# [Official] nVIDIA GeForce GTX TITAN X Owners Club



## szeged

Still trying to get everything worked out.

google docs is going crazy for some reason so its still in a really early draft here.

also posting youtube videos for some reason cancels out the google doc graph so videos of the titan x are going in this post. -_-


----------



## Tennobanzai

Might join..I'm pretty sure my 450 watt PSU can handle it but not sure my wallet can.


----------



## looniam

*lurking*


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Jeez szeged, i just got done watching Linus Tech Tips vid on this thing and you have this created. Dang bro lol.


----------



## szeged

If you guys see any errors or bugs in the OP let me know.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> Jeez szeged, i just got done watching Linus Tech Tips vid on this thing and you have this created. Dang bro lol.


i've been refreshing utube for 1 hour knowing linus will be the first to get it.. now i will go watch


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> If you guys see any errors or bugs in the OP let me know.


I see an error.

Someone named szeged is on the "Owners List" without even ordering a single TitanX.









\Just Kidding.


----------



## CallsignVega

2x on order, can't wait!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> I see an error.
> 
> Someone named szeged is on the "Owners List" without even ordering a single TitanX.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \Just Kidding.


lol









Ill order tomorrow when you can get more than one at a time -_- not paying $65 shipping x4 just because they want to put in artificial limits.

also not buying direct from nvidia.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> 2x on order, can't wait!


nice


----------



## velocd

What's the min power supply to support SLI overclocked Titan X? 1.2kW?


----------



## FreeElectron

TPU review is up
techpowerup.com | NVIDIA GeForce Titan X 12 GB Review

nvm
You added all the reviews before they are even listed in TPU's database


----------



## carlhil2

C'mon Egg.....


----------



## Silent Scone

*looks at watch*


----------



## rc12

Vega, Did you order direct from Nvidia? That's the only place I can find that has them available to order. I prefer EVGA because they have great customer service but I'm tempted to order direct.


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> *looks at watch*


Surely you mean Big Ben







i'm continuously glancing at my sundial


----------



## brasco

Still can't find any listed here in the UK...

First world problems!!


----------



## szeged

Titan X pcb side by side OG titan pcb


----------



## CaliLife17

I wont jinx it and will join once my Nvidia order has shipped and i have received both of them.

the 1 thing i do like, is this time the Titan is a full chip and has nothing disabled, so no chance of a full chip (a la 780 ti) coming out down the road.

Now a fully voltage unlocked Titan KPE would be pretty much perfect, i can live with this for now.

I think they will either skip 28nm for 1080, and wait 6-10 months and release 1080 on 20nm, OR release it with 6gb of ram, but fully unlocked voltage. Only way to really beat a titan.


----------



## Ragingun

Looks like the benefit to this card is the tdp. It's impressive only pulling 250w. However for a six hundred dollar bill this thing not only gets beat price wise but gets spanked performance wise as well. Hopefully Nvidia can figure out a better price structure.


----------



## szeged

my guess is

6gb chip with 1-2 SMMs disabled for their gaming line of gm200 to combat the 390x if it comes in around 5 - 10% slower than the titan x


----------



## RedM00N

Count me in. Ordered 2 today. Looking forward to whenever they ship.

Hoping for a third later this year, along with water cooling for em ~4 months from now.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> I wont jinx it and will join once my Nvidia order has shipped and i have received both of them.
> 
> the 1 thing i do like, is this time the Titan is a full chip and has nothing disabled, so no chance of a full chip (a la 780 ti) coming out down the road.
> 
> Now a fully voltage unlocked Titan KPE would be pretty much perfect, i can live with this for now.
> 
> I think they will either skip 28nm for 1080, and wait 6-10 months and release 1080 on 20nm, OR release it with 6gb of ram, but fully unlocked voltage. Only way to really beat a titan.


There is a chance that nvidia releases a little brother of the TITAN X costing around $650 to counter AMD's upcoming R9 390x


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> I wont jinx it and will join once my Nvidia order has shipped and i have received both of them.
> 
> the 1 thing i do like, is this time the Titan is a full chip and has nothing disabled, so no chance of a full chip (a la 780 ti) coming out down the road.
> 
> Now a fully voltage unlocked Titan KPE would be pretty much perfect, i can live with this for now.
> 
> I think they will either skip 28nm for 1080, and wait 6-10 months and release 1080 on 20nm, OR release it with 6gb of ram, but fully unlocked voltage. *Only way to really beat a titan.*


the red team is cooking something up...we'll see in summer how it stacks up with the titan.


----------



## szeged

idk what im more excited for

red teams counter to the titan

or

custom pcb gm200 cards.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> idk what im more excited for
> 
> red teams counter to the titan
> 
> or
> 
> custom pcb gm200 cards.


you and munney ACTUALLY have these cards already?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you and munney ACTUALLY have these cards already?


no.

I had to fill it out to make the graph show up properly so thats why im on there

and munney begged me on skype to add him early lol









Ill be ordering 4 tomorrow from wherever has them in stock first, munney actually ordered his today though, he was taunting me with the invoice for an hour or so lol.


----------



## Remij

I got mine ordered, but I'll just have to wait till I get them to get on the list


----------



## codybby

I had 2 seperate orders of 2 from nvidia directly for quad sli, but i just canceled them because I'm gonna wait on the hydrocoppers


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remij*
> 
> I got mine ordered, but I'll just have to wait till I get them to get on the list


Ordered from nvidia's?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *codybby*
> 
> I had 2 seperate orders of 2 from nvidia directly for quad sli, but i just canceled them because I'm gonna wait on the hydrocoppers


i thought about doing that but id rather get an evga model for the warranty service


----------



## Bosstoss

Ordered one. Will post the validation once it hits


----------



## Terreos

Give me a few months and I'll get one.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> no.
> 
> I had to fill it out to make the graph show up properly so thats why im on there
> 
> and munney begged me on skype to add him early lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill be ordering 4 tomorrow from wherever has them in stock first, munney actually ordered his today though, he was taunting me with the invoice for an hour or so lol.


ah - yeah I get it with the google "sheet". Daum - I've only seem "AutoNotify" (right). Looking forward to munney's impressions.








OP looks great bro!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ah - yeah I get it with the google "sheet". Daum - I've only seem "AutoNotify" (right). Looking forward to munney's impressions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OP looks great bro!


yeah google documents is going haywire on me tonight lol, refuses to show up in the OP if i have a video link to youtube in the same post lol

tomorrow at 10:00AM EST newegg and amazon should be able to sell cards.

Thanks







if you or anyone else can think of something i should add to the OP, let me know.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i thought about doing that but id rather get an evga model for the warranty service


You need to get your avatar laser etched into clear plexi for the blocks. Then run pastel fuchsia through your loop


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> You need to get your avatar laser etched into clear plexi for the blocks. Then run pastel fuchsia through your loop


oh lawd lol.

i was gonna get some laser etching done for the new build log though so....its not entirely out of the question


----------



## Anateus

Are all titans same pcb? Wondering if this thing will fit my XSPC Razor for 780/Titan.


----------



## opt33

anyone have an eta on water blocks?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Are all titans same pcb? Wondering if this thing will fit my XSPC Razor for 780/Titan.


titan waterblocks wont fit the TITAN X









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> anyone have an eta on water blocks?


tomorrow from ekwb.com directly, sometime next week for other retailers in the USA.


----------



## h2spartan

So when are these bad boys expected to hit amazon or any online store for that matter? I would prefer amazon tho for the prime shipping.

My skyrim modding is begging for this card!


----------



## Falknir

I finally got my authorization issues resolved (merchant processing issue) and got two of them on the way now.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> tomorrow from ekwb.com directly, sometime next week for other retailers in the USA.


sweet....thanks for info.


----------



## StarDragon

Just got my shipping confirmation!

Both my new Titan X's will be here tomorrow







!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> So when are these bad boys expected to hit amazon or any online store for that matter? I would prefer amazon tho for the prime shipping.
> 
> My skyrim modding is begging for this card!


tomorrow around 7:00AM PST
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falknir*
> 
> I finally got my authorization issues resolved (merchant processing issue) and got two of them on the way now.


nice, fill out the form when you get em









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> sweet....thanks for info.


np








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarDragon*
> 
> Just got my shipping confirmation!
> 
> Both my new Titan X's will be here tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


awesome!


----------



## Remij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Ordered from nvidia's?


Yep. This will be my treat to myself. And I'll sell my 980s at some point soon and get some of that back.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> idk what im more excited for
> 
> red teams counter to the titan
> 
> or
> 
> custom pcb gm200 cards.


well, i guess both camps will be excited...they know you'll get at least two gpus from each side whatever crap they come out with


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> well, i guess both camps will be excited...they know you'll get at least two gpus from each side whatever crap they come out with


ha









true though lol.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> titan waterblocks wont fit the TITAN X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tomorrow from ekwb.com directly, sometime next week for other retailers in the USA.


yeah - got the red box at EK. noob q: when is the card launch (and can be purchased)?


----------



## Bosstoss

w00t


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - got the red box at EK. noob q: when is the card launch (and can be purchased)?


card was officially launched today at 12:00 PM PST but only available for purchase directly from nvidia.com or pre order from evga.com

Etailers will be allowed to list the cards tomorrow at 7:00 AM PST so spam f5 then


----------



## Holynacho

Ordered, hopefully they get here before my work trip









Any word from any other water cooling companies? I'm really fond of my heat killers.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Holynacho*
> 
> Ordered, hopefully they get here before my work trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any word from any other water cooling companies? I'm really fond of my heat killers.


only EK has shown blocks so far but i dont doubt aquacomputer/swiftechl/heatkiller/xspc/etc are far behind.


----------



## RushiMP

Just ordered a pair from Nvidia. Happy gaming this weekend indeed.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> card was officially launched today at 12:00 PM PST but only available for purchase directly from nvidia.com or pre order from evga.com
> 
> Etailers will be allowed to list the cards tomorrow at 7:00 AM PST so spam f5 then


thanks - I like EVGA service, gonna stick with them


----------



## codybby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i thought about doing that but id rather get an evga model for the warranty service


Yea I want the awesome looking hydrocopper blocks plus my Caselabs case isn't scheduled to ship until April 10th so I can wait


----------



## h2spartan

So im sure this has been discussed already but are these voltage locked and if so what is the max achievable voltage on the reference bios?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> So im sure this has been discussed already but are these voltage locked and if so what is the max achievable voltage on the reference bios?


The original titans were "locked" but had ON Semiconductor buck converters (4206 or was it 4208?) that could be accessed with I2C commands and unlocked.


----------



## ryanallan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> no.
> 
> I had to fill it out to make the graph show up properly so thats why im on there
> 
> and munney begged me on skype to add him early lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill be ordering 4 tomorrow from wherever has them in stock first, munney actually ordered his today though, he was taunting me with the invoice for an hour or so lol.


Curious, what's your use case with 4 Titans's? Developer?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryanallan*
> 
> Curious, what's your use case with 4 Titans's? Developer?


----------



## Scotty99

I was really excited for this card until i saw the benchmarks today, this is the most underwhelming card from recent memory.

I dont wanna be a dick but, why are you guys buying this card lol. Tomshardware had to construct a very specific scenario to make sense of why someone would buy this.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> design 3d models of steam rooms/hvac systems then i go in and build them.
> also gaming on the side.


Riiight...


----------



## szeged

for being on the stock air cooler with the stock fan profile on the stock bios id say 33-37% faster than a 980 is pretty good if you ask me.

these cards on water with bios that dont throttle as soon as you look at them im guessing 1400-1500mhz will be easy.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> So im sure this has been discussed already but are these voltage locked and if so what is the max achievable voltage on the reference bios?


http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_Titan_X/6.html
Quote:


> NVIDIA is using the same NCP8114 voltage controller as on the GTX 970 and GTX 980. The controller has no support for I2C, so there is no advanced monitoring. Its VID-based voltages can be monitored and controlled through NVIDIA's driver.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







i'm wondering if someone is going to . . .
http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2886
Quote:


> STEP 8
> 
> Now we can completely remove power limit via hardware mod. I already covered this multiple - multiple times in previous guides ,so i see zero point to repeat it over once again.
> Guides before shown to add 5 ohm resistor on sense network, but it's actually easier just short a shunt, as ones used on GTX 980 reference cards are big and easy to solder on top of them. So just short three shunts with piece of copper or solder blob, and you good to go, now your power limits will never be an issue on any clocks or voltages.
> 
> I'll just show you shunt resistors locations here:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is one 5M0 shunt (0.005 ohms, or 5 milliohms) below, but that one just from PCIe +12V rail for memory, you can leave it stock, or short it, both will do fine even for LN2 sessions, and will get you below 100% of your power limit in stock VBIOS. No, I don't have any VBIOSes for GTX 980, no need to ask.


i understand a silver pencil will work - forgot exactly where i read that but i know a cat did their 980 to modify the voltage better but it seemed too much Vcore had decreasing performance issues on the gm204.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> for being on the stock air cooler with the stock fan profile on the stock bios id say 33-37% faster than a 980 is pretty good if you ask me.
> 
> these cards on water with bios that dont throttle as soon as you look at them im guessing 1400-1500mhz will be easy.


1400-1500Mhz on water.?
Nah...

You expect too low

http://hwbot.org/submission/2796528_matose_3dmark_vantage___performance_geforce_gtx_titan_x_69394_marks
http://hwbot.org/submission/2796538_matose_catzilla___1440p_geforce_gtx_titan_x_14885_marks
http://hwbot.org/submission/2796530_matose_unigine_heaven___xtreme_preset_geforce_gtx_titan_x_5948.38_dx11_marks
http://hwbot.org/submission/2796545_lucky_n00b_3dmark___fire_strike_extreme_geforce_gtx_titan_x_9110_marks
http://hwbot.org/submission/2796539_lucky_n00b_3dmark11___performance_geforce_gtx_titan_x_24460_marks

Although it gonna be *interesting* if these can't be unlocked for Voltage control without hard mods. Than 1400-1500 Mhz will be max on water.

It has already been determined that 6+2phase isn't enough for Ln2, so either Custom PCB or EPOWER...









Although Epower = No power for us non-soldering mortals.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Should i buy one of these of these now or wait for someone to come out with a Titan X that features a better cooler? I don't plan on water cooling.


----------



## dboythagr8

Mine will be here Thursday. Can't wait


----------



## jcde7ago

Sign me up for the club...my pair should be here tomorrow!


----------



## Jpmboy

nah - get 2 for $2000 tomorrow.


----------



## Stateless

I have mine ordered and received my order confirmation but have not received the shipping notification. I guess I ordered too late to make it out today, so hopefully I will get delivery notice tomorrow. I paid for next day shipping so I am still hopeful for Thursday delivery.

I am also planning to order 2 Ek Water Blocks and 2 back plates, but reading they may be available tomorrow has me wondering if I should order directly from EK or wait for U.S. companies to get them in?


----------



## DNMock

Guess I gotta get me some backplates.


----------



## Pikaru

Interested in picking up one when Newegg has it up. Amazon is awesome but I'm not interested in paying out the butt for taxes.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> I have mine ordered and received my order confirmation but have not received the shipping notification. I guess I ordered too late to make it out today, so hopefully I will get delivery notice tomorrow. I paid for next day shipping so I am still hopeful for Thursday delivery.
> 
> I am also planning to order 2 Ek Water Blocks and 2 back plates, but reading they may be available tomorrow has me wondering if I should order directly from EK or wait for U.S. companies to get them in?


I'm doing the same thing - ordering 2x EK blocks + 2 EK backplates as soon as they're available from the EK site directly.

EK takes about ~5 business days tops to deliver, because they use pretty fast UPS Express Saver shipping; ordering local would be ~3-5 business days from somewhere like Performance PCs. However, PPCs, for example, confirms their shipments direct with EK usually on Fridays, meaning PPCs doesn't get stock until early the following week. EK has confirmed they'll have availability of the Titan X blocks + accessories starting tomorrow, so they're likely to be at least a week faster than waiting for local shops to have stock.

EK shipping is not cheap though - it's usually around $30-35, but understandably so, considering we're getting it shipped from Slovenia + cleared through customs within 5 business days usually. I'd go with ordering from EK direct if you want to receive your stuff a week faster. Depending on where you live, you can save like $20.00~ on shipping ordering from PPCs, but if you get taxed, it's likely a wash anyways.


----------



## Fallendreams

I'm in


----------



## HyperMatrix

Anyone having issues ordering from Nvidia? The order for first 2 went through fine. But for the 3rd one PayPal gives me an error saying they can't make the payment. And the receiving email account used by them to receive payments is an unverified Irish email.


----------



## Stateless

There is a 2 card limit, so I am wondering if that is why you are getting errors trying to order a 3rd card?


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> There is a 2 card limit, so I am wondering if that is why you are getting errors trying to order a 3rd card?


It's a 2 card per order limit. Not 2 card per customer. Although I can't be sure if it's just a wording error on their part.

Update: looks like PayPal blocked the use of direct bank payment as it views this seller as being suspicious. Haha.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> There is a 2 card limit, so I am wondering if that is why you are getting errors trying to order a 3rd card?


Yep - everyone is limited to 2 per order, aka, home address. Either use a different address (ship to work?) with a different payment method, or wait until tomorrow and the rest of the week for AIBs and etailers to start selling them for a 3rd.

@HyperMatrix congrats on 3, man! I couldn't justify a third as the performance on just 2 of these with a good OC (and even higher under water most likely) is basically like pushing 4x GTX 980s already.


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> I'm doing the same thing - ordering 2x EK blocks + 2 EK backplates as soon as they're available from the EK site directly.
> 
> EK takes about ~5 business days tops to deliver, because they use pretty fast UPS Express Saver shipping; ordering local would be ~3-5 business days from somewhere like Performance PCs. However, PPCs, for example, confirms their shipments direct with EK usually on Fridays, meaning PPCs doesn't get stock until early the following week. EK has confirmed they'll have availability of the Titan X blocks + accessories starting tomorrow, so they're likely to be at least a week faster than waiting for local shops to have stock.
> 
> EK shipping is not cheap though - it's usually around $30-35, but understandably so, considering we're getting it shipped from Slovenia + cleared through customs within 5 business days usually. I'd go with ordering from EK direct if you want to receive your stuff a week faster. Depending on where you live, you can save like $20.00~ on shipping ordering from PPCs, but if you get taxed, it's likely a wash anyways.


I went ahead and placed my order for the 2 Water Blocks and Backplates today. I will not be able to do it tomorrow, so I figured I will get mine since they are now paid for as part of the first batch (at least I hope I will). If they are being released tomorrow, I hopefully should get mine sometime next week.

Anyone recommend the best money can buy thermal paste I should use? I know it comes with some from EK, but just want to use the best stuff to give it the best possible cooling.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> I went ahead and placed my order for the 2 Water Blocks and Backplates today. I will not be able to do it tomorrow, so I figured I will get mine since they are now paid for as part of the first batch (at least I hope I will). If they are being released tomorrow, I hopefully should get mine sometime next week.
> 
> Anyone recommend the best money can buy thermal paste I should use? I know it comes with some from EK, but just want to use the best stuff to give it the best possible cooling.


Gelid GC-Extreme is pretty much the top dog right now as far as thermal paste is concerned, but there are quite a few that are about the same, temp wise.

That said, EK packs EK-Ectotherm thermal paste with all of their GPU blocks, and they do this for a reason. They've run tests on a myriad of CPU and GPU blocks, and they've found that GC-Extreme works the best for CPUs/CPU blocks, so they throw those in with their CPU blocks, and Ectotherm with their GPU blocks as that yields the best results from their testing. I'd trust EK and save a few bucks and use the paste they supply the blocks with - they've probably done more thermal paste testing than you and I will ever care to do, lol.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Yep - everyone is limited to 2 per order, aka, home address. Either use a different address (ship to work?) with a different payment method, or wait until tomorrow and the rest of the week for AIBs and etailers to start selling them for a 3rd.
> 
> @HyperMatrix congrats on 3, man! I couldn't justify a third as the performance on just 2 of these with a good OC (and even higher under water most likely) is basically like pushing 4x GTX 980s already.


Coming from 3 original Titans under water. So anything less wouldn't be much of an upgrade. I've grown quite fond of DSR and heavy AA as of late. This will help. And fully dx12 compliant so future-ish proof. Good for a little over 2 years like the original Titan.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Coming from 3 original Titans under water. So anything less wouldn't be much of an upgrade. I've grown quite fond of DSR and heavy AA as of late. This will help. And fully dx12 compliant so future-ish proof. Good for a little over 2 years like the original Titan.


Totally understand...but if Nvidia can do for gaming with Pascal what it's reportedly going to do for compute...then you may have to upgrade those three Titan Xs again in a year instead of two this time!


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Totally understand...but if Nvidia can do for gaming with Pascal what it's reportedly going to do for compute...then you may have to upgrade those three Titan Xs again in a year instead of two this time!


Pascal release will be in stages. First stage will be similar die size to the gtx 750. Next will be similar to gtx 680. And only the 980 after that. Remember that nvidia has no interest in putting it all out there right away. Nor can it at the early stages of 16nm.

But we're ignoring the bigger question. Will game developers actually make me need more power?


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Pascal release will be in stages. First stage will be similar die size to the gtx 750. Next will be similar to gtx 680. And only the 980 after that. Remember that nvidia has no interest in putting it all out there right away. Nor can it at the early stages of 16nm.
> 
> But we're ignoring the bigger question. Will game developers actually make me need more power?


Haha.

For right now, with what games are coming out in the short term....no. Absolutely not. There's even doubts that The Witcher 3 will barely exceed TW2 in terms of graphics and performance due to consolization. Basically, i'm looking forward to using these bad boys on 7680x1440p Surround (by then i'll have upgraded my 1440p displays to G-Sync/144hz/IPS variants) all the way through Star Citizen's Persistent Universe/full game release, and hoping they'll last me through early-mid 2017. Who knows - i'll probably end up pulling the trigger on a third one as well sooner rather than later.


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Coming from 3 original Titans under water. So anything less wouldn't be much of an upgrade. I've grown quite fond of DSR and heavy AA as of late. This will help. And fully dx12 compliant so future-ish proof. Good for a little over 2 years like the original Titan.


I thought DSR did not work with SLI ? Did I miss an update?


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> I thought DSR did not work with SLI ? Did I miss an update?


It does work on 347.25 or higher drivers. What doesn't work is DSR w/ SLi using G-Sync.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> It does work on 347.25 or higher drivers. What doesn't work is DSR w/ SLi using G-Sync.


I did not know it wasn't compatible with SLI with G-Sync...and I am greatly saddened by this news.







I was just about to get the Acer XB270HU.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> I did not know it wasn't compatible with SLI with G-Sync...and I am greatly saddened by this news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just about to get the Acer XB270HU.


Yeah. :/

I'm actually holding off on a third Titan X to get the XB270HU when it hits US retailers. Ideally, I want a 3440x1440p UltraWide IPS + 120-144hz + G-Sync display, but I don't think anything like that is on the horizon, sadly.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Yeah. :/
> 
> I'm actually holding off on a third Titan X to get the XB270HU when it hits US retailers. Ideally, I want a 3440x1440p UltraWide IPS + 120-144hz + G-Sync display, but I don't think anything like that is on the horizon, sadly.


Hmm...I'm thinking I may pull a Vega here and go with just the 2 in 16x slots and crank them up high as I can. 4K DSR + GSYNC is what I needed all that power for...

This is upsetting.

Also I believe Acer is releasing the monitor you're dreaming of this year. 21:9, IPS, 144Hz, Gsync.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Hmm...I'm thinking I may pull a Vega here and go with just the 2 in 16x slots and crank them up high as I can. 4K DSR + GSYNC is what I needed all that power for...
> 
> This is upsetting.
> 
> Also I believe Acer is releasing the monitor you're dreaming of this year. 21:9, IPS, 144Hz, Gsync.


You can always go two Titan Xs for now, throw in a 3rd when Nvidia gets around to fixing their drivers to support DSR + SLI + G-Sync properly.

And just looked at that Acer 21:9 and yeah I do recall seeing that XR341CK/Predator model and forgot about it because...it's going to be a TN panel. I'm dead-set on 3440/2560x 1440p + IPS + 120-144hz + G-Sync at this point. Maybe if this ends up being IPS...but ah well. Doesn't release until Q2 anyways, so we've got a ways, and i'll end up picking up the XB270HU by then probably.









EDIT: Read some other reports and it the Acer XR341CK Predator could indeed be a 3440x1440p Curved UltraWide, 120-144hz + G-Sync + IPS...the works. If it's IPS, this will be an _*instant*_ buy for me.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Lol..


Should find his original post and +Rep him for most epic troll. lol.


----------



## jcde7ago

I didn't know the Google form was going to be...exact...lol. Not sure what I was thinking...hopefully szeged can revise my entries so it looks more like everyone else's, instead of being super specific.


----------



## Silent Scone

Some student rent boy is faffing me about on eBay, not sure if he's a member here. I'd really rather like him to stop lying and come clean as he's clearly got no intention on buying them lol (3x 980GTX)

Few life lessons needed on that one.

Don't even need the money for my 980s but I can't stand eBay.


----------



## superV

so will companies like evga release titan x?
what difference will be on the card ?


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> so will companies like evga release titan x?
> what difference will be on the card ?


at most a slight bump to the base clock for things like SC or Signature. But nothing about the card will be different. Also the warranty terms and the reputation of the company in dealing with said warranty terms.


----------



## cstkl1

Put me at two zotac.


----------



## carlhil2

So, in stock at the Egg at 10am ET?


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> at most a slight bump to the base clock for things like SC or Signature. But nothing about the card will be different. Also the warranty terms and the reputation of the company in dealing with said warranty terms.


so in terms of components on the card will not be nothing different?like vrms and stuff ?
i think that in September or late 2015, nvidia will put on market something more powerfull than titan x, to compete against amd like a 980ti with 8gb ,so we will end up liket the 780ti .
it's pricey.need to keep an eye around.


----------



## brasco

Just called my usual vendor (UK) and I got the response "Titan X hasn't even been announced has it?"....








Not a good sign!


----------



## cstkl1

Ordered Ek block n backplate shipping out tommorow.
Thanks eddy, igor, sebastian.

2 months epeen on track.

Also looks like can get everything before gst implementation 1st april. Save 6% on everything.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> so in terms of components on the card will not be nothing different?like vrms and stuff ?
> i think that in September or late 2015, nvidia will put on market something more powerfull than titan x, to compete against amd like a 980ti with 8gb ,so we will end up liket the 780ti .
> it's pricey.need to keep an eye around.


I really don't see what else they could do to up performance with maxwell on this node. 12gb vram is already overkill. This is the largest GPU die size ever made. And as such, heat is already hard to manage which is what forced them to set a lower clock speed than the gtx 980. Unless they pull an AMD and come out with a closed loop cooler, what else do you think they may do? Even in that scenario, an upgraded stock cooling solution will do nothing to improve the performance for existing liquid coolers. And realistically...I think if you're paying $1k for a video card, you can afford a water cooling setup. I'm definitely open to ideas and I'm certainly not bashing you. I'm just not sure what else they could do. The reason they had the option for the 780ti and the titan black was that the original titan had an smm disabled. So they put out a card with the better binned chip (which can't be done now...as these are already full chips) and higher clocked memory. Since the memory is already clocked ridiculously high, I can't see them coming out with anything with better performance before they go HBM.

As for quality of components used...yeah from what we saw with the original titan, for example, it had a really weak VRM that made it impossible to get a good OC on waterblocks that didn't have active vrm cooling, for example. It would be nice if they opened it up to other manufacturers, but if they do, it'll likely be in a 6gb format. As we saw with the Titan and Titan Black, Nvidia has no interest in allowing custom designed Titans. They're trying to keep it in their own hands so much, that they're even selling directly from their website this time around, weeks before allowing other like evga to sell it.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Ordered Ek block n backplate shipping out tommorow.
> Thanks eddy, igor, sebastian.
> 
> 2 months epeen on track.
> 
> Also looks like can get everything before gst implementation 1st april. Save 6% on everything.


Where from? EK's website had them out of stock when I checked a few hours ago.


----------



## cstkl1

Finally. Linus confirmed som used 6.4gb. That explains that stutter.

Watchdog msaa 8 x supersampling??

On a mission to test all the unplayable/unloadable setting that was vram limited. See things we havr nvr seen before.


----------



## HAL900

were is the bios titan x?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Where from? EK's website had them out of stock when I checked a few hours ago.


+1 ^ Where from


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> I really don't see what else they could do to up performance with maxwell on this node. 12gb vram is already overkill. This is the largest GPU die size ever made. And as such, heat is already hard to manage which is what forced them to set a lower clock speed than the gtx 980. Unless they pull an AMD and come out with a closed loop cooler, what else do you think they may do? Even in that scenario, an upgraded stock cooling solution will do nothing to improve the performance for existing liquid coolers. And realistically...I think if you're paying $1k for a video card, you can afford a water cooling setup. I'm definitely open to ideas and I'm certainly not bashing you. I'm just not sure what else they could do. The reason they had the option for the 780ti and the titan black was that the original titan had an smm disabled. So they put out a card with the better binned chip (which can't be done now...as these are already full chips) and higher clocked memory. Since the memory is already clocked ridiculously high, I can't see them coming out with anything with better performance before they go HBM.
> 
> As for quality of components used...yeah from what we saw with the original titan, for example, it had a really weak VRM that made it impossible to get a good OC on waterblocks that didn't have active vrm cooling, for example. It would be nice if they opened it up to other manufacturers, but if they do, it'll likely be in a 6gb format. As we saw with the Titan and Titan Black, Nvidia has no interest in allowing custom designed Titans. They're trying to keep it in their own hands so much, that they're even selling directly from their website this time around, weeks before allowing other like evga to sell it.


other than luke from linus .. All of them said fan speed 55% 2.6k rpm. Shld be default fan control.

So hows the temp at max fan speed.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> I really don't see what else they could do to up performance with maxwell on this node. 12gb vram is already overkill. This is the largest GPU die size ever made. And as such, heat is already hard to manage which is what forced them to set a lower clock speed than the gtx 980. Unless they pull an AMD and come out with a closed loop cooler, what else do you think they may do? Even in that scenario, an upgraded stock cooling solution will do nothing to improve the performance for existing liquid coolers. And realistically...I think if you're paying $1k for a video card, you can afford a water cooling setup. I'm definitely open to ideas and I'm certainly not bashing you. I'm just not sure what else they could do. The reason they had the option for the 780ti and the titan black was that the original titan had an smm disabled. So they put out a card with the better binned chip (which can't be done now...as these are already full chips) and higher clocked memory. Since the memory is already clocked ridiculously high, I can't see them coming out with anything with better performance before they go HBM.
> 
> As for quality of components used...yeah from what we saw with the original titan, for example, it had a really weak VRM that made it impossible to get a good OC on waterblocks that didn't have active vrm cooling, for example. It would be nice if they opened it up to other manufacturers, but if they do, it'll likely be in a 6gb format. As we saw with the Titan and Titan Black, Nvidia has no interest in allowing custom designed Titans. They're trying to keep it in their own hands so much, that they're even selling directly from their website this time around, weeks before allowing other like evga to sell it.


yes the vrms are the problem for me.
i want to put the gpu on phase change,but the evaporator cools only the die,and i don't know what to do about the vrms in terms of cooling


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> other than luke from linus .. All of them said fan speed 55% 2.6k rpm. Shld be default fan control.
> 
> So hows the temp at max fan speed.


I'm going off of Anandtech. Their stock clock Titan X was hitting 83C under load running Crysis 3. That's with the default fan curve. But that's still really high. I'm not sure how well it'd work at max speed and what OC levels you'd be able to maintain. But they said their OC levels weren't sustainable outside of benchmarking even with the fan cranked up.


----------



## soulwrath

hmmm.... to get a Titan X or not.... Would the new 380x/390x be better? or would 2x 980 be better? questions... looking for answers.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> yes the vrms are the problem for me.
> i want to put the gpu on phase change,but the evaporator cools only the die,and i don't know what to do about the vrms in terms of cooling


That's going to be a tough one. I have 1st generation XSPC blocks on my GTX titans. Unfortunately, while those blocks were some of the best for GPU cooling, they didn't have active VRM cooling. Due to that, even though my loop can handle the cards OC'd to 1550MHz, after a few minutes the VRM overheats. I can't even run 1200MHz long because after an hour or so of VRM heat buildup, it starts crashing, even while the GPU itself is under 40C. Based on what I've heard, this one won't be much better.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> hmmm.... to get a Titan X or not.... Would the new 380x/390x be better? or would 2x 980 be better? questions... looking for answers.


If the 390x leaks are real, and you're not planning to put blocks on your gpu, then the 390x would likely be a better deal. The 8gb version, that is. Problem is the 390x gets its increased performance by having superior cooling. So while the titan x has a lower clock speed than the gtx 980 due to heat generation, the 390x has even higher than normal stock clocks because the closed loop can handle it. So if you want the best performing card at stock...the 390x might be the better choice. But if you're planning to put your card under water anyway...I'd go with the Titan X.

My reason for getting the Titan X is a few things, in no particular order:

- Shadowplay. I freaking love it.
- GSYNC.
- Better drivers
- Close co-op between MS and Nvidia with DX12
- PhysX, since they're now finally using it for something more interesting than just "debris"
- 12gb vram

But honestly...those are all just small preferences. If the 390x info that comes out is true, and the price is right, it could be a great buy. But if your #1 concern is performance, and you're going to put your card under water anyway, you won't be disappointed with the Titan X. As for the 980 sli question...a single card solution is always the better choice, if it's an option. You'd be amazed at how many games I can't play with SLI because it doesn't have a working profile for weeks or months after release.

Hope that helps.


----------



## 21cage12

Apparently, you will run out of horsepower before you even think of utilizing 12GB FB. though I think the higher price tag is for the name not its performance at 4K


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *21cage12*
> 
> Apparently, you will run out of horsepower before you even think of utilizing 12GB FB. though I think the higher price tag is for the name not its performance at 4K


I think theres a bottlneck at how fast the data is transfered to gpu.

Which is y 290x kicks ass at 4k n most probably 390x total dominance.

If not jen would have proudly announced this is our first 4k single gpu like he did for titan z.


----------



## carlhil2

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487129


----------



## Neb9

Is there going to be any difference between the hydro copper and a reference with an ek block slapped on?


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neb9*
> 
> Is there going to be any difference between the hydro copper and a reference with an ek block slapped on?


The hydrocopper is traditionally a binned gpu with higher stock clocks to coincide with the block. You will pay a premium for it though, more than the block plus a standard titan x


----------



## Silent Scone

All three of my Hydro Copper Titan Blacks did 1300 core and 2100 memory for bench runs. That's not bad going







1235 / 2000 was stable daily. The old Swiftech blocks weren't great mind you.


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> All three of my Hydro Copper Titan Blacks did 1300 core and 2100 memory for bench runs. That's not bad going
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1235 / 2000 was stable daily. The old Swiftech blocks weren't great mind you.


Yeah my black hc hit 1400 and sat at 1200 daily, the swift tech blocks had bad vrm cooling that was remedied with the ek blocks. My titan x will have one of those nice ek blocks


----------



## Silent Scone

1400? I've yet to see that from a Black at all lol


----------



## szeged

wow this thread gained some popularity over night lol.

will add more info to OP today, any suggestions on what you would like to see added?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487129


Awesome. Thanks for the link. Been waiting patiently for EVGA. I did have the reference model at the Nvidia site in and out of my cart a few times, lol.

OP looks good Szeged.


----------



## Rhuarc86

Just ordered my EK Waterblocks/backplates directly from EK. I checked some rough numbers and it was cheaper for me to order from EK, pay for international shipping, and have all of it by next week, than to buy from PPC. I actually saved ~$50. This is all based on what PPC charges for the EK gtx 980 blocks/backplates.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 1400? I've yet to see that from a Black at all lol


3 or 2 this round?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 3 or 2 this round?


how about you?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 3 or 2 this round?


Was thinking 2 yesterday, but don't have the will power







. Good things always come in...........


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> how about you? goin for the big 4 with me?


likely 2. right now I'm sitting on 3 Asus 980 strix w/ blocks and plates - super cards, 2 980 kingpins w/ uni's, and a custom water 295x2 (which is also a very good card once you toss that Fischer-Price AIO thing).

yeah - it's an affliction.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> likely 2. right now I'm sitting on 3 Asus 980 strix w/ blocks and plates - super cards, 2 980 kingpins w/ uni's, and a custom water 295x2 (which is also a very good card once you toss that Fischer-Price AIO thing).
> 
> yeah - it's an affliction.


i know that feeling for sure lol.

I wanted to keep my 980 kingpin but so far with the bios situation....well you know.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i know that feeling for sure lol.
> 
> I wanted to keep my 980 kingpin but so far with the bios situation....well you know.


\

sold it?


----------



## szeged

not yet


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> not yet


don't (yet) with the right bios, still the fastest card available... especially cold.


----------



## Silent Scone

Just bought three. non SC EVGA


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Just bought three. non SC EVGA


nice where did you get them from?


----------



## Silent Scone

OCUK


----------



## szeged

\f555555555555


----------



## Jpmboy

not for sale from EVGA here in the US


----------



## Fallendreams

Look what just showed up at my door... Thank you fedex.


----------



## Jpmboy




----------



## Baasha

lulz... this is getting redonkulous...


----------



## szeged

lol


----------



## Jpmboy

never bought from Nvidia direct... what's there RMA service like?


----------



## Silent Scone

They're due in the 23rd so it's not like I'll get to play with them this weekend lol


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> never bought from Nvidia direct... what's there RMA service like?


i would imagine them to be pretty strict with removing the cooler.


----------



## Swolern

COME ON NEWEGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i would imagine them to be pretty strict with removing the cooler.


.. EVGA.


----------



## Baasha

Does anyone have a product link for Amazon?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> .. EVGA.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i was very tempted to order direct from nvidia but then i took a second to realize that is pretty much playing with fire.


yeah - can't beat EVGA in that regard.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Waiting on TigerDirect. Not paying $100 bucks in taxes.....


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i was very tempted to order direct from nvidia but then i took a second to realize that is pretty much playing with fire.


Resale value oem level. Although. I hope mine has the same box.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Resale value oem level. Although. I hope mine has the same box.


Hopeful... but no difference.


----------



## szeged

after i get the cards out ill never see the packaging again


----------



## Versa

I wonder if a 780 still sellable now? Not much use when I pick up a Titan (or two







)


----------



## szeged

sure they are sellable, but not at a good price for you lol.


----------



## Versa

I was so saving up for an E5-2699v3, but the temptation for 4xtitans hurts


----------



## brasco

$1300 in the UK with tax inc. That's quite a chunk.

Was looking at EVGA, the SC doesn't have any specs yet, what's the general consensus there, worth it or just go with vanilla and just give the sucker a bigger OC?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brasco*
> 
> $1300 in the UK with tax inc. That's quite a chunk.
> 
> Was looking at EVGA, the SC doesn't have any specs yet, what's the general consensus there, worth it or just go with vanilla and just give the sucker a bigger OC?


just flash to the SC bios.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Any word on custom Titan X's in the works?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Versa*
> 
> I was so saving up for an E5-2699v3, but the temptation for 4xtitans hurts


780 to Quad Titan X.... Minimal upgrade there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Any word on custom Titan X's in the works?


Negative. But here we do our own custom work.


----------



## Bosstoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*
> 
> Look what just showed up at my door... Thank you fedex.


Ordered from Nvidia?


----------



## szeged

some available for pre order on amazon

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00UVN21RQ/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00UVN21RQ&linkCode=as2&tag=them0971-20&linkId=ERWDYPY5DECQ27AU


----------



## Hanshin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> some available for pre order on amazon
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00UVN21RQ/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00UVN21RQ&linkCode=as2&tag=them0971-20&linkId=ERWDYPY5DECQ27AU


"Currently, item can be shipped only within the U.S."


----------



## tyvar1

I will get a titan x if evga step up works with 980 KPE. 100% that it won't so no titan x for me








super jelly!


----------



## wholeeo

Put in an order for two EVGAs on Amazon. Hopefully they start shipping soon.


----------



## Sheyster

Subbed and soon to be a member of the club!

Anyone else think the Inno3D card having a custom cooler is interesting, besides me?

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-050-IN&groupid=701&catid=1914&subcat=1576

This is actually making me hesitate to pull the trigger on the reference card. I have plans to go SLI Titan X eventually but no plans to put them under water. If vendors are going to add their own coolers, I will wait.


----------



## dboythagr8

Paid for two day shipping, but I just verified with FedEx that my cards are on the truck for delivery to my house!

I must have been really early in the order process yesterday.


----------



## 5150 Joker

I'm in for one, may get a second later if I get tempted.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Paid for two day shipping, but I just verified with FedEx that my cards are on the truck for delivery to my house!
> 
> I must have been really early in the order process yesterday.


Must be nice, I put in an order right off the bat and it still hasn't even shipped yet


----------



## Fallendreams




----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bosstoss*
> 
> Ordered from Nvidia?


Yes sir


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Time to show us what they can do.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Subbed and soon to be a member of the club!
> 
> Anyone else think the Inno3D card having a custom cooler is interesting, besides me?
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-050-IN&groupid=701&catid=1914&subcat=1576
> 
> This is actually making me hesitate to pull the trigger on the reference card. I have plans to go SLI Titan X eventually but no plans to put them under water. If vendors are going to add their own coolers, I will wait.


It looks pretty cool, but it only water cools the processor, VRMs still get air cooled only. The stock vapor chamber is awesome! I would only deviate from it with some hardcore VRM cooling.


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Time to show us what they can do.


I have hour before the GF comes over


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*
> 
> I have hour before the GF comes over


Ditch her, benchmarks are more important.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Damn your already rocking, while most of us here are still F5 spamming!









Max clocks, voltage, temps...... Please!


----------



## wholeeo

Got to love Amazon's estimated delivery date....
Quote:


> Estimated delivery date:
> Friday, May 1, 2015


----------



## s74r1

ugh what the heck is going on with Newegg... only evga model up, keeps re-appearing and disappearing from search but i have both product page and search on auto refresh


----------



## 5150 Joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Got to love Amazon's estimated delivery date....


Mine doesn't even give one, just says this: Not yet shipped
Delivery estimate: We need a little more time to provide you with a good estimate. We'll notify you via e-mail as soon as we have an estimated delivery date.


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Damn your already rocking, while most of us here are still F5 spamming!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Max clocks, voltage, temps...... Please!


Running 3dmark right now. +89 core and +479 mem. And +110 power limit seems to be running strong so far.

Edit : on my phone


----------



## Ass Dan

I'm in as soon as they show up.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*
> 
> Running 3dmark right now. +89 core and +479 mem. And +110 power limit seems to be running strong so far.
> 
> Edit : on my phone


did you get those from nvidia.. and are there any stickers over any screws on the back of the PCB?


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> did you get those from nvidia.. and are there any stickers over any screws on the back of the PCB?


Yes I got it from Nvidia and no stickers on back or screws. It comes with a warranty sticker on a paper card.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*
> 
> No stickers on back or screws. It comes with a warranty sticker on a paper card.


now that is interesting.


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> now that is interesting.


I can take picture of PCB if you like ?


----------



## cstkl1

Only vid now thats important to view till the cards arrive


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*
> 
> I can take picture of PCB if you like ?


yes please.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*
> 
> Yes I got it from Nvidia and no stickers on back or screws. It comes with a warranty sticker on a paper card.


thx! I'll give EVGA a few more minutes, then maybe go direct.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*
> 
> Yes I got it from Nvidia and no stickers on back or screws. It comes with a warranty sticker on a paper card.


Can you give us some detailed info?

What were the stock 3D boost clocks, and what clock does +89 get you on both cards? Also, what max power levels were you seeing stock, and what are you seeing with the OC?

Congrats and I'm super jealous btw


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*
> 
> Yes I got it from Nvidia and no stickers on back or screws. It comes with a warranty sticker on a paper card.


Try evga precision 16x latest revision n crank it up to +200 with max fan speed.


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yes please.


take a look a previous post.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Where from? EK's website had them out of stock when I checked a few hours ago.


EK apparently has had all their Titan X blocks + backplates out of stock since...ever. I think their backorder queue is long at this point. The Nickel/Acetal blocks went in stock at some point earlier today, but the backplates ran out; I had ordered 2 of each on backorder last night, and their shipping dept. pinged me and told me that the backplates are not in stock again until 3/23 (next Monday), but they did set aside the blocks for me already. I'm basically looking at the end of next week before I get the blocks + backplates if they ship it out on Monday, 3/23 (their International Express Saver shipping is FAST).

All good...going to be benching the Titan Xs on air in my 3930K rig against 8GB 290Xs anyways until my SMA8 case gets here, which is also another week out...


----------



## Ghoxt

Just bought 2 from Nvidia - Been 2 years since my OG Titan purchase and my Acura NSX is paid off just now. So this just happens to be perfect timing.

My aging Monitor is next. Decisions...I need something worthy of this power... whats that Gsync monitor, Asus?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yes please.


looks good to me bro...








(well except for the hynix!)


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Try evga precision 16x latest revision n crank it up to +200 with max fan speed.












Here is +100 to Core with no change to Mem. Clock. Just going up slowly.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is +100 to Core with no change to Mem. Clock. Just going up slowly.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Keep going!!!!







Lets see what she can do!!


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is +100 to Core with no change to Mem. Clock. Just going up slowly.


still on stock vid??

Can u try just
Max fan speed.
Increase cores every 13/26/52 if maxwell still the same on pll
Dont touch the voltages.
If that card can do 1300-1350. Awesome

Also 3dmark11 performance test pls if ure on windows 7.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Try evga precision 16x latest revision n crank it up to +200 with max fan speed.


ugh - I hope these don't need PrecX. It is so bugged.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> still on stock vid??
> 
> Can u try just
> Max fan speed.
> Increase cores every 13/26/52 if maxwell still the same on pll
> Dont touch the voltages.
> If that card can do 1300-1350. Awesome
> 
> Also 3dmark11 performance test pls if ure on windows 7.


Mk11 is is a physics thing between W8.1 and W7. GFX scores are better in 8.1, but physics takes a big hit!


----------



## s74r1

maxwell bios tweaker working on them?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ugh - I hope these don't need PrecX. It is so bugged.


Err hmm seems better than afterburner on latest drivers with my tbs. only thing their fps counter is flawed in few games.

Hence y i requested.

Mk11 thought the gfx scores were higher in windows 7. Only 3dmark 13 suffered the thing u mentioned. My bad.

Also hmm pl is stressed more in performance in gpu test 1.
What i can pass in heaven on even extreme 3dmark 11/13 etc but can fail in performance test in 3dmark11.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only vid now thats important to view till the cards arrive


That's what concerns me about these cards. In the beginning the card was held back by power limits at stock. You could see it fluctuating between 1126 and 1151. Then once it hit 83C and the temp target took over they lost a ton of clock speed.

I am really only concerned about power limits, as temp limits can be taken care of by turning the fan up above a very conservative factory curve.

I'm just afraid I would buy these things and be super disappointed when they throttled on stock settings just like I was with the OG Titans. Their performance is incredible at 1350-1400 MHz, but how attainable are those numbers without flashing the bios? I'm hoping this thread can educate me.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghoxt*
> 
> Just bought 2 from Nvidia - Been 2 years since my OG Titan purchase and my Acura NSX is paid off just now. So this just happens to be perfect timing.
> 
> My aging Monitor is next. Decisions...I need something worthy of this power... whats that Gsync monitor, Asus?


Wait a couple weeks for the Acer XB270HU to release. It'll be 2560x1440p + IPS + 144hz + G-Sync. The ROG Swift is amazing, but is a TN panel. The XB270HU is worth holding out for - it'll be around $750~ on release in early April.









Personally, i'm going to wait until May/June-ish, as Acer has the 21:9 curved Predator coming out; that's expected to be 3440x1440p UtlraWide res + IPS + 120-144hz + G-Sync.


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> Can you give us some detailed info?
> 
> What were the stock 3D boost clocks, and what clock does +89 get you on both cards? Also, what max power levels were you seeing stock, and what are you seeing with the OC?
> 
> Congrats and I'm super jealous btw


Yes it was on both. I'm going to do stock to OC comparison later when I find my sweet spot


----------



## StarDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Wait a couple weeks for the Acer XB270HU to release. It'll be 2560x1440p + IPS + 144hz + G-Sync. The ROG Swift is amazing, but is a TN panel. The XB270HU is worth holding out for - it'll be around $750~ on release in early April.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, i'm going to wait until May/June-ish, as Acer has the 21:9 curved Predator coming out; that's expected to be 3440x1440p UtlraWide res + IPS + 120-144hz + G-Sync.


Hehe I was about to tell him the exact same thing then I saw your post!









I second that, XB270HU is going to be awesome.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*
> 
> Yes it was on both. I'm going to do stock to OC comparison later when I find my sweet spot


Can you give us a clock speed to reference on each card? +85, +100, etc. doesn't mean much if we don't have an actual clock speed to reference.

Maybe I missed it. If so I apologize. I'm not trying to be pushy, but you are the first and we need infoz!!


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> still on stock vid??
> 
> Can u try just
> Max fan speed.
> Increase cores every 13/26/52 if maxwell still the same on pll
> Dont touch the voltages.
> If that card can do 1300-1350. Awesome
> 
> Also 3dmark11 performance test pls if ure on windows 7.


yes on stock vid. Let me see what I can do I'm at 1278mhz so far.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> That's what concerns me about these cards. In the beginning the card was held back by power limits at stock. You could see it fluctuating between 1126 and 1151. Then once it hit 83C and the temp target took over they lost a ton of clock speed.
> 
> I am really only concerned about power limits, as temp limits can be taken care of by turning the fan up above a very conservative factory curve.
> 
> I'm just afraid I would buy these things and be super disappointed when they throttled on stock settings just like I was with the OG Titans. Their performance is incredible at 1350-1400 MHz, but how attainable are those numbers without flashing the bios? I'm hoping this thread can educate me.


Well fan speed is low. N the looks of it its the same as tb. Og titan afaik had higher speeds which was capped.

So.. Putting stock cooler on the side.. Max fan speed we can gauge on water cooling benefit.

Watercooling reduces the tdp alot. My tb on air requires pl 104 to not throttle on benching. Water. Nvr went above 88.
Clock n voltage comparison. Thats what happened to my blacks when i wc. Hoping for the same with a unlock pl fix clock.


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> Can you give us a clock speed to reference on each card? +85, +100, etc. doesn't mean much if we don't have an actual clock speed to reference.
> 
> Maybe I missed it. If so I apologize. I'm not trying to be pushy, but you are the first and we need infoz!!


No it's cool I'm on phone while my PC is running its benchs. I'm at 1278mhz so far.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> That's what concerns me about these cards. In the beginning the card was held back by power limits at stock. You could see it fluctuating between 1126 and 1151. Then once it hit 83C and the temp target took over they lost a ton of clock speed.
> 
> I am really only concerned about power limits, as temp limits can be taken care of by turning the fan up above a very conservative factory curve.
> 
> I'm just afraid I would buy these things and be super disappointed when they throttled on stock settings just like I was with the OG Titans. Their performance is incredible at 1350-1400 MHz, but how attainable are those numbers without flashing the bios? I'm hoping this thread can educate me.


A lot of early reviewers managed to hit at least 1300mhz on their Titan Xs, with some closing in on 1400 on air; i'm fairly certain 1400-1450 will be largely attainable under water, even with the power limits in place, as long as you can keep these cards cool. It is the temp throttling that's going to be the biggest enemy on air trying to reach 1350-1400, but under water...those numbers should be pretty easy to reach. Beyond 1400 though without the voltage being unlocked/flashed BIOS? Remains to be seen. The additional 10% power target should be sufficient for an extra 300-400mhz boost @ 1300-1400mhz, but i'm not sure how stable cards will be beyond that if the power limits remain.


----------



## Ghoxt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Wait a couple weeks for the Acer XB270HU to release. It'll be 2560x1440p + IPS + 144hz + G-Sync. The ROG Swift is amazing, but is a TN panel. The XB270HU is worth holding out for - it'll be around $750~ on release in early April.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, i'm going to wait until May/June-ish, as Acer has the 21:9 curved Predator coming out; that's expected to be 3440x1440p UtlraWide res + IPS + 120-144hz + G-Sync.


Thanks, +Rep - I'm inclined to wait for the Acer Predator as well. Time to rebuild my entire rig.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghoxt*
> 
> Thanks, +Rep - I'm inclined to wait for the Acer Predator as well. Time to rebuild my entire rig.


Can those resolution n refresh rate work at dp 1.2...


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Amazon doesn't know when they are getting the Titan X's in stock to send out. Instead the rep gave me free one day shipping since they couldn't tell me when. Not sure if this means it will be weeks or what.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Can those resolution n refresh rate work at dp 1.2...


DP 1.2 can easily handle 1440p at 144Hz.


----------



## Fallendreams

This was at 1341mhz (Core at +200) stock VID with MSI Afterburner



GF just got here so I'm going to go chill with her and then be back on later to bench some more


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> A lot of early reviewers managed to hit at least 1300mhz on their Titan Xs, with some closing in on 1400 on air; i'm fairly certain 1400-1450 will be largely attainable under water, even with the power limits in place, as long as you can keep these cards cool. It is the temp throttling that's going to be the biggest enemy on air trying to reach 1350-1400, but under water...those numbers should be pretty easy to reach. Beyond 1400 though without the voltage being unlocked/flashed BIOS? Remains to be seen. The additional 10% power target should be sufficient for an extra 300-400mhz boost @ 1300-1400mhz, but i'm not sure how stable cards will be beyond that if the power limits remain.


I don't really see why temps would be that big of a deal. The card can only pull 275W maximum by definition of the power limit. That's only 10 more watts than my 780 Ti, and it has no problem with the same cooler. One thing that annoys me heavily about reviewers is that they refuse to touch the fan speed it seems. Just like the video, the fan maxed out at 49% at 83C. That is stupidly low. It's not uncommon at all for my 780 Ti to hit 80-90% fan speed with my fan curve, but it keeps the card below 75C which is my goal.

Water would certainly be ideal, but I haven't water cooled my GPU's since my OG Titans. I was changing GPU's too often and buying/selling water blocks got almost as expensive as changing the GPU's themselves. I didn't think it was really worth it for a few MHz extra. If you're flashing the bios and disregarding factory power and voltage limits, then water is a must.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*
> 
> This was at 1341mhz (Core at +200) stock VID with MSI Afterburner
> 
> 
> 
> GF just got here so I'm going to go chill with her and then be back on later to bench some more


Do a standard single card run for us please.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Amazon doesn't know when they are getting the Titan X's in stock to send out. Instead the rep gave me free one day shipping since they couldn't tell me when. Not sure if this means it will be weeks or what.
> DP 1.2 can easily handle 1440p at 144Hz.


Yup at 2560 but 3840x1440??


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Do a standard single card run for us please.


IDK Bro *This* is like #12 on HOF with 1750/9000 on SLI KPEs using ambient cooling.. The X is lookin very strong.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Yup at 2560 but 3840x1440??


You mean 3440x1440? I want to say yes, but I can't remember if it was certain given the bandwidth limitations, or we would need DP 1.3 for that.

Jealous of you folks btw. Hope to see high clocks on these beasts







! I have to wait though for the cut-down GM200 cards sadly, and plus EVGA doesn't have any Titan X's and if it's a pre-order you can not add on EVGA bucks to it (least I recall that because I considered pre-ordering the 980 Kingpin).


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> I don't really see why temps would be that big of a deal. The card can only pull 275W maximum by definition of the power limit. That's only 10 more watts than my 780 Ti, and it has no problem with the same cooler. One thing that annoys me heavily about reviewers is that they refuse to touch the fan speed it seems. Just like the video, the fan maxed out at 49% at 83C. That is stupidly low. It's not uncommon at all for my 780 Ti to hit 80-90% fan speed with my fan curve, but it keeps the card below 75C which is my goal.
> 
> Water would certainly be ideal, but I haven't water cooled my GPU's since my OG Titans. I was changing GPU's too often and buying/selling water blocks got almost as expensive as changing the GPU's themselves. I didn't think it was really worth it for a few MHz extra. If you're flashing the bios and disregarding factory power and voltage limits, then water is a must.


It's probably the resistor count that's causing the Titan X to heat up faster than Nvidia's other 28nm cards. Yes, some reviewers used pretty non-aggressive fan profiles, and as a result the temps shot up pretty fast, but that ultimately creates one of the biggest arguments for putting these things under water: the noise factor. A lot of people watercool to eliminate the noise for a super-quiet rig, and maybe the extra OC headroom is a bonus, or vice versa.

That said, aggressive fan profiles are fine, but to be realistic...once a fan from these reference shrouds cross 60%, it can be pretty loud already, depending on who you ask/what someone's noise expectations are. Not to mention, some people live in fairly hot climates, especially during the summer, and having to listen to a mini vacuum in a case is just not an option. There's lots of things to consider when it comes to the tradeoffs of watercooling or just sticking it out with a seriously aggressive fan profile to control temps, at the cost of major noise usually.

I agree that if you're swapping out GPUs often, watercooling doesn't make sense, as it does get really, really pricey...and a lot of air coolers these days either look good (like the Titan X's reference cooler) or have really good performance on AIB partner boards (though the Titan X is going to be reference for everyone right now I think) that give people less incentive to watercool. I used to be the same way, but for me, the benefits certainly outweigh the negatives.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Yup at 2560 but 3840x1440??


Bandwidth calculator shows 21.40 Gb/s for 21:9 1440p at 144hz and DP 1.2 does 21.60.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> You mean 3440x1440? I want to say yes, but I can't remember if it was certain given the bandwidth limitations, or we would need DP 1.3 for that.
> 
> Jealous of you folks btw. Hope to see high clocks on these beasts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! I have to wait though for the cut-down GM200 cards sadly, and plus EVGA doesn't have any Titan X's and if it's a pre-order you can not add on EVGA bucks to it (least I recall that because I considered pre-ordering the 980 Kingpin).


I'm fairly certain that 3440x1440p + 144hz @24 bit comes in at just a hair under the 17.30~ ish Gbit/s bandwidth limits of DP 1.2a.

It's going to be a while before DP 1.3 is going to be widely available.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Bandwidth calculator shows 21.40 Gb/s for 21:9 1440p at 144hz and DP 1.2 does 21.60.


DP 1.2 is 17.28 Gbit/s. Regardless, 3440x1440p @ 144hz @ 24bit would still be a tad over like 17.10 Gbit/s. So just under.


----------



## DNMock

Was waiting for EVGA, but no stickers on screws is a giant flag that says "go ahead, take me apart" so ordered from Nvidia.


----------



## Hawk777th

Hey guys looking at grabbing two of these cards and wondering if this is the full fledged maxwell or if we are going to have another 780Ti situation where we get more cores later? I have read that this is full maxwell and 980ti etc will be same core count with less vram? Or is there another chip that will be out in a few months that will have more cores for less?

I went through this with my last Titans would like to avoid it if possible haha.

Thanks!


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> I'm fairly certain that 3440x1440p + 144hz @24 bit comes in at just a hair under the 17.30~ ish Gbit/s bandwidth limits of DP 1.2a.
> 
> It's going to be a while before DP 1.3 is going to be widely available.
> DP 1.2 is 17.28 Gbit/s. Regardless, 3440x1440p @ 144hz @ 24bit would still be a tad over like 17.10 Gbit/s. So just under.


Yeah 17.28 Gb/s "with overhead removed" which I'm not sure exactly what that means. This calculator http://www.kramerelectronics.com/support/bwcalculator.asp (which is the only one I could find that doesn't give a 404) must not be accounting for that either.


----------



## magbarn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Hey guys looking at grabbing two of these cards and wondering if this is the full fledged maxwell or if we are going to have another 780Ti situation where we get more cores later? I have read that this is full maxwell and 980ti etc will be same core count with less vram? Or is there another chip that will be out in a few months that will have more cores for less?
> 
> Thanks!


Honestly, the answers to your questions largely depend on how competitive performance and price wise the next AMD top end card is going to be. If the 390x performance is as good as the supposed leaked slides and is priced at $500, it will force Nvidia's hand to release the cheaper card sooner. If AMD prices the 390x at $700+ and can't beat the Titan X, then Nvidia will happily continue to sell the Titan X at $999 all day.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Amazon doesn't know when they are getting the Titan X's in stock to send out. Instead the rep gave me free one day shipping since they couldn't tell me when. Not sure if this means it will be weeks or what.
> DP 1.2 can easily handle 1440p at 144Hz.


Sounds like nVidia wants T-X sales all to themselves for a while.







"Greed is good".









It'll be a nice infusion of cash for them. Can't say I blame them.


----------



## dboythagr8

They have arrived!!


----------



## szeged

that protective packaging from nvidia...


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Sounds like nVidia wants T-X sales all to themselves for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Greed is good".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It'll be a nice infusion of cash for them. Can't say I blame them.


Yeah and unfortunately I'm locked down to Amazon as I already have a big gift card there and want 12 months financing.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Quote
> 
> 
> 
> It's probably the resistor count that's causing the Titan X to heat up faster than Nvidia's other 28nm cards. Yes, some reviewers used pretty non-aggressive fan profiles, and as a result the temps shot up pretty fast, but that ultimately creates one of the biggest arguments for putting these things under water: the noise factor. A lot of people watercool to eliminate the noise for a super-quiet rig, and maybe the extra OC headroom is a bonus, or vice versa.
> 
> That said, aggressive fan profiles are fine, but to be realistic...once a fan from these reference shrouds cross 60%, it can be pretty loud already, depending on who you ask/what someone's noise expectations are. Not to mention, some people live in fairly hot climates, especially during the summer, and having to listen to a mini vacuum in a case is just not an option. There's lots of things to consider when it comes to the tradeoffs of watercooling or just sticking it out with a seriously aggressive fan profile to control temps, at the cost of major noise usually.
> 
> I agree that if you're swapping out GPUs often, watercooling doesn't make sense, as it does get really, really pricey...and a lot of air coolers these days either look good (like the Titan X's reference cooler) or have really good performance on AIB partner boards (though the Titan X is going to be reference for everyone right now I think) that give people less incentive to watercool. I used to be the same way, but for me, the benefits certainly outweigh the negatives.


I can definitely see why someone would not want to listen to an aggressive fan profile on these cards. Personally, I usually game with my headphones cranked, so I won't hear it no matter what. That said, water cooling is definitely the ideal situation, and I'm not ruling out going back to a full loop at some point in the near future.

However, I do have to prioritize. I have a lot of expensive toys on my wish list right now. I can't afford everything at this point in time. I have been eyeballing a 5960X build, a couple new GPUs, whether they be Titan X's or unreleased GM 200 cards, a likely yet to be released 1440P 144 hz monitor, and I am always planning my next acrylic tubing custom loop. Fact is I just don't have 6-7K to drop on a system right now, so water cooling would probably be last on the list as another 100 MHz and less noise would be the least important out of that list for me.

I will be super envious of everyone cranking their Titan X's to 1400+ on water, though.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> I can definitely see why someone would not want to listen to an aggressive fan profile on these cards. Personally, I usually game with my headphones cranked, so I won't hear it no matter what. That said, water cooling is definitely the ideal situation, and I'm not ruling out going back to a full loop at some point in the near future.
> 
> However, I do have to prioritize. I have a lot of expensive toys on my wish list right now. I can't afford everything at this point in time. I have been eyeballing a 5960X build, a couple new GPUs, whether they be Titan X's or unreleased GM 200 cards, a likely yet to be released 1440P 144 hz monitor, and I am always planning my next acrylic tubing custom loop. Fact is I just don't have 6-7K to drop on a system right now, so water cooling would probably be last on the list as another 100 MHz and less noise would be the least important out of that list for me.
> 
> *I will be super envious of everyone cranking their Titan X's to 1400+ on water*, though.


this weekend with Uni blocks.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> this weekend with Uni blocks.


I will be tuned in to watch the glory from the sidelines!


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> that protective packaging from nvidia...


There was some bubble wrapping on top. I just moved it out of the way for pics









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> I can definitely see why someone would not want to listen to an aggressive fan profile on these cards. Personally, I usually game with my headphones cranked, so I won't hear it no matter what. That said, water cooling is definitely the ideal situation, and I'm not ruling out going back to a full loop at some point in the near future.
> 
> However, I do have to prioritize. I have a lot of expensive toys on my wish list right now. I can't afford everything at this point in time. I have been eyeballing a 5960X build, a couple new GPUs, whether they be Titan X's or unreleased GM 200 cards, a likely yet to be released 1440P 144 hz monitor, and I am always planning my next acrylic tubing custom loop. Fact is I just don't have 6-7K to drop on a system right now, so water cooling would probably be last on the list as another 100 MHz and less noise would be the least important out of that list for me.


This is my issue. I really want to go water as well. But then I think that I could move to X99 instead. But of course that requires new RAM, CPU, and mobo. I really like my R4BE too, so that makes it a bit tougher to make the jump. The main reason is I'm just a bit scared to put my stuff under water lol.


----------



## Hawk777th

Think I am going to grab mine now but am waiting for the new Acer Gsync monitor so going to be pretty funny at 1080P.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Think I am going to grab mine now but am waiting for the new Acer Gsync monitor so going to be pretty funny at 1080P.


That's what I'm going. 1 card now, then the new monitor when it's available, then a second T-X card.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> I really like my R4BE too, so that makes it a bit tougher to make the jump. The main reason is I'm just a bit scared to put my stuff under water lol.


I have had my 3930K setup for 3 years now, so I'm ready for something new toy with. And the lack of full loop for me is purely financial. I had no qualms putting everything under water before, and I wouldn't hesitate to do it again. Honestly, if you do your research on components and do adequate leak testing, you should have no issues. There is always that small chance, but you could also get struck by lightning.


----------



## nyxzn

Quote:


> PCI-Express-compliant motherboard with one dual-widthx16 graphics slot
> One 6-pin and one 8-pin PCI Express supplementary power connector
> Minimum 600 W or greater power supply
> 300 MB of available hard-drive space
> 24 GB system memory (48 GB or higher recommended)
> Microsoft Windows 8 and 8.1, Windows 7 or Windows Vista


http://www.geforce.com/geforce-gtx-titan-x/buy-gpu

Are they joking with the minimum requirements ? So will the 4790k with 16gb of ram bottleneck this card for gaming ?


----------



## stryker7314

Was going to order from the Nvidia online store but the tax at 65.56 is too much. I'm in Florida and didn't think Nvidia had any company assets there. Gonna have to wait for Newegg now...









Shoulda done my research - http://www.nvidia.com/page/contact_information.html


----------



## szeged

zzz

newegg pls


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxzn*
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/geforce-gtx-titan-x/buy-gpu
> 
> Are they joking with the minimum requirements ? So will the 4790k with 16gb of ram bottleneck this card for gaming ?


I'm not sure what that 24GB min. of system RAM is about.







It does happen to be twice the size of the onboard VRAM. Is this some kind of typo or what?


----------



## nyxzn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I'm not sure what that 24GB min. of system RAM is about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does happen to be twice the size of the onboard VRAM. Is this some kind of typo or what?


What about the 48gb recommended... LOL


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxzn*
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/geforce-gtx-titan-x/buy-gpu
> 
> Are they joking with the minimum requirements ? So will the 4790k with 16gb of ram bottleneck this card for gaming ?


another mishap between technical and marketing i guess

Technical : Make the minimum 2x4 and recommended double that

Sleepy Marketing guy after watching jen 2 hours 20 minutes of deep learning( sleeping)

Marketing : ok.. two four and recommended double four eight.

how do u get 48 with running quad channel in x79/x99...
8+4+8+4+8+4+8+4? round robin??

click the manual below
Quote:


> Minimum System Requirements
> > Motherboard
> PCI Express® or PCI Express 3.0-compliant motherboard
> with one dual-width x16 graphics slot.
> > System Power Supply
> Minimum 600 W or greater system power supply with two 6-pin
> PCI Express supplementary power connectors.
> > Operating System
> z Microsoft Windows 8, 32-bit or 64-bit
> z Microsoft Windows 7, 32-bit or 64-bit
> z Linux, 32-bit or 64-bit
> z FreeBSD x86
> > System Memory
> 2 GB system memory (4 GB recommended)
> > DVD-ROM drive or internet connection for driver installation
> > 300 MB of available hard disk space


ooh.. a copy paste error.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxzn*
> 
> What about the 48gb recommended... LOL


No idea, but they both sound absurd, and wrong.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Yeah and unfortunately I'm locked down to Amazon as I already have a big gift card there and want 12 months financing.


Not to tell you what to do with you money or anything, but financing anything you don't have to is generally a bad idea. Especially when it comes to toys.


----------



## Hawk777th

Oh fantastic Nvidia must have a warehouse or something in OK I am getting hit for Sales Tax lol might just wait for Newegg.

Not going to pay sales tax twice lol.


----------



## Versa

The wait for Amazon/Egg is killing me


----------



## DNMock

Did anyone else place an order yesterday from Nvidia and still haven't gotten a shipping confirmation yet?


----------



## szeged

im starting to actually go insane waiting on newegg



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







ive been doing this for like 2 hours while spamming f5 now.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Not to tell you what to do with you money or anything, but financing anything you don't have to is generally a bad idea. Especially when it comes to toys.


Nah it's really fine. I'd rather just pay $200 a month for the next few months than take a full $1060 hit right now. And if I end up selling it before that time is up the proceeds just go to paying it off. Plus I have $300 Amazon gift card.


----------



## Rhuarc86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Versa*
> 
> The wait for Amazon/Egg is killing me


I went ahead and put my order in through Amazon, even though they're listed as sold out, so I'm at least on the this to get one. I'm assuming the estimated delivery date of 4/20-5/4 is just to cover themselves.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Nah it's really fine. I'd rather just pay $200 a month for the next few months than take a full $1060 hit right now. And if I end up selling it before that time is up the proceeds just go to paying it off.


I'm actually surprised you answered this. What you do with your money is your own personal business IMHO.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I'm actually surprised you answered this. What you do with your money is your own personal business IMHO.


He was simply offering some advice so I obliged. No real biggie I don't think. Not like he was telling me how to handle my finances.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I'm actually surprised you answered this. What you do with your money is your own personal business IMHO.


Lol, my thoughts exactly.









Honestly, OCN is only an extreme 'enthusiast' site...when the hardware is affordable.









Otherwise, it's just full of people commenting on how other people choose to spend their money the rest of the time. I'll never stop loving OCN though, even if i'll never understand how people think that this site wasn't at least partly built to cater to the folks on the top-end of the spectrum that aren't always necessarily concerned about the absolute best performance-per-dollar options. <3


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> im starting to actually go insane waiting on newegg
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ive been doing this for like 2 hours while spamming f5 now.


Damn Szeged you look like the Undertaker!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Did anyone else place an order yesterday from Nvidia and still haven't gotten a shipping confirmation yet?


it's Digital River, right?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Oh fantastic Nvidia must have a warehouse or something in OK I am getting hit for Sales Tax lol might just wait for Newegg.
> 
> Not going to pay sales tax twice lol.


Does not matter if there is or is not a physical asset of the vendor in your "billing" state anymore.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Damn Szeged you look like the Undertaker!


lots of men in my family are actually undertakers


----------



## 2002whitegt

Decided to go Titan X and overclock instead of getting another 980 for sli, but the wait on Amazon / Newegg is killing my productivity today,lol.

They better release today or I just wasted a day just refreshing Newegg.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2002whitegt*
> 
> Decided to go Titan X and overclock instead of getting another 980 for sli, but the wait on Amazon / Newegg is killing my productivity today,lol.
> 
> They better release today or I just wasted a day just refreshing Newegg.


I kind of interpreted it as it was going to be a while before they were available from anywhere other than Nvidia directly, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> funny because almost all the men in my family are undertakers (for realsies), i too went to college for it but ended up being a welder instead lol.


two t-X on the way w/ 2 day.


----------



## carlhil2




----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> two t-X on the way w/ 2 day.


you order direct from nvidia?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> you order direct from nvidia?


yeah. had to move on to other sheet before noon.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah. had to move on to other sheet before noon.


yeah


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> two t-X on the way w/ 2 day.


so jealous of you folks. It would take at least another 2 months to get down here and with the dollar spiking up it will cost 2x more that titan original release. A vendor here gave me a estimate to deliver it soon (next 3 weeks) of 7000 reais which means US$ 2153,00 per piece


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it's Digital River, right?


Globaltech
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I'm actually surprised you answered this. What you do with your money is your own personal business IMHO.


He took it right, wasn't saying what to do with his money at all. Just saying those finance systems have a tendency to screw you over in the end so best to avoid them. If it came across like i was telling him what to do with his money I apologize, was not my intent.


----------



## ggp759

Anyone has the link for amazon? It does not come up when i search. Thanks


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> im starting to actually go insane waiting on newegg
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ive been doing this for like 2 hours while spamming f5 now.


Lol i thought you were gonna do this


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> Lol i thought you were gonna do this


only tape i have atm is heavy dute metal duct tape so getting it off might hurt slightly


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> so jealous of you folks. It would take at least another 2 months to get down here and with the dollar spiking up it will cost 2x more that titan original release. A vendor here gave me a estimate to deliver it soon (next 3 weeks) of 7000 reais which means US$ 2153,00 per piece











Whoa! ... that's not right.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Globaltech
> He took it right, wasn't saying what to do with his money at all. Just saying those finance systems have a tendency to screw you over in the end so best to avoid them. If it came across like i was telling him what to do with his money I apologize, was not my intent.


" DR globaltech"


----------



## stryker7314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*


Impressive, nearly matches Sli'd 980's.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhuarc86*
> 
> I went ahead and put my order in through Amazon, even though they're listed as sold out, so I'm at least on the this to get one. I'm assuming the estimated delivery date of 4/20-5/4 is just to cover themselves.


I find this to be the case most of the time. Hopefully their stock is on the way.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa! ... that's not right.
> " DR globaltech"


Oh hell, didn't realized, yeah Digital River lol.


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> only tape i have atm is heavy dute metal duct tape so getting it off might hurt slightly


haha







damm i am going crazy i ordered mine yesterday and got the confirmation email at 730pm and still no shipping email today... there goes my overnight am


----------



## rc12

Placed an order at 4:30 PM PST yesterday, no shipping confirmation yet.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damm i am going crazy i ordered mine yesterday and got the confirmation email at 730pm and still no shipping email today... there goes my overnight am


Same, getting the feeling they are out of stock and never bothered to mention it on their site.


----------



## Hawk777th

Just ordered one from Nvidia and will grab the other when I get the Acer Gsync. Always wanted a real Nvidia made card not vendor haha. Cant wait!









Last night when I tried to order it told me out of stock when I tried to put it in cart. Hope they ship soon.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stryker7314*
> 
> Impressive, nearly matches Sli'd 980's.


Two are the sweet spot for 4k me thinks..almost like 4x970's, once OC'ed...


----------



## Hawk777th

Ya I was amazed when I saw it trading blows overclocked with SLI 970s or beating them. SLI they are going to be incredible!


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Did anyone else place an order yesterday from Nvidia and still haven't gotten a shipping confirmation yet?


If you placed an order after ~4pm ish PDT yesterday, your shipment didn't go out. Nvidia will send a shipment notification between 5-6 PDT. That's when I got my shipment notification yesterday and both of my cards shipped out then...they're in the back of a FedEx truck right now, and i'm waiting for them to deliver the package any minute now.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> If you placed an order after ~4pm ish PDT yesterday, your shipment didn't go out. Nvidia will send a shipment notification between 5-6 PDT. That's when I got my shipment notification yesterday and both of my cards shipped out then...they're in the back of a FedEx truck right now, and i'm waiting for them to deliver the package any minute now.


Order was placed around 2 PST but confirmation didn't show up until 4 PST or so. Hopefully it's good to go. Not a big deal, just don't wanna get screwed and have to wait 2 weeks for more to come into stock.


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Do a standard single card run for us please.


Just got home. I will run a Stock SLI and Stock Single for you.

Be right back.


----------



## rush2049

Got my card, add me to the owners list.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Order was placed around 2 PST but confirmation didn't show up until 4 PST or so. Hopefully it's good to go. Not a big deal, just don't wanna get screwed and have to wait 2 weeks for more to come into stock.


I ordered both of mine at 12:24pm and got an order confirmation 6 minutes later at 12:30pm. Shipping confirmation email was received at 5:25pm.


----------



## dboythagr8

Is there anything in particular you guys want to see with the cards? I've got two. Can do 4k, GSYNC, 2560x1600... I have 3DMARK, Heaven, etc.


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rush2049*
> 
> Got my card, add me to the owners list.


How did you get one so fast?!


----------



## Jpmboy

hey guys, don't forget to post your bench runs here at OCN.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1518806/firestrike-ultra-top-30/0_20
http://www.overclock.net/t/1443196/firestrike-extreme-top-30
http://www.overclock.net/t/1464813/3d-mark-11-extreme-top-30
http://www.overclock.net/t/872945/top-30-3d-mark-13-fire-strike-scores-in-crossfire-sli
http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-4-0-scores
http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0
http://www.overclock.net/t/1361939/top-30-3dmark11-scores-for-single-dual-tri-quad
http://www.overclock.net/t/1406832/single-gpu-firestrike-top-30


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Is there anything in particular you guys want to see with the cards? I've got two. Can do 4k, GSYNC, 2560x1600... I have 3DMARK, Heaven, etc.


3440x1440 would be appreciated. By me anyway.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Is there anything in particular you guys want to see with the cards? I've got two. Can do 4k, GSYNC, 2560x1600... I have 3DMARK, Heaven, etc.


4K ( especially non-mst)


----------



## rush2049

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terreos*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rush2049*
> 
> Got my card, add me to the owners list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you get one so fast?!
Click to expand...

Ordered from nvidia at 3pm (ish)
-one card with overnight shipping
-had an existing nvidia store account with credit card info on file
-paid for overnight shipping

Got order confirmation at 4:57pm

Got shipping confirmation at 8:25pm
-I live in the middle of nowhere PA, but close to two large shipping hubs, packages come very fast

Sadly I have a house showing tonight to attend, and have the rest of my work day to get through, so I won't be able to do much more than install it today.

It is going into my carryable 'Tragbar' computer (in signature). As the power supply is only 600W I do not think ill be able to overclock much, if at all. I know, I know.... I wish I could.... but there isn't a more powerful power supply to fit that case.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*
> 
> Just got home. I will run a Stock SLI and Stock Single for you.
> 
> Be right back.


Perfect timing, just sat down


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> hey guys, don't forget to post your bench runs here at OCN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1518806/firestrike-ultra-top-30/0_20
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1443196/firestrike-extreme-top-30
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1464813/3d-mark-11-extreme-top-30
> http://www.overclock.net/t/872945/top-30-3d-mark-13-fire-strike-scores-in-crossfire-sli
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-4-0-scores
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1361939/top-30-3dmark11-scores-for-single-dual-tri-quad
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1406832/single-gpu-firestrike-top-30


short-lived 980 domination...


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rush2049*
> 
> Ordered from nvidia at 3pm (ish)
> -one card with overnight shipping
> -had an existing nvidia store account with credit card info on file
> -paid for overnight shipping
> 
> Got order confirmation at 4:57pm
> 
> Got shipping confirmation at 8:25pm
> -I live in the *middle of nowhere PA*, but close to two large shipping hubs, packages come very fast
> 
> *Sadly I have a house showing tonight to attend, and have the rest of my work day to get through, so I won't be able to do much more than install it today.*
> 
> It is going into my carryable 'Tragbar' computer (in signature). As the power supply is only 600W I do not think ill be able to overclock much, if at all. I know, I know.... I wish I could.... but there isn't a more powerful power supply to fit that case.


Since you'll be busy I drive over and break it in for you.


----------



## ggp759

Anyone has a link for amazon? thanks


----------



## xorbe

Any updates from nVidia for those that ordered direct? I've received nothing but the initial order confirmation email since yesterday. Oh damn, some of you already got cards. Huh.


----------



## Ghoxt

OMG the Skynet Bios is out! ... Just kidding









Seriously cannot wait until we get these under water and start fiddling around under the hood of the car. Need headers, a new valve job. We gotta let this puppy breath.


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Perfect timing, just sat down


Here is Single Stock Run

Stock
Core: 1151
Mem: 3505



Here is SLI Stock Run

Stock
Core:1151
Mem:3505



Now back to overclocking lol

Edit: typo


----------



## Rhuarc86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xorbe*
> 
> Any updates from nVidia for those that ordered direct? I've received nothing but the initial order confirmation email since yesterday. Oh damn, some of you already got cards. Huh.


Same here. Paypal confirmation of order at 12:23 PDT, didn't receive the Nvidia confirmation email until 5:06PDT. Nothing after that.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> short-lived 980 domination...


to be determined...









wouldn't call the last 7 months short lived tho.


----------



## xorbe

BTW a few pages back I saw the 24gb min 48gb recommended. They said it was supposed to be 2-4gb min, 4-8gb recommended, the dashes got dropped. Just look in the PDF right there and it says 2 min 4 recommended.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> to be determined...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wouldn't call the last 7 months short lived tho.


oh was it 7months already? Sorry i lost track. Seems like it was just a quarter ago lol


----------



## szeged

it feels like the 980s launched back in january to me lol.


----------



## HAL900

Titan oc = 2x GTX 970 non oc


----------



## WaXmAn

NV.com order page now went to BACKORDERED


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Is there anything in particular you guys want to see with the cards? I've got two. Can do 4k, GSYNC, 2560x1600... I have 3DMARK, Heaven, etc.


Im wondering max stable OC on each. From what i have seen avg OC seems to be 1350-1390 with max stock voltages & limits. I want to see if someone can break 1400.









Also has anyone noticed any throttling or those OCs pretty steady?


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaXmAn*
> 
> NV.com order page now went to BACKORDERED


Maybe now all the partner boards can start actually selling their stock.


----------



## xorbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaXmAn*
> 
> NV.com order page now went to BACKORDERED


I wonder how oversold it was before actually moving to back-ordered ...


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xorbe*
> 
> I wonder how oversold it was before actually moving to back-ordered ...


Not sure but I have a bad feeling about it.


----------



## StarDragon

Just received both of them! Nvidia's packaging was fantastic, was doubled boxed and inside was like a foam basket with precut holders to hold the cards.

Can't do anything with them yet, as UPS comes at like 7-8 at night







. Still waiting on my last components (i7-5930k, 32gb ddr4 2133, Evga x99 classified mb) So it'll still be 3-4 hours before I even get to start putting the rig together.
Gonna pick up 3 XB270HU's when they come out for surround. (Currently using catleaps)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> it feels like the 980s launched back in january to me lol.


believe me i know. it;s that age-related hot tub time-tunnel thing.








scone put his 3 ref 980s on top in September.


----------



## Dyaems

who is going to watercool their Titan X? Let me know if you plan on selling/throwing away the reference cooler. I would like to have one so that I can put it in a frame for display









gonna wait for Titan V or Titan P since I'm still rocking my OG Titans! still jelly with you guys though!


----------



## DtheM

As always Europe is the slowest to get the new stuff in. Preordered two and should get them by the end of March if I am lucky








Bloody Nvidia store doesn't offer any shipping to Europe *grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr*


----------



## wholeeo

If anyone wants to run the Nai benchmark heres a link.

https://mega.co.nz/#!TI1mnJSD!XAWMVq1eKvz0I7ZeekHptKfMlDr67n3kKzKbX_ewmtc

Not sure if it runs on these cards though.


----------



## Fallendreams

Ran another 3Dmark Extreme again at +250 Core and +496 Mem. (1402/4001) with Stock VID

However during this run the core was bouncing back in forth between 1402 ~ 1379 Core Clock. Going to keep pushing it on stock VID. I might have to start pushing the VID soon.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*
> 
> Ran another 3Dmark Extreme again at +250 Core and +496 Mem. (1402/4001) with Stock VID
> 
> However during this run the core was bouncing back in forth between 1402 ~ 1379 Core Clock. Going to keep pushing it on stock VID. I might have to start pushing the VID soon.


That's pretty crazy, over 50% improvement over my crossfire 290X set up I currently have. Definitely excited for them to show up


----------



## cowie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*
> 
> Ran another 3Dmark Extreme again at +250 Core and +496 Mem. (1402/4001) with Stock VID
> 
> However during this run the core was bouncing back in forth between 1402 ~ 1379 Core Clock. Going to keep pushing it on stock VID. I might have to start pushing the VID soon.


better off not using voltage if you are throttling accept if you want 1440 and 1300







try cooling now

Did someone up load a bios?
or if you can?


----------



## Bosstoss

Ordered mine @ 8pm EST yesterday, still no shipping email =(


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> better off not using voltage if you are throttling accept if you want 1440 and 1300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> try cooling now
> 
> Did someone up load a bios?
> or if you can?


I haven't touch the BIOS on the cards yet. I can't wait to see other peoples results.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*
> 
> Ran another 3Dmark Extreme again at +250 Core and +496 Mem. (1402/4001) with Stock VID
> 
> However during this run the core was bouncing back in forth between 1402 ~ 1379 Core Clock. Going to keep pushing it on stock VID. I might have to start pushing the VID soon.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


very nice graphics score on air and stock voltage! #1 on the OCN Top 30.









use gpuZ to drop a copy of the bios to your desktop. change ".rom" to ".txt" and post it here. please.


----------



## jcde7ago

Ugh, 3pm here...package with my 2x Titan Xs is still in the back of a FedEx truck somewhere en route...hopefully within the next two hours!!









I'll be looking to run benchmarks on the following setups starting tonight, and throughout the week:

Resolutions:
A) Single 2560x1440p
B) 7680x1440p Surround/Eyefinity

Setups:
- 2x Titan Xs vs. 3x 290X 8GB on 4.7Ghz 3930K system
- 2x Titan Xs vs. 3x 290X 8GB on 3.0Ghz (stock) 5960X system (I can't OC the 5960X as i'll be using an H60 while my custom loop is not set up yet due to not having my case yet. I'll end up re-running this benchmark with my 5960X OC'd to 4.5-4.7Ghz once my loop/build is complete).


----------



## carlhil2

Did the Egg start selling , it now says "out of stock."?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Did the Egg start selling , it now says "out of stock."?


no its bugging out like it has been all day.


----------



## Romir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Did the Egg start selling , it now says "out of stock."?


If they did, it went OOS in under 2 minutes because that was my refresh interval.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> no its bugging out like it has been all day.


Whew, ok, because it wasn't saying this for me earlier, I have the 20 second page-refresh thingy going..


----------



## Difunto

looks like the trackers at nowinstock are active for the titan x!
http://www.nowinstock.net/computers/videocards/nvidia/gtxtitanx/


----------



## jcde7ago

Here's the Amazon link for the EVGA Titan X if anyone is interested:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00UVN21RQ

They don't have it in stock yet but you can always add to cart + checkout. Amazon doesn't charge until the item is shipped...for those of you who didn't have an opportunity to snag one from Nvidia direct or just want another option, you could always order here and cancel if you get one somewhere else before Amazon ships.









EDIT: Beat by Difunto by 34 seconds lol.


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> very nice graphics score on air and stock voltage! #1 on the OCN Top 30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> use gpuZ to drop a copy of the bios to your desktop. change ".rom" to ".txt" and post it here. please.


Here you go. Uploaded it to my onedrive for you guys.

https://onedrive.live.com/?cid=3c75c188f69ff990&id=3C75C188F69FF990%212188


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Here's the Amazon link for the EVGA Titan X if anyone is interested:
> 
> EDIT: Beat by Difunto by 34 seconds lol.











its all good! man this sucks still no shipping email from Nvidia! am thinking of calling them and canceling and just wait for it to show up in MC and take the 30 min drive


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its all good! man this sucks still no shipping email from Nvidia! am thinking of calling them and canceling and just wait for it to show up in MC and take the 30 min drive


Give it 2 more hours...mine didn't ship until 4pm yesterday, and the shipping email didn't get sent until 5:25pm (PDT). There's still hope.


----------



## Holynacho

Ya, in the same boat, no shipping notification yet, and leave for a work trip Friday morning, suck to have them just sitting at work for a week


----------



## Bosstoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its all good! man this sucks still no shipping email from Nvidia! am thinking of calling them and canceling and just wait for it to show up in MC and take the 30 min drive


I haven't received an email yet after ordering yesterday @ 8PM EST. I was on the fence for a few hours until I convinced the significant other (kind of)...

I can't get my 2nd until Friday so hopefully the stock is caught up by then.


----------



## nycgtr

I had one in my cart at 12pst noon when it first showed up at nvidia.com, was proceeding to checkout then saw the tax and overnight cost I said forget it. I would wait for egg. Seems like these might be hard to get hold of for a while, to make matters tougher... Just got offered a pair of 980 classifieds for 1k today....


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> I had one in my cart at 12pst noon when it first showed up at nvidia.com, was proceeding to checkout then saw the tax and overnight cost I said forget it. I would wait for egg. Seems like these might be hard to get hold of for a while, to make matters tougher... Just got offered a pair of 980 classifieds for 1k today....


Yeah, let's not talk about tax...Cali tax cost me $200~ for the two I bought...and that could have gone to a 1440p + IPS + 144hz + G-Sync monitor like the XB270HU. Ouch.


----------



## Falknir

Yeah, waiting for mine to ship, missed the shipping window yesterday due to merchant processing errors, and still waiting for the shipping e-mail.


----------



## jcde7ago

Praise GabeN...and FedEx!


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Praise GabeN...and FedEx!


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Praise GabeN...and FedEx!


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Whew, ok, because it wasn't saying this for me earlier, I have the 20 second page-refresh thingy going..


Said coming soon all day, but now there's a price listed as well as shipping. It'll probably go live very shortly.


----------



## Baasha

This launch has been absolutely pathetic IMO. EVGA still doesn't have it. And neither does Amazon.

I want the SC version and there is no indication of when they are going to be actually available and shipping out(?).

inb4 "umad brah?" YES, I







!!


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> Said coming soon all day, but now there's a price listed as well as shipping. It'll probably go live very shortly.


Exactly what I am thinking, hurry up Egg....


----------



## szeged

im not mad at this launch.

im full on hulk rage mode.


----------



## stryker7314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> im not mad at this launch.
> 
> im full on hulk rage mode.


You and me both, I've been stalking an X for 10 hours now. I shoulda just paid the effin Nvidia taxes LOL!!


----------



## szeged

all the review sites

" oh yeah itll be a hard launch youll be able to buy from amazon and newegg right away"

im gonna hard launch my fist into your nether region.


----------



## Silent Scone

LOL.

I'm betting there will be a delay here too, probably arse end of next week.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*
> 
> Here you go. Uploaded it to my onedrive for you guys.
> 
> https://onedrive.live.com/?cid=3c75c188f69ff990&id=3C75C188F69FF990%212188


thanks - got it.


----------



## Seyumi

I don't understand. I was literally the 2nd person on this whole forum to buy one straight from Nvidia yet dozens of other people have gotten their cards before me and I don't even have a shipment notification (I overnighted). I'm assuming Nvidia isn't use to mass-orders like this and probably process orders per day by last name or something instead of per day by time the order was received so now I might be bumped into the "backordered" category.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> believe me i know. it;s that age-related hot tub time-tunnel thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scone put his 3 ref 980s on top in September.


Time flys when y...you're getting ripped off? That's not the saying is it?


----------



## xorbe

Maybe NV store ate into the Amazon / NewEgg supply unexpectedly.


----------



## Jpmboy

looks like stock bios will boost to 1.281V at max clock state (1392 - but this can be exceeded) and max power is 275W? Is the power slider limit 110%?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Time flys when y...you're getting ripped off? That's not the saying is it?


since when is blowing money on graphics cards "getting ripped off"? since Titan black?









lol - no it's when you pay REALLY stupid money for a NOS headlight bezel for a 1966 Austin-Healey.


----------



## stryker7314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xorbe*
> 
> Maybe NV store ate into the Amazon / NewEgg supply unexpectedly.


Not sure if that was a mistake...


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> looks like stock bios will boost to 1.281V at max clock state (1392 - but this can be exceeded) and max power is 275W? Is the power slider limit 110%?


1.281v isnt bad for reference design, now we have to work on the power limit.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 1.281v isnt bad for reference design, now we have to work on the power limit.


that's easy - I got it.. or we can enlist cyclops. ... should take no time.


----------



## DNMock

So the pending transaction date is listed as being the 20th according to my bank, since they don't take your money until it officially ships, pretty sure that means it won't ship until friday.

edit: NVM that's just how long my bank is willing to hold the money aside before dropping a pending transaction. Basically Nvidia has until the 20th before my Bank says get bent.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 1.281v isnt bad for reference design, now we have to work on the power limit.


That isn't bad at all as far as voltages go and I'm surprised Nvidia would allow such voltage on a reference card like this. I can only imagine the fun this card will have with a bios that has complete freedom and a uni block / full cover slapped on it.

Must resist.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 1.281v isnt bad for reference design, now we have to work on the power limit.


Nice voltage boost from 1.212v on the OG.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's easy - I got it.. or we can enlist cyclops. ... should take no time.


No we are talking!


----------



## Dayaks

Any idea for the max safe voltage with water? 1.4?


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> That isn't bad at all as far as voltages go and I'm surprised Nvidia would allow such voltage on a reference card like this. I can only imagine the fun this card will have with a bios that has complete freedom and a uni block / full cover slapped on it.
> 
> Must resist.


I guess they don't have an ace card anymore this year (?)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dayaks*
> 
> Any idea for the max safe voltage with water? 1.4?












you need to ask that on SVN.


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> EK apparently has had all their Titan X blocks + backplates out of stock since...ever. I think their backorder queue is long at this point. The Nickel/Acetal blocks went in stock at some point earlier today, but the backplates ran out; I had ordered 2 of each on backorder last night, and their shipping dept. pinged me and told me that the backplates are not in stock again until 3/23 (next Monday), but they did set aside the blocks for me already. I'm basically looking at the end of next week before I get the blocks + backplates if they ship it out on Monday, 3/23 (their International Express Saver shipping is FAST).
> 
> All good...going to be benching the Titan Xs on air in my 3930K rig against 8GB 290Xs anyways until my SMA8 case gets here, which is also another week out...


My exact situation and I got the same email. I just checked EK's website and the Blocks are still available, but backplates are out. My email also states 3/23 estimated availability. So, we seem to be in the exact same boat, with the exact same quantity!


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> My exact situation and I got the same email. I just checked EK's website and the Blocks are still available, but backplates are out. My email also states 3/23 estimated availability. So, we seem to be in the exact same boat, with the exact same quantity!


Good stuff!!!


----------



## Cyclops

GM200-400W-1215Base-1304Boost.zip 221k .zip file


Here's the modified Titan-X BIOS. 400W TDP with constant 1304 MHz boost clock (Need someone to test the clocks under load). Have to wait for higher voltage versions.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> GM200-400W-1215Base-1304Boost.zip 221k .zip file
> 
> 
> Here's the modified Titan-X BIOS. 400W TDP with constant 1304 MHz boost clock (Need someone to test the clocks under load). Have to wait for higher voltage versions.


will add to the OP after someone confirms its working correctly.


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Did anyone else place an order yesterday from Nvidia and still haven't gotten a shipping confirmation yet?


Me. I ordered a bit later in the day yesterday, got my confirmation email around 5pm yesterday, but as of right now no shipping information. I even called them and they said it has been sent to fulfillment and I should keep an eye on my email for my shipping notification, but as of 5:30pm PST still nothing.


----------



## DNMock

Just as a heads up, looks like the Dollar is strong as hell compared to the Euro, so 2 full cover blocks with 3 day shipping from EK only ended up costing $222. May wanna go ahead and order direct from EK as I have a feeling it will end up costing more getting them from a stateside store next week, no sense in waiting.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Just as a heads up, looks like the Dollar is strong as hell compared to the Euro, so 2 full cover blocks with 3 day shipping from EK only ended up costing $222. May wanna go ahead and order direct from EK as I have a feeling it will end up costing more getting them from a stateside store next week, no sense in waiting.


Not to mention the shipping rate is very reasonable considering it's coming from Europe, with 2-day delivery. Like..wow. If only they had the damn back plates in stock I'd order ASAP.


----------



## BehindTimes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seyumi*
> 
> I don't understand. I was literally the 2nd person on this whole forum to buy one straight from Nvidia yet dozens of other people have gotten their cards before me and I don't even have a shipment notification (I overnighted). I'm assuming Nvidia isn't use to mass-orders like this and probably process orders per day by last name or something instead of per day by time the order was received so now I might be bumped into the "backordered" category.


I'm pretty much in the same boat. I ordered mine within minutes of it being available and didn't even receive a confirmation until about 4 hours later, even though my bank immediately recognized the charge (I had even given them notice I would be spending this amount to prevent any fraud protection blockage). No shipping notice either. Just through browsing the thread, other people here who've already got theirs ordered significantly later than I did and got a shipping notice before I even got my order confirmation. (Maybe you're right in that it was handled by name, which would explain this, but that would kind of infuriate me).


----------



## szeged

5:30 PM PST and still nothing from newegg or amazon..........

starting to lose enthusiasm for this launch.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 5:30 PM PST and still nothing from newegg or amazon..........
> 
> starting to lose enthusiasm for this launch.


Didn't they say it would be sold exclusively through Nvidia the first 2 to 3 weeks?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Didn't they say it would be sold exclusively through Nvidia the first 2 to 3 weeks?


nope


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BehindTimes*
> 
> I'm pretty much in the same boat. I ordered mine within minutes of it being available and didn't even receive a confirmation until about 4 hours later, even though my bank immediately recognized the charge (I had even given them notice I would be spending this amount to prevent any fraud protection blockage). No shipping notice either. Just through browsing the thread, other people here who've already got theirs ordered significantly later than I did and got a shipping notice before I even got my order confirmation. (Maybe you're right in that it was handled by name, which would explain this, but that would kind of infuriate me).


Seems like a lot of people are in that boat at the moment. Love it when a company takes your money immediately then drags their feet (granted it's still pending technically).

Has anyone who ordered only a single card gotten their card shipped yet? from the way it looks, the folks who were quick to order 2 were put at the front of the queue and the folks who ordered single cards at the bottom.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Not to mention the shipping rate is very reasonable considering it's coming from Europe, with 2-day delivery. Like..wow. If only they had the damn back plates in stock I'd order ASAP.


Actually, because of the Euro's fall in the last few weeks, I noticed EK actually raised shipping costs a bit; I ordered backplates and pumps, etc., about a month ago and shipping was $35. Shipping for my 2x Titan X blocks + backplates last night, which is actually a smaller order compared to my last one, had shipping costs at $51 USD. All good though...EK's shipping is fast, and the increase in price is understandable.


----------



## xorbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Didn't they say it would be sold exclusively through Nvidia the first 2 to 3 weeks?


Yahoo news article said it went on sale today at retailers, but yeah there was that NV blurb indicating sales would be through NV only for a couple weeks or something. Contradictory info.


----------



## 2002whitegt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 5:30 PM PST and still nothing from newegg or amazon..........
> 
> starting to lose enthusiasm for this launch.


I've been sitting in front of a computer most of the day, and I know that as soon as I move on to other things, it will go live on Amazon and newegg, and I will miss the window.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2002whitegt*
> 
> I've been sitting in front of a computer most of the day, and I know that as soon as I move on to other things, it will go live on Amazon and newegg, and I will miss the window.


Same all day here. Sucks.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

13 hours of Cops re-runs for this?!


----------



## szeged

i think its safe to say we wont be able to get them from newegg/amazon tonight.

cya guys tomorrow i guess.


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Is there anything in particular you guys want to see with the cards? I've got two. Can do 4k, GSYNC, 2560x1600... I have 3DMARK, Heaven, etc.


Any and all testing at SLI and 4k for me. Appreciate how Crysis 3, Ryse Son of Rome, Witcher 2 etc. run at 4k with 2 of these cards.


----------



## Difunto

omg i was 1 minute away from canceling the order and bam!


----------



## HyperMatrix

Placed order for 2 cards yesterday. Received confirmation 20 hours ago. Shipping notice just came in now. So if you don't have yours yet, you should soon.


----------



## Holynacho

Haha, just got mine as well


----------



## marc0053

Any word if vendors will be able to do a custom pcb (strix, matrix, classified, etc.) on these cards or no like the original Titan?


----------



## xorbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Holynacho*
> 
> Haha, just got mine as well


Ditto.







(The tracking info.)


----------



## lilchronic

Newegg is about have em


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487129


----------



## 2002whitegt

I've been refreshing that page for hours, hopefully tonight.


----------



## Dayaks

I guess I got lucky, I got my two cards today. Only got to play with one so far... Mod'd the bios for 140% but didn't touch voltage yet.i probably won't until I get it under water.

1425 MHz was my boost and 8k on the VRAM (didn't get to try higher yet). This is actually the first time ever I have been able to OC VRAM considerably. Also I had the fans at 100% and got 70C. If I let the temp rise higher it's possible 1425 wouldn't of been stable. Didn't get to try that yet either.

Overall my graphics score went from 15.5k to 21k in firestrike (overall 12.8k to 16.1k on a 3770k at 4.6). So apples to apples, OC to OC my graphics score increased by 35% compared to my 980 (oc'd to about 1500) I was worried the Titan X wouldn't OC well enough to keep the margin but it did.


----------



## Holynacho

Ya, it must get updated when fedex actually picks them up, not when the label is made. Now the wait till tomorrow morning......


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Holynacho*
> 
> Ya, it must get updated when fedex actually picks them up, not when the label is made. Now the wait till tomorrow morning......


I don't even care how they do it. It was just picked up by FedEx and it's expected to be delivered to me here in Canada tomorrow. =D


----------



## RedM00N

Finally got my tracking number 30 min ago. Wont be long before I'm officially in


----------



## Stateless

Same here, just got my email around 30 min. According to tracking, I should have my 2 new babies sometime tomorrow. Sucks I am at work most of the day and my wife will not be home. So I hope I don't miss the delivery since they will not leave it at the door.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> will add to the OP after someone confirms its working correctly.


can't test till this weekend. only just got shipping confirmation on 2 day. Hopefully friday.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Seems like a lot of people are in that boat at the moment. Love it when a company takes your money immediately then drags their feet (granted it's still pending technically).
> 
> Has anyone who ordered only a single card gotten their card shipped yet? from the way it looks, the folks who were quick to order 2 were put at the front of the queue and the folks who ordered single cards at the bottom.


well, at least they claim they shipped me two. order this morning EDT.

shipped out of Houston, TX.


----------



## Dayaks

If you got the shipping email you can go to their website and check the status of the order. In that status will be a tracking number you can click on. Not quite sure why they didn't just put it in the email.


----------



## Holynacho

At this rate, one of mine might be on ebay, $1600 with multi people watching..........hmmm


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dayaks*
> 
> I guess I got lucky, I got my two cards today. Only got to play with one so far... Mod'd the bios for 140% but didn't touch voltage yet.i probably won't until I get it under water.
> 
> 1425 MHz was my boost and 8k on the VRAM (didn't get to try higher yet). This is actually the first time ever I have been able to OC VRAM considerably. Also I had the fans at 100% and got 70C. If I let the temp rise higher it's possible 1425 wouldn't of been stable. Didn't get to try that yet either.
> 
> Overall my graphics score went from 15.5k to 21k in firestrike (overall 12.8k to 16.1k on a 3770k at 4.6). So apples to apples, OC to OC my graphics score increased by 35% compared to my 980 (oc'd to about 1500) I was worried the Titan X wouldn't OC well enough to keep the margin but it did.


What power level were you seeing at 1425?

These cards are absolute monsters once the power limit is out the way. No question.


----------



## Stateless

I don't want to rain on anyone's parade, but this is what is quoted at the end of the article talking about the Titan X on Nvidia's Web-Site:

"If you want the very best you'll want TITAN X. With more performance, memory, and features than any other GPU it's the card of choice for enthusiasts demanding the ultimate technology to complement their X99 systems, VR headsets, and 4K G-SYNC monitors. If that's you, you can buy TITAN X direct from NVIDIA today, *and from our partners in the coming weeks*. Upgrade your experience, get the ultimate TITAN."

On Evga's forums, when Rob posted the announcement thread I had asked him the following question:

hawk269
Rob-

You have the base card listed as pre-order. I thought they were available today? When will you physically have them available to be shipped? Are talking later today or a week from now? I don't want to pre-order and tie up my funds if you guys wont have them for a while where I can order direct through Nvidia right now.

Thanks!

And his response...

I apologize, but I can not give a ship date as of right now.

Thank You,
Rob

I would think if they were going to have them today, Rob would of been able to answer. I think that bolded from Nvidia themselves is telling. I hope I am wrong and that those of you that did not go direct can get them soon, but it seems 'odd' based on the Nvidia comment.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Newegg is about have em
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487129


Its been there all day, since this morning. Coming Soon, never felt sooooo long......


----------



## dboythagr8

Got my 2 cards hooked up. Brought my 4k monitor back out. First run on stock everything:

4k 2x AA



4k 8X AA



And so I guess we can't mess with voltage? Greyed out for me in Afterburner:



Heaven seems to have all of my information wrong...I am running my 4930k at 4.4ghz, and it shows the Titan X as having only 4GB VRAM lol


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Got my 2 cards hooked up. Brought my 4k monitor back out. First run on stock everything:
> 
> 4k 2x AA
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4k 8X AA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so I guess we can't mess with voltage? Greyed out for me in Afterburner:


Did you check the "Unlock Voltage Control" in AB general settings?


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Did you check the "Unlock Voltage Control" in AB general settings?


Yes sir



Few other notes on my Heaven run. Power didn't go above 92% even though I have it cranked to 110 in Afterburner along with use Max Performance in NVCP.


----------



## Dayaks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> What power level were you seeing at 1425?
> 
> These cards are absolute monsters once the power limit is out the way. No question.


115% on the first firestrike test. Fan gets kinda loud with it Oc'd and everyone is sleeping so I had to kill it early. That's with no voltage bump remember. So 288 watts, only 13 over stock max (275).

It appears you can mod voltage in BIOs but I have not verified it changes. That made me curious to guru3d's review where their slider was usable.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stryker7314*
> 
> You and me both, I've been stalking an X for 10 hours now. I shoulda just paid the effin Nvidia taxes LOL!!


Same, I'd have been unboxing them bad boys today.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Yes sir
> 
> 
> 
> Few other notes on my Heaven run. Power didn't go above 92% even though I have it cranked to 110 in Afterburner along with use Max Performance in NVCP.


Try 3d Mark and catzilla those should push it to the max


----------



## romanlegion13th

i want a TITAN but i have a 27 inc 1440p 60ghz monitor and 780ti classy
i want to go for 4 k what monitors should i look at?
what monitors are you guys useing?


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dayaks*
> 
> 115% on the first firestrike test. Fan gets kinda loud with it Oc'd and everyone is sleeping so I had to kill it early. That's with no voltage bump remember. So 288 watts, only 13 over stock max (275).
> 
> It appears you can mod voltage in BIOs but I have not verified it changes. That made me curious to guru3d's review where their slider was usable.


can you run Heaven and see if you get to 110% power level? As I mentioned in my above posts...my top card didn't go past 92%. I am going to try Firestrike.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> i want a TITAN but i have a 27 inc 1440p 60ghz monitor and 780ti classy
> i want to go for 4 k what monitors should i look at?
> what monitors are you guys useing?


I am using Samsung 28'' 4k monitor. There are better alternatives out right now and some bigger (32'' Acer and BenQ) for < 1k.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dayaks*
> 
> 115% on the first firestrike test. Fan gets kinda loud with it Oc'd and everyone is sleeping so I had to kill it early. That's with no voltage bump remember. So 288 watts, only 13 over stock max (275).
> 
> It appears you can mod voltage in BIOs but I have not verified it changes. That made me curious to guru3d's review where their slider was usable.


Nice! That's really not as bad as I thought it would be.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> can you run Heaven and see if you get to 110% power level? As I mentioned in my above posts...my top card didn't go past 92%. I am going to try Firestrike.
> I am using Samsung 28'' 4k monitor. There are better alternatives out right now and some bigger (32'' Acer and BenQ) for < 1k.


3DMark benches should be a lot more demanding on power than Heaven. I haven't ran them in a while since I haven't had a new card since Nov 2013, but that's the way I remember it.


----------



## Jeffwx7

I would have ordered one from Nvidia, but I only have 32 GB RAM


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> I would think if they were going to have them today, Rob would of been able to answer. I think that bolded from Nvidia themselves is telling. I hope I am wrong and that those of you that did not go direct can get them soon, but it seems 'odd' based on the Nvidia comment.


That's what I'm thinking as well. Everything I have read so far makes it seem like it will be a little while before anyone but Nvidia has them available.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Got my 2 cards hooked up. Brought my 4k monitor back out. First run on stock everything:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 4k 2x AA
> 
> 
> 
> 4k 8X AA
> 
> 
> 
> And so I guess we can't mess with voltage? Greyed out for me in Afterburner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heaven seems to have all of my information wrong...I am running my 4930k at 4.4ghz, and it shows the Titan X as having only 4GB VRAM lol


Unigene probably can't sys spec the X yet. So,SLI T-reX with stock clocks is at 53 FPS @ 4K...









Try again and just max the power slider. likely power throttling at 4K (they all do without increasing the power limit)

and - swolern's advice.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Can you use Titan X with 32-Bit OS?


----------



## dboythagr8

Ok

Ran Fire Strike Extreme. Still stock clocks. Power slider at 110%

Score of 13,223

Afterburner says GPU1 Max Power was 99%, GPU2 Max Power 94%

Hmmm.


----------



## DNMock

OK! Shipping confirmation just popped up.

Got ordered or already have: Fujipoly Thermal pads, Gelid Extreme Paste, EK Water Blocks and parallel terminal. Backplates I'm gonna wait on for a few days and see what colors become available (would prefer the white or possibly blue, but if black is all that's available next week black it is).

Now just to make myself a nice SLI Bridge since the ribbons are butt ugly and 40 bucks for a gaudy one doesn't sound all that appealing and I should be good to go.

Anything else I'm forgetting?


----------



## Hawk777th

Well mine shipped from Nvidia about 2 hours after I ordered it today! Will be here tommorrow! Look out 1080P lol.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> i want a TITAN but i have a 27 inc 1440p 60ghz monitor and 780ti classy
> i want to go for 4 k what monitors should i look at?
> what monitors are you guys useing?


Asus PB 287Q 4k monitor for me.

The 32" BenQ BL3201PT looks really appealing though, 32" 4k IPS monitor for < $1000 is pretty impressive


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Asus PB 287Q 4k monitor for me.
> 
> The 32" BenQ BL3201PT looks really appealing though, 32" 4k IPS monitor for < $1000 is pretty impressive


That monitor was $774 on NCIX when I was looking yesterday, but it appears to be back to $999.


----------



## Ruby Rabbit

I had a 4k monitor and took it back because of all the scaling issues. Plus my GTX690 could not drive it well enough in gaming.

I ended up purchasing the Dell U3415w. WOW!!! 34" 3440x1440 rez and size is fantastic. The width just covers your periphery, so it is so, so,so immersive and just a joy to play games and watch movies on. Not to mention the 4 to 5 windows you can have open at once.

I have just ordered the Titan Z to replace my 690. The 690 is still ok as the hit is only about 40% more than 2560x1440. But the stuttering is a shame and now the titan Z has 3072 cuda cores the same cuda count as the 690 in a single card. I just have to have it! I am looking forward to a single card and more glorious ultra setting days ahead.

Seriously consider the 34" ultra wide. It is OMG amazing!!! Then when that make a 4K ultra wide and Nvidia release the Titan bazoka, it should be able to drive it.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ruby Rabbit*
> 
> I had a 4k monitor and took it back because of all the scaling issues. Plus my GTX690 could not drive it well enough in gaming.
> 
> I ended up purchasing the Dell U3415w. WOW!!! 34" 3440x1440 rez and size is fantastic. The width just covers your periphery, so it is so, so,so immersive and just a joy to play games and watch movies on. Not to mention the 4 to 5 windows you can have open at once.
> 
> I have just ordered the Titan Z to replace my 690. The 690 is still ok as the hit is only about 40% more than 2560x1440. But the stuttering is a shame and now the titan Z has 3072 cuda cores the same cuda count as the 690 in a single card. I just have to have it! I am looking forward to a single card and more glorious ultra setting days ahead.
> 
> Seriously consider the 34" ultra wide. It is OMG amazing!!! Then when that make a 4K ultra wide and Nvidia release the Titan bazoka, it should be able to drive it.


In hind sight I kind of wish I had gone with a WHD 120/144 hz monitor instead of the 4k one, but it's pretty nice so I won't complain.

Waiting on a 4k 120hz IPS monitor to show up for <$1,000 before I upgrade. I have a feeling it's gonna be a while though.

Gonna pretend one will magically show up in Q4 before Christmas and some custom PCB Titan-X will drop with DP 1.3 so I can tri-sli to push it. But then I wake up


----------



## dboythagr8

Ran all 3 FireStrike tests:

Firestrike - 21,000

FireStrike Extreme - 13,223

FireStrike Ultra (4k) - 7,741

Again all stock settings. Power did jump to max of 105% during FireStrike Ultra.

My max temps since installing the cards have been card 1 73c, and card 2 68c.


----------



## cstkl1

Finally alot of traction.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Ran all 3 FireStrike tests:
> 
> Firestrike - 21,000
> 
> FireStrike Extreme - 13,223
> 
> FireStrike Ultra (4k) - 7,741
> 
> Again all stock settings. Power did jump to max of 105% during FireStrike Ultra.
> 
> My max temps since installing the cards have been card 1 73c, and card 2 68c.


very good graphics scores. compare Ultra here


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Ran all 3 FireStrike tests:
> 
> Firestrike - 21,000
> 
> FireStrike Extreme - 13,223
> 
> FireStrike Ultra (4k) - 7,741
> 
> Again all stock settings. Power did jump to max of 105% during FireStrike Ultra.
> 
> My max temps since installing the cards have been card 1 73c, and card 2 68c.


Curious how much VRAM was used for the ultra run. By the way awesome sore's


----------



## s74r1

was Newegg in stock at all today or did it just instantly go from "Coming Soon" to "Out of stock"? it's been sporadically appearing and disappearing from search results too.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487129

I'm hearing now that etailers might not even get any until middle of next week?? I'm stuck with a newegg store credit gift card from the whole 970 fiasco... ugh. thanks nvidia.


----------



## krel

Newegg never had stock listed.


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Curious how much VRAM was used for the ultra run. By the way awesome sore's


Ran it again for you -- hovered around 4GB +/- 15MB


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Yes sir
> 
> 
> 
> Few other notes on my Heaven run. Power didn't go above 92% even though I have it cranked to 110 in Afterburner along with use Max Performance in NVCP.


This is probably the first proof that this card is very much like the Titan Black as far as Voltage is concerned!









Need a custom BIOS to automatically boost to 1.212V (or whatever the max for Maxwell is).

What makes me really happy is that most of the Titan X GPUs have been close to or above 1400Mhz OC'd which is a FANTASTIC OC for a card that has a Boost clock of 1075Mhz.









EDIT: dboythagr, can you please post some pics of the actual cards in your system?


----------



## HyperMatrix

I may be crazy...but I want to hit 1613MHz on the GPU for a straight +50% OC, and an 8330MHz memory clock so it will be at 400GB/s memory bandwidth. Anyone think there's a chance of that happening with a modded bios, given proper cooling? Doesn't seem too far fetched when Anandtech hit 1452MHz GPU and 7800MHz memory with stock air cooler and no modded bios, does it?

Imagine a single card with over 10 TFLOPS.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> This is probably the first proof that this card is very much like the Titan Black as far as Voltage is concerned!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need a custom BIOS to automatically boost to 1.212V (or whatever the max for Maxwell is).
> 
> What makes me really happy is that most of the Titan X GPUs have been close to or above 1400Mhz OC'd which is a FANTASTIC OC for a card that has a Boost clock of 1075Mhz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: dboythagr, can you please post some pics of the actual cards in your system?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> I may be crazy...but I want to hit 1613MHz on the GPU for a straight +50% OC, and an 8330MHz memory clock so it will be at 400GB/s memory bandwidth. Anyone think there's a chance of that happening with a modded bios, given proper cooling? Doesn't seem too far fetched when Anandtech hit 1452MHz GPU and 7800MHz memory with stock air cooler and no modded bios, does it?
> 
> Imagine a single card with over 10 TFLOPS.


You have to keep in mind Titan X @ stock runs ~ 1150-1250 depending on the card and how fast you ramp up the fan. Room Temps also help. 1400MHz OC is about + 225MHz which is a bit less then 20%.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> You have to keep in mind Titan X @ stock runs ~ 1150-1250 depending on the card and how fast you ramp up the fan. Room Temps also help. 1400MHz OC is about + 225MHz which is a bit less then 20%.


Hmm...you're right. Anandtech review showed max boost clock under stock settings hit as high as 1215MHz. So a 1613MHz GPU clock would be a 33% OC. I will still take it, even if it's not as big of a percentage boost as my original Titans got. =D


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> This is probably the first proof that this card is very much like the Titan Black as far as Voltage is concerned!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need a custom BIOS to automatically boost to 1.212V (or whatever the max for Maxwell is).
> 
> What makes me really happy is that most of the Titan X GPUs have been close to or above 1400Mhz OC'd which is a FANTASTIC OC for a card that has a Boost clock of 1075Mhz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: dboythagr, can you please post some pics of the actual cards in your system?


Here are some pics I took earlier:


----------



## Hawk777th

Awesome man can't wait till tomorrow to get mine!


----------



## Hanshin

Very nice setup!









Ordered mine at Amazon US. 1099$, shipping and import fees included.
Can't wait to start my next project with it!


----------



## cstkl1

Bday on monday. Perfect timing.Hoping distro doesnt ffk. Hk to my shipping is just a day. Btw noticed a lot of ppl booking this cards in MY.

Ffk =


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



In cantonese, it means 'fong fei kei'. which means those who betrayed or broke a promise/deal made with another party.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Here are some pics I took earlier:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice!









+REP!


----------



## Sheyster

*Cards are back in stock at nVidia store:*

http://www.geforce.com/geforce-gtx-titan-x/buy-gpu

I just ordered 1 card. I'll add another one in a few months.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +REP!


Lol need to rep u 100 times when we see ure surround setup.


----------



## WaXmAn

Darn tax on NV website


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaXmAn*
> 
> Darn tax on NV website


I know, I got hit with a nice 8% Cali tax.







I just got standard shipping to minimize cost. Even if I waited for Newegg or Amazon to have stock, I'd still get hit with said tax from both, so I just went ahead and pulled the trigger.


----------



## HyperMatrix

I hate me. I got weak. Ordered 3rd card and blocks. -_-


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> I hate me. I got weak. Ordered 3rd card and blocks. -_-


Epic!


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Epic!


At nearly $1700 CAD per card with block/shipping/taxes...yeah...hence why I hate me. Lol. I just pray to God that they OC properly.


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> At nearly $1700 CAD per card with block/shipping/taxes...yeah...hence why I hate me. Lol. I just pray to God that they OC properly.


Haha ya that is always the catch. I had 3 original Titans and 2nd card was a dud and screwed up my SLI OC haha always made me rage. But when I looked at the performance of 3x Titans back in the day I didnt feel so bad LOL.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Haha ya that is always the catch. I had 3 original Titans and 2nd card was a dud and screwed up my SLI OC haha always made me rage. But when I looked at the performance of 3x Titans back in the day I didnt feel so bad LOL.


Yeah I have 3 OG Titans I need to dump now. I would love to know the Titan X will last me a little over 2 years as "top card" like them. But I'm really not sure. That's the only buyer's fear/buyer's remorse I'm dealing with.


----------



## BigMack70

Finally gave in. 4k here I come! Screw this new GPU pricing scheme though. Seriously.









Maybe AMD can bring pricing on GPUs back to sanity in a few months. But I've been waiting to jump to large format 4k now for 3 years. And for the first time, there's a TV worthy of a purchase under $2K and a pair of cards that can drive pretty much anything at near-max settings around 60fps in basically all games not made by Ubisoft.

I got into a panic trying to order from Nvidia's site though since they just came back in stock as I was going to bed, forgot to change shipping speed. So it's 3-7 business days to wait...











And I want to point out that no, not everyone who criticizes the pricing scheme of the past 4 years is unable to afford Titans. I just think price doubling is ******ed.

*inb4*
lulz y u game on a TV every1 knoez u can only game on 400 Hz G-spot light boost 1337 gaming monitorz with 0.01ns of input lag
y u criticize Nvidia's pricing while u buy their cards u dirty hypocrite


----------



## G woodlogger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> At nearly $1700 CAD per card with block/shipping/taxes...yeah...hence why I hate me. Lol. I just pray to God that they OC properly.


You can prey AMD force their hand later, I don't think they will be good initially.


----------



## BigMack70

Also what's up with Nvidia direct being the only seller for a few weeks? I hope they don't continue that pattern in the future... kind of obnoxious unless they are just going to go 100% the Apple route and sell all their own hardware themselves.


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Also what's up with Nvidia direct being the only seller for a few weeks? I hope they don't continue that pattern in the future... kind of obnoxious unless they are just going to go 100% the Apple route and sell all their own hardware themselves.


Sucks if they are locking out the other people. I was glad to get a Nvidia card though since my 3DFX Voodoo 3 2000 I have always had third party cards so feels pretty bling to have a real Nvidia board for some reason haha.









Reviewers always had them then everyone bought third party for so long.


----------



## rush2049

Here are my first two runs of 3Dmark:


And here are the graphs while running those two tests....

It says I am voltage limited. The increased power target fixed a few small hiccups....


----------



## jerubedo

Hello, everyone. First post here, thought I've been reading these forums for a long time and appreciate everything that's helped me. So my Titan X is ordered and due here tomorrow. I'm replacing a pair of 780 ti's. I'm excited, but also a little worried. On both Guru3d and tomshardware (and anandtech as well), the reviews document (using thermal imaging) that the GDDR5 Memory on the PCB gets up to a whopping 90 to 100+ Degrees Celcius. No one has really mentioned this as a concern (probably because the rest of the card has decent temps and core temps stay in the low 80s). Should this be something to worry about or can the memory actually handle those temperatures for a sustained amount of time?

Any thoughts or advice would be greatly appreciated! Thank you in advance!


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jerubedo*
> 
> Hello, everyone. First post here, thought I've been reading these forums for a long time and appreciate everything that's helped me. So my Titan X is ordered and due here tomorrow. I'm replacing a pair of 780 ti's. I'm excited, but also a little worried. On both Guru3d and tomshardware (and anandtech as well), the reviews document (using thermal imaging) that the GDDR5 Memory on the PCB gets up to a whopping 90 to 100+ Degrees Celcius. No one has really mentioned this as a concern (probably because the rest of the card has decent temps and core temps stay in the low 80s). Should this be something to worry about or can the memory actually handle those temperatures for a sustained amount of time?
> 
> Any thoughts or advice would be greatly appreciated! Thank you in advance!


Welcome to OCN!

Yes I read that aswell. It may shorten the life of the ICs but it shouldn't kill them. Depending on what model they are etc they may be able to take even more heat than that. Without knowing model and getting specs its very hard to know. I don't think Nvidia would have made the card with hardware that can't take the heat. That being said you can always run a side panel fan etc to cool them down a bit.

Card has a 3 year warranty so you should be good regardless if something gives up due to heat.


----------



## jerubedo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Welcome to OCN!
> 
> Yes I read that aswell. It may shorten the life of the ICs but it shouldn't kill them. Depending on what model they are etc they may be able to take even more heat than that. Without knowing model and getting specs its very hard to know. I don't think Nvidia would have made the card with hardware that can't take the heat. That being said you can always run a side panel fan etc to cool them down a bit.
> 
> Card has a 3 year warranty so you should be good regardless if something gives up due to heat.


Thank you very much for the reassurance! I do have a side panel with twin 200mm fans (the Azza Hurrican, a bit dated but still good I think) so hopefully that does help!


----------



## rush2049

Here's another quick one: added +200 on the core as my first step.



The power usage gets to 108-109% now.
I get power limited in the first test getting to 1380Mhz
I don't hit the power limit in the second test and get to 1390Mhz.

When it says I am not getting thermal or power limited it says I am getting voltage limited, BS.....


----------



## Hawk777th

Still 1390Mhz on Air is pretty nice.


----------



## LilAznCutie69x0

Man, my order confirmation email was super delayed and I didn't get it until about ~9PM EST on the 18th. My order was placed around 2AM EST Wednesday. I hope it gets shipped out today (the 19th).









Being in Canada, the card alone comes out to around $1500. I hope I get it this week...doubtful


----------



## robbo2

$1500 here. Won't be buying one of these! so much money for such a poorly built card. Single mosfet + weak R22 inductor.


----------



## xorbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LilAznCutie69x0*
> 
> Man, my order confirmation email was super delayed and I didn't get it until about ~9PM EST on the 18th. My order was placed around 2AM EST Wednesday. I hope it gets shipped out today (the 19th).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being in Canada, the card alone comes out to around $1500. I hope I get it this week...doubtful


Since you ordered by noon on Weds, it should go out on Thursday. I think that is what I readsomewhere. Check for a tracking # Thursday evening.


----------



## jcde7ago

Some FireStrike/Valley benchmarks between 2x 8GB 290Xs and 2x 12GB Titan Xs:

2x 8GB Sapphire Vapor-X 290Xs in CF @ 1100 core/1400 mem
i7 5960X @ 3.9 Ghz:

3DMark link: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6281751



2x 12GB GTX Titan Xs in SLI @ 1200 core/1750 mem
i7 5960X @ 3.9 Ghz

3DMark link: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6282139



3DMark comparison:



Titan X impressions: they get warm on air, FAST. If you're looking to overclock more than 200mhz (higher than ~1200 core)...you're going to be setting a fairly aggressive fan profile, and it will be loud. I think these cards will do very, very well with watercooling.

I also expect to get higher scores once I can OC my 5960X to ~4.7Ghz...but I can't at the moment without my case + loop, as i'[m using just an H60.

Off to bed...will bench games tomorrow, and aiming for 7680x1440p benchies tomorrow evening/Friday.


----------



## StarDragon

Tossed an east +250 at it right away, default Memory clock.

With aggressive fan mode on with heaven I averaged 1402mhz almost the entire time, dropping to 1380mhz for just a few seconds.
GPU1 92-95% usage, GPU2 averaged 98-99% power usage.
Temp max'd GPU1 @ 67 degrees and GPU2 max'd @ 70 degrees.
Fan speed hit 80% max,

Firestrike bounced a little more between 1362-1380-1402 usually between 1380 and 1402 though.
GPU1 88-93% usage, GPU2 95-99% usage.
Fan and temps were roughly the same.

I might bump back the fan speed aggression to maybe get a bit more temp for less noise. My case is down behind my desk so I don't hear much of it so the noise is minimal for me.
Processor is still factory lol I wanted to try out the titans that I neglected overclocking anything else on the new build yet xD.


----------



## rush2049

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarDragon*
> 
> Tossed an east +250 at it right away, default Memory clock.
> 
> With aggressive fan mode on with heaven I averaged 1402mhz almost the entire time, dropping to 1380mhz for just a few seconds.
> GPU1 92-95% usage, GPU2 averaged 98-99% power usage.
> Temp max'd GPU1 @ 67 degrees and GPU2 max'd @ 70 degrees.
> Fan speed hit 80% max,
> 
> Firestrike bounced a little more between 1362-1380-1402 usually between 1380 and 1402 though.
> GPU1 88-93% usage, GPU2 95-99% usage.
> Fan and temps were roughly the same.
> 
> I might bump back the fan speed aggression to maybe get a bit more temp for less noise. My case is down behind my desk so I don't hear much of it so the noise is minimal for me.
> Processor is still factory lol I wanted to try out the titans that I neglected overclocking anything else on the new build yet xD.


I am seeing the same clocks with only +200 set. Seems like i am hitting the 110% power limit


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> $1500 here. Won't be buying one of these! so much money for such a poorly built card. Single mosfet + weak R22 inductor.


lol? Flextronics have been building them like that for ages. Good luck getting a faster card if Fiji doesn't cut it...

Besides, anyone who's truly serious about pushing the VRM will be volt modding it..


----------



## robbo2

I think you mean replacing. The core is amazing, just the PCB it's on is garbage for such an expensive card.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> I think you mean replacing. The core is amazing, just the PCB it's on is garbage for such an expensive card.


I think you're being pedantic









The reference boards have always been garbage in this regard. Original TITAN was the same


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LilAznCutie69x0*
> 
> Man, my order confirmation email was super delayed and I didn't get it until about ~9PM EST on the 18th. My order was placed around 2AM EST Wednesday. I hope it gets shipped out today (the 19th).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being in Canada, the card alone comes out to around $1500. I hope I get it this week...doubtful


Yeah I'm a little worried about customs/duties. Nvidia already pre-charged GST so technically there should be nothing. But I'd rather not add on more costs. Add $200 per water block, and I'm looking at the most expensive single piece of computer hardware I've ever purchased or imagine purchasing in the future. Although I blame Harper for 20% of the price due to inflation.









Also in terms of shipping, it's a 1-day delivery from Texas to Alberta. So depending on where you are, you could very well have it on Friday. My first 2 arrive tomorrow. And I'm thinking my 3rd will arrive Friday. Now if only those waterblocks could get here. And if only those darn backplates weren't out of stock.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Some FireStrike/Valley benchmarks between 2x 8GB 290Xs and 2x 12GB Titan Xs:


So essentially, it's 47% faster than the 290x based on the graphics scores. That doesn't bode well. Especially since the 390x is rumoured to be 60% faster than the 290x. Let's hope these cards like overclocking when under water.

p.s. I want Oculus Rift. Now.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> So essentially, it's 47% faster than the 290x based on the graphics scores. That doesn't bode well. Especially since the 390x is rumoured to be 60% faster than the 290x. Let's hope these cards like overclocking when under water.
> 
> p.s. I want Oculus Rift. Now.


Maxwell, at least GM204 absolutely sucked at unigine benchmarks, but not FS. I think 390x could well be faster than TITAN X in truth. However I think a vast majority of TITAN X owners already knew this. It either doesn't bother them _or_, they'll buy a couple Fiji cards anyway


----------



## syneic

4x ordered yesterday, will be arriving on march 27.








Evga with standard coolers to start with.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Maxwell, at least GM204 absolutely sucked at unigine benchmarks, but not FS. I think 390x could well be faster than TITAN X in truth. However I think a vast majority of TITAN X owners already knew this. It either doesn't bother them _or_, they'll buy a couple Fiji cards anyway


I'm hoping the high performance of 390x is only due to the built in closed loop cooler. Which would make it a more powerful card if you plan on keeping it stock, but a worse card with less vram if you plan to install a block on it yourself.

Nvidia has made it hard to leave as of late. They're very active in the game development industry. And a lot of goodies are Nvidia only. Many of which were kind of pointless. Until now, where they're using PhysX for things like volumetric smoke, which is huge. Then you have shadowplay. And of course 12gb futureproofing. And many other things I tell myself to feel better about my purchase.


----------



## Nytestryke

I can't wait to get mine, it looks fun so far. I got beaten to EK for blocks though







Hopefully they replenish stock fast.


----------



## Neb9

Are we going to be seeing a custom bios for this?
If so any idea of the voltage cap and max power target?


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neb9*
> 
> Are we going to be seeing a custom bios for this?
> If so any idea of the voltage cap and max power target?


I was actually going to link @skyn3t in my post before I saw his last logon was 2014







hope hes ok.


----------



## lilchronic

@Cyclops posted one in this thread if you want to try it.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/350_50#post_23684660


----------



## dboythagr8

Man...something is going on

First time I ran Firestrike extreme with stock clocks I got a score of *13,223*. I did a minor OC of +75 core and got 12,513. That doesn't make sense. I restarted and did another stock run and got *11,903.*

That is a 1,320 point decrease









SLI doesn't seem to be a consistent 98%+ on both cards either.

I'm also stuck on a potential power issue. I am cranked to 110% and yet it never gets close to that whether I am running FireStrike Ultra or vanilla. Any ideas what could be going on here? My 4930k is at 4.4ghz...


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> I'm hoping the high performance of 390x is only due to the built in closed loop cooler. Which would make it a more powerful card if you plan on keeping it stock, but a worse card with less vram if you plan to install a block on it yourself.
> 
> Nvidia has made it hard to leave as of late. They're very active in the game development industry. And a lot of goodies are Nvidia only. Many of which were kind of pointless. Until now, where they're using PhysX for things like volumetric smoke, which is huge. Then you have shadowplay. And of course 12gb futureproofing. And many other things I tell myself to feel better about my purchase.


Well without sounding like a rabid shill, one does leave a lot behind when going over to the 'Red Team' lol. Faster is faster, though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Man...something is going on
> 
> First time I ran Firestrike extreme with stock clocks I got a score of *13,223*. I did a minor OC of +75 core and got 12,513. That doesn't make sense. I restarted and did another stock run and got *11,903.*
> 
> That is a 1,320 point decrease
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLI doesn't seem to be a consistent 98%+ on both cards either.
> 
> I'm also stuck on a potential power issue. I am cranked to 110% and yet it never gets close to that whether I am running FireStrike Ultra or vanilla. Any ideas what could be going on here? My 4930k is at 4.4ghz...


Sounds like it's throttling?


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Sounds like it's throttling?


But it's not getting to either 83c , nor close to 110% limit?

I just ran FireStrike Extreme again with a *+103* on core and got *12,804*. This is still less than my stock run of *13,223*. So yeah something is going on and I'm not sure what it is


----------



## Silent Scone

That's not that much a drop for an air card, especially a beast of an air card







The score will decrease if you ran the initial run not long after you'd powered up the system. And the more you keep running it the less consistent it's going to get


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> That's not that much a drop for an air card, especially a beast of an air card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The score will decrease if you ran the initial run not long after you'd powered up the system. And the more you keep running it the less consistent it's going to get


Really? I mean...I just can't wrap my head around a +103 small OC doing worse than a stock setting. The power thing is what is really hanging me up here too.


----------



## dboythagr8

I posted a screenshot earlier showing Afterburner and overvoltage being locked down:



Decided to give Precision X a try, so I uninstalled Afterburner and sure enough...it looks like I can adjust over voltage here:



But just because it's enabled doesn't mean we can do anything


----------



## Silent Scone

Turn the machine off and wait a couple of hours and run it up again at the overclock, it will score higher trust me







.

Make sure you're not frame limiting it though obviously lol


----------



## jtw473

Can anyone who ordered from nvidia tell me what shipping company they use and if it requires a signature? Currently out of town and want these asap but dont want them sitting outside for days.


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Turn the machine off and wait a couple of hours and run it up again at the overclock, it will score higher trust me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Make sure you're not frame limiting it though obviously lol


ok i'll give it a try lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtw473*
> 
> Can anyone who ordered from nvidia tell me what shipping company they use and if it requires a signature? Currently out of town and want these asap but dont want them sitting outside for days.


fedex, sig was not required for mine


----------



## Spiriva

Im thinking about replacing 780ti sli (in sign) with a Titan X incl EK watercooling block. I play on a Swift Rog so 1440p.
I guess the reason is both that its really fun with new hardware and also 3gb vram feels abit low, dunno how it will work with "GTA V" that ive been waiting for what feels forever









Titan X sli feels abit overkill, altho i guess that 780ti sli vs Titan X (single card) will be pretty much equal but with the upper hand to the titan due to more vram, and the possibility to run smoother at 1440p with higher grafical settings. And with GTA V i want to be abel to set everything to ultra or w/e the highest setting might be called


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> Im thinking about replacing 780ti sli (in sign) with a Titan X incl EK watercooling block. I play on a Swift Rog so 1440p.
> I guess the reason is both that its really fun with new hardware and also 3gb vram feels abit low, dunno how it will work with "GTA V" that ive been waiting for what feels forever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Titan X sli feels abit overkill, altho i guess that 780ti sli vs Titan X (single card) will be pretty much equal but with the upper hand to the titan due to more vram, and the possibility to run smoother at 1440p with higher grafical settings. And with GTA V i want to be abel to set everything to ultra or w/e the highest setting might be called


Replace it. I have a tb sli n 780ti sli rig. Both equivalent in clocks n both are plugged to a swift. Latest games, frame counter looks the same but the vram makes the latter hitch alot. Seeing that a 1350-1400 clocked titan x is equivalent to a sli [email protected] Sell the ti n get a x. Thats what i am planning to do with third card purchase. Selling off my ti matrix.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> Im thinking about replacing 780ti sli (in sign) with a Titan X incl EK watercooling block. I play on a Swift Rog so 1440p.
> I guess the reason is both that its really fun with new hardware and also 3gb vram feels abit low, dunno how it will work with "GTA V" that ive been waiting for what feels forever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Titan X sli feels abit overkill, altho i guess that 780ti sli vs Titan X (single card) will be pretty much equal but with the upper hand to the titan due to more vram, and the possibility to run smoother at 1440p with higher grafical settings. And with GTA V i want to be abel to set everything to ultra or w/e the highest setting might be called


If I had to choose between an sli config and a single card I'd go with the single. Only of course if performance was about the same.

I'm getting tired of the occasional hiccups I'd get playing a game With my 980s. Ill take the slight performance hit for a smoother experience overall.


----------



## cstkl1

Damn it ek delayed stock for colored backplate.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Maxwell, at least GM204 absolutely sucked at unigine benchmarks, but not FS. I think 390x could well be faster than TITAN X in truth. However I think a vast majority of TITAN X owners already knew this. It either doesn't bother them _or_, they'll buy a couple Fiji cards anyway


well, I wouldn't say gm204 sucked at Unigine. Only valley was bugged.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-4-0-scores/0_20


----------



## CyberPunked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Here are some pics I took earlier:


Smokey??


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyberPunked*
> 
> Smokey??


hi titan bro

you have found my second home


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> well, I wouldn't say gm204 sucked at Unigine. Only valley was bugged.
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-4-0-scores/0_20


Reference 980s below 780Ti Kingpins. Nawh.


----------



## CyberPunked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> hi titan bro
> 
> you have found my second home


I've been temporally banned from GAF so I've been missing on the Titan X fun








Gonna sell my two 980 and buy a EVGA Titan X. Was looking at the benchmarks and with a 1400Mhz OC, it looks like it beats SLI 980s in some cases, and is often only a few fps behind.
Do the titan series cards tend to hold their value well? Because if they do, I'd probably splash out on two.(hate SLI though because of the issues it brings)


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyberPunked*
> 
> I've been temporally banned from GAF so I've been missing on the Titan X fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna sell my two 980 and buy a EVGA Titan X. Was looking at the benchmarks and with a 1400Mhz OC, it looks like it beats SLI 980s in some cases, and is often only a few fps behind.
> Do the titan series cards tend to hold their value well? Because if they do, I'd probably splash out on two.(hate SLI though because of the issues it brings)


In the past they have yes. I've been able to get quite a bit back each time I've sold my Titan. These seem to be the real deal at 4k, which is good news for you. I loaded up BF4 Final Stand, Giants of Kareilia 64p MP map. Everything Ultra including 4xMSAA. Never dipped below 80fps.

I did the TR benchmark, Ultimate setting @ 4K and I got 88 fps. For kicks I did Ultimate + 4x SSAA (lol) and I still came in at a playable 44fps.

I definitely miss GSYNC from my ROG Swift though. But the sharpness and smooth gameplay that 4k brings with these cards is amazing.


----------



## Dayaks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> I posted a screenshot earlier showing Afterburner and overvoltage being locked down:
> 
> 
> 
> Decided to give Precision X a try, so I uninstalled Afterburner and sure enough...it looks like I can adjust over voltage here:
> 
> 
> 
> But just because it's enabled doesn't mean we can do anything


It seems to actually work somewhat if the card is cool. 1.15V to 1.25V with +112mV. Throttles easy... Kinda pointless unless you put the card underwater.

What I am really curious about is the 1.15V. Is that correct? If so these cards have a ton of headroom to go voltage wise I would think. I used to run my ref 980 at 1.3V. Maybe improve that 35% delta between the two







.


----------



## Silent Scone

lol? Reference board 980s were limited to 1.25v. Are you sure it wasn't one with a modified power phase?


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Replace it. I have a tb sli n 780ti sli rig. Both equivalent in clocks n both are plugged to a swift. Latest games, frame counter looks the same but the vram makes the latter hitch alot. Seeing that a 1350-1400 clocked titan x is equivalent to a sli [email protected] Sell the ti n get a x. Thats what i am planning to do with third card purchase. Selling off my ti matrix.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> If I had to choose between an sli config and a single card I'd go with the single. Only of course if performance was about the same.
> 
> I'm getting tired of the occasional hiccups I'd get playing a game With my 980s. Ill take the slight performance hit for a smoother experience overall.


Thanks guys for helping me with my decision. I just placed an order for a "EVGA GeForce GTX TITAN X SC" with a "EK-FC Titan X-Nickel (Original CSQ)" to go along with it.
Apperently the first shippings if the Titan X will reach Sweden around the 25th-27th of March, So I have awhile to wait for my beast to arrive.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Maxwell, at least GM204 absolutely sucked at unigine benchmarks, but not FS. I think 390x could well be faster than TITAN X in truth. However I think a vast majority of TITAN X owners already knew this. It either doesn't bother them _or_, they'll buy a couple Fiji cards anyway


That's actually one of the reasons why I only ordered 1 T-X card now.


----------



## Ass Dan

Nvidia being the only supplier for "weeks" is seriously pissing me off. Has anybody placed multiple orders on Nvidia's site and had them go through? If I'm able to place two orders for two, and have them actually honored, I'm thinking about canceling my Amazon order.


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Maxwell, at least GM204 absolutely sucked at unigine benchmarks, but not FS. I think 390x could well be faster than TITAN X in truth. However I think a vast majority of TITAN X owners already knew this. It either doesn't bother them _or_, they'll buy a couple Fiji cards anyway


I for one know this is a possibility. I'm too invested into the Nvidia ecosystem though.


----------



## Swolern

STILL NO EVGA CARDS AVAILABLE????
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> So essentially, it's 47% faster than the 290x based on the graphics scores. That doesn't bode well. Especially since the 390x is rumoured to be 60% faster than the 290x. Let's hope these cards like overclocking when under water.
> 
> p.s. I want Oculus Rift. Now.


Oculus got delayed till next year bro. Freaking sucks!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syneic*
> 
> 4x ordered yesterday, will be arriving on march 27.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evga with standard coolers to start with.


*WHERE???*


----------



## Silent Scone

This launch hasn't been well timed for resellers at-all. From the outside it looks like Nvidia are taking their partners for a little ride, but this shouldn't surprise anyone.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> *WHERE???*


You gotta order directly from nvidia.com. They're still in stock as of 9 AM EST.

My guess is you just need to place two orders as two separate accounts to get 4. It does indeed look like Nvidia is giving the middle finger to their board partners. I don't think EVGA has had any cards in stock in the USA.


----------



## dboythagr8

FYI there is a 3 year warranty on these cards from Nvidia. Non-transferable warranty for resale though


----------



## szeged




----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Reference 980s below 780Ti Kingpins. Nawh.


well, don't knock the 780Ti KP... it's a beastly card.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> You gotta order directly from nvidia.com. They're still in stock as of 9 AM EST.
> 
> My guess is you just need to place two orders as two separate accounts to get 4. It does indeed look like Nvidia is giving the middle finger to their board partners.


He stated he got EVGA cards. Im going EVGA only as i have found they have the best RMA process, and im going to be pumping as much voltage as i can though this card.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> im still on edge about ordering directly from nvidia.
> 
> I just know that murphys law will kick in and ill have to rma the cards and get stuffed by a garbage customer service rep.


nah - just make sure Murphy is in da house before 30 days. (30d refund is a good hook)


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> He stated he got EVGA cards. Im going EVGA only as i have found they have the best RMA process, and im going to be pumping as much voltage as i can though this card.


He's not in the US (at least if his stated location settings are accurate). There has not been any availability yet of EVGA cards in the US, at least at etail.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nah - just make sure Murphy is in da house before 30 days. (30d refund is a good hook)


lol


----------



## Swolern

Agreed $280 in taxes blows!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> STILL NO EVGA CARDS AVAILABLE????
> Oculus got delayed till next year bro. Freaking sucks!!
> *WHERE???*


EVGA has a 1 card per household limit on the base model ... that they don't even have up for sale yet.


----------



## Dayaks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol? Reference board 980s were limited to 1.25v. Are you sure it wasn't one with a modified power phase?


I thought you could BIOs mod it slightly higher? It's been a long time, maybe AB was rounding up but I thought you could get a 980 to the 1.275-1.3 range.

Anywho - as long as the VRMs hold up looks like the Titan X has some play room if Precision X is correct with the stock running around 1.15V.


----------



## Spiriva

The Evga Titan X SC in Sweden cost $1.360 (the 25% tax rly sucks) I called the store just now and they said that they expect the delivery on the 25th. Wonder how fast I can get my hands on the waterblock, shipping directly from EK.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> also $280 in taxes is holding me back, do i want another day and hope newegg gets them in on friday and save myself some money, or do i buy now and tell newegg to screw off.
> decisions decision.
> if it was just one card id eat the tax like i did with the 5960x but 4 is killin me.


yeah, tax suks. Won't be long until all IN retailers will have to charge tax in the US.









you're gonna need that $280 for a second PSU .


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtw473*
> 
> Can anyone who ordered from nvidia tell me what shipping company they use and if it requires a signature? Currently out of town and want these asap but dont want them sitting outside for days.


You can ask FedEx to hold them at the nearest FedEx store or hub for you. You'll have to show picture ID to get them.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah, tax suks. Won't be long until all IN retailers will have to charge tax in the US.


yeah


----------



## CyberPunked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> In the past they have yes. I've been able to get quite a bit back each time I've sold my Titan. These seem to be the real deal at 4k, which is good news for you. I loaded up BF4 Final Stand, Giants of Kareilia 64p MP map. Everything Ultra including 4xMSAA. Never dipped below 80fps.
> 
> I did the TR benchmark, Ultimate setting @ 4K and I got 88 fps. For kicks I did Ultimate + 4x SSAA (lol) and I still came in at a playable 44fps.
> 
> I definitely miss GSYNC from my ROG Swift though. But the sharpness and smooth gameplay that 4k brings with these cards is amazing.


Damn, can't wait then! What stable OC have you managed to get?
I can't wait for 12Gb of VRAM. It's the main issue I have at the moment with my 980s.
Also I notice you got a 4K monitor? Which one did you get?


----------



## szeged

1618mhz titan x.


----------



## codybby

Ugh, I wish a rep from evga or anywhere would shed some light on this.


----------



## szeged

@EVGA-JacobF might be able to answer questions if he ever pops out of his hiding hole


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I think you're being pedantic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reference boards have always been garbage in this regard. Original TITAN was the same


That's what everyone said, but the OG Titan VRMs were actually very resilient (if cooled properly). Some people went as high as 1.5v, I went up to 1.45v myself for more that a year with no issues.

How locked down were the 980s? What's the highest voltage you guys were able to get out of them?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> @EVGA-JacobF might be able to answer questions if he ever pops out of his hiding hole


between this and the 980 Kp, it's whack-a-mole.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> That's what everyone said, but the OG Titan VRMs were actually very resilient (if cooled properly). Some people went as high as 1.5v, I went up to 1.45v myself for more that a year with no issues.
> 
> How locked down were the 980s? What's the highest voltage you guys were able to get out of them?


over 1.5V on the strix.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> between this and the 980 Kp, it's whack-a-mole.


i dont blame him for hiding on ocn but i know hes out and about, i just want to get some info on when to expect stock at newegg


----------



## hatlesschimp

just ordered a single ASUS Titan X from a store in Australia. ETA 27th of march. I won't be home till the 30th anyways. muhaha


----------



## carlhil2

He is somewhere in a coma...?


----------



## Rhuarc86

Can someone clarify this statement for me it's from the EK shop for the Titan waterblocks: "-Additionaly the EK-FC Titan X has been engineered to perfectly align with EK-FC980 GTX and older EK-FC780 GTX Ti, thus allowing for trouble-free swap out and upgrade without any changes to the cooling loop"


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> over 1.5V on the strix.


Nice!!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhuarc86*
> 
> Can someone clarify this statement for me it's from the EK shop for the Titan waterblocks: "-Additionaly the EK-FC Titan X has been engineered to perfectly align with EK-FC980 GTX and older EK-FC780 GTX Ti, thus allowing for trouble-free swap out and upgrade without any changes to the cooling loop"


the placement of the ports where you screw in fittings is exactly the same as the 980 waterblocks in your case, so if you have hard acrylic tubing then you wont have to adjust it at all to fit into the new blocks, just pull the old card/block out and put in the new ones.

Thats what i think at least lol.


----------



## Rhuarc86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> the placement of the ports where you screw in fittings is exactly the same as the 980 waterblocks in your case, so if you have hard acrylic tubing then you wont have to adjust it at all to fit into the new blocks, just pull the old card/block out and put in the new ones.
> 
> Thats what i think at least lol.


That's what I thought, just wanted to verify that it wasn't indicating Titan X having compatibility with GTX 980 blocks. Sorry, crazy tired today...

EDIT: Just got this email:

DearRhaurc86,
Your order # XXXXXX has been
Processing.

You can check the status of your order by logging into your account.

Dear customer

Thank you for your order.
Sadly I must inform you that a product you ordered is out of stock:

- EK-FC Titan X - Acetal

Product will be available approximately on March 24th 2015 .
I sincerely apologize for the inconvenience and thank you for understanding.

Best regards,
Miha
If you have any questions, please feel free to contact us at [email protected] .

Thank you again,
Ekwaterblocks


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyberPunked*
> 
> Damn, can't wait then! What stable OC have you managed to get?
> I can't wait for 12Gb of VRAM. It's the main issue I have at the moment with my 980s.
> Also I notice you got a 4K monitor? Which one did you get?


Haven't dabbled too far into OC yet. Furthest I've gone is +117 on the core. No memory OC. I've had the Samsung U28D590D since its release.

Looking at maybe getting the BenQ 32'' or Acer 32'' 4k monitor in the future.


----------



## Rhuarc86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Haven't dabbled too far into OC yet. Furthest I've gone is +117 on the core. No memory OC. I've had the Samsung U28D590D since its release.
> 
> Looking at maybe getting the BenQ 32'' or Acer 32'' 4k monitor in the future.


Can't recommend the Philips 40" bdm4065uc enough. Great and huge 4k display, imo.


----------



## wholeeo

I'm about to break down and just order it straight from Nvidia.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I'm about to break down and just order it straight from Nvidia.


lol


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> me too, i think the $280 in taxes is worth my sanity of spamming f5 for days.


I know that the second I order the two I got in queue from Amazon will ship.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I know that the second I order the two I got in queue from Amazon will ship.


lol


----------



## BigMack70

This might have been posted before in this thread but even if so, it's relevant to post again, I think. I regretted not reading the whole of Anandtech's review when I missed this the first time:
Quote:


> Finally, for launch availability this will be a hard launch with a slight twist. Rather than starting with retail and etail partners such as Newegg, NVIDIA is going to kick things off by selling cards directly, while partners will start to sell cards in a few weeks.


----------



## Silent Scone

Just noticed OCUK have moved their ETA back from the 26th to the 2nd April.


----------



## szeged




----------



## codybby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> This might have been posted before in this thread but even if so, it's relevant to post again, I think. I regretted not reading the whole of Anandtech's review when I missed this the first time:










That's a bummer


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Finally gave in. 4k here I come! Screw this new GPU pricing scheme though. Seriously.


But ... you can't! You basically led the pitch fork charge against this pricing scheme!

Seriously though, congrats. If you got the cash, buy the best. As much as I hate the pricing, the best possible Maxwell card is out now and it's tempting. Wouldn't have to worry about what's coming down the road as it won't be better than Titan X.


----------



## Versa

It will be funny if retailers start getting stock as 390x gets offically relased. Assuming Nvidia is doing the hard launch for a few weeks themselves


----------



## szeged

lol


----------



## Difunto

got out of work early today! and got them at 10:01am. i really like the black box


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> But ... you can't! You basically led the pitch fork charge against this pricing scheme!
> 
> Seriously though, congrats. If you got the cash, buy the best. As much as I hate the pricing, the best possible Maxwell card is out now and it's tempting. Wouldn't have to worry about what's coming down the road as it won't be better than Titan X.


The new pricing scheme is effing ******ed and I will continue to complain about it until it changes or inflation gets us to the point where ~$1k is equal to ~$600 2006 dollars. My complaints have _never_ been about me not being able to afford the cards.

If I had more patience, I'd wait on the 390X, which is likely to be slightly better and cheaper for 4k. But I don't have patience when I've been salivating over jumping to 4k for so long


----------



## Bosstoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> can you run Heaven and see if you get to 110% power level? As I mentioned in my above posts...my top card didn't go past 92%. I am going to try Firestrike.
> I am using Samsung 28'' 4k monitor. There are better alternatives out right now and some bigger (32'' Acer and BenQ) for < 1k.


I'm using the same monitor. It has a lot of input lag though. Does that bother you as much as it bothers me?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> bit the bullet and ordered 4 from nvidia directly.


MUG.

lol...really peeved I'm going to have to wait till next month. I'd be interested to see what partners have to say about this idea...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> ordered 4 from nvidia, should arrive tomorrow.
> 
> I really hope i dont regret not waiting for evga cards but i dont think ill be able to not go outside for a second day in a row.
> 
> I spent all day spamming f5 yesterday and wanted to go mess with my car so bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> time to sell stuff on the marketplace to make up the tax cost lol.











$280 is cheap for sanity. On to the next thing is my MO.

Can always make more $, but not time.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> $280 is cheap for sanity.


Yup. I basically got no work done yesterday because I was trying to avoid sales tax by watching the newegg page refresh every minute from about 7 AM until 10PM hoping to snag a pair from newegg. Eventually realized I was being a moron and just bit the bullet on ~$125 of sales tax.


----------



## szeged

i had my check4change going off on 6 different newegg and amazon tabs at 10 second intervals all day yesterday rofl.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i had my check4change going off on 6 different newegg and amazon tabs at 10 second intervals all day yesterday rofl.


Same but 60 second intervals... what a waste of a day









It kept driving me crazy because I was watching the total # of results returned in a newegg search for "titan x", in hopes that more cards would get listed, and they kept listing/unlisting the EVGA Titan X on that list, resulting in "ch-ch-ch-CHANGESSSSSSSSS" every 30 minutes just to tell me that the search results had gone 1-->2 or 2-->1


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Same but 60 second intervals... what a waste of a day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It kept driving me crazy because I was watching the total # of results returned in a newegg search for "titan x", in hopes that more cards would get listed, and they kept listing/unlisting the EVGA Titan X on that list, resulting in "ch-ch-ch-CHANGESSSSSSSSS" every 30 minutes just to tell me that the search results had gone 1-->2 or 2-->1


exactly. i couldnt watch movies in peace because every 10 minutes or so CH CH CH CHANGESSSSSSSS results 1-2 is now 1-1.....


----------



## snow cakes

lol, you guys are insane


----------



## DNMock

Next question is how much should I sell my 290X cards for seeing as how I cleaned my closet and trashed the stock air coolers and boxes, I'd imagine not too much.


----------



## krel

I'm using a watcher called "Distill Web Monitor". Text message on change is nice.

I'm still holding out for Newegg. Just ordered three blocks from EK, so I'll be waiting a little for those anyway. Like I tell my kids, you have to learn to be patient (normally I don't have to apply this to MYSELF of course.







)


----------



## rbrenner87

Been trying to order one from Nvidia all morning. No matter what payment type I use the following error constantly pops up

"Payment authorization failed, please try again or use another payment method."

Never thought it would be so difficult to give a company $1,100 lol. Anyone else had issues like this?


----------



## stryker7314

Also bit the bullet on tax this morning, should get it by tomorrow 10AM. I'm convinced they are seriously not going to allow other shops to sell them for a few weeks.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rbrenner87*
> 
> Been trying to order one from Nvidia all morning. No matter what payment type I use the following error constantly pops up
> 
> "Payment authorization failed, please try again or use another payment method."
> 
> Never thought it would be so difficult to give a company $1,100 lol. Anyone else had issues like this?


I did. Couldn't get the payment to go through on Chrome. Had to switch to Firefox. Also, if it tries to correct your billing address by changing to the more specific zip code, don't let it - that also broke the billing for me.


----------



## szeged

lol yeah


----------



## Rhuarc86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Next question is how much should I sell my 290X cards for seeing as how I cleaned my closet and trashed the stock air coolers and boxes, I'd imagine not too much.


I only got ~$300/ea for mine with waterblocks....


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhuarc86*
> 
> I only got ~$300/ea for mine with waterblocks....


Woah that's crazy... I got $290 (admittedly, on ebay) for my superclocked 780 (non-ti) with just the EVGA ACX cooler and backplate.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i had that error from nvidia once, but then entered the info one more time and it was fine, i also let it switch my zip code to have the extra 4 digits on the end because thats what amazon likes to do for me so i said screw it, got both order emails shortly after that it went through.


I'm still waiting for my order email. They have my money but I have no email from them


----------



## Rhuarc86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Woah that's crazy... I got $290 (admittedly, on ebay) for my superclocked 780 (non-ti) with just the EVGA ACX cooler and backplate.


That was after trying to sell them for 2'ish weeks. I finally caved, knowing the Titans were coming soon.

Edit: Mine were on eBay as well, not enough rep to sell on the Marketplace yet.


----------



## 2002whitegt

Well, I caved and bought from Nvidia, yesterday sucked waiting on Newegg all day, setting up alarms and such. I'll pay the 84 bucks to not do that again, lol


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhuarc86*
> 
> That was after trying to sell them for 2'ish weeks. I finally caved, knowing the Titans were coming soon.
> 
> Edit: Mine were on eBay as well, not enough rep to sell on the Marketplace yet.


I just use eBay because it's faster. Listed at $290, sold within an hour. Even if I sold here at the price I'd get after ebay's cut ($260), I doubt I could have sold anywhere near that fast.

Your situation - with water blocks - would have probably lent itself better to selling in the marketplace, though.


----------



## DADDYDC650

I almost bought a Titan X from Nvidia but tax comes out to almost $100. No TY! I can wait for TigerDirect to have some in stock and I can read up on the 390x rumors while I wait. There's no game out right now that will really push my 980 so I'm not hurting.


----------



## Rhuarc86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> I just use eBay because it's faster. Listed at $290, sold within an hour. Even if I sold here at the price I'd get after ebay's cut ($260), I doubt I could have sold anywhere near that fast.
> 
> Your situation - with water blocks - would have probably lent itself better to selling in the marketplace, though.


Most likely. I have decided to not be a stalking recluse and actually try to be active on OCN; member since Sept 2012, with not much to show for it. I'm changing my ways!


----------



## habu58

Deliveries are on the way!


----------



## Versa

You get some good offers if you price it right in the marketplace. That's my plan for my 780 when the titan is sellable on Amazon/Egg


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *habu58*
> 
> Fedex brought me presents this morning!


my goodness


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syneic*
> 
> 4x ordered yesterday, will be arriving on march 27.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evga with standard coolers to start with.


Ordered from EVGA?


----------



## snow cakes

you can say I'm out of the loop on this one, but is this a single card dual gpu? Or is it just a single gpu.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes*
> 
> you can say I'm out of the loop on this one, but is this a single card dual gpu? Or is it just a single gpu.


single card single gpu.


----------



## thebski

Having one from Nvidia would be neat. That box is awesome, and who in their right mind wouldn't pay $1000 for that nifty little sticker they include?

However, non-transferable warranty is a deal breaker for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes*
> 
> you can say I'm out of the loop on this one, but is this a single card dual gpu? Or is it just a single gpu.


One single big ole GPU.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rbrenner87*
> 
> Been trying to order one from Nvidia all morning. No matter what payment type I use the following error constantly pops up
> 
> "Payment authorization failed, please try again or use another payment method."
> 
> Never thought it would be so difficult to give a company $1,100 lol. Anyone else had issues like this?


Yep, same problem here. I think I've resolved it, but can't see for sure until stock comes back in (don't wanna pull the trigger until it's there.)

If it's fixed, it's just our dollar crashing and burning and $1520 wasn't enough, otherwise I'm still int he same boat.









Google will show a lot of results with similar issues with DR.


----------



## EXVAS3221

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I gotta get me some backplates.


WHAT!!! that is crazy...


----------



## szeged

newegg updated the titan x release date to the 24th.


----------



## Swolern

Looks like a 5 day wait for me. At least i can give my F5 a rest.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> newegg updated the titan x release date to the 24th.


Nevermind, going back and forth. What's another week.


----------



## szeged




----------



## 2002whitegt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> cant cancel orders from nvidia so looks like i dont have to worry about newegg anymore lol.


I just hope that Nvidia sends me the card before the 25th now.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> newegg is the only place left that doesnt charge taxes here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as soon as they do then im gonna have to start ordering from small time businesses and hope they arent scammers lol.


The only places I can order from with no tax anymore being in Cali are TigerDirect, Provantage and BH. None of those get anything new right away though.


----------



## Falknir

I just got my two cards at work, was not expecting them to arrive this early.









Now they are sitting on my desk taunting me while I wait to take them home.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EXVAS3221*
> 
> WHAT!!! that is crazy...


lol - why folks react like that ... "whoa, the back of the pcb is getting hot... better cover it so it really gets hot".







.

back plates, at best, act as a heat sink not a cooler. Rigidity yes, cooler running at peak, not really. Aquacomputer was on the right track.


----------



## Holynacho

Thank you FedEx!


----------



## krel

Preordered from Newegg. I'll take the no tax & EVGA support, at the price of a week's wait, I can definitely live with that.


----------



## Spiriva

Gaah... The "long" wait till i get the card next week is gonna be hard. EK however shipped my waterblock today from the factory in Ljubljana, Slovenia. Shouldnt take to long to get it to Sweden.

For any Swede who wonder, Inet.se said they would have the card on the 25th (Evga Titan X SC).
Cant wait to get this card in to my loop, and hopefully Rockstar release GTA V in April as said


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> I'm still waiting for my order email. They have my money but I have no email from them


I ordered mine at 9 PM PST last night, and just got the order email 45 minutes ago. Guess it takes a while to get that.


----------



## snow cakes




----------



## Naennon

everything here but the card.....


----------



## Silent Scone

ergh, why is the metal the wrong colour?










Not ordering my blocks till next month.


----------



## Jpmboy

c'mon guys.. where's the numbers?

okay, first with 2 titans to beat http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4238021
gets a free game code:
_Pick 1 of 3 GAMES: Assassin's Creed Unity, Far Cry 4 and The Crew_
if they still work (I have 2 more) and are not worthless games.









trying/hoping to prove to myself that Big-Max was worth the buy. If I'm being a complete arse, more than normal... I'm sure you-all will let me know


----------



## T i Joe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> cant cancel orders from nvidia so looks like i dont have to worry about newegg anymore lol.


I look forward to viewing your results, also, please change your avatar.

It disturbs me.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T i Joe*
> 
> I look forward to viewing your results, also, please change your avatar.
> 
> It disturbs me.


You haven't truly been disturbed until you've seen his action figure.


----------



## snow cakes

the newegg release date says 3/21 now


----------



## Jpmboy

The manicorn stays (i hope).


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> c'mon guys.. where's the numbers?
> 
> okay, first with 2 titans to beat http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4238021
> gets a free game code:
> _Pick 1 of 3 GAMES: Assassin's Creed Unity, Far Cry 4 and The Crew_
> if they still work (I have 2 more) and are not worthless games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trying/hoping to prove to myself that Big-Max was worth the buy. If I'm being a complete arse, more than normal... I'm sure you-all will let me know


...I might have a few benchie numbers after the weekend for w-cooled, stock TitanX...but truth be told, it has a heck of a lot more headroom once custom Bios are out, never mind VRM hardmods. On LN2, some chaps at the Bot have already exceeded 1600 MHz actual boost, with stock Bios and stock VRM









....as to the last part of your post, tempting...


----------



## eleven010

Fedex finally showed up! My first Titan!

PS Add me to the owners list if you can!


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> Preordered from Newegg. I'll take the no tax & EVGA support, at the price of a week's wait, I can definitely live with that.


Nice! Its active now! Just pre-ordered. Shipping date expected is 3/21.

Thanks.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...I might have a few benchie numbers after the weekend for w-cooled, stock TitanX...but truth be told, it has a heck of a lot more headroom once custom Bios are out, never mind VRM hardmods. On LN2, some chaps at the Bot have already exceeded 1600 MHz actual boost, with stock Bios and stock VRM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....as to the last part of your post, tempting...


just trying to incentivize the team...









yeah - I'll have air numbers this weekend.. maybe water w/ uniblocks.


----------



## habu58

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falknir*
> 
> I just got my two cards at work, was not expecting them to arrive this early.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now they are sitting on my desk taunting me while I wait to take them home.


Same here... I feel your pain


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> just trying to incentivize the team...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah - I'll have air numbers this weekend.. maybe water w/ uniblocks.


...I wonder if the same 'nvflash' and Maxwell Bios editors that we have for 980s / Cl / KPE work for Titan X; would be nice...checked TechPowerup GPU Bios db > no Titan X Bios yet


----------



## magbarn

I had $700 newegg store credit after returning my 970 SLI setup. Just placed a pre-order!


----------



## Sheyster

Has anyone tried to flash that BIOS that was posted by Cyclops yesterday yet? Any feedback?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magbarn*
> 
> I had $700 newegg store credit after returning my 970 SLI setup. Just placed a pre-order!


Yeah, me too, says release date of the 21st...


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> So essentially, it's 47% faster than the 290x based on the graphics scores. That doesn't bode well. Especially since the 390x is rumoured to be 60% faster than the 290x. Let's hope these cards like overclocking when under water.
> 
> p.s. I want Oculus Rift. Now.


Itching to get home and run some more benchmarks....gahh.

I think people are going to find that Titan Xs throttle, and due to the large transistor count, it heats up faster than people would expect. Any hopes of OC'ing with any consistency past 1200mhz~ will absolutely need a voltage unlock/custom bios + needs to have this this card under water. I can't see how people will be able to tolerate 90-100% fan speed just to try to keep a mild OC before the card throttles.

That said, it scales really well with core clock OCs...so it's just a matter of time before we get a BIOS that unleashes its true potential. Not gonna lie though.... 25,043 FireStrike score with a measly clocked 3.9Ghz 5960x and only an OC of +200mhz on both Titan Xs is pretty good. Just wait until my 5960X hits 4.7Ghz+ and I throw these boys in my custom loop...i'm guessing it can easily reach +60-65% better Graphics score in FireStrike over a 290X compared to the 47%+ I got on 1200mhz core.


----------



## Swolern

Are any US sites selling the EK block yet?


----------



## codybby

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> cant cancel orders from nvidia so looks like i dont have to worry about newegg anymore lol.


I cancelled mine just by telling them I ordered the wrong product.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Itching to get home and run some more benchmarks....gahh.
> 
> I think people are going to find that Titan Xs throttle, and due to the large transistor count, it heats up faster than people would expect. Any hopes of OC'ing with any consistency past 1200mhz~ will absolutely need a voltage unlock/custom bios + needs to have this this card under water. I can't see how people will be able to tolerate 90-100% fan speed just to try to keep a mild OC before the card throttles.
> 
> That said, it scales really well with core clock OCs...so it's just a matter of time before we get a BIOS that unleashes its true potential. Not gonna lie though.... 25,043 FireStrike score with a measly clocked 3.9Ghz 5960x and only an OC of +200mhz on both Titan Xs is pretty good. Just wait until my 5960X hits 4.7Ghz+ and I throw these boys in my custom loop...i'm guessing it can easily reach +60-65% better Graphics score in FireStrike over a 290X compared to the 47%+ I got on 1200mhz core.


What are peoples' thoughts about using the Corsair HG10 paired with an H80i GT or H90 with the Titan X? (would it even fit the TX?)

Yeah I know I know... a lot of people don't like the AIO solutions... but I'm not interested in a full custom loop and I've had an absolutely excellent experience with my H110 on the CPU. I'm tempted to go the AIO route, though... just concerned about VRM/memory temperatures.


----------



## Joa3d43

http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3247


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Are any US sites selling the EK block yet?


I was told it would be next week sometime. I ordered directly from EK, including shipping I paid about $350 for three blocks + bridge.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> What are peoples' thoughts about using the Corsair HG10 paired with an H80i GT or H90 with the Titan X? (would it even fit the TX?)
> 
> Yeah I know I know... a lot of people don't like the AIO solutions... but I'm not interested in a full custom loop and I've had an absolutely excellent experience with my H110 on the CPU. I'm tempted to go the AIO route, though... just concerned about VRM/memory temperatures.


Go for it, it's YOUR card, whatever works for you...


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Go for it, it's YOUR card, whatever works for you...


No need to be concerned about VRMs/memory chips running hotter than with the stock cooler?


----------



## stryker7314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> Preordered from Newegg. I'll take the no tax & EVGA support, at the price of a week's wait, I can definitely live with that.


Thanks, canceled from nvidia and preordered from the egg. Evga's warranty/support is what tipped me over the fence. I also saved $90.


----------



## Vexzarium

So, how is this beast? Anyone toyed with Sli yet? Temps with the turbine? Under Water?


----------



## ShaunB

Pretty happy with my Titan X this morning, only played with the OC for a few minutes but I am pretty happy at +250 Core Clock and staying under 75c on stock cooler.

I only play at 1080p for now but I'm itching to pick up my 4k TV


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> No need to be concerned about VRMs/memory chips running hotter than with the stock cooler?


Get something like this  ..and some well placed fans...


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> No need to be concerned about VRMs/memory chips running hotter than with the stock cooler?


Really hard to say since we don't have any numbers and no one's pointed a heat gun at the VRMs while using the AIOs.









I think you should go for it and tread the path for other people who may be interested in the same thing as you, though.


----------



## Weber

Two, on the truck out for delivery.


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bosstoss*
> 
> I'm using the same monitor. It has a lot of input lag though. Does that bother you as much as it bothers me?


For sure.

It's extremely noticeable coming from my ROG Swift.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Really hard to say since we don't have any numbers and no one's pointed a heat gun at the VRMs while using the AIOs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you should go for it and tread the path for other people who may be interested in the same thing as you, though.


The VRM won't get all that hot at all on these, NVIDIAs power limit makes sure of that...

Of course cooling them doesn't hurt one bit.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> The VRM won't get all that hot at all on these, NVIDIAs power limit makes sure of that...
> 
> Of course cooling them doesn't hurt one bit.


Limits are made to be broken!!!


----------



## ShaunB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> What are peoples' thoughts about using the Corsair HG10 paired with an H80i GT or H90 with the Titan X? (would it even fit the TX?)
> 
> Yeah I know I know... a lot of people don't like the AIO solutions... but I'm not interested in a full custom loop and I've had an absolutely excellent experience with my H110 on the CPU. I'm tempted to go the AIO route, though... just concerned about VRM/memory temperatures.


I might have to look into this solution or something similar, I have a mATX and already have a H100i in there. I just dont have anymore room for another radiator.

Maybe I will start to look for mATX options to make my own water system.


----------



## dboythagr8

Since more people are starting to get their cards -- can you guys please run some benchs with power @ 110%, and report what your power figures are while running the benchmarks? I would be grateful.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Limits are made to be broken!!!


I wish time was. I don't think I can wait till April. This is the worst hard launch ever lol.


----------



## bogie89

Is the voltage locked or not?
Is that unlockable Luke the previous Titan?

Inviato dal mio Nexus 6


----------



## Rhuarc86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaunB*
> 
> I might have to look into this solution or something similar, I have a mATX and already have a H100i in there. I just dont have anymore room for another radiator.
> 
> Maybe I will start to look for mATX options to make my own water system.


Keep an eye on caselabs X series


----------



## BigMack70

As soon as I see that Corsair has an HG10 bracket that works with the Titan-X, I think I'm going to go for it. Can't tell if the HG10 N780 is compatible - can anyone confirm or deny?

Gotta get my cards next week setup and confirmed working first, though.

*EDIT* Spoke with Corsair. HG10 not compatible with the Titan X. Lame


----------



## Gabrielzm

Ok Folks. Two EVGA vanilla on order as well as EK blocks and backplates. It will take 2 or 3 weeks to get the cards and place them under water but alas I am joining the club


----------



## ShaunB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Ok Folks. Two EVGA vanilla on order as well as EK blocks and backplates. It will take 2 or 3 weeks to get the cards and place them under water but alas I am joining the club


Cant wait to see it !


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaunB*
> 
> Cant wait to see it !


Thks mate. Chessboard is getting an upgrade from titan to titan X. Now where are Ed and skyn3t to give us a custom BIOS so I can crack those beasts









anyone can confirm the pads for the ek blocks. Are we still with 0.5 mm all around and 1.5 for the vrm at the back of the card?

edit 2 - http://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109830550.pdf yeah, for the card all around 0.5. It reamins to be confirmed for the backplate specially the vrm section.

edit 3 - for the backplate: http://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109830581.pdf 0.5 and 1 mm


----------



## Pikaru

Someone able to confirm if the universal blocks will fit? I just ordered one and would like to order a block right away.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - why folks react like that ... "whoa, the back of the pcb is getting hot... better cover it so it really gets hot".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> back plates, at best, act as a heat sink not a cooler. Rigidity yes, cooler running at peak, not really. Aquacomputer was on the right track.




Sure looks like a decent back plate acting as a heatsink knocks a salty 20* C off your temps to me...

edit, wait you said the Aquacomputer was on the right track, nvm. Chart there confirms exactly what you said lol.


----------



## stryker7314

What accessories/adapters does the card come with? I think I might need a displayport to hdmi adapter for it if it doesn't come with one (2 1080p projectors).

Nevermind, just saw this unboxing, and it comes with nothing...






I hope the evga has adapters.


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stryker7314*
> 
> Was going to order from the Nvidia online store but the tax at 65.56 is too much. I'm in Florida and didn't think Nvidia had any company assets there. Gonna have to wait for Newegg now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoulda done my research - http://www.nvidia.com/page/contact_information.html


Damn they right down the street from me. I was wondering too why I paid tax in FL, but closed my eyes and hit accept.


----------



## thebski

They are charging tax regardless of location. I put one in my cart just to see what tax would be and it was $84 despite being from Kansas and them having no locations here.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> They are charging tax regardless of location. I put one in my cart just to see what tax would be and it was $84 despite being from Kansas and them having no locations here.


Same here in Jersey.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ass Dan*
> 
> Nvidia being the only supplier for "weeks" is seriously pissing me off. Has anybody placed multiple orders on Nvidia's site and had them go through? If I'm able to place two orders for two, and have them actually honored, I'm thinking about canceling my Amazon order.


This is what I suspected the moment I heard NVIDIA were selling the cards directly to consumers. I cannot believe the AIBs are taking this lying down. Anyway, does anyone know what the return/refund policy is for NVIDIA? I have never ordered anything from them directly. The last thing I want to do is get a bad card and then have to sit through hours of automated "help bots" in customer service to get a refund/RMA.

WHAT IS THE RETURN/REFUND POLICY IF WE WERE TO BUY DIRECTLY FROM NVIDIA?

I am going to get slapped with taxes no matter where I buy the cards from (EVGA, Amazon, NewEgg, NVIDIA) - the only place w/ no taxes is TigerDirect but their inventory is horrible.


----------



## DimmyK

Did anyone order from nvidia store today? Did you get confirmation emails? I ordered one around 6AM EST and still haven't received anything, not even confirmation...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> This is what I suspected the moment I heard NVIDIA were selling the cards directly to consumers. I cannot believe the AIBs are taking this lying down. Anyway, does anyone know what the return/refund policy is for NVIDIA? I have never ordered anything from them directly. The last thing I want to do is get a bad card and then have to sit through hours of automated "help bots" in customer service to get a refund/RMA.
> 
> WHAT IS THE RETURN/REFUND POLICY IF WE WERE TO BUY DIRECTLY FROM NVIDIA?
> 
> I am going to get slapped with taxes no matter where I buy the cards from (EVGA, Amazon, NewEgg, NVIDIA) - the only place w/ no taxes is TigerDirect but their inventory is horrible.


30 days money back guarantee.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> This is what I suspected the moment I heard NVIDIA were selling the cards directly to consumers. I cannot believe the AIBs are taking this lying down. Anyway, does anyone know what the return/refund policy is for NVIDIA? I have never ordered anything from them directly. The last thing I want to do is get a bad card and then have to sit through hours of automated "help bots" in customer service to get a refund/RMA.
> 
> WHAT IS THE RETURN/REFUND POLICY IF WE WERE TO BUY DIRECTLY FROM NVIDIA?
> 
> I am going to get slapped with taxes no matter where I buy the cards from (EVGA, Amazon, NewEgg, NVIDIA) - the only place w/ no taxes is TigerDirect but their inventory is horrible.


From what I can tell, the warranty is the same as EVGA with one huge glaring exception, the warranty is non-transferable. So if you sell it to someone else, warranty is voided.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> From what I can tell, the warranty is the same as EVGA with one huge glaring exception, the warranty is non-transferable. So if you sell it to someone else, warranty is voided.


Hmm.. this is interesting. 3-year warranty (like I keep my GPUs that long







).. non-transferable.. but 30-day money-back guarantee?!?

http://store.nvidia.com/store?Action=DisplayReturnAndCancellationsPage&Locale=en_US&SiteID=nvidia

That makes it seem somewhat safe. Can you/anyone confirm?


----------



## RedM00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> Did anyone order from nvidia store today? Did you get confirmation emails? I ordered one around 6AM EST and still haven't received anything, not even confirmation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30 days money back guarantee.


I did, got mine pretty late. Ordered at ~5pm EST, order went through / confirmation email sent at 220AM. Though I heard order payment methods using paypal went through instantly.


----------



## Pikaru

@Jpmboy are you slapping some universal blocks when you get yours? Could you pm me if they fit? I'd really appreciate it. Tired of buying blocks with every new card. Might as well go with universal blocks and just have a fan for the vrm.


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> I did, got mine pretty late. Ordered at ~5pm EST, order went through / confirmation email sent at 220AM. Though I heard order payment methods using paypal went through instantly.


You mean you ordered yesterday? It's not 5pm EST yet... I can see a pending charge from nvidia in my bank account, pretty sure payment isn't a problem. I was just wondering if someone got confirmation emails for today's orders.


----------



## krel

For me, the biggest reason to go EVGA is the support. Being able to call them at 4AM and get someone knowledgeable on the phone is very rare.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> 
> 
> Sure looks like a decent back plate acting as a heatsink knocks a salty 20* C off your temps to me...
> 
> edit, wait you said the Aquacomputer was on the right track, nvm. Chart there confirms exactly what you said lol.


Problem with VRM cooling in 290/290X is that it need better thermal pards. If you use after market thermal pads you drop ~ 20C.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> Did anyone order from nvidia store today? Did you get confirmation emails? I ordered one around 6AM EST and still haven't received anything, not even confirmation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30 days money back guarantee.


order confirmations don't want to show up until the end of the business day and shipping is the same thing next day for a lot of us.


----------



## Silent Scone

Is it April yet?

Really tempted to cancel my order. Really disapprove of NVIDIA having this selling window. What about EU!!


----------



## RedM00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> You mean you ordered yesterday? It's not 5pm EST yet... I can see a pending charge from nvidia in my bank account, pretty sure payment isn't a problem. I was just wondering if someone got confirmation emails for today's orders.


Ah pardon, I should ave specified 5PM Tuesday, 220AM Wednesday







Don't know about today's orders however.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Hmm.. this is interesting. 3-year warranty (like I keep my GPUs that long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).. non-transferable.. but 30-day money-back guarantee?!?
> 
> http://store.nvidia.com/store?Action=DisplayReturnAndCancellationsPage&Locale=en_US&SiteID=nvidia
> 
> That makes it seem somewhat safe. Can you/anyone confirm?


Not until tomorrow when they show up unfortunately


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> order confirmations don't want to show up until the end of the business day and shipping is the same thing next day for a lot of us.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> Ah pardon, I should ave specified 5PM Tuesday, 220AM Wednesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know about today's orders however.


Thank you fellas for the input. That makes me feel better, not all is lost, I might have my card tomorrow after all


----------



## Dayaks

If I was doing watercooling on the cheap I'd get this http://m.hardocp.com/article/2015/01/06/swiftech_h220x_cpu_liquid_cooling_kit_aio_review/4#.VQsUFtm9Kc0
not use the CPU block and route it to a full GPU block instead.

It's middle ground between AIO and custom. At least you'd have the entire card cooled and not have to worry about VRMs going kaboom like you do with a G10 bracket.


----------



## Baasha

EDIT: Ordred 4 directly from NVIDIA!









4-Way SLI GTX-Titan X + 5K MADNESS!









Man.. dat ~ $430 just for taxes + shipping!!


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> I did, got mine pretty late. Ordered at ~5pm EST, order went through / confirmation email sent at 220AM. Though I heard order payment methods using paypal went through instantly.


I paid with PayPal (instant bank account transfer) last night and I didn't get confirmation until this morning, almost 12 hours later. Nothing was instant.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Is it April yet?
> 
> Really tempted to cancel my order. Really disapprove of NVIDIA having this selling window. What about EU!!


I don't disapprove, this is a reference flagship card after all. Why should they lose money by handing the first batch to partners who will just slap a sticker on it and sell it? They've done nothing to bring this card to market.









As far as EU sales, I agree that they should be handling the global hard launch better. You should be able to get one.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I don't disapprove, this is a reference flagship card after all. Why should they lose money by handing the first batch to partners who will just slap a sticker on it and sell it? They've done nothing to bring this card to market.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as EU sales, I agree that they should be handling the global hard launch better. You should be able to get one.


Don't you mean, slap their sticker on it while adding $50.00+ because of it?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I don't disapprove, this is a reference flagship card after all. Why should they lose money by handing the first batch to partners who will just slap a sticker on it and sell it? They've done nothing to bring this card to market.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as EU sales, I agree that they should be handling the global hard launch better. You should be able to get one.


Wow. You don't honestly believe that do you? NVIDIAs consumer GPU market would be half of what it is without the support of it's leading AIB partners!


----------



## szeged

i was on the phone with nvidias customer support for a good 15 minutes or so, they seem about on par with evga customer service, more than happy to help me with my questions/problems and i could actually understand their english.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...I wonder if the same 'nvflash' and Maxwell Bios editors that we have for 980s / Cl / KPE work for Titan X; would be nice...checked TechPowerup GPU Bios db > no Titan X Bios yet


we know mbt works (well opens and edits, closes with good checksum). don't know of anyone (here) that flashed yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure looks like a decent back plate acting as a heatsink knocks a salty 20* C off your temps to me...
> 
> edit, wait you said the Aquacomputer was on the right track, nvm. Chart there confirms exactly what you said lol.


yeah - the passive backplates may or may not shed heat well once they are up to temp whether using Fuji pads or not. I'm surprised Ek hasn't followed AC's lead on this. An actively cooled backplate would sell for sure.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> @Jpmboy are you slapping some universal blocks when you get yours? Could you pm me if they fit? I'd really appreciate it. Tired of buying blocks with every new card. Might as well go with universal blocks and just have a fan for the vrm.


Might try this week end. Good question tho. Is Big-Max actully a different cooler mount spacing? Don't know. If anyone can measure one side and a diagonal for the four mount screws, we'd know. EK configurator says they fit.

I'll probably get a feel for the cards on air for a day or two... you know like a car, warm it up, run it hard early so if something breaks, it breaks early.








EK rang-up 2 blocks on paypal, but no shipping notice since last night. "_processing_"
already seeing air cooled T-X witrh fantastic FS scores. Nice!


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Wow. You don't honestly believe that do you? NVIDIAs consumer GPU market would be half of what it is without the support of it's leading AIB partners!


It's an interesting relationship. One thing is for sure, the Titan is an exception. No partner versions allowed, fully developed and OEM'd by nVidia soup to nuts. My statement above mainly applies to this particular hard launch, and not every new nVidia offering. AIB partners can and do add value, but not in this case, IMHO.


----------



## szeged




----------



## 21cage12

Anyone?
I only need one not eight!


----------



## RushiMP

And here I thought I was crazy, turns out I am totally normal.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> pre ordered 4 cards from newegg just in case nvidia cant ship mine tonight, would arrive at the same time anyways, so ill either be able to cancel the nvidia order and get the newegg cards with no taxes, or....ill end up with 8 cards lol.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I don't disapprove, this is a reference flagship card after all. Why should they lose money by handing the first batch to partners who will just slap a sticker on it and sell it? They've done nothing to bring this card to market.


Yea, it's not like the distribution channels the AIBs manage, marketing, support, etc. are worth anything.


----------



## Jpmboy

Lol... $280 did not buy sanity. Szeged will wind up with 8 cards and just bin them!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Lol... $280 did not buy sanity. Szeged will wind up with 8 cards and just bin them!


lol


----------



## rush2049

Here is my latest. I can't adjust the vCore in Afterburner for some reason.... so this is with only 110% power target and a custom fan curve and +250 on the core. Reaching 1440 Mhz roughly

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4350427
Currently ranked 44th in the world for a single GPU.



Edit: After an extended Unigine valley bench the average temp is 57C with small peaks to 59C I've got tons more headroom.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i was on the phone with nvidias customer support for a good 15 minutes or so, they seem about on par with evga customer service, more than happy to help me with my questions/problems and i could actually understand their english.


Their American English is no good to my superior Imperialism which currently lacks GPU satisfaction









Well, not unless I want to wait an extra fortnight till the cards make it through customs


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unfortunately, that extra $4000 will be going to the rest of the rig, whoevers cards end up here first will be the cards kept












NV store has a 30 refund I believe..


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Wow. You don't honestly believe that do you? NVIDIAs consumer GPU market would be half of what it is without the support of it's leading AIB partners!


True, but, since this is a Titan, the AIB partners can't do much to it anyways..but to just put their logo on it..


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NV store has a 30 refund I believe..


yeah they do so either way its a safe bet on ordering from both


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Their American English is no good to my superior Imperialism which currently lacks GPU satisfaction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, not unless I want to wait an extra fortnight till the cards make it through customs


is no benefit... is no benefit









okay, nvm... that fortnight thing sounds real good tho.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> True, but, since this is a Titan, the AIB partners can't do much to it anyways..but to just put their logo on it..


wow you make working for EVGA sound like a bunch of warehouse lacks. You better hope EVGA Jacob doesn't read this









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> is no benefit... is no benefit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okay, nvm... that fortnight thing sounds real good tho.


T'was just a joke









*Slaps him with his passport*

IMPERIALISM


----------



## Jpmboy

lovin the passport slap.


----------



## szeged

so, anything i should add to the OP?

new videos of the card/reviews

new bios

help me out here, i want to put the content you guys want to see in the OP


----------



## 21cage12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Lol... $280 did not buy sanity. Szeged will wind up with 8 cards and just bin them!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unfortunately, that extra $4000 will be going to the rest of the rig, whoevers cards end up here first will be the cards kept


Am guessing that bin will be infront of my door, only for Titan X deliveries


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> so, anything i should add to the OP?
> 
> new videos of the card/reviews
> 
> new bios
> 
> help me out here, i want to put the content you guys want to see in the OP


some tracking details for me would be nice









Is this what cold turkey feels like


----------



## carlhil2

Did you post this one? ...


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> some tracking details for me would be nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this what cold turkey feels like


i only know what cold wild turkey feels tastes like








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Did you post this one? ...


nope, updating it now.


----------



## Silent Scone

I thought Jay was really trying to hard in this one, but the live testing is a nice touch


----------



## szeged

i used to hate jayz2cent reviews/channel but ive kinda grown to like them even though his reviews are pretty much very basic info that most people would know before even going to his channel.


----------



## rt123

Jayz2Cents is the only one popular Tech Youtuber whose Videos I can't bare to watch.

It just seems stupid for some reason.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Jayz2Cents is the only one popular Tech Youtuber whose Videos I can't bare to watch.
> 
> It just seems stupid for some reason.


i used to have to turn them off like 20 seconds in but i did enjoy his skunkworks build log lol.


----------



## ShaunB

I did not have a positive experience ordering from Nvidia, they well Digital River added $70 sales tax to my invoice after I submitted payment information.

I tried to look up a local number for them in my state to ask about shipping and could not find a business by that name. Searches with Secratary of State and DoR came up empty too. So I'm not sure who is collecting this sales tax and what entity it goes to.

Customer service in the Philipines was unable to tell me when my pack was going to ship even though next day delivery was offered and paid for.

A customer service moderator on GeForce forums named Josh was able to look up the orders for a bunch of peole that also replied to the thread.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaunB*
> 
> I did not have a positive experience ordering from Nvidia, they well Digital River added $70 sales tax to my invoice after I submitted payment information.
> 
> I tried to look up a local number for them in my state to ask about shipping and could not find a business by that name. Searches with Secratary of State and DoR came up empty too. So I'm not sure who is collecting this sales tax and what entity it goes to.
> 
> Customer service in the Philipines was unable to tell me when my pack was going to ship even though next day delivery was offered and paid for.
> 
> A customer service moderator on GeForce forums named Josh was able to look up the orders for a bunch of peole that also replied to the thread.


thats more of a problem with DR global, the people who distribute for nvidia rather than nvidia themselves, i would compare my experience with nvidia tech support to my experience with evga tech support.


----------



## 21cage12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i used to hate jayz2cent reviews/channel but ive kinda grown to like them even though his reviews are pretty much very basic info that most people would know before even going to his channel.


I think Linus does better, but Jaz is funny so don't miss either lol


----------



## szeged

my view on youtube reviewers who try to show "overclocked performance" ....

they couldnt overclock their way out of a wet paper bag.

WE INCRASED THE MHZ BY A TRILLION, INCRASED THE VOLTAGE BY .00000000001, LEFT THE FAN AT 30% OH MY GOD THIS CARD GETS HOT WHATS GOING ONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Jayz2Cents is the only one popular Tech Youtuber whose Videos I can't bare to watch.
> 
> It just seems stupid for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i used to have to turn them off like 20 seconds in but i did enjoy his skunkworks build log lol.
Click to expand...

Will check it out later.

I recently discovered that some people on OCN can't stand Linus







I guess different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rush2049*
> 
> Here is my latest. I can't adjust the vCore in Afterburner for some reason.... so this is with only 110% power target and a custom fan curve and +250 on the core. Reaching 1440 Mhz roughly
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4350427
> Currently ranked 44th in the world for a single GPU.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: After an extended Unigine valley bench the average temp is 57C with small peaks to 59C I've got tons more headroom.


Holy crap!!! 1440mhz on stock voltage!!!







congrats, that's the best clocks I have seen in this thread so far. Oh my!!! Imagine what we can do when we get control of the voltage!!!


----------



## szeged

newegg moved their release date to tomorrow.


----------



## Rhuarc86

Let's hope Amazon does the same.


----------



## carlhil2

The Egg is down to the 20th as release date..







EDITag, szeged beat me to it..lol I have next day, I am getting excited, can't really do nothing with my 750ti..


----------



## Ghoxt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> I'm still waiting for my order email. They have my money but I have no email from them


Ditto, took my money X2 yesterday 11am EDT but no shipping notice...over 30 hours later









Finally received my notice of shipment. Both cards arrive on the 24th.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

The newegg release date changed to tomorrow, the 20th.

I'm very hopeful this is the same for Amazon.com!


----------



## Rhuarc86

http://www.inno3d.com/products_detail.php?refid=192

inno3d AIO T-X


----------



## DNMock

Linus's voice annoys me and JayZ tries to force being funny way too much. They aren't bad, but I wouldn't qualify them as good.

Doesn't do many reviews but Singularity Computers is probably my fave to watch, detailed, informative, and the rockin' Aussie accent makes it easy on the ears.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Linus's voice annoys me and JayZ tries to force being funny way too much. They aren't bad, but I wouldn't qualify them as good.
> 
> Doesn't do many reviews but Singularity Computers is probably my fave to watch, detailed, informative, and the rockin' Aussie accent makes it easy on the ears.


daniel from singularity computers is one of my favorite modders of all time, his reviews are pretty good too even though he doesnt get much to review since hes not sponsored by the big boys.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Jayz2Cents is the only one popular Tech Youtuber whose Videos I can't bare to watch.
> 
> It just seems stupid for some reason.


That's funny because he's one of the only ones I _can_ bare to watch. I guess I can appreciate his sarcasm and humor. He also seems to generally put things like they are instead of fluffing everything. I also appreciated his live benchmarks quite a bit. This is something I wish more video reviewers would do. I'd much rather see for myself how the card is performing than look at Max, Min and Average frames. I also would like to see reviewers show details of the monitoring graphs while doing live gaming. I'd love to be able to see what is going on with clocks, power, temps, fan speeds, etc. so I can really get a sense of how much power headroom, thermal headroom, etc. is in the card.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> daniel from singularity computers is one of my favorite modders of all time, his reviews are pretty good too even though he doesnt get much to review since hes not sponsored by the big boys.


Well not everyone is like him. I hate how this tech reviews Youtube channels end up once they increase their sub base. It's hard to keep up with builds and have to do your dau job and youtube.


----------



## rt123

I also enjoy watching Singularity Computer's Build Logs from time to time. Very Informative.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> That's funny because he's one of the only ones I _can_ bare to watch. I guess I can appreciate his sarcasm and humor. He also seems to generally put things like they are instead of fluffing everything. I also appreciated his live benchmarks quite a bit. This is something I wish more video reviewers would do. I'd much rather see for myself how the card is performing than look at Max, Min and Average frames. I also would like to see reviewers show details of the monitoring graphs while doing live gaming. I'd love to be able to see what is going on with clocks, power, temps, fan speeds, etc. so I can really get a sense of how much power headroom, thermal headroom, etc. is in the card.


I can't make it more than 1 min into his Videos.
It always like he is telling stuff I already know.


----------



## Silent Scone

All ..by ...mmmmy. ssself.

Don't wannabe..


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> my view on youtube reviewers who try to show "overclocked performance" ....
> 
> they couldnt overclock their way out of a wet paper bag.
> 
> WE INCRASED THE MHZ BY A TRILLION, INCRASED THE VOLTAGE BY .00000000001, LEFT THE FAN AT 30% OH MY GOD THIS CARD GETS HOT WHATS GOING ONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


Those who can't do, teach.

Those who can't OC, youtube.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> I can't make it more than 1 min into his Videos.
> It always like he is telling stuff I already know.


Isn't that every reviewer, though? They ramble on about specs and main features which most people that frequent this site would already know.

Take somebody like the Tech of Tomorrow guy. I can't stand watching those type of reviews. He's the ultimate hype man. He starts his TX review off talking about how it's a brand new architecture designed from the ground up and how the card is built to be an overclocking monster. It's a new GPU, but not at all a new architecture. It is also not built for massive overclocking as the Titan brand is one of the most locked down cards on the market. Talks about how they will allow all this voltage but fails to mention it won't matter because they only give you 10% extra power headroom and most cards seem to bump the 100% stock limit and throttle out of the box. Maxwell is an inherently good overclocker, but nothing about the Titan X promotes heavy overclocking out of the box.

Oh well, to each their own. That's why there's many different reviewers.


----------



## Thangsanity

Hi All,

Longtime lurker but I love this site. Anyway, got my single Titan X today (replaced 1 week old GTX 980 Strix in SLI) and here is my 3DMark run.

Core is at 1274, Boost hit 1512.

Custom fan curve. 110% power target. Temps hit 72 max in benchmarks but i have a stupid agrressive fan profile. Hits upwards of 75%.

I tried to get memory to 8Ghz but it simply isn't stable, ends up freezing with purple artifacts. Currently sits at 7800Mhz.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6289674?

How did I do?


----------



## lajgnd

Just bit the bullet and bought one of these to replace my old faithful gtx titan.

Anyone actually played any games on one of these yet? My OG titan (with core i7 3930k at 4 ghz) was starting to show its age, failing to hit consistent 60 fps at 1080p in Ass Creed Unity and Ryse... Hoping this will get the frame rate locked and prepare me for Witcher 3 and batman!


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thangsanity*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Boost hit 1512.












On modded bios, I have to assume? Air cooling? What were temps and power usage like?


----------



## Thangsanity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On modded bios, I have to assume? Air cooling? What were temps and power usage like?


Custom fan curve. 110% power target. Temps hit 72 max in benchmarks but i have a stupid agrressive fan profile. Hits upwards of 75%.

Power target jumps as high as 112-113% somehow though.

STOCK BIOS. I dunno how to mod bios and all that stuff.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thangsanity*
> 
> Custom fan curve. 110% power target. Temps hit 72 max in benchmarks but i have a stupid agrressive fan profile. Hits upwards of 75%.
> 
> Power target jumps as high as 112-113% somehow though.
> 
> STOCK BIOS. I dunno how to mod bios and all that stuff.


1512!!!! For the love of God post some AB graphs please!!!!!


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thangsanity*
> 
> Custom fan curve. 110% power target. Temps hit 72 max in benchmarks but i have a stupid agrressive fan profile. Hits upwards of 75%.
> 
> Power target jumps as high as 112-113% somehow though.
> 
> STOCK BIOS. I dunno how to mod bios and all that stuff.


Wow, I would say you got an incredibly efficient GPU in your Titan X. Congrats! If you set it to prioritize temp target, it will allow the power target to go a little beyond the stated limit for short a duration.

That really is incredible on the stock bios.


----------



## Thangsanity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thangsanity*
> 
> Custom fan curve. 110% power target. Temps hit 72 max in benchmarks but i have a stupid agrressive fan profile. Hits upwards of 75%.
> 
> Power target jumps as high as 112-113% somehow though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> 1512!!!! For the love of God post some AB graphs please!!!!!


I'm not sure what AB graphs are. Attaching screenshot of Afterburner charts.

Looks like it went as high as *1526*.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> All ..by ...mmmmy. ssself.
> 
> Don't wannabe..


...that song brings back memories









...saw some place in France actually had a few Titan X in stock (at least yesterday,); you _could_ leave your imperial isles (regional flight, Chunnel) and have a Titan X or two within 24hrs










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thangsanity*
> 
> I'm not sure what AB graphs are. Attaching screenshot of Afterburner charts.
> 
> Looks like it went as high as *1526*.


Yup that's it. Looks like you have a "Golden" card there!!! Hit the silicone lottery jack pot!! Amazing stuff there!!!

What is your ASIC quality in GPU-Z?


----------



## Thangsanity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> Wow, I would say you got an incredibly efficient GPU in your Titan X. Congrats! If you set it to prioritize temp target, it will allow the power target to go a little beyond the stated limit for short a duration.
> 
> That really is incredible on the stock bios.


I did what you said prioritizing temperature and got a higher score. Thank you!

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6290030?


----------



## szeged

EVGA Hydrocopper TITAN X coming May 1st.


----------



## Thangsanity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Yup that's it. Looks like you have a "Golden" card there!!! Hit the silicone lottery jack pot!! Amazing stuff there!!!
> 
> What is your ASIC quality in GPU-Z?


Looks to be "87.2"

Here's the latest run where I followed thebski's advice and set the priority to temperature.

Also shows ASIC.


----------



## ShaunB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thangsanity*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Longtime lurker but I love this site. Anyway, got my single Titan X today (replaced 1 week old GTX 980 Strix in SLI) and here is my 3DMark run.
> 
> Core is at 1274, Boost hit 1512.
> 
> Custom fan curve. 110% power target. Temps hit 72 max in benchmarks but i have a stupid agrressive fan profile. Hits upwards of 75%.
> 
> I tried to get memory to 8Ghz but it simply isn't stable, ends up freezing with purple artifacts. Currently sits at 7800Mhz.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6289674?
> 
> How did I do?


Can you do one with 1080p settings please to compare, I just started with +250 core and +500 memory and temps stable around 74


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - why folks react like that ... "whoa, the back of the pcb is getting hot... better cover it so it really gets hot".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> back plates, at best, act as a heat sink not a cooler. Rigidity yes, cooler running at peak, not really. Aquacomputer was on the right track.


If you have a single 120mm fan on the side of your cards, blowing air over them, it will help significantly to have the "heatsink effect" of the backplate there. It distributes the heat from the very hot points to a much larger surface, which is able to help with heat dissipation more easily. Especially if you do the fan idea I mentioned.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thangsanity*
> 
> Looks to be "87.2"
> 
> Here's the latest run where I followed thebski's advice and set the priority to temperature.
> 
> Also shows ASIC.


Jesus that is a 52% OC over the stock 1000mhz clocks!! Man what a monster!!! Thanks +rep!


----------



## RushiMP

Anyone know how to update the gpu.txt in [email protected] to support the Titan X?


----------



## Kaapstad

I will never buy one of these cards.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaapstad*
> 
> I will never buy one of these cards.


see you on the owners list soon


----------



## Thangsanity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaunB*
> 
> Can you do one with 1080p settings please to compare, I just started with +250 core and +500 memory and temps stable around 74


Here you go. Temps got as high as 73.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6290139?


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> I was told it would be next week sometime. I ordered directly from EK, including shipping I paid about $350 for three blocks + bridge.


I thought the block description said the titan blocks weren't compatible with their bridges?

_"Please note that EK-FC Bridge & Link system is not compatible with this water block."_


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thangsanity*
> 
> I did what you said prioritizing temperature and got a higher score. Thank you!
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6290030?


Incredible card you have there! You win all the internet points for the day.


----------



## Bosstoss

1st one overclocks to 1400mhz or so @ stock voltage. I'll be ordering my 2nd tomorrow


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thangsanity*
> 
> Looks to be "87.2"
> 
> Here's the latest run where I followed thebski's advice and set the priority to temperature.
> 
> Also shows ASIC.


87.2% ASIC.









I would have made you an offer for the card already if this was a Custom PCB.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> From what I can tell, the warranty is the same as EVGA with one huge glaring exception, the warranty is non-transferable. So if you sell it to someone else, warranty is voided.


Same deal with the old EVGA GTX 680 Classified 4GB cards I had. But I just never registered them on the site. And let the next buyer register it for warranty under his name. So save registration until you sell it, or until you need to use the warranty.


----------



## szeged

nice


----------



## Swolern

HEADS UP FELLAS!!

Newegg stock has arrived. My pre-order now states "being packaged for shipping". Hell ya!!!


----------



## nycgtr

This is an opportunity to get 8


----------



## Shogon

Yess....Yess... more taxes for the great state of Kalifornia! May our roadways no longer be pitted like a 13 year old's face!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> EVGA Hydrocopper TITAN X coming May 1st.


May, ey. Seems like it's better to consider an EK block and a vanilla card or wait it out. Feel like if I wait that long the 390X will be here and then the process of waiting continues.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thangsanity*
> 
> Looks to be "87.2"
> 
> Here's the latest run where I followed thebski's advice and set the priority to temperature.
> 
> Also shows ASIC.


*jaw drops*

And this is on air with the stock cooler? Yeah it is. Lordy Lordy that's impressive.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Wow. You don't honestly believe that do you? NVIDIAs consumer GPU market would be half of what it is without the support of it's leading AIB partners!


This is true. And it's why people wish Nvidia would allow their partners to make custom PCBs. However, as Nvidia is sticking to "Reference design only," there is absolutely no work being done on this card by the likes of ASUS or EVGA. So Nvidia figured...why would I give up profits on a card that I am 100% responsible for? Well...they decided to handle the initial bum rush of orders, then open it up to others. I really don't see it as being a problem. The bigger problem is that they prevent companies like EVGA from putting out a custom titan x. Imagine a Titan X KPE.


----------



## Thangsanity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Yess....Yess... more taxes for the great state of Kalifornia! May our roadways no longer be pitted like a 13 year old's face!
> May, ey. Seems like it's better to consider an EK block and a vanilla card or wait it out. Feel like if I wait that long the 390X will be here and then the process of waiting continues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *jaw drops*
> 
> And this is on air with the stock cooler?


It sure is. On air with the stock cooler. I don't even have that great of airflow in my case, which is a Phanteks Enthoo Luxe.

If anyone cares, this is my PC: https://pcpartpicker.com/b/87Z8TW

I went through 12 GTX 970s, 3 R9 290-Xs, and 3 GTX 980s.

I think I might be done.


----------



## szeged

the only difference between the nvidia titan x and the evga titan x is the packaging.


----------



## Ruby Rabbit

Still waiting for my Titan x delivery. Has anyone run the titan X @ 3440 x 1440? I would love to see the performance on the Dell U3415w or any other super wide screen. Thanks


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> HEADS UP FELLAS!!
> 
> Newegg stock has arrived. My pre-order now states "being packaged for shipping". Hell ya!!!


Yeah mine too!! I am excited!


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> This is true. And it's why people wish Nvidia would allow their partners to make custom PCBs. However, as Nvidia is sticking to "Reference design only," there is absolutely no work being done on this card by the likes of ASUS or EVGA. So Nvidia figured...why would I give up profits on a card that I am 100% responsible for? Well...they decided to handle the initial bum rush of orders, then open it up to others. I really don't see it as being a problem. The bigger problem is that they prevent companies like EVGA from putting out a custom titan x. Imagine a Titan X KPE.


Even if EVGA was allowed to make TitanX KPE edition, it would arrive approximately 2 weeks before the Gtx1080 or something.








A few people in this thread know exactly what I'm talking about.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> EVGA Hydrocopper TITAN X coming May 1st.


Never understood the purpose of the hydrocopper. Always seemed to just be a card with a waterblock on it, thats jacked up in price. Considering evga doesn't void warranty with cooler swaps. I could buy a fc, have both cooler options and save money.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ruby Rabbit*
> 
> Still waiting for my Titan x delivery. Has anyone run the titan X @ 3440 x 1440? I would love to see the performance on the Dell U3415w or any other super wide screen. Thanks


Wish we would see more benchmarks in this res. Really gaining traction these days. More impressive to me than 4k tbh.


----------



## D749

Cancelled my Amazon pre-order for two EVGA models and switched it over to Newegg. No tax and I had a small GC.







Why EVGA? The transferable warranty of course. These will probably be on eBay before I hit the half way point of the warranty.

Though it's a buggy POS I might pull out my Dell UP3214Q when these arrive.

If you know of anyone who wants 1-3 pristine EVGA 780 Ti Classified cards send them my way. Heh. I already sold the EK block and backplates for them - both which I never got around to installing.


----------



## Thangsanity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ruby Rabbit*
> 
> Still waiting for my Titan x delivery. Has anyone run the titan X @ 3440 x 1440? I would love to see the performance on the Dell U3415w or any other super wide screen. Thanks


Yes, I have the LG 34UM94-P. The Titan X runs so great on it. With 980s in SLI, I'd get stuttering in Titanfall (maxed 4GB). With a single Titan X overclocked, it uses more memory, 4.3GB and is super smooth.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Same deal with the old EVGA GTX 680 Classified 4GB cards I had. But I just never registered them on the site. And let the next buyer register it for warranty under his name. So save registration until you sell it, or until you need to use the warranty.


The way EVGA warranty works is that if the original owner registers the card within 30 days the warranty starts on the purchase date. If it is not registered within 30 days, the warranty goes from the production date. The warranty is also transferable to any second hand owners from the production date. So basically, by not registering, you just have the same warranty any second hand owner would have. There's no advantage to not registering as the original owner, although if you don't keep the card for the duration of the warranty there is really no disadvantage, either.

I always unregister the card when I sell so the new owner can register the serial number on his account as they would need to do so in the case of an RMA.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> HEADS UP FELLAS!!
> 
> Newegg stock has arrived. My pre-order now states "being packaged for shipping". Hell ya!!!


Yeah, that's what mine says now, good looking out...


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Yeah mine too!! I am excited!


Lucky! No page on .ca yet lol

Date went back to March 24th on Newegg... I was hoping this would mean Amazon would be getting theirs as well. I'd have thought they'd get theirs earlier if not around the same time.


----------



## carlhil2

The Egg has bust their first load, now "out of stock, eta: 3/24..."


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> I thought the block description said the titan blocks weren't compatible with their bridges?
> 
> _"Please note that EK-FC Bridge & Link system is not compatible with this water block."_


Sorry, I should have said terminal, rather than bridge.

http://www.ekwb.com/shop/blocks/vga-blocks/multiple-block-connectivity/fc-terminals/ek-fc-terminal-triple-parallel-plexi.html


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ruby Rabbit*
> 
> Still waiting for my Titan x delivery. Has anyone run the titan X @ 3440 x 1440? I would love to see the performance on the Dell U3415w or any other super wide screen. Thanks


Haven't seen any yet. Titan X + the Acer Predator 21:9 144hz Gsync is my current dream setup waiting to happen.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> I always unregister the card when I sell so the new owner can register the serial number on his account as they would need to do so in the case of an RMA.


If they use the guest RMA page from EVGA you don't even need to unregister the card on your profile as it goes by the serial # not who registered it. I just leave mine on there so it looks like I have a multitude of EVGA cards lol.

ex. in the guest page:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> *Never understood the purpose of the hydrocopper*. Always seemed to just be a card with a waterblock on it, thats jacked up in price. Considering evga doesn't void warranty with cooler swaps. I could buy a fc, have both cooler options and save money.
> Wish we would see more benchmarks in this res. Really gaining traction these days. More impressive to me than 4k tbh.


The HC does have a slightly higher boost speed according to EVGA over the SC model.

1241MHz Boost Clock vs 1216 MHz.

Also the HC block is not the same as the regular EK one's in terms of aesthetics. You are right though it is cheaper to go the route most of us do with separate card and block. Then again some of us, like myself, have become lazy and want things to be convenient


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> The Egg has bust their first load, now "out of stock, eta: 3/24..."


That might have been my fault. I recently "pre-ordered" two from their US store and now their page is showing "auto-notify."







 Then again they might just cancel my pre-order.


----------



## Ruby Rabbit

Excellent!! Thanks for the reply. That confirms my theory. The stuttering is even worse on my GTX690







Now I can sleep at night knowing it was a great decision to upgrade.... minus the nightmare thousand bucks that is.. Thanks again!

Personally, I enjoy the super wide screen over the 4K monitor I had. Photos were better on 4K, but for gaming, the immersion is just fantastic @ 3440x1440. Less hit than 4k on the GPU. Now with the titan x its ultra gaming for another few years!!! Now all we need is an ultra-wide 1ms OLED @ 120hz


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Did you post this one? ...


I absolutely love this...so so much...Just wish it had some actual useful stats with an afterburner overlay as opposed to fraps. I pretty well just watched it for comic factor.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Will check it out later.
> 
> I recently discovered that some people on OCN can't stand Linus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess different strokes for different folks.


I'd like him if we were in prison.


----------



## shaft06

Anyone here running less than 24GB of ram? I have one on the way from newegg but only have 16GB in my system.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhuarc86*
> 
> http://www.inno3d.com/products_detail.php?refid=192
> 
> inno3d AIO T-X


So this is the TitanX version of the r390X WCE? I actually like it. Great for people who don't have a loop, and are only looking for 1 card.


----------



## Ruby Rabbit

I agree with you. I enjoy the super wide screen over the 4K monitor I had. Photos were better on 4K, but for gaming, the immersion is just fantastic @ 3440x1440. Less hit than 4k on the GPU. Now with the titan x its ultra gaming for another few years!!! Now all we need is an ultra-wide 1ms OLED @ 120hz smile.gif


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaft06*
> 
> Anyone here running less than 24GB of ram? I have one on the way from newegg but only have 16GB in my system.


Haha. That was a typo man. The Titan X box says 2gb required, 4gb recommended. No worries.


----------



## carlhil2

My card shipped from the Egg.....


----------



## HyperMatrix

So now I'm sitting on my 2 GTX Titan X's, with another 1 showing up tomorrow, but EK Waterblock is on standby because backplates are out of stock until the 24th. And I definitely don't feel like draining and redoing my loop to test the cards with stock coolers, only to have to drain and redo the loop again next week when the blocks arrive. You'd feel the same if you had 2L of coolant in 3 radiators too. Such a pain. Wish I had installed a tap for easy draining.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Haha. That was a typo man. The Titan X box says 2gb required, 4gb recommended. No worries.


you'd probably like anyone if you were in prison.









Interesting memory usage? Higher is better?


----------



## 5150 Joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> My card shipped from the Egg.....


::Rushes to check Amazon order status::


----------



## shaft06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Haha. That was a typo man. The Titan X box says 2gb required, 4gb recommended. No worries.


According to the EVGA tech on their forums it isn't a typo.

http://forums.evga.com/FindPost/2310149


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you'd probably like anyone if you were in prison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting memory usage? Higher is better?


Yeah I'm definitely looking forward to replaying COD: AW. Beautiful game if you did 4K DSR with AA and all settings maxed. Problem is FPS suffered due to lack of SLI profile. And VRAM limitation. This chart shows why.


----------



## jdstock76

Oh the gouging!!!! LoL


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaft06*
> 
> According to the EVGA tech on their forums it isn't a typo.
> 
> http://forums.evga.com/FindPost/2310149


Then he should be fired because that's not correct. Both the Nvidia Box and Manual refute the 24gb claim.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> My card shipped from the Egg.....


Meanwhile in Canada...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> ::Rushes to check Amazon order status::


Soul-crushing.

Since you're in the states, Newegg changed their date back to the 20th yet again.


----------



## Thangsanity

*Quick benchmark results*

*3440x1440 Ultrawide Resolution*
My Titan X is of course OC'ed.

Batman Arkham Origins
Max Everything, 8x MSAA, PHYSX: High
Min - 40
Avg - 59
Max - 77
Memory Usage: 3.0GB

Shadows of Mordor
Max Everything
Min - 29
Avg - 56
Max - 62
Memory Usage: 7.8GB

Tomb Raider
Max Everything, 4X SSAA, Hair: Tress FX
Min - 30
Avg - 44
Max - 58
Memory Usage: 5.0GB

Bioshock Max Everything
Min - 11
Avg - 115
Max - 248

EVOLVE
Runs above 60 FPS. Usually around High 60s, Low 70s outdoors. 80+ indoors.
Memory Usage: 5.2GB


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Yeah I'm definitely looking forward to replaying COD: AW. Beautiful game if you did 4K DSR with AA and all settings maxed. Problem is FPS suffered due to lack of SLI profile. And VRAM limitation. This chart shows why.


I was very surprised to see AW used that much. It runs on my 4960x/295x2 at 4K very well - only 4G real vram on that card.









and guys - the 24GB ram this is bull. look at the earlier posts with actual runs. you don't need 24GB system ram to run the card. Would make 90% of rigs OOS.


----------



## 5150 Joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaft06*
> 
> According to the EVGA tech on their forums it isn't a typo.
> 
> http://forums.evga.com/FindPost/2310149


Yes but you'd need to USE 12 GB vram in order to need 24 GB of system ram . See here: http://forums.evga.com/FindPost/2310616 So the chances of 99.9% of us hitting over 12 GB vram using this thing is almost zero for the next year or two unless you have triple 5k displays and 3-4 Titan X's. In that case, you should upgrade to 32 GB of system ram or more lol.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> Yes but you'd need to USE 12 GB vram in order to need 24 GB of system ram . See here: http://forums.evga.com/FindPost/2310616 So the chances of 99.9% of us hitting over 12 GB vram using this thing is almost zero for the next year or two unless you have triple 5k displays and 3-4 Titan X's. In that case, you should upgrade to 32 GB of system ram or more lol.


Even if that were the case, then it would be "24gb recommended" and not "minimum." However, you don't need 24gb system ram to feed 12gb vram.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> So now I'm sitting on my 2 GTX Titan X's, with another 1 showing up tomorrow, but EK Waterblock is on standby because backplates are out of stock until the 24th. And I definitely don't feel like draining and redoing my loop to test the cards with stock coolers, only to have to drain and redo the loop again next week when the blocks arrive. You'd feel the same if you had 2L of coolant in 3 radiators too. Such a pain. Wish I had installed a tap for easy draining.


Try 6 liters of fluid built into a desk







Cards are gonna sit there until backplates show up later next week

Edit: And I do have a tap for easy draining and drill pump to fill it back up. It's still an epic 2 hour event to do.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Try 6 liters of fluid built into a desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cards are gonna sit there until backplates show up later next week
> 
> Edit: And I do have a tap for easy draining and drill pump to fill it back up. It's still an epic 2 hour event to do.


6L? you def need a drain sump.


----------



## dboythagr8

AC Unity. 4k, Max settings (Ultra High):

NO AA - 55 fps, 8GB VRAM
FXAA - 48 fps, 8.1GBVRAM
2x MSAA - 8.9GB VRAM
8X MSAA - 11.8GB VRAM
TXAA - 30-35 fps 11GB VRAM

I dunno if the 11GB was a hitch or what. The 8GB numbers are legit though.


----------



## Difunto

damm am loving this card! still testing and no throttle yet
idles at 22-23 at 22 fan speed max iv seen 61 overclocked or 51 not overclocked


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> AC Unity. 4k, Max settings (Ultra High):
> 
> NO AA - 55 fps, 8GB VRAM
> FXAA - 48 fps, 8.1GBVRAM
> 2x MSAA - 8.9GB VRAM
> 8X MSAA - 11.8GB VRAM
> TXAA - 30-35 fps 11GB VRAM
> 
> I dunno if the 11GB was a hitch or what. The 8GB numbers are legit though.


I notice you didn't post the FPS you got under 2x and 8x MSAA. Also I suspect on 8x MSAA you're actually hitting the VRAM cap which should result in even further drop in your FPS.


----------



## smicha

Guys,

Please test your X on new OctaneRender Bench and upload the scores. This will help the community determine of how good the X is
http://render.otoy.com/octanebench/


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> damm am loving this card! still testing and no throttle yet
> idles at 22-23 at 22 fan speed max iv seen 61 overclocked or 51 not overclocked


Nice score, 2x780ti....


----------



## Seyumi

Um, does anyone who has SLI and 4K been able to play a game yet where the FPS dipped under 60FPS on max settings? I've been going through my games any haven't found any yet....This is amazing since I built an X99 System w/ 4 980's in mind and now I'm wondering if I should return some stuff before it's too late and do a Z97 system instead keeping my 2 Titan X's...I don't see many SLI benchmarks for this card. Anyone have any besides the super short and non descriptive digital storm one?


----------



## Thangsanity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smicha*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> Please test your X on new OctaneRender Bench and upload the scores. This will help the community determine of how good the X is
> http://render.otoy.com/octanebench/


Here you go, Total Score: 142.95.

OctaneBench.jpg 2857k .jpg file


----------



## smicha

Thank you!

Did you hit the upload button after the test?


----------



## Thangsanity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smicha*
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Did you hit the upload button after the test?


Yes I did.


----------



## smicha

Great!

What is the max stock voltage for X? 1.2V? Do you think it will go on water to 1500Mhz?


----------



## DNMock

EK Blocks are up for pre-order:

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=EK-FC-TITANX


----------



## Thangsanity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smicha*
> 
> Great!
> 
> What is the max stock voltage for X? 1.2V? Do you think it will go on water to 1500Mhz?


I don't see why it wouldn't reach 1500Mhz on water. I'm reaching 1526Mhz Boost on Air right now.. You can't change the voltages and I'm new to this forum so IDK a lot about voltages. I normally just keep it stock.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 6L? you def need a drain sump.


Yeah







seemed like a cool idea at the time, now I realize it probably wasn't the smartest thing to do making the loop that big


----------



## BigMack70

Isn't the point of water just to keep noise down? I'm not sure how much extra headroom for an OC you'd get on water compared to just maxing out your fan profile...


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Isn't the point of water just to keep noise down? I'm not sure how much extra headroom for an OC you'd get on water compared to just maxing out your fan profile...


Your max Core Temp would be around 50-55C with a WaterBlock. Now I'll leave you to judge if that would help with an OC or not.


----------



## xorbe

Are the silver Titan and black Titan X shrouds interchangeable?


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Isn't the point of water just to keep noise down? I'm not sure how much extra headroom for an OC you'd get on water compared to just maxing out your fan profile...


Nah, water will give you a lot of headroom.

If the stock cooler is crappy (290X) your load temps can drop by 50* C


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> My card shipped from the Egg.....


Nice. Earlier today I switched my order from Amazon to Newegg. My order still shows "Pre-Order" and "Release Date: 03/20/2015." Hopefully they didn't allow people to order above what they had in stock.


----------



## krel

One of my newegg orders shows shipped, the other packaging. I'm guessing they'll actually ship tomorrow morning though. Not sure whether the one-day shipping will mean Saturday or Monday.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thangsanity*
> 
> I don't see why it wouldn't reach 1500Mhz on water. I'm reaching 1526Mhz Boost on Air right now.. You can't change the voltages and I'm new to this forum so IDK a lot about voltages. I normally just keep it stock.


I think EVGA Precision X will allow you to add some voltage to it. I don't think MSI Afterburner is properly supporting that yet.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> Nice. Earlier today I switched my order from Amazon to Newegg. My order still shows "Pre-Order" and "Release Date: 03/20/2015." Hopefully they didn't allow people to order above what they had in stock.


Not only that, I just received my FedEx tracking #, arrives tomorrow...


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Isn't the point of water just to keep noise down? I'm not sure how much extra headroom for an OC you'd get on water compared to just maxing out your fan profile...


There are a few things at play. First, the fan power is calculated into the power limit, so not having to run the fan would free up some power room, especially if you're having to run the fan high. Also, if you are keeping the cards are 40-45C instead of 75C, there will be less leakage and therefore use less power. So you will free up some power headroom by going water, but I can't tell you how much. When I water cooled my Titans it certainly helped, but they still needed a modded bios to reach anywhere near max clock even within factory voltage limits. I wasn't afraid to do so with adequate cooling.

I would say generally water cooling is just for lower temps and noise, but may allow to go a little bit higher even on factory bios.


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Not only that, I just received my FedEx tracking #, arrives tomorrow...










. I opted for overnight for my two Titan Xs - hoping they arrive this weekend or Mon.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I opted for overnight for my two Titan Xs - hoping they arrive this weekend or Mon.


Yeah shipping on these is pretty damn quick. Even here in Canada. It's shipped out from Texas and makes it to my door in roughly 15 hours. 3rd titan arrives tomorrow. IF ONLY I HAD BLOCKS. -_-


----------



## carlhil2

From the looks of things late last night/this morning, I thought that I would be waiting at least a week to order/receive these cards, so, I am pleasantly surprised at the speed of shipments from the Egg..now, I can concentrate on the NCAA Tournament..Big East baby..


----------



## krel

So do you guys test each card separately for max OC on air before going SLI/water?


----------



## Hawk777th

Got mine today! Got her running smooth @ 110% and 1400MHZ clock. Great card. I keep my house around 68F all year so it only throttles down to about 1350Mhz with throttling and 40% fan.

Awesome card now to grab my other one and a monitor that isnt 1080P LOL.


----------



## carlhil2

As soon as I can, mine is going under. if some issue were to arise, I'd just worry about it then. as long as there is no issues at stock, I am good...


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> There are a few things at play. First, the fan power is calculated into the power limit, so not having to run the fan would free up some power room, especially if you're having to run the fan high. Also, if you are keeping the cards are 40-45C instead of 75C, there will be less leakage and therefore use less power. So you will free up some power headroom by going water, but I can't tell you how much. When I water cooled my Titans it certainly helped, but they still needed a modded bios to reach anywhere near max clock even within factory voltage limits. I wasn't afraid to do so with adequate cooling.
> 
> I would say generally water cooling is just for lower temps and noise, but may allow to go a little bit higher even on factory bios.


Interesting. Hopefully Corsair will release an HG10 bracket for this card before too long so I can find out for myself


----------



## dboythagr8

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6291906?

Firestrike Ultra - 8640

Number 4 on HOF

OC = +248 (1250) core / +548 (2027Mhz) / 4.5ghz 4930k

Feel like I have more head room. I've yet to eclipse 80c.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6291906?
> 
> Firestrike Ultra - 8640
> 
> Number 4 on HOF
> 
> OC = +248 (1250) core / +548 (2027Mhz) / 4.5ghz 4930k
> 
> Feel like I have more head room. I've yet to eclipse 80c.


What did your clock boost to?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> So do you guys test each card separately for max OC on air before going SLI/water?


Some do, some dont and just find the max clocks in SLI. In SLI each card's max OC is not as important as your SLI clocks are only as good as your lowest OCing card.


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> What did your clock boost to?


1425 was my boost. Don't think it stayed there the entire time, but that was the max


----------



## Hawk777th

Are any of you guys bringing the Voltage up or just the power target?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6291906?
> 
> Firestrike Ultra - 8640
> 
> Number 4 on HOF
> 
> OC = +248 (1250) core / +548 (2027Mhz) / 4.5ghz 4930k
> 
> Feel like I have more head room. I've yet to eclipse 80c.


don't forget to post in the OCN Top 30 Benches:









http://www.overclock.net/t/1518806/firestrike-ultra-top-30/0_20
http://www.overclock.net/t/1443196/firestrike-extreme-top-30
http://www.overclock.net/t/1464813/3d-mark-11-extreme-top-30
http://www.overclock.net/t/872945/top-30-3d-mark-13-fire-strike-scores-in-crossfire-sli
http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-4-0-scores
http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0
http://www.overclock.net/t/1361939/top-30-3dmark11-scores-for-single-dual-tri-quad
http://www.overclock.net/t/1406832/single-gpu-firestrike-top-30


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6291906?
> 
> Firestrike Ultra - 8640
> 
> Number 4 on HOF
> 
> OC = +248 (1250) core / +548 (2027Mhz) / 4.5ghz 4930k
> 
> Feel like I have more head room. I've yet to eclipse 80c.


Gonna run an FS Ultra test now...results in a few!


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> don't forget to post in the OCN Top 30 Benches:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1518806/firestrike-ultra-top-30/0_20


Added my entry to the thread


----------



## Orthello

Can someone confirm please Ram types eg Samsung / hynix (god forbid epalada) for :

Asus Titan X
Gigabyte Titan X
Evga Titan X

My brother wants to buy 2 and has the choice of either type .. all the same ???


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Can someone confirm please Ram types eg Samsung / hynix (god forbid epalada) for :
> 
> Asus Titan X
> Gigabyte Titan X
> Evga Titan X
> 
> My brother wants to buy 2 and has the choice of either type .. all the same ???


Nobody has an EVGA card. Right now they are all from Nvidia and it is Hynix according to my GPUZ


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Can someone confirm please Ram types eg Samsung / hynix (god forbid epalada) for :
> 
> Asus Titan X
> Gigabyte Titan X
> Evga Titan X
> 
> My brother wants to buy 2 and has the choice of either type .. all the same ???


probably all hynix.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> probably all hynix.


Yeah i would think so, most likely all from the same factory . Still i have a mild preference for Samsung if it was an option ..


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> I notice you didn't post the FPS you got under 2x and 8x MSAA. Also I suspect on 8x MSAA you're actually hitting the VRAM cap which should result in even further drop in your FPS.


I forgot to grab them tbh. I do know that at 8x MSAA it was like in the 10s or something lol.

I'm about to load it up again in a few and do a few more things for a user on another forum. I'll give 8x MSAA another shot for laughs.


----------



## szeged

fffff


----------



## jcde7ago

Just snagged #4 on the FireStrike Ultra HoF...with my gimped 5960X @ 4.0Ghz on an H60, lol.









I really need to get these cards and my CPU under water...they can be pushed so much higher....


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> my cards from nvidia will arrive tomorrow
> 
> my cards from newegg will also arrive tomorrow
> 
> oh boy.


don't forget to use the very ultimate scientific procedure to choose the 4 you will keep before opening:

Eeny, meeny, miny, moe,...


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Just snagged #4 on the FireStrike Ultra HoF...with my gimped 5960X @ 4.0Ghz on an H60, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really need to get these cards and my CPU under water...they can be pushed so much higher....


I really need to start making plans to move to X99 + 5960X









+REP for manning up to the battle and making me sit down with your 4.0ghz 5960x lol


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> I really need to start making plans to move to X99 + 5960X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +REP for manning up to the battle and making me sit down with your 4.0ghz 5960x lol


All in good fun, my friend!!









I'm going to do a couple more runs and see if I can't get OVER 9000!! tonight...lol...


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> All in good fun, my friend!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to do a couple more runs and see if I can't get OVER 9000!! tonight...lol...


Microcenter has the 5960x for $800...then I need a motherboard...ram....


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Microcenter has the 5960x for $800...then I need a motherboard...ram....


DOOOOO EEEEEETTTTTT!!!!!!!


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> my cards from nvidia will arrive tomorrow
> 
> my cards from newegg will also arrive tomorrow
> 
> oh boy.


Wish I had your problems...I wonder when MC is going to get their supply, seem to always be late to the gpu game...


----------



## jcde7ago

8944...soooooo close to 9K!!!!


----------



## NapalmV5




----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> 8944...soooooo close to 9K!!!!


Bye 980's, It's been real,....


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NapalmV5*


LOL at that frame rate. Haha. But question...why Quad Titans and only a 1080p display?


----------



## NapalmV5

^ all this time ive been on the fence on what 4k display to go with.. hdtv or gsync or smtg else.. maybe gsync

dsr worked fine at 2x sli but at 4x sli i get black screen.. wouldve posted 4k too


----------



## Pj811

Hey guys, bought my Titan, and i just got called in from work saying i have to stay another 6 months in montreal. It already got sentt to california. When i ship to Montreal, if i tell my wife to open it and send it without box will i have to pay customs? I already payed cali tax








Thanks in advance


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NapalmV5*
> 
> ^ all this time ive been on the fence on what 4k display to go with.. hdtv or gsync or smtg else.. maybe gsync
> 
> dsr worked fine at 2x sli but at 4x sli i get black screen.. wouldve posted 4k too


Well I'm only going with 3 titan x's myself. But the way I look at it, I can either do 1440p + DSR @ 144Hz + Gsync, or 4k @ 60Hz + Gsync. Anything else would just be a compromise that I don't want to make. I've even been thinking about that 21:9 gsync ips 144hz display acer will be launching later this year. But as of now, I'm ready to pick up the XB270HU.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pj811*
> 
> Hey guys, bought my Titan, and i just got called in from work saying i have to stay another 6 months in montreal. It already got sentt to california. When i ship to Montreal, if i tell my wife to open it and send it without box will i have to pay customs? I already payed cali tax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance


This gets tricky. It depends on the declared customs value. If you lie about it and say it's $50 and ship it out with only $50 insurance, unless they select your package for screening and realize what it is, you won't have to pay any additional fees. But what if they do inspect it? Or worse...what if the package is lost and you only insured it as a $50 gift?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Well I'm only going with 3 titan x's myself. But the way I look at it, I can either do 1440p + DSR @ 144Hz + Gsync, or 4k @ 60Hz + Gsync. Anything else would just be a compromise that I don't want to make. I've even been thinking about that 21:9 gsync ips 144hz display acer will be launching later this year. But as of now, I'm ready to pick up the XB270HU.


dsr disable on sli afaik. U need to do manual downscaling.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> dsr disable on sli afaik. U need to do manual downscaling.


I run DSR with SLI right now. Apparently as someone else told me earlier, DSR + SLI is only an issue when you have GSYNC on. At which point, you can just create a custom 4k resolution to use instead of DSR directly. I wouldn't have even known this was an issue as I don't have a GSYNC monitor yet. Hopefully in a week or two.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NapalmV5*
> 
> ^ all this time ive been on the fence on what 4k display to go with.. hdtv or gsync or smtg else.. maybe gsync
> 
> dsr worked fine at 2x sli but at 4x sli i get black screen.. wouldve posted 4k too


afaik dsr has been disabled when sli n only manual downscaling will work


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> I run DSR with SLI right now. Apparently as someone else told me earlier, DSR + SLI is only an issue when you have GSYNC on. At which point, you can just create a custom 4k resolution to use instead of DSR directly. I wouldn't have even known this was an issue as I don't have a GSYNC monitor yet. Hopefully in a week or two.


So if i disable gsync it will work.? Damn nvidia forum. They lied


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> So if i disable gsync it will work.? Damn nvidia forum. They lied


I don't know if it's about disabling GSYNC or about it automatically disabling DSR when it detects a GSYNC-capable monitor. Unfortunately as I mentioned I don't have first hand experience with the GSYNC portion yet. But I do know that it's worked flawlessly for me in all games with 3 GTX Titans on a Korean 1440p 120Hz display.


----------



## Pj811

if i ship as used for total value, is canada customs still gonna let it rip lol


----------



## Falknir

Did a very quick overclock with my (temporary) current system, before it gets completely rebuilt soon (damn ASUS X99-E WS USB 3.1 still not available). Looks like they hit 1,400MHz fairly easily, but dialed them back till I get them under water (also soonish) or until I just go OC crazy.








http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=2kwhs


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pj811*
> 
> if i ship as used for total value, is canada customs still gonna let it rip lol


Depends if they inspect it, and if the person inspecting it knows what they're looking at. It's a risk. I'd be more concerned about it being potentially lost. Lol. Just this week I was sending a gift box to a friend in Arizona for her birthday. The value was $300. I tried to send it insured for $300 and have myself pay all the customs/duties, but Canada Post/USPS say they won't do it. So I ended up marking it as a gift at $50 value. Now here, I'm risking $300 worth of goods, knowing I'll potentially end up losing $250. And while hoping they won't realize it's worth more. I wouldn't do the same with a $1000 USD video card.

I think "Gift" status can only be claimed up to $30 or $50 or something. Like I said you can take a risk. Or get creative.









Another option...return the card to Nvidia. Buy another and have it shipped where you want. Nvidia pre-charges the appropriate Canadian tax, and there are no additional fees upon delivery. And shipping to Canada usually takes a total of 15 hours. Which is amazing.


----------



## DNMock

What's the name of that driver removal program that works like a champ again?


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> I run DSR with SLI right now. Apparently as someone else told me earlier, DSR + SLI is only an issue when you have GSYNC on. At which point, you can just create a custom 4k resolution to use instead of DSR directly. I wouldn't have even known this was an issue as I don't have a GSYNC monitor yet. Hopefully in a week or two.


Gsync Monitor and SLI won't work regardless of disabling Gsync in drivers or not.

So you're in single card territory if you want DSR to work on your Gsync monitor.

NV really to fix this, been nearly 6 months since DSR came out and still no love if you have SLI and Gsync monitor.. pretty poor really.


----------



## dboythagr8

MFAA also does not work with SLI setups...


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> What's the name of that driver removal program that works like a champ again?


DDU?


----------



## Stateless

Got my Titan's in today, but ran into a problem with my Water Cooling system. I basically did not have the proper parts to complete the loop after I removed my OG Titans that were also H20'd. My loop went from the CPU, then into the 2 GPU's. When I removed the 2 GPU's, I thought I had a part that would allow me to connect the two ends of the tubing, but alas I did not. So to get at least something running, I reconnected 1 of my OG Titans, turned off the PCI Lane for it and just letting the H20 run through to make the connection so my CPU at least gets cooled.

This has forced me to only test 1 GPU at a time until my Waterblocks arrive...but at least I get to play around with one of them. So far, the first one seems to clock pretty good. I am at +250, with a boost clock of 1450, max temp has hit 74 while benching. My fan profile is a 1:1 match for temp/heat, so when the card is at 60 temp, fan speed is at 60. I do this until it hits 70, then the fan runs 2 points faster. So when it hit 74 temp, fan was hitting 76. So far this has been working good.

One thing I notice and I noticed this even when I was doing a +200 to the core. At +200 when a bench starts, it boosts to 1402 like it should, but maybe 3-4min in, it drops to 1388 boost and stays there. Even when I did +250, it starts and stays for a while at 1450 boost, but then drops down to 1438. So not sure why it boosts high, then dials back. In order to force a solid 1402, I had to go +214 and it would stick at 1402, of course it would higher in the beginning, but drop back a little.

In Firestrike, my card for sure goes to 110% it even said it was 112% at one point. My initial run of Firstrike provided me a score that made me the #3 single Titan X. I was #5 but then that is when I went to +250. I have not done anything with memory as of yet.

Here is a link for my Firestrike Score: Not sure how to screen shot it and insert it...lol

http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+performance+preset/version+1.1/1+gpu

Mine is the one with a user name of Hawk269


----------



## cstkl1

Could be because of lack of scaler bug??
Or with the already wonky when ure chaging between refresh rate ulmb n gsync frequently.. It crashes to no signal once in a blue moon...


----------



## Baasha

Any idea when DSR will work on 4K/5K monitors AND SLI?

Want to try some DSR on dat 5K!


----------



## cstkl1

Has anybody tried to check the mod bios??


----------



## Seyumi

I get roughly 1425hz on my 2 on air. Never go above 80'ish even on synthetic benchmarks which we all know isn't real world use. Quite happy with these I was specifically going quad GTX 980 but looks like 2 of these overclocked are somewhere between 3-4 980's anyway. What a waste I should have went with a Z97 system but it was built my X99 system before these Titan X's were even rumored. I just tested like 15 games I couldn't get them to drop below 60FPS on 4K unless it was something ridiculous I'd never use like 8X MSAA.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> DDU?


Yup that's her, ty!


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> MFAA also does not work with SLI setups...


Less concerned about mfaa when I have 12gb vram. =D also smaa is an amazing alternative. For games that have it. Or if you use an injector. Seriously don't understand why more devs don't put in smaa support


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seyumi*
> 
> I get roughly 1425hz on my 2 on air. Never go above 80'ish even on synthetic benchmarks which we all know isn't real world use. Quite happy with these I was specifically going quad GTX 980 but looks like 2 of these overclocked are somewhere between 3-4 980's anyway. What a waste I should have went with a Z97 system but it was built my X99 system before these Titan X's were even rumored. I just tested like 15 games I couldn't get them to drop below 60FPS on 4K unless it was something ridiculous I'd never use like 8X MSAA.


1425Mhz is a fantastic clock..!

How do u like the 4K 40" TV?

Any pics?


----------



## 5150 Joker

So from what I see, the average OC on air seems to be in the 1350-1400 MHz range, pretty much spot on with what NVIDIA claimed. So this makes me wonder why they just didn't ship ALL of the cards with a 1100 MHz base clock and 1200-1300 MHz boost? Would've gotten that magical 40% over 980 on all benchmarks and put the 390x speculation to rest while at it. Or maybe that's their plan w/the 1080Ti or whatever they call it, 1 SMM disabled with a very high clock and 6 GB @ $600.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> One thing I notice and I noticed this even when I was doing a +200 to the core. At +200 when a bench starts, it boosts to 1402 like it should, but maybe 3-4min in, it drops to 1388 boost and stays there. Even when I did +250, it starts and stays for a while at 1450 boost, but then drops down to 1438. So not sure why it boosts high, then dials back. In order to force a solid 1402, I had to go +214 and it would stick at 1402, of course it would higher in the beginning, but drop back a little.


Your throttling. Reaching one of your limits will cause this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Has anybody tried to check the mod bios??


^^^ THIS! Anyone? We need some feedback.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> So from what I see, the average OC on air seems to be in the 1350-1400 MHz range, pretty much spot on with what NVIDIA claimed. So this makes me wonder why they just didn't ship ALL of the cards with a 1100 MHz base clock and 1200-1300 MHz boost? Would've gotten that magical 40% over 980 on all benchmarks and put the 390x speculation to rest while at it. Or maybe that's their plan w/the 1080Ti or whatever they call it, 1 SMM disabled with a very high clock and 6 GB @ $600.


Power? I would assume bumping to 1100 migh push over that 250W mark a bit?

It'll be very interesting to see where the 390X is when it releases, and how much it can be overclocked in comparison.


----------



## alucardis666

Just pre ordered mine. the problematic 970's are now on eBay and I feel great! can't wait to get my card. went eVGA... we'll see how it goes!


----------



## 5150 Joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> Power? I would assume bumping to 1100 migh push over that 250W mark a bit?
> 
> It'll be very interesting to see where the 390X is when it releases, and how much it can be overclocked in comparison.


Good point, didn't think of that 250W limit. Too bad NVIDIA doesn't do a slightly better job with the PCB design, Titan could be so much more if they put in a little more effort.


----------



## rush2049

At the +250 mark my card wants more voltage; to go to +275 for example it just fails.

It isn't hitting the power limit, or the thermal limit, it just can't do it. Other than modded bios I don't know of a way to raise the voltage at this point in time to test my theory.

Is a modded bios the only way to raise voltage on maxwell?

I was playing Battlefield Hardline at max everything getting over 120fps constantly. But at +250 it crashed with a dx11 error..... that game is so new (buggy) I am not sure if it was my overclock or the game, but it was fine for 4 hours then just crashed on a map change.


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rush2049*
> 
> At the +250 mark my card wants more voltage; to go to +275 for example it just fails.
> 
> It isn't hitting the power limit, or the thermal limit, it just can't do it. Other than modded bios I don't know of a way to raise the voltage at this point in time to test my theory.
> 
> Is a modded bios the only way to raise voltage on maxwell?
> 
> I was playing Battlefield Hardline at max everything getting over 120fps constantly. But at +250 it crashed with a dx11 error..... that game is so new (buggy) I am not sure if it was my overclock or the game, but it was fine for 4 hours then just crashed on a map change.


Interesting....cause I just crashed at +250 as well. I was hitting a boost of 1450, then it would go down to about 1438, but 15 min or so into Watchdogs and it crashed.

I went down to a +215, which gives a boost of 1404, with the occasion of it dropping to 1392 then going back. Played Watchdogs again and no crashes. Even went through the same areas where it crashed before, played about 15 min or so longer and caused some pretty heavy mahem and it was pretty solid.

My max temp hit 74 with the fan hitting 76, so it is not heat. Power limit while gaming hit a max of 95, so like you it is not hitting any of the limits. Even without any extra voltage, I am getting a good +1400 boost, which on air and with no volts that is pretty good.

Is the reason we can add voltage due to the Precision/Afterburner not updated for the Titan X or are we locked out from minor voltage addition? I never done the bios changing since it scares the crap out of me, but I hope this is just a case of software and we can add just a little more juice. Based on my experience with other GPU's, if we can add just a little juice, I am sure 1500 is within reason.


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seyumi*
> 
> I get roughly 1425hz on my 2 on air. Never go above 80'ish even on synthetic benchmarks which we all know isn't real world use. Quite happy with these I was specifically going quad GTX 980 but looks like 2 of these overclocked are somewhere between 3-4 980's anyway. What a waste I should have went with a Z97 system but it was built my X99 system before these Titan X's were even rumored. I just tested like 15 games I couldn't get them to drop below 60FPS on 4K unless it was something ridiculous I'd never use like 8X MSAA.


When you are doing it, are you OC each individual card or are you using the sync and applying it to both? That is pretty good for SLI. Usually, in the past, SLI you can't OC as much because one card or something else holds it back. If you are getting +1400 and it is solid in SLI that is very good!


----------



## rush2049

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Interesting....cause I just crashed at +250 as well. I was hitting a boost of 1450, then it would go down to about 1438, but 15 min or so into Watchdogs and it crashed.
> 
> I went down to a +215, which gives a boost of 1404, with the occasion of it dropping to 1392 then going back. Played Watchdogs again and no crashes. Even went through the same areas where it crashed before, played about 15 min or so longer and caused some pretty heavy mahem and it was pretty solid.
> 
> My max temp hit 74 with the fan hitting 76, so it is not heat. Power limit while gaming hit a max of 95, so like you it is not hitting any of the limits. Even without any extra voltage, I am getting a good +1400 boost, which on air and with no volts that is pretty good.
> 
> *Is the reason we can add voltage due to the Precision/Afterburner not updated for the Titan X or are we locked out from minor voltage addition*? I never done the bios changing since it scares the crap out of me, but I hope this is just a case of software and we can add just a little more juice. Based on my experience with other GPU's, if we can add just a little juice, *I am sure 1500 is within reason*.


I am not sure, I did not pay attention much to the overclocking endeavours during the maxwell generation and am just jumping back in after working on the GTX 590 and GTX Titan extensively before....
back then bios tweaking got you further adjustment room, but voltage adjustment was available in limited fashion inside afterburner beta releases.

Maybe Nvidia locked down the VRM to only the bios? I just don't know and was hoping someone more in the know would chime in.

I think 1500 is more than reasonable on air with the stock cooler.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rush2049*
> 
> At the +250 mark my card wants more voltage; to go to +275 for example it just fails.
> 
> It isn't hitting the power limit, or the thermal limit, it just can't do it. Other than modded bios I don't know of a way to raise the voltage at this point in time to test my theory.
> 
> Is a modded bios the only way to raise voltage on maxwell?
> 
> I was playing Battlefield Hardline at max everything getting over 120fps constantly. But at +250 it crashed with a dx11 error..... that game is so new (buggy) I am not sure if it was my overclock or the game, but it was fine for 4 hours then just crashed on a map change.


It's not just your cards - average OC on the Titan X without voltage increase is pretty much right around the +200mhz mark for the core. One of my cards can do +248mhz on the core, and the other can do +233mhz on the core. Just one more mhz over those max clocks, even on +10% power target, and the drivers will crash for sure. These cards will absolutely need a custom BIOS/voltage unlock and then put under water to really realize their potential.

They're beasts now, but I don't see an issue with hitting +400-450mhz on the core with even just a small voltage bump under water....and reaching those clocks will EASILY yield performance that will surpass (stock) 980s in SLI and should easily reach 5-digit scores in FireStrike Ultra. I can't wait for my blocks + my case to arrive so that I can give my CPU and these GPUs the loop they deserve.


----------



## gamingarena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Yeah shipping on these is pretty damn quick. Even here in Canada. It's shipped out from Texas and makes it to my door in roughly 15 hours. 3rd titan arrives tomorrow. IF ONLY I HAD BLOCKS. -_-


How much did you have to pay for import charges on 2? or just how much did they cost you with everything shipping included in CAD?


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> How much did you have to pay for import charges on 2? or just how much did they cost you with everything shipping included in CAD?


There were no additional duties/taxes/etc...So essentially it was $999 for the card, $35.13 for shipping, and $51.71 tax. That's $1085 USD. Conversion depends on what you use. Through PayPal it was about $1420 CAD grand total. Blame harper for the conversion.









Important to mention I'm in Alberta so that's why there's only the 5% tax.


----------



## jcde7ago

On a side note, looking at the members list...most people got 1 or 2 Titan Xs, with a couple people buying 4(!)...but not a single person has purchased 3! Lol. I was hoping someone was going to grab 3 and give us some reliable Tri-SLI benchmarks...but now I might have to do it....


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> On a side note, looking at the members list...most people got 1 or 2 Titan Xs, with a couple people buying 4(!)...but not a single person has purchased 3! Lol. I was hoping someone was going to grab 3 and give us some reliable Tri-SLI benchmarks...but now I might have to do it....


I've seen a few people like myself who bought 2, then gave in and ordered the 3rd afterwards. Quad sli is more problematic than tri-sli from my experience when I had 4 gtx 680's. So with the original Titan and this titan x release, I've stuck with 3.

Soon as my blocks arrive I'll be able to test them out. But I'm not dismantling my loop twice in one week just to test these cards on air.

Some liquid ultra between the blocks and the Titan x, and they'll be ready to OC hard. As long as a good modded bios is out.


----------



## hatlesschimp

i cant find the ek bridges on there website. Im not home at the moment but i think im using the 1 and 3 slots on my x99 deluxe.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> I've seen a few people like myself who bought 2, then gave in and ordered the 3rd afterwards. Quad sli is more problematic than tri-sli from my experience when I had 4 gtx 680's. So with the original Titan and this titan x release, I've stuck with 3.
> 
> Soon as my blocks arrive I'll be able to test them out. But I'm not dismantling my loop twice in one week just to test these cards on air.
> 
> Some liquid ultra between the blocks and the Titan x, and they'll be ready to OC hard. As long as a good modded bios is out.


I honestly just want to bench with 3, as I can't see needing more than two for most games even when gaming in Surround. I'll sit on the idea for a few days and also wait until the people who bought 4 get their Tri-SLI benchmarks up as well.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> i cant find the ek bridges on there website. Im not home at the moment but i think im using the 1 and 3 slots on my x99 deluxe.


For the X99 Deluxe, you need either the EK-FC Triple Parallel connector, or the EK-FC Dual Parallel 3-slot.


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> I've seen a few people like myself who bought 2, then gave in and ordered the 3rd afterwards. Quad sli is more problematic than tri-sli from my experience when I had 4 gtx 680's. So with the original Titan and this titan x release, I've stuck with 3.
> 
> Soon as my blocks arrive I'll be able to test them out. But I'm not dismantling my loop twice in one week just to test these cards on air.
> 
> Some liquid ultra between the blocks and the Titan x, and they'll be ready to OC hard. As long as a good modded bios is out.


Did you get an ETA on your blocks? I ordered 2 and 2 Black Backplates but got the message that the backplates were on backorder. I assume, they are holding the blocks until the plates come in to make it all in one shipment. Just curious as to what you have heard with your order?


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Did you get an ETA on your blocks? I ordered 2 and 2 Black Backplates but got the message that the backplates were on backorder. I assume, they are holding the blocks until the plates come in to make it all in one shipment. Just curious as to what you have heard with your order?


Yeah they said backplates are on backorder. Should be coming in on the 24th. The entire order is being held and will be shipped together hopefully on the 24th or 25th, meaning I should have them before the end of next week.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Yeah they said backplates are on backorder. Should be coming in on the 24th. The entire order is being held and will be shipped together hopefully on the 24th or 25th, meaning I should have them before the end of next week.


I'm basically just going to wait for your updates if I don't have the EK order page open, cause i'm in the same boat (and Stateless is as well).









And yeah, I did confirm with one of their reps (I emailed [email protected]) that orders are held until they are able to fulfill ALL items ordered and everything is shipped out at once.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> I honestly just want to bench with 3, as I can't see needing more than two for most games even when gaming in Surround. I'll sit on the idea for a few days and also wait until the people who bought 4 get their Tri-SLI benchmarks up as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the X99 Deluxe, you need either the EK-FC Triple Parallel connector, or the EK-FC Dual Parallel 3-slot.


If DX12 and compatible games were coming out sooner, I'd say no brainer, go for the 3rd. For me, the reason I did it, is anti-aliasing. I've started to fall in love with massive AA levels and DSR. It really takes the feel of games to another level. Just so you have a rough idea...2 Titan X cards OC'd under water should be as powerful as 4 original GTX Titan cards OC'd to like, 1200MHz. Which means for general purpose enthusiast grade gaming, it's more than enough to handle 1440p at 144hz, and 4k at 60hz. But if you want to toss in a little DSR or 8x AA, the 3rd card comes in handy. And for me...that high level AA really changes the feel of games. But outside of enabling GPU specific features, 2 OC'd titan x cards should be limited by your CPU before anything else until DX12 comes out.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> If DX12 and compatible games were coming out sooner, I'd say no brainer, go for the 3rd. For me, the reason I did it, is anti-aliasing. I've started to fall in love with massive AA levels and DSR. It really takes the feel of games to another level. Just so you have a rough idea...2 Titan X cards OC'd under water should be as powerful as 4 original GTX Titan cards OC'd to like, 1200MHz. Which means for general purpose enthusiast grade gaming, it's more than enough to handle 1440p at 144hz, and 4k at 60hz. But if you want to toss in a little DSR or 8x AA, the 3rd card comes in handy. And for me...that high level AA really changes the feel of games. But outside of enabling GPU specific features, 2 OC'd titan x cards should be limited by your CPU before anything else until DX12 comes out.


Yep, agreed. I'd really, really like to see how 3 and 4-way SLI TitanXs scale with a highly OC'd (~4.7Ghz+) 5960X. I know PCI-E lanes aren't going to make a difference this generation still, so in that regard I don't mind that the third card would be running at x8.


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Yeah they said backplates are on backorder. Should be coming in on the 24th. The entire order is being held and will be shipped together hopefully on the 24th or 25th, meaning I should have them before the end of next week.


Thanks! I have 2 of each pending, but was not sure if they are holding them up for the plates. Cannot wait till next week then to get my blocks! Damn, I am thinking of adding a 3rd card now, just not sure if I should. I use a Panasonic 65" 4k screen for my gaming and I think 2 Titans X, even at stock clock should be able to handle any game at 4k/60fps even with some AA. I tried to do it with my 2 OG Titans, just no way on many games, but what I did notice that AA is not needed as much at 4k resolution due to the pixel density, but it was dependent on the game, some were 100% fine without any AA other games needed a little bit.

I guess once I have them on water and running, I will do some real 4k/60fps SLI testing and if I need to add a 3rd, I may just do that!


----------



## Pj811

Just changed my order to Montreal
With 35 dollar shippping, total was 1185 for one


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Yep, agreed. I'd really, really like to see how 3 and 4-way SLI TitanXs scale with a highly OC'd (~4.7Ghz+) 5960X. I know PCI-E lanes aren't going to make a difference this generation still, so in that regard I don't mind that the third card would be running at x8.


Well my 3770k at 5.2GHz should outperform a 5960x at 4.7GHz for 90%+ of games right now due to poor workload distribution and limited multi-core support. I was curious about potential issues with one slot at 8x speed. With a 19% OC on the memory, it bumps the memory bandwidth to 400GB/s. I may have to do some tests on the cards at identical clocks, but one on 8x and one on 16x. Although if anyone else were able to test it out, would be even better.


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pj811*
> 
> Hey guys, bought my Titan, and i just got called in from work saying i have to stay another 6 months in montreal. It already got sentt to california. When i ship to Montreal, if i tell my wife to open it and send it without box will i have to pay customs? I already payed cali tax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance


When I order from America, i allways ask the shop to open the box before sending and put "gift" on it (then again gift in swedish means poisen, but i guess the custom speak english







)
When I was in N.Y. last summer I broght a whole bag of tech with me home, that ive open already in America, and in custom Id just say it was all a gift.

Had for exemple a PS4 with me home to Sweden from N.Y. in USA it was pretty much 50% cheaper then here.
25% tax in Sweden is a joke









** $1.390 (incl tax) for a Titan X here. Cant wait to get it tho, 26th they said it would be in stock in Sweden


----------



## gamingarena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> There were no additional duties/taxes/etc...So essentially it was $999 for the card, $35.13 for shipping, and $51.71 tax. That's $1085 USD. Conversion depends on what you use. Through PayPal it was about $1420 CAD grand total. Blame harper for the conversion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Important to mention I'm in Alberta so that's why there's only the 5% tax.


Thanks, just ordered 2x, got hit with 13% Ontario taxes







still cheaper then CanadaComputers and NCIX they asking $1350 for one and $1390 for EVGA SC.


----------



## Pj811

God why is Montreal tax so much?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> The Egg has bust their first load, now "out of stock, eta: 3/24..."


lol, not surprising really.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Yep, agreed. I'd really, really like to see how 3 and 4-way SLI TitanXs scale with a highly OC'd (~4.7Ghz+) 5960X. I know PCI-E lanes aren't going to make a difference this generation still, so in that regard I don't mind that the third card would be running at x8.


I doubt it will make any difference no, PCIE Gen 3.0 has plenty of bandwidth. I'll most likely be running three in 8x


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pj811*
> 
> God why is Montreal tax so much?


Because french people. =D Actually it's high all across Canada because there is both a Federal tax and a State tax. Alberta (my province) has generally been well off enough to not need a State sales tax, and only pays 5% Federal tax.


----------



## Seyumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> 1425Mhz is a fantastic clock..!
> 
> How do u like the 4K 40" TV?
> 
> Any pics?


Sure why not:



And it's not a TV it's a true 4K computer monitor







Can't go wrong with a 4K 60hz VA screen for those inky blacks. Monitor does have a few technical problems but not enough to warrant not liking it. I do throttle down to 1402mhz but only in benchmarks. I'm actually more closer to 1450mhz just playing games. Anything higher and the benchmarks crash.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> When you are doing it, are you OC each individual card or are you using the sync and applying it to both? That is pretty good for SLI. Usually, in the past, SLI you can't OC as much because one card or something else holds it back. If you are getting +1400 and it is solid in SLI that is very good!


To be honest I just linked them together and set +225 MHz in Evga Precision with max overvolt + power target. I'm too lazy to spend days/weeks overclocking stuff. I might try to tweak some more in the future.


----------



## jcde7ago

Pulled the trigger on a 3rd Titan X to join my current 2....and ordered a 3-way SLI bridge as well (both from the Nvidia online store)....


----------



## CyberPunked

Just ordered
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falknir*
> 
> Did a very quick overclock with my (temporary) current system, before it gets completely rebuilt soon (damn ASUS X99-E WS USB 3.1 still not available). Looks like they hit 1,400MHz fairly easily, but dialed them back till I get them under water (also soonish) or until I just go OC crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=2kwhs


Was it reasonably stable at that OC?


----------



## Pandora's Box

So excited!


----------



## Yianni89

this thread has literally blown up ha! seriously debating 1 titan x instead of 2 HOF980's SLI


----------



## CyberPunked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yianni89*
> 
> this thread has literally blown up ha! seriously debating 1 titan x instead of 2 HOF980's SLI


This is what I've done. With a 1400Mhz OC on the Titan X, it's only a couple frames behind the 980 SLI, and in some cases it even beats them. Plus you don't have to worry about the many draw backs of SLI.


----------



## Skinnered

Damn I want two too, but it seems it will take some time before some will land in the Netherlands








Very good to hear they have plenty room for OC'ing and it seem they scale very good with the OC. You get 20-30% extra perf


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> On a side note, looking at the members list...most people got 1 or 2 Titan Xs, with a couple people buying 4(!)...but not a single person has purchased 3! Lol. I was hoping someone was going to grab 3 and give us some reliable Tri-SLI benchmarks...but now I might have to do it....


I personally had 3 Titan Blacks...it wasn't the best of experiences. So I went for two for the time being. Will see about grabbing a 3rd down the line.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seyumi*
> 
> Sure why not:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it's not a TV it's a true 4K computer monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't go wrong with a 4K 60hz VA screen for those inky blacks. Monitor does have a few technical problems but not enough to warrant not liking it. I do throttle down to 1402mhz but only in benchmarks. I'm actually more closer to 1450mhz just playing games. Anything higher and the benchmarks crash.
> To be honest I just linked them together and set +225 MHz in Evga Precision with max overvolt + power target. I'm too lazy to spend days/weeks overclocking stuff. I might try to tweak some more in the future.


that Philips is on my list as soon as Amazon gets it.


----------



## Rhuarc86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that Philips is on my list as soon as Amazon gets it.


Got mine from ebay, ~$900 including a 3 year square trade warranty.


----------



## Yianni89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyberPunked*
> 
> This is what I've done. With a 1400Mhz OC on the Titan X, it's only a couple frames behind the 980 SLI, and in some cases it even beats them. Plus you don't have to worry about the many draw backs of SLI.


exactly my thinking... the only thing that's kind of hindering me is my build theme is white and blue... the white of the HOF and the wc parts available for it make it perfect apart from the SLI which i would rather not have.... so I've sent out some emails seeing about custom white blocks because it will still work out cheaper than 2 hofs with 2 blocks and 2 backplates.... IF its possible


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yianni89*
> 
> exactly my thinking... the only thing that's kind of hindering me is my build theme is white and blue... the white of the HOF and the wc parts available for it make it perfect apart from the SLI which i would rather not have.... so I've sent out some emails seeing about custom white blocks because it will still work out cheaper than 2 hofs with 2 blocks and 2 backplates.... IF its possible


Has anybody tried to check the mod bios?? Full ek acetal block with backplate. Get a white wrap over the acetal n use blue backplate...


----------



## Yianni89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Full ek acetal block with backplate. Get a white wrap over the acetal n use blue backplate...


i'de prefer the block to be made in white specifically for the titan, the back plate I'm not so worried about as i know i can get that in blue.... fussy i know ha


----------



## carlhil2

My first card should be arriving in an hr., hope that it is worth the risk of getting fired for missing two days work this week..., nah, the boss is my Uncle....


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhuarc86*
> 
> Got mine from ebay, ~$900 including a 3 year square trade warranty.


Already have 2 4K units. I'll wait for amazon to have it prime.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Has anybody tried to check the mod bios?? Full ek acetal block with backplate. Get a white wrap over the acetal n use blue backplate...


don't think any "flashers" have a card yet..


----------



## Silent Scone

back plates or no back plates? I'm thinking none. The EK ones don't really help with temps. Card gets real hot top side too.

[Edit] Nope, skipped backplates this time round.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> back plates or no back plates? I'm thinking none. The EK ones don't really help with temps. Card gets real hot top side too.
> 
> [Edit] Nope, skipped backplates this time round.


I didn't use them on OG Titans, IDK, all measurments I've made (IR thermo and whatever software could read vrms) they did not help with cooling at all.

should have 2 cards today... although it's freakin snowing again! (had to cancel a quick trip to NYC cause it would not be quick in this weather







)


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yianni89*
> 
> this thread has literally blown up ha! seriously debating 1 titan x instead of 2 HOF980's SLI


I don't know how much the hofs will run you, but I see them for 700 shipped each. At that price might as well get a titan. 1 oced titan is close to stock clock 970 sli almost. I compared my 1600mhz boost 970s to my friend oced titan and it's not even close. For my res and usage, only games that would require a titan to push past constant 60fps would be AAA titles, which for me I almost never get on launch. Most AAA titles have sli support. Look at the titan benchmarks, every game tested has sli support So the 980 sli i'm swapping to works just fine for my needs. Cost of 2 titans doesn't make sense to me atm, with a cut down coming and potential AMD fun around the corner. Perhaps, if I didn't have a photography hobby, watch enthusiast problem, cue collecting issues etc. I could entertain 3 titans.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I sandwiched A GTX Titan's EK backplate with some nice Fujipoly pads where the VRMs would be and it helped my cause quite a bit!


----------



## Yianni89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> I don't know how much the hofs will run you, but I see them for 700 shipped each. At that price might as well get a titan. 1 oced titan is close to stock clock 970 sli almost. I compared my 1600mhz boost 970s to my friend oced titan and it's not even close. For my res and usage, only games that would require a titan to push past constant 60fps would be AAA titles, which for me I almost never get on launch. Most AAA titles have sli support. Look at the titan benchmarks, every game tested has sli support So the 980 sli i'm swapping to works just fine for my needs. Cost of 2 titans doesn't make sense to me atm, with a cut down coming and potential AMD fun around the corner. Perhaps, if I didn't have a photography hobby, watch enthusiast problem, cue collecting issues etc. I could entertain 3 titans.


Agreed it will be cheaper to run a titan even with a custom made block. It's also less hassle because I only have 1 card to worry about. I just got the thumbs up from diamond cooling. If I buy a titan and send it to them they will make me a block. Which really has given the titan more plus points over 980's in sli for me personally as the blocks were an important aspect of the current build as all the WC gear is coming from them too. Any small difference in performance I'm not so worried about as I don't game a lot it's more for reliable stability which I will get from a single card more than Sli


----------



## dboythagr8

I've always gotten the Titan cards in SLI. From OG to the X. There may be a moment when I run a single card because I sold one of the others, but it's usually not for very long.


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> back plates or no back plates? I'm thinking none. The EK ones don't really help with temps. Card gets real hot top side too.
> 
> [Edit] Nope, skipped backplates this time round.


Same here, I also skipped the backplate for my Titan X when i ordered the EK waterblock. To me it looks okay w/o one too.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I didn't use them on OG Titans, IDK, all measurments I've made (IR thermo and whatever software could read vrms) they did not help with cooling at all.
> 
> should have 2 cards today... although it's freakin snowing again! (had to cancel a quick trip to NYC cause it would not be quick in this weather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Nice







Oh yeah sure, you totally didn't cancel so you can play with new toys









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> Same here, I also skipped the backplate for my Titan X when i ordered the EK waterblock. To me it looks okay w/o one too.


Yerp, they offer great spill protection mind you


----------



## RushiMP

Did someone say backplate?


----------



## ShaunB

Time to swallow my pride here and ask for help, I am a novice OC'er and only did it on 3 gpu's.

My issues are I keep crashing while running benchmarks but my temps never go above 70c

I can run heaven on Ultra at core +240 but at 245 and 250 in goes to black screen and crashes driver.

Yesterday after I just installed the card I put it on +278 and 300 and was able to run Firestrike fine.

Any suggestions ?

This crashing is happening with 0 OC on memory, fans at 100% on gpu and case for testing.

Update: so yesterday I had AV set to prioritize power but reading a suggestion to set prioritize temp. I set it back to power and now I do not crash at core +250 but still crashing any higher.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I sandwiched A GTX Titan's EK backplate with some nice Fujipoly pads where the VRMs would be and it helped my cause quite a bit!


Ah... to go where no pad has gone before? lol... MrT had the ruling OG Titan for sure! Going for an X?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah sure, you totally didn't cancel so you can play with new toys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yerp, they offer great spill protection mind you


nah, really should have gone, but snow and rush hour in NYC is just unbelievable. Locals get use to spending 3 hours to go 9 miles.







(erm, I was one... once).


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaunB*
> 
> Time to swallow my pride here and ask for help, I am a novice OC'er and only did it on 3 gpu's.
> 
> My issues are I keep crashing while running benchmarks but my temps never go above 70c
> 
> I can run heaven on Ultra at core +240 but at 245 and 250 in goes to black screen and crashes driver.
> 
> Yesterday after I just installed the card I put it on +278 and 300 and was able to run Firestrike fine.
> 
> Any suggestions ?
> 
> This crashing is happening with 0 OC on memory, fans at 100% on gpu and case for testing.


You're unstable at that OC. You need to dial it back until you reach an OC that is acceptable by all graphically intensive software. Not just one. For benchmarking purposes, like Firestrike for example, you may be able to reach a higher OC than gaming or even other software like Heaven. A lot of people have different OC profiles depending on if they are wanting to game or just go all out on benchmarking for this reason.


----------



## DNMock

Aquacomputer blocks in a couple weeks back plates and nickel plated blocks 4 weeks out.


----------



## szeged

out for delivery


----------



## hatlesschimp

Just ordered a second Asus titan x and some ek gear.

EK-FC Terminal DUAL Parallel 3-Slot - Plexi 1 € 24.55
EK-FC Titan X - Nickel (Original CSQ) 2 € 180.24
EK-ACF Fitting 10/13mm - Nickel 4 € 14.72
EK-FC Titan X Backplate - Nickel 2 € 62.22


----------



## Ass Dan

Remove me from the list. I canceled my pre-order. With the wait, I lost my boner for these things. I'm gonna stick with my 4 980s for now.


----------



## Silent Scone

@RushiMP lol - I'm not even sure what I'm looking at there?!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Ah... to go where no pad has gone before? lol... MrT had the ruling OG Titan for sure! Going for an X?
> nah, really should have gone, but snow and rush hour in NYC is just unbelievable. Locals get use to spending 3 hours to go 9 miles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (erm, I was one... once).


lol - yeah I don't envy people who live there it looks some what tragic! Girl from our office is currently there on Holiday, and she was hoping it would snow







.

Weird if you ask me - guess it's part of the NY charm


----------



## Weber

I measured Titan X at 37% (35 to 41) higher performance than a 980 in 2xSLI.

Titan X = Nvidia reference
980 = ASUS reference

FIRE STRIKE EXTREME, 2xSLI: Titan X 41% > GeForce GTX 980 (100*(15798-11198) / 11198))

FIRE STRIKE EXTREME, 15798 marks with 2x GeForce GTX Titan X at 1,270MHz (+26.75%) / 1,875MHz (+6.96%)
FIRE STRIKE EXTREME, 11198 marks with 2x GeForce GTX 980 at 1,440MHz (+18.42%) / 1,860MHz (+5.74%)

CATZILLA 1440, 2xSLI: Titan X 35% > GeForce GTX 980 (100*(23972-17761/17761))

CATZILLA 1440P, 23972 marks with 2x GeForce GTX Titan X at 1,270MHz (+26.75%) / 1,875MHz (+6.96%)
CATZILLA 1440P, 17761 marks with 2x GeForce GTX 980 at 1,503MHz (+23.60%) / 1,503MHz / 1,753MHz (-.34%)


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yianni89*
> 
> Agreed it will be cheaper to run a titan even with a custom made block. It's also less hassle because I only have 1 card to worry about. I just got the thumbs up from diamond cooling. If I buy a titan and send it to them they will make me a block. Which really has given the titan more plus points over 980's in sli for me personally as the blocks were an important aspect of the current build as all the WC gear is coming from them too. Any small difference in performance I'm not so worried about as I don't game a lot it's more for reliable stability which I will get from a single card more than Sli


Does diamond cooling make custom blocks for any card?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> @RushiMP lol - I'm not even sure what I'm looking at there?!
> lol - yeah I don't envy people who live there it looks some what tragic! Girl from our office is currently there on Holiday, and she was hoping it would snow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Weird if you ask me - guess it's part of the NY charm


There is no nyc charm. Only people not from NYC or people who weren't born or grew up in nyc feel that way. My gf thinks nyc is a great city (shes raised and born in tokyo go figure), and I can't wait to **** out of this city. I escaped once but ended up back here, now I just need to escape it again. This is the most inconvenient, overpriced, overrated city in the us lol Only good thing about nyc is newegg no tax and nj is overnight delivery all the time as long as you order before 3pm EST LOL.


----------



## dboythagr8

Why don't people run Firestrike Ultra as much as the others? Especially with these types of cards.


----------



## Silent Scone

lol! I can understand that. It's nice when you can escape the mayhem but if you're living in it that's a different matter


----------



## ShaunB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> You're unstable at that OC. You need to dial it back until you reach an OC that is acceptable by all graphically intensive software. Not just one. For benchmarking purposes, like Firestrike for example, you may be able to reach a higher OC than gaming or even other software like Heaven. A lot of people have different OC profiles depending on if they are wanting to game or just go all out on benchmarking for this reason.


That's what it frustrating I rand firestorm yesterday at +250 core and even ran it higher but dialed it back to 250

With setting prioritize temps I cannot run at 250, what is the preferred method when OC'n and running benchmarks ?

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4349284


----------



## Silent Scone

Benchmarking secrets aren't really secrets especially with air cards. It's all impractical and dirty tricks lol.

Run the benchmark from dead cold...if it's still crashing it's just very unstable.

I'll tell you a dirty secret...I run my cards stock for 24/7


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Benchmarking secrets aren't really secrets especially with air cards. It's all impractical and dirty tricks lol.
> 
> Run the benchmark from dead cold...if it's still crashing it's just very unstable.
> 
> I'll tell you a dirty secret...I run my cards stock for 24/7


DIRTY SHIRT, WHERES THE SOAP


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Why don't people run Firestrike Ultra as much as the others? Especially with these types of cards.


good question. You do not need a 4K monitor to run it.

There's bench rosters for 1440P and 4K in the Valley and Heaven threads too... unless you downsample, these need a 4K monitor


----------



## Yianni89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Does diamond cooling make custom blocks for any card?


if you email Tim you can ask, if they don't have the card there I'm sure they will be able to help you you just may have to let them borrow your card for a while and if its 1 off they will obviously cost more.


----------



## Nizzen

2x Asus Titan X and EK blocks/backplates ordered. 3-way gtx 980 is not good enough for 3x Swift. Maybe I need 3 x Titan X







Time will tell.


----------



## Silent Scone

hehe. Funny you should bring that up as I'm not sure whether to go Swift surround or 4K curved. I don't want to go 4k again on a poky 28". I would miss a lot of things, though going away from the Swift.


----------



## shadow85

Hey guys any reviws of GTX 980 SLI vs Titan X SLI.

Wana see the difference in performance over a pair of each, because I may sell my GTX 980 SLI and grab Titan X SLI.


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

oh no gen 2

i want to change gen3

+280/+600


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> hehe. Funny you should bring that up as I'm not sure whether to go Swift surround or 4K curved. I don't want to go 4k again on a poky 28". I would miss a lot of things, though going away from the Swift.


Question to ask is if you could go back to 60hz.


----------



## alucardis666

The rumored Acer Predator 34" 21:9 144hz 3440x1400 monitor that should be out in the next 4-6 months is my dream display. Long as it is under $1000 I'll def buy one! That or I may go with a Vizio 4K/5K 21:9 TV when those begin to appear. Gonna be kinda hard to go from a 46" to 34"









http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/acer-predator-xr341ck-34-curved-gaming-screen-with-g-sync.html


----------



## ShaunB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> oh no gen 2
> 
> i want to change gen3
> 
> +280/+600


man that is pretty good, I am happy with my +248/+495 but damn yours blows that away.

I cannot get 3Dmark stable above Core +250

hmm you kicked my arse of Physics but my Graphics score is higher.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4357172


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Question to ask is if you could go back to 60hz.


I have the Swift and the Dell 3440x1440. Once you go 21:9 you can't go back. Hopefully gsync 21:9s will come out soon.


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaunB*
> 
> man that is pretty good, I am happy with my +248/+495 but damn yours blows that away.
> 
> I cannot get 3Dmark stable above Core +250
> 
> hmm you kicked my arse of Physics but my Graphics score is higher.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4357172


error correction at the higher clocks kicks in if on the edge.


----------



## ShaunB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> error correction at the higher clocks kicks in if on the edge.


Can you elaborate on this for a novice please


----------



## carlhil2

One down....


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Ah... to go where no pad has gone before? lol... MrT had the ruling OG Titan for sure! Going for an X?
> nah, really should have gone, but snow and rush hour in NYC is just unbelievable. Locals get use to spending 3 hours to go 9 miles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (erm, I was one... once).


what snow? It's just drizzling out here lol


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I didn't use them on OG Titans, IDK, all measurments I've made (IR thermo and whatever software could read vrms) they did not help with cooling at all.
> 
> should have 2 cards today... although it's freakin snowing again! (had to cancel a quick trip to NYC cause it would not be quick in this weather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


You slapping blocks on as soon as you get them?


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Amazon still has no idea when they will be getting any stock in. I even told them I was going to order from Newegg to see if that would get an answer but nope. Looks like I will just have to order from Newegg and not get financing.


----------



## superV

http://www.fudzilla.com/news/graphics/37312-nvidia-gtx-titan-x-priced-in-europe


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Amazon still has no idea when they will be getting any stock in. I even told them I was going to order from Newegg to see if that would get an answer but nope. Looks like I will just have to order from Newegg and not get financing.


I think Szeged still has 8 of them, send him a PM and see if he will just sell you one. Get it a lot faster that way probably.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

There's some very impressive benchies being posted here, so thanks for sharing those. However, I have noticed that you guys you have your cards already, have been testing them with mostly 16GB of system RAM. So I guess that debunks the NV recommended 24GB of system RAM?

I am just curious if there is any benefit with having 16GB over 32GB of RAM, whilst running these new bad boys? So does anyone who has 32Gb RAM mind retesting the card with just 16GB and report if there are any differences? And is there any noticeable differences in performance with a single card to a 2way SLi set-up, when testing with 16GB over 32GB? Ie. Does higher or lower system RAM affect SLi more than a single GPU, or vice-versa?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Bosstoss

2nd and 3rd card ordered









Anyone know if Nvidia ships on Saturday?

Nvm they don't... Only Business days.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> http://www.fudzilla.com/news/graphics/37312-nvidia-gtx-titan-x-priced-in-europe


They should rename that article to "Nvidia GTX Titan X Overpriced in Europe"


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> The rumored Acer Predator 34" 21:9 144hz 3440x1400 monitor that should be out in the next 4-6 months is my dream display. Long as it is under $1000 I'll def buy one! That or I may go with a Vizio 4K/5K 21:9 TV when those begin to appear. Gonna be kinda hard to go from a 46" to 34"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/acer-predator-xr341ck-34-curved-gaming-screen-with-g-sync.html


Can DP 1.2 push 3440x1400 to 144hz? That's a higher bandwidth than 4k 60 hz I believe

I do find it funny that it's not the monitors or the GPU power we are lacking in now, but just having a stupid cable to do it.


----------



## Yianni89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> There's some very impressive benchies being posted here, so thanks for sharing those. However, I have noticed that you guys you have your cards already, have been testing them with mostly 16GB of system RAM. So I guess that debunks the NV recommended 24GB of system RAM?
> 
> I am just curious if there is any benefit with having 16GB over 32GB of RAM, whilst running these new bad boys? So does anyone who has 32Gb RAM mind retesting the card with just 16GB and report if there are any differences? And is there any noticeable differences in performance with a single card to a 2way SLi set-up, when testing with 16GB over 32GB? Ie. Does higher or lower system RAM affect SLi more than a single GPU, or vice-versa?
> 
> Thanks in advance


from what i understood from going through en mass pages last night the 24GB was actually a typo on the website.... i think it was supposed to be 2 required and 4 recommended.... (dont hold me to that though)


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> They should rename that article to "Nvidia GTX Titan X Overpriced in Europe"


yep, and expect + 50/70 eurssss shop price.
not funny at all


----------



## jerrytsao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Amazon still has no idea when they will be getting any stock in. I even told them I was going to order from Newegg to see if that would get an answer but nope. Looks like I will just have to order from Newegg and not get financing.


That's terrible news







been waiting for shipment forever


----------



## ShaunB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yianni89*
> 
> from what i understood from going through en mass pages last night the 24GB was actually a typo on the website.... i think it was supposed to be 2 required and 4 recommended.... (dont hold me to that though)


Well crap, now I have to know if this is a typo or not

Ahhhhhhh


----------



## Yianni89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaunB*
> 
> Well crap, now I have to know if this is a typo or not
> 
> Ahhhhhhh


lol i;de love to tell you what page it was on in the thread but i was reading this whole thread at like 3am was almost at the point if scaffolding my eyes with matches


----------



## Falknir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I didn't use them on OG Titans, IDK, all measurments I've made (IR thermo and whatever software could read vrms) they did not help with cooling at all.
> 
> should have 2 cards today... although it's freakin snowing again! (had to cancel a quick trip to NYC cause it would not be quick in this weather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


That is odd, every time a backplate was installed on my video cards there was a significant VRM temperature drop (20~60% drop), but that might be due to the fact I use install thermal interface pads and materials. Otherwise they tend to turn into an attractive insulator.


----------



## superV

thanks god is not 1600 euros. omg crazy stuff


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Ordering direct from EVGA Europe is the cheapest price I can find:-

http://eu.evga.com/products/prodlist.asp?family=GeForce+TITAN+Series+Family

No ETA on availability though!!!


----------



## DNMock

Backplates in stock over at Performance PC!

http://www.performance-pcs.com/ek-fc-titan-x-backplate-black.html

Save you a week waiting on EK and just order from there.


----------



## Yianni89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Ordering direct from EVGA Europe is the cheapest price I can find:-
> 
> http://eu.evga.com/products/prodlist.asp?family=GeForce+TITAN+Series+Family
> 
> No ETA on availability though!!!


still cheaper than the UK -__-


----------



## Yianni89

feel free to compare newegg (top right) with UK distributors.... this is not happy days


----------



## V3teran

Ordered 2 evga sc titan x's with 2 ek nickel&acetal waterblocks. Should be here in a week.


----------



## RedM00N

Cards just arrived (or so fedex says). 6 more hours till they go online


----------



## NapalmV5

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6298865


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> Ordered 2 evga sc titan x's with 2 ek nickel&acetal waterblocks. Should be here in a week.


I'm just curious where you ordered them from???


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NapalmV5*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6298865


Trash.








Awesome









______________________

Anyone else seen this:


----------



## jcde7ago

What a Friday so far...ordered my 3rd Titan X w/ overnight shipping late last night (2am...) direct from the Nvidia store (along with a 3-way SLI bridge) and 2 of 3 EK blocks and 2 of 3 EK backplates have shipped! Had to create a separate order for the 3rd block + backplate, so hopefully they're only a couple of days behind...

If Nvidia actually delivers FedEx Next Day on a Saturday, I can begin benching 3-way Titan Xs as early as tomorrow on air...if not, by next Monday. Build should be fully completed in the next two weeks....or whenever CaseLabs decides they want to ship my SMA8 that I ordered on 2/16. When they say 25-30 "business" days...man, they really mean it!


----------



## Yianni89

Quote:


> Anyone else seen this:


while i would love to watch the confusion of people scowering the internets to actually find this and buy it.... but... surly it had to be better than that...... its April 1st in 11 days....


----------



## Silent Scone

Shhhhhhh.









My train of thought was "What the hell, BFG back in the game?" Then saw the date thankfully before even reading all of the details. I'm a little concerned for how many people are buying it lol.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yianni89*
> 
> while i would love to watch the confusion of people scowering the internets to actually find this and buy it.... but... surly it had to be better than that...... its April 1st in 11 days....


$700~ more for 12GB of VRAM? Nice early-April-fool's-try, KitGuru....









This troll had sooooooo much more potential. Like triple-gpu single-card...Titan XX Dos Equis Edition! or Titan XXX Vin Diesel Edition!


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> There's some very impressive benchies being posted here, so thanks for sharing those. However, I have noticed that you guys you have your cards already, have been testing them with mostly 16GB of system RAM. So I guess that debunks the NV recommended 24GB of system RAM?
> 
> I am just curious if there is any benefit with having 16GB over 32GB of RAM, whilst running these new bad boys? So does anyone who has 32Gb RAM mind retesting the card with just 16GB and report if there are any differences? And is there any noticeable differences in performance with a single card to a 2way SLi set-up, when testing with 16GB over 32GB? Ie. Does higher or lower system RAM affect SLi more than a single GPU, or vice-versa?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yianni89*
> 
> from what i understood from going through en mass pages last night the 24GB was actually a typo on the website.... i think it was supposed to be 2 required and 4 recommended.... (dont hold me to that though)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaunB*
> 
> Well crap, now I have to know if this is a typo or not
> 
> Ahhhhhhh


The posts by the EVGA Tech Dept on the EVGA forum are the most revealing on this subject.

"I am very sorry for any confusion as the memory requirements listed in the manual are incorrect. Please however keep in mind that the Titan X is able to run with less than 24GB of system memory, but that is the minimum recommended by Nvidia at this time".

"The card can work with less than 24, but recommend to have at least 24. If they ever use over 12gb then the card will need 12gb for swap memory."

Meric1837 explains it up nicely:-

My understanding is this: loading a game, the texture files go from HDD>RAM>VRAM. When in gameplay, new texture files are needed, so the unneeded files in VRAM go to RAM. If RAM is full, it gets dumped into the page file? So the danger is, while playing a game, the 12GB of VRAM dumps such a huge quantity of files onto the RAM (which is probably being used by the game for other purposes anyway) that is has to go to the page file and any recall of those textures has to first go through the system RAM which would require a swap of existing files in RAM to page file, textures to to VRAM, then original page files back to RAM. Is that right?

If that's the case, then 24GB/48GB makes sense. Because with 24GB you could do a total swap of files from the VRAM and still have RAM left for system use without purging the RAM. With 48GB you could do two swaps, etc.

Source; http://forums.evga.com/System-Requirements-for-Titan-X-m2310062.aspx#2310149

So I posted my questions as I am wondering if those people who have received their cards and are running 16GB of System RAM, are losing out on performance, because they do not meet the minimum system requirements as stipulated by Nvidia? Either way it would be good for us all to know!!!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> $700~ more for 12GB of VRAM? Nice early-April-fool's-try, KitGuru....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This troll had sooooooo much more potential. Like triple-gpu single-card...Titan XX Dos Equis Edition! or Titan XXX Vin Diesel Edition!


Wasn't them, they're either just playing along or they're in on it lol.

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-098-BG
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> The posts by the EVGA Tech Dept on the EVGA forum are the most revealing on this subject.
> 
> "I am very sorry for any confusion as the memory requirements listed in the manual are incorrect. Please however keep in mind that the Titan X is able to run with less than 24GB of system memory, but that is the minimum recommended by Nvidia at this time".
> 
> "The card can work with less than 24, but recommend to have at least 24. If they ever use over 12gb then the card will need 12gb for swap memory."
> 
> Meric1837 sums it up nicely:-
> 
> My understanding is this: loading a game, the texture files go from HDD>RAM>VRAM. When in gameplay, new texture files are needed, so the unneeded files in VRAM go to RAM. If RAM is full, it gets dumped into the page file? So the danger is, while playing a game, the 12GB of VRAM dumps such a huge quantity of files onto the RAM (which is probably being used by the game for other purposes anyway) that is has to go to the page file and any recall of those textures has to first go through the system RAM which would require a swap of existing files in RAM to page file, textures to to VRAM, then original page files back to RAM. Is that right?
> 
> If that's the case, then 24GB/48GB makes sense. Because with 24GB you could do a total swap of files from the VRAM and still have RAM left for system use without purging the RAM. With 48GB you could do two swaps, etc.
> 
> Source; http://forums.evga.com/System-Requirements-for-Titan-X-m2310062.aspx#2310149
> 
> So I posted my questions as I am wondering if those people who have received their cards and are running 16GB of System RAM, are losing out on performance because they do not meet the minimum system requirements as stipulated by Nvidia? Either way it would be good for us all to know!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [


lol it's a worse case scenario but I can see why they would put it in the requirements. Any memory swap that large is highly unlikely!


----------



## Yianni89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Shhhhhhh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My train of thought was "What the hell, BFG back in the game?" Then saw the date thankfully before even reading all of the details. I'm a little concerned for how many people are buying it lol.


hahahaha. its not quite as fantastic as the prospect of the HTC GLUUV lool that was excellent.


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Backplates in stock over at Performance PC!
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/ek-fc-titan-x-backplate-black.html
> 
> Save you a week waiting on EK and just order from there.


Thanks! perfpc only about 15 min. Drive away from my house. I might go ahead and order them.


----------



## Jpmboy

@szeged gpuZ validation bud.









http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=3r897


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> @szeged gpuZ validation bud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=3r897


Nice! You got your card!


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol it's a worse case scenario but I can see why they would put it in the requirements. Any memory swap that large is highly unlikely!


That may well be the case, but without proper testing we will not know for-sure how much affect having less than the recommended amount of system RAM will affect the cards performance? And yes obviously it will vary from game to game, but only time and testing will give us the answers.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> That may well be the case, but without proper testing we will not know for-sure how much affect having less than the recommended amount of system RAM will affect the cards performance? And yes obviously it will vary from game to game, but only time and testing will give us the answers.


lol the frame buffer would have to be close to it's capacity (12GB) for a swap out to incur any performance penalty. Feel free to do testing though







.

I'd say it's plausible you'd find situations where this could be a problem with 8 or less GB of system memory, but above this at the moment - unlikely!


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> What a Friday so far...ordered my 3rd Titan X w/ overnight shipping late last night (2am...) direct from the Nvidia store (along with a 3-way SLI bridge) and 2 of 3 EK blocks and 2 of 3 EK backplates have shipped! Had to create a separate order for the 3rd block + backplate, so hopefully they're only a couple of days behind...
> 
> If Nvidia actually delivers FedEx Next Day on a Saturday, I can begin benching 3-way Titan Xs as early as tomorrow on air...if not, by next Monday. Build should be fully completed in the next two weeks....or whenever CaseLabs decides they want to ship my SMA8 that I ordered on 2/16. When they say 25-30 "business" days...man, they really mean it!


Was just coming to post that news about the Ek Blocks and Backplates. I also just received my email that my blocks and backplates have shipped. I guess they received the backplates a bit earlier than they anticipated!!! So sometime next week I should have my 2 Titans under H20!


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> There's some very impressive benchies being posted here, so thanks for sharing those. However, I have noticed that you guys you have your cards already, have been testing them with mostly 16GB of system RAM. So I guess that debunks the NV recommended 24GB of system RAM?
> 
> I am just curious if there is any benefit with having 16GB over 32GB of RAM, whilst running these new bad boys? So does anyone who has 32Gb RAM mind retesting the card with just 16GB and report if there are any differences? And is there any noticeable differences in performance with a single card to a 2way SLi set-up, when testing with 16GB over 32GB? Ie. Does higher or lower system RAM affect SLi more than a single GPU, or vice-versa?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Seems like I read somewhere that 16 is a sweet spot but that could just be 1866. So I'm probably wrong. LoL! I also heard that it was a typo thou.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> Cards just arrived (or so fedex says). 6 more hours till they go online


I've come to the conclusion that I am poor.


----------



## ShaunB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> The posts by the EVGA Tech Dept on the EVGA forum are the most revealing on this subject.
> 
> Source; http://forums.evga.com/System-Requirements-for-Titan-X-m2310062.aspx#2310149
> 
> So I posted my questions as I am wondering if those people who have received their cards and are running 16GB of System RAM, are losing out on performance, because they do not meet the minimum system requirements as stipulated by Nvidia? Either way it would be good for us all to know!!!


Guess now I have a reason to go ahead and upgrade my RAM, just incase


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

21k break

very hard...


----------



## Silent Scone

Issue with that for me and a few in here running higher DRAM frequencies, is that 32GB is slow


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Seems like I read somewhere that 16 is a sweet spot but that could just be 1866. So I'm probably wrong. LoL! I also heard that it was a typo thou.
> I've come to the conclusion that I am poor.


It appears that a lot of people have only read the first post or two on that thread. The important details come later and I quoted the main points.

Its a good read though, but only if people took a few mins to read all of the posts.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> @szeged gpuZ validation bud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=3r897
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


nice mate. Now go on _flasher_ and let me see what a modified bios can do


----------



## MaxFTW

Ordered my Titan x along with some other stuff

I finally have debt in my life yey!!!!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> It appears that a lot of people have only read the first post or two on that thread. The important details come later and I quoted the main points.
> 
> Its a good read though, but only if people took a few mins to read all of the posts.


Some of the posts are pretty misinformed. Thankfully most if not everyone in here knows better









Jpmboy and VSG it would appear tried to talk some sense into certain users there.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Would love to have one of these cards, but for now my 970 Strix is holding its own hopping between [email protected], Games and Adobe CC. But I'll keep this card in my sights especially once the HydroCoppers drop (EVGA had to tease me w/ the email about them this morning)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> 21k break
> 
> very hard...


Is it me or does that score seem lower than it should be


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaunB*
> 
> Guess now I have a reason to go ahead and upgrade my RAM, just incase


This is a typo - they forgot to put a "-" to indicate "2-4 GB of RAM" instead, with "4-8 GB of RAM" as the recommended. Don't recall the source, sorry...but needing 24GB of RAM w/ 48 recommended would be ridiculous(ly stupid).


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Would love to have one of these cards, but for now my 970 Strix is holding its own hopping between [email protected], Games and Adobe CC. But I'll keep this card in my sights especially once the HydroCoppers drop (EVGA had to tease me w/ the email about them this morning)
> Is it me or does that score seem lower than it should be


yep

because maybe 5960x ...


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> This is a typo - they forgot to put a "-" to indicate "2-4 GB of RAM" instead, with "4-8 GB of RAM" as the recommended. Don't recall the source, sorry...but needing 24GB of RAM w/ 48 recommended would be ridiculous(ly stupid).


Good to know, I was going to be a lil ticked if my 16Gb DDR4 wasn't going to me requirements even though I have a 32GB set I have my eyes on







just have to be sneak it passed the Mrs. lol


----------



## krel

well that's annoying. Newegg shipped one of my cards yesterday, delivery today. My other order, which went in first for two cards, didn't ship until today and won't be here until the 23rd.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> yep
> 
> because maybe 5960x ...


Ah yeah didn't really think about that part, I'll hopefully have my 5930k up and running soon.


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> This is a typo - they forgot to put a "-" to indicate "2-4 GB of RAM" instead, with "4-8 GB of RAM" as the recommended. Don't recall the source, sorry...but needing 24GB of RAM w/ 48 recommended would be ridiculous(ly stupid).


Andy from Nvidia which wrote that piece on NV site posted on NeoGaf that it was a typo. It was to read 2-4gb, with 2 the min and 4gb the recommended.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> nice mate. Now go on _flasher_ and let me see what a modified bios can do


water first (uni's since EK won't ship 'till next week). just doing some day 1 air stressing to make sure both cards are working right. Who(m? ... scone?) ever said these fans are loud should listen to some of the ACX blowers.


----------



## lajgnd

Any gaming impressions from anyone upgrading from an original Titan to this Titan X?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> This is a typo - they forgot to put a "-" to indicate "2-4 GB of RAM" instead, with "4-8 GB of RAM" as the recommended. Don't recall the source, sorry...but needing 24GB of RAM w/ 48 recommended would be ridiculous(ly stupid).


That's the first thing to make sense regarding it


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> water first (uni's since EK won't ship 'till next week). just doing some day 1 air stressing to make sure both cards are working right. Who(m? ... scone?) ever said these fans are loud should listen to some of the ACX blowers.


Wasn't me boss







They got quite loud on 780Ti's but the profiles were more aggressive. (In Tri SLI)


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> water first (uni's since EK won't ship 'till next week). just doing some day 1 air stressing to make sure both cards are working right. Who(m? ... scone?) ever said these fans are loud should listen to some of the ACX blowers.


yeah. There is a delay from EK. My order will ship on 25th or 26th March. Most likely will get the blocks before the cards


----------



## Panther Al

Has anyone figured out what the PPD would be with one of these for [email protected]?


----------



## RedM00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Has anyone figured out what the PPD would be with one of these for [email protected]?


Probably low to mid 500K at stock, with 700k+ on a really good oc (1550mhz+) I'd guess. If I haven't been beaten to it, I'll let you know in a few hours what they pull in windows/linux.

Though I think Anand ran the benchmark for [email protected], which can probably give you a better guess than me.


----------



## 2002whitegt

Is it just me or has it happened to anyone ordering from Nvidia, where I have no clue what's happening with my order? Ordered yesterday morning at 9, didn't get confirmation email till 5:40pm and haven't seen any update since. Do they ship out same day? When did you guys get shipping confirmation?


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2002whitegt*
> 
> Is it just me or has it happened to anyone ordering from Nvidia, where I have no clue what's happening with my order? Ordered yesterday morning at 9, didn't get confirmation email till 5:40pm and haven't seen any update since. Do they ship out same day? When did you guys get shipping confirmation?


That is how it was for many of us. I ordered the day it launched, did not get my invoice till late that day. I did not get my shipping notification until the next day at around 7pm, so it does feel like it drags. You can call them to confirm stuff like I did. When I called they verified that my order was sent to fulfillment and she said keep an eye out for the shipping email and sure enough at 7pm I got the email, my cards arrived the next day at around 1pm or so.


----------



## rush2049

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lajgnd*
> 
> Any gaming impressions from anyone upgrading from an original Titan to this Titan X?


At 1080p I don't really have any games that were taxing the OG Titan enough where I notice.

I have yet to play farcry 4 or any of the other big AAA games from the last year or so. Played a few rounds of Evolve and BFH, they were good, no stuttering.


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> Probably low to mid 500K at stock, with 700k+ on a really good oc (1550mhz+) I'd guess. If I haven't been beaten to it, I'll let you know in a few hours what they pull in windows/linux.
> 
> Though I think Anand ran the benchmark for [email protected], which can probably give you a better guess than me.


@Panther Al

About 470-530K ppd at 1400 mhz with stock ram. Been running it since last night to get an idea of temps and my case fan arrangement.


----------



## Bosstoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> That's the first thing to make sense regarding it


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Andy from Nvidia which wrote that piece on NV site posted on NeoGaf that it was a typo. It was to read 2-4gb, with 2 the min and 4gb the recommended.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Good to know, I was going to be a lil ticked if my 16Gb DDR4 wasn't going to me requirements even though I have a 32GB set I have my eyes on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just have to be sneak it passed the Mrs. lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> This is a typo - they forgot to put a "-" to indicate "2-4 GB of RAM" instead, with "4-8 GB of RAM" as the recommended. Don't recall the source, sorry...but needing 24GB of RAM w/ 48 recommended would be ridiculous(ly stupid).


Actually it's correct. It was stated in the EVGA forums that it is due to the fact that you need a 12GB buffer in RAM if the VRAM needs to be dumped during gameplay, as well as additional RAM for the system itself and extraneous programs, which makes sense.

Anyone who thinks 2GB is enough to run a card of this nature with 4GB recommended is well... confused. Windows 8.1 itself uses roughly 4GB with a few start-up apps.

Keep in mind this is a worst case scenario, as of course it will function fine with 8GB, but if you plan on going 2-4 Way SLI with higher resolutions (as most will who buy this card), you will run into large texture buffer scenarios and to prevent that data from running over into the page file, you would best be suited with at least the same amount of RAM as your VRAM.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> The rumored Acer Predator 34" 21:9 144hz 3440x1400 monitor that should be out in the next 4-6 months is my dream display. *Long as it is under $1000* I'll def buy one! That or I may go with a Vizio 4K/5K 21:9 TV when those begin to appear. Gonna be kinda hard to go from a 46" to 34"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/acer-predator-xr341ck-34-curved-gaming-screen-with-g-sync.html


If it's IPS, I'm guessing $1199 at least.


----------



## xorbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaunB*
> 
> Can you elaborate on this for a novice please


You can push the vram clocks up to a point where vram starts giving a small amount of errors. At that point, retry hurts performance. So there exists a point where higher vram clock is worse performance, somewhat before crash with hard vram memory errors. Also, some claim high vram clocks can cause early vram failure -- perhaps temp related.


----------



## Jpmboy

gotta admit... the T-X is a strong card.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6300971
air, stock voltage, max core temp 54C


----------



## RedM00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> @Panther Al
> 
> About 470-530K ppd at 1400 mhz with stock ram. Been running it since last night to get an idea of temps and my case fan arrangement.


What was the ppd at stock? Seems like I overestimated quite a bit







Figured those numbers would be more inline with stock


----------



## DarthBaggins

Well in my case I only want a single titan x lol
Hell even just a single titan/black


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> gotta admit... the T-X is a strong card.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6300971
> air, stock voltage, max core temp 54C


What is the highest boost here?









Can't wait for my 2x titan x here in Norway. I want them now, when I look at you're score


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> gotta admit... the T-X is a strong card.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6300971
> air, stock voltage, max core temp 54C


Damn!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Wasn't me boss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They got quite loud on 780Ti's but the profiles were more aggressive. (In Tri SLI)


lol... was asking the appropraite usage.. who or whom.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> What is the highest boost here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for my 2x titan x here in Norway. I want them now, when I look at you're score


you'll enjoy them.








eh, that's a pretty quick OOB run. AB is not letting me bost voltage. NVI does. Anyone using PrecisionX? (gawd, I hate PX.







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bosstoss*
> 
> Actually it's correct. It was stated in the EVGA forums that it is due to the fact that you need a 12GB buffer in RAM if the VRAM needs to be dumped during gameplay, as well as additional RAM for the system itself and extraneous programs, which makes sense.
> Anyone who thinks 2GB is enough to run a card of this nature with 4GB recommended is well... confused. Windows 8.1 itself uses roughly 4GB with a few start-up apps.
> Keep in mind this is a worst case scenario, as of course it will function fine with 8GB, but if you plan on going 2-4 Way SLI with higher resolutions (as most will who buy this card), you will run into large texture buffer scenarios and to prevent that data from running over into the page file, you would best be suited with at least the same amount of RAM as your VRAM.


This is hard to believe (and likely wrong, but can only be tested artificially at this point). So... by this logic all 4GB 970, 980.. .etc cards would then have had min and recommended specs of 8 and 16 GB?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xorbe*
> 
> You can push the vram clocks up to a point where vram starts giving a small amount of errors. At that point, retry hurts performance. So there exists a point where higher vram clock is worse performance, somewhat before crash with hard vram memory errors. Also, some claim high vram clocks can cause early vram failure -- perhaps temp related.


^^ this. you get an inverted "U" performance curve as the procedure call tries to match check sums...that is until too many accumulate in the stack, then crash.


----------



## DNMock

All right. Cards are delivered (says fed-ex), blocks and backplates should be here monday, so Monday evening I'll have some full cover block and backplate numbers for everyone.


----------



## Silent Scone

At this rate by the time I get mine, I'll probably put the blocks straight on them.


----------



## Jpmboy

EK late with blocks again... boy the AC offering looks to be real good tho.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> EK late with blocks again... boy the AC offering looks to be real good tho.


Messaged the rep for AC yesterday. Said Copper blocks 2 weeks out, Nickel blocks 4 weeks out and both active and passive backplates 4 weeks out as well.


----------



## Silent Scone

AC? Acetal? They said limited stock on the site. I bought three copper ones.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Messaged the rep for AC yesterday. Said Copper blocks 2 weeks out, Nickel blocks 4 weeks out and both active and passive backplates 4 weeks out as well.


shoggy? cool. copper/clear with active cooling back plates will look real nice. I just hope AC does a better job attending to the vrms on these things than they did on the OG Titan. With that PCB, EK was clearly the best design IMO.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> AC? Acetal? They said limited stock on the site. I bought three copper ones.


Aquacomputer. I ordered two EK copper/clear also. not shipping for a week.

these two uni blocks are staring at me...


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> AC? Acetal? They said limited stock on the site. I bought three copper ones.


Aqua Computers


----------



## ShaunB

So are you saying my score is higher bc I am closer to the limit and on brink of crashing or that his was ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xorbe*
> 
> You can push the vram clocks up to a point where vram starts giving a small amount of errors. At that point, retry hurts performance. So there exists a point where higher vram clock is worse performance, somewhat before crash with hard vram memory errors. Also, some claim high vram clocks can cause early vram failure -- perhaps temp related.


Any chance DDR4 has more of an impact with this card ?


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> shoggy? cool. copper/clear with active cooling back plates will look real nice. I just hope AC does a better job attending to the vrms on these things than they did on the OG Titan. With that PCB, EK was clearly the best design IMO.
> Aquacomputer. I ordered two EK copper/clear also. not shipping for a week.
> 
> these two uni blocks are staring at me...


Even if they don't cool the VRM as well, I'll bet they are still a lot sexier looking regardless.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Even if they don't cool the VRM as well, I'll bet they are still a lot sexier looking regardless.


for sure. the AC blocks are beautiful!! (but so is all their stuff.







)


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> shoggy? cool. copper/clear with active cooling back plates will look real nice. I just hope AC does a better job attending to the vrms on these things than they did on the OG Titan. With that PCB, EK was clearly the best design IMO.
> Aquacomputer. I ordered two EK copper/clear also. not shipping for a week.
> 
> these two uni blocks are staring at me...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Aqua Computers


Ohhh, my bad







UK won't see them for an eternity I'd imagine so I bit the bullet direct with EK.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lThis is hard to believe (and likely wrong, but can only be tested artificially at this point). So... by this logic all 4GB 970, 980.. .etc cards would then have had min and recommended specs of 8 and 16 GB?


I think these EVGA techs are totally off base. Does someone here with DirectX 11 API knowledge know the answer to this? There is NO WAY that the RAM texture buffer needs to be THE SAME size as VRAM. Makes no sense at all to me.







If this was the case, BF4 64-bit would have been horrid with 8GB RAM and a GTX 980.


----------



## bigkahuna360

I've been forcing myself to look away from graphics cards for a long time now, but this looks too good to be true. I've got $800 right now and another $500 coming in next Thursday. ETA on Classy?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> I've been forcing myself to look away from graphics cards for a long time now, but this looks too good to be true. I've got $800 right now and another $500 coming in next Thursday. ETA on Classy?


No Classified products or custom AIBs of any type on this card I'm afraid


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> I've been forcing myself to look away from graphics cards for a long time now, but this looks too good to be true. I've got $800 right now and another $500 coming in next Thursday. ETA on Classy?
> 
> 
> 
> No Classified products or custom AIBs of any type on this card I'm afraid
Click to expand...

I think I just died inside. I've gone to 1500MHz on this card, the next card I buy WILL be taken to 2000MHz. I don't think a reference PCB can handle that though.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Ohhh, my bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UK won't see them for an eternity I'd imagine so I bit the bullet direct with EK.


Fortunately for you, Aqua Computers is a German Company, so you will see them just as quickly if not sooner than us in the states.


----------



## Silent Scone

doh, I knew this too! I bought my 1080 Phobya from there


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I think these EVGA techs are totally off base. Does someone here with DirectX 11 API knowledge know the answer to this? There is NO WAY that the RAM texture buffer needs to be THE SAME size as VRAM. Makes no sense at all to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this was the case, BF4 64-bit would have been horrid with 8GB RAM and a GTX 980.


...just totally guessimating here, but with NVidia drivers that have the 'cache option', you obviously want to be able to load as big a texture set into RAM as is needed by VRAM. This doesn't mean that without 24GB+ it the system won't work, just that with it, you getter even higher results - then again, I might be 'out to lunch' (no really, going to lunch now







)

...putting a Titan-X to task tomorrow


----------



## rt123

I find this whole RAM debacle to be moronic.

The argument is that "VRAM might need to be dumped into RAM, so the RAM has to equal VRAM".

I don't see why anything need to be Dumped from VRAM into RAM. The Textures & map Data are loaded into VRAM so that they can be accessed faster to display a particular scene. For a GPU, accessing VRAM is Faster than accessing RAM & accessing RAM is faster than accessing the HDD/SSD.

But Data only need to be "Dumped" when you create new Data. If you are looking over a Hill in Skyrim, then all the Textures for the Hill, Valley are already present in the Game installation, they are only loaded into VRAM so that the GPU can access them faster & display new scenes as you move along the terrain. This doesn't need to be Dumped.

The only Data that you actually create while playing the Game is the characters you create, the save files logging your progress, etc. This Data is usually in KBs or MBs. And this is the only Data that needs to be "Dumped".


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> I think I just died inside. I've gone to 1500MHz on this card, the next card I buy WILL be taken to 2000MHz. I don't think a reference PCB can handle that though.


That's gonna be a long wait without LN2 I think to see 2000 MHz on a GPU


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> I think I just died inside. I've gone to 1500MHz on this card, the next card I buy WILL be taken to 2000MHz. I don't think a reference PCB can handle that though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's gonna be a long wait without LN2 I think to see 2000 MHz on a GPU
Click to expand...

Every meaningful GPU upgrade has been a 500MHz overlock increase.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Every meaningful GPU upgrade has been a 500MHz overlock increase.


Volta then?


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Every meaningful GPU upgrade has been a 500MHz overlock increase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Volta then?
Click to expand...

Volta?


----------



## xorbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Well in my case I only want a single titan x lol
> Hell even just a single titan/black


Surely some of us Titan owners will be selling next week once we receive and feel good about the Titan X we got. That's my plan anyway.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> I find this whole RAM debacle to be moronic.
> 
> The argument is that "VRAM might need to be dumped into RAM, so the RAM has to equal VRAM".
> 
> I don't see why anything need to be Dumped from VRAM into RAM. The Textures & map Data are loaded into VRAM so that they can be accessed faster to display a particular scene. For a GPU, accessing VRAM is Faster than accessing RAM & accessing RAM is faster than accessing the HDD/SSD.
> 
> But Data only need to be "Dumped" when you create new Data. If you are looking over a Hill in Skyrim, then all the Textures for the Hill, Valley are already present in the Game installation, they are only loaded into VRAM so that the GPU can access them faster & display new scenes as you move along the terrain. This doesn't need to be Dumped.
> 
> The only Data that you actually create while playing the Game is the characters you create, the save files logging your progress, etc. This Data is usually in KBs or MBs. And this is the only Data that needs to be "Dumped".


DirectX only offers an interface to the device driver. There isn't much choice for the developer how this memory is allocated and it is mostly controlled by DX. A lot of this middleware can go unchecked and most of the time, GPUs have enough video memory to cope. Static resources go into VRAM such as textures and for the most part are only loaded ONCE if the game is optimised well enough. In game effects or canned effects are loaded temporarily and if you are nearing the frame buffer capacity this can cause issues.

A recent example of this is Dying Light if you run the game at 1440p with the High texture setting. For the most part the game will carry on just fine hovering with around 3.8-9GB usage. However when engaging with enemies, the game calls upon certain effects or canned effects in what is called a temporary buffer. If their isn't enough memory available you get a waiting period which is where stutter occurs.

These things happen when the frame buffer is nearly filled. I cannot fathom a scenario where that much video memory would be dumped into system RAM, it just doesn't happen. I'm not in the industry but I work closely with some that are.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> DirectX only offers an interface to the device driver. There isn't much choice for the developer how this memory is allocated and it is mostly controlled by DX. A lot of this middleware can go unchecked and most of the time, GPUs have enough video memory to cope. Static resources go into VRAM such as textures and for the most part are only loaded ONCE if the game is optimised well enough. In game effects or canned effects are loaded temperately and if you are nearing the frame buffer capacity this can cause issues.
> 
> A recent example of this is Dying Light if you run the game at 1440p with the High texture setting. For the most part the game will carry on just fine hovering with around 3.8-9GB usage. However when engaging with enemies, the game calls upon certain effects or canned effects in what is called a temporary buffer. If their isn't enough memory available you get a waiting period which is where stutter occurs.
> 
> These things happen when the frame buffer is nearly filled. I cannot fathom a scenario where that much video memory would be dumped into system RAM, it just doesn't happen. I'm not in the industry but I work closely with some that are.


Wonderful explanation.









No current game would be modeled in a way that would require it to have more than 2-3GB of Static resources, since mainstream GPUs still Hover around 3-4GB.

It should be impossible for the Temporary buffer + Static resources of any Game to exceed TitanX's 12 Gb VRAM to force some of it to be dumped into System RAM.

And even if it for some obscure reason that were to happen, it wouldn't require the same RAM size as the VRAM. There is no correlation there.
A game that would require 12GB + data to be loaded at a time into VRAM/RAM doesn't exist.

+Rep.

And to add, your Knowledge greatly exceeds mine.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Volta?


Nvidia arch.

Maxwell ---> Pascal ---> Volta

Asking if you think Volta arch will OC over 2000mhz


----------



## Silent Scone

items that live in temporary buffers should normally live in system memory anyway as far as I'm aware normally. You get what is referedto as frequent buffer which is multiple things that the GPU can handle at once, these are almost always in the frame buffer. Again it's all a transition and if there isn't enough available space before it's discarded and the next frame is called then the game will hitch. All of which occurs when there isn't enough video memory. People are insinuating that 12GB isn't enough of a frame buffer basically lol.

Back to TITAN X


----------



## Silent Scone

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MO-211-SA&groupid=17&catid=2908

Do want. Nothing really stands out at 4K for me at the moment screen wise


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Volta?
> 
> 
> 
> Nvidia arch.
> 
> Maxwell ---> Pascal ---> Volta
> 
> Asking if you think Volta arch will OC over 2000mhz
Click to expand...

Ooh, yeah I think so. KP already took the 980 to 2.2GHz.


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Ooh, yeah I think so. KP already took the 980 to 2.2GHz.


That's nothing. My 3930K goes to 5 GHz.


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Ooh, yeah I think so. KP already took the 980 to 2.2GHz.
> 
> 
> 
> That's nothing. My 3930K goes to 5 GHz.
Click to expand...

Wrong section Cyclops







This is the GPU forum.


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Wrong section Cyclops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the GPU forum.










Troll semi-successful.


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Wrong section Cyclops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the GPU forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Troll semi-successful.
Click to expand...

Oh, you!


----------



## V3teran

Ordered 2 evga sc tita
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> I'm just curious where you ordered them from???


Cards from Scan.co.uk and the blocks direct from EK. The blocks should be here Monday or Tuesday next week. Looking forward to getting some I2C voltage commands up and running as the NCP4206 voltage controller is onboard the Titan X. Should make for some nice overclocks once the correct Hex is used through a script. That is once the bios is customised and the correct settings are applied through MSI AB.


----------



## Silent Scone

lol he's off again


----------



## Yianni89

when someone has a chance can they measure the length without all the casing... so a WC length... it would be a shame if clearance was to say NO haha

edit.... scrap that lol just measured and i have plenty of clearance... can someone give me money please... free physio for life....


----------



## Silent Scone

Did you say measure?

http://www.escapistmagazine.com/articles/view/comicsandcosplay/comics/critical-miss/13657-THE-GUIDE-TO-GPUS


----------



## Yianni89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Did you say measure?
> 
> http://www.escapistmagazine.com/articles/view/comicsandcosplay/comics/critical-miss/13657-THE-GUIDE-TO-GPUS


pahaha


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xorbe*
> 
> Surely some of us Titan owners will be selling next week once we receive and feel good about the Titan X we got. That's my plan anyway.


I think I might know if someone who might be, and already blocked







just will have to sell my 970 and block


----------



## eleven010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> Ordered 2 evga sc tita
> Cards from Scan.co.uk and the blocks direct from EK. The blocks should be here Monday or Tuesday next week. Looking forward to getting some I2C voltage commands up and running as the NCP4206 voltage controller is onboard the Titan X. Should make for some nice overclocks once the correct Hex is used through a script. That is once the bios is customised and the correct settings are applied through MSI AB.


I thought I read that the I2C command were not available on the Titan X due to the voltage controller not being NCP4206 per TechPowerUp's picture...

Unless the NVIDIA branded models got the crappy Voltage Controller and the EVGA ones got the NCP4206...

EDIT: Just checked and TechPowerUp says they have NCP8114 voltage controllers on the NVIDIA branded models...


----------



## shadow85

Hey guys do you rekon if I bought 2 of these babies my PSU is enough for my rig:

Corsair AX860
i7-5930K @ 4.2GHz
4x4GB HyperX @ 2400MHz
MSI X99s Gaming 7
Samsung 850 PRO 256GB
Intel330 128GB SSD
WD 2TB HDD
LG Blu-Ray writer

Or would I need to upgrade PSU aswell? I don't have overclocking it in mind.
currently using 2x MSI GTX 980 Gamings.


----------



## Jpmboy

need to pull down the 8114 command and address list to see if unlocking is possible. I'm sure V3teran will be on it.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Just heard about aqua computers and their active cooled backplates. And...I'm really thinking that's important. Thoughts on cancelling my EK block/plate order and waiting a few weeks?


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Just heard about aqua computers and their active cooled backplates. And...I'm really thinking that's important. Thoughts on cancelling my EK block/plate order and waiting a few weeks?


Personally I would care a lot more about VRM cooling than an active cooled back plate. Not sure how AC is for VRM cooling. I know EK is top notch.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> items that live in temporary buffers should normally live in system memory anyway as far as I'm aware normally. You get what is referedto as frequent buffer which is multiple things that the GPU can handle at once, these are almost always in the frame buffer. Again it's all a transition and if there isn't enough available space before it's discarded and the next frame is called then the game will hitch. All of which occurs when there isn't enough video memory. People are insinuating that 12GB isn't enough of a frame buffer basically lol.
> 
> Back to TITAN X


This whole "debacle" (which is a good term to describe it) on the EVGA forum and here has nothing to do with the VRAM on the card, the frame buffer (or buffers, as there can be more than one), etc. It has to do with how much system memory (RAM) the Titan X needs to function optimally. They're trying to say that the card needs a system RAM buffer the same size as the VRAM on the card, or MORE. Let's not lose sight of that. I am not a DirectX programmer, therefore I don't know how DirectX loads up VRAM. There has to be some kind of RAM buffer allocated to do the transfer of data from SSD/HDD to the VRAM on the card as the card does not read the disk and do this itself. As far as VRAM being dumped back to system RAM, I think that is just BS. Anyone else have insight into this?


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> Personally I would care a lot more about VRM cooling than an active cooled back plate. Not sure how AC is for VRM cooling. I know EK is top notch.


This is why I'm interested. Active backplate cooling would mean VRM cooling and coverage from both sides. Not to mention how hot memory tends to get when OC'd, which may actually hurt the passive cooling provided to the VRM by the backplate.


----------



## szeged

one of the cards from nvidia was backordered -_- it will arrive on monday.







three pictures for three cards.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> one of the cards from nvidia was backordered -_- it will arrive on monday.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> three pictures for three cards.


+50hp to the charger, each ^^

I'll wait to hear how all four of them do


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> one of the cards from nvidia was backordered -_- it will arrive on monday.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> three pictures for three cards.


no picture please with that background - it just stopped freakin snowing here - 1st day of Spring


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> no picture please with that background - it just stopped freakin snowing here - 1st day of Spring


its been hitting 85F + every day the past 2 weeks here


----------



## rbrenner87




----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> Hey guys do you rekon if I bought 2 of these babies my PSU is enough for my rig:
> 
> Corsair AX860
> i7-5930K @ 4.2GHz
> 4x4GB HyperX @ 2400MHz
> MSI X99s Gaming 7
> Samsung 850 PRO 256GB
> Intel330 128GB SSD
> WD 2TB HDD
> LG Blu-Ray writer
> 
> Or would I need to upgrade PSU aswell? I don't have overclocking it in mind.
> currently using 2x MSI GTX 980 Gamings.


what voltage on the OC is that haswell-E?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



TOTAL SYSTEM

psst subtract 10% for PSU efficiency


the stock BIOS limits the cards to 275 watts (_@110%_) so subtract 550 giving you 310 on that PSU for your rig.


----------



## carlhil2

Just a quick OC on the core... can't wait til MC gets them in, buying my second card from them...








http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4358805


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> This is why I'm interested. Active backplate cooling would mean VRM cooling and coverage from both sides. Not to mention how hot memory tends to get when OC'd, which may actually hurt the passive cooling provided to the VRM by the backplate.


While I obviously have no idea if this will hold true for the Titan X, in the past the EK waterblocks have been compatible with the AC backplates, so there is a good chance you can get the best of both worlds.

Personally I'm getting the EK blocks and backplate because I don't want to wait, but if I'm not getting enough cooling on the back side I'll be looking to switch.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> Hey guys do you rekon if I bought 2 of these babies my PSU is enough for my rig:
> 
> Corsair AX860
> i7-5930K @ 4.2GHz
> 4x4GB HyperX @ 2400MHz
> MSI X99s Gaming 7
> Samsung 850 PRO 256GB
> Intel330 128GB SSD
> WD 2TB HDD
> LG Blu-Ray writer
> 
> Or would I need to upgrade PSU aswell? I don't have overclocking it in mind.
> currently using 2x MSI GTX 980 Gamings.


I think you would be fine as long as you stay on factory bios. I ran my 3930K and two 780 Ti's on my AX860 and didn't have any trouble. The Titan X's have the ability to use 10 more watts each, but I would think a 5930K and DDR4 would use less power than my 1.32V 3930K and 1.65V DDR3.


----------



## Bosstoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> +50hp to the charger, each ^^
> 
> I'll wait to hear how all four of them do


You mean Camaro?


----------



## Attero87

Just got my order confirmation from newegg for the evga sc version. Was browsing the mobile app on my iphone and it came up in search, ordered it as quick as possible


----------



## Pj811

Hi guys me again, i honestly have no idea about customs etc.
So i changed my order to montreal, in which i got charged the 15 percent instead of the california 8 or 9 percent. My question is, what other fees am i going to pay from customs? Does the 15 percent taxes i payed to nvidia count towards montreals federeal and provincial tax or am i going to get hit with another 15 percent?


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bosstoss*
> 
> You mean Camaro?


Nah it's a 2011-2014 Charger









Personally planning to get a 2012 AWD myself once the 2015 is out.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Nah it's a 2011-2014 Charger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally planning to get a 2012 AWD myself once the 2015 is out.


2014


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 2014 charger r/t with custom supercharger under the hood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next car will be a 2015 Mustang Mustang gt this summer hopefully


Hellcat! Get a Dodge Challenger Hellcat!

On topic: The thermal pads Nvidia used one these are garbage. I'm not even sure if they even pass as thermal pads...

edit: Just a little bit annoyed with Performance PC's atm. Not sure why I paid the extra 3 bucks to "rush" processing. Put in order for a pair of backplates at noon and it never got processed







oh well, guess it will be tuesday before I get to play with the cards.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Hellcat! Get a Dodge Challenger Hellcat!
> 
> On topic: The thermal pads Nvidia used one these are garbage. I'm not even sure if they even pass as thermal pads...


hellcat is basically a land boat


----------



## Pj811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pj811*
> 
> Hi guys me again, i honestly have no idea about customs etc.
> So i changed my order to montreal, in which i got charged the 15 percent instead of the california 8 or 9 percent. My question is, what other fees am i going to pay from customs? Does the 15 percent taxes i payed to nvidia count towards montreals federeal and provincial tax or am i going to get hit with another 15 percent?


Tried calling Nvidia about this issue, and it seems they've outsourced their tech support to India so no luck there. All they told me is they did not have the information to give me.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 2014 charger r/t with custom supercharger under the hood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next car will be a 2015 Mustang Mustang gt this summer hopefully


Certainly is the prettiest generation so far I think, still want to see an Equus Bass personally









Last OT comment, how's the driver's seat in terms of leg room for the Charger? Heard from a buddy it's a bit cramped.

On topic: I'll be probably be picking up one or two of these bad boys after I see the AMD flagship, doubt I'll want to trade off the feature sets Nvidia can put out in niche cases.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> I drove a hell at and really wanted one but good god they are a large heavy stiff driving car for a modern muscle car.
> 
> I want a small agile car so the Mustang it is.


Agile & a Mustang.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Certainly is the prettiest generation so far I think, still want to see an Equus Bass personally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last OT comment, how's the driver's seat in terms of leg room for the Charger? Heard from a buddy it's a bit cramped.


On the right leg depending on how tall you are I clean see it being slightly cramped the middle console is large so it takes up a little room but overall the driver side area is very nice to sit in. I've taken it on 12 hour drives and felt great.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> I drove a hell at and really wanted one but good god they are a large heavy stiff driving car for a modern muscle car.
> 
> I want a small agile car so the Mustang it is.


That's what is great about them. I love hopping in the 'ole 442 and taking her around. Not like I'm driving the Nürburgring (totally copy pasted that fyi), don't need no agility.


----------



## shadow85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> what voltage on the OC is that haswell-E?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> TOTAL SYSTEM
> 
> psst subtract 10% for PSU efficiency
> 
> 
> the stock BIOS limits the cards to 275 watts (_@110%_) so subtract 550 giving you 310 on that PSU for your rig.


My 5930K is on approx 1.3 volts. Not sure if adaptive is using more.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attero87*
> 
> Just got my order confirmation from newegg for the evga sc version. Was browsing the mobile app on my iphone and it came up in search, ordered it as quick as possible


Just wondering does this SC version use any different components to the reference Non OC version? Could you not just OC the reference to the same thing as this SC version and it would be identical, and you save money?


----------



## cowie

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487130


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> On the right leg depending on how tall you are I clean see it being slightly cramped the middle console is large so it takes up a little room but overall the driver side area is very nice to sit in. I've taken it on 12 hour drives and felt great.


Kk it's what I figured it was probably like, we're both 6'2" so I figured it was probably either the steering column underdash or center console that could intrude on leg room. Thanks for clearing that up







and 12 hours is quite a bit


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Kk it's what I figured it was probably like, we're both 6'2" so I figured it was probably either the steering column underdash or center console that could intrude on leg room. Thanks for clearing that up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and 12 hours is quite a bit


You and the rest of you giants leave the sports cars to us little people. You already get SUV's and trucks, you can't have sports cars too!


----------



## szeged

new corvette looks nice


----------



## Lu(ky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> Hey guys do you rekon if I bought 2 of these babies my PSU is enough for my rig:
> 
> Corsair AX860
> i7-5930K @ 4.2GHz
> 4x4GB HyperX @ 2400MHz
> MSI X99s Gaming 7
> Samsung 850 PRO 256GB
> Intel330 128GB SSD
> WD 2TB HDD
> LG Blu-Ray writer
> 
> Or would I need to upgrade PSU aswell? I don't have overclocking it in mind.
> currently using 2x MSI GTX 980 Gamings.


Not trying to scare you but this review HERE said the PEAK SYSTEM POWER DRAW was 364W and OCed card was at 402W. I find out of most of the reviews out there this was really the BEST and detailed review I saw on this card.


----------



## shadow85

So I guess I should fork out for another PSU? Damm was really hoping I did not have to spend anymore if I get the Titans.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> You and the rest of you giants leave the sports cars to us little people. You already get SUV's and trucks, you can't have sports cars too!


I hate most SUVs







I'm currently in a '06 350z, pretty roomy for myself I'll have to say. Giant, I find that offensive.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> I've also been eyeing a new corvette but idk if I'd end up liking it lol. Not usually my style.


More plastic looking in person that I thought when one parked next to me at a grocery store, I'm sure it's fun as the specs/reviews say but............ well sounds like you know where I'm coming from.


----------



## Lu(ky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> I've also been eyeing a new corvette but idk if I'd end up liking it lol. Not usually my style.


Yeah I was looking at Corvettes myself but ended up with a 15 Tahoe LTZ lol


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> I hate most SUVs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm currently in a '06 350z, pretty roomy for myself I'll have to say. Giant, I find that offensive.
> More plastic looking in person that I thought when one parked next to me at a grocery store, I'm sure it's fun as the specs/reviews say but............ well sounds like you know where I'm coming from.


Sorry, being 5'6" makes me hateful to the "Height Enhanced" I apologize for the offensive term









On topic:

If anyone wants to know anything about the PCB on these bad boys, I got the stock coolers off and prepped for the water blocks to get in so I can get you any pictures or anything you may want to know.


----------



## Lu(ky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*
> 
> Yeah I was looking at Corvettes myself but ended up with a 15 Tahoe LTZ lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> I hate most SUVs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm currently in a '06 350z, pretty roomy for myself I'll have to say. Giant, I find that offensive.
> More plastic looking in person that I thought when one parked next to me at a grocery store, I'm sure it's fun as the specs/reviews say but............ well sounds like you know where I'm coming from.


I had one of those too but being 6"4 I decided my midlife crysis was over and sold it..


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Sorry, being 5'6" makes me hateful to the "Height Enhanced" I apologize for the offensive term
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On topic:
> 
> If anyone wants to know anything about the PCB on these bad boys, I got the stock coolers off and prepped for the water blocks to get in so I can get you any pictures or anything you may want to know.


Why not take the pictures anyway so szeged can add it to the op?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Why not take the pictures anyway so szeged can add it to the op?


this!









also, my first overclocked run - http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4361922

stock fan profile, no voltage added, my 5960x/dram is still on stock settings too because im on an h100i atm lol.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, my first overclocked run - http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4361922
> 
> stock fan profile, no voltage added, my 5960x/dram is still on stock settings too because im on an h100i atm lol.


What are your temps like?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> What are your temps like?


reaches about 80c pretty fast but it doesnt really go past that.



soon









ordering the last block and backplate from ppcs.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*
> 
> I had one of those too but being 6"4 I decided my midlife crysis was over and sold it..


Lol a 370z is even a little more fun I'd think, headlights weren't my thing so I didn't trade in when I saw them hit the lot. I'm 23 so I think I'm still good haha.


----------



## SLOPOKE

How about a run on Ultra?


----------



## Lu(ky

Just FYI all NEWEGG has the EVGA 12G-P4-2992-KR GeForce GTX TITAN X Superclocked in stock


----------



## Remij

Got a question. Anyone else's TitanXs appear as 'Graphics Device' in the control panel and Geforce Experience?

For what it's worth I'm on Win10 preview with drivers 349.65.


----------



## carlhil2

Any bios to flash?


----------



## Bosstoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*
> 
> Just FYI all NEWEGG has the EVGA 12G-P4-2992-KR GeForce GTX TITAN X Superclocked in stock


Ordered 3 so far. 1 arrived yesterday, 2 more Monday, and then I come to the crossroads of whether or not to invest in a 5960X for 4, if I get the bench itch.


----------



## nycgtr

I guess saving the tax from newegg makes up to get the superclocked for the same price as nv direct lol


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Just heard about aqua computers and their active cooled backplates. And...I'm really thinking that's important. Thoughts on cancelling my EK block/plate order and waiting a few weeks?


Don't rush mate. Aq have been doing the active backplate for a while now and if I recall correctly on the titan/780 did not play well and was good on the 290 block, but not a huge difference from AQ block with passive backplate x aq block with active backplate. But you can check all that on stren reviews at extremerigs (http://www.xtremerigs.net/2014/08/11/aquacomputer-kryographics-hawaii-review/). It is a neat idea but not necessarily will play out well on titan x. Ek have been consistently leading the pack on vrm cooling and on the 980 so far (still missing AQ block review) it is the best block to get. Don't get me wrong, I love Aquacomputer and have tons of stuff from them. Just giving you mine two cents before you cancel an order on the block that have a very good chance of been the best for this card giving the last two years of blocks reviews.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remij*
> 
> Got a question. Anyone else's TitanXs appear as 'Graphics Device' in the control panel and Geforce Experience?
> 
> For what it's worth I'm on Win10 preview with drivers 349.65.


Those drivers are a piece of ****. They're only good for dx12 bench testing. Roll back to latest official release driver. They're called experimental drivers for a reason.







so do a starswarm test and roll back.


----------



## Lu(ky

I wanted to buy the XSPC Razor GTX Titan X Full Cover Water Block with back plate, but I decided I don't want to wait any longer and just pulled the trigger on 2 x EK-FC Titan X - Acetal+Nickel
and EK-FC Titan X Backplate - Black.


----------



## itani

Hey guys would you get a TITAN X SC EVGA version or a TITAN X with a tech labs waterblock & backplate? I'm going to be running 2 with no plans of overclocking. Just trying to figure out which is best for me. I game in 1440p on a RoG Swift


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> need to pull down the 8114 command and address list to see if unlocking is possible. I'm sure V3teran will be on it.


Greatly anticipating the possibilities!!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> I've also been eyeing a new corvette but idk if I'd end up liking it lol. Not usually my style.


The new Vette is what i have been eyeing also. My wife has different thoughts on that one.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itani*
> 
> Hey guys would you get a TITAN X SC EVGA version or a TITAN X with a tech labs waterblock & backplate? I'm going to be running 2 with no plans of overclocking. Just trying to figure out which is best for me. I game in 1440p on a RoG Swift


SC version just guarantees the minimum boost clock of 1216mhz. All regular Titan Xs should do that with ease, unless you got a lemon.

+1 for Titan X + block. (EK block







)


----------



## Remij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Those drivers are a piece of ****. They're only good for dx12 bench testing. Roll back to latest official release driver. They're called experimental drivers for a reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so do a starswarm test and roll back.


Well I never downloaded and installed them. I downloaded 347.88, and installed those, but I guess when Windows10 updated it installed them automatically??

Anyway, yeah, I get the feeling you're right. Will roll back pronto (after a starswarm test







)


----------



## DNMock

Both cards:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Single card:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Hynix memory:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Stuff I got no clue what it is but it looks important: (VRM and such)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Anything I'm forgetting?

P.S. It's 22 total screws. 20 on the back plate and 2 between the DVI and HDMI/DP outputs on the back to get the cooler off.

Interestingly enough, one of the cards has a sticker on it and the other does not on what I think is the voltage regulators. Someone help me out if you could:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> I hate most SUVs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm currently in a '06 350z, pretty roomy for myself I'll have to say. Giant, I find that offensive.
> More plastic looking in person that I thought when one parked next to me at a grocery store, I'm sure it's fun as the specs/reviews say but............ well sounds like you know where I'm coming from.


PLastic? PLastic?







heresy.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> reaches about 80c pretty fast but it doesnt really go past that.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ordering the last block and backplate from ppcs.


57C max on my cards.. but it's still WINTER!


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Don't rush mate. Aq have been doing the active backplate for a while now and if I recall correctly on the titan/780 did not play well and was good on the 290 block, but not a huge difference from AQ block with passive backplate x aq block with active backplate. But you can check all that on stren reviews at extremerigs (http://www.xtremerigs.net/2014/08/11/aquacomputer-kryographics-hawaii-review/). It is a neat idea but not necessarily will play out well on titan x. Ek have been consistently leading the pack on vrm cooling and on the 980 so far (still missing AQ block review) it is the best block to get. Don't get me wrong, I love Aquacomputer and have tons of stuff from them. Just giving you mine two cents before you cancel an order on the block that have a very good chance of been the best for this card giving the last two years of blocks reviews.


On the 290 you linked the VRM temp diff between the EK and AC is astronomical. 41c vs. 24c. Am I missing something? Is the performance with the 290x different from the previous Titan/780 blocks from AC?


----------



## carlhil2

A 3DMark11 run.. 
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9583084


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> On the 290 you linked the VRM temp diff between the EK and AC is astronomical. 41c vs. 24c. Am I missing something? Is the performance with the 290x different from the previous Titan/780 blocks from AC?


yes, I already told you that on the 290 Aquacomputer nail it but ek was right there behind on that round. But notice that the difference between the Aquacomputer block+backplate passive and aquacomputer block+backplate active was minimal on the 290. Meaning that was not the active cooling the reason it performed so well but the combo block+backplate. On the titan/780 the active cooling did not go well and ek dominated. It is dominating so far by miles on the 980 blocks but mind you that stren did not published yet the AQ block for 980 so we might have a new winner there once is published. But the whole point of my post was to warn you to not be carried away with the neat idea (and I agree it is a neat idea) of active cooling on the backplate because not always it is what it makes a difference. So far at least it didn't.


----------



## Jpmboy

daaum - this is pretty funny. stock cooler and voltage.



the Ln2 guys will probably double that score.


----------



## szeged

haha nice









my temps are too high atm to push higher =\


----------



## shadow85

Man u guys are rich buying 4 titan Xs and showing off your corvettes n stuff in here lol. Nice 370z I am planning on getting one soonish


----------



## szeged

how the rig looks atm for air benching lol


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> PLastic? PLastic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heresy.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I did say plastic looking now lol. It was the doing of the yellow paint, looked very plastic in person was all haha, I know they really upped their game from the finger-bending rear of the other models.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> how the rig looks atm for air benching lol


yeah - it's gotta be tight between them. I think these breath from the end of the card too. hang a fan off the end?
nvm - you got one there


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> PLastic? PLastic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heresy.


Wow. Is that yours?

I love Vettes and the ZR1 is the ultimate. Well, it was before the new Z06. I'm way too poor for that kinda stuff yet.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> Wow. Is that yours?
> 
> I love Vettes and the ZR1 is the ultimate. Well, it was before the new Z06. I'm way too poor for that kinda stuff yet.


maybe.. I'll let ya know if the c7 brings anything to track day... as soon as it stops freakin snowing!!!


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> maybe.. I'll let ya know if the c7 brings anything to track day... as soon as it stops freakin snowing!!!


Don't tell me you're packing a C7 Z06 too...


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> haha nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my temps are too high atm to push higher =\


Better get with that aggressive fan profile, oh, and don't forget the headphones...


----------



## Joa3d43

...if I leave the Titan X and the 780 Ti Classy like this overnight, may be the TitanX VRM section will sprout some muscles in the morning, no ?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*
> 
> Just FYI all NEWEGG has the EVGA 12G-P4-2992-KR GeForce GTX TITAN X Superclocked in stock


EVGA's price is less at $1029, but no stock. That's a pretty good bump in clock, a bit more than the +20 someone thought it would be.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> maybe.. I'll let ya know if the c7 brings anything to track day... as soon as it stops freakin snowing!!!


Not gonna lie, aside from the old stingrays, haven't been very impressed with corvettes offering (aesthetics wise, if I recall from C5 on they have all been beasts for speed). I wish they could put the performance they have today into one of these beauties:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







That would be a sports car worth having.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caples*
> 
> . *I'm drunk* *and* bored enough.
> 
> The Veyron is *stupid* in the same way this is stupid. It goes fast, but is way too expensive to possibly be justified. You'll have the fastest, _most expensive_ thing until something better and cheaper comes out in a couple months. In the same way the SSC Aero absolutely smashed the Veyron, and the Venom GT after it, the Titan X will get wrecked by the 390X.
> 
> *I* don't expect a bunch of troglodytes like OCN members to understand, but that's how it is. Seriously, you guys *are worse than Redditors*.


i highlighted the only parts that i read in your post.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...if I leave the Titan X and the 780 Ti Classy like this overnight, may be the TitanX VRM section will sprout some muscles in the morning, no ?


we can only hope


----------



## Caples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> I like hating on people and things I can't keep up with too. Stupid Bugatti Veyron. It's so crappy. You can get so much more value with a Honda civic and a turbo for 1/100th the price. Also guaranteed fact that Kia and Hyundai are way better than lamborghinis. Not yet but with a new model coming out later. I promise. So lamborghinis suck. Also current cars suck cuz in a few months a better car is guaranteed to come out.
> 
> Totally spot on bro. I'm glad you shared that with us.


I don't even have it any more. That build is years old.

I fully used the macros for two years and got every penny out of it, so I would argue I didn't overspend at all. Looked great. Typed great. Macro'd great. 8/10 wish Corsair had better QA because some switches died after a year and a half, but would buy again.

Quote edit again:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i highlighted the only parts that i read in your post.
> we can only hope


You're precious. I think I'll keep you.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caples*
> 
> Quote edit again:
> You're precious. I think I'll keep you.


you have to feed me at least 3 times a day and ill tell the gf she has to leave, i have someone new taking over.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Not gonna lie, aside from the old stingrays, haven't been very impressed with corvettes offering (aesthetics wise, if I recall from C5 on they have all been beasts for speed). I wish they could put the performance they have today into one of these beauties:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be a sports car worth having.


...any '67-'69 L88 or ZL1 would be nice...










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## opt33

Just got my EK waterblock installed, 1427 gpu core on stock voltage with fire strike Extreme, didnt throttle at all during test, gpu temps maxed 38C with 24C ambient. Tried 1500 at stock volts but crashed 1/2 into test. Will start seeing what it can do tomorrow with volts...going to bed for now.

My titan would only do 1180 gpu core for 24/7 with modded bios and 1.22v. On titan X, 1400-1500 gpu core for 24/7 will be easy with increasing volts. Im getting just over 50% increase with faster titan x and better core overclock.


----------



## szeged

v88888888


----------



## wh0kn0ws

The ecoboost mustang sounds cool on a dyno, but the 5.0 mustang with a roush supercharger is a whole lot more fun. Even a stock 5.0 is pretty fun on the street.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> all this v8 talk, while i do want a new mustang GT, i do also want to check out the baby brother ecoboost with the turbo on it too


Please do, I've been curious about those since I first heard about them but haven't had the pleasure of seeing one, let alone drive one. Unless you wanna count one of those '85 i think SVO mustangs.... I'd like to forget about those abominations though.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Just got my EK waterblock installed, 1427 gpu core on stock voltage with fire strike Extreme, didnt throttle at all during test, gpu temps maxed 38C with 24C ambient. Tried 1500 at stock volts but crashed 1/2 into test. Will start seeing what it can do tomorrow with volts...going to bed for now.
> 
> My titan would only do 1180 gpu core for 24/7 with modded bios and 1.22v. On titan X, 1400-1500 gpu core for 24/7 will be easy with increasing volts. Im getting just over 50% increase with faster titan x and better core overclock.


Get that garbage out of here. This thread has been hijacked so unless you slap 4 wheels on that Titan nobody cares









But seriously, how are the temps on the VRM? 38* C on the GPU is pretty sweet! Nice job


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Get that garbage out of here. This thread has been hijacked so unless you slap 4 wheels on that Titan nobody cares
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously, how are the temps on the VRM? 38* C on the GPU is pretty sweet! Nice job


yeah there were couple things Im trying to do before sleep, find vrm temps was one...other was testing far cry 4 at same settings, same bench....my titan at 1180 gpu core avg 48 fps on ultra settings, and my titan X at 1427 gpu core, Im getting 82 fps on ultra settings, 71% increase not bad.

I havent used precision tune since I modded/flashed my titan bios long ago...cant find vrm reads..

edit: ok newest gpuz and newest precision tune, dont have vrm temps listed, everything but vrm temps, but no vrm.

Looks like need flir to read vrm temps









not mine, but one person read them on air:
http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-review,10.html


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> yeah there were couple things Im trying to do before sleep, find vrm temps was one...other was testing far cry 4 at same settings, same bench....my titan at 1180 gpu core avg 48 fps on ultra settings, and my titan X at 1427 gpu core, Im getting 82 fps on ultra settings, 71% increase not bad.
> 
> I havent used precision tune since I modded/flashed my titan bios long ago...cant find vrm reads..
> 
> edit: ok newest gpuz and newest precision tune, dont have vrm temps listed, everything but vrm temps, but no vrm.
> 
> Looks like need flir to read vrm temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not mine, but one person read them on air:
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-review,10.html


I don't think we are ever going to get a VRM temp due to the fact the Titan X uses the same Controller as the 980. (Correct me if I am wrong).

From Techpowerup


Quote:


> NVIDIA is using the same NCP8114 voltage controller as on the GTX 970 and GTX 980. The controller has no support for I2C, so there is no advanced monitoring. Its VID-based voltages can be monitored and controlled through NVIDIA's driver.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> I don't think we are ever going to get a VRM temp due to the fact the Titan X uses the same Controller as the 980. (Correct me if I am wrong).
> 
> From Techpowerup


yep, an IR gun may ballpark it but will be through pcb, or flir, but no direct monitoring. And now its way past my bedtime....


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> yep, an IR gun may ballpark it but will be through pcb, or flir, but no direct monitoring. And now its way past my bedtime....


exactly, no direct via software vrm temp on this card either it seems. Another option is a thermistor on the vrm area which is easy to do. On titan ek block would give very cool vrm temps. komodo block would give me around 80 degrees while ek give me something around 36 C under the same stress conditions and same loop. BTW looking quite good opt33 thks for sharing:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> yeah there were couple things Im trying to do before sleep, find vrm temps was one...other was testing far cry 4 at same settings, same bench....my titan at 1180 gpu core avg 48 fps on ultra settings, and my titan X at 1427 gpu core, Im getting 82 fps on ultra settings, 71% increase not bad.
> 
> I havent used precision tune since I modded/flashed my titan bios long ago...cant find vrm reads..
> 
> edit: ok newest gpuz and newest precision tune, dont have vrm temps listed, everything but vrm temps, but no vrm.
> 
> Looks like need flir to read vrm temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not mine, but one person read them on air:
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-review,10.html


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Don't feed the trolls guys. He *just wants attention*. Report & move on.


Don't we all though? The "I'm drunk and bored" part was very telling..lol..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Both cards:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Single card:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hynix memory:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuff I got no clue what it is but it looks important: (VRM and such)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything I'm forgetting?
> 
> P.S. It's 22 total screws. 20 on the back plate and 2 between the DVI and HDMI/DP outputs on the back to get the cooler off.
> 
> Interestingly enough, one of the cards has a sticker on it and the other does not on what I think is the voltage regulators. Someone help me out if you could:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...if I leave the Titan X and the 780 Ti Classy like this overnight, may be the TitanX VRM section will sprout some muscles in the morning, no ?


More pr0n please! And don't we all want that many phases on a Titan card..and a bios switch or 2.

So, does the aftermarket 400W bios lift this card into the high heavens like it did for the original Titan? Or is this bios not actually bad as far as power limitations go and mainly limited by the stock cooler. Impressive seeing high boost clocks while still on the stock bios though, mighty impressive.


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*
> 
> Just FYI all NEWEGG has the EVGA 12G-P4-2992-KR GeForce GTX TITAN X Superclocked in stock


Thanks for the heads up. I cancelled my Newegg pre-order for two EVGA Titan Xs and instead ordered two EVGA Titan X SCs.









What I'm going to do with the two free "Black Ultra-thin leather wallet with integrated power bank, 1400mAh Li-Po battery, for Apple (Manufactured by Unikia)" that were "thrown in" by Newegg I have no idea.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> Thanks for the heads up. I cancelled my Newegg pre-order for two EVGA Titan Xs and instead ordered two EVGA Titan X SCs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I'm going to do with the two free "Black Ultra-thin leather wallet with integrated power bank, 1400mAh Li-Po battery, for Apple (Manufactured by Unikia)" that were "thrown in" by Newegg I have no idea.


Nice!

I'm resisting the urge to do the same here. Going to hold on to my 2 EVGA Titan X order from newegg. It's the weekend anyway, none of these cards are going to ship until Monday.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> I'm resisting the urge to do the same here. Going to hold on to my 2 EVGA Titan X order from newegg. It's the weekend anyway, none of these cards are going to ship until Monday.


Its just a bios flash away....


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> I'm resisting the urge to do the same here. Going to hold on to my 2 EVGA Titan X order from newegg. It's the weekend anyway, none of these cards are going to ship until Monday.


I called Newegg twice today and spot to two different people. I was told that they're out of stock for the EVGA Titan X - even for those orders still showing a successful "pre-order" which annoyed me. On one call I was told 03/24/15 as a re-stock date but I have no interest in playing the waiting game with them and at the price we're paying the difference in price isn't much.


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Just got my EK waterblock installed, 1427 gpu core on stock voltage with fire strike Extreme, didnt throttle at all during test, gpu temps maxed 38C with 24C ambient. Tried 1500 at stock volts but crashed 1/2 into test. Will start seeing what it can do tomorrow with volts...going to bed for now.
> 
> My titan would only do 1180 gpu core for 24/7 with modded bios and 1.22v. On titan X, 1400-1500 gpu core for 24/7 will be easy with increasing volts. Im getting just over 50% increase with faster titan x and better core overclock.


Wait, how are you adding voltage? I thought we could not do it at all with any of the programs (AB or Precision)???


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Wait, how are you adding voltage? I thought we could not do it at all with any of the programs (AB or Precision)???


He's talking about his OG titan.


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> He's talking about his OG titan.


Thanks! Misread that. I thought I was going nuts and missed a setting to add voltage! lol


----------



## Swolern

For you guys that were looking at pairing a 32inch 4k IPS panel with your Titans, the Acer B6 B326HK is on sale right now, and is said to OC to 78hz @4K. *Link*


----------



## Stateless

What are your thoughts...

So I bought 2 Titan X's, getting my Water blocks and back plates next week sometime. But with 2 shiny new cards, the itch to rebuild the entire system in a month is starting to itch. I currently have a Rampage IV Extreme Mobo with a 3930x OC to 4.8. She has been a fine rig and never had any issues, but just trying to get some feedback from my fellow Titan X owners if I should move to x99 platform and a 5960x?

I game on a Panasonic 65" 4k UHD Set and gaming is my main priority, bench marking is fun, but main concern is optimal gaming at 4k/60fps. Would moving from a 3930 to a 5960 and x99 help much?


----------



## KuuFA

No need just keep your 3930k it's still very relevant. its only until you get into the 3x or 4x sli is when you probably need to move. IMO


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> What are your thoughts...
> 
> So I bought 2 Titan X's, getting my Water blocks and back plates next week sometime. But with 2 shiny new cards, the itch to rebuild the entire system in a month is starting to itch. I currently have a Rampage IV Extreme Mobo with a 3930x OC to 4.8. She has been a fine rig and never had any issues, but just trying to get some feedback from my fellow Titan X owners if I should move to x99 platform and a 5960x?
> 
> I game on a Panasonic 65" 4k UHD Set and gaming is my main priority, bench marking is fun, but main concern is optimal gaming at 4k/60fps. Would moving from a 3930 to a 5960 and x99 help much?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> No need just keep your 3930k it's still very relevant. its only until you get into the 3x or 4x sli is when you probably need to move. IMO


I have my 3930K rig still intact (hasn't been parted out yet to recoup costs). I'll run some benchmarks for Dual and Tri-SLI Titan Xs on my 4.7Ghz 3930K next week; 3rd Titan is due to arrive on Monday (shipped this morning, but FedEx next day is weekday delivery only, sadly). I'll then be able to compare those 3930K benchies to my 5960X @ 4.0 Ghz, but I won't be able to push the 5960X to 4.5-4.7Ghz until my full build is done (still a couple weeks out).


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> I called Newegg twice today and spot to two different people. I was told that they're out of stock for the EVGA Titan X - even for those orders still showing a successful "pre-order" which annoyed me. On one call I was told 03/24/15 as a re-stock date but I have no interest in playing the waiting game with them and at the price we're paying the difference in price isn't much.


Meh, I'll hold out. Not paying $200 more just to have factory overclocked cards.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> Meh, I'll hold out. Not paying $200 more just to have factory overclocked cards.


Good man! Cause, you know....$200 these days can get you a decent custom loop, or close enough to one. Lol.


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> I have my 3930K rig still intact (hasn't been parted out yet to recoup costs). I'll run some benchmarks for Dual and Tri-SLI Titan Xs on my 4.7Ghz 3930K next week; 3rd Titan is due to arrive on Monday (shipped this morning, but FedEx next day is weekday delivery only, sadly). I'll then be able to compare those 3930K benchies to my 5960X @ 4.0 Ghz, but I won't be able to push the 5960X to 4.5-4.7Ghz until my full build is done (still a couple weeks out).


Thanks for doing that. At the moment, I plan to stick with 2xSLI, but a 3rd is an option only if I run into problems running games at 4k/60fps, which I don't think I will with 2xTitan X. I am in no hurry to do a rebuild, but just curious and seeing your results from 2xSLI on a 3930k vs 2xSLI on the 5960k will be telling and give me much better insight. Again, thank you!


----------



## John Shepard

Guys does the witcher 3 promo apply to titans?

Ether way i'll be joining the club soon
I ordered mine yesterday It is the asus version for 1150 euros,ETA is 10-15 days.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Thanks for doing that. At the moment, I plan to stick with 2xSLI, but a 3rd is an option only if I run into problems running games at 4k/60fps, which I don't think I will with 2xTitan X. I am in no hurry to do a rebuild, but just curious and seeing your results from 2xSLI on a 3930k vs 2xSLI on the 5960k will be telling and give me much better insight. Again, thank you!


No problem at all! Just gotta wait until Monday evening.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John Shepard*
> 
> Guys does the witcher 3 promo apply to titans?
> 
> Ether way i'll be joining the club soon
> I ordered mine yesterday It is the asus version for 1150 euros,ETA is 10-15 days.


The Witcher 3 Promo does not apply to the Titan Xs, sadly.


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John Shepard*
> 
> Guys does the witcher 3 promo apply to titans?
> 
> Ether way i'll be joining the club soon
> I ordered mine yesterday It is the asus version for 1150 euros,ETA is 10-15 days.


The promo doesn't apply to the Titan X.


----------



## cstkl1

Bought another 16gb kit. Expected that issue. It happens to me at 16gb with two blacks with pagefile disable on extended gaming session. Example evolvr. Game on ram only abt 3-4gb. But when pagefile according to ab osd hits 16 gets kicked out with low mem. Checked n its always realted to some nvidia driver issue.
Works great if i close my itunes n chrome.
Next is changing psu to 1500 axi. Not sure can fit.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Wait, how are you adding voltage? I thought we could not do it at all with any of the programs (AB or Precision)???


Have you tried.?
The reviewers seem to be able to Overvolt their till 1.22V or a bit more.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> He's talking about his OG titan.


No he isn't, did you look at the picture he attached.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> -snip-
> 
> Looks like need flir to read vrm temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not mine, but one person read them on air:
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-review,10.html


Thanks for the link re. Guru3d's heat map for Titan X...VRMs don't seem to be a problem, but 93c for that high density VRAM







; when I start to test the Titan X tomorrow, I'll better place another 120mm fan onto the backside > 93 c on stock VRAM voltages is pretty hefty

...from guru3d


----------



## Stateless

You guys were not kidding when you said that shipping from Solvania for the EK Waterblocks is going to be fast. I got my email this morning that the 2 blocks and 2 backplates were shipping out today, earlier there was no information on the tracking, but I just checked it and according to UPS it will be here on Monday! Damn that is fast....faster than Performance PC that is sending my additives, SLI connectors and shut off valves I am adding to my loop...I will actually have the blocks before those other parts arrive!!!


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Have you tried.?
> The reviewers seem to be able to Overvolt their till 1.22V or a bit more.
> No he isn't, did you look at the picture he attached.


Yes, I have tried. In AB, it is blocked out, even hitting the option in the settings to enable over volting and it sill does not allow it.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> You guys were not kidding when you said that shipping from Solvania for the EK Waterblocks is going to be fast. I got my email this morning that the 2 blocks and 2 backplates were shipping out today, earlier there was no information on the tracking, but I just checked it and according to UPS it will be here on Monday! Damn that is fast....faster than Performance PC that is sending my additives, SLI connectors and shut off valves I am adding to my loop...I will actually have the blocks before those other parts arrive!!!


Yep! We ordered the same evening if I recall...so all of us who ordered then have packages arriving this coming Monday.









Sadly, since I only decided to pull the trigger on a 3rd Titan X last night, I had to order another block + backplate...and that has yet to ship. Hopefully those will get here by next Friday....


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Yes, I have tried. In AB, it is blocked out, even hitting the option in the settings to enable over volting and it sill does not allow it.


When my build is done and these cards are under water, i'm going to try this BIOS first, unless something else better is out by then:

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Geforce-GTX-Titan-X-Grafikkarte-260203/News/Arctic-Xtreme-IV-Mod-BIOS-1154063/

(Open in Chrome so it's translated from German, unless you can read German already)...


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Just got my EK waterblock installed, 1427 gpu core on stock voltage with fire strike Extreme, didnt throttle at all during test, gpu temps maxed 38C with 24C ambient. Tried 1500 at stock volts but crashed 1/2 into test. Will start seeing what it can do tomorrow with volts...going to bed for now.
> 
> *My titan would only do 1180 gpu core for 24/7 with modded bios and 1.22v. On titan X, 1400-1500 gpu core for 24/7 will be easy with increasing volts.* Im getting just over 50% increase with faster titan x and better core overclock.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Have you tried.?
> The reviewers seem to be able to Overvolt their till 1.22V or a bit more.
> No he isn't, did you look at the picture he attached.


He was asking How can you increase the volts.

I answered he was talking about his OG titan?


----------



## John Shepard

Τhey couldn't put a free game on a 1000euro card? That's a shame









This wait is going to be really long.......


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John Shepard*
> 
> Τhey couldn't put a free game on a 1000euro card? That's a shame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This wait is going to be really long.......


They couldn't include a SLI bridge or any cables either. Last titans I got mousepad and tshirts and this you get the card and thats it!


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> He was asking How can you increase the volts.
> 
> I answered he was talking about his OG titan?


I think you have Quoted the wrong person here.

Sorry, I see what you mean.

Edit:- Actually the Language is pretty confusing here, but the guy you quoted, *opt33* was talking about adding volts to his TitanX, not OG Titan.


----------



## jcde7ago

Anyone know if you can "disable" a 3rd card in Tri-SLI by connecting only the first two via the SLI bridge and leaving the 3rd disconnected? I've never actually tried to do that before in the last 7-8 years that i've been using SLI....lol.

The reason is, when I put my Titan Xs under water, i'm going to put all 3 of them in at the same time...I don't want to have to rebuild the loop just to test 2 and 3-way SLI under water. Would be cool if I just stuck them all under water and swapped 2 and 3-way SLI bridges to run benchmarks for 2 or 3-way SLI....


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Anyone know if you can "disable" a 3rd card in Tri-SLI by connecting only the first two via the SLI bridge and leaving the 3rd disconnected? I've never actually tried to do that before in the last 7-8 years that i've been using SLI....lol.
> 
> The reason is, when I put my Titan Xs under water, i'm going to put all 3 of them in at the same time...I don't want to have to rebuild the loop just to test 2 and 3-way SLI under water. Would be cool if I just stuck them all under water and swapped 2 and 3-way SLI bridges to run benchmarks for 2 or 3-way SLI....


I would guess you could just leave it unplugged and it wont have enough power to fire up. Removing the SLI bridge wont have any effect on the config. They will run in SLI even without the bridge it just helps bandwidth.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> I would guess you could just leave it unplugged and it wont have enough power to fire up. Remving the SLI bridge wont have any effect on the config. They will run in SLI even without the bridge it just helps bandwidth.


Ahh, you're right! Derp, of course....just leave them unplugged.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> I think you have Quoted the wrong person here.
> 
> Sorry, I see what you mean.
> 
> Edit:- Actually the Language is pretty confusing here, but the guy you quoted, *opt33* was talking about adding volts to his TitanX, not OG Titan.


I am assuming that he misread what opt33 wrote, and assumed that he was adding volts to a Titan x but I answered his question by saying opt33 was talking about his OG Titan.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> I think you have Quoted the wrong person here.
> 
> Sorry, I see what you mean.
> 
> Edit:- Actually the Language is pretty confusing here, but the guy you quoted, *opt33* was talking about adding volts to his TitanX, not OG Titan.
> 
> 
> 
> I am assuming that he misread what opt33 wrote, and assumed that he was adding volts to a Titan x but I answered his question by saying opt33 was talking about his OG Titan.
Click to expand...

What I understand is that he thought opt33 was talking about adding volts to his TitanX, which is correct. My reading of Opt33 post also leads me to believe that he intends to add volts to his TitanX, not OG Titan.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> What I understand is that he thought opt33 was talking about adding volts to his TitanX, which is correct. My reading of Opt33 post also leads me to believe that he intends to add volts to his TitanX, not OG Titan.


Yes that is his intentions although I don't think there is a way to do that yet via PrecX or AB so we shall see in an update from either to see if that's an option. Or a custom bios perhaps like jcde7ago linked.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> What I understand is that he thought opt33 was talking about adding volts to his TitanX, which is correct. My reading of Opt33 post also leads me to believe that he intends to add volts to his TitanX, not OG Titan.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that is his intentions although I don't think there is a way to do that yet via PrecX or AB so we shall see in an update from either to see if that's an option. Or a custom bios perhaps like jcde7ago linked.
Click to expand...

The reviewers seems to be able to add voltage just fine.
Guru3d did it with AfterBurner, I would link but I just turned off my laptop & moved to my phone.

Look at the 'Overclocking' page of Guru3d review linked in the OP.
Anandtech was able to raise voltage too, they didn't mention the software they used though.

Also custom BIOSes in their current stage are only good for increased Power Limit, no unlocked voltage yet.


----------



## intrigger

What about solid German engineering.

German cars rule e.g. Audi RS6 C6 - space for 5 people, yet can outrun a Ferrari 458 Italia. 5L V10 twin turbo .....


----------



## intrigger

Sorry onto pic I ordered 4 Titan Xs and EK waterblocks and nickel back plates. I am transferring my watercooled quad titan blacks to the other rig. Keeping these until I figure if I need to keep them for DP performance...


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> The reviewers seems to be able to add voltage just fine.
> Guru3d did it with AfterBurner, I would link but I just turned off my laptop & moved to my phone.
> 
> Look at the 'Overclocking' page of Guru3d review linked in the OP.
> Anandtech was able to raise voltage too, they didn't mention the software they used though.
> 
> Also custom BIOSes in their current stage are only good for increased Power Limit, no unlocked voltage yet.


Yeah if you take a close look at the screen of the AB


Credit to Guru3d

The version is *4.1.1* which we the public don't have access to yet (Version that's open to the public *4.1.0*). So that might be the trick.


----------



## Silent Scone

The wait is killing me. Infact it's down right out of order.


----------



## hatlesschimp

I need a sli bridge but not sure which one for my x99. I don't think these will fit.

http://www.geforce.com/hardware/technology/sli/bridges

I ordered this water block bridge I think it should work. I'm not home for another 8 days so can't read the manual or look at my computer.
http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc-terminal-dual-parallel-3-slot-plexi.html


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Yeah if you take a close look at the screen of the AB
> 
> 
> Credit to Guru3d
> 
> The version is *4.1.1* which we the public don't have access to yet (Version that's open to the public *4.1.0*). So that might be the trick.


According to this post
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> eh, that's a pretty quick OOB run. AB is not letting me bost voltage. NVI does. Anyone using PrecisionX? (gawd, I hate PX.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Nvidia Inspector should work for now till AB comes out.


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Anyone know if you can "disable" a 3rd card in Tri-SLI by connecting only the first two via the SLI bridge and leaving the 3rd disconnected? I've never actually tried to do that before in the last 7-8 years that i've been using SLI....lol.
> 
> The reason is, when I put my Titan Xs under water, i'm going to put all 3 of them in at the same time...I don't want to have to rebuild the loop just to test 2 and 3-way SLI under water. Would be cool if I just stuck them all under water and swapped 2 and 3-way SLI bridges to run benchmarks for 2 or 3-way SLI....


This is one thing I really like about my Rampage IV Black Edition. The individual PCIe switches on the motherboard have been invaluable for troubleshooting or testing. Instead of having to take each card out or whatever, flipping a switch and disabling the lane on the fly is much faster. Was such a great thing to have when I had Tri-SLI. Hopefully more boards will start having this. I can't imagine having Tri-SLI without them and then having to go through troubleshooting hell


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> I need a sli bridge but not sure which one for my x99. I don't think these will fit.
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/hardware/technology/sli/bridges
> 
> I ordered this water block bridge I think it should work. I'm not home for another 8 days so can't read the manual or look at my computer.
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc-terminal-dual-parallel-3-slot-plexi.html


The only Nvidia-official SLI bridges that will work with the X-99 Deluxe is the 3-Way bridge. The X-99 Deluxe is set to use the 1st and 4th PCI-E slots for 2-way SLI, but the bridge Nvidia sells needs the 1st and 5th slots for 2-way, so it won't fit. The fat 3-way SLI bridge that comes with the X-99 Deluxe will work for 2-way SLI for you (that's what i'm using until I get my 3rd Titan X + 3-way SLI bridge delivered on Monday).

EDIT: And yep, for 2-way SLI, you ordered the correct block connector from EK, which is the EK-FC Terminal Dual Parallel 3-Slot.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> This is one thing I really like about my Rampage IV Black Edition. The individual PCIe switches on the motherboard have been invaluable for troubleshooting or testing. Instead of having to take each card out or whatever, flipping a switch and disabling the lane on the fly is much faster. Was such a great thing to have when I had Tri-SLI. Hopefully more boards will start having this. I can't imagine having Tri-SLI without them and then having to go through troubleshooting hell


The X-99 Deluxe actually does have the SLI/CF switch, but I thought it was merely to turn on the LEDs that indicate which slot to use for which SLI config the switch is set to. Does the switch actually completely disable the other PCI-E slots that aren't being used for the selected SLI config.? I didn't think it did that....unless of course the RE IV has a different switch(es).


----------



## Silent Scone

No, it's just an LED.

But run in the first three lanes at 8x8x8 if it's such an issue. I broke HWbot records on my 980s using that config. Bandwidth isn't an issue on GEN3.0


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> When my build is done and these cards are under water, i'm going to try this BIOS first, unless something else better is out by then:
> 
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Geforce-GTX-Titan-X-Grafikkarte-260203/News/Arctic-Xtreme-IV-Mod-BIOS-1154063/
> 
> (Open in Chrome so it's translated from German, unless you can read German already)...


Interesting. It looks like the bios not only helped with a core increase from 1400 to 1550mhz, but stopped throttling also. Although they didnt really specify if 1400 was their max, just that it was "easy to reach". Will be watching for your results. Thanks.


----------



## Spiriva

Is it as always on the Geforce cards that its 4* Torx T6 screws around the gpu on the backside ? They didnt change these for other screws this time around ?


----------



## Kaapstad

Is it advisable to use EKWB backplates with these cards.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> Is it as always on the Geforce cards that its 4* Torx T6 screws around the gpu on the backside ? They didnt change these for other screws this time around ?


Back plate is Phillips head? Block screws are T6


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> The only Nvidia-official SLI bridges that will work with the X-99 Deluxe is the 3-Way bridge. The X-99 Deluxe is set to use the 1st and 4th PCI-E slots for 2-way SLI, but the bridge Nvidia sells needs the 1st and 5th slots for 2-way, so it won't fit. The fat 3-way SLI bridge that comes with the X-99 Deluxe will work for 2-way SLI for you (that's what i'm using until I get my 3rd Titan X + 3-way SLI bridge delivered on Monday).
> 
> EDIT: And yep, for 2-way SLI, you ordered the correct block connector from EK, which is the EK-FC Terminal Dual Parallel 3-Slot.
> The X-99 Deluxe actually does have the SLI/CF switch, but I thought it was merely to turn on the LEDs that indicate which slot to use for which SLI config the switch is set to. Does the switch actually completely disable the other PCI-E slots that aren't being used for the selected SLI config.? I didn't think it did that....unless of course the RE IV has a different switch(es).


Yeah the switches on the R4BE completely disables the lane. When I had my Tri-SLI Titan Black setup and was trouble shooting, I could flip lane 2 off and test cards 1 and 3. Or I could switch lanes 2 and 3 off and just test card 1. Very useful in identifying which of the cards had a potential issue.

Looks like the Rampage V has the capability too...so maybe they are keeping it a feature on their Rampage boards for the time being.


----------



## V3teran

Waterblocks arriving in the next hour, shame I wont have the cards until next week.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaapstad*
> 
> Is it advisable to use EKWB backplates with these cards.


Honestly don't know. Generally backplates are a good idea. But considering how hot the ram on this card gets on stock, I'm wondering how much hotter it'd get with a 15% memory OC, since that heat would transfer to the VRM which is also covered on one side by the backplate. This is why I've really been considering the Aqua Computer block. Or at least just the backplate. Because they have an active cooled back plate. As has been reported, you can use the EK block with the Aqua Computer active cooling backplate. If that's the case...then perhaps may be a better idea to buy just the blocks for now, without a backplate. Then wait for reviews to come in on VRM temps with EK backplate, and aqua computer backplate.

I still haven't fully decided myself. I have the EK block and backplate on preorder. Going to have to decide by what to do. Anyone that has additional info, it'd be welcomed. As someone mentioned before, the Aqua Computer models worked very well with the AMD R290X, beating out the EK setup by a large margin. But apparently their GTX 780 models weren't that good. So it's hard to know what the best option is. I know EK blocks are very good and there's not much that can be improved on it especially since EK does have the best VRM cooling coverage. But the active cooled backplate from Aqua Computer just looks really tempting. So I may cancel my EK backplate order. Or keep the order, and see how temps are, and decide to get the Aqua Computer ones later. Since they're much cheaper than blocks and easier to swap out, may be the best solution.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaapstad*
> 
> Is it advisable to use EKWB backplates with these cards.


EK back plates don't offer any real active cooling. I'm going without this time.


----------



## Kaapstad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> EK back plates don't offer any real active cooling. I'm going without this time.


This is the bit that is worrying me.


----------



## Silent Scone

They look great though, and good spill guards lol


----------



## hatlesschimp

Do ekwb supply any tools with there waterblocks?


----------



## Joa3d43

...just plugged the card in now (3 am







), bone stock everything, with fan @ 100% plus helper fans ....GPUz render is over 1600 MHz - obviously not the world's toughest test, but it bodes well for big water-cooling setup and custom Bios later

...VRAM really does get pretty toasty; got a 120mm Noctua cooling it from the back


----------



## Silent Scone

Not a T6, no. Can be found in any reasonable screwdriver set though.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Not a T6, no. Can be found in any reasonable screwdriver set though.


I thought so. Im not sure if i have one at home. i was wondering if i have to have another item and get it delivered to my home whilst only my wife is home. Lol she is already going loopy with the all the items ive ordered in the last 2 weeks wait till 2 gpus, waterblocks and a new case roll up next week! Ihope she doesnt check the invoices!


----------



## Silent Scone

First world problems mate. Titans and blocks not even here yet, but they're easy to fob off. I'm wondering how I'm going to down play a 34" monitor


----------



## dboythagr8

Man...I know the PC port of AC Unity is garbage...but the level I'm playing at it looks ridiculously good. Granted I am throwing tons of horsepower at it to get it running the way it is...but it looks really good. 4k, Ultra High, + TXAA = about 45fps with my overclock of +234/+507 on my Titan X SLI, and my 4930k @ 4.5ghz. I was around 8.5GB VRAM the entire time. I played for about a hour so I guess that OC is stable for gaming.

Actually taking a step back and looking at the resolution I'm playing at, max settings, plus TXAA...and still getting a very playable framerate average of 45ish fps is o_o

Cards are great with 4k in SLI. I feel that if I can run Unity at these settings, I am pretty much set for 99% of other games at 4k


----------



## shadow85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Man...I know the PC port of AC Unity is garbage...but the level I'm playing at it looks ridiculously good. Granted I am throwing tons of horsepower at it to get it running the way it is...but it looks really good. 4k, Ultra High, + TXAA = about 45fps with my overclock of +234/+507 on my Titan X SLI, and my 4930k @ 4.5ghz. I was around 8.5GB VRAM the entire time. I played for about a hour so I guess that OC is stable for gaming.
> 
> Actually taking a step back and looking at the resolution I'm playing at, max settings, plus TXAA...and still getting a very playable framerate average of 45ish fps is o_o
> 
> Cards are great with 4k in SLI. I feel that if I can run Unity at these settings, I am pretty much set for 99% of other games at 4k


Dayumm, 45 fps is good, but with Titan X SLI I would have thought you should get atleast 55ish.

That means GTX 980 SLI should only net ~35 fps on your rig?


----------



## ahnafakeef

Have you guys seen this yet? 1500Mhz core clock and 8600MHz memory clock out of the box.

http://www.overclock3d.net/articles/gpu_displays/bfg_24gb_titan_xxx/1


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Man...I know the PC port of AC Unity is garbage...but the level I'm playing at it looks ridiculously good. Granted I am throwing tons of horsepower at it to get it running the way it is...but it looks really good. 4k, Ultra High, + TXAA = about 45fps with my overclock of +234/+507 on my Titan X SLI, and my 4930k @ 4.5ghz. I was around 8.5GB VRAM the entire time. I played for about a hour so I guess that OC is stable for gaming.
> 
> Actually taking a step back and looking at the resolution I'm playing at, max settings, plus TXAA...and still getting a very playable framerate average of 45ish fps is o_o
> 
> Cards are great with 4k in SLI. I feel that if I can run Unity at these settings, I am pretty much set for 99% of other games at 4k


Actually, AC:U isn't a port nor is it garbage. At least not now...I left it at launch and started playing at 1.3 - 1.4. It runs really, really well. Some of the higher resolution textures look amazing too. [EDIT] Although they just as good as promised to add tessellation last year which looked _really_ good, and never saw an update. Bastards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Have you guys seen this yet? 1500Mhz core clock and 8600MHz memory clock out of the box.
> 
> http://www.overclock3d.net/articles/gpu_displays/bfg_24gb_titan_xxx/1


Sigh....


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Sigh....


What?

The 1666.66 pounds price is probably going to massively kill its sales though.


----------



## traxtech

It's an April Fools joke, hence the release date of the 1st of April haha


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...if I leave the Titan X and the 780 Ti Classy like this overnight, may be the TitanX VRM section will sprout some muscles in the morning, no ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


if you keep the lights on and watch it'll never happen. but I'd adopt one of the progeny.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Man...I know the PC port of AC Unity is garbage...but the level I'm playing at it looks ridiculously good. Granted I am throwing tons of horsepower at it to get it running the way it is...but it looks really good. 4k, Ultra High, + TXAA = about 45fps with my overclock of +234/+507 on my Titan X SLI, and my 4930k @ 4.5ghz. I was around 8.5GB VRAM the entire time. I played for about a hour so I guess that OC is stable for gaming.
> 
> Actually taking a step back and looking at the resolution I'm playing at, max settings, plus TXAA...and still getting a very playable framerate average of 45ish fps is o_o
> 
> Cards are great with 4k in SLI. I feel that if I can run Unity at these settings, I am pretty much set for 99% of other games at 4k


Way to make good use of that vram!









Its a great game. I stopped playing until my Titan comes in, due to vram stutter.


----------



## Neb9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*


Those are some nice clocks. Is it on water?

Anyone know if a modded bios can push the voltage even higher?
Or is that with a modded bios?


----------



## Silent Scone

@Swolern just play with FXAA, seemed to keep it smooth as butter for me at 1440p. I know you're at a slightly higher res though







. Any more than that on the 980s though and you run into trouble.


----------



## Moomanpoo

Just curious if Titan X shows the same voltage issue in SLI as the 980/970 GTX? Someone in another forum posted the issue is still showing up. Any confirmation?


----------



## HyperMatrix

Well I just contacted Aqua Computer about their Titan X block + active cooled backplate. From all the reports, the ram on these cards heats up a **** ton, especially if you OC. And if you use a backplate, that means all that heat transfers over to the VRM as well (which, true, is actively cooled on one side). So you'd be better off not using a backplate in this case. But in general backplates are a good idea. So...possibly better VRM cooling and more stable memory with the Aqua Computer gear. I think I'm going to install my 3 Titan X cards standard on air and wait a month or so to see the review/feedback on the different blocks before committing to it. I don't want to end up making the same mistake I made buying the XSPC Razer V1 block for my original GTX Titan cards, which had no active VRM cooling, and which ended up severely limiting OC potential.


----------



## Neb9

How does the titan X run at 1440p?
I want a minimum of 60 FPS average with an overclock. 60 FPS average with wc and oc would be disappointing at 1440p. I'm hoping for about 80 FPS average.
And 55 minimum fps.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neb9*
> 
> How does the titan X run at 1440p?
> I want a minimum of a 60 FPS average with an overclock. 60 FPS average with wc and oc would be disappointing at 1440p. I'm hoping for about 80 FPS average.
> And 55 minimum fps.


Should be achievable except for som, totalwar attila on the min n acu, watchdog depending on aa used. Wc should be first on efficiency of heat transfer out from the casing. Oc margin incidental unless ure a benching.


----------



## Neb9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Should be achievable except for som, totalwar attila on the min n acu, watchdog depending on aa used


What?

Trying to translate: Should be achievable except for some, total war ... on the min and ACU, also watchdog depending on AA used.


----------



## opt33

You can raise the voltage on the titanX up to the bios value max of 1.224. Havent messed with bios yet to see if can go any further.

But at stock settings the stock volts goes up to 1.168v and no higher. Using precision tune (most recent) you can increase volts to 1.224, see pic below. Both gpuz and precision tune report the increase via sensor. Also the TDP increases accordingly at same load by increasing volts...so they are going up.

Also at 2560x1440, my far cry 4 average fps was 48 fps on ultra settings but lowered AA to ?msaa (1180 gpu core) on the one run I did on my original titan, just before installing my titan x. My titan X was 82 fps avg on same run same ultra settings with lowered aa (1427 gpu core). And likely my 24/7 will be higher than 1427 core, certainly no lower. 71% increase on mine.


----------



## Neb9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> You can raise the voltage on the titanX up to the bios value max of 1.224. Havent messed with bios yet to see if can go any further.
> 
> But at stock settings the stock volts goes up to 1.168v and no higher. Using precision tune (most recent) you can increase volts to 1.224, see pic below. Both gpuz and precision tune report the increase via sensor. Also the TDP increases accordingly at same load by increasing volts...so they are going up.


Ok, thanks.

Hoping to reach at least 1400 core.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neb9*
> 
> Ok, thanks.
> 
> Hoping to reach at least 1400 core.


Mine will do 1450 core firestrike extreme bench at stock volts 1.168. 1500 crashes. I played some far cry 4 for 15 minutes at 1427 core, again at stock volts 1.168. Reviewers seemed to hit 1400 to 1450 without issue and likely they were using stock volts. Havent messed with memory yet, and getting ready to see what volt increases will do, up to 1.224v anyways.


----------



## Jpmboy

First - I apologize for causing a thread cleaning... insult me, not my car(s).








That said...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> I don't think we are ever going to get a VRM temp due to the fact the Titan X uses the same Controller as the 980. (Correct me if I am wrong).
> 
> From Techpowerup
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


According to the 8114 documentation the buck controller (PWM VRM) gets it's voltage commands from an "upstream" controller. Which one?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Thanks for the link re. Guru3d's heat map for Titan X...VRMs don't seem to be a problem, but 93c for that high density VRAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ; when I start to test the Titan X tomorrow, I'll better place another 120mm fan onto the backside > 93 c on stock VRAM voltages is pretty hefty
> 
> ...from guru3d
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


So far using an IR gun and scanning the back of the card in slot 0, highest vram temp I've seen is 57C... but that's with the hair-blower running full bore.








There's actually a few traces/solder points that get warmer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Yeah if you take a close look at the screen of the AB
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit to Guru3d
> 
> The version is *4.1.1* which we the public don't have access to yet (Version that's open to the public *4.1.0*). So that might be the trick.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> According to this post
> Nvidia Inspector should work for now till AB comes out.


I just down loaded the new PX and it will adjust voltage.. and actually does by software. Anyone know contact points on the back of the pcb for core voltage?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Have you guys seen this yet? 1500Mhz core clock and 8600MHz memory clock out of the box.
> 
> http://www.overclock3d.net/articles/gpu_displays/bfg_24gb_titan_xxx/1


Happy April fools day. I was hopful there really was a HL3 coming. HL2 was a fun pass-time.


----------



## Ramzinho

Whoaahaa 3 days and 120 Pages Already.. Hope you all guys enjoy your beasts


----------



## Neb9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Mine will do 1450 core firestrike extreme bench at stock volts 1.168. 1500 crashes. I played some far cry 4 for 15 minutes at 1427 core, again at stock volts 1.168. Reviewers seemed to hit 1400 to 1450 without issue and likely they were using stock volts. Havent messed with memory yet, and getting ready to see what volt increases will do, up to 1.224v anyways.


Ordered a Titan X yesterday.
Waiting for wc to be stocked.

With WC i'm definatly going to be running at 1.224v.
Wonder how the memory overclocks? On my Titan Black I got +300 max. Here they managed to get 4000 mem?! 16000 Effective or 8000 Effective? 16000 Effective seems impossible from a voltage perspective not to mention that was done on air.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neb9*
> 
> Ordered a Titan X yesterday.
> Waiting for wc to be stocked.
> 
> With WC i'm definatly going to be running at 1.224v.
> Wonder how the memory overclocks? On my Titan Black I got +300 max. Here they managed to get 4000 mem?! 16000 Effective or 8000 Effective? 16000 Effective seems impossible from a voltage perspective not to mention that was done on air.


some of the new bioses report the base freq others report 2xbase for some reason. that's 8200 in that post.


----------



## opt33

power limits are a problem for increasing voltage. using precisionX I set the power limits to max in software which is 110%. At stock volts 1.168v and 1450 core, during firestrike extreme, power is around 107-108%, no throttling, ie right at max.

Increasing the voltage causes throttling, and instant crashes in firestrike extreme because it throttles the volts severely and instant crash...even at stable core settings with higher volts.

Problem is stock volts 1.168v and 1450 core is right at the power limits on firestrike load.

going to have to figure out a way to increase power limits in bios, before any voltage increase will be useful.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> power limits are a problem for increasing voltage. using precisionX I set the power limits to max in software which is 110%. At stock volts 1.168v and 1450 core, during firestrike extreme, power is around 107-108%, no throttling, ie right at max.
> 
> Increasing the voltage causes throttling, and instant crashes in firestrike extreme because it throttles the volts severely and instant crash...even at stable core settings with higher volts.
> 
> Problem is stock volts 1.168v and 1450 core is right at the power limits on firestrike load.
> 
> going to have to figure out a way to increase power limits in bios, before any voltage increase will be useful.


you can trip the OV and Power limit flags without crashing ... clocks and usage appear to hold steady. but yes, and depending on ASIC, I hit the power limit pretty quick. 3Dmk11 does it even quicker than fire strike.


----------



## Spiriva

I just downloaded "EVGA.PrecisionX.16 5.3.2" I prefer PX over Afterburner anyhow so it was nice to see that it works to raise the mV with PX









Jpmboy: did you get any extra mhz from the gpu when you pushed it to 1.224v, or you waiting for a waterblock before attempting that ?


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you can trip the OV and Power limit flags without crashing ... clocks and usage appear to hold steady. but yes, and depending on ASIC, I hit the power limit pretty quick. 3Dmk11 does it even quicker than fire strike.


yes with lower voltage increase and 1450 core, it throttles and doesnt crash. cranking volts to 1.224 and running 1500 core it crashes instantly while throttling volts severely. running 1.168v and 1500 core, I can get halfway or further through the benchmark without crashing. But each time I crank volts up, it is instantaneous crash in fs extreme. But I wont be able to fully sort the issue, until I get my power limits increased.

the good news, I used kepler 1.25v to read/save my bios, and using 1.36 version, I can increase the power limits.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> I just downloaded "EVGA.PrecisionX.16 5.3.2" I prefer PX over Afterburner anyhow so it was nice to see that it works to raise the mV with PX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jpmboy: did you get any extra mhz from the gpu when you pushed it to 1.224v, or you waiting for a waterblock before attempting that ?


helped on air... buit you hit the power ceiling on the stock bios quickly.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> yes with lower voltage increase and 1450 core, it throttles and doesnt crash. cranking volts to 1.224 and running 1500 core it crashes instantly while throttling volts severely. running 1.168v and 1500 core, I can get halfway or further through the benchmark without crashing. But each time I crank volts up, it is instantaneous crash in fs extreme. But I wont be able to fully sort the issue, until I get my power limits increased.
> 
> the good news, I used kepler 1.25v to read/save my bios, and using 1.36 version, I can increase the power limits.


yup, work fine. Cyclops already made a power mod and posted in his thread. be sure to increase both power rails and the total power limit if you roll your own.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> helped on air... buit you hit the power ceiling on the stock bios quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yup, work fine. Cyclops already made a power mod and posted in his thread. be sure to increase both power rails and the total power limit if you roll your own.


Thanks for heads up....that will save me some trial and error time. I will try to find cyclops version and see what he did before doing mine.

Edit:...ok looks like gpuz reading with latest 8.2 is way to go...then edit with latest tweaker. Cyclops voltage table is different than mine, his goes to 1.28 max...wonder if will go that high with that bios or still limited to 1.24 max?

This bios is little more complicated than my old titan...going to take some reading and looking at cyclops changes before modding mine.

edit again; ok looks like cyclops raised the default and the max power on TDP, internal rail, psu rails 1 and 2, and power target, and just increased pcie rail default only (left max alone) assuming same power locations as 980. Im just going to mimic his power values on those, instead of using his bios, til know more about voltage changes, and I just want to change power targets only....though when I know stability settings will probably flash my core higher.


----------



## szeged

were finally official boys and girls!









we need to start getting custom bios made and tested so i can add them to the OP.


----------



## Silent Scone

_Really_ trying to talk myself out of one of these:

Would notice the tearing and input lag coming from the Swift, but it's such a nice panel


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> _Really_ trying to talk myself out of one of these:
> 
> Would notice the tearing and input lag coming from the Swift, but it's such a nice panel


Isn't Acer releasing a 144 Hz Ultrawide 1440P soon? Perhaps wait for that?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> Isn't Acer releasing a 144 Hz Ultrawide 1440P soon? Perhaps wait for that?


Sorry I'm not familiar with some of the terminology you just used there?

What is this wayet? Is that how it's pronounced?










Yeah I had been looking at that, not sure on the lead time


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Sorry I'm not familiar with some of the terminology you just used there?
> 
> What is this wayet? Is that how it's pronounced?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I had been looking at that, not sure on the lead time


lol


----------



## ahnafakeef

The ROG Swift 4K IPS G-Sync panel is supposed to drop later this year. In case any of you want to wait for it.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> What is this wayet? Is that how it's pronounced?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I had been looking at that, not sure on the lead time


LOL, it can be tough I know. I think it's called the Predator or something. Personally. I think it looks like the perfect screen. Curved, 144 Hz, 3440x1440P, G-Sync, etc.. I'm thinking it will be my new display when it comes out and actually give me a reason to buy Titan X's. I'm still stuck on 1080P, but I can't give up 144 Hz so something else needs to come out as I've seen a lot of mixed reviews on the Swift.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> The ROG Swift 4K IPS G-Sync panel is supposed to drop later this year. In case any of you want to wait for it.


i wish it was 32" or bigger


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i wish it was 32" or bigger


I'm not sure whether 28" will be to small for 4K, but that ROG screen is the closest to my ideal monitor - 4K resolution, amazingly high pixel density, IPS screen, G-Sync etc. I wish a glossy variant were available though, and that they would release it soon. ETA is Q3/Q4, I think.


----------



## Silent Scone

Yeah that is my gripe, I want something a little bigger. This is what puts me off 4K, I don't want all those pixels on a poky 28" panel









The Acer Predator seems to have gone off the radar seeing as it was pegged for a Q2 release. Maybe they're having QC issues


----------



## szeged

i want to wait for gsync but i think all the ones this year will be under 30" so im going to grab 3 of these next week most likely http://www.amazon.com/BenQ-BL3201PH-Monitor-32-Inch-LED-Lit/dp/B00O1B5M9I/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1426257409&sr=8-6&keywords=4k+ips+monitor


----------



## Silent Scone

hmm, what a pickle...

Or I could just keep my Swift


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i want to wait for gsync but i think all the ones this year will be under 30" so im going to grab 3 of these next week most likely http://www.amazon.com/BenQ-BL3201PH-Monitor-32-Inch-LED-Lit/dp/B00O1B5M9I/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1426257409&sr=8-6&keywords=4k+ips+monitor


I really like those, but isn't the bezel pretty thick for multi-monitor set-up?

Never had a multi-monitor set up myself, that's why I'm asking lol


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> So I guess I should fork out for another PSU? Damm was really hoping I did not have to spend anymore if I get the Titans.


why? (example below)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*
> 
> Not trying to scare you but this review HERE said the PEAK SYSTEM POWER DRAW was 364W and OCed card was at 402W. I find out of most of the reviews out there this was really the BEST and detailed review I saw on this card.


even though they don't list the system specs
Quote:


> Overclocking sees the card draw an additional 40W *from the wall* at peak load


so an _overclocked_ single card (on thier non listed system) needs ~360 watts (90% for psu efficiency). that's less than half of your 860 . .

but maybe some like @szeged w/two+ cards might have a $25 killawatt(?)


----------



## szeged

you should be fine with a 860w psu, the entire system shouldnt pull more than that. If you really feel like upgrading for no reason though the evga 1000W psu's are top notch.


----------



## shadow85

Well I don't want to upgrade PSU if I don't need to. But I am going to use 2x Titan X, and I will only OC them a lil if it doesnt raise thermals.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> Well I don't want to upgrade PSU if I don't need to. But I am going to use 2x Titan X, and I will only OC them a lil if it doesnt raise thermals.


keep your current psu, it will most likely be enough even overclocked. If not then sell your current psu and use the money you make to help buy a higher wattage psu.

i have a 1000w evga psu i dont need anymore so if you do end up needing a bigger psu im sure we can work something out for a good price for you.


----------



## looniam

i'm leaving these links here for no reason:
700-750 watts comparison thread (fully modular)

850/860 watts comparison thread (fully modular)

1000-1050 watts comparison thread (fully modular)


----------



## Sheyster

This has been asked several times already:

*Has anyone tried the BIOS that Cyclops posted?*

We need it verified and posted in the OP. I would do it, but my card is still in transit from Texas.


----------



## BlueBacon

Hi Folks!

After 4 years with a 2700k/gtx580 sli system, I am finally upgrading to a X99 5820K system with a Titan X.









Here's my question: I am conflicted on what monitor setup to get! I am debating between 4K, 1440p (144mhz) and 1440p surround. Any opinions?

I am open to getting a second Titan X for SLI if it is going to really make gaming a more enjoyable experience. But I am not looking to overclock/watercool this time around - I want something stable.

Thanks for your help


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlueBacon*
> 
> Hi Folks!
> 
> After 4 years with a 2700k/gtx580 sli system, I am finally upgrading to a X99 5820K system with a Titan X.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my question: I am conflicted on what monitor setup to get! I am debating between 4K, 1440p (144mhz) and 1440p surround. Any opinions?
> 
> I am open to getting a second Titan X for SLI if it is going to really make gaming a more enjoyable experience. But I am not looking to overclock/watercool this time around - I want something stable.
> 
> Thanks for your help


imo either get a large 30"+ 4k monitor with two titans or get a ultrawide 1440p monitor with a single titan.


----------



## xorbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> This has been asked several times already:
> 
> *Has anyone tried the BIOS that Cyclops posted?*
> 
> We need it verified and posted in the OP. I would do it, but my card is still in transit from Texas.


It's a straight MBT edit, I matched the changes and got the same checksum. My card isn't here either yet though.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> LOL, it can be tough I know. I think it's called the Predator or something. Personally. I think it looks like the perfect screen. Curved, 144 Hz, 3440x1440P, G-Sync, etc.. I'm thinking it will be my new display when it comes out and actually give me a reason to buy Titan X's. I'm still stuck on 1080P, but I can't give up 144 Hz so something else needs to come out as I've seen a lot of mixed reviews on the Swift.


You and I are in the same boat. The only thing that is unconfirmed about the Predator 34" is if it's an IPS or TN panel. There is no way I'm buying another 27" monitor. This is my third since 2007, and my next will be a 32" or hopefully this 34" Predator.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xorbe*
> 
> It's a straight MBT edit, I matched the changes and got the same checksum. My card isn't here either yet though.


I figured it was just that, but I doubt szeged will put it in the OP without confirmation that it works.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlueBacon*
> 
> Hi Folks!
> 
> After 4 years with a 2700k/gtx580 sli system, I am finally upgrading to a X99 5820K system with a Titan X.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my question: I am conflicted on what monitor setup to get! I am debating between 4K, 1440p (144mhz) and 1440p surround. Any opinions?
> 
> I am open to getting a second Titan X for SLI if it is going to really make gaming a more enjoyable experience. But I am not looking to overclock/watercool this time around - I want something stable.
> 
> Thanks for your help


Are you gaming on it?

FPS ---> 1440p 144 hz
RPG ---> 4k
Work/multi-tasking ---> 1440p surround

That's my opinion anyway

Of course you could always stop being a peasant (like me







) and get 4-way titan X and surround 4k monitors like Szeged.


----------



## LilAznCutie69x0

I've been trying to beat my Fire Strike Ultra score of 4888 that I got yesterday (http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4362237) and I just can't seem to do it.
I tried flashing one of the BIOSs that was posted on that German site (the one the review that got 1500MHz used) but not really sure if it's helping or making it any easier.

I guess I'll keep playing around with it...


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> were finally official boys and girls!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we need to start getting custom bios made and tested so i can add them to the OP.


You sure are. Thanks @staryoshi

With that said just a reminder to Titan X owners and something I like to reinforce:

Unlike news threads and just about anywhere else on OCN, a club / owners thread are considered a "safe haven" for owners of said products that can discuss their experiences, questions and help each other free from the opinions of non-owners.

Just report anyone stirring trouble and move on is best advice.

*Enjoy your new GPU's everyone. Monster of a card*.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LilAznCutie69x0*
> 
> I've been trying to beat my Fire Strike Ultra score of 4888 that I got yesterday (http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4362237) and I just can't seem to do it.
> I tried flashing one of the BIOSs that was posted on that German site (the one the review that got 1500MHz used) but not really sure if it's helping or making it any easier.
> 
> I guess I'll keep playing around with it...


Link to the German site please?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Unlike news threads and just about anywhere else on OCN, a club / owners thread are considered a "safe haven" for owners of said products that can discuss their experiences, questions and help each other free from the opinions of non-owners.
> 
> Just report anyone stirring trouble and move on is best advice.


TY SIR!

The short version: THIS IS A TROLL FREE THREAD!


----------



## cstkl1

Will @skyn3t or @OccamRazor
Do a fixed clockspeed with increase pl??


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> When my build is done and these cards are under water, i'm going to try this BIOS first, unless something else better is out by then:
> 
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Geforce-GTX-Titan-X-Grafikkarte-260203/News/Arctic-Xtreme-IV-Mod-BIOS-1154063/
> 
> (Open in Chrome so it's translated from German, unless you can read German already)...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Link to the German site please?


Here you go.


----------



## RushiMP

Backside memory chips get hella hot. Decided to mod my case and add a fan wall like in rack mount chassis.

I want a backplate with 5 mm finned heatsink.


----------



## BlueBacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Are you gaming on it?
> 
> FPS ---> 1440p 144 hz
> RPG ---> 4k
> Work/multi-tasking ---> 1440p surround
> 
> That's my opinion anyway
> 
> Of course you could always stop being a peasant (like me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and get 4-way titan X and surround 4k monitors like Szeged.


Thank you for your input!

I am indeed playing mostly FPS shooters these days with some RPGs thrown in for good measure. The idea of 1440p surround sounds intense for FPS - maybe in reality it's a bit nauseating though.

Is the Titan X a bit overkill for 1440p 144hz? Do I need only one of them to achieve 144hz? I am also currently playing on 2560x1600 on my HP ZR30w - am I going to be mortified?!

Thanks for your help again, glad I stumbled across this forum!


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> _Really_ trying to talk myself out of one of these:
> 
> Would notice the tearing and input lag coming from the Swift, but it's such a nice panel


when I get home in 9 days I will do some testing with the titans on my monitor and film it again for those it may interest.

tbh 21:9 is a winner and the gaming monitor companies needed to go big and different with VR on the rise. it's a lot easier on the wallet to buy a kid a Morpheus then a TV. but then again buying a new TV for the living room just to give the old one as a hand me down works well too! lol

Can't wait to get home and see my titans oh and my family and friends.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlueBacon*
> 
> Thank you for your input!
> 
> I am indeed playing mostly FPS shooters these days with some RPGs thrown in for good measure. The idea of 1440p surround sounds intense for FPS - maybe in reality it's a bit nauseating though.
> 
> Is the Titan X a bit overkill for 1440p 144hz? Do I need only one of them to achieve 144hz? I am also currently playing on 2560x1600 on my HP ZR30w - am I going to be mortified?!
> 
> Thanks for your help again, glad I stumbled across this forum!


Titan x 144hz 1440p is what the card was meant for.
Best pairing. No u wont achieve 144hz without sacrifing some fidelity in recent aaa games.


----------



## cstkl1

Waiting for @skyn3t bios. Cards are delayed. So looks like a normal bday. Ordered third card for 2nd rig.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> when I get home in 9 days I will do some testing with the titans on my monitor and film it again for those it may interest.
> 
> tbh 21:9 is a winner and the gaming monitor companies needed to go big and different with VR on the rise. it's a lot easier on the wallet to buy a kid a Morpheus then a TV. but then again buying a new TV for the living room just to give the old one as a hand me down works well too! lol
> 
> Can't wait to get home and see my titans oh and my family and friends.


lol double take there, thought I recognised the username









Have to admit New Order looks really vibrant in that video but it's so hard to tell response through any kind of vid. As an experience though it looks great. Really tempted. Can always DSR if I don't like it


----------



## opt33

Can some one post a link to joe dirts most recent nvflash that has cert bypass, his links are not working (if anyone knows of any other links that do work).

here is his link, but the download links cert bypassed nvflash dont work:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-970-980

Trying to flash my modded bios, and then cyclops to try on mine. But cant flash anything until get around the cert checks...

or if someone has a copy of 5.206 joe dirts upload somewhere and post or pm me...thanks

entire mega site is down where his files are hosted...


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlueBacon*
> 
> Thank you for your input!
> 
> I am indeed playing mostly FPS shooters these days with some RPGs thrown in for good measure. The idea of 1440p surround sounds intense for FPS - maybe in reality it's a bit nauseating though.
> 
> Is the Titan X a bit overkill for 1440p 144hz? Do I need only one of them to achieve 144hz? I am also currently playing on 2560x1600 on my HP ZR30w - am I going to be mortified?!
> 
> Thanks for your help again, glad I stumbled across this forum!


This is just a guess, but I think you will need 2 titan-X's to max out at 1440p and get 144 fps.

I can't really tell much of a difference in 1600 vs 1440, but that's just me and my vision sucks.


----------



## BlueBacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Titan x 144hz 1440p is what the card was meant for.
> Best pairing. No u wont achieve 144hz without sacrifing some fidelity in recent aaa games.


Am I going to notice a decrease in quality coming from a 2560x1600 IPS monitor though? It appears all the 1440p 144hz monitors are TN thus far. My new rig will be coming in a couple weeks, so I have time to choose correctly.

P.S. I think this is what I would go with if I went 1440p - http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_xb270hu.htm

Think I really need 2 TItan Xs to take full advantage??


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlueBacon*
> 
> Am I going to notice a decrease in quality coming from a 2560x1600 IPS monitor though? It appears all the 1440p 144hz monitors are TN thus far. My new rig will be coming in a couple weeks, so I have time to choose correctly.


You may wanna wait and check out That Acer Predator that should be dropping soon.

http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/acer-predator-xr341ck-34-curved-gaming-screen-with-g-sync.html

Those look really nice.


----------



## BlueBacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> You may wanna wait and check out That Acer Predator that should be dropping soon.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/acer-predator-xr341ck-34-curved-gaming-screen-with-g-sync.html
> 
> Those look really nice.


Great point, but it seems like 21:9 isn't ideal in most games yet - I rather sacrifice a little bit of awesomeness for the ability to work right without any headaches or third party apps and such.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlueBacon*
> 
> Great point, but it seems like 21:9 isn't ideal in most games yet - I rather sacrifice a little bit of awesomeness for the ability to work right without any headaches or third party apps and such.


yeah that's a good point. Sorry, I'm not much help with monitors. I have difficulty seeing the difference in TN and IPS panels. Like I said, my vision sucks haha


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol double take there, thought I recognised the username
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have to admit New Order looks really vibrant in that video but it's so hard to tell response through any kind of vid. As an experience though it looks great. Really tempted. Can always DSR if I don't like it


straight off the bat curved monitors are awesome and not a gimmick. AAA games are stunning on it. I've had many different monitors in the last few years and this blows them all away for me. But it must be said - we all know nothing beats a 144hz tn panel for online fps. screen tearing might be better if I enable vsync through nvidia and not in game. someone told me to try it and I will when I get home. I will buy a Predator if it's as good as was is being bandied around.

I wouldn't mind trying my titans with one of these.
http://m.lg.com/us/tvs/lg-65EC9700-oled-tv?xLgDomain=lg

only thing is input lag is bad on all the 4k tvs except the Sony's.


----------



## LilAznCutie69x0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Can some one post a link to joe dirts most recent nvflash that has cert bypass, his links are not working (if anyone knows of any other links that do work).
> 
> here is his link, but the download links cert bypassed nvflash dont work:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-970-980
> 
> Trying to flash my modded bios, and then cyclops to try on mine. But cant flash anything until get around the cert checks...
> 
> or if someone has a copy of 5.206 joe dirts upload somewhere and post or pm me...thanks
> 
> entire mega site is down where his files are hosted...


Here you go: https://www.dropbox.com/s/rhy5k67gdl71iy6/nvflash5-206.zip?dl=0
This is the one I used to flash my Titan X.


----------



## opt33

mega.co.nz site down for 4 hours now....whos there IT person...geesh







....cant find joe dirts modded nvflash to bypass checks anywhere.....

edit:
@LilAznCutie69x0.....THANKS!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Waiting for @skyn3t bios. Cards are delayed. So looks like a normal bday. Ordered third card for 2nd rig.


skyn3t has not logged in since Nov 2014. Occamrazor is around. Patience....

anyway -

these 4k monitors are getting to the right size:

http://www.amazon.com/Philips-Computer-Monitor-3840x2160-Truevision/dp/B00UBCVY02/ref=sr_1_3?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1426956941&sr=1-3&keywords=philips+4k

http://www.amazon.com/Philips-Computer-Monitor-3840x2160-Truevision/dp/B00UBCVY02/ref=sr_1_3?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1426956941&sr=1-3&keywords=philips+4k

both VA. ( I just can't handle the bezel break of surround







)


----------



## xarot

Anyone got EVGA SC model? I'm wondering if I should get regular over the SC if I go for SLI...?

Usually in SLI, the stock coolers seem to throttle quite a bit due to added heat in the case. This happened with my 780s and 780TIs with default fan profile. From what I've read, Titan Xs tend to run on the hot side so SC probably even hotter?

However, I might put them under water someday, just waiting my 3-months old son to get a bit older. Under water, "stock" OC is always nice?









I'll probably have to sell my 980 Classys to get some funds for these. Hopefully I'll find some real buyer for them, usually people tend to compare prices to regular models...doh.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> mega.co.nz site down for 4 hours now....whos there IT person...geesh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....cant find joe dirts modded nvflash to bypass checks anywhere.....
> 
> edit:
> @LilAznCutie69x0.....THANKS!


 NVFlash-certs-bypassed-v5-206-0-1.zip 722k .zip file


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> NVFlash-certs-bypassed-v5-206-0-1.zip 722k .zip file


adding this to the OP so people can find it easier.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Here you go.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LilAznCutie69x0*
> 
> Here you go: https://www.dropbox.com/s/rhy5k67gdl71iy6/nvflash5-206.zip?dl=0
> This is the one I used to flash my Titan X.


Thank you! +Rep.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlueBacon*
> 
> Am I going to notice a decrease in quality coming from a 2560x1600 IPS monitor though? It appears all the 1440p 144hz monitors are TN thus far. My new rig will be coming in a couple weeks, so I have time to choose correctly.
> 
> P.S. I think this is what I would go with if I went 1440p - http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_xb270hu.htm
> 
> Think I really need 2 TItan Xs to take full advantage??


In multiplayer fps games currently available
Single titan x oced is perfect. Thats coming from having two [email protected]

Sli benifit will be only seen in ubi games engines like acu, watchdog etc but their engine kindda fuzzy with sli.

So... I can only tell next week when i get both but from general scaling etc..titan x sli shld be 1.5 times more powerful than tb sli..

Again can only confirm next week.
I am used to ips. But the move to gsync swift no regrets Its a experience u need to try ureself. Only desktop experience needed sometime to adjust.

Will change to the new swift 4k whens its out. Shld have enough hp for 4k with no aa
@Jpmboy
Anybody knows skyn3t hp?? Isnt occam his brother??


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neb9*
> 
> Those are some nice clocks. Is it on water?
> 
> Anyone know if a modded bios can push the voltage even higher?
> Or is that with a modded bios?


...stock Bios on air (until this evening, need to catch up on some work first







), noting that that was just a first test with (light-weight) GPUz render ...per posted screenie, I did get it up to 1.237v via PrecX (about + 70 mv on the right-hand slider in PrecX) but while the slider can go higher to 110mv, 1.237v seems to be a hard limit, at least w/ this stock Bios.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> adding this to the OP so people can find it easier.


there's a difference between certs bypassed and all checks bypassed...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-970-980/0_20


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> skyn3t has not logged in since Nov 2014. Occamrazor is around. Patience....


TiN has a Titan X he's playing with. We might see something from him or someone else over at kingpincooling.com forum very soon.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> In multiplayer fps games currently available
> Single titan x oced is perfect. Thats coming from having two [email protected]
> 
> Sli benifit will be only seen in ubi games engines like acu, watchdog etc but their engine kindda fuzzy with sli.
> 
> So... I can only tell next week when i get both but from general scaling etc..titan x sli shld be 1.5 times more powerful than tb sli..
> 
> Again can only confirm next week.
> 
> Anybody knows skyn3t hp?? Isnt occam his brother??


do you read posts in response to yours? asked and answered.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> TiN has a Titan X he's playing with. We might see something from him or someone else over at kingpincooling.com forum very soon.


Yes, I saw that... not sure what that will tell us about "normal" titanX tho.









you know the parable:

"If we could teach that lion to talk, imagine what we would learn. response: Yes, but he couldn't tell us anything about normal lions.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> there's a difference between certs bypassed and all checks bypassed...
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-970-980/0_20


oops yep, didnt realize it was the certs bypassed one you posted. fixing.


----------



## opt33

Thanks guys!.

ok, flashed with cyclops first. flash went fine. now will see how power limits goes. He had set base clock to 1200 and boost to 1300, those settings did not take. My clock only increases now to 1063 under load (no throttling, light load). Will see 1500 core at 1.2x volts and see how power limits work.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> do you read posts in response to yours? asked and answered.


Just saw.

But was inquiring.. Arent both of them brothers??


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> adding this to the OP so people can find it easier.


im an f'ing ******...i spent hours looking for that and its on the first page....though i had seen the bios tag...just didnt click on it...thought it was just a bios...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> oops yep, didnt realize it was the certs bypassed one you posted. fixing.


actually post both. the all checks one is really for cross flashing different PCBs (ahem... like if one were to put a strix bios on a kingpin for instance.







)


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yes, I saw that... not sure what that will tell us about "normal" titanX tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you know the parable:
> 
> "If we could teach that lion to talk, imagine what we would learn. response: Yes, but he couldn't tell us anything about normal lions.


LOL, true dat.

Shammy came up with plenty of useful stuff for the Strix 980 for us mere peasants. Hopefully we'll see more of that from them.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> LOL, true dat.
> 
> Shammy came up with plenty of useful stuff for the Strix 980 for us mere peasants. Hopefully we'll see more of that from them.


oh - if Shimino can do for the TitanX what he did for the strix it would be ridiculous.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> im an f'ing ******...i spent hours looking for that and its on the first page....though i had seen the bios tag...just didnt click on it...thought it was just a bios...


He added it about 15 minutes before you posted this. Don't be so hard on yourself!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> TiN has a Titan X he's playing with. We might see something from him or someone else over at kingpincooling.com forum very soon.


...TIN (KingPin's engineer) is doing serious hard-mods, i.e. taking off existing VRM power phases and soldering on an epower daughter board...here's what he did with reference 980 to get them to about 2 GHz (w/extreme cooling); http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2886 TitanX will be similar as he already announced per his thread at Kingpincooling...w/ 980 ref hard mods, such cards can exceed 1.6v...

...needless to add, this kind of 'LN2 / DICE' hard-mod will definitely void warranty


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...TIN (KingPin's engineer) is doing serious hard-mods, i.e. taking off existing VRM power phases and soldering on an epower daughter board...here's what he did with reference 980 to get them to about 2 GHz (w/extreme cooling); http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2886 TitanX will be similar as he already announced per his thread at Kingpincooling...w/ 980 ref hard mods, such cards can exceed 1.6v...
> 
> ...needless to add, this kind of 'LN2 / DICE' hard-mod will definitely void warranty


Oh I know, those guys are serious hard modders over there. We might see a BIOS or two from them soon though.









*Also, any more info on ASIC for these cards?* I know the one guy who hit 1525 with the stock cooler had an 87 ASIC. Anyone else check their card's ASIC?


----------



## szeged

all my cards are around 70% asic, stock fan profile stock volts they all do +250/+250 pretty easily so far from initial testing.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> all my cards are around 70% asic, stock fan profile stock volts they all do +250/+250 pretty easily so far from initial testing.


GTK, thanks dude!









I'll post mine when the card finally gets here.


----------



## szeged

if it wasnt hotter than hell here im sure i could get better clocks lol, went outside to mess with my car about an hour ago....nope...nope nope...nope. ill wait till the sun goes away.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Oh I know, those guys are serious hard modders over there. We might see a BIOS or two from them soon though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Also, any more info on ASIC for these cards?* I know the one guy who hit 1525 with the stock cooler had an 87 ASIC. Anyone else check their card's ASIC?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> all my cards are around 70% asic, stock fan profile stock volts they all do +250/+250 pretty easily so far from initial testing.


...can't believe szeged didn't do the 'ASIC' vs oc speech














...my ASIC is at 70.5%


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> if it wasnt hotter than hell here im sure i could get better clocks lol, went outside to mess with my car about an hour ago....nope...nope nope...nope. ill wait till the sun goes away.


I hear you! High today in my town (suburb of San Diego) is 82.







Can't believe it's that warm and not even April yet.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...can't believe szeged didn't do the 'ASIC' vs oc speech
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...my ASIC is at 70.5%


ive done the speech so many times now i dont even care anymore, let people think what they want i guess lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I hear you! High today in my town (suburb of San Diego) is 82.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't believe it's that warm and not even April yet.


----------



## Jpmboy

64 and 74%.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...can't believe szeged didn't do the 'ASIC' vs oc speech
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...my ASIC is at 70.5%


My 780 Ti is only about 65 ASIC. The card can do almost 1300 stable on air. It would probably be a killer LN2 card.

It seems that the cards with super high ASIC (80+) do indeed OC better on air, generally speaking. That said, I'm sure there are exceptions.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> ive done the speech so many times now i dont even care anymore, let people think what they want i guess lol.


...I really should take this TitanX setup and put it on the picnic table there (about90 min from here)



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> My 780 Ti is only about 65 ASIC. The card can do almost 1300 stable on air. It would probably be a killer LN2 card.
> 
> It seems that the cards with super high ASIC (80+) do indeed OC better on air, generally speaking. That said, I'm sure there are exceptions.


...low 60s would be great for serious over-voltage and sub-zero. I do have a 980 Cl which is at 89.5% or so; great on air / water


----------



## opt33

Cyclops bios:

he has core set to 1200 base, and 1300 boost. That didnt take. Even though gpuz states 1200 boost on main screen. On sensor, and on precision tune at load (no throttling) core clock was 1063 max under load and did not change. See pic:


Power limit increases worked great! No more throttling, ran at highest software volts 1.224 and 1488 gpu core (1500 isnt stable even without throttling, but did make it halfway through with throttling stopped). And you can see from pic, no throttling.


What is screwy, I can run 1440 gpu core at stock volts 1.168v...though that was cold first run. Any higher crashed. And increasing volts to 1.224, I will probably max at 1500 (cold run) or just under 1500, not much increase with that voltage change. I need to rerun a few to really pin that down though.

He had set the volt limits higher to 1.281 (which I wanted to try as well), that didnt take either, still maxed at 1.224. Though ? need to change volts in other places, idk.

The volts dont matter, but may wish to have him do something with gpu base/boost speed before using it.

Im going to see what happens if I try to change the gpu values on my orig bios, im guessing I will have the same issue. But going to use his power settings.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Cyclops bios:
> 
> he has core set to 1200 base, and 1300 boost. That didnt take. Even though gpuz states 1200 boost on main screen. On sensor, and on precision tune at load (no throttling) core clock was 1063 max under load and did not change. See pic:
> 
> 
> Power limit increases worked great! No more throttling, ran at highest software volts 1.224 and 1488 gpu core (1500 isnt stable even without throttling, but did make it halfway through with throttling stopped). And you can see from pic, no throttling.
> 
> 
> What is screwy, I can run 1440 gpu core at stock volts 1.168v...though that was cold first run. Any higher crashed. And increasing volts to 1.224, I will probably max at 1500 (cold run) or just under 1500, not much increase with that voltage change. I need to rerun a few to really pin that down though.
> 
> He had set the volt limits higher to 1.281 (which I wanted to try as well), that didnt take either, still maxed at 1.224. Though ? need to change volts in other places, idk.
> 
> The volts dont matter, but may wish to have him do something with gpu base/boost speed before using it.
> 
> Im going to see what happens if I try to change the gpu values on my orig bios, im guessing I will have the same issue. But going to use his power settings.


Nice report about this BIOS, +Rep!

Would be great if you could post up a version of your BIOS with the power limit increase only, and everything else stock.







That would be ideal for those of us sticking with stock cooling.

Also, what is your ASIC?


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Cyclops bios:
> 
> he has core set to 1200 base, and 1300 boost. That didnt take. Even though gpuz states 1200 boost on main screen. On sensor, and on precision tune at load (no throttling) core clock was 1063 max under load and did not change. See pic:
> 
> 
> Power limit increases worked great! No more throttling, ran at highest software volts 1.224 and 1488 gpu core (1500 isnt stable even without throttling, but did make it halfway through with throttling stopped). And you can see from pic, no throttling.
> 
> 
> What is screwy, I can run 1440 gpu core at stock volts 1.168v...though that was cold first run. Any higher crashed. And increasing volts to 1.224, I will probably max at 1500 (cold run) or just under 1500, not much increase with that voltage change. I need to rerun a few to really pin that down though.
> 
> He had set the volt limits higher to 1.281 (which I wanted to try as well), that didnt take either, still maxed at 1.224. Though ? need to change volts in other places, idk.
> 
> The volts dont matter, but may wish to have him do something with gpu base/boost speed before using it.
> 
> Im going to see what happens if I try to change the gpu values on my orig bios, im guessing I will have the same issue. But going to use his power settings.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Nice report about this BIOS, +Rep!
> 
> Would be great if you could post up a version of your BIOS with the power limit increase only, and everything else stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be ideal for those of us sticking with stock cooling.
> 
> Also, what is your ASIC?


You can just extract your stock bios and change the values to match the modded bios and viola you have your stock clocks with the increased power limit.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> You can just extract your stock bios and change the values to match the modded bios and viola you have your stock clocks with the increased power limit.


Yes, if only I had the card in hand.









I'd love to get a hold of the EVGA T-X SC BIOS. Anyone have one yet? Just bump up power limit with MBT and good to go, at least with stock cooling.


----------



## DNMock

Umm, what is ASIC?


----------



## BlueBacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Yes, if only I had the card in hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to get a hold of the EVGA T-X SC BIOS. Anyone have one yet? Just bump up power limit with MBT and good to go, at least with stock cooling.


Sorry, I am a noob with all the OC stuff. If you flash the Titan X with the EVGA bios - you essentially can make any card their "Super Clock" version, right? There are no hardware differences or cooler differences necessary? Sounds good to me since I ordered from Nvidia direct!


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Umm, what is ASIC?


something irrelevant that some people think matters.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Umm, what is ASIC?


http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/post-your-gpus-asic-quality.189077/

It's an indicator of how much electrical "leakage" your GPU has. Low ASIC means it is more leaky, needs more volts to run at a certain speed. Higher ASIC means more efficient, probably runs cooler, needs less voltage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> something irrelevant that some people think matters.


I agree to a point. Cards with really high ASIC do seem to do better with air cooling from everything I've seen here on OCN and elsewhere.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> You can just extract your stock bios and change the values to match the modded bios and viola you have your stock clocks with the increased power limit.


yep, already did that, wanted to try his first.

@sheyster...I can. Soon as I figure out the voltage issue, and try mine, I will post it up soon. I think on cyclops since he changed the voltage, it alters the core. For example in his bios, at default settings, the core maxes at 1063. If I only increase the voltage, then core maxes at 1115. Think it has to do with those 74 CLK voltage settings that ? have the potential to not allow a given core speed at too low volts. Im wondering if the voltage change is what prevented the core speed from increasing.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlueBacon*
> 
> Sorry, I am a noob with all the OC stuff. If you flash the Titan X with the EVGA bios - you essentially can make any card their "Super Clock" version, right? There are no hardware differences or cooler differences necessary? Sounds good to me since I ordered from Nvidia direct!


Pretty much. There might be some weak cards that can't handle the +127 MHz increase in core clock, but those are probably few and far between. You can test your card first before you try to flash the BIOS using AB or PX to make sure it can handle that small bump in core clock.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlueBacon*
> 
> Sorry, I am a noob with all the OC stuff. If you flash the Titan X with the EVGA bios - you essentially can make any card their "Super Clock" version, right? There are no hardware differences or cooler differences necessary? Sounds good to me since I ordered from Nvidia direct!


Yes. And the same goes when EVGA HC is out. Bios from HC can easily be flashed in other cards (just be mindful of cooling of course).


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> @sheyster...I can. Soon as I figure out the voltage issue, and try mine, I will post it up soon. I think on cyclops since he changed the voltage, it alters the core. For example in his bios, at default settings, the core maxes at 1063. If I only increase the voltage, then core maxes at 1115. Think it has to do with those 74 CLK voltage settings that ? have the potential to not allow a given core speed at too low volts. Im wondering if the voltage change is what prevented the core speed from increasing.


He may have not adjusted the individual clock multi's in the voltage tab. Either that or something is amiss with MBT and this new BIOS.

You could ask djthrottleboi to have a look, he is tweaking GPU BIOS for folks constantly.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Cyclops bios:
> 
> he has core set to 1200 base, and 1300 boost. That didnt take. Even though gpuz states 1200 boost on main screen. On sensor, and on precision tune at load (no throttling) core clock was 1063 max under load and did not change. See pic:
> 
> 
> Power limit increases worked great! No more throttling, ran at highest software volts 1.224 and 1488 gpu core (1500 isnt stable even without throttling, but did make it halfway through with throttling stopped). And you can see from pic, no throttling.
> 
> 
> What is screwy, I can run 1440 gpu core at stock volts 1.168v...though that was cold first run. Any higher crashed. And increasing volts to 1.224, I will probably max at 1500 (cold run) or just under 1500, not much increase with that voltage change. I need to rerun a few to really pin that down though.
> 
> He had set the volt limits higher to 1.281 (which I wanted to try as well), that didnt take either, still maxed at 1.224. Though ? need to change volts in other places, idk.
> 
> The volts dont matter, but may wish to have him do something with gpu base/boost speed before using it.
> 
> Im going to see what happens if I try to change the gpu values on my orig bios, im guessing I will have the same issue. But going to use his power settings.


So... be aware that gpuZ Px and AB may not (probably do not) report voltages above the microcode limit. So for example, they work fine on a strix or kP up to 1.212V actual (measured with a DMM)... and continue to report 1.212V even with 1.5 real volts (again, measured). Anyone know if gpuZ or any other OS-based software is "valid" for GM200/titanX??


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> So... be aware that gpuZ Px and AB may not (probably do not) report voltages above the microcode limit. So for example, the work fine on a strix or kP up to 1.212V actual (measured with a DMM)... and continue to report 1.212V even with 1.5 real volts (again, measured). Anyone know if gpuZ or any other OS-based software is "valid" for GM200/titanX??


Thanks for warning, that is a potential bummer.


----------



## magbarn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> Well I don't want to upgrade PSU if I don't need to. But I am going to use 2x Titan X, and I will only OC them a lil if it doesnt raise thermals.


You're fine with your ax860 with Titan x sli. I ran for a couple of months a 290x water cooled o/c setup with a 15% overclock on a 5 year old ax850. It ran fine but the fan became noisy as I ran over 700 watts. I replaced with an evga p2 1000 watt. The psu fan doesn't come on anymore lol.


----------



## Thangsanity

Stock Bios, I now have the fastest Titan X at Ultra on Air I think.

Hits 1531Mhz Boost.

http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+ultra+preset/version+1.1/1+gpu
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6314504?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Thanks for warning, that is a potential bummer.


Nah, not really a bummer. hopefully the software updates.
just don't know yet.


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> Dayumm, 45 fps is good, but with Titan X SLI I would have thought you should get atleast 55ish.
> 
> That means GTX 980 SLI should only net ~35 fps on your rig?


I could easily get 60fps+ if I did not use AA at 4k + Ultra High settings. I was getting around 55fps w/o AA at stock. Haven't tried since with my new OC.


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neb9*
> 
> How does the titan X run at 1440p?
> I want a minimum of 60 FPS average with an overclock. 60 FPS average with wc and oc would be disappointing at 1440p. I'm hoping for about 80 FPS average.
> And 55 minimum fps.


I ran Assassin's Creed Unity at 2560x1440 for a user on a different forum. With FXAA and Ultra High settings, it never dipped below 85fps during gameplay. Stock settings on a SLI setup. So on a single card....

Are you trying to max settings with this goal in mind?


----------



## xorbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Thanks guys!.
> 
> ok, flashed with cyclops first. flash went fine. now will see how power limits goes. He had set base clock to 1200 and boost to 1300, those settings did not take. My clock only increases now to 1063 under load (no throttling, light load). Will see 1500 core at 1.2x volts and see how power limits work.


I noticed the entire table was actually slid down a few notches. My take was that it was expected to peak at 1304 and stay there, then user adds +MHz?


----------



## DNMock

So is there a decent way to test the temps on the VRM and memory modules on the back side of the card other than thermal imaging?

I'd like to be able to post some results on if the EK backplate is helping temps any or not (when they show up) when using some of the good Fujipoly thermal pads.

I feel like the good 17 w/mK pads with a backplate should reduce temps fairly well but if there isn't onboard temp monitors to check. Would an infrared thermometer work?


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xorbe*
> 
> I noticed the entire table was actually slid down a few notches. My take was that it was expected to peak at 1304 and stay there, then user adds +MHz?


yep, I think that is how he meant it to work. But ? some of the 74 clk voltage adjustments need changed or some other setting for it to work...and too much trial and error for me for flashing







. I will wait for others that know more about bioses and can see what they change to get core increase to take. Cant do much more today, but need to read more first anyways.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> So is there a decent way to test the temps on the VRM and memory modules on the back side of the card other than thermal imaging?
> 
> I'd like to be able to post some results on if the EK backplate is helping temps any or not (when they show up) when using some of the good Fujipoly thermal pads.
> 
> I feel like the good 17 w/mK pads with a backplate should reduce temps fairly well but if there isn't onboard temp monitors to check. Would an infrared thermometer work?


The best way would be to attach a probe to it that could read temperatures.

An IR thermometer would work as well just aiming at the backplate where the VRM's are in contact with the backplate to see if there is dissipation happening.


----------



## Silent Scone

Was bored waiting, so 980s out...



Spare card in.




All in the space of 10 minutes









QDCs <3


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Was bored waiting, so 980s out...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare card in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in the space of 10 minutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QDCs <3


I need to get QDC's but I have no clue about them, I know you need a male and female part and they can be restrictive? but I am not sure which ones a pretty good for the money. I hate spending 30 dollars on just fittings but it would make life a heck of alot easier.


----------



## istudy92

I am curious about this GPU, I have sli 970s, because I wanted to wait for the flag ship big maxwell chip.

Is this titan x the big chip and their highest gaming card then? Like 980ti wont trump it per say??


----------



## Bosstoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> you should be fine with a 860w psu, the entire system shouldnt pull more than that. If you really feel like upgrading for no reason though the evga 1000W psu's are top notch.


I beg to differ, at least in my experience. I could've had a bad apple, but the very first time I used my 1000W EVGA PSU it sparked and died. Literally right out of the plastic.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bosstoss*
> 
> I beg to differ, at least in my experience. I could've had a bad apple, but the very first time I used my 1000W EVGA PSU it sparked and died. Literally right out of the plastic.


a bad one slips out from time to time. in the past 2 years i have owned 7 evga psus all of them being 1000w or more, all of them worked fine except one which went off like a gunshot at 3 in the morning while benching, had a brand new one from evga rma within 3 days, ill be sticking with evga for psus whenever possible.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bosstoss*
> 
> I beg to differ, at least in my experience. I could've had a bad apple, but the very first time I used my 1000W EVGA PSU it sparked and died. Literally right out of the plastic.


Just tough luck.

EVGA's PSU g2 line is just about maybe the best psu's you can grab now and days.

I would grab one in a heart beat if my original AX750 would die from something. lol.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> I need to get QDC's but I have no clue about them, I know you need a male and female part and they can be restrictive? but I am not sure which ones a pretty good for the money. I hate spending 30 dollars on just fittings but it would make life a heck of alot easier.


If they are restrictive it can't be by all that much, although I have two pumps in serial. I think I bought one or two incorrect ones when I first started buying them lol. I'm using a twin threaded 1/4 to connect two male connectors so I can attach the female ones together for times like this when I want to run an air card.

Just look at the QD3 or QD4 range, just don't mix them









So for example (but I don't know your tubing size but purely for example)

http://koolance.com/qd3-msg4-quick-disconnect-no-spill-coupling-male-threaded-g-1-4 for blocks / rads

http://koolance.com/qd3-fs13x16-bk-quick-disconnect-no-spill-coupling-female-for-13mm-x-16mm-1-2in-x-5-8in-black for tubing


----------



## Bosstoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Just tough luck.
> 
> EVGA's PSU g2 line is just about maybe the best psu's you can grab now and days.
> 
> I would grab one in a heart beat if my original AX750 would die from something. lol.


Yep and it's a shame because it's the only Platinum PSU I have around. I plan on submitting it and testing their warranty however.

So is Newegg still out of stock? I've ordered 2 from Nvidia 2 days apart and the 2nd is already almost here, yet the 3rd from Newegg is still 'Packaging'...

Also, when I ordered it from newegg it said 'In Stock'


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> I am curious about this GPU, I have sli 970s, because I wanted to wait for the flag ship big maxwell chip.
> 
> Is this titan x the big chip and their highest gaming card then? Like 980ti wont trump it per say??


I see the 980Ti being same core count with 6Gb of vram. This should be the full Maxwell as it is near the process limits in size.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> The best way would be to attach a probe to it that could read temperatures.
> 
> An IR thermometer would work as well just aiming at the backplate where the VRM's are in contact with the backplate to see if there is dissipation happening.


Yeah the probe would be best, but I don't want to have to take it apart and put it back together a dozen times. I'm lazy lol.


----------



## Bosstoss

Wow, my ASIC is 61.7%... I'm going to bet noone else's is lower than that here... lol


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bosstoss*
> 
> Wow, my ASIC is 61.7%... I'm going to bet noone else's is lower than that here... lol


one of mine is close, 63% lol.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> If they are restrictive it can't be by all that much, although I have two pumps in serial. I think I bought one or two incorrect ones when I first started buying them lol. I'm using a twin threaded 1/4 to connect two male connectors so I can attach the female ones together for times like this when I want to run an air card.
> 
> Just look at the QD3 or QD4 range, just don't mix them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So for example (but I don't know your tubing size but purely for example)
> 
> http://koolance.com/qd3-msg4-quick-disconnect-no-spill-coupling-male-threaded-g-1-4 for blocks / rads
> 
> http://koolance.com/qd3-fs13x16-bk-quick-disconnect-no-spill-coupling-female-for-13mm-x-16mm-1-2in-x-5-8in-black for tubing


Hmm Ill have to make a purchase probably a bit later as $60 for 2 pairs of QDC's are expensive as fuuu lol.

but thanks +rep.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bosstoss*
> 
> Wow, my ASIC is 61.7%... I'm going to bet noone else's is lower than that here... lol


What is your max stable core OC / on that? With what voltage?


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> I see the 980Ti being same core count with 6Gb of vram. This should be the full Maxwell as it is near the process limits in size.


I have never owned a Titan but I feel like I should get this over the 980ti, because of all the things people spoke about of the original titan being so useful for 2 years before even thinking of upgrading.

But not sure if its worth getting one if it won't be under water =/

I just moved to Florida, and going back to Jersey end of this year I am not even sure how water cooled systems work to be transported.


----------



## Bosstoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> I have never owned a Titan but I feel like I should get this over the 980ti, because of all the things people spoke about of the original titan being so useful for 2 years before even thinking of upgrading.
> 
> But not sure if its worth getting one if it won't be under water =/
> 
> I just moved to Florida, and going back to Jersey end of this year I am not even sure how water cooled systems work to be transported.


Just drain and dry it before transport, and you're golden.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> I am curious about this GPU, I have sli 970s, because I wanted to wait for the flag ship big maxwell chip.
> 
> Is this titan x the big chip and their highest gaming card then? Like 980ti wont trump it per say??


Titan X is the "Full Fat" version. The next iteration of this card will probably be 6gb with some disabled SMs. Also it will probably be called gtx 1080 as 980ti would mean it is still on small Maxwell node 204.


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> I have never owned a Titan but I feel like I should get this over the 980ti, because of all the things people spoke about of the original titan being so useful for 2 years before even thinking of upgrading.
> 
> But not sure if its worth getting one if it won't be under water =/
> 
> I just moved to Florida, and going back to Jersey end of this year I am not even sure how water cooled systems work to be transported.


I will admit Titans are great for not worrying about upgrading for awhile. I had my original Titans for quite some time and never felt like what ever new came out was that big of deal. Only reason I upgraded was so I can run bigger res. I have been Vram limited several times in the past. I replaced 295s and 580s not due to lack of power but due to lack of Vram for some of the games I played. Nothing sucks more than tossing a perfectly good GPU out of your rig cause you are out of Vram.

Biggest problem with moving water cooled rigs is weight. They can get very heavy. But other than that they are fine to move. One of my old lan rigs was water cooled and I took it all over the place haha!


----------



## RedM00N

Tried Cyclops' bios. Either SLI was the limit or this helped alot.
Managed to get +363mhz core +600 mem (from 250/400) . Seems to be a matter of not enough voltage now.



Just ever so shy of 3rd place in this category


----------



## KuuFA

I think these Titan's won't be as great as the other titan's just due to the fast that Technology is developing at an exponential rate. Plus with these being on the same fabrication as 980's and with the new fabrication coming around the corner GPU performance could theoretically rise at an exponential rate.

I would keep the 970's unless you plan on moving to higher res screens WQHD or 4k. And wait for the 390x and see if that is the Nvidia killer we all have been waiting for.


----------



## djriful

So the new GPU BIOS has a flashing Certification needs to bypass?


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Well I just contacted Aqua Computer about their Titan X block + active cooled backplate. From all the reports, the ram on these cards heats up a **** ton, especially if you OC. And if you use a backplate, that means all that heat transfers over to the VRM as well (which, true, is actively cooled on one side). So you'd be better off not using a backplate in this case. But in general backplates are a good idea. So...possibly better VRM cooling and more stable memory with the Aqua Computer gear. I think I'm going to install my 3 Titan X cards standard on air and wait a month or so to see the review/feedback on the different blocks before committing to it. I don't want to end up making the same mistake I made buying the XSPC Razer V1 block for my original GTX Titan cards, which had no active VRM cooling, and which ended up severely limiting OC potential.


I'm interested in your results if you decide to wait out for the Aqua Computer blocks + backplates.

The EK backplate I know is passively cooled, but EK always does a tremendous job with build + cooling quality, and they've also been known to heavily test their stuff before selling. Cooling the RAM optimally will definitely have an impact on overall OC-ability, but when memory can already be bumped up +500-600mhz, i'm not sure _how_ big of an impact having an actively-cooling backplate will have in the long run, at least for the Titan X specifically; that heat still ends up in your loop, needing to be dissipated. Having good blocks/enough rads should be sufficient for these cards, along with a good custom BIOS.

On another note, ASIC scores for both of my cards:

Card 1: 75%
Card 2: 59%
Card 3: TBD

I don't care much for ASIC, but I know some people here were curious...


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> Tried Cyclops' bios. Either SLI was the limit or this helped alot.
> Managed to get +363mhz core +600 mem (from 250/400) . Seems to be a matter of not enough voltage now.
> 
> 
> 
> Just ever so shy of 3rd place in this category


Did you test single card vs single card? SLI can definitely inhibit Max OCs.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Was bored waiting, so 980s out...
> 
> 
> 
> Spare card in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in the space of 10 minutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QDCs <3


Same here. QD ftw








3x980 ek water gone...


Asus strix 750ti 4gb in









Waiting for the titans..

I have QD on ALL components in 2 computers and the benchtable. I have an gtx 980 in worth of QD


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bosstoss*
> 
> Just drain and dry it before transport, and you're golden.


THATS SUCH A HASSLE.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> I will admit Titans are great for not worrying about upgrading for awhile. I had my original Titans for quite some time and never felt like what ever new came out was that big of deal. Only reason I upgraded was so I can run bigger res. I have been Vram limited several times in the past. I replaced 295s and 580s not due to lack of power but due to lack of Vram for some of the games I played. Nothing sucks more than tossing a perfectly good GPU out of your rig cause you are out of Vram.
> 
> Biggest problem with moving water cooled rigs is weight. They can get very heavy. But other than that they are fine to move. One of my old lan rigs was water cooled and I took it all over the place haha!


Okay so then the question is, I would not be buying a SLI TItan to play multi monitor, nor 4k (I bought a 4k gsync and i switched back to IPS 1440p)
I would buy SLI titan to play 1440p Max res, but specifically for those new 144hz IPS g-sync that are comming out, is perhaps the vram overkill then?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> I think these Titan's won't be as great as the other titan's just due to the fast that Technology is developing at an exponential rate. Plus with these being on the same fabrication as 980's and with the new fabrication coming around the corner GPU performance could theoretically rise at an exponential rate.
> 
> I would keep the 970's unless you plan on moving to higher res screens WQHD or 4k. And wait for the 390x and see if that is the Nvidia killer we all have been waiting for.


Now now we all know that waitting is never a good thing, u keep waiting for the next big thing u end up waiting forever and end up buying last generation parts becuase 1 month after waiting 12 months a new part comes out LOL


----------



## Silent Scone

Wow this things a real bullet lol.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Same here. QD ftw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3x980 ek water gone...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asus strix 750ti 4gb in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for the titans..
> 
> I have QD on ALL components in 2 computers and the benchtable. I have an gtx 980 in worth of QD


Nice!









yeah they're a god send for sure, I have them on the pump / res and CPU block as well as a drainage port going out the back of the 900Ds second PSU slot


----------



## RedM00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Did you test single card vs single card? SLI can definitely inhibit Max OCs.


Havent done the other one yet. I do know it lowers oc, but even when SLI was disabled, this overclock wasn't stable.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> Havent done the other one yet. I do know it lowers oc, but even when SLI was disabled, this overclock wasn't stable.


I see. That bios sounds promising. Thanks.


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlueBacon*
> 
> Thank you for your input!
> 
> I am indeed playing mostly FPS shooters these days with some RPGs thrown in for good measure. The idea of 1440p surround sounds intense for FPS - maybe in reality it's a bit nauseating though.
> 
> Is the Titan X a bit overkill for 1440p 144hz? Do I need only one of them to achieve 144hz? I am also currently playing on 2560x1600 on my HP ZR30w - am I going to be mortified?!
> 
> Thanks for your help again, glad I stumbled across this forum!


Went from a HP ZR30W to a Dell 4K UP3214Q LCD to a ASUS ROG Swift PG278. Sold the PG278 and went back to the ZR30W. The Dell is sitting on a shelf. What a said state of affairs. Looking forward to the 34" 4K GSYNC Acer.


----------



## V3teran

1550mhz on Air using a modded bios.
https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.pcgameshardware.de%2FGeforce-GTX-Titan-X-Grafikkarte-260203%2FNews%2FArctic-Xtreme-IV-Mod-BIOS-1154063%2F&edit-text=


----------



## traxtech

Maybe Titan X SLI is what i need to finally be comfortable moving to watercooling.. I knew i was going to get big maxwell, thats why i never did it prior.

these cards are SCREAMING to be put under water and fondled with
 








This overclocking is a bug, isn't it? It just bites and latches onto your soul haha


----------



## xorbe

At default voltage, my card won't make 1400 it crashes -_- But a quick bench shows +60% fps over my original overclocked Titan, so it's all good (oc vs oc). I don't seem to be power limited or throttling (since it won't clock super high), so I guess there isn't much reason to flash. Asic 72.5%


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> Havent done the other one yet. I do know it lowers oc, but even when SLI was disabled, this overclock wasn't stable.


Yeah....one my of cards can do +233mhz on core/+565mhz on mem, limiting my SLI OC...but the other card? +255mhz on core/584mhz on mem. Titan Xs just cry out for a voltage unlock + water-cooling....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> Maybe Titan X SLI is what i need to finally be comfortable moving to watercooling.. I knew i was going to get big maxwell, thats why i never did it prior.
> 
> *these cards are SCREAMING to be put under water and fondled with*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This overclocking is a bug, isn't it? It just bites and latches onto your soul haha


Yup. It's pretty much *required* at this point if you're looking at squeezing every last bit of performance out of these cards.


----------



## Asus11

I think one titan X would be perfect for 1440p.. not sure why many want to go SLI 1440p.. might aswell go 4K









my single 780ti @ 1342/7800 .. did a very good job at 1440p in every game .. also G sync can help too

single titan X watercooled & overclocked to the max


----------



## dboythagr8

Latest game test @ 4k, max settings on my setup: Ryse Son of Rome

Never dipped below 120fps at 4k lol


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> I think one titan X would be perfect for 1440p.. not sure why many want to go SLI 1440p.. might aswell go 4K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my single 780ti @ 1342/7800 .. did a very good job at 1440p in every game .. also G sync can help too
> 
> single titan X watercooled & overclocked to the max


Most likely a lot of people want extra horsepower for 1440p + 144hz. For any surround setups or future UltraWide 3440x1440p monitors + 120-144hz, the extra horsepower can be a pretty big difference maker...and of course, as you said, a lot of people will be investing in 4K with these cards.

I'm personally waiting for the Acer Predator XR341CK...curved, 3440x1440p + 144hz + IPS + G-Sync...yes please. For now, i'm going to stick with 7680x1440p Surround, and possible swap out the middle monitor for a 1440p @ 144hz Acer XB270HU when they release in the states.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> I'm interested in your results if you decide to wait out for the Aqua Computer blocks + backplates.
> 
> The EK backplate I know is passively cooled, but EK always does a tremendous job with build + cooling quality, and they've also been known to heavily test their stuff before selling. Cooling the RAM optimally will definitely have an impact on overall OC-ability, but when memory can already be bumped up +500-600mhz, i'm not sure _how_ big of an impact having an actively-cooling backplate will have in the long run, at least for the Titan X specifically; that heat still ends up in your loop, needing to be dissipated. Having good blocks/enough rads should be sufficient for these cards, along with a good custom BIOS.
> 
> On another note, ASIC scores for both of my cards:
> 
> Card 1: 75%
> Card 2: 59%
> Card 3: TBD
> 
> I don't care much for ASIC, but I know some people here were curious...


Well I have 3 radiators on industrial fans that I can turn up to be louder than a hair dryer. So heat dissipation isn't an issue. As for the memory OC, I want to do a 19% OC because I want to hit 400GB/s. As reviews showed, stock memory was hitting 93c. That's way too much. So I'd like to avoid that. I have now decided to cancel my EK order and wait for the reviews to start coming in. Since the Aqua computer ones won't be ready for another month anyway, it won't be a problem. But yeah I'm really thinking active cooled backplate will be a huge difference. Especially in longer gaming sessions.


----------



## jcde7ago

Heads up: Windows Updates just pushed an automatic install of driver version 347.90 on me, released just today. I was wondering why my SLI was randomly disabled...and checked my desktop to find 3D Vision icons indicative of a driver update.

I'm going to run FireStrike Ultra now and see what the performance impact is...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1547364/windows-update-nvidia-347-90-drivers-installed-as-part-of-automatic-updates/0_100


----------



## RedM00N

Ok , Cyclops' Bios works 100% for me. Made it to +350/+525 in SLI

Also, time to enjoy it while it lasts










Cant wait for move voltage!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> Ok , Cyclops' Bios works 100% for me. Made it to +350/+525 in SLI
> 
> Also, time to enjoy it while it lasts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cant wait for move voltage*!


Yeah, about that...lol.


----------



## szeged

Can someone post a link to cyclops bios? i lost them, since theyre confirmed working im gonna add them to the OP.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Heads up: Windows Updates just pushed an automatic install of driver version 347.90 on me, released just today. I was wondering why my SLI was randomly disabled...and checked my desktop to find 3D Vision icons indicative of a driver update.
> 
> I'm going to run FireStrike Ultra now and see what the performance impact is...
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1547364/windows-update-nvidia-347-90-drivers-installed-as-part-of-automatic-updates/0_100


disable auto update from microsoft, set to "download but ask"...


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Can someone post a link to cyclops bios? i lost them, since theyre confirmed working im gonna add them to the OP.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/350#post_23684660


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> disable auto update from microsoft, set to "download but ask"...


Yep, I normally do, but I literally even have this system only up and running to test the Titan X, as the build wasn't complete....lol.


----------



## bfedorov11

Hrm.. wonder if a sli setup will be limited with 8x 8x.. or is 8x enough for this beast?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> Hrm.. wonder if a sli setup will be limited with 8x 8x.. or is 8x enough for this beast?


It will be fine at 8x


----------



## RedM00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yeah, about that...lol.


Oh are we hard locked to +112mV? Even with MBE allowing for more?


----------



## ahnafakeef

What amount of voltage does the Titan X allow on its default BIOS? And what amount is safe for the stock cooler? And what kind of core clocks can be expected from that voltage?

Also, what kind of power consumption can be expected from 2 Titan Xs at those overclocks? Would a 1000W CM Silent Pro M2 suffice for 2 and an overclocked 3770K?

Does overclocking memory help more than overclocking core at higher resolutions (1440p, 4K etc.)?

I just want to be as informed as I possibly can for when I finally get mine. I know there's a lot to learn about overclocking these cards if my experience with overclocking my current Titan is any indication. So I want to start early.

Thank you.


----------



## Stevdun

New to this, planning on getting two Titan X's with the Rampage V motherboard. Any other recommendations of a mother to power 2 of these beasts?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> Oh are we hard locked to +112mV? Even with MBE allowing for more?


All cards under the greenlight program since the 780Ti on NCP4206/NCP4208 have been unable to achieve 1.3v without hard mods. It's still not clear why, actually. The voltage has to be applied manually via a solid resistor. Personally I think it's in the driver.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> What amount of voltage does the Titan X allow on its default BIOS? And what amount is safe for the stock cooler? And what kind of core clocks can be expected from that voltage?
> 
> Also, what kind of power consumption can be expected from 2 Titan Xs at those overclocks? Would a 1000W CM Silent Pro M2 suffice for 2 and an overclocked 3770K?
> 
> Does overclocking memory help more than overclocking core at higher resolutions (1440p, 4K etc.)?
> 
> I just want to be as informed as I possibly can for when I finally get mine. I know there's a lot to learn about overclocking these cards if my experience with overclocking my current Titan is any indication. So I want to start early.
> 
> Thank you.


Max so far is about 1.224v ish safe for stock cooler isn't really a question the card throttles at around 81c. You should be fine 1kw might be a bit much for your system, but since you have it already oh well lol. Core always shows better results than memory in gaming sessions. Just start with core first +13 at a time and then when you hit your max do memory.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stevdun*
> 
> New to this, planning on getting two Titan X's with the Rampage V motherboard. Any other recommendations of a mother to power 2 of these beasts?


about 850w will do just fine.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> What amount of voltage does the Titan X allow on its default BIOS? And what amount is safe for the stock cooler? And what kind of core clocks can be expected from that voltage?
> 
> Also, what kind of power consumption can be expected from 2 Titan Xs at those overclocks? Would a 1000W CM Silent Pro M2 suffice for 2 and an overclocked 3770K?
> 
> Does overclocking memory help more than overclocking core at higher resolutions (1440p, 4K etc.)?
> 
> I just want to be as informed as I possibly can for when I finally get mine. I know there's a lot to learn about overclocking these cards if my experience with overclocking my current Titan is any indication. So I want to start early.
> 
> Thank you.


in order of your questions: a) ~1.218 v stock bios. b) that would depend on your ambient mate. But I would guess 1.21 would be ok since is nivida safe zone for the card. It seem to need a lot less voltage that 980 gtx to attain good OC from the first reports here. C) people are hitting 1450 or higher with stock cooler as a max boost state. seems to be running at ~1300 Mhz on average boost clock when OCed. Those are the first impressions I got from the reports here but I still waiting for my cards...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Well I have 3 radiators on industrial fans that I can turn up to be louder than a hair dryer. So heat dissipation isn't an issue. As for the memory OC, I want to do a 19% OC because I want to hit 400GB/s. As reviews showed, stock memory was hitting 93c. That's way too much. So I'd like to avoid that. I have now decided to cancel my EK order and wait for the reviews to start coming in. Since the Aqua computer ones won't be ready for another month anyway, it won't be a problem. But yeah I'm really thinking active cooled backplate will be a huge difference. Especially in longer gaming sessions.


Hey Hyper this is from the extremerigs reviewer (stren) itself:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1542405/extreme-rigs-radiator-review-round-up-2015-group-a/160#post_23698772

I am not trying to trample over your expectations mate so please don't get this wrong. Just trying to give you an idea of what to expect on the horizon. In fact I very much would like to be surprised by the AQ active blackplate since I think is such a neat idea and would love if performance is delivered when it comes out. The fact that AQ has not delivered as yet the active backplate for 980 gtx might mean they are changing something in the design to be effective but who known. But alas I am not holding my breath for it...


----------



## RedM00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> What amount of voltage does the Titan X allow on its default BIOS? And what amount is safe for the stock cooler? And what kind of core clocks can be expected from that voltage?
> 
> *Also, what kind of power consumption can be expected from 2 Titan Xs at those overclocks? Would a 1000W CM Silent Pro M2 suffice for 2 and an overclocked 3770K?*
> 
> Does overclocking memory help more than overclocking core at higher resolutions (1440p, 4K etc.)?
> 
> I just want to be as informed as I possibly can for when I finally get mine. I know there's a lot to learn about overclocking these cards if my experience with overclocking my current Titan is any indication. So I want to start early.
> 
> Thank you.


I pulled in upwards of 1050 watts on my OC'd run(2 gpus @ +350 core +500mem, 3930k @ 4.625). I might run it again, since there were some abnormalities with the PSU program. So I would say your pushing it. All depends on how high of an oc your GPU/CPU will be on.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> I pulled in upwards of 1050 watts on my OC'd run(2 gpus @ +350 core +500mem, 3930k @ 4.625). I might run it again, since there were some abnormalities with the PSU program. So I would say your pushing it. All depends on how high of an oc your GPU/CPU will be on.


How are you calculating this? Kill o watt? I had 2 GTX 980's >1500 core boost with a 3770k @ 5.0 / 1.53v

With heaven and Prime95 running I was only using 730w from the wall.

Calculating it out I was only using ~600 from my 750w psu so I would say a 1kw psu would be a bit much.


----------



## kossiewossie

Got 3 of these bad boys on order, with watercooling blocks on the way! so excited! cant wait to see the overclocking results with these cards.


----------



## RedM00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> All cards under the greenlight program since the 780Ti on NCP4206/NCP4208 have been unable to achieve 1.3v without hard mods. It's still not clear why, actually. The voltage has to be applied manually via a solid resistor. Personally I think it's in the driver.


That sucks. Hope we can get more than the +112 Precision x limits me to. In any case, I'm happy with my oc if we cant raise the voltage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> How are you calculating this? Kill o watt? I had 2 GTX 980's >1500 core boost with a 3770k @ 5.0 / 1.53v
> 
> With heaven and Prime95 running I was only using 730w from the wall.
> 
> Calculating it out I was only using ~600 from my 750w psu so I would say a 1kw psu would be a bit much.


Corsair Link is what I'm using, not too sure how accurate it is, but it's all I have. I could do another run and upload the log with just wattage logged.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> That sucks. Hope we can get more than the +112 Precision x limits me to. In any case, I'm happy with my oc if we cant raise the voltage.
> Corsair Link is what I'm using, not too sure how accurate it is, but it's all I have. I could do another run and upload the log with just wattage logged.


yeah wouldn't trust corsair link. or any software related readings. When I get my titan x (24th) I'll be able to get a proper reading but I bet szeged has one he could tell us. he probably did in an earlier post let me see if i can find it.


----------



## Bosstoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> yeah wouldn't trust corsair link. or any software related readings. When I get my titan x (24th) I'll be able to get a proper reading but I bet szeged has one he could tell us. he probably did in an earlier post let me see if i can find it.


I'll run a Kill a Watt on my 5820k @ 4.7ghz 1.41v & Single Titan X @ 1400mhz stock voltage

I've got 2 more (maybe 3 more) cards on the way, so I'll test them as well.

I'll post my Kill a Watt results in a few


----------



## 5150 Joker

Anyone else still stuck waiting on Amazon?


----------



## Jpmboy

still on air...










(although fleeting...)

ps> kill-a-watt meter was beeping away. (only kidding)


----------



## Bosstoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> Anyone else still stuck waiting on Amazon?


Waiting on Newegg here. They're still 'packaging' even though it said 'In Stock' when I ordered. I tried contacting Newegg chat support just now only to be told to 'wait', without any confirmation that the stock was there or I slipped into the back order queue.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> still on air...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (although fleeting...)
> 
> ps> kill-a-watt meter was beeping away. (only kidding)














I easily hit base 1550mhz core/2035 mem using the Cyclops BIOS....+133 power limit, 100% fan speed all the way through...temps hit the low 90's and started throttling though. I don't foresee any issues hitting 1600mhz core/2050mem+ once these cards are under water...they are beasts! If I had my loop built, i'd have beat Redmoon by now.


----------



## Bosstoss

So far @ stock I was pulling 550W from the wall on the Kill-A-Watt with a Single Titan X, 5820K @ 4.7ghz/1.41v, 16GB DDR4 @ 2400 13-13-13-30



Next phase is OC'd. +250/+500 on the Titan X with the same clocks on the 5820K, except this time I used Aida64 to load the CPU/FPU and Valley to load the GPU.

I managed to hit 635 Watts from the wall, with the system drawing roughly 312W on its own at startup.


----------



## opt33

Max voltage on mine with current available bioses seems to be 1.224v, or +56mv in PrecX.... increasing to +112 doesnt increase load power, software volt readings, or OC even 1 notch higher from 1.224v (+56mv).

At 1.224v, max core 1490 firestrike ex (1506 core crashes), and +220 mem (so far):
At 1.168v (stock), max core 1420 in firestrike extreme.

need to be able to get to 1.281v listed in bios....

Best run at 1.224V, 1490core, +220 mem.


----------



## brasco

OK, finally up for order in the UK, I have 2 on the way, stock EVGAs. Due to arrive on the 25th, going to be a long wait!


----------



## Bosstoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I easily hit base 1550mhz core/2035 mem using the Cyclops BIOS....+133 power limit, 100% fan speed all the way through...temps hit the low 90's and started throttling though. I don't foresee any issues hitting 1600mhz core/2050mem+ once these cards are under water...they are beasts! If I had my loop built, i'd have beat Redmoon by now.


Hilarious seeing a 3930K rig beat out the 5960X's


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bosstoss*
> 
> Hilarious seeing a 3930K rig beat out the 5960X's


Lol, yeah, my cards started throttling...Redmoon has a slightly higher core speed, and his overall graphics scores are higher:



The physics scores are much higher for me, so the 5960X is doing its job while it's temporarily under an H60 with a mediocre OC...









Need to wait another week or two for all my hardware to be under water in a proper loop...


----------



## Bosstoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Lol, yeah, my cards started throttling...Redmoon has a slightly higher core speed, and his overall graphics scores are higher:
> 
> 
> 
> The physics scores are much higher for me, so the 5960X is doing its job while it's temporarily under an H60 with a mediocre OC...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to wait another week or two for all my hardware to be under water in a proper loop...


An H60?? Wow that's gotta go asap lol

Even with my 5820K and an RX360 Triple thick rad I still get up into the mid 70s - low 80s during cpu benches, and that's a CPU only loop as well.

Although at higher voltages, there isn't enough surface area to dissipate the heat, so it's a losing battle at that point.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I easily hit base 1550mhz core/2035 mem using the Cyclops BIOS....+133 power limit, 100% fan speed all the way through...temps hit the low 90's and started throttling though. I don't foresee any issues hitting 1600mhz core/2050mem+ once these cards are under water...they are beasts! If I had my loop built, i'd have beat Redmoon by now.


that's very good. peak core temp with the FSE run above was 56C


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bosstoss*
> 
> Hilarious seeing a 3930K rig beat out the 5960X's


FSU physics component is less impactful than in FSE or FS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Lol, yeah, my cards started throttling...Redmoon has a slightly higher core speed, and his overall graphics scores are higher:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The physics scores are much higher for me, so the 5960X is doing its job while it's temporarily under an H60 with a mediocre OC...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to wait another week or two for all my hardware to be under water in a proper loop...


throttling or looping error correction. If you do not see the core clock drop or usage drop, it's not "throttling".

also - win7 always scores lower than w8.1 in firestrike (all three resolutions).


----------



## Bosstoss

So after doing some math it seems that via the Kill A Watt my CPU alone was pulling 362 watts, leaving 273W to the GPU which was @ stock voltages, and rings true to what Nvidia stated about the 275W TDP.

So learning from that, and extrapolating to a Tri-SLI setup, I would need a PSU that could pull 1185 from the wall if I ran all 3 GPUs at stock voltages, which translates to roughly 1000W @ 85% efficiency (my PSU's rating).

Suffice to say a good 1000W PSU would do just fine if you're planning on taking it easy with your 3 Way Titan X's, however I would use a 1200W to be on the safe side for those using water blocks & unlocked TDP's.

I'm running a 1500W Enermax MaxRevo in the rig I'll be installing my 3 cards in (potentially 4 soon), and with a little tweaking I think 1200W would be good for Tri SLI OC'd w/X99 and 1500-1600W for Quad SLI w/ X99.

There will of course be outliers, such as those that decide to volt mod their cards externally, but for the sake of keeping it simple, those are the numbers I've come up with.

I'll have an exact accounting of the Tri-SLI setup once the rest arrive.

Also keep in mind I had the CPU pegged at 100% on all 12 threads as well as the FPU, which doesn't coincide with any gaming scenario, so expect that to be about 100-150W lower while gaming, as you saw with the first test which netted 544W in Valley vs 635W in Valley/Aida64 simultaneous.


----------



## kaspar737

Anyone tried changing thermal paste and seeing how much temps/noise/throttling decrease on stock cooler?


----------



## Bosstoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> FSU physics component is less impactful than in FSE or FS.
> throttling or looping error correction. If you do not see the core clock drop or usage drop, it's not "throttling".
> 
> also - win7 always scores lower than w8.1 in firestrike (all three resolutions).


Figured as much considering the GPU weighting is far greater in the 4K scenario


----------



## Bosstoss

So who's going to be the first 'the Mod' member with a Titan X?









I'm wondering how an Antec 620 would do for some prelim testing before I order the 3 blocks... hmm.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bosstoss*
> 
> An H60?? Wow that's gotta go asap lol
> 
> Even with my 5820K and an RX360 Triple thick rad I still get up into the mid 70s - low 80s during cpu benches, and that's a CPU only loop as well.
> 
> Although at higher voltages, there isn't enough surface area to dissipate the heat, so it's a losing battle at that point.


I'm using the H60 as my "testing" cooler while i'm waiting for my case to arrive. Everything in my system was going into a custom loop (2x 480mm UT60x and 2x 240mm UT60s) from the start, but I decided to start testing the Titan Xs and the 5960X without the loop for now.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> still on air...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


BEAST!!!!









What were 8-packs 980s clocked at that you beat? 2200mhz?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bosstoss*
> 
> So who's going to be the first 'the Mod' member with a Titan X?


Im sure someone here will do it. The OG Titan got modded here on OCN pretty good.


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Oh I know, those guys are serious hard modders over there. We might see a BIOS or two from them soon though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Also, any more info on ASIC for these cards?* I know the one guy who hit 1525 with the stock cooler had an 87 ASIC. Anyone else check their card's ASIC?


It has been a while, but how do you check the ASIC score again?

Thanks!


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> It has been a while, but how do you check the ASIC score again?
> 
> Thanks!


Click the context menu on the top left of the GPU-Z window (the little green gpu icon). The option is there towards the bottom to check the ASIC quality.

One of my cards was at 75%, the other at 59%...but after flashing them to the cyclops BIOS and using a 133% power target, they can both hit 1550core/2035mem easily...just hit thermal limits of low 90s.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Since I decided to wait for various block performance benches to come out before putting them under water, I stacked the 3 cards on top of each other and with stock bios find that it hits over 1416MHz easily across the board. Tried higher but it was throttling and I didn't care to tweak too much because it would hit "limp mode" and require a PC restart each time. 2 of them are 67% and 68% ASIC. One is 80%. I put that on the bottom (open access to air). After 15 minutes of gaming at 100% usage at 1416MHz, it was at 57C. Of course I had the fan going full blast. But it does show that if you just have 2 cards and space them out, you can get some good OC'ing going even on air, as long as you're willing to live with the extra fan noise. And it makes me quite optimistic about OC levels under water.









Edit: Also have to mention after playing Crysis 3, I'm glad I went with the 3 cards instead of 2. That game still wouldn't give a constant 144FPS with settings turned up, while Battlefield Hardline would do it with about 50-60% usage. Maybe DX12 and the extra 15% performance from putting them under water will ease my mind. I was really hoping these cards would be overkill. But it's more like it's mandatory for maxed out gaming at 1440p 144hz.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> BEAST!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What were 8-packs 980s clocked at that you beat? 2200mhz?*
> Im sure someone here will do it. The OG Titan got modded here on OCN pretty good.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm sure the LN2 crowd is strapping pots to them right now! We're gonna see some silly numbers pretty soon.








Gotta shut down to pull one and put a uniblock on it.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaspar737*
> 
> Anyone tried changing thermal paste and seeing how much temps/noise/throttling decrease on stock cooler?


Don't know about the paste but the thermal pads looked like total garbage:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Changing those out would surely net some results.

edit: They also piled on a gallon of paste btw, that probably doesn't help


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I easily hit base 1550mhz core/2035 mem using the Cyclops BIOS....+133 power limit, 100% fan speed all the way through...temps hit the low 90's and started throttling though. I don't foresee any issues hitting 1600mhz core/2050mem+ once these cards are under water...they are beasts! If I had my loop built, i'd have beat Redmoon by now.


Damn that is good! I have to get one of you experts to "hand hold" me on flashing my bios then. I never did it with my OG Titans because I was too scared and could not find a "idiots guide" to walk me through it. Perhaps, I will ask one of you brighter folks to help me out once I get my blocks on my cards.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> Anyone else still stuck waiting on Amazon?


I'm waiting for EVGA.. $94 in EVGA bucks is something I want to spend and the longer it takes for them to get stock the more I figure it's better to wait for custom-cut down cards.

Also yeah the stock thermal pads are probably junk. Look no different than my 690's or Titan's. Only if Fuji wasn't so expensive. Plus idk if Fuji makes pads that thick, from the pic by DNMock I'm guessing 2mm?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Damn that is good! I have to get one of you experts to "hand hold" me on flashing my bios then. I never did it with my OG Titans because I was too scared and could not find a "idiots guide" to walk me through it. Perhaps, I will ask one of you brighter folks to help me out once I get my blocks on my cards.


If you still want to flash your OG Titan's the tool made by Occam makes it simple enough. http://www.overclock.net/attachments/19123 . Just rename the bios you want to X and click 2 buttons.

He also has some other nice stuff in his sig - http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/2100_20#post_21199905


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Will @skyn3t or @OccamRazor
> Do a fixed clockspeed with increase pl??


What do you think?









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


man im glad to see you finally show up







we got some work for you to do!

how have you been Ed?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> One of my cards was at 75%, the other at 59%...but after flashing them to the cyclops BIOS and using a 133% power target, they can both hit 1550core/2035mem easily...just hit thermal limits of low 90s.


GTK, especially with the one that's 59%.







That's the lowest I've heard of so far in this thread.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


HE LIVESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sheyster

If anyone has an EVGA SC card in hand, please post up the BIOS ASAP!







I want to mod it.









The TPU database only has the standard BIOS at the moment.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> man im glad to see you finally show up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we got some work for you to do!
> 
> how have you been Ed?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> HE LIVESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Just fine but work loaded atm! Sometimes cant even ride my harley!!!!


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


BUCKLE YOUR SEAT BELTS FOLKS, THIS IS GOING TO GET GOOD!!!!

Glad you made it Ed.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> BUCKLE YOUR SEAT BELTS FOLKS, THIS IS GOING TO GET GOOD!!!!
> 
> Glad you made it Ed.


Nice to hear from you too buddy!


----------



## szeged

Ed are you going to get a titan X ?


----------



## OccamRazor

Ok, someone send me one of those bios please, so i can take a look at it (no promises as im REALLY full of work right now)








As you all already know there is no software workaround to the NCP8114, only soldering AFAIK! (Waiting for TIN)









See you guys tomorrow!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Stateless

It has been a long day at work and am very tired, but just reading that the new version of precision allows voltage....so please be gentle with the stupid question....

How do I get the advance properties menu within precision? Usually there is a settings Icon, but earthier I am blind or I just cant figure it out.

Thanks!


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Ed are you going to get a titan X ?


Im thinking about it but probably will have to sell my Titans first as i dont have 999$ floating around!







( i do but its to go and see you guys (Germantown, Maryland) in September if all goes well, i couldnt make it last year...







)


----------



## Sheyster

@szeged ... Here is the direct link to the German guy's post/BIOS:

http://www.forum-3dcenter.org/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=10558579&postcount=799

This BIOS was tested by Raff on the same German forum successfully. Can you please download and link in OP?


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Since I decided to wait for various block performance benches to come out before putting them under water, I stacked the 3 cards on top of each other and with stock bios find that it hits over 1416MHz easily across the board. Tried higher but it was throttling and I didn't care to tweak too much because it would hit "limp mode" and require a PC restart each time. 2 of them are 67% and 68% ASIC. One is 80%. I put that on the bottom (open access to air). After 15 minutes of gaming at 100% usage at 1416MHz, it was at 57C. Of course I had the fan going full blast. But it does show that if you just have 2 cards and space them out, you can get some good OC'ing going even on air, as long as you're willing to live with the extra fan noise. And it makes me quite optimistic about OC levels under water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Also have to mention after playing Crysis 3, I'm glad I went with the 3 cards instead of 2. That game still wouldn't give a constant 144FPS with settings turned up, while Battlefield Hardline would do it with about 50-60% usage. Maybe DX12 and the extra 15% performance from putting them under water will ease my mind. I was really hoping these cards would be overkill. But it's more like it's mandatory for maxed out gaming at 1440p 144hz.


I lied. Ended up tweaking some more. Can do 1500MHz on air in Tri-Sli with 8000MHz memory. This is with 1224mv. Stock bios. That's pretty incredible...At 8000MHz that ram is burning up though. Ended up artifacting and crashing.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Occamrazor


lol - good to see you around!!


----------



## Bosstoss

Those of you that are hitting higher overclocks than 1455mhz/8000mhz I urge you to try Unigine Valley Extreme HD preset. It seems to be brutal when it comes to stability.

Best I could do was 1455/8000 with Cyclops' BIOS max fan.

Although the BIOS does work fine, however the 1300mhz that is set doesn't hold and you're left with close to default clocks that you have to compensate for with Precision, etc.

However, no TDP throttling at all at max voltage max fan.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> @szeged ... Here is the direct link to the German guy's post/BIOS:
> 
> http://www.forum-3dcenter.org/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=10558579&postcount=799
> 
> This BIOS was tested by Raff on the same German forum successfully. Can you please download and link in OP?


will do.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Good to see you Ed







Ta tudo bem com o sky?


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> I lied. Ended up tweaking some more. Can do 1500MHz on air in Tri-Sli with 8000MHz memory. This is with 1224mv. Stock bios. That's pretty incredible...At 8000MHz that ram is burning up though. Ended up artifacting and crashing.


You are in Canada. Put on that parka, turn the heat off and leave the windows open for a couple hours.

Ambient temp: -10* C and keep on cranking that ram.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> You are in Canada. Put on that parka, turn the heat off and leave the windows open for a couple hours.
> 
> Ambient temp: -10* C and keep on cranking that ram.


Haha. I'm in the "Chinook Weather" part of Canada. Lots of random warm air my way. Right now it's in our "colder period", at a whopping 0 degrees celsius at 8pm. By the end of the week it'll be 13 degrees celsius. And a couple weeks ago it was 18 degrees celsius.


----------



## Bosstoss

Run some Unigine Valley benches with your max overclocks... I want to see if it'll cause stability issues like it did with me and force a lower total OC.

1455/8000mhz was my max


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bosstoss*
> 
> 
> 
> Those of you that are hitting higher overclocks than 1455mhz/8000mhz I urge you to try Unigine Valley Extreme HD preset. It seems to be brutal when it comes to stability.
> 
> Best I could do was 1455/8000 with Cyclops' BIOS max fan.
> 
> Although the BIOS does work fine, however the 1300mhz that is set doesn't hold and you're left with close to default clocks that you have to compensate for with Precision, etc.
> 
> However, no TDP throttling at all at max voltage max fan.


Valley has been having issues with maxwell and keeping GPU usage up in SLI. For some folks, it's just plain broke. Try Heaven 4.0 (heavier tessellation).


----------



## jcde7ago

O hai there, Jpmboy and Redmoon!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> O hai there, Jpmboy and Redmoon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


gonna need a lot higher scores for those to hold up.









btw: Heaven 4.0 @ 4K gives the cards a very good workout.
Day-driver clocks:



post your scores *here*


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> gonna need a lot higher scores for those to hold up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw: Heaven 4.0 @ 4K gives the cards a very good workout.
> Day-driver clocks:
> 
> 
> 
> post your scores *here*


Haha, these scores won't hold up at all; this is just me messing with these cards on my counter-top, on air. It'll be another 1-2 weeks before I'm able to throw everything in a custom loop...don't have a case yet.

That said, this is pretty much where I put on the brakes, for now. Not going to push any higher on air, as i'm already hitting low-90s C with this BIOS/these clocks. I'll flash the 3rd card that gets here on Monday, run a few more benchmarks on Tri-SLI, then probably take the rig apart until my case arrives.









EDIT: And Redmoon was like, "OH HELLLLLLL NAAAWWWWWWWWW!!"


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> It has been a long day at work and am very tired, but just reading that the new version of precision allows voltage....so please be gentle with the stupid question....
> 
> How do I get the advance properties menu within precision? Usually there is a settings Icon, but earthier I am blind or I just cant figure it out.
> 
> Thanks!


The yellow left and right arrows around "Precision X 16" controls the menu now. Two clicks on the right arrow should bring you to a section that says settings followed by other controls under it. From there you can click and move around and change what you want. It's a little confusing at first, but there you go.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> If anyone has an EVGA SC card in hand, please post up the BIOS ASAP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to mod it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The TPU database only has the standard BIOS at the moment.


yeah that is what I want as well, to see how the base/boost clock is raised in bios on those. Raising power limits to prevent throttling is taken care of by Cyclops bios or German bios.

What we still need is to be able to increase base/boost clock via bios, and think max currently is 1.224v but should go to bios max of 1.281. I can change the boost by messing with clk volts, but Im not doing trial and error on 74 clk settings







Have to wait for someone to release/mod a bios with higher base/boost.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> The yellow left and right arrows around "Precision X 16" controls the menu now. Two clicks on the right arrow should bring you to a section that says settings followed by other controls under it. From there you can click and move around and change what you want. It's a little confusing at first, but there you go.


Honestly, Precision X's menus are downright HORRIBLE. Seriously...it's beyond atrocious. Just put a "Settings" button somewhere like Afterburner has and be done with it. If it didn't have a functioning over-voltage tweaker, i'd be using AB still...lol.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Honestly, Precision X's menus are downright HORRIBLE. Seriously...it's beyond atrocious. Just put a "Settings" button somewhere like Afterburner has and be done with it. If it didn't have a functioning over-voltage tweaker, i'd be using AB still...lol.


Well i use it on tb for overclocking but ab for monitoring because

Ab etc has issues on downclocking on lowstate with gsync 144hz back to 120hz ulmb in desktop on syn3t mod bios with sli on the latest driver updates. Precision x no issue but

Fps counter on it is sometimes double on few games.
Although it uses less resources than riva encoder service.


----------



## Jpmboy

Hopefully AB does an update. this is what I get on first startup... and will not adj voltage. Px is bugged


yes.. I have a network connection


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Hopefully AB does an update. this is what I get on first startup... and will not adj voltage. Px is bugged
> 
> 
> yes.. I have a network connection


Yup. As soon as voltage adjustment is fixed in AB, i'm going back to it from Precision...until Precision fixes that awful menu system.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> gonna need a lot higher scores for those to hold up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw: Heaven 4.0 @ 4K gives the cards a very good workout.
> Day-driver clocks:
> 
> 
> 
> post your scores *here*


Is it just me or is GM200 not very optimized for Heaven 4.0 yet. I was expecting a little higher scores.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Yup. As soon as voltage adjustment is fixed in AB, i'm going back to it from Precision...until Precision fixes that awful menu system.


Same here. MSI already has a SKU for the T-X so hopefully AB will get an update soon.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Anyone having issues with the cards dropping into limp state? I ran 3dmark OC'd to 1416Mhz. Tried higher. Didn't work. Went back to 1400MHz. Rebooted. And yet card remained in limp mode 400-600Mhz).

In order to get the OC t work again I have to reset all to default and overclock from scratch.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Anyone having issues with the cards dropping into limp state? I ran 3dmark OC'd to 1416Mhz. Tried higher. Didn't work. Went back to 1400MHz. Rebooted. And yet card remained in limp mode 400-600Mhz).
> 
> In order to get the OC t work again I have to reset all to default and overclock from scratch.


That's a weird one...haven't heard of that and i've personally not seen it happen. Then I guess, i've been on the Cyclops BIOS since this morning, and I don't plan on reverting back to stock anytime soon...lol.


----------



## Hawk777th

Went on a suicide run with mine tonight







. 100.9 Average in valley Extreme HD got 1450Mhz Stable @ 110% Power and fan 100% haha! +250 Clock and +400 memory. This thing is a beast cant wait to see what you guys get on water


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Went on a suicide run with mine tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . 100.9 Average in valley Extreme HD got 1450Mhz Stable @ 110% Power and fan 100% haha! +250 Clock and +400 memory. This thing is a beast cant wait to see what you guys get on water


Nice!!









Honestly, i'm afraid to run Valley on air using the Cyclops BIOS + 1550mhz core/2035mhz mem clocks w/ +133% power target and +112mv overvolt...I think my cards would melt, lol.

Here is my Extreme HD run from the other night at 1440p, using a measly OC of 1200mhz core/1750mhz mem, and the 5960X @ 3.9Ghz:


----------



## Difunto

i don't like precisionx so ill stick with stock volts for now!


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> i don't like precisionx so ill stick with stock volts for now!


Dang what are your clocks? I can't get anywhere near that. My run was with 110% target stock V.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> i don't like precisionx so ill stick with stock volts for now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dang what are your clocks? I can't get anywhere near that. My run was with 110% target stock V.
Click to expand...

let me help you


----------



## Hawk777th

Haha dang I am a little faster on clocks and can't get that done. Jelly!


----------



## jcde7ago

Okay, NOW i'm done for the night....had to take 2nd place back from Redmoon...lol.


----------



## Hawk777th

Epic dude!


----------



## Swolern

Performance-pcs has EK blocks up for pre-order. Estimated arrival is 2 days.









http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=titan+x+waterblock

Dont forget the 5.5% discount code: *OCN55*


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Performance-pcs has EK blocks up for pre-order. Estimated arrival is 3 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=titan+x+waterblock


EK has most of their blocks in stock; the Nickel/Acetal one is the one to grab, and it's been in stock since early Thursday:

http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc-titan-x-acetal-nickel.html

Looks like most backplates are out of stock, but the Black backplates are in stock:

http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc-titan-x-backplate-black.html

IMO, ordering from PPCs is fine, but even with in-stock products, they take at least 2 days to process + ship. EK ships in-stock items usually the next day, and their 3-day international shipping really only does take 3 days; if your stuff ships out on Monday, you'll have it on your doorstep from Slovenia on Thursday.









Also, EKs blocks work out to $98 from their site + no tax vs. $126 from PPCs, which probably has tax (I do, ordering from Cali) and the shipping is much slower. Backplates are also $26 on the EK site vs. $35 on PPCs.

So, just another option...but if both places have items in stock, you end up saving money ordering from EK + the turnaround is just as fast as PPCs, if not faster. I have to say though, PPCs has picked up the void left by FrozenCPU, and they have fantastic customer service.


----------



## Swolern

Great, thanks Jcde.


----------



## cstkl1

Ek colored backplates afaik only available from 1st april.


----------



## Lu(ky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> Well I don't want to upgrade PSU if I don't need to. But I am going to use 2x Titan X, and I will only OC them a lil if it doesnt raise thermals.


shadow85 you might want to create your RIG BUILDER so we know your system specs. Also I have a Corsair AX860 and AX1200i when I get my other card on Monday or Tuesday I'll run it in SLI to see where I am at on wattage on the AX860.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Okay, NOW i'm done for the night....had to take 2nd place back from Redmoon...lol.


You can't leave him at the top!

For the love of God somebody get me my TX


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Add me up, here is mine.


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> EK has most of their blocks in stock; the Nickel/Acetal one is the one to grab, and it's been in stock since early Thursday:
> 
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc-titan-x-acetal-nickel.html
> 
> Looks like most backplates are out of stock, but the Black backplates are in stock:
> 
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc-titan-x-backplate-black.html
> 
> IMO, ordering from PPCs is fine, but even with in-stock products, they take at least 2 days to process + ship. EK ships in-stock items usually the next day, and their 3-day international shipping really only does take 3 days; if your stuff ships out on Monday, you'll have it on your doorstep from Slovenia on Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, EKs blocks work out to $98 from their site + no tax vs. $126 from PPCs, which probably has tax (I do, ordering from Cali) and the shipping is much slower. Backplates are also $26 on the EK site vs. $35 on PPCs.
> 
> So, just another option...but if both places have items in stock, you end up saving money ordering from EK + the turnaround is just as fast as PPCs, if not faster. I have to say though, PPCs has picked up the void left by FrozenCPU, and they have fantastic customer service.


I placed an order on EK webpage on Thursday 19th, the block acording to thier web page was "in stock" how ever on Friday the 20th I got an email saying the block is out of stock and will be back in stock on the 25th of March. And that the web page is wrong due to many orders and have not yet been updated.

"Mar 20, 2015
Thank you for your order. Sadly I must inform you that a product you ordered is out of stock: - EK-FC Titan X - Acetal+Nickel Product will be available approximately on March 25th 2015. I sincerely apologize for the inconvenience and thank you for understanding."


----------



## intrigger

I am also still waiting for confirmation of shipping date for my amazon order (4 Titan Xs)...


----------



## lee599118

your .docs can not be read


----------



## Dayaks

Has anyone confirmed over 125% TDP? I read through this thread, tried using the Cyclops BIOs power targets to no avail. I am trying to get a BIOs ready for my water blocks and have the voltage locked around 1.3V. I hit a PL target of 125% at around 1300 MHz. It should be able to hit 160%.

I could always solder the shunt resistors and be done with it but would prefer to track/control the usage.


----------



## V3teran

Here are my Waterblocks which were delivered yesterday, think im one of the first to get them! Cards should be here by next weekend hopefully.
The milling process on the blocks is not quite the mirror finish i have on the monoblock.

















Monoblock Mirror Finish.


----------



## shadow85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*
> 
> shadow85 you might want to create your RIG BUILDER so we know your system specs. Also I have a Corsair AX860 and AX1200i when I get my other card on Monday or Tuesday I'll run it in SLI to see where I am at on wattage on the AX860.


Ok please let me know.

I have tried the rig builder thing on the forum but it never works properly for me so I gave up.


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> Here are my Waterblocks which were delivered yesterday, think im one of the first to get them!


nope









3 days ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> everything here but the card.....


----------



## Jpmboy

looks like I pretty simple milling.. only a small vrm section.


----------



## Jpmboy

@szeged - http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/940_20#post_23693441


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You can't leave him at the top!
> 
> For the love of God somebody get me my TX


lol - bring it bro!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> Ok please let me know.
> 
> *I have tried the rig builder thing on the forum but it never works properly for me so I gave up*.


Check the link in my sig.


----------



## shadow85

Will MSI bring out Titan X?


----------



## carlhil2

Anyone play Watchdog 4k with sli Titans yet? also, Man, all of these Titan X owners, I heard that these weren't going to sell. lol...


----------



## Asus11

[/quote]lol - bring it bro!








Check the link in my sig.







[/quote]

jpm is friends with jensen hence cherry picked


----------



## Asus11

x


----------



## Yianni89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> Will MSI bring out Titan X?






i think this means yes


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Add me up, here is mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


lookin good i knew you couldnt resist!







fill out the form on the front page, its like the OG titan thread.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> @szeged - http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/940_20#post_23693441


ill update that for you now


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> nope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 days ago


Ah well ok im the second then


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> lookin good i knew you couldnt resist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fill out the form on the front page, its like the OG titan thread.
> ill update that for you now


oh - sorry szeged... I didn't see the form. Done.









this should boost interest:
http://hwbot.org/newsflash/2833_enthusiast_jpmboy_%28usa%29_scores_fire_strike_extreme_global_first_place_with_2x_geforce_gtx_titan_x


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> oh - sorry szeged... I didn't see the form. Done.


oh lol, maybe i should put it in bigger font for people, or put it somewhere else in the OP, a few people have asked me to put them in without noticing the form.


----------



## Silent Scone

Nice one JP!
Tossers didn't do a piece on me when I broke them


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Nice one JP!
> Tossers didn't do a piece on me when I broke them


It's the stock cooling that's driving the writeup.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> lookin good i knew you couldnt resist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fill out the form on the front page, its like the OG titan thread.
> ill update that for you now


oOpsie, didn't see the form, I'll fill it up.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> oh - sorry szeged... I didn't see the form. Done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this should boost interest:
> http://hwbot.org/newsflash/2833_enthusiast_jpmboy_%28usa%29_scores_fire_strike_extreme_global_first_place_with_2x_geforce_gtx_titan_x


The glory


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

This black cooler would have gone better with Titan Black.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> This black cooler would have gone better with Titan Black.


They will be coming out with the Titan X Platinum Edition soon...that's going to look dope..


----------



## Ghoxt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> I think these Titan's won't be as great as the other titan's just due to the fast that Technology is developing at an exponential rate. Plus with these being on the same fabrication as 980's and with the new fabrication coming around the corner GPU performance could theoretically rise at an exponential rate.
> 
> I would keep the 970's unless you plan on moving to higher res screens WQHD or 4k. And wait for the 390x and see if that is the Nvidia killer we all have been waiting for.


I think there's an impression many get as they read it in a book Quoting that "Technology is progressing at an exponential rate". Consumer technology really is not. GPU's are not, specifically. If it was, we would have had fluid dynamics in GPU's years ago in games. Raytracing realtime would have been already here. Neither are here yet except in small single use scientific demos.

I think these Titan's are exactly what they are, a 25-35% increase compared to what we had prior for single GPU. But exponential, Not even close. They are the best we have out now. Which is fine by me.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghoxt*
> 
> I think there's an impression many get as they read it in a book Quoting that "Technology is progressing at an exponential rate". Consumer technology really is not. GPU's are not, specifically. If it was, we would have had fluid dynamics in GPU's years ago in games. Raytracing realtime would have been already here. Neither are here yet except in small single use scientific demos.
> 
> I think these Titan's are exactly what they are, a 25-35% increase compared to what we had prior for single GPU. But exponential, Not even close. They are the best we have out now. Which is fine by me.


Oh I have no doubt that the Titan x's are the best out, Mines being delivered on the 24th, I am just making a point that a new process is just around the corner. I mean he already has 2x 970's so he already has the performance of a Titan x minus the vram but if the 390x is the game changer everyone and their mother says it will be then I would just wait for what nvidia responds with.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> They will be coming out with the Titan X Platinum Edition soon...that's going to look dope..


titan diamond encrusted edition, yours now for only $50,000


----------



## carlhil2

Only thing that I will be waiting for is BIG Pascal, lol..2xTitan X will be very strong til then..


----------



## Fiercy

Guys I am getting two Titan X and moving to X99 with 5820k can some one tell me if ax860w is enough power for medium overclock or should go aheand and order a 1000w or 12000w power supply so I don't push 860 to its limits.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> Guys I am getting two Titan X and moving to X99 with 5820k can some one tell me if ax860w is enough power for medium overclock or should go aheand and order a 1000w or 12000w power supply so I don't push 860 to its limits.


get a 1000w to be safe imo. 860w would be borderlining it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> titan diamond encrusted edition, yours now for only $50,000


yo szeged, where did the "noboost" rom come from?


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Oh I have no doubt that the Titan x's are the best out, Mines being delivered on the 24th, I am just making a point that a new process is just around the corner. I mean he already has 2x 970's so he already has the performance of a Titan x minus the vram but if the 390x is the game changer everyone and their mother says it will be then I would just wait for what nvidia responds with.


I don't know why people keep forgetting about die size. Yes 16nm is awesome. Yes if the Titan x were on 16nm it would have rocked. However when 16nm launches its going to start with cards at 200mm, 300mm, 400mm, and then finally Titan size at. 500mm+.

No one is going to make a 600mm chip on 16nm as soon as it launches. While I'm not as impressed with the Titan X as I thought I would be, compared to my original Titans, it's still a card that should be at the top or at most behind by 10-15% after 2 years. Thanks to DX12 and 12gb VRAM there's not a lot to worry about.

My only concern, really, is lack of support for 4k at 120hz due to dp1.2. But at the same time...considering 3 cards are struggling to max out 1440p at 144hz, and 4k 120hz monitors are about 1.5 - 2 years away, it'll probably end up at a perfect time to upgrade both then.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yo szeged, where did the "noboost" rom come from?


that german guy posted it on whatever site it was.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> It's the stock cooling that's driving the writeup.


I was on stock cooolig on a 'midrange' card


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> Guys I am getting two Titan X and moving to X99 with 5820k can some one tell me if ax860w is enough power for medium overclock or should go aheand and order a 1000w or 12000w power supply so I don't push 860 to its limits.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> get a 1000w to be safe imo. 860w would be borderlining it.


Agreed. Spending 2k on GPUs, the last area to skimp on is the PSU.

Look at the EVGA Supernova *G2* line for some great PSUs.


----------



## Ghoxt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Oh I have no doubt that the Titan x's are the best out, Mines being delivered on the 24th, I am just making a point that a new process is just around the corner. I mean he already has 2x 970's so he already has the performance of a Titan x minus the vram but if the 390x is the game changer everyone and their mother says it will be then I would just wait for what nvidia responds with.


Yeah i hear you. Your intent is 100% valid.









OT:

Btw I have (7) 970's in my GPU rendering rig. It didn't work out as I planned as I'm tearing it all down soon thanks to the 3.5 VRAM "misunderstanding".







Guess I'll sell them all. I'm feeling generous. I'll give 1 to my buddy at work whose kid i...[Just now pc auto boots] & you wont believe it. Orange glow "Fire" inside case. Thank goodness I was right here next to it. With the side of the case open. I could have swore my Bios setting was in case of a crash stay off. ><

OMG my fault, That's my second DVD drive in 4 months. This PS is junk, served me well for years but no way' I'm putting two Titan's in this rig. Rebuilding from scratch. replacing everything. Cables too of course.

Burned connector and burned on DVD drive power receptacle. Kuufa your reply saved my rig. If I wasn't replying, I might have left the room.







PC is running fine now with that connector off the PSU and no DVD player of course. Except for the burnt smell...


----------



## Silent Scone

Supernovas are a great line. Anything under the Leadex OEM is TBH


----------



## Fiercy

What about this new EVGA SuperNOVA 1000PS seems like it is built on other platform and it's with a 30$ rebate until tomorrow on newegg it's smaller and I have only seen one but very positive review. I think it's seasonic platform.


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> What about this new EVGA SuperNOVA 1000PS seems like it is built on other platform and it's with a 30$ rebate until tomorrow on newegg it's smaller and I have only seen one but very positive review. I think it's seasonic platform.


It looks like that PSU just launched and is supposed to be the "silent" version of the SuperNova P2. I don't think I've ever heard my PSU make noise especially over fans and other items in my case, so this screams marketing to me. Looks like it just launched too so that may be the reason for small sample of reviews.

I'd personally go with the 1000 P2 or 1000 G2.


----------



## opt33

I dont like running precision or any other software for 24/7, benching only....there is an easy way to change boost clock with only 1 setting change in bios.

Stock bios is 1000 boosts to 1150, which is clk 55 in my boost table (see first bios pic on left). My bios defaults to clk 55 in boost table speed, presumably via voltage table.

By moving boost slider to right (second bios pic) so clk 55 is now 1354 core, then flashing that bios, my bios is 1000 clock and 1354 boost, no software needed. And if increase voltage only, it will allow up to my max boost of 1392.

And all that matters is boost speed, clock speed doesnt matter with power limits off as it is just another transition state passed through from idle to load. I played far cry 4 for couple hours, and my gpu clock stayed at exactly 1354 the entire time.

When we get better access to volts without having to use software...then I can flash my 24/7 higher, and still have 70+ mhz stability cushion.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> What about this new EVGA SuperNOVA 1000PS seems like it is built on other platform and it's with a 30$ rebate until tomorrow on newegg it's smaller and I have only seen one but very positive review. I think it's seasonic platform.


yes it is the seasonic KM3 platform. it doesn't do quite as well at 12v ripple suppression as the leadex platform but it is nothing to have any concern about.


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> oh - sorry szeged... I didn't see the form. Done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this should boost interest:
> http://hwbot.org/newsflash/2833_enthusiast_jpmboy_%28usa%29_scores_fire_strike_extreme_global_first_place_with_2x_geforce_gtx_titan_x


Well done jpm, well deserved considering the amount of contribution that you've helped peeps out on here. Let's hope you can maintain it once the blocks come.


----------



## Bosstoss

So does anyone know if the solder method that works on the 980 will work on the Titan X for increased voltage?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> Well done jpm, well deserved considering the amount of contribution that you've helped peeps out on here. Let's hope you can maintain it once the blocks come.


lol - no chance that lasts a day.









been tweaking the stock bios w/o voltage increases since it seems changes to the max volts using MBT are not being implemented. It looks as tho some of the bios mods we have are altering power rails that may be unnecessary (?) and not really matching the sum of the available sorces to the (new) TDP... IDK, could be wrong, still testing.


----------



## Silent Scone

You'd be surprised bro







. Till people start e-boarding them for the big scores you may well stay up there









That or till I get mine







(Just kidding)


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> get a 1000w to be safe imo. 860w would be borderlining it.


+1, I'm looking to go to 1000W or 1050W myself before ordering the second T-X card.









Probably going with this:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151141&cm_re=seasonic_1050w-_-17-151-141-_-Product

Dat efficiency...


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> I dont like running precision or any other software for 24/7, benching only....there is an easy way to change boost clock with only 1 setting change in bios.
> 
> Stock bios is 1000 boosts to 1150, which is clk 55 in my boost table (see first bios pic on left). My bios defaults to clk 55 in boost table speed, presumably via voltage table.
> 
> By moving boost slider to right (second bios pic) so clk 55 is now 1354 core, then flashing that bios, my bios is 1000 clock and 1354 boost, no software needed. And if increase voltage only, it will allow up to my max boost of 1392.
> 
> And all that matters is boost speed, clock speed doesnt matter with power limits off as it is just another transition state passed through from idle to load. I played far cry 4 for couple hours, and my gpu clock stayed at exactly 1354 the entire time.
> 
> When we get better access to volts without having to use software...then I can flash my 24/7 higher, and still have 70+ mhz stability cushion.


Good info here... +rep. You gonna post up the BIOS you're using?


----------



## ryanallan

Remember guys, power supplies are most efficient at 50% of their rated load.
So for SLI pepes, figure in 500W for the GPU, maybe 150W for the CPU, and 50W for misc. like the SSD / MB, RAM, ...
Total we're looking at somewhere around the 700W mark.
I'd say a 1200W platinum would make a good fit.
The platinum is also about 90% efficient when not loaded up, and would be a nice to have for just browsing OCN and such.


----------



## Spiriva

Have you guys with Titan X tested the new drivers 347.90 ?

03/19/2015
r346_00-394

r347.88 - [r346_00-386]
r347.90 - [r346_00-394]

http://www.mediafire.com/download/dwic3yw91t2dt2j/347.90-desktop-win8-win7-winvista-64bit-international-whql.exe

Maybe they are better then the 347.88 ones.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> What about this new EVGA SuperNOVA 1000PS seems like it is built on other platform and it's with a 30$ rebate until tomorrow on newegg it's smaller and I have only seen one but very positive review. I think it's seasonic platform.


Just get a big one and be done with it. No more PSU concerns for years to come.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438041

Yeah it's a couple hundred bucks more, but if you hamstring yourself to a 1000w psu, and you decide you want to upgrade to something a little more power intensive down the line or add another GPU or something you will be screwed and have to buy another PSU effectively netting you a monetary loss.

Get a big one and you won't have to care about how much your system requires in the future (unless you are going nuts on overclocking, then it gets pretty crazy).

edit: I'm operating under the assumption that anyone getting new Titan's doesn't have much in the way of budget restrictions.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - no chance that lasts a day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been tweaking the stock bios w/o voltage increases since it seems changes to the max volts using MBT are not being implemented. It looks as tho some of the bios mods we have are altering power rails that may be unnecessary (?) and not really matching the sum of the available sorces to the (new) TDP... IDK, could be wrong, still testing.


yeah, on my most recent flash, I just increased TDP and power target (def/max so no slider necessary) and 2 power rails accordingly, basically the ones you mentioned in earlier post, also internal rail still increased on mine, having tried walking that one down yet. Other increases werent necessary on mine to prevent throttling, but can only test up to 1.224v. Also looks like pcie and 6 and 8 pin rails add to 350w, so maybe just need to adjust total power (and target + def/max if dont like sliders like me), but I adjusted 2 power rails in same proportion regardless.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Good info here... +rep. You gonna post up the BIOS you're using?


Thanks, I think Im going to let those that make the bios tools post mods, since they will know much more about changes







. I dont mind my trial and error bioses on my gpu. But I posted my changes, so anyone can use maxwell 1.36 and make the changes on their bios in less time than it takes to flash it.

Once some of new tools are out that work better without issues, then I wouldnt have a problem posting mine.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> Guys I am getting two Titan X and moving to X99 with 5820k can some one tell me if ax860w is enough power for medium overclock or should go aheand and order a 1000w or 12000w power supply so I don't push 860 to its limits.


860 could do it, but the overclocks might be limited and you might get shut downs. Overclock a little bit and it'll be fine.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> What about this new EVGA SuperNOVA 1000PS seems like it is built on other platform and it's with a 30$ rebate until tomorrow on newegg it's smaller and I have only seen one but very positive review. I think it's seasonic platform.


EVGA 1000w P2 is a SuperFlower Leadex platform.

Awseome psu and would do the job excellent for a couple of Titan X's and a 5820K system. I'd just try your 860 first and see how your system rolls before getting a new one.


----------



## Swolern

What is the max voltage you guys have been able to hit so far? I saw one guy claiming 1.3v a couple pages back.


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> 860 could do it, but the overclocks might be limited and you might get shut downs. Overclock a little bit and it'll be fine.
> EVGA 1000w P2 is a SuperFlower Leadex platform.
> 
> Awseome psu and would do the job excellent for a couple of Titan X's and a 5820K system. I'd just try your 860 first and see how your system rolls before getting a new one.


I've never had any power issues how would i know if something is wrong? System shutting down for no reason? I have seen tests where both titans and 5960x used just 657 watts so maybe I am over reacting.
I won't ever use more then 2 cards so 1600 watts is total over kill for me I am building inside air 240 so space is kinda tight and I don't want PSU heavier then it could be. The P2 looks good I might pick it up I looked at PS only because it smaller.

Looking forward to get my Titans this week

http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page362.htm say the requirement is 850w so I guess I am ok. Besides I don't know why Guru3D says you need 900w at minimum... I have two 780GTX and they have the same TDP as Titan X.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> I've never had any power issues how would i know if something is wrong? System shutting down for no reason? I have seen tests where both titans and 5960x used just 657 watts so maybe I am over reacting.
> I won't ever use more then 2 cards so 1600 watts is total over kill for me I am building inside air 240 so space is kinda tight and I don't want PSU heavier then it could be. The P2 looks good I might pick it up I looked at PS only because it smaller.
> 
> Looking forward to get my Titans this week
> 
> http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page362.htm say the requirement is 850w so I guess I am ok. Besides I don't know why Guru3D says you need 900w at minimum... I have two 780GTX and they have the same TDP as Titan X.


if you don't plan on going crazy with OCing both the titans and the CPU then your psu should be ok.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> oh - sorry szeged... I didn't see the form. Done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this should boost interest:
> http://hwbot.org/newsflash/2833_enthusiast_jpmboy_%28usa%29_scores_fire_strike_extreme_global_first_place_with_2x_geforce_gtx_titan_x


that is 88.7% higher that my score on the graphics with good old titan 2x sli at 1175 mhz. titan x it is a worth upgrade after 2 years.


----------



## Jpmboy

THe 4 vrms in the red box below heat up fast and the highest of anything on the MB. 60C fast! Gonna need some Fuji for these guys. Uniblock - max core temp is 34C with 18C water (so far). Uncovering those - whatever they are - and shooting them with an IR gun was probably stupid... now I know they are freakin HOT! Can't imagine those sponge pads ion the stock cooler have any reasonable heat flux... c'mon EK where's my plexi-blocks!



also - just an FYI, the EK TX block instructions don't mention the 2 screws on the IO plate that you gotta remove to get the cooler off.


----------



## romanlegion13th

hey guys im looking to buy the Titan X this week going to pre order tomorrow im in the UK says 26.3.15 release date
im going for EVGA upgrading my 780ti classy, as i play in 1440p IPS 60ghz looking to get a Acer 34inch 1440p 144ghz g-sync when its out
should i go for the overclocked one or not? i no i am going to overclock it anyway but would the superclocked be a better stable overclock to start from?

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/12gb-evga-geforce-gtx-titan-x-pcie-30-7010mhz-gddr5-gpu-1000mhz-boost-1075mhz-cores-3072-3x-dp-12-hd
or
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/12gb-evga-geforce-gtx-titan-x-sc-pcie-30-7010mhz-gddr5-gpu-1127mhz-boost-1216mhz-cores-3072-3x-dp-12

not read the 150 pages but what stable overclock can i expect?
is this card a very hot card?
i have a corsair 350d case and maximus VI so cards would be very close thinking about running SLI when i get a new 144ghz monitor


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> THe 4 vrms in the red box below heat up fast and the highest of anything on the MB. 60C fast! Gonna need some Fuji for these guys. Uniblock - max core temp is 34C with 18C water (so far). Uncovering those - whatever they are - and shooting them with an IR gun was probably stupid... now I know they are freakin HOT! Can't imagine those sponge pads ion the stock cooler have any reasonable heat flux... c'mon EK where's my plexi-blocks!
> 
> 
> 
> also - just an FYI, the EK TX block instructions don't mention the 2 screws on the IO plate that you gotta remove to get the cooler off.


What was the recorded temp of the vrm?


----------



## bfedorov11

I think I will pull the trigger on two when the Asus ones come in stock. Did any of the old titans have a vmod for going over 1.3? I normally stick to the dcii and hotwire.. I want to run some juice through these babies.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> THe 4 vrms in the red box below heat up fast and the highest of anything on the MB. 60C fast! Gonna need some Fuji for these guys. Uniblock - max core temp is 34C with 18C water (so far). Uncovering those - whatever they are - and shooting them with an IR gun was probably stupid... now I know they are freakin HOT! Can't imagine those sponge pads ion the stock cooler have any reasonable heat flux... c'mon EK where's my plexi-blocks!
> 
> also - just an FYI, the EK TX block instructions don't mention the 2 screws on the IO plate that you gotta remove to get the cooler off.


What was max temps of the VRAM & VRMs under load that you saw? I read in the reviews the VRAM get blazing hot also.

BTW congrats on the global top spot! That's freaking awesome!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> hey guys im looking to buy the Titan X this week going to pre order tomorrow im in the UK says 26.3.15 release date
> im going for EVGA upgrading my 780ti classy, as i play in 1440p IPS 60ghz looking to get a Acer 34inch 1440p 144ghz g-sync when its out
> should i go for the overclocked one or not? i no i am going to overclock it anyway but would the superclocked be a better stable overclock to start from?
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/12gb-evga-geforce-gtx-titan-x-pcie-30-7010mhz-gddr5-gpu-1000mhz-boost-1075mhz-cores-3072-3x-dp-12-hd
> or
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/12gb-evga-geforce-gtx-titan-x-sc-pcie-30-7010mhz-gddr5-gpu-1127mhz-boost-1216mhz-cores-3072-3x-dp-12
> 
> not read the 150 pages but what stable overclock can i expect?
> is this card a very hot card?
> i have a corsair 350d case and maximus VI so cards would be very close thinking about running SLI when i get a new 144ghz monitor


We have been seeing 1400-1500mhz OC. Just get the vanilla. The SC is just a bios flash away.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> I think I will pull the trigger on two when the Asus ones come in stock. Did any of the old titans have a vmod for going over 1.3? I normally stick to the dcii and hotwire.. I want to run some juice through these babies.


OG Titan went up to 1.6v with unlocks.


----------



## RushiMP

Any specifics on the modded BIOS listed on the first page? What is changed in each?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> OG Titan went up to 1.6v with unlocks.


I doubt these will sadly


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I doubt these will sadly


Ya me too. But if I can hit 1600mhz on H2O I will be happy.


----------



## Baasha

This thread needs more pics of the Titan X and the systems they are in!









LOL..


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I doubt these will sadly


Whats your guess? As long as its around 1.4 I would be happy. I would assume ~1.5 is going to need more than water anyway.


----------



## Silent Scone

I'll be sure to honour that when mine finally get here


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> *What was the recorded temp of the vrm?*


>>60C and climbing....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> *What was max temps of the VRAM & VRMs under load that you saw? I read in the reviews the VRAM get blazing hot also.
> *
> BTW congrats on the global top spot! That's freaking awesome!!!
> We have been seeing 1400-1500mhz OC. Just get the vanilla. The SC is just a bios flash away.


the vrm will go >>60C, and fast. I switched on a 1A delta at that point... loud!







but held it in check <70C.
The Vram was in the low 50s. at that time. IDK, straight air is either insufficient or the stock cooler actually works (







)

{thanks... surely short lived\}


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> that is 88.7% higher that my score on the graphics with good old titan 2x sli at 1175 mhz. titan x it is a worth upgrade after 2 years.


Resisting. lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> This thread needs more pics of the Titan X and the systems they are in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL..


I very much agree with this. Those of us without the cards need something to look at


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> >>60C and climbing....
> the vrm will go >>60C, and fast. I switched on a 1A delta at that point... loud!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but held it in check <70C.
> The Vram was in the low 50s. at that time. IDK, straight air is either insufficient or the stock cooler actually works (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> {thanks... surely short lived\}


by chance did you get a temp on the VRAM modules too?


----------



## Swolern

^It's there bro. 50s

Thx JPM. Can't wait to block these up!!

Edit:
Although Guru3d were getting up to 93c on their vram.
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/nvidia_geforce_gtx_titan_x_review,10.html


----------



## Dayaks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I doubt these will sadly


I think he's right about voltage without some major mods. I set mine to 1.3V and it's at 1.274V in Precision X. It could be a reading error but that's exactly what my 980 said IIRC. These might be locked on the voltage regulators themselves which then you have to hard mod it. If I get time later I'll mess around and set the BIOs to 1.35V, if nothing moves then that's likely the max.

On another note I figured out you need to increase the nominal power limits in the BIOs. I only increased maximums and for whatever reason it wouldn't go past 125% (even though I had it set to 160%). I was maxing out at 125% TDP at 1300 Mhz with 1.274V with the "power limit" triggering in Precision X. I changed the nominal to 350W and I max out at 111% at 1525 Mhz (388 Watts!) without hitting the power limit.

I'll have to wait for my waterblocks to actually see what kind of gains there are. My temp spikes pretty quick on the reference cooler and I don't want to do irreversible damage.


----------



## Joa3d43

...some early-days testing w/ single Titan-X ...CPU nor GPU quite fully cranked yet, but playing mostly with PT...

...TitanX is in a way frustrating; it's clear that there is so much more speed bottled up in there if it would have a more muscular VRM section and Bios to match...Still, what a beast; gonna play w/ a 2nd one next weekend







...hope JPM and Munney got Bios all figured out by then









...you can never have enough fans


----------



## Stateless

Well after doing a lot of testing on one of my two Titan X's, here is where this card comes in at:

For 3dmark testing, I can get away with +250 to the core and +400 to memory, which gives me a boost clock of 1452, which then drops a little depending on what is going on. I ran these using Precision X with a +31mv, so not maxing out what Precision allows. Setting a +300 causes immediate crash, though I did not try it with maxing the voltage that Precision allows.

For Valley and Heaven, the +250 does not hold and will crash earthier mid or late into the first run with the same settings. So for these I settled in at +200 to the core with the same voltage. On average getting 1402 boost with occasional dips.

Score wise for 3dmark, single card with a 3930k OC to 4.8, here is where this card ranked:

Firestrike
Score: 17944, Ranked #41

Firestrike Extreme
Score: 9222, Ranked #38

Firestrike Ultra
Score: 4896, Ranked #16

For Valley, 1080p, I came in at:
FPS: 104.2, Score: 4361

For Heaven, 1080p, I came in at:
FPS: 101.4, Score: 2555

Overall, pretty good on Air. I am getting beat by many with 5960k, but also beating a bit as well. Overall, pretty happy with the 1st card and going to now test the second card to see how it compares.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dayaks*
> 
> I think he's right about voltage without some major mods. I set mine to 1.3V and it's at 1.274V in Precision X. It could be a reading error but that's exactly what my 980 said IIRC. These might be locked on the voltage regulators themselves which then you have to hard mod it. If I get time later I'll mess around and set the BIOs to 1.35V, if nothing moves then that's likely the max.
> 
> On another note I figured out you need to increase the nominal power limits in the BIOs. I only increased maximums and for whatever reason it wouldn't go past 125% (even though I had it set to 160%). I was maxing out at 125% TDP at 1300 Mhz with 1.274V with the "power limit" triggering in Precision X. I changed the nominal to 350W and I max out at 111% at 1525 Mhz (388 Watts!) without hitting the power limit.
> 
> I'll have to wait for my waterblocks to actually see what kind of gains there are. My temp spikes pretty quick on the reference cooler and I don't want to do irreversible damage.


How were you able set it to 1.3v? Did you mod your own bios? Is 1.274v at load showing vDroop or is it at idle?

Any screen shots would be helpful.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> ^It's there bro. 50s
> 
> Thx JPM. Can't wait to block these up!!
> 
> Edit:
> Although Guru3d were getting up to 93c on their vram.
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/nvidia_geforce_gtx_titan_x_review,10.html


Oh dang, my bad I didn't see that bottom part. Much appreciated.


----------



## Dayaks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> How were you able set it to 1.3v? Did you mod your own bios? Is 1.274v at load showing vDroop or is it at idle?
> 
> Any screen shots would be helpful.


Yeah my own BIOs (it's really not that hard and overclock.net has a ton of guides). It's 1.274 constant. It's possible it's an accuracy error. It'll be a few hours until I can get on the computer, I'll try 1.35V. If it stays at 1.274V it's likely it's maxed there by the voltage regulator.


----------



## traxtech

Im addicted to this thread, can't stop readdddinggg


----------



## RushiMP

Just finished up modding the case for laminar front to back airflow with top and rear exhaust.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dayaks*
> 
> Yeah my own BIOs (it's really not that hard and overclock.net has a ton of guides). It's 1.274 constant. It's possible it's an accuracy error. It'll be a few hours until I can get on the computer, I'll try 1.35V. If it stays at 1.274V it's likely it's maxed there by the voltage regulator.


Can you post a screenshot or describe what setting change in your bios allows going to 1.274v. Ive tried the top and bottom voltage sliders on voltage table, that did nothing on mine, still maxes at 1.224v in precisonX, even if I change either or both to 1.3v. By shifting max table clock in boost table to the right (to increase my stock boost clock), I can lower max volts to 1.205 (lol). Then I figured out by raising boost limit, it allows higher clk settings, which raised my v back to 1.224. Tried sliding boost states to left and giving a wider spread between boost limit and boost table (since narrowing decreased max volts)....but still seems maxes at 1.224. So something Im missing. havent messed with the 74 clk sliders.

If I didnt have to flash for each test, would be easy to trouble shoot, but if can show how you changed voltage, that would cut out a lot of trial and error...thanks


----------



## Dayaks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Can you post a screenshot or describe what setting change in your bios allows going to 1.274v. Ive tried the top and bottom voltage sliders on voltage table, that did nothing on mine, still maxes at 1.224v in precisonX, even if I change either or both to 1.3v. By shifting max table clock in boost table to the right (to increase my stock boost clock), I can lower max volts to 1.205 (lol). Then I figured out by raising boost limit, it allows higher clk settings, which raised my v back to 1.224. Tried sliding boost states to left and giving a wider spread between boost limit and boost table (since narrowing decreased max volts)....but still seems maxes at 1.224. So something Im missing. havent messed with the 74 clk sliders.
> 
> If I didnt have to flash for each test, would be easy to trouble shoot, but if can show how you changed voltage, that would cut out a lot of trial and error...thanks


It may have been overkill but I changed all the sliders except for CLK 0-25 on the voltage page to 1.3V for min and max. It was a PIA.

If I had time to test my BIOs I would give it out. I noticed when I try to go over 1600 Mhz it drops to 594....

Here's a fluidmark run, I upped the voltage to 1.35V and it still stayed at 1.274V in PX









I have mixed feelings. Underwater you could probably break 1600Mhz which is great. Many were contemplating the Titan X would clock much worse since the die was 50% larger than the 980s. It's probably for my own good I can't push voltage higher.


----------



## Shogon

Even if you can't add more volts and have to hard mod it to get more, so long as that ~1.27v *is real* and not just a software reading mishap, that is impressive for a Titan like this.

Sure it isn't as high as the original in terms of voltage but I think that is plenty especially when you figure some users are hitting 1.4 GHz on stock voltage without increases.


----------



## traxtech

So, the mem chips on the back run pretty darn hot right? Would adding little heatsinks to each individual section benefit it enough to not worry about it all the time when overclocked? ON air that is


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dayaks*
> 
> It may have been overkill but I changed all the sliders except for CLK 0-25 on the voltage page to 1.3V for min and max. It was a PIA.
> 
> If I had time to test my BIOs I would give it out. I noticed when I try to go over 1600 Mhz it drops to 594....
> 
> Here's a fluidmark run, I upped the voltage to 1.35V and it still stayed at 1.274V in PX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have mixed feelings. Underwater you could probably break 1600Mhz which is great. Many were contemplating the Titan X would clock much worse since the die was 50% larger than the 980s. It's probably for my own good I can't push voltage higher.


Thanks, +rep.....I was hoping you werent going to say that, anything but those 74 sliders...lol..







. And yeah, no problem with not handing out bios, until I know more of what I am doing, I wouldnt give any of my changes either....the "internal rail" I had back down to normal power with others raises and that was giving me bsods every time I touched the voltage in precX...things like that keep me from sharing mine, till we get some better tools, and know a little more.

When I have some time and my OCD kicks in, I will try to narrow down how many to change. Then have to see how they affect my boost increase and the auto increase to it with voltage changes....im thinking I can fix all that with those 74 sliders...was just hoping for an easier solution that didnt involve messing with those.

but thanks again, that was very helpful. I like my current modded bios for 24/7 with 1350 boost, but I need a benching bios...if could make them the same even better.

EDIT: I moved all sliders to from 25 CLK to 74 clk to 1.3 min/max, and have all power targets way higher....but that just decreased my core down to 749 and locked my voltage at 1.05 (it isnt throttling). It is the same behavoir I saw when I had increased the sliders around clk 55 (my boost clock coincides with 55 clk). When I had increased the voltage on sliders 45 to 55, then my core clock and volts dont go past 44 clk, ie reduces both max volts and core. Now that I increased all sliders from 25clk to 74 clk, my gpu is locked at clk 24 with coincides with 749 core, ie same core I am seeing, and locked at low volts. That one didnt work on mine.

But bios does go to 1.281 volts on many of clk sliders, so that v. should be achievable. I was thinking of moving all sliders to opposite, ie lower voltage, I had tried before with just a few, but still maxed at 1.224. Cant seem to shift my clk value upwards past 55 to where higher volt clks are.


----------



## Joa3d43

^^ TitanX is indeed a really impressive card...depending on benchie, have been running between 1537 and 1550 w/ an indicated 1.237v...voltage slider in PrecX 16 goes higher but after about +80mv, neither (software) indicated voltage rises, nor do max clocks / scores...perhaps once modded Bios' are available, a 'true' , verified 1.3v will be available for this kind of ref VRM setup.

...w/ 'normal' water cooling (rather than using my chilled setup), card is basically 1c or 2c above ambient @ idle, and even peak bench temps stay in the mid 30s at 1.237v > a testament to the power efficiency of this architecture w/ 3072 cuda cores etc


----------



## sgs2008

Anybody's amazon order shipped yet ?


----------



## 5150 Joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgs2008*
> 
> Anybody's amazon order shipped yet ?


Unfortunately not, this is pretty irritating but I'll give them until this next week to ship it. Fortunately I have a final exam keeping me busy till then so I can wait.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

@szeged You might wanna add this review to the front page, its the full Digital Foundry/Eurogamer review:-

http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-2015-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-review


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> @szeged You might wanna add this review to the front page, its the full Digital Foundry/Eurogamer review:-
> 
> http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-2015-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-review


adding it now


----------



## Dayaks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Thanks, +rep.....I was hoping you werent going to say that, anything but those 74 sliders...lol..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And yeah, no problem with not handing out bios, until I know more of what I am doing, I wouldnt give any of my changes either....the "internal rail" I had back down to normal power with others raises and that was giving me bsods every time I touched the voltage in precX...things like that keep me from sharing mine, till we get some better tools, and know a little more.
> 
> When I have some time and my OCD kicks in, I will try to narrow down how many to change. Then have to see how they affect my boost increase and the auto increase to it with voltage changes....im thinking I can fix all that with those 74 sliders...was just hoping for an easier solution that didnt involve messing with those.
> 
> but thanks again, that was very helpful. I like my current modded bios for 24/7 with 1350 boost, but I need a benching bios...if could make them the same even better.
> 
> EDIT: I moved all sliders to from 25 CLK to 74 clk to 1.3 min/max, and have all power targets way higher....but that just decreased my core down to 749 and locked my voltage at 1.05 (it isnt throttling). It is the same behavoir I saw when I had increased the sliders around clk 55 (my boost clock coincides with 55 clk). When I had increased the voltage on sliders 45 to 55, then my core clock and volts dont go past 44 clk, ie reduces both max volts and core. Now that I increased all sliders from 25clk to 74 clk, my gpu is locked at clk 24 with coincides with 749 core, ie same core I am seeing, and locked at low volts. That one didnt work on mine.
> 
> But bios does go to 1.281 volts on many of clk sliders, so that v. should be achievable. I was thinking of moving all sliders to opposite, ie lower voltage, I had tried before with just a few, but still maxed at 1.224. Cant seem to shift my clk value upwards past 55 to where higher volt clks are.


Are you hitting the power limit? I am not even sure that makes sense. PM me your email and I'll send you my rom. Maybe it'll help. I changed a fair bit of other items besides voltage.


----------



## curly haired boy

hey guys, now that there's an owner's club i figured i'd ask those who know:

i have a 660. I game at 1080p. I'm considering a Titan X for Witcher 3, but there was an article a while back that said that witcher 3 ran on ultra with 60 FPS using only a 980.

considering the 980 is roughly half the price, and the titan x doesn't really match twice the performance.... what should i buy?

arguments for and against?

i was thinking of future-proofing with the titan x given how great the last titan was, but i've heard pascal's coming in less than a year, and is supposed to be amaaaaaaaaaaazing.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dayaks*
> 
> Are you hitting the power limit? I am not even sure that makes sense. PM me your email and I'll send you my rom. Maybe it'll help. I changed a fair bit of other items besides voltage.


Thanks, I sent you pm...yeah, must be some other change....there is a weird relationship between boost and voltage table..


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curly haired boy*
> 
> hey guys, now that there's an owner's club i figured i'd ask those who know:
> 
> i have a 660. I game at 1080p. I'm considering a Titan X for Witcher 3, but there was an article a while back that said that witcher 3 ran on ultra with 60 FPS using only a 980.
> 
> considering the 980 is roughly half the price, and the titan x doesn't really match twice the performance.... what should i buy?
> 
> arguments for and against?
> 
> i was thinking of future-proofing with the titan x given how great the last titan was, but i've heard pascal's coming in less than a year, and is supposed to be amaaaaaaaaaaazing.


Personally, I don't think a card like the Titan X makes any sense at all for 1080p. I'd go with the 980 and use it until there's some game you are playing in which a 980 is unable to give you your desired performance.


----------



## Stateless

I am now testing my second card and getting weird results. With Valley and Heaven it hits +225 to the core with no issues versus my 1st Titan X which crashes at 213, but is 100% stable at 200. In 3dmark however, the second card crashes at +250 to the core with the 1st Titan being rock solid with 3dmark at +250.

So far, Titan X 1 does better at 3dmark, but not as good with Heaven & Valley
So far, Titan X 2 does better at Heaven & Valley, but not as good with 3dmark.

Both however, are perfectly happy at +200 to the core with no issues with benchmarks and gaming.

Titan X1 has an ASIC rating of 73.7%
Titan X2 has an ASIC rating of 69.3%

Not sure how that plays into what I am experiencing. I just need to decide when I put them together after the waterblocks arrive which one is going to be the primary. What do you guys think?


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Personally, I don't think a card like the Titan X makes any sense at all for 1080p. I'd go with the 980 and use it until there's some game you are playing in which a 980 is unable to give you your desired performance.


^ this, unless you intend to upgrade your monitor beyond 1080p 60hz there really isn't much reason to go beyond 980. Even a 970 or 290X would be sufficient.

Ofcourse with that said, You won't regret going to 1440 or 4k, it's pretty fantastic tbh.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> I am now testing my second card and getting weird results. With Valley and Heaven it hits +225 to the core with no issues versus my 1st Titan X which crashes at 213, but is 100% stable at 200. In 3dmark however, the second card crashes at +250 to the core with the 1st Titan being rock solid with 3dmark at +250.
> 
> So far, Titan X 1 does better at 3dmark, but not as good with Heaven & Valley
> So far, Titan X 2 does better at Heaven & Valley, but not as good with 3dmark.
> 
> Both however, are perfectly happy at +200 to the core with no issues with benchmarks and gaming.
> 
> Titan X1 has an ASIC rating of 73.7%
> Titan X2 has an ASIC rating of 69.3%
> 
> Not sure how that plays into what I am experiencing. I just need to decide when I put them together after the waterblocks arrive which one is going to be the primary. What do you guys think?


are the temps good on both? could be one has better temps by a bit than the other.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

When are the EK blocks gonna be available? Anybody interested in OG Titans???


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> I am now testing my second card and getting weird results. With Valley and Heaven it hits +225 to the core with no issues versus my 1st Titan X which crashes at 213, but is 100% stable at 200. In 3dmark however, the second card crashes at +250 to the core with the 1st Titan being rock solid with 3dmark at +250.
> 
> So far, Titan X 1 does better at 3dmark, but not as good with Heaven & Valley
> So far, Titan X 2 does better at Heaven & Valley, but not as good with 3dmark.
> 
> Both however, are perfectly happy at +200 to the core with no issues with benchmarks and gaming.
> 
> Titan X1 has an ASIC rating of 73.7%
> Titan X2 has an ASIC rating of 69.3%
> 
> Not sure how that plays into what I am experiencing. I just need to decide when I put them together after the waterblocks arrive which one is going to be the primary. What do you guys think?


...could either be differences in max VRAM, or even in the VRM power section...do you crash when you reach 3dm11 'combined test' (the last one), or at another spot in 3d11 ?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> When are the EK blocks gonna be available? Anybody interested in OG Titans???


theyre available now from EKWB.com and performance-pcs.com will have them in stock tomorrow.


----------



## Joa3d43

...well, that didn't take long


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> When are the EK blocks gonna be available? Anybody interested in OG Titans???


Whats up Eric. About time you stopped by.









Just in case.
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=titan+x+ek
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dayaks*
> 
> It may have been overkill but I changed all the sliders except for CLK 0-25 on the voltage page to 1.3V for min and max. It was a PIA.
> 
> If I had time to test my BIOs I would give it out. I noticed when I try to go over 1600 Mhz it drops to 594....
> 
> Here's a fluidmark run, I upped the voltage to 1.35V and it still stayed at 1.274V in PX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have mixed feelings. Underwater you could probably break 1600Mhz which is great. Many were contemplating the Titan X would clock much worse since the die was 50% larger than the 980s. It's probably for my own good I can't push voltage higher.


Nice OC.


----------



## szeged

just gonna go ahead and leave this here

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4382621


----------



## Fiercy

Count me in finally got conformation from NVIDIA!! Looking forward to second one as soon as I sell all the parts from my last build.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> just gonna go ahead and leave this here
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4382621


OH MY GOODNESS!!!


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> just gonna go ahead and leave this here
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4382621


Quote:


> Core clock 1,861 MHz










Was it higher than that? I know 3dmark never had my 780ti's frequencies correct they were 100 MHz lower or whatever.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dayaks*
> 
> Are you hitting the power limit? I am not even sure that makes sense. PM me your email and I'll send you my rom. Maybe it'll help. I changed a fair bit of other items besides voltage.


Got your bios...loaded it, and yep volts goes to 1.27v now. couldnt check if it was real v or not, my gpu didnt like some of your settings on load....lol

But thanks +rep, now I can work backwards. The 2 differences...you increased the 3 volt sliders from P00 to P05, and you created large spread between max table clock (1810) and Boost limit 2164, much higher than I tried, it is one or both of those changes. I will make those change one at time on my bios, then I can check for power increases as volts increase to see if increase in volts is real, probably is real judging by your OC. going to have to do that tomorrow though, already going to be tired at work in am...past my bedtime.

Thanks again!


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> just gonna go ahead and leave this here
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4382621


Don't be a wuss, you can totally beat that. I have faith in you!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was it higher than that? I know 3dmark never had my 780ti's frequencies correct they were 100 MHz lower or whatever.


2075 Mhz


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was it higher than that? I know 3dmark never had my 780ti's frequencies correct they were 100 MHz lower or whatever.


...likely higher...FSU (above pic) was over 1900 -- and in other links I have seen, it shows over 2 GHz > in the first week of release







...likely that TIN (KP engineer) had a few epower boards ready to go ...what I find real interesting is that the TitanX seems to clock just as well as the smaller 980...


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> just gonna go ahead and leave this here
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4382621


Andddd...

The party is on....









Can't wait for the Zombie guide, gonna be an interesting read..


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> ^ this, unless you intend to upgrade your monitor beyond 1080p 60hz there really isn't much reason to go beyond 980. Even a 970 or 290X would be sufficient.
> 
> Ofcourse with that said, You won't regret going to 1440 or 4k, it's pretty fantastic tbh.
> are the temps good on both? could be one has better temps by a bit than the other.


Temps are close. I did hit 82c on Titan 2 using the same clock/memory/voltage were Titan 1 hit a max of 78 or so.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> just gonna go ahead and leave this here
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4382621


So I'm thinking this was definitely an LN2 pass since it's Vince? Any idea what vcore this was at?


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> just gonna go ahead and leave this here
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4382621


Nice!!....After seeing ln 2075, Im feeling better about not buying an 8 core cpu to bench with my titan..since just wouldnt matter..lol


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...likely higher...FSU (above pic) was over 1900 -- and in other links I have seen, it shows over 2 GHz > in the first week of release
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...likely that TIN (KP engineer) had a few epower boards ready to go ...*what I find real interesting is that the TitanX seems to clock just as well as the smaller 980.*..


All that does is make me want to wait and see what the cut down big maxwell cards will do....

If reference Titan's can do this, think of the custom cards?


----------



## traxtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> just gonna go ahead and leave this here
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4382621


----------



## DNMock

Attention DFW watercoolers waiting on Titan X Backplates.

I have 2 showing up tuesday and 2 more showing up wednesday.

Problem is, I only got 2 blocks, and cards.

Is this providence? Is God telling me to go 4-way sli?

Or should I just sell the backplates and put that money on the Acer 3440 x 1400 144 hz curved 21:9 g-synch fund?


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Attention DFW watercoolers waiting on Titan X Backplates.
> 
> I have 2 showing up tuesday and 2 more showing up wednesday.
> 
> Problem is, I only got 2 blocks, and cards.
> 
> Is this providence? Is God telling me to go 4-way sli?
> 
> Or should I just sell the backplates and put that money on the Acer 3440 x 1400 144 hz curved 21:9 g-synch fund?


I vote for the latter.


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> just gonna go ahead and leave this here
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4382621


just wow..

Now I am really thinking a single OC'd X underwater could support 4k. Two of them is overkill for 60hz 4k. Bout to start ripping my 780tis out. Hurry up and go in stock!!!


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> just wow..
> 
> Now I am really thinking a single OC'd X underwater could support 4k. Two of them is overkill for 60hz 4k. Bout to start ripping my 780tis out. Hurry up and go in stock!!!


Nah i doubt its overkill at all , infact i'd argue overclocked or not a single titan in 4k you will make tradeoffs in most newer games. I have 3 980s here and i hit ~ 75 % usage in 4k in some games, and they were all overclocked 1550 + and 3 980s are on par with 2 titans in 4k from what i see.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> All that does is make me want to wait and see what the cut down big maxwell cards will do....
> 
> If reference Titan's can do this, think of the custom cards?


Not much of a reference PCB left on that card since it probably looks like this


----------



## intrigger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> Unfortunately not, this is pretty irritating but I'll give them until this next week to ship it. Fortunately I have a final exam keeping me busy till then so I can wait.


Same here. No ship date yet :-( But not cancelling my order as Amazon in the past have been reliable in my experience. Wouldn't be surprised if they are shipped early this week....


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> just wow..
> 
> Now I am really thinking a single OC'd X underwater could support 4k. Two of them is overkill for 60hz 4k. Bout to start ripping my 780tis out. Hurry up and go in stock!!!


2 of them easily get me over 60fps w/ max settings in every game i've tried except for Assassin's Creed Unity. Feels good to finally have a smooth experience at that res


----------



## shadow85

Does nvidia website deliver to Australia? If so, how is the tax & duty handled?


----------



## shadow85

And why does this Titan X cost $400 more than the others?
http://www.ncixus.com/products/?sku=107186&vpn=GTXTITANX-12GD5&manufacture=ASUS&ir_clickid=z3a191TJFTrJxoVQ5S1kuxpKUkVRn4z4ZTFy2U0&ir_cid=3092&ir_affid=62662


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> And why does this Titan X cost $400 more than the others?
> http://www.ncixus.com/products/?sku=107186&vpn=GTXTITANX-12GD5&manufacture=ASUS&ir_clickid=z3a191TJFTrJxoVQ5S1kuxpKUkVRn4z4ZTFy2U0&ir_cid=3092&ir_affid=62662


...likely just a 'placeholder' price for new SKU addition in their db, with price being adjusted once actual wholesale shipments arrive


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> 2 of them easily get me over 60fps w/ max settings in every game i've tried except for Assassin's Creed Unity. Feels good to finally have a smooth experience at that res


Does Far Cry 4 actually run smooth @ 4k for you? That game has been a thorn in my side for a while with its micro-stutter.


----------



## sgs2008

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> Does nvidia website deliver to Australia? If so, how is the tax & duty handled?


Unfortunately it does not im stuck waiting for amazon


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Does Far Cry 4 actually run smooth @ 4k for you? That game has been a thorn in my side for a while with its micro-stutter.


I've had the game since release...and haven't played it. Usually wait for the inevitable game fixing patches. 2014 is the reason I have vowed not to buy games day 1 2015...

Anyway went on a rant but I'll try and load it up today and see lol


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> I've had the game since release...and haven't played it. Usually wait for the inevitable game fixing patches. 2014 is the reason I have vowed not to buy games day 1 2015...
> 
> Anyway went on a rant but I'll try and load it up today and see lol


I don't think theres a PC out there that runs Far Cry 4 smooth unfortunately .. seems to be a deep baked in feature of this engine that it hitches every few seconds .

I think it would be *best* on a titan at 4k for sure but as for smooth i wouldn't hold my breath .


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4382621


Meh, that's all because of you suck ups...

So nobody still under water here?


----------



## Silent Scone

Impressive!


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> I don't think theres a PC out there that runs Far Cry 4 smooth unfortunately .. seems to be a deep baked in feature of this engine that it hitches every few seconds .
> 
> I think it would be *best* on a titan at 4k for sure but as for smooth i wouldn't hold my breath .


FC4 actually ran extremely smooth for me @ 1440p with an OG Titan shortly after its release. Vram use was around 4.8gb at that time. The game went though a couple update patches & the memory allocation changed, and vram decreased down to 2.8gb use(same settings). The game was never 100% smooth for me after that, at least on Ultra. So I have a feeling not even the Titan X will fix this one.


----------



## Rei86

Subbing.

My wallet was ready, however my mind told me to F off.

After what nVidia did with the original Titan and the 780 deal I'm gonna wait it out. Not only that the AMD R9-300 series has me interested in switching sides for a bit, even tho driver updates seems to be stupid slow ATM with the red team.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Dear customer
> 
> Thank you for your order.
> Sadly I must inform you that a product you ordered is out of stock:
> 
> - EK-FC Titan X - Acetal
> 
> Product will be available approximately on March 26th 2015 .
> I sincerely apologize for the inconvenience and thank you for understanding.
> 
> Best regards,
> Miha


Shocker







.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Not much of a reference PCB left on that card since it probably looks like this


Sacrilege!

I'd expect that though given the limitations on the Titan lineup. Looking forward to cards that have that power board built into them though. Whenever that is







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Subbing.
> 
> My wallet was ready, however my mind told me to F off.
> 
> After what nVidia did with the original Titan and the 780 deal I'm gonna wait it out. Not only that the AMD R9-300 series has me interested in switching sides for a bit, even tho driver updates seems to be stupid slow ATM with the red team.


Difference is, this Titan X is the full blown deal when it comes to Maxwell in core count and such. There won't be any cards like the Titan Black compared to the original Titan with all the cores for use. Were most likely going to see "780" like cards with 1/2 the vram and such. I just wonder what they will be like and how disabled in terms of cores and other tidbits that need to be taken off to make the Titan X a league of it's own. Also entirely depends on what AMD releases.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Cyclops bios:
> 
> he has core set to 1200 base, and 1300 boost. That didnt take. Even though gpuz states 1200 boost on main screen. On sensor, and on precision tune at load (no throttling) core clock was 1063 max under load and did not change. See pic:
> 
> 
> Power limit increases worked great! No more throttling, ran at highest software volts 1.224 and 1488 gpu core (1500 isnt stable even without throttling, but did make it halfway through with throttling stopped). And you can see from pic, no throttling.
> 
> 
> What is screwy, I can run 1440 gpu core at stock volts 1.168v...though that was cold first run. Any higher crashed. And increasing volts to 1.224, I will probably max at 1500 (cold run) or just under 1500, not much increase with that voltage change. I need to rerun a few to really pin that down though.
> 
> He had set the volt limits higher to 1.281 (which I wanted to try as well), that didnt take either, still maxed at 1.224. Though ? need to change volts in other places, idk.
> 
> The volts dont matter, but may wish to have him do something with gpu base/boost speed before using it.
> 
> Im going to see what happens if I try to change the gpu values on my orig bios, im guessing I will have the same issue. But going to use his power settings.


Hey @opt33, can you post your version of Cyclops' bios with only the power limit changes applied, leaving the clocks at stock? I'll have to double check my cards tomorrow to see if the sensors are actually reporting 1200mhz core clock as stock. I know Cyclops' bios allowed me to reach 1561mhz core + 8212mhz mem. with no issues on both of my cards so far, using +133% power target and +112mv voltage in Precision. Will try to reach the same clocks on my 3rd card when it arrives later today. Thanks!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Shocker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


They sent the same message when I first ordered my blocks and backplates the first day they were on sale last week (3/18); they backordered all of the items and said they wouldn't get them in until Monday, 3/23. And then the very next day, 3/19? They all shipped out, and tomorrow (Monday), they're scheduled to be delivered...lol. Don't put too much stock in those messages/dates.


----------



## Yianni89

should have been available in stock today in the uk... all the sites seem to be delayed by 2 days at least, up to a week on the evga cards. either that or all the UK was up earlier than me and everything from all the sites was bought and we are back to pre-ordering lol


----------



## Pj811

Nvidia is lagging it as well, i ordered mine friday, and have yet to get my confirmation email. I just talked to a representative and they "espedited" my case. So fingers crossed it gets here in 2 days.


----------



## Silent Scone

OCUK have put the date back to April 2nd for a lot of units.


----------



## shadow85

I wonder if DMX has got one of these cards and is rapping his 'X gonna give it to ya' before he benchmarks it.


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Shocker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


About the same e mail i got from EK. Looking at their webshop tho it says "Limited quantity!" on the blocks, and last week when I placed the order it said "In Stock".
Why the lies EK ?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> About the same e mail i got from EK. Looking at their webshop tho it says "Limited quantity!" on the blocks, and last week when I placed the order it said "In Stock".
> Why the lies EK ?


They are probably putting quantities on ahead of themselves as to what is due off production. They can put what they want but it is slightly annoying seeing as when you order something that says limited quantity, you expect there to actually be some ready to go.


----------



## Juthos

Damn ! I missed the first batch on evga.eu


----------



## Skinnered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juthos*
> 
> Damn ! I missed the first batch on evga.eu


Totally forgotten they sell them directly








They had some in stock?


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juthos*
> 
> Damn ! I missed the first batch on evga.eu


Yeah me too - Gutted!!!

I guess that they didn't have too many, hopefully it won't be long before the next batch arrives? Unless they are just releasing small batches at a time, just to keep the demand high for increased sales perhaps???


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Yeah me too - Gutted!!!
> 
> I guess that they didn't have too many, hopefully it won't be long before the next batch arrives? Unless they are just releasing small batches at a time, just to keep the demand high for increased sales perhaps???


at $1600 AUD you sell as many as you can before people realise they are paying such a high amount for a single gpu. They are not a limited production item.


----------



## RedM00N

So setting all the voltages to 1.35 in MBE(later back to 1.3) as someone else did, gave 1.274v max. However it still seems to be unstable at the same frequencies as before the voltage mod(~1500mhz core) I'm guessing there's more to change in the power table section of MBE, right? (as cyclops' bios made up to ~1500mhz stable with some changes in the power table)
Or would this be all I can do on my cards?

Still way to new to Maxwell to change any of that, or even know what it is I'm changing in the power section







But I'd like to push them further as they only sit at 65-67C in benches/folding


----------



## DimmyK

My card is finally on Fedex truck for delivery. Ugh, ordered it Thursday with overnight shipping... nvidia store - not even once


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> When are the EK blocks gonna be available? Anybody interested in OG Titans???


Eric! 'bout time you let that bike cool down.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> just gonna go ahead and leave this here
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4382621


Dead brand name.


----------



## Stateless

Need some peace of mind. I was removing screws on the back of the card in preparation for my blocks when the screwdriver slipped and a small piece off of the back of the board broke off. Below is a pic of the piece, which only one broke off and there are like a ton on the back of the board. In a panic, I reattached the screws I removed and tested the card through a few benchmarks and it worked fine, but still a little worried. Any advice, or should I be ok as long as it is working?


----------



## romanlegion13th

just pre ordered my Titan X from http://www.scan.co.uk/products/12gb-evga-geforce-gtx-titan-x-pcie-30-7010mhz-gddr5-gpu-1000mhz-boost-1075mhz-cores-3072-3x-dp-12-hd

the superclocked had a massive back log could be waiting up to a week for it so got this im going to overclock it anyway

what overclock can can i expect for 24/7 gameing use on air?


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Subbing.
> 
> My wallet was ready, however my mind told me to F off.
> 
> After what nVidia did with the original Titan and the 780 deal I'm gonna wait it out. Not only that the AMD R9-300 series has me interested in switching sides for a bit, even tho driver updates seems to be stupid slow ATM with the red team.


Another good selling point to pull the trigger now.. titan release date, February 19, 2013.. 780ti November 7, 2013. I don't think I can make it that long..


----------



## Maracus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Need some peace of mind. I was removing screws on the back of the card in preparation for my blocks when the screwdriver slipped and a small piece off of the back of the board broke off. Below is a pic of the piece, which only one broke off and there are like a ton on the back of the board. In a panic, I reattached the screws I removed and tested the card through a few benchmarks and it worked fine, but still a little worried. Any advice, or should I be ok as long as it is working?


Looks like a resistor maybe?

The temptation to buy one of these cards is proving immense


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Need some peace of mind. I was removing screws on the back of the card in preparation for my blocks when the screwdriver slipped and a small piece off of the back of the board broke off. Below is a pic of the piece, which only one broke off and there are like a ton on the back of the board. In a panic, I reattached the screws I removed and tested the card through a few benchmarks and it worked fine, but still a little worried. Any advice, or should I be ok as long as it is working?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


do you have a camera with a "macro" lens setting?


----------



## 2002whitegt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> My card is finally on Fedex truck for delivery. Ugh, ordered it Thursday with overnight shipping... nvidia store - not even once


I ordered on Thursday morning, and got 2 day shipping and the card is being picked up and shipped from the same city, and it won't be delivered till tomorrow. Never again nvidia.


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> do you have a camera with a "macro" lens setting?


No I don't. That is the best pic I could get without being a blurry mess. The back of board is littered with them and the card still works but just concerned if I should go forward and put the blocks on it or request a replacement.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Meh, that's all because of you suck ups...
> 
> So nobody still under water here?


Will be tonight.

Water blocks are out on delivery as we speak.


----------



## Kindred1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Need some peace of mind. I was removing screws on the back of the card in preparation for my blocks when the screwdriver slipped and a small piece off of the back of the board broke off. Below is a pic of the piece, which only one broke off and there are like a ton on the back of the board. In a panic, I reattached the screws I removed and tested the card through a few benchmarks and it worked fine, but still a little worried. Any advice, or should I be ok as long as it is working?


RMA time dont mention the screw driver thing tho doesnt matter if it still works i wouldnt take a chance
i would tell them that its not performing properly it keeps crashing the driver the clocks dont seem to go up always on standby and your "other" nvidia card seems to be ok just my 2 cents


----------



## Silent Scone

Agreed, send it back. And a friendly golf clap to being the first person here to wreck one







(only playing we've all done it once, even if not on a GPU)


----------



## Dayaks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> So setting all the voltages to 1.35 in MBE(later back to 1.3) as someone else did, gave 1.274v max. However it still seems to be unstable at the same frequencies as before the voltage mod(~1500mhz core) I'm guessing there's more to change in the power table section of MBE, right? (as cyclops' bios made up to ~1500mhz stable with some changes in the power table)
> Or would this be all I can do on my cards?
> 
> Still way to new to Maxwell to change any of that, or even know what it is I'm changing in the power section
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'd like to push them further as they only sit at 65-67C in benches/folding


Don't forget temperature is a variable in max overclock and also TDP. If you up your voltage and increase temperature significantly you can actually hurt your OC. The cooler the card is the less leakage you have, which helps make it even cooler, and also more stable. I imagine graphics cards follow processors where power usage increase is linear with clock speeds and squared with voltage.

Anyone running the reference cooler is probably best off using the Cyclops BIOS with the TDP removed and normal voltage table.

My short trials with 1.274V even at max fan my temperture gets up to the limit pretty quickly. I am just trying to get the BIOs ready for my waterblocks and chilled water system I am assembling, not to use with the ref cooler.

My main issue I need to solve now is why when I go over 1600Mhz it down clocks to 594. Apparently kingpin got over this barrier I have.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> just pre ordered my Titan X from http://www.scan.co.uk/products/12gb-evga-geforce-gtx-titan-x-pcie-30-7010mhz-gddr5-gpu-1000mhz-boost-1075mhz-cores-3072-3x-dp-12-hd
> 
> the superclocked had a massive back log could be waiting up to a week for it so got this im going to overclock it anyway
> 
> what overclock can can i expect for 24/7 gameing use on air?


When I called Scan last Friday, they informed me that they were getting 35 EVGA TitanX's delivered in there first consignment and they had only sold 8 of them. They may have all gone by now though???


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> No I don't. That is the best pic I could get without being a blurry mess. The back of board is littered with them and the card still works but just concerned if I should go forward and put the blocks on it or request a replacement.


whoops...just take the shot from the minimum focus distance your lens will allow then crop the image and post it here. And/Or take a photo of where it used to be on the gpu.


----------



## Jpmboy

Ek shipped blocks today...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dayaks*
> 
> Don't forget temperature is a variable in max overclock and also TDP. If you up your voltage and increase temperature significantly you can actually hurt your OC. The cooler the card is the less leakage you have, which helps make it even cooler, and also more stable. I imagine graphics cards follow processors where power usage increase is linear with clock speeds and squared with voltage.
> 
> Anyone running the reference cooler is probably best off using the Cyclops BIOS with the TDP removed and normal voltage table.
> 
> My short trials with 1.274V even at max fan my temperture gets up to the limit pretty quickly. I am just trying to get the BIOs ready for my waterblocks and chilled water system I am assembling, not to use with the ref cooler.
> 
> My main issue I need to solve now is why when I go over 1600Mhz it down clocks to 594. *Apparently kingpin got over this barrier I have*.


lol - by making a frankenTitanX and using LN2.

BTW - we have no idea whether software is reading voltage correctly on this card (I know the same buck controller did not report correctly on the asus strix.. that's why it has DMM read points).
So... we really need to find the core voltage read point on the back side of the PCB.


----------



## abirli

dangg me wanttt.. must off load current titans !!


----------



## RedM00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dayaks*
> 
> Don't forget temperature is a variable in max overclock and also TDP. If you up your voltage and increase temperature significantly you can actually hurt your OC. The cooler the card is the less leakage you have, which helps make it even cooler, and also more stable. I imagine graphics cards follow processors where power usage increase is linear with clock speeds and squared with voltage.
> 
> Anyone running the reference cooler is probably best off using the Cyclops BIOS with the TDP removed and normal voltage table.
> 
> My short trials with 1.274V even at max fan my temperture gets up to the limit pretty quickly. I am just trying to get the BIOs ready for my waterblocks and chilled water system I am assembling, not to use with the ref cooler.
> 
> My main issue I need to solve now is why when I go over 1600Mhz it down clocks to 594. Apparently kingpin got over this barrier I have.


I know temperature can hurt the oc. I plan on putting these under water by May(hopefully), so temps wont be a factor as much. Just wanted to get the whole overclock ready for then, but didnt know what else to change aside from the voltages. I could always use the floor a/c vent to push cold air into the case for the time being.


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Agreed, send it back. And a friendly golf clap to being the first person here to wreck one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (only playing we've all done it once, even if not on a GPU)


Lmao. I called NVIDIA and they don't do rma they said they will just do a refund for the card and then I can order a new one. This really sucka as I am receiving mu blocks today too.


----------



## brasco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> When I called Scan last Friday, they informed me that they were getting 35 EVGA TitanX's delivered in there first consignment and they had only sold 8 of them. They may have all gone by now though???


I ordered 3 over the weekend, so hoping I'll have got in on that batch. Due on Wednesday.

Still a bit concerned they're going to struggle to run my native res:


Spoiler: 160x144 px display


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Lmao. I called NVIDIA and they don't do rma they said they will just do a refund for the card and then I can order a new one. This really sucka as I am receiving mu blocks today too.


You should be very glad they'll refund it even if it's customer induced damage.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Lmao. I called NVIDIA and they don't do rma they said they will just do a refund for the card and then I can order a new one. This really sucka as I am receiving mu blocks today too.


DAMMMM!!! That's sure gonna piss a lot of you guys off, who were the first to order from NV direct! Glad I'm waiting on UK eTailers for that EVGA warranty now!!!


----------



## Bosstoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> My card is finally on Fedex truck for delivery. Ugh, ordered it Thursday with overnight shipping... nvidia store - not even once


Nvidia store has been good for me. Ordered 1 release day, got it 2 days later. Ordered one Friday, getting it today. Meanwhile I ordered my 3rd from Newegg and it still says 'packaging' since Friday.


----------



## Kindred1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Lmao. I called NVIDIA and they don't do rma they said they will just do a refund for the card and then I can order a new one. This really sucka as I am receiving mu blocks today too.


Thats awesome bro send it quick


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> You should be very glad they'll refund it even if it's customer induced damage.


The person I spoke with said they had a 30 day hassle free return policy even if opened. After the 30 days is when he said they would set up a rma. So yeah I did get lucky that they have a 30 day policy.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> The person I spoke with said they had a 30 day hassle free return policy even if opened. After the 30 days is when he said they would set up a rma. So yeah I did get lucky that they have a 30 day policy.


It's the silver-lining to the rescue - LOL But don't you get a 100 day return policy with some Credit/Debit C'ard's???

Glad you got it sorted though and don't loose out!!!


----------



## Bosstoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> dangg me wanttt.. must off load current titans !!


yeah I've gotta get rid of my 2 980s to maybe get a 4th Titan X









But then that means I have to swap out the 5820K for a 5960X... no way I'm going 5930K


----------



## DimmyK

Finally it's here


----------



## Bosstoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> Finally it's here


Lucky... I'm last on the route always... so it's typically 4PM EST before I get mine every time :*(

Now all you gotta do is flash the BIOS, get a waterblock and do a hardware volt mod


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Lmao. I called NVIDIA and they don't do rma they said they will just do a refund for the card and then I can order a new one. This really sucka as I am receiving mu blocks today too.


Sweet! order a new one... no chance of a refirb replacement. I like that!


----------



## Swolern

My goodness, these last few days seems like FOREVER waiting for my T-X to get here. I shouldn't have been so damn cheap & paid for overnight shipping!!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> The person I spoke with said they had a 30 day hassle free return policy even if opened. After the 30 days is when he said they would set up a rma. So yeah I did get lucky that they have a 30 day policy.


Thing is it's going to take a while to get another Titan, stock is extremely low everywhere. Hope you are more patient than me.


----------



## abirli

whos going to try this bios?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1547246/pcgameshw-de-gtx-titan-x-w-arctic-accelero-xtreme-iv-mod-bios-hits-1550mhz-on-air/20#post_23705273


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> whos going to try this bios?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1547246/pcgameshw-de-gtx-titan-x-w-arctic-accelero-xtreme-iv-mod-bios-hits-1550mhz-on-air/20#post_23705273


already did. no better than clyclop's.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## abirli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> already did. no better than clyclop's.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


i saw you up on the hof list!


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Max so far is about 1.224v ish safe for stock cooler isn't really a question the card throttles at around 81c. You should be fine 1kw might be a bit much for your system, but since you have it already oh well lol. Core always shows better results than memory in gaming sessions. Just start with core first +13 at a time and then when you hit your max do memory.
> about 850w will do just fine.


Thank you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> in order of your questions: a) ~1.218 v stock bios. b) that would depend on your ambient mate. But I would guess 1.21 would be ok since is nivida safe zone for the card. It seem to need a lot less voltage that 980 gtx to attain good OC from the first reports here. C) people are hitting 1450 or higher with stock cooler as a max boost state. seems to be running at ~1300 Mhz on average boost clock when OCed. Those are the first impressions I got from the reports here but I still waiting for my cards...
> Hey Hyper this is from the extremerigs reviewer (stren) itself:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1542405/extreme-rigs-radiator-review-round-up-2015-group-a/160#post_23698772
> 
> I am not trying to trample over your expectations mate so please don't get this wrong. Just trying to give you an idea of what to expect on the horizon. In fact I very much would like to be surprised by the AQ active blackplate since I think is such a neat idea and would love if performance is delivered when it comes out. The fact that AQ has not delivered as yet the active backplate for 980 gtx might mean they are changing something in the design to be effective but who known. But alas I am not holding my breath for it...


Thank you. And ambient temp is 25c.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> I pulled in upwards of 1050 watts on my OC'd run(2 gpus @ +350 core +500mem, 3930k @ 4.625). I might run it again, since there were some abnormalities with the PSU program. So I would say your pushing it. All depends on how high of an oc your GPU/CPU will be on.


This would mean purchasing a new PSU. That would be an entirely new headache.
Thanks for your input.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2002whitegt*
> 
> I ordered on Thursday morning, and got 2 day shipping and the card is being picked up and shipped from the same city, and it won't be delivered till tomorrow. Never again nvidia.


My friend paid for next day shipping from them. It went out on Thursday and is being delivered today. I don't know if this is NVIDIA's fault or FedEx. Needless to say, my friend has requested a refund of his next day shipping fee.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> Finally it's here


Love the flowers in the background. What's her name? She looks like a Lucille. Lucille G. Pew


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> already did. no better than clyclop's.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Cyclops only modified TDP limits (which works) and clocks (which don't work) right? Did he do anything with any of the voltage settings?

Also, anyone with an EVGA OC card yet??


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> When I called Scan last Friday, they informed me that they were getting 35 EVGA TitanX's delivered in there first consignment and they had only sold 8 of them. They may have all gone by now though???


I rang today they had 35 super clocked comeing in, and 43 sold,
The one I ordered i had 13 pre ordered 15 comeing in stock on wensday so I ordered it can't wait to long lol, could take one more week or more for the SC card, I'm going to overclock the card my self so it won't make a difference


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Lmao. I called NVIDIA and they don't do rma they said they will just do a refund for the card and then I can order a new one. This really sucka as I am receiving mu blocks today too.


What! I'd be pretty happy with that. Especially considering the card still works lol.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> i saw you up on the hof list!


lol - this is still in my OCN library:


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> My goodness, these last few days seems like FOREVER waiting for my T-X to get here. I shouldn't have been so damn cheap & paid for overnight shipping!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thing is it's going to take a while to get another Titan, stock is extremely low everywhere. Hope you are more patient than me.


NVIDIA site has them as of this morning. I just placed the order. My cc company is showing processing already. I paid for next day so hopefully I get it tomorrow. I also got the rma information to return the broken one.

Anyone order direct and got the card the next day? I am hoping since i ordered early it will be here tomorrow.


----------



## abirli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - this is still in my OCN library:










lol thats awesome!


----------



## Swolern

@ Stateless. Nice!!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - this is still in my OCN library:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


So thats how you get those good temps. Jelly. Down here in Houston it only gets cold one day out of the entire year.


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bosstoss*
> 
> Lucky... I'm last on the route always... so it's typically 4PM EST before I get mine every time :*(
> 
> Now all you gotta do is flash the BIOS, get a waterblock and do a hardware volt mod


Yeah, Fedex is pretty good. I'm the last on the route for UPS though, for some reason. I'm gonna stay on air. Maybe a CLC when they release compatible bracket.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Love the flowers in the background. What's her name? She looks like a Lucille. Lucille G. Pew


LOL. Never named my GPUs before, wife always complaints I'm married to my PC as it is, without naming. But to hell with it, Lucille it is


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> @ Stateless. Nice!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So thats how you get those good temps. Jelly. Down here in Houston it only gets cold one day out of the entire year.


he posted that waaay back. that's commitment.


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> What! I'd be pretty happy with that. Especially considering the card still works lol.


Don't get me wrong I am very happy I am able to get a refund and order a brand new card..
Just that I had planned to be up and running under h2o tonight on both cards. Still glad I am getting it replaced. ?


----------



## abirli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> So thats how you get those good temps. Jelly. Down here in Houston it only gets cold one day out of the entire year.


i think it was 28F that day. i had it out a few weeks back at 0f but didnt stay out too long lol


----------



## szeged

if i went outside to bench my computer would turn into Vesuvius and Tallahassee into pompeii.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> @ Stateless. Nice!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So thats how you get those good temps. Jelly. Down here in Houston it only gets cold one day out of the entire year.


Yeah so true. Now its just going to get hotter and hotter and hotter. Plus all this rain we are having sucks.


----------



## abirli

here was the results from that sesh


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Yeah so true. Now its just going to get hotter and hotter and hotter. Plus all this rain we are having sucks.


Yeah - I feel for you guys









last week or two. The Shinning


----------



## Rhuarc86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yeah - I feel for you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last week or two. The Shinning


Purposeful reference to the simpsons episode?


----------



## Baasha

Got Titan X?




































Is the Cyclops BIOS the one that is currently the 'best' for the X?


----------



## DimmyK

I like this card. Stock boosts to 1190 and then drops few bins as temp ramps up to constant 1164. Quick and dirty overclock results - I didn't win the lottery. Can't even do +225, + 200 seems to be the max stable. This gets boost to 1390 and settles at 1364. Haven't played with memory a lot yet, 3750 seems to be stable for now.

Quick benches:

Shadow of Mordor, 2560x1440, textures and lighting High, everything else Ultra, FXAA + Camera + Object Blur

Stock (1164/3500)

Min: 53.18
Max: 115.20
Avg: 79.13

OCed (1364/3750)

Min: 55.3
Max: 120.61
Avg: 90.01

For comparison, EVGA GTX 780 Ti SC(1150/3500)

Min: 37.93
Max: 80.25
Avg: 58.92

No coil whine on my card, fan is relatively quiet compared to ACX on Ti. So far I really like the gains.


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2002whitegt*
> 
> I ordered on Thursday morning, and got 2 day shipping and the card is being picked up and shipped from the same city, and it won't be delivered till tomorrow. Never again nvidia.


I ordered mine same day it was released, 2 day shipping, and it got here a day early. Maybe they are getting slammed right now?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Got Titan X?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the Cyclops BIOS the one that is currently the 'best' for the X?












That's a luxurious tissue paper dispenser you got there.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Got Titan X?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the Cyclops BIOS the one that is currently the 'best' for the X?














Cyclops is the one most are using, mainly to remove TDP limit. The clocks he adjusted don't seem to take.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Got Titan X?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the Cyclops BIOS the one that is currently the 'best' for the X?


Baller!

Lets see those 5K benchmarks!!!


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Got Titan X?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the Cyclops BIOS the one that is currently the 'best' for the X?


Awesome stuff, dude!! Looking forward to 4-way SLI benchies!









And yep, Cyclops' bios is the one that removes/modifies TDP limits, but I think it's still limited in terms of max voltage. It's the "best" to use right now, i'd say/ He also applied default core clocks of 1200mhz base and 1300mhz boost, but i'm not sure if that worked for people. I haven't plugged my cards in to check, as i'm waiting for my 3rd card to arrive today and will flash it as well. I did get to 1561mhz core/8212mhz mem stable at 133% power target and +112mv overvolt in Precision with this bios, though.

What we really need is Cyclops' bios with nothing but his TDP changes applied + with stock clocks.


----------



## Silent Scone

lol emergency tissues prepared at box opening.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol emergency tissues prepared at box opening.


for crying or for....other.


----------



## traxtech

More so the latter.


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Does Far Cry 4 actually run smooth @ 4k for you? That game has been a thorn in my side for a while with its micro-stutter.


So I actually tried the game up until the part where you get meat. BTW...is my game glitched or something? I am selecting the meat via weapon wheel and it's not doing anything. I have mashed on every button on the keyboard and it will not select the meat smh.

Performance wise I am getting a lot of flickering in SLI. Maxed out even with Gameworks stuff and SMAA, I was over 60fps. Flickering was annoying though.


----------



## Sheyster

Can someone please post up a stock Titan X BIOS? I want to start modding it now.









My card is still not here yet.


----------



## sourplumps

Has anyone in Canada ordered a Titan X from nvidia directly ? It looks like they charge our sales tax at purchase so we won't have to take care of that on delivery. I believe nvidia uses Fedex and in my past experience if you use express shipping customs fees are included.

I'm wondering if anyone in Canada has bought one from nvidia and already taken delivery and if you just signed and took delivery or had to pay any fees at the door ?

Not really liking the idea of buying from nvidia as I believe RMA service is going to be terrible and EVGA would be a much better choice, but there is no stock anywhere but at nvidia's own website.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Can someone please post up a stock Titan X BIOS? I want to start modding it now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My card is still not here yet.


There is a plain "GM200" BIOS that I believe is stock that's listed on the front page...might want to get confirmation though.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Difference is, this Titan X is the full blown deal when it comes to Maxwell in core count and such. There won't be any cards like the Titan Black compared to the original Titan with all the cores for use. Were most likely going to see "780" like cards with 1/2 the vram and such. I just wonder what they will be like and how disabled in terms of cores and other tidbits that need to be taken off to make the Titan X a league of it's own. Also entirely depends on what AMD releases.


Still a high chance we'll get a 80 series card with a GM200 and 6GB of VRAM. I only play on a single 1440p Monitor so besides the raw power of the GPU I wouldn't really be full using it. And my 980s are doing fine atm since all I've been doing is playing HoTS







But I must say that game is not optimized for SLI, as two 980s for it only seems to push 80~90fps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> Another good selling point to pull the trigger now.. titan release date, February 19, 2013.. 780ti November 7, 2013. I don't think I can make it that long..


I've had buyers remorse before for pulling the trigger early, I can wait this time around.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Can someone please post up a stock Titan X BIOS? I want to start modding it now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My card is still not here yet.


this is the stock:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/320#post_23684122


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> There is a plain "GM200" BIOS that I believe is stock that's listed on the front page...might want to get confirmation though.


I saw it, it's from the German forum. I'm not sure if it is 100% Vanilla or not.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> this is the stock:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/320#post_23684122


Awesome thanks! I did not see that post.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> if i went outside to bench my computer would turn into Vesuvius and Tallahassee into pompeii.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yeah - I feel for you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last week or two. The Shinning


Thats about how thick the pollen is around here lol. My white jeep is completely yellow.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Thats about how thick the pollen is around here lol. My white jeep is completely yellow.


yeah lol, my charger is yellow/green atm, no point cleaning it because in 5 minutes its got a new paint job again lol.


----------



## Sheyster

Looks like the "GM200.doc" BIOS posted in the OP matches the link. I can confirm that it is indeed the Vanilla BIOS; checksums match!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Thats about how thick the pollen is around here lol. My white jeep is completely yellow.











ah.... choo


----------



## DNMock

I'm assuming this is the tool everyone is using to flash their bios, correct?

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/Utilities/BIOS_Flashing/NVIDIA/


----------



## gamingarena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sourplumps*
> 
> Has anyone in Canada ordered a Titan X from nvidia directly ? It looks like they charge our sales tax at purchase so we won't have to take care of that on delivery. I believe nvidia uses Fedex and in my past experience if you use express shipping customs fees are included.
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone in Canada has bought one from nvidia and already taken delivery and if you just signed and took delivery or had to pay any fees at the door ?
> 
> Not really liking the idea of buying from nvidia as I believe RMA service is going to be terrible and EVGA would be a much better choice, but there is no stock anywhere but at nvidia's own website.


I bought 2 Friday morning and they just arrived in Toronto this morning i had to pay Ontario 13% tax at checkout on geforce.com and that's all i paid no other fees.
The Fedex guy just dropped the cards and he left, so yeah you are just paying tax on checkout.
its really fast shipping basically next day i got caught with weekend so i had to wait extra 2 days but card was already in Toronto on Saturday morning waiting for delivery.
After all the card is roughly $60-80 Cheaper then buying locally from NCIX or canadacomputers when they do get them in stock.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Looks like the "GM200.doc" BIOS posted in the OP matches the link. I can confirm that it is indeed the Vanilla BIOS; checksums match!


Pretty sure checksums matching will not always indicate identical bioses. (I think skyn3t mentioned this long ago)

stock

oemtx.zip 150k .zip file


use the FLASH in the OP


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Looks like the "GM200.doc" BIOS posted in the OP matches the link. I can confirm that it is indeed the Vanilla BIOS; checksums match!


Yep, that is what I was referring to. It is indeed stock. The German modded bios is the "boost" and "noboost" ones.


----------



## sourplumps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> I bought 2 Friday morning and they just arrived in Toronto this morning i had to pay Ontario 13% tax at checkout on geforce.com and that's all i paid no other fees.
> The Fedex guy just dropped the cards and he left, so yeah you are just paying tax on checkout.
> its really fast shipping basically next day i got caught with weekend so i had to wait extra 2 days but card was already in Toronto on Saturday morning waiting for delivery.
> After all the card is roughly $60-80 Cheaper then buying locally from NCIX or canadacomputers when they do get them in stock.


Thanks! This was exactly the information I was after. Going to order a pair. I've been dinged heavily in the past on customs/duties (close to 30% of purchase price) and was not interested in a repeat of that on a close to $3000 CDN order.


----------



## Sheyster

Vanilla BIOS modded with 450W TDP is attached. Boost/voltage/etc. all stock, only power table has been modded.

GM200-450.zip 150k .zip file


*USE AT YOUR OWN RISK.* This is not my first rodeo, but these things have been known to backfire.









Now someone please get me that EVGA SC BIOS!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Vanilla BIOS modded with 450W TDP is attached. Boost/voltage/etc. all stock, only power table has been modded.
> 
> GM200-450.zip 150k .zip file
> 
> 
> *USE AT YOUR OWN RISK.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not my first rodeo, but these things have been known to backfire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now someone please get me that EVGA SC BIOS!


will post in op after testing and confirmed working.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Pretty sure checksums matching will not always indicate identical bioses. (I think skyn3t mentioned this long ago)


It's indeed possible, but highly unlikely that they are the same.







I used the one I know is Vanilla for sure to mod.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Still a high chance we'll get a 80 series card with a GM200 and 6GB of VRAM. I only play on a single 1440p Monitor so besides the raw power of the GPU I wouldn't really be full using it. And my 980s are doing fine atm since all I've been doing is playing HoTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I must say that game is not optimized for SLI, as two 980s for it only seems to push 80~90fps.
> I've had buyers remorse before for pulling the trigger early, I can wait this time around.


We most likely will see a x80 card of some sort. It's just a matter of how long we have to wait for both AMD and Nvidia. If EVGA.com gets stock in though I'm probably going to be suckered into a Titan X as much as I want a custom GM200 card. At least the 12GBs of Vram would make it seem like I'm getting more. I already have 6 GB's of Vram, just not the benefits of Maxwell.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> So I actually tried the game up until the part where you get meat. BTW...is my game glitched or something? I am selecting the meat via weapon wheel and it's not doing anything. I have mashed on every button on the keyboard and it will not select the meat smh.
> 
> Performance wise I am getting a lot of flickering in SLI. Maxed out even with Gameworks stuff and SMAA, I was over 60fps. Flickering was annoying though.


*[A quick OT]* You need to press/click the mouse scroll wheel to throw the meat once you select it (same with grenades, knifes, molotov, etc)


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Still a high chance we'll get a 80 series card with a GM200 and 6GB of VRAM. I only play on a single 1440p Monitor so besides the raw power of the GPU I wouldn't really be full using it. And my 980s are doing fine atm since all I've been doing is playing HoTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I must say that game is not optimized for SLI, as two 980s for it only seems to push 80~90fps.
> I've had buyers remorse before for pulling the trigger early, I can wait this time around.


I really hope the 80 series GM200 has more than 6gb .. thats going to seriously gimp it in 4k. If they do that i'll just have to buy titan x regardless of custom pcbs etc as that max vram stuttering is terrible.

I also don't see a world where the 390x wce has 8 gb and the top non Titan X card from NV only has 6 gb ..


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Vanilla BIOS modded with 450W TDP is attached. Boost/voltage/etc. all stock, only power table has been modded.
> 
> GM200-450.zip 150k .zip file
> 
> 
> *USE AT YOUR OWN RISK.* This is not my first rodeo, but these things have been known to backfire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now someone please get me that EVGA SC BIOS!


I can try this later.

What values exactly are getting modded in the BIOS with regards to TDP? It's not just a raw TDP value/target, right? Curious...


----------



## Biggu

Just picked up my Titan X at lunch today.... come on 4:00 I need to get home and install this bad boy!


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> I can try this later.
> 
> What values exactly are getting modded in the BIOS with regards to TDP? It's not just a raw TDP value/target, right? Curious...


A bunch of values in the power table/tab. You can compare mine to the stock GM200 BIOS to see all the changes using MBT.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> A bunch of values in the power table/tab. You can compare mine to the stock GM200 BIOS to see all the changes using MBT.


Cool, will do, thanks!


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> I'm assuming this is the tool everyone is using to flash their bios, correct?
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/Utilities/BIOS_Flashing/NVIDIA/


You need the NVFlash version listed on the first page of this thread for the Titan X, as it has a cert bypass.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> A bunch of values in the power table/tab. You can compare mine to the stock GM200 BIOS to see all the changes using MBT.


I usually set the power limit (what you see in the power slider) to the sum of the PCIE rails+ slot power, and less than what I set as the card limit TDP. Otherwise they clash at the limit... yes?

edit: also - what we have been calling a "noboost" bios, is not really boost disabled. It's just set so boost is the same as base.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I usually set the power limit (what you see in the power slider) to the sum of the PCIE rails+ slot power, and less than what I set as the card limit TDP. Otherwise they clash at the limit... yes?


Pretty much, although you can push that limit though.







Those limits are ATX spec, but there are plenty of cards that pull way more than that. I know for a fact you can pull quite a bit more from the 6-pin connector than ATX spec.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> They sent the same message when I first ordered my blocks and backplates the first day they were on sale last week (3/18); they backordered all of the items and said they wouldn't get them in until Monday, 3/23. And then the very next day, 3/19? They all shipped out, and tomorrow (Monday), they're scheduled to be delivered...lol. Don't put too much stock in those messages/dates.


lol, guess what. They shipped, seems you were on the money







. On the same day as saying the items weren't in stock.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Pretty much, although you can push that limit though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those limits are ATX spec, but there are plenty of cards that pull way more than that. I know for a fact you can pull quite a bit more from the 6-pin connector than ATX spec.











I'm not referring to the current draw from the sources, ... but to the bios power limit and the bios TDP.
lol - 3 780 kingpins pulling >1800W on a 20A dedicated line... been thru the specs a bit.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol, guess what. They shipped, seems you were on the money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . On the same day as saying the items weren't in stock.


Yup, they just do that to CYA, in case they happen to not be able to actually fulfill your order.









Speaking of which, 2 of the 3 EK blocks and backplates just got delivered a few minutes ago!



Not only that, but my 3rd Titan X arrived as well!



Just waiting on the last block + backplate to arrive this week, along with my case, before I can finally get on with this build...that said, i'll be running some benchmarks on air with Tri-SLI Titan Xs this evening, just for kicks.


----------



## Silent Scone

Wut! Nice







. So they sent you 2 out of the 3 from the same order, or? .

I really hope they don't do that to me lol.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not referring to the current draw from the sources, ... but to the bios power limit and the bios TDP.
> lol - 3 780 kingpins pulling >1800W on a 20A dedicated line... been thru the specs a bit.


Gotcha, misunderstood and didn't mean to imply you were a noob or anything! Sorry!


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> When I called Scan last Friday, they informed me that they were getting 35 EVGA TitanX's delivered in there first consignment and they had only sold 8 of them. They may have all gone by now though???


I called today and they said they have 65 orders out of 100 cards due to be delivered in the next few days. I was the 7th person to order so im in batch one


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> I called today and they said they have 65 orders out of 100 cards due to be delivered in the next few days. I was the 7th person to order so im in batch one


Was that just the standard (LOL) version, or the SC edition???


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Was that just the standard (LOL) version, or the SC edition???


You do know that the SC version is exactly the same as the Reference version or the "Standard (LOL)" version but with a different bios right?

Which is just a bios flash away.

And doesn't go through any special binning or pre-screening of the sort?


----------



## Silent Scone

Hopefully that is what he was getting at
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> I called today and they said they have 65 orders out of 100 cards due to be delivered in the next few days. I was the 7th person to order so im in batch one


I was 3rd lol







(of the non SC EVGA).


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Yup, they just do that to CYA, in case they happen to not be able to actually fulfill your order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of which, 2 of the 3 EK blocks and backplates just got delivered a few minutes ago!
> 
> 
> 
> Not only that, but my 3rd Titan X arrived as well!
> 
> 
> 
> Just waiting on the last block + backplate to arrive this week, along with my case, before I can finally get on with this build...that said, i'll be running some benchmarks on air with Tri-SLI Titan Xs this evening, just for kicks.


Lucky dog, I'm having a hard time getting the backplates in. My blocks are sitting on my front porch waiting for me to get home from work though







. Got orders with PPC and EK, both keep pushing the date farther back. EK is now saying end of the week.

Already got the coolers off and fujipoly thermal pads in place, just gotta open up those blocks slap on some paste and plug them in.


----------



## Silent Scone

Don't bother with the backplates. The EK ones are for aesthetics more than anything else. These cards get pretty hot.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Wut! Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So they sent you 2 out of the 3 from the same order, or? .
> 
> I really hope they don't do that to me lol.


Nah...nothing like that lol. My initial order was for 2 blocks and 2 backplates on the first day of availability, and those were delivered today. I then placed a second order the day after for one more block + backplate, after I decided to pull the trigger on a 3rd card....i'm waiting for that 3rd set to hopefully arrive by the end of this week.


----------



## xorbe

It might be interesting to compare the EVGA SC voltage table vs the stock table.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xorbe*
> 
> It might be interesting to compare the EVGA SC voltage table vs the stock table.


That will happen once I get the BIOS from someone!


----------



## krel

So here's testing card 1 of 3. Flashed the BIOS and using Heaven to load it. 1475/4000.

at +355 it crashes, but at +350 it seems to be stable. Anything else I should/could do to tweak a little higher? I have K-Boost on, is that the option I want to see what the card can do?

Feel free to make any suggestions, including noobish ones.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> You do know that the SC version is exactly the same as the Reference version or the "Standard (LOL)" version but with a different bios right?
> 
> Which is just a bios flash away.
> 
> And doesn't go through any special binning or pre-screening of the sort?


I am aware of that but thanks for pointing it out again.









I am only ordering the SC version as there is no quantity restriction on EVGA Europe's webby. And they still work out cheaper than a standard version when bought from a UK eTailor. Call me a skinflint if y'all like, but hey I watch my pennies and soooooooooo do love a bargain!!! LOL









All I need now is just to catch those bad boys IN-STOCK!!!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Gotcha, misunderstood and didn't mean to imply you were a noob or anything! Sorry!


so I know... I am a noob.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xorbe*
> 
> It might be interesting to compare the EVGA SC voltage table vs the stock table.


They are identical, boost table and clocks are the only difference. Unless history decided to suddenly not repeat itself


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> I am aware of that but thanks for pointing it out again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am only ordering the SC version as there is no quantity restriction on EVGA Europe's webby. And they still work out cheaper than a standard version when bought from a UK eTailor. Call me a skinflint if y'all like, but hey I watch my pennies and soooooooooo do love a bargain!!! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I need now is just to catch those bad boys IN-STOCK!!!


Just letting you know. Everyone's gotta catch their pennies from somewhere. Have fun with your SC's


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Was that just the standard (LOL) version, or the SC edition???


I went for the SC version after realising that I2C is not available, thought it was glancing at the voltage controller from some of the early pics that emerged.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> You do know that the SC version is exactly the same as the Reference version or the "Standard (LOL)" version but with a different bios right?
> 
> Which is just a bios flash away.
> 
> And doesn't go through any special binning or pre-screening of the sort?


Really? i didnt know that as i thought the SC ones were binned.....
I can always change my order tbh but i think ill just leave it as it is as im not too bothered.
Ah well i will know for next time.


----------



## Silent Scone

Yeah, practically any (literally all cards TBH) should be able to hit SC frequencies


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yeah, practically any (literally all cards TBH) should be able to hit SC frequencies


Well at least this time the SC is +127 MHz (13%) to base and not +20 or something else lame like ASUS does







.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Well at least this time the SC is +127 MHz (13%) to base and not +20 or something else lame like ASUS does
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I can only hope (then regret) if ASUS should bring out a Titan/Strix similar to the 980 Strix.








Then... buyers remorse will set in.


----------



## Attero87

Got my shipping confirmation from newegg. My SC should be here tmm before 8pm


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I can only hope (then regret) if ASUS should bring out a Titan/Strix similar to the 980 Strix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then... buyers remorse will set in.


We'll probably see a Strix version of the GM200 cut-down card. Looks like T-X is gonna remain all reference.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Has anyone with multiple cards been able to test and report how these bad boys scale in SLi yet Please? And yes I am still searching for an answer, but can't seem to find any reviews specifically reporting that as yet!!! LOL


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Well at least this time the SC is +127 MHz (13%) to base and not +20 or something else lame like ASUS does
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


EVGA's factory OC's usually seem to be pretty good. At least their models were clocked significantly higher than a lot of others in the 900 series.

For example, their 980 SC has a boost clock of 1367 while the Strix has a boost clock of 1279 for cards that are priced $3 apart on Newegg. This is why I always get a kick out of people who complain about the "EVGA tax."


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I can only hope (then regret) if ASUS should bring out a Titan/Strix similar to the 980 Strix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then... buyers remorse will set in.


Asus Titan X's with EK blocks is good enough for me


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> EVGA's factory OC's usually seem to be pretty good. At least their models were clocked significantly higher than a lot of others in the 900 series.
> 
> For example, their 980 SC has a boost clock of 1367 while the Strix has a boost clock of 1279 for cards that are priced $3 apart on Newegg. This is why I always get a kick out of people who complain about the "EVGA tax."


Yeah, the strix (a non-reference PCB) was surprisingly cheap and actually ran right past the SC, by a wide margin due to controllable voltage, PCB voltage read points, and a very "productive" bios (so productive, flashing it to a 980 classified gave it a good push)... it wasn't even close. 980 kingpin edged out the strix, but only slightly AND after loading a strix-family bios.
Basically, OEM boost clocks really do not tell you much unless you plan to never overclock the cards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Asus Titan X's with EK blocks is good enough for me


same here... especially since ref TX will still sell..


----------



## lajgnd

This amazon wait is killing me, bros. Any of y'all heard anything about them yet?


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lajgnd*
> 
> This amazon wait is killing me, bros. Any of y'all heard anything about them yet?


I believe I saw on the EVGA forums that Amazon wasn't expected to receive any stock from them until sometime later this week...so you're looking at the end of this week at the absolute earliest, or next week to receive yours (assuming you ordered EVGA cards from Amazon, and not another brand).


----------



## intrigger

Still waiting for Amazon to move their a**es too! Taking their time ...


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Don't bother with the backplates. The EK ones are for aesthetics more than anything else. These cards get pretty hot.


Don't want them for temps so much, want them to help protect the cards from me. Never seen a case where the EK backplate caused higher temps, so it won't hurt to add them.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Don't want them for temps so much, *want them to help protect the cards from me*. Never seen a case where the EK backplate caused higher temps, so it won't hurt to add them.


LMAO - so true!


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Don't want them for temps so much, want them to help protect the cards from me. Never seen a case where the EK backplate caused higher temps, so it won't hurt to add them.


Yeah I can speak from recent experience on accidently damaging a non protected back side....I am still upset about it.


----------



## Silent Scone

Yeah I almost added that but didn't. lol. Note to self, don't top up when machine is running


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intrigger*
> 
> Still waiting for Amazon to move their a**es too! Taking their time ...


I doubt it's really up to them. I'm sure they'd get in on the launch hype if they could. Nvidia wanted exclusive sales for a few days, and EVGA cards usually seem to launch on Newegg first. They must have some kind of an agreement with them.


----------



## V3teran

You people in the USA are lucky, you get all the latest stuff first all the time. Annoying to be honest that we have to wait so long. Always the same story especially with EVGA products even more so.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> You people in the USA are lucky, you get all the latest stuff first all the time. Annoying to be honest that we have to wait so long. Always the same story especially with EVGA products even more so.


----------



## Jpmboy

Did a little wattage measurement. Kill-A-Watt (so values "at the plug")
cpu 4.625/1.35V Ram 3333 1.38V

Cyclops Bios
Power @ 130% no offset voltage, 0% on both clocks:
(Base clocks)
Idle: 142W (all are +/- "5-ish" watts)
Heaven 1080P: 590W
Heaven 4K: 590W
Mark 11 Scn#1: 710W
FS scn#1: 670W
FSU scn#1: 670W (full 4K ... volt limit kicks in)



*+87mV +260/+494 on core/vram:
FSU: 840W*


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intrigger*
> 
> Still waiting for Amazon to move their a**es too! Taking their time ...


They must be getting a lot in since you can still order them. Last time I did that with amazon, I ended up cancelling. Took almost a month for it to show up as in stock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Asus Titan X's with EK blocks is good enough for me


Have you found the asus in stock anywhere? Thats what I am waiting for.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Did a little wattage measurement. Kill-A-Watt (so values "at the plug")
> cpu 4.625/1.35V Ram 3333 1.38V
> 
> Cyclops Bios
> Power @ 130% no offset voltage, 0% on both clocks:
> (Base clocks)
> Idle: 142W (all are +/- "5-ish" watts)
> Heaven 1080P: 590W
> Heaven 4K: 590W
> Mark 11 Scn#1: 710W
> FS scn#1: 670W
> FSU scn#1: 670W (full 4K ... volt limit kicks in)
> 
> 
> 
> *+87mV +260/+494 on core/vram:
> FSU: 840W*


Nice so it seems with a bios update that these Titan Xs are going clock for clock with 980s air cooled . So two Titan Xs ocd will outperform 3 980s ocd in most cases due to less scaling hit .. good stuff !!

JPM whats the asic on that VGA ?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Did a little wattage measurement. Kill-A-Watt (so values "at the plug")
> cpu 4.625/1.35V Ram 3333 1.38V
> 
> Cyclops Bios
> Power @ 130% no offset voltage, 0% on both clocks:
> (Base clocks)
> Idle: 142W (all are +/- "5-ish" watts)
> Heaven 1080P: 590W
> Heaven 4K: 590W
> Mark 11 Scn#1: 710W
> FS scn#1: 670W
> FSU scn#1: 670W (full 4K ... volt limit kicks in)
> 
> 
> 
> *+87mV +260/+494 on core/vram:
> FSU: 840W*


i love seeing killawatt posts!
(+1)

is that with the AX1500i?


Spoiler: If So:




http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story3&reid=378

so using a slightly rounded up to 94% (error on the side of caution)

840*.94= ~790 watts

a cautious person would derate 80% for 987.5 - or a 1K PSU



yeah i get weird with this stuff . . sorry.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i love seeing killawatt posts!
> (+1)
> 
> is that with the AX1500i?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: If So:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story3&reid=378
> 
> so using a slightly rounded up to 94% (error on the side of caution)
> 
> 840*.94= ~790 watts
> 
> a cautious person would derate 80% for 987.5 - or a 1K PSU
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i get weird with this stuff . . sorry.


yes, 1500i

nah.. it's not that weird. Probably more weird to post them.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Nice so it seems with a bios update that these Titan Xs are going clock for clock with 980s air cooled . So two Titan Xs ocd will outperform 3 980s ocd in most cases due to less scaling hit .. good stuff !!
> 
> JPM whats the asic on that VGA ?


lol - not sure this data supports that conclusion..









74% and 64%


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lajgnd*
> 
> This amazon wait is killing me, bros. Any of y'all heard anything about them yet?


An Amazon rep told me to expect a delivery date by Thursday.


----------



## clipse84

Hey guys quick question should i order sli titan x from nvidia or should i wait for evga to release theirs? is ther any difference? if i go with evga it will most likely be super clocked


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i love seeing killawatt posts!
> (+1)
> 
> is that with the AX1500i?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: If So:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story3&reid=378
> 
> so using a slightly rounded up to 94% (error on the side of caution)
> 
> 840*.94= ~790 watts
> 
> a cautious person would derate 80% for 987.5 - or a 1K PSU
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i get weird with this stuff . . sorry.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Did a little wattage measurement. Kill-A-Watt (so values "at the plug")
> cpu 4.625/1.35V Ram 3333 1.38V
> 
> Cyclops Bios
> Power @ 130% no offset voltage, 0% on both clocks:
> (Base clocks)
> Idle: 142W (all are +/- "5-ish" watts)
> Heaven 1080P: 590W
> Heaven 4K: 590W
> Mark 11 Scn#1: 710W
> FS scn#1: 670W
> FSU scn#1: 670W (full 4K ... volt limit kicks in)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *+87mV +260/+494 on core/vram:
> FSU: 840W*


+1 love seeing that as well. It seems like you can get away with a nice good 850w.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Has anyone with multiple cards been able to test and report how these bad boys scale in SLi yet Please? And yes I am still searching for an answer, but can't seem to find any reviews specifically reporting that as yet!!! LOL


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> I am aware of that but thanks for pointing it out again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am only ordering the SC version as there is no quantity restriction on EVGA Europe's webby. And they still work out cheaper than a standard version when bought from a UK eTailor. Call me a skinflint if y'all like, but hey I watch my pennies and soooooooooo do love a bargain!!! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I need now is just to catch those bad boys IN-STOCK!!!


they was in stock briefly but went out quick..

so I suggest you get EVGA to notify you when stocks come back in..

also yes.. but XE says one thing EVGA says another... like £20 + added on top..

have you thought about CCL and just going for a normal EVGA for 869? evga eu delivered = 879


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - not sure this data supports that conclusion..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 74% and 64%


Wow, the ASIC range seems to be pretty wide so far for the T-X cards: 59% up to 87% in this thread alone.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Wow, the ASIC range seems to be pretty wide so far for the T-X cards: 59% up to 87% in this thread alone.


IMO... means about as much as the spread.


----------



## Fiercy

I don't understand why I am so lucky ordered on Friday from Nvidia got conformation yesterday night... and still no shipping email this is so sad(


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> IMO... means about as much as the spread.


Yeah I know I know.







My 780 Ti was pretty low at about 65%, but was a beast even on air. The guy who got the 87% card has a very nice OC on air, in fact I think his is the highest so far. I find the whole ASIC thing a bit curious, but at the same time I know it probably means nothing in many cases. I am interested in how the really high ASIC cards perform though.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> I don't understand why I am so lucky ordered on Friday from Nvidia got conformation yesterday night... and still no shipping email this is so sad(


You will probably get the shipping email and tracking number tonight.


----------



## brasco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> *+87mV +260/+494 on core/vram:
> FSU: 840W*


Thanks for the info, do you think 3 will be too much on a 1200W, maybe I'll be limiting my OC potential?


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brasco*
> 
> Thanks for the info, do you think 3 will be too much on a 1200W, maybe I'll be limiting my OC potential?


1200w would be plenty, the wattage that is measured if from the wall so you have to factor in the efficiency of the PSU as well.

So look at this post


----------



## mcg75

A note for Canadian members.

Memoryexpress.com currently has stock for the EVGA Titan X.

http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX56615

Threw one in the cart for fun. With ups express shipping. $1542.71 Cdn with taxes.

In all honesty if this could replace my 980 SLI in terms of 4K fps, I'd sell them and buy this in a heartbeat.


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Did a little wattage measurement. Kill-A-Watt (so values "at the plug")
> cpu 4.625/1.35V Ram 3333 1.38V
> 
> Cyclops Bios
> Power @ 130% no offset voltage, 0% on both clocks:
> (Base clocks)
> Idle: 142W (all are +/- "5-ish" watts)
> Heaven 1080P: 590W
> Heaven 4K: 590W
> Mark 11 Scn#1: 710W
> FS scn#1: 670W
> FSU scn#1: 670W (full 4K ... volt limit kicks in)
> 
> 
> 
> *+87mV +260/+494 on core/vram:
> FSU: 840W*


Hey is this for two Titan X? Does this mean my AX860 would be plenty for modest OC?


----------



## Bosstoss

So I got my 2nd Titan X today. Tomorrow is the 3rd.

If you're only going to be gaming on 4K, 2 is plenty, and 3 is basically starting to become overkill, but I like overkill.

Battlefield 4 does about 120fps avg @ 4K Ultra w/o MSAA and about 90fps avg w/4x MSAA

I'll repeat tomorrow with 3 cards.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> they was in stock briefly but went out quick..
> 
> so I suggest you get EVGA to notify you when stocks come back in..
> 
> also yes.. but XE says one thing EVGA says another... like £20 + added on top..
> 
> have you thought about CCL and just going for a normal EVGA for 869? evga eu delivered = 879


I had the notification set-up with EVGA, just missed out on the email by 1 hour sadly. Re-engaged it this morning just to be safe. I take it you're referring to XE the currency people over EVGA's own currency calculation process? I'm guessing that you're saying that EVGA's is not as competitive as XE's?

CCL and Dabs are both advertising the reference version for £879, which is currently the cheapest UK price for EVGA cards. Ebuyer's price is £889 and along with Dabs and CCL they are all offering free shipping ATM. Scan's prices are £887 Ref / £923 SC +£10 shipping , OCUK prices are £900 Ref / £950 SC + £12 shipping.

So my reckoning is EVGA SC = 1189 Euros plus 16 for shipping which = 1205 Euros divided by 1.37 = £879.56. So its the same lowest UK price for a higher clocked card with an up-rated BIOS and yes I know there's not much difference over the ref. As I'm after 2 of these bad boys, EVGA Direct says I can only get 1 Ref per household. There is currently no restriction ATM on the SC, so it's that card or pay more?

So it's a slam-dunk to me, which all-in-all means less tinkering and more playing time!!! LOL


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Did a little wattage measurement. Kill-A-Watt (so values "at the plug")
> cpu 4.625/1.35V Ram 3333 1.38V
> 
> Cyclops Bios
> Power @ 130% no offset voltage, 0% on both clocks:
> (Base clocks)
> Idle: 142W (all are +/- "5-ish" watts)
> Heaven 1080P: 590W
> Heaven 4K: 590W
> Mark 11 Scn#1: 710W
> FS scn#1: 670W
> FSU scn#1: 670W (full 4K ... volt limit kicks in)
> 
> 
> 
> *+87mV +260/+494 on core/vram:
> FSU: 840W*


Jpm, were you able to do 130% power target and +112mv in Precision, or is it limited to +87mv regardless of the slider at +112mv on Cyclops' BIOS?


----------



## Bosstoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> Hey is this for two Titan X? Does this mean my AX860 would be plenty for modest OC?


I'm using a crappy bronze 850W cougar PSU right now with my 2 TitanX and a 5820K @ 1.42v, and the Titans are OC'd, so yes you're fine.

I'll do a Kill a watt shortly.


----------



## KuuFA

Alright UPS guy stopped buy a bit ahead of schedule (1 day to be exact)!









Will have some pics up in a bit.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Alright UPS guy stopped buy a bit ahead of schedule (1 day to be exact)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will have some pics up in a bit.


how's that new driver pushed by microsoft doing?


----------



## Thangsanity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Yeah I know I know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 780 Ti was pretty low at about 65%, but was a beast even on air. The guy who got the 87% card has a very nice OC on air, in fact I think his is the highest so far. I find the whole ASIC thing a bit curious, but at the same time I know it probably means nothing in many cases. I am interested in how the really high ASIC cards perform though.


I'm the one with the 87.2% ASIC









I have never water cooled a video card before, but I might look into it since I think I would be able to OC it way more.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Jpm, were you able to do 130% power target and +112mv in Precision, or is it limited to +87mv regardless of the slider at +112mv on Cyclops' BIOS?


oh yeah, no problem with using 112mV.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thangsanity*
> 
> I'm the one with the 87.2% ASIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never water cooled a video card before, but I might look into it since I think I would be able to OC it way more.


how does it do with just air? these can go quite far with good flow before error correction kicks in.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dayaks*
> 
> Don't forget temperature is a variable in max overclock and also TDP. If you up your voltage and increase temperature significantly you can actually hurt your OC. The cooler the card is the less leakage you have, which helps make it even cooler, and also more stable. I imagine graphics cards follow processors where power usage increase is linear with clock speeds and squared with voltage.
> 
> Anyone running the reference cooler is probably best off using the Cyclops BIOS with the TDP removed and normal voltage table.
> 
> My short trials with 1.274V even at max fan my temperture gets up to the limit pretty quickly. I am just trying to get the BIOs ready for my waterblocks and chilled water system I am assembling, not to use with the ref cooler.
> 
> My main issue I need to solve now is why when I go over 1600Mhz it down clocks to 594. Apparently kingpin got over this barrier I have.


Ok, got it pinned down from all your bios changes. All you need to change is just 1) top slider, 2) P00 and 3) P02 to 1.287v minimum. And then change power targets. No other changes. When I raised all the clk or used your bios, my drivers kept crashing, raising all clk tables made mine flaky, including crashing then going way down in mhz. Also raising P05+ can cause bsods.

For anyone else making that "benching bios" with those 4 changes, I suggest do your benching, than flash back to a more usable/stable bios. This bios the volts on any load is overridden to 1.27v (will idle lower). And I am sure this increases the voltage beyond 1.224 (if 1.224 is correct), because:

1.168 volts max 1420 core fire strike extreme (many runs, 1 notch higher fails every time.
1.224 volts max 1490 core fire strike extreme (many runs, 1 notch higher fails, tried 1500 core many times).
1.27 fixed volts, max 1560 core fire strike extreme.
(my gpu is avg to below avg clocker, asics 65 if that matters, and im on water with gpu temps max so far at 45C)

Also tested power at 1.168, 1.224, and 1.27 at same clocks/load, and each significantly increased with higher volts. Still would be nice to confirm with vdimm however.

Pic of 3 sliders circled change to 1.281 (no point any higher, since wont go higher).


here is my fse run with 4.9 ghz 4790k, and 1560 core, +200 mem. gpuz not reading core or mem correctly, need updated.


If anyone wants, i can post up/pm a version of cyclops with 1) just power limits only (though I changed them slightly to retain original percentages, and omitted couple small changes that didnt matter.)

If a few others can make the same changes for the "benching bios", or I can pm it to someone for testing, then if ok, we can post that for "benching only". Im done with my testing til we get updated tools.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> I had the notification set-up with EVGA, just missed out on the email by 1 hour sadly. Re-engaged it this morning just to be safe. I take it you're referring to XE the currency people over EVGA's own currency calculation process? I'm guessing that you're saying that EVGA's is not as competitive as XE's?
> 
> CCL and Dabs are both advertising the reference version for £879, which is currently the cheapest UK price for EVGA cards. Ebuyer's price is £889 and along with Dabs and CCL they are all offering free shipping ATM. Scan's prices are £887 Ref / £923 SC +£10 shipping , OCUK prices are £900 Ref / £950 SC + £12 shipping.
> 
> So my reckoning is EVGA SC = 1189 Euros plus 16 for shipping which = 1205 Euros divided by 1.37 = £879.56. So its the same lowest UK price for a higher clocked card with an up-rated BIOS and yes I know there's not much difference over the ref. As I'm after 2 of these bad boys, EVGA Direct says I can only get 1 Ref per household. There is currently no restriction ATM on the SC, so it's that card or pay more?
> 
> So it's a slam-dunk to me, which all-in-all means less tinkering and more playing time!!! LOL


it seems like you have bad timing.. CCL had it up for 869 from day 1 till. maybe 5 mins before you checked









due to demand im guessing they upped the price, also...

I put a Normal non SC Titan X into the basket etc when I got the email... with currency conversion etc delivered = £879

so the SC will definately not be £879.. more like £900.. and thats when its in stock.. you might want to suck it up and grab one off CCL before they up the price again, says next stock is 27/03


----------



## Thangsanity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> oh yeah, no problem with using 112mV.
> how does it do with just air? these can go quite far with good flow before error correction kicks in.


+273 Core (1526Mhz Boost)
+500 Memory (2003Mhz or 8012Mhz)


----------



## Shogon

I like how EVGA.eu gets stock before the US







, even if it was a short spree.

I suppose that's the case so new-egg can gouge prices like always on the SC model as Amazon has no stock either here in the states.

Darn you EVGA bucks..


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> oh yeah, no problem with using 112mV.
> how does it do with just air? these can go quite far with good flow before error correction kicks in.


Nice! Post Kill-A-Watt stats with +122mv and 130% power target pls?!?!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Ok, got it pinned down. All you need to change is just 1) top slider, 2) P00 and 3) P02 to 1.287v minimum. And then change power targets. No other changes. When I raised all the clk or used your bios, my drivers kept crashing, raising all clk tables made mine flaky, including crashing then going way down in mhz. Also raising P05+ can cause bsods.
> 
> For anyone else making that "benching bios" with those 4 changes, I suggest do your benching, than flash back to a more usable/stable bios. This bios the volts on any load is overridden to 1.27v (will idle lower). And I am sure this increases the voltage beyond 1.224 (if 1.224 is correct), because:
> 
> 1.168 volts max 1420 core fire strike extreme (many runs, 1 notch higher fails every time.
> 1.224 volts max 1490 core fire strike extreme (many runs, 1 notch higher fails, tried 1500 core many times).
> 1.27 fixed volts, max 1560 core fire strike extreme.
> (my gpu is avg to below avg clocker, asics 65 if that matters, and im on water with gpu temps max so far at 45C)
> 
> Also tested power at 1.168, 1.224, and 1.27 at same clocks/load, and each significantly increased with higher volts. Still would be nice to confirm with vdimm however.
> 
> Pic of 3 sliders circled change to 1.281 (no point any higher, since wont go higher).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is my fse run with 4.9 ghz 4790k, and 1560 core, +200 mem. gpuz not reading core or mem correctly, need updated.


+2
perfect - exactly what matters. your gpuZ clocks are way lower than these (below) and you graphics score is the same. I'll run/ test your bios. (maybe we can get szeged to then add it to the OP)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Bosstoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> +2
> perfect - exactly what matters. your gpuZ clocks are way lower than these (below) and you graphics score is the same. I'll run/ test your bios. (maybe we can get szeged to then add it to the OP)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Cyclops BIOS worked fine for me... the clocks were just a little off..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bosstoss*
> 
> Cyclops BIOS worked fine for me... the clocks were just a little off..


does for me too.


----------



## opt33

yep, cyclops works fine for me too. the clocks you cant change with current tools, it only changes cell what you see in gpuz, not what actually clocks to.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> does for me too.


Are you guys just sticking with Cyclops' original modded BIOS then? Or are you making adjustments to it? I just PM'd opt33 asking if he could shoot over a version with power limits removed/increased to 1.28 volts, but leaving the clocks at stock.

Trying to figure out what BIOS to roll with tonight to bench Tri-SLI with....


----------



## Bosstoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Are you guys just sticking with Cyclops' original modded BIOS then? Or are you making adjustments to it? I just PM'd opt33 asking if he could shoot over a version with power limits removed/increased to 1.28 volts, but leaving the clocks at stock.
> 
> Trying to figure out what BIOS to roll with tonight to bench Tri-SLI with....


I'll be competing with you tomorrow when my 3rd arrives, assuming you aren't on water yet...


----------



## KuuFA

Here is a quick FS run with a quick OC on stock voltage no overvoltage yet.

FS: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4389946

ASIC: 73.7%

Core: +246 (1451mhz)
Mem: +495 (4001mhz)

Stock Bios EVGA Titan -X

Kill-A-Watt : Max : 586w


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Are you guys just sticking with Cyclops' original modded BIOS then? Or are you making adjustments to it? I just PM'd opt33 asking if he could shoot over a version with power limits removed/increased to 1.28 volts, but leaving the clocks at stock.
> 
> Trying to figure out what BIOS to roll with tonight to bench Tri-SLI with....


cyclops does fine... I'd like to see if opt's can do as well. frankly I do not look at reported clocks... only at how they perform.








But no doubt, the clops bios can do _really_ well.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Nice! Post Kill-A-Watt stats with +122mv and 130% power target pls?!?!




same 840W in FSU? (no power limits hit or OV or anything... same, well except for the score)


----------



## Joa3d43

At the end of the day, all Bios will bump into a physical ref pcb VRM max 'peak watt limit'; would be interesting to find out what exactly that is


----------



## carlhil2

Flashed my Titan... waiting to put mine under water before I push it..


----------



## animeowns

@ Szeged is this the only file I need along with NVflash in order to get the titan X to work with the modded bios GM200-400W-1215Base-1304Boost ?


----------



## Dayaks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Ok, got it pinned down from all your bios changes. All you need to change is just 1) top slider, 2) P00 and 3) P02 to 1.287v minimum. And then change power targets. No other changes. When I raised all the clk or used your bios, my drivers kept crashing, raising all clk tables made mine flaky, including crashing then going way down in mhz. Also raising P05+ can cause bsods.
> 
> For anyone else making that "benching bios" with those 4 changes, I suggest do your benching, than flash back to a more usable/stable bios. This bios the volts on any load is overridden to 1.27v (will idle lower). And I am sure this increases the voltage beyond 1.224 (if 1.224 is correct), because:
> 
> 1.168 volts max 1420 core fire strike extreme (many runs, 1 notch higher fails every time.
> 1.224 volts max 1490 core fire strike extreme (many runs, 1 notch higher fails, tried 1500 core many times).
> 1.27 fixed volts, max 1560 core fire strike extreme.
> (my gpu is avg to below avg clocker, asics 65 if that matters, and im on water with gpu temps max so far at 45C)
> 
> Also tested power at 1.168, 1.224, and 1.27 at same clocks/load, and each significantly increased with higher volts. Still would be nice to confirm with vdimm however.
> 
> Pic of 3 sliders circled change to 1.281 (no point any higher, since wont go higher).
> 
> 
> here is my fse run with 4.9 ghz 4790k, and 1560 core, +200 mem. gpuz not reading core or mem correctly, need updated.
> 
> 
> If anyone wants, i can post up/pm a version of cyclops with 1) just power limits only (though I changed them slightly to retain original percentages, and omitted couple small changes that didnt matter.)
> 
> If a few others can make the same changes for the "benching bios", or I can pm it to someone for testing, then if ok, we can post that for "benching only". Im done with my testing til we get updated tools.


Awesome!! My three kids are sick and it's been a rough day. This just made my night. I'll dabble later if I can get these buggers to bed.


----------



## Baasha

LOL.. thanks guys..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a luxurious tissue paper dispenser you got there.


LOL... With 4 Titan X your eyes were drawn to the tissue box? I got some bad news for you son!







lol j/k...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyclops is the one most are using, mainly to remove TDP limit. The clocks he adjusted don't seem to take.


Will first do some runs on the stock BIOS and then RELEASE THE TITANXXXX!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Baller!
> 
> Lets see those 5K benchmarks!!!


Soon!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Awesome stuff, dude!! Looking forward to 4-way SLI benchies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yep, Cyclops' bios is the one that removes/modifies TDP limits, but I think it's still limited in terms of max voltage. It's the "best" to use right now, i'd say/ He also applied default core clocks of 1200mhz base and 1300mhz boost, but i'm not sure if that worked for people. I haven't plugged my cards in to check, as i'm waiting for my 3rd card to arrive today and will flash it as well. I did get to 1561mhz core/8212mhz mem stable at 133% power target and +112mv overvolt in Precision with this bios, though.
> 
> What we really need is Cyclops' bios with nothing but his TDP changes applied + with stock clocks.


Thx.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol emergency tissues prepared at box opening.


LOL.. I see a pattern here!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> for crying or for....other.


The reason is obvious! lmao...


----------



## opt33

Jpmboy, Im pming you links too my 2 bioses, if others can test them, then can post them. I uploaded them, then downloaded them, then tested again, so should be fine. didnt zip them.

1) my stock bios, but just cyclops power changes added, no other changes, that is labeled ....TP. My stock bios defaults to 1151 boost load, regardless of gpuz reading cell. I could change that cell so gpuz reads correctly...but meh.

2) my stock bios, only cylcops power changes added, and then 3 volt slider changes to fix the load volts at 1.274 (max, by sliders at 1.281). When you first boot this bios the volts is 1.274v and boost is to 1394. So first use precison X and add 50 to 100 core and hit apply. That will reset the boost table, and now core will be around 1200+, from there just do normal. If you crash bad and core doesnt go high, restart computer is fix. I always use gpuz ? mark thing and render test to quick check mhz, since some crashes may have boost table active at higher still. With volts fixed, it is just going to do this till we get proper v control.


----------



## Ripple

How much faster would two Titan X be compared to two 980 K|ngp|n edition be, in your opinion? Thanks in advance


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ripple*
> 
> How much faster would two Titan X be compared to two 980 K|ngp|n edition be, in your opinion? Thanks in advance


Best case about 30% ish.


----------



## Bosstoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ripple*
> 
> How much faster would two Titan X be compared to two 980 K|ngp|n edition be, in your opinion? Thanks in advance


2 Titan X beat 3 980's handily @ 4k... so..


----------



## szeged

guess who


----------



## sgs2008

All these benchmark scores and oc posts are making me insnley jealous. C'mon amazon ship them alrdy jeez.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 
> 
> guess who


...well, speaking of custom power sections (2Ghz sure is not on 8+6 pin ref VRM







), I noticed this on ROG Asus ( c ) yesterday...may be we should organize a 'we want Titan X Matrix Platinum' campaign (and of course Classy / KPE as well)


----------



## Pj811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> I bought 2 Friday morning and they just arrived in Toronto this morning i had to pay Ontario 13% tax at checkout on geforce.com and that's all i paid no other fees.
> The Fedex guy just dropped the cards and he left, so yeah you are just paying tax on checkout.
> its really fast shipping basically next day i got caught with weekend so i had to wait extra 2 days but card was already in Toronto on Saturday morning waiting for delivery.
> After all the card is roughly $60-80 Cheaper then buying locally from NCIX or canadacomputers when they do get them in stock.


How was your experience with their review process. how fats was it? I placed an order on Thursday night, around 11. On Monday they canceled my order. I called, they told me it was because the don't ship to Canada -lel, gotta love outsourcing- then because of paypal, me having an American paypal acct getting shipped to Canada. So the "solution" after being in the phone for a couple of hours Is paying with my card directly. Just did that earlier, and I gotta admit im dying to get them. Sometimes I hate Canada, especially that 15% montreal tax.


----------



## sk3tch

What is the Kill-A-Watt model to buy? Lots of options on NewEgg. I have an AX1500i - but I'd like to get a 2nd opinion...TIA.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bosstoss*
> 
> 2 Titan X beat 3 980's handily @ 4k... so..


and where did you see that?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sk3tch*
> 
> What is the Kill-A-Watt model to buy? Lots of options on NewEgg. I have an AX1500i - but I'd like to get a 2nd opinion...TIA.


the "EZ" model is all you need. I;m using it with an AX1500i
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> At the end of the day, all Bios will bump into a physical ref pcb VRM max 'peak watt limit'; would be interesting to find out what exactly that is


would take a voltage unlock to know that - yes?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 
> guess who


that's not a TitanX... it's a frankenX


----------



## sk3tch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the "EZ" model is all you need. I;m using it with an AX1500i


Thanks, g. How do you use it? Can I just slap it onto my surge protector strip that my PC is on and instead of plugging my PC directly into the strip, plug in the Kill-A-Watt to the strip and then my PC into the Kill-A-Watt? Or should I only be doing the Kill-A-Watt directly into a wall outlet?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sk3tch*
> 
> Thanks, g. How do you use it? Can I just slap it onto my surge protector strip that my PC is on and instead of plugging my PC directly into the strip, plug in the Kill-A-Watt to the strip and then my PC into the Kill-A-Watt? Or should I only be doing the Kill-A-Watt directly into a wall outlet?


you can plug it into your surge protector, or into the wall if there's not alot of other stuff on the strip.


----------



## Spiriva

Have anyone flashed a "Evga Titan X SC" card yet ? Im getting mine hopefully by the end of this week and would go for a flash


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> -snip-
> would take a voltage unlock to know that - yes?
> that's not a TitanX... it's a frankenX


or a white paper somewhere on the web (Alibaba site sometimes has some nice info by PCB makers advertising their 'raw' stuff).


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...well, speaking of custom power sections (2Ghz sure is not on 8+6 pin ref VRM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), I noticed this on ROG Asus ( c ) yesterday...may be we should organize a 'we want Titan X Matrix Platinum' campaign (and of course Classy / KPE as well)


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*












ps - Fox Mulder says it might be true


----------



## Shogon

Would be a shocker if it was true considering the Titans of old were strictly Nvidia reference. Would love to see it though


----------



## Bosstoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> and where did you see that?








Nearly every single benchmark @ 4K, 2 Titan Xs beat 3 980s, and if you do the math in your head... considering a Titan X competes with 2 970s in SLI, it's rather easy to discern how 2 would compete with 3 980s.

No matter how far you OC a 980, you're not going to come close to 2 970s in SLI, but you can with a Titan X, and once you consider the losses incurred by the 3rd card scaling wise, it's enough to do the trick


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Would be a shocker if it was true considering the Titans of old were strictly Nvidia reference. Would love to see it though


Dremel Tool + 780 Ti Cl + Titan X + Solder Gun...


----------



## BigMack70

My cards come tomorrow and my 4k TV arrives Wednesday... I haven't been this unproductive at work in a long time









Really hoping Corsair gets the HG10 N980 to market quickly so I can put them over water... and hopefully I don't get dud overclockers like I did with my 780s.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bosstoss*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly every single benchmark @ 4K, 2 Titan Xs beat 3 980s, and if you do the math in your head... considering a Titan X competes with 2 970s in SLI, it's rather easy to discern how 2 would compete with 3 980s.
> 
> No matter how far you OC a 980, you're not going to come close to 2 970s in SLI, but you can with a Titan X, and once you consider the losses incurred by the 3rd card scaling wise, it's enough to do the trick


did navi run those? I trust our own... more to come I'm sure.




and A pretty good 2x titan FSE run I know of didn't beat my own 3x980 set up.


----------



## Bosstoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> did navi run those? I trust our own... more to come I'm sure.


Was that heaven @ 4K? I was talking about 4K, which those benches I posted were in, and also as a general statement of what the typical user should expect from 2 Titan X's vs 3 980's in Tri-SLI, not cherry picked binned 980's in Tri-SLI vs 2x Titan X's that are so new they barely have a working BIOS, much less any sort of voltage adjustment beyond what Nvidia allows, which can't be said for the 980's such as yours.

As you said there will be many many more tests in the future.

I'll run Heaven 4.0 in 4K and post the results. (2x SLI)


----------



## DNMock

Cards are up and under water!










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I have to repaint the walls in my bedroom










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Oversized loops are the devils work...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bosstoss*
> 
> Was that heaven @ 4K? I was talking about 4K, which those benches I posted were in, and also as a general statement of what the typical user should expect from 2 Titan X's vs 3 980's in Tri-SLI, not cherry picked binned 980's in Tri-SLI vs 2x Titan X's that are so new they barely have a working BIOS, much less any sort of voltage adjustment beyond what Nvidia allows, which can't be said for the 980's such as yours.
> 
> As you said there will be many many more tests in the future.
> 
> I'll run Heaven 4.0 in 4K and post the results.


yes.. and I raise you one more (1080P):


still trying to do better than 3 980s ... it might be possible but I'm not close yet.

link: http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-4-0-scores/0_20
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Cards are up and under water!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to repaint the walls in my bedroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oversized loops are the devils work...


very jelly


----------



## Bosstoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes.. and I raise you one more (1080P):
> 
> 
> still trying to do better than 3 980s ... it might be possible but I'm not close yet.
> 
> link: http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-4-0-scores/0_20
> very jelly


As we both know, canned benchmarks are built to squeeze every last drop of performance out of every GPU you put in your system, and I wouldn't really expect there to be much of a difference in those, which is why in the benches I posted one of the losses (2x TitanX vs 3x 980) was in Firestrike Extreme.

Gaming wise, where 3x SLI falls apart, 2x SLI tends to scale like a champ in far more cases.

If we compare CUDA cores ROPs, etc, 2x Titans = 3 980s, so it's not a stretch to say that in games that don't have perfect 3x scaling, 2x Titans will almost always pull ahead substantially.

Most people don't spend as much time in benches as they do in games, although many of you here do that in spades









I own 2 980s myself still so I was on that 3x 980 vs 2x Titan X fence, and then just went with 3x Titan Xs because well, why not


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Cards are up and under water!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to repaint the walls in my bedroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oversized loops are the devils work...


Sexy. I'm jelly. Does ek still make that bridge? Never saw one before.. its clear?


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> Sexy. I'm jelly. Does ek still make that bridge? Never saw one before.. its clear?


Yep. It's an EK bridge i think they call it a terminal but same difference.


----------



## DNMock

Well that didn't take long...



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6343858

1576 Core

1832 Mem

That's almost double my crossfire 290X score on 3dmark ultra


----------



## dboythagr8

The cards pretty much go to sleep at 2560x1440. Decided to hook up my ROG Swift again after playing at 4k since release...BF4 MP is maxed and locked at 144 fps w/ GSYNC while having only 70% utilization lol.

FC4 maxed with every setting + Nvidia Gameworks is about 90ish.

These weren't even on my OC profile. Straight stock.

Crazy


----------



## carlhil2

Can't wait til I can't wait til I get my other card...


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> same 840W in FSU? (no power limits hit or OV or anything... same, well except for the score)


Awesome, appreciate it, Jpm! Just wanted to get an idea of where Cyclops' bios was going to put me in terms of wattage. Super lazy to rip out my own kill-a-watt from my other system at the moment.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Cards are up and under water!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to repaint the walls in my bedroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oversized loops are the devils work...


Sexy...super jealous as i've got at least another week until my cards are under water.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> The cards pretty much go to sleep at 2560x1440. Decided to hook up my ROG Swift again after playing at 4k since release...BF4 MP is maxed and locked at 144 fps w/ GSYNC while having only 70% utilization lol.


If you've got the room, turn up the resolution scale. Makes the game look absolutely stunning.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Well that didn't take long...
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6343858
> 
> 1576 Core
> 
> 1832 Mem
> 
> That's almost double my crossfire 290X score on 3dmark ultra


Good stuff, dude!!! Now, de-throne Jpmboy and I, or bust!!!











I'm getting the counter-top test bench ready again...


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> If you've got the room, turn up the resolution scale. Makes the game look absolutely stunning.


I bet. I've been playing at 4k on my Samsung monitors since I got the Titan Xs last week. Games look absolutely ridiculous. The only thing is I lose that responsiveness that I love from GSYNC. It makes a huge difference. Never messed with the resolution setting in BF4 options, but I'll definitely give it a try. Have tons of head room with the cards.


----------



## DNMock

sli Titan X according to my firestrike scores is 91% faster than crossfire 290X, that's just silly.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> sli Titan X according to my firestrike scores is 91% faster than crossfire 290X, that's just silly.


Usually AMD cards are benched with Tessellation off. That said, AMD cards have lagged behind Nvidia cards in 3Dmark & other Benchmarks for a while

That doesn't translate into real-world gaming performance. TitanX Sli is still faster than 290X Crossfire in gaming, just not 91% faster.


----------



## xorbe

I've had to drop my oc to less than 200 for extended gaming sessions. =/


----------



## Bosstoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> I bet. I've been playing at 4k on my Samsung monitors since I got the Titan Xs last week. Games look absolutely ridiculous. The only thing is I lose that responsiveness that I love from GSYNC. It makes a huge difference. Never messed with the resolution setting in BF4 options, but I'll definitely give it a try. Have tons of head room with the cards.


2x Titan X's in my 5820K @ 4.7ghz run about 90fps avg Ultra 4K w/MSAA 4x and 120fps avg Ultra 4K w/o MSAA, and it's definitely beautiful









BF4 I might add.


----------



## WaXmAn

Why is it when I run 3Dmark when benchmark is done its saying "Validation Warning, Graphics card is not recognized"? I am using a EVGA Titan with the basic drivers from disc. Why wont it recognize?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaXmAn*
> 
> Why is it when I run 3Dmark when benchmark is done its saying "Validation Warning, Graphics card is not recognized"? I am using a EVGA Titan with the basic drivers from disc. Why wont it recognize?


...tried NV driver 347.88 / 'clean install' ?


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaXmAn*
> 
> Why is it when I run 3Dmark when benchmark is done its saying "Validation Warning, Graphics card is not recognized"? I am using a EVGA Titan with the basic drivers from disc. Why wont it recognize?


Drivers on the disk may be old drivers, try downloading the latest from Nvidia's site.


----------



## WaXmAn

Using 347.88 from NV site (full clean install), still wont register









NV control pannel shows them as GeForce GTX TitanX


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaXmAn*
> 
> Using 347.88 from NV site (full clean install), still wont register
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NV control pannel shows them as GeForce GTX TitanX


...also, do you have the latest 3dm and / or FM Systeminfo running ?


----------



## DNMock




----------



## WaXmAn

Running 3Dmark through steam, latest version.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaXmAn*
> 
> Running 3Dmark through steam, latest version.


...got a 3dm results link you can post ?


----------



## WaXmAn

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6341226


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaXmAn*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6341226


Says vendor as EVGA on yours and Nvidia on mine. Literally the only difference. Maybe that's it?


----------



## WaXmAn

Wondering if it doesn't like EVGA cards yet. Different Bios.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaXmAn*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6341226


...hmm, that is weird - but I also noticed that yours is the only Titan X sub I have seen so far which lists EVGA as the vendor, rather than NVidia (just checked HWBot re. 3 or 4 Titan X subs). Might (or might not) make a difference if it is 'SC' or 'regular' , but it seems that Futuremark hasn't seen too many with that custom Bios id tag...should clear up by the end of the week as more EVGA Bios cards are subbed


----------



## gamingarena

I just installed my New 2x Titan X in my system and my system became unstable with 2, my CPU clocks wont hold at all i needed to lower 400mhz to make it stable all the apps-games crashes to desktop.
If i run each Card by itself no problem its the cpu i tested just cpu benches its like has no enough Voltage. 3D mark would crash at physix test every single time. or Cinebench CPU test will crash
I have older Corsair AX1200 not the " i" version but the first one, i ran 2x original Titans and 2x 980's on this PSU with no problems.
The CPU is 5960x with mild OC at 4.3 1.25v
Is it possible that 2x Tian X at 1400mhz and 5960x @4.3 Ghz 1.25v with 16gb of ram and 4xSSD with Asus Xonar STX is just too much for this now 5yrs old PSU?

Im looking to get EVGA Supernova G3 1300w to replace this PSU i hope that one should cover the above system.
Or there is totally different problem all together, anyone experienced something like this with SLi titans?


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*


Nice!!









Let's all hope that K|ngp|n has no interest in breaking the 2x and 3x GPUs Ultra scores, as he now holds the 4x GPUs and 1x GPU Ultra scores, after hitting _over 6,100 on a single Titan X on FS Ultra_ earlier...and that's just the start...no one here stands a chance, lol.
















http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+ultra+preset/version+1.1/1+gpu


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Nice!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's all hope that K|ngp|n has no interest in breaking the 2x and 3x GPUs Ultra scores, as he now holds the 4x GPUs and 1x GPU Ultra scores, after hitting _over 6,100 on a single Titan X on FS Ultra_ earlier...and that's just the start...no one here stands a chance, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+ultra+preset/version+1.1/1+gpu


Well yeah, if I had a franken-titan X, an electrical engineer to hard mod it up, an awesome LN2 set up, and knew what to do with it... Yeah, no I still couldn't do that lol.

Those scores won't last long at all anyway. Hell, I think I'm the only one who has water blocks installed. Once JPM decides to slap blocks on his and same with Redmoon, I'll be so far behind them it will be ugly.

I am just absolutely floored by how well these things overclock though. I'm glad I didn't wait on 390X to come out, no way it will be able to compete max O/C to max O/C. Just screwin around and I'm already 90% higher than 290X crossfire.


----------



## sgs2008

For people who ordered from amazon finally got an eta for my cards, 2nd April. But that,s to Aus so I guess US folks should expect theirs sooner if any of you ordered from there


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> I just installed my New 2x Titan X in my system and my system became unstable with 2, my CPU clocks wont hold at all i needed to lower 400mhz to make it stable all the apps-games crashes to desktop.
> If i run each Card by itself no problem its the cpu i tested just cpu benches its like has no enough Voltage. 3D mark would crash at physix test every single time. or Cinebench CPU test will crash
> I have older Corsair AX1200 not the " i" version but the first one, i ran 2x original Titans and 2x 980's on this PSU with no problems.
> The CPU is 5960x with mild OC at 4.3 1.25v
> Is it possible that 2x Tian X at 1400mhz and 5960x @4.3 Ghz 1.25v with 16gb of ram and 4xSSD with Asus Xonar STX is just too much for this now 5yrs old PSU?
> 
> Im looking to get EVGA Supernova G3 1300w to replace this PSU i hope that one should cover the above system.
> Or there is totally different problem all together, anyone experienced something like this with SLi titans?


Even at max load you shouldn't be hitting but maybe 1000 watts. It may be causing your PSU to over-heat, how's the fan on it?

Definitely sounds like a PSU problem, but if you were running OG titans with that 5960X OC'ed I would have started having issues then I would think.

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=120-G2-1600-X1 that's the one I'm using. No kill like overkill. Extra hundred bucks for never having to worry about future upgrade wattage. Hell get 2 more titans and you will still be good to go.


----------



## gamingarena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Even at max load you shouldn't be hitting but maybe 1000 watts. It may be causing your PSU to over-heat, how's the fan on it?
> 
> Definitely sounds like a PSU problem, but if you were running OG titans with that 5960X OC'ed I would have started having issues then I would think.


I did not have 5960x with Titans (4930k) just 980's but same PSU so it might be maxing my PSU or overheating it has good airflow and its not that hot or warm at all ,but it is almost going on 6yrs now.
Oh well did not expect to spend another $200-300 on PSU on top of 2x Ttians but there is always something it can never be smooth sail


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> I did not have 5960x with Titans (4930k) just 980's but same PSU so it might be maxing my PSU or overheating it has good airflow and its not that hot or warm at all ,but it is almost going on 6yrs now.
> Oh well did not expect to spend another $200-300 on PSU on top of 2x Ttians but there is always something it can never be smooth sail


Did I mention i sprayed dyed coolant all over my wall and Now I'm gonna have to repaint the damn thing? lol, I'll trade you that for having to upgrade a PSU.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Well yeah, if I had a franken-titan X, an electrical engineer to hard mod it up, an awesome LN2 set up, and knew what to do with it... Yeah, no I still couldn't do that lol.
> 
> Those scores won't last long at all anyway. Hell, I think I'm the only one who has water blocks installed. Once JPM decides to slap blocks on his and same with Redmoon, I'll be so far behind them it will be ugly.
> 
> I am just absolutely floored by how well these things overclock though. I'm glad I didn't wait on 390X to come out, no way it will be able to compete max O/C to max O/C. Just screwin around and I'm already 90% higher than 290X crossfire.


I know, right?! These cards are absolute BEASTS!! I am looking forward to a lot of back and forth benchmarking with all of you fellow OCN'ers.









Having said that, i'm absolutely dying to put my 3x cards under water...zero hesitation from me to use 1550-1600core/8200mem on all three as daily clocks once I see that my finished loop is capable. I'm fully expecting higher voltages and clocks for benchmarking for sure though.









Also, you're 90% higher than 290X CrossFire likely because their VRAM is tapped out; I have 2x 8GB 290Xs in CF still that I haven't returned yet in my 3930K rig, and while they get spanked by a pair of OC'd Titan Xs, they're not 91% behind in FireStrike...lol


----------



## gamingarena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Did I mention i sprayed dyed coolant all over my wall and Now I'm gonna have to repaint the damn thing? lol, I'll trade you that for having to upgrade a PSU.


Lol that sucks man...

Anyways looks like i fixed the problem i unplugged everything and plugged everything back and its all smooth now,
no more crashing maybe i did not push the card all the way in or something the first time properly,
cant believe such a newb mistake i build systems for 20yrs.

And i plugged the killawat and its pulling full load with 5960x and 2x Titans all OC around 780w max lots of headroom there so i guess i dodged the bullet








but good luck with your painting









Thanks for the help


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> I just installed my New 2x Titan X in my system and my system became unstable with 2, my CPU clocks wont hold at all i needed to lower 400mhz to make it stable all the apps-games crashes to desktop.
> If i run each Card by itself no problem its the cpu i tested just cpu benches its like has no enough Voltage. 3D mark would crash at physix test every single time. or Cinebench CPU test will crash
> I have older Corsair AX1200 not the " i" version but the first one, i ran 2x original Titans and 2x 980's on this PSU with no problems.
> The CPU is 5960x with mild OC at 4.3 1.25v
> Is it possible that 2x Tian X at 1400mhz and 5960x @4.3 Ghz 1.25v with 16gb of ram and 4xSSD with Asus Xonar STX is just too much for this now 5yrs old PSU?
> 
> Im looking to get EVGA Supernova G3 1300w to replace this PSU i hope that one should cover the above system.
> Or there is totally different problem all together, anyone experienced something like this with SLi titans?


I'm Running A 3770k @5ghz On A Gigabyte Sniper mobo and my computer will not even post with the second titan x installed.

Both cards are fine alone...but put em in at the same time and no boot :-(

I ran quad 7970 lightnings, SLI OG Titans, and SLI GTX 980s with no problems on my setup...what the heck is going on????


----------



## xorbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Did I mention i sprayed dyed coolant all over my wall and Now I'm gonna have to repaint the damn thing? lol, I'll trade you that for having to upgrade a PSU.


Good luck with that, because the dye will bleed through the fresh wet paint ...


----------



## 5150 Joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgs2008*
> 
> For people who ordered from amazon finally got an eta for my cards, 2nd April. But that,s to Aus so I guess US folks should expect theirs sooner if any of you ordered from there


March 30th for me with Prime one day shipping. Exam on the 31st which means I don't get to mess w/it until the 1st.


----------



## intrigger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> March 30th for me with Prime one day shipping. Exam on the 31st which means I don't get to mess w/it until the 1st.


Damn dirty apes lol!  April 7th Amazon eta for my 4 Titan Xs, oh well, looks like patience will have to be my virtue


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Well I just pulled the trigger and ordered 2 of these bad boys! I managed to find the UK's cheapest price, so I took aim and ordered 2 EVGA reference cards - both at a rather reasonable £848.64 each!!!









More stock on the way, grab em while there hot boys:-

https://www.lambda-tek.com/EVGA-12G-P4-2990-KR~sh/B2039098


----------



## stryker7314

So what's the consensus on backplates? Should we wait for a water cooled backplate? Someone was offering one, don't remember the company though.

I ordered an EK backplate and plan on cooling it with silent fans, seeing as how it is sort of like a heatsink it should have some effect right?


----------



## sgs2008

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> March 30th for me with Prime one day shipping. Exam on the 31st which means I don't get to mess w/it until the 1st.


I get to play with my cards for 2 days before i go overseas for a week


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> I did not have 5960x with Titans (4930k) just 980's but same PSU so it might be maxing my PSU or overheating it has good airflow and its not that hot or warm at all ,but it is almost going on 6yrs now.
> Oh well did not expect to spend another $200-300 on PSU on top of 2x Ttians but there is always something it can never be smooth sail


I have 2 of those PSUs and they are very strong - plenty for 2 titanX. Before you buy a new PSU (unless you just want to







) download a copy of AID64, open the stress test and select the voltage tab > preferences> select the voltage to monitor (12, 3, 5V etc). You could use HWI but you need to recognize that it reports values from sensors that do not exist and need to ifnore them (folks have a hard time with that).
Don't run the stress test, just minimize the window and replicate the conditions that cause the VGA problem (with out crashing of course) then max the window... are the voltages at spec?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stryker7314*
> 
> So what's the consensus on backplates? Should we wait for a water cooled backplate? Someone was offering one, don't remember the company though.
> 
> I ordered an EK backplate and plan on cooling it with silent fans, seeing as how it is sort of like a heatsink it should have some effect right?


Aquacomputer. THey only work with the AC block.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaXmAn*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6341226


looks good now.


----------



## stryker7314

Looks like air-cooling the back it is. Might strap one of these to the backplate-

http://www.amazon.com/10-000-Extruded-Aluminum-Heatsink/dp/B00OYF9XU0/ref=sr_1_37?ie=UTF8&qid=1427199180&sr=8-37&keywords=aluminum+heatsink


----------



## curly haired boy

so, based on the titan x's pretty great OCing performance, I think I want to get one. peace of mind at 1080p, and the ability to handle VR later. Do you think it'll work with a Kraken G10? I'm not gonna go full custom water at this point, but i don't want throttling.

also, does anyone know how the titan performs with some of those 1440p ultra widescreens? the really wide ones, are there any benchmarks?

Thanks!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stryker7314*
> 
> Looks like air-cooling the back it is. Might strap one of these to the backplate-
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/10-000-Extruded-Aluminum-Heatsink/dp/B00OYF9XU0/ref=sr_1_37?ie=UTF8&qid=1427199180&sr=8-37&keywords=aluminum+heatsink


you'd have to mill the back to accommodate protruding ICs.


----------



## stryker7314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you'd have to mill the back to accommodate protruding ICs.


I don't have sweet milling skillz for that, so I'm just gonna thermal tape it to an EK backplate


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stryker7314*
> 
> I don't have sweet milling skillz for that, so I'm just gonna thermal tape it to an EK backplate


ah.. not to the pcb


----------



## sk3tch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> I did not have 5960x with Titans (4930k) just 980's but same PSU so it might be maxing my PSU or overheating it has good airflow and its not that hot or warm at all ,but it is almost going on 6yrs now.
> Oh well did not expect to spend another $200-300 on PSU on top of 2x Ttians but there is always something it can never be smooth sail


You should be fine. I know you guys aren't fans of Corsair Link, but this is the readout from my AX1500i (Kill-A-Watt en route):

*2x TITAN X, 5960X - heavily OC'd for Fire Strike Extreme runs* - max ~830W
http://1pcent.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/3dmark_firestrike_ultra_031215.png
link to full size image.

*3x GTX 980 SC, 5960X - "mild" OC for Fire Strike Extreme runs* - max ~945W
http://1pcent.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/3dmark_firestrike_ultra_031215.png
link to full size image.

EDIT: linked to full size images - guess it didn't like my BB code linking to my images and imported the thumbs, instead.


----------



## alexp247365

Nvidia store had stock yesterday. Ordered ~ noon CST, and received a shipping notice later in the evening. Will be a nice upgrade to 980 SLI that didn't work very well playin FFXIV.


----------



## stryker7314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ah.. not to the pcb


Gonna attach one of these 3.5 x 6 heatsinks over the memory/vrm area and us an antec spot cool. No side panel on my case (SilverStone GD-07), so doesn't matter how ugly it is on the inside.









http://www.heatsinkusa.com/3-500-wide-extruded-aluminum-heatsink/


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sk3tch*
> 
> You should be fine. I know you guys aren't fans of Corsair Link, but this is the readout from my AX1500i (Kill-A-Watt en route):
> 
> *2x TITAN X, 5960X - heavily OC'd for Fire Strike Extreme runs* - max ~830W
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://1pcent.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/3dmark_firestrike_ultra_031215.png
> link to full size image.
> 
> *3x GTX 980 SC, 5960X - "mild" OC for Fire Strike Extreme runs* - max ~945W
> http://1pcent.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/3dmark_firestrike_ultra_031215.png
> link to full size image.
> 
> 
> EDIT: linked to full size images - guess it didn't like my BB code linking to my images and imported the thumbs, instead.


same as kill-a-watt measurement: http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/1720_20#post_23707051


----------



## Sheyster

Still no EVGA SC BIOS from anyone?







Come on OCN!!









@szeged, did you get a chance to test the BIOS I posted a few pages back?


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xorbe*
> 
> Good luck with that, because the dye will bleed through the fresh wet paint ...


Killz primer should work I hope.

I tried like all hell to get a run at 1600 core last night and for the life of me I couldn't do it. Stuck at 1590 using Cyclopes bios cranked up all the way on voltage and power. Get about half way through a 1595 before it crashes. anyone got any suggestions? Already tried underclocking the memory and dropping the voltage a few MV, but i didn't tweak the power limit any, just left that maxed.


----------



## Spiriva

Sweet, I just got an email from EK "Dear customer, your package was sent 24.03.2015 by UPS." I went for the "EK-FC Titan X - Acetal+Nickel ".
EK first told me that the block was not gonna be in stock till the 25th, but I guess they got it one day early









Would be nice if Inet.se should ship my Titan X sc soon too.

**Btw have any one flashed a EVGA Titan X SC yet ?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Killz primer should work I hope.
> 
> I tried like all hell to get a run at 1600 core last night and for the life of me I couldn't do it. Stuck at 1590 using Cyclopes bios cranked up all the way on voltage and power. Get about half way through a 1595 before it crashes. anyone got any suggestions? Already tried underclocking the memory and dropping the voltage a few MV, but i didn't tweak the power limit any, just left that maxed.


Try my BIOS, TDP is a bit higher. May not matter. If it's cold outside you can try that; benching outside.


----------



## cowie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Killz primer should work I hope.
> 
> I tried like all hell to get a run at 1600 core last night and for the life of me I couldn't do it. Stuck at 1590 using Cyclopes bios cranked up all the way on voltage and power. Get about half way through a 1595 before it crashes. anyone got any suggestions? Already tried underclocking the memory and dropping the voltage a few MV, but i didn't tweak the power limit any, just left that maxed.


1st I would clean it with "wall and all"

lol the card I would just get colder if you can by about 10c - 20 c


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Killz primer should work I hope.
> 
> I tried like all hell to get a run at 1600 core last night and for the life of me I couldn't do it. Stuck at 1590 using Cyclopes bios cranked up all the way on voltage and power. Get about half way through a 1595 before it crashes. anyone got any suggestions? Already tried underclocking the memory and dropping the voltage a few MV, but i didn't tweak the power limit any, just left that maxed.


try setting the power slider to 130% instead of the max. Sounds stupid but did help me for a few runs. (or adj the bios so that TDP > power limit.)


----------



## cowie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Try my BIOS, TDP is a bit higher. May not matter. If it's cold outside you can try that; benching outside.


where is your bios?
EDIT found it









I don't have my card yet will be here in a few hours....funny I ordered an sc(was the only 1 in stock)but the new egg invoice says just the plain one.


----------



## Attero87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Still no EVGA SC BIOS from anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on OCN!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @szeged, did you get a chance to test the BIOS I posted a few pages back?


My SC is on the truck out for delivery, i'll put it up asap


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attero87*
> 
> My SC is on the truck out for delivery, i'll put it up asap


YES PLEASE! +Rep to you as soon as you do!
















Mine is out on the truck for delivery as well.


----------



## Rhuarc86

Would there be any benefit to throwing one of these on the EK backplate?
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GD2MRH8/ref=s9_simh_gw_p328_d0_i8?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=desktop-6&pf_rd_r=1Q903QRZATEGEX3E70Z8&pf_rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=1970566762&pf_rd_i=desktop


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curly haired boy*
> 
> so, based on the titan x's pretty great OCing performance, I think I want to get one. peace of mind at 1080p, and the ability to handle VR later. Do you think it'll work with a Kraken G10? I'm not gonna go full custom water at this point, but i don't want throttling.
> 
> also, does anyone know how the titan performs with some of those 1440p ultra widescreens? the really wide ones, are there any benchmarks?
> 
> Thanks!


I'd love to see more data on single and SLI @ 3440x1440 myself. Anyone has this kind of monitor to make some tests for us?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> where is your bios?
> EDIT found it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have my card yet will be here in a few hours....funny I ordered an sc(was the only 1 in stock)but the new egg invoice says just the plain one.


I see you found it, here's the link anyway:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/1660#post_23706121

I hope to put a ZIP file package together later today with:

- EVGA Titan X OC Stock BIOS
- NVIDIA Titan X Stock BIOS
- EVGA OC 450W TDP BIOS
- NVIDIA 450W TDP BIOS (same as the one I've posted above)

Once that's up, I'll look at other changes that can be made to clocks, etc.


----------



## wholeeo

Amazon finally gave me a date on my cards. March 30th, a damn Monday.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Still no EVGA SC BIOS from anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on OCN!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @szeged, did you get a chance to test the BIOS I posted a few pages back?


not yet, been running around town trying to find someone who sells stainless steel buffing compound so i dont have to wait forever for amazon to get some lol.


----------



## cowie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I see you found it, here's the link anyway:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/1660#post_23706121
> 
> I hope to put a ZIP file package together later today with:
> 
> - EVGA Titan X OC Stock BIOS
> - NVIDIA Titan X Stock BIOS
> - EVGA OC 450W TDP BIOS
> - NVIDIA 450W TDP BIOS (same as the one I've posted above)
> 
> Once that's up, I'll look at other changes that can be made to clocks, etc.


hmmmmm I cant seem to dl it?

it has to be an issue on my end because I cant dl the one on the first page either


----------



## Bosstoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> YES PLEASE! +Rep to you as soon as you do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is out on the truck for delivery as well.


My 3rd one is out for delivery too...


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Amazon finally gave me a date on my cards. March 30th, a damn Monday.


Try to change it for pick up.. I've done that before and was able to grab them on saturday. UPS/fedex, you can do it online.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bosstoss*
> 
> My 3rd one is out for delivery too...


Nice, my wife would literally kill me if I bought 3. I hope to sneak one more by her in a few months.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> Try to change it for pick up.. I've done that before and was able to grab them on saturday. UPS/fedex, you can do it online.


Online via Amazon? If carrier I'm not sure who they'll be using yet.


----------



## cowie

well I got the bios thanks and the card just came....its the sc?


----------



## jerrytsao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Amazon finally gave me a date on my cards. March 30th, a damn Monday.


Mine even worse, Apr 2nd


----------



## cowie

http://www.filedropper.com/gm200sc

if someone wants to reupload to somewhere else be my guest

evga sc stock


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> http://www.filedropper.com/gm200sc
> 
> if someone wants to reupload to somewhere else be my guest
> 
> evga sc stock


Awesome! +REP!


----------



## Sheyster

Here is the EVGA OC BIOS with 450W TDP power table modded, all clocks and voltages are the same as the stock OC BIOS.

*As always, flash at your own risk!*









GM200SC-450.zip 150k .zip file


----------



## Swolern

Performance-PCS now in stock and just delivered my EK block this morning.

My Titan-X is "out for delivery" in my area. Patiently waiting by door!!









Edit: Looks like PCS still has listed as pre-order. I guess they are only filling pre-orders at this time.


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Here is the EVGA OC BIOS with 450W TDP power table modded, all clocks and voltages are the same as the stock OC BIOS.
> 
> *As always, flash at your own risk!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GM200SC-450.zip 150k .zip file


This is the "EVGA Titan X SC" version, right ? Im hoping to get my waterblock and the card late this week or early next week








Thank you, +rep!


----------



## krel

Question for the experts - I have three TX's going to be using. I flashed each one to the Cyclops BIOS and they all run at 1475/4000 on air, pretty happy with that. I went ahead and set all three up in tri-sli to just mess around a bit while waiting for my blocks from EK later this week. They were overheating almost immediately in any sort of test - I don't know how people air cool three or four of these things?

Anyway, is the Cyclops BIOS what I should start with, once I've got the cards set up with the blocks? Or, should I start with the EVGA SC bios just posted? Or something else?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> This is the "EVGA Titan X SC" version, right ? Im hoping to get my waterblock and the card late this week or early next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, +rep!


It's the TDP modded EVGA SC BIOS, with the +127 MHz base clock. The Vanilla unmodded BIOS is a few posts above if you want that. This also has +127 MHz base clock, but stock TDP limits.


----------



## eleven010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Aquacomputer. THey only work with the AC block.


I have not seen the AC block or active backplate anywhere...Have you seen it somewhere?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eleven010*
> 
> I have not seen the AC block or active backplate anywhere...Have you seen it somewhere?


Is not out yet. Hell, not even the gtxt 980 active backplate is out yet. Just got word that Stren got the review sample of the 980 gtx. Who known when will be available for titanx.

http://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_info.php?products_id=3260


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Try my BIOS, TDP is a bit higher. May not matter. If it's cold outside you can try that; benching outside.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> try setting the power slider to 130% instead of the max. Sounds stupid but did help me for a few runs. (or adj the bios so that TDP > power limit.)


Cool, thanks I'll try that when I get home this evening.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> You do know that the SC version is exactly the same as the Reference version or the "Standard (LOL)" version but with a different bios right?
> 
> Which is just a bios flash away.
> 
> And doesn't go through any special binning or pre-screening of the sort?


i ordered the standerd card as the SC had a massive back log here in the Uk
i was thinking the SC just had a overclock i could do my self
is there any way i can get the SC bios so i can Flash my BIOS?
my card was £50 cheaper aswell


----------



## sk3tch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> Question for the experts - I have three TX's going to be using. I flashed each one to the Cyclops BIOS and they all run at 1475/4000 on air, pretty happy with that. I went ahead and set all three up in tri-sli to just mess around a bit while waiting for my blocks from EK later this week. They were overheating almost immediately in any sort of test - I don't know how people air cool three or four of these things?
> 
> Anyway, is the Cyclops BIOS what I should start with, once I've got the cards set up with the blocks? Or, should I start with the EVGA SC bios just posted? Or something else?


I don't have 3 TITAN X, but I have 2 - and I have run 3x TITANs, 4x680 Classifieds in the past on air - they run just great on air. That's with stock BIOS - though. They don't OC well unless you want to blast the fans. I'm sure the custom BIOS has removed some of the limiters in place on the card in terms of temps/etc. Were you running at 100% fan and still having overheating issues?

My 2x TITAN X run very cool when max OC'd (stock BIOS - around 1430) with 100% fan. Loud as hell, sure.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> i ordered the standerd card as the SC had a massive back log here in the Uk
> i was thinking the SC just had a overclock i could do my self
> is there any way i can get the SC bios so i can Flash my BIOS?
> my card was £50 cheaper aswell


Where did you order from dude?

And read up my friend, the SC Bios was just uploaded - See post #1864 by Cowie


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> Question for the experts - I have three TX's going to be using. I flashed each one to the Cyclops BIOS and they all run at 1475/4000 on air, pretty happy with that. I went ahead and set all three up in tri-sli to just mess around a bit while waiting for my blocks from EK later this week. They were overheating almost immediately in any sort of test - I don't know how people air cool three or four of these things?
> 
> Anyway, is the Cyclops BIOS what I should start with, once I've got the cards set up with the blocks? Or, should I start with the EVGA SC bios just posted? Or something else?


First make sure you have a fairly aggressive custom fan profile set so your fans start cranking up early. That will help. The Cyclops bios is fine. Just don't turn up the OCs too much(depending on temps) until you get them under water. 3-way sandwich tends to heat up very quickly, especially when OC'd. Throwing a 120mm fan pointed in the middle of the 3-way can help also, along with good case airflow.


----------



## cowie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Awesome! +REP!


thanks I made my own







 but I will have a look at that 1 too
















rep to u


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sk3tch*
> 
> I don't have 3 TITAN X, but I have 2 - and I have run 3x TITANs, 4x680 Classifieds in the past on air - they run just great on air. That's with stock BIOS - though. They don't OC well unless you want to blast the fans. I'm sure the custom BIOS has removed some of the limiters in place on the card in terms of temps/etc. Were you running at 100% fan and still having overheating issues?
> 
> My 2x TITAN X run very cool when max OC'd (stock BIOS - around 1430) with 100% fan. Loud as hell, sure.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> First make sure you have a fairly aggressive custom fan profile set so your fans start cranking up early. That will help. The Cyclops bios is fine. Just don't turn up the OCs too much(depending on temps) until you get them under water. 3-way sandwich tends to heat up very quickly, especially when OC'd.


Yeah, I've never run three cards before. They got hot FAST, and I wasn't running the fans all the way up, sounds like that was probably my main issue. Water is going to help a lot.


----------



## vmanuelgm

Hi guys.

Anyone knows if EK 980 nickel waterblock is compatible with Titan X???

The cards seem similar in construction...


----------



## MaxFTW

Date is now the 25th for UK stock

Pls no more delay


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> Hi guys.
> 
> Anyone knows if EK 980 nickel waterblock is compatible with Titan X???
> 
> The cards seem similar in construction...


hmm that's a good question, since alot of the EVGA 780/ti blocks were compatible w/ the titans as well (in most cases)


----------



## Jpmboy

So after only a quick look, the SC bios is actually quite different from the reference bios. No boost limit and elevated boost table, P0 clock states should load to 1.281V on this one. looks like fun.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> hmm that's a good question, since alot of the EVGA 780/ti blocks were compatible w/ the titans as well (in most cases)


it's pretty (easy) to assess yourself:


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> Hi guys.
> 
> Anyone knows if EK 980 nickel waterblock is compatible with Titan X???
> 
> The cards seem similar in construction...


Won't fit. It has a different VRM & VRAM layout.


----------



## vmanuelgm

Thanks for your replies.

A real pity!!!


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eleven010*
> 
> I have not seen the AC block or active backplate anywhere...Have you seen it somewhere?


They are a few weeks out.

This is from Shoggy a few days ago:
Quote:


> Hello,
> 
> the copper variants should be available in about two weeks. Nickel-plated will take about two weeks more.
> 
> I think the backplates will be about four weeks.
> 
> kind regards
> Sven


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> Hi guys.
> 
> Anyone knows if EK 980 nickel waterblock is compatible with Titan X???
> 
> The cards seem similar in construction...


They arent even close.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Where did you order from dude?
> 
> And read up my friend, the SC Bios was just uploaded - See post #1864 by Cowie


cool ill check it out, this thread is so long hard to keep up lol
so just flash my BIOS then it will set my card to the SC settings?

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/12gb-evga-geforce-gtx-titan-x-pcie-30-7010mhz-gddr5-gpu-1000mhz-boost-1075mhz-cores-3072-3x-dp-12-hd


----------



## wholeeo

I need them EK Nickel+Acetal blocks now. Anyone know what's the bridge I'd need for dual spacing?


----------



## V3teran

I may cancel one of these cards and send one of the waterblocks back. Thinking about it I do not game that much playing new games to warrant 2 cards. I have a ps4 for gta5 etc and I ain't played that since Xmas. I'm not really a bencher either so thinking about it, I think I will cancel my order for 2 and just get one. I play ed and older games, saying that I don't have as much Time as I used too and any spare time after work in the week I go to the gym. Weekend I just play in the evenings if I can so yeah I think ill cancel one card.


----------



## RedM00N

So it seems in Linux, I can have a higher core voltage vs windows.
Modding the GPU connected to the X-server, the offset for me allows up to 1.293v, but when applied, reading the core voltage in the terminal shows 1.2869v
Wonder if this is just an inaccuracy or the real deal.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> Thanks for your replies.
> 
> A real pity!!!


Yeah it's a shame but I suspect that eBay's gonna get some new listings very soon no doubt??? LOL

FYI - EK has already released a WB for the Titan X:-

http://www.ekwb.com/shop/

HTH


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> It's the TDP modded EVGA SC BIOS, with the +127 MHz base clock. The Vanilla unmodded BIOS is a few posts above if you want that. This also has +127 MHz base clock, but stock TDP limits.


Tx
...s.th. to play with on the coming weekend ...I think I now have 4 or so different Bios







...wouldn't it be nice if this card would come on a 780 Ti Cl / KPE PCB w. EVbot connector







...that said, Titan X is a rocket out of the box


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> I may cancel one of these cards and send one of the waterblocks back. Thinking about it I do not game that much playing new games to warrant 2 cards. I have a ps4 for gta5 etc and I ain't played that since Xmas. I'm not really a bencher either so thinking about it, I think I will cancel my order for 2 and just get one. I play ed and older games, saying that I don't have as much Time as I used too and any spare time after work in the week I go to the gym. Weekend I just play in the evenings if I can so yeah I think ill cancel one card.


Same thing here. I may cancel one as I only play Don't Starve and SFIV @ 1440P which toasters can run. Not sure SLI is even worth it to me but the E-Peen is real.









I also have a 900D which looks weird with only a single card,


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> So it seems in Linux, I can have a higher core voltage vs windows.
> Modding the GPU connected to the X-server, the offset for me allows up to 1.293v, but when applied, reading the core voltage in the terminal shows 1.2869v
> Wonder if this is just an inaccuracy or the real deal.


Break out your favorite DMM and find out!









It's probably just the software glitching.


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Same thing here. I may cancel one as I only play Don't Starve and SFIV @ 1440P which toasters can run. Not sure SLI is even worth it to me but the E-Peen is real.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a 900D which looks weird with only a single card,


I think if i was to use the actual card then so be it, but like yourself the card is not going to be used. Its just going to sit there humming away while the other card does 90% of the workload.
Tbh my 690 is excellent performance wise, its only let down by the vram other than that i woulda stuck with the 690. The vram limit im hitting in the games i play even with settings turned down. Its a shame tbh, anyhow ive just cancelled my card, im happy to roll with one, better performance than the 690 but without the vram limit.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Good stuff, dude!!! Now, de-throne Jpmboy and I, or bust!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting the counter-top test bench ready again...


whats the temp like haveing the cards so close?
ive got a ATX case and ordered 1 Titan X get it tomorrow
if i get one more i will have them close like yours are
what do you think about them temps?


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> They are a few weeks out.
> 
> This is from Shoggy a few days ago:


I'm guessing those active back plates will be highly sought after? Especially as the VRAM's have been reported as running hot. They do look like a high performance addition on top of a regular water block. Now I wonder if EK will be releasing their own version of it soon???


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> whats the temp like haveing the cards so close?
> ive got a ATX case and ordered 1 Titan X get it tomorrow
> if i get one more i will have them close like yours are
> what do you think about them temps?


two cards would be that close? what MB?


----------



## Silent Scone

If it's the Deluxe as pictured then no, second card goes in slot 4.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> Lol that sucks man...
> 
> Anyways looks like i fixed the problem i unplugged everything and plugged everything back and its all smooth now,
> no more crashing maybe i did not push the card all the way in or something the first time properly,
> cant believe such a newb mistake i build systems for 20yrs.
> 
> And i plugged the killawat and its pulling full load with 5960x and 2x Titans all OC around 780w max lots of headroom there so i guess i dodged the bullet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but good luck with your painting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help


so your useing 780w with 2x titans Xs?
i got a corair AX860 4770k OC to 4.2 would i be able to run 2?


----------



## RedM00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Break out your favorite DMM and find out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's probably just the software glitching.


Well it's the kernel/nvidia reporting the voltage, so I'd assume its on target. Going from the max offest to and from 0 changes temps by 4-5c, so something changes. Oddly enough my 1490mhz clock still is stable with offset to 0, need to get a tdp modded stock bios flashed in to test this again.

Also, don't think I have a DMM. Nor would I know where to apply the probes or w/e they are called.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> two cards would be that close? what MB?


its the maximus gene VI
the cards would be really close, i had this for a year was a bit more of a noob then did't think about how close they would be lol


----------



## sk3tch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> its the maximus gene VI
> the cards would be really close, i had this for a year was a bit more of a noob then did't think about how close they would be lol


You'll be fine. Just set aggressive fan profiles.

I ran 980 SLI on an X99 micro ATX board. It was great - only thing I hated was that I could not go Tri-SLI or 4-way SLI. Hence I upgraded.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sk3tch*


And this is why I never go MATX. Although I guess it would be fine if they were on water.


----------



## Silent Scone

Everything is fine on water.


----------



## sk3tch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> And this is why I never go MATX. Although I guess it would be fine if they were on water.


It is actually my favorite build ever. Great box. Ran beautifully. Yeah, I could not eek out that extra 5% of performance from overclocking it to the moon...


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sk3tch*
> 
> You'll be fine. Just set aggressive fan profiles.
> 
> I ran 980 SLI on an X99 micro ATX board. It was great - only thing I hated was that I could not go Tri-SLI or 4-way SLI. Hence I upgraded.


yeah dont think you need Tri Titan X lol its so powerful

so what temps were you getting? did you overclock them? the 980 did run cool from what i read

i do love my little case if i can get 2 titan Xs in then dont think ill regret getting a ATX


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sk3tch*
> 
> It is actually my favorite build ever. Great box. Ran beautifully. Yeah, I could not eek out that extra 5% of performance from overclocking it to the moon...


It's not just the cases I don't like. I really prefer full size ATX boards in general. They usually have cleaner power delivery/more phases, and are usually higher quality.


----------



## Bosstoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> whats the temp like haveing the cards so close?
> ive got a ATX case and ordered 1 Titan X get it tomorrow
> if i get one more i will have them close like yours are
> what do you think about them temps?


Temps are too too bad even without crazy fan speeds, at least not in a run of Heaven 4.0 @ 4K, stock voltage, OC to 1415/8000 on all 3


GPU Usage was a little wild with dips into the 60s then back up to 90s

Do these sorts of benches do better on Windows 8.1?


----------



## Baasha

Where is the link to the stock EVGA SuperClocked version BIOS? I see the 450W BIOS based on the SC edition but that may be a bit much since I'm running 4-Way SLI.

Is the 450W @ 100% Power Target?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Where is the link to the stock EVGA SuperClocked version BIOS? I see the 450W BIOS based on the SC edition but that may be a bit much since I'm running 4-Way SLI.
> 
> Is the 450W @ 100% Power Target?


original
http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/1860#post_23710004

modified
http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/1860#post_23710076

I am making a point of bookmark every bios posted since that is pretty much all I can do for now without my cards


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> whats the temp like haveing the cards so close?
> ive got a ATX case and ordered 1 Titan X get it tomorrow
> if i get one more i will have them close like yours are
> what do you think about them temps?


Well, for the 3 cards I pictured there, it was only to test them out and do quick benchmarks...tri-SLI on these with no OC would be fine, even with cards stacked on top of one another, as long as you have good airflow in your case + an aggressive fan profile on the cards.

Otherwise, for any sort of decent OC, Tri-SLI on stock cooling is pretty much unsustainable, unless you want to deal with ridiculous noise from a super-aggressive fan profile....and even then, i'd highly suggest watercooling. For 2-way SLI on an X99-Deluxe, stock cooling is fine as long as you're not over-volting + running with super high clocks on a modiefied BIOS, since they are spaced out on slots 1 and 4...but _for Tri-SLI, water is pretty much necessary,_ unless you're going to be running stock voltages + clocks.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Where is the link to the stock EVGA SuperClocked version BIOS? I see the 450W BIOS based on the SC edition but that may be a bit much since I'm running 4-Way SLI.
> 
> Is the 450W @ 100% Power Target?


@opt33 made me a modified Cyclops BIOS w/ stock clocks and only power limits extended (400w TDP). That allowed me to hit 1561mhz core + 8212mhz mem, with zero issues, *on air*, for all 3 of my cards (can/will go higher once i'm on water). If you're interested, I can shoot that over. I personally think 450w TDP is a bit too high myself, lol.


----------



## sk3tch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> It's not just the cases I don't like. I really prefer full size ATX boards in general. They usually have cleaner power delivery/more phases, and are usually higher quality.


Totally agree! Which is why I'm on a MSI X99S XPOWER AC now. I'm too much of a power user to do mATX. I just happened to have a buddy dumping his gear for cheap so I gave it a whirl.


----------



## Fiercy

Sign me up for the club can't wait to test it tomorrow when I get new cpu cooler.


----------



## Nytestryke

Ek just shipped my blocks







earlier than their restock date too, now just waiting on the titan arriving this weekend


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Everything is fine on water.


...or chilled water


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bosstoss*
> 
> Temps are too too bad even without crazy fan speeds, at least not in a run of Heaven 4.0 @ 4K, stock voltage, OC to 1415/8000 on all 3
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GPU Usage was a little wild with dips into the 60s then back up to 90s
> 
> Do these sorts of benches do better on Windows 8.1?


eh, the two squeezed cards can't breathe, but very nice 4K FPS !!


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> @opt33 made me a modified Cyclops BIOS w/ stock clocks and only power limits extended (400w TDP). That allowed me to hit 1561mhz core + 8212mhz mem, with zero issues, *on air*, for all 3 of my cards (can/will go higher once i'm on water). If you're interested, I can shoot that over. I personally think 450w TDP is a bit too high myself, lol.


Would be fantastic if you would be kind enough to send it over to me. I'm under water already so I can see how hard it will go.

With the original Cyclops bios at 1590 core clock (forget what the memory was at) the GPU barely broke 40 degrees, the EK blocks are fantastic. I'll get my IR gun out tonight and see what the VRM and memory temps are from the back of the card btw.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Would be fantastic if you would be kind enough to send it over to me. I'm under water already so I can see how hard it will go.
> 
> With the original Cyclops bios at 1590 core clock (forget what the memory was at) the GPU barely broke 40 degrees, the EK blocks are fantastic. I'll get my IR gun out tonight and see what the VRM and memory temps are from the back of the card btw.


Sent!


----------



## eleven010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> @opt33 made me a modified Cyclops BIOS w/ stock clocks and only power limits extended (400w TDP). That allowed me to hit 1561mhz core + 8212mhz mem, with zero issues, *on air*, for all 3 of my cards (can/will go higher once i'm on water). If you're interested, I can shoot that over. I personally think 450w TDP is a bit too high myself, lol.


Could you send a copy of that BIOS my way?

Thanks!


----------



## V3teran

Why does it say here 24GB and 48Gb instead of 12GB?
This is on the original Nvidia page!
http://www.geforce.com/geforce-gtx-titan-x/buy-gpu


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Where is the link to the stock EVGA SuperClocked version BIOS? I see the 450W BIOS based on the SC edition but that may be a bit much since I'm running 4-Way SLI.
> 
> Is the 450W @ 100% Power Target?


No, 100% is 350w, you have to slide it over to get higher TDP.


----------



## Silent Scone

Apparently it's meant to say 2-4 and 4-8gb. It's a typo. Alternatively it could be to cover Deep Learning requirements


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> Why does it say here 24GB and 48Gb instead of 12GB?
> This is on the original Nvidia page!
> http://www.geforce.com/geforce-gtx-titan-x/buy-gpu


system ram requirement not the card memory. Most likely whoever wrote that messed up.


----------



## KuuFA

opt bios sent my way too please? I can do 1540 on cyclops's I want to see if i can go higher.

need to have @szeged to post all of the bios in the OP. or just have a google drive folder for them


----------



## jcde7ago

I'm getting flooded with requests for opt33's modded Cyclops BIOS, so here it is! Been tested personally, and by a few people by now, but as always...flash at your own risk, fellow OCN'ers!









opt33-Cyclops-400wTDPwithstockclocks.zip 150k .zip file


As the name implies, it is purely a stock Titan X BIOS with stock clocks (non-EVGA) with modified power limits to allow 400w TDP.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> @opt33 made me a modified Cyclops BIOS w/ stock clocks and only power limits extended (400w TDP). That allowed me to hit 1561mhz core + 8212mhz mem, with zero issues, *on air*, for all 3 of my cards (can/will go higher once i'm on water). If you're interested, I can shoot that over. *I personally think 450w TDP is a bit too high myself*, lol.


I need to make a correction to my post.

The BIOS I posted is actually *425w* when set to max power limit. I will fix the OP.

Sorry about that, I guess I've forgotten how to do percentages.


----------



## radeonrulz

plz tell us what the gun is telling you (maybe with and without backplate if possible), woiuld be great !


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I need to make a correction to my post.
> 
> The BIOS I posted is actually *425w* when set to max power limit. I will fix the OP.
> 
> Sorry about that, I guess I've forgotten how to do percentages.


Well in that case...I might give that 425w TDP a try...but only after I get on water next week.


----------



## szeged

at home depot, will post all the bios to the front page when i get back.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Finally, Newegg.ca listed it at $1299.99 CAD. Now for them to actually receive stock so I can stop waiting on Amazon.


----------



## Sheyster

I've decided to just re-post a new file containing ALL of the GM200 BIOS files I have. The attached ZIP file contains:

1) Vanilla NVIDIA GM200 BIOS (GM200.ROM)

2) 425W TDP NVIDIA GM200 BIOS (GM200-425.ROM)

3) Vanilla EVGA SC GM200 BIOS (GM200SC.ROM)

4) 425W TDP EVGA SC GM200 BIOS (GM200SC-425.ROM)

Sorry for any confusion about the TDP limit in the other posts folks.


















GM200BIOS.zip 601k .zip file


Info about the stock EVGA SC BIOS:

> +127 MHz to core clock
> Boost limit removed
> More aggressive boost table

The SC Modded BIOS has all of the above features, plus:

> Default TDP of 350w
> Max TDP of 425w (at 121% slider position)

I recommend that everyone use the SC modded BIOS (GM200SC-425.ROM).


----------



## traxtech

I think we are all interested in the temps for the back of the card









On that note, i get my EVGA Titan X tomorrow! What's the best bios currently for this? Still the Cyclops?


----------



## Swolern

So are you guys with high OCs getting throttling due to TDP or temps? How much difference after going on water?


----------



## Bosstoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> eh, the two squeezed cards can't breathe, but very nice 4K FPS !!


It was actually only @ 1100mhz. For some reason it was messing up with only 1 card using Cyclops' BIOS, but I fixed it now.


----------



## radeonrulz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Would be fantastic if you would be kind enough to send it over to me. I'm under water already so I can see how hard it will go.
> 
> With the original Cyclops bios at 1590 core clock (forget what the memory was at) the GPU barely broke 40 degrees, the EK blocks are fantastic. I'll get my IR gun out tonight and see what the VRM and memory temps are from the back of the card btw.


plz give us a hint on your temps, with and without backplate if possible =)


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radeonrulz*
> 
> plz give us a hint on your temps, with and without backplate if possible =)


The GPU temp would be around 30-50c

backplates wont make a difference as they are not active unless you use some thermal pads to make them have contact with the back plate.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> I think we are all interested in the temps for the back of the card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On that note, i get my EVGA Titan X tomorrow! What's the best bios currently for this? Still the Cyclops?


back of the card highest temps i have seen (with an IR gun) is around 67-70c nothing too high.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> So are you guys with high OCs getting throttling due to TDP or temps? How much difference after going on water?


Will test I am under a uniblock but I am waiting for some heatsinks to apply to the vrm's and memory. but so far I went from 1501 to 1540 on water but I think i can go higher with some heatsinks.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> The GPU temp would be around 30-50c
> 
> backplates wont make a difference as they are not active unless you use some thermal pads to make them have contact with the back plate.


EK backplates on my OG Titan had active thermal pads, I would think the new model should be the same.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> back of the card highest temps i have seen (with an IR gun) is around 67-70c nothing too high.
> Will test I am under a uniblock but I am waiting for some heatsinks to apply to the vrm's and memory. but so far I went from 1501 to 1540 on water but I think i can go higher with some heatsinks.


Nice clocks. Sounds good. Thanks.

Any throttling when on air?


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bosstoss*
> 
> Temps are too too bad even without crazy fan speeds, at least not in a run of Heaven 4.0 @ 4K, stock voltage, OC to 1415/8000 on all 3
> 
> 
> GPU Usage was a little wild with dips into the 60s then back up to 90s
> 
> Do these sorts of benches do better on Windows 8.1?


what you mean too too bad? type error?
what was the max temps hitting


----------



## radeonrulz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> The GPU temp would be around 30-50c
> 
> backplates wont make a difference as they are not active unless you use some thermal pads to make them have contact with the back plate.


im just curious about the temps on the backside, not the gpu, its the memory im looking for. they had a few IR shots where you could see melting hynix rivers made from lava








and i would love to have someone with EK-Block +- backplate and a gimmick like an IR gun to have the setup most of us have in mind beeing able to validate it temperaturewise


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radeonrulz*
> 
> plz tell us what the gun is telling you (maybe with and without backplate if possible), woiuld be great !


I'll post it up, backplates just finally shipped today from EK, so won't be until the weekend before they show up. There are a few that already have them in so someone will probably beat me to those numbers.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> The GPU temp would be around 30-50c
> 
> backplates wont make a difference as they are not active unless you use some thermal pads to make them have contact with the back plate.


can you use a back plate and pads on air to take the temp down?


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> EK backplates on my OG Titan had active thermal pads, I would think the new model should be the same.
> Nice clocks. Sounds good. Thanks.
> 
> Any throttling when on air?


well with fan percentage at 80% which is basically too loud for 24/7 with cyclops bios i wouldn't throttle with stock bios stock voltage/ 110% power target i could hit 1450 and not throttle but then again it was with 80% fan profile lol.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> The GPU temp would be around 30-50c
> 
> backplates wont make a difference as they are not active unless you use some thermal pads to make them have contact with the back plate.


Backplates works on GTX 980 here. They are hot!

Ordered 2x EK ek blocks + backplates for the Titan X's. Time will tell if it cools down or not


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> So are you guys with high OCs getting throttling due to TDP or temps? How much difference after going on water?


Not on any of the temps the onboard card are reporting on GPU-Z or precisionX (If afterburner working yet on these cards, PrecisionX is a pain), the core is only getting up to 15* C over ambient water temps last night with 133% power limit and +114 mV. In about 2 or 3 hours I'll check on the VRM on the back of the PCB and see if those are getting toasty or not.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radeonrulz*
> 
> im just curious about the temps on the backside, not the gpu, its the memory im looking for. they had a few IR shots where you could see melting hynix rivers made from lava
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i would love to have someone with EK-Block +- backplate and a gimmick like an IR gun to have the setup most of us have in mind beeing able to validate it temperaturewise


that is relative, right? clocks, airflow.. etc. anyway no backplate:
already posted days ago. hottest spot is where the vrm mounts are. can gget to 60C very fast at 1400 or higher. stock voltage and clocks... ~ 50C. memory ~50C max.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that is relative, right? clocks, airflow.. etc. anyway no backplate:
> already posted days ago. hottest spot is where the vrm mounts are. can gget to 60C very fast at 1400 or higher. stock voltage and clocks... ~ 50C. memory ~50C max.


That was with a uni block i thought. What was up with that Toms thermal camera recording 100*C memory on the back?


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> I'm getting flooded with requests for opt33's modded Cyclops BIOS, so here it is! Been tested personally, and by a few people by now, but as always...flash at your own risk, fellow OCN'ers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> opt33-Cyclops-400wTDPwithstockclocks.zip 150k .zip file
> 
> 
> As the name implies, it is purely a stock Titan X BIOS with stock clocks (non-EVGA) with modified power limits to allow 400w TDP.


Awesome! You are able to hit 1561mhz in 3-way SLI? That's an incredible OC!

I tried the original Cyclops Bios with power at 115% but it doesn't even hold 1375mhz!

Does the power target improve the OC a lot? One of my cards has an ASIC of 60% which is garbage. I think it's gimping my OC to 1329 - 1367mhz across all 4 cards!









I will try your modded Cyclops BIOS. Wish me luck!


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> That was with a uni block i thought. What was up with that Toms thermal camera recording 100*C memory on the back?


nope on air.

With a uniblock with no heatsinks and just a fan blowing over it I was easily hitting 80's and 90's


----------



## moeqawama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> can you use a back plate and pads on air to take the temp down?


I've been trying to know the answer to this as well


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> I think we are all interested in the temps for the back of the card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *On that note, i get my EVGA Titan X tomorrow! What's the best bios currently for this? Still the Cyclops?*


Probably the modded EVGA SC BIOS.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> nope on air.
> 
> With a uniblock with no heatsinks and just a fan blowing over it I was easily hitting 80's and 90's


Cool, sounds good.


----------



## Nizzen

Backplate covers the whole lenght of graphics cards PCB, serves as an aesthetic add-on *and also provides passive cooling for the backside of voltage regulation module (VRM).*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> That was with a uni block i thought. What was up with that Toms thermal camera recording 100*C memory on the back?


front-side was with the uniblock - made me bring out the delta fan! . back of the pcb was also posted.. and same as above. I've never seen the temps on the back they report. And I'm paraniod when benching on air.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moeqawama*
> 
> I've been trying to know the answer to this as well


you actually wil lhave to use pads or an insulator of some sort in order to stop the metal plate from making direct (and shorting) contact with exposed solder points on the pcb. Some folks add extra pads to deal with local hot spots.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Backplate covers the whole lenght of graphics cards PCB, serves as an aesthetic add-on *and also provides passive cooling for the backside of voltage regulation module (VRM).*


nah, the best reason was posted by a member.. "protect the pcb from me" !


----------



## Silent Scone

Yep, I bit the bullet on the back plates because I can see the spillage already flashing before eyes from future events


----------



## moeqawama

Question. If I add Fujipoly thermal pads and backplate but keep it on air, will it be somewhat effective in keeping the VRMs slightly cooler? And what backplate so you Gus recommend? I'd appreciate the response, gentlemen!


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moeqawama*
> 
> Question. If I add Fujipoly thermal pads and backplate but keep it on air, will it be somewhat effective in keeping the VRMs slightly cooler? And what backplate so you Gus recommend? I'd appreciate the response, gentlemen!


I think it will be much better over having nothing at all. Those Fuji pads are worth it if you ask me. The 11 watt stuff. Unless that crazy 17w stuff has gone down in price.


----------



## Silent Scone

Why are people worried about the VRM? It's not possible to supply them enough current yet to worry about the temps on them


----------



## Spiriva

I guess the flashing of Titan X is pretty much like the older Nvidia cards ?

nvflash --index=0 --protectoff
nvflash --index=0 -4 -5 -6 BIOSNAME.rom


----------



## traxtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Probably the modded EVGA SC BIOS.


Thanks very much, ill get it ready for when it arrives


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Why are people worried about the VRM? It's not possible to supply them enough current yet to worry about the temps on them


well if they are naked they are. lol.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> well if they are naked they are. lol.


mmm, not as much as one might think. any active fan will do.


----------



## brandon02852

Do not use Liquid Pro or Liquid Ultra if you are using stock cooling on the reference model. There is a slight gap between the die and the heatskink. The liquid ultra was not even making contact. Replacing with MX4 right now.


----------



## carlhil2

Can someone tell me what my actual OC is with this bios please..


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stryker7314*
> 
> Looks like air-cooling the back it is. Might strap one of these to the backplate-
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/10-000-Extruded-Aluminum-Heatsink/dp/B00OYF9XU0/ref=sr_1_37?ie=UTF8&qid=1427199180&sr=8-37&keywords=aluminum+heatsink






Did that with my OG Titans, just ordered a third card so I will not have the spacing this time around.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Probably the modded EVGA SC BIOS.


What were your max core/mem clocks with that one?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Can someone tell me what my actual OC is with this bios please..


i would go with what PX say's also see what it's reporting in GPUz under the sensor tab


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> mmm, not as much as one might think. any active fan will do.


nope had a GT on them and they hit 90's easy.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i would go with what PX say's also see what it's reporting in GPUz under the sensor tab


^^ good advice ! For example, see the difference between GPUz 'nominal' front tab and sensor tab on my last 3d11 run, big variance, w/ sensor tab being the right one


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> nope had a GT on them and they hit 90's easy.


And that's bare yes? 90c is within tolerance. The mosfets are designed to take more, some don't even throttle till 120c


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> What were your max core/mem clocks with that one?


0 - my card is at home, still in the box, while I'm stuck here at work.

Once I've had a chance to test it, I'll post my own results.

See below: (this is why I think it's the best one to use right now)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> So after only a quick look, the SC bios is actually quite different from the reference bios. No boost limit and elevated boost table, P0 clock states should load to 1.281V on this one. looks like fun.


I can confirm what he said, the BIOS is indeed a bit different than the stock BIOS.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> 0 - my card is at home, still in the box, while I'm stuck here at work.
> 
> Once I've had a chance to test it, I'll post my own results.
> 
> See below: (this is why I think it's the best one to use right now)
> I can confirm what he said, the BIOS is indeed a bit different than the stock BIOS.


Ooo...does sound like fun...must try it out when I get home! Is the TDP at 425w? Is that the one you guys are referring to?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Ooo...does sound like fun...must try it out when I get home! Is the TDP at 425w? Is that the one you guys are referring to?


Yeah, the TDP on the *modded* EVGA OC BIOS is indeed 425w max, not 450 like I posted earlier.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> 0 - my card is at home, still in the box, while I'm stuck here at work.
> 
> Once I've had a chance to test it, I'll post my own results.
> 
> See below: (this is why I think it's the best one to use right now)
> I can confirm what he said, the BIOS is indeed a bit different than the stock BIOS.


Using this bios roght now. It seems like i am stuck on 1.237v wont bump me up to 1.281v.


----------



## Baasha

Sigh... I've flashed most of the custom BIOSes posted in this thread.

None of them help me get past 1367Mhz.









I think one of the cards is just really bad for OC'ing. However, In 4-Way SLI, it's not bad for a >33% OC.









Will have to see if voltage can be upped and then will try again.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Why are people worried about the VRM? It's not possible to supply them enough current yet to worry about the temps on them


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> I guess the flashing of Titan X is pretty much like the older Nvidia cards ?
> 
> nvflash --index=0 --protectoff
> nvflash --index=0 -4 -5 -6 BIOSNAME.rom


Allmost. disable the driver on each card in device manager (I disable SLI to minimize screen bork), disable the card in slot 0 last. Maxwell requires you disable the drivers (or uninstall them)
With a single card, use the bios flash in the op,,, just drag and drop the bios onto the exe icon... hit "y" when prompted - easy
Protectoff is not necessary
for multiple cards:

Admin cmnd prompt:
nvflash -i{0...1,2,3} -6 romname.rom

hit the "y" key when prompted.
Reboot
enable SLI and you're done.

oh yeah - ALWAYS: nvflash --save original.rom ...you never know









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> nope had a GT on them and they hit 90's easy.


^^This. the vrms on this card get hot VERY fast. Makes 1.5+V 980 Strix seems cold.


----------



## DNMock

Sorry guys, I spoke too soon. Stopped by both Ace and Autozone on the way home. Neither carry IR thermometers, so looks like I'll have to order one online, so it will be a couple days. Sorry bout that.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Sorry guys, I spoke too soon. Stopped by both Ace and Autozone on the way home. Neither carry IR thermometers, so looks like I'll have to order one online, so it will be a couple days. Sorry bout that.


Get this one

$16.98 - $6 w/ promotional code NGUN6OFF = $10.98

if you have prime shipping is free.

I have one and it works great!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Sigh... I've flashed most of the custom BIOSes posted in this thread.
> 
> None of them help me get past 1367Mhz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think one of the cards is just really bad for OC'ing. However, In 4-Way SLI, it's not bad for a >33% OC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will have to see if voltage can be upped and then will try again.


 txscmod1.zip 150k .zip file


still early in testing, but did get some v good benchmarks and long Heaven loops in.

TDP = 425W
PL - 417
MB PCIE power at spec
8 and 6 pin wattage divied the rest.
Fan curve = OEM
same clocks and voltage as SC bios, (no boost limit)
vram still 1.6V
also - it's always best to order the cards in your slots from highest AISC to lowest since the low cards will have a higher base voltage.

use at your own risk!

(really no better than cyclops in my hands)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Using this bios roght now. It seems like i am stuck on 1.237v wont bump me up to 1.281v.


how can you tell?


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> txscmod1.zip 150k .zip file
> 
> 
> still early in testing, but did get some v good benchmarks and long Heaven loops in.
> 
> TDP = 425W
> PL - 417
> MB PCIE power at spec
> 8 and 6 pin wattage divied the rest.
> Fan curve = OEM
> same clocks and voltage as SC bios, (no boost limit)
> vram still 1.6V
> also - it's always best to order the cards in your slots from highest AISC to lowest since the low cards will have a higher base voltage.
> 
> use at your own risk!
> 
> (really no better than cyclops in my hands)
> how can you tell?


Just based on PX and GPU-Z (I know I shouldn't trust Software readings but yeah.)

With cyclops It will push to 1.281 shown on PX

But maybe it is pushing 1.281 and its not showing it?

I wish we could use the cold plate from the OG cooler with a uniblock without a shim that would make things soo much easier to cool these vrm's


----------



## opt33

1) Bench bios linked below, allows incremental voltage increase with precision x from stock 1.168v up to 1.274v. No one has tested this one but me, but will upload for those that want to use it. This has cyclops power limits and only other change was unlocking volts from 1.168 stock to max 1.274v (instead of max 1.224), and clamping down boost speed/table so doesnt go crazy with unlocked voltage.

Good for benching bios, not sure about 24/7, and requires precision x to alter volts.

a) when you restart computer, volts will be ~1.27v with gpu 1202 boost (with gpu load, will downclock like normal at idle). Hit the default button on precision X, this will reset your core to 1037 and volts to stock 1.168v (while at load).

b) The only caveat is as you incrementally increase voltage, the core speed will increase incrementally back up to 1202max according to the boost table.
--- if you use 1.168v, core clock is 1037, so +300 is 1337.
--- If you use 1.22V, core clock is ~1100, so+300 is 1400.
----If you max the volts with +112 in precisionX so voltage is 1.274, then clock speed is always 1202, so +300 is 1502.
--- Basically set your volts, then double check speed at load, until you know the core speed per voltage.

c) if precisionx loads with windows, hopefully it will retain settings, but double check. I think it may depend on settings. And if you crash, just hit default, to reset.

I am using it for benching, file name is bench_116v_127v.rom:
http://s000.tinyupload.com/index.php?file_id=73660117394128165756

2) Other bios I made has already been posted, with just cyclops power changes to clean bios.

And as always flash at your own risk.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> txscmod1.zip 150k .zip file
> 
> 
> still early in testing, but did get some v good benchmarks and long Heaven loops in.
> 
> TDP = 425W
> PL - 417
> MB PCIE power at spec
> 8 and 6 pin wattage divied the rest.
> Fan curve = OEM
> same clocks and voltage as SC bios, (no boost limit)
> vram still 1.6V
> also - it's always best to order the cards in your slots from highest AISC to lowest since the low cards will have a higher base voltage.
> 
> use at your own risk!
> 
> (really no better than cyclops in my hands)
> how can you tell?


how are you flashing that, or do you have an evga...I tried nvflash that bypasses all certs...but not letting me, Id mismatch. do I need to use different nvflash command?

a disabled boost is easier for adding core speed


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> how are you flashing that, or do you have an evga...I tried nvflash that bypasses all certs...but not letting me, Id mismatch. do I need to use different nvflash command?
> 
> *a disabled boost is easier for adding core speed*


sorry - was on the Treadmill watching the Ranger (loose).
yeah - that may be what these cards like best. can do.
The two bioses have different version numbers so you get asked if you want to flash to it ... in addition to the normal confirmation. Certification is not this check.

In my case I flashed 2 reference Nvidia cards :


the cards will be read as EVGA.
original NV bioos


nflash -6 romname.rom
hit "y" (2 or 3 times... i didnlt count)


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> how are you flashing that, or do you have an evga...I tried nvflash that bypasses all certs...but not letting me, Id mismatch. do I need to use different nvflash command?
> 
> *a disabled boost is easier for adding core speed*


...would it matter much w/KBoost on ?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Using this bios roght now. It seems like i am stuck on 1.237v wont bump me up to 1.281v.


Okay, I'll be doing my own testing later tonight. Card is just now installed, ASIC is a lowly 63%.









Keep in mind I didn't touch voltage or clock settings on either of the BIOS files I modded. I only altered power/TDP settings, nothing else.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Okay, I'll be doing my own testing later tonight. Card is just now installed, ASIC is a lowly 63%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind I didn't touch voltage or clock settings on either of the BIOS files I modded. I only altered power/TDP settings, nothing else.


yeah I realized after checking. you didn't touch the voltage, but I just assumed it would get to 1.281. because of what JPMboy said lol.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...would it matter much w/KBoost on ?


Kboost shows load speed without load, so yeah may be easier to keep track with it, though didnt try it.

If we can disable the boost table without disabling volt increase, then dont have to keep track of core change with volt change. I can do it the long way and walk it down to only 30mhz change....but rather find a way to disable boost.

Jpmboy...I will try sc again...but so far it is kicking me back to nvflash start...though maybe Im just banging on same keys without thinking...ive flashed so many time









Edit: Ok, got it flashed. Not sure if it was going to default bios first...but it let me from there...


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

I returned my Titan X, since I will not be going the 4K route. Sticking with 1440p @ 144hz. Vanilla Titans still hold up nicely at that resolution.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I returned my Titan X, since I will not be going the 4K route. Sticking with 1440p @ 144hz. Vanilla Titans still hold up nicely at that resolution.


you got 2 titans in SLI?


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Ordered a full cover block + backplate for my Titan X. Going to be putting my first GPU under water (without an AIO bracket). Just found out that my Enthoo Pro can't accommodate a 360 + 280 rad (Swiftech H240x) so I'm going to have to change up my plans of what rads to use. I have a spare 120mm rad on hand. Would that be enough to keep the Titan X temps under check with 450W TDP bios?

Along with an H240x I mean.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> yeah I realized after checking. you didn't touch the voltage, but I just assumed it would get to 1.281. because of what JPMboy said lol.


sc bios can do 1.281V at the top clock states:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






but we are flying blind! Daumm I miss having a probeit dongle.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Kboost shows load speed without load, so yeah may be easier to keep track with it, though didnt try it.
> If we can disable the boost table without disabling volt increase, then dont have to keep track of core change with volt change. I can do it the long way and walk it down to only 30mhz change....but rather find a way to disable boost.
> 
> Jpmboy..*.I will try sc again..*.but so far it is kicking me back to nvflash start...though maybe Im just banging on same keys without thinking...ive flashed so many time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: no wont let me flash. I get asked one question, hit y, then gives error id image mismatch, kicks me back to nvflash beginning prompt. I tried --protect off, that didnt resolve it either. will try changing to stock bios first..


Flash to the stock SC bios first. How many cards? ..and don;t get mad, but you are disabling the video drivers?









I'm running the SC bios right now on 2 NV cards, so it will flash (actually the one I posted). Just be careful, you can flash(cube) a card with nvflash if something goes really awry. Disable SLI if you have two.

also, skip the bios I posted above* - no better than cyclops (which is a good one for me) , I'm trying this boost disabled.

* I noticed clocks like stuttering at 1550.

Also - kboost locks the card in the P0 state, so it's not just showing the clocks, but running them and all other P0 state settings...at idle, in cluding max voltage.


----------



## brandon02852

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> 1) Bench bios linked below, allows incremental voltage increase with precision x from stock 1.168v up to 1.274v. No one has tested this one but me, but will upload for those that want to use it. This has cyclops power limits and only other change was unlocking volts from 1.168 stock to max 1.274v (instead of max 1.224), and clamping down boost speed/table so doesnt go crazy with unlocked voltage.
> 
> Good for benching bios, not sure about 24/7, and requires precision x to alter volts.
> 
> a) when you restart computer, volts will be ~1.27v with gpu 1202 boost (with gpu load, will downclock like normal at idle). Hit the default button on precision X, this will reset your core to 1037 and volts to stock 1.168v (while at load).
> 
> b) The only caveat is as you incrementally increase voltage, the core speed will increase incrementally back up to 1202max according to the boost table.
> --- if you use 1.168v, core clock is 1037, so +300 is 1337.
> --- If you use 1.22V, core clock is ~1100, so+300 is 1400.
> ----If you max the volts with +112 in precisionX so voltage is 1.274, then clock speed is always 1202, so +300 is 1502.
> --- Basically set your volts, then double check speed at load, until you know the core speed per voltage.
> 
> c) if precisionx loads with windows, hopefully it will retain settings, but double check. I think it may depend on settings. And if you crash, just hit default, to reset.
> 
> I am using it for benching, file name is bench_116v_127v.rom:
> http://s000.tinyupload.com/index.php?file_id=73660117394128165756


I like this BIOS. First one to give me 1.274v to work with. But I am plagued by an issue (and it's been an issue with all the BIOS not just yours)

The benchmark starts fine...im at 1.502MHz @ 1.274V. Then when the temp hits around 65C, it gets throttled down to 1,426 @ 1.255V. Then when it gets over 72C, it gets throttled again to 1,414 @ 1.255V.

How do I prevent this temperature throttling? I think it has something to do with Boost, but if I use a BIOS that disables Boost, I find that I can't overclock past 1267MHz and be stable.

Please help!


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> sc bios can do 1.281V at the top clock states:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but we are flying blind! Daumm I miss having a probeit dongle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash to the stock SC bios first. How many cards? ..and don;t get mad, but you are disabling the video drivers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running the SC bios right now on 2 NV cards, so it will flash. Just be careful, you can flash(cube) a card with nvflash if something goes really awry. Disable SLI if you have two.
> 
> also, skip the bios I posted above* - no better than cyclops (which is a good one for me) , I'm trying this boost disabled.
> 
> * I noticed clocks like stuttering at 1550.
> 
> Also - kboost locks the card in the P0 state, so it's not just showing the clocks, but running them and all other P0 state settings...at idle, in cluding max voltage.


Yep, i went from default bios to default, let me flash then, and yeah it reloaded vid drivers...im up now...thanks

edit: well that bios just has bios limit greyed out...boost table rules still rule, and core still increases with volt changes. So only one way to completely lock down mhz with volt changes and that is the long way, and need vanilla bios to limit boost speed. but enough of this for tonight


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> you got 2 titans in SLI?


Yep, I would basically need 2 Titan X to notice performance gains. which I can't afford since buying a new screen.







I would also need new EK blocks, so I'm better off saving and waiting til I can get 2.


----------



## DNMock

man, no dice, tried about all the different bios I could and can't get it stable at 1600 core clock







oh well


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Yep, i went from default bios to default, let me flash then, and yeah it reloaded vid drivers...im up now...thanks
> 
> edit: well that bios just has bios limit greyed out...boost table rules still rule, and core still increases with volt changes. So only one way to completely lock down mhz with volt changes and that is the long way, and need *vanilla bios to limit boost speed*. but enough of this for tonight


that's what I'm loading now. but anyway, flashing over the evga bios I used "nvflash --protectoff" first and it went smooth, but will prompt you to approve the "mismatch". It's the branding I think.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon02852*
> 
> I like this BIOS. First one to give me 1.274v to work with. But I am plagued by an issue (and it's been an issue with all the BIOS not just yours)
> 
> The benchmark starts fine...im at 1.502MHz @ 1.274V. Then when the temp hits around 65C, it gets throttled down to 1,426 @ 1.255V. Then when it gets over 72C, it gets throttled again to 1,414 @ 1.255V.
> 
> How do I prevent this temperature throttling? I think it has something to do with Boost, but if I use a BIOS that disables Boost, I find that I can't overclock past 1267MHz and be stable.
> 
> Please help!


only temps I see in bios are 83C, with slider to right are 93C. There are temps for fan control/experimental.......which benchmark though?


----------



## jcde7ago

Can anyone give feedback on how Cyclops' bios performs against Sheyster's modded 425w TDP EVGA SC bios?

I noticed that Cyclops' voltage table is at 1281.3mV max, whereas Sheyster's 425w TDP bios is at 1250mV.

Also, the official GeForce Facebook page Instagram'd one of my pics from when I first received my cards last week, lol.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's what I'm loading now. but anyway, flashing over the evga bios I used "nvflash --protectoff" first and it went smooth, but will prompt you to approve the "mismatch". It's the branding I think.


thanks for heads up....im flashing back before i quit for nite as well.


----------



## brandon02852

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> only temps I see in bios are 83C, with slider to right are 93C. There are temps for fan control/experimental.......which benchmark though?


Unigine Valley (Extreme HD preset)


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Can anyone give feedback on how Cyclops' bios performs against Sheyster's modded 425w TDP EVGA SC bios?
> 
> I noticed that Cyclops' voltage table is at 1281.3mV max, whereas Sheyster's 425w TDP bios is at 1250mV.


both bioses will only go to 1.224v. they should both exceed power limits to not throttle. The top slider which cyclops changed wont change volts, still at 1.224v max. Have to change P00, P02, and then use boost stable/limit to ensure appropriate clk is met to match with 1.274v, which is max voltage possible so far.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> both bioses will only go to 1.224v. they should both exceed power limits to not throttle. The top slider which cyclops changed wont change volts, still at 1.224v max. Have to change P00, P02, and then use boost stable/limit to ensure appropriate clk is met to match with 1.274v, which is max voltage possible so far.


Makes sense, thanks opt!!

What BIOS are you guys recommending at the moment for highest 24/7 use? I know the benchmarking ones aren't for that, lol.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon02852*
> 
> Unigine Valley (Extreme HD preset)


I cant test it since im on water...actually i havent booted with an air cooled gpu in over 11 years...no clue about fan settings either unfortunately....but I assume you have precision x with slider to far right. But is unigine valley the one that doesnt work well with newer cards...wonder if that can hit hard limits of the card, like furmark can. If that is case, there is no fix. are others with titanx able to run it?


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Makes sense, thanks opt!!
> 
> What BIOS are you guys recommending at the moment for highest 24/7 use? I know the benchmarking ones aren't for that, lol.


yes, that's what I'm curious about. is 1.224 going to be safe for long term use as long as the cooling is there?


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Makes sense, thanks opt!!
> 
> What BIOS are you guys recommending at the moment for highest 24/7 use? I know the benchmarking ones aren't for that, lol.


Im just running cyclops power settings in my bios, with boost set at 1350 and mem 1800, so im that speed 24/7.

Im out the door in sec....wont be back on til tomorrow....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> yes, that's what I'm curious about. is 1.224 going to be safe for long term use as long as the cooling is there?


I think we will all be guessing at that...I ran 1.2v in my OG titan 24/7, hasnt change in oc any...but only nvidia knows the mttf curves with volts.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Im just running cyclops power settings in my bios, with boost set at 1350 and mem 1800, so im that speed 24/7.
> 
> Im out the door in sec....wont be back on til tomorrow....
> I think we will all be guessing at that...I ran 1.2v in my OG titan 24/7, hasnt change in oc any...but only nvidia knows the mttf curves with volts.


CYCLOPS POWAAAAAAAA!!!!

LOL.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> yes, that's what I'm curious about. is 1.224 going to be safe for long term use as long as the cooling is there?


I would say whatever you're most comfortable doing. But I want to try at least get 1500 daily. but thats just me?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Its kinda bitter sweet watching this thread blossom and take off with so many excited peeps posting their new Titan X experiences. Reminds me of the good old days in the OG Titan thread! I'd love to join you guys but I just can't get myself motivated to spend that kind of money on GPU's again. At least not right now. But big time congrats to all of you Titan X owners and enjoy your new club!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> thanks for heads up....im flashing back before i quit for nite as well.


yeah, I _completely_ understand.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Its kinda bitter sweet watching this thread blossom and take off with so many excited peeps posting their new Titan X experiences. Reminds me of the good old days in the OG Titan thread! I'd love to join you guys but I just can't get myself motivated to spend that kind of money on GPU's again. At least not right now. But big time congrats to all of you Titan X owners and enjoy your new club!


how's that rocket bike you got?


----------



## BigMack70

These cards are pretty sweet... I think I got a decent pair, seems to be able to do somewhere around +240 core +500 memory without artifacting or crashing... still fine tuning for stability. 14.3k Firestrike Extreme has me pretty happy though











Unlike many of you, I do not have the balls to flash the BIOS on a $1000 GPU, so I'm going to be stuck with my 110% power limit


----------



## Stateless

Someone posted this in another forum and wanted to get your guys input. He suggested that when going SLI to put the card with the higher ASIC quality as the primary card. Is this what should be done?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> how's that rocket bike you got?


Just spent a ton of money (possible Titan X cash) getting a new GP slip on, a new set of Dunlop Q3's, and all new riding gear (Alpinestars gloves, Joe Rocket jacket, and S&S boots). Sadly I just do not make anywhere near enough money to feed both of my hobbies...









EDIT - Sorry guys for the off topic, I'll take it to PM...


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Someone posted this in another forum and wanted to get your guys input. He suggested that when going SLI to put the card with the higher ASIC quality as the primary card. Is this what should be done?


doesn't matter in sli you will be held back by SLI issues and your weakest card.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Just spent a ton of money (possible Titan X cash) getting a new GP slip on, a new set of Dunlop Q3's, and all new riding gear (Alpinestars gloves, Joe Rocket jacket, and S&S boots). Sadly I just do not make anywhere near enough money to feed both of my hobbies...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT - Sorry guys for the off topic, I'll take it to PM...


I need to fix my vx800 I haven't ridden her in about 6 months makes me sad, shes my first bike too.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> These cards are pretty sweet... I think I got a decent pair, seems to be able to do somewhere around +240 core +500 memory without artifacting or crashing... still fine tuning for stability. 14.3k Firestrike Extreme has me pretty happy though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike many of you, I do not have the balls to flash the BIOS on a $1000 GPU, so I'm going to be stuck with my 110% power limit


Oh come on, JUST FLASH IT ALREADY!!! What's the worse that could happen?! You brick it, and return it within 30 days for an exchange...big whoop!!! Don't make us start calling you "LilMack70."









In all seriousness though, it's really, REALLY hard to screw up flashing the BIOS, unless you experience a sudden power outage in the ~10 seconds it takes for the BIOS to be rewritten.

1) Get the NVFlash from the first page with the cert bypass.
2) Download .rom of your choice from this thread
3) unzip NVflash/ROM to the same folder, for ease
4) Drag .rom file to the nvflash.exe icon in the folder. Follow prompts.
5) ???
6) Profit!!!!!!!


----------



## traxtech

You crazy overclockers, what has been your max game stable overclock?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Its kinda bitter sweet watching this thread blossom and take off with so many excited peeps posting their new Titan X experiences. Reminds me of the good old days in the OG Titan thread! I'd love to join you guys but I just can't get myself motivated to spend that kind of money on GPU's again. At least not right now. But big time congrats to all of you Titan X owners and enjoy your new club!


i say join us anyways









jpm posted pics of his vette and got my wallet tingling, i was down at the chevy dealer for a few hours today talking about ordering....its that or a new mustang with a roush supercharger lol. decisions decisions, darn you jpm makin me all jealous.


----------



## Pikaru

Did anyone else order a block from EKWB and get a notification saying that they were out of stock and will get more on the 31st?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i say join us anyways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jpm posted pics of his vette and got my wallet tingling, i was down at the chevy dealer for a few hours today talking about ordering....its that or a new mustang with a roush supercharger lol. decisions decisions, darn you jpm makin me all jealous.


Dude if you got the means and can deal with a two-seater, the new Vette is just sublime! I would have a seriously hard time choosing between it and the new M4 tbh (and I'm a huge Bimmer guy)...


----------



## D749

Two EVGA GeForce GTX TITAN X Superclocked are officially in the mail and will be delivered to my house later this week!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Dude if you got the means and can deal with a two-seater, the new Vette is just sublime! I would have a seriously hard time choosing between it and the new M4 tbh (and I'm a huge Bimmer guy)...


vette would be nice but nty lol


----------



## krel

It's really interesting to follow along as you guys work out the guts of the BIOS changes.







I don't know enough to do the changes myself although I'm slowly picking up more info as the thread goes along - just looking for a nice high stable BIOS to game on, once you experts have done all the heavy lifting.









As far as being willing to flash expensive cards, I've flashed all three of mine a few times now, no risk no reward.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Oh come on, JUST FLASH IT ALREADY!!! What's the worse that could happen?! You brick it, and return it within 30 days for an exchange...big whoop!!! Don't make us start calling you "LilMack70."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all seriousness though, it's really, REALLY hard to screw up flashing the BIOS, unless you experience a sudden power outage in the ~10 seconds it takes for the BIOS to be rewritten.
> 
> 1) Get the NVFlash from the first page with the cert bypass.
> 2) Download .rom of your choice from this thread
> 3) unzip NVflash/ROM to the same folder, for ease
> 4) Drag .rom file to the nvflash.exe icon in the folder. Follow prompts.
> 5) ???
> 6) Profit!!!!!!!


Forgot to mention, as i've received a couple PMs, that before step 4, people need to go to Device Manager, and under "Display Adapters," right-click and disable your card(s). Then proceed to step 4.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Oh come on, JUST FLASH IT ALREADY!!! What's the worse that could happen?! You brick it, and return it within 30 days for an exchange...big whoop!!! Don't make us start calling you "LilMack70."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all seriousness though, it's really, REALLY hard to screw up flashing the BIOS, unless you experience a sudden power outage in the ~10 seconds it takes for the BIOS to be rewritten.
> 
> 1) Get the NVFlash from the first page with the cert bypass.
> 2) Download .rom of your choice from this thread
> 3) unzip NVflash/ROM to the same folder, for ease
> 4) Drag .rom file to the nvflash.exe icon in the folder. Follow prompts.
> 5) ???
> 6) Profit!!!!!!!


I may do it once Corsair releases a bracket for the card and I can put them under water... we'll see. It's hard for me to tell if unlocking the voltage/power will really help increase the OC all that much or not.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> I may do it once Corsair releases a bracket for the card and I can put them under water... we'll see. It's hard for me to tell if unlocking the voltage/power will really help increase the OC all that much or not.


I can guarantee you that unless you won the silicon lottery, you're highly unlikely to reach 1400-1500mhz stable without flashing the BIOS and upping the voltage; that's the only way a lot of us have been able to get up to 1550+mhz core and 8000+mhz mem. I would put the average OC for these cards, on air, without a modded BIOS + using 110% power target at about 1200mhz core and ~7500mhz mem.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> I can guarantee you that unless you won the silicon lottery, you're highly unlikely to reach 1400-1500mhz stable without flashing the BIOS and upping the voltage; that's the only way a lot of us have been able to get up to 1550+mhz core and 8000+mhz mem. I would put the average OC for these cards, on air, without a modded BIOS + using 110% power target at about 1200mhz core and ~7500mhz mem.


Our sample size is too low imo to conclude that. I think we need a table on the OP saying:

Max clock/bench settings
max stable settings
24/7 clock settings
bios used.

Then we can gather an average.


----------



## Nytestryke

It looks like I'll get my blocks and card at the same time this weekend, reading this thread only gets me more excited for the silicon lottery







How many people with 1 x are thinking they want to go with 2? I wanted 2 at the time of purchasing but resisted the urge and wanted to get a feel for 1 so I could be sure. There's not much information on how well any more than 2 scale atm, but 2 would be my limit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Our sample size is too low imo to conclude that. I think we need a table on the OP saying:
> 
> Max clock/bench settings
> max stable settings
> 24/7 clock settings
> bios used.
> 
> Then we can gather an average.


This would be very useful, finding it difficult to keep track of the bios' and clocks achieved.


----------



## xorbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Forgot to mention, as i've received a couple PMs, that before step 4, people need to go to Device Manager, and under "Display Adapters," right-click and disable your card(s). Then proceed to step 4.


Wait what? I'm used to bootable usb thumbdrive dos flashing. Never mind, found the "Windows" guide here!
http://www.overclock.net/t/1523391/easy-nvflash-guide-with-pictures-for-gtx-970-980


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> I can guarantee you that unless you won the silicon lottery, you're highly unlikely to reach 1400-1500mhz stable without flashing the BIOS and upping the voltage; that's the only way a lot of us have been able to get up to 1550+mhz core and 8000+mhz mem. I would put the average OC for these cards, on air, without a modded BIOS + using 110% power target at about 1200mhz core and ~7500mhz mem.


Lol, that would be BELOW average. my chip is average and could bench at 1450+ all day on stock bios...


----------



## jcde7ago

Linus released a new vid today; Titan X SLI benchmarks on...*5K*! Surprisingly good FPS, considering these cards were not OC'd....so it's definitely possible to basically max out games at 60FPS @ 5K with some high OC's on a Titan X SLI setup...


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Our sample size is too low imo to conclude that. I think we need a table on the OP saying:
> 
> Max clock/bench settings
> max stable settings
> 24/7 clock settings
> bios used.
> 
> Then we can gather an average.


It's literally just a guesstimate on my part based on various forums and what people are plugging in on stock BIOS for absolute stability. Around +~200mhz seems to be a surefire OC...some people have a hard time even getting over +250mhz on core (or 1250 base, not boost). I'm sure lots of cards can go higher, but i'm not seeing many cards reasonably hit 1400mhz core/8000mem on air, with stock voltages on a stock bios.


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> I can guarantee you that unless you won the silicon lottery, you're highly unlikely to reach 1400-1500mhz stable without flashing the BIOS and upping the voltage; that's the only way a lot of us have been able to get up to 1550+mhz core and 8000+mhz mem. I would put the average OC for these cards, on air, without a modded BIOS + using 110% power target at about 1200mhz core and ~7500mhz mem.


Really, that low? I have yet to read a user or a review that was not able to get these things on air/stock bios to 1400 boost, which would be a +200 to the core. It seems almost everyone is able to do that. Going beyond that, is luck of the draw, but based on what I have been reading the majority have been able to get to 1400 boost.

I too am in the "too chicken" to flash the card, but I am really getting close to doing it. For me, it will depend on when I get my second card in and am able to get them on H20 (should be sometime tomorrow) and if I cannot game at 4k/60fps, then I will look into flashing them to get a higher boost...but based on reviews, 2 stock Titan X should be able to hit 4k/60fps out of the box, but won't know for myself tomorrow.

I do appreciate you steps in flashing, it seems a bit more simple than I have read in the past. If you don't mind, I may hit you up via PM to ensure I am doing things correctly if I decide to do it.


----------



## clipse84

Any word when ther gonna be back in stock in newegg or evga. looking for evga superclocked


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> I can guarantee you that unless you won the silicon lottery, you're highly unlikely to reach 1400-1500mhz stable without flashing the BIOS and upping the voltage; that's the only way a lot of us have been able to get up to 1550+mhz core and 8000+mhz mem. I would put the average OC for these cards, on air, without a modded BIOS + using 110% power target at about 1200mhz core and ~7500mhz mem.


I currently appear to be game and benchmark stable at ~1470 MHz core 8000 MHz mem with just the ordinary +112 mV / 110% power in EVGA precision. Still doing more game testing to confirm (takes a few days to know for sure) but off to a good start.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Really, that low? I have yet to read a user or a review that was not able to get these things on air/stock bios to 1400 boost, which would be a +200 to the core. It seems almost everyone is able to do that. Going beyond that, is luck of the draw, but based on what I have been reading the majority have been able to get to 1400 boost.
> 
> I too am in the "too chicken" to flash the card, but I am really getting close to doing it. For me, it will depend on when I get my second card in and am able to get them on H20 (should be sometime tomorrow) and if I cannot game at 4k/60fps, then I will look into flashing them to get a higher boost...but based on reviews, 2 stock Titan X should be able to hit 4k/60fps out of the box, but won't know for myself tomorrow.
> 
> I do appreciate you steps in flashing, it seems a bit more simple than I have read in the past. If you don't mind, I may hit you up via PM to ensure I am doing things correctly if I decide to do it.


On my other post, I clarified to say base clock; +200mhz core on base clock is definitely easy for everyone. But most of us using Cyclops' bios are upping the base clocks to ~1550mhz+ core, 8000mhz+ mem.









Unless you care about benchmarks, these cards are going to destroy pretty much everything already with a +200mhz OC on the core, and a bit on the mem, a la the benchmarks on Anandtech's review that come close to 980s in SLI with similar clocks. I'm just saying that if you want super crazy performance, that's only going to be realized with voltage bumps + watercooling, which is pretty much the case for most cards.









And yep, feel free to hit me up via PM if you need any help!


----------



## sgs2008

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> On my other post, I clarified to say base clock; +200mhz core on base clock is definitely easy for everyone. But most of us using Cyclops' bios are upping the base clocks to ~1550mhz+ core, 8000mhz+ mem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you care about benchmarks, these cards are going to destroy pretty much everything already with a +200mhz OC on the core, and a bit on the mem, a la the benchmarks on Anandtech's review that come close to 980s in SLI with similar clocks. I'm just saying that if you want super crazy performance, that's only going to be realized with voltage bumps + watercooling, which is pretty much the case for most cards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yep, feel free to hit me up via PM if you need any help!


Would you bother flashing a custom bios if you are just gonna stick to air ?


----------



## krel

These are the exact steps I'm using to flash my cards, maybe helpful to others who are like myself, less experienced than the pros.

1. Download nvflash from the first post.

2. Download the BIOS (.rom). Save to the same location.

3. Open an elevated command window - start, run, cmd, right-click, Run as Administrator.

4. Navigate to the nvflash folder.

5. This command will show you the list of cards in your system, if you have more than one.

nvflash --list

6. Start, run, device manager

7. In Device Manager, open Display adapters. For each card, right click and choose Disable. Do them all, regardless of what you're flashing.

8. In the command window:

nvflash -6 GM200.rom

Where GM200 is whatever BIOS you're using. If you have multiple cards, use the index option to specify which card to flash, ie.

nvflash -6 --index=0 GM200.rom

You will have to confirm 'y' a few times.

9. In Device Manager, right click on each card again and choose Enable.

10. Reboot, I found that it actually works better for me to reboot twice since the first time it picks up the card and the second time it actually boots up with all my Nvidia control panel settings correctly.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgs2008*
> 
> Would you bother flashing a custom bios if you are just gonna stick to air ?


I don't see why not; people do it all the time. A lot of people game almost strictly with headphones on, and don't care if their GPUs are blaring in their case due to a really high fan speed the whole time to keep their overvolted/OC'd cards as cool as they can. Everyone's preferences are different. Lots out there who push limits on air all the time, and stay that way, because they don't want to/can't go on water for whatever reason. Absolutely nothing wrong with that at all.


----------



## xorbe

Looking at NV stock versus EVGA stock, seems like EVGA knocked a couple notches (25MHz) off of L2C Max on the Boost States page, and a few more off the XBAR, while raising GPC. I assume that's L2 clock, GPU clock, and XBAR clock.

Flashing ...


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> These are the exact steps I'm using to flash my cards, maybe helpful to others who are like myself, less experienced than the pros.
> 
> 1. Download nvflash from the first post.
> 
> 2. Download the BIOS (.rom). Save to the same location.
> 
> 3. Open an elevated command window - start, run, cmd, right-click, Run as Administrator.
> 
> 4. Navigate to the nvflash folder.
> 
> 5. This command will show you the list of cards in your system, if you have more than one.
> 
> nvflash --list
> 
> 6. Start, run, device manager
> 
> 7. In Device Manager, open Display adapters. For each card, right click and choose Disable. Do them all, regardless of what you're flashing.
> 
> 8. In the command window:
> 
> nvflash -6 GM200.rom
> 
> Where GM200 is whatever BIOS you're using. If you have multiple cards, use the index option to specify which card to flash, ie.
> 
> nvflash -6 --index=0 GM200.rom
> 
> You will have to confirm 'y' a few times.
> 
> 9. In Device Manager, right click on each card again and choose Enable.
> 
> 10. Reboot, I found that it actually works better for me to reboot twice since the first time it picks up the card and the second time it actually boots up with all my Nvidia control panel settings correctly.


+1, that's how I flash, by opening command window in folder....


----------



## sgs2008

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> I don't see why not; people do it all the time. A lot of people game almost strictly with headphones on, and don't care if their GPUs are blaring in their case due to a really high fan speed the whole time to keep their overvolted/OC'd cards as cool as they can. Everyone's preferences are different. Lots out there who push limits on air all the time, and stay that way, because they don't want to/can't go on water for whatever reason. Absolutely nothing wrong with that at all.


Just meant would air cooling be bale to hand such high clocks, Im one of those who doesn't mind sound I have my fans spin to 100% at 65c so they are at 100% whenever i game lol


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgs2008*
> 
> Just meant would air cooling be bale to hand such high clocks, Im one of those who doesn't mind sound I have my fans spin to 100% at 65c so they are at 100% whenever i game lol


I would say that they can get pretty close...as long as you keep your fan pretty much near max...and as long as you're not maxing out the card at 100% load the whole time, lol. But yeah, they're likely to run pretty hot that way due to the voltage bump needed for the higher OCs.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Makes sense, thanks opt!!
> 
> What BIOS are you guys recommending at the moment for highest 24/7 use? I know the benchmarking ones aren't for that, lol.


Tough call at this point in the game, as it's early still.









I played with the EVGA SC modded BIOS a bit tonight. Just a reminder, this is the stock SC BIOS with TDP at 350w (100%) up to 425w (121%). All voltages and clocks are the same as the vanilla EVGA SC BIOS.

Best 100% stable OC for me was 1450. I tried 1500 but could not pass 3Dmark. I think my card can do 1500+ with more voltage; time will tell.

Honestly, I think this is an excellent BIOS for all air cooled cards. You won't run into the TDP limit (no throttling), and voltage is pretty much stock (+112mv allowed in PrecisionX). Also, PX thinks it is an EVGA SC card even with TDP increased.







If you're looking to bench and max out your WC'd or sub-zero card, then look elsewhere.









@szeged - The two modded BIOS files I posted are solid. Please link in the OP.







I posted a ZIP file a few pages back with all the vanilla and modded BIOS files.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Tough call at this point in the game, as it's early still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I played with the EVGA SC modded BIOS a bit tonight. Just a reminder, this is the stock SC BIOS with TDP at 350w (100%) up to 425w (121%). All voltages and clocks are the same as the vanilla EVGA SC BIOS.
> 
> Best 100% stable OC for me was 1450. I tried 1500 but could not pass 3Dmark. I think my card can do 1500+ with more voltage; time will tell.
> 
> Honestly, I think this is an excellent BIOS for all air cooled cards. You won't run into the TDP limit (no throttling), and voltage is pretty much stock (+112mv allowed in PrecisionX). Also, PX thinks it is an EVGA SC card even with TDP increased.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're looking to bench and max out your WC'd or sub-zero card, then look elsewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @szeged - The two modded BIOS files I posted are solid. Please link in the OP.


Awesome, and yep, can confirm your 425w TDP SC bios is indeed solid.









I think i'm going to stick to the original Cyclops BIOS for now...it's what's allowed me the highest clocks on all 3 of my cards so far...bit of superstition I suppose.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgs2008*
> 
> Would you bother flashing a custom bios if you are just gonna stick to air ?


Yep, at least go with the vanilla or modded EVGA SC BIOS.


----------



## traxtech

Was meant to be getting my Titan X tomorrow, but have been told i didn't make the first shipment (even tho i ordered in under 3minutes of them even listing them online) and they don't have an ETA on the next batch.

What a joke


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Awesome, and yep, can confirm your 425w TDP SC bios is indeed solid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think i'm going to stick to the original Cyclops BIOS for now...it's what's allowed me the highest clocks on all 3 of my cards so far...bit of superstition I suppose.


Coolio, thanks for confirming it.









I will test drive the Cyclops BIOS tomorrow evening. I'll attempt to hit 1500 with it.









FWIW, I'm probably not done with modding. Look for an "SSC" BIOS soon.


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> Was meant to be getting my Titan X tomorrow, but have been told i didn't make the first shipment (even tho i ordered in under 3minutes of them even listing them online) and they don't have an ETA on the next batch.
> 
> What a joke


Was that a PCCG pre-order? I had to get mine through Scorptec with a $100 premium.


----------



## sgs2008

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Yep, at least go with the vanilla or modded EVGA SC BIOS.


Nice,

I think ill go with cyclops' bios and see how high i can go with 100% fans while gaming for 24/7 usage. Getting my two cards on the 2nd can hardly wait


----------



## traxtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> Was that a PCCG pre-order? I had to get mine through Scorptec with a $100 premium.


Sure was, funny since my buddy who ordered it one hour AFTER me has his already en-route.. it's a fricken joke.


----------



## shadow85

Hey guys are there any good reviews/benchmarks for the latest games with GTX 980 SLI vs Titan X SLI?

I want to know much of an improvement Titan X SLI is over GTX 980 SLI, because it would be about a $1700 upgrade for me if I sell both my 980s. So I would like to see it's worth for gaming only with such an upgrade.


----------



## sgs2008

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure was, funny since my buddy who ordered it one hour AFTER me has his already en-route.. it's a fricken joke.


I got mine from amazon getting two I save about 200 AUD compared to pccg, bit of a wait though only gettign them on the second


----------



## Nytestryke

Yeah PCCG sold out fast, I opted for $100 more with Scorptec who will be getting stock on Saturday.


----------



## traxtech

Well, i just got an email saying it's been shipped. Even after they just told me i wasn't assigned to the first shipment.

Very confused now lol


----------



## sgs2008

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> Well, i just got an email saying it's been shipped. Even after they just told me i wasn't assigned to the first shipment.
> 
> Very confused now lol


Must have had a visit from the nvidia fairy


----------



## 2002whitegt

This card is awesome, I can not wait till the new Asus Rog swift gets released, 4k IPS gsync will be great I hope.

Squeezed them in the Corsair Air 240.

Would love to get added to the list


----------



## sgs2008

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2002whitegt*
> 
> This card is awesome, I can not wait till the new Asus Rog swift gets released, 4k IPS gsync will be great I hope.
> 
> Squeezed them in the Corsair Air 240.
> 
> Would love to get added to the list


Damn those cards are close together they must get pretty toasty


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2002whitegt*
> 
> This card is awesome, I can not wait till the new Asus Rog swift gets released, 4k IPS gsync will be great I hope.
> 
> Squeezed them in the Corsair Air 240.
> 
> Would love to get added to the list


Dat sli bridge







nice clean rig though


----------



## cowie

.


----------



## 2002whitegt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> Dat sli bridge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice clean rig though


I had completely forgotten to get a bridge, and luckily I remembered my motherboard came with one, lol. I've already got an Nvidia one coming.

The top card does get a little warm at full load, reached 84 on Firestrike Ultra, had to set a fan profile in Afterburner.


----------



## sgs2008

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2002whitegt*
> 
> I had completely forgotten to get a bridge, and luckily I remembered my motherboard came with one, lol. I've already got an Nvidia one coming.
> 
> The top card does get a little warm at full load, reached 84 on Firestrike Ultra, had to set a fan profile in Afterburner.


Thats not too bad actually bodes for my well set up also got a noctua fan installed with zip ties to blow across the cards lol.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Tough call at this point in the game, as it's early still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I played with the EVGA SC modded BIOS a bit tonight. Just a reminder, this is the stock SC BIOS with TDP at 350w (100%) up to 425w (121%). All voltages and clocks are the same as the vanilla EVGA SC BIOS.
> 
> Best 100% stable OC for me was 1450. I tried 1500 but could not pass 3Dmark. I think my card can do 1500+ with more voltage; time will tell.
> 
> Honestly, I think this is an excellent BIOS for all air cooled cards. You won't run into the TDP limit (no throttling), and voltage is pretty much stock (+112mv allowed in PrecisionX). Also, PX thinks it is an EVGA SC card even with TDP increased.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're looking to bench and max out your WC'd or sub-zero card, then look elsewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @szeged - The two modded BIOS files I posted are solid. Please link in the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted a ZIP file a few pages back with all the vanilla and modded BIOS files.


True, I just flashed to the SC got a nice stable OC with it...


----------



## jcde7ago

For anyone super interested in an IR thermometer, or has always wanted to get one for cheap...Slickdeals has one on the FrontPage for an Amazon deal - $11! I just pulled the trigger on one...I can put this to use for a long time, besides just measuring Titan X temps.









Use promo code: "NGUN6OFF" at checkout to drop it to $11.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CVHIJDK


----------



## Sheyster

I went ahead and tried the Cyclops BIOS tonight. I was still not able to get a 1500 MHz stable OC with it.

Going to stick with the EVGA SC TDP modded BIOS for now.







Using it with PX and K-Boost enabled gives very good results.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> For anyone super interested in an IR thermometer, or has always wanted to get one for cheap...Slickdeals has one on the FrontPage for an Amazon deal - $11! I just pulled the trigger on one...I can put this to use for a long time, besides just measuring Titan X temps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Use promo code: "NGUN6OFF" at checkout to drop it to $11.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CVHIJDK
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I posted that a few pages back!

Its a good IR thermometer I have one myself its pretty nice that it comes with a battery too. its pretty nice!


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> I posted that a few pages back!
> 
> Its a good IR thermometer I have one myself its pretty nice that it comes with a battery too. its pretty nice!


Ahh, I missed it! Good to hear...I saw lots of hit and misses in reviews for this, but in the end, I figured it can't be THAT bad or THAT inaccurate...and for $11...worth it if it at least lasts a couple months.


----------



## s74r1




----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s74r1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Congrats, and welcome to the club...and nice ASIC score!


----------



## gamingarena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> so your useing 780w with 2x titans Xs?
> i got a corair AX860 4770k OC to 4.2 would i be able to run 2?


That's pushing it even if you have gold 80+ that's on the limit you would need at least 1000w or 1200w to be on safe side.


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s74r1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What did you repaste with?







I'm planning to use AS5 but i'm not up to date with the better ones.

Very nice asic


----------



## traxtech

Looks like Coollaboratory Liquid Pro or Ultra


----------



## gamingarena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> Hey guys are there any good reviews/benchmarks for the latest games with GTX 980 SLI vs Titan X SLI?
> 
> I want to know much of an improvement Titan X SLI is over GTX 980 SLI, because it would be about a $1700 upgrade for me if I sell both my 980s. So I would like to see it's worth for gaming only with such an upgrade.


I just did that before i took my 2x980 out i did some benches

980s where at 1455/7500 vs Titans X 1366/7600 SLi

All games tested at my Native 2560x1600p Resolution

- Tomb Raider Ultra - 188.3Fps vs 256.1 Fps
- Bioshock Infintie Ultra DOF DX11 - 140.91 Fps vs 179.97 Fps
- Thief - 96.1 Fps vs 117.3 Fps
- Valey 1 - 76.2 vs 99.2
- Firestrike Extreme 12039 vs 16036

On average 25-35% with mild OC Titans im sure if you push it too 1400 and up should do better , but this are the clocks i would use for 24/7 on Air.


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> Looks like Coollaboratory Liquid Pro or Ultra


Ah, I'll have to check it out. I haven't had any issues with AS5 it's been a great compound for several blocks i've had. Just looking to see what the current alternatives are.


----------



## V3teran

Whats the best Fujipoly pads that you can buy regarding heat transfer for a gpu?


----------



## Swolern

Is there a bios out that disables boost yet? Much better to dial in your own exact clocks.


----------



## shadow85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> I just did that before i took my 2x980 out i did some benches
> 
> 980s where at 1455/7500 vs Titans X 1366/7600 SLi
> 
> All games tested at my Native 2560x1600p Resolution
> 
> - Tomb Raider Ultra - 188.3Fps vs 256.1 Fps
> - Bioshock Infintie Ultra DOF DX11 - 140.91 Fps vs 179.97 Fps
> - Thief - 96.1 Fps vs 117.3 Fps
> - Valey 1 - 76.2 vs 99.2
> - Firestrike Extreme 12039 vs 16036
> 
> On average 25-35% with mild OC Titans im sure if you push it too 1400 and up should do better , but this are the clocks i would use for 24/7 on Air.


Thanks although I would like to see 4K results really. Hmm not sure if 25-35% is worth ~$1600AUD investment tbh.


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> Thanks although I would like to see 4K results really. Hmm not sure if 25-35% is worth ~$1600AUD investment tbh.


At the very least you get an increased warranty period







I may have missed it but are you planning to watercool or run on air


----------



## remmer29

Did anybody used a water-cooling on titan x sli configuration.
What result in OC you have achieved?


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> At the very least you get an increased warranty period
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may have missed it but are you planning to watercool or run on air


import tax deters any plans of buying from other countries, also the Aussie dollar has taken a hit. when I got my first titans the I paid 2050 delivered to my door for two vanilla titans and thats with import tax included. now my two titan xs cost me 3200 delivered from a local retailer.


----------



## sgs2008

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> import tax deters any plans of buying from other countries, also the Aussie dollar has taken a hit. when I got my first titans the I paid 2050 delivered to my door for two vanilla titans and thats with import tax included. now my two titan xs cost me 3200 delivered from a local retailer.


My cards cost 2900 AUD from amazon including import tax and priority shipping


----------



## Silent Scone

So I've just had a shipping conformation for 3x EVGA TITAN X. Tomorrow evening will be fun


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> These are the exact steps I'm using to flash my cards, maybe helpful to others who are like myself, less experienced than the pros.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Download nvflash from the first post.
> 
> 2. Download the BIOS (.rom). Save to the same location.
> 
> 3. Open an elevated command window - start, run, cmd, right-click, Run as Administrator.
> 
> 4. Navigate to the nvflash folder.
> 
> 5. This command will show you the list of cards in your system, if you have more than one.
> 
> nvflash --list
> 
> 6. Start, run, device manager
> 
> 7. In Device Manager, open Display adapters. For each card, right click and choose Disable. Do them all, regardless of what you're flashing.
> 
> 8. In the command window:
> 
> nvflash -6 GM200.rom
> 
> Where GM200 is whatever BIOS you're using. If you have multiple cards, use the index option to specify which card to flash, ie.
> 
> nvflash -6 --index=0 GM200.rom
> 
> You will have to confirm 'y' a few times.
> 
> 9. In Device Manager, right click on each card again and choose Enable.
> 
> 10. Reboot, I found that it actually works better for me to reboot twice since the first time it picks up the card and the second time it actually boots up with all my Nvidia control panel settings correctly.


repost every day since no one seems to look back thru this thread.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> *I posted that a few pages back!*
> 
> Its a good IR thermometer I have one myself its pretty nice that it comes with a battery too. its pretty nice!


yeah - thread deja-vu... all over again. bordering on aphasic.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remmer29*
> 
> Did anybody used a water-cooling on titan x sli configuration.
> What result in OC you have achieved?


Will lwet you know tonight. blocks get here today. I think I have enough Fuji around.. .otherwise won't mount the blocks until friday.









I can say that with a uniblock - the core staye very cool.


----------



## remmer29

Thanks for that man. Because I am not interested in air cooling and my 2x titan x will be on water straight from the box the only thing that is holding me that results compare to my 2 x titan black now.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgs2008*
> 
> My cards cost 2900 AUD from amazon including import tax and priority shipping


Have you got them yet? My ASUS titans are available for pick up friday but im getting them delivered because I wont be home till Tuesday. Also purchased them through my business and wanted to be sure i could claim the money back as a business expense. If the US/Aud was near or above 90 cents i would have bought from the US.


----------



## lajgnd

Anyone had any lucky getting NVidia or EVGA to hook them up with a Witcher 3 code for purchasing these?

I know it sounds penny pinching haha, but... Codes come with 900 series... Figured maybe they could throw us a bone after dropping > $1K on these puppies.


----------



## brandon02852

Would an ASIC score of 66.4% be the reason why I can't get a stable overclock to 1450MHz on the core?

By the way, I'd also like an opinion on if my 24/7 1.412MHz @ 1.218V on the core is good. Thanks all!


----------



## sgs2008

Sounds possible my asic on my 780tis is 68 and they wont go past 1130 which I hear is below average.


----------



## sgs2008

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Have you got them yet? My ASUS titans are available for pick up friday but im getting them delivered because I wont be home till Tuesday. Also purchased them through my business and wanted to be sure i could claim the money back as a business expense. If the US/Aud was near or above 90 cents i would have bought from the US.


Nope they get here on the second


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon02852*
> 
> *Would an ASIC score of 66.4% be the reason why I can't get a stable overclock to 1450MHz* on the core?
> 
> By the way, I'd also like an opinion on if my 24/7 1.412MHz @ 1.218V on the core is good. Thanks all!


probably not. one of my cards is 64% and does 1550 in FS, and 1520's in a Heaven loop. Also, when comparing clock frequency, make sure the comparison is reading the freq with the same tool for base and boost.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> probably not. one of my cards is 64% and does 1550 in FS, and 1520's in a Heaven loop. Also, when comparing clock frequency, make sure the comparison is reading the freq with the same tool for base and boost.


This. ASIC doesn't mean anything for ordinary overclocking.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon02852*
> 
> Would an ASIC score of 66.4% be the reason why I can't get a stable overclock to 1450MHz on the core?
> 
> By the way, I'd also like an opinion on if my 24/7 1.412MHz @ 1.218V on the core is good. Thanks all!


My ASIC is a lowly 63 and I get 1450 stable. 1500 is a no-go so far for me. You probably just need more voltage. The theory is that the lower ASIC cards can take more vcore and overclock higher IF kept cool enough. The question is, can we give the cards more voltage without hard-modding them?









I'm not too happy with this card to be honest. I was hoping for at least 1500 stable on air. Not sure if it's going back or not at this point.







Thinking about ordering an EVGA SC card and sending this one back when it arrives, only if the EVGA card is a better overclocker.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgs2008*
> 
> Sounds possible my asic on my 780tis is 68 and they wont go past 1130 which I hear is below average.


My Ti was ~65 ASIC and passed Firestrike at 1293 on air. Go figure...


----------



## shadow85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> At the very least you get an increased warranty period
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may have missed it but are you planning to watercool or run on air


No watercooling, and I will only be gaming, no benching.


----------



## V3teran

ASIC on my 690 is 62% yet it overclocks to 1372mhz stable with a voltmod. Keplar and ASIC is BS. Maxwell probably the same.
My card has also been shipped, will get tomorrow morning.

Also is it possible to flash and EVGA SC bios onto say a Gigabyte card? I tried to flash an EVGA bios to the 690 in 2012 and it was not working. Guess ill have to make my own if things do not work


----------



## Bosstoss

Alright so as someone with 3 Titan X's I will say this:

If you're going to be gaming in 4K, do NOT go with 3 Titan X's. The SLI scaling just isn't there, at least not yet, and I doubt it'll improve by much for a while if ever.

2 Titan X's get around the same FPS in Battlefield 4 @ 4K as 3 do. The improvement is maybe 15%-20%.

If you're going 5K or 4K Surround, by all means go 3+ cards, but for 4K, 2 is the perfect spot.

I'll probably be finding another rig to put my 3rd Titan X in with the lowest ASIC, which just happens to be WAY lower than the other 2. 61% vs 76/79%

Even in Heaven 4.0 @ 4K my FPS went from 62 fps 2 Way SLI, to 81.2 fps 3 Way SLI, so as you can see, it's about 32% improvement even in a canned benchmark @ 4K.

Beyond 3 cards is absolutely pointless unless you're trying to break records, which is how it's been for a long long time.

Given the power of these cards, I would try to get 2 good overclockers for 4K and roll with that until Pascal or 390X hits.

My .02


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Is there a bios out that disables boost yet? Much better to dial in your own exact clocks.


Not that I'm aware of, but if you use the EVGA SC modded BIOS with PX and K-Boost enabled, everything stays locked down and won't budge. This is really the best of both worlds.


----------



## brandon02852

Okay, so if my ASIC quality shouldn't be preventing me from reaching atleast 1450MHz stable, then another question comes to mind.

For some reason, when my temperature reaches ~65C, the frequency and voltage gets throttled back a notch. Then when it hits ~72C, it gets throttled back another notch.

I am using a custom BIOS which increases TDP and want to know why the throttling is still occurring. In PX I have both sliders maxed (121% PL, 91C thermal target). KBoost doesn't prevent this throttling either.

What is going on?


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bosstoss*
> 
> Alright so as someone with 3 Titan X's I will say this:
> 
> If you're going to be gaming in 4K, do NOT go with 3 Titan X's. The SLI scaling just isn't there, at least not yet, and I doubt it'll improve by much for a while if ever.
> 
> 2 Titan X's get around the same FPS in Battlefield 4 @ 4K as 3 do. The improvement is maybe 15%-20%.
> 
> If you're going 5K or 4K Surround, by all means go 3+ cards, but for 4K, 2 is the perfect spot.
> 
> I'll probably be finding another rig to put my 3rd Titan X in with the lowest ASIC, which just happens to be WAY lower than the other 2. 61% vs 76/79%
> 
> Even in Heaven 4.0 @ 4K my FPS went from 62 fps 2 Way SLI, to 81.2 fps 3 Way SLI, so as you can see, it's about 32% improvement even in a canned benchmark @ 4K.
> 
> Beyond 3 cards is absolutely pointless unless you're trying to break records, which is how it's been for a long long time.
> 
> Given the power of these cards, I would try to get 2 good overclockers for 4K and roll with that until Pascal or 390X hits.
> 
> My .02


Yup. 2 cards has always been and continues to be the ideal setup for gaming. 3+ causes more problems than it's worth and is just for benchmarking or people who play a very limited selection of games which they know to scale well beyond two cards in SLI.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon02852*
> 
> Okay, so if my ASIC quality shouldn't be preventing me from reaching atleast 1450MHz stable, then another question comes to mind.
> 
> For some reason, when my temperature reaches ~65C, the frequency and voltage gets throttled back a notch. Then when it hits ~72C, it gets throttled back another notch.
> 
> I am using a custom BIOS which increases TDP and want to know why the throttling is still occurring. In PX I have both sliders maxed (121% PL, 91C thermal target). KBoost doesn't prevent this throttling either.
> 
> What is going on?


Which specific BIOS are you using? Link?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> ASIC on my 690 is 62% yet it overclocks to 1372mhz stable with a voltmod. Keplar and ASIC is BS. Maxwell probably the same.
> My card has also been shipped, will get tomorrow morning.
> 
> Also is it possible to flash and EVGA SC bios onto say a Gigabyte card? I tried to flash an EVGA bios to the 690 in 2012 and it was not working. Guess ill have to make my own if things do not work


Yes, I flashed the EVGA SC bios on to my Nvidia cards. You just have to "y" to the type mismatch. It's a vendor thing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Not that I'm aware of, but if you use the EVGA SC modded BIOS with PX and K-Boost enabled, everything stays locked down and won't budge. This is really the best of both worlds.


Just recognize that with kboost enabled the card is locked in P0 and runs at max voltage.. even at idle/desktop. Throws a bunch of extra heat into your loop
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon02852*
> 
> Okay, so if my ASIC quality shouldn't be preventing me from reaching atleast 1450MHz stable, then another question comes to mind.
> 
> For some reason, when my temperature reaches ~65C, the frequency and voltage gets throttled back a notch. Then when it hits ~72C, it gets throttled back another notch.
> 
> I am using a custom BIOS which increases TDP and want to know why the throttling is still occurring. In PX I have both sliders maxed (121% PL, 91C thermal target). KBoost doesn't prevent this throttling either.
> 
> What is going on?


Make sure you have power limit as "priority" and that the temp slider is moving with the PL. or... keep the temps down!


----------



## brandon02852

The BIOS I am using was posted much earlier in this thread. It is titled "GM200boostmod.rom". Raises maximum TDP and voltage while keeping boost intact.

The temperature isn't exceeding 75C and is well below the thermal limit I am specifying in PX (I am specifying 91C), so temps can't be an issue.

Power Level and Thermal Limit sliders are synchronized and maxed.

I am thinking some mechanic of Boost is causing these throttles, but don't know what exactly to do about it. I've tried a bios without Boost and I can't overclock with a damn with it.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Not that I'm aware of, but if you use the EVGA SC modded BIOS with PX and K-Boost enabled, everything stays locked down and won't budge. This is really the best of both worlds.


Will try that. Thanks bud.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon02852*
> 
> Okay, so if my ASIC quality shouldn't be preventing me from reaching atleast 1450MHz stable, then another question comes to mind.
> 
> For some reason, when my temperature reaches ~65C, the frequency and voltage gets throttled back a notch. Then when it hits ~72C, it gets throttled back another notch.
> 
> I am using a custom BIOS which increases TDP and want to know why the throttling is still occurring. In PX I have both sliders maxed (121% PL, 91C thermal target). KBoost doesn't prevent this throttling either.
> 
> What is going on?


Are you watching your power %. You are probably hitting TDP. The more the card is stressed, the higher the power% will go, and that entails higher temps. Different applications stresses the card differently.


----------



## brandon02852

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Will try that. Thanks bud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you watching your power %. You are probably hitting TDP. The more the card is stressed, the higher the power% will go, and that entails higher temps. Different applications stresses the card differently.


Yeah under load it's usually between 85% and 95%. Very rarely does it even come close to 100%. I just want to completely disable this thermal throttle and set my own clock speed and voltage.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon02852*
> 
> Yeah under load it's usually between 85% and 95%. Very rarely does it even come close to 100%. I just want to completely disable this thermal throttle and set my own clock speed and voltage.


Are you sure your looking at the correct value? It's labeled power. I got my card last night. Still testing on stock bios which power limit is set to 110% and I hit 110% regularly. Every single application where Gpu use % is 98-99% power is always above 100%. Either you are looking at the wrong value, or the power value is reading incorrectly.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Just recognize that with kboost enabled the card is locked in P0 and runs at max voltage.. even at idle/desktop. Throws a bunch of extra heat into your loop


Understood.







In my case the extra heat is being thrown into my ROOM (no loop).


----------



## brandon02852

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Are you sure your looking at the correct value? It's labeled power. I got my card last night. Still testing on stock bios which power limit is set to 110% and I hit 110% regularly. Every single application where Gpu use % is 98-99% power is always above 100%. Either you are looking at the wrong value, or the power value is reading incorrectly.


Yes I am certain that I am looking at Power. I have monitoring set up on PX with the OSD enabled and see the power percentage. Very rarely does it ever exceed 100%. Which BIOS are you using?


----------



## Bosstoss

So I think I might try to slap an Antec 620 on one of mine, since I haven't ordered blocks yet, and wont until Friday


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon02852*
> 
> Yes I am certain that I am looking at Power. I have monitoring set up on PX with the OSD enabled and see the power percentage. Very rarely does it ever exceed 100%. Which BIOS are you using?


Still testing on stock. Will be flashing later today.

Only reason I'm saying is there are many thing that can read % on the OSD.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon02852*
> 
> The BIOS I am using was posted much earlier in this thread. It is titled "GM200boostmod.rom". Raises maximum TDP and voltage while keeping boost intact.
> The temperature isn't exceeding 75C and is well below the thermal limit I am specifying in PX (I am specifying 91C), so temps can't be an issue.
> Power Level and Thermal Limit sliders are synchronized and maxed.
> I am thinking some mechanic of Boost is causing these throttles, but don't know what exactly to do about it. I've tried a bios without Boost and I can't overclock with a damn with it.


Flash to the cyclops bios and see if it continues.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon02852*
> 
> Yeah under load it's usually between 85% and 95%. Very rarely does it even come close to 100%. *I just want to completely disable this thermal throttle* and set my own clock speed and voltage.


no you don't, especially with only air cooling.

edit: a single TX at 1500 on stock voltage pulls to the PL set in bios - easy. I see you have a 760W PSU. Depending on what else is on that unit, may be the PSU. ??


----------



## brandon02852

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Flash to the cyclops bios and see if it continues.


Will do. Just downloaded it and I'll give it a try once I get home from work.

EDIT: I saw your edit about my PSU. I don't really have much else running on that...just an i7-3770k running at 4.6GHz, an H100 cpu cooler, some fans, and a couple SSD's. I think the CPU at that frequency might max out at 250W, and the other stuff is minor. That leaves approximately 500W just for the GPU, which I know for a fact isn't all being used. Maybe I'll hook up my corsair link to see the power draw and try to rule out that possibility.


----------



## Attero87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon02852*
> 
> Okay, so if my ASIC quality shouldn't be preventing me from reaching atleast 1450MHz stable, then another question comes to mind.
> 
> For some reason, when my temperature reaches ~65C, the frequency and voltage gets throttled back a notch. Then when it hits ~72C, it gets throttled back another notch.
> 
> I am using a custom BIOS which increases TDP and want to know why the throttling is still occurring. In PX I have both sliders maxed (121% PL, 91C thermal target). KBoost doesn't prevent this throttling either.
> 
> What is going on?


I have the same issue on my SC with the modded SC bios, As soon as i hit 64-64c it throttles the core and the voltage a bit even without reaching power limit


----------



## brandon02852

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attero87*
> 
> I have the same issue on my SC with the modded SC bios, As soon as i hit 64-64c it throttles the core and the voltage a bit even without reaching power limit


Yeah! It doesn't make any sense. I have the power limit set as the priority...the power level is maxed at 121% in PX...and its throttling at these low temperatures.


----------



## Bosstoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon02852*
> 
> Will do. Just downloaded it and I'll give it a try once I get home from work.
> 
> EDIT: I saw your edit about my PSU. I don't really have much else running on that...just an i7-3770k running at 4.6GHz, an H100 cpu cooler, some fans, and a couple SSD's. I think the CPU at that frequency might max out at 250W, and the other stuff is minor. That leaves approximately 500W just for the GPU, which I know for a fact isn't all being used. Maybe I'll hook up my corsair link to see the power draw and try to rule out that possibility.


With 3 Titan X's and a 5820k @ 4.7ghz 1.42v, I'm only using 920W in Battlefield 4 @ 4K Ultra and around the same in Heaven 4.0 4K

From the wall I might add. So only about 800W from the PSU

A 1 kW PSU is about right for 3 Titan X's and X99


----------



## Fiercy

So ax860 is just fine for two?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bosstoss*
> 
> With 3 Titan X's and a 5820k @ 4.7ghz 1.42v, I'm only using 920W in Battlefield 4 @ 4K Ultra and around the same in Heaven 4.0 4K
> 
> From the wall I might add. So only about 800W from the PSU
> 
> A 1 kW PSU is about right for 3 Titan X's and X99


2 in SLI:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/1720_20#post_23707051


----------



## brandon02852

Okay if you guys are doing 3 with a 1000w psu, then I am definitely fine with one Titan X and a 760W platinum rated PSU.


----------



## Bosstoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 2 in SLI:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/1720_20#post_23707051


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon02852*
> 
> Okay if you guys are doing 3 with a 1000w psu, then I am definitely fine with one Titan X and a 760W platinum rated PSU.


Yeah, you're fine with a 760W with 1 Titan X.

1000W is fine for 3 as well.


----------



## Swolern

*HEADS UP GUYS!!!*

For the guys waiting to purchase the brand new Acer XB270HU 2560x1440 144hz *IPS* Gsync ULMB

It just released this morning & I purchased the monitor at the Acer site.

Found a discount code that worked!

10%OFF, Took $80 off for me.

CODE: *SeizeTheIdea*

Only a few monitors left!!

http://store.acer.com/store/aceramer/en_US/pd/ThemeID.35703000/productID.314151300

This monitor + Titan X is going to be visual bliss!!









*Video review*
https://www.vessel.com/videos/aBRl_4ZS6

*EDIT:*
Wow is sold out in less than 10 minutes. OOS now.


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yes, I flashed the EVGA SC bios on to my Nvidia cards. You just have to "y" to the type mismatch. It's a vendor thing.
> Just recognize that with kboost enabled the card is locked in P0 and runs at max voltage.. even at idle/desktop. Throws a bunch of extra heat into your loop
> Make sure you have power limit as "priority" and that the temp slider is moving with the PL. or... keep the temps down!


Thanks for that, there is always something that i learn from you, i dont ever remember getting that option but hey ho


----------



## RedM00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon02852*
> 
> Yeah! It doesn't make any sense. I have the power limit set as the priority...the power level is maxed at 121% in PX...and its throttling at these low temperatures.


Perhaps its just a placebo effect, but I created my own concoction for a bios, with volts at 1.274 under full load. Had the same issue, but found out that doing +12mV on PX with this bios mod caused it to not throttle. Think the temp topped out at 72 at 1520mhz freq in PX, so I wouldn't know about beyond that.


----------



## brandon02852

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> Perhaps its just a placebo effect, but I created my own concoction for a bios, with volts at 1.274 under full load. Had the same issue, but found out that doing +12mV on PX with this bios mod caused it to not throttle. Think the temp topped out at 72 at 1520mhz freq in PX, so I wouldn't know about beyond that.


+12mV on PX or +112mV? Just making sure that this isn't a typo. I've been using +112mV and the throttling still occurs, even on a modded BIOS with 1.274V.


----------



## RedM00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon02852*
> 
> +12mV on PX or +112mV? Just making sure that this isn't a typo. I've been using +112mV and the throttling still occurs, even on a modded BIOS with 1.274V.


Yeah, 12mV.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attero87*
> 
> I have the same issue on my SC with the modded SC bios, As soon as i hit 64-64c it throttles the core and the voltage a bit even without reaching power limit


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon02852*
> 
> Yeah! It doesn't make any sense. I have the power limit set as the priority...the power level is maxed at 121% in PX...and its throttling at these low temperatures.


Hey guys, can you confirm that the vanilla EVGA BIOS does this too? No changes were made to the modded BIOS other than TDP limits.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon02852*
> 
> Okay if you guys are doing 3 with a 1000w psu, then I am definitely fine with one Titan X and a 760W platinum rated PSU.


You're fine, I have a 750W Gold rated PSU and got through an FS run at 1450 MHz with +112mv on the card.


----------



## Swolern

ASIC score 71. With testing stock bios my max OC is 1440/4150mhz. I get throttling down to 1354mhz. Stock volts, power limit set to 110%, Max temps 63c. My throttling is due to TDP hitting 110% frequently. Will try some modded bioses later today.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> You're fine, I have a 750W Gold rated PSU and got through an FS run at 1450 MHz with +112mv on the card.


Yup. I'm pulling ~950W peak from the wall in the Futuremark Combined test which suggests somewhere around 860W peak system power draw with my current settings (2600k @ 1.45V // 2x Titan-X @ +31mV / AX1200 PSU)


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Yup. I'm pulling ~950W peak from the wall in the Futuremark Combined test which suggests somewhere around 860W peak system power draw with my current settings (2600k @ 1.45V // 2x Titan-X @ +31mV / AX1200 PSU)


Do you think its bad to run both on AX860 given that in some games i might pull exactly 860? Did you overlock your titans though i was thinking of a very light one so fans don't kill me.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> Do you think its bad to run both on AX860 given that in some games i might pull exactly 860? Did you overlock your titans though i was thinking of a very light one so fans don't kill me.


Keep in mind that my CPU is Sandy Bridge with a big OC and a ton of volts going through it so it's likely pulling more power than if you are on Ivy/Haswell. I do have the Titans overclocked (+220 core / +350 memory currently).

You would likely be fine on an AX860... these units are top notch and can overdraw a bit. Personally, I don't like running my system (under load) above about 80% of the PSU's rated capacity for long term use, but that's just me.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> Do you think its bad to run both on AX860 given that in some games i might pull exactly 860? Did you overlock your titans though i was thinking of a very light one so fans don't kill me.


i would say that if you expect to be running your PSU at 80% capacity or higher for extended periods (gaming) it's too small. just IMO tho.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> These are the exact steps I'm using to flash my cards, maybe helpful to others who are like myself, less experienced than the pros.
> 
> 1. Download nvflash from the first post.
> 
> 2. Download the BIOS (.rom). Save to the same location.
> 
> 3. Open an elevated command window - start, run, cmd, right-click, Run as Administrator.
> 
> 4. Navigate to the nvflash folder.
> 
> 5. This command will show you the list of cards in your system, if you have more than one.
> 
> nvflash --list
> 
> 6. Start, run, device manager
> 
> 7. In Device Manager, open Display adapters. For each card, right click and choose Disable. Do them all, regardless of what you're flashing.
> 
> 8. In the command window:
> 
> nvflash -6 GM200.rom
> 
> Where GM200 is whatever BIOS you're using. If you have multiple cards, use the index option to specify which card to flash, ie.
> 
> nvflash -6 --index=0 GM200.rom
> 
> You will have to confirm 'y' a few times.
> 
> 9. In Device Manager, right click on each card again and choose Enable.
> 
> 10. Reboot, I found that it actually works better for me to reboot twice since the first time it picks up the card and the second time it actually boots up with all my Nvidia control panel settings correctly.


Would it be possible to put extremely clear instruction for flashing the Titan X in the place where the actual software is?


----------



## brandon02852

What is the benefit to using the "-6" parameter on NVFLASH? All this time I haven't been using that parameter.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon02852*
> 
> What is the benefit to using the "-6" parameter on NVFLASH? All this time I haven't been using that parameter.


one less "y" prompt:


----------



## RedM00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon02852*
> 
> What is the benefit to using the "-6" parameter on NVFLASH? All this time I haven't been using that parameter.


It allows you to override the mismatche of the PCI subsystem ID between the bios and your card(i.e flash the EVGA SC bios to a reference NVIDIA card)


----------



## gamingarena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> Would it be possible to put extremely clear instruction for flashing the Titan X in the place where the actual software is?


Apology for the post i did not write that down i copy pasted for my self, other poster did it i don't remember who some pages in the back.

I don't even know how it got posted i was supposed to copy paste to my notepad.

Sorry to the original poster im not trying to take any credits for the instructions was just a copy paste mistake.


----------



## Baasha

Regarding throttling, I get throttling even when the Power Draw is <100% which seems weird.

All the OC I've done is at stock volts since I'm using MSI Afterburner.

A sneak peek of the setup:



I tested the cards individually last night. All stock volts, EVGA SC-425TDP BIOS.

1.) 1504Mhz
2.) 1429Mhz
3.) 1478Mhz
4.) 1367Mhz

The 4th card is the worst - the one w/ the ASIC of 60.1%.

I tried 3-Way SLI by using the 4th for PhysX and was able to get 1429Mhz across all three cards which is quite good.

The Power Limit I set was 110% so I'm not sure what that translates to w/ the 425 TDP BIOS.

I played some AC Unity & Shadow of Mordor and my goodness, the power draw was at 1481W using Corsair Link!!

Dat VRAM tho!!


----------



## abirli

mann someone please take these OG's off mah handdds:sad-smile


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> The Power Limit I set was 110% so I'm not sure what that translates to w/ the 425 TDP BIOS.


On that BIOS at 110% it's about 385w TDP.


----------



## brandon02852

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> It allows you to override the mismatche of the PCI subsystem ID between the bios and your card(i.e flash the EVGA SC bios to a reference NVIDIA card)


Oh I didn't know I could safely use an EVGA SC bios on my reference nVidia card. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Regarding throttling, I get throttling even when the Power Draw is <100% which seems weird.
> 
> All the OC I've done is at stock volts since I'm using MSI Afterburner.
> 
> A sneak peek of the setup:
> 
> 
> 
> I tested the cards individually last night. All stock volts, EVGA SC-425TDP BIOS.
> 
> 1.) 1504Mhz
> 2.) 1429Mhz
> 3.) 1478Mhz
> 4.) 1367Mhz
> 
> The 4th card is the worst - the one w/ the ASIC of 60.1%.
> 
> I tried 3-Way SLI by using the 4th for PhysX and was able to get 1429Mhz across all three cards which is quite good.
> 
> The Power Limit I set was 110% so I'm not sure what that translates to w/ the 425 TDP BIOS.
> 
> I played some AC Unity & Shadow of Mordor and my goodness, the power draw was at 1481W using Corsair Link!!
> 
> Dat VRAM tho!!


With 4 cards and only hitting 50.1fps in that scene? Something seems wrong. What resolution?


----------



## Stateless

So, I think I am going to do my first Bios flash. I am still scared ****less about doing it though. I am eyeing the Evga SC bios. But a few questions:

What does the Evga SC Bios do differently than the one that came with the card from Nvidia? Is the Power Target set higher or can be raised higher? On my Stock Titan's, I consistently hit 110% while benching and at times hit a high of 113%. I believe this is what causes my throttling since it does it even when the cards are at 65c. I am going to H20 later today on both cards, but before I flash I just want to know what the SC Bios will change.

And please be patient with me, first time I am going to flash and I may be asking some really f'n basic questions...so please be kind!


----------



## tommi6o

When I get my 2x Titan X I will be flashing for my first time.


----------



## krel

If I did this right, the instructions I followed for flashing my cards should be in my sig...

hm. too long, I guess. I'll see about cutting it down a bit.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Regarding throttling, I get throttling even when the Power Draw is <100% which seems weird.
> 
> All the OC I've done is at stock volts since I'm using MSI Afterburner.
> 
> A sneak peek of the setup:
> 
> 
> 
> I tested the cards individually last night. All stock volts, EVGA SC-425TDP BIOS.
> 
> 1.) 1504Mhz
> 2.) 1429Mhz
> 3.) 1478Mhz
> 4.) 1367Mhz
> ...


Very nice setup... But this pic also illustrates how back plates (w/ Fuji tape etc) on a 3 or 4x setup would reduce the available air intake flow to the fans even further.

---

On PSU discussion further above unrelated to Baasha's post, I don't quite get why folks would invest in 2x $1k+ cards but not go the extra mile on 'adequate + 30% extra ' power supplies. Now, running 4+ PSUs is only for special occasions, such as heavy benching with custom PCB GPUs that have been known to pull more than 500w each, but I still, for 2x Titan X, I would feel more comfortable w/ a minimum of 1200w, especially when oc'ing both a 6 or 8 core CPU and GPUs. That said, I realize it is an entirely personal decision that is also affected by how much space you have in your case (or if you even use a case).

For my triple- and quad setups on non-ref PCBs, I normally use two Antec HCP Plats. / 1300w that have the custom 'OC-link connection...A single one should be more than fine for 2x TitanX (will find out on the weekend I guess).


----------



## Silent Scone

Baasha bro, you really need to put that setup on water


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> So, I think I am going to do my first Bios flash. I am still scared ****less about doing it though. I am eyeing the Evga SC bios. But a few questions:
> 
> What does the Evga SC Bios do differently than the one that came with the card from Nvidia? Is the Power Target set higher or can be raised higher? On my Stock Titan's, I consistently hit 110% while benching and at times hit a high of 113%. I believe this is what causes my throttling since it does it even when the cards are at 65c. I am going to H20 later today on both cards, but before I flash I just want to know what the SC Bios will change.
> 
> And please be patient with me, first time I am going to flash and I may be asking some really f'n basic questions...so please be kind!


Come on in, water's nice and warm!









Based on what you said, get the EVGA SC modded TDP BIOS and flash it. This BIOS is +127 MHz on core, same as the stock EVGA OC BIOS, and has a default 350w TDP, sliding up to 121% (425w). I suggest you use PX to OC for now, until MSI updates AB.

Edit - Fixed the higher TDP limit.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Regarding throttling, I get throttling even when the Power Draw is <100% which seems weird.
> 
> All the OC I've done is at stock volts since I'm using MSI Afterburner.
> 
> A sneak peek of the setup:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tested the cards individually last night. All stock volts, EVGA SC-425TDP BIOS.
> 
> 1.) 1504Mhz
> 2.) 1429Mhz
> 3.) 1478Mhz
> 4.) 1367Mhz
> 
> The 4th card is the worst - the one w/ the ASIC of 60.1%.
> 
> I tried 3-Way SLI by using the 4th for PhysX and was able to get 1429Mhz across all three cards which is quite good.
> 
> The Power Limit I set was 110% so I'm not sure what that translates to w/ the 425 TDP BIOS.
> 
> I played some AC Unity & Shadow of Mordor and my goodness, the power draw was at 1481W using Corsair Link!!
> 
> Dat VRAM tho!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [


3 of those cards can't breath!!









give 'em some room or water...


----------



## Jpmboy

@Joa3d43

100% spot on. lol - in addition, nothing possibly more damaging to a rig than a single rail PSU loosing control of itself.


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Come on in, water's nice and warm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on what you said, get the EVGA SC modded TDP BIOS and flash it. This BIOS is +127 MHz on core, same as the stock EVGA OC BIOS, and has a default 350w TDP, sliding up to 121% (450w). I suggest you use PX to OC for now, until MSI updates AB.


Since I have a SLI setup, do I disable SLI from the NV control panel and remove the SLI bridge or does that matter when flashing? Also, before I do anything, how do I save the BIOS that came with the Nvidia cards in-case I need to revert back to them? And when doing 2 cards is card 0 considered the first card or is the first card 1 and second card 2? Sorry for the noob questions! Hehehe


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Since I have a SLI setup, do I disable SLI from the NV control panel and remove the SLI bridge or does that matter when flashing? Also, before I do anything, how do I save the BIOS that came with the Nvidia cards in-case I need to revert back to them? And when doing 2 cards is card 0 considered the first card or is the first card 1 and second card 2? Sorry for the noob questions! Hehehe


just a preference and only since we have to disable the drivers to flash... I disable SLI in NVCP, flash the higher index cards in order (the one your monitor(s) is/are connected to last). you can leave the sli bridge in place. yes, 0 is closest to your cpu. PCIE addressing always begins with slot "0".


----------



## Swolern

For giggles i wanted to try to see how far i could stress the vram. I tried it out with a single Titan X @ 2560x1440 with DSR 4.0x which is 5120x2880 (5K) on Far Cry 4.



Low Settings- Vram 4200mb
Ultra Settings 2xMSAA 7200mb
Ultra Settings 4xMSAA 10,600mb
I have never seen VRAM use in the 5 digit range before lol.


To my surprise Low settings @ 5k on a single Titan runs very smooth 45-55fps. Weirdly even smoother than ultra settings @ 1440p. Damn game.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bosstoss*
> 
> Alright so as someone with 3 Titan X's I will say this:
> 
> If you're going to be gaming in 4K, do NOT go with 3 Titan X's. The SLI scaling just isn't there, at least not yet, and I doubt it'll improve by much for a while if ever.
> 
> 2 Titan X's get around the same FPS in Battlefield 4 @ 4K as 3 do. The improvement is maybe 15%-20%.
> 
> If you're going 5K or 4K Surround, by all means go 3+ cards, but for 4K, 2 is the perfect spot.
> 
> I'll probably be finding another rig to put my 3rd Titan X in with the lowest ASIC, which just happens to be WAY lower than the other 2. 61% vs 76/79%
> 
> Even in Heaven 4.0 @ 4K my FPS went from 62 fps 2 Way SLI, to 81.2 fps 3 Way SLI, so as you can see, it's about 32% improvement even in a canned benchmark @ 4K.
> 
> Beyond 3 cards is absolutely pointless unless you're trying to break records, which is how it's been for a long long time.
> 
> Given the power of these cards, I would try to get 2 good overclockers for 4K and roll with that until Pascal or 390X hits.
> 
> My .02


Agreed; I think for 4K, 3 cards is just a bad idea..._at the moment._

Personally, i'm going to be moving to 7680x1440p Surround @ 144hz + GSync, so I wanted the extra horsepwer with a 3rd card for that kind of setup. The other thing to keep in mind is, DX12 is upon us very soon; once games take advantage of that (especially Star Citizen, which i'm looking forward to the most), I think we're going to see GPU scaling improve quite a bit, not to mention all of the other improvements we're going to be getting with Windows 10. Just something to keep in mind, as these Titan Xs will be very relevant for quite a long time.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> For giggles i wanted to try to see how far i could stress the vram. I tried it out with a single Titan X @ 2560x1440 with DSR 4.0x which is 5120x2880 (5K) on Far Cry 4.
> 
> 
> 
> Low Settings- Vram 4200mb
> Ultra Settings 2xMSAA 7200mb
> Ultra Settings 4xMSAA 10,600mb
> I have never seen VRAM use in the 5 digit range before lol.
> 
> 
> To my surprise Low settings @ 5k on a single Titan runs very smooth 45-55fps. Weirdly even smoother than ultra settings @ 1440p. Damn game.


is your 5K panel MST or SST?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> is your 5K panel MST or SST?


I just have a 2560x1440 panel. I just used DSR x4 to simulate 5K.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> I just have a 2560x1440 panel. I just used DSR x4 to simulate 5K.


IDk, I think the downsampling has to go MST since I the current 5K monitors are all multistream transport?

anyway - EK blocks arrived, but not the backplates or needed fuji... yet.


----------



## Orangey

Managed to snag one today.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> Whats the best Fujipoly pads that you can buy regarding heat transfer for a gpu?


You have 3 types rated by heat dissipation (something around 6, 11 and 17 W/mK). I used both 11 and 17 in the past. 17 is really expensive and probably overkill. 11 W/mK is already above the heat dissipation grade of most (if not all) thermal paste out there. Go with 11 I would say. I have some leftovers of the 17 and a quarter sheet of the 11 that I am using on the X when it get here....Don't forget to check the thickness of the pads. I browse the ek manual for titan x blocks a couple of days ago and if memory serves they are using two types of pads 0.5 mm and 1 mm. You might also need or consider a 1 or 1.5 mm for the vrm area in the back if going with a backplate.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> IDk, I think the downsampling has to go MST since I the current 5K monitors are all multistream transport?
> 
> anyway - EK blocks arrived, but not the backplates or needed fuji... yet.


Which one did you order the crazy 17 or 11?


----------



## Woundingchaney

Just ordered mine from Nvidia. Has anyone had any experience ordering direct from Nvidia?


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Agreed; I think for 4K, 3 cards is just a bad idea..._at the moment._
> 
> Personally, i'm going to be moving to 7680x1440p Surround @ 144hz + GSync, so I wanted the extra horsepwer with a 3rd card for that kind of setup. The other thing to keep in mind is, DX12 is upon us very soon; once games take advantage of that (especially Star Citizen, which i'm looking forward to the most), I think we're going to see GPU scaling improve quite a bit, not to mention all of the other improvements we're going to be getting with Windows 10. Just something to keep in mind, as these Titan Xs will be very relevant for quite a long time.


This is similar to where I am - 7680x1600 surround, not 144hz though, I have three U3014s. I really prefer 16:10 over 16:9, I wish there were more options there, it would be nice to be able to get a 2560x1600 G-Sync monitor. I am using three Titan X cards for my setup as well. And, of course, Star Citizen.


----------



## ticket24

Got three this past Saturday. Still working on my build and deciding whether to get a fourth. No problems with Nvidia direct.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woundingchaney*
> 
> Just ordered mine from Nvidia. Has anyone had any experience ordering direct from Nvidia?


All 3 of mine were ordered from Nvidia. They deliver fast (at least for overnight, which REALLY was overnight if you got your order in before 3-4pm Pacific), they have good customer service if you call in, and they offer a 30-day "no hassle" return policy, where if you call and ask for an exchange or refund, they just ask you to send the card back for a full refund (they don't do exchanges). I also rather like the custom Nvidia packaging on these...adds a nice touch. You also get a cool little case badge/collectible metal sticker, which I don't think the AIBs give out.


----------



## gooface

Is a 1050watt Corsair PSU enough to power 2x of these with a 5820K setup?


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> With 4 cards and only hitting 50.1fps in that scene? Something seems wrong. What resolution?


SLI scaling sucks big time w/ Shadow of Mordor - just saw the 'fix' posted on the Steam Forums - will try that out soon.

This was at 4K on my P2715Q monitor.

In fact, I will be doing another big 5K benchmark/review thread like I did w/ my 4K Surround thread last year.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Very nice setup... But this pic also illustrates how back plates (w/ Fuji tape etc) on a 3 or 4x setup would reduce the available air intake flow to the fans even further.
> 
> ---
> 
> On PSU discussion further above unrelated to Baasha's post, I don't quite get why folks would invest in 2x $1k+ cards but not go the extra mile on 'adequate + 30% extra ' power supplies. Now, running 4+ PSUs is only for special occasions, such as heavy benching with custom PCB GPUs that have been known to pull more than 500w each, but I still, for 2x Titan X, I would feel more comfortable w/ a minimum of 1200w, especially when oc'ing both a 6 or 8 core CPU and GPUs. That said, I realize it is an entirely personal decision that is also affected by how much space you have in your case (or if you even use a case).
> 
> For my triple- and quad setups on non-ref PCBs, I normally use two Antec HCP Plats. / 1300w that have the custom 'OC-link connection...A single one should be more than fine for 2x TitanX (will find out on the weekend I guess).


That's true - I had 2 HCP PSUs w/ my 4K Surround setup when I was running 4x Titan Black SC since they were drawing 1700 - 1900W at the wall (Kill-A-Watt). I have a Cooler Master Cosmos II case so I couldn't fit 2 PSUs and hence I just wanted to go back to one - that's why I got the Corsair AX1500i.

Max draw I've seen so far is 1482W w/ Corsair Link. This was at 115% w/ the 425TDP BIOS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Baasha bro, you really need to put that setup on water


Wish I could - but I change GPUs so often that water-cooling will be a huge hassle for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 3 of those cards can't breath!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> give 'em some room or water...


The hottest card gets to upper 70s Celsius which is not bad IMO.

I really wish I could get >1500Mhz across all 4 GPUs!

When I had the 4x OG Titan SC and 4x Titan Black SC on the X79 platform on the AE11 mobo, the scaling was superb in most games. The RVE and X99 seems to be optimized for SLI (2x GPUs).

I get ~ 90FPS on Ultra in BF4 w/ 2x GTX-980 Classified (& KingPin) at 4K. 4x GPUs don't seem to scale well at all with this setup.

Even at 5K, I would say 3x GTX-Titan X would be ideal. For 4K Surround, however, 4x GTX-Titan X would be the best!


----------



## sk3tch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> When I had the 4x OG Titan SC and 4x Titan Black SC on the X79 platform on the AE11 mobo, the scaling was superb in most games. The RVE and X99 seems to be optimized for SLI (2x GPUs).


That's interesting. I ran 4x680 Classified and 3xTITANs on X79 and the scaling for the 3rd and 4th card was pretty bad. It's great for benchmarking - but games-wise - no. I have not noticed anything better/worse about X99 (ran 3x980s) except native PCIe 3.0 and more lanes seems to help.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> IDk, I think the downsampling has to go MST since I the current 5K monitors are all multistream transport?
> 
> anyway - EK blocks arrived, but not the backplates or needed fuji... yet.


I believe the way DSR works is the GPU renders the up to 4 times the amount of your native pixels and stores them in your framebuffer, then compiles them together to output a high quality image (4x) using the same signal transfer(Supersampling). So on a native 1080p 120hz monitor your could output a simulated 4k image @ 120hz (if you have the GPU performance to run 120fps) on the same SST. At least that is my understanding of it.


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woundingchaney*
> 
> Just ordered mine from Nvidia. Has anyone had any experience ordering direct from Nvidia?


The majority of people that have one right now ordered direct through Nvidia. Just a few pointers....

If you ordered today, most likely you will get a email with the order confirmation once they verify your info. For me this took almost all day. You can speed it up and call them shortly after you order and ask if they can put a priority on it. I learned this late however. I had placed an order in the morning, called and was told it is being reviewed and I left it at that. Called again 5 hours later and they said it was still under review. I called a third time, 8 hours after I ordered and this particular rep was the nicest person, she said it was under review still, but then said "Do you want me to contact the other office and have them review it now?". I said sure, she put me on hold for 3 min and boom she came back and said "all done". Within seconds I had the invoice email.

Once you get the invoice, then they send it to their shipping department, depending on what time the shipping dept. gets the invoice determines when they send it out. If the 2 people I spoke to earlier would of offered the "push it through" I would of had my second card yesterday, but now I am getting it today.


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> just a preference and only since we have to disable the drivers to flash... I disable SLI in NVCP, flash the higher index cards in order (the one your monitor(s) is/are connected to last). you can leave the sli bridge in place. yes, 0 is closest to your cpu. PCIE addressing always begins with slot "0".


How do I save/secure the original bios in-case I need to revert back? I know in the past that some companies will exchange the GPU even if you flash it as long as you put back the original bios, so I just want to be safe here.

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## brandon02852

Still getting throttled on Cyclops BIOS. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jcde7ago

The XB270HU is back in stock, boys....grab one while it lasts!! You know you want that 27" 2560x1440p + IPS + 144Hz + G-Sync goodness!! As was mentioned above, use promo code "SeizeTheIdea" for $80 off!!!









http://store.acer.com/store/aceramer/en_US/pd/ThemeID.35703000/productID.314151300


----------



## szeged

$800 for 1440p







no thanks.


----------



## eleven010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> The XB270HU is back in stock, boys....grab one while it lasts!! You know you want that 27" 2560x1440p + IPS + 144Hz + G-Sync goodness!! As was mentioned above, use promo code "SeizeTheIdea" for $80 off!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://store.acer.com/store/aceramer/en_US/pd/ThemeID.35703000/productID.314151300


What is the dead/bright pixel policy like?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> The XB270HU is back in stock, boys....grab one while it lasts!! You know you want that 27" 2560x1440p + IPS + 144Hz + G-Sync goodness!! As was mentioned above, use promo code "SeizeTheIdea" for $80 off!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://store.acer.com/store/aceramer/en_US/pd/ThemeID.35703000/productID.314151300


I was trying to change my shipping to "next day priority", but Acer wouldnt let me. Ugh! Its going to be a long 4-5 days......


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eleven010*
> 
> What is the dead/bright pixel policy like?


It's Acer selling direct via DR Globaltech (Digital River), which is the same 3rd party Nvidia uses for their direct sales (like the Titan X). I'd imagine they have a 30-day no hassle, return-for-a-refund policy, like they do on most things.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

And so it begins;

AMD Strikes Back:-

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-350-SP&groupid=701&catid=56&subcat=1515


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> You have 3 types rated by heat dissipation (something around 6, 11 and 17 W/mK). I used both 11 and 17 in the past. 17 is really expensive and probably overkill. 11 W/mK is already above the heat dissipation grade of most (if not all) thermal paste out there. Go with 11 I would say. I have some leftovers of the 17 and a quarter sheet of the 11 that I am using on the X when it get here....Don't forget to check the thickness of the pads. I browse the ek manual for titan x blocks a couple of days ago and if memory serves they are using two types of pads 0.5 mm and 1 mm. You might also need or consider a 1 or 1.5 mm for the vrm area in the back if going with a backplate.
> Which one did you order the crazy 17 or 11?


the instructions look like all 0.5mm. I have some 17KW pads (for the 4 really hot things on both cords) enough 11KW for ram on one card, but not for both (ugh). ordered form PCS. (double ugh)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gooface*
> 
> Is a 1050watt Corsair PSU enough to power 2x of these with a 5820K setup?


no problem. Just recognize that with a modest OC 2 pull ~ 800W from the wall with a AX1500i (~ 90%+ effec). no big deal.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> I believe the way DSR works is the GPU renders the up to 4 times the amount of your native pixels and stores them in your framebuffer, then compiles them together to output a high quality image (4x) using the same signal transfer(Supersampling). So on a native 1080p 120hz monitor your could output a simulated 4k image @ 120hz (if you have the GPU performance to run 120fps) on the same SST. At least that is my understanding of it.


this is way over my head.








hopefully someone here know better, but i thnk single stream transport will use more vram than MST?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> How do I save/secure the original bios in-case I need to revert back? I know in the past that some companies will exchange the GPU even if you flash it as long as you put back the original bios, so I just want to be safe here.
> 
> Thanks for all your help.


nvflash --save romname.rom


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> $800 for 1440p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no thanks.


so what's the difference between 4ms 144 and 1ms 120? meaningful (at all)?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the instructions look like all 0.5mm. I have some 17KW pads (for the 4 really hot things on both cords) enough 11KW for ram on one card, but not for both (ugh). ordered form PCS. (double ugh)
> no problem. Just recognize that with a modest OC 2 pull ~ 800W from the wall with a AX1500i (~ 90%+ effec). no big deal.
> this is way over my head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully someone here know better, but i thnk single stream transport will use more vram than MST?
> nvflash --save romname.rom


Yep, for the block all around 0.5 mm, you are correct. But I recall seeing some 1 mm so I went back to ek. the 1 mm thickness is for the backplate of the titan x







Yeah, I known the feeling JP. How much I miss FZCPU. Last news I heard they were trying to re-open this week. I really hope they succeed.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> so what's the difference between 4ms 144 and 1ms 120? meaningful (at all)?


I wasnt a believer also until i owned a Swift. Most gorgeous butter smooth crisp gameplay i have ever experienced!! I was floored! And i have had countless monitor setups. But this ultimate butter smoothness of a high refresh Gsync just left me in awe. Once you own & experience it, you just cant go back. This monitor adding IPS colors & ULMB. Oh my!!


----------



## crinkleshoes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> And so it begins;
> 
> AMD Strikes Back:-
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-350-SP&utm_source=Overclockers+UK+Newsletter&utm_campaign=1afbc90dea-B2C_Eshot_CW133_25_2015&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_c199b69777-1afbc90dea-212768341


What's your point? How this that any kind of "strike back" what-so-ever?

They have been at that price since before christmas... so that price is nothing special.

AMD suck donkey balls when it comes to crossfire SLI profiles... so when GTA V, for example, is released... you can enjoy playing it at half the speed of a Titan X for 3-4 months until ATi get their asses in gear and release a dodgy profile for it.

The 390X is the only thing that might be able to compete with Titan X and ATi are keeping their cards to themselves for no apparent reason... if they could actually compete, then surely they would have already leaked some real specs/benchmarks to try and steal a few sales from NV... but no... looks like they are set to stuck again for another generation... I hope they do their job better next time as the lack of competition has doubled the cost of NVidia's high end cards.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> so what's the difference between 4ms 144 and 1ms 120? meaningful (at all)?


144Hz = 1 second / 144FPS = 6.94ms per frame

So a 144Hz monitor requires a response time of effectively 7ms.

The difference between 4 and 1 will make a mild difference... as the 1ms will be closer to that 7ms frame refresh to completely refresh the image.

But in reality, there shouldn't be that much difference... only there might be a minor improvement on the 1ms monitor.


----------



## crinkleshoes

I have 2x Gigabyte Titan Xs on their way to me BTW... looking forward to it, they should arrive on Monday to France...

I was going to go EVGA, but caseking lied about stock & nearly made me miss out on the first round of stock









They will be under water within the month... thank you for the improved TDP bioses


----------



## Ripple

Did anyone notice the minimum requirement for the superclocked version included in the product details on Newegg? 24 GB system memory (48 GB or higher recommended)
For real? Or is this a typo?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> I really wish I could get >1500Mhz across all 4 GPUs!


I really wish I could get >1500MHz on the ONE I have!







Sucker is about to get sent back.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> And so it begins;
> 
> AMD Strikes Back:-
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-350-SP&groupid=701&catid=56&subcat=1515


I had a chance to buy that card for $599 USD BRAND NEW and passed on it. How is this striking back exactly?


----------



## sk3tch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ripple*
> 
> Did anyone notice the minimum requirement for the superclocked version included in the product details on Newegg? 24 GB system memory (48 GB or higher recommended)
> For real? Or is this a typo?


NVIDIA rep on NeoGAF says no:
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost.php?p=156338071&postcount=210

TITAN X manual says no:
http://www.nvidia.com/content/geforce-gtx/GTX_TITAN_X_User_Guide.pdf

Common sense says no. While 2-4GB is probably a bit lenient. It's not 24-48GB. There are reviews out there with 16GB systems in use that did not mention anything.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crinkleshoes*
> 
> What's your point? How this that any kind of "strike back" what-so-ever?
> 
> They have been at that price since before christmas... so that price is nothing special.
> 
> AMD suck donkey balls when it comes to crossfire SLI profiles... so when GTA V, for example, is released... you can enjoy playing it at half the speed of a Titan X for 3-4 months until ATi get their asses in gear and release a dodgy profile for it.
> 
> The 390X is the only thing that might be able to compete with Titan X and ATi are keeping their cards to themselves for no apparent reason... if they could actually compete, then surely they would have already leaked some real specs/benchmarks to try and steal a few sales from NV... but no... looks like they are set to stuck again for another generation... I hope they do their job better next time as the lack of competition has doubled the cost of NVidia's high end cards.
> 144Hz = 1 second / 144FPS = 6.94ms per frame
> 
> So a 144Hz monitor requires a response time of effectively 7ms.
> 
> The difference between 4 and 1 will make a mild difference... as the 1ms will be closer to that 7ms frame refresh to completely refresh the image.
> 
> But in reality, there shouldn't be that much difference... only there might be a minor improvement on the 1ms monitor.


Congratulations on your first post, welcome to OCN - as it looks like your here to make some new friends??? LOL









P.S. My post was a joke!!!


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crinkleshoes*
> 
> 144Hz = 1 second / 144FPS = 6.94ms per frame
> 
> So a 144Hz monitor requires a response time of effectively 7ms.
> 
> The difference between 4 and 1 will make a mild difference... as the 1ms will be closer to that 7ms frame refresh to completely refresh the image.
> 
> But in reality, there shouldn't be that much difference... only there might be a minor improvement on the 1ms monitor.


In layman's terms, there might be a little more motion blur with 4 ms vs. 1 ms response times. 120 Hz vs. 144 Hz refresh is hardly noticeable if the pixel response is the same in both cases.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon02852*
> 
> Still getting throttled on Cyclops BIOS. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


Use PX and enable K-Boost. Set TDP slider to max.


----------



## crinkleshoes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ripple*
> 
> Did anyone notice the minimum requirement for the superclocked version included in the product details on Newegg? 24 GB system memory (48 GB or higher recommended)
> For real? Or is this a typo?


I noticed that on Nvidia's website too... made me chuckle. I assumed it was a typo possibly referring to storage space, rather than RAM.

I think I'll do OK with 16GB for now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Congratulations on your first post, welcome to OCN - as it looks like your here to make some new friends??? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. My post was a joke!!!












TY, I'm here to be me... if people like it... great... if not, that's their problem, not mine


----------



## RedM00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I really wish I could get >1500MHz on the ONE I have!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sucker is about to get sent back.


I cant even tell what frequencies people are posting (ones reported by Precision x/Afterburner/hwinfo, or the ones by GPU-Z)
But north of 1500(through Precison x/afterburner) sounds more like luck than average to me.

One of mine does 1525/8200 the other 1485/8100, and I'd consider that great. Think I'd have #1 on Firestrike Ultra if my cpu was a 5960x.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> I cant even tell what frequencies people are posting (ones reported by Precision x/Afterburner/hwinfo, or the ones by GPU-Z)
> But north of 1500(through Precison x/afterburner) sounds more like luck than average to me.
> 
> One of mine does 1525/8200 the other 1485/8100, and I'd consider that great. Think I'd have #1 on Firestrike Ultra if my cpu was a 5960x.


I've gotten it up to 1450, probably can go a little bit higher. 1500 was a no-go for me.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I had a chance to buy that card for $599 USD BRAND NEW and passed on it. How is this striking back exactly?


Isn't slashing prices of their only current card, which has similar performance levels in some scenarios, a form of fighting back???


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sk3tch*
> 
> NVIDIA rep on NeoGAF says no:
> http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost.php?p=156338071&postcount=210
> 
> TITAN X manual says no:
> http://www.nvidia.com/content/geforce-gtx/GTX_TITAN_X_User_Guide.pdf
> 
> Common sense says no. While 2-4GB is probably a bit lenient. It's not 24-48GB. There are reviews out there with 16GB systems in use that did not mention anything.


this "dump the frame buffer to system ram or swapfile" argument makes no sense... and when did that come into practice? So why then do spec not call for 8 to 16GB min on all 4GB cards? My 6GB OGs did not require 12-24GB of system ram. somethin ain't right... exclude 99+% of the market? yeah, it's a halo sku.. but not THAT halo. and really irrelevant since you're not filling 12GB vram in the near future.


----------



## sk3tch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> this "dump the frame buffer to system ram or swapfile" argument makes no sense... and when did that come into practice? So why then do spec not call for 8 to 16GB min on all 4GB cards? My 6GB OGs did not require 12-24GB of system ram. somethin ain't right... exclude 99+% of the market? yeah, it's a halo sku.. but not THAT halo. and really irrelevant since you're not filling 12GB vram in the near future.


My sources linked above all refute the 24GB minimum. It's a typo.


----------



## Xotic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> anyway - EK blocks arrived, but not the backplates or needed fuji... yet.


What is fuji? is that some kind of thermal pad? i have only ordered a backplate, block and card. Have i missed something out?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> I cant even tell what frequencies people are posting (ones reported by Precision x/Afterburner/hwinfo, or the ones by GPU-Z)
> But north of 1500(through Precison x/afterburner) sounds more like luck than average to me.
> 
> One of mine does 1525/8200 the other 1485/8100, and I'd consider that great. Think I'd have #1 on Firestrike Ultra if my cpu was a 5960x.


run Heaven or something that is driven less by cpu physics









http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-4-0-scores/0_20

besides - any/all air cooled scores on HOF won't last much longer anyways.


----------



## brandon02852

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Use PX and enable K-Boost. Set TDP slider to max.


I was doing that and I was getting throttled. I have yet to have a BIOS where I do not get throttled at 65C and then again at 72C. Temperature never passes 75C anyway so why should it bother throttling me.

This is giving me a throttling headache...i mean... throbbing.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xotic*
> 
> What is fuji? is that some kind of thermal pad? i have only ordered a backplate, block and card. Have i missed something out?


Yes they are thermal pads. MUCH better in my experience over the typical pads you get with the EK blocks. http://www.performance-pcs.com/brand--fujipoly

Mucho expensive though, I went with the 11 watt stuff on my 780ti and loaded up my original Titan with them. Not necessary but the EK stuff is rated for 4 or 5 watts if I recall.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Isn't slashing prices of their only current card, which has similar performance levels in some scenarios, a form of fighting back???


so you are not joking after all? It is not a price slash mate. Prices for the 295x have been like that at least since December 2014. Current prices have no correlation whatsoever with titan x release.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> @Joa3d43
> 
> 100% spot on. lol - in addition, nothing possibly more damaging to a rig than a *single rail PSU loosing control of itself*.


...unfortunately, been there; thus decided to get the two Antec 1300s (specs for dual in spoiler)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Xotic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Yes they are thermal pads. MUCH better in my experience over the typical pads you get with the EK blocks. http://www.performance-pcs.com/brand--fujipoly
> Mucho expensive though, I went with the 11 watt stuff on my 780ti and loaded up my original Titan with them. Not necessary but the EK stuff is rated for 4 or 5 watts if I recall.


Oh okay, what kind of difference would it make? i cannot get it in the uk from what i can see, and it will not arrive before my card and block does, so i would like to know if it makes a big enough difference to warrant putting off installing the titan to wait for pads from the US


----------



## RedM00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> run Heaven or something that is driven less by cpu physics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-4-0-scores/0_20
> 
> besides - any/all air cooled scores on HOF won't last much longer anyways.


I'll give that a run after my current Units finish folding in linux.
Though doesnt Unigine have issues with being able to fully stress maxwell? Or was that just in Valley.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xotic*
> 
> What is fuji? is that some kind of thermal pad? i have only ordered a backplate, block and card. Have i missed something out?


no - the ek gear comes with the necessary thermal pads. Fuji is several-fold higher thermal flux, but not required at all... although after spying the vrms with an IR gun while using a uni block... I'd go with fuji 11s for them at least.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Yes they are thermal pads. MUCH better in my experience over the typical pads you get with the EK blocks. http://www.performance-pcs.com/brand--fujipoly
> 
> Mucho expensive though, I went with the 11 watt stuff on my 780ti and loaded up my original Titan with them. Not necessary but the EK stuff is rated for *4 or 5 watts if I recall*.


yup... same as a tim-soaked sponge.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> I'll give that a run after my current Units finish folding in linux.
> Though doesnt Unigine have issues with being able to fully stress maxwell? Or was that just in Valley.


valley has been borked for sli for a while. Heaven runs pretty well - just check the charts.









did you say folding?

a crime against vga-kind.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> so you are not joking after all? It is not a price slash mate. Prices for the 295x have been like that at least since December 2014. Current prices have not correlation whatsoever with titan x release.


Yes it was a meant as a joke. Nice graph BTW, may I ask where you got it from???


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Yes it was a meant as a joke. Nice graph BTW, may I ask where you got it from???


https://pcpartpicker.com/part/xfx-video-card-r9295x8qfa?history_days=180


----------



## Xotic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> no - the ek gear comes with the necessary thermal pads. Fuji is several-fold higher thermal flux, but not required at all... although after spying the vrms with an IR gun while using a uni block... I'd go with fuji 11s for them at least.


Oh i have found some available in the uk, it gives me a choice of 1mm thick and 1.5mm. which should i get? also how much of it should i buy? these ones are in 100x15 sizes. This would be for both the backplate and the card btw.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xotic*
> 
> Oh okay, what kind of difference would it make? i cannot get it in the uk from what i can see, and it will not arrive before my card and block does, so i would like to know if it makes a big enough difference to warrant putting off installing the titan to wait for pads from the US


Good ole eBay to the rescue, (UK seller):-

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/pcerb?_trksid=p2047675.l2563


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xotic*
> 
> Oh okay, what kind of difference would it make? i cannot get it in the uk from what i can see, and it will not arrive before my card and block does, so i would like to know if it makes a big enough difference to warrant putting off installing the titan to wait for pads from the US


Not sure how much it would make. If it's anything like my 780ti was, at 1.36v the VRMS never seemed to go past 55C. That was a custom 780ti on water but I feel like it will help with this Titan as well. Not sure if the UK has a place to buy them, like Aquatuning or another place. Overclockers UK maybe?

Also check the manual online for the EK titan X block as that will tell you the size of the pads. I think my 780ti needed 1.5mm and 1mm but every card/ block can be different.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> no - the ek gear comes with the necessary thermal pads. Fuji is several-fold higher thermal flux, but not required at all... although after spying the vrms with an IR gun while using a uni block... I'd go with fuji 11s for them at least.
> yup... same as a tim-soaked sponge.


Yeah I remember the original Titan thread when people were loading up pads on the top of the card for better transfer to the backplate. I did that as well.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xotic*
> 
> Oh i have found some available in the uk, it gives me a choice of 1mm thick and 1.5mm. which should i get? also how much of it should i buy? these ones are in 100x15 sizes


none. For the ek block is 0.5 mm all around. For the ek backplate there are some 0.5 mm and 1 mm pads. Check ek manual for both specs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Not sure how much it would make. If it's anything like my 780ti was, at 1.36v the VRMS never seemed to go past 55C. That was a custom 780ti on water but I feel like it will help with this Titan as well. Not sure if the UK has a place to buy them, like Aquatuning or another place. Overclockers UK maybe?
> 
> Also check the manual online for the EK titan X block as that will tell you the size of the pads. I think my 780ti needed 1.5mm and 1mm but every card/ block can be different.
> 
> Yeah I remember the original Titan thread when people were loading up pads on the top of the card for better transfer to the backplate. I did that as well.


yep. It make a good difference on the vrm if you put some pads there. Don´t have the cards or the blocks yet (still 2 more weeks







) but if good old titan is any indication probably a 1.5 mm pad will be necessary to the back of the vrm along with ek backplate.


----------



## Bosstoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Very nice setup... But this pic also illustrates how back plates (w/ Fuji tape etc) on a 3 or 4x setup would reduce the available air intake flow to the fans even further.
> 
> ---
> 
> On PSU discussion further above unrelated to Baasha's post, I don't quite get why folks would invest in 2x $1k+ cards but not go the extra mile on 'adequate + 30% extra ' power supplies. Now, running 4+ PSUs is only for special occasions, such as heavy benching with custom PCB GPUs that have been known to pull more than 500w each, but I still, for 2x Titan X, I would feel more comfortable w/ a minimum of 1200w, especially when oc'ing both a 6 or 8 core CPU and GPUs. That said, I realize it is an entirely personal decision that is also affected by how much space you have in your case (or if you even use a case).
> 
> For my triple- and quad setups on non-ref PCBs, I normally use two Antec HCP Plats. / 1300w that have the custom 'OC-link connection...A single one should be more than fine for 2x TitanX (will find out on the weekend I guess).


There is absolutely no way you would ever pull anything close to 1200W from your PSU (1340W from the wall) with 2 Titan X's unless you're on LN2 with hardware volt mods, and even then I wouldn't put $$ on it.

If all you're doing is gaming with occasional benches, 1000W is fine for even 3 Titan X's. Even with decent SLI scaling I haven't broken 950W from the wall with a heavily OC'd X99/3x Titan X setup. That's with a crappy bronze PSU I might add, so it would be even less on a Gold or Plat. With this PSU, I can safely pull roughly 1250W from the wall @ peak and be within safe operating limits.

These cards are very efficient and considering most games wont scale beyond 2 GPUs well, I doubt I would ever require swapping PSUs with this setup even after I add waterblocks this weekend.

With that said, sure it's great to have 500W+ of headroom, and I will be swapping my 1 kW for my 1.5 kW Enermax MaxRevo but it's not absolutely necessary. If your PSU isn't $40 it's not likely to explode by gaming @ 85-90% capacity for a few hours at a time.

Sure if you're folding 24/7, that's another story...


----------



## RedM00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> no - the ek gear comes with the necessary thermal pads. Fuji is several-fold higher thermal flux, but not required at all... although after spying the vrms with an IR gun while using a uni block... I'd go with fuji 11s for them at least.
> yup... same as a tim-soaked sponge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> valley has been borked for sli for a while. Heaven runs pretty well - just check the charts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you say folding?
> 
> a crime against vga-kind.


Reminds me of the older days of mining, seeing all those crazy setup pics like that one.

But hey, that'd be me too, cause if I could, I'd build a folding farm like that with Titan X's.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...unfortunately, been there; thus decided to get the two Antec 1300s (specs for dual in spoiler)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


very nice. didn't realize that PSU had a link.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xotic*
> 
> Oh i have found some available in the uk, it gives me a choice of 1mm thick and 1.5mm. which should i get? also how much of it should i buy? these ones are in 100x15 sizes. This would be for both the backplate and the card btw.


0.5mm for the waterblock. just use the ones ek provides for the backplate.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bosstoss*
> 
> *There is absolutely no way you would ever pull anything close to 1200W from your PSU (*1340W from the wall) with 2 Titan X's unless you're on LN2 with hardware volt mods, and even then I wouldn't put $$ on it.
> 
> If all you're doing is gaming with occasional benches, 1000W is fine for even 3 Titan X's. Even with decent SLI scaling I haven't broken 950W from the wall with a heavily OC'd X99/3x Titan X setup. That's with a crappy bronze PSU I might add, so it would be even less on a Gold or Plat. With this PSU, I can safely pull roughly 1250W from the wall @ peak and be within safe operating limits.
> These cards are very efficient and considering most games wont scale beyond 2 GPUs well, I doubt I would ever require swapping PSUs with this setup even after I add waterblocks this weekend.
> With that said, sure it's great to have 500W+ of headroom, and I will be swapping my 1 kW for a 1.5 kW but it's not absolutely necessary. If your PSU isn't $40 it's not likely to explode by gaming @ 85-90% capacity for a few hours at a time.
> Sure if you're folding 24/7, that's another story...


erm... I'm sure Joa will dispute that. in my case 3 780ti kingpins would OCP a 1500AXi at anything above 1.34V... hooked in a 1200AX with "add2psu" and was good at any voltage. I think he ran 4 at "a healthy voltage". Can't have too much PSU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> Reminds me of the older days of mining, seeing all those crazy setup pics like that one.
> 
> But hey, that'd be me too, cause if I could, I'd build a folding farm like that with Titan X's.


no, that's not mine! it's like cruelty to graphics cards.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> none. For the ek block is 0.5 mm all around. For the ek backplate there are some 0.5 mm and 1 mm pads. Check ek manual for both for specs.
> yep. It make a good difference on the vrm if you put some pads there. Don´t have the cards or the blocks yet (still 2 more weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but if good old titan is any indication probably a 1.5 mm pad will be necessary to the back of the vrm along with ek backplate.


I'm just glad I'm going camping this weekend. Maybe a few days away from seeing the non-existent stock for the EVGA Titan X SC will make me feel better. Annoys me how EVGA doesn't have stock for this card














. Why did I have to have EVGA bucks still leftover..it's the only reason why I haven't bought a Titan X yet.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> did you say folding?
> 
> a crime against vga-kind.


Looks like a slave shop!!


----------



## Bosstoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> very nice. didn't realize that PSU had a link.
> 0.5mm for the waterblock. just use the ones ek provides for the backplate.
> erm... I'm sure Joa will dispute that. in my case 3 780ti kingpins would OCP a 1500AXi at anything above 1.34V... hooked in a 1200AX with "add2psu" and was good at any voltage. I think he ran 4 at "a healthy voltage". Can't have too much PSU.
> no, that's not mine! it's like cruelty to graphics cards.


So you're saying without hard mods you think someone can pull 1340W from the wall with 2 Titan X's?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bosstoss*
> 
> So you're saying without hard mods you think someone can pull 1340W from the wall with 2 Titan X's?


No he isn't, because he's not stupid and knows full well that isn't possible









Well, not with what voltage we're currently able to access softly. You could maybe see that with three strung out. I'd like to see what three pull on a custom BIOS through GT1 Firestrike Extreme


----------



## Xotic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> none. For the ek block is 0.5 mm all around. For the ek backplate there are some 0.5 mm and 1 mm pads. Check ek manual for both specs.
> yep. It make a good difference on the vrm if you put some pads there. Don´t have the cards or the blocks yet (still 2 more weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but if good old titan is any indication probably a 1.5 mm pad will be necessary to the back of the vrm along with ek backplate.


The manuals say that the block needs 0.5 and the backplate needs 0.5 and 1mm. Trouble is i can only buy:
0.5 6watt - 100x15
1mm 11watt - 100x15
1.5mm 11watt - 100x15

Based on those instruction manuals, what would you buy and how much of each?

http://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109830581.pdf
http://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109830550.pdf


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xotic*
> 
> The manuals say that the block needs 0.5 and the backplate needs 0.5 and 1mm. Trouble is i can only buy:
> 0.5 6watt - 100x15
> 1mm 11watt - 100x15
> 1.5mm 11watt - 100x15
> 
> Based on those instruction manuals, what would you buy and how much of each?
> 
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109830581.pdf
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109830550.pdf


Honestly, if those are your only options: Don´t buy it and use stock ek pads. the 6 one is not much different from ek stock and the 11 ones are of the wrong thickness for the critical areas, specially the vrm. So, I would either keep the stock ek pads or try to find the 11 fuji of the correct thickness somewhere.


----------



## xorbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sk3tch*
> 
> My sources linked above all refute the 24GB minimum. It's a typo.


That's what I concluded too, until I looked up 6GB Titan Black and it said 12GB recommended. Who knows, it doesn't matter.


----------



## D749

Out with the old... in with the new!





Before someone asks, the "desk" in the second picture is a lab bench in my home office where I work on projects.


----------



## Stateless

Guys I am about to flash, but which one of the bios is the EVGA SC one?


----------



## Nytestryke

My blocks/backplate arrive tomorrow with my X, can't wait. Would there be any objection to adding an ASIC column to the owners spreadsheet on the first page, it would be great to collate the asics for later titan x purchases







@szeged


----------



## s74r1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> What did you repaste with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm planning to use AS5 but i'm not up to date with the better ones.
> 
> Very nice asic


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> Looks like Coollaboratory Liquid Pro or Ultra


Yeah I used CLU, very light coating. only about 1/4rd of the bead that squeezed out of the tube. the vapor chamber is nickel plated so it shouldn't permanently bond or stain like it does with copper, and it's safe on dies as far as I know. cleaning it off cpu dies and nickel plated intel heatspreaders hasn't been an issue.

Starting to wonder if CLU was a smart decision or not, I didn't do the razor check to see if the vapor chamber was completely flat or if it was convex in any way. it looked flat though, and wouldn't make sense being a direct die cooler, though it is a huge chip (really have to see it in person to appreciate it).

There's also reports of it drying out and degrading, but... it's kind of supposed to cure and dry a bit but as long as it doesn't get moved and break the bond it should be fine (like huge tower coolers on CPU's or laptops that get bumped a lot). I use it on my haswell. as for being conductive, the card is mounted upside down so anything that might leak would just go on the vapor chamber.

Anyone else tried CLU or CLP on their Titan X? I'm a little worried it doesn't get an optimal mount. starting to wonder if the shim around the chip package is slightly higher than the die or if it's even with it.

currently trying to thermal cycle it between 34c idle and 80c-84c load to get it to cure a bit more (default fan profile). My ASIC 79.8% hits 1143mV @ 1202 boost after 80c, but I plan to bios mod soon.

EVGA doesn't usually void warranty for changing TIM, and as long as it isn't my fault this shouldn't void it as long as the CLU cleans off properly. Also, +1 for no warranty sticker over screws (looking at you, Asus). technically you only need to remove 8 screws to get to the vapor chamber. (4 to remove the shroud cover, and 4 to unmount the vapor chamber) needs a torx T6 to remove shroud. little bit large one to remove the silver thingies but i don't think that's necessary. I may post a guide for changing TIM after I make a bios modding guide for Titan X if there isn't already one.


----------



## eleven010

Noob question of the day: where can I find these benching software downloads? Are they free? I looked for a sticky...

I want to put this Titan X and EK Waterblock to the test along with my new Craftsman IR Temp Sensor. I will report back on idle and bench tests with and without heat sinks on the VRAM and back of the PCB...


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s74r1*
> 
> Yeah I used CLU, very light coating. only about 1/4rd of the bead that squeezed out of the tube. the vapor chamber is nickel plated so it shouldn't permanently bond or stain like it does with copper, and it's safe on dies as far as I know. cleaning it off cpu dies and nickel plated intel heatspreaders hasn't been an issue.
> 
> Starting to wonder if CLU was a smart decision or not, I didn't check if the vapor chamber was completely flat or if it was convex in any way. There's also reports of it drying out, but... it's kind of supposed to cure and dry a bit but as long as it doesn't get moved and break the bond it should be fine (like huge tower coolers on CPU's or laptops that get bumped a lot). I use it on my haswell. as for being conductive, the card is mounted upside down so anything that might leak would just go on the vapor chamber.
> 
> Anyone else tried CLU or CLP on their Titan X? I'm a little worried it doesn't get an optimal mount. starting to wonder if the shim around the chip package is slightly higher than the die or if it's even with it.


I've been happy with AS5, bonding hasn't been an issue with my 4930k nor either of my two older 780s. Always good to see if there's another better compound out there as you probably don't want to be repasting on a regular basis


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eleven010*
> 
> Noob question of the day: where can I find these benching software downloads? Are they free? I looked for a sticky...
> 
> I want to put this Titan X and EK Waterblock to the test along with my new Craftsman IR Temp Sensor. I will report back on idle and bench tests with and without heat sinks on the VRAM and back of the PCB...


3d Mark and Heaven both have free editions.


----------



## eleven010

Noob question of the day: where can I find these benching software downloads? Are they free? I looked for a sticky...

I want to put this Titan X and EK Waterblock to the test along with my new Craftsman IR Temp Sensor. I will report back on idle and bench tests with and without heat sinks on the VRAM and back of the PCB...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> 3d Mark and Heaven both have free editions.


Rep for you! Thanks!


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eleven010*
> 
> Noob question of the day: where can I find these benching software downloads? Are they free? I looked for a sticky...
> 
> I want to put this Titan X and EK Waterblock to the test along with my new Craftsman IR Temp Sensor. I will report back on idle and bench tests with and without heat sinks on the VRAM and back of the PCB...
> Rep for you! Thanks!


All good







Should be interesting to see the results, i'm flushing my loop when my titan arrives and cleaning the rads. Thinking of moving from rigid tubing back to flex tubing, it's (for lack of a better word) too rigid for me.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s74r1*
> 
> Starting to wonder if CLU was a smart decision or not, I didn't do the razor check to see if the vapor chamber was completely flat or if it was convex in any way. it looked flat though, and wouldn't make sense being a direct die cooler, though it is a huge chip (really have to see it in person to appreciate it).
> 
> There's also reports of it drying out and degrading, but... it's kind of supposed to cure and dry a bit but as long as it doesn't get moved and break the bond it should be fine (like huge tower coolers on CPU's or laptops that get bumped a lot). I use it on my haswell. as for being conductive, the card is mounted upside down so anything that might leak would just go on the vapor chamber.
> 
> Anyone else tried CLU or CLP on their Titan X? I'm a little worried it doesn't get an optimal mount. starting to wonder if the shim around the chip package is slightly higher than the die or if it's even with it.
> 
> currently trying to thermal cycle it between 34c idle and 80c-84c load to get it to cure a bit more (default fan profile). My ASIC 79.8% hits 1143mV @ 1202 boost after 80c, but I plan to bios mod soon.
> 
> EVGA doesn't usually void warranty for changing TIM, and as long as it isn't my fault this shouldn't void it as long as the CLU cleans off properly. Also, +1 for no warranty sticker over screws (looking at you, Asus). technically you only need to remove 8 screws to get to the vapor chamber. (4 to remove the shroud cover, and 4 to unmount the vapor chamber) needs a torx T6 to remove shroud. little bit large one to remove the silver thingies but i don't think that's necessary. I may post a guide for changing TIM after I make a bios modding guide for Titan X if there isn't already one.


I'm not a huge fan of CLP and CLU except for when delidding, under the IHS. My personal recommendation:

http://www.amazon.com/Prolimatech-PK-3-Aluminium-Thermal-Compound/dp/B008M5108Q


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> very nice. didn't realize that PSU had a link.
> 0.5mm for the waterblock. just use the ones ek provides for the backplate.
> erm... I'm sure Joa will dispute that. in my case 3 780ti kingpins would OCP a 1500AXi at anything above 1.34V... hooked in a 1200AX with "add2psu" and was good at any voltage. I think he ran 4 at "a healthy voltage". Can't have too much PSU.
> - ... -.


...yeah, as you may recall, I tripped circuit breakers a few times w/ 4x custom PCB 780 Ti Classies which also had a mod Bios and PT of 200+% ...exceeded 3000w (before phase cooler) and tripped the breakers with my previous PSU setup...Catzilla 1440p Raymarch test at 1500MHz+ / GPUs was usually the culprit







...a functional but somewhat suspect AX1200 single rail in the PSU pool did some damage, so thus the aforementioned upgrade...

...but really, that's only for folks that run 3 or 4 cards w/ custom modded Bios / PT who also wish to future prof a bit re. other GM200 releases with custom PCBs ...a good PSU w/ 1200w is what I would use w/ 2x Titans and an oce'd ivy-e 6c or Haswell-e 8c...just to have the headroom because more often then not, there can be 'spikes' which go way beyond assumed consumption...

...anyhow, not suggesting that a 850w or 1000w won't work, just that it will make it more difficult to fully max all CPU / GPUs. When looking at the price difference (ie for those folks considering a PSU upgrade anyways), it makes sense to me for those investing heavily in new TitanX...below is in CDN $s, but the pricing differential speaks for itself in my book.


----------



## Silent Scone

Spoken like someone who's not entirely familiar with greenlit cards







.

Welcome to the world of safety.


----------



## sourplumps

Is it only Precision that can control voltage on these cards ? Afterburner doesn't seem able to. Is EVGA's precision software still a pile of crap ? The last time I tried it, it was just buggy and awful.


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Guys I am about to flash, but which one of the bios is the EVGA SC one?


Anyone??? Ready to do this...also when renaming, do you just rename it to .rom? I downloaded some roms, renamed them, but they appear as gm200.rom.doc is this correct?


----------



## xorbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Anyone??? Ready to do this...also when renaming, do you just rename it to .rom? I downloaded some roms, renamed them, but they appear as gm200.rom.doc is this correct?


Open them with MBT first and examine! Looks like the bios 4-pack didn't made it to post #1 that's a shame.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Spoken like someone who's not entirely *familiar with greenlit cards*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> ---


...(greenlit) familiarity breeds contempt ?


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xorbe*
> 
> Open them with MBT first and examine! Looks like the bios 4-pack didn't made it to post #1 that's a shame.


What is MBT? Sorry for the noob questions...first time doing this.


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Anyone??? Ready to do this...also when renaming, do you just rename it to .rom? I downloaded some roms, renamed them, but they appear as gm200.rom.doc is this correct?


GM200SC-425.rom from Sheyster or GM200sc.rom if you want the original one.
And no it shall only show up as .rom


----------



## CyberPunked

I can't get the core past +260Mhz,. Is this something that could be changed by using a custom BIOS to unlock the Voltage?


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> GM200SC-425.rom


Do you know what post it is at so I can download it?


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Do you know what post it is at so I can download it?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Here is the EVGA OC BIOS with 450W TDP power table modded, all clocks and voltages are the same as the stock OC BIOS.
> 
> *As always, flash at your own risk!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GM200SC-450.zip 150k .zip file


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Spoken like someone who's not entirely familiar with greenlit cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Welcome to the world of safety.


what a downer
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sourplumps*
> 
> Is it only Precision that can control voltage on these cards ? Afterburner doesn't seem able to. Is EVGA's precision software still a pile of crap ? The last time I tried it, it was just buggy and awful.


Yes it is IMO. nv inspector will control voltage.

one done, sans backplate...


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*


Thanks. I just flashed and the card seems to be running good. I am getting 1404 with a +100 to the core, but at +200 it crashes.

My big question is the Power % reading. At the +100 to the core, it never rose above 80 Power usage, is this accurate? Before I flashed with a +200 to the core I was hitting 110 percent using valley benchmark.

I just want to make sure this is working as intended.

Thanks!


----------



## eleven010

So far, I have been stable in Heaven at 3820x2560 at 1440MHz and about 35 degrees core temp! Firestrike is downloading now...


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what a downer
> Yes it is IMO. nv inspector will control voltage.
> 
> one done, sans backplate...


Now go break some records..


----------



## brandon02852

Excuse my ignorance (it's been a while since I owned an nVidia card...last one was an 8800GTS), but is it normal for my card not to artifact at all before crashing? When it crashes due to unstable overclock or whatever, the entire screen turns a single color, the graphics driver crashes, recovers, and then I am left on the desktop. PrecisionX has to be restarted at that point because the UI becomes unusable, etc.

Does anybody else experience this? I know it's hard to explain and I must come across as a complete ******, but I want to try and understand what's going on with my Titan X.


----------



## eleven010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon02852*
> 
> Excuse my ignorance (it's been a while since I owned an nVidia card...last one was an 8800GTS), but is it normal for my card not to artifact at all before crashing? When it crashes due to unstable overclock or whatever, the entire screen turns a single color, the graphics driver crashes, recovers, and then I am left on the desktop. PrecisionX has to be restarted at that point because the UI becomes unusable, etc.
> 
> Does anybody else experience this? I know it's hard to explain and I must come across as a complete ******, but I want to try and understand what's going on with my Titan X.


I dont remember the old days...lol but the way you describe the crash on the new card sounds about right for an overclock that is too high...


----------



## s74r1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of CLP and CLU except for when delidding, under the IHS. My personal recommendation:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Prolimatech-PK-3-Aluminium-Thermal-Compound/dp/B008M5108Q


hmm interesting. I haven't seen any TIM comparison tests with PK-3, usually the older PK-1 or PK-2, but it's hard to compare pastes when doing direct die in a extreme thermal cycle workload. Some would degrade pretty fast, like noctua pastes. Looks like good stuff from reviews, and it's thick so it shouldn't degrade. IC Diamond is usually my go-to paste (also thick and good in extreme thermal cycles) but I know there's better stuff out there now, plus ICD scratches a bit. Gelid GC Extreme was another candidate for my testing but I'm unsure how it handles extreme thermal cycling and constant high temps. CLU or CLP is still best if applied properly and if it gets a proper mount. I'll continue to monitor my temps to see how the CLU is performing and if it degrades over time. Hopefully not too hard to clean off since the NVTM vapor chamber is nickel plated. Sticks like all hell to copper though (I do direct die haswell CLU to copper waterblock. needs sanding to remove it)


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Thanks. I just flashed and the card seems to be running good. I am getting 1404 with a +100 to the core, but at +200 it crashes.
> 
> My big question is the Power % reading. At the +100 to the core, it never rose above 80 Power usage, is this accurate? Before I flashed with a +200 to the core I was hitting 110 percent using valley benchmark.
> 
> I just want to make sure this is working as intended.
> 
> Thanks!


While I wait for someone to answer the above/you input...

Just wanted to thank the many of you that encouraged me to finally flash the card. I had a OG Titan when they launched and never flashed it due to being scared...but finally did it this time. As a result, I just posted my highest score ever on Firestrike Ultra and Firestrike normal. I am beating my previous scores by over +250 points and that is without maxing out the voltage. Using the evga sc bios posted on the last page I am at +150 to the core and +400 to memory with +56mv (half way up the slider). I am going to install my blocks before pushing them any further. So again, thank you to the many of you for pushing me to do this.

I still have noob questions like how to easily (step by step) rename the files to ROM etc. And for the question above about the power it is hitting using the evga bios posted.

Thanks again folks!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon02852*
> 
> Excuse my ignorance (it's been a while since I owned an nVidia card...last one was an 8800GTS), but is it normal for my card not to artifact at all before crashing? When it crashes due to unstable overclock or whatever, the entire screen turns a single color, the graphics driver crashes, recovers, and then I am left on the desktop. PrecisionX has to be restarted at that point because the UI becomes unusable, etc.
> 
> Does anybody else experience this? I know it's hard to explain and I must come across as a complete ******, but I want to try and understand what's going on with my Titan X.


yes, I do - it's these drivers I think.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s74r1*
> 
> hmm interesting. I haven't seen any TIM comparison tests with PK-3, usually the older PK-1 or PK-2, but it's hard to compare pastes when doing direct die in a extreme thermal cycle workload. Some would degrade pretty fast, like noctua pastes. Looks like good stuff from reviews, and it's thick so it shouldn't degrade. IC Diamond is usually my go-to paste (also thick and good in extreme thermal cycles) but I know there's better stuff out there now, plus ICD scratches a bit. Gelid GC Extreme was another candidate for my testing but I'm unsure how it handles extreme thermal cycling and constant high temps. CLU or CLP is still best if applied properly and if it gets a proper mount. I'll continue to monitor my temps to see how the CLU is performing and if it degrades over time. Hopefully not too hard to clean off since the NVTM vapor chamber is nickel plated. Sticks like all hell to copper though (I do direct die haswell CLU to copper waterblock. needs sanding to remove it)


PK-3 is really super TIM (so is PK-1). It would be very hard to see a real-world difference between these and Gelid. A degree? likely less and more times than not is a mount quality thing than any great difference in TIM. that said.. yeah I stick with gelid and PK1 or 3.









So.. .the EK block really tames temps on the whole card. backside vrm and chokes only reach low 40s, same with the memory. core is very cool at these clocks:



edit: oh yeah.. AND QUIET !!! (like no coil noise either)


----------



## 5150 Joker

Oh hell yeah, just got notification from Amazon that the two Titan X's I ordered got bumped to this Friday for delivery! They waived the one day shipping charges too. Gotta love Amazon!


----------



## carlhil2

My best score yet, using the SC bios.. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4408433


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eleven010*
> 
> So far, I have been stable in Heaven at 3820x2560 at 1440MHz and about 35 degrees core temp! Firestrike is downloading now...


1440 MHz? That's quite the refresh rate you have there!


----------



## eleven010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> 1440 MHz? That's quite the refresh rate you have there!


Its a super secret monitor from Area 51...it has G Sync and FreeSync and it's OLED with 1 Tillion to 1 contrast!

Edit: FPS were between 40 and 70...no screenshot


----------



## eleven010

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6366556

This run said 1440MHZ on the core in PX and only 1227MHZ in FS...what's up?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eleven010*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6366556
> 
> This run said 1440MHZ on the core in PX and only 1227MHZ in FS...what's up?


FS is reading the base clock..


----------



## traxtech

Just got my card


----------



## Xotic

Should i use the EK ectotherm paste that will come with the block? or should i get something else? What about those indigo thermal pads i used to hear good things about? i have 1 week before it arrives so i would like to buy everything ready for it that i may need


----------



## carlhil2

This thread seem to be moving faster than the OG Titan thread started, and that was with all of the hecklers...


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> Just got my card


Grats, are you at work atm or are you going to test it now.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xotic*
> 
> Should i use the EK ectotherm paste that will come with the block? or should i get something else? What about those indigo thermal pads i used to hear good things about? i have 1 week before it arrives so i would like to buy everything ready for it that i may need


Isn't the ek tim a rebranded gelid GC extreme tim? I think so. Specs are the same:

Thermal conductivity (W/mK): 8.5

which is quite good. pk3 is 11 W/mK I think but honestly the default ek tim seems pretty good and most likely will not make any difference in the core using either ek, gelid or pk3. The core will not be the problem with titan X. It most likely will be a couple of degrees above your water temp.


----------



## traxtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> Grats, are you at work atm or are you going to test it now.


No work today, so i'm going to test it shortly


----------



## Yianni89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xotic*
> 
> Should i use the EK ectotherm paste that will come with the block? or should i get something else? What about those indigo thermal pads i used to hear good things about? i have 1 week before it arrives so i would like to buy everything ready for it that i may need


i was looking all this up earlier also for the UK. found the Fuji brand have an office in Milton Keynes so should have most of the products available in various shapes and sizes. they do also have offices globally if you scroll down to the contact page on the request a catalogue pdf you will find it

http://173.254.28.23/~fujipoly/


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> Oh hell yeah, just got notification from Amazon that the two Titan X's I ordered got bumped to this Friday for delivery! They waived the one day shipping charges too. Gotta love Amazon!


Nice! Mine hasn't changed, but I'm sure it will. They did however waive the shipping fees.









I tried to push their cs for a new date, but they just gave me some nonsense about emailing me when it's in stock like that would somehow be different. Oh well, back to F5ing newegg.ca to see who gets it first.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Isn't the ek tim a rebranded gelid GC extreme tim? I think so. Specs are the same:
> 
> Thermal conductivity (W/mK): 8.5
> 
> which is quite good. pk3 is 11 W/mK I think but honestly the default ek tim seems pretty good and most likely will not make any difference in the core using either ek, gelid or pk3. The core will not be the problem with titan X. It most likely will be a couple of degrees above your water temp.


yeah +1, I just used Ek ectotherm....ive been up on Ek waterblock since friday 20th, max gpu temps so far are 45C even with 1.274v bios and all fans at 800 rpms (using OG titan backplate with drilled holes, not recommended btw even though lines up perfectly for pads, etc...still awaiting titan x backplate, then will have to buy another OG backplate). Any decent non-conductive tim, pk, ek supplied, nth1...wont matter more than a degree.

well my titan maxes at 1420 core at 1.168v, 1490 core at 1.242v, and 1548 core/1978 mem at 1.274v. Unfortunately with 4 core cpu...getting trounced by 8 core scores...but best firestrike with 1548/1978...(1560 core will work annoyingly intermittent with cold starts). Unless find more volts, im maxed out. speeds are correct in gpuz boost/max mem


best 3dmark11


----------



## romanlegion13th

just got my Titan X today the none SC one as the SC had a massive back log could not wait a week or more here in the UK
i was lucky to get this i pre ordered it
really happy with it
i felt a little sad taking my 780ti classified out but this card is so much smaller
runs alot cooler dont no why but really cool card like 65oC underfull load ***??




some benches i done not only increased the power target to 110% nothing els
im not totally impressed but ive not flashed the BIOS or overclocked it yet
it seems to boost really high out of the box






just to show i did have 2 970 in SLI OC to 1550mhz


what you guys think?


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yianni89*
> 
> i was looking all this up earlier also for the UK. found the Fuji brand have an office in Milton Keynes so should have most of the products available in various shapes and sizes. they do also have offices globally if you scroll down to the contact page on the request a catalogue pdf you will find it
> 
> http://173.254.28.23/~fujipoly/


+1 for Fujipoly, I think the EK paste is good stuff, but their thermal pads are rather bland. At least with the 290X, using the higher end fujipoly thermal pads dropped the VRM's a solid 10* C, so considering you already spent ~$1,200 for the card and block, spring for an extra $20 for the good pads.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2002whitegt*
> 
> This card is awesome, I can not wait till the new Asus Rog swift gets released, 4k IPS gsync will be great I hope.
> 
> Squeezed them in the Corsair Air 240.
> 
> Would love to get added to the list


whats the temp like in there?
i have a micro ATX case thinking of getting one more in SLI


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> Oh hell yeah, just got notification from Amazon that the two Titan X's I ordered got bumped to this Friday for delivery! They waived the one day shipping charges too. Gotta love Amazon!


Same here.


----------



## sgs2008

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Same here.


Mine got bumped 2 days earlier as well so I get it on tuesday


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgs2008*
> 
> Mine got bumped 2 days earlier as well so I get it on tuesday


What country do you live in?

Mine still says April 2nd, Thursday









Maybe I ordered a little later, or something.


----------



## sgs2008

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> What country do you live in?
> 
> Mine still says April 2nd, Thursday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I ordered a little later, or something.


Australia


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Canada getting the shaft again.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> My best score yet, using the SC bios.. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4408433


So this is probably a great comparison - I just got an almost identical score, 18939. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6367196 SC bios, my settings are 112mv, 121%, 83C, +147 (1500), +500 (8000). The CPU is a 5960X at 4.5GHz. What are your specs? I'd be curious to see how well it maps out. Does the CPU impact the results in this test? I know there's a physics section but I don't know whether that uses the CPU or not.


----------



## kanuck

What kind of FPS do you get with your 7680x1600 surround please? In Star Citizen or BF4 would be preferable.


----------



## kanuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Since I have a SLI setup, do I disable SLI from the NV control panel and remove the SLI bridge or does that matter when flashing? Also, before I do anything, how do I save the BIOS that came with the Nvidia cards in-case I need to revert back to them? And when doing 2 cards is card 0 considered the first card or is the first card 1 and second card 2? Sorry for the noob questions! Hehehe


What kind of FPS do you get with your 7680x1600 surround please? In Star Citizen or BF4 would be preferable.


----------



## 2002whitegt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> whats the temp like in there?
> i have a micro ATX case thinking of getting one more in SLI


During Firestrike the top card maxed out at 82 (still need to tweak the fan profile currently at 70% at 80 celcius) bottom card maxed out at 75

I'm about to play Dragon Age, I'll see where temps are at after a few hours of playing.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> So this is probably a great comparison - I just got an almost identical score, 18939. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6367196 SC bios, my settings are 112mv, 121%, 83C, +147 (1500), +500 (8000). The CPU is a 5960X at 4.5GHz. What are your specs? I'd be curious to see how well it maps out. Does the CPU impact the results in this test? I know there's a physics section but I don't know whether that uses the CPU or not.


Look at how low my 4 core cpu physics score is vs your 8 core cpu, my 4790k is at 5ghz







.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2002whitegt*
> 
> During Firestrike the top card maxed out at 82 (still need to tweak the fan profile currently at 70% at 80 celcius) bottom card maxed out at 75
> 
> I'm about to play Dragon Age, I'll see where temps are at after a few hours of playing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2002whitegt*
> 
> During Firestrike the top card maxed out at 82 (still need to tweak the fan profile currently at 70% at 80 celcius) bottom card maxed out at 75
> 
> I'm about to play Dragon Age, I'll see where temps are at after a few hours of playing.


Not bad then you still got head room if temps go up, its the top card you gota worry about
JW why do you have push pull on your h100? i was told with high static presser fans you dont need push pull
have you overclocked them


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> Canada getting the shaft again.


BTW I just ordered one from Amazon.com (US site) and they now ship to Canada.


----------



## traxtech

My current best, wishing i had a 5960x right now lol


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> So this is probably a great comparison - I just got an almost identical score, 18939. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6367196 SC bios, my settings are 112mv, 121%, 83C, +147 (1500), +500 (8000). The CPU is a 5960X at 4.5GHz. What are your specs? I'd be curious to see how well it maps out. Does the CPU impact the results in this test? I know there's a physics section but I don't know whether that uses the CPU or not.


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6367538 This is my score with this [email protected] 
my graphics score went up, my total score took a hit.


----------



## Ghoxt

I joined the club, purchased 2

Techpowerup GPUZ:

I ended up with ASICs 72.6 & 65.9. bah

/"Price is Right" fail sound on second card, "Whaa, whaa whaa whaa".


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> BTW I just ordered one from Amazon.com (US site) and they now ship to Canada.


Yeah I had ordered right away on the 18th, still have a date for next Thursday but was hoping it'd be bumped up a couple of days as well. There's still hope it may.


----------



## Cyclops

Can someone run Unigine Valley in Extreme HD preset and post the results? I can't seem to find one.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> this "dump the frame buffer to system ram or swapfile" argument makes no sense... and when did that come into practice? So why then do spec not call for 8 to 16GB min on all 4GB cards? My 6GB OGs did not require 12-24GB of system ram. somethin ain't right... exclude 99+% of the market? yeah, it's a halo sku.. but not THAT halo. and really irrelevant since you're not filling 12GB vram in the near future.


On tb 16gb with pagefile disabled .. Long gameplay with 5-6gh vram.. ( chrome itunes etc all open in the background)
.. Watchdog, dying light, fc4 n evolve.. Can lead to not enough vram. When checked its not the ram usage when up but the reserved ram thingy. Ab has two ram osd. One is memory used n second is pagefile (reserved ram i guess). When this hits 16gb .. Will get not enough vram.
Closing chrome n itunes help on evolve but not on games with high aa setting like watchdog.

Try it. Need extended gameplay to see it happen


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Can someone run Unigine Valley in Extreme HD preset and post the results? I can't seem to find one.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Can someone run Unigine Valley in Extreme HD preset and post the results? I can't seem to find one.


Check the Benchmark thread. I ran it in 4K though!


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*


Thanks.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xotic*
> 
> Should i use the EK ectotherm paste that will come with the block? or should i get something else? What about those indigo thermal pads i used to hear good things about? i have 1 week before it arrives so i would like to buy everything ready for it that i may need
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Yianni89*
> 
> i was looking all this up earlier also for the UK. found the Fuji brand have an office in Milton Keynes so should have most of the products available in various shapes and sizes. they do also have offices globally if you scroll down to the contact page on the request a catalogue pdf you will find it
> 
> http://173.254.28.23/~fujipoly/
> 
> 
> 
> *I posted this earlier in the thread, but it appears to have been missed. So I'm re-posting it for you guys again:-
> 
> Good ole eBay to the rescue, (UK SELLER OF FUJIPOLY):-
> 
> http://stores.ebay.co.uk/pcerb?_trksid=p2047675.l2563*
Click to expand...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Can someone run Unigine Valley in Extreme HD preset and post the results? I can't seem to find one.


.. you got it already!


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> .. you got it already!


Yep.


----------



## KuuFA

Hmm I am stuck on 1.237 as my max voltage no matter what bios I use....

(Via PrecX) and Nvidia inspector.

Anyone else have this problem?

Thinking I might Need to RMA...


----------



## Jpmboy

1.24V here by the same measure.. which is likely wrong anyway.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 1.24V here by the same measure.. which is likely wrong anyway.


So is 1.24/1.237 equivalent to 1.271?

@opt33 how are you measuring your voltage?


----------



## upload420

just got mine in yesterday, and i love it. I can't wait to get it liquid cooled. Anyone have any recommendations on that route? Also were might i fine info on how to unlock my voltages so i can start overclocking this beast? I got a good 120mhz on the core with no voltage increase. Seems to be stable. Oh and for all the haters I think this card was worth every penny.


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *upload420*
> 
> just got mine in yesterday, and i love it. I can't wait to get it liquid cooled. Anyone have any recommendations on that route? Also were might i fine info on how to unlock my voltages so i can start overclocking this beast? I got a good 120mhz on the core with no voltage increase. Seems to be stable. Oh and for all the haters I think this card was worth every penny.


Which one did you get? Regular or Evga SC?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Hmm I am stuck on 1.237 as my max voltage no matter what bios I use....
> 
> (Via PrecX) and Nvidia inspector.
> 
> Anyone else have this problem?
> 
> Thinking I might Need to RMA...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 1.24V here by the same measure.. which is likely wrong anyway.


...also at a '''reported''' 1.237v max, but who really knows w / o dmm ...besides, still good enough for 1540 +- / 3d11


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Isn't the ek tim a rebranded gelid GC extreme tim? I think so. Specs are the same:
> 
> Thermal conductivity (W/mK): 8.5
> 
> which is quite good. pk3 is 11 W/mK I think but honestly the default ek tim seems pretty good and most likely will not make any difference in the core using either ek, gelid or pk3. The core will not be the problem with titan X. It most likely will be a couple of degrees above your water temp.


I like the consistency of PK-3 better than Gelid. The latter is a bit runny in my experience with it, and at least on paper PK-3's thermal conductivity is a bit better.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...also at a '''reported''' 1.237v max, but who really knows w / o dmm ...besides, still good enough for 1540 +- / 3d11


okay I feel better now lol I just slapped on about 20+ heatsinks and it would be a pain to take them off for an RMA.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I like the consistency of PK-3 better than Gelid. The latter is a bit runny in my experience with it, and at least on paper PK-3's thermal conductivity is a bit better.


yeah, I use pk3 too and prefer. But the OP was asking if he could use the ek deafult tim and if was any good and from specs seems quite ok.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*


This is what I got, although I had to lower my GPU overclock a bit to get it to run. Dropped it from 1500 to 1485 before it would complete.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> My current best, wishing i had a 5960x right now lol


is it worth paying for the extreme version?


----------



## traxtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> is it worth paying for the extreme version?


I got a code for 5 dollars from eBay, so yes


----------



## 5150 Joker

Has anyone figured out a hack/work around for DSR + SLI + G-Sync? I was hesitant to go SLI again because of the lack of MFAA/DSR with a G-Sync display and it seems NVIDIA still hasn't fixed it.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> This is what I got, although I had to lower my GPU overclock a bit to get it to run. Dropped it from 1500 to 1485 before it would complete.


Nice score...







now I have to OC higher, but, I think that I should wait til I am under water..


----------



## romanlegion13th

had this running for a hour stable on Heaven not played any games on it
is this to much voltage for 24/7 use?
the boost dose jump up and down a little
i have the Stock EVGA Titan X BIOS
thinking of flashing to the modded EVGA SC bios
what do you guys think?


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> Has anyone figured out a hack/work around for DSR + SLI + G-Sync? I was hesitant to go SLI again because of the lack of MFAA/DSR with a G-Sync display and it seems NVIDIA still hasn't fixed it.


soory bit of a noob im thinking of going SLI with G-sync soon whats the problem you speak of?


----------



## upload420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Which one did you get? Regular or Evga SC?


Actually i got a reference from Nvidia Store. I couldn't find any in stock anywhere else. I didn't care for an overclocked version because I can just oc it myself. Only thing is i can't seem to get any power or voltage control through afterburner. I installed latest version of afterburner as well. I changed the unlock voltage settings as well. Any know what i am not doing.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *upload420*
> 
> Actually i got a reference from Nvidia Store. I couldn't find any in stock anywhere else. I didn't care for an overclocked version because I can just oc it myself. Only thing is i can't seem to get any power or voltage control through afterburner. I installed latest version of afterburner as well. I changed the unlock voltage settings as well. Any know what i am not doing.


cant use afterburner. Have to use either Nvidiainspector or Precision X


----------



## sgs2008

You can't do sli+gsync+dsr at the moment. Also there is no support for MFAA and sli at the moment.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Nice score...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now I have to OC higher, but, I think that I should wait til I am under water..


Yeah, me too. my blocks arrived today, gonna be this weekend before I have a chance to do anything with them though. I have the black Koolance QD3s in my system now and they're deteriorating and clogging with white residue, same problem others have reported, and Koolance's response is "too bad, so sad" which seriously pisses me off.





















I ordered replacement fittings and some other bits which will be here tomorrow, money I didn't want to spend, but that's watercooling for ya, I guess.


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> http://www.filedropper.com/gm200sc
> 
> if someone wants to reupload to somewhere else be my guest
> 
> evga sc stock


Has anyone flashed this original SC bios? Any feedback on how it works, it's limit's etc?


----------



## Bosstoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> No he isn't, because he's not stupid and knows full well that isn't possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, not with what voltage we're currently able to access softly. You could maybe see that with three strung out. I'd like to see what three pull on a custom BIOS through GT1 Firestrike Extreme


I was referring to 2 Titan X's, which is why I asked if he was also, as he was quoting my text about 2 cards.

Even with 3 cards, I haven't broken 1050W from the wall @ 82% efficiency with +50 mv and a 5820K @ 4.7ghz @ 1.42v

There is a misconception that these cards are going to guzzle power like the original Titans did, but unfortunately we don't have the same voltage controller and can't go insane with voltage via software, and I highly doubt many people will hard mod their cards, especially since many wont even flash them yet given how much $$ they've spent on them.

Considering I'm running on air, I switched from the Cyclops BIOS to the EVGA SC Bios that came with my 3rd card, as with 3 cards the scaling just isn't there, so it doesn't matter if all 3 are running @ 1500 or 1200.


----------



## KuuFA

The sc bios is kinda nice I suppose but nothing too special. Its just a standard conservative bios from EVGA thats all.


----------



## Bosstoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Has anyone flashed this original SC bios? Any feedback on how it works, it's limit's etc?


If it's like the EVGA SC BIOS that I ripped from one of my cards, it boosts to 1250mhz or so @ stock and has the same 110% TDP limit.

I've only tested 1 card of mine so far, even though I have PCIe switches on my Asrock OC Formula.

Tomorrow I'll test each and see which 2 are the best. For some reason I think the high ASICs will do best since I'm on air...


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> The sc bios is kinda nice I suppose but nothing too special. Its just a standard conservative bios from EVGA thats all.


Do you know what the Power Limit is set too on it? I have the version with the 450tdp, but just curious what the stock SC Bios allows as far as voltage and setting the power limit.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Do you know what the Power Limit is set too on it? I have the version with the 450tdp, but just curious what the stock SC Bios allows as far as voltage and setting the power limit.


It will be lower than the modded bios you are using now.

The TDP will be lower.

as there isn't a voltage control for these cards they will be the same. So you will be gimping yourself going to the regular SC


----------



## Bosstoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Do you know what the Power Limit is set too on it? I have the version with the 450tdp, but just curious what the stock SC Bios allows as far as voltage and setting the power limit.


As I said above, it's 110% TDP (275W), +112mv like the reference Nvidia. The only difference seems to be boost clocks ofc.


----------



## Fiercy

Guys I built a new system today with titan X my CPU Idle is 22-24 for cores so I thought everything was fine until I accidentally looked at GPU idle temp and it was 62C wow....
So I thought that something is wrong with titan X and I tried another slot and it was the same. Just to know for sure if it's GPU I plugged in my 780 and here is what I noticed the temps were fine until I install drivers (for both of them ) and as soon as it goes to 1440p in my case then its starts to heat up like crazy both of them. I used the latest drivers. My system is 5820k, EVGA X99 Micro and corsair ax860 PSU. I think it's the motherboard so I requested an RMA for it.

Any other idea's I have never encountered such high idle temps from gpu on new systems. Could be the PSU? I think something is wrong with voltages on motherboard or at least that's my guess.


----------



## sgs2008

So cyclops vs evga sc bios which one should I use ?


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> It will be lower than the modded bios you are using now.
> 
> The TDP will be lower.
> 
> as there isn't a voltage control for these cards they will be the same. So you will be gimping yourself going to the regular SC


Thanks to you and Bosstoss...appreciate the feedback.

So with the one I am using with the 450tdp, anything I should worry about as far as it getting too much voltage or anything like that. Cooling is not an issue as I am currently finishing my leak test on my loop with 2 Titan X's. I never flashed a card before and did one of them and just want to be sure about things so I appreciate any and all feedback!

Got to say again, Thanks to many that have offered help/advice and basically pushed me to flash my card...even on air, I was surpassing my previous OC easily.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> Yeah, me too. my blocks arrived today, gonna be this weekend before I have a chance to do anything with them though. I have the black Koolance QD3s in my system now and they're deteriorating and clogging with white residue, same problem others have reported, and Koolance's response is "too bad, so sad" which seriously pisses me off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered replacement fittings and some other bits which will be here tomorrow, money I didn't want to spend, but that's watercooling for ya, I guess.


almost there...


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> Guys I built a new system today with titan X my CPU Idle is 22-24 for cores so I thought everything was fine until I accidentally looked at GPU idle temp and it was 62C wow....
> So I thought that something is wrong with titan X and I tried another slot and it was the same. Just to know for sure if it's GPU I plugged in my 780 and here is what I noticed the temps were fine until I install drivers (for both of them ) and as soon as it goes to 1440p in my case then its starts to heat up like crazy both of them. I used the latest drivers. My system is 5820k, EVGA X99 Micro and corsair ax860 PSU. I think it's the motherboard so I requested an RMA for it.
> 
> Any other idea's I have never encountered such high idle temps from gpu on new systems. Could be the PSU? I think something is wrong with voltages on motherboard or at least that's my guess.


Thats pretty normal the reference bios has a pretty quiet setting for its fan. You should make your own custom profile to prevent throttling at around 80c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgs2008*
> 
> So cyclops vs evga sc bios which one should I use ?


Cyclops bios are modded to give you the most TDP and voltage your card can use.

Where as the SC bios is just a conservative OC so that EVGA can charge you more for a simple bump you can do yourself.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Thanks to you and Bosstoss...appreciate the feedback.
> 
> So with the one I am using with the 450tdp, anything I should worry about as far as it getting too much voltage or anything like that. Cooling is not an issue as I am currently finishing my leak test on my loop with 2 Titan X's. I never flashed a card before and did one of them and just want to be sure about things so I appreciate any and all feedback!
> 
> Got to say again, Thanks to many that have offered help/advice and basically pushed me to flash my card...even on air, I was surpassing my previous OC easily.


Well if you are giving your card voltage you run the risk of shortening the life of your card (This is just common knowledge). But as we are the "early adopters" no one can say how durable these cards are or how long they will last using the full voltage that these cards allow use to use atm.

As long as you keep the temps in check it shouldn't hurt though. Just find your max stable and run with it if you are using full blocks. IMO.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> soory bit of a noob im thinking of going SLI with G-sync soon whats the problem you speak of?


DSR (Dynamic Super Resolution, or upscaling a game higher than your monitor's native res) doesn't work with SLI if you're using G-Sync. SLI has to be disabled in order for DSR to work on with G-Sync enabled on a G-Sync-capable monitor.

If you have:

1) An SLI setup.
2) A G-Sync Monitor.

Here are your following gameplay options:

a) Play your game at your monitor's native res, using SLI + G-Sync.
b) Play your game at an upscaled res using DSR, without SLI, but you can still use G-Sync.
c) Play your game at an upscaled res using DSR, with SLI, but you cannot use G-Sync at the same time.

Ideally, you (pretty much everyone) want to be able to:

d) Play your game at an upscaled res using DSR, with SLI enabled, and G-Sync working at the same time.

It's a pretty crappy situation, because most people who want to play with DSR either have to give up the horsepower of their other card(s) in an SLI setup to drive that upscaled res or, give up the smoothness of G-Sync just to utilize all of their SLI'd cards to power a game using DSR.

Nvidia has said that they will likely fix this in a driver update, but it's been quite a while since, so there is no ETA on when/if this will work anytime soon.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> almost there...


What happened to waiting until you were on water?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> What happened to waiting until you were on water?


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> DSR (Dynamic Super Resolution, or upscaling a game higher than your monitor's native res) doesn't work with SLI if you're using G-Sync. SLI has to be disabled in order for DSR to work on with G-Sync enabled on a G-Sync-capable monitor.
> 
> If you have:
> 
> 1) An SLI setup.
> 2) A G-Sync Monitor.
> 
> Here are your following gameplay options:
> 
> a) Play your game at your monitor's native res, using SLI + G-Sync.
> b) Play your game at an upscaled res using DSR, without SLI, but you can still use G-Sync.
> c) Play your game at an upscaled res using DSR, with SLI, but you cannot use G-Sync at the same time.
> 
> Ideally, you (pretty much everyone) want to be able to:
> 
> d) Play your game at an upscaled res using DSR, with SLI enabled, and G-Sync working at the same time.
> 
> It's a pretty crappy situation, because most people who want to play with DSR either have to give up the horsepower of their other card(s) in an SLI setup to drive that upscaled res or, give up the smoothness of G-Sync just to utilize all of their SLI'd cards to power a game using DSR.
> 
> Nvidia has said that they will likely fix this in a driver update, but it's been quite a while since, so there is no ETA on when/if this will work anytime soon.


ive just been messing with DSR it seems quite good on Skyrim
what do you guys think about iy dose it make the game look better i just read it will never be as good as a real 4K monitor


----------



## clipse84

Amazon has some sc in Stock


----------



## romanlegion13th

guys ive got the Standerd EVGA bios thinking about flashing
so the SC bios is the same as i got but with a overclock?
the SC modded has a higher Power target?
ive got mine to 200mhz core 250 mem stable in heaven power target 110%

had it at +221 250 mem 110% +112mv
stable in heaven for a hour max temp 71oc

what you guys think?


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Thats pretty normal the reference bios has a pretty quiet setting for its fan. You should make your own custom profile to prevent throttling at around 80c
> Cyclops bios are modded to give you the most TDP and voltage your card can use.
> 
> Where as the SC bios is just a conservative OC so that EVGA can charge you more for a simple bump you can do yourself.
> Well if you are giving your card voltage you run the risk of shortening the life of your card (This is just common knowledge). But as we are the "early adopters" no one can say how durable these cards are or how long they will last using the full voltage that these cards allow use to use atm.
> 
> As long as you keep the temps in check it shouldn't hurt though. Just find your max stable and run with it if you are using full blocks. IMO.


Thanks!

I have my system up and running with 2 Titan X with full cover Ek blocks and back plates. Both cards are running like kittens and ZERO throttling since I went to H20. I previously tested both cards on air and my max OC was hitting around 1415 or so and it would throttle down to 1360 at times (not often), after it warmed up they would settle to around 1388 or so, that was with stock bios. With the SC Evga modded one, I could hit a bit higher, but still throttled, but under H20 they are smooth. My best has been 1495 and that with only adding +37mv in precision, which is only about 1/4 up the slider. Have not tried further as of yet.

Temps settle in at around 40c on both cards. Card #2 seems to use a bit more voltage than card 1. Card 1 has ASIC of 69.8 Card 2 has ASIC of 68.7 so they are pretty close to each other. With the modded EVGA Bios I am applying a +175 to the core to achieve my 1495 boost. I am about to test adding a little more to hit 1500. Thing is I still have 3/4 of the slider of voltage to add if I want too, but since I am new to using modded bios, I am leary of giving it a little too much voltage.

I will post back if I can hit 1500.


----------



## Mongo

Link?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clipse84*
> 
> Amazon has some sc in Stock


Link?


----------



## clipse84

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00UXTN5P0


----------



## clipse84

Hope there still available


----------



## Mongo

say out of stock


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> So with the one I am using with the 450tdp, anything I should worry about as far as it getting too much voltage or anything like that. Cooling is not an issue as I am currently finishing my leak test on my loop with 2 Titan X's. I never flashed a card before and did one of them and just want to be sure about things so I appreciate any and all feedback!
> 
> Got to say again, Thanks to many that have offered help/advice and basically pushed me to flash my card...even on air, I was surpassing my previous OC easily.


The EVGA SC modded BIOS is *425w*, not 450w. I corrected the original post that said 450w, but it may have been re-quoted by others.

Here are some hard facts about this EVGA SC Modded BIOS:

- Base clock: 1126.5 (same as EVGA SC stock BIOS)
- Boost clock: 1215.5 (same as EVGA SC stock BIOS)
- +Voltage: 112mv (same as EVGA SC stock BIOS)
- Boost table unaltered (same as EVGA SC stock BIOS)

Changes made:

- Standard (100%) TDP: 350w
- Max (121%) TDP: 425w

To sum up, everything is the same as the stock EVGA SC BIOS, except stock TDP and max TDP.

I have tried both this BIOS and the Cyclops BIOS. My maximum OC was the same with both. Use whichever BIOS you prefer.









GM200SC-425.zip 150k .zip file


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> ive just been messing with DSR it seems quite good on Skyrim
> what do you guys think about iy dose it make the game look better i just read it will never be as good as a real 4K monitor


DSR is amazing. Especially when used along with 2x SMAA. You can't compare a 1080p monitor downscaling 4K to an actual 4K display. There's no actual increase in pixel density. But in some ways it's a better solution than a real 4K display right now, since 4K is limited to 60Hz while you can get a 1440p display at 144Hz.


----------



## clipse84

It said it inthe evga site available in Amazon when I check it said available on Amazon


----------



## Swolern

So guys on water, has it made any difference in your OCing headroom? Temps are good on air, about 65c for me on max OC with aggressive fans. Seems like till we make way on increasing voltage, water might not help too much, besides better temps and lower noise. And i have seen no throttling due to temps, only TDP. Thoughts?


----------



## Stateless

Mission accomplished!

I did two loops, one was a bench in Valley and was able top hit 1506mhz on both cards and better yet, no throttling on H20, they stayed at 1506 the entire time. So first, THANK YOU to Sheyter for providing that 425w Evga SC Bios. I only added +62mz of voltage (about half way up the slider) because at any lower one it would crash by scene 4 or 5 of Valley. With the +62mz voltage, +175 to the Core and +400 to memory allowed me to hit 1506. Max temps hit 43c, which seems pretty damn good. I am about to run 3dmark to see how I do.

Here are the breakdown of my cards as reported my precision

GPU 1 Clock 1506
GPU 2 Clock 1506
GPU 1 Voltage 1.218v
GPU 2 Voltage 1.224v
Max Temp on both 43c

Do anyone think that 1.224v is too much or should I keep pushing? What is considered a sage voltage?


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Mission accomplished!
> 
> I did two loops, one was a bench in Valley and was able top hit 1506mhz on both cards and better yet, no throttling on H20, they stayed at 1506 the entire time. So first, THANK YOU to Sheyter for providing that 425w Evga SC Bios. I only added +62mz of voltage (about half way up the slider) because at any lower one it would crash by scene 4 or 5 of Valley. With the +62mz voltage, +175 to the Core and +400 to memory allowed me to hit 1506. Max temps hit 43c, which seems pretty damn good. I am about to run 3dmark to see how I do.
> 
> Here are the breakdown of my cards as reported my precision
> 
> GPU 1 Clock 1506
> GPU 2 Clock 1506
> GPU 1 Voltage 1.218v
> GPU 2 Voltage 1.224v
> Max Temp on both 43c
> 
> Do anyone think that 1.224v is too much or should I keep pushing? What is considered a sage voltage?


1.224 is pretty safe; honestly, these cards can handle quite a bit more voltage, but it all depends on how effective your loop/cooling solution is. I'm going to guess that there will be many people running their cards at 1.274mV and never have an issue with their Titan Xs. I think a more practical way to determine this is to really take your time and stress your cards to figure out what your desired daily clocks are, and use only the voltage necessary for that. If you can run 1400-1500core at a much lower voltage than 1.224, then that would be ideal; if you need more, then go with it if you feel like your cards are running cool enough; only Nvidia really knows the "absolute max" safe 24/7 voltages for these, and even then, they'd like be conservative about it anyways.


----------



## Sheyster

Here is my final 24/7 gaming OC on air, using the EVGA SC modded BIOS. 100% stable so far; tested with Valley, 3DMark FS and 1 hour of BF4 gaming. I decided not to use K-Boost.



I plan to add a second card, would like to be able to run them both at 1405 on air.


----------



## Nytestryke

My block arrives tomorrow, let's check out this Asic


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My block arrives tomorrow, let's check out this Asic


ASIC is not going to be a hindrance with these cards; you're just going to want to have proper cooling depending on what voltages you're settling at. I have 75%, 72%, and 59% ASIC scores on my 3 cards and they can all hit 1550core/8200mem without issues, albeit reaching low-90s C on air. On water, these should be significantly cooler; i'll probably settle at a slightly lower voltage than what the Cyclops bios allows and go with 1450core/8100mem. as daily clocks once I get my loop set up.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> ASIC is not going to be a hindrance with these cards; you're just going to want to have proper cooling depending on what voltages you're settling at. I have 75%, 72%, and 59% ASIC scores on my 3 cards and they can all hit 1550core/8200mem without issues, albeit reaching low-90s C on air. On water, these should be significantly cooler; i'll probably settle at a slightly lower voltage than what the Cyclops bios allows and go with 1450core/8100mem. as daily clocks once I get my loop set up.


90s with fans 100%?


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> The EVGA SC modded BIOS is *425w*, not 450w. I corrected the original post that said 450w, but it may have been re-quoted by others.
> 
> Here are some hard facts about this EVGA SC Modded BIOS:
> 
> - Base clock: 1126.5 (same as EVGA SC stock BIOS)
> - Boost clock: 1215.5 (same as EVGA SC stock BIOS)
> - +Voltage: 112mv (same as EVGA SC stock BIOS)
> - Boost table unaltered (same as EVGA SC stock BIOS)
> 
> Changes made:
> 
> - Standard (100%) TDP: 350w
> - Max (121%) TDP: 425w
> 
> To sum up, everything is the same as the stock EVGA SC BIOS, except stock TDP and max TDP.
> 
> I have tried both this BIOS and the Cyclops BIOS. My maximum OC was the same with both. Use whichever BIOS you prefer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GM200SC-425.zip 150k .zip file


i have the EVGA normal BIOS so the difference on the SC on to mine is higher starting clock and voltage slider up to max?
can the higher wattage damage the card? how much higher overclock have you had with the modded bios?
so if i when't SLI with my corair AX860 i would not have the PS to do so? with 4770k OC to 4.2 1.26 volts?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> DSR is amazing. Especially when used along with 2x SMAA. You can't compare a 1080p monitor downscaling 4K to an actual 4K display. There's no actual increase in pixel density. But in some ways it's a better solution than a real 4K display right now, since 4K is limited to 60Hz while you can get a 1440p display at 144Hz.


i have 1440p in 60ghz IPS been playing a few games in 4K DSR it dose seem good alot more demanding lol
so is it a well knowen thing that its really makes the game look better


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> 90s with fans 100%?


Yeah, hit 91c on the sandwiched card, with fans at 100% running FireStrike Ultra; I was using max power target and max voltage that the Cyclops bios would allow. On water, it wouldn't get close to that high of temp, but it was only momentarily and only during benchmarks.


----------



## sgs2008

Any recommendations for temps for 24/7 clocks with my 780 tis i try to makesure they never go above 85


----------



## Stateless

Just took the 4th position on 3dmark Firestrike Ultra with a score of 9368.

http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+ultra+preset/version+1.1/2+gpu


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> ASIC is not going to be a hindrance with these cards; you're just going to want to have proper cooling depending on what voltages you're settling at. I have 75%, 72%, and 59% ASIC scores on my 3 cards and they can all hit 1550core/8200mem without issues, albeit reaching low-90s C on air. On water, these should be significantly cooler; i'll probably settle at a slightly lower voltage than what the Cyclops bios allows and go with 1450core/8100mem. as daily clocks once I get my loop set up.


That's a fair point, mostly i'm checking for a doa before I go to the trouble of putting on the block. In my history with cards a higher asic value has netted me better results. I had a 65% ti classy that wasn't terribly good (1250/1900 with v increase on water) not to mention it was a hydrocopper. My next card a titan black hc had a 78%~ asic and hit 1400 with ease, I can't wait to see how your 3 perform underwater though. Are you just waiting on blocks?


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Just took the 4th position on 3dmark Firestrike Ultra with a score of 9368.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+ultra+preset/version+1.1/2+gpu


Awesome!!!









I'm actually surprised i'm still 3rd on that list; I stopped benching FS:U with 2 cards after I got my 3rd card....told myself i'd wait until I got under water. Ya'll are slacking!!!


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Yeah, hit 91c on the sandwiched card, with fans at 100% running FireStrike Ultra; I was using max power target and max voltage that the Cyclops bios would allow. On water, it wouldn't get close to that high of temp, but it was only momentarily and only during benchmarks.


Ah that makes sense. Water will help you dramatically.


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Awesome!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually surprised i'm still 3rd on that list; I stopped benching FS:U with 2 cards after I got my 3rd card....told myself i'd wait until I got under water. Ya'll are slacking!!!


You had to say that didn't you....just took you out and took position #2 on Ultra!!!! Trying to get to number one, but each additional run is netting a worse score. Maybe tomorrow I will give it another shot!

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&jsonp=vglnk_14273542016876&key=7777bc3c17029328d03146e0ed767841&libId=i7pttnwd01000kb5000DAkjau1vhu&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Ft%2F1546747%2Fofficial-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club%2F2340&v=1&out=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.3dmark.com%2Fhall-of-fame-2%2Ffire%2Bstrike%2B3dmark%2Bscore%2Bultra%2Bpreset%2Fversion%2B1.1%2F2%2Bgpu&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Ft%2F1546747%2Fofficial-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club%2F2350&title=%5BOfficial%5D%20Nvidia%20GeForce%20GTX%20TITAN%20X%20Owners%20Club%20-%20Page%20235&txt=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.3dmark.com%2Fhall-of-fame-2%2Ffire%2Bstrike%2B3dmark%2Bscore%2Bultra%2Bpreset%2Fversion%2B1.1%2F2%2Bgpu


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> You had to say that didn't you....just took you out and took position #2 on Ultra!!!! Trying to get to number one, but each additional run is netting a worse score. Maybe tomorrow I will give it another shot!
> 
> http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&jsonp=vglnk_14273542016876&key=7777bc3c17029328d03146e0ed767841&libId=i7pttnwd01000kb5000DAkjau1vhu&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Ft%2F1546747%2Fofficial-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club%2F2340&v=1&out=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.3dmark.com%2Fhall-of-fame-2%2Ffire%2Bstrike%2B3dmark%2Bscore%2Bultra%2Bpreset%2Fversion%2B1.1%2F2%2Bgpu&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Ft%2F1546747%2Fofficial-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club%2F2350&title=%5BOfficial%5D%20Nvidia%20GeForce%20GTX%20TITAN%20X%20Owners%20Club%20-%20Page%20235&txt=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.3dmark.com%2Fhall-of-fame-2%2Ffire%2Bstrike%2B3dmark%2Bscore%2Bultra%2Bpreset%2Fversion%2B1.1%2F2%2Bgpu


Good stuff man, congrats...and you were acting all shy about bios flashing and whatnot, lolol!!!























Get your first place on now...cause once i'm on water....then it's REALLY GAME ON (unless I focus only on the Tri-SLI leaderboard, lol)!!!!!!!


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Good stuff man, congrats...and you were acting all shy about bios flashing and whatnot, lolol!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get your first place on now...cause once i'm on water....then it's REALLY GAME ON (unless I focus only on the Tri-SLI leaderboard, lol)!!!!!!!


lol. Yeah, you may beat me. I am trying to squeeze a little more juice, but not getting any luck at the moment. It seems like 1500mhz is eluding me at least with 3dmark11...on Valley, I can hit 1510 or so, but not with 3dmark11.


----------



## Neb9

Anyone know where I can get a nickle EK block for a titan X is aus?

Or from overseas if I have to.

EDIT: Have they even been released yet?


----------



## kx11

finally ordered one from amazon.uk

eat s*** and die SLi


----------



## 5150 Joker

Can someone please post the stock EVGA Titan X bios? Need it for modding. Thanks.


----------



## bracco

@Baasha is Thirty IR your youtube channel? I recognize that fan and your comment about changing video cards all the time. Time to start doing 5k surround reviews? : )


----------



## Nytestryke

Suffice to say, my card wasn't doa







Now i'm really wanting that block/backplate to arrive tomorrow.


----------



## hotrod717

Asus Titan x available @ Newegg. It says not in stock, but if you click on it , it will show as add to cart.


----------



## traxtech

I think i've hit the limit of my Titan X, anything more seems to just fall on it's face.

Overall i'm happy


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> I think i've hit the limit of my Titan X, anything more seems to just fall on it's face.
> 
> Overall i'm happy


Very nice, it's even more painful now having mine sitting next to me not doing anything


----------



## Spiriva

My EVGA Titan X SC should arrive tomorrow and my EK waterblock is Hamburg (DE), Hamburg isnt so far away from Sweden so hopefully im up and running on monday with the waterblock installed









Bah cant wait to get rid of the old 780ti´s and get the new Titan X in


----------



## madmarc69

Hello,

can i use the Maxwell II Bios Tweaker 1.36 to edit and mod the TITAN X BIOS?

MM69


----------



## Silent Scone

Mine should be here at midday, but won't be able to install them till later / tomorrow. I'll let all you people fighting for the leaderboard on tri SLi ponce about a bit longer till I come and take #1


----------



## clipse84

Asus titan x in Stockhttp://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121923&utm_medium=Email&utm_source=IGNEFL032615&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL032615&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL032615-_-EMC-032615-Index-_-DesktopGraphicsCards-_-14121923-S0C


----------



## shadow85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Asus Titan x available @ Newegg. It says not in stock, but if you click on it , it will show as add to cart.


It says instock. Hmm so tempted but there is no point in me ordering from the US it works out to be the same price I can get it locally, approx $1500 AUD.


----------



## Spiriva

Inet.se got Titan X from Asus / MSI in stock;

http://www.inet.se/produkt/5414670/msi-geforce-gtx-titan-x-12gb
http://www.inet.se/produkt/5411389/asus-geforce-gtx-titan-x-12gb

11.990kr is with tax included €1.224 or $1.339 or £898
(enjoy the 25% tax in Sweden)


----------



## brasco

Mine arrive in the next hour, what's the general consensus on the best 24/7 BIOS, Cyclops / SC? These will be on air for a while, then maybe water if I can muster the time.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> Yeah, me too. my blocks arrived today, gonna be this weekend before I have a chance to do anything with them though. I have the black Koolance QD3s in my system now and they're deteriorating and clogging with white residue, same problem others have reported, and Koolance's response is "too bad, so sad" which seriously pisses me off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered replacement fittings and some other bits which will be here tomorrow, money I didn't want to spend, but that's watercooling for ya, I guess.


White crud? What coolant? I have probably a dozen koolance QDCs wet atm... but all are nickel. no anodization... no crud. But I also run only distilled water + redline water wetter in my loops?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> The EVGA SC modded BIOS is *425w*, not 450w. I corrected the original post that said 450w, but it may have been re-quoted by others.
> 
> Here are some hard facts about this EVGA SC Modded BIOS:
> 
> - Base clock: 1126.5 (same as EVGA SC stock BIOS)
> - Boost clock: 1215.5 (same as EVGA SC stock BIOS)
> - +Voltage: 112mv (same as EVGA SC stock BIOS)
> - Boost table unaltered (same as EVGA SC stock BIOS)
> 
> Changes made:
> 
> - Standard (100%) TDP: 350w
> - Max (121%) TDP: 425w
> 
> To sum up, everything is the same as the stock EVGA SC BIOS, except stock TDP and max TDP.
> 
> *I have tried both this BIOS and the Cyclops BIOS. My maximum OC was the same with both.* Use whichever BIOS you prefer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GM200SC-425.zip 150k .zip file


Same here








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> So guys on water, has it made any difference in your OCing headroom? Temps are good on air, about 65c for me on max OC with aggressive fans. Seems like till we make way on increasing voltage, water might not help too much, besides better temps and lower noise. And i have seen no throttling due to temps, only TDP. Thoughts?


yes! and it's finally QUIET !!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Here is my final 24/7 gaming OC on air, using the EVGA SC modded BIOS. 100% stable so far; tested with Valley, 3DMark FS and 1 hour of BF4 gaming. I decided not to use K-Boost.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to add a second card, would like to be able to run them both at 1405 on air.


No ram OC? Zero?? Why?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Asus Titan x available @ Newegg. It says not in stock, but if you click on it , it will show as add to cart.


yo, hotrod... you buying in on this hand? (I hope so)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madmarc69*
> 
> Hello,
> can i use the Maxwell II Bios Tweaker 1.36 to edit and mod the TITAN X BIOS?
> MM69


Yes. 1.36 works fine on the TX bios.


----------



## kossiewossie

Feels like Xmas, ill start testing them tomorrow, but wont be able to push them until my new build is complete.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> *White crud? What coolant? I have probably a dozen koolance QDCs wet atm... but all are nickel. no anodization... no crud. But I also run only distilled water + redline water wetter in my loops?*
> Same here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes! and it's finally QUIET !!
> No ram OC? Zero?? Why?
> yo, hotrod... you buying in on this hand? (I hope so)
> Yes. 1.36 works fine on the TX bios.


hmm, I only have one black one on my system. I have a total of 7 QDcs in my loop, only one of which is black and not had any issues. I only ever use EC6 coolant. That's over 16 months now. Only minor fluid swaps.


----------



## upload420

I just got PrecisionX so now i am going to see what i can do with stock cooler and stock bios. I probably won't push mine to hard until I recoup some funds and get it under a loop. Speaking of which i haven't built a loop in 3 years. Where is a good place to shop for such? Also whats some good choices as far as blocks, pumps, reservoirs and radiators? I have a loop now but it is 3 years old and want to just build a new one. Also as far as precisionx is concerned is there any graph for gpu temperatures. I would like to know how my gpu is doing during heavy gaming.


----------



## Silent Scone

Cards here, and they've conveniently arrived on the same van as the blocks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Cards here, and they've conveniently arrived on the same van as the blocks


time to get busy!!


----------



## hatlesschimp

Ekwb just emailed to say my waterblocks will be posted on April 1st lol.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> time to get busy!!


I'm at work







.

I think this weekend will mainly consist of me testing them to make sure everything is ok on air - along with my new DELL curved panel









Then one evening in the week - block time


----------



## Diversion

Ordered a Asus Titan X from Newegg.. Hope it gets here on Saturday, I paid for the 2 day shipping


----------



## Diversion

Also, confirmed with Newegg they have 107 Asus Titan X left in stock as of right now.


----------



## kossiewossie

EK, said waterblocks and backplate should be with me on the 28th, so looking forward to get these cards watercooled.


----------



## moeqawama

Anyone know if any third party air coolers are compatible with the Titan X? Ones such as the accelero xtreme IV or Gelid icy vision? Any input would be appreciated. I've been wanting to do water cooling for a while, but I've always hesitated because:
1. I don't know where to start
2. Scared I might screw something up
3. I feel like air cooling is more convenient, even though performance is not as good as water

Any input would be appreciated my friends. Thank you


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> White crud? What coolant? I have probably a dozen koolance QDCs wet atm... but all are nickel. no anodization... no crud. But I also run only distilled water + redline water wetter in my loops?


It's an issue with just the black Koolance QDs. There are several threads about it, here's one of them with some good pictures in it.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1404275/black-koolance-quick-disconnect-owners

Basically, the coating deteriorates. I noticed it on mine a few months ago but I haven't had a chance to do anything about it until now. The really annoying a part about it is that at least in my case it prevents them from closing properly.


----------



## 770class

Just snagged a asus titan x for $900!!
I would have bought 2 but limit was one.


----------



## brandon02852

So after all this trial-and-error, I have figured out a pattern to the behavior behind these cards when running with stock cooling on air. I am using Cyclops BIOS.

Anything under 70C is "completely acceptable" according to the card. It loves being under 70C.

70C and beyond is a different story. Stability goes out the window for me once the card hits 70C regardless of clock speed or voltage.

So I have an stable overclock of 1402MHz @ 1.218V and have the fan profile adjusted so as to always keep the card below 70C. Usually hovers around 65-68 in Elder Scrolls Online with max settings and DSR 4k to 1080p.

Can't complain I guess. Maybe this summer I'll move to water.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *770class*
> 
> Just snagged a asus titan x for $900!!
> I would have bought 2 but limit was one.


Where?


----------



## 770class

5x ebay bucks email... search asus titan x on ebay newegg has some up for sale for 999 limit 1.


----------



## SynchroSCP

Just ordered the Asus Titan X from the Egg and water blocks plus backplate from EKWB, gonna be a long weekend waiting for the stuff to arrive.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moeqawama*
> 
> Anyone know if any third party air coolers are compatible with the Titan X? Ones such as the accelero xtreme IV or Gelid icy vision? Any input would be appreciated. I've been wanting to do water cooling for a while, but I've always hesitated because:
> 1. I don't know where to start
> 2. Scared I might screw something up
> 3. I feel like air cooling is more convenient, even though performance is not as good as water
> 
> Any input would be appreciated my friends. Thank you


Assuming your case has spots for radiators the best way to get started water cooling is to buy a kit. Just build the loop to cool the cpu and once you have that working and see how well it works then you can add the gpu to the loop along with more radiator to handle it. EK, Aqua, XSPC and others have some great kits, I would recommend one that has either a DDC or D5 pump.

If thats not your thing there is a post on wcftech I think that has a Titan X using a Accelero Xtreme IV and reported really good temps...like mid 50's OC's.

Found it, here's a link to the article...


----------



## Xotic

How high is the risk for bricking the card when flashing it? I would really like to flash to the 450w bios when i get my card, but i cannot afford to replace the card if it fails


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Here is my final 24/7 gaming OC on air, using the EVGA SC modded BIOS. 100% stable so far; tested with Valley, 3DMark FS and 1 hour of BF4 gaming. I decided not to use K-Boost.
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to add a second card, would like to be able to run them both at 1405 on air.


Did you buy the SC version or does PX just show it due to you flashing the Bios???


----------



## moeqawama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchroSCP*
> 
> Just ordered the Asus Titan X from the Egg and water blocks plus backplate from EKWB, gonna be a long weekend waiting for the stuff to arrive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming your case has spots for radiators the best way to get started water cooling is to buy a kit. Just build the loop to cool the cpu and once you have that working and see how well it works then you can add the gpu to the loop along with more radiator to handle it. EK, Aqua, XSPC and others have some great kits, I would recommend one that has either a DDC or D5 pump.
> 
> If thats not your thing there is a post on wcftech I think that has a Titan X using a Accelero Xtreme IV and reported really good temps...like mid 50's OC's.
> 
> Found it, here's a link to the article...


Thank you for the response! I actually saw that article before about the accelero, but it never stated if they did any modifications to it or not to make it fit. That's why I hesitated to buy it initially; I didn't know if it fit the titan x right off the bat.


----------



## snow cakes

so for you Battlefield 4 players, can you play on max settings with a single card on a 32" 4k monitor? or does it require sli setup?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xotic*
> 
> How high is the risk for bricking the card when flashing it? I would really like to flash to the 450w bios when i get my card, but i cannot afford to replace the card if it fails


Hi,

Pretty low, assuming you are using a BIOS known to be for that PCB. A bad flash can normally be quite easily undone. Cross that bridge when you come to it.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Did you buy the SC version or does PX just show it due to you flashing the Bios???


That is the bios flash.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> It's an issue with just the black Koolance QDs. There are several threads about it, here's one of them with some good pictures in it.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1404275/black-koolance-quick-disconnect-owners
> 
> Basically, the coating deteriorates. I noticed it on mine a few months ago but I haven't had a chance to do anything about it until now. The really annoying a part about it is that at least in my case it prevents them from closing properly.


oh daum - that is tragic. crap flying off and spunking the loop. nasty.


----------



## wholeeo

How quick are EKWB with shipping orders out to the US? I've never ordered directly from them.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> oh daum - that is tragic. crap flying off and spunking the loop. nasty.


Yep and Koolance is denying coverage because I didn't use their premix only in my loop - I have only distilled water and a killcoil in right now. When I rebuild it I'm going to use mayhems X1 and get rid of the coil. I'm still going to use the chrome QD3s because they're a good product but I think Koolance should cover the black ones. I am far from the only person who has had problems.


----------



## Orangey

I snagged a block off EKWB earlier today, still processing. I paid for next day. My 290X blocks came from Slovenia (or wherever warehouse is) to UK in 1 day IIRC though, so they seem pretty on the ball. You will likely be paying $$ for fast shipping though, it costs 30euro just to ship it across the channel.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> How quick are EKWB with shipping orders out to the US? I've never ordered directly from them.


It was quick and it wasn't that expensive.


----------



## Style68

Just an FYI. I have the EVGA Titan X SC model and tried the stock BIOS, the custom SC BIOS, and Cyclops BIOS.

I got the best OC by a good margin using the Cyclops BIOS.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> oh daum - that is tragic. crap flying off and spunking the loop. nasty.


I might swap my black one out tonight lol, or at least check it!


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I might swap my black one out tonight lol, or at least check it!


If you've only got one in your loop and you have a spare handy, that's a no-brainer. In my case, I'm replacing something like 16 or 17 fittings total. Sucks.


----------



## Diversion

I am having second thoughts about my order.. and thinking about canceling and just doing SLI 980s at roughly $1200 vs $1000 for a lot more performance.. Is this a bad idea? I don't really want to do spend $2000 on SLI Titan X's..

Is it true with SLI you don't get to combine the GPU memory? If you have 4gb on each card, you still only get 4gb total?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> If you've only got one in your loop and you have a spare handy, that's a no-brainer. In my case, I'm replacing something like 16 or 17 fittings total. Sucks.


I'm pretty sure it looks black as it did from day one though, and it's been in there a good year now I think. Which begs the question of the real issue. I'll post some pics in that thread later


----------



## Xotic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> I am having second thoughts about my order.. and thinking about canceling and just doing SLI 980s at roughly $1200 vs $1000 for a lot more performance.. Is this a bad idea? I don't really want to do spend $2000 on SLI Titan X's..
> 
> Is it true with SLI you don't get to combine the GPU memory? If you have 4gb on each card, you still only get 4gb total?


Yes it is true, you will only get 4gb.
SLI 980s do not give you "a lot more" performance, just a small amount, if any at all if you overclock the titan. You will also run into scaling issues in games that do not support sli very well, and you will basically have one card if you play a game with no sli support. Plus the titan x will get considerably better with driver updates down the road, so we are probably not seeing its true performance in games yet.
Here is a video which nicely shows the difference (ignore unity, because well... its unity..)





EDIT: Plus if you want to watercool, you will then have to spend 2x the amount for waterblocks which should be something to consider.
EDIT2: The overclock used in the video is +230mhz to the core clock, which you can probably push higher, especially if you flash the bios


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> Also, confirmed with Newegg they have 107 Asus Titan X left in stock as of right now.


One per customer.. lame.. gonna try to create a second account after this one is about to ship


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xotic*
> 
> Yes it is true, you will only get 4gb.
> SLI 980s do not give you "a lot more" performance, just a small amount, if any at all if you overclock the titan. You will also run into scaling issues in games that do not support sli very well, and you will basically have one card if you play a game with no sli support. Plus the titan x will get considerably better with driver updates down the road, so we are probably not seeing its true performance in games yet.
> Here is a video which nicely shows the difference (ignore unity, because well... its unity..)


Thanks for the info and video.. It looks like a OC Titan X is only about 10 fps behind in that test compared to SLI 980s.. But are the 980s overclocked too? 980s seem to scale very well with overclocking too.. So end result would be about 15~ fps less on a single X vs 980 SLI.

I only have 1080p for now and not in a rush to get 1440 or 4k yet so just looking for the best bang for my buck. I am still leaning towards the X, especially since i'm getting one so close to launch.. And I expect the 980 Ti to be less cuda cores/less ram version of the X.. then again the 780 Ti was pretty much a Titan Black with less ram.

I had a Titan Z for a while and never experienced SLI issues with any game.. could be the titles I was playing but I was really impressed with how smooth SLI was and didn't notice micro stutter or any of the oddities people seem to talk about. Perhaps being on the same PCB made it less noticeable.

Edit: If I can score a 2nd X right now, i'll just SLI two X's for the shens.


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> One per customer.. ***..


Yep, I tried to order another.. Now convincing a friend to order me one.. or trying to


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> Yep, I tried to order another.. Now convincing a friend to order me one.. or trying to


Did it say what part caused it to fail? CC, address, or name? You probably just have to use a second account.


----------



## Silent Scone

Oh it's on....like Donkey Kong.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> Thanks for the info and video.. It looks like a OC Titan X is only about 10 fps behind in that test compared to SLI 980s.. But are the 980s overclocked too? 980s seem to scale very well with overclocking too.. So end result would be about 15~ fps less on a single X vs 980 SLI.
> 
> I only have 1080p for now and not in a rush to get 1440 or 4k yet so just looking for the best bang for my buck. I am still leaning towards the X, especially since i'm getting one so close to launch.. And I expect the 980 Ti to be less cuda cores/less ram version of the X.. then again the 780 Ti was pretty much a Titan Black with less ram.
> 
> I had a Titan Z for a while and never experienced SLI issues with any game.. could be the titles I was playing but I was really impressed with how smooth SLI was and didn't notice micro stutter or any of the oddities people seem to talk about. Perhaps being on the same PCB made it less noticeable.
> 
> Edit: If I can score a 2nd X right now, i'll just SLI two X's for the shens.


Just go with 1 titan X or if you cared for *bang for the buck* get a 970 and at most go for a 980. Your on 1080p. A 980/970 would handle anything fine @ 1080p. Titan x is ridiculous overkill @ 1080p and a total waste. And that video is definitely not using oc 970s or 980s. I had (970 sli), now 980 sli. Oced titan is not going to touch oced 980 sli if sli is supported. My 970 oc sli is past those 980 numbers in that video.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Oh it's on....like Donkey Kong.


Sigh. It's so upsetting that EK has blocks for these so quick yet we are still waiting for blocks for other cards


----------



## SDhydro

Will there be non reference gtx titan x cards or will there only be ref cards like the gtx titan?


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Will there be non reference gtx titan x cards or will there only be ref cards like the gtx titan?


Reference only like og titan.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> Also, confirmed with Newegg they have 107 Asus Titan X left in stock as of right now.


Wow that's great!









Looks like I get to play with a second Titan X this weekend. My friend who is local got his card one day before I got mine. He has a 76% ASIC, so I'm gonna swap cards with him and see what his can do. He is not going to OC, but I have a least convinced him to run the stock EVGA OC BIOS.

Also, link to the BIOS 4-pack is now in my sig. If anyone wants to use the sig, here it is:







*TITAN X Modded BIOS 4-Pack (425w TDP Limit + No Boost Limit)* 
http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/...titan-x:thumb:-owners-club/1930#post_23711154
Code:



Code:


[center]
:gunner2:  <a href="http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x:thumb:-owners-club/1930#post_23711154">[B]TITAN X Modded BIOS 4-Pack (425w TDP Limit + No Boost Limit)[/B]  :gunner:
[/center]


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Oh it's on....like Donkey Kong.


Looking hot! Take a picture when you got them up and running with the blocks on, will you ?


----------



## mercs213

Seems there will be a 980 Ti that will use the full GM200 chip. GTX 980 Ti to come after summer


----------



## bfedorov11

Our records indicate that the above item(s) was either previously purchased under the same customer account, using the same credit account, or ship to the same address and, with that purchase, the quantity limit for the above item(s) has now been exceeded.

Too much trouble for me.. it says it is only 48 hours... and at this rate, it probably won't sell out. I got my alert at 7 hours ago and it is still in stock... looks like I'll be testing one on 4k.


----------



## ggp759

Getting my EVGA Titan X next week. Current resolution 2560x1440. Do you guys think i should go 4K or 21:9 3440x1440? GPU will be under water. Seen 21:9 Dell at a friend's and impressed from the aspect ratio. 4K makes that big of a difference even though is still 16:9? Any of you guys running 4K with one card? Performance? Thanks lot.


----------



## istudy92

*Would this card be a waste if its not under water?* I will not put it underwater, it would be SLI Titans (if they ever stop being outa stock)
What do you guys think?

If I go underwater full set, it would cost how much total? 2200 for x2 titans, then...another grand for loop set?, and another 400 for card copper??

3600-4000 USD?? ??


----------



## RedM00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Wow that's great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I get to play with a second Titan X this weekend. My friend who is local got his card one day before I got mine. He has a 76% ASIC, so I'm gonna swap cards with him and see what his can do. He is not going to OC, but I have a least convinced him to run the stock EVGA OC BIOS.
> 
> Also, link to the BIOS 4-pack is now in my sig. If anyone wants to use the sig, here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TITAN X Modded BIOS 4-Pack (425w TDP Limit + No Boost Limit)*
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/...titan-x:thumb:-owners-club/1930#post_23711154
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [center]
> :gunner2:  <a href="http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x:thumb:-owners-club/1930#post_23711154">[B]TITAN X Modded BIOS 4-Pack (425w TDP Limit + No Boost Limit)[/B]  :gunner:
> [/center]


Does ASIC quality really mean much for an oc. Can't seem to get a straight answer on this.
I do think my lower ASIC card OCs better, but I'll have to recheck somehow in linux. Though their qualities were only like 1% different of each other anyway

Still interested in what that card will do however


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Did you buy the SC version or does PX just show it due to you flashing the Bios???


If you flash with the SC stock or the modded SC BIOS, PX thinks the card is an EVGA SC card in both cases.









See my sig for the BIOS files.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> *Does ASIC quality really mean much for an oc. Can't seem to get a straight answer on this.*
> I do think my lower ASIC card OCs better, but I'll have to recheck somehow in linux. Though their qualities were only like 1% different of each other anyway
> 
> Still interested in what that card will do however


Opinions differ on this. I personally think that super high ASIC cards (80+) do OC better on air. Below that it is a crap shoot/silicon lottery of sorts.


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggp759*
> 
> Getting my EVGA Titan X next week. Current resolution 2560x1440. Do you guys think i should go 4K or 21:9 3440x1440? GPU will be under water. Seen 21:9 Dell at a friend's and impressed from the aspect ratio. 4K makes that big of a difference even though is still 16:9? Any of you guys running 4K with one card? Performance? Thanks lot.


I've been running the xb280hk since release with 2x 780ti. They actually do a really good job at keeping up. 4k is pretty sweet. I would hold off on 21:9 until the Predator is released. Is there a viable 21:9 gaming option out now?

This guy has a ton of videos running a single X, and sli now, at 4k. https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCDnhxtprGCaTmHlWsOuGUNw


----------



## ggp759

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> I've been running the xb280hk since release with 2x 780ti. They actually do a really good job at keeping up. 4k is pretty sweet. I would hold off on 21:9 until the Predator is released. Is there a viable 21:9 gaming option out now?


I tried the samsung s34e790c. Its great and it has good response times and input lag but the gamma shift(va panel) and the coating(looked hazy) was driving me crazy so i send it back. How's the performance with one titan x in games at 4K? Dont play fps.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> i have the EVGA normal BIOS so the difference on the SC on to mine is higher starting clock and voltage slider up to max?
> can the higher wattage damage the card? how much higher overclock have you had with the modded bios?


The main reason to install the modded SC BIOS is to have a much higher TDP limit to avoid throttling of the card. The voltage limit is the same. The boost table is a bit different than the stock BIOS, and the boost limit has also been disabled in the SC BIOS. With only +112mv you won't damage the card. People have run 1525+ MHz stable with the modded SC BIOS.


----------



## brandon02852

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> The main reason to install the modded SC BIOS is to have a *much higher TDP limit to avoid throttling of the card*. The voltage limit is the same. The boost table is a bit different than the stock BIOS, and the boost limit has also been disabled in the SC BIOS. With only +112mv you won't damage the card. People have run 1525+ MHz stable with the modded SC BIOS.


This is where I get really irritated. I have been using a BIOS with a much higher TDP limit (400, 425, and 450) and still get throttling at 65C and again around 72C. So does TDP limit really have ANYTHING to do with throttling?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> I've been running the xb280hk since release with 2x 780ti. They actually do a really good job at keeping up. 4k is pretty sweet. I would hold off on 21:9 until the Predator is released. Is there a viable 21:9 gaming option out now?


These are available now:


----------



## gooface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercs213*
> 
> Seems there will be a 980 Ti that will use the full GM200 chip. GTX 980 Ti to come after summer


I was hoping it would be out near the beginning of summer, not after...


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon02852*
> 
> This is where I get really irritated. I have been using a BIOS with a much higher TDP limit (400, 425, and 450) and still get throttling at 65C and again around 72C. So does TDP limit really have ANYTHING to do with throttling?


I've seen similar behavior. I think it's only throttling down -13 MHz and that's it. Just compensate by increasing your base clock by +13.


----------



## brandon02852

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I've seen similar behavior. I think it's only throttling down -13 MHz and that's it. Just compensate by increasing your base clock by +13.


If I increase the base clock to compensate, the overclock becomes unstable.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon02852*
> 
> This is where I get really irritated. I have been using a BIOS with a much higher TDP limit (400, 425, and 450) and still get throttling at 65C and again around 72C. So does TDP limit really have ANYTHING to do with throttling?


Your card is getting too hot so of course its going to throttle. Keep it cooler and you should be good to go. Overclocking 101


----------



## vlps5122

My 3 Titan X's and 3 EK blocks/backplates are all out for delivery today, this weekend will be exciting


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon02852*
> 
> If I increase the base clock to compensate, the overclock becomes unstable.


Can you increase the voltage 1 notch up on the slider?


----------



## Attero87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I've seen similar behavior. I think it's only throttling down -13 MHz and that's it. Just compensate by increasing your base clock by +13.


I have the same issue. The thing is it throttles the core clock AND the voltage which I can't compensate for because I run it max


----------



## brandon02852

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Your card is getting too hot so of course its going to throttle. Keep it cooler and you should be good to go. Overclocking 101


That would make sense if my card was even coming close to the thermal limit I specified in PrecisionX. 65C isn't anywhere near 91C.


----------



## opt33

hard power limits on these cards appear to be around 350 watts. If you surpass that, doesnt matter what you set in bios. You can figure close to wattage limit for throttling by playing with bios limits.

If you are running a benchmark that exceeds power limits, it will throttle. My temps running furmark just at 1280x720 (just quickly to see throttling) were 38C, and of course throttles down 100-200mhz, regardless of bios limits/slider . And near power limits, there is likely temp input.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Your card is getting too hot so of course its going to throttle. Keep it cooler and you should be good to go. Overclocking 101


True dat, but it should not be throttling at 72 with a high TDP limit BIOS.


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> Did it say what part caused it to fail? CC, address, or name? You probably just have to use a second account.


They just compare your orders (a rep looks at it) and just know.. I'm sure by chance they would ship you 2 if they don't pay attention to your orders. Higher chance to order them with seperate orders than trying to order 2 at once.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon02852*
> 
> If I increase the base clock to compensate, the overclock becomes unstable.


If you're only falling back -13 MHz, I don't think that is at all worthy of 5 x








smilies.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Oh it's on....like Donkey Kong.


...nice pic, sort of matching that new curved Dell you referenced







?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> hard power limits on these cards appear to be around 350 watts. If you surpass that, doesnt matter what you set in bios. You can figure close to wattage limit for throttling by playing with bios limits.
> 
> If you are running a benchmark that exceeds power limits, it will throttle. My temps running furmark just at 1280x720 (just quickly to see throttling) were 38C, and of course throttles down 100-200mhz, regardless of bios limits/slider . And near power limits, there is likely temp input.


GTK, I guess they built in a way to avoid lots of RMAs?














There is always hard-modding... Not doing that myself though. At this point it's time to game!


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> They just compare your orders (a rep looks at it) and just know.. I'm sure by chance they would ship you 2 if they don't pay attention to your orders. Higher chance to order them with seperate orders than trying to order 2 at once.


From the response I got, it looks automatic.. and it voids the order almost instantly. It doesn't even shows up on your account as an order until you get the voided email.

Code:



Code:


Our records indicate that the above item(s) was either previously purchased under the same customer account, using the same credit account, or ship to the same address and, with that purchase, the quantity limit for the above item(s) has now been exceeded.

So you need to get around those 3 to order another one.


----------



## brandon02852

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> If you're only falling back -13 MHz, I don't think that is at all worthy of 5 x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smilies.


The fact that I can't get over 1402MHz stable 24/7 due to these throttles is worthy of them


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> Yep and Koolance is denying coverage because I didn't use their premix only in my loop - I have only distilled water and a killcoil in right now. When I rebuild it I'm going to use mayhems X1 and get rid of the coil. I'm still going to use the chrome QD3s because they're a good product but I think Koolance should cover the black ones. I am far from the only person who has had problems.


been using two of those black QD in my loop (the rest are silver) but never had this problem yet. It's probably a chemical reaction with your fluid. I've been using mayhems xt and pastel.

sorry if this is offtopic already


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> From the response I got, it looks automatic.. and it voids the order almost instantly. It doesn't even shows up on your account as an order until you get the voided email.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Our records indicate that the above item(s) was either previously purchased under the same customer account, using the same credit account, or ship to the same address and, with that purchase, the quantity limit for the above item(s) has now been exceeded.
> 
> So you need to get around those 3 to order another one.


Is there a time limit for when they allow us to order another then? I can't see these being out of stock for much longer.. Not many people are okay with dropping 1k on a graphics card.. Would expect these to be more avaiable pretty soon..


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon02852*
> 
> The fact that I can't get over 1402MHz stable 24/7 due to these throttles is worthy of them


the fact that you are pushing 1400 mhz on a titan on air is enough to smile about, no overclock is guaranteed. Be happy you arent stuck at 1300mhz, or even some unlucky people that might get stuck around 1200.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> GTK, I guess they built in a way to avoid lots of RMAs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is always hard-modding... Not doing that myself though. At this point it's time to game!


yeah, im not hard core enough for hard mods, plus I would need to get an 8 core cpu if going to bench.....and agree about game time!


----------



## SDhydro

When will people learn that 60c+ temps is already too hot. For stock clocks its fine but when pushing the card further and extra volts those temps are too high and leaves very little headroom. Why would you want your card to hit 91c before throttling thats just stupid. You should thank nvidia for not allowing yourself to ruin your 1000 dollar graphics card because you think 65c is not too hot to be pushing a graphics card to the edge of stability under air cooling.


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercs213*
> 
> Seems there will be a 980 Ti that will use the full GM200 chip. GTX 980 Ti to come after summer


Man this is kind of disappointing.. this is the 780 ti vs Titan Black all over again... So all your'e paying for at about $300 more is the 12gb.. And the 980 ti will probably OC better on top of that :/


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> *When will people learn that 60c+ temps is already too hot*. For stock clocks its fine but when pushing the card further and extra volts those temps are too high and leaves very little headroom. Why would you want your card to hit 91c before throttling thats just stupid. You should thank nvidia for not allowing yourself to ruin your 1000 dollar graphics card because you think 65c is not too hot to be pushing a graphics card to the edge of stability under air cooling.


they wont.

we have tried explaining it in almost every thread you or i have been in together, people just dont seem to understand for some reason that 60c is already considered hot for the cards even though 91c is the "safe" point for them. its like all the people in the kingpin thread we saw that were posting along the lines of " omg i cant break 2000 mhz on air but kingpin did 2200 mhz, false advertising i want a refunddddddddddd wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh" then they post a screenshot and theyre hovering around 65-70c.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *mercs213*
> 
> Seems there will be a 980 Ti that will use the full GM200 chip. GTX 980 Ti to come after summer


English news for those who prefer to read it directly instead of using google translate: http://wccftech.com/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-ti-coming-summer/









Guess I'll wait for that instead of going TX SLI then. The 21:9 acer predator monitor should be out by that time too


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> The main reason to install the modded SC BIOS is to have a much higher TDP limit to avoid throttling of the card. The voltage limit is the same. The boost table is a bit different than the stock BIOS, and the boost limit has also been disabled in the SC BIOS. With only +112mv you won't damage the card. People have run 1525+ MHz stable with the modded SC BIOS.


yeah my boost dose go up and down alot but card runs so cool ay 71oC my 780ti classy run at 83oc OC its crazy
i did flash my 780ti classy from the LN2 bios had no problems
if i did brick my card could take it back
can you brick it just by flashing or is it if you overclock it to much?


----------



## szeged

id rather pay the extra now to have something to play with for a few months instead of waiting.

that said ill probably end up buying a matrix/kingpin 6gb full chip gm200 for fun times.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> id rather pay the extra now to have something to play with for a few months instead of waiting.
> 
> that said ill probably end up buying a matrix/kingpin 6gb full chip gm200 for fun times.


Yeah, I don't mind waiting because I'm planning on building a new rig after summer anyway so that's good timing. Current one is ~6 years old, time to change it and splurge a bit


----------



## wholeeo

Good things come to those who wait. Unfortunately I'm not one of those people.


----------



## Rhuarc86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Good things come to those who wait. Unfortunately I'm not one of those people.


Neither am I, which is why I'll be rocking T-X SLI @ 4k for months before those even come out


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> *When will people learn that 60c+ temps is already too hot.* For stock clocks its fine but when pushing the card further and extra volts those temps are too high and leaves very little headroom. Why would you want your card to hit 91c before throttling thats just stupid. You should thank nvidia for not allowing yourself to ruin your 1000 dollar graphics card because you think 65c is not too hot to be pushing a graphics card to the edge of stability under air cooling.


Gotta disagree with you there. It's not "fine" on a stock cooler, it's extremely low on a stock cooler at load. Mid to high 70's is fine for casual overclocking on the stock T-X cooler, IMHO.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhuarc86*
> 
> Neither am I, which is why I'll be rocking T-X SLI @ 4k for months before those even come out












Yes sir!


----------



## romanlegion13th

yeah waiting 5 more months for a card when that comes you could wait 6 more months for something better
i upgraded from a 780ti classy im happy going to go SLI when they get more in stock
if you got a 980 you could wait if you got the 700 series then upgrade


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Gotta disagree with you there. It's not "fine" on a stock cooler, it's extremely low on a stock cooler at load. Mid to high 70's is fine for casual overclocking on the stock T-X cooler, IMHO.


cant see why under 80oc would be a problem for the card


----------



## cstkl1

Err i got my ac on to keep my cards below 45c on water.

Damnit zotac still has no allocation from
Nvidia to sell in Apac. Prefer them cause nvr had a bad asic with them ever n very fast rma compared to crappy asus.
Only asus titan x available atm.

Is it me or asus cs n rma is getting bad globally??

Waterblock in. Awaiting next week for red backplates n the week after hopefully the zotac cards. Distro here is fantastic on rma n cs.

Btw what does single/sli titan x @1400-1450 score in heaven 4.0 extreme preset @1080p. Just trying to gauge the powah.


----------



## V3teran

Here is my card will be installing block tonight and refilling loop tomorrow.


----------



## opt33

I didnt regret buying OG titan and playing with it for months before cut down version, and I would buy still buy titan X even if they had a firm release date 3 months from now for 980ti. I destroyed my OG titan backplate (and have to order another) because I wouldnt wait 7 days for titan x backplate to come in....3 months is like waiting for 390x to come or next generation of cards.

On another note OG titan backplate on titan x doesnt look too bad...just couple extra holes drilled, and couple that had to be widened, basically paid cost of a backplate to not wait 7 days


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> id rather pay the extra now to have something to play with for a few months instead of waiting.
> 
> that said ill probably end up buying a matrix/kingpin 6gb full chip gm200 for fun times.


Yeah I suppose i'm just going to keep my order of the X so I don't have to wait 4 months.. I, too, am impatient. I just hope the 980 Ti doesn't outperform the X or be able to OC a lot better than the X.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> English news for those who prefer to read it directly instead of using google translate: http://wccftech.com/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-ti-coming-summer/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I'll wait for that instead of going TX SLI then. The 21:9 acer predator monitor should be out by that time too


This is about the same time the Predator 34" is due to be released. I may sell the T-X and go with 2 of the new cards.









980 Ti Strix SLi anyone?


----------



## BlueBacon

I just saw EVGA came out with this closed-loop cooler: http://www.evga.com/Products/PDF/400-HY-H980-B1.pdf

Anyone think of slapping it on their Titan X? Seems like a nice maintenance free way to cool this sucker.


----------



## RedM00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> This is about the same time the Predator 34" is due to be released. I may sell the T-X and go with 2 of the new cards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 980 Ti Strix SLi anyone?


Is that the curved one? Plan on getting that if it turns out to be good









Won't be moving to a 980 TI if it happens, as that would probably have 6GB vram, ala a downgrade from the Titan x(I care about vram). It's the same reason why I stuck with my 4 gig 680 Classy's for 2.5 years.


----------



## moeqawama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlueBacon*
> 
> I just saw EVGA came out with this closed-loop cooler: http://www.evga.com/Products/PDF/400-HY-H980-B1.pdf
> 
> Anyone think of slapping it on their Titan X? Seems like a nice maintenance free way to cool this sucker.


I'd be all over that if it fits the Titan X. I'm dying to know which air coolers/closed loop liquid coolers are compatible with this card. I don't want much maintenance. But this says its compatible with 980 cards only?


----------



## BlueBacon

I believe GTX 980 and TItan X use the same stock reference cooler? So not sure why it wouldnt work


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon02852*
> 
> This is where I get really irritated. I have been using a BIOS with a much higher TDP limit (400, 425, and 450) and still get throttling at 65C and again around 72C. *So does TDP limit really have ANYTHING to do with throttling*?











your setup would throttle with any TDP - it's too hot !!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Oh it's on....like Donkey Kong.


Surround Titan X? (nice







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moeqawama*
> 
> I'd be all over that if it fits the Titan X. I'm dying to know which air coolers/closed loop liquid coolers are compatible with this card. I don't want much maintenance. But this says its compatible with 980 cards only?


unless you need to run high clocks (like benching clocks) the stock cooler does just fine. A new aircooler is not going to manage temps that much better on air. From what I've measured, the EK water block drops temps on the whole card - especially the 4 pack of whatever they are in the middle of the VRMs.
_________________________
On another note:
there are these 8 pass-thru solder points on the pcb just below the PCIE connectors... reminiscent of the voltage read point on a 980 Strix. Anyone know what these are??? (i'm being hopeful)



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## SynchroSCP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlueBacon*
> 
> I just saw EVGA came out with this closed-loop cooler: http://www.evga.com/Products/PDF/400-HY-H980-B1.pdf
> 
> Anyone think of slapping it on their Titan X? Seems like a nice maintenance free way to cool this sucker.


Was looking at that but does it also cool the mem/vrm? Can't tell from the pictures.


----------



## BlueBacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchroSCP*
> 
> Was looking at that but does it also cool the mem/vrm? Can't tell from the pictures.


I don't believe so, but I was going to leave the mem clocks alone since they already run hot and just focus on core clock

Edit: Actually appears it does also provide cooling to the memory. I am not sure what it does on the back of the card however. It does have a backplate with drilled holes in it.


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> Is there a time limit for when they allow us to order another then? I can't see these being out of stock for much longer.. Not many people are okay with dropping 1k on a graphics card.. Would expect these to be more avaiable pretty soon..


48 hours


----------



## MaxFTW

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=h87y3

Now the only game im gonna play is probably diablo 3 or something.


----------



## SynchroSCP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlueBacon*
> 
> I don't believe so, but I was going to leave the mem clocks alone since they already run hot and just focus on core clock


I had a 980 FTW for a bit and just used a thermosphere to add it to my loop, had the baseplate on for mem/vrm cooling and a 80mm fan blowing directly on it but the baseplate still got too hot to touch so I ended up returning it and getting a 980 with a full EK block.

I don't get the 120mm rad AIO cooling solution for GPU's, even for a 150W GTX980 thats pushing it by conventional watercooling logic. Looking at the aquacool radiator calculator a 120mm is good for ~80W with good fans, a Titan X overclocked would need a 360 rad and good fans in push/pull for a proper cooling solution. Seeing the R9 295X2 with a 120mm radiator for 450W makes no sense to me or does loop delta not matter with AIO's?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Ek Blocks on their way from factory. Should be here next monday. Now the killing wait for the cards....


----------



## jcde7ago

Dammit, I really wanted to provide you guys with Tri-SLI Titan X + 7680x1440p Surround @ 144hz benchmarks tonight...but Acer still hasn't shipped my XB270HUs, even though a bunch of others who ordered _after_ me yesterday had theirs ship out already. I'm hoping they ship tonight and arrive tomorrow....really wanted to get them before the weekend....sick of benching FS: Ultra, I actually wanted to stretch these cards' legs with these monitors!!!


----------



## CasualCat

So I'm sitting here with the block, but not the card as I wait for Amazon.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=h87y3
> 
> Now the only game im gonna play is probably diablo 3 or something.


Think that's bad, Don't Starve and Street Fighter here. Both games that can be run on a toaster.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> *Is that the curved one? Plan on getting that if it turns out to be good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Won't be moving to a 980 TI if it happens, as that would probably have 6GB vram, ala a downgrade from the Titan x(I care about vram). It's the same reason why I stuck with my 4 gig 680 Classy's for 2.5 years.


Yep, that would be THE one.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1537403/tftcentral-acer-predator-xr341ck-34-curved-gaming-screen-with-g-sync

Really looking forward to its release.


----------



## Attero87

Anyone knows how long is the backorder wait for the ek blocks on ppcs?


----------



## DNMock

So just a heads up on the EK waterblocks I left my titans folding while I was at work yesterday for 10 hours or so and overclocked to 1500 mhz over night last night. Both with a 5930K @ 4.6

Core temp @ 1500 = 39* C Water temp = 28* C

Core temp @ stock = 32*C Water temp = 24* C

Ambient air temps 22* C during that time.

Granted I have a massively overkill amount of rad space, but the main point is even with a heavy overclock the core temps only got 11* over the water temps on the EK blocks while running 100% for 7 hours or so. They do a fantastic job.

P.S. was pulling 500,000 ppd while over clocked per card


----------



## CasualCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attero87*
> 
> Anyone knows how long is the backorder wait for the ek blocks on ppcs?


I just received mine from PPCs today. Ordered on the 20th.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> So just a heads up on the EK waterblocks I left my titans folding while I was at work yesterday for 10 hours or so and overclocked to 1500 mhz over night last night. Both with a 5930K @ 4.6
> 
> Core temp @ 1500 = 39* C Water temp = 28* C
> 
> Core temp @ stock = 32*C Water temp = 24* C
> 
> Ambient air temps 22* C during that time.
> 
> Granted I have a massively overkill amount of rad space, but the main point is even with a heavy overclock the core temps only got 11* over the water temps on the EK blocks while running 100% for 7 hours or so. They do a fantastic job.
> 
> P.S. was pulling 500,000 ppd while over clocked per card


Did you overclock the memory at all and how were rear memory temps?


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Yep, that would be THE one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1537403/tftcentral-acer-predator-xr341ck-34-curved-gaming-screen-with-g-sync
> 
> Really looking forward to its release.


i was looking to get this but with not many games supporting it that really put me off tbh as i will be useing it for gameing


----------



## Jpmboy

there are these 8 pass-thru solder points on the pcb just below the PCIE connectors... reminiscent of the voltage read point on a 980 Strix. Anyone know what these are??? (i'm being hopeful)


----------



## CasualCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> there are these 8 pass-thru solder points on the pcb just below the PCIE connectors... reminiscent of the voltage read point on a 980 Strix. Anyone know what these are??? (i'm being hopeful)


I don't know, but it sure looks like it could have been for another 8 pin power connector.


----------



## romanlegion13th

guys need some help here
i got a corair AX860 PS http://www.scan.co.uk/products/860w-corsair-ax860-full-modular-80plus-platinum-1x120mm-fan-atx-v231-psu
cost me alot lol
i got one Titan X 4770k OC-4.2 1.26volts
i read here
Here is Guru3D's power supply recommendation:

GeForce GTX Titan X - On your average system the card requires you to have a 600~650 Watts power supply unit.
GeForce GTX Titan X SLI - On your average system the cards require you to have a 900 Watts power supply unit as minimum.

would i need to upgrade my PS if i go SLI?


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> So just a heads up on the EK waterblocks I left my titans folding while I was at work yesterday for 10 hours or so and overclocked to 1500 mhz over night last night. Both with a 5930K @ 4.6
> 
> Core temp @ 1500 = 39* C Water temp = 28* C
> 
> Core temp @ stock = 32*C Water temp = 24* C
> 
> Ambient air temps 22* C during that time.
> 
> Granted I have a massively overkill amount of rad space, but the main point is even with a heavy overclock the core temps only got 11* over the water temps on the EK blocks while running 100% for 7 hours or so. They do a fantastic job.
> 
> P.S. was pulling 500,000 ppd while over clocked per card


How much rad space do you have?

I'm going to be using 2x 480mm UT60s and 2x 240mm UT60s for a ~4.5Ghz 5960X and 3x Titan Xs, running dual D5 pumps....curious to see how that much rad space + flow will perform with 3 of these bad boys OC'd + overvolted.


----------



## Silent Scone

Stock voltage. (inspector doesn't work)


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> there are these 8 pass-thru solder points on the pcb just below the PCIE connectors... reminiscent of the voltage read point on a 980 Strix. Anyone know what these are??? (i'm being hopeful)


og titan had them and i believe i remember a picture on KPC that had another 8 pin power connector soldered onto the solder pads.


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> guys need some help here
> i got a corair AX860 PS http://www.scan.co.uk/products/860w-corsair-ax860-full-modular-80plus-platinum-1x120mm-fan-atx-v231-psu
> cost me alot lol
> i got one Titan X 4770k OC-4.2 1.26volts
> i read here
> Here is Guru3D's power supply recommendation:
> 
> GeForce GTX Titan X - On your average system the card requires you to have a 600~650 Watts power supply unit.
> GeForce GTX Titan X SLI - On your average system the cards require you to have a 900 Watts power supply unit as minimum.
> 
> would i need to upgrade my PS if i go SLI?


Overclocked 4770K @1.3V, 32GB ram @ 1.65, single SSD, lots of fans and overclocked Titan X SLI @ 1400 with stock volts I rarely broke 700W gaming or folding.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> guys need some help here
> i got a corair AX860 PS http://www.scan.co.uk/products/860w-corsair-ax860-full-modular-80plus-platinum-1x120mm-fan-atx-v231-psu
> cost me alot lol
> i got one Titan X 4770k OC-4.2 1.26volts
> i read here
> Here is Guru3D's power supply recommendation:
> 
> GeForce GTX Titan X - On your average system the card requires you to have a 600~650 Watts power supply unit.
> GeForce GTX Titan X SLI - On your average system the cards require you to have a 900 Watts power supply unit as minimum.
> 
> would i need to upgrade my PS if i go SLI?


For SLI, yes, spring for a 1000w PSU.

In all likelihood, even with Titan X SLI + a 4770K with mild OCs, you'll still hover far below 700w unless you're benchmarking or putting a heavy load on all of your components at once by other means. 1000w 80+ Gold PSU would be solid for Titan X SLI. You don't want to strain your PSU by pushing it close to the limits, even after accounting for efficiency, so give yourself some solid headroom with a 1000w PSU and you'll also be able to OC a bit further.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> guys need some help here
> i got a corair AX860 PS http://www.scan.co.uk/products/860w-corsair-ax860-full-modular-80plus-platinum-1x120mm-fan-atx-v231-psu
> cost me alot lol
> i got one Titan X 4770k OC-4.2 1.26volts
> i read here
> Here is Guru3D's power supply recommendation:
> 
> GeForce GTX Titan X - On your average system the card requires you to have a 600~650 Watts power supply unit.
> GeForce GTX Titan X SLI - On your average system the cards require you to have a 900 Watts power supply unit as minimum.
> 
> would i need to upgrade my PS if i go SLI?


Someone posted that with TX SLI they were getting around ~840W. I can't remember if it was a light or medium overclock. But main point is if you use stock or light overclock it should be enough.

Instead if you plan on medium or high overclock then you should get at least a 1000W (even 1200W for high/extreme overclock) to be on the safe side.


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> guys need some help here
> i got a corair AX860 PS http://www.scan.co.uk/products/860w-corsair-ax860-full-modular-80plus-platinum-1x120mm-fan-atx-v231-psu
> cost me alot lol
> i got one Titan X 4770k OC-4.2 1.26volts
> i read here
> Here is Guru3D's power supply recommendation:
> 
> GeForce GTX Titan X - On your average system the card requires you to have a 600~650 Watts power supply unit.
> GeForce GTX Titan X SLI - On your average system the cards require you to have a 900 Watts power supply unit as minimum.
> 
> would i need to upgrade my PS if i go SLI?


I would. Evga 1300w is $160. You're spending 2 thousand dollars on video cards..


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> og titan had them and i believe i remember a picture on KPC that had another 8 pin power connector soldered onto the solder pads.


...I was actually going to joke about that > 8+8+6 pin







...but more likely there for some read-out / RMA testing equipment ?

BTW, for thsoe who love to run benches (and especially those that have a Win 10 copy) s.th. else to sink your teeth into - 3dM API overhead tset: http://www.overclock.net/t/1548140/pc-per-3dmark-api-overhead-feature-test-early-dx12-performance#post_23718607


----------



## zeroknight

Asus Titan X on New Egg

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121923

Available right now for anyone that wants one.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...I was actually going to joke about that > 8+8+6 pin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...but more likely there for some read-out / RMA testing equipment ?
> 
> BTW, for thsoe who love to run benches (and especially those that have a Win 10 copy) s.th. else to sink your teeth into - 3dM API overhead tset: http://www.overclock.net/t/1548140/pc-per-3dmark-api-overhead-feature-test-early-dx12-performance#post_23718607


my first guess was for some testing at the factory but then i remembered the pic i saw with the extra 8 pin soldered on, no idea if it was legit or not though.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> my first guess was for some testing at the factory but then i remembered the pic i saw with the extra 8 pin soldered on, no idea if it was legit or not though.


...'hope springs eternal' in my mind when it gets to such mods, though the extra power connectors would obviously also need more / higher capacity phases on the PCB, matching Bios etc


----------



## Joa3d43

....btw, @Jpmboy @Baasha , looking forward to your early-adopter 8K benchies !


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> og titan had them and i believe i remember a picture on KPC that had another 8 pin power connector soldered onto the solder pads.


i think its from this! The NVIDIA Quadro M6000


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ....btw, @Jpmboy @Baasha , looking forward to your early-adopter 8K benchies !


oh lawd baby jezis, when can i buy it!


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasualCat*
> 
> I just received mine from PPCs today. Ordered on the 20th.
> Did you overclock the memory at all and how were rear memory temps?


Didn't O/C the memory, and IR heat gun is on the way from amazon, should be here tomorrow.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> How much rad space do you have?
> 
> I'm going to be using 2x 480mm UT60s and 2x 240mm UT60s for a ~4.5Ghz 5960X and 3x Titan Xs, running dual D5 pumps....curious to see how that much rad space + flow will perform with 3 of these bad boys OC'd + overvolted.


2160mm a pair of phobya 1080mm rads. Pump is mcp35x2


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Overclocked 4770K @1.3V, 32GB ram @ 1.65, single SSD, lots of fans and overclocked Titan X SLI @ 1400 with stock volts I rarely broke 700W gaming or folding.


so if i use the evga SC bios on both dont over volt i would be okay?
i have 2 500gb SSD's 1 2TB hybrid storage 16gb ram (i read you need 24gb ram for 2 Titan Xs in SLI? is this true?)
how can i check how much my PSU is useing?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> For SLI, yes, spring for a 1000w PSU.
> 
> In all likelihood, even with Titan X SLI + a 4770K with mild OCs, you'll still hover far below 700w unless you're benchmarking or putting a heavy load on all of your components at once by other means. 1000w 80+ Gold PSU would be solid for Titan X SLI. You don't want to strain your PSU by pushing it close to the limits, even after accounting for efficiency, so give yourself some solid headroom with a 1000w PSU and you'll also be able to OC a bit further.


i am hopeing not to have to upgrade my PSU as it cost alot, but i will if i have to

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Someone posted that with TX SLI they were getting around ~840W. I can't remember if it was a light or medium overclock. But main point is if you use stock or light overclock it should be enough.
> 
> Instead if you plan on medium or high overclock then you should get at least a 1000W (even 1200W for high/extreme overclock) to be on the safe side.


i cant overclock to much as im using a micro ATX case the cardss will be stacked close MB maximus VI gene


----------



## shadow85

980Ti inbound:

http://videocardz.com/55299/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-ti-to-be-released-after-summer

Wow same specs as Titan X, faster clock, 6GB less and saving of $400!


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> 980Ti inbound:
> 
> http://videocardz.com/55299/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-ti-to-be-released-after-summer
> 
> Wow same specs as Titan X, faster clock, 6GB less and saving of $400!


#1 videocardz LOL

#2 Nv price the ti @ 599 LOL Maybe 649 - 699.99 and that would be generous of them.


----------



## Silent Scone

Videocardz have been pretty spot on lately...through variously suspicious means but still lol.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> og titan had them and i believe i remember a picture on KPC that had another 8 pin power connector soldered onto the solder pads.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...I was actually going to joke about that > 8+8+6 pin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...but more likely there for some read-out / RMA testing equipment ?
> 
> BTW, for thsoe who love to run benches (and especially those that have a Win 10 copy) s.th. else to sink your teeth into - 3dM API overhead tset: http://www.overclock.net/t/1548140/pc-per-3dmark-api-overhead-feature-test-early-dx12-performance#post_23718607


Daaum - I was really hoping they were voltage read points... maybe a Q for TIN et al.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ....btw, @Jpmboy @Baasha , looking forward to your early-adopter 8K benchies !


oh man... the wife already decided that me and my 8K panel could live happily ever after in the Garage.... I'm still thinking about the offer.








(need 80 inch min to make it worth while.







)


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> 980Ti inbound:
> 
> http://videocardz.com/55299/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-ti-to-be-released-after-summer
> 
> Wow same specs as Titan X, faster clock, 6GB less and saving of $400!


we all no we will get a cutdown card in September but thats 5-months away lol
the until Nvidia release the speck's of the card i don't believe all these sites

shadow of mordor hits over 6GB Vram now


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Daaum - I was really hoping they were voltage read points... maybe a Q for TIN et al.
> oh man... *the wife already decided that me [/Ba]nd my 8K pane*l could live happily ever after in the Garage.... I'm still thinking about the offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (need 80 inch min to make it worth while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


...reminds me of a Soprano episode I saw on re-runs ! Mind you, might have been the guest-shed / pool house instead of the garage .

..as discussed before, a friend of mine is now developing 8k loss-less streaming (some chap / firm that did the 4k many moons ago), seen some nice demos...


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> 980Ti inbound:
> 
> http://videocardz.com/55299/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-ti-to-be-released-after-summer
> 
> Wow same specs as Titan X, faster clock, 6GB less and saving of $400!


I still think that the Titan X is a more sound investment. One which comes with a higher degree of future-proofing and greater longevity before the upgrade button needs hitting!!!


----------



## jim2point0

Hey duders. Is this a decent firestrike score for the TitanX? Just want to make sure it's running as expected.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6378455 (15033)


----------



## KuuFA

Looks about right. our rigs are slightly similar so yeah I would say so.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4409457


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> I still think that the Titan X is a more sound investment. One which comes with a higher degree of future-proofing and greater longevity before the upgrade button needs hitting!!!


and if you wait longer.. geeze another "better" card will launch.









same thing with EVERY new card launch.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> #1 videocardz LOL
> 
> #2 Nv price the ti @ 599 LOL Maybe 649 - 699.99 and that would be generous of them.


yeah 699 would be the best bet...history repeats itself.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> 980Ti inbound:
> 
> http://videocardz.com/55299/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-ti-to-be-released-after-summer
> 
> Wow same specs as Titan X, faster clock, 6GB less and saving of $400!


Wonder if it's going to actually overclock any better, or if they're just bumping the stock clocks and cutting into that available OC range the TitanX has.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Didn't O/C the memory, and IR heat gun is on the way from amazon, should be here tomorrow.
> 
> 2160mm a pair of phobya 1080mm rads. Pump is mcp35x2


That is a RIDICULOUS amount of rad space...lol.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> so if i use the evga SC bios on both dont over volt i would be okay?
> i have 2 500gb SSD's 1 2TB hybrid storage 16gb ram (i read you need 24gb ram for 2 Titan Xs in SLI? is this true?)
> how can i check how much my PSU is useing?
> *i am hopeing not to have to upgrade my PSU as it cost alot, but i will if i have to*
> i cant overclock to much as im using a micro ATX case the cardss will be stacked close MB maximus VI gene


Upgrade your PSU, unless it's a really, really big financial hardship...but since you just dropped ~$2,000 USD on a pair of video cards....









Don't skimp out on your PSU by staying with the absolute bare minimum required for a Titan X SLI setup. I think most people would agree that an 800-850w PSU is pushing it, especially if you're doing any amount of OC'ing on your CPU and both Titan Xs.


----------



## Sheyster

Just posted this:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1548179/pc-world-tested-directx-12s-potential-performance-leap-is-insane

I think you guys might find it very interesting...


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> and if you wait longer.. geeze another "better" card will launch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same thing with EVERY new card launch.


True but it's the same with most modern day new tech, as its pretty much out of date when it's launched. As any reputable company will have the R & D team already working on ways to improve upon it. But as consumers all we can do is buy the latest & greatest bits of kit, and enjoy our purchases until it's younger bro (Pascal) comes along to knock if off the top of the hill!!! LOL


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Looks about right. our rigs are slightly similar so yeah I would say so.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4409457


Uhhhhh. That's a whole 1500 higher than mine.

You have much better overclocks though. Mine crashed out on me at +250 +350 on the GPU, and for some reason the benchmark won't push my CPU higher than 3900 MHz, even though it should be running at 4400 MHz.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> I still think that the Titan X is a more sound investment. One which comes with a higher degree of future-proofing and greater longevity before the upgrade button needs hitting!!!


Meh, it's all about dat E-PEEN!
















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Uhhhhh. That looks way higher than mine O_O


Case in point...


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> 980Ti inbound:
> 
> http://videocardz.com/55299/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-ti-to-be-released-after-summer
> 
> Wow same specs as Titan X, faster clock, 6GB less and saving of $400!


I was FULLY expecting this (called it out in the Various Reviews thread)!

This always seemed like the only thing that made sense for Nvidia to do; make a splash and steal some of the 390X's thunder by dropping a 6GB 980Ti, for hundreds less than a Titan X, but at pretty much the same performance level.

Nvidia was either really, really confident that the 390X would not beat the Titan X, or they thought that it may beat it by a small margin, but enough for people to choose a 390X as the performance-per-dollar card, and thus they dropped the Titan X on everyone when no one was really expecting it to get ahead of that. The ball's been in AMD's court for a long time now...they know what performance numbers they need to beat; if they don't, though, and the 980 Ti drops at Titan-level performance just with half the VRAM....then AMD could be in for some serious trouble. It will be fun to see how the summer unfolds.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Uhhhhh. That looks way higher than mine O_O


His card is OCed a fair bit more than yours.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> True but it's the same with most modern day new tech, as its pretty much out of date when it's launched. As any reputable company will have the R & D team already working on ways to improve upon it. But as consumers all we can do is buy the latest & greatest bits of kit, and enjoy our purchases until it's younger bro (Pascal) comes along to knock if off the top of the hill!!! LOL


its like a world champion boxer some one younger and tougher comes along and beats him never ending cycle

really dose look like they just overclock the card by 100mhz and cut vram
but you will have to wait 6months for a worst card for $300 less


----------



## Smokey the Bear

I am so envious of you all.

I can't believe people in the UK and the rest of the world actually have this already. I've been sitting here since 12pm PST, March 17th F5ing the whole internet with a back-up pre-order on Amazon. Even Amazon is bumping everyones date up but mine. I hate GPU launches.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> That is a RIDICULOUS amount of rad space...lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upgrade your PSU, unless it's a really, really big financial hardship...but since you just dropped ~$2,000 USD on a pair of video cards....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't skimp out on your PSU by staying with the absolute bare minimum required for a Titan X SLI setup. I think most people would agree that an 800-850w PSU is pushing it, especially if you're doing any amount of OC'ing on your CPU and both Titan Xs.


thanks ive not got the second Titan X yet totally sold out every where in the UK lol so got a week or so to think about it
is there any program to check how much wattage my PC is useing?ive only got a ATX case so dont want to reall have to put a bigger PS in
but i will if i have to
i cant overclock to much over them being so close anyway


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Uhhhhh. That looks way higher than mine O_O
> 
> 
> 
> His card is OCed a fair bit more than yours.
Click to expand...

Not sure why I can't push the overclock any higher. GPU temps are fine but the driver crashes on me at +250 \ +350.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> its like a world champion boxer some one younger and tougher comes along and beats him never ending cycle
> 
> really dose look like they just overclock the card by 100mhz and cut vram
> but you will have to wait 6months for a worst card for $300 less


too early to tell as the best source we have at this time is nothing more than a rumor. Although i think titan is a little overpriced at 999. That's just my opinion.


----------



## wirk

Aquacomputer kryographics for Titan X available and in acrylic too.


----------



## brasco

I think I'm noobing out on the NVFLash procedure... Has anyone had issues on Win8.1? I go to flash the cards (using Joe Dirt's NVflash), and I go to input commands and it just closes, no message or anything. I've followed every step-by-step I could find, but I don't get far enough to even list my cards...


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> its like a world champion boxer some one younger and tougher comes along and beats him never ending cycle
> 
> really dose look like they just overclock the card by 100mhz and cut vram
> but you will have to wait 6months for a worst card for $300 less


I would be very surprised if Nvidia repeated their mistake of the Titan/780 Ti scenario? From a business standpoint releasing a card which outperforms your flagship model both in performance and cost, is a very risky way of doing business. And yes they may have had their hand forced into that by AMD, but still is doesn't make sense other than to keep the competition in check? So this could be the dawn of a new era in graphics cards. One set of cards for the mainstream 1080/1440p users and another set for the 4/5k and VR users. Which for all of us is great news, as the development and releasing of new tech will speed up - Let the battle begin!!!


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brasco*
> 
> I think I'm noobing out on the NVFLash procedure... Has anyone had issues on Win8.1? I go to flash the cards (using Joe Dirt's NVflash), and I go to input commands and it just closes, no message or anything. I've followed every step-by-step I could find, but I don't get far enough to even list my cards...


1. Use the NVflash file attached to the OP.
2. Disable the driver in Device Manager.
3. Open a CMD window, type in: nvflash -6 BIOSNAME.rom
4. Answer Yes to the questions.
5. After the flash is complete, enable the driver in the Device Manager.
6. Reboot.

If you are flashing more than one card, be sure to use the -index option of NVflash, or flash them one at a time.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> thanks ive not got the second Titan X yet totally sold out every where in the UK lol so got a week or so to think about it
> *is there any program to check how much wattage my PC is useing?*ive only got a ATX case so dont want to reall have to put a bigger PS in
> but i will if i have to
> i cant overclock to much over them being so close anyway


Yep, buy a Kill-A-Watt. It'll measure your total power draw from the wall.









http://www.amazon.com/P3-P4400-Electricity-Usage-Monitor/dp/B00009MDBU


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> thanks ive not got the second Titan X yet totally sold out every where in the UK lol so got a week or so to think about it
> is there any program to check how much wattage my PC is useing?ive only got a ATX case so dont want to reall have to put a bigger PS in
> but i will if i have to
> i cant overclock to much over them being so close anyway


Which brand did you buy???

OCUK still has some Gigabyte cards in stock.

eBuyer also has the Gigabytes, plus some Asus cards too.

CCL has the Asus card as well!!!


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> 980Ti inbound:
> 
> http://videocardz.com/55299/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-ti-to-be-released-after-summer
> 
> Wow same specs as Titan X, faster clock, 6GB less and saving of $400!


maybe the same CUDA count but everything else compared to Titan-X might be lower like ROPs ... etc


----------



## jim2point0

Ok, fixed my CPU overclock and pushed the GPU a little further. Managed to finish this time.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6379517 (15877). GPU sounded like it was whining a bit more though.


----------



## V3teran

Is the EK TIM any good that comes with the blocks? Ive always used Proligmatech.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> Is the EK TIM any good that comes with the blocks? Ive always used Proligmatech.


I guess it's supposed to be an OEM version of Gelid Extreme, which is a good TIM. I prefer PK-3 myself.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> thanks ive not got the second Titan X yet totally sold out every where in the UK lol so got a week or so to think about it
> is there any program to check how much wattage my PC is useing?ive only got a ATX case so dont want to reall have to put a bigger PS in
> but i will if i have to
> i cant overclock to much over them being so close anyway


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Yep, buy a Kill-A-Watt. It'll measure your total power draw from the wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/P3-P4400-Electricity-Usage-Monitor/dp/B00009MDBU


Sadly the kill-A-Watt is not available in the UK. However I did manage to get my hands on this one instead:-

https://energenie4u.co.uk/catalogue/product/ENER007



Homebase sells em for a tenner!!!









http://www.homebase.co.uk/en/homebaseuk/diy/sockets-and-fittings/plug-in-power-meter-218971


----------



## shaft06

Both GPU-Z and 3dMark report my gpu clock incorrectly with the TDP modded SC BIOS...is that normal?

If I remember correctly, PX reported 1540Mhz on this run and 3Dmark said 1312 Mhz.. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4413622

Anyway, my card tops out around 1540 and barely touches 40C on water. Not sure what else I can do.


----------



## brasco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> 1. Use the NVflash file attached to the OP.
> 2. Disable the driver in Device Manager.
> 3. Open a CMD window, type in: nvflash -6 BIOSNAME.rom
> 4. Answer Yes to the questions.
> 5. After the flash is complete, enable the driver in the Device Manager.
> 6. Reboot.
> 
> If you are flashing more than one card, be sure to use the -index option of NVflash, or flash them one at a time.


Fantastic, thank you I was getting hung up on running the .exe!

Worked perfectly, now to try it on the other 2...


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> Is the EK TIM any good that comes with the blocks? Ive always used Proligmatech.


It's really, really good. EK has tested various TIMs on all of their CPU/GPU block configurations, and they stick whatever TIM performs the best with their blocks accordingly. They purposely choose Ectotherm for their GPU blocks and GC Extreme for their CPU blocks from data they've collected.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> True but it's the same with most modern day new tech, as its pretty much out of date when it's launched. As any reputable company will have the R & D team already working on ways to improve upon it. But as consumers all we can do is buy the latest & greatest bits of kit, and enjoy our purchases until it's younger bro (Pascal) comes along to knock if off the top of the hill!!! LOL


for sure. my point is (especially if you lived thru the OC titan launch) that "well no $&%*" and 6 moths after the 980Ti classified... then big-max KP...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brasco*
> 
> Fantastic, thank you I was getting hung up on running the .exe!
> 
> Worked perfectly, now to try it on the other 2...


if you have one card, just disable the display driver and drag-drop the bios you want to load onto the nvflash.exe icon... hit "y" as needed. Done. reboot. easy.


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Which brand did you buy???
> 
> OCUK still has some Gigabyte cards in stock.
> 
> eBuyer also has the Gigabytes, plus some Asus cards too.
> 
> CCL has the Asus card as well!!!


Sweet! I forgot about ebay! I ordered one from newegg.com and one from newegg's ebay! Hope it ships!


----------



## scottb75

I just found one of these today on my door step.









The Good: It runs well so far. Tried one game so far and it ran very smooth. Even felt smoother than my previous setup (GTX 780 Ti SLI).

The Bad: Dropped $1000 for it, its much louder then my previous cards, and at the moment I only have a 1080p monitor. Which makes it seem like overkill, but its nice knowing I have 12GB of VRAM and can maxout AA on pretty much any game or I when I do go for a 1440p or 4K monitor I won't have to worry about VRAM being an issue.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Hmm something I noticed looking at the EK manual for the waterblock. I've never put a GPU under custom water and I see that on the manual the last instruction says to plug G 1/4 plugs into the fittings on the GPU. Does the block come with these plugs or do I need to order some? I don't see G1/4 plugs listed as a part of the included parts with the waterblock.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Hmm something I noticed looking at the EK manual for the waterblock. I've never put a GPU under custom water and I see that on the manual the last instruction says to plug G 1/4 plugs into the fittings on the GPU. Does the block come with these plugs or do I need to order some? I don't see G1/4 plugs listed as a part of the included parts with the waterblock.


Unless you ordered it with fittings, it won't come any. They only come with stoppers(plugs) and maybe at best 2 barbs. g1/4 is the thread size. All watercooling fittings connect via g1/4

Stop fitting g14


----------



## Jpmboy

edit ^^ This








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Hmm something I noticed looking at the EK manual for the waterblock. I've never put a GPU under custom water and I see that on the manual the last instruction says to plug G 1/4 plugs into the fittings on the GPU. Does the block come with these plugs or do I need to order some? I don't see G1/4 plugs listed as a part of the included parts with the waterblock.


the block comes with 2 caps, which you need, you need to provide the fittings for the specific tubing you are using, barbs, compression, push-in (shark-bite style - these are fantastic.. etc).


----------



## Nytestryke

So my Block/Backplate have arrived in Australia and should be delivered by COB. Might be Australia first


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Hmm something I noticed looking at the EK manual for the waterblock. I've never put a GPU under custom water and I see that on the manual the last instruction says to plug G 1/4 plugs into the fittings on the GPU. Does the block come with these plugs or do I need to order some? I don't see G1/4 plugs listed as a part of the included parts with the waterblock.


I think they mean just stop fittings, which come with the block..



Your rig definitely looks like it has a CPU loop judging by your rads, so I assume you've worked with actual fittings + tubing before, but yeah, if they're not talking about stop fittings, then they're just referring to the standard G 1/4 fittings to connect the GPU block to the tubes, as per standard watercooling procedures.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Unless you ordered it with fittings, it won't come any. They only come with stoppers(plugs) and maybe at best 2 barbs. g1/4 is the thread size. All watercooling fittings connect via g1/4
> 
> Stop fitting g14


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> edit ^^ This
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the block comes with 2 caps, which you need, you need to provide the fittings for the specific tubing you are using, barbs, compression, push-in (shark-bite style - these are fantastic.. etc).


Thanks. Just didn't want to have my stuff arrive and then realize that I am missing the two plugs and can't run the loop. I have done custom water for my CPU before, just never a GPU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> I think they mean just stop fittings, which come with the block..
> 
> 
> 
> Your rig definitely looks like it has a CPU loop judging by your rads, so I assume you've worked with actual fittings + tubing before, but yeah, if they're not talking about stop fittings, then they're just referring to the standard G 1/4 fittings to connect the GPU block to the tubes, as per standard watercooling procedures.


My current rig just has the H240x. I don't have the SR1 or Titan X currently as they have not yet arrived. Will be putting the loop together when it all gets here.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Thanks. Just didn't want to have my stuff arrive and then realize that I am missing the two plugs and can't run the loop. I have done custom water for my CPU before, just never a GPU.
> My current rig just has the H240x. I don't have the SR1 or Titan X currently as they have not yet arrived. Will be putting the loop together when it all gets here.


I would recommend going here and reading up:

http://www.overclock.net/t/226970/updated-water-cooling-essential-threads/0_100

The H240x is an all-in-one watercooler for just your CPU, correct? If so, do you have other parts necessary to create an entirely separate loop for your Titan X., i.e., a reservoir + pump, along with the correct-sized tubing and fittings?


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> I would recommend going here and reading up:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/226970/updated-water-cooling-essential-threads/0_100
> 
> The H240x is an all-in-one watercooler for just your CPU, correct? If so, do you have other parts necessary to create an entirely separate loop for your Titan X., i.e., a reservoir + pump, along with the correct-sized tubing and fittings?


240x is open system. You can add other blocks to the loop.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> I would recommend going here and reading up:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/226970/updated-water-cooling-essential-threads/0_100
> 
> The H240x is an all-in-one watercooler for just your CPU, correct? If so, do you have other parts necessary to create an entirely separate loop for your Titan X., i.e., a reservoir + pump, along with the correct-sized tubing and fittings?


H240x is basically just a pre-filled custom loop. It already has the res + pump and a drain/fill port on the radiator. I will be expanding it to the Titan X + SR1 which from what I understand should be enough to keep temps pretty low. I originally wanted to run with an AX360 I have lying around but there was no way to mount that in my Enthoo Pro with an H240x.

This time I will be running totally with compression fittings as the last time I set up a loop it became a total disaster when I accidentally knocked a barb off my CPU block and had to sit there with a cup while it drained (which I thankfully had right next to me).


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> H240x is basically just a pre-filled custom loop. It already has the res + pump and a drain/fill port on the radiator. I will be expanding it to the Titan X + SR1 which from what I understand should be enough to keep temps pretty low. I originally wanted to run with an AX360 I have lying around but there was no way to mount that in my Enthoo Pro with an H240x.
> 
> This time I will be running totally with compression fittings as the last time I set up a loop it became a total disaster when I accidentally knocked a barb off my CPU block and had to sit there with a cup while it drained (which I thankfully had right next to me).


Ahh, cool cool, looks like you got it then.


----------



## 5150 Joker

Has anyone with less than 24 GB of system ram run into any issues of stuttering yet? Also, anyone run any tests to see how much VRAM is being utilized? Some are suggesting that if you have 16 GB of system ram, the card will max out around 6-8 GB VRAM usage. There's people on the EVGA forum that contacted NVIDIA and it was confirmed that you need 24 GB of system ram in order to avoid stuttering and to be able to utilize the full 12 GB VRAM. Personally, I don't appreciate the thought of having to upgrade my ram having just bought it a month ago.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> Has anyone with less than 24 GB of system ram run into any issues of stuttering yet? Also, anyone run any tests to see how much VRAM is being utilized? Some are suggesting that if you have 16 GB of system ram, the card will max out around 6-8 GB VRAM usage. There's people on the EVGA forum that contacted NVIDIA and it was confirmed that you need 24 GB of system ram in order to avoid stuttering and to be able to utilize the full 12 GB VRAM. Personally, I don't appreciate the thought of having to upgrade my ram having just bought it a month ago.


picture, or it did not happend


----------



## Xotic

Can someone please confirm the hex screw size? i almost stripped the heads on my 690s when i used the wrong one last time.


----------



## Silent Scone

T6


----------



## 5150 Joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> picture, or it did not happend




Official guide: http://www.nvidia.com/content/geforce-gtx/GTX_TITAN_X_User_Guide.pdf

Also EVGA forum discussion (there's more than one thread): http://forums.evga.com/FindPost/2313281

What I'd like to see are some tests using 4k + DSR in a game like Skyrim or whatever in two system configurations:

1. System that has Titan X + 32 GB+ system ram
2. System that has Titan X + 16 GB system ram

Then compare peak VRAM usage and experience and see if there's any stuttering or less VRAM allocated or used.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> 
> 
> Official guide: http://www.nvidia.com/content/geforce-gtx/GTX_TITAN_X_User_Guide.pdf
> 
> Also EVGA forum discussion (there's more than one thread): http://forums.evga.com/FindPost/2313281
> 
> What I'd like to see are some tests using 4k + DSR in a game like Skyrim or whatever in two system configurations:
> 
> 1. System that has Titan X + 32 GB+ system ram
> 2. System that has Titan X + 16 GB system ram
> 
> Then compare peak VRAM usage and experience and see if there's any stuttering or less VRAM allocated or used.


I can not find any Official statement about this.


----------



## 5150 Joker

The NVIDIA Titan X user guide isn't official enough for you?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> The NVIDIA Titan X user guide isn't official enough for you?


can you please explain why you are so concerned with this? Have you experienced a frame buffer dump to page or the swap file (this can be monitored)
And why then, is the min sys ram requirement for 4GB 980s not 8-16GB? (980 strix is min of 4GB)


----------



## Silent Scone

It's already been discussed already, it's a complete non issue


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> Has anyone with less than 24 GB of system ram run into any issues of stuttering yet?


Not yet for me. Kinda doubt this will ever be an issue.


----------



## krel

ugh... that's what I get for trying to get an order in under time constraints. Ordered 10x16mm compression nozzles instead of the 10x13mm I meant to order, damnit. Hope I can get them by Saturday... sigh


----------



## Silent Scone

Put it forward to Tom Petersen the next time he's live on PCP. The requirement could well cover the necessarily memory required for Deep Learning purposes. People who are concerned for use with gaming really shouldn't be. Just shows a fundamental lack of understanding of DX memory management.


----------



## CasualCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> 
> 
> Official guide: http://www.nvidia.com/content/geforce-gtx/GTX_TITAN_X_User_Guide.pdf
> 
> Also EVGA forum discussion (there's more than one thread): http://forums.evga.com/FindPost/2313281
> 
> What I'd like to see are some tests using 4k + DSR in a game like Skyrim or whatever in two system configurations:
> 
> 1. System that has Titan X + 32 GB+ system ram
> 2. System that has Titan X + 16 GB system ram
> 
> Then compare peak VRAM usage and experience and see if there's any stuttering or less VRAM allocated or used.


What is funny about that slide to me is it says Win7 32bit is ok but that is limited to 4gb of RAM and thus contradicts the 24GB system memory require. Win7 Premium is limited to 16. Only Pro and up allow more than 16GB.


----------



## 5150 Joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> can you please explain why you are so concerned with this? Have you experienced a frame buffer dump to page or the swap file (this can be monitored)
> And why then, is the min sys ram requirement for 4GB 980s not 8-16GB? (980 strix is min of 4GB)


I'm concerned only that I want to avoid stutter and be able to utilize the full onboard ram if ever needed. There's a lot of theories floating around but no concrete tests done yet, that's why I asked if anyone had experienced any issues yet with stutter and measured VRAM usage.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> I'm concerned only that I want to avoid stutter and be able to utilize the full onboard ram if ever needed. There's a lot of theories floating around but no concrete tests done yet.


You don't need to be.

Just think of it like this

Temporary buffers - < System memory >

Constant buffers - < VRAM >

This is crude, but explains why this isn't likely to be an issue. Temporary buffers are used for less taxing effects or canned effects - these usually live in RAM, constant buffers live in VRAM along with static resources.

Further more temporary buffers are constantly discarded. Ask yourself, when have you seen a game use more than 8GB system memory (or even close)?

If you were concerned enough to ask NVIDIA's Petersen I'm fairly confident he will associate the requirement with Deep Learning or heavy rendering techniques.

Anyway, quick snap of mine in situ. They won't stay this way for very long


----------



## Theboy995

I get the titan x in a few days but I have 8 gb of ram'll have problems or need to increase the ram?

thank you very much


----------



## zeroknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theboy995*
> 
> I get the titan x in a few days but I have 8 gb of ram'll have problems or need to increase the ram?
> 
> thank you very much


your ram will be fine


----------



## Xotic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> T6


Thanks







just looked at the t6's for my 2 screwdriver sets and they are all twisted







(
Gotta hope this set is better quality


----------



## Theboy995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeroknight*
> 
> your ram will be fine


I do not understand because they say minimum 24 gigs ...

thx


----------



## lilchronic

If your'e running quad Titan x and three 4K monitors you would probably need that much system memory. If your'e running titan x SLI with one 4k monitor you should be ok with 16Gb.








..... also i have seen Dying Light use 11Gb of system memory.


----------



## bfedorov11

Son of a... looks like my ebay trick didn't work.. got an email saying it was canceled. I now have 4k worth of pending charges on my account....


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theboy995*
> 
> I do not understand because they say minimum 24 gigs ...
> 
> thx


Then buy 24gb of memory.

But seriously no problem.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Dammit, I really wanted to provide you guys with Tri-SLI Titan X + 7680x1440p Surround @ 144hz benchmarks tonight...but Acer still hasn't shipped my XB270HUs, even though a bunch of others who ordered _after_ me yesterday had theirs ship out already. I'm hoping they ship tonight and arrive tomorrow....really wanted to get them before the weekend....sick of benching FS: Ultra, I actually wanted to stretch these cards' legs with these monitors!!!


i May be one of those people







. my monitor is coming tomorrow, but hey u got the titan x's before, just got mine today


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Which brand did you buy???
> 
> OCUK still has some Gigabyte cards in stock.
> 
> eBuyer also has the Gigabytes, plus some Asus cards too.
> 
> CCL has the Asus card as well!!!


Evga standerd from scan i live close by so i picked it up
ive email then think the next stock is in on 1st april
i need a new power supply as i only got 860w need 1000w+


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> i May be one of those people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . my monitor is coming tomorrow, but hey u got the titan x's before, just got mine today


Lol, to be fair though....my first two Titan Xs were ordered within the first 15 minutes they were available direct from Nvidia's site, before many people knew they had even begun selling them...it's not like I jumped in front of a bunch of people who had placed many orders before mine.









All good, i'm just bitter that I may not have the monitors to game on for the weekend assuming they don't ship tonight and arrive tomorrow, haha. I'm glad people are starting to get theirs, i'm just pissed at Acer for letting me give them a $2400 loan...


----------



## Nytestryke

Just got my block/backplate, I'll be putting them on when I get home.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Then buy 24gb of memory.
> 
> But seriously no problem.


i have 2x8gb sticks hope we get a proper statement on this issue


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> I would be very surprised if Nvidia repeated their mistake of the Titan/780 Ti scenario? From a business standpoint releasing a card which outperforms your flagship model both in performance and cost, is a very risky way of doing business. And yes they may have had their hand forced into that by AMD, but still is doesn't make sense other than to keep the competition in check? So this could be the dawn of a new era in graphics cards. One set of cards for the mainstream 1080/1440p users and another set for the 4/5k and VR users. Which for all us is great news, as the development and releasing of of new tech will speed up - Let the battle begin!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> yeah i really cant see them makeing that mistake again the 980ti will be 6gb maybe run at the same speed


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You don't need to be.
> 
> Just think of it like this
> 
> Temporary buffers - < System memory >
> 
> Constant buffers - < VRAM >
> 
> This is crude, but explains why this isn't likely to be an issue. Temporary buffers are used for less taxing effects or canned effects - these usually live in RAM, constant buffers live in VRAM along with static resources.
> 
> Further more temporary buffers are constantly discarded. Ask yourself, when have you seen a game use more than 8GB system memory (or even close)?
> 
> If you were concerned enough to ask NVIDIA's Petersen I'm fairly confident he will associate the requirement with Deep Learning or heavy rendering techniques.
> 
> Anyway, quick snap of mine in situ. They won't stay this way for very long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


that middle card be like... I CAN'T BREATHE








but will be swimming soon


----------



## Fiercy

Anyone here have titan X and Swift can you tell me whats your idle temp is in 144hz. Thank you.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> i have 2x8gb sticks hope we get a proper statement on this issue


Read what Silent Scone wrote. It explains the situation perfectly.

I too have 16gb of system memory I have yet to run into a problem.


----------



## OGM3X

Getting ready to pull the trigger on the asus titan x @ newegg in stock right now . I have 16gb ram and just want to make sure i will be ok ?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGM3X*
> 
> Getting ready to pull the trigger on the asus titan x @ newegg in stock right now . I have 16gb ram and just want to make sure i will be ok ?


DO IT. It's a damn typo.







This has been discussed 10x already.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGM3X*
> 
> Getting ready to pull the trigger on the asus titan x @ newegg in stock right now . I have 16gb ram and just want to make sure i will be ok ?


That is perfectly fine; most early reviews were done on 16GB DDR4 systems anyways, and no one had any issues. Lots of owners here on only 16GB of RAM as well. It's not like you're ever going to run into a situation where you're going to have to dump 12GB worth of VRAM from the card to your RAM anyways, even if it somehow wasn't a typo (and it's been said that it's supposed to be "2-4" and "4-8" GB of RAM, not 24 and 48GB). Pull the trigger before NewEgg is out of stock, because those ASUS cards were reported as being in stock since early this morning, so I can't imagine they're going to last much longer....


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGM3X*
> 
> Getting ready to pull the trigger on the asus titan x @ newegg in stock right now . I have 16gb ram and just want to make sure i will be ok ?


Yes you will be fine. I don't think there are any of us that has 24gb of ram.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Read what Silent Scone wrote. It explains the situation perfectly.
> 
> I too have 16gb of system memory I have yet to run into a problem.


just read it back cool was thinking of getting 2 more sticks lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGM3X*
> 
> Getting ready to pull the trigger on the asus titan x @ newegg in stock right now . I have 16gb ram and just want to make sure i will be ok ?


seems its not a problem as some the well knolageable guys have said


----------



## lilchronic

EVGA Jacob talked about the Titan x System memory requirements .


----------



## AdamK47

I have my four cards installed. 1 from EVGA and 3 from NVidia.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yo, hotrod... you buying in on this hand? (I hope so)
> .


hehe. Trying to resist.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGM3X*
> 
> Getting ready to pull the trigger on the asus titan x @ newegg in stock right now . I have 16gb ram and just want to make sure i will be ok ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Read what Silent Scone wrote. It explains the situation perfectly.
> 
> I too have 16gb of system memory I have yet to run into a problem.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> EVGA Jacob talked about the Titan x System memory requirements .


so 16gb ram will work upto 8gb of vram if im right?
when games start using more then we can upgrade
would there be any benefit of having 32gb of Ram now?


----------



## OGM3X

I just got off the phone with newegg and currently they have 45 in stock as of this moment


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> so 16gb ram will work upto 8gb of vram if im right?
> when games start using more then we can upgrade
> *would there be any benefit of having 32gb of Ram now*?


Your e-peen will be larger...



...but that's about it, unless you legit have other uses for that RAM.


----------



## cstkl1

No idea y nobody wants to not believe. If u disable pagefile than the requirement is true.

Samething with tb 6gb. Maxing out at 5 to 6gb.. N this is game dependent.. I will get not enough vram.

In ab osd there is two osd setting. One is system mem used n the other is pagefile ( this case i think its reserved ram). When the second one hits 16... Not enough vram scenario will occur.

So dont wanna even imagine at 12gb vram utilization

Game tested. Evolve (4.5-5gb extended online gameplay after 3-4hunts). Far Cry 4 5'(5gb depending on AA used.. Almost immediately).

Although if i close chrome n itunes from running in the background no issue.

Reenabling pagefile.. Everything works. Try it. Game with it.

Wb in. Cards delayed to two weeks because i didnt want asus. Waiting for zotac.

Btw nvidia has ammended the requirement to 24 n its not a typo afaik. Spoke to nvidia rep about this. The manual is a typo. They have fix it.


----------



## Stateless

I am currently running the Evga SC Bios that is set at 425. When adjusting the voltage slider in PX, once I am at +62mv out a possible 112mv when running benchmarks etc. one of my cards hits 1.218v and second hits 1.224v. When I try to add more, no matter if it is +67 or all the way up to +112mv, I still get the same reporting voltage when running benchmarks of 1.218v/1.224v. I uninstalled PX and even reinstalled drives thinking it was a reporting issue, but it stays the same.

For OC, I cannot go further. At +155 to the core it is giving me a boost of 1485. Just adding +1 and maxing out the voltage slider it crashes, so it seems to me that the max voltage the cards are getting is the 1.218v/1.224v. Does this sound right to you guys? Should I try the Cyclops Bios? Does it allow more voltages?


----------



## romanlegion13th

so whats the max temps to be running on air with this card? under 70 oc for 24/7 gaming?
ive got mine maxed at +208mhz added 13mhz and had a crash on valley after 5 min been on this for over a hour now
using slandered evga card 110%PT temp max 68oc

thinking of flashing to the SC modded bios, ive flashed my 780ti classy before now but that had 2 bios on it
whats the risk flashing this card?


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> so whats the max temps to be running on air with this card? under 70 oc for 24/7 gaming?
> ive got mine maxed at +208mhz added 13mhz and had a crash on valley after 5 min been on this for over a hour now
> using slandered evga card 110%PT temp max 68oc
> 
> thinking of flashing to the SC modded bios, ive flashed my 780ti classy before now but that had 2 bios on it
> whats the risk flashing this card?


It depends. Does your card throttle when the temp rises? When I was testing my cards before I put blocks on them, the issue I had was throttling when it started to hit 70c or so, sometimes even at 60c. I was able to do about +225 on both of my cards without a crash, max temp hit 83c, but I was experiencing some throttling however. I think I hit 1415 boost, but then would drop to 1402, then drop again to about 1388 or so.

As far as flashing, I did my first ever yesterday and it was very easy and worked outstanding for me. I was able to get a lot higher boost (I topped out at 1520 or so in Valley). 3dmark would not boost that high and would crash, so in 3dmark I am able to hit 1493 or so without a crash.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Your e-peen will be larger...
> 
> 
> 
> ...but that's about it, unless you legit have other uses for that RAM.


That's the only reason I have 32 gb of ram


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> No idea y nobody wants to not believe. If u disable pagefile than the requirement is true.
> 
> Samething with tb 6gb. Maxing out at 5 to 6gb.. N this is game dependent.. I will get not enough vram.
> 
> In ab osd there is two osd setting. One is system mem used n the other is pagefile ( this case i think its reserved ram). When the second one hits 16... Not enough vram scenario will occur.
> 
> So dont wanna even imagine at 12gb vram utilization
> 
> Game tested. Evolve (4.5-5gb extended online gameplay after 3-4hunts). Far Cry 4 5'(5gb depending on AA used.. Almost immediately).
> 
> Although if i close chrome n itunes from running in the background no issue.
> 
> Reenabling pagefile.. Everything works. Try it. Game with it.
> 
> Wb in. Cards delayed to two weeks because i didnt want asus. Waiting for zotac.
> 
> Btw nvidia has ammended the requirement to 24 n its not a typo afaik. Spoke to nvidia rep about this. The manual is a typo. They have fix it.


well then, better get >24GB ram.








asked and answered... move on.


----------



## rt123

Ahh.

The RAM requirement Deja Vu.
Already explained but the thread keeps on coming back to it.

This is the 3rd most annoying thing that keeps coming back on OCN.

1) Amd vs Intel
2) Nvidia vs Amd
3) TitanX RAM requirement.


----------



## eleven010

Is there some way for me to stress test the memory on my Titan X for free? I am running Valley and Heaven at 3840 x 2160 w 8x AA and Ultra it only takes 2 GB at max...

I want to use my new IR gun to test the temps on the memory on the back...so far the ICs on the back run about 45c plus or minus about 5c according to my Craftsman IR gun manual

This is with 1.7 GB used in Valley...


----------



## traxtech

Here's a question, can you edit the bios to alter the fan curve? and if so how


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eleven010*
> 
> Is there some way for me to stress test the memory on my Titan X for free? I am running Valley and Heaven at 3840 x 2160 w 8x AA and Ultra it only takes 2 GB at max...
> 
> I want to use my new IR gun to test the temps on the memory on the back...so far the ICs on the back run about 45c plus or minus about 5c according to my Craftsman IR gun manual
> 
> This is with 1.7 GB used in Valley...


There are programs that do it, but I'm not familiar with any of them unfortunately.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Ahh.
> 
> The RAM requirement Deja Vu.
> Already explained but the thread keeps on coming back to it.
> 
> This is the 3rd most annoying thing that keeps coming back on OCN.
> 
> 1) Amd vs Intel
> 2) Nvidia vs Amd
> 3) TitanX RAM requirement.


whenever i see a vram discussion come up


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> That's the only reason I have 32 gb of ram


Lol, i had planned for only 16 but sprung for 32GB when Amazon had these Crucial 2133s on sale and I further got them to price match for $325 w/ Prime shipping. These can push much higher speeds without issues.


----------



## wholeeo

I'm going to buy 128 GB worth just to make sure I'm straight.







/s


----------



## eleven010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> whenever i see a vram discussion come up


LOL


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> well then, better get >24GB ram.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asked and answered... move on.


Or reenable pagefile.

Lol.

Btw can u pls post in heaven benchmark thread the 1080p titan x sli score. Saw ure single score. Nice.

Got to wait two weeks for zotac to get nvidia allocation in apac. From what i was told nvidia only allocated giga n asus. Msi, zotac, palit etc all nada for the region.

Nvidia had a event yesterday in thailand.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I'm going to buy 128 GB worth just to make sure I'm straight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /s


You won't have to close a tab in chrome for weeks!


----------



## SteezyTN

Would I see a huge performance jump in getting a single Titan X, over the 6GB 780 SLI setup that I used to have? I'm asking because I recently sold the two 780's, and I made more than I actually paid. They would cover the cost of the Titan X, as well as $60-70 to go toward a Waterblock? But is it worth it?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> No idea y nobody wants to not believe. If u disable pagefile than the requirement is true.
> 
> Samething with tb 6gb. Maxing out at 5 to 6gb.. N this is game dependent.. I will get not enough vram.
> 
> In ab osd there is two osd setting. One is system mem used n the other is pagefile ( this case i think its reserved ram). When the second one hits 16... Not enough vram scenario will occur.
> 
> So dont wanna even imagine at 12gb vram utilization
> 
> Game tested. Evolve (4.5-5gb extended online gameplay after 3-4hunts). Far Cry 4 5'(5gb depending on AA used.. Almost immediately).
> 
> Although if i close chrome n itunes from running in the background no issue.
> 
> Reenabling pagefile.. Everything works. Try it. Game with it.
> 
> Wb in. Cards delayed to two weeks because i didnt want asus. Waiting for zotac.
> 
> Btw nvidia has ammended the requirement to 24 n its not a typo afaik. Spoke to nvidia rep about this. The manual is a typo. They have fix it.


Sounds legit...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Or reenable pagefile.
> 
> Lol.
> 
> Btw can u pls post in heaven benchmark thread the 1080p titan x sli score. Saw ure single score. Nice.
> 
> Got to wait two weeks for zotac to get nvidia allocation in apac. From what i was told nvidia only allocated giga n asus. Msi, zotac, palit etc all nada for the region.
> 
> Nvidia had a event yesterday in thailand.


will do. haven't topped your score.







(running only 1 card right now... waiting on a parallel terminal rather than using an sli pipe laying around...)

edit: not sure I can beat those sli 980KPs tho.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Would I see a huge performance jump in getting a single Titan X, over the 6GB 780 SLI setup that I used to have? I'm asking because I recently sold the two 780's, and I made more than I actually paid. They would cover the cost of the Titan X, as well as $60-70 to go toward a Waterblock? But is it worth it?


since you already sold the 780s, which with a good OC can at least match and likely better a single titan. It's moot? anyway... In Heaven 4.0, for what it's worth, a single OC TX ~ 100fps, 6GB 780s are ~ 130fps with a low of 107fps @ 1080P; at 4K a single TX is in the 30s, sli 780s are in the 40s. IMO, it's a sideways upgrade unless you need 12GB vram for some reason







. lol - and need a reason to get >24GB system ram.








http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-4-0-scores/0_20


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Yeah, two OC'd GK110's will easily beat a single Titan X OC'd unless you're talking about the 3GB cards which will fall on their faces above 1600p. My dual Titans average upper 130's FPS in Heaven at 1280MHz and mid-140's FPS in Valley. Of course the old Titan/GTX 780Ti scores are being obliterated by Titan X when compared equally...


----------



## AdamK47

Out with the old (980s) in with the new.


----------



## brasco

Got all 3 in and on the 425W SC Bios, been running some tests with my rendering software and all is looking peachy









1481Mhz core seems to be where they like to settle and hit the Voltage limit while rendering full whack, 1205Mv and they hover around 76-78C, that's with an agressive fan curve = noisy fans, but headphone's are on and I leave them to get on rendering anyways







)

834W at the wall.

This is all on air, I'm very impressed, but now I want them under water...


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brasco*
> 
> Got all 3 in and on the 425W SC Bios, been running some tests with my rendering software and all is looking peachy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1481Mhz core seems to be where they like to settle and hit the Voltage limit while rendering full whack, 1205Mv and they hover around 76-78C, that's with an agressive fan curve = noisy fans, but headphone's are on and I leave them to get on rendering anyways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 834W at the wall.
> 
> This is all on air, I'm very impressed, but now I want them under water...


What is the voltage limit? I am using the same Bios as you are and just want to make sure there is nothing funky going on with my cards. When I max out the voltage in PX, the max the cards run at is 1.218v and the other card at 1.224v.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Yeah, two OC'd GK110's will easily beat a single Titan X OC'd unless you're talking about the 3GB cards which will fall on their faces above 1600p. My dual Titans average upper 130's FPS in Heaven at 1280MHz and mid-140's FPS in Valley. Of course the old Titan/GTX 780Ti scores are being obliterated by Titan X when compared equally...


I mean that's the _real_ usefulness of OCN's Top30 threads. Informed decisions.. well and the endless pursuit of e-peen








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> What is the voltage limit? I am using the same Bios as you are and just want to make sure there is nothing funky going on with my cards. When I max out the voltage in PX, the max the cards run at is 1.218v and the other card at 1.224v.


unavoidable once you get temps under control. both of my cards ride the "1" flag on volt limit. that voltage difference is based on the nv code related to AISC.


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brasco*
> 
> Got all 3 in and on the 425W SC Bios, been running some tests with my rendering software and all is looking peachy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1481Mhz core seems to be where they like to settle and hit the Voltage limit while rendering full whack, 1205Mv and they hover around 76-78C, that's with an agressive fan curve = noisy fans, but headphone's are on and I leave them to get on rendering anyways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 834W at the wall.
> 
> This is all on air, I'm very impressed, but now I want them under water...


I am confused I thought two overclocked cards use 800+ watt now your telling me that theree do? Oh what did I order my EVGA P2 1200Watt for?(((


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> I am confused I thought two overclocked cards use 800+ watt now your telling me that theree do? Oh what did I order my EVGA P2 1200Watt for?(((


Never hurts to have more!


----------



## moeqawama

So does anyone know if an accelero xtreme IV air cooler fits on the Titan x? I know it has been tested, but is it compatible, or were there modifications done to it to make it fit?


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brasco*
> 
> Got all 3 in and on the 425W SC Bios, been running some tests with my rendering software and all is looking peachy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1481Mhz core seems to be where they like to settle and hit the Voltage limit while rendering full whack, 1205Mv and they hover around 76-78C, that's with an agressive fan curve = noisy fans, but headphone's are on and I leave them to get on rendering anyways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 834W at the wall.
> 
> This is all on air, I'm very impressed, but now I want them under water...


IVe got one with a corsair 860w PS was thinking of getting 2 for SLI was going to buy a evga 1200w PS
You got yours all overclocked n only useing that
how accrate are them kill o watt devices?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> I am confused I thought two overclocked cards use 800+ watt now your telling me that theree do? Oh what did I order my EVGA P2 1200Watt for?(((


http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/1720_20#post_23707051


----------



## bracco

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Oh it's on....like Donkey Kong.






Siiiiick, what blocks did you get from EK? ....sorry if this has been asked, I'm trying to keep up with the progression of this thread: )


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> IVe got one with a corsair 860w PS was thinking of getting 2 for SLI was going to buy a evga 1200w PS
> You got yours all overclocked n only useing that
> how accrate are them kill o watt devices?


When I add my second card, I will definitely be getting a 1000w or 1050w PSU. It's much better to not run at anywhere near maximum rated watts, in fact 50% is ideal for best efficiency (lower power bill).


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> It depends. Does your card throttle when the temp rises? When I was testing my cards before I put blocks on them, the issue I had was throttling when it started to hit 70c or so, sometimes even at 60c. I was able to do about +225 on both of my cards without a crash, max temp hit 83c, but I was experiencing some throttling however. I think I hit 1415 boost, but then would drop to 1402, then drop again to about 1388 or so.
> 
> As far as flashing, I did my first ever yesterday and it was very easy and worked outstanding for me. I was able to get a lot higher boost (I topped out at 1520 or so in Valley). 3dmark would not boost that high and would crash, so in 3dmark I am able to hit 1493 or so without a crash.


mine seem to hit 68-oc and stay there
my game crashed on Arma 3 with +208mhz to core so seems okay so far at +195mhz
thats a Evga stock BIOS card
did pass heaven, valley, fire strike, rome 2+attila benches shadow or mordor
just drives crashed in arma 3
played for 30min after the crash seemed okay
can flashing void your warranty? with evga?


----------



## KuuFA

Flash voids your warranty. (If you brick it)

But other wise you can flash it back if it ever needed service.... Hopefully.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Flash voids your warranty. (If you brick it)
> 
> But other wise you can flash it back if it ever needed service.... Hopefully.


can they prove you have flashed it?
has anyone got away with bricking there card and getting a replacement?

what if i justed flashed to the EVGA SC bios then the power target would not go past 110%
then if i did need to take it back should be okay?


----------



## DNMock

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4411095

This seems odd, would the bios he's using cause his clock speeds to register as way lower than they really are?


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Flash voids your warranty. (If you brick it)
> 
> But other wise you can flash it back if it ever needed service.... Hopefully.


Thats why you do it when you first get it.. its a lot easier to rma through a retailer.. they just send it back.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4411095
> 
> This seems odd, would the bios he's using cause his clock speeds to register as way lower than they really are?


thats the non boost clock. hes hitting around 1550+


----------



## vlps5122

got the EK block + backplate on one of my 3 titan X's, always take forever cuz im so careful


----------



## shaft06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4411095
> 
> This seems odd, would the bios he's using cause his clock speeds to register as way lower than they really are?


Same thing happened to mine. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4413622

I'm running the 425 TDP SC BIOS. Said 1540ish in PX during the test.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> Thats why you do it when you first get it.. its a lot easier to rma through a retailer.. they just send it back.


so is it the flash that can brick it or the new power target?
im not sure to just flash to the Evga SC bios not the modded one in case i have problems in a few months
with one is the SC none modded bios?


----------



## 364958

I just ordered a GTX Titan X for my new mITX travel build. First time on the green side. What should I expect? I ordered another Samsung 4K display for this thing to power.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> so is it the flash that can brick it or the new power target?
> im not sure to just flash to the Evga SC bios not the modded one in case i have problems in a few months
> with one is the SC none modded bios?


It's a failure during the flash process that normal bricks it. As long as you do it correctly there is a 99%+ chance nothing will go wrong though.


----------



## sgs2008

Gah just sitting here refershing my amazon order page waiting for my cards to ship. lol


----------



## OGM3X

Titan X ordered


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaft06*
> 
> Same thing happened to mine. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4413622
> 
> I'm running the 425 TDP SC BIOS. Said 1540ish in PX during the test.


That makes sense, I figured it was something like that.


----------



## romanlegion13th

any one got the EVGA SC none modded bios?
is it on the first page?


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> any one got the EVGA SC none modded bios?
> is it on the first page?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/1920_30#post_23711154


----------



## DNMock

http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+ultra+preset/version+1.1/2+gpu



Finally beat stock air cooled cards!


----------



## KuuFA

dayyyymmmm if only i had a better CPU I would be top 10 with you guys









http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4409483


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> dayyyymmmm if only i had a better CPU I would be top 10 with you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4409483


Haha I feel ya! Seems a bit silly running a 2600k with Titan X SLI but there's just no reason yet to upgrade my CPU for games.

Benchmarks are lagging now though


----------



## romanlegion13th

any guides to flashing my BIOS?
keep reading different ways to do it?


----------



## KuuFA

1. Unpack both zips to the same folder.
2. Right click "Computer" and to go Manage. Computer Manager opens.
3. Click Device Manager
4. Expand Display Adapters
5. Right click your titan x and Disable it(all of them if you have more than one).
6. Start -> run -> cmd (must be administrative, or you must have UAC disabled)
7. Navigate to your nvflash folder: cd\folder\path\here\
8. If you are flashing a BIOS intended for your card, simply type:
nvflash BIOSNAME.rom
9. If you need a PCI DeviceID Override, add -6 after nvflash and before your filename.
nvflash -6 BIOSNAME.rom

If you have more than one card and want to flash a specific one:
nvflash --list
Look at the index number (0, 1, 2, 3) and then
nvflash -6 --index


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> any guides to flashing my BIOS?
> keep reading different ways to do it?


These are the exact steps I'm using to flash my cards, maybe helpful to others who are like myself, less experienced than the pros.

1. Download nvflash from the first post.

2. Download the BIOS (.rom). Save to the same location.

3. Open an elevated command window - start, run, cmd, right-click, Run as Administrator.

4. Navigate to the nvflash folder.

5. This command will show you the list of cards in your system, if you have more than one.

nvflash --list

6. Start, run, device manager

7. In Device Manager, open Display adapters. For each card, right click and choose Disable. Do them all, regardless of what you're flashing.

8. In the command window:

nvflash -6 GM200.rom

Where GM200 is whatever BIOS you're using. If you have multiple cards, use the index option to specify which card to flash, ie.

nvflash -6 --index=0 GM200.rom

You will have to confirm 'y' a few times.

9. In Device Manager, right click on each card again and choose Enable.

10. Reboot, I found that it actually works better for me to reboot twice since the first time it picks up the card and the second time it actually boots up with all my Nvidia control panel settings correctly.

Aw, you beat me to it.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+ultra+preset/version+1.1/2+gpu
> 
> 
> 
> Finally beat stock air cooled cards!


Hulk Smash!!! Haha. Nice score!

What was your clocks? Any throttling?


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Hulk Smash!!! Haha. Nice score!
> 
> What was your clocks? Any throttling?


didn't see any:

1586 core
2038 memory
Using the first Cyclops bios.


----------



## romanlegion13th

thanks i have UCA disabled
so im runing the nvflash.exe through the run window on the start menu
dose this look right
ive disabled the drivers


----------



## Robitussin

Decided I couldn't wait any longer for better performance, GPU-Z validation pending shipping


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> didn't see any:
> 
> 1586 core
> 2038 memory
> Using the first Cyclops bios.


Geez, what a monster OCer!!

Did you see throttling when you were on air?


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> thanks i have UCA disabled
> so im runing the nvflash.exe through the run window on the start menu
> dose this look right
> ive disabled the drivers


Just drag the .rom to the nvflash.exe icon. It should fire it up for you automatically; just follow the prompts. Much easier.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Just drag the .rom to the nvflash.exe icon. It should fire it up for you automatically; just follow the prompts. Much easier.


so dont do all the start run ex. just drag it on and follow it from there?


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> so dont do all the start run ex. just drag it on and follow it from there?


Yep.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Geez, what a monster OCer!!
> 
> Did you see throttling when you were on air?


Immediately took the cards apart and put the blocks on em.

It's a shame when jpmboy sees he got beat, he is gonna re do it now that his cards are under water and curbstomp those numbers









I wonder if I went on to ebay and listed them up as "World Fastest SLI gpu set up" $3,500 dollars buy out, if someone would be dumb enough to buy them.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Yep.


it says id miss match?
then go's off
do i need to change the name of the bios?


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> it says id miss match?
> then go's off
> do i need to change the name of the bios?


Is your card from Nvidia direct? Or EVGA? Usually the ID mismatch is just because the card is from a different vendor...looks like you're trying to flash the EVGA SC bios on your card. If your card is reference Nvidia, that mismatch would come up as expected. You should be able to confirm that and keep going though...what else is it saying?


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Is your card from Nvidia direct? Or EVGA? Usually the ID mismatch is just because the card is from a different vendor...looks like you're trying to flash the EVGA SC bios on your card. If your card is reference Nvidia, that mismatch would come up as expected. You should be able to confirm that and keep going though...what else is it saying?


my card is EVGA stander it just flashes that and some more things then cuts off
ive tried it a few times


----------



## romanlegion13th

what if i left shift right click
-open command window
says c/nvflas-certs-bypassed-v5-206-0-1>
can i do it that way i think thats how i did mt 780ti classy


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Is your card from Nvidia direct? Or EVGA? Usually the ID mismatch is just because the card is from a different vendor...looks like you're trying to flash the EVGA SC bios on your card. If your card is reference Nvidia, that mismatch would come up as expected. You should be able to confirm that and keep going though...what else is it saying?


First time using the Bypass program also and I get same error when trying to flash on an EVGA card.

Btw drag & dropped Cyclops bios onto the bypass nvflash.exe. On Win8.1


----------



## romanlegion13th

[quote name
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> First time using the Bypass program also and I get same error when trying to flash on an EVGA card.


Yeah why is that?
im thinking of keeping my bios now
is there any difference in the EVGA bios and the Evga SC bios
i have mine OC+195mhz on core boosting to 1376 mhz stable not touched the mem yet


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> Yeah why is that?
> im thinking of keeping my bios now
> is there any difference in the EVGA bios and the Evga SC bios
> i have mine OC+195mhz on core boosting to 1376 mhz stable not touched the mem yet


Okay, try it manually...not sure why it's not bypassing the mismatch for you guys.

- Command Prompt as admin
- navigate to nvflash folder in cmd prompt (put nvflash folder in C:/, it's easiest, and put .rom in nvflash folder)
- type: nvflash -6 .rom
- follow prompts


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> Yeah why is that?
> im thinking of keeping my bios now
> is there any difference in the EVGA bios and the Evga SC bios
> i have mine OC+195mhz on core boosting to 1376 mhz stable not touched the mem yet


Modded bios will help increase power limits. I'll figure it out.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> First time using the Bypass program also and I get same error when trying to flash on an EVGA card.
> 
> Btw drag & dropped Cyclops bios onto the bypass nvflash.exe. On Win8.1


Pretty simple; put .rom in nvflash folder. Stick nvflash folder in root of C:\. Elevated cmd prompt (admin). Change directory to nvflash folder as shown in pic below; copy command as shown below, but replace "CyclopsTDP.rom" to the name of the rom you're using that's in your nvflash folder. That should kick it off hopefully..:


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+ultra+preset/version+1.1/2+gpu
> 
> 
> 
> Finally beat stock air cooled cards!


What BIOS are you using to achieve that? My score was with Water Blocks and no matter what I cannot get a higher score.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Okay, try it manually...not sure why it's not bypassing the mismatch for you guys.
> 
> - Command Prompt as admin
> - navigate to nvflash folder in cmd prompt (put nvflash folder in C:/, it's easiest, and put .rom in nvflash folder)
> - type: nvflash -6 .rom
> - follow prompts


still not working i get this when i do what you siad when i press n or enter this comes up then enter again it says something fast then its off


i only want the SC bios because i could not get the SC card is there any point be haveing it? will it make my card boost higher? or overclock better?

have mine OC+195mhz on core boosting to 1376 mhz stable in all test games


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Okay, try it manually...not sure why it's not bypassing the mismatch for you guys.
> 
> - Command Prompt as admin
> - navigate to nvflash folder in cmd prompt (put nvflash folder in C:/, it's easiest, and put .rom in nvflash folder)
> - type: nvflash -6 .rom
> - follow prompts


Yup, manual method worked. Thanks.







Not sure why the drag and drop method wasnt working properly, maybe my Windows version.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> What BIOS are you using to achieve that? My score was with Water Blocks and no matter what I cannot get a higher score.


What Jpm and I and a bunch of others were using to top the leaderboards at first; the original Cyclops BIOS on the first page with the 400w TDP. That's the only BIOS that has allowed me to reach 1561mhz core/8200mhz mem without issues + consistently.


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> didn't see any:
> 
> 1586 core
> 2038 memory
> Using the first Cyclops bios.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> didn't see any:


Both of your cards are hitting that? What temp are you getting at that speed? What are you using for the voltage slider/what is it reporting your voltage at in PX? My best is 1498 boosting in 3dmark11, every time I try to even add +1 to the core it crashes. I am using the 425 Evga SC Bios.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Yup, manual method worked. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why the drag and drop method wasnt working properly, maybe my Windows version.


Cool, no problem...maybe you guys downloaded your .rom's or nvflash.exe but didn't right click the files > Properties > "Unblock" them first...or your UAC settings are strict, or something of the sort...as i'm on Win 8.1 as well. Glad it worked!


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> still not working i get this when i do what you siad when i press n or enter this comes up then enter again it says something fast then its off
> 
> 
> i only want the SC bios because i could not get the SC card is there any point be haveing it? will it make my card boost higher? or overclock better?
> 
> have mine OC+195mhz on core boosting to 1376 mhz stable in all test games


You need to be in Admin Command prompt and navigate to nvflash dir


----------



## traxtech

Well, Lords Of The Fallen is using nearly 7GB of VRAM at 2560x1440 on Ultra. I guess that's why i was getting stuttering on my 980's


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> still not working i get this when i do what you siad when i press n or enter this comes up then enter again it says something fast then its off
> 
> 
> i only want the SC bios because i could not get the SC card is there any point be haveing it? will it make my card boost higher? or overclock better?
> 
> have mine OC+195mhz on core boosting to 1376 mhz stable in all test games


As we pointed out, you need to right click your Command Prompt "cmd" > Run as Administrator. Then follow the steps above.


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> What Jpm and I and a bunch of others were using to top the leaderboards at first; the original Cyclops BIOS on the first page with the 400w TDP. That's the only BIOS that has allowed me to reach 1561mhz core/8200mhz mem without issues + consistently.


What does the Cyclops Bios do? Is it adding crazy voltages or anything? I have the Evga SC Bios at 425w TDP and if the Cyclops one is 400wTDP, would it not mean less power? I am just curious what all it does and is it a good bios for gaming as well or is it mainly for benchmarking?

BTW...been testing a few games and damn so far at 4k, I have been hitting 60fps pretty consistently in a lot of games (Crysis 3, Ryse Son of Rome, Alan Wake, Witcher 2). The only game that is still a performance issue is Evil Within, I get about average 45fps or so. Not sure if it coded poorly or SLI does not work with the game well, but disappointed that I could not hit 60fps with it at 4k. My gaming OC which I still need to mess with is hitting 1418 boost, have not added memory boosting to my gaming profile.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> As we pointed out, you need to right click your Command Prompt "cmd" > Run as Administrator. Then follow the steps above.


im in windows 8.1 google how to get into Admin Command prompt done it now
sorry lol
do you think there is any point me flashing me card to the Evga sc bios?
thinking about not doing it now


----------



## traxtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> What does the Cyclops Bios do? Is it adding crazy voltages or anything? I have the Evga SC Bios at 425w TDP and if the Cyclops one is 400wTDP, would it not mean less power? I am just curious what all it does and is it a good bios for gaming as well or is it mainly for benchmarking?
> 
> BTW...been testing a few games and damn so far at 4k, I have been hitting 60fps pretty consistently in a lot of games (Crysis 3, Ryse Son of Rome, Alan Wake, Witcher 2). The only game that is still a performance issue is Evil Within, I get about average 45fps or so. Not sure if it coded poorly or SLI does not work with the game well, but disappointed that I could not hit 60fps with it at 4k. My gaming OC which I still need to mess with is hitting 1418 boost, have not added memory boosting to my gaming profile.


SLI is riddled with issues in The Evil Within, even if you mod the profile to get it working it is a flickering mess.


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> SLI is riddled with issues in The Evil Within, even if you mod the profile to get it working it is a flickering mess.


I figured as much. It was only giving me like 10+fps over my original Titan's, so that seemed very wrong. Glad it not something else then! These Titan X's are just destroying games right now. In Ryse with everything set to max 4k, rock solid 60fps. In Crysis 3, the only time I saw a dip below 60fps, maxed out with FXAA was the intro area to the game where it is raining on the docs, but after that small portion, 60fps solid with occasional dips during some cut scenes. Same with Wticher 2, 60fps solid with only dips during heavy taxing cut scenes.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> I figured as much. It was only giving me like 10+fps over my original Titan's, so that seemed very wrong. Glad it not something else then! These Titan X's are just destroying games right now. In Ryse with everything set to max 4k, rock solid 60fps. In Crysis 3, the only time I saw a dip below 60fps, maxed out with FXAA was the intro area to the game where it is raining on the docs, but after that small portion, 60fps solid with occasional dips during some cut scenes. Same with Wticher 2, 60fps solid with only dips during heavy taxing cut scenes.


what 4k monitor are you running?
what bios are you using? im in 1440p 27inc IPS want a nice big 4k monitor
sounds like your having a great time lol


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> What does the Cyclops Bios do? Is it adding crazy voltages or anything? I have the Evga SC Bios at 425w TDP and if the Cyclops one is 400wTDP, would it not mean less power? I am just curious what all it does and is it a good bios for gaming as well or is it mainly for benchmarking?
> 
> BTW...been testing a few games and damn so far at 4k, I have been hitting 60fps pretty consistently in a lot of games (Crysis 3, Ryse Son of Rome, Alan Wake, Witcher 2). The only game that is still a performance issue is Evil Within, I get about average 45fps or so. Not sure if it coded poorly or SLI does not work with the game well, but disappointed that I could not hit 60fps with it at 4k. My gaming OC which I still need to mess with is hitting 1418 boost, have not added memory boosting to my gaming profile.


The voltage/power/boost tables are different in the SC 425w TDP bios and the Cyclops one. Open up two instances of MBT and check out the differences for yourself by opening up both bioses at the same time, if you want to know exactly which variables have changed and what they're both trying to do.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> im in windows 8.1 google how to get into Admin Command prompt done it now
> sorry lol
> do you think there is any point me flashing me card to the Evga sc bios?
> thinking about not doing it now


There is no point in flashing to the Evga SC bios if it's the stock SC bios, as you can reach that OC by just using Precision X and upping your power target to 110%. The 425w TDP EVGA SC bios is different, but I remember you mentioning that you were on air and didn't want a high OC because of your case, so unlocking voltage for you may not be desired/needed, especially if you are staying on air.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> im in windows 8.1 google how to get into Admin Command prompt done it now
> sorry lol
> do you think there is any point me flashing me card to the Evga sc bios?
> thinking about not doing it now


Stock SC bios will reach the same max stable OCs as stock EVGA bios. Only the modded bios will help increase stable max OCs by increasing TDP.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> What does the Cyclops Bios do? Is it adding crazy voltages or anything? I have the Evga SC Bios at 425w TDP and if the Cyclops one is 400wTDP, would it not mean less power? I am just curious what all it does and is it a good bios for gaming as well or is it mainly for benchmarking?
> 
> BTW...been testing a few games and damn so far at 4k, I have been hitting 60fps pretty consistently in a lot of games (Crysis 3, Ryse Son of Rome, Alan Wake, Witcher 2). The only game that is still a performance issue is Evil Within, I get about average 45fps or so. Not sure if it coded poorly or SLI does not work with the game well, but disappointed that I could not hit 60fps with it at 4k. My gaming OC which I still need to mess with is hitting 1418 boost, have not added memory boosting to my gaming profile.


Cyclops & the modded SC with 425w TDP have been shown to give the same OCing results.


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> what 4k monitor are you running?
> what bios are you using? im in 1440p 27inc IPS want a nice big 4k monitor
> sounds like your having a great time lol


I have a Panasonic 65" UHDTV. It is one of the few Ultra HD sets that has a display port, which is allowing me to do 4k/60fps! Some of the newer sets have HDMI 2.0, but a lot of them are the gimped 2.0 which is not running at full speed.


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Stock SC bios will reach the same max stable OCs as stock EVGA bios. Only the modded bios will help increase stable max OCs by increasing TDP.
> Cyclops & the modded SC with 425w TDP have been shown to give the same OCing results.


So going to the Cyclops one probably wont do me much good then huh?

Is it normal using the SC 425 one that even though I set the power limit to the 121 max, no matter what (games or benches) it rarely says it is hitting 100%? With the stock bios I was hitting the 110% ceiling and a few times beyond, but with this particular bios, it seems to never hit 100% although my clocks are almost at 1500. I guess it should not matter should it?


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> The voltage/power/boost tables are different in the SC 425w TDP bios and the Cyclops one. Open up two instances of MBT and check out the differences for yourself by opening up both bioses at the same time, if you want to know exactly which variables have changed and what they're both trying to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no point in flashing to the Evga SC bios if it's the stock SC bios, as you can reach that OC by just using Precision X and upping your power target to 110%. The 425w TDP EVGA SC bios is different, but I remember you mentioning that you were on air and didn't want a high OC because of your case, so unlocking voltage for you may not be desired/needed, especially if you are staying on air.


Dude I don't even know what MBT is! lol.

Remember I am the one that was scared to even flash the damn bios and now you want me to look up tables with programs I never heard of? lol. Only kidding, some of this stuff is well above my head, but I do like learning. I been good at building, creating good water loops and basic over-clocking, but spent the entire time with Original Titans that I got on the day they launched and never flashed them due to being scared...so baby steps for me! hehehe


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> The voltage/power/boost tables are different in the SC 425w TDP bios and the Cyclops one. Open up two instances of MBT and check out the differences for yourself by opening up both bioses at the same time, if you want to know exactly which variables have changed and what they're both trying to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no point in flashing to the Evga SC bios if it's the stock SC bios, as you can reach that OC by just using Precision X and upping your power target to 110%. The 425w TDP EVGA SC bios is different, but I remember you mentioning that you were on air and didn't want a high OC because of your case, so unlocking voltage for you may not be desired/needed, especially if you are staying on air.


thanks man you helped settle my mind i am getting temps of 68-69oc with the overclock i have now +195mhz
im in a micro atx case to so when i go SLI will have them stacked close


hoping to run them both off ax860 as they should only pull 325w each with the normal bios
how do you think i should try to in crease my mem speed +50mhz each time?
also i will buy 2ed Titan X for £885 not £925 like the SC ones are


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> thanks man you helped settle my mind i am getting temps of 68-69oc with the overclock i have now +195mhz
> im in a micro atx case to so when i go SLI will have them stacked close
> 
> 
> hoping to run them both off ax860 as they should only pull 325w each with the normal bios
> how do you think i should try to in crease my mem speed +50mhz each time?
> also i will buy 2ed Titan X for £885 not £925 like the SC ones are


No problem.









You should be able to raise your power target to 110% on stock bios and add +300mhz to start on memory, and it should be totally fine. Just watch your temps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Dude I don't even know what MBT is! lol.
> 
> Remember I am the one that was scared to even flash the damn bios and now you want me to look up tables with programs I never heard of? lol. Only kidding, some of this stuff is well above my head, but I do like learning. I been good at building, creating good water loops and basic over-clocking, but spent the entire time with Original Titans that I got on the day they launched and never flashed them due to being scared...so baby steps for me! hehehe


MBT is the Maxwell Bios Tool; it's what allows you to open up bioses and change their values and then save them, essentially creating your own. It's a good way to see what changes between stock and custom bioses that other people make.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> I have a Panasonic 65" UHDTV. It is one of the few Ultra HD sets that has a display port, which is allowing me to do 4k/60fps! Some of the newer sets have HDMI 2.0, but a lot of them are the gimped 2.0 which is not running at full speed.


OMG ive been looking for something like that not 65ich lol but big what type of panel is it like IPS TN VA ?
any links to it?


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> No problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should be able to raise your power target to 110% on stock bios and add +300mhz to start on memory, and it should be totally fine. Just watch your temps.
> MBT is the Maxwell Bios Tool; it's what allows you to open up bioses and change their values and then save them, essentially creating your own. It's a good way to see what changes between stock and custom bioses that other people make.


its on 110% i done that first lol, i did crash on 208mhz (read to go up in 13mhz at a time is this right for maxwell)
would increasing my voltage help core to get higher?
i dont get how wattage and voltage work in overclocking sorry a noob here lol


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> So going to the Cyclops one probably wont do me much good then huh?
> 
> Is it normal using the SC 425 one that even though I set the power limit to the 121 max, no matter what (games or benches) it rarely says it is hitting 100%? With the stock bios I was hitting the 110% ceiling and a few times beyond, but with this particular bios, it seems to never hit 100% although my clocks are almost at 1500. I guess it should not matter should it?


Yes both modded bios should yield similar results from what others have reported. Just started trying out the Cylops bios right now (but extensive time with modded bios on OG Titan using up to 1.5v). And yes I too notice the power limit ceiling seems to be reading lower than it did with same PL settings & clocks vs the stock bios 110%. Could be some incorrect reading by AB or PrecX. I haven't started increasing the PL past 110% yet on the modded bios, but I'm already seeing a greatly increased core speed with much less throttling vs the stock bios.

A thought is the modded bios changed the % PL values, that's why we are seeing different power ceilings at the same settings.


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> OMG ive been looking for something like that not 65ich lol but big what type of panel is it like IPS TN VA ?
> any links to it?


http://shop.panasonic.com/tvs/4k-tvs

The 65" version just got a price drop. They make a 55" version but it shows not available and more expensive than the 65" version, could be that they are not making it anymore. I do know that Panasonic has new lines coming this year and also will have Display Port.


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Yes both modded bios should yield similar results from what others have reported. Just started trying out the Cylops bios right now (but extensive time with modded bios on OG Titan using up to 1.5v). And yes I too notice the power limit ceiling seems to be reading lower than it did with same PL settings & clocks vs the stock bios 110%. Could be some incorrect reading by AB or PrecX. I haven't started increasing the PL past 110% yet on the modded bios, but I'm already seeing a greatly increased core speed with much less throttling vs the stock bios.
> 
> A thought is the modded bios changed the % PL values, that's why we are seeing different power ceilings at the same settings.


Yeah, for me my clocks were a lot better. I am not sure if was the Bios or the fact that my cards are now on water, but I have ZERO throttling on my cards now...I mean they don't budge at all. I have been setting the power target for 121, changing it to 110 should not make a difference should it?


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> http://shop.panasonic.com/tvs/4k-tvs
> 
> The 65" version just got a price drop. They make a 55" version but it shows not available and more expensive than the 65" version, could be that they are not making it anymore. I do know that Panasonic has new lines coming this year and also will have Display Port.


ive just been looking seen a few with HDMI 2.0 here in the UK
is a pc monitor better for contrast and quality?


----------



## traxtech

Any chance i can grab the stock EVGA SC Bios from someone?


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> Any chance i can grab the stock EVGA SC Bios from someone?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/1800_100#post_23710004

Sheyster's 4-BIOS package with vanilla nvidia, modded 425w tdp nvidia and vanilla evga sc, modded 425w tdp evga sc:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/1900_100#post_23711154


----------



## traxtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/1800_100#post_23710004
> 
> Sheyster's 4-BIOS package with vanilla nvidia, modded 425w tdp nvidia and vanilla evga sc, modded 425w tdp evga sc:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/1900_100#post_23711154


I've been playing with the 425w tdp bios and i think i've found the limit of my card. Going to go back to the normal bios for 24/7 gaming


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that middle card be like... I CAN'T BREATHE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but will be swimming soon


lol it's not as bad as you'd first think! At stock clocks anyway









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> so 16gb ram will work upto 8gb of vram if im right?
> when games start using more then we can upgrade
> *would there be any benefit of having 32gb of Ram now*?


Absolutely not (for gaming)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Lol, i had planned for only 16 but sprung for 32GB when Amazon had these Crucial *2133s* on sale and I further got them to price match for $325 w/ Prime shipping. These can push much higher speeds without issues.


See that's the other side of the argument...more density is _slooooow(er)_








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bracco*
> 
> 
> Siiiiick, what blocks did you get from EK? ....sorry if this has been asked, I'm trying to keep up with the progression of this thread: )


Clean Acetal full cover









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> Well, Lords Of The Fallen is using nearly 7GB of VRAM at 2560x1440 on Ultra. I guess that's why i was getting stuttering on my 980's


Yeah, I had to run LOTF on High texture setting on my 980s too


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol it's not as bad as you'd first think! At stock clocks anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely not (for gaming)
> *See that's the other side of the argument...more density is slooooow(er)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clean Acetal full cover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I had to run LOTF on High texture setting on my 980s too


I can hit 2800 on these 4x8GB 2133 modules just fine though...they were totally worth the (relatively cheap) price.


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

titan x stock sli

fs gs
fs extreme gs


----------



## cstkl1

Which states nvidia store doesnt charge any tax??


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Which states nvidia store doesnt charge any tax??


It's Digital River that handles Nvidia direct sales; wherever they don't have warehouses in, they don't charge tax. You can try to look them up and see what states they do business in.


----------



## shadow85

Why is hardware more expensive in Australia. This card should be $999 USD which is ~$1280 AUD. But the cheapest in our market it is $1499 AUD. Why are we charged over 25% more


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> Why is hardware more expensive in Australia. This card should be $999 USD which is ~$1280 AUD. But the cheapest in our market it is $1499 AUD. Why are we charged over 25% more


your economy is different

everything is more expensive in Australia


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> I can hit 2800 on these 4x8GB 2133 modules just fine though...they were totally worth the (relatively cheap) price.


I can hit a lot of things, doesn't mean the stability is unconditional









2800 is plausible, but it's not 3200







. I did say slow_er_


----------



## Orthello

Hmm had the weirdest thing in prec x.when ocing my brothers titan x sli , when we raised the voltage the core MHz would raise also. Eg +275 started out at 1450 MHz +30mv, when we finished testing at 75mv we were boosting to 1490 .. I had to dual back core offset to keep it at 1450 seemed not stable but only day 1 testing temps in 55 to 66 range.

I would have expected the opposite eg more voltage less core MHz due to tdp but we were always a shade under Max tdp at around 100.

Is prec x applying the voltage or is it a placebo ? And what's up with core.MHz climbing with more voltage ?


----------



## Spiriva

Finnaly the long wait for the card is over! And the EK waterblock have reached Sweden, but since we get no mail on sat/sun here i hope ill get it early next week


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> It's really, really good. EK has tested various TIMs on all of their CPU/GPU block configurations, and they stick whatever TIM performs the best with their blocks accordingly. They purposely choose Ectotherm for their GPU blocks and GC Extreme for their CPU blocks from data they've collected.


ok nice one. I have both time the extreme and the ecotherm, dont know which one to use, the extreme shows a couple degrees lower so I may run with that


----------



## Neb9

According to the below chart, low quality ASIC overclocks better on water?

So better overclocking at lower temperatures or just better overclocking at at higher voltages?
If its voltages then I don't believe that, most other people have been getting high oc than me on air with max voltage.


----------



## Cyclops

GTX 980 Ti seems to be a thing:

http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/geforce-gtx-980-ti-has-3072-cuda-cores-and-6gb-of-gddr5.html


----------



## Spiriva

This is from the Titan X SC, got it installed in my gf´s computer atm just to see that it worked fine. Cba to rip out my 780ti´s redo the loop and run the Titan X on air till mon/tue next week and then empty the system again to hook up the Titan to the loop and bleed it again.

But its so tempting....









The card boosts up to 1329mhz w/o any oc from my part at all, just installed the 347.90 drivers and played some games. The power target is at default 100% and the original bios is still on there. Will flash it with Sheyster´s modded SC bios (thanks for your work Sheyster) when i got it under water and are ready for some oc´ing.

The fan curve is set to auto and the card seem to run ar around 65c-71c, Im not use to see a graficcard get this hot. My 780ti´s max out at ~39c under water, but im sure EK did a fantastic job with the Titan X water block too tho, i wouldnt expect any thing less from EK.

*My old 780ti´s was 76% (both of them) and ran fine on 1330-1350mhz with the skyn3t bios.

**Btw it looks like EVGA only uses phillips head screws on the Titan X cards. Atleast there wasnt any torx on my card at all, just 2 diff sizes of phillips head screws.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Okay, try it manually...not sure why it's not bypassing the mismatch for you guys.
> 
> - Command Prompt as admin
> - navigate to nvflash folder in cmd prompt (put nvflash folder in C:/, it's easiest, and put .rom in nvflash folder)
> - type: nvflash -6 .rom
> - follow prompts


type "nvflash -i0 {-i1..} --protectoff" for each card first. dragnDrop should work. w7 you must be the full admin as a login or "run as admin"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> What Jpm and I and a bunch of others were using to top the leaderboards at first; the original Cyclops BIOS on the first page with the 400w TDP. That's the only BIOS that has allowed me to reach 1561mhz core/8200mhz mem without issues + consistently.


Cyclops bios has been very good.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Dude I don't even know what MBT is! lol.
> 
> Remember I am the one that was scared to even flash the damn bios and now you want me to look up tables with programs I never heard of? lol. Only kidding, some of this stuff is well above my head, but I do like learning. I been good at building, creating good water loops and basic over-clocking, but spent the entire time with Original Titans that I got on the day they launched and never flashed them due to being scared...so baby steps for me! hehehe


I really think you should use your card for a while as is, read this thread and some others at OCN on bios flashing and editing, then decide if flashing your card is worth it. Remember, with only one bios chip on board, if you "brick" a card, you need another green-team card to even attempt to recover it or you have to have a cpu with on-board graphics.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neb9*
> 
> 
> 
> According to the below chart, low quality ASIC overclocks better on water?
> 
> So better overclocking at lower temperatures or just better overclocking at at higher voltages?
> If its voltages then I don't believe that, most other people have been getting high oc than me on air with max voltage.


better overclocking on water .. high or low ASIC.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> GTX 980 Ti seems to be a thing:
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/geforce-gtx-980-ti-has-3072-cuda-cores-and-6gb-of-gddr5.html


until they come out with a big max classified (with EVBOT port) it's just a downgrade for the T-rex.

hey cyclops - are you willing to mod your bios further? give me a PM.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> So going to the Cyclops one probably wont do me much good then huh?
> 
> Is it normal using the SC 425 one that even though I set the power limit to the 121 max, no matter what (games or benches) it rarely says it is hitting 100%? With the stock bios I was hitting the 110% ceiling and a few times beyond, but with this particular bios, it seems to never hit 100% although my clocks are almost at 1500. I guess it should not matter should it?


yeah listen to JC here, I'm literally just doing what they did and throwing the house at it to see what numbers pop up.

I have no idea what I am doing.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> *There is no point in flashing to the Evga SC bios if it's the stock SC bios*, as you can reach that OC by just using Precision X and upping your power target to 110%. The 425w TDP EVGA SC bios is different, but I remember you mentioning that you were on air and didn't want a high OC because of your case, so unlocking voltage for you may not be desired/needed, especially if you are staying on air.


The stock SC BIOS is a bit different and is much better IMHO.

1. Boost limit removed by EVGA
2. Boost table is more aggressive
3. Base clock +127 MHz.

I recommend everyone use this BIOS just for #1 above, and better yet use the modded SC BIOS. Without touching PX or anything else, TDP limit is min of 350w.

Myself and at least one other person who posted in this thread have achieved the exact same max. OC with Cyclops and the SC 425 BIOS, FWIW.


----------



## CasualCat

If I want to back up the stock EVGA bios (non-SC) before flashing to one of the new ones, how would I do that? Thanks.


----------



## Silent Scone

GPU-Z, under the logo, small button.


----------



## Jpmboy

as scone said - or while in nvflash type: "nvflash --save {name.rom}" then continue with your flashing...


----------



## jim2point0

I'm having trouble with my overclocks on this thing.

The temps are staying below 70 degrees at +200 on the core and memory, but I'm still getting display driver crashes when playing games. Is there anything I can do to make it more stable? I'm at 110% power.

Is there a way to increase the voltage? Or is that a bad idea?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> as scone said - or while in nvflash type: "nvflash --save {name.rom}" then continue with your flashing...


This... but you don't need to. The BIOS 4-pack contains both stock BIOS files. See my sig.


----------



## MaxFTW

This thing is a bit toasty at times, less coil whine than my GTX 970 and its quieter.... Because the fan doesnt want to spin unless its at like 80c 

So everything is as expected, the fan never exceeds about 40% on full, but its only noticeably audible at about 50% and that means its still quieter than the GTX 970 Stock cooler

I dunno if the SC bios has a better fan variance, It doesnt even go past 22% fan speed till 60c


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> I'm having trouble with my overclocks on this thing.
> 
> The temps are staying below 70 degrees at +200 on the core and memory, but I'm still getting display driver crashes when playing games. Is there anything I can do to make it more stable? I'm at 110% power.
> 
> Is there a way to increase the voltage? Or is that a bad idea?


should be a sliding scale on the top right of Precision X to increase voltage. As long as temps are good, should be just fine.


----------



## RedM00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> I'm having trouble with my overclocks on this thing.
> 
> The temps are staying below 70 degrees at +200 on the core and memory, but I'm still getting display driver crashes when playing games. Is there anything I can do to make it more stable? I'm at 110% power.
> 
> Is there a way to increase the voltage? Or is that a bad idea?


Try using one of the bios' like Cyclops' or the EVGA SC 425w TDP.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Yeah, for me my clocks were a lot better. I am not sure if was the Bios or the fact that my cards are now on water, but I have ZERO throttling on my cards now...I mean they don't budge at all. I have been setting the power target for 121, changing it to 110 should not make a difference should it?


I'm starting to think these cards have some kind of new active protection built in, that is related to temps directly, and can't be disabled. This is possibly their way of not having to replace too many OC'd cards. The only solution seems to be cool down the card to avoid throttling 100% of the time it seems. On a positive note, this throttling does not seem to be too aggressive.

In my case, I'm gaming at 1405. I have to set it to run at 1418 because I know it will throttle down to 1405 no matter what I set in PX.









On a positive note, this throttling does not seem to be too aggressive. Once I get hit with the initial -13 MHz hit, it stays at 1405 for the entire gaming session.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> I've been playing with the 425w tdp bios and i think i've found the limit of my card. Going to go back to the normal bios for 24/7 gaming


I really like the EVGA SC stock BIOS much better than the normal one (see the reasons in my prior post on page 272). I recommend you run with that if you don't want to use any of the modded BIOS files.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> should be a sliding scale on the top right of Precision X to increase voltage. As long as temps are good, should be just fine.


There is, but the bar is disabled even though I've unlocked voltage control in the settings. I'm using MSI Afterburner.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> Try using one of the bios' like Cyclops' or the EVGA SC 425w TDP.


Gonna be honest - I don't know **** about how to do something like that. What's the risk of completely bricking my card with something like that?


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

FYI for UK buyers:-

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153157272338349&set=vb.84001713348&type=2&theater


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> This thing is a bit toasty at times, less coil whine than my GTX 970 and its quieter.... Because the fan doesnt want to spin unless its at like 80c
> 
> So everything is as expected, the fan never exceeds about 40% on full, but its only noticeably audible at about 50% and that means its still quieter than the GTX 970 Stock cooler
> 
> I dunno if the SC bios has a better fan variance, It doesnt even go past 22% fan speed till 60c


Always use a custom fan profile when OCing on air. I set my fan curve to reach 100% at 60c.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> There is, but the bar is disabled even though I've unlocked voltage control in the settings. I'm using MSI Afterburner.
> Gonna be honest - I don't know **** about how to do something like that. What's the risk of completely bricking my card with something like that?


Use stock bios for a while and watch some videos on YouTube, there are a lot of them. Change bios later on when you feel more comfortable.

Voltage is locked in AB at this time, you need to use Prec X.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> There is, but the bar is disabled even though I've unlocked voltage control in the settings. I'm using MSI Afterburner.
> Gonna be honest - I don't know **** about how to do something like that. What's the risk of completely bricking my card with something like that?


can't use afterburner ATM with these cards. Only precision X will adjust voltage.

If you are maxing out power target and you still cant get stable its time to push more voltage.


----------



## RedM00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> There is, but the bar is disabled even though I've unlocked voltage control in the settings. I'm using MSI Afterburner.
> Gonna be honest - I don't know **** about how to do something like that. What's the risk of completely bricking my card with something like that?


Don't take my word on it, as it's best to ask others who know everything about it, but permanently bricking the card is basically a 0% chance IMO. Worst thing is the flash fails(i.e corrupt or unsupported bios setting/s) and your gpu becomes temporarily "broken" which is fixed by reflashing to the previous/OG bios.

Had that happen to my 680's once out of dozens of flashes, card basically went to legacy VGA mode with a ton of artifacting, which was fixed by flashing to the previous bios it had.


----------



## SteezyTN

I wish tiger direct would carry this card. They don't dharge tax to California haha.


----------



## CasualCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> This... but you don't need to. The BIOS 4-pack contains both stock BIOS files. See my sig.


Ok wasn't sure if the EVGA bios was the same as the stock Nvidia one or not.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I wish tiger direct would carry this card. They don't dharge tax to California haha.


Same, it's one of the last few places that don't charge tax to NJ.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I wish tiger direct would carry this card. They don't dharge tax to California haha.


I agree. Really sick of their low-to-no inventory of all the great products - mainly GPUs.

I had to pay taxes on my 4 Titan X and it was not pretty.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> can't use afterburner ATM with these cards. *Only precision X will adjust voltage.*
> 
> If you are maxing out power target and you still cant get stable its time to push more voltage.


NV Inspector?


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I wish tiger direct would carry this card. They don't dharge tax to California haha.


LoL ... except you'd most likely pay full retail from TD so it would all equal out in the end.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> This... but you don't need to. The BIOS 4-pack contains both stock BIOS files. See my sig.


yes.. but good to learn to roll your own.too.


----------



## wholeeo

I knew I should have clicked on buy for my blocks the other night since now they are on back order.







Not sure if I want to go with the regular black backplates or nickel.









With that said does anyone have an EK promo code?







Does OCN have a general one?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasualCat*
> 
> Ok wasn't sure if the EVGA bios was the same as the stock Nvidia one or not.


There might be a difference in the manufacturer ID actually, but everything else should be the same as reference. So you may want to go ahead and save it.


----------



## Robitussin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> There might be a difference in the manufacturer ID actually, but everything else should be the same as reference. So you may want to go ahead and save it.


if you have to return for RMA it certainly doesn't hurt to have your stock bios backed up to flash over before hand


----------



## Xotic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> 
> **Btw it looks like EVGA only uses phillips head screws on the Titan X cards. Atleast there wasnt any torx on my card at all, just 2 diff sizes of phillips head screws.


Can anyone else please confirm this? i just bought a new set of torx drivers just for this, and my small philips heads are not looking very happy. Need to know if i should order a set of those too.. i bought the evga SC


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robitussin*
> 
> if you have to return for RMA it certainly doesn't hurt to have your stock bios backed up to flash over before hand


True dat, as long as the card is functional enough to do that. If the card is totally dead, then you're SOL pretty much.


----------



## Robitussin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xotic*
> 
> Can anyone else please confirm this? i just bought a new set of torx drivers just for this, and my small philips heads are not looking very happy. Need to know if i should order a set of those too.. i bought the evga SC


From the multiple reviews I have seen there is no telling what your card will have on it. There was a video review I saw somewhere that a guy got two cards and one had torx the other had phillips so I would wait and see what your card has, then adapt. That's my plan at least


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xotic*
> 
> Can anyone else please confirm this? i just bought a new set of torx drivers just for this, and my small philips heads are not looking very happy. Need to know if i should order a set of those too.. i bought the evga SC


mine were both phillips.


----------



## MaxFTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Always use a custom fan profile when OCing on air. I set my fan curve to reach 100% at 60c.


Not overclocking this yet, Running it in, and even if so i only want a moderate OC due to being unsure on how power usage will ramp up


----------



## Xotic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> mine were both phillips.


Could you please tell me what size ph you needed? i have ph00 and PH0 sizes


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I knew I should have clicked on buy for my blocks the other night since now they are on back order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if I want to go with the regular black backplates or nickel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With that said does anyone have an EK promo code?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does OCN have a general one?


@performance-pcs
Code: *OCN55*


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> @performance-pcs
> Code: *OCN55*


Quote:


> Coupon code "OCN55" is not valid.


Edit, nevermind, I ordered directly from EKWB.


----------



## Swolern

The code just worked for me a few days ago when i purchased my EK block from them. I think there is a minimum amount for the code to work.


----------



## Robitussin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> The code just worked for me a few days ago when i purchased my EK block from them. I think there is a minimum amount for the code to work.


it's >50$ for the code IIRC, I always forget to use it though


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> The code just worked for me a few days ago when i purchased my EK block from them. I think there is a minimum amount for the code to work.


My order came out to $370


----------



## Xotic

Oh, for anyone who has preordered a waterblock and/or backplate from overclockersuk, they are getting stock in on the 3rd, for delivery on the following monday, unless you contact them and ask nicely. Then it can be delivered on the saturday. They have limited stock coming in on the 3rd, but enough to cover all preorders made so far and then some, so if you are planning on ordering one, you might wanna do it quickish


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xotic*
> 
> Could you please tell me what size ph you needed? i have ph00 and PH0 sizes


They were big enough I just grabbed a normal Phillips head out of the toolbox. Didn't need the little screwdrivers.


----------



## achilles73

Hi, monday i will get my Titan X







will be Asus, the only one i can get fast here in Europe... but the price will scare the fellow americans...









So... 2 questions, please...

1 - Is possible to change voltage with NV Inspector ? Because it's my preferred methot to over/underclock my last nvidia cards.

I will just run some quick tests with de stock bios and save a backup...
and then i will flash it with the EVGA SC modded bios... thank you to Mr. Sheyster for the great job done !

2 - Are there major differences between the fan profiles of the stock Titan bios or this one the EVGA SC modded ?

Thanks.
Happy to join the Club!


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Anyone have their Amazon orders update? A few folks had a delivery date of today... What happened with that?

Mine still shows April 2nd, Thursday, even though I've complained about 7 times to CS.









Newegg.ca had them in stock and I almost bit, but an extra few days to save $100 sounds good, I guess.


----------



## WaXmAn

I ordered all my EK blocks and EK backplates from EKWB store on Tuesday 3/24 and they said in-stock, still processing and not shipped


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *achilles73*
> 
> Hi, monday i will get my Titan X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will be Asus, the only one i can get fast here in Europe... but the price will scare the fellow americans...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So... 2 questions, please...
> 
> 1 - Is possible to change voltage with NV Inspector ? Because it's my preferred methot to over/underclock my last nvidia cards.
> 
> I will just run some quick tests with de stock bios and save a backup...
> and then i will flash it with the EVGA SC modded bios... thank you to Mr. Sheyster for the great job done !
> 
> 2 - Are there major differences between the fan profiles of the stock Titan bios or this one the EVGA SC modded ?
> 
> Thanks.
> Happy to join the Club!


1. Not sure, I've heard someone say it did work, and another who said it did not. Can someone confirm?

2. No difference in any of the fan profiles in the BIOS 4-pack.


----------



## opt33

nvidia inspector 1.9.7.3 works fine for setting volts, mhz, memory changes, power targets. Ive use both it and precx. Just make sure have most recent version.


----------



## achilles73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> 1. Not sure, I've heard someone say it did work, and another who said it did not. Can someone confirm?
> 
> 2. No difference in any of the fan profiles in the BIOS 4-pack.


OK, thanks, if NV Inspector not work yet, will use Precision X for that.

EDIT: great i saw NV Inspector will work. Thanks for confirmation to Opt33


----------



## MaxFTW

Man i want some new fan profiles, the stock one doesnt even go past 22% till 60c D:

And for some reason i cant get Ntune to set my fans up, not like it will be much difference, but i want it to be quieter than the 970 and this does have the possibility to do it though.


----------



## Orangey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaXmAn*
> 
> I ordered all my EK blocks and EK backplates from EKWB store on Tuesday 3/24 and they said in-stock, still processing and not shipped


They scammed me too, said in stock, still processing...























And they aren't responding to email.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> Man i want some new fan profiles, the stock one doesnt even go past 22% till 60c D:
> 
> And for some reason i cant get Ntune to set my fans up, not like it will be much difference, but i want it to be quieter than the 970 and this does have the possibility to do it though.


Use Prec X. But when you start turning up the fan profile, while it gets much cooler, it gets pretty loud. H20 for near silent & extremely cool.


----------



## WaXmAn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orangey*
> 
> They scammed me too, said in stock, still processing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they aren't responding to email.


I got this email just now back from them:

Dear customer

Thank you for contacting us.
Let's say that we have only 25 pieces of one product in stock and than 40 customers order it, than sadly couple of them can't get it. There is also a posibility, that somebody ordered more than one, than even customers can't get this product.
And than there are also resellers that order products in more than 10 pieces per order.
I hope you can understand how this can happen than, as sadly we can't do anything about it, because we can only have a limited stock of any given product.

Also, we process orders in chronologycal order to be fair to all our customers.
TITAN X products are in such a high demand right now, that the lead time for it is 4-6 working days.

Best regards

***Sounds like there inventory system is not very accurate


----------



## Smokey the Bear

An Amazon.com rep just told me my order was scheduled to be shipped out on Monday and would arrive by Thursday, the 2nd, as noted on the order page.

I'm not really pleased I have to wait an extra couple of days than people who ordered after me, and are also out of country, but at least it'll be a good weekend... Next week.


----------



## CasualCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaXmAn*
> 
> I got this email just now back from them:
> 
> Dear customer
> 
> Thank you for contacting us.
> Let's say that we have only 25 pieces of one product in stock and than 40 customers order it, than sadly couple of them can't get it. There is also a posibility, that somebody ordered more than one, than even customers can't get this product.
> And than there are also resellers that order products in more than 10 pieces per order.
> I hope you can understand how this can happen than, as sadly we can't do anything about it, because we can only have a limited stock of any given product.
> 
> Also, we process orders in chronologycal order to be fair to all our customers.
> TITAN X products are in such a high demand right now, that the lead time for it is 4-6 working days.
> 
> Best regards
> 
> ***Sounds like there inventory system is not very accurate


I like EK, but it does sound like they could use a better inventory system. Even some big companies fail at this though. For example, I wanted a specific receiver same day at a Best Buy Magnolia. Only one location had it one hour away. I confirmed they had it in their online inventory and phone. I drove an hour only to find out that that inventory was slotted for their geek squad.









Anyhow EK does have a presence here now and they've been pretty active. Maybe you can speak to them:
http://www.overclock.net/f/18067/ek-water-blocks


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> nvidia inspector 1.9.7.3 works fine for setting volts, mhz, memory changes, power targets. Ive use both it and precx. Just make sure have most recent version.


GTK, and thank you for confirming this!

@szeged, where you at bro? OP needs an update badly. Lots of new info in the thread now.


----------



## Bosstoss

The myth that you must be @ 50% load on your PSU to get good efficiency is completely false. As you can see in the load tests among various Platinum, Gold, Bronze, and non 80 Plus PSUs, it's nearly a flat line from 10% to 100%.

In regards to the many questions regarding power supply requirements, I pull 1050W from the wall @ 82% efficiency with THREE Titan X's and a heavily overvolted 5820K, and the Titan X's are overvolted as well.

This equates to 861W directly from the PSU itself, which means if I REALLY had to, I could use an 860W PSU to power this rig. Would I recommend it? Not a chance, but the fact is, you don't need a 1500W PSU for 3 Titan Xs.

My 1000W PSU has been handling these heavy overclocks just fine and it's a rather low quality PSU (Cougar).

I haven't felt like swapping in my 1500W, especially since this one is handling it just fine, and it's running @ 86% load during peak usage, and averaging about 80% load during gaming.


----------



## kossiewossie

Not sure if normal or not, but using 3 Titan x's just testing them currently, and I notice on high loads there is a slight whine coming from them, Has anyone else notice this?


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> GTX 980 Ti seems to be a thing:
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/geforce-gtx-980-ti-has-3072-cuda-cores-and-6gb-of-gddr5.html


If this is true, that card will be useless. Its powerful, so its target is high res, but games out today are already pushing over 6gb.. I have a feeling gta v is going to be pushing a lot more than 6gb. My 2x 780ti can run 4k 60fps with textures down a notch now. $300 for an additional 6gb of ram doesn't make sense.

Amazon is terrible when you order a product is listed as "will ship later." If you go that route, expect to wait.


----------



## Bosstoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> Not sure if normal or not, but using 3 Titan x's just testing them currently, and I notice on high loads there is a slight whine coming from them, Has anyone else notice this?


Yes 1 of my cards seemed to have a bit of coil whine, but it seems to have dissipated. Not sure if it'll come back.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bosstoss*
> 
> 
> 
> The myth that you must be @ 50% load on your PSU to get good efficiency is completely false. As you can see in the load tests among various Platinum, Gold, Bronze, and non 80 Plus PSUs, it's nearly a flat line from 10% to 100%.
> 
> In regards to the many questions regarding power supply requirements, I pull 1050W from the wall @ 82% efficiency with THREE Titan X's and a heavily overvolted 5820K, and the Titan X's are overvolted as well.
> 
> This equates to 861W directly from the PSU itself, which means if I REALLY had to, I could use an 860W PSU to power this rig. Would I recommend it? Not a chance, but the fact is, you don't need a 1500W PSU for 3 Titan Xs.
> 
> My 1000W PSU has been handling these heavy overclocks just fine and it's a rather low quality PSU (Cougar).
> 
> I haven't felt like swapping in my 1500W, especially since this one is handling it just fine, and it's running @ 86% load during peak usage, and averaging about 80% load during gaming.


What's the source of this? I'm not a big fan of total PSU overkill (I run a 750w with 1 T-X), but I like to have at least some overhead. My next PSU will be 1000w or 1050w 80+ Gold or Plat, to power 2 T-X cards.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> If this is true, that card will be useless. Its powerful, so its target is high res, but games out today are already pushing over 6gb.. I have a feeling gta v is going to be pushing a lot more than 6gb. My 2x 780ti can run 4k 60fps with textures down a notch now. $300 for an additional 6gb of ram doesn't make sense.
> 
> Amazon is terrible when you order a product is listed as "will ship later." If you go that route, expect to wait.


Would love to know a game that uses that much vram under the following conditions

#1) Not shadow of mordor on ultra. Which btw runs just fine on 4gb cards for me @ 3440x1440
#2) Isnt COD AW
#3) Doesn't have unnecessary amounts if any of AA applied @ 4k res.


----------



## Bosstoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> What's the source of this? I'm not a big fan of total PSU overkill (I run a 750w with 1 T-X), but I like to have at least some overhead. My next PSU will be 1000w or 1050w 80+ Gold or Plat, to power 2 T-X cards.


Here's another example from Anandtech.

As you can see, the biggest problem comes from having a larger PSU than you need, as your system will idle with terrible efficiency.

Loading your PSU beyond 50% up to 100% makes a very negligible difference however.

http://www.anandtech.com/show/2624/3


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bosstoss*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> Not sure if normal or not, but using 3 Titan x's just testing them currently, and I notice on high loads there is a slight whine coming from them, Has anyone else notice this?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes 1 of my cards seemed to have a bit of coil whine, but it seems to have dissipated. Not sure if it'll come back.
Click to expand...

Hmm hope doesn't have any ill effect on the card..


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> LoL ... except you'd most likely pay full retail from TD so it would all equal out in the end.


Well the Titan at full retail is $999.99. They charge that anywhere. Plus if it was more than $999.99, Tiger Direct price matches. If I were to get a titan at any of the places where it's available, I would do Newegg. Newegg charges 7.5%, and Amazon is 8% in sales tax


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaXmAn*
> 
> I got this email just now back from them:
> 
> Dear customer
> 
> Thank you for contacting us.
> Let's say that we have only 25 pieces of one product in stock and than 40 customers order it, than sadly couple of them can't get it. There is also a posibility, that somebody ordered more than one, than even customers can't get this product.
> And than there are also resellers that order products in more than 10 pieces per order.
> I hope you can understand how this can happen than, as sadly we can't do anything about it, because we can only have a limited stock of any given product.
> 
> Also, we process orders in chronologycal order to be fair to all our customers.
> TITAN X products are in such a high demand right now, that the lead time for it is 4-6 working days.
> 
> Best regards
> 
> ***Sounds like there inventory system is not very accurate


If you did not get the EK blocks, then you were too slow









I got 2 pcs, but ordered 2 weeks ago


----------



## Xotic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Would love to know a game that uses that much vram under the following conditions
> 
> #1) Not shadow of mordor on ultra. Which btw runs just fine on 4gb cards for me @ 3440x1440
> #2) Isnt COD AW
> #3) Doesn't have unnecessary amounts if any of AA applied @ 4k res.


You must have some mystical 4gb card if it can run SoM at that res with ultra textures... Or you just have not installed the ultra textures.
I myself have crazy vram issues with almost all games @2gb. I have to run evolve at 1080p with medium textures to achieve stutter free gameplay, and that is not even guaranteed, as i still get a few hickups when the monster gets pissy. BF4 i have to run either at 1080p @ high textures, or 1440 @ low ( all with no aa). So i imagine that if i were to try playing any of these games with max textures @1440 (or any higher with dsr) with a little aa, i would be going over 4gb, possibly 5-6. Plus when you take into account that consoles have 8gb of vram, and game devs seem to be getting lazier and lazier when it comes to textures, 6gb might not even be enough soon. And that is not even 4k,5k or 1440p surround. Plus if the occulus rift ends up having 4k or 1440p displays, you will be wanting that vram.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> My order came out to $370


shipping from slovenia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> nvidia inspector 1.9.7.3 works fine for setting volts, mhz, memory changes, power targets. Ive use both it and precx. Just make sure have most recent version.


^^ this.







And not bugged like PX. Just wish there was a way to synch cards with NVI
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bosstoss*
> 
> 
> 
> The myth that you must be @ 50% load on your PSU to get good efficiency is completely false. As you can see in the load tests among various Platinum, Gold, Bronze, and non 80 Plus PSUs, it's nearly a flat line from 10% to 100%.
> 
> In regards to the many questions regarding power supply requirements, I pull 1050W from the wall @ 82% efficiency with THREE Titan X's and a heavily overvolted 5820K, and the Titan X's are overvolted as well.
> 
> This equates to 861W directly from the PSU itself, which means if I REALLY had to, I could use an 860W PSU to power this rig. Would I recommend it? Not a chance, but the fact is, you don't need a 1500W PSU for 3 Titan Xs.
> 
> My 1000W PSU has been handling these heavy overclocks just fine and it's a rather low quality PSU (Cougar).
> 
> I haven't felt like swapping in my 1500W, especially since this one is handling it just fine, and it's running @ 86% load during peak usage, *and averaging about 80% load during gaming*.


Of course the 860 can provide enough power. Think of it as like running any transformer at 80% rated capacity.








Efficiency at low output is pretty meaningless
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> Not sure if normal or not, but using 3 Titan x's just testing them currently, and I notice on high loads there is a slight whine coming from them, Has anyone else notice this?


water blocks on already? nice. at high clocks and max power, some caps just sizzle a bit.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xotic*
> 
> You must have some mystical 4gb card if it can run SoM at that res with ultra textures... Or you just have not installed the ultra textures.
> I myself have crazy vram issues with almost all games @2gb. I have to run evolve at 1080p with medium textures to achieve stutter free gameplay, and that is not even guaranteed, as i still get a few hickups when the monster gets pissy. BF4 i have to run either at 1080p @ high textures, or 1440 @ low ( all with no aa). So i imagine that if i were to try playing any of these games with max textures @1440 (or any higher with dsr) with a little aa, i would be going over 4gb, possibly 5-6. Plus when you take into account that consoles have 8gb of vram, and game devs seem to be getting lazier and lazier when it comes to textures, 6gb might not even be enough soon. And that is not even 4k,5k or 1440p surround. Plus if the occulus rift ends up having 4k or 1440p displays, you will be wanting that vram.


I can see why you would have issues @ 2gb. I have 2 980s and yes I have ultra textures installed and yes my vram usage is maxed out constantly in som. There is an OCCASIONAL hitch if I spin the camera too fast as yes this game on ultra will exceed 4gb. However, it is perfectly playable and smooth for the most part, I am sure just about every 980 owner can attest to this. Consoles have shared ram, so I hardly take that into consideration. Everyone is quick to jump on the vram train since the titan x got rumored. Plenty of people felt 8gb on the 290x was overkill and unnecessary yet all of a sudden we need 8gb or more. This is the same train as 2012 when everyone was saying 2gb vram wasn't enough and 4gb was future proof and needed. That may have been true, but what games can my old 4gb 680 sli run smoothly while using 4gb of vram? NONE. We will run out of gpu power way before we can go over 4gb steadily and only in a few rare cases would that not be the case.

8gb 290x vs 4gb 980 @ 4k

http://www.tweaktown.com/tweakipedia/71/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-sli-vs-radeon-r9-290x-8gb-4k-amd-fx-9590/index.html

See how much that additional 4gb really matters? Almost none.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Would love to know a game that uses that much vram under the following conditions
> 
> #1) Not shadow of mordor on ultra. Which btw runs just fine on 4gb cards for me @ 3440x1440
> #2) Isnt COD AW
> #3) Doesn't have unnecessary amounts if any of AA applied @ 4k res.


While I don't agree that a 6gb GM200 is "useless", I don't believe that you can run Mordor @ 3440x1440 on ultra settings without stuttering. Even @ 2560x1440 I have owned a couple 4GB cards and they have all had vram related hiccups. Especially in the later levels when more vram is utilized. My previous 6gb OG Titan ran the game without stutter at those same settings @ 1440p. I believe 6gb framebuffer is going to be the sweet spot for Nvidia's next installment of GPUs. Only having issues in extreme cases with extremely high res with enough GPU horsepower showing in 2-way SLI & up.

No way GTA V is going to use more than 6GB of vram unless modded. 99% sure on that.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> I can see why you would have issues @ 2gb. I have 2 980s and yes I have ultra textures installed and yes my vram usage is maxed out constantly in som. There is an OCCASIONAL hitch if I spin the camera too fast as yes this game on ultra will exceed 4gb. However, it is perfectly playable and smooth for the most part, I am sure just about every 980 owner can attest to this. Consoles have shared ram, so I hardly take that into consideration. Everyone is quick to jump on the vram train since the titan x got rumored. Plenty of people felt 8gb on the 290x was overkill and unnecessary yet all of a sudden we need 8gb or more. This is the same train as 2012 when everyone was saying 2gb vram wasn't enough and 4gb was future proof and needed. That may have been true, but what games can my old 4gb 680 sli run smoothly while using 4gb of vram? NONE. We will run out of gpu power way before we can go over 4gb steadily and only in a few rare cases would that not be the case.
> 
> 8gb 290x vs 4gb 980 @ 4k
> 
> http://www.tweaktown.com/tweakipedia/71/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-sli-vs-radeon-r9-290x-8gb-4k-amd-fx-9590/index.html
> 
> See how much that additional 4gb really matters? Almost none.


Please don't quote benchmarks for SOM. Everyone with any sort of experience knows that these are run by the build-in benchmark application and does not truly show the actual vram use with stuttering in the game itself.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bosstoss*
> 
> Here's another example from Anandtech.
> 
> As you can see, the biggest problem comes from having a larger PSU than you need, as your system will idle with terrible efficiency.
> 
> Loading your PSU beyond 50% up to 100% makes a very negligible difference however.
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/2624/3


That article is a bit dated (2008). I agree that it's probably not necessary to get a 1600w PSU to run two T-X cards on air (or even water), but it's always nice to have some elbow room.


----------



## gavros777

Is this titan x overclock good?

Power Target 110%
Temp Target 88 Degrees C
GPU clock offset +245 MHz
Mem clock offset +400 MHz
Voltage + 37Mv
Fan speed update period 1000ms

Do you think is better to drop my gpu core from +245 to +200 and raise the voltage to +100mv like in the guru3d overclock?


----------



## V3teran

Got mine up and under water all at stock. Boosts to around 1215mhz, does not go over 33 degrees in temps. My ASIC is 78.3% which is pretty good. Will play some games to burn the card in and then i will OC it. Then i will flash it with a 425w TDP bios. Not recommended for people on air!!

Firestrike first run at stock.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6396708


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Is this titan x overclock good?
> 
> Power Target 110%
> Temp Target 88 Degrees C
> GPU clock offset +245 MHz
> Mem clock offset +400 MHz
> Voltage + 37Mv
> Fan speed update period 1000ms
> 
> Do you think is better to drop my gpu core from +245 to +200 and raise the voltage to +100mv like in the guru3d overclock?


Every GPU is different. If you're stable with those settings, then roll with it.







The settings they used do not apply to you.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Every GPU is different. If you're stable with those settings, then roll with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The settings they used do not apply to you.


Thanks for the advice! I'm currently very stable and my temps never exceed 74c on benchmarks. My gpu fan reaches up to 85% though.


----------



## 5150 Joker

They're finally here! Damn these are even nicer looking in person than in the pictures. The build quality is definitely great. First quick and dirty run: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6397095 ASICs are 77% and 70%. Was hoping they'd both be closer together but we'll see how they clock.

Pics:


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Please don't quote benchmarks for SOM. Everyone with any sort of experience knows that these are run by the build-in benchmark application and does not truly show the actual vram use with stuttering in the game itself.


IMO, most of the time any difference between min fps in any of these tests (or true gaming for that matter) is more an issue of driver optimization and (sub)system speed than VGA hardware when you start comparing top-end GPUs like 980s and 290x's. But why would any core manufacturer REALLY optimize drivers (and likely double fps across the board) when we just buy new cards in that pursuit? If it was your business which would you do?


















please post bigger picture next time, hard to see those.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> The stock SC BIOS is a bit different and is much better IMHO.
> 
> 1. Boost limit removed by EVGA
> 2. Boost table is more aggressive
> 3. Base clock +127 MHz.
> 
> I recommend everyone use this BIOS just for #1 above, and better yet use the modded SC BIOS. Without touching PX or anything else, TDP limit is min of 350w.
> 
> Myself and at least one other person who posted in this thread have achieved the exact same max. OC with Cyclops and the SC 425 BIOS, FWIW.


so how much difference would i see if i flashed my card to the SC none modded?
thinking of waitting untill they get some in stock them exchanging mine for the evga SC card as im thinking of getting one more for SLI
cant seem to figure out the flashing (i can run command as admin but it just says C/windows/system23> thats the only way i can get into command prom as admin) win 8.1
and my card cost £885 thats $1317 lol dont really want to void the warranty


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> shipping from slovenia


And still a heck of a lot cheaper than ordering from performance-pcs..


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> so how much difference would i see if i flashed my card to the SC none modded?
> thinking of waitting untill they get some in stock them exchanging mine for the evga SC card as im thinking of getting one more for SLI
> cant seem to figure out the flashing (i can run command as admin but it just says C/windows/system23> thats the only way i can get into command prom as admin) win 8.1
> and my card cost £885 thats $1317 lol dont really want to void the warranty


+127 MHz is around 13% more, but this may not translate to 13% more FPS. You can run 3DMark Firestrike to compare the scores.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Nearly two hours later and my Titan X is being packaged and prepared for shipment from Amazon.com

Woohoo!


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> That article is a bit dated (2008). I agree that it's probably not necessary to get a 1600w PSU to run two T-X cards on air (or even water), but it's always nice to have some elbow room.


Same. Had a 1000 watt psu and though "oh I'll never have to upgrade from that" Then 6 months after a few upgrades I had to upgrade it. Decided to not want to have to deal with that crap again so I got the biggest and baddest I could find, platinum 1600 watt psu. Now I have plenty of room to upgrade even further if I want in the future.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robitussin*
> 
> if you have to return for RMA it certainly doesn't hurt to have your stock bios backed up to flash over before hand


if you brick the card can you still flash the bios back?
if they find out you flashed it do they not replace it?


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> They're finally here! Damn these are even nicer looking in person than in the pictures. The build quality is definitely great. First quick and dirty run: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6397095 ASICs are 77% and 70%. Was hoping they'd both be closer together but we'll see how they clock.












How are they so far?


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> An Amazon.com rep just told me my order was scheduled to be shipped out on Monday and would arrive by Thursday, the 2nd, as noted on the order page.
> 
> I'm not really pleased I have to wait an extra couple of days than people who ordered after me, and are also out of country, but at least it'll be a good weekend... Next week.


I ordered as soon as the Amazon link went live and mine is not shipping till Monday.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> if you brick the card can you still flash the bios back?
> if they find out you flashed it do they not replace it?


Yes you can flash it back if bricked, but takes a little extra work. They can't tell you flashed it if you put the original bios back.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> I ordered as soon as the Amazon link went live and mine is not shipping till Monday.


Very interesting, it looks like one user here who ordered from Amazon has his cards.

I got an email an hour ago saying mine is now being packaged for delivery, but the order page hasn't updated yet.


----------



## lajgnd

I ordered the SC from amazon, haven't even got am estimate from them yet. Should have kept my original vanilla order. Figured amazon would get them both in around the same time, guess not LOL


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> +127 MHz is around 13% more, but this may not translate to 13% more FPS. You can run 3DMark Firestrike to compare the scores.


ive got mine to +200mhz PT 110% boosting to 1376 then to 1363 some times gpu temp 67oc
i jsut mean the bios is it worth flashing to it if i got my card overcloked anyway? dose it overclock better?
or is it just a better out the box overclock?


----------



## lowgun

Just got mine


----------



## SweWiking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> 
> 
> This is from the Titan X SC, got it installed in my gf´s computer atm just to see that it worked fine. Cba to rip out my 780ti´s redo the loop and run the Titan X on air till mon/tue next week and then empty the system again to hook up the Titan to the loop and bleed it again.
> 
> But its so tempting....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The card boosts up to 1329mhz w/o any oc from my part at all, just installed the 347.90 drivers and played some games. The power target is at default 100% and the original bios is still on there. Will flash it with Sheyster´s modded SC bios (thanks for your work Sheyster) when i got it under water and are ready for some oc´ing.
> 
> The fan curve is set to auto and the card seem to run ar around 65c-71c, Im not use to see a graficcard get this hot. My 780ti´s max out at ~39c under water, but im sure EK did a fantastic job with the Titan X water block too tho, i wouldnt expect any thing less from EK.
> 
> *My old 780ti´s was 76% (both of them) and ran fine on 1330-1350mhz with the skyn3t bios.
> 
> **Btw it looks like EVGA only uses phillips head screws on the Titan X cards. Atleast there wasnt any torx on my card at all, just 2 diff sizes of phillips head screws.


Did you get that card from Inet.se ? Looking awesome!


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> Very interesting, it looks like one user here who ordered from Amazon has his cards.
> 
> I got an email an hour ago saying mine is now being packaged for delivery, but the order page hasn't updated yet.


Honestly I am fine with it. I'm not going to be getting my WC stuff for a while it looks like anyways (two days later and still nothing has shipped from PPCs). However I hope Amazon has ample supply from here, because if I get a dud card mine is 100% going back for replacement. I didn't spend $400 on watercooling gear to get a card that doesn't OC worth jack.


----------



## kossiewossie

Stock bios, and on air.

I ran Fire Strike extreme

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6398234

Core is +220 = 1357 and stable so far

compared to Stock clock

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6397959

going to try different driver, now

---

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6398459

Core is +220 = 1357 and stable so far
with 347.88 driver this time, little better score.

+ 220 core + 100 mem
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6398619

+230 core + 250 mem
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6398816

this is on air, max temp on gpus is 54c - 61c, but fan is on max, sounds like a hoover lol
so very minimal improvement when overclocking past +300 on the memory


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Honestly I am fine with it. I'm not going to be getting my WC stuff for a while it looks like anyways (two days later and still nothing has shipped from PPCs). However I hope Amazon has ample supply from here, because if I get a dud card mine is 100% going back for replacement. I didn't spend $400 on watercooling gear to get a card that doesn't OC worth jack.


I had to ask them to clarify, and they said that it will likely not ship out today for me after all, even though I did get the packaging email. So it does look like Monday for me too.

That is very weird to me, and I'm more inclined to believe Monday is old information and they just happened to be able to fulfill my order. I can't see them sending me a packaging email days before it's actually sent.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> And still a heck of a lot cheaper than ordering from performance-pcs..


I know! I use the EK Shop , 3 day and it's always on time.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> *Yes you can flash it back if bricked*, but takes a little extra work. They can't tell you flashed it if you put the original bios back.


lol - don't even want to think about the psyche-therapy you'd be asked to provide.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Yes you can flash it back if bricked, but takes a little extra work. They can't tell you flashed it if you put the original bios back.


really thats good then







shame to lose all that money


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Same. Had a 1000 watt psu and though "oh I'll never have to upgrade from that" Then 6 months after a few upgrades I had to upgrade it. Decided to not want to have to deal with that crap again so I got the biggest and baddest I could find, platinum 1600 watt psu. Now I have plenty of room to upgrade even further if I want in the future.


You could still upgrade to 2 kW PSU.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> You could still upgrade to 2 kW PSU.


I know! I just saw that a a month ago or so, that superflower 2 KW PSU. That would be a tough one to max out without going LN2 I think. Maybe an SR-2 dual CPU set up with 4 GPU's?

Give me a bit on it, I'll need to come up with some over-the-top made up excuse to get that type of set-up. Szeged already stole the HVAC system excuse. Maybe I'll pretend I render graphics or something or run a server in my house or some non-sense.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> You could still upgrade to 2 kW PSU.










No..









Edit: Actually I think you sold him on the idea, see above...


----------



## 5150 Joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are they so far?


Thanks, it took Amazon long enough! They're doing 1380 MHz on stock voltage in 3DMark which is decent enough. I have to add some voltage for them to maintain 1.4 GHz stable but that's because of the second card (70% ASIC). The 77% ASIC one does 1.4 GHz on stock volts so I'm tempted to send the second one back. Buddy of mine from Tech|Inferno is going to make me a custom vbios (he doesn't use maxwell bios tweak).


----------



## Pj811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> 
> 
> This is from the Titan X SC, got it installed in my gf´s computer atm just to see that it worked fine. Cba to rip out my 780ti´s redo the loop and run the Titan X on air till mon/tue next week and then empty the system again to hook up the Titan to the loop and bleed it again.
> 
> But its so tempting....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The card boosts up to 1329mhz w/o any oc from my part at all, just installed the 347.90 drivers and played some games. The power target is at default 100% and the original bios is still on there. Will flash it with Sheyster´s modded SC bios (thanks for your work Sheyster) when i got it under water and are ready for some oc´ing.
> 
> The fan curve is set to auto and the card seem to run ar around 65c-71c, Im not use to see a graficcard get this hot. My 780ti´s max out at ~39c under water, but im sure EK did a fantastic job with the Titan X water block too tho, i wouldnt expect any thing less from EK.
> 
> *My old 780ti´s was 76% (both of them) and ran fine on 1330-1350mhz with the skyn3t bios.
> 
> **Btw it looks like EVGA only uses phillips head screws on the Titan X cards. Atleast there wasnt any torx on my card at all, just 2 diff sizes of phillips head screws.



Sorry a bit late but what the purpose of Asic?


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pj811*
> 
> 
> Sorry a bit late but what the purpose of Asic?


Its an arbitrary number that people think holds value on how cards overclock at an Air/water level.

Its just Some Number.


----------



## bracco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> I had to ask them to clarify, and they said that it will likely not ship out today for me after all, even though I did get the packaging email. So it does look like Monday for me too.
> 
> That is very weird to me, and I'm more inclined to believe Monday is old information and they just happened to be able to fulfill my order. I can't see them sending me a packaging email days before it's actually sent.


Smokey, and others who have ordered from Amazon who have confirmation or the cards already on the way. When did you place your orders? I didnt get my order in until the 23rd and am still waiting on a shipping estimate. Thanks!


----------



## 5150 Joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bracco*
> 
> Smokey, and others who have ordered from Amazon who have confirmation or the cards already on the way. When did you place your orders? I didnt get my order in until the 23rd and am still waiting on a shipping estimate. Thanks!


Mine came today from Amazon but I ordered on the 18th. I'm impressed with these but the performance difference between these OC'd vs my old 980 SLI in 3DMark isn't that much, about 27% max for the graphics score: http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/4428550/fs/4162108 At stock most reviews found the difference at 33%.


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> hey cyclops - are you willing to mod your bios further? give me a PM.


Further as in more TDP headroom?


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Further as in more TDP headroom?


And ASUS branding.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> Thanks, it took Amazon long enough! They're doing 1380 MHz on stock voltage in 3DMark which is decent enough. I have to add some voltage for them to maintain 1.4 GHz stable but that's because of the second card (70% ASIC). The 77% ASIC one does 1.4 GHz on stock volts so I'm tempted to send the second one back. Buddy of mine from Tech|Inferno is going to make me a custom vbios (he doesn't use maxwell bios tweak).


Awesome! I'd probably do the same.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bracco*
> 
> Smokey, and others who have ordered from Amazon who have confirmation or the cards already on the way. When did you place your orders? I didnt get my order in until the 23rd and am still waiting on a shipping estimate. Thanks!


Also ordered on the 18th, and it's looking like it'll be sent Monday and here on Thursday. Unless they actually do ship it today, which they should considering they sent me a packaging email a few hours ago.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Further as in more TDP headroom?


yeah sure, but I was thinking more voltage - we can at least try.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> And ASUS branding.


lol.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> Awesome! I'd probably do the same.
> Also ordered on the 18th, and it's looking like it'll be sent Monday and here on Thursday. Unless they actually do ship it today, which they should considering they sent me a packaging email a few hours ago.


Why didn't you complain about the delay? They offered me free one day shipping when I did. Then again I am a prime customer who spends thousands a year there and it was only like a $5 savings but hey!


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> Buddy of mine from Tech|Inferno is going to make me a custom vbios (he doesn't use maxwell bios tweak).


If your buddy is "svl7" and he approves, please share it with us here.


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> And ASUS branding.


They're all reference cards anyway.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah sure, but I was thinking more voltage - we can at least try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol.


We're gonna need a new MBT for more voltage I'm afraid.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Why didn't you complain about the delay? They offered me free one day shipping when I did. Then again I am a prime customer who spends thousands a year there and it was only like a $5 savings but hey!


They already waived my shipping fees, so there was nothing left for them to do.









Unfortunately the date of Thursday was already in place before I got a packaging email today... I don't understand why they sent that email because it got me pretty excited for nothing.

I asked CS about it and they simply said it probably won't be shipped today, so again I'm left wondering why i received a packing for delivery email. What are they packing then? Other than waiving shipping fees, Amazon reps aren't very helpful it seems.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> They're all reference cards anyway.
> We're gonna need a new MBT for more voltage I'm afraid.


GS is joking. (at least I didn't - yet - ask for one that renames an Asus to NVidia









so... raising from 1.281V (and on the clocks) won;t have effect? Raising to 1.281 seems to enable higher (bench stable anyway) clocks, maybe 1.312 or so would take also?
If yes.. then we'll def need moar powa.







)

like this:

nvtx1300.zip 150k .zip file


look ok to you?


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> Mine came today from Amazon but I ordered on the 18th. I'm impressed with these but the performance difference between these OC'd vs my old 980 SLI in 3DMark isn't that much, about 27% max for the graphics score: http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/4428550/fs/4162108 At stock most reviews found the difference at 33%.


Isn't that regular 1080? What about ultra 4k? Might see a greater difference.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> They're all reference cards anyway.


I know this, what if I say pretty please?


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> GS is joking. (at least I didn't - yet - ask for one that renames an Asus to NVidia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so... raising from 1.281V (and on the clocks) won;t have effect? Raising to 1.281 seems to enable higher (bench stable anyway) clocks, maybe 1.312 or so would take also?
> If yes.. then we'll def need moar powa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> like this:
> 
> nvtx1300.zip 150k .zip file
> 
> 
> look ok to you?


 nvtx1300-Mod.zip 221k .zip file


You can try that one
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> I know this, what if I say pretty please?


Sure.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> nvtx1300-Mod.zip 221k .zip file
> 
> 
> You can try that one
> Sure.


cool - after dinner...


----------



## sgs2008

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bracco*
> 
> Smokey, and others who have ordered from Amazon who have confirmation or the cards already on the way. When did you place your orders? I didnt get my order in until the 23rd and am still waiting on a shipping estimate. Thanks!


Ordered mine on the 18th as well just got the hsipping e-mail, eta is wednesday


----------



## sgs2008

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> I had to ask them to clarify, and they said that it will likely not ship out today for me after all, even though I did get the packaging email. So it does look like Monday for me too.
> 
> That is very weird to me, and I'm more inclined to believe Monday is old information and they just happened to be able to fulfill my order. I can't see them sending me a packaging email days before it's actually sent.


I got my packing e-mail about 12 hours before they shipped mine


----------



## 5150 Joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> If your buddy is "svl7" and he approves, please share it with us here.


That's him and yes I'll post the bios here once he mods it. He said Sunday is when he'll get around to it.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> That's him and yes I'll post the bios here once he mods it. He said Sunday is when he'll get around to it.


Great! Thank you.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgs2008*
> 
> I got my packing e-mail about 12 hours before they shipped mine


Appreciate the heads up, thanks. I figured it was maybe a few minutes or a couple of hours at most.


----------



## skummm

Hi all.

I have not had much time to play with my card (got an Asus since that it available for a non-gouging price well, by UK standards, lol) but so far so good









Still waiting for my waterblock so not pushing too far yet









I took Sheyster's modded EVGA SC bios and edited the fan profiles to tame the heat a bit for those on air / still waiting for blocks, i'll attach it here if anyone wants to play.

Basically min fan speed is 45%, it ramps up to 60% at 70c and max fan is untouched.

Personally I find this curve acceptable noise wise and my max temp during several loops of Valley was 66c.

With this bios my card (ASIC 69.1) sits happily at 1304 core in Valley but max voltage is 1.168v... should the modded SC bios boost the volts a bit more or are we limited to increasing voltage via software?


[ATTACH=30606][/ATTACH][URL=htt...achments/30606]GM200SCa.doc 221k .doc file


----------



## 5150 Joker

So my first card is great, it does 1430 MHz on stock 1.13v voltage. The other one (70% ASIC) barely does 1350 MHz. Would you keep the second one or send it back?


----------



## carlhil2

Waiting for my other card, just the one Titan X is handling the games that I have played so far at 4k very smoothly, even at the lower fps, if I didn't know my frames on screen, I wouldn't know that difference from my sli-980 Classifieds...


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> So my first card is great, it does 1430 MHz on stock 1.13v voltage. The other one (70% ASIC) barely does 1350 MHz. Would you keep the second one or send it back?


I've not had an issue with my 3 cards reaching 1550mhz core/8200mhz mem, and their ASIC scores are 75%, 72% and 59% (using the original Cyclops bios on the first page, max power target). I honestly think people are putting way too much stock in ASIC scores.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> So my first card is great, it does 1430 MHz on stock 1.13v voltage. The other one (70% ASIC) barely does 1350 MHz. Would you keep the second one or send it back?


Have you tried upping the voltage or not? Simply because one card does better at stock volts doesn't mean it will actually end up higher at max voltage.

For instance when I had two MSI 970s, one could do 1460 on stock volts and the other 1520. The 1460 card did 1550 at max volts while the 1520 card couldn't do even a single MHz higher regardless of how much voltage it was fed.


----------



## sgs2008

What program are you guys using to increase volts ?


----------



## Jpmboy

One thing I'm pretty sure of is that in this thread folks are quoting clock frequencies with different methods/software.

precX and NV inspector will offset your voltage


----------



## skummm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgs2008*
> 
> What program are you guys using to increase volts ?


The latest version of Nvidia Inspector is altering voltage nicely for me









@Jpmboy what is giving accurate clock readings do you think?

I'm currently using GPUz 8.2


----------



## sgs2008

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skummm*
> 
> The latest version of Nvidia Inspector is altering voltage nicely for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Jpmboy what is giving accurate clock readings do you think?
> 
> I'm currently using GPUz 8.2


Ok thanks what would you say is the max safe voltage for air ?


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> I've not had an issue with my 3 cards reaching 1550mhz core/8200mhz mem, and their ASIC scores are 75%, 72% and 59% (using the original Cyclops bios on the first page, max power target). I honestly think people are putting way too much stock in ASIC scores.


Hitting 1550 in tri SLI is
Pretty impressive .


----------



## skummm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgs2008*
> 
> Ok thanks what would you say is the max safe voltage for air ?


It really depends on your card temps and ambient.

I'm not pushing my card over 70c on air.... still waiting for my waterblock.... my ambient temp is around 16c right now and my self imposed limit means my max voltage with my current fan profile is 1.21v


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skummm*
> 
> The latest version of Nvidia Inspector is altering voltage nicely for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Jpmboy what is giving accurate clock readings do you think?
> 
> I'm currently using GPUz 8.2


yeah - not so sure about "accurate" but consistent would be helpful. can't run more than one without a sensor poling error. maybe I can gen some data and see.. but I do want to run that 1300 bios up the ladder.


----------



## 5150 Joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> I've not had an issue with my 3 cards reaching 1550mhz core/8200mhz mem, and their ASIC scores are 75%, 72% and 59% (using the original Cyclops bios on the first page, max power target). I honestly think people are putting way too much stock in ASIC scores.


I used the Cyclops one too and the odd thing I found is when using Precision X to OC, it reports one value while GPU-Z another. GPU-Z is usually off as it reports a much higher core + boost than there is in reality.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Have you tried upping the voltage or not? Simply because one card does better at stock volts doesn't mean it will actually end up higher at max voltage.
> 
> For instance when I had two MSI 970s, one could do 1460 on stock volts and the other 1520. The 1460 card did 1550 at max volts while the 1520 card couldn't do even a single MHz higher regardless of how much voltage it was fed.


Yep I added full voltage to both cards and the highest I could get was 1450 MHz. Highest I can get on stock volts is about 1430 MHz on the 77% ASIC and about 1350 on the 70%.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgs2008*
> 
> What program are you guys using to increase volts ?


Just Precision X so far.


----------



## sgs2008

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skummm*
> 
> It really depends on your card temps and ambient.
> 
> I'm not pushing my card over 70c on air.... still waiting for my waterblock.... my ambient temp is around 16c right now and my self imposed limit means my max voltage with my current fan profile is 1.21v


Ok thanks and what clock s are you running. I dont mind having my fan running at 100% a lot so my temps should be ok though my ambient is 25c


----------



## BigMack70

OK so after playing around with my cards for another couple days, I'm a bit frustrated... is it a common thing with these cards that increasing voltage *decreases* stability of an overclock? With overvolting, I can get 3dmark to pass consistently at almost 1500 MHz on the core but no matter what I do, if I have a voltage bump applied, eventually I get a crash in some game. Without any voltage bump, 1370 MHz (+200 core) is all I can get 100% stable. That same clock is *not* stable if I overvolt.

Had this same issue with my two 780s... voltage increases were a no-go. Can't tell if it's my cards, the fact that they're air cooled and not under water, or if I'm just missing something about how to overvolt Kepler/Maxwell.


----------



## Jpmboy

example (assuming no polling clash on the sensor)



1450/2008


----------



## skummm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgs2008*
> 
> Ok thanks and what clock s are you running. I dont mind having my fan running at 100% a lot so my temps should be ok though my ambient is 25c


Ok well if I leave voltage alone (1.16v) my card maxes out at 1304 core @66c and if I bump voltage up to 1.21v the core clocks up to 1342 and temps up to 68c (both are using the fan profile modded EVGA SC bios I posted above









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> example (assuming no polling clash on the sensor)
> 
> 
> 
> 1450/2008


That is quite some disrepancy!


----------



## wholeeo

Getting 1440 on my stock EVGA's so far. Actually had a bit of a scare when I first started playing with them. For some reason when SLI was initially enabled I was getting blue flickering in 3D mode







. I had removed the SLI bridge and blew into the connectors and so far so good.

edit 1470


----------



## 5150 Joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Getting 1440 on my stock EVGA's so far. Actually had a bit of a scare when I first started playing with them. For some reason when SLI was initially enabled I was getting blue flickering in 3D mode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I had removed the SLI bridge and blew into the connectors and so far so good.


Is that with voltage bumped all the way up?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> Is that with voltage bumped all the way up?


Yes, that's with it bumped all the way up in EVGA Precision. I should have mentioned that.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> example (assuming no polling clash on the sensor)
> 
> 
> 
> 1450/2008


Any idea which is the more accurate?

The memory is the oddest one I think showing up at 4000 mhz vs 2000 mhz


----------



## 5150 Joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> OK so after playing around with my cards for another couple days, I'm a bit frustrated... is it a common thing with these cards that increasing voltage *decreases* stability of an overclock? With overvolting, I can get 3dmark to pass consistently at almost 1500 MHz on the core but no matter what I do, if I have a voltage bump applied, eventually I get a crash in some game. Without any voltage bump, 1370 MHz (+200 core) is all I can get 100% stable. That same clock is *not* stable if I overvolt.
> 
> Had this same issue with my two 780s... voltage increases were a no-go. Can't tell if it's my cards, the fact that they're air cooled and not under water, or if I'm just missing something about how to overvolt Kepler/Maxwell.


Can't say I saw that with the 980s I had and haven't had these long enough to test yet. I'll be stress testing them some more after Tuesday. What games are you seeing crashes in?


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Voltage is locked in AB at this time, you need to use Prec X.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> can't use afterburner ATM with these cards. Only precision X will adjust voltage.
> 
> If you are maxing out power target and you still cant get stable its time to push more voltage.


Thanks guys. This is the info I needed. I typically avoid Precision X because the UI is perhaps the must unfriendly, ugly thing I've ever seen









But it worked. Pushed the voltage up by 112mV and now it's super stable. But the temperature is absolutely not exceeding 70 degrees. Even when running Crysis 3 at 4K with 4xTXAA for an extended period of time. Could it be that the temperature reading is inaccurate? Because it's not matching up with expectations.

Here's a screenshot of my on screen display.

Card "should" be hitting around 83 degrees under load.










I do have my fan profile setup to be 100% if the card hits 80 degrees, so I don't know if that's helping or not.


----------



## Hanshin

Quote:


> Your Amazon.com order of "EVGA GeForce GTX TITAN X 12..." has shipped!


I love when I start a day like that!


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Thanks guys. This is the info I needed. I typically avoid Precision X because the UI is perhaps the must unfriendly, ugly thing I've ever seen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it worked. Pushed the voltage up by 112mV and now it's super stable. But the temperature is absolutely not exceeding 70 degrees. Even when running Crysis 3 at 4K with 4xTXAA for an extended period of time. Could it be that the temperature reading is inaccurate? Because it's not matching up with expectations.
> 
> Here's a screenshot of my on screen display.
> 
> Card "should" be hitting around 83 degrees under load.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have my fan profile setup to be 100% if the card hits 80 degrees, so I don't know if that's helping or not.


Temps depend on ambient. And Anand just use the stock fan profile so that's why their card is so hot.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Any idea which is the more accurate?
> 
> The memory is the oddest one I think showing up at 4000 mhz vs 2000 mhz


for the gpu clock.. IDK what's accurate. I'd say gpuZ sensor tab and Px graph (which is the same as NVI graph/monitor) the ram depends on the software but is consistent...the frequency is 2000, effective (it's DDR5) is 4x, or 8000. the 4000... seems like someone put a wrong multiplier in the code.


----------



## iMSKG

I managed this so far, it settles at 1410mhz and temps at 75 with my current fancurve that tops at 65%.
Tested for about 7hours of various gaming and benchmarks, stable so far.

Using the evgasc-425tdp bios right now, it's the first one i tried. Not sure if I should maybe use the normal evga-sc bios instead since I'm probably gonna stick with aircooling

75ish temps should be alright for 24/7 right? or does maxwell need to run cooler?


----------



## carlhil2

That's why I went from the Cyclops to the SC bios, I couldn't tell my clocks...


----------



## nersty

On air so far as the block isn't out for delivery till Monday:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4429146

Stock Asus bios.
+260 on the core
+300 on the vram

Boosts to 1512 stable so far.


----------



## Quellcode1

He there,
maybe one of you guys can help me. I tried to flash my BIOS on my GTX Titan X... it always tells me that there´s an error. I used bypass and Win 8.1 and get always the same error message. I´ve got an nVidia original card.

What could that possibly be?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quellcode1*
> 
> He there,
> maybe one of you guys can help me. I tried to flash my BIOS on my GTX Titan X... it always tells me that there´s an error. I used bypass and Win 8.1 and get always the same error message. I´ve got an nVidia original card.
> 
> What could that possibly be?


Open command prompt inside of the folder, copy and paste "nvflash -6 X.rom" for example, inside cp, press "enter" , you should be good to go..


----------



## Jpmboy

and... disable the display driver in dev manager.

as carhil2 said - open the nvflash folder (version from teh OP) disable the display driver, then drag and drop the bios onto the nvflash.exe icon., enable the driver, reboot. done.


----------



## carlhil2

I am sorry, I meant to open command prompt inside of folder and type, or, copy and paste this-nvflash -6 X.rom, or, whatever the name of bios, inside of the open prompt...press "enter" a couple of times, maybe three, ..that's how I flash.starting with my OG Titan...the drag and drop doesn't seem to work for me...


----------



## dr/owned

Something badly wrong with sheyster's bios - GM200SC-425.rom . Firestrike Ultra score dropped from mid-8000's to high 7000's and GPU usage was very bouncy instead of solid upper 90's. Flashed back to stock vanilla bios and score went back up.


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr/owned*
> 
> Something badly wrong with sheyster's bios - GM200SC-425.rom . Firestrike Ultra score dropped from mid-8000's to high 7000's and GPU usage was very bouncy instead of solid upper 90's. Flashed back to stock vanilla bios and score went back up.


That is weird. I can say when I was testing the 425 on air the gpu usage was higher but now it has dropped to mid 80-90 or so that I am under water. Gpu is still running fine however. When I get time I will flash back to stock to see if I have a different score and see if I see the same. Prior to 425 though I was consistently hitting the power limit of 110.


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasualCat*
> 
> I don't know, but it sure looks like it could have been for another 8 pin power connector.


It probably is because the notch in the pcb is probably for the lock mechanism of the 8 pin connector like asus direct cu series.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> for the gpu clock.. IDK what's accurate. I'd say gpuZ sensor tab and Px graph (which is the same as NVI graph/monitor) the ram depends on the software but is consistent...the frequency is 2000, effective (it's DDR5) is 4x, or 8000. the 4000... seems like someone put a wrong multiplier in the code.


Yep, that is what is accurate for core. Until we get a newer bios tweaker, my workaround for the common tab "TDP clock, 3d base clock, and boost clock" changes not being properly applied (they just change what is seen on gpuz main screen, but not actual value) was .....

(for getting 1354 load clocks with stock volts)....
-I slid "max table clock" in boost table so 55 is aligned with 1354 (sets my boost to 1354 at stock/1.168v, since 1.168v is linked to clk 55 and cant undo that link yet).
-If I set boost limit at 1354 (in common tab), it will lock my voltage at stock, since cant climb the boost table the 5 necessary notches to raise volts to 1.224 (stock max).. So I set boost limit at 1418 which just allows full volt increase to 1.224 via increase to 60 clk (in case I decide to run higher volts/speed via precX).
-My stock boost is still limited to 1354 (since stock v is 1.168), until I increase the volts, then core goes up to 1418 if max volts to 1.224. From there my speed will always start at 1418, when adding core speed at max volts.
-Whatever I change in common tabs "boost clock", "TDP base clock", and "3d base clock" doesnt change those respective speeds (with current tweaker) but just makes values show up incorrectly in gpuz main tab (sensor reads correctly stilll). So I set "boost clock" to 1354 just so it reads correctly, and have to leave TDP/3d base clocks alone, since cant change those for real.

Then speeds always read correctly and the same, and since core speed doesnt matter, since boost speed is always applied unless throttling, I get 1354 always at load:


----------



## romanlegion13th

hey guys

got my card stable on +208mhz core normal EVGA bios @ 63oc boost to 1385mhz

if i add more core and votage +221mhz +49mV i get boost jumps 1423-1410-1398-1423 just up and down
is this okay had it pass test like this fire strike valley gamed on it allso
would like to keep a steady boost
seems more voltage i put dont seem to help makes boost to 1436 but still jumpy with +112mV
im a bit of a noob to overclocking guys


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Waiting for my other card, just the one Titan X is handling the games that I have played so far at 4k very smoothly, even at the lower fps, if I didn't know my frames on screen, I wouldn't know that difference from my sli-980 Classifieds...


Examples? Settings?

Thats what I want to hear. Gsync? I have a xb280hk. Maybe its a good thing I was only able to order one card. All I care about is being able to use the highest textures setting.. No need for any type of aa/filtering.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> Examples? Settings?
> 
> Thats what I want to hear. Gsync? I have a xb280hk. Maybe its a good thing I was only able to order one card. All I care about is being able to use the highest textures setting.. No need for any type of aa/filtering.


My card is @1445 with +400 on the ram. the games that I have played so far are Assetto Corsa, Watch Dogs, Far Cry 4, older games like GTA 4, GRiD Autosport, etc. max settings with 2xaa...my monitor is in my sig..


----------



## gavros777

My titan x becomes unstable when i add volts.
I can add +245 on gpu clock and +400 on memory and pass the benchmarks but when i add volts it freezes during the benchmarks.
Anyone knows why is doing that?


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> hey guys
> 
> got my card stable on +208mhz core normal EVGA bios @ 63oc boost to 1385mhz
> 
> if i add more core and votage +221mhz +49mV i get boost jumps 1423-1410-1398-1423 just up and down
> is this okay had it pass test like this fire strike valley gamed on it allso
> would like to keep a steady boost
> seems more voltage i put dont seem to help makes boost to 1436 but still jumpy with +112mV
> im a bit of a noob to overclocking guys


You are hitting the power limit and thus need a different bios.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> You are hitting the power limit and thus need a different bios.


I don't wan to change the bios what it for gameing but
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> You are hitting the power limit and thus need a different bios.


so is the jumping not meant to happen? is that bad would i get jumping in game?

why is ovrtvolting makeing it more unstable my heats low

dont want to flah to a modded Bios just want to max minr out for gameing

any one got any links to Fire strike exstream keys for sale cheap?
its £18,99 over here off steam


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> My titan x becomes unstable when i add volts.
> I can add +245 on gpu clock and +400 on memory and pass the benchmarks but when i add volts it freezes during the benchmarks.
> Anyone knows why is doing that?


The Titan X is doing things that I have not seen other cards do, but when you add voltage, even without adding anything more to the core, it boosts higher. I have not messed with Maxwell GPU's because my prior GPU was an original pair of Titans. For you, you are adding +245 to the core, but when you add more volts instead of it going +245, it is going much further. Best way to test to make sure is to have Precision X show it in the OSD. Instead of adding +245, change it to 225 or something like that. Add the voltage and then note what your boost clock jumps up to.

This card does go faster with more voltage regardless if you add more to the core. If you are crashing when more volts are being added it is either heat or you reached the max OC your card can handle. +245 to the core however is nothing to sneeze about, that is a pretty damn good clock you got without adding voltage.


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> I don't wan to change the bios what it for gameing but
> so is the jumping not meant to happen? is that bad would i get jumping in game?
> 
> why is ovrtvolting makeing it more unstable my heats low
> 
> dont want to flah to a modded Bios just want to max minr out for gameing
> 
> any one got any links to Fire strike exstream keys for sale cheap?
> its £18,99 over here off steam


The throttling you are experiencing is because you are hitting some threshold of some kind. It can be heat, it can be hitting the power target as well. My cards (both of them tested individually) did the same exact thing. What I noticed was that once it hit like 60c it would throttle down slightly and as the temp rose a bit more it would throttle down some more, but nothing massive like hitting the heat wall or anything. I was also hitting the power target ceiling of 110 when using the original bios.

However, ever since I put water blocks on my card they never throttle, not even once and this is multiple runs of benchmarks, gaming and more benchmarks, my clocks hit their high and never budge at all. Since I moved to Water I am using the 425tdp SC Bios and I am not hitting no where near the power target, but heat has been eliminated as a contributing factor to the throttling. I am planning to go back to the stock Bios for testing some stuff, but I am pretty sure the throttling is based on the heat.

Regardless, it throttling like that should not impact your gaming at all. You are hitting some good speeds to begin with.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> The throttling you are experiencing is because you are hitting some threshold of some kind. It can be heat, it can be hitting the power target as well. My cards (both of them tested individually) did the same exact thing. What I noticed was that once it hit like 60c it would throttle down slightly and as the temp rose a bit more it would throttle down some more, but nothing massive like hitting the heat wall or anything. I was also hitting the power target ceiling of 110 when using the original bios.
> 
> However, ever since I put water blocks on my card they never throttle, not even once and this is multiple runs of benchmarks, gaming and more benchmarks, my clocks hit their high and never budge at all. Since I moved to Water I am using the 425tdp SC Bios and I am not hitting no where near the power target, but heat has been eliminated as a contributing factor to the throttling. I am planning to go back to the stock Bios for testing some stuff, but I am pretty sure the throttling is based on the heat.
> 
> Regardless, it throttling like that should not impact your gaming at all. You are hitting some good speeds to begin with.


yup samething happened on my tb. Wb in temps dropped n even the pl. Heaven used to hit 10% higher.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> I have a Panasonic 65" UHDTV. It is one of the few Ultra HD sets that has a display port, which is allowing me to do 4k/60fps! Some of the newer sets have HDMI 2.0, but a lot of them are the gimped 2.0 which is not running at full speed.


I'm sorry to go off topic here;

How's the input lag on that 4K Pana? I just read a review on the AV forum which stated that they recorded 90ms input lag, but this was on HDMI. I'm guessing that using the Display Port reduce's it considerably? Are you noticing any lag at all compared to your previous experiences with other monitors???

Source; https://www.avforums.com/review/panasonic-tx-55ax902b-ax902-ultra-hd-4k-tv-review.10928

P.S. How do you guys change the URL so its hidden under Source/Spoilers etc???


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> I'm sorry to go off topic here;
> 
> How's the input lag on that 4K Pana? I just read a review on the AV forum which stated that they recorded 90ms input lag, but this was on HDMI. I'm guessing that using the Display Port reduce's it considerably? Are you noticing any lag at all compared to your previous experiences with other monitors???
> 
> Source; https://www.avforums.com/review/panasonic-tx-55ax902b-ax902-ultra-hd-4k-tv-review.10928
> 
> P.S. How do you guys change the URL so its hidden under Source/Spoilers etc???


That is the AX900. I have the AX800. The 900 uses diming zones which is why the input lag is much higher on it. The 800 series has a rated input lag of 38ms. I know for many PC gamers that sounds high, especially for competitive play, but for me it has been great. The input lag is hardly noticeable. The AX800 and some of the Sony 4k's have pretty good (in HDTV/UHD terms) input lag. It is not like PC monitors and 1ms-4ms, but for a big screen TV the 38ms is pretty good.


----------



## romanlegion13th

just been benching shadow of mordor in 5120x2880 DRS all maxed
got 6.922 GB RAM use lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> The throttling you are experiencing is because you are hitting some threshold of some kind. It can be heat, it can be hitting the power target as well. My cards (both of them tested individually) did the same exact thing. What I noticed was that once it hit like 60c it would throttle down slightly and as the temp rose a bit more it would throttle down some more, but nothing massive like hitting the heat wall or anything. I was also hitting the power target ceiling of 110 when using the original bios.
> 
> However, ever since I put water blocks on my card they never throttle, not even once and this is multiple runs of benchmarks, gaming and more benchmarks, my clocks hit their high and never budge at all. Since I moved to Water I am using the 425tdp SC Bios and I am not hitting no where near the power target, but heat has been eliminated as a contributing factor to the throttling. I am planning to go back to the stock Bios for testing some stuff, but I am pretty sure the throttling is based on the heat.
> 
> Regardless, it throttling like that should not impact your gaming at all. You are hitting some good speeds to begin with.


thamks just got it to +221hmz hitting 1398mhz steady no drops
done heaven valley few times each totalwar rome2 bench 4kDRS Atilla 1440p shadow or mordor 5k lol
going to game propper tomorrow with it and see if i can keep it stable
temp is 63-64oc
whats the safe temps to runs these cards?

off topic
just been benching shadow of mordor in 5120x2880 DRS all maxed
got 6.922 GB RAM use lol

so we hitting the over 6gb so to all the Titan Haters we do need 12GB Vram lol


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> That is the AX900. I have the AX800. The 900 uses diming zones which is why the input lag is much higher on it. The 800 series has a rated input lag of 38ms. I know for many PC gamers that sounds high, especially for competitive play, but for me it has been great. The input lag is hardly noticeable. The AX800 and some of the Sony 4k's have pretty good (in HDTV/UHD terms) input lag. It is not like PC monitors and 1ms-4ms, but for a big screen TV the 38ms is pretty good.


is the the problem with TVs as monitors input lag whats the lowest you can get in a TV?
why is there no big 40inc IPS monitors im just waiting to buy one seen the VA 40INC
But want a ips


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> is the the problem with TVs as monitors input lag whats the lowest you can get in a TV?
> why is there no big 40inc IPS monitors im just waiting to buy one seen the VA 40INC
> But want a ips


The lowest HDTV that I have read and seen are the Sony 1080p screens. Can't remember which models, I have one upstairs a 65" 1080p with a rated 18ms input lag.

For UHD the lowest I have seen is the Panasonic AX800 (the one I own in my gaming room) at 38ms and some of the Sony 4k sets which the best I think is at 39ms.


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> just been benching shadow of mordor in 5120x2880 DRS all maxed
> got 6.922 GB RAM use lol
> thamks just got it to +221hmz hitting 1398mhz steady no drops
> done heaven valley few times each totalwar rome2 bench 4kDRS Atilla 1440p shadow or mordor 5k lol
> going to game propper tomorrow with it and see if i can keep it stable
> temp is 63-64oc
> whats the safe temps to runs these cards?
> 
> off topic
> just been benching shadow of mordor in 5120x2880 DRS all maxed
> got 6.922 GB RAM use lol
> 
> so we hitting the over 6gb so to all the Titan Haters we do need 12GB Vram lol


I am testing Mordor myself at 4k/60fps. When engage in battle with 4+ enemies, frame rate can take a hit down to about the 30's or so, rest of the time it is 60fps and that is with everything maxed out. If I turn AA to off, it drops to about 50fps in a 5+ enemy fight. However, at what I thought my stable OC of +267 +400 memory I have two crashes so far. In Cyrsis 3 and Witcher 2 I had a +277 going and it was fine but at +277 Mordor would crash, so I bumped it down 10 to +267 and it lasted a lot longer but ended up crashing again. I am going to test a flat +250 with no memory to see how that works..but that will wait till tomorrow.


----------



## centvalny

http://imgur.com/ty2IvMy





http://imgur.com/Zsw5prS



O of the box, stock bios



http://imgur.com/opgJvWH


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> url=
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/ty2IvMy
> 
> ][/url]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/Zsw5prS
> 
> 
> 
> O of the box, stock bios
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/opgJvWH


Is that a extra power delivery board from asus also ?


----------



## centvalny

Yes but no retail


----------



## Orthello

Hey guys need a quick answer here ,Titan X with EKWB waterblocks, what thickness fujipads do i need to cover ram and vrms on front side 0.5 mm ?? want to use EKWB backplates also so what thickness fuijis do i need there. I wont go crazy - i'll just use the 11w/mk stuff.


----------



## Silent Scone

Nothing too good, just did a single card run at 240/400 offset on my daily profile for 1x FS pass







. Stock voltage


----------



## stryker7314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Hey guys need a quick answer here ,Titan X with EKWB waterblocks, what thickness fujipads do i need to cover ram and vrms on front side 0.5 mm ?? want to use EKWB backplates also so what thickness fuijis do i need there. I wont go crazy - i'll just use the 11w/mk stuff.


On the chip side both ram and vrms are .5mm on the backplate the ram is .5mm and the vrms are 1mm. I installed my EK block today.









Sidenote- I'm getting a good amount of coil whine when overclocking to 1475, not complaining, just wondering if others are too?

I'm using the SC425 bios, maxing the voltage in precisionx and maxing power target to 121%. Card doesn't go over 45c. GPU clocks to 1475, mem +150. I crashed at 1500 so I backed it 25mhz. Looks like I hit my limit until I voltmod/bios voltmod.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stryker7314*
> 
> On the chip side both ram and vrms are .5mm on the backplate the ram is .5mm and the vrms are 1mm. I installed my EK block today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sidenote- I'm getting a good amount of coil whine when overclocking to 1475, not complaining, just wondering if others are too?
> 
> I'm using the SC425 bios, maxing the voltage in precisionx and maxing power target to 121%. Card doesn't go over 45c. GPU clocks to 1475, mem +150. I crashed at 1500 so I backed it 25mhz. Looks like I hit my limit until I voltmod/bios voltmod.


+rep thanks for that. Bugger PFPCs are out of the back plates .. might have to wait .. cards are here in NZ just no waterblocks or backplates yet ..









Just ordered through EKWB direct .. Blocks and Backplates on the way .. going to be interesting to see what these things do subzero - it will help the TDP quite a bit i think.


----------



## remmer29

centvalny
Very good cards








But, are you OK using 1.472v on CPU on 4500?
Mine can work 4500 on 24/7 on 1.17v even in LinX 0.6.5 (1.22v)

Maybe you want to kill it.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> +rep thanks for that. Bugger PFPCs are out of the back plates .. might have to wait .. cards are here in NZ just no waterblocks or backplates yet ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just ordered through EKWB direct .. Blocks and Backplates on the way .. going to be interesting to see what these things do subzero - it will help the TDP quite a bit i think.


PPCs will have them on the 31st. Got an e-mail from them about this.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remmer29*
> 
> centvalny
> Very good cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, are you OK using 1.472v on CPU on 4500?
> Mine can work 4500 on 24/7 on 1.17v even in LinX 0.6.5 (1.22v)
> 
> Maybe you want to kill it.


lol he doesn't care, he's not one for tuning just ragging


----------



## remmer29

It is his CPU and he can rag his CPU with the hummer just for fun


----------



## cstkl1

Amybody ordered the gold backplate??

Or all taking black??


----------



## ggp759

Is it safe to assume that by using DSR with Titan X to run games at 4K i will get the same framerates as if i was playing on a native 4k panel? Want to test that before i buy a 4k monitor. Thanks.


----------



## RockInPeace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Open command prompt inside of the folder, copy and paste "nvflash -6 X.rom" for example, inside cp, press "enter" , you should be good to go..


I tried all that but I get an error... only thing is I could have a mismatch in the nvflash version but I downloaded the latest version of it. I tried with a modded BIOS from other people and modded one my own. I get alwazs the same error message. It worked just fine with the GTX980. I also disabled the display drivers, which nvflash version are you using?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Yes but no retail


frankenTitan in the making??

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RockInPeace*
> 
> I tried all that but I get an error... only thing is I could have a mismatch in the nvflash version but I downloaded the latest version of it. I tried with a modded BIOS from other people and modded one my own. I get alwazs the same error message. It worked just fine with the GTX980. I also disabled the display drivers, which nvflash version are you using?


Use the NV flash posted in the OP. For a single card: Disable the display driver. If you are cross-flashing, open nvflash and type "nvflash --protectoff" then flash the card as usual and hit "y" each time asked.


----------



## skummm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Use the NV flash posted in the OP. For a single card: Disable the display driver. If you are cross-flashing, open nvflash and type "nvflash --protectoff" then flash the card as usual and hit "y" each time asked.


Confirmed: The Asus card has it's bios write protected.... you need to turn this off as above


----------



## RockInPeace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> frankenTitan in the making??
> Use the NV flash posted in the OP. For a single card: Disable the display driver. If you are cross-flashing, open nvflash and type "nvflash --protectoff" then flash the card as usual and hit "y" each time asked.


So the command line is different for 2 cards then? I am having 2 GTX Titan X in there. But I can´t just remove one, they are running in a custom loop.


----------



## bfedorov11

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/ty2IvMy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/Zsw5prS
> 
> 
> 
> O of the box, stock bios
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/opgJvWH






Jelly.. 1450.. Newegg? Can't wait to get mine.. I was in such a rush I completely forgot about how terribly slow the eggsaver is across country. Woke up and saw they were in stock at 5am.

Are you going to flash? Which bios?


----------



## skummm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RockInPeace*
> 
> So the command line is different for 2 cards then? I am having 2 GTX Titan X in there. But I can´t just remove one, they are running in a custom loop.


So with 2 cards the commandline should be: nvflash -i0 --protectoff [this is for card zero]

...and for card 1 it would be: nvflash -i1 --protectoff


----------



## Quellcode1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skummm*
> 
> So with 2 cards the commandline should be: nvflash -i0 --protectoff [this is for card zero]
> 
> ...and for card 1 it would be: nvflash -i1 --protectoff


And then I will have to put in the command line the nvflash -6 x.rom?

edit: sorry I just have 1 card, but that guy seems to have a similar issue







.


----------



## skummm

Yep.

so for card 0 it would be nvflash -i0 -6 x.rom


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RockInPeace*
> 
> So the command line is different for 2 cards then? I am having 2 GTX Titan X in there. But I can´t just remove one, they are running in a custom loop.


yes here's step by step for sli:

1) disable SLI
2) disable the display driver for each card
3) win8.1: open the nvflash folder, file>open cmnd prompt as admin
win7: open the nvflash folder, right click,>open cmnd prompt here
4) type nvflash --list (pcie index)
{add nvflash --protectoff for each card if necessary}
5) type nvflash -i0 --save {name.rom}
6) type nvflash -i1 -6 {new.rom}
7) type nvflash -i0 -6 {new.rom} (you can use the right arrow to repeat keystrokes stop at "1" and type "0" then continue rt-arrow)
8) exit
9) enable both display drivers (don't enable SLI yet)
10) reboot
11) enable sli
12) done










edit: the --protectoff command will prompt you for a pcie index, or include it in the command line.


----------



## RockInPeace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes here's step by step for sli:
> 
> 1) disable SLI
> 2) disable the display driver for each card
> 3) win8.1: open the nvflash folder, file>open cmnd prompt as admin
> win7: open the nvflash folder, right click,>open cmnd prompt here
> 4) type nvflash --list (pcie index)
> 5) type nvflash -i0 --save {name.rom}
> 6) type nvflash -i1 -6 {new.rom}
> 7) type nvflash -i0 -6 {new.rom} (you can use the right arrow to repeat keystrokes stop at "1" and type "0" then continue rt-arrow)
> 8) exit
> 9) enable both display drivers (don't enable SLI yet)
> 10) reboot
> 11) enable sli
> 12) done


Thank you I will try that







.


----------



## skummm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quellcode1*
> 
> And then I will have to put in the command line the nvflash -6 x.rom?
> 
> edit: sorry I just have 1 card, but that guy seems to have a similar issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


The extra -i0 in the command line should work fine with one card... then when you SLI you will not forget it


----------



## Jpmboy

@szeged

copy-paste to the OP or just link it?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/2900_20#post_23726853


----------



## Silent Scone




----------



## RockInPeace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes here's step by step for sli:
> 
> 1) disable SLI
> 2) disable the display driver for each card
> 3) win8.1: open the nvflash folder, file>open cmnd prompt as admin
> win7: open the nvflash folder, right click,>open cmnd prompt here
> 4) type nvflash --list (pcie index)
> {add nvflash --protectoff for each card if necessary}
> 5) type nvflash -i0 --save {name.rom}
> 6) type nvflash -i1 -6 {new.rom}
> 7) type nvflash -i0 -6 {new.rom} (you can use the right arrow to repeat keystrokes stop at "1" and type "0" then continue rt-arrow)
> 8) exit
> 9) enable both display drivers (don't enable SLI yet)
> 10) reboot
> 11) enable sli
> 12) done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: the --protectoff command will prompt you for a pcie index, or include it in the command line.


This is what I got but that was before you had the protect off edited.



EDIT: And still it won´t flash the BIOS of the card. Still the same error.

Can someone help me with this issue? I do not know what I´m missing here...


----------



## V3teran

Good ASIC not that it matter tbh








http://s51.photobucket.com/user/cptpfsuk7/media/vcfdesa_zpsyppkytqw.png.html

Flashed my card to the EVGA SC Bios and it now boosts to 1342mhz.
2nd Firestrike Run all at stock and under water.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6397529


----------



## Silent Scone

Nice, what happened to the golden chip in your sig?


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> That is the AX900. I have the AX800. The 900 uses diming zones which is why the input lag is much higher on it. The 800 series has a rated input lag of 38ms. I know for many PC gamers that sounds high, especially for competitive play, but for me it has been great. The input lag is hardly noticeable. The AX800 and some of the Sony 4k's have pretty good (in HDTV/UHD terms) input lag. It is not like PC monitors and 1ms-4ms, but for a big screen TV the 38ms is pretty good.


Great advice thanks + Rep to ya!!!


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes here's step by step for sli:
> 
> 1) disable SLI
> 2) disable the display driver for each card
> 3) win8.1: open the nvflash folder, file>open cmnd prompt as admin
> win7: open the nvflash folder, right click,>open cmnd prompt here
> 4) type nvflash --list (pcie index)
> {add nvflash --protectoff for each card if necessary}
> 5) type nvflash -i0 --save {name.rom}
> 6) type nvflash -i1 -6 {new.rom}
> 7) type nvflash -i0 -6 {new.rom} (you can use the right arrow to repeat keystrokes stop at "1" and type "0" then continue rt-arrow)
> 8) exit
> 9) enable both display drivers (don't enable SLI yet)
> 10) reboot
> 11) enable sli
> 12) done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: the --protectoff command will prompt you for a pcie index, or include it in the command line.


I just flashed each card individually. Seemed to work fine.


----------



## skummm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RockInPeace*
> 
> This is what I got but that was before you had the protect off edited.
> 
> EDIT: And still it won´t flash the BIOS of the card. Still the same error.
> 
> Can someone help me with this issue? I do not know what I´m missing here...


It looks like the bios you are trying to flash might be corrupted?

Try downloading again and / or checking the bios integrity...

If your system is overclocked try flashing at stock clocks (always recommended anyway)...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> I just flashed each card individually. Seemed to work fine.


it should.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RockInPeace*
> 
> This is what I got but that was before you had the protect off edited.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: And still it won´t flash the BIOS of the card. Still the same error.
> 
> Can someone help me with this issue? I do not know what I´m missing here...


what version of NVflash is that? Please download the one from post #1 in this thread and try again.


----------



## quakeas

is there any point flashing from stock bios to evga SC if you're gonna run on air ?


----------



## RockInPeace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it should.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what version of NVflash is that? Please download the one from post #1 in this thread and try again.


I can´t find a nvflash in the OP but I am using nvflash 5.206.0.1

How can that BIOS be corrupted? It is a mod of the original BIOS that runs on that cards.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> @szeged
> 
> copy-paste to the OP or just link it?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/2900_20#post_23726853


OP needs LOTS of updates. @szeged must be neck deep into his 4 T-X cards.







He's been on hiatus a couple of days.

Would be nice to add specific instructions for single card as well, leaving out anything not needed.







I posted something like yours earlier in the thread, but we'll have to keep repeating it unless added to the OP.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RockInPeace*
> 
> I can´t find a nvflash in the OP but I am using nvflash 5.206.0.1
> 
> How can that BIOS be corrupted? It is a mod of the original BIOS that runs on that cards.


it's there .. keep looking.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> OP needs LOTS of updates. @szeged must be neck deep into his 4 T-X cards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's been on hiatus a couple of days.
> 
> Would be nice to add specific instructions for single card as well, leaving out anything not needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted something like yours earlier in the thread, but we'll have to keep repeating it unless added to the OP.


sure - single card is nice and easy:

1) disable the display driver in device manager
2) open Nvflash
3) type nvflash --protectoff
4) exit
5) drag and drop the rom file onto the nvflash.exe icon (hit "Y" as required)
6) reboot
7) done.









at least that how I'd do one card.









lol - I've posted the same instructions a stupid # of times.


----------



## cstkl1

Curious. Some ppl in few other forums stated issues on vram usage with 16gb n pagefile disable. Maybe this explains the discrepancy we have been seeing on what reviewers n end users been reporting.

Hope somebody here hardworking enough. Best game to push vram is ACU on max aa n Watchdog supersampling msaa 8x.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it's there .. keep looking.


LOL, I guess that spoiler tag is not always obvious.









I also think he's using the original version of NVflash that's checking for certs. We need clear instructions in the OP soon!


----------



## RockInPeace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it's there .. keep looking.


Narf... how embarrasing... thanks. But still it won´t let me flash.

I follow exactly the command lines as described from you and it gives me the message that I always get. I really don´t know what to do anymore. There are no OCs applied, no display drivers active.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> sure - single card is nice and easy:
> 
> 1) disable the display driver in device manager
> 2) open Nvflash
> 3) type nvflash --protectoff
> 4) exit
> 5) drag and drop the rom file onto the nvflash.exe icon (hit "Y" as required)
> 6) reboot
> 7) done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at least that how I'd do one card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol - I've posted the same instructions a stupid # of times.


Thanks, I just use the CMD window (press left-shift, right click on folder, open command window here), then: nvflash -6 biosname.rom


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RockInPeace*
> 
> Narf... how embarrasing... thanks. But still it won´t let me flash.
> 
> I follow exactly the command lines as described from you and it gives me the message that I always get. I really don´t know what to do anymore. There are no OCs applied, no display drivers active.


okay - fill out rigbuilder and add you r rig to your sig block (link in mine)

lets start over. what OS?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Thanks, I just use the CMD window (press left-shift, right click on folder, open command window here), then: nvflash -6 biosname.rom


yeah - i'm old school too. the drag n drop works great if you are not changing vendor IDs or kernel version #. then protectoffis not needed. works fine with cyclops1 on NV cards.


----------



## RockInPeace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> okay - fill out rigbuilder and add you r rig to your sig block (link in mine)
> 
> lets start over. what OS?
> yeah - i'm old school too. the drag n drop works great if you are not changing vendor IDs or kernel version #. then protectoffis not needed. works fine with cyclops1 on NV cards.


Okay it seems like the nvflash version was the issue. Now it worked perfectly fine... sorry for all the hassle and I am thankful that you were so kind and helped me on that







.

I´ve made enough of a fool out of myself for a day







.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RockInPeace*
> 
> Okay it seems like the nvflash version was the issue. Now it worked perfectly fine... sorry for all the hassle and I am thankful that you were so kind and helped me on that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> *I´ve made enough of a fool out of myself for a day*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


not true at all! I'm sure I can do better








enjoy.


----------



## ggp759

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggp759*
> 
> Is it safe to assume that by using DSR with Titan X to run games at 4K i will get the same framerates as if i was playing on a native 4k panel? Want to test that before i buy a 4k monitor. Thanks.


Anyone?


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggp759*
> 
> Anyone?


It wont be entirely accurate but it would give you an idea.


----------



## ggp759

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> It wont be entirely accurate but it would give you an idea.


Thanks man.


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Nice, what happened to the golden chip in your sig?


Im still using it, still Golden!


----------



## romanlegion13th

hey guys i got the evga stranded bios card i want to get one more (i love this card)

the Evga SC card has massive back logs and is £35 more £885 -£922
apart from the out the box overclock is there any difference in the 2 bios?
is the power target the same? can the card boost the same?
the has been really stressing me out
not sure what to do


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Does anyone know if the Titan X will support DP 1.3 when it eventually arrives? Is DP 1.3 required to be part of the cards circuitry for it to be compatible, or can it be added through a driver update???

Thanks


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> hey guys i got the evga stranded bios card i want to get one more (i love this card)
> 
> the Evga SC card has massive back logs and is £35 more £885 -£922
> apart from the out the box overclock is there any difference in the 2 bios?
> is the power target the same? can the card boost the same?
> the has been really stressing me out
> not sure what to do


The only difference between the two cards is the BIOS. If you have a standard reference card and flash it to the SC BIOS, you will have the exact same card as the SC, but with £35 still in your wallet!!!


----------



## V3teran

I purchased the Gigabyte model and flashed it to the EVGA SC bios and it now boosts to 1342mhz with no problems. Temps do not go over 33 degrees and there is still loads of OC room potential.


----------



## romanlegion13th

guys need help here so unsure what to do
i have the Evag card stock bios been overcloking quite good to +221 on air running stable at 63oc
i want to get a second card
the Evga SC card seems to be sold out big time from http://www.scan.co.uk/ i pre orderd mine got it on the 26th and really like the card

apart from the out the box overclock what is the diffrence in the SC bios and the standerd evga?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> The only difference between the two cards is the BIOS. If you have a standard reference card and flash it to the SC BIOS, you will have the exact same card as the SC, but with £35 still in your wallet!!!


thanks man but i dont want to flash my bios scared in case i break my card then cant get a exchange
and what to no apart from the out the box overclock is there any difference in the 2 bios?


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> I purchased the Gigabyte model and flashed it to the EVGA SC bios and it now boosts to 1342mhz with no problems. Temps do not go over 33 degrees and there is still loads of OC room potential.


33oc are you under water?


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> guys need help here so unsure what to do
> i have the Evag card stock bios been overcloking quite good to +221 on air running stable at 63oc
> i want to get a second card
> the Evga SC card seems to be sold out big time from http://www.scan.co.uk/ i pre orderd mine got it on the 26th and really like the card
> 
> apart from the out the box overclock what is the diffrence in the SC bios and the standerd evga?
> thanks man but i dont want to flash my bios scared in case i break my card then cant get a exchange
> and what to no apart from the out the box overclock is there any difference in the 2 bios?


There is no difference besides bios.

Just flash the one you already have. There have been many posts, In detail telling you how to do it. Plenty of people have done it many times.


----------



## Mydog

Quick and dirty first test on air

1412/2005 MHz on stock voltage in FSE

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4437663


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> There is no difference besides bios.
> 
> Just flash the one you already have. There have been many posts, In detail telling you how to do it. Plenty of people have done it many times.


but i have mine overclock now way past the SC card is
i just trying to find out what the actual differences are in both bios

would like to keep my orginal bios
thats why im trying to find out the difference? apart from the out the box overclock


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes here's step by step for sli:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1) disable SLI
> 2) disable the display driver for each card
> 3) win8.1: open the nvflash folder, file>open cmnd prompt as admin
> win7: open the nvflash folder, right click,>open cmnd prompt here
> 4) type nvflash --list (pcie index)
> {add nvflash --protectoff for each card if necessary}
> 5) type nvflash -i0 --save {name.rom}
> 6) type nvflash -i1 -6 {new.rom}
> 7) type nvflash -i0 -6 {new.rom} (you can use the right arrow to repeat keystrokes stop at "1" and type "0" then continue rt-arrow)
> 8) exit
> 9) enable both display drivers (don't enable SLI yet)
> 10) reboot
> 11) enable sli
> 12) done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: the --protectoff command will prompt you for a pcie index, or include it in the command line.


adding to the OP now.

been busy with cars the past few days, sorry for slippin up


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> i dont want to flash my bios scared in case i break my card then cant get a exchange


Don't be a wuss dude - MAN UP!!!! LOL

You've has tons of help and support from the experts on here, it would be rude not to follow their quality advise and flash that damn card. You tried it once and almost did it, so just pull on a fresh pair of panties and go for it again!!!


----------



## romanlegion13th

haha yeah
but im trying to find out if there is a point to flash to a SC bios apart from the out the box overclock (that's why im asking the expert advice on here







)
i no the SC modded bios has a higher power target witch is good but i want mine for gameing 24/7 overclock so dont want to add more power that way


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Does anyone know if the Titan X will support DP 1.3 when it eventually arrives? Is DP 1.3 required to be part of the cards circuitry for it to be compatible, or can it be added through a driver update???
> 
> Thanks


AFAIK, it will NOT support DP 1.3. I believe the compatibility has to do with the actual connector itself and/or the firmware.

There are no GPUs out on the market that support DP 1.3 today.

DP 1.3 on GPUs is something we will start seeing at the end of the year or possible Q1 2016.


----------



## SynchroSCP

Getting a little pissed at EK, ordered water block and backplate on Wednesday, still no shipping and no reply to my emails. Everything was in stock when I ordered, anyone else having the same problem?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Quick and dirty first test on air
> 
> 1412/2005 MHz on stock voltage in FSE
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4437663


ah - good to see ya jumped on the train.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> adding to the OP now.
> 
> been busy with cars the past few days, sorry for slippin up


driving a 2 seater now?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ah - good to see ya jumped on the train.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> driving a 2 seater now?




monday


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> haha yeah
> but im trying to find out if there is a point to flash to a SC bios apart from the out the box overclock (that's why im asking the expert advice on here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> i no the SC modded bios has a higher power target witch is good but i want mine for gameing 24/7 overclock so dont want to add more power that way


you do not need the SC card or bios for OOB gaming. Just move the clock slider in PX and you will see no difference. if you mix an SC with a ref card, you'll have to unsynch them and set PX colck sliders unequally. save that profile and done.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 
> 
> goin to pick her up on monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cjponyparts.com/roush-supercharger-kit-phase-1-600hp-manual-transmission-5-0l-2015/p/421823/
> 
> http://www.cjponyparts.com/ford-racing-by-borla-cat-back-exhaust-system-2-1-2-sport-stainless-steel-with-4-black-tips-gt-2015/p/M5200M8SB/
> 
> mmmm


NIce!! great car. Okay, a 2 1/2 seater.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you do not need the SC card or bios for OOB gaming. Just move the clock slider in PX and you will see no difference. if you mix an SC with a ref card, you'll have to unsynch them and set PX colck sliders unequally. save that profile and done.
> NIce!! great car. Okay, a 2 1/2 seater.


can fit a manbaby in the back if i absolutely have to


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> can fit a manbaby in the back if i absolutely have to


"Sit down, strap in, and hold on" !


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> AFAIK, it will NOT support DP 1.3. I believe the compatibility has to do with the actual connector itself and/or the firmware.
> 
> There are no GPUs out on the market that support DP 1.3 today.
> 
> DP 1.3 on GPUs is something we will start seeing at the end of the year or possible Q1 2016.


Thanks dude +Rep


----------



## WaXmAn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchroSCP*
> 
> Getting a little pissed at EK, ordered water block and backplate on Wednesday, still no shipping and no reply to my emails. Everything was in stock when I ordered, anyone else having the same problem?


Same boat here, still waiting and ordered 2 of each on Tuesday....


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you do not need the SC card or bios for OOB gaming. Just move the clock slider in PX and you will see no difference. if you mix an SC with a ref card, you'll have to unsynch them and set PX colck sliders unequally. save that profile and done.
> NIce!! great car. Okay, a 2 1/2 seater.


thanks i did think there was no difference apart from one was overclocked out the box
so basically your paying a extra £35 for them to set the overclock witch you can do your self


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> thanks i did think there was no difference apart from one was overclocked out the box
> so basically your paying a extra £35 for them to set the overclock witch you can do your self


there's a little more than that.. but for modest clock gaming - no difference.
besides e-peen


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> thanks i did think there was no difference apart from one was overclocked out the box
> so basically your paying a extra £35 for them to set the overclock witch you can do your self


Yeah there is no difference. As said.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 
> 
> goin to pick her up on monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cjponyparts.com/roush-supercharger-kit-phase-1-600hp-manual-transmission-5-0l-2015/p/421823/
> 
> http://www.cjponyparts.com/ford-racing-by-borla-cat-back-exhaust-system-2-1-2-sport-stainless-steel-with-4-black-tips-gt-2015/p/M5200M8SB/
> 
> mmmm


Jeesus the Supercharger kit is pretty cheap but the exhaust system is ridiculously expensive Is it normally that much? My SI's exhaust was only about 500.


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> 33oc are you under water?


Yes i am mate under water. First thing i did when i got it was put a block on it. My card has not been run on air


----------



## SynchroSCP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaXmAn*
> 
> Same boat here, still waiting and ordered 2 of each on Tuesday....


Usually they are pretty quick but since they moved it seems like customer service has taken a big hit. My Titan X was ordered right after and will be here Monday with 3day shipping same as I ordered from EK. Now will be end of next week at the earliest, not a huge deal but not a good showing from EK this time around.


----------



## gavros777

Need help with my Titan X overclock.

Power Target 110%
Temp Target 88 Degrees C
GPU clock offset +245 MHz
Mem clock offset +400 MHz
Fan speed update period 1000ms

On these settings it passes all the benchmarks just sometimes after the benchmark is finished one of my monitors will go completely white and get a message "display driver stopped working".

The moment i add some voltage from +6mv to 106mv the benchmarks freeze and on firestrike i fail the combined test every time, some times it passes the benchmarks but the score i get is much lower than the ones without +mv. Is there a way to OC this card more or this is the max i can get to.
I was thinking to watercool, use a custom bios etc but if i can't get this beast go faster what's the point?

Any advise you can give me guys i would really appreciate it.


----------



## V3teran

I have a spare EK Nickel + Acetal block for the TX. Unopened, i was gonna buy 2 cards but realised not needed at 1440p 120hz. If anyone in the UK is interested and does not want to wait for EK then give me a shout! Also for sale on Guru3D. If i dont sell it in a few days i will send it back to EK for a full refund.

Just sold my 690 with waterblock also for £285.


----------



## Mydog

Hmm, this is to easy








1506/2006 MHz on air (yeah yeah, it's a bit cold air but still)

Not even a an artifact at that speed.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4438156


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> there's a little more than that.. but for modest clock gaming - no difference.
> besides e-peen


whats e-peen LOL

sorry guys feel like a total noob here


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Hmm, this is to easy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1506/2006 MHz on air (yeah yeah, it's a bit cold air but still)
> 
> Not even a an artifact at that speed.


Nice! you guys posting 8 core scores tempting me to spend another 1K on 8 core cpu....just for benching









didnt play with sc bios very long...but without precx, ie stock settings no volt changes, anyone with sc...what does it boost to? (so I dont have to flash again to see)


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Hmm, this is to easy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1506/2006 MHz on air (yeah yeah, it's a bit cold air but still)
> 
> Not even a an artifact at that speed.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4438156


What BIOS?


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Hmm, this is to easy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1506/2006 MHz on air (yeah yeah, it's a bit cold air but still)
> 
> Not even a an artifact at that speed.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4438156


wow 26oc 1550mhz









im jealous

what bios you useing?


----------



## Silent Scone

Power target is 121%...

I might flash later, my best one does 1300/2050 on stock voltage, but in Precision X, increasing voltage does nothing as it stands.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> What BIOS?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> wow 26oc 1550mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im jealous
> 
> what bios you useing?


Using this GM200SC-450









TDP of 450W I guess


----------



## Silent Scone

Ah, makes sense


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Power target is 121%...
> 
> I might flash later, my best one does 1300/2050 on stock voltage, but in Precision X, increasing voltage does nothing as it stands.


adding voltage seems to make mine boost high then drop
more voltage the more it jumps


----------



## stryker7314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Hmm, this is to easy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1506/2006 MHz on air (yeah yeah, it's a bit cold air but still)
> 
> Not even a an artifact at that speed.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4438156


I must have got a bad card. With a SC425 bios and on water at less than 45c I can only get to 1475 stable by maxing the evga precision x volts. My Asic score was in yhe 60 percentile, I guess that could be it. My card also has alot of coil whine.

Anyone else getting loud coilwhine, probably only noticeable on water...


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stryker7314*
> 
> I must have got a bad card. With a SC425 bios and on water at less than 45c I can only get to 1475 stable by maxing the evga precision x volts. My Asic score was in yhe 60 percentile, I guess that could be it. My card also has alot of coil whine.
> 
> Anyone else getting loud coilwhine, probably only noticeable on water...


So you are saying a card that overclocks just sub 50% constitutes as a "bad card"? lol.....

That's hilarious. I am pretty sure only a select few can run these cards at 1500 stable for everything. Most I am sure are in the <1400 range.

The coil whine, I understand, that but It should go away after awhile.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> so you dont overclock for gameing?


he doesn't need to overclock he has 3 cards lol.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

FYI UK Dudes -

If your after some FujiPoly thermal pads, then both thicknesses are back in stock:-

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/pcerb?_trksid=p2047675.l2563

I just ordered mine!!!


----------



## moeqawama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> FYI UK Dudes -
> 
> If your after some FujiPoly thermal pads, then both thicknesses are back in stock:-
> 
> http://stores.ebay.co.uk/pcerb?_trksid=p2047675.l2563
> 
> I just ordered mine!!!


If I get those thermal pads, would they be effective with an Accelero Xtreme IV cooler? And if yes, which thickness should I buy specifically? Thank you in advance!


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> can fit a manbaby in the back if i absolutely have to


I can fit in the back of a mustang


----------



## Xotic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*


Are those koolance qd3 fittings?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> I can fit in the back of a mustang


its okay...i can fit in the side pouch on a harley if need be


----------



## stryker7314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> So you are saying a card that overclocks just sub 50% constitutes as a "bad card"? lol.....
> 
> That's hilarious. I am pretty sure only a select few can run these cards at 1500 stable for everything. Most I am sure are in the <1400 range.
> 
> The coil whine, I understand, that but It should go away after awhile.


You're right, thanks for putting it into perspective. The damn thing is blazing fast! Twice as fast as my old Titan.


----------



## Rhuarc86

Will 1.5mm fujipoly fit on the ek backplate? Running really low on 1.0 and 0.5


----------



## Joa3d43

...busy week and all that, finally got
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 
> 
> goin to pick her up on monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cjponyparts.com/roush-supercharger-kit-phase-1-600hp-manual-transmission-5-0l-2015/p/421823/
> 
> http://www.cjponyparts.com/ford-racing-by-borla-cat-back-exhaust-system-2-1-2-sport-stainless-steel-with-4-black-tips-gt-2015/p/M5200M8SB/
> 
> mmmm


1. ...as Henry Ford put it, you can have any colour, as long as it's black'







[btw, ...'grats, very nice]

2...just reiterating that VRAM on TitanX does get really toasty when air-cooled and leaving fan on 'auto / default' (even) on stock Bios...burned my finger







...helper fan a good idea


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stryker7314*
> 
> You're right, thanks for putting it into perspective. The damn thing is blazing fast! Twice as fast as my old Titan.


I didnt want to come off like a dick but i have seen a lot of posts recently about people saying, "guys my card doesn't clock as high as x person, should i return my card?" And that annoys me. Its a lottery. Sometimes you win sometimes you lose.

/rant

Sorry enjoy your card. The coil whine could be from other sources.


----------



## Difunto

loving that cyclops bios! at 1.23 volts and got more room to go! am thinking of adding a block to it.


----------



## Swolern

Got my EK block installed on my EVGA card (ASIC 71). Here is my experience with OCing the card on different bios & air vs water.

Air- stock bios, 110% PL
- Max OC 1438/8100mhz. *BUT* would throttle to 1354mhz,
-max temps 66c on aggressive fan profile(loud as hell)
Air- Cyclops bios with max voltage on Prec X. and max PL.
-Max OC 1477/8100, Throttle down to 1458
-1.230v would throttle to 1.212v
-Throttling here seems due to temps, even though max temps 69c.
EK Water block- Cyclops bios All max settings
-1504/8100 max OC, Zero throttling!!
-1.230v rock steady
-Decreased mem clocks to 7000mhz seem to give me a little extra higher stable core @ 1511mhz
-Max temps 39c
-Noise reduction = PRICELESS!
The stock air cooler sounds like a vacuum cleaner at max RPM!

Hopefully we can get a little extra voltage on here as i have much more OCing headroom on water.

I have heard of people get 1.274v. Was that correct? How?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Got my EK block installed on my EVGA card (ASIC 71). Here is my experience with OCing the card on different bios & air vs water.
> 
> Air- stock bios, 110% PL
> - Max OC 1438/8100mhz. *BUT* would throttle to 1354mhz,
> -max temps 66c on aggressive fan profile(loud as hell)
> Air- Cyclops bios with max voltage on Prec X. and max PL.
> -Max OC 1477/8100, Throttle down to 1458
> -1.230v would throttle to 1.212v
> -Throttling here seems due to temps, even though max temps 69c.
> EK Water block- Cyclops bios All max settings
> -1504/8100 max OC, Zero throttling!!
> -1.230v rock steady
> -Decreased mem clocks to 7000mhz seem to give me a little extra higher stable core @ 1511mhz
> -Max temps 39c
> -Noise reduction = PRICELESS!
> The stock air cooler sounds like a vacuum cleaner at max RPM!
> 
> Hopefully we can get a little extra voltage on here as i have much more OCing headroom on water.
> 
> *I have heard of people get 1.274v. Was that correct? How?*


...might be ASIC-related, lower ASIC might pull higher v from the Bios table ? ...am at teh same ASIC as you, and also at 1.237v max


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Got my EK block installed on my EVGA card (ASIC 71). Here is my experience with OCing the card on different bios & air vs water.
> 
> Air- stock bios, 110% PL
> - Max OC 1438/8100mhz. *BUT* would throttle to 1354mhz,
> -max temps 66c on aggressive fan profile(loud as hell)
> Air- Cyclops bios with max voltage on Prec X. and max PL.
> -Max OC 1477/8100, Throttle down to 1458
> -1.230v would throttle to 1.212v
> -Throttling here seems due to temps, even though max temps 69c.
> EK Water block- Cyclops bios All max settings
> -1504/8100 max OC, Zero throttling!!
> -1.230v rock steady
> -Decreased mem clocks to 7000mhz seem to give me a little extra higher stable core @ 1511mhz
> -Max temps 39c
> -Noise reduction = PRICELESS!
> The stock air cooler sounds like a vacuum cleaner at max RPM!
> 
> Hopefully we can get a little extra voltage on here as i have much more OCing headroom on water.
> 
> I have heard of people get 1.274v. Was that correct? How?


Hey you, yes you, give us silky!(a funny joke from dark souls 2)

I meant to say i need your help.
Is cyclops the best bios for titan x?

Here's my situation, if you can throw me some advice i would greatly appreciate it.

"Power Target 110%
Temp Target 88 Degrees C
GPU clock offset +245 MHz
Mem clock offset +400 MHz
Fan speed update period 1000ms

On these settings it passes all the benchmarks just sometimes after the benchmark is finished one of my monitors will go completely white and get a message "display driver stopped working".

The moment i add some voltage from +6mv to 106mv the benchmarks freeze and on firestrike i fail the combined test every time, some times it passes the benchmarks but the score i get is much lower than the ones without +mv. Is there a way to OC this card more or this is the max i can get to.
I was thinking to watercool, use a custom bios etc but if i can't get this beast go faster what's the point?"


----------



## Jpmboy

oh - these black backplates and clear sli bridge look really nice...


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moeqawama*
> 
> If I get those thermal pads, would they be effective with an Accelero Xtreme IV cooler? And if yes, which thickness should I buy specifically? Thank you in advance!


FujiPoly thermal pads have been tested and reported to be the best performing pads. With regards to your specific application sadly I wouldn't know, as I'm not an expert.

I would check the user manual either on-line or the hard copy for info. But the best two knowledgeable water cooling dudes on OCN to ask would be either of these two:-

http://www.overclock.net/u/344093/gabrielzm

http://www.overclock.net/u/154976/stren

HTH


----------



## moeqawama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> FujiPoly thermal pads have been tested and reported to be the best performing pads. With regards to your specific application sadly I wouldn't know, as I'm not an expert.
> 
> I would check the user manual either on-line or the hard copy for info. But the best two knowledgeable water cooling dudes on OCN to ask would be either of these two:-
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/u/344093/gabrielzm
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/u/154976/stren
> 
> HTH


Thank you for the response, +1 rep to you good sir. I'll check out what you said. Much appreciated!


----------



## Silent Scone

I stick to the stock pads (EK), especially on greenlit cards.


----------



## Jpmboy

ugh... they sent a bridge and not the terminal!


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...might be ASIC-related, lower ASIC might pull higher v from the Bios table ? ...am at teh same ASIC as you, and also at 1.237v max


Possibly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Hey you, yes you, give us silky!(a funny joke from dark souls 2)
> 
> I meant to say i need your help.
> Is cyclops the best bios for titan x?
> 
> Here's my situation, if you can throw me some advice i would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> "Power Target 110%
> Temp Target 88 Degrees C
> GPU clock offset +245 MHz
> Mem clock offset +400 MHz
> Fan speed update period 1000ms
> 
> On these settings it passes all the benchmarks just sometimes after the benchmark is finished one of my monitors will go completely white and get a message "display driver stopped working".
> 
> The moment i add some voltage from +6mv to 106mv the benchmarks freeze and on firestrike i fail the combined test every time, some times it passes the benchmarks but the score i get is much lower than the ones without +mv. Is there a way to OC this card more or this is the max i can get to.
> I was thinking to watercool, use a custom bios etc but if i can't get this beast go faster what's the point?"


-First of all you need to look at actual clock speeds. +245mhz offset tells us nothing about the actual speed you are getting. So if using PrecX go into monitoring data settings and select to view your GPU clock, power, GPU temp, voltage on the OSD.

-Cyclops & the modded SC bios are the best i have seen, and with near the same outcome.

-"Display driver stopped working" means your OC is unstable, lower clock speeds or increase voltage.

-Just max all the settings in Prec X (including overvoltage to max (+112mv), set an aggressive fan profile, and start uping core speeds by small increments, stress, up core again, until you get a driver crash(as you did before). Then lower clocks speeds to last stable OC.

-On water got me a little higher clocks, eliminated throttling, much lower temps & noise.

-All these steps are to squeeze every last drop of performance i can from this card.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I stick to the stock pads (EK), *especially on greenlit cards*.


...free yourself from the greenlit menace (or just wait for a 980 Ti Cl )


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> I have heard of people get 1.274v. Was that correct? How?


post 1748
http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/1740#post_23707539

somewhere I posted that bios, benching only, with changes made...but really if just change P00 volts to 1.274, it overrides everything to 1.274, stay that volts all time, ie benching only. If you want to go from 1.168 to 1.274, then have to set more sliders.

ok, found bios I posted, again would just use for benching, this one boots at 1.274, then you hit default on precx, and it sets volts to 1.168v, then you can increase up to full 1.274v.
post 1984


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> post 1748
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/1740#post_23707539
> 
> somewhere I posted that bios, benching only, with changes made...but really if just change P00 volts to 1.274, it overrides everything to 1.274, stay that volts all time, ie benching only. If you want to go from 1.168 to 1.274, then have to set more sliders.
> 
> ok, found bios I posted, again would just use for benching, this one boots at 1.274, then you hit default on precx, and it sets volts to 1.168v, then you can increase up to full 1.274v.
> post 1984


Thanks Opt. + rep.


----------



## SynchroSCP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> FujiPoly thermal pads have been tested and reported to be the best performing pads. With regards to your specific application sadly I wouldn't know, as I'm not an expert.
> 
> I would check the user manual either on-line or the hard copy for info. But the best two knowledgeable water cooling dudes on OCN to ask would be either of these two:-
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/u/344093/gabrielzm
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/u/154976/stren
> 
> HTH


With the Fujipoly pads does it help to add a very small dot of tim on the vrm / memory chips? I've used others that recommend doing that


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchroSCP*
> 
> With the Fujipoly pads does it help to add a very small dot of tim on the vrm / memory chips? I've used others that recommend doing that


no need to in my experience. People often do that to keep the pad in place while seating the block not because improve the heat transfer. Fuji 11 and 17 are amazing stuff. 11 = the best tim out there and 17 is even higher.

Trying to find the size of the pads for the aceelero but is not an easy task:

http://www.arctic.ac/worldwide_en/downloads/dl/file/id/1125/accelero_xtreme_iv_installation_manual_english.pdf


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchroSCP*
> 
> With the Fujipoly pads does it help to add a very small dot of tim on the vrm / memory chips? I've used others that recommend doing that


not necessary with the 11 or 17 kw pads. EK recommends that with their 6kw pads.


----------



## jcde7ago

So a week later...and it looks like most people are getting their highest clocks with the Cyclops bios still...awesome! No need to flash any of my cards again I guess with anything different, lol. SMA8 is arriving this coming week, so Titan Xs + 5960X will finally be under water...and hopefully my XB270HUs arrive as well to give you guys 7680x1440p @ 144hz benchies...


----------



## lilchronic

whats so great about fuji thermal pads ? is the 0.5° drop in temp worth the price ?


----------



## Xotic

So i am seeing people saying that they do not want to flash the bios because the cards are only for gaming and therefore do not want to use the extra power. Would it not be the same to have a card stock with the stock SC bios, as it would be to have the sc modded bios and stock clocks? Surely the cards are going to use the same amount if they are not asked to use more power?
Or am i understanding this wrong?
On another note, i just ordered some 0.5mm and 1mm 11w fujis


----------



## Ghoxt

I installed my 2 cards last night. Loaded Precision X and saw my cards were linked in SLI.... (All the while I'm at the windows desktop) I take a look at temps and the top card was 44c and the other card 85c... "I was like hey what gives." I figured I'd check spacing etc, and maybe there was something in the way of the top cards airflow, even though there's a 2 slot gap between the PCI x16 slots, so its not restrictive at all.

Peeked inside and the card on the bottom above the Power supply had *no fan spinning*.







Double checked again temp was 87c so i shut it down...

I did everything I could think of. One card at a time, swapped positions, and swapped power cables. It's that card apparently. The other card works great and the fan spins up and when I load a game you can hear it spin faster 3500 Approx rpms, and precision X shows it going up to 65c.

/Sigh, so I chatted with an NVida support rep and have started the process....

I guess I'd rather find this now then after I build the computer into a new rig. Caselabs on the way in 20 days etc...

See here's the lesson always buy more than one lol. Just in case.


----------



## Ascendor81

My ASUS Titan X arrives today.

Can Cyclopes custom bios be flashed to the ASUS Titan X?


----------



## warbucks

Count me in. Waterblock is ordered and on the way.


----------



## quakeas

hey guys, gonna run 2 titans on air and i'll try and flash the card (first time im pissin my pants), 2 quick questions :

do you reckon the cyclops bios is ok to be ran on air or its too agressive temps wise?
anyone tried flashing using ez3flash? is it really easier/safer than doing it manually as explained in the OP or no difference ?

cheers


----------



## Ghoxt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghoxt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I installed my 2 cards last night. Loaded Precision X and saw my cards were linked in SLI.... (All the while I'm at the windows desktop) I take a look at temps and the top card was 44c and the other card 85c... "I was like hey what gives." I figured I'd check spacing etc, and maybe there was something in the way of the top cards airflow, even though there's a 2 slot gap between the PCI x16 slots, so its not restrictive at all.
> 
> Peeked inside and the card on the bottom above the Power supply had *no fan spinning*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double checked again temp was 87c so i shut it down...
> 
> I did everything I could think of. One card at a time, swapped positions, and swapped power cables. It's that card apparently. The other card works great and the fan spins up and when I load a game you can hear it spin faster 3500 Approx rpms, and precision X shows it going up to 65c.
> 
> /Sigh, so I chatted with an NVida support rep and have started the process....
> 
> I guess I'd rather find this now then after I build the computer into a new rig. Caselabs on the way in 20 days etc...
> 
> See here's the lesson always buy more than one lol. Just in case.


Question. If while this card's fan looks to be defective, when I tested it, windows came up just fine before the high temp forced me to shut it down due to no spinning fan on the card.

That said, I like others am planning on Water so do I RMA anyway just to be safe? Otherwise I'm stuck on water actually. Would suck to RMA down the road for a problem today especially after putting blocks on it etc...nevermind answered my own question. the card is going back now. Posting for others knowledge just in case...


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghoxt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I installed my 2 cards last night. Loaded Precision X and saw my cards were linked in SLI.... (All the while I'm at the windows desktop) I take a look at temps and the top card was 44c and the other card 85c... "I was like hey what gives." I figured I'd check spacing etc, and maybe there was something in the way of the top cards airflow, even though there's a 2 slot gap between the PCI x16 slots, so its not restrictive at all.
> 
> Peeked inside and the card on the bottom above the Power supply had *no fan spinning*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double checked again temp was 87c so i shut it down...
> 
> I did everything I could think of. One card at a time, swapped positions, and swapped power cables. It's that card apparently. The other card works great and the fan spins up and when I load a game you can hear it spin faster 2900 Approx rpms, and precision X shows it going up to 65c.
> 
> /Sigh, so I chatted with an NVida support rep and have started the process....
> 
> I guess I'd rather find this now then after I build the computer into a new rig. Caselabs on the way in 20 days etc...
> 
> See here's the lesson always buy more than one lol. Just in case.


Sounds like a perfectly valid excuse to get some water blocks


----------



## Xotic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghoxt*
> 
> Question. If while this card's fan looks to be defective, when I tested it, windows came up just fine before the high temp forced me to shut it down due to no spinning fan on the card.
> 
> That said, I like others am planning on Water so do I RMA anyway just to be safe? Otherwise I'm stuck on water actually. Would suck to RMA down the road for a problem today especially after putting blocks on it etc...nevermind answered my own question. the card is going back now. Posting for others knowledge just in case...


Well it could just be that your fan header is not plugged in on the card, which you would unplug anyway when you wc. I would i keep it and just wc it, as i see no reason for the stock cooler to go back on it


----------



## Ghoxt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xotic*
> 
> Well it could just be that your fan header is not plugged in on the card, which you would unplug anyway when you wc. I would i keep it and just wc it, as i see no reason for the stock cooler to go back on it


I'll see what the guys at Nvidia are talking about. If its a painless process I'll RMA the card, but if it looks to be painful, like you said I'll slap the waterblocks on it and call it a day. I really dont want to part with the card lol.


----------



## bmoore06

NEED SOME HELP!!! I just received my Titan X 2 days ago and immediately wanted to see what it was capable of. I am new to overclocking but know the basics. My card is acting extremely strange and I'm not sure what I am doing to cause it. I started with a small overclock of +10 power, +100 on the core and +100 on the memory. I had no issues when benchmarking as in no crashes or anything. I can't remember what score I got on firestrike on that setting but I ended up bumping it up to +200 on both and got a score of 16208 on firestrike. When I moved the core up to +225 and ran the test again it successfully ran thorough all the test without a problem but I scored 11428??? Now I can't reach anything above 13400 for some reason and the higher I clock the card it seems the less the performance I get. I have an i7 4770k at 4.4ghz and 16gb ram on the asus sabertooth z87 mobo just so everyone knows. There were also times when benchmarking tomb raider at 1440p max settings I was getting average of 104fps and then all of a sudden I would test again and I would get an average of 54.6? I'm too confused and new at this to understand what is going wrong.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmoore06*
> 
> NEED SOME HELP!!! I just received my Titan X 2 days ago and immediately wanted to see what it was capable of. I am new to overclocking but know the basics. My card is acting extremely strange and I'm not sure what I am doing to cause it. I started with a small overclock of +10 power, +100 on the core and +100 on the memory. I had no issues when benchmarking as in no crashes or anything. I can't remember what score I got on firestrike on that setting but I ended up bumping it up to +200 on both and got a score of 16208 on firestrike. When I moved the core up to +225 and ran the test again it successfully ran thorough all the test without a problem but I scored 11428??? Now I can't reach anything above 13400 for some reason and the higher I clock the card it seems the less the performance I get. I have an i7 4770k at 4.4ghz and 16gb ram on the asus sabertooth z87 mobo just so everyone knows. There were also times when benchmarking tomb raider at 1440p max settings I was getting average of 104fps and then all of a sudden I would test again and I would get an average of 54.6? I'm too confused and new at this to understand what is going wrong.


Thermal throttling it sounds like, the Titan X can hit the ceiling quick given the right environment.


----------



## bmoore06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Thermal throttling it sounds like, the Titan X can hit the ceiling quick given the right environment.


At what temp does it throttle? I never get above 75c but do see the speed fluctuate as if it is throttling. It will jump from 1389 to 1364 to 1353 and then back up to 1389 but I figured it wasn't a big enough drop to lower my score below what stock settings get me
Or am I wrong.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmoore06*
> 
> At what temp does it throttle? I never get above 75c but do see the speed fluctuate as if it is throttling. It will jump from 1389 to 1364 to 1353 and then back up to 1389 but I figured it wasn't a big enough drop to lower my score below what stock settings get me
> Or am I wrong.


push the power limit to max (stock bios - right?) and try again/


----------



## bmoore06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> push the power limit to max (stock bios - right?) and try again/


I have the power limit at 110 which is the max on stock. I could possibly flash to a new bios but have never done that and really don't know how.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 
> 
> goin to pick her up on monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cjponyparts.com/roush-supercharger-kit-phase-1-600hp-manual-transmission-5-0l-2015/p/421823/
> 
> http://www.cjponyparts.com/ford-racing-by-borla-cat-back-exhaust-system-2-1-2-sport-stainless-steel-with-4-black-tips-gt-2015/p/M5200M8SB/
> 
> mmmm


'

Nice! I'm probably gonna get a 2015 GT Convertible in May.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> '
> 
> Nice! I'm probably gonna get a 2015 GT Convertible in May.


Awesome







I can't do convertibles lol.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Yeah there is no difference. As said.


I think I've already said this, but there are some differences between the *stock* nVIDIA BIOS and *stock* EVGA SC bios:

1. +127 MHz on core, this one is obvious








2. Boost limit removed
3. Move aggressive boost table

2 and 3 are not obvious unless you examine the BIOS file yourself.

I also want to point out something about *voltages*. My 2 modded BIOS files in the 4-pack DO NOT alter voltages. As far as I know, Cyclops has stated that his BIOS does not alter voltages from stock either.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't do convertibles lol.


Here in San Diego it's practically required.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchroSCP*
> 
> With the Fujipoly pads does it help to add a very small dot of tim on the vrm / memory chips? I've used others that recommend doing that


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> no need to in my experience. People often do that to keep the pad in place while seating the block not because improve the heat transfer. Fuji 11 and 17 are amazing stuff. 11 = the best tim out there and 17 is even higher.
> 
> Trying to find the size of the pads for the aceelero but is not an easy task:
> 
> http://www.arctic.ac/worldwide_en/downloads/dl/file/id/1125/accelero_xtreme_iv_installation_manual_english.pdf


There he is - LOL.

I'd go with what Gabreil says, he knows what he's on about fer-sure!!!









+Rep to ya Gabriel


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I think I've already said this, but there are some differences between the *stock* nVIDIA BIOS and *stock* EVGA SC bios:
> 
> 1. +127 MHz on core, this one is obvious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Boost limit removed
> 3. Move aggressive boost table
> 
> 2 and 3 are not obvious unless you examine the BIOS file yourself.
> 
> I also want to point out something about *voltages*. My 2 modded BIOS files in the 4-pack DO NOT alter voltages. As far as I know, *Cyclops has stated that his BIOS does not alter voltages from stock either*.


Yep, both your modded SC bios @ 425w TDP and Cyclops' bios max out at 1.224mV. It seems anomalous though why some people can hit higher clocks on one vs. the other, whereas some of us have seen the same results for both. I'm going to guess that this is merely temp throttling on some people's cards, and they're just not realizing it when it happens for those particular runs/benchmarks.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Yep, both your modded SC bios @ 425w TDP and Cyclops' bios max out at 1.224mV. It seems anomalous though why some people can hit higher clocks on one vs. the other, whereas some of us have seen the same results for both. I'm going to guess that this is merely temp throttling on some people's cards, and they're just not realizing it when it happens for those particular runs/benchmarks.


Yep, I've tested both and maxed out at the same OC.

On a related note, I now have a different Titan X card to play with. It was originally my friend's card. He does not OC and he got one with a 76 ASIC. I traded cards with him this morning. My old card had a 63 ASIC and could not reach 1500 stable, but came pretty close at around 1480. My friend was happy to get a card with the SC BIOS pre-installed, and I even threw in a copy of BF Hardline to sweeten the deal.







I'll post results with the new card soon.


----------



## NoDoz

Hmm tempted to get one and replace my 970s. Only thing is I have 2 monitors that only have DVI outputs, which is the only thing stopping me. I would have to get 1 new monitor.


----------



## romanlegion13th

got my card stable at +221 on core http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6406634 3dmark 15543

fans maxed out as you can see
played rome 2 massive battle for 30min fine passed valley for a hour
got the standard EVGA bios
is this a good overclock on air?
how would you guys change it for 24/7 gameing?
would i get a better overclock if i has the Evga SC bios?

im testing 1400mhz now see if i can get that stable (the room is alot cooler today think makeing the temp drop)


----------



## SynchroSCP

Question for the group about a decision I am struggling with. I have a Dell UH2713hm 1440p monitor that runs well up to about 75hz and has amazing quality. I've been debating about upgrading to either a g-sync 4k or 144hz 1440p monitor. I play FPS mostly with some others mixed in, really what I want is smooth gameplay at ultra settings. I don't really care about super fast refresh rates, just really smooth gameplay at the highest settings with as little lag as possible. Is there a monitor I should be looking at or is it better to wait? One Titan X is my limit for GPUs.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchroSCP*
> 
> Question for the group about a decision I am struggling with. I have a Dell UH2713hm 1440p monitor that runs well up to about 75hz and has amazing quality. I've been debating about upgrading to either a g-sync 4k or 144hz 1440p monitor. I play FPS mostly with some others mixed in, really what I want is smooth gameplay at ultra settings. I don't really care about super fast refresh rates, just really smooth gameplay at the highest settings with as little lag as possible. Is there a monitor I should be looking at or is it better to wait? One Titan X is my limit for GPUs.


Google *Acer Predator 34" monitor*. I'm not buying anything until that one is available and reviewed.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchroSCP*
> 
> Question for the group about a decision I am struggling with. I have a Dell UH2713hm 1440p monitor that runs well up to about 75hz and has amazing quality. I've been debating about upgrading to either a g-sync 4k or 144hz 1440p monitor. I play FPS mostly with some others mixed in, really what I want is smooth gameplay at ultra settings. I don't really care about super fast refresh rates, just really smooth gameplay at the highest settings with as little lag as possible. Is there a monitor I should be looking at or is it better to wait? One Titan X is my limit for GPUs.


My friend, yes...you'll want to invest in an XB270HU, (if you want something now/near-term, unless you can hold out for more options until July-ish) - arguably the best gaming monitor money can buy right now.









TFT Central review:
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_xb270hu.htm

(Linus did a review also and called it the best gaming monitor he'd ever seen).

Head over to this thread, but warning; reading through may cause a large dent in your wallet:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1536499/official-acer-xb270hu-27-1440p-144hz-g-sync-ips-ulmb-monitor-thread/

I've got 3 of these babies coming my way for Surround, and I can't wait!!!


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> My friend, yes...you'll want to invest in an XB270HU, (if you want something now/near-term, unless you can hold out for more options until July-ish) - arguably the best gaming monitor money can buy right now.


That is indeed the best choice if you HAVE to get something NOW.

I just can't commit to a 27" inch monitor at this point. I've owned 3 in a row and it's time to go bigger.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> got my card stable at +221 on core http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6406634 3dmark 15543
> 
> fans maxed out as you can see
> played rome 2 massive battle for 30min fine passed valley for a hour
> got the standard EVGA bios
> is this a good overclock on air?
> how would you guys change it for 24/7 gameing?
> would i get a better overclock if i has the Evga SC bios?
> 
> im testing 1400mhz now see if i can get that stable (the room is alot cooler today think makeing the temp drop)


1400mhz just crashed after 20min valley
so 1398mhz is my max overclock so far would like to use this for 24/7 gameing
so what temps is every one running on air for 24/7


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> That is indeed the best choice if you HAVE to get something NOW.
> 
> I just can't commit to a 27" inch monitor at this point. I've owned 3 in a row and it's time to go bigger.


im thinking of a 4ktv or 40inch 4k monitor would love a 40inch IPS


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> 1400mhz just crashed after 20min valley
> so 1398mhz is my max overclock so far would like to use this for 24/7 gameing
> so what temps is every one running on air for 24/7


Don't be scurred to up the voltage..


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmoore06*
> 
> NEED SOME HELP!!! I just received my Titan X 2 days ago and immediately wanted to see what it was capable of. I am new to overclocking but know the basics. My card is acting extremely strange and I'm not sure what I am doing to cause it. I started with a small overclock of +10 power, +100 on the core and +100 on the memory. I had no issues when benchmarking as in no crashes or anything. I can't remember what score I got on firestrike on that setting but I ended up bumping it up to +200 on both and got a score of 16208 on firestrike. When I moved the core up to +225 and ran the test again it successfully ran thorough all the test without a problem but I scored 11428??? Now I can't reach anything above 13400 for some reason and the higher I clock the card it seems the less the performance I get. I have an i7 4770k at 4.4ghz and 16gb ram on the asus sabertooth z87 mobo just so everyone knows. There were also times when benchmarking tomb raider at 1440p max settings I was getting average of 104fps and then all of a sudden I would test again and I would get an average of 54.6? I'm too confused and new at this to understand what is going wrong.


My titan x is in the mail still... but I get this behavior on my 2x 780ti when I leave precision x open in the background when running some programs.. I know it does it on 3dmark. Close down whatever program you are using after applying clocks. It will keep the settings after closing.. at least it will with precision x. Try using nvidia inspector.. seems like most people use that now.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> whats so great about fuji thermal pads ? is the 0.5° drop in temp worth the price ?


No









My card runs at 30c at full load, and I doubt the VRM/VRAM is really that bothered by the pads lol.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> That is indeed the best choice if you HAVE to get something NOW.
> 
> I just can't commit to a 27" inch monitor at this point. I've owned 3 in a row and it's time to go bigger.


I don't disagree, i'm also really interested in the Acer Predator and will be buying one to try out + returning it if I don't like it.









The only thing is, I don't want any compromises with a 34" Ultrawide, so the Predator is only going to be worthwhile for me if it's IPS/AHVA + 3440x1440p + 144hz + G-Sync. Ideally, i'd like a 4K display @ 144hz + G-Sync + IPS, but that's probably at least ~24 months out and will require DP 1.3.









Also, after experiencing Surround gaming a while back and playing a bunch of games on it...I find 3x 1440p monitors to be a better way to stretch the legs of my 3x Titan Xs than a 3440x1440p display would. I also will not be investing in a VR headset at all (having something strapped to my face for hours at a time is a no-go for me, trust me, i've tried on the DK2), so I want my immersion to come from multi-monitor gaming, and so i'm looking to 7680x1440p @ 144hz to be my go-to experience for when Star Citizen launches.


----------



## SynchroSCP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> My friend, yes...you'll want to invest in an XB270HU, (if you want something now/near-term, unless you can hold out for more options until July-ish) - arguably the best gaming monitor money can buy right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TFT Central review:
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_xb270hu.htm
> 
> (Linus did a review also and called it the best gaming monitor he'd ever seen).
> 
> Head over to this thread, but warning; reading through may cause a large dent in your wallet:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1536499/official-acer-xb270hu-27-1440p-144hz-g-sync-ips-ulmb-monitor-thread/
> 
> I've got 3 of these babies coming my way for Surround, and I can't wait!!!


I can easily wait until July but that does look like a fantastic monitor, IPS to boot. Have seen some deals on the ROG g-sync as well, both get good reviews. I think I'd rather stay 1440 than 4k but the 4k jayz2cents was using in his Titan X review looked amazing and was getting very playable frame rates off a single Titan X. Too many choices


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchroSCP*
> 
> I can easily wait until July but that does look like a fantastic monitor, IPS to boot. Have seen some deals on the ROG g-sync as well, both get good reviews. I think I'd rather stay 1440 than 4k but the 4k jayz2cents was using in his Titan X review looked amazing and was getting very playable frame rates off a single Titan X. Too many choices


At this point, the ROG Swift would be a bad investment if you care about color reproduction at all. The XB270HU has firmly supplanted the Swift as the go-to monitor now, and you're likely to see a bunch of people offloading their Swifts to do a "side-grade" to the XB270HU if they care about having an IPS display. I would expect to see the Swift come down in price in the very near future, but as it stands both monitors are priced similarly right now, so I can't recommend the Swift unless you're able to get one in the ~$600 range. As I stated before, ideally we would want 4K + G-Sync + 144hz + IPS, but the bandwidth needed for that is not until DP 1.3 hits, which we're still quite a ways off from now, and a lot of display technology will release between now and then to further give us more options.

Also, yeah, 4K is great, but IMO...once you step into the world of 120-144hz, there is no going back. It's a game changer, and not even 4K IMO can beat the experience of 144hz + G-Sync. Kind of why I opted for 3x XB270HUs as a (more expensive) compromise...allows good immersion in Surround, is 144hz, and stretches the legs of my Titan Xs than 4K would. Having said that, there's definitely times where i'll only be using one of the XB270HUs to game on, as a single 1440p @ 144hz on its own is hard enough to drive.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> That is indeed the best choice if you HAVE to get something NOW.
> 
> I just can't commit to a 27" inch monitor at this point. I've owned 3 in a row and it's time to go bigger.


Bigger is better











Living room gaming PC setup is the real use for 4K IMO. 1440p is the superior option for 27-30" monitors.

And no, I don't use the keyboard/mouse that close to the screen...


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Yep, both your modded SC bios @ 425w TDP and Cyclops' bios max out at 1.224mV. It seems anomalous though why some people can hit higher clocks on one vs. the other, whereas some of us have seen the same results for both. I'm going to guess that this is merely temp throttling on some people's cards, and they're just not realizing it when it happens for those particular runs/benchmarks.


I'm beginning to wonder if the difference isn't so much that people are getting higher clocks on one than the other, but that they are being reported incorrectly as JP pointed out last evening.

Using the Cyclops bios I was putting the clock speed at nearly 1600 before it started to crash. I then tried the SC bios and was crashing at a much lower clock speed and didn't give it much thought and switched it back to Cyclops original bios. However I just tested it again, and the my clock speeds according to the monitoring software are capping out closer to 1520 instead of the displayed 1585 clock speed.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







It's probably that a lot of people (like me) are not noticing that rather than one bios not allowing for as large or clock speeds as the other. That being said, thermal throttle will definitely have a huge sway on the matter as well.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Possibly.
> -First of all you need to look at actual clock speeds. +245mhz offset tells us nothing about the actual speed you are getting. So if using PrecX go into monitoring data settings and select to view your GPU clock, power, GPU temp, voltage on the OSD.
> 
> -Cyclops & the modded SC bios are the best i have seen, and with near the same outcome.
> 
> -"Display driver stopped working" means your OC is unstable, lower clock speeds or increase voltage.
> 
> -Just max all the settings in Prec X (including overvoltage to max (+112mv), set an aggressive fan profile, and start uping core speeds by small increments, stress, up core again, until you get a driver crash(as you did before). Then lower clocks speeds to last stable OC.
> 
> -On water got me a little higher clocks, eliminated throttling, much lower temps & noise.
> 
> -All these steps are to squeeze every last drop of performance i can from this card.


Very helpful post! Thank you so much!
I was able to stabilize my overclock and pass all the benchmarks when i raised the voltage to +112mv.
My max gpu clock is 1464mhz.
My temps never exceed 75c and my fan at that temp runs at 85%, is that good?
When i see my boost clock dropping does that mean my card is throttling?
With the the custom bios my card will be staying at the max clock more often?


----------



## SynchroSCP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> At this point, the ROG Swift would be a bad investment if you care about color reproduction at all. The XB270HU has firmly supplanted the Swift as the go-to monitor now, and you're likely to see a bunch of people offloading their Swifts to do a "side-grade" to the XB270HU if they care about having an IPS display. I would expect to see the Swift come down in price in the very near future, but as it stands both monitors are priced similarly right now, so I can't recommend the Swift unless you're able to get one in the ~$600 range. As I stated before, ideally we would want 4K + G-Sync + 144hz + IPS, but the bandwidth needed for that is not until DP 1.3 hits, which we're still quite a ways off from now, and a lot of display technology will release between now and then to further give us more options.
> 
> Also, yeah, 4K is great, but IMO...once you step into the world of 120-144hz, there is no going back. It's a game changer, and not even 4K IMO can beat the experience of 144hz + G-Sync. Kind of why I opted for 3x XB270HUs as a (more expensive) compromise...allows good immersion in Surround, is 144hz, and stretches the legs of my Titan Xs than 4K would. Having said that, there's definitely times where i'll only be using one of the XB270HUs to game on, as a single 1440p @ 144hz on its own is hard enough to drive.


Great advice, thanks and +rep

I think I'll hold out for a bit, get the Titan X into my loop and re-evaluate.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchroSCP*
> 
> Great advice, thanks and +rep
> 
> I think I'll hold out for a bit, get the Titan X into my loop and re-evaluate.


Np, sounds like a good plan.









Since the XB270HU is hard to get right now due to demand anyways, it'll give you time to see how the quality is once more people get theirs delivered or if there's any sort of "early-batch" problems (it's looking pretty good at the moment but hey, you never know...the early ROG Swifts were plagued with issues).

Here's Linus' video review of the XB270HU, for anyone interested (not sure if Vessel is still doing their free 1-year sub promotion, but regardless, all you need is an email to sign up to view their vids, no credit cards or anything):

https://www.vessel.com/videos/aBRl_4ZS6


----------



## opt33

The clock speeds will report correctly as long as you DONT change the values in TDP Base Clock or 3D base clock in Common Tab. Cyclops bios changes those 2, so some of the display clocks will read incorrectly unless you change those 2 back to stock settings (they dont actually change the speed anyways, just the speed that is displayed...that may change when an updated editor is released).

Then if you want the boost clock speed to be displayed correctly in gpuz, you have to change to the Boost Clock in the common table to whatever value corresponds to clk 55 on Boost table (since again the Boost clock in common tab is meaningless other than displaying speed in gpuz, it is Boost Table clk 55 that controls boost speed at 1.168v. See pic, you would need to change that stock value 1215 to 1278 in that bios. Then each notch you raise the volts, the boost speed increases..to a total of about +50 core speed for 1.224v max. 1.224v corresponds to 59 clk in the table.

Mine always report correctly on either bios, since I adjusted the values.


----------



## bmoore06

this is the screen shots of my 2 scores. 16k score with lower overclock and the higher overclock only gets 11k?


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghoxt*
> 
> I'll see what the guys at Nvidia are talking about. If its a painless process I'll RMA the card, but if it looks to be painful, like you said I'll slap the waterblocks on it and call it a day. I really dont want to part with the card lol.


The only painless part is getting the RMA started, the painful part is waiting for the numerous emails. I started a RMA on Monday and today is Saturday and I am still waiting on one final email so I can ship out my card.

Personally, I think your fan header is not connected. It would take you 5 min to remove the screws and open to reseat the connector.


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Yep, both your modded SC bios @ 425w TDP and Cyclops' bios max out at 1.224mV. It seems anomalous though why some people can hit higher clocks on one vs. the other, whereas some of us have seen the same results for both. I'm going to guess that this is merely temp throttling on some people's cards, and they're just not realizing it when it happens for those particular runs/benchmarks.


Ok, so that answers one of my questions about voltages. So there is a hard limit of 1.224v with earthier of the Bios then? That explains some stuff. I did some testing and putting PX to +67mv puts my cards to 1.224v, so even putting it to the max of +112 is no different than them being at +67 because it does not go any higher than that. So since PX allows +112 and we know that the BIOS has a hard ceiling of 1.224v, is it possible that someone can modify the Bios to actually at the +112v or do we think that without physical mod that 1.224v is the max ceiling?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> I'm beginning to wonder if the difference isn't so much that people are getting higher clocks on one than the other, but that they are being reported incorrectly as JP pointed out last evening.
> 
> Using the Cyclops bios I was putting the clock speed at nearly 1600 before it started to crash. I then tried the SC bios and was crashing at a much lower clock speed and didn't give it much thought and switched it back to Cyclops original bios. However I just tested it again, and the my clock speeds according to the monitoring software are capping out closer to 1520 instead of the displayed 1585 clock speed.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's probably that a lot of people (like me) are not noticing that rather than one bios not allowing for as large or clock speeds as the other. That being said, thermal throttle will definitely have a huge sway on the matter as well.


Additionally, I know that Cyclops attempted to adjust clocks up with the stock NVidia BIOS and was unsuccessful in doing it. That could also be a factor in all of this.

EDIT - I see opt33 goes into some detail about this above. This could be the source of a lot of confusion.


----------



## Sheyster

So, I've done a quick test of the new card (75.5 ASIC). It definitely performs better than the old 63 ASIC card at stock voltage. I played a bit of Hardline at 1418, no throttling whatsoever when loaded.

I think this one is a keeper! 1405/stock voltage will probably be my 24/7 gaming OC.


----------



## eleven010

Hey szeged, can you update the OP with some of the BIOS's and what they effect? So many posts in this thread to keep track of!


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eleven010*
> 
> Hey szeged, can you update the OP with some of the BIOS's and what they effect? So many posts in this thread to keep track of!


He told me he would soon.


----------



## eleven010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> He told me he would soon.


And the person with the file I am looking for happens to reply!

Yay!

Now to modding my Titan!


----------



## Ghoxt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> The only painless part is getting the RMA started, the painful part is waiting for the numerous emails. I started a RMA on Monday and today is Saturday and I am still waiting on one final email so I can ship out my card.
> 
> Personally, I think your fan header is not connected. It would take you 5 min to remove the screws and open to reseat the connector.


I checked of course hehe. Everything is connected. I'm filing out the email as well for the RMA...which seems a waste since I ordered it from Nvidia however the guys in customer support did not seem to have the order info or could not look it up. He mentioned he had to take my info then relay to the RMA department for further instructions.


----------



## shadow85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> 
> Jelly.. 1450.. Newegg? Can't wait to get mine.. I was in such a rush I completely forgot about how terribly slow the eggsaver is across country. Woke up and saw they were in stock at 5am.
> 
> Are you going to flash? Which bios?


Really I live in Australia, and newegg deliver items to me in 4 business days max.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Don't be scurred to up the voltage..


when i do it makes it boost more but jump up and down alot


----------



## CaliLife17

After a 6+ month new build project, between a leak, a bad pump, the wrong anti-vortex, adding quick Disconnects, redoing the wiring 3-4 times, replacing PSU, and then deciding to swap out 2x 780 TI KPE for 2x Titan X's, my computer is somewhat put together. 2nd round of Leak test tonight, finish wiring all my SSDs (8 in total) I hope to be able to actually boot the machine up tomorrow into MB Bios.

Can i join the club if I haven't even booted into windows yet?

EDIT: I am also praying that it boots and everything works


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> when i do it makes it boost more but jump up and down alot


Sounds like temp throttling...max out your fan speed to 100% the whole time and test again (unless you're already running at max fan speed the entire time).


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> when i do it makes it boost more but jump up and down alot


If it's for benching use PX and Kboost


----------



## nersty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jscheema*
> 
> My ASUS Titan X arrives today.
> 
> Can Cyclopes custom bios be flashed to the ASUS Titan X?


It should be able. I would try out the ASUS bios first though as I have been hitting 1512mhz with +260 on the core (stock bios).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> *1400mhz just crashed after 20min valley*
> so 1398mhz is my max overclock so far would like to use this for 24/7 gameing
> so what temps is every one running on air for 24/7


20min looping vally... I will bet your vrms were in the 80+C temp range even with water cooling.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eleven010*
> 
> And the person with the file I am looking for happens to reply!
> 
> Yay!
> 
> Now to modding my Titan!


what file are you looking for?


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Sounds like temp throttling...max out your fan speed to 100% the whole time and test again (unless you're already running at max fan speed the entire time).


temps are about 65 with full fans maxed out
what sort of over clock would you use for 24/7 gameing?
would you not add voltage?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> If it's for benching use PX and Kboost


i use PX kboost not used that befor what is it?


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 20min looping vally... I will bet your vrms were in the 80+C temp range even with water cooling.
> what file are you looking for?


is that whats makeing it crash where do i check that temp?
is it on hwinfo64?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> whats so great about fuji thermal pads ? is the 0.5° drop in temp worth the price ?


Well the answer to your question depends on some factors: first and foremost to which fuji you are referring too. The 6 watt/mk is pretty common stuff although as far as common go is at the upper limit of common pads out there which usually range from 3 to 6 watt/mk. The 11 watt/mk is really 2 or 3x times better that most pads including the ones that comes with blocks from any manufacturer. The 17 watt/mk is just insane. To put things on perspective, most tim out there range from 3 to 8.5 watt/mk. Arctic silver 7.5 watt/mk. Gelid extreme ~8.5 watt/mk just to name a few quite common and among the best. pk-3 is around 10.5-11 watt/mk which is the one I use. The effect of the pad in temps will depend on the type of pad you choose. I can not give you exact apples to apples comparisons from my own data but I have data I can rely on from third parties to give an idea of using the fuji 17 watt/mk pad. When I got the 2x titan 2 years ago, the same cards I am still using (waiting on my 2x titan x to arrive) I have the swiftech komodo block on both. Playing ghosts at that time my vrm temp was reaching 76 C. I switch the cards blocks to EK shorties and exchanged all pads with fuji extreme (17 watt/mk). Temps under the same stress, same OC, same ambient temps, same methodology (a thermistor on the back of the card between the tim and the backplate) give me 36 C. So, a lot of that is due to EK block x the swicthech correct? I can not attribute all of it (40 C difference) to fuji since the blocks are different and Swiftech was known to be bad on the vrm while ek was the best. Furthermore I place a common ek pad (1.5 mm) on the vrm area when I mounted the ek backplates which might have helped with vrm temps even more. But let's go back to Strens test of the titans blocks which so far as I known were done with stock blocks pads: difference between ek x swiftech blocks in the vrm temps were around 15 C while I was seeing something around 40 C difference (and before you think was my mistake mounting the block I measured the same VRM temp on both titans with swiftech blocks, one I did the mounting while the other one was a Hydrocopper from EVGA which was factory mounted). So...while this is not apple to apples comparisons I can say fuji extreme probably cut off at least something around 10 C to be conservative and perhaps even 20 C or more of the vrm temps. I can not precise the exact amount since I never measured in the same system, same blocks, different pads on the same block to give you the exact number but that little bit of personal experience along with stren review: http://www.xtremerigs.net/2013/10/03/nvidia-gtx780titan-water-block-roundup/9/ suggest me that fuji extreme is amazing stuff and nothing like 0.5 C you might thinking... Just mine two cents and use the info with any amount of grain of salt (and pepper) you want









edit - O god I wrote too much....Probably my longest post on OCN. Sorry about that folks was not my intention.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> temps are about 65 with full fans maxed out
> what sort of over clock would you use for 24/7 gameing?
> would you not add voltage?
> i use PX kboost not used that befor what is it?


Locks your cards in max boost.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> No
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My card runs at 30c at full load, and I doubt the VRM/VRAM is really that bothered by the pads lol.


eh - there's no doubt, fuji poly works better than the EK pads. Is is necessary - no. But neither is gelid extreme or a high qualty TIM for that matter... only a few degrees from either.

kboost is full time P0 state as mydog said.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Well the answer to your question depends on some factors: first and foremost to which fuji you are referring too. The 6 watt/mk is pretty common stuff although as far as common go is at the upper limit of common pads out there which usually range from 3 to 6 watt/mk. The 11 watt/mk is really 2 or 3x times better that most pads including the ones that comes with blocks from any manufacturer. The 17 watt/mk is just insane. To put things on perspective, most tim out there range from 3 to 8.5 watt/mk. Arctic silver 7.5 watt/mk. Gelid extreme ~8.5 watt/mk just to name a few quite common and among the best. pk-3 is around 10.5-11 watt/mk which is the one I use. The effect of the pad in temps will depend on the type of pad you choose. I can not give you exact apples to apples comparisons from my own data but I have data I can rely on from third parties to give an idea of using the fuji 17 watt/mk pad. When I got the 2x titan 2 years ago, the same cards I am still using (waiting on my 2x titan x to arrive) I have the swiftech komodo block on both. Playing ghosts at that time my vrm temp was reaching 76 C. I switch the cards blocks to EK shorties and exchanged all pads with fuji extreme (17 watt/mk). Temps under the same stress, same OC, same ambient temps, same methodology (a thermistor on the back of the card between the tim and the backplate) give me 36 C. So, a lot of that is due to EK block x the swicthech correct? I can not attribute all of it (40 C difference) to fuji since the blocks are different and Swiftech was known to be bad on the vrm while ek was the best. Furthermore I place a common ek pad (1.5 mm) on the vrm area when I mounted the ek backplates which might have helped with vrm temps even more. But let's go back to Strens test of the titans blocks which so far as I known were done with stock blocks pads: difference between ek x swiftech blocks in the vrm temps were around 15 C while I was seeing something around 40 C difference (and before you think was my mistake mounting the block I measured the same VRM temp on both titans with swiftech blocks, one I did the mounting while the other one was a Hydrocopper from EVGA which was factory mounted). So...while this is not apple to apples comparisons I can say fuji extreme probably cut off at least something around 10 C to be conservative and perhaps even 20 C or more of the vrm temps. I can not precise the exact amount since I never measured in the same system, same blocks, different pads on the same block to give you the exact number but that little bit of personal experience along with stren review: http://www.xtremerigs.net/2013/10/03/nvidia-gtx780titan-water-block-roundup/9/ suggest me that fuji extreme is amazing stuff and nothing like 0.5 C you might thinking... Just mine two cents and use the info with any amount of grain of salt (and pepper) you want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit - O god I wrote too much....Probably my longest post on OCN. Sorry about that folks was not my intention.


you changed the block of course it's guna drop vrm temps Ek has a channel running over them. The komodo does not. Have you test with Ek thermal pad first and then try fuji pads, While keeping the same ambient temp ?
the post is so long maybe i read wrong...









I'll leave this hear
http://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Thermal-Paste-Roundup-172/

If you ever seen pugets test room with thermal cameras and monitors to keep ambient temps the same then you'd know it's legit.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> I'll leave this hear
> http://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Thermal-Paste-Roundup-172/
> 
> If you ever seen pugets test room with thermal cameras and monitors to keep ambient temps the same then you'd know it's legit.


That review was before PK-3 was available. It is now my favorite TIM, along with GC Extreme.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835242028&cm_re=Prolimatech_thermal_compound-_-35-242-028-_-Product

PK-3 is cheaper too, in that small 1.5G size.


----------



## romanlegion13th

this overclocking stressing me out lol not played a game since wensday just reading and overclocking








seems to be stable at +200mhz on core boosting to 1376mhz steady no added voltage temp 63 fans 97-100%

seems when i add more voltage i got more boost but less stable more up n down and dont get much higher in valley or 3dmark score

would be happy if i could keep this for 24/7 gaming add some mem speed and make turn fans down

what are you guys using for 24/7 gaming?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> you changed the block of course it's guna drop vrm temps Ek has a channel running over them. The komodo does not. Have you test with Ek thermal pad first and then try fuji pads, While keeping the same ambient temp ?
> the post is so long maybe i read wrong...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll leave this hear
> http://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Thermal-Paste-Roundup-172/
> 
> If you ever seen pugets test room with thermal cameras and monitors to keep ambient temps the same then you'd know it's legit.


Yeah mate sorry for the long post...Never did that before...Is not apples to apples comparison but the difference is really bigger that it should be due only for the difference between the blocks. I am still weary to attribute all of it to the fujipad so even I look at it with some bit of grain of salt. The komodo didn't have a pad at the vrm area on the backplate while I put some on the ek... But the hell it is suggestive the pad contribute to the difference....

and also don't forget we are not talking about the gpu (or gpu) core temp here. In fact the komodo was better that ek at the core temp. I was talking about the vrm area which is one of the components that can be limiting these days for OC. All blocks perform well on gpu core but not necessarily on the vrm...The link you provide is for comparing tim on cpu core which will be equivalent to comparing the effect of tim on gpu core...


----------



## shadow85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Bigger is better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Living room gaming PC setup is the real use for 4K IMO. 1440p is the superior option for 27-30" monitors.
> 
> And no, I don't use the keyboard/mouse that close to the screen...


What TV or monitor is that?


----------



## Xotic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> this overclocking stressing me out lol not played a game since wensday just reading and overclocking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seems to be stable at +200mhz on core boosting to 1376mhz steady no added voltage temp 63 fans 97-100%
> seems when i add more voltage i got more boost but less stable more up n down and dont get much higher in valley or 3dmark score
> would be happy if i could keep this for 24/7 gaming add some mem speed and make turn fans down
> what are you guys using for 24/7 gaming?


You keep saying that it is making you stressed, but that you do not want to flash to a new bios as it is just for gaming. Why dont you just leave it at the point where it is stable, which you say is +200 and do what you are saying you want to do, which is play games on it...


----------



## bigkahuna360

You guys know any place where I can make small monthly payments for one of these guys?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> You guys know any place where I can make small monthly payments for one of these guys?


Amazon?


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> You guys know any place where I can make small monthly payments for one of these guys?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon?
Click to expand...

Amazon lets you do monthly payments?!









EDIT: Amazon is out of stock.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xotic*
> 
> You keep saying that it is making you stressed, but that you do not want to flash to a new bios as it is just for gaming. Why dont you just leave it at the point where it is stable, which you say is +200 and do what you are saying you want to do, which is play games on it...


yeah just been pushing it the last few days seeing whats best im a bit of a noob you see
if i turn my fans down a bit what temp do i want to keep it under? 70? my 780ti classy used to hit up to 83oc
dose maxwell have to run alot cooler?
then game for a day or so then start with the mem overclock when i no its stable at 200+mhz


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> this overclocking stressing me out lol not played a game since wensday just reading and overclocking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seems to be stable at +200mhz on core boosting to 1376mhz steady no added voltage temp 63 fans *97-100%*
> 
> seems when i add more voltage i got more boost but less stable more up n down and dont get much higher in valley or 3dmark score
> 
> would be happy if i could keep this for 24/7 gaming add some mem speed and make turn fans down
> 
> *what are you guys using for 24/7 gaming?*


100% fan for gaming? That's way too loud.









I game at 1405, stock voltage, 60% fan.


----------



## Xotic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> yeah just been pushing it the last few days seeing whats best im a bit of a noob you see
> if i turn my fans down a bit what temp do i want to keep it under? 70? my 780ti classy used to hit up to 83oc
> dose maxwell have to run alot cooler?
> then game for a day or so then start with the mem overclock when i no its stable at 200+mhz


You could just try to play the games you wish to play, until you are no longer happy with the fps you get and THEN overclock. You are going for a 24/7 overclock for gaming, so just make it as low as it can for you to be happy playing games with it 24/7


----------



## Shogon

Seriously if EVGA doesn't get stock in on their site on Monday I'm going to cave and buy directly from Nvidia. Unless Amazon gets a delivery by then.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xotic*
> 
> You could just try to play the games you wish to play, until you are no longer happy with the fps you get and THEN overclock. You are going for a 24/7 overclock for gaming, so just make it as low as it can for you to be happy playing games with it 24/7


Or, he could just flash the modded SC BIOS and call it a day. +13% OC on the core just doing that, and no need to touch PX or anything else. The default TDP is 350w.


----------



## Xotic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Or, he could just flash the modded SC BIOS and call it a day. +13% OC on the core just doing that, and no need to touch PX or anything else. The default TDP is 350w.


He has seemed pretty reluctant to do that over the past 2 days. That would be the best thing to do though.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> What TV or monitor is that?


The Sharp Aquos LC-60UD27U. Pretty impressed with it so far. Picture quality is excellent, input lag is minimal in PC or game mode, the slim bezel is super sexy, and it does 4:4:4 chroma at 4k 60 Hz


----------



## Bluelego

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xotic*
> 
> He has seemed pretty reluctant to do that over the past 2 days. That would be the best thing to do though.


If it calms his nerves any, I bought my Titan X from Nvidia and have flashed the Cyclops and EVGA SC Bios to the card with no issue following this post. Currently using EVGA SC Bios with minor over clock (+50 Core, +100 Memory, No Volts) until i get my water block and integrated into my loop.


----------



## NapalmV5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NapalmV5*






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NapalmV5*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6298865


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6421786


----------



## shadow85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> The Sharp Aquos LC-60UD27U. Pretty impressed with it so far. Picture quality is excellent, input lag is minimal in PC or game mode, the slim bezel is super sexy, and it does 4:4:4 chroma at 4k 60 Hz


What is the input lag?

And are there similar TVs in the 40" range, with 4 4 4 chroma 60 hz 4K?

EDIT: Oh and what game is that in the pic?


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> What is the input lag?
> 
> And are there similar TVs in the 40" range, with 4 4 4 chroma 60 hz 4K?
> 
> EDIT: Oh and what game is that in the pic?


I don't really have an objective way to get an input lag number on the TV and I wasn't able to track down any verifiable hard numbers on it using google-fu when I was doing my research before a purchase. I can say that I do not notice any input lag when using this display in PC mode, but let me qualify that by saying that I am not a person who is particularly sensitive to input lag. My subjective impressions are that it is more responsive than my Auria EQ276W 1440p IPS monitor.

In the 40" range, I'd say just buy a monitor - there are a couple solid 40" 4K monitors coming out now. (For example)

The pic is just of the Unigine Valley benchmark that I had looping... sorry for the potato picture quality, took it with my phone.


----------



## Ascendor81

Asus Titan X

OK I am stable at:

Default Air
Default Precision X fan curve (Auto)
Power 110%
GPU Target 91%
GPU +215 Mhz
MEM +450 Mhz
+65 mV

I passed some benchmarks at 220/500, but i turned it down tiny bit for stability.

Anyone else had better luck? The room I am in also gets a little warm, 3 PC's running in there all day, and over 80 degrees outside here in California.

Now waiting for this pending to complete:

Acer 27" WIDE IPS LED LCD XB270HU BPRZ
B&H# ACXB270HUBPR : Mfr# UMHB0AA001
Status: Drop ship order pending Standard
Qty:1
Price:$756.99
Item Total:$756.99


----------



## KuuFA

Should list what MHZ you are boosting too core/memory

I think you are around 1400's/ 4000 in memory? Sounds pretty average on stock bios.


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> this overclocking stressing me out lol not played a game since wensday just reading and overclocking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seems to be stable at +200mhz on core boosting to 1376mhz steady no added voltage temp 63 fans 97-100%
> 
> seems when i add more voltage i got more boost but less stable more up n down and dont get much higher in valley or 3dmark score
> 
> would be happy if i could keep this for 24/7 gaming add some mem speed and make turn fans down
> 
> what are you guys using for 24/7 gaming?


Like you, when I first started OC a few years ago, I would overly stress out and focus entirely on benchmark utilities and such to find a stable OC. After a full week of finding the sweet spot guess what? A few games would crash at that same OC. The point of the story is that OC and using a benchmark is one thing, gaming is different and can take what a stable OC seems to be with Valley, 3dmark or Heaven and turns out for gaming it does not work.

For a good example, I tested my 2 Titan X cards on air individually to see what they can do, rarely played a game. I added Water blocks and spent some time finding a good OC for benchmarking, but then at that point I kind of stopped because the reason I got these cards was to game at 4k and achieve 60fps. So when I took what I thought was a stable OC and tested games at first it was going good and then I tried Middle Earth Shadow of Mordor and within 10 min of gaming it crashed. I restarted and tried again and once again it crashed. Now the clocks that I was running were stable with benchmarks, stable with 1 hour of Crysis 3, 30 min of Ryse: Son of Rome, 30 min of Witcher 2, but with SOM it was not cutting it. I had to take off a good 40 points off of my OC to finally play SOM without a crash and now it seems stable (still testing).

Morale of the story is testing with benchmarks is good to get a general idea about what your cards can do, but if you bought them primarily to game on, start testing and playing your games, start with your favorite ones and see how they hold up with temps, voltage and clock speed. There is no magical number to give you on what a good 24/7 OC is for gaming because there is a lot variables with ambient temps etc. Take your base OC you have been stable with on benchmarks and try to use them with gaming. If they stick and your comfortable with the temps, then use them for gaming. However, many will tell you this, depending on your resolution and desired frame rate, if your card is easily hitting the frame rate you want without flinching, then you can actually reduce voltages/oc since if it is easily handling it, no need to keep a massive OC.


----------



## Ascendor81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Should list what MHZ you are boosting too core/memory
> 
> I think you are around 1400's/ 4000 in memory? Sounds pretty average on stock bios.


Are you saying I can get more power? Which bios should I try on the Asus Titan X?


----------



## Stateless

So need some advice....

My wife was watching me test my gaming with my OC to see how they are holding up. She knew that about a year ago I was thinking of doing a complete rebuild and when the Titan X came out she pretty said just get them. I was showing her my results on the Leaderboards for 3dmark11 and she said that it was cool that I was ranking high. She is not too much into computers, but she noticed that a lot of people ahead of me had a higher number of CPU...she basically was stating that "hey you have a 3930k and those other guys have a 5960k, do you need a better processor?".

At this point she basically said "your bonus should be here in 2 weeks, outside of paying off a few Credit Cards if you want to do a rebuild go for it". Now some of you would not hesitate when the other half just green lighted not too long ago $2,000 in GPU's, then another $300 or so in Water Blocks, but for me, if there is not going to be an advantage over my 3930k for gaming, I don't see having to do a complete rebuild is needed. So to my fellow brothers and sisters of the OC community, would going to a x99 platform and a 5960k give me a significant leg up on gaming and to lesser concern benchmarking?

Thanks for your thoughts!!!


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> 100% fan for gaming? That's way too loud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I game at 1405, stock voltage, 60% fan.


yeah going to trun it down was just trying to find my highest overclock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xotic*
> 
> You could just try to play the games you wish to play, until you are no longer happy with the fps you get and THEN overclock. You are going for a 24/7 overclock for gaming, so just make it as low as it can for you to be happy playing games with it 24/7


i played arma3 for a hour was fine
far cry 3 in 4k DSR wow that games laggy used to play fine on 780ti even at 1440p was the same
shadow of mordor fine at 4k DSR
Skyrim @ 5120x2880 lots of mods run smooth
going to lower fans to about 60-70% see how it gos


----------



## sk3tch

^ For benching, yes. For gaming? No. Upgraded from 4930K to 5930K to 5960X. Can't even tell with day to day stuff like gaming. The only difference is in things like benches and if you're doing encoding.

But hey - it's fun. It's 8 cores on the desktop for prosumers. It's your call.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xotic*
> 
> You could just try to play the games you wish to play, until you are no longer happy with the fps you get and THEN overclock. You are going for a 24/7 overclock for gaming, so just make it as low as it can for you to be happy playing games with it 24/7


OC "as low as you can" for 24/7 gaming? This is OCN man, its go big or go home!







If anyone is worrying about ruining or deteriorating their card, I had my 24/7 gaming clocks on my OG Titan complete max OCs on a highly overvolted 1.3v, 1.45v when i felt the need, for almost 2 years! Not even a hint of degradation. The last Titan was very resilient, i see this one to be the same, especially as we cannot push the voltage as we did on the OG.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> So need some advice....
> 
> My wife was watching me test my gaming with my OC to see how they are holding up. She knew that about a year ago I was thinking of doing a complete rebuild and when the Titan X came out she pretty said just get them. I was showing her my results on the Leaderboards for 3dmark11 and she said that it was cool that I was ranking high. She is not too much into computers, but she noticed that a lot of people ahead of me had a higher number of CPU...she basically was stating that "hey you have a 3930k and those other guys have a 5960k, do you need a better processor?".
> 
> At this point she basically said "your bonus should be here in 2 weeks, outside of paying off a few Credit Cards if you want to do a rebuild go for it". Now some of you would not hesitate when the other half just green lighted not too long ago $2,000 in GPU's, then another $300 or so in Water Blocks, but for me, if there is not going to be an advantage over my 3930k for gaming, I don't see having to do a complete rebuild is needed. So to my fellow brothers and sisters of the OC community, would going to a x99 platform and a 5960k give me a significant leg up on gaming and to lesser concern benchmarking?
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts!!!


Exactly as Sketch said, you wont see a difference in gaming today vs a OC'd 3930k, only in benchmarks. If your rig is primarily for gaming/light work, i would put that extra cash towards a new display(s), or a new custom watercooling loop & new case.


----------



## shadow85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> In the 40" range, I'd say just buy a monitor - there are a couple solid 40" 4K monitors coming out now. (For example)


I already have that monitor







and the LG 31MU97. I use the philips for gaming but the color is just not as strong as the AH-IPS LG panel, although the VA panel on the philips is not bad at all. I just like the screen size, its immersive for gaming.

Wish there was a 40" AH-IPS panel coming out soon though.


----------



## Hawk777th

Well upgraded to 21:9 3440x1440 monitor this weekend and its putting my Titan X through the paces with some of the newer titles. Looks like I will need the other sooner than expected.


----------



## Joa3d43

...pushing Valley w/ Cyclops







...need to pack the rad w/ ice for more


----------



## jerrytsao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...pushing Valley w/ Cyclops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...need to pack the rad w/ ice for more


Holy mother of god, dat boost clock...


----------



## Naennon

my EVGA Titan X

77,2 ASIC

24/7 setting: 1500/4000 @ 1.25V





http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4428251
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4428149


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> So need some advice....
> 
> My wife was watching me test my gaming with my OC to see how they are holding up. She knew that about a year ago I was thinking of doing a complete rebuild and when the Titan X came out she pretty said just get them. I was showing her my results on the Leaderboards for 3dmark11 and she said that it was cool that I was ranking high. She is not too much into computers, but she noticed that a lot of people ahead of me had a higher number of CPU...she basically was stating that "hey you have a 3930k and those other guys have a 5960k, do you need a better processor?".
> 
> At this point she basically said "your bonus should be here in 2 weeks, outside of paying off a few Credit Cards if you want to do a rebuild go for it". Now some of you would not hesitate when the other half just green lighted not too long ago $2,000 in GPU's, then another $300 or so in Water Blocks, but for me, if there is not going to be an advantage over my 3930k for gaming, I don't see having to do a complete rebuild is needed. So to my fellow brothers and sisters of the OC community, would going to a x99 platform and a 5960k give me a significant leg up on gaming and to lesser concern benchmarking?
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts!!!


For benching, yes, marginal gains, but whether that's enough to catapult you to high rankings once others start using LN2/phase to bench their Titan Xs as time goes on is another matter entirely. Custom loops are usually not enough for leaderboards once those other guys take over with LN2 and such. Don't throw money down the drain for synthetic benchmark rankings, man...not worth it at all, trust me on this one. Get the hardware if you have a use for it to which benchmarking just happens to be a bonus benefit.









For gaming and day to day stuff, nope, no difference; depending on games that take advantage of all 8 cores (of which there are not really many at all) you're better off with a 3930K in some instances if your raw clock speed is higher. I have my 3930K rig still and have swapped in my Titan Xs and my gaming benchmarks barely differed from using my cards on the 5960X rig and in most cases they were exactly the same, especially since my 3930K could clock to 4.8Ghz while my 5960X is at daily 4.5Ghz clocks.

I do a lot of encoding on my rig, which was the only reason I moved to X99 (and to cure my upgrade itch, as i've been on X79 for over 3 years). I never would have made the upgrade just for gaming. I'd put the ~$1600 it will cost you toward a 5960X, ddr4, mobo, towards a loop upgrade (if needed) and something like an XB270HU 144hz + GSync + IPS monitor (or get 3 of them, like me!)...those would be far more beneficial for gaming than going X99.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> For benching, yes, marginal gains, but whether that's enough to catapult you to high rankings once others start using LN2/phase to bench their Titan Xs as time goes on is another matter entirely. Custom loops are usually not enough for leaderboards once those other guys take over with LN2 and such. Don't throw money down the drain for synthetic benchmark rankings, man...not worth it at all, trust me on this one. Get the hardware if you have a use for it to which benchmarking just happens to be a bonus benefit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For gaming and day to day stuff, nope, no difference; depending on games that take advantage of all 8 cores (of which there are not really many at all) you're better off with a 3930K in some instances if your raw clock speed is higher. I have my 3930K rig still and have swapped in my Titan Xs and my gaming benchmarks barely differed from using my cards on the 5960X rig and in most cases they were exactly the same, especially since my 3930K could clock to 4.8Ghz while my 5960X is at daily 4.5Ghz clocks.
> 
> I do a lot of encoding on my rig, which was the only reason I moved to X99 (and to cure my upgrade itch, as i've been on X79 for over 3 years). I never would have made the upgrade just for gaming. I'd put the ~$1600 it will cost you toward a 5960X, ddr4, mobo, towards a loop upgrade (if needed) and something like an XB270HU 144hz + GSync + IPS monitor (or get 3 of them, like me!)...those would be far more beneficial for gaming than going X99.


Rep. Think the dx12 multithread efficiency showed... It tapped out at 6 core.


----------



## Ascendor81

ASUS Titan X

What is this error?

nvflash -i0 --protectoff --save factory.rom

NVIDIA Firmware Update Utility (Version 5.206)
Modified Version by Joe Dirt

Adapter: Graphics Device (10DE,17C2,1043,8539) H:--:NRM S:00,B:01,PCI,D:00,
F:00

The display may go *BLANK* on and off for up to 10 seconds during access to the
EEPROM depending on your display adapter and output device.

Command failed to complete mailbox0 = 2000000A
Command id:000A Command: Unknown Command failed
Error: NV_UCODE_ERR_CODE_CMD_TIMEOUT
Identifying EEPROM...
Command failed to complete mailbox0 = 10000002
Command id:0002 Command: NV_UCODE_CMD_COMMAND_EID failed
Error: NV_UCODE_ERR_CODE_CMD_TIMEOUT
Command failed to complete mailbox0 = 1000000B
Command id:000B Command: Unknown Command failed
Error: NV_UCODE_ERR_CODE_CMD_TIMEOUT

ERROR: Error: Display adapter's EEPROM ID process failed

I get same error even when i just try "nvflash --protectoff"


----------



## Naennon

protect off and save commands cannot be used together

>

protect off

new command

save


----------



## Yianni89

damn man, didn't check the thread for a day and a half... 385 posts O.O it took a while


----------



## madmarc69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> my EVGA Titan X
> 
> 77,2 ASIC
> 
> 24/7 setting: 1500/4000 @ 1.25V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4428251
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4428149


Can you post your BIOS here?


----------



## Ascendor81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> protect off and save commands cannot be used together
> 
> >
> 
> protect off
> 
> new command
> 
> save


I tried that, same error.

nvflash --protectoff

NVIDIA Firmware Update Utility (Version 5.206)
Modified Version by Joe Dirt

Adapter: Graphics Device (10DE,17C2,1043,8539) H:--:NRM S:00,B:01,PCI,D:00,
F:00

The display may go *BLANK* on and off for up to 10 seconds during access to the
EEPROM depending on your display adapter and output device.

Command failed to complete mailbox0 = 2000000A
Command id:000A Command: Unknown Command failed
Error: NV_UCODE_ERR_CODE_CMD_TIMEOUT
Identifying EEPROM...
Command failed to complete mailbox0 = 10000002
Command id:0002 Command: NV_UCODE_CMD_COMMAND_EID failed
Error: NV_UCODE_ERR_CODE_CMD_TIMEOUT
Command failed to complete mailbox0 = 1000000B
Command id:000B Command: Unknown Command failed
Error: NV_UCODE_ERR_CODE_CMD_TIMEOUT

ERROR: Error: Display adapter's EEPROM ID process failed

Then things get real slow, have to manually soft reboot system.


----------



## Naennon

disable your card in device manager before using (hacked) nv-fash

@ madmarc

http://www.load.to/T7iYeaMO4U/EVGA_TitanX-OVOC350w.rar

Bios is set to this values:


----------



## achilles73

@ jscheema

Do you finally have sucess flashing your ASUS Titan X, with the latest advices you get ?

Need to know, because tomorrow i will get my Asus Titan X.

Already watch here some Asus Titan X, being great overclockers, even at stock bios.

Thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jscheema*
> 
> ASUS Titan X
> 
> What is this error?
> 
> nvflash -i0 --protectoff --save factory.rom
> 
> NVIDIA Firmware Update Utility (Version 5.206)
> Modified Version by Joe Dirt
> 
> Adapter: Graphics Device (10DE,17C2,1043,8539) H:--:NRM S:00,B:01,PCI,D:00,
> F:00
> 
> The display may go *BLANK* on and off for up to 10 seconds during access to the
> EEPROM depending on your display adapter and output device.
> 
> Command failed to complete mailbox0 = 2000000A
> Command id:000A Command: Unknown Command failed
> Error: NV_UCODE_ERR_CODE_CMD_TIMEOUT
> Identifying EEPROM...
> Command failed to complete mailbox0 = 10000002
> Command id:0002 Command: NV_UCODE_CMD_COMMAND_EID failed
> Error: NV_UCODE_ERR_CODE_CMD_TIMEOUT
> Command failed to complete mailbox0 = 1000000B
> Command id:000B Command: Unknown Command failed
> Error: NV_UCODE_ERR_CODE_CMD_TIMEOUT
> 
> ERROR: Error: Display adapter's EEPROM ID process failed
> 
> I get same error even when i just try "nvflash --protectoff"


are you using the nvflash posted in the OP

did you disable the display driver in dev manager


----------



## Ascendor81

are you using the nvflash posted in the OP - Yes.

did you disable the display driver in dev manager - DOh!!!! Let me try.

Edit:
nvflash -i0 --protectoff

NVIDIA Firmware Update Utility (Version 5.206)
Modified Version by Joe Dirt

Adapter: Graphics Device (10DE,17C2,1043,8539) H:--:NRM S:00,B:01,PCI,D:00,
F:00

The display may go *BLANK* on and off for up to 10 seconds during access to the
EEPROM depending on your display adapter and output device.

Identifying EEPROM...
EEPROM ID (C2,2012) : MX MX25L2005 2.7-3.6V 2048Kx1S, page
Setting EEPROM software protect setting...
Remove EEPROM write protect complete.

Hehe, thanks!


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> disable your card in device manager before using (hacked) nv-fash
> 
> @ madmarc
> 
> http://www.load.to/T7iYeaMO4U/EVGA_TitanX-OVOC350w.rar
> 
> Bios is set to this values:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Definitely the best way to set up a non-stock fixed voltage/clock bios, so no need for precx/etc for 24/7. Mine will be similar when I finally decide what volt/mhz for 24/7.....having round number issues.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> That review was before PK-3 was available. It is now my favorite TIM, along with GC Extreme.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835242028&cm_re=Prolimatech_thermal_compound-_-35-242-028-_-Product
> PK-3 is cheaper too, in that small 1.5G size.


yeah, I swap between PK1, 3 and/or Gelid EX. Never notice a difference.

an oldie but very well done. I miss Skinneelabs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jscheema*
> 
> are you using the nvflash posted in the OP - Yes.
> 
> did you disable the display driver in dev manager - DOh!!!! Let me try.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> nvflash -i0 --protectoff
> 
> NVIDIA Firmware Update Utility (Version 5.206)
> Modified Version by Joe Dirt
> 
> Adapter: Graphics Device (10DE,17C2,1043,8539) H:--:NRM S:00,B:01,PCI,D:00,
> F:00
> 
> The display may go *BLANK* on and off for up to 10 seconds during access to the
> EEPROM depending on your display adapter and output device.
> 
> Identifying EEPROM...
> EEPROM ID (C2,2012) : MX MX25L2005 2.7-3.6V 2048Kx1S, page
> Setting EEPROM software protect setting...
> Remove EEPROM write protect complete.
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe, thanks!


----------



## beaker920

Hi everyone, is the titan x usable everyday for just gaming, and air-cooled? I don't want to water cool it, but I'm a bit concerned about the vrm temps. Some websites noted they were a bit high, anywhere between 90 and 110 degrees. What would be the best computer case to keep it air cooled sufficiently? I'm looking at maybe the Silverstone raven RVZ01, the Silverstone ft03, or corsair carbide air 540.

Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks

Ian


----------



## Bosstoss

Is anyone else getting low voltages on their other 2 cards in Tri SLI?

My 1st card is max voltage in precision, but the other 2 are much lower even with all 3 using a custom BIOS


----------



## Ascendor81

Asus-
So i just loaded up the Factory BIOS, and edited the max temp, and increased voltages. Left the clocks unaltered.

In Prix 16 i set

133%
95c
+200
+350

so I am at 1403/3856, with custom fan control keep fan 5% faster than the degree number. So, i get to 73 degrees max and fan at 78%.

So, far this gave me the best firestrike score: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6429125


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bosstoss*
> 
> Is anyone else getting low voltages on their other 2 cards in Tri SLI?
> 
> My 1st card is max voltage in precision, but the other 2 are much lower even with all 3 using a custom BIOS


does the difference in voltage track with card ASIC?


----------



## madmarc69

Thanks!


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> For benching, yes, marginal gains, but whether that's enough to catapult you to high rankings once others start using LN2/phase to bench their Titan Xs as time goes on is another matter entirely. Custom loops are usually not enough for leaderboards once those other guys take over with LN2 and such. Don't throw money down the drain for synthetic benchmark rankings, man...not worth it at all, trust me on this one. Get the hardware if you have a use for it to which benchmarking just happens to be a bonus benefit.


+1. This is great advice. Look at old leaderboards for the 780 Ti/980 and know who you're up against. As some of you know, I love to use car analogies here on OCN (for better or worse, HA!).







Benchmarking at a top level is akin to some kid who has a very fast car and is the street king of his town going up against John Force and his NHRA crew on a pro drag strip. You're just not in the same league. The only winning move is not to race.


----------



## madmarc69

Hello Naennon,

with my original Titan X SC Bios the field "Boost Limit" is disabled. How did you enabled it?

MM69


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beaker920*
> 
> Hi everyone, is the titan x usable everyday for just gaming, and air-cooled? I don't want to water cool it, but I'm a bit concerned about the vrm temps. Some websites noted they were a bit high, anywhere between 90 and 110 degrees. What would be the best computer case to keep it air cooled sufficiently? I'm looking at maybe the Silverstone raven RVZ01, the Silverstone ft03, or corsair carbide air 540.
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ian


I played Hardline for 2 hours last night, max temp was 74 with the fan locked at 60%. The card was at 1405 MHz/stock voltage using the modded EVGA SC 425w BIOS. If you're worried about temps on the VRMs or memory, try to get some direct airflow on the back of the PCB by placing a 120MM fan somewhere behind the card.


----------



## beaker920

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I played Hardline for 2 hours last night, max temp was 74 with the fan locked at 60%. The card was at 1405 MHz/stock voltage using the modded EVGA SC 425w BIOS. If you're worried about temps on the VRMs or memory, try to get some direct airflow on the back of the PCB by placing a 120MM fan somewhere behind the card.


What computer case would you recommend? I'm probably going to be running the card at stock speeds and voltages, at least for a while.

Thanks again

Ian


----------



## centvalny

Gettin' there..



http://imgur.com/SAuBkR4





http://imgur.com/zhuwH2V


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beaker920*
> 
> What computer case would you recommend? I'm probably going to be running the card at stock speeds and voltages, at least for a while.
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> Ian


You mentioned the Air 540 which is nice. Any of the HAF Cooler Master cases.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119160&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=6146846&SID=i7ukndjwtu000kb500053

Also the Silverstone FT02.







It's expensive though.


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madmarc69*
> 
> Hello Naennon,
> 
> with my original Titan X SC Bios the field "Boost Limit" is disabled. How did you enabled it?
> 
> MM69


its magic


----------



## Pip Boy

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=nvidia-titan-x&num=1

Card is a beast on Linux also


----------



## Bosstoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> does the difference in voltage track with card ASIC?








I should be able to get 1.23v on all 3 cards no?

How about using a custom BIOS that forces voltage?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Definitely the best way to set up a non-stock fixed voltage/clock bios, so no need for precx/etc for 24/7. Mine will be similar when I finally decide what volt/mhz for 24/7.....having round number issues.


I'd do this if I was on water, for sure. I like having some flexibility being air cooled. It's nice to just click the default button in PX and go back to a nice power efficient quiet card. Best option for air cooling IMHO.


----------



## RushiMP

So I am not a benchmarker, I fold and I game.

My 3 Titans X run 24/7 and my primary goal is performance with maximum stability. I have no interest in bad work units, game crashes, or wasting energy. I also intend to remain on air cooling with no interest in complicating my life and preserving my ability to quickly upgrade when the next great thing arrives.

I have fold and game tested my cards for over a week and they are all rock solid at ~1400 Mhz using the stock rom with no voltage tweaks. I tried several of the modified roms posted in this thread but they end up adding voltage to my higher ASIC cards. Voltage that is not required for my cards based on testing.

I have used the information from this thread and created a ROM that allows my cards to have a reasonable overclock while maintaining their stock voltage tables and hopefully reliability and longevity. The ROM allows the cards to clock up to 1392 mhz using as little voltage as their ASIC allows. The ROM also has a modified fan curve to keep the cards below 72C regardless of OS, temps can be reliably maintained in both Linux and Windows without AB / PX. Although probably not required I incorporated the 400W TDP limit just to prevent random throttle and to allow me to toy with further overclocking if I choose.



Top: 75.8% ASIC, 1.130v

Middle: 71.1% ASIC, 1.155v

Bottom: 68.2% ASIC, 1.174v

Modified ROM Details:

-400W TDP Limits

-Stock Voltage Tables

-1215 Base Clock

-1304 Boost Clock

-1392 Max Boost

-Aggressive fan profile

FoldingBIOS-400W-1215Base-1392Boost-72CFan.zip 150k .zip file


----------



## krel

So my three Titans are on water now, and I'm starting to play with settings. I'm trying to get Firestrike Ultra working correctly, but the scores I'm getting are much lower than I should be getting. I suspect it's my SLI configuration - the test is skipping and stuttering quite a bit. I have the SLI indicator/green bar turned on and it's showing 3-way SLI, using most of the bar so it's definitely on. I'm not sure what I need to do next to get 3DMark working correctly?

I'm on the original Cyclops BIOS. It doesn't seem to want to go to the boost clock? It's staying at the core clock setting, according to the OSD (Precision-X). Is this just the way the Cyclops BIOS works?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6430240


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bosstoss*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I should be able to get 1.23v on all 3 cards no*?
> 
> How about using a custom BIOS that forces voltage?


using offset voltage, which px, NVI etc do, the offset is added to the gpu vid line, the gpu vid line is hard coded based on ASIC. So.... what's the ASIC value of each card?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> So I am not a benchmarker, I fold and I game.
> 
> My 3 Titans X run 24/7 and my primary goal is performance with maximum stability. I have no interest in bad work units, game crashes, or wasting energy. I also intend to remain on air cooling with no interest in complicating my life and preserving my ability to quickly upgrade when the next great thing arrives.
> 
> I have fold and game tested my cards for over a week and they are all rock solid at ~1400 Mhz using the stock rom with no voltage tweaks. I tried several of the modified roms posted in this thread but they end up adding voltage to my higher ASIC cards. Voltage that is not required for my cards based on testing.
> 
> I have used the information from this thread and created a ROM that allows my cards to have a reasonable overclock while maintaining their stock voltage tables and hopefully reliability and longevity. The ROM allows the cards to clock up to 1392 mhz using as little voltage as their ASIC allows. The ROM also has a modified fan curve to keep the cards below 72C regardless of OS, temps can be reliably maintained in both Linux and Windows without AB / PX. Although probably not required I incorporated the 400W TDP limit just to prevent random throttle and to allow me to toy with further overclocking if I choose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: 75.8% ASIC, 1.130v
> Middle: 71.1% ASIC, 1.155v
> Bottom: 68.2% ASIC, 1.174v
> 
> Modified ROM Details:
> -400W TDP Limits
> -Stock Voltage Tables
> -1215 Base Clock
> -1304 Boost Clock
> -1392 Max Boost
> -Aggressive fan profile
> 
> FoldingBIOS-400W-1215Base-1392Boost-72CFan.zip 150k .zip file


Sounds like some good choices.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beaker920*
> 
> What computer case would you recommend? I'm probably going to be running the card at stock speeds and voltages, at least for a while.
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> Ian


Ft02, tj11. Those 180mm penetrator fans will be blowing at the back of the cards while feeding fresh air from ambient to stock cooler.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Gettin' there..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/SAuBkR4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/zhuwH2V


Nice one Cowie









Still need more CPU speed?

Which bios?

Getting my ghetto-loop together here now


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Well upgraded to 21:9 3440x1440 monitor this weekend and its putting my Titan X through the paces with some of the newer titles. Looks like I will need the other sooner than expected.


I've got three here but only one in at the moment (waiting on backplates) and have to agree, one card is really pushing it at 3440x1440. I miss G-Sync too.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I've got three here but only one in at the moment (waiting on backplates) and have to agree, one card is really pushing it at 3440x1440. I miss G-Sync too.


As soon as I go 3440x1440, it's time for a second T-X card and a new 1000/1050w power supply.

That upgrade is gonna be expensive for sure, but worth it.


----------



## beaker920

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Ft02, tj11. Those 180mm penetrator fans will be blowing at the back of the cards while feeding fresh air from ambient to stock cooler.


Wow the tj11 isn't cheap! That one might be a bit out my budget if I'm honest. So the fto2 or carbide air 540 should be good enough at air cooling to keep the vrm temps in check?

Thanks again

Ian


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beaker920*
> 
> Wow the tj11 isn't cheap! That one might be a bit out my budget if I'm honest. So the fto2 or carbide air 540 should be good enough at air cooling to keep the vrm temps in check?
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> Ian


vrm temps on stock cooler largely dependent on ambient. Case airflow just focuses fresh ambient temp into the stock cooler.

So... Tj 11 is pretty good is seperating focus air cooling on every component. It works best with reference blower type.

Ft02 well its awesome. tj11 is inspired by it n tj07.

Btw this two case works with the best aircoolers than aio.
My thermalright black paired with two noiseblockers mp12 was neck to neck with the best aio,

Poison yeah with tj11.


Paint that cooler black. U got a titan x.


----------



## beaker920

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> vrm temps on stock cooler largely dependent on ambient. Case airflow just focuses fresh ambient temp into the stock cooler.
> 
> So... Tj 11 is pretty good is seperating focus air cooling on every component. It works best with reference blower type.
> 
> Ft02 well its awesome. tj11 is inspired by it n tj07.
> 
> Btw this two case works with the best aircoolers than aio.
> My thermalright black paired with two noiseblockers mp12 was neck to neck with the best aio,
> 
> Poison yeah with tj11.
> 
> 
> Paint that cooler black. U got a titan x.


So the fto2 looks similar to that inside? And will work OK with the reference cooler? Sorry for all the questions. I've only ever built one rig before and the result wasn't the best. I've got one chance at building the best rig I can with a decent amount of funds, so I've decided I'm going with the titan x and building every thing else round it.

Thanks again

Iam


----------



## dboythagr8

Tuning my system...went into Precision X...pixel clock tab and noticed the following:



It says 60hz for monitor one, which is a ROG Swift. Shouldn't that say 144hz which is the refresh rate I am using?


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> I already have that monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the LG 31MU97. I use the philips for gaming but the color is just not as strong as the AH-IPS LG panel, although the VA panel on the philips is not bad at all. I just like the screen size, its immersive for gaming.
> 
> Wish there was a 40" AH-IPS panel coming out soon though.


i was thinking of getting the Philips but put off as its not IPS would this be better then a 4K tv?
i have a 1440p ips 60ghz monitor sebn this allso but its a bit small
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/32-acer-b326hkymjdpphz-4k2k-monitor-ips-led-backlit-3840x2160-6ms-350cd-m-100m1-speakers-grey-dp-hdm
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Or, he could just flash the modded SC BIOS and call it a day. +13% OC on the core just doing that, and no need to touch PX or anything else. The default TDP is 350w.


i do like overclocking lol but it just gets stressful sometimes when your happy think its stable but then you get a crash or something lol
im on this computer so much since Wednesday i think im gunna lose my Wife LOL


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xotic*
> 
> He has seemed pretty reluctant to do that over the past 2 days. That would be the best thing to do though.


do you guys think i will get better temps and overclock if i flash my BIOS mite just do it


----------



## Jpmboy

you still haven't flashed your card?


----------



## Silent Scone

nor I yet







. Waiting till I've fitted the others.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you still haven't flashed your card?


nope i was so busy overclocking it yesterday that overclock is the best i could get with core, allso +rep for your help








do you guys use modded BIOS for 24/7 gaming?


----------



## cyenz

Please add me to the list









Stock cooler, 78.9 Asic Quality





Can´t wait to play around a little with this beauty


----------



## Rhuarc86

Sorry for OT, my motherboard, asrock x99 professional, has me putting my two titans in slots too far apart for any terminal that ek makes, for them both to be in x16. I can move one and they will be 1 @ x16 and [email protected] x8. Any issues doing it that way?


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> For benching, yes, marginal gains, but whether that's enough to catapult you to high rankings once others start using LN2/phase to bench their Titan Xs as time goes on is another matter entirely. Custom loops are usually not enough for leaderboards once those other guys take over with LN2 and such. Don't throw money down the drain for synthetic benchmark rankings, man...not worth it at all, trust me on this one. Get the hardware if you have a use for it to which benchmarking just happens to be a bonus benefit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For gaming and day to day stuff, nope, no difference; depending on games that take advantage of all 8 cores (of which there are not really many at all) you're better off with a 3930K in some instances if your raw clock speed is higher. I have my 3930K rig still and have swapped in my Titan Xs and my gaming benchmarks barely differed from using my cards on the 5960X rig and in most cases they were exactly the same, especially since my 3930K could clock to 4.8Ghz while my 5960X is at daily 4.5Ghz clocks.
> 
> I do a lot of encoding on my rig, which was the only reason I moved to X99 (and to cure my upgrade itch, as i've been on X79 for over 3 years). I never would have made the upgrade just for gaming. I'd put the ~$1600 it will cost you toward a 5960X, ddr4, mobo, towards a loop upgrade (if needed) and something like an XB270HU 144hz + GSync + IPS monitor (or get 3 of them, like me!)...those would be far more beneficial for gaming than going X99.


For gaming only its been proven that a higher clock cpu is better as the bottleneck will be less on cards in Sli. Devils canyon is a better choice for gaming and gaming only, high clocks and less bottlenecks.


----------



## -terabyte-

Can those with a 21:9 3440x1440 monitor post some games benchmark with single or SLI TX?


----------



## TheDude26

Hello All,

Please add me,

Running 3 of em, adjusted clocks to +250 core and +200 memory. Running FireStrike Extreme got 19170 score, with graphics score at 23568, physics 16721, combined 8796. Running +112mv stock bios currently.

Cards under water with EK blocks. Temps are 31c, 30c, 28c. Ambient 26c.

GPUz.gif 27k .gif file


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> do you guys use modded BIOS for 24/7 gaming?


How many times are you going to ask the same questions over and over?


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhuarc86*
> 
> Sorry for OT, my motherboard, asrock x99 professional, has me putting my two titans in slots too far apart for any terminal that ek makes, for them both to be in x16. I can move one and they will be 1 @ x16 and [email protected] x8. Any issues doing it that way?


no

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Can those with a 21:9 3440x1440 monitor post some games benchmark with single or SLI TX?


Its just a hair under 4k just look at those. and just assume a 15-20% increase in frames.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> How many times are you going to ask the same questions over and over?


until he flashes.

and then asks the same question again.

Everyones 24/7 is going to be different depending on the person and the card.

There is no x clock is 24/7 gaming clock. Its up to you. Do YOU feel safe at that point. If so then THAT is your 24/7 clock. No one can tell you.

If you can't make that decision yourself well .... you have bigger things to worry about then.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> nope i was so busy overclocking it yesterday that overclock is the best i could get with core, allso +rep for your help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you guys use modded BIOS for 24/7 gaming?


Yes.....

I think you have asked if you should flash your bios at least ten times in this thread by now.


----------



## romanlegion13th

guys is there a cheap place to buy 3Dmark keys from its £18.99 on steam i want to be able to do 4k test
and its alot for a benchmark tool lol


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> until he flashes.
> 
> and then asks the same question again.
> 
> Everyones 24/7 is going to be different depending on the person and the card.
> 
> There is no x clock is 24/7 gaming clock. Its up to you. Do YOU feel safe at that point. If so then THAT is your 24/7 clock. No one can tell you.
> 
> If you can't make that decision yourself well .... you have bigger things to worry about then.


I've been flashing cards and overclocking for decades, but run GPU stock for 24/7







.

Everyone is different


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhuarc86*
> 
> Sorry for OT, my motherboard, asrock x99 professional, has me putting my two titans in slots too far apart for any terminal that ek makes, for them both to be in x16. I can move one and they will be 1 @ x16 and [email protected] x8. Any issues doing it that way?


Maybe you need a 3 or 4 way parallel terminal? Ek makes blanks and you can cover unused ports. Just an idea.


----------



## romanlegion13th

guys what is it hate on me day







lol
im trying to flash my bios just haveing problems because i have to do it fully manual
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I've been flashing cards and overclocking for decades, but run GPU stock for 24/7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Everyone is different


is that because you have 3 cards? and dont need the extra power?
would you run a high overclok if you had 1 card with a none modded bios


----------



## Bosstoss

Alright so I did some testing on each individual Titan X by itself on all 3 cards.

All 3 are using the same BIOS: EVGA SC 425TDP

ASIC 61.7% Max OC in Firestrike Extreme = 1453 @ max voltage

ASIC 76% Max OC in Firestrike Extreme = 1530 @ max voltage

ASIC 79% Max OC in Firestrike Extreme = 1551 @ max voltage

All 3 can handle 8000mhz memory

As you can see it does seem that the higher the ASIC the better the OC on air.

Regardless of that, I'm having two issues.

1) When adding an offset in Precision or elsewhere the 2 higher ASIC cards jump far higher than the lower ASIC card.

When I add 151 to the higher ASIC cards, I get 1530mhz, when I add 151 to the low ASIC card I get ~1467-1472mhz, so roughly 60mhz variation

2) I am getting FAR less voltage when in Tri SLI than I get on the cards individually. The 1st card will always stay normal, but the 2nd and 3rd are getting about 1.167-1.180v instead of ~1.224 like they do when tested on their own.

This is not an issue with ASIC, as on their own they are fine. This COULD be an issue with reporting, but I don't see how that would be the case, as they work fine in Precision individually.

I'm curious if anyone else is having these issues as it's a pain in my Tri SLI setup trying to maximize my overclocks, especially when the voltage varies wildly and the clocks do as well.

The only solution I can think of is to setup my own overclocks via BIOS with forced voltage and a predetermined overclock (probably 1453 as thats the lowest OC on all 3)


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> guys is there a cheap place to buy 3Dmark keys from its £18.99 on steam i want to be able to do 4k test
> and its alot for a benchmark tool lol


I'd wait for a sale on steam, I picked up 3D Mark on there for I think $5 during the holiday season.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> I'd wait for a sale on steam, I picked up 3D Mark on there for I think $5 during the holiday season.


cool thats what ill do


----------



## gavros777

Hello guys i have a question.

My titan x passed all benchmarks at +400 memory and +250 gpu clcok.
In far cry 4 i was keep getting freezes and display driver stopped working. I slowly dropped the gpu clock to +210 and everything looks good so far.
My question is how do you guys know if it's the gpu clock you have to reduce or the memory clock when your card is unstable?


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Hello guys i have a question.
> 
> My titan x passed all benchmarks at +400 memory and +250 gpu clcok.
> In far cry 4 i was keep getting freezes and display driver stopped working. I slowly dropped the gpu clock to +210 and everything looks good so far.
> My question is how do you guys know if it's the gpu clock you have to reduce or the memory clock when your card is unstable?


There is no way of knowing. You just do core first then work on memory.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Hello guys i have a question.
> 
> My titan x passed all benchmarks at +400 memory and +250 gpu clcok.
> In far cry 4 i was keep getting freezes and display driver stopped working. I slowly dropped the gpu clock to +210 and everything looks good so far.
> My question is how do you guys know if it's the gpu clock you have to reduce or the memory clock when your card is unstable?


from what i no is you need to find stable core clock first that passes benches and can play all your games with out crashing
then start adding memory OC because there is no way to know
i would put memory back to 0 then play with core OC if it crashes you no its your core
then lower it by 13mhz until its stable
once it is start with the memory


----------



## Ascendor81

I switched from GTX 970 G1 SLI to this Asus Titan X. I have to say, to do not regret it one bit. Both of my GTX 970's were OC'ed custom BIOS, and super fast. Infact, I was at 18k in Firestrike, and can almost reach 17K on this TItan X OC'ed.

I just wanted to thank the overclock.net community. The amount of discussion this forum has about pulling the raw power out of this monster video card is amazing. I am setteled at a stable OC for my card, and can finally enjoy all the games.

I will add, that even thought the benchmark results might be slightly lower than GTX 970 G1 SLI, the smoothness, is defitnatly there. I do not know if SLI has anything to do with this, but even my Oculus Rift DK2 would flicker in games under SLI, Elite Dangerous mainly. But, with this TItan X, there are no flickers, even with max settings, and the over experience is amazing.

Thank you all again. I will obviously keep reading on other success stories, and keep on tweaking the card as time goes by









My OC:


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> guys is there a cheap place to buy 3Dmark keys from its £18.99 on steam i want to be able to do 4k test
> and its alot for a benchmark tool lol


$8 on ebay.. I think I paid $3 awhile back.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> So I am not a benchmarker, I fold and I game.
> 
> My 3 Titans X run 24/7 and my primary goal is performance with maximum stability. I have no interest in bad work units, game crashes, or wasting energy. I also intend to remain on air cooling with no interest in complicating my life and preserving my ability to quickly upgrade when the next great thing arrives.
> 
> I have fold and game tested my cards for over a week and they are all rock solid at ~1400 Mhz using the stock rom with no voltage tweaks. I tried several of the modified roms posted in this thread but they end up adding voltage to my higher ASIC cards. Voltage that is not required for my cards based on testing.
> 
> I have used the information from this thread and created a ROM that allows my cards to have a reasonable overclock while maintaining their stock voltage tables and hopefully reliability and longevity. The ROM allows the cards to clock up to 1392 mhz using as little voltage as their ASIC allows. The ROM also has a modified fan curve to keep the cards below 72C regardless of OS, temps can be reliably maintained in both Linux and Windows without AB / PX. Although probably not required I incorporated the 400W TDP limit just to prevent random throttle and to allow me to toy with further overclocking if I choose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: 75.8% ASIC, 1.130v
> Middle: 71.1% ASIC, 1.155v
> Bottom: 68.2% ASIC, 1.174v
> 
> Modified ROM Details:
> -400W TDP Limits
> -Stock Voltage Tables
> -1215 Base Clock
> -1304 Boost Clock
> -1392 Max Boost
> -Aggressive fan profile
> 
> FoldingBIOS-400W-1215Base-1392Boost-72CFan.zip 150k .zip file


This sounds like a really, really good, middle-of-the-road bios for those who want good OC performance for gaming, but don't care to mess with voltages as much as the other bioses on here...well done!









Now the question is...has anyone else been able to test this bios out? Would love to test it myself, but won't be able to until tomorrow evening at the earliest.


----------



## BlueBacon

Guys, the new HP Envy 34c monitor is now out! I currently have a HP ZR30w and I am really thinking about this - looks sweet.

http://store.hp.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/us/en/mdp/accessories-88342--1/hp-envy-monitors--1#!&TabName=vao

Could be the perfect display to take advantage of the Titan X without going to full 4K.


----------



## gerardfraser

Did not see Asus Titan X Bios .

Asus Titan X 84.00.1F.00.02 Bios Modded

Power Target-121%
Mv-1281.3 So will read in EVGA Precision 1261.1-1271.1 Did not test with Multi Meter

Make folder on desktop and name it NVFlash_AsusTitanX
Extract files to NVFlash_AsusTitanX
Disable the display driver for card in device manager
Open cmnd prompt as admin
Paste in cmnd prompt->
CD C:\Users\yourname\Desktop\NVFlash_AsusTitanX
nvflash --protectoff
nvflash -6 AsusTitanX.rom
Press y twice to flash bios.

Always backup your BIos first.

Flash tools with Bios
http://www.mediafire.com/download/8cn4xnaqeg500ez/Asus+Titan+X+84.00.1F.00.02.7z

Just Bios Asus 84.00.1F.00.02
http://www.mediafire.com/download/1j91gj2m8r89gti/AsusTitanX.rom


----------



## Ascendor81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gerardfraser*
> 
> Did not see Asus Titan X Bios .
> 
> Asus Titan X 84.00.1F.00.02 Bios Modded
> 
> Power Target-121%
> Mv-1281.3 So will read in EVGA Precision 1261.1-1271.1 Did not test with Multi Meter
> 
> Make folder on desktop and name it NVFlash_AsusTitanX
> Extract files to NVFlash_AsusTitanX
> Disable the display driver for card in device manager
> Open cmnd prompt as admin
> Paste in cmnd prompt->
> CD C:\Users\yourname\Desktop\NVFlash_AsusTitanX
> nvflash --protectoff
> nvflash -6 AsusTitanX.rom
> Press y twice to flash bios.
> 
> Always backup your BIos first.
> 
> Flash tools with Bios
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/8cn4xnaqeg500ez/Asus+Titan+X+84.00.1F.00.02.7z
> 
> Just Bios Asus 84.00.1F.00.02
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/1j91gj2m8r89gti/AsusTitanX.rom


Any bench's?


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> GM200-400W-1215Base-1304Boost.zip 221k .zip file
> 
> 
> Here's the modified Titan-X BIOS. 400W TDP with constant 1304 MHz boost clock (Need someone to test the clocks under load). Have to wait for higher voltage versions.


Any updates with higher voltage?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Any updates with higher voltage?


nope - limited to 1.237V ATM. Although even the stock bios is set for up to 1.281V

ugh - order a bridge instead of a terminal.. had to go this route in the meantime.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Bosstoss

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bosstoss*
> 
> Alright so I did some testing on each individual Titan X by itself on all 3 cards.
> 
> All 3 are using the same BIOS: EVGA SC 425TDP
> 
> ASIC 61.7% Max OC in Firestrike Extreme = 1453 @ max voltage
> 
> ASIC 76% Max OC in Firestrike Extreme = 1530 @ max voltage
> 
> ASIC 79% Max OC in Firestrike Extreme = 1551 @ max voltage
> 
> All 3 can handle 8000mhz memory
> 
> As you can see it does seem that the higher the ASIC the better the OC on air.
> 
> Regardless of that, I'm having two issues.
> 
> 1) When adding an offset in Precision or elsewhere the 2 higher ASIC cards jump far higher than the lower ASIC card.
> 
> When I add 151 to the higher ASIC cards, I get 1530mhz, when I add 151 to the low ASIC card I get ~1467-1472mhz, so roughly 60mhz variation
> 
> 2) I am getting FAR less voltage when in Tri SLI than I get on the cards individually. The 1st card will always stay normal, but the 2nd and 3rd are getting about 1.167-1.180v instead of ~1.224 like they do when tested on their own.
> 
> This is not an issue with ASIC, as on their own they are fine. This COULD be an issue with reporting, but I don't see how that would be the case, as they work fine in Precision individually.
> 
> I'm curious if anyone else is having these issues as it's a pain in my Tri SLI setup trying to maximize my overclocks, especially when the voltage varies wildly and the clocks do as well.
> 
> The only solution I can think of is to setup my own overclocks via BIOS with forced voltage and a predetermined overclock (probably 1453 as thats the lowest OC on all 3)[/S]






Any SLI/Tri-SLI users having any issues of this sort? Same BIOS, different clockspeeds when using offset by a large margin, as well as the 2nd/3rd cards getting much lower voltage than they should be?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlueBacon*
> 
> Guys, the new HP Envy 34c monitor is now out! I currently have a HP ZR30w and I am really thinking about this - looks sweet.
> 
> http://store.hp.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/us/en/mdp/accessories-88342--1/hp-envy-monitors--1#!&TabName=vao
> 
> Could be the perfect display to take advantage of the Titan X without going to full 4K.


I wouldn't touch that without seeing a review first. Also, only a 1 year limited warranty for a $1K monitor...









Too many cons with this one IMHO, not the least of which is 60 Hz refresh.


----------



## romanlegion13th

just been messing with DRS in Shadow of mordor 7.6gb of VRAM used in 5120x2880


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nope - limited to 1.237V ATM. Although even the stock bios is set for up to 1.281V
> 
> ugh - order a bridge instead of a terminal.. had to go this route in the meantime.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


If the stock bios is setup for 1.28 why cant the Cyclops be set to that?


----------



## BlueBacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I wouldn't touch that without seeing a review first. Also, only a 1 year limited warranty for a $1K monitor...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too many cons with this one IMHO, not the least of which is 60 Hz refresh.


Where did you find 60 Hz refresh? I was trying to figure that out. I haven't seen it quoted anywhere. All of the previewers were impressed by it.

I think I may order it and try it out for 30 days since returns are free. I would love the curved Acer 34", but I bet we dont see that until Thanksgiving....


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sk3tch*
> 
> ^ For benching, yes. For gaming? No. Upgraded from 4930K to 5930K to 5960X. Can't even tell with day to day stuff like gaming. The only difference is in things like benches and if you're doing encoding.
> 
> But hey - it's fun. It's 8 cores on the desktop for prosumers. It's your call.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> For benching, yes, marginal gains, but whether that's enough to catapult you to high rankings once others start using LN2/phase to bench their Titan Xs as time goes on is another matter entirely. Custom loops are usually not enough for leaderboards once those other guys take over with LN2 and such. Don't throw money down the drain for synthetic benchmark rankings, man...not worth it at all, trust me on this one. Get the hardware if you have a use for it to which benchmarking just happens to be a bonus benefit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For gaming and day to day stuff, nope, no difference; depending on games that take advantage of all 8 cores (of which there are not really many at all) you're better off with a 3930K in some instances if your raw clock speed is higher. I have my 3930K rig still and have swapped in my Titan Xs and my gaming benchmarks barely differed from using my cards on the 5960X rig and in most cases they were exactly the same, especially since my 3930K could clock to 4.8Ghz while my 5960X is at daily 4.5Ghz clocks.
> 
> I do a lot of encoding on my rig, which was the only reason I moved to X99 (and to cure my upgrade itch, as i've been on X79 for over 3 years). I never would have made the upgrade just for gaming. I'd put the ~$1600 it will cost you toward a 5960X, ddr4, mobo, towards a loop upgrade (if needed) and something like an XB270HU 144hz + GSync + IPS monitor (or get 3 of them, like me!)...those would be far more beneficial for gaming than going X99.


Thanks!!!

My main purpose is primarily gaming, benchmarking is not that big of a deal to me. It is cool when I first get my cards, but I don't want to invest money just to get a higher score on a leaderboard. My main purpose for even building my rig was for gaming and gaming at the highest possible settings. Right now, I pretty much can max the majority of my games at 4k/60fps and the few that gave me some issues it was determined it was due to ****ty SLI (The Evil Within).

I game on my recliner and on a 65" UHD 4k Panasonic, so the notion of getting a gaming monitor wont work out since I don't like gaming at a desk. I have wanting to check out a 1440p/120-144mhz screen since I never experienced on before so I have no idea what I am missing.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlueBacon*
> 
> Where did you find 60 Hz refresh? I was trying to figure that out. I haven't seen it quoted anywhere. All of the previewers were impressed by it.
> 
> I think I may order it and try it out for 30 days since returns are free. I would love the curved Acer 34", but I bet we dont see that until Thanksgiving....


If they don't state otherwise, monitors are 60 Hz.







If you're really interested in this HP, have a look at the LG curved 34".


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> This sounds like a really, really good, middle-of-the-road bios for those who want good OC performance for gaming, but don't care to mess with voltages as much as the other bioses on here...well done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the question is...has anyone else been able to test this bios out? Would love to test it myself, but won't be able to until tomorrow evening at the earliest.


The BIOS would also be very easy to tweak if you know your max stable on stock volts. Just change the max boost slider to match. For me stability is paramount, no point in folding if you pop a bad WU periodically, it not only kills the PPD, but its just poor form.

Some people are going to say then just do not overclock, but this is OCN and someone has to try and catch @Darkness Sakura


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> If the stock bios is setup for 1.28 why cant the Cyclops be set to that?


it is... neither can push that voltage tho... need a new editor or hex it out.








I've got these nice and cold.. without hooking in the aquarium chiller, just can't give'em the juice they need.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bosstoss*
> 
> 
> Any SLI/Tri-SLI users having any issues of this sort? Same BIOS, different clockspeeds when using offset by a large margin, as well as the 2nd/3rd cards getting much lower voltage than they should be?


yes - I replied earlier. the max oc on mine track with the voltage each needs for a given clock... first one to 1.24 .. looses.








moving the slider above +62mV is not changing the voltage above each max.. I gotta post the data.
"need moar powa"


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> The BIOS would also be very easy to tweak if you know your max stable on stock volts. Just change the max boost slider to match. For me stability is paramount, no point in folding if you pop a bad WU periodically, it not only kills the PPD, but its just poor form.
> 
> Some people are going to say then just do not overclock, but this is OCN and someone has to try and catch @Darkness Sakura


Cool, i'll most likely give your bios a whirl tomorrow when I can.


----------



## opt33

unigine valley is great for testing overclocks (except that it keeps going after it crashes...just gives you a low score, but you can tell when it crashes just from minimum fps going down to 5ish)....
Best run at 1517 core/2005mem. firestrike extreme will do 1547/2005 at same max volts.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> unigine valley is great for testing overclocks (except that it keeps going after it crashes...just gives you a low score, but you can tell when it crashes just from minimum fps going down to 5ish)....
> Best run at 1517 core/2005mem. firestrike extreme will do 1547/2005 at same max volts.


I've been using Valley as well for getting a stable OC with the T-X. It seems to crash pretty quickly when unstable, which is nice; saves time.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I've been using Valley as well for getting a stable OC with the T-X. It seems to crash pretty quickly when unstable, which is nice; saves time.


yep, mine usually crashes in first few screens if unstable, and if not watching it run whole time, can just look for that 5 fps min ...then you know you crashed.

Interesting, last 3 titan x in benchmarking forum running valley all are ~1515/2005 mem, one being mine. Seems we have similar limits, if they are running at max like me.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I've been using Valley as well for getting a stable OC with the T-X. It seems to crash pretty quickly when unstable, which is nice; saves time.


Good for single card runs, multiple cards it sucks.


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Any updates with higher voltage?


 GM200-1.312V-450W-1304Base-1405Boost.zip 221k .zip file


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> GM200-1.312V-450W-1304Base-1405Boost.zip 221k .zip file


Oooo...how did you get over the 1.224 limitation of your first bios? Can't wait to give this a shot tomorrow!!


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Oooo...how did you get over the 1.224 limitation of your first bios? Can't wait to give this a shot tomorrow!!


Witchcraft. Better have watercooling.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Witchcraft. Better have watercooling.


Yep, loop will be finished this week...but that said...maybe i'll let someone else test this one out and report back results first...


----------



## Bosstoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it is... neither can push that voltage tho... need a new editor or hex it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got these nice and cold.. without hooking in the aquarium chiller, just can't give'em the juice they need.
> yes - I replied earlier. the max oc on mine track with the voltage each needs for a given clock... first one to 1.24 .. looses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moving the slider above +62mV is not changing the voltage above each max.. I gotta post the data.
> "need moar powa"


When they're individually tested the voltage is not the same as when they're in SLI, that's the problem. (aka instead of 1.224 in single GPU mode, they're 1.168 for example in SLI, with the first card (master GPU) being normal and the 2 slaves are drastically undervolted.

This is causing a major issue with overclocking them in Tri-SLI as I cannot even approach 1375mhz in Tri SLI, but I can do 1453-1552 all day long by themselves.

Also the 60mhz difference in clockspeeds on the lowest ASIC vs the 2 higher ASICs makes zero sense considering the exact same BIOS is at use.

^^ This is why I'm looking for a BIOS with forced voltage and a predefined clockspeed.

Does anyone know if the Maxwell tweaker works with Titan X?


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Witchcraft. Better have watercooling.




Thank you! You are awesome!


----------



## opt33

It still wont go above 1.274v unfortunately. Will need a hex editor or mbt update to go higher. Even if you raise all sliders to 1.3, max is 1.274v by sensor, by not overclocking higher with higher bios settings, and by not increasing power with given load.


----------



## gerardfraser

Asus Titan x BIos I posted works fine for reference card.Mv @ 1261.1
http://postimage.org/


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bosstoss*
> 
> When they're individually tested the voltage is not the same as when they're in SLI, that's the problem. (aka instead of 1.224 in single GPU mode, they're 1.168 for example in SLI, with the first card (master GPU) being normal and the 2 slaves are drastically undervolted.
> 
> This is causing a major issue with overclocking them in Tri-SLI as I cannot even approach 1375mhz in Tri SLI, but I can do 1453-1552 all day long by themselves.
> 
> Also the 60mhz difference in clockspeeds on the lowest ASIC vs the 2 higher ASICs makes zero sense considering the exact same BIOS is at use.
> 
> ^^ Thi*s is why I'm looking for a BIOS with forced voltage and a predefined clockspeed.
> *
> Does anyone know if the Maxwell tweaker works with Titan X?


my 2 cards behave the same: did you try enabling kboost\?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







legit [email protected]:


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 2 cards behave the same: did you try enabling kboost\?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> legit [email protected]:


Thats a lot of ice on the rads. Lol
Awesome

Still cant get my zotac. Nvidia hasnt allocated to them enough.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Thats a lot of ice on the rads. Lol
> Awesome
> 
> Still cant get my zotac. Nvidia hasnt allocated to them enough.


lol - no ice, nor aquarium chiller. open window tho.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bosstoss*
> 
> When they're individually tested the voltage is not the same as when they're in SLI, that's the problem. (aka instead of 1.224 in single GPU mode, they're 1.168 for example in SLI, with the first card (master GPU) being normal and the 2 slaves are drastically undervolted.
> 
> This is causing a major issue with overclocking them in Tri-SLI as I cannot even approach 1375mhz in Tri SLI, but I can do 1453-1552 all day long by themselves.
> 
> Also the 60mhz difference in clockspeeds on the lowest ASIC vs the 2 higher ASICs makes zero sense considering the exact same BIOS is at use.
> 
> ^^ This is why I'm looking for a BIOS with forced voltage and a predefined clockspeed.
> 
> Does anyone know if the Maxwell tweaker works with Titan X?


Put higher asic to lower asic as card 1,2,3. Ures is other way arnd.


----------



## Baasha

Okay guys, ready to try some overvolting on this beast..

What is a 'safe' voltage for 24/7 for air-cooling w/ 4-Way SLI?

I ran 1.212V w/ the OG Titans and Titan Blackies all day long without any issues - hottest card got to low 80s but was no issue.

For the Titan X, what's considered a safe voltage on air?

And does anyone know when the Afterburner 4.1.1 will be released? I asked before.. lol...would prefer to use that instead of PX.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Okay guys, ready to try some overvolting on this beast..
> 
> What is a 'safe' voltage for 24/7 for air-cooling w/ 4-Way SLI?
> 
> I ran 1.212V w/ the OG Titans and Titan Blackies all day long without any issues - hottest card got to low 80s but was no issue.
> 
> For the Titan X, what's considered a safe voltage on air?
> 
> And does anyone know when the Afterburner 4.1.1 will be released? I asked before.. lol...would prefer to use that instead of PX.


No one can really give you any sort of "safe voltage" info outside of Nvidia themselves, whether on air or on water. If you're using voltages higher than stock with a custom bios, and something goes wrong...to the manufacturer's eyes, you're using the card outside of its intended limits already...so that would be your "unofficial" answer. All we can tell you is keep your temps below 90-91C, but realistically, until someone kills their Titan X with higher than stock voltages, no one is going to be able to tell you what is "safe." Could be 1.224, could be 1.27...no one knows. Most people rely on temps and settle at the absolute lowest voltage they can, on clocks that they're comfortable with for 24x7 use. That is going to vary for everyone.


----------



## opt33

It is unfortunate that the voltage readouts are on front of card, where cant get to them....but my highest stable core speed increases linearly from 1.169v up to 1.274v for both fire strike extreme (graph below) and valley (~-25core per voltage point). After that locking P00 volts in bios higher does nothing. Also at fix core speed, the TDP increases with incremental voltage increases up to 1.274, then stops. The gpu sensor should be reasonably accurate, doesnt make sense for it not to be in the range it gives a reading, precx and gpuz just reporting what sensor shows. Still would be nice to confirm with voltage reads. This is with a single titanx, dont know if those if more than one are seeing something different.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - no ice, nor aquarium chiller. open window tho.


I can't believe I'm about to say this, and I probably won't ever say it again, but you are lucky it's so cold there, outside it's in the 80's here now.

Granted, this is literally the only situation where being in the 40's outside is better than the 80's lol.

P.S. new Cyclops bios got me an extra 30 mhz on core over the old. Voltage is reporting to be the same when monitored but it's obviously improving something. TDP % used on GPU-Z also went from maxing around 115% to 120% from switching the bios, not sure if that means anything.


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> my 2 cards behave the same: did you try enabling kboost\?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> legit [email protected]:


Mother of god...1600??? damn. What Bios did you do that with and are you altering voltage somehow? Congrats man!


----------



## Bosstoss

Tried the forced voltage BIOS and I'm getting 1.27 on all 3 cards now, as well as having my OC improved by 30mhz or so on each card individually, however they're FAR too hot in Tri SLI on air at that voltage, so I'll be switching back to the stock BIOS until I get blocks in the mail.

It's not like anything makes use of all 3 cards as it is, even @ 1300mhz. The only game @ 4K that I've found to peg GPU usage on all 3 at 4K was Crysis 3, which was hovering in the 90s-100s @ 4K Ultra SMAA on Low

So basically if anyone is having issues with their cards not pushing the same voltage in SLI/Tri-SLI/Quad, use a BIOS with a fixed voltage. It worked for me, rock solid.









New Single GPU Air clocks are
61% ASIC= 1476mhz
76% ASIC= 1551mhz
79% ASIC= 1565mhz

All Stable for 1 run of Valley

When in Tri-SLI, they do fine @ 1404mhz until temps reach 75C or so, then they BSOD like clockwork. On water I should be able to do 1460-1480.


----------



## sgs2008

Well got a surprise today cards arrived early . Amazon said Wednesday and dhl tracking said tomorrow


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bosstoss*
> 
> Tried the forced voltage BIOS and I'm getting 1.27 on all 3 cards now, as well as having my OC improved by 30mhz or so on each card individually, however they're FAR too hot in Tri SLI on air at that voltage, so I'll be switching back to the stock BIOS until I get blocks in the mail.
> 
> It's not like anything makes use of all 3 cards as it is, even @ 1300mhz. The only game @ 4K that I've found to peg GPU usage on all 3 at 4K was Crysis 3, which was hovering in the 90s-100s @ 4K Ultra SMAA on Low
> 
> So basically if anyone is having issues with their cards not pushing the same voltage in SLI/Tri-SLI/Quad, use a BIOS with a fixed voltage. It worked for me, rock solid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Single GPU Air clocks are
> 61% ASIC= 1476mhz
> 76% ASIC= 1551mhz
> 79% ASIC= 1565mhz
> 
> All Stable for 1 run of Valley
> 
> When in Tri-SLI, they do fine @ 1404mhz until temps reach 75C or so, then they BSOD like clockwork. On water I should be able to do 1460-1480.


Yep, opt33's bios has voltage forcing. I'm likely to stick to the original Cyclops bios and roll with 1400mhz core/8200mhz mem daily clocks. There's no way I can see ever needing 1.27mV on these cards for 24x7 use outside of running benchmarks here or there, which is already getting old pretty fast for me. Heck, I might even go back to the stock bios or stock evga sc bios, cause as you said...there's nothing that can really tax the power of 3 cards, and the voltage difference needed to hit the higher end of 1550mhz core+ is far too much compared to 1350-1400mhz.


----------



## Ascendor81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gerardfraser*
> 
> Asus Titan x BIos I posted works fine for reference card.Mv @ 1261.1
> http://postimage.org/


I did a bench on my Asus, using your BIOS.



Is this good?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> I can't believe I'm about to say this, and I probably won't ever say it again, but you are lucky it's so cold there, outside it's in the 80's here now.
> 
> Granted, this is literally the only situation where being in the 40's outside is better than the 80's lol.
> 
> P.S. *new Cyclops bios got me an extra 30 mhz on core over the old.* Voltage is reporting to be the same when monitored but it's obviously improving something. TDP % used on GPU-Z also went from maxing around 115% to 120% from switching the bios, not sure if that means anything.


...similar experience after switching to Cyclops (not even sure it's the latest ?) as I'm still waiting for the 2nd card. After Bios switch, max voltage reported an increase from 1.237v to 1.274v, with an extra 26 or so MHz...GPUz reports '1609' but I think that's not accurate, more likely around actual1557. What's weird is that I can run Firestrike Ultra a tad faster at a reported 1615 w / o any other changes (ie VRAM, PL, CPU) but the scores are consistently a touch lower

Is the latest Cyclops Bios in the OP ?


----------



## SoulSlayaz

I have purchased the Titan X a few days ago and have been having a strange issue, When gaming in 2k if my temps rise the fans kick in (loud) which i hope is fine and once the temps lower to 30-40 c range the fans remain running loud? Even after quitting the game and the temps are idel my fan won't stop sounding like a jet engine....unless i restart and then the fans calm down..

I'm new to the graphics scene - I would like to not I have not OC at all and everything is at stock.


----------



## Gregster

Hey guys, I joined the club a few days ago and chuffed to bits with the performance.

I did a review (very amatureish) on the TX and SLI TX











Thought I might as well add this here for those that are interested but not sure


----------



## cyenz

Im already hitting my power limit at 200+ core without any added voltage, it boosts to 1400mhz but it goes down very often to 1380.

Since im probably hitting my wall at stock voltage (dont plan to change voltage for 24/7) is it worth to flash a Bios with an Higher power limit?

Btw, is asic of 78.9% any good? I notice that the card is "colder" than expected from the reviews i have read.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyenz*
> 
> Im already hitting my power limit at 200+ core without any added voltage, it boosts to 1400mhz but it goes down very often to 1380.
> 
> Since im probably hitting my wall at stock voltage (dont plan to change voltage for 24/7) is it worth to flash a Bios with an Higher power limit?
> 
> Btw, is asic of 78.9% any good? I notice that the card is "colder" than expected from the reviews i have read.


If you are hitting your TDP limit at stock voltage then if your temps are in check you could get some benefit from a new bios as it will increase the max TDP.

Conversely somethings you could try without a new bios first to lower the TDP draw would be to either lower the voltage - possibly undervolt it might help or lower the temperature by adding extra cooling etc. TDP draw is directly related to asic quality and temperature of core.

Thats a pretty high asic there so i'm thinking your card may go further with an undervolt can't hurt to try and fine for 24/7 if it works too.


----------



## cyenz

Never crossed my mind to undervolt (we are in an overclocking forum so my mind is set on overvolt







), will try that but i think that at 1400mhz the card will probably not like it but it´s worth the try! Thanks!

78.9% is good? My 980 GTX had 88% so i assumed it was below average.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyenz*
> 
> Never crossed my mind to undervolt (we are in an overclocking forum so my mind is set on overvolt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), will try that but i think that at 1400mhz the card will probably not like it but it´s worth the try! Thanks!
> 
> 78.9% is good? My 980 GTX had 88% so i assumed it was below average.


Thanks for the rep ! I would say 78.9 is above average , and your 980 .. wow on the asic quality there.

Even though your temps are lower than the reviews etc if you improve the cooling your TDP draw will drop so may pay to try it with an extra external fan on it to see the effect etc. Its all relative.


----------



## cyenz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Thanks for the rep ! I would say 78.9 is above average , and your 980 .. wow on the asic quality there.
> 
> Even though your temps are lower than the reviews etc if you improve the cooling your TDP draw will drop so may pay to try it with an extra external fan on it to see the effect etc. Its all relative.


yeah, i still have it in my closet, going to sell it tomorrow, it is a great ocer it can boost to 1525mhz without added voltage, without hitting the power wall and temps were great (it was a msi 980 gaming) never tested it beyond that but i assume that with added voltage and proper cooling it would oc even more.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyenz*
> 
> yeah, i still have it in my closet, will sell it tomorrow, it is a great ocer it can boost to 1525mhz without added voltage and without hitting the power wall and temps were great (it was a msi 980 gaming) never tested it beyond that but i assume that with added voltage and proper cooling it would oc even more.


Nice card .. you might get a few more $$ for that card quoting its asic lol.

My 980s were 63/67 and 80 lol .. the 80 was the one upsetting the trio









About this time next week i'll have dual titan Xs subzero so it will be interesting to see what the TDP draw is on a big core under the cold


----------



## Orthello

Actually one other thing Cyenz which you might already be doing - set a very aggressive custom fan profile .. eg kick 100% in at say 50c temps .. If you are not doing that then the max cooling is occurring too late to minimize the TDP. The TDP will be higher at higher temps even for the same core speed.


----------



## cyenz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Actually one other thing Cyenz which you might already be doing - set a very aggressive custom fan profile .. eg kick 100% in at say 50c temps .. If you are not doing that then the max cooling is occurring too late to minimize the TDP. The TDP will be higher at higher temps even for the same core speed.


Currently im using a custom fan profile that is topping 75c at 68%, it´s getting a little noisy at this fan percentage for daily use but for testing proposes will do that latter on. thanks


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregster*
> 
> Hey guys, I joined the club a few days ago and chuffed to bits with the performance.
> 
> I did a review (very amatureish) on the TX and SLI TX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I might as well add this here for those that are interested but not sure


Man, who are you kidding, those vids are excellent..


----------



## shadow85

Hey guys the linustechtip guys are using dual Titan X @5K here on a 850W PSU:

https://www.vessel.com/videos/JemZ8O7Hy

So I guess I should be fine with my 860W for 2 Titan Xs.


----------



## SoulSlayaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoulSlayaz*
> 
> I have purchased the Titan X a few days ago and have been having a strange issue, When gaming in 2k if my temps rise the fans kick in (loud) which i hope is fine and once the temps lower to 30-40 c range the fans remain running loud? Even after quitting the game and the temps are idel my fan won't stop sounding like a jet engine....unless i restart and then the fans calm down..
> 
> I'm new to the graphics scene - I would like to note I have not OC at all and everything is at stock.


Even after using customer fan profile the temps recede but the fan still stays active and will not stop!

Am i doing something wrong?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoulSlayaz*
> 
> Even after using customer fan profile the temps recede but the fan still stays active and will not stop!
> 
> Am i doing something wrong?


Show a photo of your fan profile...


----------



## SoulSlayaz

Will do just at work atm, and I used the default settings in afterburner. Its the revs which is the concern once under load it won't stop revving...


----------



## N3n0

Looks like my card maxes out at 1475mhz. ASIC 66%. Can't and won't push any further than that even with the Cyclops bios and max voltage but I'm fine with that. I'll run the Titan X stock for the most part. This card is blisteringly quick without any overclocking. And I'm only on 1440p so all games are running perfectly fine


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...similar experience after switching to Cyclops (not even sure it's the latest ?) as I'm still waiting for the 2nd card. After Bios switch, max voltage reported an increase from 1.237v to 1.274v, with an extra 26 or so MHz...GPUz reports '1609' but I think that's not accurate, more likely around actual1557. What's weird is that I can run Firestrike Ultra a tad faster at a reported 1615 w / o any other changes (ie VRAM, PL, CPU) but the scores are consistently a touch lower
> 
> Is the latest Cyclops Bios in the OP ?


Ive never seen 1.237v that you and Jpmboy have ? multi gpu have set slider higher than 1.28 to force 1.274v?, mine is either 1.224v max on stock bios, or 1.274 max on any bios that sets P00 volts at 1.281 or higher.

The gpuz sensor tab will always read accurately for speed/volts. Anything other than the sensors, like precx, gpuz main screen, etc the clocks can be made inaccurate by one of many changes in the bios....but gpu sensor doesnt rely on values that can be altered in bios. If use kboost with sensor window open, you will always know correct speed. And on most bios, the real core speed increases just by increasing volts, since your climbing the boost table.


----------



## WaXmAn

Dang, I emailed EK on order status of my EK Titan X blocks and backplates and I got this back? No mention of refund....

Hello

Sadly I must inform you that this product is EOL which means it's out of stock and that we won't be making it any more.

Best regards


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaXmAn*
> 
> Dang, I emailed EK on order status of my EK Titan X blocks and backplates and I got this back? No mention of refund....
> 
> Hello
> 
> Sadly I must inform you that this product is EOL which means it's out of stock and that we won't be making it any more.
> 
> Best regards


can you post your original email? That does not make sense since the blocks and cards are just new. The EK rep must have think you were talking about the original titan blocks not the titan x.


----------



## sk3tch

I reached out to Unwinder via the Guru3D forums and asked when we'd get a copy of 4.1.1 (full voltage support) Afterburner - his response:
Quote:


> 4.1.1 is in development, no ETA yet. You can add unofficial support for TITAN X to 4.1.0 via editing hardware profile (profiles .\VEN_10DE&DEV_....cfg) and adding the following lines to it:
> 
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection = 1


Can anyone smarter than me figure out where to do this? I looked in the Device Manager and also briefly ventured into the Registry...

Link to his comment.


----------



## Woundingchaney

Is the Titan X part of Nvidias promotion with The Witcher 3?


----------



## cyenz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woundingchaney*
> 
> Is the Titan X part of Nvidias promotion with The Witcher 3?


I got a code from mine (Portugal Store)


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyenz*
> 
> Im already hitting my power limit at 200+ core without any added voltage, it boosts to 1400mhz but it goes down very often to 1380.
> 
> Since im probably hitting my wall at stock voltage (dont plan to change voltage for 24/7) is it worth to flash a Bios with an Higher power limit?
> 
> Btw, is asic of 78.9% any good? I notice that the card is "colder" than expected from the reviews i have read.


I'm running at 1405 with stock voltage using the modded EVGA SC 425w BIOS. The default TDP limit is 350w, which is good for this type of OC. The link is in my sig or in the OP under the BIOS section once you expand it.

78.9% ASIC is pretty good, definitely above average.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Ive never seen 1.237v that you and Jpmboy have ? multi gpu have set slider higher than 1.28 to force 1.274v?, mine is either 1.224v max on stock bios, or 1.274 max on any bios that sets P00 volts at 1.281 or higher.
> 
> The gpuz sensor tab will always read accurately for speed/volts. Anything other than the sensors, like precx, gpuz main screen, etc the clocks can be made inaccurate by one of many changes in the bios....but gpu sensor doesnt rely on values that can be altered in bios. If use kboost with sensor window open, you will always know correct speed. And on most bios, the real core speed increases just by increasing volts, since your climbing the boost table.


+1.. this has been exactly what I have seen. I have tried all the BIOS files posted except the one that locks voltage at P0 to 1.281. I may actually try that one later today to get an idea of what my card can max out at. My experience has been limited to one card of course.


----------



## WaXmAn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> can you post your original email? That does not make sense since the blocks and cards are just new. The EK rep must have think you were talking about the original titan blocks not the titan x.


I emailed them my order number and asked them ETA. EK is def dropping the ball this round.....

WELP,

They wrote back stating the email they sent me was for someone else, my blocks just shipped out


----------



## RedM00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sk3tch*
> 
> I reached out to Unwinder via the Guru3D forums and asked when we'd get a copy of 4.1.1 (full voltage support) Afterburner - his response:
> Can anyone smarter than me figure out where to do this? I looked in the Device Manager and also briefly ventured into the Registry...
> 
> Link to his comment.


I seem to have two files with that name, with only 1 character differentiating the two, that being BUS_1 and BUS_3, which I guess refers to the PCI slots the cards are in.
Looked quickly from Ubuntu into my Windows drive, I found the files under /Program Files (x86)/MSI Afterburner/Profiles/


----------



## sgs2008

Man all these programs are giving me different clock speeds. Ive got cyclops' bios flash and an offset of 200 mhz on my core clock in precisionw hich should give me a 1500 boost clock, but gpuz says my max cloock is like 1270. And fire strike extreme sscore 13500 (sli) says 1416. Any idea how i can get an accurate reading


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> It is unfortunate that *the voltage readouts are on front of card, where cant get to them*....but my highest stable core speed increases linearly from 1.169v up to 1.274v for both fire strike extreme (graph below) and valley (~-25core per voltage point). After that locking P00 volts in bios higher does nothing. Also at fix core speed, the TDP increases with incremental voltage increases up to 1.274, then stops. The gpu sensor should be reasonably accurate, doesnt make sense for it not to be in the range it gives a reading, precx and gpuz just reporting what sensor shows. Still would be nice to confirm with voltage reads. This is with a single titanx, dont know if those if more than one are seeing something different.


and where are the voltage readouts you refer to??
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Mother of god...1600??? damn. What Bios did you do that with and are you altering voltage somehow? Congrats man!


just the OG cyclops bios. May have to try whatever opt33 is using that raises voltage to 1.27?? really?


----------



## sgs2008

Tried using afterburner instead of precision x same thing set 100 mhz boost instead of showing 1400 mhz it shows 1150,,,,


----------



## Bosstoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> and where are the voltage readouts you refer to??
> just the OG cyclops bios. May have to try whatever opt33 is using that raises voltage to 1.27?? really?


The new Cyclops BIOS is the one that worked for me. All 3 cards are solid 1.274 in Tri SLI while before they were between 1.168-1.212


----------



## habu58

Does anyone know whats going on with the flickering mountains in FC4?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bosstoss*
> 
> The new Cyclops BIOS is the one that worked for me. All 3 cards are solid 1.274 in Tri SLI while before they were between 1.168-1.212


this one:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/3180_20#post_23732072


----------



## Bosstoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> this one:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/3180_20#post_23732072


Yessir. It feels like the voltage is higher than what it says as well. Would be interested to know if it is. Is there a place to see where I can check with a DMM?


----------



## cowie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> and where are the voltage readouts you refer to??
> just the OG cyclops bios. May have to try whatever opt33 is using that raises voltage to 1.27?? really?


same area behind the row of inductors as on the titan







I cant really check on the back because my hand is messed up
cant take a picture for proof
but .902d 1.06 lp3d 1.21v 3d 1.28 with slider to 100mv in nvi


----------



## sk3tch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> I seem to have two files with that name, with only 1 character differentiating the two, that being BUS_1 and BUS_3, which I guess refers to the PCI slots the cards are in.
> Looked quickly from Ubuntu into my Windows drive, I found the files under /Program Files (x86)/MSI Afterburner/Profiles/


Excellent - thank you. I should have thought to look in the Afterburner directory...duh!


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sk3tch*
> 
> I reached out to Unwinder via the Guru3D forums and asked when we'd get a copy of 4.1.1 (full voltage support) Afterburner - his response:
> Can anyone smarter than me figure out where to do this? I looked in the Device Manager and also briefly ventured into the Registry...
> 
> Link to his comment.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> I seem to have two files with that name, with only 1 character differentiating the two, that being BUS_1 and BUS_3, which I guess refers to the PCI slots the cards are in.
> Looked quickly from Ubuntu into my Windows drive, I found the files under /Program Files (x86)/MSI Afterburner/Profiles/


This is the path guys...
C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\Profiles

The screenshot i took below will show you how to do it.
http://s51.photobucket.com/user/cptpfsuk7/media/unwinder_zpskcrxdvoz.png.html

Also i wonder if its worth adding the 8114 voltage controller here also however i do not thing it supports I2C commands. I will contact Alex (Unwinder) myself and see if he can offer some advice regarding voltage detection.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bosstoss*
> 
> Yessir. It feels like the voltage is higher than what it says as well. Would be interested to know if it is. *Is there a place to see where I can check with a DMM*?


thanks! if there are read points on the PCB... I'm on it. Wish we knew this when I had uniblocks on these.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> same area behind the row of inductors as on the titan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant really check on the back because my hand is messed up
> cant take a picture for proof
> but .902d 1.06 lp3d 1.21v 3d 1.28 with slider to 100mv in nvi


so.. opt33 is saying on the front.. you're saying on the back...








A picture would help for both.

hey - sorry abt the hand - hope it fixes up soon.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> This is the path guys...
> C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\Profiles
> 
> The screenshot i took below *will show you how to do it.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s51.photobucket.com/user/cptpfsuk7/media/unwinder_zpskcrxdvoz.png.html
> 
> 
> 
> Also i wonder if its worth adding the 8114 voltage controller here also however i do not thing it supports I2C commands. I will contact Alex (Unwinder) myself and see if he can offer some advice regarding voltage detection.


sorry bro - do what?

And if you crack this VRM open... lots-o-love !!


----------



## cowie

it will be added with driver api like the other programs vet


----------



## cowie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thanks! if there are read points on the PCB... I'm on it. Wish we knew this when I had uniblocks on these.
> so.. opt33 is saying on the front.. you're saying on the back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A picture would help for both.
> 
> hey - sorry abt the hand - hope it fixes up soon.


no he is right I am sorry on the front








hold on I have a picture from titan I am looking for
silly me hold on I will get a stock picture from a review


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thanks! if there are read points on the PCB... I'm on it. Wish we knew this when I had uniblocks on these.
> so.. opt33 is saying on the front.. you're saying on the back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A picture would help for both.
> 
> hey - sorry abt the hand - hope it fixes up soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry bro - do what?
> 
> And if you crack this VRM open... lots-o-love !!


Quick fix for generic detection
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thanks! if there are read points on the PCB... I'm on it. Wish we knew this when I had uniblocks on these.
> so.. opt33 is saying on the front.. you're saying on the back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A picture would help for both.
> 
> hey - sorry abt the hand - hope it fixes up soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry bro - do what?
> 
> And if you crack this VRM open... lots-o-love !!


Generic detection set to 1 for a quick fix until Unwinder rolls out a newer version of MSI AB. Some peeps didnt know were it was as Unwinder can come across as talking in Riddles sometimes.


----------



## Cyclops

Too much voltage can sometimes be a bad thing and cause instability. Here are two different BIOSes. One with 1.281V, the other with 1.312V. Lower ASIC cards like higher voltage with lower temperatures. Higher ASIC cards don't like higher voltage.

TitanX-1.281V.zip 221k .zip file


TitanX-1.312V.zip 221k .zip file


You can put them in the OP if you like.


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Too much voltage can sometimes be a bad thing and cause instability. Here are two different BIOSes. One with 1.281V, the other with 1.312V. Lower ASIC cards like higher voltage with lower temperatures. Higher ASIC cards don't like higher voltage.
> 
> TitanX-1.281V.zip 221k .zip file
> 
> 
> TitanX-1.312V.zip 221k .zip file
> 
> 
> You can put them in the OP if you like.


Thanks for that! yes i noticed even though i have an ASIC of 78.3 it wont go any higher than around 1550mhz on the 450w 1403 boost bios. I will try these though.


----------



## cyenz

Sorry to derail the thread guys, but is there any guide on who to change the Power Limit? I want to use my stock msi bios and only change the tdp limit to 350w can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## cowie

read point


----------



## cowie

read point


----------



## cowie

read point right on the backside of the r22 inductor on the inductor itself


----------



## RedM00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Too much voltage can sometimes be a bad thing and cause instability. Here are two different BIOSes. One with 1.281V, the other with 1.312V. Lower ASIC cards like higher voltage with lower temperatures. Higher ASIC cards don't like higher voltage.
> 
> TitanX-1.281V.zip 221k .zip file
> 
> 
> TitanX-1.312V.zip 221k .zip file
> 
> 
> You can put them in the OP if you like.


What % number is the middle ground for ASIC? As in below that is considered low asic, above that is high asic?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> What % number is the middle ground for ASIC? As in below that is considered low asic, above that is high asic?


Well, the range reported for Titan X has been from 59 up to 87.5. So figure somewhere in the middle of that range is the middle ground.

My first card was 63 ASIC, and the one I have now is 75.5. The new one definitely clocks much better at stock voltage, FWIW. If you're on air, you probably want a higher ASIC.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Too much voltage can sometimes be a bad thing and cause instability. Here are two different BIOSes. One with 1.281V, the other with 1.312V. Lower ASIC cards like higher voltage with lower temperatures. Higher ASIC cards don't like higher voltage.
> 
> TitanX-1.281V.zip 221k .zip file
> 
> 
> TitanX-1.312V.zip 221k .zip file
> 
> 
> You can put them in the OP if you like.


Thanks, should be good for benching. I'll test drive the 1.281 BIOS tonight.


----------



## Robitussin

So forgive the noob question but why would lower asic be better for water, just because water can handle the higher volts and keep the temps under control, sure I get that but does that also mean that lower asic with high enough volts will lead to higher max clocks then a high asic with lower volts?

If not it just seems like lower asic is just more heat for similar speeds which can be kept under control by water's superior cooling but isn't necessarily better. More heat is never better unless the heat leads to more power,

thanks ahead of time,

Should get my Titan X today







will pop my initial results here, still have backorder on my blocks and backplate so I will prolly be on air for a long time


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> Quick fix for generic detection
> Generic detection set to 1 for a quick fix until Unwinder rolls out a newer version of MSI AB. Some peeps didnt know were it was as Unwinder can come across *as talking in Riddles sometimes*.


ah - got it. thanks! +1

lol - i thought it was just me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Too much voltage can sometimes be a bad thing and cause instability. Here are two different BIOSes. One with 1.281V, the other with 1.312V. Lower ASIC cards like higher voltage with lower temperatures. Higher ASIC cards don't like higher voltage.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> TitanX-1.281V.zip 221k .zip file
> 
> 
> TitanX-1.312V.zip 221k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can put them in the OP if you like.


Thanks for helping out here Cyclops!

how are these different from your original bios besides the obvious?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyenz*
> 
> Sorry to derail the thread guys, but is there any guide on who to change the Power Limit? I want to use my stock msi bios and only change the tdp limit to 350w can anyone point me in the right direction?


check with the guy I quoted above. or if you want tro roll your own:
Cyclops thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1467851/nvidia-maxwell-kepler-bios-editing-thread-gtx-2xx-to-9xx-now-supported/0_20
zozon: http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios/0_20


----------



## cowie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Too much voltage can sometimes be a bad thing and cause instability. Here are two different BIOSes. One with 1.281V, the other with 1.312V. Lower ASIC cards like higher voltage with lower temperatures. Higher ASIC cards don't like higher voltage.
> 
> TitanX-1.281V.zip 221k .zip file
> 
> 
> TitanX-1.312V.zip 221k .zip file
> 
> 
> You can put them in the OP if you like.


all about those clocks not so much the score but damn the clocks









read with dmm 1.30 on the money:thumb:


----------



## cyenz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ah - got it. thanks! +1
> 
> lol - i thought it was just me.
> Thanks for helping out here Cyclops!
> 
> how are these different from your original bios besides the obvious?
> check with the guy I quoted above. or if you want tro roll your own:
> Cyclops thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1467851/nvidia-maxwell-kepler-bios-editing-thread-gtx-2xx-to-9xx-now-supported/0_20
> zozon: http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios/0_20


Thanks, unfortunably i dont have suficient rep to ask cyclops for a modifications, i will try to do it myself (wish me luck!)


----------



## V3teran

I tried the 1.28 bios at 1605mhz and although i got through the first round of firestrike i got an error when it came to the graphics test.
I also have a Power Target of 150 now.
I also got Driver not responding error and Firestrike will not work without a reboot of PC








I will try the higher voltage 1.32 and report back later.


----------



## RedM00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Well, the range reported for Titan X has been from 59 up to 87.5. So figure somewhere in the middle of that range is the middle ground.
> 
> My first card was 63 ASIC, and the one I have now is 75.5. The new one definitely clocks much better at stock voltage, FWIW. If you're on air, you probably want a higher ASIC.


The avg of those numbers was 73.25%, of which both my GPUs are below. One in the 68% range, another in the 70% range.

I "would" like to put these on water(which is said to be better for lower asic), but would it help getting in any way to get an OC to be more stable vs air ( @same freq and volts?) I do know it allows to go higher though. Yes I know its a nub question, but this whole asic stuff confuses me.

Would make me go with water sooner rather then later


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *habu58*
> 
> I made a video of a few benchmarks I did with my new titans. Does anyone know whats going on with the flickering mountains in FC4?


nice high quality videos bro
+1


----------



## cyenz

Can i just copy the power table from a modified bios and paste on mine? Sorry for the noob question.

EDIT: I just noticed that the vendor ID is nvidia instead of MSI, can i just assume that i have a nvidia bios instead of an msi?


----------



## Attero87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> I tried the 1.28 bios at 1605mhz and although i got through the first round of firestrike i got an error when it came to the graphics test.
> I also have a Power Target of 150 now.
> I also got Driver not responding error and Firestrike will not work without a reboot of PC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try the higher voltage 1.32 and report back later.


Is it at a fixed voltage or do you have to max the slider on px for the voltage?


----------



## Robitussin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *habu58*
> 
> I made a video of a few benchmarks I did with my new titans. Does anyone know whats going on with the flickering mountains in FC4?


Wow that's a really nice video +rep for sure thanks for shairing


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyenz*
> 
> Can i just copy the power table from a modified bios and paste on mine? Sorry for the noob question.
> 
> EDIT: I just noticed that the vendor ID is nvidia instead of MSI, can i just assume that i have a nvidia bios instead of an msi?


Yes, you can open the EVGA SC 425 BIOS and copy the table into your own BIOS. Default at 100% is 350w, +121% on the slider is 425w.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Ive never seen 1.237v that you and Jpmboy have ? multi gpu have set slider higher than 1.28 to force 1.274v?, mine is either 1.224v max on stock bios, or 1.274 max on any bios that sets P00 volts at 1.281 or higher.
> 
> The gpuz sensor tab will always read accurately for speed/volts. Anything other than the sensors, like precx, gpuz main screen, etc the clocks can be made inaccurate by one of many changes in the bios....but gpu sensor doesnt rely on values that can be altered in bios. If use kboost with sensor window open, you will always know correct speed. And on most bios, the real core speed increases just by increasing volts, since your climbing the boost table.


...tx. I do know that GPUz sensor tab reads accurate for speed (and the kboost item as I posted it myself before), though I'm not convinced about accuracy of readings of volts w/ some of the custom Bios. I just didn't have the senor tab open for the FSU run pic and underscored that true speed was NOT 1609 base / 1697 boost (would be nice







).

Judging by prior Bios and a few other indicators, I think that the max reported '1.273' is more likely 1.31 or so, but w / o DMM, I obviously don't know


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> The avg of those numbers was 73.25%, of which both my GPUs are below. One in the 68% range, another in the 70% range.
> 
> I "would" like to put these on water(which is said to be better for lower asic), *but would it help getting in any way to get an OC to be more stable vs air* ( @same freq and volts?) I do know it allows to go higher though. Yes I know its a nub question, but this whole asic stuff confuses me.
> 
> Would make me go with water sooner rather then later


For higher clocks and stability - my experience is, yes with these cards. and actually, probably all the gpus I've ever had. As you know, there are lots of "adverse" effects of higher temperature on clock stability. for instance, if you kept 980s below 50C (and best 40C) they were really fast and efficient. higher temps.. well they could be stable, but are more error prone.

But frankly, for straight gaming, unless your current air clocks can't push the FPS you need, then there's no reason to water cool... well except for the "nice and quiet" aspect.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> all about those clocks not so much the score but damn the clocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> read with dmm 1.30 on the money:thumb:


nah - really? 1.3V actual?


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...tx. I do know that GPUz sensor tab reads accurate for speed (and the kboost item as I posted it myself before), though I'm not convinced about accuracy of readings of volts w/ some of the custom Bios. I just didn't have the senor tab open for the FSU run pic and underscored that true speed was NOT 1609 base / 1697 boost (would be nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> Judging by prior Bios and a few other indicators, I think that the max reported '1.273' is more likely 1.31 or so, but w / o DMM, I obviously don't know


yeah, hard to know the error of the voltage sensor...doesnt make sense that 1.156v bios = 1.169v sensor....but 1.281v bios = 1.274v sensor. Even 1.287v may max it out near whatever max is. I cant tell any difference between 1.287 POO and 1.3 or 1.35 P00. At least judging by overclocking.

If read points were on back of card, would know...but i cant get to them with wb on.


----------



## Robitussin

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=u9qwv

first of many tests







but there is a vaildation link

66.2% asic I guess its a good thing I already planned to go underwater


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> But frankly, for straight gaming, unless your current air clocks can't push the FPS you need, then there's no reason to water cool... well except for the "nice and quiet" aspect.


True dat. I'm hoping to score a second card that can also do 1400+ with stock vcore, and just run them at that speed air-cooled. Right now I have the side off my case, the fan is locked at 65% at 1405 MHz when gaming, and I can't hear a thing with my headphones on.


----------



## RedM00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> For higher clocks and stability - my experience is, yes with these cards. and actually, probably all the gpus I've ever had. As you know, there are lots of "adverse" effects of higher temperature on clock stability. for instance, if you kept 980s below 50C (and best 40C) they were really fast and efficient. higher temps.. well they could be stable, but are more error prone.
> 
> But frankly, for straight gaming, unless your current air clocks can't push the FPS you need, then there's no reason to water cool... well except for the "nice and quiet" aspect.


If water can net better clocks/stability on the same voltages(as im sure there's going to be a limit, if not one already @ 1.274), then all the more reason for me to go with it sooner.

But being nice and quiet, and putting out less heat (I'd assume?) is what I'm in for mainly.


----------



## jerrytsao

Alright my first ever titan has finally arrived, did some quick test on this little beast, not too bad for a 70% ASIC card.





1486mhz on top, heading over to new bios n see how it goes.


----------



## bfedorov11

Anyone know when performance pc is getting backplates or any other stores in the US?


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *habu58*
> 
> I made a video of a few benchmarks I did with my new titans. Does anyone know whats going on with the flickering mountains in FC4?


I personally felt that the amount of AA (8x MSAA, 2x TXAA) were unnecessarily high for 4K. Is there any real benefit of using AA at such a high resolution? If yes, how much is actually necessary?

Because with zero AA, two of these cards probably (and hopefully) conquer 4K @60FPS. And it would be great if AA was unnecessary at that resolution.

Don't mean to go off-topic. Just curious.


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attero87*
> 
> Is it at a fixed voltage or do you have to max the slider on px for the voltage?


Its the Slider on MSI AB.

Using the 1.32 bios im fully stable in Firestrike at 1555mhz.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6444845

Will find my max on core then max on ram and then i will try the bios that is running at 1.28 and compare.
The testing continues....


----------



## sourplumps

Hey all,

My blocks and backplates are arriving today. This thread is full of a ton of BIOS files!!







 Basically I want a BIOS that raises TDP limit to 400+ and delivers 1.28+V to the cards. Reading the thread it seems like the BIOS that do that are running the cards at max voltage all the time. Are there any BIOS that deliver a high TDP and voltage, but also downvolt the cards under lighter loads ?

Thanks


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I personally felt that the amount of AA (8x MSAA, 2x TXAA) were unnecessarily high for 4K. Is there any real benefit of using AA at such a high resolution? If yes, how much is actually necessary?
> 
> Because with zero AA, two of these cards probably (and hopefully) conquer 4K @60FPS. And it would be great if AA was unnecessary at that resolution.
> 
> Don't mean to go off-topic. Just curious.


AA is useless in 4k imo. I might use 2x just because.. if I have over 60 fps. I am hoping to drive 4k with one titan x. I just want to use the highest textures.. I'll make sacrifices elsewhere if needed. With two it seems you're good to max just about every game. I also have gsync, so I hope that makes up the difference.


----------



## gerardfraser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sk3tch*
> 
> I reached out to Unwinder via the Guru3D forums and asked when we'd get a copy of 4.1.1 (full voltage support) Afterburner - his response:
> Can anyone smarter than me figure out where to do this? I looked in the Device Manager and also briefly ventured into the Registry...
> 
> Link to his comment.


Hi there it worked for me by coping this file VEN_10DE&DEV_17C2&SUBSYS_85391043&REV_A1&BUS_1&DEV_0&FN_0.cfg in C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\Profiles.To desktop and added VDDC_Generic_Detection = 1 under settings and just replaced file from desktop with the one in C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\Profiles

http://postimage.org/

My settings VEN_10DE&DEV_17C2&SUBSYS_85391043&REV_A1&BUS_1&DEV_0&FN_0.cfg

Code:



Code:


[Startup]
Format=2
PowerLimit=121
ThermalLimit=
ThermalPrioritize=0
CoreClkBoost=240000
MemClkBoost=400000
FanMode=1
FanSpeed=25
[Defaults]
Format=2
PowerLimit=100
ThermalLimit=
ThermalPrioritize=0
CoreClkBoost=0
MemClkBoost=0
FanMode=1
FanSpeed=25
[Settings]
CaptureDefaults=0
VDDC_Generic_Detection = 1
[Profile1]
Format=2
PowerLimit=121
ThermalLimit=
ThermalPrioritize=0
CoreClkBoost=235000
MemClkBoost=400000
FanMode=1
FanSpeed=47


----------



## Orangey

DHL just sent me a text saying my EK block is shipping.

Ordered Thurs in case that helps anyone.


----------



## Woundingchaney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> AA is useless in 4k imo. I might use 2x just because.. if I have over 60 fps. I am hoping to drive 4k with one titan x. I just want to use the highest textures.. I'll make sacrifices elsewhere if needed. With two it seems you're good to max just about every game. I also have gsync, so I hope that makes up the difference.


Im inclined to agree. Honestly I have never used AA and always used max resolution simply because the performance cost of AA is not a decent trade for the visual quality improvement (imo).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyenz*
> 
> Thanks, unfortunably i dont have suficient rep to ask cyclops for a modifications, i will try to do it myself (wish me luck!)


huh? you need rep to ask for a mod?


----------



## cyenz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> huh? you need rep to ask for a mod?


Nop, since he gets alot of request´s (probably from people that just registers on the forum to ask for a mod) he only does a mod to anyone that have 5+ rep, i understand perfectly why he does that.


----------



## habu58

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I personally felt that the amount of AA (8x MSAA, 2x TXAA) were unnecessarily high for 4K. Is there any real benefit of using AA at such a high resolution? If yes, how much is actually necessary?
> 
> Because with zero AA, two of these cards probably (and hopefully) conquer 4K @60FPS. And it would be great if AA was unnecessary at that resolution.
> 
> Don't mean to go off-topic. Just curious.


I still notice aliasing even at 4k so I usually have it on in every game.

Also either MP3 is broken or its really well optimized. It took all I could throw at it with little to no fps hit so I just kept cranking it up.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyenz*
> 
> Nop, since he gets alot of request´s (probably from people that just registers on the forum to ask for a mod) he only does a mod to anyone that have 5+ rep, i understand perfectly why he does that.


...I did not know that...so here's a +rep for clarifying that


----------



## Sheyster

Soooo... I have a benching BIOS I'm gonna post once I've tested it. It's pretty aggressive and not really intended for anyone on air/stock cooling. I just need to make sure there are no glitches with anything first as this one has some pretty major changes compared to the last ones I posted. I'll post full specs later, but for now I'll say default TDP is 450w, up to 600w with the slider maxxed.


----------



## Joa3d43

...amazing how quickly one can get spoiled...all my GPUs (NVidia + AMD) since the summer of '13 are non-ref and have full voltage control, all the way into loonie-tunes range..


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Soooo... I have a benching BIOS I'm gonna post once I've tested it. It's pretty aggressive and not really intended for anyone on air/stock cooling. I just need to make sure there are no glitches with anything first as this one has some pretty major changes compared to the last ones I posted. I'll post full specs later, but for now I'll say default TDP is 450w, up to 600w with the slider maxxed.


Now this sounds promising.


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...amazing how quickly one can get spoiled...all my GPUs (NVidia + AMD) since the summer of '13 are non-ref and have full voltage control, all the way into loonie-tunes range..


I know right.. I am giving up my 780ti dciis.. modded with hotwire and the oc panel.. you want 1.5v?.. one second.

I am hoping a hard mod comes out before I get my x and get it under water.


----------



## stryker7314

Used the latest Cyclops bios to run at 1500 mhz stable every day clocks, can up it to 1570, but there's a possibility of artifacts and crashing. It needs more voltage. Limitied to 1.274 currently, I would like to see what it can do with 1.3, maybe hit 1600


----------



## V3teran

Managed to get my maximum oc on the core in Firestrike at 1590mhz! I tried 1595 and 1600mhz but crashed. This was running at 1.32v using a modded Bios. (Cyclops)

I will now run at 1400mhz for gaming!Considering that card came at 1115mhz and boosted to 1215mhz thats pretty good.Thats 375+ on the core over stock! Overall im impressed.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6445715


----------



## cowie

really nice vet


----------



## V3teran

Thankyou Gino!


----------



## cowie

dude killer gpu score damn


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> Anyone know when performance pc is getting backplates or any other stores in the US?


i would just order from EK. from Slovenia to New Jersey took like 2-3 days for me


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Amazon Titan X order still hasn't shipped. Says delivery tomorrow but nothing else. Guess it will be taking the last plane out of USPS shipment facility at this rate...

Also for those who asked, PPCs emailed me a few days ago that they would have backplates and blocks by the 31st.


----------



## Silent Scone

I'm still waiting on my backplates. They shipped Friday 27th on the 4 day service, just hope they get here before Easter Friday.


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> dude killer gpu score damn


Its strange because the earlier cyclops bioses i was failing way before 1500mhz, i tried a few of them. Also the 425w EVGA SC bios was crap for me.
I think i will try clock the memory know and then once ive hit that max i will try all settings on the 1.28v bios. Whichever works the best i will go with for 24/7 use.


----------



## intrigger

Ok, so I have 4 EVGA Titan Xs (still sealed, arrived today), 4 x EK ACetal Nickel waterblocks, 4 nickel backplates, but I can't use them !! My PC is in pieces, had some leaking quick disconnects, made a big mess, now I have disassembled everything, in the process of cleaning, re-wiring the fans and replacing the faulty QDCs.

I can't see when I will be able to test out these babies, of course will test air cooled first, make sure all works before putting them under water...


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> AA is useless in 4k imo. I might use 2x just because.. if I have over 60 fps. I am hoping to drive 4k with one titan x. I just want to use the highest textures.. I'll make sacrifices elsewhere if needed. With two it seems you're good to max just about every game. I also have gsync, so I hope that makes up the difference.


If 2 Titan Xs in SLi max out 4K @60FPS without AA, I'll be more than happy. Won't need AA as long as I have to play on my 1080p screen. And hopefully G-Sync will make up for the FPS drops below 60 when I finally get a 4K screen. (Come on ROG Swift 4K version! Just get released already!)

Speaking of 4K screens, what is the optimum screen size for maximizing the full potential of the extra details of 4K?


----------



## V3teran

1578mhz and 500+ on the memory clocks. I dialled the gpu core down while i find the maximum on the memory then i will synchonize them both and thats me done!
Cpu running only at 4.2
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6446206


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I personally felt that the amount of AA (8x MSAA, 2x TXAA) were unnecessarily high for 4K. Is there any real benefit of using AA at such a high resolution? If yes, how much is actually necessary?
> 
> Because with zero AA, two of these cards probably (and hopefully) conquer 4K @60FPS. And it would be great if AA was unnecessary at that resolution.
> 
> Don't mean to go off-topic. Just curious.


It depends on the game. For most games, I have AA off entirely, but some games like Watch Dog's, some AA is beneficial even at 4k.


----------



## ticket24

Good stuff. I am still working on my new rig, but tested one Titan X in my old overclocked 3960x rig. I placed a +100mhz core and memory overclock. In case anyone was wondering what this setup can do.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4432595


----------



## krel

I think I'm hitting power supply limits.







5960X @ 4.5GHz + three Titan X's + watercooling appears to be too much for my AX1200i. When I get everything fired up - moderate load on the cards using Heaven at about 1350MHz + handbrake on the CPU to push it, and I'm getting shutdowns. No warning, no driver crash or anything, and nothing in the event logs other than unexpected restart. I have a Kill-a-watt on it, but I don't think it updates nearly fast enough to catch the spikes. It's gone over 1000W when I've been watching before it dies, but I wouldn't expect that to be enough to overload the power supply, I think it's going beyond that before it croaks. It's not temperatures, because the cards are only getting to the mid 40s.

So now the question is, if I am going to replace the power supply, do I go with an AX1500i, meaning I can leave all my cables in place, or look at something else like an EVGA 1600W supply? Anyone know if the modular cables are the same - that is, could I swap the EVGA supply in place of the Corsair and just use my already-routed cables?


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> I think I'm hitting power supply limits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5960X @ 4.5GHz + three Titan X's + watercooling appears to be too much for my AX1200i. When I get everything fired up - moderate load on the cards using Heaven at about 1350MHz + handbrake on the CPU to push it, and I'm getting shutdowns. No warning, no driver crash or anything, and nothing in the event logs other than unexpected restart. I have a Kill-a-watt on it, but I don't think it updates nearly fast enough to catch the spikes. It's gone over 1000W when I've been watching before it dies, but I wouldn't expect that to be enough to overload the power supply, I think it's going beyond that before it croaks. It's not temperatures, because the cards are only getting to the mid 40s.
> 
> So now the question is, if I am going to replace the power supply, do I go with an AX1500i, meaning I can leave all my cables in place, or look at something else like an EVGA 1600W supply? Anyone know if the modular cables are the same - that is, could I swap the EVGA supply in place of the Corsair and just use my already-routed cables?


No, PSU cables are not interchangeable. Not even Corsair's old AX1200 line works with the AX1200i. You need to get separate cables for separate/different PSUs.

I'd recommend the EVGA 1600w P2 SuperNova - it's what I have, and it's a beast. Rated very, very highly over at johnnyguru (9.5, I believe). You want a little bit of headroom after accounting for efficiency, so spring for the 1600w, which is actually cheaper than the AX1500i I believe. If you're benchmarking and hitting large wattage spikes, makes sense you're getting hard shutdowns; tone your clocks/voltages down to every day clocks for now, and maybe put a hold on further benchmarking until you upgrade your PSU.


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> 1578mhz and 500+ on the memory clocks. I dialled the gpu core down while i find the maximum on the memory then i will synchonize them both and thats me done!
> Cpu running only at 4.2
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6446206


Which BIOS are using to achieve this particular score/run?


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> I think I'm hitting power supply limits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5960X @ 4.5GHz + three Titan X's + watercooling appears to be too much for my AX1200i. When I get everything fired up - moderate load on the cards using Heaven at about 1350MHz + handbrake on the CPU to push it, and I'm getting shutdowns. No warning, no driver crash or anything, and nothing in the event logs other than unexpected restart. I have a Kill-a-watt on it, but I don't think it updates nearly fast enough to catch the spikes. It's gone over 1000W when I've been watching before it dies, but I wouldn't expect that to be enough to overload the power supply, I think it's going beyond that before it croaks. It's not temperatures, because the cards are only getting to the mid 40s.
> 
> So now the question is, if I am going to replace the power supply, do I go with an AX1500i, meaning I can leave all my cables in place, or look at something else like an EVGA 1600W supply? Anyone know if the modular cables are the same - that is, could I swap the EVGA supply in place of the Corsair and just use my already-routed cables?


I have the exact setup and my evga 1600g2 handles it well.


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Okay guys, ready to try some overvolting on this beast..
> 
> What is a 'safe' voltage for 24/7 for air-cooling w/ 4-Way SLI?
> 
> I ran 1.212V w/ the OG Titans and Titan Blackies all day long without any issues - hottest card got to low 80s but was no issue.
> 
> For the Titan X, what's considered a safe voltage on air?
> 
> And does anyone know when the Afterburner 4.1.1 will be released? I asked before.. lol...would prefer to use that instead of PX.


I would also venture to say that we can use the other Maxwell cards for comparison. My Gigabyte GTX 980 G1 would use use between 1.212 and 1.24 in game and my Asus Strix runs 1.212 24/7 folding. Both on stock BIOS with no tweaks. I believe all of these cards including the OG Titans are basically the same manufacturing process, the probably respond similarly to extra voltage and heat.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> Hey guys the linustechtip guys are using dual Titan X @5K here on a 850W PSU:
> 
> https://www.vessel.com/videos/JemZ8O7Hy
> 
> So I guess I should be fine with my 860W for 2 Titan Xs.


If you don't overclock it's absolutely enough.

Overclocking everything though, from the wall I was pulling 1100 watts with 2 Titan-X 5930K. (lots of fans pumps etc all cranked up all the way too though)

edit: and before you say "fans don't add much, that won't make a difference" I have 4 of the AP 182 180mm fans that draw 15 watts each 4 other 180mm fans and 7 120mm fans, so with all of them on full throttle it's close to 100 watts just on fans lol.


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> No, PSU cables are not interchangeable. Not even Corsair's old AX1200 line works with the AX1200i. You need to get separate cables for separate/different PSUs.
> 
> I'd recommend the EVGA 1600w P2 SuperNova - it's what I have, and it's a beast. Rated very, very highly over at johnnyguru (9.5, I believe). You want a little bit of headroom after accounting for efficiency, so spring for the 1600w, which is actually cheaper than the AX1500i I believe. If you're benchmarking and hitting large wattage spikes, makes sense you're getting hard shutdowns; tone your clocks/voltages down to every day clocks for now, and maybe put a hold on further benchmarking until you upgrade your PSU.


That is correct. I learned that the hard way and tried to install my new 1500 PSU but still use my nice blue power cables and could not figure out why it was not working and someone on another forum said it was the cables. After contacting Corsair I was able to confirm that the cables form the 1200 to the 1500 do not work.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> No, PSU cables are not interchangeable. Not even Corsair's old AX1200 line works with the AX1200i. You need to get separate cables for separate/different PSUs.
> 
> I'd recommend the EVGA 1600w P2 SuperNova - it's what I have, and it's a beast. Rated very, very highly over at johnnyguru (9.5, I believe). You want a little bit of headroom after accounting for efficiency, so spring for the 1600w, which is actually cheaper than the AX1500i I believe. If you're benchmarking and hitting large wattage spikes, makes sense you're getting hard shutdowns; tone your clocks/voltages down to every day clocks for now, and maybe put a hold on further benchmarking until you upgrade your PSU.


Ok. Just ordered the 1600 T2. What the heck, my wallet is pretty much numb by now anyway. (ordered those monitors, too.)


----------



## Diversion

Finally received my Asus Titan X... My computer crashes (black screen, have to hold down power button) at anything over +250 mhz on the core.. this is with stock bios and +110 on the power target.. I think it might be my power supply holding me back? i7-4970K at 4.7ghz all powered with a Corsair CX750.. Maybe it's not a good enough or not providing enough wattage to my setup.. I previously had a Titan Z and had no problems.. Could go to over 1000mhz+ on both cores on the Z without an issue.. Maybe I just lost the silicon lottery.. In any event, +25% on the core and mem is still a massive OC compared to what i'm used to on most cards so no complaints there.. The X is a screamer! Loving it so far.. Thinking about picking up a second X for SLI. (After new PSU).

Glad to be a part of the club!


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> I have the exact setup and my evga 1600g2 handles it well.


Good deal, it's always nice to have confirmation.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> Finally received my Asus Titan X... My computer crashes (black screen, have to hold down power button) at anything over +250 mhz on the core.. this is with stock bios and +110 on the power target.. I think it might be my power supply holding me back? i7-4970K at 4.7ghz all powered with a Corsair CX750.. Maybe it's not a good enough or not providing enough wattage to my setup.. I previously had a Titan Z and had no problems.. Could go to over 1000mhz+ on both cores on the Z without an issue.. Maybe I just lost the silicon lottery.. In any event, +25% on the core and mem is still a massive OC compared to what i'm used to on most cards so no complaints there.. The X is a screamer! Loving it so far.. Thinking about picking up a second X for SLI. (After new PSU).
> 
> Glad to be a part of the club!


You should do yourself a favor and switch out that power supply. Corsair CX units are poorly made.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> Its strange because the earlier cyclops bioses i was failing way before 1500mhz, i tried a few of them. *Also the 425w EVGA SC bios was crap for me.*
> I think i will try clock the memory know and then once ive hit that max i will try all settings on the 1.28v bios. Whichever works the best i will go with for 24/7 use.


That's because it's not a benching BIOS. It is the stock SC BIOS with a higher TDP; no +vcore beyond stock.









My benching BIOS will be up this evening sometime.


----------



## 5150 Joker

Is anyone running the NVIDIA SLI bridge w/their Titan X's? I just got mine today and the LED doesn't light up.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> Ok. Just ordered the 1600 T2. What the heck, my wallet is pretty much numb by now anyway. (ordered those monitors, too.)


Sprung for the T2?? Dang, I love my PC hardware as much as anyone and don't mind dropping the cash for certain things, but at 1.5-2% more efficiency than the P2...the T2 was too rich for my blood. The 1600w P2 was $329.99 w/ free Prime shipping on Amazon when I bought it, though.













Edit: Still @ 329.99 on Amazon for the P2. I think that's a much better value than $419.99 for the T2, but IMO.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> Is anyone running the NVIDIA SLI bridge w/their Titan X's? I just got mine today and the LED doesn't light up.


Needs to be controlled with the GeForce Experience software...I have the 3-way SLI Bridge and prefer the light off, and GeForce Experience is too much bloatware, imo.


----------



## Silent Scone

1600G2 here, UK though







.

Shadow Play rocks and is not bloat ware. Just sayin'.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Amazon Titan X order still hasn't shipped. Says delivery tomorrow but nothing else. Guess it will be taking the last plane out of USPS shipment facility at this rate...
> 
> Also for those who asked, PPCs emailed me a few days ago that they would have backplates and blocks by the 31st.


Only if I waited a day








. Oh well I ordered from EK directly







. Either way card/block should be here by the end of the week. I'd rather take a drive to Santa Clara and pick the card up if that was possible lol.

After I mess with it at stock speeds for a bit I'll mess with this bios by Cyclops. As much as I want to slap some Fuji pads on the card PPC's is out of stock







. Maybe I can transplant some from my original Titan.. Can't wait to see some of the [email protected] numbers from this beast!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Too much voltage can sometimes be a bad thing and cause instability. Here are two different BIOSes. One with 1.281V, the other with 1.312V. Lower ASIC cards like higher voltage with lower temperatures. Higher ASIC cards don't like higher voltage.
> 
> TitanX-1.281V.zip 221k .zip file
> 
> 
> TitanX-1.312V.zip 221k .zip file
> 
> 
> You can put them in the OP if you like.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Edit: Still @ 329.99 on Amazon for the P2. I think that's a much better value than $419.99 for the T2, but IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needs to be controlled with the GeForce Experience software...I have the 3-way SLI Bridge and prefer the light off, and GeForce Experience is too much bloatware, imo.


$30 rebate card, so $389.









I tend to agree on the geforce experience software. plus, it's my understanding that it doesn't support surround anyway, does it?


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 1600G2 here, UK though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Shadow Play rocks and is not bloat ware. Just sayin'.


True, if you have a need for gameplay capturing in any capacity, you're basically stuck with Shadow Play as the hands-down best option for Nvidia...but yeah. For those of us not tied to Shadow Play, GeForce is pretty much bloatware. I like to keep only the absolute essentials on my 'main' rig, software wise, but yeah, preferences vary for sure.


----------



## Bosstoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> I think I'm hitting power supply limits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5960X @ 4.5GHz + three Titan X's + watercooling appears to be too much for my AX1200i. When I get everything fired up - moderate load on the cards using Heaven at about 1350MHz + handbrake on the CPU to push it, and I'm getting shutdowns. No warning, no driver crash or anything, and nothing in the event logs other than unexpected restart. I have a Kill-a-watt on it, but I don't think it updates nearly fast enough to catch the spikes. It's gone over 1000W when I've been watching before it dies, but I wouldn't expect that to be enough to overload the power supply, I think it's going beyond that before it croaks. It's not temperatures, because the cards are only getting to the mid 40s.
> 
> So now the question is, if I am going to replace the power supply, do I go with an AX1500i, meaning I can leave all my cables in place, or look at something else like an EVGA 1600W supply? Anyone know if the modular cables are the same - that is, could I swap the EVGA supply in place of the Corsair and just use my already-routed cables?


Highly doubt its the PSU unless its faulty. I'm on a budget 1000W PSU with 3 Titan X's @ 1.274v and a 5820K @ 1.42v and I haven't tripped it once. The most I pull is 1050W from the wall or about 850W from the PSU itself.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> $30 rebate card, so $389.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tend to agree on the geforce experience software. plus, it's my understanding that it doesn't support surround anyway, does it?


it seems to work fine for me in surround, but I do not use GF EX for optimising my graphics, as I prefer to do those manually!!!


----------



## Gregster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Man, who are you kidding, those vids are excellent..


Appreciate the nice comment


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Which BIOS are using to achieve this particular score/run?


I used the Cyclops 1.31v. I just made another run with 500mhz+ on the memory and fully stable.
Thats it for me ive hit my limit. Im done benching now.


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> True, if you have a need for gameplay capturing in any capacity, you're basically stuck with Shadow Play as the hands-down best option for Nvidia...but yeah. For those of us not tied to Shadow Play, GeForce is pretty much bloatware. I like to keep only the absolute essentials on my 'main' rig, software wise, but yeah, preferences vary for sure.


Everything in the Nvidia Installer is bloatware in my opinion apart from the Gpu driver and physx. Bandicam i use if i need to record anything.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> Everything in the Nvidia Installer is bloatware in my opinion apart from the Gpu driver and physx. Bandicam i use if i need to record anything.


Agreed - those are the only two things I install with any Nvidia drivers/updates.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Agreed - those are the only two things I install with any Nvidia drivers/updates.


I roll with Custom install > Driver only > Clean install box checked, every time.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I roll with Custom install > Driver only > Clean install box checked, every time.


I'm really hoping that that's automatic for everyone...lol!!


----------



## V3teran

Dont forget to export Nvidia Inspector profiles before you uninstall or you will lose them all!


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bosstoss*
> 
> Highly doubt its the PSU unless its faulty. I'm on a budget 1000W PSU with 3 Titan X's @ 1.274v and a 5820K @ 1.42v and I haven't tripped it once. The most I pull is 1050W from the wall or about 850W from the PSU itself.


Are you watercooling? I'm running 18 fans + the pump in my loop, dunno how much difference that makes. I can run the video cards pretty hard - I'm testing at 1475 right now - and no problems. With the processor loafing along, I am seeing killawatt spikes around 950W or so. If I load the processor by itself, with the video cards idling, no problems. If I push both the cards and the cpu, it shuts down - I can repeat it easily. I am pretty sure I'm overloading the PS.

Guess I'll know for sure once I get the 1600W supply in and test, if it's still happening I'll have to investigate further but it's looking pretty likely.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bosstoss*
> 
> Highly doubt its the PSU unless its faulty. I'm on a budget 1000W PSU with 3 Titan X's @ 1.274v and a 5820K @ 1.42v and I haven't tripped it once. The most I pull is 1050W from the wall or about 850W from the PSU itself.


You don't need to wait for it to 'trip' or have issues for a psu to still cause issues. Wether stability or being able to overclock further. We hope to win the silicon lottery when we buys gpus but with a cheap psu it could be limited your overclocks regardless of how good your card is if that makes sense.


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bosstoss*
> 
> Highly doubt its the PSU unless its faulty. I'm on a budget 1000W PSU with 3 Titan X's @ 1.274v and a 5820K @ 1.42v and I haven't tripped it once. The most I pull is 1050W from the wall or about 850W from the PSU itself.


I do not have that fancy spancy processor but I have 3 Titans and an overclocked 4770K. Max loads have not tripped my UPS which can only put out 865W.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregster*
> 
> Appreciate the nice comment


Have to agree nice job


----------



## opt33

for you guys getting near 1600 in firestrike look at gpuz sensor while running or with kboost to double check core speed, really just sensors that are always accurate in reporting speed. Im on 4 core cpu with low physics scores, and getting 18,350 in firestrike with just 1537 gpu/2000 mem.



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6436854


----------



## 5150 Joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Needs to be controlled with the GeForce Experience software...I have the 3-way SLI Bridge and prefer the light off, and GeForce Experience is too much bloatware, imo.


Tried that but it doesn't turn on. I guess mine's no good. Once I get the OK today, I'll be posting up a hand made vbios from svl7 at Tech|Inferno. It will have up to 135% power limit, full step wise voltage control (still hard limit of 1.27v) and no boost. The test versions he sent me so far are a lot more stable than the one's I've tested posted here.


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> I used the Cyclops 1.31v. I just made another run with 500mhz+ on the memory and fully stable.
> Thats it for me ive hit my limit. Im done benching now.


Now that you are done, which ones are going to settle down with for gaming etc?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Too much voltage can sometimes be a bad thing and cause instability. Here are two different BIOSes. One with 1.281V, the other with 1.312V. Lower ASIC cards like higher voltage with lower temperatures. Higher ASIC cards don't like higher voltage.
> 
> TitanX-1.281V.zip 221k .zip file
> 
> 
> TitanX-1.312V.zip 221k .zip file
> 
> 
> You can put them in the OP if you like.


ASIC 71%, and coming form the OG Cyclops bios, which i was getting 100% stable 1504/4000mhz @ 1.230v. Now on the 1.3212v bios with max stable is 1518/4000mhz @ 1.274v. With correlating performance bump in benchmark scores.

Ok im using PrecX with max voltage & power limits and only getting 1.274v. Are some of you guys able to get 1.312v?

BTW great job on the bios Cyclops!









*EDIT:*
Ok the voltage slider reverted back to default for some reason







, back to benching.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> for you guys getting near 1600 in firestrike look at gpuz sensor while running or with kboost to double check core speed, really just sensors that are always accurate in reporting speed. Im on 4 core cpu with low physics scores, and getting 18,350 in firestrike with just 1537 gpu/2000 mem.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6436854


try Ultra, cpu is much less of a factor.


----------



## Bosstoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> Are you watercooling? I'm running 18 fans + the pump in my loop, dunno how much difference that makes. I can run the video cards pretty hard - I'm testing at 1475 right now - and no problems. With the processor loafing along, I am seeing killawatt spikes around 950W or so. If I load the processor by itself, with the video cards idling, no problems. If I push both the cards and the cpu, it shuts down - I can repeat it easily. I am pretty sure I'm overloading the PS.
> 
> Guess I'll know for sure once I get the 1600W supply in and test, if it's still happening I'll have to investigate further but it's looking pretty likely.


It's worth trying, as I tried using a 1500W just to see if overclocks improved, etc. Thing is you're using a 1200i which is capable of far greater than my Cougar 1000W bronze, and certainly makes up for the difference between an overvolted 5820K and a 5960X which is why I doubted it was your PSU unless it was faulty.

Sometimes instability in an overclock will cause restarts without BSODs... I've had it happen to me dozens of times, even when using my 1500W Enermax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> You don't need to wait for it to 'trip' or have issues for a psu to still cause issues. Wether stability or being able to overclock further. We hope to win the silicon lottery when we buys gpus but with a cheap psu it could be limited your overclocks regardless of how good your card is if that makes sense.


These cards don't pull nearly as much power as people are expecting. They're extremely efficient for what they do, so as someone with a cheaper 200W less capable PSU, someone with a nearly identical system shouldn't need 600W more than me to be on the safe side.

If it's worth the $$ to have more peace of mind, so be it, but the people that are asking if they need more than a 1200W PSU for 3 Titan X's, as someone who is running a very similar setup, I feel it necessary to save them $$ if I can.

Worst case scenario he installs it and has the same issues and sends it back. Although he himself claims he's pulling roughly the same as I am from the wall, which makes sense, so I would say if the PSU is at fault, it's not for lack of power, but rather a defective or old unit that isn't capable of its rated wattage.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> Tried that but it doesn't turn on. I guess mine's no good. Once I get the OK today, I'll be posting up a hand made vbios from svl7 at Tech|Inferno. It will have up to 150% power limit, full step wise voltage control (still hard limit of 1.27v) and no boost. The test versions he sent me so far are a lot more stable than the one's I've tested posted here.


I liked both his 780 and 780 Ti BIOS. Please post if he approves.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> Tried that but it doesn't turn on. I guess mine's no good. Once I get the OK today, I'll be posting up a hand made vbios from svl7 at Tech|Inferno. It will have up to 150% power limit, full step wise voltage control (still hard limit of 1.27v) and no boost. The test versions he sent me so far are a lot more stable than the one's I've tested posted here.


I will be surprised if he lets you post it here...it was bit of an issue last time with the OG Titans... But, if he does, good for everyone, he is a fairly talented guy, based on my experience dealing with his AW and Clevo bios... lol


----------



## sgs2008

Hm i have a 100 mhz boost on afterburner using the cyclops bios which should give me 1400mhz. But afterburner says im only hitting 1150mhz. Any idea whats going on ?


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bosstoss*
> 
> It's worth trying, as I tried using a 1500W just to see if overclocks improved, etc. Thing is you're using a 1200i which is capable of far greater than my Cougar 1000W bronze, and certainly makes up for the difference between an overvolted 5820K and a 5960X which is why I doubted it was your PSU unless it was faulty.
> 
> Sometimes instability in an overclock will cause restarts without BSODs... I've had it happen to me dozens of times, even when using my 1500W Enermax
> These cards don't pull nearly as much power as people are expecting. They're extremely efficient for what they do, so as someone with a cheaper 200W less capable PSU, someone with a nearly identical system shouldn't need 600W more than me to be on the safe side.
> 
> If it's worth the $$ to have more peace of mind, so be it, but the people that are asking if they need more than a 1200W PSU for 3 Titan X's, as someone who is running a very similar setup, I feel it necessary to save them $$ if I can.
> 
> Worst case scenario he installs it and has the same issues and sends it back. Although he himself claims he's pulling roughly the same as I am from the wall, which makes sense, so I would say if the PSU is at fault, it's not for lack of power, but rather a defective or old unit that isn't capable of its rated wattage.


It's certainly possible that the PS I have now is defective, but it's a Corsair AX1200i that's less than two years old so I wouldn't think it particularly likely. I wish I had a better tool to measure power usage than the Kill-a-watt.


----------



## Swolern

Seems that even though PX is only reporting 1.274v at max settings, the *Cyclops 1.312v bios* is actually delivering a higher voltage than what is reported. With the PX voltage to +112mv, it gave me a little extra headroom giving me a stable 1528/4000, vs slider at 0 which gave me same voltage read out of 1.274v, but max stable clocks of only 1518/4000. Temps remain great on water, 39c max.


----------



## Cyclops

Guys, don't put too much faith in GPU-Z/Afterburner/etc. voltage reading capability. They are unable to report voltages higher than 1.275V for Maxwell cards just like they are unable to do the same with Kepler cards when you run them higher than 1.212V.

It's not the programs' fault, it's just that these cards have a maximum voltage reading threshold defined by software and the GPU itself so unless you use a multi-meter, you won't get an accurate measurement.

Both of the BIOS's I posted for Titan X go beyond 1.275V so keep that in mind. There is a decent chance you might get a slightly more stable core clock with the lower voltage BIOS which is why I included both so you can test both. 1.281V should be more suitable for air cooled cards than the 1.312V one.

Again, cards behave differently under different circumstances so make sure you try both of them to find out the sweet spot for your individual card(s).


----------



## Swolern

+ Rep Cyclops. Amazing work there!


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> You should do yourself a favor and switch out that power supply. Corsair CX units are poorly made.


ASIC Quality 63.7%.. Maybe that has something to do with it? lol.. lowest ASIC X on the forum I bet.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> ASIC Quality 63.7%.. Maybe that has something to do with it? lol.. lowest ASIC X on the forum I bet.


Lowest here is 59%. Those ASIC are built for water.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> ASIC Quality 63.7%.. Maybe that has something to do with it? lol.. lowest ASIC X on the forum I bet.


Nope, 59 is the lowest just in this thread.


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Lowest here is 59%. Those ASIC are built for water.


Touche.. too bad my case has no room for a liquid cooler setup.. I don't want a bigger case, nooooooooo!


----------



## Baasha

Guys,

Need some help on running Benchmarks.

I just installed Precision X and tried the voltage slider for the first time - I can get 1418Mhz across all four GPUs and +550 on the Mem which is great.

The problem is, the GPU usage has dropped to < 50% across all four GPUs!









I used DDU and reinstalled the drivers (347.88) and the Benchmark ran fine - in fact I beat my old score (see pic).

After a few runs, now the usage has again dropped off precipitously. Once that happens, the scores are abysmally low - like around 10 - 11K in Fire Strike Ultra!









Any idea why this is happening and what to do to fix it?

I'd appreciate any advice regarding this.


----------



## sgs2008

Hm so I flashed both my cards tot he cyclops' bios and even though gpuz and afte rburner both show the correct clocks. On the graphs in afterburner my cards max out at 1150 with 100 mhz offset which i think is what it would have been on the stock bios. Heaven says my clocks are 1304 though anyidea if its just afterburner being inaccurate ?


----------



## Hanshin

You can count me in!


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> Need some help on running Benchmarks.
> 
> I just installed Precision X and tried the voltage slider for the first time - I can get 1418Mhz across all four GPUs and +550 on the Mem which is great.
> 
> The problem is, the GPU usage has dropped to < 50% across all four GPUs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used DDU and reinstalled the drivers (347.88) and the Benchmark ran fine - in fact I beat my old score (see pic).
> 
> After a few runs, now the usage has again dropped off precipitously. Once that happens, the scores are abysmally low - like around 10 - 11K in Fire Strike Ultra!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea why this is happening and what to do to fix it?
> 
> I'd appreciate any advice regarding this.


Air or water? sounds like the first runs are cold runs and after running for a bit they are getting hot and throttling.


----------



## Swolern

Naw it wont throttle that much. Could be a driver issue Bash. Are you having issues with other applications using quads?


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Guys, don't put too much faith in GPU-Z/Afterburner/etc. voltage reading capability. They are unable to report voltages higher than 1.275V for Maxwell cards just like they are unable to do the same with Kepler cards when you run them higher than 1.212V.
> 
> It's not the programs' fault, it's just that these cards have a maximum voltage reading threshold defined by software and the GPU itself so unless you use a multi-meter, you won't get an accurate measurement.
> 
> Both of the BIOS's I posted for Titan X go beyond 1.275V so keep that in mind. There is a decent chance you might get a slightly more stable core clock with the lower voltage BIOS which is why I included both so you can test both. 1.281V should be more suitable for air cooled cards than the 1.312V one.
> 
> Again, cards behave differently under different circumstances so make sure you try both of them to find out the sweet spot for your individual card(s).


Quick question, and probably a stupid one, but by using your 1.312V bios and simply lowering the +mV by 31 to a total of +81mV and lowering the power slider to 133% instead of 150%, the max stable overclock would be exactly the same as with the 1.281V Bios turned up all the way, correct?

Basically I'm wondering if there would be a benefit from trying the slightly lower voltage bios over just tuning down the higher voltage bios. I'm on water so temps are low regardless.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Naw it wont throttle that much. Could be a driver issue Bash. Are you having issues with other applications using quads?


I was thinking if one of the middle cards is starved for air with the front and back card sucking it all up it would throttle the whole set-up. While temps are low fans are going slow and there is enough to go around, but once the blowers start cranking up, if there isn't enough air to go around, those middle cards would be starved and throttle the whole lot of them, weakest link in the chain type thing.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> try Ultra, cpu is much less of a factor.


hadnt tried that one yet...will give it a go. And yeah, i need cpu to be less of factor..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> hadnt tried that one yet...will give it a go. And yeah, i need cpu to be less of factor..


no change in the weighting for overall score, but the nature of the beast changes at 4K.

(busy loading up win10...)

3DMark_Technical_Guide.pdf 2626k .pdf file


3DMark_11_Whitepaper.pdf 529k .pdf file


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Quick question, and probably a stupid one, but by using your 1.312V bios and simply lowering the +mV by 31 to a total of +81mV and lowering the power slider to 133% instead of 150%, the max stable overclock would be exactly the same as with the 1.281V Bios turned up all the way, correct?
> 
> Basically I'm wondering if there would be a benefit from trying the slightly lower voltage bios over just tuning down the higher voltage bios. I'm on water so temps are low regardless.


Both BIOSes have the same 450W TDP. Only thing different is the voltage. I'm not sure the voltage slider changes anything with my BIOS in place as they are set to hit a specific voltage under load. You can try see if makes a difference.


----------



## Jpmboy

DX12:


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Just talked to an Amazon rep about why my Titan X hasn't shipped with an estimated delivery of tomorrow. "This item is temporarily out of stock" boy am I mad. Never again will I be ordering from Amazon on new GPU releases. Will be canceling on Thursday and ordering from the Egg if not shipped.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> DX12:


Am I reading that correctly??? 15 million draw calls PER SECOND!!! Oh my!!!


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Now that you are done, which ones are going to settle down with for gaming etc?


I will be using the 1.31v Cyclops for 24/7 use.
I set Power limit to 100 and everything back to stock on MSI AB.
Boost is at 1404 which is plenty for gaming at 100hz 24/7.


----------



## alexp247365

Thank you all for the information in this thread. It's a great deal of wealth to noobie Oc's like myself.

I'm not quite ready to enter the realm of water cooling, but I have ripped the stock cooler off my Titan x and replaced it with an Accelero Extreme III as the stock cooler was too loud.

I'm happy to report that anyone not ready for water cooling that this is a valid alternate route to take if you are looking to either overclock your card, or reduce the noise from your graphics card fans.
I"ve taken the cyclops bios on page one, added Naenonn's 1506 base clock no boost on top of it via the Maxwell Bios editor and have a card that runs at 75c with under 30 percent fan speed at 1506mhz. This isn't any louder than the default fan speed of my AIO CPU cooler for reference.

It's passed fire-strike ultra and run for a good 30-40 minute loop on Valley with no issues. I haven't played with the memory yet , but I'm happy with the result.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Still waiting for my pair of ASUS Titan Xs from scorptec. Were supposed to be posted on 27th and now no eta.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Am I reading that correctly??? 15 million draw calls PER SECOND!!! Oh my!!!


I know - right? DX12 is lookin' .. WOW!


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I know - right? DX12 is lookin' .. WOW!


That is nearly 7 fold the performance of DX11!!! Can't wait to see what devs can do with that type of performance! Going to be some interesting times ahead! I wonder how my 6-core 4930k will perform. Hmm.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I know - right? DX12 is lookin' .. WOW!


Hopefully the first beta (non tech preview) is released after April 15th tech preview expires, I may switch my main OS then. And yeah cant wait for direct X 12 with games.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Both BIOSes have the same 450W TDP. Only thing different is the voltage. I'm not sure the voltage slider changes anything with my BIOS in place as they are set to hit a specific voltage under load. You can try see if makes a difference.


Yup, tested it, max stable clock at +0mV is the same as +112mV

Power target slider does effect it though. Stable 1550 mhz at 150%, throttling and only topping out at 1450 mhz at 100%

I thought that stupid slider was the only reason to use PX lol.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Yup, tested it, max stable clock at +0mV is the same as +112mV
> 
> Power target slider does effect it though. Stable 1550 mhz at 150%, throttling and only topping out at 1450 mhz at 100%
> 
> I thought that stupid slider was the only reason to use PX lol.


You can set the default limits in bios up with max limits (higher than hard limits)...then that slider is just as useless. I just use prec x for mem/core changes.


----------



## Xotic

I am not sure if i should be happy or sad...
I just ran 3dmark on my 690s (titan will be here tomorrow, but waterblocks on friday/saturday) so i could have a comparison for how much gpu power i am trading for the higher VRAM on the titan, as you would think 2 overclocked gtx690s underwater should be more powerful than a single titan x... I got a score of 18133 on fire strike...
Now, i would like to blame that on my cpu so that i do not feel as stupid for spending the amount of money that i did on the 690s. However i have a feeling it is not. Can someone with a 3930k (i ran it at 4.5ghz with hyperthreading on for this) and a single titan x (at evga sc speeds preferably) do a normal fire strike run (1080p version) so that i have a solid comparison?


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xotic*
> 
> I am not sure if i should be happy or sad...
> I just ran 3dmark on my 690s (titan will be here tomorrow, but waterblocks on friday/saturday) so i could have a comparison for how much gpu power i am trading for the higher VRAM on the titan, as you would think 2 overclocked gtx690s underwater should be more powerful than a single titan x... I got a score of 18133 on fire strike...
> Now, i would like to blame that on my cpu so that i do not feel as stupid for spending the amount of money that i did on the 690s. However i have a feeling it is not. Can someone with a 3930k (i ran it at 4.5ghz with hyperthreading on for this) and a single titan x (at evga sc speeds preferably) do a normal fire strike run (1080p version) so that i have a solid comparison?


Just go to the Hall of Fame of 3dmark11, select fire strike and single gpu. I have a 3930 and did some tests with a single Titan. I can't remember my score, but the name mine is under is Hawk269. That should give you a solid number to compare with.


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> I will be using the 1.31v Cyclops for 24/7 use.
> I set Power limit to 100 and everything back to stock on MSI AB.
> Boost is at 1404 which is plenty for gaming at 100hz 24/7.


At those settings what is it reading as far as voltage when you are running at that speed with that bios and 100% power target?


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Hopefully the first beta (non tech preview) is released after April 15th tech preview expires, I may switch my main OS then. And yeah cant wait for direct X 12 with games.


will you go to win 10? when is it released ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xotic*
> 
> I am not sure if i should be happy or sad...
> I just ran 3dmark on my 690s (titan will be here tomorrow, but waterblocks on friday/saturday) so i could have a comparison for how much gpu power i am trading for the higher VRAM on the titan, as you would think 2 overclocked gtx690s underwater should be more powerful than a single titan x... I got a score of 18133 on fire strike...
> Now, i would like to blame that on my cpu so that i do not feel as stupid for spending the amount of money that i did on the 690s. However i have a feeling it is not. Can someone with a 3930k (i ran it at 4.5ghz with hyperthreading on for this) and a single titan x (at evga sc speeds preferably) do a normal fire strike run (1080p version) so that i have a solid comparison?


ivw got a 4770k OC to 4.2 with 1 Titan X ive done a few with fire strike 1080p


----------



## romanlegion13th

just pre ordered my second EVGA Titan X with EVGA bridge, i get it on the 1st of April
i had to get a second one was so impressed with my Titan X

just need a big 4k monitor the Philips BDM4065UC 40" 4K is sold out every where in the UK
any one any ideas for a good big 4k


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> It's certainly possible that the PS I have now is defective, but it's a Corsair AX1200i that's less than two years old so I wouldn't think it particularly likely. I wish I had a better tool to measure power usage than the Kill-a-watt.


Little more testing, I'm almost certain the power supply is fine, it's just not sufficient. I set my CPU to full performance (100% min) to get some consistency. Using Cyclops' 1.312V bios (http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/3300_100#post_23735367) and running Firestrike Ultra, I fiddled around with the overclock bringing it up slowly, watching the kill-a-watt it was running ok at 1150-1175W, but every time it bumped over that the computer reboots. if I let the CPU idle I can bring the GPU clocks a lot higher. Looking forward to repeating the tests once I have the 1600W supply in.


----------



## Xotic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Just go to the Hall of Fame of 3dmark11, select fire strike and single gpu. I have a 3930 and did some tests with a single Titan. I can't remember my score, but the name mine is under is Hawk269. That should give you a solid number to compare with.


You scored 18088. do you remember what oc you were running for the cpu and titan?


----------



## romanlegion13th

could use some help
ive got my card to 200+core stable boost to 1363 stock volts PT-110%
ive now got my memory up to +500 trying to get it stable

dose OC the memory make the temps rise?
i got my temps about 71oc with custom fan profile about 70% with core OC, getting higher with memory OC
how important is memory OC?
i seen on a post on here the vram can get very hot, can the memory OC make it hotter?

what temps would you guys use for 24/7 gaming?
sorry bit of a noob here


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> It's certainly possible that the PS I have now is defective, but it's a Corsair AX1200i that's less than two years old so I wouldn't think it particularly likely. I wish I had a better tool to measure power usage than the Kill-a-watt.


check your serial number and corsair site. I remember seeing a while ago a statement from corsair saying that some units of the ax1200i will behave in a odd way in terms of multi-rail and single-rail switch. I am wondering if this is related to what you are experiencing.

here we go: http://www.legitreviews.com/intel-x99-motherboard-goes-up-in-smoke-for-reasons-unknown_150008


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> will you go to win 10? when is it released ?
> ivw got a 4770k OC to 4.2 with 1 Titan X ive done a few with fire strike 1080p


yep, I used technical build for a while...definitely will switch first day it comes out.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> yep, I used technical build for a while...definitely will switch first day it comes out.


yeah i will to it should be here by summer
free upgrade from win8.1


----------



## jerrytsao

After a long night of OCing, the results are in, I guess it's not too bad for a 70% ASIC on air. Kudos to Sheyster for his SC-425 BIOS.

Increasing voltage table to 1.3V, boost max was able to hit 1563mhz in 3dmark 11 extreme, that's nearly+80mhz increase over the original BIOS, the voltage readings still wouldn't go over 1.274V tho, same for the Cyclops 1.312V BIOS. Bad news is it kept crashing in FS, FSE & FSU at 1560+, had to decrease 10-20 to become more stable.

Titan X OC is a beast, can't imagine the potential of those golden cards under custom loops.



It feels good when you squeezed into top 10 with unique chip, it's even cooler when you realized you just scored less than 1K points from FrankensTitan


----------



## szeged

New car hypeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## OGM3X

Ordered on thursday night 3-26 and is now sitting in my pc







ASIC is 75.9%

http://s8.photobucket.com/user/fas1/media/titan x_zpstsutre74.jpg.html


----------



## xorbe

(Never mind.)


----------



## phorkz

Going to be receiving mine tomorrow.

Without having to read this whole thread, could someone please help me with what OC i should be trying for, and what setting in MSI AB?

Stock cooler, stock bios.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phorkz*
> 
> Going to be receiving mine tomorrow.
> 
> Without having to read this whole thread, could someone please help me with what OC i should be trying for, and what setting in MSI AB?
> 
> Stock cooler, stock bios.


No one can tell you every card is different.

There is no Short cut for these things.

Just read and do your best whenever you get your card.


----------



## phorkz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> No one can tell you every card is different.
> 
> There is no Short cut for these things.
> 
> Just read and do your best whenever you get your card.


Yeah, just sort of after what people are getting all stock, and whether or not they have found increasing voltage helps or hinders, in general.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phorkz*
> 
> Yeah, just sort of after what people are getting all stock, and whether or not they have found increasing voltage helps or hinders, in general.


1400-1450, and helps.


----------



## Sheyster

Got done with a round of testing with mixed results.









I have a new BIOS ready. It's a benching BIOS. Problem is, I can't get over 1.274v out of it. So basically, it performs the same as the opt33 benching BIOS and recent Cyclops BIOS contributions. It's pretty hardcore, as follows:

- Based on the stock EVGA SC BIOS
- 1418 MHz Core
- 1519 MHz boost
- Voltage locked at 1.3125 for anything over 1342 MHz. HOWEVER - can't seem to get past 1.274v in both PX and GPU-Z.
- K-boost gives 1.274v/1519 MHz/450w TDP right from boot-up without touching anything in PX.
- Default TDP: 450w (100%)
- Max TDP: 600w (133%)
- Max Temp 95 Deg C.

As stated, you probably won't get better results with this over the opt33 Benching BIOS or the Cyclops 1.3125 BIOS.

Anyone interested in this? This is a pretty extreme BIOS not really meant for air-cooled cards or 24/7 use.


----------



## Diversion

Welps I hit the limit of my crappy CX750 psu and air cooling.. Firestrike Extreme graphics score of 9800~ at 1267mhz... Not bad with a 63.7 ASIC score on air.

I get +500mhz on memory overclock = 8ghz. Is this normal? Or am I lucky in this regard?

Edit: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6450666 benchmark for reference.


----------



## fliggopolis

Little bit late to the party, but I ordered my Titan X this morning and 12 hours later, I finally got a verification email. I'm hoping this isn't going to make me regret choosing 2 day shipping instead of overnight. Can't wait to see the massive performance increase over my 770 lol


----------



## Cyclops

I wish people would pay attention:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Guys, don't put too much faith in GPU-Z/Afterburner/etc. voltage reading capability. They are unable to report voltages higher than 1.275V for Maxwell cards just like they are unable to do the same with Kepler cards when you run them higher than 1.212V.
> 
> It's not the programs' fault, it's just that these cards have a maximum voltage reading threshold defined by software and the GPU itself so unless you use a multi-meter, you won't get an accurate measurement.
> 
> Both of the BIOS's I posted for Titan X go beyond 1.275V so keep that in mind. There is a decent chance you might get a slightly more stable core clock with the lower voltage BIOS which is why I included both so you can test both. 1.281V should be more suitable for air cooled cards than the 1.312V one.
> 
> Again, cards behave differently under different circumstances so make sure you try both of them to find out the sweet spot for your individual card(s).


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xotic*
> 
> You scored 18088. do you remember what oc you were running for the cpu and titan?


My CPU was at 4.8 and the Titan X was at +400 on Memory and +250 to the Core. This was on the stock BIOS as well. Hope that helps you.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> I wish people would pay attention:


If you meant me by that remark, sorry but I'm just too busy to read every post on all 340+ pages of this thread. Just sayin'...


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> It's not the programs' fault, it's just that these cards have a maximum voltage reading threshold defined by software and the GPU itself so unless you use a multi-meter, you won't get an accurate measurement.


I wish the site had a better way to organize info like that.


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> I wish the site had a better way to organize info like that.


Info like that is more useful when added to the OP.


----------



## madmarc69

Hello,

yesterday I created my own BIOS. I works fine, without using Precision X or something else.

Look here:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4459273

First place on Firestrike Ultra with 2x EVGA TITAN X SC (SLI)@1531GPU 4000RAM 1,281V.
ASICS 75,3 & 74,3.

MM69


----------



## radeonrulz

Since Szeged seems to ignore PMS ^^ i would love to get listed to the club

1x EVGA Titan X Stock right now since my vendor delayed my Block to the 3rd of April


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> If you meant me by that remark, sorry but I'm just too busy to read every post on all 340+ pages of this thread. Just sayin'...


Where have you been the last years







It was the same with 780/780ti/titan/980 etc. Stuck on ~1.27v max read in gpu-z/afterburner/px.

But hey, it took some reading before I learned it too


----------



## Wiz766

Is there a back plate ever being made for this card?


----------



## bfedorov11

I ordered a block from performance pc yesterday. It said it was in stock. Still hasn't shipped and now says preorder -1. Just ordered from ek.. got a nickel back plate too







Oh how I miss you frozencpu


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Is there a back plate ever being made for this card?


EVGA is making some, available in 2-3 weeks I assume, alongside their Hydro Copper release...EK makes some as well (passive cooling, mostly aesthetic):

http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc-titan-x-backplate-black.html

You may have a hard time getting them soon, though, they've been backordered for a lot of people...I was one of the few lucky ones to snag 3 nickel/acetal blocks + 3 black backplates the first few days EK had some in stock, thankfully enough...


----------



## Ascendor81

Can Cyclops BIOS 1.281v be used on the ASUS GM200? I can change all the settings on my factory BIOS to match cyclops, but the voltage settings are greyed out.

If not can you modify this Factory Asus Titan X bios for me?

03292015_Factory_TitanX_GM200.txt 221k .txt file


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jscheema*
> 
> Can Cyclops BIOS 1.281v be used on the ASUS GM200? I can change all the settings on my factory BIOS to match cyclops, but the voltage settings are greyed out.
> 
> If not can you modify this Factory bios for me?
> 
> 03292015_Factory_TitanX_GM200.txt 221k .txt file


Yep, all Titan X's are reference cards. nvflash will obviously give you the mismatch error but you can continue on past that.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> EVGA is making some, available in 2-3 weeks I assume, alongside their Hydro Copper release...EK makes some as well (passive cooling, mostly aesthetic):
> 
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc-titan-x-backplate-black.html
> 
> You may have a hard time getting them soon, though, they've been backordered for a lot of people...I was one of the few lucky ones to snag 3 nickel/acetal blocks + 3 black backplates the first few days EK had some in stock, thankfully enough...


err gold backplate in stock atm.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> err gold backplate in stock atm.


Yeah, but I linked the black one...seriously, who would get gold backplates?? I mean, sure, someone with a gold theme I suppose...but you hardly see such a color scheme for a rig. I would rather my Titan Xs stay naked with no backplate than slap gold ones on them...


----------



## Ascendor81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Yep, all Titan X's are reference cards. nvflash will obviously give you the mismatch error but you can continue on past that.


Wow, yep it worked! I just flashed it.

Thanks!


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jscheema*
> 
> Wow, yep it worked! I just flashed it.
> 
> Thanks!


Awesome!


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Awesome!


Well i am waiting for the red to continue back the same look.

Gold.. Guess the deluxe x99 n white fittings look will go well with it... Suprising ek doesnt do a full cover acrylic nickel.


----------



## Ascendor81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Awesome!


Wow, highest FS score yet! reached max temp of 80.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4462708

ASIC 69.0%

power 130%
max temp 91c
gpu +220
memory +410


----------



## sgs2008

hm seems liek 1380 is the max i can do on air with 2 cards. Hitting 82c after 15 min of crysis 3 even with a rly aggressive fan profile 100% at 70c


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jscheema*
> 
> Can Cyclops BIOS 1.281v be used on the ASUS GM200? I can change all the settings on my factory BIOS to match cyclops, but the voltage settings are greyed out.
> 
> If not can you modify this Factory Asus Titan X bios for me?
> 
> 03292015_Factory_TitanX_GM200.txt 221k .txt file


best part of those bios is how ******ed 3dmark is when it lists off your clock rate. Apparently according to 3dmark, I'm rolling high 1670 mhz. A shame it's only a litle over 1500 in reality


----------



## Spiriva

Today this finally arrived:




Tonight its time to get it installed on the:


Im gonna flash it with Sheyster modded SC bios and hope that it will oc well


----------



## cstkl1

I still havent gotten my cards but i want to ask some of u to do a test.

I know uts a topic ppl disdain on talking about
I realize on my tb my 16gb ram issue only started when i started gaming on gsync in coincidence on sli


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




Taken from zotac gtx titan x japan unit box



Could this crazy ram requirement on vram swapping is cause by gsync or sli?

Anybody got a 4k gsync monitor with 16gb ram pagefile disable?? Games to test is evolve ( you need to play for a while on multiplayer) fc4 ( max out the aa).

Really appreciate it. As i know ram speeds affects min fps.


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> At those settings what is it reading as far as voltage when you are running at that speed with that bios and 100% power target?


Well i do not know the correct voltage as i cannot unlock it through MSI AB atm. I am using the 1.31v Cyclops bios. I have not tried EVGA precision and i do not intend too. I will wait for an MSI AB update.

According to corsair link when running firestrike im pulling 536w at 1590mhz and 500mhz+ on the memory in total so yeah all is ok.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xotic*
> 
> I am not sure if i should be happy or sad...
> I just ran 3dmark on my 690s (titan will be here tomorrow, but waterblocks on friday/saturday) so i could have a comparison for how much gpu power i am trading for the higher VRAM on the titan, as you would think 2 overclocked gtx690s underwater should be more powerful than a single titan x... I got a score of 18133 on fire strike...
> Now, i would like to blame that on my cpu so that i do not feel as stupid for spending the amount of money that i did on the 690s. However i have a feeling it is not. Can someone with a 3930k (i ran it at 4.5ghz with hyperthreading on for this) and a single titan x (at evga sc speeds preferably) do a normal fire strike run (1080p version) so that i have a solid comparison?


The 690 was and still is a great card performance wise however the 2Gb Vram limit is its weakness which is a shame. Its the only reason why i upgraded to the Titan X. Also the hardware based frame metering technology eliminates all Micro-stutter. My 690 is jus as smooth as the Titan X, wouldnt notice the difference. Saying that i sold it a few days ago, as it was time to move on, great card though underwater when overvolted, will be missed!


----------



## traxtech

I assume having the memory at +500 for gaming would be a bit excessive? lol

Rather.. just leaving it at +500 for 24/7 use


----------



## Neb9

If anyone else experiencing this or know why this would be?
The highest I can get with a overvolt on air and using Cyclops' bios. Instead of getting artifacts when nearing max OC I just get a crash, a black screen then an error.
Any idea of what the cause could be?

Did a test on furmark at stock clocks which uses more power than when I oc it to a crash most of the time, its just high clock speeds basically no matter what I do. But there are no artifacts before the crash?


----------



## CasualCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaXmAn*
> 
> I emailed them my order number and asked them ETA. EK is def dropping the ball this round.....
> 
> WELP,
> 
> They wrote back stating the email they sent me was for someone else, my blocks just shipped out


Went looking for your post to see if you had an update. Glad yours is getting shipped. I'm waiting on a backplate myself. When I ordered it, it was on back-order. The last two days though they've shown it as in stock. I've emailed them asking for an update, but I would expect that they (or any company for that matter) would ship back-ordered stuff out first before making new stock available for others to purchase. I'll update with the email response when I get one.

edit/update: Well no response to my email inquiry, but I received an email with tracking information saying my order has shipped. So that works too.


----------



## Gregster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neb9*
> 
> If anyone else experiencing this or know why this would be?
> The highest I can get with a overvolt on air and using Cyclops' bios. Instead of getting artifacts when nearing max OC I just get a crash, a black screen then an error.
> Any idea of what the cause could be?
> 
> Did a test on furmark at stock clocks which uses more power than when I oc it to a crash most of the time, its just high clock speeds basically no matter what I do. But there are no artifacts before the crash?


Regardless of whatever BIOS, that is normal when overclocking too much. When pushing a card to hard, it will crash and return "The display driver has stopped responding and has recovered" I don't ever see artifacting when clocking too high on any of the cards I have benched.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Is there a back plate ever being made for this card?


yes.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madmarc69*
> 
> Hello,
> yesterday I created my own BIOS. I works fine, without using Precision X or something else.
> Look here:
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4459273
> First place on Firestrike Ultra with 2x EVGA TITAN X SC (SLI)@1531GPU 4000RAM 1,281V.
> ASICS 75,3 & 74,3.
> MM69


very nice! are you going to share the bios you made?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> Today this finally arrived:
> 
> Im gonna flash it with Sheyster modded SC bios and hope that it will oc well












I'm running the modded EVGA SC 425w BIOS and hitting 1430 with no voltage increase and no throttling, on air. My ASIC is 75.5. Hopefully you see similar or better results. Since you're on water, just max out the voltage to +112mv and push it.







You could also try Cyclops 1.281v BIOS if you wanna go for a nice bench or higher 24/7 clocks.


----------



## skummm

Hi all.

Having bought another OCN users block (thanks, man!







) after no shipping updates from EK... I then emailed EK to cancel my order which they ignored and shipped the following day and only then did they respond to my cancel email to which they replied they it was too late to cancel as the block had shipped *sigh*









Anyway as I am trying _really_ hard to NOT use this as an excuse to go SLI







I would be grateful if anyone in the UK still wanting the Acetal + Nickel full cover block please PM me so we can sort something out


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Yeah, but I linked the black one...seriously, who would get gold backplates?? I mean, sure, someone with a gold theme I suppose...but you hardly see such a color scheme for a rig. I would rather my Titan Xs stay naked with no backplate than slap gold ones on them...


Well, there is a tasteless joke in there somewhere but I'm not gonna say it.







I will say that the gold iPhone has sold well, so maybe someone wants a matching backplate for their T-X?


----------



## CasualCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skummm*
> 
> Hi all.
> 
> Having bought another OCN users block (thanks, man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) after no shipping updates from EK I then emailed EK to cancel my order which they then ignored and shipped the following day and only then did they respond to my cancel email to which they replied they it was too late to cancel as the block had shipped *sigh*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway as I am trying _really_ hard to NOT use this as an excuse to go SLI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would be grateful if anyone in the UK still wanting the Acetal + Nickel full cover block please PM me so we can sort something out


Someone on here is was already selling their TitanX block?


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neb9*
> 
> If anyone else experiencing this or know why this would be?
> The highest I can get with a overvolt on air and using Cyclops' bios. Instead of getting artifacts when nearing max OC I just get a crash, a black screen then an error.
> Any idea of what the cause could be?
> 
> Did a test on furmark at stock clocks which uses more power than when I oc it to a crash most of the time, its just high clock speeds basically no matter what I do. But there are no artifacts before the crash?


I've seen artifacts nearing max clock only with the higher voltage Cyclops bios. Outside of that it goes straight to crash for me.


----------



## madmarc69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madmarc69*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> yesterday I created my own BIOS. I works fine, without using Precision X or something else.
> 
> Look here:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4459273
> 
> First place on Firestrike Ultra with 2x EVGA TITAN X SC (SLI)@1531GPU 4000RAM 1,281V.
> ASICS 75,3 & 74,3.
> 
> MM69


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes.
> 
> very nice! are you going to share the bios you made?


Here is the BIOS.

GM200EVGATITANXSCOriginal425TDP-423FIX4000RAM1531CP.zip 149k .zip file


MM69


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madmarc69*
> 
> Here is the BIOS.
> 
> GM200EVGATITANXSCOriginal425TDP-423FIX4000RAM1531CP.zip 149k .zip file
> 
> 
> MM69


thanks! I'm curious to see the changes you made. +1

edit: wow - really bumped the internal rail power.


----------



## Silent Scone

urgh, bastard! Still waiting for my backplates bro


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Well, there is a tasteless joke in there somewhere but I'm not gonna say it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will say that the gold iPhone has sold well, so maybe someone wants a matching backplate for their T-X?


I pity the fool who wants a gold backplate.


----------



## BigMack70

OK dumb question time as I consider flashing my cards. Does it void your warranty to flash the BIOS? I assume yes, but would like confirmation. I also assume that it's kind of like flashing the BIOS on your motherboard in that so long as you use a correct BIOS and don't lose power, there's no real risk, yes?

I can't get my cards to stay above 1.2V because of the power limit on default BIOS and it's preventing me from going over 1400 MHz stable in games, so I'm going against my better judgment and considering flashing them to the cyclops BIOS everyone here is raving about.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> urgh, bastard! Still waiting for my backplates bro











pricey shipping from EK direct tho.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> I pity the fool who wants a gold backplate.


aw.. would match the freakin-ugly ram stick I have.


----------



## achilles73

My Asus Titan X arrived yesterday... ASIC is 69,7%

Still with stock bios (this weekend i will start testing other bios)
It overclocks/gaming stable @ 1448 core and 8000 mem (+220/+500)
using AB (modded to support the TX) and a modified (agressive) fan profile,
never goes above 62'. (ah..and didn't noted absolutely none coil whine, wich i hate and my 780ti have alot)

Some quick tests i did (sorry for no pics)

Firestrike Extreme: 9377 (Graphic Score: 9836)
Firestrike Ultra: 4736 (Graphic Score: 4605)
Heaven (1080p max) 100,3
Valley (1080p max). 102,7

I'm pretty sure that i will achieve stable 1500 core with a modded bios, even at the moment it's only on air cooling.

So.... i'm really happy and impressed with this card


----------



## Ascendor81

My Asus Titan X seems to get higher numbers at +220/+410Mhz memory, than @ +220/500mhz. Using Cyclops 1.281 custom BIOS.


----------



## Ayahuasca

Are you guys using extra volts for those clocks?

My card grey screens to a driver crash/reset when gaming at 1400/2000, aggressive fan profile, 110% power, 91c temp target on the standard EVGA SC bios, no overvoltage.

ASIC % is only 66.5 though but I'd prefer to put it under water before adding voltage.


----------



## skummm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasualCat*
> 
> Someone on here is was already selling their TitanX block?


I know









I bought theirs, cancelled my EK order, then my EK order shipped









Hence I am now in the same position as them









*MUST. RESIST. SLI.*


----------



## CasualCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skummm*
> 
> I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought theirs, cancelled my EK order, then my EK order shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hence I am now in the same position as them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MUST. RESIST. SLI.*


For me I'd want to upgrade my PSU to do them in SLI, and I basically have the same PSU as you (this Corsair is a Seasonic). I know some people have said 860 is ok, I just don't know with both CPU and GPUs overclocked, with fans, pump, etc.

A new PSU (for me) messes up my case layout as I have a drain coming off my bottom radiator (so it is at one of the lowest points) and I don't think a longer PSU would fit there. There is a shorter (relative to others) 1000W EVGA PSU I think, but the longer ones would require me to remove the drain or worse relocate the rad and/or buy a new case.

edit: That is also assuming with a second GPU block I wouldn't need a 2nd pump









So that extra $999 could quickly turn into $2000


----------



## cyenz

Just a quick question, does memory OC does actually improve performance? By seeing the reviews it seems that the upper card memory gets really hot. Is it worth the OC? Thanks


----------



## achilles73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jscheema*
> 
> My Asus Titan X seems to get higher numbers at +220/+410Mhz memory, than @ +220/500mhz. Using Cyclops 1.281 custom BIOS.


Ok, thanks for the tip, i will try that bios this weekend.

Probably if the memory speed will be to high (8000 or up), after running some benchs the memory will start throttling, due to error correction stepped in ?
Could someone more expert in this matter comment this situation, please.

Thats why sometimes when we run a bench, say for example 3DMark Extreme/Ultra, and achieve say a result of 10.000,
But when we run the same bench, with the exact same config, more 4,5,6 times again, we will get lower result like 9.000
Even if the core clocks during the benchmarks are identical, probably it's the memory speed that is to high, and due to heat,
it starts that "error correction" thing, and so give us lower results ?


----------



## bfedorov11

Beware performance pc has terrible customer service.. they charging me a restocking fee for an item that they don't even have in stock....


----------



## Rhuarc86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> Beware performance pc has terrible customer service.. they charging me a restocking fee for an item that they don't even have in stock....


I've had a few issues with them in the past, but I would be remiss to say they have terrible customer service. Did you try to contact them about the issue? The folks I've worked with have been friendly and helpful.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> Beware performance pc has terrible customer service.. they charging me a restocking fee for an item that they don't even have in stock....


Wait, they charged you a restocking free for something they never actually shipped out to you? That sounds dubious at best, and is possibly illegal. Report that to the BBB IMHO.


----------



## Rhuarc86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Wait, they charged you a restocking free for something they never actually shipped out to you? That sounds dubious at best, and is possibly illegal. Report that to the BBB IMHO.


Can we not immediately resort to all grabbing our torches and pitchforks so quickly? He didn't even mention if he tried to contact them and give them a chance to correct the mistake.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhuarc86*
> 
> Can we not immediately resort to all grabbing our torches and pitchforks so quickly? He didn't even mention if he tried to contact them and give them a chance to correct the mistake.


True, however I will say I have heard MANY complaints about them, just here on OCN.







Based on that alone I would not give them a dime. Just sayin'...


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> I assume having the memory at +500 for gaming would be a bit excessive? lol
> 
> Rather.. just leaving it at +500 for 24/7 use


I do not run at that for gaming although i could as ive benched this card 5 times now at 1590 and 500 on the memory and its rock solid. Temps do not go over 45 degrees with all fans at 500rpm (dead silent).

Im now running at 1304 with a boost to 1404mhz, considering that the card came at stock 1115mhz and im now at 1590 thats 370+ on the core, similar clock that i had on the 690, infact its around 50 mhz more than the 690.

So yeah running now with a Power target of 100 instead of 150 and everything else at stock for 1404mhz boost for gaming.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neb9*
> 
> If anyone else experiencing this or know why this would be?
> The highest I can get with a overvolt on air and using Cyclops' bios. Instead of getting artifacts when nearing max OC I just get a crash, a black screen then an error.
> Any idea of what the cause could be?
> 
> Did a test on furmark at stock clocks which uses more power than when I oc it to a crash most of the time, its just high clock speeds basically no matter what I do. But there are no artifacts before the crash?


That can be things gettting to hot, or you need more power or better cooling, probably all 3. Artifacting is usually when the card is nearing its max oc with the cooling that you have. No bios is gonna chnage that unless you go extreme cooling like Phase or Nitrogen.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thanks! I'm curious to see the changes you made. +1
> 
> edit: wow - really bumped the internal rail power.


Yeah there all reference cards but the internal rail is different or can be different on all of them as i understand. Think ill try this bios out and see what happens, could be interesting.


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhuarc86*
> 
> I've had a few issues with them in the past, but I would be remiss to say they have terrible customer service. Did you try to contact them about the issue? The folks I've worked with have been friendly and helpful.


There is no way to contact them besides email.. the toll free number goes to voicemail after you select a department. I've tried several times and left a message. When I ordered my block the other day, it said it was in stock.. a few hours later it was changed to preorder and my order has not shipped. I asked to cancel it in an email today and they relied back, do you want store credit or a restocking fee.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> True, however I will say I have heard MANY complaints about them, just here on OCN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on that alone I would not give them a dime. Just sayin'...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> There is no way to contact them besides email.. the toll free number goes to voicemail after you select a department. I've tried several times and left a message. When I ordered my block the other day, it said it was in stock.. a few hours later it was changed to preorder and my order has not shipped. I asked to cancel it in an email today and they relied back, do you want store credit or a restocking fee.


I was somewhat hesitant about ordering from them after hearing some stories, but I've ordered a few times from them now since FrozenCPU died, and I've had no problems. On my last order I screwed up the shipping, realized it the next morning and sent a message asking about changing it via the contact us gadget on the website. They got back to me quickly, bounced my issue over to the shipping people, they got back to me just as quickly, and I had it resolved inside of 30 minutes. Can't ask for better than that. Obviously my experiences are anecdotal but for what it's worth, I'll definitely do business with them again.


----------



## CasualCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> There is no way to contact them besides email.. the toll free number goes to voicemail after you select a department. I've tried several times and left a message. When I ordered my block the other day, it said it was in stock.. a few hours later it was changed to preorder and my order has not shipped. I asked to cancel it in an email today and they relied back, do you want store credit or a restocking fee.


That definitely seems like a jerk move to charge a restocking fee on something neither in stock nor shipped...

Wonder if the other option is to dispute it with your card?

edit: This behavior is new to me as well since I had always ordered from FrozenCPU before. Is there a decent watercooling vendor with good selection out there then? I got my block from PPCs as well and paid for the delivery signature option even though they didn't actually use that service. It wasn't worth the hassle though for a couple bucks resolution.


----------



## OGM3X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Is there a back plate ever being made for this card?


Yes there are
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Is there a back plate ever being made for this card?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Is there a back plate ever being made for this card?


....


----------



## bfedorov11

It is what it is. If I end up with two blocks.. then I obviously need two cards. Seems like simple logic to me.


----------



## Baasha

*GTX Titan X 4-Way SLI & 5K Benchmarks:*


----------



## Orangey

Got my block, from being out of stock Thurs to delivered Tues, pretty impressive EK!









Was panicking there for a bit, thought I might be waiting weeks.


----------



## Sheyster

New Bench BIOS:

- Based on the stock EVGA SC BIOS
- 1418 MHz Core
- 1519 MHz boost
- Voltage locked at 1.3125 for anything over 1342 MHz. HOWEVER - only displays 1.274 in PX and GPU-Z
- K-boost gives 1.274v/1519 MHz/450w TDP right from boot-up without touching anything in PX
- Default TDP: 450w (100%)
- Max TDP: 600w (133%)
- Max Temp 95 Deg C.

As stated in my previous post, you probably won't get better results with this over the opt33 Benching BIOS or the Cyclops 1.3125 BIOS.

I tested it myself and can confirm it works, but I only pushed to 1550 with it since I'm on air. DO NOT USE THIS IF ON AIR. This is just way too *hot* for that; too much vcore.

GM200-BENCH.zip 150k .zip file


----------



## Nizzen

Hello









https://www.dropbox.com/sc/dymeio2ubwvospp/AADowH73onX2aujLUfsNzzkza


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> *GTX Titan X 4-Way SLI & 5K Benchmarks:*


dat 5k bf4 looks


----------



## RedM00N

Is there a faster way to do flashing? I know the other nvflash I used with my 680's could run thru DOS.

The first couple of times it was ok, but now having to do the same 30 steps for my cards each time I do a new bios is gettin to me


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> *GTX Titan X 4-Way SLI & 5K Benchmarks:*


what the hell? Why is the scaling so bad across so many games?









Going Quad SLI Titan X is the best possible setup and he gets 20 fps in Shadow of Mordor and not more than 40 in most games. I mean sure 5K is demanding, but damn 4 Titan X. It's not like you can buy something better or add another card to improve performance.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> what the hell? Why is the scaling so bad across so many games?


Since when was three or four card scaling NOT bad in most games? Games that scale well with 3+ cards have always been the exception rather than the rule.

Anyways, I'm getting this error in a few games if I try to use 8xMSAA at 4K on T-X SLI... any ideas? These games aren't using anywhere near 12GB VRAM or 16GB system RAM. Hitman Absolution and Far Cry 3 won't run at 8x MSAA - kick back this error.


----------



## romanlegion13th

could use some help
ive got my card to 200+core stable boost to 1363 stock volts PT-110%
ive now got my memory up to +500 trying to get it stable

dose OC the memory make the temps rise?
i got my temps about 71oc with custom fan profile about 70% with core OC, getting higher with memory OC
how important is memory OC?
i seen on a post on here the vram can get very hot, can the memory OC make it hotter?

what temps would you guys use for 24/7 gaming?


----------



## Bosstoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> what the hell? Why is the scaling so bad across so many games?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going Quad SLI Titan X is the best possible setup and he gets 20 fps in Shadow of Mordor and not more than 40 in most games. I mean sure 5K is demanding, but damn 4 Titan X. It's not like you can buy something better or add another card to improve performance.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> *GTX Titan X 4-Way SLI & 5K Benchmarks:*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> what the hell? Why is the scaling so bad across so many games?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going Quad SLI Titan X is the best possible setup and he gets 20 fps in Shadow of Mordor and not more than 40 in most games. I mean sure 5K is demanding, but damn 4 Titan X. It's not like you can buy something better or add another card to improve performance.


Like I told everyone over a week ago, scaling beyond 2 Titan Xs' is TERRIBLE right now, at 1440p, 4K, etc. It's just.. bad. If you want to run 4K, buy 2 cards and wait and see if drivers improve for 3 or 4.

My 3rd card is barely utilized ever, hence the reason I've said many many times you don't need a 1600W PSU for Tri SLI Titan X gaming, because the scaling is crap, and even in 4K Heaven, 1050W from the wall is commonplace.

I'm going to do some testing on a 3770K system to see if it's just Haswell-E being finicky or if it's the drivers.

I'm guessing its the drivers...


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Got mine from Amazon today... I was getting a bit annoyed as it was preparing for shipment all weekend, however it took 22 hours to ship from the states to Eastern Canada. That's pretty awesome.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> Is there a faster way to do flashing? I know the other nvflash I used with my 680's could run thru DOS.
> 
> The first couple of times it was ok, but now having to do the same 30 steps for my cards each time I do a new bios is gettin to me


I know, it's a PIA for sure.
unfortunately with 2 cards and disabling display drivers w/ SLI, no. We'd have to make mods to something like Occamrazor's "ezflash".


----------



## Bosstoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Since when was three or four card scaling NOT bad in most games? Games that scale well with 3+ cards have always been the exception rather than the rule.
> 
> Anyways, I'm getting this error in a few games if I try to use 8xMSAA at 4K on T-X SLI... any ideas? These games aren't using anywhere near 12GB VRAM or 16GB system RAM. Hitman Absolution and Far Cry 3 won't run at 8x MSAA - kick back this error.


3 Way scaling has always been decent on most modern titles.

Iv'e been running 3-4 Way SLI/Crossfire since 6970's were released, then I ran Quad 7970s, Quad 680s, Quad Titans, Quad 290X's, Quad 780 Ti Classified, 980s, and now 3 Way SLI Titan X.

This is my first Tri/Quad setup on Haswell-E, but prior to the Titan X setup I would always see GPU usage in the low 90s to 99% in games like BF3/BF4. It could be the higher horsepower, but I doubt it considering we're running 4K/5K.

This is the first driver release from Nvidia, so I expect to see improvements as new revisions are released.

The only game I've found so far to use all 3 is Crysis 3.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bosstoss*
> 
> 3 Way scaling has always been decent on most modern titles.


If you say so...



I would say that two way scaling is decent across most modern titles, and three way scaling is decent on some modern titles.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bosstoss*
> 
> Like I told everyone over a week ago, scaling beyond 2 Titan Xs' is TERRIBLE right now, at 1440p, 4K, etc. It's just.. bad. If you want to run 4K, buy 2 cards and wait and see if drivers improve for 3 or 4.
> 
> My 3rd card is barely utilized ever, hence the reason I've said many many times you don't need a 1600W PSU for Tri SLI Titan X gaming, because the scaling is crap, and even in 4K Heaven, 1050W from the wall is commonplace.
> 
> I'm going to do some testing on a 3770K system to see if it's just Haswell-E being finicky or if it's the drivers.
> 
> I'm guessing its the drivers...


of course a 3770k will limit you to 2 gpu's 3 titan x's is just way too cpu bound by that cpu. i have no issues with my 5960x and 3 titan x's


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Since when was three or four card scaling NOT bad in most games? Games that scale well with 3+ cards have always been the exception rather than the rule.
> 
> Anyways, I'm getting this error in a few games if I try to use 8xMSAA at 4K on T-X SLI... any ideas? These games aren't using anywhere near 12GB VRAM or 16GB system RAM. Hitman Absolution and Far Cry 3 won't run at 8x MSAA - kick back this error.


finally it begins. Had this with tb

I am assuming u have pagefile disabled. Check with ab on ram osd. Theres two system ram used n ther other is pagefile ( when u hit 16.. U will get ram not enough)

Enable back virtual mem to manage although on large swap there will be a dip in fps.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> finally it begins. Had this with tb
> 
> I am assuming u have pagefile disabled. Check with ab on ram osd. Theres two system ram used n ther other is pagefile ( when u hit 16.. U will get ram not enough)


I understand this. Thing is, I'm nowhere near 16GB system RAM use or 12GB VRAM use.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Well just got an e-mail from Amazon that April 7th is now apparently when I will be getting my Titan X. That means my blocks and backplates will probably be here first now. Newegg and everyone else seems to be out of stock again so I am just out of luck.


----------



## Bosstoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> of course a 3770k will limit you to 2 gpu's 3 titan x's is just way too cpu bound by that cpu. i have no issues with my 5960x and 3 titan x's


lol, I said I would try it with a 3770k, and no it's not CPU bound @ 4K. I run with hyperthreading disabled on my 5820K.

I'm going to be trying the 3 cards on a 3970X, 3770K with 8x/8x/8x/8x, and comparing it to my 5820K to put this question to rest.

And as far as having no issues with 3 cards, I HIGHLY doubt that.

There are 4 other people including me that get crap scaling with the 3rd card, so unless your rig is made of magic, I doubt yours is any different.

I suggest you run a monitoring app and check your GPU usage while gaming, and you'll see that it hovers around 50-60% on each GPU


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> I understand this. Thing is, I'm nowhere near 16GB system RAM use or 12GB VRAM use.


It will never show. Dude this happens with me on tb sli on evolve at 1440p. System ram used 7gb vram 5gb. With itunes n chrome taking 2 gb combine. Then i checked the pagefile osd n noticed whenever it hits 16 this happens..Closed the programs no issue. Then tested far cry 4 on max aa sams issue. Reenabled pagefile.

Btw ure lucky ure not using gsync. If this happens with gsync n u have desktop in ulmb.. It sometimes go out of signal.


----------



## vmanuelgm

Hi guys.

I received a Gigabyte Titan X today. Can I join the club???









Some mates said 980 EK blocks didn't fit. But they do, and I am using one with my Titan X... With some tweaks for memory and VRM's...

Little difference between air and water...

Tomorrow will receive a new Titan X to enable SLI...

The asic of this first one is 69%.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Well just got an e-mail from Amazon that April 7th is now apparently when I will be getting my Titan X. That means my blocks and backplates will probably be here first now. Newegg and everyone else seems to be out of stock again so I am just out of luck.


Did you order right away on the 18th? Just wondering because they seem to be a little out of sorts for this release, or maybe it's commonplace for them.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> Did you order right away on the 18th? Just wondering because they seem to be a little out of sorts for this release, or maybe it's commonplace for them.


I ordered within minutes of the link going live.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> Hi guys.
> 
> I received a Gigabyte Titan X today. Can I join the club???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some mates said 980 EK blocks didn't fit. But they do, and I am using one with my Titan X... With some tweaks for memory and VRM's...
> 
> Little difference between air and water...
> 
> Tomorrow will receive a new Titan X to enable SLI...
> 
> The asic of this first one is 69%.


Can you please take a picture of the block attached to the card? I'd be so happy if I could use my 980 block and not have to buy another.

What tweaks? Just a bit curious before prying off the air cooler.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> I ordered within minutes of the link going live.


Okay, that's what I thought but I just wanted to double check. I have absolutely no clue what order their fulfilling their orders in. The most random one it seems.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> It will never show. Dude this happens with me on tb sli on evolve at 1440p. System ram used 7gb vram 5gb. With itunes n chrome taking 2 gb combine. Then i checked the pagefile osd n noticed whenever it hits 16 this happens..Closed the programs no issue. Then tested far cry 4 on max aa sams issue. Reenabled pagefile.
> 
> Btw ure lucky ure not using gsync. If this happens with gsync n u have desktop in ulmb.. It sometimes go out of signal.


Well dang... you were right. Re-enabled page file (@ 24 GB) and no more issues crashing.

Very odd... I was playing Shadow of Mordor without problems - a game that I've seen use 8GB VRAM, but Hitman Absolution - a game which never goes that high - crashes if 8xMSAA applied and no pagefile.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Well dang... you were right. Re-enabled page file (@ 24 GB) and no more issues crashing.
> 
> Very odd... I was playing Shadow of Mordor without problems - a game that I've seen use 8GB VRAM, but Hitman Absolution - a game which never goes that high - crashes if 8xMSAA applied and no pagefile.


Two notes on this. I posted arnd 10 times abt this ppl ignored me. Heck just one page back.

It shows nobody really game here or everybody has pagefile enabled. What i know is this
If ure system ram + 2xVram used is more than ure total ram available .. You need pagefile or more ram.

Cons for pagefile. Dude that much swapping will reduce my ssd daily write nand limit. N pagefile on large swaps like this affects min fps making the gain on high ram clock with low latency/trdrd (haswell) pointless. Putting hdd u will get even lower min fps.

Example is evolve. Min 92 on ram, 86 on ssd n 79 on hdd.

Btw as u noticed. Game dependent. Som doesnt suffer this. Or the way it swaps need a real long gameplay etc??
Neither does dying light. ( because dying light max texture streaming is 3.5gb afaik).

Use ab osd. The second one pagefile. Btw read what nvidia rep said. 24gb is to ensure stability over extended time.

As u know longer u play vram swapping will occur.

Theres even reports that having not enough ram for vram swapping can limit the amount of vram used.
Again pagefile solves this..

Plss test more ppl. I have gone 32gb route. Because of the min fps n saving my ssds
Am i the only idiot with 2 unit waterblock n soon red backplates but no gpu.. ??


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> Can you please take a picture of the block attached to the card? I'd be so happy if I could use my 980 block and not have to buy another.
> 
> What tweaks? Just a bit curious before prying off the air cooler.


You have to put thicker pads in certain memory modules not covered by 980 block.

The 980 backplate is also compatible with the card. I have it installed.

In the pictures, you can see the Titan X and one of my 980's. I use quick disconnects to avoid refilling liquid. Only took off screws to take the 980 out and place the Titan X.

Tomorrow comes the new Titan X, so I will have to repeat the process, uninstalling the 980 and placing the Titan X.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> You have to put thicker pads in certain memory modules not covered by 980 block.
> 
> The 980 backplate is also compatible with the card. I have it installed.
> 
> In the pictures, you can see the Titan X and one of my 980's. I use quick disconnects to avoid refilling liquid. Only took off screws to take the 980 out and place the Titan X.
> 
> Tomorrow comes the new Titan X, so I will have to repeat the process, uninstalling the 980 and placing the Titan X.


Awesome, thank for the pictures! I guess I'll wait and see what comes first, fujipoly or titan x blocks.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> New car hypeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


You went with the new Mustang yeah?









Anxiously waiting for my block/backplate to be shipped from EK.







Nvidia is also being sort of slow when it comes to the 2-3 day shipping option lol.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> You went with the new Mustang yeah?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anxiously waiting for my block/backplate to be shipped from EK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nvidia is also being sort of slow when it comes to the 2-3 day shipping option lol.


thats the one









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Robitussin

Well I tried the SC425w and really had a hard time getting any kind of stable clocks, so I switched over to the cyclops bios and its been amazing so far







I think I'm gonna stay @ these spec for 24/7 until my blocks, got an email today from PPCs they are out for shipping should be here Thursday so that's exciting.

Right now I have my 590 still connected to the loop just sitting next to the titanX unplugged so its blocking some of the airflow but I'm still staying >71 with aggressive fan profile







The cooler really is pretty quiet I did a whole run with fan @100% and its just a bit louder then my 10 140mm High RPM Yate loons sitting right next to it.









Here is a link to 3d mark- http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6458583
GPU-Z : http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=vhm7g

Stable 1505 boost [email protected] ~1.23v and 2034mhz on mem good enough for now


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> thats the one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow those are slick. I've always hated the Mustangs general aesthetic, but that's lovely.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> Wow those are slick. I've always hated the Mustangs general aesthetic, but that's lovely.


i have always loved the mustangs (except the fox bodys, whoever designed those needs to be slapped) but this new one modernizes it imo, it still looks like a mustang but its stylish enough that every european and their mother wont instantly hate it lol.


----------



## Swolern

Got in a little something today.


Just pair up a T-X with the new Acer Predator XB270HU 144hz Gsync IPS monitor. Im speechless!!! The pairing of the 2 is just so perfect, i really have not seen anything like this before!!! The extreme butter smoothness + the IPS colors just leaves me in awe. I cant say enough about G-sync!! You can really turn up the graphical settings with the T-X and its huge framebuffer and still get that extreme butter smoothness no matter the framerate(with Gsync).

I just started modding Watch Dogs, about half way done so far and just wow!!! Already hitting past 6gb vram and i still have a couple mods to add. FPS can get all the way down to 40fps and the gameplay is still just butter smooth! No more sacrifices in visual fidelity when after that smoothness factor!









http://s1161.photobucket.com/user/swolern/media/watch dogs mod_zps0vqwmvts.png.html


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i have always loved the mustangs (except the fox bodys, whoever designed those needs to be slapped) but this new one modernizes it imo, it still looks like a mustang but its stylish enough that every european and their mother wont instantly hate it lol.


congrats! where's the 5.0 badge did you debadge it? You installing the SC yourself?


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> thats the one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. 

5 Liter V8 I'm assuming?









Probably 3x the Horses and Torques as my 2010 Focus SES has!! Oh man... if I had a car like that, I would probably be in heaven. Literally... lol. I'm the last person in the world that should have access to anything past a Duratech 2.0L







. My dream car is still the Nissan GTR for it's OCD qualities of cleans labs and nitrogen filled tires. But I'd rather spen my money on a computer because at least I'm the only moron that can hurt my PC. Too many idiots and horrible roads around here. I love my Focus but the bumps man....even if it is little my car finds a way of making it massive. Thankful for the stearing and brake quality though..just wish it was 4 disk brakes instead of the economical 2 disk in the front 2 drums in the rear.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> Wow those are slick. I've always hated the Mustangs general aesthetic, but that's lovely.


Ford has certainly improved on it. The new body style from the 90's was meh imo but now it's lovely indeed.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Two notes on this. I posted arnd 10 times abt this ppl ignored me. Heck just one page back.
> 
> It shows nobody really game here or everybody has pagefile enabled. What i know is this
> If ure system ram + 2xVram used is more than ure total ram available .. You need pagefile or more ram.
> 
> Cons for pagefile. Dude that much swapping will reduce my ssd daily write nand limit. N pagefile on large swaps like this affects min fps making the gain on high ram clock with low latency/trdrd (haswell) pointless. Putting hdd u will get even lower min fps.
> 
> Example is evolve. Min 92 on ram, 86 on ssd n 79 on hdd.
> 
> Btw as u noticed. Game dependent. Som doesnt suffer this. Or the way it swaps need a real long gameplay etc??
> Neither does dying light. ( because dying light max texture streaming is 3.5gb afaik).
> 
> Use ab osd. The second one pagefile. Btw read what nvidia rep said. 24gb is to ensure stability over extended time.
> 
> As u know longer u play vram swapping will occur.
> 
> Theres even reports that having not enough ram for vram swapping can limit the amount of vram used.
> Again pagefile solves this..
> 
> Plss test more ppl. I have gone 32gb route. Because of the min fps n saving my ssds
> Am i the only idiot with 2 unit waterblock n soon red backplates but no gpu.. ??


Yup, think you're right.

Bah... I may need to upgrade to Haswell-E sooner than expected then. Not spending any $$$ on DDR3 memory. Guess I better start saving for Haswell-E and at least 48 GB of RAM. We'll see... I was hoping for another two years or so on my 2600k.


----------



## FrostByghte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jscheema*
> 
> I switched from GTX 970 G1 SLI to this Asus Titan X. I have to say, to do not regret it one bit. Both of my GTX 970's were OC'ed custom BIOS, and super fast. Infact, I was at 18k in Firestrike, and can almost reach 17K on this TItan X OC'ed.
> 
> I just wanted to thank the overclock.net community. The amount of discussion this forum has about pulling the raw power out of this monster video card is amazing. I am setteled at a stable OC for my card, and can finally enjoy all the games.
> 
> I will add, that even thought the benchmark results might be slightly lower than GTX 970 G1 SLI, the smoothness, is defitnatly there. I do not know if SLI has anything to do with this, but even my Oculus Rift DK2 would flicker in games under SLI, Elite Dangerous mainly. But, with this TItan X, there are no flickers, even with max settings, and the over experience is amazing.
> 
> Thank you all again. I will obviously keep reading on other success stories, and keep on tweaking the card as time goes by


I wanted to reply to this because I did the same thing as you. I had two GTX 970's in SLI and they were great UNTIL...I modded Skyrim to the point where 3.6GB for vram was laughable (that's all that ever appeared to get used, constant texture swapping with enb). Additionally I had moved to 1440p. These two combos made me start researching the 970's. Even 980's without the strange 970 slow vram issue just don't cut it anymore. If you are gaming at 1440p or higher you will require at least 8gb of VRAM to pull off smooth gameplay on some games out now as well as future games. The days of me purchasing a video card with less that 8GB of vram are gone. So I'm with you 100% on your analysis. My Titan X is hovering at 5GB vram usage in Skyrim and the game has never been smoother.


----------



## cyenz

I just noticed that im still not in the owners list, did i miss something?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i have always loved the mustangs (*except the fox bodys, whoever designed those needs to be slapped*) but this new one modernizes it imo, it still looks like a mustang but its stylish enough that every european and their mother wont instantly hate it lol.


need a line for that fool. what a design flop! (your car is beautiful!)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyenz*
> 
> I just noticed that im still not in the owners list, did i miss something?


wasn't you that missed something.








.. it was me. I didn;t notice the link either.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyenz*
> 
> I just noticed that im still not in the owners list, did i miss something?


There is a link there, look for it and add yourself!









EDIT:

Here is the link:

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&jsonp=vglnk_14278292943257&key=7777bc3c17029328d03146e0ed767841&libId=i7xoozn501000kb5000DAkh34pm37&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Ft%2F1546747%2Fofficial-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club&v=1&out=https%3A%2F%2Fdocs.google.com%2Fforms%2Fd%2F1dkOh7cERN-HfnAfbDmukNIeHs69v-xIAUFjhPp-0yKE%2Fviewform%3Fusp%3Dsend_form&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Ft%2F1546747%2Fofficial-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club%2F3490&title=%5BOfficial%5D%20Nvidia%20GeForce%20GTX%20TITAN%20X%20Owners%20Club&txt=Fill%20this%20form%20to%20be%20added%20to%20the%20owners%20list.


----------



## Jpmboy

so I tried out madmarc's bios (the one with the internal rail boosted to like 300W - anyone know which power rail that is?) and scanned the backside with an IR gun. Didn't do any, or significantly better than other bioses with the volts raised... but certainly appeared to heat things up a bit more, and the clock table reporting wrong clocks. Works.. didn't blow anything up.








Loaded the cyclops 1281mV bios...

hey - anyone experience kboost not applying to the second (or third) card??


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> thats the one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


nice...did it come with a backplate?


----------



## Ahzmo

I there guys









Just bought 2 MSI ones, and ofter flashing with the SC-450, both apear as "Microsoft Basic Display Adapter", already tried to flash back each ones original flash, but to no avail, still the same issue.

Any ideia what this may be?

Thanks in advance









Edit: lol.. forget it.. NVExp wasnt finding any nvidia chip, so whent with driver only install. Well, now they're found on device manager. Well, back to flashing


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahzmo*
> 
> I there guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just bought 2 MSI ones, and ofter flashing with the SC-450, both apear as "Microsoft Basic Display Adapter", already tried to flash back each ones original flash, but to no avail, still the same issue.
> 
> Any ideia what this may be?
> 
> Thanks in advance


did you follow the flash instructions in the OP?


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> New Bench BIOS:
> 
> - Based on the stock EVGA SC BIOS
> - 1418 MHz Core
> - 1519 MHz boost
> - Voltage locked at 1.3125 for anything over 1342 MHz. HOWEVER - only displays 1.274 in PX and GPU-Z
> - K-boost gives 1.274v/1519 MHz/450w TDP right from boot-up without touching anything in PX
> - Default TDP: 450w (100%)
> - Max TDP: 600w (133%)
> - Max Temp 95 Deg C.
> 
> As stated in my previous post, you probably won't get better results with this over the opt33 Benching BIOS or the Cyclops 1.3125 BIOS.
> 
> I tested it myself and can confirm it works, but I only pushed to 1550 with it since I'm on air. DO NOT USE THIS IF ON AIR. This is just way too *hot* for that; too much vcore.
> 
> GM200-BENCH.zip 150k .zip file


This bios + 100mhz in PX:
2x Asus Titan X
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6459502

It moves


----------



## Baasha

Going to try streaming (Twitch) on the Uber Rig!









If you guys want to watch:


----------



## Nizzen

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6459721

16792 with NVIDIA GTX TITAN X(2x) @ 1498mhz? mem: ~8000mhz and Intel Core i7-5960X @ 4500mhz. 2133 cl 15 ram








Graphics Score 18484
Physics Score 20402
Combined Score 8605

Not easy to know what frequency the gpu is working at. Gpu-z, PX and 3dmark is showing all different speeds


----------



## Swolern

Geez look at that FPS in Crysis 3 completely maxed out settings with 2xTXAA @ 2560x1440, man the T-X is a complete beast!!!! I have never seen Crysis 3 liquid smooth like this!!

http://s1161.photobucket.com/user/s..._2015_03_31_15_01_32_284_zpsiq7xnehk.png.html


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6459721
> 
> 16792 with NVIDIA GTX TITAN X(2x) @ 1498mhz? mem: ~8000mhz and Intel Core i7-5960X @ 4500mhz. 2133 cl 15 ram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Graphics Score 18484
> Physics Score 20402
> Combined Score 8605
> 
> Not easy to know what frequency the gpu is working at. Gpu-z, PX and 3dmark is showing all different speeds


Leave GPUz running with the sensor tab open while you bench, you can check the peaks to see what you're max boost clocks are.


----------



## stryker7314

We need DX12, I think my 3930k @ 4.6 is throttling my Titan X @ 1.5. Damn multicore unoptimized games!









Finally a single card config that can play anything at 2560x1440 at over 100fps constant!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stryker7314*
> 
> We need DX12, I think my 3930k @ 4.6 is throttling my Titan X @ 1.5. Damn multicore unoptimized games!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally a single card config that can play anything at 2560x1440 at over 100fps constant!


You really think the end result here is to diminish sales of graphic cards and cpu upgrades?


----------



## MapRef41N93W

PPCs shipped out my block and backplate today so they were actually on time unlike Amazon.


----------



## stryker7314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> You really think the end result here is to diminish sales of graphic cards and cpu upgrades?


Honestly don't know what to expect yet...


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> PPCs shipped out my block and backplate today so they were actually on time unlike Amazon.












I knew I should of ordered with 1 day shipping from Nvidia lol, the wait is bleh. Also for those who ordered from EK directly how long did it stay in processing for you? Just curious is all and I think it's already the end of the day for Eastern Europe.


----------



## BigMack70

Question on worst case scenarios with pagefile / RAM etc: Nvidia recommends 24GB for a single Titan-X; would that recommendation double to 48GB for two cards in SLI? I don't know enough about how data is swapped between ram/vram/etc to be able to figure it out.

Thinking of just biting the bullet and upgrading to 32GB RAM... really prefer not using a pagefile.


----------



## jerrytsao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> New Bench BIOS:
> 
> - Based on the stock EVGA SC BIOS
> - 1418 MHz Core
> - 1519 MHz boost
> - Voltage locked at 1.3125 for anything over 1342 MHz. HOWEVER - only displays 1.274 in PX and GPU-Z
> - K-boost gives 1.274v/1519 MHz/450w TDP right from boot-up without touching anything in PX
> - Default TDP: 450w (100%)
> - Max TDP: 600w (133%)
> - Max Temp 95 Deg C.
> 
> As stated in my previous post, you probably won't get better results with this over the opt33 Benching BIOS or the Cyclops 1.3125 BIOS.
> 
> I tested it myself and can confirm it works, but I only pushed to 1550 with it since I'm on air. DO NOT USE THIS IF ON AIR. This is just way too *hot* for that; too much vcore.
> 
> GM200-BENCH.zip 150k .zip file


Awesome, gonna try it later, Thanks!


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Question on worst case scenarios with pagefile / RAM etc: Nvidia recommends 24GB for a single Titan-X; would that recommendation double to 48GB for two cards in SLI? I don't know enough about how data is swapped between ram/vram/etc to be able to figure it out.
> 
> Thinking of just biting the bullet and upgrading to 32GB RAM... really prefer not using a pagefile.


no because Vram doesn't stack.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> no because Vram doesn't stack.


I'm hoping that logic holds in this case. I have no desire to upgrade to Haswell-E anytime soon since my 2600k still does perfectly for gaming... just bit the bullet on ~$150 for another 16GB of RAM.


----------



## stryker7314

Dedicated physx card now works for me with a single Titan X and gsync. Finally most Nvidia techs work together as they should!








( don't think dedicated physx works with Sli + gsync)

Now to decide if I'll use the OG Titan for physx or 650 Superclocked. Currently using the 650.


----------



## Robitussin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stryker7314*
> 
> Dedicated physx card now works for me with a single Titan X and gsync. Finally most Nvidia techs work together as they should!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( don't think dedicated physx works with Sli + gsync)
> 
> Now to decide if I'll use the OG Titan for physx or 650 Superclocked. Currently using the 650.


Lol @ OG titan for physx, I ish I could find something to do with my 590 Hydro copper


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> no because Vram doesn't stack.


I read something a few days ago that says it's possible with DX12


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stryker7314*
> 
> Dedicated physx card now works for me with a single Titan X and gsync. Finally most Nvidia techs work together as they should!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( don't think dedicated physx works with Sli + gsync)
> 
> Now to decide if I'll use the OG Titan for physx or 650 Superclocked. Currently using the 650.


I would say neither unless you are playing a game that is supported by physX.


----------



## stryker7314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robitussin*
> 
> Lol @ OG titan for physx, I ish I could find something to do with my 590 Hydro copper


Physx Sli?









Yeah, I better sell this thing before it's worth nothing.


----------



## stryker7314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> I would say neither unless you are playing a game that is supported by physX.


I play the Metro series, and Borderlands. The way I understand it, your main card will have to switch in and out of physx mode to calculate it if you don't use a dedicated card, and that produces microstutter, and no one likes that. All about that buttery smoothness yah kno









Oh yeah, and Planetside 2 also if they ever get their head outta their axx and re-enable physx, that was the most beautiful physx stuff I'd seen yet-


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stryker7314*
> 
> I play the Metro series, and Borderlands. The way I understand it, your main card will have to switch in and out of physx mode to calculate it if you don't use a dedicated card, and that produces microstutter, and no one likes that. All about that buttery smoothness yah kno


Oh I understand well then I would just sell the OG T unless you want to keep it as a collectors item. and just use the 650. Although It might be too slow? I am not sure how it calculates but yeah.


----------



## stryker7314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Oh I understand well then I would just sell the OG T unless you want to keep it as a collectors item. and just use the 650. Although It might be too slow? I am not sure how it calculates but yeah.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Oh I understand well then I would just sell the OG T unless you want to keep it as a collectors item. and just use the 650. Although It might be too slow? I am not sure how it calculates but yeah.


The 650 also happens to be overkill for dedicated physx, lol!


----------



## romanlegion13th

guys looking to buy 3Dmark extreme got my second T-X coming tomorrow, want to bench on 4K
its £18.99 on steam dont really want to play that much for it
cany seem to find it on ebay UK any links to it cheap?


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> guys looking to buy 3Dmark extreme got my second T-X coming tomorrow, want to bench on 4K
> its £18.99 on steam dont really want to play that much for it
> cany seem to find it on ebay UK any links to it cheap?


If you have money for 2x TX, then....


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> guys looking to buy 3Dmark extreme got my second T-X coming tomorrow, want to bench on 4K
> its £18.99 on steam dont really want to play that much for it
> cany seem to find it on ebay UK any links to it cheap?


You just said two days ago when I said there would be a steam sale you'd wait for it









Nizzen's right though, if you have 2 Titan Xs then I'd just suck up the small expenditure and buy it full price.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stryker7314*
> 
> The 650 also happens to be overkill for dedicated physx, lol!


Ah, well I wasn't sure how it worked I just thought that you would need a certain GPU for physx just so it doesn't slow down your main GPU. if that makes sense. I remember reading it somewhere but it could be misinformation....


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> If you have money for 2x TX, then....


true im just gunna pay for it
just if i can get something cheaper i will lol


----------



## jcde7ago

Using just 2 of my 3 Titan Xs (choosing not to sandwich in the 3rd as I wait for my loop), i'm averaging 105-110 FPS on Crysis 3, all highest settings and 4xMSAA on my new XB270HU...lol (using Cyclops bios and with clocks hitting only 1300mhz core/8000mhz mem).

This card is such a sexy beast....waiting on my 10ft. DisplayPort cable to arrive on Thursday so i can test out Surround 7680x1440p @ 144hz with only 2 cards. SMA8 arrives on Thursday, so this weekend will be the coming of 3x Titan Xs on water + 5960X + 7680x1440p @ 144hz + G-Sync testing/bechmarks...


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stryker7314*
> 
> The 650 also happens to be overkill for dedicated physx, lol!


I used a Gtx760 as dedicated physx card with my 780Ti sli and i saw in batman the 760 was using up to 90% gpu usage in certain parts with crazy physx.


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> guys looking to buy 3Dmark extreme got my second T-X coming tomorrow, want to bench on 4K
> its £18.99 on steam dont really want to play that much for it
> cany seem to find it on ebay UK any links to it cheap?


it shouldn't matter its US..

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Futuremark-3DMark-3D-Mark-Advanced-Edition-Same-Day-Steam-Download-/141619090942?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20f927d5fe


----------



## Ahzmo

And here they are









Went with the MSI ones, instead of Asus, since it was 160€ cheaper, each one












Going with SC-450 atm, haven't change anything on PX. Is it me or they just get dumbly hot? Had to creat a profile on Afterburner, just with more agressive fan curve, since the bios one just let them be at 80's and not ramping up the fans after 39%.

Another issue, is that, at least MSI ones, got a void warranty sticker on a gpu screw, thus , at least to my knowledge, cant even thing to water the entire system..

Besides that, magnificent cards


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> it shouldn't matter its US..
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Futuremark-3DMark-3D-Mark-Advanced-Edition-Same-Day-Steam-Download-/141619090942?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20f927d5fe


+rep sweet thanks cost me £5.95 saving £11


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Question on worst case scenarios with pagefile / RAM etc: Nvidia recommends 24GB for a single Titan-X; would that recommendation double to 48GB for two cards in SLI? I don't know enough about how data is swapped between ram/vram/etc to be able to figure it out.
> 
> Thinking of just biting the bullet and upgrading to 32GB RAM... really prefer not using a pagefile.


I think you can direct the page file to a separate SSD from your root drive... if you are worried about "wear" on the SSD. One thing about 32GB... expect a some compromise on ram speed.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> urgh, bastard! Still waiting for my backplates bro


Would you be even more mad if I told you I have backplates sitting on my desk for over a week.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> thats the one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


By chance did you test drive one of the 4 banger turbo versions?


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I think you can direct the page file to a separate SSD from your root drive... if you are worried about "wear" on the SSD. One thing about 32GB... expect a some compromise on ram speed.


Not really worried about wear on the SSD after techreport's findings on SSD lifespans. More worried about minimum framerates / spikiness in games. I also expect DDR3 prices to eventually start rising as it phases out and DDR4 phases in, and unless my CPU dies, I don't want to upgrade my CPU until I need to for performance reasons, which is likely still at least 2 years away.

We'll see how the speed goes... I had the same thought. Had no issues getting 2x 8GB to overclock from 1866 C10 to 2133 C11 but we'll see if I've got the same luck with 4x 8 GB. Just reordered the same kit I already had, so that may help, and this motherboard has been absolutely rock solid amazing, so it's probably down to how my CPU itself will handle it.


----------



## Jpmboy

@szeged

might be worth adding to the OP: http://hwbot.org/news/11943_nvidia_geforce_titan_x_the_new_single_gpu_king_for_extreme_overclockers_kngpn_alike/

and .. oh my: http://overclocking.guide/nvidia-gtx-titan-x-external-power-guide/


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Going to try streaming (Twitch) on the Uber Rig!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you guys want to watch:


Whats the uncore speed ure running at??
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Question on worst case scenarios with pagefile / RAM etc: Nvidia recommends 24GB for a single Titan-X; would that recommendation double to 48GB for two cards in SLI? I don't know enough about how data is swapped between ram/vram/etc to be able to figure it out.
> 
> Thinking of just biting the bullet and upgrading to 32GB RAM... really prefer not using a pagefile.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> I'm hoping that logic holds in this case. I have no desire to upgrade to Haswell-E anytime soon since my 2600k still does perfectly for gaming... just bit the bullet on ~$150 for another 16GB of RAM.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Not really worried about wear on the SSD after techreport's findings on SSD lifespans. More worried about minimum framerates / spikiness in games. I also expect DDR3 prices to eventually start rising as it phases out and DDR4 phases in, and unless my CPU dies, I don't want to upgrade my CPU until I need to for performance reasons, which is likely still at least 2 years away.
> 
> We'll see how the speed goes... I had the same thought. Had no issues getting 2x 8GB to overclock from 1866 C10 to 2133 C11 but we'll see if I've got the same luck with 4x 8 GB. Just reordered the same kit I already had, so that may help, and this motherboard has been absolutely rock solid amazing, so it's probably down to how my CPU itself will handle it.


You probably gonna need some rtl adjustment.
The double double of ram aka 48gb recommended was based on a old myth which doesnt really apply to games atm.

12gb vram swapping means 24gb ram reserved. So that leaves 8gb for thr game n system which is plenty as i have yet to see any game hitting 8gb. So till then its enough. Factoring that not all games that uses high vram swaps frequently. Som seems to preload the whole map/world. Dying light has a max texture streaming. Nvr tried the latest cod but looks like it takes que from som. ... So 48gb is more of a multitasking in the background with os etc. So i guess keep a watch for ab osd pagefile n see whether it hits 32gb.
So guys. Back to my plea on this. Report ..

Btw did you say pagefile on system manage was 24gb?? Or you set it at 24??. Norm i though was double the physical ram installed.

$$ 64gb ddr4 > $$ another titan x with waterblock etc.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Btw did you say pagefile on system manage was 24gb?? Or you set it at 24??. Norm i though was double the physical ram installed.


Windows recommended 24GB; I set it to 24 min 48 max until I get my RAM upgrade on Thursday. Then I'll turn the pagefile off again unless issues persist.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> @szeged
> 
> might be worth adding to the OP: http://hwbot.org/news/11943_nvidia_geforce_titan_x_the_new_single_gpu_king_for_extreme_overclockers_kngpn_alike/
> 
> and .. oh my: http://overclocking.guide/nvidia-gtx-titan-x-external-power-guide/


Will add it when I get home.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Would you be even more mad if I told you I have backplates sitting on my desk for over a week.
> By chance did you test drive one of the 4 banger turbo versions?


He got the ecoboost model.


----------



## DNMock

*URGENT REQUEST! THIS NEEDS TO BE ON THE FRONT PAGE HERE AT OCN!*



Just need someone to design it and someone to hold the money.

Personally I think a few hundred bucks for knowing there is a pink manicorn mustang out there is money well spent.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> He got the ecoboost model.


This.

I got the ecoboost


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> This.
> 
> I got the ecoboost and will spend the difference in price on a twin turbo kit + tuner and end up around 500/ 450 he and torque for the cost of a stock v8 that does 420 hp. Also I already got the v8 charger incase I ever need to blow up some ears


Sounds amazing. Hope those motors are up to snuff as you are almost doubling? the HP/torque? My k20 has been sitting at 300 and I love it.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> This.
> 
> I got the ecoboost and will spend the difference in price on a twin turbo kit + tuner and end up around 500/ 450 he and torque for the cost of a stock v8 that does 420 hp. Also I already got the v8 charger incase I ever need to blow up some ears


Don't forget the incoming manicorn wrap


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> This.
> 
> I got the ecoboost and will spend the difference in price on a twin turbo kit + tuner and end up around 500/ 450 he and torque for the cost of a stock v8 that does 420 hp. Also I already got the v8 charger incase I ever need to blow up some ears


lol - a sub 3 sec 0-60 car is easy,, one that goes from 170 to 55 in 2 seconds without leaving the road is hard to put together.








Real big difference in RPM where those two motors put down the power (yeah, I'm a big-block guy).


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - a sub 3 sec 0-60 car is easy,, one that goes from 170 to 55 in 2 seconds without leaving the road is hard to put together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Real big difference in RPM where those two motors put down the power (yeah, I'm a big-block guy).


Ha I agree 100% but this thread time around I wanted to try something different


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Windows recommended 24GB; I set it to 24 min 48 max until I get my RAM upgrade on Thursday. Then I'll turn the pagefile off again unless issues persist.


Thats interesting. Seriously this is the first. Normally its twice the physical ram. This is the first time i have seen/heard its more. Windows 7 64bit ultimate.

You should just leave it to system managed.

@Baasha
Whats ure pagefile on system managed is set to??

Curious now. Seems vram related.

Damn bloody nvidia siding asus n giga in apac. They still havent allocated any units to zotac for apac sales. Distro been holding my depo for two weeks.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Ha I agree 100% but this thread time around I wanted to try something different since all my other cars are v8s lol.


nah man - you WILL enjoy it. The new stang is really put together well. Been eyeing a 302 Boss for a long time


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nah man - you WILL enjoy it. The new stang is really put together well. Been eyeing a 302 Boss for a long time


Also the interior of these are so amazing compared to the outgoing mustangs, on pay with a lot of European cars now except for one glaring flaw... They used hard plastic in a place my elbow can hit if I move the seat back... That's the price of keeping it affordable for the everyday average American who wants a stang. I can live with it though.


----------



## cstkl1

Talking about cars. Need to change both cars all the runflat tyres soon. Thats two titans x right there. Tyre prices here increases insanely. Last 3 years abt 30-40% increased.
N today. Damn the 6% gst on all goods.

Is true in canada there is a law on tyre wear n tear etc.??


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Talking about cars. Need to change both cars all the runflat tyres soon. Thats two titans x right there. Tyre prices here increases insanely. Last 3 years abt 30-40% increased.
> N today. Damn the 6% gst on all goods.
> 
> Is true in canada there is a law on tyre wear n tear etc.??


"tyres" - UK.


----------



## DNMock




----------



## moeqawama

Does anyone know the thickness of the thermal pads that come on the Titan x? I'm thinking about replacing them with Fujipoly thermal pads and keeping the stock cooler. Either that, or I slap an accelero xtreme IV on it with 1.5 mm Fujipoly pads. Any advice/input? Much appreciated!


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Got in a little something today.
> 
> 
> Just pair up a T-X with the new Acer Predator XB270HU 144hz Gsync IPS monitor. Im speechless!!! The pairing of the 2 is just so perfect, i really have not seen anything like this before!!! The extreme butter smoothness + the IPS colors just leaves me in awe. I cant say enough about G-sync!! You can really turn up the graphical settings with the T-X and its huge framebuffer and still get that extreme butter smoothness no matter the framerate(with Gsync).
> 
> I just started modding Watch Dogs, about half way done so far and just wow!!! Already hitting past 6gb vram and i still have a couple mods to add. FPS can get all the way down to 40fps and the gameplay is still just butter smooth! No more sacrifices in visual fidelity when after that smoothness factor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1161.photobucket.com/user/swolern/media/watch dogs mod_zps0vqwmvts.png.html


wow that is insane, that street is so incredible. that setup is amazing.


----------



## opt33

At least on my titanx, voltage increase over 1.28 in bios, does not increase power, which means it doesnt increase volts. I tried this on my bios, cyclops bios (both raising/lowering volts same way), and power scales linearly from 1.169 then stops at 1.281 in bios. 1.312 no increase, 1.35 no increase.

If anyone wants to test themselves, easy way to do, and it is repeatedly accurate on mine. 1) never change power limits, ie use same bios 2) keep slider exact same spot 3) always check at same core/mem speed, core may vary 3-4 points and wont affect test. 3) use test in gpuz to load, set voltage, double check core is exact same speed (within ~3), adjust as necessary, and log TDP over 5 mins, put in excel, use data>>text to columns, then average TDP for a given voltage. It is repeatedly accurate on mine. I did this twice with my bios earlier, and cyclops. Raising over 1.281 v in bios, is not increasing power on mine, hence not increasing voltage.

If I get industrious this weekend, will try to get waterblock off, and use my mulitimeter.


----------



## lilchronic

My first car was a 95 Ford Taurus SHO and i have beat plenty of mustangs back when i was in high school......


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> My first car was a 95 Ford Taurus SHO and i have beat plenty of mustangs back when i was in high school......


yeah well, don't race the smart car.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> At least on my titanx, voltage increase over 1.28 in bios, does not increase power, which means it doesnt increase volts. I tried this on my bios, cyclops bios (both raising/lowering volts same way), and power scales linearly from 1.169 then stops at 1.281 in bios. 1.312 no increase, 1.35 no increase.
> 
> If anyone wants to test themselves, easy way to do, and it is repeatedly accurate on mine. 1) never change power limits, ie use same bios 2) keep slider exact same spot 3) always check at same core/mem speed, core may vary 3-4 points and wont affect test. 3) use test in gpuz to load, set voltage, double check core is exact same speed (within ~3), adjust as necessary, and log TDP over 5 mins, put in excel, use data>>text to columns, then average TDP for a given voltage. It is repeatedly accurate on mine. I did this twice with my bios earlier, and cyclops. Raising over 1.281 v in bios, is not increasing power on mine, hence not increasing voltage.
> 
> If I get industrious this weekend, will try to get waterblock off, and use my mulitimeter.


Isnt tdp/pl a calculation based on temp n voltage reading on nvidia sensors. So it should make some sense that if it cannot read the higher voltage value.. Pl reading will be wrong.

Maybe that explains y some ppl were throttling at lower temps on air 63c but not on water 40c . throry


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah well, don't race the smart car.


My family has had a few mustangs and i've owned a couple as well.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











i wont let a damn smart car beat me lolz


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> My first car was a 95 Ford Taurus SHO and i have beat plenty of mustangs back when i was in high school......


new taurus sho is a beast


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Isnt tdp/pl a calculation based on temp n voltage reading on nvidia sensors. So it should make some sense that if it cannot read the higher voltage value.. Pl reading will be wrong.
> 
> Maybe that explains y some ppl were throttling at lower temps on air 63c but not on water 40c . throry


kow meter shows exact same thing, had that running at same time.

While running it, power only varies about 10W, so surprisingly steady load.

1.169v = range ~350-360W, avg ~355

1.274v = ~382-392W, avg ~387

1.312v = ~380-391W same avg

1.35v same avg/ range.

Anyone can repeat this same test with kow meter, and load increases enough for statistically sig difference. I dont know the exact volts, that 1.281-1.287v gives, but I can not see any increase in power beyond that setting in bios.

I would love to find a way to increase the voltage...but what I am finding is I cant beyond whatever 1.281 sets in bios, at least not that I can objectively measure. Hopefully I will have time for multimeter this weekend.


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Ha I agree 100% but this thread time around I wanted to try something different since all my other cars are v8s lol.


You will enjoy it plenty. I have an Ecoboost SHO, Ecoboost FLEX, and a 2012 GT500. I love the sheer torque now experience the GT500 gives but I daily drive the SHO because its just a no comprise car, flash the ROM and dust 95% of whats out there all while having your balls cooled and back massaged.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> You will enjoy it plenty. I have an Ecoboost SHO, Ecoboost FLEX, and a 2012 GT500. I love the sheer torque now experience the GT500 gives but I daily drive the SHO because its just a no comprise car, flash the ROM and dust 95% of whats out there all while having your balls cooled and back massaged.


ford really stepped their game up for the ecoboost 2015 models, so far after 200 miles on the new car i absolutely love it, cant wait till break in period is over.


----------



## RushiMP

I was going to place a deposit on the new Ford GT but it looks like they have lost their minds. I was expecting <200K.


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> good god i want a gt500 so bad, if i dont blow all my money by the time the 2017/2018 gt500 come out i will buy one for sure for my weekend car, yeah i could get a used ferarri 360 for the same price but...cmon...gt500.
> 
> ford really stepped their game up for the ecoboost 2015 models, so far after 200 miles on the new car i absolutely love it, cant wait till break in period is over.


You have a tuner? You planning on using COBB? Otherwise I know a guy in Tampa, pretty much the Turbo ROM swap overboost guru.

Its funny, we overclock our computers we overclock our cars. Time to tune up the wife....


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> new taurus sho is a beast


Just got a 2014 SHO, covert RED interceptor lights from Whelen Engineering and everything. Gets me to work real quick







.


----------



## romanlegion13th

guys i read something about vram temp getting very high on this card is there any way of checking it cant find it on GPU Z or Hwinfo64?
dose overclocking the memory make it hotter? so would that be a bad idea on air?

i got mine overclock to +195mhz core +250memory
got aggressive fan on getting temps about 66-68oc and boost 1359mhz drops from 1372mhz after it goes over 65oc
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4468921 15668

got a second card coming tomorrow for SLI cant wait hope they be okay in my case temp wise


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> You have a tuner? You planning on using COBB? Otherwise I know a guy in Tampa, pretty much the Turbo ROM swap overboost guru.
> 
> Its funny, we overclock our computers we overclock our cars. Time to tune up the wife....


cobb tune yeah probably


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> guys i read something about vram temp getting very high on this card is there any way of checking it cant find it on GPU Z or Hwinfo64?
> dose overclocking the memory make it hotter? so would that be a bad idea on air?
> 
> i got mine overclock to +195mhz core +250memory
> got aggressive fan on getting temps about 66-68oc and boost 1359mhz drops from 1372mhz after it goes over 65oc
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4468921 15668
> 
> got a second card coming tomorrow for SLI cant wait hope they be okay in my case temp wise


I think using a good old thermometer, IR or otherwise, is the only way. Plus I think it was reported very hot in some of the reviews but it looked like they were using open chassis with no significant fans. If you have a case with good airflow, like I have, it does not seem to be a problem.

I just measured mine and it seems to be about +50F over ambient.


----------



## Jpmboy

When my cards were air cooled I measured memory temps with a Fluke IRT thermometer Idle ~ 25C (+5 over ambient) - loops with Heaven 4.0 at 4K (1450/8000) with your std "quiet fans. >75C and fast at which point I switched on 2 120mm Deltas and they cooled quickly. since putting on backplates and water cooling... don't really know.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Just got a 2014 SHO, covert RED interceptor lights from Whelen Engineering and everything. Gets me to work real quick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Nice, I had to talk myself down from looking into getting one when I first saw them. One of those "Well, I can technically afford it..." type moments. Would have meant selling the cutlass to make room in the garage though, and I could never do that to my baby.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> guys i read something about vram temp getting very high on this card is there any way of checking it cant find it on GPU Z or Hwinfo64?
> dose overclocking the memory make it hotter? so would that be a bad idea on air?
> 
> i got mine overclock to +195mhz core +250memory
> got aggressive fan on getting temps about 66-68oc and boost 1359mhz drops from 1372mhz after it goes over 65oc
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4468921 15668
> 
> got a second card coming tomorrow for SLI cant wait hope they be okay in my case temp wise


No offense, but your posts are starting to give me a headache...lol. You literally want to keep pushing OCs, etc., and yet you follow it up with a ton of paranoia, as if you're super worried about damaging the cards. You don't want to upgrade your 860W PSU, but you're paranoid that it might not be enough, yet you drop $2K on two Titan Xs. You don't want to get another case, and you worry about temps on air, yet you still want to keep pushing OCs. Yes, the VRAM chips get very hot on these cards and yes, they will make your temps rise and may limit your OC.

Honestly, you should just run stock...even at 4K, you're not going to need more than stock voltages and stock clocks to get amazing framerates when you have two in SLI, and you won't have to worry about damaging your cards.

I'm not trying to be a jerk, but everytime I update this thread, you're asking the same questions with the same level of paranoia each time...everyone's cards are different, everyone's cooling methods are different, everyone's ASICs are different, there is no magical bios that allows 1500mhz core/2000mhz mem that doesn't raise voltages and keep your cards below 65c and your VRAM chips as cool as the other side of the pillow. You have to make sacrifices or upgrade your case + cooling, or else you just have to be satisfied with lower OCs on air, in a confined case.

Someone had to say it...


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Nice, I had to talk myself down from looking into getting one when I first saw them. One of those "Well, I can technically afford it..." type moments. Would have meant selling the cutlass to make room in the garage though, and I could never do that to my baby.


70 cutlass badass car


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> kow meter shows exact same thing, had that running at same time.
> 
> While running it, power only varies about 10W, so surprisingly steady load.
> 
> 1.169v = range ~350-360W, avg ~355
> 
> 1.274v = ~382-392W, avg ~387
> 
> 1.312v = ~380-391W same avg
> 
> 1.35v same avg/ range.
> 
> Anyone can repeat this same test with kow meter, and load increases enough for statistically sig difference. I dont know the exact volts, that 1.281-1.287v gives, but I can not see any increase in power beyond that setting in bios.
> 
> I would love to find a way to increase the voltage...but what I am finding is I cant beyond whatever 1.281 sets in bios, at least not that I can objectively measure. Hopefully I will have time for multimeter this weekend.


..I love the voltskies as much as the next guy, but given the VRM section on these ref cards, I don't think they could take much more than 1.3v at the most over any but the briefest periods...so even if it would be possible, probably not advisable. Also, as others already posted the VRM section on the back of the card gets real hot on some spots even w/ 1.273v ...but there's always the hard-mod 'FrankenTitanx' ...her an earlier FrankenTitan:


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Got a restored 70 cutlass sitting in storage up in Boone North Carolina, uncle and I fixed it up a few years ago... Such a beast car.


Nice, mines a '72 442. Handles like crap, and I regret putting 4.11 gears every time it's on the highway, but I still love it to death.

edit: Still really jealous of the mustang. It's a real beauty.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> guys i read something about vram temp getting very high on this card is there any way of checking it cant find it on GPU Z or Hwinfo64?
> dose overclocking the memory make it hotter? so would that be a bad idea on air?
> 
> i got mine overclock to +195mhz core +250memory
> got aggressive fan on getting temps about 66-68oc and boost 1359mhz drops from 1372mhz after it goes over 65oc
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4468921 15668
> 
> got a second card coming tomorrow for SLI cant wait hope they be okay in my case temp wise


If you're worried about your VRAM temps, then you need to buy a temperature gun to measure your temps:-

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Temperature-Non-contact-Thermometer-Garden-Maintenance/dp/B00IYO3KUG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1427289425&sr=8-2&keywords=Nubee+Temperature+Gun

Hopefully that will give you peace of mind!!! LOL


----------



## WaXmAn

Getting ready to put the EK blocks on my EVGA Titan X's but I noticed EVGA put the serial tag over one of the ram chips on the back









If I move that for the EK backplate is my warranty void


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaXmAn*
> 
> Getting ready to put the EK blocks on my EVGA Titan X's but I noticed EVGA put the serial tag over one of the ram chips on the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I move that for the EK backplate is my warranty void


your warranty will still be in tact. there should be absolutely no problems.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ..I love the voltskies as much as the next guy, but given the VRM section on these ref cards, I don't think they could take much more than 1.3v at the most over any but the briefest periods...so even if it would be possible, probably not advisable. Also, as others already posted the VRM section on the back of the card gets real hot on some spots even w/ 1.273v ...but there's always the hard-mod 'FrankenTitanx' ...her an earlier FrankenTitan:


yeah thats a good point...but i just need to run 1.3v long enough to beat your valley score







Actually it is partly just curiosity at this point.

If I do decide to take my wb off to try multimeter, I may try the higher thermal cond pads... curious if that changes the 1 notch higher core speed with cold starts issue (for benching)....may play with my ir gun as well, since I can take backplate on/off without draining my loop.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaXmAn*
> 
> Getting ready to put the EK blocks on my EVGA Titan X's but I noticed EVGA put the serial tag over one of the ram chips on the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I move that for the EK backplate is my warranty void


Just keep the sticker in a safe place, and if an RMA is needed just put it on the card again. I've heard some people put it on a piece of paper or something when they turn it in for RMA.

Card will be here Thursday..no news from EK on the blocks. I have a feeling I won't have the block/backplate till next week :l


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> No offense, but your posts are starting to give me a headache...lol. You literally want to keep pushing OCs, etc., and yet you follow it up with a ton of paranoia, as if you're super worried about damaging the cards. You don't want to upgrade your 860W PSU, but you're paranoid that it might not be enough, yet you drop $2K on two Titan Xs. You don't want to get another case, and you worry about temps on air, yet you still want to keep pushing OCs. Yes, the VRAM chips get very hot on these cards and yes, they will make your temps rise and may limit your OC.
> 
> Honestly, you should just run stock...even at 4K, you're not going to need more than stock voltages and stock clocks to get amazing framerates when you have two in SLI, and you won't have to worry about damaging your cards.
> 
> I'm not trying to be a jerk, but everytime I update this thread, you're asking the same questions with the same level of paranoia each time...everyone's cards are different, everyone's cooling methods are different, everyone's ASICs are different, there is no magical bios that allows 1500mhz core/2000mhz mem that doesn't raise voltages and keep your cards below 65c and your VRAM chips as cool as the other side of the pillow. You have to make sacrifices or upgrade your case + cooling, or else you just have to be satisfied with lower OCs on air, in a confined case.
> 
> Someone had to say it...


ive asked about memory overcloking and heating Vram a few times because i did not get a answer
ive spoke to a few people who have small cases and not over 1K PS and them seem to think it will be fine (i will upgrade my PS if it dont work)
i like my case i have good fans in there 2xNoctua 2000rpm NF-F12 120mm on my H100 x1 on my back out take, 2x Noctua NF-A14 1500rpm140mm on my front intake
so i think it has good airflow all the heat is going out the back with the GPU
i would love water cooling but im not confident enough to build one and maintain it (ive only been into high end gameing the last year)

ive seen other people with 1400+ OC with custom bios on air i through mine was not a big overclock would take it down to 1300mhz if need be
im not to bother about damaging them as they have warranty just decided not to flash as i was happy with my own bios and dont need extra TP as im looking for a 24/7 overclock
i just post on here because im trying to learn and asking experts questions
i enjoy doing benchmarks and overclocking, dont mean to annoy any one


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> ive asked about memory overcloking and heating Vram a few times because i did not get a answer
> ive spoke to a few people who have small cases and not over 1K PS and them seem to think it will be fine (i will upgrade my PS if it dont work)
> i like my case i have good fans in there 2xNoctua 2000rpm NF-F12 120mm on my H100 x1 on my back out take, 2x Noctua NF-A14 1500rpm140mm on my front intake
> so i think it has good airflow all the heat is going out the back with the GPU
> i would love water cooling but im not confident enough to build one and maintain it (ive only been into high end gameing the last year)
> 
> ive seen other people with 1400+ OC with custom bios on air i through mine was not a big overclock would take it down to 1300mhz if need be
> im not to bother about damaging them as they have warranty just decided not to flash as i was happy with my own bios and dont need extra TP as im looking for a 24/7 overclock
> i just post on here because im trying to learn and asking experts questions
> i enjoy doing benchmarks and overclocking, dont mean to annoy any one


Don't worry; i'm not picking on you, and I know you're trying to learn, but I would suggest soaking in and reading people's posts a little bit more carefully; take your time! All the information you could possibly want to have already (mostly) have been answered by one of the ~3,577 posts in this thread so far; trust me.


----------



## WaXmAn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Just keep the sticker in a safe place, and if an RMA is needed just put it on the card again. I've heard some people put it on a piece of paper or something when they turn it in for RMA.
> 
> Card will be here Thursday..no news from EK on the blocks. I have a feeling I won't have the block/backplate till next week :l


Ordered my EK blocks and backplates last Wednesday, they shipped out this Monday and I will have them tomorrow. Not bad ETA I guess.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> When my cards were air cooled I measured memory temps with a Fluke IRT thermometer Idle ~ 25C (+5 over ambient) - loops with Heaven 4.0 at 4K (1450/8000) with your std "quiet fans. >75C and fast at which point I switched on 2 120mm Deltas and they cooled quickly. since putting on backplates and water cooling... don't really know.


what do you use to control your fan speed? would a back plate be a good idea on air to help cool?
if i could get little radiators on
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> If you're worried about your VRAM temps, then you need to buy a temperature gun to measure your temps:-
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Temperature-Non-contact-Thermometer-Garden-Maintenance/dp/B00IYO3KUG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1427289425&sr=8-2&keywords=Nubee+Temperature+Gun
> 
> Hopefully that will give you peace of mind!!! LOL


thanks man im going to order one seems Nubee is the best make for temp guns
what kill-a-watt type of plug would you use in the UK trying to pick a good one just unsure what to get http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=Energy+Monitor&rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3AEnergy+Monitor


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Don't worry; i'm not picking on you, and I know you're trying to learn, but I would suggest soaking in and reading people's posts a little bit more carefully; take your time! All the information you could possibly want to have already (mostly) have been answered by one of the ~3,577 posts in this thread so far; trust me.


cool cool







i can seen my post being a little annoying to the experts on here
ive been following since about page 150 lol


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> cool cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can seen my post being a little annoying to the experts on here
> ive been following since about page 150 lol


Lol, no worries dude..i'm sure Szeged will get around to updating the OP to be a little bit more "friendly" in terms of information too, *cough cough.*


----------



## Xotic

Backplate and block arriving today, card arriving on thursday








Kinda wish i had not bought the SC version now as i would have received it monday if i had not, and would have had the money for a heatsink for my pump...
20/20 hindsight i guess..


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Lol, no worries dude..i'm sure Szeged will get around to updating the OP to be a little bit more "friendly" in terms of information too, *cough cough.*


yeah if the front page had alot of important info would stop stuff being asked over and over
would be good to go back to if you need a reference to something instead of looking through trying to find something you have read


----------



## SoulSlayaz

I just noticed in afterburner the fan tachometer RPM is 810811 for both min and max! Would thus be related or is this normal?

I have an RMA setup but as I have surgery next week the store have agreed to let me continuing using the card until im fit enough to send back, I do hope its just a software issue instead of the dud fan controller/sensor.

I also purchased a higher PSU and even went as far as installing a water cooler for my CPU, fun times....

IMG_20150401_0221411.jpg 3384k .jpg file


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoulSlayaz*
> 
> I just noticed in afterburner the fan tachometer RPM is 810811 for both min and max! Would thus be related or is this normal?
> 
> I have an RMA setup but as I have surgery next week the store have agreed to let me continuing using the card until im fit enough to send back, I do hope its just a software issue instead of the dud fan controller/sensor.
> 
> I also purchased a higher PSU and even went as far as installing a water cooler for my CPU, fun times....
> 
> IMG_20150401_0221411.jpg 3384k .jpg file


...this isn't an April fools thing, is it ? At the very least, install PrecisionX 5.3. and check fan speed w/ that; older MSI AB might not be able to read it correctly ...is there another reason you're considering RMA, such as high temps ?

...and more generally, speaking of April fools, what the heck is this (note: 2x 3072 = ? )









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## SoulSlayaz

Thanks i iwll try precision X again today after work, and sadly no tis not a april fools ^^, The reason for RMA is when the card reaches high temps the fans start to rev and start getting really loud - I accept this but once I have stopped gaming and the temps reach idle (30-40c) the fans do not slow down and continue ramping away only restarting the machinie or removing drivers allow for the fans to calm down.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoulSlayaz*
> 
> Thanks i iwll try precision X again today after work, and sadly no tis not a april fools ^^, The reason for RMA is when the card reaches high temps the fans start to rev and start getting really loud - I accept this but once I have stopped gaming and the temps reach idle (30-40c) the fans do not slow down and continue ramping away only restarting the machinie or removing drivers allow for the fans to calm down.


...once you have PrecX (and the same holds for MSI AB), when you switch the fans from 'auto' to manual, can you control the fans speed that way (slider on the left ) ? ...and since you're already water-cooling your CPU, how about water-cooling the GPU ? I played w/ TitanX on both air and water, and the difference can be as much as 60 c !


----------



## 636cc of fury

Any reason why power limit and clocks would drop? I am seeing this with both of the Cyclops bios (power limit drops to 49% and core clocks drop as well)

Just started playing with these cards and there are quite a few bios's to choose from, the only ones I have tried are the 1.28v TitanX and the Cyclops bios in the first post both the same issue.

Stock bios is giving me best results on air.


----------



## Silent Scone

Backplates on route today. Tri SLi tonight


----------



## Orthello

Day 1 testing - Just got the Titan X sli in air cooled at present . Asics 71.8 and 82.7 , doing 1440/7800 stock voltage / stock bios and seems absolutely fine in heavon bench and an hour of dying light . Max temps while gamin 60c with 100% fans (its not going to be a daily driver like this lol).

Chillbox is open to air at present.

Will push higher soon - i've got about a week to wait i think before the water blocks show up. Then we see what these Trexs can do at -10c


----------



## Nizzen

Titan X sli EK cooled and Asus swift surround:

http://s413.photobucket.com/user/Nizzen/media/nizzen setup.jpg.html


----------



## Nnimrod

I really, really want two of these.


----------



## phorkz

I can;t get the voltage to unlock in MSI afterburner for the Titan X?

Done the usual txt file stuff, still greyed out, any ideas?

Standard bios


----------



## RaexoN

Finally the setup is complete! 4960X with TITAN X SLI WaterCooled


----------



## cyenz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaexoN*
> 
> Finally the setup is complete! 4960X with TITAN X SLI WaterCooled


Very nice build! Congrats!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Titan X sli EK cooled and Asus swift surround:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s413.photobucket.com/user/Nizzen/media/nizzen setup.jpg.html


Oh my, I'm glad I've not yet sold my Swift. That's wet my appetite.


----------



## achilles73

Just flashed yesterday my Asus Titan X, with the great *EVGA SC modded bios (GM200SC-425.rom)*, by *Sheyster* (thanks again)









Did a quick Firestrike runs @ 1504 Core / 8000 Mem (2560x1440)
(bench 62º @ 100% fan) (gaming BF4 70º @ 60% fan)

*ULTRA: Score: 5165 GScore: 5051*
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6459890

*EXTREME: Score: 9560 GScore: 9932*
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6459970

*STANDARD: Score: 18847 GScore: 21943*
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6460067


----------



## ssgwright

well I just got my titan x and I'm very happy. I sold my 980 here on OCN...

Here's my 980 firestrike ultra



Here's my Titan X firestrike ultra


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Backplates on route today. Tri SLi tonight


Ek backplates is nice, and it works! They are HOT, so I use a fan over them









http://s413.photobucket.com/user/Nizzen/media/titan x x2 EK.jpg.html


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quick test with first card (66% ASIC) stock bios (tested two from this thread, and very inefficient compared to stock).



http://imgur.com/iSCW1Bd





http://imgur.com/J6wDDFn


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> Quick test with first card (66% ASIC) stock bios (tested two from this thread, and very inefficient compared to stock).


Nice memoryclock









What sticks and voltage?


----------



## Onkawow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaexoN*
> 
> Finally the setup is complete! 4960X with TITAN X SLI WaterCooled


That is just pure art. I really love these forums and how some people are able to do marbelous builds.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> *what do you use to control your fan speed*? would a back plate be a good idea on air to help cool?
> if i could get little radiators on
> thanks man im going to order one seems Nubee is the best make for temp guns
> what kill-a-watt type of plug would you use in the UK trying to pick a good one just unsure what to get http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=Energy+Monitor&rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3AEnergy+Monitor


my cards are water cooled. I just used PX initially before pulling the air coolers
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...once you have PrecX (and the same holds for MSI AB), when you switch the fans from 'auto' to manual, can you control the fans speed that way (slider on the left ) ? ...and since you're already water-cooling your CPU, how about water-cooling the GPU ? I played w/ TitanX on both *air and water, and the difference can be as much as 60 c* !


oh easy. with the ek blocks, gpu core stays 20-25C over water temp, max
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Backplates on route today. Tri SLi tonight











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaexoN*
> 
> Finally the setup is complete! 4960X with TITAN X SLI WaterCooled


that is simply beautiful. you guys build some exceptional rigs... have you looked into the "Mod of the Month" at OCN?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> Quick test with first card (66% ASIC) stock bios (tested two from this thread, and very inefficient compared to stock).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/iSCW1Bd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/J6wDDFn


nice runs!
all the bios mods are based off the OEM bios and only are MBT adjustments... not sure you can actually impact true efficiency: only clock-power and throttling changes.


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Nice memoryclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What sticks and voltage?


G.Skill 3200 c16 @ 1.65v still have a set of brand new 3200 c15 to test, but can't find the time :
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nice runs!
> all the bios mods are based off the OEM bios and only are MBT adjustments... not sure you can actually impact true efficiency: only clock-power and throttling changes.


I don't think it's throttling because my temps max at 52c-55c with fan at 100%, but idle is quite high with fan profile at stock almost 50c









I have no desire to a/e/g power either of my cards as well, so maybe low volts to keep the VRM alive whenever I freeze em









Will check the ASIC of the other card and test it tomorrow.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> G.Skill 3200 c16 @ 1.65v still have a set of brand new 3200 c15 to test, but can't find the time :
> I don't think it's throttling because my temps max at 52c-55c with fan at 100%, but idle is quite high with fan profile at stock almost 50c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no desire to a/e/g power either of my cards as well, so maybe low volts to keep the VRM alive whenever I freeze em
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will check the ASIC of the other card and test it tomorrow.


yeah, a couple of the bios mods set TDP = power limit, which can cause a clash when it hits the PL. just drop back a notch on th4e PL slider (if you use it) and no limit control clash.

@szeged - add that frankenmod thing to the OP... like an episode of Scared-Straight

http://overclocking.guide/nvidia-gtx-titan-x-external-power-guide/


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Nice memoryclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What sticks and voltage?


please use the "spoiler"


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> all the bios mods are based off the OEM bios and only are MBT adjustments... not sure you can actually impact true efficiency: only clock-power and throttling changes.


+1......and @636cc of fury, to prevent throttling the power table was adjusted which can change the power consumption % as viewed in gpuz depending on values used, but does not change the actual power consumed/dissipated at a given setting....(assuming no throttling of course).


----------



## V3teran

Hi Guys.
I had couple of hours spare today as im off work at the moment. I clocked my cpu to 4.9ghz (quick and dirty) and Gpu to 1590mhz(with boost) /500mhz+ memory.

Ran Firestrike and considering im on a [email protected] i was beating many people with 5960's who obviously have more cores and faster ram speed. I managed to get 31st on the Hall of fame (1 card benched on normal firestrike) which is quite good i think looking at what im up against.

http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+performance+preset/version+1.1/1+gpu

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6467251



Could have got the cpu to 5ghz but id have to tweak other stuff in the bios and tbh i cant be bothered


----------



## Spiriva

Is there a working OSD to use with the Titan X ? IVe tried EVGA PrecisionX 16 and it works to oc the card but the OSD is some what **** ? It works in Watch dogs, but doesnt work in 3d mark etc.
I would like to use Afterburner with RTSS 6.2.0 to get the OSD working, but since afterburner doesnt let you raise the mV on the Titan X in its current version that is not an option either :/










First oc, original sc bios, didnt touch the mem speed. Just sat power target to 110% and +112mV
And gpu clock to +125, watercooled

*Sorry for the giant pic, fixed now.


----------



## V3teran

I have a working OSD using MSI AB. Have you added the generic detection to 1 in the C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\Profiles?
Also do you have RTSS running and set correctly? My OSD works in everything and anything


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> I have a working OSD using MSI AB. Have you added the generic detection to 1 in the C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\Profiles?
> Also do you have RTSS running and set correctly? My OSD works in everything and anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


any reason you are showing the cfg file from the OG titan? (npc...)


----------



## Spiriva

My osd works in "Watch Dogs", "Saints Row Gat out of Hell", but it doesnt work in 3d mark and "World of warcraft". I guess all of the games are dx11 games.

I dont have RTSS installed at all anymore, i used with with "evga px 4.2.1" and then all games could show osd, but i figured px 4.2.1 wouldnt work very well with the titan x so i uninstalled it (and rtss with it) and installed evga px 16.

Do i need rtss with evga px 16 too ? i didnt think it used rtss at all ?


----------



## V3teran

If i never had RTSS installed i would have no OSD either. As far as i know you need to have it for the OSD as how big the OSD details are etc are set in RTSS. I do not use EVGA so i cannot comment on that. I only use MSI AB as its far superior in my opinion.


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> any reason you are showing the cfg file from the OG titan? (npc...)


No mate thats just the settings i had from my 690, no reason why just an old config but the generic detection is the same


----------



## moeqawama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> Hi Guys.
> I had couple of hours spare today as im off work at the moment. I clocked my cpu to 4.9ghz (quick and dirty) and Gpu to 1590mhz(with boost) /500mhz+ memory.
> 
> Ran Firestrike and considering im on a [email protected] i was beating many people with 5960's who obviously have more cores and faster ram speed. I managed to get 31st on the Hall of fame (1 card benched on normal firestrike) which is quite good i think looking at what im up against.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+performance+preset/version+1.1/1+gpu
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6467251
> 
> 
> 
> Could have got the cpu to 5ghz but id have to tweak other stuff in the bios and tbh i cant be bothered


Very nice! Out of curiosity, did you use stock bios or flash to another? If you did, which one?


----------



## V3teran

I used the Cyclops 1.31v bios. Any other bios that i use i fail on the OC. You need to try them for yourself, remember i have a good watercooling system so do not try if your on air


----------



## Silent Scone

Nice, pretty sure I should be able to hit 20k overall with Cyclops BIOS.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> Hi Guys.
> I had couple of hours spare today as im off work at the moment. I clocked my cpu to 4.9ghz (quick and dirty) and Gpu to 1590mhz(with boost) /500mhz+ memory.
> 
> Ran Firestrike and considering im on a [email protected] i was beating many people with 5960's who obviously have more cores and faster ram speed. I managed to get 31st on the Hall of fame (1 card benched on normal firestrike) which is quite good i think looking at what im up against.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+performance+preset/version+1.1/1+gpu
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6467251
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could have got the cpu to 5ghz but id have to tweak other stuff in the bios and tbh i cant be bothered


you'll find the Ultra will do better. less cpu impact.


----------



## RedM00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> I used the Cyclops 1.31v bios. Any other bios that i use i fail on the OC. You need to try them for yourself, remember i have a good watercooling system so do not try if your on air


Noticed this as well for some bios', I think. Tried a new bios last night that was posted recently. Was unstable even as low as 1450mhz (didn't try any lower). Then again, I havent really stressed my cards in games, but I was failing at 1450mhz with the load not even at 100% 24/7.

The real test would be to try some folding, as I know what clocks they we're stable at on my previous bios (customized og cyclops bios). Went ~3 days with only one issue, a bad state once(found out I never changed that gpu's frequency) .

Might give cyclops recent 1.31 a spin.


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

X sli X fs ultra

Finally 10k breaK^^








http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4473505


----------



## Spiriva

I got my gpu running at 1550mhz now on original sc bios, 110% power target and +112mV
Havent pushed it any harder then this, but atm im really happy with it


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you'll find the Ultra will do better. less cpu impact.


Yeah it probably will but i dont have the ultra version. Not really a massive benching person if im being honest.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> my cards are water cooled. I just used PX initially before pulling the air coolers
> oh easy. with the ek blocks, gpu core stays 20-25C over water temp, max
> -snip-


...yeah, cooling, cooling, cooling > did I mention cooling







? Both front and back of the card...

...this 3d11 on single Titan X, with 13 c AFTER the run...just big water cooling system + block of ice from Safeway

.. .'might' get to help tune up a quad SLI TitanX in a couple of weeks


----------



## Robitussin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> @szeged
> 
> might be worth adding to the OP: http://hwbot.org/news/11943_nvidia_geforce_titan_x_the_new_single_gpu_king_for_extreme_overclockers_kngpn_alike/
> 
> and .. oh my: http://overclocking.guide/nvidia-gtx-titan-x-external-power-guide/


that power mod is nuts, I wish I had the balls to cut up a t-x


----------



## RaexoN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onkawow*
> 
> That is just pure art. I really love these forums and how some people are able to do marbelous builds.


Thank you! It took a long time to put together so every compliment is much appreciated. Think i probably had 4-5 small leaks in the setup before i got it running.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> my cards are water cooled. I just used PX initially before pulling the air coolers
> oh easy. with the ek blocks, gpu core stays 20-25C over water temp, max
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is simply beautiful. you guys build some exceptional rigs... have you looked into the "Mod of the Month" at OCN?
> nice runs!
> all the bios mods are based off the OEM bios and only are MBT adjustments... not sure you can actually impact true efficiency: only clock-power and throttling changes.


Thanks, no i have not looked into that. Do you really think this build would qualify for "Mod of the Month"?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robitussin*
> 
> that power mod is nuts, I wish I had the balls to cut up a t-x


..may be break the ice by training on an old GPU, like a DX9 card ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...yeah, cooling, cooling, cooling > did I mention cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? Both front and back of the card...
> 
> ...this 3d11 on single Titan X, with 13 c AFTER the run...just big water cooling system + block of ice from Safeway
> 
> .. .'might' get to help tune up a quad SLI TitanX in a couple of weeks


lol - figuring out how to cool the backplate where the memory vrms are (they get very hot at stock)... *staring at 2 75W peltiers*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robitussin*
> 
> that power mod is nuts, I wish I had the balls to cut up a t-x


that's what I mean. .Scared Straight. On a free one - sure, steady hands... on a $1000 "your warranty is now completely void" pcb? well it's like this: the frequency of the shake is anxiety, the amplitude is a function of # of cups of coffee and hours of sleep deprivation and/or jet lag.


----------



## Shogon

Block/backplate will be here Friday









Which means the weekend will be fun! Now, I'm fully expecting a dud overclocker like my original Titan was haha (keeping my hopes way low







). Hope this time is different though


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robitussin*
> 
> that power mod is nuts, I wish I had the balls to cut up a t-x


Yep! This is why it's always fun for me to push voltages and clocks maybe the first few days of owning new cards, and then stop completely and go back to a very light/mild 24x7 OC with little to no voltage increase.

The pursuit of benchmarking records is just not worth the cost of voiding warranty on expensive equipment for me, but hey I definitely admire the people who are willing and able to do that...in a month's time, the FireStrike leaderboards will all have power-modded + LN2 franken-TXs claiming the top spots.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Yep! This is why it's always fun for me to push voltages and clocks maybe the first few days of owning new cards, and then stop completely and go back to a very light/mild 24x7 OC with little to no voltage increase.
> 
> The pursuit of benchmarking records is just not worth the cost of voiding warranty on expensive equipment for me, but hey I definitely admire the people who are willing and able to do that...in a month's time, the FireStrike leaderboards will all have power-modded + LN2 franken-TXs claiming the top spots.


it's too bad there's no way to filter more finely. It'd be really nice to be able to just see air cooled, or water cooled, or LN cooled, or etc. Of course, people would cheat a system like that.


----------



## bfedorov11

Never been a fan of the stock nvidia shroud... till I opened my first titan...



ek shipped my goods today by DHL.. hopefully it gets here before Monday.. about to test her in my htpc before I dismantle my loop.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaexoN*
> 
> Finally the setup is complete! 4960X with TITAN X SLI WaterCooled


Man, my Titan X is living in the projects compared to yours, nice job...


----------



## Xotic

***** *** ***** ** ****** **** ******* ***** ********** *** ******* ** *** ******
Translates to:
Called Scan as they did not deliver my card today and gave me no email explaining why, they now say both evga cards are delayed till the 15th, and the soonest card is an asus one due in stock on the 7th...


----------



## Xotic

If i am forced to go with the asus card, can someone please tell me what they are like when they come to:

Returns after removing aftermarket cooler
Flashing to the evga sc bios

I have not seen many people with the asus ones in this thread, are they performing the exact same as the others? (as you would expect)


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> it's too bad there's no way to filter more finely. It'd be really nice to be able to just see air cooled, or water cooled, or LN cooled, or etc. Of course, people would cheat a system like that.


I think it's fine as is; at the end of the day, they are all still using GM200 GPUs, just using different methods of power delivery to them. As with everything else, you have to pay to play; it's one thing to drop money on hardware you're going to use for..well, "intended" things, like gaming and such, and another thing to do so purely for the intent on breaking world records, like most of the power-modders and LN2 users do. They don't need their equipment to also be daily drivers like most of us.









In that same vain, it's why I like to stop benchmarking early on (still in top 10 on FS Ultra 2-cards, even though I stopped 2 weeks ago...); I get a feel for how the cards perform, but then that's it for me; i'd much prefer everyone else spend the time and energy pumping the volts and stressing their cards running hundreds of benchmarks for the leaderboards, and I get to see the results and know what I "could" achieve on air, water, etc...but I don't have to actually keep stressing my card to do so. Why? Because at the end of the day, I bought the cards to game on, so I know to only push the boundaries if it's absolutely needed. I rather like slapping my cards under water, putting a very mild OC with a little voltage increase on them and calling it a day...I guess I just like to baby my hardware for most of the duration that I own them, and benchmarking can take time away from actually gaming for me.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> it's too bad there's no way to filter more finely. It'd be really nice to be able to just see air cooled, or water cooled, or LN cooled, or etc. Of course, people would cheat a system like that.


I am 99% sure there is a way to sort the ranking of particular bench scores on the type of cooling used.
I don't have a laptop right now or I would provide a screenshot.
This is on Hwbot ofcourse.


----------



## RaexoN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Man, my Titan X is living in the projects compared to yours, nice job...


Thanks!


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xotic*
> 
> If i am forced to go with the asus card, can someone please tell me what they are like when they come to:
> 
> Returns after removing aftermarket cooler
> Flashing to the evga sc bios
> 
> I have not seen many people with the asus ones in this thread, are they performing the exact same as the others? (as you would expect)


I have 2x Asus TX. Same Sh** all together


----------



## Xotic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> I have 2x Asus TX. Same Sh** all together


What about the warranty? Is it void after removing stock cooler?


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xotic*
> 
> If i am forced to go with the asus card, can someone please tell me what they are like when they come to:
> 
> Returns after removing aftermarket cooler
> Flashing to the evga sc bios
> 
> I have not seen many people with the asus ones in this thread, are they performing the exact same as the others? (as you would expect)


I RMA'd a 780ti dcii to newegg after removing the stock heatsink and they didn't say anything. I doubt asus would care either. It would go against what asus is all about. They offer hotwire on their non ref cards....

I also RMA'd a mobo to asus and it was super easy and fast.

Where did you order from? Guessing amazon?


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xotic*
> 
> What about the warranty? Is it void after removing stock cooler?


Really don't know unfortunately regarding Asus cards. You could email the support people and ask them about it before committing to it. I know sometimes they have a sticker on the screw or something, but idk for certain if it is one of the "warranty void if removed" deals.


----------



## Xotic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> I RMA'd a 780ti dcii to newegg after removing the stock heatsink and they didn't say anything. I doubt asus would care either. It would go against what asus is all about. They offer hotwire on their non ref cards....
> 
> I also RMA'd a mobo to asus and it was super easy and fast.
> 
> Where did you order from? Guessing amazon?


Scan.co.uk


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> Hi Guys.
> I had couple of hours spare today as im off work at the moment. I clocked my cpu to 4.9ghz (quick and dirty) and Gpu to 1590mhz(with boost) /500mhz+ memory.
> 
> Ran Firestrike and considering im on a [email protected] i was beating many people with 5960's who obviously have more cores and faster ram speed. I managed to get 31st on the Hall of fame (1 card benched on normal firestrike) which is quite good i think looking at what im up against.
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> url]http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+performance+preset/version+1.1/1+gpu[/url]
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6467251
> 
> 
> 
> Could have got the cpu to 5ghz but id have to tweak other stuff in the bios and tbh i cant be bothered


Nice run...but your graphics score seems low for 1590 core/2005 mem. I get nearly same graphics score (less than 100 points diff) with 1530 core/2005 mem (im on 4 core cpu so overall is lower). Is that your core speed by sensor or just gpuz tab?

On mine with 1500core/2000mem scores 22050 in graphics, and with 1530core/2000mem = 22546 in graphics, I would think 1560 would be ~23000 in graphics...this is just with default settings, normal OS, no tweaks.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6470062

Here is thread with rankings....and one with 1557/2005 with graphics score of 22947
http://www.overclock.net/t/1406832/single-gpu-fire-strike-top-30

may want to see if you are throttling or if speed is correct with sensor.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - figuring out how to cool the backplate where the memory vrms are (they get very hot at stock)... *staring at 2 75W peltiers*
> - ...-.


...it's called a 'downward spiral'







...been on it...

2x Peltiers are another 150w, never mind need to insulate (13 c above was not the lowest I could go w/ ambient 21 c, but very near the dew point inside living room area) ...have been eying a three stage phase for CPU, but those things can suck back 1400w++ of their own...add in 4x oc'ed GPUs, and that 'downward spiral' points to renting a warehouse w/ industrial power


----------



## bfedorov11

Is there such a thing as memory efficiency with cards? I notice the same thing with my 780tis. It seems memory has a sweet spot, normally 2000. My cards will bench 2100 memory with 1.75v but it often nets me a lower score. Even going over a little to 2010 can give me a large loss.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> Is there such a thing as memory efficiency with cards? I notice the same thing with my 780tis. It seems memory has a sweet spot, normally 2000. My cards will bench 2100 memory with 1.75v but it often nets me a lower score. Even going over a little to 2010 can give me a large loss.


Not sure if it is called memory efficiency but I do believe after a certain point you do get diminishing returns which negatively effects scores (and possibly frames in games) from really high overclocks.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xotic*
> 
> Scan.co.uk


The real question is what is Scan's RMA procedure? Do they just test the returned products as they find them? Or do they strip them down and look for sign's of tampering etc? I am guessing it's the former, as they would not have the time to strip down and test all of the returned goods to them. I would suspect it's a plug & play scenario with some testing, if the fault is present then they just ship the faulty goods back to the manufacturer? But I may be wrong there???

I have never had to RMA anything back to Scan, but I have sent an EVGA 780 classy and a Asus Vulcan headset back to OCUK. The GPU got swapped within a week and I got a full refund on the Vulcan, even after 9mths of use, as the mic had died. So it's probably not worth the sellers hassle to vigorously test ALL returns, so I'd say its just a quick test and ship it back to the makers. Also trying to prove that a component has been tinkered with is a time consuming business, (Unless it's blatantly obvious of course!), which I guess is not worth their while. Plus Scan does sell manufacturers refurb's on their eBay store. So they don't really loose out in the long run!!!









So long as your careful and return the card back to stock before you send it back, who's to know it's been modded etc.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah, a couple of the bios mods set TDP = power limit, which can cause a clash when it hits the PL. just drop back a notch on th4e PL slider (if you use it) and no limit control clash.
> 
> @szeged - add that frankenmod thing to the OP... like an episode of Scared-Straight
> 
> http://overclocking.guide/nvidia-gtx-titan-x-external-power-guide/


Thats an Awesome overclocking guide









Apparently you can check voltage on back of the card..... highlighted yellow


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Not sure if it is called memory efficiency but I do believe after a certain point you do get diminishing returns which negatively effects scores (and possibly frames in games) from really high overclocks.


...error correction, I guess ...best just to run a few of your fav benches, write down results and pick the VRAM speed that scores the highest w/ all else the same (ie CPU, GPU speed etc)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Thats an Awesome overclocking guide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you can check voltage on back of the card..... highlighted yellow


...this (and one or two other similar guides for related cards) are about as detailed as you can get...if you can solder and have the need /want / ba_ls to do it, it's all there...I know of several extreme coolers who have already done it; seems that nobody is subbing much of that yet at HWbot, waiting for the other guy > poker / hedging







...wait till you see quad-SLI TitanX modded at 1950-2050 on LN2

...the other big unknown is 390X (freezing HBM ?) and of course '980/90 Ti' w/ custom PCB and less VRAM which should actually oc a bit better


----------



## Xotic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> The real question is what is Scan's RMA procedure? Do they just test the returned products as they find them? Or do they strip them down and look for sign's of tampering etc? I am guessing it's the former, as they would not have the time to strip down and test all of the returned goods to them. I would suspect it's a plug & play scenario with some testing, if the fault is present then they just ship the faulty goods back to the manufacturer? But I may be wrong there???
> 
> I have never had to RMA anything back to Scan, but I have sent an EVGA 780 classy and a Asus Vulcan headset back to OCUK. The GPU got swapped within a week and I got a full refund on the Vulcan, even after 9mths of use, as the mic had died. So it's probably not worth the sellers hassle to vigorously test ALL returns, so I'd say its just a quick test and ship it back to the makers. Also trying to prove that a component has been tinkered with is a time consuming business, (Unless it's blatantly obvious of course!), which I guess is not worth their while. Plus Scan does sell manufacturers refurb's on their eBay store. So they don't really loose out in the long run!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So long as your careful and return the card back to stock before you send it back, who's to know it's been modded etc.


Scan are good with rmas, its done really quickly each time so i doubt they have time to check it. I was more thinking about a sticker over a screw that is void when you remove it or something similar on the asus cards


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...error correction, I guess ...best just to run a few of your fav benches, write down results and pick the VRAM speed that scores the highest w/ all else the same (ie CPU, GPU speed etc)
> ...this (and one or two other similar guides for related cards) are about as detailed ass you can get...if you can solder and have the need /want / ba_ls to do it, it's all there...I know of several extreme coolers who have already done it; seems that nobody is subbing much of that yet at HWbot, waiting for the other guy > poker / hedging
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...wait till you see quad-SLI TitanX modded at 1950-2050 on LN2
> 
> ...the other big unknown is 390X (freezing HBM ?) and of course '980/90 Ti' w/ custom PCB and less VRAM which should actually oc a bit better


It is under some name that I can't recall, you are probably right though. Also like you said it is best to take notes on the scores per clock speed. I'm just hoping this Nvidia Titan X can overclock the memory a bit. I've never had a card that could do 1 GHz overclocks on the memory, mostly 500 MHz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xotic*
> 
> Scan are good with rmas, its done really quickly each time so i doubt they have time to check it. I was more thinking about a sticker over a screw that is void when you remove it or something similar on the asus cards


http://support.asus.com/ServiceHome.aspx?SLanguage=en

Send an email to Asus support team asking your question about the warranty being void if you remove the cooler. I have heard the sticker only applies to certain geographical locations, but I am not 100% certain about that so don't take it as gospel. Or you can call, but I know Asus is sort of slow in responding. But I think you said you have till the 7th when they arrive?


----------



## Xotic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Send an email to Asus support team asking your question about the warranty being void if you remove the cooler. I have heard the sticker only applies to certain geographical locations, but I am not 100% certain about that so don't take it as gospel. Or you can call, but I know Asus is sort of slow in responding. But I think you said you have till the 7th when they arrive?


I was hoping i would not have to do that as i have to make the decision between tonight and tomorrow morning about cancelling the order and reordering from ocuk instead. So i was hoping that someone here has an asus card and could tell me if it has a warranty sticker that cannot be removed.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xotic*
> 
> Scan are good with rmas, its done really quickly each time so i doubt they have time to check it. I was more thinking about a sticker over a screw that is void when you remove it or something similar on the asus cards


I think it's been mentioned already about someone finding a sticker, but I'm not sure if it was on an ASUS card or not? But I would suggest taking some photo's of you removing the cooler, as a step-by-step guide. Include the PCB as well. If there are any stickers, just take a pic or two then carefully remove them and store them somewhere safe. Then if it all goes tits up, you can just work backwards and restore the card back to stock. I know it sounds a bit tedious, but it's common sense really. I will be doing the same when I get my two cards and water-cool them. Just to be on the safe side and cover my back really.


----------



## jtw473

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xotic*
> 
> What about the warranty? Is it void after removing stock cooler?


I have an Asus titan x, there is a sticker over one of the screws on the back, I had to bust through it to install my water block. Pretty sure my warranty's void, oh well.


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Nice run...but your graphics score seems low for 1590 core/2005 mem. I get nearly same graphics score (less than 100 points diff) with 1530 core/2005 mem (im on 4 core cpu so overall is lower). Is that your core speed by sensor or just gpuz tab?
> 
> On mine with 1500core/2000mem scores 22050 in graphics, and with 1530core/2000mem = 22546 in graphics, I would think 1560 would be ~23000 in graphics...this is just with default settings, normal OS, no tweaks.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6470062
> 
> Here is thread with rankings....and one with 1557/2005 with graphics score of 22947
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1406832/single-gpu-fire-strike-top-30
> 
> may want to see if you are throttling or if speed is correct with sensor.


Hi. The core speed shows up in GPU-Z sensor and the OSD using RTSS.
So it has to be correct i would guess as 2 different sources are showing the same reading.
Unsure if its throttling....thanks for the heads-up but to be honest im happy with the score and cant be bothered tweaking some more.
Thanks anyhow









Forgot to mention that the score that you posted has a bug in it of 1675mhz on the core, i think its a 3D Mark bug. I had the same thing happen to me in some early benchies.

The top scorer in that list you posted with 22947 has a 5960k maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xotic*
> 
> I was hoping i would not have to do that as i have to make the decision between tonight and tomorrow morning about cancelling the order and reordering from ocuk instead. So i was hoping that someone here has an asus card and could tell me if it has a warranty sticker that cannot be removed.


I'm sure the sticker can be removed but you would have to do some weird process I imagine with an exacto like knife and a hair dryer / heat gun to "loosen" the glue on the sticker. There may be better ways but I've seen people do this with their Scythe GT fans. Maybe try doing a chat with them instead of an email. Or give them a call..I never do that and last time I had to talk to Asus support they say one thing and do another. "Oh I have your tracking # down and we should ship it via 2 day FedEx" to "Oh I didn't writing your info in the right spot and were shipping it FedEx ground".
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtw473*
> 
> I have an Asus titan x, there is a sticker over one of the screws on the back, I had to bust through it to install my water block. Pretty sure my warranty's void, oh well.


From what I've heard it depends on the location or something, idk for certain though.


----------



## hatlesschimp

To the members that have the ASUS Titan X, Hows are they going? Whats your ASIC? Are ASUS ok with installing water blocks?

I ordered a pair of ASUS Titans from Scorptec on 19th March but they said I never got in the first shipment and they have no ETA and don't know when for the second shipment will arrive but they have put the price up to $1649 from $1599 Aussie Dollars. I really thought I would have received them by now. I guess I've learned my lesson and will buy from overseas companies like others do.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> it's too bad there's no way to filter more finely. It'd be really nice to be able to just see air cooled, or water cooled, or LN cooled, or etc. Of course, people would cheat a system like that.


FM HOF can be full of bugged runs and the like. But they do respond if alerted. Pretty easy to tell which ones are on LN2...
HWBOT is the place where the sub-zero stuff is labeled as such.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Really don't know unfortunately regarding Asus cards. You could email the support people and ask them about it before committing to it. I know sometimes they have a sticker on the screw or something, but idk for certain if it is one of the "warranty void if removed" deals.


THey also put a single white sticker on the strix gpu mount screw just to know who opened the thing... I think this is BS. Put out an enthusiast card with voltage read points on the PCB and then purposefully put a "tell-tail" sticker on it? C'mon Asus, for the strix that warranty tattle tail is BS for the target market.

The TitanX is a different story - not meant to be a tweaker's card. But it is one!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Thats an Awesome overclocking guide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you can check voltage on back of the card..... highlighted yellow


Yes I noticed








wish I had seen that a week ago when I had no backplates on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtw473*
> 
> I have an Asus titan x, there is a sticker over one of the screws on the back, I had to bust through it to install my water block. Pretty sure my warranty's void, oh well.


that's why it is there,.


----------



## gavros777

I just learned that firestrike stable doesn't mean game stable.
On fire strike i was able to pass even the extreme and the 4k tests at +250 core and +450 on memory. To be stable at far cry 4 i had to drop the core to +210.

Does anyone here was able to keep their max OC they achieved at fire strike for a long time during gaming?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> I just learned that firestrike stable doesn't mean game stable.
> On fire strike i was able to pass even the extreme and the 4k tests at +250 core and +450 on memory. To be stable at far cry 4 i had to drop the core to +210.
> 
> Does anyone here was able to keep their max OC they achieved at fire strike for a long time during gaming?


I don't think anyone here claimed that. Frankly, the only way to know if your settings are "game-stable" is to play the specific game. Then - game code/driver issues take over.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I don't think anyone here claimed that. Frankly, the only way to know if your settings are "game-stable" is to play the specific game. Then - game code/driver issues take over.


I agree , if your bench stable = game stable you are not pushing you bench OC high enough.


----------



## gavros777

Thanks for the info guys, that's some great insight to a noob like me.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> To the members that have the ASUS Titan X, Hows are they going? Whats your ASIC? Are ASUS ok with installing water blocks?
> 
> I ordered a pair of ASUS Titans from Scorptec on 19th March but they said I never got in the first shipment and they have no ETA and don't know when for the second shipment will arrive but they have put the price up to $1649 from $1599 Aussie Dollars. I really thought I would have received them by now. I guess I've learned my lesson and will buy from overseas companies like others do.


I'm not sure about warranty and waterblocks with asus, my guess is it voids warranty. EVGA might be ok with it - they were with classifieds but not sure with Titan X.

Got TitanX SLI asus here (only just yesterday) - $1930 NZD !!!! lucky i can claim them as a business neccessity lol, only on air for this week , chilled water next week, EKWB blocks and plates coming . So far 1440/7800 mhz no extra voltage and stock everything. 100% fan and about 65c max temps while benching , gaming ~ 59-60c. 1460 past at +20mv , but run out TDP headroom on stock bios. Not going to bother with anything more until cards are under h20.

Asics 72 ish and 81 ish. Thats from memory.


----------



## hatlesschimp

@JPMBOY

Are there any Titan X Brands that dont have this sticker? or accept swapping out the stock cooler?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> I got my gpu running at 1550mhz now on original sc bios, 110% power target and +112mV
> Havent pushed it any harder then this, but atm im really happy with it


It's funny how some get great results with the SC and SC 425 BIOS, while others don't. Seems like the higher ASIC cards love the 425 SC BIOS.









IMHO, it is the best BIOS to use for air-cooled cards.







(no bias here, just my honest opinion)


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Are there any Titan X Brands that dont have this sticker? or accept swapping out the stock cooler?


EVGA supports cooler swapping without breaking warranty, as far as I know.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> I just learned that firestrike stable doesn't mean game stable.
> On fire strike i was able to pass even the extreme and the 4k tests at +250 core and +450 on memory. To be stable at far cry 4 i had to drop the core to +210.
> 
> Does anyone here was able to keep their max OC they achieved at fire strike for a long time during gaming?


This is not unusual at all. Games like FC3, FC4, BF4 will often crash a card even when FS and Valley pass.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuadSLI*
> 
> 
> 
> Best out of the 3 cards on air
> 1565/8000
> 
> Hyperthreading disabled, ignore the physics score


I see you have 150% power target and 0 +mv.

I've seen others doing 130% power target and max additional voltage.
Is it more stable to do it your way?
Also what bios are you using?

I haven't flash my bios yet and don't know if it's a good idea to do it or not, what do you recommend?


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> It's funny how some get great results with the SC and SC 425 BIOS, while others don't. Seems like the higher ASIC cards love the 425 SC BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMHO, it is the best BIOS to use for air-cooled cards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (no bias here, just my honest opinion)


Idd its really awesome!







Thank you again!

**A question for you guys, today a new windows 10 was rlsed "en_windows_10_pro_10049_x64_dvd"
does anyone know if the 347.90 x64 win 8.1 drivers work, or do i need special win10 drivers for the titan x card ?


----------



## Silent Scone

First run with all cards on water and backplates on.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> **A question for you guys, today a new windows 10 was rlsed "en_windows_10_pro_10049_x64_dvd"
> does anyone know if the 347.90 x64 win 8.1 drivers work, or do i need special win10 drivers for the titan x card ?


I just tried out the Windows 10 technical preview and it was a buggy mess with Titan X SLI... lots of games would not work, benchmarks were stuttery with scores about 5-10% lower than Windows 7. I am in process of going back to windows 7 now so can't double check, but I believe 347.90 was the driver installed.


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> I just tried out the Windows 10 technical preview and it was a buggy mess with Titan X SLI... lots of games would not work, benchmarks were stuttery with scores about 5-10% lower than Windows 7. I am in process of going back to windows 7 now so can't double check, but I believe 347.90 was the driver installed.


Ah that doesnt sound to much fun, i guess ill hang on to win 8.1 a while longer


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> It's funny how some get great results with the SC and SC 425 BIOS, while others don't. Seems like the higher ASIC cards love the 425 SC BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMHO, it is the best BIOS to use for air-cooled cards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (no bias here, just my honest opinion)


I just learned how to check the ASIC. What % is considered high ASIC?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> I just learned how to check the ASIC. What % is considered high ASIC?


The range has been 59 to 87.5, so somewhere above the mid-point would be on the higher side. So, over 73 is higher. Over 80 is very high and rare.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> @JPMBOY
> 
> Are there any Titan X Brands that dont have this sticker? or accept swapping out the stock cooler?


EVGA for sure, I want to say MSI, Gigabyte, and I'm pretty sure Nvidia (if bought directly) doesn't give 2 craps unless you physically damage the card much like the other brands I listed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> EVGA supports cooler swapping without breaking warranty, as far as I know.


That is true.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> FM HOF can be full of bugged runs and the like. But they do respond if alerted. Pretty easy to tell which ones are on LN2...
> HWBOT is the place where the sub-zero stuff is labeled as such.
> *THey also put a single white sticker on the strix gpu mount screw just to know who opened the thing*... I think this is BS. Put out an enthusiast card with voltage read points on the PCB and then *purposefully put a "tell-tail" sticker on it*? C'mon Asus, for the strix that warranty tattle tail is BS for the target market.
> 
> The TitanX is a different story - not meant to be a tweaker's card. But it is one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I noticed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wish I had seen that a week ago when I had no backplates on.
> 
> that's why it is there,.


Well honestly any company doing stuff like that will never get my business in this day and age. What if I want to change the paste because the person who did it first did a terrible job at it?

I mean even EVGA changed there warranty discontinuing lifetime to be better for the secondary market and actually create more demand for them because people feel safer buying a card with warranty still. Even though the Titan X is reference it surely can be utilized like any custom PCB card. It was the same story with my Titan







I just wish my vanilla Titan was stable at overclocking and using over 1.3v. Thing would just black screen no matter what and sadly I've been running it at the stock 967 MHz because of it's terrible overclocking..


----------



## Orthello

Has anyone found having the higher asic card as gpu1 lead to higher overclocking ? one TitanX here is 82.7 , the other is 71.5 currently the 71.5 is gpu1 ... i'm curious if anyone has experienced a benefit from playing around with card position.


----------



## jtw473

Finally got all my cards hooked up and under water, kind of disappointed maxed out at 1492 even with cyclops 1.3 bios.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4470686

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4470620


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Has anyone found having the higher asic card as gpu1 lead to higher overclocking ? one TitanX here is 82.7 , the other is 71.5 currently the 71.5 is gpu1 ... i'm curious if anyone has experienced a benefit from playing around with card position.


No matter which position you put the cards in it will always be hindered by the lesser performing card. You just have to find a balance on them.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtw473*
> 
> Finally got all my cards hooked up and under water, kind of disappointed maxed out at 1492 even with cyclops 1.3 bios.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4470686
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4470620


What were your max air clocks if you don't mind me asking .. ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> @JPMBOY
> 
> Are there any Titan X Brands that dont have this sticker? or accept swapping out the stock cooler?


none Officially. the NVidia cards have no tell-tail stickers.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> EVGA supports cooler swapping without breaking warranty, as far as I know.


not officiallly, but they have the best RMA policy in the business!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> First run with all cards on water and backplates on.


how's it scaling?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> EVGA for sure, I want to say MSI, Gigabyte, and I'm pretty sure Nvidia (if bought directly) doesn't give 2 craps unless you physically damage the card much like the other brands I listed.
> That is true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well honestly any company doing stuff like that will never get my business in this day and age. What if I want to change the paste because the person who did it first did a terrible job at it?
> 
> I mean even EVGA changed there warranty discontinuing lifetime to be better for the secondary market and actually create more demand for them because people feel safer buying a card with warranty still. Even though the Titan X is reference it surely can be utilized like any custom PCB card. It was the same story with my Titan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just wish my vanilla Titan was stable at overclocking and using over 1.3v. Thing would just black screen no matter what and sadly I've been running it at the *stock 967* MHz because of it's terrible overclocking..











wait - what? you have a new titanX that can't run at spec clocks - or is that th eold Titan?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Has anyone found having the higher asic card as gpu1 lead to higher overclocking ? one TitanX here is 82.7 , the other is 71.5 currently the 71.5 is gpu1 ... i'm curious if anyone has experienced a benefit from playing around with card position.


Generally I put the higher asic card in slot 1, after that not sure it matters.


----------



## stryker7314

Here's how I'm actively cooling the backplate -


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> none Officially. the NVidia cards have no tell-tail stickers.
> not officiallly, but they have the best RMA policy in the business!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how's it scaling?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wait - what? you have a new titanX that can't run at spec clocks - or is that th eold Titan?
> Generally I put the higher asic card in slot 1, after that not sure it matters.


Thanks JPM when i get them on the methanol i'll change the cards around .. that way if i have to disable sli for some game i might benefit that way by clocking GPU1 a bit higher. Guess it will help the 1x GPU benches too.


----------



## Shogon

Old Titan @Jpmboy, 2790-KR model. I sold my other higher ASIC cards and kept the 61.5% card for myself. Probably dumb of me to do so but I'd rather have the buyers get a better card then a known dud







.

I have no idea what the Titan X will have as it arrives tomorrow. I'm hoping it is alright but knowing me I fail at the silicon lottery lol.

@stryker7314 Maybe I should do something like that when I get my card/blocks. I have a 15mm depth 120mm fan somewhere that I used to cool the underside of my former 780ti Kingpin. Actually now that I look in my case.. I doubt I have room for it lol.

Nice job though!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtw473*
> 
> Finally got all my cards hooked up and under water, kind of disappointed maxed out at 1492 even with cyclops 1.3 bios.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4470686
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4470620


why would you be disappointed with that? Where are you seeing 1492?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Old Titan @Jpmboy, 2790-KR model. I sold my other higher ASIC cards and kept the 61.5% card for myself. Probably dumb of me to do so but I'd rather have the buyers get a better card then a known dud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I have no idea what the Titan X will have as it arrives tomorrow. I'm hoping it is alright but knowing me I fail at the silicon lottery lol.
> 
> @stryker7314 Maybe I should do something like that when I get my card/blocks. I have a 15mm depth 120mm fan somewhere that I used to cool the underside of my former 780ti Kingpin. Actually now that I look in my case.. I doubt I have room for it lol.
> 
> Nice job though!


ah - got it. nah man, *I* never get a lottery winner.









not that aisc means much.. mine are 64 and 74%


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> The range has been 59 to 87.5, so somewhere above the mid-point would be on the higher side. So, over 73 is higher. Over 80 is very high and rare.


Thank you so much!
Can't wait to get back home and test my card again.
Do you recommend flashing the bios?
I'm currently at +210 on the core +450 on memory and additional voltage +112mv power target +110.
Is it safe to raise the power target to 150% and additional voltage to drop it back to 0?
I noticed during benchmarks that i could raise the core a lot higher and experience no crashes if i could keep additional voltage to 0.(but i i wouldn't get a very high score compared to lower core and max additional voltage).

I still trying to figure out what exactly the power limiter does, some say the higher you put it the higher the card boosts, others say the card gets more power. So if a custom bios allows to increase the power target more than 110% that means no additional voltage could be necessary?


----------



## stryker7314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtw473*
> 
> Finally got all my cards hooked up and under water, kind of disappointed maxed out at 1492 even with cyclops 1.3 bios.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4470686
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4470620


Outta curiosity what is your ASIC?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> how's it scaling?


Pretty well actually in most games. Bit sick this evening so will share some more data over Easter


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> why would you be disappointed with that? Where are you seeing 1492?
> ah - got it. nah man, *I* never get a lottery winner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not that aisc means much.. mine are 64 and 74%


I'm sure ASIC % doesn't really mean much, I just think my Titan gets incredibly unstable with higher core/memory frequencies in general. Adding voltage never seemed to truly help either. Maybe all the mining I did years ago took a toll on them?









The thing can't even do memory overclocks safely so it's annoying lol. Even my 780ti could do +500 MHz over stock but this Titan can barely do +100 lol. So I'm hoping this Titan X can do some nice clocks, but even if it can't it's going to be a massive jump I imagine compared to a sub 1 GHz OG Titan on the stock bios (aftermarkets never helped with stability). I really wish I could of bought a EVGA SC Titan X though, but EVGA.com still hasn't had a single card in.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stryker7314*
> 
> Here's how I'm actively cooling the backplate -


I am going with this til I get my block..Scythe Slip Stream Slim


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> why would you be disappointed with that? Where are you seeing 1492?
> ah - got it. nah man, *I* never get a lottery winner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not that aisc means much.. mine are 64 and 74%


I'm still fairly convinced that the higher ASIC Titan-X cards do better with stock vcore. My original 63.5 ASIC card could not get to 1400 without a voltage increase. My current 75.5 ASIC card can hit 1430 with stock vcore, 100% stable.

Not sure if there is any data to support this with the 980 cards as I skipped them myself. My 780 Ti had a low 60's ASIC, but could overclock quite well. Dunno... Opinions seem to differ on this topic quite a bit.


----------



## lilchronic

Back when i had 670's sli I remember @EVGA-JacobF said it's best to have the slowest card in the first slot and if not it could cause a problems, something about if the faster card is in slot 1 then other cards will be trying to keep up with it or something. ??

But ive also had the faster card in the first slot i an had no problems so im not entirely sure about that, just something i remember reading.


----------



## carlhil2

I think that the higher ASIC boost higher out of the box and have lower stock voltages...


----------



## stryker7314

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I am going with this til I get my block..Scythe Slip Stream Slim






That would do the trick, I don't think it takes much to keep the temps on the back down, which is nice because you can use slow fans.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I'm still fairly convinced that the higher ASIC Titan-X cards do better with stock vcore. My original 63.5 ASIC card could not get to 1400 without a voltage increase. My current 75.5 ASIC card can hit 1430 with stock vcore, 100% stable.
> 
> Not sure if there is any data to support this with the 980 cards as I skipped them myself. My 780 Ti had a low 60's ASIC, but could overclock quite well. Dunno... Opinions seem to differ on this topic quite a bit.


73.3 ASIC on water and it hits 1550 stable using the higher voltage Cyclops bios. Slightly lower voltage Cyclops bios yields 1530 stable clock but higher benchmark scores.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I'm still fairly convinced that the higher ASIC Titan-X cards do better with stock vcore. My original 63.5 ASIC card could not get to 1400 without a voltage increase. My current 75.5 ASIC card can hit 1430 with stock vcore, 100% stable.
> 
> Not sure if there is any data to support this with the 980 cards as I skipped them myself. My 780 Ti had a low 60's ASIC, but could overclock quite well. Dunno... Opinions seem to differ on this topic quite a bit.


I second that too. My card on stock voltage can reach +250 core(maybe higher too) +500 memory and pass firestrike. The moment i add additional voltage even +12mv i have to drop the clocks or it will crash during fire strike.

So would you guys recommend me to flash the bios and increase the power target instead of adding voltage?


----------



## DNMock

@szeged

May want to add this to the OP


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Aqua Computer kryographics for GTX TITAN X acrylic glass edition:



Aqua Computer kryographics for GTX TITAN X:


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> First run with all cards on water and backplates on.


...very nice









but will it play Crysis 7, probably not enough VRAM


----------



## Jpmboy

*I got a question for the group* - I can't seem to enable kboost on both cards in sli. either alone - works fine. 2 in SLI and card one locks in P0, card 2 does not? How do I get both on kboost?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Back when i had 670's sli I remember @EVGA-JacobF said it's best to have the slowest card in the first slot and if not it could cause a problems, something about if the faster card is in slot 1 then other cards will be trying to keep up with it or something. ??
> 
> But ive also had the faster card in the first slot i an had no problems so im not entirely sure about that, just something i remember reading.


I remember that too. I put the better in slot one mainly to simplify one card use. But for sure an SLI (or CFX) array will be limited by the anchor card.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I think that the higher ASIC boost higher out of the box and have lower stock voltages...


they do for sure. You can see it even in the idle voltage. that offset ramps up a bit as voltage increases and the lower ASIC card will trip the "voltage limit" flag, but not slow down in any way.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> 73.3 ASIC on water and it hits 1550 stable using the higher voltage Cyclops bios. Slightly lower voltage Cyclops bios yields 1530 stable clock but higher benchmark scores.


^^This. it certainly seems that there are sweetspots where the combined lower clocks are more efficient than many higher clock bins.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but will it play Crysis 7, probably not enough VRAM


not enough system ram.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

This is hilarious, so I'll just share it with those of you who haven't watched it yet!!!


----------



## Silent Scone

Dude that video has been posted more times than, something that gets controversially posted a lot.

Right that's definitely a sign I should get some sleep


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Dude that video has been posted more times than, something that gets controversially posted a lot.
> 
> Right that's definitely a sign I should get some sleep


Hence why I said "so I'll just share it with those of you who haven't watched it yet!!!"


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> *I got a question for the group* - I can't seem to enable kboost on both cards in sli. either -...-
> not enough system ram.


...by Crysis 7 time, it'll be about near or far system RAM







?

from the register / co / uk :


----------



## Smokey the Bear

I'm having a tough time overclocking my Titan X. It gets so hot, so fast, that my max voltage drops from 1.243 to 1.205 almost immediately after launching a game, so I can really only OC with 1.205 until my waterblock gets here Friday, or next week. With 1.205v, I am doing 1422/4009 so far and it reaches something like 78c.

The throttling is a pain, and I've already flashed to the SC 425 bios to remove the tdp limit so hopefully temps will fix my issue.


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> This is hilarious, so I'll just share it with those of you who haven't watched it yet!!!


Hey, CyberSnipa, are you spanish???

That is "CUÑAO VIDEO with LOCO DE LA PRADERA", very famous here in Spain...

Cuñado means brother in law.

Really he is telling Loco de la Pradera interviewer about his working life. He worked only 7 years of 45... Very hilarious!!! And his worst work was in a restaurant at the beach...

CUÑAOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Back when i had 670's sli I remember @EVGA-JacobF said it's best to have the slowest card in the first slot and if not it could cause a problems, something about if the faster card is in slot 1 then other cards will be trying to keep up with it or something. ??
> 
> But ive also had the faster card in the first slot i an had no problems so im not entirely sure about that, just something i remember reading.


That may have been the case before, but today you can run SLI graphics cards at completely different clockrates.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> remember that too. I put the better in slot one mainly to simplify one card use. But for sure an SLI (or CFX) array will be limited by the anchor card.


When I add my second card, I will test both individually at the speed I want to use. Whichever card runs cooler at that speed will be card #1. Makes sense since they're air-cooled, right?


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> Hey, CyberSnipa, are you spanish???
> 
> That is "CUÑAO VIDEO with LOCO DE LA PRADERA", very famous here in Spain...
> 
> Cuñado means brother in law.
> 
> CUÑAOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!


No habla espanlol mi amigo!!!









P.S. But thanks for the translation!!!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> That may have been the case before, but today you can run SLI graphics cards at completely different clockrates.


Thats got to be with 900 series and up my 780Ti's would not clock at different clockrates either. Havent played with Maxwell yet but i guess it's bout that time i should.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> When I add my second card, I will test both individually at the speed I want to use. Whichever card runs cooler at that speed will be card #1. Makes sense since they're air-cooled, right?


That's what I ended up doing with my 980 sli, the coolest card at top dropped the temp difference from 12+ degrees to about 4...


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> No habla espanlol amigo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. But thanks for the translation!!!


The video is hilarous anyway, but in spanish, knowing what he is telling, is even more...

He became famous, appearing in several TV shows.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> That may have been the case before, but today you can run SLI graphics cards at completely different clockrates.


Good to see you subscribing to this thread Jacob! A quick question if I may?

Will your esteemed employers be releasing some more of your wonderful Titan X cards? As there are many people with money at hand, all ready to purchase those bad boy's!!!


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> The video is hilarous anyway, but in spanish, knowing what he is telling, is even more...
> 
> He became famous, appearing in several TV shows.


COOL Thanks for the insight - +Rep to ya!!!


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> That may have been the case before, but today you can run SLI graphics cards at completely different clockrates.


Just because you _can_, does not mean you _should_.









Personally, I like things nice and symmetrical myself. You can also have different multi's for cores within the same CPU, but generally people don't do this.


----------



## vmanuelgm

RISITAS, CUÑAO (PEITO) AND LOCO DE LA PRADERA!!!


----------



## Ayahuasca

Can someone try [email protected] please on their Titan X, mine is downclocking the memory to 1650mhz when it's running, goes back up to normal as soon as I stop folding. Core clock is fine.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ayahuasca*
> 
> Can someone try [email protected] please on their Titan X, mine is downclocking the memory to 1650mhz when it's running, goes back up to normal as soon as I stop folding. Core clock is fine.


Folding doesnt use memory in my observation just core. I have mine running at 1514 core with 4000 memory oc but it only uses the core and my memory is at 3304.

So far on average I get 550,000 PPD. Been a few days seen no change in memory.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ayahuasca*
> 
> Can someone try [email protected] please on their Titan X, mine is downclocking the memory to 1650mhz when it's running, goes back up to normal as soon as I stop folding. Core clock is fine.


Not sure about this, but I don't think [email protected] utilizes VRAM any.


----------



## Jpmboy

I got a question for the group - I can't seem to enable kboost on both cards in sli. either alone - works fine. 2 in SLI and card one locks in P0, card 2 does not? How do I get both on kboost?


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I got a question for the group - I can't seem to enable kboost on both cards in sli. either alone - works fine. 2 in SLI and card one locks in P0, card 2 does not? How do I get both on kboost?


Maybe laziness...

One card sees the other one working hard and prefers relax...










Happy with 3333 ram kit???


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Good to see you subscribing to this thread Jacob! A quick question if I may?
> 
> Will your esteemed employers be realeasing some more of your wonderful Titan X cards? As there are many people with money at hand, all ready to purchase those bad boy's!!!


you still after a titan?

you're not looking hard enough


----------



## Gunslinger.

Received 2x cards today ASIC 71.3 and 79.1

EK blocks inbound, can't wait to test them out.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> Maybe laziness...
> 
> One card sees the other one working hard and prefers relax...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy with 3333 ram kit???


helpful, aren't you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Received 2x cards today ASIC 71.3 and 79.1
> 
> EK blocks inbound, can't wait to test them out.


nice! I gotta ask, what brand?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> you still after a titan?
> 
> you're not looking hard enough


Tell me where to find a couple evga titan x cards are normal price???


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Good to see you subscribing to this thread Jacob! A quick question if I may?
> 
> Will your esteemed employers be realeasing some more of your wonderful Titan X cards? As there are many people with money at hand, all ready to purchase those bad boy's!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you still after a titan?
> 
> you're not looking hard enough
Click to expand...

Show me where I may find an EVGA Titan X SC in stock? (Please?







)


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> helpful, aren't you.
> nice! I gotta ask, what brand?


Nvidia direct FTW


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Does anyone with an EVGA brand have a sticker over the memory chips on the back?

Should I move it carefully before applying the backplate? I don't see it exactly helping temps. Is it safe to apply the backplate over the sticker on the memory chips?


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> you still after a titan?
> 
> you're not looking hard enough


Nope I have two EVGA's on order, both purchased at a bargain price of £848.56 each!!!









I'm just waiting for the delivery, as sadly I just missed out on the first batch. So hence why I was asking Jacob about release dates etc.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Received 2x cards today ASIC 71.3 and 79.1
> 
> EK blocks inbound, can't wait to test them out.


Hey dude, can you please let me know which one performs better at stock vcore? Curious to know if you experience what I did; the higher ASIC card OC'ing better at stock vcore.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Nvidia direct FTW


lol -


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ayahuasca*
> 
> Can someone try [email protected] please on their Titan X, mine is downclocking the memory to 1650mhz when it's running, goes back up to normal as soon as I stop folding. Core clock is fine.


My GTX 970s, 980s and Titans all did that as well. Just on [email protected] No idea why, but they just did.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Show me where I may find an EVGA Titan X SC in stock? (Please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Sorry bud but I'm in the UK and do not know where the best place to buy em in the US is.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Sorry bud but I'm in the UK and do not know where the best place to buy em in the US is.


they are not in strock anywhere!!!!!!! none of them are unless you are willing to pay 200 or more a CARD!!


----------



## DrunkenMonkies

Nvidia direct is out of stock as well, just tried. Is it demand or what? I'm waving $1000 in front of you Nvidia, do you not want it?


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrunkenMonkies*
> 
> Nvidia direct is out of stock as well, just tried. Is it demand or what? I'm waving $1000 in front of you Nvidia, do you not want it?


Wow you are right. I'm glad I ordered on Monday jeez. Nobody has these cards anymore it seems like.


----------



## seross69

Cant find them anywhere!!!! and ready to order toooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Orthello

Ah bummer i hate waiting Seross ... Initial stocks into NZ were good - two out of three retailers here had them very quickly .. for some reason EVGA sold out first , but Asus is still here in limited quantities and Gigabyte .. i guess with only 4.5 million people here we got more than we needed to start with.

Going to be interesting to see if there will be shortages going forward , could get worse or better once 390x comes out too.


----------



## 5150 Joker

I'll sell you my Titan X's..$2500 each







j/k Well seems my SLI bridge from NVIDIA is a bust, LED doesn't work but their customer care is very good. They're sending out a free replacement and I get to keep the old one that doesn't light up for free.


----------



## bfedorov11

the evga sc versions are pulling in big dollars on ebay.. one for 1900 and one for 1800. Sold prices.


----------



## Jpmboy

eh - forgot to disable sli before enabling kboost. oops.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> eh - forgot to disable sli before enabling kboost. oops.


Is having the Kboost enabled doing much aside from helping you keep heat bill down?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Is having the Kboost enabled doing much aside from helping you keep heat bill down?


it can help with stabilizing an OC - especially during big load transitions. Other than that? extra heat.


----------



## pompss

Finally Got the Titan X White


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> Finally Got the Titan X White


Looking sexy!


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrunkenMonkies*
> 
> Nvidia direct is out of stock as well, just tried. Is it demand or what? I'm waving $1000 in front of you Nvidia, do you not want it?


You just have to keep checking, they were out of stock most of the day, but I was able to snag 2 late this afternoon.


----------



## lockpick

Well damn, I have been trying for 3 hours now. I called Nvidia support and they told me they have no idea when they get new shipments. It's just a secret.


----------



## carlhil2

Titan X selling like crack in the 80's...


----------



## stryker7314

Decided to keep my OG Titan for dedicated PhysX. Seems like overkill? Check out these benchmarks-

Titan X with GTX 650 SC dedicated to PhysX-

Min = 38.02 Max = 136.58 Avg = 68.27
FullScreen: YES
Resolution: 2560X1440
V-Sync: OFF
Anti-Aliasing: MSAA 4X
Geometry Detail: DX11 Enhanced
Dynamic Shadows: DX11 Enhanced
Motion Blur: OFF
Depth Of Field: OFF
Distortion: ON
Lens Flares: ON
Light Shafts: ON
Reflections: ON
Ambient Occlusion: DX11 Enhanced
Hardware Accelerated PhysX: High

With OG Titan dedicated to Physx- ( Arkham Origins uses 72% of the titan, that's 1935 cuda cores needed, crazy I know.)

Min = 89.62 Max = 142.27 Avg = 117.78
FullScreen: YES
Resolution: 2560X1440
V-Sync: OFF
Anti-Aliasing: MSAA 4X
Geometry Detail: DX11 Enhanced
Dynamic Shadows: DX11 Enhanced
Motion Blur: OFF
Depth Of Field: OFF
Distortion: ON
Lens Flares: ON
Light Shafts: ON
Reflections: ON
Ambient Occlusion: DX11 Enhanced
Hardware Accelerated PhysX: High

Consider it "future proofing"


----------



## stryker7314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stryker7314*
> 
> Decided to keep my OG Titan for dedicated PhysX. Seems like overkill? Check out these benchmarks-
> 
> Titan X with GTX 650 SC dedicated to PhysX-
> 
> Min = 38.02 Max = 136.58 Avg = 68.27
> FullScreen: YES
> Resolution: 2560X1440
> V-Sync: OFF
> Anti-Aliasing: MSAA 4X
> Geometry Detail: DX11 Enhanced
> Dynamic Shadows: DX11 Enhanced
> Motion Blur: OFF
> Depth Of Field: OFF
> Distortion: ON
> Lens Flares: ON
> Light Shafts: ON
> Reflections: ON
> Ambient Occlusion: DX11 Enhanced
> Hardware Accelerated PhysX: High
> 
> With OG Titan dedicated to Physx- ( Arkham Origins uses 72% of the titan, that's 1935 cuda cores needed, crazy I know.)
> 
> Min = 89.62 Max = 142.27 Avg = 117.78
> FullScreen: YES
> Resolution: 2560X1440
> V-Sync: OFF
> Anti-Aliasing: MSAA 4X
> Geometry Detail: DX11 Enhanced
> Dynamic Shadows: DX11 Enhanced
> Motion Blur: OFF
> Depth Of Field: OFF
> Distortion: ON
> Lens Flares: ON
> Light Shafts: ON
> Reflections: ON
> Ambient Occlusion: DX11 Enhanced
> Hardware Accelerated PhysX: High
> 
> Consider it "future proofing"


Gonna do a run with no dedicated card for physx.

Just the Titan X providing physx for itself-

Min = 75.93 Max = 129.70 Avg = 92.55
FullScreen: YES
Resolution: 2560X1440
V-Sync: OFF
Anti-Aliasing: MSAA 4X
Geometry Detail: DX11 Enhanced
Dynamic Shadows: DX11 Enhanced
Motion Blur: OFF
Depth Of Field: OFF
Distortion: ON
Lens Flares: ON
Light Shafts: ON
Reflections: ON
Ambient Occlusion: DX11 Enhanced
Hardware Accelerated PhysX: High

Whoops double-post and self quote, that's pretty bad, better hit the hay and rest the cranium. Never gonna get this forum thing down


----------



## gavros777

Just checked my titan x ASIC quality and it's 69.2%.
What bios do you guys recommend me to use and what's the difference from others?


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stryker7314*
> 
> Gonna do a run with no dedicated card for physx.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Just the Titan X provididng physx for itself-
> 
> Min = 75.93 Max = 129.70 Avg = 92.55
> FullScreen: YES
> Resolution: 2560X1440
> V-Sync: OFF
> Anti-Aliasing: MSAA 4X
> Geometry Detail: DX11 Enhanced
> Dynamic Shadows: DX11 Enhanced
> Motion Blur: OFF
> Depth Of Field: OFF
> Distortion: ON
> Lens Flares: ON
> Light Shafts: ON
> Reflections: ON
> Ambient Occlusion: DX11 Enhanced
> Hardware Accelerated PhysX: High
> 
> 
> 
> Whoops double-post and self quote, that's pretty bad, better hit the hay and rest the cranium. Never gonna get this forum thing down


I knew I read somewhere about if the physx card is too slow it will bring your main card down!


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrunkenMonkies*
> 
> Nvidia direct is out of stock as well, just tried. Is it demand or what? I'm waving $1000 in front of you Nvidia, do you not want it?


Noobs always order too late when new hardware releases. Same story every time








Why did you wait?


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Just checked my titan x ASIC quality and it's 69.2%.
> What bios do you guys recommend me to use and what's the difference from others?


I think there was a modified EVGA SC bios with increased power limit around here. When I get my card/block and test it out on stock for a bit I'm going to try these:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Too much voltage can sometimes be a bad thing and cause instability. Here are two different BIOSes. One with 1.281V, the other with 1.312V. Lower ASIC cards like higher voltage with lower temperatures. Higher ASIC cards don't like higher voltage.
> 
> TitanX-1.281V.zip 221k .zip file
> 
> 
> TitanX-1.312V.zip 221k .zip file
> 
> 
> You can put them in the OP if you like.


It's also in the original Post I believe but I may be wrong. szeged is probably out and about with his new wheels enjoying the ride. I hated having to break in my Focus but it should be a better experience for him


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> I think there was a modified EVGA SC bios with increased power limit around here. When I get my card/block and test it out on stock for a bit I'm going to try these:
> It's also in the original Post I believe but I may be wrong. szeged is probably out and about with his new wheels enjoying the ride. I hated having to break in my Focus but it should be a better experience for him


It is the original post which I would like to be added to the OP instead of the first one that I made.


----------



## jtw473

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stryker7314*
> 
> Outta curiosity what is your ASIC?


Cards are 72, 66 and 79.


----------



## antandshell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Titan X selling like crack in the 80's...










ROFLOL!


----------



## billyboy8888

Hi man, I saw you actively cooling the backplate with a fan. Do you know if there are any actual waterblock backplates that's actually also watercooled? I noticed a lot of the components also get super hot, especially when overclocked, making ordinary fans seems insuffice. So I'm wondering if it's possible to get a "rear" waterblock serving as backplate.
I know this is too much $$, probably doubling the cost, but heh, why not when you are already watercooling everything already.


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Just checked my titan x ASIC quality and it's 69.2%.
> What bios do you guys recommend me to use and what's the difference from others?


Just got mine fired up.. 69.2. Asus card too?

Probably won't dig in to it later.. too busy.. no blocks. Am I the only one that uses the old 4.2.1 precision? I tried the new one on steam and it gave me a bunch of crashes so I stopped using it. Is there really any difference?


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> Just got mine fired up.. 69.2 Asus card too?


I got mine directly from nvidia. Are you gonna use a custom bios?


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> It is the original post which I would like to be added to the OP instead of the first one that I made.


In time I bet he will. If I had his car I probably wouldn't even come home, just fill her up and drive drive drive







. This thread is almost like the original Titan 2 years ago with so many bios's and information scattered around it difficult to keep up with it all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *billyboy8888*
> 
> Hi man, I saw you actively cooling the backplate with a fan. Do you know if there are any actual waterblock backplates that's actually also watercooled? I noticed a lot of the components also get super hot, especially when overclocked, making ordinary fans seems insuffice. So I'm wondering if it's possible to get a "rear" waterblock serving as backplate.
> I know this is too much $$, probably doubling the cost, but heh, why not when you are already watercooling everything already.


Well Aquacomputer may make a backplate that is actively cooled in the future. I know they did in the past. Sometimes it causes issues with Ram slots, mainly the little hinges (or whatever they are called lol) that hold the ram down.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuadSLI*
> 
> 
> 
> Best out of the 3 cards on air
> 1565/8000
> 
> Hyperthreading disabled, ignore the physics score


I would like to try this overclock. I tried to find that poster to pm him but it looks he has disappeared. Can you guys tell me what bios is he using?
Also if i raise the power target to 150% like him that means i can lower a lot the additional voltage from currently +112?


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> I got mine directly from nvidia. Are you gonna use a custom bios?


Not yet.. I am not sure how much I'll play with it on air. It is in my HTPC at the moment which has a 600w psu and a little i3 4360. I guess it should be ok. I'll probably just get a feel for it and then throw it in my main rig when my block gets here, friday







I will be trying the two latest Cyclops, the 1.28 and 1.3.


----------



## WaXmAn

Waterblocks and backplates installed


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> In time I bet he will. If I had his car I probably wouldn't even come home, just fill her up and drive drive drive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . This thread is almost like the original Titan 2 years ago with so many bios's and information scattered around it difficult to keep up with it all.
> Well Aquacomputer may make a backplate that is actively cooled in the future. I know they did in the past. Sometimes it causes issues with Ram slots, mainly the little hinges (or whatever they are called lol) that hold the ram down.


I would gladly take a dremel to some ram slots to get active cooling on the back of this beast








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaXmAn*
> 
> Waterblocks and backplates installed


What disconnects are those? I seriously need some. Do they hurt flow?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> - snip -
> Well Aquacomputer may make a backplate that is actively cooled in the future. I know they did in the past. Sometimes it causes issues with Ram slots, mainly *the little hinges (or whatever they are called lol)* that hold the ram down.


...you mean the retainer clip _thingies_







...you make a good point though....at least on the R5E, there's not a lot of space to work with re. thick(er) back plates (sample below is an older 600 series). If you '''only''' run one Titan X and run into space limitations, you can always mount the GPU in the 2nd PCIe 16x slot (3rd red from the top)...I do that when I run a sub-0 pot on the CPU


----------



## WaXmAn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> What disconnects are those? I seriously need some. Do they hurt flow?


They are Swiftech, work Great!!!!

http://www.swiftech.com/Quickdisconnect.aspx


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaXmAn*
> 
> They are Swiftech, work Great!!!!
> 
> http://www.swiftech.com/Quickdisconnect.aspx


Those are great as they don't require separate 'male / female' bits (







) to make up one quick disconnect. However, with the 4 pairs I use , all tend to spill a few drops which can end up on the mobo and / or the GPU - unlike the two-part quick disconnects from Koolance I also have...the latter are bigger and more expensive but I have never seen them loose even one drop...with the former ones, just have a rag handy when you disconnect...as it usually is only a few drops...


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> I would gladly take a dremel to some ram slots to get active cooling on the back of this beast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What disconnects are those? I seriously need some. Do they hurt flow?


As long as it is a Asus board I would consider it, considering the support some get I wouldn't feel so bad doing it







. Also those Quick disconnects to aid in some flow loss, but not enough if you ask me to make a difference. I need to set some up on my 1080 Watercool rad for my secondary system when I put the old Titan in there. Looking forward to the future PPD in the foldathon with 4 GPU's (Titan X, Titan, GTX 690).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...you mean the retainer clip _thingies_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...you make a good point though....at least on the R5E, there's not a lot of space to work with re. thick(er) back plates (sample below is an older 600 series). If you '''only''' run one Titan X and run into space limitations, you can always mount the GPU in the 2nd PCIe 16x slot (3rd red from the top)...I do that when I run a sub-0 pot on the CPU


Some boards have that issue more than others. I remember some having issues with the active plates when they came out but it may or may not be an issue for all. True if you have a single or 2 cards in a 3-Way capable board, slots 2 / 3 would probably be best with the active backplates.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaXmAn*
> 
> They are Swiftech, work Great!!!!
> 
> http://www.swiftech.com/Quickdisconnect.aspx


Indeedy!


----------



## bfedorov11

Yeah this thing a beast... so far 1400 core with stock 1.168v. Power hits 101, 65 degress. So much for low asic myths. Will resume in the morning.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> Yeah this thing a beast... so far 1400 core with stock 1.168v. Power hits 101, 65 degress. So much for low asic myths. Will resume in the morning.


Can it do 1550mhz in 3dmark Ultra, then it is ok. If not, it is average


----------



## Neb9

1425 core and 2000 mem is the highest I can get @ 1.236v

Seems really bad vs what the majority are getting


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> As long as it is a Asus board I would consider it, considering the support some get I wouldn't feel so bad doing it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Also those Quick disconnects to aid in some flow loss, but not enough if you ask me to make a difference. I need to set some up on my 1080 Watercool rad for my secondary system when I put the old Titan in there. Looking forward to the future PPD in the foldathon with 4 GPU's (Titan X, Titan, GTX 690).
> Some boards have that issue more than others. I remember some having issues with the active plates when they came out but it may or may not be an issue for all. True if you have a single or 2 cards in a 3-Way capable board, slots 2 / 3 would probably be best with the active backplates.
> Indeedy!


Yeah same issue i have with m6e. Really prefered the active backplates of tb/780ti of aquagraph,
Second issue was the motherboard waterblock with fittings. Its very close to the backplate.


----------



## cstkl1

Btw all backplates on all colors in stock ppl. Grab grab grab.


----------



## Spiriva

The Titan X is really amazing, running at 1550mhz (havent tried to push it more yet) and it max out at 32c, idleing at around 22c


----------



## Neb9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Btw all backplates on all colors in stock ppl. Grab grab grab.


What backplate is that? Black with red on the sides?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neb9*
> 
> What backplate is that? Black with red on the sides?


That ek 780ti backplate on a titan black.. Thats how the titan x ek red backplate looks. Its awesome. Same one on my avatar. Its like dark red not like super red on ek website.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Neb9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> That ek 780ti backplate on a titan black.. Thats how the titan x ek red backplate looks. Its awesome.


I figured its ek though "red" is a misleading name for it, looks amazing though.

But here: http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=WC-830-EK and on other sites its fully red, not just red sides...?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neb9*
> 
> I figured its ek though "red" is a misleading name for it, looks amazing though.


Updated with pic above for ya. Ya the buyer of the card when he took them was like "" holy crap beaut color" if ure into the red black thing which is y i used monsoon red fittings.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neb9*
> 
> 1425 core and 2000 mem is the highest I can get @ 1.236v
> 
> Seems really bad vs what the majority are getting


Don't feel too bad, at least you can afford and own a Titan X.


----------



## SoulSlayaz

I have an RMA with scan now to send my Titan X back for replacement which I will do next week hopefully - But to calm my paranoi can anybody confirm what TACHOMETER RPM speeds you get when the titanx is on heavy load like gaming with max settings? I'm hoping the 810811 Fan Speed RPM / TACHOMETER?? is the same for you guys? I'm so confuzzled!


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoulSlayaz*
> 
> I have an RMA with scan now to send my Titan X back for replacement which I will do next week hopefully - But to calm my paranoi can anybody confirm what TACHOMETER RPM speeds you get when the titanx is on heavy load like gaming with max settings? I'm hoping the 810811 Fan Speed RPM / TACHOMETER?? is the same for you guys? I'm so confuzzled!


tachmometer reporting normally goes crazy with vram usage when ure running any monitoring tool n disable reenable driver like sli or reinstalling drivers.

What does hwinfo says??


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Just checked my titan x ASIC quality and it's 69.2%.
> What bios do you guys recommend me to use and what's the difference from others?


Ive tried all the Bioses and the best one for me was the Cyclops 1.31 without a shadow of a doubt. I use this now for 24/7 use.


----------



## SoulSlayaz

I will try hwinfo once I finsih work - I also tried the reinstall of drivers and also swicthed between Afterburner / Precision X.

Thanks...


----------



## SoulSlayaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoulSlayaz*
> 
> I will try hwinfo once I finsih work - I also tried the reinstall of drivers and also swicthed between Afterburner / Precision X.
> 
> Thanks...
> Also does eveyrone elses (when activated) blower fan calm down after temps are on idle? Again I might just be paranoid.....its the first gfx I have ever owend ><


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Those are great as they don't require separate 'male / female' bits (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) to make up one quick disconnect. However, with the 4 pairs I use , all tend to spill a few drops which can end up on the mobo and / or the GPU - unlike the two-part quick disconnects from Koolance I also have...the latter are bigger and more expensive but I have never seen them loose even one drop...with the former ones, just have a rag handy when you disconnect...as it usually is only a few drops...


The no-drip koolance QDCs are the best IMO. maybe a few microliters on the QDC tip
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neb9*
> 
> 1425 core and 2000 mem is the highest I can get @ 1.236v
> 
> Seems really bad vs what the majority are getting


No it's not. that's quite good, and just ignore what you see quoted as clock frequencies here.. bios changes, reading from different software, or even different using onlt gpuZ. Only sensor clocks from gpuZ and PX (or afterburner) are accurate. opt33 clearly demonstrated this.
here's an example were the actual clock was only in the high-15's.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> Ive tried all the Bioses and the best one for me was the Cyclops 1.31 without a shadow of a doubt. I use this now for 24/7 use.


with either I get the same max FPS/scores, power consumption... etc. how was 1.3V better?


----------



## Neb9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> Ive tried all the Bioses and the best one for me was the Cyclops 1.31 without a shadow of a doubt. I use this now for 24/7 use.


Where are the newer versions?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> It is the original post which I would like to be added to the OP instead of the first one that I made.


He has your other BIOS files in the OP as well, but you have to hit the + Spoiler to see them.







I really wish he would add a title to each of the spoiler sections in the BIOS area though, otherwise you have to open them all to find what you want.


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> He has your other BIOS files in the OP as well, but you have to hit the + Spoiler to see them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really wish he would add a title to each of the spoiler sections in the BIOS area though, otherwise you have to open them all to find what you want.


The one that's in the OP right now is outdated and not good at all. It needs to be replaced with the two 1.28V and 1.31V BIOSes that I did afterwards.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> Ive tried all the Bioses and the best one for me was the Cyclops 1.31 without a shadow of a doubt. I use this now for 24/7 use.


How did my bench BIOS work for you? It should be similar to the 1.312 Cyclops BIOS, but with higher TDP in default as well as max slider. Base clock is a bit higher as well, about +100 more.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> The one that's in the OP right now is outdated and not good at all. It needs to be replaced with the two 1.28V and 1.31V BIOSes that I did afterwards.


They are both there, but kind of hidden, as is my bench BIOS. Open the BIOS section, then scroll down. Above the title "NVIDIA TITAN X Waterblocks", there are three + spoiler signs, click to open them and you will see your files.







He really needs to add a title or label to each one of these sections IMHO.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> The one that's in the OP right now is outdated and not good at all. It needs to be replaced with the two 1.28V and 1.31V BIOSes that I did afterwards.


your 1281mV bios is very good cyclops. Thanks!


----------



## kx11

i should get my MSI titan x in 2 days

anyone here owns MSI titan-x ?? anything to report ?


----------



## KuuFA

They are all the same what is there to report?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> i should get my MSI titan x in 2 days
> 
> anyone here owns MSI titan-x ?? anything to report ?


It's also a reference card, just like all the rest in here. Nothing should be different except maybe the vendor ID in the BIOS.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> They are all the same what is there to report?


just checking


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> It's also a reference card, just like all the rest in here. Nothing should be different except maybe the vendor ID in the BIOS.


yeah , i don't think a special model like twin frozer is coming out for Titan , i don't remember a Titan card with special design like TF or HOF


----------



## SynchroSCP

Got my waterblocks in yesterday and installed the Asus Titan X, the thing is as fast as my 970 SLI setup was out of the box. Temps are good and it took a +200 core/400 mem overclock easily, will push it more and try a different bios later to see what this thing can do.

Also found a screaming deal on a used Asus swift g-sync display so added that as well, huge difference...hard to believe that is a TN panel. The Dell 1440p I was using has a nice picture but seeing g-sync / 144Hz in action with the high framerates of the Titan X is a game changer. BF4 is a whole new game, the clarity is unbelievable.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> yeah , i don't think a special model like twin frozer is coming out for Titan , i don't remember a Titan card with special design like TF or HOF


I'm pretty sure for the original Titan you could buy an aftermarket EVGA ACX cooler for it.

It would be nice to see them repeat that for Titan X


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> The one that's in the OP right now is outdated and not good at all. It needs to be replaced with the two 1.28V and 1.31V BIOSes that I did afterwards.


They're in there.. below in a spoiler tab.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> They're in there.. below in a spoiler tab.


They are indeed, just not very obvious.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> -snip-
> with either I get the same max FPS/scores, power consumption... etc. how was 1.3V better?


...same here. They are both excellent compared to stock results (thanks Cyclops), and both run into the same voltage 'throttle stop'...later on, an updated MSI AB or other tools might allow for 1.3v or so, but as posted before, it's not the GM200 chip I would worry about w/ 1.3v and + (especially when w-cooled) but the VRM bits...









...*EDIT*: and if you have some money left over after your TitanX purchase and you w-cooled, 'bios-ed and back-plated it, here's another nice performance enhancement



http://www.anandtech.com/show/9090/intel-ssd-750-pcie-ssd-review-nvme-for-the-client?


----------



## Xotic

Okay, so now i cannot get an evga or asus one until the 7th and 15th of april. I have now bought a gigabyte after around 10-15 phonecalls to ocuk and scan. Can anyone who has bought a Gigabyte titan X let me know if there has been a sticker over a screw on the back of the card?


----------



## SynchroSCP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xotic*
> 
> Okay, so now i cannot get an evga or asus one until the 7th and 15th of april. I have now bought a gigabyte after around 10-15 phonecalls to ocuk and scan. Can anyone who has bought a Gigabyte titan X let me know if there has been a sticker over a screw on the back of the card?


Dunno about the Gigabyte card, but my Asus had a sticker on one of the 4 screws around the GPU proc. I always use a pair of pliers with electrical tape over the threads to gently remove or replace screws with stickers like that, works every time and leaves the sticker intact with no suspicious marks on the screw.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...same here. They are both excellent compared to stock results (thanks Cyclops), and both run into the same voltage 'throttle stop'...later on, an updated MSI AB or other tools might allow for 1.3v or so, but as posted before, it's not the GM200 chip I would worry about w/ 1.3v and + (especially when w-cooled) but the VRM bits...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...*EDIT*: and if you have some money left over after your TitanX purchase and you w-cooled, 'bios-ed and back-plated it, here's another nice performance enhancement
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/9090/intel-ssd-750-pcie-ssd-review-nvme-for-the-client?


lol - been watching the price on those for .. a month? P3500 or 3600 look great. "Word" has it to wait a bit for a game changer from ASUS.









These guys do excellent reviews too: http://www.myce.com/review/intel-dc-p3700-800gb-enterprise-ssd-review-an-awesome-machine-part-2-73708/


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xotic*
> 
> Okay, so now i cannot get an evga or asus one until the 7th and 15th of april. I have now bought a gigabyte after around 10-15 phonecalls to ocuk and scan. Can anyone who has bought a Gigabyte titan X let me know if there has been a sticker over a screw on the back of the card?


FYI UK buyers;

Dabs currently has ASUS cards IN STOCK!

Scan currently has Palit & Gigabyte cards IN STOCK!

Novatech currently has Palit cards IN STOCK!

HTH


----------



## bfedorov11

I am using the Cyclops 1.28 bios and PX. I am getting different clocks with the same core offset based on if I use the voltage slider in PX. Is this normal?


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...same here. They are both excellent compared to stock results (thanks Cyclops), and both run into the same voltage 'throttle stop'...later on, an updated MSI AB or other tools might allow for 1.3v or so, but as posted before, it's not the GM200 chip I would worry about w/ 1.3v and + (especially when w-cooled) but the VRM bits...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...*EDIT*: and if you have some money left over after your TitanX purchase and you w-cooled, 'bios-ed and back-plated it, here's another nice performance enhancement
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/9090/intel-ssd-750-pcie-ssd-review-nvme-for-the-client?


Thanks for posting that... rep+. Been waiting on first consumer nvme drive (disappointed samsung pulled nvme on 951), and anandtech got the review wrong, concentrating on random small file transfer not sequential was the correct thing to do...that is the performance limiting factor, sequential is already blazing fast. And bootable.







.

edit: although this statement is dissapointing:
Quote:


> Despite having NVMe, the SSD 750 doesn't bring any improvements to low queue depth random read performance. Theoretically NVMe should be able to improve low QD random read performance because it adds less overhead compared to the AHCI software stack, but ultimately it's the NAND performance that's the bottleneck, although 3D NAND will improve that by a bit.


Samsung claimed 2-3X faster random read 4K QD1 on SM951 with nvme, than dropped support went with PCIE b/c of motherboard support issues. Was hoping to see the same 2-3X random 4k read speeds, but not showing on their testing. Samsung already using 3d nand, maybe there nvme speed was accurate...who knows, intel 3d nand ? next year.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Thanks for posting that... rep+. Been waiting on first consumer nvme drive (disappointed samsung pulled nvme on 951), and anandtech got the review wrong, concentrating on random small file transfer not sequential was the correct thing to do...that is the performance limiting factor, sequential is already blazing fast. And bootable...defintiely getting that as soon as I can find it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


latency!


----------



## bfedorov11

I had to flash the Cyclops 1.28 to increase power target. So far on air.. 1540.. it throttles exactly at 63 degrees to 1395 every time.

If I wanted to modify the stock bios and increase the power target, I could just copy the power table's tab from a modified bios?


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> latency!


Exactly...maybe have to wait and see what Asus releases, havent heard anything about that.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> I had to flash the Cyclops 1.28 to increase power target. So far on air.. 1540.. it throttles exactly at 63 degrees to 1395 every time.
> 
> If I wanted to modify the stock bios and increase the power target, I could just copy the power table's tab from a modified bios?


yep.


----------



## Xotic

Will there be any other steps i need to take if i am going to flash the modded sc bios onto the gigabyte card?
And i will bump my previous question for anyone with a gigabyte card: does it have a sticker covering a screw on the back?


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xotic*
> 
> Okay, so now i cannot get an evga or asus one until the 7th and 15th of april. I have now bought a gigabyte after around 10-15 phonecalls to ocuk and scan. Can anyone who has bought a Gigabyte titan X let me know if there has been a sticker over a screw on the back of the card?


Going by this review: 




The Gigabyte card has NO sticker or anything like that on the screws. In the begining (under 1 minute) he gives a NICE shot of the top of the PCB. I want to say, you are golden with a Gigabyte


----------



## romanlegion13th

Guys just a quick one, my second Evga Titan-X was due yesterday I pre ordered now they are saying there's been a big delay it will be the 15th
They saying they can do a Asus on 7th or gigabyte is in stock
ive got a standard Evga card

dose anyone game in 4K with one card? as i just got a BenQ 32ich IPS monitor yesterday
just wanted some advice really


----------



## Xotic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Going by this review:
> 
> 
> 
> The Gigabyte card has NO sticker or anything like that on the screws. In the begining (under 1 minute) he gives a NICE shot of the top of the PCB. I want to say, you are golden with a Gigabyte


Thank you very much







i am curious now, what is that small cutout at the end of the card for?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - been watching the price on those for .. a month? P3500 or 3600 look great. "Word" has it to wait a bit for a game changer from ASUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These guys do excellent reviews too: http://www.myce.com/review/intel-dc-p3700-800gb-enterprise-ssd-review-an-awesome-machine-part-2-73708/


ROG 1 TB nvme in RAID







? ...there's also the option to load up on system RAM and run a RAM drive - if you have a CPU w/ strong IMC


----------



## veedubfreak

Anyone have the EK backplate for this yet? I ordered my block and backplate over the weekend, but the backplate was out of stock so of course I had to wait for that before they shipped. I figured I'm one of the few edge cases where 12gb should end up being useful. Triple 1440 Dell 27s. Switching from SLI 980 to a single Titan X to get rid of any multicard issues.


----------



## Xotic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Going by this review:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gigabyte card has NO sticker or anything like that on the screws. In the begining (under 1 minute) he gives a NICE shot of the top of the PCB. I want to say, you are golden with a Gigabyte


Do you know why his fps is so low in fc4? It is only running at 1080p yet he is not getting over 60 without an overclock. Seems a bit odd.
Will i need to change anything when flashing the bios to the modded sc as it is a different vendor?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veedubfreak*
> 
> Anyone have the EK backplate for this yet? I ordered my block and backplate over the weekend, but the backplate was out of stock so of course I had to wait for that before they shipped. I figured I'm one of the few edge cases where 12gb should end up being useful. Triple 1440 Dell 27s. Switching from SLI 980 to a single Titan X to get rid of any multicard issues.


I have the backplate, block, fittings, tubings and fuji pads, just not the card xD


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> Guys just a quick one, my second Evga Titan-X was due yesterday I pre ordered now they are saying there's been a big delay it will be the 15th
> They saying they can do a Asus on 7th or gigabyte is in stock
> ive got a standard Evga card
> 
> dose anyone game in 4K with one card? as i just got a BenQ 32ich IPS monitor yesterday
> just wanted some advice really


I don't have my card in my main rig yet so I can't test out 4k. This guys has a TON of videos of single and dual card performance in games. Two seems to be on the money for 4k and ultra settings in most games. It looks like you can get away with one card, but some games you might have to drop a couple settings down for 60fps.

https://www.youtube.com/user/sloppywetblow/search?query=titan+x


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veedubfreak*
> 
> Anyone have the EK backplate for this yet? I ordered my block and backplate over the weekend, but the backplate was out of stock so of course I had to wait for that before they shipped. I figured I'm one of the few edge cases where 12gb should end up being useful. Triple 1440 Dell 27s. Switching from SLI 980 to a single Titan X to get rid of any multicard issues.


I ordered a nickel black plate 2 days ago and it shipped already. It said it was in stock when I ordered.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ROG 1 TB nvme in RAID
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? ...there's also the option to load up on system RAM and run a RAM drive - if you have a CPU w/ strong IMC


not sure what ASUS is up to... was just a "wink and a nod" thing during a discussion on the Intel p3600 drive.


----------



## veedubfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> I ordered a nickel black plate 2 days ago and it shipped already. It said it was in stock when I ordered.


From where? When I ordered on Saturday, they had 1 nickel/acetal block left but no backplates. Performance-pcs. Poor card is just sitting on the desk being all lonely.


----------



## szeged

K have some time now to edit the OP, what do you guys want done? i saw some talk about removing some of the older bios from the bios tab on the front page, any ones in particular you want removed or edited?

stang is at the tint shop, eta is 7:00pm my time so i got about 4 hours or so to edit whatever needs to be fixed or changed.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> K have some time now to edit the OP, what do you guys want done? i saw some talk about removing some of the older bios from the bios tab on the front page, any ones in particular you want removed or edited?
> 
> stang is at the tint shop, eta is 7:00pm my time so i got about 4 hours or so to edit whatever needs to be fixed or changed.


Probably put what Cyclops said about the voltage readings being capped out at 1.274 (i think that's it) so even though through his bios the card is actually drawing higher voltage than that, the monitoring software will still only report it at 1.274 (again, I think). I'll scroll back through the thread when I get a chance and find his exact quote.

Maybe put it in a little FAQ type section.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> K have some time now to edit the OP, what do you guys want done? i saw some talk about removing some of the older bios from the bios tab on the front page, any ones in particular you want removed or edited?
> 
> stang is at the tint shop, eta is 7:00pm my time so i got about 4 hours or so to edit whatever needs to be fixed or changed.


Couple of things:

- Remove the original Cyclops BIOS. He has 2 new ones.

- Add titles next to each of the spoiler sections under the BIOS section, so we can see what is featured inside the spoiler without having to expand it.

Example:

*Cyclops BIOS files:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



list of stuff..
.
.
.



Thanks!


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xotic*
> 
> Do you know why his fps is so low in fc4? It is only running at 1080p yet he is not getting over 60 without an overclock. Seems a bit odd.
> Will i need to change anything when flashing the bios to the modded sc as it is a different vendor?
> I have the backplate, block, fittings, tubings and fuji pads, just not the card xD


Your first question is I'm not sure what the cut-out you are talking about. If you could take a screenshot and put a red box or something around it in paint I could take a guess at it.

I also have no idea why his FPS was so low. Jayztwocents review was getting that same fps but he was playing at 4k. So, I want to say he may have been throttling or something. Also the drivers may have been bad but then again there is only 1 driver set with this new Titan X?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> K have some time now to edit the OP, what do you guys want done? i saw some talk about removing some of the older bios from the bios tab on the front page, any ones in particular you want removed or edited?
> 
> stang is at the tint shop, eta is 7:00pm my time so i got about 4 hours or so to edit whatever needs to be fixed or changed.


I still haven't tinted my windows on my car, probably should since it gets around 104 F in the summer here. Going to be extra dry this year.

Regarding a bios to change, Cyclops would like his newer ones in the OP instead of his first bios that was 2 weeks or so ago. Nvr mind I see you have it in the OP. Maybe change the "Warning: Spoiler!" part to Cyclops 1.28 / 1.31v bios. Otherwise I can see how some may glance over the spoilers and not necessarily see them.

Could add this to the OP if you want, it's in krel's sig:


Spoiler: flashing guide!



1. Get nvflash from the first post. http://bit.ly/1LYAntY
2. Get the BIOS (.rom). Save to the same dir.

3. cmd window:
Start, Run, cmd, right-click, Run as Administrator, go to the nvflash folder.
Shows cards in system with ID

nvflash --list

4. Device Manager:
Start, run, device manager
in Display adapters. right click/Disable all cards

5. cmd window:
To flash:

nvflash -6 GM200.rom

Where GM200 is whatever BIOS you're using. Index option to specify which card to flash, ie.

nvflash -6 --index=0 GM200.rom

You will have to confirm 'y' a few times.

6. Device Manager:
in Display adapters. right click/Enable all cards

7. Reboot, let the card get set up, reboot again.


----------



## Baasha

Is the Cyclops 1.28V BIOS safe for 4-Way on AIR?

I'm a bit hesitant to try it - mainly concerned about temps.

I'm on the EVGA SC-425 BIOS now and using Afterburner. If I use the Cyclops 1.28V, does the voltage automatically go to that or do we have to use PrecisionX to turn up the voltage to 1.28V?


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Is the Cyclops 1.28V BIOS safe for 4-Way on AIR?
> 
> I'm a bit hesitant to try it - mainly concerned about temps.
> 
> I'm on the EVGA SC-425 BIOS now and using Afterburner. If I use the Cyclops 1.28V, does the voltage automatically go to that or do we have to use PrecisionX to turn up the voltage to 1.28V?


Automatic. The mV slider on PX does nothing. Power limit slider does effect it, so that will need to be slid over to 150% with the cyclops bios.

That's the bios I'm using and tested it to make sure a couple days ago.

As for being safe on air, No idea if you will be temp throttled or not.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Automatic. The mV slider on PX does nothing. Power limit slider does effect it, so that will need to be slid over to 150% with the cyclops bios.
> 
> That's the bios I'm using and tested it to make sure a couple days ago.
> 
> As for being safe on air, No idea if you will be temp throttled or not.


hmm.. 150% power w/ 4-Way would be bad since I have an AX1500i.. that means it could pull 1800W just for the GPUs?!??!

Of course, I doubt that much power will be used but I don't want to bork my PSU.

If I use say 110% on the slider, what would the voltage be set to? And would Afterburner show the 1.28V? Right now, even though I selected 'show voltage' it doesn't.. only PrecisionX OSD shows voltage.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> hmm.. 150% power w/ 4-Way would be bad since I have an AX1500i.. that means it could pull 1800W just for the GPUs?!??!
> 
> Of course, I doubt that much power will be used but I don't want to bork my PSU.
> 
> If I use say 110% on the slider, what would the voltage be set to? And would Afterburner show the 1.28V? Right now, even though I selected 'show voltage' it doesn't.. only PrecisionX OSD shows voltage.


It should be fine honestly. I was intentionally throwing everything I could at my system with 2 Titan X 1550 clock @ 1.31V 150% power slider, 5930K @ 4.8 1.43V 1.35 Volts on memory, 150 Watts worth of fans and pumps, all rolling at 100%, and the monitor connected to the power strip and my total from the wall pull was 1100 watts.

You shouldn't have any issues I would think.


----------



## Cyclops

This was the quote:

Don't put too much faith in GPU-Z/Afterburner/etc. voltage reading capability. They are unable to report voltages higher than 1.275V for Maxwell cards just like they are unable to do the same with Kepler cards when you run them higher than 1.212V.

It's not the programs' fault, it's just that these cards have a maximum voltage reading threshold defined by software and the GPU itself so unless you use a multi-meter, you won't get an accurate measurement.

Both of the BIOS's I posted for Titan X go beyond 1.275V so keep that in mind. There is a decent chance you might get a slightly more stable core clock with the lower voltage BIOS which is why I included both so you can test both. 1.281V should be more suitable for air cooled cards than the 1.312V one.

Again, cards behave differently under different circumstances so make sure you try both of them to find out the sweet spot for your individual card(s).


----------



## BigMack70

Well, let me drop this line in here... Nvidia is *NOT* kidding about the 24GB RAM requirement.

Just got my extra 16 GB RAM to upgrade to 32GB and the results were pretty staggering to me:

-Noticeably less stuttering in 4k benchmarks (Valley and Firestrike Ultra in particular) resulting in a 3-6% increase in the graphics score (interestingly, my 3dmark physics score dropped by about 10% with the extra RAM and frequency drop from 2133 to 1866)

-No more out of memory crashes when pagefile is disabled.

-Subjectively, a much smoother experience all around.

Example: 3dmark @ 16GB vs 3dmark @ 32GB, all clock speeds identical except a RAM speed drop from 2133 (16GB) to 1866 (32GB)


----------



## Xotic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Well, let me drop this line in here... Nvidia is *NOT* kidding about the 24GB RAM requirement. Just got my extra 16 GB RAM to upgrade to 32GB and the results were pretty staggering to me:
> -Noticeably less stuttering in 4k benchmarks (Valley and Firestrike Ultra in particular) resulting in a 3-6% increase in the graphics score (interestingly, my 3dmark physics score dropped by about 10% with the extra RAM and frequency drop from 2133 to 1866)
> -No more out of memory crashes when pagefile is disabled.
> -Subjectively, a much smoother experience all around.
> Example: 3dmark @ 16GB vs 3dmark @ 32GB, all clock speeds identical except a RAM speed drop from 2133 (16GB) to 1866 (32GB)


jacob said we only need 8 - 16 reccomended as they have changed it now

http://www.overclock.net/t/1547884/24gb-ram-for-titan-x-to-work/0_100#post_23745194


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xotic*
> 
> jacob said we only need 8 - 16 reccomended as they have changed it now
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1547884/24gb-ram-for-titan-x-to-work/0_100#post_23745194


Fair enough; all I can say is that without a pagefile, at 16GB RAM I could get out of memory crashes in some scenarios. At 32GB, I don't in those same scenarios.

At 16GB in some scenarios, I had some noticeable stuttering. At 32GB, in those same scenarios, I do not. And it provided a quantifiable benefit in benchmarks. Valley maxed out 4k 8x MSAA got about a 100 point boost, and the graphics score on 3dmark got about a 3-4% boost depending on the run.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> This was the quote:
> 
> Don't put too much faith in GPU-Z/Afterburner/etc. voltage reading capability. They are unable to report voltages higher than 1.275V for Maxwell cards just like they are unable to do the same with Kepler cards when you run them higher than 1.212V.
> 
> It's not the programs' fault, it's just that these cards have a maximum voltage reading threshold defined by software and the GPU itself so unless you use a multi-meter, you won't get an accurate measurement.
> 
> Both of the BIOS's I posted for Titan X go beyond 1.275V so keep that in mind. There is a decent chance you might get a slightly more stable core clock with the lower voltage BIOS which is why I included both so you can test both. 1.281V should be more suitable for air cooled cards than the 1.312V one.
> 
> Again, cards behave differently under different circumstances so make sure you try both of them to find out the sweet spot for your individual card(s).


So do you suggest the slider be at 150% - and would that be 'safe' for a 1500W PSU?


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> So do you suggest the slider be at 150% - and would that be 'safe' for a 1500W PSU?


Just have a Kill-A-Watt (or that Corsair software) and check it out but I don't think you'll pull more than 1300W but that's just a big guess. Even if you set it to 150%, the card will only pull whatever it can due to voltage constraints. The power limiter just allows the card to handle the maximum amount of power without throttling, while not necessarily creating insane demands when it comes to power draw.

Since you are on air I would certainly keep an eye on temps, especially with 4 sammiched together.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Thats an Awesome overclocking guide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you can check voltage on back of the card..... highlighted yellow


Thanks for posting that...and yep that is read point. hot lead as in pic, and just make sure you find a good ground for stable readings if anyone else measures. very easy to do.

backplate is off, have cyclops 1.312v bios loaded, already read/played with mine... my 1.281v, 1.31v and 1.35v bios with multimeter. So far on mine max is 1.273 by multimet.

I will try to take a pic of active measurements, but need 3 hands, not to mention if pic is off angle flash blurs readout.



EDIT: ok on all bioses, 99% of time my fluke multimeter reads 1.272-1.273v, stays there for 5 mins solid, with any bios that has volts set to 1.281 or higher when Kboost is on. When I turn Kboost off, the volts fluctuate appropriately, and more difficult to measure, ? grounding issue as well. When first turn computer on, I can get reads that fluctuate, and ? grounding issue where I was using pcb, usually in 1.27 range. But then I switched to one of the the screws in pcb for ground, which gives a very stable reading. At load, 1.276 was highest reading, but again 5 mins straight hovered between 1.272 to 1.273, ie same as my bios.

Im going to play a little more with it, reloading my bios before putting back on, and with couple different bioses, and may try some pics including monitor showing volts....but that will be really difficult. But I think now that I have a really stable ground, and with Kboost, max volts is 1.27ish

If anyone does this, use small leads...and use one of the screws in pcb, make sure you have good contact.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Is the Cyclops 1.28V BIOS safe for 4-Way on AIR?
> 
> I'm a bit hesitant to try it - mainly concerned about temps.
> 
> I'm on the EVGA SC-425 BIOS now and using Afterburner. If I use the Cyclops 1.28V, does the voltage automatically go to that or do we have to use PrecisionX to turn up the voltage to 1.28V?


I'm thinking to flash my bios too, i was going to use the EVGA SC-425 BIOS. May i ask why you wanna change it to the cyclops one?
My card is more stable when i only use power target and not additional voltage. Do you think the cyclops bios would be a better fit for my case?
I'm on air by the way.


----------



## Shogon

Card arrived! Too bad I can't even test it on air







. Or hmm, maybe I can if I do something weird with my loop.


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> with either I get the same max FPS/scores, power consumption... etc. how was 1.3V better?


I was not stable with the 1.28v bios but with the 1.31v im rock solid at 1590 (with boost).
Also i have high ASIC 78.2 so my card should not perform as good with the extra voltage but it does.
I think the whole ASIC thing on Keplar and Maxwell cards is BS tbh as i said before, dont mean much when your on water.
My 690 was only 63 ASIC and it overclocked on water like a monster with a volt-mod.
As for air i would not know mate as i have not been on air for years, i take all my cards to water and skip air. As soon as i take the gpu out the box the waterblock goes on right away .








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neb9*
> 
> Where are the newer versions?


Maybe in the OP if they been included.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> How did my bench BIOS work for you? It should be similar to the 1.312 Cyclops BIOS, but with higher TDP in default as well as max slider. Base clock is a bit higher as well, about +100 more.


I think that was the only one i didnt try because i remember you saying it was similar to Cyclops 1.31v
I shoulda tried it anyhow, please send me a link to it and i will try it.
I did try all the other Bioses that you had "The 4 pack" they were ok but not the best for me.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> I'm thinking to flash my bios too, i was going to use the EVGA SC-425 BIOS. May i ask why you wanna change it to the cyclops one?
> My card is more stable when i only use power target and not additional voltage. Do you think the cyclops bios would be a better fit for my case?
> I'm on air by the way.


I get somewhere around 1415 on the core with the SC-425 bios and around 1470 with the cyclops 1.28. On air I'm reaching 88c in Watch Dogs, so I'd take it easy.


----------



## opt33

With stable ground (again screws to pcb), and using my multimeter on steady read, rather than max read (which may stay on a fluctuation)....the max volts on these is 1.276v, that is with cyclops 1.31, 1.28, or mine.

Running firestrike extreme with either cyclops 1.31 or my 1.28, the volts locked in 1.272-1.273 range for entire time, both runs. another pic of same....but flash caught multimeter going from 1.272 to 1.273 so read 1.27.

Bottom line any voltage changes in bios from 1.281 on, are going to work the same.



and most pics look like this...flash obscuring reading or wrong angle.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> I get somewhere around 1415 on the core with the SC-425 bios and around 1470 with the cyclops 1.28. On air I'm reaching 88c in Watch Dogs, so I'd take it easy.


Is the 1415 with any additional vcore? I can get up to 1430 with stock vcore on the SC 425 BIOS. I know there are several people who have hit over 1500 on air with this BIOS at +112mv vcore. All cards are different of course.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> With stable ground (again screws to pcb), and using my multimeter on steady read, rather than max read (which may stay on a fluctuation)....the max volts on these is 1.276v, that is with cyclops 1.31, 1.28, or mine.
> 
> Running firestrike extreme with either cyclops 1.31 or my 1.28, the volts locked in 1.272-1.273 range for entire time, both runs. another pic of same....but flash caught multimeter going from 1.272 to 1.273 so read 1.27.
> 
> Bottom line any voltage changes in bios from 1.281 on, are going to work the same.


Thanks for confirming this. +Rep

I had a feeling this was being limited, just don't have a DMM on hand to prove it.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Card arrived! Too bad I can't even test it on air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . *Or hmm, maybe I can if I do something weird with my loop.*


...go for it ! ...lot's of options to go weird with the loop







PM me if you need any weird advice


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## rt123

^^^^^
That first pic is just crazy.


----------



## Xotic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Your first question is I'm not sure what the cut-out you are talking about. If you could take a screenshot and put a red box or something around it in paint I could take a guess at it.


On the top right hand side of the picture, there is a small rectangle with 2 holes either side of it.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...go for it ! ...lot's of options to go weird with the loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM me if you need any weird advice
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Now that you have one loop cooling all of you systems you should get one power supply to power all the systems










http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Cases-and-Cooling/Miller-Electric-10500W-Power-Supply-Unit-Review


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Is the 1415 with any additional vcore? I can get up to 1430 with stock vcore on the SC 425 BIOS. I know there are several people who have hit over 1500 on air with this BIOS at +112mv vcore. All cards are different of course.


That was 1415 with +112mv, but my voltage would drop from 1.243v, to 1.205v along with the clocks quite quickly after launching a game due to temps. So 1415 after the drop to 1.205 where it would remain solid. I'll have a block in a week to see what I can do with 1.243v, and on.


----------



## Evoly

Could anyone who uses the TitanX without a custom loop do me a favor and do a benchmark in 16x and one in 8x? I did hear that it makes way more difference on the Titan X than on any other card. Since my backplate solution will depend on it, I would seriously like to see something there.

(Rampage V. 1. 16x PCIe lane just fits a small backplate)


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...go for it ! ...lot's of options to go weird with the loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM me if you need any weird advice
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Haha nice! I think I have a plan already sorted. I just need to use on of these and my loop will be as if nothing changed. I've had the window of my Parvum forever so it won't look that weird with some copper piping sticking out all weird like. Also it's funny how DHL requires a signature for the block yet my Titan X was just left at the door









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xotic*
> 
> On the top right hand side of the picture, there is a small rectangle with 2 holes either side of it.


You know I'm not sure. It could of been a spot for another power connector, or something like the EVbot for voltage reading / adjustments.


----------



## 636cc of fury

Tried the Cyclops 1.31v bios (much better results with my 66% ASIC card) with some AC and results are killer for stock cooler.



http://imgur.com/D5ANiGB





http://imgur.com/YMEuiX3


----------



## CaliLife17

So finally got my 2 titan X's installed under water, and just finished installing windows, so going to start playing with them tonight. Already tried FFXIV since i play that a lot, and was still only getting 60-70fps on 2560x1440, but GPU usage was like 50-60, so i think FFXIV has some bad SLI performance issues. Will try Heaven and Valley just to see what it really does.

What do you guys life more EVGA PX or AB? I have always used PX but I always see people use AB, so curious what you all are using and why.

@szeged I think it would be good to add to the front page, links to AB and PX, and also the post with instructions on how to edit the config for AB so it works with Titan X.


----------



## Xotic

Has anyone here who is using a rampage iv extreme mobo tried to install the titan with a backplate on it in the top pcie slot??
I just noticed that the current spacing between the top of my card and the onboard sound "block" on the rear io area is around 4-5mm. just wondering if i might actually need different fittings to get the thing onto my board D:


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xotic*
> 
> Has anyone here who is using a rampage iv extreme mobo tried to install the titan with a backplate on it in the top pcie slot??
> I just noticed that the current spacing between the top of my card and the onboard sound "block" on the rear io area is around 4-5mm. just wondering if i might actually need different fittings to get the thing onto my board D:


I can let you know by next tuesday / wednesday .. have a Rive and about to waterblock / back plate the cards when the ekwb package arrives - hopefully its just enough space.


----------



## Xotic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> I can let you know by next tuesday / wednesday .. have a Rive and about to waterblock / back plate the cards when the ekwb package arrives - hopefully its just enough space.


Ah, i am getting my card on saturday, as i already have everything else. Has anybody already done this? Or will i be the first unfortunate one to find out the hard way?


----------



## carlhil2

Just flashed the Cyclops 1.28 bios, my first bench, +80 on the core, +500 on the ram, didn't touch anything else...
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4487096 need water..


----------



## Smokey the Bear

The vrm's on the back sure get toasty. They hit 100-110c with the cyclops 1.28 bios on air.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Just flashed the Cyclops 1.28 bios, my first bench, +80 on the core, +500 on the ram, didn't touch anything else...
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4487096


nice run, yeah with cyclops 1.281 bios, my core speed went to 1547 w/max volts, vs 1420 with stock 1.169v, and 1474 with 1.224v (but with cyclops power limits). So about 70 increase core speed from 1.224v to 1.281v.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> The vrm's on the back sure get toasty. They hit 100-110c with the cyclops 1.28 bios on air.


Thanks for info, others been notices same....and crap, I was going to measure my vrm temps on water with my IR gun when I had backplate off....ppcs needs to hurry up and get .5mm fuji in, will have to remove backplate again then.


----------



## fliggopolis

Just got my card but haven't had much time to test it because I'm out out town for the weekend. ASIC is 84.8 and so far I've gotten 1437 on the core stable with stock voltage but haven't touched the memory yet. Probably won't either until I get a fan to blow on the back of the card. The memory chip temperature is pretty high so I'd rather not make it any higher.


----------



## carlhil2

I really don't want to push it on air, those ram chips make me nervous...


----------



## romanlegion13th

just messing with skyrim used 9.93 GB of VRAM in skyrim modded everything maxed AA ex. DSR 7680X4320 from native 4K
any one hit the 12gb yet?


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> just messing with skyrim used 9.93 GB of VRAM in skyrim modded everything maxed AA ex. DSR 7680X4320 from native 4K
> any one hit the 12gb yet?


fps? I doubt it.. modded skyrim would be your best bet.. add more addons!


----------



## DarkIdeals

So....anyone know where these are in stock? Trying to find one forever and no luck. Got some money to get one and going to sell my 980 kingpins to get the 2nd one and waterblocks but i can't find them anywhere. God i'm so tired of cards always being out of stock for weeks on end when i want them lol.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Ok Folks

we can now have an idea of how the titan x block from aquacomputer will perform (assuming there is no major change between the two):

http://www.xtremerigs.net/2015/04/02/aquacomputer-kryographics-for-gtx-980-review-aquacomputers-gtx-980-water-block-active-backplate/

with active and non-active backplate results too. Bottom line is: Excellent VRM temps (with or without the active backplate), good restriction and not so shining core temps.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Ok Folks
> 
> we can now have an idea of how the titan x block from aquacomputer will perform (assuming there is no major change between the two):
> 
> http://www.xtremerigs.net/2015/04/02/aquacomputer-kryographics-for-gtx-980-review-aquacomputers-gtx-980-water-block-active-backplate/


maybe a buy for me because the nickle one is soooo pretty but we will see. lol.


----------



## 5150 Joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Ok Folks
> 
> we can now have an idea of how the titan x block from aquacomputer will perform (assuming there is no major change between the two):
> 
> http://www.xtremerigs.net/2015/04/02/aquacomputer-kryographics-for-gtx-980-review-aquacomputers-gtx-980-water-block-active-backplate/
> 
> with active and non-active backplate results too. Bottom line is: Excellent VRM temps (with or without the active backplate), good restriction and not so shining core temps.


Doesn't seem that great and look wise I think those EK blocks are way nicer.


----------



## romanlegion13th

W
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> fps? I doubt it.. modded skyrim would be your best bet.. add more addons!


was just testing to see how much vram I could use I will play in 4K or DSR 5K
As the Titan X kills all games if you turn AA off
I think if I truned AA off I could play in that 8k lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xotic*
> 
> Has anyone here who is using a rampage iv extreme mobo tried to install the titan with a backplate on it in the top pcie slot??
> I just noticed that the current spacing between the top of my card and the onboard sound "block" on the rear io area is around 4-5mm. just wondering if i might actually need different fittings to get the thing onto my board D:


yes. you mean slot 1 closest to the cpu? If so, the EK backplate fits in fine.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> ^^^^^
> That first pic is just crazy.


...seemed like a really good idea at the time, and back then, NO quick disconnects...rectified that quickly








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Now that you have one loop cooling all of you systems you should get one power supply to power all the systems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Cases-and-Cooling/Miller-Electric-10500W-Power-Supply-Unit-Review


April fools was yesterday







but nice try mate








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Haha nice! I think I have a plan already sorted. I just need to use on of these and my loop will be as if nothing changed. *I've had the window of my Parvum forever* -snip-.


...running w/ a case is 'so yesterday'...much more fun to spill a Starbucks Vente all over as much as you can possibly hit with one go, covers the deductible for the insurance...


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I really don't want to push it on air, those ram chips make me nervous...


on guru3d they showed the thermal signature both at stock and overclocked and it was the same. They said as long you keep the card cool the heat signature will remain the same. Does that mean we don't have to worry about the ram chips as long the temps are below... (what's a safe number to say=put number here).


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Ok Folks
> 
> we can now have an idea of how the titan x block from aquacomputer will perform (assuming there is no major change between the two):
> 
> http://www.xtremerigs.net/2015/04/02/aquacomputer-kryographics-for-gtx-980-review-aquacomputers-gtx-980-water-block-active-backplate/
> 
> with active and non-active backplate results too. Bottom line is: Excellent VRM temps (with or without the active backplate), good restriction and not so shining core temps.


Thats the reason y the tj11 180mm penetrator fans are awesome at this. Active fan blowing on the backplates


----------



## 636cc of fury

some moar











http://imgur.com/9KZO6Of





http://imgur.com/Eitlh2l





http://imgur.com/5ZMIdT1





http://imgur.com/YOBYzsn


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> some moar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, on air too, that's crazy...I can't crack 22000 graphics in Firestrike...


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Wow, on air too, that's crazy...I can't crack 22000 graphics in Firestrike...


I bet 11k is doable on FSX with good water cooling, going to order some blocks for the first time in years and pull the loop out of storage.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Ok Folks
> 
> we can now have an idea of how the titan x block from aquacomputer will perform (assuming there is no major change between the two):
> 
> http://www.xtremerigs.net/2015/04/02/aquacomputer-kryographics-for-gtx-980-review-aquacomputers-gtx-980-water-block-active-backplate/
> 
> with active and non-active backplate results too. Bottom line is: Excellent VRM temps (with or without the active backplate), good restriction and not so shining core temps.


Thanks for sharing Gabriel and also thank Stern for all his hard work testing etc.


----------



## Xotic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes. you mean slot 1 closest to the cpu? If so, the EK backplate fits in fine.


That looks like a different board to mine. This is how much space i have atm with my 690 (and yes i know i have a dust problem







i have not gotten the metrovac out for a while):


Also, in the instructions for the backplate installation it shows that i need to put a square pad onto the back of the chip area:


However, there are 2 squares on the backplate. One is the indent, the other is a smaller one inside that has been brushed in the other direction. The thermal pads seem to be the right size for the small square, but not the big one. Am i supposed to cut multiple pieces and make a bigger square? or does it want the smaller one only?:


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> With stable ground (again screws to pcb), and using my multimeter on steady read, rather than max read (which may stay on a fluctuation)....the max volts on these is 1.276v, that is with cyclops 1.31, 1.28, or mine.
> 
> Running firestrike extreme with either cyclops 1.31 or my 1.28, the volts locked in 1.272-1.273 range for entire time, both runs. another pic of same....but flash caught multimeter going from 1.272 to 1.273 so read 1.27.
> 
> Bottom line any voltage changes in bios from 1.281 on, are going to work the same.
> 
> 
> 
> and most pics look like this...flash obscuring reading or wrong angle.


Great stuff









So any idea what is going on then with the core clock speeds? If the voltage isn't going over the 1.27 as your test shows, why are myself and others getting higher core clock speeds on the 1.31 bios than the 1.28 bios?

from my point of view (that of someone in way over their head) what I've experienced so far, as have many others, jives perfectly with what Cyclops is saying that the card is pulling more than reported at 1.274 or whatever. Your tests show that this isn't true. I know you and Cyclops both know your stuff and a lot of us rely on both of you guys expertise on these matters, so what's actually going on here?


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xotic*
> 
> That looks like a different board to mine. This is how much space i have atm with my 690 (and yes i know i have a dust problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have not gotten the metrovac out for a while):
> 
> 
> Also, in the instructions for the backplate installation it shows that i need to put a square pad onto the back of the chip area:
> 
> 
> However, there are 2 squares on the backplate. One is the indent, the other is a smaller one inside that has been brushed in the other direction. The thermal pads seem to be the right size for the small square, but not the big one. Am i supposed to cut multiple pieces and make a bigger square? or does it want the smaller one only?:


fill up the larger square with pieces.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Great stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So any idea what is going on then with the core clock speeds? If the voltage isn't going over the 1.27 as your test shows, why are myself and others getting higher core clock speeds on the 1.31 bios than the 1.28 bios?
> 
> from my point of view (that of someone in way over their head) what I've experienced so far, as have many others, jives perfectly with what Cyclops is saying that the card is pulling more than reported at 1.274 or whatever. Your tests show that this isn't true. I know you and Cyclops both know your stuff and a lot of us rely on both of you guys expertise on these matters, so what's actually going on here?


There are 2 that I know of that said they got higher scores with 1.31 bios you were one, others including myself, Sheyster have gotten same scores. Also power readings increase up to 1.27v on my testing, then stop. But, that is why I checked power and then with DMM, as I wanted to see if my OC simply was not going higher with higher volts, or if volts were not going higher.

If I were you, I would recheck with both bioses and make sure you didnt have slider set differently, and I didnt look at them that carefully to see if he made any other minor changes between 2.

but no question, the volts are locked at 1.27 on mine, regardless of current bios, though someone may figure out how to increase in future. Also, if you have a DMM, takes less than an hour to remove backplate, test at max voltage point, then put backplate back on...longer if going to play around like I did. Im hoping someone can get it unlocked, I would expect to OC further, since mine scales to 1.27 current max. But if you really want to answer that question yourself so you see with your own eyes...very easy to do, if you have DMM.


----------



## clipse84

evga titan x sc available for 1089

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487130


----------



## carlhil2

$90 for an OC? and the Egg removed the "Iron Egg.." lowest price guarantee..lol..


----------



## dentnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> $90 for an OC? and the Egg removed the "Iron Egg.." lowest price guarantee..lol..


I know exactly what you mean lol I have one sitting in my cart ready to pull the trigger but that extra $90 for just a bios is really making me have doubts. What would you guys do should I pull the trigger or wait till the regular edition is in stock ?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dentnu*
> 
> I know exactly what you mean lol I have one sitting in my cart ready to pull the trigger but that extra $90 for just a bios is really making me have doubts. What would you guys do should I pull the trigger or wait till the regular edition is in stock ?


If you have the loot, get it...


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dentnu*
> 
> I know exactly what you mean lol I have one sitting in my cart ready to pull the trigger but that extra $90 for just a bios is really making me have doubts. What would you guys do should I pull the trigger or wait till the regular edition is in stock ?


considering how difficult they are to find right now... pull!


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> There are 2 that I know of that said they got higher scores with 1.31 bios you were one, others including myself, Sheyster have gotten same scores. Also power readings increase up to 1.27v on my testing, then stop. But, that is why I checked power and then with DMM, as I wanted to see if my OC simply was not going higher with higher volts, or if volts were not going higher.
> 
> If I were you, I would recheck with both bioses and make sure you didnt have slider set differently, and I didnt look at them that carefully to see if he made any other minor changes between 2.
> 
> but no question, the volts are locked at 1.27 on mine, regardless of current bios, though someone may figure out how to increase in future. Also, if you have a DMM, takes less than an hour to remove backplate, test at max voltage point, then put backplate back on...longer if going to play around like I did. Im hoping someone can get it unlocked, I would expect to OC further, since mine scales to 1.27 current max. But if you really want to answer that question yourself so you see with your own eyes...very easy to do, if you have DMM.


Oh I don't doubt you at all, if it came across like that I definitely didn't intend it to. My 3dmark scores are lower on the higher voltage bios, it's just for some reason I was able to get the clock speed up another 20 mhz using it (based on the monitoring software, not the gpu-z read out) before it crashed both with the memory clocks left at base speeds. That said, you may well be right and I just derped up somehow and had a setting incorrectly set. I'll go back over the weekend and re-test and see if I get similar results.

If you don't mind me asking, when measuring the back of the PCB on the DMM, is that the actual current going into the chip itself or just the power coming from the PSU and not the PCI-E? I'm completely unfamiliar with the more in-depth GPU workings and it's all pretty confusing, and reading articles talking about gpu's oscillating from 400 watts to 40 watts of draw in articles like this: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/graphics-card-power-supply-balance,3979.html just makes it worse.


----------



## dentnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> If you have the loot, get it...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> considering how difficult they are to find right now... pull!


Just pulled the trigger should have it by Monday if it ship tomorrow. Can't wait till Monday Thanks


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Oh I don't doubt you at all, if it came across like that I definitely didn't intend it to. My 3dmark scores are lower on the higher voltage bios, it's just for some reason I was able to get the clock speed up another 20 mhz using it (based on the monitoring software, not the gpu-z read out) before it crashed both with the memory clocks left at base speeds. That said, you may well be right and I just derped up somehow and had a setting incorrectly set. I'll go back over the weekend and re-test and see if I get similar results.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, when measuring the back of the PCB on the DMM, is that the actual current going into the chip itself or just the power coming from the PSU and not the PCI-E? I'm completely unfamiliar with the more in-depth GPU workings and it's all pretty confusing, and reading articles talking about gpu's oscillating from 400 watts to 40 watts of draw in articles like this: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/graphics-card-power-supply-balance,3979.html just makes it worse.


...re PSU balance I leaned some of this the hard way with 4x 780 Ti Classies on EVBots - even at less than outrageous GPU and VRAM voltage, those could not reliably be run w/ a combo of 2x 1200w single rails and 1x 850w single rail when put under extreme stress (Catzilla 1440p has some tests in it which are great to expose weakness). After some lengthy PMs w/ some of Asus' folks, I ended up springing for the best multi-rails I could find (ie re. ripple, cross loading and other measures beyond sheer wattage). I find that Kitguru has some pretty decent and extensive testing, i.e.

http://www.kitguru.net/components/power-supplies/zardon/antec-high-current-pro-platinum-1300w-psu-review/

http://www.kitguru.net/components/power-supplies/zardon/bequiet-dark-power-pro-10-1200w-psu-review/


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchroSCP*
> 
> Got my waterblocks in yesterday and installed the Asus Titan X, the thing is as fast as my 970 SLI setup was out of the box. Temps are good and it took a +200 core/400 mem overclock easily, will push it more and try a different bios later to see what this thing can do.
> 
> Also found a screaming deal on a used Asus swift g-sync display so added that as well, huge difference...hard to believe that is a TN panel. The Dell 1440p I was using has a nice picture but seeing g-sync / 144Hz in action with the high framerates of the Titan X is a game changer. BF4 is a whole new game, the clarity is unbelievable.


Great setup.







I can say that my Titan X paired with my ROG Swift or my new Acer Predator XB270HU have been the pinnacle of PC graphics. And this is out of the countless setups i have had over the years including multiple Surround/Eyefinity & 4K setups.


----------



## gavros777

I finally bit the bullet and flashed my bios to cyclops 1.2 then said why not and flashed it again to the 1.3

Benchmark and game stable at:

GPU CLOCK +320
MEM CLOCK OFFSET +470(I can raise it higher but on fire strike i get a lower physics score if do, does anyone knows why?)

Max gpu clock boost i've seen at +320 is 1509mhz.

I'm on air and on firestrike temps wont go higher than 80. On far cry 4 they go as high as 88. After 85c fan speed goes at 100%.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Great setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can say that my Titan X paired with my ROG Swift or my new Acer Predator XB270HU have been the pinnacle of PC graphics. And this is out of the countless setups i have had over the years including multiple Surround/Eyefinity & 4K setups.


Stop it swo You are making me think about selling my 1440p to get into 4k and I thought a titan would be just enough for me to play games unhindered.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> I finally bit the bullet and flashed my bios to cyclops 1.2 then said why not and flashed it again to the 1.3
> 
> Benchmark and game stable at:
> 
> GPU CLOCK +320
> MEM CLOCK OFFSET +470(I can raise it higher but on fire strike i get a lower physics score if do, does anyone knows why?)
> 
> Max gpu clock boost i've seen at +320 is 1509mhz.
> 
> I'm on air and on firestrike temps wont go higher than 80. On far cry 4 they go as high as 88. After 85c fan speed goes at 100%.


wayyy to high for air usage. IMO. Your Vrms must be at around 100c+


----------



## gavros777

By the way to all noobs like me who might need more assistance flashing the bios. Just do a youtube search "nvflash". I wouldn't be able to accomplish flashing my bios haven't i watch those videos. The guide on the first page is great i just got lost on the cmd commands part. The videos on youtube helped a lot on that part.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Stop it swo You are making me think about selling my 1440p to get into 4k and I thought a titan would be just enough for me to play games unhindered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wayyy to high for air usage. IMO. Your Vrms must be at around 100c+


I wont be going 4K until we get 120hz DP1.3, for gaming at least. Photos/vids & work related jobs are great on a large 4k IPS.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> wayyy to high for air usage. IMO. Your Vrms must be at around 100c+


On guru3d they say
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/nvidia_geforce_gtx_titan_x_review,32.html
*"Once overclocked the heat signature of the card does not differ much from the original clocks. This is mainly due to the fact that we increase the fan RPM towards 55%, not at all noisy but it brings a little more cooling performance to the table."*

So... are those vrm heatsinks a good idea?
http://www.amazon.com/Cosmos-Copper-Cooling-Heatsinks-cooler/dp/B00637X42A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1428038413&sr=8-1&keywords=vrm+heatsink


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> By the way to all noobs like me who might need more assistance flashing the bios. Just do a youtube search "nvflash". I wouldn't be able to accomplish flashing my bios haven't i watch those videos. The guide on the first page is great i just got lost on the cmd commands part. The videos on youtube helped a lot on that part.


Check linus gtx970 video on the zero fan speed. Its the same for titan x.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> On guru3d they say
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/nvidia_geforce_gtx_titan_x_review,32.html
> *"Once overclocked the heat signature of the card does not differ much from the original clocks. This is mainly due to the fact that we increase the fan RPM towards 55%, not at all noisy but it brings a little more cooling performance to the table."*
> 
> So... are those vrm heatsinks a good idea?
> http://www.amazon.com/Cosmos-Copper-Cooling-Heatsinks-cooler/dp/B00637X42A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1428038413&sr=8-1&keywords=vrm+heatsink


They didnt use any custom bios, we do.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> They didnt use any custom bios, we do.


So it's better to back down a bit?
What if i can keep my temps below 90c when gaming?
Plus after i'm done gaming i put everything back to default.
I only game for 1 hour or 2 a day.

Is it still not ok?


----------



## gerardfraser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> So it's better to back down a bit?
> What if i can keep my temps below 90c when gaming?
> Plus after i'm done gaming i put everything back to default.
> I only game for 1 hour or 2 a day.
> 
> Is it still not ok?


It is your card you can do anything you want.Also you have a warranty.
If you want go to a hardware store buy a cheap temp gun and check VRM's and see if your hitting high numbers like 110C+


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> So it's better to back down a bit?
> What if i can keep my temps below 90c when gaming?
> Plus after i'm done gaming i put everything back to default.
> I only game for 1 hour or 2 a day.
> 
> Is it still not ok?


For me those temps are unacceptable. It would be below 76-78c even if i had to sacrifice my oc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> I wont be going 4K until we get 120hz DP1.3, for gaming at least. Photos/vids & work related jobs are great on a large 4k IPS.


Crap i keep thinking that acer is a 4k gsync but its a 1440p 144hz gsync. Ugh just thinking of going from a 110hz qnix to a 800+ 144hz gsync makes my wallet sad lol. But i nees to experience gsync to make a decision. I think lol.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> So it's better to back down a bit?
> What if i can keep my temps below 90c when gaming?
> Plus after i'm done gaming i put everything back to default.
> I only game for 1 hour or 2 a day.
> 
> Is it still not ok?


I would and did back down. I pointed an ir gun at my vrms and hottest was 110c after only a short while in watch dogs using the cyclops 1.28v bios. Core temps read no higher than 88c.

Using the sc-425 bios, at 1410/8000 the vrms don't exceed 85 or so tops. I immediately flashed back until my block arrives, and even then, I'm wondering how much it'll lower the vrm on the back of the card.


----------



## YamiJustin

I want this card so bad (only haven't bought it because I want to see the specs of the 390X)

Anyone have a chance to play heavily modded Skyrim at 4k, with heavy graphic mods like ENB?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> So it's better to back down a bit?
> What if i can keep my temps below 90c when gaming?
> Plus after i'm done gaming i put everything back to default.
> I only game for 1 hour or 2 a day.
> 
> Is it still not ok?


Well, the card has warranty, but its definitely not the best operating temps for the card. Will it damage something? Maybe not with 1-2 increments, but not positive. And with those temps you are going to see some big time thottling.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> For me those temps are unacceptable. It would be below 76-78c even if i had to sacrifice my oc.
> Crap i keep thinking that acer is a 4k gsync but its a 1440p 144hz gsync. Ugh just thinking of going from a 110hz qnix to a 800+ 144hz gsync makes my wallet sad lol. But i nees to experience gsync to make a decision. I think lol.


I would purchase a Gsync monitor from a site that has a good return policy if you are not satisfied with your purchase. Its definitely something that needs to be witnessed. Swift or Predator. Coming from a Qnix the Swift colors will look pretty washed out to you though. You wont notice too much of a difference in those games where you are 120fps +(except for less motion blur), but those hard to run @ max settings games, which run 40-100fps, they will be a night a day difference. One you try it, it will be hard to live without. You have the worlds best GPU, its pretty awesome when combined with the world best monitor.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YamiJustin*
> 
> I want this card so bad (only haven't bought it because I want to see the specs of the 390X)
> 
> Anyone have a chance to play heavily modded Skyrim at 4k, with heavy graphic mods like ENB?


The 390x spec is overwhelming and should be true.

Amd will always win on the most powerful dual 8 pin, heater n dust buster all in one gc. Its when you see what you can do with that excess fps you realize a fact. If amd had their way n nvidia followed that part, we will be stuck at higher resolution insane fps console ports.

Nvidia biggest flaw in comparison atm is 3-4 way scaling and surround gaming.

So decide based on that n others things nvidia offer cause the power part of a card that had to be wced with dual 8pin is unquestionable.. If not there will be a million memes if the fail.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clipse84*
> 
> evga titan x sc available for 1089
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487130


OOS already.. I wonder how many they got in.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> OOS already.. I wonder how many they got in.


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121923 Guy who bought the SC should cancel and snatch this up..it's ASUS though..


----------



## seross69

Out of stock again


----------



## sonarctica

Would a thermal paste change decrease it's temp over stock paste? Cause i get max 83-84c with the stock stuff, and thought of using a better compound until i decide to get the Accelero Xtreme IV


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> With stable ground (again screws to pcb), and using my multimeter on steady read, rather than max read (which may stay on a fluctuation)....the max volts on these is 1.276v, that is with cyclops 1.31, 1.28, or mine.
> 
> Running firestrike extreme with either cyclops 1.31 or my 1.28, the volts locked in 1.272-1.273 range for entire time, both runs. another pic of same....but flash caught multimeter going from 1.272 to 1.273 so read 1.27.


thats what it is atm
you cannot go above 1.27V hardlimit via a simple bios mod...
that 1.3V bios provided here will not go above that limit
if your multimeter is measuring more than 1.27v it would measure it even without that 1.3v bios

guys talking about better oc performance with that 1.3v bios are trapped in their dreams


----------



## Spiriva

(I saw that someone was asking the other day but i cant find the post to quote answer, but i hope you read this anyhow)










I run my Titan X like this, and in games it boost up to around 1570mhz, the memory i just sat to +240 and left it there, prolly cause thats what i used on my 780ti´s.
The volt sits at 1.274v according to evga px 16, during gaming. Its completly stable like this, and im happy with how it preforms.
At full load during 3dmark or gaming it maxes out at around 33-34c.










I did try it with the stock cooler on before putting it under water (ek block), but i didnt flash the bios using air cooler. Anyhow with the stock cooler on, it boosted up to 1330ish mhz and sat around 83c (with the fan curve on auto).

*Btw i just saw that new drivers are out for us to play with

*Nvidia GeForce Hotfix Driver 350.05*

_This is a GeForce Hot Fix driver, version 350.05 that addresses the following issues:

Battlefield Hardline - crash with Direct X error message on some systems
Dragon Age: Inquisition - TDR crash with some 600 and 700 series cards
_
x64 -> http://international.download.nvidia.com/Windows/350.05/350.05-desktop-win8-win7-winvista-64bit-international.hf.exe
x86 -> http://international.download.nvidia.com/Windows/350.05/350.05-desktop-win8-win7-winvista-32bit-international.hf.exe

r349_95-7
PhysX 9.15.0324
OPENGL 4.50
OPENCL 1.2
CUDA 7.0.0_Full_Profile


----------



## cowie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> thats what it is atm
> you cannot go above 1.27V hardlimit via a simple bios mod...
> that 1.3V bios provided here will not go above that limit
> if your multimeter is measuring more than 1.27v it would measure it even without that 1.3v bios
> 
> guys talking about better oc performance with that 1.3v bios are trapped in their dreams


I get 1.30 on my dmm
from 3 different spots









before that bios was 1.20v with +100mv it was 1.276


----------



## skummm

Ok.

Received and fitted my EK block and backplate and rebuilt my system.

Very nice build quality on both items









Still bedding in so no massive overclocks yet and no point in going for records as i'm only rocking a quad core CPU but with my loop the hottest I can get the Titan X to at stock volts so far is 35C









This is at 1304 core and ram at stock for now..... almost time for a more aggressive bios









BTW I still have a spare Acetal + Nickel EK block if anyone needs one in the UK.... I'll be sticking it on Ebay on Tuesday if no takers


----------



## YamiJustin

They sell an official Titan X plate for cooling? How much?


----------



## skummm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YamiJustin*
> 
> They sell an official Titan X plate for cooling? How much?


€29.95 direct from EK +postage


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> some moar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/9KZO6Of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/Eitlh2l
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/5ZMIdT1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/YOBYzsn


Thats an insane oc on the GPU, 1654 and boosting to 1755mhz on air, is that correct?
If it is thats the best card ive seen so far and best oc.


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> Thats an insane oc on the GPU, 1654 and boosting to 1755mhz on air, is that correct?
> If it is thats the best card ive seen so far and best oc.


modified bios with boost cap around 1500
using overclocking tools after that will result in such insane clocks - while it is ~ 1550









can post a shot with 1900 in gpu-z without faking it


----------



## ssgwright

best I could do... 1518 / 8000 and on water...


----------



## madmarc69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> best I could do... 1518 / 8000 and on water...


Same to me. More Mhz -> worse stability. 1519/8000/425TDP/1.274V under water works fine and stable (SLI). I flashed my cards (2x EVGA TITAN X SC 75.3/74.3 ASIC) ) with an self made BIOS using this settings.


----------



## cowie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> Thats an insane oc on the GPU, 1654 and boosting to 1755mhz on air, is that correct?
> If it is thats the best card ive seen so far and best oc.


that's the bench bios vet same as I had mentioned i had 1790 boost clocks but only 1600 real


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Oh I don't doubt you at all, if it came across like that I definitely didn't intend it to. My 3dmark scores are lower on the higher voltage bios, it's just for some reason I was able to get the clock speed up another 20 mhz using it (based on the monitoring software, not the gpu-z read out) before it crashed both with the memory clocks left at base speeds. That said, you may well be right and I just derped up somehow and had a setting incorrectly set. I'll go back over the weekend and re-test and see if I get similar results.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, when measuring the back of the PCB on the DMM, is that the actual current going into the chip itself or just the power coming from the PSU and not the PCI-E? I'm completely unfamiliar with the more in-depth GPU workings and it's all pretty confusing, and reading articles talking about gpu's oscillating from 400 watts to 40 watts of draw in articles like this: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/graphics-card-power-supply-balance,3979.html just makes it worse.


If you have only been on each bios 1x, I would definitely recheck, both of cyclops require slider since default is at 300, below the hard limit of card, so easy to get something different, also have to use exact same benchmark as im sure you know, and temps play a role. Im upwards around 80's in x flashing, so wouldnt worry about flashing multiple times. My guess when you retest they will be same. The only person other than you that saw the difference, I think that person is confused on false core speed readings caused by bios and voltage changes, as per post 3914.

Look at guide and you can see excellent pics for voltage read point and relationship to gpu, it is voltage supplied to gpu...just ground goes to pcb.
http://overclocking.guide/nvidia-gtx-titan-x-external-power-guide/


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> that's the bench bios vet same as I had mentioned i had 1790 boost clocks but only 1600 real


Oh i see i was gonna say lol. I just tried Sheysters bench bios in the OP and my card still fails at 1590 so im back to the cyclops 1.31v for now.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> Thats an insane oc on the GPU, 1654 and boosting to 1755mhz on air, is that correct?
> If it is thats the best card ive seen so far and best oc.


only 1527 boost. difficult to see with such small pictures.


----------



## carlhil2

I am just trying to crack 22000 graphics in Firestrike on air., 21900 is the best that I got....


----------



## Cyclops




----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> _This is a GeForce Hot Fix driver, version 350.05 that addresses the following issues:
> 
> *Battlefield Hardline - crash with Direct X error message on some systems*
> Dragon Age: Inquisition - TDR crash with some 600 and 700 series cards
> _
> x64 -> http://international.download.nvidia.com/Windows/350.05/350.05-desktop-win8-win7-winvista-64bit-international.hf.exe
> x86 -> http://international.download.nvidia.com/Windows/350.05/350.05-desktop-win8-win7-winvista-32bit-international.hf.exe
> 
> r349_95-7
> PhysX 9.15.0324
> OPENGL 4.50
> OPENCL 1.2
> CUDA 7.0.0_Full_Profile


Guess I'll have to try this driver today. I've been mostly playing Hardline lately.


----------



## Sheyster

In case anyone has missed it, they did finally change the official memory requirements typo:

*8 GB system memory (16 GB or higher recommended)*

Link: http://www.geforce.com/geforce-gtx-titan-x/buy-gpu


----------



## Hambone07si

So how are you guys liking your GTX Titan X gpu's? They look to be quite a BEAST over my current 780ti







. I want to pull the trigger so bad, but I'm going to wait on the 6gb 980ti or what they call it when it hits in the fall or so. I am pretty jelly of the titan x tho








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> In case anyone has missed it, they did finally change the official memory requirements typo:
> 
> *8 GB system memory (16 GB or higher recommended)*
> 
> Link: http://www.geforce.com/geforce-gtx-titan-x/buy-gpu


What did it say before this change?


----------



## zeroknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> So how are you guys liking your GTX Titan X gpu's? They look to be quite a BEAST over my current 780ti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I want to pull the trigger so bad, but I'm going to wait on the 6gb 980ti or what they call it when it hits in the fall or so. I am pretty jelly of the titan x tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did it say before this change?


24 GB required and 48 GB Recommended

heh


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> What did it say before this change?


24 to 48GB...









EDIT - Bah, Zero beat me to it!


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> So how are you guys liking your GTX Titan X gpu's?


Great cards despite being ~$250 overpriced IMO. Playing every game I own maxed out at 4k 60+ fps is absolutely jaw dropping.

Way too loud though... they really need to get put under water (I'm waiting for an HG10 bracket or equivalent... I don't do custom loops). They're the loudest GPUs I've ever owned... even louder than my 7970 CF setup.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> What did it say before this change?


24GB required / 48GB recommended

Still think that's the accurate number. Several scenarios where I had stuttering and out of memory crashes at 16GB RAM before I upgraded to 32GB.


----------



## cstkl1

Trust me ppl that 8-16 is only with pagefile which really affects frame timing.


----------



## zeroknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> So how are you guys liking your GTX Titan X gpu's? They look to be quite a BEAST over my current 780ti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I want to pull the trigger so bad, but I'm going to wait on the 6gb 980ti or what they call it when it hits in the fall or so. I am pretty jelly of the titan x tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did it say before this change?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> 24 to 48GB...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT - Bah, Zero beat me to it!


Better OC your posting skills


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> In case anyone has missed it, they did finally change the official memory requirements typo:
> 
> *8 GB system memory (16 GB or higher recommended)*
> 
> Link: http://www.geforce.com/geforce-gtx-titan-x/buy-gpu


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Great cards despite being ~$250 overpriced IMO. Playing every game I own maxed out at 4k 60+ fps is absolutely jaw dropping.
> 
> Way too loud though... they really need to get put under water (I'm waiting for an HG10 bracket or equivalent... I don't do custom loops). They're the loudest GPUs I've ever owned... even louder than my 7970 CF setup.
> 24GB required / 48GB recommended
> 
> Still think that's the accurate number. Several scenarios where I had stuttering and out of memory crashes at 16GB RAM before I upgraded to 32GB.


ARE YOU SERIOUS? I had a pair of 7970's on air and they were INSANE LOUD and ran hot as hell. I put them on water and then max temps only were around 45-50c depending on the overclock. I have never heard a Nvidia gpu cooler LOUDER then AMD's coolers. I had the original titan, and then my 780ti. The original Titan at max fan speed was no where near as loud as my 7970's were. Did you not have reference coolers on the 7970's or something? I put a 6990 in a buddies pc for doing Eyefinity and that card was the most ridiculously loud card I've ever heard in my life. Was like having a leaf blower next to us running full blast LOL.

Can anyone else comment of the new Titan being this loud too? My OG titan was almost not heard when just gaming. I though all those new Nvidia coolers were about the same in DB levels? Did they change something on them? I will not get a reference cooler on my next card if they are seriously that loud.

Love my ACX cooler on my 780ti. It isn't even heard at 70% fan over my system which is pretty quiet.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Great cards despite being ~$250 overpriced IMO.


And yet no one has stock.







I agree that I would also like them to be cheaper, but nothing competes right now. Plus: DAT 12GB VRAM!


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Did you not have reference coolers on the 7970's or something?


I had a pair of 7970 Lightnings @ 1200/1800 @ 1.21 vcore. My Titan X cards are louder when overclocked.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> I had a pair of 7970 Lightnings @ 1200/1800 @ 1.21 vcore. My Titan X cards are louder when overclocked.


Yeah So not reference 7970's lol.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Trust me ppl that 8-16 is only with pagefile which really affects frame timing.


I'm hyper sensitive to stutter. It's running butter smooth for me.







I have a small pagefile on one of my SSDs (2GB).


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> ARE YOU SERIOUS? I had a pair of 7970's on air and they were INSANE LOUD and ran hot as hell. I put them on water and then max temps only were around 45-50c depending on the overclock. I have never heard a Nvidia gpu cooler LOUDER then AMD's coolers. I had the original titan, and then my 780ti. The original Titan at max fan speed was no where near as loud as my 7970's were. Did you not have reference coolers on the 7970's or something? I put a 6990 in a buddies pc for doing Eyefinity and that card was the most ridiculously loud card I've ever heard in my life. Was like having a leaf blower next to us running full blast LOL.
> 
> Can anyone else comment of the new Titan being this loud too? My OG titan was almost not heard when just gaming. I though all those new Nvidia coolers were about the same in DB levels? Did they change something on them? I will not get a reference cooler on my next card if they are seriously that loud.
> 
> Love my ACX cooler on my 780ti. It isn't even heard at 70% fan over my system which is pretty quiet.


Why buy this nice of a gpu and not put it underwater???


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Yeah So not reference 7970's lol.


Still a loud card, though. Much louder than my 780 ACX cards, which were nearly silent.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Why buy this nice of a gpu and not put it underwater???


1) It's expensive to have a loop that supports this card

2) The card can OC to 1500 on air with reasonable temps

3) Not worth it for maybe +100 core, and that's if you're lucky and got a GREAT card.

That about sums it up for me.


----------



## shadow85

Looks like Titan X Ultra will be answer to 390X if it beats it out.

http://www.kitguru.net/components/graphic-cards/anton-shilov/nvidia-is-considering-geforce-gtx-titan-x-ultra-with-hybrid-cooling-rumour/


----------



## bfedorov11

Not over priced.. its the price you pay for cutting edge.. its no different an any other product.. and it seems they priced it perfectly as demand is higher than the og titan.

They are loud, but not that loud. I haven't had a blower type card in years and I expected worse.

I am dreading tearing my rig apart.. I'm replacing all my tubing today too.. sick of the red scheme... such a pain in the ass.. and then again when a hard mod comes out.


----------



## Xotic

I think i have messed up big time and i need some advice








I did not order enough fuji pads, however my card arrives tomorrow and if i order more pads now they will not arrive until wednesday.
I have made a picture, with the amount of pads i have listed (3X 15x100x0.5) (1X 15x100x1)
The picture has letters for each application location. Could you please tell me which order should have the most priority? I however MUST install the waterblock tomorrow. The backplate might be able to wait until wednesday as i am using QDCs for this card so i could remove it and put on the backplate after.
Click for original size


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Why buy this nice of a gpu and not put it underwater???


Are you talking about my 780ti not being on water? There is no need with having the ACX cooler which is almost silent and holds my temps at 67c MAX when gaming or benching. That's as far as my card can go also with being held back by the 106% power limit. I can get 1200-1250mhz on the core but that's where 106% power limit comes into play. There is nothing that water would do to make this any better. Even if my temps went down to 40c vs 67c, it would still be held back by 106% PL.

I have been asking a bit in the 780ti owners club about flashing my bios, but I have not gotten any straight answers yet that makes me do it. I would love to have it changed to say 125%-130% power limit and maybe a little more voltage as well. I have not flashed my gpu's since my 7970's or gtx480's so it's been a while that I've used NVflash. The instructions on the first page are that clear IMO that walks me through it. If it was real easy I would flash it today to a better bios that gives me the ability to go higher. If then temps came into play, it would go under water for sure as I have everything for a custom loop sitting at home. Quad rad,swift tec pump, Cpu block, and everything but a 780ti block.


----------



## offshell

Anyone that went from a 980 to a titan x did you notice any more heat output into the room? I went from SLI 580s to a single 980 and have been loving that it doesn't instantly turn the room into an oven. Now I'm paranoid about heat from other cards.


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xotic*
> 
> I think i have messed up big time and i need some advice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not order enough fuji pads, however my card arrives tomorrow and if i order more pads now they will not arrive until wednesday.
> I have made a picture, with the amount of pads i have listed (3X 15x100x0.5) (1X 15x100x1)
> The picture has letters for each application location. Could you please tell me which order should have the most priority? I however MUST install the waterblock tomorrow. The backplate might be able to wait until wednesday as i am using QDCs for this card so i could remove it and put on the backplate after.
> Click for original size


b, d, c


----------



## Xotic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> b, d, c


I am not sure that i have enough 1mm stuff for both D and C, could i layer 2 0.5mm fujis ontop of each other for D? Or would that be worse than just using the ek stuff?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xotic*
> 
> I think i have messed up big time and i need some advice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not order enough fuji pads, however my card arrives tomorrow and if i order more pads now they will not arrive until wednesday.
> I have made a picture, with the amount of pads i have listed (3X 15x100x0.5) (1X 15x100x1)
> The picture has letters for each application location. Could you please tell me which order should have the most priority? I however MUST install the waterblock tomorrow. The backplate might be able to wait until wednesday as i am using QDCs for this card so i could remove it and put on the backplate after.
> Click for original size


I used fuji on "B" and "C" and the stock ek pads (+ ek tim) on the ram and rest.


----------



## Xotic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I used fuji on "B" and "C" and the stock ek pads (+ ek tim) on the ram and rest.


Oh okay thanks. How much tim are we talking about here? less than a 1mm layer of it? Do i also need to use a whole pad for C?
Because where C is, it has 2 raised parts, and the rest is sunk in. Does that mean it only needs the pad on the raised bits? or the whole width of the backplate?


----------



## gavros777

What do you guys think about putting vrm heatsinks on the back of the titan x like those i found on amazon?
http://www.amazon.com/Cosmos-Copper-Cooling-Heatsinks-cooler/dp/B00637X42A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1428038413&sr=8-1&keywords=vrm+heatsink


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> What do you guys think about putting vrm heatsinks on the back of the titan x like those i found on amazon?
> http://www.amazon.com/Cosmos-Copper-Cooling-Heatsinks-cooler/dp/B00637X42A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1428038413&sr=8-1&keywords=vrm+heatsink


I would rig a fan to blow directly over the back of the card before I did that.


----------



## SynchroSCP

I used the stock EK pads and TIM as prescribed in the directions, made sure block and backplate pads made good contact (had to double up in the area marked E for the backplate but everything else was spot on) and all is well. Temps in the 40's while benching/gaming. How much better do the Fuji's work over the stock pads if I'm just running a +200/+400 OC for daily use and more concerned with longevity than max OC?

My Asic is 68%, Asus model not that it means a ton for a card on water.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *offshell*
> 
> Anyone that went from a 980 to a titan x did you notice any more heat output into the room? I went from SLI 580s to a single 980 and have been loving that it doesn't instantly turn the room into an oven. Now I'm paranoid about heat from other cards.


I notice more heat than a single 980 but not nearly as much as SLI setups I've had (780Ti and 970 OC'd). My temps will creep up to a max of 50C when gaming for long periods so it seems like my delta is about 5C more than when I had the single 980 in of that helps. My loop is probably a bit undersized for the i7 and Titan X with overclocks, but still better than air or AIC coolers and much quieter.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I would rig a fan to blow directly over the back of the card before I did that.


Thanks for the advice!
Another thing with those particular vrm heatsinks, in the amazon comments people report that the glue melts at high temperatures and the heatsinks become loose. They mentioned as long the area is horizontal and not vertical to be ok. But i'm still scared to use them as the card might vibrate from the cooling fan and cause those heatsinks to move.

Is a Movable Directional Case Fan like the Antec Spot Cool 100 a good idea?


----------



## stryker7314

How much of a benefit is there to overclocking the memory? Is it significant, anyone have benchmarks to compare?


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Thanks for the advice!
> Another thing with those particular vrm heatsinks, in the amazon comments people report that the glue melts at high temperatures and the heatsinks become loose. They mentioned as long the area is horizontal and not vertical to be ok. But i'm still scared to use them as the card might vibrate from the cooling fan and cause those heatsinks to move.
> 
> Is a Movable Directional Case Fan like the Antec Spot Cool 100 a good idea?


Tbh i think your trying to cut corners by having a big oc on air and not going down the water route. Thats fine but your gpu will degrade at high clocks rather quickly and will become unstable and you will have to dial down your oc. If you want to oc your card for 24/7 use you need to stop cutting corners and invest in some decent watercooling, its the only way tbh.

High overclocks and high voltage on air for long periods just does not work. You need to get out of that mindset as you could possibly destroy your gpu. I aint joking either, too much load on the vrms/mosfets and you card could potentially fail. If it dont fail now it could in the short term as you putting alot of strain on the card without cooling it properly. Considering that the stock card runs around 1115mhz and people are pushing there cards to 1550mhz maybe for gaming on air.... well i think there foolish. I would never do that without proper cooling.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stryker7314*
> 
> How much of a benefit is there to overclocking the memory? Is it significant, anyone have benchmarks to compare?


in benches there is a bit of a difference. But in games its more like stock to 4000 is like 1-2 frames depending on resolution.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> Tbh i think your trying to cut corners by having a big oc on air and not going down the water route. Thats fine but your gpu will degrade at high clocks rather quickly and will become unstable and you will have to dial down your oc. If you want to oc your card for 24/7 use you need to stop cutting corners and invest in some decent watercooling, its the only way tbh.


This... I've warned him not to max out his vcore on air. He's approaching 90 deg C which is just too high. He also probably does not realize that the extra +50 core he's getting won't matter in games.


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> This... I've warned him not to max out his vcore on air. He's approaching 90 deg C which is just too high. He also probably does not realize that the extra +50 core he's getting won't matter in games.


Yup







. The enemy of good is better.

Overclocking these cards is fun, but if you can afford to burn one out, you can afford to buy another one. So why loose sleep over it? Have fun, find a reasonable overclock that won't leave you stranded or wasting time diagnosing an error or running endless stability tests.

If you need more, buy another card. You can always make more money, you can't buy time.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xotic*
> 
> Oh okay thanks. How much tim are we talking about here? less than a 1mm layer of it? Do i also need to use a whole pad for C?
> Because where C is, it has 2 raised parts, and the rest is sunk in. Does that mean it only needs the pad on the raised bits? or the whole width of the backplate?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


just use a single strip of pad to cover that section. as shown in the EK instructions. the pads also act as an electrical insulator - not just only for cooling.


----------



## Sheyster

So I just installed the hot fix driver:

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=398147

Driver only custom install, clean box was checked.

My card is now boosting higher with these new drivers, even at default. On the SC 425 BIOS (a stock EVGA SC BIOS except for the TDP increase), it now boosts to 1354. It used to only boost to 1328. My PX presets are boosting higher as well. The 1418 preset I had is now boosting to 1444.

This is just a heads up for everyone.








Quote:


> This is a GeForce Hot Fix driver, version 350.05 that addresses the following issues:
> 
> - Battlefield Hardline - crash with Direct X error message on some systems
> - Dragon Age: Inquisition - TDR crash with some 600 and 700 series cards


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> This... I've warned him not to max out his vcore on air. He's approaching 90 deg C which is just too high. He also probably does not realize that the extra +50 core he's getting won't matter in games.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Yup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The enemy of good is better.
> 
> Overclocking these cards is fun, but if you can afford to burn one out, you can afford to buy another one. So why loose sleep over it? Have fun, find a reasonable overclock that won't leave you stranded or wasting time diagnosing an error or running endless stability tests.
> 
> If you need more, buy another card. You can always make more money, you can't buy time.


guys what would you say is a safe overclock on air with out degrading the card? im still waiting for my second (due 15th delays







) card so got it OC to +195core +250mem runs 68-70oc (69% fan speed) boost to 1372 then drops to 1358mhz stays at that stable in all games and stess test
playing in 4K

when i receive my second i will drop it it Evga SC overclock as its will be overkill in 4k lol


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> guys what would you say is a safe overclock on air with out degrading the card?


- Install SC 425 BIOS
- +112mv vcore
- +core as much as possible
- Adjust fan to keep it under 80 Deg C
- If you can't keep it under 80, lower vcore and try again
- Profit


----------



## RushiMP

I would say "safe" is whatever you can get on a stock SC vBIOS and or stock voltage on a SC 425 vBIOS, probably around 1400 ± 50.

I killed at least one Titan OG with 1202 Mhz @ 1.212v with temps never above 70 C after folding on it for about 9 months.


----------



## veedubfreak

This thread moves fast.
I really hate staring at my card, still shrink wrapped on the table.
I refuse to break my machine down twice to install it before the water block gets here.


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> So I just installed the hot fix driver:
> 
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=398147
> 
> Driver only custom install, clean box was checked.
> 
> My card is now boosting higher with these new drivers, even at default. On the SC 425 BIOS (a stock EVGA SC BIOS except for the TDP increase), it now boosts to 1354. It used to only boost to 1328. My PX presets are boosting higher as well. The 1418 preset I had is now boosting to 1444.
> 
> This is just a heads up for everyone.


Sweet, im gonna install them later on tonight hope they are as good for me as for you


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> I would say "safe" is whatever you can get on a stock SC vBIOS and or stock voltage on a SC 425 vBIOS, probably around 1400 ± 50.
> 
> *I killed at least one Titan OG with 1202 Mhz @ 1.212v with temps never above 70 C after folding on it for about 9 months.*


That's really pretty rare though, plus folding is 100% GPU utilization 24/7, not quite like gaming.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Not to random bumb this or anything, but the 900 series card seem to be alot more stable with folidng that the 700 series was/did. Atleast for me.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> Sweet, im gonna install them later on tonight hope they are as good for me as for you


About to play some Hardline here and I'll let you know. My company gives us Good Friday off, and the wife has to work. Guess what I'm going to do all day?!









Honestly, if they had not specifically mentioned the fix to Hardline in the release notes for this driver, I would have not bothered to install it. The older WHQL driver from GeForce.com was working fine for me so far.


----------



## BigMack70

So... just fired up The Witcher 2 to play through it again in preparation for TW3... getting 50fps average maxed out *with ubersampling* at 4k... absolutely ridiculous!


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> That's really pretty rare though, plus folding is 100% GPU utilization 24/7, not quite like gaming.


Very true, but I am a demanding person.

But seriously, when I finally get my **** together and have a few hours to frag some noobs with my friends the last thing I want to think about is my overclock.

It painful when a game crashes, doubly so when you are doing well.

Tripley so when your "stay stock, stay happy" friends ask you "Whats going on?" should we wait for you and your $7000 PC.


----------



## SweWiking

Has anyone got MSI Afterburner to work with the Titan X ? I have read what feels like millions webpages but still no real answer









What i want to do: use msi afterburner to overclock, that includes playing around with the mv (which is grayed out on 4.1.0)
beeing able to use the osd in games, that Precision x 16 is really incapable of doing, specially in older games.

Does anyone have a solution to this problem ? Does it work to use Afterburner atm to change the volt ? Or is it just not working with 4.1.0 ?


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweWiking*
> 
> Has anyone got MSI Afterburner to work with the Titan X ? I have read what feels like millions webpages but still no real answer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What i want to do: use msi afterburner to overclock, that includes playing around with the mv (which is grayed out on 4.1.0)
> beeing able to use the osd in games, that Precision x 16 is really incapable of doing, specially in older games.
> 
> Does anyone have a solution to this problem ? Does it work to use Afterburner atm to change the volt ? Or is it just not working with 4.1.0 ?


Have you changed to custom vBios or not yet? Unless even custom vBios does not work on AB, just use PX instead.


----------



## SweWiking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Have you changed to custom vBios or not yet?


I have got my EK-block yesterday so i plan to flash Cyclops 1.281V bios as soon as ive screwed the waterblock on tonight.
After the flash will it run on max volt even if mv is grayed out in Afterburner ?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> So I just installed the hot fix driver:
> 
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=398147
> 
> Driver only custom install, clean box was checked.
> 
> My card is now boosting higher with these new drivers, even at default. On the SC 425 BIOS (a stock EVGA SC BIOS except for the TDP increase), it now boosts to 1354. It used to only boost to 1328. My PX presets are boosting higher as well. The 1418 preset I had is now boosting to 1444.
> 
> This is just a heads up for everyone.


*Quick update after playing 30 minutes of Hardline.*

This driver forces higher vcore and the card runs considerably hotter. My quick test results using the 425 SC BIOS:

*This driver:* 1418 OC, 65% fan, default voltage, vcore indicated as 1.205 in PX, temps spike to 81 deg C.

*Older 347.88 driver:* Same 1418 OC, 65% fan, default voltage, vcore indicated as 1.162 in PX, temp max at 73 deg C.

At this point I can't say if the new driver performed better in-game or not.

For now I've gone back to the .88 driver. I like those temps much better.









Please report your own findings with the newer hot fix driver.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> - Install SC 425 BIOS
> - +112mv vcore
> - +core as much as possible
> - Adjust fan to keep it under 80 Deg C
> - If you can't keep it under 80, lower vcore and try again
> - Profit


hmmm sounds like a great way to blow your GPU lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> I would say "safe" is whatever you can get on a stock SC vBIOS and or stock voltage on a SC 425 vBIOS, probably around 1400 ± 50.
> 
> I killed at least one Titan OG with 1202 Mhz @ 1.212v with temps never above 70 C after folding on it for about 9 months.


so i take it mine is very safe with no voltage increase and under 70oc power target is 110% standard Evga bios


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> hmmm sounds like a great way to blow your GPU lol
> so i take it mine is very safe with no voltage increase and under 70oc power target is 110% standard Evga bios


Sounds good to me.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> hmmm sounds like a great way to blow your GPU lol


Don't mock what you don't understand. +112mv is nothing.









Unless you have a broken fan, you won't hurt the card with the SC or 425 SC BIOS.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Are you talking about my 780ti not being on water? There is no need with having the ACX cooler which is almost silent and holds my temps at 67c MAX when gaming or benching. That's as far as my card can go also with being held back by the 106% power limit. I can get 1200-1250mhz on the core but that's where 106% power limit comes into play. There is nothing that water would do to make this any better. Even if my temps went down to 40c vs 67c, it would still be held back by 106% PL.
> 
> I have been asking a bit in the 780ti owners club about flashing my bios, but I have not gotten any straight answers yet that makes me do it. I would love to have it changed to say 125%-130% power limit and maybe a little more voltage as well. I have not flashed my gpu's since my 7970's or gtx480's so it's been a while that I've used NVflash. The instructions on the first page are that clear IMO that walks me through it. If it was real easy I would flash it today to a better bios that gives me the ability to go higher. If then temps came into play, it would go under water for sure as I have everything for a custom loop sitting at home. Quad rad,swift tec pump, Cpu block, and everything but a 780ti block.


actually, what would hold you back using the modded acx 780Ti bios is the 1.212v limit...unless you do a hardmod IMO.


----------



## achilles73

@ Sheyster

I'm using your SC 425 vbios, and can confirm the higher boost and voltage with the latest drivers 350.05

I can game (2K) stable, at 1504/8000 @ 100% fan (55' to 62' temps depending on game) @ 1.237 vcore
Or at 1420/7900 @ 55% fan (70-75 temps) @ 1.162 vcore

This card is really a monster...


----------



## krel

Need some advice on multi-monitor connnections. I currently have three monitors connected via displayport in surround, plus one connected via DVI. All are connected on card #1. I tried connecting another monitor to a different card using displayport, but couldn't get it to work in the nvidia control panel. I tried disconnecting the 4th monitor (DVI) and having just four on displayport, same, couldn't see it in NCP. Is there some limitation I'm not aware of? I'd like to have all four connected via DP.


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> Need some advice on multi-monitor connnections. I currently have three monitors connected via displayport in surround, plus one connected via DVI. All are connected on card #1. I tried connecting another monitor to a different card using displayport, but couldn't get it to work in the nvidia control panel. I tried disconnecting the 4th monitor (DVI) and having just four on displayport, same, couldn't see it in NCP. Is there some limitation I'm not aware of? I'd like to have all four connected via DP.


I think you can only use the "master" cards outputs when using SLI. So that limits you to 3 DP. I tried this as well. I have 4 monitors and 3 cards. 3 are on DP and one on HDMI.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *achilles73*
> 
> @ Sheyster
> 
> I'm using your SC 425 vbios, and can confirm the higher boost and voltage with the latest drivers 350.05
> 
> I can game (2K) stable, at 1504/8000 @ 100% fan (55' to 62' temps depending on game) @ 1.237 vcore
> Or at 1420/7900 @ 55% fan (70-75 temps) @ 1.162 vcore
> 
> This card is really a monster...


Thanks for confirming. I'm not sure what's up with the +vcore with the new driver, if it was intentional or not. It definitely heats things up though, for me at least.









Glad you like your card!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> hmmm sounds like a great way to blow your GPU lol
> so i take it mine is very safe with no voltage increase and under 70oc power target is 110% standard Evga bios


your card has built-in nonvolatile and hardware-based hard stops if you overheat - you can get there in a number of ways such as bad air flow, broken fan, overvolt with elevated TDP.. etc. I think you have now asked this same question a dozen times. The reference card bios is set to deliver as much as 1.281V in higher clock states - opt33 has shown that no MBT mod bios is going higher with DMM measurements... With the stock aircooler and bioses from this thread no matter what you do with the sliders in PX or AB or what ever, the card would trip it's prochot trap and shut down in the event of pilot error.
This is Overclock.net... you need to ask about safe 24/7 operation of your card on the SafeVoltageNetwork.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> your card has built-in nonvolatile and hardware-based hard stops if you overheat - you can get there in a number of ways such as bad air flow, broken fan, overvolt with elevated TDP.. etc. I think you have now asked this same question a dozen times. The reference card bios is set to deliver as much as 1.281V in higher clock states - opt33 has shown that no MBT mod bios is going higher with DMM measurements... With the stock aircooler and bioses from this thread no matter what you do with the sliders in PX or AB or what ever, the card would trip it's prochot trap and shut down in the event of pilot error.
> This is Overclock.net... you need to ask about safe 24/7 operation of your card on the SafeVoltageNetwork.


Amen brother.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> I think you can only use the "master" cards outputs when using SLI. So that limits you to 3 DP. I tried this as well. I have 4 monitors and 3 cards. 3 are on DP and one on HDMI.


Maybe that's a DP limitation? I had four monitors connected via DVI back when I was running a pair of 670's in SLI. Three in surround and one separate, but all DVI.


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> Maybe that's a DP limitation? I had four monitors connected via DVI back when I was running a pair of 670's in SLI. Three in surround and one separate, but all DVI.


Possibly. I too had 4 via DVI on a GTX 480 3-way SLI, but for whatever reason, my GTX Titan, GTX 980 and GTX Titan X all seem to demand that I use the master card when using surround mode.

Nvidia Surround Configuration:

http://www.geforce.com/hardware/technology/surround/system-requirements

Not working for me for whatever reason.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Thanks for confirming. I'm not sure what's up with the +vcore with the new driver, if it was intentional or not. It definitely heats things up though, for me at least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you like your card!


I'm liking this new driver a lot more than the old one. My core temp in Watch Dogs before was around 80c, and I'm getting the same temp in the same ambient with the increased voltage. The vrms on the back normally are 75-86c, but are currently 81-89c with this driver.

I was normally able to achieve 1410/8000 in game with 1.205v, but am currently sitting on 1450 with 1.224v and climbing, with the new driver. I much prefer the driver lowering the voltage and clocks only once now as opposed to having a couple of steps until 1.205


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> I'm liking this new driver a lot more than the old one. My core temp in Watch Dogs before was around 80c, and I'm getting the same temp in the same ambient with the increased voltage. The vrms on the back normally are 75-86c, but are currently 81-89c with this driver.
> 
> I was normally able to achieve 1410/8000 in game with 1.205v, but am currently sitting on 1450 with 1.224v and climbing, with the new driver. I much prefer the driver lowering the voltage and clocks only once now as opposed to having a couple of steps until 1.205


That's a pretty big temp difference. I'm gonna wait for the next WHQL driver myself. This one is not yet posted on Geforce.com and I'm pretty sure it's not a certified driver.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> your card has built-in nonvolatile and hardware-based hard stops if you overheat - you can get there in a number of ways such as bad air flow, broken fan, overvolt with elevated TDP.. etc. I think you have now asked this same question a dozen times. The reference card bios is set to deliver as much as 1.281V in higher clock states - opt33 has shown that no MBT mod bios is going higher with DMM measurements... With the stock aircooler and bioses from this thread no matter what you do with the sliders in PX or AB or what ever, the card would trip it's prochot trap and shut down in the event of pilot error.
> This is Overclock.net... you need to ask about safe 24/7 operation of your card on the SafeVoltageNetwork.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Amen brother.


okay guys i just read these post (below) and was just asking questions on what i seen, seems i should not ask anything on this thread???
its been over 9 days since this card has been released in the UK so peoples thoughts and views are going to change
seems this is computer expert.net
and nice expnation jpmboy








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> Tbh i think your trying to cut corners by having a big oc on air and not going down the water route. Thats fine but your gpu will degrade at high clocks rather quickly and will become unstable and you will have to dial down your oc. If you want to oc your card for 24/7 use you need to stop cutting corners and invest in some decent watercooling, its the only way tbh.
> 
> High overclocks and high voltage on air for long periods just does not work. You need to get out of that mindset as you could possibly destroy your gpu. I aint joking either, too much load on the vrms/mosfets and you card could potentially fail. If it dont fail now it could in the short term as you putting alot of strain on the card without cooling it properly. Considering that the stock card runs around 1115mhz and people are pushing there cards to 1550mhz maybe for gaming on air.... well i think there foolish. I would never do that without proper cooling.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Yup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The enemy of good is better.
> 
> Overclocking these cards is fun, but if you can afford to burn one out, you can afford to buy another one. So why loose sleep over it? Have fun, find a reasonable overclock that won't leave you stranded or wasting time diagnosing an error or running endless stability tests.
> 
> If you need more, buy another card. You can always make more money, you can't buy time.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> okay guys i just read these post (below) and was just asking questions on what i seen, seems i should not ask anything on this thread???
> its been over 9 days since this card has been released in the UK so peoples thoughts and views are going to change
> seems this is computer expert.net


your card also has a warranty. Life-time durability testing on the final engineering samples - under worst case consumer scenarios - always indicates a multiple of the warranty. You're not going to cook or degrade your chip without serious pilot error.


----------



## JimmyWild

This might be a silly question, but how are people getting more than one EVGA TItan X? Shipping to different addresses? Friends ordering?

I'm torn because I only buy EVGA cards, but need (want) two. So looking at direct from Nvidia.

I guess it doesn't really matter right now cause EVGA is all sold out but just curious.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Newegg had some in stock a few days ago, but sold out quick.


----------



## JimmyWild

Ah ok, i saw there was a listing on Newegg. Didn't know they were sold on there already. So sounds like I just need to be quicker. My original plan was to wait for whatever comes out this fall. Like 980TI or whatever it ends up being. But I've never owned a Titan and I think that needs to change.







Plus even if the new cards this fall come in faster somehow, they probably wont have 12GB which is a huge selling point for me right now.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JimmyWild*
> 
> This might be a silly question, but how are people getting more than one EVGA TItan X? Shipping to different addresses? Friends ordering?
> 
> I'm torn because I only buy EVGA cards, but need (want) two. So looking at direct from Nvidia.
> 
> I guess it doesn't really matter right now cause EVGA is all sold out but just curious.


I think one guy posted that he got one on Newegg.com, then a second one from the Newegg store on eBay.









This is my first time buying direct from NVIDIA. No regrets so far. I think they're out of stock now too.


----------



## JimmyWild

Hmmm cool. I should have been better prepared for this card, but like I said I WAS going to wait. He who hesitates...something something.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> your card also has a warranty. Life-time durability testing on the final engineering samples - under worst case consumer scenarios - always indicates a multiple of the warranty. You're not going to cook or degrade your chip without serious pilot error.


okay dude sorry for being such a noob guys
so it dont matter how much you overclock the card it will just trip (driver crash) when it gets to a unsafe limit and then once you get it stable its safe


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JimmyWild*
> 
> Hmmm cool. I should have been better prepared for this card, but like I said I WAS going to wait. He who hesitates...something something.


I hesitated at first too. They went out of stock at NVIDIA pretty quick after the initial lauch. I kept an eye on this thread and as soon as someone posted they were back in stock, I ordered one immediately. I also called up my BFF and let him know as well. He pulled the trigger also.


----------



## JimmyWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I hesitated at first too. They went out of stock at NVIDIA pretty quick after the initial lauch. I kept an eye on this thread and as soon as someone posted they were back in stock, I ordered one immediately. I also called up my BFF and let him know as well. He pulled the trigger also.


I'm on full alert now. Love my 780TI's, they've been amazing, but time for the new hotness.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JimmyWild*
> 
> I'm on full alert now. Love my 780TI's, they've been amazing, but time for the new hotness.


I just came over from a nicely OC'd 780 Ti myself (just 1 though). It's really quite a nice jump up for sure.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JimmyWild*
> 
> I'm on full alert now. Love my 780TI's, they've been amazing, but time for the new hotness.


Go ahead and check now, it let me add one to my cart!









LINK: http://www.geforce.com/geforce-gtx-titan-x/buy-gpu


----------



## JimmyWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Go ahead and check now, it let me add one to my cart!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LINK: http://www.geforce.com/geforce-gtx-titan-x/buy-gpu


I see that...hmmm. I really want the EVGA ones. If they come back to Newegg I'll jump on those. I'm so brand loyal that I have to at least give EVGA a fair shot to get my money lol.


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweWiking*
> 
> Has anyone got MSI Afterburner to work with the Titan X ? I have read what feels like millions webpages but still no real answer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What i want to do: use msi afterburner to overclock, that includes playing around with the mv (which is grayed out on 4.1.0)
> beeing able to use the osd in games, that Precision x 16 is really incapable of doing, specially in older games.
> 
> Does anyone have a solution to this problem ? Does it work to use Afterburner atm to change the volt ? Or is it just not working with 4.1.0 ?


Same for me, Afterburner doesnt work to raise the mV with.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Yup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The enemy of good is better.
> 
> Overclocking these cards is fun, but if you can afford to burn one out, you can afford to buy another one. So why loose sleep over it? Have fun, find a reasonable overclock that won't leave you stranded or wasting time diagnosing an error or running endless stability tests.
> 
> If you need more, buy another card. You can always make more money, you can't buy time.


I thought enemy of great was good .. Lol


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JimmyWild*
> 
> I see that...hmmm. I really want the EVGA ones. If they come back to Newegg I'll jump on those. I'm so brand loyal that I have to at least give EVGA a fair shot to get my money lol.


Gotcha. Same reference card either way. NVIDIA warranty is also 3 years FWIW.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> Same for me, Afterburner doesnt work to raise the mV with.


There is a way to do it, you have to modify the profile config file. I would just wait for the next release TBH. PX seems to work Okay so far. I prefer AB myself, generally.


----------



## JimmyWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Gotcha. Same reference card either way. NVIDIA warranty is also 3 years FWIW.


LOL you're such an enabler, I love it!








EDIT: The direct from Nvidia box is way cooler looking too lol. Ugh, dang it.
EDIT2: Nvidia says backorder, 4/8 availability estimate.


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> I thought enemy of great was good .. Lol


I repurposed Voltaire a few years back when I was in training and feel it works much better for me in reverse.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> Same for me, Afterburner doesnt work to raise the mV with.


just add 2 lines to the card config files as vet3ran described.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JimmyWild*
> 
> LOL you're such an enabler, I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: The direct from Nvidia box is way cooler looking too lol. Ugh, dang it.
> EDIT2: Nvidia says backorder, 4/8 availability estimate.


They must have changed their site. Last time I checked, if they were out of stock, you could not add it to your cart; it would say out of stock right away. Sorry dude.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweWiking*
> 
> beeing able to use the osd in games, that Precision x 16 is really incapable of doing, specially in older games.


Which games in particular are not working on PX OSD?


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> There is a way to do it, you have to modify the profile config file. I would just wait for the next release TBH. PX seems to work Okay so far. I prefer AB myself, generally.


Only thing that doesnt work good for me is the osd in PX. Well in some games like World of Warcraft, and 3dmark. You dont happen to have a working .cfg file or know what to write in it to get the msi ab to work good ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> Only thing that doesnt work good for me is the osd in PX. Well in some games like World of Warcraft, and 3dmark. You dont happen to have a working .cfg file or know what to write in it to get the msi ab to work good ?


Also - if you are using one of cyclops recent bioses, you really do not need to move the mV slider.. it loads to 1.274V as is.
edit the VEN_ file like this (either edit as admin, or copy to desktop edit and replace):
add
_
[Settings]
VDDC_Generic_Detection = 1_


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Which games in particular are not working on PX OSD?


Osd not working in precx in dying light have to use ab there.

Jacob the interface menu in prec x makes it hard to use it might be off topic but that part of prec x is really inferior to ab.

I generally prefer prec x too as it reads negative temps unlike ab but the menu is nasty.


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Also - if you are using one of cyclops recent bioses, you really do not need to move the mV slider.. it loads to 1.274V as is.
> edit the VEN_ file like this (either edit as admin, or copy to desktop edit and replace):
> add
> _
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection = 1_


Ah thank you very much! now i can raise the mV and get osd to work in WoW too


----------



## bfedorov11

Rest of my goodies just arrived.

Do you guys get throttling at a specific temp when over ~1500? I do at 63 every time, every bios. I guess it won't matter since I'm going under.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> Ah thank you very much! now i can raise the mV and get osd to work in WoW too


you're welcome!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> 
> Rest of my goodies just arrived.
> Do you guys get throttling at a specific temp when over ~1500? I do at 63 every time, every bios. I guess it won't matter since I'm going under.


not planning on CLU for the gpu are you?


----------



## Cyclops




----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*











Price has gotta drop...


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you're welcome!
> not planning on CLU for the gpu are you?


...yeah, caution w/ that (CLU it's capacitive and conductive)....I actually use it on my twin 7990s for 18 mth now, but it's bordered with huge amounts of MX4 so that I cannot run out; just using MX4, PK or Gelid in the first place would have been easier and at worst only shown a temp increase of 2 -3 C

...on *Titan X pricing*, apparently, prices are going up v...should surprise nobody (demand and supply) ...I think our enthusiasm just paved the way for $1,500 next gen single GPU cards


----------



## RedM00N

So what are the basic needs, aside from a water block and backplates for liquid coolin GPU's. I heard talks about fuji pads, whatever those are, do I need em or do the blocks come with them?

Gonna be building a dual Rad water loop in another pc mainly for the cpu, and if that goes well, I'd like to do one for the Titan x's.
And would a ~1200 L/h pump do good, since I'm getting 2 of them, for 2 cards or do I need a faster flow?


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you're welcome!
> not planning on CLU for the gpu are you?


I was why? Not recommended?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> I was why? Not recommended?


CLU it's capacitive and conductive


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Osd not working in precx in dying light have to use ab there.
> 
> Jacob the interface menu in prec x makes it hard to use it might be off topic but that part of prec x is really inferior to ab.
> 
> I generally prefer prec x too as it reads negative temps unlike ab but the menu is nasty.


Dying Light was fixed in latest release. Yes the interface can use some work, already in works to revamp it starting with OSD section.


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> CLU it's capacitive and conductive


It won't go anywhere if you use the minimum amount. I use it on every die.


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Dying Light was fixed in latest release. Yes the interface can use some work, already in works to revamp it starting with OSD section.


World of Warcraft is a game where the osd doesnt work.


----------



## Ahzmo

Hi guys,

I've been using the SC normal bios, on the cards, with nothing changed on PX, while gaming i'm getting this:



I'm on air still, wll prolly move to h2o within a month or so, the question here, is it well.. "safe" .. to game with that temp? I 've created a more agressive fan curve, but it tends do be on the loud side of life, and having 2 vaccum cleaners its not appealing









Thanks in advance


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> So what are the basic needs, aside from a water block and backplates for liquid coolin GPU's. I heard talks about fuji pads, whatever those are, do I need em or do the blocks come with them?
> 
> Gonna be building a dual Rad water loop in another pc mainly for the cpu, and if that goes well, I'd like to do one for the Titan x's.
> And would a ~1200 L/h pump do good, since I'm getting 2 of them, for 2 cards or do I need a faster flow?


EK includes pads, but the fuji ones are better.. I've never used them though. A back plate is not required. A fan would probably do more.

Not sure about pump specs.. but the d5 can handle a lot. I use one on speed 3. My loop consists of 1 cpu, 2 gpus, xt45 240, ut60 360, mosfet block, and sb block (which I am removing tonight).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahzmo*
> 
> I'm on air still, wll prolly move to h2o within a month or so, the question here, is it well.. "safe" .. to game with that temp? I 've created a more agressive fan curve, but it tends do be on the loud side of life, and having 2 vaccum cleaners its not appealing


Around 80 would be my cut off.. its not like its running maxed at 90 the entire time. Have you replaced the TIM?


----------



## seross69

Finally got mine ordered 2 Titan x and a Titan for physics


----------



## Ahzmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> Around 80 would be my cut off.. its not like its running maxed at 90 the entire time. Have you replaced the TIM?


Not yet, atm only have the Noctua NT-H1, do you recomend changing the TIM?

Thanks m8


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Finally got mine ordered 2 Titan x *and a Titan for physics*


...what, no Titan Z for physics
















...but seriously folks, once DX12 comes out, there might be a whole new slew of fun and records even w/ slightly older hw mixed in


----------



## Dayaks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> So what are the basic needs, aside from a water block and backplates for liquid coolin GPU's. I heard talks about fuji pads, whatever those are, do I need em or do the blocks come with them?
> 
> Gonna be building a dual Rad water loop in another pc mainly for the cpu, and if that goes well, I'd like to do one for the Titan x's.
> And would a ~1200 L/h pump do good, since I'm getting 2 of them, for 2 cards or do I need a faster flow?


That's 5 gallons a minute. That's overkill... you'll be just fine.










It takes 4.18 Joules to raise one gram of water 1C. 5 gallons/min is roughly 16,000 grams/min.

1 watt = 1 joules/second

I calculate roughly a 0.36 degree increase per 400 watts. Even if your flow is cut in half due to restriction it's a 0.72 degree increase.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Dying Light was fixed in latest release. Yes the interface can use some work, already in works to revamp it starting with OSD section.


My biggest issue with Precision X is that it doesn't have a minimalist skin. I don't need dials/sliders/buttons, I'd like to have something simple.


----------



## BigMack70

*Almost* got to 12GB VRAM use in Assassin's Creed: Unity, but it requires some cheating. At 4K max graphics, load the game with no AA. Then apply each next higher AA setting (FXAA, then 2xMSAA, then 4x, etc... up to TXAA). Each setting will load more data into VRAM... result 11.7GB VRAM use. Leave it to Ubisoft


----------



## gavros777

I flashed my bios to the 425W TDP EVGA SC GM200 BIOS and my card didn't like it at all! It was crashing on firestrike in the first 2 seconds all the way down to +200.

So right now i'm kinda forced to stick with the cyclops 1.2

I've read online that changing the gpu thermal paste with a better one it will improve my temps. I'm thinking if i have to take the stock fan off why not put a better one on. I was thinking about the Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV but i don't have room for the backplate. Can i mount it without the backplate?
By the way guys what thermal compound do you recommend to change into?

update:

Almost forgot, can i mount the gpu on the 2nd pcie slot, will that affect performance?
Cause then i'll have enough space for the accelero cooler.
My motherboard is the asus p8z77 v-lk by the way.


----------



## ryanallan

PAGE 404 SERVER NOT FOUND


----------



## ryanallan

On a more serious note, my local store is stocked full of Asus X's. EVGA's are sold out lol.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> I flashed my bios to the 425W TDP EVGA SC GM200 BIOS and my card didn't like it at all! It was crashing on firestrike in the first 2 seconds all the way down to +200.
> 
> So right now i'm kinda forced to stick with the cyclops 1.2
> 
> I've read online that changing the gpu thermal paste with a better one it will improve my temps. I'm thinking if i have to take the stock fan off why not put a better one on. I was thinking about the Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV but i don't have room for the backplate. Can i mount it without the backplate?
> By the way guys what thermal compound do you recommend to change into?
> 
> update:
> 
> Almost forgot, can i mount the gpu on the 2nd pcie slot, will that affect performance?
> Cause then i'll have enough space for the accelero cooler.
> My motherboard is the asus p8z77 v-lk by the way.


Just checked the manual for my mobo
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/P8Z77-V_LK/E7242_P8Z77-V_LK.pdf
at page 2-13 it mentions that even the 2nd pcie 3.0 slot is at x16 when you use only that.
Can you guys verify that for me please?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> I was why? Not recommended?


In addition to Joa post...
Probably unnecessary for maxwell. the core really does not get hot with the EK block. Max I've seen is 10-15C above water temp... when really pushing it. The vrms... a different story.


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Dying Light was fixed in latest release. Yes the interface can use some work, already in works to revamp it starting with OSD section.


That is great to hear Jacob! I always preferred PX over AB, but honestly ever since you guys went your own way it has always just been "ok" versus being my go to utility. Only reason I am using it is due to it allow voltage changes to the Titan X, but if you guys are revamping and making the UI better then that is great news!


----------



## RedM00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> EK includes pads, but the fuji ones are better.. I've never used them though. A back plate is not required. A fan would probably do more.
> 
> Not sure about pump specs.. but the d5 can handle a lot. I use one on speed 3. My loop consists of 1 cpu, 2 gpus, xt45 240, ut60 360, mosfet block, and sb block (which I am removing tonight).
> Around 80 would be my cut off.. its not like its running maxed at 90 the entire time. Have you replaced the TIM?


Cool. I'll look into the fuji pads. Probably go with a padded, fan cooled backplate too.

And for TIM, If you mean the Titan x's, nothing has been touched on them (cept the bios







).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dayaks*
> 
> That's 5 gallons a minute. That's overkill... you'll be just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It takes 4.18 Joules to raise one gram of water 1C. 5 gallons/min is roughly 16,000 grams/min.
> 
> 1 watt = 1 joules/second
> 
> I calculate roughly a 0.36 degree increase per 400 watts. Even if your flow is cut in half due to restriction it's a 0.72 degree increase.


I think I got lost in this, but seems like the pumps enough. Probably going to add my cpu on the loop as well if the other pc end up staying as a backup computer.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> Cool. I'll look into the fuji pads. Probably go with a padded, fan cooled backplate too.
> 
> And for TIM, If you mean the Titan x's, nothing has been touched on them (cept the bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> I think I got lost in this, but seems like the pumps enough. Probably going to add my cpu on the loop as well if the other pc end up staying as a backup computer.


one D5 pump is enough. Some "cautious" folks







run two pumps in series.
TIM = thermal interface material (grease). Use a good one when you mount your waterblocks: gelid extreme, PK1 or 3, MX-2.. etc.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dayaks*
> 
> That's 5 gallons a minute. That's overkill... you'll be just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It takes 4.18 Joules to raise one gram of water 1C. 5 gallons/min is roughly 16,000 grams/min.
> 
> 1 watt = 1 joules/second
> 
> I calculate roughly a 0.36 degree increase per 400 watts. Even if your flow is cut in half due to restriction it's a 0.72 degree increase.


pump specs are with zero head, it's not going to run anywhere 5Gal/min. Also, thermal dissipation in a dynamic system is not the same calc as in a static system at equilibrium.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> In addition to Joa post...
> Probably unnecessary for maxwell. the core really does not get hot with the EK block. Max I've seen is 10-15C above water temp... when really pushing it. The vrms... a different story.


Have you checked VRM temps via the backside after your EK block install? On OG Titan core temps would correlate with VRM temps, fairly close, on EK blocks; even when highly overvolted.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Have you checked VRM temps via the backside after your EK block install? On OG Titan core temps would correlate with VRM temps, fairly close, on EK blocks; even when highly overvolted.


yeah - my OGs were probed like they were abducted by aliens... the TX backplate will hit 40-43C when the gpu core is running 28C in a heaven loop - that's shooting the backplate.. so the VRm and memory power sections (especially the mem buck controllers) on these seem to get hotter.

just as a a general FYI for folks, AB with the VDDC mod works fine. Cyclops 1281mV bios loads to 1.274 with zero on the AB volt slider:


Sorry - 4K screen type is set to 100% only.


----------



## Swolern

Hmm, pretty warm for H2O. Looks like I will need to put a fan to the back of my card to help a little. Thanks JP.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Hmm, pretty warm for H2O. Looks like I will need to put a fan to the back of my card to help a little. Thanks JP.


yeah - probably cooler without the backplates.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Which games in particular are not working on PX OSD?


Evolve. The fps osd is doubled.

Is all the high asic given to sc now??


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Evolve. The fps osd is doubled.
> 
> Is all the high asic given to sc now??


FPS osd is also doubled in star citizen.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Evolve. The fps osd is doubled.
> 
> Is all the high asic given to sc now??


I was getting an unbelievable 150fps in Crysis 3 maxed @ 1440p, that must have been doubled fps also.

There has never been binning for SC cards by EVGA, but I doubt Jacob will tell you that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - probably cooler without the backplates.


That's what I'm thinking also.


----------



## krel

Is it just doubled for all Cryengine games?


----------



## traxtech

Must be, doubled in Ryse too.. was like"wow" at 1440p with everything on max on a single Titan X hitting 170 fps hahaha


----------



## BigMack70

Also Hitman: Absolution. Was playing that with vsync (60 Hz screen) and PX OSD reports 120 fps.


----------



## Swolern

I very picky with my fps and smoothness, the weird thing is with my new Acer Gsync 144hz monitor the fake 150fps in Crysis 3 was actually believable as it was the first time I tried the game with Gsync, and the smoothness was there along with less lag & motion blur. Damn!


----------



## krel

Fraps seems to be accurate.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> Fraps seems to be accurate.


Ab rivatuner as well is accurate.


----------



## Orthello

You guys with Titan X SLI notice GPU2 voltage differs from GPU1 ..at default volts mine are doing 1440mhz 1.168v and 1.118v . I'm trying to offset GPU2 to be the same but not having much luck. I'm sure this is due to Asic difference just like it was with the 980s. but i'd rather have them at the same voltage for testing. Tried GPU2 at +24mv and its giving it the same 1.118v .

Possibly its only going to work off gpu1 voltage eg and offset below that. This is all in Prec X 5.3.1.

Done some more testing seems like GPU2 voltage is a placebo in Prec X .. seems to be 50mv lower of GPU1 s set voltage .

I'll try AB and see if it has the same behaviour.


----------



## sgs2008

Hm seems interesting http://www.tweaktown.com/news/44428/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-ultra-teased-counter-amd-radeon-r9-390x/index.html


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgs2008*
> 
> Hm seems interesting http://www.tweaktown.com/news/44428/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-ultra-teased-counter-amd-radeon-r9-390x/index.html


Would be quite annoying if this titan ultra had an improved suped up pcb too ...


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgs2008*
> 
> Hm seems interesting http://www.tweaktown.com/news/44428/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-ultra-teased-counter-amd-radeon-r9-390x/index.html


All that states is Titan X to run 250-300mhz higher core speed. We are already doing that.


----------



## kx11

so this arrived today










first ever benchmark










pretty good on air


----------



## sgs2008

Hm just noticed that plastic cover on the titan x's lol didnt take them off mine







. Also just curious doesn't matter to me at all but the titan wording on both my cards are completely black are some manufacturers making white ones ?


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgs2008*
> 
> Hm just noticed that plastic cover on the titan x's lol didnt take them off mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Also just curious doesn't matter to me at all but the titan wording on both my cards are completely black are some manufacturers making white ones ?


how did i forget to take that off ?

anyway i think gigabyte makes dark grey TitanX with dark text

mine is msi ( it was inno3d originally )


----------



## ssgwright

anyone having issues with vlc or wmp? It keeps crashing on me... no matter what bios I'm running whether I'm overclocked or at stock it keeps crashing... I've reinstalled vlc, switched bioses, reset clocks... everything... anyone else having an issue?


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - probably cooler without the backplates.


Thats why i never bothered with a backplate. Waste of time.


----------



## ssgwright

seems to be something with precision... I wasn't using osd... but ever since I switched to afterburner the crashes have stopped?


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> anyone having issues with vlc or wmp? It keeps crashing on me... no matter what bios I'm running whether I'm overclocked or at stock it keeps crashing... I've reinstalled vlc, switched bioses, reset clocks... everything... anyone else having an issue?


try running them with precision x turned off


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> Thats why i never bothered with a backplate. Waste of time.


NOt quite a waste of "time". best reason was given by a user on this thread... "to protect the PCB from me"








Looks much better, functions no worse really and does exactly the above.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> seems to be something with precision... I wasn't using osd... but ever since I switched to afterburner the crashes have stopped?


It's an unfortunate situation between PX, AB unwinder and MSI. EVGA- PX is trying to clean up that mess.


----------



## opt33

+1, backplates primary function on mine is to catch the inevitable drop of splashed distilled water as I fill up/top off my loop, rather than have it short something







2nd is aesthetics. Same reason I have to run my psu with fan facing down. Would have toasted both over years otherwise.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

What's the consensus, would backplates with Fujipoly pads be more beneficial in dissipating heat over a bare PCB???


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgs2008*
> 
> Hm just noticed that plastic cover on the titan x's lol didnt take them off mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Also just curious doesn't matter to me at all but the titan wording on both my cards are completely black are some manufacturers making white ones ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> how did i forget to take that off ?
> 
> anyway i think gigabyte makes dark grey TitanX with dark text
> 
> mine is msi ( it was inno3d originally )


Eh afaik all titan x are from nvidia. Full card brown box until its reboxed to aib logos etc.

Giga one i saw is white aswell.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> What's the consensus, would backplates with Fujipoly pads be more beneficial in dissipating heat over a bare PCB???


Always thought the backplates first use was to prevent warping, heat dissipation on vram ofcourse better with large surface area.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> +1, backplates primary function on mine is to catch the inevitable drop of splashed distilled water as I fill up/top off my loop, rather than have it short something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2nd is aesthetics*. Same reason I have to run my psu with fan facing down. Would have toasted both over years otherwise.


They really do look much nicer, especially in a nicely built system. I've seen some amazing looking setups with white and red themes and matching backplates. Just wow...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> What's the consensus, would backplates with Fujipoly pads be more beneficial in dissipating heat over a bare PCB???


either way, it needs active air flow.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - probably cooler without the backplates.


would upgrading my cooler to the accelero extreme 4 be a bad idea due to the backplate?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> would upgrading my cooler to the accelero extreme 4 be a bad idea due to the backplate?


not sure why it could be a bad idea. the AE4 comes with a backplate?


----------



## romanlegion13th

just quick question as i no alot of guys are running 4K with this monstrous card
what monitors are you guys using? (ive got the BenQ 32ich IPS BL3201PT )
do you guys use AA i hear some people say we need it at 4K some say we dont
but ive got one more card on the way so will put it on when i get a 2ed card


----------



## BigMack70

On my 60" screen, AA is definitely noticeable but not necessary to me. Honestly, the last time I felt AA was necessary was at 1080p. I was OK without AA at 1440p and I'm OK without AA at 4K.


----------



## 636cc of fury

720P GWR @ air cooling











http://imgur.com/mDeP9MC


----------



## V3teran

You should change your gpu-z to version 0.8.2 which will then give you an accurate reading.


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> You should change your gpu-z to version 0.8.2 which will then give you an accurate reading.


That's what the sensor tab is for


----------



## YamiJustin

I decided to no longer wait for the R9 390X. If I wait for that, then there will probably be a new card announced by then that sounds even better. An endless cycle!!

I just need advice... 144hz, IPS, G-sync, 1440p monitor OR a 4k G-Sync monitor (hopefully with IPS)


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YamiJustin*
> 
> I decided to no longer wait for the R9 390X. If I wait for that, then there will probably be a new card announced by then that sounds even better. An endless cycle!!
> 
> I just need advice... 144hz, IPS, G-sync, 1440p monitor OR a 4k G-Sync monitor (hopefully with IPS)


I got the Asus Swift Rog 1440p g sync, and i would _never_ go back to playing w/o g sync again. Now tho i would take a look at the "Acer Predator XB270HU 27" G-Sync IPS 144Hz Gaming Monitor" as its a IPS and not a TN like the Swift Rog.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YamiJustin*
> 
> I decided to no longer wait for the R9 390X. If I wait for that, then there will probably be a new card announced by then that sounds even better. An endless cycle!!
> 
> I just need advice... 144hz, IPS, G-sync, 1440p monitor OR a 4k G-Sync monitor (hopefully with IPS)


1440p 144hz vs 4K 60hz depends entirely on personal preference.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> You should change your gpu-z to version 0.8.2 which will then give you an accurate reading.


8.0 or 8.2 will show the same inaccurate core speed in main tab with any number of changes in bios/volts, since neither reads actual core speed. Same with 3dmark and just about any other program that doesnt read actual speed. You need the sensor on 8.0 or 8.2 for others to see the actual speed. You can yourself look at your own gpuz front tab, and mentally back out all the changes, clk table, boost, voltage changes in bios that affected it and come up with correct value...but easier to just look at sensor.


----------



## YamiJustin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> 1440p 144hz vs 4K 60hz depends entirely on personal preference.


Do you think you can play heavily modded ENB Skyrim at 4k at 60fps? Or would that ENB and graphics mods bring 4k Skyrim to its knees even with this monster GPU


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> On my 60" screen, AA is definitely noticeable but not necessary to me. Honestly, the last time I felt AA was necessary was at 1080p. I was OK without AA at 1440p and I'm OK without AA at 4K.


do you play with 2 cards or 1?
yeah cant seem to see much difference in 4K ive only got a 32 inch though
how close do you sit to the 65ich
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YamiJustin*
> 
> Do you think you can play heavily modded ENB Skyrim at 4k at 60fps? Or would that ENB and graphics mods bring 4k Skyrim to its knees even with this monster GPU


i dont use ENB skyrim but loats of other mods (45 lots of high res mods allso) and it plays 60fps with AA on everything max no problem


----------



## YamiJustin

I figured Skyrim being much older wouldn't be so demanding, but the problem is ENB's will really hit your FPS hard.. like I could easily do probably 80fps but because of my ENB I lose a total of like 30fps... mind you this is on my 60hz monitor so I'm unsure.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> 720P GWR @ air cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/mDeP9MC


ooooh.
you should post to the catzilla score thread.


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YamiJustin*
> 
> I decided to no longer wait for the R9 390X. If I wait for that, then there will probably be a new card announced by then that sounds even better. An endless cycle!!
> 
> I just need advice... 144hz, IPS, G-sync, 1440p monitor OR a 4k G-Sync monitor (hopefully with IPS)


I always tell people to go with the high hz option if you play more fps games. 4k 60hz is glorious though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> On my 60" screen, AA is definitely noticeable but not necessary to me. Honestly, the last time I felt AA was necessary was at 1080p. I was OK without AA at 1440p and I'm OK without AA at 4K.


Its all about ppi. A 60 inch 4k monitor has about the same ppi as a 30 inch 1080 monitor.

Going to have to wait to get my x under water







I was going to change my tubing color and decided to get my buddy to paint my case at his auto shop. Never did a green rig before so I guess it should be nvidia green. Painting my x shroud too.


----------



## YamiJustin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> I always tell people to go with the high hz option if you play more fps games. 4k 60hz is glorious though.
> 
> Going to have to wait to get my x under water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to change my tubing color and decided to get my buddy paint my case at his auto shop. Never did a green rig before so I guess it should be nvidia green. Painting my x shroud too.


Hm, I don't play fps really, not counting the more hybrid ones like Far Cry or Fallout.
But I'm worried of having 40-50fps on a lot of games, also are there any G-Sync, IPS 4k models? I hate TN


----------



## gamingarena

Anyone tried new hotfix drivers 350.05?
On previous 347.88 drivers the max voltage boost(default) with +200mhz on core, without touching overvoltage would be 1.165v on my cards,
now after installing the 350.05 the max boost Voltage moved to 1.205v and card boost with extra 40mhz from 1415 to 1450 with same +200mhz boost.

Is it normal for drivers to boost max Voltage by itself?

Please if anyone tried the new drivers let me know if you see changes in max default voltage boost.


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> Anyone tried new hotfix drivers 350.05?
> On previous 347.88 drivers the max voltage boost(default) with +200mhz on core, without touching overvoltage would be 1.165v on my cards,
> now after installing the 350.05 the max boost Voltage moved to 1.205v and card boost with extra 40mhz from 1415 to 1450 with same +200mhz boost.
> 
> Is it normal for drivers to boost max Voltage by itself?
> 
> Please if anyone tried the new drivers let me know if you see changes in max default voltage boost.


Mine went from ~1.230v to ~1.255v from just installing that driver.


----------



## Mydog

Not to bad in OC in SLI


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> 1440p 144hz vs 4K 60hz depends entirely on personal preference.


You know a 40" 4K curved G-Sync monitor is coming within the next year.


----------



## YamiJustin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> You know a 40" 4K curved G-Sync monitor is coming within the next year.


Is that the January Acer? Is it really G-Sync? and damn thats a long wait


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> anyone having issues with vlc or wmp? It keeps crashing on me... no matter what bios I'm running whether I'm overclocked or at stock it keeps crashing... I've reinstalled vlc, switched bioses, reset clocks... everything... anyone else having an issue?


I've had this problem before. Fixed it by disabling fps monitoring in PX.


----------



## gamingarena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> Mine went from ~1.230v to ~1.255v from just installing that driver.


Ok so it is the driver i though im imagining things i preferred lower default voltage oh well.


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YamiJustin*
> 
> Hm, I don't play fps really, not counting the more hybrid ones like Far Cry or Fallout.
> But I'm worried of having 40-50fps on a lot of games, also are there any G-Sync, IPS 4k models? I hate TN


Not yet.. the xb280hk is the only 4k gsync I believe. Its really not that bad.. the only time I notice that it is a tn is when I use an ips monitor right next to it. I can see the difference, but it doesn't bother me. Colors look like colors to me. I think it looks pretty close with some digital vibrance turned on... but everyone is different.

What ever you go with you won't be able to go without it in the future. I cannot go less than 4k now, even if its 144hz. I would imagine nobody could use 4k 60hz after using 1440 144hz.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> You know a 40" 4K curved G-Sync monitor is coming within the next year.


If it has DP 1.3, 120 Hz , 120 FPS capability and an IPS or VA panel as well - then I'm in!!! LOL


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Hmm.. Asus Titan X at the local shop.

EVGA is sold out. I prefer EVGA for awesome warranty service.

Wat do wat do.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Hmm.. Asus Titan X at the local shop.
> 
> EVGA is sold out. I prefer EVGA for awesome warranty service.
> 
> Wat do wat do.


IMO if a GPU is about $650 or so I don't mind trying another manufacture. At about $800 or higher I want the confidence I know I have with EVGA warranty. Not sure if it's the same for Edmonton.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> There are 2 that I know of that said they got higher scores with 1.31 bios you were one, others including myself, Sheyster have gotten same scores. Also power readings increase up to 1.27v on my testing, then stop. But, that is why I checked power and then with DMM, as I wanted to see if my OC simply was not going higher with higher volts, or if volts were not going higher.
> 
> If I were you, I would recheck with both bioses and make sure you didnt have slider set differently, and I didnt look at them that carefully to see if he made any other minor changes between 2.
> 
> but no question, the volts are locked at 1.27 on mine, regardless of current bios, though someone may figure out how to increase in future. Also, if you have a DMM, takes less than an hour to remove backplate, test at max voltage point, then put backplate back on...longer if going to play around like I did. Im hoping someone can get it unlocked, I would expect to OC further, since mine scales to 1.27 current max. But if you really want to answer that question yourself so you see with your own eyes...very easy to do, if you have DMM.


Just as a heads up, I went back and re-tested again and discovered that you are in fact correct.

My problem was I was comparing max stable clock speeds on two separate benchmarks. The 1550 mhz clock is stable in Valley Benchmark, while the 1530 is max stable in 3dmark.

Appreciate you pointing that out to me so as not to spread ignorant mis-information.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Hmm.. Asus Titan X at the local shop.
> 
> EVGA is sold out. I prefer EVGA for awesome warranty service.
> 
> Wat do wat do.


asus seems to be putting tattle-tail stickers on the gpu mount screws. NVidia did not and we know EVGA never does (?). I just don't get ASUS doing that on enthusiast cards.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> IMO if a GPU is about $650 or so I don't mind trying another manufacture. At about $800 or higher I want the confidence I know I have with EVGA warranty. Not sure if it's the same for Edmonton.


Thing is I can purchase the extra warranty through the store, it's two years, for $137. If the card fails, I get a brandnew card from them. Then they RMA the old card back and get and sell the refurbished one.

I'm looking at $1550 for everything though!









Might still wait for the EVGA one though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> asus seems to be putting tattle-tail stickers on the gpu mount screws. NVidia did not and we know EVGA never does (?). I just don't get ASUS doing that on enthusiast cards.


Ahh, might just wait for EVGA to come back in stock honestly.

Yep, there it is like you said:



*http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121923*

Pretty dumb that just changing the paste voids the warranty with Asus.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> asus seems to be putting tattle-tail stickers on the gpu mount screws. NVidia did not and we know EVGA never does (?). I just don't get ASUS doing that on enthusiast cards.


MSI does that to but I had no problem removing them unharmed on both my Asus and MSI card with a scalpel


----------



## warbucks

Playing around with the bench bios from Sheyster. Can't go much higher than 1560ish on the core.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warbucks*
> 
> 
> 
> Playing around with the bench bios from Sheyster. Can't go much higher than 1560ish on the core.


...most decent samples of Titan X I have seen w/ 1.274v+- via custom bios max around 1537 - 1560 for. benchable / playable apps, depending also on cooling of course....that's actually quite amazing, considering the 3072 cudas and 12gb of VRAM on a '''basic''' PCB


----------



## Ahzmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> MSI does that to but I had no problem removing them unharmed on both my Asus and MSI card with a scalpel


Contacted MSI, and it applys the same way as EVGA warranty, we can strip the cooler, and just put all back together for warranty. MSI does ship with that annoying sticker also, but at least i have a mail from them sating that its ok









Did remove the sticker and cooler to apply better TIM, the put the sticker back, just for some "peace of mind"


----------



## marc0053

http://www.directcanada.com/products/?sku=10531107186&vpn=GTXTITANX-12GD5&manufacture=ASUS
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Hmm.. Asus Titan X at the local shop.
> 
> EVGA is sold out. I prefer EVGA for awesome warranty service.
> 
> Wat do wat do.


Good to hear from you








If you do decide to go the asus route make sure to price match with direct canada online if you havent done so already.

Looking forward to see you tear appart the benches once again!!

PS: you can easily and safely remove serial number stickers with hot air from a hair blow dryer and restick with crazy glue. Have done a few times and works like a charm. You try with your gtx 480 if you still have before doing it on the titan x.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> http://www.directcanada.com/products/?sku=10531107186&vpn=GTXTITANX-12GD5&manufacture=ASUS
> Good to hear from you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you do decide to go the asus route make sure to price match with direct canada online if you havent done so already.
> 
> Looking forward to see you tear appart the benches once again!!
> 
> PS: you can easily and safely remove serial number stickers with hot air from a hair blow dryer and restick with crazy glue. Have done a few times and works like a charm. You try with your gtx 480 if you still have before doing it on the titan x.


Hey thanks for the link and tip marc.


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> MSI does that to but I had no problem removing them unharmed on both my Asus and MSI card with a scalpel


Yeah if you have a really good pair of pliers you can probably turn it. I just break the seal... something satisfying about it. But like I said, I returned an asus 780ti dcii to newegg with the sticker removed and they didn't care. I don't think its in writing anywhere.


----------



## Xotic

So my titan arrived today. After flashing to the sc425 bios i am finding that i am not longer going below 912mhz when idling. Is there any way to fix this? Or do i just have to put up with it if i am using this bios?
Also, the coil whine on it has ruined my sound card







It makes my mic unusable, so now i have to use the awful onboard mic port








Plus side though, when using the original bios i was idling at 22c and with the sc425 bios (no overclock yet) i am getting to 35c. This is with my pump at 20% and my fans at 20%. And still getting better fps than with my dual 690s


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> 8.0 or 8.2 will show the same inaccurate core speed in main tab with any number of changes in bios/volts, since neither reads actual core speed. Same with 3dmark and just about any other program that doesnt read actual speed. You need the sensor on 8.0 or 8.2 for others to see the actual speed. You can yourself look at your own gpuz front tab, and mentally back out all the changes, clk table, boost, voltage changes in bios that affected it and come up with correct value...but easier to just look at sensor.


Ok thanks for that


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> Ok so it is the driver i though im imagining things i preferred lower default voltage oh well.


I disclosed my testing with this hot fix driver a few pages back. I've gone back to the WHQL driver. This hot fix driver is not posted on geforce.com BTW.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xotic*
> 
> So my titan arrived today. After flashing to the sc425 bios i am finding that i am not longer going below 912mhz when idling. Is there any way to fix this? Or do i just have to put up with it if i am using this bios?
> Also, the coil whine on it has ruined my sound card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It makes my mic unusable, so now i have to use the awful onboard mic port
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus side though, when using the original bios i was idling at 22c and with the sc425 bios (no overclock yet) i am getting to 35c. This is with my pump at 20% and my fans at 20%. And still getting better fps than with my dual 690s


I idle at 135 Mhz just fine with that same BIOS. I would recommend uninstalling with DDU then re-install the driver.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warbucks*
> 
> 
> 
> Playing around with the bench bios from Sheyster. Can't go much higher than 1560ish on the core.


That's a nice OC!







~69% TDP... That's just over 400w the card is pulling.









You could try lowering the memory OC and try to push the core a bit more.


----------



## Xotic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I idle at 135 Mhz just fine with that same BIOS. I would recommend uninstalling with DDU then re-install the driver.


Just reinstalled after removing with ddu and still getting the same problem










EDIT: Just found out what is causing it







144hz...


----------



## Orthello

Further to my post a while back about Titan X SLI and different voltages been given to GPU1 and 2 under boost (i think due to Asic quality) i've been trying to find a way to give GPU1 and 2 the same voltage for testing oc settings.

All of the below is at 0mv offset.

What i was getting with GPU1 (71.7% asic) and GPU2 (82.3% asic) was gpu1 was steady at 1.168v and gpu 2 was steady at 1.118v. For those of you with very close asic spreads it could be a likely non issue, i am not happy with a 0.050v difference however.

I've now added a DP cable to GPU2 and hooked up another monitor and set that monitor to primary , this has the affect of swapping the primary cards eg GPU1 now is the 82.3% asic . What i've found is under boost now both cards get 1.168v. The only difference was GPU1 was boosting 40 mhz higher (i figure again due to its asic been higher) so i have equalised it with a lower boost than GPU2 and now i get the same mhz and same voltage - mission accomplished.

I think this might be of interest to some of you as just because the driver thinks a card needs less voltage due to its asic i think this could lead to instability in sli overclocking.

My recommendation is run the best asic gpu you have in 1st slot , it may boost higher , break the set all setting in sli to set gpus independently then reduce the boost to equal gpu 2 and then you will get the same voltages .


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Further to my post a while back about Titan X SLI and different voltages been given to GPU1 and 2 under boost (i think due to Asic quality) i've been trying to find a way to give GPU1 and 2 the same voltage for testing oc settings.
> 
> All of the below is at 0mv offset.
> 
> What i was getting with GPU1 (71.7% asic) and GPU2 (82.3% asic) was gpu1 was steady at 1.168v and gpu 2 was steady at 1.118v. For those of you with very close asic spreads it could be a likely non issue, i am not happy with a 0.050v difference however.
> 
> I've now added a DP cable to GPU2 and hooked up another monitor and set that monitor to primary , this has the affect of swapping the primary cards eg GPU1 now is the 82.3% asic . What i've found is under boost now both cards get 1.168v. The only difference was GPU1 was boosting 40 mhz higher (i figure again due to its asic been higher) so i have equalised it with a lower boost than GPU2 and now i get the same mhz and same voltage - mission accomplished.
> 
> I think this might be of interest to some of you as just because the driver thinks a card needs less voltage due to its asic i think this could lead to instability in sli overclocking.
> 
> My recommendation is run the best asic gpu you have in 1st slot , it may boost higher , break the set all setting in sli to set gpus independently then reduce the boost to equal gpu 2 and then you will get the same voltages .


If you want to hard lock your voltage, wouldn't using a custom bios that locks the voltage on both cards be the better option?


----------



## Mongo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> http://www.directcanada.com/products/?sku=10531107186&vpn=GTXTITANX-12GD5&manufacture=ASUS
> Good to hear from you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you do decide to go the asus route make sure to price match with direct canada online if you havent done so already.


Does DirectCanada price match with Newegg?

Nevermind just saw Newegg.ca is the same price.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> If you want to hard lock your voltage, wouldn't using a custom bios that locks the voltage on both cards be the better option?


Well this was using the SC-425 bios , stock also behaves similar with different voltages for each GPU. Ive yet to try cyclops with fixed voltages etc' and it could solve the issue more easily but i'm waiting for h2o before i try that as the fixed voltage is a bit high for air 24/7 for my liking.


----------



## 636cc of fury

card is throttling hard on stock cooler, maxed out for sure time for something colder











http://imgur.com/ZP2Lfg3





http://imgur.com/KQnVTd5





http://imgur.com/cxC5jyj


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> card is throttling hard on stock cooler, maxed out for sure time for something colder


Temp or power limit? My card does every time it hits 63 degrees.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> card is throttling hard on stock cooler, maxed out for sure time for something colder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/ZP2Lfg3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/KQnVTd5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/cxC5jyj


What do you think of the arctic accelero xtreme iv?
I'd like to upgrade to it but i heard people saying it doesn't have good vrm ram cooling, is that true?


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> Temp or power limit? My card does every time it hits 63 degrees.


I thought the card only throttles when it hits the temp target no?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> Thats why i never bothered with a backplate. Waste of time.


Actually my core stays a good 3c cooler with the EK backplate installed. Offers some passive cooling for the VRM area too.


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> Temp or power limit? My card does every time it hits 63 degrees.


Not sure which one, but it's dropping clocks under heavy load so this is why scores are off and a bit inefficient. Will LET the first card and prep it for cold while I test the other one this week.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> What do you think of the arctic accelero xtreme iv?
> I'd like to upgrade to it but i heard people saying it doesn't have good vrm ram cooling, is that true?


Never used one but I am sure it's much better than the reference cooler for sure. I have a 4250 RPM fan on the backside of the card pulling heat away and have the AC blasting directly at the card and it still gets quite warm with the Cyclops 1.3v bios.


----------



## sonarctica

will changing the cooling paste of the stock titan X cooler make a difference?


----------



## DarkIdeals

So, question to those of you that have TITAN X's. I know that the TITAN X doesn't have the double precision performance and massive flops of the original, but do you think that the TITAN X is sufficient at all for game development? I currently have two GTX 980 Kingpins and am selling them and buying a TITAN X, and getting a 2nd one for SLI too, just need to find them in stock somewhere -__-. But i'm not just going to be gaming, but considering taking classes in game development and working on some minor to moderate game development on my own as well. So i know that the TITAN X will be "slow" at these kind of things, but do you guys think it will be bearable at ALL? Or is it going to take days on end to do one string of calculations etc..?


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonarctica*
> 
> will changing the cooling paste of the stock titan X cooler make a difference?


I've always found Nvidia's stock thermal paste to be kind of subpar honestly. So if you used something like Gelid GC Extreme or some Col. Liquid Pro metal based etc.. you should get at least 2-3C lower temps, possibly 4-5C if you really got the REAL good stuff and maybe fortified your case airflow a bit.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> So, question to those of you that have TITAN X's. I know that the TITAN X doesn't have the double precision performance and massive flops of the original, but do you think that the TITAN X is sufficiant at all for game development? I currently have two GTX 980 Kingpins and am selling them and buying a TITAN X, and getting a 2nd one for SLI too, just need to find them in stock somewhere -__-. But i'm not just going to be gaming, but considering taking classes in game development and working on some minor to moderate game development on my own as well. So i know that the TITAN X will be "slow" at these kind of things, but do you guys think it will be bearable at ALL? Or is it going to take days on end to do one string of calculations etc..?


DP is not a factor for gaming or game development/coding. Unless you're a designer or engineer using applications that require DP, there is nothing to worry about here.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonarctica*
> 
> will changing the cooling paste of the stock titan X cooler make a difference?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> I've always found Nvidia's stock thermal paste to be kind of subpar honestly. So if you used something like Gelid GC Extreme or some Col. Liquid Pro metal based etc.. you should get at least 2-3C lower temps, possibly 4-5C if you really got the REAL good stuff and maybe fortified your case airflow a bit.


The last couple of generations of reference cards have been much better. IMHO it's not worth the trouble unless you're doing it to install a water block or aftermarket cooler.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> Not sure which one, but it's dropping clocks under heavy load so this is why scores are off and a bit inefficient. Will LET the first card and prep it for cold while I test the other one this week.
> Never used one but I am sure it's much better than the reference cooler for sure. I have a 4250 RPM fan on the backside of the card pulling heat away and have the AC blasting directly at the card and it still gets quite warm with the Cyclops 1.3v bios.


I've noticed something interesting , with any offset voltage the boost is increased beyond the boost dialed in , however this extra bit of boost - typcially 15-20mhz is traded back once TDP% go over 90% i find.

Currently running 1481mhz in SLI 1.205v each gpu with the SC-425 watt bios. Once 90% TDP is hit it clocks back to 1468mhz but then clocks back to 1481 mhz shortly after. The 1481 is over what i'd dialed in but it seems to boost there due to the extra 43mv offset.

Just played dying light for 4 hrs @ 1481mhz and i think less than 1% of the time - mainly cut scenes did it clock back to 1468 , and i didnt see it go over 95% TDP also even during the cut scenes. That was at 1440p 144 hz gsync so there was no frame capping.

I'll be testing 1500mhz next







, for stock coolers i'm really happy with these cards so far - h20 next week too.


----------



## SilDragon

ooh i just got this


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> I thought the card only throttles when it hits the temp target no?


I bet it was because I was using an old version of PX. I was using 4.2.1. I hate the new one. I tried the new one and was getting fps shutter.. dips down to zero. When I tried it with my 780tis, it would crash games when running it in the background. If I play with it again before my main rig is done, I'll try AB and see if it still does it.


----------



## quakeas

- woops


----------



## KraxKill

I've been lurking in this thread for a since day 1 and wanted to post this hack because some people were wondering about the possibility of using AIO coolers to cool the Titan.

The G10 bracket seems like the only solution at the moment. However I wouldn't recommend it as it sits. I didn't like the fact that the design has you remove the midplate which is a giant heat spreader, effectively running the rest of the card and VRM naked. Not good especially given the extra stress the VRM is put under when OC'ed. The G10 design is really a POS IMO.

Here is what I did

I used the NZXT g10 bracket and mounting hardware ($30) and hacked it (lobbed off the fan portion and filed some reliefs around the edges to account for the stock cooler mounting points on the mid plate) to mount with the stock mid plate and fan in place. Only had to remove the cover and stock heatsync. Used a standard NXZT x41 AIO CPU cooler to cool the GPU. There are no modifications to the card, the stock mid plate fan (heat spreader) stay on.

To got the AIO block to contact the GPU with the mid-plate still mounted, I used 2 copper spacers (One 25x25x1.2mm and a 25x25.0.8mm
(25x25x2mm total) I ordered from China to bridge the gap between the die and the mid-plate. This way if the card ever goes south I put on the stock cooler, slap on the cover and RMA.







Currently comfortably overclocked to 1460/4000 on the EVGA 425 TDP Bios. with 0 throttling.

Scores 17.5K in Firestrike. CPU is 4790K @ 4.8ghz 1.27v

This isn't a custom loop water block, but for ~$100 it's a good bagain water solution, provided you are handy with a hack saw and file. (Bench grinder would have made the job way quicker). GPU Idle temps in the ~20-25C, 50-60C when gaming/benching and as high as 70C with a fully heat soaked radiator looping valley for a few hours.


----------



## SLOPOKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> Anyone tried new hotfix drivers 350.05?
> On previous 347.88 drivers the max voltage boost(default) with +200mhz on core, without touching overvoltage would be 1.165v on my cards,
> now after installing the 350.05 the max boost Voltage moved to 1.205v and card boost with extra 40mhz from 1415 to 1450 with same +200mhz boost.
> 
> Is it normal for drivers to boost max Voltage by itself?
> 
> Please if anyone tried the new drivers let me know if you see changes in max default voltage boost.


I didn't notice any changes other than actually being able to play BFH campaign with the stupid driver crash.


----------



## Tsukah

Hey guys, what kind of temps do you have on air on idle ?
Just got two titans X on a air 540 corsair case (with 3 fans front fans blowing and a 110i so the Inside of the case isnt exactly hot) and sometimes the temps go up to 50° on idle, averaging at 40°. Just watching a Stream puts temps at 60° on both cards









Nothing running in the background whatsoever.
The fans are at 1050 RMP.
Ambient temp is like 20°
Using the SC non modded bios. Isnt it a bit too high ?


----------



## BobbyTheBuilder

Will a 4790 K bottleneck SLI Titan X?


----------



## ToRoNtOGuYY

I will be getting this card, but I'm having trouble deciding if I should get a second card in dual Sli, is it actually worth that kind of money?

Also will Sli with these cards make much a of a difference with fps?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BobbyTheBuilder*
> 
> Will a 4790 K bottleneck SLI Titan X?


Yes, any cpu will.

But you'll still push massive frames.


----------



## Xotic

I seem to have a rather bad overclocker (in comparison to most in this thread) as i cannot get past +140/420 even with 121 power target and +112mv. However i think its pretty crazy that the card can use that insane amount of wattage, as i had it running at 121% power target, and in benchmarks i was able to reach 97% power







This made me go from 202w from the wall at idle, to over 650w from the wall !!! All while staying under 37c with a 3930k in the same loop @4.8ghz and 1.5v.
Not quite sure what i could do to get a higher overclock though, as anything that is +150 or higher gives me an instant crash on valley or heaven


----------



## DNMock

Any tri-sli users here? how is the scaling going from 2 way to 3 way on these bad boys?

I'm torn right now if I should get a 3rd T-X or spring for the 1.2 TB Intel 750 SSD

Edit: Only using a single 4k 60hz monitor atm, so a 3rd Titan would net me exactly zero benefit, but I don't know if 2 will be enough to max out the rumored super monitor (3440 x 1400 21:9 144hz IPS G-sync Acer Predator)


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BobbyTheBuilder*
> 
> Will a 4790 K bottleneck SLI Titan X?


No. But get ure rams imc subtiming optimized. If not up ure core speed to 4.7.
Also game and resolution dependent.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BobbyTheBuilder*
> 
> Will a 4790 K bottleneck SLI Titan X?


Not at 4k


----------



## ryanallan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xotic*
> 
> I seem to have a rather bad overclocker (in comparison to most in this thread) as i cannot get past +140/420 even with 121 power target and +112mv. However i think its pretty crazy that the card can use that insane amount of wattage, as i had it running at 121% power target, and in benchmarks i was able to reach 97% power
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This made me go from 202w from the wall at idle, to over 650w from the wall !!! All while staying under 37c with a 3930k in the same loop @4.8ghz and 1.5v.
> Not quite sure what i could do to get a higher overclock though, as anything that is +150 or higher gives me an instant crash on valley or heaven


1490 is still an impressive overclock.

So youre saying the difference between the stock SC clock rate of 1200mhz and your overclock to 1490mhz is 400W?

Youve probably thought of this, but you could try lowering the memory clock.


----------



## Xotic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryanallan*
> 
> So youre saying the difference between the stock SC clock rate of 1200mhz and your overclock to 1490mhz is 400W?


No, i just mean, from my whole system being idle going to full load i get that much of an increase, and as the 425sc bios allows for 425w tdp at 100% power (with 121% power target) i am getting pretty close to the max tdp when reaching 97% power
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryanallan*
> 
> Youve probably thought of this, but you could try lowering the memory clock.


I first started with core clock oc when the mem was at +0. I cannot get above what i get now no matter what the mem clock is


----------



## romanlegion13th

Titan X advert LOL


----------



## ryanallan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xotic*
> 
> No, i just mean, from my whole system being idle going to full load i get that much of an increase, and as the 425sc bios allows for 425w tdp at 100% power (with 121% power target) i am getting pretty close to the max tdp when reaching 97% power
> I first started with core clock oc when the mem was at +0. I cannot get above what i get now no matter what the mem clock is


Ah, ok. So the stock SC will consume say 250w at 1200 mhz, yours at 1490 will consume 97% of 425w, or 412w. Still pretty crazy.

Have you tried unlinking the power and temp targets and then prioritizing temp?


----------



## Xotic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryanallan*
> 
> Ah, ok. So the stock SC will consume say 250w at 1200 mhz, yours at 1490 will consume 97% of 425w, or 412w. Still pretty crazy.
> 
> Have you tried unlinking the power and temp targets and then prioritizing temp?


Oh no i have not tried that, should it help?


----------



## ryanallan

Worth a shot...


----------



## Xotic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryanallan*
> 
> Worth a shot...


Did not work








Guess i am stuck at what i am. But thats fine







its only for gaming anyway


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xotic*
> 
> I seem to have a rather bad overclocker (in comparison to most in this thread) as i cannot get past +140/420 even with 121 power target and +112mv. However i think its pretty crazy that the card can use that insane amount of wattage, as i had it running at 121% power target, and in benchmarks i was able to reach 97% power
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This made me go from 202w from the wall at idle, to over 650w from the wall !!! All while staying under 37c with a 3930k in the same loop @4.8ghz and 1.5v.
> Not quite sure what i could do to get a higher overclock though, as anything that is +150 or higher gives me an instant crash on valley or heaven


ive overcloked mine with stock BIOS +237core +250mem +122mV PT 110%
if i over -volt get 
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4506969 *16041*
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4507063 *4610*

but i like to run at +200core +250memory stock voltage PT +110%


http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4468921 *15668*
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4470203 *4549*

dont seem to get much performance increase, do you?
i could OC memory more but core is King as they say

just though this could be helpful for you and maybe others


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Any tri-sli users here? how is the scaling going from 2 way to 3 way on these bad boys?
> 
> I'm torn right now if I should get a 3rd T-X or spring for the 1.2 TB Intel 750 SSD
> 
> Edit: Only using a single 4k 60hz monitor atm, so a 3rd Titan would net me exactly zero benefit, but I don't know if 2 will be enough to max out the rumored super monitor (3440 x 1400 21:9 144hz IPS G-sync Acer Predator)


I'd say you would be fine with two honestly, as long as you overclock them pretty well. 3440x1440p is quite a bit lower than 3840x2160p in overall pixelation, you're about 2/3 between 2560 and 3840 horizontal-wise, but the same vertical-wise. So overall it's only ~50% more pixel count at most vs standard 1440p, so you'll be perfectly fine with dual TITAN X's.

I'm currently running 980 Kingpins on the ROG Swift 144hz 2560x1440p monitor, and i can get between 60 and 90 fps in most modern demanding games at 1440p with 1,500mhz 1.21v on one kingpin, if i add in the 2nd one i get between 85 and 120 in demanding games. Assuming the jump from 2560 to 3440x1440, the SLI 980 number would probably go down to about 70 to 105fps range depending on game of course (ones without SLI support would be worse obviously) So factor in the ~40-50% gpu power increase of the TITAN X vs high tier 980s and you're looking at (rough estimates of course) 80 to 110fps range for one TITAN-X or 100 to 140ish with 2-way SLI at 2560x1440. At 3440x1440 you could probably get 70 -100fps with one TITAN X and 85 - 125ish for two TITAN X's.

That exact setup is what i plan to move to, i'm going to sell my 980 kingpins and get a TITAN X, then a 2nd one although i might have to wait and pay off some other things for a month or two before getting the 2nd one.


----------



## Xotic

With:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> ive overcloked mine with stock BIOS +237core +250mem +122mV PT 110%
> if i over -volt get
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4506969 *16041*
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4507063 *4610*
> but i like to run at +200core +250memory stock voltage PT +110%
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4468921 *15668*
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4470203 *4549*
> dont seem to get much performance increase, do you?
> i could OC memory more but core is King as they say
> just though this could be helpful for you and maybe others


With:


I get:
FS: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4507722 = 18136
FSE: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4507744 = 9505
FSU: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4507758 = 5097
3DM11E: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9649514 = 9698 (#11 HOF)


----------



## TommyHere

Why you're all happy about getting your titan X's I'm excited to get my gtx 980 this wednesday -_- got it for £360 off ebay which is a steal in the uk for this card!
Waiting for the 980 Ti? in september?


----------



## BlueBacon

Question gents. My Titan X seems to be reaching temps of 82C during bench marking. Do I have to worry? Running stock cooler and stock clocks on Asus reference card.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlueBacon*
> 
> Question gents. My Titan X seems to be reaching temps of 82C during bench marking. Do I have to worry? Running stock cooler and stock clocks on Asus reference card.


No worries, that temp is fine.

It'll just throttle down the voltage and clocks a bit when the temps get up there.

Here in this review, their Titan X got up to 84'C during gaming:

*http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_Titan_X/34.html*


----------



## Mydog

I love my Titan's


----------



## BlueBacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> No worries, that temp is fine.
> 
> It'll just throttle down the voltage and clocks a bit when the temps get up there.
> 
> Here in this review, their Titan X got up to 84'C during gaming:
> 
> *http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_Titan_X/34.html*


Thank you!


----------



## CaliLife17

So I installed AB, and edited both profiles. Since I have SLI, I had 2 VEN_10....... files. One for BUS_1 and one for BUS_2. So edited both those files, by adding

[Settings]
VDDC_Generic_Detection = 1

But voltage slider is still locked. Any ideas?


----------



## Xotic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I love my Titan's


Do you have each of your titans on their own loop? 17c is pretty crazy for load temps


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mongo*
> 
> Does DirectCanada price match with Newegg?
> 
> Nevermind just saw Newegg.ca is the same price.


Mine was about $50 cheaper from Amazon.com than newegg.ca with our poor dollar, just a heads up. Amazon did waive the $25 shipping, but it'd still be $5-$10 cheaper with a much better return policy, and they even over-nighted it to me in Canada, from the states. Newegg.ca will ship it (slowly) from Cali.

I'd recommend ordering from Amazon.com, causing a stink about it not being in stock so they waive the shipping, then wait a couple of days for stock to arrive as they'll be getting them a couple of times a week more than likely.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xotic*
> 
> Do you have each of your titans on their own loop? 17c is pretty crazy for load temps


No same loop but utilizing outside air temp


----------



## Xotic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> No same loop but utilizing outside air temp


Ohh xD What is your ambient?
Mine is 18.8c


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xotic*
> 
> Ohh xD What is your ambient?
> Mine is 18.8c


Ambient is now 1C outside and 21C inside


----------



## RedM00N

Decided to revert back to the OG Cyclops bios with no Overvolt for now. Only loosing about 25-30mhz. The various bench/1.28/1.31 bios were causing my cards to run too hot on air for my liking(and may have been why they kept crashing). I'll wait for the loop when it gets finished this month to hopefully return to them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> No same loop but utilizing outside air temp


Bit OT, but Is that a Phase Change on the Cpu? Would love to get me one of them for a future build


----------



## bshagen

Hi all!









I joined to get the BIOS's for the Asus Titan X SLI.
Tryin to flash my cards, put I get this error in cmd:



How do I remove the wirte protection on EEPROM? Which command? If I could get some help, that would be pretty awesome.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> Decided to revert back to the OG Cyclops bios with no Overvolt for now. Only loosing about 25-30mhz. The various bench/1.28/1.31 bios were causing my cards to run too hot on air for my liking(and may have been why they kept crashing). I'll wait for the loop when it gets finished this month to hopefully return to them.
> B*it OT, but Is that a Phase Change on the Cpu*? Would love to get me one of them for a future build


Yes it is, an LD Cooling V2


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> So I installed AB, and edited both profiles. Since I have SLI, I had 2 VEN_10....... files. One for BUS_1 and one for BUS_2. So edited both those files, by adding
> 
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection = 1
> 
> But voltage slider is still locked. Any ideas?


You have to enable overvoltage in the options in msi ab too. i think its called "unlock voltage control".










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bshagen*
> 
> Hi all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I joined to get the BIOS's for the Asus Titan X SLI.
> Tryin to flash my cards, put I get this error in cmd:
> 
> 
> 
> How do I remove the wirte protection on EEPROM? Which command? If I could get some help, that would be pretty awesome.


nvflash --index=0 --protectoff


----------



## CaliLife17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> You have to enable overvoltage in the options in msi ab too. i think its called "unlock voltage control".


Yup that was it, been a very long time since I have used AB, as I have used PX in the past.

which option should I choose next to unlock voltage control. I can choose, reference design, standard MSI, and extended MSI


----------



## newls1

who is selling this card? I cant seem to find any on newegg?


----------



## Xotic

On the 435sc bios, what % on the power target would bring it back to stock tdp?

EDIT: Nvm i decided to not be lazy and if my math is correct it should be 71%

EDIT2: my board is not running my card as pcie3.0, instead it is running at pcie2.0 x16. I just tried that SBE nvidia patch but that did not work. Am i missing something here?


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xotic*
> 
> With:
> With:
> 
> 
> I get:
> FS: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4507722 = 18136
> FSE: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4507744 = 9505
> FSU: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4507758 = 5097
> 3DM11E: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9649514 = 9698 (#11 HOF)


nice scores man







its such a good card the T-X
i got http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4507014 *8548*

i mite try OC my memory more see if i can get up to +500mhz
i have a benching profile and a gaming one
dose your boost jump up and down alot or stay at 1494?
are you still going to get a second card?


----------



## Xotic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> nice scores man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its such a good card the T-X
> i got http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4507014 *8548*
> i mite try OC my memory more see if i can get up to +500mhz
> i have a benching profile and a gaming one
> dose your boost jump up and down alot or stay at 1494?
> are you still going to get a second card?


I am sticking with one until i have paid this one off. I am not a fan of saving up for things so i always buy things with buy now pay later








My boost stays put, at least in evolve, which is the only game i have tried it with so far.
My gaming profile is 71% power target, +100 (ontop of sc oc), +100 mem. That is with no mv increase.
Desktop profile is the same just without any oc, bench profile is the one in the pic above


----------



## bshagen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> nvflash --index=0 --protectoff


Thanks a lot man!









The BIOS worked, but I am getting a worse clock than before on stock BIOS.
With these settings I pass Valley Extreme HD, but not FSE:


Should I try another one, with a higher Voltage? I am on EK waterblocks, with 38-39degrees C in Valley. The BIOS I used was the 425W TDP for EVGA SC, the one linked in the OP.


----------



## sgs2008

Holy crap played some bf4 and my top card hit 89c even with fans at 100% and my oc is only 150


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xotic*
> 
> I am sticking with one until i have paid this one off. I am not a fan of saving up for things so i always buy things with buy now pay later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My boost stays put, at least in evolve, which is the only game i have tried it with so far.
> My gaming profile is 71% power target, +100 (ontop of sc oc), +100 mem. That is with no mv increase.
> Desktop profile is the same just without any oc, bench profile is the one in the pic above


cool i got one more on the way not here untill the 17th mite be able to get a Asus one tomorrow but its £950 insted of £886 for the Evga one,
did you pay intrest on the buy now play later?
so what dose your card boost to on your gaming overclock?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgs2008*
> 
> Holy crap played some bf4 and my top card hit 89c even with fans at 100% and my oc is only 150


could be bad air flow in your case or your fans not working


----------



## sgs2008

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> could be bad air flow in your case or your fans not working


I dont think its bad airflow. Possibly because i have my sound card sitting on top of it but i thought it wouldn't make a diff since the fan is on the bottom. If it is the sound card i was thinking of getting one of these http://www.ebay.com.au/sch/i.html?_nkw=pcie+extender&rt=nc&LH_PrefLoc=1. Since I dont have any slots available and put the sound card at the bottom of my case


----------



## Xotic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> did you pay intrest on the buy now play later?
> so what dose your card boost to on your gaming overclock?


You dont pay interest if you pay back within the 9 or 12 months that you get without needing to pay, then after that time period, you have to pay back monthly payments for like 36 months. So i just pay it back within the time so it is just an interest free loan for 9 months


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgs2008*
> 
> I dont think its bad airflow. Possibly because i have my sound card sitting on top of it but i thought it wouldn't make a diff since the fan is on the bottom. If it is the sound card i was thinking of getting one of these http://www.ebay.com.au/sch/i.html?_nkw=pcie+extender&rt=nc&LH_PrefLoc=1. Since I dont have any slots available and put the sound card at the bottom of my case


could be that sound card see what some of the other guys think on here it dose look very close but 89oc is alot take your OC off untill you figure out what it is
mines under 70oc normally +200core +250mem PT 110%

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xotic*
> 
> You dont pay interest if you pay back within the 9 or 12 months that you get without needing to pay, then after that time period, you have to pay back monthly payments for like 36 months. So i just pay it back within the time so it is just an interest free loan for 9 months


nice so £100 a month for 9 months







sounds alot better than what i payed 2Titans and my 32ich 4K monitor


----------



## Xotic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> nice so £100 a month for 9 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sounds alot better than what i payed 2Titans and my 32ich 4K monitor


Probably wont end up being like that xD
When paying off my monitor in the same way, i had planned to pay it off similarly to that, but i ended up paying all 700 for it in the last 2 months of the agreement


----------



## Ascendor81

I am using Cyclops 1.278 BIOS on my Titan X. +220/+400. The only program I am having issues with is any kind of video player. Media player controls freeze, and once i make it window screen I cannot make it full screen again, video freezes. Also, VLC Player same thing. Also tried MPC-HC, that one just crashes after 2 mins of playing a video. Games run fine. Anyone else have this issue? I had flashed to an ASUS Titan X.


----------



## YamiJustin

Anyone use 4k?


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jscheema*
> 
> I am using Cyclops 1.278 BIOS on my Titan X. +220/+400. The only program I am having issues with is any kind of video player. Media player controls freeze, and once i make it window screen I cannot make it full screen again, video freezes. Also, VLC Player same thing. Also tried MPC-HC, that one just crashes after 2 mins of playing a video. Games run fine. Anyone else have this issue? I had flashed to an ASUS Titan X.


If you're using PX, then disable FPS monitoring and see if that solves it.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YamiJustin*
> 
> Anyone use 4k?


It's *glorious*


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YamiJustin*
> 
> Anyone use 4k?


Does 3xSwift count?


----------



## YamiJustin

So why so many people saying "get 1440p monitor" its kind of a debbie downer tone


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YamiJustin*
> 
> So why so many people saying "get 1440p monitor" its kind of a debbie downer tone


One card is perfect at 1440p. Two cards with ridiculous as to lower fps to below 144. Gsync ftw.

Because 4k for sli.. The refresh rate is kinndda low at 60 atm so its vsync etc with tearing. Two of this card hits above that frequently.

4k 120hz gsync ips is what titan x sli was meant for but current dp 1.2 limit issue.

Once you go gsync. You will never go back.


----------



## kx11

so why is the ""core voltage "" grayed out after i re-installed AB ?? i can't use it anymore so i use nvidiainspector to adjust voltage


----------



## YamiJustin

But when will there EVER be a 120hz 4K monitor?

1440p just feels like it won't be nearly as impressive.. and isn't the Titan X MEANT for 4k with a single GPU


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> so why is the ""core voltage "" grayed out after i re-installed AB ?? i can't use it anymore so i use nvidiainspector to adjust voltage


add:

[Settings]
VDDC_Generic_Detection = 1 in (profiles .\VEN_10DE&DEV_....cfg) and also remember to enable overvoltage in the options in msi ab too.


----------



## Ascendor81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> If you're using PX, then disable FPS monitoring and see if that solves it.


Apparently it was Precision X. I switch to MSI Afterburner, no more freezing in videos, it might have been OSD, but oh well


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YamiJustin*
> 
> But when will there EVER be a 120hz 4K monitor?
> 
> 1440p just feels like it won't be nearly as impressive.. and isn't the Titan X MEANT for 4k with a single GPU


There will but this card cant use it.

1440p had alot of tearing issue on titan sli at 60hz. Story repeats now with titan x. Too much power or not enough power at 4k.


----------



## dr/owned

I'm wondering if these cards have a limp mode that they get stuck in. Seems when I get certain types of DirectX crashes, I have to completely reflash the card to get my score back up in FS U.. Has happened with 2 different bioses now.


----------



## ssgwright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr/owned*
> 
> I'm wondering if these cards have a limp mode that they get stuck in. Seems when I get certain types of DirectX crashes, I have to completely reflash the card to get my score back up in FS U.. Has happened with 2 different bioses now.


Either you have to restart your PC or you can just disable and re-enable the card in the device manager. It has nothing to do with the flash of the card or the bios.


----------



## ssgwright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> Either you have to restart your PC or you can just disable and re-enable the card in you device manager.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jscheema*
> 
> I am using Cyclops 1.278 BIOS on my Titan X. +220/+400. The only program I am having issues with is any kind of video player. Media player controls freeze, and once i make it window screen I cannot make it full screen again, video freezes. Also, VLC Player same thing. Also tried MPC-HC, that one just crashes after 2 mins of playing a video. Games run fine. Anyone else have this issue? I had flashed to an ASUS Titan X.


same issue here with precisionX I switched to Afterburner and everythings good again.


----------



## sgs2008

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> same issue here with precisionX I switched to Afterburner and everythings good again.


Yea i had this issue with precision x, afterburner works fine


----------



## CsUk-Leon

I picked up my two ASUS Titan X's a couple of days ago, i have installed the new BIOS, increased the powerlimit, voltage, and have managed to get a stable OC boosted to 1.4ghz. Fan profile is strong and temps always stay under 70 degrees at full load









can you add me to the first page owners list?


----------



## cyenz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CsUk-Leon*
> 
> I picked up my two ASUS Titan X's a couple of days ago, i have installed the new BIOS, increased the powerlimit, voltage, and have managed to get a stable OC boosted to 1.4ghz. Fan profile is strong and temps always stay under 70 degrees at full load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you add me to the first page owners list?


Welcome to the club!









You can add yourself to the list (i´ve done that error myself, didnt saw the link), just fill the form on this link: https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1dkOh7cERN-HfnAfbDmukNIeHs69v-xIAUFjhPp-0yKE/viewform?usp=send_form


----------



## Xotic

Is anyone else here who is using a backplate, finding that it becomes too hot to touch for too long? I noticed it when running valley yesterday, and now again in dying light, it feels like the side of a boiled kettle. Should it be getting that hot? or have i got a faulty card? I will have to buy an ir thermometer next week to find out for sure, but if anyone else can let me know their own findings, that would be great.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xotic*
> 
> Is anyone else here who is using a backplate, finding that it becomes too hot to touch for too long? I noticed it when running valley yesterday, and now again in dying light, it feels like the side of a boiled kettle. Should it be getting that hot? or have i got a faulty card? I will have to buy an ir thermometer next week to find out for sure, but if anyone else can let me know their own findings, that would be great.


Getting my backplate today, but will be out of town for the week. I can say however, that my backside vrms are hitting 80c-85c regularly, so I'm guessing the backplate is easily reaching 60c or so.

Has anyone measured the drop in the backside vrm temp from installing a waterblock? Does it effect those temps? I wanted to be lazy and not check with and without the backplate if I can.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jscheema*
> 
> Apparently it was Precision X. I switch to MSI Afterburner, no more freezing in videos, it might have been OSD, but oh well


I had the same problems when I enabled FPS monitoring in PX, disabling it cleared up the issue but man was it a headache.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> same issue here with precisionX I switched to Afterburner and everythings good again.


If you want to use PX, then try the above.


----------



## Xotic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> Getting my backplate today, but will be out of town for the week. I can say however, that my backside vrms are hitting 80c-85c regularly, so I'm guessing the backplate is easily reaching 60c or so.


Unfortunately, i have no idea what 60c metal feels like







So now i am really worried. For all i know it could be 40c or 90c. I have ordered an ir thermometer gun which will arrive before 1pm tomorrow, so i will know for sure, if the thing is accurate that is... Has anyone had any experience with : http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B007Q87J3U?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00


----------



## bshagen

After a successful BIOS flash (SC425), I am suspecting too low voltage on my cards, I can't get them stable on the "vanilla" overclock settings I had before the flash. Will flashing to a BIOS with 1.3 help? Also, can I just go straight a head an flash, or to I still need to write the --protectoff command?


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xotic*
> 
> Unfortunately, i have no idea what 60c metal feels like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now i am really worried. For all i know it could be 40c or 90c. I have ordered an ir thermometer gun which will arrive before 1pm tomorrow, so i will know for sure, if the thing is accurate that is... Has anyone had any experience with : http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B007Q87J3U?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00


My IR gun is very similar and works awesomely.

If it helps at all, it's probably not as hot as your fingers would lead you to believe. At around 55c or so, holding your fingers on for more than a few seconds will begin to hurt. I would think at 90c, it would immediately burn your fingers like a low powered element, so at least there's that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bshagen*
> 
> After a successful BIOS flash (SC425), I am suspecting too low voltage on my cards, I can't get them stable on the "vanilla" overclock settings I had before the flash. Will flashing to a BIOS with 1.3 help? Also, can I just go straight a head an flash, or to I still need to write the --protectoff command?


Flash away. I've been using the command: nvflash -6 xxx.rom


----------



## cstkl1

Hmm nobody used backplates on the og titans?? N titan blacks?? They were always hot.

Worst ever was gtx480.


----------



## bshagen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> My IR gun is very similar and works awesomely.
> 
> If it helps at all, it's probably not as hot as your fingers would lead you to believe. At around 55c or so, holding your fingers on for more than a few seconds will begin to hurt. I would think at 90c, it would immediately burn your fingers like a low powered element, so at least there's that.
> Flash away. I've been using the command: nvflash -6 xxx.rom


Alirght, thanks!







I was hoping for a better clock, both my cards are low ASIC (61 and 66), and from what I hear that would match great with a higher clock?
Also, submitted my cards to the OP, hopefully I will share you guys some good results.


----------



## CasualCat

Does Valley report boost clocks incorrectly? I'm seeing >1600 with a 1200ish base.

Also I think I have a poor clocker or some of you have golden cards. Even on water with: 425sc bios and +112mv I can only get to 1247 base and run Valley consistently. Going higher tends to crash it and/or the Nvidia driver.


----------



## CsUk-Leon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasualCat*
> 
> Does Valley report boost clocks incorrectly? I'm seeing >1600 with a 1200ish base.
> 
> Also I think I have a poor clocker or some of you have golden cards. Even on water with: 425sc bios and +112mv I can only get to 1247 base and run Valley consistently. Going higher tends to crash it and/or the Nvidia driver.


i think it does, mine was qouting 1627mhz for both GPUs yesterday whilst i was running it, i thought wow this is really a great overclock, then looked at GPUZ and Nvinspector and both said 1400mhz lol


----------



## CsUk-Leon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyenz*
> 
> Welcome to the club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can add yourself to the list (i´ve done that error myself, didnt saw the link), just fill the form on this link: https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1dkOh7cERN-HfnAfbDmukNIeHs69v-xIAUFjhPp-0yKE/viewform?usp=send_form


thanks ive done that now


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bshagen*
> 
> Alirght, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping for a better clock, both my cards are low ASIC (61 and 66), and from what I hear that would match great with a higher clock?
> Also, submitted my cards to the OP, hopefully I will share you guys some good results.


I don't think ASIC is having much of an effect in any one way other than possibly effecting default voltage. Maybe due to the lower voltage, they can hit their core ceiling quicker than a lower ASIC and appear to be better on air - only my guess though. Mine is 62.5% and I'm at 1410 with 1.2v, or closer to 1500 with more volts, but the temps are too high as is. Under water, it'll likely surpass 1500 with 1.3v in game. IMO 1400 is around average, and anything more is a bonus and certainly not noticeable in games.

It's important to keep in mind that a lot of these guys hitting 1500-1570 on the core are only able to do so in Valley or Firestrike. Game-stable would certainly be lower in many of those cases and a lot of them have these insane cooling solutions forged in the oceans of Jupiter.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasualCat*
> 
> Does Valley report boost clocks incorrectly? I'm seeing >1600 with a 1200ish base.
> 
> Also I think I have a poor clocker or some of you have golden cards. Even on water with: 425sc bios and +112mv I can only get to 1247 base and run Valley consistently. Going higher tends to crash it and/or the Nvidia driver.


Yes, Valley reports the wrong clock. Use PX or AB to get the right boost clock. Sounds like you're hitting around 1400 on the core, which isn't bad.


----------



## hatlesschimp

My EK Order arrived!!! only 4 days from Europe to Australia!!!

2x *EK-FC Titan X Original CSQ Water Blocks* _(Nickel Plexi)_
2x *EK-FC Titan X Backplate* _(Nickel)_
1x *EK-FC Bridge DUAL Parallel 3- Slot CSQ* _(Plexi)_

Sad thing is now I continue to wait for my Titans that were ordered on the 18th of last month!

I should have swapped my ASUS Titans for the EVGA variant. What could possibly go wrong with water cooling some ordinary graphics cards when you have never done it before?









Im waiting on my Caselabs S8 to arrive, but I might just buy a 900D tomorrow and put some wheels on it and be done with it. I also need to think if I need any extra components to add onto the EK KIT X360 Water Cooling Kit.


----------



## provost

Case lab's case is worth it... I would wait, if I were you... That's something you won't regret .... Lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> so why is the ""core voltage "" grayed out after i re-installed AB ?? i can't use it anymore so i use nvidiainspector to adjust voltage
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


do the edit posted a few days ago as spiriva said.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YamiJustin*
> 
> But when will there EVER be a 120hz 4K monitor?
> 
> 1440p just feels like it won't be nearly as impressive.. and isn't the Titan X MEANT for 4k with a single GPU


4k/60 with a single TX is a little weak frankly. 2 work just fine. ZERO screen tearing as some say happens.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> *There will but this card cant use it.
> *
> 1440p had alot of tearing issue on titan sli at 60hz. Story repeats now with titan x. Too much power or not enough power at 4k.


Sure it can.. just like any other MST - based monitor/gpu set up.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xotic*
> 
> Is anyone else here who is using a backplate, finding that it becomes too hot to touch for too long? I noticed it when running valley yesterday, and now again in dying light, it feels like the side of a boiled kettle. Should it be getting that hot? or have i got a faulty card? I will have to buy an ir thermometer next week to find out for sure, but if anyone else can let me know their own findings, that would be great.


you realy nee to have active air flow over the backplates, and ensure that you mounted the pads correctly. Especially over the memory power modules (4 sit right in the middle of the card between the VRMs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasualCat*
> 
> Does Valley report boost clocks incorrectly? I'm seeing >1600 with a 1200ish base.
> 
> Also I think I have a poor clocker or some of you have golden cards. Even on water with: 425sc bios and +112mv I can only get to 1247 base and run Valley consistently. Going higher tends to crash it and/or the Nvidia driver.


Valley hasn't reported correct core clocks in a long time and will vary greatly with bios. Just ignore them, or modify your clock table in the bios to correct the readout. Unlike gpuZ/AB/PX/NVI sensor readings, Valley reports from the clock state incorrectly - like gpuZ/NVI.. etc. do on the main tab.


----------



## Xotic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you realy nee to have active air flow over the backplates, and ensure that you mounted the pads correctly. Especially over the memory power modules (4 sit right in the middle of the card between the VRMs


I really dont have the room to place a fan above the backplate, tubing is in the way. I just cannot believe it is getting this hot, when i am running stock everything (by using 71% power target on 425sc bios to give me stock tdp). Surely the backplate must be helping rather than hindering its temps? And if it is helping, air cooled cards must get even hotter right? Here is a pic to show the room i have above it (sorry about the awful quality):


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xotic*
> 
> I really dont have the room to place a fan above the backplate, tubing is in the way. I just cannot believe it is getting this hot, when i am running stock everything (by using 71% power target on 425sc bios to give me stock tdp). Surely the backplate must be helping rather than hindering its temps? And if it is helping, air cooled cards must get even hotter right? Here is a pic to show the room i have above it (sorry about the awful quality):


you know those little rubber things some fans provide to use instead of screws? Use them as rubber feet and put a 90mm fan sitting directly on the backplate - I've had one on the back of my 295x2 for almost a year, really helps (and that is a hot card!). Or - there are flexible mounts you can get for the inside of the case.

like this:


----------



## Xotic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you know those little rubber things some fans provide to use instead of screws? Use them as rubber feet and put a 90mm fan sitting directly on the backplate - I've had one on the back of my 295x2 for almost a year, really helps (and that is a hot card!). Or - there are flexible mounts you can get for the inside of the case.


oh..








okay then, i guess i will have to look into that if it turns out that it is getting too hot. I really hope i do not need to, as i would like to keep the inside of my case looking as nice and neat as i can


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xotic*
> 
> oh..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okay then, i guess i will have to look into that if it turns out that it is getting too hot. I really hope i do not need to, as i would like to keep the inside of my case looking as nice and neat as i can


lol - that's why I don't have a windowed side panel on the TJ09.


----------



## CasualCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CsUk-Leon*
> 
> i think it does, mine was qouting 1627mhz for both GPUs yesterday whilst i was running it, i thought wow this is really a great overclock, then looked at GPUZ and Nvinspector and both said 1400mhz lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Valley hasn't reported correct core clocks in a long time and will vary greatly with bios. Just ignore them, or modify your clock table in the bios to correct the readout. Unlike gpuZ/AB/PX/NVI sensor readings, Valley reports from the clock state incorrectly - like gpuZ/NVI.. etc. do on the main tab.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yes, Valley reports the wrong clock. Use PX or AB to get the right boost clock. Sounds like you're hitting around 1400 on the core, which isn't bad.


Ok Thanks. PX reports 1461 in Valley.


----------



## Zurv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xotic*
> 
> I really hope i do not need to, as i would like to keep the inside of my case looking as nice and neat as i can


go to the darkside man! screw neat!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zurv*
> 
> go to the darkside man! screw neat!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zurv*
> 
> go to the darkside man! screw neat!


Did u just ******ify a tj11?? Lol
Wheres the rads etc??


----------



## Zurv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Did u just ******ify a tj11?? Lol
> Wheres the rads etc??


haha... it is fine. it just on the side.

I use two external Koolance units. Internal rads can't handle this much,

http://koolance.com/erm-3k3uc-liquid-cooling-system-copper
for the video cards
Cooling capacity: 2400W (8189BTU/hr)


http://koolance.com/exc-800-portable-800W-recirculating-chiller
for CPU (chiller)
Cooling capacity: 800W (2730BTU/hr)


(both are pretty huge)


----------



## Xotic

Hmm i am wondering, how close would the temp of the backplate be to the actual components? I am starting to think that buying the IR thermometer might have been a little pointless, as i wont really be getting the right readings







I wonder if people here with an IR gun and a backplate on their titan x would be able to start taking readings so we can all see how much of a difference the backplate makes?


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xotic*
> 
> Hmm i am wondering, how close would the temp of the backplate be to the actual components? I am starting to think that buying the IR thermometer might have been a little pointless, as i wont really be getting the right readings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if people here with an IR gun and a backplate on their titan x would be able to start taking readings so we can all see how much of a difference the backplate makes?


i was thinking of getting one of them IR gun but how accurate are they?
how hot would the vram get on air if yours is very hot on water?


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xotic*
> 
> Hmm i am wondering, how close would the temp of the backplate be to the actual components? I am starting to think that buying the IR thermometer might have been a little pointless, as i wont really be getting the right readings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if people here with an IR gun and a backplate on their titan x would be able to start taking readings so we can all see how much of a difference the backplate makes?


While a backplate does kinda help It still would need an active fan to help it. I have seen the back of mine do just under 100c with out the little heatsinks I have on it. I just helps to have a fan of some sort helping out. I know it's kinda counter intuitive to have it water cooled only to put a fan back there, but it really is quite needed. Until we have active backplates thats what is going to have to happen.


----------



## Xotic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> While a backplate does kinda help It still would need an active fan to help it. I have seen the back of mine do just under 100c with out the little heatsinks I have on it. I just helps to have a fan of some sort helping out. I know it's kinda counter intuitive to have it water cooled only to put a fan back there, but it really is quite needed. Until we have active backplates thats what is going to have to happen.


But seeing as though nvidia do not advertise their air cooled reference cards saying "oh btw, you will also need another fan on the back to keep the rest of it cool", shouldnt that go to say that with a backplate which is giving a larger surface area to transfer heat to the air around it, you would definitely not need a fan? i am essentially running this card completely at stock(ignore what look like rather high idle temps, i have shadow of mordor minimized while i reply):


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xotic*
> 
> But seeing as though nvidia do not advertise their air cooled reference cards saying "oh btw, you will also need another fan on the back to keep the rest of it cool", shouldnt that go to say that with a backplate which is giving a larger surface area to transfer heat to the air around it, you would definitely not need a fan? i am essentially running this card completely at stock(ignore what look like rather high idle temps, i have shadow of mordor minimized while i reply):


Yes the larger backplate helps which is what I said. But Since we are watercooling don't your fans spin a lot less than lets say a normal Air cooled system? I know Mine does. But its within recommended specs that these cards run at so Even though it reaches sub 100c its still within spec. Which is also why these card throttle so hard because of the "lack" of cooling on the card. It a hot card for maxwell and it just needs some help.


----------



## ]\/[EGADET]-[

My Asus Titan X arrived over the weekend. WOW! What a Beast!







Coming from water cooled crossfired 6990's, I am in Heaven. Everything runs great, no issues. ASIC quality 80.6% Definitely going to grab an EK block and back plate soon and get to it.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xotic*
> 
> But seeing as though nvidia do not advertise their air cooled reference cards saying "oh btw, you will also need another fan on the back to keep the rest of it cool", shouldnt that go to say that with a backplate which is giving a larger surface area to transfer heat to the air around it, you would definitely not need a fan? i am essentially running this card completely at stock(ignore what look like rather high idle temps, i have shadow of mordor minimized while i reply):


Bro. You definately dont need. Tj11 180mm penetrator fans does a epic job of taking fresh air directly to it.

Nvidia disclaimer of not having backplates was because of thermals on stacked sli cards.

As for cooling. Tj11 max reasonable rad config is 560+280+120 dual d5 Should beat that mora like koolance set but no where as good as the chiller.


----------



## Xotic

I guess i could turn up all my fans a bit from 20%, i just hate that i must lose out on my silence xD As my pc is less thab arms length from my head


----------



## OGM3X

EVGA SC in stock on newegg HURRY !!!!!!!!


----------



## lajgnd

My amazon order changed from "Not yet shipped" to "Preparing for shipment", put a pending charge on my card, then went back to "not yet shipped"...

I tried to chat with a customer service rep, they didn't know what was going on and just gave me copy and paste about an item being temporarily out of stock. Something fishy seems to be happening! Still scheduled for delivery April 8, but we'll see...! Has anyone else heard anything about Amazon?


----------



## Zurv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lajgnd*
> 
> My amazon order changed from "Not yet shipped" to "Preparing for shipment", put a pending charge on my card, then went back to "not yet shipped"...
> 
> I tried to chat with a customer service rep, they didn't know what was going on and just gave me copy and paste about an item being temporarily out of stock. Something fishy seems to be happening! Still scheduled for delivery April 8, but we'll see...! Has anyone else heard anything about Amazon?


I got 4 titan X from amazon on sat. I ordered them march 18th


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zurv*
> 
> I got 4 titan X from amazon on sat. I ordered them march 18th


I should have one tomorrow 18th ordered and another 19th which is in the next batch they get delivered lol.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you know those little rubber things some fans provide to use instead of screws? Use them as rubber feet and put a 90mm fan sitting directly on the backplate - I've had one on the back of my 295x2 for almost a year, really helps (and that is a hot card!). Or - there are flexible mounts you can get for the inside of the case.
> 
> like this:


Just ordered one of those new slim Silverstone 180mm fans to put direct airflow on the backplates.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/silverstone-fw181-super-slim-180mm-pwm-fan-w-low-noise.html

Gonna take a while to get put in though so I need to make a custom mounting bracket for it.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you know those little rubber things some fans provide to use instead of screws? Use them as rubber feet and put a 90mm fan sitting directly on the backplate - I've had one on the back of my 295x2 for almost a year, really helps (and that is a hot card!). Or - there are flexible mounts you can get for the inside of the case.
> 
> like this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wire management please! Your making my OCD go crazy, lol.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Just ordered one of those new slim Silverstone 180mm fans to put direct airflow on the backplates.
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/silverstone-fw181-super-slim-180mm-pwm-fan-w-low-noise.html
> 
> Gonna take a while to get put in though so I need to make a custom mounting bracket for it.


This is how I cool my Titan X's backplates:

http://s413.photobucket.com/user/Nizzen/media/nizzen workstation Titan X.jpg.html


----------



## cstkl1

Err last few rig pics here . Err i am speachless.
Everybody is set with qd to chuck the titan x for the next big thing.

@Nizzen
What casing is that. Little devil??


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Err last few rig pics here . Err i am speachless.
> Everybody is set with qd to chuck the titan x for the next big thing.
> 
> @Nizzen
> What casing is that. Little devil??


LD v8 reverse B/R









On the right side of the table there is LD V8 normal








http://s413.photobucket.com/user/Nizzen/media/nizzen setup.jpg.html


----------



## Shogon

Well I have the block and backplate on now, so far after a few WU's in [email protected] I'm still under 43C 1507 MHz @ 1.237v (21C room ambient). If the IR thermometer isn't reflecting against the nickle backplate the hottest is 35C so far. Luckily I had enough Fuji pads from my 780ti to get the VRM's covered and the RAM chips should be fine with just the EK pads. I'm happy I went with the acrylic version as they have little 3mm ports for lights like my former XSPC blocks had.

Debating if I should flash the bios or not considering I can get around 1500 MHz core (fluctuates to 1480 or so) currently and my UPS is only rated for 550W so I'd have to take my PC off of that. Currently I'm pulling around 460W (before efficiency factored in) so for now I'm still good.

Also Shadow of Mordor is a good way to test memory overclocks. I can do +500 in farcry 4 but it doesn't take long before it crashes in SoM.

All in all I'm happy (couldn't wait for the 980 ti or whatever the 2nd GM200 card is). 500k PPD on a single card is impressive and over 1400 MHz easily without a custom bios (memory clocks still pending for all around stability) and I didn't have to re-do my loop because the Titan X is reference design just like my Titan. Not that it's hard bending / cutting copper pipe now but I wouldn't of been able to easily switch the cards out.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> ...
> 
> Debating if I should flash the bios or not considering I can get around 1500 MHz core (fluctuates to 1480 or so) currently and my UPS is only rated f*or 550W so I'd have to take my PC off of that. Currently I'm pulling around 460W (before efficiency factored in) so for now I'm still good.*
> 
> Also Shadow of Mordor is a good way to test memory overclocks. I can do +500 in farcry 4 but it doesn't take long before it crashes in SoM.
> 
> ....


...often, there brief are power consumption 'spikes' which can result in a shutdown (or even worse, tripping the fuse box, depending on a few other factors). The GTX 570 Lightning maxed out used to be the worst offender...There are three groups of tests I use to 'dial in' max power consumption which seem to work for me re. subsequent 'safe gaming'...

...'the worst': Catzilla1440p Raymarch
....then 3d11 GT1, 2, and 'combined'
.....3dmark GT1, GT2


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...often, there brief are power consumption 'spikes' which can result in a shutdown (or even worse, tripping the fuse box, depending on a few other factors). The GTX 570 Lightning maxed out used to be the worst offender...There are three groups of tests I use to 'dial in' max power consumption which seem to work for me re. subsequent 'safe gaming'...
> 
> ...'the worst': Catzilla1440p Raymarch
> ....then 3d11 GT1, 2, and 'combined'
> .....3dmark GT1, GT2


I'll give those benches a try when these work units are completed. ~ 2 hours or so. Gaming wise it's about the same wattage usage (460W)

I've only done the latest Firestrike and even then I was still under 500W according to the UPS readout. Just sucks I didn't buy a more powerful UPS when I did years ago because I've seen some good deals on a 900W for around$120 at times. At the time it was mainly for my HTPC (had a max power usage of 80W) and my U2711 that uses around 100W but now I have my sig PC on it because it records my TV. Lately though I haven't been recording much and I don't have super sensitive data on here that requires a UPS, if I do any sensitive stuff it's done on my Surface.

Also we haven't had a power outage for the past 2 years (no idiots smashing into power lines with cars) but with the drought and ever growing power demands who knows what the future may be like here in the Central Valley when it comes to clean power and deciding if I need a bigger UPS or not.


----------



## ekeel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lajgnd*
> 
> My amazon order changed from "Not yet shipped" to "Preparing for shipment", put a pending charge on my card, then went back to "not yet shipped"...
> 
> I tried to chat with a customer service rep, they didn't know what was going on and just gave me copy and paste about an item being temporarily out of stock. Something fishy seems to be happening! Still scheduled for delivery April 8, but we'll see...! Has anyone else heard anything about Amazon?


I ordered two EVGA non-SC's the day they went up for preorder, delivery was supposed to be on the 1st, got pushed back to the 8th, for some reason they got shipped out FedEx overnight for free on the 3rd and I got them Saturday.

Does anyone have a stock EVGA non-SC Titan X bios that they could please upload to either the Techpowerup database or as a direct download file? I didn't get around to extracting the bios with GPU-Z before I flashed my cards, and I may potentially need it in the near future.


----------



## gavros777

I'm getting an accelero xtreme 4 cooler to replace the stock cooler on my titan x. Can someone post some pics of the backside of the titan x showing where i should place the thermal pads?
It's the first time i'm doing something like this and i'm so worried i might mess something up.


----------



## CasualCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekeel*
> 
> I ordered two EVGA non-SC's the day they went up for preorder, delivery was supposed to be on the 1st, got pushed back to the 8th, for some reason they got shipped out FedEx overnight for free on the 3rd and I got them Saturday.
> 
> Does anyone have a stock EVGA non-SC Titan X bios that they could please upload to either the Techpowerup database or as a direct download file? I didn't get around to extracting the bios with GPU-Z before I flashed my cards, and I may potentially need it in the near future.


I saved one, but is there a way to upload it without using GPU-z?


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> I'm getting an accelero xtreme 4 cooler to replace the stock cooler on my titan x. Can someone post some pics of the backside of the titan x showing where i should place the thermal pads?
> It's the first time i'm doing something like this and i'm so worried i might mess something up.


http://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109830543.pdf

http://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109830581.pdf

not sure what the pad thicknesses are for it though, you will need to look that up to make sure you have the correct thickness on your pads


----------



## ekeel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasualCat*
> 
> I saved one, but is there a way to upload it without using GPU-z?


I would greatly appreciate it, I think with filedropper.com you can just upload the file for a direct link without having to register an account or anything.


----------



## CasualCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekeel*
> 
> I would greatly appreciate it, I think with filedropper.com you can just upload the file for a direct link without having to register an account or anything.


Default EVGA bios (standard version not SC).

http://www.filedropper.com/gm200


share files free

edit: what happens if someone tries to upload a file with the same name? I noticed it just has the file name in the address.


----------



## skummm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> not sure what the pad thicknesses are for it though, you will need to look that up to make sure you have the correct thickness on your pads


1mm thickness on the back of the core and the VRM's and 0.5mm thickness on the RAM chips


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Just ordered one of those new slim Silverstone 180mm fans to put direct airflow on the backplates.
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/silverstone-fw181-super-slim-180mm-pwm-fan-w-low-noise.html
> 
> Gonna take a while to get put in though so I need to make a custom mounting bracket for it.


nice! Haven't seen those fans before.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Wire management please! Your making my OCD go crazy, lol.


lol - that's why my TJ09 has a solid side panel







. But, you better call 911 for that problem:


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skummm*
> 
> 1mm thickness on the back of the core and the VRM's and 0.5mm thickness on the RAM chips


For the EK stuff yeah but for the accelero xtreme 4 cooler? That's what he is installing, he just wanted to know where to put the pads so I pointed to the EK manuals that show exactly where the pads need to be placed.


----------



## ekeel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasualCat*
> 
> Default EVGA bios (standard version not SC).
> 
> edit: what happens if someone tries to upload a file with the same name? I noticed it just has the file name in the address.


Thanks a lot! I tried uploading it to the TPU database through GPU-Z in case anyone ever needs it, but I got a prompt saying it had already been uploaded despite there not being files at all for any the manufacturer's Titan X's.


----------



## ssgwright

here are some of my results using my game stable oc of 1487/3800


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109830543.pdf
> 
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109830581.pdf
> 
> not sure what the pad thicknesses are for it though, you will need to look that up to make sure you have the correct thickness on your pads


Thank you so much!
About the pad thickness part, do i have to call nvidia or the makers of the arctic accelero?


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skummm*
> 
> 1mm thickness on the back of the core and the VRM's and 0.5mm thickness on the RAM chips


Does the accelero cooling comes with those thermal pads or i need to buy them separately?
Also if i need to buy them separately what brand do you recommend getting and from where if i don't ask too much?

Thanks a ton for the intel by the way!


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> For the EK stuff yeah but for the accelero xtreme 4 cooler? That's what he is installing, he just wanted to know where to put the pads so I pointed to the EK manuals that show exactly where the pads need to be placed.


Can i use the pads the accelero comes with and are they gonna be enough? What do you guys think?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Does the accelero cooling comes with those thermal pads or i need to buy them separately?
> Also if i need to buy them separately what brand do you recommend getting and from where if i don't ask too much?
> 
> Thanks a ton for the intel by the way!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Can i use the pads the accelero comes with and are they gonna be enough? What do you guys think?


The accelero is a different thing mate. People above were referring to EK block. The accelero use both thermal pads and different size/thickness washers according to the card you will use the accelero. So, if the accelero fits a 980 will most likely fir the titan X but your best accurate information will come from artic itself. Get in contact with them.

edit- And avoid triple posts. Try to edit your previous posts to include all the replies you want to make


----------



## Seyumi

I just bought the AIO cooler for the 980's that was confirmed by the EVGA product manager to fit and function on the Titan X. I currently have 2 Titan's in SLI and bought 3 AIO's. The only issue is the shroud says 980. I overnighted them so I'll post benches and temps and stuff within the next day or 2.


----------



## skummm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> For the EK stuff yeah but for the accelero xtreme 4 cooler? That's what he is installing, he just wanted to know where to put the pads so I pointed to the EK manuals that show exactly where the pads need to be placed.


Whoops!

Good point!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Does the accelero cooling comes with those thermal pads or i need to buy them separately?
> Also if i need to buy them separately what brand do you recommend getting and from where if i don't ask too much?
> 
> Thanks a ton for the intel by the way!


I am a big fan of the Accelero triple fan coolers and have used them on a lot of client builds with great results every time.

They can sometimes be pretty tricky and frustrating to mount but once put together properly they are solid.

All the triple fan kits I have fitted to date have had enough thermal pads and heatsinks etc to to the job but to my knowledge this is the first kit to include a backplate so I guess the only way is to buy it and find out for yourself.

In the parts list You can see the "protective film" component which I guess what they intend you to mount between the backplate and the card, I cannot see enough thermal pads included to do the job otherwise.

Link to a review

EDIT: Actually, looking at the above review, it seems that indeed there are plenty of thermal pads included in the kit, the pads look to be 2mm or possibly 2.5mm thick and of lower quality than the pads supplied with EK waterblocks or Fujipoly...

Back of card pic from review


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Just picked my Titan-X up 30min ago:





Proud to be part of the club!


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Just picked my Titan-X up 30min ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proud to be part of the club!


HELL YEAH!!! MrTOOSHORT is BALLIN!!









I'm on the fence of either buying one of these or just getting another evga 780ti SC ACX and going SLI until the later GM200 comes out in the fall. I'm not needing the 12gb of Vram but the extra power would be nice as my one 780ti is now dropping under 60fps in battlefield hardline (45ish) with ultra settings. Another 780ti would be a little faster then just 1 titan X, but I don't know. I can get one for $380 shipped and wait, or spend $1000 + tax and have a 780ti sitting here? The choices, the choices LOL.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Hehe.









@Hambone07si

I'd have to opt for option 1 and get the Titan-X. Sell off the old 780Ti to help with the cost. It's so nice to try new products. Now I get to learn what my card can do. Still need to order the EK block though.

And lucky you, you get access to one for $1000 plus tax. Mine came to $1593 CAD.









It's only money though!


----------



## cstkl1

Buying a titan x shipped to cali. Will there be a sales tax of 7.5%?


----------



## Xotic

I feel sorry for the people waiting for a cut down version of this card with 6gb of vram....
Running shadow of mordor maxed out @1440p (dont remember if there is an AA option, but if there was i have it turned off, as i do with all games at 1440p) i am getting between 80 and 115fps, playing it normally (first time i have played it, even though i preordered it because my 690s did not have the vram), however i am getting max memory usage of 6976MB.
So to anyone out there waiting for a 6gb version of the card, i would not bother, i would go for a titan x.
I must add, this is, without a doubt, the smoothest gameplay i have EVER had. I must have had some kind of micro stutter with my 690s, because with gsync on, its like it is not even being played on a monitor. Instead it is being beamed into my eyes







Most fun i have had in a long time







)


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Buying a titan x shipped to cali. Will there be a sales tax of 7.5%?


Depends on the reseller. If Amazon then yes. Connecticut didn't used to have to pay sale tax through Amazon till last year I think, really sucks when you buy the bigger products now


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Depends on the reseller. If Amazon then yes.


Nvidia store??


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Nvidia store??


Never used them and their FAQ is vaguely worded about sales tax but I'd reckon you would, yes.

I know you have to charge sales tax wherever you have a physical presence so if they had something in Cali then they'd have to by law.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Just picked my Titan-X up 30min ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proud to be part of the club!


....very nice to s[c]ee..congrats ! Are you going to w-cool it right away, or may be later ?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Thanks Joa3d43.

I'll order as soon as I can. Might be in a week or so.


----------



## Baasha

@MRTOOSHORT EVGA SC looks awesome!

Shadow of Mordor in 5K w/ 4x GTX TITAN X - all settings maxed out - seeing about 9.5GB VRAM being used! o_0:


----------



## Xotic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> @MRTOOSHORT EVGA SC looks awesome! Shadow of Mordor in 5K w/ 4x GTX TITAN X - all settings maxed out - seeing about 9.5GB VRAM being used! o_0:


You would see higher vram usage if you played it for a bit longer. I was at 5.9/6.1GB Vram after half an hour of playing, but over the next hour or 2 it went up to 7gb. So i imagine you could get up to 10.5 or higher after playing for 2-3 hours on those settings.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> @MRTOOSHORT EVGA SC looks awesome!
> 
> Shadow of Mordor in 5K w/ 4x GTX TITAN X - all settings maxed out - seeing about 9.5GB VRAM being used! o_0:


Nice. Lol look at that reserved mem usage.. There goes the 16gb ram. So 32gb looks good

Ty dude. Wish more videos had those two osd.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Just picked my Titan-X up 30min ago:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proud to be part of the club!


ah - Mr.T is on! keep that baby cool in that Canadian air until the wb arrives!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> @MRTOOSHORT EVGA SC looks awesome!
> 
> Shadow of Mordor in 5K w/ 4x GTX TITAN X - all settings maxed out - seeing about 9.5GB VRAM being used! o_0:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


hard to understand why that game would use so much vram... looks like a simple rendering to me compared to some other games? Bad code?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> hard to understand why that game would use so much vram... looks like a simple rendering to me compared to some other games? Bad code?


It preloads map data. On tb the further you move arnd the map ure vram keeps increasing till you hit 6 n then lower backs down. At this point there is a sec of stutter.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

What kind of memory clocks are you guys getting in benchies?

I can get up to +825 in valley with quick testing:




stock bios and voltage!







Think I'm in love here!


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> What kind of memory clocks are you guys getting in benchies?
> 
> I can get up to +825 in valley with quick testing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stock bios and voltage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think I'm in love here!


this is my gameing profile on stock bios +200core +250 mem stock voltage


this is the best benching proflie i can get with stock bios


its such a good card i love it, the back is so sexy


----------



## ryanallan

Did some backplate testing for you guys - with my 780 Ti and an IR temperature probe.
Probably not anywhere accurate as the Titan X has 4x the VRAM, but take from it what you want.

The System


Before
In a game of BF4, GPU consuming about 250W.
The hottest part of the backplate was at 49C


After
In a game of BF4, GPU consuming about 250W.
Added a fan blowing on the backplate.
The hottest part of the backplate was at 41C


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xotic*
> 
> I feel sorry for the people waiting for a cut down version of this card with 6gb of vram....
> Running shadow of mordor maxed out @1440p (dont remember if there is an AA option, but if there was i have it turned off, as i do with all games at 1440p) i am getting between 80 and 115fps, playing it normally (first time i have played it, even though i preordered it because my 690s did not have the vram), however i am getting max memory usage of 6976MB.
> So to anyone out there waiting for a 6gb version of the card, i would not bother, i would go for a titan x.
> I must add, this is, without a doubt, the smoothest gameplay i have EVER had. I must have had some kind of micro stutter with my 690s, because with gsync on, its like it is not even being played on a monitor. Instead it is being beamed into my eyes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most fun i have had in a long time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


That's only one game though & also highly dependent on the Resolution.

I'd take a Custom PCB with unlocked voltages over a reference card anyday though, coz these babies are gonna get spanked in Overclocking.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> What kind of memory clocks are you guys getting in benchies?
> 
> I can get up to +825 in valley with quick testing:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stock bios and voltage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think I'm in love here!


...wow, looks like a winner there, especially on the VRAM clock, assuming that's @ efficiency (which the score suggests it is) I don't think I have seen a sustained VRAM clock for 12GB TitanX like that before









...'Edmonton winter open patio door' air cooling ?


----------



## romanlegion13th

guys im due to pick up my second card on the 15th and alot of people saying theses cards are over priced, kinda makeing me feel bad spending so much on them
i run in 4k 1 card is doing well, i was hopeing to keep mine for 2 years untill the next Titan
i was hopeing to get a 144hz 4k g-sync when it comes out in 2016
but i hear allso that dp 1.2 can only do 60hz and HDMI 2.0 can only do 60hz, so will be no change my cards will be able to run over 60hz at 4K
what you guys think i love my card and am looking forward to getting me second but alot of haters out there
AMD fan boys i hate the AMD cards just dont like the way they look
intel and Nvidia for me all the way


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> hard to understand why that game would use so much vram... looks like a simple rendering to me compared to some other games? Bad code?


I dont see that video using 9.5Gb vram ? highest i saw was 4.8Gb vram, 6Gb system memory and the page file hitting 20Gb.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...wow, looks like a winner there, especially on the VRAM clock, assuming that's @ efficiency (which the score suggests it is) I don't think I have seen a sustained VRAM clock for 12GB TitanX like that before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...'Edmonton winter open patio door' air cooling ?


Yeah I know. Looks like I see 2005MHz or so on the clocks on gpuz for a lot of TitanX'

I have my window open with a fan going on the card. A waterblock will help out for sure.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Anyone know when TigerDirect will sell the Titan X?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> What kind of memory clocks are you guys getting in benchies?
> 
> I can get up to +825 in valley with quick testing:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stock bios and voltage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think I'm in love here!


Oh my oh my...Here comes Mr.again. I remember good old titan days and that gold titan of yours... Nice to see you here man. Still waiting for my cards to arrive.


----------



## warbucks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Hehe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Hambone07si
> And lucky you, you get access to one for $1000 plus tax. Mine came to $1593 CAD.


Ugh. Tell me about it. I picked one up from Memory Express here in Edmonton for roughly $1400. The dollar is killing us!


----------



## cstkl1

Saddest pic. Like buying a phone case without having the phone. Still on waiting list here. Literally cannot find any yet
Extra 16gb kit to make it 32gb
 

I believe this are the first red backplates that was produced n shipped.


----------



## gavros777

How a single titan x handles a 34" ultrawide monitor?
I've tried to find a review or something and haven't come across anything yet..


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> How a single titan x handles a 34" ultrawide monitor?
> I've tried to find a review or something and haven't come across anything yet..


u mean 3840x1440??

Err its just 50 percent more pixels that the typical 1440p.
So... Stock dominates 1440p. so clock it


----------



## seross69

My titans on back order blocks ordered back plates ordered and on back order!!

Now need to sell 2 780 hydro coppers!!!


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> u mean 3840x1440??
> 
> Err its just 50 percent more pixels that the typical 1440p.
> So... Stock dominates 1440p. so clock it


Yeap!
So if i overclock my titan to 1500mhz then i should be as good as a stock titan at 1440p?

By the way, any news when the acer predator ultra wide is coming out?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Yeap!
> So if i overclock my titan to 1500mhz then i should be as good as a stock titan at 1440p?
> 
> By the way, any news when the acer predator ultra wide is coming out?


Dude the 1440p ips was just on sale like last week.

Really dont like the bezel.


----------



## PePoX

hi! i want to buy a couple of arctic accelero III (the IV it's out of question due the MASSIVE heatsink in the back and i will be doing a sli setup in a define r5 with a maximus VII formula.. so no enough space) that aside and i was wondering 2 things..

1- how many heatsinks do i need? the accelero includes 31 in total but just 12 square ones it's that enough? or i just wont need them because the middleplate of the card

2- i would like a backplate for the back (duh) any sugestions?

thanks!


----------



## HACO

Is there a good aftermarket cooler announced/released for this card?


----------



## jcde7ago

Another day to finish my acrylic tubing + leak testing before I unleash Tri-SLI watercooled Titan Xs on Surround XB270HUs!!!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Another day to finish my acrylic tubing + leak testing before I unleash Tri-SLI watercooled Titan Xs on Surround XB270HUs!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [


...







...so nice and clean ...bet it might even run Crysis 5


----------



## cstkl1

@jcde7ago
Buildlog?? Nice


----------



## szeged

mrtooshort in the club? things just got real.


----------



## vmanuelgm

Received the blocks and backs for Titan X.

980 blocks worked better!!!


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> Received the blocks and backs for Titan X.
> 
> 980 blocks worked better!!!


That gold plate looks awesome with the acrylic??

Going for blue die??


----------



## Neb9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Another day to finish my acrylic tubing + leak testing before I unleash Tri-SLI watercooled Titan Xs on Surround XB270HUs!!!


If you have a build log for this then your getting a nomination from me for MOTM


----------



## Luk89kad

Does anyone know any stores round LA / San Fran or Las Vegas that would have the Titan x in stock over the next few weeks? I'm coming over to the US for a trip and would love to buy a pair while I'm there. Cheers for any info! have not had any luck so far finding any stores..


----------



## hatlesschimp

One of My Titans finally arrived today!!! Was ordered ont he 18th!!!







The second one was ordered a day later and has no ETA LOL!!!

Sorry for all the photos but Im sure someone will like them. I was quite horrified when I opened the box up to see scratches on top of the top window! But then soon realised it was all good because of the protective plastic film that can be peeled off. But then I noticed there is what looks to be plastic loose inside on stuck on the cooling fins!!







But Im tasking it off anyway when I water cool my rig in the new case. Check out the sticker on the screw - ASUS LOL! I changed my second order to an EVGA. Unfortuantley ASUS are done with me now for GPUS. EVGA FTW!!!


Out with the old in with the new. Not really sure if I can call 780ti's old.










If you want I can post more photos as I assemble the new case. Maybe Ill start a build log for it.


----------



## cstkl1

@hatlesschimp
Afaik all titan x is allocated n made by nvidia. Not all aib has it.

I hate asus anyway so lets just chalk it up to asus ??


----------



## ssgwright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Another day to finish my acrylic tubing + leak testing before I unleash Tri-SLI watercooled Titan Xs on Surround XB270HUs!!!


Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Xotic

Ok, ir gun has arrived:
Idle with 18.6c ambient, the backplate is 21c, gpu core 20c (not sure if the reflective coating on the plate is making the results inaccurate)
After 5 mins of dying light the backplate is 31.5c with 33c core
After 15-20mins of dying light, the backplate is 42.8c with 37c core, ambient 18.6
After i am not sure how long of dying light, backplate is 45c, core 38c, ambient 19.8
EDIT: After another 35mins, it is now 47.5c, core 38c Ambient 21.2

So it seems i may have been worrying about nothing, but then again, that is only the temp of the backplate, not the components themselves. Anyone able to take a guess as to what kind of temps the vrms are if the backplate is 45c? I have the fujis on the vrm for the backplate, so i imagine it is hotter (the backplate) than if you used ek pads. It could also be incorrect due to the surface being glossy and reflective, as i see the laser reflecting off the backplate


----------



## sgs2008

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> Beautiful!!!!


wow man, just wow


----------



## sgs2008

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Another day to finish my acrylic tubing + leak testing before I unleash Tri-SLI watercooled Titan Xs on Surround XB270HUs!!!


Wow man just wow


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Hehe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Hambone07si
> 
> I'd have to opt for option 1 and get the Titan-X. Sell off the old 780Ti to help with the cost. It's so nice to try new products. Now I get to learn what my card can do. Still need to order the EK block though.
> 
> And lucky you, you get access to one for $1000 plus tax. Mine came to $1593 CAD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's only money though!


Dame, cost that much up there eh? I'll have to hook you up next time and ship you one from here HAHA







.

Yeah, I'd love to get the Titan X but just not needing that 12gb of Vram anymore since I dropped the triple screen setup. Tho it would be nice, just not need for me. After a LOT of READING and looking over reviews, I did decide to get another Evga 780ti SC w/ACX cooler last night. Newegg had them for only $359.99 shipped NO tax. I really couldn't pass that up for the time being and I will have just as much performance for now. It will hold me over until Pascal comes out for sure. I know many will say should of went the other way and went Titan X, but I look at it like this. $360 to have same performance or above, or $1000 and maybe get $250 for old? I will want a Pascal for sure when they hit the market and then I'd be getting rid of the Titan X that I just bought pretty much. Since I saved roughly $700, I'm going to buy a Asus Swift 27" 144hz monitor or the Acer 27" 144hz, or something like that. I wouldn't mind gaming on one of those 34" 3440x1440 curved monitors but I've had my headaches with widescreen gaming already and not sure I want to go back to it. Although those would be sick in Battlefield or CoD I bet.

Trust me I'm jelly of you guys and these Titan X's, but I'm just trying to hold off a little while longer. It wasn't until last night that I seen another Evga 780ti SC ACX for sale. If I didn't find that, I would have ordered the Titan X this week. But like you said, it's only money, we can make more









Hey jcde7ago, I see you have the Acer XB270HU monitor. I'm considering that or the Asus Swift. How do you like that Acer? Well worth the buy in your opinion? Would love to hear your thoughts on it!! Thanks!!


----------



## Sheyster

Here is a special request BIOS. This one has voltage locked at 1.250v and is intended as sort of a maximum air BIOS, intended for cards with the stock cooler to get a slightly better OC than normal at 1.250v.

It is a modified EVGA SC BIOS featuring:

- 350w TDP at 100%
- 425w max TDP at 121%
- Voltage max locked at 1.250v for any speed at 1342+ MHz - no changes needed in PX.
- No boost limit
- Default SC clocks (+127 to core)

Have fun!









GM200SC-MAXAIR.zip 150k .zip file


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

EK block ordered!:



Can't wait!


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Another day to finish my acrylic tubing + leak testing before I unleash Tri-SLI watercooled Titan Xs on Surround XB270HUs!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That looks awesome! Black tubing? Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## PePoX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PePoX*
> 
> hi! i want to buy a couple of arctic accelero III (the IV it's out of question due the MASSIVE heatsink in the back and i will be doing a sli setup in a define r5 with a maximus VII formula.. so no enough space) that aside and i was wondering 2 things..
> 
> 1- how many heatsinks do i need? the accelero includes 31 in total but just 12 square ones it's that enough? or i just wont need them because the middleplate of the card
> 
> 2- i would like a backplate for the back (duh) any sugestions?
> 
> thanks!


no one?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> What kind of memory clocks are you guys getting in benchies?
> 
> I can get up to +825 in valley with quick testing:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stock bios and voltage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think I'm in love here!


crazy! 8600 on the Ram! jackpot.










is that an evga SC?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> I dont see that video using 9.5Gb vram ? highest i saw was 4.8Gb vram, 6Gb system memory and the page file hitting 20Gb.


Thought I saw that in the OSD.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Sprung for the T2?? Dang, I love my PC hardware as much as anyone and don't mind dropping the cash for certain things, but at 1.5-2% more efficiency than the P2...the T2 was too rich for my blood. The 1600w P2 was $329.99 w/ free Prime shipping on Amazon when I bought it, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Still @ 329.99 on Amazon for the P2. I think that's a much better value than $419.99 for the T2, but IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needs to be controlled with the GeForce Experience software...I have the 3-way SLI Bridge and prefer the light off, and GeForce Experience is too much bloatware, imo.


Got the new power supply, installed it last night, seems to have solved my power issues. Max reading from the wall I've seen, with my 5960X at 4.5GHz (and encoding using handbrake) with 3xSLI on Firestrike at 1500, is just under 1200W. Guess the AX1200i couldn't hack that, but the 1600T2 is handling it just fine.


----------



## Sheyster

Need some opinions. It turns out I have a pretty good DC chip; it can do 5 GHz at 1.30v. I also plan to go to SLi Titans in the near future, but I want to keep them air cooled. To run the CPU at 5 GHz I need better cooling for it. Right now I'm thinking an H105 AIO and a case upgrade. Which case below do you guys think is best for an air-cooled T-X SLI build?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119225&cm_re=haf_x-_-11-119-225-_-Product

^ I can get this one for $10 less than the Egg price locally.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139048&cm_re=corsair_780-_-11-139-048-_-Product

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139054&cm_re=corsair_760t-_-11-139-054-_-Product

Any other suggestions are welcomed.







I have no plans to go custom water loop. (too lazy + been there done that)


----------



## ahnafakeef

Can someone please explain to me why 16GB of system memory is not enough for these cards? Thank you.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Can someone please explain to me why 16GB of system memory is not enough for these cards? Thank you.


It is enough. I have 16gb of ram and it's fine.

@Jpmboy

Yes, EVGA SC.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> It is enough. I have 16gb of ram and it's fine.
> 
> @Jpmboy
> 
> Yes, EVGA SC.


Thanks for the quick response.

Would two cards in SLi make a difference in the requirement?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thanks for the quick response.
> 
> Would two cards in SLi make a difference in the requirement?


no. since the vram is not stacked. 2 in SLI is still 12GB of video ram.

@MrTOOSHORT - thanks!


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> no. since the vram is not stacked. 2 in SLI is still 12GB of video ram.
> 
> @MrTOOSHORT - thanks!


I read something about 32GB of RAM achieving slightly higher FPS than 16GB, and 16GB with pagefile on SSDs achieving higher than 16GB with pagefile on HDDs. I also noticed a few users actually upgrading to 32GB. Hence the concern, since I don't want to wear out my SSD sooner than it has to wear out.

Thanks for the quick response.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Can someone please explain to me why 16GB of system memory is not enough for these cards? Thank you.


That recommendation has been officially revised by nVIDIA. It is now 8GB system RAM minimum, 16GB recommended.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I read something about 32GB of RAM achieving slightly higher FPS than 16GB, and 16GB with pagefile on SSDs achieving higher than 16GB with pagefile on HDDs. I also noticed a few users actually upgrading to 32GB. Hence the concern, since I don't want to wear out my SSD sooner than it has to wear out.
> 
> Thanks for the quick response.


I saw that too. NOt 100% sure what's going on with that, frankly. if you want to get 32GB ram - it can only help (but you will need to change your pagefile settings).. also expect cost (do not mix kits and expect good results) and lower ram frequency - unless you buy a $1000 ram kit.

It's just easier to buy a cheap 64GB fast SSD and move the windows page file to that drive.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> It's just easier to buy a cheap 64GB fast SSD and move the windows page file to that drive.


Can this be done "after the fact" or does it need to be done at the initial install/setup?


----------



## JakeAlmighty

Ordered my Titan X yesterday and it's been shipped via express, on its way to me now









I got the EVGA Superclocked edition as it was the only thing available. (ONE popped up on newegg.ca yesterday and was unavailable again as soon as I bought it - everywhere else I've seen is backordered and waiting on Nvidia to ship out more))

Hopefully it's a great overclocking card at least (I'm assuming they binn them to pick ones out for the superclock version?) and I don't have to feel too silly for paying an extra $80.

I'm planning on getting a 2nd one for SLI eventually, and slapping water blocks on them for proper cooling.

Anyways I'll submit to OP once it's here and up and running, just thought I'd say hi


----------



## carlhil2

MC is always late to the GPU game, I wish that they would hurry up so that I can get my other card...


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> That recommendation has been officially revised by nVIDIA. It is now 8GB system RAM minimum, 16GB recommended.


Got a link to the official change? Nevermind
Quote:


> 8 GB system memory (16 GB or higher recommended)


http://www.geforce.com/geforce-gtx-titan-x/buy-gpu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I saw that too. NOt 100% sure what's going on with that, frankly. if you want to get 32GB ram - it can only help (but you will need to change your pagefile settings).. also expect cost (do not mix kits and expect good results) and lower ram frequency - unless you buy a $1000 ram kit.
> 
> It's just easier to buy a cheap 64GB fast SSD and move the windows page file to that drive.


Interesting.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Can this be done "after the fact" or does it need to be done at the initial install/setup?


I would like to know this also.


----------



## SweWiking

What driver are you guys finding to be working best with the Titan X ? 347.88, 347.90 or 350.05


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Can this be done "after the fact" or does it need to be done at the initial install/setup?


Pagefile can safely be moved at any time.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Stock 5960X + Straight out of the box Air cooled Titan X.
GPU MHz 1310
Mem MHz 7990

*X8807* on 3DMark11 Extreme
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9660749

72.4 ASIC

Meh

3 Original 1st Gen Titans on Air with a 3930k??? Huh?
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7103796


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweWiking*
> 
> What driver are you guys finding to be working best with the Titan X ? 347.88, 347.90 or 350.05


I'm still using 347.88. I tried 350.05 for about 30 minutes, but it does appear to raise voltages (and temps) higher under boost, so I rolled back. I posted about my experience with it earlier in this thread. Also, 350.05 was never posted on GeForce.com even until now.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I'm still using 347.88. I tried 350.05 for about 30 minutes, but it does appear to raise voltages (and temps) higher under boost, so I rolled back. I posted about my experience with it earlier in this thread. Also, 350.05 was never posted on GeForce.com even until now.


I had to use Display Driver Uninstaller Download version 14.3.0.0 to get 350.05 properly for my TitanX's.


----------



## vlps5122

I upgraded to 32gb to avoid any potential issues, although im sure 16gb would be fine


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> I had to use Display Driver Uninstaller Download version 14.3.0.0 to get 350.05 properly for my TitanX's.


You mean to resolve the voltage increase/issue, you had to use DDU first? I guess I could try that...









Not sure if I want to bother since the 350 driver is still not available as a public release and does not appear to be WHQL certified.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Pagefile can safely be moved at any time.


Any "how to" links? I'm clueless when it comes to OS type changes.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Can this be done "after the fact" or does it need to be done at the initial install/setup?


you can move the page file after initialization in any version of windows and it looks the same for w10. Ideally, at initialization use "sysprep audit mode" when loading windows, moving is a few more steps. You will need to system> adv settings> performance> virtual memory...

Uncheck the "Automatically manage paging file size for all drives" setting (Win 7).
Click on the drive you want to move pagefile.sys to
Click on System Managed Size
Click Set
Click on the drive currently holding pagefile.sys (C
click on "No paging file"
Click Set
Click on OK
Reboot

Pagefile fragmentation can happen, if you restrict the pagefile. Let the system manage it - It is no longer fragmented once the file empties.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Pagefile can safely be moved at any time.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you can move the page file after initialization in any version of windows and it looks the same for w10. Ideally, at initialization use "sysprep audit mode" when loading windows, moving is a few more steps. You will need to system> adv settings> performance> virtual memory...
> 
> Uncheck the "Automatically manage paging file size for all drives" setting (Win 7).
> Click on the drive you want to move pagefile.sys to
> Click on System Managed Size
> Click Set
> Click on the drive currently holding pagefile.sys (C
> click on "No paging file"
> Click Set
> Click on OK
> Reboot
> 
> Pagefile fragmentation can happen, if you restrict the pagefile. Let the system manage it - It is no longer fragmented once the file empties.


isnt system managed the default windows setting


----------



## SweWiking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> You mean to resolve the voltage increase/issue, you had to use DDU first? I guess I could try that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if I want to bother since the 350 driver is still not available as a public release and does not appear to be WHQL certified.


Thats exactly what happen to me. Im still running the stock bios so my volt is at 1.230V but with the 350.05 it was well over 1.250V, and i did use DDU when i changed from 347.90 to 350.05
Im back on 347.90 now and i guess nvidia will release new drivers when GTA V comes out next week anyhow, but ill might give 347.88 a go


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Any "how to" links? I'm clueless when it comes to OS type changes.


1. Right-click "Computer" and click properties
2. On left side click Advanced system settings
3. Under Performance click settings and then the Advanced tap
4. Under Virtual memory click Change
5. Remove check from "Automatically manage page file size for all drives"
6. Make sure to change all drives you don't want page file on to "No paging file"
7. Highlight the drive you want paging file on and click the Custom Size bubble
8. Enter in the size in MB you want the paging file to be.
9. Click Set
10. Click Ok a couple of times, restart

Profit!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you can move the page file after initialization in any version of windows and it looks the same for w10. Ideally, at initialization use "sysprep audit mode" when loading windows, moving is a few more steps. You will need to system> adv settings> performance> virtual memory...
> 
> Uncheck the "Automatically manage paging file size for all drives" setting (Win 7).
> Click on the drive you want to move pagefile.sys to
> Click on System Managed Size
> Click Set
> Click on the drive currently holding pagefile.sys (C
> click on "No paging file"
> Click Set
> Click on OK
> Reboot
> 
> Pagefile fragmentation can happen, if you restrict the pagefile. Let the system manage it - It is no longer fragmented once the file empties.


Ahhh, I should have just copied and pasted! LOL... took to long typing it out.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> isnt system managed the default windows setting


yes. some folks like to define a size on a drive or a partition. I usually do it during initialization with audit mode, set non-OS drive partitions to a fixed size then let windows manage the size within that partition. Drive P: (page) Drive S: (swap) etc.


----------



## Jpmboy

I like your instructions better.


----------



## bracco

Has anyone that ordered from amazon after first day or 2 of launch got their cards, or even a shipping status? I ordered on the 23rd and my shipping status isn't even ready yet. Just curious where I stand.


----------



## lajgnd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bracco*
> 
> Has anyone that ordered from amazon after first day or 2 of launch got their cards, or even a shipping status? I ordered on the 23rd and my shipping status isn't even ready yet. Just curious where I stand.


Mine just shipped today.


----------



## achilles73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Here is a special request BIOS. This one has voltage locked at 1.250v and is intended as sort of a maximum air BIOS, intended for cards with the stock cooler to get a slightly better OC than normal at 1.250v.
> 
> It is a modified EVGA SC BIOS featuring:
> 
> - 350w TDP at 100%
> - 425w max TDP at 121%
> - Voltage max locked at 1.250v for any speed at 1342+ MHz - no changes needed in PX.
> - No boost limit
> - Default SC clocks (+127 to core)
> 
> Have fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GM200SC-MAXAIR.zip 150k .zip file


I'm testing this bios... it's great for benching and heavy gaming.
I get more 40 mhz on core, now i can loop in valley @ 1540/8000

But because is always locked in 3d @ 1.25v it's too much for other 24/7 tasks, like gaming at 1300, 1400mhz with only 1.18/1.20v @ 65% fan, or playing movies with mpc-hc (with madvr) at 1100/1300mhz @ 45% fan,
things i could do in your EvgaSC 425 modded bios.

It's possible to have a bios that do that... that have some degrees of voltage ?
Like something like your EVGA-SC 425 modded bios, that could go up to 1.25 v

Anyway thanks a lot for your amazing contribute to every Titan X owner, like me.


----------



## moeqawama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bracco*
> 
> Has anyone that ordered from amazon after first day or 2 of launch got their cards, or even a shipping status? I ordered on the 23rd and my shipping status isn't even ready yet. Just curious where I stand.


I had initially ordered it from Amazon on the 23rd, and last Friday (April 3rd) I called them to see how long it would take. They told me they're not getting anymore until April 20-something. So I cancelled the order because I thought that was ridiculous. That same night, newegg restocked the SC, and I snagged one 
Moral of the story is: cancel your Amazon order and look elsewhere. One month wait for me was ridiculous


----------



## lilchronic

Nice read here about page file
http://www.howtogeek.com/126430/htg-explains-what-is-the-windows-page-file-and-should-you-disable-it/

http://www.howtogeek.com/173648/10-windows-tweaking-myths-debunked/

So what i understand is that pagefile reduces performance when is loaded off you hard drive.
So if you have enough system ram it wont need to load the page file off the hard drive, just system memory and you wont lose performance.... ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Nice read here about page file
> http://www.howtogeek.com/126430/htg-explains-what-is-the-windows-page-file-and-should-you-disable-it/
> 
> http://www.howtogeek.com/173648/10-windows-tweaking-myths-debunked/
> 
> So what i understand is that pagefile reduces performance when is loaded off you hard drive.
> So if you have enough system ram it wont need to load the page file off the hard drive just memory and you wont lose performance.... ?


yes and no.
can be "slower" (but is always slower than physical ram) only because of the fact that with mechanical drives the drive head has to seek the page file address. locating the page.sys to the outer sectors can reduce access time. On an SSD this is not the case. The performance hit is minimal with a good SSD. NVMe will make this almost =ram.
There will always be a page file on the root drive even if you disable it... necessary for bugtraps and dump files.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes and no.
> can be "slower" (but is always slower than physical ram) only because of the fact that with mechanical drives the drive head has to seek the page file address. locating the page.sys to the outer sectors can reduce access time. On an SSD this is not the case. The performance hit is minimal with a good SSD. NVMe will make this almost =ram.
> There will always be a page file on the root drive even if you disable it... necessary for bugtraps and dump files.


Okay this is quite interesting. I have 32GB RAM and had the PageFile set to 12GB on the C-drive (OS). None of the other drives have a PageFile.

Once I disabled and rebooted, I set it to "System-Managed" and now it is 32GB!









In Sean's Windows 8 Installation Guide, he says NOT to move the PageFile to another drive/SSD.

So, the question is, is it advisable to have a 'System Managed' PageFile on the C-drive that takes up 32GB or should I reduce it to say 8 - 12GB?

Can we move it to another SSD? If so, what are the pros & cons?


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Okay this is quite interesting. I have 32GB RAM and had the PageFile set to 12GB on the C-drive (OS). None of the other drives have a PageFile.
> 
> Once I disabled and rebooted, I set it to "System-Managed" and now it is 32GB!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Sean's Windows 8 Installation Guide, he says NOT to move the PageFile to another drive/SSD.
> 
> So, the question is, is it advisable to have a 'System Managed' PageFile on the C-drive that takes up 32GB or should I reduce it to say 8 - 12GB?
> 
> Can we move it to another SSD? If so, what are the pros & cons?


i wonder if i should even have pagefile enabled. i also have 32gb ram and i cant see myself ever coming close to 32 or exceeding it hence never needing pagefile?


----------



## lilchronic

I disabled page file and ran dying light and my page file under msi afterburner OSD was still reading the same as when i had page file enabled ? around 6Gb of ram and 8.5Gb page file used in dying light 1440p with a single 680 for now.









also when i went to the advanced settings it only reports 2432Mb currently allocated ?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> I disabled page file and ran dying light and my page file under msi afterburner OSD was still reading the same as when i had page file enabled ? around 6Gb of ram and 8.5Gb page file used in dying light 1440p with a single 680 for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also when i went to the advanced settings it only reports 2432Mb currently allocated ?


Don't know how you disabled it before, but.

Untick:- Automatically managing page file & then Select No paging file option from below & click apply.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> I disabled page file and ran dying light and my page file under msi afterburner OSD was still reading the same as when i had page file enabled ? around 6Gb of ram and 8.5Gb page file used in dying light 1440p with a single 680 for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also when i went to the advanced settings it only reports 2432Mb currently allocated ?


its enabled in that picture


----------



## KraxKill

First of all. Thank you for all the custom BIOS posters.









So I spent some time testing all the BIOS versions, as well as the new 350.05 driver.

My favorite is the 425TDP SC bios. I tried the Cyclops 1.27 and the 31, both of which did not give me that much more OC headroom and instead raised the temps more than they allowed me to raise the clock.

IMO, the 425TDP SC BIOS along with the 350.05 driver is the best overall combo. The driver forces slightly higher voltages for me over the 347.88 version.. 1.250v vs 1.230v allowing me a bit more headroom/stability at a given clock and not significantly raising the temps like the 1.27v and1.31v bios versions.

The Cyclops BIOS is great, but in both cases I found no additional OC potential on my card using higher voltages. (Perhaps with better cooling) I chose to use the least amount of voltage necessary to maintain my OC which for me was 1.230v.

I'm rock solid (no throttling) 24/7OC at 1460/4000 @ 1.230v with saturated temps of 60-65C looping Valley, Game temps are even lower.

Also I urge everyone to utilize the GPU-Z logging functionality to verify your clocks. I was able to boost above 1525 on my card on the 1.27v and 1.31v BIOS, but the temps would eventually creep up and cause the card to throttle, which in the end resulted in stuttering and lower overall benchmark scores despite the high OC. I use Unigine Valley for this.

I chose to find the highest non throttling OC I could find, which for me was [email protected] or [email protected] I settled on [email protected] which kept the temps ~60-65C. I'm running an AIO X41 with the stock midplate and VRM fan. 17.8K Firestrike.on a 4790K @ 4.8Ghz Win 8.1.

Happy OC'ing.


----------



## lilchronic

well what i was trying to say is that with page file disabled i still get afterburner osd pagefile reading 7.5Gb while the ram is around 5.5Gb ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Okay this is quite interesting. I have 32GB RAM and had the *PageFile set to 12GB* on the C-drive (OS). None of the other drives have a PageFile.
> Once I disabled and rebooted, I set it to "System-Managed" and now it is *32GB!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Sean's Windows 8 Installation Guide, he *says NOT to move the PageFile to another drive/SSD.*
> So, the question is, is it advisable to have a 'System Managed' PageFile on the C-drive that takes up 32GB or should I reduce it to say 8 - 12GB?
> Can we move it to another SSD? If so, what are the pros & cons?


Don't limit the size. 32G is reserved based on your amount of ram. This is normal - it does not mean it is using it at all... because you're probably not filling your physical ram up. Also, some things are just better left alone. With 32G phys ram, let windows manage your pg file... and you're good to go. Leave it enabled.

Sorry but, locating your page file to a fast SSD is advisable if you are concerned with nand access number on your root SSD.

prod and cons explained earlier.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> i wonder if i should even have pagefile enabled. i also have 32gb ram and i cant see myself ever coming close to 32 or exceeding it hence never needing pagefile?


Yes - your pg file is there to use in cases where the phys ram gets full. disable it and instead of swapping, windows will fail. Since you have 32G - no worries.

Pf will not hold active data/proc calls etc until your physical ram is near full. that's how it works.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bracco*
> 
> Has anyone that ordered from amazon after first day or 2 of launch got their cards, or even a shipping status? I ordered on the 23rd and my shipping status isn't even ready yet. Just curious where I stand.


I ordered a couple of hours after it went live on Amazon and it shipped March 30th. Was here on the 31st. I had some chats with them to encourage a quick shipment and they came though.


----------



## Shogon

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Here is a special request BIOS. This one has voltage locked at 1.250v and is intended as sort of a maximum air BIOS, intended for cards with the stock cooler to get a slightly better OC than normal at 1.250v.
> 
> It is a modified EVGA SC BIOS featuring:
> 
> - 350w TDP at 100%
> - 425w max TDP at 121%
> - Voltage max locked at 1.250v for any speed at 1342+ MHz - no changes needed in PX.
> - No boost limit
> - Default SC clocks (+127 to core)
> 
> Have fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GM200SC-MAXAIR.zip 150k .zip file






Good bios for my first flash. My card boosts up to 1519 MHz without even touching afterburner









Also I could not flash the way the guide stated so maybe I'm just daft but following this video : 



 sorted things out for me. Very happy with the performance this bios gave as my core doesn't fluctuate like mad. Constant 60+ fps in Shadow of Mordor everything Ultra. The card DOES get warm (50C) so even on air I would be hesitant to use this bios unless you have some good airflow on this card.

Broke 10k gpu score @ firestrike extreme - http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4528512 Otherwise 9272 overall score for a single card.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *achilles73*
> 
> I'm testing this bios... it's great for benching and heavy gaming.
> I get more 40 mhz on core, now i can loop in valley @ 1540/8000
> 
> But because is always locked in 3d @ 1.25v it's too much for other 24/7 tasks, like gaming at 1300, 1400mhz with only 1.18/1.20v @ 65% fan, or playing movies with mpc-hc (with madvr) at 1100/1300mhz @ 45% fan,
> things i could do in your EvgaSC 425 modded bios.
> 
> It's possible to have a bios that do that... that have some degrees of voltage ?
> Like something like your EVGA-SC 425 modded bios, that could go up to 1.25 v
> 
> Anyway thanks a lot for your amazing contribute to every Titan X owner, like me.


I use that same bios, my card clocks down..


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I use that same bios, my card clocks down..


He may need to lower his refresh rate from 144 Hz to 120 Hz. Otherwise if I don't I'm at the 1.255v instead of the voltage your screenshot is showing at idle.


----------



## bracco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moeqawama*
> 
> I had initially ordered it from Amazon on the 23rd, and last Friday (April 3rd) I called them to see how long it would take. They told me they're not getting anymore until April 20-something. So I cancelled the order because I thought that was ridiculous. That same night, newegg restocked the SC, and I snagged one
> Moral of the story is: cancel your Amazon order and look elsewhere. One month wait for me was ridiculous


Thanks for the responses. I've called amazon a few times myself now, they didnt even give me as much info as you have, so thanks for passing that along. I just placed an order direct from Nvidia, I'll cancel whatever one ships out first (pretty sure I know what one that will be).


----------



## bfedorov11

Looks like newegg might getting the asus card soon.. it has changed to preorder. Previously, I noticed changes on the sc and asus card and they both went in stock within 24 hours. Last time the asus went in stock ~5am est.


----------



## marc0053

Just received my card.
I won't get to play with it for a few days though.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Yes!


----------



## supermi

HMMM
I am getting TEMPED guys!!!!

SO with those max volts how much heat in wattage is the gpu giving off? I know the draw for the card gets up to around 400W but how much is going to the GPU die?

I have a spare 280w -30c SS phase sitting here and was thinking if I can rig up cooling for the VRM be cool to run a Phase on the TX along with my CPU for daily driver hahaha!

If that is likely possible it might push me OVER the edge to get one







or maybe a water chiller build to cool a TX in an EK block.


----------



## cstkl1

Hmmm
1. Pagefile affects min fps gain that you get from fast optimized rams.

2. Pagefile is msi osd = reserved ram. It will increase to the point = system ram used + 2xvram.

3. Having a slow ram, and auto xmp etc.. You wont see the benefit even if you have 32gb of ram with pagefile disable. Negligble.

3. Currently max i ever seen a game use ram is 5gb.
So if the near future if we use 12gb vram with 8gb on the game with 1-2gb on os... 32gb physical ram gaming = not enough ram.

Take note this is game engine dependent on how it handles vram n vram swapping

SOM example loads up vram alot but doesnt swap much.
EVOLVE swaps the full vram
Dying light. Afaik the max texture streaming it has is 3.5gb. But at what point it swaps i dont know.
Ubi games msaa 8 x etc affects vram reserved.

Btw @Baasha or anybody
Can you post a vid of supersampling with msaa 8x for watchdog.
Supersampling needs to be enable in their file. Also enable aa on their texture also. Enable all other graphic fidelity un there. There is a tool for it .

Wanna see whats the vram used at 1440p. Nobody has seen how this looks like. Afaik.

Also i enabled that nvidia cache thing. But dont see the difference in loading.


----------



## traxtech

So what's the verdict on backplates for these bad boys? Thinking of getting the acetal+nickel full block from EK with a backplate


----------



## PePoX

hi! i want to buy a couple of arctic accelero III (the IV it's out of question due the MASSIVE heatsink in the back and i will be doing a sli setup in a define r5 with a maximus VII formula.. so no enough space and a custom loop it's a no no at least for a couple of months) that aside and i was wondering 2 things..

1- how many heatsinks do i need? the accelero includes 31 in total but just 12 square ones it's that enough? or i just wont need them because the middleplate of the card

2- i would like a backplate for the back (duh) to use with the accelero any sugestions?

thanks!


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> So what's the verdict on backplates for these bad boys? Thinking of getting the acetal+nickel full block from EK with a backplate


Two trains of thought on this one, if the backplate connects the ram only and the backplate is cooled then theoretically the backside ram will be cooled better than without the backplate.

If the backplate is connected to vrms however - it spreads that heat to the vram , theoretically i'm sure that could happen also.

Anyone tried a watercooled titan X with and without the backplate care to comment ??

I have waterblocks and plates sitting at home so need to make the same decision soon about weither to install them or not. They would be actively cooled by fans.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I will be installing mine regardless. I like to tightly sandwich the pcb. With a backplate, it'll be more snug


----------



## traxtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Two trains of thought on this one, if the backplate connects the ram only and the backplate is cooled then theoretically the backside ram will be cooled better than without the backplate.
> 
> If the backplate is connected to vrms however - it spreads that heat to the vram , theoretically i'm sure that could happen also.
> 
> Anyone tried a watercooled titan X with and without the backplate care to comment ??
> 
> I have waterblocks and plates sitting at home so need to make the same decision soon about weither to install them or not. They would be actively cooled by fans.


Yeah i'm in the same mindset. Ordered the block + backplate anyway just incase they went out of stock

In regards to temp, given the VRM's get so hot on air, one can only assume they would never get that hot under water with a full block and backplate, so it should be safe and something not to worry about.


----------



## Xotic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> Yeah i'm in the same mindset. Ordered the block + backplate anyway just incase they went out of stock
> In regards to temp, given the VRM's get so hot on air, one can only assume they would never get that hot under water with a full block and backplate, so it should be safe and something not to worry about.


I did some testing with mine, i posted the results on post 4307
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I use that same bios, my card clocks down..


Does your card not clock all the way down to 135mhz though?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Two trains of thought on this one, if the backplate connects the ram only and the backplate is cooled then theoretically the backside ram will be cooled better than without the backplate.
> 
> If the backplate is connected to vrms however - it spreads that heat to the vram , theoretically i'm sure that could happen also.
> 
> Anyone tried a watercooled titan X with and without the backplate care to comment ??
> 
> I have waterblocks and plates sitting at home so need to make the same decision soon about weither to install them or not. They would be actively cooled by fans.


Yeah but the vrms are cooled on both sides of the pcb. Hence my thinking there is a residual cooling affect from thr blocks to the backplate...

On titan black. Backplates reduced my power limit.
Vram clocking was abt the same.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xotic*
> 
> I did some testing with mine, i posted the results on post 4307
> Does your card not clock all the way down to 135mhz though?


Yeah, had something going in background...


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Yeah but the vrms are cooled on both sides of the pcb. Hence my thinking there is a residual cooling affect from thr blocks to the backplate...
> 
> On titan black. Backplates reduced my power limit.
> Vram clocking was abt the same.


On the titan black was the back of the GPU contacted with the backplate - i'm not sure if thats possible ?


----------



## Shogon

The EK backplate does have a part that connects to the top of the PCB's VRM area.



It uses 0.5mm pads. Unfortunately I ran out of my Fuji doing the VRM that touches the block, but I ended up putting a little bit of MX-4 on the backplate, and placing the stock EK pads on.

Personally I'd use a backplate if you are getting the EK block. I think it does help pull heat away from the VRM/upper memory chips a bit. It's all up to the individual though but I have to say the backplate in nickel coating is nice and somewhat matches my MIPS blocks.

Also I'd like to say @Sheyster did a good job on his bios. Not sure what he did but I managed to play 2 hours straight of Shadow of Mordor at 1519 MHz/ 8000 MHz. With the stock bios at those memory clocks the game crashed within 15 minutes or so.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> On the titan black was the back of the GPU contacted with the backplate - i'm not sure if thats possible ?


If it was like the original Titan I don't think it was. But one could easily make that happen with enough thermal pads at the right thickness. I think I did that on my Titan many moons ago when people started going mad with the Fuji pads when we could unlock over 1.3v on them. Only if my Titan wasn't horrid at overclocking lol.


----------



## gavros777

I just installed the accelero xtreme 4 cooler on my titan x and.... IT'S ALIVE! IT'S ALIVE!
Let the fun begin!


----------



## sonarctica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> I just installed the accelero xtreme 4 cooler on my titan x and.... IT'S ALIVE! IT'S ALIVE!
> Let the fun begin!


Do you get enough cooling pads for all he required memory areas?

And how is the temp of the card with the cooler on? Cause i'm tempted to buy one myself.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonarctica*
> 
> Do you get enough cooling pads for all he required memory areas?
> 
> And how is the temp of the card with the cooler on? Cause i'm tempted to buy one myself.


I was so worried when i saw a single strip of thermal pads but in the end it was enough and covered a lot more areas than originally had planned.

I'm testing firestrike right now and temps never go above 53c and that's at 60% fan speed, before i would reach 75c at 90% fan speed!. The most shocking part is when i saw the max boost clock remain solid throughout the whole benchmark. With the stock cooler it would go up and down and never stay at the max boost for too long.

I probably go to sleep now as i'm so tired after i put this cooler on. I'll post more results tomorrow for sure. So far this cooler has blown me away!


----------



## cstkl1

What you guys think
I can get two units galaxy titan x now but at usd 2600
Or wait for amazon next month evga usd 2180
Got 30mins to decide.

Issue with galaxy second hand value


----------



## sonarctica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> I was so worried when i saw a single strip of thermal pads but in the end it was enough and covered a lot more areas than originally had planned.
> 
> I'm testing firestrike right now and temps never go above 53c and that's at 60% fan speed, before i would reach 75c at 90% fan speed!. The most shocking part is when i saw the max boost clock remain solid throughout the whole benchmark. With the stock cooler it would go up and down and never stay at the max boost for too long.
> 
> I probably go to sleep now as i'm so tired after i put this cooler on. I'll post more results tomorrow for sure. So far this cooler has blown me away!


Well, that settles it, i'm buying it as soon as i can ^^

Btw, does the waranty blow away if i take off the reference cooler?


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> What you guys think
> I can get two units galaxy titan x now but at usd 2600
> Or wait for amazon next month evga usd 2180
> Got 30mins to decide.
> 
> Issue with galaxy second hand value


Are you in USA? If so order them straight from Nvidia, $999 each - so $2,000 total + shipping (and tax possibly if you live in a state where they have tax like me, but i paid $1,110 for a Titan x and an SLI Bridge with 2 day shipping. The block itself only came to $1,080 with tax and shipping.)


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonarctica*
> 
> Well, that settles it, i'm buying it as soon as i can ^^
> 
> Btw, does the waranty blow away if i take off the reference cooler?


Only if you tell them you did, or they find out somehow. Even then it's debatable whether they would be mad. Where did you get the card? If it's the EVGA one don't worry, EVGA not only allows you to remove the block but they even ENCOURAGE you to remove the stock cooler and put a water block on it and will even give you advice and help over the phone. As long as you put the stock cooler/stock bios etc.. back on the card before sending it in for RMA they don't care. Other companies like MSI/ASUS etc.. are somewhat less carefree about it though, to varying degrees by company of course. (looking at you gigabyte -___- )


----------



## sonarctica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> Only if you tell them you did, or they find out somehow. Even then it's debatable whether they would be mad. Where did you get the card? If it's the EVGA one don't worry, EVGA not only allows you to remove the block but they even ENCOURAGE you to remove the stock cooler and put a water block on it and will even give you advice and help over the phone. As long as you put the stock cooler/stock bios etc.. back on the card before sending it in for RMA they don't care. Other companies like MSI/ASUS etc.. are somewhat less carefree about it though, to varying degrees by company of course. (looking at you gigabyte -___- )


Ok, it's the asus one i've got. It was 150 bucks cheaper than all the other titans. And i even got it 2 weeks before anyone else xD Was only one in stock at the time.


----------



## achilles73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I use that same bios, my card clocks down..


Probably i explained it wrong... my card clocks can go down too (135/405 @ 0,87v), but only when i'm idle/2D,
because soon i go to 3D mode with any clocks, it stays always at 1.25v, when i back to 2d mode it clocks down again.

Like i said the bios is great for benchmark and gaming, more stability and even more mhz on the core.
But some games and other daily tasks can be done with lower 3d clocks, and dont need constant 1.25v
So it will be interesting, if possible to have the "best of the two worlds", 1.25v when we really need to push things to the limit,
and other lower levels of voltage 1,18v, 1,20v for mild overclocks, being one of the great advantages to lower the fan speed, and so the noise.
But i'm not complaining,







i'm very satisfyed and gratefull with all advantages that this bios customized by Sheyster provide


----------



## cstkl1

Damnit just bought it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> Are you in USA? If so order them straight from Nvidia, $999 each - so $2,000 total + shipping (and tax possibly if you live in a state where they have tax like me, but i paid $1,110 for a Titan x and an SLI Bridge with 2 day shipping. The block itself only came to $1,080 with tax and shipping.)


Malaysia.
Just bought the cards.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Damnit just bought it.
> Malaysia.
> Just bought the cards.


Ahh, i see. Nvm then. Just got me one of the Nvidia ones so i thought perhaps you lived in us and could get them cheaper than the amount you listed. I know that asia is typically more expensive though, so those numbers make more sense now.

You should make an unboxing video of those, i'm curious of what comes with the Galax ones, Galax is one of those companies i would legitimately expect to bundle in some special connectors, SLI bridge or something with it. Probably going to go EVGA for my 2nd card as EVGA and ASUS are pretty much the only ones available other than the Nvidia ones at US retailers (newegg, amazon) Trying to decide what waterblock to go for too, thinking either the EK CSQ or Plexi, or possibly either the EVGA Hydro Copper block or maybe the Aquacomputer Kryographix ones if they release a nickel/plexi finish instead of the copper which is the only one they have now. I'm addicted to the EK terminal/bridge look for SLI though, so it's a tough decision.


----------



## moeqawama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> Only if you tell them you did, or they find out somehow. Even then it's debatable whether they would be mad. Where did you get the card? If it's the EVGA one don't worry, EVGA not only allows you to remove the block but they even ENCOURAGE you to remove the stock cooler and put a water block on it and will even give you advice and help over the phone. As long as you put the stock cooler/stock bios etc.. back on the card before sending it in for RMA they don't care. Other companies like MSI/ASUS etc.. are somewhat less carefree about it though, to varying degrees by company of course. (looking at you gigabyte -___- )


I'm glad to hear it works well, as both my card and Xtreme IV cooler are coming today. What did you do for the VRMs? Was the thermal pad strip enough to cover all of the RAM and VRMs on both sides of the GPU?


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moeqawama*
> 
> I'm glad to hear it works well, as both my card and Xtreme IV cooler are coming today. What did you do for the VRMs? Was the thermal pad strip enough to cover all of the RAM and VRMs on both sides of the GPU?


I believe you meant to quote someone else, i just bought my titan x, and aren't planning on getting the arctic IV as i'm water cooling the cards.


----------



## moeqawama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> I was so worried when i saw a single strip of thermal pads but in the end it was enough and covered a lot more areas than originally had planned.
> 
> I'm testing firestrike right now and temps never go above 53c and that's at 60% fan speed, before i would reach 75c at 90% fan speed!. The most shocking part is when i saw the max boost clock remain solid throughout the whole benchmark. With the stock cooler it would go up and down and never stay at the max boost for too long.
> 
> I probably go to sleep now as i'm so tired after i put this cooler on. I'll post more results tomorrow for sure. So far this cooler has blown me away!


I'm glad to hear it works well, as both my card and Xtreme IV cooler are coming today. What did you do for the VRMs? Was the thermal pad strip enough to cover all of the RAM and VRMs on both sides of the GPU?


----------



## moeqawama

N
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> I believe you meant to quote someone else, i just bought my titan x, and aren't planning on getting the arctic IV as i'm water cooling the cards.


You're right, my apologies!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I will be installing mine regardless. I like to tightly sandwich the pcb. With a backplate, it'll be more snug


Love is in the air...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Two trains of thought on this one, if the backplate connects the ram only and the backplate is cooled then theoretically the backside ram will be cooled better than without the backplate.
> 
> If the backplate is connected to vrms however - it spreads that heat to the vram , theoretically i'm sure that could happen also.
> 
> *Anyone tried a watercooled titan X with and without the backplate care to comment* ??
> 
> I have waterblocks and plates sitting at home so need to make the same decision soon about weither to install them or not. They would be actively cooled by fans.


yes install both - I tested with and without. BUt since the backplate covers the components and these vrms do not report temps (? did i see vrm temp in HWI?) it's non answerable. Sure the gpu stays nice and cool with a waterblock. The backplate, if given some air hits high 40s - low 50s max. No way to shoot the hot spots with the plate on tho. If you recall, when the card launched I had a uniblock on one... in a Heaven 4.0 loop the vram and it's buck controller, main vrms and gpu backside all got super hot very fast. When they hit 75C I switched on 2 very strong delta fans and they cooled things down quick. I didn't want to heat them up more than that.


----------



## cstkl1

Looks like i am stuck with one card stupid asic
70 n 60

Default max oc 235. Without overvolt.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Looks like i am stuck with one card stupid asic
> 70 n 60
> 
> Default max oc 235. Without overvolt.


mine are 74 and 64... they work fine together.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> mine are 74 and 64... they work fine together.


Lol i actually prayed for 89. That shows HE took my baby away. So suddenly he would be merciful.

Hmm card stock fan is way better than titan blacks.

Btw tested dying light on this spare rig that had 16gb 2400 c11 pagefile disable. Vram nvr went more than 4gb. Exact 4096mb.
Reenabled pagefile n boom 5.2gb n framerates went up.

Now to slap some wc blocks etc n put it into the rig. Definately i cannot do 1500 on 24/7. Should be arnd 1450.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Lol i actually prayed for 89. That shows HE took my baby away. So suddenly he would be merciful.
> 
> Hmm card stock fan is way better than titan blacks.
> 
> Btw tested dying light on this spare rig that had *16gb 2400 c11 pagefile disable.* Vram nvr went more than 4gb. Exact 4096mb.
> Reenabled pagefile n boom 5.2gb n framerates went up.
> 
> Now to slap some wc blocks etc n put it into the rig. Definately i cannot do 1500 on 24/7. Should be arnd 1450.


that's because after you load the game, windows pushes low priority OS overhead to the PF. Check your available physical ram with and without PF enabled - that's the overhead load on physical ram. Set the game to "real time" priority with PF enabled (most games are "normal" stack priority) this is the fastest.


----------



## Jpmboy

@othello - had to find the pictures. This is the memory power section... can get real hot!! I used 17kw fuji on these.


----------



## Zurv

I wish they would take the CPU test out of 3d mark. God damn LN2 *****es







or at least show the CPU speed







kingpin hacks


----------



## Jpmboy

post here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1518806/fire-strike-ultra-top-30/0_20


----------



## Zurv

ah..







i missed my cool guy days with the 980 when i was #1 for a bit. It just makes me grumpy that a 3d test uses CPUs as a big part of the test. Ie, why all the top people are using 8 cores even tho (pre- the magic dx12) no game is using more than a few cores.


----------



## Rhuarc86

I think I'm going to run out of fujipoly 1.0 thickness, but I have a fair amount of 0.5 left, any reason why I can just stack the 0.5 so I don't have to buy anymore?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zurv*
> 
> ah..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i missed my cool guy days with the 980 when i was #1 for a bit. It just makes me grumpy that a 3d test uses CPUs as a big part of the test. Ie, why all the top people are using 8 cores even tho (pre- the magic dx12) no game is using more than a few cores.


Ultra is the least CPU dependent of the 3 fire strikes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhuarc86*
> 
> I think I'm going to run out of fujipoly 1.0 thickness, but I have a fair amount of 0.5 left, any reason why I can just stack the 0.5 so I don't have to buy anymore?


it's practically putty. just make sure there are no air pockets if you roll your own.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Ultra is the least CPU dependent of the 3 fire strikes.
> it's practically putty. just make sure there are no air pockets if you roll your own.


Bro previously always did best asic on first card n worse on 2nd.

Is it still the same.?? See some folks doing opposite.


----------



## Rhuarc86

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Ultra is the least CPU dependent of the 3 fire strikes.
> it's practically putty. just make sure there are no air pockets if you roll your own.





Does the same apply for larger thickness? I also have some 1.5, can I roll it out thinner to use in a 1.0 space?? If you can't tell, I've spent a TON of money lately and am trying to work with what I have left.


----------



## toncij

My ASIC quality is reported as 64,4%. Shall I go for a higher voltage BIOS?
Would EVGA SC or MAXAIR work fine? (stock cooler)

It was "recommended" to use SC modded GM200SC-425.ROM, but is that recommended for stock?

Also, is Accellero Xtreme IV worth the hassle? Would jump for it if yes and if installation is not crazy complicated.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zurv*
> 
> I wish they would take the CPU test out of 3d mark. God damn LN2 *****es
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or at least show the CPU speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kingpin hacks


Congrats!
And, yeah it's tough to beat the pros...lol
In addition to ln2, some folks (with talent, unlike me.







) can also use software/os efficiency for better benchmarks.


----------



## OGM3X

EVGA SC available right now on newegg


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> My ASIC quality is reported as 64,4%. Shall I go for a higher voltage BIOS?
> 
> Would EVGA SC or MAXAIR work fine? (stock cooler)
> 
> It was "recommended" to use SC modded GM200SC-425.ROM, but is that recommended for stock?


I personally use and recommend the SC 425 BIOS for gaming and 24/7 use with the stock cooler. It is basically just an EVGA SC BIOS with a higher TDP limit at both stock (100% - 350w) and max (121% - 425w) settings. It allows +112mv to vcore just like the stock BIOS.

I recommend the MAXAIR BIOS to test your card's OC limit on the stock cooler. That is its main purpose.

People have asked what settings I use for gaming. I run stock voltage @1405 MHz, fan locked at 60%. Temps are always low 70's max.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moeqawama*
> 
> I'm glad to hear it works well, as both my card and Xtreme IV cooler are coming today. What did you do for the VRMs? Was the thermal pad strip enough to cover all of the RAM and VRMs on both sides of the GPU?


The thermal pads you put them on the backside of the gpu and the single strip is enough for the backside only. If you wanna do some custom things and put pads on the front too(with small heatsinks probably you buy elsewhere) you would have to buy more thermal pads. The heatsink on the back from my understanding is enough to cool the board, vrms etc and also the wind from the front fans helps a lot according to other owners of the xtreme 4. I've come across many other owners also who worry about the front side and purchase small heatsinks to put on it. I put my accelero xtreme 4 on my titan x as it came with no extra modifications and the results are stunning.


----------



## alexp247365

I'm not sure if I'm reading my clocks correctly. If i set my clocks via a custom bios, or alter them via MSI AB, the OSD shows me one frequency, but heaven shows my clocks about 200 mhz higher than what the MSI AB graph shows. This discrepency has been the same in a few of the bios's i've tried posted on page 1 of this thead?

Which one should I be placing my faith in? the readings of MSI AB, or what the heaven benchmark says in the top right (which always seems to be ~200mhz higher?)


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Has anyone tried to do a return with Amazon for their Titan X yet? I got my card and it's a dud (the fan controller is broken and the fan is stuck at 5200RPM). Are they placing you in the back of the line to get a card? I don't have a delivery estimate on my exchange.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhuarc86*
> 
> Does the same apply for larger thickness? *I also have some 1.5, can I roll it out thinner to use in a 1.0 space*?? If you can't tell, I've spent a TON of money lately and am trying to work with what I have left.


don't know... never done that. it also depends on which Fuji. the Ultra exteme stuff - it IS putty- just make sure the components are making contact with the pad before tightening down.. . The extreme (mid one - 11kw) same - double check contact before tightening.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexp247365*
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm reading my clocks correctly. If i set my clocks via a custom bios, or alter them via MSI AB, the OSD shows me one frequency, but heaven shows my clocks about 200 mhz higher than what the MSI AB graph shows. This discrepency has been the same in a few of the bios's i've tried posted on page 1 of this thead?
> 
> Which one should I be placing my faith in? the readings of MSI AB, or what the heaven benchmark says in the top right (which always seems to be ~200mhz higher?)


Heaven is wrong. Right now the best support for Titan X is from EVGA PrecisionX. Hopefully MSI AB will be updated soon to fully support it. There is a "fix" you can do to make it work if you search back in this thread. I'll probably just wait for the new version to come out myself.


----------



## Rhuarc86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> don't know... never done that. it also depends on which Fuji. the Ultra exteme stuff - it IS putty- just make sure the components are making contact with the pad before tightening down.. . The extreme (mid one - 11kw) same - double check contact before tightening.


Thanks again. I'll give it a shot and report back. I'm working with the extreme 11w/mk material. Going to take a rolling pin to it and see what happens


----------



## ahnafakeef

What's the deal with voltages on these cards? Weren't the cards supposed to be voltage locked to 1.212v due to Greenlight?

Also, is a 1500MHz overclock on the core possible with 1.212v? If yes, how many watts would a card be pulling at 100% load at 1500/7000 @1.212v?

Is there any BIOS that disables both core clock and voltage boost, so that I can manually set them to a certain value?

Do the backplates of the original Titan fit on these cards?

Thank you.


----------



## moeqawama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> The thermal pads you put them on the backside of the gpu and the single strip is enough for the backside only. If you wanna do some custom things and put pads on the front too(with small heatsinks probably you buy elsewhere) you would have to buy more thermal pads. The heatsink on the back from my understanding is enough to cool the board, vrms etc and also the wind from the front fans helps a lot according to other owners of the xtreme 4. I've come across many other owners also who worry about the front side and purchase small heatsinks to put on it. I put my accelero xtreme 4 on my titan x as it came with no extra modifications and the results are stunning.


Thanks for the response! I'm pretty relieved to hear you say that, not gonna lie. I got them both coming in today, so I'll test fore later in the evening. Can't wait!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhuarc86*
> 
> Thanks again. I'll give it a shot and report back. I'm working with the extreme 11w/mk material. *Going to take a rolling pin to it* and see what happens










- let us know how it works.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> What's the deal with voltages on these cards? Weren't the cards supposed to be voltage locked to 1.212v due to Greenlight?
> 
> Also, is a 1500MHz overclock on the core possible with 1.212v? If yes, how many watts would a card be pulling at 100% load at 1500/7000 @1.212v?
> 
> Is there any BIOS that disables both core clock and voltage boost, so that I can manually set them to a certain value?
> 
> Do the backplates of the original Titan fit on these cards?
> 
> Thank you.


Yes. Yes and depends on what TDP the bios has. Yes. No, not w/o mods.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexp247365*
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm reading my clocks correctly. If i set my clocks via a custom bios, or alter them via MSI AB, the OSD shows me one frequency, but heaven shows my clocks about 200 mhz higher than what the MSI AB graph shows. This discrepency has been the same in a few of the bios's i've tried posted on page 1 of this thead?
> 
> Which one should I be placing my faith in? the readings of MSI AB, or what the heaven benchmark says in the top right (which always seems to be ~200mhz higher?)


as far as I know Heaven 4.0 does not show gpu core clock. only vram frequency.


----------



## hatlesschimp

I walked into my local store to get a couple of webcams and I saw a Gigabyte Titan X on the shelf! Seriously!!! My local computer store never stocks high end gear. I always have to get it from a store 150kms away, and today of all days they got one in stock. They wanted to see how it would sell and it was sold that day to me!







Now I have to cancel my now 3rd titan (oh poor me, if my missus finds out!). Only bad thing now is I have a ASUS and a Gigabyte Titan and I am going to water cool them lol!!! Lets hope they don't stuff up! But unless someone in Australia wants to swap two EVGA for these two







. Anyways I got home and I was more interested in the webcams and how they work/look. I'm impressed that a Single GTX Titan X can play ARMA 3 and have no issues at ultra res with every setting box ticked and take two video feeds from webcams and the gameplay footage and record /encode it to my HDD. I guess the 5960x helps a lot. Tomorrow I am going to compare SLI titan versus single titan with ARMA 3 and record it. Below is the video I made today.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moeqawama*
> 
> N
> You're right, my apologies!


No problem


----------



## cstkl1

Hmm two notes.
1. That 1mm backplate thick plastic. When will they learn not to use this. Learn from fujipoly
2. Ek block screw. On manual this missed out one screw near the pcie slot,


----------



## alexp247365

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> as far as I know Heaven 4.0 does not show gpu core clock. only vram frequency.


Derp - sorry - I meant valley.


----------



## MykaiRO

Does your card shows in GPU Z with CUDA unticked? Mine apears so...


----------



## Baasha

Okay, for the first time day before yesterday, my computer turned off during gaming and upon reboot, I got the following message:
Quote:


> Power surges detected. Asus anti-surge was triggered to protect system from unstable power supply.


This has me quite concerned - is the AX1500i starting to give up? This has happened about 6 or 7 times since two days ago.

It also happens with just 3 cards.

I was running the Cyclops 1.281V BIOS when it first happened (w/ 4 GPUs) and then I switched to the MAXAIR BIOS - both run @ 1.274V under load.

I reverted to the vanilla BIOS on the cards and it hasn't happened so far. The custom BIOS were pumping 1.2550V - 1.2740V to the GPUs - could that have been too much for the AX1500i to handle?

I kept an eye on the Corsair Link and the max power draw I saw was around 1458W.

PLEASE HELP!


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Okay, for the first time day before yesterday, my computer turned off during gaming and upon reboot, I got the following message:
> This has me quite concerned - is the AX1500i starting to give up? This has happened about 6 or 7 times since two days ago.
> 
> It also happens with just 3 cards.
> 
> I was running the Cyclops 1.281V BIOS when it first happened (w/ 4 GPUs) and then I switched to the MAXAIR BIOS - both run @ 1.274V under load.
> 
> I reverted to the vanilla BIOS on the cards and it hasn't happened so far. The custom BIOS were pumping 1.2550V - 1.2740V to the GPUs - could that have been too much for the AX1500i to handle?
> 
> I kept an eye on the Corsair Link and the max power draw I saw was around 1458W.
> 
> PLEASE HELP!


I've seen that when benching with the 1500i.

I would say you're at it's limit when OC'd on the cards. Options are going to with a 1600W unit or adding a smaller 2nd PSU.


----------



## dr/owned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Okay, for the first time day before yesterday, my computer turned off during gaming and upon reboot, I got the following message:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Power surges detected. Asus anti-surge was triggered to protect system from unstable power supply.
> 
> 
> 
> This has me quite concerned - is the AX1500i starting to give up? This has happened about 6 or 7 times since two days ago.
> 
> It also happens with just 3 cards.
> 
> I was running the Cyclops 1.281V BIOS when it first happened (w/ 4 GPUs) and then I switched to the MAXAIR BIOS - both run @ 1.274V under load.
> 
> I reverted to the vanilla BIOS on the cards and it hasn't happened so far. The custom BIOS were pumping 1.2550V - 1.2740V to the GPUs - could that have been too much for the AX1500i to handle?
> 
> I kept an eye on the Corsair Link and the max power draw I saw was around 1458W.
> 
> PLEASE HELP!
Click to expand...

At 1.28V you're just causing unneeded power draw and blowing out the silicon. If you insist on quad SLI at that voltage, you need dual PSU.


----------



## cstkl1

Bleed time n sorry really no time to fix that wiring. Will do it when i get my long rounded sleeved sata cables


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Here is a special request BIOS. This one has voltage locked at 1.250v and is intended as sort of a maximum air BIOS, intended for cards with the stock cooler to get a slightly better OC than normal at 1.250v.
> 
> It is a modified EVGA SC BIOS featuring:
> 
> - 350w TDP at 100%
> - 425w max TDP at 121%
> - Voltage max locked at 1.250v for any speed at 1342+ MHz - no changes needed in PX.
> - No boost limit
> - Default SC clocks (+127 to core)
> 
> Have fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GM200SC-MAXAIR.zip 150k .zip file


updated into the OP.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> updated into the OP.


Right on, thanks!


----------



## makn

REQUEST: Stock unmodded EVGA TITAN X SC bios.
Can someone please upload it.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makn*
> 
> REQUEST: Stock unmodded EVGA TITAN X SC bios.
> Can someone please upload it.


It's in the BIOS 4-pack, link is in my sig...


----------



## makn

Thanks!


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I personally use and recommend the SC 425 BIOS for gaming and 24/7 use with the stock cooler. It is basically just an EVGA SC BIOS with a higher TDP limit at both stock (100% - 350w) and max (121% - 425w) settings. It allows +112mv to vcore just like the stock BIOS.
> 
> I recommend the MAXAIR BIOS to test your card's OC limit on the stock cooler. That is its main purpose.
> 
> People have asked what settings I use for gaming. I run stock voltage @1405 MHz, fan locked at 60%. Temps are always low 70's max.


[/quote]

In EVGA Precision you move stock clock offset only or mem clock too?


----------



## Cyclops

This might be hard to hear but Corsair power supplies aren't that good. I have a AX1200i. I consider it garbage. I can't push the cards in my sig rig past 1.25V because the system will hard reset with the "power surge protection" mode kicking in with my ASUS motherboard, well before the advertised 1200W limit.

Same thing with the lower tier ones. In my LAN rig, I had a AX760 powering a pair of reference 780s and a 4670K. Same story, power surge detected. I switched it to an AX860. Same story, power surge detected. Switched it to an EVGA 750 G2 and it's been super solid ever since.

One thing to note with the corsair PSUs is that they always gave out error when the system was hooked up to my P4330 Kill-A-Watt and under heavy (gaming) load. The 4330 kept beeping and flashing, showing the current leakage was over 0.5 milliamps which according to the manual, was considered dangerous. For reference, the EVGA 750 G2 registered a maximum current leakage of 0.1 milliamps.

I'm sorry but such pathetic performance should not be seen in a 80+ platinum power supply. I'd avoid Corsair PSUs for the time being.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> This might be hard to hear but Corsair power supplies aren't that good. I have a AX1200i. I consider it garbage. I can't push the cards in my sig rig past 1.25V because the system will hard reset with the "power surge protection" mode kicking in with my ASUS motherboard, well before the advertised 1200W limit.
> 
> Same thing with the lower tier ones. In my LAN rig, I had a AX760 powering a pair of reference 780s and a 4670K. Same story, power surge detected. I switched it to an AX860. Same story, power surge detected. Switched it to an EVGA 750 G2 and it's been super solid ever since.
> 
> One thing to note with the corsair PSUs is that they always gave out error when the system was hooked up to my P4330 Kill-A-Watt and under heavy (gaming) load. The 4330 kept beeping and flashing, showing the current leakage was over 0.5 milliamps which according to the manual, was considered dangerous. For reference, the EVGA 750 G2 registered a maximum current leakage of 0.1 milliamps.
> 
> I'm sorry but such pathetic performance should not be seen in a 80+ platinum power supply. I'd avoid Corsair PSUs for the time being.


Meh... no issues here on an AX1200 and I've had now two different setups capable of pulling down 1000W+ from the wall (7970 Lightning CF // Titan-X SLI).


----------



## Azefore

Anyone know when Amazon last had either version of the EVGA model in stock?

Want to use my store card for credit record instead of buying through Nvidia's store.


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Meh... no issues here on an AX1200 and I've had now two different setups capable of pulling down 1000W+ from the wall (7970 Lightning CF // Titan-X SLI).


1000W from the wall isn't the same as 1000W from the power supply. AX1200i is rated for 1200W or 1330W from the wall. It's not even capable of supplying stable current at anything over 1100W on my setup. Same story with the lower tier AX models. All garbage.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Meh... no issues here on an AX1200 and I've had now two different setups capable of pulling down 1000W+ from the wall (7970 Lightning CF // Titan-X SLI).


AX1200 is a totally different unit than AX1200i

AX1200 is one of the best PSU's ever made, still have one I use for benching.


----------



## radeonrulz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> 
> Bleed time n sorry really no time to fix that wiring. Will do it when i get my long rounded sleeved sata cables


Whats the name of that Case ? i would love a Case with 2 480s in, any suggestions ?


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> AX1200 is a totally different unit than AX1200i
> 
> AX1200 is one of the best PSU's ever made, still have one I use for benching.


From what I know PSU from Corsair with the i suffix are garbage while the others are not, the ones without the i suffix are made by Seasonic if I remember right.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> AX1200 is a totally different unit than AX1200i
> 
> AX1200 is one of the best PSU's ever made, still have one I use for benching.


I understand that, but he mentioned the regular AX line (not AXi) as well. Sounds to me like he just got a (couple of) dud units or had some other issue.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> From what I know PSU from Corsair with the i suffix are garbage while the others are not, the ones without the i suffix are made by Seasonic if I remember right.


Some are made by flextronics others are made by seasonic:

Corsair
AX-650 - Seasonic
AX-750 - Seasonic
AX-760 - Seasonic
AX-760i - Flextronics
AX-850 - Seasonic
AX-860 - Seasonic
AX-860i - Flextronics
AX-1200 - Flextronics
AX-1200i - Flextronics


----------



## Ripple

I finally have two Titan X in SLI. I am testing them in the third and fourth slots before I move into the S8S case complete with water cooling.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Crazy. I just reached the same performance at stock and on air as I did with three original Titans on water just last year.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> This might be hard to hear but Corsair power supplies aren't that good. I have a AX1200i. I consider it garbage. I can't push the cards in my sig rig past 1.25V because the system will hard reset with the "power surge protection" mode kicking in with my ASUS motherboard, well before the advertised 1200W limit.
> 
> Same thing with the lower tier ones. In my LAN rig, I had a AX760 powering a pair of reference 780s and a 4670K. Same story, power surge detected. I switched it to an AX860. Same story, power surge detected. Switched it to an EVGA 750 G2 and it's been super solid ever since.
> 
> One thing to note with the corsair PSUs is that they always gave out error when the system was hooked up to my P4330 Kill-A-Watt and under heavy (gaming) load. The 4330 kept beeping and flashing, showing the current leakage was over 0.5 milliamps which according to the manual, was considered dangerous. For reference, the EVGA 750 G2 registered a maximum current leakage of 0.1 milliamps.
> 
> I'm sorry but such pathetic performance should not be seen in a 80+ platinum power supply. I'd avoid Corsair PSUs for the time being.


I'm inclined to agree with this. I'm looking at a 1000w unit now, and I'm probably gonna roll with an EVGA G2 unit this time around. "Garbage" is a strong word, and I'm not sure I'd be that harsh on Corsair. That being said, I feel there are better choices out there for the same or less money.


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I'm inclined to agree with this. I'm looking at a 1000w unit now, and I'm probably gonna roll with an EVGA G2 unit this time around. "Garbage" is a strong word, and I'm not sure I'd be that harsh on Corsair. That being said, I feel there are better choices out there for same or less money.


If you knew the hell I went through with the AX760 and AX860. Troubleshooting endlessly for days. The whole LAN rig was pulling a bit over 700W from the PSU. The 760 should have been fine let alone the 860, right? But no. A simple 80+ gold 750W EVGA power supply solved the issue.


----------



## dr/owned

The AX1200i and AX1500i all reviewed exceptionally well and I had problems with neither.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I'm inclined to agree with this. I'm looking at a 1000w unit now, and I'm probably gonna roll with an EVGA G2 unit this time around. "Garbage" is a strong word, and I'm not sure I'd be that harsh on Corsair. That being said, I feel there are better choices out there for the same or less money.


Don't forget that ax1200i have the capability to change the OCP to single or multi-rail. I wonder if what cyclops is observing is not due to tripping the ocp on a multi-rail config which can happen when ocing the hell of our gpus.... @cyclops have you tried to check if the PSUs were in multi or single rail config?


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Don't forget that ax1200i have the capability to change the OCP to single or multi-rail. I wonder if what cyclops is observing is not due to tripping the ocp on a multi-rail config which can happen when ocing the hell of our gpus.... @cyclops have you tried to check if the PSUs were in multi or single rail config?


No. never bothered with the software. The PSUs didn't come with USB cables, just the Corsair link which is useless without the USB hub.


----------



## dr/owned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I'm inclined to agree with this. I'm looking at a 1000w unit now, and I'm probably gonna roll with an EVGA G2 unit this time around. "Garbage" is a strong word, and I'm not sure I'd be that harsh on Corsair. That being said, I feel there are better choices out there for the same or less money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget that ax1200i have the capability to change the OCP to single or multi-rail. I wonder if what cyclops is observing is not due to tripping the ocp on a multi-rail config which can happen when ocing the hell of our gpus.... @Cyclops have you tried to check if the PSUs were in multi or single rail config?
Click to expand...

It's a single rail design. The Corsair Link OCP is just virtualized multi-ralis that can be cranked up to 40A.

I suspect the guy complaining about it not being able to handle >30A didn't have Corsair Link installed.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> AX1200 is a totally different unit than AX1200i
> 
> AX1200 is one of the best PSU's ever made, still have one I use for benching.


Same here and an Antec 1200W TPQ, both can take a load of 1600W before they shut down.

I have a 1200i here to but it shuts down with 1180W load


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr/owned*
> 
> *It's a single rail design.* The Corsair Link OCP is just virtualized multi-ralis that can be cranked up to 40A.
> 
> I suspect the guy complaining about it not being able to handle >30A didn't have Corsair Link installed.


yes, but it can be changed to be a multi-rail OCP. In fact, by default corsair axi models comes today with multi-rail and ocp enable....Ergo...That might explain the tripping if the cards were pushing for more A that configured for each 12 v rail...


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Okay, for the first time day before yesterday, my computer turned off during gaming and upon reboot, I got the following message:
> This has me quite concerned - is the AX1500i starting to give up? This has happened about 6 or 7 times since two days ago.
> 
> It also happens with just 3 cards.
> 
> I was running the Cyclops 1.281V BIOS when it first happened (w/ 4 GPUs) and then I switched to the MAXAIR BIOS - both run @ 1.274V under load.
> 
> I reverted to the vanilla BIOS on the cards and it hasn't happened so far. The custom BIOS were pumping 1.2550V - 1.2740V to the GPUs - could that have been too much for the AX1500i to handle?
> 
> I kept an eye on the Corsair Link and the max power draw I saw was around 1458W.
> 
> PLEASE HELP!


You can the the following.

Set the psu to single rail mode in corsair link.
But i suspect doing the link change in single rail mode would solve the issue. Othwerise double check all cables on the gpu and psu side pull them out and check them and re insert them.

1458 from the wall? Or it was outputting 1458 and drawing more?

Also can the outlet on your wall support the draw?


----------



## Jpmboy

^^ THIS !!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> AX1200 is a totally different unit than AX1200i
> 
> AX1200 is one of the best PSU's ever made, still have one I use for benching.


Very true

Still running 2 AX1200's in other rigs. Very strong PSUs.

Bassah's unit may be wearing down or something. So far, my AX1500i has powered 3 780Ti kingpins, 3 980 Strix, 2 980 Kingpins, and now 2 Titan X. It was the only PSU on the market last year (?) that could push 3 780 Ti KPEs to 1.35V (and the 780TiKP was a true firebreather







) EVGA and LEPA 1600 both failed. To go higher than 1.35V on tri sli 780TiKPE I had to use a second PSU. The 3 980 Strix have been benched at 1.5V in tri sli - no sweat (maxwell efficiency) - almost 1600W from the wall and a beeping Kilawatt (>1500W). With 2 TX in 3DMK11 test 1 I've seen 710W on the KW meter AT STOCK CLOCKS AND VOLTAGE. Over 900W overclocked. MK11 Extreme is even higher (scary). *And worst of all... catzilla Raymarch*

If you do use 2 PSUs, the guys at Firepower "advised" that the separate PSUs need to share a common chassis ground to minimize ground potential differences. If PSU #2 is outboard, connect the 2 PSUs wih a common wire via a mount screw on each. I was very surprised to see 100's of millivolts difference in GP with identical PSUs.


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Okay, for the first time day before yesterday, my computer turned off during gaming and upon reboot, I got the following message:
> This has me quite concerned - is the AX1500i starting to give up? This has happened about 6 or 7 times since two days ago.
> 
> It also happens with just 3 cards.
> 
> I was running the Cyclops 1.281V BIOS when it first happened (w/ 4 GPUs) and then I switched to the MAXAIR BIOS - both run @ 1.274V under load.
> 
> I reverted to the vanilla BIOS on the cards and it hasn't happened so far. The custom BIOS were pumping 1.2550V - 1.2740V to the GPUs - could that have been too much for the AX1500i to handle?
> 
> I kept an eye on the Corsair Link and the max power draw I saw was around 1458W.
> 
> PLEASE HELP!


If you are hitting 1458w on a 1500i it can easily of spiked a little to hit that ceiling which caused that error. Since you are hitting that high I would suggest going with another PSU.


----------



## cstkl1

@Jpmboy
Just as i suspected. Testing on water
Voltage stock
+261
First card 1500
Second card 1400 n sli.

Havent overvoltage yet.

A bit annoying how the clock changes base on temp n few things. Will test mod bios tommorow.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> No. never bothered with the software. The PSUs didn't come with USB cables, just the Corsair link which is useless without the USB hub.


Yeah - the "i" series should come set as a single rail, but apparently many did not. Worth checking this if you want single rail capability.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yeah - the "i" series should come set as a single rail, but apparently many did not. Worth checking this if you want single rail capability.


worse. As I said before, for quite a while now corsair enable multi-rail and ocp on the corasir axi series. That means if users never installed corsair link software and change the configuration the PSU will behave as a multi-rail with OCP.

_Update 9/18/2014 - Corsair has gotten back to us with some answers to some questions that we asked earlier this week. It turns out Corsair shipped AX760i/AX860i/AX1200i power supplies for about four months before they changed the firmware on them without notice. The firmware is not field upgradeable and Corsair will not be offering exchanges for anyone with an 'older' model that wants to swap out a PSU for one with the latest firmware on it. Corsair also said that by the motherboard makers [ASUS] own admission, the X99 Deluxe motherboard was the root cause for the failures. Corsair also said this which we will directly quote: "Would an OCP-defaulted AXi or a competitor OCP-enabled PSU have save the CPU? We're skeptical, but maybe." So, right now it looks like the board had a failure and then when the system was restarted the PSU without OCP may or may not have taken out the CPU through the boards failed VR circuit. We are still waiting on ASUS to give us an official statement as to what happened to the board and were told that a typhoon in the region this week has slowed things down. In the meantime here are some answers to a Q&A that we gave Corsair that you can take a look at.
- When did Corsair change the firmware on the AXi series of power supplies?
AX760i/860i implementation date 3/15/2013 Lot#:13119560
AX1200i implementation date 3/8/2013 Lot# Lot#:13099520
Corsair shipped the AX760i/AX860i/AX1200i for about four months before they changed the firmware on them. If you bought one of these models when they first came out you likely have one with old firmware. The Corsair AX860i first was made available for sale with Amazon on November 1st, 2012, so just a heads up to early adopters.
- Can you please highlight what all changes with the new firmware?
PSU set to multi-rail (which by definition is OCP).
- So, you went from a default configuration of one +12V rail with no OCP to a virtual multi-rail setup with OCP enabled by default?
Yes.

Read more at http://www.legitreviews.com/intel-x99-motherboard-goes-up-in-smoke-for-reasons-unknown_150008#6BTCYeWixHebHt1s.99_


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> worse. As I said before, for quite a while now corsair enable multi-rail and ocp on the corasir axi series. That means if users never installed corsair link software and change the configuration the PSU will behave as a multi-rail with OCP.


yeah -Corsair got a lot of flak for that OOB setting.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> @Jpmboy
> Just as i suspected. Testing on water
> Voltage stock
> +261
> First card 1500
> Second card 1400 n sli.
> 
> Havent overvoltage yet.
> 
> A bit annoying how the clock changes base on temp n few things. Will test mod bios tommorow.


try cyclops 1281 or sheyster's bios (or opt33's) they behave very similarly and hold 1.274V across both (disparate ASIC!) cards. The best one for you set is empirical.


----------



## KraxKill

Is anyone else unable to run a custom fan curve with Precision X closed? Mine will only accept custom curves with it open. I though I used to be able to set a custom auto curve and have it closed. Anyone? I'm on the SC 425 bios,


----------



## RedM00N

All of this talk about Corsair and the i Series. Don't think I've ever had an issue with my 1200i, but should there be something I need to change in the Link software?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> All of this talk about Corsair and the i Series. Don't think I've ever had an issue with my 1200i, but should there be something I need to change in the Link software?


if anything change ocp to on and a single rail for 12 v. the default is on but on multi-rail.


----------



## Tutti

Grettings Overclockers, this is my first post here, got my Titan X yesterday and I have been so curious what this card can do.

Here is what I can I pull with stock cooler

http://i.imgur.com/bNYGJ3o.png


----------



## RedM00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> if anything change ocp to on and a single rail for 12 v. the default is on but on multi-rail.


Dont see anywhere in which I can turn ocp on, but set it to single rail, just have a tick-able option for "Enable OCP (Multi-Rail Mode)"


----------



## Xotic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> The backplate, if given some air hits high 40s - low 50s max. No way to shoot the hot spots with the plate on tho. If you recall, when the card launched I had a uniblock on one... in a Heaven 4.0 loop the vram and it's buck controller, main vrms and gpu backside all got super hot very fast. When they hit 75C I switched on 2 very strong delta fans and they cooled things down quick. I didn't want to heat them up more than that.


I am curious as to why you are needing fans to get higher temps than i do on my backplate? I cannot get mine hotter than 47c with no fans on it. Did we do something different to each other? I used fujis on the vrms, and ek on the rest, with no ek paste (i forgot, and i had been sorting out the loop for 9 hours without a break when i remembered so i cba to redo it)


----------



## dr/owned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yeah - the "i" series should come set as a single rail, but apparently many did not. Worth checking this if you want single rail capability.
> 
> 
> 
> worse. As I said before, for quite a while now corsair enable multi-rail and ocp on the corasir axi series. That means if users never installed corsair link software and change the configuration the PSU will behave as a multi-rail with OCP.
> 
> _Update 9/18/2014 - Corsair has gotten back to us with some answers to some questions that we asked earlier this week. It turns out Corsair shipped AX760i/AX860i/AX1200i power supplies for about four months before they changed the firmware on them without notice. The firmware is not field upgradeable and Corsair will not be offering exchanges for anyone with an 'older' model that wants to swap out a PSU for one with the latest firmware on it. Corsair also said that by the motherboard makers [ASUS] own admission, the X99 Deluxe motherboard was the root cause for the failures. Corsair also said this which we will directly quote: "Would an OCP-defaulted AXi or a competitor OCP-enabled PSU have save the CPU? We're skeptical, but maybe." So, right now it looks like the board had a failure and then when the system was restarted the PSU without OCP may or may not have taken out the CPU through the boards failed VR circuit. We are still waiting on ASUS to give us an official statement as to what happened to the board and were told that a typhoon in the region this week has slowed things down. In the meantime here are some answers to a Q&A that we gave Corsair that you can take a look at.
> - When did Corsair change the firmware on the AXi series of power supplies?
> AX760i/860i implementation date 3/15/2013 Lot#:13119560
> AX1200i implementation date 3/8/2013 Lot# Lot#:13099520
> Corsair shipped the AX760i/AX860i/AX1200i for about four months before they changed the firmware on them. If you bought one of these models when they first came out you likely have one with old firmware. The Corsair AX860i first was made available for sale with Amazon on November 1st, 2012, so just a heads up to early adopters.
> - Can you please highlight what all changes with the new firmware?
> PSU set to multi-rail (which by definition is OCP).
> - So, you went from a default configuration of one +12V rail with no OCP to a virtual multi-rail setup with OCP enabled by default?
> Yes.
> 
> Read more at http://www.legitreviews.com/intel-x99-motherboard-goes-up-in-smoke-for-reasons-unknown_150008#6BTCYeWixHebHt1s.99_
Click to expand...

It's still a single rail design and this can't be stressed enough. PSUs like the Lepa 1600W are incapable of pushing more than 30A (or 20A?) to each 12V rail. The AX1500i can supply 90A+ to a single rail. Pay attention to the last quote of "to a *virtual* multi-rail setup with OCP enabled by default".

The only different is whether it has OCP enabled by default or not. If you're going to be running an insanely power hungry rig, install Corsair Link, problem solved, crisis averted, end of subject.


----------



## lajgnd

Just installed my titan x evga SC a few hours ago...

Boosts to about 1350 MHz while gaming with no adjustments. Scores nicely on benchmarks... 35100 catzilla

Still not enough power to get constant 60 fps at 1080p with max settings and TXAA in assassins creed unity though... Kind of disappointing.







locked with max and fxaa, but man that TXAA looks so smooth in ac unity. Perfect image with TXAA.

Had cod advanced warfare crash to desktop after like 15 min of playtime (after messing with settings and whatnot, probably had memleak or something). Anyone had any issues with that game?

Shadow of mordor 66 FPS min at 1080p with all settings on ultra, including the Ultra AO that you have to set manually(which eats like 20 fps)

Was hoping for a little more horsepower out of a single card to future proof, might end up getting the 1080 or whatever comes out next year (not 980ti or whatever). Barely pulling min fps of 60 fps at max settings and good IQ settings at 1080p with last years games doesn't bode well for holiday 2015/2016 games unless DX12 really performs some kind of miracle.

Doesn't seem quite as impactful as the OG titan was when it came out. (That is what I'm upgrading from)


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xotic*
> 
> I am curious as to why you are needing fans to get higher temps than i do on my backplate? I cannot get mine hotter than 47c with no fans on it. Did we do something different to each other? I used fujis on the vrms, and ek on the rest, with no ek paste (i forgot, and i had been sorting out the loop for 9 hours without a break when i remembered so i cba to redo it)


That was with a uni block, not a full block. Both front and back VRM and Memory were both passive cooling.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr/owned*
> 
> It's still a single rail design and this can't be stressed enough. PSUs like the Lepa 1600W are incapable of pushing more than 30A (or 20A?) to each 12V rail. The AX1500i can supply 90A+ to a single rail. Pay attention to the last quote of "to a *virtual* multi-rail setup with OCP enabled by default".
> 
> The only different is whether it has OCP enabled by default or not. If you're going to be running an insanely power hungry rig, install Corsair Link, problem solved, crisis averted, end of subject.


I am well aware of all of that. That's why I brought the subject on while replying to Cyclops. Most users however are unaware that *most axi series PSUs comes now with multi-rail by default* and that is the warning I posted above since that might explain what cyclops experienced and others here ocing their card might bump on it.

redm00 another alternative is to raise the amperage for each 12 v rail on the corsair link software while keeping multi-rail and ocp on, let's say from 30 A per rail to 40 A. I am away from my regular pc and can't check the corsair link for now. It is also it is wise to use separate rails (cables) to connect to 8 and 6 pin connectors on your cards.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> I am well aware of all of that. That's why I brought the subject on while replying to Cyclops. Most users however are unaware that *most axi series PSUs comes now with multi-rail by default* and that is the warning I posted above since that might explain what cyclops experienced and others here ocing their card might bump on it.
> 
> redm00 another alternative is to raise the amperage for each 12 v rail on the corsair link software while keeping multi-rail and ocp on, let's say from 30 A per rail to 40 A. I am away from my regular pc and can't check the corsair link for now. It is also it is wise to use separate rails (cables) to connect to 8 and 6 pin connectors on your cards.


How reliable is corsair link to begin with?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> How reliable is corsair link to begin with?


that is another problem isn't and you hit the bull eye. I am a little bit worried about reports of the psu reverting to the firmware condition (multi-rail ocp and if I am not mistaken 30 A per rail for the axi1200) after a re-boot or loss of eletrical power...If so users will need to change manually the settings every time that happens and is easy to forget...I would. So far I have had zero problems with corsair 1200axi in two systems even with pushing dual original titans to the limit and soon I hope dual titan x....Still waiting for my cards.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Time to go back to single card baby! Been running dual GPU's since 2011, I'm tired of the issues that dual gpu's bring with them. heat, profiles, noise, frame response time...

Can't wait!


----------



## RedM00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> I am well aware of all of that. That's why I brought the subject on while replying to Cyclops. Most users however are unaware that *most axi series PSUs comes now with multi-rail by default* and that is the warning I posted above since that might explain what cyclops experienced and others here ocing their card might bump on it.
> 
> redm00 another alternative is to raise the amperage for each 12 v rail on the corsair link software while keeping multi-rail and ocp on, let's say from 30 A per rail to 40 A. I am away from my regular pc and can't check the corsair link for now. It is also it is wise to use separate rails (cables) to connect to 8 and 6 pin connectors on your cards.


Each power PIN is connected to its own unique cord to the PSU. And Corsair Link showed all 8 Enable OCP Multi rail options checked and set to 40A.


----------



## moeqawama

OH HAPPY DAY :-D


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xotic*
> 
> I am curious as to why you are needing fans to get higher temps than i do on my backplate? I cannot get mine hotter than 47c with no fans on it. Did we do something different to each other? I used fujis on the vrms, and ek on the rest, with no ek paste (i forgot, and i had been sorting out the loop for 9 hours without a break when i remembered so i cba to redo it)


depends on how hard we drive the cards. I'm even running on a open bench. Like I said - those were max recorded temps under unrealistic ( = stupid) conditions. Normal use like gaming or benchmarking.. 20-40C.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr/owned*
> 
> It's still a single rail design and this can't be stressed enough. PSUs like the Lepa 1600W are incapable of pushing more than 30A (or 20A?) to each 12V rail. The AX1500i can supply 90A+ to a single rail. Pay attention to the last quote of "to a *virtual* multi-rail setup with OCP enabled by default".
> 
> The only different is whether it has OCP enabled by default or not. If you're going to be running an insanely power hungry rig, install Corsair Link, problem solved, crisis averted, end of subject.


yup. it is electrically a single rail, but could be set to limit current to each of the "rails" (read pcie ports).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> How reliable is corsair link to begin with?


I really do not know regarding power measurements. Used it once to ensure the virtual multirail stuff was disabled, removed the software and haven't connected it since. Been working great... so far.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> Each power PIN is connected to its own unique cord to the PSU. And Corsair Link showed all 8 Enable OCP Multi rail options checked and set to 40A.


I think that is quite safe mate. I doubt it anyone of us would be able to push more than that unless a way to circumvent the volts limit on the cards (not involving another pcb and soldering I mean) is found like in good old titans. The 40 A was the default option or did you changed manually?


----------



## Cyclops

Just avoid Corsair PSUs that ship with the link for now, unless they've already solved their problems and enable single rail by default. I've heard the unit has to be sent back to factory for them to update the firmware which is a massive inconvenience.

You buy the power supply, you expect it to work out of the box with the default settings.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> 
> 
> Time to go back to single card baby! Been running dual GPU's since 2011, I'm tired of the issues that dual gpu's bring with them. heat, profiles, noise, frame response time...
> 
> Can't wait!


That single card solution "smoothness" FEELS SO GOOD!!!!!







I actually spend more time enjoying gaming and less messing with drivers & config.


----------



## krel

Replaced my AX1200i with an EVGA 1600. Tri-SLI Titan X plus 5960X at 4.5 was too much for the Corsair.


----------



## RedM00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> I think that is quite safe mate. I doubt it anyone of us would be able to push more than that unless a way to circumvent the volts limit on the cards (not involving another pcb and soldering I mean) is found like in good old titans. The 40 A was the default option or did you changed manually?


Was set to 40A already.
Oddly enough I've seen one of the display boxes spike to 42 and I've topped at 1190W (both under a core burner). Dont know about games, but I wonder if this is causing my crashes


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lajgnd*
> 
> Just installed my titan x evga SC a few hours ago...
> 
> Boosts to about 1350 MHz while gaming with no adjustments. Scores nicely on benchmarks... 35100 catzilla
> 
> Still not enough power to get constant 60 fps at 1080p with max settings and TXAA in assassins creed unity though... Kind of disappointing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> locked with max and fxaa, but man that TXAA looks so smooth in ac unity. Perfect image with TXAA.
> 
> Had cod advanced warfare crash to desktop after like 15 min of playtime (after messing with settings and whatnot, probably had memleak or something). Anyone had any issues with that game?
> 
> Shadow of mordor 66 FPS min at 1080p with all settings on ultra, including the Ultra AO that you have to set manually(which eats like 20 fps)
> 
> Was hoping for a little more horsepower out of a single card to future proof, might end up getting the 1080 or whatever comes out next year (not 980ti or whatever). Barely pulling min fps of 60 fps at max settings and good IQ settings at 1080p with last years games doesn't bode well for holiday 2015/2016 games unless DX12 really performs some kind of miracle.
> 
> Doesn't seem quite as impactful as the OG titan was when it came out. (That is what I'm upgrading from)


Maybe it is because you are playing at 1080p where a card like the Titan X isn't being utilized much at all. I watched a review of someone using a Titan X at 1080p and was getting much lower frames than I do at 1440p. I'm getting well over 75 fps in Shadow of Mordor completely maxed out and it was a massive change from the ~40 or less fps my original Titan was netting. Same story with FarCry 4, another massive shift from ~50 fps to around 80 or so. Try using Dynamic Super-Resolution (DSR) in your NVcontrol Panel and set it to 1440p or higher and give it a whirl.

Also I upped my core clock and so far 1531 MHz / 8000 MHz is holding strong. I tried upping the memory more but I think anything past 8 GHz isn't stable on this card.


----------



## lajgnd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Maybe it is because you are playing at 1080p where a card like the Titan X isn't being utilized much at all. I watched a review of someone using a Titan X at 1080p and was getting much lower frames than I do at 1440p. I'm getting well over 75 fps in Shadow of Mordor completely maxed out and it was a massive change from the ~40 or less fps my original Titan was netting. Same story with FarCry 4, another massive shift from ~50 fps to around 80 or so. Try using Dynamic Super-Resolution (DSR) in your NVcontrol Panel and set it to 1440p or higher and give it a whirl.
> 
> Also I upped my core clock and so far 1531 MHz / 8000 MHz is holding strong. I tried upping the memory more but I think anything past 8 GHz isn't stable on this card.


If I'm getting 100% GPU usage and under 60 fps, that means quite the opposite of what you're suggesting. It means I'm stressing the card to its limit and it isn't capable of more.

Keep in mind I'm not talking about an average frame rate or a nice high framerate I like when I'm looking at a wall or a ground, I'm talking about min frame rates. Yes my average maxed shadow of mordor 1080p (WITH ULTRA AO enabled, which most people tend to forget they have to manually enable) fps is like in the high 80s, but average fps doesn't concern me. Min is the only metric that matters. If your average is a million fps and your min is 40, then you don't have a "locked" 60 fps, pure and simple math.

Also from all of my testing I've yet to see better frame rates at 1440 than 1080.


----------



## Hambone07si

hey guys, can I get one of you to run a benchmark with me? Heaven bench on whatever setting. I have 2560x1440 res or we can just do 1080p is you want. I just got my 2nd 780ti and want to see what the difference is between 2 of these and 1 titan X. I was going to get the titan x but can't find in stock and I did find the same exact evga 780ti sc acx for $360 shipped so I couldn't pass. Just for fun tho. No overclocks at all. Just stock settings on the titan x and my 780ti's. whatever they boost to the boost too, but don't add nothing to the core or memory or voltage.

If anyone is down for a little fun for a moment let me know thanks!


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lajgnd*
> 
> If I'm getting 100% GPU usage and under 60 fps, that means quite the opposite of what you're suggesting. It means I'm stressing the card to its limit and it isn't capable of more.
> 
> Keep in mind I'm not talking about an average frame rate or a nice high framerate I like when I'm looking at a wall or a ground, I'm talking about min frame rates. Yes my average maxed shadow of mordor 1080p (WITH ULTRA AO enabled, which most people tend to forget they have to manually enable) fps is like in the high 80s, but average fps doesn't concern me. Min is the only metric that matters. If your average is a million fps and your min is 40, then you don't have a "locked" 60 fps, pure and simple math.
> 
> Also from all of my testing I've yet to see better frame rates at 1440 than 1080.


Then I'm not sure what's up as I'm not experiencing that at all. Maybe it's G-SYNC helping me and a 4.4 GHz quad core/SSD with the minimums because everything for the most part has been pristine and smooth with this new bios. With the stock bios is wasn't bad but it never held clocks during gameplay.

I barely hit the 60's in SoM with everything Ultra (including the setting that remains high that you need to change to Ultra) with swarms of Uruk and the war-chief/ Ghuls that happen to be nearby at the time. Even in the benchmark my minimums were around 67 or so if I remember, but like I said G-SYNC is probably helping me out when it comes to the minimum frames.


----------



## lajgnd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Then I'm not sure what's up as I'm not experiencing that at all. Maybe it's G-SYNC helping me and a 4.4 GHz quad core/SSD with the minimums because everything for the most part has been pristine and smooth with this new bios. With the stock bios is wasn't bad but it never held clocks during gameplay.
> 
> I barely hit the 60's in SoM with everything Ultra (including the setting that remains high that you need to change to Ultra) with swarms of Uruk and the war-chief/ Ghuls that happen to be nearby at the time. Even in the benchmark my minimums were around 67 or so if I remember, but like I said G-SYNC is probably helping me out when it comes to the minimum frames.


Might be g sync. I don't know, I'm on a 3930k at 4.5 GHz with SSD so I shouldn't have a bottleneck. Your benchmark min is basically the same as mine, which is what I'm referring to. Not comforting for a 2014 game... Only going to go downhill from there.

I mean I'm fine in Shadow of mordor and never go into the 60s, but i just feel its dropping too close to be truly "future proof", even at 1080p.


----------



## wigz81

Any idea when the Hydro Copper preorders will start? Cant seem to find any info, just a rough guestimate of when they'll drop. Got 4 watercooled Titan Blacks i need to offload and wondering how quick i need to sell them.


----------



## Rhuarc86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhuarc86*
> 
> Thanks again. I'll give it a shot and report back. I'm working with the extreme 11w/mk material. Going to take a rolling pin to it and see what happens


Reporting back, it seemed to work really well!
I don't have any calipers so I can't do an official measurement, but eyeballing it looks pretty good.

Bottom piece is the supplied EK pad. Top piece is a 1.5 11w/mk fujipoly rolled out to ~1.0


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lajgnd*
> 
> Might be g sync. I don't know, I'm on a 3930k at 4.5 GHz with SSD so I shouldn't have a bottleneck.
> 
> I mean I'm fine in Shadow of mordor and never go into the 60s, but i just feel its dropping too close to be truly "future proof", even at 1080p.


If you are on the stock cooler, stock bios, and not using GSYNC that could be why. Gaming on the stock cooler for me wasn't so bad but the core never stayed the same (where now it never drops or fluctuates) and the altered bios helps alleviate the power limit issues that I faced even with my original Titan (and possibly with this Titan X as well). But my issues could of been temp related even though they stayed under 72C (100% fan speed)

Also I have a waterblock on so I'm sure the core @ 50C or lower helps as well. No way I could be using that 1.255v bios on the stock cooler given my ambient (and lack of air flow) even at 100% fan speed.

G-SYNC though does help make things "unreal" when it comes to smoothness and could be why I can actually sit down and play SoM for hours where as before I'd play for 30 minutes and get bored or worse, my original Titan was just unstable at anything other then stock limiting me to really low frames forcing me to lower texture quality (which sucks imo when playing at a higher resolution) just to have an okay experience.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wigz81*
> 
> Any idea when the Hydro Copper preorders will start? Cant seem to find any info, just a rough guestimate of when they'll drop. Got 4 watercooled Titan Blacks i need to offload and wondering how quick i need to sell them.


If my memory is right, a possible date was May 1st. I'm probably wrong but that's where I recall a date being said in the EVGA.com forums. I wanted to wait for it but I gave up and ordered from Nvidia directly.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Maybe it is because you are playing at 1080p where a card like the Titan X isn't being utilized much at all. I watched a review of someone using a Titan X at 1080p and was getting much lower frames than I do at 1440p. I'm getting well over 75 fps in Shadow of Mordor completely maxed out and it was a massive change from the ~40 or less fps my original Titan was netting. Same story with FarCry 4, another massive shift from ~50 fps to around 80 or so. Try using Dynamic Super-Resolution (DSR) in your NVcontrol Panel and set it to 1440p or higher and give it a whirl.
> 
> Also I upped my core clock and so far 1531 MHz / 8000 MHz is holding strong. I tried upping the memory more but I think anything past 8 GHz isn't stable on this card.


Not to say you are a liar or anything of that nature, but I can't fathom how you could possibly get higher FPS by increasing the resolution.


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Maybe it is because you are playing at 1080p where a card like the Titan X isn't being utilized much at all. I watched a review of someone using a Titan X at 1080p and was getting much lower frames than I do at 1440p. I'm getting well over 75 fps in Shadow of Mordor completely maxed out and it was a massive change from the ~40 or less fps my original Titan was netting. Same story with FarCry 4, another massive shift from ~50 fps to around 80 or so. Try using Dynamic Super-Resolution (DSR) in your NVcontrol Panel and set it to 1440p or higher and give it a whirl.
> 
> Also I upped my core clock and so far 1531 MHz / 8000 MHz is holding strong. I tried upping the memory more but I think anything past 8 GHz isn't stable on this card.


I'd have to agree cuz I played ACU maxed on my 780ti at 1920x1200 and was locked at 60. that doesn't seem right when the titan x is like 30-50% faster then my 780ti. I just did a fresh OS install and don't have ACU installed or I'd test again. I'll install over tonight and run again as I just got a 2nd 780ti and a Asus Swift with G-sync. I'd like to compare that with the titan x.

I'd also like to run a few benchmarks with someone to see what the titan x does vs 780ti sli just for some fun. anyone?


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Not to say you are a liar or anything of that nature, but I can't fathom how you could possibly get higher FPS by increasing the resolution.


If I find that review about the Gigabyte Titan X it would be easier. He was playing at 1080p and getting lower frames than I was at 1440p in FarCry 4 which was odd to me. He was in the middle of a road looking around and netting around 60 fps or so, even in the flight suit, where as my experience at 1440p was somehow better even when I was on the stock cooler and bios. Maybe it had to do with drivers, but there's only 2 or 3 sets for the Titan X currently and I don't think they give massive changes.






At around the 10 minute mark. But then again he's using Gamework settings in an Ubisoft title which could explain why is frames are incredibly low at 1080p. To me the gameworks stuff doesn't do much except tank frames hence why I avoided them and use MSAA or whichever AA setting it is.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lajgnd*
> 
> Might be g sync. I don't know, I'm on a 3930k at 4.5 GHz with SSD so I shouldn't have a bottleneck. Your benchmark min is basically the same as mine, which is what I'm referring to. Not comforting for a 2014 game... Only going to go downhill from there.
> 
> I mean I'm fine in Shadow of mordor and never go into the 60s, but i just feel its dropping too close to be truly "future proof", even at 1080p.


Something is wrong with your setup. With a single Titan X, 2560x1440 Shadow of Mordor on Ultra presets is running 80-100fps. Normally staying around 100fps, and around 80 during large battles. With your 1080p never going above 60fps, its not even close to the TX potential.


----------



## centvalny

Cyclops 1.31V bios


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Something is wrong with your setup. With a single Titan X, 2560x1440 Shadow of Mordor on Ultra presets is running 80-100fps. Normally staying around 100fps, and around 80 during large battles. With your 1080p never going above 60fps, its not even close to the TX potential.


There shouldn't be any game that would drop a TX below 60fps at any settings running 1080p lol. There's gotta be something wrong


----------



## lajgnd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Something is wrong with your setup. With a single Titan X, 2560x1440 Shadow of Mordor on Ultra presets is running 80-100fps. Normally staying around 100fps, and around 80 during large battles. With your 1080p never going above 60fps, its not even close to the TX potential.


Yes, I've said however that I don't use ultra presets, I use ultra + ultra AO which isnt on the preset and it shaves off like 20 fps.

I don't think anything is wrong with my setup. Go run the benchmark yourself at 1080p ultra + ultra AO and tell me you're getting a min of 100 fps. At a constant core clock of 1350 with no mem OC and a 3930k I pulled a min of 67.

I'm not talking about gameplay, the benchmark.


----------



## lajgnd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> There shouldn't be any game that would drop a TX below 60fps at any settings running 1080p lol. There's gotta be something wrong


Run AC Unity at 1080p all settings maxed including nvidia soft shadpws with TXAA. It will drop below 60 fps, quite often, and that's nothing wrong on my end. Check your own frametime graphs if you don't believe me. No way in hell fps isnt dropping below 60 unless you're massively OCed. (And hell I'm still dropping frequently at 1350 MHz)


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> There shouldn't be any game that would drop a TX below 60fps at any settings running 1080p lol. There's gotta be something wrong


AC:U will do it with AA. MSAA is just stupidly demanding in that game. Unsure how demanding TXAA is relative to 4xMSAA but I think it's roughly comparable.



Nothing wrong, just Ubisoft


----------



## lajgnd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> AC:U will do it with AA. MSAA is just stupidly demanding in that game. Unsure how demanding TXAA is relative to 4xMSAA but I think it's roughly comparable.
> 
> Nothing wrong, just Ubisoft


Its a shame because the game is INSANELY beautiful and TXAA just makes it look flawless. I wish it was better optimized but it is what it is. The whole point of getting the Titan X, for me, was to brute force games that aren't optimized because I don't live in a vacuum where games that aren't optimized well don't exist.


----------



## moeqawama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> The thermal pads you put them on the backside of the gpu and the single strip is enough for the backside only. If you wanna do some custom things and put pads on the front too(with small heatsinks probably you buy elsewhere) you would have to buy more thermal pads. The heatsink on the back from my understanding is enough to cool the board, vrms etc and also the wind from the front fans helps a lot according to other owners of the xtreme 4. I've come across many other owners also who worry about the front side and purchase small heatsinks to put on it. I put my accelero xtreme 4 on my titan x as it came with no extra modifications and the results are stunning.


Is there a way you can possibly show me where you put the heat pads on the back? The installation manual for this is a little confusing, and I'm not quite sure where to apply them other than the RAM chips on the back side. Any help for installation would be appreciated.


----------



## Shogon

1440p
 settings
 1080p

All done at 1418 MHz and stock memory (3rd party bios)

1080p overclocked (forgot to +13 my GPU but 13 MHz isn't going to change much)



1440p overclocked


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> There shouldn't be any game that would drop a TX below 60fps at any settings running 1080p lol. There's gotta be something wrong


I agree.. there is definitely something else going on here. No way this card struggles on 1080 in most games.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> hey guys, can I get one of you to run a benchmark with me? Heaven bench on whatever setting. I have 2560x1440 res or we can just do 1080p is you want. I just got my 2nd 780ti and want to see what the difference is between 2 of these and 1 titan X. I was going to get the titan x but can't find in stock and I did find the same exact evga 780ti sc acx for $360 shipped so I couldn't pass. Just for fun tho. No overclocks at all. Just stock settings on the titan x and my 780ti's. whatever they boost to the boost too, but don't add nothing to the core or memory or voltage.
> 
> If anyone is down for a little fun for a moment let me know thanks!


Newegg has the SC in stock right now.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> hey guys, can I get one of you to run a benchmark with me? Heaven bench on whatever setting. I have 2560x1440 res or we can just do 1080p is you want. I just got my 2nd 780ti and want to see what the difference is between 2 of these and 1 titan X. I was going to get the titan x but can't find in stock and I did find the same exact evga 780ti sc acx for $360 shipped so I couldn't pass. Just for fun tho. No overclocks at all. Just stock settings on the titan x and my 780ti's. whatever they boost to the boost too, but don't add nothing to the core or memory or voltage.
> 
> If anyone is down for a little fun for a moment let me know thanks!


There is a lot of Heaven 4.0 data *HERE*


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> hey guys, can I get one of you to run a benchmark with me? Heaven bench on whatever setting. I have 2560x1440 res or we can just do 1080p is you want. I just got my 2nd 780ti and want to see what the difference is between 2 of these and 1 titan X. I was going to get the titan x but can't find in stock and I did find the same exact evga 780ti sc acx for $360 shipped so I couldn't pass. Just for fun tho. No overclocks at all. Just stock settings on the titan x and my 780ti's. whatever they boost to the boost too, but don't add nothing to the core or memory or voltage.
> 
> If anyone is down for a little fun for a moment let me know thanks!


Unless you need the ram, the 780tix2 smokes the Titan X, still, it's a beast for one single-chip card..and, even though it's slower, it is SO smooth, you would hardly know the difference in games....


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> If I find that review about the Gigabyte Titan X it would be easier. He was playing at 1080p and getting lower frames than I was at 1440p in FarCry 4 which was odd to me. He was in the middle of a road looking around and netting around 60 fps or so, even in the flight suit, where as my experience at 1440p was somehow better even when I was on the stock cooler and bios. Maybe it had to do with drivers, but there's only 2 or 3 sets for the Titan X currently and I don't think they give massive changes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At around the 10 minute mark. But then again he's using Gamework settings in an Ubisoft title which could explain why is frames are incredibly low at 1080p. To me the gameworks stuff doesn't do much except tank frames hence why I avoided them and use MSAA or whichever AA setting it is.


Those are some extremely low fps he is pulling lol. dropping into the 40's @ 1080p, he had to have messed up somewhere. Maybe he forgot to disable Bionc or [email protected] Also isn't 80's extremely warm for stock settings?


----------



## Seyumi

I'm happy to announce I successfully installed a 980 AIO on a Titan X. I have a 3rd Titan X coming in the next day or two and 3 AIO units in total. I will post pics and benchmarks then.

I did a simple benchmark test with Heaven 1.0. I have both cards overclocked to about 1400mhz with max power target, temp target, overvolt, ect.

My normal Titan X I ran the GPU fan at a static 100% which is around 4,800RPM (LOUD)
My AIO Titan X I ran the GPU fan at a static 20% which is around 1,000RPM (quiet)
I'm using a Corsair SP120 quiet edition running at a static 700RPM for the AIO radiator (quiet)

My AIO Titan X runs 20C+ cooler and obviously 10x quieter than the other Titan X running. I'm sure the difference would be 30C+ if both fans were running the same speed. More to come in a few days.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seyumi*
> 
> I'm happy to announce I successfully installed a 980 AIO on a Titan X. I have a 3rd Titan X coming in the next day or two and 3 AIO units in total. I will post pics and benchmarks then.
> 
> I did a simple benchmark test with Heaven 1.0. I have both cards overclocked to about 1400mhz with max power target, temp target, overvolt, ect.
> 
> My normal Titan X I ran the GPU fan at a static 100% which is around 4,800RPM (LOUD)
> My AIO Titan X I ran the GPU fan at a static 20% which is around 1,000RPM (quiet)
> I'm using a Corsair SP120 quiet edition running at a static 700RPM for the AIO radiator (quiet)
> 
> My AIO Titan X runs 20C+ cooler and obviously 10x quieter than the other Titan X running. I'm sure the difference would be 30C+ if both fans were running the same speed. More to come in a few days.


looks good and nice results


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Just avoid Corsair PSUs that ship with the link for now, unless they've already solved their problems and enable single rail by default. I've heard the unit has to be sent back to factory for them to update the firmware which is a massive inconvenience.
> 
> You buy the power supply, you expect it to work out of the box with the default settings.


My AX1500i shipped with 40amps on every rail so seems they come out of the box fixed now.. but I just received mine last week.


----------



## shadow85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seyumi*
> 
> I'm happy to announce I successfully installed a 980 AIO on a Titan X. I have a 3rd Titan X coming in the next day or two and 3 AIO units in total. I will post pics and benchmarks then.


What AIO did you use? And what difficulty is it to do?


----------



## Seyumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> What AIO did you use? And what difficulty is it to do?


The only one you can buy is from EVGA. Inno3d also makes an AIO as well for the 980 but you can't find them in the US and they're 2.5 slots big so you can only do 2 way SLI. Installation was kind of a pain but wasn't too bad. The Titan has about 25 screws total to unscrew. The installation manual for the 980 is exactly the same for the Titan since they both share the exact same shroud. You do need some very small screwdrivers and a Torx screwdriver though it doesn't come with.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxagamemnon*
> 
> You can the the following.
> 
> Set the psu to single rail mode in corsair link.
> But i suspect doing the link change in single rail mode would solve the issue. Othwerise double check all cables on the gpu and psu side pull them out and check them and re insert them.
> 
> 1458 from the wall? Or it was outputting 1458 and drawing more?
> 
> Also can the outlet on your wall support the draw?


Hmm this is interesting... How do I set it to "Single Rail mode?" I have Corsair Link and use it every time I benchmark and/or game.

The 1458W reading was from the Corsair Link "Power" screen - not from the wall. I also have a KILL-A-WATT. Not sure what the reading from the wall was then.

Also, is running that much power through a single rail safe? 4x Titan X OC'd and over-volted AND OC'd 5960X etc.?

I've heard that people had issues with other Corsair PSUs but the 1500i was the only Titanium PSU that was 1500W at the time I needed a strong PSU. I used to have 2x Antec HCP PSUs but wanted to get a single PSU for my rig. EVGA announced their 1600T2 at the time but didn't release it for many months later.

The other weird thing that is happening now is that AC Unity, and NO other game, crashes instantly - hard reset w/ this PSU warning even on the SC-425 BIOS.









I verified the files and it repaired some files but it does it again - something is really screwy w/ AC Unity. Every other game works without issue w/ the SC-425 BIOS.

The MAXAIR BIOS I tried auto-boosts to 1530Mhz across all 4 GPUs - I had to use "-80" on the Clock in AB to get it to 1443Mhz in order to play without crashing. The GPUs are pegged at 1.274V under load.

So would changing the AX1500i to "Single-Rail" mode prevent the PSU from shutting down? Does that disable OCP altogether? Meaning, how safe is it to enable single rail and have OCP be disabled? Sounds rather fishy to me.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> updated into the OP.


Do you guys know if this bios will work with the Nvidia version of the card, and will it provide any benefit at all anyway? I ordered the regular Nvidia TITAN X yesterday (i'm a sucker for that packaging, and the collector's edition case badge







plus the evga is still out of stock anyway) and probably picking up a standard EVGA one for my 2nd card once i find someone to sell my two 980 kingpins to. Sad that i have to part with them, i never even used one except to test that it works and put the water block on it.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seyumi*
> 
> The only one you can buy is from EVGA. Inno3d also makes an AIO as well for the 980 but you can't find them in the US and they're 2.5 slots big so you can only do 2 way SLI. Installation was kind of a pain but wasn't too bad. The Titan has about 25 screws total to unscrew. The installation manual for the 980 is exactly the same for the Titan since they both share the exact same shroud. You do need some very small screwdrivers and a Torx screwdriver though it doesn't come with.


Does it contact/cool the Titan X's VRM/memory?


----------



## Seyumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Does it contact/cool the Titan X's VRM/memory?


That's what the stock GPU fan is for. The AIO unit only contacts the main GPU die. The VRM memory will never overheat before the GPU core does. Since the stock fan only has to cool the VRM/memory now, I'm assuming it would cool it even more efficiently than before since most of the heat pumps out of the GPU core. I will never have to run the GPU fan any faster than its minimum fan speed of 20%. I will get temperatures of the VRM and stuff though in a few days when I get all 3 in and post results.


----------



## Thangsanity

My first watercooled GPU! I expanded my Swiftech H240-X w/ a Swiftech 140mm rad and the EK Waterblock. Backplate was supposed to be delivered today but they said my address was undeliverable? First time ever. Anyway, here it is.


----------



## skyn3t

sup p3ppz


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seyumi*
> 
> That's what the stock GPU fan is for. The AIO unit only contacts the main GPU die. The VRM memory will never overheat before the GPU core does. Since the stock fan only has to cool the VRM/memory now, I'm assuming it would cool it even more efficiently than before since most of the heat pumps out of the GPU core. I will never have to run the GPU fan any faster than its minimum fan speed of 20%. I will get temperatures of the VRM and stuff though in a few days when I get all 3 in and post results.


Cool. Look forward to the results. If the VRM/Memory temps are good, I may pick up a couple of these rather than sitting around waiting for Corsair's eventual HG10 N980.


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Hmm this is interesting... How do I set it to "Single Rail mode?" I have Corsair Link and use it every time I benchmark and/or game.
> 
> The 1458W reading was from the Corsair Link "Power" screen - not from the wall. I also have a KILL-A-WATT. Not sure what the reading from the wall was then.
> 
> Also, is running that much power through a single rail safe? 4x Titan X OC'd and over-volted AND OC'd 5960X etc.?
> 
> I've heard that people had issues with other Corsair PSUs but the 1500i was the only Titanium PSU that was 1500W at the time I needed a strong PSU. I used to have 2x Antec HCP PSUs but wanted to get a single PSU for my rig. EVGA announced their 1600T2 at the time but didn't release it for many months later.
> 
> The other weird thing that is happening now is that AC Unity, and NO other game, crashes instantly - hard reset w/ this PSU warning even on the SC-425 BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I verified the files and it repaired some files but it does it again - something is really screwy w/ AC Unity. Every other game works without issue w/ the SC-425 BIOS.
> 
> The MAXAIR BIOS I tried auto-boosts to 1530Mhz across all 4 GPUs - I had to use "-80" on the Clock in AB to get it to 1443Mhz in order to play without crashing. The GPUs are pegged at 1.274V under load.
> 
> So would changing the AX1500i to "Single-Rail" mode prevent the PSU from shutting down? Does that disable OCP altogether? Meaning, how safe is it to enable single rail and have OCP be disabled? Sounds rather fishy to me.


Well considering the evga 1600 is a single rail and the multi rail is simulated on corsair. I would put it on single rail and this will stop the shutdowns.

Your probably pulling too much and causing the ocp to trip on multi rail Mode.

Put it in single rail mode on the link software and try again.

http://www.corsair.com/en-us/blog/2014/may/setting-up-ocp-on-the-ax1500i go here and it tells you how. You can probably increase the ocp to 40 amps and that will stop the shutdowns too.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> sup p3ppz












Hey! Glad youre back.


----------



## Seyumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Cool. Look forward to the results. If the VRM/Memory temps are good, I may pick up a couple of these rather than sitting around waiting for Corsair's eventual HG10 N980.


From my understanding, the Corsair solutions works exactly in the same manner. It only contacts the main GPU die while the GPU fan cools the VRM/Memory. The only solution to cool everything at once is a full water block which is exactly what I was trying to avoid.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! Glad youre back.


yeah man, I had some big turn out in life so i had to stay off from scene a bit but I'm back again. thanks for your warm back







hope everything still in a good shape with y'all


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seyumi*
> 
> From my understanding, the Corsair solutions works exactly in the same manner. It only contacts the main GPU die while the GPU fan cools the VRM/Memory. The only solution to cool everything at once is a full water block which is exactly what I was trying to avoid.


Corsair bracket contacts all the VRMs/memory to help cool them, but yes it then relies on the stock blower fan to move air over the bracket to keep things cool.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> yeah man, I had some big turn out in life so i had to stay off from scene a bit but I'm back again. thanks for your warm back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope everything still in a good shape with y'all


Hope everything is going fine with you now







so glad to see you back.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxagamemnon*
> 
> Well considering the evga 1600 is a single rail and the multi rail is simulated on corsair. I would put it on single rail and this will stop the shutdowns.
> 
> Your probably pulling too much and causing the ocp to trip on multi rail Mode.
> 
> Put it in single rail mode on the link software and try again.
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en-us/blog/2014/may/setting-up-ocp-on-the-ax1500i go here and it tells you how. You can probably increase the ocp to 40 amps and that will stop the shutdowns too.


Thanks for that link.

So if I turn up the Amperage to 40.0A on all the rails, OCP is still enabled but will trigger at 40.0A correct? And, if the boxes are checked, is the multi-rail mode still on?

I'm nervous about turning OCP off completely - couldn't that wreak havoc? Is the only way to get Single-Rail mode by turning OCP off (unchecking the boxes)?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> yeah man, I had some big turn out in life so i had to stay off from scene a bit but I'm back again. thanks for your warm back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope everything still in a good shape with y'all











glad to see you alive and kicking sky. Was just asking Ed if everything was alright with you and family. I hope it is. Joining the club?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Thanks for that link.
> 
> So if I turn up the Amperage to 40.0A on all the rails, OCP is still enabled but will trigger at 40.0A correct? And, if the boxes are checked, is the multi-rail mode still on?
> 
> I'm nervous about turning OCP off completely - couldn't that wreak havoc? Is the only way to get Single-Rail mode by turning OCP off (unchecking the boxes)?


I don't think OCP is off mate in single rail but the A will be so high (the full 125 A capacity of the PSU) that things can go bad before it kicks in. If you are in multi rail with OCP on and around 40 A per rail most likely you will not trip the OCP.

I will leave this here since is relevant to the recent discussion of single and multi rail PSUs:

http://www.jonnyguru.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3990


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Thanks for that link.
> 
> So if I turn up the Amperage to 40.0A on all the rails, OCP is still enabled but will trigger at 40.0A correct? And, if the boxes are checked, is the multi-rail mode still on?
> 
> I'm nervous about turning OCP off completely - couldn't that wreak havoc? Is the only way to get Single-Rail mode by turning OCP off (unchecking the boxes)?


Try 40 first then if its causing issues turn it off youll,be fine psu is designed to handle 125amps On a single rail.

Your in the r9 295x2 territory For power draw or more.

When benchmarking AMD R9-295X2 graphics cards, we found that the cards can overload the preset OCP of the AX1500i and cause it to shut down. So once your PC is built and you have powered everything up, installed Windows and made sure everything is working correctly, it will be necessary to install Corsair Link if you wish to maximize the performance of your 295X2 card.

In Link, there are one of two methods that can be used. One is to check all of the OCP check boxes and turn the OCP up to the maximum of 40A.

The other method that can be used is to turn off the OCP altogether. To do this, you must check all of the boxes for OCP and then uncheck them. After no more than 15 seconds, OCP will be disabled on the AX1500i power supply.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glad to see you alive and kicking sky. Was just asking Ed if everything was alright with you and family. I hope it is. Joining the club?


Well first I need to rust off my rig and if I can turn it on. It may need a jump haha. Ed send me a text about a day a go. I had not reply him but I will . I'm good Gab thanks for asking but wife is not I broke her foot with my rustler mm at 65 miles lost control tire blow out and she got hit while recording. Tomorrow she going to see a specialist. Besides that we all good and yeah after 30 years this is the first time she got a broken bone.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Well first I need to rust off my rig and if I can turn it on. It may need a jump haha. Ed send me a text about a day a go. I had not reply him but I will . I'm good Gab thanks for asking but wife is not I broke her foot with my rustler mm at 65 miles lost control tire blow out and she got hit while recording. Tomorrow she going to see a specialist. Besides that we all good and yeah after 30 years this is the first time she got a broken bone.


Think on the rig as a long term experiment on growing things and discoloration of the tubes







Ouch mate. Hope things mend up quickly and go smooth with the physician tomorrow


----------



## Swolern

Heck yeah! *Skynet* is back!! Good to see ya bud. Sorry to hear about the wife.Hope she heals up quickly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thangsanity*
> 
> My first watercooled GPU! I expanded my Swiftech H240-X w/ a Swiftech 140mm rad and the EK Waterblock. Backplate was supposed to be delivered today but they said my address was undeliverable? First time ever. Anyway, here it is.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


First time is always the best!! Putting water to a $1000 sensitive electronic device is stimulating to say the least!!


----------



## veedubfreak

I'm about to remove my 2 980s on water at +150 +200 to install my new X. What benchmarks can I run for free before I pull them out to compare to the X. I want something that will run the bench at triple 1440 if possible.

TIA


----------



## cstkl1

Lol msaa 8x supersampling watchdog. Thats 5k right at 1440p.

Vram 11gb,

My both cards taps out at 1434, but the 70 asic 1518.

Currently digging that 1.25v sc bios. Seems a good fit for 24/7 gaming. Ty for that.

Hmm this cards do get toasty on voltage increase.


----------



## Seyumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Corsair bracket contacts all the VRMs/memory to help cool them, but yes it then relies on the stock blower fan to move air over the bracket to keep things cool.


I still think they're the same thing. Corsair version comes with a bracket that contacts the mainboard but the 980 & Titan already have their own bracket. Here's a picture of my 2nd GPU I'm not done with yet:



And here is the Corsair (780) version:


----------



## kx11

if anyone is interested


----------



## veedubfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veedubfreak*
> 
> I'm about to remove my 2 980s on water at +150 +200 to install my new X. What benchmarks can I run for free before I pull them out to compare to the X. I want something that will run the bench at triple 1440 if possible.
> 
> TIA


Anyone? Bueller? Bueller? I wanna get some benches in at triple 1440 before I pull these 980s. just ran 3dmark demo and got http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6564848

But this test is useless as it only tested my cards on 1 screen.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veedubfreak*
> 
> Anyone? Bueller? Bueller? I wanna get some benches in at triple 1440 before I pull these 980s. just ran 3dmark demo and got http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6564848
> 
> But this test is useless as it only tested my cards on 1 screen.


Heaven 4.0. Already a good listing of different setups there too. http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-4-0-scores/0_20


----------



## toncij

How much you run memory up and how it affects performance? My GPU is up 25% (from stock or 10% from EVGA SC), but memory is stock-EVGA-SC only. Any experience upping that on stock cooler/voltage (using modified 425 EVGA-OC BIOS).


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> How much you run memory up and how it affects performance? My GPU is up 25% (from stock or 10% from EVGA SC), but memory is stock-EVGA-SC only. Any experience upping that on stock cooler/voltage (using modified 425 EVGA-OC BIOS).


U mean day to day on air?? Not advisable as it has almost no gain.

Most rma are vram smc related. The more smc. Higher the chance with heat comes to play.

Watercooled however is safer at 8000.


----------



## veedubfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Heaven 4.0. Already a good listing of different setups there too. http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-4-0-scores/0_20


Already have that, but the free version isn't friendly to me trying to run it at 7880x1440. I'm partly trying to justify this card, and partly trying to see how much real world improvement I get over sli 980. I know in the long run this card will hold it's value better than the 980s, but I'd like to see how much improvement the extra memory bandwidth and vram bring to the table at 11.5mil pixels.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> U mean day to day on air?? Not advisable as it has almost no gain.
> 
> Most rma are vram smc related. The more smc. Higher the chance with heat comes to play.
> 
> Watercooled however is safer at 8000.


Safer ^^

Well, I may go EK blocks all the way but still planing for that and Corsair 900D case since this Stormtrooper won't fit that much stuff. Planing to go a single loop for CPU and dual GPUs, but unlike AIOs, custom used to have vaporization and loss of cooling liquid, which is a hassle a bit...


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veedubfreak*
> 
> Already have that, but the free version isn't friendly to me trying to run it at 7880x1440. I'm partly trying to justify this card, and partly trying to see how much real world improvement I get over sli 980. I know in the long run this card will hold it's value better than the 980s, but I'd like to see how much improvement the extra memory bandwidth and vram bring to the table at 11.5mil pixels.


From a test myself, 980 SLI should have higher performance when equally overclocked (or at both stocks). But - unlike SLI, TitanX has more steady min framerate, applies to 100% situations and oh those cards overclock a lot. If you plan on going 4K/5K, 12GB is nice since even at 1440 Shadow of Mordor goes over 4GB at Ultra (4.1-4.5).
And if you have ****load of cash, you can reach unprecedented performance highs with 4-way SLI where supported.


----------



## veedubfreak

I'm already at higher than 5k. I'm on 7880x1440. 4 way sli is a waste of money in almost every situation. I'm going to stick with this single Titan X until something properly beats it. I'm done with multi card setups.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veedubfreak*
> 
> Already have that, but the free version isn't friendly to me trying to run it at 7880x1440. I'm partly trying to justify this card, and partly trying to see how much real world improvement I get over sli 980. I know in the long run this card will hold it's value better than the 980s, but I'd like to see how much improvement the extra memory bandwidth and vram bring to the table at 11.5mil pixels.


980 SLI is going to have more horsepower than a single Titan X. To see the increased vram benefits you are going to have to test in real world gaming. There are no "free" benchmarks out there that are vram intensive.


----------



## ssgwright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> sup p3ppz


Sup Sky!! you going back to work on your famous bios working magic?


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> 980 SLI is going to have more horsepower than a single Titan X. To see the increased vram benefits you are going to have to test in real world gaming. There are no "free" benchmarks out there that are vram intensive.


Depends on what you value, but generally "yes": 

This is an overclocked (Accelero Xtrem IV+30% OC) TitanX vs 980 SLI.


----------



## ssgwright

what thickness fuji pads are best for the EK block on this beast?


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Anyone know a good place to order some Fuji pads in Canada?

Do they really make a difference on temps over eks pads?


----------



## ssgwright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> what thickness fuji pads are best for the EK block on this beast?


nm just checked the site they're .5mm


----------



## Pandora's Box

Has anyone installed heatsinks on the VRAM on the back of the card? What kind of results did you get? From reading reviews, seems like the back of the card gets really hot. Wondering if I should hold out for EVGA's TItan X backplate or just go with VRAM heatsinks.


----------



## cstkl1

U guys dont think these card is hot?? . In comparison to my tbs.


----------



## Silent Scone

They certainly warm my loop up.


----------



## radeonrulz

EK Waterblo
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> U mean day to day on air?? Not advisable as it has almost no gain.
> 
> Most rma are vram smc related. The more smc. Higher the chance with heat comes to play.
> 
> Watercooled however is safer at 8000.


Does the EK Waterblock even touch the memory vrm ? since its a few mm lower


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radeonrulz*
> 
> EK Waterblo
> Does the EK Waterblock even touch the memory vrm ? since its a few mm lower


only if you fit a soft pad over them.


----------



## lajgnd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> I agree.. there is definitely something else going on here. No way this card struggles on 1080 in most games.
> Newegg has the SC in stock right now.


Don't think so, 35000+ catzilla, 18456 graphics firestrike score, performing pretty well for out of the box.

I think I just have a different definition of what constitutes 60 FPS than most here it seems... 60 FPS to me is 100% spent at or under 16.5ms... Seems some people have a different definition of "Max Settings" too it seems...

Like I said before, and like someone showed a graph... Assassins Creed Unity ain't getting 60 FPS at 1080p with max settings (this includes the NVidia soft shadows that aren't enabled on preset) and TXAA on a single Titan X. I'd challenge anyone to prove me wrong. Sure Ubi gonna Ubi, but it's one of the biggest titles of the year, and I'd argue the entire purpose of the Titan line is to just brute force with power so even those "unoptimized" games don't have any trouble.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lajgnd*
> 
> Don't think so, 35000+ catzilla, 18456 graphics firestrike score, performing pretty well for out of the box.
> 
> I think I just have a different definition of what constitutes 60 FPS than most here it seems... 60 FPS to me is 100% spent at or under 16.5ms... Seems some people have a different definition of "Max Settings" too it seems...
> 
> Like I said before, and like someone showed a graph... Assassins Creed Unity ain't getting 60 FPS at 1080p with max settings (this includes the NVidia soft shadows that aren't enabled on preset) and TXAA on a single Titan X. I'd challenge anyone to prove me wrong. Sure Ubi gonna Ubi, but it's one of the biggest titles of the year, and I'd argue the entire purpose of the Titan line is to just brute force with power so even those "unoptimized" games don't have any trouble.


There is hardly any game that will get minimum 60 FPS ever on any present card. Maybe Diablo 3 can... I'm running it at average 300s most of the time with TitanX so I presume minimum would be ove 60...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> There is hardly any game that will get minimum 60 FPS ever on any present card. Maybe Diablo 3 can... I'm running it at average 300s most of the time with TitanX so I presume minimum would be ove 60...


all it takes is one disk read clash with a higher priority proc/service and min FPS plummet. This value is really hard to compare in a truly equal manner. Probably framerate is a better measure?


----------



## lajgnd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> all it takes is one disk read clash with a higher priority proc/service and min FPS plummet. This value is really hard to compare in a truly equal manner. Probably framerate is a better measure?


What you're describing is a microstutter, I guess. But frame time graphs reveal the truth. I've seen some nasty frame time graphs of some people that say their game is "killing 60 FPS" and it makes one wonder if they can even see motion in the first place.


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lajgnd*
> 
> Don't think so, 35000+ catzilla, 18456 graphics firestrike score, performing pretty well for out of the box.
> 
> I think I just have a different definition of what constitutes 60 FPS than most here it seems... 60 FPS to me is 100% spent at or under 16.5ms... Seems some people have a different definition of "Max Settings" too it seems...
> 
> Like I said before, and like someone showed a graph... Assassins Creed Unity ain't getting 60 FPS at 1080p with max settings (this includes the NVidia soft shadows that aren't enabled on preset) and TXAA on a single Titan X. I'd challenge anyone to prove me wrong. Sure Ubi gonna Ubi, but it's one of the biggest titles of the year, and I'd argue the entire purpose of the Titan line is to just brute force with power so even those "unoptimized" games don't have any trouble.


I'd like to try with ACU and 60fps @ 1080p







. I didn't get the Titan X, but instead got another 780ti for Sli and a Asus G-sync monitor for about the same price.

What program would you use to measure your so called 60fps? My opinion on 60fps is keeping your frames @ or above 60fps. I don't see it any other way without further explanation. You have me confused on your reply as to what Frames Per Second is.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lajgnd*
> 
> What you're describing is a microstutter, I guess. But frame time graphs reveal the truth. I've seen some nasty frame time graphs of some people that say their game is "killing 60 FPS" and it makes one wonder if they can even see motion in the first place.


Agreed. FPS is not the best metric- only one of a couple needed to "measure" quality. I thought microstutter was more related to a multi-gpu effect in rendering frames? Anyway - the I/O clash I described can be minimized by setting your game/program to run real-time priority vs default which is "normal" priority. Once NVMe is common, much of this i/o bork will be gone since the access times are just sooo fast.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> I'd like to try with ACU and 60fps @ 1080p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I didn't get the Titan X, but instead got another 780ti for Sli and a Asus G-sync monitor for about the same price.
> 
> What program would you use to measure your so called 60fps? My opinion on 60fps is keeping your frames @ or above 60fps. I don't see it any other way without further explanation. You have me confused on your reply as to what Frames Per Second is.


frametime vs framerate


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> all it takes is one disk read clash with a higher priority proc/service and min FPS plummet. This value is really hard to compare in a truly equal manner. Probably framerate is a better measure?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lajgnd*
> 
> What you're describing is a microstutter, I guess. But frame time graphs reveal the truth. I've seen some nasty frame time graphs of some people that say their game is "killing 60 FPS" and it makes one wonder if they can even see motion in the first place.


Something like that, yes, but not quite.

In essence, a framerate will not actually drop if something else asks for a drive access, unless your CPU steals your time in a significant amount, at which case you're seeing performance problems anyway. Usually no process should actually halt your machine in such a way to cause that.

If done correctly, your game will allocate resources (including loading from drive to RAM and GPU) and render stuff without interruptions. You don't go to PCIE and RAM or even disk all the time and you should never do that in your frame function/method.

When your frames drop is when renderer is accessing new resources or changing render volume (frustum load) by a large amount (turning your head to see a vastly more complex scene) and in the worst case, when you actually stream new data in a slow manner to your GPU/allocate new resources.
That kind of thing is not something you should ever do in a frame update function, but should be done in parallel. This has a lot to do with how is game developed, but in almost all cases, never happens in modern games, especially AAA titles written correctly.

However, frame drops really do happen in situations when scenery is not nicely balanced and when your viewing frustum is suddenly "overloaded" with data and your frame time is much longer.

Indirect effect of messing with new data is actually frame dropping to some bad values. For example in situations where 970 cards start using 0.5GB of data and exactly that space is used at some point directly in a frame, you'll see some slowdowns due to lower bandwidth. In a situation when your VRAM is much lower than required, a game may have no choice but to use resources from RAM at that very bad moment, which is multiples slower than slow 970 VRAM and normal VRAM, and that situation ends in a drastic frame time jump (PCIE and RAM are very slow). If you're really unlucky and need to read new stuff from your HDD/SSD, you're toast and your frame time jumps to insane amounts and you see significant stuttering, even pauses actually, that in the end make your last recorded minimum framerate abysmal.

In normal conditions your minimum framerate is the highest-frametime calculated framerate (sorry for confusing wording here) at any point in time since start of benchmark. (frametime is in miliseconds, framerate is FPS - possible number of frames rendered per second).

Ideally: your game will load all required resources at the loading screen or do streaming during gameplay well ahead of the actual rendering so your game renderer will always have all required resources in VRAM already and will never have to face immediate loading/allocation. In the best scenario, your game is designed so good that scenes are so well balanced that all view frustums render at mostly the same frame time and as a result you have perfectly steady framerate. Ideally that means all frames render under 16.66 miliseconds or 60 frames per second (1000ms).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Something like that, yes, but not quite.
> 
> In essence, a framerate will not actually drop if something else asks for a drive access, unless your CPU steals your time in a significant amount, at which case you're seeing performance problems anyway. Usually no process should actually halt your machine in such a way to cause that.
> 
> If done correctly, your game will allocate resources (including loading from drive to RAM and GPU) and render stuff without interruptions. You don't go to PCIE and RAM or even disk all the time and you should never do that in your frame function/method.
> 
> When your frames drop is when renderer is accessing new resources or changing render volume (frustum load) by a large amount (turning your head to see a vastly more complex scene) and in the worst case, when you actually stream new data in a slow manner to your GPU/allocate new resources.
> That kind of thing is not something you should ever do in a frame update function, but should be done in parallel. This has a lot to do with how is game developed, but in almost all cases, never happens in modern games, especially AAA titles written correctly.
> 
> However, frame drops really do happen in situations when scenery is not nicely balanced and when your viewing frustum is suddenly "overloaded" with data and your frame time is much longer.
> 
> Indirect effect of messing with new data is actually frame dropping to some bad values. For example in situations where 970 cards start using 0.5GB of data and exactly that space is used at some point directly in a frame, you'll see some slowdowns due to lower bandwidth. In a situation when your VRAM is much lower than required, a game may have no choice but to use resources from RAM at that very bad moment, which is multiples slower than slow 970 VRAM and normal VRAM, and that situation ends in a drastic frame time jump (PCIE and RAM are very slow). If you're really unlucky and need to read new stuff from your HDD/SSD, you're toast and your frame time jumps to insane amounts and you see significant stuttering, even pauses actually, that in the end make your last recorded minimum framerate abysmal.
> 
> In normal conditions your minimum framerate is the higheste frametime calculated framerate at any point in time since start of benchmark.
> 
> Ideally: your game will load all required resources at the loading screen or do streaming during gameplay well ahead of the actual rendering so your game renderer will always have all required resources in VRAM already and will never have to face immediate loading/allocation. In the best scenario, your game is designed so good that scenes are so well balanced that all view frustums render at mostly the same frame time and as a result you have perfectly steady framerate. Ideally that means all frames render under 16.66 miliseconds or 60 frames per second (1000ms).


+1. nice post


----------



## lajgnd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> I'd like to try with ACU and 60fps @ 1080p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I didn't get the Titan X, but instead got another 780ti for Sli and a Asus G-sync monitor for about the same price.
> 
> What program would you use to measure your so called 60fps? My opinion on 60fps is keeping your frames @ or above 60fps. I don't see it any other way without further explanation. You have me confused on your reply as to what Frames Per Second is.


16.5ms is frame time. the amount of time required to render 1 frame at 60 fps. This is measured on a graph with the X axis as time and Y axis as frame time (in milliseconds)

You can use the same tools typically, like afterburner or fraps. If you have a "locked 60fps", then it would look like a thin straight line at 16.5 ms on the Y intercept.

Run around notre dame in AC Unity at 1080p max settings with TXAA enabled and you'll see the framerate falls short.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> Sup Sky!! you going back to work on your famous bios working magic?


Haha. Well I need to rust of my rig first and see what I can do no promises but I may able to help if I can.


----------



## Silent Scone

TXAA (or temporal AA) is a hideous technique that users a temporal filter and renderer which is apparently meant to mimic CGI quality.

It does not, it's not as taxing as 4X MSAA but it almost certainly does not look better. Multi sampling is still superior IMO. Also AC:Unity is pretty well optimised at this stage (1.04v+) Yet running with anything other than FXAA on one card is futile. It's just a pretty demanding game given the scope, also the demand on the frame buffer is pretty clear when using 2X MSAA and above, something I wasn't able to use on my 980s without hitching.

3440x1440 Ultra - 4XMSAA


----------



## lajgnd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Something like that, yes, but not quite.
> 
> In essence, a framerate will not actually drop if something else asks for a drive access, unless your CPU steals your time in a significant amount, at which case you're seeing performance problems anyway. Usually no process should actually halt your machine in such a way to cause that.
> 
> If done correctly, your game will allocate resources (including loading from drive to RAM and GPU) and render stuff without interruptions. You don't go to PCIE and RAM or even disk all the time and you should never do that in your frame function/method.
> 
> When your frames drop is when renderer is accessing new resources or changing render volume (frustum load) by a large amount (turning your head to see a vastly more complex scene) and in the worst case, when you actually stream new data in a slow manner to your GPU/allocate new resources.
> That kind of thing is not something you should ever do in a frame update function, but should be done in parallel. This has a lot to do with how is game developed, but in almost all cases, never happens in modern games, especially AAA titles written correctly.
> 
> However, frame drops really do happen in situations when scenery is not nicely balanced and when your viewing frustum is suddenly "overloaded" with data and your frame time is much longer.
> 
> Indirect effect of messing with new data is actually frame dropping to some bad values. For example in situations where 970 cards start using 0.5GB of data and exactly that space is used at some point directly in a frame, you'll see some slowdowns due to lower bandwidth. In a situation when your VRAM is much lower than required, a game may have no choice but to use resources from RAM at that very bad moment, which is multiples slower than slow 970 VRAM and normal VRAM, and that situation ends in a drastic frame time jump (PCIE and RAM are very slow). If you're really unlucky and need to read new stuff from your HDD/SSD, you're toast and your frame time jumps to insane amounts and you see significant stuttering, even pauses actually, that in the end make your last recorded minimum framerate abysmal.
> 
> In normal conditions your minimum framerate is the highest-frametime calculated framerate (sorry for confusing wording here) at any point in time since start of benchmark. (frametime is in miliseconds, framerate is FPS - possible number of frames rendered per second).
> 
> Ideally: your game will load all required resources at the loading screen or do streaming during gameplay well ahead of the actual rendering so your game renderer will always have all required resources in VRAM already and will never have to face immediate loading/allocation. In the best scenario, your game is designed so good that scenes are so well balanced that all view frustums render at mostly the same frame time and as a result you have perfectly steady framerate. Ideally that means all frames render under 16.66 miliseconds or 60 frames per second (1000ms).


Nice post. Typically, when what you described happens, the observer can notice that it's different than just a "low frame rate"... i.e. the spike is much more severe than a rise to 33.33 ms, usually spikes like that are visualized as massively tall skyscrapers. So it makes it kind of easy to sort out a "system issue" like interrupts or game engine system problems and just bad frame rates. Bad frame rates are usually visualized as hills or mountains, not tall "skyscrapers". Usually the system issue and game engines bring the frametime so high it actually adjusts the values on the Y axis itself to compensate for how high they are.


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> TXAA (or temporal AA) is a hideous technique that users a temporal filter and renderer which is apparently meant to mimic CGI quality.
> 
> It does not, it's not as taxing as 4X MSAA but it almost certainly does not look better. Multi sampling is still superior IMO. Also AC:Unity is pretty well optimised at this stage (1.04v+) Yet running with anything other than FXAA on one card is futile. It's just a pretty demanding game given the scope, also the demand on the frame buffer is pretty clear when using 2X MSAA and above, something I wasn't able to use on my 980s without hitching.
> 
> 3440x1440 Ultra - 4XMSAA


Hey bud, I see that you posted the res of 3440x1440 in this post. What monitor are you using exactly because I was looking at the 34" curved ones when I just bought my Asus Swift yesterday. There was a LG 34" non curved there for only $100 more then my Swift and it was very tempting after seeing it in person. I like the way those look big time for especially playing a FPS game. Also how do you like it? Thanks in advance


----------



## HiTechPixel

Has anyone here flashed their BIOS with multiple cards? I have 2 Titan X on air and I want to overclock them as far as they can go on air. Also, Afterburner or Precision? Which is best?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Hey bud, I see that you posted the res of 3440x1440 in this post. What monitor are you using exactly because I was looking at the 34" curved ones when I just bought my Asus Swift yesterday. There was a LG 34" non curved there for only $100 more then my Swift and it was very tempting after seeing it in person. I like the way those look big time for especially playing a FPS game. Also how do you like it? Thanks in advance


Hi,

It's this one: Dell UltraSharp 34 Curved Monitor - U3415W | Dell UK http://www1.euro.dell.com/uk/en/home/Peripherals/dell-u3415w-monitor/pd.aspx?refid=dell-u3415w-monitor&cs=ukdhs1&s=dhs

It's a nice panel but I've kept my Swift as I'm not sure I'm dead set on it yet. The 60hz refresh rate and lack of G-Sync is a real problem for me personally. It's a very noticeable downgrade, but the 21:9 aspect is amazing and detracts from this. Very hard to go back to 16:10 no matter how good the Swift is.

As for one being a TN panel and the other an IPS, I'm not one for getting into a panel type debate. I'm a gamer at home and viewing angles and colour shift aren't really a concern to me.


----------



## lajgnd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> TXAA (or temporal AA) is a hideous technique that users a temporal filter and renderer which is apparently meant to mimic CGI quality.
> 
> It does not, it's not as taxing as 4X MSAA but it almost certainly does not look better. Multi sampling is still superior IMO. Also AC:Unity is pretty well optimised at this stage (1.04v+) Yet running with anything other than FXAA on one card is futile. It's just a pretty demanding game given the scope, also the demand on the frame buffer is pretty clear when using 2X MSAA and above, something I wasn't able to use on my 980s without hitching.
> 
> 3440x1440 Ultra - 4XMSAA


Eh...From what I've seen over the years not all TXAA is created equal - There's been some good implementations along with the bad. But the amount of coverage it provides in motion is pretty solid. TXAA is really the only method I've seen in this game that really eliminates the crawl on the finer details of buildings during the panoramic views during synchronization.

But yeah, I totally agree with you as the game is really optimized at this point, people just have a hard time believing that if a game isn't giving out 100+ FPS then it's a trainwreck of optimization and should be brushed off like it doesn't exist... But really, like you said, given the scope of the game, it's fine... And probably the most beautiful game I've ever seen!


----------



## Silent Scone

It is definitely one of the lookers. Some of the higher resolution textures are the best I've seen in a game to date, unfortunately the sheep will be sheep - and because the game was rushed to release a lot of that will never be realised. These corporate types ruin everything.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lajgnd*
> 
> Nice post. Typically, when what you described happens, the observer can notice that it's different than just a "low frame rate"... i.e. the spike is much more severe than a rise to 33.33 ms, usually spikes like that are visualized as massively tall skyscrapers. So it makes it kind of easy to sort out a "system issue" like interrupts or game engine system problems and just bad frame rates. Bad frame rates are usually visualized as hills or mountains, not tall "skyscrapers". Usually the system issue and game engines bring the frametime so high it actually adjusts the values on the Y axis itself to compensate for how high they are.


Correct. I did go a bit into detail to clarify that to people; it is usually not explained and is a bit of a specific tech explanation (I'm a developer, but I've tried to be as clear as possible and dumbed it a bit down).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Hey bud, I see that you posted the res of 3440x1440 in this post. What monitor are you using exactly because I was looking at the 34" curved ones when I just bought my Asus Swift yesterday. There was a LG 34" non curved there for only $100 more then my Swift and it was very tempting after seeing it in person. I like the way those look big time for especially playing a FPS game. Also how do you like it? Thanks in advance


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> It's this one: Dell UltraSharp 34 Curved Monitor - U3415W | Dell UK http://www1.euro.dell.com/uk/en/home/Peripherals/dell-u3415w-monitor/pd.aspx?refid=dell-u3415w-monitor&cs=ukdhs1&s=dhs
> 
> It's a nice panel but I've kept my Swift as I'm not sure I'm dead set on it yet. The 60hz refresh rate and lack of G-Sync is a real problem for me personally. It's a very noticeable downgrade, but the 21:9 aspect is amazing and detracts from this. Very hard to go back to 16:10 no matter how good the Swift is.
> 
> As for one being a TN panel and the other an IPS, I'm not one for getting into a panel type debate. I'm a gamer at home and viewing angles and colour shift aren't really a concern to me.


I've used LG 34UC97 and - while 21:9 is what I want to see ASAP, I also value 144Hz, glossy AG and high-DPI. After trying 7 monitors last year, I've ended up with UP2715K - a Dell 5K but:

- ROG Swift is fantastic because of 144Hz. G-Sync is added bonus, but I prefer LMB option; downside: TN panel and "only" 1440
- LG34UC97 is absolutely gorgeous. 21:9 is what I want for the future; it is significantly better than 16:9/10 for absolutely everything, gaming and productivity; downside: grainy AG coating that I just can't look at (same I don't like about Dell and Samsung offerings) and low resolution

I've ended up at 5K just because it is SO much better to look at and I look at a lot of text (code).

I wish someone would make a curved (impressively better experience than flat since it removes convex effect of large panels) 21:9 (superior format) 6880x2880+ (high-DPI clarity) with 144Hz IGZO (no IPS color shift) IPS-like (colors and v. angles) panel with glossy AG coating (no grain effect).

I'd cash out *any* amount of money for that.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Hey bud, I see that you posted the res of 3440x1440 in this post. What monitor are you using exactly because I was looking at the 34" curved ones when I just bought my Asus Swift yesterday. There was a LG 34" non curved there for only $100 more then my Swift and it was very tempting after seeing it in person. I like the way those look big time for especially playing a FPS game. Also how do you like it? Thanks in advance


Check this out for the LG Curved 34"
http://www.overclock.net/t/1548885/lg-34uc97-owners-club/


----------



## Silent Scone

Acer are panned to bring out a 34" 144hz IPS curved later in the year but little is known about it at this stage.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> that is another problem isn't and you hit the bull eye. I am a little bit worried about reports of the psu reverting to the firmware condition (multi-rail ocp and if I am not mistaken 30 A per rail for the axi1200) after a re-boot or loss of eletrical power...If so users will need to change manually the settings every time that happens and is easy to forget...I would. So far I have had zero problems with corsair 1200axi in two systems even with pushing dual original titans to the limit and soon I hope dual titan x....Still waiting for my cards.


This whole Corsair link PSU/firmware debacle has completely turned me off to the Corsair i series. I would not touch one of those TBH. There is something to be said about simplicity when it comes to a good high-end PSU. NO SOFTWARE NEEDED. Call me old school or whatever, just sayin'...


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> sup p3ppz


IT'S ALIVE! WB...


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lajgnd*
> 
> Don't think so, 35000+ catzilla, 18456 graphics firestrike score, performing pretty well for out of the box.
> 
> I think I just have a different definition of what constitutes 60 FPS than most here it seems... 60 FPS to me is 100% spent at or under 16.5ms... Seems some people have a different definition of "Max Settings" too it seems...
> 
> Like I said before, and like someone showed a graph... Assassins Creed Unity ain't getting 60 FPS at 1080p with max settings (this includes the NVidia soft shadows that aren't enabled on preset) and TXAA on a single Titan X. I'd challenge anyone to prove me wrong. Sure Ubi gonna Ubi, but it's one of the biggest titles of the year, and I'd argue the entire purpose of the Titan line is to just brute force with power so even those "unoptimized" games don't have any trouble.


Are you saying that you are not pleased with the performance of a $1k card on 1080p, or are you suggesting that one really needs two Titan Xs to run today's demanding games on 1080p at 60 fps?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Are you saying that you are not pleased with the performance of a $1k card on 1080p, or are you suggesting that one really needs two Titan Xs to run today's demanding games on 1080p at 60 fps?


One TITAN X for 1080p is ample. Certain end users ideas of 'max' details cross borderlines into stupid settings. If you want to use copious amounts of anti aliasing or super sampling then no, one card is not going to be enough.


----------



## lajgnd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Are you saying that you are not pleased with the performance of a $1k card on 1080p, or are you suggesting that one really needs two Titan Xs to run today's demanding games on 1080p at 60 fps?


I'm not sure what I'm saying, but the fact is a Titan X barely scrapes by at a truly locked 60 fps at 1080p with Unity - with FXAA, a 2014 holiday title. Crank up some MSAA or TXAA and you are below 60 FPS again at 1080p. And I don't foresee games getting any LESS demanding in the future... I'm sure some games will come out over the next few years that easily can handle 1080p 60 FPS maxed, but as a whole I'm not optimistic.

Good luck running locked 60 FPS Witcher 3 at higher than 1080p with a single Titan X, especially with anything other than FXAA. I think some people are going to be in for a rude awakening.

Will really need to see what DX 12 and UE4 bring to the table.


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> It's this one: Dell UltraSharp 34 Curved Monitor - U3415W | Dell UK http://www1.euro.dell.com/uk/en/home/Peripherals/dell-u3415w-monitor/pd.aspx?refid=dell-u3415w-monitor&cs=ukdhs1&s=dhs
> 
> It's a nice panel but I've kept my Swift as I'm not sure I'm dead set on it yet. The 60hz refresh rate and lack of G-Sync is a real problem for me personally. It's a very noticeable downgrade, but the 21:9 aspect is amazing and detracts from this. Very hard to go back to 16:10 no matter how good the Swift is.
> 
> As for one being a TN panel and the other an IPS, I'm not one for getting into a panel type debate. I'm a gamer at home and viewing angles and colour shift aren't really a concern to me.


Nice. Yeah the 21:9 is pretty slick. My buddy got a 29" one when they first came out and loved it, coming from a triple screen setup that was a pain with lots of games. I hear ya on the 60hz vs 144hz, that's a huge difference. I have a Dell 30" 16:10 2560x1600 IPS 60hz that I just pulled off my desk and put the Swift on yesterday. My God is it so nice going from the 60hz to 144hz and having G-sync on top of that. Swift is a 16:9 not 16:10 tho, hence the 1440 and not 1600. But I also agree with you about the panel debate. When I'm gaming I'm the only one sitting in front of my swift so it looks just fine to me being TN panel. All the reviews bashed that part (TN vs IPS) of the swift and saying the colors are no where near as good, but I do agree that they don't look as good as they do on my Dell 30" IPS, but who cares really for gaming unless all you do is sit in one place in a game and just look at the trees LOL. I'm always on the move and looking for something to shoot and I'll take the speed and stutter free game play over the perfect colors any day. If one of those 34" curved screens were 120hz and IPS I probably would of went that route instead of the swift, but I already have a 60hz expensive monitor, no need for 2 of them lol. I was going to get the Titan X and sell my 780ti but after reading how nice gaming was on the swift with G-sync, I went 2nd 780ti and swift instead. Thanks for your input tho, I was really curious on those.

As for the Titan X, I'd love if someone would do some benching with me in a separate thread. I'm at work now (10:30am EST) and won't be able to do so until 4pm today, but would love to have some fun. I just want to run some different benches and see what the Titan X gets vs my SLI'd 780ti's. We can run some lower res benches to see some #'s and then some higher res one's to see the difference. I'm not looking to do Titan X max overclock vs my 780ti's with max overclocks, just a stock out of the box settings compare. Lets just let Nvidia's boost do it's thing and just HAVE FUN







. Whoever is game let me know. It also doesn't just have to be one of you guys. A few of you guys can join in the fun







. I'll even post in the 1st post of the thread what our results are and we can have for later reference. If you have a Asus Swift 144hz with G-sync, that would be perfect cuz then we can match Resolutions and compare fairly.

Let me know


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Acer are panned to bring out a 34" 144hz IPS curved later in the year but little is known about it at this stage.


Acer Predator XR341CK
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> This whole Corsair link PSU/firmware debacle has completely turned me off to the Corsair i series. I would not touch one of those TBH. There is something to be said about simplicity when it comes to a good high-end PSU. NO SOFTWARE NEEDED. Call me old school or whatever, just sayin'...


I'm using AX1500i and it really performs great...


----------



## lajgnd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> One TITAN X for 1080p is ample. Certain end users ideas of 'max' details cross borderlines into stupid settings. If you want to use copious amounts of anti aliasing or super sampling then no, one card is not going to be enough.


Since when was 1080p 60 FPS with 4xMSAA crossing a borderline into stupid settings? Hasn't that been the gaming performance benchmark for years?!


----------



## Silent Scone

Depends what you're used to. 1080p with 4X multi sampling is like an organised smudge TBH. Compensatory because of fewer pixels. It's not a huge loss having to run with less if you're a single card user, in fact I think FXAA works wonders given the small performance hit.

When one isn't able to run maximum detail settings or has to reduce LOD distances below the higher presets, then one card can be considered not enough. I don't consider AA to be a huge compromise.


----------



## lajgnd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Depends what you're used to. 1080p with 4X multi sampling is like an organised smudge TBH. Compensatory because of fewer pixels. It's not a huge loss having to run with less if you're a single card user, in fact I think FXAA works wonders given the small performance hit.


Oh I agree, for sure.

I mean I've been playing ps3/360 ports for years with 1080p and whatever highest AA setting I could find. Now these "next gen" games are out, and I've had to drop to FXAA, but I've been happy with FXAA. However... I upgraded from an OG Titan to the Titan X hoping it would let me get back to insane image quality levels. I mean, I think FXAA does a good job most of the time SMAA 2xT looks fantastic and is even better, but damn if I didn't shell out $1,000 for a GPU upgrade hoping to return to some insane levels of IQ.

Just a little afraid that if the Titan X is barely scraping by at 60 FPS in AC Unity with FXAA 1080p, will it really be able to hold out for 2 years until the next Titan?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> Do you guys know if this bios will work with the Nvidia version of the card, and will it provide any benefit at all anyway? I ordered the regular Nvidia TITAN X yesterday (i'm a sucker for that packaging, and the collector's edition case badge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plus the evga is still out of stock anyway) and probably picking up a standard EVGA one for my 2nd card once i find someone to sell my two 980 kingpins to. Sad that i have to part with them, i never even used one except to test that it works and put the water block on it.


If you're running the stock cooler, I suggest using the EVGA SC 425 BIOS. The link is in my sig. I'm running a regular nVIDIA card with this BIOS. These are all reference cards, so all the brands are the same basically, except the BIOS.


----------



## Woundingchaney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lajgnd*
> 
> Oh I agree, for sure.
> 
> I mean I've been playing ps3/360 ports for years with 1080p and whatever highest AA setting I could find. Now these "next gen" games are out, and I've had to drop to FXAA, but I've been happy with FXAA. However... I upgraded from an OG Titan to the Titan X hoping it would let me get back to insane image quality levels. I mean, I think FXAA does a good job most of the time SMAA 2xT looks fantastic and is even better, but damn if I didn't shell out $1,000 for a GPU upgrade hoping to return to some insane levels of IQ.
> 
> Just a little afraid that if the Titan X is barely scraping by at 60 FPS in AC Unity with FXAA 1080p, will it really be able to hold out for 2 years until the next Titan?


Given that Unity is a complete pile of non-optimized trash, I think it will perform just fine.


----------



## Silent Scone

Unity isn't unoptimised though, that's just the general sheep-sensus given that it was buggy when it launched. If people cared to play it now they'd either realise that it's actually not, or claim that it _is_ just because their PC isn't able to run it maxed out.

Problem with PC enthusiasts is that they love to live vicariously through what other people have told them.


----------



## lajgnd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woundingchaney*
> 
> Given that Unity is a complete pile of non-optimized trash, I think it will perform just fine.


Except it's not anymore. It's just a really demanding game, and if you've played it, it's pretty obvious that it's on another visual level than pretty much everything else out there. People seem to just want to talk trash the first chance they get if a game actually pushes their hardware and their $1,000 GPU isn't capable of crushing everything at 200 FPS.

People seem to want to leap forward graphically without having the requirements leap forward with them...


----------



## Woundingchaney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lajgnd*
> 
> Except it's not anymore. It's just a really demanding game, and if you've played it, it's pretty obvious that it's on another visual level than pretty much everything else out there. People seem to just want to talk trash the first chance they get if a game actually pushes their hardware and their $1,000 GPU isn't capable of crushing everything at 200 FPS.
> 
> People seem to want to leap forward graphically without having the requirements leap forward with them...


I have played it and I am still playing it.

While I do agree that the game is visually demanding, to suggest that it is optimized even at this point is not correct. The game still suffers from horrible initial optimization.


----------



## Silent Scone

I ran it at for the most part 60 fps on a single 980 at 1440p with FXAA and Ultra settings from V 1.04. It's absolutely fine, at least for Maxwell users.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lajgnd*
> 
> Except it's not anymore. It's just a really demanding game, and if you've played it, it's pretty obvious that it's on another visual level than pretty much everything else out there. People seem to just want to talk trash the first chance they get if a game actually pushes their hardware and their $1,000 GPU isn't capable of crushing everything at 200 FPS.
> 
> People seem to want to leap forward graphically without having the requirements leap forward with them...


you are blaming your Titan X for a crap console port, its not the Titan X ITS THE GAME
i can get 60+ FPS in most games some with drops to 50 never under 50fps with everything on max on 4K just i dont use AA on really demanding games as i dont need it on my 32inch 4K ips
ive got one more card on the way next week then i no i can happy max out AA in any game with 2 at 4K
A Titan X is overkill at 1080p

this is shadow of mordor a really demanding game everything on max with AA off


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> you are blaming your Titan X for a crap console port, its not the Titan X ITS THE GAME
> i can get 60+ FPS in most games some with drops to 50 never under 50fps with everything on max on 4K just i dont use AA on really demanding games as i dont need it on my 32inch 4K ips
> ive got one more card on the way next week then i no i can happy max out AA in any game with 2 at 4K
> A Titan X is overkill at 1080p
> 
> this is shadow of mordor a really demanding game everything on max with AA off


What resolution is that SoM?

Btw, at EVGA-OC-425 BIOS and additional core +124MHz (core only) boost I get throttling 1402->1369 due to VRel (GPU-Z). Is that normal?

I have stock 100% power and 83°C temp targets and zero Voltage boost. ASIC is 64.4%. Stock cooler. Temperature did not exceed 74°C and TDP is at 65%.


----------



## Jpmboy

Okay, help me ouot here guys. My r295x2 is just crushing these SLI Titan X in GPUpi
https://www.overclockers.at/news/gpupi-international-support-thread

huh? how's that possible?


----------



## lajgnd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> you are blaming your Titan X for a crap console port, its not the Titan X ITS THE GAME
> i can get 60+ FPS in most games some with drops to 50 never under 50fps with everything on max on 4K just i dont use AA on really demanding games as i dont need it on my 32inch 4K ips
> ive got one more card on the way next week then i no i can happy max out AA in any game with 2 at 4K
> A Titan X is overkill at 1080p


You've said this multiple times in multiple threads.

But how many times do I have to tell you, it doesn't matter if its THE GAME or not, you can't just say it doesn't exist because the game isn't coded to "perfection". And I've said time and time again, IT IS WHAT IT IS.

I play games, I don't play code. Not every game is going to have the most efficient code possible. Inefficiencies exist. So what, am I going to only play games if they're highly optimized, and not for the game itself? Sounds ridiculous. I live in the real world, where not every game is going to be the perfectly built game that is perfectly optimized and runs at 120 FPS on max settings without a single dropped frame while looking like reality. That's why I got a Titan X, so I can just brute force my way through the inefficiencies.

And let's not even get started on Shadow of Mordor vs. Unity. Unity looks about a gen ahead of Shadow of Mordor.

Kind of funny, back in 2007 when Crysis came out, it was visually ahead of everything else and people thought the game was just demanding and used it as a benchmark because nothing could run it well. Nowadays, if a game is visually ahead of everything else but demanding, it's a crappy unoptimized port. I think people have just been spoiled by years of being able to run games made for baseline 360/ps3 hardware at hundreds of FPS.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> What resolution is that SoM?
> 
> Btw, at EVGA-OC-425 BIOS and additional core +124MHz (core only) boost I get throttling 1402->1369 due to VRel (GPU-Z). Is that normal?
> 
> I have stock 100% power and 83°C temp targets and zero Voltage boost. ASIC is 64.4%. Stock cooler. Temperature did not exceed 74°C and TDP is at 65%.


4K everything max AA off


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lajgnd*
> 
> You've said this multiple times in multiple threads.
> 
> But how many times do I have to tell you, it doesn't matter if its THE GAME or not, you can't just say it doesn't exist because the game isn't coded to "perfection". And I've said time and time again, IT IS WHAT IT IS.
> 
> I play games, I don't play code. Not every game is going to have the most efficient code possible. Inefficiencies exist. So what, am I going to only play games if they're highly optimized, and not for the game itself? Sounds ridiculous. I live in the real world, where not every game is going to be the perfectly built game that is perfectly optimized and runs at 120 FPS on max settings without a single dropped frame while looking like reality. That's why I got a Titan X, so I can just brute force my way through the inefficiencies.
> 
> And let's not even get started on Shadow of Mordor vs. Unity. Unity looks about a gen ahead of Shadow of Mordor.
> 
> Kind of funny, back in 2007 when Crysis came out, it was visually ahead of everything else and people thought the game was just demanding and used it as a benchmark because nothing could run it well. Nowadays, if a game is visually ahead of everything else but demanding, it's a crappy unoptimized port. I think people have just been spoiled by years of being able to run games made for baseline 360/ps3 hardware at hundreds of FPS.


it clearly dose matter if its the game as other games run fine and most ubisoft games are a mess
Alien Isolation run in 4K with AA on max and everything else on max at 60fps
you are behind in tec you should be 1440p or 4K monitor then you wont need AA as much
why buy a £900 card to play on 1080p most people buy this card for vram in 4k and because its 30% faster than a 980
ive been hitting 5gb of vram in modded Skyrim with fxaa on X4 over 6B in shadow of mordor
my 780ti classy done very well on 1440p

it could be your system why you cant get good frames in 1080p
there are alot of games that dont run well its just the way they been made


----------



## JakeAlmighty

submitted for validation









any consensus on the best set of drivers/bios to be using?


----------



## lajgnd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> it clearly dose matter if its the game as other games run fine and most ubisoft games are a mess
> Alien Isolation run in 4K with AA on max and everything else on max at 60fps
> you are behind in tec you should be 1440p or 4K monitor then you wont need AA as much
> why buy a £900 card to play on 1080p most people buy this card for vram in 4k and because its 30% faster than a 980
> ive been hitting 5gb of vram in modded Skyrim with fxaa on X4 over 6B in shadow of mordor
> my 780ti classy done very well on 1440p
> 
> it could be your system why you cant get good frames in 1080p
> there are alot of games that dont run well its just the way they been made


Alien Isolation runs on an ancient engine that doesn't push hardware in the least - last gen.

Skyrim, last gen game.

My system is fine, games are just getting more demanding. It's incredible how people are refusing to accept that new games are pushing hardware more and are more demanding. It's absolutely incredible that Skyrim and Alien are even brought up considering how ancient they are. Even Shadow of Mordor uses an old engine with tacked on features and high res textures.

I think I'm beginning to understand why people are saying "You should have no trouble at 1080p 60 FPS with Titan X, something's wrong with your system", because they're playing games with engines that are half a decade+ old...







I'm not sure why anyone should be surprised that brand new engines don't perform as well as a 5 year old engine. Has nothing to do with being unoptimized or not.

I truly believe people are going to be in for a rude awakening as more and more "next gen" games start hitting the market. Then all of a sudden every game is going to be an unoptimized mess.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lajgnd*
> 
> Alien Isolation runs on an ancient engine that doesn't push hardware in the least - last gen.
> 
> Skyrim, last gen game.
> 
> My system is fine, games are just getting more demanding. It's incredible how people are refusing to accept that new games are pushing hardware more and are more demanding. It's absolutely incredible that Skyrim and Alien are even brought up considering how ancient they are. Even Shadow of Mordor uses an old engine with tacked on features and high res textures.
> 
> I think I'm beginning to understand why people are saying "You should have no trouble at 1080p 60 FPS with Titan X, something's wrong with your system", because they're playing games with engines that are half a decade+ old...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why anyone should be surprised that brand new engines don't perform as well as a 5 year old engine. Has nothing to do with being unoptimized or not.
> 
> I truly believe people are going to be in for a rude awakening as more and more "next gen" games start hitting the market. Then all of a sudden every game is going to be an unoptimized mess.


why did you get it then if its not good enough for 1080p
im happy in 4K as no need for AA as its only 32inch if i got to trun down the odd setting i will because 4k is amazing looking totaly killed my 1440p 27ich monitor
once i have to Titan Xs then i will kill all games in 4K with AA on


----------



## resetg

Has anyone ordered directly from the Nvidia store? According to their online store, they have the non SC edition in stock.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *resetg*
> 
> Has anyone ordered directly from the Nvidia store? According to their online store, they have the non SC edition in stock.


NVIDIA only offers the standard card. The "SC" variety is from EVGA. I and many others in the thread have ordered direct from NVIDIA's store.


----------



## Gunslinger.

````````````````````
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *resetg*
> 
> Has anyone ordered directly from the Nvidia store? According to their online store, they have the non SC edition in stock.


All 4 of my cards came directly from the Nvidia store.


----------



## resetg

Thanks guys! I was a little skeptical at first but that was reassuring!

New card ordered, next up hit up the EK site for a waterblock and backplate =)


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Okay, help me ouot here guys. My r295x2 is just crushing these SLI Titan X in GPUpi
> https://www.overclockers.at/news/gpupi-international-support-thread
> 
> huh? how's that possible?


AMD cards are better at integer workloads than Nvidia cards because they are compute oriented. There was a post from the creator of the benchmark explaining this, I'll post it later here.

So good to have a benchmark with points that focuses on the strength of AMD GPUs. A change in the sea of Nvidia favouring Benchmarks. Loving it.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> AMD cards are better at integer workloads than Nvidia cards because they are compute oriented. There was a post from the creator of the benchmark explaining this, I'll post it later here.
> 
> So good to have a benchmark with points that focuses on the strength of AMD GPUs. A change in the sea of Nvidia favouring Benchmarks. Loving it.


This link might also shed some light on it. It is mining related, but you can see how the AMD cards do well here also:

https://litecoin.info/Mining_hardware_comparison


----------



## SynchroSCP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lajgnd*
> 
> I think I'm beginning to understand why people are saying "You should have no trouble at 1080p 60 FPS with Titan X, something's wrong with your system", because they're playing games with engines that are half a decade+ old...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why anyone should be surprised that brand new engines don't perform as well as a 5 year old engine. Has nothing to do with being unoptimized or not.
> 
> I truly believe people are going to be in for a rude awakening as more and more "next gen" games start hitting the market. Then all of a sudden every game is going to be an unoptimized mess.


I'm at work so I can't confirm your results but that doesn't sound right...Eurogamer recorded much better results than yours (90FPS on an OC'd Titan X @ 1080p)


----------



## lajgnd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchroSCP*
> 
> I'm at work so I can't confirm your results but that doesn't sound right...Eurogamer recorded much better results than yours (90FPS on an OC'd Titan X @ 1080p)


They just said "ultra" settings, probably doesn't include gameworks features like NVidia soft shadows, which I've mentioned before, and which also shaves like 15-20 FPS off of frame rates, who knows really.

Also, since the game doesn't have a built in benchmark, who knows what they're actually benchmarking. You can jump on buildings in that game and since a lot of stuff is hidden, frame rate spikes much higher. The frame rate in the game is highly volatile, which is (once again), why I totally disregard average FPS metrics since they tell you absolutely nothing. AVG fps means absolutely nothing if the standard deviation is massive. Frame time graphs are KING.

I know when I do my benchmarks of the game, I go to the most demanding area I've found, the notre dame cathedral area, since it's loaded with NPCs and TONS of building geometry. Do a view point sync of that cathedral area and you'll see why, it gives you a view of almost every building in the city.

Of course you're going to have much different results if you're benching a scene with hundreds of NPCs and buildings on screen at once vs a scene that has much lower. The game contains many scenes of both situations.


----------



## lajgnd

Here's a frametime graph that forum member DimmyK made a little while ago of Assassin's Creed Unity at 1080p with 2xAA in the notre dame area:



Showing exactly what I'm describing. You can see plenty of drops below 60 FPS, and tons of volatility. Nothing wrong with my set up. Seems some people just aren't that sensitive to frame drops.

Like I keep saying, nothing's wrong with my system, I'm getting 18.5K in firestrike and 35K in catzilla loops, those are definitely solid scores for a Titan X.

I think some of you are just a little liberal with what gaming at "60 FPS" means. To me, It ain't gaming at 60 FPS if you have drops to the 40s and 50s.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

How's about one of these bad boys to complement your Titan X SLi build;



New EVGA Pro SLI Bridges V2, 540MHz Pixel Clock Design, optimized for 4K/120Hz+

Full details here:-

http://eu.evga.com/articles/00919/EVGA-Pro-SLI-Bridges-V2/

http://www.evga.com/articles/00919/EVGA-Pro-SLI-Bridges-V2/


----------



## brandon02852

I just got my Arctic Accelero Extreme IV cooler today. It was the most difficult cooler I have ever installed in my life. The instructions are terrible. But after 2 hours, I got it installed just fine.

Load temps dropped atleast 25C when compared to the stock cooler at 100% fan speed.

It is nice that the memory is cooled from the back with this cooler than the front (the side the die is facing). I think this has a lot to do with its superior performance.

Highly recommended. Just put a few hours aside to install it.


----------



## Silent Scone

Nope, couldn't do it. Have unplugged the 34" 21:9 and plugged the Swift back in.


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> How's about one of these bad boys to complement your Titan X SLi build;
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New EVGA Pro SLI Bridges V2, 540MHz Pixel Clock Design, optimized for 4K/120Hz+
> 
> Full details here:-
> 
> http://eu.evga.com/articles/00919/EVGA-Pro-SLI-Bridges-V2/
> 
> http://www.evga.com/articles/00919/EVGA-Pro-SLI-Bridges-V2/


Been waiting months for the asus rog bridge to come out... I guess I need a second titan now. Newegg has the asus in stock but price gouging for 1050 now.. what to do...


----------



## abirli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> New EVGA Pro SLI Bridges V2, 540MHz Pixel Clock Design, optimized for 4K/120Hz+
> /


wut


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Okay, help me ouot here guys. My r295x2 is just crushing these SLI Titan X in GPUpi
> https://www.overclockers.at/news/gpupi-international-support-thread
> 
> huh? how's that possible?


GPUPI supports not only GPUs, but also CPU calculations. It needs at least OpenCL 1.x with double precision support.

Titan x have 1/32 DP support so I am not surprised.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Nope, couldn't do it. Have unplugged the 34" 21:9 and plugged the Swift back in.


the g-synch is that much better?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> GPUPI supports not only GPUs, but also CPU calculations. It needs at least OpenCL 1.x with double precision support.
> 
> Titan x have 1/32 DP support so I am not surprised.


Yes, I know about the cpuPi part. 295x2 has DP??
so... any one have a OG titan laying around?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the g-synch is that much better?


The much faster pixel response and 144 Hz must also be a factor. I'm sure it's the combination of all these things.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> -...-
> Yes, I know about the cpuPi part. 295x2 has DP??
> so... any one have a OG titan laying around?


..yeah, that bench likes AMD because of DP...980x / TitanXs really have to crank the MHz ...check out the 2*8*0X

...older Titan (OG) should do well, never mind 390X...


----------



## rt123

Its not just about DP

http://forum.hwbot.org/showpost.php?p=344448&postcount=15
http://forum.hwbot.org/showpost.php?p=348897&postcount=49

Would be interesting to see if the OG Titan is competitive though.


----------



## bfedorov11

...and second titan and blocks ordered.. guess my rig isn't going back together this weekend.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Its not just about DP
> 
> http://forum.hwbot.org/showpost.php?p=344448&postcount=15
> http://forum.hwbot.org/showpost.php?p=348897&postcount=49
> 
> Would be interesting to see if the OG Titan is competitive though.


...yeah, that's why I mentioned cranking up the MHz....btw, this is also an interesting test to determine stable MHz and VRAM efficiency; not a walk in the park ...on w-cooling, temp delta between idle and bench peak is about 14 c


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the g-synch is that much better?
> Yes, I know about the cpuPi part. 295x2 has DP??
> so... any one have a OG titan laying around?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> The much faster pixel response and 144 Hz must also be a factor. I'm sure it's the combination of all these things.


Yep. The response, the tearing, the refresh rate. I think it was actually making me feel a little sick in truth lol. The Swift is such a great gaming monitor, I can't go back no matter how great 21:9 is.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Those are some extremely low fps he is pulling lol. dropping into the 40's @ 1080p, he had to have messed up somewhere. Maybe he forgot to disable Bionc or [email protected] Also isn't 80's extremely warm for stock settings?


No idea what's up with it. Out of all the reviews he made me scratch my head the most. Was just weird when you see other reviews, even at 4K, and they are getting higher fps. Maybe it's his card getting way too hot? Don't know though for sure.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...yeah, that's why I mentioned cranking up the MHz....btw, this is also an interesting test to determine stable MHz and VRAM efficiency; not a walk in the park ...on w-cooling, temp delta between idle and bench peak is about 14 c


Yeah this Bench reacts differently to clockspeed, the author did say that when overclocked to the max the cards have some error correction (which most of the overclockers are aware of), since this calculating the digits of PI any error causes an Invalid result.

I played with this Bench for the Turrican challenge & I feel like it is kind of possible to "train" the GPU to run at certain high frequency.
1380Mhz was max for my 290XL, but after multiple runs at 1380 I was able to get 1390 stable & just by luck even managed a run at 1400Mhz, which I couldn't reproduce later.

Edit:- BTW I am pushing for the 32B version to have points instead of the 1B version, because the current fastest 290X is already at 13Seconds, the 390X on Ln2 might get it to almost zero. The 32B version, while long, will not need to be changed for years to come.

Edit2:- Just found the post about stability ny the author
Quote:


> Regarding stability testing, GPUPI is mainly using 64 bit integer calculations and some double precision math. Those parts of the hardware will be tested for stability of course, even the slightest miscalculation ends up in an invalid run. That's very different from game benchmarks, where only a big hiccup will stop the run (hardware lockup and the driver watchdog resets everything in about 5 seconds), small errors might be seen in certain shaders and different image quality, but not necessarily. But game benchmarks also test different parts of the hardware, because they mostly use shaders for floating point math, which is the fastest, most common use of graphics hardware. My guess for the additionally produced heat is the usage of more parts of the graphics pipeline and things like the geometry shaders (for tesselation) and so on.


http://forum.hwbot.org/showpost.php?p=352615&postcount=75


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the g-synch is that much better?
> Yes, I know about the cpuPi part. 295x2 has DP??
> so... any one have a OG titan laying around?


Go for the Titan Black instead


----------



## lajgnd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> No idea what's up with it. Out of all the reviews he made me scratch my head the most. Was just weird when you see other reviews, even at 4K, and they are getting higher fps. Maybe it's his card getting way too hot? Don't know though for sure.


That's because 99% of reviews are showing average frame rates. Add to that even less tell you what scenes they're benchmarking. Which can make a huge difference if there's no built in benchmark as it produces entirely inconsistent results.

I can tell you for a fact Paris is a lot more demanding than the opening level in AC unity which this guy used to benchmark so if all other reviews are using the same area to benchmark then they're giving a totally wrong impression of the games performance.

Also keep in mind he used TXAA 4x in far cry 4 along with other game works features. Dipping to 40 fps at 1080p sounds about right.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Yeah this Bench reacts differently to clockspeed, the author did say that when overclocked to the max the cards have some error correction (which most of the overclockers are aware of), since this calculating the digits of PI any error causes an Invalid result.
> 
> I played with this Bench for the Turrican challenge & I feel like it is kind of possible to "train" the GPU to run at certain high frequency.
> 1380Mhz was max for my 290XL, but after multiple runs at 1380 I was able to get 1390 stable & just by luck even managed a run at 1400Mhz, which I couldn't reproduce later.
> 
> Edit:- BTW I am pushing for the 32B version to have points instead of the 1B version, because the current fastest 290X is already at 13Seconds, the 390X on Ln2 might get it to almost zero. The 32B version, while long, will not need to be changed for years to come.
> 
> Edit2:- Just found the post about stability ny the author
> http://forum.hwbot.org/showpost.php?p=352615&postcount=75


...I just downloaded the bench this morning but did try a few repeated runs, so far, not too much learning yet but it's 'early days'...Haven't done 32B yet either, figured I better load up on Safeway ice before I do







...looking forward to run my old, modded 2x 7990 (4x GPU) and 290X Lightning in this bench - my 260X, not so much









...on a different note, I recall one of two folks here actually putting a DMM on the TitanX w/ modded Bios' ...has anyone w/ DMM actually seen more that 1.281v ?


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Okay, help me ouot here guys. My r295x2 is just crushing these SLI Titan X in GPUpi
> https://www.overclockers.at/news/gpupi-international-support-thread
> 
> huh? how's that possible?


Different architecture. In games you won't see that, not even close. AMD cars series 7000 alread have been sold out because of Bitcoins and other xxxcoins.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lajgnd*
> 
> Alien Isolation runs on an ancient engine that doesn't push hardware in the least - last gen.
> 
> Skyrim, last gen game.
> 
> My system is fine, games are just getting more demanding. It's incredible how people are refusing to accept that new games are pushing hardware more and are more demanding. It's absolutely incredible that Skyrim and Alien are even brought up considering how ancient they are. Even Shadow of Mordor uses an old engine with tacked on features and high res textures.
> 
> I think I'm beginning to understand why people are saying "You should have no trouble at 1080p 60 FPS with Titan X, something's wrong with your system", because they're playing games with engines that are half a decade+ old...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why anyone should be surprised that brand new engines don't perform as well as a 5 year old engine. Has nothing to do with being unoptimized or not.
> 
> I truly believe people are going to be in for a rude awakening as more and more "next gen" games start hitting the market. Then all of a sudden every game is going to be an unoptimized mess.


Actually, the older the game the more taxing it will be for the GPU. Modern API uses many more optimizations and will present significantly higher quality on the same hardware.

Unity is not demanding because it is a "truly next gen", but because it is extremely buggy, not optimized for PC architecture and high resolutions (consoles run at 720-1080 max). Even with the latest patch. There are games and engines offering much more for the same requirement; but Ubisoft engine hasn't been known for PC performance for quite some time now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon02852*
> 
> I just got my Arctic Accelero Extreme IV cooler today. It was the most difficult cooler I have ever installed in my life. The instructions are terrible. But after 2 hours, I got it installed just fine.
> 
> Load temps dropped atleast 25C when compared to the stock cooler at 100% fan speed.
> 
> It is nice that the memory is cooled from the back with this cooler than the front (the side the die is facing). I think this has a lot to do with its superior performance.
> 
> Highly recommended. Just put a few hours aside to install it.


Can you please explain what was the most difficult part? Thanks!


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...I just downloaded the bench this morning but did try a few repeated runs, so far, not too much learning yet but it's 'early days'...Haven't done 32B yet either, figured I better load up on Safeway ice before I do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...looking forward to run my old, modded 2x 7990 (4x GPU) and 290X Lightning in this bench - my 260X, not so much


Don't waste your time with 32B, looks like its gonna be 1B for right now.
In my testing, the Usual SuperPi tweaks don' work, time for something new.

Now I am gonna stop this OT. Sorry guys.

On a more releated note, Steponz blowing up the frontpage with "preliminary" Zombie TitanX results. Over 7000 in Heaven, just crazy.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Don't waste your time with 32B, looks like its gonna be 1B for right now.
> In my testing, the Usual SuperPi tweaks don' work, time for something new.
> 
> Now I am gonna stop this OT. Sorry guys.
> 
> On a more releated note, Steponz blowing up the frontpage with "preliminary" Zombie TitanX results. Over 7000 in Heaven, just crazy.


not OT.. the question was regarding the TX's performance. My 7970's and r290x could have been fun. Finally found a bench (besides games) that this 295x2 is pretty reasonable at with stock voltage and bios...







Made it earn it's keep today.

.. yeah, gunny - a cheap titan black may be worth a try...









problem is.. that's not a TitanX any more.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lajgnd*
> 
> Alien Isolation runs on an ancient engine that doesn't push hardware in the least - last gen.
> 
> Skyrim, last gen game.
> 
> My system is fine, games are just getting more demanding. It's incredible how people are refusing to accept that new games are pushing hardware more and are more demanding. It's absolutely incredible that Skyrim and Alien are even brought up considering how ancient they are. Even Shadow of Mordor uses an old engine with tacked on features and high res textures.
> 
> I think I'm beginning to understand why people are saying "You should have no trouble at 1080p 60 FPS with Titan X, something's wrong with your system", because they're playing games with engines that are half a decade+ old...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why anyone should be surprised that brand new engines don't perform as well as a 5 year old engine. Has nothing to do with being unoptimized or not.
> 
> I truly believe people are going to be in for a rude awakening as more and more "next gen" games start hitting the market. Then all of a sudden every game is going to be an unoptimized mess.


Ok. I use two titan x to get a min fps of 60-70 worse case [email protected]

Ure basically saying dunia engine is the best engine.
Isnt all of the current ubisoft games a off shot from this engine which was based of from a cry engine. ?? Or anvil engine which acu uses. Modding the engines doesnt make it latest gen .

If the latest pascal came out etc n it achieves ure desired frame rate at ure gaming reso.. It doesnt make the engine demanding. Its just coded badly to fully use the gpu achitecture. If a engine is designed well we will see all games hit the powerlimit. So why doesnt it??

Thats how i measure. The superiority of a game base on my powerlimit. Tomb raider is the highest in my test.

Watchdog. The superior latest gen engine has popups.
I dont have acu btw because after fc4 not gonna buy anymore ubi games. Yea the graphics ate good but the game mechanics are bad. Som graphics is nothing great. But the fighting mechs is awesome. It is also flawed with sli.

Looking forward to unreal 4 engines.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> -...-
> 
> On a more releated note, Steponz blowing up the frontpage with "preliminary" Zombie TitanX results. Over 7000 in Heaven, just crazy.


...yeah, Steponz likes to mod- and is very good at it... he had those crazy 2250 MHz FS/E hard-modded 980 Classies; in time he (and a handful of others) will take 4x modded TitanX right out of the ballpark


----------



## lajgnd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Ok. I use two titan x to get a min fps of 60-70 worse case [email protected]
> 
> Ure basically saying dunia engine is the best engine.
> Isnt all of the current ubisoft games a off shot from this engine which was based of from a cry engine. ??
> 
> If the latest pascal came out etc n it achieves ure desired frame rate at ure gaming reso.. It doesnt make the engine demanding. Its just coded badly to fully use the gpu achitecture. If a engine is designed well we will see all games hit the powerlimit. So why doesnt it??
> 
> Thats how i measure. The superiority of a game base on my powerlimit. Tomb raider is the highest in my test.
> 
> Watchdog. The superior latest gen engine has popups.
> I dont have acu btw because after fc4 not gonna buy anymore ubi games. Yea the graphics ate good but the game mechanics are bad. Som graphics is nothing great. But the fighting mechs is awesome. It is also flawed with sli.
> 
> Looking forward to unreal 4 engines.


Unity runs on anvil engine which has borrowed a few things from far cry engine initially but has absolutely spun off into its own entity.

I don't know if its the best engine, but I know Unity is the best looking game I've ever seen that's been released yet, no contest.

As devs get more experienced with modern techniques I'm sure efficiencies will be gained, but at the same time it returns to a classic case of "because I'm not getting triple digit frame rates, the engine is garbage"

I mean how many other games have thousands of NPCs and hundreds of ornately rendered buildings with PBR shading and realistic lighting and weather?

This stuff doesn't come free folks. Like was said before, the scope of the game is incredible and I think people are quick to jump on it because it doesn't push out triple digit frame rates.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lajgnd*
> 
> Unity runs on anvil engine which has borrowed a few things from far cry engine initially but has absolutely spun off into its own entity.
> 
> I don't know if its the best engine, but I know Unity is the best looking game I've ever seen that's been released yet, no contest.
> 
> As devs get more experienced with modern techniques I'm sure efficiencies will be gained, but at the same time it returns to a classic case of "because I'm not getting triple digit frame rates, the engine is garbage"
> 
> I mean how many other games have thousands of NPCs and hundreds of ornately rendered buildings with PBR shading and realistic lighting and weather?
> 
> This stuff doesn't come free folks. Like was said before, the scope of the game is incredible and I think people are quick to jump on it because it doesn't push out triple digit frame rates.


Its not the engine thats the issue. Its pushing the limits of the engine to a point theres like a bottlneck.

Does the game fully uses the powerlimit of ure card??
Example
Fc4 is 68%. Tomb raider is 79%. My limit is at 80%.
Furmark is 82%. Heaven 77%. 3dmark11 82%. 3dmark 78%.
Evolve 75%. Watchdog 70%. Som single card 75%.


----------



## brandon02852

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Can you please explain what was the most difficult part? Thanks!


Well the thermal pads that you put over the hot spots on the backplate are extremely sticky and you have to place them precisely on the hot components. Which is tricky when they are sticking to your fingers. Then you have to lay this "protective film" over it, use a permanent marker to trace around the thermal pads you put on. Then when you go to take off the film, the pads want to continue to stick to it, so you gotta put them back on..etc. Then you have to use a box cutter to cut out the outlines you drew on the film, then place it back on the gpu. It was just such a pain in the ass.

Then when it came to putting on the clamps (the VRM heatsink is clamped to the PCB for additional pressure), you have to keep some loose while some tight because you dont want to bend the PCB too much...it was so frustrating.

That's what was so difficult about it.


----------



## lajgnd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Its not the engine thats the issue. Its pushing the limits of the engine to a point theres like a bottlneck.
> 
> Does the game fully uses the powerlimit of ure card??


At v synced 1080p and 60 fps with fxaa I'm seeing almost consistent 90-99% GPU usage in Unity. With TXAA on it stays at 99%.

I haven't done in depth testing but just glanced at it a few times to see how much headroom I had


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lajgnd*
> 
> At v synced 1080p and 60 fps with fxaa I'm seeing almost consistent 90-99% GPU usage in Unity. With TXAA on it stays at 99%.


check the powerlimit.

When nvidia updates each drivers n gives boost. Utilization is abt the same at near max. Its the powerlimit. Norm is benching softwares to push this limits because of optimized with api.

So whats acu??


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon02852*
> 
> Well the thermal pads that you put over the hot spots on the backplate are extremely sticky and you have to place them precisely on the hot components. Which is tricky when they are sticking to your fingers. Then you have to lay this "protective film" over it, use a permanent marker to trace around the thermal pads you put on. Then when you go to take off the film, the pads want to continue to stick to it, so you gotta put them back on..etc. Then you have to use a box cutter to cut out the outlines you drew on the film, then place it back on the gpu. It was just such a pain in the ass.
> 
> Then when it came to putting on the clamps (the VRM heatsink is clamped to the PCB for additional pressure), you have to keep some loose while some tight because you dont want to bend the PCB too much...it was so frustrating.
> 
> That's what was so difficult about it.


My exact experience too!
Another thing about the manual it doesn't say which washers to use 1mm or 1.5mm and i chose randomly to go with the 1mm. Then checked the updated manual on their website the next day and it felt like i dodged a bullet.
About the screws that go on the 4 corners of the core the manual was saying to turn them until fully tightened. I was afraid to fully tighten them as i was watching the board bending. Also most of the clamps the moment i was turning the screw on them the rubber part that goes on the board would move out of position the tighter i was turning the screw. So i didn't tight the clamps too tight so they don't snap off. One clamp that goes on the bottom left corner i couldn't put it all the way in as it hits the metal part that houses the dvi port etc.

In the end all the pain worth it when you see the amazing results in temperatures.


----------



## lajgnd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> check the powerlimit.
> 
> When nvidia updates each drivers n gives boost. Utilization is abt the same at near max. Its the powerlimit. Norm is benching softwares to push this limits because of optimized with api.
> 
> So whats acu??


Just ran around the same spots, looks like power % hit 102 for a second, but mostly stayed around 80. Power limit hit 1 for a second but was mostly at 0


----------



## gavros777

Can someone post the max most stable core clock for gaming especially at far cry 4?


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lajgnd*
> 
> At v synced 1080p and 60 fps with fxaa I'm seeing almost consistent 90-99% GPU usage in Unity. With TXAA on it stays at 99%.
> 
> I haven't done in depth testing but just glanced at it a few times to see how much headroom I had


it could be your card is getting way to hot like cstkl1 said and many other people ubisofts games are made for consoles not PCs google it
when watchdogs come out it was a mess farcry 4 dont work in SLI
stop blaming the card its your PC or the game engine
i just benched SOM in 1080p on ultra (looks crap in 1080p) just saying
here my score




Average 132.99
Max 215.85
min 66.1

so it never drops under 60 come now


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Can someone post the max most stable core clock for gaming especially at far cry 4?


I run mine at 1405 1.149/1.199v 24/7 @ PL 80. Max stable is [email protected]/1.230 @ 92. Evga sc 425 bios.
Max stable makes my cards go over 50c on long game session with water temp at 44c. The other one is 44c with water at 38c. Prefer to keel water temps below 40 to be 10c safe from d5 50c operating temp limit.

Btw thats on sli. Single card its around 1500.


----------



## lajgnd

Yeah my scores in SOM are actually higher than yours. (Min of 67, not much, but rules out some problem with my system)

But you're totally missing the point I'm making. The point I'm making is that its barely above 60 fps min on 2014 games, leaves me concerned about 2015 games like witcher 3.

The whole point of a 1,000 dollar GPU is to just crank the settings and forget about it.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lajgnd*
> 
> Yeah my scores in SOM are actually higher than yours. (Min of 67, not much, but rules out some problem with my system)
> 
> But you're totally missing the point I'm making. The point I'm making is that its barely above 60 fps min on 2014 games, leaves me concerned about 2015 games like witcher 3.
> 
> The whole point of a 1,000 dollar GPU is to just crank the settings and forget about it.


Dude again whats the pl ure hitting in acu. Som is pretty well optimized with dx11 api.

The higher it is ure nearing benching softwares that shows how well coded the engine is with the api.
Dx12 is optimization with multithreading. Afaik theres no graphic fidelity increase like tessalation back in dx10.

So y would any gpu fare badly with witcher?? Unless theres some new graphic stuff in dx12.

Btw really want to know whats acu powerlimit ure hitting. State the baseline on which test you need to hit just below the max for ure clock to compare.


----------



## clipse84

I Would Like To Be Added to the club


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lajgnd*
> 
> Yeah my scores in SOM are actually higher than yours. (Min of 67, not much, but rules out some problem with my system)
> 
> But you're totally missing the point I'm making. The point I'm making is that its barely above 60 fps min on 2014 games, leaves me concerned about 2015 games like witcher 3.
> 
> The whole point of a 1,000 dollar GPU is to just crank the settings and forget about it.


lol average of 162 is still very good
really that bench is 1080p looked terrible even with AA on, in 4K with AA off its so good man once you go 4K theres no going back, you gota see it with your own eyes


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> I run mine at 1405 1.149/1.199v 24/7 @ PL 80. Max stable is [email protected]/1.230 @ 92. Evga sc 425 bios.
> Max stable makes my cards go over 50c on long game session with water temp at 44c. The other one is 44c with water at 38c. Prefer to keel water temps below 40 to be 10c safe from d5 50c operating temp limit.
> 
> Btw thats on sli. Single card its around 1500.


Thanks for the tip!
Also when i get a game crash how can i know it's my overclock and not the game? I read online people still have problems with far cry 4 even after all those patches.


----------



## lajgnd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Dude again whats the pl ure hitting in acu. Som is pretty well optimized with dx11 api.
> 
> The higher it is ure nearing benching softwares that shows how well coded the engine is with the api.
> Dx12 is optimization with multithreading. Afaik theres no graphic fidelity increase like tessalation back in dx10.
> 
> So y would any gpu fare badly with witcher?? Unless theres some new graphic stuff in dx12.
> 
> Btw really want to know whats acu powerlimit ure hitting. State the baseline on which test you need to hit just below the max for ure clock to compare.


Scroll up I just posted it!


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> lol average of 162 is still very good
> really that bench is 1080p looked terrible even with AA on, in 4K with AA off its so good man once you go 4K theres no going back, you gota see it with your own eyes


But that small refresh window.. 60fps was so yesterday. Lol.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lajgnd*
> 
> Scroll up I just posted it!


Sorry read. I see you posting gpu utilization. Ure powerlimit is at 80.
Whats the baseline power limit on ure clock. 3dmark 11 performance preset graphic test 1.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> IT'S ALIVE! WB...


Very alive.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> ````````````````````
> All 4 of my cards came directly from the Nvidia store.


Hey Sling I still have two of your CC# which one has enough to get me a TX.







good to see you around bro.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lajgnd*
> 
> Just ran around the same spots, looks like power % hit 102 for a second, but mostly stayed around 80. Power limit hit 1 for a second but was mostly at 0


I just started to cook a bios since last regarding the TPD and some other settings to get some of your OC go a bit higher. Like I said no promises but it will be up maybe tomorrow night. I grabbed some evga bios also I need a nvidia stock bios from a stock TX. both need to be study before I can blow some TX LOL. jk in my last line "but it may happen" .


----------



## lowgun

Hey guys, dumb question. Where can I download nvflash? I tried to get it from the first post, but the link for it, just takes you back to the first post... The one I downloaded from Guru3D couldn't find my Titan X's.

Nevermind, I found it.


----------



## romanlegion13th

guys allso for any one on air i got a temp gun and wattage monitor
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00PPMU3XM?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B000Q7PJGW?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00
these seem the best to buy in the uk amazon
im hitting 350-360w on full load seen it hit 400w once

GPU temp 67-69oc +200core +250mem 110%PT BOOST 1376-1363MHZ
Vram temp on valley under full load highest i could get was 67oc

in shadow of mordor in 4K on ultra,
temp max GPU 71oc, Vram 71oc only one most on 50-high 60s
wattage was 380 seen it hit 400w erly today but that was only once

i was worried my vram was getting very hot now i know its okay just though some you other guys could use this info
im using the EVGA stock bios, that is my gaming Over clock my benching one is a little better

ive got one more Titan X on the 15th(over due from the 1st







) so i should have enough power with my Corair ax860w
just hope the temps are okay with the cards stacked in my 35OD


----------



## lowgun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> just hope the temps are okay with the cards stacked in my 35OD


As long as you have a mATX board that allows you to set up the SLI with one slot in between the cards, you should be fine. Sandwiched makes me a bit scared.


----------



## brandon02852

I don't think I got a good overclocker. ASIC Quality 66.1%

I am using the 1.281V BIOS and with that I can only get around 1470Mhz stable. Temps aren't exceeding 57C and no throttling is occurring. Anything higher than 1470 and it'll play fine for around 4 minutes before freezing up on me. Can anyone provide any advice or am I just out of luck with getting this thing to 1500?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon02852*
> 
> I don't think I got a good overclocker. ASIC Quality 66.1%
> 
> I am using the 1.281V BIOS and with that I can only get around 1470Mhz stable. Temps aren't exceeding 57C and no throttling is occurring. Anything higher than 1470 and it'll play fine for around 4 minutes before freezing up on me. Can anyone provide any advice or am I just out of luck with getting this thing to 1500?


My guide. Hope this shed some light


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



First test on stock bios with zero overvolt
Use multiples of 13. Although theres rounding at certain points.
So like my cards was 234 . Rounded to 235. 1348 Test heaven 4.0 first.
Watercooled 235 now becomes 1366. Stable at same voltage,
Flash bios titan x 425 first. Increase to max 112mv. 1429mhz stable. 1.19/1.23v. Tested whether did it overvolt on the scaling. Yup it did. Changed 235 to 261.
Flash bios sc 425 . Readjust to be the same. 117 on default voltage. Increase max voltage with clock increase 143.
Same clocks but better stock which u will gain in dx9 games
Used sc 1.25v max air bios with. Max overclock achieves at 1480.
So with cyclops etc i can hit 1500. But i am not benching. Just learning the charecteristic of my cards n cooling limit.

So final 24/7 is sc 425 117 clock overvoltage 38mv to give me 1405 @ 1.149/1.199v with pl 80. Temps stay under 45.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> But that small refresh window.. 60fps was so yesterday. Lol.


yeah lol i was thinking of the 27inch predator 1440p IPS g-sync , or 4K 32inch IPS, i had a 1440p ips 27inch 60hz
so wanted a bigger screen seen my girl freind play on the PS4 on 55inch sony bravia
made my 27inch feel tiny lol


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowgun*
> 
> As long as you have a mATX board that allows you to set up the SLI with one slot in between the cards, you should be fine. Sandwiched makes me a bit scared.


they are stacked as my Asus maximus VI gene, slots are close together
got good airflow so that should help
has anyone got 3 cards stacked on air?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> yeah lol i was thinking of the 27inch predator 1440p IPS g-sync , or 4K 32inch IPS, i had a 1440p ips 27inch 60hz
> so wanted a bigger screen seen my girl freind play on the PS4 on 55inch sony bravia
> made my 27inch feel tiny lol


4k 60hz titan x sli atm same issue during [email protected] og titan sli.
Swift took care of the below refresh rate. 60-70% of the time ure above 60. So the 144hz was awesome.

So 4k60. That 60hz gsync?? We will be running on vsync most of the time which i totally hate.
Hence y we NEED [email protected] gsync.


----------



## veedubfreak

Is the power limit supposed to only be 110% on the stock bios?

68.4% on the asic.



http://imgur.com/pwd8mXu




http://imgur.com/Z5hOQK7




http://imgur.com/LvdtAn8




http://imgur.com/sxHIesr




http://imgur.com/OSDP9o5


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> 4k 60hz titan x sli atm same issue during [email protected] og titan sli.
> Swift took care of the below refresh rate. 60-70% of the time ure above 60. So the 144hz was awesome.
> 
> So 4k60. That 60hz gsync?? We will be running on vsync most of the time which i totally hate.
> Hence y we NEED [email protected] gsync.


will the Titan X be able to use DP 1.3 thats whats needed for +60hz so i believe
yeah would love a 120hz or 144hz g-sync 4K







its a dream atm seems we wont get it untill 2016
so thats why i went for the bigger screen and T-X sli should be good untill we get the 120hz or 144hz

4K 40inch IPS G-sync now thats what i want lol


----------



## romanlegion13th

dose any one take the little sticker off the top of the card with serials on?
just seen it before when taking VRAM temps?


----------



## skupples

Ahoy me matey's!


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> How's about one of these bad boys to complement your Titan X SLi build;
> 
> 
> 
> New EVGA Pro SLI Bridges V2, 540MHz Pixel Clock Design, optimized for 4K/120Hz+
> 
> Full details here:-
> 
> http://eu.evga.com/articles/00919/EVGA-Pro-SLI-Bridges-V2/
> 
> http://www.evga.com/articles/00919/EVGA-Pro-SLI-Bridges-V2/


ive just got the PRO SLI bridge waiting on my card
will the pro SLI bridges work on this card?


----------



## SynchroSCP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lajgnd*
> 
> Yeah my scores in SOM are actually higher than yours. (Min of 67, not much, but rules out some problem with my system)
> 
> But you're totally missing the point I'm making. The point I'm making is that its barely above 60 fps min on 2014 games, leaves me concerned about 2015 games like witcher 3.
> 
> The whole point of a 1,000 dollar GPU is to just crank the settings and forget about it.


Set it and forget it is for the console people, basing your opinion of this GPU on one poorly done console port with overly harsh quality settings is a bit extreme. Using the GeForce recommended (High and TXAA @ 1440p) settings I get between 75-90 FPS running around in Paris, switching to Ultra drops the framerate but I'm still getting mid-50's on average with some dips into the 40's at 1440p. There isn't really enough noticeable difference in quality to make it worth it or get in such a twist about...Still perfectly playable though although I'm guessing G-Sync helps that. That console users are still griping about the game should tell you that ACU is not a game that is well done or is reasonable to be used as the basis for an opinion whether a GPU will play future games. Some future games will run well, some will run better on Nvidia or vice versa and some will just run like crap. It's maddening as we pay $1K for a GPU and $70 for a game and sometimes the experience is not what we expect, I definitely get that but its still the best single GPU out there and running ACU with those settings that is what you get...In BF4 I get 100FPS at 1440 with the highest settings and 4X MSAA, FC4 gets around 90FPS and so on...hard to blame the card.

As far as Witcher 3, rumor has it that there will be a post release DX12 patch (if it isn't included at release) and since the TX is DX12 certified I'm guessing you'll be fine...at least eventually.


----------



## sk2play

I am going to wait for either the 980ti 8gb (6gb might have the 970 memory issue) IDK. If I decide on the Titan X, it will be Air Cooled [non reference air cooler], by a manufacture that guarantees it will work with the OC. Highest OC wins


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sk2play*
> 
> I am going to wait for either the 980ti 8gb (6gb might have the 970 memory issue) IDK. If I decide on the Titan X, it will be Air Cooled [non reference air cooler], by a manufacture that guarantees it will work with the OC. Highest OC wins


if that would still be on a 384-bit bus, 8gb might not be feasible but 6gb.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Very alive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Sling I still have two of your CC# which one has enough to get me a TX.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good to see you around bro.
> I just started to cook a bios since last regarding the TPD and some other settings to get some of your OC go a bit higher. Like I said no promises but it will be up maybe tomorrow night. I grabbed some evga bios also I need a nvidia stock bios from a stock TX. both need to be study before I can blow some TX LOL. jk in my last line "but it may happen" .


Whats your consensus on the NCP8114 controller? What voltage is the controllers max? Some bios going around that are allowing up to 1.274v. I believe some are stating Cyclops bios are allowing up to 1.312v.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veedubfreak*
> 
> Is the power limit supposed to only be 110% on the stock bios?
> 
> 68.4% on the asic.


Yes stock is 110%. Your on H20, time to start flashing!!


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> ive just got the PRO SLI bridge waiting on my card
> will the pro SLI bridges work on this card?


I believe so, but there's a separate thread in the hardware section with some more info on these bad boys!!!


----------



## atg284

I just put an order in for an EVGA Titan X SC at amazon.com. The estimated wait time is over a month!!! D: Do you think the standard Titan X will ship earlier than my estimated time? What are the differences between the standard TX and the SC TX? The reason why I am going through amazon is for the 12 month financing I get through them (will pay off much quicker). I do not get billed until it ships so I have time to change my order if necessary.

Thanks for any insight. I am new to this tier of graphics card and have never purchased one near launch.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Ahoy me matey's!


you gonna finally join?


----------



## Theboy995

hello!
I want to put a Kraken G10 NZXT my titan x, would be compatible and safe? you would put one corsair h110

thank you very much


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> you gonna finally join?


contemplating hiding $1,000 from the misses, yes.

trying to equate it into how many nights she would spend in her own room. Probably 1.5 - 2.25...


----------



## Cyclops

Be glad you can get it for 1000. It's over 1500 bucks with tax in Ontario.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Be glad you can get it for 1000. It's over 1500 bucks with tax in Ontario.


...yeah, but 1 C $ is worth only 0.7948 US $


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> contemplating hiding $1,000 from the misses, yes.
> 
> trying to equate it into how many nights she would spend in her own room. Probably 1.5 - 2.25...


Sup Skupps!! What the misses doesn't know won't hurt her!! It's the American way!!


----------



## veedubfreak

So far this thing is running at +150 +400 without a hiccup. Already getting more consistent framerates than my 980 SLi did. The 980s would tend to dip into the 30s, this guy stays pegged at 59 (frame target). Playing Star Wars The Old Republic at 7880x1440.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> contemplating hiding $1,000 from the misses, yes.
> 
> trying to equate it into how many nights she would spend in her own room. Probably 1.5 - 2.25...


that's all... you'll be joining!


----------



## Orthello

lol .. my misses thinks the titans are worth $200 haha .. jeez the money i would have to give her if she knew the honest


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> contemplating hiding $1,000 from the misses, yes.
> 
> trying to equate it into how many nights she would spend in her own room. Probably 1.5 - 2.25...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Sup Skupps!! What the misses doesn't know won't hurt her!! It's the American way!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's all... you'll be joining!


got get into this LOL



now you judge


----------



## szeged

lol


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*


Where you been, dude?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's all... you'll be joining!


I would be well rested...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> tell her its either you spend $1000 on titan x or you can use it to find a woman who wont cry that you want to spend your money how you want to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also remember to duck and back up, they usually go for a slap followed by a kick.


new place = that $1,000 could easily go towards a new TV or furniture. currently ghetto rigged a 27 inch monitor to my laptop w/ external 2.1 speakers.


----------



## JakeAlmighty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Be glad you can get it for 1000. It's over 1500 bucks with tax in Ontario.


I'm Canadian and yes it hurts :O

With tax mine was $1488 from Newegg.ca

yes, the CAD dollar is weak relative to USD right now, but it was a lot stronger not too far back and we haven't quite adjusted back yet so it hurts


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Where you been, dude?


hiding from your cyclops eyes


life bro got me in the corner now we are even







. I'm finishing up a Tx bios now let's see how it goes.


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> hiding from your cyclops eyes
> 
> 
> life bro got me in the corner now we are even
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm finishing up a Tx bios now let's see how it goes.


Good to have you back







.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Good to have you back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


thanks bro. you got incoming check your PM


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lajgnd*
> 
> Just installed my titan x evga SC a few hours ago...
> 
> Boosts to about 1350 MHz while gaming with no adjustments. Scores nicely on benchmarks... 35100 catzilla
> 
> Still not enough power to get constant 60 fps at 1080p with max settings and TXAA in assassins creed unity though... Kind of disappointing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> locked with max and fxaa, but man that TXAA looks so smooth in ac unity. Perfect image with TXAA.
> 
> Had cod advanced warfare crash to desktop after like 15 min of playtime (after messing with settings and whatnot, probably had memleak or something). Anyone had any issues with that game?
> 
> Shadow of mordor 66 FPS min at 1080p with all settings on ultra, including the Ultra AO that you have to set manually(which eats like 20 fps)
> 
> Was hoping for a little more horsepower out of a single card to future proof, might end up getting the 1080 or whatever comes out next year (not 980ti or whatever). Barely pulling min fps of 60 fps at max settings and good IQ settings at 1080p with last years games doesn't bode well for holiday 2015/2016 games unless DX12 really performs some kind of miracle.
> 
> Doesn't seem quite as impactful as the OG titan was when it came out. (That is what I'm upgrading from)


Quite the opposite actually. Not sure what you're basing the information on, but the titan x is far superior to the orginal titan when compared to the available cards at the time (e.g. compare the GTX 680 to the TITAN and the 980 to the TITAN X, and the 980 is one heck of a card already. The original titan was definitely weaker than GTX 670 SLI, but the TITAN X actually ties and beats 970 SLI in most games, even coming close to 980 SLI in some. Now most of this is due to Nvidia gimping the original titan, stripping ~200+ cuda cores from it down from 2,880 to ~2,600, manipulating the remaining cores in favor of double precision over single which caused fp32 gaming performance to suffer due to being unable to utilize the entirity of the GPUs resources etc.. If Nvidia had released the titan BLACK to begin with rather than the original then it would be a different story. GTX 680 > Titan Black is about equal to GTX 980 > Titan X, but not quite with the original Titan since it was gimped to be 10-15% weaker than the full GK110 that the 780 ti and Titan Black used.

I"m honestly having a hard time believing your results too. At 1080p maxed out shadow of mordor with a single 980 Kingpin i got the max 100fps pretty much all the time, dipping down to no lower than ~70ish at rare times.

Look at this benchmark

http://www.anandtech.com/show/9059/the-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-review/7

A single TITAN X getting minimum 55 fps (86fps average) in Shadow of Mordor with maxed settings at 1440p, now doing the math of 1440p to 1080p scaling you're looking at much higher than 60fps minimum at 1080p, at the very least 75fps, and more likely 80-85 minimum. Then considering the 86fps average @ 1440p benchmark, you would easily hit the 100fps cap with a single TITAN X at 1080p maxed in this game. Hell even at 4k in this game, which brings every other single GPU in existance to it's knees with it's enormous 7-8GB+ VRAM usage, you get an average of ~50-55fps


----------



## Swolern

Titan X SLI [x2] is even beating Quad SLI OG Titans [x4] on this forum. Both highly OC'd.


----------



## provost

Yeah, I didn't really understand Mydog's score when he first posted it, as it is sort of close to quad Titan x... Lol
But, whatever magic he used, it seemed to have worked...


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> ive just got the PRO SLI bridge waiting on my card
> will the pro SLI bridges work on this card?


Oh you have GOT to be kidding me!























My Nvidia 2 way claw logo SLI bridge is coming tomorrow with my Titan X -___-
Just when i thought no SLI bridge would look better than that Nvidia one...


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> hiding from your cyclops eyes
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> life bro got me in the corner now we are even
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm finishing up a Tx bios now let's see how it goes.


sign me up for the test group. My two cards finally arrived after 3 weeks. Tomorrow will get my hands on it from the shop. Ek blocks have been very lonely for almost 2 weeks now...


----------



## kx11

some gaming benchmarks @ 4k

well these are 4k results

TR ( ultimate + fxaa )

stock



OC


SOM ( ultra settings @ 4k )

stock


OC


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atg284*
> 
> I just put an order in for an EVGA Titan X SC at amazon.com. The estimated wait time is over a month!!! D: Do you think the standard Titan X will ship earlier than my estimated time? What are the differences between the standard TX and the SC TX? The reason why I am going through amazon is for the 12 month financing I get through them (will pay off much quicker). I do not get billed until it ships so I have time to change my order if necessary.
> 
> Thanks for any insight. I am new to this tier of graphics card and have never purchased one near launch.


For a card like the TITAN X that only comes with the stock Nvidia cooler, the SC model is essentially pointless. All you're getting is a 141mhz boost over the stock gpu 2.0 boost speed (1,075mhz to 1,216)and pretty much ANY card, even reference air cooled can get an OC of that much. This wasn't necessarily true in the past, but maxwell is FAR more efficient and capable with overclocking. Look at people's posts on here, most of us are getting at least 1,300 - 1,350mhz on air. Under water people are even hitting 1,450-1,500 most of the time. The best comparison is looking at the stock/boost clock speeds for this reference TITAN X and the reference GTX 980, the 980 is at that same 1,216mhz that the T-X SC is, giving it 141mhz over the stock T-X clock. The reference 980 typically hits about 1,500mhz before silicon lottery starts varying things. Whereas the TITAN X, as mentioned hits around the 1,350mhz mark before silicon factors in, which is ~150mhz lower than the 980, coinciding with the ~150mhz base clock the 980 has over the TITAN X. That kind of proves to you that the SC clock speed "boost" doesn't matter, and isn't really worth it for this card.

All the "superclocking" is, is a guarantee that the card will hit 1,216mhz without problems, with the regular cards, there is no "guarantee" that it will go one single mhz over 1,075, and they won't accept an RMA because it won't overclock past that. But anyone on here can tell you that 99% of cards will get to that 1,216mhz mark, and i'd stake my reputation that at least 80% will hit 1,300mhz or so as long as you have decent airflow and know what you're doing with overclocking (i.e. flashing a bios, raising power target etc.. standard OC knowledge)


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> sign me up for the test group. My two cards finally arrived after 3 weeks. Tomorrow will get my hands on it from the shop. Ek blocks have been very lonely for almost 2 weeks now...


incoming


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> some gaming benchmarks @ 4k
> 
> well these are 4k results
> 
> TR ( ultimate + fxaa )
> 
> stock
> 
> 
> 
> OC


Very nice







I'm LOVING that minimum fps boost on TR, most people will note that the OC gave decent fps gain on the average/max from 35/40 to 40/48 (5 and 8 avg/max respectively) but that 14fps minimum jump from 20fps to 34 is what immediately caught my attention. The smoothness definitely had a dramatic improvement i'm sure, especially with G-Sync on. And this is with a single TITAN X at max settings, 4k, with AA on (albeit moderately low demand FXAA, but still it has a few fps impact) Can't wait to get my 2nd card to see what SLI is like on my ROG Swift









Just can't wait to see the new Dark Souls 2 DX11 graphic update with ENB lighting, GeDoSaTo mods etc.. on the 1440p 144hz 1ms panel with 4k DSR active, it might actually look like a proper "next gen" PC title and not a console port. My body is ready


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> Very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm LOVING that minimum fps boost on TR, most people will note that the OC gave decent fps gain on the average/max from 35/40 to 40/48 (5 and 8 avg/max respectively) but that 14fps minimum jump from 20fps to 34 is what immediately caught my attention. The smoothness definitely had a dramatic improvement i'm sure, especially with G-Sync on. And this is with a single TITAN X at max settings, 4k, with AA on (albeit moderately low demand FXAA, but still it has a few fps impact) Can't wait to get my 2nd card to see what SLI is like on my ROG Swift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just can't wait to see the new Dark Souls 2 DX11 graphic update with ENB lighting, GeDoSaTo mods etc.. on the 1440p 144hz 1ms panel with 4k DSR active, it might actually look like a proper "next gen" PC title and not a console port. My body is ready


well i'm kinda disappointed since someone got 48.avg somehow

disabling some unattractive options like motionblur might boost the avg fps pretty nicely


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> Very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm LOVING that minimum fps boost on TR, most people will note that the OC gave decent fps gain on the average/max from 35/40 to 40/48 (5 and 8 avg/max respectively) but that 14fps minimum jump from 20fps to 34 is what immediately caught my attention. The smoothness definitely had a dramatic improvement i'm sure, especially with G-Sync on. And this is with a single TITAN X at max settings, 4k, with AA on (albeit moderately low demand FXAA, but still it has a few fps impact) Can't wait to get my 2nd card to see what SLI is like on my ROG Swift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just can't wait to see the new Dark Souls 2 DX11 graphic update with ENB lighting, GeDoSaTo mods etc.. on the 1440p 144hz 1ms panel with 4k DSR active, it might actually look like a proper "next gen" PC title and not a console port. My body is ready


U cannot dsr with sli n gsync.
Need downsampling.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> U cannot dsr with sli n gsync.
> Need downsampling.


Don't hold your breath for them to fix it either - its been that way for nearly 6 months. No DSR with Gsync + SLI still


----------



## veedubfreak

Card successfully flashed to the Cyclops 1.32v bios. So far so good.


----------



## seross69

Can i SLI a regular titan x with a SC one????


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Can i SLI a regular titan x with a SC one????


Is that a trick question?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Is that a trick question?


No trick!! I dont see why not and i can get 2nd now but it is a supper clocked and i have regular now


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> No trick!! I dont see why not and i can get 2nd now but it is a supper clocked and i have regular now


In the worse case scenario you could just flash the TX vanilla with the SC bios. I did that with the Titan (I had one HC and one Vanilla) and in the end I used the titan HC bios on both cards for 24/7 use.


----------



## Baasha

Setting the AX1500i to 40.0A works beautifully!

I tested it today and saw that in certain scenes in Shadow of Mordor and AC Unity, the amperage hits around 32A for a couple of the rails! No wonder the system shutdown when it was set to trip OCP @ 30.0A!









Glad that was resolved!

Also, did someone say Tomb Raider?

This is Tomb Raider GOTY w/ every setting maxed out @ 5K (FXAA):



I just did a 3-Way SLI Review of the Titan X.. and ... let's just say the results are astonishing!

The Titan X is really an absolute monster! This is the first time I've had a GPU boost performance so much more than the previous generation that it truly feels like an upgrade rather than an incremental improvement.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Titan X SLI [x2] is even beating Quad SLI OG Titans [x4] on this forum. Both highly OC'd.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Yeah, I didn't really understand Mydog's score when he first posted it, as it is sort of close to quad Titan x... Lol
> But, whatever magic he used, it seemed to have worked...


No magic here just drivers and Vally that just doesn't scale well all the time, I had the same issue with quad 780Ti's where I got lower score than SLI.


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Setting the AX1500i to 40.0A works beautifully!
> 
> I tested it today and saw that in certain scenes in Shadow of Mordor and AC Unity, the amperage hits around 32A for a couple of the rails! No wonder the system shutdown when it was set to trip OCP @ 30.0A!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad that was resolved!
> 
> Also, did someone say Tomb Raider?
> 
> This is Tomb Raider GOTY w/ every setting maxed out @ 5K (FXAA):
> 
> 
> 
> I just did a 3-Way SLI Review of the Titan X.. and ... let's just say the results are astonishing!
> 
> The Titan X is really an absolute monster! This is the first time I've had a GPU boost performance so much more than the previous generation that it truly feels like an upgrade rather than an incremental improvement.


Cool glad you got it resolved. Are you seeing better numbers with 3x titan x vs 4?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> No magic here just drivers and Vally that just doesn't scale well all the time, I had the same issue with quad 780Ti's where I got lower score than SLI.


What drivers are those it u dont mind sharing Been clocking at 1520 n no where close. Even bumped cpu to 5.1ghz cache 4.9ghz 2600 c10 trdrd 4. Windows 7, 8.1

No gain after 4.6, ram no gain after 2133 c9 on heaven. Cache no gain after 4.3. Windows 7. .. Optimized like nut...
Full 16c ac on the rads. Icepack on res.

Theres a few others trying atm.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> What drivers are those it u dont mind sharing Been clocking at 1520 n no where close. Even bumped cpu to 5.1ghz cache 4.9ghz 2600 c10 trdrd 4. Windows 7, 8.1
> 
> No gain after 4.6, ram no gain after 2133 c9 on heaven. Cache no gain after 4.3. Windows 7. .. Optimized like nut...
> Full 16c ac on the rads. Icepack on res.
> 
> Theres a few others trying atm.


Win 7, latest WHQL driver but I got higher score when I went down a bit from my max FS OC. You can see it when your OC is to high in the FPS while Vally or Heaven is running, if the FPS fluctuate a lot your score will be "low" but if it's more steady it'll be higher.


----------



## toncij

OK, so need some info since I'm not exactly sure how these new cards work:

When overclocking, I'm using EVGA-OC-425 BIOS. My ASIC is at 64.4%. I'm on a stock cooler and thinking about full custom EK colling setup (atm 5960X CPU is using H110 AIO)

1. What voltage should I apply? Why?
2. How should I adjust power and temperature limit? Why?
3. What is known GPU clock that would work and will not cause throttle on stock?
4. Memory is useless to OC, right?

- At OC BIOS + 124MHz (no over voltage, no memory, no power or temp) I get a driver crash after a while. My temperatures don't go over 70-75°C which looks just fine... power usage never goes over 60%...
- From what I understood, with low ASIC perc. I should actually apply some voltage?
- GPU-Z even at stock shows VRel capping almost all the time (blue line)
- I've read Accelero Xtreme IV is pain in the ass to setup. How much more complicated is the whole EK block and water circle compared to water cooling systems from back 10 years when I used it last time (wasn't too difficult tho)

Thank you.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Running the sc-425 bios on air, my back vrm was 80-85c. On water, it is 50-60c. The cyclops 1.28v bios brought the back vrm up to 90c within a moment, under water. Using the max air bios under water currently for the best results with 1.255v - 1.274v and the temps not exceeding 63c on the rear vrm with 1.274v.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Win 7, latest WHQL driver but I got higher score when I went down a bit from my max FS OC. You can see it when your OC is to high in the FPS while Vally or Heaven is running, if the FPS fluctuate a lot your score will be "low" but if it's more steady it'll be higher.


Yeah i noticed theres a issue on powerlimit.

Example 425sc bios 84-90 has issues, 103-106 lowering it actually better than going up.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> Running the sc-425 bios on air, my back vrm was 80-85c. On water, it is 50-60c. The cyclops 1.28v bios brought the back vrm up to 90c within a moment, under water. Using the max air bios under water currently for the best results with 1.255v - 1.274v and the temps not exceeding 63c on the rear vrm with 1.274v.


Yup which is y personally think that sc 425 n air max is the best for day to day on water 1.2gpu under 50. These cards at 54with 1.25 made my water temps out from the block hit 47c. Out from rads was 38c. Thats too close to comfort for d5 operating temp on long gameplay session.

This cards are way warmer than titan blacks voltage to voltage. Odd that the stock cooler on titan x is way better.
Never went more than 62c on stock 100% whild tb they still hit 70s. So what magic nvidia did with the titan x cooler in respective to tb. Both same rpm n looks the same.

So if room temp is awesome go for 1.25.

Only thing good about both cards they do 8000 with no issue.


----------



## HatallaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seyumi*
> 
> I'm happy to announce I successfully installed a 980 AIO on a Titan X. I have a 3rd Titan X coming in the next day or two and 3 AIO units in total. I will post pics and benchmarks then.
> 
> I did a simple benchmark test with Heaven 1.0. I have both cards overclocked to about 1400mhz with max power target, temp target, overvolt, ect.
> 
> My normal Titan X I ran the GPU fan at a static 100% which is around 4,800RPM (LOUD)
> My AIO Titan X I ran the GPU fan at a static 20% which is around 1,000RPM (quiet)
> I'm using a Corsair SP120 quiet edition running at a static 700RPM for the AIO radiator (quiet)
> 
> My AIO Titan X runs 20C+ cooler and obviously 10x quieter than the other Titan X running. I'm sure the difference would be 30C+ if both fans were running the same speed. More to come in a few days.


hey,
i am sure you replied to this already but there are just so many pages.

I am looking to doing this myself.
But i am having no luck finding a place where they sell it.

Also i am running my Gigabyte Tx at 200Mhz clock and 500 Memory. i haven't touched the Voltage yet. And every time i try to up the Clock, it crashes in Valley or other benchmarks. the weird thing is my temps are fine, i hit the 67 at max, so i don't think i am heat limited, is just the card that won't go any higher?


----------



## Hawk777th

If I throw in a Superclocked with a Reference will Evga precision work ok? Like if I add 100+ will it be even or will the different base clock of the cards throw it off?


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> hey,
> i am sure you replied to this already but there are just so many pages.
> 
> I am looking to doing this myself.
> But i am having no luck finding a place where they sell it.
> 
> Also i am running my Gigabyte Tx at 200Mhz clock and 500 Memory. i haven't touched the Voltage yet. And every time i try to up the Clock, it crashes in Valley or other benchmarks. the weird thing is my temps are fine, i hit the 67 at max, so i don't think i am heat limited, is just the card that won't go any higher?


Could use a European source for this too...


----------



## sgs2008

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> If I throw in a Superclocked with a Reference will Evga precision work ok? Like if I add 100+ will it be even or will the different base clock of the cards throw it off?


It was wrong when i did it, I found the gpuz sensors tab to be the most accurate reading


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> OK, so need some info since I'm not exactly sure how these new cards work:
> 
> When overclocking, I'm using EVGA-OC-425 BIOS. My ASIC is at 64.4%. I'm on a stock cooler and thinking about full custom EK colling setup (atm 5960X CPU is using H110 AIO)
> 
> 1. What voltage should I apply? Why?
> 2. How should I adjust power and temperature limit? Why?
> 3. What is known GPU clock that would work and will not cause throttle on stock?
> 4. Memory is useless to OC, right?
> 
> - At OC BIOS + 124MHz (no over voltage, no memory, no power or temp) I get a driver crash after a while. My temperatures don't go over 70-75°C which looks just fine... power usage never goes over 60%...
> - From what I understood, with low ASIC perc. I should actually apply some voltage?
> - GPU-Z even at stock shows VRel capping almost all the time (blue line)
> - I've read Accelero Xtreme IV is pain in the ass to setup. How much more complicated is the whole EK block and water circle compared to water cooling systems from back 10 years when I used it last time (wasn't too difficult tho)
> 
> Thank you.



increase voltage to max(voltage fairly limited atm) , much safer on a water loop. More voltage = higher core clocks = more performance
increase power and temp limit to not limit your OC. If past those limits your clocks will decrease(throttle)
all chips are different. You must test to see OCing & throttling limits. Custom bios will help
Yes memory OC will help performance. How much depends on your resolution & how much the game/application relies on memory bandwidth.
Water loop from 10 years ago have same basic concept. Pump, pressure, & flow. It's pretty easy if you watch some YouTube videos, take your time, & double check your work.


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgs2008*
> 
> It was wrong when i did it, I found the gpuz sensors tab to be the most accurate reading


Did you get around it or should I just get another reference?


----------



## Ayahuasca

I'd be careful overclocking the memory if you don't have anything cooling the rear chips on the card, they get hot enough at stock.


----------



## Theboy995

hello!
I want to put a Kraken G10 NZXT my titan x, would be compatible and safe? you would put one corsair h110

thank you very much


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ayahuasca*
> 
> I'd be careful overclocking the memory if you don't have anything cooling the rear chips on the card, they get hot enough at stock.


Noticed








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> 
> increase voltage to max(voltage fairly limited atm) , much safer on a water loop. More voltage = higher core clocks = more performance
> increase power and temp limit to not limit your OC. If past those limits your clocks will decrease(throttle)
> all chips are different. You must test to see OCing & throttling limits. Custom bios will help
> Yes memory OC will help performance. How much depends on your resolution & how much the game/application relies on memory bandwidth.
> Water loop from 10 years ago have same basic concept. Pump, pressure, & flow. It's pretty easy if you watch some YouTube videos, take your time, & double check your work.


Thanks.

Also, should I go for a single water loop (one tank, one radiator) for CPU and GPU(s) or maybe separate setups?


----------



## cstkl1

@Mydog Hmm retesting on my 24/7 settings.. beginning to see what you mean. WIll redo later with cylops.

cstkl1 --- 4790k / 4.4ghz ---- Titan X 1520 Mhz / 4000 [email protected] ---- 111.1 ---- *2800* 1080p



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







cstkl1 --- 4790k / 4.4ghz ---- Titan X 1455 Mhz / 4000 Mhz [email protected],1.23v ---- 188.0 ---- *4736* 1080p



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Noticed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Also, should I go for a single water loop (one tank, one radiator) for CPU and GPU(s) or maybe separate setups?


One loop is all you need. One rad, res, & pump is plenty. Just make sure you have a good pump and a big enough rad. Take a look here. http://www.overclock.net/t/226970/updated-water-cooling-essential-threads/0_20


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> @Mydog Hmm retesting on my 24/7 settings.. beginning to see what you mean. WIll redo later with cylops.
> 
> cstkl1 --- 4790k / 4.4ghz ---- Titan X 1520 Mhz / 4000 [email protected] ---- 111.1 ---- *2800* 1080p
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cstkl1 --- 4790k / 4.4ghz ---- Titan X 1455 Mhz / 4000 Mhz @1.18,1.23v ---- 188.0 ---- *4736* 1080p
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hmm. Wonder what could be causing that. Does that happen in all benchmarks & games?


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Hmm. Wonder what could be causing that. Does that happen in all benchmarks & games?


Not sure what is going on but from my experience it's Vally and Heaven that are most affected by this.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> @Mydog Hmm retesting on my 24/7 settings.. beginning to see what you mean. WIll redo later with cylops.
> 
> cstkl1 --- 4790k / 4.4ghz ---- Titan X 1520 Mhz / 4000 [email protected] ---- 111.1 ---- *2800* 1080p
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cstkl1 --- 4790k / 4.4ghz ---- Titan X 1455 Mhz / 4000 Mhz @1.18,1.23v ---- 188.0 ---- *4736* 1080p
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Doesn't that look like serious throttling? Did you check GPU-Z clock history?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> One loop is all you need. One rad, res, & pump is plenty. Just make sure you have a good pump and a big enough rad. Take a look here. http://www.overclock.net/t/226970/updated-water-cooling-essential-threads/0_20


I see. Well, my last exp. prior to AIOs dates back to Pentium 4







It was a thing back then - looks nothing new.


----------



## Renairy

My addition... Came from 980SLI... No Regrets








Using it on the ROG Swift G-sync 144Hz panel. Couldn't be happier with the performance.

Currently doing 1415Mhz @ 1.155v - Game/Bench Stable
Stock BIOS.
Havn't flashed it yet, but i shall one day !


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Doesn't that look like serious throttling? Did you check GPU-Z clock history?
> I see. Well, my last exp. prior to AIOs dates back to Pentium 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a thing back then - looks nothing new.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Hmm. Wonder what could be causing that. Does that happen in all benchmarks & games?


Sorry one was single n the other sli.

Dudr how can one card hit 4k.
What i was trying to say i backed down lower clocks. Getting better results. In fact scaling to mydog clocks. Before this was like a huge gap.


----------



## Hawk777th

Man I don't know what the deal is BF4 @ 3440x1440 chews up my Single Titan X @ 2x MSAA. In multi with alot going on I am seeing under 60 FPS. On the oil refinery map I got down around 45 looking at the busy parts of the map. Figured BF4 would be a give me at this res but guess its fun to see it challenged a bit.









Guess the other one is going in sooner than expected haha.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> My addition... Came from 980SLI... No Regrets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using it on the ROG Swift G-sync 144Hz panel. Couldn't be happier with the performance.
> 
> Currently doing 1415Mhz @ 1.155v - Game/Bench Stable
> Stock BIOS.
> Havn't flashed it yet, but i shall one day !


Thats def upper 6x.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Man I don't know what the deal is BF4 @ 3440x1440 chews up my Single Titan X @ 2x MSAA. In multi with alot going on I am seeing under 60 FPS. On the oil refinery map I got down around 45 looking at the busy parts of the map. Figured BF4 would be a give me at this res but guess its fun to see it challenged a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess the other one is going in sooner than expected haha.


Sound about right. But here is the thing. If you put two. Need to crank up everything to stay at 60 unless u like vsync n the occasional tearing etc.
So one card is actually better. The monitor is not a gaming monitor. Gaming with this is purely on panel etc with extra landscape. Put two if 3820x1440p 120hz ips gsync comes out.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> @Mydog Hmm retesting on my 24/7 settings.. beginning to see what you mean. WIll redo later with cylops.
> 
> cstkl1 --- 4790k / 4.4ghz ---- Titan X 1520 Mhz / 4000 [email protected] ---- 111.1 ---- *2800* 1080p
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cstkl1 --- 4790k / 4.4ghz ---- Titan X 1455 Mhz / 4000 Mhz [email protected],1.23v ---- 188.0 ---- *4736* 1080p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


? comparing wut in those screenshots?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Not sure what is going on but from my experience it's Vally and Heaven that are most affected by this.


c'mon fess up.. special sauce.









I'm seeing the 34788 driver is screwing with unigine... had a similar thing yesterday and could not repeat it. IDK. hopefully a new driver family can do better with TX.


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Sound about right. But here is the thing. If you put two. Need to crank up everything to stay at 60 unless u like vsync n the occasional tearing etc.
> So one card is actually better. The monitor is not a gaming monitor. Gaming with this is purely on panel etc with extra landscape. Put two if 3820x1440p 120hz ips gsync comes out.


Thanks for the tip.







I already have two. Just figured one could crush it. Actually tearing bugs me alot less than going down into the 40FPS range. I can't explain it 40 fps is like moving through tar I have seen tearing for so many years that I have learned to almost not see it. If I stare super hard and look ya I will see a tear but otherwise my old eyes don't notice it. I have ran so many years on 60HZ with like 150FPS lol. Old habits die hard.

I will go Gsync if it comes to 21:9 @ 144hz.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ? comparing wut in those screenshots?
> c'mon fess up.. special sauce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm seeing the 34788 driver is screwing up in unigine... had a similar thing yesterday and could not repeat it. IDK. hopefully a new driver family can do better with TX.


Sorry wasnt comparing. Should have word it better. Just meant got a boost. When i found the issue. Pmed ya. Think it needs work. But i need more concrete evidence. So more testing.

So scaling wise. MyDog scores are correct. No special sauce.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ? comparing wut in those screenshots?
> *c'mon fess up.. special sauce*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm seeing the 34788 driver is screwing up in unigine... had a similar thing yesterday and could not repeat it. IDK. hopefully a new driver family can do better with TX.


No special sauce other than 10 C water in the loop bro









Could be that the driver is messing things up to but I've done a few runs at 1541/2055 MHz vs 1528/2036 MHz and the scores are always higher at the lowest freq. I also see a lot of fluctuation in the FPS on the high freq, tested both single and SLI in Vally and Heaven


----------



## Hawk777th

I noticed this a little too seemed like my cards were defaulting back to a limp mode if the OC wasnt dead on. I would get slightly better results at stock sometimes it was weird.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> No special sauce other than 10 C water in the loop bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could be that the driver is messing things up to but I've done a few runs at 1541/2055 MHz vs 1528/2036 MHz and the scores are always higher at the lowest freq. I also see a lot of fluctuation in the FPS on the high freq, tested both single and SLI in Vally and Heaven


yeah - it's weird, I was seeing 30fps flipping with sli, almost like the sli link was failing. Tried another bridge - same thing.

BAck on w8.1 again. I actually like it better than 7. I'll probably upgrade the 512 raid 0 with 7 on it to win10 in a few weeks once the final is released. Hopefully hwbot gets it's act together and allows the current OS's to play.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Thats def upper 6x.


whats upper 6x ?
lol never heard of that before


----------



## Woundingchaney

Alright guys I have a quick question. My sig build is up to date. Im somewhat concerned about my power supply. I would imagine that I am pulling close to my limit but if I don't need to put in a larger power supply I would rather not. Given I am running 32 gig of ddr4, a 5930 @4.2 and SLI Titan Xs do you think that 850 watts is sufficient?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> whats upper 6x ?
> lol never heard of that before


Sorry meant asic. I am trying to guess ppl asic. Lol so i am guessing upper 6x n lower 7x.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woundingchaney*
> 
> Alright guys I have a quick question. My sig build is up to date. Im somewhat concerned about my power supply. I would imagine that I am pulling close to my limit but if I don't need to put in a larger power supply I would rather not. Given I am running 32 gig of ddr4, a 5930 @4.2 and SLI Titan Xs do you think that 850 watts is sufficient?


Thats a beefy rig. Bigger psu wattage. Better for hardwares.
Think it will be enough on stock bios.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Sorry meant asic. I am trying to guess ppl asic. Lol so i am guessing upper 6x n lower 7x.


Oh lol, got ya. it's a 75


----------



## Woundingchaney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Thats a beefy rig. Bigger psu wattage. Better for hardwares.
> Think it will be enough on stock bios.


Im sorry I don't quite understand. Are you saying that I should purchase a larger psu or that I will be alright running what I currently have?

Most of the time I usually don't have to worry about my psu as I always have room to spare, its just with my recent slew of upgrades I know I am getting close.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woundingchaney*
> 
> Im sorry I don't quite understand. Are you saying that I should purchase a larger psu or that I will be alright running what I currently have?
> 
> Most of the time I usually don't have to worry about my psu as I always have room to spare, its just with my recent slew of upgrades I know I am getting close.


Both gpu 500/550. Stock. 5930k tdp 140. 690. U got 160 left.
No oc or oc on stock voltages.

All i know x79 [email protected] with two matrix [email protected] was hitting 840 on draw.


----------



## Woundingchaney

Thank you I am definitely too close to preferred wattage efficiency. I appreciate it.


----------



## brandon02852

I have also noticed the drop in FPS if the overclock isn't dead-on. It is very noticeable not only in Unigine Valley, but also in 3DMark FireStrike.

My best score was around 9600 in FireStrike Extreme. Now I'm only pulling off 9100. I have no idea what is going on but I have a lot of messing around to do to figure it out.


----------



## V3teran

Posted by Unwinder the creator of MSI AB.

Dear forum visitors,

I'm glad to inform you that we're currently internally testing 4.1.1 with our beta team. Public release of new version is expected in a few weeks. Changes list includes the following features:

• *Added core voltage control for reference design NVIDIA GeForce TITAN X series graphics cards*
• Now core voltage control via NCP4206 is unlocked on reference design NVIDIA GeForce GTX 690, NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 and NVIDIA GeForce TITAN series graphics cards when extended MSI voltage control mode is selected
• Added new third party voltage control mode. Traditionally we provided voltage control on reference design graphics cards or on custom design MSI graphics cards only. However, rich set of PWM controllers supported by MSI Afterburner core allows implementing voltage control on many third party custom design graphics cards as well. With this version we introduce original concept of user extendable voltage control mode, allowing experienced users to get access to programmable MSI Afterburner core, get access to full range of voltage controllers supported by it, create custom hardware database and program MSI Afterburner to provide voltage control on many third party custom design graphics cards. Third party voltage control mode requires populating and downloading third party hardware database, please visit MSI Afterburner discussion forums to help adding your custom design cards to the database or download the latest database version
• Improved hardware monitoring module:
o Added negative temperatures monitoring support for NVIDIA GPUs
o Fixed extended CPU family and model detection to address issue with incorrect maximum junction temperature (Tjmax) detection on some Intel CPUs
o Now power users can override the maximum junction temperature (Tjmax) via configuration file if necessary
o Added correction formulas support. Now you can apply custom correction formula to any data source in hardware monitoring module. Correction formulas can be useful to apply temperature offsets to custom temperature sensors if necessary (e.g. set formula to "x+20")
o Hardware Monitoring Log file format has been upgraded to v1.5 to provide correction formulas support
o Added "CPU load" graph to multicore CPUs. The graph is displaying the average CPU load across all CPU cores
o Added "CPU temperature" graph to thermal monitoring capable multicore CPUs. The graph is displaying the maximum CPU temperature across all CPU cores
o Added connection retry counter to Logitech LCD monitoring module. Now MSI Afterburner stop trying to connect to Logitech LCD after some failed connection attempts instead of trying to connect to it in endless loop. Retry counter implementation is aimed to bypass the problem with GDI resource leak in Logitech LCD API, which could cause application to crash after some period of time when output to LCD is enabled on the system with no Logitech LCD connected to it
• Improved skin engine:
o Added support for altered USF skins obfuscation scheme used in most recent versions of third party overclocking tools
o Drastically reduced load time for obfuscated USF skin files. Now MSI Afterburner open obfuscated skin files roughly 10 times faster than before
o Reduced skinned GUI initialization time due to cached access to the skin header
o Added support for negative GPU temperature indicators in all skins supplied with application
• Multimedia timer resolution is no longer hardcoded to 10ms. The resolution is now adjustable and set to 16ms by default to reduce timer interrupts related CPU load at the cost of losing some smoothness in GUI animation. Power users can override timer resolution via the configuration file if necessary

Stay tuned!


----------



## Hawk777th

Epic! Should I switch from Precision to Afterburner? Is one better?


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> Posted by Unwinder the creator of MSI AB.
> 
> Dear forum visitors,
> 
> I'm glad to inform you that we're currently internally testing 4.1.1 with our beta team. Public release of new version is expected in a few weeks. Changes list includes the following features:
> 
> • *Added core voltage control for reference design NVIDIA GeForce TITAN X series graphics cards*
> • Now core voltage control via NCP4206 is unlocked on reference design NVIDIA GeForce GTX 690, NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 and NVIDIA GeForce TITAN series graphics cards when extended MSI voltage control mode is selected
> • Added new third party voltage control mode. Traditionally we provided voltage control on reference design graphics cards or on custom design MSI graphics cards only. However, rich set of PWM controllers supported by MSI Afterburner core allows implementing voltage control on many third party custom design graphics cards as well. With this version we introduce original concept of user extendable voltage control mode, allowing experienced users to get access to programmable MSI Afterburner core, get access to full range of voltage controllers supported by it, create custom hardware database and program MSI Afterburner to provide voltage control on many third party custom design graphics cards. Third party voltage control mode requires populating and downloading third party hardware database, please visit MSI Afterburner discussion forums to help adding your custom design cards to the database or download the latest database version
> • Improved hardware monitoring module:
> o Added negative temperatures monitoring support for NVIDIA GPUs
> o Fixed extended CPU family and model detection to address issue with incorrect maximum junction temperature (Tjmax) detection on some Intel CPUs
> o Now power users can override the maximum junction temperature (Tjmax) via configuration file if necessary
> o Added correction formulas support. Now you can apply custom correction formula to any data source in hardware monitoring module. Correction formulas can be useful to apply temperature offsets to custom temperature sensors if necessary (e.g. set formula to "x+20")
> o Hardware Monitoring Log file format has been upgraded to v1.5 to provide correction formulas support
> o Added "CPU load" graph to multicore CPUs. The graph is displaying the average CPU load across all CPU cores
> o Added "CPU temperature" graph to thermal monitoring capable multicore CPUs. The graph is displaying the maximum CPU temperature across all CPU cores
> o Added connection retry counter to Logitech LCD monitoring module. Now MSI Afterburner stop trying to connect to Logitech LCD after some failed connection attempts instead of trying to connect to it in endless loop. Retry counter implementation is aimed to bypass the problem with GDI resource leak in Logitech LCD API, which could cause application to crash after some period of time when output to LCD is enabled on the system with no Logitech LCD connected to it
> • Improved skin engine:
> o Added support for altered USF skins obfuscation scheme used in most recent versions of third party overclocking tools
> o Drastically reduced load time for obfuscated USF skin files. Now MSI Afterburner open obfuscated skin files roughly 10 times faster than before
> o Reduced skinned GUI initialization time due to cached access to the skin header
> o Added support for negative GPU temperature indicators in all skins supplied with application
> • Multimedia timer resolution is no longer hardcoded to 10ms. The resolution is now adjustable and set to 16ms by default to reduce timer interrupts related CPU load at the cost of losing some smoothness in GUI animation. Power users can override timer resolution via the configuration file if necessary
> 
> Stay tuned!


Woohoo negative temp monitoring in AB !! previously only Prec X could read -ve temps and surprisingly heavon bench. I have always preferred AB , and it reads cpu stats so yeah can't wait to get my hands on this one.


----------



## Woundingchaney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Epic! Should I switch from Precision to Afterburner? Is one better?


I don't think one is necessarily better than the other all considering, but I have been using Afterburner for years now and usually default to it.


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - it's weird, I was seeing 30fps flipping with sli, almost like the sli link was failing. Tried another bridge - same thing.
> 
> BAck on w8.1 again. I actually like it better than 7. I'll probably upgrade the 512 raid 0 with 7 on it to win10 in a few weeks once the final is released. Hopefully hwbot gets it's act together and allows the current OS's to play.


I was watching a couple videos on yt and there seems to be an issue with sli in a lot of games.. it will show normal usage, but the fps are very close to a single card. Hopefully the next driver will fix it.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Sup Skupps!! What the misses doesn't know won't hurt her!! It's the American way!!


Hey, if I can do it with a BOAT, he can do it with a video card.

ps. Yes, I'm still married. That was 10 years ago.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Titan X SLI [x2] is even beating Quad SLI OG Titans [x4] on this forum. Both highly OC'd.


LOL @Orthello in the #9 spot with his 980's, hangin' with the big dawgs.


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Epic! Should I switch from Precision to Afterburner? Is one better?


I prefer AB its far superior when you use it correctly by adjusting the .cfg file. Also can help eliminate throttling if you turn off poweplay in the .cfg etc and a host of other features. It was excellent for I2C commands using a .bat file for specific keplar cards which enabled a voltage all the way up to 1.6v.
I find it much better than EVGA precision, EVGA precision is basically a rip off although not as good.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Epic! Should I switch from Precision to Afterburner? Is one better?


I've had a much better experience with AB than PX. Running the _exact same settings_, PX gives me occasional visual artifacts (flashing pixels) while AB does not. AB has always been the most stable overclocking software for me. AB also has a better OSD and can read your CPU temps/usage and pagefile use.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Sorry meant asic. I am trying to guess ppl asic. Lol so i am guessing upper 6x n lower 7x.


I was under impression lower ASIC (more bleed?) require voltage boosts to get stable overclocks. Higher (less bleed) don't; am I right?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Oh lol, got ya. it's a 75


Mine is 64.4%... that is probably quite bad...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon02852*
> 
> I have also noticed the drop in FPS if the overclock isn't dead-on. It is very noticeable not only in Unigine Valley, but also in 3DMark FireStrike.
> 
> My best score was around 9600 in FireStrike Extreme. Now I'm only pulling off 9100. I have no idea what is going on but I have a lot of messing around to do to figure it out.


How do you mean an overclock should be "dead on"? You mean as good to avoid throttling or...?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> LOL @Orthello in the #9 spot with his 980's, hangin' with the big dawgs.


980s are at the top too... :| Probably LN?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Man I don't know what the deal is BF4 @ 3440x1440 chews up my Single Titan X @ 2x MSAA. In multi with alot going on I am seeing under 60 FPS. On the oil refinery map I got down around 45 looking at the busy parts of the map. Figured BF4 would be a give me at this res but guess its fun to see it challenged a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess the other one is going in sooner than expected haha.


I'm not too surprised. I also expect to add a second TX when I upgrade to that res.


----------



## brandon02852

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> How do you mean an overclock should be "dead on"? You mean as good to avoid throttling or...?


Like there can't be any sign of instability. It has to be stable otherwise you'll get less FPS, even if the card survives the benchmark without crashing.


----------



## Vardoc

I couldn't geht over 1420 with a 75% ASIC Titan. (+400 on memory)
My current 61% ASIC Titan is doing 1500 stable + 600 on memory
Both on air.

So in my opinion the ASIC numbers are BS.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vardoc*
> 
> I couldn't geht over 1420 with a 75% ASIC Titan. (+400 on memory)
> My current 61% ASIC Titan is doing 1500 stable + 600 on memory
> Both on air.
> 
> So in my opinion the ASIC numbers are BS.


There is definitely still a silicon lottery factor. My first card was mid 60's ASIC and could not do 1400+ without extra voltage. The new one (75.5 ASIC) can do 1430 on stock voltage, and maxes out about 30 MHz higher than the lower ASIC card did at 1.274v.

I tend to think higher ASIC cards usually do better at stock voltage. Anything else is a lottery.


----------



## Dancop

http://abload.de/image.php?img=screenshot.73buks.jpg http://abload.de/image.php?img=screenshot.81xuep.jpg
Tested the 425W SC BIOS!
Please could anyone create a bios with at least 600W PT and 1.31V
Then one with 1.35, 1.4 and 1.45?

For now I'm on air...but this will change shortly









Regards
Dancop


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dancop*
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=screenshot.73buks.jpg http://abload.de/image.php?img=screenshot.81xuep.jpg
> Tested the 425W SC BIOS!
> Please could anyone create a bios with at least 600W PT and 1.31V
> Then one with 1.35, 1.4 and 1.45?
> 
> For now I'm on air...but this will change shortly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> Dancop


The highest available right now is the Cyclops 1.312v BIOS, my bench BIOS and opt33 bench BIOS. All are reported to be about the same.


----------



## smicha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> The highest available right now is the Cyclops 1.312v BIOS, my bench BIOS and opt33 bench BIOS. All are reported to be about the same.


What is the max core clock at 1.312?


----------



## Dancop

I dunno...haven't tested right now...max was 1.23v on air


----------



## brandon02852

Can I safely try out the 1.31 bios? I am on air but using the Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV and my temps are in check even with the 1.281 bios.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smicha*
> 
> What is the max core clock at 1.312?


Depends on your card. Some folks have achieved close to 1600 MHz on water.


----------



## Dancop

The gpu temp is not the problem...it'sthe vrm temp that hurts!


----------



## smicha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dancop*
> 
> The gpu temp is not the problem...it'sthe vrm temp that hurts!


On water too?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vardoc*
> 
> I couldn't geht over 1420 with a 75% ASIC Titan. (+400 on memory)
> My current 61% ASIC Titan is doing 1500 stable + 600 on memory
> Both on air.
> 
> So in my opinion the ASIC numbers are BS.


nope nope nope.

lower asic = better clocker, or nothing.

that's the only trend that I've seen appear across my own cards, and watching GK110's evolution

people assumed higher number meant BETTER!

well, yes, better less leaky chips = lower overclocks









my best titans were always sub 70%. Best one ever was 61%.


----------



## Dancop

Full cover?
Then no...if gpu only...yes!


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smicha*
> 
> On water too?


Even with a full cover under water, the vrms reach 93c+ on the back with the cyclops bios's.

Stick to sc-425, or maxair is what I'm using. vrm's don't exceed 60c tops now.


----------



## cstkl1

cstkl1 --- 4790k / 4.7ghz ---- Titan X 1506 Mhz / 4000 [email protected] ---- 111.1 ---- *2800* 1080p



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







cstkl1 --- 4790k / 4.7ghz ---- Titan X 1455 Mhz / 4000 Mhz [email protected],1.23v ---- 191.8.0 ---- *4832* 1080p



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







cstkl1 --- 4790k / 4.7ghz ---- Titan X 1506 Mhz / 4000 [email protected] ---- *9322*
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6581720



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







cstkl1 --- 4790k / 4.7ghz ---- Titan X 1455 Mhz / 4000 Mhz [email protected],1.23v ---- *15359*
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6581808



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







after bumping the cpu up.. turns out the first card was stable at 1506 and not 1520.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Ordered the EK block on Tuesday and finally was shipped today.









Says next Tuesday for delivery through tracking. Was really hoping to get it today since I have three days off of work.


----------



## gavros777

When a game crashes how can i know it's my overclock and not the game? I read online people still have problems with far cry 4 even after all those patches.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> When a game crashes how can i know it's my overclock and not the game? I read online people still have problems with far cry 4 even after all those patches.


Lower the clock and test.

Could be system overclock, gpu clock or vram clock.

And like you mentioned, possibly the game itself.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vardoc*
> 
> I couldn't geht over 1420 with a 75% ASIC Titan. (+400 on memory)
> My current 61% ASIC Titan is doing 1500 stable + 600 on memory
> Both on air.
> 
> So in my opinion the ASIC numbers are BS.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> nope nope nope.
> 
> lower asic = better clocker, or nothing.
> 
> that's the only trend that I've seen appear across my own cards, and watching GK110's evolution
> 
> people assumed higher number meant BETTER!
> 
> well, yes, better less leaky chips = lower overclocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my best titans were always sub 70%. Best one ever was 61%.


How would leaky chip result in better overclock? That would mean you need more voltage for higher clock, and more voltage means more heat...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Ordered the EK block on Tuesday and finally was shipped today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says next Tuesday for delivery through tracking. Was really hoping to get it today since I have three days off of work.


How did you choose? Fittings, block... the choice is huge and I have no idea what to choose there (aside from price ranked).


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I already have my water cooling set up from a while ago. I just need the titanX block and back plate, install it, then slip that baby into my system!


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Man I don't know what the deal is BF4 @ 3440x1440 chews up my Single Titan X @ 2x MSAA. In multi with alot going on I am seeing under 60 FPS. On the oil refinery map I got down around 45 looking at the busy parts of the map. Figured BF4 would be a give me at this res but guess its fun to see it challenged a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess the other one is going in sooner than expected haha.


That sounds about right. Im on 2560x1440 and @ 150% res, which should be about the same as 3440x1440. My average on busy maps are 80fps, but can get down to 40-50s with big explosions, but i dont feel those drops due to Gsync. I would try using FXAA if they bug you that much. Cant wait for a 3440x1440 Gsync panel!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> 980s are at the top too... :| Probably LN?


Quad 980s over Quad Titan X is all driver related.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> nope nope nope.
> 
> lower asic = better clocker, or nothing.
> 
> that's the only trend that I've seen appear across my own cards, and watching GK110's evolution
> 
> people assumed higher number meant BETTER!
> 
> well, yes, better less leaky chips = lower overclocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my best titans were always sub 70%. Best one ever was 61%.


I observed that with my 780 and 780 Ti cards. I've tested two Titan X cards so far, and the higher ASIC card is better hands down, even slightly better max OC on max voltage. With extreme cooling things might be different though.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> How would leaky chip result in better overclock? That would mean you need more voltage for higher clock, and more voltage means more heat...
> How did you choose? Fittings, block... the choice is huge and I have no idea what to choose there (aside from price ranked).


For a first timer the XSPC kits are great. Just pick the options you want in the kit and everything is sure to fit.







http://www.performance-pcs.com/xspc-raystorm-extreme-universal-cpu-watercooling-kit-w-rx360-rev-3-radiator-d5-pump-res.html

Code: *ocn55* for 5.5% discount.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I observed that with my 780 and 780 Ti cards. I've tested two Titan X cards so far, and the higher ASIC card is better hands down, even slightly better max OC on max voltage. With extreme cooling things might be different though.


That has been my experience also. But there is always those odd ball cards out there that dont follow the majority.


----------



## ryanallan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Ordered the EK block on Tuesday and finally was shipped today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says next Tuesday for delivery through tracking. Was really hoping to get it today since I have three days off of work.


If youre interested ill sell you mine and have it overnighted. (Im in calgary). Im still waiting for mem ex to get their evga cards back in stock. My block has been chillin on a shelf for the past week.

Edit: I have the black nickel block & black back plate.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> Posted by Unwinder the creator of MSI AB.
> 
> Dear forum visitors,
> 
> I'm glad to inform you that we're currently internally testing 4.1.1 with our beta team. Public release of new version is expected in a few weeks. Changes list includes the following features:
> 
> • *Added core voltage control for reference design NVIDIA GeForce TITAN X series graphics cards*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> • Now core voltage control via NCP4206 is unlocked on reference design NVIDIA GeForce GTX 690, NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 and NVIDIA GeForce TITAN series graphics cards when extended MSI voltage control mode is selected
> • Added new third party voltage control mode. Traditionally we provided voltage control on reference design graphics cards or on custom design MSI graphics cards only. However, rich set of PWM controllers supported by MSI Afterburner core allows implementing voltage control on many third party custom design graphics cards as well. With this version we introduce original concept of user extendable voltage control mode, allowing experienced users to get access to programmable MSI Afterburner core, get access to full range of voltage controllers supported by it, create custom hardware database and program MSI Afterburner to provide voltage control on many third party custom design graphics cards. Third party voltage control mode requires populating and downloading third party hardware database, please visit MSI Afterburner discussion forums to help adding your custom design cards to the database or download the latest database version
> • Improved hardware monitoring module:
> o Added negative temperatures monitoring support for NVIDIA GPUs
> o Fixed extended CPU family and model detection to address issue with incorrect maximum junction temperature (Tjmax) detection on some Intel CPUs
> o Now power users can override the maximum junction temperature (Tjmax) via configuration file if necessary
> o Added correction formulas support. Now you can apply custom correction formula to any data source in hardware monitoring module. Correction formulas can be useful to apply temperature offsets to custom temperature sensors if necessary (e.g. set formula to "x+20")
> o Hardware Monitoring Log file format has been upgraded to v1.5 to provide correction formulas support
> o Added "CPU load" graph to multicore CPUs. The graph is displaying the average CPU load across all CPU cores
> o Added "CPU temperature" graph to thermal monitoring capable multicore CPUs. The graph is displaying the maximum CPU temperature across all CPU cores
> o Added connection retry counter to Logitech LCD monitoring module. Now MSI Afterburner stop trying to connect to Logitech LCD after some failed connection attempts instead of trying to connect to it in endless loop. Retry counter implementation is aimed to bypass the problem with GDI resource leak in Logitech LCD API, which could cause application to crash after some period of time when output to LCD is enabled on the system with no Logitech LCD connected to it
> • Improved skin engine:
> o Added support for altered USF skins obfuscation scheme used in most recent versions of third party overclocking tools
> o Drastically reduced load time for obfuscated USF skin files. Now MSI Afterburner open obfuscated skin files roughly 10 times faster than before
> o Reduced skinned GUI initialization time due to cached access to the skin header
> o Added support for negative GPU temperature indicators in all skins supplied with application
> • Multimedia timer resolution is no longer hardcoded to 10ms. The resolution is now adjustable and set to 16ms by default to reduce timer interrupts related CPU load at the cost of losing some smoothness in GUI animation. Power users can override timer resolution via the configuration file if necessary
> 
> 
> 
> Stay tuned!


voltage control.. not voltage unlock.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dancop*
> 
> The gpu temp is not the problem...it'sthe vrm temp that hurts!


^^This. the gpu barely reaches 40C with only water cooling... the core, and especially the memory controllers heat up very fast.











the guys in the red box can get very hot.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryanallan*
> 
> If youre interested ill sell you mine and have it overnighted. (Im in calgary). Im still waiting for mem ex to get their evga cards back in stock. My block has been chillin on a shelf for the past week.
> 
> Edit: I have the black nickel block & black back plate.


Thanks for the offer!

I can patiently wait for mine to come. It has already sunk into my mind.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Lower the clock and test.
> 
> Could be system overclock, gpu clock or vram clock.
> 
> And like you mentioned, possibly the game itself.


Thanks for the advice!
From doing some research i came across guys who are using the windows event viewer to figure out what cause the crash, if it was hardware or software related.
Does anyone here has any experience with the event viewer and can further elaborate on it?


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> voltage control.. not voltage unlock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^This. the gpu barely reaches 40C with only water cooling... the core, and especially the memory controllers heat up very fast.


Yeah its basically up to what we already have with a modded bios with keplar, should be the same for maxwell but yet to be seen.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Okay, help me ouot here guys. My r295x2 is just crushing these SLI Titan X in GPUpi
> https://www.overclockers.at/news/gpupi-international-support-thread
> 
> huh? how's that possible?


Just got home after a week away JP. I tested with my good old tities at 1175 mhz and submitted the score. The weird part is that makes no difference if the two cards were at 1097 or 1175 mhz... You can check the score online but it didn't do great either.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> Yeah its basically up to what we already have with a modded bios with keplar, should be the same for maxwell but yet to be seen.


Different voltage controller on Kepler. No one has cracked the Titan X's NCP8114 controller yet.


----------



## Mike211

I have 4x EVGA GeForce GTX TITAN X Superclocked


----------



## Gabrielzm

Bye bye good old titans



Say hello new baby TXs

Cards are here after weeks of waiting.













draining GPU loop and installing the two new cards. 2 days on air and then slapping the ek blocks on these two beauties and chessboard will be finally finished.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> When a game crashes how can i know it's my overclock and not the game? I read online people still have problems with far cry 4 even after all those patches.


most common GPU overclock crash is like this : black screen, sound loop, freeeeeeze, & typically no bsod.

FC4 is still broken for lots of people, yes.

lots of people also have pirated copies, which are typically even more broken.


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Different voltage controller on Kepler. No one has cracked the Titan X's NCP8114 controller yet.


What im saying is that the new MSI AB will allow a voltage unlock of only 1.3v for keplar which was the same with a modded bios like skynets or one that you made yourself. To go further than that like 1.3v - 1.6v you needed hex and .bat file with correct commands.
So i think the new MSI AB will only allow voltage control for up to what the Cyclops bios allows anyhow and no more than that.
I2C commands are not supported on NCP 8114 voltage controller which is a shame.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> most common GPU overclock crash is like this : black screen, sound loop, freeeeeeze, & typically no bsod.
> 
> FC4 is still broken for lots of people, yes.
> 
> lots of people also have pirated copies, which are typically even more broken.


FC4 is running perfect for me now. 100% stable and extra butter smooth with the TX & Gsync. I think a recent update from Ubisoft helped with the smoothness though, frametimes are very even now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> What im saying is that the new MSI AB will allow a voltage unlock of only 1.3v for keplar which was the same with a modded bios like skynets or one that you made yourself. To go further than that like 1.3v - 1.6v you needed hex and .bat file with correct commands.
> So i think the new MSI AB will only allow voltage control for up to what the Cyclops bios allows anyhow and no more than that.
> I2C commands are not supported on NCP 8114 voltage controller which is a shame.


I know. The TX has so much more potential if we can get some extra voltage to it. With a true voltage unlock we would be able to hit 1700mhz + on water, easy!

I can dream.


----------



## hatlesschimp

I just installed my first water block and the backplate.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dancop*
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=screenshot.73buks.jpg http://abload.de/image.php?img=screenshot.81xuep.jpg
> Tested the 425W SC BIOS!
> Please could anyone create a bios with at least 600W PT and 1.31V
> Then one with 1.35, 1.4 and 1.45?
> 
> For now I'm on air...but this will change shortly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> Dancop


With any of the current bios I have seen, power limits are 400W max regardless of bios setting and volts wont go above ~1.275v by DMM. Have to wait to see if someone can get around these current limits.


----------



## bracco

Quick question for those who have installed EKWB on their titan x. I'm looking at the instructions from EK, and its showing thermal pads covering the components to the left of what I believe are the VRM chips. According to the EKWB instructions, they have thermal pads on those R22 and R33 components as well. Is this correct or an error in the instructions? I ask because the stock cooler does not have thermal compound on those. Ive circled the components that had thermal compound from the stock cooler on them, in red.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Holynacho

yes, thermal pad them.


----------



## Sheyster

New version of PX is up:

http://www.evga.com/precision/
Quote:


> Version 5.3.3
> 
> Release: 4/10/2015
> 
> •Add OSD support in World of Tanks
> •Add OSD support in Diablo 3
> •Improve OSD support in Battlefield 4
> •Fix OSD disappearing if set resolution or full screen in game
> •Fix server profile setting not saving after system reboot


----------



## Gabrielzm

Hello TXs


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> FC4 is running perfect for me now. 100% stable and extra butter smooth with the TX & Gsync. I think a recent update from Ubisoft helped with the smoothness though, frametimes are very even now.
> I know. The TX has so much more potential if we can get some extra voltage to it. With a true voltage unlock we would be able to hit 1700mhz + on water, easy!
> 
> I can dream.


we still have hope on that. by the way the gained 15Mhz was nice huh. if i can get the BD fixed it may increase 26 to 39Mhz more with low voltage. you cannot add more voltage above 1.275v twinking bios because Nvidia restricted drivers to stop it and also hardware. but like we know if the front door existe the back door always going to be there too.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Hello TXs
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hey Gab have you read OCN rules? i don't think you did! P0rn is not allowed in here







this is so much tit's


----------



## Ghoxt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Holynacho*
> 
> yes, thermal pad them.


I just installed mine on this card. Like Holynacho said. Install em. I cut one of the strips in half down the middle and took some off the end so it fit the long length. Then I used the end cutoff piece for the two IC's that stick out in the middle.

While I'm still waiting another 2 weeks or so until my Caselabs S8 shows up, I just put my waterblock on the card that had the bad "Fan"







......

It's the same exact partnumber Delta fan the OG Titan uses. , a Delta BFB0712HF 12V 1.8A 4Wire. It took about 30 minutes to swap the bad fan into my old Titan and it did not work. Only reason I didnt RMA the board or put the OG Titan Fan in this card was the obvious waterblock. You can see where I spilled fluid on the top edge of the block...(noob) I'll take the entire thing apart later...

Killing me waiting for my case...


----------



## Baasha

Finally figured out how to get rid of the stupid flickering in Far Cry 4! The game looks fabulous and runs even better @ 5K!

Getting ~80 - 100FPS w/ everything maxed out @ 5K (No AA).

Also, reinstalled drivers today and tried the MAXAIR BIOS again.

Uhh.. definitely NOT meant for a 1500W PSU (or a 1600W for that matter either):









*This was at "100%" Power which was nowhere close to maxing out the power draw!



Back to SC-425 BIOS for me again.









Still seeing about 1430 - 1450W w/ Corsair Link.


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Ordered the EK block on Tuesday and finally was shipped today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says next Tuesday for delivery through tracking. Was really hoping to get it today since I have three days off of work.


I've ordered from them four times, two times recently. Every time it says the items are in stock and then I get an email 24-48 hours later saying one item is not in stock. I don't mind waiting, I just would like to know before ordering. Pretty sure I just have terrible luck.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veedubfreak*
> 
> *I'm already at higher than 5k. I'm on 7880x1440*. 4 way sli is a waste of money in almost every situation. I'm going to stick with this single Titan X until something properly beats it. I'm done with multi card setups.


You are NOT higher than 5K!

5K is 14.7MP. Your setup is 11.3MP (3x 1440P). Even 3x 1600P is "only" 13.2MP (if in Portrait).

5K on a single monitor is the best panel out there as far as high resolution is concerned. I also have the RoG Swift (used to have 3x for RoG Swift Surround) on my X79 Beast.

The 5K rig is shown proper love by the Titan X in 4-Way SLI. I will be releasing my 3-Way SLI review w/ 5K benchmarks tomorrow. The results are mind-blowing.

The scaling now is superb even in 4-Way SLI - I'm getting 100FPS in BF4 w/ everything maxed out (No AA) or around 75FPS w/ 4x MSAA and Post AA set to High - all at 5K.

Not sure why people keep downplaying multi-GPU setups. A single card, even a single Titan X, will struggle at 4K with all the bells and whistles turned up. Any resolution higher than that is asking even a regular SLI (2 cards) quite a bit.

4-Way SLI is great at 5K but I think it will shine even more at 4K Surround (25MP) - my old setup.


----------



## ryanallan

Reading this thread, it seems like the only point is to get higher clocks. And the only verrification for an improvment has been firestrike.

With my 780ti I actually got worse FPS in games with 1350mhz vs 1250mhz.

So just wondering if you guys have seen FPS increases along with every increase in clock speed?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> - snip -
> 980s are at the top too... :| Probably LN?


nope - water cooling - but at 1440 / 4K, different story re.TitanX vs 980


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> we still have hope on that. by the way the gained 15Mhz was nice huh. if i can get the BD fixed it may increase 26 to 39Mhz more with low voltage. you cannot add more voltage above 1.275v twinking bios because Nvidia restricted drivers to stop it and also hardware. but like we know if the front door existe the back door always going to be there too.


Ya I'm not sure what magic you got in your bios, but I was able to get a higher stable OC on your bios than any other bios on this thread. And with less voltage at the same time. Great job!







Greatly anticipating Boost disabled bios.

Ah! Love that back door!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryanallan*
> 
> Reading this thread, it seems like the only point is to get higher clocks. And the only verrification for an improvment has been firestrike.
> 
> With my 780ti I actually got worse FPS in games with 1350mhz vs 1250mhz.
> 
> So just wondering if you guys have seen FPS increases along with every increase in clock speed?


Yes increased FPS as long as your OC is 100% stable.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hello TXs


Quite like that White Theme.








When are you gonna paint those Gpus white?







.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> we still have hope on that. by the way the gained 15Mhz was nice huh. if i can get the BD fixed it may increase 26 to 39Mhz more with low voltage. you cannot add more voltage above 1.275v twinking bios because Nvidia restricted drivers to stop it and also hardware. but like we know if the front door existe the back door always going to be there too.
> Hey Gab have you read OCN rules? i don't think you did! P0rn is not allowed in here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is so much tit's










Just exchanged the tit's by turbo version









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> [/spoiler]
> 
> Quite like that White Theme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When are you gonna paint those Gpus white?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .










Blocks to follow soon. Will, break in the cards for one or two days and then slap the blocks on it (loop color for GPU is actually black) and then flash the cards with sky bios to test them


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Card's a beast on stock cooling!



*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6586677*


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Card's a beast on stock cooling!
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6586677*


Nice man 1500Mhz is definitely very nice.

Is there a way to see actual voltage readings yet? or is software still stuck at 1.21 ?


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Nice man 1500Mhz is definitely very nice.
> 
> Is there a way to see actual voltage readings yet? or is software still stuck at 1.21 ?


Mr.Tooshort lives in deep freeze Edmunchuck.








His stock cooler run might as well be a -10 to -20 water chiller run for someone else. ...lol

Nevertheless, nicely done Mr.Tooshort, but that's no surprise, U do push em hard..... lol.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Card's a beast on stock cooling!
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6586677*


hopefully the 350 driver goes official soon.


----------



## skyn3t

MunneY, wake up


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Nice man 1500Mhz is definitely very nice.
> 
> Is there a way to see actual voltage readings yet? or is software still stuck at 1.21 ?


not sure if you can get over 1.27v?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Mr.Tooshort lives in deep freeze Edmunchuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His stock cooler run might as well be a -10 to -20 water chiller run for someone else. ...lol
> 
> Nevertheless, nicely done Mr.Tooshort, but that's no surprise, U do push em hard..... lol.


LoL.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> hopefully the 350 driver goes official soon.


That's true, then a person can get officially on the 3dmark hall of fame ladder.

Maxwell is truly amazing on air cooling, nevermind water or better, unreal:


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Any of you guys have coil whine from your cards?


----------



## veedubfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> You are NOT higher than 5K!
> 
> 5K is 14.7MP. Your setup is 11.3MP (3x 1440P). Even 3x 1600P is "only" 13.2MP (if in Portrait).
> 
> 5K on a single monitor is the best panel out there as far as high resolution is concerned. I also have the RoG Swift (used to have 3x for RoG Swift Surround) on my X79 Beast.
> 
> The 5K rig is shown proper love by the Titan X in 4-Way SLI. I will be releasing my 3-Way SLI review w/ 5K benchmarks tomorrow. The results are mind-blowing.
> 
> The scaling now is superb even in 4-Way SLI - I'm getting 100FPS in BF4 w/ everything maxed out (No AA) or around 75FPS w/ 4x MSAA and Post AA set to High - all at 5K.
> 
> Not sure why people keep downplaying multi-GPU setups. A single card, even a single Titan X, will struggle at 4K with all the bells and whistles turned up. Any resolution higher than that is asking even a regular SLI (2 cards) quite a bit.
> 
> 4-Way SLI is great at 5K but I think it will shine even more at 4K Surround (25MP) - my old setup.


Interesting, haven't done the math. But personally I prefer the surround monitor vs a giant tv sized monitor in my face. Just wish someone would make an IPS 27" 1440 monitors with a proper bezel.

eta: coil whine, I have owned 2 970s, 5 980s, 3 290s and my titan x have never heard coil whine. either I'm lucky as hell or my tinnitus drowns it out.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Well here it is in all it's glory!!!











Can't wait to test it out and see what improvements it has over a single 980 kingpin, Picked up a 2 way Nvidia Claw logo LED SLI bridge too in the same order, so i'm set to hook up the 2nd card when i find a buyer for my kingpins and the waterblock that i attached to it.

My Caselabs SMA8 Case just shipped today as well, so it'll look pretty empty until i get that 2nd TITAN X in there!


----------



## veedubfreak

Might wanna tweak your color balance


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veedubfreak*
> 
> Interesting, haven't done the math. But personally I prefer the surround monitor vs a giant tv sized monitor in my face. Just wish someone would make an IPS 27" 1440 monitors with a proper bezel.


Not sure what you mean by 'giant tv sized monitor?' what monitor are you talking about?


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Card's a beast on stock cooling!
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6586677*


Is that with the stock SC BIOS as well?


----------



## veedubfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Not sure what you mean by 'giant tv sized monitor?' what monitor are you talking about?


I would assume 5k would only be worth using at 50+ inches. Otherwise seems like a waste of pixel density.


----------



## carlhil2

If MC doesn't have these cards in by next Tuesday, I'll be buying my second card from Amazon. MC seems to be last in the gpu loop...


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*


mm dat foot.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veedubfreak*
> 
> I would assume 5k would only be worth using at 50+ inches. Otherwise seems like a waste of pixel density.


your FUNNY, that 5k monitor he has is the single most BEAUTIFUL monitor I have ever seen, it is not large 28 inches and those pixels looks GOOOOOOD not a wasted pixel there


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> your FUNNY, that 5k monitor he has is the single most BEAUTIFUL monitor I have ever seen, it is not large 28 inches and those pixels looks GOOOOOOD not a wasted pixel there


Come and join the club bro. You know u want to!!


----------



## koc6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> mm dat foot.


Nice catch


----------



## veedubfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> your FUNNY, that 5k monitor he has is the single most BEAUTIFUL monitor I have ever seen, it is not large 28 inches and those pixels looks GOOOOOOD not a wasted pixel there


See that just seems like overkill. These 27" 1440 monitors have as much pixel density as I can imagine needing. But I have full 180 degree field of view in every game, and its just so much more immersive than than throwing all those at a single monitor.

Preferences are preferences.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Come and join the club bro. You know u want to!!


I am getting CLOSE bro, all these bios breakthroughs happening now that skyn3t is BACK


----------



## veedubfreak

Speaking of feet, this is what happens when your titan with full waterblock falls off the footstool you're working on it at and smashes your toe.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veedubfreak*
> 
> Speaking of feet, this is what happens when your titan with full waterblock falls off the footstool you're working on it at and smashes your toe.


Ouch, well at least it cushioned the TX


----------



## StarDragon

What software does everyone use to OC and set fan profiles with?

I normally use EVGA Precision, but it is currently making my mouse cursor disappear in every game I play.
So its time for something else.


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarDragon*
> 
> What software does everyone use to OC and set fan profiles with?
> 
> I normally use EVGA Precision, but it is currently making my mouse cursor disappear in every game I play.
> So its time for something else.


Afterburner


----------



## Swolern

@ StarDragon. Never heard of that before. Make sure you have the newest PX version. If not there is Afterburner here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Ouch, well at least it cushioned the TX


Haha. Titan X>Toe


----------



## StarDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> Afterburner


That's what it was!

Thanks, I was in a complete brain fart and forgot what it was called.


----------



## veedubfreak

I use psx but i'm on water so i dont have to worry about fan speed.


----------



## ssgwright

sky can you hook me up with your bios?


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> not sure if you can get over 1.27v?


Software only reads 1.21v though right ?
Even if your card is at 1.27v ?

Is there any way to correctly read the voltage or has that already been fixed ?


----------



## cstkl1

@skyn3t
Bro hook me up with that bios.
Fedup with all the broken pl on few bioses i tested.

Ures was magic on tb.


----------



## ANGELPUNISH3R

So i've just built a new system it has two titian x in sli. However when im at the desk top one of them idles at about 65 degrees. The core clock wont go below 810mhz and the memory sits maxed at 1752mhz. This has something to do with my multi monitor set up because when i unplug one the drop down to normal and idle about 40 degrees. Is it normal for the card to idle that high under a multi monitor setup? Does and one else have this issue?

If it makes a difference on one monitor is 4k and the other is a 3440x1440.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cstkl1

hmm nvidia driver 350. vs the whql.

Voltage on stock bios increased to max 1.25
max overvolt now is 93 instead of 112 so default has increased.

infact now i reverted back to original bios and it works great. Dont need the sc tdp bios atm.

Testing now 1460 on sli.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> hmm nvidia driver 350. vs the whql.
> 
> Voltage on stock bios increased to max 1.25
> max overvolt now is 93 instead of 112 so default has increased.
> 
> infact now i reverted back to original bios and it works great. Dont need the sc tdp bios atm.
> 
> Testing now 1460 on sli.


You're saying the 350 driver changed stock voltage?

you mean stock vanilla bios ?


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veedubfreak*
> 
> I would assume 5k would only be worth using at 50+ inches. Otherwise seems like a waste of pixel density.


your assumption would be wrong.

The 5K is a 27" monitor w/ 218PPI - higher than any monitor out there.

As far as high res is concerned, the 5K monitor is the best out there.

Plus, it makes the Titan X in 4-Way SLI all the more worth it.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> You're saying the 350 driver changed stock voltage?
> 
> you mean stock vanilla bios ?


yes.

just tested. my clocks
now at default is 260 with ov 93max = [email protected]/1.249slied
before was 248 ov 112max = [email protected]/1.230 slied

only throttle is in firestrike gpu test 1. but gaming at 110.. no throttle. so just gonna use this since the temps are way lower. this is my 24/7 gaming.

sc max bios used to do 1480 on older driver. this new driver it resulted back to 1463 but way hotter. since pl 80-90 cannot be used.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> your assumption would be wrong.
> 
> The 5K is a 27" monitor w/ 218PPI - higher than any monitor out there.
> 
> As far as high res is concerned, the 5K monitor is the best out there.
> 
> Plus, it makes the Titan X in 4-Way SLI all the more worth it.


bro have you tried the original bios with the new driver.

i know pl is affected by temps but on water now i find it much more game stable at lower temps and better clock speeds than sc 425 bios.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> bro have you tried the original bios with the new driver.
> 
> i know pl is affected by temps but on water now i find it much more game stable at lower temps and better clock speeds than sc 425 bios.


Original 'SC' BIOS or the Vanilla BIOS?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Original 'SC' BIOS or the Vanilla BIOS?


Vanila Bios

i just went back to it with driver 350. now gaming at 1460. powerlimit 110ov93 ( thats the max and default voltage max now increased to 1.249v instead of 1.23v)
clocks now increased to 260

other than firestrike gpu test 1 and 3dmark 11 . the powerlimit doesnt trip in games so.. just gonna use this. no gain from mod bios in games. Temps are way lower etc.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Vanila Bios
> 
> i just went back to it with driver 350. now gaming at 1460. powerlimit 110ov93 ( thats the max and default voltage max now increased to 1.249v instead of 1.23v)
> clocks now increased to 260
> 
> other than firestrike gpu test 1 and 3dmark 11 . the powerlimit doesnt trip in games so.. just gonna use this. no gain from mod bios in games. Temps are way lower etc.


So you're using PrecisionX for voltage control?

Will try out the vanilla BIOS and see how it does.

The MAXAIR BIOS was the best for me - 1440Mhz in 4-Way SLI but the power draw was too much @ 1.274V (>1700W) so I'm back to the SC-425 where the max wattage is <1450.

Any idea when the new Afterburner (4.1.1) will be out?


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> your assumption would be wrong.
> 
> The 5K is a 27" monitor w/ 218PPI - higher than any monitor out there.
> 
> As far as high res is concerned, the 5K monitor is the best out there.
> 
> Plus, it makes the Titan X in 4-Way SLI all the more worth it.


i have 32inch 4K AND ITS GOOD 5k at 27inch your eyes cant tell the difference unless your like 10cm away from the screen
look it up online, if i could i would have a 40inch 4K ips
these high realizations are made for big screens


----------



## cstkl1

So you're using PrecisionX for voltage control?

Will try out the vanilla BIOS and see how it does.

The MAXAIR BIOS was the best for me - 1440Mhz in 4-Way SLI but the power draw was too much @ 1.274V (>1700W) so I'm back to the SC-425 where the max wattage is <1450.

Any idea when the new Afterburner (4.1.1) will be out?[/quote]
Px for clock and voltage. Ab for monitoring. 24/7 setup. This is what i run since gtx780. It always works.

I only used px monitor just now to confirm the voltage. But its disabled.
Driver 350 made whatever clocks i had on the whql questionsble.
So hence y i retested the vanila.
Since you game. Really hope ure feedback.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> i have 32inch 4K AND ITS GOOD 5k at 27inch your eyes cant tell the difference unless your like 10cm away from the screen
> look it up online, if i could i would have a 40inch 4K ips
> these high realizations are made for big screens


Don't tell me what my eyes can and can't see.

I have a 4K & 5K monitor in front of me now and can see the difference as clear as night and day. Both are 27" monitors.

I've had monitor setups ranging from 3x 1600P to 4K Surround to 5K.

I speak from experience, not assumptions, and random articles on the web.


----------



## Silent Scone

Mreh, I still think 27-28" is too poky for 4 and 5k personally. I could tell the difference between 1440p but not by much, would much prefer a bigger panel.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> I have a 4K & 5K monitor in front of me now and can see the difference as clear as night and day. Both are 27" monitors.
> 
> I've had monitor setups ranging from 3x 1600P to 4K Surround to 5K.
> 
> I speak from experience, not assumptions, and random articles on the web.


Don't tell me what my eyes can and can't see.
I just think it's a waste as you can't tell to much with a tiny screen my 32 inch is here until we get some bigger 5k monitors out
There's a lot of info out there mite look better than 1080p but your not getting the full effect, I've got to sit 3ft I frount of mine, there's lots of stuff about it on the net, 1400p 27inch is great, anything more to small


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Mreh, I still think 27-28" is too poky for 4 and 5k *personally*. I could tell the difference between 1440p but not by much, would much prefer a bigger panel.


key word - personally.

That's what the others have failed to state before commenting about 5K etc. as matter of fact.

Have you had a 5K monitor?

My RoG Swift 1440P @ 27" looks like crap compared to the 5K. I actually 'downgraded' since I was running 4K Surround before. The only reason I use it is for 144Hz & G-Sync.

However, a single monitor @ 14.7MP is one of the best things I've experienced.

Having said that, if they come out w/ a 32" 5K IPS panel w/ G-Sync, that would be the sweet spot IMO.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> not sure if you can get over 1.27v?
> LoL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's true, then a person can get officially on the 3dmark hall of fame ladder.
> 
> Maxwell is truly amazing on air cooling, nevermind water or better, unreal:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Out of curiosity MrTOOSHORT but what Asic you card read? Got one 81.3 % and the other 67.9 %. Need to put these babies on water soon. They do get hot if your ambient is around 28 C. Also anyone else having problems with driver 347.88 fail during farcry 4 gameplay? I am getting a display driver error only on this game.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike211*
> 
> I have 4x EVGA GeForce GTX TITAN X Superclocked


I am so jelly
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> Well here it is in all it's glory!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to test it out and see what improvements it has over a single 980 kingpin, just need to sell the two 980 kingpins i have and i'll be able to afford the 2nd card and the EK blocks for it. Anyone interested in buying one let me know. Picked up a 2 way Nvidia Claw logo LED SLI bridge too in the same order, so i'm set to hook up the 2nd card when i find a buyer for my kingpins and the waterblock that i attached to it.
> 
> My Caselabs SMA8 Case just shipped today as well, so it'll look pretty empty until i get that 2nd TITAN X in there!


What happened to your budget????


----------



## Nytestryke

So I have just finished my loop and gotten my first opportunity to check out my X, It seems to max out at 1300/1853 on stock bios. I could of probably pushed memory higher but these are preliminary results to see the increase gained from potentially the 425 SC bios. Temps never over 36C (underwater).

Happy so far


----------



## bracco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Holynacho*
> 
> yes, thermal pad them.


Thanks, got both cards put together and the loops are bleeding, hopefully I dont have any issues when I fire it up tomorrow afternoon.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Also noticed my EK backplates are not the same, one of them the screws sit flush, which i think is how they both should be, the other they protrude. Going to have to contact them on Monday and see what my options are.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> i have 32inch 4K AND ITS GOOD 5k at 27inch your eyes cant tell the difference unless your like 10cm away from the screen
> look it up online, if i could i would have a 40inch 4K ips
> these high realizations are made for big screens


@Baasha is right

ure like comparing old plasma tv 42inch 1333x768 and a 32inch 1080p.

pixels 1:1 ratio is irregardless on the size and the fidelity can been seen.

1080p Hey, not too rough
1440p Hurt me plenty
4k is Ultra-Violence
5k is Nightmare!

anyway @Baasha hoping for youre feedback. cause on the net ure one of the two that post videos on gameplay etc.


----------



## supermi

Hahaha, yeah that 5k is CLEAR as can be! Glossy and 5k there are basically no pixels to be seen ... Seeing that monitor was like seeing my Nexus 10 tablet for the first time 2560 by 1600 and at this point I wish it had more pixel density but it is nice.

4K is noticable in comparison to that 5k at 27 inches, 70% more pixels








A little bigger would be better 30-34 for me , but man that 5k is CRISP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> nope - water cooling - but at 1440 / 4K, different story re.TitanX vs 980


Clock for clock TitanX should be significantly faster and from my exp it is. Those 980s are obviously after-market cooled and OC'd significantly. Also the driver...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> @ StarDragon. Never heard of that before. Make sure you have the newest PX version. If not there is Afterburner here.
> Haha. Titan X>Toe


That is still the old AB...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> yes.
> 
> just tested. my clocks
> now at default is 260 with ov 93max = [email protected]/1.249slied
> before was 248 ov 112max = [email protected]/1.230 slied
> 
> only throttle is in firestrike gpu test 1. but gaming at 110.. no throttle. so just gonna use this since the temps are way lower. this is my 24/7 gaming.
> 
> sc max bios used to do 1480 on older driver. this new driver it resulted back to 1463 but way hotter. since pl 80-90 cannot be used.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Vanila Bios
> 
> i just went back to it with driver 350. now gaming at 1460. powerlimit 110ov93 ( thats the max and default voltage max now increased to 1.249v instead of 1.23v)
> clocks now increased to 260
> 
> other than firestrike gpu test 1 and 3dmark 11 . the powerlimit doesnt trip in games so.. just gonna use this. no gain from mod bios in games. Temps are way lower etc.


OK so... from what I read:
- 350.05 = bad driver
- EVGA-OC-425 BIOS is worse than any stock you have?

What is actually the best combo that you got your card at stable? BIOS, driver... From what I read it looked to me that the only thing EVGA-OC-425 does is remove the power limit.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Hahaha, yeah that 5k is CLEAR as can be! Glossy and 5k there are basically no pixels to be seen ... Seeing that monitor was like seeing my Nexus 10 tablet for the first time 2560 by 1600 and at this point I wish it had more pixel density but it is nice.
> 
> 4K is noticable in comparison to that 5k at 27 inches, 70% more pixels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little bigger would be better 30-34 for me , but man that 5k is CRISP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Running 5K Dell for months now. Opted for it after trying 21:9 3440x1440, 144Hz ROG and Acer, [email protected]"... everything... The clarity is so good.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Clock for clock TitanX should be significantly faster and from my exp it is. Those 980s are obviously after-market cooled and OC'd significantly. Also the driver...
> That is still the old AB...
> 
> OK so... from what I read:
> - 350.05 = bad driver
> - EVGA-OC-425 BIOS is worse than any stock you have?
> 
> What is actually the best combo that you got your card at stable? BIOS, driver... From what I read it looked to me that the only thing EVGA-OC-425 does is remove the power limit.


350 is better. Btw where you read its worse?? Wasnt really following
So far 4-5 percent increase in firestrike gpu score
Higher utilization of powerlimit
Best is currently vanilla with 350. 1462mhz on sli as oppose to 1455 on 425sc.
It throttles only in 3dmark, tombraider ssaa 2x slightly
Rest nope. Temps way lower. So currently i am back to vanila.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> 350 is better. Btw where you read its worse?? Wasnt really following
> So far 4-5 percent increase in firestrike gpu score
> Higher utilization of powerlimit
> Best is currently vanilla with 350. 1462mhz on sli as oppose to 1455 on 425sc.
> It throttles only in 3dmark, tombraider ssaa 2x slightly
> Rest nope. Temps way lower. So currently i am back to vanila.


Vanilla as in "any non EVGA-OC-425" like in normal EVGA-OC or even more vanillaish non-OC from Asus/EVGa/GB...

Do you use water? Accelero? Stock cooler?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Vanilla as in "any non EVGA-OC-425" like in normal EVGA-OC or even more vanillaish non-OC from Asus/EVGa/GB...
> 
> Do you use water? Accelero? Stock cooler?


Stock on water. Yup vanila. It seems best with 350.
I really didnt see any gain on those mod bios for now. Their pl ranges are wonky n causes issue. Waiting for skyn3t bios.

Last time with my tb. His bios on vid voltage 1.065/1.0875v was at 1202.

Replaying all ubi screwed up engines.
First up watchdogs. With everything cranked up with txaa4x n texture also 1440p txaa4x on max config file with supersampling disabled.. Finally min 60fps.


----------



## Hawk777th

On stock bios does dragging the Voltage slider up do anything on PX? I got to 1450 with out any V bump. Haven't tried it yet.

Also you lucky dogs with those 5K monitors. I got to play with the 5K Mac and was blown away. Maybe one day haha.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> On stock bios does dragging the Voltage slider up do anything on PX? I got to 1450 with out any V bump. Haven't tried it yet.
> 
> Also you lucky dogs with those 5K monitors. I got to play with the 5K Mac and was blown away. Maybe one day haha.


Ure clocks will increase. . Should hit 1500 easy.


----------



## brandon02852

This sucks. Some people are hitting 1450 core with no addiional voltage but I max out at 1470 with the 1.281V bios. What the hell?


----------



## Hawk777th

I also have a 68% ASIC card so I gave up worrying about that haha. My OG Titans had marginal ASIC and OCd good. The old silicon lottery.

Does dragging the voltage slider actually cook the warranty does it like write something to bios that you did it?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> I also have a 68% ASIC card so I gave up worrying about that haha. My OG Titans had marginal ASIC and OCd good. The old silicon lottery.
> 
> Does dragging the voltage slider actually cook the warranty does it like write something to bios that you did it?


How is any aib going to prove soft oc. ??
Anyway ure limited by pl n temps. So no worries. It will downclock n downvolt.


----------



## Seanay00

So ive been thinking of getting of these weapons for my surround gaming. Granted its only 5760x1080 res but even at that res my GTX780ti Matrix has its work cut out with stuff maxed out. I was going to add another and hope that DirectX 12 will live up to its name and pool GPU vram. I have been enjoying stutter free gaming with a single GPU lately and would like to keep it that way me thinks....


----------



## V3teran

Skyn3t.....can i try out your bios as i may be able to get my card past 1600mhz stable?
Thankyou.


----------



## Theboy995

One question, put the fan at 100% while playing, can be dangerous? or no risk?
thank you


----------



## toncij

I'm on stock air and not sure what to think of it. Using 425 BIOS, haven't touched voltage but my card, when boosting to 1402, drops to 1350ish. Temps are low 70s... GPU-Z reports VRel cap (blue) but that is reported even for boost of 1250 (no OC besides EVGA-SC). Sometimes I get a driver crash of machine freeze with +125MHz there....

Should I up the voltage? How much?


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theboy995*
> 
> One question, put the fan at 100% while playing, can be dangerous? or no risk?
> thank you


It will just wear the fan out quicker. But if you don't mind the noise go for it haha.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theboy995*
> 
> One question, put the fan at 100% while playing, can be dangerous? or no risk?
> thank you


Nope.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> I'm on stock air and not sure what to think of it. Using 425 BIOS, haven't touched voltage but my card, when boosting to 1402, drops to 1350ish. Temps are low 70s... GPU-Z reports VRel cap (blue) but that is reported even for boost of 1250 (no OC besides EVGA-SC). Sometimes I get a driver crash of machine freeze with +125MHz there....
> 
> Should I up the voltage? How much?


Can yo do me a favor try using driver 350
Back to ure original vanilla bios non mod
First test at default pl 100. Do increament of 13. So try 260 etc. adjust from here with increament or decrease of 13,26,39 etc. once its stable

Just push pl to 110 n overvolt to 92mv

Try all of these with full fan speed.

Just try. Didnt really test on air other than to check my asic.

See whether ure clocks are better n more stable.

If ure throttling alot. Then flash at this point a mod bios. Try to atain same clock at stock voltage n overvolt clock. Adjust the pl till you dont throttle.

Which is more stable?


----------



## Renairy

Never heard of a driver adjusting GPU voltages and clocks.
Thats the first ever.

You sure your setup isn't playing up ?
@cstkl1


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Never heard of a driver adjusting GPU voltages and clocks.
> Thats the first ever.
> 
> You sure your setup isn't playing up ?
> @cstkl1


It happened during the wonder driver with my tb
Its happening now for 350. Tested it few times with whql.

Take a whirl. The clock increase was because of the boost is based on stock voltage. Hence y now 1.249v its 1466.
Also in my opinion the vanila clock tables are more inline with the overvoltage with increament of 13.

No harm in u guys trying to disapprove.

Try it. All i know is now my both cards are running way better
N cooler.
Just a note that i am running on water so i get more headway on default pl.
Again not benching. Just 24/7 gaming.

This is y i want skyn3t bios. His bios stock v adjusted to the driver n gave mr more mhz less voltage for tb with nvidia magic driver.

Btw note i havent tested cyclops n others. Mainly that sc425 variants.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> key word - personally.
> 
> That's what the others have failed to state before commenting about 5K etc. as matter of fact.
> 
> Have you had a 5K monitor?
> 
> My RoG Swift 1440P @ 27" looks like crap compared to the 5K. I actually 'downgraded' since I was running 4K Surround before. The only reason I use it is for 144Hz & G-Sync.
> 
> However, a single monitor @ 14.7MP is one of the best things I've experienced.
> 
> Having said that, if they come out w/ a 32" 5K IPS panel w/ G-Sync, that would be the sweet spot IMO.


Big words for a man on air









Your Swift doesn't look crap at all.

I'll give you another *personally*. I think 5k is a waste of time. Least of all on a small panel









I've been up to 5K on the DELL, then back to 3440x1440p, now I'm back on the Swift.

...You don't need that many pixels to be happy, it's just pub talk.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Temps are way lower etc.


With the 350 "hot fix" driver two things happen:

1. Voltage is higher and temps are higher, with the stock BIOS, the SC BIOS, and the 425 SC BIOS.

2. Cards boost higher, even at stock settings with stock BIOS.

Keep in mind that the SC 425 BIOS *IS* a stock EVGA SC BIOS, the only difference is power limit at default is higher (350w) and at +121% is 425w.

I posted my findings about this driver when it was first released on Guru3D about a week ago. It is posted earlier in this thread. I can't imagine how you're running cooler with it.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Big words for a man on air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Swift doesn't look crap at all.
> 
> I'll give you another *personally*. I think 5k is a waste of time. Least of all on a small panel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been up to 5K on the DELL, then back to 3440x1440p, now I'm back on the Swift.
> 
> ...You don't need that many pixels to be happy, it's just pub talk.


Bro i think ure both comparing on gaming experience rather than just visual fidelity.

I hear ya. Gsync hard to play without it.
But for some they prefer increased in graphic fidelity.
Took me awhile to adjust to swift to appreciate gsync coming from ips.

So the 5k gaming segment are just different taste.

Btw do you also mind testing driver 350 with vanilla.
Would prefer gamers to test this since we are not into benching. Want to see whats ure take on this since ure on wc as well.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Big words for a man on air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Swift doesn't look crap at all.
> 
> I'll give you another *personally*. I think 5k is a waste of time. Least of all on a small panel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been up to 5K on the DELL, then back to 3440x1440p, now I'm back on the Swift.
> 
> ...You don't need that many pixels to be happy, it's just pub talk.


I tend to agree with Scone. BUT like he said it's personal preference. I would personally never consider anything more aggressive (or smaller) than a 32" 4K, and it would have to also be a G-Sync monitor.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I tend to agree with Scone. BUT like he said it's personal preference. I would personally never consider anything more aggressive (or smaller) than a 32" 4K, and it would have to also be a G-Sync monitor.


Just the guy i was looking for. Have you tried the 350 drivers?? It better in my opinion. 4-5% on firestrike gpu scores.
Is it possible to do a mod bios on vanilla n just raise the pl limit only. Btw i dont know a thing about modding bioses etc so sorry for my ignorance.
My cards do not like the sc clocks increament of 13. It works great with vanilla n pairs well with ov.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> With the 350 "hot fix" driver two things happen:
> 
> *1. Voltage is higher and temps are higher, with the stock BIOS, the SC BIOS, and the 425 SC BIOS.
> 
> 2. Cards boost higher, even at stock settings with stock BIOS*.
> 
> Keep in mind that the SC 425 BIOS *IS* a stock EVGA SC BIOS, the only difference is power limit at default is higher (350w) and at +121% is 425w.
> 
> I posted my findings about this driver when it was first released on Guru3D about a week ago. It is posted earlier in this thread. I can't imagine how you're running cooler with it.


this bothered me.. so I went back to 34788. Would have called that a bugged driver not long ago,.


----------



## Renairy

I hear the EVGA SC BIOS does something more than the vanilla, read it somewhere here but for the life of me i cannot find it...

Newb question, what is the diff between SC and vanilla BIOS ?
Thanks in advance


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> With the 350 "hot fix" driver two things happen:
> 
> 1. Voltage is higher and temps are higher, with the stock BIOS, the SC BIOS, and the 425 SC BIOS.
> 
> 2. Cards boost higher, even at stock settings with stock BIOS.
> 
> Keep in mind that the SC 425 BIOS *IS* a stock EVGA SC BIOS, the only difference is power limit at default is higher (350w) and at +121% is 425w.
> 
> I posted my findings about this driver when it was first released on Guru3D about a week ago. It is posted earlier in this thread. I can't imagine how you're running cooler with it.


Cooler on vanila non modified bios. Tested sc non mod.. The clock increase of 13 with voltage pairing had issues. One card lower asic liked it. Higher asic didnt.

So.. Hence the request. Need a 250 watts 100% pl with 300 watts max @ 120%. No adjustment on clock tables. Boost enabled. For vanila.

That would be the idle for 24/7. As thr card is voltage limited. Dont see thr benefit of going above 300.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Cooler on vanila non modified bios. Tested sc non mod.. The clock increase of 13 with voltage pairing had issues. One card lower asic liked it. Higher asic didnt.
> 
> So.. Hence the request. Need a 300 watts 100% pl with 350 max. No adjustment on clock tables. Boost enabled. For vanila.
> 
> That would be the idle *ideal* for 24/7.


Fixed the ideal part since we're talking about BIOS's and Boost lol.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> I hear the EVGA SC BIOS does something more than the vanilla, read it somewhere here but for the life of me i cannot find it...
> 
> Newb question, *what is the diff between SC and vanilla BIOS* ?
> Thanks in advance


+127 MHz to core
No boost limit
More aggressive boost table

This is comparing the stock EVGA SC BIOS to stock nVIDIA BIOS.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Nope.
> Can yo do me a favor try using driver 350
> Back to ure original vanilla bios non mod
> First test at default pl 100. Do increament of 13. So try 260 etc. adjust from here with increament or decrease of 13,26,39 etc. once its stable
> 
> Just push pl to 110 n overvolt to 92mv
> 
> Try all of these with full fan speed.
> 
> Just try. Didnt really test on air other than to check my asic.
> 
> See whether ure clocks are better n more stable.
> 
> If ure throttling alot. Then flash at this point a mod bios. Try to atain same clock at stock voltage n overvolt clock. Adjust the pl till you dont throttle.
> 
> Which is more stable?


PL is ...?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Big words for a man on air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Swift doesn't look crap at all.
> 
> I'll give you another *personally*. I think 5k is a waste of time. Least of all on a small panel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been up to 5K on the DELL, then back to 3440x1440p, now I'm back on the Swift.
> 
> ...You don't need that many pixels to be happy, it's just pub talk.


To be honest - ever since I've bought Retina MBP I've been hooked on high-DPI; but I'm a programmer and highly value sharp text. I also highly value sharpness of the image overall: games look incredible, especially some games like Diablo 3, Shadows of Mordor and similar that can harness higher pixel count using quality textures and high-poly counts or (like D3) similar-to-hand-drawn graphics that looks like printed.

If only 21:9 6K existed with 144Hz


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> +127 MHz to core
> No boost limit
> More aggressive boost table
> 
> This is comparing the stock EVGA SC BIOS to stock nVIDIA BIOS.


What are these two ?

No boost limit
More aggressive boost table

Vanilla BIOS's have boost limits ?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Is it possible to do a mod bios on vanilla n just raise the pl limit only. Btw i dont know a thing about modding bioses etc so sorry for my ignorance.


The BIOS 4-pack link in my sig has a GM200 425 BIOS. This is the stock nVIDIA BIOS, with 350w default TDP and 425w max TDP. Try it.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> What are these two ?
> 
> No boost limit
> More aggressive boost table
> 
> Vanilla BIOS's have boost limits ?


They can. It is a value that the card will not boost past on it's own. Usually something like PX and AB can override this.

More aggressive boost table just means that the card has higher frequency at each step in the boost table, compared to the stock BIOS. The stock EVGA SC BIOS makes the card about 12% faster, which is a pretty good bump for someone who does not like to OC. I'd say that's worth an extra $29 to someone like that.


----------



## overclockerz

I owns 2 original Titan. You guys think it be worthwhile to upgrade? Financially wise, i can afford 2 titan x given that i be using the sales proceed from my 2 titan to fund the purchase plus maybe a couple of hundreds out from pocket. However, is it worth it? titan sli to titan x sli? I am running on the Samsung 27'inch monitor with 120Hz refresh rate.

Or should i upgrade to 3 gtx 980? any issue with tri-sli gtx 980?


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> PL is ...?
> To be honest - ever since I've bought Retina MBP I've been hooked on high-DPI; but I'm a programmer and highly value sharp text. I also highly value sharpness of the image overall: games look incredible, especially some games like Diablo 3, Shadows of Mordor and similar that can harness higher pixel count using quality textures and high-poly counts or (like D3) similar-to-hand-drawn graphics that looks like printed.
> 
> If only 21:9 6K existed with 144Hz


We can dream









Didnt know the new driver changed the voltage. Might grab it.


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockerz*
> 
> I owns 2 original Titan. You guys think it be worthwhile to upgrade? Financially wise, i can afford 2 titan x given that i be using the sales proceed from my 2 titan to fund the purchase plus maybe a couple of hundreds out from pocket. However, is it worth it? titan sli to titan x sli? I am running on the Samsung 27'inch monitor with 120Hz refresh rate.
> 
> Or should i upgrade to 3 gtx 980? any issue with tri-sli gtx 980?


Are you running 1080 or 1440?

Tri Sli isn't going to scale as well as two single powerful cards. A single OC Titan X is very close to SLI OG Titans so you would be close to doubling your performance. If the cost is worth it its for you to decide.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Didnt know the new driver changed the voltage. Might grab it.


I didn't like it, and went back to the 347.88 driver myself. This is either a glitch in the driver, or nVidia has discovered that a lot of TX cards need a touch more voltage to be fully stable. Dunno, but I didn't see any point in having higher temps for no reason, in my case at least.


----------



## Hawk777th

Oh well then never mind. If you didnt get any better clocks forget it lol.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> well i'm kinda disappointed since someone got 48.avg somehow
> 
> disabling some unattractive options like motionblur might boost the avg fps pretty nicely


You have GOT to be glkjdgkl kidding me









This is absolute bullcrap, unacceptable. Jeez. The whole reason i was sticking with the ROG Swift instead of like the Acer XB280HK 4k one or the new ROG Swift 4k one is that i could use DSR to take advantage of the SLI TITAN X capabilities but in games that don't have SLI support i won't have crap framerate cuz i can turn DSR off and be back at 1440p native.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> U cannot dsr with sli n gsync.
> Need downsampling.


wait a minute....i remember that dsfix from dark souls 1 had a downsampling option, i wonder if dks2 has it in gedosato as well. That would pretty much give the same effect, i used to use the full filtering/downsampling option in dsfix all the time. Completely forgot about that.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Hello TXs


Ok...you just convinced me. I was thinking of how to proceed with my build, just bought one TITAN X, and i'm advertising my two GTX 980 kingpins for sale in order to go SLI for my water cooled caselabs SMA8 rig. But i don't quite have enough to buy both cards AND the waterblocks, so i had option A: buy the 2nd TITAN X and just water cool the CPU for a couple months till i can afford the waterblocks, running the SLI T-Xs on air for a bit Option B: Buy the water blocks and cool my current TITAN X and buy the other one later

That TITAN X SLI looks so good in that SMA8 that i'm jumping to get the 2nd card, i can get the EK blocks in a month or so.

EDIT: Oh, and love that mayhem's ice white







(at least i think it's the ice white?) using the same for my SMA8 build


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockerz*
> 
> I owns 2 original Titan. You guys think it be worthwhile to upgrade? Financially wise, i can afford 2 titan x given that i be using the sales proceed from my 2 titan to fund the purchase plus maybe a couple of hundreds out from pocket. However, is it worth it? titan sli to titan x sli? I am running on the Samsung 27'inch monitor with 120Hz refresh rate.
> 
> Or should i upgrade to 3 gtx 980? any issue with tri-sli gtx 980?


Two is better than three
And that one tx u will miss it when no support for sli
I use two for swift coming from two tb. Its bliss. Min fps 60fps. So far in all my games.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> We can dream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didnt know the new driver changed the voltage. Might grab it.


How far actually are we safe to boost voltage in Precision from EVGA-SC-425?
Is going over 85°C safe anyway?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> They can. It is a value that the card will not boost past on it's own. Usually something like PX and AB can override this.
> 
> More aggressive boost table just means that the card has higher frequency at each step in the boost table, compared to the stock BIOS. The stock EVGA SC BIOS makes the card about 12% faster, which is a pretty good bump for someone who does not like to OC. I'd say that's worth an extra $29 to someone like that.


That might be a reason mine is unstable...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I didn't like it, and went back to the 347.88 driver myself. This is either a glitch in the driver, or nVidia has discovered that a lot of TX cards need a touch more voltage to be fully stable. Dunno, but I didn't see any point in having higher temps for no reason, in my case at least.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> Ok...you just convinced me. I was thinking of how to proceed with my build, just bought one TITAN X, and i'm advertising my two GTX 980 kingpins for sale in order to go SLI for my water cooled caselabs SMA8 rig. But i don't quite have enough to buy both cards AND the waterblocks, so i had option A: buy the 2nd TITAN X and just water cool the CPU for a couple months till i can afford the waterblocks, running the SLI T-Xs on air for a bit Option B: Buy the water blocks and cool my current TITAN X and buy the other one later
> 
> That TITAN X SLI looks so good in that SMA8 that i'm jumping to get the 2nd card, i can get the EK blocks in a month or so.


This is one nice case for WC system. Which one is it? What do you have in it?


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veedubfreak*
> 
> Might wanna tweak your color balance


Yeah i know, i don't have a camera atm, had to use my friends laptop webcam to take pictures of it....720p acer crystal eye cam...circa. 1997 i think.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> mm dat foot.


strange i didn't notice that haha. as mentioned i don't have a cam so i have to bug the only camera owner in backwater USA population 900 to take a picture, and he insists on doing it himself. Luckily we still have UPS out here in nowhereland so i'm getting a somewhat decent camera via amazon soon. I just can't do this card the injustice of off-kilter, yellowed, foot photos....not this card.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockerz*
> 
> I owns 2 original Titan. You guys think it be worthwhile to upgrade? Financially wise, i can afford 2 titan x given that i be using the sales proceed from my 2 titan to fund the purchase plus maybe a couple of hundreds out from pocket. However, is it worth it? titan sli to titan x sli? I am running on the Samsung 27'inch monitor with 120Hz refresh rate.
> 
> Or should i upgrade to 3 gtx 980? any issue with tri-sli gtx 980?


Oh definitely worth it, unless you're using the titan specifically for pro CAD work or something as the TITAN X doesn't have the double precision, but for gaming it's great. GTX 980s are great too though, i have two of the GTX 980 Kingpin, and the only reason i'm selling these to someone is my plan to go either triple ROG swift surround 1440p or possibly even 5k. Otherwise the 980s 4gb framebuffer is more than enough. But the TITAN X is definitely a large upgrade from the original TITAN, even the 980 is a pretty decent upgrade of 25-30%ish over the TITAN


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> How far actually are we safe to boost voltage in Precision from EVGA-SC-425?
> Is going over 85°C safe anyway?
> That might be a reason mine is unstable...
> 
> This is one nice case for WC system. Which one is it? What do you have in it?


I don't know most I take cards up to is 80C.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> How far actually are we safe to boost voltage in Precision from EVGA-SC-425?
> Is going over 85°C safe anyway?
> That might be a reason mine is unstable...
> 
> This is one nice case for WC system. Which one is it? What do you have in it?


The case is a Caselabs SMA8, he's got his build log linked in his sig if you wanna check it out. I ordered the same case myself, just waiting on Fedex Ground to deliver it in a couple days. They're quite expensive though, mine cost $680 with tax/shipping etc.. (although i did order 2 radiator mounts and a reservoir mount, so that's $60-70 there) It's a great case, best in the world in my opinion (unless you want one of the even bigger ones) It's designed similar to the Corsair 900D but MUCH MUCH better, it has a "car door style" handle to open the door, is larger, has a metal plate seperating the bottom and top section, support more fans/radiators, is made of sturdy aluminum rather than chinese pressed steel like almost all other cases which makes it just as strong as the 900D but only weighs ~27 lbs vs 42 lbs for the 900D etc..

It has mounting for a 480 radiator in the top on it's own but you have to buy rad mounts for other places if you need more. I'm running an XSPC EX480 on top, and i bought a 360mm front rad mount running a Black Ice GTX 360 in front, then i put a 560mm rad mount in bottom to run an EK XTC 420mm radiator in the basement compartment. But you can fit much more, up to: a 480 on top, 420 in front, 560 in front basement, 360/420 in back of basement (depends on your power supply size) and if you choose the fan hole cutout option for the middle plate: another 360 rad there. You can really customize them too, you can make the motherboard tray upside down like he does in that picture (reverse atx style) you can customize it to fit the uber large HPTX type dual cpu motherboards (did i mention the motherboard tray actually slides out of the case so you can just slip the mobo out and tweak something then put it back in?) you can have it painted whatever color or combination of color you want etc.. best cases out there.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> strange i didn't notice that haha. as mentioned i don't have a cam so i have to bug the only camera owner in backwater USA population 900 to take a picture, and he insists on doing it himself. Luckily we still have UPS out here in nowhereland so i'm getting a somewhat decent camera via amazon soon. I just can't do this card the injustice of off-kilter, yellowed, foot photos....not this card.


Well, the avatar of yours didn't mind who got the camera









Anyway... this card is amazing: stock cooler EVGA-SC-425 BIOS and additional boosts of +137/+46 and voltage to +43mV made it stable for long working at boost 1440.4Mhz with no throttling and 76°C with - lol - fan at 85%







))

But this shows incredible water-cooling potential... even thinking about Accelero, but problems mounting it sound more serious than mounting a water block and setting it up.

What I'm not sure about:

- if I'm using an EVGA-SC-425 BIOS, will 6+8 pin power be enough? What is the power limit and what is the requirement of such TDP that is boosted this way?
- at boost operation 1440.4MHz my card reports ~85% TDP at all times - how much is healthy?


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> What I'm not sure about:
> 
> - if I'm using an EVGA-SC-425 BIOS, will 6+8 pin power be enough? What is the power limit and what is the requirement of such TDP that is boosted this way?
> - at boost operation 1440.4MHz my card reports ~85% TDP at all times - how much is healthy?


The titanX will throttle at 400W regardless of bios setting, so gpu will take care of itself.

pcie specs allow 300W----75W from mobo pins + 150W from 8pin + 75W from 6 pin, however those are just specs not limits.

The 8 pin uses 3x12v pins, connnector/wire rated at 8 amps, so 8 pin can handle 8amp*12v=96Wx3 or 288W. The 6 pin uses 2x12v pins so 192W. mobo has some safety built in, but just leave it at 75W. So once you push 288+192+75 = 555W then you will have worries. Since card cant draw more than 400W, you wont have issues...assuming your psu can handle it.


----------



## toncij

What I'm not sure about:

- if I'm using an EVGA-SC-425 BIOS, will 6+8 pin power be enough? What is the power limit and what is the requirement of such TDP that is boosted this way?
- at boost operation 1440.4MHz my card reports ~85% TDP at all times.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> The titanX will throttle at 400W regardless of bios setting, so gpu will take care of itself.
> 
> pcie specs allow 300W----75W from mobo pins + 150W from 8pin + 75W from 6 pin, however those are just specs not limits.
> 
> The 8 pin uses 3x12v pins, connnector/wire rated at 8 amps, so 8 pin can handle 8amp*12v=96Wx3 or 288W. The 6 pin uses 2x12v pins so 192W. mobo has some safety built in, but just leave it at 75W. So once you push 288+192+75 = 555W then you will have worries. Since card cant draw more than 400W, you wont have issues...assuming your psu can handle it.


AX1500 should handle one 5960X and one TitanX I hope (4x8GB memory and several SSDs with a sound card don't waste that much).

I'm now thinking of moving to EKWB system for cpu and Titan (single loop should be enough I guess) from H110 and this stock air. Need a new case for that tho. Corsair 900D was an option, but I've seen a nice pic a few posts up with a great WC room...


----------



## Jpmboy

@skyn3t
@Cyclops

hey guys... I know this is telling about my "filing" diligence since I rename these for ease of flashing... but this bios has been working best for me and I've run just about every one posted in this and a few other threads. I'm not 100% sure if it's an MBT mod I made of cyclops original bios or what.

cyclops2.zip 150k .zip file


I don't see anything special in there, just seems to run the coolest with highest clocks on my pair of cards.

@MrTOOSHORT - which bios have you been using while still (cold) air cooled? The stock SC bios?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> What I'm not sure about:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> - if I'm using an EVGA-SC-425 BIOS, will 6+8 pin power be enough? What is the power limit and what is the requirement of such TDP that is boosted this way?
> - at boost operation 1440.4MHz my card reports ~85% TDP at all times
> 
> 
> .
> AX1500 should handle one 5960X and one TitanX I hope (4x8GB memory and several SSDs with a sound card don't waste that much).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm now thinking of moving to EKWB system for cpu and Titan (single loop should be enough I guess) from H110 and this stock air. Need a new case for that tho. Corsair 900D was an option, but I've seen a nice pic a few posts up with a great WC room...


One TX on a 5960X rig does not even turn on the cooling fan on a 1500i. I'm running 2 TX and a 5960X. The PSU barely breaks a sweat - ever.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> One TX on a 5960X rig does not even turn on the cooling fan on a 1500i. I'm running 2 TX and a 5960X. The PSU barely breaks a sweat - ever.


Yeah, silent.







And that is what I like. Now, need to see how much hassle is really water on this platform. Back in the days when I used water (Pentium 4) it wasn't overly difficult. But later, on non Extreme boards placing those backplates proved to be pain - always pressuring some solders for pins etc.
For AIO I'm using now (H110) I did not need a backplate. Hope same applies for EKWB too.

Looping a TX with 5960X (runs 4.5 without a sweat on H110) should work.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> What I'm not sure about:
> 
> - if I'm using an EVGA-SC-425 BIOS, will 6+8 pin power be enough? What is the power limit and what is the requirement of such TDP that is boosted this way?
> - at boost operation 1440.4MHz my card reports ~85% TDP at all times.
> AX1500 should handle one 5960X and one TitanX I hope (4x8GB memory and several SSDs with a sound card don't waste that much).
> 
> I'm now thinking of moving to EKWB system for cpu and Titan (single loop should be enough I guess) from H110 and this stock air. Need a new case for that tho. Corsair 900D was an option, but I've seen a nice pic a few posts up with a great WC room...


yeah your good for 2 or 3 titanX's, and im on ek waterblock with 1 loop with 360 and 280 rads. I have 850W evga g2 for 1 titanx and 4790K my psu fan is always on minimum. If I run furmark (set core affinity to cpu 0) and run prime 28.5 on rest of cores, I can pull 705W from wall...which is an unrealistic but max load. And that includes 2 pumps, 11 fans, etc. Gaming, highest is 450W from wall. (doesnt include my monitor).

also backplates are much better designed now...EK's has rubber gasket like here.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Well, the avatar of yours didn't mind who got the camera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway... this card is amazing: stock cooler EVGA-SC-425 BIOS and additional boosts of +137/+46 and voltage to +43mV made it stable for long working at boost 1440.4Mhz with no throttling and 76°C with - lol - fan at 85%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ))
> 
> But this shows incredible water-cooling potential... even thinking about Accelero, but problems mounting it sound more serious than mounting a water block and setting it up.
> 
> What I'm not sure about:
> 
> - if I'm using an EVGA-SC-425 BIOS, will 6+8 pin power be enough? What is the power limit and what is the requirement of such TDP that is boosted this way?
> - at boost operation 1440.4MHz my card reports ~85% TDP at all times - how much is healthy?


lol, yeah that was taken on a MUCH better camera. A $600 Nikon that i used to have. How the mighty megapixels have fallen....lol

And yes, absolute agree. this card is BEASTLY. Check this out



Started up DA: Inquisition and started pumping till i hit +250mhz core and +100 mem and took this screenshot, 100% stable, 79C even with fans down to 1600rpm, 1451mhz core ON AIR with STOCK NVIDIA BIOS!!!









I bumped up to 1,477 and was fine with no artifacting but got a crash after a couple minutes, a driver hang error. I haven't modified the card in any way from stock though, so i might add custom bios, drivers, voltage etc.. and see if i can hit the ~1,475-1,500 mark on air possibly.

Oh and did i mention i'm doing this on my lowly backup gaming rig? An I5 3570K at stock 3.5ghz with a cheapo Asrock H61 mobo lol. Can't wait to see if it'll boost higher on my I7 4930K and Rampage IV Black Edition


----------



## skyn3t

@DarkIdeals the 348 I believe still a crap driver I believe I got some bad feedback on those in trem of oc. For some works fine but it depends the hardware setup you have "lucky I would say" then you go for top oc and score.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> lol, yeah that was taken on a MUCH better camera. A $600 Nikon that i used to have. How the mighty megapixels have fallen....lol
> 
> And yes, absolute agree. this card is BEASTLY. Check this out
> 
> 
> 
> Started up DA: Inquisition and started pumping till i hit +250mhz core and +100 mem and took this screenshot, 100% stable, 79C even with fans down to 1600rpm, 1451mhz core ON AIR with STOCK NVIDIA BIOS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bumped up to 1,477 and was fine with no artifacting but got a crash after a couple minutes, a driver hang error. I haven't modified the card in any way from stock though, so i might add custom bios, drivers, voltage etc.. and see if i can hit the ~1,475-1,500 mark on air possibly.
> 
> Oh and did i mention i'm doing this on my lowly backup gaming rig? An I5 3570K at stock 3.5ghz with a cheapo Asrock H61 mobo lol. Can't wait to see if it'll boost higher on my I7 4930K and Rampage IV Black Edition


Not EVGA BIOS? HMM. What is your ASIC?


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> @skyn3t
> @cyclops
> 
> hey guys... I know this is telling about my "filing" diligence since I rename these for ease of flashing... but this bios has been working best for me and I've run just about every one posted in this and a few other threads. I'm not 100% sure if it's an MBT mod I made of cyclops original bios or what.
> 
> cyclops2.zip 150k .zip file
> 
> 
> I don't see anything special in there, just seems to run the coolest with highest clocks on my pair of cards.
> 
> @MrTOOSHORT - which bios have you been using while still (cold) air cooled? The stock SC bios?


Hey JPM what bios is that?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> Hey JPM what bios is that?


Looks like he modded a Cyclops bios. What voltage do you get JPM and does it downclock?


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> lol, yeah that was taken on a MUCH better camera. A $600 Nikon that i used to have. How the mighty megapixels have fallen....lol
> 
> And yes, absolute agree. this card is BEASTLY. Check this out
> 
> 
> 
> Started up DA: Inquisition and started pumping till i hit +250mhz core and +100 mem and took this screenshot, 100% stable, 79C even with fans down to 1600rpm, 1451mhz core ON AIR with STOCK NVIDIA BIOS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bumped up to 1,477 and was fine with no artifacting but got a crash after a couple minutes, a driver hang error. I haven't modified the card in any way from stock though, so i might add custom bios, drivers, voltage etc.. and see if i can hit the ~1,475-1,500 mark on air possibly.
> 
> Oh and did i mention i'm doing this on my lowly backup gaming rig? An I5 3570K at stock 3.5ghz with a cheapo Asrock H61 mobo lol. Can't wait to see if it'll boost higher on my I7 4930K and Rampage IV Black Edition


Nice clocks I can hold 1477 with Overvoltage all Stock Nvidia bios. But can do 1450 Stock V These things must be beast under water. Fans and V is up as I was benching but still amazing to see an OC like this haha!


Can these cards turn the fan off when they are cool or do they need it all the time?


----------



## SweWiking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> @DarkIdeals the 348 I believe still a crap driver I believe I got some bad feedback on those in trem of oc. For some works fine but it depends the hardware setup you have "lucky I would say" then you go for top oc and score.


Hey Skynet, any chanse you will be posting a TX bios anytime soon ?


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Big words for a man on air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Swift doesn't look crap at all.
> 
> I'll give you another *personally*. I think 5k is a waste of time. Least of all on a small panel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been up to 5K on the DELL, then back to 3440x1440p, now I'm back on the Swift.
> 
> ...You don't need that many pixels to be happy, it's just pub talk.


lol.. I don't. I think 1440P on a 27" is crap.

More pixels is always better. Ergo, 5K FTW.

The great thing is, we have choices. Imagine that.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> Hey JPM what bios is that?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Looks like he modded a Cyclops bios. What voltage do you get JPM and does it downclock?


yes it down clocks and down volts. Runs @ 1.274V (by gpuZ) at full load. it's just a slight twist on the original cyclops bios... i think.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweWiking*
> 
> Hey Skynet, any chanse you will be posting a TX bios anytime soon ?


he's working on it.


----------



## lilchronic

msi
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> lol.. I don't. *I think 1440P on a 27" is crap.*
> 
> More pixels is always better. Ergo, 5K FTW.
> 
> The great thing is, we have choices. Imagine that.


If it's on a TN panel it is.









Personally my korean monitor looks better than the swift.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweWiking*
> 
> Hey Skynet, any chanse you will be posting a TX bios anytime soon ?


We are working one it. We already have top score with it performance wise is better that you guys are using but still in testing


----------



## bracco

Up and running and doing some testing!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Not sure what I am going to do with the blacks. The Other card is my Xonar i pulled out, didn't like the look of it sandwiched between these new cards, and it was making the bottom card a little warmer.


----------



## Swolern

Clean rig Bracco.


----------



## Baasha

4-Way SLI scaling was crap w/ the release drivers. Improved a LOT w/ the 350.05 driver.

However, 3-Way SLI scaling is phenomenal @ 5K.

Review:


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> @skyn3t
> @Cyclops
> 
> hey guys... I know this is telling about my "filing" diligence since I rename these for ease of flashing... but this bios has been working best for me and *I've run just about every one posted in this and a few other thread*s. I'm not 100% sure if it's an MBT mod I made of cyclops original bios or what.
> 
> cyclops2.zip 150k .zip file
> 
> 
> I don't see anything special in there, just seems to run the coolest with highest clocks on my pair of cards.
> 
> @MrTOOSHORT - which bios have you been using while still (cold) air cooled? The stock SC bios?


...lol - I have a folder with about 8 different ones posted here and also 'home-made' ...unfortunately, my naming convention wasn't as good as it should have been and I don't even know anymore which one is which







...so far unmodded / original -name Cyclops and EVGA SC are the best and 'steadiest'
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> We are working one it. We already have top score with it performance wise is better that you guys are using but still in testing


...nice, look forward to it... one thing re. testing though: I noticed that the 'Hotfix' 350.05 driver, while stable on the Titan X, nevertheless has some issues with some custom Bios @ 980 Cl...i.e. w/ just 2 of 4 cards that are otherwise identical...no such issue with 347.xx ...not sure if that has any impact on your custom Titan X but it might be worth it to test the new sky Bios on several drivers...and btw, *thanks* for working on this !


----------



## bracco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Clean rig Bracco.


Thanks!: )


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> lol.. I don't. I think 1440P on a 27" is crap.
> 
> More pixels is always better. Ergo, 5K FTW.
> 
> The great thing is, we have choices. Imagine that.


True, our needs are all indeed different. I can see photographers just loving 5K with those huge 20+ megapixel DSLR pics they take.

Myself, I'm a fairly competitive FPS gamer, have been for a long time. I need high refresh, fast pixel response and minimal input lag. Anything else is a bonus.







I'm at the point now where I just want to move past 27", to the next best thing for gaming at 30+ inches. This is my third 27" monitor and I'm kinda over it. I am also a single monitor kind of guy, at least when it comes to gaming.







At work I use 4 monitors.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Got my Titan X installed yesterday, it replaced a 295X2 and 290X in TriFire setup. Did some benchmark comparisons here.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1550527/295x2-290x-trifire-vs-titan-x-3440x1440/0_50

Edit: Also as far as monitors are concerned; don't think I could easily give up my 3440x1440 21:9 monitor. Quite possibly one of the best upgrades I've done in a long time. I think going back to a 16:9 monitor would probably feel like going from a 16:9 to a 4:3 monitor


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> 4-Way SLI scaling was crap w/ the release drivers. Improved a LOT w/ the 350.05 driver.
> 
> However, 3-Way SLI scaling is phenomenal @ 5K.
> 
> Review:


Nice! +rep.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Not EVGA BIOS? HMM. What is your ASIC?


Nope, mine is the regular Nvidia version, bought it from Nvidia website since the EVGA ones are nowhere to be found lately. Cost me $60 sales tax though, but it's worth it









My ASIC is 76% according to GPU-Z, but i honestly don't put much stock into ASIC. I had a card with a 75% ASIC, so real similar to this, a 980 G1 gaming, that wouldn't boost very well. Think it hit like 1,430 or something and hit a wall. On air of course, as high ASIC is supposed to be good for air with low ASIC being good for water.


----------



## SweWiking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> We are working one it. We already have top score with it performance wise is better that you guys are using but still in testing


Thats awesome, thank you!


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> You have GOT to be glkjdgkl kidding me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is absolute bullcrap, unacceptable. Jeez. The whole reason i was sticking with the ROG Swift instead of like the Acer XB280HK 4k one or the new ROG Swift 4k one is that i could use DSR to take advantage of the SLI TITAN X capabilities but in games that don't have SLI support i won't have crap framerate cuz i can turn DSR off and be back at 1440p native.


I might be thinking of something else, but doesn't DSR not work with sli?


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Nice clocks I can hold 1477 with Overvoltage all Stock Nvidia bios. But can do 1450 Stock V These things must be beast under water. Fans and V is up as I was benching but still amazing to see an OC like this haha!
> 
> 
> Can these cards turn the fan off when they are cool or do they need it all the time?


Yeah indeed, i'm curious to check the memory OC like you did but i'm scared of how hot they get. Seriously have you felt the card while a game/benchmark is running? Touching the VRAM chips will literally BURN your finger if you leave it for a second or two. Hell, even the hot air coming out the exhaust from the bracket can almost burn you. Although i guess that's a good thing actually, since it's getting all the heat off of the GPU itself, i'd rather that hot air not STAY in the card lol. Honestly though, for a reference cooler the TITAN X is pretty darn good i must say. with the 50-55ish % fan profile i had set while overclocking it was only BARELY audible over my four SP120 Quiet Editions running at 1450rpm each, and stuck to that 68C temp which is perfectly fine.

After seeing these results i know for sure i'll be able to break 1,500 core when i get these on water, especially since these results are on my $60 mobo. I might even be able to hit 1,475-1,500ish on air with custom bios, added voltage, better drivers etc.. because i had absolutely NO stability issues whatsoever at 1,451 core, so it does seem a bit odd that it'd just crash at 1,477. You'd think i'd get artifacting or something first since i only added +25mhz offset from the stable OC of 1,451. And like skynet was saying the driver i'm using isn't the best, with some people complaining.

Oh, and as far as i know you can't turn the fan "off", at least it doesn't turn off on it's own. You might be able to make it turn off via software possibly, or just by opening the card and disconnecting the 3/4 pin header connection.


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> Yeah indeed, i'm curious to check the memory OC like you did but i'm scared of how hot they get. Seriously have you felt the card while a game/benchmark is running? Touching the VRAM chips will literally BURN your finger if you leave it for a second or two. Hell, even the hot air coming out the exhaust from the bracket can almost burn you. Although i guess that's a good thing actually, since it's getting all the heat off of the GPU itself, i'd rather that hot air not STAY in the card lol. Honestly though, for a reference cooler the TITAN X is pretty darn good i must say. with the 50-55ish % fan profile i had set while overclocking it was only BARELY audible over my four SP120 Quiet Editions running at 1450rpm each, and stuck to that 68C temp which is perfectly fine.
> 
> After seeing these results i know for sure i'll be able to break 1,500 core when i get these on water. I might even be able to hit 1,475-1,500ish on air with custom bios, added voltage, better drivers etc.. because i had absolutely NO stability issues whatsoever at 1,451 core, so it does seem a bit odd that it'd just crash at 1,477. You'd think i'd get artifacting or something first since i only added +25mhz offset from the stable OC of 1,451. And like skynet was saying the driver i'm using isn't the best, with some people complaining.
> 
> Oh, and as far as i know you can't turn the fan "off", at least it doesn't turn off on it's own. You might be able to make it turn off via software possibly, or just by opening the card and disconnecting the 3/4 pin header connection.


Ya I have seen they get hot. I have never put my hand on them to find out. I do know that they seem to get hot enough to become unstable. One time I benched I held a 140MM fan on the ram chips and got stable in Valley where I couldnt before. I dont really ever OC unless I am benching. I have another TX sitting here waiting to go in so will have more than enough at stock clocks without bothering to OC etc.

As far as fan off some of the new 900 Series cards turn them off below like 60C.

Maybe when an AIO cooler comes for them if ever I will go that way. I have built enough full loops I just am lazy now. And I swap GPUs a bunch so taking it all apart new blocks gets old haha. These are amazing cards. These coolers have been awesome since Titan OG. You could OC the crap out of the original Titan and not heat the cooler up. But that may have been due to the fact they didnt overclock nearly as far as these TX do. Its kinda cool the whole cooler works as a heatsink not just the fins so the whole thing dumps heat. Slick design just cant beat water though.


----------



## moeqawama

Well I certainly have a big dilemma at the moment. I'm replacing the Titan x stock cooler with an accelero xtreme IV, and all but two screws came out; now they're stripped ?. I'm trying to decide if I should be a little ballsy and use a dremel tool to get them out. Anyone have any tips on how to get stripped electronics screws out?


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> I might be thinking of something else, but doesn't DSR not work with sli?


Well that's what i'm talking about, but apparently it's only if you're using g-sync AND sli at the same time. But even so, that ruins the entire point of having an ROG swift if i can't use G-sync and i need SLI even with TITAN X's to get full 144fps at 1440p.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moeqawama*
> 
> Well I certainly have a big dilemma at the moment. I'm replacing the Titan x stock cooler with an accelero xtreme IV, and all but two screws came out; now they're stripped ?. I'm trying to decide if I should be a little ballsy and use a dremel tool to get them out. Anyone have any tips on how to get stripped electronics screws out?


get a small electric drill with a narrow bit. Be VERY careful, and drill into the head of the screw and the bit will latch onto it and you can put it into reverse and "suck" the screw out.

Other than that, the way i've gotten stripped fan/radiator screws out is by getting a slightly larger screwdriver than the one normally used for that screw, so it will still be able to hook into the screwhead with it being stripped. The fatter screwdriver head will make up for the screw being widened by the stripping. Be careful not to try too hard though or you can make it even worse and the whole head will bust off. I've had unfortunate experience with that before. And it is not fun being forced to drill into a pcb to extract a headless screw.


----------



## Hawk777th

On those I would try a pair of needle nose vice grips and back them out. Hate drilling near a PCB so easy to slip. Up to you.


----------



## moeqawama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> get a small electric drill with a narrow bit. Be VERY careful, and drill into the head of the screw and the bit will latch onto it and you can put it into reverse and "suck" the screw out.
> 
> Other than that, the way i've gotten stripped fan/radiator screws out is by getting a slightly larger screwdriver than the one normally used for that screw, so it will still be able to hook into the screwhead with it being stripped. The fatter screwdriver head will make up for the screw being widened by the stripping. Be careful not to try too hard though or you can make it even worse and the whole head will bust off. I've had unfortunate experience with that before. And it is not fun being forced to drill into a pcb to extract a headless screw.


When you say drill into the head, do you mean right down in the middle of the screw? I appreciate the tips by the way!


----------



## Mike211

EVGA GeForce GTX TITAN X Superclocked is Awesome


----------



## Manac0r

So I flashed using Sheyster's AiRMAX bios (thank you kindly sir). But using 347.88 I can't even add +50 to the core without the drivers crashing.

Granted I'm on a Rampage III extreme, with an i980x at 4.3ghz and 1250W thermaltake PSU but seeing people clock to 1400 is getting my OCD active. Any advice or what I could try? Hot Fix drivers? Cyclop2 bios? Or have I just got a stubborn card...

E: Also with the modded bios I don't need to add any extra voltage via PX or afterburner? And I shouldn't try, right?


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moeqawama*
> 
> When you say drill into the head, do you mean right down in the middle of the screw? I appreciate the tips by the way!


sorry double post


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moeqawama*
> 
> When you say drill into the head, do you mean right down in the middle of the screw? I appreciate the tips by the way!


Yup, you want to line up the drill bit directly in the center of the stripped screw, this allows you to grip the "core" of the screw in order to yank it out by reversing direction on the drill. It also makes it less likely for you to hit something important if you slip while using the drill, and believe me you don't want to slip







But if you are careful and it's not a super small screw you should be fine.

But you might want to try the other method i mentioned first just because it's a little safer. Try to find a slightly larger screwdriver than the one normally used for those and it might allow you to get it out. You'd be better off throwing these away once you get them out too, i've accidentally re-used stripped screws when re-attaching them months later after forgetting about them being stripped.


----------



## toncij

Now I wish there was a service you can actually pay to sort your machine - you buy them parts and pay to assemble WC...


----------



## koc6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moeqawama*
> 
> Well I certainly have a big dilemma at the moment. I'm replacing the Titan x stock cooler with an accelero xtreme IV, and all but two screws came out; now they're stripped ?. I'm trying to decide if I should be a little ballsy and use a dremel tool to get them out. Anyone have any tips on how to get stripped electronics screws out?


Very easy to get them out, just use a sharp knife to open the screws , the sharp edges of the knife will hold the screw very well.


----------



## moeqawama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> Yup, you want to line up the drill bit directly in the center of the stripped screw, this allows you to grip the "core" of the screw in order to yank it out by reversing direction on the drill. It also makes it less likely for you to hit something important if you slip while using the drill, and believe me you don't want to slip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if you are careful and it's not a super small screw you should be fine.
> 
> But you might want to try the other method i mentioned first just because it's a little safer. Try to find a slightly larger screwdriver than the one normally used for those and it might allow you to get it out. You'd be better off throwing these away once you get them out too, i've accidentally re-used stripped screws when re-attaching them months later after forgetting about them being stripped.


I appreciate the tips. +1 rep. I'll try it out and let you know.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> 4-Way SLI scaling was crap w/ the release drivers. Improved a LOT w/ the 350.05 driver.
> 
> However, 3-Way SLI scaling is phenomenal @ 5K.


Great videos man, but in future videos can you make it so you always compare framerate/VRAM usage with AA on/off? Also, do you think 5K with no AA is viable? Does it look good and clean?

Also, can you make a 2-Way SLI review or are the framerates horrible?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Amazing cards really. Still breaking in the cards but I am impressed with it. Just a quick OC on core under stock bios and boom 15221 on firestrike extreme. BTW the upload to the hall of fame should not be automatic after you finish the run?

Now to put the blocks and flash sky bios.


----------



## hatlesschimp

you only use the pvc washers on the backplate side of the gpu, yeah??? My backplate is not getting any contact with the thermal pads highlighted in red in the picture.







The waterblock side of the pads are all making contact.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Great videos man, but in future videos can you make it so you always compare framerate/VRAM usage with AA on/off? Also, do you think 5K with no AA is viable? Does it look good and clean?
> 
> Also, can you make a 2-Way SLI review or are the framerates horrible?


Even with a single non-OC TX 5K framerate is "fine" even at Shadow of Mordor. I get around 30-40 average with my config ([email protected],9GHz, 32GB, TX oc @ constant boost 1474)


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Even with a single non-OC TX 5K framerate is "fine" even at Shadow of Mordor. I get around 30-40 average with my config ([email protected],9GHz, 32GB, TX oc @ constant boost 1474)


Which settings are those at? I have a 5960X @ 4.5, 64GB 2133 and currently a 750 Ti just so I can use the computer in the meantime. I'm getting my two Titan X's tomorrow.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moeqawama*
> 
> Well I certainly have a big dilemma at the moment. I'm replacing the Titan x stock cooler with an accelero xtreme IV, and all but two screws came out; now they're stripped ?. I'm trying to decide if I should be a little ballsy and use a dremel tool to get them out. Anyone have any tips on how to get stripped electronics screws out?


Don't do anything with a drill that you would regret later...lol
try these
http://www.amazon.com/Alden-4507P-Grabit-Broken-Extractor/dp/B000Q60UOO
have stripped some myself on my some other card while putting on w/c or taking it off.
always have a very very good screw driver in the future t6 , or whatever works, not the cheap micro precision kit ones (like what I had).


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Which settings are those at? I have a 5960X @ 4.5, 64GB 2133 and currently a 750 Ti just so I can use the computer in the meantime. I'm getting my two Titan X's tomorrow.


5K @ Ultra setting.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> 5K @ Ultra setting.


With or without AA? Does SLI worsen FPS in Shadow of Mordor because on Baashas videos he has really low FPS in comparison.


----------



## MunneY

OMG! I can finally post in here!!!!!!!

I'll get to testing mine again... but in the mean time..

http://www.overclock.net/t/1540623/sponsored-build-log-envy-custom-1-off-parvum-5960x-gtx-titan-x-sli/100_100#post_23782096


----------



## toncij

Well, not sure. Haven't played a lot lately but even Benchmark doesn't go below 30 FPS I think. Will test and report back ASAP.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Well, not sure. Haven't played a lot lately but even Benchmark doesn't go below 30 FPS I think. Will test and report back ASAP.


That'd be awfully kind of you to do.


----------



## HatallaS

Any one knows where to get the EVGA AIO cooler from? The innochill is also not available is it?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> OMG! I can finally post in here!!!!!!!
> 
> I'll get to testing mine again... but in the mean time..
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1540623/sponsored-build-log-envy-custom-1-off-parvum-5960x-gtx-titan-x-sli/100_100#post_23782096


Welcome to the club!


----------



## Theboy995

for a titan x air stock that bios is better?

the GM200SC-425.ROM OR GM200SC-MAXAIR?

thank you very much


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> That'd be awfully kind of you to do.


Dell 5K, Ultra, no reductions.

44/36/34 is the framerate for benchmark of SoM on:

[email protected] stock (3.5 turbo)
32GB [email protected] strap 100/2400MHz
TX @127+172/boost (constant, no throttling) 1513Mhz/ [email protected] EVGA-SC-425, voltage +56mV
68°C @ Stock air cooler 90% (very loud air stream sound, no vent buzzing or coil whine). After half an hour game it gets to 74°C.
ASIC 64.4%

RAM with XMP and with [email protected] 4.4+ gives 1-3 fps more, not really important so I save power lately









http://valid.canardpc.com/204cdz - this is the same except for memory which went a bit down to get capacity ([email protected] instead of [email protected]). CPU can go a bit higher since strap is 127 not 125.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=m73r6

Moving to custom WC loop soon, hope for better.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Great videos man, but in future videos can you make it so you always compare framerate/VRAM usage with AA on/off? Also, do you think 5K with no AA is viable? Does it look good and clean?
> 
> Also, can you make a 2-Way SLI review or are the framerates horrible?


Thanks!

I actually did turn AA off during the video if you watch where I compared the different games. The performance hit w/ AA @ 5K is significant but it still does great.

I think 5K w/ no AA is definitely viable. I would say it's iffy at 4K but 5K is so damn awesome @ 218PPI that AA is nearly unnecessary in most games.

Here is the chart (towards the end of the video) for 3-Way SLI @ 5K w/ AA etc. maxed out:



http://imgur.com/EQgF9IC


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I actually did turn AA off during the video if you watch where I compared the different games. The performance hit w/ AA @ 5K is significant but it still does great.
> 
> I think 5K w/ no AA is definitely viable. I would say it's iffy at 4K but 5K is so damn awesome @ 218PPI that AA is nearly unnecessary in most games.
> 
> Here is the chart (towards the end of the video) for 3-Way SLI @ 5K w/ AA etc. maxed out:
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/EQgF9IC


At what clocks do you keep your each TX? You have just even a bit higher min-framerate, but awesome avg and max.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> At what clocks do you keep your each TX? You have just even a bit higher min-framerate, but awesome avg and max.


In 3-Way I was at 1440Mhz / 8112Mhz.

In 4-Way I'm using the SC-425 BIOS and so I'm only at 1329Mhz (very mild OC) but same 8112Mhz on the Mem.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theboy995*
> 
> for a titan x air stock that bios is better?
> 
> the GM200SC-425.ROM OR GM200SC-MAXAIR?
> 
> thank you very much


SC-425 is better for 24/7 use...


----------



## brandon02852

For those with thr Artic Accelero Xtreme IV cooler, replacing the stock thermal compound with Liquid Ultra has decreased load temps by 3-4C for me.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon02852*
> 
> For those with thr Artic Accelero Xtreme IV cooler, replacing the stock thermal compound with Liquid Ultra has decreased load temps by 3-4C for me.


I was gonna use liquid ultra but was advised not to as it eats aluminum. I noticed the base of the accelero is made from copper but is the gpu heatsink made from aluminum?


----------



## Lourad

Will be joining the owners club soon, 2 EVGA TX SC's on the way thanks to TigerDirect. Can't wait to replace my 780's.


----------



## Theboy995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> SC-425 is better for 24/7 use...


I just put the MaxAir and it works more stable, is dangerous this bios? Because RECOMMEND better the other?

thank you


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moeqawama*
> 
> Well I certainly have a big dilemma at the moment. I'm replacing the Titan x stock cooler with an accelero xtreme IV, and all but two screws came out; now they're stripped ?. I'm trying to decide if I should be a little ballsy and use a dremel tool to get them out. Anyone have any tips on how to get stripped electronics screws out?


Don't try to find a work around with stuff you have at home for that. Go to the hardware store and get a tapout set to take them out properly.

Something like this:

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Bosch-Screw-Extractor-Black-Oxide-Drill-Set-12-Piece-B46215/203598110?MERCH=REC-_-NavPLPHorizontal1_rr-_-NA-_-203598110-_-N

(just to show what it is, don't know if those are small enough or not)


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theboy995*
> 
> I just put the MaxAir and it works more stable, is dangerous this bios? Because RECOMMEND better the other?
> 
> thank you


Well, it supports higher voltage so the card will run hotter. Just keep an eye on your temps and adjust your fan speed as needed.


----------



## brandon02852

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> I was gonna use liquid ultra but was advised not to as it eats aluminum. I noticed the base of the accelero is made from copper but is the gpu heatsink made from aluminum?


The heatsink is copper. The heatsink is contacting the GPU die which is not aluminum.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I actually did turn AA off during the video if you watch where I compared the different games. The performance hit w/ AA @ 5K is significant but it still does great.
> 
> I think 5K w/ no AA is definitely viable. I would say it's iffy at 4K but 5K is so damn awesome @ 218PPI that AA is nearly unnecessary in most games.
> 
> Here is the chart (towards the end of the video) for 3-Way SLI @ 5K w/ AA etc. maxed out:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/EQgF9IC


Good work on that chart Bash. Putting that VRAM to work!!









So can you tell a visual difference with 0AA vs 2xMSAA @ 5k? I know I could at 4K @ 27inches.


----------



## Theboy995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Well, it supports higher voltage so the card will run hotter. Just keep an eye on your temps and adjust your fan speed as needed.


thanks for answering so fast

I have the fan set to the EVGA PrecisionX in automatic with these values, I can rest easy? or may be dangerous? many thanks


----------



## Soup4you2

You can add me to the club as well now. Quad Titan-X with 3 sexy 4k displays









Still waiting on the water blocks, and GTA V / Project CARS


----------



## bracco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soup4you2*
> 
> You can add me to the club as well now. Quad Titan-X with 3 sexy 4k displays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting on the water blocks, and GTA V / Project CARS


That is one beautiful beast!


----------



## Lourad

Really cool setup, and Grats on the Titans.


----------



## RedM00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soup4you2*
> 
> You can add me to the club as well now. Quad Titan-X with 3 sexy 4k displays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting on the water blocks, and GTA V / Project CARS


Beautiful setup, and beautiful dog


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soup4you2*
> 
> You can add me to the club as well now. Quad Titan-X with 3 sexy 4k displays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting on the water blocks, and GTA V / Project CARS


I just showed your pic to my wife...

"Look honey, that guy has FOUR of those thousand dollar video cards". I think she feels better now.









Now when I want to add one more, it won't be such a big deal.


----------



## SynchroSCP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soup4you2*
> 
> You can add me to the club as well now. Quad Titan-X with 3 sexy 4k displays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting on the water blocks, and GTA V / Project CARS


What's it like to be king?


----------



## szeged

that dog has a sweet racing sim setup, you should ask him to borrow it sometime.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchroSCP*
> 
> What's it like to be king?


It's good, of course.


----------



## DADDYDC650

*Just purchased an EVGA GTX Titan X SC from TigerDirect for a grand total of $896 with free 2 day shipping. Winning!*









Time to sell my lovely MSI GTX 980 4G.


----------



## Soup4you2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I just showed your pic to my wife...
> 
> "Look honey, that guy has FOUR of those thousand dollar video cards". I think she feels better now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now when I want to add one more, it won't be such a big deal.


It's much easier when the woman is completely clueless when it comes to anything technology or prices associated with it.. plus the phrase "It's for the kids" goes a long ways


----------



## gavros777

Far cry 4 kept crashing on me so i went back to default settings on px to test it that way. Still was crashing after 30min to 1 hour of gameplay. Then flashed the original bios back kept all settings at default and just got a crash again. Can't believe this game still has problems after being out for so long.

Also at certain moments or it depends where you look at, the screen/colors become faded or washed out.

Anyone else has any problems with Far Cry 4?
By the way i have an original paid version of the game and not a pirated copy, just fyi.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Far cry 4 kept crashing on me so i went back to default settings on px to test it that way. Still was crashing after 30min to 1 hour of gameplay. Then flashed the original bios back kept all settings at default and just got a crash again. Can't believe this game still has problems after being out for so long.
> 
> Also at certain moments or it depends where you look at, the screen/colors become faded or washed out.
> 
> Anyone else has any problems with Far Cry 4?
> By the way i have an original paid version of the game and not a pirated copy, just fyi.


Np here. Whats ure ram??


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Np here. Whats ure ram??


I have corsair vengeance 32gb 1600mhz.
I'm researching my problem right now. I found people saying to turn off uplay overlay. Do you think that would help?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> I have corsair vengeance 32gb 1600mhz.
> I'm researching my problem right now. I found people saying to turn off uplay overlay. Do you think that would help?


That should be enough n can rule out instability.

I always run uplay overlay etc disabled n in offline mode.
It causes issues but not crashes.

Btw all ubi games i find txaa to be the best.


----------



## Soup4you2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Far cry 4 kept crashing on me so i went back to default settings on px to test it that way. Still was crashing after 30min to 1 hour of gameplay. Then flashed the original bios back kept all settings at default and just got a crash again. Can't believe this game still has problems after being out for so long.
> 
> Also at certain moments or it depends where you look at, the screen/colors become faded or washed out.
> 
> Anyone else has any problems with Far Cry 4?
> By the way i have an original paid version of the game and not a pirated copy, just fyi.


I was playing it earlier and had some issues, mostly with flickering in the background. I followed the instructions in the below page, still had some flickering, until i hit ctl+\ to window the screen, then went back into fullscreen. then everything was as it should be.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/2mt8fy/nvidia_users_who_stutter_in_far_cry_4_everyone/

As far as uplay overlay, ya disable that thing..


----------



## gavros777

Just tested it with uplay overlay off and got a freeze in like 10 minutes. Then when i was able to exit with ctrl alt del i got a message "far cry 4 has stopped working".
I'm using txaa too. I have triple buffering off by the way. Is that important?

Thanks for the help guys. I'll do more research and i'm positive i'll get it fixed.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Far cry 4 kept crashing on me so i went back to default settings on px to test it that way. Still was crashing after 30min to 1 hour of gameplay. Then flashed the original bios back kept all settings at default and just got a crash again. Can't believe this game still has problems after being out for so long.
> 
> Also at certain moments or it depends where you look at, the screen/colors become faded or washed out.
> 
> Anyone else has any problems with Far Cry 4?
> By the way i have an original paid version of the game and not a pirated copy, just fyi.


Same thing here. The flickering thing I found can be fixed by changing the refresh rate on the advanced menu. But still crashes. Original steam copy, of course, all updates. Let me known if disabling uplay fix it for you.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> On those I would try a pair of needle nose vice grips and back them out. Hate drilling near a PCB so easy to slip. Up to you.


That's actually a good idea, might work if the screw is raised up a bit from the board at all.


----------



## GiveMeHope

My card is arriving on Monday. I keep hearing to "test" the card properly before removing the cooler and attach a waterblock. How does that test work? Stress testing for a few hours? a day?


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manac0r*
> 
> So I flashed using Sheyster's AiRMAX bios (thank you kindly sir). But using 347.88 I can't even add +50 to the core without the drivers crashing.
> 
> Granted I'm on a Rampage III extreme, with an i980x at 4.3ghz and 1250W thermaltake PSU but seeing people clock to 1400 is getting my OCD active. Any advice or what I could try? Hot Fix drivers? Cyclop2 bios? Or have I just got a stubborn card...
> 
> E: Also with the modded bios I don't need to add any extra voltage via PX or afterburner? And I shouldn't try, right?


I kind of doubt your motherboard is holding you back too much as i was able to hit 1,451mhz on stock bios/voltage using a $60 Asrock H61m mini-itx motherboard and an I5 3570K @ 3.5ghz stock speed. I had the same kind of driver problem when i pushed it to 1,476mhz, but from what skynet was saying it might actually be the driver that's the problem, rather than us hitting the cards limits or anything.

Some things to try would be

a) rolling back one driver and see if it still supports the TITAN X, if so see if it still hangs up.

b) flashing bios, apparently the airmax and cyclops seem to both give decent results, although the cyclops is seeming to heat people's components up pretty high for some reason.

c) raise the fan speed profile to keep your temps low, as well as make sure the power target is at max. what settings were you trying when it crashed? How much memory increase? or did you just bump the core clock speed only?

It's possible you have a stubborn or bad card, but i would still expect at least a LITTLE bit over +50 core, especially if you are using the regular TITAN X and not the superclocked, as EVGA easily pops the SC up to 1,216mhz which is 141mhz boost over stock gpu boost 2.0 speed of 1,075.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Same thing here. The flickering thing I found can be fixed by changing the refresh rate on the advanced menu. But still crashes. Original steam copy, of course, all updates. Let me known if disabling uplay fix it for you.


Turning uplay overlay off didn't help. The flickering you mention is it when the screen fades or looks like the gamma went all the way to the max?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Turning uplay overlay off didn't help. The flickering you mention is it when the screen fades or looks like the gamma went all the way to the max?


Do which scene is this. Will try to recreate.
Nvr completed the game. But seriously no issue. Is ure cpu overclocked??


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Turning uplay overlay off didn't help. The flickering you mention is it when the screen fades or looks like the gamma went all the way to the max?


Yep. Like when you look at the mountains. It is really worse in sli. Both my original sli titans and now the titansX do the same. I found that playing with the refresh rate fix it. Start the game and then change the refresh rate in game. Not sure it fixed the crashes but turning off uplay make the fps go haywire from time to time, even with you standing still looking in the same direction. Let's hope for a new driver soon.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike211*
> 
> EVGA GeForce GTX TITAN X Superclocked is Awesome


Nice!
In Australia, them cards would of set you back $6000+
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soup4you2*
> 
> You can add me to the club as well now. Quad Titan-X with 3 sexy 4k displays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting on the water blocks, and GTA V / Project CARS


Holy.... Fire Truck !
I envy you.


----------



## DADDYDC650

*Anyone hop on the 10 percent off link deal via TigerDirect from a few days ago and have a Bank of America account? A Titan X SC for $896.99 awaits you.







*


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> That's actually a good idea, might work if the screw is raised up a bit from the board at all.


Tried that once, didn't go well. Too easy for the pliers to slip, slam shut and damage the board. As long as the bit is smaller than the size of the stripped out area of the screw, it will keep it from slipping onto the PCB.

Those tap outs don't have to be drilled very deep, just enough to get a bite. As long as the old cooler is still there to help provide some rigidity, the only risk is a few metal shavings (which if the screw it stripped you probably already have some on the PCB from that.)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soup4you2*
> 
> You can add me to the club as well now. Quad Titan-X with 3 sexy 4k displays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting on the water blocks, and GTA V / Project CARS


That Husky looks like he's gonna rip your throat out just for getting near that set-up.


----------



## Seyumi

Ok results are in for my 3x Titan X's AIOs:

Setup:

3x Stock Nvidia Titan X's with stock BIOS with EVGA 980 All-In-One liquid coolers

Case/Cooling: Caselabs Mercury S8. 7 intake fans. 6 exhaust fans (room for 1 more exhaust)

Fans: All Corsair SP120 Quiet Editions running at the static full speed of 1,450RPM 23dBA

GPU Fan speed: Lowest possible setting (22% around 1050RPM)

GPU setup: Sandwich stacked

Overclock: +220Mhz on all 3 cards (1435Mhz speed)

Highest temperature rating running intense GPU benchmarks: 60C (Probably 50C in games)

I couldn't find anything to measure GPU VRM & Memory temp unless someone can point me in the right direction

If this was Tri-SLI sandwich stacked on air, the GPU fans would probably be running at 100% at a full 5800RPM and would probably be reaching 90C+ and throttling. Plus 100x louder.

Yes I have room for 1 more AIO Titan X & a slot at the top to put the radiator but I don't think I'll need it! (at least just yet)

My biggest complaint is the motors make an annoying buzzing sound. I am VERY familiar with the problems all the Corsair CPU AIOs have and this isn't any of them. This isn't the sound of air trapped inside nor the sound of the pump getting too much voltage leading to a ticking sound. It's the same sound as a wire slightly touching one of your case fans or something. My suspicion is maybe the pump is getting too much voltage or this is just how they are. I have to run a voltage regulator on my Corsair CPU AIO H105 so it doesn't make a horrible grinding/ticketing sound. This might be happening because the Titan X's fan the pump leeches off of may have more amps than the 980s and this pump was made for the 980. That MAY be the cause but again unsure. When I just had one of these running, my fans running at 725RPM would cover up the sound. Having 3 of these now the buzzing sound grows. Now I can still SLIGHTLY hear it even when my fans are at full 1,450 RPM. Again not a big deal because I can't hear it at all when playing games or there's some type of background noise. Only in a quiet room with just my computer running I can hear the motors.

These AIOs perform in both performance and sound exactly where it should. Between air cooling and full water cooling. I am happy with the purchase but I wish it didn't have the buzzing sound. I may get a single Titan X AIO if EVGA ever comes out with one to see if the buzzing goes away. I don't think I can mod the voltage to the pump since it uses a weird small 4 pin connector that the GPU fan uses.

It's not pretty but it's functional! I stopped caring how the inside of my case looked a few years ago when I realized I was spending more time building my computers than actually using them. No window on my case. I recommend everyone try to do the same. It's like a weight has been lifted off your shoulders.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soup4you2*
> 
> You can add me to the club as well now. Quad Titan-X with 3 sexy 4k displays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting on the water blocks, and GTA V / Project CARS


Sweet!









What 4K monitors are those?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> Yeah, you want to center the drill so it's right in the middle of the screw. This allows you to get a better grip on the "core" of it in order to be able to yank it out by reversing the drill direction, as well as making it less likely that you'll slip while drilling, and believe me you do not want to slip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


If you are going to do thia be sure and use left hand drill bits!!!!!


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Dell 5K, Ultra, no reductions.
> 
> 44/36/34 is the framerate for benchmark of SoM on:
> 
> [email protected] stock (3.5 turbo)
> 32GB [email protected] strap 100/2400MHz
> TX @127+172/boost (constant, no throttling) 1513Mhz/ [email protected] EVGA-SC-425, voltage +56mV
> 68°C @ Stock air cooler 90% (very loud air stream sound, no vent buzzing or coil whine). After half an hour game it gets to 74°C.
> ASIC 64.4%
> 
> RAM with XMP and with [email protected] 4.4+ gives 1-3 fps more, not really important so I save power lately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/204cdz - this is the same except for memory which went a bit down to get capacity ([email protected] instead of [email protected]). CPU can go a bit higher since strap is 127 not 125.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=m73r6
> 
> Moving to custom WC loop soon, hope for better.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I actually did turn AA off during the video if you watch where I compared the different games. The performance hit w/ AA @ 5K is significant but it still does great.
> 
> I think 5K w/ no AA is definitely viable. I would say it's iffy at 4K but 5K is so damn awesome @ 218PPI that AA is nearly unnecessary in most games.


Thanks. I wonder if 2-Way SLI is viable. It seems that 3-Way SLI scaling, on at least Titan X, is off the charts in some titles. But maybe it's also because you're playing at 5K so the CPU is barely getting used but the GPUs are being pushed hard no matter what. But yeah, I hope 2-Way is enough. I don't really want to drop down from maximum settings to second best.


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> *Anyone hop on the 10 percent off link deal via TigerDirect from a few days ago and have a Bank of America account? A Titan X SC for $896.99 awaits you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


No where on the site do they list a Titan x? So where is it exactly?


----------



## Pikaru

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4564918

No idea why my results showing as invalid...


----------



## Lourad

You need to search for evg-102921095 to find it, when they are not in stock. When they are in stock a simple Titan search will do the trick.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxagamemnon*
> 
> No where on the site do they list a Titan x? So where is it exactly?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxagamemnon*
> 
> No where on the site do they list a Titan x? So where is it exactly?


http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=9687834


----------



## 0utf0xZer0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soup4you2*
> 
> You can add me to the club as well now. Quad Titan-X with 3 sexy 4k displays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting on the water blocks, and GTA V / Project CARS


What sort of frame rates are you getting? I don't think we've had anyone post 11520x2160 results yet, much less from a quad setup.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seyumi*
> 
> Ok results are in for my 3x Titan X's AIOs:


Out of curiousity, how hard would it be to restore the card to air cooling after installing the EVGA AIO?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4564918
> 
> No idea why my results showing as invalid...


did u disable hpet??


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> 
> you only use the pvc washers on the backplate side of the gpu, yeah??? My backplate is not getting any contact with the thermal pads highlighted in red in the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The waterblock side of the pads are all making contact.


Rule of thumb is to use washers for ANY screw that is directly touching the PCB, the reason you don't need washers on the waterblock side is that the screw head touches the block, so it isn't in actual contact with the PCB. And the screws on the backplate, only the four ones that surround the actual GPU die itself need washers. You know, the ones that you removed when taking off the cooler that had springs keeping them down. Most of the others on backplates don't touch the pcb so you're usually fine with just those four washers.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Don't do anything with a drill that you would regret later...lol
> try these
> http://www.amazon.com/Alden-4507P-Grabit-Broken-Extractor/dp/B000Q60UOO
> have stripped some myself on my some other card while putting on w/c or taking it off.
> always have a very very good screw driver in the future t6 , or whatever works, not the cheap micro precision kit ones (like what I had).


THIS ^

That's exactly what i'm talking about, use one of these extractor bits on an electric hand drill and it'll pull them right out.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> Any one knows where to get the EVGA AIO cooler from? The innochill is also not available is it?


Here

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=400-HY-H980-B1


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Do which scene is this. Will try to recreate.
> Nvr completed the game. But seriously no issue. Is ure cpu overclocked??


The freezes happen anywhere anytime. My cpu is an i7 3770k oc at 4.7ghz.
I suspect it might be some settings in the video options. Some people said nvidia's gameworks was causing problems to them. Don't really wanna turn the gameworks off though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Yep. Like when you look at the mountains. It is really worse in sli. Both my original sli titans and now the titansX do the same. I found that playing with the refresh rate fix it. Start the game and then change the refresh rate in game. Not sure it fixed the crashes but turning off uplay make the fps go haywire from time to time, even with you standing still looking in the same direction. Let's hope for a new driver soon.


I recently changed my monitor refresh rate from 144 to 120 so my gpu downclocks and in nvidia control panel i put to use maximum refresh rate available when gaming. In far cry 4 video settings what refresh rate do you recommend choosing? It's 144 by default.


----------



## Gabrielzm

I am really impressed by Tx. One card (low asic 67.9) = my two old titans sli:



BTW @Jpmboy got this result with the bios you posted a couple of pages ago derived from cyclops bios?


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> That Husky looks like he's gonna rip your throat out just for getting near that set-up.


Oh man! I imagine this in my room and playing Far cry 4, we're talking about total immersion here!


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=9687834


LMAO, gotta love tigerdirect

GTX TITAN X: Out of Stock

"you may consider this equivalent alternative: AMD R9 270X " #trolololdirect


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxagamemnon*
> 
> No where on the site do they list a Titan x? So where is it exactly?


Unfortunately the deal has been over for a few days, you had to have a bank of america account anyway, so it's pretty niche.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> I was gonna use liquid ultra but was advised not to as it eats aluminum. I noticed the base of the accelero is made from copper but is the gpu heatsink made from aluminum?


I've been using Noctua NH-1 - works great for CPUs, not sure why not for GPUs?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Don't try to find a work around with stuff you have at home for that. Go to the hardware store and get a tapout set to take them out properly.
> 
> Something like this:
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Bosch-Screw-Extractor-Black-Oxide-Drill-Set-12-Piece-B46215/203598110?MERCH=REC-_-NavPLPHorizontal1_rr-_-NA-_-203598110-_-N
> 
> (just to show what it is, don't know if those are small enough or not)


Great advice!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon02852*
> 
> The heatsink is copper. The heatsink is contacting the GPU die which is not aluminum.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theboy995*
> 
> thanks for answering so fast
> 
> I have the fan set to the EVGA PrecisionX in automatic with these values, I can rest easy? or may be dangerous? many thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soup4you2*
> 
> You can add me to the club as well now. Quad Titan-X with 3 sexy 4k displays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting on the water blocks, and GTA V / Project CARS


Mother of God!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seyumi*
> 
> Ok results are in for my 3x Titan X's AIOs:
> 
> Setup:
> 
> 3x Stock Nvidia Titan X's with stock BIOS with EVGA 980 All-In-One liquid coolers
> 
> Case/Cooling: Caselabs Mercury S8. 7 intake fans. 6 exhaust fans (room for 1 more exhaust)
> 
> Fans: All Corsair SP120 Quiet Editions running at the static full speed of 1,450RPM 23dBA
> 
> GPU Fan speed: Lowest possible setting (22% around 1050RPM)
> 
> GPU setup: Sandwich stacked
> 
> Overclock: +220Mhz on all 3 cards (1435Mhz speed)
> 
> Highest temperature rating running intense GPU benchmarks: 60C (Probably 50C in games)
> 
> I couldn't find anything to measure GPU VRM & Memory temp unless someone can point me in the right direction
> 
> If this was Tri-SLI sandwich stacked on air, the GPU fans would probably be running at 100% at a full 5800RPM and would probably be reaching 90C+ and throttling. Plus 100x louder.
> 
> Yes I have room for 1 more AIO Titan X & a slot at the top to put the radiator but I don't think I'll need it! (at least just yet)
> 
> My biggest complaint is the motors make an annoying buzzing sound. I am VERY familiar with the problems all the Corsair CPU AIOs have and this isn't any of them. This isn't the sound of air trapped inside nor the sound of the pump getting too much voltage leading to a ticking sound. It's the same sound as a wire slightly touching one of your case fans or something. My suspicion is maybe the pump is getting too much voltage or this is just how they are. I have to run a voltage regulator on my Corsair CPU AIO H105 so it doesn't make a horrible grinding/ticketing sound. This might be happening because the Titan X's fan the pump leeches off of may have more amps than the 980s and this pump was made for the 980. That MAY be the cause but again unsure. When I just had one of these running, my fans running at 725RPM would cover up the sound. Having 3 of these now the buzzing sound grows. Now I can still SLIGHTLY hear it even when my fans are at full 1,450 RPM. Again not a big deal because I can't hear it at all when playing games or there's some type of background noise. Only in a quiet room with just my computer running I can hear the motors.
> 
> These AIOs perform in both performance and sound exactly where it should. Between air cooling and full water cooling. I am happy with the purchase but I wish it didn't have the buzzing sound. I may get a single Titan X AIO if EVGA ever comes out with one to see if the buzzing goes away. I don't think I can mod the voltage to the pump since it uses a weird small 4 pin connector that the GPU fan uses.
> 
> It's not pretty but it's functional! I stopped caring how the inside of my case looked a few years ago when I realized I was spending more time building my computers than actually using them. No window on my case. I recommend everyone try to do the same. It's like a weight has been lifted off your shoulders.


Erm, so those AIOs are nice solution too? Hmm. You need space for all those pumps and radiators tho... but, is that better than a single loop?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Thanks. I wonder if 2-Way SLI is viable. It seems that 3-Way SLI scaling, on at least Titan X, is off the charts in some titles. But maybe it's also because you're playing at 5K so the CPU is barely getting used but the GPUs are being pushed hard no matter what. But yeah, I hope 2-Way is enough. I don't really want to drop down from maximum settings to second best.


Looks like SLI works fine, but what bother ME lately is the min-framerate which is mostly getting to one card always due to frame time. Not sure how sensitive you're to micro-stutter, but a single card looks steadier to me sometimes.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> I've been using Noctua NH-1 - works great for CPUs, not sure why not for GPUs?
> Great advice!
> 
> Mother of God!
> Erm, so those AIOs are nice solution too? Hmm. You need space for all those pumps and radiators tho... but, is that better than a single loop?
> Looks like SLI works fine, but what bother ME lately is the min-framerate which is mostly getting to one card always due to frame time. Not sure how sensitive you're to micro-stutter, but a single card looks steadier to me sometimes.


So far two is good. If third is really scaling well now, gonna drop n get another n get one more swift since i have two already.

Although already pushed the limits on my 4790k N mobo. Only left the plx doing nothing.


----------



## cstkl1

call of duty advance war far all cranked up filmix smaa 1x ( they said dont use 2x because of sli)
4x supersampling.. 10.5gb fps gaming 70-80. cutscenes 45-55. @1440p swift.
Its pretty.

gonna try 8x/16x. but damn finally .

eh GE asked to use SMAA 2x.


----------



## Soup4you2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What 4K monitors are those?


The displays are ASUS PB287Q 28"

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0utf0xZer0*
> 
> What sort of frame rates are you getting? I don't think we've had anyone post 11520x2160 results yet, much less from a quad setup.
> Out of curiousity, how hard would it be to restore the card to air cooling after installing the EVGA AIO?


I'll load up some games here in a few after i have my morning coffee and let you know the FPS i'm getting.


----------



## toncij

So, I've found a pattern: up the basic gpu clock offset, then raising mV boost until boost clock stops raising itself in gpu-z. Found that for EVGA-SC-425 for my card (64.4% ASIC) and +124MHz base clock, top boost is 1427.8MHz which needs 49mV upping to 1.1930V of the VDDC total. Temperature hovers at 80°C with fan at 83%. Sounds a lot (literally) so will have to move to either Accelero or water (980 AIO or full loop) since Accelero sound like a pain to mount according to someone on this thread.


----------



## Manac0r

Just checked ASIC of my TX ASUS (80.4%) ... So should i be using lower voltages than what are in the SC-425 Bios?

I've managed to get the clock stable at 1404 core in game, nothing on the mem using the AIRMAX bios. Temps are in the high 60's....

E: On Air.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> So, I've found a pattern: up the basic gpu clock offset, then raising mV boost until boost clock stops raising itself in gpu-z. Found that for EVGA-SC-425 for my card (64.4% ASIC) and +124MHz base clock, top boost is 1427.8MHz which needs 49mV upping to 1.1930V of the VDDC total. Temperature hovers at 80°C with fan at 83%. Sounds a lot (literally) so will have to move to either Accelero or water (980 AIO or full loop) since Accelero sound like a pain to mount according to someone on this thread.


Err that has been the general way of clocking since first og titan except before there was still alot of margin on the overvol to clock scaling.
Ure on 2-3 way right??


----------



## ssgwright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> LMAO, gotta love tigerdirect
> 
> GTX TITAN X: Out of Stock
> 
> "you may consider this equivalent alternative: AMD R9 270X " #trolololdirect


lol every post you make is followed up by another post by you... on page 502 you had a threefer rofl


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> So, I've found a pattern: up the basic gpu clock offset, then raising mV boost until boost clock stops raising itself in gpu-z. Found that for EVGA-SC-425 for my card (64.4% ASIC) and +124MHz base clock, top boost is 1427.8MHz which needs 49mV upping to 1.1930V of the VDDC total. Temperature hovers at 80°C with fan at 83%. Sounds a lot (literally) so will have to move to either Accelero or water (980 AIO or full loop) since Accelero sound like a pain to mount according to someone on this thread.


Hey thanks! This is super helpful for me.

What are you using to test it. Basically I can do 215 with +93 on 350.05 drivers (doesn't reach over 1460Mhz tho), however, if my cards (2xTitanX) are not being fully used the clock jumps up and down so does the voltage (which is normal right?)

Also. My 2nd card is always -.025v less than my top one... at the same frequency ... Any reason why?

Specs:
5930k OC'd 4.6
3200 16GB Ram
Rampage V Extreme
EVGA Supernova 1300


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BossJ*
> 
> Hey thanks! This is super helpful for me.
> 
> What are you using to test it. Basically I can do 215 with +93 on 350.05 drivers (doesn't reach over 1460Mhz tho), however, if my cards (2xTitanX) are not being fully used the clock jumps up and down so does the voltage (which is normal right?)
> 
> Also. My 2nd card is always -.025v less than my top one... at the same frequency ... Any reason why?
> 
> Specs:
> 5930k OC'd 4.6
> 3200 16GB Ram
> Rampage V Extreme
> EVGA Supernova 1300


Asic. Hmm think u shld be able to push more on the base if 215 on vanilla bios with 93mv nets 1460.
Yup normal because of pl/temps.
Btw thats another 1500 pair if on water.


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Asic. Hmm think u shld be able to push more on the base if 215 on vanilla bios with 93mv nets 1460.
> Yup normal because of pl/temps.
> Btw thats another 1500 pair if on water.


my temps are SUPER low... Only reaching 72C MAX... Isn't that low?

I'm coming from TRI - SLI 780s, which would reach 88C - So maybe it's a different situation now with the new GPUs...

Also the base at 215 is FURmark ran for 30 minutes with extreme burn in.. so I should be plenty stable.

Nvidia Reference Titan X x2 (SLI)
Clock: 215
Memory: 300 (didn't really try anything)
.93mv
350.05 driver


----------



## GiveMeHope

Where can I find the tool to edit the bios files in the OP (I just want to change the vendor name). I searched a bit, found a Maxwell bios editor but said the bios is from an unsupported device.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4564918
> 
> No idea why my results showing as invalid...


that can happen with an unstable OC on the card or cpu.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> I am really impressed by Tx. One card (low asic 67.9) = my two old titans sli:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW @Jpmboy got this result with the bios you posted a couple of pages ago derived from cyclops bios?


Good one Gab. Except for a few trials with other bioses, I 've had that one running for awhile with W7, W8.1 and W10...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> lol every post you make is followed up by another post by you... on page 502 you had a threefer rofl


Same with the 980 kingpin thread.


----------



## Soup4you2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0utf0xZer0*
> 
> What sort of frame rates are you getting? I don't think we've had anyone post 11520x2160 results yet, much less from a quad setup.


Did 2 tests, all these were done on the Nvidia card with stock settings. I haven't overclocked yet, i'll do that once the EK water cooling blocks are installed.

Valley benchmark on 3 displays at 11764x2160 and ultra settings resolution gave me:

FPS: 30.3
Score: 1268
Min FPS: 16.9
Max FPS: 35.7

Shadow of Mordar benchmark with everything on ultra 11764x2160:

Average: 36.07
Max FPS: 171.54
Min FPS: 16.79


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BossJ*
> 
> my temps are SUPER low... Only reaching 72C MAX... Isn't that low?
> 
> I'm coming from TRI - SLI 780s, which would reach 88C - So maybe it's a different situation now with the new GPUs...
> 
> Also the base at 215 is FURmark ran for 30 minutes with extreme burn in.. so I should be plenty stable.
> 
> Nvidia Reference Titan X x2 (SLI)
> Clock: 215
> Memory: 300 (didn't really try anything)
> .93mv
> 350.05 driver


Better stock cooler.
Also hmm i really wouldnt clock that vram for 24/7 use.
Just experience that most rma on gc on nvidia side can somehow attribute to death of onboard mc or its vrm etc.
Since nowadays games preloads a lot of vram n we have a insane amount just a caution here. Pretty sure you can push more. Unless ure gaming on high reso ..
Generally most cards here do 234-260 min on vanilla on stock voltage. 350 driver has one notch more on voltage than previois drivers.

Hmm on other note since ab is functioning well thinking of dumping px. Except px afaik when overvolt is pressed.. Loadline is enabled. Or thats changed??


----------



## brandon02852

That would be interesting to know if OV on PX enables load line.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GiveMeHope*
> 
> Where can I find the tool to edit the bios files in the OP (I just want to change the vendor name). I searched a bit, found a Maxwell bios editor but said the bios is from an unsupported device.


you can't change the vendor name with (the correct version of) MBT.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Anybody want a discounted Titan X EK block/backplate? I think I'm going to go with the EVGA AIO since I am utter garbage at putting together a proper loop.


----------



## V3teran

I tried the JPM bios (Cyclops2) and is unstable for me in firestrike at 1590mhz. The best bios for me is still the Cyclops 1.31v.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> I tried the JPM bios (Cyclops2) and is unstable for me in firestrike at 1590mhz. The best bios for me is still the Cyclops 1.31v.


yeah, finding the right bios for your hardware is always empirical. Does the 1312mV bios actuallt apply more voltage than 1.274? I think opt33 measured this.
cyclops2 is basically cyclops1 clocks/boost with the power and voltage table of the 1281mV bios.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Anybody want a discounted Titan X EK block/backplate? I think I'm going to go with the EVGA AIO since I am utter garbage at putting together a proper loop.


Not sure if you can put it. 980 AIO? Is it compatible? Where to buy it in Europe?


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Err that has been the general way of clocking since first og titan except before there was still alot of margin on the overvol to clock scaling.
> Ure on 2-3 way right??


Single card, stock. Very bad cluttered case, but hoping to move to 900D soon.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> LMAO, gotta love tigerdirect
> 
> GTX TITAN X: Out of Stock


Not surprised since they were not gouging for it. The EVGA SC was $1029, plus people had that 10% off deal. I'd have been all over that.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manac0r*
> 
> Just checked ASIC of my TX ASUS (80.4%) ... So should i be using lower voltages than what are in the SC-425 Bios?


All voltages are stock using that BIOS. You should not lower voltages when using it. It allows +112mv vcore just like the standard SC BIOS.


----------



## toncij

I've downclocked my card and moved thermal to 65°C and power is on 50%









Now enjoying 40% fan speed, super silent and still 150 FPS on 5K Diablo 3


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Single card, stock. Very bad cluttered case, but hoping to move to 900D soon.


Skip that n head straight to caselabs.


----------



## Manac0r

I think the hotfix driver 350 actually limits voltage to 93mV, where it was 112mv before. Still using the AiRMAX bios I can get 1404 stable with no voltage Oc. So once again many thanks,,,


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Skip that n head straight to caselabs.


Made of unobtainium in Europe, I think. Can't find on Amazon or other shops.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Made of unobtainium in Europe, I think. Can't find on Amazon or other shops.


That's cause you have to buy it directly from their US store. Shipping isn't too bad. A couple of hundred bucks to Sweden for example.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> That's cause you have to buy it directly from their US store. Shipping isn't too bad. A couple of hundred bucks to Sweden for example.


A case of $600 + i.e. $300 shipping all x1.25 for 25% tax here







-- 900D goes for 600€ here and that is all.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> A case of $600 + i.e. $300 shipping all x1.25 for 25% tax here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- 900D goes for 600€ here and that is all.


Ouch. I got a CaseLabs S8 myself so it wasn't nearly that bad.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manac0r*
> 
> I think the hotfix driver 350 actually limits voltage to 93mV, where it was 112mv before. Still using the AiRMAX bios I can get 1404 stable with no voltage Oc. So once again many thanks,,,


The max +vcore is still the same with the 350 driver. It applies more voltage by default, hence only allows +93mv. So your max voltage is still the same.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> The max +vcore is still the same with the 350 driver. It applies more voltage by default, hence only allows +93mv. So your max voltage is still the same.


This may very well be true. I've found out that about 40ish mV is just perfect for any clock when I'm using my card at 99% load - even stock EVGA-SC (1127). (Haven't found any improvement in overclocked memory even at 5K so don't touch that at all.)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Ouch. I got a CaseLabs S8 myself so it wasn't nearly that bad.


You keep it on the table? Ho much stuff is in there? I'm used to big towers since I keep it on the floor and also have 6 SSDs inside and usually and SLI...

But wide instead of tall sounds even better for cable management. Hmm...


----------



## gavros777

In my journey to fix far cry 4 freezes and crashes i changed the refresh rate in game fro 144 to 120 and then my gpu overclock would only boost to 1300 and it will downclock from it(it wasn't staying steady). I tried firestrike and same thing was happening there until i restarted my computer then my overclock went back to normal and steady at its max.

Anyone knows why changing the refresh rate in game affects the overclock?
By the way far cry 4 still was crashing even after i downgraded it to very high settings and removed gameworks. Next i'm gonna try playing it on medium settings. I suspect there might be a video setting i need to disable.


----------



## Sheyster

In preparation for SLi:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139042&cm_re=corsair_450d-_-11-139-042-_-Product

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438036&cm_re=evga_1050w-_-17-438-036-_-Product

Incoming!









Probably gonna spring for a Corsair H110i GT as well. Pretty sure I can push this CPU I have to 5 GHz once it's delidded.









I'm thinking the 450D is gonna be great air cooling for 2 cards, there is not much between those dual 140mm fans in front and the cards:



Also, the intake and filter on the front look really clean and hi-flow. It's no-frills/no-lights, but looks great IMHO. Nice, clean and slick.











This will be my first build ever (I built my first 8088 PC in 1985), with NO HARD DRIVE/OPTICAL DRIVE.


----------



## Cyclops

It's important to try out different BIOSes see which one works the best for your card, which is why I made two different onces.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> It's important to try out different BIOSes see which one works the best for your card, which is why I made two different onces.


Absolutely agree with this.


----------



## Silent Scone

They're just reference cards. The stock BIOS works just fine for me


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> They're just reference cards. The stock BIOS works just fine for me


I've tried almost every BIOS posted, and I continue to rock the 425 SC BIOS for gaming. I just increase the power slider to 115, queue up 1405 MHz (+77 on the slider), set fan at 60%, no vcore increase. I've gamed on it for 3 hours this way and never gone over 73 Deg C.







The case is open right now; just waiting for the new case to arrive.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Not surprised since they were not gouging for it. The EVGA SC was $1029, plus people had that 10% off deal. I'd have been all over that.


um....that was not what i was talking about, didn't you read the line after that? Comparing a 270X as an alternative to a titan x?

well i suppose they both have "x" in the name....one big X and other little x though....veeeery little x.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> um....that was not what i was talking about, didn't you read the line after that? Comparing a 270X as an alternative to a titan x?
> 
> well i suppose they both have "x" in the name....one big X and other little x though....veeeery little x.


I saw that too. I was actually surprised TD did not gouge. Newegg is doing it with the SC card, when it's in stock...


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I saw that too. I was actually surprised TD did not gouge. Newegg is doing it with the SC card, when it's in stock...


really? what do you mean? they raise the price only when it's in stock or something? just for the sc or all titan x?

The thing i was making fun of was them saying a 270x was an acceptable alternative to a card like 4x more powerful lol


----------



## skyn3t

I messed my file and some how i trashed my stock TX bios EVGA and Nvidia i need both bios untouched can any of you PM it to me please.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> did u disable hpet??


Whats that?


----------



## Manac0r

I believe the stock nvidia bios is in the OP, it is included in Sheyster's 4 pack. Also in his sig, hope that helps half the problem. I only have stock ASUS on hand...


----------



## kx11

i wonder if this thing is real


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> i wonder if this thing is real


I highly doubt it since nvidia doesn't allow AIB changes to TITAN reference designs.

Would be great though....

Edit: well now that i look at it closely, it has the same I/O outputs, the same bracket design with the flowerish pattern holes, 8/6 pin in the right order with 8 pin on the right 6 on the left etc.. so maybe as long as they don't change the PCB itself Nvidia will allow it. Similar to how EVGA gets away with Hydro Copper Titans (although they're nvidia's personal pet so they get more leniency)


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I messed my file and some how i trashed my stock TX bios EVGA and Nvidia i need both bios untouched can any of you PM it to me please.


Link to original nvidia stock titanX bios: yeah easy to hit save and hose a backup....I put mine in 3 different places and uploaded a copy, just so I didnt mess them all up







.
http://s000.tinyupload.com/index.php?file_id=29416579891671432552


----------



## skyn3t

Thanks @MrTOOSHORT, @cstkl1 for send the stock bios


----------



## DarkIdeals

Edit: Nvm, pointless post


----------



## Azefore

There is always a market for the latest and fastest GPUs released, especially on this forum. That's all about there is to it lol.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> You keep it on the table? Ho much stuff is in there? I'm used to big towers since I keep it on the floor and also have 6 SSDs inside and usually and SLI...
> 
> But wide instead of tall sounds even better for cable management. Hmm...


I have it on the desk, next to my monitor. There's not much in it: MOBO, RAM, CPU, GPU, PSU, SSD, CPU-cooler and fans. It kind of sucks that there's no dust filters but I just blow through the case once a month.

It's expensive but I just can't stand plastic or steel cases.


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Skip that n head straight to caselabs.


I had a Caselabs M10 back in May 2011 imported to California. Nobody over here in the UK at all the enthusiast sites had even heard of Caselabs back then and i was literally one of the very first people in the UK to own one if not the first!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1111648/build-log-caselabs-project-overkill

I did all my bartering with good old Jim through email at Overclock.net as Caselabs didnt even have a website back then.

Anyhow i actually prefer my 900D to the Caselabs as its enough i find infact still overkill for watercooling. I also prefer a tower to cube case.
Thats me anyhow i cant even see myself getting rid of this 900D tbh, perfect for me


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> I had a Caselabs M10 back in May 2011 imported to California. Nobody over here in the UK at all the enthusiast sites had even heard of Caselabs back then and i was literally one of the very first people in the UK to own one if not the first!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1111648/build-log-caselabs-project-overkill
> 
> I did all my bartering with good old Jim through email at Overclock.net as Caselabs didnt even have a website back then.
> 
> Anyhow i actually prefer my 900D to the Caselabs as its enough i find infact still overkill for watercooling. I also prefer a tower to cube case.
> Thats me anyhow i cant even see myself getting rid of this 900D tbh, perfect for me


Yeah i remeber than time. I went with tj11 n friend went with caselab. Just cost a little bit more. All his dealings was via email. No site that time.

900d has issue with positive airflow for top rad. The front intakes are not enough.


----------



## Silent Scone

Worst I can't afford TITAN Tax post ever


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Caselabs material is what of not steel or plastic? Aluminium?


All aluminium baby. Except for the window. And the feet. And the vandal switches. And the panel clips. And the screws.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> I can afford Titan-X's, even four of them, right now, but the value proposition is terrible, same with the original Titan. 780 came out a few months later with 95% of what the Titan offered for far less so I grabbed 3 of those. Same thing is gonna happen when 980 Ti or whatever they're going to call it comes out. 6GB memory buffer, same performance if not better according to rumors. And don't forget custom PCBs and higher binned chips which none of the Titan cards ever enjoyed having.
> 
> I can wait.


I'd do the same if I didn't have a 5K monitor. Some games eat up VRAM, however unoptimized they may be.


----------



## dboythagr8

Is anybody using the Nvidia GeForce Hotfix Driver 350.05 with their Titan X cards?


----------



## 0utf0xZer0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soup4you2*
> 
> Did 2 tests, all these were done on the Nvidia card with stock settings. I haven't overclocked yet, i'll do that once the EK water cooling blocks are installed.
> 
> Valley benchmark on 3 displays at 11764x2160 and ultra settings resolution gave me:
> 
> FPS: 30.3
> Score: 1268
> Min FPS: 16.9
> Max FPS: 35.7
> 
> Shadow of Mordar benchmark with everything on ultra 11764x2160:
> 
> Average: 36.07
> Max FPS: 171.54
> Min FPS: 16.79


I'd suspected some of the recent games would be tough at that res even with quad GPUs but that's actually lower than I expected. Hope you don't have to lower settings too much to get it playable.


----------



## Soup4you2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0utf0xZer0*
> 
> I'd suspected some of the recent games would be tough at that res even with quad GPUs but that's actually lower than I expected. Hope you don't have to lower settings too much to get it playable.


If nothing else i can settle for either a single display in 4K, or 3 in 1440p mode, but some of the games i've played like farcry 4 is actually a pretty decent experience. I'm also having high hopes that DX12 will fix some is the SLI scaling issues.


----------



## Cyclops

Speaking of over moderation.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> I'd do the same if I didn't have a 5K monitor. Some games eat up VRAM, however unoptimized they may be.


Thing is: yes, custom PCBs will probably enable better power distribution, maybe better VRM and better VRAM chips. However, for 4K and 5K 6GB is not going to be enough quite soon. Even now with some games. And, while gaming is fine maybe, if you lower details, some usage can actually profit from 12GB - My Maya loves my VRAM now. My CUDA code even more.

Regarding performance - no 980Ti will ever move ahead of a (especially overclocked) TitanX to actually make a significant-enough leap. It is always: either next generation jump or SLI. No matter how good PCB can be, it is still GM200. 1400, 1500 or 1600 MHz, doesn't really matter that much. It has always been like that. By the time there is a faster enough custom model (best 980 Asus like now MATRIX Gold), a whole new generation is out here to kick some around. By the time we have significantly faster 980Ti (rather than first to come out standard 1100MHz stock version, 1200MHz MSI 6G GAMING or 1300MHz EVGA Hydro...) we will start reading about Pascal which is going to be much more of an improvement to TitanX than TX was to 980 or even 780Ti. We'll have lower process which will alone immensely improve performance headroom.

So, it is largely irrelevant what card you get as long as you're on the current cutting-edge gen.


----------



## Nytestryke

So after getting to jump into my TX on the weekend I have found that i'm not getting as high clocks as the seemingly 1300+ average, my highest being 1290 with kboost because I found better stability with it during firestrike runs. I want to be happy with my initial results in Firestrike (stock bios) as they will be what I aim to beat when I try the customs, but with a 1290 being the best atm (with slight voltage increase) I want to see it higher before I move to custom.

A thought I had was I am being limited by my psu (see below) which I am getting a power meter today to see TPD from it during a firestrike run, I looked back to find the early posts surrounding power consumption but its a big thread







Anybody want to share some insight or TPD with a similar setup (1 TX and an OCed 5960x).

My physics score is carrying my benches atm (http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4564771), need to bump that 1290 into the 1300+ range before trying a custom.

CPU: 5960x @ 4.5 with 1.3v
RAM: 16GB G.Skill @ 3200MHz with 1.35v
GPU: TX @ 1290 with 1.2v
PSU: Corsair AX860
Driver: 347.88


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> So after getting to jump into my TX on the weekend I have found that i'm not getting as high clocks as the seemingly 1300+ average, my highest being 1290 with kboost because I found better stability with it during firestrike runs. I want to be happy with my initial results in Firestrike (stock bios) as they will be what I aim to beat when I try the customs, but with a 1290 being the best atm (with slight voltage increase) I want to see it higher before I move to custom.
> 
> A thought I had was I am being limited by my psu (see below) which I am getting a power meter today to see TPD from it during a firestrike run, I looked back to find the early posts surrounding power consumption but its a big thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody want to share some insight or TPD with a similar setup (1 TX and an OCed 5960x).
> 
> My physics score is carrying my benches atm (http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4564771), need to bump that 1290 into the 1300+ range before trying a custom.
> 
> CPU: 5960x @ 4.5 with 1.3v
> RAM: 16GB G.Skill @ 3200MHz with 1.35v
> GPU: TX @ 1290 with 1.2v
> PSU: Corsair AX860
> Driver: 347.88


Update your driver to the 350.05 Beta - the release drivers (347.88) suck big time for the Titan X.

My 4-Way SLI GTX TITAN X on 347.88 here:






My 3-Way SLI GTX TITAN X on 350.05 here:


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

@Nytestryke

Need to look at the second part of gpuz to see true clocks:



Your gpu score in firestrike suggests higher clocks than 1290MHz.


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Update your driver to the 350.05 Beta - the release drivers (347.88) suck big time for the Titan X.
> /quote]
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> @Nytestryke
> 
> Need to look at the second part of gpuz to see true clocks:
> Your gpu score in firestrike suggests higher clocks than 1290MHz.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the responses guys, I'll definitely try the 350.05 drivers tonight wasn't aware of the performance loss with 347.88.
> 
> I thought this could be the case, when I use kboost I thought I noticed problems reporting the true clock in both PX and GPU-Z. However GPU-Z reported the 1290 on the first screen as I only used the sensors tab to check temp/power consumption/vddc. Again i'll do a run tonight to see the true reported clock.
> 
> On the plus side the TX is never exceeding 36C with the EK block/backplate and the 5960X never seeing above 50C, thermal headroom
Click to expand...


----------



## KraxKill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> @Nytestryke
> 
> Need to look at the second part of gpuz to see true clocks:
> 
> 
> 
> Your gpu score in firestrike suggests higher clocks than 1290MHz.


Use GPU-Z "log to file" function during your benchmarking/gaming runs to see what your OC actually is over time.

Not suggesting you specifically, (using your GPU-Z screenshot as an opportunity to help others out) but a lot of people seem to focus on the Max boost clocks only to realize that their card hit 1530 for 10 seconds and then throttled down to 1400 for the rest of the test/game session.

The highest continually sustained clock at max voltage, full 99% GPU utilization while heat soaked should be the measure of your OC. I suggest looping heaven or valley for this while logging to file for review.

For example, My card hovers between 58C-65C at full throttle with my cooling arrangemnt. I can sustain ~1480 looping valley continually. If I however set the boost clock to 1500+ I hit those numbers temporarily, but as the heat from the higher OC climbs, builds and saturates, the card will actually downclock to 1450 at around 66C resulting in an an overall lower average and up down throttling.

This is why you see people hit a high OC, but because the average clock was lower they actually score the same or lower scores at higher clocks than they do at slightly lower clocks where the card is pegged at max OC instead of one that is continually jumping P states.

For example, somebody requiring 1.274v at 1500 and throttling down to 1450, may benefit from attempting to run lower max voltage, say 1.230 (gaining thermal headroom) and running a stable (non throttling) 1480 OC, vs a throttled down 1500.

Happy OC'ing.


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KraxKill*
> 
> Use GPU-Z "log to file" function during your benchmarking/gaming runs to see what your OC actually is over time.
> 
> Not suggesting you specifically, (using your GPU-Z screenshot as an opportunity to help others out) but a lot of people seem to focus on the Max boost clocks only to realize that their card hit 1530 for 10 seconds and then throttled down to 1400 for the rest of the test/game session.
> 
> The highest continually sustained clock at max voltage, full 99% GPU utilization while heat soaked should be the measure of your OC. I suggest looping heaven or valley for this while logging to file for review.
> 
> For example, My card hovers between 58C-65C at full throttle with my cooling arrangemnt. I can sustain ~1480 looping valley continually. If I however set the boost clock to 1500+ I hit those numbers temporarily, but as the heat from the higher OC climbs, builds and saturates, the card will actually downclock to 1450 at around 66C resulting in an an overall lower average and up down throttling.
> 
> This is why you see people hit a high OC, but because the average clock was lower they actually score the same or lower scores at higher clocks than they do at slightly lower clocks where the card is pegged at max OC instead of one that is continually jumping P states.
> 
> Happy OC'ing.


Correct me if i'm wrong, but aren't functions like Kboost supposed to stop fluctuating clocks by disabling boost and providing a static clock speed. I used boost initially during my testing this weekend and found the fluctuation to hurt my benches more than providing a static clock using kboost.

There might be slight variance in clock speeds despite kboost, but I'm unsure why it would be reporting significantly lower speeds than it's actually running at. I'll run logging tonight and maybe introduce a 3rd monitoring application (AB?) to ascertain the actual speed.


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Yeah i remeber than time. I went with tj11 n friend went with caselab. Just cost a little bit more. All his dealings was via email. No site that time.
> 
> 900d has issue with positive airflow for top rad. The front intakes are not enough.


Ive never noticed a problem with the front intakes, all my fans run at around 500 rpm using the Aquacomputer watercooled fan controller. Everything runs nice and cool with no problems and the rig is virtually silent. I did change all my fans though to XSPC 1650s. If i had problems i would change my hardware but ive never had any and can only say good things about the 900D tbh. Only negative for me is the fact that its big lol


----------



## romanlegion13th

so is every one on the 350.05 beta drivers thinking of installing
allso my 2ed Evga Titan X is here on tuesday only 14days over due








why dont they just have loads before they released the card so there no shortages its worst in the UK i think than US


----------



## Mattgfx

Hey,
Which graphics card is better as a workstation card? Titan X or Titan Black? Do 3D programs for post-production(maya,3ds,ae,ps,c4d,vray,redshift) use FP64? If not then wouldn't this card be better as a workstation card than the Titan Black?


----------



## BossJ

Ok so here's my situation... And Tell me what I'm doing wrong or if this is just the way the Titan X works...

Specs:

5930k - 4.6Ghz (1.3v)
16GB G.Skill RipJaw 2800 (Oc'd 3200)
EVGA SuperNova 1300

2 NVIDIA (reference card) Titan X - SLI'd - 350.05 driver (I'm still unsure about this driver)

+221 / +0mV / 100% Power Target

I hold steady at 1.199v with a 1448Mhz clock. 0 Crashes. Everything stable.

IF I add 93mV or 110% power target or BOTH. My Clock goes to 1473 - lasts for about 10 mins. - crashes.

Shouldn't I be able to run higher with extra voltage, than without? This is not the case on my cards.

My temps don't go over 70C...

Any fresh thoughts or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## dboythagr8

So is 350.05 the driver to use? I'm still on the Titan X launch driver...


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> So is 350.05 the driver to use? I'm still on the Titan X launch driver...


Yes. They do 1400 on stock voltage. Its increased a lot.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Yes. They do 1400 on stock voltage. Its increased a lot.


Hm, its interesting so NV tweaked the voltage and the clocks jump a bit as you would expect under boost, if you clock it to the same mhz as prevous drivers do they perform any better ?

I notice on the SC425 bios that above 65c throttling appears , not a lot about 15mhz , and thats regardless of voltage or TDP it seems - anyone else notice this ?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Hm, its interesting so NV tweaked the voltage and the clocks jump a bit as you would expect under boost, if you clock it to the same mhz as prevous drivers do they perform any better ?
> 
> I notice on the SC425 bios that above 65c throttling appears , not a lot about 15mhz , and thats regardless of voltage or TDP it seems - anyone else notice this ?


13-26mhz more. It hits 1.4xx ghz on stock easy n expect some 1.5xxghz. Before 348 with 112mv. Second card is 1.23v. Now no ov second card is 1.218v. Ov of 49mv hits max 1.249v. Max 93 is pointless as it just bumps to 1.255v.

Test on vanilla bios. Clock pairing with voltage is the same. Just that it makes the mod bios a bit pointless for 24/7 use since there is only a slight bump in clock speed n its more for benching since those are the software that hits pl.
Could br the situation occurs only in water since heat on vrm is not a factor now.


----------



## Gabrielzm

First card ready to go


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> So is 350.05 the driver to use? I'm still on the Titan X launch driver...


There will prolly be a new driver out today, for the GTA 5 launch.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BossJ*
> 
> Ok so here's my situation... And Tell me what I'm doing wrong or if this is just the way the Titan X works...
> 
> Specs:
> 
> 5930k - 4.6Ghz (1.3v)
> 16GB G.Skill RipJaw 2800 (Oc'd 3200)
> EVGA SuperNova 1300
> 
> 2 NVIDIA (reference card) Titan X - SLI'd - 350.05 driver (I'm still unsure about this driver)
> 
> +221 / +0mV / 100% Power Target
> 
> I hold steady at 1.199v with a 1448Mhz clock. 0 Crashes. Everything stable.
> 
> IF I add 93mV or 110% power target or BOTH. My Clock goes to 1473 - lasts for about 10 mins. - crashes.
> 
> Shouldn't I be able to run higher with extra voltage, than without? This is not the case on my cards.
> 
> My temps don't go over 70C...
> 
> Any fresh thoughts or suggestions would be appreciated.


Sounds like you have one card that doesn't like the extra voltage. I would disable SLI and text Max OC on each card separately.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Yes. They do 1400 on stock voltage. Its increased a lot.


My one does 1415 below stock voltage (1.155v) on 348 Driver









My question is will this new driver increase my voltage on same clock ??
If so, that would suck right ?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> My one does 1415 below stock voltage (1.155v) on 348 Driver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My question is will this new driver increase my voltage on same clock ??
> If so, that would suck right ?


U will boost higher dude. My first card does the same as ures.
Its at 1480 on 350 @1.19v
Havent tested single card. But frame rates are skyrocketing with higher utilization n full utilization of pl with 350.

Its like magic driver 2.0. I think nvidia nerfed maxwell for this purpose. Its prep for 390x.

Btw are u using ab or older px?? Afaik older px i can undervolt.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> U will boost higher dude. My first card does the same as ures.
> Its at 1480 on 350 @1.19v
> Havent tested single card. But frame rates are skyrocketing with higher utilization n full utilization of pl with 350.
> 
> Its like magic driver 2.0. I think nvidia nerfed maxwell for this purpose. Its prep for 390x.


Wow nice, any benchmark results with the two? if not i shall try it myself and post results here


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Wow nice, any benchmark results with the two? if not i shall try it myself and post results here


Firestrike gpu score on sc 425 bios. Same clocks.
348 10070,
350 10502.


----------



## seross69

Can some on tell me how to find out the ASIC of my card??? Help this dummy out never oc a gou till now


----------



## Swolern

Anyone having a issue where a Gsync monitor will go blank & state no input. Only way to get video back is to change the DP cable to a different DP input on my Titan. Feel like it might be a driver bug.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Can some on tell me how to find out the ASIC of my card??? Help this dummy out never oc a gou till now


Under GPU-Z settings.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Can some on tell me how to find out the ASIC of my card??? Help this dummy out never oc a gou till now


open up gpu-z

move your cursor to the top of gpuz where it says "techpowerup gpu-z 0.8.2"

right click

move the cursor down to " read ASIC quality..."

click that

viola


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> open up gpu-z
> 
> move your cursor to the top of gpuz where it says "techpowerup gpu-z 0.8.2"
> 
> right click
> 
> move the cursor down to " read ASIC quality..."
> 
> click that
> 
> viola


Thanks


----------



## Renairy

What the ......

Installed 350.05 and stock voltage went from 1.175 (or 1.155v over 65c) to 1.212v ?
I don't understand why they would do that ?

EDIT:
To add to that, the new driver gave me higher voltage at the same clock, resulting in higher temps, then resulting in faster fan speed finally resulting in a louder experience.

But to top it off, my Heaven 4.0 score was lower at the exact same clocks

347 driver *103.5*
350 driver *98.2*

What games are being played? Back to 347.
All tests on vanilla titan x BIOS. Un modded.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> What the ......
> 
> Installed 350.05 and stock voltage went from 1.175 (or 1.155v over 65c) to 1.212v ?
> I don't understand why they would do that ?
> 
> EDIT:
> To add to that, the new driver gave me higher voltage at the same clock, resulting in higher temps, then resulting in faster fan speed finally resulting in a louder experience.
> 
> But to top it off, my Heaven 4.0 score was lower at the exact same clocks
> 
> 347 driver *103.5*
> 350 driver *98.2*
> 
> What games are being played? Back to 347.
> All tests on vanilla titan x BIOS. Un modded.


Not me, i have better Heaven 4.0 scores on 250.xx driver. 250 driver also gave me higher OC without crashes.



Spoiler: 347.xx Driver 1501/4000mhz









Spoiler: 350.xx Driver 1501/4000mhz







The 350 driver gave me higher voltage and corresponding higher stable OC of 1516mhz, but the higher mhz actually made the scores lower on this run.


Spoiler: 350.xx Driver 1516/4000mhz


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Not me, i have better Heaven 4.0 scores on 250.xx driver. 250 driver also gave me higher OC without crashes.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 247.xx Driver 1501/4000mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 250.xx Driver 1501/4000mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 250 driver gave me higher voltage and corresponding higher stable OC of 1516mhz, but the higher mhz actually made the scores lower on this run.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 250.xx Driver 1516/4000mhz


But you are on a modded BIOS.
My question is, why would Nvidia gimp the official Titan X ?

The hotfix (not even in BETA yet), adds alot of voltage to my card and disallows me the benefits i had.

Doesn't make sense.
I'm guessing a bug since the driver is still in early stages.

You mean *3*47 not 247


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KraxKill*
> 
> Use GPU-Z "log to file" function during your benchmarking/gaming runs to see what your OC actually is over time.
> 
> Not suggesting you specifically, (using your GPU-Z screenshot as an opportunity to help others out) but a lot of people seem to focus on the Max boost clocks only to realize that their card hit 1530 for 10 seconds and then throttled down to 1400 for the rest of the test/game session.
> 
> The highest continually sustained clock at max voltage, full 99% GPU utilization while heat soaked should be the measure of your OC. I suggest looping heaven or valley for this while logging to file for review.
> 
> For example, My card hovers between 58C-65C at full throttle with my cooling arrangemnt. I can sustain ~1480 looping valley continually. If I however set the boost clock to 1500+ I hit those numbers temporarily, but as the heat from the higher OC climbs, builds and saturates, the card will actually downclock to 1450 at around 66C resulting in an an overall lower average and up down throttling.
> 
> This is why you see people hit a high OC, but because the average clock was lower they actually score the same or lower scores at higher clocks than they do at slightly lower clocks where the card is pegged at max OC instead of one that is continually jumping P states.
> 
> For example, somebody requiring 1.274v at 1500 and throttling down to 1450, may benefit from attempting to run lower max voltage, say 1.230 (gaining thermal headroom) and running a stable (non throttling) 1480 OC, vs a throttled down 1500.
> 
> Happy OC'ing.


Best way is to start a game that in a window keeps 99% util. then you can monitor and modify everything live. Diablo 3 is a great candidate even at menu since you can force it not to throttle when out of focus.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattgfx*
> 
> Hey,
> Which graphics card is better as a workstation card? Titan X or Titan Black? Do 3D programs for post-production(maya,3ds,ae,ps,c4d,vray,redshift) use FP64? If not then wouldn't this card be better as a workstation card than the Titan Black?


----------



## cstkl1

Codaw [email protected] 2tx, ssaa 2x.

So as 16gb ram required for game. 32gb is good atm.


----------



## Silent Scone

Tip, don't use super sampling?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> But you are on a modded BIOS.
> My question is, why would Nvidia gimp the official Titan X ?
> 
> The hotfix (not even in BETA yet), adds alot of voltage to my card and disallows me the benefits i had.
> 
> Doesn't make sense.
> I'm guessing a bug since the driver is still in early stages.


Doesnt matter what bios you are on. Just showing that the driver is not gimping performance as you stated. As to voltage, ever think thats a reason they didnt release this driver to the public beta.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Doesnt matter what bios you are on. Just showing that the driver is not gimping performance as you stated. As to voltage, ever think thats a reason they didnt release this driver to the public beta.


Hold on a minute...
I just posted earlier, on the official BIOS, my performance decreased at the same clock (1415Mhz).
I would call that a gimp wouldn't you?









and i already pointed out that the hotfix hasnt even made it to BETA
































EDIT:
I would assume scores were lower on 350.05 because of throttling maybe ? Higher Voltage n such?


----------



## Swolern

Im not even sure why your getting so worked up about a driver that has not even been released publicly. If it doesnt work for you, dont use it.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Im not even sure why your getting so worked up about a driver that has not even been released publicly. If it doesnt work for you, dont use it.


It has been released publicly....
http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3647/~/geforce-hotfix-driver-350.05

And i also already said i was reverting









Not the sharpest tool in the shed are we ?


----------



## Swolern

You know what i meant. Keep throwing your insults and complaining about a pre-beta driver if you like.


----------



## Nytestryke

So I got a power meter and ran some benches with the 347.88 driver, my results are below. I was incorrectly reading my peak clock (as suggested by @MrTOOSHORT) so ty for picking that up. In terms of power consumption i'm not drawing nearly enough to overwhelm the AX860. I am going to try the 350.05 drivers (@Baasha) to see if I can improve my benches.

*476w* peak during firestrike (during combined test) - 5960x @ 4.5 with 1.3v/stock TX/ram @3200 with 1.35v
GPU Topped out at 1189MHz (Stock 347 forceware)/*1.1620*v/99.1% tdp/Stock Memory

*539.9w* peak during firestrike (during combined test) - 5960x @ 4.5 with 1.3v/OC TX/ram @3200 with 1.35v
GPU Topped out at 1507MHz (Stock bios 347 forceware)/*1.2180v*/112.8% tdp/1851MHz Memory

*550w* peak during firestrike (during combined test) - 5960x @ 4.5 with 1.3v/OC TX/ram @3200 with 1.35v
GPU Topped out at 1516.8MHz (Stock bios 347 forceware)/*1.2430v*/121.7% tdp/1851MHz Memory

*556.5w* peak during firestrike (during combined test) - 5960x @ 4.5 with 1.3v/OC TX/ram @3200 with 1.35v
GPU Topped out at 1519.9MHz (Stock bios 347 forceware)/*1.2430v*/113.0% tdp/1851MHz Memory

Thermals are more than acceptable at under 38C and 60C (5960)


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Tip, don't use super sampling?


But got so much power for 1440p?? So might as well.


----------



## Kold

I have an issue that's confusing me. I updated to the 350 drivers and now my core clock and voltage bounce all over the place during areas where the 347 driver stayed at a steady core clock.
Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.

Nv TX
Stock bios
Default voltage
110 power
80% fan speed


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> I have an issue that's confusing me. I updated to the 350 drivers and now my core clock and voltage bounce all over the place during areas where the 347 driver stayed at a steady core clock.
> Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.
> 
> Nv TX
> Stock bios
> Default voltage
> 110 power
> 80% fan speed


That 350 driver isn't as stable as otherwise stated.
I also tried it, and had issues with it increasing voltage and reducing benchmark scores.

My guess is it is a very limited temporary driver for a small few that have DX crashes with BF: Hardline.

i'm skipping it, especially because im using the official un-modded BIOS.


----------



## Kold

I'm with you. Rolling back.


----------



## koc6

Hi guys, I have nvidia titan x SLI, they overclocked very easy, I can go 220Mhz core and 420Mhz memory rock solid stable with stock mV and the temp. never pass 65c,
I guess no need to mess with the card bios


----------



## cstkl1

Hmm interesting. First card that has issues on long run with m6e pcie preset 3 which gives higher results.

Hmm think i really did a noob job this time. My old setup was polished on all the skews for ram etc. Tested each card n then assembled in wc etc.

This time slapped another 16 2400c10 ( which passed every test btw but hmm i know theres something amiss) but didnt check the skews n imc timins etc. n then adding two maxwells thats so different from keplers.

I am back to 347.88 till i figure this out. But man this is going to be tiring. Till then will use skynet vid bios. Although it has some voltage issues atm.


----------



## Nytestryke

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



497.8w peak during firestrike (during combined test) - 5960x @ 4.5 with 1.3v/stock TX/ram @3200 with 1.35v
GPU Topped out at 1227.7MHz (Stock 350.05 forceware)/1.2180v/101.8% tdp/Stock Memory

542.6w peak during firestrike (during combined test) - 5960x @ 4.5 with 1.3v/OC TX/ram @3200 with 1.35v
GPU Topped out at 1519.9MHz (Stock 350.05 forceware)/1.2430v/113.6% tdp/1851.4MHz Memory/1280MHz average

535.3w peak during firestrike (during combined test) - 5960x @ 4.5 with 1.3v/OC TX/ram @3200 with 1.35v
GPU Topped out at 1522.3MHz (Stock 350.05 forceware)/1.2430v/113.8% tdp/Stock Memory/1284MHz average

538.1w peak during firestrike (during combined test) - 5960x @ 4.5 with 1.3v/OC TX/ram @3200 with 1.35v
GPU Topped out at 1523.1MHz (Stock 350.05 forceware)/1.2430v/113.3% tdp/Stock Memory/1285MHz average

548.3w peak during firestrike (during combined test) - 5960x @ 4.5 with 1.3v/OC TX/ram @3200 with 1.35v
GPU Topped out at 1525.5MHz (Stock 350.05 forceware)/1.2430v/115.2% tdp/Stock Memory/1287MHz average

539.1w peak during firestrike (during combined test) - 5960x @ 4.5 with 1.3v/OC TX/ram @3200 with 1.35v
GPU Topped out at 1526.3MHz (Stock 350.05 forceware)/1.2430v/112.0% tdp/Stock Memory/1288MHz average

539.1w peak during firestrike (during combined test) - 5960x @ 4.5 with 1.3v/OC TX/ram @3200 with 1.35v
GPU Topped out at 1527.1MHz (Stock 350.05 forceware)/1.2430v/112.9% tdp/Stock Memory/1289MHz average

540.2w peak during firestrike (during combined test) - 5960x @ 4.5 with 1.3v/OC TX/ram @3200 with 1.35v
GPU Topped out at 1527.8MHz (Stock 350.05 forceware)/1.2430v/114.0% tdp/Stock Memory/1290MHz average

537.8w peak during firestrike (during combined test) - 5960x @ 4.5 with 1.3v/OC TX/ram @3200 with 1.35v
GPU Topped out at 1529.4MHz (Stock 350.05 forceware)/1.2430v/114.0% tdp/Stock Memory/1291MHz average

539.6w peak during firestrike (during combined test) - 5960x @ 4.5 with 1.3v/OC TX/ram @3200 with 1.35v
GPU Topped out at 1530.2MHz (Stock 350.05 forceware)/1.2430v/113.9% tdp/Stock Memory/1292MHz average

540.6w peak during firestrike (during combined test) - 5960x @ 4.5 with 1.3v/OC TX/ram @3200 with 1.35v
GPU Topped out at 1531.0MHz (Stock 350.05 forceware)/1.2430v/113.9% tdp/Stock Memory/1293MHz average

538.6w peak during firestrike (during combined test) - 5960x @ 4.5 with 1.3v/OC TX/ram @3200 with 1.35v
GPU Topped out at 1531.8MHz (Stock 350.05 forceware)/1.2430v/113.6% tdp/Stock Memory/1294MHz average

537.2w peak during firestrike (during combined test) - 5960x @ 4.5 with 1.3v/OC TX/ram @3200 with 1.35v
GPU Topped out at 1533.4MHz (Stock 350.05 forceware)/1.2430v/114.3% tdp/Stock Memory/1295MHz average

553.2w peak during firestrike (during combined test) - 5960x @ 4.5 with 1.3v/OC TX/ram @3200 with 1.35v
GPU Topped out at 1534.2MHz (Stock 350.05 forceware)/1.2430v/114.0% tdp/Stock Memory/1296MHz average

537.6w peak during firestrike (during combined test) - 5960x @ 4.5 with 1.3v/OC TX/ram @3200 with 1.35v
GPU Topped out at 1535.0MHz (Stock 350.05 forceware)/1.2430v/115.5% tdp/Stock Memory/1297MHz average

540.8w peak during firestrike (during combined test) - 5960x @ 4.5 with 1.3v/OC TX/ram @3200 with 1.35v
GPU Topped out at 1535.8MHz (Stock 350.05 forceware)/1.2430v/113.1% tdp/Stock Memory/1298MHz average

545.6w peak during firestrike (during combined test) - 5960x @ 4.5 with 1.3v/OC TX/ram @3200 with 1.35v
GPU Topped out at 1537.3MHz (Stock 350.05 forceware)/1.2430v/114.1% tdp/Stock Memory/1299MHz average

541.2w peak during firestrike (during combined test) - 5960x @ 4.5 with 1.3v/OC TX/ram @3200 with 1.35v
GPU Topped out at 1538.1MHz (Stock 350.05 forceware)/1.2430v/114.3% tdp/Stock Memory/1300MHz average

540.3w peak during firestrike (during combined test) - 5960x @ 4.5 with 1.3v/OC TX/ram @3200 with 1.35v
GPU Topped out at 1538.9MHz (Stock 350.05 forceware)/1.2430v/113.3% tdp/Stock Memory/1301MHz average

537.1w peak during firestrike (during combined test) - 5960x @ 4.5 with 1.3v/OC TX/ram @3200 with 1.35v
GPU Topped out at 1539.7MHz (Stock 350.05 forceware)/1.2430v/114.0% tdp/Stock Memory/1302MHz average

537.7w peak during firestrike (during combined test) - 5960x @ 4.5 with 1.3v/OC TX/ram @3200 with 1.35v
GPU Topped out at 1541.3MHz (Stock 350.05 forceware)/1.2430v/113.1% tdp/Stock Memory/1303MHz average



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6614662

I understand there have been mixed results about 350.05 and it's potential for OCing, I thought I would provide an evening worth of incremental overclocking using said drivers. Everyone's experience will likely be different but you should at least try it. My card as an example just kept going up until reaching a peak OC of 1541.3 @ 1.2430v which I am more than happy with, the adrenaline rush from each new stable firestrike run is amazing









I can't wait to try with more voltage, this card is amazing.


----------



## Spiriva

New "GTA 5" drivers are here:

http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/83819/en-us

What's New in Version 350.12

Just in time for the highly anticipated title Grand Theft Auto V, this new GeForce Game Ready driver ensures you'll have the best possible gaming experience. With support for GeForce SLI technology and for one-click game setting optimizations within GeForce Experience, you'll have the best possible performance and image quality during gameplay.

PDF: http://us.download.nvidia.com/Windows/350.12/350.12-win8-win7-winvista-desktop-release-notes.pdf


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> New "GTA 5" drivers are here:
> 
> http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/83819/en-us
> 
> What's New in Version 350.12
> 
> Just in time for the highly anticipated title Grand Theft Auto V, this new GeForce Game Ready driver ensures you'll have the best possible gaming experience. With support for GeForce SLI technology and for one-click game setting optimizations within GeForce Experience, you'll have the best possible performance and image quality during gameplay.
> 
> PDF: http://us.download.nvidia.com/Windows/350.12/350.12-win8-win7-winvista-desktop-release-notes.pdf


Changes and Fixed Issues in Version 350.12


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The following sections list the important changes and the most common issues resolved
since version 347.88. This list is only a subset of the total number of changes made in this
driver version. The NVIDIA bug number is provided for reference.
Windows Vista/Windows 7/Windows 8/Windows 8.1 Fixed Issues
 [Windows 7-x64] Apollo 11 Demo textures and shadows appear to be very dark.
[200091673]
 SLI profile needed for Oddworld: New 'n' Tasty! [1625016]
 SLI profile needed for Assassin's Creed Rogue. [1622977]
 Unable to capture display EDID correctly using the Manage EDID function on an LG
4K monitor. [1619506]
 [SLI, Windows 7-x64] Unable to enable 3D Surround. [1611837]
 [Quadro K2000, Windows 7-x64] Massive rendering slowdown (under one fps) when
a simple skinned mesh is added to a scene with the Unity game engine. [1606822]
 [347.88, Battlefield Hardline] Kepler GPUs crashing with DirectX error messages.
[1606797]
 [Windows 7-x64] DirectX apps fail to start if MOSAIC is started with a custom
resolution. [1603050]
 *EVGA Precision and MSI Afterburner report extremely large GPU power percentages
(TDP). [1599233]*
 DSR is not working in games when an audio receiver is used in between the display
and graphics card. [1596984]
 [GTX590, Windows 7-x64] DiRT 3 center display is out of range in 2D Immersive
Gaming mode. [922824]


----------



## koc6




----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koc6*


http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-4-0-scores/0_20

read the instructions on pg 1 and post a score !


----------



## cstkl1

350.12. Voltages are back to normal like 348

so go for it ppl.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> 350.12. Voltages are back to normal like 348
> 
> so go for it ppl.


Good to know









Something i else i have noticed in 350.12, G-sync is enabled on my desktop ?
Anyone else ?


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> 350.12. Voltages are back to normal like 348
> 
> so go for it ppl.


Yep everything seem to be working fine with the 350.12, only thing is that like 350.05 is that Swift Rog monitor says g-sync is on all the time (the little led light is allways red).

I read that nvidia said that this was no problem and that g-sync was only "really" on while in full screen gaming and not while in Windows no matter what the led on the Swift Rog says.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> Yep everything seem to be working fine with the 350.12, only thing is that like 350.05 is that Swift Rog monitor says g-sync is on all the time (the little led light is allways red).
> 
> I read that nvidia said that this was no problem and that g-sync was only "really" on while in full screen gaming and not while in Windows no matter what the led on the Swift Rog says.


Yeah its now working on 1:1 native scaling you mean. Thats actually good.


----------



## 5150 Joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> Yep everything seem to be working fine with the 350.12, only thing is that like 350.05 is that Swift Rog monitor says g-sync is on all the time (the little led light is allways red).
> 
> I read that nvidia said that this was no problem and that g-sync was only "really" on while in full screen gaming and not while in Windows no matter what the led on the Swift Rog says.


Ah yep just noticed my light is now red in desktop mode.


----------



## Renairy

Ninja update

Nvidia's G-sync now supports 2D (desktop) and Windowed mode


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Joke, right?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Ninja update
> 
> Nvidia's G-sync now supports 2D (desktop) and Windowed mode


err but y would we want variable refresh rate in windows. Gonna fireup some vids. Wouldnt this cause issues on videos etc youtube etc.


----------



## Spiriva

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/822904/geforce-drivers/announcing-hotfix-driver-350-05/2/

At post #22

* I would like nvidia to "fix" this tho, i kinda like so see that g sync really is on while gaming. With the new drivers they removed this "feature" that Asus tried to give us









**350.12 WHQL is [r349_00_170]


----------



## cstkl1

Didnt affect me as in windows i run 120hz ulmb.

Btw now ancor refresh rate in ncp is set to highest available by default. Ty nvidia.


----------



## Renairy

nvm
i do know V-sync is enabled by default in windows though, disabled only when using windows classic theme


----------



## yomegas

Just received my Titan x


----------



## DarkIdeals

So what do you guys think? EK Nickel/Plexi block with dual parallel plexi terminal? Or EK CSQ block with dual parallel CSQ Bridge? Can't decide lol, i like the "full" cover design of the CSQ blocks, and it matches my original CSQ Supremacy EVO block i have on my CPU but the Nickel/Plexi looks nice too, letting you see the coolant more clearly, although it doesn't cover as much card. I can never decide on these kind of things.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> New "GTA 5" drivers are here:
> 
> http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/83819/en-us
> 
> What's New in Version 350.12
> 
> Just in time for the highly anticipated title Grand Theft Auto V, this new GeForce Game Ready driver ensures you'll have the best possible gaming experience. With support for GeForce SLI technology and for one-click game setting optimizations within GeForce Experience, you'll have the best possible performance and image quality during gameplay.
> 
> PDF: http://us.download.nvidia.com/Windows/350.12/350.12-win8-win7-winvista-desktop-release-notes.pdf


Anyone seeing increased voltage with this one over 347? I have GTA V pre-loaded and just waiting for 4 PM PST to launch it.









EDIT- Someone reported that voltages are back to 347 levels.


----------



## discl

Does anyone know the length of the gigabyte titan X cards?

The website states 282mm but the evga and asus cards are 266mm in length. Is the gigabyte card longer than evga/asus?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *discl*
> 
> Does anyone know the length of the gigabyte titan X cards?
> 
> The website states 282mm but the evga and asus cards are 266mm in length. Is the gigabyte card longer than evga/asus?


All the cards are made by nVidia and are the same length. It's probably just a typo.


----------



## discl

Both the Galax and Gigabyte websites say 282mm but the evga and asus sites say 266? Can anyone with one of the gigabyte or galax cards measure them to confirm?

282 is too big for my case but 266 would fit.


----------



## Jpmboy

okay, so I have the w10tp disk in right now, new driver loaded which is capable of dx12 with one card (no sli yet) ... besides the 3dmark feature test, how can I see the magic?

note: card and voltage are locked in P0??


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> okay, so I have the w10tp disk in right now, new driver loaded which is capable of dx12 with one card (no sli yet) ... besides the 3dmark feature test, how can I see the magic?


Well, TBH if there is no SLI support yet, I think you'll have to wait. 90% of the "magic" is how SLI support has changed.









Try running Valley and Heaven I guess.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Well, TBH if there is no SLI support yet, I think you'll have to wait. 90% of the "magic" is how SLI support has changed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try running Valley and Heaven I guess.


missing a dll likely due to the list of unsupported devices. FM benches work. BUt I haven't played with unigine on w10 yet to get it to run. Wouldn't matter - they are DX 10/11 anyway.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Anyone seeing increased voltage with this one over 347? *I have GTA V pre-loaded and just waiting for 4 PM PST to launch it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> EDIT- Someone reported that voltages are back to 347 levels.


I am so excited!! I haven't been this stoked for a game release since GTA San Andreas on the PS2!


----------



## Wiz766

Just got my Titan X, leaving it on air. What are some good OC to put to it? +XXX and +XXX if that makes sense +What mV


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Just got my Titan X, leaving it on air. What are some good OC to put to it? +XXX and +XXX if that makes sense +What mV


Gratz !
See what your default voltage brings you first.
Try + 200 + 200 to begin with and work your way up.
What is your ASIC quality?


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Gratz !
> See what your default voltage brings you first.
> Try + 200 + 200 to begin with and work your way up.
> What is your ASIC quality?


Thanks, uhm I have no idea on ASIC....


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> New "GTA 5" drivers are here:
> 
> http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/83819/en-us
> 
> What's New in Version 350.12
> 
> Just in time for the highly anticipated title Grand Theft Auto V, this new GeForce Game Ready driver ensures you'll have the best possible gaming experience. With support for GeForce SLI technology and for one-click game setting optimizations within GeForce Experience, you'll have the best possible performance and image quality during gameplay.
> 
> PDF: http://us.download.nvidia.com/Windows/350.12/350.12-win8-win7-winvista-desktop-release-notes.pdf


Good ol Nvidia. Always on top of their drivers!







One reason why i got rid of my 290x 8gb card.

GTA V pre-downloaded and ready to go.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I installed the new driver as well, nice to see my OC survived the switch from 347.88.


----------



## BigMack70

Dumb question time: How can you get your cards to actually run at different clock speeds/voltages? I have been trying for a little while now to get my cards to do that, but cannot do so even though I have unchecked "synchronize settings" and given each card individual settings in AB. What am I missing here?

My bottom card runs with lower voltage than the top card, and thus lower TDP - top card is typically around 110% power usage while bottom card sits around 100%. I figure that means I can push the bottom card a little harder, but need to desynchronize the cards and cannot figure out how to make it work.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> I am so excited!! I haven't been this stoked for a game release since GTA San Andreas on the PS2!


GTA V will be sick in 5K!







If you can post a screenie or two please.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Good ol Nvidia. Always on top of their drivers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One reason why i got rid of my 290x 8gb card.
> 
> GTA V pre-downloaded and ready to go.


Just played an hour of Hardline with the new driver and all is well. I'm off work today for some reason.


----------



## Theboy995

After trying a modified bios and relocated the original
And these are the maximum values I get

I have a asic is 60% I think is the worst of all the planet, we oc I think is wrong

With all these data modified bios recommend? That I would come modified bios best for me?

thank you very much


----------



## lowgun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> In preparation for SLi:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139042&cm_re=corsair_450d-_-11-139-042-_-Product
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438036&cm_re=evga_1050w-_-17-438-036-_-Product
> 
> Incoming!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably gonna spring for a Corsair H110i GT as well. Pretty sure I can push this CPU I have to 5 GHz once it's delidded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking the 450D is gonna be great air cooling for 2 cards, there is not much between those dual 140mm fans in front and the cards:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, the intake and filter on the front look really clean and hi-flow. It's no-frills/no-lights, but looks great IMHO. Nice, clean and slick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will be my first build ever (I built my first 8088 PC in 1985), with NO HARD DRIVE/OPTICAL DRIVE.


Here is my 450D:


Just imagine there being one less card in the middle and now the shrouds are black







I'm at work and haven't taken a newer photo since adding the Titan X's.

I put 2 BitFenix Spectre Pro 140s in the front and a Corsair AF120 in the bottom front that you can't see in the pic.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> GTA V will be sick in 5K!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can post a screenie or two please.


Yea definitely! Will be doing a 5K review as well!









Btw, you have PM.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowgun*
> 
> Here is my 450D:
> 
> 
> Just imagine there being one less card in the middle and now the shrouds are black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm at work and haven't taken a newer photo since adding the Titan X's.
> 
> I put 2 BitFenix Spectre Pro 140s in the front and a Corsair AF120 in the bottom front that you can't see in the pic.


Looks very nice! That H105 fits quite nicely too.


----------



## lowgun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Looks very nice! That H105 fits quite nicely too.


Thanks! Yeah, it was a bit of a pain to get the H105 in there, you've got to fiddle with the CPU power cable to get it to fit. Definitely was not made with that case in mind, even though they came out around time... Hopefully they made the newer AIOs for better compatibility with their own products.


----------



## cstkl1

Hmm codaw. Single card had better fps. N force alternate rendering 1 which is what its set to has issue with gsync when oced. Whats up with that. ??


----------



## pluke the 2

I got the Titan X EVGA Version. Without messing with flashing the hardware:

What are you guys running for Memory, Core Clock, Power Target? Using MSI AFTERBURNER

Stock right now, this thing gets up to 85c. I am forced to manually run the fan at 60-80%. Not an issue for me, but holy cow this thing is HOT.


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BossJ*
> 
> Ok so here's my situation... And Tell me what I'm doing wrong or if this is just the way the Titan X works...
> 
> Specs:
> 
> 5930k - 4.6Ghz (1.3v)
> 16GB G.Skill RipJaw 2800 (Oc'd 3200)
> EVGA SuperNova 1300
> 
> 2 NVIDIA (reference card) Titan X - SLI'd - 350.05 driver (I'm still unsure about this driver)
> 
> +221 / +0mV / 100% Power Target
> 
> I hold steady at 1.199v with a 1448Mhz clock. 0 Crashes. Everything stable.
> 
> IF I add 93mV or 110% power target or BOTH. My Clock goes to 1473 - lasts for about 10 mins. - crashes.
> 
> Shouldn't I be able to run higher with extra voltage, than without? This is not the case on my cards.
> 
> My temps don't go over 70C...
> 
> Any fresh thoughts or suggestions would be appreciated.


Ok so I posted this earlier - I have a ASIC Quality of 79% on both cards....

What do you guys think?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BossJ*
> 
> Ok so I posted this earlier - I have a ASIC Quality of 79% on both cards....
> 
> What do you guys think?


Try 350.12. The voltages are back to normal like 348


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Try 350.12. The voltages are back to normal like 348


Is 79% subpar ASIC? or on the high end? I"m not sure what the ranges are for this


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BossJ*
> 
> Is 79% subpar ASIC? or on the high end? I"m not sure what the ranges are for this


High end.

70% would be average.

In other news, SSD died while benching. Sandisk Extreme Pro.


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> High end.
> 
> 70% would be average.


Ok, so I should be able to get a better clock than that. I'll run some tests. Is the ranger normally like 60 to 80% ASIC?

The 350.05 driver was just a lil wonky for me I believe.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowgun*
> 
> Thanks! Yeah, it was a bit of a pain to get the H105 in there, you've got to fiddle with the CPU power cable to get it to fit. Definitely was not made with that case in mind, even though they came out around time... Hopefully they made the newer AIOs for better compatibility with their own products.


Supposedly the H110 fits. I may go with the newer 110i myself.

http://www.corsair.com/en-us/blog/2014/april/450d-build-log-part-1


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BossJ*
> 
> Ok, so I should be able to get a better clock than that. I'll run some tests. Is the ranger normally like 60 to 80% ASIC?
> 
> The 350.05 driver was just a lil wonky for me I believe.


Asic doesn't mean much. Test your card out and let us know.


----------



## jcde7ago

With my build complete, Tri-SLI Titan X benchmarks with GTA V here I come!!! Just gotta get home from work now....I can test single 1440p @ 144hz and also 7680x1440p @ 144hz.


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> With my build complete, Tri-SLI Titan X benchmarks with GTA V here I come!!! Just gotta get home from work now....I can test single 1440p @ 144hz and also 7680x1440p @ 144hz.


Looking super awesome!


----------



## Silent Scone

Hard lines look so sexual







They're just too impractical for my liking when changing components all the time!


----------



## lowgun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Supposedly the H110 fits. I may go with the newer 110i myself.
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en-us/blog/2014/april/450d-build-log-part-1


I've seen a few people say they can't get the H110 to fit because of the 5.25 bay. Someone even made a comment about not being able to get their to fit in that build log. May want to read up on if that H110i is going to work before you get one and crack the box open.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Supposedly the H110 fits. I may go with the newer 110i myself.
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en-us/blog/2014/april/450d-build-log-part-1


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowgun*
> 
> I've seen a few people say they can't get the H110 to fit because of the 5.25 bay. Someone even made a comment about not being able to get their to fit in that build log. May want to read up on if that H110i is going to work before you get one and crack the box open.


I have a 450D with an H110 in it. Fits perfectly fine - no problems. If you had a large 5.25" optical drive and you HAD to put it into the very top slot, you would probably have issues, but that's about it.


----------



## pluke the 2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pluke the 2*
> 
> I got the Titan X EVGA Version. Without messing with flashing the hardware:
> 
> What are you guys running for Memory, Core Clock, Power Target? Using MSI AFTERBURNER
> 
> Stock right now, this thing gets up to 85c. I am forced to manually run the fan at 60-80%. Not an issue for me, but holy cow this thing is HOT.


up.....


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> With my build complete, Tri-SLI Titan X benchmarks with GTA V here I come!!! Just gotta get home from work now....I can test single 1440p @ 144hz and also 7680x1440p @ 144hz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice I have my SMA8 build to do. But I want to play GTA V today lol.

@EKBackplateOwners - How are the EK backplate's going? Are the worth it performance wise?


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Hard lines look so sexual
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're just too impractical for my liking when changing components all the time!


I don't think i'll be swapping out triple Titan Xs for at least 2 years, lol.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*


What kind of lighting is that (and where did you get it)?

I have a couple of CCFL blue lights but haven't bothered to use them in a couple of years. Looking for white LEDs to match my current fan setup.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> What kind of lighting is that (and where did you get it)?
> 
> I have a couple of CCFL blue lights but haven't bothered to use them in a couple of years. Looking for white LEDs to match my current fan setup.


It's the NZXT HUE RGB LED controller, as pictured in the first pic above (or here):


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowgun*
> 
> I've seen a few people say they can't get the H110 to fit because of the 5.25 bay. Someone even made a comment about not being able to get their to fit in that build log. May want to read up on if that H110i is going to work before you get one and crack the box open.


Yeah I just saw that. I guess I might have to settle for the H105. I'm still not totally convinced the 110 does not fit though.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> I have a 450D with an H110 in it. Fits perfectly fine - no problems. If you had a large 5.25" optical drive and you HAD to put it into the very top slot, you would probably have issues, but that's about it.


Good to know, thanks! I don't plan to have an optical drive at all in the new build.


----------



## Swolern

Looks sick Jcde!







Can't wait to hear how Predator Surround is!! You a landscape or portrait guy?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> @EKBackplateOwners - How are the EK backplate's going? Are the worth it performance wise?


No performance gains. Only looks and a little extra protection.


----------



## Kold

Be careful with the LED connection part of the HUE. Make sure it's plugged in the correct way or you'll kill the thing. Happened to my buddy the other day.

As for the Titan X, where can I get some really good thermal pads? This is what mine looked like after buying it directly from Nvidia. There are 7 thermal pads missing. Not cool. It's a good thing I decided to repaste it as soon as it arrived.



Also, you can see the oily residue where there definitely were thermal pads so I'm not sure what happened. I posted this over on the evga forums and some suggested they may have sent me a returned review sample.


----------



## BLOWNCO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> Be careful with the LED connection part of the HUE. Make sure it's plugged in the correct way or you'll kill the thing. Happened to my buddy the other day.
> 
> As for the Titan X, where can I get some really good thermal pads? This is what mine looked like after buying it directly from Nvidia. There are 7 thermal pads missing. Not cool. It's a good thing I decided to repaste it as soon as it arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, you can see the oily residue where there definitely were thermal pads so I'm not sure what happened. I posted this over on the evga forums and some suggested they may have sent me a returned review sample.


WOW with a top tier card i would not have expected to see that!


----------



## Nytestryke

Could somebody post some OCs with the 350.12 drivers, I'll be installing and trying when I get home (8 hours).


----------



## Pikaru

Has anyone else had problems with opencl missing after using DDU then installing the new drivers?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spiriva

Gta 5 at 1440p with everything maxad out (comp in sign) is just beautiful. Runing at around 70-80fps. Butter smooth! Use around 4.5-5k vram.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> Gta 5 at 1440p with everything maxad out (comp in sign) is just beautiful. Runing at around 70-80fps. Butter smooth! Use around 4.5-5k vram.


2nd that. Best game i have tried out in a while. Only 30 minutes in and so many "oh s***" moments!! Graphics are SICK!!!


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> 2nd that. Best game i have tried out in a while. Only 30 minutes in and so many "oh s***" moments!! Graphics are SICK!!!


Never really got into GTA .. but that could be changing . Graphics look great .. good enough for me to try it for that alone . Be interesting to see how it runs in 4k on Titan X SLI.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> Looking super awesome!


Looks good!!! Gotta love the CL cases


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Looks sick Jcde!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to hear how Predator Surround is!! You a landscape or portrait guy?
> No performance gains. Only looks and a little extra protection.


Thanks man! I'm going to give GTA V in Surround a try this evening...it's still got ~2 hours to go until it's finished DL'ing. >.<

Also, i'm a landscape guy....portrait mode doesn't do it for me; large bezels right down the middle of my main view, looks like a big TV, and peripheral vision doesn't really increase with it. I also find web browsing and my overall desktop experience to be much worse than using landscape. There's also some games I prefer to play on a single 1440p @ 144hz, and I multitask a LOT as well, so landscape Surround all the way.


----------



## p0pnFr3sh

I need a little help here
at 1080p 144hz my oc would run at 1402mhz on the core
then when i switch to 1440p my oc would fluctuate between 1402 mhz to 1350mhz.
I also have a ekwb waterblock and backplate on it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> Be careful with the LED connection part of the HUE. Make sure it's plugged in the correct way or you'll kill the thing. Happened to my buddy the other day.
> As for the Titan X, where can I get some really good thermal pads? This is what mine looked like after buying it directly from Nvidia. There are 7 thermal pads missing. Not cool. It's a good thing I decided to repaste it as soon as it arrived.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, you can see the oily residue where there definitely were thermal pads so I'm not sure what happened. I posted this over on the evga forums and some suggested they may have sent me a returned review sample.


well, I'd use fuji extremes.. but actually, put that card back together AND return it. That's just unacceptable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> Has anyone else had problems with opencl missing after using DDU then installing the new drivers?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


nope. and also uninstalled that driver with DDU14.3. Cards were acting strange (even on w10) scoring lower on valley 4K. back to 347.88.


----------



## Kold

Card overclocks up to 1420mhz boost and 2000 on the memory at stock voltage. With my luck, I'd receive a slower one.

Also, my warranty would be null if I told them I removed the cooler to reapply tim and they'd even be able to say they were there cause of the oily residue and that I must've lost them or messed them up.

Not to mention I'd be waiting for another card for a while IF they actually let me exchange it.

I'll just spend the extra $15 and get some pads on them before they cook. Thankfully the vrm array still had its thermal pads.

Edit: I'm just not overclocking the memory until I get them pads!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> Card overclocks up to 1420mhz boost and 2000 on the memory at stock voltage. With my luck, I'd receive a slower one.
> 
> Also, my warranty would be null if I told them I removed the cooler to reapply tim and they'd even be able to say they were there cause of the oily residue and that I must've lost them or messed them up.
> 
> Not to mention I'd be waiting for another card for a while IF they actually let me exchange it.
> 
> I'll just spend the extra $15 and get some pads on them before they cook. Thankfully the vrm array still had its thermal pads.
> 
> Edit: I'm just not overclocking the memory until I get them pads!


nah, as far as Nvidia is concerned, all you know is "the card runs very hot and the memory is unstable" and seems to have arrived in poor condition







. But it's your card!


----------



## HatallaS

any one knows where we can find the EVGA AIO unit? all my searchs are coming empty....


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> any one knows where we can find the EVGA AIO unit? all my searchs are coming empty....


http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=400-HY-H980-B1


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> 2nd that. Best game i have tried out in a while. Only 30 minutes in and so many "oh s***" moments!! Graphics are SICK!!!


Downloading right now here. I just got it on cdkeys.com for $49 something with a lot of bonus money included too. They say if you like them on facebook you get 5% off. I forgot to do it but i did it for mortal kombat x which i bought it after for $26 +dlc goro.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Never really got into GTA .. but that could be changing . Graphics look great .. good enough for me to try it for that alone . *Be interesting to see how it runs in 4k on Titan X SLI.*


So far the answer is "just OK". I had to turn off all the "advanced graphics" settings, MSAA, TXAA, and turn soft shadows to "softest" (instead of Nvidia's setting) in order to get constant 50+ fps.

The advanced graphics settings would tank my framerate into the mid 30s and turn it into a stuttery mess out in the hills. The stuttering was what made it awful. Think it's a driver/optimization problem because my GPUs were only at about 70% usage each.

I never got into GTA either... thought GTA 3 and Vice City were among the most overrated games ever and I really couldn't stand them. I skipped San Andreas and GTA IV because of my distaste for 3. Decided to give V a try and I'm glad I did so far - the gameplay mechanics and driving are not as awful as I remember from GTA 3, though I still wouldn't call them great, but the world design is just top notch. I had fun just spending two hours driving around the map seeing the sights before doing any missions past the intro.


----------



## Swolern

^Sounds like the SLI profile is not up to par yet. Been running amazingly well @ 1440p on a single card. There are a ton of PC settings on this game, Rockstar did an amazing job on this version. Really looks amazing with all settings maxed. Textures on the environment are down right gorgeous!!

Although this game does not like any OC whatso ever. Even +50mhz will make it crash after a little while. Had to run the gpu stock.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Although this game does not like any OC whatso ever. Even +50mhz will make it crash after a little while. Had to run the gpu stock.


It tolerates my core OC but won't let me touch the memory. If I OC the memory much at all, I get a lot of flashing pixels and artifacting and eventually a crash. Happens even in the menu when the GPU isn't doing anything.

The game does indeed look very good, particularly when driving around. Character models are kinda fugly and have a bad case of console-itis, but everything else looks great. If only this game had the character model quality of Crysis 3 or Ryse or AC:U...


----------



## Baasha

GTA V runs fantastically well @ 5K w/ all settings maxed out (no MSAA but 8x Reflection MSAA) and scales really well too:

With 2x MSAA & TXAA, I get around 50FPS. Without it and all other settings maxed, it's almost constantly over 60FPS (60 - 70FPS) @ 5K.


----------



## Swolern

Nice GPU use there Bash.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> It tolerates my core OC but won't let me touch the memory. If I OC the memory much at all, I get a lot of flashing pixels and artifacting and eventually a crash. Happens even in the menu when the GPU isn't doing anything.
> 
> The game does indeed look very good, particularly when driving around. Character models are kinda fugly and have a bad case of console-itis, but everything else looks great. If only this game had the character model quality of Crysis 3 or Ryse or AC:U...


That's what is was the memory OC. Thanks. Back to my normal core OC with the mem at stock and it works fine now. Thanks.


----------



## ahnafakeef

So if these GTA V performance numbers are any indication, Titan X SLi could very well be getting 120FPS/144FPS at 1440p but not even 60FPS at 4K at the same settings?

This makes deciding on a new monitor tougher. I was decided on the 4K G-Sync ROG panel that's about to come out later this year, but 144Hz at 1440p at max settings sounds better than 50+ FPS at 4K with compromised settings.

Your input would be highly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> So if these GTA V performance numbers are any indication, Titan X SLi could very well be getting 120FPS/144FPS at 1440p but not even 60FPS at 4K at the same settings?
> 
> This makes deciding on a new monitor tougher. I was decided on the 4K G-Sync ROG panel that's about to come out later this year, but 144Hz at 1440p at max settings sounds better than 50+ FPS at 4K with compromised settings.
> 
> Your input would be highly appreciated. Thank you.


Agreed. 4k needs a wider refresh rate. If not 60% of the time ure on vsync. Hence y i am patiently waiting for 4k 120hz gsync. Think asus knows this with swift 2.0.


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> So if these GTA V performance numbers are any indication, Titan X SLi could very well be getting 120FPS/144FPS at 1440p but not even 60FPS at 4K at the same settings?
> 
> This makes deciding on a new monitor tougher. I was decided on the 4K G-Sync ROG panel that's about to come out later this year, but 144Hz at 1440p at max settings sounds better than 50+ FPS at 4K with compromised settings.
> 
> Your input would be highly appreciated. Thank you.


I got the swift rog and i love it, wount play w/o g sync ever again. How ever if i were to buy a monitor today i would look at the acer predator ips 27" with g sync.

The swift is very good but if u can get a ips panel with g sync and 144hz for like $100 extra i would take that.


----------



## toncij

So, 350.12 is really nice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> So if these GTA V performance numbers are any indication, Titan X SLi could very well be getting 120FPS/144FPS at 1440p but not even 60FPS at 4K at the same settings?
> 
> This makes deciding on a new monitor tougher. I was decided on the 4K G-Sync ROG panel that's about to come out later this year, but 144Hz at 1440p at max settings sounds better than 50+ FPS at 4K with compromised settings.
> 
> Your input would be highly appreciated. Thank you.


Hmm, not really sure. On a single TX boosted to 1470 I get steady 40-45 FPS (lowest 37, highest over 60) on 5K (not 4K, 5K) and all very high except for completely off AAs.


----------



## DarkIdeals

So have you guys had any issues with nvidia support on these cards? Wondering whether waiting for the EVGA to come back in stock somewhere (if it EVER does, been waiting weeks lol) would be worth it, i picked up an nvidia one, and i wonder if evgas support is worth waiting for. Anyone know any place that has the evga or asus ones in stock?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> So, 350.12 is really nice.
> Hmm, not really sure. On a single TX boosted to 1470 I get steady 40-45 FPS (lowest 37, highest over 60) on 5K (not 4K, 5K) and all very high except for completely off AAs.


What?? There is no way you are getting that framerate @5K on a single TX. What are you using to monitor your fps?


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> What?? There is no way you are getting that framerate @5K on a single TX. What are you using to monitor your fps?


FRAPS... will record a video for you... driver is 350.12, card is EVGA-SC with 425 BIOS (ASIC 64.4%) overclocked to 1299 basic clock, memory on stock, fan on 90% on that boost, temp hovers at 80°C (stock cooler). Mission is the first one.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> What?? There is no way you are getting that framerate @5K on a single TX. What are you using to monitor your fps?


That's not so farfetch'd, i'm getting 55-60fps on a single titan x @ 1,451mhz core and +50 memory with stock cooler (regular nvidia) with 4K + slight AA forced through inspector, at 5k DSR i get about 38-44fps, fluctuating between 35 and 55ish similar to what toncij is reporting, a little lower though. Same settings too, everything very high except no AA on.


----------



## cstkl1

@BigMack70
Saw this review for first part of gta v with titan x 1380/[email protected]




That dude has two cards. So is one card doing better than two??


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> @BigMack70
> Saw this review for first part of gta v with titan x 1380/[email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That dude has two cards. So is one card doing better than two??


SLI profile for GTAV is kind of borked atm, so you won't see much gains unless you're lucky.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> FRAPS... will record a video for you... driver is 350.12, card is EVGA-SC overclocked to 1299 basic clock, memory on stock, fan on 90% on that boost, temp hovers at 80°C (stock cooler). Mission is the first one.


Ah ok, first mission. Ya my fps was sky high there too(100-140fps). Some of the difficult to render areas later in the game drop my fps to the 50-60s. Im at 1440p. Still impressive for the TX at 5K though in the first mission.

BTW Precision X shows double fps again in this game.


----------



## Kold

This game seems to do pretty well bug wise. I played for about 2 hours @1437MHz. Not a single crash.

I wish it hadn't taken this long to release for PC, but compared to GTA4, this game is so smooth and nice.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Ah ok, first mission. Ya my fps was sky high there too(100-140fps). Some of the difficult to render areas later in the game drop my fps to the 50-60s. Im at 1440p. Still impressive for the TX at 5K though in the first mission.
> 
> BTW Precision X shows double fps again in this game.


My Precision does not show any kind of OSD... never made it work and not sure why. Also, ShadowPlay crashes Experience for me and FRAPS cuts my FPS in half so recording is out of options - you'll have to trust me: [email protected] Very High, OFF AAs (reflections too) - I don't get below 35 FPS and get to ~40 most of the time.

However, less than 60 is not acceptable for me so I'm thinking about 1440 on Swift instead.


----------



## Maximization

I have not had a Nvidia card since my 7800GTX sli setup, what are your guys opinions on the EVGA GeForce GTX TITAN X Hydro Copper? Overkill for me probably my monitor is 1920 x 1200 but i am assuming i can max out everyhting. And if i get a new monitor in the future I am good to go.


----------



## Kold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> I have not had a Nvidia card since my 7800GTX sli setup, what are your guys opinions on the EVGA GeForce GTX TITAN X Hydro Copper? Overkill for me probably my monitor is 1920 x 1200 but i am assuming i can max out everyhting. And if i get a new monitor in the future I am good to go.


Pick up a 2560x1440p monitor!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/QNIX-QX2710-LED-Evolution-II-Multi-TRUE10-SE-27-2560x1440-QHD-DVI-HDMI-Monitor-/121362611435?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c41c67ceb

I own that one and bought from that exact same seller. Excellent customer service and had zero issues with the purchase. The vibrancy of this monitor is truly something epic.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> I have not had a Nvidia card since my 7800GTX sli setup, what are your guys opinions on the EVGA GeForce GTX TITAN X Hydro Copper? Overkill for me probably my monitor is 1920 x 1200 but i am assuming i can max out everyhting. And if i get a new monitor in the future I am good to go.


Depends of definition of maxxed out . I think its perfect. Most games you will get min fps 60.
Although somebody pointed out this still not enough for acu.


----------



## alancsalt

Finally bought a Tita X

Only $1599.00 in Ozzieland....


----------



## Kold

Does anyone know the actual thickness for the stock thermal pads on this card? I want to order those Fujipoly pads, but the sizes are 0.5, 1.0 and 1.5 thickness. I checked around and the EK waterblocks come with 0.5, so I'm thinking that's the way to go AND if it's too thin, couldn't I just stack two 0.5 thick pads to effectively get a 1.0 thick pad?

*Edit*

EK Backplate:

Uses 1mm thick for the VRM and 0.5mm thick for the Memory.

http://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109830581.pdf

EK Waterblock:

Uses 0.5mm thick for both the VRM and Memory.

http://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109830567.pdf


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> I have not had a Nvidia card since my 7800GTX sli setup, what are your guys opinions on the EVGA GeForce GTX TITAN X Hydro Copper? Overkill for me probably my monitor is 1920 x 1200 but i am assuming i can max out everyhting. And if i get a new monitor in the future I am good to go.


You're definitely fine with a titan x at 1920x1200, you could max out ANY game in existance and get near 100fps or higher. Plus, since you aren't familiar with the new nvidia cards, you would probably like the new DSR technology (dynamic super resolution) it will render the game at 1440p or 4k etc.. and then compress it down to fit into a 1080p screen allowing you to have super sharp image quality that will make the game "look" closer to 1440p or 4k even though you're using a 1080p screen. So if you can't afford a 1440p monitor (or 1600p if you like 16:10) then that would still give you quite nice picture quality. The TITAN X is playing games at full 4k and even 5k on a single card with decent framerate, so it's a good card.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> Finally bought a Tita X
> 
> Only $1599.00 in Ozzieland....


Ouch....

#dem-au-prices -____-

On a side note, what the heck is up with so many people having the lettering fall off their titan x coolers? I've seen at least 3 reviews where they were all missing the middle T and one other guy on youtube who thought it was supposed to be that way, thinking they painted the T "black" to match the color lol.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> The TITAN X is playing games at full 4k and even 5k on a single card with decent framerate, so it's a good card.


No, not really. I have 2x Titan X and a Dell UP2715K and I sometimes feel it's not enough. I would go 3-way SLI but it's more money than I want to spend on graphics cards.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> Does anyone know the actual thickness for the stock thermal pads on this card? I want to order those Fujipoly pads, but the sizes are 0.5, 1.0 and 1.5 thickness. I checked around and the EK waterblocks come with 0.5, so I'm thinking that's the way to go AND if it's too thin, couldn't I just stack two 0.5 thick pads to effectively get a 1.0 thick pad?
> 
> *Edit*
> 
> EK Backplate:
> 
> Uses 1mm thick for the VRM and 0.5mm thick for the Memory.
> 
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109830581.pdf
> 
> EK Waterblock:
> 
> Uses 0.5mm thick for both the VRM and Memory.
> 
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109830567.pdf


The most common fuji-poly pads i've seen people swear by are the 1.0mm ones, but in a lot of cases they were specifically buying them because the card they were using had bad contact using the stock EK 0.5mm ones. Cards like the Gigabyte G1 GTX 970 had trouble with the pads making contact with the chips after being stuck to the block etc.. although on reference cards this is less common of an issue.

In my opinion, i would probably get a small pack of both 0.5 and 1.0mm pads if you're unsure, but they are expensive, so if you can't afford two packs i'd go for the 1.0mm. I'd rather tha pads be a little bit "too" thick than not make contact causing high temps and possibly overheating of components.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> No, not really. I have 2x Titan X and a Dell UP2715K and I sometimes feel it's not enough. I would go 3-way SLI but it's more money than I want to spend on graphics cards.


Yes, yes really. I was mostly referring to 4k, but even on 5k you can play the "average" modern game at 45-60fps if you turn AA off and maybe move from ultra to very high on a couple settings. Of course you aren't going to be getting 60fps Crysis 3, Metro last light, Shadow of Mordor, ACU etc.. @ 5k, but i've done quite a bit of 5k DSR testing and got fairly decent framerates in games like bioshock infinite, diablo 3, battlefield 4, Dark Souls 2, Thief etc.. on one titan x.


----------



## Kold

Already ordered the 0.5s. I'll report back on how well they fit. Also, if they don't fit nice enough, I'll try putting two on top of each other.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> Already ordered the 0.5s. I'll report back on how well they fit. Also, if they don't fit nice enough, I'll try putting two on top of each other.


Yeah let us know, i'm curious of the improvements a 0.5 fuji would make on titan x, specifically on those hot VRM chips on the back. Not sure if stacking two pads on each other would provide maximum thermal performance as you're introducing (albeit a small one) a thin pocket of air between the two pads, no matter how closely you squeeze them together. So it probably wouldn't perform "quite" as well as a single 1mm thick pad; but at least this way you won't end up with pads that are too thick. It'd probably be a minute difference anyway.


----------



## Kold

I have no way of monitoring temperature differences, but it's better than the 7 missing memory pads on mine right, lol. Also, I chose the 17s for the sole reason that if I do place them on top of each other to create 1.0mm thickness, hopefully they'll perform on par with the 11 1.0mm's.


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> Finally bought a Tita X
> 
> Only $1599.00 in Ozzieland....


Still not as expensive as the Uk prices.
I paid 1,680.79 AUD for my card.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> Yes, yes really. I was mostly referring to 4k, but even on 5k you can play the "average" modern game at 45-60fps if you turn AA off and maybe move from ultra to very high on a couple settings. Of course you aren't going to be getting 60fps Crysis 3, Metro last light, Shadow of Mordor, ACU etc.. @ 5k, but i've done quite a bit of 5k DSR testing and got fairly decent framerates in games like bioshock infinite, diablo 3, battlefield 4, Dark Souls 2, Thief etc.. on one titan x.


No, not really. Even with 1x Titan X overclocked you won't get anywhere near those framerates at 5K on any demanding game. I know, because I have an *actual* 5K monitor. And if you want me to believe your numbers, which are impossible, then you're going to have to provide proof. And don't show proof that you can get high framerates on bioshock infinite, diablo 3, dark souls 2 or any game like that because they're not demanding.


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> Yes, yes really. I was mostly referring to 4k, but even on 5k you can play the "average" modern game at 45-60fps if you turn AA off and maybe move from ultra to very high on a couple settings. Of course you aren't going to be getting 60fps Crysis 3, Metro last light, Shadow of Mordor, ACU etc.. @ 5k, but i've done quite a bit of 5k DSR testing and got fairly decent framerates in games like bioshock infinite, diablo 3, battlefield 4, Dark Souls 2, Thief etc.. on one titan x.
> 
> 
> 
> No, not really. Even with 1x Titan X overclocked you won't get anywhere near those framerates at 5K on any demanding game. I know, because I have an *actual* 5K monitor. And if you want me to believe your numbers, which are impossible, then you're going to have to provide proof. And don't show proof that you can get high framerates on bioshock infinite, diablo 3, dark souls 2 or any game like that because they're not demanding.
Click to expand...

As I recall, Infinite was pretty demanding at 2560x1440p.

C'mon release the Hydro Copper already EVGA!


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> No, not really. Even with 1x Titan X overclocked you won't get anywhere near those framerates at 5K on any demanding game. I know, because I have an *actual* 5K monitor. And if you want me to believe your numbers, which are impossible, then you're going to have to provide proof. And don't show proof that you can get high framerates on bioshock infinite, diablo 3, dark souls 2 or any game like that because they're not demanding.


5K and all max details and Shadow of Mordor runs 30+ FPS on [email protected] So, I don't see why a medium details setting would not run at 60 or 3-way SLI for [email protected]


----------



## Manac0r

I most likely will be building a new system next year, so going H2O isnt viable right now. Worth getting an Artic Exteme IV for my TX? Also is it a matter of just removing stock cooler and clipping - screwing on the Artic? TIA


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> 5K and all max details and Shadow of Mordor runs 30+ FPS on [email protected] So, I don't see why a medium details setting would not run at 60 or 3-way SLI for [email protected]


We weren't talking about 3-way SLI nor were we talking about medium settings.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> Still not as expensive as the Uk prices.
> I paid 1,680.79 AUD for my card.


Mine was aud 1700. Lol.

Heard jp/china was arnd aud 1850.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> Finally bought a Tita X
> 
> Only $1599.00 in Ozzieland....
> 
> 
> 
> Still not as expensive as the Uk prices.
> I paid 1,680.79 AUD for my card.
Click to expand...

$1599.00
Sub-Total:

$47.98
eParcel PP Standard:

$149.73
GST Included:

$32.94
Paypal surcharge (2%):

Total: *$1679.92*

As a rural dweller I nearly got there......


----------



## RedM00N

Totally not regretting getting these cards.
GTA V at 4K DSR with all options maxed (both MSAA at 8X, no TXAA) I was doing above 40 fps 95% of the time on both my Titan X's, dipping below during some cut scenes and car crashes. Acceptable fps for how good it looks.

Just wish the mouse lag would go away at this resolution.


----------



## scottb75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> I have not had a Nvidia card since my 7800GTX sli setup, what are your guys opinions on the EVGA GeForce GTX TITAN X Hydro Copper? Overkill for me probably my monitor is 1920 x 1200 but i am assuming i can max out everyhting. And if i get a new monitor in the future I am good to go.


I'm currently running a 1080p monitor off of my single Titan X and I think its great. I can max out everything and add some AA without worrying about it. I'll probably jump to a 4K monitor in the future but for now I'm happy.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> Finally bought a Tita X
> 
> Only $1599.00 in Ozzieland....











Great!
a landmark and very fast card... but unfortunately a bit handcuffed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> Does anyone know the actual thickness for the stock thermal pads on this card? I want to order those Fujipoly pads, but the sizes are 0.5, 1.0 and 1.5 thickness. I checked around and the EK waterblocks come with 0.5, so I'm thinking that's the way to go AND if it's too thin, couldn't I just stack two 0.5 thick pads to effectively get a 1.0 thick pad?
> *Edit*
> EK Backplate:
> Uses 1mm thick for the VRM and 0.5mm thick for the Memory.
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109830581.pdf
> EK Waterblock:
> Uses 0.5mm thick for both the VRM and Memory.
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109830567.pdf


If you are asking about the pads for the air cooler - more like 1.5mm. For the EK block it's right in the mounting instructions.


----------



## cstkl1

Ppl sli is working great . 97-99 usage on both. Using txaa 4x. Normally any gameworks has issue with msaa.
Afaik disable fxaa
Msaa 4x
Nvidia txaa
Reflection aa 4x

Game running good

so not sure whats up with you guys.

anyway just started playing.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great!
> a landmark and very fast card... but unfortunately a bit handcuffed.


I'm a bit late to this card, so pardon for asking, but by handcuffed, a voltage limit?


----------



## cstkl1

First is indoors vault etc
Second is grave scene
Third is theraphy session

Racing etc with car was about 100fps.

So.. Sli is fine.

Btw if u dont know already. After u install the game. Always go to ge n press update for new drivers. It will install the profile.

Had to stop at this point as theres a thunderstorm.


----------



## Orthello

Well handcuffed they may be but they are already going clock for clock with my strix 980s nearly volt for volt too , not even sub zero with ambient liquid and near 1600 MHz with 1.255v on the Max air BIOS only.

Fun times ahead for sure !


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I'm a bit late to this card, so pardon for asking, but by handcuffed, a voltage limit?


Late? It's been out for a couple of weeks only...








yeah - they could definitely handle a bit more voltage if kept cool. But an amazing card anyway.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Well handcuffed they may be but they are already going clock for clock with my strix 980s nearly *volt for volt too* , not even sub zero with ambient liquid and near 1600 MHz with 1.255v on the Max air BIOS only.
> Fun times ahead for sure !


can't be. we were running near 1.5V on the strix







. Remember - only GPU Z, PX and AB sensor tab report the actual clock. According to the main tab I've been running near 1800


----------



## Pandora's Box

Man, GTA V is running damn smooth on this GTX Titan X at 3440x1440. I just let geforce experience set the game up with optimal settings and started playing.

Gettting 50-80 fps with these settings: (I turned FXAA off and went with 2xMSAA and TXAA on.)


----------



## Orthello

Well yeah we can't go to 1.5v like the strix but clocks for volts might end up better on titan x here yet vs 980. 1.31v is not bad for a daily driver voltage chilled either really - limited benching fun yes.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> Man, GTA V is running damn smooth on this GTX Titan X at 3440x1440. I just let geforce experience set the game up with optimal settings and started playing.
> 
> Gettting 50-80 fps with these settings: (I turned FXAA off and went with 2xMSAA and TXAA on.)


Yeah correcto. Whenever theres gameworks title akways use txaa n not msaa. In this game setting txaa and then msaa makes it txaa 4x. Disabling txaa and setting msaa.. u get msaa. And whats up with then enable fxaa also.. its like fxaa on top of it vice versa..

and just like watchdog reflection aa or any texture aa should be the same amount as the normal aa. setting it above will crash etc later in the game etc..

btw why does this game settings here remind me so much of watchdog


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Well yeah we can't go to 1.5v like the strix but clocks for volts might end up better on titan x here yet vs 980. 1.31v is not bad for a daily driver voltage chilled either really - limited benching fun yes.


did you actually measure 1.312V? I think opt33 posted on this and no matter what is set in bios it tops out at 1.274V. I think.


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Ppl sli is working great . 97-99 usage on both. Using txaa 4x. Normally any gameworks has issue with msaa.
> Afaik disable fxaa
> Msaa 4x
> Nvidia txaa
> Reflection aa 4x
> 
> Game running good
> 
> so not sure whats up with you guys.
> 
> anyway just started playing.


Yup. same here. Played for about 4 to 5 hours last night. Game was limited to 118FPS - but everyting maxed.


----------



## Orthello

Yeah I saw that re 1.274v cap. I still have 55c drop to go in liquid temps and a little more voltage even if 1.274 is Max. So I'm sure these titans won't end up with much less oc than the strixes achieved . I'm hoping for 1650 ish fingers crossed.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Yeah I saw that re 1.274v cap. I still have 55c drop to go in liquid temps and a little more voltage even if 1.274 is Max. So I'm sure these titans won't end up with much less oc than the strixes achieved . I'm hoping for 1650 ish fingers crossed.


yeah man - 1650 real would be the highest I know of.


----------



## cstkl1

btw just a gentle reminder just like dying light in titan owners club

make sure ge scans the game and press update for new drivers so the settings will be in.
Although i didnt see any changes on the sli profile but i always do this if theres a update.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> @BigMack70
> Saw this review for first part of gta v with titan x 1380/[email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That dude has two cards. So is one card doing better than two??


Nah, the issue is just where he's benching. I can max everything out, including advanced graphics, and even run 2xMSAA in the first couple missions and in the city and keep well over 60+ fps. The problem comes if/when I drive up to some parts in the mountains - the framerate just tanks.

I moved the game over to my SSD and that seems to have alleviated a lot of the stuttering if I crank all the settings up, but the game will still drop down below 40fps at places if I max all the advanced settings out.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Nah, the issue is just where he's benching. I can max everything out, including advanced graphics, and even run 2xMSAA in the first couple missions and in the city and keep well over 60+ fps. The problem comes if/when I drive up to some parts in the mountains - the framerate just tanks.
> 
> I moved the game over to my SSD and that seems to have alleviated a lot of the stuttering if I crank all the settings up, but the game will still drop down below 40fps at places if I max all the advanced settings out.


But ure both gpu utilization still good right.
Well i just started. Will try to see the diff. Anyway ure at 4k.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> But ure both gpu utilization still good right.
> Well i just started. Will try to see the diff. Anyway ure at 4k.


I'll just make a video and post it. Video will probably be recorded at 1080p with shadow play but it will give the idea.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> I'll just make a video and post it. Video will probably be recorded at 1080p with shadow play but it will give the idea.


Shadow play on this game [email protected] tanks the fps by 20. Reduces the utilization a lot.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> $1599.00
> Sub-Total:
> 
> $47.98
> eParcel PP Standard:
> 
> $149.73
> GST Included:
> 
> $32.94
> Paypal surcharge (2%):
> 
> Total: *$1679.92*
> 
> As a rural dweller I nearly got there......


Gratz !
I see you ordered from PC Case Gear ! A gigabyte !









Picked up mine from JW computers for $1599.
I don;t miss that money at all, what a fantastic piece of hardware !


----------



## cstkl1

@BigMack70




First 15mins game. Shadowplay tanks the fps by 20 etc.


----------



## Baasha

GTA V maxed out @ 5K w/ 2x MSAA + FXAA + 8x Reflection MSAA + TXAA:


----------



## Pandora's Box

lololol @Baasha, someone can't drive.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> GTA V maxed out @ 5K w/ 2x MSAA + FXAA + 8x Reflection MSAA + TXAA:


8x msa reflection with txaa??
Txaa goes up to 4x . So can it?? Tested with watchdog it wont work properly with texture aa msaa 8x n overall aa txaa 4x.

I think fxaa would be mute at this point. Can we really run txaa 2x with msaa 8x on reflection n fxaa with it??

but so fat othet than running msaa 8x overall. Rest of the settings do not tank the titan x much.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Any of you Titan X owners gonna be getting this game on Friday? I'm just wondering how it will play on the Ti-X???






I had to cancel the order for my 2 cards today, as the supplier kept putting the delivery date back sadly! Scan UK have stated that they will be getting some EVGA cards in tomorrow, so hopefully I'll be sorted and get my 2 bad boys by the weekend!!!


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Any of you Titan X owners gonna be getting this game on Friday? I'm just wondering how it will play on the Ti-X???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to cancel the order for my 2 cards today, as the supplier kept putting the delivery date back sadly! Scan UK have stated that they will be getting some EVGA cards in tomorrow, so hopefully I'll be sorted and get my 2 bad boys by the weekend!!!


Indie dev right.
I nvr buy from indie until proven its playing well. So many had issues in support.


----------



## Rhuarc86

Hey everyone, going to apologize in advance as I know this topic has been beaten to death. I'm currently using 16gb of DDR4, I will have pagefile enabled on my XP941 m.2 primary OS drive. Is it worth it to switch to 32gb? I have two T-X's paired with my 5930k. I'm almost finished with my current build, but I am a perfectionist and I honestly won't touch the PC until I know that I have everything in there correctly.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Indie dev right.
> I nvr buy from indie until proven its playing well. So many had issues in support.


Maybe - maybe not??? It runs on UE4 so it should have great graphics and hopefully run smooth and it's gonna launch at $19.99, so no big outlay. But it looks fun to play and hey every developer has to start somewhere!!!


----------



## Gabrielzm

Ok folks I am getting a lot of PMs about this so I thought to leave here how I mounted my first card with ek block and Fuji pads. when I do the second I will "upgrade" this little guide to include better pictures of the pads in place (since I forgot with the first). Follow Ek instructions for both the ek block and ek backplate. Thermal pad thickness is there. But check for contact. If you contact is not good then you might need to swap some 0.5 mm for 1 mm. However, there are additional places where ek did not said anything about placing pads or suggest the wrong size. I will point specifically to those places:

Red = 0.5
Yellow = 1 mm (or even 1.5 mm) - check for contact. if 1 mm does not touch it use the 1.5 mm. One good way to test for contact is to dab just a tiny tim on the top of the pad and then put the block on it and remove with care to check.
Blue = 1.5 mm (for the vrm section on the backplate)



http://imgur.com/UslQs6R




Hope it helps. I used 11 Fujis (0.5 and 1.5 mm) and some EK stock (1 mm) for my first card. It is so good to be back on water. Temps are now down to 30 C under heavy load and I don't have a F**** jet turbine on my ear anymore... Running one card until I slap the block on the second.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Maybe - maybe not??? It runs on UE4 so it should have great graphics and hopefully run smooth and it's gonna launch at $19.99, so no big outlay. But it looks fun to play and hey every developer has to start somewhere!!!


somebody said ue4 has no support for multi gpu. So err.


----------



## diddler1979

Proud owner of two Palit GTX Titan's and man are they the business. I'm in the market for a 4K setup so for now making the most of DSR on a 1080P TV but the purchase was mainly in anticpation for Steam VR.

Anyway, here's a video I did playing GTA V and showing off the fps.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> lololol @Baasha, someone can't drive.


LOL.. I know! That stupid race mission (the first one w/ Hao) took me like 4 tries to pass! hahahhahah.... the concrete wall got in my way!


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> 8x msa reflection with txaa??
> Txaa goes up to 4x . So can it?? Tested with watchdog it wont work properly with texture aa msaa 8x n overall aa txaa 4x.
> 
> I think fxaa would be mute at this point. Can we really run txaa 2x with msaa 8x on reflection n fxaa with it??
> 
> but so fat othet than running msaa 8x overall. Rest of the settings do not tank the titan x much.


Turning MSAA Off and leaving FXAA on as well as Reflection MSAA 8x on, I get over 60FPS in most places.

2x MSAA + TXAA kills the framerate pretty badly.

Scaling is pretty good but dips in certain places - will try motion blur off - makes me nauseous lol...


----------



## araujomarcelo

Hey guys

I wanted to change the BIOS of my GTX Titan Xs to make some sweet overclock but I dont know which is the most recommended for my type of system so maybe you could tell me









Like I said I have Quad SLI GTX Titan X, a 5960X, Rampage 5 Extreme and Corsair AX1500i.
The Cooling is - all GPUs, CPU, Ram and Motherboard with EK waterblocks, 4 pumps, 6 Rads and 28 Gentle Typhoons AP-15 +3 other fans.
On Stress Tests max temps are between 26 and 32 Celsius on both GPU and CPU with fans @ low RPM.

I think I could do some sweet OC with my machine so could you help me out with it?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Diversion

Got my 2nd Titan X yesterday and went to flash the EVGA SC bios on top and getting a PCI subsystem failure..even though i'm using Joe Dirt's nvflash AND using -6 to bypass the check.. It prompts to hit 'y' to continue but it just acts like I hit some other key and fails the pci subsystem check. Any ideas? I had zero problems on my first card.. I also removed the write protect with -r but that didn't change anything.. It lets me flash the stock bios over on top but anything non-matching it's denying me.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> Got my 2nd Titan X yesterday and went to flash the EVGA SC bios on top and getting a PCI subsystem failure..even though i'm using Joe Dirt's nvflash AND using -6 to bypass the check.. It prompts to hit 'y' to continue but it just acts like I hit some other key and fails the pci subsystem check. Any ideas? I had zero problems on my first card.. I also removed the write protect with -r but that didn't change anything.. It lets me flash the stock bios over on top but anything non-matching it's denying me.


If both GPUs (more than one) is installed, you have to specify the GPU via "index=0" for first or "index=1" for 2nd. you can also use 'i0' or 'i1.'


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Agreed. 4k needs a wider refresh rate. If not 60% of the time ure on vsync. Hence y i am patiently waiting for 4k 120hz gsync. Think asus knows this with swift 2.0.


Although a lot of games would be playable at 120FPS at 4K with Titan SLi, I'd be happy if I can max everything out on 4K at 60FPS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> I got the swift rog and i love it, wount play w/o g sync ever again. How ever if i were to buy a monitor today i would look at the acer predator ips 27" with g sync.
> 
> The swift is very good but if u can get a ips panel with g sync and 144hz for like $100 extra i would take that.


Yes, of course. IPS is a must given that whichever combination of settings I want can be had on IPS panels.

I don't like the bezel of the Predator, especially after becoming accustomed to my Dell S2240L's minimal bezel. I wish there were more options to choose from.

Oh well, I guess I'll keep waiting for the ROG Swift 4K G-Sync IPS monitor.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> So, 350.12 is really nice.
> Hmm, not really sure. On a single TX boosted to 1470 I get steady 40-45 FPS (lowest 37, highest over 60) on 5K (not 4K, 5K) and all very high except for completely off AAs.


Does AA actually make a difference at that kind of resolutions? Because if not, that FPS is actually quite good. Two should easily yield 60FPS.

What is the highest amount of voltage that is safe for the stock coolers? (Assume a custom fan curve, if temps are a factor here.) I was suggested 1.212v by the likes of OccamRazor about the original Titan. I don't know how much it is for the X yet.

Also, which BIOS would be the best for that particular voltage?

And what kind of overclocks can I expect (and attempt to achieve) at that voltage with that BIOS?

And will SLi have an effect on those clocks?

What's the worst that could happen should my PSU fail to deliver enough power to my system at any particular instant?

Thank you for your patience in answering my questions.


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> If both GPUs (more than one) is installed, you have to specify the GPU via "index=0" for first or "index=1" for 2nd. you can also use 'i0' or 'i1.'


It's the only card in the system so that's not it.. and I confirmed it allows me to flash the stock bios over itself without error but just not anything non-stock.. so definately strange.


----------



## BigMack70

*My GTA V Titan X SLI Benchmarks @ 4k*

This is on my sig rig, latest 350.12 drivers from Nvidia, settings as shown in the videos. I recorded two similar runs using Shadowplay @ 1080p and benchmarked the run simultaneously using FRAPS. I could not record using higher resolution than 1080p, unfortunately, because higher recording resolutions impact game framerate. 1080p recording has no noticeable effect for me. Apologies for the yellow and somewhat hard to see Afterburner overlay... forgot to change the color before doing this.



Spoiler: Maxed out, no AA (unplayable)







_Mininum FPS:_ *23*
_Maximum FPS:_ *62*
_Average FPS:_ *40.2*

*Frametime graphs:*





*As you can see, the game is completely unplayable for me at highest settings even without AA*. If I were down in the city, it would be fine, but the framerate drops and stuttering out in the hills are just obnoxious and unplayable. I could probably handle the framerate if the stuttering weren't there but good Lord... it's at least as bad as 7970 CF was on launch before their frame pacing driver for CF. I suspect that there is some sort of further game or driver optimization needed, as GPU usage routinely dips down to 80% or even 70% usage and is almost never 95%+.



Spoiler: Highest playable settings







_Mininum FPS:_ *40*
_Maximum FPS:_ *71*
_Average FPS:_ *50.9*

*Frametime graphs:*





Here, there is still some stutter and framerates are not ideal - often hovering in the mid-40s. The same issues with low-ish GPU usage persist as well. However, it's playable for me. Again, if I were down in the city, framerates would be MUCH higher.

I've seen some claims around here of people getting much higher performance than I am. I'm not sure what to make of that - I know some people are benchmarking areas in the city or first couple missions, where performance is much higher. Rather or not that accounts for all the differences, I do not know.

When I get some time later tonight, I may try applying a framerate limiter and see if that helps stutter - it's what I used to use on 7970 CF pre-frame pacing driver to help mitigate/eliminate stuttering. If it has a positive effect, I'll post an update reflecting that.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> It's the only card in the system so that's not it.. and I confirmed it allows me to flash the stock bios over itself without error but just not anything non-stock.. so definately strange.


try:

disable display driver
open nvflash command window
type "nvflash --protectoff"

then issue your flash commands "nvflash -6 {biosname.rom}

if the bios you are flahing is a different "family" or vendor you will need to comfirm the mismatch a by hitting "y" one extra time (than when you flash the same bios version even if modded by MBT).

and use the "certs bypassed" version of nvflash in the OP.


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> try:
> 
> disable display driver
> open nvflash command window
> type "nvflash --protectoff"
> 
> then issue your flash commands "nvflash -6 {biosname.rom}
> 
> if the bios you are flahing is a different "family" or vendor you will need to comfirm the mismatch a by hitting "y" one extra time (than when you flash the same bios version even if modded by MBT).
> 
> and use the "certs bypassed" version of nvflash in the OP.


Thanks bud, that version of nvflash worked just fine.. I'm not sure how my first Titan X didn't have this issue but my 2nd one didn't (both Asus branded). Haha, thanks again!


----------



## cstkl1

@BigMack70
Bro i am playing now with single card 1448 dsr to 4k
Everything max, no aa, put post fx to normal.
Min fps 59 max 70-80 Totally playable. Avg above 60 most of the time.


----------



## Hawk777th

Hey guys just threw in my 2nd Titan X finally and am kinda scratching my head. I just ran Valley @ 1080 (Yes I know its small res) and got 105 Average? I got 99.8 on a single card. I just benched Metro 2033 @ 1440P and gained 14 FPS average from my single card. What is going on here?


----------



## oviano

Hopefully this isn't too silly a question, but if I have bought an Asus Titan X and I want to flash it with the EVGA SC Titan X then I just follow the usual BIOS flashing instructions at the top of this thread?

Is there any hardware difference between the Asus (or Gigabyte or whoever) Titan x and the EVGA SC? I've read that there isn't, but is it possible the EVGA uses a higher quality chip or something and thus that's why they can overclock it? If not why don't all the Titan Xs run at the speed the EVGA SC one can, if they can all handle it?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Hey guys just threw in my 2nd Titan X finally and am kinda scratching my head. I just ran Valley @ 1080 (Yes I know its small res) and got 105 Average? I got 99.8 on a single card. I just benched Metro 2033 @ 1440P and gained 14 FPS average from my single card. What is going on here?


Do a clean install of the drivers and then enable sli? I would start from there. Also test each card individually to see if both are running good?


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Do a clean install of the drivers and then enable sli? I would start from there. Also test each card individually to see if both are running good?


Ya going to yank them now. I got a 12K on Firestrike with them in SLI this is strange.

Could it be a sli bridge?


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Do a clean install of the drivers and then enable sli? I would start from there. Also test each card individually to see if both are running good?


im due to get my 2ed Titan X tomorrow should i do a clean driver install? ive got 350.12


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> im due to get my 2ed Titan X tomorrow should i do a clean driver install? ive got 350.12


Usually is not necessary but who known. When trouble appear we should start troubleshooting and driver related is always a good start. I usually do a clean install just to be safe. @Hawk777th, yes, perhaps test one each time with a clean install. You should be getting something around 17000 with one TX. My maximum on air was 19333 but still not valid due to new drivers.


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> im due to get my 2ed Titan X tomorrow should i do a clean driver install? ive got 350.12


Its always advisable to do a clean install with any hardware change.









Checked GPUZ and my lower slot is dancing between X16 3.0 and 1.1 randomly. Time to go fart with bios.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> No, not really. Even with 1x Titan X overclocked you won't get anywhere near those framerates at 5K on any demanding game. I know, because I have an *actual* 5K monitor. And if you want me to believe your numbers, which are impossible, then you're going to have to provide proof. And don't show proof that you can get high framerates on bioshock infinite, diablo 3, dark souls 2 or any game like that because they're not demanding.


the troll is strong with this one...


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oviano*
> 
> Hopefully this isn't too silly a question, but if I have bought an Asus Titan X and I want to flash it with the EVGA SC Titan X then I just follow the usual BIOS flashing instructions at the top of this thread?
> 
> Is there any hardware difference between the Asus (or Gigabyte or whoever) Titan x and the EVGA SC? I've read that there isn't, but is it possible the EVGA uses a higher quality chip or something and thus that's why they can overclock it? If not why don't all the Titan Xs run at the speed the EVGA SC one can, if they can all handle it?


Just so they can charge more for the SC model, that's it. I guarantee you there's is NO titan x that won't be able to OC to at least the level of an SC model (1,216 iirc?) unless it's defective. Look at the results people are getting on here, even newbies to OC'ing are getting 1,300+ with ease. I got 1,451mhz so far with all stock bios, no overvolting, just standard nvidia card with no modifications. I just went into precision x and pumped it 50mhz at a time till i hit +250 core and +100 memory, arriving at 1,451mhz and was 100% stable. I haven't tried to push it further much since the new drivers, but i bet i can hit 1,475mhz if i change the bios as the only problem i had before was driver hangs/crashes.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Its always advisable to do a clean install with any hardware change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Checked GPUZ and my lower slot is dancing between X16 3.0 and 1.1 randomly. Time to go fart with bios.


Eeew, pci 1.1....get it away!









Seriously though, that' sucks, i feel for you. Hope it's not your pci slot acting up, which most likely means a mobo RMA

I'd definitely start checking bios/drivers/sli profile etc.. though, since somethings obviously going on.


----------



## oviano

Great, many thanks.

So there should be no other reason that I can't just flash the Asus with the EVGA SC BIOS as per the top of this thread? IE the fact they are from different manufacturers shouldn't make a difference?

I would obviously backup the Asus BIOS first, in case something goes wrong and I need to return the card.


----------



## Hawk777th

Do the GPU clocks no longer latch together? My cards are just picking and choosing when to throttle up. That was during a benchmark.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Do the GPU clocks no longer latch together? My cards are just picking and choosing when to throttle up. That was during a benchmark.


Put that fan at 3000 rpm mate. It might be that they are throttling. Your room will sound like a damn airstrip but alas is what you can do. The default fan profile is too gentle. The first time I slap the titans X on the PC and fire up firestrike second card was hitting 85 C. I immediately ramp up the fan to 4000 rpm manually and started the AC







In sli the second card can easily be air starved. That was my case with about 30 C difference in core temp between the cards. Is so good to be back on water.


----------



## Hawk777th

Thanks top card is yet to break 74C and that bottom card was still at 135MHZ the cooler card is the one not cooperating. I have custom fan profiles in already.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> @BigMack70
> Bro i am playing now with single card 1448 dsr to 4k
> Everything max, no aa, put post fx to normal.
> Min fps 59 max 70-80 Totally playable. Avg above 60 most of the time.


Dropping post fx gave a pretty substantial boost to framerate... can't tell off hand how much of a visual difference there is. Either way, something weird is going on with optimization here. Did a clean driver re-install and it didn't change anything.


----------



## lowgun

My cards don't seem to want to downclock fully when they are not being pushed. They do downclock to I think 935MHz and the VRAM drops a bit, but shouldn't they go down to like 300 or lower? I don't have K-boost on, and I have adaptive power set in Nvidia Control Panel. Anybody have any idea as to what is up?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowgun*
> 
> My cards don't seem to want to downclock fully when they are not being pushed. They do downclock to I think 935MHz and the VRAM drops a bit, but shouldn't they go down to like 300 or lower? I don't have K-boost on, and I have adaptive power set in Nvidia Control Panel. Anybody have any idea as to what is up?


had that one time.
was cause by skyn3t TB evga OC bios. Used his normal and it went back. Funny thing it happen after a few driver updates.

its suppose to go down to 135 for maxwell.


----------



## Hawk777th

Mine go down to 135 only if I am really not running anything but the desktop. But flash etc makes them come up abit.

I am starting to think its a bad SLI bridge.


----------



## lowgun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Mine go down to 135 only if I am really not running anything but the desktop. But flash etc makes them come up abit.
> 
> I am starting to think its a bad SLI bridge.


5960X, 2 Titan X's, and only one SLI bridge?


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowgun*
> 
> 5960X, 2 Titan X's, and only one SLI bridge?


No I have 4 and two of them gave me artifacts and this one seems to do nothing. And the Nvidia one didnt fit.

I put the bridge that works on the other pins and am now getting red bars flashing like the other bridges.


----------



## BossJ

Hey anyone got any idea with one - I'm trying out GTA V with DSR. Going to 4k on a 2k screen.

I'm still above 100FPS - but i feel like i have input lag, seems a like it's "slower" .... still runs smooth. Does it have to do with my DSR Smoothness?

Edit: Ok so I guess EVGA Precision framerate lies. I was actually under 60 FPS - which was causing the "lag" ... Hmmm... EVGA precision framerate is recording double framerate for me... why?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Mine go down to 135 only if I am really not running anything but the desktop. But flash etc makes them come up abit.
> 
> I am starting to think its a bad SLI bridge.


run it again and have afterburner or PX or gpuZ open to the sensor readouts. (AB with like a 5sec polling would be best). post the sensor window. what driver?


----------



## Hawk777th

I am on the new 350 GTA V driver. Cards are being underutilized. I have tried a few SLI bridges but this is the only one I can make work.

GPU Z also keeps showing the 2nd card going to PCI 1.1 when its at idle then jumping to 3.0 which I thought was strange.

It seems to not be throttling up. That picture is while running valley.

I know I can get PX to do an overlay but when I hit the key to bring it up it does nothing...


----------



## Mydog

A little boost from the new driver in FSU


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> I am on the new 350 GTA V driver. Cards are being underutilized. I have tried a few SLI bridges but this is the only one I can make work.
> 
> GPU Z also keeps showing the 2nd card going to PCI 1.1 when its at idle then jumping to 3.0 which I thought was strange.
> 
> It seems to not be throttling up. That picture is while running valley.
> 
> I know I can get PX to do and overlay but when I hit the key to bring it up it does nothing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


yeah - the whql driver was acting strange. Did you sweep your system with DDU14.3 or anything like that before installing?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> A little boost from the new driver in FSU


not the whql release? hopefully FM approves it soon/


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Ok folks I am getting a lot of PMs about this so I thought to leave here how I mounted my first card with ek block and Fuji pads. when I do the second I will "upgrade" this little guide to include better pictures of the pads in place (since I forgot with the first). Follow Ek instructions for both the ek block and ek backplate. Thermal pad thickness is there. But check for contact. If you contact is not good then you might need to swap some 0.5 mm for 1 mm. However, there are additional places where ek did not said anything about placing pads or suggest the wrong size. I will point specifically to those places:
> 
> Red = 0.5
> Yellow = 1 mm (or even 1.5 mm) - check for contact. if 1 mm does not touch it use the 1.5 mm. One good way to test for contact is to dab just a tiny tim on the top of the pad and then put the block on it and remove with care to check.
> Blue = 1.5 mm (for the vrm section on the backplate)
> 
> Hope it helps. I used 11 Fujis (0.5 and 1.5 mm) and some EK stock (1 mm) for my first card. It is so good to be back on water. Temps are now down to 30 C under heavy load and I don't have a F**** jet turbine on my ear anymore... Running one card until I slap the block on the second.


Now youve got me worried.

I didnt put anything on the red area between the memory chips and the grey squares. I've been thinking about returning this one, so maybe I'll just do the second one properly (which isn't in the EK manual.)

Just ordered some fujipoly, I'll stick it on my replacement later this month.


----------



## Hawk777th

I am going to roll back drivers. Maybe this new GTA V one is borked.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> not the whql release? hopefully FM approves it soon/


Using the WHQL 350.12 but it'll take a few days I guess before FM approve it.

Not to bad boost in FS either


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Using the WHQL 350.12 but it'll take a few days I guess before FM approve it.
> 
> Not to bad boost in FS either


lol- go get 'em!


----------



## Hawk777th

I reseated both my cards. Tried three different drivers and still sub par performance.







I have no idea about ready to just return the 2nd card and say forget it.

I am going to try DDU and if not I am lost.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> I reseated both my cards. Tried three different drivers and still sub par performance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea about ready to just return the 2nd card and say forget it.
> 
> I am going to try DDU and if not I am lost.


There's always the full court press option (Windows re-install).







I would try that as a last resort before you return anything.


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> There's always the full court press option (Windows re-install).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would try that as a last resort before you return anything.


Its just so strange. Why one earth would I get a 20% gain with SLI on and thats it. I mean the guy on Valley bench showed almost 200 FPS on SLI Titan X I am showing a gain of 4 FPS with an extra card it makes no sense.

Heck I got better performance with my OG titans around 125FPS in Valley bench. All I can think of is it has something to do with the SLI bridge.

Also the FPS is bouncing around like mad on stuff. Its not stable at all. On Metro bench it move so fast you can't even read it.


----------



## Diversion

I have two Asus branded Titan X's.. I find it very strange they both cap out at at 1224mhz or so base clock.. Anything else crashes the driver.. 63% and 68% ASIC on both cards.. And I'm running them individually (not two in the system).. I pull one out, test.. put in the other, test.. I feel like something else is holding these cards back and it's not temperature because I put fan on at 100% and it never breaks 60C on either card .. And I have a AX1500i PSU.. I had the same issue with my previous 750watter.. I thought I was having power problems so I upgraded to the AX1500i and made no difference in OCability.

So what else could be holding my cards back? Just unlucky? Only core clock, I didn't touch the memory clock.. Both are pretty much identical.. I increased voltage to max, tried various BIOS, increased power limit to 120%+ or 130% depending on bios.. nothing allows them to go faster than 1224mhz base (about 1500ish turbo). I feel like people on air are hitting much higher base clocks without a problem.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> I have two Asus branded Titan X's.. I find it very strange they both cap out at at 1224mhz or so base clock.. Anything else crashes the driver.. 63% and 68% ASIC on both cards.. And I'm running them individually (not two in the system).. I pull one out, test.. put in the other, test.. I feel like something else is holding these cards back and it's not temperature because I put fan on at 100% and it never breaks 60C on either card .. And I have a AX1500i PSU.. I had the same issue with my previous 750watter.. I thought I was having power problems so I upgraded to the AX1500i and made no difference in OCability.
> 
> So what else could be holding my cards back? Just unlucky? Only core clock, I didn't touch the memory clock.. Both are pretty much identical.. I increased voltage to max, tried various BIOS, increased power limit to 120%+ or 130% depending on bios.. nothing allows them to go faster than 1224mhz base (about 1500ish turbo). I feel like people on air are hitting much higher base clocks without a problem.


If you are getting ~1500 MHz as an in-game game stable clock on stock BIOS and air cooling, your cards are WAY above average. My cards will pass 3dmark at about 1480 MHz but are only game stable at 1380-1400 depending on the game.

Base clock doesn't really mean anything... all that matters is what your actual in-game frequency winds up at on average.


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> If you are getting ~1500 MHz as an in-game game stable clock on stock BIOS and air cooling, your cards are WAY above average.
> 
> Base clock doesn't really mean anything... all that matters is what your actual in-game frequency winds up at on average.


Have I been confused this long? I thought people claim base clocks.. not stable turbo clocks? I can on average hold a turbo boost of about 1400mhz each card.. but the base clocks is reported by 3dmark .. When I see other people's base clocks on 3dmark, they have 1400mhz+ for a base clock? Seems unreal compared to mine.. That's what a 1600+ turbo clock?


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> Have I been confused this long? I thought people claim base clocks.. not stable turbo clocks? I can on average hold a turbo boost of about 1400mhz each card.. but the base clocks is reported by 3dmark .. When I see other people's base clocks on 3dmark, they have 1400mhz+ for a base clock? Seems unreal compared to mine.. That's what a 1600+ turbo clock?


3dmark isn't the most reliable for reading clock speeds in my experience. Anyone pushing 1400+ base clocks is likely on a custom BIOS and water cooling with a very good chip.


----------



## Hawk777th

I wonder if since I rolled my 5960X back to stock clocks for some stuff if they are getting CPU bound that seems like it can't be but its time to go check.


----------



## DeathAngel74

3dmark fire strike reports my base clock @ 1425Mhz


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6618753


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> *My GTA V Titan X SLI Benchmarks @ 4k*
> 
> This is on my sig rig, latest 350.12 drivers from Nvidia, settings as shown in the videos. I recorded two similar runs using Shadowplay @ 1080p and benchmarked the run simultaneously using FRAPS. I could not record using higher resolution than 1080p, unfortunately, because higher recording resolutions impact game framerate. 1080p recording has no noticeable effect for me. Apologies for the yellow and somewhat hard to see Afterburner overlay... forgot to change the color before doing this.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Maxed out, no AA (unplayable)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Mininum FPS:_ *23*
> _Maximum FPS:_ *62*
> _Average FPS:_ *40.2*
> 
> *Frametime graphs:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *As you can see, the game is completely unplayable for me at highest settings even without AA*. If I were down in the city, it would be fine, but the framerate drops and stuttering out in the hills are just obnoxious and unplayable. I could probably handle the framerate if the stuttering weren't there but good Lord... it's at least as bad as 7970 CF was on launch before their frame pacing driver for CF. I suspect that there is some sort of further game or driver optimization needed, as GPU usage routinely dips down to 80% or even 70% usage and is almost never 95%+.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Highest playable settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Mininum FPS:_ *40*
> _Maximum FPS:_ *71*
> _Average FPS:_ *50.9*
> 
> *Frametime graphs:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here, there is still some stutter and framerates are not ideal - often hovering in the mid-40s. The same issues with low-ish GPU usage persist as well. However, it's playable for me. Again, if I were down in the city, framerates would be MUCH higher.
> 
> I've seen some claims around here of people getting much higher performance than I am. I'm not sure what to make of that - I know some people are benchmarking areas in the city or first couple missions, where performance is much higher. Rather or not that accounts for all the differences, I do not know.
> 
> When I get some time later tonight, I may try applying a framerate limiter and see if that helps stutter - it's what I used to use on 7970 CF pre-frame pacing driver to help mitigate/eliminate stuttering. If it has a positive effect, I'll post an update reflecting that.


I've benchmarked in the city, yes. Mountains and other complex stuff drop me to 25 min, 30 FPS average, 35 top for 5K. On 2560x1440 I can hove 60+ and I see no difference in quality to be honest. (real 5K screen).


----------



## Hawk777th

Put my CPU to 4.5 and got 118 FPS in Valley still way off.


----------



## Kold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Also the FPS is bouncing around like mad on stuff. Its not stable at all. On Metro bench it move so fast you can't even read it.


Silly question, but are you doing these tests in windowed mode?


----------



## Hawk777th

No.


----------



## Kold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> No.


You've tested each separately and they run smoothly?


----------



## Hawk777th

Yes. Its the strangest thing.

So I am third place with Firestrike score on OCN. But I cant do more than 120FPS in Valley what gives?


----------



## Baasha

Guys,

Trying to play on my X79 rig w/ the 2x GTX-980 Classifieds and Steam won't load the savegame from GTA V that I played on the Uber Rig (X99)?!?

Cloud is enabled and I checked twice to make sure all settings were correct. How on earth do I get to use my save game from GTA V on another computer? Isn't that the whole point of the 'Cloud?'


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> I've benchmarked in the city, yes. Mountains and other complex stuff drop me to 25 min, 30 FPS average, 35 top for 5K. On 2560x1440 I can hove 60+ and I see no difference in quality to be honest. (real 5K screen).


Does your setup stutter badly at those framerates? I actually can tolerate 30fps if it's smooth... the stuttering is what drives me crazy.


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> Trying to play on my X79 rig w/ the 2x GTX-980 Classifieds and Steam won't load the savegame from GTA V that I played on the Uber Rig (X99)?!?
> 
> Cloud is enabled and I checked twice to make sure all settings were correct. How on earth do I get to use my save game from GTA V on another computer? Isn't that the whole point of the 'Cloud?'


Hey bashaa what would you get in 2way SLI @ 1080P or 1440P in Valley or Heaven with 2 Titan X my scores are way off on them but ok in games and fire strike.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Its just so strange. Why one earth would I get a 20% gain with SLI on and thats it. I mean the guy on Valley bench showed almost 200 FPS on SLI Titan X I am showing a gain of 4 FPS with an extra card it makes no sense.
> 
> Heck I got better performance with my OG titans around 125FPS in Valley bench. All I can think of is it has something to do with the SLI bridge.
> 
> Also the FPS is bouncing around like mad on stuff. Its not stable at all. On Metro bench it move so fast you can't even read it.


for both valley and heaven, make sure windows power option is High perf (or disbale speedstep). if you run the cards separately do they performce to expectations? If yes, we gotta trouble shoot other stuff.
set your NVCP to high performance .. etc.


----------



## Jpmboy

oops. derped.


----------



## Hawk777th

I am set to high performance. My 15K fire strike extreme is good and games seem to be right. Its uniengine stuff. Heaven I got 150 ish 1080 and Vally 120 FPS 1080.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> I am set to high performance. My 15K fire strike extreme is good and games seem to be right. Its uniengine stuff. Heaven I got 150 ish 1080 and Vally 120 FPS 1080.


lower your clocks for valley and heaven. really...


----------



## lajgnd

Installed new drivers 350.12, titan x evga sc crashes to black screen (not restart) during metro ll benchmark with physx on. No OC at all, just stock. Anyone else have any trouble?


----------



## Hawk777th

I ran default clocks and got 121FPS average.

Games seem to be fine I am getting 150+ FPS in BF4 on busy maps. Crysis 3 was around 120fps Its just uniengine stuff that seems to be way off.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> I ran default clocks and got 121FPS average.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


so same fps as when you OC? Increase the core clock by multiples of 13 (26, 39. 130. 260..etc) same for ram... and take it up until FPS drops off.

can't tell what max clock you have with gpuZ like that. left click in the top left corner of each sensor box to set it to record max.


----------



## Hawk777th

I will do that right now.

That being said does 120 seem low for SLI TX @ Stock clocks? I was going off the guy that got 200FPS in the Benchmark thread. He was @ 1450 and 5GHZ on his cpu? Am I maybe wrong thinking I should be getting better scores?

As soon as I add any clocks I get worse scores...?

I got 108 Average @ +39 MHZ


----------



## Mydog

No your score should be higher in both Vally and Heaven, from what I can see you're only getting like 20 fps ekstra from your second GPU over a single score


----------



## Hawk777th

Ya its driving me insane.









On Valley I lose it all in the Rain section I will be buzzing along at 140 FPS then get like 60-80 all the way through there.


----------



## Mydog

A 140 fps is still low for two Titans in Vally, you should be at 160-180 at stock speed, the rain part I get 80-100 fps on a single oc'ed GPU


----------



## Hawk777th

I am at 4.2 on my 5960x. I can take it up too 4.6 if it would make much difference.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> A 140 fps is still low for two Titans in Vally, you should be at 160-180 at stock speed, the rain part I get 80-100 fps on a single oc'ed GPU


lol - don't get much better in that scene with two cards.








his cards are at 1250MHz
stock is 160+/- 20 depending on CPU.

ya need 1500+ and 8000+ vram to break EDIT: 160


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> I am at 4.2 on my 5960x. I can take it up too 4.6 if it would make much difference.


CPU speed matters in SLI setups a lot, do you have a G-Sync monitor? If so you need to turn G-sync off in NV controll panel


----------



## Hawk777th

No I don't have gsync. What do you get JPM?


----------



## hotrod717

Looks like I'll be joining you fellas shortly.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> No I don't have gsync. What do you get JPM?


this is 1529/3974 cpu @ 4.625/4.375/3333 - 24/7 clocks.

Gotta remember - mydog is on phase change cooling with a 5.1GHz 5960X and cold cards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Looks like I'll be joining you fellas shortly.


GREAT!! you're gonna love this card.


----------



## Hawk777th

I don't know. Maybe it doesn't scale very well. I was checking some other forums and they showed about 100FPS avg on a single Titan which is right in where I was with my original card. So 130 is 30% scaling not very good. But maxwell doesn't scale on Valley very well cause theres some 780s close to single Titan X scores. I am just wondering. Over on Linustechtips best anyone did was 140Avg with Titan X SLI. I am in the neighborhood.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> this is 1529/3974 cpu @ 4.625/4.375/3333 - 24/7 clocks.
> 
> Gotta remember - mydog is on phase change cooling with a 5.1GHz 5960X and cold cards.
> GREAT!! you're gonna love this card.


Universal gpu block was the best low dollar investment i ever made. Should have on chilly water by weekend.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Looks like I'll be joining you fellas shortly.


so you took the plunge


----------



## Hawk777th

I guess I am going to yank out my known good TX and and leave this new one in. I just scored lower than a single GPU with no AA LOL. This makes no sense.

Could it be PSU related?


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Universal gpu block was the best low dollar investment i ever made. Should have on chilly water by weekend.


That makes two of us .. -25c liquid pumping through the Trex SLI vains come friday .. she gonna do 1600mhz + or i'll be a sad man


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> I guess I am going to yank out my known good TX and and leave this new one in. I just scored lower than a single GPU with no AA LOL. This makes no sense.
> 
> Could it be PSU related?


the 1200 should be enough... if it's in good shape I guess.


----------



## Hawk777th

Its about 3-4 years old. I would hope its ok. But I am testing the new card by itself and getting 100FPS average in Valley 1080p with an OC.

Got a score of 4154 on Single Titan 99.3 FPS Avg my other does around 98. So why when I put these together does it all fall apart.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Time to start testing these custom bios' I think.









http://s36.photobucket.com/user/mgorius/media/2015-04-14 19.46.24_zpsrohzzyvl.jpg.html

http://s36.photobucket.com/user/mgorius/media/2015-04-14 19.46.40_zps8nirrw7u.jpg.html


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> That makes two of us .. -25c liquid pumping through the Trex SLI vains come friday .. she gonna do 1600mhz + or i'll be a sad man


I'm not quite that chilly. 5*c
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Time to start testing these custom bios' I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s36.photobucket.com/user/mgorius/media/2015-04-14 19.46.24_zpsrohzzyvl.jpg.html
> 
> http://s36.photobucket.com/user/mgorius/media/2015-04-14 19.46.40_zps8nirrw7u.jpg.html


holy mother man, you're strapped break some records.







I see frosty pots in your, not so distant, future.


----------



## Hawk777th

Thats epic.

I just changed SLI bridges and got up to 135 FPS Average @ Stock clocks.

Could it have something to do with old SLI bridges and Pixel clocks? My monitor is 3440x1440 but it goes 1:1 when I run valley. Just strange my results go in the tank if I OC its like something else isn't keeping up.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Thats epic.
> 
> I just changed SLI bridges and got up to 135 FPS Average @ Stock clocks.
> 
> Could it have something to do with old SLI bridges and Pixel clocks? My monitor is 3440x1440 but it goes 1:1 when I run valley. Just strange my results go in the tank if I OC its like something else isn't keeping up.


what SLI bridge are you useing? witch one was giveing you bad frames? is it fixed now?


----------



## Hawk777th

Well I ordered one from Nvidia that didnt fit. So I used my motherboard one and have been getting terrible SLI performance all day. So I dug out an old one I had and got a little boost in FPS from just swapping it.

I tried three others but they would do the bad bridge horizontal colored line crap.

I really need a hard PCB bridge but EVGA doesn't have their new one out yet. And Nvidias doesn't fit.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Any of you Titan X owners gonna be getting this game on Friday? I'm just wondering how it will play on the Ti-X???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to cancel the order for my 2 cards today, as the supplier kept putting the delivery date back sadly! Scan UK have stated that they will be getting some EVGA cards in tomorrow, so hopefully I'll be sorted and get my 2 bad boys by the weekend!!!


ive got one from scan tomorrow its was due on the 1st it been put back until the 15th so hopefully i will get my second card, if i dont will not be happy at all i pre-ordered on the 28th







lol


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Well I ordered one from Nvidia that didnt fit. So I used my motherboard one and have been getting terrible SLI performance all day. So I dug out an old one I had and got a little boost in FPS from just swapping it.
> 
> I tried three others but they would do the bad bridge horizontal colored line crap.
> 
> I really need a hard PCB bridge but EVGA doesn't have their new one out yet. And Nvidias doesn't fit.


hmm i got a ASUS mobo one, just got a EVGA pro bridge, im due to get mt 2ed tomorrow so hopefully should be okay


----------



## Hawk777th

This seems pretty close to what I should be getting.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Its about 3-4 years old. I would hope its ok. But I am testing the new card by itself and getting 100FPS average in Valley 1080p with an OC.
> 
> Got a score of 4154 on Single Titan 99.3 FPS Avg my other does around 98. So why when I put these together does it all fall apart.


It's gotta be the bridge or the second slot. in the x99 bios, double check that the PCIE lanes are set to x16, or x8 - not Auto.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Time to start testing these custom bios' I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s36.photobucket.com/user/mgorius/media/2015-04-14 19.46.24_zpsrohzzyvl.jpg.html
> 
> http://s36.photobucket.com/user/mgorius/media/2015-04-14 19.46.40_zps8nirrw7u.jpg.html


lol - titan X porn !








A 4 grand 4-pack


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> This seems pretty close to what I should be getting.


http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4470262
thats what i got with one so looks good


----------



## Hawk777th

I am wondering can I run them in Slot 1 and 4? Cause then my bridge would fit from Nvidia. Or am I stuck using 1 and 3?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> I am wondering can I run them in Slot 1 and 4? Cause then my bridge would fit from Nvidia. Or am I stuck using 1 and 3?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


looks like it should be the 3 slot is PCI 2.0 and the 4 slot is 3.0 unless I am reading it wrong it sure will not hurt to try


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Its about 3-4 years old. I would hope its ok. But I am testing the new card by itself and getting 100FPS average in Valley 1080p with an OC.
> 
> Got a score of 4154 on Single Titan 99.3 FPS Avg my other does around 98. So why when I put these together does it all fall apart.


Check the sli connector. Use another one.


----------



## xorbe

Anyone else getting CTD (crash to desktop) after 20 minutes to 3 hours when gaming? I have underclocked everything (cpu, ram, gpu, vram) and bumped voltages in pursuit of the issue, and the only thing that cures the issue is removing the Titan X, and reinstalling my previous OG Titan. Both FC4 and BL:TPS are afflicted. Solid with OG Titan for 18 hours, but Titan X crashes about every 1.5 hours on average. Even running it at -90 core / -200 vram doesn't help. Same results with 347.88, 350.05, and 350.12 drivers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lajgnd*
> 
> Installed new drivers 350.12, titan x evga sc crashes to black screen (not restart) during metro ll benchmark with physx on. No OC at all, just stock. Anyone else have any trouble?


I put in for a refund today from nVidia store / Digital River. You might want to contact EVGA for an RMA.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> I am wondering can I run them in Slot 1 and 4? Cause then my bridge would fit from Nvidia. Or am I stuck using 1 and 3?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


you can use slots 1 and 4 (unless you have an M.2 drive). it will be x16 x8. Check th eOCN market place (video)... someone is always selling SLI bridges.


----------



## zakkaz

Anyone getting noticeable microstutter in GTA V with SLI? Specially when driving fast.. it's annoying enough to use just a single Titan X.


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zakkaz*
> 
> Anyone getting noticeable microstutter in GTA V with SLI? Specially when driving fast.. it's annoying enough to use just a single Titan X.


Nope nothing here...


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zakkaz*
> 
> Anyone getting noticeable microstutter in GTA V with SLI? Specially when driving fast.. it's annoying enough to use just a single Titan X.


If I use max settings, yes. Have to turn off some of the advanced graphics settings (high res shadows is biggest culprit), turn off Nvidia soft shadows down to "softest", grass and postfx down to "very high", no MSAA or reflection MSAA. Gets rid of microstutter and gives a clean 60fps out in the hills @ 4k.


----------



## szeged

Anyone running mortal kombat X in 2/3 way sli yet?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zakkaz*
> 
> Anyone getting noticeable microstutter in GTA V with SLI? Specially when driving fast.. it's annoying enough to use just a single Titan X.


None. Was racing with a bike. Gsync btw


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Anyone running mortal kombat X in 2/3 way sli yet?


U really need dual card?? Isnt reviews currently pretty bad ??


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> I am wondering can I run them in Slot 1 and 4? Cause then my bridge would fit from Nvidia. Or am I stuck using 1 and 3?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Hey bashaa what would you get in 2way SLI @ 1080P or 1440P in Valley or Heaven with 2 Titan X my scores are way off on them but ok in games and fire strike.


If Fire Strike and games are scaling in SLI properly, then it has to be software related. Valley will act up for me at times also. Its not a consistent test for multiple card configurations imo. Heaven is more reliable so i would focus on that one if you must.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Anyone running mortal kombat X in 2/3 way sli yet?


Why would anyone do that? its capped at 60FPS.
Even 4K a single titan x is more than enough.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> U really need dual card?? Isnt reviews currently pretty bad ??


Isn't reviews currently pretty bad as in ?
The game is Awesome.
9/10


----------



## Gabrielzm

Anyone tried to play games like bioshock infinite or tomb raider? Getting a hell of drops in frame rates. Usually stay very high and then drops to 8 or 20 fps. Really annoying. Is not temperature related it seems more a driver thing since firestrike runs like butter...I would not even mention far cry 4 but tomb raider and bioshock??? It should run like butter those games. Really annoying. I am at 1080p and with only one card. One card is under water, was getting the same thing. Then I switch to the other one (still with the blower) and the same thing.


----------



## Swolern

Anyone else getting unexplained crashes in GTA 5? Thought it was my GPU OC, but still getting crashes at stock clocks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Anyone tried to play games like bioshock infinite or tomb raider? Getting a hell of drops in frame rates. Usually stay very high and then drops to 8 or 20 fps. Really annoying. Is not temperature related it seems more a driver thing since firestrike runs like butter...I would not even mention far cry 4 but tomb raider and bioshock??? It should run like butter those games. Really annoying. I am at 1080p and with only one card. One card is under water, was getting the same thing. Then I switch to the other one (still with the blower) and the same thing.


Had the same thing happen in COD Advanced Warfare, high fps then these sudden drops to teens/twenties. Looks driver related to me.


----------



## Silent Scone

No crashes here, 6 hours play time


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Does your setup stutter badly at those framerates? I actually can tolerate 30fps if it's smooth... the stuttering is what drives me crazy.


No. What I like about single TX and GTAV framerates here is exactly that - no stutter, not fluctuation, no problems and steady FPS. It is 30-ish, but is very steady 30-ish. That is the thing that always can put a faster single card ahead of slower SLI.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Time to start testing these custom bios' I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s36.photobucket.com/user/mgorius/media/2015-04-14 19.46.24_zpsrohzzyvl.jpg.html
> 
> http://s36.photobucket.com/user/mgorius/media/2015-04-14 19.46.40_zps8nirrw7u.jpg.html


Oh, that looks fine. What kind of blocks and pads you've used?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Why would anyone do that? its capped at 60FPS.
> Even 4K a single titan x is more than enough.
> Isn't reviews currently pretty bad as in ?
> The game is Awesome.
> 9/10


Steam
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Anyone tried to play games like bioshock infinite or tomb raider? Getting a hell of drops in frame rates. Usually stay very high and then drops to 8 or 20 fps. Really annoying. Is not temperature related it seems more a driver thing since firestrike runs like butter...I would not even mention far cry 4 but tomb raider and bioshock??? It should run like butter those games. Really annoying. I am at 1080p and with only one card. One card is under water, was getting the same thing. Then I switch to the other one (still with the blower) and the same thing.


Working fine. How much ram you have. Is pagefile enabled?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Anyone else getting unexplained crashes in GTA 5? Thought it was my GPU OC, but still getting crashes at stock clocks.
> Had the same thing happen in COD Advanced Warfare, high fps then these sudden drops to teens/twenties. Looks driver related to me.


Replayed the whole game on driver 350.
One card faster than two since its using alternate frame rendering.
It has issue with px in the beginning but after that it was ok. No idea why.
Sli had issues with gsync n px. But it just went away.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> No. What I like about single TX and GTAV framerates here is exactly that - no stutter, not fluctuation, no problems and steady FPS. It is 30-ish, but is very steady 30-ish. That is the thing that always can put a faster single card ahead of slower SLI.
> Oh, that looks fine. What kind of blocks and pads you've used?


Hmm question on bad i get it but asking what blocks??


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Steam
> Working fine. How much ram you have. Is pagefile enabled?
> Replayed the whole game on driver 350.
> One card faster than two since its using alternate frame rendering.
> It has issue with px in the beginning but after that it was ok. No idea why.
> Sli had issues with gsync n px. But it just went away.
> Hmm question on bad i get it but asking what blocks??


64 Gb. Pagefile automatic at 32768 Mb.


----------



## Silent Scone

64GB, jesus. Do you really need that much memory on a gaming rig? I'm not sure I could deal with how much slower I'd have to run the DRAM. *shudders*


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> 64 Gb. Pagefile automatic at 32768 Mb.


Errrr disable the pagefile. Lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 64GB, jesus. Do you really need that much memory on a gaming rig? I'm not sure I could deal with how much slower I'd have to run the DRAM. *shudders*


theres no 32g 3k kit??


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 64GB, jesus. Do you really need that much memory on a gaming rig? I'm not sure I could deal with how much slower I'd have to run the DRAM. *shudders*


Who said it is a gaming rig only? I do game but also work on it...


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 64GB, jesus. Do you really need that much memory on a gaming rig? I'm not sure I could deal with how much slower I'd have to run the DRAM. *shudders*
> 
> 
> 
> Who said it is a gaming rig only? I do game but also work on it...
Click to expand...

So u got 64gb ram, titan x ,
Cpu??

But game n work at 1080p??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> So u got 64gb ram, titan x ,
> Cpu??
> 
> But game n work at 1080p??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


27 acer gsync inbound ... PC is chessboard on sig. Besides not easy to find good monitors down here mate.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> So u got 64gb ram, titan x ,
> Cpu??
> 
> But game n work at 1080p??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 27 acer gsync inbound ... PC is chessboard on sig. Besides not easy to find good monitors down here mate.
Click to expand...

Australia?? Hmm acer gsync. Just focus on the panel. No where else. Aka bezel, stand etc..

Hope they dont do this on the predator 34.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Hmm question on bad i get it but asking what blocks??


Water blocks maybe?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Water blocks maybe?


Err he using a ek terminal block..
So the water blocks are. ...
Ek sticker everywhere.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Who said it is a gaming rig only? I do game but also work on it...


I gathered, hence the question mark. Heavy rendering? Find using that much is a bit of a compromise to memory speed. X99/X79 is about bandwidth as well as functionality/capacity


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I gathered, hence the question mark. Heavy rendering? Find using that much is a bit of a compromise to memory speed. *X99/X79 is about bandwidth as well as functionality/capacity*


...exactly ! ...hopefully have the time to take this out of the box and test it @ weekend ...render city on a server / gamer / part-time bencher ...the x79 e-ws forerunner I have here is a high productivity mobo spanning prosumer to commercial


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Oh, that looks fine. What kind of blocks and pads you've used?


EK nickel/acetal and the stock EK pads.


----------



## abirli

got my 2 yesterday from nvidia... note even if you're in delaware where there is no sales tax, you will still get taxed









only installed 1 for set up. ran 1500/8000 thorugh valley but scores were lower than 1440 so im sure its dipping. cant wait to dig into these benches!

http://s1119.photobucket.com/user/U...edia/Revitalize/IMG_5424_zps1oboefko.jpg.html

http://s1119.photobucket.com/user/U...edia/Revitalize/IMG_5427_zpsl6cq6mzx.jpg.html

http://s1119.photobucket.com/user/U...edia/Revitalize/IMG_5426_zpspu5ubw8l.jpg.html


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Who said it is a gaming rig only? I do game but also work on it...


should run a nice ram disk on that.


----------



## hwoverclkd

does anyone know whether evga plans on selling the backplate separately?


----------



## Renairy

For ROG Swift owners,

In Windows 7, Aero has V-sync enabled by default on desktop, classic theme disables v-sync.
Windows 8, V-sync always enabled. Can't remember if Win8 has classic theme.

If you switch to Windows classic theme, the red light goes white.
Switch to Aero, red light is back.

Whilst in classic theme, and light is white, forcing adaptive-vsync in the driver and then running a game will turn the light red.

Nvidia have already told us that G-sync is only ever active in Fullscreen 3D, so we conclude:

The 350.12 driver has confused the monitor. It thinks V-sync is G-sync. G-sync will still run normally, but the indicator is now almost void.


----------



## doogk

Anyone seen a release date for the EVGA hydrocopper? I feel like being lazy this time around.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I gathered, hence the question mark. Heavy rendering? Find using that much is a bit of a compromise to memory speed. X99/X79 is about bandwidth as well as functionality/capacity


Running at 2400 mhz and happy with it with the 5960x at 4.5 ghz. I am a scientist and use the PC for heavy computing and simulations.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> should run a nice ram disk on that.


I do! I use Primo ramdisk with amazing results.









But back to the problem still have games running very bad and others like butter. Bioshock and Tomb Raider running like crap. Far cry 4 worse than crap. Batman origins smooth like butter and so is firestrike (ultra and extreme too).









fresh install of win 7 on another drive to check if issue goes away...


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> ive got one from scan tomorrow its was due on the 1st it been put back until the 15th so hopefully i will get my second card, if i dont will not be happy at all i pre-ordered on the 28th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


As I had to cancel my order elsewhere I just called Scan to check on my new order. Their EVGA order did not get delivered today and they have a second delivery booked for the 17th, so hopefully they will get some in stock in the next few days? Scan also said that they are a preferential partner to EVGA and get first dibs on stock. I dunno whether that is true or not, as it may just be sales talk to secure my order, but anyways hopefully I'll get some damn cards in the next few days!!!


----------



## Hawk777th

Well tried it this morning and got all the weird SLI flashing bad bridge crap again so I am confident its just the bridge. EVGA needs to get those new ones out already!


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> As I had to cancel my order elsewhere I just called Scan to check on my new order. Their EVGA order did not get delivered today and they have a second delivery booked for the 17th, so hopefully they will get some in stock in the next few days? Scan also said that they are a preferential partner to EVGA and get first dibs on stock. I dunno whether that is true or not, as it may just be sales talk to secure my order, but anyways hopefully I'll get some damn cards in the next few days!!!


yeah it's annoying, to more days then, I seen overclockers.co.uk have 9 Asus cards instock there £950 so £65 more thinking of going getting one tommow sick of waiting now, I do have one so I'm not to bad, but extra £65 for the same card is a bit off putting they cost enough at £886


----------



## filmguy1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> does anyone know whether evga plans on selling the backplate separately?


Yes- EVGA will sell both the block and backplate separately at some point in the not-too-distant future. Their rep on their forums said they'd be up for sale through their site in 1-2 weeks. That was 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

For future reference, where does a Canadian acquire some fujipoly?

I've already ordered some, but had to pay over $30 for a sheet of it. Just wondering where I could get a smaller amount, for less. Someone had provided a link here once, but I've long since lost it.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> For future reference, where does a Canadian acquire some fujipoly?
> 
> I've already ordered some, but had to pay over $30 for a sheet of it. Just wondering where I could get a smaller amount, for less. Someone had provided a link here once, but I've long since lost it.


I got mine through frozen cpu but not sure if they reopened doors or not:
http://www.frozencpu.com/search.html?mv_profile=keyword_search&mv_session_id=PBITaVMK&searchspec=fujipoly&go.x=0&go.y=0


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> I got mine through frozen cpu but not sure if they reopened doors or not:
> http://www.frozencpu.com/search.html?mv_profile=keyword_search&mv_session_id=PBITaVMK&searchspec=fujipoly&go.x=0&go.y=0


Appreciate it, but that exchange rate and duties fee hurts.

Any clue how this compares? I'm assuming it's identical as it's Fuji Polymer industries Sacron X. https://www.dazmode.com/store/product/sarcon-thermal-pad-builder-value-size-150-x-100-x-05-11wmk/


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Anyone else getting unexplained crashes in GTA 5? Thought it was my GPU OC, but still getting crashes at stock clocks.
> Had the same thing happen in COD Advanced Warfare, high fps then these sudden drops to teens/twenties. Looks driver related to me.


Just FYI had my first crash in 6 hours game time. Black screen with radio still playing in background lol.


----------



## romanlegion13th

just a quick question about page file
ive got 16gb of corsair 2133 ram one Titan X due to get one more soon
should i mess with this setting atall?
just seen afew people talking about it on here


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Just FYI had my first crash in 6 hours game time. Black screen with radio still playing in background lol.


None here. Running stock bios. 1410 oced. Backed down since this is the no throttle point in gta v.
Running txaa 4x with relflection at 4x


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> Appreciate it, but that exchange rate and duties fee hurts.
> 
> Any clue how this compares? I'm assuming it's identical as it's Fuji Polymer industries Sacron X. https://www.dazmode.com/store/product/sarcon-thermal-pad-builder-value-size-150-x-100-x-05-11wmk/


go for it. That is the Fujipoly which is made by sarcon. 11 w/mk is a very good pad.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> None here. Running stock bios. 1410 oced. Backed down since this is the no throttle point in gta v.
> Running txaa 4x with relflection at 4x


Not really bothered by one crash in 6 hours tbh, GPU at stock. Was definitely a driver crash though


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Not really bothered by one crash in 6 hours tbh, GPU at stock. Was definitely a driver crash though


Hmm again i suspect the use of msaa.
Everytime i see a title with gameworks. Works best with txaa.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> go for it. That is the Fujipoly which is made by sarcon. 11 w/mk is a very good pad.


Thanks, I wasn't so sure about Sacron/Fujipoly etc. but I'll stick with sheets of this stuff. Figured it would easily beat the ek stuff.

So Sacron makes fujipoly? I thought sacron was the material and made by Fujipoly?


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *filmguy1974*
> 
> Yes- EVGA will sell both the block and backplate separately at some point in the not-too-distant future. Their rep on their forums said they'd be up for sale through their site in 1-2 weeks. That was 2 weeks ago.


thanks +REP

This seems like your first post since 2014 (?)


----------



## filmguy1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> thanks +REP
> 
> This seems like your first post since 2014 (?)


First post ever! Just so happens that I'm waiting on the block and backplate myself. I know it's sad, and I could get an EK block/backplate, but I want the blingy lighting and fancy EVGA lettering. I'm tacky like that.









EVGA will have them on their Products/Accessories page when they're available. You can see the 980 block/backplates there now. I'll post back to this thread when I see that they're available. Hopefully sooner than later.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Has anyone exchanged their Titan X with Amazon?

I can't stand the whine on mine, and need to return it. If they refund me I will lose a lot of money due to the fluctuating exchange rate though, so I need to ensure I get a replacement, and not a refund.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *filmguy1974*
> 
> First post ever! Just so happens that I'm waiting on the block and backplate myself. I know it's sad, and I could get an EK block/backplate, but I want the blingy lighting and fancy EVGA lettering. I'm tacky like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA will have them on their Products/Accessories page when they're available. You can see the 980 block/backplates there now. I'll post back to this thread when I see that they're available. Hopefully sooner than later.


i find that evga block really nice, but i'm sure the price tag would be ...a little beyond reasonable. Thanks, i'll visit their product page from time to time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> Has anyone exchanged their Titan X with Amazon?
> 
> I can't stand the whine on mine, and need to return it. If they refund me I will lose a lot of money due to the fluctuating exchange rate though, so I need to ensure I get a replacement, and not a refund.


do they have one in stock to send as a replacement?


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> i find that evga block really nice, but i'm sure the price tag would be ...a little beyond reasonable. Thanks, i'll visit their product page from time to time.
> do they have one in stock to send as a replacement?


They haven't ever had stock. It's been a backorder situation and now it looks like they don't even sell it?

Just checked and can't even order another through them. Now I feel very sick. Because of our poor dollar, I paid $1470. I sure would hate to be refunded less just to turn around and buy another Titan for $1500+.


----------



## filmguy1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> i find that evga block really nice, but i'm sure the price tag would be ...a little beyond reasonable. Thanks, i'll visit their product page from time to time.


Yes- it comes at a ~$35 premium vs. a standard EK block, for sure.


----------



## SynchroSCP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> Has anyone exchanged their Titan X with Amazon?
> 
> I can't stand the whine on mine, and need to return it. If they refund me I will lose a lot of money due to the fluctuating exchange rate though, so I need to ensure I get a replacement, and not a refund.


I have exchanged a GPU before with them no problem, use the live chat feature on their website to talk to customer service and they should hook you up.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchroSCP*
> 
> I have exchanged a GPU before with them no problem, use the live chat feature on their website to talk to customer service and they should hook you up.


I'm concerned because they no longer seem to sell it themselves and thus have no stock.

I guess I'll have to ask btu I'm worried about them saying it's no problem, sending off my gpu only to find out I have no choice but a refund of less money than I paid, thanks to the exchange.

I could keep my card, but it sounds like a saw and grabs my attention constantly, even while gaming. It's a decent clocker, but I'm sure I could also land a better one. The saw is my main motivation.

I'm double checking now with Amazon live-chat, but perhaps I'd be better off just RMAing it with EVGA to guarantee a replacement? I suppose I just answered my own question, but I'd like the express postage from Amazon.

After they suggested I buy one for a lot more money from a third-party seller, I got them to make a note on my account so they'll create a replacement once stock returns. I'm happy with that. In case anyone else was in a similar boat.


----------



## Maximization

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doogk*
> 
> Anyone seen a release date for the EVGA hydrocopper? I feel like being lazy this time around.


Do auto notify on EVGA website


----------



## Zektor

First off, I should be joining the Titan X club this Friday!









Now I have a request - Question about ram:

I'm in the process of building a PC with a 5960x, and 2 Titan X's in SLI. I currently have a 1440p monitor, but I'm looking to go to 4k in the future. My question is, should I go for 16GB of DDR4 @ 3200Mhz, or 32GB of DDR4 @ 2400 MHz? This PC will mainly be used for gaming. (FPS, MMO's and Fighting games)

Will I see any real world benefits in gaming by going with a faster memory?


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zektor*
> 
> First off, I should be joining the Titan X club this Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have a request - Question about ram:
> 
> I'm in the process of building a PC with a 5960x, and 2 Titan X's in SLI. I currently have a 1440p monitor, but I'm looking to go to 4k in the future. My question is, should I go for 16GB of DDR4 @ 3200Mhz, or 32GB of DDR4 @ 2400 MHz? This PC will mainly be used for gaming. (FPS, MMO's and Fighting games)
> 
> Will I see any real world benefits in gaming by going with a faster memory?


I could be incredibly wrong, but I'd go 16. Which I have that exact setup - but 5930k


----------



## Silent Scone

16GB is more than enough for gaming.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zektor*
> 
> First off, I should be joining the Titan X club this Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have a request - Question about ram:
> 
> I'm in the process of building a PC with a 5960x, and 2 Titan X's in SLI. I currently have a 1440p monitor, but I'm looking to go to 4k in the future. My question is, should I go for 16GB of DDR4 @ 3200Mhz, or 32GB of DDR4 @ 2400 MHz? This PC will mainly be used for gaming. (FPS, MMO's and Fighting games)
> 
> Will I see any real world benefits in gaming by going with a faster memory?


Codaw a lot of vram.
Watch the pagefile ( in this case its reserved ram.. When that hits ure max physical ram.. Not enough ram) ( virtual mem disabled btw)

Lets see gta v which uses alot of ram n reasonable vram. Ram usage will hit close to 8gb n vram atmd 4.6-4.7gb
The reserved ram page file will just under 16. Again virtual mem disabled.


So to those who disable virtual ram( pagrfile) to get the benefit of thise fast rams on min fps.

What will happen when new games hit 8gb usage with os n 8gb vram usage etc.....Go 32gb. 4gb ddr4 sticks will be hard to resell anyway just like it is in ddt3 atm. If can 32gb 3k c15.

Btw as somebody stated before about x99 having a high bandwidth.. That benefit is only seen when vram swapping happens on physical ram. On ssd.. Dont see how theres a benefit with fast rams.

So go eithet 16gb 2400 or 32gb 3k c15. Thats my opinion.


----------



## Zektor

So, if I need to choose between the two:

Dominator® Platinum Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR4 DRAM 3200MHz C16 Memory Kit (CMD16GX4M4B3200C16)
http://www.corsair.com/en-us/dominator-platinum-series-16gb-4-x-4gb-ddr4-dram-3200mhz-c16-memory-kit-cmd16gx4m4b3200c16

Dominator® Platinum Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR4 DRAM 2400MHz C14 Memory Kit (CMD32GX4M4A2400C14)
http://www.corsair.com/en-us/dominator-platinum-series-32gb-4-x-8gb-ddr4-dram-2400mhz-c14-memory-kit-cmd32gx4m4a2400c14

You'd recommend the 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR4 DRAM 2400MHz?

I really want to get the Dominator Plats, even though I have been running G.Skill for the past 4 years. (am I making a mistake?)


----------



## gavros777

What is a good application to stress test my overclock?
Is there anything like prime95 on the gpu side as valley and firestrike pass overclocks that fail in gaming.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> What is a good application to stress test my overclock?
> Is there anything like prime95 on the gpu side as valley and firestrike pass overclocks that fail in gaming.


The answer is more or less "no" - you just have to play a lot of games and lower the clocks slightly anytime you get a crash due to the OC. Benchmarks will almost always pass at higher clocks than what you will find stable in games. I can pass Valley and Firestrike at 1480 MHz but 1400 is the max stable for games.


----------



## Orthello

One which is quite good but harsh on power draw is OCCT GPU test. Its a bit old but seems to work well, unfortunately Its a bit like a power virus too .

Set the error checking option to on unlimit the fps or set to 900 fps so there is no fps limiter, if you get any errors downclock ram first , then core. I found the zero error point was a stable 24/7 clock for my 980s.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zektor*
> 
> So, if I need to choose between the two:
> 
> Dominator® Platinum Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR4 DRAM 3200MHz C16 Memory Kit (CMD16GX4M4B3200C16)
> http://www.corsair.com/en-us/dominator-platinum-series-16gb-4-x-4gb-ddr4-dram-3200mhz-c16-memory-kit-cmd16gx4m4b3200c16
> 
> Dominator® Platinum Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR4 DRAM 2400MHz C14 Memory Kit (CMD32GX4M4A2400C14)
> http://www.corsair.com/en-us/dominator-platinum-series-32gb-4-x-8gb-ddr4-dram-2400mhz-c14-memory-kit-cmd32gx4m4a2400c14
> 
> You'd recommend the 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR4 DRAM 2400MHz?
> 
> I really want to get the Dominator Plats, even though I have been running G.Skill for the past 4 years. (am I making a mistake?)


hi density 8GB sticks are more difficult to "tune up" than 4GB sticks. If you are convinced you need 32GB (which you do not with a fast SSD - pagefile om mechanical disks, maybe. On an SSD it's minimal) try to find 8x4GB.


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> hi density 8GB sticks are more difficult to "tune up" than 4GB sticks. If you are convinced you need 32GB (which you do not with a fast SSD - pagefile om mechanical disks, maybe. On an SSD it's minimal) try to find 8x4GB.


I would trust Jpmboy - He knows his stuff.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zektor*
> 
> So, if I need to choose between the two:
> 
> Dominator® Platinum Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR4 DRAM 3200MHz C16 Memory Kit (CMD16GX4M4B3200C16)
> http://www.corsair.com/en-us/dominator-platinum-series-16gb-4-x-4gb-ddr4-dram-3200mhz-c16-memory-kit-cmd16gx4m4b3200c16
> 
> Dominator® Platinum Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR4 DRAM 2400MHz C14 Memory Kit (CMD32GX4M4A2400C14)
> http://www.corsair.com/en-us/dominator-platinum-series-32gb-4-x-8gb-ddr4-dram-2400mhz-c14-memory-kit-cmd32gx4m4a2400c14
> 
> You'd recommend the 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR4 DRAM 2400MHz?
> 
> I really want to get the Dominator Plats, even though I have been running G.Skill for the past 4 years. (am I making a mistake?)


I would stick with the G.Skill as they work great for me and better price than corsair and in my experiance G.skill is a lot eaier to use and cause less problems!!!

I have never been able ro get corsair to run at rated speeds but can usually overclock the GSKill


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> What is a good application to stress test my overclock?
> Is there anything like prime95 on the gpu side as valley and firestrike pass overclocks that fail in gaming.


use ASUS realbench - works the cpu and graphics subsystem.


----------



## Zektor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> hi density 8GB sticks are more difficult to "tune up" than 4GB sticks. If you are convinced you need 32GB (which you do not with a fast SSD - pagefile om mechanical disks, maybe. On an SSD it's minimal) try to find 8x4GB.


Thanks, I think I'll stick with 4x4GB then. Maybe re-look at some G.Skill.


----------



## bracco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> so same fps as when you OC? Increase the core clock by multiples of 13 (26, 39. 130. 260..etc) same for ram... and take it up until FPS drops off.
> 
> can't tell what max clock you have with gpuZ like that. left click in the top left corner of each sensor box to set it to record max.


Just curious, why multiples of 13? Ive seen someone mention this before but just thought that was their method.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zektor*
> 
> Thanks, I think I'll stick with 4x4GB then. Maybe re-look at some G.Skill.


yeah - if you worry bout nand cycles, get a fast and cheap 32-64GB SSD and move your page file to it. Basically, any/all access time delay (which causes the presumed issue) will dissapear with consumer NVMe drives. If you are just building a rig.. look into NVME drives!








BTW - Corsair ram overclocks just fine... as with any brand, some better than others.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bracco*
> 
> Just curious, why multiples of 13? Ive seen someone mention this before but just thought that was their method.


so f you look at the boost table in maxwell (and kelper.. etc) bioses, the clock states move by 13MHz., less relevant for vram tho.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I would stick with the G.Skill as they work great for me and better price than corsair and in my experiance G.skill is a lot eaier to use and cause less problems!!!
> 
> I have never been able ro get corsair to run at rated speeds but can usually overclock the GSKill


+1. Look at the Trident X 32GB 2666 kit. I think it's ~$359.


----------



## Jpmboy

lol - I'm waiting to see gunslinger post the first 4-figure FPS run in valley or heaven.


----------



## bracco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> The answer is more or less "no" - you just have to play a lot of games and lower the clocks slightly anytime you get a crash due to the OC. Benchmarks will almost always pass at higher clocks than what you will find stable in games. I can pass Valley and Firestrike at 1480 MHz but 1400 is the max stable for games.


furmark.


----------



## krel

I need a little Firestrike advice. My graphics scores have been fairly consistent but my physics score has been all over the place, it's pretty obvious that there's some sort of spooling up going on at the beginning of the test. When I first start the test, the FPS jumps around a lot - 15, 45, 20, 30, etc. - eventually it will settle down in the low 60s, although once in a while it will start right off the bat in the low 60s and I'll have a good run, and sometimes it will never get done bouncing around. If I use the custom test and set it to loop, it will start out in the low 60s and stay there the entire test, after the first iteration.

In power settings I have both min and max power set to 100%. The CPU does not down clock, it shows that it is at 4.3 GHz the entire time. What do I need to tweak to get this to work consistently?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Ok Folks

clean install of win 7 solved the hiccups problems. Smooth like butter now. The ultimate test will be farcry 4 but it seems all smooth now.







Will do a clean install of win 8 on another drive and see if fixes too on win 8.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - if you worry bout nand cycles, get a fast and cheap 32-64GB SSD and move your page file to it. Basically, any/all access time delay (which causes the presumed issue) will dissapear with consumer NVMe drives. If you are just building a rig.. look into NVME drives!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - Corsair ram overclocks just fine... as with any brand, some better than others.
> so f you look at the boost table in maxwell (and kelper.. etc) bioses, the clock states move by 13MHz., less relevant for vram tho.


just a quick question about page file
ive got 16gb of corsair 2133 ram one Titan X due to get one more soon
should i mess with this setting atall?
i have 2 500gb SSD c drive 75gb free games drive 185gb free
just seen afew people talking about it on here dont no much about it


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> just a quick question about page file
> ive got 16gb of corsair 2133 ram one Titan X due to get one more soon
> should i mess with this setting atall?
> i have 2 500gb SSD c drive 75gb free games drive 185gb free
> just seen afew people talking about it on here dont no much about it


no reason to mess with it unless you experience some swap problems. Fact is that 2 titanX in sli are the same effective video ram as 1. If you are not seeing pagefile-based glitches now, you won't see them with 2 cards.
It's really hard to truly measure FPS drop due to swap file access times. Windows manages your page (swap) space so that low priority reserves are held there, while active/high priority reserves are held in ram. Depending on how many background services and "plug-ins" like frame rate OSDs (and sensor polling probably causes more glitches than anything) you have running while gaming the ram stack can not only get full, but create a priority clash with page file reserves. So, if you know how, set your games to "real-time" priority, OSDs etc to normal or low priority.. etc.

edit: For example, to run BF4 in high priority,where the game exe is on my E drive in origin games folder, open a command prompt and type:

_cmd.exe /c start "BF4" /High "E:\Origin Games\Battlefield 4\bf4.exe"_

Priority levels:
Realtime
High
AboveNormal
Normal*
BelowNormal
Low

NOTE: realtime may cause issues depending on your total services. High priority is as far as I would go.


----------



## Lourad

Time for some fun!


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> no reason to mess with it unless you experience some swap problems. Fact is that 2 titanX in sli are the same effective video ram as 1. If you are not seeing pagefile-based glitches now, you won't see them with 2 cards.
> It's really hard to truly measure FPS drop due to swap file access times. Windows manages your page (swap) space so that low priority reserves are held there, while active/high priority reserves are held in ram. Depending on how many background services and "plug-ins" like frame rate OSDs (and sensor polling probably causes more glitches than anything) you have running while gaming the ram stack can not only get full, but create a priority clash with page file reserves. So, if you know how, set your games to "real-time" priority, OSDs etc to normal or low priority.. etc.


how would i know if i was getting swap problems or glitches? do i set them in task manager once ive set them will i keep that setting next time i boot up?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> how would i know if i was getting swap problems or glitches? do i set them in task manager once ive set them will i keep that setting next time i boot up?


only you can tell if you are getting fps glitches.









(min fps. or long frame times)


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> only you can tell if you are getting fps glitches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (min fps. or long frame times)


i started getting 30fps on GTAV yesterday lasted about 5min then went back up high was kinda strange


----------



## jcde7ago

*GTA V Results w/ Tri-SLI Titan Xs* (OC'd to 1400core/8000mem):

*Single 1440p* *@ 144hz + G-Sync*:

*ALL settings at the highest/max*, Shadows - "Softest," *MSAA 2x, Reflections MSAA 2x*:
Average: *130 FPS*

*ALL settings at the highest/max*, Shadows - "Softest," *No AA and No Reflections AA*:
Average: *140+ FPS*

*7680x1440p Surround* *@ 144hz + G-Sync*:

*ALL settings at the highest/max*, Shadows - "Softest," *MSAA 2x, Reflections MSAA 2x*:
Average: *65 FPS*

*ALL settings at the highest/max*, Shadows - "Softest," *No AA and No Reflections AA*:
Average: *85 FPS*

I am beyond amazed at the power and scaling of Triple Titan Xs @ 7680x1440p...these would absolutely DESTROY 4K @ 60hz...and i'm not even past 1400mhz core!!!


----------



## Jpmboy

^^ lol that's sick!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> i started getting 30fps on GTAV yesterday lasted about 5min then went back up high was kinda strange


nah -I doubt that's a swap file effect.


----------



## seross69

SO SO mad was going to install my Titan X and when I turned on the pumps I had leaks that was not their a month ago. Found cracked Hardline Collars. Need some of the new Polycarbonate collars so they will stop cracking!!!























Well going to be next week before i get to try this baby out!!!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> SO SO mad was going to install my Titan X and when I turned on the pumps I had leaks that was not their a month ago. Found cracked Hardline Collars. Need some of the new Polycarbonate collars so they will stop cracking!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well going to be next week before i get to try this baby out!!!


...bummer, but still better than having a leak develop _while_ the system / GPUs are powered and have been running for hours...has happened to me before when a 45 degree elbow joint broke in half...what a mess (though once cleaned and hair-'dryered' up, everything worked)

..*.on another note*, any direct comparisons between the latest crop of Bios (sky, cyclops etc) for Titan X ?


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> SO SO mad was going to install my Titan X and when I turned on the pumps I had leaks that was not their a month ago. Found cracked Hardline Collars. Need some of the new Polycarbonate collars so they will stop cracking!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well going to be next week before i get to try this baby out!!!


Sometimes cheap and easy ( universal and pvc tube ) is better!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Sometimes cheap and easy ( universal and pvc tube ) is better!


Yes but does not look as good


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ^^ lol that's sick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nah -I doubt that's a swap file effect.


so should i look out for ram use really high on task manger


----------



## HatallaS

Is it hard to replace a gigabyte bios with the EVGA SC?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> so should i look out for ram use really high on task manger


not really - if you are having performance problems then maybe. If not.. well, no.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> Is it hard to replace a gigabyte bios with the EVGA SC?


No problem.
just be sure to save your OEM bios.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Yes but does not look as good


I'd rather be using my rig than waiting for it to look good!







Just having fun, but who says you can't use those hose barbs that show up in some order and $8 of tubing can't hold you over in the mean time. Where there is a will, there is a way.


----------



## Lourad

Anyone else have the void warranty sticker where you need to put a thermal pad on for the backplate?
Both of my evga sc's do.
If so what did you do, I hope this isn't too stupid a question!


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lourad*
> 
> Anyone else have the void warranty sticker where you need to put a thermal pad on for the backplate?
> Both of my evga sc's do.
> If so what did you do, I hope this isn't too stupid a question!


Just carefully move the sticker to a different location, EVGA is usually pretty understanding of this.









Just take some before and after pictures and keep them if just in case you ever end up needing to RMA.


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lourad*
> 
> Anyone else have the void warranty sticker where you need to put a thermal pad on for the backplate?
> Both of my evga sc's do.
> If so what did you do, I hope this isn't too stupid a question!


First you lift your shirt and shake your belly really fast, then you carefully lift the sticker and move it over not on top of a memory module


----------



## Lourad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Just carefully move the sticker to a different location, EVGA is usually pretty understanding of this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just take some before and after pictures and keep them if just in case you ever end up needing to RMA.


Thanks guys, just wanted to hear that I am not alone on this sticker placement before I moved them.


----------



## HatallaS

Any trustworthy and good tutorial on where to flash the bios with the Evga one?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> Any trustworthy and good tutorial on where to flash the bios with the Evga one?


page one of this thread.


----------



## Joa3d43

double post


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...see OP of this thread w/ step-by-step on flashing


Edit:...ninja'd by Jpm


----------



## curly haired boy

welp, i'm now a proud owner of a EVGA Titan X. The green logo is kind of annoying, i've seen ways to change that, but does that screw over your warranty?


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zektor*
> 
> Thanks, I think I'll stick with 4x4GB then. Maybe re-look at some G.Skill.


Ignore them...

8 sticks of 8gb 3000 mhz ram is what you need.

2 sets of this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231802

It's not quite optimal for gaming but if you can get a decent overclock on it it will tide you over until you can get 128 GB.

Combine that with 4 Titan-X cards and hopefully with DX12 allowing you to have 48 GB of VRAM, you should be able to hit max settings at 1080p 60 fps.


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Ignore them...
> 
> 8 sticks of 8gb 3000 mhz ram is what you need.
> 
> 2 sets of this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231802
> 
> It's not quite optimal for gaming but if you can get a decent overclock on it it will tide you over until you can get 128 GB.
> 
> Combine that with 4 Titan-X cards and hopefully with DX12 allowing you to have 48 GB of VRAM, you should be able to hit max settings at 1080p 60 fps.


This brought a smile to my face.


----------



## alexelemental

Hello I am considering buying a titan x and i would like to water cool it. I like the swiftech komodo water block but im not sure if it fits the titan x is it the same pcb? Does anyone know?


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexelemental*
> 
> Hello I am considering buying a titan x and i would like to water cool it. I like the swiftech komodo water block but im not sure if it fits the titan x is it the same pcb? Does anyone know?


I don't think it does, that aside the swifttech blocks have always had issues with not properly cooling the vrms. I say this from experience with the titan black hydrocopper and the 780 ti hc which both had swifttech blocks before evga moved to ek.

EK currently provide the best blocks for these cards (opinions will vary), all txs atm have the same reference pcb as dictated by nvidia.

Looking at the swiftech website it doesn't appear they currently have a titan x block and i doubt the titan black block would fit.


----------



## alexelemental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> I don't think it does, that aside the swifttech blocks have always had issues with not properly cooling the vrms. I say this from experience with the titan black hydrocopper and the 780 ti hc which both had swifttech blocks before evga moved to ek.
> 
> EK currently provide the best blocks for these cards (opinions will vary), all txs atm have the same reference pcb as dictated by nvidia.


Thanks for the fast response i liked the swiftech more because it seems to cover almost the while thing on both sides thought i was better and i also saw a benchmark video on youtube for the komodo block compared to ek and another and it won. i think its from hightech legion so i was leaning towards that one. Another question should I buy the regular titan or wait for the sc edition to get in stock? does it make a difference if you are going to overclock? I mean would both reach the same potential or could you overclock the SC version more?


----------



## Nytestryke

You're free to choose the block you want i'm just letting you know that from experience with both EK have provided a block and backplate with amazing quality and performance, maybe use the watercooling forums on OCN for further guidance there's some great people there and it's quality information.

I don't consider the SC worth buying at the moment if you plan on overclocking unless you can get it at a closer pricepoint to the non-sc tx you'd buy, because you're opting to go with watercooling you can push any standard tx substantially further than a stock sc tx anyway. The front page has SC bios' that you can flash your normal tx with too, I got the non SC and have so far managed 1542MHz on stock bios with slightly higher voltage.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curly haired boy*
> 
> welp, i'm now a proud owner of a EVGA Titan X. The green logo is kind of annoying, i've seen ways to change that, but does that screw over your warranty?


http://forums.evga.com/EVGA-LED-Controller-121-Now-Supports-EVGA-Pro-SLI-Bridge-m2028614.aspx


----------



## curly haired boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> http://forums.evga.com/EVGA-LED-Controller-121-Now-Supports-EVGA-Pro-SLI-Bridge-m2028614.aspx


hmm. useful....

it's still green, though


----------



## sonarctica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curly haired boy*
> 
> welp, i'm now a proud owner of a EVGA Titan X. The green logo is kind of annoying, i've seen ways to change that, but does that screw over your warranty?


Go into geforce experience > my rig > LED visializer


----------



## alexelemental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> You're free to choose the block you want i'm just letting you know that from experience with both EK have provided a block and backplate with amazing quality and performance, maybe use the watercooling forums on OCN for further guidance there's some great people there and it's quality information.
> 
> I don't consider the SC worth buying at the moment if you plan on overclocking unless you can get it at a closer pricepoint to the non-sc tx you'd buy, because you're opting to go with watercooling you can push any standard tx substantially further than a stock sc tx anyway. The front page has SC bios' that you can flash your normal tx with too, I got the non SC and have so far managed 1542MHz on stock bios with slightly higher voltage.


Oh don't get me wrong if the EK waterblock is best atm I'd go with that one (I'm assuming you use that one) I was only curious about swiftech. Whats typically a high oc for gpus? 1.5ghz like you did? Also what temps do you get watercooled total or delta if you could give me an idea please?


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> One which is quite good but harsh on power draw is OCCT GPU test. Its a bit old but seems to work well, unfortunately Its a bit like a power virus too .
> 
> Set the error checking option to on unlimit the fps or set to 900 fps so there is no fps limiter, if you get any errors downclock ram first , then core. I found the zero error point was a stable 24/7 clock for my 980s.


I just installed it right now. What does the error check do? When i check it a memory used box appears, do i have to check that too?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexelemental*
> 
> Thanks for the fast response i liked the swiftech more because it seems to cover almost the while thing on both sides thought i was better and i also saw a benchmark video on youtube for the komodo block compared to ek and another and it won. i think its from hightech legion so i was leaning towards that one. Another question should I buy the regular titan or wait for the sc edition to get in stock? does it make a difference if you are going to overclock? I mean would both reach the same potential or could you overclock the SC version more?


Here we go mate:

http://www.xtremerigs.net/2015/04/07/gtx-980-water-block-round-up/

Those should be quite similar to the titan x blocks. Swiftech blocks are very good at flow rate and cooling the gpu die. They can even surpass EK on the die cooling by a few degrees in the past generation (titan - 780). But not on the current round of blocks. But that does not matter much since your core been 30 C or 34 C will not give you any more room on OCing or keeping it cool. What komodos lack for several generations now is the capacity to cool the VRM section and is very bad for our ability to keep things cool and attain better clocks. Komodos on titan could reach 76 or even 80 C on the vrm section ( I measured with a thermistor) while ek blocks on the same loop and card were around 36 C. Now those are the facts at least you can now take an informed decision. You will notice the the komodo is one of the worse blocks on the 980 generation of blocks with Aquacomputer and EK leading the pack. Hope it helps


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexelemental*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> You're free to choose the block you want i'm just letting you know that from experience with both EK have provided a block and backplate with amazing quality and performance, maybe use the watercooling forums on OCN for further guidance there's some great people there and it's quality information.
> 
> I don't consider the SC worth buying at the moment if you plan on overclocking unless you can get it at a closer pricepoint to the non-sc tx you'd buy, because you're opting to go with watercooling you can push any standard tx substantially further than a stock sc tx anyway. The front page has SC bios' that you can flash your normal tx with too, I got the non SC and have so far managed 1542MHz on stock bios with slightly higher voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh don't get me wrong if the EK waterblock is best atm I'd go with that one (I'm assuming you use that one) I was only curious about swiftech. Whats typically a high oc for gpus? 1.5ghz like you did? Also what temps do you get watercooled total or delta if you could give me an idea please?
Click to expand...

Yes I use ek now, a high OC would be 1550+ on water and maybe 1400-1450 on air. I provided around 1.24v for 1542 with sub 40C temps. The people going higher are generally supplying much more voltage with custom bioses which I intend to as well. I only ever had under 40C while benching with 1.24v, they run very cool underwater even at higher voltages. If you provide your intended setup people can give you advice, but that would probably be better suited in the watercooling forum


----------



## alexelemental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> Yes I use ek now, a high OC would be 1550+ on water and maybe 1400-1450 on air. I provided around 1.24v for 1542 with sub 40C temps. The people going higher are generally supplying much more voltage with custom bioses which I intend to as well. I only ever had under 40C while benching with 1.24v, they run very cool underwater even at higher voltages. If you provide your intended setup people can give you advice, but that would probably be better suited in the watercooling forum


Thank you very much yeah I think I will do that


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexelemental*
> 
> Thank you very much yeah I think I will do that


All good, it's a great card that I highly recommend. Good luck with your build.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Just FYI had my first crash in 6 hours game time. Black screen with radio still playing in background lol.


Thanks. I can run around for days in the game joy ridding or just messing around. Once i start a mission is where i start to get CTDs, no driver crashes. definitely not my TX fault. Looks like i have something in my system that is causing conflicts. Ill find it eventually.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> *GTA V Results w/ Tri-SLI Titan Xs* (OC'd to 1400core/8000mem):
> 
> *Single 1440p* *@ 144hz + G-Sync*:
> 
> *ALL settings at the highest/max*, Shadows - "Softest," *MSAA 2x, Reflections MSAA 2x*:
> Average: *130 FPS*
> 
> *ALL settings at the highest/max*, Shadows - "Softest," *No AA and No Reflections AA*:
> Average: *140+ FPS*
> 
> *7680x1440p Surround* *@ 144hz + G-Sync*:
> 
> *ALL settings at the highest/max*, Shadows - "Softest," *MSAA 2x, Reflections MSAA 2x*:
> Average: *65 FPS*
> 
> *ALL settings at the highest/max*, Shadows - "Softest," *No AA and No Reflections AA*:
> Average: *85 FPS*
> 
> I am beyond amazed at the power and scaling of Triple Titan Xs @ 7680x1440p...these would absolutely DESTROY 4K @ 60hz...and i'm not even past 1400mhz core!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Baller!!!









Ok the real question:
How smooth is it in Gsync Surround?


----------



## alexelemental

Thank you very much for the link very helpful.


----------



## alexelemental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Here we go mate:
> 
> http://www.xtremerigs.net/2015/04/07/gtx-980-water-block-round-up/
> 
> Those should be quite similar to the titan x blocks. Swiftech blocks are very good at flow rate and cooling the gpu die. They can even surpass EK on the die cooling by a few degrees in the past generation (titan - 780). But not on the current round of blocks. But that does not matter much since your core been 30 C or 34 C will not give you any more room on OCing or keeping it cool. What komodos lack for several generations now is the capacity to cool the VRM section and is very bad for our ability to keep things cool and attain better clocks. Komodos on titan could reach 76 or even 80 C on the vrm section ( I measured with a thermistor) while ek blocks on the same loop and card were around 36 C. Now those are the facts at least you can now take an informed decision. You will notice the the komodo is one of the worse blocks on the 980 generation of blocks with Aquacomputer and EK leading the pack. Hope it helps


Woops didn't quote on my reply, thanks for the link I appreciate it.


----------



## gavros777

I'm trying to use the occt to stress test my gpu oc and after i press the on button it says "stopped user cancelled".
I have error check checked and fps limit to 900. I haven't change anything else. My version is 4.4.1


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Thanks. I can run around for days in the game joy ridding or just messing around. Once i start a mission is where i start to get CTDs, no driver crashes. definitely not my TX fault. Looks like i have something in my system that is causing conflicts. Ill find it eventually.
> Baller!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok the real question:
> How smooth is it in Gsync Surround?


Not had one since, must have been a one off. Although the game _really_ doesn't like alt tabbing lol. Not had any CTD, I wouldn't rule out overclocking completely.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Well this is why you buy a Titan X.

A single Titan X gpu is powerful enough to max out the settings at 3440 x 1440p so it reduces scaling screen tear issues by not requiring SLI GPU's to push all them pixels.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Well this is why you buy a Titan X.
> 
> A single Titan X gpu is powerful enough to max out the settings at 3440 x 1440p so it reduces scaling screen tear issues by not requiring SLI GPU's to push all them pixels.


It's why I bought it. Thing is amazing for 3440x1440. So nice to be back on a single gpu setup


----------



## Jpmboy

one is not enough for 4K tho.


----------



## moeqawama

Ok I need some help folks. I'm trying to flash to the SC 425 bios (I have a SC stock) and I just can't seem to do it right. I've tried to follow all the directions posted for flashing the bios (I've never done it before,) and because I'm a noob, im not doing it right. Even YouTube videos. If anyone can give me a detailed step by step, please, I would appreciate it! Please!


----------



## Yianni89

evga support just emailed... Europe is now in stock on normal and SC editions.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yianni89*
> 
> evga support just emailed... Europe is now in stock on normal and SC editions.


I just got the email notification too, nice price bump by EVGA as well!!!


----------



## Manac0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moeqawama*
> 
> Ok I need some help folks. I'm trying to flash to the SC 425 bios (I have a SC stock) and I just can't seem to do it right. I've tried to follow all the directions posted for flashing the bios (I've never done it before,) and because I'm a noob, im not doing it right. Even YouTube videos. If anyone can give me a detailed step by step, please, I would appreciate it! Please!


You followed this guide? http://www.overclock.net/t/1523391/easy-nvflash-guide-with-pictures-for-gtx-970-980

Remember to remove eeprom protection in nvflash first, then nvflash -6 name.rom [providing it is a single card]

Need more info on what is going wrong really.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> It's why I bought it. Thing is amazing for 3440x1440. So nice to be back on a single gpu setup


Can you inform me how it performs on crysis 3 at that resolution?


----------



## Lourad

I really like the red back plates.


----------



## moeqawama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manac0r*
> 
> You followed this guide? http://www.overclock.net/t/1523391/easy-nvflash-guide-with-pictures-for-gtx-970-980
> 
> Remember to remove eeprom protection in nvflash first, then nvflash -6 name.rom [providing it is a single card]
> 
> Need more info on what is going wrong really.


Not gonna lie, I haven't even come across that guide you just linked me to. And yes, I'm on a single card. I'll follow the guide you sent, and hopefully have success. If not, I'll check back here. I appreciate the help, thank you so much


----------



## ahnafakeef

Hello guys. I'm getting my cards tomorrow hopefully. So I was wondering how necessary it is to do a fresh install of Windows on my system. It's been 1.5+ years since I last installed it. And obviously, a lot of the core settings have been fiddled with in the meantime.

Can I get 100% performance from the new GPUs and not face any hitch if I do not reinstall Windows? Your input would be appreciated.

Also, never got a reply to these questions.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> What is the highest amount of voltage that is safe for the stock coolers? (Assume a custom fan curve, if temps are a factor here.) I was suggested 1.212v by the likes of OccamRazor about the original Titan. I don't know how much it is for the X yet.
> 
> Also, which BIOS would be the best for that particular voltage?
> 
> And what kind of overclocks can I expect (and attempt to achieve) at that voltage with that BIOS?
> 
> And will SLi have an effect on those clocks?
> 
> What's the worst that could happen should my PSU fail to deliver enough power to my system at any particular instant?
> 
> Thank you for your patience in answering my questions.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Thanks. I can run around for days in the game joy ridding or just messing around. Once i start a mission is where i start to get CTDs, no driver crashes. definitely not my TX fault. Looks like i have something in my system that is causing conflicts. Ill find it eventually.
> Baller!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok the real question:
> How smooth is it in Gsync Surround?


Microstuttering is somewhat noticeable in 7680x1440p Surround, even with G-Sync, compared to single 1440p @ 144hz, where there is zero stutter/tearing because of G-Sync and the FPS is maxed out 99% of the time.

This is probably because 7680x1440p @ all max settings + MSAA x2 + Reflections MSAA x2 is a heavy burden even on 3x Titan Xs. If I start to turn some settings down things down and let the VRAM usage lighten up a bit, it becomes a lot more smooth in Surround with G-Sync. It's still a ridiculous experience in Surround, though, that we can now average 60+ FPS constantly @ 7680x1440p, even though it requires a ton of horsepower.


----------



## dpoverlord

Hey guys!

So it seems I didn't just order 2 EVGA Titan X SC but umm..... 10.... Yeah so I end to send them back, but this puts me in a interesting position (don't ask how I didn't notice a 10k charge... Well they didn't charge until shipped).

Well if I'm doing air What's the best way to see which 2 are the best overclockers. Might as well take the 2 best air cooled cards No?

Love for an idiot style guide like occam helped me with on the other titan owners thread. Please :-D


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> So it seems I didn't just order 2 EVGA Titan X SC but umm..... 10.... Yeah so I end to send them back, but this puts me in a interesting position (don't ask how I didn't notice a 10k charge... Well they didn't charge until shipped).
> 
> Well if I'm doing air What's the best way to see which 2 are the best overclockers. Might as well take the 2 best air cooled cards No?
> 
> Love for an idiot style guide like occam helped me with on the other titan owners thread. Please :-D


Where were you able to score 10 EVGA??? BINNING TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Anyone know or succeeded with this workaround for the 1 card per household clause when buying from EVGA direct?

Place two separate orders, both with the same billing address and payment method, but with 2 different shipping addresses???


----------



## B-rock

Im seriosuly considering getting a titan x for a mitx build soon, it wont be anything fancy and i want it to be on air. My concern is the thermals on stock air for this, up to 84c when maxed out. Would i be wasting my money getting this if im not going to be watercooling it? By that i mean is it going to be causing problems (i never liked my thermals going over 80c) im on a 6950 now and have [email protected] and im trying to get the best single card solution right now.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-rock*
> 
> Im seriosuly considering getting a titan x for a mitx build soon, it wont be anything fancy and i want it to be on air. My concern is the thermals on stock air for this, up to 84c when maxed out. Would i be wasting my money getting this if im not going to be watercooling it? By that i mean is it going to be causing problems (i never liked my thermals going over 80c) im on a 6950 now and have [email protected] and im trying to get the best single card solution right now.


Just adjust the fan profile to be slightly more aggressive.


----------



## Ayahuasca

Does anyone know if a grey or brown screen crash is due to memory or core overclock? I've had two D3D crashes in GTA V and one was grey screen the other was brown.


----------



## Orthello

Originally Posted by ahnafakeef View Post

What is the highest amount of voltage that is safe for the stock coolers? (Assume a custom fan curve, if temps are a factor here.) I was suggested 1.212v by the likes of OccamRazor about the original Titan. I don't know how much it is for the X yet. _-> 100% fan i ran 1.205v , what happened is above 65c there was core mhz throttling - seemed to be regardless of bios. This even occured at 1.168v if mhz was pushed high enough. There seems to be a temperature related downclocking occuring above 65c , its only about 15mhz though._

Also, which BIOS would be the best for that particular voltage? -> _I used SC425w . Max air bios 1.255v is a bit much in my opinion for air as you will see quite high temperatures and some throttling may occur._

And what kind of overclocks can I expect (and attempt to achieve) at that voltage with that BIOS? -> _up to 1430mhz i would say give or take 30 mhz either way depending on your sample._

And will SLi have an effect on those clocks? _-> you worst card will hamper things yes , you will either need to run higher voltage than neccessary for 1 card or be limited by the slower card._

What's the worst that could happen should my PSU fail to deliver enough power to my system at any particular instant? -> _normally a power reset , thats all._

Thank you for your patience in answering my questions. _-> your welcome_


----------



## Lourad

You can check your Asic score thru gpu-z, just right click the top edge and look at the asic I score. The higher the better for air. Atleast that's what has been said on this thread.
On a side note you plan to open 10 Titans and return 8? Might not go over so well with the retailer!


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Originally Posted by ahnafakeef View Post
> 
> What is the highest amount of voltage that is safe for the stock coolers? (Assume a custom fan curve, if temps are a factor here.) I was suggested 1.212v by the likes of OccamRazor about the original Titan. I don't know how much it is for the X yet. _-> 100% fan i ran 1.205v , what happened is above 65c there was core mhz throttling - seemed to be regardless of bios. This even occured at 1.168v if mhz was pushed high enough. There seems to be a temperature related downclocking occuring above 65c , its only about 15mhz though._
> 
> Also, which BIOS would be the best for that particular voltage? -> _I used SC425w . Max air bios 1.255v is a bit much in my opinion for air as you will see quite high temperatures and some throttling may occur._
> 
> And what kind of overclocks can I expect (and attempt to achieve) at that voltage with that BIOS? -> _up to 1430mhz i would say give or take 30 mhz either way depending on your sample._
> 
> And will SLi have an effect on those clocks? _-> you worst card will hamper things yes , you will either need to run higher voltage than neccessary for 1 card or be limited by the slower card._
> 
> What's the worst that could happen should my PSU fail to deliver enough power to my system at any particular instant? -> _normally a power reset , thats all._
> 
> Thank you for your patience in answering my questions. _-> your welcome_


Aren't these cards rated to run without throttling even at 90c? Why would it throttle at a mere 65c?

Alright I'll start off with the SC425w BIOS. But from my experience and knowledge of the original Titan, 1.255v does NOT sound safe for air at all. A safe voltage range would help.

Thank you.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Hello guys. I'm getting my cards tomorrow hopefully. So I was wondering how necessary it is to do a fresh install of Windows on my system. It's been 1.5+ years since I last installed it. And obviously, a lot of the core settings have been fiddled with in the meantime.
> 
> Can I get 100% performance from the new GPUs and not face any hitch if I do not reinstall Windows? Your input would be appreciated.
> 
> Also, never got a reply to these questions.


Honestly. Do a clean install and save you the headache. Coming from titans and was getting terrible hang ups while playing some games. Fresh install and gone. working flawless. Even far cry 4 now is playing smooth.


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-rock*
> 
> Im seriosuly considering getting a titan x for a mitx build soon, it wont be anything fancy and i want it to be on air. My concern is the thermals on stock air for this, up to 84c when maxed out. Would i be wasting my money getting this if im not going to be watercooling it? By that i mean is it going to be causing problems (i never liked my thermals going over 80c) im on a 6950 now and have [email protected] and im trying to get the best single card solution right now.


I have one on air in an ITX build and it never get over 70c with my fan profile, loud but it works well..


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Honestly. Do a clean install and save you the headache. Coming from titans and was getting terrible hang ups while playing some games. Fresh install and gone. working flawless. Even far cry 4 now is playing smooth.


Alright. Should I reinstall Windows with my old card in the system or should I put in the new cards before the new install? Does it even make a difference?

Thank you.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Alright. Should I reinstall Windows with my old card in the system or should I put in the new cards before the new install? Does it even make a difference?
> 
> Thank you.


new cards for sure. Fresh install windows after you put the new cards on it.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> new cards for sure. Fresh install windows after you put the new cards on it.


Does it make a difference if I install Windows with only one Titan X installed and then install the other later? I'd like to figure out the overclocking limits of the first card before I install the second one, unless it doesn't make a difference. In which I will install both cards right away.

Thank you.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Does it make a difference if I install Windows with only one Titan X installed and then install the other later? I'd like to figure out the overclocking limits of the first card before I install the second one, unless it doesn't make a difference. In which I will install both cards right away.
> 
> Thank you.


I've always just used the same install of win7 x64. Maybe thats why i'm a gamer and not a bencher lol . Anyway you can use DDU from guru3d. To uninstall previous drivers completely in safe mode. Link below :

http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/display-driver-uninstaller-download.html

I had to use this last night , switched to my 4k monitor from 1440p monitor and for some reason i get no love - no display etc even after multiple reboots.. anyway long story short, went into safe mode, used the above and reset and bingo back in. Trying to uninstall them manually was not working.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Does it make a difference if I install Windows with only one Titan X installed and then install the other later? I'd like to figure out the overclocking limits of the first card before I install the second one, unless it doesn't make a difference. In which I will install both cards right away.
> 
> Thank you.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> I've always just used the same install of win7 x64. Maybe thats why i'm a gamer and not a bencher lol . Anyway you can use DDU from guru3d. To uninstall previous drivers completely in safe mode. Link below :
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/display-driver-uninstaller-download.html
> 
> I had to use this last night , switched to my 4k monitor from 1440p monitor and for some reason i get no love - no display etc even after multiple reboots.. anyway long story short, went into safe mode, used the above and reset and bingo back in. Trying to uninstall them manually was not working.


Yeah, you can install one card at each time. Not always a clean install of drivers alone solve the problem mate. I was having terrible gaming experience until I re-installed windows fresh. So, it might work but the safest route is a clean install of everything.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Yeah, you can install one card at each time. Not always a clean install of drivers alone solve the problem mate. I was having terrible gaming experience until I re-installed windows fresh. So, it might work but the safest route is a clean install of everything.


Yeah i'm lazy when it comes to the OS install lol. You are right if i could be bothered i should do a reinstall .. but windows 10 is coming so might wait till then ;-)


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Yeah, you can install one card at each time. Not always a clean install of drivers alone solve the problem mate. I was having terrible gaming experience until I re-installed windows fresh. So, it might work but the safest route is a clean install of everything.


Something else which does help - and i feel embarrassed saying this but i do use it so here goes .. use razor cortex to shutdown everything but the game / app you are using . It really helped my Lords of the fallen gaming experience , i was getting a hitch in that game , could not figure out why , so now i hit the boost button on razor - it shuts down everything pretty much and my gaming is smooth in all games.

When you're finished you press restore and bingo everything is re enabled again.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Something else which does help - and i feel embarrassed saying this but i do use it so here goes .. use razor cortex to shutdown everything but the game / app you are using . It really helped my Lords of the fallen gaming experience , i was getting a hitch in that game , could not figure out why , so now i hit the boost button on razor - it shuts down everything pretty much and my gaming is smooth in all games.
> 
> When you're finished you press restore and bingo everything is re enabled again.


razer cortex? never heard of it. Razer like the mice, headphone, console/laptop maker?


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> razer cortex? never heard of it. Razer like the mice, headphone, console/laptop maker?










yep thats the one .. give a shot - it will surprise you


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> I've always just used the same install of win7 x64. Maybe thats why i'm a gamer and not a bencher lol . Anyway you can use DDU from guru3d. To uninstall previous drivers completely in safe mode. Link below :
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/display-driver-uninstaller-download.html
> 
> I had to use this last night , switched to my 4k monitor from 1440p monitor and for some reason i get no love - no display etc even after multiple reboots.. anyway long story short, went into safe mode, used the above and reset and bingo back in. Trying to uninstall them manually was not working.


I already have DDU and have used it quite a few times. Saved me the trouble of having to delete files from regedit every time I install new drivers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Yeah, you can install one card at each time. Not always a clean install of drivers alone solve the problem mate. I was having terrible gaming experience until I re-installed windows fresh. So, it might work but the safest route is a clean install of everything.


Alright. Thanks a lot.

Using a single SLi bridge is sufficient, right?

And the drivers for SLi is the same as well?

Also, I'm planning on setting up the cards in this fashion.

http://cdn.overclock.net/c/c1/c1d11dc2_AAC_9178xHDR.jpeg

Will the top card still be hotter than the bottom card, as is the norm with two cards?

Thank you.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I already have DDU and have used it quite a few times. Saved me the trouble of having to delete files from regedit every time I install new drivers.
> Alright. Thanks a lot.
> 
> Using a single SLi bridge is sufficient, right?
> 
> And the drivers for SLi is the same as well?
> 
> Also, I'm planning on setting up the cards in this fashion.
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/c/c1/c1d11dc2_AAC_9178xHDR.jpeg
> 
> Will the top card still be hotter than the bottom card, as is the norm with two cards?
> 
> Thank you.


You are welcome mate. Drivers are the same. When you are done testing each individually set the sli bridge. Yes it will. I was getting 20-30 degrees between top and bottom cards in temps. Son will be on water just finishing loop and already tested each card enough. One thing you might try is place a fan above that psu blowing on the card. This rubber screws that come with some fans are excellent for that use since you make a nice raised platform for the fan.


----------



## Manac0r

So is it general consensus that 1.255v is too much on stock air? For everyday use?

My max stable OC on Air max bios is 1440 with temps in the high 70's..., but on the SC425 bios i get about 1342 but temps don't go above 60..

Care to chime in Sheyster?


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manac0r*
> 
> So is it general consensus that 1.255v is too much on stock air? For everyday use?
> 
> My max stable OC on Air max bios is 1440 with temps in the high 70's..., but on the SC425 bios i get about 1342 but temps don't go above 60..
> 
> Care to chime in Sheyster?


I never tried Max Air on stock cooler , i tried it on ambient h20 waterblocks and hit 1550 with it - its a great ambient water bios for 24/7 use in my opinion , but yeah high 70s for temps for air cooled is a bit much for my tastes for 24/7 use. It may not be dangerous for the card however , we all have our comfort zones and over 70c is not my comfort zone for air cooled.

Are you ramping fans to 100% ? i'm not sure if its feasable for some but i did and temps did not go above 65/66c , only took voltage to 1.205v however on air. Game Stable clocks were 1440 mhz in SLI @ 1.205v.


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manac0r*
> 
> So is it general consensus that 1.255v is too much on stock air? For everyday use?
> 
> My max stable OC on Air max bios is 1440 with temps in the high 70's..., but on the SC425 bios i get about 1342 but temps don't go above 60..
> 
> Care to chime in Sheyster?


I run max voltage ... Hit 70C on 1 of my cards. But run a 3d profile for that setting and then a 2d profile that clocks down.

Why not do that?


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Where were you able to score 10 EVGA??? BINNING TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Guess on checkout from Amazon I just hit the wrong button. What's the best method of finding the 2 best O/c? One with the highest ASIC? Have no problem giving the ones I dont use here if there is really a shortage just ask for what I paid / shipping.

Love your input!


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Guess on checkout from Amazon I just hit the wrong button. What's the best method of finding the 2 best O/c? One with the highest ASIC? Have no problem giving the ones I dont use here if there is really a shortage just ask for what I paid / shipping.
> 
> Love your input!


Bin on Asic and Ram OC i would say .. don't ignore the ram speed


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Bin on Asic and Ram OC i would say .. don't ignore the ram speed


Ha, sorry if I sound naive..

Basically take out all the EVGA SC
1. See the ASIC on each card
2. Run O/C as usual raising the volts / clock speed to ascertain the max clock speed and do the same for ram.
3. See what runs safely up to lets say 70-75C
4. Move to the next card.

Thoughts?


----------



## Swolern

Sup DP, damn 10 TXs. Holy crap!!! Above steps look good. Don't forget to change fan profile first, or just use 100% fan while testing. Make a list on ASIC & max OC. I want to see!!

Also find Max OC on core first, increasing memory OC will inhibit core OC a tad due to power limits.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Ha, sorry if I sound naive..
> 
> Basically take out all the EVGA SC
> 1. See the ASIC on each card
> 2. Run O/C as usual raising the volts / clock speed to ascertain the max clock speed and do the same for ram.
> 3. See what runs safely up to lets say 70-75C
> 4. Move to the next card.
> 
> Thoughts?


Thats pretty much it - test max core and max ram in isolation.

I would say :

1.) record asic.
2.) rough bench on core until crash in 26 mhz steps ( unless you have time to do 13mhz steps etc) , no ram oc. I would just run stock voltage ~ 1.168v.
3.) if you have time up voltage to a set level for each card for comparison eg 1.22v and record that. It should be inline with the base overclock result i would think unless card has an issue with more voltage - should be rare case for this amount of voltage.
4.) set a standard oc on each card for core , say 1300 mhz core - something they should all do with ease. Test ram oc in 50mhz increments , dont test this at max core as you won't have time to work out if core is shaky or ram.
5.) move to next card.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Ha, sorry if I sound naive..
> 
> Basically take out all the EVGA SC
> 1. See the ASIC on each card
> 2. Run O/C as usual raising the volts / clock speed to ascertain the max clock speed and do the same for ram.
> 3. See what runs safely up to lets say 70-75C
> 4. Move to the next card.
> 
> Thoughts?


and how do you return 8 opened cards at no cost? Is this binning on the air cooled build you're asking about on the rampage thread? If yes, you might want to upgrade some other components to go with your binned titan X's. If you wnat them to perform up to snuff.


----------



## Swolern

Never had any problems returning anything opened from Amazon, their CS is great. Then again I never returned 8 grand worth of video cards either, lol.


----------



## Baasha

All AA turned on (4x MSAA + FXAA + TXAA + 8x Reflection AA) and everything else maxed out (PCSS etc.):

Dat VRAM @ 5K!


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> All AA turned on (4x MSAA + FXAA + TXAA + 8x Reflection AA) and everything else maxed out (PCSS etc.):
> 
> Dat VRAM @ 5K!


Looks so nice, I got to play a bit last night @ 1440p maxed with average vram usage at 5.5 peaking at 7.5. Stock clocks until this weekend when I can OC a little more







Seeing everyone using surround makes me want to try it, not sure if rog swift surround is the way to go given the new rog swift will be IPS but with only a 4k panel option, ASUS said it will actually sell alongside the 1440p TN swift rather than succeeding it.
http://rog.asus.com/393642015/gaming-monitors/ces-2015-rog-swift-pg27aq-27-inch-4k-lcd-with-gsync/


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Never had any problems returning anything opened from Amazon, their CS is great. Then again I never returned 8 grand worth of video cards either, lol.


Lol. Maybe pick up 2 more as an open box.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Just got my 2ed TItan X now I only have one EVGA asic 69.3% one Asus 71.9%
ive not run sli befor im in a small case 
with heaven ive had temp of 67-70oc on the top card when running firestrike i seen 75oc thats with stock clocks, ive got a temp gun v-ram temps are fine
is there anything thing i should know about SLI? or any tips?
do you guys think it may be to hot? im kinda thinking of taking it back as dont see massive improvements
and dont seem like i will be able to overclock it to much as the heat will rise
was i better off with one card
going to try overclock it see how i get on

my 3dmark
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4603513 *19137* 1080p
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4603565 *12533* 1440p
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4603599 *7168* 4K

with one card overcloked +200mhz core +250mem
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4468921 *15668* 1080P
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4603599 *8322* 1440P
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4470203 *4549* 4K

*edit*
just overclocked core +200mhz got temp up to 75- 78oc
1080p *20219*
1440p *13829*
4K *8091*
not much improvement going to try some games


----------



## Swolern

@ Roman. Temps pretty good for a Titan sandwich.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Lol. Maybe pick up 2 more as an open box.


I like the way your thinking.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> @ Roman. Temps pretty good for a Titan sandwich.
> I like the way your thinking.


i just updated my post was getting 75-78 with +200core
lol Titan sandwich
are you running tow cards?


----------



## Jpmboy

this oughta get @Mydog busy. Gonna have to hit 5.3 on that 5960X.









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## moeqawama

Flashed to the SC 425 bios (had stock sc.) I increased +150 on the GPU core, left memory at zero, increased TDP to 121%, and increased voltage to +112mv. I ran a heaven benchmark, and it crashed near the end. What gives? Any ideas? I have a corsair AX gold 750 PSU, with an i7 3770k oc'd to 4.5ghz. I also put an accelero xtreme IV on the card. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Kidam101

I guys small question I ordered 1 EVGA SC titan X and one Straight from nvidia, regarding the flashing and overclocking can I flash them both on the same bios and say use Precision X to overclock ?


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kidam101*
> 
> I guys small question I ordered 1 EVGA SC titan X and one Straight from ASUS, regarding the flashing and overclocking can I flash them both on the same bios and say use Precision X to overclock ?


Yeah no problems there. This will help a little i feel even though the drivers can work with different cards of the same model without issue.


----------



## Kidam101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Yeah no problems there. This will help a little i feel even though the drivers can work with different cards of the same model without issue.


thanks


----------



## bfedorov11

Received my second asus tx monday and ek block wednesday. Just got around to testing it on air tonight. What a relief to see that 70% asic.. first card is 69%. It performs similar to the first card. With the cyclops 1.28 it maxes out at ~1540 on air. The silicon gods are smiling down on me







Hopefully I'll have time to get my rig back together tomorrow.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kidam101*
> 
> I guys small question I ordered 1 EVGA SC titan X and one Straight from nvidia, regarding the flashing and overclocking can I flash them both on the same bios and say use Precision X to overclock ?


When you flash them in the command prompt you'll have to do each card with a separate command. The -i0 and -i1 identifies each card.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> All AA turned on (4x MSAA + FXAA + TXAA + 8x Reflection AA) and everything else maxed out (PCSS etc.):
> 
> Dat VRAM @ 5K!


..nice ! actually thought you got pulled over and got a ticket...sheriff thinking you were szeged in his new Mustang


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> /
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> double post...damn
Click to expand...


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> Received my second asus tx monday and ek block wednesday. Just got around to testing it on air tonight. What a relief to see that 70% asic.. first card is 69%. It performs similar to the first card. With the cyclops 1.28 it maxes out at ~1540 on air. The silicon gods are smiling down on me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I'll have time to get my rig back together tomorrow.
> When you flash them in the command prompt you'll have to do each card with a separate command. The -i0 and -i1 identifies each card.


I'm going to try tonight a cyclops 1.281 bios on the 82.7 asic and a 1.312 bios on the 72.3 i have. It may clock better ... be interesting to see.

Did you try the 1.312 bios ? any difference ? i know there was some talk of it been a placebo with same real limit of 1.274v.


----------



## toncij

[name="Gabrielzm" url="/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/5510#post_23802765"]
new cards for sure. Fresh install windows after you put the new cards on it.[/quote]

No. There is no reason he should do that. Just clean install the driver.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> this oughta get @Mydog busy. Gonna have to hit 5.3 on that 5960X.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


No chance in hell I can match that, 1581 MHz on core are impressive


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ..nice ! actually thought you got pulled over and got a ticket...sheriff thinking you were szeged in his new Mustang


lol, not yet


----------



## autoshot

Hey guys,

since my current HD 7850 2GB has become a little outdated and AMD just postponed the release of the 390-series, I wanted to go all in this time and get a Titan X. Before I do so, however, there are a couple of things I'd like to ask:

1. Does the Titan X even make sense with my system (X58, X5650, for all details klick HERE)?
2. I like my compter to be *very* silent in idle. Is that the case with the Titan X (or achievable through some tool like MSI Afterburner)?
3. I read that compared to the original Titan the X has quite the bad double precision floating point performance. How does that translate into real world performance with GPGPU computing applications?
4. I also read that the X neither supports HDCP 2.2 nor H.265-decoding. What does that mean in practise and are there any other video-related features the card is lacking?
5. Are the possible multi-monitor configuration options on par with AMDs Eyefinity by now?

I hope you can help me!

Best,

Daniel


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> No chance in hell I can match that, 1581 MHz on core are impressive


it's a tradeoff... I had to lower the ram 26Hz before the next two bins on the core would take.


----------



## Manac0r

Well looks like I have to stick with AiRMAX.bios as the SC425.bios causes GTA V to crash once the game begins. By the looks of it this card can't maintain the boost clock with default voltage. It has an Asic of 80% which I though meant better overclocks at lower voltage, but my card seems to need extra juice.

Maybe it is just a bad overclocker, but when on SC425.bios even with fan at 90% GTA V crashes, and this is without any extra offset in MSI. When I check my logs it shows as soon as my card hits max boost (1349), it crashes the driver. The issue doesn't happen when on AiRMAX.

Might give then stock bios a try and see what I can do with soft clocks..


----------



## diddler1979

How are you guys overclocking the Titan X's?

When I try to use MSI Afterburner 4.10 to overclock it runs slow. Seems to limit the PCI-E to x1 so I get about 400mhz on the cards. Anyone else seen this?


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it's a tradeoff... I had to lower the ram 26Hz before the next two bins on the core would take.


Both of mine stops hard at 1541 MHz no matter what I do









Even 2 C water temp doesn't help


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Both of mine stops hard at 1541 MHz no matter what I do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even 2 C water temp doesn't help


Hm, what are the Asics ?

We are actually more voltage handbraked than cooling handbraked , i'm running -27c liquid through mine and cant get past 1633 mhz. To Bench with reliability I'm at 1620mhz. The way these cards are at present ambient water will get most of the gains thanks to not enough voltage been available to really take good advantage of sub ambient cooling.

http://forums.extremeoverclocking.com/showthread.php?t=363597&page=28 , scroll to bottom.

Its going to be interesting to see whats involved with the hard mod when and if thats found . Certainly its going to open up a lot of mhz.

Can't be too sad i guess , see my comments at the bottom of the link .. its really a bench exercise to overclock this far at present .. Titan X in SLI at 1600 + is destroying 4k bigtime.


----------



## Jpmboy

1600's measured how? Would love to see a gpuz. sensor tab with that clock...








Would be the first I know of.


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> I'm going to try tonight a cyclops 1.281 bios on the 82.7 asic and a 1.312 bios on the 72.3 i have. It may clock better ... be interesting to see.
> 
> Did you try the 1.312 bios ? any difference ? i know there was some talk of it been a placebo with same real limit of 1.274v.


I did on the first card and it was the same. I believe the cards are locked to 1.28.. wasn't that the final verdict? I wasn't sure but someone posted several pages back and I didn't see a correction. Even if you could run over 1.3, you probably would only be able to make one bench pass before hitting some limit on air. My first card was throttling at 63 degrees. It would drop down to 1400. Maybe it was PX. I didn't try AB with that card.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Hm, what are the Asics ?
> 
> We are actually more voltage handbraked than cooling handbraked , i'm running -27c liquid through mine and cant get past 1633 mhz. To Bench with reliability I'm at 1620mhz. The way these cards are at present ambient water will get most of the gains thanks to not enough voltage been available to really take good advantage of sub ambient cooling.
> 
> http://forums.extremeoverclocking.com/showthread.php?t=363597&page=28 , scroll to bottom.
> 
> Its going to be interesting to see whats involved with the hard mod when and if thats found . Certainly its going to open up a lot of mhz.
> 
> Can't be too sad i guess , see my comments at the bottom of the link .. its really a bench exercise to overclock this far at present .. Titan X in SLI at 1600 + is destroying 4k bigtime.


Asic 68.2 and 72.3 using a bios with 1.312 vcore and 2 C water


----------



## ahnafakeef

They're here! ^_^


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Asic 68.2 and 72.3 using a bios with 1.312 vcore and 2 C water


are you guys sure about that 1.312V thing? I believe the actual (measured) limit is 1.274V no mater what we raise the bios to.

btw - these are 64 and 74% so virtually identical to yours. did you try this mod?

cyclops2.zip 150k .zip file


also - it's not really 1581 during the run... only 1550-something. gpuZ render test runs higher than the real-time clocks.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Is the Cyclops bios voltage fixed at 1.XXX ? Or do you have to bump up the vgpu slider in Inspector/PX/AB?

I played with a Beta bios a little last night and my cards were boosting to around 1520Mhz pretty consistently.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Is the Cyclops bios voltage fixed at 1.XXX ? Or do you have to bump up the vgpu slider in Inspector/PX/AB?
> 
> I played with Skynet bios a little last night and my cards were boosting to around 1520Mhz pretty consistently.


it down clocks and down volts, the voltage slider does nothing to the applied voltage... P0 state is 1.274V (for the bios I posted above - which is a mod of the original cyclops bios).
Daum - 1520 across 4 cards... we gonna see the first 4-figure FPS in valley or Heaven?









edit: oh - and the power use is really hard to get above 120% (~360W per card measured), so setting it to 140% is plenty.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Thanks, I'll add that one to the weekend testing list.


----------



## abirli

/ delete


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> where?


beta testing.


----------



## Manac0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Is the Cyclops bios voltage fixed at 1.XXX ? Or do you have to bump up the vgpu slider in Inspector/PX/AB?
> 
> I played with Skynet bios a little last night and my cards were boosting to around 1520Mhz pretty consistently.


Looking forward to their full release, as I keep switching like a mad man between bioses at the moment. Don't suppose there is rough idea of release?


----------



## SweWiking

Anyone (or skynet himself if he reads this) know what happen with the skyn3t Titan x bios ? I read like a week ago that he was modding a Titan X bios, but its been abit quiet about that for a while now, just wanted to see if there was any new info about his modded bios ?


----------



## Gunslinger.

Don't know when it will be released or even if it will be, everything is in beta testing right now.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Don't know when it will be released or even if it will be, everything is in beta testing right now


Isnt that bios @1.274 but the clocks keep downclocking to 777 or something like that for no apprent reason??


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Isnt that bios @1.274 but the clocks keep downclocking to 777 or something like that for no apprent reason??


Sounds like the same one. I only saw the downclocking in FM benches though, Catzilla ran flawlessly

Not totally sure on the voltage part though, mine are on water with backplates so measuring vgpu is impossible.


----------



## RedM00N

So how much do you guys estimate load temps be on these cards w/ ambient room temps at at 18-26C if under water w/ clocks @ 1475/8200? Would like to see higher clocks with water, but I doubt that will happen.

Still wont be for another month or so till they go on a loop though


----------



## lajgnd

Anyone have any trouble keeping Titan X upclocked?

Set to Prefer Maximum Performance power settings, but on idle Precision X and GPU Z still report that the clocks are downclocking at idle. Just a driver bug?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lajgnd*
> 
> Anyone have any trouble keeping Titan X upclocked?
> 
> Set to Prefer Maximum Performance power settings, but on idle Precision X and GPU Z still report that the clocks are downclocking at idle. Just a driver bug?


select k-boost in precision X


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Sounds like the same one. I only saw the downclocking in FM benches though, Catzilla ran flawlessly
> 
> Not totally sure on the voltage part though, mine are on water with backplates so measuring vgpu is impossible.


I spent a couple days doing multiple tests with DMM on mine with backplate off (posted pics earlier of voltage readings post 3842)... used many different bioses including cyclops 1.31 and my own bios voltage slider variations, and went back later and tried few more changes. Any current bios made with current maxwell editor is maxed at ~1.274V regardless of settings in bios. Unless someone can gain access to the NCP81174 controller or new editing tools with a workaround, the voltage is currently limited to 1.274v.

Just changing the P00 voltage to 1.28 or higher, will allow max voltage of 1.274 measured. And yeah you can alter sliders in the voltage table that correspond to different clk states and cause massive downclocking, depending on which and how you alter them, and power during testing.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lajgnd*
> 
> Anyone have any trouble keeping Titan X upclocked?
> 
> Set to Prefer Maximum Performance power settings, but on idle Precision X and GPU Z still report that the clocks are downclocking at idle. Just a driver bug?


May i ask why you want the card to keep its max clock at idle?
As i've come across many people who go as far as changing the refresh rate of their monitors so their cards downclock at idle.


----------



## jcde7ago

Still using the original Cyclops bios on all 3 of my cards; did a single FS Ultra run late this morning, good enough for 5th place.

I think I can go much higher...temps stayed around 45c on max power target and +112mV on this bios; core clock on this bios is limited due 1416mhz due to the voltage limits...will try the 1.27v bioses tonight and try to go for top 3....


----------



## krel

I need some advice, I think what I'm seeing is a driver problem, between SLI and G-SYNC. I have tried this multiple times with both the 347 and 350 drivers. relevant hardware is 3xTitan X in SLI, 3xAcer predators in surround.

Use DDU to completely clean out drivers (in safe mode)
reboot
finds hardware, reboot
install NVIDIA driver - base driver and PhysX only, reboot
set up surround

Run Heaven in surround. Glorious, silky smooth display, looks fantastic.
Do "other stuff" - web browsing, gaming, whatever.
Run Heaven again. No tearing, but it has pauses/hesitations. Doesn't remind me of Vsync below 60 though, it's not skipping, it's more of a short pause. This happens regardless of framerate - if I run at 2560x1440 144hz it still happens slightly, and I'm sure G-SYNC is active.

Rebooting doesn't fix it, I have to reinstall the drivers and then it's back to smooth again.

I've tried stopping processes and services manually, making sure I'm running with nothing in the background (although I don't do any of that initially when it's smooth) with no improvement.

Any thoughts, anything for me to look at?


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> I need some advice, I think what I'm seeing is a driver problem, between SLI and G-SYNC. I have tried this multiple times with both the 347 and 350 drivers. relevant hardware is 3xTitan X in SLI, 3xAcer predators in surround.
> 
> Use DDU to completely clean out drivers (in safe mode)
> reboot
> finds hardware, reboot
> install NVIDIA driver - base driver and PhysX only, reboot
> set up surround
> 
> Run Heaven in surround. Glorious, silky smooth display, looks fantastic.
> Do "other stuff" - web browsing, gaming, whatever.
> Run Heaven again. No tearing, but it has pauses/hesitations. Doesn't remind me of Vsync below 60 though, it's not skipping, it's more of a short pause. This happens regardless of framerate - if I run at 2560x1440 144hz it still happens slightly, and I'm sure G-SYNC is active.
> 
> Rebooting doesn't fix it, I have to reinstall the drivers and then it's back to smooth again.
> 
> I've tried stopping processes and services manually, making sure I'm running with nothing in the background (although I don't do any of that initially when it's smooth) with no improvement.
> 
> Any thoughts, anything for me to look at?


I have 3x Titan Xs and 3x XB270HUs, so similar setup and i've not experienced that, but I can double check on 350.12 when I get off work later. I have run Heaven in Surround and didn't experience pauses/hesitations, but that was over a week ago and only on 347.88. Heaven is still a stressful enough benchmark to overpower even 3x Titan Xs, especially since 7680x1440p is an EXTREMELY ridiculous resolution.

Also, I believe only the GPU you have connected to all 3 monitors is having to keep up with G-Sync across 3 monitors that support it, so maybe try turning off G-Sync and see how it is.

Check for any memory/CPU cycles being eaten between the times you're running Heaven in Surround and it's smooth, and when it's not. Are your GPU clocks also consistent across all testing phases?


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lajgnd*
> 
> Anyone have any trouble keeping Titan X upclocked?
> 
> Set to Prefer Maximum Performance power settings, but on idle Precision X and GPU Z still report that the clocks are downclocking at idle. Just a driver bug?


Setting Prefer Maximum Performance does not work like that.
It only works in 3D applications/games.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> I need some advice, I think what I'm seeing is a driver problem, between SLI and G-SYNC. I have tried this multiple times with both the 347 and 350 drivers. relevant hardware is 3xTitan X in SLI, 3xAcer predators in surround.
> 
> Use DDU to completely clean out drivers (in safe mode)
> reboot
> finds hardware, reboot
> install NVIDIA driver - base driver and PhysX only, reboot
> set up surround
> 
> Run Heaven in surround. Glorious, silky smooth display, looks fantastic.
> Do "other stuff" - web browsing, gaming, whatever.
> Run Heaven again. No tearing, but it has pauses/hesitations. Doesn't remind me of Vsync below 60 though, it's not skipping, it's more of a short pause. This happens regardless of framerate - if I run at 2560x1440 144hz it still happens slightly, and I'm sure G-SYNC is active.
> 
> Rebooting doesn't fix it, I have to reinstall the drivers and then it's back to smooth again.
> 
> I've tried stopping processes and services manually, making sure I'm running with nothing in the background (although I don't do any of that initially when it's smooth) with no improvement.
> 
> Any thoughts, anything for me to look at?


I would start by looking at the drivers settings, have you monitored your cards performance with a graph ?
It sounds like your card is getting "stuck" somewhere.
Precision X perhaps ?

Check your power settings.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> I have 3x Titan Xs and 3x XB270HUs, so similar setup and i've not experienced that, but I can double check on 350.12 when I get off work later. I have run Heaven in Surround and didn't experience pauses/hesitations, but that was over a week ago and only on 347.88. Heaven is still a stressful enough benchmark to overpower even 3x Titan Xs, especially since 7680x1440p is an EXTREMELY ridiculous resolution.
> 
> Also, I believe only the GPU you have connected to all 3 monitors is having to keep up with G-Sync across 3 monitors that support it, so maybe try turning off G-Sync and see how it is.
> 
> Check for any memory/CPU cycles being eaten between the times you're running Heaven in Surround and it's smooth, and when it's not. Are your GPU clocks also consistent across all testing phases?


Yeah, I know it's pushing pretty hard, I figure if it can handle that it should be able to handle most anything.







I'm running with the specs down some though - quality at medium, tesselation at moderate, anti-aliasing off.

Just tried it with G-SYNC disabled, same little pauses. I guess I'll have to try some other settings, see if I can get rid of it, it's rather annoying.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> Yeah, I know it's pushing pretty hard, *I figure if it can handle that it should be able to handle most anything*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running with the specs down some though - quality at medium, tesselation at moderate, anti-aliasing off.
> 
> Just tried it with G-SYNC disabled, same little pauses. I guess I'll have to try some other settings, see if I can get rid of it, it's rather annoying.


Haha, well, I have had many instances where my GPUs were pushed to the limit and passed all manner of synthetic benchmarks, and then crashed playing games and required taking a bit of clocks off/adding a bit of voltage to remain stable...so don't rely too much on Heaven as a bar.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Haha, well, I have had many instances where my GPUs were pushed to the limit and passed all manner of synthetic benchmarks, and then crashed playing games and required taking a bit of clocks off/adding a bit of voltage to remain stable...so don't rely too much on Heaven as a bar.


Try codaw. So far if ure stable on that after 3 hrs of gameplay. All other games fall in.

I got a theory Y synthetic allows high clock on titan x. Also certain othet games as well.

Its funny. Before this card. Metro last light was one of the most stressful.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Setting Prefer Maximum Performance does not work like that.
> It only works in 3D applications/games.
> I would start by looking at the drivers settings, have you monitored your cards performance with a graph ?
> It sounds like your card is getting "stuck" somewhere.
> Precision X perhaps ?
> 
> Check your power settings.


I am running precision X, stock BIOS, stock settings for now while I try to sort this out. That's exactly what it feels like - it feels like it's getting "stuck" a bit, as if you were running your hand down a sanded plank looking for bits that needed work, and your hand sort of catches a bit. There's no variation in clock speed, memory speed, etc. Temps are rock solid at about 40C. If I bump up the voltage and power target to max (stock BIOS still) it runs at 1215, same little hitches.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manac0r*
> 
> So is it general consensus that 1.255v is too much on stock air? For everyday use?
> 
> My max stable OC on Air max bios is 1440 with temps in the high 70's..., but on the SC425 bios i get about 1342 but temps don't go above 60..
> 
> Care to chime in Sheyster?


I think it depends on your card. A lower ASIC air-cooled card could benefit from the MaxAir BIOS's extra voltage. For gaming I just max out my OC at stock voltage, which is 1405 MHz. I use the SC 425 BIOS BTW.







In your case it sounds like temps are okay even with MaxAir, but I'd keep an eye on it if ambient (room) temps go up.


----------



## Manac0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I think it depends on your card. A lower ASIC air-cooled card could benefit from the MaxAir BIOS's extra voltage. For gaming I just max out my OC at stock voltage, which is 1405 MHz. I use the SC 425 BIOS BTW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In your case it sounds like temps are okay even with MaxAir, but I'd keep an eye on it if ambient (room) temps go up.


Yeah 3 hours playing GTA V and temps never went over 70 despite heavy GPU usage. Plus despite having an ASIC of 80.4% (ASUS) when using SC425 BIOS i can't maintain even default clocks playing GTA V, just crashes out soon as game starts and driver resets. So really, I kind of have to stick to MaxAir or back to stocks where even then my card didn't like any overclock i added to it. Stubborn bugger....


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 1600's measured how? Would love to see a gpuz. sensor tab with that clock...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would be the first I know of.


Wut? YOU hit 1600 mhz on a single card lol.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> So how much do you guys estimate load temps be on these cards w/ ambient room temps at at 18-26C if under water w/ clocks @ 1475/8200? Would like to see higher clocks with water, but I doubt that will happen.
> 
> Still wont be for another month or so till they go on a loop though


Well, my titan x's (in single mode, haven't tested SLI yet) with ambient of 21C with a core OC of 1,451mhz and +150mhz memory i was getting temps of 78C with the standard ~1,500rpm fan profile. People honestly over-exaggerate the temps of the reference coolers. I mean yeah the NV ref cooler isn't the greatest, but it keeps it from overheating, and the titan x's cooler seems to actually be better than the earlier designs on the 770/780/780 ti/970/980, getting better load temps than even a 980 in some cases; which is impressive considering the ~180w tdp of the 980.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Wut? YOU hit 1600 mhz on a single card lol.


it was a fluke.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 1600's measured how? Would love to see a gpuz. sensor tab with that clock...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would be the first I know of.


1633 mhz sustained with GPUz sensor readout and AB readout. Heavon 4k bench.











MaxAir bios (i've been testing 1.255v) then overridden in AB to get to 1.274v, hence low boost figure as boost starts at 1520.


----------



## brandon02852

I just want to let people know that my overclock was limited by inadequate VRM cooling. Even with the stock cooler, the VRM is not cooled properly. It became even worse when I replaced the stock cooler with an Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV.

I purchased two sets each of the Enzotech MOS-C1 C1100 and the Enzotech MOS-C10 C1100 pure copper heatsinks and I cannot be more pleased with the result. They were a few millimeters too tall for comfort, but I managed to fit them into place and now my VRM is being properly cooled.

Just thought I'd let you all know.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> 1633 mhz sustained with GPUz sensor readout and AB readout. Heavon 4k bench.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaxAir bios (i've been testing 1.255v) then overridden in AB to get to 1.274v, hence low boost figure as boost starts at 1520.


nice! is that with a load or what? should be a record FPS in Heaven for sure.









nvm - I see it's 0% gpu load. huh? I'm confused.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nice! is that with a load or what? should be a record FPS in Heaven for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nvm - I see it's 0% gpu load. huh? I'm confused.


Kboost ... will show 0% load. See the TDP usage in GPUz and AB readouts .. its pulling about 504 watts over PCIE cables according to corsair link + ~150 watts (i think over PCIE slots) ~ 650 watts for that overclock for the pair.

Its getting me a bit over 72 ish in Heavon at 4k .. for some reason i don't have your voodoo magic in this bench but bettering my own tri 980 score by quite a bit. I'm competitive in 1440p and i'm about 10% of in 4k at least against 3x980s .. maybe its gsync etc .. read it adds a perfomance impact regardless.

I'm on the chilldown to find that 1/2 a frame i need in 1440p .. should be doable at -30c .


----------



## jcde7ago

Reached my limits on these 3 cards with the voltage-limited, original Cyclops bios; will be stepping up to one of the 1.27/1.28v bioses shortly to reach 13000+...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Kboost ... will show 0% load. See the TDP usage in GPUz and AB readouts .. its pulling about 504 watts over PCIE cables according to corsair link + ~150 watts (i think over PCIE slots) ~ 650 watts for that overclock for the pair.
> 
> Its getting me a bit over 72 ish in Heavon at 4k .. for some reason i don't have your voodoo magic in this bench but bettering my own tri 980 score by quite a bit. I'm competitive in 1440p and i'm about 10% of in 4k at least against 3x980s .. maybe its gsync etc .. read it adds a perfomance impact regardless.
> 
> I'm on the chilldown to find that 1/2 a frame i need in 1440p .. should be doable at -30c .


Was hard to tell what was going on in that first post.
72 at 4K is fantastic!
yeah - I think several sli users have found that in some cases, lower clocks are more efficient - less error correction. Lol - believe me, I have zero voodoo magic - wish I did tho.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Reached my limits on these 3 cards with the voltage-limited, original Cyclops bios; will be stepping up to one of the 1.27/1.28v bioses shortly to reach 13000+...


Very nice! these are really landmark gpus!


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> this oughta get @Mydog busy. Gonna have to hit 5.3 on that 5960X.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Not 5.3 GHz but 5.1 GHz









And yes you got me busy










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Not 5.3 GHz but 5.1 GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes you got me busy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Ha! only 3 points?









good to motivate you guys.


----------



## hotrod717

Mary mother of..... This card is unreal.
May have to get a 2nd. Just smashing my 980kpe scores on stock bios and stock mem. This card is boosting to 1409 with 1.16v in gpuz. I'm flabbergasted. Wondering where this will go with modded bios.
Yeah I didn't dicker, put the universal on and chilled this straight out of the box.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Haha, well, I have had many instances where my GPUs were pushed to the limit and passed all manner of synthetic benchmarks, and then crashed playing games and required taking a bit of clocks off/adding a bit of voltage to remain stable...so don't rely too much on Heaven as a bar.


I uninstalled Precision X, it seems to have solved it. I'm going to try reinstalling it after I test some more, need to do some rebooting and such, see if i can verify, but even with a bunch of other stuff running - browser, etc. running as well, it's smooth.

wonder how long it's going to be for the update to afterburner.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Ha! only 3 points?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good to motivate you guys.


Hmm, best I can do so far


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Mary mother of..... This card is unreal.
> May have to get a 2nd. Just smashing my 980kpe scores on stock bios and stock mem. This card is boosting to 1409 with 1.16v in gpuz. I'm flabbergasted. Wondering where this will go with modded bios.
> Yeah I didn't dicker, put the universal on and chilled this straight out of the box.


Yeah they really clock fast , i've beat all my Tri 980 SLI benches at any clocks apart from 1080p where i'm about 2 fps off - i'll still get there yet i think. Up in 1440p and 4k









If we had another 50mv i'm sure i'd get to 1700 mhz on them - and the good thing is they game just as well .. super smooth !! infact its going to be a while before they get a workout lol.


----------



## Joa3d43

...apparently the real game engine used in vid below --- would be a wicked game experience w/ 2x (or more) Titan X / 4k


----------



## Jpmboy

^^ Joa, is that a cut scene or actual game play? If the latter, may be the one I have to try! NVM - not actual game play, but good engine demo for sure! DX12?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Hmm, best I can do so far


lol - that CPu can carry the day.









but what's with graphics test 2?


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Yeah they really clock fast , i've beat all my Tri 980 SLI benches at any clocks apart from 1080p where i'm about 2 fps off - i'll still get there yet i think. Up in 1440p and 4k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we had another 50mv i'm sure i'd get to 1700 mhz on them - and the good thing is they game just as well .. super smooth !! infact its going to be a while before they get a workout lol.


No real clue what this particular card is capable of, just impressed how much better this is than 980..

Should get real interesting now that these are becoming more available. SC is back in stock @ Newegg. By next weekend should see more availability on others.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ^^ Joa, is that a cut scene or actual game play? If the latter, may be the one I have to try! NVM - not actual game play, but good engine demo for sure! DX12?
> --snip--


"Star Wars™ Battlefront™ goes on sale November 17th on PS4, *PC* and Xbox One..." ...and yes, from what I've read, it will be DX12 ...better polish up my Win 10 pre-release setup


----------



## romanlegion13th

guys just quick question on SLI temps, my cards are close im thinking of upgrading to a bigger case and mobo 450d or something else
if i max out my fans can get
temps with fans maxed out (would love to have them that high to loud though lol)

custom fan profile


so whats safe temps to run these cards at in SLI? ive seen it hit 78oc in GTAV which got me worried, i seen the max is 83oc but like to try keep my Titans as cool as possible
i have them overclocked do i need that for 4K? as i see GPU load is not always max like 70% sometimes with SLI
any advice would be appreciated thanks


----------



## krel

Did a fair amount more experimenting. If I install Precision X, the pauses in Heaven are back. Uninstall it - not just kill it, but actually uninstall it - and they go away completely. I just tested with Afterburner 4.1.0 as well - same result. Maybe they're conflicting with something else I have installed?

Second issue - if nvxdsync.exe is active, then in the physics section of Firestrike, my scores are abysmal. Shut that down, and they're right where I'm expecting them to be. Set up a couple batch files to start and stop "NVIDIA Display Driver Service" - when it's down, it kills nxvdsync.exe as well, but of course I can't access the nvidia control panel either, so the bat files make it easy to start and stop it.

With those two things removed, I'm finally seeing the scores I've been expecting to see. Stock BIOS on the Titans, with CPU at 4.5.


----------



## John Shepard

Dammit still no eta for my card...







is it sold out in Europe?
Everyone else is charging 20-30% more(1300+ and i am paying 1149 which is already overpriced) so i can't order it from elsewhere either.

Anyway,how are guys running Gta v on it? Let's say with a mild oc on air at 4k,no aa.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John Shepard*
> 
> Dammit still no eta for my card...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is it sold out in Europe?
> Everyone else is charging 20-30% more(1300+ and i am paying 1149 which is already overpriced) so i can't order it from elsewhere either.
> 
> Anyway,how are guys running Gta v on it? Let's say with a mild oc on air at 4k,no aa.


scan.co.uk or overclokers.co.uk are good
i got one from each one, the evga cards are really sold out big back logs of orders


----------



## Swolern

Finally got GTA 5 stable. Not only does GTA not like the OC of my card, stock is not completely stable either. Have to run -31mhz (@1300mhz)on the SC bios just so the game wont have random crashes. Weird, but no more crashes now. And every other game is 1500mhz stable.

What clocks are you guys running with GTA 5?


----------



## Manac0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Finally got GTA 5 stable. Not only does GTA not like the OC of my card, stock is not completely stable either. Have to run -31mhz (@1300mhz)on the SC bios just so the game wont have random crashes. Weird, but no more crashes now. And every other game is 1500mhz stable.
> 
> What clocks are you guys running with GTA 5?


I wasn't stable on GTA V using SC425 Bios at stock. So I switched back to Airmax bios and default is 1329Mhz stable, temps at 70 on Air. But that game really doens't like OC'ing.

Also am I correct in thinking that when the TX reaches mid 60 degrees, throttling occurs? But only about 15Mhz?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Finally got GTA 5 stable. Not only does GTA not like the OC of my card, stock is not completely stable either. Have to run -31mhz (@1300mhz)on the SC bios just so the game wont have random crashes. Weird, but no more crashes now. And every other game is 1500mhz stable.
> 
> What clocks are you guys running with GTA 5?


1410 sli stable on all games. Few games 1480sli.
The reason is obvious though.

Stock bios.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Finally got GTA 5 stable. Not only does GTA not like the OC of my card, stock is not completely stable either. Have to run -31mhz (@1300mhz)on the SC bios just so the game wont have random crashes. Weird, but no more crashes now. And every other game is 1500mhz stable.
> 
> What clocks are you guys running with GTA 5?


I run 1400core/8000mem as a 24/7 gaming profile in PX, stable on the original Cyclops bios with max voltage @ 1.130. I only run higher OCs for benchmarks.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> I run 1400core/8000mem as a 24/7 gaming profile in PX, stable on the original Cyclops bios with max voltage @ 1.130. I only run higher OCs for benchmarks.


Dont use px bro. It crashes other softwares.Sometimes delays network startup...Etc etc. something wrong with it with maxwell. Nvr had this issue with titan black.


----------



## Cyclops

I'm glad the good ol' Clopsy Biosy is working out for you, sir.


----------



## Spiriva

I also run gta 5 with my titan oc. 1550mhz but i have to close down px16 before starting it since px16 cant handle sweetfx.

If u are not using px16 or msi ab is there any other program u can oc with ? Im not really found of px16 as it does crash some apps (vnc, watch dogs etc).


----------



## Nytestryke

Just took 7th for firestrike extreme, this card is amazing. I want to push it higher but it just wouldn't go, I moved from cyclops' 1.28v after my highest OC to the 1.31 to push core/vram higher with no luck. I'm sure I can get slightly more, I upped my 5960x to 4.7 @1.4v so i'm not getting anymore there.

Any suggestions?

7th World 

@Cyclops
Great bios dude, first custom I tried for the tx and it was absolutely amazing!


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Dont use px bro. It crashes other softwares.Sometimes delays network startup...Etc etc. something wrong with it with maxwell. Nvr had this issue with titan black.


I have had zero issues with PX; I have no software conflicts using it nor do I experience any delayed network startup. It ain't broke for me, so i'm not going to try to fix it.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

skyn3t beta bios...



*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6669364*


----------



## SweWiking

@Cyclops: just wondering what is the difference between your bioses called "1281V" and "cyclops2" ?


----------



## 4hwgenxx

can someone give me the link to nvflash for titan x? because i can't get from the guide in the first post :O


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> Just took 7th for firestrike extreme, this card is amazing. I want to push it higher but it just wouldn't go, I moved from cyclops' 1.28v after my highest OC to the 1.31 to push core/vram higher with no luck. I'm sure I can get slightly more, I upped my 5960x to 4.7 @1.4v so i'm not getting anymore there.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> 7th World
> 
> @Cyclops
> Great bios dude, first custom I tried for the tx and it was absolutely amazing!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweWiking*
> 
> @Cyclops: just wondering what is the difference between your bioses called "1281V" and "cyclops2" ?


I don't know. I didn't make the "cyclops2" BIOS.


----------



## Swolern

Hmm well i guess im the lowest stable in GTA 5. Oh well. Thanks for you guys feedback.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know. I didn't make the "cyclops2" BIOS.


I believe Jpmboy made another mod stemming from your bios.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4hwgenxx*
> 
> can someone give me the link to nvflash for titan x? because i can't get from the guide in the first post :O


Download the Nvflash-cert-byass on the first page. Its much easier to use. Just drag and drop the bios you want to flash to.









Just dont forget to disable the video driver in "Device Manager" first.


----------



## SweWiking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know. I didn't make the "cyclops2" BIOS.


Ah okay, its somekind of "after mod" on your bios.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> I have had zero issues with PX; I have no software conflicts using it nor do I experience any delayed network startup. It ain't broke for me, so i'm not going to try to fix it.


Err thats how it started with me first. Only later on began to notice issues with it. Its not the inbuild osd for sure.
No game crashes though.


----------



## DADDYDC650

PM it is.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...apparently the real game engine used in vid below --- would be a wicked game experience w/ 2x (or more) Titan X / 4k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yep, was really impressed by it. Right along side the last teaser for the new movie - Star Wars is live and kicking lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Finally got GTA 5 stable. Not only does GTA not like the OC of my card, stock is not completely stable either. Have to run -31mhz (@1300mhz)on the SC bios just so the game wont have random crashes. Weird, but no more crashes now. And every other game is 1500mhz stable.
> 
> What clocks are you guys running with GTA 5?


Probably SLI voltage droop. Still not really fixed. This is precisely why I've not even flashed to the SC BIOS. I run all three cards at the base clock god intended at 1002mhz with a boost limited to the ASIC quality of the worst card of 1150mhz for gaming (GM200-425.rom). Colour me boring but it gets the job done.


----------



## 4hwgenxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Hmm well i guess im the lowest stable in GTA 5. Oh well. Thanks for you guys feedback.
> I believe Jpmboy made another mod stemming from your bios.
> Download the Nvflash-cert-byass on the first page. Its much easier to use. Just drag and drop the bios you want to flash to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just dont forget to disable the video driver in "Device Manager" first.


Thank you! So one only question before i flash







i have an MSI GTX TITAN X, so i can flash the "MAXAIR BIOS" even it is based on the EVGA SC right? My X have ASIC 80% and with stock bios i can get 1377mhz core and 8000mhz vram with an aggressive fan profile that push at 80% when reach 70°C (max seen 74-76°C) i just want the clock stable, because limited from the 110% power limit the clock will be downclocked to 1340-1350 some time...i just wanna try 1400-8000 for dayly gaming!


----------



## famich

Hello, guys, most probalby already answered, but I could not find it in the plethroa of pages here:
does the EVGA AIO cooler for 980 work with TitanX?

I am moving , selling my house as of now and would like to keep my belongigs lighter and more manoeuvrable ..


----------



## Manac0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4hwgenxx*
> 
> Thank you! So one only question before i flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have an MSI GTX TITAN X, so i can flash the "MAXAIR BIOS" even it is based on the EVGA SC right? My X have ASIC 80% and with stock bios i can get 1377mhz core and 8000mhz vram with an aggressive fan profile that push at 80% when reach 70°C (max seen 74-76°C) i just want the clock stable, because limited from the 110% power limit the clock will be downclocked to 1340-1350 some time...i just wanna try 1400-8000 for dayly gaming!


No problems flashing you bios of choice, make of card is irrelevant. I am able to get 1404mhz on core, stable for everyday gaming, but with fan set at 85%. Not going to touch vram as gains are hardly noticeable and with stock cooling, I don't feel..safe. The Maxair.bios will push air cards to their limits and is it worth tweaking around with.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> Hello, guys, most probalby already answered, but I could not find it in the plethroa of pages here:
> does the EVGA AIO cooler for 980 work with TitanX?
> 
> I am moving , selling my house as of now and would like to keep my belongigs lighter and more manoeuvrable ..


The answer is *yes*! See this post:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/4500_100#post_23771524


----------



## 4hwgenxx

guys i have this problem :



PLEASE HELP!


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Yep, was really impressed by it. Right along side the last teaser for the new movie - Star Wars is live and kicking lol.
> Probably SLI voltage droop. Still not really fixed. This is precisely why I've not even flashed to the SC BIOS. I run all three cards at the base clock god intended at 1002mhz with a boost limited to the ASIC quality of the worst card of 1150mhz for gaming (GM200-425.rom). Colour me boring but it gets the job done.


Silent Scone,
This is exactly what I do while gaming, stability is more important for me when not benching, nothing worse than a crash of some sort when in battle. Rather add another card if needed for FPS than add instability


----------



## 4hwgenxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4hwgenxx*
> 
> guys i have this problem :
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE HELP!


OK problem solved...simply i'm a NOOOOOOB


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - that CPu can carry the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but what's with graphics test 2?


CPU is good for the speed but I wonder why I'm always behind on graphics test 2?

Could it be that my almost full SSD play a part there, only 2.3 GB free space on it?


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> The answer is *yes*! See this post:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/4500_100#post_23771524


Many many thanks , I ll PM him


----------



## 4hwgenxx

ok i was able to do this

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4615091

gpu 1418 vram 7800

but i notice that the vgpu is at 1.27 from gpuz







...it have to be at 1.25 with max air or not? and not only that...if i do not downclok by -90mhz the card will run at 1516mhz :O and infact crash everithing xD


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> "Star Wars™ Battlefront™ goes on sale November 17th on PS4, *PC* and Xbox One..." ...and yes, from what I've read, it will be DX12 ...better polish up my Win 10 pre-release setup


yeah - I'm gonna have to get the board drivers loaded correctly. Gotta spend some time with w10tp again.. the release will def go on a PCIE NVMe drive.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> guys just quick question on SLI temps, my cards are close im thinking of upgrading to a bigger case and mobo 450d or something else
> if i max out my fans can get
> temps with fans maxed out (would love to have them that high to loud though lol)
> 
> custom fan profile
> 
> 
> so whats safe temps to run these cards at in SLI? ive seen it hit 78oc in GTAV which got me worried, i seen the max is 83oc but like to try keep my Titans as cool as possible
> i have them overclocked do i need that for 4K? as i see GPU load is not always max like 70% sometimes with SLI
> any advice would be appreciated thanks


4K will only run hotter. Frankly, the only way to keep your cards really cool is to go water.. or move to the cold countries and open a window!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweWiking*
> 
> @Cyclops: just wondering what is the difference between your bioses called "1281V" and "cyclops2" ?


don't blame Cyclops for that one. As I posted back a few days, it's one that I tweaked based on his original - which is a very good bios. get MBT open up both and take a look.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know. I didn't make the "cyclops2" BIOS.


sorry bro, I have bad filing skills and name these things for ease of command line.. and to reflect genealogy.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> CPU is good for the speed but I wonder why I'm always behind on graphics test 2?
> 
> Could it be that my almost full SSD play a part there, only 2.3 GB free space on it?


FS, FSE and FSU shuld not be using your SSD while running. But that does sound a bit _full_.









SSDs just don't like to hold that % capacity.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Yep, was really impressed by it. Right along side the last teaser for the new movie - Star Wars is live and kicking lol.
> Probably SLI voltage droop. Still not really fixed. This is precisely why I've not even flashed to the SC BIOS. I run all three cards at the base clock god intended at 1002mhz with a boost limited to the ASIC quality of the worst card of 1150mhz for gaming (GM200-425.rom). Colour me boring but it gets the job done.


Sc bios .. My one card hates it. Theres a issue with the pll.
I think its the vid/clock pairing.

Btw if its running on stock. Y flash to mod tdp bios?

Gta v eats a lot of ram. Was hitting 9gb at one point with pagefile hitting 16.6gb at 1440p.

Was watching basha 5k vid. 39gb on pagefile. Crazy

Interesting cod aw has two options now i ge i nvr seen before. Profile was updated i think.

Fill up memory something option.

Few notes on gta v.
There is pop in. N theres certain areas the sun lights are not right in cutscenes.


----------



## Renairy

Stock BIOS with 300w power limit for those that want it.

Max power 300w (120%)
Default is 250w (100%)

Hevy300.zip 150k .zip file


----------



## 4hwgenxx

so far this is my best on air!!!

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4617020


----------



## shadow85

This is ridiculous, there is so much demand for the Titan X the price has gone up an extra ~$100AU in my country. ?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Finally got GTA 5 stable. Not only does GTA not like the OC of my card, stock is not completely stable either. Have to run -31mhz (@1300mhz)on the SC bios just so the game wont have random crashes. Weird, but no more crashes now. And every other game is 1500mhz stable.
> 
> What clocks are you guys running with GTA 5?


1405 with stock voltage works for me, no OC on the memory though.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manac0r*
> 
> I wasn't stable on GTA V using SC425 Bios at stock.


That is interesting and may not bode well for those with EVGA SC unmodded cards. That BIOS at default settings is basically stock, except for a higher TDP limit. Temp limits are stock.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> That is interesting and may not bode well for those with EVGA SC unmodded cards. That BIOS at default settings is basically stock, except for a higher TDP limit. Temp limits are stock.


Running fine here, EVGA SuperClocked TItan X. I've played 10 hour sessions of GTA V, no crashes. Stock bios, not overclocked (really there is no need to overclock these cards, especially when my card boosts to 1300MHz by default)


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> Running fine here, EVGA SuperClocked TItan X. I've played 10 hour sessions of GTA V, no crashes. Stock bios, not overclocked (really there is no need to overclock these cards, especially when my card boosts to 1300MHz by default)


I didn't mean to imply that it would affect ALL SC card owners, but there might be some SC cards that don't like GTA V at stock SC boost (~1320-ish) with stock voltage. A small voltage bump (+12 or +24 mv) might resolve it.







Stock cards are capable of +112 mv vcore.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I didn't mean to imply that it would affect ALL SC card owners, but there might be some SC cards that don't like GTA V at stock SC boost (~1320-ish) with stock voltage. A small voltage bump (+12 or +24 mv) might resolve it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock cards are capable of +112 mv vcore.


I figured you didn't, just wanted to jump in there before someone starts claiming that EVGA SuperClock cards aren't stable.


----------



## 770class

What program is everybody using for overclocking and setting custom fan profiles? PX or Ab or something else?


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> skyn3t beta bios...
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6669364*


That is an awesome score for 1500! I am very curious what that would look like with a different bios.. although it shouldn't matter. I don't recall seeing anything over ~5200 with a single card. Best I got my 780ti sli was just over 6k @ 1450. TX is a beast!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *770class*
> 
> What program is everybody using for overclocking and setting custom fan profiles? PX or Ab or something else?


AB.. some people have issues with px, including myself, so I use ab.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *770class*
> 
> What program is everybody using for overclocking and setting custom fan profiles? PX or Ab or something else?


I load up PX, pick my settings, then close it. I don't use the OSD features or fan profile. I've been gaming with fan locked at 60%, temps are low 70's at 1405 MHz/stock voltage.


----------



## subn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4hwgenxx*
> 
> so far this is my best on air!!!
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4617020


Nice! Thanks for posting this.

Here's mine http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4617900

I just started tinkering with my Titan X OC today. It looks like you are running your core and mem just a few mhz above mine, but it looks like there's still a pretty wide gap between your score and mine. Do you know what might account for that? Would just like to determine if there's anything wrong with my hardware or configuration. Your 5820K probably accounts for the higher overall score (particularly physics), but I'm still seeing the 669 point gap on the graphics score. Does the CPU account for that as well?

Comparison here


----------



## Fallendreams

Finally got the waterblocks and backplates for my Titan X's. Doing a leak test right now... I'm excited.


----------



## 4hwgenxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subn3t*
> 
> Nice! Thanks for posting this.
> 
> Here's mine http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4617900
> 
> I just started tinkering with my Titan X OC today. It looks like you are running your core and mem just a few mhz above mine, but it looks like there's still a pretty wide gap between your score and mine. Do you know what might account for that? Would just like to determine if there's anything wrong with my hardware or configuration. Your 5820K probably accounts for the higher overall score (particularly physics), but I'm still seeing the 669 point gap on the graphics score. Does the CPU account for that as well?
> 
> Comparison here


i think your cpu is a little old for the card, i mean your score is good but hey there is 1000mark point of gap between and also i do not now your real ram speed, i was running ddr4 2800mhz, and has you can see my cpu is clocked to 4453mhz. the gpu is clocked without overvolt! a friend of mine got the same gpu with me and he had the 4790 (non-k) i dunno the bench but we see that in gaming he had a drop of only 3fps, so if you wanna change platform go for a z97, i cheaper and rocks!


----------



## 4hwgenxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*
> 
> Finally got the waterblocks and backplates for my Titan X's. Doing a leak test right now... I'm excited.


you have an a 750d??? please, what kind of resvoir and pump you use?


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4hwgenxx*
> 
> you have an a 750d??? please, what kind of resvoir and pump you use?


Yes I do. Use this http://www.xs-pc.com/water-pumps/d5-photon-170-reservoirpump-combo

I had drill some holes for it mount in the case.


----------



## 4hwgenxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*
> 
> Yes I do. Use this http://www.xs-pc.com/water-pumps/d5-photon-170-reservoirpump-combo
> 
> I had drill some holes for it mount in the case.


i'm planning to watercool only the vga and i have the 750d so maybe i look some other work before to decide the components







thank you!


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4hwgenxx*
> 
> i'm planning to watercool only the vga and i have the 750d so maybe i look some other work before to decide the components
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!


No problem man. If you have any questions later on you can PM me.


----------



## MunneY

Alright... I gotta hurry up and get my waterblocks. I'm really ready to push these dudes...

I've been playing GTA V at 1350mhz for about 2 straight days with temps in the mid 50s... I'm not trying to push them hard on air... i've already proven what they can do. Averaging over 130FPS at 1600p maxed out.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Alright... I gotta hurry up and get my waterblocks. I'm really ready to push these dudes...
> 
> I've been playing GTA V at 1350mhz for about 2 straight days with temps in the mid 50s... I'm not trying to push them hard on air... i've already proven what they can do. Averaging over 130FPS at 1600p maxed out.


Got two of those bad boys? What's your best oc on them?


----------



## 770class

So ab is fully working with the titan x now? I like running a custom fan profile. Sheyster that 1405mhz is that your max boost clock? What are you setting your ram at for gaming?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> Got two of those bad boys? What's your best oc on them?


1502 with no volts beyond spec. so 1500/8200 or so for benching


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *770class*
> 
> So ab is fully working with the titan x now? I like running a custom fan profile. Sheyster that 1405mhz is that your max boost clock? What are you setting your ram at for gaming?


I didn't set a fan profile, but it lets me control the fan.

If you edit the config file you can use the voltage slider. Directions are in this thread somewhere. 4.1.1 is in testing atm. It will have full tx control.. not sure what else that brings if you already have voltage control. If you flash a custom bios, you don't need the voltage slider. I have only tested the cyclops ones, but I assume its the same for the rest.

Installing my blocks now.. almost there


----------



## N3n0

So according to these guys the Titan X barely pulls ahead of other cards in GTAV.

http://www.eteknix.com/gta-v-gpu-performance-review/


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N3n0*
> 
> So according to these guys the Titan X barely pulls ahead of other cards in GTAV.
> 
> http://www.eteknix.com/gta-v-gpu-performance-review/


Yes, this matches a few other benchmarks where a wide range of cards got amazing numbers in GTA V; all this means is that Rockstar did an INCREDIBLE job bringing GTA V to the PC and optimizing the hell out of it; with more driver refinements and game patches, i'm confident that we'll see even better numbers a month or two from now.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *770class*
> 
> So ab is fully working with the titan x now? I like running a custom fan profile. Sheyster that 1405mhz is that your max boost clock? What are you setting your ram at for gaming?


You have to modify one of the config files to get AB to work. Info is posted somewhere earlier in this thread.

1405 is my max boost for gaming at stock voltage, not the max my card can do. Since I'm still on a 1080P monitor (albeit 144 Hz), I don't OC RAM when gaming; no point really.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N3n0*
> 
> So according to these guys the Titan X barely pulls ahead of other cards in GTAV.
> 
> http://www.eteknix.com/gta-v-gpu-performance-review/


I'm not buying that... Something is off there... My numbers are higher than that with stuff cranked up.


----------



## kvickstick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I'm not buying that... Something is off there... My numbers are higher than that with stuff cranked up.


Same, much higher fps in 1440p then listed. The average fps is insanely high for me too.


----------



## bfedorov11

It also has the 290 higher than the 290x in 4k.....


----------



## jcde7ago

For anyone questioning the disparity in Eteknix's benchmarks - are you guys running things at stock clocks altogether? Hard for me to believe that we're running...anything on stock clocks here.









Those benchmarks are with a stock 5820K and I believe stock clocks for all the GPUs. I don't think those guys are stupid enough to try to claim that the Titan X isn't clearly ahead of the pack (in fact, they actually do state that), but calling those guys out for questionable benchmarks is raising pitchforks for no reason other than to be defensive of the Titan X...I get amazing FPS as well, but a 5960X @ 4.5Ghz with the game utilizing all 8 cores and even disabling SLI, a single Titan X clocked @ 1400core/8000mem isn't going to be caught up to by a 5820K @ 3.3Ghz + a Titan X @ 1000core/1750mem....

We all know the TX is going to be the best option available right now, but all things considered there's been plenty of benchmarks across a wide range of cards and resolutions that tell us that GTA V is just a flat out, well-optimized game, and you don't need anywhere close to a TX to run it at the highest of settings for great FPS. We don't need any one particular benchmark to tell us otherwise...put the pitchforks down.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N3n0*
> 
> So according to these guys the Titan X barely pulls ahead of other cards in GTAV.
> 
> http://www.eteknix.com/gta-v-gpu-performance-review/


Many have stated that the game benchmark does not represent real in-game performance. My guess is cpu limitations, or the benchmark is just borked. Guru3d stated the same, and did a direct comparison of actual in-game performance.

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/gta_v_pc_graphics_performance_review,3.html


----------



## bracco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> You have to modify one of the config files to get AB to work. Info is posted somewhere earlier in this thread.
> 
> 1405 is my max boost for gaming at stock voltage, not the max my card can do. Since I'm still on a 1080P monitor (albeit 144 Hz), I don't OC RAM when gaming; no point really.


Is this the proper procedure still?

Set UnofficialOverclockingEULA field to the following text: I confirm that I am aware of unofficial overclocking limitations and fully understand that MSI will not provide me any support on it
Set UnofficialOverclockingMode to 1 to keep PowerPlay active (may not work on old ASICs), 2 to traditionally disable PowerPlay or to 0 to temporary disable unofficial overclocking path

I've made the changes but still no slider love for me. I tried on the latest version, and an earlier one. 2.x.x i think. Anyone have a tip for me?


----------



## 770class

I have not oc'd my card yet. Im flashed to the sc425.


----------



## DADDYDC650

GTX Titan X arriving at my place this Monday. Next purchase will by the 34 inch Acer Predator. Gotta love PC gaming.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bracco*
> 
> Is this the proper procedure still?
> 
> Set UnofficialOverclockingEULA field to the following text: I confirm that I am aware of unofficial overclocking limitations and fully understand that MSI will not provide me any support on it
> Set UnofficialOverclockingMode to 1 to keep PowerPlay active (may not work on old ASICs), 2 to traditionally disable PowerPlay or to 0 to temporary disable unofficial overclocking path
> 
> I've made the changes but still no slider love for me. I tried on the latest version, and an earlier one. 2.x.x i think. Anyone have a tip for me?


No
Set in profile/xxx.cfg for ure card
[Settings]
VDDC_Generic_Detection = 1


----------



## bracco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> No
> Set in profile/xxx.cfg for ure card
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection = 1


TY sir. + rep


----------



## unreality

Hey there im new to the Club aswell!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ayahuasca*
> 
> Does anyone know if a grey or brown screen crash is due to memory or core overclock? I've had two D3D crashes in GTA V and one was grey screen the other was brown.


Ive had the same Problem and have some noobish Questions about Overclocking:

1. In the past when i overclocked my Cards it always seemed that artifacting was limiting my attempts. With my past 780Ti and the Titan X this aint the case anymore. I havent seen a single Artifact, but get this same Issue as above: My Screen gets full grey/brown/purple/black and System crashes. (nvidia Driver crashed in log) I guess that means my Clock was too high and the Card is unstable at this clock.

2. Can i fix this by adding Voltage to the card?

3. What is a really safe Voltage if Temps are good? Is it really worth it to add 50mV just to gain some 100MHz Clock? Can Voltage in the safe range hurt the GPU in any way?

4. GTA V acts really strange: I flashed my EVGA Standard to Superclocked and after like 2 hours GTAV crashed even at NON OC (1290 Boost). Heaven is stable at SC Bios + 100MHZ = 1391. Skyrim is even stable @ 1450+ (havent tested for long though) Anybody got the same Issues?

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Cheers!


----------



## Swolern

I have had the same crashes in GTA V when all other games are 100% stable at OC of 200mhz higher. The game seems to not like either certain PC setups, configurations, or gpu settings. What I have found works the best for me:

Downclock core to 1300mhz, do not overclock memory, close AB or PX software before start game, use 350.xx driver.

Try all those first, if still getting crashes go lower on core or add more voltage via PX.


----------



## Silent Scone

An overclock is an overclock whether it be a factory BIOS or not. It's unfortunate but if you're experiencing issues lower the core. Maxwell is very particular compared to previous generations it would seem.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> An overclock is an overclock whether it be a factory BIOS or not. It's unfortunate but if you're experiencing issues lower the core. Maxwell is very particular compared to previous generations it would seem.


...also extremely siensitive to minor variatiosn in heat, once you go beyond it's 'regualr max' clock...hadn't run the Titan X in two weeks (the other GPUs here were complaining







) The new driver (350.12) is nice but as before, it's all about cooling...the first test I ran is the GPUPI on the bottom, and the clock for that was 1654 w/ lots of ice for the w-cooling rads...the more I ran out of ice in subsequent benches, the slower the clock...there seems to be a big cut-off around 15 c load temp...


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Joa3d43 nice!









For the people having issues with GTA V crashing, up your page file to a healthy amount. For my x58 rig with 6gb of ram, I set it to 8192mb from 1024mb and the crashing went away. This is with a 780ti KPE running 1137MHz/ 1750Mhz stock on skyn3t bios. I quickly looked around for a crashing fix and some people mentioned memory leak for GTA V.

Worth a shot.


----------



## Pikaru

People would probably get a lot more help posting in the GTA V thread or skimming through it. Im sure the crashes aren't specific to the Titan X.

While I'm at it though, I've found turning off kboost and verifying the files using some German tool fixed my crashes.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## GiveMeHope

Is there any guide/youtube video for removing the stock cooler?


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Joa3d43 nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the people having issues with GTA V crashing, up your page file to a healthy amount. For my x58 rig with 6gb of ram, I set it to 8192mb from 1024mb and the crashing went away. This is with a 780ti KPE running 1137MHz/ 1750Mhz stock on skyn3t bios. I quickly looked around for a crashing fix and some people mentioned memory leak for GTA V.
> 
> Worth a shot.


I've seen RAM usage while playing GTA V go up to 11GB...just a fyi.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> I've seen RAM usage while playing GTA V go up to 11GB...just a fyi.


Mine was 9.6gb page file hitting 17.5. Vram suprisingly seems maxed out at 4.5-4.7gb.


----------



## Cyclops




----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Mine was 9.6gb page file hitting 17.5. Vram suprisingly seems maxed out at 4.5-4.7gb.


That is a crazy amount of PF use... WTH...









How much RAM do you have??


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Joa3d43 nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the people having issues with GTA V crashing, up your page file to a healthy amount. For my x58 rig with 6gb of ram, I set it to 8192mb from 1024mb and the crashing went away. This is with a 780ti KPE running 1137MHz/ 1750Mhz stock on skyn3t bios. I quickly looked around for a crashing fix and some people mentioned memory leak for GTA V.
> 
> Worth a shot.


Has the Skyn3t bios become publicly available? I'd like to use that instead of the maxair bios, see how it goes.

I disabled my pagefile all together and have been playing GTA V fine since the patch. 16gb ram.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GiveMeHope*
> 
> Is there any guide/youtube video for removing the stock cooler?


Your in luck:-






There's also a bunch of vids for older cards from the 780's upwards, with the same cooler too!!!


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GiveMeHope*
> 
> Is there any guide/youtube video for removing the stock cooler?


I wasn't sure too. I just removed all screws on back. There are two on the rear panel, in the middle, that also attach to the heatsink. Then pry gently.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> That is a crazy amount of PF use... WTH...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much RAM do you have??


32gb. Already had issue with 16gb and titan back with evolve. Always had ro close chrome n itunes to make sure it doesnt go past 16. So when titan x came just got another 16gb. Bro u dont want to see what happens sometimes with low ram issue, nvidia crashing with gsync. Thats a Black screen of nothing .. Out of signal. Thats during intense 20mins hunt.

Good for those who like ssd pagefile but i prefer to get the full benefit of my ram speeds.

Didnt u notice something in baasha vid of 5k. Lol he exceeded his 32gb n went 39gb on pagefile on gta v
Not sure whether he was running anything at the background but thats just nuts.

I am really looking forward to skylake + titan x sli + 2tb nvme with native support for usb 3.1 i hope. Hoping they will have higher density kits and faster speeds 64gb @ 4k mhz.

Think i am already pushing the limits with 4790k native with two tx, 32gb , soundcard n 4ssd n 2 hdd.

Really want nvme @ 4k ips 120hz.


----------



## unreality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> Hey there im new to the Club aswell!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive had the same Problem and have some noobish Questions about Overclocking:
> 
> 1. In the past when i overclocked my Cards it always seemed that artifacting was limiting my attempts. With my past 780Ti and the Titan X this aint the case anymore. I havent seen a single Artifact, but get this same Issue as above: My Screen gets full grey/brown/purple/black and System crashes. (nvidia Driver crashed in log) I guess that means my Clock was too high and the Card is unstable at this clock.
> 
> 2. Can i fix this by adding Voltage to the card?
> 
> 3. What is a really safe Voltage if Temps are good? Is it really worth it to add 50mV just to gain some 100MHz Clock? Can Voltage in the safe range hurt the GPU in any way?
> 
> Cheers!


Can someone please answer my Questions? Really interested in this


----------



## Jpmboy

@unreality

1) the "last background color pushed" driver fail is common since 348. The OC on the cards is unstable.
2) voltage is limited to the slider in PX/AB/NVI. MAx without a mod bios is like 1.23 or so. the mod bioses can do 1.274V max.
3) Frankly, there is nothing you can do with the stock (or a mod bios) ands any of the OC tools that will bork your card. It has both software and hardware failsafes that will trip (crash/shutdown) way before pilot error is fatal. Thermal and OCP hardstops will win every time unless defeated with a hack.

Basically your card will tell you when it's too hot or if your OC is over ambitious.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> Can someone please answer my Questions? Really interested in this


Adjust ure overclock with pl and voltage. They all are linked.
Take out pl out of the equation by testing the other two.
Use mod bios temp to test without throttle how stable the clock n voltage pairing is within ure cooling limit.
Then decide which bios is suited.

I use one game only. As its the only game that pushes the imc for the vram n gpu to its limits. Stable on this. Everything else is fine n dandy.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Joa3d43 nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the people having issues with GTA V crashing, up your page file to a healthy amount. For my x58 rig with 6gb of ram, I set it to 8192mb from 1024mb and the crashing went away. This is with a 780ti KPE running 1137MHz/ 1750Mhz stock on skyn3t bios. I quickly looked around for a crashing fix and some people mentioned memory leak for GTA V.
> 
> Worth a shot.


...tx ...I ended up doing Valley last and running it at slower clocks than even last time as GPU average temps were up by quite a lot after a few hours of benching...wouldn't have caught your Valley score anyhow, though (but that won't stop me from trying







) .

..good advice on the pagefile ...after all that brouhaha re. 'min system RAM' requirements, it's becoming clear (logical) that w/ a 12 gb VRAM card, you either have to have more RAM or bigger swapfile...makes me wonder what will happen if when /DX 12 allows for cumulative VRAM use w/ SLI to Quad-SLI








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> -...-
> 
> Has the Skyn3t bios become publicly available? I'd like to use that instead of the maxair bios, see how it goes.I disabled my pagefile all together and have been playing GTA V fine since the patch. 16gb ram.


I had a quick go at one beta version of the sky Bios yesterday but it looked like lower voltskies than the Cyclops-based one, so I used the latter for the benches yesterday (and really like that Cy Bios; still gave me slightly higher clocks / scores)...granted, I did not have the time to really delve into the sky beta one (of many?) much, also not being sure if there is 'final sky Bios' release coming / to be posted to the OP I can really sink my teeth into ?!


----------



## 4hwgenxx

guys a stupid question...is safe to paint a cooler? i mean i buy the arctic accelero to use with titan x, but i REALLY DO NOT LIKE THE COLOR XD, so i wanna paint it BLACK, is safe or maybe this can damage the cooling power of the product?


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4hwgenxx*
> 
> guys a stupid question...is safe to paint a cooler? i mean i buy the arctic accelero to use with titan x, but i REALLY DO NOT LIKE THE COLOR XD, so i wanna paint it BLACK, is safe or maybe this can damage the cooling power of the product?


As long as you use high temperature paint its safe to do so. Most good automotive parts suppliers sell HT paint. There's a bunch of vids on YT on how to do it.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4hwgenxx*
> 
> guys a stupid question...is safe to paint a cooler? i mean i buy the arctic accelero to use with titan x, but i REALLY DO NOT LIKE THE COLOR XD, so i wanna paint it BLACK, is safe or maybe this can damage the cooling power of the product?


Artic accelero has always been ugly.
You're probably best off to powder coat the heat sink and air brush the frame.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...also extremely siensitive to minor variatiosn in heat, once you go beyond it's 'regualr max' clock...hadn't run the Titan X in two weeks (the other GPUs here were complaining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) The new driver (350.12) is nice but as before, it's all about cooling...the first test I ran is the GPUPI on the bottom, and the clock for that was 1654 w/ lots of ice for the w-cooling rads...the more I ran out of ice in subsequent benches, the slower the clock...*there seems to be a big cut-off around 15 c load temp...*


Have to agree. I'm idling at 10*C and maxing 22*C in bench and depending on bench, 1549-1579 is limit with those temps. 1579 is pushing and efficiency drops.
Very happy with card and JPM's modded cyclops2.rom. Sounds like no more juice at this point, save a hard mod.
A few screenies on my meek 5820K -


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Have to agree. I'm idling at 10*C and maxing 22*C in bench and depending on bench, 1549-1579 is limit with those temps. 1579 is pushing and efficiency drops.
> Very happy with card and JPM's modded cyclops2.rom. Sounds like no more juice at this point, save a hard mod.
> A few screenies on my meek 5820K -


That gpu score is low bro on extreme Win 7??
I get 10500 at 1520.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> That gpu score is low bro on extreme Win 7??
> I get 10500 at 1520.


I believe you're mistaken. There are people running 5100 on 5960x at 1557( 1697) scoring 10500 in FSE. Think you may need to recheck that and show proof. Not saying i couldn't improve or tweak some things, but ...

http://hwbot.org/submission/2814214_jpmboy_3dmark___fire_strike_extreme_geforce_gtx_titan_x_10212_marks

http://hwbot.org/submission/2816469_mydog_3dmark___fire_strike_extreme_geforce_gtx_titan_x_10301_marks

http://hwbot.org/submission/2831762_joa3d43_3dmark___fire_strike_extreme_geforce_gtx_titan_x_10500_marks

http://hwbot.org/submission/2799309_matose_3dmark___fire_strike_extreme_geforce_gtx_titan_x_10540_marks


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> As long as you use high temperature paint its safe to do so. Most good automotive parts suppliers sell HT paint. There's a bunch of vids on YT on how to do it.


hey man did you end up getting a card? i cancled my order with scan and got a Asus from Overcloker.co.uk
they had 10+in stock the night before when i got there the next did i got the last one lucky


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> I believe you're mistaken. There are people running 5100 on 5960x at 1557( 1697) scoring 10500 in FSE. Think you may need to recheck that and show proof. Not saying i couldn't improve or tweak some things, but ...
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2814214_jpmboy_3dmark___fire_strike_extreme_geforce_gtx_titan_x_10212_marks
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2816469_mydog_3dmark___fire_strike_extreme_geforce_gtx_titan_x_10301_marks
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2831762_joa3d43_3dmark___fire_strike_extreme_geforce_gtx_titan_x_10500_marks
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2799309_matose_3dmark___fire_strike_extreme_geforce_gtx_titan_x_10540_marks


Ok later. Again was talking about gpu score. Not the full score. Ures at 102xx is low for that high clocks.
The score was lower on 347 driver. Shot uo with 350.05
Didnt test back with 350.12.

Didnt ran the full test. Was testing Max air bios with 350.05 that time


if u want i can run it again this time full. This was only default cpu at 4.4ghz btw.

again talking about gpu score. not full score.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> I believe you're mistaken. There are people running 5100 on 5960x at 1557( 1697) scoring 10500 in FSE. Think you may need to recheck that and show proof. Not saying i couldn't improve or tweak some things, but ...
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2814214_jpmboy_3dmark___fire_strike_extreme_geforce_gtx_titan_x_10212_marks
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2816469_mydog_3dmark___fire_strike_extreme_geforce_gtx_titan_x_10301_marks
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2831762_joa3d43_3dmark___fire_strike_extreme_geforce_gtx_titan_x_10500_marks
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2799309_matose_3dmark___fire_strike_extreme_geforce_gtx_titan_x_10540_marks


...as others have posted, the CPU speed impact varies between FS / FSE / and FSU ...for FSE, I got exactly the same overall score w/ 5960X @ 4900 vs @ 5100 and GPU same / similar (other than slight temp differences, which can still impact, per above).

I'll have to revisit my RAM timings also; probably a bit tight in some values which FS / E / U doesn't seem to like that much


----------



## dawn1980

Just received my EVGA Titan X SC...Im able to get +130 on the core for a stable 1460mhz through precision x. Card does reach 82 degrees on Air. My asic score is 87.9. I keep reading about these modded bios and I'm fairly new to flashing but seems straight forward and I'm pretty tech saavy...My question is should I mess with custom bios on Air cooler? If so, which bios should I use? Thanks


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> hey man did you end up getting a card? i cancled my order with scan and got a Asus from Overcloker.co.uk
> they had 10+in stock the night before when i got there the next did i got the last one lucky


I'm still waiting sadly! I cancelled my original order with Lambotek, as they kept putting the delivery date back, with the 30th being the latest ETA. So I re-ordered 2 from Scan, as they said that they were due to get some in last Thursday. They never arrived so hopefully next week I'll finally get my hands on em!!!


----------



## Ayahuasca

Just had a crash where loads of purple squares showed up on screen?

I'm guessing that's VRAM? I'm running it at 2000mhz and have a 180mm AP182 fan blowing cool air across those chips on the back of the card. I felt them and they weren't too hot to touch.

Required a hard reset, hope my VRAM isn't borked.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dawn1980*
> 
> Just received my EVGA Titan X SC...Im able to get +130 on the core for a stable 1460mhz through precision x. Card does reach 82 degrees on Air. My asic score is 87.9. I keep reading about these modded bios and I'm fairly new to flashing but seems straight forward and I'm pretty tech saavy...My question is should I mess with custom bios on Air cooler? If so, which bios should I use? Thanks


Brilliant ASIC score that, it definitely plays a part because my card with 66% ASIC can barely do 1400mhz stable in all games.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> I'm still waiting sadly! I cancelled my original order with Lambotek, as they kept putting the delivery date back, with the 30th being the latest ETA. So I re-ordered 2 from Scan, as they said that they were due to get some in last Thursday. They never arrived so hopefully next week I'll finally get my hands on em!!!


Yeah hopefully i was lucky to get my evga on the 26th and asus on thursday
next time i will pre orderd as soon as they are on the site hate the waiting game not good


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dawn1980*
> 
> Just received my EVGA Titan X SC...Im able to get +130 on the core for a stable 1460mhz through precision x. Card does reach 82 degrees on Air. My asic score is 87.9. I keep reading about these modded bios and I'm fairly new to flashing but seems straight forward and I'm pretty tech saavy...My question is should I mess with custom bios on Air cooler? If so, which bios should I use? Thanks


Nice ASIC! You are tied for first place as far as ASIC score, only one other person has an ASIC that high on this forum that I'm aware of.

As far as flashing, only if you see the need for it. 1080p won't need it 99.9% of the time. 1440p 120/144hz & 4K can use the extra horsepower. Custom bios will mostly stop TDP throttling & should let you hit 1550-1600mhz or more. If not limited by temp.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> That gpu score is low bro on extreme Win 7??
> I get 10500 at 1520.


Don't use the GPUZ main tab for gpu clock frequency - can edit a bios to make it report anything you want there. Only the sensor tab is (more) accurate. So hotrod is actually running lower than 1529.

for example:

actual is 1374. GPUZ main tab reports 1567
another example:


----------



## romanlegion13th

just to show off my new monitor +2x Titan X


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> just to show off my new monitor +2x Titan X


NICE !! 4K SST is the best.


----------



## ukn69

Man what's the temps with those in sli? These things run hot hot hot


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> just to show off my new monitor +2x Titan X


...very nice setup / monitor







...should be alright for lower oc's on air, but might want to get a bit bigger PSU than 860w just in case you get w-cooling & voltage control on those SLI Titan X later


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...very nice setup / monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...should be alright for lower oc's on air, but might want to get a bit bigger PSU than 860w just in case you get w-cooling & voltage control on those SLI Titan X later


I've seen as much as 900W at the wall in SLI,


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...very nice setup / monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...should be alright for lower oc's on air, but might want to get a bit bigger PSU than 860w just in case you get w-cooling & voltage control on those SLI Titan X later


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I've seen as much as 900W at the wall in SLI,


thanks guys my monitor is bigger then my system lol 32inch
i really was thinking about watercooling but because ive never done it before just a bit scared incase i break my system seems hard to do
ive seen max 650w in firestrike ultra thats with stock bios and PT 110% +200core (seem to get higher temps when i do the memory but not much performance so have left that at stock for now) max temp 77oc
550w at the wall in GTAV
im thinking of watercooling or getting a bigger case TBH max temp 77oc in firestrike ultra, normally dont go over 75oc
i was getting 71oc max with one card +200core +250 memory
room temp si normally 20-25oc


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I've seen as much as 900W at the wall in SLI,


With only my PC (PSU plug) connected to my UPS, I average almost exactly 800w usage with Tri-SLI Titan Xs @ gaming clocks of 1400core/8000mem and the 5960X OC'd to 4.5Ghz, according to the UPS LCD readings; this is when playing GTA V @ all max settings. Voltages are 1.30v on the CPU and +62mV/1.21v tops for the GPUs using the original Cyclops bios. Idle temps on 2 of 3 cards is 26c, 30c for the first card driving the displays due to 350.12's G-Sync bug keeping 3d clocks on the first card in the desktop regardless of desktop refresh rate. Load GPU temps top out at 44c.

When I pull into a Los Santos Customs shop to mod/repair a vehicle, my UPS will alarm as wattage will exceed 900w (UPS max limit), and hit up to ~950w until I exit back into the streets, oddly enough.

860w is definitely fine for low-to-very mild OCs/24x7 gaming clocks in 2-way SLI, but for benchmarking or using the higher-voltage bioses, no way in hell i'd risk thousands of dollars worth of GPUs on anything less than a 1000w PSU, and at that point i'd spend the extra $20-40 and go for a 1200/1300w PSU instead.


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> Just took 7th for firestrike extreme, this card is amazing. I want to push it higher but it just wouldn't go, I moved from cyclops' 1.28v after my highest OC to the 1.31 to push core/vram higher with no luck. I'm sure I can get slightly more, I upped my 5960x to 4.7 @1.4v so i'm not getting anymore there.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> 7th World
> 
> @Cyclops
> Great bios dude, first custom I tried for the tx and it was absolutely amazing!


Sorry to necro the post, still looking for help from ocn's seasoned overclockers on pushing further. I know i'm at my limits with the 5960x @ 4.7/1.4v, but 1664/1983 on 1.28v can surely improve. I briefly tried cyclops 1.31v bios which still artifacted anything over 1664/1983, basically i'm looking to get the absolute most out of my single tx before moving to a second. Maximum power draw during my latest benching session was 630w with the 5960x sitting under 60C and the tx under 42C, i'm not being limited thermally however have probably hit max core.

During earlier attempts I got memory to 2053 stable albeit with significantly lower core, i've tried compensating for higher memory by gradually moving down from 1664 core with no luck. Any ideas on what I can try to achieve higher results, I did entertain the idea of 1.45v on the 5960x to achieve 4.8 (still .5v off the destruction voltage) but 1.4v is already excessive. Memory is at 3200.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> thanks guys my monitor is bigger then my system lol 32inch
> i really was thinking about watercooling but because ive never done it before just a bit scared incase i break my system seems hard to do
> ive seen max 650w in firestrike ultra thats with stock bios and PT 110% +200core (seem to get higher temps when i do the memory but not much performance so have left that at stock for now) max temp 77oc
> 550w at the wall in GTAV
> im thinking of watercooling or getting a bigger case TBH max temp 77oc in firestrike ultra, normally dont go over 75oc
> i was getting 71oc max with one card +200core +250 memory
> room temp si normally 20-25oc


easy ( and really powerful) external watercooling: http://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_info.php?products_id=2991
only tubing in your case, and easy to move to any rig in the future.


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> Sorry to necro the post, still looking for help from ocn's seasoned overclockers on pushing further. I know i'm at my limits with the 5960x @ 4.7/1.4v, but 1664/1983 on 1.28v can surely improve. I briefly tried cyclops 1.31v bios which still artifacted anything over 1664/1983, basically i'm looking to get the absolute most out of my single tx before moving to a second. Maximum power draw during my latest benching session was 630w with the 5960x sitting under 60C and the tx under 42C, i'm not being limited thermally however have probably hit max core.
> 
> During earlier attempts I got memory to 2053 stable albeit with significantly lower core, i've tried compensating for higher memory by gradually moving down from 1664 core with no luck. Any ideas on what I can try to achieve higher results, I did entertain the idea of 1.45v on the 5960x to achieve 4.8 (still .5v off the destruction voltage) but 1.4v is already excessive. Memory is at 3200.


You're at the limit of stability with your card. It won't clock higher with a BIOS mod and will require a hard mod for higher voltages/clocks. End of the road.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> easy ( and really powerful) external watercooling: http://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_info.php?products_id=2991
> only tubing in your case, and easy to move to any rig in the future.


...bong ?


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Ok later. Again was talking about gpu score. Not the full score. Ures at 102xx is low for that high clocks.
> The score was lower on 347 driver. Shot uo with 350.05
> Didnt test back with 350.12.
> 
> Didnt ran the full test. Was testing Max air bios with 350.05 that time
> 
> 
> if u want i can run it again this time full. This was only default cpu at 4.4ghz btw.
> 
> again talking about gpu score. not full score.


I'm not running 350, still on 347.88.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Don't use the GPUZ main tab for gpu clock frequency - can edit a bios to make it report anything you want there. Only the sensor tab is (more) accurate. So hotrod is actually running lower than 1529.
> 
> for example:
> 
> actual is 1374. GPUZ main tab reports 1567
> another example:


I' confused then, because what I set and show in AB is also reporting in sensors tab. (not here)

I checked my 3dmark details and that shows 1461.

Think we can agree there are some major oddities.
350.12 with px instead of ab. 3Dmark reports 1671 for core clock. Lol.


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> You're at the limit of stability with your card. It won't clock higher with a BIOS mod and will require a hard mod for higher voltages/clocks. End of the road.


Thanks Cy, i'm happy with the OC i'm simply overreaching to get the most out of it. Fantastic card though, the thermals are amazing despite 1.28v surging through it. I guess that's the most frustrating, the fact it's not breaking a sweat on firestrike extreme runs. I don't think i'm game enough for hard voltage modding just yet







I think i'll need a second tx though to take it further.

My highest OC was achieved with your 1.28v bios, and when trying the 1.3v I only tried improving core and memory. I'm thinking I could possibly squeeze more out of firestrike by trying 1.3v further with higher memory but significantly lower core, just a thought.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> With only my PC (PSU plug) connected to my UPS, I average almost exactly 800w usage with Tri-SLI Titan Xs @ gaming clocks of 1400core/8000mem and the 5960X OC'd to 4.5Ghz, according to the UPS LCD readings; this is when playing GTA V @ all max settings. Voltages are 1.30v on the CPU and +62mV/1.21v tops for the GPUs using the original Cyclops bios. Idle temps on 2 of 3 cards is 26c, 30c for the first card driving the displays due to 350.12's G-Sync bug keeping 3d clocks on the first card in the desktop regardless of desktop refresh rate. Load GPU temps top out at 44c.
> 
> When I pull into a Los Santos Customs shop to mod/repair a vehicle, my UPS will alarm as wattage will exceed 900w (UPS max limit), and hit up to ~950w until I exit back into the streets, oddly enough.
> 
> 860w is definitely fine for low-to-very mild OCs/24x7 gaming clocks in 2-way SLI, but for benchmarking or using the higher-voltage bioses, no way in hell i'd risk thousands of dollars worth of GPUs on anything less than a 1000w PSU, and at that point i'd spend the extra $20-40 and go for a 1200/1300w PSU instead.


yeah seems i get 550w in GTA and max ive seen is 650w in firestrike ultra, so seems i got a bit of head room, 4770k 4.2ghz @1.26volts
im happy with stock bios as i got 2 cards and they are close, take it yours are warter cooled?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> easy ( and really powerful) external watercooling: http://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_info.php?products_id=2991
> only tubing in your case, and easy to move to any rig in the future.


wow thats big man lol, i was thinking of getting a little one to go inside my case


----------



## romanlegion13th

allso is valley bad for SLI testing i read it was i think, should i avoid it?
what do you guys use for OC the GPU im using PX16 should i use something els?


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> allso is valley bad for SLI testing i read it was i think, should i avoid it?
> what do you guys use for OC the GPU im using PX16 should i use something els?


Valley is fine for testing sli, an alternative would be 3dmark which depending on version costs around $5-$20. In terms of OC applications px is the main one at the moment with msi afterburner trailing slightly behind, afterburner has had issues in the past with voltage control if you were choosing to use that.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> I'm not running 350, still on 347.88.
> I' confused then, because what I set and show in AB is also reporting in sensors tab. (not here)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I checked my 3dmark details and that shows 1461.
> 
> Think we can agree there are some major oddities.
> 350.12 with px instead of ab. 3Dmark reports 1671 for core clock. Lol.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


oddities for sure. here's one where the gpuZ main tab is showing 1785, the sensor tab is at 1597, and futuremark sysinfo has it at 1697, AB realtime graph during the run was 1553.









"cyclops2 bios", 350 driver.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> allso is valley bad for SLI testing i read it was i think, should i avoid it?
> what do you guys use for OC the GPU im using PX16 should i use something els?


Valley scaling performance in SLI is mostly broke for Titan X







. Guys are getting 120FPS with a single card, and 130 with 2xSLi
it's all right *here*

that's pump/rad/controller tower is obviously an external cooling solution. Been running flawlessly for years - 24/7/365. Up time is 966 days. 10H...


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> oddities for sure. here's one where the gpuZ main tab is showing 1785, the sensor tab is at 1597, and futuremark sysinfo has it at 1697, AB realtime graph during the run was 1553.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valley scaling performance in SLI is mostly broke for Titan X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Guys are getting 120FPS with a single card, and 130 with 2xSLi
> it's all right *here*
> 
> that's pump/rad/controller tower is obviously an external cooling solution. Been running flawlessly for years - 24/7/365. Up time is 966 days. 10H...


That 1.43v for 4.7 lol, I feel better about 1.40 for 4.7 during benching runs now


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> That 1.43v for 4.7 lol, I feel better about 1.40 for 4.7 during benching runs now


glad you feel better.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> oddities for sure. here's one where the gpuZ main tab is showing 1785, the sensor tab is at 1597, and futuremark sysinfo has it at 1697, AB realtime graph during the run was 1553.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "cyclops2 bios", 350 driver.
> Valley scaling performance in SLI is mostly broke for Titan X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Guys are getting 120FPS with a single card, and 130 with 2xSLi
> it's all right *here*
> 
> that's pump/rad/controller tower is obviously an external cooling solution. Been running flawlessly for years - 24/7/365. Up time is 966 days. 10H...


So ab is false n gpuz sensor tab is accurate??


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> So ab is false n gpuz sensor tab is accurate??


For me the sensors are all matching eg Prec X osd / AB osd or GPUz sensors all show the same.

The front end of all of those programs is off unless max voltage is applied in AB and then i get that exact clock that is shown on the front page in the AB osd , otherwise its about 12 mhz off.

GPUz is miles out. Prec X and Afterburner sit slightly higher than monitored. I'm happy my monitored 1633 mhz is real - thats monitored in gpuz , prec X or AB (latest beta)

Sure does make it interesting for comparisons though.


----------



## bfedorov11

Got my rig up today. Stopping here to play some GTA. Stock Asus bios with PT unlocked to 121, +60mV, 1500mhz. Seems to be a wall just over 1500. I had some pass at 1540 with +100mV but with a lower score. 70 and 69 asic.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> So ab is false n gpuz sensor tab is accurate??


so the clock during an SLI run will be lower than what the gpuZ sensor tab shows for one card with the light load of the render test. That run was at what I would report as 1553. The gpuZ sensor and AB report the same frequency under full load. The main tab of gpuZ ("Boost") is read off the clock table in bios, not an actual reading of the on-die sensor. So, claimed clock speed depends on how it's recorded/measured. The only "accurate" reading is AB or gpuZ sensor during the load.

This was very common when comparing 980 strix (mod bios) clocks with 980 classifieds or kingpins. The 980 strix reported lower but was scoring much higher than the frequency would predict... in this case it was Shimino's bios was just more efficient. Can't say that with the bioses we;re working with, which are really the same except for various MBT mods.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> Valley is fine for testing sli, an alternative would be 3dmark which depending on version costs around $5-$20. In terms of OC applications px is the main one at the moment with msi afterburner trailing slightly behind, afterburner has had issues in the past with voltage control if you were choosing to use that.


ill stick to PX then, i do use 3d mark
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> oddities for sure. here's one where the gpuZ main tab is showing 1785, the sensor tab is at 1597, and futuremark sysinfo has it at 1697, AB realtime graph during the run was 1553.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "cyclops2 bios", 350 driver.
> Valley scaling performance in SLI is mostly broke for Titan X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Guys are getting 120FPS with a single card, and 130 with 2xSLi
> it's all right *here*
> 
> that's pump/rad/controller tower is obviously an external cooling solution. Been running flawlessly for years - 24/7/365. Up time is 966 days. 10H...


yeah i did hear that stick to heaven and 3D mark then,yeah looks powerfull cost alot lol,
got m cards running at 1410mhz stock bios +208core +49mV, for 24/7 gaming
what do you use for gaming


----------



## Fallendreams

Re-did my loop design. Finally done with my loop with my Titan X's


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> ill stick to PX then, i do use 3d mark
> yeah i did hear that stick to heaven and 3D mark then,yeah looks powerfull *cost alot* lol,
> got m cards running at 1410mhz stock bios +208core +49mV, for 24/7 gaming
> what do you use for gaming


no where near the cost of 2 titanX.








invest in a good cooling solution and performance increases big time.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> no where near the cost of 2 titanX.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> invest in a good cooling solution and performance increases big time.


Its amazing what you can justify with two Txs under the hood lol.

Also the gauging thats going on with the cards and accessories is putting the real cost up there , I bought my waterblocks and plates direct from EKWB but notice the local store here upped the price on the blocks by $100 nzd each (they didnt have them at the time - they do now) . So normally pick up a block here for $150-180 nzd , they were wanting $299 nzd !! just because it has titan in front of it lol. So thought i was hard done by when customs called for another $140 nzd (import duty / tax) .. turns out i still got the back plates for free vs buying local at inflated prices.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> no where near the cost of 2 titanX.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> invest in a good cooling solution and performance increases big time.


yeah true lol and 4K monitor
so are they easy to set up a small water cooling loop, it would save me getting a new case and mobo


----------



## autoshot

Hey guys,

could anyone of you please try how low the fan speed can be set when the card is in idle and tell me?

Cheers!


----------



## Wiz766

Does anyone on here have a NZXT Kraken G10 strapped onto their Titan X?
Thinking about doing that with a Corsair H105 as a temp cooling solution until I am settled down into a place to hard line it.


----------



## SweWiking

Hmm anyone know why PX16 and MSI Afterburner give me different mhz on the core on the same settings ?

For exemple: px16 +100mhz on core = 1505mhz msi ab: +100mhz on core = 1384mhz on core

To achive 1505mhz on the core using msi ab i need to put it to +202mhz on the core

I rather use msi ab because px16 is screwing with sweetfx and doesnt work.

*I got a Titan X flashed with cyclops 1.281v bios


----------



## curly haired boy

so if everyone's basically going watercooling, does anyone have a spare Titan X shroud/heatsink cover they'd be willing to sell?









PM me if you're interested.


----------



## Ayahuasca

I think most if not all will hold on to the stock cooler in case they need to RMA.


----------



## Silent Scone

Not only that but it can really impact resale value if you don't have it.


----------



## ggp759

Hey guys. My titan behaves weird for me in some sections of gta v. As soon as there is some vegetation out th city mostly gpu usage drops to 89-90%. In the city is fine. I have it overclocked +200 core only. Stock bios and voltage. Slider to 110% for power. Is it because of that? I thought it would downclock if the power is not sufficient. Any thoughts? Cpu is 4790k stock. Thanks


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggp759*
> 
> Hey guys. My titan behaves weird for me in some sections of gta v. As soon as there is some vegetation out th city mostly gpu usage drops to 89-90%. In the city is fine. I have it overclocked +200 core only. Stock bios and voltage. Slider to 110% for power. Is it because of that? I thought it would downclock if the power is not sufficient. Any thoughts? Cpu is 4790k stock. Thanks


I have same issue with mine


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Its amazing what you can justify with two Txs under the hood lol.
> 
> Also the gauging thats going on with the cards and accessories is putting the real cost up there , I bought my waterblocks and plates direct from EKWB but notice the local store here upped the price on the blocks by $100 nzd each (they didnt have them at the time - they do now) . So normally pick up a block here for $150-180 nzd , they were wanting $299 nzd !! just because it has titan in front of it lol. So thought i was hard done by when customs called for another $140 nzd (import duty / tax) .. turns out i still got the back plates for free vs buying local at inflated prices.


That's ridiculous. But not unlike a new headlight assembly for a Merc... $1200!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> yeah true lol and 4K monitor
> so are they easy to set up a small water cooling loop, *it would save me getting a new case and mobo*


Well a case for sure! Why would you need a new mobo to WC? Anyway, I gave you a link to the product page. they have a video there and downloadable manual. If you built your PC, this will be easy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Not only that but it can really impact resale value if you don't have it.


^^ This !!


----------



## curly haired boy

fair enough, thought i'd ask


----------



## MsNikita

Hey guys.. May I join?









Just arrived, still stock. awaiting for blocks...









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/669452


----------



## Manac0r

Ok I am correct in thinking that there is no issue using the converter that came with the TX that allows 2 x 6 pins into 1 x 8pin? Not gonna cause any issues right?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggp759*
> 
> Hey guys. My titan behaves weird for me in some sections of gta v. As soon as there is some vegetation out th city mostly gpu usage drops to 89-90%. In the city is fine. I have it overclocked +200 core only. Stock bios and voltage. Slider to 110% for power. Is it because of that? I thought it would downclock if the power is not sufficient. Any thoughts? Cpu is 4790k stock. Thanks


Vegetation increases draw calls causing cpu limitations. OC cpu or turn down GTA grass settings.


----------



## BigMack70

Is anyone else in SLI getting more microstuttering on the new 350.12 drivers than before? My BF4 frametimes are a bit uglier than I'd like (this is 64 man Flood Zone @ max 4k settings)...



I'm half tempted to jump to Haswell-E just to confirm this isn't due to my CPU but my wallet is already crying from the GPU upgrade and there's no guarantee so far as I can tell that my CPU is responsible for this...


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Is anyone else in SLI getting more microstuttering on the new 350.12 drivers than before? My BF4 frametimes are a bit uglier than I'd like (this is 64 man Flood Zone @ max 4k settings)...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm half tempted to jump to Haswell-E just to confirm this isn't due to my CPU but my wallet is already crying from the GPU upgrade and there's no guarantee so far as I can tell that my CPU is responsible for this...


Are you using Precision? I know it's a little crazy, but try uninstalling it - not just shutting it down, but completely removing it - and see if it makes a difference. I've been dealing with stuttering issues, and that got rid of it entirely for me. I'm still using it, figuring out where I want my final clocks to be, then I'll make or get a BIOS that puts them where I want without precision/afterburner.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> Are you using Precision? I know it's a little crazy, but try uninstalling it - not just shutting it down, but completely removing it - and see if it makes a difference. I've been dealing with stuttering issues, and that got rid of it entirely for me. I'm still using it, figuring out where I want my final clocks to be, then I'll make or get a BIOS that puts them where I want without precision/afterburner.


I did uninstall it, though the uninstall process encountered some sort of error and crashed. PX doesn't show up in my list of installed programs anymore, and I ran CCleaner on my registry, but I am not sure how to check if it's 100% gone or not.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> I did uninstall it, though the uninstall process encountered some sort of error and crashed. PX doesn't show up in my list of installed programs anymore, and I ran CCleaner on my registry, but I am not sure how to check if it's 100% gone or not.


Ugh. Maybe reinstall and uninstall again?


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Is anyone else in SLI getting more microstuttering on the new 350.12 drivers than before? My BF4 frametimes are a bit uglier than I'd like (this is 64 man Flood Zone @ max 4k settings)...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm half tempted to jump to Haswell-E just to confirm this isn't due to my CPU but my wallet is already crying from the GPU upgrade and there's no guarantee so far as I can tell that my CPU is responsible for this...


What program is that? You have to record in fraps to make the graph? I am also on z97 with sli. Have bf4 installed...

How much ram do you have? I had an extra 16gb set so I am using 32gb now. I wonder if issues like this come from the whole minimum requirement thing. Use AB and enable it to log your pagefile.


----------



## 770class

I think we need to have a custom bios that has a fan profile and clocks added in. So we can get rid of ab and px.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> What program is that? I am also on z97 with sli. Have bf4 installed...


Benchmark done with FRAPS and then the frametime spreadsheet is loaded to FRAFS which creates the graph. Pretty useful little tool.


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *770class*
> 
> I think we need to have a custom bios that has a fan profile and clocks added in. So we can get rid of ab and px.


You can make one yourself. Just take a close to stock bios, with PL unlocked, and open it in the bios editor. PX is meh imo. I was using 4.2.1 up until I got my TXs because the new one gives me problems. I've never heard of anyone having an issue AB.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Benchmark done with FRAPS and then the frametime spreadsheet is loaded to FRAFS which creates the graph. Pretty useful little tool.


Is it only that map? I only have the first 4 unlocked.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *770class*
> 
> I think we need to have a custom bios that has a fan profile and clocks added in. So we can get rid of ab and px.


I'm close to just saying "screw it" and just running my Titan X stock and uninstalling MSI afterburner. It boosts to around 1300MHz by itself anyway without any fan profile or clock speed changes, after about an hour of gaming though the boost clock lowers to around 1250MHz due to the fan profile not being able to keep the heat under control.

It's funny how much more immersive gaming is when you're not constantly looking at the GPU clock speed and temps in the lower corner of your screen. heh


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> You can make one yourself. Just take a close to stock bios, with PL unlocked, and open it in the bios editor. PX is meh imo. I was using 4.2.1 up until I got my TXs because the new one gives me problems. I've never heard of anyone having an issue AB.
> Is it only that map? I only have the first 4 unlocked.


Happen to know of a tutorial on this? I would like to be able to adjust my own but it's not something I've done before and it would be really nice to see a walkthrough on what's involved.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> Is it only that map? I only have the first 4 unlocked.


I've only benchmarked a few games so far. It's definitely playable and feels smooth, but you can notice the occasional minor hitch in the framerate represented by those 1% and 0.1% frametime marks.

In addition to Flood Zone above, here are two more. Roughly speaking, they're very similar. Again, this is on a full 64 man server, maxed out at 4k on the 350.12 drivers.

*Hainan Resort:*


*Dawnbreaker:*


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> I've only benchmarked a few games so far. It's definitely playable and feels smooth, but you can notice the occasional minor hitch in the framerate represented by those 1% and 0.1% frametime marks.
> 
> In addition to Flood Zone above, here are two more. Roughly speaking, they're very similar. Again, this is on a full 64 man server, maxed out at 4k on the 350.12 drivers.
> 
> *Hainan Resort:*
> 
> 
> *Dawnbreaker:*


I don't see it with my eyes.. but its an empty server.. the only map playing it was full.. I just figured out fraps.. its FPS or frametimes under benchmark?


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> I don't see it with my eyes.. but its an empty server.. the only map playing it was full.. I just figured out fraps.. its FPS or frametimes under benchmark?


It probably doesn't have to be the same map as I've tested, given the relative similarities I've seen across those 3. I have FRAPS set up like this:


FRAFS will use the frametimes.csv file generated by FRAPS.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> Happen to know of a tutorial on this? I would like to be able to adjust my own but it's not something I've done before and it would be really nice to see a walkthrough on what's involved.


a Custom Fan curve bios to keep the card below 80C would be awesome.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> a Custom Fan curve bios to keep the card below 80C would be awesome.


I'm on water so the fan aspect isn't relevant to me personally, but I just would like to learn how to modify my own BIOS, and not 100% by trial and error.


----------



## subn3t

I swore I'd never go SLI again after my 670s. Went to a 980 after Dragon Age: Inquisition and Far Cry 4 had SLI issues that lasted for weeks after release.

I'm running a single Titan X and am starting to get tempted to SLI again, maybe because a single Titan X is so capable in the case that I would need to disable SLI. I'm currently running a ROG Swift ([email protected]). I know that SLI Titan X would be overkill, but is it the good kind of overkill or the stupid kind?


----------



## Manac0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manac0r*
> 
> Ok I am correct in thinking that there is no issue using the converter that came with the TX that allows 2 x 6 pins into 1 x 8pin? Not gonna cause any issues right?


----------



## Soup4you2

Finally on water..


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soup4you2*
> 
> Finally on water..


low budget setup








lol


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweWiking*
> 
> Hmm anyone know why PX16 and MSI Afterburner give me different mhz on the core on the same settings ?
> 
> For exemple: px16 +100mhz on core = 1505mhz msi ab: +100mhz on core = 1384mhz on core
> To achive 1505mhz on the core using msi ab i need to put it to +202mhz on the core
> I rather use msi ab because px16 is screwing with sweetfx and doesnt work.
> *I got a Titan X flashed with cyclops 1.281v bios


Its the same for me, around +100 ,+110 more in Afterburner to get the same core speed as in PX16


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> It probably doesn't have to be the same map as I've tested, given the relative similarities I've seen across those 3. I have FRAPS set up like this:
> 
> 
> FRAFS will use the frametimes.csv file generated by FRAPS.


Silk road, full, 4k, ultra settings. What is bad? I am guessing the points over 80ms on your graphs?


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> Silk road, full, 4k, ultra settings. What is bad? I am guessing the points over 80ms on your graphs?


None of this - either my graphs or yours - is particularly "bad". More like "not quite perfect". The 1% and 0.1% numbers are what is important - they give you a rough indication of the worst case scenario for how your framerate subjectively "feels".

I really do think that 350.12 introduced additional stutter... I'm half tempted to revert back to the 347.88 drivers and test to confirm/deny...


----------



## 770class

If I knew how to add a custom fan curve I would add it to the sc425 bios


----------



## Gabrielzm

Done. Now just need to put back the pastel black on that vga loop and wait for the 3 mm leds for the blocks that will come from EK and build is done.

Pushing around 1520 on both cards under water seems to generate the best scores on firestrike for me. Above that scores seems to fall down.





http://imgur.com/KVKxRfk




http://imgur.com/oquhh9d




http://imgur.com/WZ8NUC9


----------



## Lourad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Done. Now just need to put back the pastel black on that vga loop and wait for the 3 mm leds for the blocks that will come from EK and build is done.
> 
> Pushing around 1520 on both cards under water seems to generate the best scores on firestrike for me. Above that scores seems to fall down.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/KVKxRfk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/oquhh9d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/WZ8NUC9


Great looking build!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Done. Now just need to put back the pastel black on that vga loop and wait for the 3 mm leds for the blocks that will come from EK and build is done.
> 
> Pushing around 1520 on both cards under water seems to generate the best scores on firestrike for me. Above that scores seems to fall down.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/KVKxRfk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/oquhh9d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/WZ8NUC9


Great looking build, really clean looking!!!!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Done. Now just need to put back the pastel black on that vga loop and wait for the 3 mm leds for the blocks that will come from EK and build is done.
> 
> Pushing around 1520 on both cards under water seems to generate the best scores on firestrike for me. Above that scores seems to fall down.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/KVKxRfk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/WZ8NUC9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/oquhh9d


...that's a very interesting look - love the way you're handling the cooling tubes schema


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Done. Now just need to put back the pastel black on that vga loop and wait for the 3 mm leds for the blocks that will come from EK and build is done.
> 
> Pushing around 1520 on both cards under water seems to generate the best scores on firestrike for me. Above that scores seems to fall down.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/KVKxRfk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/oquhh9d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/WZ8NUC9


Gabe - that is fabsolutely beautiful !!


----------



## Baasha

great looking build! you just need an Nvidia SLI bridge to finish off the look (the ribbon cable looks out of place).


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lourad*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Great looking build!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Great looking build, really clean looking!!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...that's a very interesting look - love the way you're handling the cooling tubes schema


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Gabe - that is fabsolutely beautiful !!


Thank you guys. Its been a long road that started last September and it is reaching an end now with Tx upgrade and GTs AP 15 painted in black and white. Just missing the black coolant on the vga loop and the leds for the Tx blocks (which will illuminate the blocks/coolant quite well I think). Will post final pictures here and build log is chessboard on my sig.










edit - agree @Baasha. I am on the hunt for a hard bridge that I could custom paint right now...

edit 2- BTW anyone have the " 2 way spaced sli slot bridge" from nvidia? Can find the distance between the head on that bridge. I need a 60 mm distance between the sockets like the EVGA bridge: http://www.geforce.com/hardware/technology/sli/bridges


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> What program is that? You have to record in fraps to make the graph? I am also on z97 with sli. Have bf4 installed...
> 
> How much ram do you have? I had an extra 16gb set so I am using 32gb now. I wonder if issues like this come from the whole minimum requirement thing. Use AB and enable it to log your pagefile.


Not sure why the false 32gb system ram requirements keeps coming up. I'm running my TX/1440p Gsync panel with 16GB vram and have experienced nothing but smooth gameplay, as long as framerate is acceptable.


----------



## 770class

Well thats why I went a 64gb kit on my x99 build. Just in case....


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *770class*
> 
> Well thats why I went a 64gb kit on my x99 build. Just in case....


That was money well spent, easily several thousand chrome tabs you can have open now. I hope you like virtualization, if you ever want to see an ROI on that kit









I'm at 16GB and have not had a single issue yet in GTA or when benching


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> That was money well spent, that's easily several thousand chrome tabs you can have open now. I hope you like visualization, if you ever want to see an ROI on that kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm at 16GB and have not had a single issue yet in GTA or when benching


It hurts to see i'm all alone when it comes to the problems i have with gta 5. It freezes on loading screens, on menu screens i get ctd driver stopped working, black screens etc. Similar issues i have on far cry 4 and dying light. I played other games like hitman absolution, mwo online even star citizen which is unoptimized for hours with zero issues.(with GPU on stock settings).

I have come across others who advice to disable nvidia's gamework settings or turn down other settings etc etc.
But here's how i feel about it.

"Titan X doesn't bow down, the games bow down to the Titan X!"


----------



## jcde7ago

So, I was challenged to break 13,000 in FireStrike Ultra this evening...and I wasn't going to back down, of course.









Good for 3rd place currently in the HoF!











Previous Score: *12,710*
New Score: *13,348*

Back to baby-ing my cards now...maybe i'll bench again in a month or so....but no more anytime soon!


----------



## Swolern

Baller score Jcde!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> It hurts to see i'm all alone when it comes to the problems i have with gta 5. It freezes on loading screens, on menu screens i get ctd driver stopped working, black screens etc. Similar issues i have on far cry 4 and dying light. I played other games like hitman absolution, mwo online even star citizen which is unoptimized for hours with zero issues.(with GPU on stock settings).
> 
> I have come across others who advice to disable nvidia's gamework settings or turn down other settings etc etc.
> But here's how i feel about it.
> 
> "Titan X doesn't bow down, the games bow down to the Titan X!"


Your not the only one in GTA 5 bro. I had hundreds of CTDs, couple BSODs, you name it. After doing some work arounds im about 10hrs in without another crash.


----------



## Nytestryke

GTA 5 is fairly heavy on both the tx and your cpu, rockstar patched it in the last day to reduce cpu dependency which should help people with less powerful cpus. FC4 and GTA5 are very problematic atm but for different reasons, FC4 is poorly optimized where as gta 5 is a new title that probably needs a few patches (At least it's not GTA 4 for PC lol).

Hopefully you find the problem.

http://www.gamechup.com/gta-5-pc-issues-fixed-by-rockstar-improved-frame-rate-and-reduced-cpu-drain/


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> GTA 5 is fairly heavy on both the tx and your cpu, rockstar patched it in the last day to reduce cpu dependency which should help people with less powerful cpus. FC4 and GTA5 are very problematic atm but for different reasons, FC4 is poorly optimized where as gta 5 is a new title that probably needs a few patches (At least it's not GTA 4 for PC lol).
> 
> Hopefully you find the problem.
> 
> http://www.gamechup.com/gta-5-pc-issues-fixed-by-rockstar-improved-frame-rate-and-reduced-cpu-drain/


Err i think its using more during driving. I have my aisuite to shutdown if my temps reach 60 on the cpu.

First time it did. Full x264 custom encode on blurays which take about 5-7 hrs depending on the length n bitrate of the disc hits only 49c. Gpu full load during gaming increases my water temp about 10c over time. Before it was always under 52-53c in gta v. Yesterday twice it hit 60. Take note ai suite 60 is higher than realtemp temps. But i was suprised.
My first hiccup in this game. Was gaming at [email protected]/1.199. Cpu at [email protected]
Think gonna just game at vid 1.08/[email protected] 13xx

But seriously coming from Titan blacks.. Tx is hot.

Game setup was all maxed 1440p
Reflection, grass n post fx ultra, txaa msaa 4x.
Disabled dof as its really stupid. Especially if ure playing last man standing.


----------



## sk2play

24 GB system memory (48 GB or higher recommended)

Can somebody explain/confirm the above system spec found here under the Specifications tab:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487130

Also, *S.H.* is the first and most valued reviewer on Amazon who elaborated on the subject of GPU VRAM in sync with adequate System Ram
http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-GeForce-Superclocked-Graphics-12G-P4-2992-KR/dp/B00UXTN5P0/ref=sr_1_2?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1429586088&sr=1-2&keywords=titan+x


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sk2play*
> 
> 24 GB system memory (48 GB or higher recommended)
> 
> Can somebody explain/confirm the above system spec found here under the Specifications tab:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487130


Nvidia did a second ammendment to that. Check their website
8gb min .16gb or higher.


----------



## sk2play

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Nvidia did a second ammendment to that. Check their website
> 8gb min .16gb or higher.


Thx bro. Checking it out now








Can you pinpoint the admendment website page as google is not helping?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sk2play*
> 
> 24 GB system memory (48 GB or higher recommended)
> 
> Can somebody explain/confirm the above system spec found here under the Specifications tab:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487130
> 
> Also, *S.H.* is the first and most valued reviewer on Amazon who elaborated on the subject of GPU VRAM in sync with adequate System Ram
> http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-GeForce-Superclocked-Graphics-12G-P4-2992-KR/dp/B00UXTN5P0/ref=sr_1_2?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1429586088&sr=1-2&keywords=titan+x


No 4. Wrong. Really depends on what settings n games ure running. I have hit fps at 4x with two tx on gta v.
No 2a. Interesting on 16gb limited on vram. Need to test that out with codaw with pagefile enabled. Vram swapping depends on the game engine. Some openworld preloads n swaps every now and then. Gta V , dying light i suspect more of texture streaming as you drive/run arnd. Need to check hdd with pagefile enabled but it i think thats y gpu usage at this point drops.


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Err i think its using more during driving. I have my aisuite to shutdown if my temps reach 60 on the cpu.
> 
> First time it did. Full x264 custom encode on blurays which take about 5-7 hrs depending on the length n bitrate of the disc hits only 49c. Gpu full load during gaming increases my water temp about 10c over time. Before it was always under 52-53c in gta v. Yesterday twice it hit 60. Take note ai suite 60 is higher than realtemp temps. But i was suprised.
> My first hiccup in this game. Was gaming at [email protected]/1.199. Cpu at [email protected]
> Think gonna just game at vid 1.08/[email protected] 13xx
> 
> But seriously coming from Titan blacks.. Tx is hot.
> 
> Game setup was all maxed 1440p
> Reflection, grass n post fx ultra, txaa msaa 4x.
> Disabled dof as its really stupid. Especially if ure playing last man standing.


Oh yeah lol while driving in gta everything still renders so nicely, that takes a lot of resources. I noticed a significant fps drop when I stole the jet from the military base and I was flying along the roads, everything so pretty and shiny.


----------



## sk2play

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> No 4. Wrong. Really depends on what settings n games ure running. I have hit fps at 4x with two tx on gta v.
> No 2a. Interesting on 16gb limited on vram. Need to test that out with codaw with pagefile enabled. Vram swapping depends on the game engine. Some openworld preloads n swaps every now and then. Gta V , dying light i suspect more of texture streaming as you drive/run arnd. Need to check hdd with pagefile enabled but it i think thats y gpu usage at this point drops.


Thx for checking this out as any MB upgrade I do in the future may need a 64GB Ram spec as well as the MS OS spec.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sk2play*
> 
> Thx for checking this out as any MB upgrade I do in the future may need a 64GB Ram spec as well as the MS OS spec.


Waiting for ddr4 16gb density 4-4.8k mhz c18-c21 ram kits. Thats when ddr4 is more or leas matured based on ddr/ddr2/ddr3 history.

Lol the amount paid for two sets of dom gt 2k c7s . Cost more than a titan x. Not gonna do that again.


----------



## 770class

RAMDRIVE.. but hey this ocn. So anything goes. ROI is not even a consideration.


----------



## gavros777

Thanks for the link about gta 5!
Does it update automatically, how can i make sure i have the update 1.01 as i dont remember seeing it downloading.
Also do you guys play in first person or third person?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Thanks for the link about gta 5!
> Does it update automatically, how can i make sure i have the update 1.01 as i dont remember seeing it downloading.
> Also do you guys play in first person or third person?


Third person. Driving depends on the situation first but rarely.
Kb n mouse on foot. Vehicle on gamepad. Vehicle shooting n driving kb n mouse.


----------



## subn3t

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Third person. Driving depends on the situation first but rarely.
> Kb n mouse on foot. Vehicle on gamepad. Vehicle shooting n driving kb n mouse.


Pretty much this. I think I do a lot of controller on foot, but generally yeah, something like this.


----------



## skummm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *770class*
> 
> I think we need to have a custom bios that has a fan profile and clocks added in. So we can get rid of ab and px.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> a Custom Fan curve bios to keep the card below 80C would be awesome.


I posted just such a bios much earlier in this thread for those on air...










Edit: post #2834


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Gabe - that is fabsolutely beautiful !!


This^


----------



## Manac0r

Can anyone do me a real solid.

I would like to try an MaxAir bios with boost disabled. Currently core offset and extra voltage increase the boost to unstable clock levels.

Nvidia inspector reports GPU clock at 1126 with boost to 1329. Sometimes it hits 1329 other times it doesn't...my card is stable at 1400 +ish.

Is this viable? TIA


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manac0r*
> 
> Can anyone do me a real solid.
> 
> I would like to try an MaxAir bios with boost disabled. Currently core offset and extra voltage increase the boost to unstable clock levels.
> 
> Nvidia inspector reports GPU clock at 1126 with boost to 1329. Sometimes it hits 1329 other times it doesn't...my card is stable at 1400 +ish.
> 
> Is this viable? TIA


It worked fine on 347. 350 both cards clocked to the higher asic.


----------



## Ayahuasca

Is anyone getting the D3D error crash in GTA V with this card? Even on stock clocks.


----------



## Manac0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> It worked fine on 347. 350 both cards clocked to the higher asic.


Did you disable boost in the bios? Could you post the modded version? We're your clocks running at core offset plus base?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ayahuasca*
> 
> Is anyone getting the D3D error crash in GTA V with this card? Even on stock clocks.


D3D - is this same as the initialisation error? Mine was doing this on SC425 bios even at stock, needed to use Maxair to get my card stable...

With an Asic of 80.7% I would assume I need less voltage. I have my TX in first PCI-e (2.0 x16). Connected off two cables (1x 8 and 1 x 4 and 1 x 2 pin). Toughpower platinum 1200w.


----------



## Ayahuasca

I had the SC425 BIOS flashed yes.

Just flashed the max air bios. Is 1.255v really safe for air?

My air cooling is pretty good, I've never seen the card go over 70c when gaming with an aggressive fan profile.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ayahuasca*
> 
> Is anyone getting the D3D error crash in GTA V with this card? Even on stock clocks.


Yes. Disable steam and AB overlay, preferably close AB and use something like NV Inspector to raise PT and overclock.

Been fine for me since doing this. Worth noting I'm on the 425 non SC bios, all three cards running at their base clock of 1002mhz with 1150 boost.


----------



## Ayahuasca

I'm using PX 16 for overclocking.

I'll try disabling steam overlay.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ayahuasca*
> 
> I'm using PX 16 for overclocking.
> 
> I'll try disabling steam overlay.


I think it's just overlays in general the game dislikes. Seems to have worked for me, some people have reported rolling back to previous driver has also worked. The driver came out on release day, bit of a nightmare from a testing perspective so people might find 347.88 more stable if not also a little less optimised.

If I receive any more rendering errors next port of call for me will be to cap the frame rate at 60. Running on a 144hz refresh rate at the moment.


----------



## Ayahuasca

Also on 144hz.

Thing is the game worked fine for the first few days, didn't see that D3D crash at all till they patched the game.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ayahuasca*
> 
> Also on 144hz.
> 
> Thing is the game worked fine for the first few days, didn't see that D3D crash at all till they patched the game.


I can't recall when they patched it nor if I had a crash before hand. It was a good 6 or so hours before I received the first one.


----------



## The-Real-Link

Got mine in and it's been fantastic so far, IMO. 74.5% ASIC quality. 1125 default, boosting to around 1325 or so on most everything, or at least into the 1200s regularly. No issue with temps if I set to ~65% or so, even with more aggressive tests. Haven't tried OCing yet but so far I'm satisfied







.


----------



## Kidam101

So i just got my ek block and wanted to know if OP post is still the most up to date bios to
Flash under water, also my card is at 77% asic... Is it low or its me being picky??


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kidam101*
> 
> So i just got my ek block and wanted to know if OP post is still the most up to date bios to
> Flash under water, also my card is at 77% asic... Is it low or its me being picky??


Bios' in the OP are current and good to use.

77% is a pretty good, ~70% is average.


----------



## dentnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Does anyone on here have a NZXT Kraken G10 strapped onto their Titan X?
> Thinking about doing that with a Corsair H105 as a temp cooling solution until I am settled down into a place to hard line it.


I have a NZXT X41 with a G10 on my TX. It idle's at 26c and max temp I seen in GTA 5 were 40c. This with TX overclocked to a core of 1407mhz. If have want to know anything else please let me know. overall I am happy with how it performs. As I have not seen the TX down clock or have had any issue so far.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Anyone having problems with the stock cooler screws being stripped already when you go to take it off? I've tried everything short of drilling it out which is NOT something you want to do to a $1,000 card..... it's driving me nuts.


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I think it's just overlays in general the game dislikes. Seems to have worked for me, some people have reported rolling back to previous driver has also worked. The driver came out on release day, bit of a nightmare from a testing perspective so people might find 347.88 more stable if not also a little less optimised.
> 
> If I receive any more rendering errors next port of call for me will be to cap the frame rate at 60. Running on a 144hz refresh rate at the moment.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ayahuasca*
> 
> Also on 144hz.
> 
> Thing is the game worked fine for the first few days, didn't see that D3D crash at all till they patched the game.


Also close all software for peripheral devices. Just a couple months ago, I figured out razer synapse was causing Lords of the Fallen to crash. They also can conflict with each other... corsair recommends uninstalling all other mouse/keyboard software. I ended up just removing both. Logitech seems to be the least buggy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> Anyone having problems with the stock cooler screws being stripped already when you go to take it off? I've tried everything short of drilling it out which is NOT something you want to do to a $1,000 card..... it's driving me nuts.


I noticed they are tight. They have thread lock on them. If there is anything left, you could try to heat them up. Or you'll have to use something like this.. https://www.buyspeedout.com/


----------



## Kidam101

Thats weird ... Contact ur company


----------



## ahnafakeef

I'm setting up my cards right now but the monitor doesn't get any signal via the HDMI port. Could really use some advice on how I can solve it.

Tried both single card and SLi btw.

Edit- got it solved. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dentnu*
> 
> I have a NZXT X41 with a G10 on my TX. It idle's at 26c and max temp I seen in GTA 5 were 40c. This with TX overclocked to a core of 1407mhz. If have want to know anything else please let me know. overall I am happy with how it performs. As I have not seen the TX down clock or have had any issue so far.


Awesome, thank you! I will be throwing the H105 on it so i think I should be solid. Are you stock bios?


----------



## dentnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Awesome, thank you! I will be throwing the H105 on it so i think I should be solid. Are you stock bios?


Yes I am still on stock. I am waiting for sky to release his bios as i am done with benching for now. I was able to push card all the way to 1470mhz but must hit the cap on the stock bios as it would downclock for a bit and then go back to 1470mhz. You should have no problems with the H105 and should see around the same performance i am getting out of my x41.thanks for the rep


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dentnu*
> 
> Yes I am still on stock. I am waiting for sky to release his bios as i am done with benching for now. I was able to push card all the way to 1470mhz but must hit the cap on the stock bios as it would downclock for a bit and then go back to 1470mhz. You should have no problems with the H105 and should see around the same performance i am getting out of my x41.thanks for the rep


Oh sweet that is good news, what is your ASICs by chance? I am hoping to hit 1350 stable for gaming.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> Anyone having problems with the stock cooler screws being stripped already when you go to take it off? I've tried everything short of drilling it out which is NOT something you want to do to a $1,000 card..... it's driving me nuts.


One of mine was. Just have to pull up on the screw as your unscrewing and they come out. It is the screw itself usually that has bad threads, not the hole, at least it was on my case. I used some wire cutters like this and grabbed under the screw head and lifted up as I turned...came right out.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skummm*
> 
> I posted just such a bios much earlier in this thread for those on air...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: post #2834


I missed your first post...

A suggestion for you:

- Keep min fan the same as stock
- 60% at 70-77 is good
- Jump up to 65% at 78+

That would be perfect IMHO.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> 77% is a pretty good, ~70% is average.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kidam101*
> 
> So i just got my ek block and wanted to know if OP post is still the most up to date bios to
> Flash under water, also my card is at 77% asic... Is it low or its me being picky??


The mean seems to be about 73. So above that is above average.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manac0r*
> 
> Can anyone do me a real solid.
> 
> I would like to try an MaxAir bios with boost disabled. Currently core offset and extra voltage increase the boost to unstable clock levels.
> 
> Nvidia inspector reports GPU clock at 1126 with boost to 1329. Sometimes it hits 1329 other times it doesn't...my card is stable at 1400 +ish.
> 
> Is this viable? TIA


Install PX and enable K-boost. Clock and voltage will remain constant.


----------



## dentnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Oh sweet that is good news, what is your ASICs by chance? I am hoping to hit 1350 stable for gaming.


My ASIC is 69.4. You should be able to hit +1350mhz without any issues.


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dentnu*
> 
> My ASIC is 69.4. You should be able to hit +1350mhz without any issues.


Thanks once agian +Rep for more help


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dentnu*
> 
> My ASIC is 69.4. You should be able to hit +1350mhz without any issues.


Keep in mind that high ASIC does not always mean high OC. There are some with 80+ ASIC cards that can't go over 1400. There is still a "silicon lottery" factor involved. High ASIC generally implies you'll need less voltage to max out the card's OC, but does not mean the card will OC super high.


----------



## iRUSH

In one month this thread is nearly 6k posts deep and there's over 120 Titan X owners. Over 1 thousand dollars a piece lol. Scary yet awesome!


----------



## Wiz766

I might be missing something but I couldn't find the Titan X owners club sig code on the front page. Can anyone provide it for me?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> I might be missing something but I couldn't find the Titan X owners club sig code on the front page. Can anyone provide it for me?


Since @szeged is still on hiatus out cruising in his 'Stang, I came out with this:
*














[Official] nVIDIA GeForce GTX TITAN X Owner's Club















*

Code:



Code:


[center][b]
:medieval: [IMG]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG][URL=showthread.php?s=bd8d1313c09af4210eda3f9b5ad8a046&t=1546747][B] [Official] nVIDIA GeForce GTX TITAN X Owner's Club[/B][/URL][IMG]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG] :medieval: 
[/center][/b]

He can adopt it for the OP, or change it as he sees fit.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Since @szeged is still on hiatus out cruising in his 'Stang, I came out with this:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Official] nVIDIA GeForce GTX TITAN X Owner's Club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [center][b]
> :medieval: [IMG]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG][URL=showthread.php?s=bd8d1313c09af4210eda3f9b5ad8a046&t=1546747][B] [Official] nVIDIA GeForce GTX TITAN X Owner's Club [/B][/URL][IMG]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]:medieval:
> [/center][/b]
> 
> He can adopt it for the OP, or change it as he sees fit.


adding it to the OP now







looks good.

stang is already on the upgrade path









also on the warpath, 5.7 challengers and chargers getting a good view of taillights, ss camaros i can beat if the driver sucks lol.


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Since @szeged is still on hiatus out cruising in his 'Stang, I came out with this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Official] nVIDIA GeForce GTX TITAN X Owner's Club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [center][b]
> :medieval: [IMG]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG][URL=showthread.php?s=bd8d1313c09af4210eda3f9b5ad8a046&t=1546747][B] [Official] nVIDIA GeForce GTX TITAN X Owner's Club [/B][/URL][IMG]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]:medieval:
> [/center][/b]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He can adopt it for the OP, or change it as he sees fit.


You sir deserve a medal. Thank you.


----------



## skummm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *770class*
> 
> I think we need to have a custom bios that has a fan profile and clocks added in. So we can get rid of ab and px.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I missed your first post...
> 
> A suggestion for you:
> 
> - Keep min fan the same as stock
> - 60% at 70-77 is good
> - Jump up to 65% at 78+
> 
> That would be perfect IMHO.


With my modded fan profile the core never passed 66 C in testing.

I think it be unwise to have a 65% max fan setting with things like Furmark around


----------



## B-rock

Just ordered my Titan X, I am very excited to get rid of my 6950.


----------



## traxtech

I seem to be only able to get 1450 out of my titan x on air, i'm going full custom loop once my petg comes.. so im hoping i can squeeze abit more out of it


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> adding it to the OP now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks good.
> 
> stang is already on the upgrade path
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also on the warpath, 5.7 challengers and chargers getting a good view of taillights, ss camaros i can beat if the driver sucks lol.


Assuming it's the GT500 mentioned in your sig? What year and mods? I've had half a dozen stangs. I'm a fan!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> Assuming it's the GT500 mentioned in your sig? What year and mods? I've had half a dozen stangs. I'm a fan!


its actually a new 2015 ecoboost 2.3 turbo


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> its actually a new 2015 ecoboost 2.3 turbo, mods so far include, new intercooler, new exhaust, new intake, cobb tune, new downpipe, waiting on a bigger turbo upgrade then built internals.
> 
> should be putting down around 470 whp by the time im "done" until i want to go twin turbo + more aggressive tune.
> 
> id kill someone for a gt500. This is my new DD tho so the new independant rear suspension and new interior won me over.


OMG I forgot Ford made one of those! I need one now! My 2nd mustang was an 84 1/2 SVO w/2.3 Turbo and its measly 175 hp lol.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> OMG I forgot Ford made one of those! I need one now! My 2nd mustang was an 84 1/2 SVO w/2.3 Turbo and its measly 175 hp lol.


man i remember the old 4 bangers from the 80s....such a dissapointment lol.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skummm*
> 
> With my modded fan profile the core never passed 66 C in testing.
> 
> I think it be unwise to have a 65% max fan setting with things like Furmark around


Well, you can always just keep 65% until 85, then go a bit higher til 90, then max out the fan at 91+.


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> man i remember the old 4 bangers from the 80s....such a dissapointment lol.


No doubt. Especially when my 2015 Trailhawk Cherokee would run against the old 5.0 Fox and it's a SUV lol!!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> No doubt. Especially when my 2015 Trailhawk Cherokee would run against the old 5.0 Fox and it's a SUV lol!!


yeah ford was doin some crazy stuff during the foxbody era of the stang, hope they dont repeat past mistakes lol.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> adding it to the OP now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks good.


LOL, funny that you responded within 2 minutes after my "on hiatus" comment.







Thanks!


----------



## B-rock

So i just ordered from the Nvidia site, I know its out of stock everywhere else but it didnt mention anything about delays when i bought it from their site. Am I going to be waiting for a bit until I get the card?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-rock*
> 
> So i just ordered from the Nvidia site, I know its out of stock everywhere else but it didnt mention anything about delays when i bought it from their site. Am I going to be waiting for a bit until I get the card?


If it let you order on their site, it will probably ship within a day or two.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-rock*
> 
> So i just ordered from the Nvidia site, I know its out of stock everywhere else but it didnt mention anything about delays when i bought it from their site. Am I going to be waiting for a bit until I get the card?


What Sheyster said regarding shipment. In a few hours expect an invoice (unless it was already sent to you in your email) but check your email tomorrow for a shipment conformation. And if it's any consolation my Titan X came from them, and even on the stock bios it was doing 1400+ MHz (albeit fluctuating a lot) but on Sheyster's 1.255v bios I'm rock solid ( so far) @ 1531 MHz.

Also I'd love a turbo on my Focus with all this talks of szeged's beefed out machine, but considering my car is just a 4 cylinder 2.0L it seems like a waste as much as I would enjoy being in such an inconspicuous car with 200+ bhp and torques. Sadly though Cali has stupid regulations when it comes to aftermarket parts thanks to the Air Research Board







.


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> What Sheyster said regarding shipment. In a few hours expect an invoice (unless it was already sent to you in your email) but check your email tomorrow for a shipment conformation. And if it's any consolation my Titan X came from them, and even on the stock bios it was doing 1400+ MHz (albeit fluctuating a lot) but on Sheyster's 1.255v bios I'm rock solid ( so far) @ 1531 MHz.
> 
> Also I'd love a turbo on my Focus with all this talks of szeged's beefed out machine, but considering my car is just a 4 cylinder 2.0L it seems like a waste as much as I would enjoy being in such an inconspicuous car with 200+ bhp and torques. Sadly though Cali has stupid regulations when it comes to aftermarket parts thanks to the Air Research Board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I wish they made a kit for 2012. Someday


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> One of mine was. Just have to pull up on the screw as your unscrewing and they come out. It is the screw itself usually that has bad threads, not the hole, at least it was on my case. I used some wire cutters like this and grabbed under the screw head and lifted up as I turned...came right out.


Unfortunately that's impossible, the screw stripped on mine is not one of the four GPU screws, it's one of the side ones that doesn't stick up at all. It's completely flat against the pcb so there's no room to grab under it with wire cutters etc.. I think i might've even scratched some of the pcb trying to get this piece of trash thing out too, which is scary as hell.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-rock*
> 
> So i just ordered from the Nvidia site, I know its out of stock everywhere else but it didnt mention anything about delays when i bought it from their site. Am I going to be waiting for a bit until I get the card?


Unless they pick you as one of the random "order investigation" candidates that they randomly choose and make you wait 1 to 2 days for (called and yelled at them and they took me right off the list and shipped a couple hours later....morons) then you should get the shipping confirmation e-mail within 24 hours of ordering if it's on a weekday.


----------



## 770class

thanks for the fan profile advice. Now I have to figure out how to edit a bios. I couldnt find that other bios posted with the edited fan profile.


----------



## skummm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *770class*
> 
> thanks for the fan profile advice. Now I have to figure out how to edit a bios. I couldnt find that other bios posted with the edited fan profile.


I linked to it 2 pages ago









It is in post #2834 (page 57) in this thread


----------



## HatallaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4hwgenxx*
> 
> so far this is my best on air!!!
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4617020


I think there is something wrong with your set up.

I got the same CPU too and I just scored 17453...


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> I think there is something wrong with your set up.
> 
> I got the same CPU too and I just scored 17453...


Most likely on standard (non extreme) preset? Sounds about right given the Physics score.









9410 is perfectly respectable given his spec.


----------



## HatallaS

Wait that's the extreme... I think I am wrong then, I only use the free version which I think is not the extreme!? Can't check I am on my phone.


----------



## GorillaSceptre

So tempted to pick one up.. Whats with the prices on Amazon, scarcity? It's the only place i can order from.


----------



## Baasha

Hnnnnhhhhhhhhhhhh...


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorillaSceptre*
> 
> So tempted to pick one up.. Whats with the prices on Amazon, scarcity? It's the only place i can order from.


Baasha has them all.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> I wish they made a kit for 2012. Someday


It's odd how that version was skipped but I think that's around the time Ford changed everything in the Focus line and introduced Eco engines. My Dad (former master technician for Ford) told me how many issues these new models are having. I think I'll try and get some more sway bars for my car. Nothing like taking obscene turns at 50 mph lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorillaSceptre*
> 
> So tempted to pick one up.. Whats with the prices on Amazon, scarcity? It's the only place i can order from.


Most likely scarcity yes. I wanted to order from EVGA directly but they never seemed to get any in stock either. I pretty much gave up waiting and bought from Nvidia directly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Hnnnnhhhhhhhhhhhh...



4.8 million PPD @ folding with those bad boys


----------



## Pandora's Box

holy crap.

(top right is off center) lol


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> Unfortunately that's impossible, the screw stripped on mine is not one of the four GPU screws, it's one of the side ones that doesn't stick up at all. It's completely flat against the pcb so there's no room to grab under it with wire cutters etc.. I think i might've even scratched some of the pcb trying to get this piece of trash thing out too, which is scary as hell.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> Unless they pick you as one of the random "order investigation" candidates that they randomly choose and make you wait 1 to 2 days for (called and yelled at them and they took me right off the list and shipped a couple hours later....morons) then you should get the shipping confirmation e-mail within 24 hours of ordering if it's on a weekday.


Man you still haven't learnt how to use Multi Quote.
You are beyond help.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Hnnnnhhhhhhhhhhhh...


Wth. Errr evga sc units. So ure selling ure nvidia titan x??
Isnt their warantty not transferable atm??


----------



## Pandora's Box

The superclock cards are really amazing, 1300MHz boost right out of the box


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Man you still haven't learnt how to use Multi Quote.
> You are beyond help.


Will never happen, people have been telling for a long time


----------



## HatallaS

I have been reading the first post many times now. But I am a little (very much actually) thick. Any one did a video how to yet?

I am scared of screwing it up and end up with an expensive paper weight.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Well I'm pretty ticked.

Loaded up GTA V, heard a pop from my gpu and my screen went black. Code 62, vga light on... Booted with 670 and Titan X not recognized whatsoever.

No stock for replacement's anywhere. Amazon can refund me nearly $100 less than I paid thanks to the improving Canadian dollar... I am mad.

Maxair bios, 1.255v 1450/8034 43c tops under water.

How fast is EVGA on a normal RMA for these things? I had an advanced RMA for a 980 that was super fast, but I can't really shell out the dough this time. I'm sitting here with a dead Titan X, hungry as hell for GTA and no clue what to do about it.


----------



## WaXmAn

Best bet is to do the Advanced RMA to EVGA.......I don't think id want to wait on Amazon









OR

Send that one back to Amazon for refund and get one overnight-ed from NV direct


----------



## Nunzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaXmAn*
> 
> Best bet is to do the Advanced RMA to EVGA.......I don't think id want to wait on Amazon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR
> 
> Send that one back to Amazon for refund and get one overnight-ed from NV direct


FYI ordered 2 from NVidia next day air

They came on time with know problems


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaXmAn*
> 
> Best bet is to do the Advanced RMA to EVGA.......I don't think id want to wait on Amazon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR
> 
> Send that one back to Amazon for refund and get one overnight-ed from NV direct


Looks like I'll be waiting a while either way.









I'll need the dough before I can score another. I'm just going to refund it, take the loss, grab one whenever Amazon processes the refund.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> The superclock cards are really amazing, 1300MHz boost right out of the box with the SC 425 BIOS


Fixed...


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Fixed...


True true. One can't be picky when buying these cards though. I wanted EVGA and didn't care whether it was a SC or regular card. If it's in stock, you just gotta buy whatever is available.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> Well I'm pretty ticked.
> 
> Loaded up GTA V, heard a pop from my gpu and my screen went black. Code 62, vga light on... Booted with 670 and Titan X not recognized whatsoever.
> 
> No stock for replacement's anywhere. Amazon can refund me nearly $100 less than I paid thanks to the improving Canadian dollar... I am mad.
> 
> Maxair bios, 1.255v 1450/8034 43c tops under water.
> 
> How fast is EVGA on a normal RMA for these things? I had an advanced RMA for a 980 that was super fast, but I can't really shell out the dough this time. I'm sitting here with a dead Titan X, hungry as hell for GTA and no clue what to do about it.


And this is why I'm hesitant about pushing more volts than stock voltage. $1000 is a lot to risk for a few more MHz.


----------



## romanlegion13th

got my 2 Titans in SLI running at 1410mhz +208core +49Mv stock Bios
temp dont go over 75oc, thinking of wayer cooling though as ive got a small Corair 350D
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*


thanks for the signature


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> And this is why I'm hesitant about pushing more volts than stock voltage. $1000 is a lot to risk for a few more MHz.


Probably not the voltage if he just booted up the game. Plus, 1.25v really isn't much compared to some of guys benching in here at max voltage (1.274v).


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Probably not the voltage if he just booted up the game. Plus, 1.25v really isn't much compared to some of guys benching in here at max voltage (1.274v).


Right, and it had been running excellently for many hours prior to it popping. I did forget to mention that I changed the power limit from 110%, which it has been on for days, to 120% just today not long before the card died. Still seems weird, and it was about five seconds after loading the game.


----------



## bracco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> I run 1400core/8000mem as a 24/7 gaming profile in PX, stable on the original Cyclops bios with max voltage @ 1.130. I only run higher OCs for benchmarks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> I'm glad the good ol' Clopsy Biosy is working out for you, sir.


What one is the "original" bios Cyclops made? I am solid on the 1.28 but wouldnt mind seeing how things run with a lower voltage for 24/7.


----------



## bfedorov11

Wow, just tried the cyclops 1.3 bios.. I haven't tried it since going on water.. efficiency went up! Gained over 100 point in 3dmark ultra. I scored 9000 with 1500/1950. With just 9mhz more on the core...


2000 mem benches now too


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Hnnnnhhhhhhhhhhhh...


...single-slot cooler + X99 E-WS + Win 10 / DX12 > can get seven Titan X in one machine (theoretically, that is...) ...for your 8K build


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> Wow, just tried the cyclops 1.3 bios.. I haven't tried it since going on water.. efficiency went up! Gained over 100 point in 3dmark ultra. I scored 9000 with 1500/1950. With just 9mhz more on the core...
> 
> 
> 2000 mem benches now too


Were your old runs with the .88 driver and now you're on the newer one? That could also explain it.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bracco*
> 
> What one is the "original" bios Cyclops made? I am solid on the 1.28 but wouldnt mind seeing how things run with a lower voltage for 24/7.


Doesn't look like it's listed on the OP anymore, but I can shoot it to you when I get home. Voltage tops out with it at 1.24 I believe....you can get really high scores in benchmarks using 1.28-1.31 voltage bioses, but honestly those are way, way too much for me, even with a good custom loop...no need to be pumping that much voltage through $1,000 GPUs for 24x7 gaming when we can give up 20-50mhz and drop down to like 1.15-1.21 volts tops and still hit 1400-1450mhz easily...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> I have been reading the first post many times now. But I am a little (very much actually) thick. Any one did a video how to yet?
> 
> I am scared of screwing it up and end up with an expensive paper weight.


if you are talking about flashing your card... A video will not make it more straight forward
it is very easy: for one card:

1) get the nvflash version posted in the OP
2) unzip it
3) place the bios you want to flash to in that folder
4) open dev manager - select your vga adapter, disable the driver.
5) drag and drop the new bnios onto the nvflash.exe icon
6) hit the "y" key every time asked.
7) enable the display driver
8) restart.


----------



## bracco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Doesn't look like it's listed on the OP anymore, but I can shoot it to you when I get home. Voltage tops out with it at 1.24 I believe....you can get really high scores in benchmarks using 1.28-1.31 voltage bioses, but honestly those are way, way too much for me, even with a good custom loop...no need to be pumping that much voltage through $1,000 GPUs for 24x7 gaming when we can give up 20-50mhz and drop down to like 1.15-1.21 volts tops and still hit 1400-1450mhz easily...


Thanks, I would greatly appreciate that. Fully agree. Makes me sad to hear Smokey broke his card while pushing it. As far as I know, he is the first.


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bracco*
> 
> Thanks, I would greatly appreciate that. Fully agree. Makes me sad to hear Smokey broke his card while pushing it. As far as I know, he is the first.


 GM200-Mod.zip 221k .zip file


I couldn't find it so I remade it. Here's the "original" Cyclops BIOS.


----------



## bracco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> GM200-Mod.zip 221k .zip file
> 
> 
> I couldn't find it so I remade it. Here's the "original" Cyclops BIOS.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> GM200-Mod.zip 221k .zip file
> 
> 
> I couldn't find it so I remade it. Here's the "original" Cyclops BIOS.


Thanks Cyclops!

Mind giving a quick rundown on what the changes are with this one?


----------



## supermi

deleted (mixes up several replies from different threads in one post , SHEESH)


----------



## DADDYDC650

Add me to the list OP. Doubt you will though since you have a big issue with me for some odd reason.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bracco*
> 
> Thanks, I would greatly appreciate that. Fully agree. Makes me sad to hear Smokey broke his card while pushing it. As far as I know, he is the first.


I think this was a fluke. He had just barely loaded GTA when it went out on him. I don't think he had even started to play yet.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Add me to the list OP. Doubt you will though since you have a big issue with me for some odd reason.


You can add yourself:

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1dkOh7cERN-HfnAfbDmukNIeHs69v-xIAUFjhPp-0yKE/viewform


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bracco*
> 
> Thanks Cyclops!
> 
> Mind giving a quick rundown on what the changes are with this one?


Cyclops beat me to it!

It's just 400w TDP w/ 1216 base + 1304 boost clocks. Note that GPU-Z's readings won't be accurate; you'll see what I mean if you add +mhz to core (mem is accurate though I think) and notice what the core actually changes to in-game using RivaTuner/overlay.

That bios should just about top out @ ~1.2374v at anything over +62mV, but how much voltage draw will depend on your cards' ASIC.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> You can add yourself:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1dkOh7cERN-HfnAfbDmukNIeHs69v-xIAUFjhPp-0yKE/viewform


You da man.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Add me to the list OP. Doubt you will though since you have a big issue with me for some odd reason.


i dont got any problems with your or anyone on ocn









i see you found the form to add yourself though, i really need to make it a lot bigger or something lol, i get a lot of pms every day asking for a form to fill out to be auto added


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i dont got any problems with your or anyone on ocn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i see you found the form to add yourself though, i really need to make it a lot bigger or something lol, i get a lot of pms every day asking for a form to fill out to be auto added


That's really good to know. I was hoping you weren't holding any hard feelings over that tiny dispute in regards to the 780 and 6GB of VRAM.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> That's really good to know. I was hoping you weren't holding any hard feelings over that tiny dispute in regards to the 780 and 6GB of VRAM.


nope







disputes are always fun imo, forums would be boring without them.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> Has the Skyn3t bios become publicly available? I'd like to use that instead of the maxair bios, see how it goes.
> 
> I disabled my pagefile all together and have been playing GTA V fine since the patch. 16gb ram.


I checked my pagefile and it's at 32gb. My ram is also 32gb. Should i disable it as i tried to play gta 5 again today after it downloaded an update and it froze on the first loading screen!


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Your in luck:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's also a bunch of vids for older cards from the 780's upwards, with the same cooler too!!!


At 2:20 are those screws for the slot cover important? As my accelero 4 didn't came with those kind of screws so i couldn't use anything there. I did use by the way this black metal piece that goes on top and secures the whole card in place.


----------



## Splave

anyone measure voltage with a DMM, Im getting 1.08v measured from the backside of the core on the cyclops 1.3v bios


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Man you still haven't learnt how to use Multi Quote.
> You are beyond help.


Oh look, the rare forumian bridge troll in it's natural habitat....it even does it's trademark assumptions about people they know nothing about. Astounding... *camera clicks*


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> Wow, just tried the cyclops 1.3 bios.. I haven't tried it since going on water.. efficiency went up! Gained over 100 point in 3dmark ultra. I scored 9000 with 1500/1950. With just 9mhz more on the core...
> 
> 
> 2000 mem benches now too


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> anyone measure voltage with a DMM, Im getting 1.08v measured from the backside of the core on the cyclops 1.3v bios


Using stock bios with OC of 1,451mhz Core and +100 memory i was showing 1.161v in precision x/ gpu-z, measuring with multi-meter it was sitting at around 1.14v, so the software actually isn't too far off for me at least. Although now that i have a 2nd TITAN X the measurements might be a bit more random.


----------



## hotrod717

Having some fun with my new 4790k while the Champion is in standby for some frosty weather.



TX seems to have some trouble with Heaven X. 50-70mhz lower than other benches on ave. Only bench I've seen any type of artifacts. Even down to 1450.
Think it may be about time to break out some chillie willie.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> anyone measure voltage with a DMM, Im getting 1.08v measured from the backside of the core on the cyclops 1.3v bios


yep, post 3842. With kboost enabled so voltage stays max or loaded with valley/firestrike ext, with any bios that sets volts to 1.281 or higher, I was reading 1.272-1.274v max. Also have to make sure you have a good ground, or wont read steady.


----------



## ryanallan

With all this talk of running with lower voltage to save the card but compromising with lower performance, I remembered our X's can make use of MFAA. So I fired up BF4 and decided to do a little test.
The Ultra setting comes with a default of 4x MSAA. I compared this with 2x MFAA, which is supposed to be roughly the same in quality but requires 1/2 the power, and 4xMFAA which is supposed to be 2x the quality of 4x MSAA but requires the power of 4x MSAA.
Any who, here is a graph of frames per second over time.
Conclusion, turning MFAA on will net a quite nice bump in FPS.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I think this was a fluke. He had just barely loaded GTA when it went out on him. I don't think he had even started to play yet.


I think it was definitely bad luck. Took the block off and it looks like a power regulator actually cracked or whatever part number 1r0 is. No nsfw pics sorry.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Having some fun with my new 4790k while the Champion is in standby for some frosty weather.
> 
> 
> 
> TX seems to have some trouble with Heaven X. 50-70mhz lower than other benches on ave. Only bench I've seen any type of artifacts. Even down to 1450.
> Think it may be about time to break out some chillie willie.


...not atypical for HWBot ver. of Heaven X to have a lower max by 40+ MHz or so compared to other benchies...a real GPU torture chamber...


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Were your old runs with the .88 driver and now you're on the newer one? That could also explain it.


No, it was the same driver.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryanallan*
> 
> With all this talk of running with lower voltage to save the card but compromising with lower performance, I remembered our X's can make use of MFAA. So I fired up BF4 and decided to do a little test.
> The Ultra setting comes with a default of 4x MSAA. I compared this with 2x MFAA, which is supposed to be roughly the same in quality but requires 1/2 the power, and 4xMFAA which is supposed to be 2x the quality of 4x MSAA but requires the power of 4x MSAA.
> Any who, here is a graph of frames per second over time.
> Conclusion, turning MFAA on will net a quite nice bump in FPS.


Shoulda included 2xMSAA for comparison sake.

I woulda thought 2xMFAA would give a bigger performance jump over that.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...not atypical for HWBot ver. of Heaven X to have a lower max by 40+ MHz or so compared to other benchies...a real GPU torture chamber...


I'll try this out tonight , running Heaven HD 4.0 and i sustained 1633 mhz core during that run Ultra tessellation as per JPM rules , but i had a feeling other benches could go higher.

With my weenie 4 cores i stay away from FS lol until i put the dosh down for a 5960x









I have not tried Heaven X ? is that a version prior to 4 ?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> I'll try this out tonight , running Heaven HD 4.0 and i sustained 1633 mhz core during that run Ultra tessellation as per JPM rules , but i had a feeling other benches could go higher.
> 
> With my weenie 4 cores i stay away from FS lol until i put the dosh down for a 5960x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have not tried Heaven X ? is that a version prior to 4 ?


...The HWBot version of Heaven is older, Heaven 2.0 I believe (the X just stands for extreme / DX11 test as opposed to the basic / DX9 test)...on most of my GPU setups (AMD and NVidia), I can run much higher clocks on the (current) Heaven 4 than the older version HWbot has > download link http://downloads.hwbot.org/downloads/hwbot_unigine_heaven_v103/index.htm


----------



## 770class

Does anybody have the stock asus titan x bios. I backed up mine but lost it. I want to have it on hand just in case something happens.


----------



## Manac0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *770class*
> 
> Does anybody have the stock asus titan x bios. I backed up mine but lost it. I want to have it on hand just in case something happens.


I have one I will PM you later, stuck at work, so if nothing turns up I'll do it when I get back!

Also just because, I decided stop Maxair bios, as temp were getting a little uncomfortable for everyday use, even with fan set to 100% (saw temps creeping as high as 89)

Instead I'm using the modded stock (GM200425). I can still hit 1407mhz but with less voltage, I do have to set the card to PL 120% and voltage +74mV (which is still less than Maxair) but temps never exceed high 60's with an aggressive fan curve. Will do some more tweaking as not a fan of k boost for gaming.

I think my problem is using GTAV as my testing game, anyone recommended something more stable that will push the card?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manac0r*
> 
> I have one I will PM you later, stuck at work, so if nothing turns up I'll do it when I get back!
> 
> Also just because, I decided stop Maxair bios, as temp were getting a little uncomfortable for everyday use, even with fan set to 100% (saw temps creeping as high as 89)
> 
> Instead I'm using the modded stock (GM200425). I can still hit 1407mhz but with less voltage, I do have to set the card to PL 120% and voltage +74mV (which is still less than Maxair) but temps never exceed high 60's with an aggressive fan curve. Will do some more tweaking as not a fan of k boost for gaming.
> 
> I think my problem is using GTAV as my testing game, anyone recommended something more stable that will push the card?


Codaw.


----------



## shadow85

Hey guys I just want some info on how hot these cards get on stock air? Would be ok to run a pair in SLI and game for hours or will it get too hot?

Normally graphics cards run pretty hot in my room/case. I currently have dual MSI GTX 980 gamings in a Phanteks Luxe case, and they can reach 71°C and 77°C (in winter) even with 100% fan. Would 2 Titan X get this hot also, or even hotter?

If it would run OK, in my situation, would I be able to overclock and use the SLI Titan X 24/7.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *770class*
> 
> Does anybody have the stock asus titan x bios. I backed up mine but lost it. I want to have it on hand just in case something happens.


Here ya go :

AsusTitanX1.zip 150k .zip file


----------



## GiveMeHope

GPU-Z can't save my bios. Any reason for that? It's confusing.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

EVGA Europe has these bad boys back in stock:-

http://eu.evga.com/products/prodlist.asp?family=GeForce+TITAN+Series+Family

I just ordered my two, so grab em while their hot boys!!!


----------



## carlhil2

Sadly, i'm waiting on MC to get them in stock to buy my second card...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Having some fun with my new 4790k while the Champion is in standby for some frosty weather.
> 
> 
> 
> TX seems to have some trouble with Heaven X. 50-70mhz lower than other benches on ave. Only bench I've seen any type of artifacts. Even down to 1450.
> Think it may be about time to break out some chillie willie.


very nice! there is a significant difference in the tess level in the old version of heaven (much less tess than 4.0) and seemingly less optimized code... that's likely the reason for lower clocks. 4.0 actually will run hotter - cause it can run higher clocks. But, damn- what a PIA to have to downgrade to win7 to run some of these bot benches. They really have to fix that... especially with w10 coming. Will be the equivalent to having to have a Vista boot drive today.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Hnnnnhhhhhhhhhhhh...


...er, why? lol.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> ...er, why? lol.


Because he doesnt know how to overclock So he buys pre-ocd cards


----------



## Silent Scone

Literally the difference is ...nothing. Different boost table and core frequency. It's not even the money, it's just...I don't even know. Just as well you don't have to justify yourself to others Baasha, because that's crazy. Not in a good way either lol.


----------



## Jpmboy

maybe some of his reference cards can be picked up for cheap.


----------



## Ayahuasca

Slightly wary about running the maxair bios now at 1.255v after reading about that guys Titan X popping on the same ones and under water.


----------



## Kidam101

So right now whats the king of sli / water bios with titan x ;( i feel sorry for the guy that blown his card we should all donate since hes giving us the bounderies of the card !!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ayahuasca*
> 
> Slightly wary about running the maxair bios now at 1.255v after reading about that guys Titan X popping on the same ones and under water.


I've been running 1.274V without issue. Sometimes a weak component passes QA but fails with use over time. It may have failed even on the stock bios for all we know.


----------



## Silent Scone

Not worth fretting over. You'll have one or two reported incidents turn into an epidemic if the internet had it's way







.

Flextronics having been making these cards for years now - although the NCP4206 and co-regulative components aren't blistering when you compare them to what is used on custom AIB partner PCBs they do as advertised if you're not silly with them. A high number of (reported) failures I would wager are from manufacturing defects that may or may not only appear when pushed above the conventional operation.

Should always expect occasional rotten luck when overclocking any components, whether there be smoke involved or less dramatical no POST


----------



## Ayahuasca

Should probably put it under water but it's finding the time, parts in stock and knowledge to do it as I've never watercooled.


----------



## burningrave101

ASUS GTX Titan X in stock at Amazon for $999.99:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00V7C9N26/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&tag=hardfocom-20


----------



## MunneY

Looks like Amazon finally has stock..

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00V7C9N26/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00V7C9N26&linkCode=as2&tag=them0971-20&linkId=AYX7IDPVCKRRQSI4

oops. was late LOL.


----------



## Silent Scone

Lol, that was quick.


----------



## B-rock

This sucks, just ordered from NVidia directly yesterday at 1130am and still no shipping confirmation


----------



## seross69

finally got to play with my card and I think I am pleased with it. ASIC Score of 64.3 and am able to run heaven Bench mark with 1450 MHZ and +100mhz on memory on stock bios and got the below heaven score..


----------



## B-rock

Phew, i was able to cancel with NVidia as it was still under review in accounting apparently and ordered from Amazon. Thanks for the quick links guys.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ayahuasca*
> 
> Slightly wary about running the maxair bios now at 1.255v after reading about that guys Titan X popping on the same ones and under water.


Well then definitely don't flash rny bench BIOS, opt33's BIOS, or the 2 Cyclops BIOS (1.28 and 1.31).









If you're worried, just roll with the SC 425 BIOS.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ayahuasca*
> 
> Slightly wary about running the maxair bios now at 1.255v after reading about that guys Titan X popping on the same ones and under water.


My first old 8800 ultra blew within 2 weeks of use at stock, never overclocked, had factory installed waterblock....smelled like burned electronics. GPUs do not have the quality control methods/testing capability that intels has with cpu's.

Increasing voltage up to cards limits of 1.274 should decrease lifespan of electronics over the years, but isnt going to cause one to fail in 2 weeks. Just unlucky/bad component that failed. Even some intels cpus die within weeks at stock...it is just very rare for cpus, much more common for gpus and motherboards, both of which have rma rates around 1 in 100, vs cpus less than 1 in 10K. If there are 200 titan x's on this thread, then statistically someone else needs to blow....just not mine.


----------



## KraxKill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> f there are 200 titan x's on this thread, then statistically someone else needs to blow....just not mine.


Bro! Karma!


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ayahuasca*
> 
> Slightly wary about running the maxair bios now at 1.255v after reading about that guys Titan X popping on the same ones and under water.


Forget how long I have had my Titan X on the 1.255v bios but so far so good. It could of been a competent that was already on it's last legs but made it through quality control just barely. The stock bios isn't that bad, but when I used it prior to flashing my core speeds were erratic and somewhat hurting performance, even with a block. The new bios (Max air) has been wonderful for me. Folds and games like a dream at temps similar to my 780ti under water, but then again it's been getting warmer here.

I'm thinking of putting a fan (somehow) on the side of my card so it partially cools the backplate and PCB. It isn't necessary but it wouldn't hurt to have some airflow and water cooling the beast down.


----------



## NuRoWnD

Was just reading through this and saw another titan x popped. Sorry for your loss. Same thing happened to one of my titan x's along with another user on the Evga forums. Mine happened only after an hour of gaming on it, card was stock, screen went black and card sparked/popped. There was a burning smell coming from the power connectors, maybe inductor blew? Took Nvidia 3 weeks to get me a replacement, all running fine now. If it's an Evga card they should get one to you very quickly, not like nvidia lol


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NuRoWnD*
> 
> Was just reading through this and saw another titan x popped. Sorry for your loss. Same thing happened to one of my titan x's along with another user on the Evga forums. Mine happened only after an hour of gaming on it, card was stock, screen went black and card sparked/popped. There was a burning smell coming from the power connectors, maybe inductor blew? Took Nvidia 3 weeks to get me a replacement, all running fine now. If it's an Evga card they should get one to you very quickly, not like nvidia lol


That doesn't give me much hope if my card kicks the bucket lol. IF EVGA ever had any stock on their site I would of bought it right away (before I spent my EVGA bucks on a z87 Classified board).


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Your in luck:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's also a bunch of vids for older cards from the 780's upwards, with the same cooler too!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> At 2:20 are those screws for the slot cover important? As my accelero 4 didn't came with those kind of screws so i couldn't use anything there. I did use by the way this black metal piece that goes on top and secures the whole card in place.


I'm not sure bud, I just posted the vid to help ya out. Perhaps one of the water-cooling experts, who are more qualified than me could answer that for you???


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NuRoWnD*
> 
> Was just reading through this and saw another titan x popped. Sorry for your loss. Same thing happened to one of my titan x's along with another user on the Evga forums. Mine happened only after an hour of gaming on it, card was stock, screen went black and card sparked/popped. There was a burning smell coming from the power connectors, maybe inductor blew? Took Nvidia 3 weeks to get me a replacement, all running fine now. If it's an Evga card they should get one to you very quickly, not like nvidia lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> That doesn't give me much hope if my card kicks the bucket lol. IF EVGA ever had any stock on their site I would of bought it right away (before I spent my EVGA bucks on a z87 Classified board).


...feel sorry for the guys with popped Titan X. The VRM section was identified as weakish (when talking about extensively oc'ed GM200) to begin with; below a comp of a similar-layout reference 780 Ti and then 780 Ti Classified and its VRM; needless to add that for prolonged oc'ing, I much prefer the custom PCBs over reference.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burningrave101*
> 
> ASUS GTX Titan X in stock at Amazon for $999.99:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00V7C9N26/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&tag=hardfocom-20


Man Amazon sucks. Sent my Titan X back today for a refund and asked if they could change it to an exchange for this, since there's stock. I even took it up with a supervisor... _They don't have the technology._

Now to wait forever for the refund.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...feel sorry for the guys with popped Titan X. The VRM section was identified as weakish (when talking about extensively oc'ed GM200) to begin with; below a comp of a similar-layout reference 780 Ti and then 780 Ti Classified and its VRM; needless to add that for prolonged oc'ing, I much prefer the custom PCBs over reference.


I examined the pcb, and there was a cracked inductor near the off-white fan header. Labelled 1r0.

Anyways, I appreciate all the condolences on the forum guys but I have my sweet 670 to guide me through hard times.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Sorry dp


----------



## SmoothD

Guys, one week with my card and a couple of questions if you can help me,

- im concerned about temps, right now on air, idle temp around 45c, gaming goes to 83 quickly but just using the stock bios no overclock. Card down clocks with temp but trying to keep it quiet. What are your fan settigns when gaming o air? (65% fan speed on mine). Replaced TIM on the card with no diference.

- overclocking my card, ASIC 64, i hit PT of 110% at stock volts @ 1400mhz, will an increase in voltage with stock BIOS makes any difference to the overclock if im hitting PT limit of 110, need to flash the card.? looking for 1400mhz on air.

- Last question, with my single card, is it posible to run GTA V in 3DVision on the 1440p res of the SWIFT.? Have to turn down settings?

Thx for the help


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> *Man Amazon sucks. Sent my Titan X back today for a refund and asked if they could change it to an exchange for this, since there's stock. I even took it up with a supervisor... They don't have the technology.*
> 
> Now to wait forever for the refund.
> I examined the pcb, and there was a cracked inductor near the off-white fan header. Labelled 1r0.
> 
> Anyways, I appreciate all the condolences on the forum guys but I have my sweet 670 to guide me through hard times.


Thats funny I did the exact same thing. Two weeks of waiting for my defective Titan X to be replaced and they simply refused to swap it over and I will have to wait 2-3 days for my money back. I took it up as high as I could and in the end the lead supervisor wanted nothing but to push his policies. I will be taking my money elsewhere.


----------



## romanlegion13th

980ti released on 26th of may is this a joke
gm200 chip cut down 6gb vram this cant be true


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> 980ti released on 26th of may is this a joke
> gm200 chip cut down 6gb vram this cant be true


My guess is that it won't even be cut down. I'm betting faster than Titan-X (at least default vs default clocks... probably exact average OC clocks) but with half the VRAM and $200-350 less money.


----------



## romanlegion13th

looking at putting my cards under water
going to leave my h100 in and just add a GPU loop, as i was advised off a nice guy off this forum

cant find the EK blocks in anywhere in the UK, where have you UK guys been getting them from?
whats the difference in the fully closed blocks and the nickel ones? anything i should think of?

one of my cards are Asus it has a anity tamper sticker on a screw what do yo guys do with it?
are Asus bad for RTM?


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> My guess is that it won't even be cut down. I'm betting faster than Titan-X (at least default vs default clocks... probably exact average OC clocks) but with half the VRAM and $200-350 less money.


yeah thats bad i though this card would not be out untill September
if this is true they milked the Titan X owners
but a few games use more that 6gb vram at 4K so you need Titan x at 4k


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> if this is true they milked the Titan X owners


This should have been obvious to everyone from the moment the card was announced.
Quote:


> yeah thats bad i though this card would not be out untill September


Why is it bad? That doesn't make any sense to me...


----------



## RedM00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> yeah thats bad i though this card would not be out untill September
> if this is true they milked the Titan X owners
> but a few games use more that 6gb vram at 4K so you need Titan x at 4k


The way I see it, the 12 GB vram gives me a reason not to upgrade for awhile(most likely till the next titan like card). When moving to my next card, it needs to have > 12GB since all factors need to increase, not just speed









But yeah, if it's faster and cheaper, then I'll be sad.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> 980ti released on 26th of may is this a joke
> gm200 chip cut down 6gb vram this cant be true


Only thing that would not be a side-grade (or downgrade) with GM200 is a PCB with beefed up power section and an EVBOT port.. or a GM200 Strix. (please







)


----------



## seross69

Don't see how it could be faster!!! Mine is awesome!!!

Just need to order 2nd one and put them underwater already have the blocks and backplates for this!!


----------



## Manac0r

Is TX fully DX 12 compatible? Or is that tier 1 business I remember reading about, with different levels of functionality.

Also the Maxair bios is by far the best so far for squeezing maximum performance out of air cooled cards, after tweaking I went back to it ,as I can get stable 1400mhz even in GTA V.

+rep for Sheyster


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manac0r*
> 
> Is TX fully DX 12 compatible? Or is that tier 1 business I remember reading about, with different levels of functionality.
> 
> Also the Maxair bios is by far the best so far for squeezing maximum performance out of air cooled cards, after tweaking I went back to it ,as I can get stable 1400mhz even in GTA V.
> 
> +rep for Sheyster


I run the maxair bios even for benching , has enough TDP for any voltage i've found (even when set to 1.274v in AB) in a supercooled application anyhow. I have not hit 100% TDP yet so still have TDP headroom on this bios.


----------



## supermi

I got 1 titan I am tempted to buy a few more and bin ... think if I sold them for like $950 plus shipping afterword I would sell em easy?


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Thats funny I did the exact same thing. Two weeks of waiting for my defective Titan X to be replaced and they simply refused to swap it over and I will have to wait 2-3 days for my money back. I took it up as high as I could and in the end the lead supervisor wanted nothing but to push his policies. I will be taking my money elsewhere.


It's really frustrating to say the least. I had the same experience in the end, where they claimed the system wouldn't let them do such an exchange because of differing ASIN's. That's ridiculous, and any other company would have accommodated us. I'm with you on that; I'm taking my money to Newegg.

I actually had to pay my return shipping to Amazon too. What gives? They are easily the worst company I've dealt with.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> It's really frustrating to say the least. I had the same experience in the end, where they claimed the system wouldn't let them do such an exchange because of differing ASIN's. That's ridiculous, and any other company would have accommodated us. I'm with you on that; I'm taking my money to Newegg.
> 
> I actually had to pay my return shipping to Amazon too. What gives? They are easily the worst company I've dealt with.


I have never had to pay return shipping to amazon. Was this a special circumstance like you just did not want it? Even then... I would just call them back and talk to them... my goodness return shipping to amazon, WHAT!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> yeah thats bad i though this card would not be out untill September
> if this is true they milked the Titan X owners
> but a few games use more that 6gb vram at 4K so you need Titan x at 4k


...yeah, it's not like Titan X is all of a sudden a useless piece of kit. If you use your card to primarily game at 1440 (and especially 4K+), nothing much has changed. In straight benching, I expect the 980 Ti to be ahead slightly, never mind custom PCB versions for which I have been waiting. That said, the Titan X I'm playing with regularly hits 1550s-1570s / boost in the benchies with extensive liquid cooling.

NVidia is very good at what economists call ' extracting the consumers surplus', i.e. by releasing differently priced variants of the same product family staggered over time. Just guessing, but the first bench 'rumours' re. 390X suggest that it is quite fast - in some benches perhaps even beating (stock) Titan X - so to retain the 'halo product'- 'fastest card' title, the 980 Ti will step up.

...Add to that that the 390X may have been taped out since last summer but SK Hynix HBM yields are limited so when the market gets excited about the first 'real benchmarks' of 390X, AMD won't (potentially, per rumour section) be able to reap all the sales results due to short supply...and having a faster 980 Ti ready right then that can slightly outstrip 390X (perhaps w/ a new performance driver also benefiting Titan X) is good strategy...but at this stage, it's still all rumours, and worth repeating that the 12 GB Titan X is still a superb / best choice for very high-res applications.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> I have never had to pay return shipping to amazon. Was this a special circumstance like you just did not want it? Even then... I would just call them back and talk to them... my goodness return shipping to amazon, WHAT!


That's what I was thinking... It seemed so unusual. My card is straight up dead though, but they said the reason I had to pay the return shipping was because I'm an international customer. Absurd if you ask me.

Then again they also told me to put the commercial invoice in the box, when UPS had no idea why I had it in the box and needed more copies of it, so clearly Amazon is way out of touch. I feel like I'm dealing with some guy in an alley.

They offered me $30 store credit, which of course I told them to shove in a dark place. That doesn't help me, or get my money back and I need absolutely nothing they have.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> That's what I was thinking... It seemed so unusual. My card is straight up dead though, but they said the reason I had to pay the return shipping was because I'm an international customer. Absurd if you ask me.
> 
> Then again they also told me to put the commercial invoice in the box, when UPS had no idea why I had it in the box and needed more copies of it, so clearly Amazon is way out of touch. I feel like I'm dealing with some guy in an alley.
> 
> They offered me $30 store credit, which of course I told them to shove in a dark place. That doesn't help me, or get my money back and I need absolutely nothing they have.


Where about in canada? east or west?
HMM international purchases might be different, that sucks!


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Where about in canada? east or west?
> HMM international purchases might be different, that sucks!


Very east (most unfortunately!). I'm still in the chat with them pushing for some kind of extra compensation. I would be tempted to purchase another from them if it was discounted significantly to offset any trouble, but man oh man these reps are hard to work with. It's possible they'll compensate me the exchange rate difference, and return shipping with store credit but you've really got to struggle through the canned responses that are entirely irrelevant to the issue.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> Very east (most unfortunately!). I'm still in the chat with them pushing for some kind of extra compensation. I would be tempted to purchase another from them if it was discounted significantly to offset any trouble, but man oh man these reps are hard to work with. It's possible they'll compensate me the exchange rate difference, and return shipping with store credit but you've really got to struggle through the canned responses that are entirely irrelevant to the issue.


try to get transferred to a level up -- their managers or something like that.

Man that extra trouble to get a working TX sucks!


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> try to get transferred to a level up -- their managers or something like that.
> 
> Man that extra trouble to get a working TX sucks!


It sure does! I spoke with "management" and got nowhere. Hopefully stock gets better soon.


----------



## Badass1982

Building my new rig with 4x of these (unfortunately i just realised that its required to use the stupidly located EZ Plug molex socket on the RVE for multi card SLI) So there goes the neat Cable Management i was going for on this rig (Need to update my sig later).


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> This should have been obvious to everyone from the moment the card was announced.
> Why is it bad? That doesn't make any sense to me...


its not bad when you think about it its going to have less vram so if your in 4K its not enough for new games
it will have factory overclock higher but mine hits 1410mhz for gameing on air with +49mV stock bios
its only a rumor i cant see them releasing it yet 2months later the Titan X is sold out everywhere in the UK and has massive back logs
i can see this card being July- September release date
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> The way I see it, the 12 GB vram gives me a reason not to upgrade for awhile(most likely till the next titan like card). When moving to my next card, it needs to have > 12GB since all factors need to increase, not just speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, if it's faster and cheaper, then I'll be sad.


i was thinking the same i will not have to upgrade 1-2 years when the next Titan is out then im sure ill buy again i don't regret getting them
alot of people love to put the Titan X owners down on other threads, can kinda make u feel bad about buying them,


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manac0r*
> 
> Is TX fully DX 12 compatible? Or is that tier 1 business I remember reading about, with different levels of functionality.
> 
> Also the Maxair bios is by far the best so far for squeezing maximum performance out of air cooled cards, after tweaking I went back to it ,as I can get stable 1400mhz even in GTA V.
> 
> +rep for Sheyster


seems to work fine with DX12. load the w10TP and run the DX12 feature test from futuremark.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> very nice! there is a significant difference in the tess level in the old version of heaven (much less tess than 4.0) and seemingly less optimized code... that's likely the reason for lower clocks. 4.0 actually will run hotter - cause it can run higher clocks. But, damn- what a PIA to have to downgrade to win7 to run some of these bot benches. They really have to fix that... especially with w10 coming. Will be the equivalent to having to have a Vista boot drive today.


Part of the issue is popular benchmarks without continued developer support and slow acceptance / lack of new benches to fill the void.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I've been running 1.274V without issue. Sometimes a weak component passes QA but fails with use over time. It may have failed even on the stock bios for all we know.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...feel sorry for the guys with popped Titan X. The VRM section was identified as weakish (when talking about extensively oc'ed GM200) to begin with; below a comp of a similar-layout reference 780 Ti and then 780 Ti Classified and its VRM; needless to add that for prolonged oc'ing, I much prefer the custom PCBs over reference.


I wouldn't feel comfortable pushing my card so hard if i didn't have the cooling capacity. I did notice how hot the pcb gets. Core doesn't pass 20*C, but pcb gets toasty. Even with a/c pumping through my case, i put a fan over the vrm's. Not sure I'd push as hard with an open bench setup, let alone on air. Everyone want to be able to clock the snot out of their card, but good prudence is in order. Without sufficient cooling, it isn't a good idea. Sometimes ambient water isn't enough.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmoothD*
> 
> Guys, one week with my card and a couple of questions if you can help me,
> 
> - im concerned about temps, right now on air, idle temp around 45c, gaming goes to 83 quickly but just using the stock bios no overclock. Card down clocks with temp but trying to keep it quiet. What are your fan settigns when gaming o air? (65% fan speed on mine). Replaced TIM on the card with no diference.
> 
> - overclocking my card, ASIC 64, i hit PT of 110% at stock volts @ 1400mhz, will an increase in voltage with stock BIOS makes any difference to the overclock if im hitting PT limit of 110, need to flash the card.? looking for 1400mhz on air.
> 
> - Last question, with my single card, is it posible to run GTA V in 3DVision on the 1440p res of the SWIFT.? Have to turn down settings?
> 
> Thx for the help


Two tx @1410slied txaa 4x max out everything including
Reflection, grass n postfx ultra... Driving certain areas fps drops 40x.

So....


----------



## burningrave101

ASUS Titan X still in stock at Amazon $999.99:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00V7C9N26


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Part of the issue is popular benchmarks without continued developer support and slow acceptance / lack of new benches to fill the void.
> 
> I wouldn't feel comfortable pushing my card so hard if i didn't have the cooling capacity. I did notice how hot the pcb gets. Core doesn't pass 20*C, but pcb gets toasty. Even with a/c pumping through my case, i put a fan over the vrm's. Not sure I'd push as hard with an open bench setup, let alone on air. Everyone want to be able to clock the snot out of their card, but good prudence is in order. Without sufficient cooling, it isn't a good idea. Sometimes ambient water isn't enough.


very hard to cool the vrm when using a uniblock for sure. the EK waterblock does a real good job keeping those in control.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> very hard to cool the vrm when using a uniblock for sure. the EK waterblock does a real good job keeping those in control.


...w/ single and SLI cards on uni-blocks, I just strap a 120mm Silent Typhoon directly to the VRM; w/ 3 or 4 cards, twin 120mm at one side and a 200 mm blowing from the top...not pretty but it works along the lines of 'rad rod / ghetto rig'


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> ...er, why? lol.


why not? lel
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Because he doesnt know how to overclock So he buys pre-ocd cards


yes, moving that slider in AB is so confusing!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Literally the difference is ...nothing. Different boost table and core frequency. It's not even the money, it's just...I don't even know. Just as well you don't have to justify yourself to others Baasha, because that's crazy. Not in a good way either lol.


some people have more than one rig








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> maybe some of his reference cards can be picked up for cheap.


Not selling bud... using it for my 2nd rig - going to be running dual quad titan x.. locked and loaded !


----------



## ryanallan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Shoulda included 2xMSAA for comparison sake.
> 
> I woulda thought 2xMFAA would give a bigger performance jump over that.


Just updated my post with the 2xMSAA results.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/5890#post_23821656

In terms of FPS: 2xMSAA > 2xMFAA > 4xMSAA > 4xMFAA


----------



## carlhil2

If both cards were available today, @ $750.00 for the 980ti and $1000.00 for the Titan X, I would still buy the Titan X to push 4k,..true story..even though those custom 980ti cards will be beasts...980ti Classifieds anyone?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> why not? lel
> yes, moving that slider in AB is so confusing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some people have more than one rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not selling bud... using it for my 2nd rig - going to be running dual quad titan x.. locked and loaded !


Official Baller...







I am in the process of selling my DC build because it gets no play anymore. OG Titan is already sold, will swap system for one of those new i7 NUC joints as a second pc...


----------



## szeged

Boss mode unlocked by baasha







two killer rigs, very nice.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> finally got to play with my card and I think I am pleased with it. ASIC Score of 64.3 and am able to run heaven Bench mark with 1450 MHZ and +100mhz on memory on stock bios and got the below heaven score..


Debating using one of the other bios but why?? Good over clock mow with stock volts. +250 on gpu just on stock bios and air!!!

Do you guys think it would be worthwhile?????

I guess i have GPU boost wrong it would only be 1075 + 250 right????


----------



## Neb9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryanallan*
> 
> With all this talk of running with lower voltage to save the card but compromising with lower performance, I remembered our X's can make use of MFAA. So I fired up BF4 and decided to do a little test.
> The Ultra setting comes with a default of 4x MSAA. I compared this with 2x MFAA, which is supposed to be roughly the same in quality but requires 1/2 the power, and 4xMFAA which is supposed to be 2x the quality of 4x MSAA but requires the power of 4x MSAA.
> Any who, here is a graph of frames per second over time.
> Conclusion, turning MFAA on will net a quite nice bump in FPS.


So 2x MFAA has roughly 4% lower performance than 2x MSAA and has the "same" effect as 4x MSAA.

If 2x MSAA = 100% then:
2x MFAA = 96.12% | 3.879% lower performance vs 2x MSAA
4x MSAA = 91.715%
4x MFAA = 82.944% | 9.564% lower performance vs 4x MSAA

4x MFAA really kills performance vs 4x MSAA. I'm sticking with 2x MFAA out of the above unless I really have extra frames to kill.


----------



## seross69

What bios should I use see below for info!!???????

finally got to play with my card and I think I am pleased with it. ASIC Score of 64.3 and am able to run heaven Bench mark with 1450 MHZ and +100mhz on memory on stock bios and got the below heaven score..

Debating using one of the other bios but why?? Good over clock mow with stock volts. +250 on gpu just on stock bios and air!!!

Do you guys think it would be worthwhile?????

I guess i have GPU boost wrong it would only be 1075 + 250 right????


----------



## SweWiking

I would still absolutly buy the Titan X over 980ti, even with a €2-300 difference. Nvidia said that the 980ti would be 10% faster then the Titan X, stock boost on Titan X is 1075 (1075 +10% = 1182.5mhz)
Since it will be the same gm200 chip on the 980ti as on the Titan X, we can asume that the 10% that the 980ti is faster is just a 10% cut from the over all oc.

Everyone who got the Titan X did the right call. Even on 1440p you can get over 6gb vram, and who knows what upcoming games will use.


----------



## Neb9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweWiking*
> 
> Nvidia said that the 980ti would be 10% faster then the Titan X


What?

I didn't see that?

Can you post a link?


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweWiking*
> 
> I would still absolutly buy the Titan X over 980ti, even with a €2-300 difference. Nvidia said that the 980ti would be 10% faster then the Titan X, stock boost on Titan X is 1075 (1075 +10% = 1182.5mhz)
> Since it will be the same gm200 chip on the 980ti as on the Titan X, we can asume that the 10% that the 980ti is faster is just a 10% cut from the over all oc.
> 
> Everyone who got the Titan X did the right call. Even on 1440p you can get over 6gb vram, and who knows what upcoming games will use.


I agree.. the increase will be factory clocks... they won't oc much higher. Even with 1.35-1.4v I don't see most of them doing 1650+ unless you're on subzero cooling. There is always a silicon wall at which point power is required exponentially. We also don't know if we will be able to unlock more than 1.28.

I just bought Unity since I hear it is one of the best looking games atm... on 4k it pulls in over 7gb on ultra with txaa enabled. 8x msaa uses almost the full 12gb.

Don't forget resale value. If you resell in about a year, the TX will still be relevant with 12gb vram. It holds it's value. The 980ti won't unless you're still on 1080.

The important thing is the TX is not a cut down. That is the reason why I bought them at release.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> why not? lel
> yes, moving that slider in AB is so confusing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some people have more than one rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not selling bud... using it for my 2nd rig - going to be running dual quad titan x.. locked and loaded !


Then you got them all out for the photo op?

righto.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Then you got them all out for the photo op?
> 
> righto.


"I'm ready for my closeup, Mr. DeMille...'



and 4 of those > http://hwbot.org/submission/2834900_coolice_3dmark11___performance_4x_geforce_gtx_titan_x_53223_marks


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> "I'm ready for my closeup, Mr. DeMille...'
> 
> 
> 
> and 4 of those > http://hwbot.org/submission/2834900_coolice_3dmark11___performance_4x_geforce_gtx_titan_x_53223_marks


Oh my!!!!!!!


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> "I'm ready for my closeup, Mr. DeMille...'
> 
> 
> 
> and 4 of those > http://hwbot.org/submission/2834900_coolice_3dmark11___performance_4x_geforce_gtx_titan_x_53223_marks


ITS ALIVE!!!!


----------



## SweWiking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neb9*
> 
> What?
> 
> I didn't see that?
> 
> Can you post a link?


"According to Sweclockers.com the card in question will actually feature the full 3072 CUDA cores and will not use a cut-down GM200 GPU. In addition the card will be clocked 10% higher than the Titan X, so it will in fact be faster. Finally the memory will be halved, down from 12GB to a more reasonable 6GB."

http://wccftech.com/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-ti-coming-summer/

Here is the original http://www.sweclockers.com/nyhet/20265-geforce-gtx-980-ti-anlander-efter-sommaren
(its in Swedish tho, Sweclockers.com is Swedens largest tech site, so its not some made up bogus article)


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweWiking*
> 
> I would still absolutly buy the Titan X over 980ti, even with a €2-300 difference. Nvidia said that the 980ti would be 10% faster then the Titan X, stock boost on Titan X is 1075 (1075 +10% = 1182.5mhz)
> Since it will be the same gm200 chip on the 980ti as on the Titan X, we can asume that the 10% that the 980ti is faster is just a 10% cut from the over all oc.
> 
> Everyone who got the Titan X did the right call. Even on 1440p you can get over 6gb vram, and who knows what upcoming games will use.


980Ti can not be inherently faster than TX. It may have better PCBs, VRMs, memory chips, but it is the chip that is the wall - and most TXes are overclockable to what 980Ti will be able to clock to.

6GB VRAM? Well, now when buying a new one, 6GB seems not as much for 4-5K since at 5K most new games eat up more than 6. Why limit?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> "I'm ready for my closeup, Mr. DeMille...'
> 
> 
> 
> and 4 of those > http://hwbot.org/submission/2834900_coolice_3dmark11___performance_4x_geforce_gtx_titan_x_53223_marks


Erm... what did you do?


----------



## Neb9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweWiking*
> 
> "According to Sweclockers.com the card in question will actually feature the full 3072 CUDA cores and will not use a cut-down GM200 GPU. In addition the card will be clocked 10% higher than the Titan X, so it will in fact be faster. Finally the memory will be halved, down from 12GB to a more reasonable 6GB."
> 
> http://wccftech.com/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-ti-coming-summer/
> 
> Here is the original http://www.sweclockers.com/nyhet/20265-geforce-gtx-980-ti-anlander-efter-sommaren
> (its in Swedish tho, Sweclockers.com is Swedens largest tech site, so its not some made up bogus article)


That wasn't posted by Nvidia.


----------



## SweWiking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neb9*
> 
> That wasn't posted by Nvidia.


I guess we will see if they are correct when the 980ti is released. But i think it will be like this, kinda like the original titan vs the 780ti (where the 780ti was abit faster then the original titan).
I have a hard time seeing Nvidia would have the 980ti running at speed slower the the titan x (in pure mhz on the core) that would be insane.

Also Nvidia need to release a cheaper card then the TX for the "main stream gamer", but the card needs to be as fast or faster then the AMD R9 390X.

We will know soon enuff tho, at the end of May 980ti should be released.

*Also its pretty understable that Nvidia dont announce that a cheaper version of the TX (read 980ti) will be released in weeks and it will be 10% faster then the TX, they ofc want every customer they can get to buy the most expencive card they have.

PS. I own a TX and im very pleased with it, and would not go for the 980ti no matter what.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> 980Ti can not be inherently faster than TX. It may have better PCBs, VRMs, memory chips, but it is the chip that is the wall - and most TXes are overclockable to what 980Ti will be able to clock to.
> 
> 6GB VRAM? Well, now when buying a new one, 6GB seems not as much for 4-5K since at 5K most new games eat up more than 6. Why limit?
> E*rm... what did you do?*


Gave it an e-power board so it can do manly things that the stock VRM can't


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweWiking*
> 
> "According to Sweclockers.com the card in question will actually feature the full 3072 CUDA cores and will not use a cut-down GM200 GPU. In addition the card will be clocked 10% higher than the Titan X, so it will in fact be faster. Finally the memory will be halved, down from 12GB to a more reasonable 6GB."
> 
> http://wccftech.com/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-ti-coming-summer/
> 
> Here is the original http://www.sweclockers.com/nyhet/20265-geforce-gtx-980-ti-anlander-efter-sommaren
> (its in Swedish tho, Sweclockers.com is Swedens largest tech site, so its not some made up bogus article)


All this talk of 980ti been faster is bull .. same GM200 core and very likely the ref cards will support same voltage cap hence they are going to overclock the same !! So nv is going to overclock them a bit - 1320 boost will technically give them a 10% boost advantage at defaults but when pretty much every titan x does 1400 mhz+ anyhow *yawn* ... thanks NV







- hardly makes them faster cards at max OC vs OC. .. custom pcb over 1.274v (like to see the air coolers they have to strap to them) may oc faster yes but then you're in the waiting game for those and price is getting closer to Titan X anyway.

Its a cheaper card with 6gb only .. thats the difference , unless its custom PCB supporting over 1.274v but then you're going to need watercooling anyhow IMHO.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Gave it an e-power board so it can do manly things that the stock VRM can't


Frankensteins' TitanX









How much you think you'll gain? Couldn't you do that a bit... well, more usage-viable?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> All this talk of 980ti been faster is bull .. same GM200 core and very likely the ref cards will support same voltage cap hence they are going to overclock the same !! So nv is going to overclock them a bit - 1320 boost will technically give them a 10% boost advantage at defaults but when pretty much every titan x does 1400 mhz+ anyhow *yawn* ... thanks NV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - hardly makes them faster cards at max OC vs OC. .. custom pcb over 1.274v (like to see the air coolers they have to strap to them) may oc faster yes but then you're in the waiting game for those and price is getting closer to Titan X anyway.
> 
> Its a cheaper card with 6gb only .. thats the difference , unless its custom PCB supporting over 1.274v but then you're going to need watercooling anyhow IMHO.


Exactly. PCBs and better components may enable max oc capability, but - it is the same chip and TX if watercooled can usually do almost the same. With double the VRAM.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweWiking*
> 
> I guess we will see if they are correct when the 980ti is released. But i think it will be like this, kinda like the original titan vs the 780ti (where the 780ti was abit faster then the original titan).
> I have a hard time seeing Nvidia would have the 980ti running at speed slower the the titan x (in pure mhz on the core) that would be insane.
> 
> Also Nvidia need to release a cheaper card then the TX for the "main stream gamer", but the card needs to be as fast or faster then the AMD R9 390X.
> 
> We will know soon enuff tho, at the end of May 980ti should be released.
> 
> *Also its pretty understable that Nvidia dont announce that a cheaper version of the TX (read 980ti) will be released in weeks and it will be 10% faster then the TX, they ofc want every customer they can get to buy the most expencive card they have.
> 
> PS. I own a TX and im very pleased with it, and would not go for the 980ti no matter what.


The simple facts is: GM200 is GM200 and nothing can change that but overclock. How high can you overclock GM200 on custom-PCB is another thing.

But, what others have mentioned: 980Ti will probably come stock as EVGA TX SC and thus be faster than stock TX. However, the price will not be below $700 and as custom cards get better, the price will jump to probably $800 or even $900 for HOF-like or Asus Matrix Gold Uber Platinum editions.
Since those cards tend to be 4K-5K target, which lately chokes on 6GB of VRAM and at 5,5GB you get offloading to RAM already (TX gets it at around 11GB) that will not be very pleasant experience. You might get 12GB cards too, but those will easily reach TX price then.


----------



## 4hwgenxx

hyi guys...there is someway to FULLY DISABLE NVIDA BOOST FROM BIOS?


----------



## SweWiking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweWiking*
> 
> I would still absolutly buy the Titan X over 980ti, even with a €2-300 difference. Nvidia said that the 980ti would be 10% faster then the Titan X, stock boost on Titan X is 1075 (1075 +10% = 1182.5mhz)
> Since it will be the same gm200 chip on the 980ti as on the Titan X, we can asume that the 10% that the 980ti is faster is just a 10% cut from the over all oc.
> 
> Everyone who got the Titan X did the right call. Even on 1440p you can get over 6gb vram, and who knows what upcoming games will use.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> The simple facts is: GM200 is GM200 and nothing can change that but overclock. How high can you overclock GM200 on custom-PCB is another thing.
> 
> But, what others have mentioned: 980Ti will probably come stock as EVGA TX SC and thus be faster than stock TX. However, the price will not be below $700 and as custom cards get better, the price will jump to probably $800 or even $900 for HOF-like or Asus Matrix Gold Uber Platinum editions.
> Since those cards tend to be 4K-5K target, which lately chokes on 6GB of VRAM and at 5,5GB you get offloading to RAM already (TX gets it at around 11GB) that will not be very pleasant experience. You might get 12GB cards too, but those will easily reach TX price then.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> All this talk of 980ti been faster is bull .. same GM200 core and very likely the ref cards will support same voltage cap hence they are going to overclock the same !! So nv is going to overclock them a bit - 1320 boost will technically give them a 10% boost advantage at defaults but when pretty much every titan x does 1400 mhz+ anyhow *yawn* ... thanks NV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - hardly makes them faster cards at max OC vs OC. .. custom pcb over 1.274v (like to see the air coolers they have to strap to them) may oc faster yes but then you're in the waiting game for those and price is getting closer to Titan X anyway.
> 
> Its a cheaper card with 6gb only .. thats the difference , unless its custom PCB supporting over 1.274v but then you're going to need watercooling anyhow IMHO.


*Just to make sure you read what i wrote in the first post about this.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> The simple facts is: GM200 is GM200 and nothing can change that but overclock. How high can you overclock GM200 on custom-PCB is another thing.
> 
> But, what others have mentioned: 980Ti will probably come stock as EVGA TX SC and thus be faster than stock TX. However, the price will not be below $700 and as custom cards get better, the price will jump to probably $800 or even $900 for HOF-like or Asus Matrix Gold Uber Platinum editions.
> Since those cards tend to be 4K-5K target, which lately chokes on 6GB of VRAM and at 5,5GB you get offloading to RAM already (TX gets it at around 11GB) that will not be very pleasant experience. You might get 12GB cards too, but those will easily reach TX price then.


980 will have higher stable clocks but with equivalent max clocks.

I think that 12gb is hitting hard on the pll which is y max clock n stable clock difference is kindda big on tx.
Nvr had a card like this before. Benches on certain game.. Can up the clock nearly 63mhz more.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4hwgenxx*
> 
> hyi guys...there is someway to FULLY DISABLE NVIDA BOOST FROM BIOS?


Without mod. Run kboost i think.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> 980 will have higher stable clocks but with equivalent max clocks.
> 
> I think that 12gb is hitting hard on the pll which is y max clock n stable clock difference is kindda big on tx.
> Nvr had a card like this before. Benches on certain game.. Can up the clock nearly 63mhz more.


To be fair it's pretty fundamental with how the card is loaded from engine to engine. Kepler was no different - I had certain benches that would run at nearly 1400 core on 1.212v but it was only stable in heaven at around 1330 core. Kepler scaled a lot better with temperature than Maxwell though which has been a bit disappointing, GM204 included.


----------



## 4hwgenxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Without mod. Run kboost i think.


but i wanna mod..that's the problem







... because i see my vga can do 1400mhz at stock vgpu so i wanna lock that freq from bios but if i do...i dunno why all the frequencies will f***kd up...i wanna simply a clean bios with i do not have need to use msi ab or evga px


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> 980 will have higher stable clocks but with equivalent max clocks.
> 
> I think that 12gb is hitting hard on the pll which is y max clock n stable clock difference is kindda big on tx.
> Nvr had a card like this before. Benches on certain game.. Can up the clock nearly 63mhz more.


yeah im definitely seeing a big difference max vs stable clocks on mine, for some games Ive had to back down ~100 mhz on what I thought should have been a stable overclock based on some benches and how previous gpus behaved vs benches.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4hwgenxx*
> 
> but i wanna mod..that's the problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... because i see my vga can do 1400mhz at stock vgpu so i wanna lock that freq from bios but if i do...i dunno why all the frequencies will f***kd up...i wanna simply a clean bios with i do not have need to use msi ab or evga px


I dont run any software, my card is locked at 1300core with a fixed voltage, though it does downclock on idle (would not be happy if it didnt). During gaming, it is constant 1300. Stock core speed is not relevant as it is just another transitional speed like any other downclocked speed. Any gpu load, gpu will be constant 1300, as boost is just like turbo on modern cpus.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweWiking*
> 
> *Just to make sure you read what i wrote in the first post about this.


True.

Anyway. If also go with TX because not even 20% more performance gives me enough boat to jump to the next performance level. I either need 1-2 more Titans or next generation card.


----------



## Manac0r

Concerning 980ti rumours. I'm an impatient person so the fact I have been playing around with a TX for a while now means I will know(clocks, OC, limits) and enjoy my card over the next several weeks before the 980ti lands, sure it will be cheaper and offer similar performance (under certain conditions) but the TX is a great card, and that VRAM! Happy I got it and if price was an issue I wouldn't be an 'enthusiast'. Enjoy the cards - well until Titan EX is released


----------



## Ayahuasca

TX isn't the card for you if you're worried about what future cards might bring.

There's a premium to be paid for having the fastest single card on the planet with 12gb VRAM.

Of course much cheaper cards will come that offer similar performance but I prefer having that performance now than constantly telling myself to wait around for better/similar.


----------



## Nnimrod

Speaking of brand new GPUs dying, I bought a 780 Ti Matrix Platinum ~3 weeks ago, gaming @ stock the whole time. I finally found the time and decided to OC a little, set power target to 110% and upped boost clocks from stock (1150 iirc) to 1180, and then to 1210. And at 1210 it popped. I didn't hear a noise, but screen went black and it made a little smoke. Tried rebooting, but screen was just one big artifact mess. Literally never killed a GPU in my life, and now I get a super ultra mega top end model and it dies from 60 mhz over stock... k.

Anyone know where I can get a TX for $999.99? Availability not being there makes no sense... If they are selling all their GM200s at $1000, why release a new sku at a lower pricepoint? Unless they really just want to rain on the 390X parade...

Oh, and I think I want one of those aquacomputer blocks.


----------



## dawn1980

NV not going to undercut the TX with the 980ti! It will be the same minus the extra vram that the TX has and may OC little higher due to less VRAM/heat...My TX is an enthusiasts card and the 980ti is a high level gaming card and thats why we pay a 1000 premium vs 700-800 for strip down variant. I don't like upgrading every six months let alone year but at least the titan x allows me to hold a GPU for a whole year and game at a high rate! Plus I like having the single fastest GPU on the planet with the most VRAM to push my 4K monitor to the max on all games and if I need extra GPU power I have option to SLI down the road! Nothing will take the crown of the TX in 2015, period


----------



## Nunzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dawn1980*
> 
> NV not going to undercut the TX with the 980ti! It will be the same minus the extra vram that the TX has and may OC little higher due to less VRAM/heat...My TX is an enthusiasts card and the 980ti is a high level gaming card and thats why we pay a 1000 premium vs 700-800 for strip down variant. I don't like upgrading every six months let alone year but at least the titan x allows me to hold a GPU for a whole year and game at a high rate! Plus I like having the single fastest GPU on the planet with the most VRAM to push my 4K monitor to the max on all games and if I need extra GPU power I have option to SLI down the road! Nothing will take the crown of the TX in 2015, period


Amen!


----------



## 4hwgenxx

FINALLY! now i was able to do the same score with my old 780ti's sli









here the score : 5013 firestrike ultra 1.1

compare my old 780ti's oc at 1250mhz to titan x : compared

i finally mod the bios to have every time 1455mhz speed without crash neither trottle
















i pump the max tpd at 100% to 450w but from the grapic i have seen that the tdp never reach 80%

memory at 7600mhz (8000bench to but instable), vcore pumped to 1.25 from state clk 50 from 74, 1.25 is the max for every state so there is no trottle to 1.28v like the original bios, fan modded to be at 50% at 50°C, 80% at 70°C and 100% to 85°C (it's loud ok, but i wanna use the accelero in the future)

if interested ill post the bios :

GM200-FANmod-125v-450TDP.zip 150k .zip file


----------



## Silent Scone

@Jpmboy Is this the one you were waiting on a few weeks ago?

They've finally hit UK. I'm a little bit tempted.

https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MO-022-PH&groupid=17&catid=2898


----------



## Manac0r

Inquisitor: JUSTIFY BUYING A TITAN X WHEN YOU COULD HAVE WAITED LONGER FOR A
980ti?

Lister: ..Spin on it!


----------



## 4hwgenxx

it's seems my titan x with my bios mod struggle against dual gtx 970setup ock at 1500mhz :O

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/4654113/fs/3616233


----------



## BigMack70

Protip for the next Titan release: If you have any buyer's remorse about cards being released this year which are cheaper and either just as fast or a little faster, the Titan X was probably not for you in the first place.

The only bragging point the Titan X is likely to have in a few months is the 12GB VRAM capacity. 390X is fairly consistently rumored to be a tiny bit faster and will probably be cheaper. 980 ti will probably be just as fast and a lot cheaper. 12GB VRAM is IMO a nice thing to have if you are at 4k, have or plan on going SLI, and don't want to upgrade for a couple years. 6GB is currently plenty for everything at 4k; many games are actually fine with 4GB.


----------



## B-rock

Titan X will be here today







but now im getting advertisements for Titan X D:


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4hwgenxx*
> 
> it's seems my titan x with my bios mod struggle against dual gtx 970setup ock at 1500mhz :O
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/4654113/fs/3616233


Probably using numerous tweaks and or his clocks are being reported incorrectly. Use Windows 8.1 for FS and you'll beat him.

[EDIT] Oh wait, it's you







.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> why not? lel
> yes, moving that slider in AB is so confusing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some people have more than one rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not selling bud... using it for my 2nd rig - going to be running dual quad titan x.. locked and loaded !


lol - enjoy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...w/ single and SLI cards on uni-blocks, I just strap a 120mm Silent Typhoon directly to the VRM; w/ 3 or 4 cards, twin 120mm at one side and a 200 mm blowing from the top...not pretty but it works along the lines of 'rad rod / ghetto rig'


so if hwi64 is reporting correct (vrm temps) my uniblock with 2 delta fans screaming at the vrms - 60+C depending on load (like heaven 4.0 was 70C). The EK block and backplate - 40C or so. I really could not control the memory power supply section temps with just fans. A little extra fuji ultra in that section and they seem much better, but can't measure directly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Debating using one of the other bios but why?? Good over clock mow with stock volts. +250 on gpu just on stock bios and air!!!
> 
> Do you guys think it would be worthwhile?????
> 
> I guess i have GPU boost wrong it would only be 1075 + 250 right????


that 192 fps run is with no AA.








nothing to see here.. move along...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> "I'm ready for my closeup, Mr. DeMille...'
> 
> 
> 
> and 4 of those > http://hwbot.org/submission/2834900_coolice_3dmark11___performance_4x_geforce_gtx_titan_x_53223_marks


that's not your handiwork - right? You're supposed to use a needle-iron, not a bernzomatic.








frankenTitan gen 2
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> @Jpmboy Is this the one you were waiting on a few weeks ago?
> 
> They've finally hit UK. I'm a little bit tempted.
> 
> https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MO-022-PH&groupid=17&catid=2898


That's it! Sweet. A little bit more expensive in the UK, but close. best price I found here was $799.

Once I get this NVMe drive going, and the new Vance&Hines pipes on the Sportster... and a few other "gotta do" off the list, I may have to see how that monitor will fit on the wall replacing the 50" 4K. Relegate it to guest room TV duty or something.


----------



## Silent Scone

Ah they're gouging the F out of it. Another big etailer has it up at £660 but no stock due till 28th May.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4hwgenxx*
> 
> but i wanna mod..that's the problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... because i see my vga can do 1400mhz at stock vgpu so i wanna lock that freq from bios but if i do...i dunno why all the frequencies will f***kd up...i wanna simply a clean bios with i do not have need to use msi ab or evga px


Skynet beta bios


----------



## ahnafakeef

Hi guys. Installed the cards, latest drivers, and Unigine Valley 1.0.

One card boosts to 1202MHz but the other remains at 135MHz in Valley. Does this mean that SLi is not working properly? If yes, how can I get it to work properly?

Thank you.

EDIT: Also, it seems as if my cards are running at x8 and x4.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=dvgdf
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=b368d

I'm confused. Shouldn't it be running at x16 and x8 respectively? And why is it showing PCI-E 1.1 instead of 3.0?


----------



## gavros777

I was able to complete 3 missions in gta 5 last night without crashing, freezing etc and keeping my OC at 1498mhz. I came across many articles that mentioned the rockstar's socialclub downloader to be broken and doesn't download all the game files correctly and many times it downloads them more than once. They suggested to verify each file with a program or download a clean retail copy from a torrent and replace the files in gta 5 folder with that, then let socialclub patch it.
After i did that for the first time i was able to play gta 5 for 1 hour without crashes freezes etc. Before a gameplay session wouldn't last more than 5 minutes and it was like playing casino roulette every time i would load the story more and it wouldn't freeze/lock up at the loading screen.

I'll do more testing today after work, and report back if that truly solved my problems with gta 5.


----------



## B-rock

I am curious, has anyone run into issues with the Titan X that have 16GB of RAM? Im going to be moving to mITX at some point and the most RAM that it would be able to have is 16GB (current rig is also running 16GB as well).

I see that 16GB is now the recommended (instead of the previous 24GB), but people were mentioning the RAM swap and page file as well which seemed to make sense, is this an issue to worry about at all?


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-rock*
> 
> I am curious, has anyone run into issues with the Titan X that have 16GB of RAM? Im going to be moving to mITX at some point and the most RAM that it would be able to have is 16GB (current rig is also running 16GB as well).
> 
> I see that 16GB is now the recommended (instead of the previous 24GB), but people were mentioning the RAM swap and page file as well which seemed to make sense, is this an issue to worry about at all?


I am running my Titan X in ITX with 16gb of 2400mhz ram and run into no issues.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

If the 980ti releases at $800 reference that means Classifieds and whatever Asus/MSI are calling their top cards nowadays are going to be in the $900 range. I'd honestly rather just spend the $1000 on the TX + $67 for Accelero IV than save $150 and get a card that has 6GB less VRAM. Those 980tis will be worth a lot less a year down the line compared to the TX.


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> If the 980ti releases at $800 reference that means Classifieds and whatever Asus/MSI are calling their top cards nowadays are going to be in the $900 range. I'd honestly rather just spend the $1000 on the TX + $67 for Accelero IV than save $150 and get a card that has 6GB less VRAM. Those 980tis will be worth a lot less a year down the line compared to the TX.


This for sure. I am slapping and G10 and H105 on mine.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Hi guys. Installed the cards, latest drivers, and Unigine Valley 1.0.
> 
> One card boosts to 1202MHz but the other remains at 135MHz in Valley. Does this mean that SLi is not working properly? If yes, how can I get it to work properly?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> EDIT: Also, it seems as if my cards are running at x8 and x4.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=dvgdf
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=b368d
> 
> I'm confused. Shouldn't it be running at x16 and x8 respectively? And why is it showing PCI-E 1.1 instead of 3.0?


Make sure your bios is set to GEN 3 and not Auto for the PCIE/NB speeds.
did you enable SLI in NVCP and install an SLI bridge?

as far as the PCIE state, disable the PCIE power savings feature in windows adv power settings.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> This for sure. I am slapping and G10 and H105 on mine.


From what I understand the accelero does a better job of cooling the VRM/RAM than a G10 would which is why I decided to order it even though I have a spare H90 sitting around.


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> From what I understand the accelero does a better job of cooling the VRM/RAM than a G10 would which is why I decided to order it even though I have a spare H90 sitting around.


Thats what I have heard but I am doing something like this:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/4110#post_23757768


----------



## EvilClocker

I have installed a G10 with a h90 Works great, just had to installed the heatsink on the VRM


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilClocker*
> 
> I have installed a G10 with a h90 Works great, just had to installed the heatsink on the VRM
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Link to heatsinks you used?


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> "I'm ready for my closeup, Mr. DeMille...'
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and 4 of those > http://hwbot.org/submission/2834900_coolice_3dmark11___performance_4x_geforce_gtx_titan_x_53223_marks


anyone know how much juice they are using on wr runs?


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> If the 980ti releases at $800 reference that means Classifieds and whatever Asus/MSI are calling their top cards nowadays are going to be in the $900 range. I'd honestly rather just spend the $1000 on the TX + $67 for Accelero IV than save $150 and get a card that has 6GB less VRAM. Those 980tis will be worth a lot less a year down the line compared to the TX.


That's what i did! Also worth reminding in 2014 those who didn't buy the titan with 6gb of vram and bought the 780ti with 3gb vram had nightmares with games like watchdogs due to back then *secret* more than 3gb vram requirment! I bet in the near future especially at 1440p a very famous game will come out that might require more than 6gb of vram and those who chose to save couple hundred bucks will get deja vu all over again!


----------



## Manac0r

Is skyn3t beta bios invite only? Where do I sign up?


----------



## phillyboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Thats what I have heard but I am doing something like this:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/4110#post_23757768


That's PERFECT! Being able to have an AIO on the card but with most of the Titan X shroud (with the logo) there makes it look official. I was leaning towards getting an Accelero but that looks like a good alternative.

Now I need to find a 180mm AIO (which probably doesn't exist) or a 180-140mm adapter for my FT05. I don't want to put it up top since I have a fairly beefy CPU heatsink.


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyboy*
> 
> That's PERFECT! Being able to have an AIO on the card but with most of the Titan X shroud (with the logo) there makes it look official. I was leaning towards getting an Accelero but that looks like a good alternative.
> 
> Now I need to find a 180mm AIO (which probably doesn't exist) or a 180-140mm adapter for my FT05. I don't want to put it up top since I have a fairly beefy CPU heatsink.


Yup that is what I plan to do. Just ordered some copper shims and an H105


----------



## Manac0r

Any good guides for installing an Accelero iv Extreme? Videos? I'm more concerned about identifying and placing the pads behind the hot components.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> -snip-
> Erm... what did you do?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Oh my!!!!!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> ITS ALIVE!!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> anyone know how much juice they are using on wr runs?


...not mine, but a WR sub @ HWBot by 'Coolice' ...basically, those cards have the VRM replaced (also per earlier posts). In this case, it is w/ an 'Asus Power Card'. EVGA and Gigabyte also offer such VRM 'daughter boards' some of which come with FOUR 8 pin power connectors per GPU







and a little controller (ie EVBot for the EVGA one)

...of course, the AIB partners will likely do those when green-lit by NVidia, ie '9880? Ti' Classified or 980? Ti Matrix Platinum - or, if you have some older EVGA Classifieds laying around, you can cut the power section of those off and graft it onto a Titan X ...


----------



## phillyboy

Where did you snag the shims from, if you don't mind?


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyboy*
> 
> Where did you snag the shims from, if you don't mind?


http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00H7CY9LU/ref=pe_385040_128020140_TE_3p_dp_1

I am assuming these will work...

The OG poster for this mod said he used a 1.2mm and 0.8mm so I figured 2x 1mm would work the same.


----------



## Fleischer

Hi guys,
i have a question. Also i have the evga tx sc and i would like oc this. which bios from the buttom is the best on air? can i use 24/7 new bench bios from sheyster or is this to high?
ty
fleischer = butcher


----------



## Fleischer

a question to, or is the evga tx sc in stock with px to ~1500mhz realized?
greetz


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryanallan*
> 
> Ah, ok. So the stock SC will consume say 250w at 1200 mhz, yours at 1490 will consume 97% of 425w, or 412w. Still pretty crazy.
> 
> Have you tried unlinking the power and temp targets and then prioritizing temp?


Does prioritizing temp over power gives better OC?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryanallan*
> 
> Just updated my post with the 2xMSAA results.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/5890#post_23821656
> 
> In terms of FPS: 2xMSAA > 2xMFAA > 4xMSAA > 4xMFAA


Any chance you can do the same with GTA V? It supports MFAA as far as I know.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fleischer*
> 
> Hi guys,
> i have a question. Also i have the evga tx sc and i would like oc this. which bios from the buttom is the best on air? can i use 24/7 new bench bios from sheyster or is this to high?
> ty
> fleischer = butcher


To start off, use the SC 425 BIOS.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...not mine, but a WR sub @ HWBot by 'Coolice' ...basically, those cards have the VRM replaced (also per earlier posts). In this case, it is w/ an 'Asus Power Card'. EVGA and Gigabyte also offer such VRM 'daughter boards' some of which come with FOUR 8 pin power connectors per GPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a little controller (ie EVBot for the EVGA one)
> 
> ...of course, the AIB partners will likely do those when green-lit by NVidia, ie '9880? Ti' Classified or 980? Ti Matrix Platinum - or, if you have some older EVGA Classifieds laying around, you can cut the power section of those off and graft it onto a Titan X ...


Still, this doesn't look compatible with water blocks any more








and with cases and SLIs... how do you fit this monstrosity in?


----------



## Fleischer

thanks f answer sheyster. is the bios much better than stock with px and high performence?
is this the right bios? 425W TDP EVGA SC GM200 BIOS (GM200SC-425.ROM)


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fleischer*
> 
> thanks f answer sheyster. is the bios much better than stock with px and high performence?
> is this the right bios? 425W TDP EVGA SC GM200 BIOS (GM200SC-425.ROM)


It's an EVGA SC BIOS with a higher TDP. See the link in my sig for info. Yes that is the right one.


----------



## Fleischer

one question to and than iam ready XD
how much vram and gpu clock can put on the stock air cooler? also which settings must i use? and can i use px or give a better prog?
br


----------



## B-rock

May be a dumb question but since thats EVGA and I have an Asus coming, would that cause problems or no?


----------



## Fleischer

in the link from sheyster: I recommend that everyone use the SC modded BIOS (GM200SC-425.ROM).


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Still, this doesn't look compatible with water blocks any more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and with cases and SLIs... how do you fit this monstrosity in?


...uni-blocks or pots (the latter for sub-0 > for which those mods are usually made) w/ separate heat sink and/or fan cooling of 'new' VRM


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fleischer*
> 
> in the link from sheyster: I recommend that everyone use the SC modded BIOS (GM200SC-425.ROM).


That applied mainly to people who are air-cooled. If you're on water you can use a higher vcore BIOS without hitting high temps.


----------



## Fleischer

can anyone say me whats the highest settings on stock air cooler with the bios from sheyster (GM200SC-425.ROM)?
but stable play plz

greetz


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fleischer*
> 
> can anyone say me whats the highest settings on stock air cooler with the bios from sheyster (GM200SC-425.ROM)?
> but stable play plz
> 
> greetz


Every card is different, there is no way we can tell you that. You'll have to try it for yourself. Suggest you try 1405 MHz first, then go up or down as needed.


----------



## CHRISOD

My first time flashing the BIOS on my card. I am on water but didn't want to push the voltage too much so I used the MAXAIR Bios. But now my core clock bossts to 1518 automatically without any tweaks in afterburner. Does that sound correct ?


----------



## Fleischer

can you say me which card the best result have. so i have heard the evga tx sc can be put stocked to ~1410mhz. So I need your bios not even there table?!

greetz


----------



## Fleischer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CHRISOD*
> 
> My first time flashing the BIOS on my card. I am on water but didn't want to push the voltage too much so I used the MAXAIR Bios. But now my core clock bossts to 1518 automatically without any tweaks in afterburner. Does that sound correct ?


this is intresting. how can it rise automatically without the clock to increase ? only bios do this ?


----------



## EvilClocker

Here is the VRM Heatsink's I used for the nzxt G10 on my titan. they fit perfect

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007XACV8O/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CHRISOD*
> 
> My first time flashing the BIOS on my card. I am on water but didn't want to push the voltage too much so I used the MAXAIR Bios. *But now my core clock bossts to 1518 automatically* without any tweaks in afterburner. Does that sound correct ?


I'm using the same bios and yes, that is correct







. I can get around 1558 core speed MAX on that bios. I haven't tried the bios's with higher voltage as I feel 1.255v isn't much above the stock 1.237v and still gives me the ability to never run into power limit issues.


----------



## Fleischer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> I'm using the same bios and yes, that is correct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I can get around 1558 core speed MAX on that bios. I haven't tried the bios's with higher voltage as I feel 1.255v isn't much above the stock 1.237v and still gives me the ability to never run into power limit issues.


do you use water cooling too?


----------



## CHRISOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> I'm using the same bios and yes, that is correct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I can get around 1558 core speed MAX on that bios. I haven't tried the bios's with higher voltage as I feel 1.255v isn't much above the stock 1.237v and still gives me the ability to never run into power limit issues.


Ok thanks. Problem for me is at 1518 it's not stable and crashes in Heaven. So I have to lower the core clock. Will probably need more volts to stay in the 1500 range.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fleischer*
> 
> do you use water cooling too?


Certainly so, EK block+ backplate. Max temps are around 53C, but that's mainly because my room can reach upwards of 88F or higher.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CHRISOD*
> 
> Ok thanks. Problem for me is at 1518 it's not stable and crashes in Heaven. So I have to lower the core clock. Will probably need more volts to stay in the 1500 range.


That's unfortunate about the stability, you may or may not need more volts to get it stable. You can lower the core speed with Afterburner and make it go around 1418 MHz if I recall, just slide the slider to the left and see how it goes. Your card may not take higher voltage well but neither of us know as every GPU is different and until you test it out for yourself, I may consider trying out the 1.27v bios but I don't see the point unless it will let me get close to 1.6 GHz on the core.

I'm lucky I say on my Titan X, compared to my original Titan it's night and day in terms of overclocking. My Titan could barely do 1.1 GHz and nothing over the stock memory speeds (6 GHz) while this Titan X can do over 1.5 GHz and 8 GHz memory and chew out my 144 Hz 1440 Swift. Was a massive bump in everything I do from gaming, folding, and the occasional render in Blender/Octane (not enough of this though).


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Hi guys. Installed the cards, latest drivers, and Unigine Valley 1.0.
> 
> One card boosts to 1202MHz but the other remains at 135MHz in Valley. Does this mean that SLi is not working properly? If yes, how can I get it to work properly?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> EDIT: Also, it seems as if my cards are running at x8 and x4.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=dvgdf
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=b368d
> 
> I'm confused. Shouldn't it be running at x16 and x8 respectively? And why is it showing PCI-E 1.1 instead of 3.0?


Go to the MB bios and check the option for PCI configuration. In some boards appears like auto, gen1 , 2 and 3. Make sure you have the option for 16x. Just checking, but another possibility is one of the cards is not installed on the correct pci to have 16x. what board/chipset do you have? Finally just make sure the sli bridge is installed and sli is enable on the nvidia control panel.

edit - just checked your sig. are you using the maximus formula V? If so your cards will appear as 8x in sli which is fine, but don't expect to appear like 16x.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Go to the MB bios and check the option for PCI configuration. In some boards appears like auto, gen1 , 2 and 3. Make sure you have the option for 16x. Just checking, but another possibility is one of the cards is not installed on the correct pci to have 16x. what board/chipset do you have? Finally just make sure the sli bridge is installed and sli is enable on the nvidia control panel.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Make sure your bios is set to GEN 3 and not Auto for the PCIE/NB speeds.
> did you enable SLI in NVCP and install an SLI bridge?
> 
> as far as the PCIE state, disable the PCIE power savings feature in windows adv power settings.


Selected Gen 3 in BIOS. But yes, I do have the cards installed in slots 1 and 3, which might be causing them to show up in x8 and x4. I have the ASUS Maximus V Formula.
SLI option does not show up in NVCP. SLI bridge is installed.

What do you guys suggest I do to properly enable SLi?

Thank you.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Selected Gen 3 in BIOS. But yes, I do have the cards installed in slots 1 and 3, which might be causing them to show up in x8 and x4. I have the ASUS Maximus V Formula.
> SLI option does not show up in NVCP. SLI bridge is installed.
> 
> What do you guys suggest I do to properly enable SLi?
> 
> Thank you.


per your manual(page 1-21): http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/MAXIMUS-V_FORMULA/E7295_Maximus_V_Formula.pdf

your cards should be installed on slots 2 and 5 (configuration 2 on page 1-22). Both cards are getting juice from the PSU check?


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> per your manual(page 1-21): http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/MAXIMUS-V_FORMULA/E7295_Maximus_V_Formula.pdf
> 
> your cards should be installed on slots 2 and 5 (configuration 2 on page 1-22). Both cards are getting juice from the PSU check?


By that diagram, my cards are installed on slots 2 and 7. I set them up that way to facilitate maximum aeration. Should that be a problem?

Yes, both cards are getting power from the PSU, if the GeForce GTX logo on the side of the cards are proof enough.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> By that diagram, my cards are installed on slots 2 and 7. I set them up that way to facilitate maximum aeration. Should that be a problem?
> 
> Yes, both cards are getting power from the PSU, if the GeForce GTX logo on the side of the cards are proof enough.


Yeah, I see the logic about air circulation. But the compromise is too much. Cards should be on slots 2 and 5 to function properly on sli.


----------



## Pandora's Box

SLI requires minimum of 8X PCI-E, will not work in 4X.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Yeah, I see the logic about air circulation. But the compromise is too much. Cards should be on slots 2 and 5 to function properly on sli.


But is that any reason for the SLi option to not show up in NVCP? That is what bothers me.

I will definitely resort to changing to slots 2 and 5 should the 2 and 7 configuration is not an option. But I would really like to get the 2 and 7 configuration to work first. Could you please advise me on how I can get it working?

Thank you.
Never mind. Will get back to you after changing slots.

EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> SLI requires minimum of 8X PCI-E, will not work in 4X.


I see. Will change slots and see if it works. Thanks a lot.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Okay so switching the slot helped. NVCP recognized SLi capability and I've enabled it from there. I've also set PhysX to CPU.

Now the problem is that both cards remain stuck at 595MHz in Unigine Valley. Why is this happening?

I'm using MSI AB to monitor FPS etc. btw.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Now the problem is that both cards remain stuck at 595MHz in Unigine Valley. Why is this happening?


Which operating system and which OC utility are you using?


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Okay so switching the slot helped. NVCP recognized SLi capability and I've enabled it from there. I've also set PhysX to CPU.
> 
> Now the problem is that both cards remain stuck at 595MHz in Unigine Valley. Why is this happening?
> 
> I'm using MSI AB to monitor FPS etc. btw.


Use gpuz's sensor tab to check speeds.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Which operating system and which OC utility are you using?


Windows 8.1 Pro and MSI Afterburner 4.1.0. The GPUs are at stock other than the power limit being set to 110%.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Okay so switching the slot helped. NVCP recognized SLi capability and I've enabled it from there. I've also set PhysX to CPU.
> 
> Now the problem is that both cards remain stuck at 595MHz in Unigine Valley. Why is this happening?
> 
> I'm using MSI AB to monitor FPS etc. btw.


Its been a while since I run valley but how are you reading the mhz? from valley itself? Usually is pretty much messed up there. Use something like precision X or hwinfo to read the clocks correctly. In any case the score you got from valley was similar to other systems like yours? You can also use the gpuz embedded stress test just to check for clocks. Cards are cool? the fan profile that comes with the card is pretty conservative IMHO. It allows the cards to get too hot before rising the rpm of the fans...


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Windows 8.1 Pro and MSI Afterburner 4.1.0. The GPUs are at stock other than the power limit being set to 110%.


Try using Precision X, and enable OSD for clocks, power and temperature monitoring, GPUz is completely broken for me in Win 8.1 for reporting the correct core clocks.

I've had nothing but problems with AB and 8.1/Win10, same thing as you, the cards stay at 2D clocks.

For what it's worth, I'm using the Cyclops2 bios.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Okay so switching the slot helped. NVCP recognized SLi capability and I've enabled it from there. I've also set PhysX to CPU.
> 
> Now the problem is that both cards remain stuck at 595MHz in Unigine Valley. Why is this happening?
> 
> I'm using MSI AB to monitor FPS etc. btw.


if a restart does not put clocks back to normal then i would reinstall the drivers.

or what gunslinger said above


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CHRISOD*
> 
> Ok thanks. Problem for me is at 1518 it's not stable and crashes in Heaven. So I have to lower the core clock. Will probably need more volts to stay in the 1500 range.


It's because your forcing overvoltage on. Turn that off and let the bios just use its own max voltage which won't boost you top 1518 automatically.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Its been a while since I run valley but how are you reading the mhz? from valley itself? Usually is pretty much messed up there. Use something like precision X or hwinfo to read the clocks correctly. In any case the score you got from valley was similar to other systems like yours? You can also use the gpuz embedded stress test just to check for clocks. Cards are cool? the fan profile that comes with the card is pretty conservative IMHO. It allows the cards to get too hot before rising the rpm of the fans...


I was/am using MSI AB's OSD to monitor the clocks. Anyway, restarting fixed the low core clock issue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Try using Precision X, and enable OSD for clocks, power and temperature monitoring, GPUz is completely broken for me in Win 8.1 for reporting the correct core clocks.
> 
> I've had nothing but problems with AB and 8.1/Win10, same thing as you, the cards stay at 2D clocks.
> 
> For what it's worth, I'm using the Cyclops2 bios.


Restarting fixed it so I'm sticking to AB for now.

Haven't decided which BIOS I'll go for yet. Need to look into the details of the available ones.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> if a restart does not put clocks back to normal then i would reinstall the drivers.
> 
> or what gunslinger said above


Thanks for the advice. That did the trick.

Now, it's sad how the cards are boosting to only 1164MHz, and it didn't even hit the thermal limit of 91c. Power limit is 110%, which I am guessing is the problem here. So which BIOS do you guys suggest I try? I would like to hit 1400MHz on both cards at safe voltages.

Thank you all very much for your help.

EDIT: Speaking of safe voltages, is 1.250v of the MAXAIR BIOS safe for stock cooling?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I was/am using MSI AB's OSD to monitor the clocks. Anyway, restarting fixed the low core clock issue.
> Restarting fixed it so I'm sticking to AB for now.
> 
> Haven't decided which BIOS I'll go for yet. Need to look into the details of the available ones.
> Thanks for the advice. That did the trick.
> 
> Now, it's sad how the cards are boosting to only 1164MHz, and it didn't even hit the thermal limit of 91c. Power limit is 110%, which I am guessing is the problem here. So which BIOS do you guys suggest I try? I would like to hit 1400MHz on both cards at safe voltages.
> 
> Thank you all very much for your help.


I am glad you got this fixed mate. Enjoy the cards for a while you will find they are beasts even at 1164 mhz. Safe bios will depend on room temps mate. People are using Shyester sc425 or the maxair bios I think for air with good results.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Selected Gen 3 in BIOS. But yes, I do have the cards installed in slots 1 and 3, which might be causing them to show up in x8 and x4. I have the ASUS Maximus V Formula.
> SLI option does not show up in NVCP. SLI bridge is installed.
> 
> What do you guys suggest I do to properly enable SLi?
> 
> Thank you.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> SLI requires minimum of 8X PCI-E, will not work in 4X.


^^ this
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Okay so switching the slot helped. NVCP recognized SLi capability and I've enabled it from there. I've also set PhysX to CPU.
> Now the problem is that both cards remain stuck at 595MHz in Unigine Valley. Why is this happening?
> I'm using MSI AB to monitor FPS etc. btw.


Sorted out








cool


----------



## B-rock

The NVFlash link in the first post links back here, anyone able to help me out?


----------



## CHRISOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> It's because your forcing overvoltage on. Turn that off and let the bios just use its own max voltage which won't boost you top 1518 automatically.


I don't think I was. In afterburner everything was just set to default, no increase to core or memory or even the power setting. I can't even adjust the voltage in afterburner for my Titan.


----------



## CHRISOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-rock*
> 
> The NVFlash link in the first post links back here, anyone able to help me out?


It's in one of the Spoilers


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CHRISOD*
> 
> I don't think I was. In afterburner everything was just set to default, no increase to core or memory or even the power setting. I can't even adjust the voltage in afterburner for my Titan.


With the maxair bios, and overvoltage enabled you will get 1.274 and it will boost to 1518 on it's own. -1 on the core will lower it to 1506 1-14 brings it to 1493. Disabling overvoltage will change it to 1.255v and allow you to change the clocks in increments of 1 instead of 13 and will not have it automatically boost that high.

Sounds like AB is forcing voltage to it's max. You should try it out with PX possibly, I had only used that and that's how it worked for me. Using Px, with overvoltage enabled I was able to go beyond 1518 in increments of 1, but I also was not stable at 1518 with the reported 1.274v. Disabling overvoltage was the only option for me and I was solid at 1462 @ 1.255v


----------



## Theboy995

the best GPU!!!


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Jacob has confirmed ACX and HC add-on coolers for the Titan X:-


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CHRISOD*
> 
> I don't think I was. In afterburner everything was just set to default, no increase to core or memory or even the power setting. *I can't even adjust the voltage in afterburner for my Titan*.


you need to add these two lines to the VEN files in the AB Profiles folder

[Settings]
VDDC_Generic_detection = 1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Try using Precision X, and enable OSD for clocks, power and temperature monitoring, GPUz is completely broken for me in Win 8.1 for reporting the correct core clocks.
> 
> *I've had nothing but problems with AB and 8.1*/Win10, same thing as you, the cards stay at 2D clocks.
> 
> For what it's worth, I'm using the Cyclops2 bios.


that's surprising. I deleted PX cause it was causing driver problems and have been on AB since. I do have the same problem with gpuZ main tab, but the sensor tab is correct for one card, reads low for 2 card SLI.. same for quad-sli? Gotta check the NVI sensor graph...

off topic - the new intel 750 NVMe PCIE SSD AIC is pretty quick.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Protip for the next Titan release: If you have any buyer's remorse about cards being released this year which are cheaper and either just as fast or a little faster, the Titan X was probably not for you in the first place.
> 
> The only bragging point the Titan X is likely to have in a few months is the 12GB VRAM capacity. 390X is fairly consistently rumored to be a tiny bit faster and will probably be cheaper. 980 ti will probably be just as fast and a lot cheaper. 12GB VRAM is IMO a nice thing to have if you are at 4k, have or plan on going SLI, and don't want to upgrade for a couple years. 6GB is currently plenty for everything at 4k; many games are actually fine with 4GB.


I'm not sure about 390X speed. It may happen and I did expect that, but I doubt it.

Regarding VRAM - I easily go over 6-7GB at 5K, 4K and some games at 2.5K (1440).

Since offloading to RAM happens before max size is reached (TX for me does it at around 10-11GB) I doubt 6GB will be as long living as 8GB from AMD will.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> If the 980ti releases at $800 reference that means Classifieds and whatever Asus/MSI are calling their top cards nowadays are going to be in the $900 range. I'd honestly rather just spend the $1000 on the TX + $67 for Accelero IV than save $150 and get a card that has 6GB less VRAM. Those 980tis will be worth a lot less a year down the line compared to the TX.


Exactly.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you need to add these two lines to the VEN files in the AB Profiles folder
> 
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_detection = 1
> that's surprising. I deleted PX cause it was causing driver problems and have been on AB since. I do have the same problem with gpuZ main tab, but the sensor tab is correct for one card, reads low for 2 card SLI.. same for quad-sli? Gotta check the NVI sensor graph...
> 
> off topic - the new intel 750 NVMe PCIE SSD AIC is pretty quick.


...used to have probs w/ PrecX 16 but after fresh driver and PrecX install, it works just great (as does MSI AB).

...nice Intel 750 NVMe scores







...that will be a future upgrade


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Regarding VRAM - I easily go over 6-7GB at 5K, 4K and some games at 2.5K (1440).


I am well aware that you can fill up more than 6GB at 4k. You don't NEED it though. Do I really have to explain this every time I make a post about VRAM? It may become my signature eventually... an explanation that VRAM used and VRAM needed are not the same thing.

In a year or two, it's possible that we'll see games that suffer at 4k if you're on a card with less than 6GB VRAM, but that hasn't happened yet.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> I am well aware that you can fill up more than 6GB at 4k. You don't NEED it though. Do I really have to explain this every time I make a post about VRAM? It may become my signature eventually... an explanation that VRAM used and VRAM needed are not the same thing.
> 
> In a year or two, it's possible that we'll see games that suffer at 4k if you're on a card with less than 6GB VRAM, but that hasn't happened yet.


Whatever is cached on GDDR5 will be faster to access, will the game run within 6gb yes .. will it run as well as titan x if it caches more than 6gb - no it won't.

I saw a few posts ago you were saying 4gb in 4k was fine for most games .. i doubt it is with ultra details, I know as i had 980s in 4k prior , shadow of morder needed more - dying light needed more - lords of the fallen needed more and thats just 3 games i was playing the same time. So 4gb is definately not good for 4k with recent AAA games and ultra details. 6gb will run most things fine (for now) but there are still games and situations which go over the boundary and they will run faster-less hitching on Titan X in those situations. I've seen high 6s in Lords of the fallen , over 6s in Morder also. Dying light should be fine , maxes at about 5.3 gb.

So yeah 6gb is minimum for 4k now .. not ideal at all. 8gb would have been better if the architecture could have worked with that amount.


----------



## Theboy995

Hi I also have the g10 + h90 and I would like to know that maximum temperatures have you? I have maximum playing gta v 75 degrees and I see a lot ... be normal that temperature with this system is normal, it would be better to go for the H105-110? greetings and thanks


----------



## Theboy995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilClocker*
> 
> I have installed a G10 with a h90 Works great, just had to installed the heatsink on the VRM


Hi I also have the g10 + h90 and I would like to know that maximum temperatures have you? I have maximum playing gta v 75 degrees and I see a lot ... be normal that temperature with this system is normal, it would be better to go for the H105-110? greetings and thanks


----------



## OGM3X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> By that diagram, my cards are installed on slots 2 and 7. I set them up that way to facilitate maximum aeration. Should that be a problem?
> 
> Yes, both cards are getting power from the PSU, if the GeForce GTX logo on the side of the cards are proof enough.


They should be installed in slots 2 and 5 ... I have the same board , i ran my 780ti's and 980's in those lanes no problems at 8x 8x . I currently have my titan x in lane two


----------



## EvilClocker

theboy995

I am playing GTA V at 4k on my samsung 40" curved max temp on GPU has been 46C thats 3 hours of playing


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> I think that 12gb is hitting hard on the pll which is y max clock n stable clock difference is kindda big on tx.
> Nvr had a card like this before. Benches on certain game.. Can up the clock nearly 63mhz more.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> yeah im definitely seeing a big difference max vs stable clocks on mine, for some games Ive had to back down ~100 mhz on what I thought should have been a stable overclock based on some benches and how previous gpus behaved vs benches.
> I dont run any software, my card is locked at 1300core with a fixed voltage, though it does downclock on idle (would not be happy if it didnt). During gaming, it is constant 1300. Stock core speed is not relevant as it is just another transitional speed like any other downclocked speed. Any gpu load, gpu will be constant 1300, as boost is just like turbo on modern cpus.


I don't believe it's the 12GB interfering with a 100% stable OC. I have a feeling it's how some of these overvolted bioses are working with the cards. I have had same bench stable OCs where it would only be game stable for hrs with clocks 80mhz or so lower. This is with bioses that lock voltage at 1.274v. But with bioses like Skyn3t's beta with standard voltage (with increased power limits) & overvolt via PX I get much higher stable gaming clocks, that are only about 7-14mhz lower than my max benching clocks. 1515/3800mhz vs 1501/3800mhz.

And don't include GTA V in those comparisons because that game just doesn't like OCs period. At least with my setup.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> I don't believe it's the 12GB interfering with a 100% stable OC. I have a feeling it's how some of these overvolted bioses are working with the cards. I have had same bench stable OCs where it would only be game stable for hrs with clocks 80mhz or so lower. This is with bioses that lock voltage at 1.274v. But with bioses like Skyn3t's beta with standard voltage (with increased power limits) & overvolt via PX I get much higher stable gaming clocks, that are only about 7-14mhz lower than my max benching clocks. 1515/3800mhz vs 1501/3800mhz.
> 
> And don't include GTA V in those comparisons because that game just doesn't like OCs period. At least with my setup.


Oc stable is game stable. If gta v is a issue. Codaw will rape gta v clock stability.

I am seriously thinking its a pll issue between that 12gb n core clock.

Skyn3t beta bios downclocks frequently to 7xx. Not sure whats up with that.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Oc stable is game stable. If gta v is a issue. Codaw will rape gta v clock stability.
> 
> I am seriously thinking its a pll issue between that 12gb n core clock.
> 
> Skyn3t beta bios downclocks frequently to 7xx. Not sure whats up with that.


guys - I have like 4- 6 of sky's bioses.. which one is everyone calling the "beta bios"? pt volt1?


----------



## dentnu

Where can I sign up for the Skyn3t beta bios ? Would love to give it a try and help testing it. Thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

really.. which one?


----------



## thedoo

Anyone having FPS issues with Killing Floor 2? My card only seems to get to about 40-50% usage at 1440p, some pretty big stutters during gameplay. Wondering if it's just early access issues.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> really.. which one?


Is there a "skyn3t beta" that doesn't actually downclock? I've had a couple members PM me different ones, but i've been hesitant to try either of them...


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> guys - I have like 4- 6 of sky's bioses.. which one is everyone calling the "beta bios"? pt volt1?


I'd love to test some Skyn3t bioses chilled and see if they have more legs for benching or 24/7 use .

If someone can PM me the latest beta i'd be gratefull.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> I don't believe it's the 12GB interfering with a 100% stable OC. I have a feeling it's how some of these overvolted bioses are working with the cards. I have had same bench stable OCs where it would only be game stable for hrs with clocks 80mhz or so lower. This is with bioses that lock voltage at 1.274v. But with bioses like Skyn3t's beta with standard voltage (with increased power limits) & overvolt via PX I get much higher stable gaming clocks, that are only about 7-14mhz lower than my max benching clocks. 1515/3800mhz vs 1501/3800mhz.
> 
> And don't include GTA V in those comparisons because that game just doesn't like OCs period. At least with my setup.


The only game I had issues with my OC was GTA V, took me a while to figure out it is was OC because I had played several other games with higher OC's without issue. Some games are just more stressful than others, but if I crash in any game, and the crashes stop with decreasing OC, then imo it just wasnt stable to begin with.

I have flashed way over 50x and tried about every iteration you can play with in bios...only thing that matters on my gpu stability is power to avoid throttling (which I just set default to max and dont worry about slider since I dont use software) and whatever volts used. My stability doesnt change with voltage change via px or bios, Ive played with both.

To run GTA 16+ hours now without a crash, I removed my mem OC and decreased my core to 1300 with 1.24v or about 180-200mhz below benching stable at same volts, mine is just an avg OCer. In past gpus, I could drop 50mhz below benching and run any game. I have never owned a gpu that I could play games 24/7 stable within 15mhz of benching stable.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> I'd love to test some Skyn3t bioses chilled and see if they have more legs for benching or 24/7 use .
> 
> If someone can PM me the latest beta i'd be gratefull.


I'm interested in trying it as well.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> The only game I had issues with my OC was GTA V, took me a while to figure out it is was OC because I had played several other games with higher OC's without issue. Some games are just more stressful than others, but if I crash in any game, and the crashes stop with decreasing OC, then imo it just wasnt stable to begin with.
> 
> I have flashed way over 50x and tried about every iteration you can play with in bios...only thing that matters on my gpu stability is power to avoid throttling (which I just set default to max and dont worry about slider since I dont use software) and whatever volts used. My stability doesnt change with voltage change via px or bios, Ive played with both.
> 
> To run GTA 16+ hours now without a crash, I removed my mem OC and decreased my core to 1300 with 1.24v or about 180-200mhz below benching stable at same volts, mine is just an avg OCer. In past gpus, I could drop 50mhz below benching and run any game. I have never owned a gpu that I could play games 24/7 stable within 15mhz of benching stable.


I can play bf:hl bf:4 and anything else at 1400ish with no volts. Gta v doesnt like more than 1300


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> The only game I had issues with my OC was GTA V, took me a while to figure out it is was OC because I had played several other games with higher OC's without issue. Some games are just more stressful than others, but if I crash in any game, and the crashes stop with decreasing OC, then imo it just wasnt stable to begin with.
> 
> I have flashed way over 50x and tried about every iteration you can play with in bios...only thing that matters on my gpu stability is power to avoid throttling (which I just set default to max and dont worry about slider since I dont use software) and whatever volts used. My stability doesnt change with voltage change via px or bios, Ive played with both.
> 
> To run GTA 16+ hours now without a crash, I removed my mem OC and decreased my core to 1300 with 1.24v or about 180-200mhz below benching stable at same volts, mine is just an avg OCer. In past gpus, I could drop 50mhz below benching and run any game. I have never owned a gpu that I could play games 24/7 stable within 15mhz of benching stable.


I too have tried just about every modded bios out there. Every card handles these voltages a little differently. With my card the Synet bios with boost enabled & 200% PL gave me the highest stable benching OC @ 1516/3800 @ 1.255v with PX increased voltage. Other bios that stated 1.312 or 1.281v only gave me 1.274v via AB readout. Voltage readout was higher but it did not give me higher stable clocks. It actually gave me lower stable clocks at a higher voltage. Possibly my card just doesnt like the additional power.

As to game stable vs bench stable i just push my card to the max, even with gaming. I want to get every drop of performance she has. I had similar stable gaming vs benching OCs with the OG Titan, but pushed a ton more voltage. Didnt worry about blowing the card as I always get EVGA card for their warranty. But actually the card did great with over a year of high voltage endeavors.

Yup same stable clocks with GTA, 1300mhz, above that i will get a CTD here and there.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> I too have tried just about every modded bios out there. Every card handles these voltages a little differently. With my card the Synet bios with boost enabled & 200% PL gave me the highest stable benching OC @ 1516/3800 @ 1.255v with PX increased voltage. Other bios that stated 1.312 or 1.281v only gave me 1.274v via AB readout. Voltage readout was higher but it did not give me higher stable clocks. It actually gave me lower stable clocks at a higher voltage. Possibly my card just doesnt like the additional power.
> 
> As to game stable vs bench stable i just push my card to the max, even with gaming. I want to get every drop of performance she has. I had similar stable gaming vs benching OCs with the OG Titan, but pushed a ton more voltage. Didnt worry about blowing the card as I always get EVGA card for their warranty. But actually the card did great with over a year of high voltage endeavors.
> 
> Yup same stable clocks with GTA, 1300mhz, above that i will get a CTD here and there.


Sounds like GTA V is the gaming test i'll grab it soon.

Currently gaming at 1580mhz - Dyling light / Farcry 4 and others fine for several hours at a time and benching at 1633 in sli thats Heaven 4.0 HD max tessellation etc. Core temps are low, during bench max temps -6 and -8c and in games in the -10s. Still stuck at 1.274v like the rest of us though









This is maxair bios tweaked to 1.274v , i tested with cyclops etc no higher bench and then tested lower voltages hence max air bios.

I got a lockup after 2hrs @ 1600 in dying light 4k - If i could game at 1600 mhz on skyn3t bios that would be awesome !!


----------



## ryanallan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Does prioritizing temp over power gives better OC?


I thought it might, but don't know for sure how the firmware handles the temp prioritization.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Any chance you can do the same with GTA V? It supports MFAA as far as I know.


Sorry man, I don't have the game.


----------



## wigz81

probably the wrong thread for this but im in a bit of a dilemma. I ordered two Titan X cards from nvidia and currently have four Titan Black SC cards with EK blocks. is it better for me to keep the Titan X i ordered or stick with the Blacks. I'm in Japan so i'm concerned about the power draw 4 cards would have. They're being powered by a Lepa G-1600. Most games don't scale well past 2-way SLI so im thinking ill be better off with the X. But at the same time i still need a few parts for my rig and 2K would cover the rest. I cant post for sale here yet and ebay is hit or miss so offloading the Blacks might be a bit of an issue. Any thoughts?


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wigz81*
> 
> probably the wrong thread for this but im in a bit of a dilemma. I ordered two Titan X cards from nvidia and currently have four Titan Black SC cards with EK blocks. is it better for me to keep the Titan X i ordered or stick with the Blacks. I'm in Japan so i'm concerned about the power draw 4 cards would have. They're being powered by a Lepa G-1600. Most games don't scale well past 2-way SLI so im thinking ill be better off with the X. But at the same time i still need a few parts for my rig and 2K would cover the rest. I cant post for sale here yet and ebay is hit or miss so offloading the Blacks might be a bit of an issue. Any thoughts?


For gaming TX sli over titan Blacks 4 way any day! Scaling and other issues multiply with that many cards and unless you have a 5k monitor 2 cards is usually the upper limit and if you need that much power than let it be 3 TX at that ... Sell the Blacks if you can and move on to 2 TX!!!


----------



## DADDYDC650

So far I'm hitting 1403Mhz/7.6Ghz in GTA V using stock volts. Running smooth with no issues at all but does fluctuate. Can't go higher due to power limits and not caring much. I'll try a custom BIOS one of these days.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> I am well aware that you can fill up more than 6GB at 4k. You don't NEED it though. Do I really have to explain this every time I make a post about VRAM? It may become my signature eventually... an explanation that VRAM used and VRAM needed are not the same thing.
> 
> In a year or two, it's possible that we'll see games that suffer at 4k if you're on a card with less than 6GB VRAM, but that hasn't happened yet.


Yes, yes. As a developer/engineer and working with 3D I know that.

But - games *can* use it so when looking forward to 5K gaming I'd rather leave some room for high def. textures pack. I'm pretty much sold on boosting texture resolution and material complexity, which in turn will result it more memory demanding games. For someone planing on 5K and max details, more VRAM is pretty much a good thing. If you let your "next GTA" (not GTA necessarily, but such a game) expand as much as it wants, you'll get better results.

Regarding "need" - true - I've lost hours trying to explain to people why even 970 with 3.5+0.5 works fine in most 4K situations. For example, 970 SLI worked flawlessly in 4K for me with only a few short stutters on really large open maps, not as nearly as heavy and often as people present it to be. Even 6K Shadow of Mordor worked slow but stutter free with normal textures.

But what I'd like to point out is that 4K-5K+ can use more VRAM and if you plan on any kind of longevity for your card, it is advisable to go higher than 4GB and personally I'd go with 12 instead of 6 or rather buy 8GB AMD. Just to be safe.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Whatever is cached on GDDR5 will be faster to access, will the game run within 6gb yes .. will it run as well as titan x if it caches more than 6gb - no it won't.
> 
> I saw a few posts ago you were saying 4gb in 4k was fine for most games .. i doubt it is with ultra details, I know as i had 980s in 4k prior , shadow of morder needed more - dying light needed more - lords of the fallen needed more and thats just 3 games i was playing the same time. So 4gb is definately not good for 4k with recent AAA games and ultra details. 6gb will run most things fine (for now) but there are still games and situations which go over the boundary and they will run faster-less hitching on Titan X in those situations. I've seen high 6s in Lords of the fallen , over 6s in Morder also. Dying light should be fine , maxes at about 5.3 gb.
> 
> So yeah 6gb is minimum for 4k now .. not ideal at all. 8gb would have been better if the architecture could have worked with that amount.


I've posted multiple videos of 970 SLI working fine at 4K and 6K.







So, in some cases it is possible.


----------



## Manac0r

Just got Acelero iv extreme through the post... Couple of questions, if you got the time:

1) Am I better off removing the thermal paster already applied, and using my own? (coolmaster 400)

2) Does the back plate provide sufficient cooling for the vram...?

3) What temps can I except to see under heavy OC'ing?

4) Any advice before I begin?

TIA in advance


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> guys - I have like 4- 6 of sky's bioses.. which one is everyone calling the "beta bios"? pt volt1?


Afaik Ptvolt 1 & ptvolt bd


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manac0r*
> 
> Just got Acelero iv extreme through the post... Couple of questions, if you got the time:
> 
> 1) Am I better off removing the thermal paster already applied, and using my own? (coolmaster 400)
> 
> 2) Does the back plate provide sufficient cooling for the vram...?
> 
> 3) What temps can I except to see under heavy OC'ing?
> 
> 4) Any advice before I begin?
> 
> TIA in advance


There were people warning about that cooler mounting process. Be careful.


----------



## Theboy995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilClocker*
> 
> theboy995
> 
> I am playing GTA V at 4k on my samsung 40" curved max temp on GPU has been 46C thats 3 hours of playing


thanks for answering, then I have to have something bad no? the difference is too big









PS: the radiator you have the fan comes standard? or have you changed any better?


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> "I'm ready for my closeup, Mr. DeMille...'
> 
> 
> 
> and 4 of those > http://hwbot.org/submission/2834900_coolice_3dmark11___performance_4x_geforce_gtx_titan_x_53223_marks


I've always been wondering what they do with cards like these after cold runs. Those have been modded to the point of no return so to me it looks that it's impossible to use anymore with stock or water cooling as the original VRM has been removed etc. I remember seeing some GTX295s/9800GX2s with PCBs separated...

Just read this too, crazy stuff: http://overclocking.guide/nvidia-gtx-titan-x-external-power-guide/


----------



## John Shepard

It's finally here!

My god i am so excited that my hands are shaking as i type this.

Fortunately it appears to be working so far.... Downloading the drivers,will fill out the form later.

can't wait to play GTA V......


----------



## brandon02852

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manac0r*
> 
> Just got Acelero iv extreme through the post... Couple of questions, if you got the time:
> 
> 1) Am I better off removing the thermal paster already applied, and using my own? (coolmaster 400)
> 
> 2) Does the back plate provide sufficient cooling for the vram...?
> 
> 3) What temps can I except to see under heavy OC'ing?
> 
> 4) Any advice before I begin?
> 
> TIA in advance


1) Compared to the stock paste, using Liquid Ultra dropped temps 3-4C.

2) No. I had to buy a few sets of the Enzotech pure copper heatsinks to place on the front of the card in order to cool them better.

3) My temps do not exceed 65C on heavy OC runs (cyclops 1.281V bios).

4) Be careful with the six included clamps. These clamp the backside heatsink to the pcb. Just watch for pcb bending due to lots of pressure from the screws. Watch some youtube vids of installation if you are running into some issues.

It is a great cooler...but a pain in the ass.


----------



## John Shepard

hmm idle temps seem a tad high

~45-50c at 22% fan speed, this normal?

edit:
no wait it's running at full clocks with chrome open

it switches to 2d clocks when i close chrome and the temps drop


----------



## Manac0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon02852*
> 
> 1) Compared to the stock paste, using Liquid Ultra dropped temps 3-4C.
> 
> 2) No. I had to buy a few sets of the Enzotech pure copper heatsinks to place on the front of the card in order to cool them better.


What sized heatsinks did you use? You thermal pasted them to the front... Wanted to get the cooler on tonight but might wait for some heatsinks... Did the cooler attach correctly witht the heatsinks on?

E: in a previous post you mentioned to tall for comfort.. Care to elaborate and did you buy 2 x C1 and 2 x C10?


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> I've always been wondering what they do with cards like these after cold runs. Those have been modded to the point of no return so to me it looks that it's impossible to use anymore with stock or water cooling as the original VRM has been removed etc. I remember seeing some GTX295s/9800GX2s with PCBs separated...
> 
> Just read this too, crazy stuff: http://overclocking.guide/nvidia-gtx-titan-x-external-power-guide/


It's still functional with a universal waterblock installed, I've got an OG TItan that similar to that. Instead of a single power board mine has 4 different VRM's from donor cards soldered to it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Is there a "skyn3t beta" that doesn't actually downclock? I've had a couple members PM me different ones, but i've been hesitant to try either of them...


when you say "downclock", do you mean a bios that is locked in P0 state? Every bios should downclock when idle. If your card is down clocking when under load it either is too hot. hit the PL limit, or is unstable at those clocks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> I'd love to test some Skyn3t bioses chilled and see if they have more legs for benching or 24/7 use .
> 
> If someone can PM me the latest beta i'd be gratefull.


Need to get the OP to post the versions Skyn3t wants to release. NOt a good feeling having some user accuse you of frying their card - right?
lol - you have the highest clocking TX's around.








Certainly seems to me that GTA V is just less stable code, not more taxing... especially since most folks report a CTD.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John Shepard*
> 
> hmm idle temps seem a tad high
> ~45-50c at 22% fan speed, this normal?
> edit:
> no wait it's running at full clocks with chrome open
> it switches to 2d clocks when i close chrome and the temps drop


depending on what add-ons are being loaded, firefox does the same.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> when you say "downclock", do you mean a bios that is locked in P0 state? Every bios should downclock when idle. If your card is down clocking when under load it either is too hot. hit the PL limit, or is unstable at those clocks.
> Need to get the OP to post the versions Skyn3t wants to release. NOt a good feeling having some user accuse you of frying their card - right?
> lol - you have the highest clocking TX's around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly seems to me that GTA V is just less stable code, not more taxing... especially since most folks report a CTD.


Err the ptvolt 1 n bd (boost disabled) both are 1.27v. Issue is during load it dowclocks for a quick half a sec to 7xxmhz. No idea y. Its far from the powerlimit. Raising it also didnt help.

Both are based of evga sc bios.
The bd buos is perfect if it wasnt for that theottle thingy.
Checked scores n shown it was affected.
Mydog i think said fse no issue. My test was on heaven 4.0


----------



## John Shepard

alright +200mhz on the core appears stable(so far) on stock bios/voltage
+250 crashes
asic is a bit low at 68%

i'll fill out the form once i find my max stable oc


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Err the ptvolt 1 n bd (boost disabled) both are 1.27v. Issue is during load it dowclocks for a quick half a sec to 7xxmhz. No idea y. Its far from the powerlimit. Raising it also didnt help.
> 
> Both are based of evga sc bios.
> The bd buos is perfect if it wasnt for that theottle thingy.
> Checked scores n shown it was affected.
> Mydog i think said fse no issue. My test was on heaven 4.0


lol - i've run every bios in that list... I'd bet that the momentary 7xx downclock in pt1 is a boost table/voltage table adjustment fix
ptvolt1 works well, I've been using cyclops2 which is giving very good FS graphics scores/heaven.. etc at the limit. No GTA V here, but CODAW runs like a charm in sli.









Def, matching a bios with a given card is empirical... and even more so for 2 or more cards


----------



## bfedorov11

I am using the cyclops 1.3 bios.. is it the same as the 1.28 since its not going to 1.3? Anyway, I can bench 1540.. efficiency isn't always there after ~1510.. but I can run gta for hours at 1500/2000 sli .


----------



## unreality

Guys whats the difference between an Overclock..

1. which is not stable -> crashing
2. showing artifacts

Is the 2nd one actually dangerous for the card?

Im asking because my first TX is crashing pretty fast while the 2nd TX does not crash but its showing artifacts at 1470MHz Boost (Stock Voltage 1,174 / no temperature Issues).

Would additional Voltage help against the artifacts or would it make it worse ?

Would really like to know the reasons behind this.

Cheers!


----------



## szeged

adding more volts doesnt always help with artifacting, what you can try to do is get the card colder and that might help.

in my experience 9 times out of 10 artifacting or crashing is due to temperatures not voltage.


----------



## marc0053

For Canadians looking for a Titan X card, Direct Canada as the lowest price by far and the ASUS is in stock now for $1236.42 CAD + tax with free shipping. The evga reference card is $1,200.59 and the EVGA superclock $1,239.53.

http://www.directcanada.com/products/?sku=10531107186&vpn=GTXTITANX-12GD5&manufacture=ASUS

http://www.directcanada.com/products/?sku=11611107147&vpn=12G-P4-2990-KR&manufacture=EVGA

http://www.directcanada.com/products/?sku=11611107946&vpn=12G-P4-2992-KR&manufacture=EVGA

I've ordered multiple items from these guys and never had an issue.


----------



## mohit9206

Is there even any game that uses 12gb vram? Then why not just wait for 980Ti 6gb?


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - i've run every bios in that list... I'd bet that the momentary 7xx downclock in pt1 is a boost table/voltage table adjustment fix
> ptvolt1 works well, I've been using cyclops2 which is giving very good FS graphics scores/heaven.. etc at the limit. No GTA V here, but CODAW runs like a charm in sli.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Def, matching a bios with a given card is empirical... and even more so for 2 or more cards


I had the same temporary down clock issue, it down clocks to roughly 50% of the set clock speed.

For example if core is set to 1000MHz it will down clock to 500, if core is set to 1550MHz it will down clock to 775MHz

After that I switched to your Cyclops2 bios and had no issues, now I'm testing the Cyclops 1.31 bios and also do not have an issue with down clocking.


----------



## B-rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohit9206*
> 
> Is there even any game that uses 12gb vram? Then why not just wait for 980Ti 6gb?


Why are you here? Seems like youre just trying to start something.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Could you please help me with the following matters?

1. What is the optimum frametime in games (like for FPS it is 60)? How do I achieve that frame time given that SLi performs worse in this regard than single GPU setups?

2. What is the ideal pagefile setting given Titan X's copious pagefile requirements?

3. With stock BIOS and a power limit of 110%, is it possible to get a better overclock than what the card already boosts to?

Thank you.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Could you please help me with the following matters?
> 
> 1. What is the optimum frametime in games (like for FPS it is 60)? How do I achieve that frame time given that SLi performs worse in this regard than single GPU setups?
> 
> 2. What is the ideal pagefile setting given Titan X's copious pagefile requirements?
> 
> 3. With stock BIOS and a power limit of 110%, is it possible to get a better overclock than what the card already boosts to?
> 
> Thank you.


1) Whatever frametime at which you do not subjectively notice any stutter/jitter is when it is "optimal". For myself, this _tends_ to be when the 99th percentile frametime is 20ms (50fps) or lower.

2) Whatever pagefile you need to not get "out of memory" crashes. I was using a 16GB pagefile before upgrading my RAM from 16 to 32GB. At 32GB RAM, I'm using a 1GB pagefile (just because 1GB pagefile is recommended instead of turning it off completely).

3) If you flash your BIOS to one with a higher power/voltage limit, then it is possible.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> I am using the cyclops 1.3 bios.. is it the same as the 1.28 since its not going to 1.3? Anyway, I can bench 1540.. efficiency isn't always there after ~1510.. but I can run gta for hours at 1500/2000 sli .


1500/2000 in SLI is impressive for GTA. But are the cards even being fully stressed in SLI (gpu use > 97%)? I'm guessing no, that's why you are getting the increased OC stability than the rest of us.


----------



## DADDYDC650

I wonder why folks are crashing with an OC of 1300Mhz or more in GTA V using a custom BIOS. I'm running it at 1403Mhz/7.6Ghz so far with stock BIOS and volts. Sure it fluctuates due to power limits but for the most part it bounces between 1370/1403Mhz. Completely stable in GTA V.


----------



## mohit9206

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-rock*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mohit9206*
> 
> Is there even any game that uses 12gb vram? Then why not just wait for 980Ti 6gb?
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you here? Seems like youre just trying to start something.
Click to expand...

Just asking a legit question.Why are people buying a 12gb vram card when they could save money and buy the 6gb version coming out next month.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohit9206*
> 
> Just asking a legit question.Why are people buying a 12gb vram card when they could save money and buy the 6gb version coming out next month.


Because 12GB is more than 6GB silly.


----------



## B-rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohit9206*
> 
> Just asking a legit question.Why are people buying a 12gb vram card when they could save money and buy the 6gb version coming out next month.


1: Its a rumor last I checked
2: This is the best card available and has been out for a little bit now
3: Personally, I was sick of my 6950 and was tired of all the rumors and waiting
4: Because I can


----------



## RedM00N

Decided to roll with a lighter bios for the time being (stock bios w/ 425 TDP) since the 1475/8200 oc I run seems to be stable in games with it. Haven't tried my 1500 profile yet.

Is the skyn3t beta bios still accepting new peeps? Would be willing to see how they fair against my cards.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohit9206*
> 
> Just asking a legit question.Why are people buying a 12gb vram card when they could save money and buy the 6gb version coming out next month.


Can't speak for others, but I did it because I'm at 4k and while 6GB is enough for now at 4k, I'm not confident that it will be enough for very long and I don't want to be forced to upgrade my GPUs for at least 2 years.


----------



## BossJ

GTA 5 - I'm stable at 1480 down clocks to 1467 / 1455 depending on heat - I'm still on air. If I go any higher i crash.

+112mV increase.

But all my other games will easily hit 1500 - stable.

GTA V doesn't like OC's like the other games do.

Another question - Why are people overclocking memory for gaming? From what I've read, it doesn't add much to your FPS?


----------



## carlhil2

...Or, you could wait a Year and get the same performance even cheaper.., anyways, I don't play the "waiting.." game, just buy the best available and move on from there...while having my OG Titan, I also bought a 750ti, 2x780ti, 2x980, 2x980 Classifieds and now Titan X, the other on the way, buying one card stopped nothing..


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohit9206*
> 
> Is there even any game that uses 12gb vram? Then why not just wait for 980Ti 6gb?


codaw. Pretty close to 11.5gb at the last few missions on sp.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> codaw. Pretty close to 11.5gb at the last few missions on sp.


To be fair, codaw is probably the worst example you could pick... it's fairly well known that it will attempt to fill up 100% of your VRAM regardless of settings, resolution, etc. It doesn't actually need anything close to that amount.


----------



## RedM00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohit9206*
> 
> Just asking a legit question.Why are people buying a 12gb vram card when they could save money and buy the 6gb version coming out next month.


For me, I've already filled the whole 12GB buffer many times and still had system ram get used. 6GB wouldn't be enough.

Plus games today will be using less ram than games 2 years from now at the same resolutions.


----------



## mohit9206

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mohit9206*
> 
> Just asking a legit question.Why are people buying a 12gb vram card when they could save money and buy the 6gb version coming out next month.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't speak for others, but I did it because I'm at 4k and while 6GB is enough for now at 4k, I'm not confident that it will be enough for very long and I don't want to be forced to upgrade my GPUs for at least 2 years.
Click to expand...

Ok fair enough. But my friend also had bought Sapphire 7970 6gb to play on 1440p monitor for more futureproofing but it performs almost the same as 3gb version maybe just a couple of fps more than the 3gb model so that's why i asked. Anyway thanks for answering.


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> 1500/2000 in SLI is impressive for GTA. But are the cards even being fully stressed in SLI (gpu use > 97%)? I'm guessing no, that's why you are getting the increased OC stability than the rest of us.


They are.. 4k ultra with 4x msaa.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohit9206*
> 
> Just asking a legit question.Why are people buying a 12gb vram card when they could save money and buy the 6gb version coming out next month.


I think a lot of people are running 1440 or higher. TX is over kill for 1080. 4k unity will use 11gb with msaa. GTA5 uses over 7gb. I don't mind paying a premium for a premium product.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BossJ*
> 
> GTA 5 - I'm stable at 1480 down clocks to 1467 / 1455 depending on heat - I'm still on air. If I go any higher i crash.
> 
> +112mV increase.
> 
> But all my other games will easily hit 1500 - stable.
> 
> GTA V doesn't like OC's like the other games do.
> 
> Another question - Why are people overclocking memory for gaming? From what I've read, it doesn't add much to your FPS?


Memory OC will help depending on your resolution and how the application/game utilized the memory bandwidth. Some games I see up to a 8-10% increase in performance when OCing memory. In GTA V mem OC helps almost nothing, (like 1fps) with my 1440p setup.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> They are.. 4k ultra with 4x msaa.


Interesting.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> To be fair, codaw is probably the worst example you could pick... it's fairly well known that it will attempt to fill up 100% of your VRAM regardless of settings, resolution, etc. It doesn't actually need anything close to that amount.


No it fell short. Lol

Watchdog supersampling msaa8x n texture msaa8x with everything enabled on config file.
11gb


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohit9206*
> 
> Ok fair enough. But my friend also had bought Sapphire 7970 6gb to play on 1440p monitor for more futureproofing but it performs almost the same as 3gb version maybe just a couple of fps more than the 3gb model so that's why i asked. Anyway thanks for answering.


That's because 3GB is enough VRAM for 1440p even now in 99.99% of games. Only game I've heard some people say needs more then 3GB at 1440p for performance reasons is Shadow of Mordor. If you're on a single card, you may not have the GPU power needed to run settings which would need more than 3GB even in those games.

Anyone who bought a single Titan X would likely have been served 100% as well by waiting for a 6GB card. That's also still possible, but just less likely, for SLI users at 4k.


----------



## craftyhack

My Titan X (ASUS from Amazon a couple if days ago) will be here today, along with EK WB (nickel/acetal w/backplate). This is to upgrade from eVGA 980 in an NCase M1 build with custom loop, 4790k, etc. I normally get my supplies from performance-pcs and frozen(RIP), but no one had the nickel/acetal in stock, so I figured I would backorder from EK and give that a shot. All I can say is holy smokes, see tracking info below, it would be hard for a person to get from EK to where I live this fast! AND it ended up cheaper than from Performance PCs somehow, shipping included. So if any of you in the US are hesitant to order directly from EK, here is another testimonial:

Kansas City, KS, United States 04/24/2015 6:57 A.M. Out For Delivery
04/24/2015 5:46 A.M. Arrival Scan
Kansas City, MO, United States 04/24/2015 5:40 A.M. Departure Scan
04/24/2015 5:20 A.M. Arrival Scan
Louisville, KY, United States 04/24/2015 4:33 A.M. Departure Scan
04/24/2015 12:56 A.M. Import Scan
Louisville, KY, United States 04/23/2015 11:30 A.M. Arrival Scan
Philadelphia, PA, United States 04/23/2015 9:44 A.M. Departure Scan
04/23/2015 7:24 A.M. Arrival Scan
Koeln, Germany 04/23/2015 5:47 A.M. Departure Scan
Koeln, Germany 04/22/2015 11:59 P.M. Arrival Scan
Brnik, Slovenia 04/22/2015 9:57 P.M. Departure Scan
04/22/2015 4:09 P.M. Origin Scan
04/22/2015 2:25 P.M. Pickup Scan
Slovenia 04/22/2015 3:04 A.M. Order Processed: Ready for UPS


----------



## cstkl1

If pascal titan has dp 1.3 n asus has launch swift 4k 120hz.

Nice knowing ya titan x.

In the mean time. Hello skylake n nvme.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> That's because 3GB is enough VRAM for 1440p even now in 99.99% of games. Only game I've heard some people say needs more then 3GB at 1440p for performance reasons is Shadow of Mordor.


There are actually quite a few more, now that we are getting more new-gen ports to PC.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Just hit 1400Mhz and 8Ghz VRAM with my TX and stock volts/BIOS. I'll go for a higher OC once the final skyn3t BIOS is released.


----------



## MunneY

Someone shoot me a Stock SC bios... I wanna see if my OC changes when i go back to a stock from Skyn3t's


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Someone shoot me a Stock SC bios... I wanna see if my OC changes when i go back to a stock from Skyn3t's


 GM200.zip 150k .zip file


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> I had the same temporary down clock issue, it down clocks to roughly 50% of the set clock speed.
> 
> For example if core is set to 1000MHz it will down clock to 500, if core is set to 1550MHz it will down clock to 775MHz
> 
> After that I switched to your Cyclops2 bios and had no issues, now I'm testing the Cyclops 1.31 bios and also do not have an issue with down clocking.


cool. cyclops2 = cycloops1 with the voltage and power table from his 1.281V bios.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Could you please help me with the following matters?
> 
> 1. What is the optimum frametime in games (like for FPS it is 60)? How do I achieve that frame time given that SLi performs worse in this regard than single GPU setups?
> 
> 2. What is the ideal pagefile setting given Titan X's copious pagefile requirements?
> 
> 3. With stock BIOS and a power limit of 110%, is it possible to get a better overclock than what the card already boosts to?
> 
> Thank you.


1) I believe the frametime should be 1/frame rate for best visuals or something like that? IDK - there's a guy who posts on the video threads that knows this.







@Silent Scone may know.
2) let windows manage your page file. Why use any more or less than is dynamically needed?
3) if you are aircooling your card, fan curve setting will have more effect on stability than any other thing you can do in PX or AB. If your card is watercooled, you really should flash to a modified bios.


----------



## unreality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> Guys whats the difference between an Overclock..
> 
> 1. which is not stable -> crashing
> 2. showing artifacts
> 
> Is the 2nd one actually dangerous for the card?
> 
> Im asking because my first TX is crashing pretty fast while the 2nd TX does not crash but its showing artifacts at 1470MHz Boost (Stock Voltage 1,174 / no temperature Issues).
> 
> Would additional Voltage help against the artifacts or would it make it worse ?
> 
> Would really like to know the reasons behind this.
> 
> Cheers!


Additional Voltage didnt help at all.

What other reasons for artifacting can there be if its not temperature related? (was sitting at max 59°C stock fan)


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> Additional Voltage didnt help at all.
> 
> What other reasons for artifacting can there be if its not temperature related? (was sitting at max 59°C stock fan)


other than your card simply doesnt like going that high, not much else really other than get the temps even lower.


----------



## unreality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> other than your card simply doesnt like going that high, not much else really other than get the temps even lower.


Do you guys think watercooling it would help?

Also how do you guys use a CPU AiO on the TX (like Corsair H110)? Surely it wasnt meant for it and it wouldnt keep the VRMs cool ?


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> That's because 3GB is enough VRAM for 1440p even now in 99.99% of games. Only game I've heard some people say needs more then 3GB at 1440p for performance reasons is Shadow of Mordor. If you're on a single card, you may not have the GPU power needed to run settings which would need more than 3GB even in those games.


Even in 4k. I ran 2x 780ti @ 1400mhz in 4k for several months.. I always had to drop textures down a notch and no aa/af past 2x... but everything else was on/maxed. They always pulled in over 50 fps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> Additional Voltage didnt help at all.
> 
> What other reasons for artifacting can there be if its not temperature related? (was sitting at max 59°C stock fan)


That is strange. Defective card?

Is there anyway you can measure temps on the back of the card? I would reinstall the heatsink. If that doesn't fix it, RMA to the store while you still can. I wonder what would happen if you flashed a 1.28 bios.. if it would get worse.. although that probably isn't a good idea if something happens to it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> Do you guys think watercooling it would help?
> 
> Also how do you guys use a CPU AiO on the TX (like Corsair H110)? Surely it wasnt meant for it and it wouldnt keep the VRMs cool ?


I wouldn't wait that long if you can rma to the retail store. I know it only does it while its overclocked and that really doesn't constitute a rma.. its just strange it happens at 60 degrees and nobody else is reporting the same issue.

My cards barely break 43 degrees at 1500 after gaming for a couple hours so it would probably eliminate the issue.. your call.


----------



## unreality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> Defective card?
> 
> Is there anyway you can measure temps on the back of the card? I would reinstall the heatsink. If that doesn't fix it, RMA to the store while you still can. I wonder what would happen if you flashed a 1.28 bios.. if it would get worse.. although that probably isn't a good idea if something happens to it.


Well it only happens at 1470+ on the Core. I was only testing GTA V so far. My other TX crashed at 1350 in GTA V. This one pulls 1450 without artifacts and without crashing so far..

1470 artifacting already surely must mean something and i wanna know what exactly.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> 1) Whatever frametime at which you do not subjectively notice any stutter/jitter is when it is "optimal". For myself, this _tends_ to be when the 99th percentile frametime is 20ms (50fps) or lower.
> 
> 2) Whatever pagefile you need to not get "out of memory" crashes. I was using a 16GB pagefile before upgrading my RAM from 16 to 32GB. At 32GB RAM, I'm using a 1GB pagefile (just because 1GB pagefile is recommended instead of turning it off completely).
> 
> 3) If you flash your BIOS to one with a higher power/voltage limit, then it is possible.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> cool. cyclops2 = cycloops1 with the voltage and power table from his 1.281V bios.
> 1) I believe the frametime should be 1/frame rate for best visuals or something like that? IDK - there's a guy who posts on the video threads that knows this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Silent Scone may know.
> 2) let windows manage your page file. Why use any more or less than is dynamically needed?
> 3) if you are aircooling your card, fan curve setting will have more effect on stability than any other thing you can do in PX or AB. If your card is watercooled, you really should flash to a modified bios.


Thanks to the both of you for your input.

Okay so I'll leave pagefile settings to default.

I have already set a custom fan curve. See if you would recommend any modification to it for better performance.


As for the BIOS, if the stock one doesn't allow for any further overclocking then I wish to flash to a different one. Now, the question is, which one should I flash to? I know that I need a much higher power limit and unlocked voltage. But the plethora of available BIOSes are confusing me as to which one I should go for. Some guidance in this regard would be really helpful.

Also, I've flashed BIOSes via Command Prompt before, but never in SLi. I would also like a set of instructions on this.

Thank you.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohit9206*
> 
> Just asking a legit question.Why are people buying a 12gb vram card when they could save money and buy the 6gb version coming out next month.


A $200 dollar fee per card to get 6 extra GB of VRam and get the card 3 months early is more than worth it.

Titan GPU's are designed to be the end-all-be-all for high-end enthusiasts. That includes folks who want to use 3 5k monitors, and the only way to pull that sort of thing off is with a massive amount of VRam.


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> Well it only happens at 1470+ on the Core. I was only testing GTA V so far. My other TX crashed at 1350 in GTA V. This one pulls 1450 without artifacts and without crashing so far..
> 
> 1470 artifacting already surely must mean something and i wanna know what exactly.


If that's the case then I would keep them.


----------



## Manac0r

What temps are you guys getting on you VRAM, on stock air cooling? What is acceptable?


----------



## DADDYDC650

1403Mhz core and 8Ghz VRAM stable in GTA V. Temps are usually around 60C. Speeds are stable now that I created a custom fan profile. How does my cards OC stack up? I'm on air and stock voltage and stock BIOS. I'll try and go higher when I'm really bored one day.


----------



## unreality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manac0r*
> 
> What temps are you guys getting on you VRAM, on stock air cooling? What is acceptable?


Im just measuring it. I have a 140mm fan blowing over the Card with about 800RPM and with an open case one of the Vram thingies already at 72°C (95% TX fan!)


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> 1403Mhz core and 8Ghz VRAM stable in GTA V. Temps are usually around 60C. Speeds are stable now that I created a custom fan profile. How does my cards OC stack up? I'm on air and stock voltage and stock BIOS. I'll try and go higher when I'm really bored one day.


From what I've seen this is about average - maybe slightly above average. It's about what my cards will do - 1400 (really, 1397)/8000 but I've got 110 power limit and +100 mV voltage. Stock BIOS and stock cooling for now.

It seems stable in GTA V... occasionally I get weird visual artifacts but I think it has something to do with my HDMI cable or something weird like that because if I turn my TV off/on, the artifacts go away.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thanks to the both of you for your input.
> 
> Okay so I'll leave pagefile settings to default.
> 
> I have already set a custom fan curve. See if you would recommend any modification to it for better performance.
> 
> 
> As for the BIOS, if the stock one doesn't allow for any further overclocking then I wish to flash to a different one. Now, the question is, which one should I flash to? I know that I need a much higher power limit and unlocked voltage. But the plethora of available BIOSes are confusing me as to which one I should go for. Some guidance in this regard would be really helpful.
> 
> Also, I've flashed BIOSes via Command Prompt before, but never in SLi. I would also like a set of instructions on this.
> 
> Thank you.


Are you really using that fan curve for gaming? Jesus, the noise that fan makes at that curve is insane.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> Are you really using that fan curve for gaming? Jesus, the noise that fan makes at that curve is insane.


It's pretty similar to the curve I have to use for gaming to keep my top card in the mid 70's and avoid throttling down to ~1360 MHz... these cards were really made for water IMO

I don't think I could tolerate these cards with stock cooling if I didn't game with headphones.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> From what I've seen this is about average - maybe slightly above average. It's about what my cards will do - 1400 (really, 1397)/8000 but I've got 110 power limit and +100 mV voltage. Stock BIOS and stock cooling for now.
> 
> It seems stable in GTA V... occasionally I get weird visual artifacts but I think it has something to do with my HDMI cable or something weird like that because if I turn my TV off/on, the artifacts go away.


Nice speeds. Weird that your HDMI cable is causing artifacts.

I'm happy to be running at 1403/8Ghz. Nice even numbers, stock voltage and good temps. I'm eager to push it to the max but I want the final skyn3t BIOS. I don't want to beta test and run benchmarks for hours.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> Are you really using that fan curve for gaming? Jesus, the noise that fan makes at that curve is insane.


The cards get really loud, but I do have headphones on at all times, so noise is a non-issue for me.

Besides, I might have to implement an even more aggressive fan curve when I overvolt and overclock them.


----------



## Manac0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> Im just measuring it. I have a 140mm fan blowing over the Card with about 800RPM and with an open case one of the Vram thingies already at 72°C (95% TX fan!)


Thank you for checking









My case is padded and far away from where I game, 5 metre DVi cable so cranking that fan isn't an issue....


----------



## phillyboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> The cards get really loud, but I do have headphones on at all times, so noise is a non-issue for me.
> 
> Besides, I might have to implement an even more aggressive fan curve when I overvolt and overclock them.


Headphones do help a lot with sound dampening. I couldn't tolerate the noise this makes when running Unigine Heaven without headphones on after having an MSI GTX 970. Glad I don't try and fold with this beast







.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> The cards get really loud, but I do have headphones on at all times, so noise is a non-issue for me.
> 
> Besides, I might have to implement an even more aggressive fan curve when I overvolt and overclock them.


Yeah. The problem in sli is that the second card could easily get 20 or even 30 degrees higher temps that the first one on air...That makes the pc sound like an airstripe. An aggressive fan profile is indeed necessary;


----------



## John Shepard

tested a few games and wow everything is buttery smooth
No more stuttering bs.Performance is nearly the same as my 970s(some games even run better)
Don't regret it one bit.









Btw i am already using <6gigs at 4k.Dying light uses 6-6.5 and DAI hit 7 at one point.

too scared to flash the bios so for now i'll settle with a +200 oc


----------



## spacin9

Okay I have a Titan X on hand unopened.

Keep GTX 980 SLI or break it out?


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> Okay I have a Titan X on hand unopened.
> 
> Keep GTX 980 SLI or break it out?


1 titan x won't be 980 sli...

2 titans yes.

id sell both 980s... get another titan x but thats just me.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Looks like Newegg is clearing out some old stock for an upcoming item... Titan X hydrocopper anyone?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487049&cm_re=titan_x_hydrocopper-_-14-487-049-_-Product


----------



## hardcorePC

my titan x
110 power limit and +100 mV stock bios Asic 80% 1.243v
86%fan temp 55C
core +320
mem +300
Gta V all max - msaa x4




http://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x421/motyleee/szeroko_zpsvmwq77fb.jpg~original


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohit9206*
> 
> Is there even any game that uses 12gb vram? Then why not just wait for 980Ti 6gb?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-rock*
> 
> Why are you here? Seems like youre just trying to start something.


Well, if he's not really trolling then I'll say this:

There are some games NOW that can use over 6GB of memory at high resolutions.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Is something wrong with the Asus cards? I tried flashing bios and am getting some kind of software write protection error that I was not getting with the EVGA one I had before.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hardcorePC*
> 
> my titan x
> 110 power limit and +100 mV stock bios Asic 80% 1.243v
> 86%fan temp 55C
> core +320
> mem +300
> Gta V all max - msaa x4


Bro... 1600mhz on air? How long have you played at that clock


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Is something wrong with the Asus cards? I tried flashing bios and am getting some kind of software write protection error that I was not getting with the EVGA one I had before.


did you disable the card(s) on device manager before trying nvflash?


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> did you disable the card(s) on device manager before trying nvflash?


I followed the exact same steps to flash my EVGA Titan X. Disable card, drag bios over NVflash, press y a bunch. At the end I get an error that moves extremely fast but I can make out "write protection" before it closes nvflash.


----------



## B-rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> did you disable the card(s) on device manager before trying nvflash?


I had the same problem, i had to run --protectoff


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-rock*
> 
> I had the same problem, i had to run --protectoff


How do you do that? I can't type anything into nvflash it just closes.


----------



## hardcorePC

@MunneY

just testing limits, probably 4 minutes,( it didnt crash or anything), extra direct fan on back vram


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> I followed the exact same steps to flash my EVGA Titan X. Disable card, drag bios over NVflash, press y a bunch. At the end I get an error that moves extremely fast but I can make out "write protection" before it closes nvflash.


weird...It should not close the cmd prompt window either. running cmd as administrator? I usually open the cmd manually and as administrator and then type (or copy and paste) the whole path to the folder where nvflash is using cd. But I am old school and trained in DOS


----------



## RedM00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hardcorePC*
> 
> my titan x
> 110 power limit and +100 mV stock bios Asic 80% 1.243v
> 86%fan temp 55C
> core +320
> mem +300
> Gta V all max - msaa x4


Sounds like you got yourself a golden egg if you can do 1600mhz on air with 1.243v.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Guys, some help with this maybe? Can't wait to crank up the core clock to 1500MHz.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> As for the BIOS, if the stock one doesn't allow for any further overclocking then I wish to flash to a different one. Now, the question is, which one should I flash to? I know that I need a much higher power limit and unlocked voltage. But the plethora of available BIOSes are confusing me as to which one I should go for. Some guidance in this regard would be really helpful.
> 
> Also, I've flashed BIOSes via Command Prompt before, but never in SLi. I would also like a set of instructions on this.
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Guys, some help with this maybe? Can't wait to crank up the core clock to 1500MHz.


One quite good bios is cyclops 2 jpmboy posted about two weeks ago. will find link and post here. However you will have to keep an eye on temps since it will go to the maximum core allowed which is about 1.27. It gave me the best stable OC on both cards. Another perhaps more conservative bios for air is sheyster air bios in the OP.

here we go:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/4900#post_23781052

original cyclops bios that JP tweak a bit so far as I can tell. Be aware of temps however since you are on air;


----------



## hardcorePC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> Sounds like you got yourself a golden egg if you can do 1600mhz on air with 1.243v.


great card for sure
to be safe and quiet i play
at 1550MHz not much stress on card with 62% fan temps are around 70C


----------



## B-rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> How do you do that? I can't type anything into nvflash it just closes.


Read all the instructions, youre supposed to run the command through a separate command prompt. You put the --protectoff after the --index, now thats what I did and it was my first time doing any bios flashing and it worked so if someone else wants to confirm it then it would be appreciated.


----------



## cookiesowns

Just picked up an Asus Titan X to replace 2 reference GTX970s. 72% ASIC, not complaining, but when I saw that one guys 80% asic I shed some tears.

Already have my own modded BIOS with just power limit tweaks, however I'm facing an odd issue. I seem to be voltage locked at 1.224V, anyone know how to get around this in Maxwell BIOS tweaker? Stock bios didn't have this limitation. I tried increasing voltage on precision X to +100Mv same problem.


----------



## BigMack70

ASIC is not that directly related to your overclock... I've got a 79% ASIC and it won't do anything even remotely close to 1600 MHz on air and stock BIOS. 1400 is where it tops out in games. My lower (72%) ASIC card is actually the better clocker - will do 1440 MHz.

I don't think ASIC is as meaningful as some people on OCN seem to think. I had three 7970 GPUs, two 780 GPUs, now two Titan X GPUs, with ASIC scores ranging all the way from 62-79%. I know that's a tiny sample size, but I've seen zero correlation of any kind between ASIC and how well a card overclocks.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> One quite good bios is cyclops 2 jpmboy posted about two weeks ago. will find link and post here. However you will have to keep an eye on temps since it will go to the maximum core allowed which is about 1.27. It gave me the best stable OC on both cards. Another perhaps more conservative bios for air is sheyster air bios in the OP.
> 
> here we go:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/4900#post_23781052
> 
> original cyclops bios that JP tweak a bit so far as I can tell. Be aware of temps however since you are on air;


Can I control voltage with this BIOS so that I can lower it to a level where the temp will be at a tolerable level?

And it says in the OP that I need to disable drivers for both cards before flashing. How do I disable drivers?

Thanks for the quick response.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Can I control voltage with this BIOS so that I can lower it to a level where the temp will be at a tolerable level?
> 
> And it says in the OP that I need to disable drivers for both cards before flashing. How do I disable drivers?
> 
> Thanks for the quick response.


go to device manager, right click on the gpus there and select disable. Same thing after flashing to enable. Voltage will be locked in 1.27 under load no matter your OC so far as I recall. Not sure there is a way to undervolt it. Anyone can chime in?


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> ASIC is not that directly related to your overclock... I've got a 79% ASIC and it won't do anything even remotely close to 1600 MHz on air and stock BIOS. 1400 is where it tops out in games. My lower (72%) ASIC card is actually the better clocker - will do 1440 MHz.
> 
> I don't think ASIC is as meaningful as some people on OCN seem to think. I had three 7970 GPUs, two 780 GPUs, now two Titan X GPUs, with ASIC scores ranging all the way from 62-79%. I know that's a tiny sample size, but I've seen zero correlation of any kind between ASIC and how well a card overclocks.


For me it's different. My 74% ASIC GTX970 clocked way better than the 68% ASIC GTX970. Ran much cooler too. In SLI it matters more because of how Nvidia boost works.

A 92% ASIC GTX780 took top 10 in 3dmark HOF on a mildly clocked 4930K. It did 1480Mhz under 3Dmark, with the 1.3V soft voltage mod back in the day.

That said, any ideas about the voltage limit? I'm not a fan of flashing different vendor ID's but it looks like I'll have to, since I'm eager to start pushing the limit of this card.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> go to device manager, right click on the gpus there and select disable. Same thing after flashing to enable. Voltage will be locked in 1.27 under load no matter your OC so far as I recall. Not sure there is a way to undervolt it. Anyone can chime in?


Regardless of temps, is 1.27v considered safe for air? I am skeptical because I never went past 1.225v on my original Titan because I was strongly recommended by everyone to not do so.

Has that norm changed recently? Is it somehow safe to use 1.27v even on air?

I don't mean to question anyone's knowledge. Just want to be sure that I am being safe with my cards is all.

Thank you.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Regardless of temps, is 1.27v considered safe for air? I am skeptical because I never went past 1.225v on my original Titan because I was strongly recommended by everyone to not do so.
> 
> Has that norm changed recently? Is it somehow safe to use 1.27v even on air?
> 
> I don't mean to question anyone's knowledge. Just want to be sure that I am being safe with my cards is all.
> 
> Thank you.


As I said that is kind of high for air and you will have to keep an eye on the temps, particularly on second card. Maxwell is a different architecture than old titan. So core limits are different. Perhaps you should try Sheyster maxair bios in the opening post:

O_riginally Posted by Sheyster View Post

Here is a special request BIOS. This one has voltage locked at 1.250v and is intended as sort of a maximum air BIOS, intended for cards with the stock cooler to get a slightly better OC than normal at 1.250v.

It is a modified EVGA SC BIOS featuring:

- 350w TDP at 100%
- 425w max TDP at 121%
- Voltage max locked at 1.250v for any speed at 1342+ MHz - no changes needed in PX.
- No boost limit
- Default SC clocks (+127 to core)

Have fun! smile.gif

GM200SC-MAXAIR.zip 150k .zip file_

a bit more conservative on the core voltage and closer to maximum core nividia recommends that is something around 1.23 if I recall correctly. In any case mate give a go with the cards for a couple of days with stock bios. Game a bit, try ocing with original bios just to break in the cards and see if no defect shows up; just mine


----------



## brandon02852

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manac0r*
> 
> What sized heatsinks did you use? You thermal pasted them to the front... Wanted to get the cooler on tonight but might wait for some heatsinks... Did the cooler attach correctly witht the heatsinks on?
> 
> E: in a previous post you mentioned to tall for comfort.. Care to elaborate and did you buy 2 x C1 and 2 x C10?


I think they were 10x10x14 millimeters. They come with thermal tape so you use that. I used Liquid Ultra on the core.

The heatsinks were slightly too high for the heatsink. I had to bend some of the heatsink fins out of the way so the Enzotech heatsinks could clear. Bending these few fins didnt interfere with the cooling efficiency.

I purchased 2 packages of the C1 and 2 packages of the C10.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-rock*
> 
> Read all the instructions, youre supposed to run the command through a separate command prompt. You put the --protectoff after the --index, now thats what I did and it was my first time doing any bios flashing and it worked so if someone else wants to confirm it then it would be appreciated.


look under the spoilers in the OP. Instructions are there for command line flashing.









yes, you need to issue the command: "nvflash --protectoff" for each card. The drag and drop method works when you are not cross flashing vendors or biosd versions (versions are not the mods with MBT).


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> As I said that is kind of high for air and you will have to keep an eye on the temps, particularly on second card. Maxwell is a different architecture than old titan. So core limits are different. Perhaps you should try Sheyster maxair bios in the opening post:
> 
> O_riginally Posted by Sheyster View Post
> 
> Here is a special request BIOS. This one has voltage locked at 1.250v and is intended as sort of a maximum air BIOS, intended for cards with the stock cooler to get a slightly better OC than normal at 1.250v.
> 
> It is a modified EVGA SC BIOS featuring:
> 
> - 350w TDP at 100%
> - 425w max TDP at 121%
> - Voltage max locked at 1.250v for any speed at 1342+ MHz - no changes needed in PX.
> - No boost limit
> - Default SC clocks (+127 to core)
> 
> Have fun! smile.gif
> 
> GM200SC-MAXAIR.zip 150k .zip file_
> 
> a bit more conservative on the core voltage and closer to maximum core nividia recommends that is something around 1.23 if I recall correctly. In any case mate give a go with the cards for a couple of days with stock bios. Game a bit, try ocing with original bios just to break in the cards and see if no defect shows up; just mine


Oh alright. I had failed to consider the fact that different architectures might actually make a difference.

But I won't be able to overclock at all with the 110% power limit with the stock BIOS, right? Which is why I wanted to flash right away.

And I've started playing AC Unity. At 4K and no AA, frames drop to 40s during cutscenes. Hence the extra rushing.

Thank you.


----------



## brandon02852

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> Sounds like you got yourself a golden egg if you can do 1600mhz on air with 1.243v.


I'd say so. My TX can only do 1450MHz at 1.255V and temps aren't even a concern.

Sucks that there is so much variation in these "high-end" chips.

Since we are paying such a premium price-tag, you would think all these chips would be binned at the highest quality and leave the lower quality stuff for the 960's and 970's.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Oh alright. I had failed to consider the fact that different architectures might actually make a difference.
> 
> But I won't be able to overclock at all with the 110% power limit with the stock BIOS, right? Which is why I wanted to flash right away.
> 
> And I've started playing AC Unity. At 4K and no AA, frames drop to 40s during cutscenes. Hence the extra rushing.
> 
> Thank you.


you can actually. I think the stock bios will give you something around 1350 or even 1400 or 1450 on the core in boost. Experiment a bit you might be surprised.







Mind you that there is a lot of inconsistency in reporting core clocks around several programs. Not all reports here saying 1550 or even 1600 are true clocks. Typical example is 3dmark that usually report wrong clocks. HWinfo will give you correct readings and save for inspection maximum clock and voltage been used under stress.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-rock*
> 
> Read all the instructions, youre supposed to run the command through a separate command prompt. You put the --protectoff after the --index, now thats what I did and it was my first time doing any bios flashing and it worked so if someone else wants to confirm it then it would be appreciated.


Yeah this fixed my problem.

Card stable at 1510/8000 in firestrike with max air. Stock cooler at 100% I get 79c max in valley. Contemplating if I should put the Accelero IV on it now or not though with all the issues people have been bringing up in this thread.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> you can actually. I think the stock bios will give you something around 1350 or even 1400 or 1450 on the core in boost. Experiment a bit you might be surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mind you that there is a lot of inconsistency in reporting core clocks around several programs. Not all reports here saying 1550 or even 1600 are true clocks. Typical example is 3dmark that usually report wrong clocks. HWinfo will give you correct readings and save for inspection maximum clock and voltage been used under stress.


I was doing just that right now. Ran Valley at +165/+0 and the cards boosted to 1329MHz (AB readings). However, at no point were the cards at 99% usage, which is a matter of concern. Mind you, I ran the benchmark at 4K with 8x AA.


My CPU is already overclocked to 4.4GHz and cannot be overclocked any further without purchasing better cooling solution.

Is there anything that I am overlooking which might be causing this low usage?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I was doing just that right now. Ran Valley at +165/+0 and the cards boosted to 1329MHz (AB readings). However, at no point were the cards at 99% usage, which is a matter of concern. Mind you, I ran the benchmark at 4K with 8x AA.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My CPU is already overclocked to 4.4GHz and cannot be overclocked any further without purchasing better cooling solution.
> 
> Is there anything that I am overlooking which might be causing this low usage?


I would say that is not a problem. Unless second card temp is getting too hot (which I can´t tell from the pic). It is more like a valley behavior to me. Did the final score look good and similar to others sli TXs? I would try firestrike which will give you a more "normal" curve of usage. BTW the cards were hitting 99% of usage it just fluctuates a bit from your pic (between 99 and 80%)? Not sure its been ages since I run valley but it looks like more a thing from valley itself that anything....Other might chime in (JP?)


----------



## Woundingchaney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> Okay I have a Titan X on hand unopened.
> 
> Keep GTX 980 SLI or break it out?


I had 980 sli prior to my Titan Xs and I can say that a single Titan isn't better than 980 sli.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> I would say that is not a problem. Unless second card temp is getting too hot (which I can´t tell from the pic). It is more like a valley behavior to me. Did the final score look good and similar to others sli TXs? I would try firestrike which will give you a more "normal" curve of usage. BTW the cards were hitting 99% of usage it just fluctuates a bit from your pic (between 99 and 80%)? Not sure its been ages since I run valley but it looks like more a thing from valley itself that anything....Other might chime in (JP?)


Yeah I just noticed that as well. I was reading the FB usage by mistake. Pardon me.

Alright, I'll give Firestrike a try next.


----------



## hardcorePC

HWiNFO64 Program causing problems while overclocking so i cant reach over 1600 with it


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woundingchaney*
> 
> I had 980 sli prior to my Titan Xs and I can say that a single Titan isn't better than 980 sli.


It depends. Tell that to the guy running SoM and modded Skyrim and see what he says about that.

Personally, I'd rather have a nice OC'ing T-X than 980 SLi any day.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hardcorePC*
> 
> HWiNFO64 Program causing problems while overclocking so i cant reach over 1600 with it
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That is indeed a really nice card you have there. In fact that is the larger oc with the least voltage I have seen (without going to Franken TXs). Anyone else was able to reach 1600 without going Franken? I mean true clocks people not firestrike or valley readings... I have a 81+ASIC not capable of that. Curious on how much you can push it with something like cyclops bios. Nice golden one mate. Now do some firestrike and post it here









edit - which bios are you using it?


----------



## cookiesowns

So I tried a variety of bios's with some soft bricks. I've finally decided to just copy the voltage tables from the 1.25V bios, onto the 450W SC one. I still can't maintain 1.25V..

It's as if there's some soft limit on my card that drops it down to the non OV boost bin at 1.162V. I'm not sure what's going on..

My max on 450W SC bios is 1.224V. Can't go higher even with precision X maxxed out. Anyone have any ideas?

Is the Asus TITAN X just possessed? It has Hynix chips on memory as well.


----------



## Woundingchaney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> It depends. Tell that to the guy running SoM and modded Skyrim and see what he says about that.
> 
> Personally, I'd rather have a nice OC'ing T-X than 980 SLi any day.


I understand that there are scenarios in which the Vram of the Titan comes into play or even of someone doesn't want to deal with what few issues are left with sli, but from a performance perspective he will definitely be losing performance by going from 980 sli to a single Titan X, which is prevalent in most titles.


----------



## hardcorePC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> Thanks
> 
> edit - which bios are you using it?


BIOS



*DEFAULT BIOS YES*


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hardcorePC*
> 
> BIOS


You are using default BIOS? Did you flash your card or I am missing something here?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Bro... 1600mhz on air? How long have you played at that clock


I don;t have that game, but I do hope it looks better than that shot,








lol - looks like halflife 1 !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I was doing just that right now. Ran Valley at +165/+0 and the cards boosted to 1329MHz (AB readings). However, a*t no point were the cards at 99% usage*, which is a matter of concern. Mind you, I ran the benchmark at 4K with 8x AA.
> 
> 
> My CPU is already overclocked to 4.4GHz and cannot be overclocked any further without purchasing better cooling solution.
> 
> Is there anything that I am overlooking which might be causing this low usage?


that's Valley and the driver - this is a common problem. use Heaven 4.0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hardcorePC*
> 
> HWiNFO64 Program causing problems while overclocking so i cant reach over 1600 with it
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


open gpuZ sensor tab (not the main tab), set the refresh to like 5 sec, put your mouse in the core clock box and click until it says "Max" and do some gaming. It will tell you the frequency. BTW - HWI is not the best thing to use.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I don;t have that game, but I do hope it looks better than that shot,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol - looks like halflife 1 !
> that's Valley and the driver - this is a common problem. use Heaven 4.0


glad im not the only one who thought that lol.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> glad im not the only one who thought that lol.












OT - just finished putting a set of Vance & Hines pipes on my Sportster... I might need to put a "quiet" baffle in.









Guys - regarding reported clocks.... here's an example. Actual is 1504.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OT - just finished putting a set of Vance & Hines pipes on my Sportster... I might need to put a "quiet" baffle in.


nice.

ecoboost gets boosted even more


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> nice.
> 
> ecoboost gets boosted even more


erm.. drop the "eco". Dermel tool that badge off the Stang!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> erm.. drop the "eco". Dermel tool that badge off the Stang!


lol







luckily the new mustangs only come with pony logos as badges, no eco, ford, mustang or anything like that.


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hardcorePC*
> 
> HWiNFO64 Program causing problems while overclocking so i cant reach over 1600 with it
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


They bench 1600?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hardcorePC*
> 
> HWiNFO64 Program causing problems while overclocking so i cant reach over 1600 with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /61/id/2434708/width/500/height/1000


Does GPU-Z show the same clocks @ 1600mhz?


----------



## hardcorePC

testing on gta v


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hardcorePC*
> 
> testing on gta v
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


nice! put that card to work!


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hardcorePC*
> 
> testing on gta v
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Amazing VGA it seems, no throttling on stock bios (and least in GTAv) and air cooled at 113% TDP ... i thought stock throttled at 110% TDP (i only had it on for a while) ?? - temps are very low for air cooled clocks and volts 59c ?? most are high 60s early 70s for that same voltage in the early 1500s (if they can get there) , the core seems much better than its reported asic to me. Its like you have a 95 % asic lol.

Golden card.

I'm almost tempted to put the stock bios back on and test it a bit now that my power draw is so much lower than when i had the cards air cooled and see how it goes. Havn't tested GTAv and i can bench single card at 1640 in heaven 3d .. but temps are 70c lower than your temps so yeah you would expect that.

If you get time do a heaven 3d bench , be curious to see if you can push further or less in that bench. 1080p max tess 8xAA if you get a chance in Heaven HD 4.0.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Amazing VGA it seems, no throttling on stock bios (and least in GTAv) and air cooled at 113% TDP ... i thought stock throttled at 110% TDP (i only had it on for a while) ?? - temps are very low for air cooled clocks and volts 59c ?? most are high 60s early 70s for that same voltage in the early 1500s (if they can get there) , the core seems much better than its reported asic to me. Its like you have a 95 % asic lol.
> 
> Golden card.
> 
> I'm almost tempted to put the stock bios back on and test it a bit now that my power draw is so much lower than when i had the cards air cooled and see how it goes. Havn't tested GTAv and i can bench single card at 1640 in heaven 3d .. but temps are 70c lower than your temps so yeah you would expect that.
> 
> If you get time do a heaven 3d bench , be curious to see if you can push further or less in that bench.


That temp is eerily low.







Hard to believe 59 C at 59% at that clock. Seems too good to be true. What is ambient temp?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I don;t have that game, but I do hope it looks better than that shot,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol - looks like halflife 1 !


I opened image on phone. scrolled to clocks... posted.

Its on a LG 65 ultrawide... its 2560x1080... it looks absolutely amazing at 1600p and 4k.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> That temp is eerily low.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to believe 59 C at 59% at that clock. Seems too good to be true. What is ambient temp?


I missed that 59% fan only ?? .. when my cards were air cooled with 100% fan they were in the 65-67 range when benching Heaven HD @ 1500 mhz 1.24v from memory.

Utilisation could be low in GTAv meaning the card in not working hard and these clocks are sustainable ?? shows 99% utilisation i see. Hm .. this card is working 20c+ better thermally than mine were air cooled - back to golden card lol.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I opened image on phone. scrolled to clocks... posted.
> 
> Its on a LG 65 ultrawide... its 2560x1080... it looks absolutely amazing at 1600p and 4k.


I would hope so... I open the original on a 4K monitor and was not impressed, may be the pic degrading "in transit".


----------



## hardcorePC

49F -50F in the room, plus 3 nocuta around the card by the window
i worry if i use benchmark- that will hurt the card, those are short time tests in game, and max boost hitting time to time - i dont think card will run like that for long time.
I would like to put on if exist some AIO on it and some off market radiators on memory.
Im more intrested what I can do in game, in normal temp room and fan top 62%

I like to do some more testing Monday or T. , and thinking about core closer to 1550-
i heard that some benchmarks (unrealistic load) can damage/degrade card?

here might be better pic - just click to resize in there
http://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x421/motyleee/szeroko_zpsvmwq77fb.jpg~original


----------



## Baasha

Just thought I'd share the GTA 5 PC Benchmarks w/ Quad Titan X with and without AA:


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hardcorePC*
> 
> 49C -50F in the room, plus 3 nocuta around the card by the window
> i worry if i use benchmark- that will hurt the card, those are short time tests in game, and max boost hitting time to time - i dont think card will run like that for long time.
> I would like to put on if exist some AIO on it and some off market radiators on memory.
> Im more intrested what I can do in game, in normal temp room and fan top 62%
> 
> I like to do some more testing Monday or T. , and thinking about core closer to 1550-
> i heard that some benchmarks (unrealistic load) can damage/degrade card?
> 
> here might be better pic - just click to resize in there
> http://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x421/motyleee/szeroko_zpsvmwq77fb.jpg~original


Benchmarks are fine and safe. You are thinking of furmark. Which is not a benchmark but a stress test which only heats up the card and can kill it.

All the benchmarks people are running are no more dangerous to your card than gaming


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Just thought I'd share the GTA 5 PC Benchmarks w/ Quad Titan X with and without AA:


Somethings not right... I get constant 60 fps with 2 Titan X's at 4k. overclocked to 1480Mhz with TXAA x2 ... running a 5930k at 4.6Ghz


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BossJ*
> 
> Somethings not right... I get constant 60 fps with 2 Titan X's at 4k. overclocked to 1480Mhz with TXAA x2 ... running a 5930k at 4.6Ghz


5k is 70% more pixels than 4k


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> 5k is 70% more pixels than 4k


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BossJ*
> 
> Somethings not right... I get constant 60 fps with 2 Titan X's at 4k. ...


Oh it said 4k. I missed the 5k.


----------



## cookiesowns

I guess no one knows why my specific card is voltage locked at 1.224V even with the 1.25V and 1.28V bioses.

=( sad face. Time to RMA then I guess..


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> I guess no one knows why my specific card is voltage locked at 1.224V even with the 1.25V and 1.28V bioses.
> 
> =( sad face. Time to RMA then I guess..


You're going to RMA because it wont go above 1.224V? Good luck with that....


----------



## gavros777

I'm thinking to get an ultrawide monitor, Is a single titan x overclcoked to 1400mhz good enough to handle this monitor at ultra settings?


----------



## Greyson Travis

I am looking to upgrade my old GTX 580 which died.
Does getting this reaps me significant improvement? Is this worth the 999 price tag on it?
Trying to get something that can last me 5 years.


----------



## gavros777

Ok guys did i mess up?
I just cancelled my backorder of the acer xb and bought an ultrawide samsung va panel from ebay.
My first monitor was an mva panel 7 years ago and i so miss it!
By the way i was an owner of the acer xb for 3 days and was disappointed with its image quality which i expected it to be similar to my first mva panel.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luckily the new mustangs only come with pony logos as badges, no eco, ford, mustang or anything like that.


lol Ford are such rehashers, it's the same engine that's in the new Focus RS. it's a Mazda engine, same one that's in my Mazda 3, only mines just a shot over 400bhp now







.

It's a ten year old lump at heart, scary when you think about it


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greyson Travis*
> 
> I am looking to upgrade my old GTX 580 which died.
> Does getting this reaps me significant improvement? Is this worth the 999 price tag on it?
> Trying to get something that can last me 5 years.


That is very subjective. Depends on what games you play, what settings and resolution you play at, what FPS you are trying to achieve etc.

But if a 580 was cutting it for you till 2015, I'd say a Titan X will suffice for five years as well.

As for the question of the price, yes, if you're planning on using it for five years, the 12GB VRAM alone should justify the price tag, in my opinion.

But I should note that splurging on one card and planning on keeping it for five years would be extremely unwise. I recommend you get something like a 970/980/970 SLi for much less money and save the rest of the cash for another upgrade in say, two years.


----------



## Silent Scone

I've known of people be more than happy coming from 680GTX, 4gb Classified in one case. a TITAN X from a 580 is an awesome upgrade.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol Ford are such rehashers, it's the same engine that's in the new Focus RS. it's a Mazda engine, same one that's in my Mazda 3, only mines just a shot over 400bhp now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> It's a ten year old lump at heart, scary when you think about it


if something works, keep using it







They did take the design from the mazda 3 but improved it a lot at stock. the new focus RS is going to be awesome especially with a non factory tune. Id still never get one though because focus' are for soccer moms.


----------



## Manac0r

Well got the Acelero IV extreme installed - a bit fiddly to say the least.

Temps have dropped by about 10 degrees... I can now run Cyclops Bios at 1.274mV and not go above 60 degrees under heavy load. Was hitting high 70 with Maxair prior.

My card despite being a decent Asic (80.4%) is a stubborn Overclocker - might be numerous factors (My rig is fairly old in PC years) not like some of the shiny new beasts I see in here.

Well I went from 1404 Stable, to 1450 stable at the moment. Really i want to hit 1500 but looks like my card cant handle it despite more voltage - I have tried every bios in the OP, maybe skyn3ts will help ( I would sign a disclaimer to give it a test







)

So temps don't seem to be an issue any more - but seeing people hit 1500 on stock everything ...well... them the breaks I guess.

Anything else i can try?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> if something works, keep using it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They did take the design from the mazda 3 but improved it a lot at stock. the new focus RS is going to be awesome especially with a non factory tune. Id still never get one though because focus' are for soccer moms.


lol aye I'm guessing there will be some major changes like lower compression etc. The original lumps suffer from issues with the small K04 turbo with crank case pressure at idle and a few other niggles but they're bullet proof. Really underrated...

Gotta say though, 4 cylinders in a Mustang? I'm a Brit and I've still not come to terms with that lol.











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







lol sleepershed

Before we go back on topic


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hardcorePC*
> 
> 49C -50F in the room, plus 3 nocuta around the card by the window
> i worry if i use benchmark- that will hurt the card, those are short time tests in game, and max boost hitting time to time - i dont think card will run like that for long time.
> I would like to put on if exist some AIO on it and some off market radiators on memory.
> Im more intrested what I can do in game, in normal temp room and fan top 62%
> 
> I like to do some more testing Monday or T. , and thinking about core closer to 1550-
> i heard that some benchmarks (unrealistic load) can damage/degrade card?
> 
> here might be better pic - just click to resize in there
> http://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x421/motyleee/szeroko_zpsvmwq77fb.jpg~original


Btw 49ºC= 120ºF


----------



## Greyson Travis

I am trying to drive it over a 4k monitor, Philips BDM4065UC. Had tested it over at a friend's place, just simply gorgeous.
60hz is enough for me using DP1.2, since I don't FPS game but more of a RPG player.
Should I get one more for SLI instead since I am pushing it to 4k for eye candy?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol aye I'm guessing there will be some major changes like lower compression etc. The original lumps suffer from issues with the small K04 turbo with crank case pressure at idle and a few other niggles but they're bullet proof. Really underrated...
> 
> Gotta say though, 4 cylinders in a Mustang? I'm a Brit and I've still not come to terms with that lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol sleepershed
> 
> Before we go back on topic


the mustang has had 4s in it since its inception back in 64, this is just a continuation of it. they stopped putting them in after the last SVO 4 turbo failed hard because it was so underpowered. This new 2.3 i4 turbo is really awesome though, cobb tune and some new parts are really making it go hard. new turbo is throwin down around 420 hp 400 torque.

brb renaming thread to ford mustang discussion club


----------



## Silent Scone

You know in a lot of ways the TITAN X is a lot like a Shelby...

*Good save?*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greyson Travis*
> 
> I am trying to drive it over a 4k monitor, Philips BDM4065UC. Had tested it over at a friend's place, just simply gorgeous.
> 60hz is enough for me using DP1.2, since I don't FPS game but more of a RPG player.
> Should I get one more for SLI instead since I am pushing it to 4k for eye candy?


urgh don't tell me that. They were on offer yesterday here, and I resisted which is rare for me. I always end up going back to the Swift.

Also admins, if I hear or click one more add I'm going to write a strong worded letter.


----------



## cstkl1

suddenly theres titan x everywhere in malaysia
zotac, asus, galax, nvidia ref, giga.


----------



## Neb9

What core and mem clock are people running with custom wc loops?
And temps?
I'm talking about for non benching usage, eg games.

I'm running 1460 core @ 1.274v and 3974 mem (7948 effective)
33c load w furmark. (its fairly cold inside.)


----------



## Neb9

My gpu is ideling @ 1050mhz, I looked around and found out that this happens when people are using display port and running a monitor at 144hz (also maybe 1440p monitor as well as the previous things). If the refresh rate is changed to 120hz the problem goes away.

Anyone have a fix for this? or some way to change the gpu demand for clockspeed?
I don't want my GPU running at 1050mhz @ 1.274v idle.


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Just thought I'd share the GTA 5 PC Benchmarks w/ Quad Titan X with and without AA:


Nice video, was fun to see those X's put to work. On a side note is anyone looking forward to the 4k swift bringing ips to the table?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neb9*
> 
> What core and mem clock are people running with custom wc loops?
> And temps?
> I'm talking about for non benching usage, eg games.
> 
> I'm running 1460 core @ 1.274v and 3974 mem (7948 effective)
> 33c load w furmark. (its fairly cold inside.)


Testing 1525Mhz core and 8412Mhz memory for 24/7 atm.

1.27v and ~40'C load temps under an EK block.


----------



## Neb9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Testing 1525Mhz core and 8412Mhz memory for 24/7 atm.
> 
> 1.27v and ~40'C load temps under an EK block.


Nice, saw some of your impressive scores in the valley benchmark.
I cant get mine to run properly stable @ 1500mhz + 1.274v in games.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neb9*
> 
> What core and mem clock are people running with custom wc loops?
> And temps?
> I'm talking about for non benching usage, eg games.
> 
> I'm running 1460 core @ 1.274v and 3974 mem (7948 effective)
> 33c load w furmark. (its fairly cold inside.)


1410/[email protected] slied


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greyson Travis*
> 
> I am trying to drive it over a 4k monitor, Philips BDM4065UC. Had tested it over at a friend's place, just simply gorgeous.
> 60hz is enough for me using DP1.2, since I don't FPS game but more of a RPG player.
> Should I get one more for SLI instead since I am pushing it to 4k for eye candy?


that's the monitor! good choice. yes, you're gonna want SLI to drive 4k.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You know in a lot of ways the TITAN X is a lot like a Shelby...
> 
> *Good save?*
> urgh don't tell me that. They were on offer yesterday here, and I resisted which is rare for me. I always end up going back to the Swift.
> 
> Also admins, if I hear or click one more add I'm going to write a strong worded letter.


4K monitor, NVMe drive + tri sli T-ReX...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> Nice video, was fun to see those X's put to work. On a side note is anyone looking forward to the *4k swift bringing ips to the table*?


and when is this suppose to appear?


----------



## Mongo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Testing 1525Mhz core and 8412Mhz memory for 24/7 atm.
> 
> 1.27v and ~40'C load temps under an EK block.


What Bios you running?


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> and when is this suppose to appear?


Later this year, was announced at CES. Other manufacturers will need something special to beat a 4k IPS g-sync swift









http://rog.asus.com/393642015/gaming-monitors/ces-2015-rog-swift-pg27aq-27-inch-4k-lcd-with-gsync/


----------



## Greyson Travis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's the monitor! good choice. yes, you're gonna want SLI to drive 4k.
> 4K monitor, NVMe drive + tri sli T-ReX...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and when is this suppose to appear?


Okay, just ordered two of these cards. Crossing my fingers. First time I ever spent beyond 1k for graphics card.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> Later this year, was announced at CES. *Other manufacturers will need something special to beat a 4k IPS g-sync swift*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/393642015/gaming-monitors/ces-2015-rog-swift-pg27aq-27-inch-4k-lcd-with-gsync/


I agree! cards will be idling at 1200.







nvm - was thinking >60Hz. eh, I'l lwait for a native 4K @ >60Hz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greyson Travis*
> 
> Okay, just ordered two of these cards. Crossing my fingers. *First time I ever spent beyond 1k for graphics card*.


lol - true for many users here!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Testing 1525Mhz core and 8412Mhz memory for 24/7 atm.
> 
> 1.27v and ~40'C load temps under an EK block.


mrT has the bestv ram I've seen running, so far.









do you have a back plate? can you measure the temp of the memory power section?


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> Nice video, was fun to see those X's put to work. On a side note is anyone *looking forward to the 4k swift bringing ips to the table*?


Very much, indeed. Not that there's anything in the market that matches that screen in terms of features, but that monitor is the only thing holding me off from upgrading from my Dell S2240L. Although, imo it would have been the best screen if it were glossy.

Its potential price worries me though. Probably going to be much higher than its $800 predecessor.


----------



## Nytestryke

I'm hoping that "Do note that it's not a replacement for the current model and both PGs will exist side-by-side as top-tier gaming monitors" also reflects pricing, with any luck there will be competition to keep pricing competitive


----------



## Greyson Travis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I agree! cards will be idling at 1200.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nvm - was thinking >60Hz. eh, I'l lwait for a native 4K @ >60Hz.
> lol - true for many users here!
> mrT has the bestv ram I've seen running, so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you have a back plate? can you measure the temp of the memory power section?


In fact I have never spent beyond 500 lol. Seeing that 2k bill from Nvidia direct hurts my wallet.
Now I have to do a massive upgrade for my current i5-760 rig.
Monitor will be in locally tomorrow. Headaches. Gonna try to set up everything up before consulting you guys on GPU overclocking.
Too much of a leap of faith in spending lol.


----------



## Nytestryke

ASUS mentioned
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greyson Travis*
> 
> Now I have to do a massive upgrade for my current i5-760 rig.
> Too much of a leap of faith in spending lol.


I'd consult the other forums on OCN regarding upgrading your other components, if you're going with sli tx's though maybe look at 2011-3 and go for broke


----------



## BigMack70

^ yeah... if you're going SLI Titan X, an i5-760 isn't going to cut it. My 2600k @ 4.8 / 5.0 GHz (depending on the game) is stretched pretty hard to keep both GPUs loaded down to 95%+ in CPU demanding games at 4k.


----------



## Greyson Travis

Just one last question, do I really need 32 gb of ram for SLI?


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greyson Travis*
> 
> Just one last question, do I really need 32 gb of ram for SLI?


Only if you want to have your Windows pagefile disabled. If you leave your pagefile alone, 16GB is fine.


----------



## Greyson Travis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Only if you want to have your Windows pagefile disabled. If you leave your pagefile alone, 16GB is fine.


Lovely, thanks! Time to hit the local stores and build my new rig from scratch.


----------



## Ass Dan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> *the mustang has had 4s in it since its inception back in 64*, this is just a continuation of it. they stopped putting them in after the *last SVO 4 turbo failed hard because it was so underpowered*. This new 2.3 i4 turbo is really awesome though, cobb tune and some new parts are really making it go hard. new turbo is throwin down around 420 hp 400 torque.
> 
> brb renaming thread to ford mustang discussion club


No, not until the Mustang II in the mid 70s.

No, it wasn't.


----------



## unreality

Fun Fact: +250 Fire Strike is stable while +200 Sky Diver crashes all the time!


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neb9*
> 
> What core and mem clock are people running with custom wc loops?
> And temps?
> I'm talking about for non benching usage, eg games.
> 
> I'm running 1460 core @ 1.274v and 3974 mem (7948 effective)
> 33c load w furmark. (its fairly cold inside.)


I run GTA 1500/8000.. highest temp is 43. I played 1550 for about an hour, but since I can't bench 1540, I just leave it at 1500.

Anyone with more than one card under water.. what is the temp difference between cards? My lower card is always 3 degrees higher. My previous cards were always closer together.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ass Dan*
> 
> No, not until the Mustang II in the mid 70s.
> 
> No, it wasn't.


youre right, i was thinking of the 2.8 v6 instead of the 4.

the 4 cylinders back then in the mustangs were made fun of on a widescale for its power, you might be remembering it wrong.


----------



## Ass Dan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> youre right, i was thinking of the 2.8 v6 instead of the 4.
> 
> the svo was made fun of on a widescale for its power, you might be remembering it wrong.


It was not. I lived it. You have to remember that when the SVO launched in 1984 with 175HP, the mustang GT's fuel injected powerplant for that year packed a whopping 165HP. C4 Corvette has just released packing a whopping 205HP.

So, in 1985.5, when they refreshed the SVO and upped output to 205HP, the 5.0 GT was still lagging behind until the '87 model year.

No, all cars were under powered back then, but the SVO actually did quite well.


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> youre right, i was thinking of the 2.8 v6 instead of the 4.
> 
> the 4 cylinders back then in the mustangs were made fun of on a widescale for its power, you might be remembering it wrong.


Speaking of being made fun of... my first car was a 82 firebird.. 4 cylinders. Nobody even knows they made them with 4. My friend's 90 323 hatchback was faster and it failed to pass school buses. Next car was a 91 5.0.. slapped a vortech in it... I guess I made up for it.


----------



## DADDYDC650

So I wanted to hold off until the skyn3t BIOS went public but I went ahead and flashed the MAXAIR BIOS. 1518Mhz core and 8Ghz VRAM is a go! Completely stable in BF Hardline, MK X and GTA V. Temps stay in the high 60's, low 70's with 60-80 percent fan speed. I'll push it farther another day. Looks like I got my money's worth!


----------



## seross69

Any new bios in the past week??? What on is recommended??? For air right now???


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Any new bios in the past week??? What on is recommended??? For air right now???


Perhaps try the front page, or extra question marks


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greyson Travis*
> 
> Okay, just ordered two of these cards. Crossing my fingers. First time I ever spent beyond 1k for graphics card.


I just showed my wife Baasha's 7 Titan setups. Made my setup look cheap comparatively.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hardcorePC*
> 
> *49F -50F in the room, plus 3 nocuta around the card by the window*


That is a cold room (to me at least)! My ambient is about 23-25 Deg F higher. That explains your low temps though. Still, a very nice card indeed.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> I just showed my wife Baasha's 7 Titan setups. Made my setup look cheap comparatively.


I did the same thing with the pic the guy posted earlier in this thread with the racing setup + 4 titans + big dog (Husky?).

That will certainly help when it's time to add a second card.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> So I wanted to hold off until the skyn3t BIOS went public but I went ahead and flashed the MAXAIR BIOS. 1518Mhz core and 8Ghz VRAM is a go! Completely stable in BF Hardline, MK X and GTA V. Temps stay in the high 60's, low 70's with 60-80 percent fan speed. I'll push it farther another day. Looks like I got my money's worth!


People seem to really like the MaxAir BIOS. It was a special request by someone (can't remember who!) but seems like it's a good balance between stock and the benching BIOS files. I also have a benching BIOS in the OP, but it doesn't get much attention.







It's very similar to the opt33 and Cyclops 1.31 BIOS, but with higher default and max TDP.


----------



## Manac0r

In real life terms how many FPS is an extra 100Mhz on the core?


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manac0r*
> 
> In real life terms how many FPS is an extra 100Mhz on the core?


1000.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manac0r*
> 
> In real life terms how many FPS is an extra 100Mhz on the core?


I'd say about 3-5 frames faster on average.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manac0r*
> 
> In real life terms how many FPS is an extra 100Mhz on the core?


Well, not much frankly. That's why I run at stock voltage at 1405 MHz for gaming.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> 1000.


----------



## Manac0r

Thanks for the input, so if my math is correct +200mhz on the vcore = 2000FPS ...









Yeah think i'll stop for a while and enjoy the card for now. Spending more time chasing figures than actually utilizing it.. well until next bios is put out...


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> I don't believe it's the 12GB interfering with a 100% stable OC. *I have a feeling it's how some of these overvolted bioses are working with the cards. I have had same bench stable OCs where it would only be game stable for hrs with clocks 80mhz or so lower. This is with bioses that lock voltage at 1.274v. But with bioses like Skyn3t's beta with standard voltage (with increased power limits) & overvolt via PX I get much higher stable gaming clocks, that are only about 7-14mhz lower than my max benching clocks.* 1515/3800mhz vs 1501/3800mhz.
> 
> And don't include GTA V in those comparisons because that game just doesn't like OCs period. At least with my setup.


Actually I may be seeing some of the same issue with one of my bioses. With GTA, my one bios that kept crashing at 1400 is also one I messed with clk 55, 56, 57 voltage table, in addition to P00 and mem overclock. Was thinking it was core or mem OC, now not sure. Unfortunately testing is very slow and not 100% reliable because there is no good gpu stability test, and I can play GTA for a few hours with an unstable bios/OC. But if I make it 7-10+hrs then Im more confident it is stable. Starting with fresh bios, only changing power limits and only changing P00 volts min/max to 1.218, I just played 7 hours straight GTA no crashes at same 1400 core (hopefully this wasnt just luck







, again sucks not having reliable testing method ). I havent figured out what to do if I want to use 1.218v or more for 24/7, not sure to just leave clk 55 (boost) default voltage at 1.218 or increase it to same as P00. But for 1.218v P00, dont have to worry about that issue.

Problem with not having a quicker more reliable testing method, going to be some guessing and some false conclusions until I have 10+hrs gaming for every setting. But clearly there is a difference between crashing 3x in 5 hours, vs no crash in 10hrs...so not just the game.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Actually I may be seeing some of the same issue with one of my bioses. With GTA, my one bios that kept crashing at 1400 is also one I messed with clk 55, 56, 57 voltage table, in addition to P00 and mem overclock. Was thinking it was core or mem OC, now not sure. Unfortunately testing is very slow and not 100% reliable because there is no good gpu stability test, and I can play GTA for a few hours with an unstable bios/OC. But if I make it 7-10+hrs then Im more confident it is stable. Starting with fresh bios, only changing power limits and only changing P00 volts min/max to 1.218, I just played 7 hours straight GTA no crashes at same 1400 core (hopefully this wasnt just luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , again sucks not having reliable testing method ). I havent figured out what to do if I want to use 1.218v or more for 24/7, not sure to just leave clk 55 (boost) default voltage at 1.218 or increase it to same as P00. But for 1.218v P00, dont have to worry about that issue.
> 
> Problem with not having a quicker more reliable testing method, going to be some guessing and some false conclusions until I have 10+hrs gaming for every setting. But clearly there is a difference between crashing 3x in 5 hours, vs no crash in 10hrs...so not just the game.


FWIW, I can run GTA V at 1405 with the SC 425 BIOS without crashing. The boost table is default EVGA SC.


----------



## DADDYDC650

If you are crashing in GTA V then your OC is not stable or you could have corrupted game files. I've played GTA V for many hours at 1403Mhz/8Ghz and for about 2 hours at 1518Mhz/8Ghz without a single crash.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manac0r*
> 
> Thanks for the input, so if my math is correct +200mhz on the vcore = 2000FPS ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah think i'll stop for a while and enjoy the card for now. Spending more time chasing figures than actually utilizing it.. well until next bios is put out...


If only it worked that way, it would be my last card ever!









It's definitely more fun to play games than bench the card. This time around I'm doing that more than messing with the card, and it's very enjoyable. I LOVE THIS CARD! I just set it to 1405 stock voltage, fan at 60%, and game for hours. No problems here.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> FWIW, I can run GTA V at 1405 with the SC 425 BIOS without crashing. The boost table is default EVGA SC.


I flashed the BIOS you mentioned and it does not run my card at +125 core. Boosts to 1303Mhz just like the stock SC BIOS. I prefer it this way but I was wondering if you modified that BIOS and forgot to change the description?


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manac0r*
> 
> *Well got the Acelero IV extreme installed - a bit fiddly to say the least.*
> 
> Temps have dropped by about 10 degrees... I can now run Cyclops Bios at 1.274mV and not go above 60 degrees under heavy load. Was hitting high 70 with Maxair prior.
> 
> My card despite being a decent Asic (80.4%) is a stubborn Overclocker - might be numerous factors (My rig is fairly old in PC years) not like some of the shiny new beasts I see in here.
> 
> Well I went from 1404 Stable, to 1450 stable at the moment. Really i want to hit 1500 but looks like my card cant handle it despite more voltage - I have tried every bios in the OP, maybe skyn3ts will help ( I would sign a disclaimer to give it a test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> So temps don't seem to be an issue any more - but seeing people hit 1500 on stock everything ...well... them the breaks I guess.
> 
> Anything else i can try?


Any tips for installing it on the Titan X? People are claiming it can crack the die if you aren't extremely careful. The biggest thing that worries me about the install is that plastic film. I remember setting up an accelero hybrid on a 290 and the plastic film would not cut without basically being wrecked even with an extremely sharp tool knife. Also with the clamps they include you are usually unable to mount some of them as the electronics get in the way.


----------



## MunneY

Alright, I went back to the stock bios and I guess I either don't remember correctly or something, but I'm hitting PT and its limiting my OC pretty hard. Only managing 1430/8200 SLI on air...

I guess I'll grab the bios with unlocked PT later and see what I can shake out of that.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I flashed the BIOS you mentioned and it does not run my card at +125 core. Boosts to 1303Mhz just like the stock SC BIOS. I prefer it this way but I was wondering if you modified that BIOS and forgot to change the description?


Nope, it's the default SC 425 BIOS, with +77 applied to core in PX.









Many cards just can't do 1400+ at stock vcore.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Nope,it's the default SC 425 BIOS, with +77 applied to core in PX.


So the only mod you made was +77 to PX and max power limit? Good stuff.......


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> So the only mod you made was +77 to PX and max power limit? Good stuff.......


I don't even touch the TDP slider. Default is 350w with that BIOS, which should be plenty for 1405 MHz.


----------



## MunneY

I just ran mine again at +100 and +600 for 1400/8200... no volts increase... an loop heaven and valley with no issues... so random


----------



## Manac0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Any tips for installing it on the Titan X? People are claiming it can crack the die if you aren't extremely careful. The biggest thing that worries me about the install is that plastic film. I remember setting up an accelero hybrid on a 290 and the plastic film would not cut without basically being wrecked even with an extremely sharp tool knife. Also with the clamps they include you are usually unable to mount some of them as the electronics get in the way.


Ok first off: disclaimer - the installation was not smooth - I had two screws on the stock cooler that I couldn't catch a thread on... (rubber band over the screw sorted it) Then one of the long screws snapped as the hole (3) as specfied in the manual was too small for the screw, and using pliers caused it to snap. Not a deal-breaker but mighty uncomfortable.

The film is fine to cut providing you have a cutting board, a sharpie and a stanley knife.. also give it a clean with your micro-fiber cloth + ipsopropyl alchohol.

Second get some decent thermalpaste - clear off the paste the fan comes prepped with.

Now when installing the fan and connecting the die to the heatsink, I placed the thermal paste as recommended by cisco for their blade servers


make sure you tighten the fastners (Fan + PCB + Back heatsink) in tiny increments (The four big screw it mentions in the manual), moving in diagonals, you want to increase pressure in an even manner. Gentle twists are in order (use your hand so you can feel the tautness)

Take time placing the thermal pads, check the stock cooler for reference.

Finally the fasteners (heatsink to PCB) are a pain, take your time and place them where it makes sense for your configuration. Again tighten in tiny increments across the board.

The fan itself is silent, even at 100% - it is not audible in my case (in fact i had to check it was working) - take your time, have everything at hand and you should be fine. Watch a few vids and do your research first, of course.

Good luck









P.S - While your card will now look like the bride of Frankenstein, it will be cooler, more silent and should hit higher OCs.


----------



## raules009

help gtx titan x throttling


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manac0r*
> 
> Ok first off: disclaimer - the installation was not smooth - I had two screws on the stock cooler that I couldn't catch a thread on... (rubber band over the screw sorted it) Then one of the long screws snapped as the hole (3) as specfied in the manual was too small for the screw, and using pliers caused it to snap. Not a deal-breaker but mighty uncomfortable.
> 
> The film is fine to cut providing you have a cutting board, a sharpie and a stanley knife.. also give it a clean with your micro-fiber cloth + ipsopropyl alchohol.
> 
> Second get some decent thermalpaste - clear off the paste the fan comes prepped with.
> 
> Now when installing the fan and connecting the die to the heatsink, I placed the thermal paste as recommended by cisco for their blade servers
> 
> 
> make sure you tighten the fastners (Fan + PCB + Back heatsink) in tiny increments (The four big screw it mentions in the manual), moving in diagonals, you want to increase pressure in an even manner. Gentle twists are in order (use your hand so you can feel the tautness)
> 
> Take time placing the thermal pads, check the stock cooler for reference.
> 
> Finally the fasteners (heatsink to PCB) are a pain, take your time and place them where it makes sense for your configuration. Again tighten in tiny increments across the board.
> 
> The fan itself is silent, even at 100% - it is not audible in my case (in fact i had to check it was working) - take your time, have everything at hand and you should be fine. Watch a few vids and do your research first, of course.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S - While your card will now look like the bride of Frankenstein, it will be cooler, more silent and should hit higher OCs.


+Rep. I'd consider this cooler, but since I play with good headphones at fairly high volume, not much point really. 60% fan on the T-X cards is tolerable, to me anyway.


----------



## Manac0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> +Rep. I'd consider this cooler, but since I play with good headphones at fairly high volume, not much point really. 60% fan on the T-X cards is tolerable, to me anyway.


Hell even a 100% on stock cooler isn't the worst (looking at you 290x).. just pretend your Baasha and have got a helicopter waiting outside for you.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> If you are crashing in GTA V then your OC is not stable or you could have corrupted game files. I've played GTA V for many hours at 1403Mhz/8Ghz and for about 2 hours at 1518Mhz/8Ghz without a single crash.


yep, i agree, unfortunately though I can go up to 4 hours without crashing on an unstable overclock then finally crash, so takes a while sometimes to find instability. After 7+ hours, seems like it wont crash after that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> FWIW, I can run GTA V at 1405 with the SC 425 BIOS without crashing. The boost table is default EVGA SC.


yeah, I think either changing power values alone for using software Oc's like your SC 425 mod, or just additionally changing only P00 min/max voltage for non-software OC's is so far best way to avoid other issues.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manac0r*
> 
> Hell even a 100% on stock cooler isn't the worst (looking at you 290x).. *just pretend your Baasha and have got a helicopter waiting outside for you.*


LOL, that could be true in Baasha's case.


----------



## libremaster

Just got this baby. It's exactly what I expected. A fast, hot, good looking card. Coming from 970SLI I'm very happy with the results of a single card.

Question, did someone use the Enzotech BMR-C1 for the back VRAMs? I'm a bit concern about temperatures on those chips.


----------



## brandon02852

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Any tips for installing it on the Titan X? People are claiming it can crack the die if you aren't extremely careful. The biggest thing that worries me about the install is that plastic film. I remember setting up an accelero hybrid on a 290 and the plastic film would not cut without basically being wrecked even with an extremely sharp tool knife. Also with the clamps they include you are usually unable to mount some of them as the electronics get in the way.


I have the screws tightened pretty well and no damage to the die at all.

I watched portions of this video to figure out where the heat pads actually get placed: 




Look at the instructions that came with the heatsink and the pictures on the instructions. In step 2 there are arrows pointing to screw holes. Use screw hole #3 for all four corners. Use the 1mm washers only (the thin ones) as shown in step 3.

The plastic film doesn't really matter. Just do approximate measuremeants and cut with a box cutter. Yeah it gets a little mangled but it doesnt have to be perfect.

In the locating hot component area, all the areas on the TITAN X are the same as the GTX 780 except for the smallest rectangle. So place your heat pads on those areas on the back of the card. Don't worry about placing pads on the "for heatsink balance" section.

When you get to step 7, the clamps with two screw holes are the ones labeled "B" while the ones with only one screw hole are labeled as "A". You will have to use some force to get these clamps on. They can all be mounted, even though some of the components on the PCB make it a big difficult

Here is finished product. Don't hesitate to reach out if you need help.


----------



## Manac0r

The poster above was my inspiration for getting the Artic +Rep


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon02852*
> 
> Here is finished product. Don't hesitate to reach out if you need help.


Is that thing a FIVE SLOT cooler?! Holy crap!


----------



## Manac0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Is that thing a FIVE SLOT cooler?! Holy crap!


3 Slot technically - Forget about using it in the first slot if you have any kind of heatsink or CPU Cooling.. I had to place it lane 3 - as lane two is Pci-e x 8. Like I said.. it ain't pretty but it gets the job done...


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manac0r*
> 
> 3 Slot technically - Forget about using it in the first slot if you have any kind of heatsink or CPU Cooling.. I had to place it lane 3 - as lane two is Pci-e x 8. Like I said.. it ain't pretty but it gets the job done...


That pic he posted looks like 4 slots are being eaten up, minimum. That's a lot to give up.


----------



## Manac0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> That pic he posted looks like 4 slots are being eaten up, minimum. *That's a lot to give up.*


Very True, however the temps and lower Sones make up for it. That said, I miss my pulsing green illumination - but I'm just sentimental like that...

Anyway Sheyster on behalf of the folk in here who find your bios helpful:


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manac0r*
> 
> Very True, however the temps and lower Sones make up for it. That said, I miss my pulsing green illumination - but I'm just sentimental like that...
> 
> *Anyway Sheyster on behalf of the folk in here who find your bios helpful:*


LOL, no problemo. All in a day's work.


----------



## doctakedooty

Well I finally pulled the trigger and bought a titan x selling my 295x2.


----------



## Manac0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Well I finally pulled the trigger and bought a titan x selling my 295x2.


One of us!


----------



## doctakedooty

It was all @szeged fault now i got to sell 2 4790k's a Maximus VII Formula, a Maximus VII Impact, and 16GB of Corsair Dominator Platinum 2133 Quad chanel ram cas 9 to fund a 5820k, rampage v and ddr4. Going to either build surround 1440p 120hz ips monitors or surround 4k tn panel monitors


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon02852*
> 
> I have the screws tightened pretty well and no damage to the die at all.
> 
> I watched portions of this video to figure out where the heat pads actually get placed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the instructions that came with the heatsink and the pictures on the instructions. In step 2 there are arrows pointing to screw holes. Use screw hole #3 for all four corners. Use the 1mm washers only (the thin ones) as shown in step 3.
> 
> The plastic film doesn't really matter. Just do approximate measuremeants and cut with a box cutter. Yeah it gets a little mangled but it doesnt have to be perfect.
> 
> In the locating hot component area, all the areas on the TITAN X are the same as the GTX 780 except for the smallest rectangle. So place your heat pads on those areas on the back of the card. Don't worry about placing pads on the "for heatsink balance" section.
> 
> When you get to step 7, the clamps with two screw holes are the ones labeled "B" while the ones with only one screw hole are labeled as "A". You will have to use some force to get these clamps on. They can all be mounted, even though some of the components on the PCB make it a big difficult
> 
> Here is finished product. Don't hesitate to reach out if you need help.


Thank you. I know where to place the pads as I already put a waterblock/backplate on another Titan X the main issue is those clamps and that stupid piece of film that Arctic insists on basing their coolers around now that is what worries me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> It was all @szeged fault now i got to sell 2 4790k's a Maximus VII Formula, a Maximus VII Impact, and 16GB of Corsair Dominator Platinum 2133 Quad chanel ram cas 9 to fund a 5820k, rampage v and ddr4. Going to either build surround 1440p 120hz ips monitors or surround 4k tn panel monitors


Why not just wait till Skylake in June?


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Thank you. I know where to place the pads as I already put a waterblock/backplate on another Titan X the main issue is those clamps and that stupid piece of film that Arctic insists on basing their coolers around now that is what worries me.
> Why not just wait till Skylake in June?


I didn't think skyline was coming to x99 this go around.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> I didn't think skyline was coming to x99 this go around.


It isn't. Broadwell-E is coming first to x99 in 2016 and then you'd have Skylake-E on X109 or whatever it will be called. I meant mainstream Skylake which if the benches are true the i7 will be right below the 5820k even in well threaded apps (meaning in quad threaded games it will be ahead of it).


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> It isn't. Broadwell-E is coming first to x99 in 2016 and then you'd have Skylake-E on X109 or whatever it will be called. I meant mainstream Skylake which if the benches are true the i7 will be right below the 5820k even in well threaded apps (meaning in quad threaded games it will be ahead of it).


See my problem is at this point I plan on running tri sli titan x at least to support either 4k gaming in surround vision or 1440p 120 hz surround vision. z97 I am limited by the pcie lanes and am sure the new chipset and cpus will be the same way. I have tinkered with the idea of going back to x79 set up to save some cash and still get the lanes. Then x99 gives the upgrade path. Not sure of a performance difference I would see going from x79 to x99 but figured I would sell off 2 z97 boards and cpus and ram to fund either idea. Of course x79 would give me a little extra cash to go toward another titan x since I only ordered one atm.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> See my problem is at this point I plan on running tri sli titan x at least to support either 4k gaming in surround vision or 1440p 120 hz surround vision. z97 I am limited by the pcie lanes and am sure the new chipset and cpus will be the same way. I have tinkered with the idea of going back to x79 set up to save some cash and still get the lanes. Then x99 gives the upgrade path. Not sure of a performance difference I would see going from x79 to x99 but figured I would sell off 2 z97 boards and cpus and ram to fund either idea. Of course x79 would give me a little extra cash to go toward another titan x since I only ordered one atm.


Well you get 20 PCI-E lanes with Z170 natively vs 16 with Z97 and you can always buy a PLX board. I would have gone Haswell-E already myself but if Skylake is a 15-20% IPC jump that would totally make it worth it over Haswell. Especially since I do nothing that would take advantage of those extra cores unless games are programmed to utilize them.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Well you get 20 PCI-E lanes with Z170 natively vs 16 with Z97 and you can always buy a PLX board. I would have gone Haswell-E already myself but if Skylake is a 15-20% IPC jump that would totally make it worth it over Haswell. Especially since I do nothing that would take advantage of those extra cores unless games are programmed to utilize them.


I agree I game more then utilize the extra cores. I just want to build one big pc again and be done for awhile. I the rig below the 900D and loved it. Then we moved and I sold because we had less space so I went to a 250D which I am very unhappy with. The Titan X will probably go in the 250D temporary till I finish getting the parts. I tried console over the past months wasn't happy with it still played my pc more. So I decided I want to finish my original build now that I have learned alot since it since really it was my first real build since 2004. I got into the benching etc and took fire to the hobby and still have it. So the 900D is going to be built again with alot more mods and surround vision. If I can get 2 more 1440p monitors for a good price I will go that but if not probably going to build for a surround vision 4k gaming system.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> I agree I game more then utilize the extra cores. I just want to build one big pc again and be done for awhile. I the rig below the 900D and loved it. Then we moved and I sold because we had less space so I went to a 250D which I am very unhappy with. The Titan X will probably go in the 250D temporary till I finish getting the parts. I tried console over the past months wasn't happy with it still played my pc more. So I decided I want to finish my original build now that I have learned alot since it since really it was my first real build since 2004. I got into the benching etc and took fire to the hobby and still have it. So the 900D is going to be built again with alot more mods and surround vision. If I can get 2 more 1440p monitors for a good price I will go that but if not probably going to build for a surround vision 4k gaming system.


which 295x2 and is it on the stock cooler?


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> which 295x2 and is it on the stock cooler?


its the xfx one and no its got a ek waterblock.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> its the xfx one and no its got a ek waterblock.


Was thinking of adding a second one to my other rig. It has a powercolor flashed to the sapphire OC with the koolance block... Virtually impossible to hook the koolance to an EK. ugh!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manac0r*
> 
> 3 Slot technically - Forget about using it in the first slot if you have any kind of heatsink or CPU Cooling.. I had to place it lane 3 - as lane two is Pci-e x 8. Like I said.. it ain't pretty but it gets the job done...


Put that crad under water and stop playing!!


----------



## gavros777

My motherboard is the asus p8z77 vlk and in the manual it says both pcie slots support up to x16 bandwidth. After i install the accelero cooler on my gpu my only choice was to use the 2nd pcie slot. Now when i go to speccy to check the bandwidth it reports x8.

Is that normal?


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Manac0r*
> 
> 3 Slot technically - Forget about using it in the first slot if you have any kind of heatsink or CPU Cooling.. I had to place it lane 3 - as lane two is Pci-e x 8. Like I said.. it ain't pretty but it gets the job done...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put that crad under water and stop playing!!
Click to expand...

Pretty much what I think whenever I see people air cooling them







while not for everyone watercooling imo provides substantially more longevity to your components than air cooling. Even more so when you're OC'ing, ocn has amazing threads on how to set it up too


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> My motherboard is the asus p8z77 vlk and in the manual it says both pcie slots support up to x16 bandwidth. After i install the accelero cooler on my gpu my only choice was to use the 2nd pcie slot. Now when i go to speccy to check the bandwidth it reports x8.
> 
> Is that normal?


yup normal 8x 8x for that mobo. and for Ivy or Sandy anyway.


----------



## seross69

A overclock !!! This is on air until i get 2nd titan x then both going under water!!


----------



## MakoOC

Hi all, trying to flash my vanilla EVGA Titan X to the EVGA SC bio (GM200sc.rom) but it's giving me the PCI Subsystem ID error and not letting me override it (ends and goes back to the command prompt without offering the override).

Using NVFlash 5.206 and the command: nvflash -6 GM200sc.rom

Thanks!


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakoOC*
> 
> Hi all, trying to flash my vanilla EVGA Titan X to the EVGA SC bio (GM200sc.rom) but it's giving me the PCI Subsystem ID error and not letting me override it (ends and goes back to the command prompt.
> 
> Using NVFlash 5.206, which one should I be using that allows the override?
> 
> Thanks!


Use the NVFlash posted in the OP to get around the cert error.


----------



## MakoOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Use the NVFlash posted in the OP to get around the cert error.


Thanks Sheyster, and thanks for the great rom work btw.

As stupid as it sounds, I looked previously for that NVFlash link and can't find it (the bit.ly link in the thread simply takes you back to the start).

Missing it somehow..

EDIT: Ah there it is below, will give it a shot and report back.









EDIT 2: Yep, that did the trick, thanks Sheyster.


----------



## craftyhack

Installed and tested my ASUS TX that I received on Friday (from Amazon's last stock, ordered Thursday). 79% ASIC quality, went to +250MHz GPU and +400MHz to score 8950 on Fire Strike Extreme while peaking at about 65C (23C ambient) with fan @100%, good enough for me. Just wanted to make sure it worked before installing EK waterblock and backplate.

Block install went fine(ish), but I see minor issues with backplate regarding the thermal pads. In my case, none of the pads on the memory modules make contact with the backplate, I can see a roughly 1mm airgap. Nothing I can do with this, pretty hard to screw up the install, so I searched this thread and found this post that kindly informs others of this issue, and recommends what brands and thickness of thermal pads to buy, where to put them, and how to test to make sure you are getting contact: http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/5260#post_23793395 . I said "fine(ish)" on my block install because I see there might be a VRM contact issue after reading the above post :/.

If only I had read this whole thread before I started, would only take a week or two







. Would it be possible to put a reference to this issue in the OP in the EK section to save others from finding out about this after they have installed everything? If they even notice the issue at all...

If it is left like this, logic tells me that the memory ends up being insulated and it is worse to run like that than to run with no backplate (for cooling) at all, because the pads don't have anywhere to transfer heat to, and the pads covering the memory modules prevent air from passing over them to give what bit of cooling even that would provide. Thoughts?

Too bad I can't tell how hot the memory modules are...


----------



## craftyhack

EDIT:

Couldn't sleep, tweaked more, new settings and scores:

TOP 10 baby!!! 5447, #10 HOF for Fire Strike Ultra: http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+ultra+preset/version+1.1/1+gpu

Power target: 115%, +500MHz GDDR5, +72MHz GPU, boosted to 1590, never got above 50C (22.5 ambient)



9797, #42 HOF for Fire Strike Extreme: http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+extreme+preset/version+1.1/1+gpu

Power target: 112%, +500MHz GDDR5, +65MHz GPU, boosted to 1583, never got above 50C (22.5 ambient)

ORIG Post:

Regarding my last post, I have my system running again... bleeding the loop is a pain, and I had to clean it all out to get rid of algae (Primochill PC-Pure anti-microbial not so good, back to PT-Nuke!), and have only just started tweaking the card. I am running the MAXAIR BIOS (due to the lower 1.25 voltage, since my ASIC is 79%), with AB set to power limit 105%, +50MHz GPU, +400MHz GDDR5.

I scored 9,551 on Fire Strike Extreme, HOF for the first time ever fop me at #60







: http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+extreme+preset/version+1.1/1+gpu, snoopy dance!

The TX boosted to 1569, GPU never went above 50C (ambient 22.5C)! This EK black is very nice indeed. I have this TX and a 4790K running with only one 240mm Alphacool rad, this loop is doing pretty darn good considering being in one of the smallest mITX cases around.

I think this thing still has legs, but need to call it a night. I am probably getting close to the limit for this rig though, I was pulling ~500W from the wall, and my PSU is only 600W (biggest decent PSU I know of).

What a great card!! I think I may have gotten a good one which doesn't hurt.

Some tips for those above working on OCing this thing. At first I OCed to what I thought was a safe range and had the power target maxed. Bad idea, it boosted to 1670, that didn't last long. TO get where I am so far quickly, I OCed the ram to a relatively safe +400MHz, ran with power target at 100 and +0MHz GPU to start out. It only boosted to 1416MHz. Then I increased power target to 105%, still only 1416. Then I set +50MHz GPU, which boosted to 1569... the run I posted above. Not sure why I had to bump the GPU MHz a bit to unlock the no limit boosting... no biggie.

No artifacting either on the last run either. hence why I think there is still some room with this card/BIOS.

I did try the GM200SC-425 BIOS first, but it didn't make it past 1490, I am assuming it needed some more voltage.


----------



## Neb9

My card is getting less and less stable, now I cant even run valley @ 1470mhz 1.274v or I will get a crash...

Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neb9*
> 
> My card is getting less and less stable, now I cant even run valley @ 1470mhz 1.274v or I will get a crash...
> 
> Anyone else experiencing this?


Been saying this for a while now: Those of you cranking this thing to beyond safe levels are going to end up with a expensive paperweight. I personally wont push mine past 1300MHz.


----------



## Silent Scone

Core clock has nothing to do with it. Only thing that's going to kill one is current. I doubt any of these cards that aren't already defective to a degree will have a problem with sub 1.3v.


----------



## ggp759

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neb9*
> 
> Nice, saw some of your impressive scores in the valley benchmark.
> I cant get mine to run properly stable @ 1500mhz + 1.274v in games.


Nice indeed. What kind of ambient temps do you guys have and you get 40C on full load? I have the same setup titan x ek block 360 and 240 radiaton cpu barely overclocked and i get 60C on load


----------



## Naennon

did some benches with my 24/7 setting

NVIDIA GTX TITAN X video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5820K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE V EXTREME Fire Strike 18828
NVIDIA GTX TITAN X video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5820K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE V EXTREME Fire Strike Extreme 9875


----------



## Neb9

Is there anyone on the forum who actually knows the answer instead of have opinions? I mean someone who is qualified and has professional knowledge about this? So many people have different answers to a simple question like this. I'm not just talking about GPUs but also CPUs.

An answer given by someone may be correct but its hard to tell what is correct and what is not with the large amount of answers (outside this thread/forum) I have been given by people.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neb9*
> 
> Is there anyone on the forum who actually knows the answer instead of have opinions? I mean someone who is qualified and has professional knowledge about this? So many people have different answers to a simple question like this. I'm not just talking about GPUs but also CPUs.
> 
> An answer given by someone may be correct but its hard to tell what is correct and what is not with the large amount of answers (outside this thread/forum) I have been given by people.


OccamRazor and skyn3t for GPUs. But unfortunately they haven't been very active on this thread.


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neb9*
> 
> Is there anyone on the forum who actually knows the answer instead of have opinions? I mean someone who is qualified and has professional knowledge about this? So many people have different answers to a simple question like this. I'm not just talking about GPUs but also CPUs.
> 
> An answer given by someone may be correct but its hard to tell what is correct and what is not with the large amount of answers (outside this thread/forum) I have been given by people.


Perhaps try troubleshooting it using radical theories like the process of elimination and if that doesn't work consider an RMA. Your problem is fairly vague.


----------



## Neb9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> Perhaps try troubleshooting it using radical theories like the process of elimination and if that doesn't work consider an RMA. Your problem is fairly vague.


My question being what does, if anything, lower the overclocking capability of a graphics card/cpu? And does voltage/clock speed have anything to do with this? If so how much? Over what period of time? Also how long will a card last with x voltage and x clock speed vs stock?

I'm not sure how voltage or high clock speed would degrade the overclocking ability of the GPU itself, it may effect the capacitors which may reduce overclocking ability though this is just a theory.

On my titan black the overclocking ability also lowered over time, quickly at first then slowed down over time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> radical theories like the process of elimination.


If I was willing to put up $1,000s to burn on GPUs and the years to find the answer but I'm not.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> OccamRazor and skyn3t for GPUs. But unfortunately they haven't been very active on this thread.


Thanks, will send them a message.


----------



## Neb9

Double post


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neb9*
> 
> My card is getting less and less stable, now I cant even run valley @ 1470mhz 1.274v or I will get a crash...
> 
> Anyone else experiencing this?


uninstall PX and your NV driver, sweep the system with DDU. Your card is not degrading - assuming you are not gaming for hours with 80C+ temps. Is it unstable or throttling?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> Been saying this for a while now: Those of you cranking this thing to beyond safe levels are going to end up with a expensive paperweight. I personally wont push mine past 1300MHz.











But this _is_ OCN, right?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neb9*
> 
> Is there anyone on the forum who actually knows the answer instead of have opinions? I mean someone *who is qualified and has professional knowledge about this*? So many people have different answers to a simple question like this. I'm not just talking about GPUs but also CPUs.
> 
> An answer given by someone may be correct but its hard to tell what is correct and what is not with the large amount of answers (outside this thread/forum) I have been given by people.


No one here has an answer to your question, and if they claim to, the only honest response is: any conditions (OC) not accessible with PX on the stock bios is outside the manufacturer's "robustness envelope". Additionally, the card has been out for only a couple of months so the durability when overclocked ("in the field") is not yet known. But you should also recognize that the stock OEM bios is coded to 1.281V, no modified bios can load more than 1.274V measured ATM. Your card has both hardware and software hard-stops that will trip if pilot error becomes extreme. Keep the vrms and power section cool (the core barely gets warm with good cooling) and your TX will last a long time barring any defect.

Frankly, the time to stress your card so that you might reveal any defects is when it's less than 30d old - right?


----------



## RedM00N

So for those who got waterblocks from ek, was T/T the only pay option?


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> Been saying this for a while now: Those of you cranking this thing to beyond safe levels are going to end up with a expensive paperweight. I personally wont push mine past 1300MHz.


Not sure about that. The person you quoted could easily be having driver issues and not have anything to do with degradation. Then again every sample is different. I've been pushing mine to 1558 MHz now while slightly lowering memory clocks and still have to my eyes, absolute stability.

The original Titan had a weak delivery system for power, and that didn't stop people from pumping 1.3V+ into them for the past 2 years netting 1300 MHz+ speeds with "weak" phases. Weaker cards won't show issues until later, and for all we know this is a driver issue and nothing to do with the card itself.


----------



## ahnafakeef

What is the highest voltage the card boosts to with the stock BIOS?

A +260 overclock on the core gets me a boost clock of 1424MHz which is stable enough for at least one run of 3DMark's tests. But even +299 makes the system hang up forcing me to restart the PC.

Would it be safe to use 1424MHz with stock BIOS and a custom fan curve for 24/7 gaming?

Also, is an AB reading enough to verify that this is the real core clock?

Thank you.


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> So for those who got waterblocks from ek, was T/T the only pay option?


Looks like the site is having issues.. Paypal is also available for me.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> Been saying this for a while now: Those of you cranking this thing to beyond safe levels are going to end up with a expensive paperweight. I personally wont push mine past 1300MHz.


Well, the EVGA SC boosts to 1328 stock, so that is certainly "safe". My personal recommendation if you're on the stock cooler is to just max out your card's OC at stock voltage, at least for gaming. These stock cards should all be able to handle higher voltage for a few bench runs easily.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neb9*
> 
> My card is getting less and less stable, now I cant even run valley @ 1470mhz 1.274v or I will get a crash...
> 
> Anyone else experiencing this?


I have not experienced this. However, the best advice I can give in this situation is to try to keep the card cooler. That can really help with these cards.


----------



## unreality

I do have a special BIOS request.

Im using the GM200SC-425.rom atm, but the fan curve is pretty stupid. Fans start going higher at 80°C. Since i dont want to use Afterburner or PX for known reasons id like a fan curve like this on the bios:

0-40°C = 20%
40-70°C =65%
70°C+above = 85%

Is this possible? Would be really grateful.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> I do have a special BIOS request.
> 
> Im using the GM200SC-425.rom atm, but the fan curve is pretty stupid. Fans start going higher at 80°C. Since i dont want to use Afterburner or PX for known reasons id like a fan curve like this on the bios:
> 
> 0-40°C = 20%
> 40-70°C =65%
> 70°C+above = 85%
> 
> Is this possible? Would be really grateful.


Someone already posted something similar earlier in the thread, but can't remember who. Please search for it.

Yes, I know it's a long thread.


----------



## ryanallan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> So for those who got waterblocks from ek, was T/T the only pay option?


I used paypal.
Check the vendor thread. EK has a post going for Titan X water block owners, and are really good at answering your questions.


----------



## ryanallan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craftyhack*
> 
> Installed and tested my ASUS TX that I received on Friday (from Amazon's last stock, ordered Thursday). 79% ASIC quality, went to +250MHz GPU and +400MHz to score 8950 on Fire Strike Extreme while peaking at about 65C (23C ambient) with fan @100%, good enough for me. Just wanted to make sure it worked before installing EK waterblock and backplate.
> 
> Block install went fine(ish), but I see minor issues with backplate regarding the thermal pads. In my case, none of the pads on the memory modules make contact with the backplate, I can see a roughly 1mm airgap. Nothing I can do with this, pretty hard to screw up the install, so I searched this thread and found this post that kindly informs others of this issue, and recommends what brands and thickness of thermal pads to buy, where to put them, and how to test to make sure you are getting contact: http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/5260#post_23793395 . I said "fine(ish)" on my block install because I see there might be a VRM contact issue after reading the above post :/.
> 
> If only I had read this whole thread before I started, would only take a week or two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Would it be possible to put a reference to this issue in the OP in the EK section to save others from finding out about this after they have installed everything? If they even notice the issue at all...
> 
> If it is left like this, logic tells me that the memory ends up being insulated and it is worse to run like that than to run with no backplate (for cooling) at all, because the pads don't have anywhere to transfer heat to, and the pads covering the memory modules prevent air from passing over them to give what bit of cooling even that would provide. Thoughts?
> 
> Too bad I can't tell how hot the memory modules are...


I'm thinking EK backplate owners who have air gaps between VRAM at the backplate have done something wrong. EK ships two sizes of thermal tape and asks that one sized be used for this and the other for that. It's possible people are rushing and mixing them up.

Here's a shot of my backplate. Everything looks to making contact...


----------



## MapRef41N93W

So the Accelero IV installation did not go as I would have hoped on my Titan X. I ended up giving up when I was unable to get the clips to go on properly. Just going to return it and use a G10 + those heatsinks another user linked in here instead. I have setup the G10 before without any issues so hopefully it will go smoothly. I feel like my card is a really good OCer (I'm doing 1510 stable on the max air, but temps are really high at anything under the jet engine 100% fan) so I'd like to get the G10 on and slap the 1.27v bios on it.


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> So the Accelero IV installation did not go as I would have hoped on my Titan X. I ended up giving up when I was unable to get the clips to go on properly. Just going to return it and use a G10 + those heatsinks another user linked in here instead. I have setup the G10 before without any issues so hopefully it will go smoothly.


I am doing the same thing. Didnt feel like messing with it


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> I am doing the same thing. Didnt feel like messing with it


The Accelero IV is an interesting cooler but I honestly wish Arctic had just used a standard design with the triple fan + large heatsink but without the silly "backside cooling". I think the issue I was having was that stupid piece of foam they require you use probably slid around while putting the backheatsink on and that stopped me from using the clips. It's honestly just not worth my time to try and get that right when I already have a Corsair H90 laying around and the G10 is a breeze to install.

Oh and for anyone who is interested in the G10, here is the exact same heatsinks recommended by I believe his name was Evilclocker, but with Amazon prime shipping from the US (no 20 day wait from China) for a couple more bucks http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00KF4MLSU/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> The Accelero IV is an interesting cooler but I honestly wish Arctic had just used a standard design with the triple fan + large heatsink but without the silly "backside cooling". I think the issue I was having was that stupid piece of foam they require you use probably slid around while putting the backheatsink on and that stopped me from using the clips. It's honestly just not worth my time to try and get that right when I already have a Corsair H90 laying around and the G10 is a breeze to install.


Regarding the last guy that posted pics of his Accelero in this thread, it looked like it was using at least 4 slots, and even might be encroaching on the 5th slot a bit. Can you confirm? Even if it's 4 slots, that's just too much to give up.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Regarding the last guy that posted pics of his Accelero in this thread, it looked like it was using at least 4 slots, and even might be encroaching on the 5th slot a bit. Can you confirm? Even if it's 4 slots, that's just too much to give up.


It's a 3 or 4 slot cooler with a 5 slot bracket. It is extremely long though and would have been right at the limits of my Enthoo Pro. And if those heatsinks can actually keep the VRMs as cool as the Accelero IV using a G10 than it absolutely is not worth it at all. G10 users are seeing 45-50c core while Accelero users are seeing 60-70c.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> It's a 3 or 4 slot cooler with a 5 slot bracket. *It is extremely long though and would have been right at the limits of my Enthoo* Pro. And if those heatsinks can actually keep the VRMs as cool as the Accelero IV using a G10 than it absolutely is not worth it at all. G10 users are seeing 45-50c core while Accelero users are seeing 60-70c.


GTK, thanks for confirming.









Regarding your bolded statement; TWSS.


----------



## unreality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> I do have a special BIOS request.
> 
> Im using the GM200SC-425.rom atm, but the fan curve is pretty stupid. Fans start going higher at 80°C. Since i dont want to use Afterburner or PX for known reasons id like a fan curve like this on the bios:
> 
> 0-40°C = 20%
> 40-70°C =65%
> 70°C+above = 85%
> 
> Is this possible? Would be really grateful.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Someone already posted something similar earlier in the thread, but can't remember who. Please search for it.
> 
> Yes, I know it's a long thread.


Well i cant find it. Im not really sure with the Maxwell Bios Tweaker and i dont wanna **** my card so i hope someone could do that for me and probably others too!


----------



## jcde7ago

It should really just be posted in the OP that *no one in this thread, not even skyn3t, can legitimately tell us what is or isn't a, "safe max voltage" for these cards*; quite simply, *the data doesn't exist to come to any conclusion yet as of this time.* The Titan X has been out what...a month?

I'm really surprised at the amount of people on _*OCN*_, willing to flirt with flashing bioses on their cards time and again (at the very minute chance of bricking a card, mind you), and then at every step of the way going "hey, is this X.XX voltage safe? Are these clocks safe for 24/7 gaming? What about these temps?"

The answer? Go ask Nvidia. Seriously. What's the Maxwell...err, max safe temp for their cards? 98c, I believe. What's the max recommended voltage? ~1.23. What's the hardcoded stock bios voltage? 1.28.

*Fun facts:*

- There are people running at stock bios and stock voltage *will never* have a problem with their card for as long as they own it.
- There are people running at stock bios and stock voltage *will* have a problem with their card within 1-12 months of owning it.
- There are people running with a custom bios at 1.274v that *will never* have a problem with their card for as long as they own it.
- There are people running with a custom bios at 1.274v that *will* have a problem with their card within 1-12 months of owning it.
- There are people running with a custom bios more than stock but less than 1.274v that *will never* have a problem with their card for as long as they own it.
- There are people running with a custom bios more than stock but less than 1.274v that *will* have a problem with their card within 1-12 months of owning it.

*Conclusion?* No one really knows, because we all are already (or should be) aware of the above, that every scenario exists and will happen. The only thing that can correlate any of this is an extended period of time to evaluate potential failure rates/defects, which, again, we don't have the data for.

Overclocking and overvolting are always risks; there are no two ways about this. People are just acting paranoid because they don't want to throw $1,000 down the toilet on additional performance they may not even have a 24/7 use for.

*Stick to the basics, guys; take care of your cards and keep them cool, and outside of already-present material/manufacturing defects on the cards that only show themselves when pushed to the limits, these cards should last a long, long time; but realistically, anything over the Nvidia-specified "limits" is going to be a roll of the dice no matter what.*

Quit relying on other forum members who are just the same as you guys for a false sense of security. If you don't feel comfortable running a certain voltage, why pretend to be because someone else on the forum is doing the same thing and gave you their approval? What if their card dies the next day?

No one here, unless they worked on the design and engineering of the Titan X/Maxwell, is going to be able to unequivocally give a direct answer on what is a reliably "safe" voltage for these cards. For anyone who keeps wondering whether they should run X.XX voltage or not, then don't; you probably already made up your mind and want false reassurance from someone else, so save yourself and everyone else the headache and stick to lower voltages or stock....cause if your card dies, not a single person here is going to do anything help replace it.


----------



## craftyhack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryanallan*
> 
> I'm thinking EK backplate owners who have air gaps between VRAM at the backplate have done something wrong. EK ships two sizes of thermal tape and asks that one sized be used for this and the other for that. It's possible people are rushing and mixing them up.
> 
> Here's a shot of my backplate. Everything looks to making contact...


Trust me, after using EK for a while and knowing how good they are, I first assumed I was the culprit. But, it is really hard to do this install wrong. They send two types of pad, 1.0mm and .5mm, where the instructions are clear on where to put which one. To help even more, the .5mm pad is precut for the the mem modules, making it even more obvious (although it is interesting that there is a misprint in their instructions referring to the mem module pads as "1mm"). Once that is done, there is making sure you have the right screw holes open from installing the block that the back plate reuses. If you screw that up, it is very obvious, the back plate won't mount at all. Once that is done, there are those standoff on the back plate, checking that all of them are flush once installing the back plate is quite easy too.

I figure either my standoffs are too long... or the memory packages are too short? Mine has hynix if that matters.

I would take pics of mine, but it would take me a few hour to get to it to do that, a loop in an NCase is a total PITA







. Once I mess with it again, I will post though.


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryanallan*
> 
> I'm thinking EK backplate owners who have air gaps between VRAM at the backplate have done something wrong. EK ships two sizes of thermal tape and asks that one sized be used for this and the other for that. It's possible people are rushing and mixing them up.
> 
> Here's a shot of my backplate. Everything looks to making contact...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The pads for the vram are pre-cut so it is hard to screw that up. I started to cut the wrong one.

One thing I noticed about the back plates.. I had a lot of metal burrs on almost all the edges from the milling.. it did not feel good running my fingers across it. I took some 220 to it and cleaned it off just to be safe.


----------



## EvilClocker

I am using the G10 with the VRM Heatsink.. I also just dropped a 120mm fan on the back of the card just laying on it. and well it keeps the back side nice and cool also

I am running stock Bios I have ASIC of 80.2 % and my card does 1500 Mhz just fine and my temps get to around 46-48C max thats playing GTA v for 4 hours.

and I am using the Corsair h90 cooler 140mm Fan works Great !


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craftyhack*
> 
> Trust me, after using EK for a while and knowing how good they are, I first assumed I was the culprit. But, it is really hard to do this install wrong. They send two types of pad, 1.0mm and .5mm, where the instructions are clear on where to put which one. To help even more, the .5mm pad is precut for the the mem modules, making it even more obvious (although it is interesting that there is a misprint in their instructions referring to the mem module pads as "1mm"). Once that is done, there is making sure you have the right screw holes open from installing the block that the back plate reuses. If you screw that up, it is very obvious, the back plate won't mount at all. Once that is done, there are those standoff on the back plate, checking that all of them are flush once installing the back plate is quite easy too.
> 
> I figure either my standoffs are too long... or the memory packages are too short? Mine has hynix if that matters.
> 
> I would take pics of mine, but it would take me a few hour to get to it to do that, a loop in an NCase is a total PITA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Once I mess with it again, I will post though.


there are different length screws in the backplate kit.. the long ones will bottom out in the block... those are for the far end of the card to use with washers and the supplied nuts. IDk, maybe obvious, but mistakes in the mount can happen.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> It should really just be posted in the OP that *no one in this thread, not even skyn3t, can legitimately tell us what is or isn't a, "safe max voltage" for these cards*; quite simply, *the data doesn't exist to come to any conclusion yet as of this time.* The Titan X has been out what...a month?
> 
> I'm really surprised at the amount of people on _*OCN*_, willing to flirt with flashing bioses on their cards time and again (at the very minute chance of bricking a card, mind you), and then at every step of the way going "hey, is this X.XX voltage safe? Are these clocks safe for 24/7 gaming? What about these temps?"
> 
> The answer? Go ask Nvidia. Seriously. What's the Maxwell...err, max safe temp for their cards? 98c, I believe. What's the max recommended voltage? ~1.23. What's the hardcoded stock bios voltage? 1.28.
> 
> *Fun facts:*
> 
> - There are people running at stock bios and stock voltage *will never* have a problem with their card for as long as they own it.
> - There are people running at stock bios and stock voltage *will* have a problem with their card within 1-12 months of owning it.
> - There are people running with a custom bios at 1.274v that *will never* have a problem with their card for as long as they own it.
> - There are people running with a custom bios at 1.274v that *will* have a problem with their card within 1-12 months of owning it.
> - There are people running with a custom bios more than stock but less than 1.274v that *will never* have a problem with their card for as long as they own it.
> - There are people running with a custom bios more than stock but less than 1.274v that *will* have a problem with their card within 1-12 months of owning it.
> 
> *Conclusion?* No one really knows, because we all are already (or should be) aware of the above, that every scenario exists and will happen. The only thing that can correlate any of this is an extended period of time to evaluate potential failure rates/defects, which, again, we don't have the data for.
> 
> Overclocking and overvolting are always risks; there are no two ways about this. People are just acting paranoid because they don't want to throw $1,000 down the toilet on additional performance they may not even have a 24/7 use for.
> 
> *Stick to the basics, guys; take care of your cards and keep them cool, and outside of already-present material/manufacturing defects on the cards that only show themselves when pushed to the limits, these cards should last a long, long time; but realistically, anything over the Nvidia-specified "limits" is going to be a roll of the dice no matter what.*
> 
> Quit relying on other forum members who are just the same as you guys for a false sense of security. If you don't feel comfortable running a certain voltage, why pretend to be because someone else on the forum is doing the same thing and gave you their approval? What if their card dies the next day?
> 
> No one here, unless they worked on the design and engineering of the Titan X/Maxwell, is going to be able to unequivocally give a direct answer on what is a reliably "safe" voltage for these cards. For anyone who keeps wondering whether they should run X.XX voltage or not, then don't; you probably already made up your mind and want false reassurance from someone else, so save yourself and everyone else the headache and stick to lower voltages or stock....cause if your card dies, not a single person here is going to do anything help replace it.


TL;DR

The harder you push the card voltage-wise and temp-wise, the more likely you will have a problem or shorten the life of the card. That being said, we're dealing with electronics here, and chit happens.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neb9*
> 
> My question being what does, if anything, lower the overclocking capability of a graphics card/cpu? And does voltage/clock speed have anything to do with this? If so how much? Over what period of time? Also how long will a card last with x voltage and x clock speed vs stock?
> 
> I'm not sure how voltage or high clock speed would degrade the overclocking ability of the GPU itself, it may effect the capacitors which may reduce overclocking ability though this is just a theory.
> 
> On my titan black the overclocking ability also lowered over time, quickly at first then slowed down over time.
> If I was willing to put up $1,000s to burn on GPUs and the years to find the answer but I'm not.
> Thanks, will send them a message.


Have you considered the possibility that your card wasn't stable when you thought it was?


----------



## Fleischer

Hi guys,
have a question about the BIOS tweaker 2nd and although I noticed that my graphics card from ca 61 • something throttles ca ~ 20-30MHz . Has a plan of how I can customize the BIOS , BEZW the temperature value can move backwards ? The PX I have the Max temp to 81 • but as I said from ca 61 • it throttles a little.
Greetz


----------



## Slobcannon

Hey guys,

I am still fiddleing with my oc and what is really bugging me is, that my first card goes up to 1.237V and my second only to about 1.205V. Bios is the GM200SC-425. I know every card has a different VID but why the hell is there such a big difference? ASIC from the first is 66%, the second one has 72%

The only way to circumvent all this is by using the max air bios which goes up to 1.250V on both cards.

Is there any other way to force the same voltage on both cards but do not be locked to 1.250V but have it maybe 1.150V and then use the add +100mv slider to get to 1.250V?

Regards


----------



## craftyhack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> there are different length screws in the backplate kit.. the long ones will bottom out in the block... those are for the far end of the card to use with washers and the supplied nuts. IDk, maybe obvious, but mistakes in the mount can happen.


Yep, I know what you are talking about, there are 3 8mm screws, and 7 6mm screws. I checked before I started that I had them separated that I had only used the 6mm screws, and that was indeed the case. Once I had the issues, I checked that the standoffs were flush with the PCB, and that I had used the short ones, and I did. I spent about 2 hours trying to see what was up, and I go slow on these types of things anyway (OCD combined with messing with a $1K card







). I am fairly certain that at least in my case, the tolerances on the card require thicker thermal pads, which also seem to be the case for the poster here

http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/5260#post_23793395 (and perhaps those that were PMing him, not sure since I don't know what those PMs said).

BTW, I am not complaining about EK at all, they are my go to supplier for GPU water blocks and I think they are outstanding, not to mention their fast shipping including the near miracle of shipping my WB from Slovania to KC, MO in 2 freaking days







. But nothing is perfect... and I am guessing they had to rusk to design and to construct these blocks which probably didn't help.


----------



## hotrod717

Finally broke 20K on FS w/Titan X - Some dice on the 5820k may have helped.









http://hwbot.org/submission/2839536_hotrod717_3dmark___fire_strike_geforce_gtx_titan_x_20073_marks?recalculate=true


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craftyhack*
> 
> Yep, I know what you are talking about, there are 3 8mm screws, and 7 6mm screws. I checked before I started that I had them separated that I had only used the 6mm screws, and that was indeed the case. Once I had the issues, I checked that the standoffs were flush with the PCB, and that I had used the short ones, and I did. I spent about 2 hours trying to see what was up, and I go slow on these types of things anyway (OCD combined with messing with a $1K card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I am fairly certain that at least in my case, the tolerances on the card require thicker thermal pads, which also seem to be the case for the poster here
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/5260#post_23793395 (and perhaps those that were PMing him, not sure since I don't know what those PMs said).
> 
> BTW, I am not complaining about EK at all, they are my go to supplier for GPU water blocks and I think they are outstanding, not to mention their fast shipping including the near miracle of shipping my WB from Slovania to KC, MO in 2 freaking days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But nothing is perfect... and I am guessing they had to rusk to design and to construct these blocks which probably didn't help.


I have the same problem as you with the back plate. The memory mounting pads on the backplate are machined too far into the plate that 0.5mm thermal pads aren't enough. 1mm is too big as it makes the other areas of the backplate not make good contact. I'm debating to put the backplate back on, but it does trap in the heat like you don't believe.

One stand off is off a bit on my block. I had to compensate with a couple of the plastic washers to make the screw fit in properly, so the pcb doesn't bend more than it has to. Past few times, I've had weird issues like this with EK.


----------



## ryanallan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craftyhack*
> 
> Trust me, after using EK for a while and knowing how good they are, I first assumed I was the culprit. But, it is really hard to do this install wrong. They send two types of pad, 1.0mm and .5mm, where the instructions are clear on where to put which one. To help even more, the .5mm pad is precut for the the mem modules, making it even more obvious (although it is interesting that there is a misprint in their instructions referring to the mem module pads as "1mm"). Once that is done, there is making sure you have the right screw holes open from installing the block that the back plate reuses. If you screw that up, it is very obvious, the back plate won't mount at all. Once that is done, there are those standoff on the back plate, checking that all of them are flush once installing the back plate is quite easy too.
> 
> I figure either my standoffs are too long... or the memory packages are too short? Mine has hynix if that matters.
> 
> I would take pics of mine, but it would take me a few hour to get to it to do that, a loop in an NCase is a total PITA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Once I mess with it again, I will post though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> The pads for the vram are pre-cut so it is hard to screw that up. I started to cut the wrong one.
> 
> One thing I noticed about the back plates.. I had a lot of metal burrs on almost all the edges from the milling.. it did not feel good running my fingers across it. I took some 220 to it and cleaned it off just to be safe.


I have hynix memory too.

During the install I did notice they supply extra screws and thermal tape, but don't really explain why. So at the end you're looking at all this hardware that hasn't been installed and start to wonder what you did wrong. Also, I found the instructions generic in that EK probably intend to use them for all of their TX offerings. Pictures were in the instructions that clearly weren't for the water block I was looking at. So they must ship a one size fits all instruction manual and hardware kit.

I did run into an issue with my 780 water bock though. They sent the wrong hardware kit (maybe from a different product) and I was unable to do the installation. If I went ahead I could have damaged the block.


----------



## pathfindercod

Hey guys - anyone know the size screws needed for the EK backplate and use the stock cooler on the Titan x?

Thank you!


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slobcannon*
> 
> Is there any other way to force the same voltage on both cards but do not be locked to 1.250V but have it maybe 1.150V and then use the add +100mv slider to get to 1.250V?


Enabling K-Boost in PX should lock the voltage and clocks on both cards.


----------



## Kidam101

Dam I have one in my computer right now and waiting for my Back order to clear on NCIX for the second card + waterblock. I'm gaming at 1440p with 2 x 1080p that I'm using has auxilary screens (internet browsing+ coms) I ordered these cards last week. I was expecting the 980ti to come out in september and that was a deal breaker since I have barely no time to game after october and all the time in the world for this summer,

Now with the 980ti announced in the first weeks of may and with the fact I could buy 3 x 980ti for 2 titan x makes me wonder if I just lost 800$ worth of money on 6 gig of ram ill maybe never use. I feel boned by nVidia sooo hard right now it drives me mad.

spending 2.5k$ CAN never felt so wrong ....

Am I wrong thinking??? at that point I'm thinking about selling my ROG swift (thats another thing ... bought the thing in december thinking it was impossible they would come up with a Gsync IPS at 144hz and BOOM it became a reality in march. ) and buying a 4k diplay simply to justify that SLI setup


----------



## B-rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kidam101*
> 
> Now with the 980ti announced in the first weeks of may..


Now let me stop you there.

1: The source isn't credible

2: The specs are still rumors

3: That's just tech

4: Either way, it's still a good card. If the rumored prices and specs are true then you're only "out" about $200-300 for the card.


----------



## curly haired boy

OCed my titan x and got to 6243 in valley. if i get it underwater, i might push it further


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curly haired boy*
> 
> OCed my titan x and got to 6243 in valley. if i get it underwater, i might push it further


What setting?? Put a screenshot up!!


----------



## craftyhack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryanallan*
> 
> I have hynix memory too.
> 
> During the install I did notice they supply extra screws and thermal tape, but don't really explain why. So at the end you're looking at all this hardware that hasn't been installed and start to wonder what you did wrong. Also, I found the instructions generic in that EK probably intend to use them for all of their TX offerings. Pictures were in the instructions that clearly weren't for the water block I was looking at. So they must ship a one size fits all instruction manual and hardware kit.
> 
> I did run into an issue with my 780 water bock though. They sent the wrong hardware kit (maybe from a different product) and I was unable to do the installation. If I went ahead I could have damaged the block.


All of my previous EK stuff has had extra hardware and thermal pads and from reading the instructions, it looks to me like they have the same hardware kit for the smaller plexi as well as the full coverage blocks. According to the instructions each type of block needs different length screws (and sometimes nuts) because of the differences in block design. Also, most things I buy nowadays that require assembly usually include a few additional screws, washers, etc., probably to cut down on support calls from folks who lose, strip, etc. one or two of the bits of assembly hardware. Perhaps the extra pads are in case the user needs a "do over" for cutting wrong the first time. In the case of my previous blocks (like 980), I had exactly enough for pads to install block twice which was nice, I figured that was why they did it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pathfindercod*
> 
> Hey guys - anyone know the size screws needed for the EK backplate and use the stock cooler on the Titan x?
> 
> Thank you!


The screws for the back plate are counter sunk... and I just checked; unfortunately the ones from EK are not the same size/thread as the stock screws so they will not fit into the holes of the stock cooler. Using the stock screws would look terrible as they aren't countersunk and I don't think they would be long enough either. Your best bet would be to take cooler(or just one screw from the cooler, match that screw to a nut, and then use the nut to size the screws you are looking for) to hardware store and look for black countersunk screws that would fit I guess :/. Perhaps someone knows the right thread pitch, etc. so they can look up a part number online, I don't know how to check the screws I have to figure that out. I do know that the screws need to be 6mm long.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craftyhack*
> 
> Installed and tested my ASUS TX that I received on Friday (from Amazon's last stock, ordered Thursday). 79% ASIC quality, went to +250MHz GPU and +400MHz to score 8950 on Fire Strike Extreme while peaking at about 65C (23C ambient) with fan @100%, good enough for me. Just wanted to make sure it worked before installing EK waterblock and backplate.
> 
> Block install went fine(ish), but I see minor issues with backplate regarding the thermal pads. In my case, none of the pads on the memory modules make contact with the backplate, I can see a roughly 1mm airgap. Nothing I can do with this, pretty hard to screw up the install, so I searched this thread and found this post that kindly informs others of this issue, and recommends what brands and thickness of thermal pads to buy, where to put them, and how to test to make sure you are getting contact: http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/5260#post_23793395 . I said "fine(ish)" on my block install because I see there might be a VRM contact issue after reading the above post :/.
> 
> If only I had read this whole thread before I started, would only take a week or two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Would it be possible to put a reference to this issue in the OP in the EK section to save others from finding out about this after they have installed everything? If they even notice the issue at all...
> 
> If it is left like this, logic tells me that the memory ends up being insulated and it is worse to run like that than to run with no backplate (for cooling) at all, because the pads don't have anywhere to transfer heat to, and the pads covering the memory modules prevent air from passing over them to give what bit of cooling even that would provide. Thoughts?
> 
> Too bad I can't tell how hot the memory modules are...


Glad you found useful. Besides variation in cards and blocks, don't forget there are variation in pads and materials. Example: 0.5 mm ek pads seems thicker that 0.5 mm 11 wmk fuji beacuse ek pads are firmer that fuji pads. always check for contact and use a little tim for it. Put the block on and then gently take it out and see if all pads made contact. That can save you a lot of trouble. If in your particular case the 0.5 pads are not making contact try to use some tim (more that a little this time) to see if the contact is good. If not try using a thicker pad. Also check if all screws are in the correct position and if by accident one of the standoff did not come loose worsening the contact. It happens to me in the second block. I was tired, it was 4 AM and I was finishing the job placing the last 2 screws of the backplate. I used one of the longer ones which reach the end of the standoff and then started to unscrewing the standoff making the contact awful of course. Worse still I didn't have the right tool to screw the standoff back in place and had to improvise. So carefully check the standoff to see if they are not loose for some reason...


----------



## craftyhack

Doublepost


----------



## curly haired boy

it's no AA, but i can try it with and see.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> What setting?? Put a screenshot up!!


this was the no AA run, everything else maxed:



this was the regular extreme HD setting:



used the superclocked +tdp bios from the first post.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Put the back plate back on just now. Did a run a Valley:


----------



## craftyhack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Glad you found useful. Besides variation in cards and blocks, don't forget there are variation in pads and materials. Example: 0.5 mm ek pads seems thicker that 0.5 mm 11 wmk fuji beacuse ek pads are firmer that fuji pads. always check for contact and use a little tim for it. Put the block on and then gently take it out and see if all pads made contact. That can save you a lot of trouble. If in your particular case the 0.5 pads are not making contact try to use some tim (more that a little this time) to see if the contact is good. If not try using a thicker pad. Also check if all screws are in the correct position and if by accident one of the standoff did not come loose worsening the contact. It happens to me in the second block. I was tired, it was 4 AM and I was finishing the job placing the last 2 screws of the backplate. I used one of the longer ones which reach the end of the standoff and then started to unscrewing the standoff making the contact awful of course. Worse still I didn't have the right tool to screw the standoff back in place and had to improvise. So carefully check the standoff to see if they are not loose for some reason...


Doh! I didn't know that the standoffs screwed into the block! I will check that out, thanks for the tip! I will wait until i have some fuji pads since I need to install some anyway. Seems to be OK for now I guess, ~4 hrs of GTA V without a hitch, although I had backed off to 105% power target, +300MHz GDDR5, +50MHz GPU, and it boosted to 1525 for the entire session. GPU did get up to a steady 60C though, and my CPU steady to almost to 70C. GTA uses the HECK out of CPU, ~90ish% for the entire 4 hrs! Since my ambient was only 23C, I think I need a bigger rad after all, too bad no room for one in this case. I think my CPU may be running too high a voltage too, at least I hope that is what is going on. All I know for sure is that my loop couldn't keep up with the heat my parts were generating, as soon as I quit the game, within 2-3 min or so everything in the loop was back to 28C.

Side note, I am running GTA V @ 3440x1440, and I had everything set as high as it would go ("very high" or ultra), except I left grass at "very high" based on some forum recommendations), MSAAx2, TXAA enabled, and even had all of the options in the Advanced Graphics section turned on and maxed out(where most thread I have read said these settings are card killers), and I still averaged 50fps, and don't think I ever saw it go below 40. This card is a BEAST







.


----------



## Maxxamillion

Hi, I have had my 2 Titan X's on water for a week. All of a sudden the bottom Titan I believe is making a weird click sound(not coil whine) randomly after I load a benchmark for a few seconds then stops. It is also sometimes making the noise randomly when starting up windows, etc. It's like a click sound, sometimes does it a few times and other times just once. If I disable SLI I no longer hear it when running benchmarks. The cards seem to work fine, any suggestions?


----------



## unreality

What would be the best Waterblock for the TX? Besides different manufaturers there also a variety of different material blocks. For example:

EK-FC Titan X
EK-FC Titan X - Acetal
EK-FC Titan X - Nickel
EK-FC Titan X - Acetal+Nickel
EK-FC Titan X - Nickel (Original CSQ)

Since the cost doesnt change much, which one would you choose and why ?


----------



## Maxxamillion

I might have fixed the problem. It appears the card might have been screwed down to tight to the PCI-E slot and I have not heard the sound since I have loosened it.


----------



## MsNikita

At least some of my water-cooling has arrived...











Damn that backplate looks sexy!!


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> What would be the best Waterblock for the TX? Besides different manufaturers there also a variety of different material blocks. For example:
> 
> EK-FC Titan X
> EK-FC Titan X - Acetal
> EK-FC Titan X - Nickel
> EK-FC Titan X - Acetal+Nickel
> EK-FC Titan X - Nickel (Original CSQ)
> 
> Since the cost doesnt change much, which one would you choose and why ?


EK...version doesnt matter. Reason: for the gtx780/titan waterblock test/review and the 290X waterblock/test review EK had the best vram/vrm temps, if you used the backplate with thermal pads. And given the design is basically same for titanx with possibly some improvements, no reason to think EK isnt at least one of the best in the vrm/vram temps.

Quote from 290X waterblock test/review here:
Quote:


> 1. Core temperatures are very similar - all 6 blocks are with 4C, with 4 out of 7 being within 1C. This is not unexpected, block designs have been refined over the years and without a breakthrough in cooling engine design the performance should be similar. There is no real excuse for a block like the Bitspower to even be the 4C behind like it is.
> 
> 2. VRM cooling is once again the big differentiator. Like the Nvidia Titan/GTX780 GPU block review, some blocks performed very well here and some did not. The best performing VRM temperatures always involved a backplate with a thermal pad in addition to a block. The more area (and the thinner the thermal pad used) that the backplate cooled around the VRM area the better the performance. This again is not surprising. Like the titan review - the blocks that did best therefore were the ones providing best cooling to the VRM chokes - not the VRM chips themselves. On the R9-290/290X none of the designs were able to cool the chokes directly because everyone decided to hop up over the chokes and not run any metal over that area.


Quote from review on 780/titan waterblocks here:
Quote:


> Thermally both EK blocks performed similarly so there's not much value in getting hung up on first edition vs second. Both the blocks performed at the tail end of the results with respect to the GPU core, but at the very top where VRAM and VRM temperatures are concerned.


The gpu temps were only 2C from the pack, so not an issue, and frankly that has more to do with mounting pressure.

But go to both links, and look at temp charts from tests.


----------



## phillyboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> The Accelero IV is an interesting cooler but I honestly wish Arctic had just used a standard design with the triple fan + large heatsink but without the silly "backside cooling". I think the issue I was having was that stupid piece of foam they require you use probably slid around while putting the backheatsink on and that stopped me from using the clips. It's honestly just not worth my time to try and get that right when I already have a Corsair H90 laying around and the G10 is a breeze to install.
> 
> Oh and for anyone who is interested in the G10, here is the exact same heatsinks recommended by I believe his name was Evilclocker, but with Amazon prime shipping from the US (no 20 day wait from China) for a couple more bucks http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00KF4MLSU/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


You can use the Accelero Xtreme III instead:

http://www.arctic.ac/us_en/accelero-xtreme-iii.html

It looks to be the same main heatsink, minus the ungainly backside one... it lists Titan X compatibility as well.


----------



## phillyboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00H7CY9LU/ref=pe_385040_128020140_TE_3p_dp_1
> 
> I am assuming these will work...
> 
> The OG poster for this mod said he used a 1.2mm and 0.8mm so I figured 2x 1mm would work the same.


The Amazon link is for 20mmx20mm, which is slightly too small. The die size for the Titan X is 25x25:

http://wccftech.com/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-official/

There's a pic aways down with die measurements.

I might grab this instead from eBay:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/5x-25mm-25mm-1-0mm-Heatsink-Copper-pad-Shim-for-Dell-XPS-GPU-VGA-/270932925392?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f14dc5bd0

I'm debating on whether or not I want to do this or the Arctic Accelero Xtreme III. I'm at a premium for space with an FT05, and without any 180mm radiators around I'd have to make my own 140-180mm adapter or try to squeeze a 120mm AIO up above the CPU. I know the Accelero will fit in an FT05 based on a reddit post I found, but the AIO would look so much more slick







.


----------



## Wiz766

Is there no DRS scaling on the Titan X or am I missing something? I used to be able to DSR Mass Effect to the 4k of whatever with my 980 KPE but not with my X


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Is there no DRS scaling on the Titan X or am I missing something? I used to be able to DSR Mass Effect to the 4k of whatever with my 980 KPE but not with my X


DSR is available with Titan Xs as well. What seems to be the problem?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Is there no DRS scaling on the Titan X or am I missing something? I used to be able to DSR Mass Effect to the 4k of whatever with my 980 KPE but not with my X


No dsr with sli n gsync. Thats about it. Single card gsyn. or sli on normal monitor dsr no issue.


----------



## SynchroSCP

Has any one measured how hot the EK backplates get? Mine gets too hot to touch even with a fan blowing directly on it, thinking about removing it altogether and waiting for the EVGA slotted type.

I also had a bear of a time getting good contact on all the thermal pads, some of the tolerances are definitely off and had to be a bit creative to get good contact.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> No dsr with sli n gsync. Thats about it. Single card gsyn. or sli on normal monitor dsr no issue.


I have SLi enabled but do not have a G-Sync panel. But I played AC Unity at 3840x2160 till memory 1 sequence 3 with DSR on a 1080p screen. How was that possible?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I have SLi enabled but do not have a G-Sync panel. But I played AC Unity at 3840x2160 till memory 1 sequence 3 with DSR on a 1080p screen. How was that possible?


Something wrong. Dsr works on everything except for sli with gsync.


----------



## phillyboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I have SLi enabled but do not have a G-Sync panel. But I played AC Unity at 3840x2160 till memory 1 sequence 3 with DSR on a 1080p screen. How was that possible?


I think it wasn't written clearly. You cannot have all three items enabled at the same time:

G-Sync
SLI
DSR

You should be able to do the following though:

G-Sync
SLI

G-Sync
DSR
(on a single-GPU)

DSR
SLI


----------



## Bsena

Hi Guys ...

What the best option : 2 GTX 980 GV-N980WF3OC-4GD OR 1 GTX TITAN X ?

Thank you all.

Bruno.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyboy*
> 
> I think it wasn't written clearly. You cannot have all three items enabled at the same time:
> 
> G-Sync
> SLI
> DSR
> 
> You should be able to do the following though:
> 
> G-Sync
> SLI
> 
> G-Sync
> DSR
> (on a single-GPU)
> 
> DSR
> SLI


I see. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Greyson Travis

I am curious, since I am not water cooling, what are the backplate options I have for both of my cards that are coming?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greyson Travis*
> 
> I am curious, since I am not water cooling, what are the backplate options I have for both of my cards that are coming?


I would avoid backplates with these cards, TBH. They're just too hot on the backside.







Try to direct some cool air flow over the back of the cards if possible.


----------



## Greyson Travis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I would avoid backplates with these cards, TBH. They're just too hot on the backside.


I am in a conundrum at the moment. I am seeing how EVGA is touting that their backplate will make the card cooler. :S


----------



## BigMack70

I know I'll be picking up a pair of backplates... I don't like seeing bare PCB on these cards; makes them feel cheap. Don't really care about cooling effect one way or another personally.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bsena*
> 
> Hi Guys ...
> 
> What the best option : 2 GTX 980 GV-N980WF3OC-4GD OR 1 GTX TITAN X ?
> 
> Thank you all.
> 
> Bruno.


1 Titan X


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greyson Travis*
> 
> I am in a conundrum at the moment. I am seeing how EVGA is touting that their backplate will make the card cooler. :S


The only good testing that was done, has shown that backplates with thermal pads improve cooling of vrm/vram. This was done on a 290X, since it has sensors for vrm's, etc. But uses exact same principles. Metal backplates with thermal pads act as a heatsink, and increase cooling. Adding a fan would also improve either option further. And later testing also on titan waterblocks with external sensor for vrm/vram, quoted on my last post.

http://www.xtremerigs.net/2014/08/11/r9-290x-gpu-waterblock-detailed-testing-results/
same, more graphs.
http://www.xtremerigs.net/2014/08/11/r9-290x-gpu-waterblock-roundup/


----------



## Greyson Travis

What market options do I have for the backplates? Just EVGA and EK? Can I use them without water cooling?


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> No dsr with sli n gsync. Thats about it. Single card gsyn. or sli on normal monitor dsr no issue.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I have SLi enabled but do not have a G-Sync panel. But I played AC Unity at 3840x2160 till memory 1 sequence 3 with DSR on a 1080p screen. How was that possible?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyboy*
> 
> I think it wasn't written clearly. You cannot have all three items enabled at the same time:
> 
> G-Sync
> SLI
> DSR
> 
> You should be able to do the following though:
> 
> G-Sync
> SLI
> 
> G-Sync
> DSR
> (on a single-GPU)
> 
> DSR
> SLI


I have a single Titan X, no G sync but games arent giving me the option to crank up res nor do I see the DSR in my Nvidia control panel to change anything.
Do I need to enable something or????


----------



## phillyboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> I have a single Titan X, no G sync but games arent giving me the option to crank up res nor do I see the DSR in my Nvidia control panel to change anything.
> Do I need to enable something or????


Yeah, you have to enable the specific resolution multipliers you want in the Nvidia Control Panel. Go to Manage 3D Settings and select the DSR Factors there (image credit to nvidia).


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyboy*
> 
> Yeah, you have to enable the specific resolution multipliers you want in the Nvidia Control Panel. Go to Manage 3D Settings and select the DSR Factors there (image credit to nvidia).


Oh sweet! Thank you, what about DSR Smoothness? Default its +33%


----------



## phillyboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Oh sweet! Thank you, what about DSR Smoothness? Default its +33%


That is how much blurring/smoothing is applied to the downscaled image. It's a personal preference thing, the smaller the value the less blurring is applied. Some people like it towards 20%. I haven't really seen anyone go very high with the value though, but that's just what I've noticed.

Techreport has some examples:

http://techreport.com/review/27102/maxwell-dynamic-super-resolution-explored/4


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyboy*
> 
> That is how much blurring/smoothing is applied to the downscaled image. It's a personal preference thing, the smaller the value the less blurring is applied. Some people like it towards 20%. I haven't really seen anyone go very high with the value though, but that's just what I've noticed.
> 
> Techreport has some examples:
> 
> http://techreport.com/review/27102/maxwell-dynamic-super-resolution-explored/4


Again, thank you.!


----------



## phillyboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Again, thank you.!


You're welcome


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

WOOP WOOP - WHO LET THE DOGS OUTTTT!!!





I finally got the beasts delivered today, now I just have to get em installed and flashed!!!


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> WOOP WOOP - WHO LET THE DOGS OUTTTT!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got the beasts delivered today, now I just have to get em installed and flashed!!!


Please post your ASIC for the cards. I'm curious to know if the SC card has higher ASIC.


----------



## ryanallan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchroSCP*
> 
> Has any one measured how hot the EK backplates get? Mine gets too hot to touch even with a fan blowing directly on it, thinking about removing it altogether and waiting for the EVGA slotted type.
> 
> I also had a bear of a time getting good contact on all the thermal pads, some of the tolerances are definitely off and had to be a bit creative to get good contact.


With an IR gun i measured the hottest part of the back both before and after a backplate. Before, the memory modules got the hottest at around 90C. After, with the backplate, the hottest part of the backplate was around 55C.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> WOOP WOOP - WHO LET THE DOGS OUTTTT!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got the beasts delivered today, now I just have to get em installed and flashed!!!


Welcome to the party


----------



## MsNikita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryanallan*
> 
> I'm thinking EK backplate owners who have air gaps between VRAM at the backplate have done something wrong. EK ships two sizes of thermal tape and asks that one sized be used for this and the other for that. It's possible people are rushing and mixing them up.
> 
> Here's a shot of my backplate. Everything looks to making contact...
> <<snip>>


Damn... Someone forgotten the TIM for the backplate, should be four strips in the box.
Three of which are precut for memory modules, the other is for the back of the core and back of the mosfets. Here's mine...


----------



## Playboyer670

Decided I'd go a cheaper route to cool the vrams instead of using the ek backplate. Seems to work. Using a temp gun I found that my vram temps were around 62C underload. After installing these little heatsinks temps drop down to 40C underload


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Please post your ASIC for the cards. I'm curious to know if the SC card has higher ASIC.


SC ASIC = 64.8%
Ref ASIC = 60.3%

Not the highest, but as they will be going under water soon, hopefully those scores won't matter too much???

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Welcome to the party


Thanks man, it's been a longggggggg journey to get here, but hopefully well worth it!!!









I'm gonna flash the ref card right now so that they both have the same BIOS, I just have one daft question if I may? Is it OK to have the web open whilst flashing? As my printers broke and I can't print off the destruction's.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> SC ASIC = 64.8%
> Ref ASIC = 60.3%
> 
> Not the highest, but as they will be going under water soon, hopefully those scores won't matter too much???
> Thanks man, it's been a longggggggg journey to get here, but hopefully well worth it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna flash the ref card right now so that they both have the same BIOS, I just have one daft question if I may? Is it OK to have the web open whilst flashing? As my printers broke and I can't print off the destruction's.


I did and had no problems!!


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

OK Thanks dude, here goes Fingers Xd!!!


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> SC ASIC = 64.8%
> Ref ASIC = 60.3%
> 
> *Not the highest, but as they will be going under water soon, hopefully those scores won't matter too much???*
> Thanks man, it's been a longggggggg journey to get here, but hopefully well worth it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm gonna flash the ref card right now so that they both have the same BIOS,* I just have one daft question if I may? Is it OK to have the web open whilst flashing? As my printers broke and I can't print off the destruction's.


Probably won't matter much.









Why not flash both with the EVGA SC 425 BIOS?







Link is my Sig...


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Probably won't matter much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not flash both with the EVGA SC 425 BIOS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link is my Sig...


I'll try that one later as I just wanna get them both the same for now.

OK I am having a problem, I follow the instructions and open a command prompt and then the NVFlash tool, but as soon as I type something in the NVFlash box it just disappears on me. I am running the CMD and NVFlash as admin and have SLi and the display adapters disabled. So can anyone help me and know what I am doing wrong here please?


----------



## Nytestryke

In the NVFlash folder try holding Shift and right clicking then selecting 'Open Command Window Here'. Then follow the instructions normally for the nvflash commands.


----------



## craftyhack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> I'll try that one later as I just wanna get them both the same for now.
> 
> OK I am having a problem, I follow the instructions and open a command prompt and then the NVFlash tool, but as soon as I type something in the NVFlash box it just disappears on me. I am running the CMD and NVFlash as admin and have SLi and the display adapters disabled. So can anyone help me and know what I am doing wrong here please?


From others with issue like that in this thread I have seen:

Make sure you are using the version of NVFlash with certs bypassed, which can be downloaded here: http://www.overclock.net/attachments/30484 (this is same one linked in the OP).

For my card (Asus), I followed the below directions(from the OP) with one exception, I had to add step "5a" (bolded below), but that only applies to Asus cards I think?

1. Get nvflash from the first post. http://bit.ly/1LYAntY
2. Get the BIOS (.rom). Save to the same dir.

3. cmd window:
Start, Run, cmd, right-click, Run as Administrator, go to the nvflash folder.
Shows cards in system with ID

nvflash --list

4. Device Manager:
Start, run, device manager
in Display adapters. right click/Disable all cards

*5a. cmd window:
To enable EEPROM write capability(for EEPROMs set to read-only):

nvflash --protectoff

Where index option is to specify which card to flash, ie.

nvflash --index=0 --protectoff*

5. cmd window:
To flash:

nvflash -6 GM200.rom

Where GM200 is whatever BIOS you're using. Index option to specify which card to flash, ie.

nvflash -6 --index=0 GM200.rom

You will have to confirm 'y' a few times.

6. Device Manager:
in Display adapters. right click/Enable all cards

7. Reboot, let the card get set up, reboot again.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> I'll try that one later as I just wanna get them both the same for now.
> 
> OK I am having a problem, I follow the instructions and open a command prompt and then the NVFlash tool, but as soon as I type something in the NVFlash box it just disappears on me. I am running the CMD and NVFlash as admin and have SLi and the display adapters disabled. So can anyone help me and know what I am doing wrong here please?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> In the NVFlash folder try holding Shift and right clicking then selecting 'Open Command Window Here'. Then follow the instructions normally for the nvflash commands.


this. If that does not work you need to find cmd and open it manually and use "cd C:\directory structure" to go to the folder with nvflash. If you double click on nvflash a prompt will open but usually closes after a command.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

WOOP WOOP!!!









Thanks guys, the "holding Shift and right clicking" did the trick, one newly created SC card, to match my other SC card and I am now an experienced flasher!!! LOL









+Rep to y'all.









I'm now off to test em out on the battlefield!!!!


----------



## craftyhack

I just ordered enough of the Fujipoly Ultra Extreme (designated XR-M) to redo my whole bolock and backplate including the extra areas as recommended by Gabrielzm here:http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/5260#post_23793395

*OUCH*, not cheap,

I have enough (I think) whether I need .5 or 1mm for GDDR5 for the back plate(still have to sort that out), and including all of the other pads, it was $80 ($92 shipped)!! I am not really complaining as I had plenty of cheaper options... I am just surprised at how expensive this stuff can get. To justify spending this much on what I otherwise could have gotten for $40ish shipped is I just wanted to try it, and if I am going to go through the hours of work it takes to drain the loop, take off the block and back plate, redo all of the pads, re-install them, then refill and bleed the loop, where working in this NCase M1 is somewhat challenging. Then I won't have to wonder if cheaping out lost me a few degrees C I guess. That is my rationalization and I am sticking to it! If I had found a decent scientifically approached shootout type of review, I may have chosen differently... but I couldn't find one, oh well. Relatively speaking when looking at my rig, it isn't *that* much







.

I will actually have no idea how effective these are because I don't know how hot the modules (GDDR5, VRMs, etc.) are getting on my TX now, nor will I be able to tell after install if they are cooler, so I am going by the positive "anecdotalish" evidence I have found from several others that have used this stuff to address problems for other video cards, laptops, etc.

Since it took me a bit of clicking around to put this together on the different types, here are my notes that might help someone else. To break down the choices with prices (from performance-pcs), with sample pricing for (1) 100x15x.5mm pad, where watt/mk=thermal conductivity, and higher watt/mk is "better":

EK stock (3.0-5.0 watt/mK): $2.22
Fuji Premium aka G-M (6.0watt/m-k): $6.49
Fuji Extreme aka X-E (11.0 watt/mk): $13.99
Fuji Ultra Extreme aka XR-M (17.0 watt/mk): $14.99

At least when ordering the XR-M, it was much cheaper to buy the 50x60 sheets instead of the 100x15 sheets, so here is what I ordered after doing some rough measurements (where I increased all measurements to account for trimming, etc.):

Top:

Ram: 15x50x3 (3/4 sheet) 0.5mm
VRM: 15x50x2 (1/2 sheet) 0.5mm
VRM: 15x50x1 (1/4 sheet) 0.5mm
VRM: 15x25x1 (1/8 sheet) 1.5mm

Bottom:

Ram: 15x50x3 (3/4 sheet) 1.0mm
VRM: 15x50x2 (1/2 sheet) 1.5mm
VRM: 15x50x1 (1/4 sheet) 1.0mm
GPU: 15x50x1 (1/4 sheet) 1.0mm

Totals:

0.5mm 2 sheets 60mmx50mm (rounded up from 1 1/2)
1.0mm 1 sheets 60mmx50mm (rounded down from 1 1/4, will use folded .5mm extra for remainder if needed)
1.5mm 1 sheet 60mmx50mm (rounded up from 5/8)


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craftyhack*
> 
> I just ordered enough of the Fujipoly Ultra Extreme (designated XR-M) to redo my whole bolock and backplate including the extra areas as recommended by Gabrielzm here:http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/5260#post_23793395
> 
> *OUCH*, not cheap,
> 
> I have enough (I think) whether I need .5 or 1mm for GDDR5 for the back plate(still have to sort that out), and including all of the other pads, it was $80 ($92 shipped)!! I am not really complaining as I had plenty of cheaper options... I am just surprised at how expensive this stuff can get. To justify spending this much on what I otherwise could have gotten for $40ish shipped is I just wanted to try it, and if I am going to go through the hours of work it takes to drain the loop, take off the block and back plate, redo all of the pads, re-install them, then refill and bleed the loop, where working in this NCase M1 is somewhat challenging. Then I won't have to wonder if cheaping out lost me a few degrees C I guess. That is my rationalization and I am sticking to it! If I had found a decent scientifically approached shootout type of review, I may have chosen differently... but I couldn't find one, oh well. Relatively speaking when looking at my rig, it isn't *that* much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I will actually have no idea how effective these are because I don't know how hot the modules (GDDR5, VRMs, etc.) are getting on my TX now, nor will I be able to tell after install if they are cooler, so I am going by the positive "anecdotalish" evidence I have found from several others that have used this stuff to address problems for other video cards, laptops, etc.
> 
> Since it took me a bit of clicking around to put this together on the different types, here are my notes that might help someone else. To break down the choices with prices (from performance-pcs), with sample pricing for (1) 100x15x.5mm pad, where watt/mk=thermal conductivity, and higher watt/mk is "better":
> 
> EK stock (3.0-5.0 watt/mK): $2.22
> Fuji Premium aka G-M (6.0watt/m-k): $6.49
> Fuji Extreme aka X-E (11.0 watt/mk): $13.99
> Fuji Ultra Extreme aka XR-M (17.0 watt/mk): $14.99
> 
> At least when ordering the XR-M, it was much cheaper to buy the 50x60 sheets instead of the 100x15 sheets, so here is what I ordered after doing some rough measurements (where I increased all measurements to account for trimming, etc.):
> 
> Top:
> 
> Ram: 15x50x3 (3/4 sheet) 0.5mm
> VRM: 15x50x2 (1/2 sheet) 0.5mm
> VRM: 15x50x1 (1/4 sheet) 0.5mm
> VRM: 15x25x1 (1/8 sheet) 1.5mm
> 
> Bottom:
> 
> Ram: 15x50x3 (3/4 sheet) 1.0mm
> VRM: 15x50x2 (1/2 sheet) 1.5mm
> VRM: 15x50x1 (1/4 sheet) 1.0mm
> GPU: 15x50x1 (1/4 sheet) 1.0mm
> 
> Totals:
> 
> 0.5mm 2 sheets 60mmx50mm (rounded up from 1 1/2)
> 1.0mm 1 sheets 60mmx50mm (rounded down from 1 1/4, will use folded .5mm extra for remainder if needed)
> 1.5mm 1 sheet 60mmx50mm (rounded up from 5/8)


do you have some thermistor available? Would be nice to have temps as it goes now and then after with the fuji. If you have a couple of thermistors yoou could place them between the backplate and card on a memory chip as well as on the vrm area. Then you can repeat the same latter. Would be nice to have that info.


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> WOOP WOOP!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys, the "holding Shift and right clicking" did the trick, one newly created SC card, to match my other SC card and I am now an experienced flasher!!! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +Rep to y'all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm now off to test em out on the battlefield!!!!


Glad it worked, have fun with the bios


----------



## craftyhack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> do you have some thermistor available? Would be nice to have temps as it goes now and then after with the fuji. If you have a couple of thermistors yoou could place them between the backplate and card on a memory chip as well as on the vrm area. Then you can repeat the same latter. Would be nice to have that info.


I have one of these, but I am pretty sure it isn't accurate (probably broken) because the readings would jump 40-50C(e.g. from 40C to 90C in one second, and then back again) for no reason I could find, and both of the sensors broke anyway (they seem to get brittle after bending them a few times): http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811998093, where the temp sensors looked like this: http://www.performance-pcs.com/phobya-temperature-sensor-single-80cm-black-sleeved.html, is that what you are thinking of?

After thinking about it, I want something like this anyway to monitor potential hot spots on my system(including the GPU VRM temp and a sample GDDR5 module), coolant temp, etc., and I don't mind purchasing something. I am looking for something that interfaces my OS (via internal USB most likely?) so that I can monitor the temp values via software like open hardware monitor or the rivatuner embedded in AB so that the temps would be recorded in context with GPU clock, etc.

Whatever ever it is, I don't need an additional display, like the typical 3.5 or 5.25 setups... with the NCase M1, unless if was small and relatively flat, I would have no where to put it.

I will start researching, but if you know of something like to point me to that would be great! I will order one ASAP to see the difference with the different thermal pads.

EDIT: The Corsair Link Commander looks like it might be good, I currently have a 8 way PWM fan splitter plugged into a single MB fan header (the mITX board only has 2 headers :/), so if the thing I want for temp monitoring from the OS can also manage multiple fans as well,that would be awesome







.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> Glad it worked, have fun with the bios


Thanks!

I played about 3hrs of CoD AW & BO II, with all settings maxed out at a res of 3240 x 1920 in NV surround and not a single crash at all. The cards run 8-10 degrees cooler than my GTX 780 Classys, which could only run medium settings. The game play is much smoother and less motion blurry too. I'll bed them in for a couple of days before I start tweaking them, but it's suffice to say that this is one happy geezer for-sure!!!


----------



## craftyhack

Corsair link (specifically a Corsair Commander Mini) is exactly what I am looking for to do this before/after thermal pad experiment. Unfortunately, after reading the comments on this video about it (



), the fact that it isn't for sale on Newegg, Amazon, or even eBay (only 1 in stock at performance-pcs) makes me think that Corsair Link is dead on the vine and I probably won't be able to get it to work(Windows 8.1)







. Too bad, because the ideas are awesome. I am still looking to see if there is something similar out there available, and post a question in the appropriate forum here if I can't find anything. If I can get something to my door in the next 2 weeks, I will wait until I have it setup before I do the thermal pad swap. If I can get this sorted, I will go ahead and order a couple of other sets of pads to test them before I install the ultra, this sounds fun, and I don't see that anyone has done it yet.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craftyhack*
> 
> Corsair link (specifically a Corsair Commander Mini) is exactly what I am looking for to do this before/after thermal pad experiment. Unfortunately, after reading the comments on this video about it (
> 
> 
> 
> ), the fact that it isn't for sale on Newegg, Amazon, or even eBay (only 1 in stock at performance-pcs) makes me think that Corsair Link is dead on the vine and I probably won't be able to get it to work(Windows 8.1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Too bad, because the ideas are awesome. I am still looking to see if there is something similar out there available, and post a question in the appropriate forum here if I can't find anything. If I can get something to my door in the next 2 weeks, I will wait until I have it setup before I do the thermal pad swap. If I can get this sorted, I will go ahead and order a couple of other sets of pads to test them before I install the ultra, this sounds fun, and I don't see that anyone has done it yet.


get a Aquaero!! this really work and have no problems like the links have had....

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=aquaero that is a link for a search and it shows the 6xt, 6 pro the 5 xt, 5 pro and the 5 lt... this item actually works and has no bugs!!


----------



## craftyhack

Sweet, this looks like the ticket! The only one that will work with my NCase M1 is the 5 LT internal controller http://www.performance-pcs.com/aquacomputer-aquaero-5-lt-usb-fan-controller.html, I just gotta figure out where to put it. Thanks! Will take a day or two for me to read the manual and order the other parts so I can install all at once (flow meter, either some new 3 pin fans or some 4->3 pin adapters, coolant temp sensor, stuff like that). Hopefully I can start posting results in a week or two, depends on how long it takes to get the parts and have the time to install everything.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craftyhack*
> 
> Sweet, this looks like the ticket! The only one that will work with my NCase M1 is the 5 LT internal controller http://www.performance-pcs.com/aquacomputer-aquaero-5-lt-usb-fan-controller.html, I just gotta figure out where to put it. Thanks! Will take a day or two for me to read the manual and order the other parts so I can install all at once (flow meter, either some new 3 pin fans or some 4->3 pin adapters, coolant temp sensor, stuff like that). Hopefully I can start posting results in a week or two, depends on how long it takes to get the parts and have the time to install everything.


Actually they all will work just remove the screens from them and they are just like the LT


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craftyhack*
> 
> Sweet, this looks like the ticket! The only one that will work with my NCase M1 is the 5 LT internal controller http://www.performance-pcs.com/aquacomputer-aquaero-5-lt-usb-fan-controller.html, I just gotta figure out where to put it. Thanks! Will take a day or two for me to read the manual and order the other parts so I can install all at once (flow meter, either some new 3 pin fans or some 4->3 pin adapters, coolant temp sensor, stuff like that). Hopefully I can start posting results in a week or two, depends on how long it takes to get the parts and have the time to install everything.


also take a look at this

http://www.overclock.net/t/1474470/ocn-aquaero-owners-club


----------



## craftyhack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Actually they all will work just remove the screens from them and they are just like the LT


Excellent! After reading of the improvements on the 6, I would much prefer that one. I may even be able to figure out how to externally mount the screen (maybe, doubt it though, I assume extending what I assume is a custom ribbon cable would be quite difficult).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> also take a look at this
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1474470/ocn-aquaero-owners-club


Looks like I have opened a big an of worms for myself, I have been reading about parts for hours and can not yet see the bottom of the rabbit hole.... very interesting and fun though!

Thanks again for the tips!


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craftyhack*
> 
> Excellent! After reading of the improvements on the 6, I would much prefer that one. I may even be able to figure out how to externally mount the screen (maybe, doubt it though, I assume extending what I assume is a custom ribbon cable would be quite difficult).
> Looks like I have opened a big an of worms for myself, I have been reading about parts for hours and can not yet see the bottom of the rabbit hole.... very interesting and fun though!
> 
> Thanks again for the tips!


If you go the Aquaero route it comes with 4 thermistors already. Many mb's also come with it. The one you pointed in PPC from phobya would work too. The aquaero is the controller. You can have a central control over temps, flow, pumps, fans all in one software.







Read the manual and explore the Aquaero club. If you need help just post there and people will get back to you usually very fast.


----------



## Fleischer

Hi guys,
is this result okay? My asic 72,2%, BIOS Flash to gm200sc-425 from sheyster. Setings TP 115%, mv+49, GPUCl +100, MemCl +400. Score at Firestrike 15962. playstable @BF4&Hardline&DyingLight.
Greetz


----------



## Nnimrod

My TX should get here tomorrow, should I get the EK block or Aquacomputer? I've never used anything from Aquacomputer, but I've always wanted to try them out because I like the aesthetic. Plus, they're German ^.^

OTOH, my experiences with EK have been exclusively positive. Also, are there any other (full cover)TX blocks?


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod*
> 
> My TX should get here tomorrow, should I get the EK block or Aquacomputer? I've never used anything from Aquacomputer, but I've always wanted to try them out because I like the aesthetic. Plus, they're German ^.^
> 
> OTOH, my experiences with EK have been exclusively positive. Also, are there any other (full cover)TX blocks?


Bitspower has a full block out. http://www.performance-pcs.com/water-blocks-gpu/shopby/vga-series--titan-x/

I'm not sure how good they are but I was kinda leaning towards the Nickel plated Bitspower block when I get my TX.


----------



## Dyaems

Guys, whats the average OC with the stock bios? I'm tempted to buy one but not flash it, as it is most likely overkill with the games I play. Going to run it with stock cooler.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Guys, whats the average OC with the stock bios? I'm tempted to buy one but not flash it, as it is most likely overkill with the games I play. Going to run it with stock cooler.


About 1400Mhz core and 7.6Ghz VRAM.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> About 1400Mhz core and 7.6Ghz VRAM.


Thanks. at what voltage is that? 1.212v?


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> About 1400Mhz core and 7.6Ghz VRAM.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Thanks. at what voltage is that? 1.212v?


At that clockspeed can one expect 60fps GTAV on 1080p ultra with no AA?

Or is it overkill to get titan X and just stay with 970 for the time being?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> At that clockspeed can one expect 60fps GTAV on 1080p ultra with no AA?
> 
> Or is it overkill to get titan X and just stay with 970 for the time being?


You can play 1440p on ultra with that clock..

I average about 120fps at 1600p maxed out no AA. with 2


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Thanks. at what voltage is that? 1.212v?


I think a lot will bench at ~1400 on stock volts 1.169. To be gaming stable, may or may not require more volts depending on game and gpu.

I can bench 1405 stable with 1.169v. But for gaming 20+ hrs GTA V and several hours Far cry 4 stable, I settled on 1405 with 1.218v bios (may be a little more volts than required, but where Im at now). That is about 70-75mhz lower than gaming stable at same volts 1.218 (bench ~1475-1480 at that volts)

At 1400 core, with 1440p res, I am using default ultra settings, which has msaa off, everything else maxed. Vsync on im at 59-60 fps, 55 lowest have seen, vsync off im at 70's fps most of time, again 50's lowest. If I use msaa 8x, then im in 50's most of time fps, occasionally high 40's. But I cant tell that much difference with msaa on/off in this game at my resolution/screen size 27inch, so just leave it off or on 2x.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod*
> 
> My TX should get here tomorrow, should I get the EK block or Aquacomputer? I've never used anything from Aquacomputer, but I've always wanted to try them out because I like the aesthetic. Plus, they're German ^.^
> 
> OTOH, my experiences with EK have been exclusively positive. Also, are there any other (full cover)TX blocks?


Really your choice. We don't have yet the tests for the TXs blocks but for the 980 (should be close) the Aquacomputer is the top dog followed closely by EK. Get whatever one you like more aesthetically. Both are great.

http://www.xtremerigs.net/2015/04/07/gtx-980-water-block-round-up/


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> You can play 1440p on ultra with that clock..
> 
> I average about 120fps at 1600p maxed out no AA. with 2


How about 1080p with just one card @ultra no AA?

I know the 970 can't push beyond 60fps but the titan can do beyond.


----------



## ticket24

Hey guys. I been working on this build for several weeks now and just finished the installation of the core components. I still have some cleanup to do with cables and such. I did also want to throw a question out to the community on some overclocking with stock BIOS. I want to push my cards a little higher and for my own personal enjoyment, move up from 14 on the 3dMark Ultra HOF. My current overclock is rough +250 on the core and +150 on memory. No voltage adjustments. Any suggestions to go a little higher? Voltage adjustment, etc.?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> How about 1080p with just one card @ultra no AA?
> 
> I know the 970 can't push beyond 60fps but the titan can do beyond.


Well if it'll do 1600p at 60fps why wouldnt it do 1080p?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ticket24*
> 
> Hey guys. I been working on this build for several weeks now and just finished the installation of the core components. I still have some cleanup to do with cables and such. I did also want to throw a question out to the community on some overclocking with stock BIOS. I want to push my cards a little higher and for my own personal enjoyment, move up from 14 on the 3dMark Ultra HOF. My current overclock is rough +250 on the core and +150 on memory. No voltage adjustments. Any suggestions to go a little higher? Voltage adjustment, etc.?


If you are getting +250 with them sandwiched like that, that's pretty good. I'd be weary of running a custom rom in 4 way without water. That's just me though man.

Are you getting thermal throttling with them at +250? whats the final clock on them.


----------



## ticket24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Well if it'll do 1600p at 60fps why wouldnt it do 1080p?
> If you are getting +250 with them sandwiched like that, that's pretty good. I'd be weary of running a custom rom in 4 way without water. That's just me though man.
> 
> Are you getting thermal throttling with them at +250? whats the final clock on them.


It runs at roughly 1350 or so with fans at 80% so they don't throttle, but it's only run at this for benching. They will be put on water eventually. I am just waiting for some more variety before I get some blocks though.


----------



## Clockster

Well I gave in and ordered a Titan X, receiving it tomorrow afternoon. Will add pics ect


----------



## zeroknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockster*
> 
> Well I gave in and ordered a Titan X, receiving it tomorrow afternoon. Will add pics ect


My downfall was reading this thread every day and caved the end of last week. Upgraded from an EVGA 670 FTW but haven't been able to do enough testing to get it tuned yet. Followed the more or less easy BIOS flash guide in the OP and used Sheyster's GM200SC-425. Now I'm just seeing voltage as being my limiter in GPU-Z but I haven't played around with PX yet.

This thing already has me debating upgrading my case over my Fractal R4 and moving to the newer R5. It's also got me into the mindset of putting on an AIO cooler on my 4770k. Hell, I'm not even sure if I will stay with stock cooler on the card or not and I've never done water cooling before. I'm afraid I opened a can of worms with this purchase. ha ha


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeroknight*
> 
> My downfall was reading this thread every day and caved the end of last week. Upgraded from an EVGA 670 FTW but haven't been able to do enough testing to get it tuned yet. Followed the more or less easy BIOS flash guide in the OP and used Sheyster's GM200SC-425. Now I'm just seeing voltage as being my limiter in GPU-Z but I haven't played around with PX yet.
> 
> This thing already has me debating upgrading my case over my Fractal R4 and moving to the newer R5. It's also got me into the mindset of putting on an AIO cooler on my 4770k. Hell, I'm not even sure if I will stay with stock cooler on the card or not and I've never done water cooling before. I'm afraid I opened a can of worms with this purchase. ha ha


Get you a case labs case and put it all under water!!!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ticket24*
> 
> Hey guys. I been working on this build for several weeks now and just finished the installation of the core components. I still have some cleanup to do with cables and such. I did also want to throw a question out to the community on some overclocking with stock BIOS. I want to push my cards a little higher and for my own personal enjoyment, move up from 14 on the 3dMark Ultra HOF. My current overclock is rough +250 on the core and +150 on memory. No voltage adjustments. Any suggestions to go a little higher? Voltage adjustment, etc.?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


well, yeah - give that VGA sandwich some AIR! Or move to watercooling. The top three cards are gonna cook.


----------



## ticket24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> well, yeah - give that VGA sandwich some AIR! Or move to watercooling. The top three cards are gonna cook.


Watercooling is definitely planned. I have a second mount, res, and pump ready to go. I am just getting a little impatient to see some other manufacturers release their Titan X block. EK is great, but I want to see what others look like that will go best with my build. I still have quite a bit of work to do.


----------



## Hambone07si

Well I just sold my Gtx 780ti Sli cards for $900 with water blocks. I just bought a Evga Titan X so guess I'll be joining you happy guys over here







.. So what water blocks are the good ones for the titan x? I need one asap!!


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Well I just sold my Gtx 780ti Sli cards for $900 with water blocks. I just bought a Evga Titan X so guess I'll be joining you happy guys over here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. So what water blocks are the good ones for the titan x? I need one asap!!


Most are using EK blocks at the moment as am I, great quality and performance.


----------



## 486DX

So this is probably going to come across as a bit n00bish, and just to try and fireproof myself from the inevitable slamming I'm going to get; I've been building rigs for years. I'm just a bit stupid.









I just swapped out my GTX 970 (x2) SLI for a single Titan X card.

The 970s were using the 350.12 NVIDIA driver, which the Titan uses anyway. So is it necessary to clean install the drivers again? I just fired up the system and left the old drivers in there.

Reason I ask is that so far, performance in both 2k and 4k plain sucks with my new Titan! I had GTA V running butter smooth in 1440p on the 970 SLIs, and now it's jittery as hell, even with VSYNC off. My hexi-5820k is at 4.4ghz, I'm sure it's not bottlenecking.
*
Do I need to clean install the drivers, or was I expecting too much for the Titan to beat 2 x 970s?*

Thanks all.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *486DX*
> 
> So this is probably going to come across as a bit n00bish, and just to try and fireproof myself from the inevitable slamming I'm going to get; I've been building rigs for years. I'm just a bit stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just swapped out my GTX 970 (x2) SLI for a single Titan X card.
> 
> The 970s were using the 350.12 NVIDIA driver, which the Titan uses anyway. So is it necessary to clean install the drivers again? I just fired up the system and left the old drivers in there.
> 
> Reason I ask is that so far, performance in both 2k and 4k plain sucks with my new Titan! I had GTA V running butter smooth in 1440p on the 970 SLIs, and now it's jittery as hell, even with VSYNC off. My hexi-5820k is at 4.4ghz, I'm sure it's not bottlenecking.
> *
> Do I need to clean install the drivers, or was I expecting too much for the Titan to beat 2 x 970s?*
> 
> Thanks all.


Personally, anytime I get a new card I use DDU to clean up the old drivers, then I re-install the latest WHQL driver. I also remove and re-install stuff like PX and AB.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Personally, anytime I get a new card I use DDU to clean up the old drivers, then I re-install the latest WHQL driver. I also remove and re-install stuff like PX and AB.


^^ this (exactly !)


----------



## 486DX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Personally, anytime I get a new card I use DDU to clean up the old drivers, then I re-install the latest WHQL driver. I also remove and re-install stuff like PX and AB.


Thanks, I did just that, I've noted a minor improvement but I'm still left a touch disappointed. I hope you don't mind another question. At 4k she jitters like hell when I rotate the camera and gameplay is 'choppy'.

Your rig isn't too far different to mine, different processor architecture but running at the same speed, same graphics card, same amount of RAM at a similar speed. So here's what I'm curious about: Does your machine hack it in 4k? If so, have you overclocked your Titan?


----------



## SteezyTN

Hell yeah!


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *486DX*
> 
> So this is probably going to come across as a bit n00bish, and just to try and fireproof myself from the inevitable slamming I'm going to get; I've been building rigs for years. I'm just a bit stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just swapped out my GTX 970 (x2) SLI for a single Titan X card.
> 
> The 970s were using the 350.12 NVIDIA driver, which the Titan uses anyway. So is it necessary to clean install the drivers again? I just fired up the system and left the old drivers in there.
> 
> Reason I ask is that so far, performance in both 2k and 4k plain sucks with my new Titan! I had GTA V running butter smooth in 1440p on the 970 SLIs, and now it's jittery as hell, even with VSYNC off. My hexi-5820k is at 4.4ghz, I'm sure it's not bottlenecking.
> *
> Do I need to clean install the drivers, or was I expecting too much for the Titan to beat 2 x 970s?*
> 
> Thanks all.


I just pulled my 2 780ti's out of my loop today and put in my new Titan X. I was on 347.88 driver before. I installed new card and then installed the same 347.88 driver again. I fired up GTA V and I'm running smooth as butta just like before. I was getting 100-144fps with the 780ti sli setup. Now I'm getting 90-144fps with the Titan X and that's at stock clocks so far. I have the Asus Swift G-sync monitor that's 144hz and 2560x1440 res, but it's very smooth.

Always install your driver when you put a new card in. Even if it's the same driver. That should stop all the jitteriness









But yeah, Titan X is a little slower than my 780ti sli setup (which is a tiny bit faster than your 970 sli setup).


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Hell yeah!


How and where was this discount


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> How and where was this discount


Slick deals.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> I just pulled my 2 780ti's out of my loop today and put in my new Titan X. I was on 347.88 driver before. I installed new card and then installed the same 347.88 driver again. I fired up GTA V and I'm running smooth as butta just like before. I was getting 100-144fps with the 780ti sli setup. Now I'm getting 90-144fps with the Titan X and that's at stock clocks so far. I have the Asus Swift G-sync monitor that's 144hz and 2560x1440 res, but it's very smooth.
> 
> Always install your driver when you put a new card in. Even if it's the same driver. That should stop all the jitteriness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, Titan X is a little slower than my 780ti sli setup (which is a tiny bit faster than your 970 sli setup).


I was about to pull my 780ti sli setup out, get a Titan X and the Swift just like you have and was really wondering about this myself. My question for you is this. What are your GTA V settings at? I'm running everything cranked up at 1080p and only seeing 70-110fps. I'm not running an OC on my 780ti's at the moment though. Which could be the difference, if you are. If I bump into DSR 1440p I see a slight decrease where I get 60-80 or so fps. So I'm curious if you are running with max in game settings? Oh and I also have AA cranked up as well. If you don't I guess that could be the difference right there. Anyways, I'm very curious about this, because I was planning on running a setup very similar to yours after I pick up the monitor and GPU (16GB of 2133mhz ram, 4790k @ 4.7Ghz). Was also going to put the GPU under water and OC it as much as possible to try and match or beat the performance of the two 780ti's I have.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

@szeged - Sheysters BIOS files and download link are missing from the OP!!!









EG;
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I've decided to just re-post a new file containing ALL of the GM200 BIOS files I have. The attached ZIP file contains:
> 
> 1) Vanilla NVIDIA GM200 BIOS (GM200.ROM)
> 
> 2) 425W TDP NVIDIA GM200 BIOS (GM200-425.ROM)
> 
> 3) Vanilla EVGA SC GM200 BIOS (GM200SC.ROM)
> 
> 4) 425W TDP EVGA SC GM200 BIOS (GM200SC-425.ROM)
> 
> Sorry for any confusion about the TDP limit in the other posts folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GM200BIOS.zip 601k .zip file
> 
> 
> Info about the stock EVGA SC BIOS:
> 
> > +127 MHz to core clock
> > Boost limit removed
> > More aggressive boost table
> 
> The SC Modded BIOS has all of the above features, plus:
> 
> > Default TDP of 350w
> > Max TDP of 425w (at 121% slider position)
> 
> I recommend that everyone use the SC modded BIOS (GM200SC-425.ROM).


Just to clarify;

1. The 425 BIOS raises the TDP only for greater OCing, but the clocks remain the same as the vanilla SC BIOS?

2. Does it increase the Voltage drawn at all? If so too what level?

3. What is the stock voltage on the SC version?

I ask as my cards are currently pulling these volts;

(0) = 1.043 V

(1) = 1.055 V

Both are running at SC default clocks. 1127/1216 MHz.

Are these volts average based on what you guys are pulling?

Thanks


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Hell yeah!


Hehe, welcome to the discounted Titan X SC club!


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Hehe, welcome to the discounted Titan X SC club!


Why are you not running adblock?


----------



## 486DX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> I just pulled my 2 780ti's out of my loop today and put in my new Titan X. I was on 347.88 driver before. I installed new card and then installed the same 347.88 driver again. I fired up GTA V and I'm running smooth as butta just like before. I was getting 100-144fps with the 780ti sli setup. Now I'm getting 90-144fps with the Titan X and that's at stock clocks so far. I have the Asus Swift G-sync monitor that's 144hz and 2560x1440 res, but it's very smooth.
> 
> Always install your driver when you put a new card in. Even if it's the same driver. That should stop all the jitteriness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, Titan X is a little slower than my 780ti sli setup (which is a tiny bit faster than your 970 sli setup).












After using DDU to wipe clean any trace of the old drivers, followed by a clean install of 350.12, I too have GTA V silky smooth at 1440p. I only have a 60hz monitor, but she's good for 3840x2160 4k and at the highest res I just can't get anything smooth.

...therefore, I've just spent more than a grand on a second Titan X and a 1050W Seasonic PSU (somehow don't feel my Corsair 750 will hack it with SLI Titans and and an overclocked hex core!

Damn. *Our hobby is expensive* isn't it?

My only concern now is that the two Titans I've got will SLI properly. They're different brands, one Asus and one Gigabyte (but I'm pretty sure they're all reference design anyway), the clocks are identical by the looks of things.

I'm not spending another penny on this rig for about 5 years after this.


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> I was about to pull my 780ti sli setup out, get a Titan X and the Swift just like you have and was really wondering about this myself. My question for you is this. What are your GTA V settings at? I'm running everything cranked up at 1080p and only seeing 70-110fps. I'm not running an OC on my 780ti's at the moment though. Which could be the difference, if you are. If I bump into DSR 1440p I see a slight decrease where I get 60-80 or so fps. So I'm curious if you are running with max in game settings? Oh and I also have AA cranked up as well. If you don't I guess that could be the difference right there. Anyways, I'm very curious about this, because I was planning on running a setup very similar to yours after I pick up the monitor and GPU (16GB of 2133mhz ram, 4790k @ 4.7Ghz). Was also going to put the GPU under water and OC it as much as possible to try and match or beat the performance of the two 780ti's I have.


My 780ti's were under water running at 1201mhz 24/7 with my own modded bios (only changed power limit to 120%) so the cards don't throttle down AT ALL. I ran everything maxed out, except for distant scaling was at 75-80% on the slider because of Vram. When I was on my Asus Swift I only used FXAA because you don't need any more than that on this monitor. When I would put GTA V over to my 65" Tv in 1080p then I would add 4xMSAA and TXAA as well. If I kept the AA setting the same on my Asus Swift, then my fps would be around 90-120+. Didn't matter really, but with the high overclock and no throttling, that's why I was getting such higher frame rate. Also G-Sync could be helping out with the frame rate some? Just makes everything so smooth on my Swift that you don't need to crank up AA settings if you can't even see the difference. The Swift looks so good with or without AA that high.

Hope that helps bud








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *486DX*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After using DDU to wipe clean any trace of the old drivers, followed by a clean install of 350.12, I too have GTA V silky smooth at 1440p. I only have a 60hz monitor, but she's good for 3840x2160 4k and at the highest res I just can't get anything smooth.
> 
> ...therefore, I've just spent more than a grand on a second Titan X and a 1050W Seasonic PSU (somehow don't feel my Corsair 750 will hack it with SLI Titans and and an overclocked hex core!
> 
> Damn. *Our hobby is expensive* isn't it?
> 
> My only concern now is that the two Titans I've got will SLI properly. They're different brands, one Asus and one Gigabyte (but I'm pretty sure they're all reference design anyway), the clocks are identical by the looks of things.
> 
> I'm not spending another penny on this rig for about 5 years after this.


The 2 titan x's are both the same. If you really want them to be EXACTLY the same then just flash one of them with the other one's bios. Then you have 2 exact same cards with same settings.

Yes our hobby is very expensive lol. I just bought water blocks for my 2 gtx 780ti's last friday and put everthing on a custom loop. Today I took those out already and bought the Titan X. I didn't even have them under water for 1 week and they are gone already HAHAHA. But I sold them with the blocks for $900 so I couldn't pass it up. Ordering my EK full cover Nickel plated block tomorrow along with a Nickel back plate. Then I will be happy.


----------



## 486DX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Yes our hobby is very expensive lol. I just bought water blocks for my 2 gtx 780ti's last friday and put everthing on a custom loop. Today I took those out already and bought the Titan X. I didn't even have them under water for 1 week and they are gone already HAHAHA. But I sold them with the blocks for $900 so I couldn't pass it up. Ordering my EK full cover Nickel plated block tomorrow along with a Nickel back plate. Then I will be happy.


One week? Damn! For the money though, you couldn't miss that. Sounds like a pretty sweet rig. I've heard good things about those plates, my brother has had one for 3 years without a hint of corrosion. Looks great too.

By the way, sir, you have an excellent taste in PC cases. Even if you are using an airflow case for water









My friend says it looks like I've built a companion cube. I've never loved any case like I love this one. So clean to build in. But going off topic now


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *486DX*
> 
> One week? Damn! For the money though, you couldn't miss that. Sounds like a pretty sweet rig. I've heard good things about those plates, my brother has had one for 3 years without a hint of corrosion. Looks great too.
> 
> By the way, sir, you have an excellent taste in PC cases. Even if you are using an airflow case for water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend says it looks like I've built a companion cube. I've never loved any case like I love this one. So clean to build in. But going off topic now


yeah, I love the 540 air. Here's what it looked like for 4 days LOL. Will have the Titan X under water in 2 days tho.



Before that it looked like this for a week and a half LMAO


----------



## CaliLife17

quixk question for @Sheyster

The GM200SC-425.ROM bios, is there any voltage changes or increases on that or is the voltage setting a stock bios settings?

I am testing something and need the voltage settings untouched.

Thanks for all the work on the bios.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> quixk question for @Sheyster
> 
> The GM200SC-425.ROM bios, is there any voltage changes or increases on that or is the voltage setting a stock bios settings?
> 
> I am testing something and need the voltage settings untouched.
> 
> Thanks for all the work on the bios.


Voltages and boost table are identical to the standard EVGA SC BIOS.


----------



## craftyhack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *486DX*
> 
> I'm not spending another penny on this rig for about 5 years after this.


HAHAHAHAHA... famous last words







. 5 years is a looooong time for technology, by then we will need the newest CPUs and GPUs to make sure our holodecks run with out stuttering, stuttering holodecks suck!

Anyway, nice rig, even though the 540 is called the AIR and was I guess designed for air cooled rigs, I think it is a great choice for water cooling too, rads like air right? Plus, with no fans on the GPU and CPU(especially the CPU, I have read that CPU air coolers designed like the Zalmans that blow towards the MB are great for cooling MB VRMs), I think it is a good thing to move air across all of parts that don't have the benefit of a waterblock like the MB VRMs, etc. Back to the thread topic, I think that cases like the 540 are great for GPUs like the Titan that probably benefit well from having their backsides cooled as much as possible. If I were starting from scratch now on a TitanX build, I would put air flow higher on my list than normal knowing now what I do about the backs of these cards. If nothing else, it increases the chances that the parts will last for 5 years if you can indeed resist the urge to spend $ on your rig for that long







.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craftyhack*
> 
> HAHAHAHAHA... famous last words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . 5 years is a looooong time for technology, by then we will need the newest CPUs and GPUs to make sure our holodecks run with out stuttering, stuttering holodecks suck!
> 
> Anyway, nice rig, even though the 540 is called the AIR and was I guess designed for air cooled rigs, I think it is a great choice for water cooling too, rads like air right? Plus, with no fans on the GPU and CPU(especially the CPU, I have read that CPU air coolers designed like the Zalmans that blow towards the MB are great for cooling MB VRMs), I think it is a good thing to move air across all of parts that don't have the benefit of a waterblock like the MB VRMs, etc. Back to the thread topic, I think that cases like the 540 are great for GPUs like the Titan that probably benefit well from having their backsides cooled as much as possible. If I were starting from scratch now on a TitanX build, I would put air flow higher on my list than normal knowing now what I do about the backs of these cards. If nothing else, it increases the chances that the parts will last for 5 years if you can indeed resist the urge to spend $ on your rig for that long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Come on guys get a real case a case labs case and put it all underwater!!!!! Stop playing with trash cases and get the best!!!


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Come on guys get a real case a case labs case and put it all underwater!!!!! Stop playing with trash cases and get the best!!!


I don't have a problem buying a case labs case and I know it has a lot of room but me personally I think the builds look great in them there just not what I like. I love the corsair 900D to me I just like the room and elegance of it. That's what makes this hobby great so many ways to customize to everyone's liking. Plus ocn to help solve any issues or find new ideas.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *486DX*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After using DDU to wipe clean any trace of the old drivers, followed by a clean install of 350.12, I too have GTA V silky smooth at 1440p. I only have a 60hz monitor, but she's good for 3840x2160 4k and at the highest res I just can't get anything smooth.
> 
> ...therefore, I've just spent more than a grand on a second Titan X and a 1050W Seasonic PSU (somehow don't feel my Corsair 750 will hack it with SLI Titans and and an overclocked hex core!
> 
> Damn. *Our hobby is expensive* isn't it?
> 
> My only concern now is that the two Titans I've got will SLI properly. They're different brands, one Asus and one Gigabyte (but I'm pretty sure they're all reference design anyway), the clocks are identical by the looks of things.
> 
> I'm not spending another penny on this rig for about 5 years after this.


I would look around in game for something causing the jitter Ness maybe a setting causing it. This card should do very well at 4k I get mine in tomorrow going from 295x2 to this and the 295x2 handles 4k beautifully. This card should too. I have had a similar issue before when I switched cards and solved it off something minor. When you run DDU Uninstaller everything that's what I do. Intel drivers amd and nvidia not that I have all 3 but in case I installed something along the way. Make sure you delete msi afterburner and all stored profiles and psx. Trust me I know it's something really small being overlooked we have all done it.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> I don't have a problem buying a case labs case and I know it has a lot of room but me personally I think the builds look great in them there just not what I like. I love the corsair 900D to me I just like the room and elegance of it. That's what makes this hobby great so many ways to customize to everyone's liking. Plus ocn to help solve any issues or find new ideas.
> I would look around in game for something causing the jitter Ness maybe a setting causing it. This card should do very well at 4k I get mine in tomorrow going from 295x2 to this and the 295x2 handles 4k beautifully. This card should too. I have had a similar issue before when I switched cards and solved it off something minor. When you run DDU Uninstaller everything that's what I do. Intel drivers amd and nvidia not that I have all 3 but in case I installed something along the way. Make sure you delete msi afterburner and all stored profiles and psx. Trust me I know it's something really small being overlooked we have all done it.


You are 100% right!!!!


----------



## Silent Scone

I love Case Labs, and if you're building a high end system with MGPU then they make perfect sense and well worth the money. I opted for the 900D because sadly (at least at the time) I didn't have the room for the width of the model I was looking at. 900D is still a very good case, saying otherwise is pure snobbery - but Case Labs FTW


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I love Case Labs, and if you're building a high end system with MGPU then they make perfect sense and well worth the money. I opted for the 900D because sadly (at least at the time) I didn't have the room for the width of the model I was looking at. 900D is still a very good case, saying otherwise is pure snobbery - but Case Labs FTW


You are right but i am funny if the case is not case labs i don't want it and if the video card is not a titan i don't want it either!!!! Just funny and loyal


----------



## Silent Scone

Yeah I get that, especially seeing as you're actually State side. Shipping is fairly dear to the UK last time I checked! I have no inclination to suggest the 900D is a better case, but it does annoy me when you get certain types saying things like "urgh, it's crap. Falls apart." Or "urgh it's too small". Well, actually no - it doesn't and it's really not. I have two 480mm EX and two 240mm Black Ice radiators in mine and there is still plenty of room for everything else. Including a drain QDC on the second PSU slot, does everything I need it to. It's just not MASSIVE!


----------



## szeged

the 900D isnt crappy until you set it next to a caselabs and compare every little detail, then the quality checks start coming in to play and thats when you realize why caselabs is so expensive compared to others









Ill never use anything besides caselabs from now on unless its a custom made case.


----------



## Costas

I just wished that Caselabs cases looked a bit 'sexier' from the outside rather than the 'industrial' look they tend to impart on oneself.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> I just wished that Caselabs cases looked a bit 'sexier' from the outside rather than the 'industrial' look they tend to impart on oneself.


Thank you that's my problem with it I like less is more style clean looking and more classy style and your right I feel the same way it's more industrial look but it is built for performance I just wish it could compromise on the two especially if I am dropping 6-7 hundred on it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yeah I get that, especially seeing as you're actually State side. Shipping is fairly dear to the UK last time I checked! I have no inclination to suggest the 900D is a better case, but it does annoy me when you get certain types saying things like "urgh, it's crap. Falls apart." Or "urgh it's too small". Well, actually no - it doesn't and it's really not. I have two 480mm EX and two 240mm Black Ice radiators in mine and there is still plenty of room for everything else. Including a drain QDC on the second PSU slot, does everything I need it to. It's just not MASSIVE!


I got 2 480 monsta rads in mine a 240 60 mm thick rad and a 240 slim. With drain valves.

@seross69 I understand loyalty you find something you love you stick with it. I will never buy a non evga gpu. Why because I love the customer service and way they stand behind there product. Sane with corsair sometimes spending the extra money is worth it when you know your getting quality and great customer service it's hard to stray. Now I will say my first 900d I bought was not up to corsair quality and I still feel they could have used better stuff in places then cheap items but I understand there trying to keep it within a price range. Anyways all I am saying is to me customer service and quality are number 1 to me and if I have to pay more for that then I will.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> *the 900D isnt crappy until you set it next to a caselabs* and compare every little detail, then the quality checks start coming in to play and thats when you realize why caselabs is so expensive compared to others
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill never use anything besides caselabs from now on unless its a custom made case.


Doesn't suddenly become crappy then, either lol. I don't have the room for a behemoth case. Which other than to gorp at, wouldn't really offer me anything in the way of performance value other than I can look at it and run my hand down the brushed ally. I can do that with the front of my 900D thanks







. It's not poorly built, it's accessible and still has ample rad room.

Even if I had CL, I'd still run a 1080mm rad like I do now - as it's so much more beneficial. One could argue that when talking about taking things to the very next level, cases are for #@!#'s









It's a catch 22, I could have opted for the Merlin, but I'd actually be worse off.


----------



## Nytestryke

The build quality of case labs is amazing, but at a price point where you wouldn't expect any less. The 900D is corsairs attempt at a quality built case with enough real estate for most mgpu builds. Caselabs doesn't have much competition and are arguably top tier, Corsair however are competing with the broader audience of cases and currently dominate that field. Both the 900D and stuff like the TH10 (on my phone but from memory that's their flagship) each lead their own markets, I am really happy with my 900D and personally would prefer to drop the extra money on more components given the limited benefit of a case to begin with. That's just my preference though


----------



## Hambone07si

So can I ask what is the average Core clock speed that everyone is getting once on water with the Titan X? Are you guys having to flash to a custom bios that allows for a higher Power limit? I had to make a custom bios for my 780ti's for 120% power limit and then I could set 1254mhz on the core and not throttle at all. I'm not looking for insane clocks, but something decent for the GM200 chip. Is 1350-1400 not a 24/7 clock? What's the highest clock you can sit at without throttling down with the stock 110% power limit?

Thanks guys, I'll have my water block and backplate tomorrow and then really start the fun


----------



## Dyaems

Bought Titan X earlier because I'm already missing the OG Titan that I sold few days ago lol...


----------



## kregstrong

Anyone know where I can order a titan x? Saw the evga superclocked one on new egg for 1089, wasn't sure if that was the normal price for the sc one or not. Anywhere else have them? Listed both my 980s just to see which one sold first and some dude bought them both. So now I don't know what to do haha


----------



## Woundingchaney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kregstrong*
> 
> Anyone know where I can order a titan x? Saw the evga superclocked one on new egg for 1089, wasn't sure if that was the normal price for the sc one or not. Anywhere else have them? Listed both my 980s just to see which one sold first and some dude bought them both. So now I don't know what to do haha


Have you tried purchasing directly from Nvidia. They have kept a fairly constant stock over the last few weeks.


----------



## doogk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woundingchaney*
> 
> Have you tried purchasing directly from Nvidia. They have kept a fairly constant stock over the last few weeks.


Just checked, they it says May 14th for more. Maybe thats when the 980ti comes too....rumors rumors


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woundingchaney*
> 
> Have you tried purchasing directly from Nvidia. They have kept a fairly constant stock over the last few weeks.


What AIB/manufacturer does nvidia sell? Or is it their own in-house brand/manufacturer?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> What AIB/manufacturer does nvidia sell? Or is it their own in-house brand/manufacturer?


NVidia reference itself.


----------



## Woundingchaney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> What AIB/manufacturer does nvidia sell? Or is it their own in-house brand/manufacturer?


It is in house manufacturing. Currently I believe most of the members that have Titans have purchased directly through Nvidia.


----------



## kregstrong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woundingchaney*
> 
> Have you tried purchasing directly from Nvidia. They have kept a fairly constant stock over the last few weeks.


Yea they are out of stock at the moment, found one on pcwarehouseoutlet but don't know anything about them


----------



## Hambone07si

I got mine at Microcenter, but they are not putting them up on their website. I have looked everyday for past month and none have showed up. I was in the store and asked one of my sales guys if they had any, and then he said yeah, we have 3 of them. I asked why aren't they on the website and he couldn't answer me. They are pulling some BS is you ask me and are keeping them off line and letting the employees buy them after a while, or just passing them to friends. That's BS in my mind, but they had one there and I bought it up.


----------



## dannyencasa

I just got mine yesterday, after almost a month of wating after I pre-ordered.







.... Now about to get a 2nd one

However, I did some benchmarks with unigine Valley, and I am wondering why is it only seeing 4095MB GDDR and not the 12GB GDDR, the same happens on Speccy (Priform).

Although on GTA V and Shadow of Mordor it recognises the 12GB GDDR. I also checked on the Nvidia control panel system information, and that sees the 12GB.

I am thinking its a reading error of some kind.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dannyencasa*
> 
> I just got mine yesterday, after almost a month of wating after I pre-ordered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... Now about to get a 2nd one
> 
> However, I did some benchmarks with unigine Valley, and I am wondering why is it only seeing 4095MB GDDR and not the 12GB GDDR, the same happens on Speccy (Priform).
> 
> Although on GTA V and Shadow of Mordor it recognises the 12GB GDDR. I also checked on the Nvidia control panel system information, and that sees the 12GB.
> 
> I am thinking its a reading error of some kind.


Not sure why that is with Valley, but it's normal. The first Titan with 6gb read that way too.


----------



## dannyencasa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Not sure why that is with Valley, but it's normal. The first Titan with 6gb read that way too.


Maybe a limitation on Valley


----------



## Smokey the Bear

I'm surprised the stock situation hasn't improved yet. Waiting on Newegg to get a batch... They have some Zotac's for like $30 more than the evga.


----------



## Spiriva

For you guys running Windows 10 there is a new driver out

*Release 352.64:*

*Download x32:* R352.64 Beta

*Download x64:* R352.64 Beta

This driver only works with Windows 10 tho.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *486DX*
> 
> Your rig isn't too far different to mine, different processor architecture but running at the same speed, same graphics card, same amount of RAM at a similar speed. So here's what I'm curious about: Does your machine hack it in 4k? If so, have you overclocked your Titan?


Sorry, I missed this question. I don't game at 4K right now, but if I did I would most certainly add a second Titan-X.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kregstrong*
> 
> Anyone know where I can order a titan x? Saw the evga superclocked one on new egg for 1089, wasn't sure if that was the normal price for the sc one or not. Anywhere else have them? Listed both my 980s just to see which one sold first and some dude bought them both. So now I don't know what to do haha


Newegg is gouging a bit, normal price for the SC is $1029.


----------



## Silent Scone

OCUK are gouging too at the moment.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> What AIB/manufacturer does nvidia sell? Or is it their own in-house brand/manufacturer?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> NVidia reference itself.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woundingchaney*
> 
> It is in house manufacturing. Currently I believe most of the members that have Titans have purchased directly through Nvidia.


NVIDIA have used a company called Flextronics to manufacture their PCB for many years now. This is the company that manufactures all reference NVIDIA boards. Nvidia have no in house manufacturing to this level, they design the GPU.


----------



## 486DX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Sorry, I missed this question. I don't game at 4K right now, but if I did I would most certainly add a second Titan-X.


Yeah it dawned on me that you may not even try for 4K after I wrote the question









Thanks anyway, and yes, I've just got a second Titan-X for the express purpose of 3840x2160


----------



## Ayahuasca

Has anyone purchased the EVGA backplate for use with the stock cooler?

Interested to know whether it provides decent passive cooling for those hot RAM chips on the back.


----------



## SynchroSCP

Welp, my TX is going back...getting driver crashed errors pretty consistently. Only had a few early on and figured it was the OC, but now in GTA V I can't go 10 minutes no matter what driver or clock setting. Put the 980 back in and works fine for hours. Temps fine and EK block mounted properly so something is not right with this card, think I'm just going to get a refund and go 980 SLI or wait for the Ti. Bummer, killer card when it worked.


----------



## gavros777

I got a samsung 34" ultra wide screen arrived at my address last night and let me tell you, if you have a titan x and don't game on an ultra wide *VA* panel you're not playing on ultra settings and you never will until you get this monitor.
I tried the acer xb ips before and the image quality is nothing compared to this VA panel, Add to that this VA panel is ultra wide and it takes a pip on the acer xb even that it lacks a high refresh rate and gsync.
The only difference i noticed between gsync and no gsync is screen tearing which if i had to choose the acer over the samsung for that it will be like choosing a mini cooper over a Lamborghini cause the Lamborghini has some minor scratches.

And let me tell you the build quality of this monitor compared to the acer xb it is indeed like comparing a lamborgini with a 96 fiat!

In gta 5 on ultra settings everything maxed only mssa left at 2 and txaa on fps are ranging from 35-58 and game runs as smooth(minus some screen tearing) like the acer xb or the asus vg248qe for me.
In far cry 4 in the unoptimised area with the bus laying on its side where the gsync monitor was giving crazy frame lag on the bus the samsung was only giving a lot of screen tearing there which shows to me in an unoptimised area that gives a lot of screen tearing gsync will not save the day.

The bad news is i'm one unlucky guy, one of a kind! The acer xb had dirt behind the panel and had to return it. This samsung monitor has one dead pixel on the far left and i plan to return it too. But guess what i have already ordered a replacement from amazon, this monitor is a keeper!

Oh and unlike the acer xb it doesn't come with a single 1 foot long dp cable, it comes with all cables this monitor supports hdmi, dp, the cable for the usb ports you name it and are all a little longer than 10 feet! I couldn't believe my eyes as after the acer xb and asus vg248qe i thought all monitor makers try to save pennies on cables, build quality etc.

Final words.
This is not a monitor it's a Lamborghini fully loaded!


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchroSCP*
> 
> Welp, my TX is going back...getting driver crashed errors pretty consistently. Only had a few early on and figured it was the OC, but now in GTA V I can't go 10 minutes no matter what driver or clock setting. Put the 980 back in and works fine for hours. Temps fine and EK block mounted properly so something is not right with this card, think I'm just going to get a refund and go 980 SLI or wait for the Ti. Bummer, killer card when it worked.


I was getting a lot of crash in gta 5 too and the game was unplayable crashing most of the time on the loading the story mode screen. That was until i checked the files integrity with a program i downloaded from rockstar's forum and found a large file that wasn't downloaded right and was corrupted. I deleted it and redownloaded it. I checked it with the program and it matched. Now i can play gta 5 for hours with no problems. I still get a lot of problems like display driver stopped working etc on far cry 4 though.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

FYI guys -

Aquacomputer kryographics active and passive back-plates are now available for pre-order:-

http://shop.aquacomputer.de/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=titan+x&x=5&y=8


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> I got a samsung 34" ultra wide screen arrived at my address last night and let me tell you, if you have a titan x and don't game on an ultra wide *VA* panel you're not playing on ultra settings and you never will until you get this monitor.
> I tried the acer xb ips before and the image quality is nothing compared to this VA panel, Add to that this VA panel is ultra wide and it takes a pip on the acer xb even that it lacks a high refresh rate and gsync.
> The only difference i noticed between gsync and no gsync is screen tearing which if i had to choose the acer over the samsung for that it will be like choosing a mini cooper over a Lamborghini cause the Lamborghini has some minor scratches.
> 
> And let me tell you the build quality of this monitor compared to the acer xb it is indeed like comparing a lamborgini with a 96 fiat!
> 
> In gta 5 on ultra settings everything maxed only mssa left at 2 and txaa on fps are ranging from 35-58 and game runs as smooth(minus some screen tearing) like the acer xb or the asus vg248qe for me.
> In far cry 4 in the unoptimised area with the bus laying on its side where the gsync monitor was giving crazy frame lag on the bus the samsung was only giving a lot of screen tearing there which shows to me in an unoptimised area that gives a lot of screen tearing gsync will not save the day.
> 
> The bad news is i'm one unlucky guy, one of a kind! The acer xb had dirt behind the panel and had to return it. This samsung monitor has one dead pixel on the far left and i plan to return it too. But guess what i have already ordered a replacement from amazon, this monitor is a keeper!
> 
> Oh and unlike the acer xb it doesn't come with a single 1 foot long dp cable, it comes with all cables this monitor supports hdmi, dp, the cable for the usb ports you name it and are all a little longer than 10 feet! I couldn't believe my eyes as after the acer xb and asus vg248qe i thought all monitor makers try to save pennies on cables, build quality etc.
> 
> Final words.
> This is not a monitor it's a Lamborghini fully loaded!


Oh and about the people that complain about windows not scaling good ultra wide monitors and the text is unreadable etc etc. Well i'm using windows 10 10061 build and everything looks great.


----------



## MunneY

I have 2 blocks coming from them as soon as possible...


----------



## 486DX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchroSCP*
> 
> Welp, my TX is going back...getting driver crashed errors pretty consistently. Only had a few early on and figured it was the OC, but now in GTA V I can't go 10 minutes no matter what driver or clock setting. Put the 980 back in and works fine for hours. Temps fine and EK block mounted properly so something is not right with this card, think I'm just going to get a refund and go 980 SLI or wait for the Ti. Bummer, killer card when it worked.


Have you already sent it back?

Reason I ask is that I had the same issues when I was using 970 SLI and others have reported similar problems. Do you get a sudden crash to desktop and and error message about D3D?

For me it was a matter of using the 347 drivers rather than 350.12 - might just be worth trying before stripping out your rig.


----------



## 486DX

Ok, so is anybody else running the cards at stock?

At present I'm not using an OC but I'm already hitting 85°c during intensive gaming, I'm not using a waterblock - just the reference fan. If I overclock they get close to the 90° limit and start throttling.

So I'm just curious, am I losing out on much by not overclocking these cards? My system is air cooled, the CPU is on a Noctua NH-D15 which I adore, and I'd hate to start messing with water cooling just for the GPUs. Am I missing out on much by keeping these cards at stock? I haven't benched much in OC because of the heat issues.


----------



## HatallaS

would a single 360 Rad be enough to cool a single titan OC and a 5820k OC to 1.3V ? there will b e a small reservoir/pump combo with the kit...


----------



## RedM00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *486DX*
> 
> Ok, so is anybody else running the cards at stock?
> 
> At present I'm not using an OC but I'm already hitting 85°c during intensive gaming, I'm not using a waterblock - just the reference fan. If I overclock they get close to the 90° limit and start throttling.
> 
> So I'm just curious, am I losing out on much by not overclocking these cards? My system is air cooled, the CPU is on a Noctua NH-D15 which I adore, and I'd hate to start messing with water cooling just for the GPUs. Am I missing out on much by keeping these cards at stock? I haven't benched much in OC because of the heat issues.


Sounds like your running on the stock fan profile. (~85C is what I got when it was on stock fan profile). Create your own fan curve with programs like afterburner/precision x and you'll see the temps lower quite abit.


----------



## ticket24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> would a single 360 Rad be enough to cool a single titan OC and a 5820k OC to 1.3V ? there will b e a small reservoir/pump combo with the kit...


I would definitely say yes without an issue.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> I was getting a lot of crash in gta 5 too and the game was unplayable crashing most of the time on the loading the story mode screen. That was until i checked the files integrity with a program i downloaded from rockstar's forum and found a large file that wasn't downloaded right and was corrupted. I deleted it and redownloaded it. I checked it with the program and it matched. Now i can play gta 5 for hours with no problems. I still get a lot of problems like display driver stopped working etc on far cry 4 though.


I'll have to give that file checker a try, even though I finished the game 2 days ago and it was just as anticlimactic as Shadow of Mordor was at the end. To me anyways.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *486DX*
> 
> Ok, so is anybody else running the cards at stock?
> 
> At present I'm not using an OC but I'm already hitting 85°c during intensive gaming, I'm not using a waterblock - just the reference fan. If I overclock they get close to the 90° limit and start throttling.
> 
> So I'm just curious, am I losing out on much by not overclocking these cards? My system is air cooled, the CPU is on a Noctua NH-D15 which I adore, and I'd hate to start messing with water cooling just for the GPUs. Am I missing out on much by keeping these cards at stock? I haven't benched much in OC because of the heat issues.


You may need to set up a custom fan curve using Precision or Afterburner in order to stave off high temps like that. Or you could consider something like the NZXT solution that uses a AiO cooler to cool the GPU core, and place copper/aluminium heat-spreaders on the memory chips. It also has a 92mm fan blowing on the VRM's. It may not be a full custom loop but it does pretty well from what I hear.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> would a single 360 Rad be enough to cool a single titan OC and a 5820k OC to 1.3V ? there will b e a small reservoir/pump combo with the kit...


Depends on your ambient temps but a 360 can be enough. You may want another radiator in there unless you have a constant low ambient due to Air conditioning or something but a 5820k I imagine will dump more heat in a loop vs. my 4790k.

My ambient is typically high and during this month's foldathon my card was pegging around 52°C @ 1508 MHz 1.237v (flashed back to stock but will probably flash to a custom rom again soon) and my 4790k around 70°C or so. Granted that was with a room ambient around 87-91° F and I only have 2 240 radiators in small 8mm inner diameter copper pipe (then again I forget if increased water flow with bigger tubing would improve performance or not).

I also put some sensors I had laying around and attached them to my Aquaero 5 and here is what it looks like. This is a watercooled Titan X @ 1508 MHz (stock bios) with the EK backplate and sensors placed near the VRM's and another near the GPU core.



Highest on the VRM was 48C and the core was about 2-3C lower or so on average. This is on top of the backplate, not the underside that is attached to the waterblock. Maybe if I can scrounge another sensor in my room I'll take the loop apart and attach it.


----------



## Clockster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeroknight*
> 
> My downfall was reading this thread every day and caved the end of last week. Upgraded from an EVGA 670 FTW but haven't been able to do enough testing to get it tuned yet. Followed the more or less easy BIOS flash guide in the OP and used Sheyster's GM200SC-425. Now I'm just seeing voltage as being my limiter in GPU-Z but I haven't played around with PX yet.
> 
> This thing already has me debating upgrading my case over my Fractal R4 and moving to the newer R5. It's also got me into the mindset of putting on an AIO cooler on my 4770k. Hell, I'm not even sure if I will stay with stock cooler on the card or not and I've never done water cooling before. I'm afraid I opened a can of worms with this purchase. ha ha


Lol Yeah I generally avoid this part of the forum, usually just stick to the news section xD

Also ordered an Acer S277HK, 27" LED, 4K Monitor to go with my Titan X. My SA950D has served me well but I think its time it goes to a new home.

Edit: Just got the call, Card and monitor should be here in the next 40min


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> So can I ask what is the average Core clock speed that everyone is getting once on water with the Titan X? Are you guys having to flash to a custom bios that allows for a higher Power limit? I had to make a custom bios for my 780ti's for 120% power limit and then I could set 1254mhz on the core and not throttle at all. I'm not looking for insane clocks, but something decent for the GM200 chip. Is 1350-1400 not a 24/7 clock? What's the highest clock you can sit at without throttling down with the stock 110% power limit?
> 
> Thanks guys, I'll have my water block and backplate tomorrow and then really start the fun


I run my two at 1500/8000 1.28 with max temps of 40/43.. cyclops 1.3 bios. PT is around 100.. 103 max.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> would a single 360 Rad be enough to cool a single titan OC and a 5820k OC to 1.3V ? there will b e a small reservoir/pump combo with the kit...


I would go with a 60mm+ thick rad. I am running 2x TX and a 4790 1.28v... I have a 360 ut60 and 240 xt45 and it is plenty.. it was more than enough for 2x 780ti @ 1.4+


----------



## inoran81

Greetings from sunny island Singapore!

Can I join this owner club


















3...why not 4... some might ask.... because its the most optimise configuration that nvidia officially support... also need one more slot for pcie nvme ssd










Zotac has not disappoint me so far... so why not carry on the trust?


















everything that is included (except the kitchen sink) - this time all the expose golden fingers contact and I/O ports comes with covers, unlike my original titan from Zotac which doesn't include any.










some of my top of the line GPUs of its time


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> I got a samsung 34" ultra wide screen arrived at my address last night and let me tell you, if you have a titan x and don't game on an ultra wide *VA* panel you're not playing on ultra settings and you never will until you get this monitor.
> I tried the acer xb ips before and the image quality is nothing compared to this VA panel, Add to that this VA panel is ultra wide and it takes a pip on the acer xb even that it lacks a high refresh rate and gsync.
> The only difference i noticed between gsync and no gsync is screen tearing which if i had to choose the acer over the samsung for that it will be like choosing a mini cooper over a Lamborghini cause the Lamborghini has some minor scratches.
> 
> And let me tell you the build quality of this monitor compared to the acer xb it is indeed like comparing a lamborgini with a 96 fiat!
> 
> In gta 5 on ultra settings everything maxed only mssa left at 2 and txaa on fps are ranging from 35-58 and game runs as smooth(minus some screen tearing) like the acer xb or the asus vg248qe for me.
> In far cry 4 in the unoptimised area with the bus laying on its side where the gsync monitor was giving crazy frame lag on the bus the samsung was only giving a lot of screen tearing there which shows to me in an unoptimised area that gives a lot of screen tearing gsync will not save the day.
> 
> The bad news is i'm one unlucky guy, one of a kind! The acer xb had dirt behind the panel and had to return it. This samsung monitor has one dead pixel on the far left and i plan to return it too. But guess what i have already ordered a replacement from amazon, this monitor is a keeper!
> 
> Oh and unlike the acer xb it doesn't come with a single 1 foot long dp cable, it comes with all cables this monitor supports hdmi, dp, the cable for the usb ports you name it and are all a little longer than 10 feet! I couldn't believe my eyes as after the acer xb and asus vg248qe i thought all monitor makers try to save pennies on cables, build quality etc.
> 
> Final words.
> This is not a monitor it's a Lamborghini fully loaded!


Been there, and went back to my Swift after a week. Tearing and 60hz is a hard pass coming from 144hz and G-Sync no matter how good an aspect 21:9 is at 3440 and 34". It was actually making me feel a little sick at the time albeit I wasn't very well. Panels need to mature a little more first.


----------



## 486DX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> Sounds like your running on the stock fan profile. (~85C is what I got when it was on stock fan profile). Create your own fan curve with programs like afterburner/precision x and you'll see the temps lower quite abit.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> You may need to set up a custom fan curve using Precision or Afterburner in order to stave off high temps like that. Or you could consider something like the NZXT solution that uses a AiO cooler to cool the GPU core, and place copper/aluminium heat-spreaders on the memory chips. It also has a 92mm fan blowing on the VRM's. It may not be a full custom loop but it does pretty well from what I hear.


Thanks, the MSI fan curve that I made from scratch seems to have helped significantly, has shaved around 10-15% at full load. I've been looking into the AiO solution too, we'll see how we get on after a few weeks use and temp monitoring.


----------



## 486DX

My next issue relates to bad performance in Far Cry 4 and GTA V, settings at high, not ultra at 2k and 4k. I have another Titan X that arrives tomorrow along with a new PSU, for now I'm using just a single Titan. Tomorrow I'll SLI.

Now I don't know much about monitors, but I'm wondering if my panel is the culprit here. It's 60hz, up to 3840x2160. I'm aware that 60hz limits me to 60fps with VSync on, and I'm happy with that.

Now If I crank GTA V down to 1080p, the game runs buttery smooth, no lag, or stuttering, but even in 2k, there's a constant stutter, rotating the camera with the mouse is painful. The card is still running at stock, I haven't overclocked or used a new BIOS.

The way I understand it is that 60hz only limits you to 60FPS, that it shouldn't cause stutter in itself, and that said jittery performance is caused by low FPS.

*1080p benchmark*: 60FPS, almost constant. Dropped down to 56FPS for about 1 second during the busiest part of the test.

*2560x1600 benchmark*: 49-60 60FPS. Some microstutter, every second or so it seems to 'jitter' or lag.

*3820x2160 benchmark*: 32-44FPS. Not very playable, jittery, no 'tearing' but the far horizon seems to texture awkwardly if driving at speed. Hard to explain.

So would you guys say this is an FPS issue, or a monitor issue.

My thinking is that it's FPS. The monitor demonstrates that at 50-60FPS everything is smooth. The only reason I'm asking this is that console gamers get 30FPS and there's no stuttering at all, it looks smooth.

How do I get smoothness in higher res? Is something wrong with my card to only get 32-44 in 4k?

Thanks for helping me with all this







I give out reps liberally by the way









EDIT: Here's my panel: http://www.iiyama.com/gb_en/products/prolite-b2888uhsu-b1/


----------



## ondoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inoran81*
> 
> Greetings from sunny island Singapore!
> 
> Can I join this owner club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3...why not 4... some might ask.... because its the most optimise configuration that nvidia officially support... also need one more slot for pcie nvme ssd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zotac has not disappoint me so far... so why not carry on the trust?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everything that is included (except the kitchen sink) - this time all the expose golden fingers contact and I/O ports comes with covers, unlike my original titan from Zotac which doesn't include any.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some of my top of the line GPUs of its time


nice,


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *486DX*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> My next issue relates to bad performance in Far Cry 4 and GTA V, settings at high, not ultra at 2k and 4k. I have another Titan X that arrives tomorrow along with a new PSU, for now I'm using just a single Titan. Tomorrow I'll SLI.
> 
> Now I don't know much about monitors, but I'm wondering if my panel is the culprit here. It's 60hz, up to 3840x2160. I'm aware that 60hz limits me to 60fps with VSync on, and I'm happy with that.
> 
> Now If I crank GTA V down to 1080p, the game runs buttery smooth, no lag, or stuttering, but even in 2k, there's a constant stutter, rotating the camera with the mouse is painful. The card is still running at stock, I haven't overclocked or used a new BIOS.
> 
> The way I understand it is that 60hz only limits you to 60FPS, that it shouldn't cause stutter in itself, and that said jittery performance is caused by low FPS.
> 
> *1080p benchmark*: 60FPS, almost constant. Dropped down to 56FPS for about 1 second during the busiest part of the test.
> 
> *2560x1600 benchmark*: 49-60 60FPS. Some microstutter, every second or so it seems to 'jitter' or lag.
> 
> *3820x2160 benchmark*: 32-44FPS. Not very playable, jittery, no 'tearing' but the far horizon seems to texture awkwardly if driving at speed. Hard to explain.
> 
> So would you guys say this is an FPS issue, or a monitor issue.
> 
> My thinking is that it's FPS. The monitor demonstrates that at 50-60FPS everything is smooth. The only reason I'm asking this is that console gamers get 30FPS and there's no stuttering at all, it looks smooth.
> 
> How do I get smoothness in higher res? Is something wrong with my card to only get 32-44 in 4k?
> 
> Thanks for helping me with all this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I give out reps liberally by the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Here's my panel: http://www.iiyama.com/gb_en/products/prolite-b2888uhsu-b1/


What drivers are you using currently? 350.12 or the previous ones?

You can try a new install of the Nvidia drivers which may help out with the issues you are having. I haven't played FarCry 4 in a bit but I have pretty good performance at 1440p, generally over 70 fps with maxed graphics. With GTAV it's somewhere around 60 fps or more on average but due take note I play around 1.5 GHz core speed and 7.9 GHz memory speeds which nets a healthy bump in frames and I also have a G-SYNC enabled monitor. But if I remember right you are not the only one experiencing stuttering and jiddery action while in GTAV.


If you go the driver route be sure to uninstall Afterburner or Precision first and make sure the folders in your Program Files(x86) are also deleted.
Then download DDU, boot into safe mode (I forget how to do it via F keys, I just type in 'msconfig' in the local search bar, click the boot tab and then check safe boot, restart).
Then while in safe mode, uninstall the Nvidia graphics using DDU and do a complete shutdown, not a restart.
Then untick safe boot (unless you know which F key to spam while the PC is booting you can skip this) and boot into Windows and install the drivers and Afterburner/Precision. You will probably have to do this same process again once you get your 2nd Titan X to prevent driver issues with SLI.
Hopefully that helps you out. Also EVGA has a AiO solution as well - http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=400-HY-H980-B1 , they may or may not make one that is for the Titan X, but from what I've seen this cooler works with the Titan X as well as the 980.


----------



## 486DX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> What drivers are you using currently? 350.12 or the previous ones?
> 
> You can try a new install of the Nvidia drivers which may help out with the issues you are having. I haven't played FarCry 4 in a bit but I have pretty good performance at 1440p, generally over 70 fps with maxed graphics. With GTAV it's somewhere around 60 fps or more on average but due take note I play around 1.5 GHz core speed and 7.9 GHz memory speeds which nets a healthy bump in frames and I also have a G-SYNC enabled monitor. But if I remember right you are not the only one experiencing stuttering and jiddery action while in GTAV.
> 
> 
> If you go the driver route be sure to uninstall Afterburner or Precision first and make sure the folders in your Program Files(x86) are also deleted.
> Then download DDU, boot into safe mode (I forget how to do it via F keys, I just type in 'msconfig' in the local search bar, click the boot tab and then check safe boot, restart).
> Then while in safe mode, uninstall the Nvidia graphics using DDU and do a complete shutdown, not a restart.
> Then untick safe boot (unless you know which F key to spam while the PC is booting you can skip this) and boot into Windows and install the drivers and Afterburner/Precision. You will probably have to do this same process again once you get your 2nd Titan X to prevent driver issues with SLI.
> Hopefully that helps you out. Also EVGA has a AiO solution as well - http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=400-HY-H980-B1 , they may or may not make one that is for the Titan X, but from what I've seen this cooler works with the Titan X as well as the 980.


Thanks, yeah 350.12 - I actually did the DDU/clean install yesterday, I can have 1440p smooth as silk but only with everything turned down low. Except I didn't remove MSI Afterburner, as although it was installed I didn't have any profiles saved. Do you think it can make a difference?

Also, I'm starting to wonder if I need to move the card into a different PCI line, I understand they have different specifications in each lane.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> What drivers are you using currently? 350.12 or the previous ones?
> 
> You can try a new install of the Nvidia drivers which may help out with the issues you are having. I haven't played FarCry 4 in a bit but I have pretty good performance at 1440p, generally over 70 fps with maxed graphics. With GTAV it's somewhere around 60 fps or more on average but due take note I play around 1.5 GHz core speed and 7.9 GHz memory speeds which nets a healthy bump in frames and I also have a G-SYNC enabled monitor. But if I remember right you are not the only one experiencing stuttering and jiddery action while in GTAV.
> 
> 
> If you go the driver route be sure to uninstall Afterburner or Precision first and make sure the folders in your Program Files(x86) are also deleted.
> Then download DDU, boot into safe mode (I forget how to do it via F keys, I just type in 'msconfig' in the local search bar, click the boot tab and then check safe boot, restart).
> Then while in safe mode, uninstall the Nvidia graphics using DDU and do a complete shutdown, not a restart.
> Then untick safe boot (unless you know which F key to spam while the PC is booting you can skip this) and boot into Windows and install the drivers and Afterburner/Precision. You will probably have to do this same process again once you get your 2nd Titan X to prevent driver issues with SLI.
> Hopefully that helps you out. Also EVGA has a AiO solution as well - http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=400-HY-H980-B1 , they may or may not make one that is for the Titan X, but from what I've seen this cooler works with the Titan X as well as the 980.


It's the F8 key to get the options for safe mode


----------



## leighspped

has anyone heard any update to hydrocopper coming out?


----------



## unreality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *486DX*
> 
> *3820x2160 benchmark*: 32-44FPS. Not very playable, jittery, no 'tearing' but the far horizon seems to texture awkwardly if driving at speed. Hard to explain.
> 
> So would you guys say this is an FPS issue, or a monitor issue.
> 
> My thinking is that it's FPS. The monitor demonstrates that at 50-60FPS everything is smooth. The only reason I'm asking this is that console gamers get 30FPS and there's no stuttering at all, it looks smooth.
> 
> How do I get smoothness in higher res? Is something wrong with my card to only get 32-44 in 4k?


I was just benchmarking it at 4K with DSR and its really smooth with my Single Card (not one single stutter):


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Frames Per Second (Higher is better) Min, Max, Avg
Pass 0, 12.695834, 126.479027, 55.664612
Pass 1, 32.728397, 69.451996, 47.618565
Pass 2, 42.290382, 93.867584, 50.159847
Pass 3, 46.331718, 108.492470, 54.754608
Pass 4, 29.470514, 115.438766, 54.312172



I run at Highest Settings possible + FXAA except:
Shader + Shadow = High
Grass + AfterFX = Very High
I also deactivated the Advanced Graphic Options except High Detail Streaming cause i see no difference but it results in smoother Gameplay. (Got the Swift and i aim for 144 fps ofc)


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> FYI guys -
> 
> AquaComputer kryographics active and passive back-plates are now available for pre-order:-
> 
> http://shop.aquacomputer.de/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=titan+x&x=5&y=8


Aquacomputer continues to raise the bar yet all you see is EK everything it saddens me.


----------



## Clockster

Ok so problem.

Installed the card, installed drivers, ran a game and the fan won't spin up under full load.
Downloaded afterburner, maxed slider to 100, fan just sits there, does nothing


----------



## doogk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Aquacomputer continues to raise the bar yet all you see is EK everything it saddens me.


I have the Aquacomputer first gen Titan waterblock and active backplate on both of my Titans and love it, if I upgrade I will be using them again.


----------



## doogk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockster*
> 
> Ok so problem.
> 
> Installed the card, installed drivers, ran a game and the fan won't spin up under full load.
> Downloaded afterburner, maxed slider to 100, fan just sits there, does nothing


Bummer, make sure nothing is blocking the fan and then look at make sure the fan is plugged in.


----------



## Clockster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doogk*
> 
> Bummer, make sure nothing is blocking the fan and then look at make sure the fan is plugged in.


Yeah checked everything, also unplugged, reinstalled ect still just sitting there....


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockster*
> 
> Yeah checked everything, also unplugged, reinstalled ect still just sitting there....


install precision X. Go to fan on the left upper menu and set the fan speed manually and see if increases. Mine was the same.


----------



## 486DX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> I was just benchmarking it at 4K with DSR and its really smooth with my Single Card (not one single stutter):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Frames Per Second (Higher is better) Min, Max, Avg
> Pass 0, 12.695834, 126.479027, 55.664612
> Pass 1, 32.728397, 69.451996, 47.618565
> Pass 2, 42.290382, 93.867584, 50.159847
> Pass 3, 46.331718, 108.492470, 54.754608
> Pass 4, 29.470514, 115.438766, 54.312172
> 
> 
> 
> I run at Highest Settings possible + FXAA except:
> Shader + Shadow = High
> Grass + AfterFX = Very High
> I also deactivated the Advanced Graphic Options except High Detail Streaming cause i see no difference but it results in smoother Gameplay. (Got the Swift and i aim for 144 fps ofc)


Thanks, these settings helped in 4k but it's still not perfect, stuttering slightly and it's a bit distracting. Sticking with 2k for now. Second card arriving tomorrow for SLI









What are your rig's specs, apart from the Titan?


----------



## Clockster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> install precision X. Go to fan on the left upper menu and set the fan speed manually and see if increases. Mine was the same.


Tried it, still nothing, doesn't spin up at all...feel like crying lol


----------



## unreality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *486DX*
> 
> Thanks, these settings helped in 4k but it's still not perfect, stuttering slightly and it's a bit distracting. Sticking with 2k for now. Second card arriving tomorrow for SLI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are your rig's specs, apart from the Titan?


[email protected] 16 Gigs Ram. Nothing special









GTA V actually ran worse in SLI than with a single card @1440p. But i guess at 4K SLI will rock and allow you for some additional MSAA.

Oh btw you should try these in the Nvidia Control Panel:
Maximum pre-rendered frames: 1
Multi-display/mixed-GPU acceleration: Single display performance mode
Power management mode: Prefer maximum performance
Shader Cache: On
Threaded optimization: On
Vertical sync: Adaptive


----------



## 486DX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> [email protected] 16 Gigs Ram. Nothing special
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTA V actually ran worse in SLI than with a single card @1440p. But i guess at 4K SLI will rock and allow you for some additional MSAA.
> 
> Oh btw you should try these in the Nvidia Control Panel:
> Maximum pre-rendered frames: 1
> Multi-display/mixed-GPU acceleration: Single display performance mode
> Power management mode: Prefer maximum performance
> Shader Cache: On
> Threaded optimization: On
> Vertical sync: Adaptive


Thanks, I'll give these a try right away. When you say it ran worse with SLI, do you mean with a Titan-X SLI or something else? I didn't realise you were running two cards, might explain why your benching is so smooth.


----------



## unreality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *486DX*
> 
> Thanks, I'll give these a try right away. When you say it ran worse with SLI, do you mean with a Titan-X SLI or something else? I didn't realise you were running two cards, might explain why your benching is so smooth.


i had 2 for a day and sold one again because its not needed at 1440p. Since DSR and all the fun doesnt work with SLI+Gsync i couldnt really make use of the performance the two cards provided. All in all the drawbacks of SLI outweighted the pros for me.

The benchmark is only one card @ 1330 Stock Boost.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockster*
> 
> Tried it, still nothing, doesn't spin up at all...feel like crying lol


no spin at all? not even 1000 rpm? Then is RMA time. Most likely just the connector inside is loose or broke but you don't want to mess with that and void the warranty.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

For those using the G10 with an H90 on their Titan X (I think there are a couple of you in this thread), how did you get the H90 to stay on the G10 bracket while installing? Everytime I go to screw the bracket down, the H90 pops off the G10 bracket. Looked up a bunch of videos but none of them say anything other than "align the teeth and twist" which I do and it seems "secure" till I go to install it and it pops off.


----------



## SteezyTN

I decided on the Titan X CSQ nickel full cover block. But I have question. In the website description and photos, it doesn't show the link that comes with it, but says it comes with the EK-FC link. Well, what link is that? I've noticed that there are different kind of links that EK makes


----------



## bracco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I decided on the Titan X CSQ nickel full cover block. But I have question. In the website description and photos, it doesn't show the link that comes with it, but says it comes with the EK-FC link. Well, what link is that? I've noticed that there are different kind of links that EK makes


It is the one that has outlets facing straight out from the card. Towards you if you are facing the mobo with the card installed on it.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bracco*
> 
> It is the one that has outlets facing straight out from the card. Towards you if you are facing the mobo with the card installed on it.


Okay, thanks. Appreciate it


----------



## gavros777

About far cry driver stopped working issues there's a guy who fixed it by changing his ram. He said far cry 4 is very ram sensitive and his ram was causing problems only at that game.
Is that a serious solution? How a faulty ram can give problems only to a single game?


----------



## SteezyTN

Going to put this sucker under water











The Titan X SC should be delivered May 5th

No more money is going into this build. So far, all the watercooling parts is around $1200 USD. The one Titan X SC should last me at least 3-4 years without upgrading.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Aquacomputer continues to raise the bar yet all you see is EK everything it saddens me.


Aquacomputer's blocks & back-plates look cool and have been proven to work very well, as does EK stuff too. It's all down to personal preference really, plus looks come into play as well. I have 2 EK blocks and back-plates sitting here all ready to fit. And I have ordered 2 of the Kryographics active back-plates today. I have read the that set-up was compatible on some other cards, so hopefully it will be the same for the Titan X? I am really interested to see how that set-up will perform and hopefully keep my cards running super cool!!!


----------



## atg284

Quote:


> *3820x2160 benchmark*: 32-44FPS. Not very playable, jittery, no 'tearing' but the far horizon seems to texture awkwardly if driving at speed. Hard to explain.
> 
> So would you guys say this is an FPS issue, or a monitor issue.
> 
> My thinking is that it's FPS. The monitor demonstrates that at 50-60FPS everything is smooth. The only reason I'm asking this is that console gamers get 30FPS and there's no stuttering at all, it looks smooth.
> 
> How do I get smoothness in higher res? Is something wrong with my card to only get 32-44 in 4k?
> 
> Thanks for helping me with all this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I give out reps liberally by the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Here's my panel: http://www.iiyama.com/gb_en/products/prolite-b2888uhsu-b1/


This is exactly why I went for a G-Sync monitor. Any game with 30+ FPS feels like 60FPS. Its hard to describe but is definitely worth it.

Edit: my monitor is: Acer XB280HK with MSI 770 4Gb and I am gaming pretty well. TX SC incoming soon


----------



## ukn69

Excuse the fan controller mess lol. I get my 1 to 3 splitters tomorrow so I can use my sexy sentry 3







. Loving the Titan X, SLI soon (quick connects ftw) Not the best pic since it's messy but not getting over 39C while OC is awesome


----------



## JoeDirt

*Notice:* New version of NVFlash with bypass checks is now out!
Please see my thread for information that you will need to know - HERE


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *Originally Posted by gavros777*
> 
> I got a samsung 34" ultra wide screen arrived at my address last night and let me tell you, if you have a titan x and don't game on an ultra wide VA panel you're not playing on ultra settings and you never will until you get this monitor.
> I tried the acer xb ips before and the image quality is nothing compared to this VA panel, Add to that this VA panel is ultra wide and it takes a pip on the acer xb even that it lacks a high refresh rate and gsync.
> The only difference i noticed between gsync and no gsync is screen tearing which if i had to choose the acer over the samsung for that it will be like choosing a mini cooper over a Lamborghini cause the Lamborghini has some minor scratches.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> And let me tell you the build quality of this monitor compared to the acer xb it is indeed like comparing a lamborgini with a 96 fiat!
> 
> In gta 5 on ultra settings everything maxed only mssa left at 2 and txaa on fps are ranging from 35-58 and game runs as smooth(minus some screen tearing) like the acer xb or the asus vg248qe for me.
> In far cry 4 in the unoptimised area with the bus laying on its side where the gsync monitor was giving crazy frame lag on the bus the samsung was only giving a lot of screen tearing there which shows to me in an unoptimised area that gives a lot of screen tearing gsync will not save the day.
> 
> The bad news is i'm one unlucky guy, one of a kind! The acer xb had dirt behind the panel and had to return it. This samsung monitor has one dead pixel on the far left and i plan to return it too. But guess what i have already ordered a replacement from amazon, this monitor is a keeper!
> 
> Oh and unlike the acer xb it doesn't come with a single 1 foot long dp cable, it comes with all cables this monitor supports hdmi, dp, the cable for the usb ports you name it and are all a little longer than 10 feet! I couldn't believe my eyes as after the acer xb and asus vg248qe i thought all monitor makers try to save pennies on cables, build quality etc.
> 
> Final words.
> This is not a monitor it's a Lamborghini fully loaded!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been there, and went back to my Swift after a week. Tearing and 60hz is a hard pass coming from 144hz and G-Sync no matter how good an aspect 21:9 is at 3440 and 34". It was actually making me feel a little sick at the time albeit I wasn't very well. Panels need to mature a little more first.
Click to expand...

Agreed. After using a Gsync monitor for a few months, I just cant tolerate a tearing and stuttering anymore, it looks absolutely horrible to me, especially running at 60hz. 120hz @ 100fps or more is much more tolerable. But why, when you can get that same graphical rendered perfection with Gsync at much lower FPS = much less GPU grunt needed for a better rendered game. The Sammy ultrawide does look very nice aesthetically, but for gaming i just was not tolerable to me. Also the Sammy 34' has a horribly thick matte finish that just blurs everything and very high lag input.


----------



## atg284

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Agreed. After using a Gsync monitor for a few months, I just cant tolerate a tearing and stuttering anymore, it looks absolutely horrible to me, especially running at 60hz. 120hz @ 100fps or more is much more tolerable. But why, when you can get that same graphical rendered perfection with Gsync at much lower FPS = much less GPU grunt needed for a better rendered game. The Sammy ultrawide does look very nice aesthetically, but for gaming i just was not tolerable to me. Also the Sammy 34' has a horribly thick matte finish that just blurs everything and very high lag input.


Agree 100%. At first I thought the $200 premium for G-Syng was a bit much but I am playing almost all of my games with an MSI 770 4GB on 4K. Never thought that would work in a million years. I bought the monitor knowing I would be upgrading my GPU to the max. Just pleasantly surprised with the performance with the lowly 770 4GB.







Definitely looking forward to my TX incoming.









Edit: With my current setup the only game I have to change the resolution of is star citizen. I hope to get back to 4K in SC with the TX!


----------



## Gabrielzm

Ok folks, after painting the sli bridge in white I think the build is finally done with the two new TXs on it (and final black coolant). You can also see the custom painted GTs AP15 in black and white:



http://imgur.com/8nW4Erd




http://imgur.com/srOMk1z




http://imgur.com/NCd1xG1




http://imgur.com/BTeCs28




http://imgur.com/a4T2rSw


----------



## Swolern

^ Mod Of The Month!!









So sick man!


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Ok folks, after painting the sli bridge in white I think the build is finally done with the two new TXs on it (and final black coolant). You can also see the custom painted GTs AP15 in black and white:
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/8nW4Erd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/srOMk1z
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/NCd1xG1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/BTeCs28
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a4T2rSw


*slow clap*


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: snip!
> 
> 
> 
> Going to put this sucker under water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Titan X SC should be delivered May 5th
> 
> 
> 
> No more money is going into this build. So far, all the watercooling parts is around $1200 USD. The one *Titan X SC should last me at least 3-4 years without upgrading.*


Doubt it at the rate that graphics are improving. I am not so sure any graphics card would last 3-4 years without lowering the IQ of things.


----------



## deadwidesmile

That's an amazing setup @Gabrielzm

Damn.


----------



## Silent Scone

Just a quick one regarding the flashing in SLI guide. I've just been using the index flash.

nvflash -6 --index=0 < file >

Index=1 and so on...

No issues with that is there?


----------



## Clockster

Well I ended up spending 5 hours trying to get a fix but it seems like there are other people with the same issue.
Taking the card back this morning and getting it swapped out.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Wait, what's the issue exactly? Is it not running the fan at all or ? Perhaps a GPU-Z issue? Or am I totally unaware of something?


----------



## Nytestryke

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockster*
> 
> Well I ended up spending 5 hours trying to get a fix but it seems like there are other people with the same issue.
> Taking the card back this morning and getting it swapped out.


Maybe it's some sort of sign that you should be using a real heatsink, I believe ek make some good ones


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> false
> Maybe it's some sort of sign that you should be using a real heatsink, I believe ek make some good ones


So true it hurts









I love my EK WB/BP. My wife might not understand but, man, it's sexy.


----------



## Nytestryke

They really are a work of art, the aesthetics of a block or more in your case is such a pleasing sight.


----------



## MsNikita

Soo... How does one go about updating the thread's database?? My second card has just this moment arrived!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraNEO*
> 
> Soo... How does one go about updating the thread's database?? My second card has just this moment arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Goto to the OP and fill in the form:


----------



## szeged

i made it a little easier to see the "fill this form" now lol.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i made it a little easier to see the "fill this form" now lol.


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i made it a little easier to see the "fill this form" now lol.


You just know you're going to be "making it a little easier to see" again in a week or so


----------



## ssgwright

active backplate?!! has anyone used this thing? If so, how much more of an oc were you able to achieve on the the rma?


----------



## Manac0r

Sorry quck Q in regards to the Maxwell Bios editor:

If I want the fans to kick into a 100% (2000rpm) at 50 degrees, what would be the best way to do this? The artic only hits 2000rpm as oppossed to the stock 4800rpm.

TIA advance as always









Also I woud avoid using Precision X for now, while I don't think it has a negative impact on OC'ing and benching. It does cause issues when gaming. Despite an OC of 1450 I was getting shakey, juttering gameplay (MKX, Killing Floor2) It was ever so slight, almost like a microstutter.

Checked temps and clocks and no throttling was occuring. Decided to OC with AB instead and the problem was gone.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manac0r*
> 
> Sorry quck Q in regards to the Maxwell Bios editor:
> 
> If I want the fans to kick into a 100% (2000rpm) at 50 degrees, what would be the best way to do this? The artic only hits 2000rpm as oppossed to the stock 4800rpm.
> 
> TIA advance as always
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I woud avoid using Precision X for now, while I don't think it has a negative impact on OC'ing and benching. It does cause issues when gaming. Despite an OC of 1450 I was getting shakey, juttering gameplay (MKX, Killing Floor2) It was ever so slight, almost like a microstutter.
> 
> Checked temps and clocks and no throttling was occuring. Decided to OC with AB instead and the problem was gone.


Kf2 hmm i get that issue as well. It doesnt have any sli profile.
MkX no issue.


----------



## Manac0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Kf2 hmm i get that issue as well. It doesnt have any sli profile.
> MkX no issue.


It might just be a confguration issue - but I rememeber someone else in the thread talking about PX and issues with OC'ing. Might help a few people, but it was so subtle I didn't really notice till I stopped using PX.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeDirt*
> 
> *Notice:* New version of NVFlash with bypass checks is now out!
> Please see my thread for information that you will need to know - HERE


Thanks JD! :thumb
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Just a quick one regarding the flashing in SLI guide. I've just been using the index flash.
> 
> nvflash -6 --index=0 < file >
> 
> Index=1 and so on...
> 
> No issues with that is there?


I find that's it's best to disable sli, then disable the drivers (although the new version JD just posted doesn't require that) and flash the cards in decreasing index order. (eg, 2, 1, then 0).

The command line should set the index before any other command but it's not necessary with "-6".

nvflash -i0 -6 < file >


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeDirt*
> 
> *Notice:* New version of NVFlash with bypass checks is now out!
> Please see my thread for information that you will need to know - HERE


adding to OP


----------



## Silent Scone

those flaming pictures are killing my Core 2 Duo can you put them in spoiler tags please lol. Nice rig though.

@Jpmboy Ah ok, I mean I disable SLI and the devices or else it tends to bomb out. But using the singular flash command and changing the index seems to work just fine, just wasn't sure if I was potentially doing something that I shouldn't







.


----------



## 486DX

Today, my second Titan X arrived along with a Seasonic Platinum 1050w PSU for good measure.

Sweet mother, this is the greatest gaming experience I've ever had in my life. I'm really not boasting, I just wanted to say how great these cards are -especially when paired. She just cruises through 4k, even with high settings. GTA V almost looks like real life.





Excuse the cable management, I haven't tidied up in there yet


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> those flaming pictures are killing my Core 2 Duo can you put them in spoiler tags please lol. Nice rig though.
> 
> @Jpmboy Ah ok, I mean I disable SLI and the devices or else it tends to bomb out. But *using the singular flash command and changing the index seems to work just fine,* just wasn't sure if I was potentially doing something that I shouldn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


for sure.. I just type it once then for the next card use the right arrow to repeat keystrokes until I get to "-i" then type the next number, then continue with right arrow for the remainder of the command line. This way, no screwups with typos.


----------



## SquidgyB

I have a quick question that I hope people don't find too noobish - I've tried searching but can't find any definite info...

For background; I have an EVGA SC under an EK water block and backplate. Temps don't go over 34 deg C under load - I'd like to flash the BIOS and see what I can get out of this monter.

I'm a little confused about flashing the BIOS and want to check something. The instructions mention disabling the card in Device Manager. Does this mean I need to have a secondary video out while flashing the BIOS (on board video or a second discrete card), or does it still display through the Titan, albeit with standard Windows display drivers?

I want to be sure I'm not going to paint myself into a corner while doing this.

As an aside, can I put my hand up to being one of the few who's inadvertently killed a Titan?









During the upgrade (waterblocks/case/rads for the motherboard/CPU/GPU), the PSU somehow killed the old motherboard and GPU. Now, I didn't think that was possible, but it all points to the PSU - it stopped working (won't even spin up a fan properly) and appears to have burnt out the motherboard (Asus P6X58D-E) and Titan X (MSI). The Titan's LED and fan come on when I tried with a new PSU, but nothing on any of the outputs, DVI or DP.

I hope to claim the death on home insurance as there weren't any visible shorts or accidents, just an ageing ~8year old 850W PSU.

Anyhow, the main question is re. flashing the BIOS - am I good to disable the card and flash away?


----------



## Clockster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Wait, what's the issue exactly? Is it not running the fan at all or ? Perhaps a GPU-Z issue? Or am I totally unaware of something?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> false
> Maybe it's some sort of sign that you should be using a real heatsink, I believe ek make some good ones


Fan wasn't running at all.

Took it in this morning, they plugged it in and boom fan works...

Get home plug it in and fan works now...I have no idea what happened but I'm happy lol and considering I only paid around $700 for a brand new Titan X I'm not complaining.


----------



## 486DX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SquidgyB*
> 
> I have a quick question that I hope people don't find too noobish - I've tried searching but can't find any definite info...
> 
> For background; I have an EVGA SC under an EK water block and backplate. Temps don't go over 34 deg C under load - I'd like to flash the BIOS and see what I can get out of this monter.
> 
> I'm a little confused about flashing the BIOS and want to check something. The instructions mention disabling the card in Device Manager. Does this mean I need to have a secondary video out while flashing the BIOS (on board video or a second discrete card), or does it still display through the Titan, albeit with standard Windows display drivers?
> 
> I want to be sure I'm not going to paint myself into a corner while doing this.
> 
> As an aside, can I put my hand up to being one of the few who's inadvertently killed a Titan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During the upgrade (waterblocks/case/rads for the motherboard/CPU/GPU), the PSU somehow killed the old motherboard and GPU. Now, I didn't think that was possible, but it all points to the PSU - it stopped working (won't even spin up a fan properly) and appears to have burnt out the motherboard (Asus P6X58D-E) and Titan X (MSI). The Titan's LED and fan come on when I tried with a new PSU, but nothing on any of the outputs, DVI or DP.
> 
> I hope to claim the death on home insurance as there weren't any visible shorts or accidents, just an ageing ~8year old 850W PSU.
> 
> Anyhow, the main question is re. flashing the BIOS - am I good to disable the card and flash away?


I can't help with the BIOS question, but I think I can confirm your suspicions about the PSU burnout. The rule of thumb says capacitor aging causes wattage capacity to steadily drop, something like 7-15% per year of use, if it had been regularly used for eight years, it's likely that it was only running at a fraction of its original output and couldn't handle the load. Old PSUs are absolutely the biggest physical danger to your hardware, I guess you learned the hard way.


----------



## SquidgyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *486DX*
> 
> I can't help with the BIOS question, but I think I can confirm your suspicions about the PSU burnout. The rule of thumb says capacitor aging causes wattage capacity to steadily drop, something like 7-15% per year of use, if it had been regularly used for eight years, it's likely that it was only running at a fraction of its original output and couldn't handle the load. Old PSUs are absolutely the biggest physical danger to your hardware, I guess you learned the hard way.


Heh, thanks - yeah, just my luck I had to learn "the hard way" with the single most expensive PC component I've ever purchased!

Anyhow, the insurance claim is looking good, so I hope I've not really lost out in the long run









In lieu of any responses to the BIOS question, when I get home tonight I'll at least try disabling the card in Device Manager to see what happens - worst comes to worst I want to reinstall windows anyway, so it won't be a lot of hassle if the screen shows nothing. I'll just use one of my old cards to display while I do the update.

I'm in no hurry to get the BIOS flashed in any case, as I'm likely to re-seat the EK water block over the weekend following on from the advice earlier on in this thread re. placement of thermal pads on the VRMs that EK neglected to cover...


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> for sure.. I just type it once then for the next card use the right arrow to repeat keystrokes until I get to "-i" then type the next number, then continue with right arrow for the remainder of the command line. This way, no screwups with typos.


I'm only using the 425 non SC BIOS. For some reason GTA is more stable with this BIOS than the stock one. I think there is still an inherent issue with voltage fluctuation on Maxwell in MGPU setups personally. This morning I actually decided to add an additional 12mv onto the stock voltage to see if this resolves instability. Seemingly only GTA V is suffering though, could well be the driver.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SquidgyB*
> 
> I have a quick question that I hope people don't find too noobish - I've tried searching but can't find any definite info...
> 
> For background; I have an EVGA SC under an EK water block and backplate. Temps don't go over 34 deg C under load - I'd like to flash the BIOS and see what I can get out of this monter.
> 
> I'm a little confused about flashing the BIOS and want to check something. The instructions mention disabling the card in Device Manager. Does this mean I need to have a secondary video out while flashing the BIOS (on board video or a second discrete card), or does it still display through the Titan, albeit with standard Windows display drivers?
> 
> I want to be sure I'm not going to paint myself into a corner while doing this.
> 
> As an aside, can I put my hand up to being one of the few who's inadvertently killed a Titan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During the upgrade (waterblocks/case/rads for the motherboard/CPU/GPU), the PSU somehow killed the old motherboard and GPU. Now, I didn't think that was possible, but it all points to the PSU - it stopped working (won't even spin up a fan properly) and appears to have burnt out the motherboard (Asus P6X58D-E) and Titan X (MSI). The Titan's LED and fan come on when I tried with a new PSU, but nothing on any of the outputs, DVI or DP.
> 
> I hope to claim the death on home insurance as there weren't any visible shorts or accidents, just an ageing ~8year old 850W PSU.
> 
> Anyhow, the main question is re. flashing the BIOS - am I good to disable the card and flash away?


No need for any secondary card. OPen device manager, expand "Display Adapters", right click> "Disable". The native driver is always available. The screen will go blank for a moment then return (stays at 4K or whatever res you are at)

1) disable sli
2) disable display adapters
3) flash
4) enable adapters
5) reboot
6) enable SLI.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I'm only using the 425 non SC BIOS. For some reason GTA is more stable with this BIOS than the stock one. I think there is still an inherent issue with voltage fluctuation on Maxwell in MGPU setups personally. This morning I actually decided to add an additional 12mv onto the stock voltage to see if this resolves instability. Seemingly only GTA V is suffering though, could well be the driver.


I think you are right, even with 980s, getting three cards (980 strix) to hold the same and level voltages, measured by DMM was something I was never able to do. I haven't measured on these TXs, but with the same VRMs I'm betting they behave the same.


----------



## slikk11

I am now a member. Just ordered two EVGA Titan X's from NCIX. Product page showed the cards as "in stock" so I should have them in a few days. Any advice on drivers etc.? Thanks all.


----------



## 486DX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slikk11*
> 
> I am now a member. Just ordered two EVGA Titan X's from NCIX. Product page showed the cards as "in stock" so I should have them in a few days. Any advice on drivers etc.? Thanks all.


Welcome to the ride of your life









In SLI I've found NVIDIA's latest game ready release - 350.12 to be butter smooth no matter what I throw at it, even in 4k. They've dubbed it the 'GTA V ready driver' but you don't need to have GTA V to get its benefits. Some have said driver 347 works better for them.

When I was using just the one Titan I found 347 to give marginally better results.


----------



## Manac0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I'm only using the 425 non SC BIOS. For some reason GTA is more stable with this BIOS than the stock one. I think there is still an inherent issue with voltage fluctuation on Maxwell in MGPU setups personally. This morning I actually decided to add an additional 12mv onto the stock voltage to see if this resolves instability. Seemingly only GTA V is suffering though, could well be the driver.


Yeah GTA makes me questions my OC. Every other game is stable, but GTA V keeps crashing. I've fiddled with the maxair bios to get a max boost of 1440... And the card is solid in everything including Firestirke Ultra/ extreme.. but I need to downclock the core with AB to 1378 just to be stable in the one game, which I have played on two other systems.... and triple dipped because it looked so damn good.

Plus hyperthreading on an old i7 980x.. helpful / indifferent / detrmental to Oc'ing/ gaming?


----------



## SteezyTN

I've noticed that EVGA and newegg are putting a bunch of 10% discounts to the 980 cards, such as the KPE and classified ones. Is this a sign that the rumored 980Ti is true? I hope getting this Titan X two days ago was a smart decision.


----------



## John Shepard

Any idea why i am getting heavy stuttering on modded Skyrim?

VRAM isn't even close to being maxed out.(doesn't go above 5gigs)

Is it because i only have 16gigs of RAM and page file disabled?

edit:
no stuttering if i play at 1080p
still using 5+ gigs of vram tho....


----------



## SquidgyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manac0r*
> 
> Plus hyperthreading on an old i7 980x.. helpful / indifferent / detrmental to Oc'ing/ gaming?


Something I'd like to know too - 980x @ 4.2GHz w. 12 cores here.


----------



## Ayahuasca

Not had a single crash in GTA V using the maxair bios, I did see some artifacting after a few hours though last night. Could be the memory at 2000mhz.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ayahuasca*
> 
> Not had a single crash in GTA V using the maxair bios, I did see some artifacting after a few hours though last night. Could be the memory at 2000mhz.


What were your temps when you saw artifacts? If you are on air it might have been around 80c.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I've noticed that EVGA and newegg are putting a bunch of 10% discounts to the 980 cards, such as the KPE and classified ones. Is this a sign that the rumored 980Ti is true? I hope getting this Titan X two days ago was a smart decision.


yep, and more info to come: http://videocardz.com/55419/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-ti-confirmed-to-feature-6gb-memory


----------



## 486DX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SquidgyB*
> 
> Heh, thanks - yeah, just my luck I had to learn "the hard way" with the single most expensive PC component I've ever purchased!
> 
> Anyhow, the insurance claim is looking good, so I hope I've not really lost out in the long run


Tough break dude, hope the insurance comes through for you









For what it's worth, I once used a 5 year old 300w PSU I'd pulled out of an OEM computer to power a watt hungry i7-870 and a GTX 770. It didn't work but I got away with it and didn't fry the rig. I think you're probably the first on this forum to brick a Titan X though









It's the one part of computer building that makes me fear for destroying my parts, I can just about trust myself not to put a machine together without clumsily breaking the components, but I dread switching on any machine if the power supply is wrong. Case and point, I just spent £230 ($350) on a new 1050w Seasonic PSU just because I'd gone SLI with the Titans and I didn't want my 750w Corsair to go pop and take my Titans with it!

One thing's for sure, you'll be just as paranoid about power supplies as I am from now on


----------



## doctakedooty

What is the best custom bios for these cards I hate boost clocks and want one with it disabled so it's what I set is what it actually is.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Newegg is incredibly frustrating... .com has stock of the SC card and .ca does not...

Well they do, but for about 3 minutes each day it'll change to add to cart, then back to auto-notify, so the .ca site is glitched right out... Awesome, and I was just about to pay before it removed from my cart.


----------



## Tunz

I ordered 2 of these last night, along with EK blocks. I can't wait! Time to read up on these custom bios.


----------



## Manac0r

W
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ayahuasca*
> 
> Not had a single crash in GTA V using the maxair bios, I did see some artifacting after a few hours though last night. Could be the memory at 2000mhz.


Oh Maxair, bios at stock is fine. Just any heavy over clock for me and a few others 1400+ results in crashes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> What is the best custom bios for these cards I hate boost clocks and want one with it disabled so it's what I set is what it actually is.


Maxair bios is the best, est max in nvidia inspector is what you will get when gaming. 1329 at stock default. Technically it is still a boost but the table is very aggressive


----------



## Capsilus

I need some insight from one of you power users.

I have a good system, 4770k, sabertooth z87, 32gig ram, ssd drives and a high end evga 1000w power supply.
I had 780's running in sli no probs with GTA V and last week I got my asus Titan X and had a few crashes in GTA V, some D3D error crash to desktop

I did use the Asus GPU tweak app and did a very modest clock from 1021 to 1127 when the crash happened. since then i went back to stock with no crash play 6 hrs solid.
I do still need to test because I did disable steam overlay and that might have been the problem?

Can you guys give me some hints on what I should do, should i use this maxair bios? anything I should tweak on my mobo bios? voltage to the card?

Thanks


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunz*
> 
> I ordered 2 of these last night, along with EK blocks. I can't wait! Time to read up on these custom bios.


You're welcome


----------



## Smokey the Bear

I'm really tempted by the Zotac due to availability. Anyone here get one, and how's your OC?

I'd really rather an EVGA for the peace of mind warranty which could help resale, but I don't think I can wait a long and unknown amount of time to get my Titan X back.


----------



## Hambone07si

Oh man am I excited to go install this block and back plate. The EK back plate came with thermal pads to cool the memory chips and the vrm area on the back of the card as well. That's sweet!!! The nickel plated block and back plate look sick together. I am very happy with this combo, that's for sure


----------



## Manac0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capsilus*
> 
> I need some insight from one of you power users.
> 
> I did use the Asus GPU tweak app and did a very modest clock from 1021 to 1127 when the crash happened. since then i went back to stock with no crash play 6 hrs solid.
> I do still need to test because I did disable steam overlay and that might have been the problem?
> 
> Can you guys give me some hints on what I should do, should i use this maxair bios? anything I should tweak on my mobo bios? voltage to the card?
> 
> Thanks


It could be related to voltage - my Asus (Asic 80.4%) needs a voltage bump to deal with a decent OC. Luckily the Maxair bios supplies the card with some extra (safe) voltage. This should let you at least use the standard clock of 1329 (which is higher than your OC) safely. My only suggestion would be to set a custom fan profile and keep an eye on your temps.

Lots of people are on the SC425 - but I find the added voltage of maxair provides better stability for me. YMMV


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Oh man am I excited to go install this block and back plate. The EK back plate came with thermal pads to cool the memory chips and the vrm area on the back of the card as well. That's sweet!!! The nickel plated block and back plate look sick together. I am very happy with this combo, that's for sure


Nice. I just got the same block, but the red anodized backplate. The order is still processing on PPCS, which means if it ships out today, I'll get it Wednesday next week. I ordered my Titan X from TigerDirect, and the ETA is May 5th


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *486DX*
> 
> Thanks, yeah 350.12 - I actually did the DDU/clean install yesterday, I can have 1440p smooth as silk but only with everything turned down low. Except I didn't remove MSI Afterburner, as although it was installed I didn't have any profiles saved. Do you think it can make a difference?
> 
> Also, I'm starting to wonder if I need to move the card into a different PCI line, I understand they have different specifications in each lane.


It's usually best to uninstall MSI/Precision and RivaTuner before a driver change. I don't know if this is true or something I made up (or saw long ago) but it effects the Nvidia kernel or something like that. Basically it is a little safer just to uninstall and reinstall after.

Changing the PCI slot may help but you are on X99 and your board has all lanes capable of x16 speeds. Even at 8x you won't see much of a slowdown.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> It's the F8 key to get the options for safe mode


Doesn't work for me for whatever reason :/. Thanks though!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leighspped*
> 
> has anyone heard any update to hydrocopper coming out?


No idea mate. Best bet would be to check on the EVGA.com forums. I was waiting for that card as well (Due to the slightly custom EK block) but I gave up waiting and ordered from Nvidia and a EK block.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockster*
> 
> Ok so problem.
> 
> Installed the card, installed drivers, ran a game and the fan won't spin up under full load.
> Downloaded afterburner, maxed slider to 100, fan just sits there, does nothing


Like you probably know an RMA is in store for you sadly







. I wouldn't run the card at all if the fan doesn't spin at all. Most likely some connection issue or bad wiring.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Oh man am I excited to go install this block and back plate. The EK back plate came with thermal pads to cool the memory chips and the vrm area on the back of the card as well. That's sweet!!! The nickel plated block and back plate look sick together. I am very happy with this combo, that's for sure


I also went with the nickel backplate and it was worth it over the black one. Either one though is nice looking and I also liked how it has pads for the topside of the card. I just wish I had more Fuji pads though because I'd love to completely cover this card like I did my original Titan. Maybe I'll cave and do that someday soon.

Also regarding the MAX-AIR bios, for some reason the card now bumps up to 1.275V instead of staying at 1.255v. Using Nvidia inspector though keeps it at the right voltage unless I up it 100mv, but it's weird how it used to be fine and now it's using more voltage. Unless it was like that from the start and I never noticed it in GPU-Z.

Probably going to flash it back to that bios (MAX-AIR) soon and continue using inspector to keep it locked at 1.255v.


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Nice. I just got the same block, but the red anodized backplate. The order is still processing on PPCS, which means if it ships out today, I'll get it Wednesday next week. I ordered my Titan X from TigerDirect, and the ETA is May 5th


Nice. I found a Titan X at Microcenter the other day while I was there. They are NOT putting them up on their website at all for some reason, but I asked one of my sales guys while I was there if they had one just for kicks and he said yeah, we have 2 in the back. I said grab me one cuz it's sold







. I ordered my water block and back plate yesterday from Performance PC and had it over nighted for me today. I can't wait for some things some times LOL. I want it now!!

I can't wait for another hour and a half so I can go home and put this bad boy together and install on my custom loop. This Titan X should stay nice and cool now with the block and back plate and allow me to put a nice overclock on it for 24/7 gaming. 1400mhz would be nice, but I'll settle for 1350mhz for 24/7. I set the fan speed to 70% and added +100mhz and was sitting at 1302mhz while gaming and that was only hitting around 65-70c yesterday playing GTA V. On water it's gonna be fun!!

I've seen all the reviews showing them putting +400 - +500 on the memory on air and they are all stable. Since I'll be on water and cooling the back side with the back plate, is running the memory at 8ghz safe for 24/7? Or should I just do like +250 for 7.5ghz for a 24/7 setting? What do you guys think?

@ Shogon, what kind of stable overclocks are you getting with water cooling? I have yet to see a review showing any Titan X on water overclocked.


----------



## MsNikita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Goto to the OP and fill in the form:
> 
> <<snip>>


I'm already on there, but need to change the ONE to a TWO.
You guys will need to wait till i sort this loop out before I can update techpowerup gpu data... Missing fittings and everyone with reasonable prices are outta stock!


----------



## Capsilus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manac0r*
> 
> W
> Oh Maxair, bios at stock is fine. Just any heavy over clock for me and a few others 1400+ results in crashes.
> Maxair bios is the best, est max in nvidia inspector is what you will get when gaming. 1329 at stock default. Technically it is still a boost but the table is very aggressive


What app should i use to clock up to 1329 ? also do i have to adjust the mem clock and fan speed as well?

or should i completely avoid the tweak app and go for maxair bios?


----------



## Tunz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> You're welcome


Yeah thanks again for helping me out with that discount, it's greatly appreciated.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Oh man am I excited to go install this block and back plate. The EK back plate came with thermal pads to cool the memory chips and the vrm area on the back of the card as well. That's sweet!!! The nickel plated block and back plate look sick together. I am very happy with this combo, that's for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That looks awesome. I kind of wish I went with that instead of the black backplate.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capsilus*
> 
> What app should i use to clock up to 1329 ? also do i have to adjust the mem clock and fan speed as well?
> 
> or should i completely avoid the tweak app and go for maxair bios?


MSI Afterburner or Precision X from EVGA are good programs, I prefer Afterburner though. Most on the stock cooler use those tweak programs to create custom fan curves otherwise you may hit the point where it begins to throttle the card down due to high temps.

Even with the max-air bios it would be best to have a custom fan curve, especially as that bios slightly increases the overall voltage being fed to the GPU. As far as air goes, I would stick to the stock bios and adjust fan speeds/ core & memory clocks using either Afterburner or Precision X and keep an eye on temps. Otherwise waterblock, constant low ambient temps, or those cool All in one coolers from NZXT/EVGA for use with a custom bios, imo. Unless you flash it to the stock Nvidia/EVGA SC bios that has a higher wattage rating to prevent power throttling.

Just be wary when you start flashing the card as well because this card is reference and mainly designed for 275W max and 1.237v.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> @ Shogon, what kind of stable overclocks are you getting with water cooling? I have yet to see a review showing any Titan X on water overclocked.


Pretty much around 1.5 GHz or so on the core and 8 GHz (+500) or slightly less on the memory. Right now I have the memory at +450 and the core at +250 on the stock bios, but I'm going to flash it back to the max-air in a little bit due to power throttling. I'm sure you can net over 1.4 GHz or so even on the stock bios and having it watercooled just means no noise from the fan and lower temps. Even though it's pushing near the 90 Fahrenheit range here I still only hit 52C max at my current speeds with 2, 240 rads w/ AP-15' from Scythe and a 4790k @ 4.7 1.21v along with memory blocks.


----------



## MsNikita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capsilus*
> 
> What app should i use to clock up to 1329 ? also do i have to adjust the mem clock and fan speed as well?
> 
> or should i completely avoid the tweak app and go for maxair bios?


Personally I've been using EVGA's Precision X downloaded from Steam but any should work equally well.


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunz*
> 
> Yeah thanks again for helping me out with that discount, it's greatly appreciated.
> That looks awesome. I kind of wish I went with that instead of the black backplate.


Yeah, the black one was out of stock at Performance PC so I said what the hell and got the Nickel one since it matched the block. With the nickel plating tho it should look pretty dope with some of the led's shining off it. I'm glad after seeing it in person that I got it tho. It does look very nice!!

But please, what kind of stable clocks are you guys getting with water cooling and or with back plates? Seems like I've read a lot that 1350-1400 is doable on air, but not sure on water?? Also, what have you guys had to tweak on the bios to get that stable clock without any throttling?

I made a custom bios for my 2 780ti's that I ONLY changed the power limit to 120% from 106% and that let me sit at 1254mhz with no throttling at all. I would like to do the same with my TX. Mine has 110% power limit now, but I'm sure that won't stop the throttling at 1400mhz. I will most likely just do the same and edit my bios to have 120% power limit which is 300w, exactly what the card is capable of pulling with the pci-e slot (75w) , 6pin (75w) , and 8pin (150w), 300w total. I do not want to use a bios that changes the TDP of the card to 300w like a lot of the 780ti bios did. That was not necessary at all. The card was 250w TDP and that's that lol. Changing the TDP in the bios changed all the #'s I was used to seeing and then 106% wasn't 106% anymore. It was more like 90% when the TDP was changed.

When I changed just the very last value in the power tab in Kepler bios tweaker to 300000 (from 265000), that gave me 120% and kept all the values the same and then let me overclock my cards exactly how I wanted. With that bios and 1254mhz on those 2 780ti's, I was seeing 115.9% power usage and had no throttle issues at all. I liked it just as it was. Would like to do the same, but would love to hear what you guys are doing with your bios's and clocks. Thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Pretty much around 1.5 GHz or so on the core and 8 GHz (+500) or slightly less on the memory. Right now I have the memory at +450 and the core at +250 on the stock bios, but I'm going to flash it back to the max-air in a little bit due to power throttling. I'm sure you can net over 1.4 GHz or so even on the stock bios and having it watercooled just means no noise from the fan and lower temps. Even though it's pushing near the 90 Fahrenheit range here I still only hit 52C max at my current speeds with 2, 240 rads w/ AP-15' from Scythe and a 4790k @ 4.7 1.21v along with memory blocks.


Cool, you can eliminate all throttling by just editing your stock bios and changing ONLY THE LAST value in the power limit tab. Do not change the TDP or that throws off the numbers and doesn't read like it did. I changed that with my 780ti's and it was perfect with a 120% power limit. I plan to do so when I get home today. I don't like throttling at all, but I won't change the bios to where the card can be harmed at all. 300w is my max that I will allow the bios to go. AT that point I then want the card to throttle down to save it from dying.


----------



## veedubfreak

You'll likely need to up the bios. I'm running +101 and +405 on the Cyclops bios. Temps never break 40c.


----------



## slikk11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *486DX*
> 
> Welcome to the ride of your life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In SLI I've found NVIDIA's latest game ready release - 350.12 to be butter smooth no matter what I throw at it, even in 4k. They've dubbed it the 'GTA V ready driver' but you don't need to have GTA V to get its benefits. Some have said driver 347 works better for them.
> 
> When I was using just the one Titan I found 347 to give marginally better results.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Capsilus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> MSI Afterburner or Precision X from EVGA are good programs, I prefer Afterburner though. Most on the stock cooler use those tweak programs to create custom fan curves otherwise you may hit the point where it begins to throttle the card down due to high temps.
> 
> Even with the max-air bios it would be best to have a custom fan curve, especially as that bios slightly increases the overall voltage being fed to the GPU. As far as air goes, I would stick to the stock bios and adjust fan speeds/ core & memory clocks using either Afterburner or Precision X and keep an eye on temps. Otherwise waterblock, constant low ambient temps, or those cool All in one coolers from NZXT/EVGA for use with a custom bios, imo. Unless you flash it to the stock Nvidia/EVGA SC bios that has a higher wattage rating to prevent power throttling.
> 
> Just be wary when you start flashing the card as well because this card is reference and mainly designed for 275W max and 1.237v.
> Pretty much around 1.5 GHz or so on the core and 8 GHz (+500) or slightly less on the memory. Right now I have the memory at +450 and the core at +250 on the stock bios, but I'm going to flash it back to the max-air in a little bit due to power throttling. I'm sure you can net over 1.4 GHz or so even on the stock bios and having it watercooled just means no noise from the fan and lower temps. Even though it's pushing near the 90 Fahrenheit range here I still only hit 52C max at my current speeds with 2, 240 rads w/ AP-15' from Scythe and a 4790k @ 4.7 1.21v along with memory blocks.


Thanks dude, this helps a lot. I could have waited for a evga sc, normally I only go with evga but it was hard just to find the asus version. So there is that much difference between reference and sc?
I have open air passive case and room is cool to begin with so not sure if I need to go with water block for a reference titan x? what you think? even at stock speeds I'm pretty impressed, and if i go back to sli again I should be good for Battlefront. I'm not running 4k as I cant move away from ultrawide lg screen at 34' 2560x1080


----------



## Capsilus

I love SLI, all my cards are sli but lately I have been disappointed with support for games. Mechwarrior Online was causing major issues in sli, even in GTA V the water looks so crap, no foam or wake and something off with tessellation in the waves as well. GTA V was running good on my gtx sc 780's sli but the water problem made me go back to a single card, main reason I jumped on board with the titan x soon to be sli but I wish there were no sli issues, one day in a perfect world.


----------



## Nnimrod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woundingchaney*
> 
> Have you tried purchasing directly from Nvidia. They have kept a fairly constant stock over the last few weeks.


I got mine direct from nvidia, shipping was prompt


----------



## HatallaS

Can't believe u guys are having so much trouble to find a arc. I just waked into the store and picked one up.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Yeah, the black one was out of stock at Performance PC so I said what the hell and got the Nickel one since it matched the block. With the nickel plating tho it should look pretty dope with some of the led's shining off it. I'm glad after seeing it in person that I got it tho. It does look very nice!!
> 
> But please, what kind of stable clocks are you guys getting with water cooling and or with back plates? Seems like I've read a lot that 1350-1400 is doable on air, but not sure on water?? Also, what have you guys had to tweak on the bios to get that stable clock without any throttling?
> 
> I made a custom bios for my 2 780ti's that I ONLY changed the power limit to 120% from 106% and that let me sit at 1254mhz with no throttling at all. I would like to do the same with my TX. Mine has 110% power limit now, but I'm sure that won't stop the throttling at 1400mhz. I will most likely just do the same and edit my bios to have 120% power limit which is 300w, exactly what the card is capable of pulling with the pci-e slot (75w) , 6pin (75w) , and 8pin (150w), 300w total. I do not want to use a bios that changes the TDP of the card to 300w like a lot of the 780ti bios did. That was not necessary at all. The card was 250w TDP and that's that lol. Changing the TDP in the bios changed all the #'s I was used to seeing and then 106% wasn't 106% anymore. It was more like 90% when the TDP was changed.
> 
> When I changed just the very last value in the power tab in Kepler bios tweaker to 300000 (from 265000), that gave me 120% and kept all the values the same and then let me overclock my cards exactly how I wanted. With that bios and 1254mhz on those 2 780ti's, I was seeing 115.9% power usage and had no throttle issues at all. I liked it just as it was. Would like to do the same, but would love to hear what you guys are doing with your bios's and clocks. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, you can eliminate all throttling by just editing your stock bios and changing ONLY THE LAST value in the power limit tab. Do not change the TDP or that throws off the numbers and doesn't read like it did. I changed that with my 780ti's and it was perfect with a 120% power limit. I plan to do so when I get home today. I don't like throttling at all, but I won't change the bios to where the card can be harmed at all. 300w is my max that I will allow the bios to go. AT that point I then want the card to throttle down to save it from dying.


Cool thing about the Ek block is it also has little holes for led's. I placed a little red one inside and it adds some nice ambiance without being overbearing (I have my PC on 24/7 because it's my TV/Plex server as well).

Stable clocks on water vary just like air, but the mid 1400's should be doable, even the 1500's depending on the card quality as every card here is a bit different. When it comes to the stock bios to prevent throttling (to an extent) you need to up the power limit % to the max, or 110%. You can download GPU-Z and it will also state how much power the card is using. Sometimes during benchmarks I would hit the 110% limit but when it came to gaming and folding I was still below 100% or so. If you want a stock bios (as in stock voltage of 1.237v) but increased power target here are some for you: http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/1920_20#post_23711154

The GM200-425 bios is the stock Nvidia bios with increased power target, and the GM200SC-425 bios is the EVGA Superclocked bios with a higher power %. I think the base power target on these cards is 350W, and when you slide the power target higher it goes up to 425W. Even at 100% slider (350W) I doubt you'll run into any throttling issues, you could probably even lower it to 90% or so and keep it around 300W like you want.

I haven't done any editing myself so I can't say what to change. The only time I editied a bios was for my 780ti when I wanted 7.5 GHz memory speeds as a base because I had some weird issue with the memory when the power states changes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capsilus*
> 
> Thanks dude, this helps a lot. I could have waited for a evga sc, normally I only go with evga but it was hard just to find the asus version. So there is that much difference between reference and sc?
> I have open air passive case and room is cool to begin with so not sure if I need to go with water block for a reference titan x? what you think? even at stock speeds I'm pretty impressed, and if i go back to sli again I should be good for Battlefront. I'm not running 4k as I cant move away from ultrawide lg screen at 34' 2560x1080


I wanted to wait for an EVGA card as well but nobody seemed to have them. I had 97 EVGA bucks ready to go towards that but I ended up buying from Nvidia directly and can't complain. The only difference between reference and the SC from EVGA is just the base speed clocks and boost speeds. Otherwise they have the same limits.

I'd only go water if you feel like you want lower temps. I mainly do it because I live in a very hot area and I can not stand the stock fan noise. It was just like my previous cards with the blower style and as much as I like hearing jets fly above me, I don't like hearing a jet right next to me (I'm about 6-8 feet away from my PC). There is always the All in One cooler route which is gaining popularity. The AiO cooler for the 980 by EVGA impressed me quite a bit as it was yielding pretty close to a custom loop as far as temps go at a lower cost. I just prefer a custom block but if your temps are fine and you don't mind the noise stick to the stock cooler and enjoy








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> Can't believe u guys are having so much trouble to find a arc. I just waked into the store and picked one up.


Where'd you pick one up locally from? I doubt the Fry's in the Bay Area has cards like these but then again they may be hidden away due to the cost. And sadly MicroCenter closed in Santa Clara long ago and I don't know if Central Computers stocks them either.


----------



## Fleischer

Did any of you have any idea why I get only 1,220 vcore ? read constantly which 1,237 . I would be interested . get out there with neither stock nor custom mod . px use and have already tried it inspector with nvidia . everywhere at 1,220 : /

thanks for your help


----------



## HatallaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Cool thing about the Ek block is it also has little holes for led's. I placed a little red one inside and it adds some nice ambiance without being overbearing (I have my PC on 24/7 because it's my TV/Plex server as well).
> 
> Stable clocks on water vary just like air, but the mid 1400's should be doable, even the 1500's depending on the card quality as every card here is a bit different. When it comes to the stock bios to prevent throttling (to an extent) you need to up the power limit % to the max, or 110%. You can download GPU-Z and it will also state how much power the card is using. Sometimes during benchmarks I would hit the 110% limit but when it came to gaming and folding I was still below 100% or so. If you want a stock bios (as in stock voltage of 1.237v) but increased power target here are some for you: http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/1920_20#post_23711154
> 
> The GM200-425 bios is the stock Nvidia bios with increased power target, and the GM200SC-425 bios is the EVGA Superclocked bios with a higher power %. I think the base power target on these cards is 350W, and when you slide the power target higher it goes up to 425W. Even at 100% slider (350W) I doubt you'll run into any throttling issues, you could probably even lower it to 90% or so and keep it around 300W like you want.
> 
> I haven't done any editing myself so I can't say what to change. The only time I editied a bios was for my 780ti when I wanted 7.5 GHz memory speeds as a base because I had some weird issue with the memory when the power states changes.
> I wanted to wait for an EVGA card as well but nobody seemed to have them. I had 97 EVGA bucks ready to go towards that but I ended up buying from Nvidia directly and can't complain. The only difference between reference and the SC from EVGA is just the base speed clocks and boost speeds. Otherwise they have the same limits.
> 
> I'd only go water if you feel like you want lower temps. I mainly do it because I live in a very hot area and I can not stand the stock fan noise. It was just like my previous cards with the blower style and as much as I like hearing jets fly above me, I don't like hearing a jet right next to me (I'm about 6-8 feet away from my PC). There is always the All in One cooler route which is gaining popularity. The AiO cooler for the 980 by EVGA impressed me quite a bit as it was yielding pretty close to a custom loop as far as temps go at a lower cost. I just prefer a custom block but if your temps are fine and you don't mind the noise stick to the stock cooler and enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where'd you pick one up locally from? I doubt the Fry's in the Bay Area has cards like these but then again they may be hidden away due to the cost. And sadly MicroCenter closed in Santa Clara long ago and I don't know if Central Computers stocks them either.


It's not really fair for me to compare, I live in Asia. When I was in indonesia, on its launched I picked up GTA V in less time than it takes to order a Big Mac. And now that I am in Taiwan computer parts are everywhere. But choice can sometime be limited when it comes to brands. They finally got the HoF 980 last week.


----------



## HatallaS

PS: I have a question about the power slider. I have my card at +230/+500. It gives me a 1393 clock and 4003 memory.
But no matter where I put the slider at 100% or 110% it is always the same. Am I doing something wrong or is it just like that... Temps never go above 63.


----------



## MaxFTW

Would it be a good idea to put them Vram heatsinks on the back of the card do you think? I know the rear gets quite toasty, might work well for me as my cooling will get more heat out of them fins than just blowing over the card?

I think im on to something.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> Would it be a good idea to put them Vram heatsinks on the back of the card do you think? I know the rear gets quite toasty, might work well for me as my cooling will get more heat out of them fins than just blowing over the card?
> 
> I think im on to something.


I picked up a couple of packets of these http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00637X42A/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 to double side the VRAM for use with my G10.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeDirt*
> 
> *Notice:* New version of NVFlash with bypass checks is now out!
> Please see my thread for information that you will need to know - HERE


Yay, no more disabling the device in DM!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Ok folks, after painting the sli bridge in white I think the build is finally done with the two new TXs on it (and final black coolant). You can also see the custom painted GTs AP15 in black and white:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/8nW4Erd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/srOMk1z
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/NCd1xG1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/BTeCs28
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a4T2rSw


Really nice looking build dude!







A good alternate name for it is "Clean Room".


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John Shepard*
> 
> Any idea why i am getting heavy stuttering on modded Skyrim?
> 
> VRAM isn't even close to being maxed out.(doesn't go above 5gigs)
> 
> Is it because i only have 16gigs of RAM and page file disabled?
> 
> edit:
> no stuttering if i play at 1080p
> still using 5+ gigs of vram tho....


Why would you disable pagefile? (whether you have 16 or 32 or 64?). Enable it. If you aree worried about it impacting fps.. well, disabling it is certainly not helping.








Best way to deal with swap file on a mechanical or old ssd, is to buy a cheap 32 or 64GB SSD, plug it in and mocve the PF to it.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Hey Guys -

I am having a few problems with my 2 Titan Xs, I believe that these problems were present when I first installed them? One card is a reference version and the other is a Superclocked version. I flashed the ref to the standard SC BIOS saved from my original SC card. Today I flashed both cards to Sheyster's SC-425 BIOS. The flash appears to have worked as I can now move the power slider up to 121%. However it appears that the actual power is somehow locked at 110%. With the original SC BIOS they were very resistant to overclocking, as the most I could add is +88MHz to get a stable OC at 1215 core / 1304 boost. Any higher than that and Unigine Heaven crashes as soon as the benchmark loads.

Here is what the cards are pulling at their highest OC;

Temp = 64 degrees max (one card runs a couple of degrees hotter than the other).

Volts
Card 0 = 1.149V
Card 1 = 1.174V

Fan speed 78% max

Clock speeds 1215 Core / 1304 Boost

So I thought that flashing to the SC-425 BIOS would resolve this issue? Sadly it has not and the cards just don't wanna go any higher. I was also getting a bug with the OC locking in PX, so I decided to wipe the slate clean and start afresh. So I uninstalled PX and re-installed it with a clean install. I have also done the same with the NV driver, plus I re-flashed the cards without any driver installed. But alas it's the same result, +88MHz is the max stable OC I can get. Now I have not added any extra volts to the cards, nor do I have the overvoltage feature enabled. As I feel that the cards just will not handle the extra juice and just keep crashing. So here are my questions;

1. Have I just got two cards which are poor overclockers?

2. Is just one card bad and pulling the other one down?

3. Have I not overclocked them correctly?

Power target =110%

GPU Temp Target = 87 degrees

GPU Clock Offset = +88MHz

4. Is there an inbuilt feature blocking any higher power target or increasing the voltage?

Any help/advice/tips on how to diagnose and hopefully fix the problem would be much appreciated!!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ayahuasca*
> 
> Not had a single crash in GTA V using the maxair bios, I did see some artifacting after a few hours though last night. Could be the memory at 2000mhz.


The problem for me seems to be with three cards in GTA V. Running two cards is fine. This is with the GPU stock! (I should just roll back to 347







)


----------



## Smokey the Bear

In stock at newegg (.com and .ca) again with the same mark-up. Regular version too. Finally ordered mine.


----------



## 486DX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> The problem for me seems to be with three cards in GTA V. Running two cards is fine. This is with the GPU stock! (I should just roll back to 347
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Might be worth trying, this is how I've found things to work for me:

*350.12* - best GTA V performance, dual SLI. Hardly any microstutter, everything smooth at max and 4k.

*347.25* - best GTA V performance for single card.

So who knows, it might just make a difference in 3-way, I can't test it as I only have the two cards


----------



## Hambone07si

Ok, now I am truly happy with my Titan X. Just installed the EK water block and back plate. Put in my system and filled my loop back up. Ran heaven benchmark to get some load temps and see what it does. I only have +50mhz for 1252mhz right now just starting to overclock it. My idle temps are 22c with ambient temp 67f (19.5c) and my max load temp are only 34c







. That's AWESOME!! I had PX graph in the back to see what the maxes were on a few things also. Is this right that it's only hitting 94% power limit per the graph? That's awesome if so. I have a lot of room to go higher if that's correct. This new custom water loop I just installed a week ago is working great









Here's a pic of the card installed and the PX graph. Can someone look at the graph and tell me if that's a Power Limit # I can trust? Thanks. Only hit 1.168v too under load. I will check ASIC in a little bit.




OK, so at 1351mhz (+150mhz) overclock I'm now hitting 109% power limit. I seen it throttle down to 1341mhz for just a sec and back up while benching. I would like to get it around 1500mhz now on water. Is it safe to mod my bios for 120% like I did on my 780ti's?

What power limit are you guys using that is allowing you to get 1500mhz +?? I seen some of you saying 1531mhz is stable but there's no way that's with the stock 110% power limit. What are you guys modding your bios to have for such a clock speed? I have yet to see 35c on my Titan X under load lol.


----------



## Rx10

So I installed an acceler iv extreme and added copper heatsinks.

1450mhz core 4000mhz memory stable



http://imgur.com/e3PnJ


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> ^ Mod Of The Month!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sick man!


Thks mate. It actually went on the Mod of the month in January and I lost for lowfat awesome rig. I should have waited since the build was not ready at that time. Since then I changed the fans (now custom painted GTs), the bridge (along with the cards from titan to TXs), and the cables along with some touch ups on the lightning. It is ready now and I am quite happy with it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> *slow clap*


Thks mate








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Yay, no more disabling the device in DM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really nice looking build dude!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good alternate name for it is "Clean Room".










Thks mate. Or the name could be:



specially because my baby girl (3 years) wacht and sing this every day during the last 4 months


----------



## curly haired boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Hey Guys -
> 
> I am having a few problems with my 2 Titan Xs, I believe that these problems were present when I first installed them? One card is a reference version and the other is a Superclocked version. I flashed the ref to the standard SC BIOS saved from my original SC card. Today I flashed both cards to Sheyster's SC-425 BIOS. The flash appears to have worked as I can now move the power slider up to 121%. However it appears that the actual power is somehow locked at 110%. With the original SC BIOS they were very resistant to overclocking, as the most I could add is +88MHz to get a stable OC at 1215 core / 1304 boost. Any higher than that and Unigine Heaven crashes as soon as the benchmark loads.
> 
> Here is what the cards are pulling at their highest OC;
> 
> Temp = 64 degrees max (one card runs a couple of degrees hotter than the other).
> 
> Volts
> Card 0 = 1.149V
> Card 1 = 1.174V
> 
> Fan speed 78% max
> 
> Clock speeds 1215 Core / 1304 Boost
> 
> So I thought that flashing to the SC-425 BIOS would resolve this issue? Sadly it has not and the cards just don't wanna go any higher. I was also getting a bug with the OC locking in PX, so I decided to wipe the slate clean and start afresh. So I uninstalled PX and re-installed it with a clean install. I have also done the same with the NV driver, plus I re-flashed the cards without any driver installed. But alas it's the same result, +88MHz is the max stable OC I can get. Now I have not added any extra volts to the cards, nor do I have the overvoltage feature enabled. As I feel that the cards just will not handle the extra juice and just keep crashing. So here are my questions;
> 
> 1. Have I just got two cards which are poor overclockers?
> 
> 2. Is just one card bad and pulling the other one down?
> 
> 3. Have I not overclocked them correctly?
> 
> Power target =110%
> 
> GPU Temp Target = 87 degrees
> 
> GPU Clock Offset = +88MHz
> 
> 4. Is there an inbuilt feature blocking any higher power target or increasing the voltage?
> 
> Any help/advice/tips on how to diagnose and hopefully fix the problem would be much appreciated!!


i'm curious too!


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rx10*
> 
> So I installed an acceler iv extreme and added copper heatsinks.
> 
> 1450mhz core 4000mhz memory stable
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/e3PnJ


Your are getting 1450mhz on the core? Is that with stock bios or did you flash it? It has to be throttling if you are on the stock bios with 110% power limit. I'm seeing a little throttling with 1351mhz because hitting the 110% power limit. I raised my core to 1402mhz and it's stable through the benchmarks I've ran so far but still seeing throttling down because of power limit. You would need a modded bios to get 1450mhz on the core with no throttling.

I'm on water cooling with the back plate also cooling the memory on the back side and the vrm area too. My max temps are only 34c under load with benching. So throttling isn't because of temps that's for sure.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Hey Guys -
> 
> I am having a few problems with my 2 Titan Xs, I believe that these problems were present when I first installed them? One card is a reference version and the other is a Superclocked version. I flashed the ref to the standard SC BIOS saved from my original SC card. Today I flashed both cards to Sheyster's SC-425 BIOS. The flash appears to have worked as I can now move the power slider up to 121%. However it appears that the actual power is somehow locked at 110%. With the original SC BIOS they were very resistant to overclocking, as the most I could add is +88MHz to get a stable OC at 1215 core / 1304 boost. Any higher than that and Unigine Heaven crashes as soon as the benchmark loads.
> 
> Here is what the cards are pulling at their highest OC;
> 
> Temp = 64 degrees max (one card runs a couple of degrees hotter than the other).
> 
> Volts
> Card 0 = 1.149V
> Card 1 = 1.174V
> 
> Fan speed 78% max
> 
> Clock speeds 1215 Core / 1304 Boost
> 
> So I thought that flashing to the SC-425 BIOS would resolve this issue? Sadly it has not and the cards just don't wanna go any higher. I was also getting a bug with the OC locking in PX, so I decided to wipe the slate clean and start afresh. So I uninstalled PX and re-installed it with a clean install. I have also done the same with the NV driver, plus I re-flashed the cards without any driver installed. But alas it's the same result, +88MHz is the max stable OC I can get. Now I have not added any extra volts to the cards, nor do I have the overvoltage feature enabled. As I feel that the cards just will not handle the extra juice and just keep crashing. So here are my questions;
> 
> 1. Have I just got two cards which are poor overclockers?
> 
> 2. Is just one card bad and pulling the other one down?
> 
> 3. Have I not overclocked them correctly?
> 
> Power target =110%
> 
> GPU Temp Target = 87 degrees
> 
> GPU Clock Offset = +88MHz
> 
> 4. Is there an inbuilt feature blocking any higher power target or increasing the voltage?
> 
> Any help/advice/tips on how to diagnose and hopefully fix the problem would be much appreciated!!


A couple of basic questions:

1) are you still on the 860W PSU with the high TDP Bios? If the mobo has a sli power connector, is it connected?
2) when you flashed the two cards did you disable sli and use the "-i0" and "-i1" commands?

If yes to both, 2 TX in sli stock will pull 500W. OCed with a high TDP bios can pull 800W. Your PSU may be reaching a limit.

What are the ASIC values... or, what voltages do the cards idle at? It seems to me that with such a large difference in the load voltages, the cards are not running the same bios?


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, now I am truly happy with my Titan X. Just installed the EK water block and back plate. Put in my system and filled my loop back up. Ran heaven benchmark to get some load temps and see what it does. I only have +50mhz for 1252mhz right now just starting to overclock it. My idle temps are 22c with ambient temp 67f (19.5c) and my max load temp are only 34c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . That's AWESOME!! I had PX graph in the back to see what the maxes were on a few things also. Is this right that it's only hitting 94% power limit per the graph? That's awesome if so. I have a lot of room to go higher if that's correct. This new custom water loop I just installed a week ago is working great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of the card installed and the PX graph. Can someone look at the graph and tell me if that's a Power Limit # I can trust? Thanks. Only hit 1.168v too under load. I will check ASIC in a little bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so at 1351mhz (+150mhz) overclock I'm now hitting 109% power limit. I seen it throttle down to 1341mhz for just a sec and back up while benching. I would like to get it around 1500mhz now on water. Is it safe to mod my bios for 120% like I did on my 780ti's?
> 
> What power limit are you guys using that is allowing you to get 1500mhz +?? I seen some of you saying 1531mhz is stable but there's no way that's with the stock 110% power limit. What are you guys modding your bios to have for such a clock speed? I have yet to see 35c on my Titan X under load lol.


What is your asic? My cards on water, 1500, max temp 40 and 43 under load... PT is around 100. I am using the cyclops 1.3 bios.


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> What is your asic? My cards on water, 1500, max temp 40 and 43 under load... PT is around 100. I am using the cyclops 1.3 bios.


Where can I get that bios from to take a look at it? My max temp I've seen so far is only 35c after gaming for a hour and my rad fans all at 60% or so. My pc is almost silent like that. I'd like to flash to have 120% and I'd be good I'm sure.

My ASIC is 74.7%


----------



## Swolern

First page of the thread.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> A couple of basic questions:
> 
> 1) are you still on the 860W PSU with the high TDP Bios? If the mobo has a sli power connector, is it connected?
> 2) when you flashed the two cards did you disable sli and use the "-i0" and "-i1" commands?
> 
> If yes to both, 2 TX in sli stock will pull 500W. OCed with a high TDP bios can pull 800W. Your PSU may be reaching a limit.
> 
> What are the ASIC values... or, what voltages do the cards idle at? It seems to me that with such a large difference in the load voltages, the cards are not running the same bios?


Thanks for the assistance.









1) No I have always been on a Dark Power Pro 10 1200W PSU. It's another member who has the 860W. I am using a Asus RIVBE mobo, it is connected to the PSU via a 24pin ATX cable and an 8pin ATX cable. Cards are in slots 1 and 4 which are both 16x PCIe. EVGA Pro SLi bridge V1 is connecting the 2 cards.

2) Yes SLi was disabled at all times. The first time I only flashed 1 card, the second time I flashed both as per your Sli instructions using the "-i0" and "-i1" commands. The third time I flashed was without the NV driver or PX installed, but I did one card at a time with a reboot in between. I used the save command for the card not being flashed each time. I did a rookie error and tried to copy & paste the commands but kept getting an error message, stating that the rom was not found.







Would that cause a problem during flashing or post flashing?

ASiC values;
0 Top card = 64.8
1 Bottom card = 60.3

Idle Voltages with +88Mhz OC

0 = 1049V
1 = 1062V



NV Inspector SS; http://img.techpowerup.org/150430/nvidia_20150501_041318.png



NV Inspector SS; http://img.techpowerup.org/150430/nvidia_20150501_041403.png


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Thanks for the assistance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) No I have always been on a Dark Power Pro 10 1200W PSU. It's another member who has the 860W. I am using a *Asus RIVBE mobo*, it is connected to the PSU via a 24pin ATX cable and an 8pin ATX cable. Cards are in slots 1 and 4 which are both 16x PCIe. EVGA Pro SLi bridge V1 is connecting the 2 cards.
> 
> 2) Yes SLi was disabled at all times. The first time I only flashed 1 card, the second time I flashed both as per your Sli instructions using the "-i0" and "-i1" commands. The third time I flashed was without the NV driver or PX installed, but I did one card at a time with a reboot in between. I used the save command for the card not being flashed each time. I did a rookie error and tried to copy & paste the commands but kept getting an error message, stating that the rom was not found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would that cause a problem during flashing or post flashing?
> 
> ASiC values;
> 0 Top card = 64.8
> 1 Bottom card = 60.3
> 
> Idle Voltages with +88Mhz OC
> 
> 0 = 1049V
> 1 = 1062V
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NV Inspector SS; http://img.techpowerup.org/150430/nvidia_20150501_041318.png
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NV Inspector SS; http://img.techpowerup.org/150430/nvidia_20150501_041403.png


okay - I guess I clicked the wrong sig rig..








The R4BE (great MB!) has a 4-pin SLI power connector on the bottom of the board - you have a molex plugged in?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Have you switched off the pcie lanes to test each card separately?
20mV for an asic adjustment seems a little large, and they idle high - 144Hz monitor? . mine idle at 0.874 and 0.881V (74 and 64% asic) at 60Hz/4k. MOre times than not, having two OS-based programs reading the same sensors can cause a polling clash and sometimes neither will report correct values when that happens. Also, PX has been a source of problems on some installs, I would uninstall it until you figure this out. work with either NVI or AB; you can edit the AB VEN files for both cards to enable voltage control:

Add the following 2 lines to each ven file. Best to do this on a clean install with no profiles saved:
_[Settings]
VDDC_Generic_detection = 1_

It would be helpful to see a monitor screen with from a run or two...
For NVI use it's monitor graph (second icon upper left - set the refresh/polling to like 3 or 5 sec) and with sli enabled, do a firestrike extreme or heaven run. post the graph so we can see the main sensors (clocks, usage, power, voltage).

Something in the install settings or configuration is causiung the problem... not likely 2 bad cards.

{will check back in the AM







}


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> okay - I guess I clicked the wrong sig rig..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My bad I should have said, I just updated the CYBER-NINJA rig in my sig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> The R4BE (great MB!) has a 4-pin SLI power connector on the bottom of the board - you have a molex plugged in?
> 
> *No I do not, I'm guessing this is something I need to do? Ie. EZ_Plug straight to the PSU???*
> 
> Have you switched off the pcie lanes to test each card separately?
> 
> *No I can try that.*
> 
> 20mV for an asic adjustment seems a little large, and they idle high - 144Hz monitor? . mine idle at 0.874 and 0.881V (74 and 64% asic) at 60Hz/4k.
> 
> *My 3x EIZO Foris Fg-2421 are running at 120Hz in NV surround portrait 3240 x 1920 res.*
> 
> MOre times than not, having two OS-based programs reading the same sensors can cause a polling clash and sometimes neither will report correct values when that happens. Also, PX has been a source of problems on some installs, I would uninstall it until you figure this out. work with either NVI or AB; you can edit the AB VEN files for both cards to enable voltage control:
> 
> Add the following 2 lines to each ven file. Best to do this on a clean install with no profiles saved:
> _[Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_detection = 1_
> 
> It would be helpful to see a monitor screen with from a run or two...
> For NVI use it's monitor graph (second icon upper left - set the refresh/polling to like 3 or 5 sec) and with sli enabled, do a firestrike extreme or heaven run. post the graph so we can see the main sensors (clocks, usage, power, voltage).
> 
> Something in the install settings or configuration is causiung the problem... not likely 2 bad cards.
> 
> {will check back in the AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> }


That sounds like a positive outlook, I'll post some graphs in the morning, as its 5am for me!!!









How do I capture the graphs and upload them please?

But thanks for the help - much appreciated!!!


----------



## Clockster

So card worked flawlessly yesterday, I got to game at 4K and it was awesome...This morning fired up the rig and yip, fan not working under load again.
Taking the card back and grabbing a Gigabyte.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> The problem for me seems to be with three cards in GTA V. Running two cards is fine. This is with the GPU stock! (I should just roll back to 347
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Since the patch last night the stutter is pretty much gone I think. For some reason the display driver still crashes though. I've not had similar issues on any other game besides FC4(with 980GTX worth noting so not on this system). If it continues to work crash free with two cards then I'll just have to soak test it with three in other games. System has been fine so far so I doubt it's the card. May be worth reinstalling the game too.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *486DX*
> 
> Might be worth trying, this is how I've found things to work for me:
> 
> *350.12* - best GTA V performance, dual SLI. Hardly any microstutter, everything smooth at max and 4k.
> 
> *347.25* - best GTA V performance for single card.
> 
> So who knows, it might just make a difference in 3-way, I can't test it as I only have the two cards


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> That sounds like a positive outlook, I'll post some graphs in the morning, as its 5am for me!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do I capture the graphs and upload them please?
> 
> But thanks for the help - much appreciated!!!


As JP suggested try each card at a time. Flash them to the same bios one of at time. clean install of everything. Then run card 1 with the 2 disable and see what you got. If card 1 run ok do the same to card two. your MB is very convenient in that you can disable the pci slot without taking the card out. Graphs can be view in precision x. Click the red arrows until you see the graph and the double clock the graph. Will open on a self window with all the graphs there. Then you just take a screenshot after let's say a 10 minutes game session and post it here with the upload picture tool. I am off to sleep will check tomorrow how you go.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Since the patch last night the stutter is pretty much gone I think. For some reason the display driver still crashes though. I've not had similar issues on any other game besides FC4(with 980GTX worth noting so not on this system). If it continues to work crash free with two cards then I'll just have to soak test it with three in other games. System has been fine so far so I doubt it's the card. May be worth reinstalling the game too.


I have zero issues with 350.12 using 3 cards - currently, i'm on my own bios similar to Sheyster's MAXAIR bios, and all 3 are running @ 1.255mV, 1470mhz core/8000mhz mem. Rock solid stable with hours upon hours of non-stop GTA V at times.

I have, however, noticed a very curious thing with 350.12 - I run a Surround setup using 3x XB270HUs, and regardless of whether Surround is on for 7680x1440p across all 3 displays or it's off with 3 individual displays, I will *sometimes* get "pauses" more akin to lag than stuttering after an INITIAL, COLD BOOT, and it's noticeable even just dragging the mouse pointer on the desktop! I'll see the pointer "skip" a frame or two, and it's very deliberate. I find that enabling and disabling SLI in NVCP fixes it, or a reboot will as well. It's almost like the driver or the displays are having a difficult time "syncing" with the cards, and that reboot AFTER the initial cold boot from a powered-off state fixes it, as does the disabling/re-enabling of SLI.

G-Sync is probably involved as well, and I wouldn't be surprised if the "bug" with having G-Sync "On" even on idle at the desktop (350.12 doesn't let your card/first card in an SLI config. downclock to 2D states if you're using a G-Sync monitor and G-Sync is enabled) is a/the culprit.

This might be a problem unique to multiple 144hz + G-Sync displays and SLI'd setups, though...but I am confident that this is a driver issue, since I went back a couple of times to 347.88 to test and never experienced this "cold-boot lag that needs another reboot" issue. This may be worth looking into for those with multiple 144hz + G-Sync displays and SLI'd setups...if you're noticing the lag/stuttering on the desktop, or if you're noticing it in a game and the lag/stuttering is more deliberate than just micro-stuttering...disable and re-enable SLI, reboot, or go back to 347.88....it's not your rig, it's the drivers + your display(s) not playing nice.


----------



## Silent Scone

Yeah, it's hard to tell. For the first 40 or so hours it hardly crashed at all but it's become more frequent. Last night, the driver recovered so quickly the game didn't even crash, it just stuttered for a moment lol.

This morning I've reseated the ROG OEM SLI bridge, which I'm not entirely sure isn't part of the issue but don't have another one present besides an EVGA V2 one that didn't like 4K, so I don't trust it - and rolled back to to 347.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yeah, it's hard to tell. For the first 40 or so hours it hardly crashed at all but it's become more frequent. Last night, the driver recovered so quickly the game didn't even crash, it just stuttered for a moment lol.
> 
> This morning I've reseated the ROG OEM SLI bridge, which I'm not entirely sure isn't part of the issue but don't have another one present besides an EVGA V2 one that didn't like 4K, so I don't trust it - and rolled back to to 347.


I'm also back on 347.88 - I want no part of running 1 card @ 1.255mV 100% of the time just because Nvidia somehow decided to turn G-Sync on while idle on the desktop....and to that end, i'm not even seeing much, if any, of a performance difference in GTA V compared to 350.12...LOL. Smh.


----------



## Silent Scone

So far so good, but there is a slight bit of delay or pacing issue noticeable when driving on 347. I've also switched to using MSAA instead of TXAA. You never know...(TXAA doesn't look too bad in this game)


----------



## SteezyTN

Is a single Titan X good for 60hz @ 4K? Or would that where SLI comes into play?

I have an ASUS PB278Q 1440p monitor, and if I'm in a good mood to spend MORE money, I may get a 4K Gsync monitor.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Is a single Titan X good for 60hz @ 4K? Or would that where SLI comes into play?
> 
> I have an ASUS PB278Q 1440p monitor, and if I'm in a good mood to spend MORE money, I may get a 4K Gsync monitor.


I would personally want at least two of these cards for 4K


----------



## Clockster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Is a single Titan X good for 60hz @ 4K? Or would that where SLI comes into play?
> 
> I have an ASUS PB278Q 1440p monitor, and if I'm in a good mood to spend MORE money, I may get a 4K Gsync monitor.


Having spent exactly 5 hours playing at 4K lol I tested Dying Light and GTA V both maxed out, there is def noticeable frame drops but just dropping the settings a little made it a smooth experience.
Single Titan X is more than capable of running 4K without problem but I reckon to have a smooth experience at maxed settings you would need 2 cards.


----------



## Manac0r

Personally the Titan X is a 2K card, and is great for 2560x1600 with ultra settings. But for full 4k with all the trimmings and no noticeable dips (everyone has different standards) then 2 or more are needed. Reviews claimed this was the first 4k card, we are not there quite yet.

Try running some games using DSR at 4k on a single Titan X and you'll soon be in settings dropping IQ.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manac0r*
> 
> Personally the Titan X is a 2K card, and is great for 2560x1600 with ultra settings. But for full 4k with all the trimmings and no noticeable dips (everyone has different standards) then 2 or more are needed. Reviews claimed this was the first 4k card, we are not there quite yet.
> 
> *Try running some games using DSR at 4k on a single Titan* X and you'll soon be in settings dropping IQ.


w..what?!

No I don't wanna!







. I say this generally, but people shouldn't _really_ be expecting anything great in the performance department when resolution scaling at 4K


----------



## Clockster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manac0r*
> 
> Personally the Titan X is a 2K card, and is great for 2560x1600 with ultra settings. But for full 4k with all the trimmings and no noticeable dips (everyone has different standards) then 2 or more are needed. Reviews claimed this was the first 4k card, we are not there quite yet.
> 
> Try running some games using DSR at 4k on a single Titan X and you'll soon be in settings dropping IQ.


DSR...lol That isn't a true test, not even close...in fact I couldn't stand DSR when I was using a 1080P monitor.

If you want to experience 4K, get a 4K monitor..simple as that. (Just add a Titan X to the cart on your way to the checkout)


----------



## Manac0r

Agreed DSR was a bit of a fluff on my part, but as I don't have access to a 4K monitor, it was my only port of reference. But judging from performance at 2K, I think we are all agreed SLI is needed for 4K gaming.


----------



## brandon02852

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rx10*
> 
> So I installed an acceler iv extreme and added copper heatsinks.
> 
> 1450mhz core 4000mhz memory stable
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/e3PnJ


Tighten the backplate heatsink more.


----------



## SquidgyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockster*
> 
> I think we are all agreed SLI is needed for 4K gaming:


I'm not so sure... I know it's definitely "needed" if you expect 45-60fps constant in GTA V on highest settings - but personally, 4K on G-Sync at 30fps is _surprisingly_ playable.

It depends on the game, too; for flight sims I'd say 60fps is a requirement with head tracking in the mix - 4K 60fps doesn't seem to be a problem for the Titan with most modern sims (Battle of Stalingrad being the only one I've not tested - Cliffs of Dover, Rise of Flight and DCS World all perform admirably at 4k with the Titan).

Alien Isolation - 60fps, no problem at all. Elite Dangerous - anything between 30 and 120+ fps.

But the crux is that 30fps previously would be pretty unbearable, especially with slight jumps/drops in fps and the normal V-Sync going on. Now with G-Sync (for me, and my friends who have tried a few hours of GTA V on my machine) lower fps isn't such an issue, and I'm quite happy now to play GTA V at 4k, with a little AA and extra distance scaling to 50% - pretty much everything else is maxed out.

I'm sure 30fps at 4k on a non-G-Sync monitor would be a bit harsh on the eyes though, tbh.


----------



## Manac0r

Yeah my next upgrade will be a 4K G-sync monitor oh and a PCI-E SSD drive.. and then some new RAM and a mobo.. and ... well you guys know how the cycle goes.

But defo looking into G-sync 4K


----------



## Silent Scone

Subjective and a quality of life thing. Once again speaking generally, you're likely to be dropping to 40 frames or below depending on how tolerant you are of dropping LOD settings, excluding any anti aliasing.

When you're going out of your way to buy a 4K monitor which has that many pixels to push, compromising on the image fidelity seems a hard ask if you want to really make use of it.

Where does one draw the line? For example I could probably run certain games at 8K if I dropped most of the settings to their minimum. But who cares, it's 8K, right?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> That sounds like a positive outlook, I'll post some graphs in the morning, as its 5am for me!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How do I capture the graphs and upload them please*?
> 
> But thanks for the help - much appreciated!!!


use the built-in "snipping Tool" in windows. save the snip as a jpeg, and post as a picture. Or hit prntscrn on your keyboard, open Paint and cntrl-V, then save as a jpeg...









and *ABSOLUTELY plug in the SLI power molex!!
*

not a good idea to deliver the PCIE rail power only thru the ATX line,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Is a single Titan X good for 60hz @ 4K? Or would that where SLI comes into play?
> 
> I have an ASUS PB278Q 1440p monitor, and if I'm in a good mood to spend MORE money, I may get a 4K Gsync monitor.


eh - best to have 2 TX or 3 980s for 4K. Heresy, but my 295x2 does surprisingly well at 4K, but not close to 2 TX in SLI.


----------



## 486DX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Is a single Titan X good for 60hz @ 4K? Or would that where SLI comes into play?
> 
> I have an ASUS PB278Q 1440p monitor, and if I'm in a good mood to spend MORE money, I may get a 4K Gsync monitor.


I know this has been answered a few times, but I started with a single Titan-X then moved up to dual SLI, so I've got experience of both.

Here's what I found:

*Single Titan-X*
*1080p* - Everything butter smooth even in ultra settings, will depend a little on your processor too. All my gaming was done on a new i7 hex-core at 4.5 - 4.7ghz
*1440p* - As per 1080p really, everything generally butter smooth. In some heavy games like GTA V, there was the odd frame drop in intense situations, but it hardly missed a beat.
*1600p* - Here one or two limitations kick in, the single card could play everything at Ultra but the butter smoothness of the lower resolutions was lost. I needed to turn down the MSAA to get silky smooth gaming, and perhaps crank down one or two settings from 'ultra' to 'very high'
*4k - 3840 x2160* - Here she struggled, jittery, some FPS drops and generally inconistent. I mean, the games were playable circa 45fps with most of the settings at medium, but the immersion of 4k seems a little lost to me if you've got to turn everything down, I found myself playing in 2k with everything at Ultra because frankly it looked better.

*Dual Titan-X*
*1080p* - (Erm, just PWNZ)








*1440p* - As per 1080p, much PWNage.
*1600p* - Arguably the sweet spot, you can have everything on Ultra and play at 60fps, more if your monitor will allow you. I only have a 60hz 4k monitor, but at full FPS its fine.
*4k - 3840 x2160* - *Almost perfect* Things need to be set to very high, some of them on Ultra. Depends on the game. With Far Cry 4 I can play on 4k and Ultra settings all across the board. With GTA V, I need to crank some of them down to just 'very high'.

*Conclusion:*
Single Titan X allows you to fly through 2k gaming, and gives you a taste of 4k. Some games will allow you to get away with 4k with one card but with lowered settings, in the main, it's better to stick with 2k for butter smooth performance.

Dual Titan X SLI along with a good processor is the greatest gaming experience I've ever had the pleasure of playing.

Hope this helps


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *486DX*
> 
> I know this has been answered a few times, but I started with a single Titan-X then moved up to dual SLI, so I've got experience of both.
> 
> Here's what I found:
> 
> *Single Titan-X*
> *1080p* - Everything butter smooth even in ultra settings, will depend a little on your processor too. All my gaming was done on a new i7 hex-core at 4.5 - 4.7ghz
> *1440p* - As per 1080p really, everything generally butter smooth. In some heavy games like GTA V, there was the odd frame drop in intense situations, but it hardly missed a beat.
> *1600p* - Here one or two limitations kick in, the single card could play everything at Ultra but the butter smoothness of the lower resolutions was lost. I needed to turn down the MSAA to get silky smooth gaming, and perhaps crank down one or two settings from 'ultra' to 'very high'
> *4k - 3840 x2160* Here she struggled, jittery, some FPS drops and generally inconistent. I mean, the games were playable circa 45fps with most of the settings at medium, but the immersion of 4k seems a little lost to me if you've got to turn everything down, I found myself playing in 2k with everything at Ultra because frankly it looked better.
> 
> *Dual Titan-X*
> *1080p* (Erm, just PWNZ)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1440p* As per 1080p, much PWNage.
> *1600p* Arguably the sweet spot, you can have everything on Ultra and play at 60fps, more if your monitor will allow you. I only have a 60hz 4k monitor, but at full FPS its fine.
> *4k - 3840 x2160* *Almost perfect* Things need to be set to very high, some of them on Ultra. Depends on the game. With Far Cry 4 I can play on 4k and Ultra settings all across the board. With GTA V, I need to crank some of them down to just 'very high'.
> 
> *Conclusion:*
> Single Titan X allows you to fly through 2k gaming, and gives you a taste of 4k. Some games will allow you to get away with 4k with one card but with lowered settings, in the main, it's better to stick with 2k for butter smooth performance.
> 
> Dual Titan X SLI along with a good processor is the greatest gaming experience I've ever had the pleasure of playing.
> 
> Hope this helps


This is a good summary. Only thing I'd add is that if you are not at 4k, you might as well wait for the 980 ti. You will never have a use for 12GB VRAM at 1600p or below during the effective lifetime of these cards.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> This is a good summary. Only thing I'd add is that if you are not at 4k, you might as well wait for the 980 ti. You will never have a use for 12GB VRAM at 1600p or below during the effective lifetime of these cards.


still unknown as to whether the 980Ti will have a full (uncut) GM200 tho?


----------



## Silent Scone

Yep, this is an assumption based on current rumours. The consensus is that because the 390x is on route NVIDIA will want to be in full force, but that's not necessarily true because they've already come in with a full fat part. If the 390x is faster than a TITAN X - then it's certainly going to be faster than a 980Ti (at least in reference guise which is where NVIDIA are looking)

It could just as easily be a cut back chip. Those lesser than perfect ones will be stacking up somewhere...

The VRAM arguments never get anywhere. But I will say that people tend to brush off the way Direct X 11's magic driver handles memory. I don't agree with the way people say "Yeah but that's just caching, it's using everything it can" as if it's nothing to see or take note of. 'Just over consuming' type of affair. Not being funny, but, there are plenty of reasons why this memory is getting allocated. What is so unimportant about drawing 'all the buildings' or 'all the cars' without having to migrate data else where or make room. If you have that memory available you want to be using it.

Buffer management is key to a smooth experience and when we say 'buffer' it doesn't really cover it, as it's a huge topic. You do tend to get these stereotypical groups of people - like the ones with less VRAM and the ones with more VRAM. The people with less VRAM tend to look at their frame buffer hovering near the capacity and think the games just using 'as much as it can'. However more often than not there needs to be room for canned affects or temporary buffers. Using all available VRAM is not simply caching for the sake of caching. _In the event there isn't enough available memory on allocation, it will release the current buffer and create a system memory copy, which will cause a stall regardless of whether this stall is noticed_

VRAM doesn't get as much credit as it should - yes 12GB is a fairly sizeable amount of memory. Do I need 12GB? No, probably not. Do I need more than 4GB? If you're gaming above 1080p I would say it definitely doesn't hurt. In fact, the more the better. Don't take it for granted.


----------



## cowie

[
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yep, this is an assumption based on current rumours. The consensus is that because the 390x is on route NVIDIA will want to be in full force, but that's not necessarily true because they've already come in with a full fat part. If the 390x is faster than a TITAN X - then it's certainly going to be faster than a 980Ti (at least in reference guise which is where NVIDIA are looking)
> 
> It could just as easily be a cut back chip. Those lesser than perfect ones will be stacking up somewhere...


Not like I would know but why can't NVidia have a more powerfull chip then the titanx and a cut down version also?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> [
> Not like I would know but why can't NVidia have a more powerfull chip then the titanx and a cut down version also?


Because good things take time?


----------



## Ayahuasca

TX chip is 550mm^2 which is massive and I can't imagine yields are fantastic either.

To make a more powerful chip on 28nm just wouldn't make sense, the TX is already for a very small niche market.


----------



## Swolern

I'm calling it right now 980ti is a cutdown version. It just makes more sense. We know Titans don't change their price, but i wonder what will happen with 980 pricing.


----------



## SDhydro

I think the gtx980ti will be the same as the titan x except for half the memory and cost around the same the gtx780 ti did at release. We will all find out soon enough.


----------



## mandingo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SquidgyB*
> 
> I'm not so sure... I know it's definitely "needed" if you expect 45-60fps constant in GTA V on highest settings - but personally, 4K on G-Sync at 30fps is _surprisingly_ playable.
> 
> It depends on the game, too; for flight sims I'd say 60fps is a requirement with head tracking in the mix - 4K 60fps doesn't seem to be a problem for the Titan with most modern sims (Battle of Stalingrad being the only one I've not tested - Cliffs of Dover, Rise of Flight and DCS World all perform admirably at 4k with the Titan).
> 
> Alien Isolation - 60fps, no problem at all. Elite Dangerous - anything between 30 and 120+ fps.
> 
> But the crux is that 30fps previously would be pretty unbearable, especially with slight jumps/drops in fps and the normal V-Sync going on. Now with G-Sync (for me, and my friends who have tried a few hours of GTA V on my machine) lower fps isn't such an issue, and I'm quite happy now to play GTA V at 4k, with a little AA and extra distance scaling to 50% - pretty much everything else is maxed out.
> 
> I'm sure 30fps at 4k on a non-G-Sync monitor would be a bit harsh on the eyes though, tbh.


Once you go G-sync 144z you can't go back to anything else.


----------



## mandingo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *486DX*
> 
> I know this has been answered a few times, but I started with a single Titan-X then moved up to dual SLI, so I've got experience of both.
> 
> Here's what I found:
> 
> *Single Titan-X*
> *1080p* - Everything butter smooth even in ultra settings, will depend a little on your processor too. All my gaming was done on a new i7 hex-core at 4.5 - 4.7ghz
> *1440p* - As per 1080p really, everything generally butter smooth. In some heavy games like GTA V, there was the odd frame drop in intense situations, but it hardly missed a beat.
> *1600p* - Here one or two limitations kick in, the single card could play everything at Ultra but the butter smoothness of the lower resolutions was lost. I needed to turn down the MSAA to get silky smooth gaming, and perhaps crank down one or two settings from 'ultra' to 'very high'
> *4k - 3840 x2160* - Here she struggled, jittery, some FPS drops and generally inconistent. I mean, the games were playable circa 45fps with most of the settings at medium, but the immersion of 4k seems a little lost to me if you've got to turn everything down, I found myself playing in 2k with everything at Ultra because frankly it looked better.
> 
> *Dual Titan-X*
> *1080p* - (Erm, just PWNZ)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1440p* - As per 1080p, much PWNage.
> *1600p* - Arguably the sweet spot, you can have everything on Ultra and play at 60fps, more if your monitor will allow you. I only have a 60hz 4k monitor, but at full FPS its fine.
> *4k - 3840 x2160* - *Almost perfect* Things need to be set to very high, some of them on Ultra. Depends on the game. With Far Cry 4 I can play on 4k and Ultra settings all across the board. With GTA V, I need to crank some of them down to just 'very high'.
> 
> *Conclusion:*
> Single Titan X allows you to fly through 2k gaming, and gives you a taste of 4k. Some games will allow you to get away with 4k with one card but with lowered settings, in the main, it's better to stick with 2k for butter smooth performance.
> 
> Dual Titan X SLI along with a good processor is the greatest gaming experience I've ever had the pleasure of playing.
> 
> Hope this helps


Try 3x SLI Titan X


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> [
> Not like I would know but why can't NVidia have a more powerfull chip then the titanx and a cut down version also?


We tend to conflate "more powerful" and "faster". The 780Ti was faster that th eOG titan.. but not "more powerful" IMO (and I had both).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ayahuasca*
> 
> TX chip is 550mm^2 which is massive and I can't imagine yields are fantastic either.
> 
> To make a more powerful chip on 28nm just wouldn't make sense, the TX is already for a very small niche market.


lol - it's selling nearly as fast as the chips pass QA. Limited for sure, as with any halo product.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> I'm calling it right now *980ti is a cutdown version*. It just makes more sense. We know Titans don't change their price, but i wonder what will happen with 980 pricing.


That's what I'm betting on. Higher clocks tho. IMO the only gm200 that would not be a side grade is a full gm200 Strix or Ti Classified/Kingpin.


----------



## romanlegion13th

..........


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> That's what I'm betting on. Higher clocks tho. IMO the only gm200 that would not be a side grade is a full gm200 Strix or Ti Classified/Kingpin.


Or Lightning, if nvidia would allow.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> ..........


i know, it's tough...


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> Or Lightning, if nvidia would allow.
> i know, it's tough...


yeah really though with Titan X SLI and 32inch 4K lifes so though


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Is a single Titan X good for 60hz @ 4K? Or would that where SLI comes into play?
> 
> I have an ASUS PB278Q 1440p monitor, and if I'm in a good mood to spend MORE money, I may get a 4K Gsync monitor.


2x TX and xb280hk here.. You're going to want two. With one you would have to have to turn settings down/features off.

With GTA5 and two cards.. settings all maxed, but 4x msaa, txaa on, sweetfx, post fx and grass very high, gets me mid 50s in the city and 40s in the desert. It can drop to low 30s driving in the desert. This is with the cards both at 1500/8000 too.

I used to say AA doesn't matter in 4k, but when you have everything maxed, it makes a huge difference.


----------



## John Shepard

Is it worth it to overclock the memory on stock bios?

I am currently running +210(stock voltage/bios) on the core and i haven't hit the 110% power limit in any game so far.
It throttles by 13mhz at 63C and another 13 at ~73.(1387->1374->1361) but other than that it seems stable.


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> I'm calling it right now 980ti is a cutdown version. It just makes more sense. We know Titans don't change their price, but i wonder what will happen with 980 pricing.


Yeah, I am thinking the same thing after seeing the gpu model number. Everyone thought it would be faster than the TX since the 390x is rumored to be faster. Look at the specs between the TX and 980, 3072 and 2048 cuda cores.. something needs to fill that gap.. thats wayy to big.

Whats wrong with 980 at $550-600? 980ti at $750-800 and TX $1000. I think that makes sense. No reason to drop prices. I am betting on the 390x to be ~$800, but its not like it will matter if the hbm supply rumors are true. The card will be a myth for 6 months if we see TX-like demand.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John Shepard*
> 
> Is it worth it to overclock the memory on stock bios?
> 
> I am currently running +210(stock voltage/bios) on the core and i haven't hit the 110% power limit in any game so far.
> It throttles by 13mhz at 63C and another 13 at ~73.(1387->1374->1361) but other than that it seems stable.


Can't hurt. Bench it. It won't give the same results as core overclocking though. If it is worth 1-2 fps it is worth it IMO.


----------



## SteezyTN

I haven't even received my TX SC yet, and I'm already wanting to order another one. I'm gaming on a single 1440p 60hz monitor, but I'm thinking about getting a 1440p 144hz monitor with Gsync.


----------



## SteezyTN

What is the minimum wattage for overclocking TWO (2) TITAN X's? I'm seriously thinking about getting another TX, but I only have a Corsair AX860.


----------



## 486DX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> What is the minimum wattage for overclocking TWO (2) TITAN X's? I'm seriously thinking about getting another TX, but I only have a Corsair AX860.


NVIDIA say 900w, I had a Corsair 750 but I was too scared to risk frying the whole rig.

So...

For Titan SLI, plus an overclocked hex-core. I got a Seasonic 1050w like the one in my sig, it's been fine so far.

Edit: Sorry, misread your post - didn't see the word 'overclocking'.

One review I saw said that within normal voltage limits, they could overclock +200mhz GPU and +500mhz GPU RAM without going above 260w per card. Proceed with caution though. My Titans are currently overclocked at the aforementioned settings, and haven't had any PSU issues or suspect burning smells







If you want to overvolt it might be another matter though.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> What is the minimum wattage for overclocking TWO (2) TITAN X's? I'm seriously thinking about getting another TX, but I only have a Corsair AX860.


Folding and benching is using ~ 700w from the wall here with 2x titan X @ 1500mhz and 5960x @ 4700mhz.

Using 2x 1300w antec plat. One 1000w is good enough


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *486DX*
> 
> NVIDIA say 900w, I had a Corsair 750 but I was too scared to risk frying the whole rig.
> 
> So...
> 
> For Titan SLI, plus an overclocked hex-core. I got a Seasonic 1050w like the one in my sig, it's been fine so far.
> 
> Edit: Sorry, misread your post - didn't see the word 'overclocking'.
> 
> One review I saw said that within normal voltage limits, they could overclock +200mhz GPU and +500mhz GPU RAM without going above 260w per card. Proceed with caution though. My Titans are currently overclocked at the aforementioned settings, and haven't had any PSU issues or suspect burning smells
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to overvolt it might be another matter though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Folding and benching is using ~ 700w from the wall here with 2x titan X @ 1500mhz and 5960x @ 4700mhz.
> 
> Using 2x 1300w antec plat. One 1000w is good enough


Well this is if I actually decided to pick up another TX. The only problem about going with a 1000w PSU, is the length of them. I have a corsair 750D case with an XSPC EX240 mounted on the bottom. When I had my 6GB 780's, I had to compromise for either a 1000w PSU, or getting another radiator. Does anyone know if they make 1000w PSU's under 200mm in length?

Do you think I would do okay with an 860w with SLI?


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> As JP suggested try each card at a time. Flash them to the same bios one of at time. clean install of everything. Then run card 1 with the 2 disable and see what you got. If card 1 run ok do the same to card two. your MB is very convenient in that you can disable the pci slot without taking the card out. Graphs can be view in precision x. Click the red arrows until you see the graph and the double clock the graph. Will open on a self window with all the graphs there. Then you just take a screenshot after let's say a 10 minutes game session and post it here with the upload picture tool. I am off to sleep will check tomorrow how you go.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> use the built-in "snipping Tool" in windows. save the snip as a jpeg, and post as a picture. Or hit prntscrn on your keyboard, open Paint and cntrl-V, then save as a jpeg...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and *ABSOLUTELY plug in the SLI power molex!!
> *
> 
> not a good idea to deliver the PCIE rail power only thru the ATX line,
> eh - best to have 2 TX or 3 980s for 4K. Heresy, but my 295x2 does surprisingly well at 4K, but not close to 2 TX in SLI.


OK Guys well I have had a very frustrating time with this issue today! I installed the SLi power cable as recommended, uninstalled PX, bought 3DMark and installed AB. Sadly that was about the only positive part of my tinkering, as I'm discovering more problems as I go. Firstly 3DMark wouldn't install properly, as I can only get the demo to run and not the full advanced version which I bought. I tried some Heaven runs with just NVI installed and every time the PC crashed when I pushed the OC past +88Mhz (1167 core / 1256 Boost). Plus my PC showed that I had PX installed on reboot, even though I had uninstalled it. So I cleared that and then un/reinstalled AB, but quickly discovered that some features weren't working like OSD and custom fan profiles. Plus after each crash the OCing reverted to my previous best as default. +88Mhz (1167 core / 1256 Boost).

So I suspect that I have some sort of corruption in my windows files? As well as perhaps the GPU's Bios or in the NV driver from a previous install or something? So I think its best to wipe the slate clean and start over with a clean windows install, as that way I know it's all fresh and unmolested! LOL I'll get that sorted over the weekend.









My last question at this point is this; I think it would also be wise to flash my cards again, so at what point is it best to do that? As soon as I have a desktop, or a bit later on when I have some drivers installed?

Thanks again guys - +Rep to both of ya!!!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> OK Guys well I have gad a very frustrating time with this issue today! I installed the SLi power cable as recommended, uninstalled PX, bought 3DMark and installed AB. Sadly that was about the only positive part of my tinkering, as I'm discovering more problems as I go. Firstly 3DMark wouldn't install properly, as I can only get the demo to run and not the full advanced version which I bought. I tried some Heaven runs with just NVI installed and every time the PC crashed when I pushed the OC past +88Mhz (1167 core / 1256 Boost). Plus my PC showed that I had PX installed on reboot, even though I had uninstalled it. So I cleared that and then un/reinstalled AB, but quickly discovered that some features weren't working like OSD and custom fan profiles. Plus after each crash the OCing reverted to my previous best as default. +88Mhz (1167 core / 1256 Boost).
> 
> *So I suspect that I have some sort of corruption in my windows files*? As well as perhaps the GPU's Bios or in the NV driver from a previous install or something? So I think its best to wipe the slate clean and start over with a clean windows install, as that way I know it's all fresh and unmolested! LOL I'll get that sorted over the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My last question at this point is this; I think it would also be wise to flash my cards again, so at what point is it best to do that? As soon as I have a desktop, or a bit later on when I have some drivers installed?
> 
> Thanks again guys - +Rep to both of ya!!!


I wouldn't flash until you know that your system/OC is not unstable.
open a command window and type in:
_sfc /scannow_
Let it run
If it returns anything but "no integrity violations found" (or similar) post back, I'lll give you a script to search the cbs log file for the problem (they are waaay too long to scroll thru). If it finds errors, it a pretty good indicator that other (non-OOB kernel) components may be corrupted.

although a fresh install (not a restore) of windows cure many ills.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I wouldn't flash until you know that your system/OC is not unstable.
> open a command window and type in:
> _sfc /scannow_
> Let it run
> If it returns anything but "no integrity violations found" (or similar) post back, I'lll give you a script to search the cbs log file for the problem (they are waaay too long to scroll thru). If it finds errors, it a pretty good indicator that other (non-OOB kernel) components may be corrupted.
> 
> although a fresh install (not a restore) of windows cure many ills.


OK I have just ran the SFC scan and got this message;



The Snipping tool is great and simple to use/capture stuff!









So do I need the script or just do a fresh install???


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Well this is if I actually decided to pick up another TX. The only problem about going with a 1000w PSU, is the length of them. I have a corsair 750D case with an XSPC EX240 mounted on the bottom. When I had my 6GB 780's, I had to compromise for either a 1000w PSU, or getting another radiator. Does anyone know if they make 1000w PSU's under 200mm in length?
> 
> Do you think I would do okay with an 860w with SLI?


i have the same corair ax860, i have Titan X SLI most i seen with +208 core +49mV is 650w at the wall normally sits around 550-600 not had no problems with mine


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> OK I have just ran the SFC scan and got this message;
> 
> 
> 
> So do I need the script or just do a fresh install???


i use PX is AB really better?


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> i use PX is AB really better?


Some Ti-X owners have reported problems with PX and switched to AB. But AB does not support over-volting on the Ti-X and it needs a command to be added to it in-order to fix that. Don't ask me how as I'm not converse with that yet!!! LOL


----------



## Tunz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Well this is if I actually decided to pick up another TX. The only problem about going with a 1000w PSU, is the length of them. I have a corsair 750D case with an XSPC EX240 mounted on the bottom. When I had my 6GB 780's, I had to compromise for either a 1000w PSU, or getting another radiator. Does anyone know if they make 1000w PSU's under 200mm in length?
> 
> Do you think I would do okay with an 860w with SLI?


These two psu's are 180mm in length. I'm sure there are others as well.
http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=320&area=en
http://www.corsair.com/en-us/rm-series-rm1000-80-plus-gold-certified-power-supply


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> OK I have just ran the SFC scan and got this message;
> 
> 
> 
> The Snipping tool is great and simple to use/capture stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So do I need the script or just do a fresh install???


A clean slate will help a long way If you can do it. If there is sensitive data or programs and don't want to do it right now wait for JP to help you sorting that out. If you choose the clean new install of windows remember that when you flash your cards you usually need to re-install your drivers. Install and update the system and drivers until everything is stable. Keep the cpu non-oc for a while until you are back to a stable state on everything (including the gpus). I would go back to stock bios on both cards for testing purposes just to level everything out. But before flashing the cards again make sure the PC is stable. Also, use gpu-z and save the current bios to check if both are flashed ok and to the same version. You can open it with the maxwell tweaker and check if the sum is the same and all parameters are there and the same. That is how I would go from where you are now...Good luck and give us a shout if you need.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> OK I have just ran the SFC scan and got this message;
> 
> 
> 
> The Snipping tool is great and simple to use/capture stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So do I need the script or just do a fresh install???


open a cmnd windw and type or copy paste:

_findstr /c:"[SR]" %windir%\Logs\CBS\CBS.log >"%userprofile%\Desktop\sfcdetails.txt_

it will drop a txt file to you desktop. post that back.








Let's see if it's just a language pak or something...
May or may not fix the problem with a fresh install... but as Gabe said, it does get rid of alot of junk the registry accumulates.. and just fouled code.
good point gabe... have you swept the drivers clean with DDU?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Some Ti-X owners have reported problems with PX and switched to AB. *But AB does not support over-volting* on the Ti-X and it needs a command to be added to it in-order to fix that. Don't ask me how as I'm not converse with that yet!!! LOL


yes it does.. read the post I put up a day or so ago. Easy.

edit: *this post*


----------



## ssgwright

what happened to sky? he popped in for a sec then disappeared lol


----------



## MapRef41N93W

So here are the results of my G10 bracket. Loaded it up with copper VRAM heatsinks on both sides, and aluminum VRM heatsinks. With an H90 on the 1.27v bios I am getting about 62c in GTA V (69-70c in valley) with a very quiet single Swiftech Helix fan. Was able to push my card an extra +200MHz on the VRAM and +40 on the core. My Firestrike Ultra score is 29th all time for single cards and by far the highest for Sandy Bride 4 core. Can't wait to see the score on Skylake http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4724267


----------



## craftyhack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> OK I have just ran the SFC scan and got this message;
> 
> 
> 
> The Snipping tool is great and simple to use/capture stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So do I need the script or just do a fresh install???


I hope your HDD is healthy, when I see sfc issues, sometimes this is due to the HDD/SSD losing sectors that cannot be read to be relocated before they are marked bad (however that magic works







. You can see what happened/when in scandisk logs if scan disk has run on your system too.

Hopefully you can get this addressed without a fresh install, but if not it is a good idea to do one based on the sfc results. Hopefully that is relatively short work for you, but if not...

When I am in this situation and am trying to confirm if the problem is software vs. hardware, for my systems where doing a reinstall would take a lot of time, I will pull the boot drive and put it on a shelf, and put a new/formatted HDD in its place. The do a clean install, install drivers and the apps I need (benchmarks, steam with a couple of games for benching and testing), etc. If it turns out to be fixed, then it was something unique to the previous install. Then you can swap hard drives again and begin the work of getting everything you need to do a fresh install (config backups from your different programs, data from where ever it may be in the registry, file system, etc.). Finally, I never do a fresh install over the boot drive of my system anyway, I get everything I think I need, then use a different SDD to do the install (RAID1 pair actually), and have one of the drives from my previous raid pair in an external USB enclosure for a while so if I forgot something I can easily get it. There are alternatives that can achieve the same goals (like a full backup with Acronis or similar that allow you to open the backup to retrieve files). There are other ways too, not saying my way is the right way or the easiest, just the process I have evolved, which may be easier in my case given the number of systems and spare parts that I have.

Note that I never have to worry about this on my gaming systems on purpose because I am lucky enough to have other systems for my other work, my games are all Steam, Origin, etc. nowadays, so a reinstall is fast and easy. Hopefully you are in this category!

Also note that depending on what is causing your issue, even a fresh install may not fix it, yet it is still a software problem, if there is say a driver conflict or similar, and you installed the same driver(s) that were on your previous install. The above doesn't always rule out software as the problem if you reinstall (or configure the same way) the software causing the problem. If I think I am into that situation, that is when I will do a bare minimum install (all Windows drivers where possible, some things with no drivers if not needed, etc.), and if the issue is gone, install one thing at a time. THis is usually a last resort if Google, helpful people on forums, troubleshooting, etc. doesn't find the culprit.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Yes I always use DDU every time I update my NV drivers. I ran the script as requested, here is the result:-


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



2015-05-02 04:25:36, Info CSI 00000009 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:25:36, Info CSI 0000000a [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:25:36, Info CSI 0000000c [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:25:36, Info CSI 0000000d [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:25:36, Info CSI 0000000e [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:25:36, Info CSI 00000010 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:25:36, Info CSI 00000011 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:25:36, Info CSI 00000012 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:25:36, Info CSI 00000014 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:25:36, Info CSI 00000015 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:25:36, Info CSI 00000016 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:25:36, Info CSI 00000018 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:25:36, Info CSI 00000019 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:25:36, Info CSI 0000001a [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:25:37, Info CSI 0000001c [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:25:37, Info CSI 0000001d [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:25:37, Info CSI 0000001e [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:25:37, Info CSI 00000020 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:25:37, Info CSI 00000021 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:25:37, Info CSI 00000022 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:25:37, Info CSI 00000024 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:25:37, Info CSI 00000025 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:25:37, Info CSI 00000026 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:25:37, Info CSI 00000028 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:25:37, Info CSI 00000029 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:25:37, Info CSI 0000002a [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:25:37, Info CSI 0000002c [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:25:37, Info CSI 0000002d [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:25:37, Info CSI 0000002e [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:25:37, Info CSI 00000030 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:25:37, Info CSI 00000031 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:25:37, Info CSI 00000032 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:25:38, Info CSI 00000034 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:25:38, Info CSI 00000035 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:25:38, Info CSI 00000036 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:25:38, Info CSI 00000038 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:25:38, Info CSI 00000039 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:25:38, Info CSI 0000003a [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:25:38, Info CSI 0000003c [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:25:38, Info CSI 0000003d [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:25:38, Info CSI 0000003e [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:25:38, Info CSI 00000040 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:25:38, Info CSI 00000041 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:25:38, Info CSI 00000042 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:25:39, Info CSI 00000044 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:25:39, Info CSI 00000045 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:25:39, Info CSI 00000046 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:25:39, Info CSI 00000048 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:25:39, Info CSI 00000049 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:25:39, Info CSI 0000004a [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:25:39, Info CSI 0000004c [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:25:39, Info CSI 0000004d [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:25:39, Info CSI 0000004e [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:25:39, Info CSI 00000050 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:25:39, Info CSI 00000051 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:25:39, Info CSI 00000052 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:25:40, Info CSI 00000054 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:25:40, Info CSI 00000055 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:25:40, Info CSI 00000056 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:25:40, Info CSI 00000058 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:25:40, Info CSI 00000059 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:25:40, Info CSI 0000005a [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:25:40, Info CSI 0000005c [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:25:40, Info CSI 0000005d [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:25:40, Info CSI 0000005e [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:25:41, Info CSI 00000060 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:25:41, Info CSI 00000061 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:25:41, Info CSI 00000062 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:25:42, Info CSI 00000065 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:25:42, Info CSI 00000066 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:25:42, Info CSI 00000067 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:25:43, Info CSI 0000006c [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:25:43, Info CSI 0000006d [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:25:43, Info CSI 0000006e [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:25:43, Info CSI 00000071 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:25:44, Info CSI 00000072 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:25:44, Info CSI 00000073 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:25:44, Info CSI 00000075 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:25:44, Info CSI 00000076 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:25:44, Info CSI 00000077 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:25:45, Info CSI 00000079 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:25:45, Info CSI 0000007a [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:25:45, Info CSI 0000007b [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:25:47, Info CSI 000000a0 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:25:47, Info CSI 000000a1 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:25:47, Info CSI 000000a2 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:25:48, Info CSI 000000a4 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:25:48, Info CSI 000000a5 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:25:48, Info CSI 000000a6 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:25:49, Info CSI 000000a8 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:25:49, Info CSI 000000a9 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:25:49, Info CSI 000000aa [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:25:49, Info CSI 000000ac [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:25:49, Info CSI 000000ad [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:25:49, Info CSI 000000ae [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:25:50, Info CSI 000000b0 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:25:50, Info CSI 000000b1 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:25:50, Info CSI 000000b2 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:25:51, Info CSI 000000b4 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:25:51, Info CSI 000000b5 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:25:51, Info CSI 000000b6 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:25:52, Info CSI 000000b8 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:25:52, Info CSI 000000b9 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:25:52, Info CSI 000000ba [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:25:52, Info CSI 000000bc [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:24{12}]"explorer.exe" of Microsoft-Windows-explorer, Version = 6.1.7601.17567, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch
2015-05-02 04:25:54, Info CSI 000000dd [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:24{12}]"explorer.exe" of Microsoft-Windows-explorer, Version = 6.1.7601.17567, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch
2015-05-02 04:25:54, Info CSI 000000de [SR] This component was referenced by [l:154{77}]"Package_1_for_KB2515325~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~6.1.1.0.2515325-2_neutral_GDR"
2015-05-02 04:25:54, Info CSI 000000e1 [SR] Could not reproject corrupted file [ml:520{260},l:28{14}]"\??\C:\Windows"\[l:24{12}]"explorer.exe"; source file in store is also corrupted
2015-05-02 04:25:54, Info CSI 000000e5 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:25:54, Info CSI 000000e6 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:25:54, Info CSI 000000e7 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:25:55, Info CSI 000000e9 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:25:55, Info CSI 000000ea [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:25:55, Info CSI 000000eb [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:25:58, Info CSI 000000ed [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:25:58, Info CSI 000000ee [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:25:58, Info CSI 000000ef [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:25:59, Info CSI 000000f3 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:25:59, Info CSI 000000f4 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:25:59, Info CSI 000000f5 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:25:59, Info CSI 000000f7 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:25:59, Info CSI 000000f8 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:25:59, Info CSI 000000f9 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:26:00, Info CSI 000000fb [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:26:00, Info CSI 000000fc [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:26:00, Info CSI 000000fd [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:26:00, Info CSI 000000ff [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:26:00, Info CSI 00000100 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:26:00, Info CSI 00000101 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:26:03, Info CSI 00000114 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:26:03, Info CSI 00000115 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:26:03, Info CSI 00000116 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:26:03, Info CSI 00000118 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:26:03, Info CSI 00000119 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:26:03, Info CSI 0000011a [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:26:03, Info CSI 0000011c [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:26:03, Info CSI 0000011d [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:26:03, Info CSI 0000011e [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:26:04, Info CSI 00000120 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:26:04, Info CSI 00000121 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:26:04, Info CSI 00000122 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:26:04, Info CSI 00000124 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:26:05, Info CSI 00000125 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:26:05, Info CSI 00000126 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:26:05, Info CSI 00000129 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:26:05, Info CSI 0000012a [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:26:05, Info CSI 0000012b [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:26:07, Info CSI 0000012f [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:26:07, Info CSI 00000130 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:26:07, Info CSI 00000131 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:26:08, Info CSI 00000134 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:26:08, Info CSI 00000135 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:26:08, Info CSI 00000136 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:26:09, Info CSI 00000138 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:26:09, Info CSI 00000139 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:26:09, Info CSI 0000013a [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:26:09, Info CSI 0000013c [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:26:09, Info CSI 0000013d [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:26:09, Info CSI 0000013e [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:26:10, Info CSI 00000140 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:26:10, Info CSI 00000141 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:26:10, Info CSI 00000142 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:26:11, Info CSI 00000144 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:26:11, Info CSI 00000145 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:26:11, Info CSI 00000146 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:26:12, Info CSI 00000148 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:26:12, Info CSI 00000149 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:26:12, Info CSI 0000014a [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:26:15, Info CSI 00000162 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:26:15, Info CSI 00000163 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:26:15, Info CSI 00000164 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:26:16, Info CSI 00000166 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:26:16, Info CSI 00000167 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:26:16, Info CSI 00000168 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:26:19, Info CSI 0000016a [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:26:19, Info CSI 0000016b [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:26:19, Info CSI 0000016c [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:26:21, Info CSI 0000016f [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:26:21, Info CSI 00000170 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:26:21, Info CSI 00000171 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:26:22, Info CSI 00000173 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:26:22, Info CSI 00000174 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:26:22, Info CSI 00000175 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:26:23, Info CSI 00000177 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:26:23, Info CSI 00000178 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:26:23, Info CSI 00000179 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:26:24, Info CSI 0000017b [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:26:24, Info CSI 0000017c [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:26:24, Info CSI 0000017d [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:26:24, Info CSI 0000017f [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:26:24, Info CSI 00000180 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:26:24, Info CSI 00000181 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:26:25, Info CSI 00000185 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:26:25, Info CSI 00000186 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:26:25, Info CSI 00000187 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:26:26, Info CSI 00000189 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:26:26, Info CSI 0000018a [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:26:26, Info CSI 0000018b [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:26:28, Info CSI 0000018d [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:26:28, Info CSI 0000018e [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:26:28, Info CSI 0000018f [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:26:29, Info CSI 00000192 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:26:29, Info CSI 00000193 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:26:29, Info CSI 00000194 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:26:30, Info CSI 00000197 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:26:30, Info CSI 00000198 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:26:30, Info CSI 00000199 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:26:32, Info CSI 0000019b [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:26:32, Info CSI 0000019c [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:26:32, Info CSI 0000019d [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:26:33, Info CSI 000001a0 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:26:33, Info CSI 000001a1 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:26:33, Info CSI 000001a2 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:26:34, Info CSI 000001a4 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:26:34, Info CSI 000001a5 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:26:34, Info CSI 000001a6 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:26:35, Info CSI 000001a8 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:26:35, Info CSI 000001a9 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:26:35, Info CSI 000001aa [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:26:36, Info CSI 000001ac [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:26:36, Info CSI 000001ad [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:26:36, Info CSI 000001ae [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:26:37, Info CSI 000001b1 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:26:37, Info CSI 000001b2 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:26:37, Info CSI 000001b3 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:26:37, Info CSI 000001b5 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:26:37, Info CSI 000001b6 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:26:37, Info CSI 000001b7 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:26:38, Info CSI 000001b9 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:26:38, Info CSI 000001ba [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:26:38, Info CSI 000001bb [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:26:39, Info CSI 000001be [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:26:39, Info CSI 000001bf [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:26:39, Info CSI 000001c0 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:26:40, Info CSI 000001c3 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:26:40, Info CSI 000001c4 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:26:40, Info CSI 000001c5 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:26:41, Info CSI 000001c8 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:26:41, Info CSI 000001c9 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:26:41, Info CSI 000001ca [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:26:42, Info CSI 000001cc [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:26:42, Info CSI 000001cd [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:26:42, Info CSI 000001ce [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:26:43, Info CSI 000001d1 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:26:43, Info CSI 000001d2 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:26:43, Info CSI 000001d3 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:26:44, Info CSI 000001d5 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:26:44, Info CSI 000001d6 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:26:44, Info CSI 000001d7 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:26:44, Info CSI 000001d9 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:26:44, Info CSI 000001da [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:26:44, Info CSI 000001db [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:26:45, Info CSI 000001dd [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:26:45, Info CSI 000001de [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:26:45, Info CSI 000001df [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:26:45, Info CSI 000001e1 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:26:45, Info CSI 000001e2 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:26:45, Info CSI 000001e3 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:26:46, Info CSI 000001e5 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:26:46, Info CSI 000001e6 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:26:46, Info CSI 000001e7 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:26:47, Info CSI 000001e9 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:26:47, Info CSI 000001ea [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:26:47, Info CSI 000001eb [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:26:47, Info CSI 000001ed [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:26:48, Info CSI 000001ee [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:26:48, Info CSI 000001ef [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:26:49, Info CSI 000001f1 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:26:49, Info CSI 000001f2 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:26:49, Info CSI 000001f3 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:26:51, Info CSI 000001f5 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:26:51, Info CSI 000001f6 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:26:51, Info CSI 000001f7 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:26:52, Info CSI 000001f9 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:26:52, Info CSI 000001fa [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:26:52, Info CSI 000001fb [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:26:53, Info CSI 000001fd [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:26:53, Info CSI 000001fe [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:26:53, Info CSI 000001ff [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:26:53, Info CSI 00000201 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:26:53, Info CSI 00000202 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:26:53, Info CSI 00000203 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:26:53, Info CSI 00000205 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:26:53, Info CSI 00000206 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:26:53, Info CSI 00000207 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:26:54, Info CSI 00000209 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:26:54, Info CSI 0000020a [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:26:54, Info CSI 0000020b [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:26:54, Info CSI 0000020d [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:26:54, Info CSI 0000020e [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:26:54, Info CSI 0000020f [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:26:55, Info CSI 00000211 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:26:55, Info CSI 00000212 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:26:55, Info CSI 00000213 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:26:56, Info CSI 0000021b [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:26:56, Info CSI 0000021c [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:26:56, Info CSI 0000021d [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:26:56, Info CSI 0000021f [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:26:56, Info CSI 00000220 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:26:56, Info CSI 00000221 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:26:57, Info CSI 00000223 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:26:57, Info CSI 00000224 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:26:57, Info CSI 00000225 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:26:57, Info CSI 00000227 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:26:57, Info CSI 00000228 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:26:57, Info CSI 00000229 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:26:58, Info CSI 0000022b [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:26:58, Info CSI 0000022c [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:26:58, Info CSI 0000022d [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:26:59, Info CSI 0000022f [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:26:59, Info CSI 00000230 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:26:59, Info CSI 00000231 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:27:00, Info CSI 00000234 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:27:00, Info CSI 00000235 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:27:00, Info CSI 00000236 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:27:01, Info CSI 00000238 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:27:01, Info CSI 00000239 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:27:01, Info CSI 0000023a [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:27:01, Info CSI 0000023c [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:27:01, Info CSI 0000023d [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:27:01, Info CSI 0000023e [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:27:02, Info CSI 00000241 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:27:02, Info CSI 00000242 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:27:02, Info CSI 00000243 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:27:04, Info CSI 00000248 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:27:04, Info CSI 00000249 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:27:04, Info CSI 0000024a [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:27:06, Info CSI 0000024e [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:27:06, Info CSI 0000024f [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:27:06, Info CSI 00000250 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:27:07, Info CSI 00000255 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:27:07, Info CSI 00000256 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:27:07, Info CSI 00000257 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:27:08, Info CSI 0000025d [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:27:08, Info CSI 0000025e [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:27:08, Info CSI 0000025f [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:27:09, Info CSI 00000267 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:27:09, Info CSI 00000268 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:27:09, Info CSI 00000269 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:27:10, Info CSI 0000026f [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:27:10, Info CSI 00000270 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:27:10, Info CSI 00000271 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:27:11, Info CSI 00000273 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:27:11, Info CSI 00000274 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:27:11, Info CSI 00000275 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:27:11, Info CSI 00000279 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:27:12, Info CSI 0000027a [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:27:12, Info CSI 0000027b [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:27:12, Info CSI 00000287 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:27:12, Info CSI 00000288 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:27:12, Info CSI 00000289 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:27:14, Info CSI 000002a4 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:27:14, Info CSI 000002a5 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:27:14, Info CSI 000002a6 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:27:14, Info CSI 000002a8 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:27:14, Info CSI 000002a9 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:27:14, Info CSI 000002aa [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:27:15, Info CSI 000002ac [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:27:15, Info CSI 000002ad [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:27:15, Info CSI 000002ae [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:27:15, Info CSI 000002b0 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:27:16, Info CSI 000002b1 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:27:16, Info CSI 000002b2 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:27:16, Info CSI 000002c0 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:27:16, Info CSI 000002c1 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:27:16, Info CSI 000002c2 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:27:17, Info CSI 000002c4 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:27:17, Info CSI 000002c5 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:27:17, Info CSI 000002c6 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:27:19, Info CSI 000002d4 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:27:19, Info CSI 000002d5 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:27:19, Info CSI 000002d6 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:27:19, Info CSI 000002d8 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:27:19, Info CSI 000002d9 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:27:19, Info CSI 000002da [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:27:20, Info CSI 000002dd [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:27:20, Info CSI 000002de [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:27:20, Info CSI 000002df [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:27:21, Info CSI 000002e1 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:27:21, Info CSI 000002e2 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:27:21, Info CSI 000002e3 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:27:21, Info CSI 000002e5 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:27:21, Info CSI 000002e6 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:27:21, Info CSI 000002e7 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:27:22, Info CSI 000002e9 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:27:22, Info CSI 000002ea [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:27:22, Info CSI 000002eb [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:27:22, Info CSI 000002ed [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:27:22, Info CSI 000002ee [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:27:22, Info CSI 000002ef [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:27:24, Info CSI 00000304 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:27:24, Info CSI 00000305 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:27:24, Info CSI 00000306 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:27:25, Info CSI 0000030d [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:27:25, Info CSI 0000030e [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:27:25, Info CSI 0000030f [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:27:28, Info CSI 00000311 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:27:29, Info CSI 00000312 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:27:29, Info CSI 00000313 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:27:29, Info CSI 00000315 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:27:29, Info CSI 00000316 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:27:29, Info CSI 00000317 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:27:30, Info CSI 0000031a [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:27:30, Info CSI 0000031b [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:27:30, Info CSI 0000031c [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:27:30, Info CSI 0000031f [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:27:30, Info CSI 00000320 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:27:30, Info CSI 00000321 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:27:31, Info CSI 00000323 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:27:31, Info CSI 00000324 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:27:31, Info CSI 00000325 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:27:32, Info CSI 00000327 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:27:32, Info CSI 00000328 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:27:32, Info CSI 00000329 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:27:33, Info CSI 0000032b [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:27:33, Info CSI 0000032c [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:27:33, Info CSI 0000032d [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:27:34, Info CSI 00000330 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:27:34, Info CSI 00000331 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:27:34, Info CSI 00000332 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:27:34, Info CSI 00000334 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:27:34, Info CSI 00000335 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:27:34, Info CSI 00000336 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:27:35, Info CSI 00000338 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:27:35, Info CSI 00000339 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:27:35, Info CSI 0000033a [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:27:36, Info CSI 0000033c [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:27:36, Info CSI 0000033d [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:27:36, Info CSI 0000033e [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:27:36, Info CSI 00000341 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:27:36, Info CSI 00000342 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:27:36, Info CSI 00000343 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:27:37, Info CSI 00000345 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:27:37, Info CSI 00000346 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:27:37, Info CSI 00000347 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:27:38, Info CSI 00000349 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:27:38, Info CSI 0000034a [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-05-02 04:27:38, Info CSI 0000034b [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:27:38, Info CSI 0000034d [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:27:39, Info CSI 0000034e [SR] Verifying 70 (0x0000000000000046) components
2015-05-02 04:27:39, Info CSI 0000034f [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:27:39, Info CSI 00000351 [SR] Verify complete
2015-05-02 04:27:39, Info CSI 00000352 [SR] Repairing 1 components
2015-05-02 04:27:39, Info CSI 00000353 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-05-02 04:27:39, Info CSI 00000355 [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:24{12}]"explorer.exe" of Microsoft-Windows-explorer, Version = 6.1.7601.17567, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch
2015-05-02 04:27:39, Info CSI 00000357 [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:24{12}]"explorer.exe" of Microsoft-Windows-explorer, Version = 6.1.7601.17567, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch
2015-05-02 04:27:39, Info CSI 00000358 [SR] This component was referenced by [l:154{77}]"Package_1_for_KB2515325~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~6.1.1.0.2515325-2_neutral_GDR"
2015-05-02 04:27:39, Info CSI 0000035b [SR] Could not reproject corrupted file [ml:520{260},l:28{14}]"\??\C:\Windows"\[l:24{12}]"explorer.exe"; source file in store is also corrupted
2015-05-02 04:27:39, Info CSI 0000035d [SR] Repair complete
2015-05-02 04:27:39, Info CSI 0000035e [SR] Committing transaction
2015-05-02 04:27:39, Info CSI 00000362 [SR] Verify and Repair Transaction completed. All files and registry keys listed in this transaction have been successfully repaired



One other thing I have just remembered, my SSD's are Samsung 840 Evo's. Last week I updated to the latest version of Magician and firmware. I ran the DiskFresh program over them and I also did an advanced performance optimisation, could this have screwed things up???


----------



## MunneY

Seriously bro....?


----------



## Swolern

Holy crap bro, put that wall of text in a spoiler.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Holy crap bro, put that wall of text in a spoiler.


LOL I was asked to post it that way, but as the saying goes - your wish is my command!!! LOL


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Current BIOS pics:-


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








All tabs look identical to me, so hopefully they are??? LOL


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Current BIOS pics:-
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All tabs look identical to me, so hopefully they are??? LOL


yep same bios. Is that the SC default bios? I would start with a clean slate mate and then install one card at time after windows re-install. I was having terrible gaming experience when I swap the original titans for the 2x Txs I have now. Clean drivers install did not solve it. Have to start afresh with a clean install.


----------



## Dyaems

Is it possible to adjust voltage of the Titan X with Stock vBios? I plan on downvolting it.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Is it possible to adjust voltage of the Titan X with Stock vBios? I plan on downvolting it.


Why would you want to do that exactly?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Is it possible to adjust voltage of the Titan X with Stock vBios? I plan on downvolting it.


Overclock n reduce the power limit. I was running 237 oc with pl 72.

Or u can try skynet bios 4,5 which voltage is at vid.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Well this is if I actually decided to pick up another TX. The only problem about going with a 1000w PSU, is the length of them. I have a corsair 750D case with an XSPC EX240 mounted on the bottom. When I had my 6GB 780's, I had to compromise for either a 1000w PSU, or getting another radiator. Does anyone know if they make 1000w PSU's under 200mm in length?
> 
> Do you think I would do okay with an 860w with SLI?


I have the AX860 with 5960X and GTX Titan X Superclockeds in SLI. With my 24/7 settings with CPU at only 4.1 GHz and Titan Xs overclocked to ~1400 MHz, everything is alright...but if I overclock my CPU to 4.7 GHz and both GPUs are overclocked, last time my system was completely shut down in 3DMark and upon restart my motherboard gave a warning about surge protect. I have two AX1200s here too just need some time for a swap. The AX1200 is a tad louder but so far it has never failed for me.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> yep same bios. Is that the SC default bios? I would start with a clean slate mate and then install one card at time after windows re-install. I was having terrible gaming experience when I swap the original titans for the 2x Txs I have now. Clean drivers install did not solve it. Have to start afresh with a clean install.


That's the GM200SC-425 BIOS. I am thinking that a fresh install is the way forwards? I have a spare brand new SSD so I can keep this install for now and do a clean install to the new drive, as per craftyhack's suggestion.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Yes I always use DDU every time I update my NV drivers. I ran the script as requested, here is the result:-
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 2015-05-02 04:25:36, Info CSI 00000009 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:25:36, Info CSI 0000000a [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:25:36, Info CSI 0000000c [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:25:36, Info CSI 0000000d [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:25:36, Info CSI 0000000e [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:25:36, Info CSI 00000010 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:25:36, Info CSI 00000011 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:25:36, Info CSI 00000012 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:25:36, Info CSI 00000014 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:25:36, Info CSI 00000015 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:25:36, Info CSI 00000016 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:25:36, Info CSI 00000018 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:25:36, Info CSI 00000019 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:25:36, Info CSI 0000001a [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:25:37, Info CSI 0000001c [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:25:37, Info CSI 0000001d [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:25:37, Info CSI 0000001e [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:25:37, Info CSI 00000020 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:25:37, Info CSI 00000021 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:25:37, Info CSI 00000022 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:25:37, Info CSI 00000024 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:25:37, Info CSI 00000025 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:25:37, Info CSI 00000026 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:25:37, Info CSI 00000028 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:25:37, Info CSI 00000029 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:25:37, Info CSI 0000002a [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:25:37, Info CSI 0000002c [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:25:37, Info CSI 0000002d [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:25:37, Info CSI 0000002e [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:25:37, Info CSI 00000030 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:25:37, Info CSI 00000031 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:25:37, Info CSI 00000032 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:25:38, Info CSI 00000034 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:25:38, Info CSI 00000035 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:25:38, Info CSI 00000036 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:25:38, Info CSI 00000038 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:25:38, Info CSI 00000039 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:25:38, Info CSI 0000003a [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:25:38, Info CSI 0000003c [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:25:38, Info CSI 0000003d [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:25:38, Info CSI 0000003e [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:25:38, Info CSI 00000040 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:25:38, Info CSI 00000041 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:25:38, Info CSI 00000042 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:25:39, Info CSI 00000044 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:25:39, Info CSI 00000045 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:25:39, Info CSI 00000046 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:25:39, Info CSI 00000048 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:25:39, Info CSI 00000049 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:25:39, Info CSI 0000004a [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:25:39, Info CSI 0000004c [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:25:39, Info CSI 0000004d [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:25:39, Info CSI 0000004e [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:25:39, Info CSI 00000050 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:25:39, Info CSI 00000051 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:25:39, Info CSI 00000052 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:25:40, Info CSI 00000054 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:25:40, Info CSI 00000055 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:25:40, Info CSI 00000056 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:25:40, Info CSI 00000058 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:25:40, Info CSI 00000059 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:25:40, Info CSI 0000005a [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:25:40, Info CSI 0000005c [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:25:40, Info CSI 0000005d [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:25:40, Info CSI 0000005e [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:25:41, Info CSI 00000060 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:25:41, Info CSI 00000061 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:25:41, Info CSI 00000062 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:25:42, Info CSI 00000065 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:25:42, Info CSI 00000066 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:25:42, Info CSI 00000067 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:25:43, Info CSI 0000006c [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:25:43, Info CSI 0000006d [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:25:43, Info CSI 0000006e [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:25:43, Info CSI 00000071 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:25:44, Info CSI 00000072 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:25:44, Info CSI 00000073 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:25:44, Info CSI 00000075 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:25:44, Info CSI 00000076 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:25:44, Info CSI 00000077 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:25:45, Info CSI 00000079 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:25:45, Info CSI 0000007a [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:25:45, Info CSI 0000007b [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:25:47, Info CSI 000000a0 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:25:47, Info CSI 000000a1 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:25:47, Info CSI 000000a2 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:25:48, Info CSI 000000a4 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:25:48, Info CSI 000000a5 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:25:48, Info CSI 000000a6 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:25:49, Info CSI 000000a8 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:25:49, Info CSI 000000a9 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:25:49, Info CSI 000000aa [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:25:49, Info CSI 000000ac [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:25:49, Info CSI 000000ad [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:25:49, Info CSI 000000ae [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:25:50, Info CSI 000000b0 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:25:50, Info CSI 000000b1 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:25:50, Info CSI 000000b2 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:25:51, Info CSI 000000b4 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:25:51, Info CSI 000000b5 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:25:51, Info CSI 000000b6 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:25:52, Info CSI 000000b8 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:25:52, Info CSI 000000b9 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:25:52, Info CSI 000000ba [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:25:52, Info CSI 000000bc [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:24{12}]"explorer.exe" of Microsoft-Windows-explorer, Version = 6.1.7601.17567, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch
> 2015-05-02 04:25:54, Info CSI 000000dd [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:24{12}]"explorer.exe" of Microsoft-Windows-explorer, Version = 6.1.7601.17567, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch
> 2015-05-02 04:25:54, Info CSI 000000de [SR] This component was referenced by [l:154{77}]"Package_1_for_KB2515325~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~6.1.1.0.2515325-2_neutral_GDR"
> 2015-05-02 04:25:54, Info CSI 000000e1 [SR] Could not reproject corrupted file [ml:520{260},l:28{14}]"\??\C:\Windows"\[l:24{12}]"explorer.exe"; source file in store is also corrupted
> 2015-05-02 04:25:54, Info CSI 000000e5 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:25:54, Info CSI 000000e6 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:25:54, Info CSI 000000e7 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:25:55, Info CSI 000000e9 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:25:55, Info CSI 000000ea [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:25:55, Info CSI 000000eb [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:25:58, Info CSI 000000ed [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:25:58, Info CSI 000000ee [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:25:58, Info CSI 000000ef [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:25:59, Info CSI 000000f3 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:25:59, Info CSI 000000f4 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:25:59, Info CSI 000000f5 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:25:59, Info CSI 000000f7 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:25:59, Info CSI 000000f8 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:25:59, Info CSI 000000f9 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:26:00, Info CSI 000000fb [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:26:00, Info CSI 000000fc [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:26:00, Info CSI 000000fd [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:26:00, Info CSI 000000ff [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:26:00, Info CSI 00000100 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:26:00, Info CSI 00000101 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:26:03, Info CSI 00000114 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:26:03, Info CSI 00000115 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:26:03, Info CSI 00000116 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:26:03, Info CSI 00000118 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:26:03, Info CSI 00000119 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:26:03, Info CSI 0000011a [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:26:03, Info CSI 0000011c [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:26:03, Info CSI 0000011d [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:26:03, Info CSI 0000011e [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:26:04, Info CSI 00000120 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:26:04, Info CSI 00000121 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:26:04, Info CSI 00000122 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:26:04, Info CSI 00000124 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:26:05, Info CSI 00000125 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:26:05, Info CSI 00000126 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:26:05, Info CSI 00000129 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:26:05, Info CSI 0000012a [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:26:05, Info CSI 0000012b [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:26:07, Info CSI 0000012f [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:26:07, Info CSI 00000130 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:26:07, Info CSI 00000131 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:26:08, Info CSI 00000134 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:26:08, Info CSI 00000135 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:26:08, Info CSI 00000136 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:26:09, Info CSI 00000138 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:26:09, Info CSI 00000139 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:26:09, Info CSI 0000013a [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:26:09, Info CSI 0000013c [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:26:09, Info CSI 0000013d [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:26:09, Info CSI 0000013e [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:26:10, Info CSI 00000140 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:26:10, Info CSI 00000141 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:26:10, Info CSI 00000142 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:26:11, Info CSI 00000144 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:26:11, Info CSI 00000145 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:26:11, Info CSI 00000146 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:26:12, Info CSI 00000148 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:26:12, Info CSI 00000149 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:26:12, Info CSI 0000014a [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:26:15, Info CSI 00000162 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:26:15, Info CSI 00000163 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:26:15, Info CSI 00000164 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:26:16, Info CSI 00000166 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:26:16, Info CSI 00000167 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:26:16, Info CSI 00000168 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:26:19, Info CSI 0000016a [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:26:19, Info CSI 0000016b [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:26:19, Info CSI 0000016c [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:26:21, Info CSI 0000016f [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:26:21, Info CSI 00000170 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:26:21, Info CSI 00000171 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:26:22, Info CSI 00000173 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:26:22, Info CSI 00000174 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:26:22, Info CSI 00000175 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:26:23, Info CSI 00000177 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:26:23, Info CSI 00000178 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:26:23, Info CSI 00000179 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:26:24, Info CSI 0000017b [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:26:24, Info CSI 0000017c [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:26:24, Info CSI 0000017d [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:26:24, Info CSI 0000017f [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:26:24, Info CSI 00000180 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:26:24, Info CSI 00000181 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:26:25, Info CSI 00000185 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:26:25, Info CSI 00000186 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:26:25, Info CSI 00000187 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:26:26, Info CSI 00000189 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:26:26, Info CSI 0000018a [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:26:26, Info CSI 0000018b [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:26:28, Info CSI 0000018d [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:26:28, Info CSI 0000018e [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:26:28, Info CSI 0000018f [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:26:29, Info CSI 00000192 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:26:29, Info CSI 00000193 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:26:29, Info CSI 00000194 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:26:30, Info CSI 00000197 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:26:30, Info CSI 00000198 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:26:30, Info CSI 00000199 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:26:32, Info CSI 0000019b [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:26:32, Info CSI 0000019c [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:26:32, Info CSI 0000019d [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:26:33, Info CSI 000001a0 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:26:33, Info CSI 000001a1 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:26:33, Info CSI 000001a2 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:26:34, Info CSI 000001a4 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:26:34, Info CSI 000001a5 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:26:34, Info CSI 000001a6 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:26:35, Info CSI 000001a8 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:26:35, Info CSI 000001a9 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:26:35, Info CSI 000001aa [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:26:36, Info CSI 000001ac [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:26:36, Info CSI 000001ad [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:26:36, Info CSI 000001ae [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:26:37, Info CSI 000001b1 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:26:37, Info CSI 000001b2 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:26:37, Info CSI 000001b3 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:26:37, Info CSI 000001b5 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:26:37, Info CSI 000001b6 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:26:37, Info CSI 000001b7 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:26:38, Info CSI 000001b9 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:26:38, Info CSI 000001ba [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:26:38, Info CSI 000001bb [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:26:39, Info CSI 000001be [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:26:39, Info CSI 000001bf [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:26:39, Info CSI 000001c0 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:26:40, Info CSI 000001c3 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:26:40, Info CSI 000001c4 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:26:40, Info CSI 000001c5 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:26:41, Info CSI 000001c8 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:26:41, Info CSI 000001c9 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:26:41, Info CSI 000001ca [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:26:42, Info CSI 000001cc [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:26:42, Info CSI 000001cd [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:26:42, Info CSI 000001ce [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:26:43, Info CSI 000001d1 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:26:43, Info CSI 000001d2 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:26:43, Info CSI 000001d3 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:26:44, Info CSI 000001d5 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:26:44, Info CSI 000001d6 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:26:44, Info CSI 000001d7 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:26:44, Info CSI 000001d9 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:26:44, Info CSI 000001da [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:26:44, Info CSI 000001db [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:26:45, Info CSI 000001dd [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:26:45, Info CSI 000001de [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:26:45, Info CSI 000001df [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:26:45, Info CSI 000001e1 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:26:45, Info CSI 000001e2 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:26:45, Info CSI 000001e3 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:26:46, Info CSI 000001e5 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:26:46, Info CSI 000001e6 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:26:46, Info CSI 000001e7 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:26:47, Info CSI 000001e9 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:26:47, Info CSI 000001ea [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:26:47, Info CSI 000001eb [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:26:47, Info CSI 000001ed [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:26:48, Info CSI 000001ee [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:26:48, Info CSI 000001ef [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:26:49, Info CSI 000001f1 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:26:49, Info CSI 000001f2 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:26:49, Info CSI 000001f3 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:26:51, Info CSI 000001f5 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:26:51, Info CSI 000001f6 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:26:51, Info CSI 000001f7 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:26:52, Info CSI 000001f9 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:26:52, Info CSI 000001fa [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:26:52, Info CSI 000001fb [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:26:53, Info CSI 000001fd [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:26:53, Info CSI 000001fe [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:26:53, Info CSI 000001ff [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:26:53, Info CSI 00000201 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:26:53, Info CSI 00000202 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:26:53, Info CSI 00000203 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:26:53, Info CSI 00000205 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:26:53, Info CSI 00000206 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:26:53, Info CSI 00000207 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:26:54, Info CSI 00000209 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:26:54, Info CSI 0000020a [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:26:54, Info CSI 0000020b [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:26:54, Info CSI 0000020d [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:26:54, Info CSI 0000020e [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:26:54, Info CSI 0000020f [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:26:55, Info CSI 00000211 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:26:55, Info CSI 00000212 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:26:55, Info CSI 00000213 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:26:56, Info CSI 0000021b [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:26:56, Info CSI 0000021c [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:26:56, Info CSI 0000021d [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:26:56, Info CSI 0000021f [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:26:56, Info CSI 00000220 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:26:56, Info CSI 00000221 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:26:57, Info CSI 00000223 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:26:57, Info CSI 00000224 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:26:57, Info CSI 00000225 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:26:57, Info CSI 00000227 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:26:57, Info CSI 00000228 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:26:57, Info CSI 00000229 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:26:58, Info CSI 0000022b [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:26:58, Info CSI 0000022c [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:26:58, Info CSI 0000022d [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:26:59, Info CSI 0000022f [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:26:59, Info CSI 00000230 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:26:59, Info CSI 00000231 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:27:00, Info CSI 00000234 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:27:00, Info CSI 00000235 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:27:00, Info CSI 00000236 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:27:01, Info CSI 00000238 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:27:01, Info CSI 00000239 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:27:01, Info CSI 0000023a [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:27:01, Info CSI 0000023c [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:27:01, Info CSI 0000023d [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:27:01, Info CSI 0000023e [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:27:02, Info CSI 00000241 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:27:02, Info CSI 00000242 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:27:02, Info CSI 00000243 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:27:04, Info CSI 00000248 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:27:04, Info CSI 00000249 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:27:04, Info CSI 0000024a [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:27:06, Info CSI 0000024e [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:27:06, Info CSI 0000024f [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:27:06, Info CSI 00000250 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:27:07, Info CSI 00000255 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:27:07, Info CSI 00000256 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:27:07, Info CSI 00000257 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:27:08, Info CSI 0000025d [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:27:08, Info CSI 0000025e [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:27:08, Info CSI 0000025f [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:27:09, Info CSI 00000267 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:27:09, Info CSI 00000268 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:27:09, Info CSI 00000269 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:27:10, Info CSI 0000026f [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:27:10, Info CSI 00000270 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:27:10, Info CSI 00000271 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:27:11, Info CSI 00000273 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:27:11, Info CSI 00000274 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:27:11, Info CSI 00000275 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:27:11, Info CSI 00000279 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:27:12, Info CSI 0000027a [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:27:12, Info CSI 0000027b [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:27:12, Info CSI 00000287 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:27:12, Info CSI 00000288 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:27:12, Info CSI 00000289 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:27:14, Info CSI 000002a4 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:27:14, Info CSI 000002a5 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:27:14, Info CSI 000002a6 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:27:14, Info CSI 000002a8 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:27:14, Info CSI 000002a9 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:27:14, Info CSI 000002aa [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:27:15, Info CSI 000002ac [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:27:15, Info CSI 000002ad [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:27:15, Info CSI 000002ae [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:27:15, Info CSI 000002b0 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:27:16, Info CSI 000002b1 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:27:16, Info CSI 000002b2 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:27:16, Info CSI 000002c0 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:27:16, Info CSI 000002c1 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:27:16, Info CSI 000002c2 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:27:17, Info CSI 000002c4 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:27:17, Info CSI 000002c5 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:27:17, Info CSI 000002c6 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:27:19, Info CSI 000002d4 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:27:19, Info CSI 000002d5 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:27:19, Info CSI 000002d6 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:27:19, Info CSI 000002d8 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:27:19, Info CSI 000002d9 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:27:19, Info CSI 000002da [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:27:20, Info CSI 000002dd [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:27:20, Info CSI 000002de [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:27:20, Info CSI 000002df [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:27:21, Info CSI 000002e1 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:27:21, Info CSI 000002e2 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:27:21, Info CSI 000002e3 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:27:21, Info CSI 000002e5 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:27:21, Info CSI 000002e6 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:27:21, Info CSI 000002e7 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:27:22, Info CSI 000002e9 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:27:22, Info CSI 000002ea [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:27:22, Info CSI 000002eb [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:27:22, Info CSI 000002ed [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:27:22, Info CSI 000002ee [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:27:22, Info CSI 000002ef [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:27:24, Info CSI 00000304 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:27:24, Info CSI 00000305 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:27:24, Info CSI 00000306 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:27:25, Info CSI 0000030d [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:27:25, Info CSI 0000030e [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:27:25, Info CSI 0000030f [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:27:28, Info CSI 00000311 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:27:29, Info CSI 00000312 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:27:29, Info CSI 00000313 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:27:29, Info CSI 00000315 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:27:29, Info CSI 00000316 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:27:29, Info CSI 00000317 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:27:30, Info CSI 0000031a [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:27:30, Info CSI 0000031b [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:27:30, Info CSI 0000031c [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:27:30, Info CSI 0000031f [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:27:30, Info CSI 00000320 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:27:30, Info CSI 00000321 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:27:31, Info CSI 00000323 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:27:31, Info CSI 00000324 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:27:31, Info CSI 00000325 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:27:32, Info CSI 00000327 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:27:32, Info CSI 00000328 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:27:32, Info CSI 00000329 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:27:33, Info CSI 0000032b [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:27:33, Info CSI 0000032c [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:27:33, Info CSI 0000032d [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:27:34, Info CSI 00000330 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:27:34, Info CSI 00000331 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:27:34, Info CSI 00000332 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:27:34, Info CSI 00000334 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:27:34, Info CSI 00000335 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:27:34, Info CSI 00000336 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:27:35, Info CSI 00000338 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:27:35, Info CSI 00000339 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:27:35, Info CSI 0000033a [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:27:36, Info CSI 0000033c [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:27:36, Info CSI 0000033d [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:27:36, Info CSI 0000033e [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:27:36, Info CSI 00000341 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:27:36, Info CSI 00000342 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:27:36, Info CSI 00000343 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:27:37, Info CSI 00000345 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:27:37, Info CSI 00000346 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:27:37, Info CSI 00000347 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:27:38, Info CSI 00000349 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:27:38, Info CSI 0000034a [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
> 2015-05-02 04:27:38, Info CSI 0000034b [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:27:38, Info CSI 0000034d [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:27:39, Info CSI 0000034e [SR] Verifying 70 (0x0000000000000046) components
> 2015-05-02 04:27:39, Info CSI 0000034f [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:27:39, Info CSI 00000351 [SR] Verify complete
> 2015-05-02 04:27:39, Info CSI 00000352 [SR] Repairing 1 components
> 2015-05-02 04:27:39, Info CSI 00000353 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:27:39, Info CSI 00000355 [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:24{12}]"explorer.exe" of Microsoft-Windows-explorer, Version = 6.1.7601.17567, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch
> 2015-05-02 04:27:39, Info CSI 00000357 [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:24{12}]"explorer.exe" of Microsoft-Windows-explorer, Version = 6.1.7601.17567, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch
> 2015-05-02 04:27:39, Info CSI 00000358 [SR] This component was referenced by [l:154{77}]"Package_1_for_KB2515325~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~6.1.1.0.2515325-2_neutral_GDR"
> 2015-05-02 04:27:39, Info CSI 0000035b [SR] Could not reproject corrupted file [ml:520{260},l:28{14}]"\??\C:\Windows"\[l:24{12}]"explorer.exe"; source file in store is also corrupted
> 2015-05-02 04:27:39, Info CSI 0000035d [SR] Repair complete
> 2015-05-02 04:27:39, Info CSI 0000035e [SR] Committing transaction
> 2015-05-02 04:27:39, Info CSI 00000362 [SR] Verify and Repair Transaction completed. All files and registry keys listed in this transaction have been successfully repaired
> 
> 
> 
> One other thing I have just remembered, my SSD's are Samsung 840 Evo's. Last week I updated to the latest version of Magician and firmware. I ran the DiskFresh program over them and I also did an advanced performance optimisation, could this have screwed things up???


the evo firmware? IDK, maybe.
the processor architecture error is very common. not a problem really. the issue is the explorer.exe and it's repair file. you need to either pull it off the install disk (not trivial) or repair/reinstall Windows.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craftyhack*
> 
> I hope your HDD is healthy, when I see sfc issues, sometimes this is due to the HDD/SSD losing sectors that cannot be read to be relocated before they are marked bad (however that magic works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . You can see what happened/when in scandisk logs if scan disk has run on your system too.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully you can get this addressed without a fresh install, but if not it is a good idea to do one based on the sfc results. Hopefully that is relatively short work for you, but if not...
> 
> When I am in this situation and am trying to confirm if the problem is software vs. hardware, for my systems where doing a reinstall would take a lot of time, I will pull the boot drive and put it on a shelf, and put a new/formatted HDD in its place. The do a clean install, install drivers and the apps I need (benchmarks, steam with a couple of games for benching and testing), etc. If it turns out to be fixed, then it was something unique to the previous install. Then you can swap hard drives again and begin the work of getting everything you need to do a fresh install (config backups from your different programs, data from where ever it may be in the registry, file system, etc.). Finally, I never do a fresh install over the boot drive of my system anyway, I get everything I think I need, then use a different SDD to do the install (RAID1 pair actually), and have one of the drives from my previous raid pair in an external USB enclosure for a while so if I forgot something I can easily get it. There are alternatives that can achieve the same goals (like a full backup with Acronis or similar that allow you to open the backup to retrieve files). There are other ways too, not saying my way is the right way or the easiest, just the process I have evolved, which may be easier in my case given the number of systems and spare parts that I have.
> 
> Note that I never have to worry about this on my gaming systems on purpose because I am lucky enough to have other systems for my other work, my games are all Steam, Origin, etc. nowadays, so a reinstall is fast and easy. Hopefully you are in this category!
> 
> Also note that depending on what is causing your issue, even a fresh install may not fix it, yet it is still a software problem, if there is say a driver conflict or similar, and you installed the same driver(s) that were on your previous install. The above doesn't always rule out software as the problem if you reinstall (or configure the same way) the software causing the problem. If I think I am into that situation, that is when I will do a bare minimum install (all Windows drivers where possible, some things with no drivers if not needed, etc.), and if the issue is gone, install one thing at a time. THis is usually a last resort if Google, helpful people on forums, troubleshooting, etc. doesn't find the culprit.


windows file scanner does not examine disk sectors, chkdsk does.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> LOL I was asked to post it that way, but as the saying goes - your wish is my command!!! LOL


use the paperclip tool to post the entire text file as an attachment.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the evo firmware? IDK, maybe.
> the processor architecture error is very common. not a problem really. the issue is the explorer.exe and it's repair file. you need to either pull it off the install disk (not trivial) or repair/reinstall Windows.


OK thanks for that - I have had windows explorer crash and restart on me a few times in the past week, maybe the firmware or advanced optimisation screwed something up? I can do a repair install now and see what happens? If that doesn't work then obviously it's a clean install.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> OK thanks for that - I have had windows explorer crash and restart on me a few times in the past week, maybe the firmware or advanced optimisation screwed something up? I can do a repair install now and see what happens? If that doesn't work then obviously it's a clean install.


drop a system image to another disk just for grins. try repair with retention of user files. A fresh install is best tho.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> drop a system image to another disk just for grins. try repair with retention of user files. A fresh install is best tho.


Done, repair install next - fingers Xd!!!


----------



## SteezyTN

So I know that there the system requirement and how much RAM is needed (24 recommended but they changed it to 8 minimum or something like that). I currently have 16GB at 1866mhz (4770k). Should I just get another kit and upgrade to 32GB. The ram is on sale for $109. My PC is build just for gaming. I don't video edit or anything like that.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> That's the GM200SC-425 BIOS. I am thinking that a fresh install is the way forwards? I have a spare brand new SSD so I can keep this install for now and do a clean install to the new drive, as per craftyhack's suggestion.


FWIW, I don't think the new EVO "D" firmware, Disk Fresh or the Advanced Optimization Samsung tool has anything to do with your issue. You have two choices:

1. Spend time trying to fix Windows. This usually takes longer than re-installing a fresh Windows, and does not always work/fix everything.

2. Re-install Windows and all drivers. Almost always works unless there is a hardware issue. Very fast when doing this from a USB stick.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> FWIW, I don't think the new EVO "D" firmware, Disk Fresh or the Advanced Optimization Samsung tool has anything to do with your issue. You have two choices:
> 
> 1. Spend time trying to fix Windows. This usually takes longer than re-installing a fresh Windows, and does not always work/fix everything.
> 
> 2. Re-install Windows and all drivers. Almost always works unless there is a hardware issue. *Very fast* when doing this from a USB stick.


all depends on what else one might have to reinstall after the OS I guess. If you use sysprep audit mode when installing W and define your system volume across more than one drive.. then set it to put users, appdata etc etc on the the second drive (logical or physical) reinstalling the OS is very fast.


----------



## craftyhack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> windows file scanner does not examine disk sectors, chkdsk does.


Sorry, I wasn't clear on what I meant by that. When we see sfc not return clean, there is a root cause for that to track down. if scandisk has run after a reboot the user might not be aware that happened, but there should be a record of that in the app event log. The point of this is that something has caused windows system files to become either corrupted or missing. SFC tells you that this has occurred, and tries to resolve the issue, but it does NOT tell you why or how those files were corrupted in the first place. If you don't address the root cause, and that root cause is recurrent, then doing a reinstall/repair/etc. is a temporary solution, it is possible that files will continue to disappear or become corrupt.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So I know that there the system requirement and how much RAM is needed (24 recommended but they changed it to 8 minimum or something like that). I currently have 16GB at 1866mhz (4770k). Should I just get another kit and upgrade to 32GB. The ram is on sale for $109. My PC is build just for gaming. I don't video edit or anything like that.


Don't bother. Wait until you actually need the ram.


----------



## ryanallan

I can't find the origional post, but someone was asking what 100MHz means in terms of game performance.
Here's a FPS log form a game of BF4.
Running the maxair BIOS.
Tested the difference between a +104 and a +208 overclock.
The +104 OC runs at 1425MHz, and the +208 OC runs at 1525MHz.


----------



## Manac0r

Thanks for that, confirms what I thought. Cheers


----------



## Hambone07si

Just filled out the form to be added to the club









A happy Titan X owner for a great club to be in









Validation Link: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/whuwd/


----------



## Shogon

Wish I could take photos like that Hambone. Beautiful shots showing how ridiculously reflective the nickel backplate is. Also I love how you have 0 dust from my eyes. My backplate and PC is covered in it. Darn almond orchards.

I'm still debating if I sghould flash it back to the stock bios or not again. Not sure why I keep fighting with myself over it. Maybe because this Titan X overclocks so well compared to my original Titan that was for the most part, junk. It wasn't really junk but seeing others net 1300 MHz+ easily while mine could barely do 1.1 GHz or so.

Anyways some more logs from my Aqua device. This time it's some BF4 session over the past 2-3 days. First two reading are with no fan, and the 3rd is the temps with a 15mm fan mounted on the side of my case blowing onto it. Sort of a big difference but I wish I knew the ambient at the time as that could of been why. Oh yeah and the first two I also had my 4790k @ 4.7 GHz while the 3rd is back to stock turbo of 4.4 GHz on all the cores. Reminder this is the Max-Air bios. I may or may not go back to stock as a previous post showed (+rep btw) that the difference isn't much.


----------



## G227

Hi fellow overclockers!

I have trivial perhaps borderline noob question. I have just build my first rig and put this Titan X beauty in. And because I am a power-hungry perfectionist I went into overclocking. I was able to get +190MHz on core with 110% power limit and no overclock on memory and no voltage - but if I go anywhere above 190MHz on core or add practically anywhere over 100 on memory then I get grey screens when playing DAI (the only way to get through them without restarting is CTRl+ALT+Del and sign out & sign back in). I have even had it crash once on the above settings.

When I was reading the forums it seems people seem to be consistently getting much better results without any voltage (i.e. 200MHz on core & 500MHz on memory). My question is - did I just sort of lost silicon lottery (though 190 is still nice)? Or am I just being too harsh on the card?

Also - I can't seem to get the card stable even above 200 with increased voltage (and no memory OC.

Thanks a lot for the help!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craftyhack*
> 
> Sorry, I wasn't clear on what I meant by that. When we see sfc not return clean, there is a root cause for that to track down. if scandisk has run after a reboot the user might not be aware that happened, but there should be a record of that in the app event log. The point of this is that something has caused windows system files to become either corrupted or missing. SFC tells you that this has occurred, and tries to resolve the issue, but it does NOT tell you why or how those files were corrupted in the first place. If you don't address the root cause, and that root cause is recurrent, then doing a reinstall/repair/etc. is a temporary solution, it is possible that files will continue to disappear or become corrupt.


yup - this is true... on OCn many times it's an unstable OC causing the issue (mostly bad ram settings - slow and insidious







). A dropped sector on a mechanical drive only loosing a W install file or corrupting an active one would be a stroke of welcome luck.


----------



## Ripple

Cheers!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Kidam101

Almost alive! Only missing Ensourced cable !


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Well I am still having problems, I have completed two repair installs now, the first one was successful and cleared SFC, but I then got punked by windows update and it kept BSOD on a rollback. This was all due to a failed update not installing, which I later discovered that I didn't need anyways. I was only able to reset the BSOD by clearing CMOS. So after all that I ended up having to do a second repair install, which has successfully been completed, but alas the SFC error is still present.









Plus I have also discovered this about my SSD's:-


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I'll change the SATA cables just to be sure, but I think it is time to do a fresh install? However I may do some further testing on the cards before I do that, as that may give us some more clues to what the problem actually is? My dilemma is whether to do the fresh install on my current SSD, or a brand new one I have sitting here? If I do it on the current SSD and I still have a problem OCing the cards then that would suggest that its a problem with the drive itself? If I use a new SSD then its most likely a software or CPU OCing issue? The plot thickens - TBC.................................


----------



## 486DX

Damn, I love this card
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Don't bother. Wait until you actually need the ram.


I'd agree, or to be truly futureproof start saving up for 32gb of DDR4, of course, this will be for an entirely new build.


----------



## craftyhack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Well I am still having problems, I have completed two repair installs now, the first one was successful and cleared SFC, but I then got punked by windows update and it kept BSOD on a rollback. This was all due to a failed update not installing, which I later discovered that I didn't need anyways. I was only able to reset the BSOD by clearing CMOS. So after all that I ended up having to do a second repair install, which has successfully been completed, but alas the SFC error is still present.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus I have also discovered this about my SSD's:-
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll change the SATA cables just to be sure, but I think it is time to do a fresh install? However I may do some further testing on the cards before I do that, as that may give us some more clues to what the problem actually is? My dilemma is whether to do the fresh install on my current SSD, or a brand new one I have sitting here? If I do it on the current SSD and I still have a problem OCing the cards then that would suggest that its a problem with the drive itself? If I use a new SSD then its most likely a software or CPU OCing issue? The plot thickens - TBC.................................


This is what I was talking about earlier as a possible root cause for why your W7 install is corrupted in the first place, although I am not seeing everything I expected to see, specifically the reallocated sector count which records how many sectors have been marked bad to begin with. But for one of your SSDs, the used reserved block count issue, IIRC, is not good. HDDs and SSDs have spare sectors in reserve that the OS, BIOS/UEFI, etc. cannot access, only the drives firmware can. These spare sectors are marked active when other sectors are marked bad, but the drive capacity will not decrease when this happens, which is the purpose for these spare sectors. I could swear I have read somewhere that for SSDs that there is quite a lot of this reserve space (like 10% of the drive's capacity if not more?). Anyway, if I am reading right on one of your drives, all of the spare sectors are gone, meaning that drive is pretty much toast.

To make sure, download a program called Hard Disk Sentinel, a program I run on all of my systems to monitor HDD/SDD health. It helps to better interpret the error messages. See what it says about the health of the drives, specifically counts of reallocated sectors since the one you are using doesn't show those values for some reason. It should tell you the amount of data that has been read/written to these drives over their life which I am curious to see... it takes ALOT to wear out an SSD unless it is bad out of the box... or something else is causing problems like JPMBOY has stated.

Hopefully based on the communication errors are indeed based on the SATA cables, but it would be weird IMO to have two bad SATA cables at the same time. If you do replace the SATA cables, use different brand/model ones than the ones you are using now. Alternatively, I am wondering if a SATA controller issue is causing that? If so, that may be related to CPU/RAM/Bus speed overclocking as JPMBOY suggested.

If it were me, I wouldn't bother with a reinstall, etc. until knowing what is going on with your drives. Hard Disk Sentinel will tell you if you should qualify for warranty replacement by its interpretation of the SMART data...


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *486DX*
> 
> Damn, I love this card
> I'd agree, or to be truly futureproof start saving up for 32gb of DDR4, of course, this will be for an entirely new build.


I'm thinking about doing another build with DDR4, when it is the norm, and getting a 5930K ... Even though I only game. But that wont be for another year or so.


----------



## MakoOC

Ran into a bit of trouble with my Titan X today, after playing around with a few of our more popular BIOS options on the board.

Basically the fan goes nuts, lol.

Something is causing the fan to go to 100%, maybe even a little beyond (5690 rpm), instantly, at random time intervals, and at random temps (anywhere between 35C idle and 55C load, I'm on water via the EVGA hybrid 980 cooler).

It goes on, runs like crazy for a few minutes, then cycles down...then comes on, etc, with random durations of both the 100% speed and the auto speed (usually 22%).

No one particular BIOS did it, but even flashing back to the stock GM200.rom bios, combined with cleaning and re-installing all drivers AND removing PX completely from the system hasn't cured it. It also ignores PX in terms of adjusting the fan speed when it goes into this "crazy" mode, nothing can get it to stop...it just has to stop on its own seemingly.

It even does it on the desktop with no load, just randomly goes berserk. It did not exhibit any of this possessed behavior in the month I had the card prior to experimenting with BIOS options (not blaming it on the BIOS files specifically, just perhaps something in my own system borked the flash? All went well by the look of them).

Any thoughts?

It had been behaving normally as I typed this post and surfed, about 20 minutes, but I ran a Valley Benchmark test and sure enough it kicked in at instant 100% about a minute into the test (GPU temp was 45C when it came on this particular time, but it comes on anywhere between 40-55C usually).

Then I escape out, go back to the desktop, the GPU idles down to 135MHz, and the fan continues to blow at 100%, for roughly 3-4 minutes, then does a series of 22% to 100% runs and back over a few seconds (on/off basically) then it settles.

Part 2: So it settled down again just now, went another 15 minutes where it should be, I fired up Valley and run it to see if I could induce it, and sure enough it went to 100% again around 44-45C.

Escaped out, sat at the desktop for 5 full minutes while it blew at 100%, then it finally sputtered a bit (that on/off thing, 30 secs each or so), then finally calmed down to 22% again on the desktop.

Here's the visual on it, note the two activity periods for the GPU Core Clock, followed by escaping out back to the desktop while the fan still runs at max...then "sputters":










Another more clear example. In this one (stock BIOS, stock settings), I booted up, went and ran Borderlands 2, the fan kicked up to 100% instantly at a random point (GPU was at 51C that time). I exited to desktop, the fan stayed at 100% for several minutes, then stuttered once, and finally fixed back at 22%:










*UPDATE: SOLVED (I think)...*

The only other thing that had changed in the past 48 hours, besides goofing with BIOS files, is the EVGA Hybrid Cooler Shroud being installed.

I thought about it a second, and remembered that when the shroud for the blower is installed, it smashes the living hell out of the pwm fan header on the Titan X but good. It was just right up against it with the new passthrough plug, smashing the fan clip into the header itself.

So since this seemed PWM related somehow, I took the shroud off the card, put it back in the rig, and then tested it. No more fan issue.

I might just run it shroudless anyway, because it also registered slightly lower GPU temps as well, must be something with the airflow in the case that the shroud causes issues with. Plus, everyone with this AIO coolers are running the stock TX fan at auto (22%) anyway, and it doesn't seem to have caused issues with the rest of the card overheating.

Figured it wasn't the BIOS work because in 700 pages, literally no one else had this problem lol.


----------



## craftyhack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Well I am still having problems, I have completed two repair installs now, the first one was successful and cleared SFC, but I then got punked by windows update and it kept BSOD on a rollback. This was all due to a failed update not installing, which I later discovered that I didn't need anyways. I was only able to reset the BSOD by clearing CMOS. So after all that I ended up having to do a second repair install, which has successfully been completed, but alas the SFC error is still present.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus I have also discovered this about my SSD's:-
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll change the SATA cables just to be sure, but I think it is time to do a fresh install? However I may do some further testing on the cards before I do that, as that may give us some more clues to what the problem actually is? My dilemma is whether to do the fresh install on my current SSD, or a brand new one I have sitting here? If I do it on the current SSD and I still have a problem OCing the cards then that would suggest that its a problem with the drive itself? If I use a new SSD then its most likely a software or CPU OCing issue? The plot thickens - TBC.................................


Thinking more about your efforts on trying to reinstall twice and failing in different ways both times, thinking about what JPMBOY said and what I have experienced myself in the past, and then looking at your sig (3.4GHz OCed to 4.5GHz), while I think one of your drives may be bad, I think that might be a coincidence? You will still want to check into this. That said...

I have been out of the OCing game for a while, until recently, so forgive me if there is a better way to do this, but while working on OCing, one of the most important tests to confirm a) that your RAM is good, and b) that it is stable at the speed, voltage, latency settings, etc. used to be to run checks of memory operations using a program called memtest86. It is very easy to do, but didn't run in Windows, I think on purpose as the program needs access to ALL of the RAM, and couldn't do this from within an OS that reserves RAM. Anyway, you download memtest86 and create either a bootable USB stick or CD/DVD, and boot to the memtest program. You should then be able to let it loop through its tests over and over, where I used to do this overnight, and if there were errors, either one of the sticks of RAM was bad, or the overclock wasn't stable.

I found a page here to help you on how to use memtest that isn't that old, so I guess it is still a valid tool: http://rog.asus.com/127362012/overclocking/memtest-user-guide-for-rog-motherboards/


----------



## craftyhack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakoOC*
> 
> Ran into a bit of trouble with my Titan X today, after playing around with a few of our more popular BIOS options on the board.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Basically the fan goes nuts, lol.
> 
> Something is causing the fan to go to 100%, maybe even a little beyond (5690 rpm), instantly, at random time intervals, and at random temps (anywhere between 35C idle and 55C load, I'm on water via the EVGA hybrid 980 cooler).
> 
> It goes on, runs like crazy for a few minutes, then cycles down...then comes on, etc, with random durations of both the 100% speed and the auto speed (usually 22%).
> 
> No one particular BIOS did it, but even flashing back to the stock GM200.rom bios, combined with cleaning and re-installing all drivers AND removing PX completely from the system hasn't cured it. It also ignores PX in terms of adjusting the fan speed when it goes into this "crazy" mode, nothing can get it to stop...it just has to stop on its own seemingly.
> 
> It even does it on the desktop with no load, just randomly goes berserk. It did not exhibit any of this possessed behavior in the month I had the card prior to experimenting with BIOS options (not blaming it on the BIOS files specifically, just perhaps something in my own system borked the flash? All went well by the look of them).
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> It had been behaving normally as I typed this post and surfed, about 20 minutes, but I ran a Valley Benchmark test and sure enough it kicked in at instant 100% about a minute into the test (GPU temp was 45C when it came on this particular time, but it comes on anywhere between 40-55C usually).
> 
> Then I escape out, go back to the desktop, the GPU idles down to 135MHz, and the fan continues to blow at 100%, for roughly 3-4 minutes, then does a series of 22% to 100% runs and back over a few seconds (on/off basically) then it settles.
> 
> Part 2: So it settled down again just now, went another 15 minutes where it should be, I fired up Valley and run it to see if I could induce it, and sure enough it went to 100% again around 44-45C.
> 
> Escaped out, sat at the desktop for 5 full minutes while it blew at 100%, then it finally sputtered a bit (that on/off thing, 30 secs each or so), then finally calmed down to 22% again on the desktop.
> 
> Here's the visual on it, note the two activity periods for the GPU Core Clock, followed by escaping out back to the desktop while the fan still runs at max...then "sputters":


It doesn't look totally random, which I think is good. You can recreate it reliably (for sake of argument lets say twice is reliable







), and then it decreases speed again reliably. Interesting how in your GPU-Z screenshot the fan speed in RPMs is reading accurate, but the fan speed percentage is stuck at 22%. Maybe it is a bug, but I can't tell for sure, I am on water, and while mine shows 22% as well (which is wrong, I am at 0RPM), I can't do anything to see if it goes up or down. Anyway, maybe try a different program like NVidia Inspector to mess with the fan speed to see what happens? Maybe try to set it to manual, then say 50% fan speed, run Valley again, and see if it still hits 100%.


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Wish I could take photos like that Hambone. Beautiful shots showing how ridiculously reflective the nickel backplate is. Also I love how you have 0 dust from my eyes. My backplate and PC is covered in it. Darn almond orchards.
> 
> I'm still debating if I sghould flash it back to the stock bios or not again. Not sure why I keep fighting with myself over it. Maybe because this Titan X overclocks so well compared to my original Titan that was for the most part, junk. It wasn't really junk but seeing others net 1300 MHz+ easily while mine could barely do 1.1 GHz or so.
> 
> Anyways some more logs from my Aqua device. This time it's some BF4 session over the past 2-3 days. First two reading are with no fan, and the 3rd is the temps with a 15mm fan mounted on the side of my case blowing onto it. Sort of a big difference but I wish I knew the ambient at the time as that could of been why. Oh yeah and the first two I also had my 4790k @ 4.7 GHz while the 3rd is back to stock turbo of 4.4 GHz on all the cores. Reminder this is the Max-Air bios. I may or may not go back to stock as a previous post showed (+rep btw) that the difference isn't much.


Thanks man. Yeah, that pic turned out really nice. I love the nickel back plate it looks nicer than any other back plate I've installed before. I rebuild my system so often that dust doesn't have a chance to be in a pic lol. I am really happy with the way this setup turned out. Running nice and cool and looks really good. So far, my card has taken everything I've thrown at it so far. I haven't even up'd the voltage yet. Not sure how far it will go before having to raise voltage. Might just leave it as is without touching the volts.


----------



## MakoOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craftyhack*
> 
> It doesn't look totally random, which I think is good. You can recreate it reliably (for sake of argument lets say twice is reliable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), and then it decreases speed again reliably. Interesting how in your GPU-Z screenshot the fan speed in RPMs is reading accurate, but the fan speed percentage is stuck at 22%. Maybe it is a bug, but I can't tell for sure, I am on water, and while mine shows 22% as well (which is wrong, I am at 0RPM), I can't do anything to see if it goes up or down. Anyway, maybe try a different program like NVidia Inspector to mess with the fan speed to see what happens? Maybe try to set it to manual, then say 50% fan speed, run Valley again, and see if it still hits 100%.


Thanks crafty, I updated my original post, it turned out to be the damn Hybrid AIO cooler shroud, go figure.


----------



## craftyhack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakoOC*
> 
> Thanks crafty, I updated my original post, it turned out to be the damn Hybrid AIO cooler shroud, go figure.


Weird, I wouldn't have guessed a hardware problem given the behaviour, but clearly it was, glad you got it sorted out.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craftyhack*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I was talking about earlier as a possible root cause for why your W7 install is corrupted in the first place, although I am not seeing everything I expected to see, specifically the reallocated sector count which records how many sectors have been marked bad to begin with. But for one of your SSDs, the used reserved block count issue, IIRC, is not good. HDDs and SSDs have spare sectors in reserve that the OS, BIOS/UEFI, etc. cannot access, only the drives firmware can. These spare sectors are marked active when other sectors are marked bad, but the drive capacity will not decrease when this happens, which is the purpose for these spare sectors. I could swear I have read somewhere that for SSDs that there is quite a lot of this reserve space (like 10% of the drive's capacity if not more?). Anyway, if I am reading right on one of your drives, all of the spare sectors are gone, meaning that drive is pretty much toast.
> 
> To make sure, download a program called Hard Disk Sentinel, a program I run on all of my systems to monitor HDD/SDD health. It helps to better interpret the error messages. See what it says about the health of the drives, specifically counts of reallocated sectors since the one you are using doesn't show those values for some reason. It should tell you the amount of data that has been read/written to these drives over their life which I am curious to see... it takes ALOT to wear out an SSD unless it is bad out of the box... or something else is causing problems like JPMBOY has stated.
> 
> Hopefully based on the communication errors are indeed based on the SATA cables, but it would be weird IMO to have two bad SATA cables at the same time. If you do replace the SATA cables, use different brand/model ones than the ones you are using now. Alternatively, I am wondering if a SATA controller issue is causing that? If so, that may be related to CPU/RAM/Bus speed overclocking as JPMBOY suggested.
> 
> If it were me, I
> 
> 
> wouldn't bother with a reinstall, etc. until knowing what is going on with your drives. Hard Disk Sentinel will tell you if you should qualify for warranty replacement by its interpretation of the SMART data...


Many thanks for the advice, I have downloaded Hard Disk Sentinel and took some screenshots. Do you see anything out of the ordinary at all???


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## craftyhack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Many thanks for the advice, I have downloaded Hard Disk Sentinel and took some screenshots. Do you see anything out of the ordinary at all???
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Many thanks for the advice, I have downloaded Hard Disk Sentinel and took some screenshots. Do you see anything out of the ordinary at all???
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nope, that drive looks fine, 12TB shouldn't even be close to wearing out the drive either, although that is a fair bit of writing, but given how long you have had the drive, not too out of the ordinary.

What does the other 500GB drive look like in HDD Sentinel?


----------



## bracco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Seriously bro....?


lol....i skipped his spoiler then saw this quote, hahaha. had to click it. so funny.


----------



## DNMock

Been getting absolutely bombed at work lately and haven't been able to keep up with the thread the last few weeks. Has any new or improved bios dropped since Cyclops and Sheyster put out their 425 and 450 TDP bios that max out the voltage?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Been getting absolutely bombed at work lately and haven't been able to keep up with the thread the last few weeks. Has any new or improved bios dropped since Cyclops and Sheyster put out their 425 and 450 TDP bios that max out the voltage?


Still the same bios' since those ones.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Still the same bios' since those ones.


Thought so, much appreciated


----------



## curly haired boy

broke 110 average on valley on air with my rig tonight.

think that's about as far as i want to push - and it's top-10 single gpu range for OCN.







good enough for me.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curly haired boy*
> 
> broke 110 average on valley on air with my rig tonight.
> 
> think that's about as far as i want to push - and it's top-10 single gpu range for OCN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good enough for me.


Get your score up at the Valley thread and be in the top 10 for real.


----------



## mfranco702

well... why not, count me in..


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craftyhack*
> 
> Nope, that drive looks fine, 12TB shouldn't even be close to wearing out the drive either, although that is a fair bit of writing, but given how long you have had the drive, not too out of the ordinary.
> 
> What does the other 500GB drive look like in HDD Sentinel?


I swapped out the SATA cables with brand new ones and I am still getting the communications error message. I suspect that its something to do with those two drives being connected to the Intel port, as I am not getting that error with the other drive I have installed, which is connected to the ASMedia port. Anyways here's the HDD Sentinel scans for my other 840 Evo, which is my gaming drive so many more reads than writes!!! LOL:-


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## curly haired boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Get your score up at the Valley thread and be in the top 10 for real.


this should be good enough


----------



## G227

Just thought I would throw this out there - *the crashes I experienced in Dragon Age Inquisition* were not voltage/power related but it is a combination of the game itself and heat on the GPU. Basically when your GPU goes over 80C (or around that), the game gives you: "DirectX function "GedDeviceRemovedReason" failed with DXGI_ERROR_DEVICE_HUNG (...)" error. So that's why when I was overclocking more it gave me this error.

Simple fix is to push your custom fan curve up. Now I'm able to get stable +250MHz on core without any overvolting.

Might help somebody


----------



## curly haired boy

yeah, i know my OC is limited by mem temp, so i'm hoping i can find a backplate one of these days


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curly haired boy*
> 
> this should be good enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What was your TX clocked at for that run, and what was your cpu at? Just curious
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curly haired boy*
> 
> yeah, i know my OC is limited by mem temp, so i'm hoping i can find a backplate one of these days


Look at the pic in my profile. I have the EK Nickel plated back plate and it works great. It comes with thermal pads for all the memory on the backside, and also has you put thermal pad on the back of the gpu die and in the vrm area as well. Not sure how the painted back plates are, but the nickel plated one will definitely pull the heat away. My temp gun shows about 28c - 35c at the most on the backside of the TX, and trying to get temps in between the back plate and the water block, the most I can get it to say is about 33c in the hottest spot. There's really no room to get a temp reading tho, but I tried lol


----------



## curly haired boy

cpu at 4.6. TX at +1482 if i'm remembering right. honestly, the mem OC does all the work.

i'm waiting for evga to have their water cooling 980 kit back in stock.


----------



## craftyhack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> I swapped out the SATA cables with brand new ones and I am still getting the communications error message. I suspect that its something to do with those two drives being connected to the Intel port, as I am not getting that error with the other drive I have installed, which is connected to the ASMedia port. Anyways here's the HDD Sentinel scans for my other 840 Evo, which is my gaming drive so many more reads than writes!!! LOL:-
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Drive looks good too. On your first drive, it shows that at one time, the used reserve space was down to 1%, but is now back to 100%. Not positive what is up with that, but perhaps sectors that were marked bad were marked OK again? I have an OCZ SSD that is doing that to me right now, but not to that degree(it can take weeks to mark some bad, and then weeks more to mark them OK again). Also on an Intel controller, but I haven't figured out what the problem is yet, but I also have a pretty big OC on that system. Anyway, not the same thing you are seeing though.

Assuming you have all of your BIOS/UEFI including OC settings saved in a profile, perhaps you can reset to defaults, then see if you are still getting the communications issue... I think you are close to figuring this out.


----------



## Rakddon

Will be joining the club in the next few days!!!


----------



## G227

Guys (&girls) - I have few questions about custom bioses - I have been trying to read the forum, but it would be great if you could just verify that I got it correctly:

1) flashing custom bios voids warranty
2) assuming it does, they (say evga) would find out even if I flashed the original bios back if something went wrong (assuming I could







)
3) The EVGA SC version has a different bios than the non-SC version with higher TDP - thus allowing it to go higher with over clocks
4) assuming that's true - if I wanted to stay on stock bios, it would be the best choice for me
And last:
5) Assuming above is true, is there a bios that would not void my warranty on my regular evga TX?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

1) flashing custom bios voids warranty *YES*
2) assuming it does, they (say evga) would find out even if I flashed the original bios back if something went wrong (assuming I could biggrin.gif) *NO*
3) The EVGA SC version has a different bios than the non-SC version with higher TDP - thus allowing it to go higher with over clocks *Not sure about TDP, but the SC bios is pretty good for stock*
4) assuming that's true - if I wanted to stay on stock bios, it would be the best choice for me *Good choice if staying on stock air cooling
* And last:
5) Assuming above is true, is there a bios that would not void my warranty on my regular evga TX? *NO, but I flash anyways and take a chance in pursuit of performance!*


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Guys (&girls) - I have few questions about custom bioses - I have been trying to read the forum, but it would be great if you could just verify that I got it correctly:
> 
> 1) flashing custom bios voids warranty
> 2) assuming it does, they (say evga) would find out even if I flashed the original bios back if something went wrong (assuming I could
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 3) The EVGA SC version has a different bios than the non-SC version with higher TDP - thus allowing it to go higher with over clocks
> 4) assuming that's true - if I wanted to stay on stock bios, it would be the best choice for me
> And last:
> 5) Assuming above is true, is there a bios that would not void my warranty on my regular evga TX?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


It used to be that EVGA didn't care if you flashed your titan with a custom bios or not. Plenty of people in titan original have cards replaced by EVGA even with customs bios on it. Not sure this policy have changed. As per choice of the best bios for you it depends on your system and if the cards are under water or not. I am running a modified version of cyclops bios that I found was the best on keeping cards stable and achieving the best OC. I tuned down the core voltage to 1.25 and 1404 mhz for 24/7 use. If you (or anyone else want the modified bios I can post it here) but current bioses are available at the OP.


----------



## DeathAngel74

EVGA told me even if the card starts to go bad due to overclocking, just flash the original bios ASAP and RMA the card.


----------



## G227

Thanks a lot for answers!

I see - For now I'm going to stay on air - but eventually am thinking of going for water - mainly due to the noise these cards output above ~65% fan speed. On water I was even thinking of installing the EVGA 980 AIO as I am a beginner and that seemed easier.

So if I decided to go for water and strip down the regular cooler - does that void the warranty? I mean if I were to put the stock cooler back on should something go horribly wrong







- is there like a screw with this-will-void-your-warranty sticker on it?

As per flashing the bios - from what I gather the EVGA SC 425w is the best for staying on air? Or the one that says max air. I'm - like I said - new to this, so naturally a little hesitant so I don't brick £860







. I would follow the instruction on page one - but is there anything I should be especially careful of?

Thanks again!


----------



## opt33

You basically just need to return the titanx to its purchased state prior to rma. Ie put stock cooler back on, flash the bios back... unless card becomes not flashable then that may be an issue.

Either bios you mentioned will be fine on air. The only real difference in SC bios versus regular is base clock is higher, but what really matters is boost clock, that is the speed at load. So either will be fine and result in same OC. TDP is same on SC/vanilla stock, but 425SC mod is nice in that you wont throttle in most situations even without messing with slider. All other changes between 2 (other than base clock) can be changed in bios, ie fixing greyed boost limit by fixing values that evga changed in boost states tabs, etc.


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curly haired boy*
> 
> cpu at 4.6. TX at +1482 if i'm remembering right. honestly, the mem OC does all the work.
> 
> i'm waiting for evga to have their water cooling 980 kit back in stock.


What do you run the memory at? Or what's the highest stable memory clock you've gotten? I'm always scared to go too high with memory. Seen a few times artifacts once set too high and then the card always had artifacts from then on even with stock memory clocks. So I've been a little easy on my memory tuning but I did go up to +250mhz on it with +250mhz on the core with all stock volts, haven't even check the overvoltage box yet. This had my card at 1452mhz core and 7500mhz memory. Didn't get any throttle down at all in Valley 1.0. Maybe I'll go a little higher and try again. TX is only hitting like 42c but it's pretty warm in my place today 78f (25.5c) so ambient is warm. These dame TX's overclock like crazy tho. A LOT more than my 780ti's would. Having fun with this card









Up top in the corner when the benchmark is running it said 1642mhz on the core? is it not reading the TX correctly?


----------



## curly haired boy

mem was running at +540, so 8080 MHz effective


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curly haired boy*
> 
> mem was running at +540, so 8080 MHz effective


NICE!! When you are running Valley 1.0 with the titan X, does it show way higher gpu clock speed up in the right hand corner? Mine was showing like 1642mhz when it was only at 1452mhz boosted. LOL, Is that just a bug with the Valley 1.0 or am I just seeing something strange?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> NICE!! When you are running Valley 1.0 with the titan X, does it show way higher gpu clock speed up in the right hand corner? Mine was showing like 1642mhz when it was only at 1452mhz boosted. LOL, Is that just a bug with the Valley 1.0 or am I just seeing something strange?


pretty normal for valley. its been that way for a long time now. it is usual for valley to show wrong clock readings.


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> pretty normal for valley. its been that way for a long time now. it is usual for valley to show wrong clock readings.


Gotcha. Wasn't sure. I haven't had Valley installed for a long time so I don't remember really. Thanks


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> You basically just need to return the titanx to its purchased state prior to rma. Ie put stock cooler back on, flash the bios back... unless card becomes not flashable then that may be an issue.
> 
> Either bios you mentioned will be fine on air. The only real difference in SC bios versus regular is base clock is higher, but what really matters is boost clock, that is the speed at load. So either will be fine and result in same OC. TDP is same on SC/vanilla stock, but 425SC mod is nice in that you wont throttle in most situations even without messing with slider. All other changes between 2 (other than base clock) can be changed in bios, ie fixing greyed boost limit by fixing values that evga changed in boost states tabs, etc.


I see. I just did some new OC testing and figured that I can get +200MHz on core & +500MHz on memory stable at 110% TDP and no added voltage. That or +210MHz on core and +400MHz on memory which is like 1fps worse. As soon as I go above +210MHz on core I get crashes - regardless if I put in additional voltage (through Precision X) - which, in combination with the fact that I basically run 102-110% power all the time (overlay) has me thinking that indeed the TDP is what is holding me back.

So my question is - if I get the better TDP bios, what kind of improvements could I realistically expect? I know - every card is different







- but assuming it was "average" (granted no such thing) running on air and I didn't want to push my cooler past 80% (currently running at 75% keeping the card at 76C because at 80 I get instability in DAI). I guess I'm asking if its worth it for me given the fact I have those two limitations (80% air cooler).

Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> What do you run the memory at? Or what's the highest stable memory clock you've gotten? I'm always scared to go too high with memory. Seen a few times artifacts once set too high and then the card always had artifacts from then on even with stock memory clocks. So I've been a little easy on my memory tuning but I did go up to +250mhz on it with +250mhz on the core with all stock volts, haven't even check the overvoltage box yet. This had my card at 1452mhz core and 7500mhz memory. Didn't get any throttle down at all in Valley 1.0. Maybe I'll go a little higher and try again. TX is only hitting like 42c but it's pretty warm in my place today 78f (25.5c) so ambient is warm. These dame TX's overclock like crazy tho. A LOT more than my 780ti's would. Having fun with this card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up top in the corner when the benchmark is running it said 1642mhz on the core? is it not reading the TX correctly?


As per above - I can get +200MHz on core and +500MHz on memory stable (I could try to crank it up a little on both). But this should tell you that every card is different. You on one hand can - using same settings (no overvolt, just 110%power) get +250MHz on core, while I can +210MHz with +220 being unstable - while my memory OC seem to be better being stable at +500MHz. Additonally your power usage seem to be way more efficient than mine - even if I do no memory OC and just +210MHz on core, I draw between 102-110 majority of the time, while you seem to draw less :/








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> pretty normal for valley. its been that way for a long time now. it is usual for valley to show wrong clock readings.


+1


----------



## ryanallan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> EVGA told me even if the card starts to go bad due to overclocking, just flash the original bios ASAP and RMA the card.


This is why I waited for 2 weeks while my local store restocked their EVGA Titan X's - even though they had a couple Asus cards ready to go.


----------



## MsNikita

Hmm... How come 3Dmark not show the overclock speed of the VRAM and Clock?

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4723519


----------



## SteezyTN

Can my TX SC just get delivered already









It's coming on Tuesday, and the waterblock and backplate are coming Thursday.

I have so much studying for class though, but still. This is way more important...









Not really. College is more important, but I just want my TX!


----------



## DADDYDC650

What do you folks think of my 3dmark Firestrike score? Got my 3770k @4.8Ghz and my TX @ 1500/8.2Ghz. Is the score about right where I should be? Wondering if my aging z67 mobo and 3770k is bottlenecking my card.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4739167


----------



## MsNikita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> What do you folks think of my 3dmark Firestrike score? Got my 3770k @4.8Ghz and my TX @ 1500/8.2Ghz. Is the score about right where I should be? Wondering if my aging z67 mobo and 3770k is bottlenecking my card.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4739167


Could be better


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraNEO*
> 
> Could be better


How so? What should I be scoring?


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> I see. I just did some new OC testing and figured that I can get +200MHz on core & +500MHz on memory stable at 110% TDP and no added voltage. That or +210MHz on core and +400MHz on memory which is like 1fps worse. As soon as I go above +210MHz on core I get crashes - regardless if I put in additional voltage (through Precision X) - which, in combination with the fact that I basically run 102-110% power all the time (overlay) has me thinking that indeed the TDP is what is holding me back.
> 
> So my question is - if I get the better TDP bios, what kind of improvements could I realistically expect? I know - every card is different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - but assuming it was "average" (granted no such thing) running on air and I didn't want to push my cooler past 80% (currently running at 75% keeping the card at 76C because at 80 I get instability in DAI). I guess I'm asking if its worth it for me given the fact I have those two limitations (80% air cooler).
> 
> Thanks!
> As per above - I can get +200MHz on core and +500MHz on memory stable (I could try to crank it up a little on both). But this should tell you that every card is different. You on one hand can - using same settings (no overvolt, just 110%power) get +250MHz on core, while I can +210MHz with +220 being unstable - while my memory OC seem to be better being stable at +500MHz. Additonally your power usage seem to be way more efficient than mine - even if I do no memory OC and just +210MHz on core, I draw between 102-110 majority of the time, while you seem to draw less :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1


I haven't tried going past +250mhz on the memory at all. It could do +500mhz possibly, I just haven't tried. Like I've said before, I'm not a big fan on going to high with the memory on my GPU's anymore. Have had cards go bad and would artifact no matter what after that point. My OG titan did that from putting the memory up too high for 1 benchmark. I saw artifacts in the benchmark and shut it down real fast, but still was bad after that even at stock memory clocks. Had to RMA that card to get a new one and was all good again. So I just try to be careful, but from all the reviews I read, everyone is getting +400mhz at the least on the TX or more. I don't think I've seen one review say they got less then +400mhz, and all were about +200-220mhz on the core. So I'm sure I got more room to go higher on memory, but will take it slow







.. Once the Witcher 3 comes out and if I need some more power, I may go for a higher overclock then if need be. Maybe try for something like +250mhz core and +400mhz on the memory. Right now my high overclock for gaming is +150mhz core and +200mhz mem. All this is on stock volts too. I haven't even touched the voltage yet.

Thanks for the info tho








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraNEO*
> 
> Hmm... How come 3Dmark not show the overclock speed of the VRAM and Clock?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4723519


That seems like a real low score for 2 Titan X's in SLI. My 2 780ti's in SLI that I just pulled off my setup scored 18,491 on Firestrike. Something is odd with that run. I don't think your cards were overclocked at all for that run. Maybe what you're seeing in the benchmark is right for clock speeds. 2 Titan X's in SLI should be way faster than 2 780ti's.

Here was my 780ti sli run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraNEO*
> 
> Hmm... How come 3Dmark not show the overclock speed of the VRAM and Clock?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4723519


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> How so? What should I be scoring?


I'm pretty sure that was sarcasm LOL


----------



## DADDYDC650

You don't play with someone's emotions like that on OCN. I was already planning my Skylake build!


----------



## Dark

Local Microcenter had 10 evga Titan X's come in today @ $999, stopped by to grab one, swapped it with my 980 sli setup and love it. Headed back to Microcenter tomorrow to pick up another.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dark*
> 
> Local Microcenter had 10 evga Titan X's come in today @ $999, stopped by to grab one, swapped it with my 980 sli setup and love it. Headed back to Microcenter tomorrow to pick up another.


I may pick up another from TigerDirect, and I haven't even received my first one yet









I'm upgrading from 6GB 780 SLI because I sold them on eBay and made $1100 for them.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Wonder if I can get hit 18k in firestrike with my current rig. I can get my proc up to 4.9Ghz. Hmm..... I doubt it.... hmmm..


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dark*
> 
> Local Microcenter had 10 evga Titan X's come in today @ $999, stopped by to grab one, swapped it with my 980 sli setup and love it. Headed back to Microcenter tomorrow to pick up another.


I just got done texting back and forth with one of my Microcenter sales guys asking about why they aren't putting the Titan X's up on the website showing stock. He told me they are keeping them off the website because they don't want other companies buying them up and raising the prices on them. Interesting I'd say. So If you are wanting a Titan X and you live close to a Microcenter, just stop in and ask them if they have any in stock and you may be able to get one. I think it's strange that they are doing that, and I'm not sure how long they will be doing that, but hey, if it keeps the price down I'm for it. Just thought I'd share what I was told.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Wonder if I can get hit 18k in firestrike with my current rig. I can get my proc up to 4.9Ghz. Hmm..... I doubt it.... hmmm..


Crank some extra voltage into it and run that sucka up to 18k







.. YOU CAN DOOOOO IT!!! LOL
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dark*
> 
> Local Microcenter had 10 evga Titan X's come in today @ $999, stopped by to grab one, swapped it with my 980 sli setup and love it. Headed back to Microcenter tomorrow to pick up another.


Microcenter's get their stock on Tuesdays and Thursdays (at least the Mayfield Ohio store). Very strange that you say they got 10 in today when it's a Sunday and there's no shipping what so ever on Sundays LOL. I think they had them for a few days and might have been lazy to open the boxes or something.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Microcenter's get their stock on Tuesdays and Thursdays (at least the Mayfield Ohio store). Very strange that you say they got 10 in today when it's a Sunday and there's no shipping what so ever on Sundays LOL. I think they had them for a few days and might have been lazy to open the boxes or something.


NY / NJ stores have many in stock since friday...and selling pretty quickly.


----------



## curly haired boy

yeah, i asked my contacts at MC and that's how i got my TX. evga for sure


----------



## shadow85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> yeah, I love the 540 air. Here's what it looked like for 4 days LOL. Will have the Titan X under water in 2 days tho.
> 
> 
> 
> Before that it looked like this for a week and a half LMAO


What coolers are you using on the GPU's there and are they Titan X cards?


----------



## deadwidesmile

Posted this in the Valley thread... but, hey, I figured it would peak interest. ASIC's of 62% lol. This is on stock BIOS and only half the voltage via PX16.

I love this card.

And before anyone asks, it's on a full EK setup.



Really want to break that 4700.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

WOOP WOOP!!!!!!!!!!









I believe I have solved the mystery of why my 2 cards are OCing badly. I have discovered my rookie error and why it has occurred. Being a novice at GPU flashing I copied JP's instructions for SLi flashing from the OP, (I see you have updated them now). As I have followed the instructions to the letter and in numerical order, the issue is this instruction "5) type nvflash -i0 --save {name.rom}"

Anyone worked it out yet???









By issuing that command it tells NVFlash to save the current BIOS/rom on that card and over-write it to the folder which you are flashing from - ergo the NVFlash folder. Which obviously changes the settings from a modified BIOS back to the cards existing stock BIOS. Which meant that as I had issued that command, I had over-written the BIOS I was trying to flash too from modified back to stock. So I had two different BIOSes on my cards and therefore one card was holding the other back. So after pulling an all-nighter to finally get to the bottom of this, I hope to have some even better results to share, after I awake from some well earned zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.

Anyways I am older and wiser now and hopefully by sharing my troubles, someone else may learn from them and not make the same mistake? But to avoid any confusion in the future may I suggest an amendment to the instructions please. Eg. The save command over-writes the rom file in the folder you are flashing from, with your cards current rom file. So others do not get to share my frustrations and many hours of diagnosing and searching for answers!!!









I will also post this on the NVFlash thread too.


----------



## Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Microcenter's get their stock on Tuesdays and Thursdays (at least the Mayfield Ohio store). Very strange that you say they got 10 in today when it's a Sunday and there's no shipping what so ever on Sundays LOL. I think they had them for a few days and might have been lazy to open the boxes or something.


Fairly certain the one near me is the same but they didn't show any stock until Yesterday.

Not going to argue, just happy they have 'em









But, I wouldn't be surprised if Nvidia is pushing a bunch out now just before the 980ti release.


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> WOOP WOOP!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I believe I have solved the mystery of why my 2 cards are OCing badly. I have discovered my rookie error and why it has occurred. Being a novice at GPU flashing I copied JP's instructions for SLi flashing from the OP, (I see you have updated them now). As I have followed the instructions to the letter and in numerical order, the issue is this instruction "5) type nvflash -i0 --save {name.rom}"
> 
> Anyone worked it out yet???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By issuing that command it tells NVFlash to save the current BIOS/rom on that card and over-write it to the folder which you are flashing from - ergo the NVFlash folder. Which obviously changes the settings from a modified BIOS back to the cards existing stock BIOS. Which meant that as I had issued that command, I had over-written the BIOS I was trying to flash too from modified back to stock. So I had two different BIOSes on my cards and therefore one card was holding the other back. So after pulling an all-nighter to finally get to the bottom of this, I hope to have some even better results to share, after I awake from some well earned zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.
> 
> Anyways I am older and wiser now and hopefully by sharing my troubles, someone else may learn from them and not make the same mistake. But to avoid any confusion in the future may I suggest an amendment to the instructions please. Eg. The save command over-writes the rom file in the folder you are flashing from, with your cards current rom file. So others do not get to share my frustrations and many hours of diagnosing and searching for answers!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will also post this on the NVFlash thread too.


Good job, will be nice to know with my second tx on the way. Have fun OCing.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> WOOP WOOP!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe I have solved the mystery of why my 2 cards are OCing badly. I have discovered my rookie error and why it has occurred. Being a novice at GPU flashing I copied JP's instructions for SLi flashing from the OP, (I see you have updated them now). As I have followed the instructions to the letter and in numerical order, the issue is this instruction "5) type nvflash -i0 --save {name.rom}"
> 
> Anyone worked it out yet???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By issuing that command it tells NVFlash to save the current BIOS/rom on that card and over-write it to the folder which you are flashing from - ergo the NVFlash folder. Which obviously changes the settings from a modified BIOS back to the cards existing stock BIOS. Which meant that as I had issued that command, I had over-written the BIOS I was trying to flash too from modified back to stock. So I had two different BIOSes on my cards and therefore one card was holding the other back. So after pulling an all-nighter to finally get to the bottom of this, I hope to have some even better results to share, after I awake from some well earned zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.
> 
> Anyways I am older and wiser now and hopefully by sharing my troubles, someone else may learn from them and not make the same mistake. But to avoid any confusion in the future may I suggest an amendment to the instructions please. Eg. The save command over-writes the rom file in the folder you are flashing from, with your cards current rom file. So others do not get to share my frustrations and many hours of diagnosing and searching for answers!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will also post this on the NVFlash thread too.


Erm, I don't think you can "have two BIOSes on a card" and "hold each other back" - I think that would mean you have overwritten your "new" BIOS with the stock one from the card and flashed actually stock BIOS over stock BIOS. So - you've changed exactly nothing, but thinking you did.

If the file name is identical, of course.


----------



## alancsalt

CYBER-SNIPA said
Quote:


> two different BIOSes on my card*s* and therefore one card was holding the other back.


----------



## intrigger

Hi gents,

a quick question. I have 4 Titan Xs (still sealed, had them for a month!!), as my build is not yet ready, however I am at the stage where I can at least test them, before putting them under water (have Ek blocks and backplates at the ready).

Is the following enough testing enough before putting on the waterblocks?:

1) plug each card individually (one by one). Test 3dmark etc.. check approx. max overclock for each card separately
2) Plug all 4 cards in together and check that 4 way-sli works, plus potentially check maximum overclock when in sli

Thanks in advance for your input...


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> CYBER-SNIPA said


OH, soo







Sorry


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> WOOP WOOP!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe I have solved the mystery of why my 2 cards are OCing badly. I have discovered my rookie error and why it has occurred. Being a novice at GPU flashing I copied JP's instructions for SLi flashing from the OP, (I see you have updated them now). As I have followed the instructions to the letter and in numerical order, the issue is this instruction "5) type nvflash -i0 --save {name.rom}"
> 
> Anyone worked it out yet???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By issuing that command it tells NVFlash to save the current BIOS/rom on that card and over-write it to the folder which you are flashing from - ergo the NVFlash folder. Which obviously changes the settings from a modified BIOS back to the cards existing stock BIOS. Which meant that as I had issued that command, I had over-written the BIOS I was trying to flash too from modified back to stock. So I had two different BIOSes on my cards and therefore one card was holding the other back. So after pulling an all-nighter to finally get to the bottom of this, I hope to have some even better results to share, after I awake from some well earned zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.
> 
> Anyways I am older and wiser now and hopefully by sharing my troubles, someone else may learn from them and not make the same mistake. But to avoid any confusion in the future may I suggest an amendment to the instructions please. Eg. The save command over-writes the rom file in the folder you are flashing from, with your cards current rom file. So others do not get to share my frustrations and many hours of diagnosing and searching for answers!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will also post this on the NVFlash thread too.


lol -sorry if it was unclear. You should have just PM'ed me with the specifics of the problem.
Yes, if you do not rename the bios you are saving or use a different name for the bios you are loading, it will over write any file bearing the same name in that folder (it's a DOS thing). Save using A DIFFERENT BIOS FILE NAME from any in that folder... like "oembios1.rom" for the save. The command is correct, and you used it correctly - it did exactly what you told it to do.








Good to know you sorted it out.

Edit: Hey, @szeged - where's that link for the entry form?


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> What coolers are you using on the GPU's there and are they Titan X cards?


Well those were my 780ti's in Sli. First I had the Kraken G10's with Corsair H55's in push/pull doing pretty good at 45c max load on both gpu's. Then I was board and wanted to go back to a full custom loop instead and put the EK PE 240mm and 360mm rads in with 2 pumps and ordered the Aquacomputers Kryographics water blocks for the 780ti's because I found them for only $59.99 each USD. Max temps dropped to 37/38c with the custom loop. Had those in my system for onlly 4 days and a buddy wanted to buy them off me since I had his pc apart for a case change and redoing the water loop.

Now I have the Titan X (just 1 so far) under water with the Nickel plated water block and back plate from EK. Loving it. You can see a pic of that in my profile if you want.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol -sorry if it was unclear. You should have just PM'ed me with the specifics of the problem.
> Yes, if you do not rename the bios you are saving or use a different name for the bios you are loading, it will over write any file bearing the same name in that folder (it's a DOS thing). Save using A DIFFERENT BIOS FILE NAME from any in that folder... like "oembios1.rom" for the save. The command is correct, and you used it correctly - it did exactly what you told it to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know you sorted it out.
> 
> Edit: Hey, @szeged - where's that link for the entry form?


should i make it bigger and flash rainbow colors?


----------



## marc0053

Anyone noticed that with 2x sli TX in firestrike combined scene that FPS is similar to 1x TX performance?
I wonder if my PSU is causing this (EVGA 1300)? Reading 1,100 Watts with custom bios at 1.274V during the 1st scene.


Update: It doesn't seem that GPU is doing any work under gpu-z load.


----------



## Hambone07si

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Anyone noticed that with 2x sli TX in firestrike combined scene that FPS is similar to 1x TX performance?
> I wonder if my PSU is causing this (EVGA 1300)? Reading 1,100 Watts with custom bios at 1.274V during the 1st scene.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update: It doesn't seem that GPU is doing any work under gpu-z load.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You should NOT be pulling 1100 watts with 2 titan x's in sli. I'm running a 4790K at 4.6ghz and just 1 Titan X and with it overclocked to 1452mhz on the core, I'm only pulling 430w total from the wall. A 2nd titan X shouldn't push you another 670 watts. That's an insane amount of power from a card like the Titan X. Even with a custom bios. The cards can't even pull that much power unless you soldered in a power board to them and added more 8pin psu connectors right? With my 2 780ti's in sli with custom bios I was pulling around 750w total when overclocked. That's about where 2 Titan's should be as well. Just curious cus that's a lot of power there. I have a full custom loop with 6 fans and 2 pumps going too for the total of 430w under FS load.

Just saw you're are running your power limit at 200% ?!?!?!?! Good way to have your nice $1,000 gpus go up in smoke, just sayin. There's no reason really to be going more then what the card can pull from the PCI-E slot (75w), 6pin (75w), 8pin (150w), 300w total. Why you would want to let your VRM's try to pull 500-600w is great way to blow them up. I'll take the cards if you really don't want them


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*


Well I'm running an i7 5960x @ 4.9 GHz + all this stuff...lol
What I'm putting these Titans through is nothing compared to winter time.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol -sorry if it was unclear. You should have just PM'ed me with the specifics of the problem.
> Yes, if you do not rename the bios you are saving or use a different name for the bios you are loading, it will over write any file bearing the same name in that folder (it's a DOS thing). Save using A DIFFERENT BIOS FILE NAME from any in that folder... like "oembios1.rom" for the save. The command is correct, and you used it correctly - it did exactly what you told it to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know you sorted it out.
> 
> Edit: Hey, @szeged - where's that link for the entry form?


Yep LOL you are absolutely right, my command was executed exactly as instructed! I've learned about flashing the hard way, but at least I have discovered some of its pit-falls. And I am definitely older and wiser for the experience. I read your instructions as being save > 0, flash > 1, flash > 0, which obviously caused the problem as you have correctly stated. But like I also said you might wanna alter that line for future flashers!!!









P.S. Thanks for all your help with this problem - much appreciated!!!


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Well I'm running an i7 5960x @ 4.9 GHz + all this stuff...lol
> What I'm putting these Titans through is nothing compared to winter time.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


GEEEZ man!! I don't think you have enough stuff hooked up to that pc. That surely isn't enough rad space at all. You are in the minor leagues with that puny little rad







.

Why you need so much rad tho really? My 240mm and 360mm had my i7 and 2 780ti's running nice and cool with no issues at all. That just seems like OVERKILL TO THE EXTREME lol. Is that doing anything better for your overclocks compared to say a 240mm and 360mm, or 2 360mm's?


----------



## Ayahuasca

Some people get a little crazy with overclocking.

I could not use my PC in a mess like that, my OCD would take over.


----------



## B-rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ayahuasca*
> 
> Some people get a little crazy with overclocking.
> 
> I could not use my PC in a mess like that, my OCD would take over.


Same, what would the ladies think? Thats what i always tell myself at least...its effectivness is unknown.


----------



## Hambone07si

Agreed. That is a LOT overboard lol. And if my 240mm and 360mm could keep my 780ti's (which are just about the same heat wise) under 40c max load temp benching, I don't see why you would want to go with so much more for no difference in overclocking tho. Even if those rads could make sure you water was back at ambient temp for sure before going back in your system, that would only shave 1 or 2c off at most. My water temp is pretty much back at ambient temp with just my 2 rads, that fit INSIDE my 540 air







. That's just to much stuff laying there for my liking as well. This is OCN and we do things to the EXTREME tho so I can see where he's coming from. I had a $5,000 beer chiller (was given to me from a friend that owns a bar, I just had to buy the thermostat for it) hooked up to my pc for a while for doing some crazy benching when I had my 980x and Tri Sli Gtx480's. That was chilled water tho and I could see the temp to whatever I wanted to. It would go down to -5f by the setting on the thermostat I installed to the chiller. It was fun, but you can only go so low before condensation starts and will end your fun real quick if not careful.

We all can get a little crazy around here


----------



## Kidam101

Rolf I havent plugged my SLI yet (waiting on Ensourced for cables) and when I saw you were pulling 1100w you got me concerned big time. I'm running a 1000w Seasonic plat and was scared ,... then then I saw the pictures:


----------



## marc0053

I have 4 big rad setup in total, 2 for daily rig, 1 with dedicated antifreeze/isopropyl alcohol/distilled water loop for outside winter temp benching and 1 spare for spare bench rig in the garage. Got them all for a good price. Going from 1 to 2 big rads with 1 gpu is about a 7-8 degree C in reduction of loaded gpu temps at around 42 C to 35 C and adding a 3rd went from 35C to 30C. Not a huge deal but every degree C counts in benching. All these rads + fans is about the price of 1 Titan X...lol. I have 3 mcp50x and about 35 fans and at full rpm and pump load it pulls about 100 to 150 Watts in addition to my pc hardware.

It's all for SCIENCE!!!!


----------



## Hambone07si

That's really strange that you see such a huge drop in temps every time you add a rad. My water temps do NOT raise that much at all. Water going in my card is only 1c cooler than the water coming out of my card LOL. I would see no difference at all by adding 1, 2, or 10 more 360mm rads. My water is already at ambient temp LOL. Unless your fans are not cooling the water down enough then I could see your water temp dropping with more rads. Efficiency is KEY


----------



## tommi6o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Well I'm running an i7 5960x @ 4.9 GHz + all this stuff...lol
> What I'm putting these Titans through is nothing compared to winter time.


At what voltage are you running your 5960x?


----------



## marc0053

For bench only I run it at 1.46V and 4.5 GHZ @ 1.23 V 24/7


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Anyone noticed that with 2x sli TX in firestrike combined scene that FPS is similar to 1x TX performance?
> I wonder if my PSU is causing this (EVGA 1300)? Reading 1,100 Watts with custom bios at 1.274V during the 1st scene.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update: It doesn't seem that GPU is doing any work under gpu-z load.


Same here @ 1080P. Extreme is scaling well for Combined tho. Must be something with the driver.. or 1080P is just fading.









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







lol - you posting power use is scaring a few folks.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Yep LOL you are absolutely right, my command was executed exactly as instructed! I've learned about flashing the hard way, but at least I have discovered some of its pit-falls. And I am definitely older and wiser for the experience. I read your instructions as being save > 0, flash > 1, flash > 0, which obviously caused the problem as you have correctly stated. But like I also said you might wanna alter that line for future flashers!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Thanks for all your help with this problem - much appreciated!!!


Szeged would have to mod the OP, but probably only after the issue becomes more frequent.. The problem you experienced can only be caused if the save name happens to be the same as the name of the modified bios one is flashing to... and that should never be the case. Otherwise one's "rom" library will become a mystery for sure.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> should i make it bigger and flash rainbow colors?


Pink and flashing if would please









glad you found the problem @CYBER-SNIPA.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> For bench only I run it at 1.46V and *4.5 GHZ @ 1.23 V 24/7*


There is no way your 5960X is running *completely stable* at only 1.23v for 4.5 Ghz unless you haven't actually stress tested it with a variety of programs or you arguably have THE golden chip of the century...


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Same here @ 1080P. Extreme is scaling well for Combined tho. Must be something with the driver.. or 1080P is just fading.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol - you posting power use is scaring a few folks.


Thanks for confirming this jpmboy. I also noticed that 3d mark 11 performance does the same in the combined scene in windows 7. I also tried firestrike normal in windows 7 and it still doesn't scall well in combined for 2x sli. Heaven extreme HWbot version is also terrible for 2x scaling.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> There is no way your 5960X is running *completely stable* at only 1.23v for 4.5 Ghz unless you haven't actually stress tested it with a variety of programs or you arguably have THE golden chip of the century...


1.25V for 4.5 here. realbench, HCI memtest, AID64, bench.. etc stable. Close, but not as good as Marc's







chip.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Thanks for confirming this jpmboy. I also noticed that 3d mark 11 performance does the same in the combined scene in windows 7. I also tried firestrike normal in windows 7 and it still doesn't scall well in combined for 2x sli. *Heaven extreme HWbot version* is also terrible for 2x scaling.


Oh I know! I basically gave up on Bot Heaven in SLI. 3dMK11 is even worse under W8.1. Kills the physics score in SLI.

On another note, *this* seems to be a pretty good benchmark for the TX. At least with a couple of quick runs I had to lower clocks vs unigine. Use preset "max" at 1080P 1440P and 4K.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> *1.25V for 4.5 here*. realbench, HCI memtest, AID64, bench.. etc stable. Close, but not as good as Marc's chip.
> Oh I know! I basically gave up on Bot Heaven in SLI. 3dMK11 is even worse under W8.1. Kills the physics score in SLI.
> 
> On another note, *this* seems to be a pretty good benchmark for the TX. At least with a couple of quick runs I had to lower clocks vs unigine. Use preset "max" at 1080P 1440P and 4K.


But even that is far more believable than 1.23v...i'm not questioning his claims based on his possible testing methodologies but rather, from the extremely large sample size of what 5960Xs have been able to hit 4.5 Ghz with...I know you're both on the Haswell-E leaderboards, but even those tallies are all at ~1.29v average for 4.5 Ghz for REVs/Deluxes...which is why I mentioned that 4.5 Ghz fully stable at only 1.23v would be *far beyond* a "golden chip" at this point...it'd be like literally 1-in-a-million...


----------



## 486DX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> But even that is far more believable than 1.23v...i'm not questioning his claims based on his possible testing methodologies but rather, from the extremely large sample size of what 5960Xs have been able to hit 4.5 Ghz with...I know you're both on the Haswell-E leaderboards, but even those tallies are all at ~1.29v average for 4.5 Ghz for REVs/Deluxes...which is why I mentioned that 4.5 Ghz fully stable at only 1.23v would be *far beyond* a "golden chip" at this point...it'd be like literally 1-in-a-million...


1.25 sounds reasonable, 1.29 should be easy enough. I'm on Haswell-E, only a 5820k but I've got 4.5 stable in Prime at 1.29. Hell I'm currently using 1.275. I haven't tried Aida.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ayahuasca*
> 
> Some people get a little crazy with overclocking.
> 
> I could not use my PC in a mess like that, my OCD would take over.


better brace yourself.









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> But even that is far more believable than 1.23v...i'm not questioning his claims based on his possible testing methodologies but rather, from the extremely large sample size of what 5960Xs have been able to hit 4.5 Ghz with...I know you're both on the Haswell-E leaderboards, but even those tallies are all at ~1.29v average for 4.5 Ghz for REVs/Deluxes...which is why I mentioned that 4.5 Ghz fully stable at only 1.23v would be *far beyond* a "golden chip" at this point...it'd be like literally 1-in-a-million...


nah - Mydog and devilhead have the 1:1,000,000 chips.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *486DX*
> 
> 1.25 sounds reasonable, 1.29 should be easy enough. I'm on Haswell-E, only a 5820k but I've got 4.5 stable in *Prime* at 1.29. I haven't tried Aida.


right - avoid p95 with AVX and FM3 instruction sets if you have a 8-core processor.. on a 4-core... probably okay.


----------



## rt123

There is another new guy in the Haswell-e thread that has a 4.7Ghz stable 5960X.


----------



## MunneY

Mine will do 4.5 at 1.27 lol. For full encodes i just gove it 1.3 to be sure


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Pink and flashing if would please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glad you found the problem @CYBER-SNIPA.


Well the good news is I have solved the flashing problem, but alas no matter what I try these EVGA cards just don't wanna go any higher than the +88Mhz 1215 Core/1304 Boost OC. I tried all of the air BIOSes and they just don't like any extra volts, I guess I have just hit the top limit of their silicon? So anyways I am done with them and their all boxed up ready to be shipped back to EVGA for a big fat refund!!!









In the meantime I had two MSI cards delivered on Saturday, as I needed something to compare these two duff cards against, plus I also expected the EVGA cards to fail anyways. And as all cards are covered under the 14 day money back guarantee, it was an easy decision. And boy-oh-boy talk about chalk & cheese, these new MSI cards OC to 1250 Core/ 1339 Boost on the stock BIOS. They also have a bit higher ASIC qualities too, so now I'm keen to see how much further they will go!!!











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## unreality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Well the good news is I have solved the flashing problem, but alas no matter what I try these EVGA cards just don't wanna go any higher than the +88Mhz 1215 Core/1304 Boost OC. I tried all of the air BIOSes and they just don't like any extra volts, I guess I have just hit the top limit of their silicon? So anyways I am done with them and their all boxed up ready to be shipped back to EVGA for a big fat refund!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the meantime I had two MSI cards delivered on Saturday, as I needed something to compare these two duff cards against, plus I also expected the EVGA cards to fail anyways. And as all cards are covered under the 14 day money back guarantee, it was an easy decision. And boy-oh-boy talk about chalk & cheese, these new MSI cards OC to 1250 Core/ 1339 Boost on the stock BIOS. So now I'm keen to see how much further they will go!!!


did you check the ASIC of the cards?

My first EVGA oced to 1420 Stock Voltage. 67% ASIC
My second EVGA ocs to 1470 Stock Voltage. 74,1% ASIC

The card doesnt like to go any higher though, even if i add some volts. But im really satisfied to play at 1400+ with Stock voltage. I really prefer this to 1500+ with additional voltage needed which will fry my card sooner or later







so no need to complain


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Mine will do 4.5 at 1.27 lol. For full encodes i just gove it 1.3 to be sure


Lol - I do the same. Get it stable to a few stressors then add 20mV just to lock it down.









Here's a nice little benchmark... looks a bit too fantasy for my tastes but does warm things up a bit:
1323/7800


----------



## DADDYDC650

Hit 17560 in Firestrike with my current rig at 4.7Ghz and my TX @ 1518/8Ghz. Didn't want to push the TX any harder just yet. One day I'll flash a higher voltage BIOS.....

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4746502


----------



## Klunt Bumskrint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Hit 17560 in Firestrike with my current rig at 4.7Ghz and my TX @ 1518/8Ghz. Didn't want to push the TX any harder just yet. One day I'll flash a higher voltage BIOS.....
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4746502


Sup...


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klunt Bumskrint*
> 
> Sup...


OOooooh snap! LoL!


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Hit 17560 in Firestrike with my current rig at 4.7Ghz and my TX @ 1518/8Ghz. Didn't want to push the TX any harder just yet. One day I'll flash a higher voltage BIOS.....
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4746502


You just wait, I have my second tx on it's way from TigerDirect with that nice little discount. It's even... "Superclocked" lol, hopefully the SC cards are binned and I can beat my 74% non SC atm


----------



## Klunt Bumskrint

9017 Firestrike Ultra Nyte


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Hit 17560 in Firestrike with my current rig at 4.7Ghz and my TX @ 1518/8Ghz. Didn't want to push the TX any harder just yet. One day I'll flash a higher voltage BIOS.....
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4746502


Nice run man! Good score for a single TX. I haven't clocked mine that high yet. I'm kinda taking it slow with mine as well. Getting a nice feel for the card. But I did run FS at 1452mhz core and 7500mhz mem. Only have gone +250mhz on both core and memory so far and haven't tried any higher. It passed FS and all the other benches I ran with it. That's all on stock volts and stock bios. I will most likely make a custom bios for me like I did with my 780ti's just for 120% power limit and that's all. Just so it doesn't throttle at all. 1452mhz is pretty much as far as I can go with the stock 110%. These cards are so much fun. They just keep going and going. It's pretty ridiculous. I'm tempted to get another and get the same nickel block and back plate cuz the Microcenter by me has 3 more in stock. so tempting









Great run tho








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> You just wait, I have my second tx on it's way from TigerDirect with that nice little discount. It's even... "Superclocked" lol, hopefully the SC cards are binned and I can beat my 74% non SC atm


Sometimes once you unlock a bios some, a non SC card could pass up a SC in overclocking even if they did bin the gpu's. Usually those binned ones just run a higher clock at a lower voltage, but don't mean it will go a extra 200mhz over that and a non SC could. Just my personal experience with how many pc's I've built and clocked up for people. Maybe these TX's are a little different and they will go way higher that a non SC tho. Best of luck


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klunt Bumskrint*
> 
> 9017 Firestrike Ultra Nyte


Nice, you could probably push that up with a higher OC on the 5930k. Which bios are you running for the cards?


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> did you check the ASIC of the cards?
> 
> My first EVGA oced to 1420 Stock Voltage. 67% ASIC
> My second EVGA ocs to 1470 Stock Voltage. 74,1% ASIC
> 
> The card doesnt like to go any higher though, even if i add some volts. But im really satisfied to play at 1400+ with Stock voltage. I really prefer this to 1500+ with additional voltage needed which will fry my card sooner or later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so no need to complain


Yeah the ASIC's were 60.8% and 65.3%, they just didn't wanna play was all, which is sad for a top of the range card. I guess I just got punked by the silicon lottery is all sadly. But thus far these 2 new MSI cards I have are great, they OC higher, run cooler and best of all my games are now finally buttery smooth at 3240 x 1920in in NV surround!!!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klunt Bumskrint*
> 
> 9017 Firestrike Ultra Nyte


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Nice run man! Good score for a single TX. I haven't clocked mine that high yet. I'm kinda taking it slow with mine as well. Getting a nice feel for the card. But I did run FS at 1452mhz core and 7500mhz mem. Only have gone +250mhz on both core and memory so far and haven't tried any higher. It passed FS and all the other benches I ran with it. That's all on stock volts and stock bios. I will most likely make a custom bios for me like I did with my 780ti's just for 120% power limit and that's all. Just so it doesn't throttle at all. 1452mhz is pretty much as far as I can go with the stock 110%. These cards are so much fun. They just keep going and going. It's pretty ridiculous. I'm tempted to get another and get the same nickel block and back plate cuz the Microcenter by me has 3 more in stock. so tempting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great run tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes once you unlock a bios some, a non SC card could pass up a SC in overclocking even if they did bin the gpu's. Usually those binned ones just run a higher clock at a lower voltage, but don't mean it will go a extra 200mhz over that and a non SC could. Just my personal experience with how many pc's I've built and clocked up for people. Maybe these TX's are a little different and they will go way higher that a non SC tho. Best of luck


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> Nice, you could probably push that up with a higher OC on the 5930k. Which bios are you running for the cards?


Post you scores !

http://www.overclock.net/t/1518806/fire-strike-ultra-top-30/0_20


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Post you scores !
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1518806/fire-strike-ultra-top-30/0_20


I wanted to JPM, but I forgot to screenshot the pre-requisites s in that thread for it to be recognized. I'll make sure the screenshots from 2 card sli have everything in them


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Post you scores !
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1518806/fire-strike-ultra-top-30/0_20


Just posted mine there but didn't have the gpu-z and cpu-z opened with it...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> I wanted to JPM, but I forgot to screenshot the pre-requisites s in that thread for it to be recognized. I'll make sure the screenshots from 2 card sli have everything in them


Cool!









Want to fillup the Top 30 with TitanX... before 390X launches.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Just posted mine there but didn't have the gpu-z and cpu-z opened with it...


Lol - that's what you get for having a top 10 ranking rig !!


----------



## MunneY

You people sure are obsessed with Asics scores wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy more than you should be... I know everyone always has to compare numbers, but this is the most absolutely pointless thing to even discuss.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to fillup the Top 30 with TitanX... before 390X launches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol - that's what you get for having a top 10 ranking rig !!


Well the score is there for while now...Didn't think off it..It was like top 12 in 3dmark when I run it on April 20th.... I got scores in the top 20 in 3dmark that day and then went to a custom bios of mine for lower voltage and been using for 24/7 now. If i want to repeat the scores with gpu-z and cpu-z will have to flash again with cyclops bios and re-run the whole thing....Maybe I will do it and push the 5960x to 4.7 just for the kinks...But right now I need to catch up with several papers from students


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to fillup the Top 30 with TitanX... before 390X launches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol - that's what you get for having a top 10 ranking rig !!


I've dropped to 15th







That was the most I could get out of my tx, I think with my second i'll try to get 4.8 from my 5960x so I can beat you again JPM









I think the last time AMD appeared in the Hall of Fame was probably during the bush administration (I like AMD, just an easy dig at them)


----------



## vlps5122

evga titan x backplates are available on their website guys:

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-BP-2999-B9


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> evga titan x backplates are available on their website guys:
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-BP-2999-B9


finally...i guess now i can grab a titan x


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> evga titan x backplates are available on their website guys:
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-BP-2999-B9


I like to think the ek backplates would protect the cards from a leak.. not sure I dig all those holes.. looks thin too. It only works on the evga stock heatsink?


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> I like to think the ek backplates would protect the cards from a leak.. not sure I dig all those holes.. looks thin too. It only works on the evga stock heatsink?


The EKs bacplates definitely are the best, and THEY DO PROTECT FROM LEAKS. When I installed them to my 6GB 780's, I had a leak from the SLI terminal. Water went everywhere. If it wasn't for the backplates, my cards would have been done for.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> The EKs bacplates definitely are the best, and THEY DO PROTECT FROM LEAKS. When I installed them to my 6GB 780's, I had a leak from the SLI terminal. Water went everywhere. If it wasn't for the backplates, my cards would have been done for.


What did you do with your 6GB cards? I've always wanted one.


----------



## curly haired boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> evga titan x backplates are available on their website guys:
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-BP-2999-B9


reckon if i got some thermal tape and the backplate it would help the backside ram temps?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Well the score is there for while now...Didn't think off it..It was like top 12 in 3dmark when I run it on April 20th.... I got scores in the top 20 in 3dmark that day and then went to a custom bios of mine for lower voltage and been using for 24/7 now. If i want to repeat the scores with gpu-z and cpu-z will have to flash again with cyclops bios and re-run the whole thing....Maybe I will do it and push the 5960x to 4.7 just for the kinks...But right now I need to catch up with several papers from students


nah - just open fire strike, > Results> load that run > View on-line> open cpuZ (main and memory) and open gpuZ. jst set the clocks where they were (in 2D mode, so it won't load - right) and hit Prnt scrn. Good to go.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curly haired boy*
> 
> reckon if i got some thermal tape and the backplate it would help the backside ram temps?


i believe the backplate comes with the thermal pads already.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> What did you do with your 6GB cards? I've always wanted one.


I sold them on eBay for $1301. I made $1100 on them


----------



## curly haired boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> i believe the backplate comes with the thermal pads already.


the evga one?


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curly haired boy*
> 
> the evga one?


yeah comes with pads pre-installed, most evga do


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curly haired boy*
> 
> the evga one?


yup, check it out: http://www.evga.com/products/pdf/100-BP-2999-B9.pdf


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nah - just open fire strike, > Results> load that run > View on-line> open cpuZ (main and memory) and open gpuZ. jst set the clocks where they were (in 2D mode, so it won't load - right) and hit Prnt scrn. Good to go.


done and posted there. See if it is ok.

Thks mate


----------



## craftyhack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nah - just open fire strike, > Results> load that run > View on-line> open cpuZ (main and memory) and open gpuZ. jst set the clocks where they were (in 2D mode, so it won't load - right) and hit Prnt scrn. Good to go.


I didn't know that thread was there, top 10 here too (well bottom of top 10), posting in that thread now JPMBOY


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Guys I am having some trouble over-clocking my cards, can anyone offer any assistance please???











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4747855


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Guys I am having some trouble over-clocking my cards, can anyone offer any assistance please???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4747855


Firstly i'd use px and gpu-z alone without nvidia inspector, it's somewhat redundant having both. Where is the issue, can you not go any higher without aritfacting crashes? If so try a custom bios and push through more voltage if you can properly dissipate the heat with the fans.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Guys I am having some trouble over-clocking my cards, can anyone offer any assistance please???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4747855


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> Firstly i'd use px and gpu-z alone without nvidia inspector, it's somewhat redundant having both. Where is the issue, can you not go any higher without aritfacting crashes? If so try a custom bios and push through more voltage if you can properly dissipate the heat with the fans.


I think the issues are first aiming to high and second forgetting to slide the power and temp target bar in PX. 1542 mhz is doable but start from lower first mate, let's say 1450 mhz, then move to 1490 mhz then try 1510 mhz and see how firestrike will improve... Also, slide the power and temp limits to the right. Finally don't forget to raise you fan if the fans are not making a jet sound already otherwise you will temp throttle like crazy...


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I sold them on eBay for $1301. I made $1100 on them


Wow.

I cant even


----------



## Silent Scone

Those EVFA V2 bridges came into stock around 1am GMT an they're sold out already lol. How many did they have, 8?!


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Those EVFA V2 bridges came into stock around 1am GMT an they're sold out already lol. How many did they have, 8?!


Have you considered the nvidia ones? I think they look better that evga v2 (and so does evga v1 too although finding v1 is not that easy these days). v2 is too much transformers-like for me (and not Megan-like type of transformers







).

http://www.geforce.com/hardware/technology/sli/bridges

the problem is the nvidia ones don't fit all MBs (not mine x99 deluxe)...


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Wow.
> 
> I cant even


Tell me about it. That's the only reason I sold them. They paid for my Titan X and waterblock/backplate, with some extra to $$$ to spare. About a week later, they really dropped in price because Newegg was selling the refurbished for $499. I got lucky and sold them at the right time.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Have you considered the nvidia ones? I think they look better that evga v2 (and so does evga v1 too although finding v1 is not that easy these days). v2 is too much transformers-like for me (and not Megan-like type of transformers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/hardware/technology/sli/bridges
> 
> the problem is the nvidia ones don't fit all MBs (not mine x99 deluxe)...


No, I'm using a V1 at the moment, but it's a later one that works ok at 4k. Why wouldn't it fit? Are you using the awkward lane configuration? Just run the cards in 8x mode. There's no lack of bandwidth in Gen 3.0.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> No, I'm using a V1 at the moment, but it's a later one that works ok at 4k. Why wouldn't it fit? Are you using the awkward lane configuration? Just run the cards in 8x mode. There's no lack of bandwidth in Gen 3.0.


there is that but I am running both at the 16x slots on the deluxe. EVGA v1 fit perfectly (60 mm apart) and they were easy to paint which was great:


----------



## Silent Scone

Ah acrylic, not just a case of popping them out then


----------



## Klunt Bumskrint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> Nice, you could probably push that up with a higher OC on the 5930k. Which bios are you running for the cards?


Yeah that was only my 2nd go.
This was with the maxair bios which shoots straight to 1518 under load but not stable so underclocked to 1468 for that bench.

I'll try again soon


----------



## cstkl1

wolfy. new order seems better optimized on vram.

but boy does it give titan x a hammering.


----------



## BigMack70

EVGA finally got their Titan X backplates in stock... 2 on the way









All that's left is waiting for an HG10 release from corsair for this card and then I can finish the build up


----------



## cstkl1




----------



## Klunt Bumskrint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> EVGA finally got their Titan X backplates in stock... 2 on the way


Not in England Yet


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> EVGA finally got their Titan X backplates in stock... 2 on the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that's left is waiting for an HG10 release from corsair for this card and then I can finish the build up


Why not use the EVGA watercooling unit?

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=400-HY-H980-B1

(yes it fits on the titan x) I have one on the way. I think the stock cooling on the titan x (for VRM's) along with that thing cooling the GPU is the best bet, short of custom water I'd say.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> Why not use the EVGA watercooling unit?
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=400-HY-H980-B1
> 
> (yes it fits on the titan x) I have one on the way. I think the stock cooling on the titan x (for VRM's) along with that thing cooling the GPU is the best bet, short of custom water I'd say.


Hmmm... I've seen a few people do this now so maybe I've been missing out. I still don't understand what cools the VRMs with this solution - I've heard there's a plate already part of the stock cooler that you keep on?

Set up my auto-notify for this; I am really tired of hearing those fans blowing


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Hmmm... I've seen a few people do this now so maybe I've been missing out. I still don't understand what cools the VRMs with this solution - I've heard there's a plate already part of the stock cooler that you keep on?
> 
> Set up my auto-notify for this; I am really tired of hearing those fans blowing


It uses the stock fan to cool VRM's and memory. Most people just set it at 25%


----------



## lowgun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> Why not use the EVGA watercooling unit?
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=400-HY-H980-B1
> 
> (yes it fits on the titan x) I have one on the way. I think the stock cooling on the titan x (for VRM's) along with that thing cooling the GPU is the best bet, short of custom water I'd say.


Doesn't this one say GTX 980 on the side though?


----------



## Greyson Travis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowgun*
> 
> Doesn't this one say GTX 980 on the side though?


It does, but EVGA has confirmed it fits, anyway a custom Titan X ones have been set to production based on EVGA forums.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowgun*
> 
> Doesn't this one say GTX 980 on the side though?


Yes but no reason you can't do a custom paint job on the shroud. Or do what I am going to do and just leave it alone since I don't have a window in my case.

Someone on the EVGA forums got these results with the cooler on a Titan X SuperClocked at Stock Speeds (around 1250MHz on the SuperClock):

BEFORE AiO

Idle : 35-36c
Full Load : 68-70c

AFTER the installation of the 980 AiO Hybrid

Idle : 28c
Full Load : 46c-47c


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> Yes but no reason you can't do a custom paint job on the shroud. Or do what I am going to do and just leave it alone since I don't have a window in my case.
> 
> Someone on the EVGA forums got these results with the cooler on a Titan X SuperClocked at Stock Speeds (around 1250MHz on the SuperClock):
> 
> BEFORE AiO
> 
> Idle : 35-36c
> Full Load : 68-70c
> 
> AFTER the installation of the 980 AiO Hybrid
> 
> Idle : 28c
> Full Load : 46c-47c


Thats pretty close to custom wc
I idle at 26-28 n load 42/44 on stock voltage n 49-50c on overvolt.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Thats pretty close to custom wc
> I idle at 26-28 n load 42/44 on stock voltage n 49-50c on overvolt.












I'd go custom water cooling myself, but I move my PC around for LAN parties quite a bit. Custom Watercooling isn't the best idea for that.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Guys I am having some trouble over-clocking my cards, can anyone offer any assistance please???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4747855


this is with the second pair of cards or the same ones?


----------



## rbrenner87

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Agreed. That is a LOT overboard lol. And if my 240mm and 360mm could keep my 780ti's (which are just about the same heat wise) under 40c max load temp benching, I don't see why you would want to go with so much more for no difference in overclocking tho. Even if those rads could make sure you water was back at ambient temp for sure before going back in your system, that would only shave 1 or 2c off at most. My water temp is pretty much back at ambient temp with just my 2 rads, that fit INSIDE my 540 air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . That's just to much stuff laying there for my liking as well. This is OCN and we do things to the EXTREME tho so I can see where he's coming from. I had a $5,000 beer chiller (was given to me from a friend that owns a bar, I just had to buy the thermostat for it) hooked up to my pc for a while for doing some crazy benching when I had my 980x and Tri Sli Gtx480's. That was chilled water tho and I could see the temp to whatever I wanted to. It would go down to -5f by the setting on the thermostat I installed to the chiller. It was fun, but you can only go so low before condensation starts and will end your fun real quick if not careful.
> 
> We all can get a little crazy around here






Very nice setup. Is that a Ranco ETC controller I see? I use those on all my large aquariums, they are fantastic and reliable. Nice to see some other crazy setups from the Cleveland area.


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Thats pretty close to custom wc
> I idle at 26-28 n load 42/44 on stock voltage n 49-50c on overvolt.


Custom WC here. Titan X - SLI

Idle - 30C

Load - 40C

thats with 1.255v BIOS


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BossJ*
> 
> Custom WC here. Titan X - SLI
> 
> Idle - 30C
> 
> Load - 40C
> 
> thats with 1.255v BIOS


Thats impressive

Two d5 gtx nemesis 560+280. push config 900rpm daily. Max 1400rpm. It will wind to max if cpu temps hit 60c.
Delided cpu bare die 4790k mount two titan x with m6e fullblock.

Titan blacks sli were running at 40c


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Thats impressive
> 
> Two d5 gtx nemesis 560+280. push config 900rpm daily. Max 1400rpm. It will wind to max if cpu temps hit 60c.
> Delided cpu bare die 4790k mount two titan x with m6e fullblock.
> 
> Titan blacks sli were running at 40c


Ill upload some pics though. would like cooler. So may need to redo my tubing. Orthello is helping me - He's a smart cookie









Oh and this was my first water cooling setup. so I'm a bit of a NOOB.


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> finally...i guess now i can grab a titan x


HA!! I would never buy a Evga back plate after getting this EK nickel plated on I bought this time around for my TX. I have a Evga back plate sitting in the original box that's for a Gtx 780ti that I had on my 1st 780ti. Those are just not in the same league as the EK back plates that ACTUALLY cool the memory chips and VRM area and back of gpu die area all with thermal pads. I never knew the EK backs were like that or I would have had them a LONG TIME AGO







..

If anyone needs a Gtx780ti Evga back plate, I have one at home I could part with at anytime








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rbrenner87*
> 
> 
> Very nice setup. Is that a Ranco ETC controller I see? I use those on all my large aquariums, they are fantastic and reliable. Nice to see some other crazy setups from the Cleveland area.


You guys are both from the Cleveland Ohio area? I am too. I live in Willoughby about 10min from the Mayfield Microcenter store







. I forget exactly what that one was called. A buddy of mine that is into aquariums told me that was the one to get for what I was trying to do. It let me chose any temp I needed and the chiller would cool the 10 gallons to that temp. Was pretty insane setup, but kinda loud and made whatever room it was in warm up really bad if you couldn't have the windows open and fans keeping the room cool. Can't always do that in the Cleveland area LOL


----------



## Hambone07si

sorry, double posted


----------



## Greyson Travis

Just curious, can the EK nickel backplate be used for air cooling?


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greyson Travis*
> 
> Just curious, can the EK nickel backplate be used for air cooling?


I'm pretty sure, it comes with the thermal pads needed for it and the flush mount screws for the back plate. Only need to take 6 screws out and use the new ones after putting the thermal pads on. Should help cool the back of the card whether on air or water I would say.


----------



## Greyson Travis

Though I have ordered 2 of those EVGA backplates as I am unfamiliar with WC parts. I will see how this pans out.
Taking baby steps on OC. My first heavy investment on a TX pair to replace my dying 580 does make me very anxious lol.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> HA!! I would never buy a Evga back plate after getting this EK nickel plated on I bought this time around for my TX. I have a Evga back plate sitting in the original box that's for a Gtx 780ti that I had on my 1st 780ti. Those are just not in the same league as the EK back plates that ACTUALLY cool the memory chips and VRM area and back of gpu die area all with thermal pads. I never knew the EK backs were like that or I would have had them a LONG TIME AGO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..


good for you! Aesthetically speaking, hands down for EK backplate. For a $15 more to get 5c-10c (guesstimate) temp difference on VRAM isn't worth it (for me). Let alone titan x is already doing great without any backplate


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> good for you! Aesthetically speaking, hands down for EK backplate. For a $15 more to get 5c-10c (guesstimate) temp difference on VRAM isn't worth it (for me). Let alone titan x is already doing great without any backplate


Titan X temps on the back with no plate were in the 60-75c range, with the back plate, the best temp I could read with my gun was like 33-36c trying to shoot it in and every possible angel there is. It's way more then a 5-10c difference over a Evga backplate that doesn't really cool the memory. Those just cover the back of the card. Huge difference in both and I heard that the memory was running very warm on the back of the TX's. Worth every penny of that extra $15.

Really, What's the difference in paying a total of $1250 for a titan X with water block and back plate vs paying a total of $1235. Look at the big picture and not the small one there. The investment is the PC as a whole, not just a single piece of plastic you added. That's how I look at things.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Titan X temps on the back with no plate were in the 60-75c range, with the back plate, the best temp I could read with my gun was like 33-36c trying to shoot it in and every possible angel there is. It's way more then a 5-10c difference over a Evga backplate that doesn't really cool the memory. Those just cover the back of the card. Huge difference in both and I heard that the memory was running very warm on the back of the TX's. Worth every penny of that extra $15.
> 
> Really, What's the difference in paying a total of $1250 for a titan X with water block and back plate vs paying a total of $1235. Look at the big picture and not the small one there. The investment is the PC as a whole, not just a single piece of plastic you added. That's how I look at things.


the backplates are not that hot. bath water temps is the best i can describe it.

in comparison to the first backplates by ek that i had on my gtx480. those were hot enough to fry some eggs


----------



## unreality

Guru3d measured up to 93°C on the VRAM.
I measured it by myself once with a 140mm fan blowing over the back of the card and it reached above 70°C without any memory overclocking. I guess a backplate is really worth it. Ill get myself a active backplate from Aquatuning soonish.


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> the backplates are not that hot. bath water temps is the best i can describe it.
> 
> in comparison to the first backplates by ek that i had on my gtx480. those were hot enough to fry some eggs


I was never saying the back plates are hot. The evga ones that I had on my 780ti didn't do anything really for that card. With the TX having memory chips on the back and those get warm with out a plate, the EK plate I put on is amazing for the temp drop. The hottest the plate actually ever showed me was around 33c, but I was also trying to shoot my temp gun in between the back plate and the gpu card and the water block to see what the temps were under the back plate some lol.

The EK back plates are GREAT and cool very well. I will always buy one of them now for any gpu I own.


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> Guru3d measured up to 93°C on the VRAM.
> I measured it by myself once with a 140mm fan blowing over the back of the card and it reached above 70°C without any memory overclocking. I guess a backplate is really worth it. Ill get myself a active backplate from Aquatuning soonish.


Yeah This could be me, but I have my cards WC with EK backplates, and they get pretty hot to the touch (No memory OC). I had to put a fan on them and that seems to drop the temp pretty decent. Going to use a temperature gun here in a few to see what they are at.

I am also running at 1.255v on my cards.


----------



## Klunt Bumskrint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greyson Travis*
> 
> Just curious, can the EK nickel backplate be used for air cooling?


I was thinking of getting a couple of these but it does say "Please note:
- The backplate does not serve as a standalone unit and is compatible with reference GeForce GTX Titan X waterblock!


----------



## G227

Hey guys - quick PSU question:

I'm pondering between EVGA Supernova 1000W P2 and the same model 1200W (also P2). I plan to run overclocked Titan X SLI (potential custom bios - but don't plan to go too crazy on TDP and voltage - around 300W I think is enough from what I have read here) and other specs include: OC'd 5820K at 1.25V, 32GB ram, probably 1-2SSDs, 1 HDD, bunch of fans, CPU AIO cooler and eventually I plan to watercool.

I have both of them at hand now - with the 1200W model having a bit of coil whine (audible by itself, but once inside the case you can't hear it even with fans running really low).

Which one should I go with? Money is not an issue - but bascially:

- 1000W I think should be enough but I don't know how much headroom will that give me? And I have heard that its better to not to run your PSU on too high utilization?
- Should I be worried about that coil whine getting worse or being sign of a bad PSU? I know its case by case - but if anybody had any experience with it, I would really appreaciate the answer.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## BossJ

@G227 I would go 1200w. But I'd rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## bracco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Hey guys - quick PSU question:
> 
> I'm pondering between EVGA Supernova 1000W P2 and the same model 1200W (also P2). I plan to run overclocked Titan X SLI (potential custom bios - but don't plan to go too crazy on TDP and voltage - around 300W I think is enough from what I have read here) and other specs include: OC'd 5820K at 1.25V, 32GB ram, probably 1-2SSDs, 1 HDD, bunch of fans, CPU AIO cooler and eventually I plan to watercool.
> 
> I have both of them at hand now - with the 1200W model having a bit of coil whine (audible by itself, but once inside the case you can't hear it even with fans running really low).
> 
> Which one should I go with? Money is not an issue - but bascially:
> 
> - 1000W I think should be enough but I don't know how much headroom will that give me? And I have heard that its better to not to run your PSU on too high utilization?
> - Should I be worried about that coil whine getting worse or being sign of a bad PSU? I know its case by case - but if anybody had any experience with it, I would really appreaciate the answer.
> 
> Thanks a lot!


I would just go with the 1200. Just in case you ever need the extra 200.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greyson Travis*
> 
> Just curious, can the EK nickel backplate be used for air cooling?


I think you can, but you might have to find out a way on how to mount the backplate properly since you cant use the mounting screws for it. I could be wrong though!


----------



## FestiveMeats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Hey guys - quick PSU question:
> 
> I'm pondering between EVGA Supernova 1000W P2 and the same model 1200W (also P2). I plan to run overclocked Titan X SLI (potential custom bios - but don't plan to go too crazy on TDP and voltage - around 300W I think is enough from what I have read here) and other specs include: OC'd 5820K at 1.25V, 32GB ram, probably 1-2SSDs, 1 HDD, bunch of fans, CPU AIO cooler and eventually I plan to watercool.
> 
> I have both of them at hand now - with the 1200W model having a bit of coil whine (audible by itself, but once inside the case you can't hear it even with fans running really low).
> 
> Which one should I go with? Money is not an issue - but bascially:
> 
> - 1000W I think should be enough but I don't know how much headroom will that give me? And I have heard that its better to not to run your PSU on too high utilization?
> - Should I be worried about that coil whine getting worse or being sign of a bad PSU? I know its case by case - but if anybody had any experience with it, I would really appreaciate the answer.
> 
> Thanks a lot!


I run a very similar setup with the 1000w P2 (P2, 5960x OC'd to 4.4Ghz, Titan X SLI OC'd to +200/+200 on stock bios, 48GB RAM, 2xSATA SSDs, 1x M.2 SSD, 2 7200RPM 3.5" HDDS, 6 case fans, H110i) and have never had a problem. During extreme benching/gaming, the the highest power draw as shown by my CyberPower UPS that I generally see is around 830-850W. Average during non intense gaming is 5-700W. If you run a custom BIOS and really crank the TXs, you may start cutting it close.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> Firstly i'd use px and gpu-z alone without nvidia inspector, it's somewhat redundant having both. Where is the issue, can you not go any higher without aritfacting crashes? If so try a custom bios and push through more voltage if you can properly dissipate the heat with the fans.


NVI has added benefits for me as I can create custom profiles etc. for added support to games which do not fully support NV surround, but I do not use it for OCing my GPU's. I have flashed both of these cards to the GM200-400W 1215 Core / 1304 Boost - 1.281V BIOS. I can't remember who created it, but thus far it's working great for me!!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> I think the issues are first aiming to high and second forgetting to slide the power and temp target bar in PX. 1542 mhz is doable but start from lower first mate, let's say 1450 mhz, then move to 1490 mhz then try 1510 mhz and see how firestrike will improve... Also, slide the power and temp limits to the right. Finally don't forget to raise you fan if the fans are not making a jet sound already otherwise you will temp throttle like crazy...


Thanks for the tips guys, but y'all seemed to miss the pun I was looking for. This is a stable OC on air using the GM200-400W BIOS as stated above. The power target is 133%, I do not know why the sliders did not move but I will be taking your advice. I worked my way up with the OC from the 1215/1304 base and went up in increments of 50Mhz until I hit a wall and crashed. I then dialed it back with smaller OCs until I got it stable at 1542 Core / 1630 Boost. I was only pulling 1.174 / 1.168 Volts and temps never rose above 65 degrees C in Heaven or FS, the fans were spinning at 78%. So I am very happy with these cards and am most definitely gonna keep these two!!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> this is with the second pair of cards or the same ones?


These results are with the second pair of MSI cards. The first pair of cards are awaiting shipment back to EVGA.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> NVI has added benefits for me as I can create custom profiles etc. for added support to games which do not fully support NV surround, but I do not use it for OCing my GPU's. I have flashed both of these cards to the GM200-400W 1215 Core / 1304 Boost 1.281 BIOS. I can't remember who created it, but thus far it's working great for me!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tips guys, but y'all seemed to miss the pun I was looking for. This is a stable OC on air using the GM200-400W BIOS as stated above. The power target is 133%, I do not know why the sliders did not move but I will be taking your advice. I worked my way up with the OC from the 1215/1304 base and went up in increments of 50Mhz until I hit a wall and crashed. I then dialled it back with smaller OCs until I got it stable at 1542 Core / 1630 Boost. I was only pulling 1.174 / 1.168 Volts and temps never rose above 65 degrees C. So I am very happy with these cards and am most definiately gonna keep these two!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These results are with the second pair of MSI cards. The first pair of cards are awaiting shipment back to EVGA.


Oh ok mate you were just happy because you did manage to OC the cards after all the ordeal. Not always is easy to get a pun or sarcasm in the forum threads and I did thought you were still having problems. For one the firestrike extreme score seem kind of low to me and I think your cards are hitting some kind of wall even if you didn´t notice. Just to give you an example my score is over 17000 on extreme with dual TXs at around 1510 mhz. Your graphics score is way lower that 1542 mhz would give so most likely you need to back down a bit. Go for 1500 mhz and run firestrike extreme again. I am betting you will get a higher score









just for your reference and comparison:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4628929


----------



## G227

Thanks a lot guys for the answers! I will go with the 1200W - if FestiveMeats is running 830-850W on stock bios - if I crank up the TDP on both cards by another 25 and throw in some custom water cooling or other stuff, I might go over 900 in certain situations which would be manageable, but not good for the PSU for long run I guess. Lets get that 200W safe zone







.

Btw - anybody has any insights on the coil whine? If its not hear able through the case is it something to worry about - or just an annoyance that, well is ok?


----------



## burningrave101

EVGA Titan X Superclocked in stock:

http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-GeForce-Superclocked-Graphics-12G-P4-2992-KR/dp/B00UXTN5P0/ref=sr_1_2?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1430852302&sr=1-2&keywords=gtx+titan+x


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Oh ok mate you were just happy because you did manage to OC the cards after all the ordeal. Not always is easy to get a pun or sarcasm in the forum threads and I did thought you were still having problems. For one the firestrike extreme score seem kind of low to me and I think your cards are hitting some kind of wall even if you didn´t notice. Just to give you an example my score is over 17000 on extreme with dual TXs at around 1510 mhz. Your graphics score is way lower that 1542 mhz would give so most likely you need to back down a bit. Go for 1500 mhz and run firestrike extreme again. I am betting you will get a higher score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just for your reference and comparison:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4628929


LOL - Trials over (Hopefully), so yes I'm very happy indeed!!!









I am still learning about OCing, so it's all part of the learning curve and gaining more experience for me. I am not looking to be the world's No#1, I was just interested to see what my cards/set-up could do. I will continue to tweak tho and hopefully achieve better results? But as I am mostly a gamer, I am only after a good OC to run 24/7, my game OC's are on-going so benching will be a part-time endeavor for me.









Your result is very good and yeah I agree my result does seem a bit on the low side, but I can work on that. Maybe not having ths sliders maxed out affected my run and made me hit the wall as you stated? I'm curious about this tho; Would you know if having a higher resolution affects my scores? I'm in NV Surround running @ 3240 x 1920. Which res do most benchers work with???

And thanks again for all your help/advice - much appreciated!!!


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> LOL - Trials over (Hopefully), so yes I'm very happy indeed!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still learning about OCing, so it's all part of the learning curve and gaining more experience for me. I am not looking to be the world's No#1, I was just interested to see what my cards/set-up could do. I will continue to tweak tho and hopefully achieve better results? But as I am mostly a gamer, I am only after a good OC to run 24/7, benching will be a part-time endeavor for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your result is very good and yeah I agree my result does seem a bit on the low side, but I can work on that. Would you know if having a higher resolution affects my scores? I'm in NV Surround running @ 3240 x 1920. Which res do most benchers work with???
> 
> And thanks again for all your help/advice - much appreciated!!!


Oh no problem mate and I was not pointing that out (the graphics score) to rub your nose or tease you or anything like that. I was just pointing that I genuinely thought that you were asking for help. No the resolution will not affect since the extreme is run at a custom resolution by default from 3dmark. So for example, I can run ultra even if my monitor currently is 1080 p. If anything I was sharing my experience with you. I could run my cards at 1542 mhz too and what I found is that the score is lower that running at 1510 mhz and this indicates that something is not right on the OC part (either lack of votlage or some other wall been hit). Try really quick. Run the cards at 1500 and compare the graphics score you will get with the one you posted before. I am not trying to break any record either but I use benchmarks to have an reasonable expectation of the performance of the system and test if everything is working +- as it is suppose to be. That was my main message to you and hope it helps


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Titan X temps on the back with no plate were in the 60-75c range, with the back plate, the best temp I could read with my gun was like 33-36c trying to shoot it in and every possible angel there is. It's way more then a 5-10c difference over a Evga backplate that doesn't really cool the memory. Those just cover the back of the card. Huge difference in both and I heard that the memory was running very warm on the back of the TX's. Worth every penny of that extra $15.
> 
> Really, What's the difference in paying a total of $1250 for a titan X with water block and back plate vs paying a total of $1235. Look at the big picture and not the small one there. The investment is the PC as a whole, not just a single piece of plastic you added. That's how I look at things.


I spent several thousands of dollars in camera equipment yet will think twice spending $30 on a filter. Sometimes it's a personal preference...sometimes difference in perspective of 'value'

While I believe the huge temp difference, I have to ask how did you take the measurements. I believe many temp guns are inaccurate on shiny surfaces and you said you took measurements in every possible angle









EDIT: evga backplate for titan x...may not work wonders but those pads will def help lower the temps


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Oh no problem mate and I was not pointing that out (the graphics score) to rub your nose or tease you or anything like that. I was just pointing that I genuinely thought that you were asking for help. No the resolution will not affect since the extreme is run at a custom resolution by default from 3dmark. So for example, I can run ultra even if my monitor currently is 1080 p. If anything I was sharing my experience with you. I could run my cards at 1542 mhz too and what I found is that the score is lower that running at 1510 mhz and this indicates that something is not right on the OC part (either lack of votlage or some other wall been hit). Try really quick. Run the cards at 1500 and compare the graphics score you will get with the one you posted before. I am not trying to break any record either but I use benchmarks to have an reasonable expectation of the performance of the system and test if everything is working +- as it is suppose to be. That was my main message to you and hope it helps


I took your comments in the context they were delivered in, (Ie. as helpful advice), so there's no need for you to clarify.









Like I said I'm still learning and gaining more experience/knowledge. Thus far I have found most peoples views on OCN to be constructive, plus the added help with everyone sharing their experiences and knowledge too. Especially when it comes to diagnosing problems, with yours and others advice being very helpful - hence why I am here!!!









I did notice my scores in Heaven were lower at a higher OC, but I hear what you are saying, eg. the less = more syndrome!!!

OCing TBC ................................................ LOL


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greyson Travis*
> 
> Just curious, can the EK nickel backplate be used for air cooling?


When I got a GTX 690 I found that the EK backplate could be used with the stock cooler but it required longer fixing screws which I had to find on Ebay. I expect something similar applies to the T-X.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> NVI has added benefits for me as I can create custom profiles etc. for added support to games which do not fully support NV surround, but I do not use it for OCing my GPU's. I have flashed both of these cards to the GM200-400W 1215 Core / 1304 Boost - 1.281V BIOS. I can't remember who created it, but thus far it's working great for me!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tips guys, but y'all seemed to miss the pun I was looking for. This is a stable OC on air using the GM200-400W BIOS as stated above. The power target is 133%, I do not know why the sliders did not move but I will be taking your advice. I worked my way up with the OC from the 1215/1304 base and went up in increments of 50Mhz until I hit a wall and crashed. I then dialed it back with smaller OCs until I got it stable at 1542 Core / 1630 Boost. I was only pulling 1.174 / 1.168 Volts and temps never rose above 65 degrees C in Heaven or FS, the fans were spinning at 78%. So I am very happy with these cards and am most definitely gonna keep these two!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *These results are with the second pair of MSI cards. The first pair of cards are awaiting shipment back to EVGA*.


cool - the new cards are working fine then.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Titan X temps on the back with no plate were in the 60-75c range, with the back plate, the best temp I could read with my gun was like 33-36c trying to shoot it in and every possible angel there is. It's way more then a 5-10c difference over a Evga backplate that doesn't really cool the memory. Those just cover the back of the card. Huge difference in both and I heard that the memory was running very warm on the back of the TX's. Worth every penny of that extra $15.
> 
> Really, What's the difference in paying a total of $1250 for a titan X with water block and back plate vs paying a total of $1235. Look at the big picture and not the small one there. The investment is the PC as a whole, not just a single piece of plastic you added. That's how I look at things.


so this is something that needs to be looked at in a different way. We know for certain that several areas for the back of the PCB get hot.. and very quickly. I posted IR scans early on. If a backplate which is designed to act as a heat sink is not getting hot, I take the position it's not working correctly. With the two cards I have the lower ASIC card ( 64%, which does run a hotter core) was running cooler on the backplate than it's higher ASIC (74%) partner.... I remounted the high ASIC card and things equaled out.


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> cool - the new cards are working fine then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so this is something that needs to be looked at in a different way. We know for certain that several areas for the back of the PCB get hot.. and very quickly. I posted IR scans early on. If a backplate which is designed to act as a heat sink is not getting hot, I take the position it's not working correctly. With the two cards I have the lower ASIC card ( 64%, which does run a hotter core) was running cooler on the backplate than it's higher ASIC (74%) partner.... I remounted the high ASIC card and things equaled out.


What do you mean, "remounted"?

Right now I'm under EK waterblock / backplate. I've put fans on both my backplates due to (I feel like) excess heat. My cards are 76/79% ASIC. They're running the MAXAIR Bios (1.255v) at 1506 / 8000 (when benching) - Fans lower the temps pretty fast. But I feel like I"m forced to put something on them, due to the heat.

Any thoughts jpmboy?


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> cool - the new cards are working fine then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so this is something that needs to be looked at in a different way. We know for certain that several areas for the back of the PCB get hot.. and very quickly. I posted IR scans early on. If a backplate which is designed to act as a heat sink is not getting hot, I take the position it's not working correctly. With the two cards I have the lower ASIC card ( 64%, which does run a hotter core) was running cooler on the backplate than it's higher ASIC (74%) partner.... I remounted the high ASIC card and things equaled out.


Yes thanks, there's still a few kinks to iron out, but as I am tweaking quite a bit that's expected. Overall though these MSI cards are beasts and perform extremely well. Which is what my expectations were and why I invested in the Titan X. I'm gonna do a clean windows install on a new SSD tomorrow, as I feel that my current install is still corrupt. I believe all the SSD refreshes and optimisation's have corrupted some of the files, which has probably caused some of the problems? Plus this install is about 1 year old and needs a long over-due refresh.









Once again many thanks for all your help in diagnosing and repairing my PC!!! LOL


----------



## MakoOC

One issue I have with the modded BIOSes on TX is the (accidental?) removal of the energy saving states.

On my TX, even when flashed with just the vanilla GM400SC bios, it loses the ability to clock down to that tasty 135MHz GPU speed at .949V when at idle or on the desktop (surfing, etc).

At the wall, for me, that translates to between +55 to +105 watts of extra juice being billed depending on which BIOS I'm running whenever the PC is on versus stock.

Anyone have any ideas on how to restore the low power states? Would love to run something like the gm200sc-425 bios without having the card eat up my electric bill the 90% of the time I'm not gaming.









Or is it fine on your guys' system and this is something with my Win 7 or system only?


----------



## pluke the 2

What are you guys using for everyday gaming overclocks? I'm using the stock reference cooler and EVGA Precision application. Right now on stock settings and running the fan at 80% benching the GPU @ full load I'm at about 65C.

What are you guys upping your memory and core clocks to?

Do I need to touch power target or MiliVolts?


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakoOC*
> 
> One issue I have with the modded BIOSes on TX is the (accidental?) removal of the energy saving states.
> 
> On my TX, even when flashed with just the vanilla GM400SC bios, it loses the ability to clock down to that tasty 135MHz GPU speed at .949V when at idle or on the desktop (surfing, etc).
> 
> At the wall, for me, that translates to between +55 to +105 watts of extra juice being billed depending on which BIOS I'm running whenever the PC is on versus stock.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas on how to restore the low power states? Would love to run something like the gm200sc-425 bios without having the card eat up my electric bill the 90% of the time I'm not gaming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or is it fine on your guys' system and this is something with my Win 7 or system only?


Mine clockes down to 135Mhz. However, I can't say for sure about the voltage. I haven't checked that while it's at that state.

I do notice however, I run my desktops at 4k resolution and that keeps one of my TitanXs at 935Mhz, which if I'm running cyclops2 or maxair bios - it runs at 1.274v or 1.255v







which is a bummer for me and kinda keeping me away from running those all the time.

On the other bios it clocks correctly and at 935Mhz will run at 1.168v or whatever.

Is there no bios out there that overvolts at 1400+? that would be perfect.


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pluke the 2*
> 
> What are you guys using for everyday gaming overclocks? I'm using the stock reference cooler and EVGA Precision application. Right now on stock settings and running the fan at 80% benching the GPU @ full load I'm at about 65C.
> 
> What are you guys upping your memory and core clocks to?
> 
> Do I need to touch power target or MiliVolts?


If you up your voltage you better turn that fan up. - I ran when on AIR 1440 - but fan at 100% and it hit 70C ... Depends on your card though. you may be able to go higher and have less heat.


----------



## MakoOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BossJ*
> 
> Mine clockes down to 135Mhz. However, I can't say for sure about the voltage. I haven't checked that while it's at that state.
> 
> I do notice however, I run my desktops at 4k resolution and that keeps one of my TitanXs at 935Mhz, which if I'm running cyclops2 or maxair bios - it runs at 1.255v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which is a bummer for me.


You know what, that could actually be the problem for me also, I'm at 4k on the desktop as well...wonder if only some cards or some BIOSes are affected.

For me, in the ten or so BIOSes I tested for fun once I got the AIO hybrid cooler going, all of them kept the card at whatever the default "on" voltage was (between 1.24 and 1.31 for most of them) and the card wouldn't clock down at all when idle.

Stock BIOS on mine falls to 135mhz and .949v without an issue at 4k desktop...only the modded BIOSes, including the base SC BIOS, are giving me energy fits.


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakoOC*
> 
> You know what, that could actually be the problem for me also, I'm at 4k on the desktop as well...wonder if only some cards or some BIOSes are affected.
> 
> For me, in the ten or so BIOSes I tested for fun once I got the AIO hybrid cooler going, all of them kept the card at whatever the default "on" voltage was (between 1.24 and 1.31 for most of them) and the card wouldn't clock down at all when idle.
> 
> Stock BIOS on mine does fall to 135mhz and .949v without an issue at 4k desktop, only the modded BIOSes, including the base SC BIOS are giving me energy fits.


Yup. I'm wondering if at 4k the titanX has to run at a higher base clock to keep that resolution.


----------



## SteezyTN

It's on my doorstep. Can't wait to get home.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BossJ*
> 
> What do you mean, "remounted"?
> Right now I'm under EK waterblock / backplate. I've put fans on both my backplates due to (I feel like) excess heat. My cards are 76/79% ASIC. They're running the MAXAIR Bios (1.255v) at 1506 / 8000 (when benching) - Fans lower the temps pretty fast. But I feel like I"m forced to put something on them, due to the heat.
> 
> Any thoughts jpmboy?


I took the backplate off the "good" card and rejiggered the thermal pads.. and added another where the memory vrms are (soft Fuji ultra).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Yes thanks, there's still a few kinks to iron out, but as I am tweaking quite a bit that's expected. Overall though these MSI cards are beasts and perform extremely well. Which is what my expectations were and why I invested in the Titan X. I'm gonna do a clean windows install on a new SSD tomorrow, as I feel that my current install is still corrupt. I believe all the SSD refreshes and optimisation's have corrupted some of the files, which has probably caused some of the problems? Plus this install is about 1 year old and needs a long over-due refresh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again many thanks for all your help in diagnosing and repairing my PC!!! LOL


Without a doubt, overclocked systems (especially ram OCs) accumulate errors/corruption to storage media during read/write ops. Checking your ram with a good 1000-2000% coverage with HCI Memtest (not memtest86) can reduce this problem a lot.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakoOC*
> 
> One issue I have with the modded BIOSes on TX is the (accidental?) removal of the energy saving states.
> 
> On my TX, even when flashed with just the vanilla GM400SC bios, it loses the ability to clock down to that tasty 135MHz GPU speed at .949V when at idle or on the desktop (surfing, etc).
> 
> At the wall, for me, that translates to between +55 to +105 watts of extra juice being billed depending on which BIOS I'm running whenever the PC is on versus stock.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas on how to restore the low power states? Would love to run something like the gm200sc-425 bios without having the card eat up my electric bill the 90% of the time I'm not gaming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or is it fine on your guys' system and this is something with my Win 7 or system only?


The card(s) should downclock and downvolt at idle. Browsers like chrome and mozilla sometimes need P0 state if that's what you are talking about. Otherwise, If the card(s) do not idle correctly, either PX has set the k-boost flag to on, or the driver install has gone bad (or both).









I'm running 4K also. and the cards down clock/volt at idle. (cyclops2 and now cyclops3







)


----------



## zergslayer69

I saw on another thread about some sort of huge complaint about the EK back plate. Has that been fixed or is it still iffy? Maybe the issue isn't applicable to the titan version of the back plate?

http://www.overclock.net/t/915966/please-read-before-purchasing-ek-nickel-plated-blocks-update-revised-plating-info/0_100


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakoOC*
> 
> You know what, that could actually be the problem for me also, I'm at 4k on the desktop as well...wonder if only some cards or some BIOSes are affected.
> 
> For me, in the ten or so BIOSes I tested for fun once I got the AIO hybrid cooler going, all of them kept the card at whatever the default "on" voltage was (between 1.24 and 1.31 for most of them) and the card wouldn't clock down at all when idle.
> 
> Stock BIOS on mine falls to 135mhz and .949v without an issue at 4k desktop...only the modded BIOSes, including the base SC BIOS, are giving me energy fits.


The bios' (the one's I've tried anyway) all hard lock the voltage. Even if you adjust the voltage with PX it won't do anything as the voltage is set to a specific amount and locked at that amount.


----------



## opt33

At 1440p 60hz, all of modded bios I have tried downclock to 135 and .848v, even fixed max P00/P02 voltage ones will downclock normally. If your at 4K or 143hz on 1440, gpu load may prevent lower power savings states.


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakoOC*
> 
> You know what, that could actually be the problem for me also, I'm at 4k on the desktop as well...wonder if only some cards or some BIOSes are affected.
> 
> For me, in the ten or so BIOSes I tested for fun once I got the AIO hybrid cooler going, all of them kept the card at whatever the default "on" voltage was (between 1.24 and 1.31 for most of them) and the card wouldn't clock down at all when idle.
> 
> Stock BIOS on mine does fall to 135mhz and .949v without an issue at 4k desktop, only the modded BIOSes, including the base SC BIOS are giving me energy fits.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> The bios' (the one's I've tried anyway) all hard lock the voltage. Even if you adjust the voltage with PX it won't do anything as the voltage is set to a specific amount and locked at that amount.


RIght. But the voltage is hard locked at a specific clock. That's what he is talking about.


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> At 1440p 60hz, all of modded bios I have tried downclock to 135 and .848v, even fixed max P00/P02 voltage ones will downclock normally. If your at 4K or 143hz on 1440, gpu load may prevent lower power savings states.


This is what I'm thinking. I'm just curious if they could up the voltage at 1300+ or something. Voltage seems to hard lock to the highest after 900Mhz?

Does 4k need more than 135Mhz to run on the desktop? Or is it just our faulty drivers / systems?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zergslayer69*
> 
> I saw on another thread about some sort of huge complaint about the EK back plate. Has that been fixed or is it still iffy? Maybe the issue isn't applicable to the titan version of the back plate?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/915966/please-read-before-purchasing-ek-nickel-plated-blocks-update-revised-plating-info/0_100


that's old.. and I gotta laugh at some of the total misinformation in that thread about corrosion (specifically galvanic) . I've been using EK blocks for years, never seen any corrosion/flaking.. etc. Totally irrelevant to the backplates anyway.


----------



## zergslayer69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's old.. and I gotta laugh at some of the total misinformation in that thread about corrosion (specifically galvanic) . I've been using EK blocks for years, never seen any corrosion/flaking.. etc. Totally irrelevant to the backplates anyway.


Ah ok, as long as it's safe now. First time owning a desktop (used high end laptops for the last 10 years) so I dunno much about water cooling gpus. Is there a titan x specific back plate?


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BossJ*
> 
> This is what I'm thinking. I'm just curious if they could up the voltage at 1300+ or something. Voltage seems to hard lock to the highest after 900Mhz?
> 
> Does 4k need more than 135Mhz to run on the desktop? Or is it just our faulty drivers / systems?


It is just a mismatch between gpus programming for power states and the resting load your monitor/settings requires. If stock bios downclocks normally, then you could just increase the power limits and voltage settings in stock bios, I would think that would solve the issue.


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> It is just a mismatch between gpus programming for power states and the resting load your monitor/settings requires. If stock bios downclocks normally, then you could just increase the power limits and voltage settings in stock bios, I would think that would solve the issue.


Not sure if it does downclock properly, and I'm not sure how to adjust the PS and resting load in a bios


----------



## YamiJustin

How will this card fare with an Intel 5930k?


----------



## craftyhack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zergslayer69*
> 
> Ah ok, as long as it's safe now. First time owning a desktop (used high end laptops for the last 10 years) so I dunno much about water cooling gpus. Is there a titan x specific back plate?


More specifically from that thread: "BTW the EK problems were specific to their old plating before EN. Since changing, their blocks are just as (un)likely to suffer plating damage as are the blocks from any other manufacturer." , so it sounds like there was indeed an issue, but EK resolved it.

Yep, they have TX backplates in several colors, black, nickel, blue, gold, red: http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc-titan-x-backplate-black.html

I ordered my TX Nickel/Acetal full cover block and back plate from EK directly, and the block was backordered at the time, yet I still got my order <1 week from Slovania to Kansas City... and it was cheaper than ordering from a store in the states (and I didn't have to pay tax at the stateside store either).


----------



## craftyhack

eVGA has the TX Hydrocopper in stock for $1199. Not a bad price IMO! Includes the eVGA backplate too: http://www.evga.com/products/Product.aspx?pn=12G-P4-2999-KR

EDIT: Limit 1 per customer, so no quad SLI love unless you have three friends willing to buy one for you before they sell out...


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craftyhack*
> 
> eVGA has the TX Hydrocopper in stock for $1199. Not a bad price IMO! Includes the eVGA backplate too: http://www.evga.com/products/Product.aspx?pn=12G-P4-2999-KR
> 
> EDIT: Limit 1 per customer, so no quad SLI love unless you have three friends willing to buy one for you before they sell out...


Ha. finally is out. Conservative clocks. I was expecting more. The HC bios for titan original was a good one but this is too conservative. BTW I told you Aquacomputer shop was going to be fast


----------



## MakoOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BossJ*
> 
> This is what I'm thinking. I'm just curious if they could up the voltage at 1300+ or something. Voltage seems to hard lock to the highest after 900Mhz?
> 
> Does 4k need more than 135Mhz to run on the desktop? Or is it just our faulty drivers / systems?


I thought so also, but at stock, at 4k desktop, my TX downclocks and enters the power state no problem.

This is something limited to the BIOSes for whatever reason...but inexplicably even the SC BIOS is somehow affected (the EVGA stock one). Maybe the GM200SC BIOS is just a mimic, not the actual dumped SuperClocked BIOS?


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakoOC*
> 
> I thought so also, but at stock, at 4k desktop, my TX downclocks and enters the power state no problem.
> 
> This is something limited to the BIOSes for whatever reason...but inexplicably even the SC BIOS is somehow affected (the EVGA stock one). Maybe the GM200SC BIOS is just a mimic, not the actual dumped SuperClocked BIOS?


Yup. I've had the same issues with that bios and Maxair bios and cyclops2


----------



## jcde7ago

A few words in regards to downclocking states and the current vs. previous drivers:

*350.12* - If you're using a G-Sync monitor and/or 144hz, no matter what, your card will NOT downclock to ~135mhz 2d states, meaning your voltage is going to stick at a constant rate if you're using a custom bios (the highest voltage). Does not matter what the desktop refresh rate is set to (60hz, 120hz, 144hz...no difference).

*347.88* - The above does not apply. If you're using a G-Sync/144hz monitor, your card will downclock to 2d states + voltages (135mhz + ~850mV) if you run at 60-120hz on the desktop as normal. It will NOT downclock or use 2d voltages if you run a desktop refresh rate higher than 120hz (144hz).

I'm assuming this applies to 4K monitors as well in place of G-Sync + 144hz, but i'm not sure because I don't have a 4K monitor. The drivers are the difference here, not the bioses.


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> A few words in regards to downclocking states and the current vs. previous drivers:
> 
> *350.12* - If you're using a G-Sync monitor and/or 144hz, no matter what, your card will NOT downclock to ~135mhz 2d states, meaning your voltage is going to stick at a constant rate if you're using a custom bios (the highest voltage). Does not matter what the desktop refresh rate is set to (60hz, 120hz, 144hz...no difference).
> 
> *347.88* - The above does not apply. If you're using a G-Sync/144hz monitor, your card will downclock to 2d states + voltages (135mhz + ~850mV) if you run at 60-120hz on the desktop as normal. It will NOT downclock or use 2d voltages if you run a desktop refresh rate higher than 120hz (144hz).
> 
> I'm assuming this applies to 4K monitors as well in place of G-Sync + 144hz, but i'm not sure because I don't have a 4K monitor. The drivers are the difference here, not the bioses.


And I'm guessing this is why my first card runs 900Mhz in desktop instead of 135Mhz.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YamiJustin*
> 
> How will this card fare with an Intel 5930k?


What I'm using right now, works like a champ!


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BossJ*
> 
> And I'm guessing this is why my first card runs 900Mhz in desktop instead of 135Mhz.


Yep - 350.12 introduced this issue, as well as the "bug" with G-Sync being "on" on the desktop as well (as opposed to running only in games/fullscreen 3D apps).

I rolled back to 347.88 and now all 3 of my cards idle at 135mhz + ~.880mV on the desktop @ 120hz refresh rate across all 3 monitors (Surround or no Surround), no G-Sync on the desktop, and no noticeable difference in performance in GTA V (which is the only reason I updated to 350.12 in the first place). With 350.12, G-Sync would always be on and the first of my 3 cards would run @ 1.255mV constant regardless of desktop refresh rate and NEVER downclock or downvolt.

IMO, 350.12 is an awful driver, and might be the first driver from Nvidia that i've EVER had any issues with; and with no noticeable increase in performance for me in GTA V, it's pretty much a useless driver for me.


----------



## Maximization

EVGA copper sold out in 5 minutes, what the hellll

mannnnnnn


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Yep - 350.12 introduced this issue, as well as the "bug" with G-Sync being "on" on the desktop as well (as opposed to running only in games/fullscreen 3D apps).
> 
> I rolled back to 347.88 and now all 3 of my cards idle at 135mhz + ~.880mV on the desktop @ 120hz refresh rate across all 3 monitors (Surround or no Surround), no G-Sync on the desktop, and no noticeable difference in performance in GTA V (which is the only reason I updated to 350.12 in the first place). With 350.12, G-Sync would always be on and the first of my 3 cards would run @ 1.255mV constant regardless of desktop refresh rate and NEVER downclock or downvolt.
> 
> IMO, 350.12 is an awful driver, and might be the first driver from Nvidia that i've EVER had any issues with; and with no noticeable increase in performance for me in GTA V, it's pretty much a useless driver for me.


Hmmmm... perhaps I'll go back to the other driver and see if it helps me


----------



## DNMock

Interested to see what the Bios tweakers do with the hydro copper bios. Don't know if it will be much of a difference from what we have now though.


----------



## MakoOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> A few words in regards to downclocking states and the current vs. previous drivers:
> 
> *350.12* - If you're using a G-Sync monitor and/or 144hz, no matter what, your card will NOT downclock to ~135mhz 2d states, meaning your voltage is going to stick at a constant rate if you're using a custom bios (the highest voltage). Does not matter what the desktop refresh rate is set to (60hz, 120hz, 144hz...no difference).
> 
> *347.88* - The above does not apply. If you're using a G-Sync/144hz monitor, your card will downclock to 2d states + voltages (135mhz + ~850mV) if you run at 60-120hz on the desktop as normal. It will NOT downclock or use 2d voltages if you run a desktop refresh rate higher than 120hz (144hz).
> 
> I'm assuming this applies to 4K monitors as well in place of G-Sync + 144hz, but i'm not sure because I don't have a 4K monitor. The drivers are the difference here, not the bioses.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BossJ*
> 
> Hmmmm... perhaps I'll go back to the other driver and see if it helps me


Me too!


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Why does it seem like the clocks are all wrong for the 1.281v bios now? One day while using it my clocks suddenly were lower than before (+140 was suddenly only in the 1300s rather than 1400s). I switched back to the max air bios and then back to the 1.281 and am still seeing the same low numbers. What is the default boost supposed to be for that bios? It's 1215 for me.


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Why does it seem like the clocks are all wrong for the 1.281v bios now? One day while using it my clocks suddenly were lower than before (+140 was suddenly only in the 1300s rather than 1400s). I switched back to the max air bios and then back to the 1.281 and am still seeing the same low numbers. What is the default boost supposed to be for that bios? It's 1215 for me.


has a much different clock table. overclock that beast passed 140 - that driver doesn't boost. At least that's what I've seen. You are talking about cyclops?

When i tried cyclops2 - I noticed my cards had 0 boost on it. so it stayed wherever I put the clock at. never gpu boosted for me.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BossJ*
> 
> has a much different clock table. overclock that beast passed 140 - that driver doesn't boost. At least that's what I've seen. You are talking about cyclops?


Yeah it's the cyclops bios. So 1215 is the default clock then? That's strange because I'm pretty sure it was much higher than that for me when I first flashed it.


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Yeah it's the cyclops bios. So 1215 is the default clock then? That's strange because I'm pretty sure it was much higher than that for me when I first flashed it.


I haven't used cyclops bios much, and I haven't read much on it. So don't take my word for it. JPMBOY or Orthello or one of those other guys can probably tell you more


----------



## MakoOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Yep - 350.12 introduced this issue, as well as the "bug" with G-Sync being "on" on the desktop as well (as opposed to running only in games/fullscreen 3D apps).
> 
> I rolled back to 347.88 and now all 3 of my cards idle at 135mhz + ~.880mV on the desktop @ 120hz refresh rate across all 3 monitors (Surround or no Surround), no G-Sync on the desktop, and no noticeable difference in performance in GTA V (which is the only reason I updated to 350.12 in the first place). With 350.12, G-Sync would always be on and the first of my 3 cards would run @ 1.255mV constant regardless of desktop refresh rate and NEVER downclock or downvolt.
> 
> IMO, 350.12 is an awful driver, and might be the first driver from Nvidia that i've EVER had any issues with; and with no noticeable increase in performance for me in GTA V, it's pretty much a useless driver for me.


You were right! It was that piece of **** 350.12 driver. Unbelieveable, nice job rushing it out for GTA Nvidia.

Thanks man, great stuff.


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakoOC*
> 
> You were right! It was that piece of **** 350.12 driver. Unbelieveable, nice job rushing it out for GTA Nvidia.
> 
> Thanks man, great stuff.


awesome! Going home and doing this tonight, and loading up cyclops2!!!


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakoOC*
> 
> You were right! It was that piece of **** 350.12 driver. Unbelieveable, nice job rushing it out for GTA Nvidia.
> 
> Thanks man, great stuff.


Awesome, glad it helped!


----------



## Jpmboy

^^ This.
I have 2 4K monitors, both down clock on the desktop. As I mentioned earlier, at times Firefox or chrome will run at P0 state.

Cyclops 1.281V bios:


----------



## CallsignVega

Were my Titan_X's suppose to come with a code for Witcher 3? If so, where do you get it?


----------



## Tunz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Were my Titan_X's suppose to come with a code for Witcher 3? If so, where do you get it?


No, only the 960, 970, & 980 get it.


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunz*
> 
> No, only the 960, 970, & 980 get it.


There's an Arkham Knights promo now too, however also not for the tx. I'm secretly hoping nvidia will give us a game code, I'd even trade my evga poster for it


----------



## SteezyTN

It's here!!!


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> It's here!!!


Congrats, where is the block/backplate that goes with it


----------



## Tunz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> There's an Arkham Knights promo now too, however also not for the tx. I'm secretly hoping nvidia will give us a game code, I'd even trade my evga poster for it


Yeah I saw that too. 980 & 970 purchases will get you both games. It really doesn't make sense that they're not including the titan x. I don't know that I'd part with my posters though, they're so classy


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunz*
> 
> Yeah I saw that too. 980 & 970 purchases will get you both games. It really doesn't make sense that they're not including the titan x. I don't know that I'd part with my posters though, they're so classy


Well the TX is a workstation card, why bundle games with it







But yeah those 970/980 users can't even play either game at 4k unless they sli lol


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> Well the TX is a workstation card, why bundle games with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah those 970/980 users can't even play either game at 4k unless they sli lol


Err i had watchdogs with titan black.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunz*
> 
> Yeah I saw that too. 980 & 970 purchases will get you both games. It really doesn't make sense that they're not including the titan x. I don't know that I'd part with my posters though, they're so classy


I am not sure why you guys are surprised. NVIDIA almost never bundles games with brand new cards. When 980 and 970 released you got free games with a 700 series purchase. It's just what they do to get rid of stock of older cards.


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Err i had watchdogs with titan black.


Oh yeah that was sarcasm







I got WD with the titan black too, see that was good because WD originally destroyed vram and was very well 'optimized' for the 6gb provided by the black







Witcher 3 is supposed to be resource heavy too though, so again GL 980 owners


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> Congrats, where is the block/backplate that goes with it


I let will be delivered on the 7th. I got the red backplate and nickel acetal blocks (EK).


----------



## Baasha

Titan X 4K Benchmarks:


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Hey Guys -

Just a quick question, I am returning 2 cards back to EVGA and they have asked me to describe the fault in detail. One card is a SCd the other is a ref version. Is it OK to tell them that I flashed the ref version with the SC BIOS? By telling them this am I voiding my warranty and stopping my chances of getting a full refund or not???

Thanks


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ^^ This.
> I have 2 4K monitors, both down clock on the desktop. As I mentioned earlier, at times Firefox or chrome will run at P0 state.
> 
> Cyclops 1.81V bios:


Weird, I'm running the timid 425 bios on 350.12 and my cards down clock. They do seem to 'hang about' a little on the desktop before doing so, but not by much. Chrome also seemingly prompts the extra juice as you mentioned.

Only difference thinking about it is that I've disabled G-Sync temporarily for other reasons which may explain why my problem isn't as prominent.

Oh, I do agree that 350.12 is a shoddy driver though - even ironically in the game it's meant to be 'Ready' for. Stability is piss poor for me without user intervention such as setting maximum performance in power options, disabling G-Sync and _not_ using TXAA.

Definitely deserves a sarcastic thumbs up.


----------



## unreality

My card clocks down to 135MHz on Desktop with 350 Driver and Gsync enabled. You just have to use 120Hz on Desktop (instead of 144Hz with the Swift).


----------



## Greyson Travis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Hey Guys -
> 
> Just a quick question, I am returning 2 cards back to EVGA and they have asked me to describe the fault in detail. One card is a SCd the other is a ref version. Is it OK to tell them that I flashed the ref version with the SC BIOS? By telling them this am I voiding my warranty and stopping my chances of getting a full refund or not???
> 
> Thanks


you have to flash back to the original bios that was with the card respectively. They have every right to reject a return or RMA as bios flashing is considered tempering beyond advertised specifications.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Hey Guys -
> 
> Just a quick question, I am returning 2 cards back to EVGA and they have asked me to describe the fault in detail. One card is a SCd the other is a ref version. Is it OK to tell them that I flashed the ref version with the SC BIOS? By telling them this am I voiding my warranty and stopping my chances of getting a full refund or not???
> 
> Thanks


as long as you flash the original bios in before sending it back, it should be OK. But I'd rather focus on the issue rather than what I did on the bios


----------



## unreality

Anybody else getting weird artifacts in GTA 5? GPU is 55°C and even downclocking by -90 doesnt help. Strangely the artifacts only come out of those trucks and they are moving when the truck is moving so i dont know if its the card or corrupted game files? I didnt have these problem for the first 30 hours of playing though.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greyson Travis*
> 
> you have to flash back to the original bios that was with the card respectively. They have every right to reject a return or RMA as bios flashing is considered tempering beyond advertised specifications.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> as long as you flash the original bios in before sending it back, it should be OK. But I'd rather focus on the issue rather than what I did on the bios


Yep I flashed the ref card back to its original BIOS. So I'll just focus on the poor performance as suggested.









Thanks for the confirmation guys, +Rep to both of ya!!!


----------



## mandingo

Sli config base oc +227 and mem +400 running 80% load 60c on air


----------



## Klunt Bumskrint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> Anybody else getting weird artifacts in GTA 5? GPU is 55°C and even downclocking by -90 doesnt help. Strangely the artifacts only come out of those trucks and they are moving when the truck is moving so i dont know if its the card or corrupted game files? I didnt have these problem for the first 30 hours of playing though.


I Was getting this on my 780's. They were at 954MHz so don't know why.


----------



## doogk

$1200 for the EVGA hyrdrocopper isnt bad, too bad they sent me an email 2 hours after they were back in stock and they were gone. Did anyone here pick one up?


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doogk*
> 
> $1200 for the EVGA hyrdrocopper isnt bad, too bad they sent me an email 2 hours after they were back in stock and they were gone. Did anyone here pick one up?


Isn't bad?







It's crazy good! Here in Europe it's literally 30-50% markup over US. Regular TX goes for £860-950 -> some $1325-1370 and the hydrocopper version is even worse at £1199 -> $1826. I know there is tax, but a) there are ways around it and b) even if it is there - it's heck of a lot less than 15-21% we pay here. I swear, some of you guys in US don't even realize how good you have got it







. I just build my rig and I did pay at least 30% premium over what I would pay in US. Sad days...


----------



## Smokey the Bear

After two weeks my new Titan X should be here today. Of course since Purolator has it, I may get it next week, but still, it's close!

Hopefully I don't blow this one up too, if Purolator hasn't already.

Scratch that. Newegg sent it ground even though I paid for express, how cute. I'd have paid for overnight if the option existed. I'll have it next week, it was sent last week, how about that... Never again Newegg.


----------



## doogk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Isn't bad?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's crazy good! Here in Europe it's literally 30-50% markup over US. Regular TX goes for £860-950 -> some $1325-1370 and the hydrocopper version is even worse at £1199 -> $1826. I know there is tax, but a) there are ways around it and b) even if it is there - it's heck of a lot less than 15-21% we pay here. I swear, some of you guys in US don't even realize how good you have got it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I just build my rig and I did pay at least 30% premium over what I would pay in US. Sad days...


This is true.

I need someone to do benchmarks with the hydrocopper vs the aquacomputer with active backplate.


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Were my Titan_X's suppose to come with a code for Witcher 3? If so, where do you get it?


from microcenter the code would be on your receipt below the total prices. I got a code on the 970 FTW I bought 2 weeks ago, but my Titan X didn't come with one. Spend 3 times more on gpu and then you get nothing LOL.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I received a Witcher coupon with my Titan-X from Memoryexpress.

They know you spend a lot of money CallsignVega, so why not another bit for the game too.


----------



## NIGos

Ehy Guys, just wanted to share how amazed I am by this card OC.

My Titan X SC with the AIO keeps 1519 MHz at 1.277 mV at 67°C top load. I never had such a good overclocker.

I didn't test for complete stability but I played a few hours of GTAV without any crash...


----------



## BigMack70

If you can play a few hours of GTA V then you're like 99.9% stable if not 100%. That game hates overclocks, especially on the memory.


----------



## tommi6o

Is there any difference between different brands and does Nvidia make all Titan X's themselves?


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommi6o*
> 
> Is there any difference between different brands and does Nvidia make all Titan X's themselves?


Every titan is made in house by Nvidia. Only the other companies can put their own stickers on them. Evga can't even put a ACX cooler on one. Yet anyways. Nvidia always keeps the Titan line in house only. Sucks, but o well . The bios could be different tho, as in a EVGA SC or SSC if they wanted too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIGos*
> 
> Ehy Guys, just wanted to share how amazed I am by this card OC.
> 
> My Titan X SC with the AIO keeps 1519 MHz at 1.277 mV at 67°C top load. I never had such a good overclocker.
> 
> I didn't test for complete stability but I played a few hours of GTAV without any crash...


What bios are you using to run 1519mhz without throttling? That would definitely throttle with only 110% stock bios power limit. How high are you running the power limit on a modded bios to not have that clock throttle? Or is that where you just have the clocks boosting too, but not knowing if it's throttling?


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommi6o*
> 
> Is there any difference between different brands and does Nvidia make all Titan X's themselves?


I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe that they are all reference cards which are made by Nvidia. The only difference is the packaging, warranties and the EVGA Superclocked version, which has a higher base/boost clock. Any card can be flashed with the SC BIOS or if preferred a modified BIOS, in order to obtain the higher clocks etc.


----------



## unreality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> Anybody else getting weird artifacts in GTA 5? GPU is 55°C and even downclocking by -90 doesnt help. Strangely the artifacts only come out of those trucks and they are moving when the truck is moving so i dont know if its the card or corrupted game files? I didnt have these problem for the first 30 hours of playing though.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Anyone? I see a some other people having this problem too, i just wanne be sure its not my TX. Already checked RAM with memdisk but its not faulty.


----------



## NIGos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Every titan is made in house by Nvidia. Only the other companies can put their own stickers on them. Evga can't even put a ACX cooler on one. Yet anyways. Nvidia always keeps the Titan line in house only. Sucks, but o well . The bios could be different tho, as in a EVGA SC or SSC if they wanted too.
> What bios are you using to run 1519mhz without throttling? That would definitely throttle with only 110% stock bios power limit. How high are you running the power limit on a modded bios to not have that clock throttle? Or is that where you just have the clocks boosting too, but not knowing if it's throttling?


Well actually I do not know if it could be throttling... Anyway I'm running Sheyster 1.250 MAX Air Bios and then upping the voltage in PX at 1.277, and then it automatically boosts to 1516 ( TDP is also extended in this bios). How do I check for throttling? From the PX graphs I can see that during gaming I get a yellow bar topped at 1516 Mhz


----------



## tommi6o

I'd like to go with EVGA but I can't get it anywhere in Europe and it's more expensive than others.


----------



## craftyhack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doogk*
> 
> This is true.
> 
> I need someone to do benchmarks with the hydrocopper vs the aquacomputer with active backplate.


I doubt that this would be worth much. From previous cards that I have had/seen/read about including the TX, the silicon lottery seems to play the biggest part in OC capabilities. Perhaps the active backplate will help if you have a golden card and also extremely poor airflow over the back of the card... maybe, but this is what is going on in my case(literally







, my NCase M1 is tiny and stuffed to the gills, and my backplate doesn't fit right) and my card hasn't had any problems... it is stable at 1590/8012 on 3DMark FS Ultra over multiple runs, and at 1560/7812 for hours on GTAV (I only down clocked it because I didn't see a point in running at the highest OC possible, at least until I get my cooling issues sorted). I think that the limiting factor is still primarily the GPU itself. This is assuming that the reference power phase design is adequate(which seems to be true for the TX), and that we are talking air or standard watercooling. Once going LN2, etc. with a binned GPU... from what I have read this is when power phase design, cooling, etc. can become the limiting factor, but other folks here assuredly know more about this.

If you are talking about idle/load temps for the different cooling setups in the same system, those would be interesting (assuming the GPUs were clocked the same, and assuming VRM/GDDR5/etc. temps were recorded) to see the performance of the different cooling configs. Honestly though, given the TDPs of all of the parts we are talking about, it looks to me that as long as you install the blocks correctly and have a bit of airflow for the passively cooled components, even when OCed to the max that the GPU will handle, any one of the water blocks from the known suppliers is probably more than sufficient, people that have posted with the different blocks here all seem to be getting great results, I haven't seen a post yet with problems due to VRM cooling issues that is affecting performance for normal clocks.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIGos*
> 
> Well actually I do not know if it could be throttling... Anyway I'm running Sheyster 1.250 MAX Air Bios and then upping the voltage in PX at 1.277, and then it automatically boosts to 1516 ( TDP is also extended in this bios). How do I check for throttling? From the PX graphs I can see that during gaming I get a yellow bar topped at 1516 Mhz


If clock at load is steady at 1516, you arent throttling, you can look at graph and see that, also gpuz graph will show it as well for long interval. Also Sheyster max air bios you are using has 350W as default, and the cards hard max is just under 400. So probably wouldnt throttle in games at 350W at your settings, though in valley or some demanding benchmarks may or may not need to increase the slider to at least 114% or 400W, at which point you wont throttle unless you hit hard limit of the card.


----------



## BrushyBill

Well, My first Titan X should be on it's way, now that I have it ordered!!! I also ordered the Bitspower Nickel plated copper block with backplate for it. I guess I'll be retiring my 780 Ti SLI setup here shortly.

Is anyone else using that Bitspower block? I wanted the Aquacomputer block with active backplate but I couldn't find the backplate anywhere except from aquacomputer directly and didn't want to pay an additional $60-$70 for customs. So Bitspower it is.


----------



## Klunt Bumskrint

The EVGA backplate is in stock for you EU guys. Just ordered 2








http://eu.evga.com/Products/moreinfo.asp?pn=100-BP-2999-B9


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommi6o*
> 
> Is there any difference between different brands and does Nvidia make all Titan X's themselves?


Like the others here already mentioned - cards are done by NVIDIA and any modification is not allowed. The only exception is EVGA really as they offer the SC version with possibly different BIOS and they also - as the only company I am aware off - are releasing custom version with water-block - their Hydro Copper lineup

.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klunt Bumskrint*
> 
> The EVGA backplate is in stock for you EU guys. Just ordered 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://eu.evga.com/Products/moreinfo.asp?pn=100-BP-2999-B9


+1 - but again, they are milking us so well







I hate that - this shows why we actually NEED AMD to survive. RIght now there is no competition and that's why they are able to charge these ridiculous prices.


----------



## thedoo

Small question for anyone that put on the EK waterblock. I see that EK recommends putting a small dab of thermal paste in addition to the thermal pads for the VRM section, did anyone actually do this?


----------



## Holynacho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> Anyone? I see a some other people having this problem too, i just wanne be sure its not my TX. Already checked RAM with memdisk but its not faulty.


Had that happen during an online session once, and it was only with black cars. But leaving the game and returning fixed the problem, and no other games have had problems, so I'm thinking game related.


----------



## Holynacho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thedoo*
> 
> Small question for anyone that put on the EK waterblock. I see that EK recommends putting a small dab of thermal paste in addition to the thermal pads for the VRM section, did anyone actually do this?


I did, can't hurt I guess.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thedoo*
> 
> Small question for anyone that put on the EK waterblock. I see that EK recommends putting a small dab of thermal paste in addition to the thermal pads for the VRM section, did anyone actually do this?


it helps keeping the thermal pads in place. It also helps checking for contact on all pads since you can place the block and lift up to see if all points are contacting.


----------



## thedoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Holynacho*
> 
> I did, can't hurt I guess.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> it helps keeping the thermal pads in place. It also helps checking for contact on all pads since you can place the block and lift up to see if all points are contacting.


Ok Thanks!


----------



## Kidam101

Hi guys I just started Benchning my SLi of Titan X and I'm concerned I might be hitting a bottleneck:

Current Setup:

Asus Maximus V Extreme EK watercooled
i7-3770k @ 4.7 --- 1.36v EK watercooled
32 gig RAM 2110hz @ 1.5v Gskill EK watercooled

Titan-x Overclocked EK full cover + backplate 1445hz core +395 Memory

My concerned is that in CPU monitoring My first core is hitting 100% usage (going from 75 to 100% during Unigine Valley). Also with the 3770k I'm stuck with 16 lanes of PCI-E so Im running 8x times 2 (using the first and third slot)

My score on Valley :

1920x1080p 8AA Ultra


1440P 8 AA Ultra


So from a Gaming perspective (I really don`t care much about benching) Am I being bottlenecked by the Mobo + cpu !? when I check the overall monitoring (the one with the memory and CPU when u press CTRL ALT DEL) I`m reading when running valley that im using 20% of my cpu sometimes going to 25%


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kidam101*
> 
> So from a Gaming perspective (I really don`t care much about benching) Am I being bottlenecked by the Mobo + cpu !? when I check the overall monitoring (the one with the memory and CPU when u press CTRL ALT DEL) I`m reading when running valley that im using 20% of my cpu sometimes going to 25%


Highly doubt you are being throttled with that. Highly doubt it.

I'm sure one of the other guys can explain whats going on tho.


----------



## SteezyTN

Amazon has only 1 TX Superclocked available. Probably won't even last by the time I'm done typing this...


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kidam101*
> 
> Hi guys I just started Benchning my SLi of Titan X and I'm concerned I might be hitting a bottleneck:
> 
> Current Setup:
> 
> Asus Maximus V Extreme EK watercooled
> i7-3770k @ 4.7 --- 1.36v EK watercooled
> 32 gig RAM 2110hz @ 1.5v Gskill EK watercooled
> 
> Titan-x Overclocked EK full cover + backplate 1445hz core +395 Memory
> 
> My concerned is that in CPU monitoring My first core is hitting 100% usage (going from 75 to 100% during Unigine Valley). Also with the 3770k I'm stuck with 16 lanes of PCI-E so Im running 8x times 2 (using the first and third slot)
> 
> My score on Valley :
> 
> 1920x1080p 8AA Ultra
> 
> 
> 1440P 8 AA Ultra
> 
> 
> So from a Gaming perspective (I really don`t care much about benching) Am I being bottlenecked by the Mobo + cpu !? when I check the overall monitoring (the one with the memory and CPU when u press CTRL ALT DEL) I`m reading when running valley that im using 20% of my cpu sometimes going to 25%


No, you're not being bottlenecked during gaming and it's a known issue that there's discrepancies with Valley, especially in Windows 7 vs. Windows 8, etc. If you were bottlenecked by your CPU all of the cores would be pegged at max usage and your cards would instead be starved, but that's not the case seeing as you're benching at 1440p + AA.

PCI-E x8 lanes also aren't a factor vs. x16 for Gen3, so that's of no concern for you there. Run other benchmarks and don't rely on Valley at all.


----------



## MakoOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIGos*
> 
> Well actually I do not know if it could be throttling... Anyway I'm running Sheyster 1.250 MAX Air Bios and then upping the voltage in PX at 1.277, and then it automatically boosts to 1516 ( TDP is also extended in this bios). How do I check for throttling? From the PX graphs I can see that during gaming I get a yellow bar topped at 1516 Mhz


You're not throttling, obviously, it's just the responder didn't know if you had modded your BIOS as you didn't note it. And just watch you PX OSD levels as you game, throttling appears instantly with GPU MHz drops in-game when the power hits 110% or whatever % the BIOS is capped at. With the modded BIOSes you're no where near that so ignore it.

For my TX, I couldn't get 1516MHz stable with the MAXAIR BIOS, it would lock up in-game unfortunately (using AIO hybrid cooler). Close though, my max is 1470MHz @ 1.24v using the SC-425 BIOS, stable for days, with GPU temp hitting 55C after an hour of stress testing (ambient room temp is high, 82F usually).

More volts didn't help mine as even the 1.31v BIOS didn't help bring stability higher than that MHz level. ASIC quality is 72.9% for those interested.

Very happy with it overall, impressed that it can hit those big numbers so easily, without a doubt the best overclocking card I've had in a decade.


----------



## 486DX

Anyone playing GTA V in 4k with dual Titan-X in SLI?

I can get 4k resolution but only with MSAA at 2x or off, I can have 2k butter smooth but it just isn't the same.

What are your settings?


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *486DX*
> 
> Anyone playing GTA V in 4k with dual Titan-X in SLI?
> 
> I can get 4k resolution but only with MSAA at 2x or off, I can have 2k butter smooth but it just isn't the same.
> 
> What are your settings?


4k as high as it goes everything - txaa x2. Out in the country it may drop to 55.

But I'm running 1522 / 7400 for GTA V


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BossJ*
> 
> 4k as high as it goes everything - txaa x2. Out in the country it may drop to 55.
> 
> But I'm running 1522 / 7400 for GTA V


Can you post a video of that out in the country with ultra grass? Would like to see that, as if it's true, it more or less confirms that ultra grass is CPU dependent and not GPU...

On my rig, I can max everything except MSAA/TXAA (off), high resolution shadows (off; causes stutter), and grass (very high; ultra causes dips to ~35fps in country).

Get 60 rock solid everywhere but out in the country, where it dips to 50-60 but remains smooth.


----------



## Ayahuasca

Anyone know when the Titan X branded AIO is coming from EVGA?


----------



## intrigger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intrigger*
> 
> Hi gents,
> 
> a quick question. I have 4 Titan Xs (still sealed, had them for a month!!), as my build is not yet ready, however I am at the stage where I can at least test them, before putting them under water (have Ek blocks and backplates at the ready).
> 
> Is the following enough testing enough before putting on the waterblocks?:
> 
> 1) plug each card individually (one by one). Test 3dmark etc.. check approx. max overclock for each card separately
> 2) Plug all 4 cards in together and check that 4 way-sli works, plus potentially check maximum overclock when in sli
> 
> Thanks in advance for your input...


So I'm testing each card individually as my PC is still in pieces... Results so far (still on air). I am stress testing each card all night with heaven, and last check is 4 way sli, before installing the blocks...

GPU 1 75% ASIC - Stock



GPU 2 77.1% ASIC Overlocked +250core +500mem (just installed my SM951 so benched that as well)



GPU 3 73.1% Overlclocked +250+500 19155 SD Mark Firestrike

I can't believe I reached number 46 in 3D Mark hall of fame for Firestrike given its the card that was used is still on air stock bios


----------



## intrigger

Sry for the double post!


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intrigger*
> 
> So I'm testing each card individually as my PC is still in pieces... Results so far (still on air). I am stress testing each card all night with heaven, and last check is 4 way sli, before installing the blocks...
> 
> GPU 1 75% ASIC - Stock
> 
> http://i697.photobucket.com/albums/vv333/faicalc309/GPU1%20Stock.png
> 
> GPU 2 77.1% ASIC Overlocked +250core +500mem (just installed my SM951 so benched that as well)
> 
> http://i697.photobucket.com/albums/vv333/faicalc309/GPU2%2077.3%20ASIC%20250CORE%20500MEM%2019121%203dmarkFS.png
> 
> GPU 3 73.1% Overlclocked +250+500 19155 SD Mark Firestrike
> 
> I can't believe I reached number 46 in 3D Mark hall of fame for Firestrike given its the card that was used is still on air stock bios


U have 4 GTX Titan Xs... I can believe it -_- lol!


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ayahuasca*
> 
> Anyone know when the Titan X branded AIO is coming from EVGA?


Dunno but if the 980 AIO comes back in stock, I'm just going to buy two of them and paint them, since the only difference between the two will be the shroud.


----------



## intrigger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BossJ*
> 
> U have 4 GTX Titan Xs... I can believe it -_- lol!


But I am testing them indivually, this is just the 1 card top scores


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Can you post a video of that out in the country with ultra grass? Would like to see that...
> 
> On my rig, I can max everything except MSAA/TXAA (off), high resolution shadows (off; causes stutter), and grass (very high; ultra causes dips to ~35fps in country).
> 
> Get 60 rock solid everywhere but out in the country, where it dips to 50-60 but remains smooth.


I'll look into that for sure. I just know that nvidia shadowplay lags the system. Have you also turned off Nvidia Streamer Service? (you'll gain a few FPS just from disabling that in services)


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/343kmi/nvidia_users_how_to_turn_down_your_cpu_usage_and/%5B/URL


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intrigger*
> 
> But I am testing them indivually, this is just the 1 card top scores


and that makes more sense







Bahahahahaha! I was about to say... lol!!!!


----------



## 486DX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BossJ*
> 
> 4k as high as it goes everything - txaa x2. Out in the country it may drop to 55.
> 
> But I'm running 1522 / 7400 for GTA V


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Can you post a video of that out in the country with ultra grass? Would like to see that, as if it's true, it more or less confirms that ultra grass is CPU dependent and not GPU...
> 
> On my rig, I can max everything except MSAA/TXAA (off), high resolution shadows (off; causes stutter), and grass (very high; ultra causes dips to ~35fps in country).
> 
> Get 60 rock solid everywhere but out in the country, where it dips to 50-60 but remains smooth.


Hmm, if it really is CPU dependent - I'd be a little disappointed that my brand new hex-core still stutters with grassy areas, even if I OC to 4.7ghz









What processor are you using BossJ?


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *486DX*
> 
> Hmm, if it really is CPU dependent - I'd be a little disappointed that my brand new hex-core still stutters with grassy areas, even if I OC to 4.7ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What processor are you using BossJ?


My system is watercooled and this:

EVGA supernova 1300w
5930k - 4.6Ghz
16GB G.Skill ram OC'd to 3200Mhz
2 x Titan X SLI - 1522 / 7400 at 1.261V stays under 40C
EVO 840 SSD (Games are on this)

clean install of driver 350.12


----------



## MakoOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intrigger*
> 
> (just installed my SM951 so benched that as well)


Wish I could get my SM951 AHCI scores sorted, it's underperforming at 4k reads/writes and smaller (which is what you want, the larger file sizes aren't typical for Windows/Gaming), particularly if que depth is high.

Have given up on it for now as it's likely my 4-year-old Win 7 install not playing nice. Will put effort into it again once Win 10 ships with all the new drivers/bells/whistles and better support.


----------



## MakoOC

Looking at TX SLI benchmark analysis of GTA5 on a few sites, particularly yesterday's HardOCP article, it's clear that the SLI implementation in that nonsense 350 driver isn't fully working yet.

I wouldn't sweat trying to sort out other supposed bottlenecks in your systems because they're not even getting 40-50% more throughput out of the second card at this stage.


----------



## intrigger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakoOC*
> 
> Wish I could get my SM951 AHCI scores sorted, it's underperforming at 4k reads/writes and smaller (which is what you want, the larger file sizes aren't typical for Windows/Gaming), particularly if que depth is high.
> 
> Have given up on it for now as it's likely my 4-year-old Win 7 install not playing nice. Will put effort into it again once Win 10 ships with all the new drivers/bells/whistles and better support.


Is mine under performing as well (crystal scores in the screenshot)?


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakoOC*
> 
> Looking at TX SLI benchmark analysis of GTA5 on a few sites, particularly yesterday's HardOCP article, it's clear that the SLI implementation in that nonsense 350 driver isn't fully working yet.
> 
> I wouldn't sweat trying to sort out other supposed bottlenecks in your systems because they're not even getting 40-50% more throughput out of the second card at this stage.


Links? I thought my SLI was running great? 90%+ on both cards 80%+ power usage on both... Or does that mean nothing?

EDIT: NM found the article and I get what you are saying. We should be seeing better FPS? I'm running at 4k though and getting 50 - 60 FPS. ... So... I dunno.

Article also states : *However, running that much GPU performance at a low resolution like 1440p could create a very CPU dependent scenario, and thus would bottleneck TITAN X SLI performance at 1440p.*

I should of read the entire article, but he must not be overclocking the cards? Because Titan X's shine because they overclock far better than any other card out there... Right?


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakoOC*
> 
> Looking at TX SLI benchmark analysis of GTA5 on a few sites, particularly yesterday's HardOCP article, it's clear that the SLI implementation in that nonsense 350 driver isn't fully working yet.
> 
> I wouldn't sweat trying to sort out other supposed bottlenecks in your systems because they're not even getting 40-50% more throughput out of the second card at this stage.


Interesting article. Relatively speaking, Titan X SLI does very poorly in this game... thought it would be night and day better than 980 SLI or 295X2 but seems to be not the case. Hope Nvidia's next driver is actually good. I'm half tempted to revert back to the Titan X launch driver and see what happens, as this 350.12 driver has not been great.

Anyways, disabling that nvidia streaming service got rid of some stutter - just drove around the map for a while and I can keep everything max except MSAA/TXAA (off) and grass (very high), but it did enable me to use high resolution shadows (a setting which doesn't do very much IMO).

I wonder if [H] would have had different results if they had used a 5960X at say, 4.5 GHz instead of the 3770k.


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Interesting article. Relatively speaking, Titan X SLI does very poorly in this game... thought it would be night and day better than 980 SLI or 295X2 but seems to be not the case. Hope Nvidia's next driver is actually good. I'm half tempted to revert back to the Titan X launch driver and see what happens, as this 350.12 driver has not been great.
> 
> Anyways, disabling that nvidia streaming service got rid of some stutter - just drove around the map for a while and I can keep everything max except MSAA/TXAA (off) and grass (very high), but it did enable me to use high resolution shadows (a setting which doesn't do very much IMO).
> 
> I wonder if [H] would have had different results if they had used a 5960X at say, 4.5 GHz instead of the 3770k.


Wooooo! Good job man. I figured that would help! Nvidia Streamer service kills about 5 - 10 FPS in some games. Nvidia needs to cut that crap out, and re optimize their drivers.

Can't wait for DX12


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BossJ*
> 
> Links? I thought my SLI was running great? 90%+ on both cards 80%+ power usage on both... Or does that mean nothing?
> 
> EDIT: NM found the article and I get what you are saying. We should be seeing better FPS? I'm running at 4k though and getting 50 - 60 FPS. ... So... I dunno.
> 
> Article also states : *However, running that much GPU performance at a low resolution like 1440p could create a very CPU dependent scenario, and thus would bottleneck TITAN X SLI performance at 1440p.*
> 
> I should of read the entire article, but he must not be overclocking the cards? Because Titan X's shine because they overclock far better than any other card out there... Right?


Those cards are not overclocked in the [H] review, none of them so you could argue its a bit of a moot point really , eg 980 overclocks pretty well too. Not as good as Titan X however for sure. So OC vc OC Titan X will pull away from 980 scores in non cpu limited scenarios.

I almost think the poor scaling is just a pointer to poor cpu optimisation in this Game. 5820k/5930k would have been a good cpu to test on.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thedoo*
> 
> Small question for anyone that put on the EK waterblock. I see that EK recommends putting a small dab of thermal paste in addition to the thermal pads for the VRM section, did anyone actually do this?


I did....pads dont fill in the microscopic crevices as well as paste, I put very thin haze of paste on mine. Ek states It "further improves the thermal performance" in their instructions, so they likely measured both with just pad and with small paste/pad.


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Those cards are not overclocked in the [H] review, none of them so you could argue its a bit of a moot point really , eg 980 overclocks pretty well too. Not as good as Titan X however for sure. So OC vc OC Titan X will pull away from 980 scores in non cpu limited scenarios.
> 
> I almost think the poor scaling is just a pointer to poor cpu optimisation in this Game. 5820k/5930k would have been a good cpu to test on.


Gotcha. Hopefully some of this sorts itself out when DX12 gets more mature and integrated into games. I think we'll see a different SLI product all together at that point.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Still can't figure out the issue with my Titan X. Some of the time +100 core is 1505MHz and some of the time it's 1315Mhz. I literally just launched GTA V and it was running at 1505MHz and then opened SOM and it was running at 1315. Not sure if this is an Afterburner issue or an issue with the 1.281v bios.


----------



## 486DX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Interesting article. Relatively speaking, Titan X SLI does very poorly in this game... thought it would be night and day better than 980 SLI or 295X2 but seems to be not the case. Hope Nvidia's next driver is actually good. I'm half tempted to revert back to the Titan X launch driver and see what happens, as this 350.12 driver has not been great.
> 
> Anyways, disabling that nvidia streaming service got rid of some stutter - just drove around the map for a while and I can keep everything max except MSAA/TXAA (off) and grass (very high), but it did enable me to use high resolution shadows (a setting which doesn't do very much IMO).
> 
> I wonder if [H] would have had different results if they had used a 5960X at say, 4.5 GHz instead of the 3770k.


Wow! That protip regarding disabling NVIDIA stream has worked wonders, immediate improvement in GTA V. I can play with 4xMSAA now, not that it's really necessary in 4k.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakoOC*
> 
> Wish I could get my SM951 AHCI scores sorted, it's underperforming at 4k reads/writes and smaller (which is what you want, the larger file sizes aren't typical for Windows/Gaming), particularly if que depth is high.
> 
> Have given up on it for now as it's likely my 4-year-old Win 7 install not playing nice. Will put effort into it again once Win 10 ships with all the new drivers/bells/whistles and better support.


your 951 seems to be performing pretty well to me.

Intel 750 NVMe:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








M.2 (x2)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## DNMock

Looks like the Aqua Computer Active cooling backplates are now available for the T-X, anyone testing them, I'd be interested in seeing how well it does.


----------



## MakoOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> your 951 seems to be performing pretty well to me.
> 
> Intel 750 NVMe:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M.2 (x2)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks can be deceiving unfortunately. On mine, drill down to the ATTO results at 4k and below sizes, check the AS SSD "Program" result, check the HD Tune 4kb Random IOPS result...

All of those sub-4k tests it's way off the mark, more than -50% down from where it should be compared to 10+ other benchmark sites who have tested the exact drive with X99, and other owners around the web.

Frustrating, but OS issues no doubt as these are pretty bulletproof with X99 w/upgraded BIOS. Hard to pin it down to anything besides that, there aren't many gremlins to chase when it comes to these luckily.

Just tested it again for kicks, now down more than -75% versus where it should be in sub-4k file size tests, but still 2200MB/s in the big sizes. Grrrr....


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *486DX*
> 
> Anyone playing GTA V in 4k with dual Titan-X in SLI?
> 
> I can get 4k resolution but only with MSAA at 2x or off, I can have 2k butter smooth but it just isn't the same.
> 
> What are your settings?


I run everything max/on, but 4x msaa, txaa on, fxaa off, sweetfx on, and very high grass and post fx. I get big dips down to the 30 driving in the desert but I can live with it with gsync. 2x msaa is a big difference. I'll turn it off and see what I get.


----------



## Kidam101

small question here`s what im doing right now with my 2 titan x

Load ROM on the same folder and rename it gm200.rom

then:

nvflash --list
nvflash --protectoff for the first card
nvflash --protectoff for the second card
nvflash -i1 -6 gm200.rom then <<y>>
nvflash -i0 -6 gm200.rom then <<y>>

reboot re-enable SLI ...

and somehow in precision X both cards are linked but have different speeds !!! been trying all night to make them match by reflashing nothing is working !!!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kidam101*
> 
> small question here`s what im doing right now with my 2 titan x
> 
> Load ROM on the same folder and rename it gm200.rom
> 
> then:
> 
> nvflash --list
> nvflash --protectoff for the first card
> nvflash --protectoff for the second card
> nvflash -i1 -6 gm200.rom then <<y>>
> nvflash -i0 -6 gm200.rom then <<y>>
> 
> reboot re-enable SLI ...
> 
> and somehow in precision X both cards are linked but have different speeds !!! been trying all night to make them match by reflashing nothing is working !!!


No need to rename the rom file, you can use any name you want.. this way files don't get mixed up.
Disabled SLI? Disabled the driver in device manager for both cards?
If you loaded PX with a different bios on the cards, try either deleting the profiles in the PX folder or reinstall it.

btw - that's not two instances of PX running simultaneously - right?


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kidam101*
> 
> small question here`s what im doing right now with my 2 titan x
> 
> Load ROM on the same folder and rename it gm200.rom
> 
> then:
> 
> nvflash --list
> nvflash --protectoff for the first card
> nvflash --protectoff for the second card
> nvflash -i1 -6 gm200.rom then <<y>>
> nvflash -i0 -6 gm200.rom then <<y>>
> 
> reboot re-enable SLI ...
> 
> and somehow in precision X both cards are linked but have different speeds !!! been trying all night to make them match by reflashing nothing is working !!!


Did you disable the drivers first in device manager for both cards?


----------



## MakoOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> No need to rename the rom file, you can use any name you want.. this way files don't get mixed up.
> Disabled SLI? Disabled the driver in device manager for both cards?
> If you loaded PX with a different bios on the cards, try either deleting the profiles in the PX folder or reinstall it.
> 
> btw - that's not two instances of PX running simultaneously - right?


Honestly I would chicken out and just pull one of the cards to do them individually...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakoOC*
> 
> Honestly I would chicken out and just pull one of the cards to do them individually...


or if your mobo has them, use the PCIE lane switches.


----------



## doogk

So apparently the Hydrocoppers came back in stock again and I missed out. Going to have to stalk refresh the evga page tomorrow at work.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Re-posted from the NV Flash thread;

There is no need to pull each card as this method works, I can confirm that as I have flashed my 2 Titan X's several times in the past week. It depends on which make of card you have, some do not respond too well compared to other brands. (Asus & MSI) However I found in SLi this method was more effective:-

1) Save ROM to the NV Flash folder and rename it gm200.rom if you want too? (Or whatever name you like Eg. GM200-400W.rom, but you don't need to re-name it at all).

2) Disable SLi

3) In Device Manager, open Display adapters. For each card, right click and choose Disable. Do them all, regardless of what you're flashing. You must have both of the Display drivers DISABLED in Device manager before you open a CMD prompt.

4) Go back to your NV Flash folder and open a CMD prompt, (in Windows 7 hold Shift and right click on that folder to open a CMD prompt).

5) Right click the NV Flash folder and click Run as administrator

6) Then in the CMD window type only;

nvflash --list
nvflash --protectoff for the first card (0)
nvflash -i0 -6 gm200.rom
then type <<y>>

Sometimes you have to type <<y>> 2 or 3 times

7) type nvflash --protectoff for the second card (1)
nvflash -i1 -6 gm200.rom
then <<y>>

8) Close down the CMD prompt and NV Flash.

9) Re-enable the Display drivers in Device manager.

10) REBOOT - DO NOT ENABLE SLi

11) Re-enable SLi AFTER reboot.

Also sometimes a second reboot is required to let the cards NEW BIOS bed-in.

Alternatively you could try this command to turn the protect off ;

nvflash --index=0 --protectoff
Then just repeat with a '1' instead of a '0' for the second card.

Give those a try bud, hopefully you will be successful just like I was.









Edited by CYBER-SNIPA - Today at 3:20 am View History


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Re-posted from the NV Flash thread;
> 
> There is no need to pull each card as this method works, I can confirm that as I have flashed my 2 Titan X's several times in the past week. It depends on which make of card you have, some do not respond too well compared to other brands. (Asus & MSI) However I found in SLi this method was more effective:-
> 
> Save ROM to the NV Flash folder and rename it gm200.rom (Or whatever name you like Eg. GM200-400W.rom, but you don't need to re-name it at all).
> 
> Then:
> 
> Disable SLi
> 
> You must have both of the Display drivers DISABLED in Device manager before you open a CMD prompt.
> 
> Go back to your NV Flash folder.
> 
> *Hold Shift and right click on that folder to open a CMD prompt*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Then type only;
> 
> nvflash --list
> nvflash --protectoff for the first card (0)
> nvflash -i0 -6 gm200.rom
> then <<y>>
> 
> nvflash --protectoff for the second card (1)
> nvflash -i1 -6 gm200.rom
> then <<y>>
> 
> Sometimes you have to type <<y>> 2 or 3 times
> 
> Close down the CMD prompt and NV Flash.
> 
> Re-enable the Display drivers in Device manager.
> 
> REBOOT
> 
> Re-enable SLi AFTER reboot
> 
> Alternatively you could try this command;
> 
> nvflash --index=0 --protectoff
> 
> Then just repeat with a '1' instead of a '0' for the second card.
> 
> Also sometimes a second reboot is required to let the cards bed-in.
> 
> Give those a try bud, hopefully you will be successful just like I was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edited by CYBER-SNIPA - Today at 3:20 am View History


shift-rtight click is windows 7 only. Win8.1 uses a different method to open an elevated command prompt.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> shift-rtight click is windows 7 only. Win8.1 uses a different method to open an elevated command prompt.


LOLLLLZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ I'm still one of the Magnificent 7 dude!!!









Edited - But thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> LOLLLLZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ I'm still one of the Magnificent 7 dude!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edited - But thanks for pointing it out.










was not obvious when W8 previewed - caused lot's of complaints (to which they basically said "live with it".)


----------



## SteezyTN

So I just noticed something regarding EVGA's step up program. The 90 days starts on the day of purchase. Now that makes sense, but what about people who order online, and shipment takes a week. That's 7 days taken off right there. I ordered mine on April 28th, and I didn't get my card till May 5th (yesterday). They need to make exceptions to this rule. Now I know I won't be stepping up, but still...


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So I just noticed something regarding EVGA's step up program. The 90 days starts on the day of purchase. Now that makes sense, but what about people who order online, and shipment takes a week. That's 7 days taken off right there. I ordered mine on April 28th, and I didn't get my card till May 5th (yesterday). They need to make exceptions to this rule. Now I know I won't be stepping up, but still...


First world problems?


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So I just noticed something regarding EVGA's step up program. The 90 days starts on the day of purchase. Now that makes sense, but what about people who order online, and shipment takes a week. That's 7 days taken off right there. I ordered mine on April 28th, and I didn't get my card till May 5th (yesterday). They need to make exceptions to this rule. Now I know I won't be stepping up, but still...


83 days is still way too long even for fickle minded blokes...i think you should focus on your titan x now that it has arrived


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> 83 days is still way too long even for fickle minded blokes...i think you should focus on your titan x now that it has arrived


*"Now I won't be stepping up, but still..."*


----------



## intrigger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> I did....pads dont fill in the microscopic crevices as well as paste, I put very thin haze of paste on mine. Ek states It "further improves the thermal performance" in their instructions, so they likely measured both with just pad and with small paste/pad.


Would it be beneficial even when using fujipoly 17w/mk extreme pads?


----------



## MapRef41N93W

So I switched over to the maxair bios to try to alleviate this clock issue with the cyclops2 bios but things actually just seem worse on it at least for the voltage I want to run. When setting the voltage to 1.274 on it, my card auto defaults to 1519 boost and after a few minutes drops to 1392. This can't be alleviated by adding any more MHz as even +20 on that crashes (the card tries to run at 1539). 1392 isn't enough as I can do 1460 on 1.255v. Default boost on the stock voltage for maxair appears to be only 1329.

I really would love to just find a bios that works at 1.274 and lets me set the clocks myself without having erratic clock speed changes at seemingly random.

Cyclops 2 bios would be perfect if not for this issue with the clocks being 1315 at +100 one minute and 1505 the next. I have great stability with that bios at 1500+ that I can't get on maxair with 1.255v.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intrigger*
> 
> Would it be beneficial even when using fujipoly 17w/mk extreme pads?


Yes as its about the contact the pad makes with the surface of the ic / vrm / waterbock. I used 11 w/mk Fuji + PK Nano both sides eg wb side and vrm side.

17 w/mk still has a higher transfer rate of heat but still limited by its surface contact.


----------



## MakoOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> So I switched over to the maxair bios to try to alleviate this clock issue with the cyclops2 bios but things actually just seem worse on it at least for the voltage I want to run. When setting the voltage to 1.274 on it, my card auto defaults to 1519 boost and after a few minutes drops to 1392. This can't be alleviated by adding any more MHz as even +20 on that crashes (the card tries to run at 1539). 1392 isn't enough as I can do 1460 on 1.255v. Default boost on the stock voltage for maxair appears to be only 1329.
> 
> I really would love to just find a bios that works at 1.274 and lets me set the clocks myself without having erratic clock speed changes at seemingly random.
> 
> Cyclops 2 bios would be perfect if not for this issue with the clocks being 1315 at +100 one minute and 1505 the next. I have great stability with that bios at 1500+ that I can't get on maxair with 1.255v.


I've used all of those BIOSes and never had one adjust the clock lower via any kind of throttling than what I had set it in PX. Right now it's at 1470MHz in-game, and it never moves. The only time my TX throttles down is with the stock BIOS, which gets to 110%+ power very quickly and then reduces MHz accordingly.


----------



## cstkl1

damn. this game.

damn
errr no game until todate has done this other than syntethics.
it hit my tdp limit of 110% but ultization only 88-90%.. will try later disabling shadowplay. but fark.

just put maximum aa. whats with all this aa settings??running Ds9x. FXAA disabled/SMAA Ultra
rest is all maxed out.

ok found out Ds9x.. runs 9x of the resolution and downsamples..

getting 80-90fps.

but damn that tdp limit. no game ppl has ever even cross 100.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakoOC*
> 
> I've used all of those BIOSes and never had one adjust the clock lower via any kind of throttling than what I had set it in PX. Right now it's at 1470MHz in-game, and it never moves. The only time my TX throttles down is with the stock BIOS, which gets to 110%+ power very quickly and then reduces MHz accordingly.


The 1.281v bios doesn't throttle it just seems to have the clocks different at different times. I can set the clock to +100 and open firestirke than GTA V and it will be at 1505, then a few minutes later I re-open GTA V and it's at 1315. The maxair bios works fine with stock voltage, but my card is only stable at 1460 on it and I want to do 1500 like I can on the 1.281 bios. The only throttling I have seen is when I set the voltage to max in the maxair.

Also it's definitely not a reporting error as I ran firestrike both times on the 1.281v bios and got a much lower score when the clock speed was reporting 1315.


----------



## MakoOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> The 1.281v bios doesn't throttle it just seems to have the clocks different at different times. I can set the clock to +100 and open firestirke than GTA V and it will be at 1505, then a few minutes later I re-open GTA V and it's at 1315. The maxair bios works fine with stock voltage, but my card is only stable at 1460 on it and I want to do 1500 like I can on the 1.281 bios. The only throttling I have seen is when I set the voltage to max in the maxair.
> 
> Also it's definitely not a reporting error as I ran firestrike both times on the 1.281v bios and got a much lower score when the clock speed was reporting 1315.


Yeah none of those has done any of that to my Titan X. Wish we could figure it out, this is a strange one.


----------



## tommi6o

What is the highest core clock you guys have achieved under water?


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommi6o*
> 
> What is the highest core clock you guys have achieved under water?


For me its 1590mhz so far. Gaming etc on 1550 tho.


----------



## G227

Guys & gals, if it wasn't posted here already - EVGA EU has in stock their hybrid AIO for the 980! Just grabbed one smile.gif http://eu.evga.com/products/moreInfo.asp?pn=400-HY-H980-B1&family=Accessories%20-%20Hardware&uc=EUR (though if you wanna buy directly from them - simply go to the shop, click on accessories and there is a buy link next to the product)


----------



## Klunt Bumskrint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Guys & gals, if it wasn't posted here already - EVGA EU has in stock their hybrid AIO for the 980! Just grabbed one smile.gif http://eu.evga.com/products/moreInfo.asp?pn=400-HY-H980-B1&family=Accessories%20-%20Hardware&uc=EUR (though if you wanna buy directly from them - simply go to the shop, click on accessories and there is a buy link next to the product)


Just waiting for the long sli bridge now


----------



## cstkl1

1440p Literally Maxed out Ultra, DownSampling 4x,SMAA Ultra.

Best setting for my setup.






Just incase after testing already.



Had to do it this way as the only racing i like is Forza. Every other pc racing games.. i just dont like them.. but this one looks good.

Note i found out during the start of each race the fps takes a dip on new tracks. Replaying you dont get that. So is that a bug?

Next vid is full cali race couse with rain. THat should be the most strenuous i think


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intrigger*
> 
> Would it be beneficial even when using fujipoly 17w/mk extreme pads?


I used a dab of gelid EX in the past when using the EK pads (makes them about as good as fuji 11, but the EK pads a "dry"). Remounting the 4 780TI KP blocks later on with fuji EX or Ultra did not show a consistent difference w or w/o tim on the pads. The 17kw stuff is like putty and should be a bit greasy (that's TIM from the semi-solid matrix) so I haven't used extra TIM on the 17s. Some of the 17kw stuff that vendors cut seems to dry out. Probably best to use the 11s with some very non viscous tim since the pad will hinder spreading unless you do each one by hand. My


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> The 1.281v bios doesn't throttle it just seems to have the clocks different at different times. I can set the clock to +100 and open firestirke than GTA V and it will be at 1505, then a few minutes later I re-open GTA V and it's at 1315. The maxair bios works fine with stock voltage, but my card is only stable at 1460 on it and I want to do 1500 like I can on the 1.281 bios. The only throttling I have seen is when I set the voltage to max in the maxair.


The MaxAir BIOS is altered to run at a maximum of 1.255v. The boost table reflects that if you look at it. If you want to run at higher voltage than 1.255, use one of the Cyclops BIOS files, or opt33's BIOS, or my bench BIOS.


----------



## Ascendor81

Couldn't get order in on evga site for aio gtx 980 cooler. Ordered on amazon. Just got email order comes in next week. So h100i for CPU and this cooler for gpu. Finally cam keep fan from going to 75% all the time. My office room gets hot anyways. In california, my pc now has more water than our lakes.


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jscheema*
> 
> Couldn't get order in on evga site for aio gtx 980 cooler. Ordered on amazon. Just got email order comes in next week. So h100i for CPU and this cooler for gpu. Finally cam keep fan from going to 75% all the time. My office room gets hot anyways. In california, my pc now has more water than our lakes.


Just did the same. I'm now wondering about the instalation - I hope it will fit correctly? Since the TX and 980 have same dimensions (I think) it should fit right? http://www.evga.com/support/manuals/files/980_HYBRID_install_v3.pdf I just ddon't like the 980 casing - the TX has much better one







oh well - I won't be looking at it much anyway - so just sacrificing the GTX logo

One thing I would ask (those who installed it, plan to install it or anyone







) - would you use the pre-applied thermal paste? When I was installing the H100i it had similar pre-applied solution which squirted all over my CPU since there was too much of it and it seemed like it would create bubbles since it was spread out. Anybody has any recommendation?

Thanks!


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> The MaxAir BIOS is altered to run at a maximum of 1.255v. The boost table reflects that if you look at it. If you want to run at higher voltage than 1.255, use one of the Cyclops BIOS files, or opt33's BIOS, or my bench BIOS.


Eh? I already said I was on the cyclops 1.281v bios. I get weird clock speed issues where I can set +100 core (afterburner or PX makes no difference) and it will be 1505 in one or two apps, then suddenly only 1315 in another one (and be seemingly stuck at that clock).


----------



## MakoOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Eh? I already said I was on the cyclops 1.281v bios. I get weird clock speed issues where I can set +100 core (afterburner or PX makes no difference) and it will be 1505 in one or two apps, then suddenly only 1315 in another one (and be seemingly stuck at that clock).


Yep, strange prob, good luck with that.


----------



## MakoOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jscheema*
> 
> Couldn't get order in on evga site for aio gtx 980 cooler. Ordered on amazon. Just got email order comes in next week. So h100i for CPU and this cooler for gpu. Finally cam keep fan from going to 75% all the time. My office room gets hot anyways. In california, my pc now has more water than our lakes.


Their AIO is nice. Simple, works, relatively cheap. Very happy with it.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Eh? I already said I was on the cyclops 1.281v bios. I get weird clock speed issues where I can set +100 core (afterburner or PX makes no difference) and it will be 1505 in one or two apps, then suddenly only 1315 in another one (and be seemingly stuck at that clock).


Me too!
I have to restart the game and sometimes my computerin order to fix it and then it happens again at certain times only.

Yesterday on mwo my clock speed would be steady at 1500mhz and when went to play star citizen it would stay steady at 1300mhz. Went back to mwo and it was at 1500mhz.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

So my Titan X that Newegg sent via ground even though I paid express? Got recalled from newegg today... Once it reaches my province, it'll be sent back to Newegg/California... Seriously, these guys are the worst company I've ever dealt with.. My package is too slow (2 weeks in transit), and sent with a courier I blocked from my account, so they recall it. And right as I'm about to get it too... I'm really mad. I did not want a recall... It was scheduled now to be delivered on Monday... I should have stuck solely with Amazon.

Looks like I'll have to wait yet another few weeks... I already begged them to cancel the recall, so we'll see if it's too late. If they do recall it though, I'm going to demand that they overnight me a Titan X since the one I ordered is recalled/on it's way back to them without being opened/delivered.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Me too!
> I have to restart the game and sometimes my computerin order to fix it and then it happens again at certain times only.
> 
> Yesterday on mwo my clock speed would be steady at 1500mhz and when went to play star citizen it would stay steady at 1300mhz. Went back to mwo and it was at 1500mhz.


check that the load is sufficient to trigger p0 state. Also, in some cases it will run at base boost clock if the OC is unstable with the specific application?


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Me too!
> I have to restart the game and sometimes my computerin order to fix it and then it happens again at certain times only.
> 
> Yesterday on mwo my clock speed would be steady at 1500mhz and when went to play star citizen it would stay steady at 1300mhz. Went back to mwo and it was at 1500mhz.


Sounds about right except replace mwo and Star Citizen with GTA V and Shadow Of Mordor for me. But if I go back to GTA V clocks stay at 1315 rather than going back to 1505.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> check that the load is sufficient to trigger p0 state. Also, in some cases it will run at base boost clock if the OC is unstable with the specific application?


Load is 99% and the clock is definitely stable because I ran GTA V for four hours with it no problem at all.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Eh? I already said I was on the cyclops 1.281v bios. I get weird clock speed issues where I can set +100 core (afterburner or PX makes no difference) and it will be 1505 in one or two apps, then suddenly only 1315 in another one (and be seemingly stuck at that clock).


I just wanted to make it clear to ALL what the MaxAir BIOS is for. Think of it as a stock SC BIOS with a 1.25v limit and a higher TDP limit. If you want more vcore than 1.25v, look elsewhere.


----------



## craftyhack

Me three, I have only ever installed/used AB to tune with, and I can tell pretty quick when kicking off GTA V, 3DMark, etc. if the boost limit has dropped. Sometimes it will last through a few reboots being stuck low, sometimes the other way around, and sometimes it will change from one game/benchmark launch to the next without a boot in between, and I haven't figured out what makes it change. I created two OC profiles, one for when the clock is locked lower, and another when it is not. The only thing that sucks is when it switches from locked lower to the higher boost while I am running the locked profile, it boosts to almost 1800MHz, which obviously doesn't last long







. Hopefully that won't hurt anything. I am EK block watercooled, but only running maxair BIOS given 80% ASIC so I followed the guidance on sticking with lower voltage, and it is stable at 1590.

EDIT: Also, can game for hours on either OC profile that makes the card run at 1560, stability doesn't seem to be an issue. No artifacts, driver crashes, I am under the PL (by quite a bit, except when running 3DMark), etc. Checking clock after long game sessions, it is at 1560 nonstop, no downclocking whatsoever.


----------



## Nytestryke

TX2 on backorder with tiger







It's annoying how the TX is still having supply issues with the bigger distributors, hopefully they get stock again soon 3dmarks being severely bottlenecked by my single tx


----------



## Dark

Finally got #2...


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dark*
> 
> Finally got #2...


They look quite good in there, do you plan to keep them on air? Going to be overclocking them? ASIC values on each card?


----------



## Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> They look quite good in there, do you plan to keep them on air? Going to be overclocking them? ASIC values on each card?


I don't anticipate doing much else to them, I'm only driving a single ROG Swift right now.

Card 1: 68.2%
Card 2: 72.5%


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dark*
> 
> I don't anticipate doing much else to them, I'm only driving a single ROG Swift right now.


Yeah i'm only with a swift too atm, doesn't mean you can't break them in


----------



## 486DX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dark*
> 
> Finally got #2...


Looking good









Like me, you've got them right in front of your intake fans - which in my case (along with a custom fan curve) has allowed me to OC without water.

I personally love the way they look when the LED logos come on.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Is anyone playing CoD AW with 1 or more Ti-Xs? If yes what are the highest stable OC's your able to run please???


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Is anyone playing CoD AW with 1 or more Ti-Xs? If yes what are the highest stable OC's your able to run please???


1405 on sli. Backed down from 1455. Single card from 1500 to 1442. Stable on this ure stable on gta v etc.

Its the later part of the game that gets dicey with gpu clocks.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> 1405 on sli. Backed down from 1455. Single card from 1500 to 1442. Stable on this ure stable on gta v etc.
> 
> Its the later part of the game that gets dicey with gpu clocks.


WOW that's good, I was running the GM200-400W BIOS, with 1215 Core / 1304 Boost, but I kept getting a BSOD. I think it may have been the 1.281V causing it, but I'm not certain. I currently have a modified SC BIOS 1170 Core / 1250 Boost @ 1.250V, which is super stable. Does any of you BIOS modders know if I would I be able to get a stable 1215 Core / 1304 Boost, with 1.250V???


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> WOW that's good, I was running the GM200-400W BIOS, with 1215 Core / 1304 Boost, but I kept getting a BSOD. I think it may have been the 1.281V causing it, but I'm not certain. I currently have a modified SC BIOS 1170 Core / 1250 Boost @ 1.250V, which is super stable. Does any of you BIOS modders know if I would I be able to get a stable 1215 Core / 1304 Boost, with 1.250V???


Thats really low.


----------



## MakoOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *486DX*
> 
> Looking good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like me, you've got them right in front of your intake fans - which in my case (along with a custom fan curve) has allowed me to OC without water.


They *all* overclock without water quite nicely, easy +200MHz. Heat isn't the main issue with these anyway, it's power throttling that most hinders big numbers. Heat comes in to play with the custom BIOSes with added volts, which no one on air is running (well) anyway unless they like a 100% fan curve.

The water is simply a luxury intended to keep the noise down, as even at moderate speeds the TX blower is way too annoying. Any MHz boost because of cooler temps is just icing on a fantastic water cake my friend.


----------



## G227

Hi guys! I have decided to try flashing bios to eliviate that 275W TDP that seems to be holding me down. Now this is my first time flashing a bios on GPU so I really don't want to brick it. Thus, I have few question just to make sure I will do it right (mainly based on the guide in the first post here). I have _*numbered and marked my questions in bold italics*_ within the guide and posted additional under. Thanks a ton for answering!

*THE GUIDE*

1. Get nvflash from the first post. http://bit.ly/1LYAntY
2. Get the BIOS (.rom). Save to the same dir.

3. cmd window:
Start, Run, cmd, right-click, Run as Administrator, go to the nvflash folder.
Shows cards in system with ID

nvflash --list _*A. What does this do?*_

4. Device Manager:
Start, run, device manager
in Display adapters. right click/Disable all cards _*B.I have read somewhere that this is not necessary anymore?*_

5. cmd window:
To flash:

nvflash -6 GM200.rom

Where GM200 is whatever BIOS you're using. Index option to specify which card to flash, ie.

nvflash -6 --index=0 GM200.rom _*C. Is the index thing necessary if I don't use SLI? I.e. do I have to write "nvflash -6 --index=0 GM200.rom" or just "nvflash -6 GM200.rom" ? Naturally I would change the name of the rom







*_

You will have to confirm 'y' a few times.

6. Device Manager:
in Display adapters. right click/Enable all cards

7. Reboot, let the card get set up _*D.What does this mean - should I let it sit in windows for few minutes?*_, reboot again.

*ADDITIONAL QUESTION*

*E. I have read that earlier Kidam101 meantioning "nvflash --protectoff for the first card" as a second step, but can't find it in the guide. Is this something SLI specific? Plus I guess if this was something necessary, the command would be just "nvflash -protectoff"?
F. Files should look like this? 
G. Anything else that I have missed?*

Thanks! And sorry for being a noob at this so far


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Hi guys! I have decided to try flashing bios to eliviate that 275W TDP that seems to be holding me down. Now this is my first time flashing a bios on GPU so I really don't want to brick it. Thus, I have few question just to make sure I will do it right (mainly based on the guide in the first post here). I have _*numbered and marked my questions in bold italics*_ within the guide and posted additional under. Thanks a ton for answering!
> 
> *THE GUIDE*
> 
> 1. Get nvflash from the first post. http://bit.ly/1LYAntY
> 2. Get the BIOS (.rom). Save to the same dir.
> 
> 3. cmd window:
> Start, Run, cmd, right-click, Run as Administrator, go to the nvflash folder.
> Shows cards in system with ID
> 
> nvflash --list _*A. What does this do?*_
> 
> 4. Device Manager:
> Start, run, device manager
> in Display adapters. right click/Disable all cards _*B.I have read somewhere that this is not necessary anymore?*_
> 
> 5. cmd window:
> To flash:
> 
> nvflash -6 GM200.rom
> 
> Where GM200 is whatever BIOS you're using. Index option to specify which card to flash, ie.
> 
> nvflash -6 --index=0 GM200.rom _*C. Is the index thing necessary if I don't use SLI? I.e. do I have to write nvflash -6 --index=0 GM200.rom or just nvflash -6 GM200.rom ? Naturally I would change the name of the rom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_
> 
> You will have to confirm 'y' a few times.
> 
> 6. Device Manager:
> in Display adapters. right click/Enable all cards
> 
> 7. Reboot, let the card get set up _*D.What does this mean - should I let it sit in windows for few minutes?*_, reboot again.
> 
> *ADDITIONAL QUESTION*
> 
> E. I have read that earlier Kidam101 meantioning "nvflash --protectoff for the first card" as a second step, but can't find it in the guide. Is this something SLI specific? Plus I guess if this was something necessary, the command would be just "nvflash -protectoff"?
> F. Files should look like this?
> 
> Thanks! And sorry for being a noob at this so far


NVFlash list is used for SLI. It just shows the IDs so you can flash the bios's for both cards correctly.

You do not need to disable adapters with the latest version of NVFlash (make sure you have the very latest version as it was just added).

You do not need to index. Just "nvflash -6 Biosname.rom"

No just reboot right after your display adapter comes back after flashing the card (takes about 10 seconds).

Protectoff is used for cards with write protection. The Asus Titan X have this. I had this issue when first trying to flash my bios on my Asus Titan X while I never had it with my EVGA. Yes just type that in before you issue the bios flash command if you have an Asus card.


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> NVFlash list is used for SLI. It just shows the IDs so you can flash the bios's for both cards correctly.
> 
> You do not need to disable adapters with the latest version of NVFlash (make sure you have the very latest version as it was just added).
> 
> You do not need to index. Just "nvflash -6 Biosname.rom"
> 
> No just reboot right after your display adapter comes back after flashing the card (takes about 10 seconds).
> 
> Protectoff is used for cards with write protection. The Asus Titan X have this. I had this issue when first trying to flash my bios on my Asus Titan X while I never had it with my EVGA. Yes just type that in before you issue the bios flash command if you have an Asus card.


Thanks! So in summary for me (non SLI EVGA card):

1. Download the correct NVFLASH (I got the one from the first post called: NVFlash-certs-bypassed-v5-206-0-1.zip - is that the one? In case I am not sure - could I still disable the driver just to be on the safe side?) and extract it into a folder
2. Download the custom bios and save it in the same folder
3. Run Admin CMD and navigate into the folder with bios and rom
4. type in "nvflash -6 Biosname.rom" (changing the biosname to the actual name)
5. Wait until driver comes back up
6. Reboot once
7. Reboot again

Correct?


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Thanks! So in summary for me (non SLI EVGA card):
> 
> 1. Download the correct NVFLASH (I got the one from the first post called: NVFlash-certs-bypassed-v5-206-0-1.zip - is that the one? In case I am not sure - could I still disable the driver just to be on the safe side?) and extract it into a folder
> 2. Download the custom bios and save it in the same folder
> 3. Run Admin CMD and navigate into the folder with bios and rom
> 4. type in "nvflash -6 Biosname.rom" (changing the biosname to the actual name)
> 5. Wait until driver comes back up
> 6. Reboot once
> 7. Reboot again
> 
> Correct?


The summary looks good, number 7 is not always needed. Which make of card and OS are you on???

These may also be helpful to ya:-

http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-970-980/0_50

http://www.overclock.net/t/1523391/easy-nvflash-guide-with-pictures-for-gtx-970-980/0_50

I posted an SLi guide yesterday, which may help you? Just ignore the SLi bits if you just have a single card. It's post #7040.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Thanks! So in summary for me (non SLI EVGA card):
> 
> 1. Download the correct NVFLASH (I got the one from the first post called: NVFlash-certs-bypassed-v5-206-0-1.zip - is that the one? In case I am not sure - could I still disable the driver just to be on the safe side?) and extract it into a folder
> 2. Download the custom bios and save it in the same folder
> 3. Run Admin CMD and navigate into the folder with bios and rom
> 4. type in "nvflash -6 Biosname.rom" (changing the biosname to the actual name)
> 5. Wait until driver comes back up
> 6. Reboot once
> 7. Reboot again
> 
> Correct?


You only need to re-boot once.

Get this version of NVFlash https://mega.co.nz/#!mhYFEQob!IKGUKFEdtoXbtpvBGhlsrzVsI3y2FXahT3rQoNjuObc the one in the OP is not updated as the new NVFlash came out less than a week ago and Szeged has probably been too busy to update.

Also in case you do get the protection error when trying to flash your bios, simply use the "nvflash --protectoff" command. Though again I've only seen this on Asus Titan X's.


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> The summary looks good, number 7 is not always needed. Which make of card and OS are you on???
> 
> These may also be helpful to ya:-
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-970-980/0_50
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1523391/easy-nvflash-guide-with-pictures-for-gtx-970-980/0_50


Thanks! I run Win 8.1 pro, but not sure what you mean by make of card - I got the stock EVGA version (not the SC) - but that might not be what you are asking for








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> You only need to re-boot once.
> 
> Get this version of NVFlash https://mega.co.nz/#!mhYFEQob!IKGUKFEdtoXbtpvBGhlsrzVsI3y2FXahT3rQoNjuObc the one in the OP is not updated as the new NVFlash came out less than a week ago and Szeged has probably been too busy to update.
> 
> Also in case you do get the protection error when trying to flash your bios, simply use the "nvflash --protectoff" command. Though again I've only seen this on Asus Titan X's.


Thanks! Grabbed that one


----------



## Baasha

The new SLI bridge makes the Titan X look better.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Thanks! I run Win 8.1 pro, but not sure what you mean by make of card - I got the stock EVGA version (not the SC) - but that might not be what you are asking for


It was LOL, EVGA's flash just fine, you look all-set to me - Go For It!!!


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> It was LOL, EVGA's flash just fine, you look all-set to me - Go For It!!!


Thanks! To you and all the other guys here! Great community!

Just flashed - now all we need to do is restart and see if I bricked 860 pounds







let's hope not

UPDATE: SUCCESS! I know it seems super mundane to you guys - but means a ton for me! Again thanks!


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Thanks! To you and all the other guys here! Great community!
> 
> Just flashed - now all we need to do is restart and see if I bricked 860 pounds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let's hope not
> 
> UPDATE: SUCCESS! I know it seems super mundane to you guys - but means a ton for me! Again thanks!


Congratulations!!!









I too was a novice flasher 10 days ago, but I've done it over a dozen times now. As long as you are methodical and double check each command before you hit enter, it usually works out OK. But if something does go wrong like you typed the wrong thing for example , it usually just tells you there's an error, without activating that command. I probably should have mentioned that earlier, but it's quite simple really!!! LOL

Now you get to play with and enjoy your awesome new purchase!!!


----------



## YamiJustin

Will Titan X be able to drive the upcoming Acer Predator 3660 x 1440 75hz IPS G-Sync curved 34-inch monitor, assuming all games are at ultimate settings (and some having visual mods)


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YamiJustin*
> 
> Will Titan X be able to drive the upcoming Acer Predator 3660 x 1440 75hz IPS G-Sync curved 34-inch monitor, assuming all games are at ultimate settings (and some having visual mods)


I'd say if you're trying to run the latest games at ultra settings then you may not be able to pull off a constant 75fps. More likely with a second one in SLI.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> The new SLI bridge makes the Titan X look better.


How are you finding heat dissipation with those? I like the bridge.


----------



## craftyhack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YamiJustin*
> 
> Will Titan X be able to drive the upcoming Acer Predator 3660 x 1440 75hz IPS G-Sync curved 34-inch monitor, assuming all games are at ultimate settings (and some having visual mods)


How ironical, I was just googling for an update about that monitor today (and found out is was only 75Hz, not 144 like they made it sound in Jan







... but it is still top of my list unless it reviews poorly!). I run an LG 3440x1440p with a single TX now, and the poster above was correct... *but* it will be close in some cases, and it obviously depends on the game, and depends on your overclock too. I play GTA V with almost everything maxed (and after some stuff I have read I need to tune it), where I am probably averaging 50-55 fps, but I have almost a 60% overclock. I think once I make a few changes I will be real close to averaging 60 (or higher in the city only or night scenes). WIth G-Sync, IMHO that is more than high enough for a game like GTA. In a few other games, with everything one, I am pretty sure I am around 75 or more (TR2014, Mordor, etc.).


----------



## Pandora's Box

I also run a 3440x1440 resolution on a single Titan X. GTA V is averaging about 45fps with some settings turned down. I'm trying to convince myself that I don't need that second Titan X but I know in a couple weeks I'll be ordering one anyway. GTA V at 45fps feels smooth surprisingly.

I must point out that if you just lower a few settings the game runs very well on a single Titan X. Lately games with "Ultra" settings, I can't tell the difference between Ultra and Very High. The difference is so minute, yet the performance difference is massive. Buying that second Titan X just to crank the settings to MAX seems pointless imo. An additional $1000 for image quality you won't be able to tell the difference on when actually playing the game.


----------



## burningrave101

EVGA Titan X SC back in stock at Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00UXTN5P0


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burningrave101*
> 
> EVGA Titan X SC back in stock at Amazon:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00UXTN5P0


Hopefully TigerDirect get their stock replenished soon too


----------



## MakoOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YamiJustin*
> 
> Will Titan X be able to drive the upcoming Acer Predator 3660 x 1440 75hz IPS G-Sync curved 34-inch monitor, assuming all games are at ultimate settings (and some having visual mods)


That LCD is a looooooong way away. They said "Q4 ship" this week, which means Xmas.


----------



## YamiJustin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakoOC*
> 
> That LCD is a looooooong way away. They said "Q4 ship" this week, which means Xmas.


Aw crap! I thought it was coming out June


----------



## spacin9

Got my EVGA SC TX. Flashed, looks like I'm maxing out @ 1550 / 4200. 5,350 FS Ultra 10,130 FS Extreme 18,500 Firestrike. 108 FPS Heaven 4.0
Ultra 1920 X 1080 benchmark. Very nice. I like it.

What I like most of all is... as opposed to GTX 980 SLI. Dying Light 4K HIGH textures, low shadows and foliage, DOF on, view distance about half 5,300 MB VRAM. With just bascially high textures. I hated having all the GPU power of GTX 980 SLI but STILL being held back by VRAM @ 4K.

I'm very comfortable with these settings in this game and I get a soild 60 FPS for my G-sync monitor. I'm thinking maybe 980 TI's 6GBs might not be enough.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> How are you finding heat dissipation with those? I like the bridge.


Heat dissipation is not too bad - I have a single 120mm fan blowing on the cards. The strange thing is that the 2nd card seems to be the hottest, sometimes hitting upper 70s Celsius under load.

The other cards are cool!


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> WOW that's good, I was running the GM200-400W BIOS, with 1215 Core / 1304 Boost, but I kept getting a BSOD. I think it may have been the 1.281V causing it, but I'm not certain. I currently have a modified SC BIOS 1170 Core / 1250 Boost @ 1.250V, which is super stable. Does any of you BIOS modders know if I would I be able to get a stable 1215 Core / 1304 Boost, with 1.250V???


I would say is almost certain. At 1.25 you are good to run up to 1400 in most cards I would guess. Mine are not the beast overclockers out there and I am running a cyclops/jpmboy that I tweak on 1.25 1405 mhz 24/7. But mind you I am on water...


----------



## Greyson Travis

Btw what would be a good clock for normal air cooled SLI and non custom bios card? Not extreme though, purely using it for day to day.


----------



## cstkl1

Full on race with rain in Cali Full.

Think this should be the worst case scenario.

Also dont get y always when the start of the track after a few sec theres a dip and then fps is back to normal.

Also hmm after the update cards runs cooler at lower tdp.


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> I would say is almost certain. At 1.25 you are good to run up to 1400 in most cards I would guess. Mine are not the beast overclockers out there and I am running a cyclops/jpmboy that I tweak on 1.25 1405 mhz 24/7. But mind you I am on water...


+1 -> I run the SC 425W bios and I can get 1396MHz (+92 I think over the SC version) and 8GHz on memory (+500) stable - well 30 minutes stable. All that with 1.205V. The issue I am having is that even though I crank up the voltage like +93mV the card downclocks 2 steps from 1414MHz to 1396MHz - which I dont't care for much, but these two downclocks also mean it shifts down the voltage from 1.244 to 1.224 to 1.205 at the final 1396Mhz which made it unstable when I ran it 1400Mhz and up. I guess to get around that I would have to get the MAXAIR bios instead with the locked 1.25V over 1342MHz









Though not sure if I want to do that on air - going from 1326/1314MHz at 1.155V (no overvolt) to 1396MHz at 1.205V meant increase in temps from 73C to 77C Max while simultaneously increasing max fan speed from 72% to 78% - which is about as high as I want to get. The MAXAIR would probably allow me to go like 1420-50, but the temps would likely go over 80C and fan speeds over 80%.

In summary -> can't wait to get my 980Hybrid AIO and the backplate


----------



## unreality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> WOW that's good, I was running the GM200-400W BIOS, with 1215 Core / 1304 Boost, but I kept getting a BSOD. I think it may have been the 1.281V causing it, but I'm not certain. I currently have a modified SC BIOS 1170 Core / 1250 Boost @ 1.250V, which is super stable. Does any of you BIOS modders know if I would I be able to get a stable 1215 Core / 1304 Boost, with 1.250V???


Maybe try lowering Voltage or even Stock Voltage? Im running Stock which is 1,151 to 1,174 and im fine at 1429 Boost. But as always, every card is different.


----------



## Ahzmo

Guys, got an issue

Been having some driver crashes, and cannot find the reason why









The 2 Tx are on water, either with the GM200SC or the 400w version, and both keep geting the driver error, running the 350.12



This is from a normal Valley run, no issues there, stable, etc
Already DDU everything, tried the 347 drivers, uninstaled AB/PX

Are the Tx asking for more mV's to be stable ate 1400ish?

Thanks guys


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Heat dissipation is not too bad - I have a single 120mm fan blowing on the cards. The strange thing is that the 2nd card seems to be the hottest, sometimes hitting upper 70s Celsius under load.
> 
> The other cards are cool!


Very nice, those are pretty good temps. What are your plans for them next?


----------



## ggp759

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full on race with rain in Cali Full.
> 
> Think this should be the worst case scenario.
> 
> Also dont get y always when the start of the track after a few sec theres a dip and then fps is back to normal.
> 
> Also hmm after the update cards runs cooler at lower tdp.


Hey what is the program that you use for monitoring the stats, temps etc? Looks better than AB!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Thanks! I run Win 8.1 pro, but not sure what you mean by make of card - I got the stock EVGA version (not the SC) - but that might not be what you are asking for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Grabbed that one


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Thanks! To you and all the other guys here! Great community!
> 
> Just flashed - now all we need to do is restart and see if I bricked 860 pounds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let's hope not
> 
> UPDATE: SUCCESS! I know it seems super mundane to you guys - but means a ton for me! Again thanks!


glad it worked out for you.









Just so you know, if you have only one card installed, or have switched off any other cards, use either certs-bypassed nvflash (disable the video driver if necessary) and then JUST DRAG AND DROP THE NEW BIOS ONTO THE NVFLASH ICON. If that does not work, then you are cross flashing the card (vendor or bios kernel version) and will need to use the DOS commands for the additional "are you sure" verification..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahzmo*
> 
> Guys, got an issue
> 
> Been having some driver crashes, and cannot find the reason why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 2 Tx are on water, either with the GM200SC or the 400w version, and both keep geting the driver error, running the 350.12
> 
> 
> 
> This is from a normal Valley run, no issues there, stable, etc
> Already DDU everything, tried the 347 drivers, uninstaled AB/PX
> 
> *Are the Tx asking for more mV's to be stable ate 1400ish*?
> 
> Thanks guys


It's straight forward to know. Flash to a 1.281V bios. Which loads to 1.274V

cyclops3.zip 150k .zip file


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahzmo*
> 
> Guys, got an issue
> 
> Been having some driver crashes, and cannot find the reason why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 2 Tx are on water, either with the GM200SC or the 400w version, and both keep geting the driver error, running the 350.12
> 
> This is from a normal Valley run, no issues there, stable, etc
> Already DDU everything, tried the 347 drivers, uninstaled AB/PX
> 
> Are the Tx asking for more mV's to be stable ate 1400ish?
> 
> Thanks guys


Your running 1440 with stock volts, you would have to have a very good clocker to do 1440 at stock v in modern games. On mine I have to downclock about 50-70mhz from valley stable to be gaming stable for GTA V (no crashes in 60 hours) and Far cry 4 (no crashes in 20 hours), less so for other games.

But yes, you likely need more voltage.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggp759*
> 
> Hey what is the program that you use for monitoring the stats, temps etc? Looks better than AB!


That is ab lol....


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Your running 1440 with stock volts, you would have to have a very good clocker to do 1440 at stock v in modern games. On mine I have to downclock about 50-70mhz from valley stable to be gaming stable for GTA V (no crashes in 60 hours) and Far cry 4 (no crashes in 20 hours), less so for other games.
> 
> But yes, you likely need more voltage.


Same here only gta v n codaw has this issue. The latter really dumb as in sli it doesnt even use 60% of the card on alternatr frame profile.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahzmo*
> 
> Guys, got an issue
> 
> Been having some driver crashes, and cannot find the reason why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 2 Tx are on water, either with the GM200SC or the 400w version, and both keep geting the driver error, running the 350.12
> 
> 
> 
> This is from a normal Valley run, no issues there, stable, etc
> Already DDU everything, tried the 347 drivers, uninstaled AB/PX
> 
> Are the Tx asking for more mV's to be stable ate 1400ish?
> 
> Thanks guys


Cant be. Every card here afaik does 1.4ghz even my sucky asic 60 on stock voltage n bios.
Did u check other factors??
Example on m6e i needed to use pcie preset 2 (titan black was 3 which gives better latency i think so a about 100 points more of 3dmark gpu score)
N increase my xtalk cancellation voltage.


----------



## Dyaems

I want to try running 1.4ghz but its really hot in my place, always getting 80-83C on full load


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> I want to try running 1.4ghz but its really hot in my place, always getting 80-83C on full load


Ah. The culprit. Thought u said it was under water.

Tdp/pl is influenced by temps which affects boost clock


----------



## Dyaems

Yeah, ill probably start OCing the X once it gets cool in here









The stock clocks are a bit overkill for what I play anyway!


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Yeah, ill probably start OCing the X once it gets cool in here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stock clocks are a bit overkill for what I play anyway!


Where the do u live ...sahara desert??
My ambient temp is 35c outside n inside around 30 n it maxes out at 54c on stock under water.
81c on water is endangering those vrm on nuclear meltdown levels.
Also ure pumps should be degrading to death soon.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> I would say is almost certain. At 1.25 you are good to run up to 1400 in most cards I would guess. Mine are not the beast overclockers out there and I am running a cyclops/jpmboy that I tweak on 1.25 1405 mhz 24/7. But mind you I am on water...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> +1 -> I run the SC 425W bios and I can get 1396MHz (+92 I think over the SC version) and 8GHz on memory (+500) stable - well 30 minutes stable. All that with 1.205V. The issue I am having is that even though I crank up the voltage like +93mV the card downclocks 2 steps from 1414MHz to 1396MHz - which I dont't care for much, but these two downclocks also mean it shifts down the voltage from 1.244 to 1.224 to 1.205 at the final 1396Mhz which made it unstable when I ran it 1400Mhz and up. I guess to get around that I would have to get the MAXAIR bios instead with the locked 1.25V over 1342MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though not sure if I want to do that on air - going from 1326/1314MHz at 1.155V (no overvolt) to 1396MHz at 1.205V meant increase in temps from 73C to 77C Max while simultaneously increasing max fan speed from 72% to 78% - which is about as high as I want to get. The MAXAIR would probably allow me to go like 1420-50, but the temps would likely go over 80C and fan speeds over 80%.
> 
> In summary -> can't wait to get my 980Hybrid AIO and the backplate


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> Maybe try lowering Voltage or even Stock Voltage? Im running Stock which is 1,151 to 1,174 and im fine at 1429 Boost. But as always, every card is different.


Thanks for the advice guys, more tweaking & testing to do! +Rep to y'all!!!


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Cant be. Every card here afaik does 1.4ghz even my sucky asic 60 on stock voltage n bios.
> Did u check other factors??
> Example on m6e i needed to use pcie preset 2 (titan black was 3 which gives better latency i think so a about 100 points more of 3dmark gpu score)
> N increase my xtalk cancellation voltage.


Well then I have a lemon because the highest I could get stable on stock bios & voltage (as in adding nothing in PX) was +200 on core @1326 during load down from 1360. Arguably I OC'd memory +500, but even with +0 on memory I couldnt get +210 on core stable (which would be cca 1336). I was also running into power limit all the time howering between 102-110%

Now with the SC 425W BIOS I can get stable 1396MHz but that's with +93mW.

Seriously is that not normal? Should I return that card or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Sounds about right except replace mwo and Star Citizen with GTA V and Shadow Of Mordor for me. But if I go back to GTA V clocks stay at 1315 rather than going back to 1505.
> Load is 99% and the clock is definitely stable because I ran GTA V for four hours with it no problem at all.


I noticed it in gta 5 too! Some times when i play that game the boost clock will be stable at 1500mhz and other times it will be at 1300mhz. When i restart the game it seems to fix it but can happen again any time.


----------



## butttornado

I have tried 4 different Titan X cards now. 1 from EVGA and 3 from Nvidia.... All of them work when I first install them. I can use them for the day but when I turn my PC off at night it. I just get a black screen on startup in the morning. My computer starts like normal and all the lights come on and fans are spinning. My monitor power lights never "activate" like they normally do. I can plug into the onboard video and it all works fine.
Even when it does work, none of the Display ports work. Although the Display Ports did work on the first Titan X I tried.

Here is what I have tried:

- Reseat card
- Tried 16x slot and 4x a lot.
- Tried a 850W PSU
- Update Bios

I am at a loss and have already talked to Nvidia Techs and Gigabyte Techs. None of them can figure it out and are just assuming something is faulty with compatibility or my something on my machine is bad. Thing is, my current Video card works perfect. It's a GTX 760.
I haven't tried to reseat or remove ram yet but that doesn't make any sense since it works with my current card. I really wanted to upgrade but don't want to have to reinstall windows and all my files by purchasing a new MB.

Here is my current setup and please help!

Intel 4770K @ 4.4ghz
32 GB Ram Corsair Ballistix
Gigabyte GA-Z87X-UD4H - Bios version F9
Corsair RM650 PSU
Corsair Hydro Series H100i
2X 1TB HDD - WD and Seagate
3X 120GB SSD - Samsung EVO
Windows 8.1 Home


----------



## Ass Dan

I ordered some more TX cards. Direct from Nvidia this time. How long does it typically take them to ship?


----------



## Ahzmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> glad it worked out for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just so you know, if you have only one card installed, or have switched off any other cards, use either certs-bypassed nvflash (disable the video driver if necessary) and then JUST DRAG AND DROP THE NEW BIOS ONTO THE NVFLASH ICON. If that does not work, then you are cross flashing the card (vendor or bios kernel version) and will need to use the DOS commands for the additional "are you sure" verification..
> It's straight forward to know. Flash to a 1.281V bios. Which loads to 1.274V
> 
> cyclops3.zip 150k .zip file


Thanks JP, just reflashed them with the cyclops one, going to try out just some day-to-day stress with games and VMR sessions and playing some videos back. Usualy, sooner or later, the driver crashed.

Had also the onboard audio on the bios, since im using a Asus Essence STXII, though it might also had something to do, since sometimes the asus just goes bananas.

Is a 1.274V a safe V for a 24/7 normal use?

PS: Will update my rig session soon


----------



## dpoverlord

Ok boys and girls!

After my hiatus I am back, only I would have 8(had10) Titan SC and never use them due to work. After reading everyones stats, I plan to only keep 2. It seems from what baasha and all of you have said the TitanX on an x99 platform does not gain much after 2.

This makes sense since Swolern /Ed(Occam) and I saw the same thing in our tests on vanilla Titans.

My 32" 4K is being returned as I got the new Samsung so I plan to install and setup on Sunday, and bench Sunday / Monday.

Swolern gave me some tests to find the max O/C for each card. To be clear I won't be O/C the CPU until after as I want to find the best card.

If you want any info on the EVGA O/C any questions let me know as I plan to not kept the rest, could use that cash back


----------



## strong island 1

hey guys, is there anyone in here that can order from evga eu website. I need to order 2 epower boards, I will hook you up the best I can. I want to try and mod my titan x. Thanks. I will definitely post all the pics and results here.


----------



## BrushyBill

And it finally arrived!!! Now off to wait on my new monitor and custom water loop to get here....


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> 
> 
> And it finally arrived!!! Now off to wait on my new monitor and custom water loop to get here....


you shouldn't let such gpu sitting idle. I wouldn't mind putting that to work on my test bench while you wait


----------



## italian.madness

Can I join the club?
I just got it today, the asus one.
I am building my first system, finally, I am 35, one daugher (and a wife) and I have this dream since many, too many years!
I would probably need help, I plan to install all for the first time! I have all the components I think I spent at least 4,5 over the last few years (of course I got cpu, mobo, and gpu as very last as well as the screen)

Let me tell you that I ve been reading so many forums and similar, that I feel I am plenty of theory but almost no practice... well the max I did was replace gpu on laptop as well as the screen and few other upgrades.

Case: Origenae S16 T (I fell in love with it in 2011 when I got it, I've just upgraded the front panel to include usb 3.0)
Mobo: Asus x99 Deluxe
Cpu: Intel i75930k
Cpu cooler: noctua NH U9s 2 fans
Gpu: Titan X (second gpu: nvidia 750 one slot, may I use it for physics? or just when I want thee titan to rest
Gpu cooler: accelero IV (I think I am too noob to install it? is it risky?
Ram: Corsair 16gb 2400 lpx c14
Storage: 1x ssd Samsung 850 pro 256gb, 2x Corsair M500 480gb, 1x WD Black 1tb ( final set up will probably be raid 0 Corsair 480gb ssd + the WD 1tb as I only have room for 2 HDD 3,5 in the case)
Monitor: XB270HU Acer 1440p G SYNC
Keyboard: Quick fire pro
Mouse: Steelseries Wirless Sensei
Headset: Steelseries Wireless H
Windows 8.1 64 Pro

Then many case fans and a lot of stuff, right now I have a room messed up and all I did is to upgrade the front panel of the case (I got the replacement from Korea), but as of today I do have all I need so no more excuses!

I am so excited I've only owned laptops untill today (had a sli 8800m and the most powerful is a 680M I still have!) so I know that as soon as I will get my eyes onto the new screen and set up I'll be so happy! even if the time I have for pc games is so little.. I will go late at night.

But I am sure it will take some time to properly install all components, I hope I can get some help here and there!

I will post some pictures in the coming days if I may,

Thanks in advance for all suggestions/advises!


----------



## BrushyBill

73.4% Asics score. I gave it a slight OC right off since I'm still on air (until my block gets here next week).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *italian.madness*
> 
> Can I join the club?
> I just got it today, the asus one.
> I am building my first system, finally, I am 35, one daugher (and a wife) and I have this dream since many, too many years!
> I would probably need help, I plan to install all for the first time! I have all the components I think I spent at least 4,5 over the last few years (of course I got cpu, mobo, and gpu as very last as well as the screen)
> 
> Let me tell you that I ve been reading so many forums and similar, that I feel I am plenty of theory but almost no practice... well the max I did was replace gpu on laptop as well as the screen and few other upgrades.
> 
> Case: Origenae S16 T (I fell in love with it in 2011 when I got it, I've just upgraded the front panel to include usb 3.0)
> Mobo: Asus x99 Deluxe
> Cpu: Intel i75930k
> Cpu cooler: noctua NH U9s 2 fans
> Gpu: Titan X (second gpu: nvidia 750 one slot, may I use it for physics? or just when I want thee titan to rest
> Gpu cooler: accelero IV (I think I am too noob to install it? is it risky?
> Ram: Corsair 16gb 2400 lpx c14
> Storage: 1x ssd Samsung 850 pro 256gb, 2x Corsair M500 480gb, 1x WD Black 1tb ( final set up will probably be raid 0 Corsair 480gb ssd + the WD 1tb as I only have room for 2 HDD 3,5 in the case)
> Monitor: XB270HU Acer 1440p G SYNC
> Keyboard: Quick fire pro
> Mouse: Steelseries Wirless Sensei
> Headset: Steelseries Wireless H
> Windows 8.1 64 Pro
> 
> Then many case fans and a lot of stuff, right now I have a room messed up and all I did is to upgrade the front panel of the case (I got the replacement from Korea), but as of today I do have all I need so no more excuses!
> 
> I am so excited I've only owned laptops untill today (had a sli 8800m and the most powerful is a 680M I still have!) so I know that as soon as I will get my eyes onto the new screen and set up I'll be so happy! even if the time I have for pc games is so little.. I will go late at night.
> 
> But I am sure it will take some time to properly install all components, I hope I can get some help here and there!
> 
> I will post some pictures in the coming days if I may,
> 
> Thanks in advance for all suggestions/advises!


considering the mobo and cpu. *This thread* may be on-topic and helpful.









Nice kit!


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *italian.madness*
> 
> Can I join the club?
> I just got it today, the asus one.
> I am building my first system, finally, I am 35, one daugher (and a wife) and I have this dream since many, too many years!
> I would probably need help, I plan to install all for the first time! I have all the components I think I spent at least 4,5 over the last few years (of course I got cpu, mobo, and gpu as very last as well as the screen)
> 
> Let me tell you that I ve been reading so many forums and similar, that I feel I am plenty of theory but almost no practice... well the max I did was replace gpu on laptop as well as the screen and few other upgrades.
> 
> Case: Origenae S16 T (I fell in love with it in 2011 when I got it, I've just upgraded the front panel to include usb 3.0)
> Mobo: Asus x99 Deluxe
> Cpu: Intel i75930k
> Cpu cooler: noctua NH U9s 2 fans
> Gpu: Titan X (second gpu: nvidia 750 one slot, may I use it for physics? or just when I want thee titan to rest
> Gpu cooler: accelero IV (I think I am too noob to inst
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> all it? is it risky?
> Ram: Corsair 16gb 2400 lpx c14
> Storage: 1x ssd Samsung 850 pro 256gb, 2x Corsair M500 480gb, 1x WD Black 1tb ( final set up will probably be raid 0 Corsair 480gb ssd + the WD 1tb as I only have room for 2 HDD 3,5 in the case)
> Monitor: XB270HU Acer 1440p G SYNC
> Keyboard: Quick fire pro
> Mouse: Steelseries Wirless Sensei
> Headset: Steelseries Wireless H
> Windows 8.1 64 Pro
> 
> Then many case fans and a lot of stuff, right now I have a room messed up and all I did is to upgrade the front panel of the case (I got the replacement from Korea), but as of today I do have all I need so no more excuses!
> 
> I am so excited I've only owned laptops untill today (had a sli 8800m and the most powerful is a 680M I still have!) so I know that as soon as I will get my eyes onto the new screen and set up I'll be so happy! even if the time I have for pc games is so little.. I will go late at night.
> 
> But I am sure it will take some time to properly install all components, I hope I can get some help here and there!
> 
> I will post some pictures in the coming days if I may,
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for all suggestions/advises!


Besides the ASUS x99 thread that JP just pointed to you if you need specific help while building the PC you might also consider opening a thread for help. Also fill your rig in the signature so people would be able to help you when you need (just like the list you post here but on your sig). About the aceelero anyone can do it mate. Just follow the instructions and several users here have done so you might ask for help here if you take that route.


----------



## bracco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *italian.madness*
> 
> Can I join the club?
> I just got it today, the asus one.
> I am building my first system, finally, I am 35, one daugher (and a wife) and I have this dream since many, too many years!
> I would probably need help, I plan to install all for the first time! I have all the components I think I spent at least 4,5 over the last few years (of course I got cpu, mobo, and gpu as very last as well as the screen)
> 
> Let me tell you that I ve been reading so many forums and similar, that I feel I am plenty of theory but almost no practice... well the max I did was replace gpu on laptop as well as the screen and few other upgrades.
> 
> Case: Origenae S16 T (I fell in love with it in 2011 when I got it, I've just upgraded the front panel to include usb 3.0)
> Mobo: Asus x99 Deluxe
> Cpu: Intel i75930k
> Cpu cooler: noctua NH U9s 2 fans
> Gpu: Titan X (second gpu: nvidia 750 one slot, may I use it for physics? or just when I want thee titan to rest
> Gpu cooler: accelero IV (I think I am too noob to install it? is it risky?
> Ram: Corsair 16gb 2400 lpx c14
> Storage: 1x ssd Samsung 850 pro 256gb, 2x Corsair M500 480gb, 1x WD Black 1tb ( final set up will probably be raid 0 Corsair 480gb ssd + the WD 1tb as I only have room for 2 HDD 3,5 in the case)
> Monitor: XB270HU Acer 1440p G SYNC
> Keyboard: Quick fire pro
> Mouse: Steelseries Wirless Sensei
> Headset: Steelseries Wireless H
> Windows 8.1 64 Pro
> 
> Then many case fans and a lot of stuff, right now I have a room messed up and all I did is to upgrade the front panel of the case (I got the replacement from Korea), but as of today I do have all I need so no more excuses!
> 
> I am so excited I've only owned laptops untill today (had a sli 8800m and the most powerful is a 680M I still have!) so I know that as soon as I will get my eyes onto the new screen and set up I'll be so happy! even if the time I have for pc games is so little.. I will go late at night.
> 
> But I am sure it will take some time to properly install all components, I hope I can get some help here and there!
> 
> I will post some pictures in the coming days if I may,
> 
> Thanks in advance for all suggestions/advises!


Awesome man, the excitement of putting together a PC for the first time and firing it up is quite a rush. Get a good PSU if you dont have one already, only thing I dont see listed.


----------



## doogk

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487134&cm_re=titan_x_hydro_copper-_-14-487-134-_-Product

Hydrocopper instock


----------



## PinzaC55

My Titan X arrives tomorrow and the waterblock on Tuesday so my two lovely GTX 690s will be heading for the great Ebay in the sky.


----------



## Manac0r

Ok I'll bite... ONE OF US!



Messing with the Maxair bios so clocks are a little off at the mo -


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahzmo*
> 
> Thanks JP, just reflashed them with the cyclops one, going to try out just some day-to-day stress with games and VMR sessions and playing some videos back. Usualy, sooner or later, the driver crashed.
> 
> Had also the onboard audio on the bios, since im using a Asus Essence STXII, though it might also had something to do, since sometimes the asus just goes bananas.
> 
> *Is a 1.274V a safe V for a 24/7 normal use?*
> 
> PS: Will update my rig session soon


That always depends on how well the cards are cooled. I've been running mod bioses which load to 1.274V just about since launch... so far so good! The card have been out for a few months (?) so there's not a lot of history to gauge by. But then again, this is OCN.. not SVN (SafeVoltageNetwork)









Fill out rigbuilder (top right of every page) and add your rig to your sig block (how-to link in mine) so we know what kit you are working with.


----------



## craftyhack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doogk*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487134&cm_re=titan_x_hydro_copper-_-14-487-134-_-Product
> 
> Hydrocopper instock


$100 more than from evga.com, + shipping. Not cool Newegg







. I don't remember Newegg gouging in the past, this must be a new thing from the last year or two? It is obviously their right as a business to do that... but it still feels like betrayal... I don't like thinking of Newegg and ticket scalpers as having the same business model I guess...

Anyone here have a Hydrocopper yet from the two or three 10 minute time periods when evga.com had them in stock?


----------



## MakoOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craftyhack*
> 
> $100 more than from evga.com, + shipping. Not cool Newegg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I don't remember Newegg gouging in the past, this must be a new thing from the last year or two? It is obviously their right as a business to do that... but it still feels like betrayal... I don't like thinking of Newegg and ticket scalpers as having the same business model I guess...
> 
> Anyone here have a Hydrocopper yet from the two or three 10 minute time periods when evga.com had them in stock?


They've been gouging on the vanilla TX SC since launch. I went elsewhere and will continue to do so...bye newegg!


----------



## strong island 1

ya I paid $40 extra for my tx sc from them


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakoOC*
> 
> They've been gouging on the vanilla TX SC since launch. I went elsewhere and will continue to do so...bye newegg!


I bought my vanilla EVGA TX from Newegg. Everyone else wanted to charge me tons in taxes. Newegg didn't charge any tax. $13 for 3 day shipping and $50 more for the gpu than what EVGA charges, minus paying any taxes came out cheaper for me.


----------



## MakoOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> I bought my vanilla EVGA TX from Newegg. Everyone else wanted to charge me tons in taxes. Newegg didn't charge any tax. $13 for 3 day shipping and $50 more for the gpu than what EVGA charges, minus paying any taxes came out cheaper for me.


Stockholm Syndrome.

Don't rationalize your captor's awful behavior as some sort of positive just because you feel it worked for you. I bought my vanilla TX, no tax, same day, no pre-order, from Microcenter online. Didn't have to pay an extra nickel, $1011 out the door my man. And yeah, it was here 48 hours later too...

Just takes a couple of clicks of the mouse and a little less apathy when it comes to these issues. Don't give in people, punish vendors who look to punish you.


----------



## craftyhack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakoOC*
> 
> They've been gouging on the vanilla TX SC since launch. I went elsewhere and will continue to do so...bye newegg!


Yeah I saw that when I bought my TX. I was surprised considering that I bought an eVGA 980 SC on launch night, and Newegg was the cheapest at $560 for the eVGA reference SC edition... it was actually lower than MSRP by $10 at the time (and I guess MSRP has gone up on that card, it is now $630 on evga.com... weird). For the TX upgrade I really wanted an eVGA card again, but the Egg was the only place that had eVGA cards in stock, and they were inflated. Amazon had the ASUS for the $999 MSRP, and I love ASUS stuff... but I prefer eVGA warranty and customer service after having dealt with both. I ended up getting the ASUS not because I couldn't afford the extra $100 the SC model would have cost me (the only version the Egg had in stock), but because the gouging disgusted me. It worked out great though... the ASUS card OCs like a beast! The highest voltage I have run is the 1.25ish via the MAXAIR BIOS and it is stable at 1590, so standing on principle had its reward in this case.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakoOC*
> 
> Stockholm Syndrome.
> 
> Don't rationalize your captor's awful behavior as some sort of positive just because you feel it worked for you. I bought my vanilla TX, no tax, same day, no pre-order, from Microcenter online. Didn't have to pay an extra nickel, $1011 out the door my man. And yeah, it was here 48 hours later too...
> 
> Just takes a couple of clicks of the mouse and a little less apathy when it comes to these issues. Don't give in people, punish vendors who look to punish you.


Sorry bud, Microcenter wants to charge me $82.99 in taxes..... So no, it wouldn't have saved me anything. It would have cost me slightly more.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> hey guys, is there anyone in here that can order from evga eu website. I need to order 2 epower boards, I will hook you up the best I can. I want to try and mod my titan x. Thanks. I will definitely post all the pics and results here.


I take it that EVGA Europe does not ship to the US then? PM me - I may be able to help ya???


----------



## MakoOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> Sorry bud, Microcenter wants to charge me $82.99 in taxes..... So no, it wouldn't have saved me anything. It would have cost me slightly more.


And as I said already, bud, you could make a few more clicks and you would find one with no tax.

Apathy is no excuse. Suck it up and stop rationalizing.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakoOC*
> 
> And as I said already, bud, you could make a few more clicks and you would find one with no tax.
> 
> Apathy is no excuse. Suck it up and stop rationalizing.


I do think you are wrong. The only vendors who had the item in stock when I made my purchase were those who would be charging me Tax and then Newegg who didn't. Not sure why you feel the need to try talking down on me. I guess the







at the end is supposed to make that seem alright though? Some States are Taxed by certain Vendors some aren't it's the way it works here. I am glad you can make a couple extra clicks and find what you want, it makes me proud.


----------



## doogk

5
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakoOC*
> 
> They've been gouging on the vanilla TX SC since launch. I went elsewhere and will continue to do so...bye newegg!


Yeah newegg used to be the place but ever since they have added their marketplace and all that it has suffered.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craftyhack*
> 
> $100 more than from evga.com, + shipping. Not cool Newegg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I don't remember Newegg gouging in the past, this must be a new thing from the last year or two? It is obviously their right as a business to do that... but it still feels like betrayal... I don't like thinking of Newegg and ticket scalpers as having the same business model I guess...
> 
> Anyone here have a Hydrocopper yet from the two or three 10 minute time periods when evga.com had them in stock?


$900 290x's don't ring a bell? January-March of 2014.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Installed TX EVGA backplate today.


----------



## zergslayer69

Sexy backplate! Question though, the backplate is mainly to help diffuse the memory temps a little bit. If space wasn't an issue would it be more effective to use heatsinks on the backside of the memory vs getting a backplate?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zergslayer69*
> 
> Sexy backplate! Question though, the backplate is mainly to help diffuse the memory temps a little bit. If space wasn't an issue would it be more effective to use heatsinks on the backside of the memory vs getting a backplate?


imo, heatsinks would be better.

Backplate kind of traps the heat in. I do use the EK one and it does help mostly than not.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Temps have dropped 3-7c in benchmarks. Not sure if it's placebo but at least it's not running any hotter.

Temps are staying under 70c with the fan never exceeding 70 percent. 1400/8Ghz using Sheyster SC BIOS.


----------



## zergslayer69

Ah so for ease of use and asthetics go backplate, but if you want to really squeeze every last bit out, then manually do the heat sinks? But hey, every little bit of temp drop helps!


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> imo, heatsinks would be better.
> 
> Backplate kind of traps the heat in. I do use the EK one and it does help mostly than not.


This. I would get artifacting on my card with memory higher than +500 before I put the G10 + heatsinks on both sides of the VRAM + the VRMs. Now I can do 550 game stable and 600 bench stable. Just get some of the chinese made lp heatsinks I linked previously in this thread from amazon for a couple of bucks a pack.


----------



## murkok5

A normal result? BIOS Titan X - 1.312V.rom, water cooling ,Asic 79.8%
http://vfl.ru/fotos/9e297a5a8680398.html


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> This. I would get artifacting on my card with memory higher than +500 before I put the G10 + heatsinks on both sides of the VRAM + the VRMs. Now I can do 550 game stable and 600 bench stable. Just get some of the chinese made lp heatsinks I linked previously in this thread from amazon for a couple of bucks a pack.


My card could do 8.4Ghz stable memory and still does with the backplate installed. No point in running that 24/7 though since it wont boost my framerate much in games.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *murkok5*
> 
> A normal result? BIOS Titan X - 1.312V.rom, water cooling ,Asic 79.8%
> http://vfl.ru/fotos/9e297a5a8680398.html


Pretty normal considering


----------



## MakoOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> I do think you are wrong. The only vendors who had the item in stock when I made my purchase were those who would be charging me Tax and then Newegg who didn't. Not sure why you feel the need to try talking down on me. I guess the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the end is supposed to make that seem alright though? Some States are Taxed by certain Vendors some aren't it's the way it works here. I am glad you can make a couple extra clicks and find what you want, it makes me proud.


If we keep supporting vendors that gouge, they will gouge more in the future.

Next time wait a few days as I did, it won't kill you I promise. Click more, save more.


----------



## MakoOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *murkok5*
> 
> A normal result? BIOS Titan X - 1.312V.rom, water cooling ,Asic 79.8%[/URL]


Really strong ASICs lately, couple earlier at 80+ and now yours at near 80. Very nice.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakoOC*
> 
> If we keep supporting vendors that gouge, they will gouge more in the future.
> 
> Next time wait a few days as I did, it won't kill you I promise. Click more, save more.


Today is another day, Microcenter still charges tax. I could always buy from Nvidia for 999.99, but oh wait they charge tax too.... Come on man. I'm not spending your money. And if I want to buy something for cheaper than I can get it from anywhere else, then I will. Understand? Go complain to someone else.

I've been a member here since 2012, I don't post very often but I do lurk all the time and have had quite a few conversations with other members here through PM, and you are the first negative interaction I've had. I'm not sure why you feel the urge to attack me for stating that the best deal I could get was from Newegg. It's quite ridiculous actually.

And by the way, Microcenter might be selling the Titan X for $999.99 discounted but they have it listed at $1099.99 which is another $50 over other's prices. So who's supporting what now? Go bother someone else, please.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> imo, heatsinks would be better.
> 
> *Backplate kind of traps the heat in*. I do use the EK one and it does help mostly than not.


^^This. Tho hard to measure on this PCB once the backplate is installed since the VRMs don't report temperature
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *murkok5*
> 
> A normal result? BIOS Titan X - 1.312V.rom, water cooling ,Asic 79.8%
> http://vfl.ru/fotos/9e297a5a8680398.html


compare *here*.


----------



## Ahzmo

I there guys,

Just noticed a bzzzzing sound when doing for example Valley on the Tx's, think in the VRM's area, is it normal?

Sorry about the newb question







Just noticed that and started to make me wonder bad things









Thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahzmo*
> 
> I there guys,
> 
> Just noticed a bzzzzing sound when doing for example Valley on the Tx's, think in the VRM's area, is it normal?
> 
> Sorry about the newb question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just noticed that and started to make me wonder bad things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


very common. Mine do it too at high clocks. As was described by engineering... "It's mechanical resonance as current passes through the inductors".


----------



## B-rock

So my previous card was a 6950 and I have never OC'd this type of card before. It used to be that if your OC wasn't stable then it would crash and then you would adjust. Now I notice that my core clock seems to go down from 1400 to 1388 and sometimes a little lower, I checked and when it does this (tested in GTA 5) my temps and TDP aren't at the limits I set them at (stock BIOS, previously maxair).

I will also turn my voltages down PrecisionX and it appears to not matter on my VDDC, it will stay at 1.1930 when it is actually running 1400 and then down to about 1.1740 when it hits 1388

I guess I'm wondering why it's downclocking and if that means it's an unstable OC or if it is having some other type of throttle.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-rock*
> 
> So my previous card was a 6950 and I have never OC'd this type of card before. It used to be that if your OC wasn't stable then it would crash and then you would adjust. Now I notice that my core clock seems to go down from 1400 to 1388 and sometimes a little lower, I checked and when it does this (tested in GTA 5) my temps and TDP aren't at the limits I set them at (stock BIOS, previously maxair).
> 
> I will also turn my voltages down PrecisionX and it appears to not matter on my VDDC, it will stay at 1.1930 when it is actually running 1400 and then down to about 1.1740 when it hits 1388
> 
> I guess I'm wondering why it's downclocking and if that means it's an unstable OC or if it is having some other type of throttle.


at what temp does the down clock occur?


----------



## B-rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> at what temp does the down clock occur?


80C


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-rock*
> 
> 80C


lol - there's the reason.


----------



## B-rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - there's the reason.


I thought it wouldn't matter if you set the GPU temp target to something higher, does the GPU temp target not matter?


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-rock*
> 
> 80C


Is that with a custom fan profile or not?


----------



## B-rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> Is that with a custom fan profile or not?


Yes, Custom

Edit: Just noticed it's doing it now (1388) and I'm at 71c


----------



## Ahzmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> very common. Mine do it too at high clocks. As was described by engineering... "It's mechanical resonance as current passes through the inductors".


True







i've even tryed the Maxair bios , with the 1.25v that scales up to the 1.274, but damn, in a single Valley run, it made me change back to cyclops, that and the 1500+mhz out of the box from the maxair, just gonna settle with cyclops









Its does push the temps to 50, while gaming and with a vmware with another game runing there, so, that's really funky









One thing that i'm noticing, its kinda of "high temp" on cpu, dunno if its within the normal range of a 5930 at 4.4 with 1.270v, maxing at 63 in a AIDA64 25min stress test. Did use the Gelid TIM instead of the EK that came with the block.. did it right?


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahzmo*
> 
> One thing that i'm noticing, its kinda of "high temp" on cpu, dunno if its within the normal range of a 5930 at 4.4 with 1.270v, maxing at 63 in a AIDA64 25min stress test. Did use the Gelid TIM instead of the EK that came with the block.. did it right?


Yeah - that's not horrible. My 5390k is at 4.6 at 1.4v ... and it maxes at 72C...

ur on water I take it?


----------



## Ahzmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BossJ*
> 
> Yeah - that's not horrible. My 5390k is at 4.6 at 1.4v ... and it maxes at 72C...
> 
> ur on water I take it?


Yes yes









Going with a monsoon res-pumb combo

Loop is Monsoon-CPU-360rad-GPUs-280front rad, then up to the monsoon. Still think i can get more cooler temps, dont have much intake of fresh ai, besides a small 120AF, with a room for another, but still thinking if i go 2x120SP out or in, Havent done a loop in more than a decade


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-rock*
> 
> I thought it wouldn't matter if you set the GPU temp target to something higher, does the GPU temp target not matter?


THe temp target really does not change the hard-wired over temp stepping. There should not be that much difference in the maxair and cyclops bioses... the card is limited to 1.274V (measured with a DMM) no matter what the bios has in it. Power limits are not different between those two bioses and even if they were, the card's voltage holds you to around 300-350W per card. No where near the 400+ Watt PL these bioses are set to.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahzmo*
> 
> True
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i've even tryed the Maxair bios , with the 1.25v that scales up to the 1.274, but damn, in a single Valley run, it made me change back to cyclops, that and the 1500+mhz out of the box from the maxair, just gonna settle with cyclops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its does push the temps to 50, while gaming and with a vmware with another game runing there, so, that's really funky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing that i'm noticing, its kinda of "high temp" on cpu, dunno if its within the normal range of a 5930 at 4.4 with 1.270v, maxing at 63 in a AIDA64 25min stress test. Did use the Gelid TIM instead of the EK that came with the block.. did it right?


CPU @ 50C is just warming up.


----------



## atg284

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakoOC*
> 
> They've been gouging on the vanilla TX SC since launch. I went elsewhere and will continue to do so...bye newegg!


Same here. TigerDirect had the SC version at normal cost when I snagged one there.


----------



## atg284

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Installed TX EVGA backplate today.


Nice!! I think I will get a backplate when they come back in stock.

Quick question though...Will this AIO cooler...

http://www.evga.com/products/Product.aspx?pn=400-HY-H980-B1

be able to be installed with this backplate?

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-BP-2999-B9


----------



## MakoOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> Today is another day, Microcenter still charges tax. I could always buy from Nvidia for 999.99, but oh wait they blah blah blah, yada yada yada, rationalize, rationalize, rationalize, and a whole other bunch of irrelevance...


Can take a horse to water, can't make him drink. To each their own I guess...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atg284*
> 
> Nice!! I think I will get a backplate when they come back in stock.
> 
> Quick question though...Will this AIO cooler...
> 
> http://www.evga.com/products/Product.aspx?pn=400-HY-H980-B1
> 
> be able to be installed with this backplate?
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-BP-2999-B9


That's a good question actually, I recall someone on EVGA's board saying yes, plus it's raised enough to cover the GPU cooler spring screws so it seems definite, but it's something I'd want to verify before the hassle of an order/return. Looks great though either way, agree.


----------



## MakoOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atg284*
> 
> Same here. TigerDirect had the SC version at normal cost when I snagged one there.


Haha that's awesome, nice job!

We illustrated two easy tax-free options without any gouging right there. It varies by state, but always plenty of vendors offering non-gouged/no-tax prices.

Click and win!


----------



## Manac0r

Think I just found the perfect partner for my TX.

"The last product in Acer's new gaming lineup is a 35-inch curved monitor with G-Sync called the Predator Z35. It features a 21:9 aspect ratio and a refresh rate of 144 Hz. Sound is provided by nine 9W speakers. The rear contains a multitude of inputs, including four USB 3.0 ports, an optical digital audio port, one USB 2.0 port, LAN, two HDMI ports (one with MHL), and a DisplayPort In and DisplayPort out."

Still need to know resolution... Sold if 4k.


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manac0r*
> 
> 
> 
> Think I just found the perfect partner for my TX.
> 
> "The last product in Acer's new gaming lineup is a 35-inch curved monitor with G-Sync called the Predator Z35. It features a 21:9 aspect ratio and a refresh rate of 144 Hz. Sound is provided by nine 9W speakers. The rear contains a multitude of inputs, including four USB 3.0 ports, an optical digital audio port, one USB 2.0 port, LAN, two HDMI ports (one with MHL), and a DisplayPort In and DisplayPort out."
> 
> Still need to know resolution... Sold if 4k.


Won't be at 144hz. Plus you'd never get 144fps. Unless you're 4k at low textures.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manac0r*
> 
> 
> 
> Think I just found the perfect partner for my TX.
> 
> "The last product in Acer's new gaming lineup is a 35-inch curved monitor with G-Sync called the Predator Z35. It features a 21:9 aspect ratio and a refresh rate of 144 Hz. Sound is provided by nine 9W speakers. The rear contains a multitude of inputs, including four USB 3.0 ports, an optical digital audio port, one USB 2.0 port, LAN, two HDMI ports (one with MHL), and a DisplayPort In and DisplayPort out."
> 
> Still need to know resolution... Sold if 4k.


Nice looking monitor but I will never understand why companies think the need to put cheap speakers in a high end gaming monitor. If the customer has the money to fork over for an expensive monitor, wouldn't they, in most cases, have the money and smarts to buy a separate quality speaker system? If anything, speakers just add unnecessary bulk to the bezel.


----------



## atg284

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakoOC*
> 
> Can take a horse to water, can't make him drink. To each their own I guess...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good question actually, I recall someone on EVGA's board saying yes, plus it's raised enough to cover the GPU cooler spring screws so it seems definite, but it's something I'd want to verify before the hassle of an order/return. Looks great though either way, agree.


So I read the manual for the instillation and it looks like you use the existing spring screws when you mount it to the GPU:

Section 5, step 11:

"Remove the plastic cap on water block, use the 4 Spring Screws previously removed to mount the
block on the GPU (Thermal compound is pre-applied to the block)."

Source: http://www.evga.com/support/manuals/files/980_HYBRID_install_v3.pdf

To me I feel like there should be no problem at all to use the following together:

http://www.evga.com/products/Product.aspx?pn=400-HY-H980-B1
&
http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-BP-2999-B9

Now if they would only come back in stock


----------



## MakoOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manac0r*
> 
> 
> 
> Think I just found the perfect partner for my TX.
> 
> "The last product in Acer's new gaming lineup is a 35-inch curved monitor with G-Sync called the Predator Z35. It features a 21:9 aspect ratio and a refresh rate of 144 Hz. Sound is provided by nine 9W speakers. The rear contains a multitude of inputs, including four USB 3.0 ports, an optical digital audio port, one USB 2.0 port, LAN, two HDMI ports (one with MHL), and a DisplayPort In and DisplayPort out."
> 
> Still need to know resolution... Sold if 4k.


A lot are hot for this, but I'm not sure why. All of the 21:9 displays look like you're peering out of a tank turret to me in store, way too thin in terms of height and not as immersive in the game world as a 16:9 or 16:10 display because of it.

Plus they're rediculously expensive (that Acer is actually higher than the awesome 4:4:4 2015 4k displays that are 40"+ in size from Samsung and Sony that have just begun shipping) and you lose desktop work area with that gimped 1440p rez insteadof 2160p.

Not for me.


----------



## centvalny

EVGA SC incoming


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakoOC*
> 
> A lot are hot for this, but I'm not sure why. All of the 21:9 displays look like you're peering out of a tank turret to me in store, way too thin in terms of height and not as immersive in the game world as a 16:9 or 16:10 display because of it.
> 
> Plus they're rediculously expensive (that Acer is actually higher than the awesome 4:4:4 2015 4k displays that are 40"+ in size from Samsung and Sony that have just begun shipping) and you lose desktop work area with that gimped 1440p rez insteadof 2160p.
> 
> Not for me.


This is my thought as well... the PC community threw a huge tantrum when displays dropped 16:10 and went to 16:9 but everyone is ready to gobble up these 21:9 monitors like crazy. I could see it maybe on 34"+ screens that have a minimum vertical resolution of 1440, but I still think 4k will be the better overall experience for most folks.


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakoOC*
> 
> A lot are hot for this, but I'm not sure why. All of the 21:9 displays look like you're peering out of a tank turret to me in store, way too thin in terms of height and not as immersive in the game world as a 16:9 or 16:10 display because of it.
> 
> Plus they're rediculously expensive (that Acer is actually higher than the awesome 4:4:4 2015 4k displays that are 40"+ in size from Samsung and Sony that have just begun shipping) and you lose desktop work area with that gimped 1440p rez insteadof 2160p.
> 
> Not for me.


Same here.


----------



## MakoOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> This is my thought as well... the PC community threw a huge tantrum when displays dropped 16:10 and went to 16:9 but everyone is ready to gobble up these 21:9 monitors like crazy. I could see it maybe on 34"+ screens that have a minimum vertical resolution of 1440, but I still think 4k will be the better overall experience for most folks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BossJ*
> 
> Same here.


I happened to see the LG 105UC9 on display recently at our local Frys (5k, 105", 21:9 IPS), with a price tag on it of $99,999, and even at THAT size the 21:9 ratio looked too thin in terms of height compared to 16:9.

When we all switched from 4:3 to 16:9 it seemed like no big deal, aside from neophytes whining about "black bars" on DVDs (lol), but this is something else. 21:9 isn't something that seems appealing from a gaming standpoint at all.

Plus, even if you can't throw down for the ridiculous GPU power needed to drive 4k gaming at 60fps, most of the 4k larger displays can just step down to 1440p without much scaling detail loss...they look great with a few tweaks I've found.


----------



## craftyhack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> This is my thought as well... the PC community threw a huge tantrum when displays dropped 16:10 and went to 16:9 but everyone is ready to gobble up these 21:9 monitors like crazy. I could see it maybe on 34"+ screens that have a minimum vertical resolution of 1440, but I still think 4k will be the better overall experience for most folks.


A lot probably depends on what the person uses the monitor for. I like to watch movies on my display sometimes (don't ask me why, have 50", 55", and 73" HD displays in the house, but then I also have a wife and two kids...), where with all of the 2.35:1 content out there, 21:9 is perfect and very immersive when sitting at desk chair distance. I also use my PC to work, and 21:9 is pretty sweet for productivity, where in Vegas or Premier the timelines go on forever, you can see 800 trillion columns in Excel without scrolling, etc.. I also enjoy the gaming experience @3440x1440p, it almost perfectly fills my field of vision without having to turn my head. I do agree that anything less than 34" would be smaller than what I would prefer(like looking through a tank







), and I wouldn't want a resolution lower than 1440p, but I know others with the 1080p 34" displays that are happy with them primarily for gaming. Also, I had multi monitor before going with this, and I much prefer the simplicity of a single monitor setup (no more bezels!) after trying both. Finally, I did consider 4K before getting this, but I liked the idea of trying 21:9, and having fewer pixels to drive vs. 4K is a bonus since my current mITX build can only hold a single 2 slot GPU and is limited to a 600W PSU.

I think the TX is pretty perfect for this size display too, playable framerates on all new games with almost all settings maxed... where with 4K unless it is G-SYNC, you probably need TX SLI to get the same experience.

When the industry first wen't to 16:9-16:10, I was the first on that bandwagon too... I guess I just like wide displays.


----------



## Dark

I ran Firestrike tonight, how do my numbers compare to other Titan X SLI setups? And does gsync limit the score if I see frame rates capping at 143.x?

19961


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dark*
> 
> I ran Firestrike tonight, how do my numbers compare to other Titan X SLI setups? And does gsync limit the score if I see frame rates capping at 143.x?
> 
> 19961


Run extreme


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> EVGA SC incoming


Didnt you have a asus titan x with a asus power board to be soldered on? where those results


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Didnt you have a asus titan x with a asus power board to be soldered on? where those results


Yes, I have both. Still working on it


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Yes, I have both. Still working on it


...patiently waiting on results


----------



## DADDYDC650

My final scores until I purchase another Titan X or go with 2 x 980 TI's.









3770k @ 4.9Ghz, DDR3 @ 2133Mhz and TX @ 1516/8.2Ghz.

Fire Strike: 17610
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4786957

Fire Strike Extreme: 9636
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4786940

Fire Strike Ultra: 5169
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4786911


----------



## Tunz

They are finally in!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






I plan on flashing the bios and overclocking tomorrow. ASIC quality is 74.1% on the first card, and 67.5% on the second. Is that something to worry about? What bios should I go with?


----------



## zergslayer69

To chime in on the earlier comments on the 21:9. I have the dell 29" one and I absolutely love it. Unless you're losing vertical pixels, this is a 16:9 1080p monitor with extra on the side. It's great being able to see more of the world without needing extra monitors or without bezels in the way. I cannot see how this is not as immersive as 16:9. If you're comparing to a 27" 1080p monitor then yes, it's a lot shorter. I hear the 34" 21:9 monitor is basically an extra wide 27" 16:9. But anyways, seeing it in stores doesn't do it justice, you need to see a game on it.


----------



## MakoOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zergslayer69*
> 
> To chime in on the earlier comments on the 21:9. I have the dell 29" one and I absolutely love it. Unless you're losing vertical pixels, this is a 16:9 1080p monitor with extra on the side. It's great being able to see more of the world without needing extra monitors or without bezels in the way. I cannot see how this is not as immersive as 16:9. If you're comparing to a 27" 1080p monitor then yes, it's a lot shorter. I hear the 34" 21:9 monitor is basically an extra wide 27" 16:9. But anyways, seeing it in stores doesn't do it justice, you need to see a game on it.


You're talking to people who own 40"+ 4k displays currently...we don't need to see a game running at a lower resolution on a smaller size to already know we don't like it.









The 21:9 units are best for those with space limitations. For everyone else the much larger, much more immersive 40"+ displays (at the same price as the Acer 34" btw) win every time, particularly now with full 4:4:4 chroma support.


----------



## Tallgears

Hey all - Just got my titan X in yesterday and put it under water today.

I flashed it to Cyclops 1.281V bios mod and this is what I got on my most recent settings. I thought this mod had no extra base clock included so in my head I'm thinking if I'm at +300 core then I'm aroudn 1300mhz core... but GPUz shows 1604 here.

Am I at 1604 now according to this, or is the GPUz reading wrong?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakoOC*
> 
> You're talking to people who own 40"+ 4k displays currently...we don't need to see a game running at a lower resolution on a smaller size to already know we don't like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 21:9 units are best for those with space limitations. For everyone else the much larger, much more immersive 40"+ displays (at the same price as the Acer 34" btw) win every time, particularly now with full 4:4:4 chroma support.


Can you list the best 2015 HDTV's with the lowest input and 4:4:4 chroma support? I'm very interested in buying one instead of waiting for one of these smaller and more expensive monitors.


----------



## Greyson Travis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craftyhack*
> 
> A lot probably depends on what the person uses the monitor for. I like to watch movies on my display sometimes (don't ask me why, have 50", 55", and 73" HD displays in the house, but then I also have a wife and two kids...), where with all of the 2.35:1 content out there, 21:9 is perfect and very immersive when sitting at desk chair distance. I also use my PC to work, and 21:9 is pretty sweet for productivity, where in Vegas or Premier the timelines go on forever, you can see 800 trillion columns in Excel without scrolling, etc.. I also enjoy the gaming experience @3440x1440p, it almost perfectly fills my field of vision without having to turn my head. I do agree that anything less than 34" would be smaller than what I would prefer(like looking through a tank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), and I wouldn't want a resolution lower than 1440p, but I know others with the 1080p 34" displays that are happy with them primarily for gaming. Also, I had multi monitor before going with this, and I much prefer the simplicity of a single monitor setup (no more bezels!) after trying both. Finally, I did consider 4K before getting this, but I liked the idea of trying 21:9, and having fewer pixels to drive vs. 4K is a bonus since my current mITX build can only hold a single 2 slot GPU and is limited to a 600W PSU.
> 
> I think the TX is pretty perfect for this size display too, playable framerates on all new games with almost all settings maxed... where with 4K unless it is G-SYNC, you probably need TX SLI to get the same experience.
> 
> When the industry first wen't to 16:9-16:10, I was the first on that bandwagon too... I guess I just like wide displays.


Been using Philips BDM4065UC for my Titan X SLI playing Far Cry4. Stunningly beautiful with comfortable 50-60 FPS on ultra.

Unless someone is a competitive FPS player, they are better off sticking to 1440p.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tallgears*
> 
> Hey all - Just got my titan X in yesterday and put it under water today.
> 
> I flashed it to Cyclops 1.281V bios mod and this is what I got on my most recent settings. I thought this mod had no extra base clock included so in my head I'm thinking if I'm at +300 core then I'm aroudn 1300mhz core... but GPUz shows 1604 here.
> 
> Am I at 1604 now according to this, or is the GPUz reading wrong?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Use gpuz second tab to find true boost clocks, tap on the gpu clock number and use "Max"



Your gpu score looks semi consistent for 1600Mhz or so.


----------



## zergslayer69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakoOC*
> 
> You're talking to people who own 40"+ 4k displays currently...we don't need to see a game running at a lower resolution on a smaller size to already know we don't like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 21:9 units are best for those with space limitations. For everyone else the much larger, much more immersive 40"+ displays (at the same price as the Acer 34" btw) win every time, particularly now with full 4:4:4 chroma support.


Oh right, forgot people on this thread aren't sporting the peasant 1080p monitors anymore =p I'll be joining the 4k club...someday, maybe in another year when prices come down more.


----------



## Lourad

Stock Titans in SLI.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zergslayer69*
> 
> Oh right, forgot people on this thread aren't sporting the peasant 1080p monitors anymore =p I'll be joining the 4k club...someday, maybe in another year when prices come down more.


Lol trust me there is nothing elitist about 4k and 60hz, especially 40" displays. 1440p is still the sweet spot in my opinion if you're serious about gaming, having been to 21:9 and 4k on several panels. Always end up coming back to 1440p


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Lol trust me there is nothing elitist about 4k and 60hz, especially 40" displays. 1440p is still the sweet spot in my opinion if you're serious about gaming, having been to 21:9 and 4k on several panels. Always end up coming back to 1440p


I am comparing the Samsung 7500 and Predator with my single TX right now. It is a TOUGH CALL!

Nope no sli right now. Need a break from it LOL


----------



## Dyaems

Does "core is KING" still apply with the X when overclocking?

Also, I thought the X will throttle at 80C, the clock does not even go down even at that temp when looking at Afterburner or GPU-Z?


----------



## ssgwright

any more bios's? Haven't seen sky in awhile, anyone reccomend a good bios for a TX with a EK waterblock?


----------



## John Shepard

What do you need to tweak in the bios in order to raise the power limit?

Is it this value?



i am on air so i am not raising any voltages and i don't want to flash another card's bios.

edit:
raising it to 325w should be enough,right?


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> any more bios's? Haven't seen sky in awhile, anyone reccomend a good bios for a TX with a EK waterblock?


Any bios in the OP where the voltage goes to at least 1.28 should give you the same overclock....all of them have the power table raised to avoid throttling. Beyond those 2 bios changes that matter for max overclock, then there are preferential changes, ie setting boost speed, voltage, power to what you want with or without using software, etc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John Shepard*
> 
> What do you need to tweak in the bios in order to raise the power limit?
> 
> Is it this value?


-First set, tdp , needs to be at least 350 or so, though at stock voltage 325 probably high enough, most just set to 400 or higher, so card wont throttle unless hits hard limits of card.
-Third set pcie slot, leave yours alone for stock voltage, and dont go above max if raising anyways.
-pcie slot, pcie 6 pin and 8 pin connectors added together need to equal atleast same as TDP/power limits.
-power limits, like TDP, need to be raised as well to avoid throttling.
-if you want to use the power slider you can set default lower than max. If you want to make the power slider irrelevant, or not use it, than you set default high enough not to throttle.

The way I have mine set up in pic below, mine cant throttle unless it hits hard limits under 400W...and slider is useless/irrelevant.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manac0r*
> 
> 
> 
> Think I just found the perfect partner for my TX.
> 
> "The last product in Acer's new gaming lineup is a 35-inch curved monitor with G-Sync called the Predator Z35. It features a 21:9 aspect ratio and a refresh rate of 144 Hz. Sound is provided by nine 9W speakers. The rear contains a multitude of inputs, including four USB 3.0 ports, an optical digital audio port, one USB 2.0 port, LAN, two HDMI ports (one with MHL), and a DisplayPort In and DisplayPort out."
> 
> Still need to know resolution... Sold if 4k.


The resolution for the 35'' one will be 2560x1080 unfortunately.

The 34'' one instead will be 3440x1440 BUT will be only 75 Hz.


----------



## John Shepard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Any bios in the OP where the voltage goes to at least 1.28 should give you the same overclock....all of them have the power table raised to avoid throttling. Beyond those 2 bios changes that matter for max overclock, then there are preferential changes, ie setting boost speed, voltage, power to what you want with or without using software, etc
> -First set, tdp , needs to be at least 350 or so, though at stock voltage 325 probably high enough, most just set to 400 or higher, so card wont throttle unless hits hard limits of card.
> -Third set pcie slot, leave yours alone for stock voltage, and dont go above max if raising anyways.
> -pcie slot, pcie 6 pin and 8 pin connectors added together need to equal atleast same as TDP/power limits.
> -power limits, like TDP, need to be raised as well to avoid throttling.
> -if you want to use the power slider you can set default lower than max. If you want to make the power slider irrelevant, or not use it, than you set default high enough not to throttle.
> 
> The way I have mine set up in pic below, mine cant throttle unless it hits hard limits under 400W...and slider is useless/irrelevant.


thank you so much for the explanation
+rep

I set the def to 325.000 and max to 360.000 (and raised the others accordinly)

No more throttling now.It hovers at 80-85% power.


----------



## 486DX

I finally decided to give DSR a try, as in GTA V @ 4K, I can't play with MSAA x 4, it's too jittery. I know some will say 4K doesn't need antialising, but I'd argue that the few jaggies that remain in the game even in hi-res detract from the experience.

Anyway, I've had limited success. At first, I had everything running butter smooth @ 4703 x 2645, the jaggies were gone even with MSAA turned off and everything looked great.

However, when I restarted the game later I got a blank screen followed by a crash to desktop.

Now whenever I try adjusting the resolution either on the dekstop or in any game, I get the blank screen followed by this message:



I used Display Driver Unininstall and reinstalled the drivers, no luck. I then used DDU again clean installed but with 347 drivers, same bug.

Now I can't used DSR at all without the screen blacking out. Am I doing something wrong? Does anybody have any experience of this?

Thanks


----------



## dawn1980

The Acer XB270HU and Samsung UN40JU6700 both were used by me for my gtx titan gaming needs. The acer vs the sammy, acer won hands down. The sammy was more immersive but the overall gaming experience on the acer predator was far surperior over the curved sammy in 4k. I didnt get tired as fast on the monitor and the tv input lag vs the monitor was pretty bad. I'm not a competitve gamer so I'm not choosing sides based on how fast the screen is I just think the image quality on the Acer since its IPS is better than the 4k even though the predator is on 1440p.


----------



## bfedorov11

Not like it really matters.. but anyone get low scores in windows experience index? In the two graphics tests 2x TX 1500/8000 score 7.1 in w8. Gsync/vsync off. Usage is around 60% both cards. What do you guys get?


----------



## Greyson Travis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dawn1980*
> 
> The Acer XB270HU and Samsung UN40JU6700 both were used by me for my gtx titan gaming needs. The acer vs the sammy, acer won hands down. The sammy was more immersive but the overall gaming experience on the acer predator was far surperior over the curved sammy in 4k. I didnt get tired as fast on the monitor and the tv input lag vs the monitor was pretty bad. I'm not a competitve gamer so I'm not choosing sides based on how fast the screen is I just think the image quality on the Acer since its IPS is better than the 4k even though the predator is on 1440p.


In the end of the day 4k monitors above 34" are mostly best at multimedia viewing and productivity. 27-32 1440 Gsync for gaming needs.


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tallgears*
> 
> Hey all - Just got my titan X in yesterday and put it under water today.
> 
> I flashed it to Cyclops 1.281V bios mod and this is what I got on my most recent settings. I thought this mod had no extra base clock included so in my head I'm thinking if I'm at +300 core then I'm aroudn 1300mhz core... but GPUz shows 1604 here.
> 
> Am I at 1604 now according to this, or is the GPUz reading wrong?


I don't know if its really 1604. I can't quite see the graphics score, looks like 10600 or something. My graphics score with 1515mhz or so is 10300.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4787568

I think 100mhz nets closer to 800-900 points on the graphics score.


----------



## MakoOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dawn1980*
> 
> The Acer XB270HU and Samsung UN40JU6700 both were used by me for my gtx titan gaming needs. The acer vs the sammy, acer won hands down. The sammy was more immersive but the overall gaming experience on the acer predator was far surperior over the curved sammy in 4k. I didnt get tired as fast on the monitor and the tv input lag vs the monitor was pretty bad. I'm not a competitve gamer so I'm not choosing sides based on how fast the screen is I just think the image quality on the Acer since its IPS is better than the 4k even though the predator is on 1440p.


Yeah, not even close for me, same comparison, went the other direction and love love love the choice. The larger true 4k display won hands down after dialing the lag way down through some easy tweaks.

The more immersive displays, especially the insane experience that the 48-50" sizes are (wow), are incredible, no other way to describe it besides near-VR levels of emotion and connection with the gameplay.

Current gamers get way too hung up on stats, falling for marketing numbers and other errata that don't contribute to the overall experience. The reason we play is to "feel"...the emotion of the game, the story the developer is trying to tell, the visceral combat and devastating action, etc. And the big 4k presentation is amazing for that purpose.

Cars are similar. "My car is fastest 0-60 and in the quarter mile so it's the bestest car in tha worldz", instead of placing the driving focus on what is truly important... "the experience of driving the car is so pure, so dialed in to the road, to steering so in tune with my every thought, that the car's stats don't matter to me".

It's all opinion though, as with everything the best suggestion is to see what's right for you and then act on it.


----------



## SteezyTN

When the next TX SC comes in stock, I'm grabbing another. I don't care if I'm at 1440p, I want it







my 860w PSU will have to do...


----------



## MakoOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> When the next TX SC comes in stock, I'm grabbing another. I don't care if I'm at 1440p, I want it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 860w PSU will have to do...


I'm trying to resist the same, must...hold...back lol.

It helps that I happen to currently be playing old games or console ports right now that only need one TX at 4k to maintain 60fps (Wolfenstein, Alien Isolation, etc).

If I had to tackle GTA V right now I'd probably take the plunge...sigh.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakoOC*
> 
> I'm trying to resist the same, must...hold...back lol.
> 
> It helps that I happen to currently be playing old games or console ports right now that only need one TX at 4k to maintain 60fps (Wolfenstein, Alien Isolation, etc).
> 
> If I had to tackle GTA V right now I'd probably take the plunge...sigh.


Haha, yeah I pretty much do the same... BF3/4, titanfall, and pretty much the games from a year ago or two. I'm planning on getting GTA5 once prices drop (sounds ridiculous that I'll pay $2000 for GPU's and won't pay full price for a game, huh haha). Gta 4 was one of my favorites. Completed it like 8 times and 3 times to 100%


----------



## h2spartan

Will any of you guys be getting 980 ti's if they are released, even though you already have Titan X's?

I read on here that having less vram is better for overclocking. Is this true? So would a 980 ti with 6gb be a better solution for overclocking than a Titan X in most cases? That is assuming the 980 ti isn't crippled with less cores or smx.


----------



## MakoOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Haha, yeah I pretty much do the same... BF3/4, titanfall, and pretty much the games from a year ago or two. I'm planning on getting GTA5 once prices drop (sounds ridiculous that I'll pay $2000 for GPU's and won't pay full price for a game, huh haha). Gta 4 was one of my favorites. Completed it like 8 times and 3 times to 100%


That's funny you say that, I'm in the same boat, will not pay more than $25 for GTA V because I already bought it and played to around 80% on the damn Xbox 360 version a year ago!

Witcher 3 and the new Batman game might both coming soon might make the second TX impossible to stay away from, we'll see how it goes haha.


----------



## MakoOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Will any of you guys be getting 980 ti's if they are released, even though you already have Titan X's?
> 
> I read on here that having less vram is better for overclocking. Is this true? So would a 980 ti with 6gb be a better solution for overclocking than a Titan X in most cases? That is assuming the 980 ti isn't a crippled with less cores or smx.


No on the vram being better for overclocking, because that's not where this card's bottleneck is. Massive memory bandwidth means mem speed isn't a focus.

No interest in the Ti for me personally. I had forecasted before I bought the TX that the "980 Ti" would be 6GB card with a cut down GM200 variant sourced from failed QC on Titan X production. I also expected it to have an MSRP of $700, and go into mass production in July for an August availability.

Those were all speculative guesses for me back in January/February, but as it gets closer they seem on the mark. And even guessing what those would be way back when, I still chose the TX instead because I prefer single GPU solutions if possible, and the OC ability of the big Maxwell chip is amazing.

Not that it won't be on the Ti, but who knows just what GM200 reject cores they're going to use...could be much more difficult to OC if the cores are true failure Titan X cores that are cut down.

I also expect that 4k games with AA and all presets to max will continue to blow past 6GB of vram as they are currently, and much moreso in the future, and that will make selling used 980 Tis down the road a pain in the neck...just as selling GTX 970 3.5GB cards now is suddenly more difficult (less bids on ebay, lower prices, etc). Would have been perfect if the Ti was 8GB, that small change might have made me rethink the Titan X...but at 6GB it's less appealing in a big way.

Either way you can't go wrong, I doubt that 980 Ti owners won't be fully happy with their purchase, but I feel the TX for my needs is a better fit.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakoOC*
> 
> No on the vram being better for overclocking, because that's not where this card's bottleneck is. Massive memory bandwidth means mem speed isn't a focus.
> 
> No interest in the Ti for me personally. I had forecasted before I bought the TX that the "980 Ti" would be 6GB card with a cut down GM200 variant sourced from failed QC on Titan X production. I also expected it to have an MSRP of $700, and go into mass production in July for an August availability.
> 
> Those were all speculative guesses for me back in January/February, but as it gets closer they seem on the mark. And even guessing what those would be way back when, I still chose the TX instead because I prefer single GPU solutions if possible, and the OC ability of the big Maxwell chip is amazing.
> 
> Not that it won't be on the Ti, but who knows just what GM200 reject cores they're going to use...could be much more difficult to OC if the cores are true failure Titan X cores that are cut down.
> 
> I also expect that 4k games with AA and all presets to max will continue to blow past 6GB of vram as they are currently, and much moreso in the future, and that will make selling used 980 Tis down the road a pain in the neck...just as selling GTX 970 3.5GB cards now is suddenly more difficult (less bids on ebay, lower prices, etc). Would have been perfect if the Ti was 8GB, that small change might have made me rethink the Titan X...but at 6GB it's less appealing in a big way.
> 
> Either way you can't go wrong, I doubt that 980 Ti owners won't be fully happy with their purchase, but I feel the TX for my needs is a better fit.


Nice reply! I'm completely torn between waiting for 980 ti (that may never come or be right around the corner) and and just grabbing a TX. I've had a lot of luck with Titan cards in the past. Maybe I should just stick with them.

I remember how people, not that long ago were saying how 3GB cards would carry you for a while but games have the ability to blow past that now, I nearly reach the full 6GB limit of my Titan black with 4k downsampled and 4x msaa and everything maxed out on GTA V. Having that safety net of 12GB is a nice luxury.

Hmm, well there are some ASUS Titan X's available on Amazon. I might get one or two of those.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

I think I found the culprit for what is causing these weird clock differences on the cyclops 1.281v bios. It's the "overvoltage" feature. With it enabled the clock will auto default to 1405 at +0. With it disabled it's 1215 at +0. The only problem is, it seems to auto-default to turning overvoltage on (even with Precision X un-installed) on startup, and suddenly turn it off at random intervals. Anyone know how to permanently turn it off?


----------



## Klunt Bumskrint

I'd consider the Ti. I was considering it and got tired of waiting. I've only had my titans about 10 days but I'm feeling a little despondent about their OC capability so far (1468max). I was expecting more having paid so much for a card. It would depend on resale value of the TX's.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klunt Bumskrint*
> 
> I'd consider the Ti. I was considering it and got tired of waiting. I've only had my titans about 10 days but I'm feeling a little despondent about their OC capability so far (1468max). I was expecting more having paid so much for a card. It would depend on resale value of the TX's.


You're upset that your cards can OC nearly +400 core over reference? Man you must have been pretty upset about every GPU purchase you made before Maxwell came out, because there wasn't many cards that could do that before this architecture.


----------



## G227

Hey guys - a quick overclocking/decision question:

I have got my TX from EVGA (the non SC version) about a week ago and have been playing with OC/bios etc. Basically now I'm deciding whether to keep the card or return it and try to get another one because the OC results seem to be somewhat lower than for other members here - and really need some feedback from other owners. Here are my results:

On stock BIOS I could get it to +210MHz on core @1336MHz OR +200MHz on core and +500MHz on memory @1318-1326MHz & 8GHz. This was at stock voltage and I was running into the TDP ceiling (hovering between 102-110%).
On SC 425W TDP BIOS I could get it to +90MHz on core and +500MHz on memory @1396MHz & 8GHz all while pumping +93mV @1.204V. Just to mention, the card downlocked 2 tiers due to thermals I think from 1420 to 1396MHz and from 1.244V to 1.204V.

What do you guys think? Should I return and get another one (a lot of them are here available so thats not an issue). My main quarrel is with the core clocks as practically everybody here is getting 1400MHz on stock BIOS which I definitely could not get (I tested Valley & DAI).

Thanks!

+EDIT: When buying EVGA cards - is it worth it to grab the SC version? I know they can both overclock, but do you think/or have experience that EVGA would put better silicon cards as SC?


----------



## MakoOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Hey guys - a quick overclocking/decision question:
> 
> I have got my TX from EVGA (the non SC version) about a week ago and have been playing with OC/bios etc. Basically now I'm deciding whether to keep the card or return it and try to get another one because the OC results seem to be somewhat lower than for other members here - and really need some feedback from other owners. Here are my results:
> 
> On stock BIOS I could get it to +210MHz on core @1336MHz OR +200MHz on core and +500MHz on memory @1318-1326MHz & 8GHz. This was at stock voltage and I was running into the TDP ceiling (hovering between 102-110%).
> On SC 425W TDP BIOS I could get it to +90MHz on core and +500MHz on memory @1396MHz & 8GHz all while pumping +93mV @1.204V. Just to mention, the card downlocked 2 tiers due to thermals I think from 1420 to 1396MHz and from 1.244V to 1.204V.
> 
> What do you guys think? Should I return and get another one (a lot of them are here available so thats not an issue). My main quarrel is with the core clocks as practically everybody here is getting 1400MHz on stock BIOS which I definitely could not get (I tested Valley & DAI).
> 
> Thanks!


The card is fine, don't e-peen with other members, it's a losing battle...someone is ALWAYS faster.









Plus you only see what they show you. Half these people are silently downclocking the card over time versus benchmark levels because they find that their "ultra 100% stable" settings cause crashes in X Y Z game (GTA V a good example).

It's a decent overclock, we've seen far worse. Go play some games and enjoy it!


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Hey guys - a quick overclocking/decision question:
> 
> I have got my TX from EVGA (the non SC version) about a week ago and have been playing with OC/bios etc. Basically now I'm deciding whether to keep the card or return it and try to get another one because the OC results seem to be somewhat lower than for other members here - and really need some feedback from other owners. Here are my results:
> 
> On stock BIOS I could get it to +210MHz on core @1336MHz OR +200MHz on core and +500MHz on memory @1318-1326MHz & 8GHz. This was at stock voltage and I was running into the TDP ceiling (hovering between 102-110%).
> On SC 425W TDP BIOS I could get it to +90MHz on core and +500MHz on memory @1396MHz & 8GHz all while pumping +93mV @1.204V. Just to mention, the card downlocked 2 tiers due to thermals I think from 1420 to 1396MHz and from 1.244V to 1.204V.
> 
> What do you guys think? Should I return and get another one (a lot of them are here available so thats not an issue). My main quarrel is with the core clocks as practically everybody here is getting 1400MHz on stock BIOS which I definitely could not get (I tested Valley & DAI).
> 
> Thanks!


Almost no one is getting 1400MHz on the stock bios and keeping it throughout the duration of a playthrough. You will be power limited really quickly and watch your clocks dip to the 1300s. Perhaps you should invest in some better cooling for your card if you are getting thermally throttled? A G10 + cheap Corsair AIO with some heatsinks for the VRM + VRAM will run you about $100 and your temps will drop significantly and your noise even more so.


----------



## Klunt Bumskrint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakoOC*
> 
> A 400MHz overclock leaves him disappointed...I thought the same thing Map, what a clown.


No need to get personal boys!
I got my 780's to 1304 which again is a 400MHz OC. I suppose when you think about it like that it's not all that bad. I was just expecting more given what I've seen other achieve on the interwebz


----------



## MakoOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klunt Bumskrint*
> 
> No need to get personal boys!
> I got my 780's to 1304 which again is a 400MHz OC. I suppose when you think about it like that it's not all that bad. I was just expecting more given what I've seen other achieve on the interwebz


We all see what we want to see. Look more closely and there are dozens of posts all over the web about TX owners not even being able to stabilize 1350MHz. You're just cherry picking.

Card is amazing, whether it's at 1500MHz or 1350MHz is irrelevant, less than +/- 7% difference in fps at 4k...who cares. Enjoy the card.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klunt Bumskrint*
> 
> No need to get personal boys!
> I got my 780's to 1304 which again is a 400MHz OC. I suppose when you think about it like that it's not all that bad. I was just expecting more given what I've seen other achieve on the interwebz


Those getting higher than 1460 are usually on benching bios's such as the Cyclops 2 1.281v or the 1.31v bios. 1460 everyday clocks on a Titan X is very good.


----------



## Klunt Bumskrint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Those getting higher than 1460 are usually on benching bios's such as the Cyclops 2 1.281v or the 1.31v bios. 1460 everyday clocks on a Titan X is very good.


I've tried all the Bios on here so far. 1468 is on maxair and cyclops.


----------



## MakoOC

So
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klunt Bumskrint*
> 
> I've tried all the Bios on here so far. 1468 is on maxair and cyclops.


Ok but you have to ask yourself what are you looking for then?

You're willing to "consider a Ti" and throw shade on TX over a supposed +50MHz that you feel entitled to that the card didn't give you? When you've already overclocked it hundreds of MHz?

You do know that 50MHz is less than 2 frames per second, if even that right?


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Will any of you guys be getting 980 ti's if they are released, even though you already have Titan X's?
> 
> I read on here that having less vram is better for overclocking. Is this true? So would a 980 ti with 6gb be a better solution for overclocking than a Titan X in most cases? That is assuming the 980 ti isn't crippled with less cores or smx.


Many TX oc to 1500 already. How much more could it do? 85% oc? I really think the silicon wall is at 1550-1600 for these chips. I think there will be a few more cards hitting 1600 with better power delivery, but not much more. Not saying you can't get more with say 1.3, but its at the point where you will need massive increases in voltage for small mhz gains. And I think you would need subzero cooling for ~1.35+ and stability. Doesn't matter anyway, going by the gpu model number, it is going to be cut down.


----------



## MakoOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> Many TX oc to 1500 already. How much more could it do? 85% oc? I really think the silicon wall is at 1550-1600 for these chips. I think there will be a few more cards hitting 1600 with better power delivery, but not much more. Not saying you can't get more with say 1.3, but its at the point where you will need massive increases in voltage for small mhz gains. And I think you would need subzero cooling for ~1.35+ and stability. Doesn't matter anyway, going by the gpu model number, it is going to be cut down.


Agree. Those cut-down rejected GM200 TX chips be anything in terms of QC in addition to the reduced cores. If I had to guess I'd say Nvidia either knows where the 390X is currently in terms of the numbers the Ti needs to match, or they will wait to finalize the Ti spec until they DO know.

That could even mean a clock speed reduction on the Ti in addition to the cut-down cores if the 390X for whatever reason fails to live up to expectations (no saying it will of course, no idea, just saying Nvidia could hedge the Ti quite nicely and reduce its capabilities if they need to $$$).

Either way both the TX and Ti are great cards from what we know at the moment, I really don't think we'll ever see someone actually regretting their purchase no matter which road they go.


----------



## Manac0r

Removed for further testing.


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakoOC*
> 
> The card is fine, don't e-peen with other members, it's a losing battle...someone is ALWAYS faster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus you only see what they show you. Half these people are silently downclocking the card over time versus benchmark levels because they find that their "ultra 100% stable" settings cause crashes in X Y Z game (GTA V a good example).
> 
> It's a decent overclock, we've seen far worse. Go play some games and enjoy it!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Almost no one is getting 1400MHz on the stock bios and keeping it throughout the duration of a playthrough. You will be power limited really quickly and watch your clocks dip to the 1300s. Perhaps you should invest in some better cooling for your card if you are getting thermally throttled? A G10 + cheap Corsair AIO with some heatsinks for the VRM + VRAM will run you about $100 and your temps will drop significantly and your noise even more so.


Thanks for the answers! I guess you are right







. My issue though was not that the card throttled due to TDP, but that as soon as I moved past 1336 with stock voltage or 1396 with 1.204V it just hard crashes :/ - It's like you said, it's still an amazing OC and I guess with 1.25V I could get it to 1450MHz which is still awesome. I'm still might end up getting another just to compare the two







. And yes - the cooling, I'm getting the 980 AIO - that should help it a fair bit


----------



## MakoOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Thanks for the answers! I guess you are right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My issue though was not that the card throttled due to TDP, but that as soon as I moved past 1336 with stock voltage or 1396 with 1.204V it just hard crashes :/ - It's like you said, it's still an amazing OC and I guess with 1.25V I could get it to 1450MHz which is still awesome. I'm still might end up getting another just to compare the two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And yes - the cooling, I'm getting the 980 AIO - that should help it a fair bit


I really like the 980 AIO so far, just the noise reduction alone, wow...

In regular room temps (73F) I find it idles at 27C and peak load in-game is 50C. Under GPU stress testing I can get it to hit 55C. With the blower when GPU stress testing I was around 80C under the same scenario, at 100% fan speed which was brutal as you'd imagine.

Recommend it highly, very happy with it.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Thanks for the answers! I guess you are right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My issue though was not that the card throttled due to TDP, but that as soon as I moved past 1336 with stock voltage or 1396 with 1.204V it just hard crashes :/ - It's like you said, it's still an amazing OC and I guess with 1.25V I could get it to 1450MHz which is still awesome. I'm still might end up getting another just to compare the two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And yes - the cooling, I'm getting the 980 AIO - that should help it a fair bit


1396 at 1.204V is a lot of clock for not so much voltage. Which is why you are crashing. You are being throttled due to power limit on the stock bios so thats why adding more voltage isn't helping. You should be able to easily use the 1.281V bios on the EVGA hybrid cooler. I have my Titan X with a G10 + H90 (with two Swiftech Helix fans) and heatsinks on the VRM + VRAM. I can do 1530/8200 stable through firestrike at 1.281v with max temps in the low 60s. In GTA V I can do 1500ish with max temps about 65c. That's with it being 91 degrees outside right now.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakoOC*
> 
> A 400MHz overclock leaves him disappointed...I thought the same thing Map, what a clown.


Well there's certainly no need for that. Try showing respect for others on occasion.


----------



## zergslayer69

So after lurking around for a bit I'm about ready to pull the trigger on doing the watercool thing for the titan x. I'm thinking of grabbing the corsair H75 (best single fan watercool solution for the corsair line) and the kraken g10. Is this pretty much all I need? I also should get memory heatsinks for both sides of the card right? I read somewhere you should use thermal paste to get the memory heatsinks to stick better?

Edit: If the corsair H75 is not good enough I'm open for other single fan solutions!


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> 1396 at 1.204V is a lot of clock for not so much voltage. Which is why you are crashing. You are being throttled due to power limit on the stock bios so thats why adding more voltage isn't helping. You should be able to easily use the 1.281V bios on the EVGA hybrid cooler. I have my Titan X with a G10 + H90 (with two Swiftech Helix fans) and heatsinks on the VRM + VRAM. I can do 1530/8200 stable through firestrike at 1.281v with max temps in the low 60s. In GTA V I can do 1500ish with max temps about 65c. That's with it being 91 degrees outside right now.


I see - the volts make sense - I was just suprised that people got over 1400 here with stock bios which didnt make sense to me







- but we have addressed that. And now I'm on SC 425 BIOS so I'm not bottlenecked by TDP - running at about 90%. The cooler comes I think Thursday so I am going to try it out







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakoOC*
> 
> I really like the 980 AIO so far, just the noise reduction alone, wow...
> 
> In regular room temps (73F) I find it idles at 27C and peak load in-game is 50C. Under GPU stress testing I can get it to hit 55C. With the blower when GPU stress testing I was around 80C under the same scenario, at 100% fan speed which was brutal as you'd imagine.
> 
> Recommend it highly, very happy with it.


Nice! I'm thinking the same thing - its the temps, but - even more so - the noise. I could keep the card at 78% with 80% fan @1396MHz & 8GHz respectively, but that blower noise







. Btw since you have experience with it - how was the installation? Anything I should be careful about? Did you use the stock paste that came with it or did you switch?

Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zergslayer69*
> 
> So after lurking around for a bit I'm about ready to pull the trigger on doing the watercool thing for the titan x. I'm thinking of grabbing the corsair H75 (best single fan watercool solution for the corsair line) and the kraken g10. Is this pretty much all I need? I also should get memory heatsinks for both sides of the card right? I read somewhere you should use thermal paste to get the memory heatsinks to stick better?
> 
> Edit: If the corsair H75 is not good enough I'm open for other single fan solutions!


As discussed here - you might want to think about 980 AIO - in my opinion it looks better and should perform the same ad is smaller. The G10 would give you opportunity to expand to more than 1 fan setup for better cooling - but based on you wanting H75 that might not be what you want


----------



## zergslayer69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> As discussed here - you might want to think about 980 AIO - in my opinion it looks better and should perform the same ad is smaller. The G10 would give you opportunity to expand to more than 1 fan setup for better cooling - but based on you wanting H75 that might not be what you want


Ah right there's that too. Only reason I didn't mention that is because it isn't available on the evga website or amazon. The AIO is also missing a fan that the g10 has, would that be a big difference?


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zergslayer69*
> 
> Ah right there's that too. Only reason I didn't mention that is because it isn't available on the evga website or amazon. The AIO is also missing a fan that the g10 has, would that be a big difference?


There is no need for that fan because you will still be using the stock blower fan (all being it running at ultra-low speeds) to cool those memory modules. Here is the installation guide where you will see how it works: http://www.evga.com/support/manuals/files/980_HYBRID_install_v3.pdf or see it here:


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zergslayer69*
> 
> So after lurking around for a bit I'm about ready to pull the trigger on doing the watercool thing for the titan x. I'm thinking of grabbing the corsair H75 (best single fan watercool solution for the corsair line) and the kraken g10. Is this pretty much all I need? I also should get memory heatsinks for both sides of the card right? I read somewhere you should use thermal paste to get the memory heatsinks to stick better?
> 
> Edit: If the corsair H75 is not good enough I'm open for other single fan solutions!


You don't need to use any thermal paste with a G10 on the heatsinks. Just buy the chinese brand low profile vrm and vram heatsinks http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00637X42A/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 and http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00KF4MLSU/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

They already come with adhesive tape that sticks fairly well (you do need to push down lightly and hold for about 10 seconds). And you don't have to worry about cleaning up gunked on thermal paste from the memory chips/vrms.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakoOC*
> 
> Agree. Those cut-down rejected GM200 TX chips be anything in terms of QC in addition to the reduced cores. If I had to guess I'd say Nvidia either knows where the 390X is currently in terms of the numbers the Ti needs to match, or they will wait to finalize the Ti spec until they DO know.
> 
> That could even mean a clock speed reduction on the Ti in addition to the cut-down cores if the 390X for whatever reason fails to live up to expectations (no saying it will of course, no idea, just saying Nvidia could hedge the Ti quite nicely and reduce its capabilities if they need to $$$).
> 
> Either way both the TX and Ti are great cards from what we know at the moment, I really don't think we'll ever see someone actually regretting their purchase no matter which road they go.


it's like deja-vu all over again. Same discussion occurred with the OG Titan and 780ti launch. The 980Ti better be faster that the TX.And the TI classy even faster... then the 980 Ti KPE.


----------



## zergslayer69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> You don't need to use any thermal paste with a G10 on the heatsinks. Just buy the chinese brand low profile vrm and vram heatsinks http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00637X42A/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 and http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00KF4MLSU/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> They already come with adhesive tape that sticks fairly well (you do need to push down lightly and hold for about 10 seconds). And you don't have to worry about cleaning up gunked on thermal paste from the memory chips/vrms.


Question on the adhesive tape, since the gpu will be facing downwards, obviously the heatsinks sitting on the top (backside) are fine, but what about the ones that are stuck upside down (front side)? Won't the heat of the memory melt the adhesive tape?


----------



## MakoOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it's like deja-vu all over again. Same discussion occurred with the OG Titan and 780ti launch. The 980Ti better be faster that the TX.And the TI classy even faster... then the 980 Ti KPE.


Hahaha too true.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zergslayer69*
> 
> Question on the adhesive tape, since the gpu will be facing downwards, obviously the heatsinks sitting on the top (backside) are fine, but what about the ones that are stuck upside down (front side)? Won't the heat of the memory melt the adhesive tape?


No.


----------



## zergslayer69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it's like deja-vu all over again. Same discussion occurred with the OG Titan and 780ti launch. The 980Ti better be faster that the TX.And the TI classy even faster... then the 980 Ti KPE.


I hope not! Would be silly if the 980ti comes out a few months after the titan x and performs the same if not better. I read some new articles that the chip for the 980ti is not the exact same one on the titan.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Almost no one is getting 1400MHz on the stock bios and keeping it throughout the duration of a playthrough. You will be power limited really quickly and watch your clocks dip to the 1300s. Perhaps you should invest in some better cooling for your card if you are getting thermally throttled? A G10 + cheap Corsair AIO with some heatsinks for the VRM + VRAM will run you about $100 and your temps will drop significantly and your noise even more so.


I am 1405. Only game so far that hits the pl limit is project cars.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> I am 1405. Only game so far that hits the pl limit is project cars.


Congratulations? I didn't say no one was getting 1400 on stock I said almost no one.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Congratulations? I didn't say no one was getting 1400 on stock I said almost no one.










??

1397 here on stock BIOS and ~1.20V on the cards depending on where they finally throttle to. Also http://hwbot.org/hardware/videocard/geforce_gtx_titan_x/


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it's like deja-vu all over again. Same discussion occurred with the OG Titan and 780ti launch. The 980Ti better be faster that the TX.And the TI classy even faster... then the 980 Ti KPE.


It will be interesting for sure .. TX scores will crumble to 980Tis with more than 1.274v to play with - unless the 980ti core is culled vs the TX .. and its still possible too (contrary to all the rumours).

Can't see the core been improved unless its a respin eg B1 silicon.. but yeah i think that is a longshot.

My most optimistic thinking for it is - same specs for core eg cuda cores etc , voltage brakes lifted on custom pcb cards so they can go much further in the right conditions.

The on paper argument of 980ti been faster than TX will hold as NV will make it that way eg 980 ti clocked faster so it will be faster at default clocks. That means squat for overclockers however.

http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-ti-detailed-has-6gb.html

From link above lots of question marks there , higher base clocks are confirmed so yeah NV is doing some overclocking for you, unless some more details emerge too hard to say how its going to perform vs TX.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manac0r*
> 
> For testing purposes :
> 
> I've been playing around with bios tweaking and have been running the following mutated version of Sheyster's Maxair bios successfully for a few days heavy testing.
> 
> I created this for my own personal use, but if it is useful to anyone in the thread:
> 
> It is basically the exact same bios:
> 
> 
> TDP and Voltage wise (1.255mv) except *core is 1354* (default - even stubborn cards should handle this OC fine)
> *NO-BOOST* (disabled in bios)
> *OC limit of 1493 on this bios*.
> 
> Basically what you set on AB or PX for the core will be what your cards run at. I found it useful to find my stable OC, as boost was causing me issues and I wasn't using PX so K-boost wasn't an option.
> 
> *Thanks to Sheyster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for all the grunt work.*
> 
> Who should use this? Well those on AIO or alternative Air cooling... NOT RECOMMENDED FOR STOCK COOLING. And as with all flashing, use at your own risk!
> 
> Download: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/18654579/MAXAIR-NOBOOST.rom


Just to avoid confusion... you wont disable boost speed via the common tab nor would you want to...since at load you will be at the boost speed. Core speed wont matter unless throttling down to it, and cant adjust core speed with the current MBE, and definitely not in the common tab as those entries are just descriptions. Boost speed is set via clk 55, and you cant change that with MBE, have to use whatever bios editor vendors are using. The SC bios boost limit slider is greyed out because the values were changed manually in the boost state table by evga, if you change them back the boost limit wont be greyed out... but boost limit is governed by boost states, set manually or via boost limit slider.

The common tab speed entries are just text descriptions, so wouldnt change them, it just messes up gpuz description screen.


----------



## Lourad

can someone tell why my top card seems to fun fine but produces artifacts in gtav and firestrike, when I turned off the number one PCI slot and use the bottom one no artifacts?
Titans in sli on the a rampage extreme v mother board, using one and three PCI slots everything is running stock.


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lourad*
> 
> can someone tell why my top card seems to fun fine but produces artifacts in gtav and firestrike, when I turned off the number one PCI slot and use the bottom one no artifacts?
> Titans in sli on the a rampage extreme v mother board, using one and three PCI slots everything is running stock.


Did u try switching cards to different slots? Like reverse your cards?

Your mobo and CPU stock also?


----------



## Lourad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BossJ*
> 
> Did u try switching cards to different slots? Like reverse your cards?
> 
> Your mobo and CPU stock also?


Everything is water cooled and I will be away for work, but switching the cards will be my first task next weekend.
Thank you for the reply.
Also everything is stock cards, CPU and memory. That was the first thing I did to try and fix it. However It didn't.

Update: one of my TX's is on its way back to EVGA, Artifacting was caused by the card, tried switching the PCI slot and power cables. the card is bad.
$60 to ship w/insurance, probably will take 2 weeks. So glad I have 2!
EVGA was super quick with the RMA no complaints there.


----------



## Manac0r

@opt33

Thanks for the clarification +rep.









With boost disabled in the common table and the boost table altered so that CLK 59 Is 1354, my card always runs at this speed in any game (prefer maximum performance via CP).

Before (Maxbios) my clock would fluctuate between 1127 and 1329 depending on load.

I guess I'm just old school and prefer my clocks to be my clocks when gaming. So with core and 3d clock set to 1493, but CLK 59 at 1354 and boost disabled via common table. I can Oc between these values at a constant rate.

Edit: I've taken down my original post while I continue tweaking.


----------



## ShadowYuna

Finished my 2 of Titan X with EVGA Hybrid Cooler~~

I have been working with Original Nvidia Reference Cooler as I liked the GEFORCE GTX green logo.

It was not that hard job to finished. Due to my case Antec P380 case can not put the radiator on front(short length of tube) I have ordered thick EK radiator.

Here is my system set up

Temp: 1st Card: 48 degree on GTA5 max setting on Acer XB270HU
2nd Card: 45 degree on GTA5 max seeting on Acer XB270HU





Since I am not that expert on overclocking I am and will using the TITAN X as stock clock due to it is doing perfectly great job on 27 inch QHD g-sync monitor.


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowYuna*
> 
> Finished my 2 of Titan X with EVGA Hybrid Cooler~~
> 
> I have been working with Original Nvidia Reference Cooler as I liked the GEFORCE GTX green logo.
> 
> It was not that hard job to finished. Due to my case Antec P380 case can not put the radiator on front(short length of tube) I have ordered thick EK radiator.
> 
> Here is my system set up
> 
> Temp: 1st Card: 48 degree on GTA5 max setting on Acer XB270HU
> 2nd Card: 45 degree on GTA5 max seeting on Acer XB270HU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I am not that expert on overclocking I am and will using the TITAN X as stock clock due to it is doing perfectly great job on 27 inch QHD g-sync monitor.


Nice! I assume you mean the 980 AIO from EVGA? If so - how did you make it so that you didn't have to remove the GTX logo? Did you have to modify/disassemble/cut the AIO?


----------



## ShadowYuna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Nice! I assume you mean the 980 AIO from EVGA? If so - how did you make it so that you didn't have to remove the GTX logo? Did you have to modify/disassemble/cut the AIO?


Thanks~~

I have not touched anything on EVGA AIO cooler. I leave that as it is.

I had spare cooler for GTX980 previously bought from ebay. I have cut the metal frame of reference cooler due to AIO cooler have some interfere with reference cooler.

I have cut bottom metal frame and left metal frame as shown in below pics. Then I spray the metal frame with black spray paint. Simple Easy job and looks nice with much low temp on Titan X!!


----------



## BrushyBill

\

Stock Bios and Stock air cooling with a custom fan profile. I run this OC stable, actually played Shadow of Mordor for about 2 hours straight just before taking this screenshot. The strange thing is, the other day when I first installed this card I was able to play GTA V for a couple hours with my clock bouncing between 1497mhz and 1500mhz on the stock bios. I flashed to the GM200sc bios yesterday and couldn't hit 1500 anymore. I actually had trouble hitting anything over 1400. Went back my stock bios and could hit 1471mhz for a little while before drivers crashed. I downclocked some to max at 1450mhz as you can see here. Ran some tests and everything seemed stable so I gamed with that for a while tonight and everything went fine. Did I screw something up? Temps have never been over 80c. I've actually been very pleased with the temps I'm getting on air. But my max OC bouncing around is sort of baffling to me. I have not modded any voltages yet as I was waiting on my water block to get here first.

Thoughts on this?


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> \
> 
> Stock Bios and Stock air cooling with a custom fan profile. I run this OC stable, actually played Shadow of Mordor for about 2 hours straight just before taking this screenshot. The strange thing is, the other day when I first installed this card I was able to play GTA V for a couple hours with my clock bouncing between 1497mhz and 1500mhz on the stock bios. I flashed to the GM200sc bios yesterday and couldn't hit 1500 anymore. I actually had trouble hitting anything over 1400. Went back my stock bios and could hit 1471mhz for a little while before drivers crashed. I downclocked some to max at 1450mhz as you can see here. Ran some tests and everything seemed stable so I gamed with that for a while tonight and everything went fine. Did I screw something up? Temps have never been over 80c. I've actually been very pleased with the temps I'm getting on air. But my max OC bouncing around is sort of baffling to me. I have not modded any voltages yet as I was waiting on my water block to get here first.
> 
> Thoughts on this?


Well that's rather simple - you got a golden (or at least silver) chip judging by those numbers and then god looked down upon earth and saw it was not just when compared to us other peasants who can't get anything more than 1336MHz at stock without hardcrashing (both the driver and our OC dreams) - and he acted - well, very little









JK, you should be super happy with those results, but I know how it feels to "loose" 50Mhz








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowYuna*
> 
> Thanks~~
> 
> I have not touched anything on EVGA AIO cooler. I leave that as it is.
> 
> I had spare cooler for GTX980 previously bought from ebay. I have cut the metal frame of reference cooler due to AIO cooler have some interfere with reference cooler.
> 
> I have cut bottom metal frame and left metal frame as shown in below pics. Then I spray the metal frame with black spray paint. Simple Easy job and looks nice with much low temp on Titan X!!


Thanks!


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Well that's rather simple - you got a golden (or at least silver) chip judging by those numbers and then god looked down upon earth and saw it was not just when compared to us other peasants who can't get anything more than 1336MHz at stock without hardcrashing (both the driver and our OC dreams) - and he acted - well, very little
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JK, you should be super happy with those results, but I know how it feels to "loose" 50Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


LOL. Maybe so...









Seriously though. I'm not so hurt about it because it is nice knowing I have a decent overclocker here. I'm just more curious as to why that happened. If I did screw something up somehow I would like to not do it again in the future. I've been overclocking on air for years now with modded bios' and all. And this is the first time I've ever lost mhz after a bios flash like this. Maybe I got a little over zealous and hurt something else on the GPU that is now holding it back because of that?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> It will be interesting for sure .. TX scores will crumble to 980Tis with more than 1.274v to play with - unless the 980ti core is culled vs the TX .. and its still possible too (contrary to all the rumours).
> 
> Can't see the core been improved unless its a respin eg B1 silicon.. but yeah i think that is a longshot.
> 
> My most optimistic thinking for it is - same specs for core eg cuda cores etc , voltage brakes lifted on custom pcb cards so they can go much further in the right conditions.
> 
> The on paper argument of 980ti been faster than TX will hold as NV will make it that way eg 980 ti clocked faster so it will be faster at default clocks. That means squat for overclockers however.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-ti-detailed-has-6gb.html
> 
> From link above lots of question marks there , higher base clocks are confirmed so yeah NV is doing some overclocking for you, unless some more details emerge too hard to say how its going to perform vs TX.


Depends who's at the helm. From a benchmarking perspective yes perhaps. But you won't see many end users putting more than 1.4v through the aftermarket PCBs. Don't forget with the 780Ti reference boards were limited to as little as 1.212v without hardware mods, so in contrast both the KP and Classified seemed monstrously faster.


----------



## Jpmboy

^^ This
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> It will be interesting for sure .. TX scores will crumble to 980Tis with more than 1.274v to play with - unless the 980ti core is culled vs the TX .. and its still possible too (contrary to all the rumours).
> 
> Can't see the core been improved unless its a respin eg B1 silicon.. but yeah i think that is a longshot.
> 
> My most optimistic thinking for it is - same specs for core eg cuda cores etc , voltage brakes lifted on custom pcb cards so they can go much further in the right conditions.
> 
> The on paper argument of 980ti been faster than TX will hold as NV will make it that way eg 980 ti clocked faster so it will be faster at default clocks. That means squat for overclockers however.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-ti-detailed-has-6gb.html
> 
> From link above lots of question marks there , higher base clocks are confirmed so yeah NV is doing some overclocking for you, unless some more details emerge too hard to say how its going to perform vs TX.


eh - the same "worries" from OG Titan owners, way back when. The 780Ti was faster than the Titan... and 780 TiC was much faster .. then the KPE (had all 4). It's just the expected progression with the non-halo cards which have a much larger market base. 980Ti is likely a side-grade. 980 TIC and 980TI KPE/ "TX Strix" probably not.


----------



## Orthello

I'm not worried, I'll skip all Maxwell's from here anyhow as the txs are plenty fast enough for gaming.

Besides I want to do CPU more than gpu next. I can gain just as much on the CPU side I feel.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manac0r*
> 
> @opt33
> 
> Thanks for the clarification +rep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With boost disabled in the common table and the boost table altered so that CLK 59 Is 1354, my card always runs at this speed in any game (prefer maximum performance via CP).
> 
> Before (Maxbios) my clock would fluctuate between 1127 and 1329 depending on load.
> 
> I guess I'm just old school and prefer my clocks to be my clocks when gaming. So with core and 3d clock set to 1493, but CLK 59 at 1354 and boost disabled via common table. I can Oc between these values at a constant rate.
> 
> Edit: I've taken down my original post while I continue tweaking.


If your on air, you may be throttling from temps causing the downclocking from boost to core. Or are you talking about trying to prevent 2d/browser type loads vs gaming loads? all games I have played keep mine locked at boost loads.

I had flashed your bios just to double check. When I boot up with no software active, the voltage is 1.274v (like with all bioses that raise P00 volts) and core speed is 1519 via boost states tab GPC max setting on the SC bios. When I start precision X, and hit default settings, it changes the core speed to 1304 and voltage to 1.255 which corresponds to clk 55. When I then increase the voltage by at least 56mv in PrecX, it then increases to 1354, ie increasing voltage climbs the boost table just like all bioses. If however you had precX to start with windows, then you may see what saw.

However what I cant test and see, but you can, is whether your changes prevents boost speed from dropping to core when throttling, and didnt look at browser/2d type loads...that will be intersting to check....but if that was the case then it would be useful to make those changes. But im on water so cant test thermal throttling. But what that would mean is you locked your gpu at boost speed, guess its same as saying disabled boost...I just say boost speed since it follows the boost table.

bios I use, i slid max table clock to 1645, which makes clk55 correspond to 1404 core speed. Then I locked P00 volts to 1.218. So my gpu core speed on load is always 1404 in any game I have played, never fluctuates in gpuz graph.


----------



## Manac0r

@Opt33

Yeah I see what you mean, I had AB apply my OC at the start which caused clocks to shift to CLK 59.

Despite having a hgh ASIC and an alternative (albeit air) cooling, my card is a stubborn overclocker. Can just about keep 1400 stable but not for everything (Heroes of Storm, GTA V prone to black screen crashing ) - which in my book doesn't count as a stable OC.

I've checked through my folder and I don't seem to have your bios.. any chance you could link it? Once again thanks for the input as this is first time I've moved my Oc'ing to bios level.


----------



## doogk

Got tired of waiting on the EVGA Hydrocopper, just bought the TX, will be here tomorrow. Now trying to figure out what block I want, EK or Aquacomputer


----------



## PinzaC55

Postman came today


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> \
> 
> Stock Bios and Stock air cooling with a custom fan profile. I run this OC stable, actually played Shadow of Mordor for about 2 hours straight just before taking this screenshot. The strange thing is, the other day when I first installed this card I was able to play GTA V for a couple hours with my clock bouncing between 1497mhz and 1500mhz on the stock bios. I flashed to the GM200sc bios yesterday and couldn't hit 1500 anymore. I actually had trouble hitting anything over 1400. Went back my stock bios and could hit 1471mhz for a little while before drivers crashed. I downclocked some to max at 1450mhz as you can see here. Ran some tests and everything seemed stable so I gamed with that for a while tonight and everything went fine. Did I screw something up? Temps have never been over 80c. I've actually been very pleased with the temps I'm getting on air. But my max OC bouncing around is sort of baffling to me. I have not modded any voltages yet as I was waiting on my water block to get here first.
> 
> Thoughts on this?


What voltage were you getting under load after flashing?It's possible you weren't getting as much voltage as the default setting. I think the maxair bios locks to 1.255v when clocked over 13xx on the core, but this may not be the case for the other bios. I'd ensure you're running at the same clocks too since the multiplier on the core can also change - it may be boosting far beyond those clocks with another bios.

Flashing a card wouldn't degrade it in any way.

Good OC though. My first card was solid at 1462/8100 at 1.255v under water... New card arrives today!


----------



## Kidam101

I don't understand the 8100 memory ?! its + how much in precision X


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kidam101*
> 
> I don't understand the 8100 memory ?! its + how much in precision X


I think it was +543 = 8086mhz. I'm pretty sure most TX's have been getting around +500 on the memory.

It was a couple of weeks ago since I had the card so I can't remember the exact number, but it was one step below 8100.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> What voltage were you getting under load after flashing?It's possible you weren't getting as much voltage as the default setting. I think the maxair bios locks to 1.255v when clocked over 13xx on the core, but this may not be the case for the other bios. I'd ensure you're running at the same clocks too since the multiplier on the core can also change - it may be boosting far beyond those clocks with another bios.
> 
> Flashing a card wouldn't degrade it in any way.
> 
> Good OC though. My first card was solid at 1462/8100 at 1.255v under water... New card arrives today!


Alright, thanks for the info.

I'm pretty sure I was @1.174v like I am on the stock bios.I could be wrong as I'm not 100% on that. As far as the clocks go, yeah I start from scratch on my initial OC's after flashing a new bios. I was getting driver crashes with anything just over the 1400mhz wall. I could actually see what speed I was hitting before the crash would reset my clock. My water block is supposed to be here tomorrow. I actually ordered a MO-RA3, pump, res and GPU block. Going to hold off on a voltage mod until I get that setup. Anyways, thanks for the info. I could very well have been hitting a lower voltage and just not realizing it. Still doesn't explain why I'm unable to hit 1500mhz now though, since I'm back on the stock bios. Oh well. Hopefully I'll get better results after going under water and Volt modding.


----------



## deadwidesmile

I noted last night after benching each bios on the front page that PX doesn't like going between bios'. At least not gracefully. I'm on the modded 425sc rom currently and can't break 1500 fit a bench to save my life.

The benching bios was great, but I couldn't break my now stable gaming oc of 1470. Ironically, on the stock nvidia bios I ran all day long at 1480/8000.


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> I noted last night after benching each bios on the front page that PX doesn't like going between bios'. At least not gracefully. I'm on the modded 425sc rom currently and can't break 1500 fit a bench to save my life.
> 
> The benching bios was great, but I couldn't break my now stable gaming oc of 1470. Ironically, on the stock nvidia bios I ran all day long at 1480/8000.


So what does that mean?


----------



## deadwidesmile

Probably that the issue is behind the keyboard, ha.

I was hoping someone else could illuminate the issue if it's common. PX seems fickle at times.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> I noted last night after benching each bios on the front page that PX doesn't like going between bios'. At least not gracefully. I'm on the modded 425sc rom currently and can't break 1500 fit a bench to save my life.
> 
> The benching bios was great, but I couldn't break my now stable gaming oc of 1470. Ironically, on the stock nvidia bios I ran all day long at 1480/8000.


I was initially running MSI Afterburner and getting my issue with the OC. Swapped to PX just to see if it was an Afterburner problem. But it happened the same in PX.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Probably that the issue is behind the keyboard, ha.
> 
> I was hoping someone else could illuminate the issue if it's common. PX seems fickle at times.


Maybe that's my problem too


----------



## GAMERZSOCIAL

Hello









I have two EVGA Titan X SC GPU's, watercooled and in SLI.

Any suggestions on the MSI Afterburner settings for the OC?

At the moment, I have a Core Clock of +50Mhz. Any higher and it doesn't seem to like it. I thought I could push this card further than that.

Any suggestions or advice will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Matthew


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAMERZSOCIAL*
> 
> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have two EVGA Titan X SC GPU's, watercooled and in SLI.
> 
> Any suggestions on the MSI Afterburner settings for the OC?
> 
> At the moment, I have a Core Clock of +50Mhz. Any higher and it doesn't seem to like it. I thought I could push this card further than that.
> 
> Any suggestions or advice will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Matthew


Up your voltage.. Msg me if you need a walk through on overclocks.


----------



## zergslayer69

So, I need some suggestions on dual watercooling. I have the corsair air 240 case (micro atx) and long story short, there's no way I can fit 2 radiators even if they're both single 120mm fan sizes. The front can only fit 1 240 or 1 120. The top can't fit any because of a stupid little piece protruding out of my mobo at the top. Best I can do is just mount a regular intake/exhaust fan at the top. So in order to watercool both cpu and gpu I'd have to do custom. (That was not a short story at all)

So with all that said the only way I can watercool both is probably some sort of custom loop (whatever that is) that I've heard others talk about. Do they have custom loops that run off of 1 240 radiator that can dual cool 2 components? Might not be the best thread to post this in but it ties in with my titan x.


----------



## xbiker321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zergslayer69*
> 
> So, I need some suggestions on dual watercooling. I have the corsair air 240 case (micro atx) and long story short, there's no way I can fit 2 radiators even if they're both single 120mm fan sizes. The front can only fit 1 240 or 1 120. The top can't fit any because of a stupid little piece protruding out of my mobo at the top. Best I can do is just mount a regular intake/exhaust fan at the top. So in order to watercool both cpu and gpu I'd have to do custom. (That was not a short story at all)
> 
> So with all that said the only way I can watercool both is probably some sort of custom loop (whatever that is) that I've heard others talk about. Do they have custom loops that run off of 1 240 radiator that can dual cool 2 components? Might not be the best thread to post this in but it ties in with my titan x.


If you don't want to make a custom loop, here they managed to watercool the CPU and both GPU's http://www.corsair.com/en-us/blog/2014/november/dennis_build_log


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zergslayer69*
> 
> So, I need some suggestions on dual watercooling. I have the corsair air 240 case (micro atx) and long story short, there's no way I can fit 2 radiators even if they're both single 120mm fan sizes. The front can only fit 1 240 or 1 120. The top can't fit any because of a stupid little piece protruding out of my mobo at the top. Best I can do is just mount a regular intake/exhaust fan at the top. So in order to watercool both cpu and gpu I'd have to do custom. (That was not a short story at all)
> 
> So with all that said the only way I can watercool both is probably some sort of custom loop (whatever that is) that I've heard others talk about. Do they have custom loops that run off of 1 240 radiator that can dual cool 2 components? Might not be the best thread to post this in but it ties in with my titan x.


Usually you need 360mm (120mm for each component, + another 120mm) worth or rad space when cooling two components. The 295x2 is cooling both 290Xs with one 120mm rad though. I could be wrong, but 240mm may be enough but temps will be a bit hotter.

Or just wait for the pros to chime in


----------



## doogk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zergslayer69*
> 
> So, I need some suggestions on dual watercooling. I have the corsair air 240 case (micro atx) and long story short, there's no way I can fit 2 radiators even if they're both single 120mm fan sizes. The front can only fit 1 240 or 1 120. The top can't fit any because of a stupid little piece protruding out of my mobo at the top. Best I can do is just mount a regular intake/exhaust fan at the top. So in order to watercool both cpu and gpu I'd have to do custom. (That was not a short story at all)
> 
> So with all that said the only way I can watercool both is probably some sort of custom loop (whatever that is) that I've heard others talk about. Do they have custom loops that run off of 1 240 radiator that can dual cool 2 components? Might not be the best thread to post this in but it ties in with my titan x.


What CPU are you running?

A 240 only up front would work. Ive seen some people mod a radiator on the back of that case too.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> Postman came today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Welcome to the club!!!


----------



## vlps5122

evga backplate doesnt cooperate with the EK waterblock, has anyone made it work?


----------



## fwdkiller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> Postman came today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the club!!!
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> Postman came today


Nice i can't wait for mine to show up on wensday from ups.


----------



## garymcq23

can anyone tell me what i am doing wrong? im trying to put skyn3ts bios on my tx but doesn't seem to be working

http://s1172.photobucket.com/user/garymcq23/media/Untitled.png.html?sort=3&o=1

http://s1172.photobucket.com/user/garymcq23/media/Untitled2.png.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## spacin9

If it's the new nvflash in the first page, you only need -6. It will ask you if you want to override the BIOS mismatch and you just "y" out then reboot. Make sure the bios is in the nvflash folder.


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fwdkiller*
> 
> Nice i can't wait for mine to show up on wensday from ups.


I got it relatively cheap on Ebay and I was panicking a bit because the box wasn't as heavy as I expected. My 2 x GTX 690s will have to find another home shortly but my electricity bill should go down a bit


----------



## SteezyTN

Would it be stupid to mix an EVGA Titan X (non SC) with an SC? I currently have the SC, and thinking about picking up another. The non SC is the only one that's available.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Would it be stupid to mix an EVGA Titan X (non SC) with an SC? I currently have the SC, and thinking about picking up another. The non SC is the only one that's available.


Only difference is BIOS. Flash the non-SC card to the SC BIOS and you magically have two SC. lel.


----------



## fwdkiller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fwdkiller*
> 
> Nice i can't wait for mine to show up on wensday from ups.
> 
> 
> 
> I got it relatively cheap on Ebay and I was panicking a bit because the box wasn't as heavy as I expected. My 2 x GTX 690s will have to find another home shortly but my electricity bill should go down a bit
Click to expand...

Nice i got mine through cuttingedgegamers.com and they sent it right away i got the evga sc they ran out of the nvidia versions althought i want the box from them.


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Would it be stupid to mix an EVGA Titan X (non SC) with an SC? I currently have the SC, and thinking about picking up another. The non SC is the only one that's available.


Wouldn't make a difference, they are exactly the same card only with differing bios' for the slightly higher factory OC supplied by the SC. If you did experience an issue (I don't think you would) with the differing bios' (albeit identical hardware) you can always do what all titan x manufacturers expect you to do and flash them both with a custom


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Only difference is BIOS. Flash the non-SC card to the SC BIOS and you magically have two SC. lel.


Will that run into issues if I want to flash them for more voltage?


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Only difference is BIOS. Flash the non-SC card to the SC BIOS and you magically have two SC. lel.


Listen Baasha, I hardly think you're qualified to answer questions on the tx








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fwdkiller*
> 
> Nice i got mine through cuttingedgegamers.com and they sent it right away i got the evga sc they ran out of the nvidia versions althought i want the box from them.


Ordered my second from Tiger and it's on backorder







Good price though


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Will that run into issues if I want to flash them for more voltage?


basically - flash both cards to the same bios. If you do not, then if the 2 bioes have different base and boost clocks, (boost tables) you want to unsynch them in PX and OC separately to get the same clocks on each.


----------



## zergslayer69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doogk*
> 
> What CPU are you running?
> 
> A 240 only up front would work. Ive seen some people mod a radiator on the back of that case too.


I'm running the i7 5820k overclocked to 4.4 using the corsair h105. Although that link from earlier has an interesting way of setting up the radiators in the front by overlapping. Never thought of that. I wonder which bracket is being used and would that bracket fit on the titan x?


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> basically - flash both cards to the same bios. If you do not, then if the 2 bioes have different base and boost clocks, (boost tables) you want to unsynch them in PX and OC separately to get the same clocks on each.


So would I be better of on getting another SC model?


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fwdkiller*
> 
> Nice i got mine through cuttingedgegamers.com and they sent it right away i got the evga sc they ran out of the nvidia versions althought i want the box from them.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So would I be better of on getting another SC model?


Not really, almost every non-sc is capable of running the sc bios. Unless the price is the same or cheaper for a second sc get a regular one, no point throwing money away when it's simply replacing the stock vanilla bios with that of the sc.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> Not really, almost every non-sc is capable of running the sc bios. Unless the price is the same or cheaper for a second sc get a regular one, no point throwing money away when it's simply replacing the stock vanilla bios with that of the sc.


Well they are out of stock on the SC, and they only have the reference. Mother SC is $10 more.


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Well they are out of stock on the SC, and they only have the reference. Mother SC is $10 more.


Depending on when they get more I would buy the non-SC, the only other thing you might get with an SC is a slightly better chance at a higher binned card (higher asic) which even then I doubt because this is usually only done with evgas signature line and hydrocopper. That $10 could go towards a backplate/block


----------



## garymcq23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> If it's the new nvflash in the first page, you only need -6. It will ask you if you want to override the BIOS mismatch and you just "y" out then reboot. Make sure the bios is in the nvflash folder.


thanks i tried using just -6 and got this message just any ideas why?

http://s1172.photobucket.com/user/garymcq23/media/Untitled3.png.html


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> Listen Baasha, I hardly think you're qualified to answer questions on the tx


I wish I could get my hands on one. Some day....


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> Depending on when they get more I would buy the non-SC, the only other thing you might get with an SC is a slightly better chance at a higher binned card (higher asic) which even then I doubt because this is usually only done with evgas signature line and hydrocopper. That $10 could go towards a backplate/block


$10 is nothing. Might as well pay it and have the same exact card, and not bother with bios. I called "this certain company" and they told me the ETA of them to come in stock. Now I won't be saying the date, because I want another one haha. They SC sale out faster that the reference.

Plus my first TX is under water. That's an additional $160 for the waterblock and black plate.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manac0r*
> 
> @Opt33
> 
> Yeah I see what you mean, I had AB apply my OC at the start which caused clocks to shift to CLK 59.
> 
> Despite having a hgh ASIC and an alternative (albeit air) cooling, my card is a stubborn overclocker. Can just about keep 1400 stable but not for everything (Heroes of Storm, GTA V prone to black screen crashing ) - which in my book doesn't count as a stable OC.
> 
> I've checked through my folder and I don't seem to have your bios.. any chance you could link it? Once again thanks for the input as this is first time I've moved my Oc'ing to bios level.


Below (bios TN.rom), ie No software bios, is the one I am using now. I have P00 min/max locked to 1.218v in bios, reads 1.224 gpuz (GPUZ sensor reads in steps so just closest step). Browser open load it will be at 1000 core/stock speed. At any significant load/gaming, it will be steady 1404 1.22v. I wouldnt load it unless you are stable at 1404 with 1.218v bios. But you can set the voltage you want, and align clk55 with speed you want via max table clock slider. The upside of no software you will always be 1.218v and 1404 gaming speed, no software needed. It will downclock to .8v, 135 like normal. The downside is P00 voltage max must be locked (or will go to 1.274v), so voltage can not be increased further than 1.218, so not good for also benching.
bios TN.rom, 1.218v with 1404 (n=no software).
http://s000.tinyupload.com/?file_id=64357232593351490510

If using software anyways, then you will want the ability to increase voltage, in which case set P00 and P02 MAX back to normal setting of 1.6v, and min to 1.16 or whatever you want for start, and also set max table clock slider back down to reasonable level otherwise will be crazy high boost speed without voltage lock.
This is bios I use for benching and when using software.... allows 1.169v to 1.274v in gpuz, but will act no differently than cyclops or others with similar voltage settings. I have power defaults high enough that slider is irrelevant, dont need it to prevent throttling, same as other bios. This one is TS.rom (s for software)
http://s000.tinyupload.com/?file_id=00809505301959960141


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> $10 is nothing. Might as well pay it and have the same exact card, and not bother with bios. I called "this certain company" and they told me the ETA of them to come in stock. Now I won't be saying the date, because I want another one haha. They SC sale out faster that the reference.
> 
> Plus my first TX is under water. That's an additional $160 for the waterblock and black plate.


All good, i'm waiting for my second tx which is on backorder atm







I'll have one sc and one non-sc after I receive my second, half the fun for me though is flashing the bios'. I'm not sure why the SC sells out faster, for a watercooler there is little to no difference between the normal and sc. I guess there's a lot of people who buy them for plug and play purposes


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> All good, i'm waiting for my second tx which is on backorder atm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have one sc and one non-sc after I receive my second, half the fun for me though is flashing the bios'. I'm not sure why the SC sells out faster, for a watercooler there is little to no difference between the normal and sc. I guess there's a lot of people who buy them for plug and play purposes


Well for me wanting an SC, is because the first one I bought, the store only had the SC in stock. Which sold out within a few hours. And for $10 more, I don't mind waiting. I haven't even used my first TX because I have finals coming up tomorrow and next were, and my Waterloo isn't finished yet.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> All good, i'm waiting for my second tx which is on backorder atm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have one sc and one non-sc after I receive my second, half the fun for me though is flashing the bios'. I'm not sure why the SC sells out faster, for a watercooler there is little to no difference between the normal and sc. I guess there's a lot of people who buy them for plug and play purposes


So I said screw it. I purchased the non SC one.


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So I said screw it. I purchased the non SC one.


Excellent







At least we're in the same boat, when mine arrives I'll have one of each







We even have the same psu, I'm interested to see total power draw with both overclocked while i'm benching. I managed to peak at around 542w with my current tx at 1.27v (1600/1983) and 5960x at 4.7/1.4v. My second tx will hopefully see me make better use of my AX860.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> Excellent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least we're in the same boat, when mine arrives I'll have one of each
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We even have the same psu, I'm interested to see total power draw with both overclocked while i'm benching. I managed to peak at around 542w with my current tx at 1.27v (1600/1983) and 5960x at 4.7/1.4v. My second tx will hopefully see me make better use of my AX860.


i assume your watercooling them. I can't decided if I want to use my previous EK parallel block, or the fittings way with tubing. I'm using Mayhems pastel ice white. I went ahead and ordered the fittings for a parallel setup. Ill just sell my terminal on ebay.


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> i assume your watercooling them. I can't decided if I want to use my previous EK parallel block, or the fittings way with tubing. I'm using Mayhems pastel ice white. I went ahead and ordered the fittings for a parallel setup. Ill just sell my terminal on ebay.


Yeah i'm watercooling, the temperatures under load with fairly heavy overvolting are still very acceptable (gpu max 45C, cpu max 55C). I'd like to use an EK parallel block, they look good and it would mean I wouldn't need to use my old phobia sli link which looks pretty tacky now. Too bad i'm not in the states or i'd offer to buy it










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Here's my build, not the best photo but i'll take better ones when the prodigal twin arrives. Need sleeved gpu power cables too.


----------



## craftyhack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zergslayer69*
> 
> So, I need some suggestions on dual watercooling. I have the corsair air 240 case (micro atx) and long story short, there's no way I can fit 2 radiators even if they're both single 120mm fan sizes. The front can only fit 1 240 or 1 120. The top can't fit any because of a stupid little piece protruding out of my mobo at the top. Best I can do is just mount a regular intake/exhaust fan at the top. So in order to watercool both cpu and gpu I'd have to do custom. (That was not a short story at all)
> 
> So with all that said the only way I can watercool both is probably some sort of custom loop (whatever that is) that I've heard others talk about. Do they have custom loops that run off of 1 240 radiator that can dual cool 2 components? Might not be the best thread to post this in but it ties in with my titan x.


I am not a pro, but I am currently running a 4790k and TX both overclocked on one 30mm thick x 240mm rad in a custom loop(see sig for specific parts). I went this direction because I have everything in an NCase M1 mITX build (the whole point of this build is a dynamite comes in small packages kind of thing







), which is much smaller than the 240. I cabled to be sure that there was good airflow over the rad as airflow is pretty important, if you don't have a lot of rad surface area to get what cooling you can, so while this is always a good idea, it is even more important in an SFF build to make sure you have good high static pressure fans and airflow. Cooling for my build doesn't seem to be a problem, I have played GTA V for hours on a 1560MHz/1.25V TX &CPU at [email protected] voltage, and the GPU doesn't get above 45 C or so, CPU doesn't go above 50C. I am recalling from memory though, I am right in the middle of rebuilding my system, but once I have it back together I can post more specifics. I am changing all tubing and fittings from 10mmx13mm to 10mmx16mm (I have a couple of pinching issues) so if you will have any tight bends I would recommend going with 10mmx16mm up front and not wasting $ on having to buy fittings and tubing again like I did(I am talking like $100 down the tubes, no pun intended







). I am also redoing all of the thermal pads on my TX (replacing stock pads with fujimoly 17 of better thickness as some of the pads with my EK backplate were too thin), and installing an Aquaero 6 so I can track temps and control pump/fans better to reduce noise (and because the aquaero is neat







). I am running an Alphacool ST30 rad with 2xAP-15 Gentle Typhoons, where both the rad and fans are well liked & reviewed, so component selection is probably a part of it as well. Also, my ambient is about 22-23C, that will make a difference as well. This loop may have a tough time keeping up with a 1.31V TX and a max overvolted CPU, not sure yet, but I will know and post in a week or so







.


----------



## spacin9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garymcq23*
> 
> thanks i tried using just -6 and got this message just any ideas why?
> 
> http://s1172.photobucket.com/user/garymcq23/media/Untitled3.png.html


Not sure if serious, but you need a TX bios. I don't think you're using one.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

New owner here joining the club. Hi everyone. Production date 10th week of 2015, time to crank this thing.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> New owner here joining the club. Hi everyone. Production date 10th week of 2015, time to crank this thing.


take the sticker off that backplate


----------



## deadwidesmile

Alright, I'm striking out on finding Skyn3t's bios. Can anyone point me in the right direction?

Also, I'm currently using the modded 425sc bios and the memory profile/scaling keeps changing? Any particular reason? Swapped to the 1.3v bios and wow, 4788 valley score. Holy balls.


----------



## Earonw49

New Titan X user here! I plan to mod/swap the reference cooler with an Accelero Xtreme III cooler. OCing is a must....shooting for 1300-1400hz Core


----------



## garymcq23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> Not sure if serious, but you need a TX bios. I don't think you're using one.


yip that was the problem I wasn't using a titan x bios don't know how I managed to do that lol thank god I didn't brick it. I managed to get a moded bios on







thanks for your help


----------



## fwdkiller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Earonw49*
> 
> New Titan X user here! I plan to mod/swap the reference cooler with an Accelero Xtreme III cooler. OCing is a must....shooting for 1300-1400hz Core


Honestly i like the reference cooler better cause of the geforce gtx lights up im gonna leave mine stock.


----------



## Earonw49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fwdkiller*
> 
> Honestly i like the reference cooler better cause of the geforce gtx lights up im gonna leave mine stock.


I wish I could keep the default cooler however sound / silence takes precedence over cosmetics for me.


----------



## fwdkiller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Earonw49*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fwdkiller*
> 
> Honestly i like the reference cooler better cause of the geforce gtx lights up im gonna leave mine stock.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could keep the default cooler however sound / silence takes precedence over cosmetics for me.
Click to expand...

True but i don't care for sound since i used my headset 24\7 when im on my pc so i can't hear a thing specailly when the wifey found out you spent a grand on a graphics card.


----------



## Earonw49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fwdkiller*
> 
> True but i don't care for sound since i used my headset 24\7 when im on my pc so i can't hear a thing specailly when the wifey found out you spent a grand on a graphics card.


Hahaha! I hear ya man. Only reason why I'm able to build my new system and add a Titan X is because the expense checks from my job are covering the cost, plus more.









My wife would murder me if it was "out of pocket".


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> take the sticker off that backplate


I never even noticed it. Its gone now


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Alright, I'm striking out on finding Skyn3t's bios. Can anyone point me in the right direction?
> 
> Also, I'm currently using the modded 425sc bios and the memory profile/scaling keeps changing? Any particular reason? Swapped to the 1.3v bios and wow, 4788 valley score. Holy balls.


Sky's bios is not posted. never officially left "beta" phase.


----------



## bogie89

Guys i have bought also the TX SC xD
I have watercooled that baby and i have one question: is possible that the ek backplate is very hot during game session?


----------



## SteezyTN

Second Titan X is shipping out today. Now I have an EVGA SC and non-SC. And the funny thing is, is that I haven't even played a game with the first Titan X. I'm still putting my loop together


----------



## craftyhack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogie89*
> 
> Guys i have bought also the TX SC xD
> I have watercooled that baby and i have one question: is possible that the ek backplate is very hot during game session?


If no one else knows I will be able to tell you in a few days, once I finish reconfiguring my loop to incorporate an Aquaero, which includes extra temp sensors that I plan on mounting on a sample GDDR5 chip, VRM, and the back plate. This is in an imITX build with very little airflow over the card, so a worst case scenario.


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogie89*
> 
> Guys i have bought also the TX SC xD
> I have watercooled that baby and i have one question: is possible that the ek backplate is very hot during game session?


Are you asking does the backplate get very hot?

Yes. yes it does. Adding a fan blowing on it, cools it down pretty fast.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Back plate gets hot...

almost want to run your vram at stock just to keep temps down. Hynix chips run hot. It's the Samsung chips that ran cool on the original Titan.


----------



## brenden77

*Titan X enroute...* I'm upgrading from a Twin Frozr II Golden Edition 465 (flashed to 470)!! LOL! So hard to say goodbye to all that copper..









Looking forward to joining the club!!


----------



## vlps5122

anyone using the evga backplate with the ek waterblock? or are they simply not compatible


----------



## aylan1196

Hi overclockers I flashed my two tx with max air bios ....and Iam getting 1519 MHz boost on all my games no throttle what so ever with overvolting tab pressed on Px is that ok mind you both are with evga hybrid aio max temp not more than 49 and I benched with 500+ on memory and so far so good my asic are 74 and 69 also the voltage is constant on 1.274


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Back plate gets hot...
> 
> almost want to run your vram at stock just to keep temps down. Hynix chips run hot. It's the Samsung chips that ran cool on the original Titan.


*Is a fan beneficial - with temps? It should be right?* Like cooling off the backplate - will that help with cooling off the VRAM / CORE on the back side?

I have SLI water cooled ... - 2 fans pushing towards them - 2 fans on top of them - and a fan on each backplate.

or should my top fans be pulling the air out?

PS my mobo sits horizontally not vertically.


----------



## bogie89

Thanks very much guys.
I will put a fan cover it.
Thanks again

Inviato dal mio Nexus 6


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Say hello to the







kids!!!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Ahzmo

Guys got a small dilema









Got a 360 rad on top with a pull config, a front 280 one with the same, got a 140fan in the back out-take, now , still got two slots in the bottom for two 120.. will make intake or out? Even watered i think the hot air still kinda stagnant inside the case and do see the temps ramp up with the case door closed.

thanks


----------



## craftyhack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahzmo*
> 
> Guys got a small dilema
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a 360 rad on top with a pull config, a front 280 one with the same, got a 140fan in the back out-take, now , still got two slots in the bottom for two 120.. will make intake or out? Even watered i think the hot air still kinda stagnant inside the case and do see the temps ramp up with the case door closed.
> 
> thanks


I have the same case (for a different build, my NAS of sorts, that sucker can hold a lot of drives if you buy extra drive cages!). Most builds I have seen, and my own experimentation has found the best cooling as well as reduction of dust due to positive pressure with the following config:

Bottom 120mm fan-intake. Front 140mm fans-intake(I have high CFM fans here which is what makes pressure positive, need that for the 12 drives 3.5 drives I have in front of the case), top 120mm fans-exhaust, back 140mm fan- exhaust. Even though I have a rad on the top with fans exhausting hot air from the case through the rad, it still cools great with a 30mm thick 240mm rad (keeps 3770k OCed to 4.6GHz around 30c idle, peaks around 60 under normal CPU workloads like encoding, etc.). My smoke test looked good on getting airflow across most of the interior, and I figure since heat is supposed to rise there is a bit of help regading airflow from that as well.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Say hello to the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kids!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm really curious about the active Vram cooling. Currently, I don't push past +425 on memory for fear of that fatal sizzle sound and a white whispy puff of smoke, heh.


----------



## BossJ

Ok boys, (I"m water cooled - EK blocks)

Need a little help here. I'm wondering if there is a bios that has stock settings but with 1.274v added to the amount that can be pushed to it via PX or AB.

So for instance. if I go to +112mV i can get to 1.274 .

The issue I run into with the "benching" bios is (which I know they were made for this specific reason) they get hardlocked at 1.274 or 1.255v with anything over 800Mhz... so because I have a 3 screen setup, my 1 card is always at 912Mhz. (I've contacted Nvidia and EVGA - this is the reason my 1st card won't downclock to 135. Multi Screen systems 1st card amps up to 912Mhz, to handle all screens)...

*But I do not want my main card to always be pushing 1.255v at 912Mhz.*

Is there a "gaming" bios out there that allows it to volt up? for instance anything over 1500 would run at 1.274v or 1450Mhz.

The reason is. for me to game at 1522Mhz I need 1.261v - with my SLI cards.

And I can't stay in the 1500s at 1.243v (Max on stock evga SC bios)...


----------



## curly haired boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> I'm really curious about the active Vram cooling. Currently, I don't push past +425 on memory for fear of that fatal sizzle sound and a white whispy puff of smoke, heh.


yeah, after getting 4885 on valley just to see how far i could push, i'm wary about going further. VRAM is something i don't want to mess up.


----------



## doogk

Went with an EK block to try something different this go around. Copper is not nearly as polished as my old Aquacomputers.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curly haired boy*
> 
> yeah, after getting 4885 on valley just to see how far i could push, i'm wary about going further. VRAM is something i don't want to mess up.


it's very unlikely you will fry your vram at stock voltage no matter what frequency you set it to - no mod bios we ahve changes the ram voltage. The vram buck controller will get (very) hot... and would shut down (or crash due to unstable ram) if your ventilation/cooling is poor or fails. The design testing (robustness) has you covered. If it were to fail, that'; a faulty part IMO.

.. and post your valley score *here*


----------



## curly haired boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it's very unlikely you will fry your vram at stock voltage no matter what frequency you set it to - no mod bios we ahve changes the ram voltage. The vram buck controller will get (very) hot... and would shut down (or crash due to unstable ram) if your ventilation/cooling is poor or fails. The design testing (robustness) has you covered. If it were to fail, that'; a faulty part IMO.
> 
> .. and post your valley score *here*


oh, that's good to know!

also, i did post my score there, the OP hasn't been updated in a while


----------



## PinzaC55

Early days yet I have just partially stripped my rig and installed the TX with the stock cooler temporarily but I have to say this thing rocks ! I opened Far Cry 4 and the difference in quality was startling. Need to get it underwater ASAP as I just ran the Valley benchmark and it hit 83 degrees C


----------



## kodeicap

Greetings!

I have recently purchased 2x Quadro k6000 and a tesla k40 for video post prod work, but have not installed them and was wondering
If purchasing 4 Titan x's could get me by saving me way over 12k in costs. I would like to do some casual gaming
as well if that matters. The apps I use mostly are Premiere, Avid, and Maya. I would also be doing mostly 4k footage from Arri Amira or 2k Alexa, if that helps.

Thanks all!


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kodeicap*
> 
> Greetings!
> 
> I have recently purchased 2x Quadro k6000 and a tesla k40 for video post prod work, but have not installed them and was wondering
> If purchasing 4 Titan x's could get me by saving me way over 12k in costs. I would like to do some casual gaming
> as well if that matters. The apps I use mostly are Premiere, Avid, and Maya. I would also be doing mostly 4k footage from Arri Amira or 2k Alexa, if that helps.
> 
> Thanks all!


Um. I use Adobe products for my job. Titan X's perform flawlessly... but ... I don't know how they compare to k6000s


----------



## kodeicap

That's sort of the dilemma I'm facing at the moment. This would be my at home work station and would like to have a half way decent setup.
Saving money would be ideal. If i returned to the 2 k6000's I could save about 10k right there. Not sure if the Tesla card would work with 4 titan sli'd.
Perhaps I'm approaching this all wrong.. hahah. The cards I ordered were recommended by the post production department which may be overkill due to me not using the equipment to the fullest since I'm not a post guy by trade.

Thanks!


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kodeicap*
> 
> That's sort of the dilemma I'm facing at the moment. This would be my at home work station and would like to have a half way decent setup.
> Saving money would be ideal. If i returned to the 2 k6000's I could save about 10k right there. Not sure if the Tesla card would work with 4 titan sli'd.
> Perhaps I'm approaching this all wrong.. hahah. The cards I ordered were recommended by the post production department which may be overkill due to me not using the equipment to the fullest since I'm not a post guy by trade.
> 
> Thanks!


Question is - How much are you doing / needing for you job? What are you looking to accomplish?

You're rendering 4k video, but how much? and do you have the k6000s in your system right now? What's the time it takes to render 4k videos?

Could you possibly buy 4 Titan Xs and compare them to your K6000s?

My thoughts: Titan Xs are a better product for your money IF you use them not only for production but gaming. But you'll have to look at heat / noise / power draw - and weigh those options.

PS Are you actually needing 10bit output that the k6000s offer?

This is what I found on Bit-tech Titan X

_'"One final thing worth noting is that GTX Titan X still uses Nvidia's slightly older display engine as seen in the GTX 980. As such, it does not offer full hardware-based H.265 decode".'_


----------



## kodeicap

I don't have a need for 4k editing at home so much as I would like to have the option to moving on.

I don't have the cards installed as I just have a case with no cpu/mobo/ram etc. I have to admit it will be used more of
emergencies in case I have to edit at home. I'm actually not an editor but a Director/DP so I would also like to be able
to play games in my off hours which is why it got me thinking about the cheaper Titan alternatives. I got a buy list from
one of my editors and was just going by that. The last big fight "of the century"filming bonus has allowed me to spend a little
on a new system. I just didn't expect to spend this much. As for the h.265 issue, I will not be editing in 8k anytime soon. haha
h.264 will be ok for now at the 4:4:4 standard.

Thanks for your help


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kodeicap*
> 
> I don't have a need for 4k editing at home so much as I would like to have the option to moving on.
> 
> I don't have the cards installed as I just have a case with no cpu/mobo/ram etc. I have to admit it will be used more of
> emergencies in case I have to edit at home. I'm actually not an editor but a Director/DP so I would also like to be able
> to play games in my off hours which is why it got me thinking about the cheaper Titan alternatives. I got a buy list from
> one of my editors and was just going by that. The last big fight "of the century"filming bonus has allowed me to spend a little
> on a new system. I just didn't expect to spend this much. As for the h.265 issue, I will not be editing in 8k anytime soon. haha
> h.264 will be ok for now at the 4:4:4 standard.
> 
> Thanks for your help


No worries man. To me the Titan X's are the way to go.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curly haired boy*
> 
> oh, that's good to know!
> 
> also, i did post my score there, the *OP hasn't been updated in a while*


lol - very true!


----------



## fwdkiller

For all titan x owners i have a quick question.. I get mine tommorrow from ups and i was wondering do i need to download the drivers for 900 series or can i just use my 780 ti drivers without haveing to reinstall again . Can i just leave it alone and just install the card?


----------



## TooTay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fwdkiller*
> 
> For all titan x owners i have a quick question.. I get mine tommorrow from ups and i was wondering do i need to download the drivers for 900 series or can i just use my 780 ti drivers without haveing to reinstall again . Can i just leave it alone and just install the card?


The drivers are universal for Nvidia cards, so as long as they are up to date you'll be fine just taking the old card out and installing the new one.


----------



## alancsalt

Whenever I've installed a new card I've uninstalled and reinstalled the drivers as a matter of course. On occassions when I've forgotten I have sometimes encountered a black screen at Windows, and had to go into safe mode to uninstall/reinstall....


----------



## BigMack70

I don't necessarily recommend this, but I always re-install Windows when I change GPUs. I ALWAYS get some level of weird behavior if I don't. That was true for 8800 --> 7970, 7970 --> 780, and 780 --> Titan X. But for me, I have a SSD dedicated to the OS and nothing else, so I don't really lose any data and it only takes a couple hours total, so it's not as nuclear an option as it is for some people's setups.


----------



## atg284

EVGA backplate in stock currently: http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-BP-2999-B9

Got me one!


----------



## fwdkiller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TooTay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fwdkiller*
> 
> For all titan x owners i have a quick question.. I get mine tommorrow from ups and i was wondering do i need to download the drivers for 900 series or can i just use my 780 ti drivers without haveing to reinstall again . Can i just leave it alone and just install the card?
> 
> 
> 
> The drivers are universal for Nvidia cards, so as long as they are up to date you'll be fine just taking the old card out and installing the new one.
Click to expand...

thanks i'll be a proud owner tommorrow morning.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fwdkiller*
> 
> thanks i'll be a proud owner tommorrow morning.


i would update the drivers upon installation. install card --> run display driver uninstaller --> clean install newest drivers ---> enjoy


----------



## fwdkiller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fwdkiller*
> 
> thanks i'll be a proud owner tommorrow morning.
> 
> 
> 
> i would update the drivers upon installation. install card --> run display driver uninstaller --> clean install newest drivers ---> enjoy
Click to expand...

i think its the latest one with titan x and Gta5


----------



## fwdkiller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atg284*
> 
> EVGA backplate in stock currently: http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-BP-2999-B9
> 
> Got me one!


thanks buddy just ordered one.


----------



## atg284

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fwdkiller*
> 
> thanks buddy just ordered one.


No prob! Now if only an EVGA TX branded AIO water cooler would come in stock. Anyone have any intel on that? Don't really want to get the 980 branded one mainly for the re-sell-ability if you will.


----------



## doogk

TX is all installed, very fast single card. Not blown away coming from SLI Titans w/ 1200 core but the thought of it being a single card makes it worth it. Plus when I sell my Titans I'll most likely get another.

Got 1525 stable on the core so far, played an hour of GTA V and was all good. Havnt messed with the memory. ASIC is %63.9


----------



## bracco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fwdkiller*
> 
> For all titan x owners i have a quick question.. I get mine tommorrow from ups and i was wondering do i need to download the drivers for 900 series or can i just use my 780 ti drivers without haveing to reinstall again . Can i just leave it alone and just install the card?


+1 for at least uninstall and do a clean reinstall of the driver for the titan.


----------



## John Shepard

Anybody here running win10 preview having this issue?

http://i.imgur.com/7q92DCi.jpg

VRAM usage is not being reported correctly by both MSI afterburner and gpuz.
It's nothing game breaking,i was simply curious to see how much vram GTA V is using at 4k.


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John Shepard*
> 
> Anybody here running win10 preview having this issue?
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/7q92DCi.jpg
> 
> VRAM usage is not being reported correctly by both MSI afterburner and gpuz.
> It's nothing game breaking,i was simply curious to see how much vram GTA V is using at 4k.


I have win 10 prev, but not that game to test . I think it's working on the precision x graph and BF4,


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doogk*
> 
> TX is all installed, very fast single card. Not blown away coming from SLI Titans w/ 1200 core but the thought of it being a single card makes it worth it. Plus when I sell my Titans I'll most likely get another.
> 
> Got 1525 stable on the core so far, played an hour of GTA V and was all good. Havnt messed with the memory. ASIC is %63.9


Thats a pretty impressive OC for GTA V. Is the card being fully stressed? What resolution & hz are you running and what CPU?


----------



## Manac0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Thats a pretty impressive OC for GTA V. Is the card being fully stressed? What resolution & hz are you running and what CPU?


I was thinking the same thing....

Also with Witcher 3's imminent release, we can expct to see a new set of drivers. Here's hoping they are a good'en!

Also is it normal that increasing Vram frequency helps stabilise the core? I have found actually increasing Vram +250 has allowed me to OC a little higher on the core, seems to stop driver crashing. Might just be my card starting to set it....


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manac0r*
> 
> I was thinking the same thing....
> 
> Also with Witcher 3's imminent release, we can expct to see a new set of drivers. Here's hoping they are a good'en!
> 
> Also is it normal that increasing Vram frequency helps stabilise the core? I have found actually increasing Vram +250 has allowed me to OC a little higher on the core, seems to stop driver crashing. Might just be my card starting to set it....


I have seen some cards that do like a memory OC to help stabilize core OC. On the other hand i have seen some cards where high memory OC will limit core OCs due to TDP limits.


----------



## Silent Scone

More GPUs > more core/memory freq


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> I don't necessarily recommend this, but I always re-install Windows when I change GPUs. I ALWAYS get some level of weird behavior if I don't. That was true for 8800 --> 7970, 7970 --> 780, and 780 --> Titan X. But for me, I have a SSD dedicated to the OS and nothing else, so I don't really lose any data and it only takes a couple hours total, so it's not as nuclear an option as it is for some people's setups.


I create a system image minus the NV driver, so when I need to update the driver or the hardware, I can just restore my install back to that point and start over. Which results in a fraction of the time taken as opposed to re-installing everything from scratch!!!


----------



## doogk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Thats a pretty impressive OC for GTA V. Is the card being fully stressed? What resolution & hz are you running and what CPU?


Yeah I thought so too after having to dial back my SLI Titans OC for GTA V.

Im pretty sure it was being maxed out, looked at GPU -Z a few times and it was staying at 1525.9 core with high usage. Had the settings all the way up at 1440p 59hz without V sync getting around 70-100 fps according to what I was doing. I also did a bunch of runs of Firestrike and it never crashed unless I tried 1550 core.

Im using the Cyclops 1.281 bios.

I have a 4770k at 4.6

http://www.amazon.com/Dell-Universal-DisplayPort-Video-Adapter/dp/B005G8AX80/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1431518074&sr=1-2&keywords=displayport+to+dvi

My second monitor is just DVI, that will work right?


----------



## curly haired boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atg284*
> 
> No prob! Now if only an EVGA TX branded AIO water cooler would come in stock. Anyone have any intel on that? Don't really want to get the 980 branded one mainly for the re-sell-ability if you will.


should be released by end of this month, according to the evga forums.


----------



## Dyaems

I want an EVGA backplate but they don't ship overseas








Maybe some kind soul would help me buy one


----------



## h2spartan

So, I finally gave in. I have a Titan X SC coming from Newegg tomorrow. Very excited.









I will have to brush up on flashing maxwell cards a bit though. Is it exactly the same as kepler? The last card I flashed was a Titan Black. Hoping nothing has really changed since then.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> I want an EVGA backplate but they don't ship overseas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe some kind soul would help me buy one


They have a euro store too:

http://eu.evga.com/products/prodlist.asp?switch=4

Back plate in stock!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> So, I finally gave in. I have a Titan X SC coming from Newegg tomorrow. Very excited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will have to brush up on flashing maxwell cards a bit though. Is it exactly the same as kepler? The last card I flashed was a Titan Black. Hoping nothing has really changed since then.


Congrats and yes, it's pretty much the same way flashing wise.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> They have a euro store too:
> 
> http://eu.evga.com/products/prodlist.asp?switch=4
> 
> Back plate in stock!


I live in somewhere in Asia and EVGA Taiwan does not sell them for some reason, all other backplates from older models too!


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Congrats and yes, it's pretty much the same way flashing wise.


Thanks bro!


----------



## fwdkiller

Backplates are now in shipping status, and i'm waiting for ups man to show up with my titan X. My 900D is ready for it.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kodeicap*
> 
> That's sort of the dilemma I'm facing at the moment. This would be my at home work station and would like to have a half way decent setup.
> Saving money would be ideal. If i returned to the 2 k6000's I could save about 10k right there. Not sure if the Tesla card would work with 4 titan sli'd.
> Perhaps I'm approaching this all wrong.. hahah. The cards I ordered were recommended by the post production department which may be overkill due to me not using the equipment to the fullest since I'm not a post guy by trade.
> 
> Thanks!


Titan x does not do 64 bit calculations very good!!! Not like the original! If you are going to be using this with the programes you listed i would not get the titan x!!! Or return one of the cards and have a titan or 2 to game with but still have rhe others for the editing!!!


----------



## Theboy995

I have a problem, or oc tx passing the test skydive crash me, but over any Firestrike works well only test failure Skydive what can happen? Thanks


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theboy995*
> 
> I have a problem, or oc tx passing the test skydive crash me, but over any Firestrike works well only test failure Skydive what can happen? Thanks


someone correct me if im wrong but i believe skydiver is more intense than firestrike. so i would take it thats why your overclock is showing instability.


----------



## unreality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theboy995*
> 
> I have a problem, or oc tx passing the test skydive crash me, but over any Firestrike works well only test failure Skydive what can happen? Thanks


I have the same problem. Everything stable except Skydive. Wouldnt care about it too much.


----------



## burningrave101

ASUS Titan X in stock at Amazon $999.99:

http://www.amazon.com/GeForce-Graphics-384-Bit-Express-GTXTITANX-12GD5/dp/B00V7C9N26/


----------



## SteezyTN

Fastest shipping ever!!!
Verified my order yesterday from TigerDirect, and arrived a few minutes ago... Now I'm just hoping I don't have issues with the SC and Non SC cards



I'm still waiting on the waterblock, because in all honesty, I wasn't planning on getting another TX. I ordered two days ago, but it's out of stock at PPCS. so probably another week or two before I get it.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> someone correct me if im wrong but i believe skydiver is more intense than firestrike. so i would take it thats why your overclock is showing instability.


No mate. You got it backwards. skydiver is "3DMark Sky Diver is a DirectX 11 benchmark for gaming *laptops and mid-range PCs*" on 3dmark own words. So no, skydiver is not more intense that firestrike


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Fastest shipping ever!!!
> Verified my order yesterday from TigerDirect, and arrived a few minutes ago... Now I'm just hoping I don't have issues with the SC and Non SC cards
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting on the waterblock, because in all honesty, I wasn't planning on getting another TX. I ordered two days ago, but it's out of stock at PPCS. so probably another week or two before I get it.


Nice rig dude! I was also thinking about buying another TX but at 1440p, there's really no need at the moment

Question, is your PSU enough for 2x TX's overclocked with 1.25v applied on each? Just curious..


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Nice rig dude! I was also thinking about buying another TX but at 1440p, there's really no need at the moment
> 
> Question, is your PSU enough for 2x TX's overclocked with 1.25v applied on each? Just curious..


Hehe, that's what I've been worrying about. Problem is that the 750d doesn't support a 200mm PSU *AND* a 240mm radiator at the bottom. There's a few 180mm PSU's available at or above 1000w (most are 200mm) so I may get one of those.

I didn't have "issues" when running 6GB 780 SLI, but it put a lot of load on the AX860. Basically, it was running at full load and the fan was super load. The corsair HX1050i (or HX1000i, I didn't remember the name) is only 180mm, and platinum+, so I may pick that up later down the road.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> No mate. You got it backwards. skydiver is "3DMark Sky Diver is a DirectX 11 benchmark for gaming *laptops and mid-range PCs*" on 3dmark own words. So no, skydiver is not more intense that firestrike


Oh well that's good to know...but for some reason i think the physics test on it is more intense because it has shown me more instability with a cpu overclock than firestrike. eh, could just be me.


----------



## xbiker321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Hehe, that's what I've been worrying about. Problem is that the 750d doesn't support a 200mm PSU *AND* a 240mm radiator at the bottom. There's a few 180mm PSU's available at or above 1000w (most are 200mm) so I may get one of those.
> 
> I didn't have "issues" when running 6GB 780 SLI, but it put a lot of load on the AX860. Basically, it was running at full load and the fan was super load. The corsair HX1050i (or HX1000i, I didn't remember the name) is only 180mm, and platinum+, so I may pick that up later down the road.


I have a 750d as well. I see you filled up the hard drive area with radiators. Are you using any mechanical hard drives? If so where did you relocate them?


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbiker321*
> 
> I have a 750d as well. I see you filled up the hard drive area with radiators. Are you using any mechanical hard drives? If so where did you relocate them?


I'm using just an SSD. But if you wanted to, you could buy a drive bay mount that hold a hard drive.


----------



## Tunz

@SteezyTN The build's looking great, and congrats on the second card.


----------



## V3teran

Are there any new bios apart from the Cyclops 1.31v?
Im stuck at 1590mhz and cannot go any further.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunz*
> 
> @SteezyTN The build's looking great, and congrats on the second card.


Thanks. I'm kind of mad at myself for not waiting for the SC to come into stock. That's why I jumped on the nonSC. Now that I'm not getting the SC, I will let everyone know that TigerDirect has an ETA for May 16th for the SC TX.









Now I'm waiting on my waterblock. PPCS emailed me back and said the waterblock will be in stock tomorrow or Friday depending on customs. So add a week onto the day they ship it, and I will be finishing my loop


----------



## strong island 1

oh man i am so nervous, why did i have to get into this hobby. Epower finally arrived today. gonna give it a shot. will probably end up with $1000 paper weight


----------



## xbiker321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Thanks. I'm kind of mad at myself for not waiting for the SC to come into stock. That's why I jumped on the nonSC. Now that I'm not getting the SC, I will let everyone know that TigerDirect has an ETA for May 16th for the SC TX.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm waiting on my waterblock. PPCS emailed me back and said the waterblock will be in stock tomorrow or Friday depending on customs. So add a week onto the day they ship it, and I will be finishing my loop


Isn't the only difference between the SC and non SC the bios?

I have a NVidia reference Titan X in my PC now, and an ASUS Titan X coming tomorrow. Will I see any issues when I watercool, flash, and OC them?


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbiker321*
> 
> Isn't the only difference between the SC and non SC the bios?
> 
> I have a NVidia reference Titan X in my PC now, and an ASUS Titan X coming tomorrow. Will I see any issues when I watercool, flash, and OC them?


The bios is the only difference. That's why people on the forums are telling me, and that's what an EVGA rep told me. He even told me that flashing won't necessarily void my warranty.


----------



## Tunz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Thanks. I'm kind of mad at myself for not waiting for the SC to come into stock. That's why I jumped on the nonSC. Now that I'm not getting the SC, I will let everyone know that TigerDirect has an ETA for May 16th for the SC TX.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm waiting on my waterblock. PPCS emailed me back and said the waterblock will be in stock tomorrow or Friday depending on customs. So add a week onto the day they ship it, and I will be finishing my loop


Lol don't be mad, just flash the SC bios. Were you able to get that discount again or is the deal expired?


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunz*
> 
> Lol don't be mad, just flash the SC bios. Were you able to get that discount again or is the deal expired?


Of course


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Second card is up and running under water at 1501/8072mhz in GTA V for five hours with 1.255v. Better than my first card that was doing 1462 in GTA V.

This card was noticeably more efficient than the first card which died. The one that died ran like a dog. It was hot and was always hitting the PL (First card hit 83c with an ASIC of 62% - 1.205v, and second hits 71c with an ASIC of 69% - 1.218v, with identical clocks with about 15-20% less power use, on air on the second card.). The second card has much lower power usage and thus heat on the back vrm's. I'm also much happier having a stable OC of just over 1500... Looks like the first card was destined to die after all.

This puppy also only cost me $1050 Canadian thanks to Newegg returning my evo's.


----------



## cyenz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> oh man i am so nervous, why did i have to get into this hobby. Epower finally arrived today. gonna give it a shot. will probably end up with $1000 paper weight


Please share the results, we will make a proper funeral for it (joking). Good luck


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> oh man i am so nervous, why did i have to get into this hobby. Epower finally arrived today. gonna give it a shot. will probably end up with $1000 paper weight
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


have a shot of cognac to steady the hands... then let the dremel tool and soldering iron have at it!


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> oh man i am so nervous, why did i have to get into this hobby. Epower finally arrived today. gonna give it a shot. will probably end up with $1000 paper weight


Why don't you try it out on a less expensive card first? Maybe find an old OG Titan to use as a guinea pig.


----------



## craftyhack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> have a shot of cognac to steady the hands... then let the *dremel tool* and soldering iron have at it!










dremel tool?! I get nervous putting on waterblocks (one slip of the screw driver knocking off a couple of those itty bitty resistors), dremel, solder and Titan X in the same sentence just makes me cringe. Agreed, no caffeine, lots of sleep before hand, and a good drink of something... and/or maybe valium and/or xanax or something... good luck with that mod!


----------



## craftyhack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Why don't you try it out on a less expensive card first? Maybe find an old OG Titan to use as a guinea pig.


Sorry, OT, but best avatar ever! Just read the whole series for the at least 10th time (second time since keyhole), love it! I hear they are making a movie... but seeing your Avatar in this thread made me think it would be interesting to have a DT game (maybe... if it didn't get screwed up), with style kind of like what I think Witcher 3 is going to be like. For that alone I would upgrade to multi-4k, X99, and a couple more TXs







. Probably would take about 5 years for a great dev shop to do it right tho...


----------



## RedM00N

So I've been away from this thread for awhile, has their been any new good bios'?

Also what happened to Sky's bios? Would've loved to try that out.


----------



## fwdkiller

Damn ups is so slow its 5pm pst and still no sight of him. No titan x for me today looks like it ***.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craftyhack*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dremel tool?! I get nervous putting on waterblocks (one slip of the screw driver knocking off a couple of those itty bitty resistors), dremel, solder and Titan X in the same sentence just makes me cringe. Agreed, no caffeine, lots of sleep before hand, and a good drink of something... and/or maybe valium and/or xanax or something... good luck with that mod!


lol - I don't think he has to cut the entire pcb... ? (I think, check *here*) Some traces only? IDK - it's beyond my courage.







With the absence of FTW, SI 1 is the guy to build a frankenTitanX.


----------



## fwdkiller

Finally my gtx titan x arrived man this thing is huge.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fwdkiller*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally my gtx titan x arrived man this thing is huge.


Welcome to the club!!!


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> oh man i am so nervous, why did i have to get into this hobby. Epower finally arrived today. gonna give it a shot. will probably end up with $1000 paper weight
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Your a very brave man!!! LOL


----------



## sonarctica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fwdkiller*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally my gtx titan x arrived man this thing is huge.


It's smaller than 290X (that card barely fit into my case lol) and when i got titan X i saved space as well gained 40% performance


----------



## fwdkiller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonarctica*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fwdkiller*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally my gtx titan x arrived man this thing is huge.
> 
> 
> 
> It's smaller than 290X (that card barely fit into my case lol) and when i got titan X i saved space as well gained 40% performance
Click to expand...

Well its thicker compared to my msi gtx 780 ti, but overall the performance is amazing as of right until i get swift 1440p monitor or a 4k 120hz when it comes out.
Right now i have seiki 4k tv and a dell 4k monitor.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Sigh...I knew I wouldn't be happy with just one Titan X. Just ordered a second Titan X and a second EVGA all in one water cooler for it. Managed to snag a Asus Titan X for $999 from amazon.com, will be here later today. The AIO is not expected to be in stock until June.

1 Titan X can't quite max out all games at 3440x1440. Mainly bought the second card for GTA V and Witcher 3.


----------



## sonarctica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fwdkiller*
> 
> Well its thicker compared to my msi gtx 780 ti, but overall the performance is amazing as of right until i get swift 1440p monitor or a 4k 120hz when it comes out.
> Right now i have seiki 4k tv and a dell 4k monitor.


Yeah. I got a 4k 60hz pc monitor now, and i feel like i have gone back to when i had a 570







Was back when i was being able to run games in 1080p with medium/high graphics settings, but this time in 4k with medium/high graphics.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Why don't you try it out on a less expensive card first? Maybe find an old OG Titan to use as a guinea pig.


This is what I tend to do whenever I use my rework station. Complacency is more dangerous than inexperience









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> oh man i am so nervous, why did i have to get into this hobby. Epower finally arrived today. gonna give it a shot. will probably end up with $1000 paper weight


GL!!


----------



## BrushyBill

Water block arrived yesterday. Installed a full loop last night. Leak tested. Then just now OC'd a little with the Maxair Bios. First attempt +242 core and +350 Mem.
Ran stable in a few benchmarks, so I decided to test it out in a game. Played Shadows of Mordor for almost an hour with no issues at all. It's late though and I should be sleeping. I just couldn't resist getting at least one OC in now that I'm on my first custom loop









I'll have to push it some more after I wake.



Look OK?


----------



## Someone09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> Sigh...I knew I wouldn't be happy with just one Titan X. Just ordered a second Titan X and a second EVGA all in one water cooler for it. Managed to snag a Asus Titan X for $999 from amazon.com, will be here later today. The AIO is not expected to be in stock until June.
> 
> 1 Titan X can't quite max out all games at 3440x1440. Mainly bought the second card for GTA V and Witcher 3.


Really? What´s your max settings on GTA?

Thought about getting a TX for the same purpose (minus Witcher 3) but if I can´t run insanely high settings on a 1k+ € card, then it´s not worth it to me.


----------



## Manac0r

If you want all the bells and whistles then simple formula:

1Tx=2K so 2Tx=4K .. YMMV depending on your standards and G-sync


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> oh man i am so nervous, why did i have to get into this hobby. Epower finally arrived today. gonna give it a shot. will probably end up with $1000 paper weight


Funnily enough I got my first GTX 690 in November 2012 and didn't initially plan to WC it partly because of the high cost of the block which totalled about £123 for the EK block and backplate. Anyway one turned up on Ebay "New Other" and the guy was selling it because he had chickened out of putting onto his £900 card ! I bid up to £50 on it and got it for just £10.50 then , since I already had a backplate on the stock card, I sold the backplate for £10 !
It took me 5 nail biting hours to do it but I made sure I did everything VERY slowly , thought a lot and had a cigarette every half hour.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> Funnily enough I got my first GTX 690 in November 2012 and didn't initially plan to WC it partly because of the high cost of the block which totalled about £123 for the EK block and backplate. Anyway one turned up on Ebay "New Other" and the guy was selling it because he had chickened out of putting onto his £900 card ! I bid up to £50 on it and got it for just £10.50 then , since I already had a backplate on the stock card, I sold the backplate for £10 !
> It took me 5 nail biting hours to do it but I made sure I did everything VERY slowly , thought a lot and had a cigarette every half hour.


I'm not going to lie I still might back out. The copper and 100w iron will be here tommorrow so I will decide by then. If I do back out I wasted a ton of money.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> So I've been away from this thread for awhile, has their been any new good bios'?
> 
> Also what happened to Sky's bios? Would've loved to try that out.


I would like to know this also. I get my card today and not sure what bios to use. I only see one posted in the op. Any others out there? Or is that the recommended one?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> So I've been away from this thread for awhile, has their been any new good bios'? Also what happened to Sky's bios? Would've loved to try that out.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> I would like to know this also. I get my card today and not sure what bios to use. I only see one posted in the op. Any others out there? Or is that the recommended one?


Sky BIOS never left beta test phase. We are all playing with the BIOS (or our own variants) of the Bios in the OP.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Sky BIOS never left beta test phase. We are all playing with the BIOS (or our own variants) of the Bios in the OP.


Thanks! Is there a variant out there that doesn't have a locked voltage or forced constant 1.25v? I mean one that will undervolt when idle or under minimal workload?

Also, how are people going beyond that 1.25v cap? I've seen some at 1.27..

Any help would be great! I'm a Titan X noob.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Thanks! Is there a variant out there that doesn't have a locked voltage or forced constant 1.25v? I mean one that will undervolt when idle or under minimal workload?
> 
> Also, how are people going beyond that 1.25v cap? I've seen some at 1.27..
> 
> Any help would be great! I'm a Titan X noob.


cyclops bios does that. under load will go to 1.27 but it will idle to 135 mhz and ~.8 or .9 v core. The hardware cap is at ~1.27v and tweaked BIOS can reach that cap but not above. I think most bios in the OP will go back to idle states when not under load. But both cyclops bios are more geared toward people with cards under water.


----------



## Manac0r

Some leaks, take with a pinch of salt - Fiji is R9 390x and I think the GM200 Cut 6GB is 980ti?



OG source http://www.overclock3d.net/articles/gpu_displays/amd_r9_390x_vs_gtx_980_ti_performance_leak/1


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Thanks! Is there a variant out there that doesn't have a locked voltage or forced constant 1.25v? I mean one that will undervolt when idle or under minimal workload?
> 
> Also, how are people going beyond that 1.25v cap? I've seen some at 1.27..
> 
> Any help would be great! I'm a Titan X noob.


By enabling over voltage in precision x, my voltage increases from 1.255 to 1.274 on the maxair bios. Or there's a cyclops 1.28 bios which I would not recommend for gaming.

The one problem with enabling ov in Precision with the maxair bios is that the clock defaults to 1518. -1 on the core brings it down to 1506 where'd id rather have something like 1515 with 1.27. From here only -14 will lower it any further and to 1493.

Currently I'm stable in gta v with 1500/8142 @ 1.255 or 1506/8142 @1.274. Gonna stick with the latter as it scores a tad higher in fs and is likely more stable.

Had my memory at 8316 for 6 hours in gta before it crashed. Very pleased.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> cyclops bios does that. under load will go to 1.27 but it will idle to 135 mhz and ~.8 or .9 v core. The hardware cap is at ~1.27v and tweaked BIOS can reach that cap but not above. I think most bios in the OP will go back to idle states when not under load. But both cyclops bios are more geared toward people with cards under water.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> By enabling over voltage in precision x, my voltage increases from 1.255 to 1.274 on the maxair bios. Or there's a cyclops 1.28 bios which I would not recommend for gaming.
> 
> The one problem with enabling ov in Precision with the maxair bios is that the clock defaults to 1518. -1 on the core brings it down to 1506 where'd id rather have something like 1515 with 1.27. From here only -14 will lower it any further and to 1493.
> 
> Currently I'm stable in gta v with 1500/8142 @ 1.255 or 1506/8142 @1.274. Gonna stick with the latter as it scores a tad higher in da and is likely more stable.
> 
> Had my memory at 8316 for 6 hours in gta before it crashed. Very pleased.


Thanks for the quick answers guys....So, I think I would like to use cyclops bios but I would not want to be forced to use 1.274v under load. Can I still adjust max voltage in precision X even with his bios? Let's say I want to cap at 1.23v, would this be possible on his bios?


----------



## MakoOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manac0r*
> 
> Some leaks, take with a pinch of salt - Fiji is R9 390x and I think the GM200 Cut 6GB is 980ti?
> 
> 
> 
> OG source http://www.overclock3d.net/articles/gpu_displays/amd_r9_390x_vs_gtx_980_ti_performance_leak/1


Months old now. This graphic first appeared prior to the TX launch, fyi.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manac0r*
> 
> Some leaks, take with a pinch of salt - Fiji is R9 390x and I think the GM200 Cut 6GB is 980ti?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OG source http://www.overclock3d.net/articles/gpu_displays/amd_r9_390x_vs_gtx_980_ti_performance_leak/1


Hmmm I take it to mean from the decrease in performance against the TX, the 980 ti is expected to be a cut down version. Well, either way, I don't think I'll be disappointed with my TX purchase!


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Thanks for the quick answers guys....So, I think I would like to use cyclops bios but I would not want to be forced to use 1.274v under load. Can I still adjust max voltage in precision X even with his bios? Let's say I want to cap at 1.23v, would this be possible on his bios?


It wouldn't. Your best bet would be the use the SC425 bios, and that way you'll be capped at 1.243v. I recommend anything but the Cyclops bios due to heat gains over other, similar bioses. I gained 25-30c on the back vrm's, under water, using Cyclops @ 1.274v vs Maxair at 1.274v with no gain in performance.

If the above chart is accurate, I'm sure the Titan X would beat out the 390x with a proper OC. Will be interesting to see how well the 390x OC's.


----------



## Ayahuasca

EVGA ever going to release the TX branded hybrid cooler


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I'm not going to lie I still might back out. The copper and 100w iron will be here tommorrow so I will decide by then. If I do back out I wasted a ton of money.


if you back out of it on the titan x just use the epower board on a 8800 or something you can get for like $35 and have fun with that instead.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ayahuasca*
> 
> EVGA ever going to release the TX branded hybrid cooler


By end of month according to Jacob


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> It wouldn't. Your best bet would be the use the SC425 bios, and that way you'll be capped at 1.243v. I recommend anything but the Cyclops bios due to heat gains over other, similar bioses. I gained 25-30c on the back vrm's, under water, using Cyclops @ 1.274v vs Maxair at 1.274v with no gain in performance.
> 
> If the above chart is accurate, I'm sure the Titan X would beat out the 390x with a proper OC. Will be interesting to see how well the 390x OC's.


Thanks dude! Now to wait for my card!









I'll probably attempt the Maxair bios just as soon as EVGA releases their hybrid cooler for the TX.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Thanks dude! Now to wait for my card!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll probably attempt the Maxair bios just as soon as EVGA releases their hybrid cooler for the TX.


No problem man! I personally feel 1.25v is a sweet spot for these cards, even under water, if you're gaming. No need for additional fans on the backplate this way either.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Fyi I ordered the evga aio from amazon yesterday, said expected delivery date of July. Just got an email that it will be delivered by may 19th.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I'm not going to lie I still might back out. The copper and 100w iron will be here tommorrow so I will decide by then. If I do back out I wasted a ton of money.


What up bud. Awesome project you got going there!!







Very excited to see results!!!

Just wondering how many successful zombie mods have you seen with the TX out there? And what kind of OCs are they getting on sub-ambient cooling?


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> Really? What´s your max settings on GTA?
> 
> Thought about getting a TX for the same purpose (minus Witcher 3) but if I can´t run insanely high settings on a 1k+ € card, then it´s not worth it to me.


In gta v my settings were max everything but fxaa instead of msaa, reflection msaa off, and shadows set to softest. Was getting 35-60fps. Playable but not perfect. Second card should allow me to use 4xmsaa and nvidia shadows.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> What up bud. Awesome project you got going there!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very excited to see results!!!
> 
> Just wondering how many successful zombie mods have you seen with the TX out there? And what kind of OCs are they getting on sub-ambient cooling?


well steponz, der8auer, 8-pack and kingpin from hwbot all did mods and I think the highest I have seen so far is 2020mhz core, maybe 2050mhz. If the results werent so amazing I probably wouldnt try, but if I can pull it off I can place in at least the top 3 of a ton of benches.

Also the only reason I feel I am able to even attempt something like this is because of TIN's and Der8auer's step by step guides. It's not like I would ever be able to figure this out without a guide. They made it a lot easier.


----------



## h2spartan

Yay! It came!


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Yay! It came!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


nice. Now have fun with it and test it for a day or two with default bios. Just to bake in the card


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> nice. Now have fun with it and test it for a day or two with default bios. Just to bake in the card


Thanks man! I will definitely take my time with it. Not necessary to go all out oc'ing just yet.









Now to sell my Titan Black which I love so much...hmmm


----------



## SteezyTN

http://m.tigerdirect.com/products/9687833

ASUS Titan x available on TigerDirect


----------



## h2spartan

So its up and running. Not sure what it's capable of though and probably wont be for a while.


----------



## h2spartan

It boost to 1354mhz @1.162v. I didnt mess with anything in Precision X just yet.


Actually I could be happy just gaming at this...but of course i will push further.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> well steponz, der8auer, 8-pack and kingpin from hwbot all did mods and I think the highest I have seen so far is 2020mhz core, maybe 2050mhz. If the results werent so amazing I probably wouldnt try, but if I can pull it off I can place in at least the top 3 of a ton of benches.
> 
> Also the only reason I feel I am able to even attempt something like this is because of TIN's and Der8auer's step by step guides. It's not like I would ever be able to figure this out without a guide. They made it a lot easier.


Damn that is up to a 105% OC from stock base clocks.







That's insane!!! Man I'm getting excited for ya!! Please post pics and progress if you do it.


----------



## h2spartan

Stock run with gpu [email protected] 1.62 & 4790k @ 4.6ghz.....I'm so impressed with the Titan X! Thing is truly a work of art!



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6964766


----------



## garymcq23

anybody know of anywhere that has the ek back plate in stock? cant seem to find a black one anywhere


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garymcq23*
> 
> anybody know of anywhere that has the ek back plate in stock? cant seem to find a black one anywhere


PPCS has them. If they aren't in stock, they might be on backorder.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garymcq23*
> 
> anybody know of anywhere that has the ek back plate in stock? cant seem to find a black one anywhere


Sometimes is faster and cheaper just to get directly from EK. If you are outside Europe you don't pay VAT and EK shipping is pretty fast and not so expensive.


----------



## garymcq23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> PPCS has them. If they aren't in stock, they might be on backorder.
> 
> im in ireland and they are looking 55 dollars for postage which in think is a bit step


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Sometimes is faster and cheaper just to get directly from EK. If you are outside Europe you don't pay VAT and EK shipping is pretty fast and not so expensive.


i was going to buy from ek but they dont have a black backplate in stock







if anyone would have it in stock you would think it would be them


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garymcq23*
> 
> i was going to buy from ek but they dont have a black backplate in stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if anyone would have it in stock you would think it would be them


They sell out quite frequently. Titans are always hard to come across, so I'd image the waterblocks and backplates are the same. If non are available, just wait it out. They'll come in stock soon.


----------



## Nytestryke

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> http://m.tigerdirect.com/products/9687833
> 
> ASUS Titan x available on TigerDirect










I'm still waiting for my evga tx that's on backorder to be shipped, they said next week. It's painful the wait for my second, atm i'm sitting here with my first tx (that I love) feeling underpowered because I need my second









No addiction here.


----------



## garymcq23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> They sell out quite frequently. Titans are always hard to come across, so I'd image the waterblocks and backplates are the same. If non are available, just wait it out. They'll come in stock soon.


yeah i will just have to keep checking every day the noise from the stock cooler is really starting to annoy me now


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> false
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for my evga tx that's on backorder to be shipped, they said next week. It's painful the wait for my second, atm i'm sitting here with my first tx (that I love) feeling underpowered because I need my second
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No addiction here.


Are you kidding me? I ordered my second one (non sc) on the 11th, and I recoeved it yesterday.


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Are you kidding me? I ordered my second one (non sc) on the 11th, and I recoeved it yesterday.


Yeah my second was an SC, I placed the order on the 29th lol with a US$100 discount. They must of sold out fast, but yeah i've been patiently waiting for it to be shipped ever since. The waits been hard, I really really need it to run dual cyclops and knock out those sli tx firestrike extreme benches







Hows your new tx going, gone custom and/or underwater yet? What was the asic?


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> Yeah my second was an SC, I placed the order on the 29th lol with a US$100 discount. They must of sold out fast, but yeah i've been patiently waiting for it to be shipped ever since. The waits been hard, I really really need it to run dual cyclops and knock out those sli tx firestrike extreme benches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hows your new tx going, gone custom and/or underwater yet? What was the asic?


Dang. My first card is the SC and the one delivered yesterday is the nonSC. Honestly, I don't have a clue about the asic and how well it performs. I powered it on once, just to make sure it works. I'm waiting on the waterblock to add to the second one. PPCS just got their blocks in, so my order should ship out tonight (hopefully). I have finals this week, so the project is on hold. I'll have it finished soon.


----------



## Nytestryke

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Dang. My first card is the SC and the one delivered yesterday is the nonSC. Honestly, I don't have a clue about the asic and how well it performs. I powered it on once, just to make sure it works. I'm waiting on the waterblock to add to the second one. PPCS just got their blocks in, so my order should ship out tonight (hopefully). I have finals this week, so the project is on hold. I'll have it finished soon.








Looking really nice, liking that red backplate matching the overall color scheme. Depressing seeing that stock air cooler







Hopefully your block/backplate arrives soon, I think you can multitask and study for finals while putting on the block. you can read asic through gpu-z and right clicking the top left icon then near the bottom of the drop down menu. Asic doesn't really have much impact on overclocking just the way you achieve it (lower asic is said to require higher voltage for higher OCs and higher asic requires less voltage for higher OCs), so if anything a higher asic can mean more longevity from your card because you will (possibly) be using less voltage at higher clocks.

Good luck with finals.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Looking really nice, liking that red backplate matching the overall color scheme. Depressing seeing that stock air cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully your block/backplate arrives soon, I think you can multitask and study for finals while putting on the block. you can read asic through gpu-z and right clicking the top left icon then near the bottom of the drop down menu. Asic doesn't really have much impact on overclocking just the way you achieve it (lower asic is said to require higher voltage for higher OCs and higher asic requires less voltage for higher OCs), so if anything a higher asic can mean more longevity from your card because you will (possibly) be using less voltage at higher clocks.
> 
> Good luck with finals.


Why thank you sir. Spent almost $1300 on watercooling alone. I know about the asic. I was just saying that I powered it on (with water in the loop) and made sure it worked. Then I turned it off and drained it. I just forgot to check it.

I'm thinking about adding a flow meter to it. Just not sure where to place it and which brand.


----------



## sakerfalcon

Is there any performance difference between the EK block and EVGA's block?


----------



## Nytestryke

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Why thank you sir. Spent almost $1300 on watercooling alone. I know about the asic. I was just saying that I powered it on (with water in the loop) and made sure it worked. Then I turned it off and drained it. I just forgot to check it.
> 
> I'm thinking about adding a flow meter to it. Just not sure where to place it and which brand.






I considered a flow meter, but I found it to be more of a novelty than serving much practical use. It's good to see how much liquid is passing through the loop and faster movement would mean slightly better heat dissipation but yeah lol with sub 40C gpu temps and 55C cpu temps (both OCed) I haven't found thermals to be enough of a problem







If you do though i'd consider around the cpu > res tube for best visibility. I look forward to competing for graphics score with firestrike extreme (overall won't be fair until you upgrade to a 5960x







), will be interesting to see how we do.


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakerfalcon*
> 
> Is there any performance difference between the EK block and EVGA's block?


evgas block (the one for the hydrocopper) is a rebranded ek block, in the past they used swifttech which had poor vrm cooling and recently swapped to EK. To my knowledge it's only the evga logo on the side thats different to the actual ek blocks.


----------



## SmoothD

Hi guys, been using my titan x SC for about a month, and i just notice that GPU Z is reporting PCI-E 3.0 x16 @*4x 3.0*

PIC


Also CPUZ shows Link Width of 4x (Above Pic).

Checking online found someone with similar problem and the fix was card replacement (http://techreport.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=89440).

Ive reseated the card several times with no luck. Updated Mother Board Bios to latest version, clear cmos, removed battery, still every time i check in bios i see x4 link width.

Tried my 780ti classified wich shows x16 link width en bios and in GPU Z.

What should i do? any suggestions?

Apreciate the help

System Specs: 4770k Stock+Maximus Vi Hero+32GB DDR1866+840Evo 512GB


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Stock run with gpu [email protected] 1.62 & 4790k @ 4.6ghz.....I'm so impressed with the Titan X! Thing is truly a work of art!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6964766


Nice.

Damn we have similar setups








Crazy how you scored so much better on a couple of those with lower clocks. I need more testing done.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/4821928/fs/4822894


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Hey Guys -

Well I've got a nice steady gaming BIOS set-up now, which runs all of my games super smooth and without crashing them:-



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







However the OSD in PX reports it @ 1291MHz whilst I am gaming, I think I read somewhere on this thread that someone else noticed this too? I presume that its not recording the actual OC, as it's higher than 1291MHz, so is this just a bug in PX and can anyone confirm that is correct please???


----------



## Nytestryke

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Hey Guys -
> 
> Well I've got a nice steady gaming BIOS set-up now, which runs all of my games super smooth and without crashing them:-
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However the OSD in PX reports it @ 1291MHz whilst I am gaming, I think I read somewhere on this thread that someone else noticed this too? I presume that its not recording the actual OC, as it's higher than 1291MHz, so is this just a bug in PX and can anyone confirm that is correct please???






Go to the sensors tab in gpu-z and you can see the max core/memory by clicking the box to the left of either graph. That's what I use to see 'true' speeds.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> Nice.
> 
> Damn we have similar setups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy how you scored so much better on a couple of those with lower clocks. I need more testing done.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/4821928/fs/4822894


Thanks! Yeah i think its safe to say our rigs will be relevant for a while.









but nice score bro. It could be a difference in memory speed. Ive found that higher frequency memory helps in the combined score. Im currently using some ddr3 2666mhz.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Thanks! Yeah i think its safe to say our rigs will be relevant for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but nice score bro. It could be a difference in memory speed. Ive found that higher frequency memory helps in the combined score. Im currently using some ddr3 2666mhz.


Ahh yes. Could very well be the memory, I'm only at 2133mhz. And that makes sense as to why your physics scores are higher. As of right now on the Maxair bios, (which I've found is the best bios for my setup), I'm super stable at +222 core and +494 Mem. That gives me 1550Mhz core clock and 8000mhz Memory clock. I can run stable at 1570Mhz Max Core but not much higher or else I start getting driver resets. So I figure 1550Mhz / 8000Mhz is the sweet spot for my setup.

Max Temp: 35c
Idles at : 21c
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4823540

I just installed a custom water loop for this card. So not that I did away with my Swiftech CPU AIO, I may need to see what I can get that OC'd to. I was able to hit 4.8Ghz fine before but my temps were reaching +70c ,(I can't remember what my Vcore was at, it's been too long). I settled on 4.6Ghz with a 1.23 Vcore. This custom loop is giving me extremely nice temps though, so I think I'm about to push my CPU more, now that I have this GPU sitting nice and sweet.


----------



## BrushyBill

OK, I have a question here for anyone that may be able to answer it.

I am on the Maxair Bios. I had it set at +0 Core and +0 Mem clocks. No Ocing done above the Maxair stock bios. However I did just Overclock my CPU (i7-4790kj) to 4.9Ghz @1.42v . I was just looking for a stable OC at 4.9 or 5.0Ghz, this was my first attempt so I set the Vcore high. My question comes because I found that my GPU was hitting 1.274v when I had this CPU Overclock running and benchmarking with 3dmark. It wasn't at the 1.255 Maxair usually runs at. I was hitting 1518Mhz @1.274v and like I was saying this is with no GPU OC, just the stock Maxair Bios.

So my CPU OC is boosting my GPU voltage as well? I've never noticed this before. I've been running my CPU @ 4.6Ghz 1.23v since the day after I bought it and was wanting to give it a little boost when I noticed this. Could someone explain why this has happened, please?

*Edit:* It seems to happen right after a fresh restart of my PC. If I adjust any settings in PX the voltage goes back to normal. If I don't touch anything in PX and leave it sitting at Stock Maxair settings with no OC or anything, the voltage jumps up to 1.274 and the core bumps to 1518Mhz when the GPU is under any load.


----------



## SteezyTN

It's almost done.



Waiting for PPCS to ship my other waterblock that I ordered 4 days ago. In a way, I'm okay with it becaus I need to study for finals this week. This project has take up all my time.

*also, I need a name for it.* The coolant will be Mayhems Ice White, so that'll add some nice contrast to the color scheme. I've never used coolant before, so I hope it turns out good. I'm going to run the Titan X's in parallel, and go the tubing route, so that way you can see the white coolant. Oh, and off topic... I picked up GTA V for $42. I'm installing it on my laptop, but with a GT 650m, it won't be playable (PS. Never again will I buy an Alienware that cost close to a single GPU cost. Worst $1400 I spent to find out it can't play games at 1080p, let alone 900p... Off rant







)


----------



## fwdkiller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> It's almost done.
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for PPCS to ship my other waterblock that I ordered 4 days ago. In a way, I'm okay with it becaus I need to study for finals this week. This project has take up all my time.
> 
> *also, I need a name for it.* The coolant will be Mayhems Ice White, so that'll add some nice contrast to the color scheme. I've never used coolant before, so I hope it turns out good. I'm going to run the Titan X's in parallel, and go the tubing route, so that way you can see the white coolant. Oh, and off topic... I picked up GTA V for $42. I'm installing it on my laptop, but with a GT 650m, it won't be playable (PS. Never again will I buy an Alienware that cost close to a single GPU cost. Worst $1400 I spent to find out it can't play games at 1080p, let alone 900p... Off rant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


so your 1400$ laptop can't even beat a 400 dollar xbox or ps , dont feel bad gta5 is horrible with the titan x 1080p maxed im getting 45 to 60 fps something is very wrong.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fwdkiller*
> 
> so your 1400$ laptop can't even beat a 400 dollar xbox or ps , dont feel bad gta5 is horrible with the titan x 1080p maxed im getting 45 to 60 fps something is very wrong.


You must have something wrong then? That seems bad. But I can barely play medium settings at 1080p on the Alienware.

Hey all, quick question. Because I'm running SLI, I would like a PSU that doesn't run at full load all the time (when gaming). How well would the EVGA SuperNova 1000 PS be?

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=220-PS-1000-V1


----------



## fwdkiller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fwdkiller*
> 
> so your 1400$ laptop can't even beat a 400 dollar xbox or ps , dont feel bad gta5 is horrible with the titan x 1080p maxed im getting 45 to 60 fps something is very wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> You must have something wrong then? That seems bad. But I can barely play medium settings at 1080p on the Alienware.
> 
> Hey all, quick question. Because I'm running SLI, I would like a PSU that doesn't run at full load all the time (when gaming). How well would the EVGA SuperNova 1000 PS be?
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=220-PS-1000-V1
Click to expand...

1000 watt is plenty in sli and gta 5 is broken 4 me but other games works great on 4k maxed out except gta5 . i would get the supernova 1000 from evga its a great psu you don't no more than 900 for your setup.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> You must have something wrong then? That seems bad. But I can barely play medium settings at 1080p on the Alienware.
> 
> Hey all, quick question. Because I'm running SLI, I would like a PSU that doesn't run at full load all the time (when gaming). How well would the EVGA SuperNova 1000 PS be?
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=220-PS-1000-V1


Probably pretty good. I ran two 780 Ti's SLI OC'd and an Overclocked CPU on a Corsai HX850 for well over a year with no issues at all. I'm actually going with an EVGA PSU for my next buy as well.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> Probably pretty good. I ran two 780 Ti's SLI OC'd and an Overclocked CPU on a Corsai HX850 for well over a year with no issues at all. I'm actually going with an EVGA PSU for my next buy as well.


Well it's just that the Corsair AX860 ran at full load all the time. This was with my 6GB 780 SLI setup. I haven't used the Titans yet, but I know it will probably be the same. I need a PSU that's less than 200mm, and the 1000 Ps is 170mm. Anything 200mm and slightly less won't fit my Corsair 750D


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> OK, I have a question here for anyone that may be able to answer it.
> 
> I am on the Maxair Bios. I had it set at +0 Core and +0 Mem clocks. No Ocing done above the Maxair stock bios. However I did just Overclock my CPU (i7-4790kj) to 4.9Ghz @1.42v . I was just looking for a stable OC at 4.9 or 5.0Ghz, this was my first attempt so I set the Vcore high. My question comes because I found that my GPU was hitting 1.274v when I had this CPU Overclock running and benchmarking with 3dmark. It wasn't at the 1.255 Maxair usually runs at. I was hitting 1518Mhz @1.274v and like I was saying this is with no GPU OC, just the stock Maxair Bios.
> 
> So my CPU OC is boosting my GPU voltage as well? I've never noticed this before. I've been running my CPU @ 4.6Ghz 1.23v since the day after I bought it and was wanting to give it a little boost when I noticed this. Could someone explain why this has happened, please?
> 
> *Edit:* It seems to happen right after a fresh restart of my PC. If I adjust any settings in PX the voltage goes back to normal. If I don't touch anything in PX and leave it sitting at Stock Maxair settings with no OC or anything, the voltage jumps up to 1.274 and the core bumps to 1518Mhz when the GPU is under any load.


With PX, if you enable Overvoltage and increase the slider to +112mv you'll get 1.274v with a default clock of 1518. You can only downclock in steps of 13.

If you set the slider to +106mv with OV enabled, you'll get 1.274v, but it won't be locked to 1518, and it actually seems a fair bit cooler on the back than with it set to +112mv. You can OC and downclock in steps of 1 again with this setting. +99mv will give you 1.261v and everything else will result in 1.255v. Disabling it all together will result in 1.255v under load.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> With PX, if you enable Overvoltage and increase the slider to +112mv you'll get 1.274v with a default clock of 1518. You can only downclock in steps of 13.
> 
> If you set the slider to +106mv with OV enabled, you'll get 1.274v, but it won't be locked to 1518, and it actually seems a fair bit cooler on the back than with it set to +112mv. You can OC and downclock in steps of 1 again with this setting. +99mv will give you 1.261v and everything else will result in 1.255v. Disabling it all together will result in 1.255v under load.


Yeah, that's the weird thing. On a fresh startup of my pc, with nothing OC'd or Overvolted in PX, I will still get the 1.274 voltage and 1518 boosted clock on the Maxair bios. If I tick one setting, any one setting and apply it, the voltage fixes itself and goes back to the normal Maxair setting.

So the only way I've found to combat this is to have either stock Maxair settings with +0 for core and memory set as a saved profile initiate on startup or use one of my stable OC profiles initiate on startup. If I don't the voltage defaults to 1.274 and then it gives me the 1518 core clock as well, because of that.

And really the 1.274v does nothing for me. I can not get any higher clocks with that voltage. 1.255v seems to be my cards favored voltage when it comes to Overclocking.

Edit: I don't use the Overvoltage slider at all, as a higher voltage than 1.255 does nothing for my card.


----------



## CrSt3r

Yay ... stepped up from my good ol' watercooled 780.

Case is still a mess, want to have a nice PARVUM ITX, but just dumped so much cash into this new baby













But its no a rly good overclocker. ASIC is 68,7%
Runs into PowerLimit fast. On Stock with 110% in FS first test already reached its limits. Stock was 1279 or something.
Now ive settled with 1411/8000 with 1.205V.

Changed the BIOS only to allow a higher PL ... 280W/325W ... its not massive. But im not confident bumping 375W/425W on this 1k card.

Maybe anyone can shed some light on this. If the card rly can handle the 1.274V on 24/7 under water.









EDIT: Just set the voltage in MBT to 1.287V max, but still cant get over 1.205V on PX ... false reading ? or locked in any case ?


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> Yeah, that's the weird thing. On a fresh startup of my pc, with nothing OC'd or Overvolted in PX, I will still get the 1.274 voltage and 1518 boosted clock on the Maxair bios. If I tick one setting, any one setting and apply it, the voltage fixes itself and goes back to the normal Maxair setting.
> 
> So the only way I've found to combat this is to have either stock Maxair settings with +0 for core and memory set as a saved profile initiate on startup or use one of my stable OC profiles initiate on startup. If I don't the voltage defaults to 1.274 and then it gives me the 1518 core clock as well, because of that.
> 
> And really the 1.274v does nothing for me. I can not get any higher clocks with that voltage. 1.255v seems to be my cards favored voltage when it comes to Overclocking.
> 
> Edit: I don't use the Overvoltage slider at all, as a higher voltage than 1.255 does nothing for my card.


This is happening to a lot of people. It's like the custom bios's on here auto-default to turning overvoltage on even if you have PX un-installed. I can turn overvoltage off on PX, un-install it, restart my PC, and my GPU will be running at overvoltage clocks. I re-install PX and lo and behold the overvoltage button is checked on. This doesn't happen with the stock Asus bios.


----------



## Nytestryke

So a little over 12 hours since placing my order EK have already shipped my block, you can't beat turnaround like that. It's going to be awkward getting the block before the actual tx I ordered on the 29th, I guess it will be nice to look at lol


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> This is happening to a lot of people. It's like the custom bios's on here auto-default to turning overvoltage on even if you have PX un-installed. I can turn overvoltage off on PX, un-install it, restart my PC, and my GPU will be running at overvoltage clocks. I re-install PX and lo and behold the overvoltage button is checked on. This doesn't happen with the stock Asus bios.


Ah ok, good to know. I've just setup a profile to auto start on System and PX startup so I won't have to see 1.274v by accident.


----------



## h2spartan

So I attempted to flash the SC 425 bios but got an error message. this message:

*"Certificate 2.0 VBIOS Verification failed"*

Anyone recognize this and know what I did wrong or how to avoid this. I followed the guide in OP step by step.

I have the latest nvflash btw but the odd thing is I can flash stock bios with no problem, however, this is the only custom bios I've tried to flash on my TX.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> So I attempted to flash the SC 425 bios but got an error message. this message:
> 
> *"Certificate 2.0 VBIOS Verification failed"*
> 
> Anyone recognize this and know what I did wrong or how to avoid this. I followed the guide in OP step by step.
> 
> I have the latest nvflash btw but the odd thing is I can flash stock bios with no problem, however, this is the only custom bios I've tried to flash on my TX.


Well, basically just right after i submitted this I found a post about it. Apparently it has something to do with the nvflash version. Is this correct?

The version that was recommended to use was v5.218.0.1 but for 980/970. Is this recommended for TX?


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> So I attempted to flash the SC 425 bios but got an error message. this message:
> 
> *"Certificate 2.0 VBIOS Verification failed"*
> 
> Anyone recognize this and know what I did wrong or how to avoid this. I followed the guide in OP step by step.
> 
> I have the latest nvflash btw but the odd thing is I can flash stock bios with no problem, however, this is the only custom bios I've tried to flash on my TX.


Download the NV-Cert_bypass file It's under the first Spoiler inside the Flash Guide Spoiler on the first page. And run that instead of the normal nvflash file.

Edit: I take that back, it's in the second spoiler. The one right below the flash guide spoiler


----------



## CrSt3r

Same version i used to flash my BIOS ... but i used the stock BIOS from my card, edited it with MBT and flashed it afterwards. Changing it if necessary is easy, cause i know what i have done to the stock BIOS.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> Download the NV-Cert_bypass file It's under the first Spoiler inside the Flash Guide Spoiler on the first page. And run that instead of the normal nvflash file.
> 
> Edit: I take that back, it's in the second spoiler. The one right below the flash guide spoiler


Okay, thank you! I'll give it a shot!


----------



## h2spartan

Just a test run on the SC 425 bios. TX - 1445mhz @ 1.162v and 4790k @ 4.6ghz

It ran smoothly, no artifacting present.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6972242


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Just a test run on the SC 425 bios. TX - 1445mhz *@ 1.62v* and 4790k @ 4.6ghz
> 
> *It ran smoothly, no artifacting present.*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6972242
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Not surprised









Looks spot on


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Not surprised


I don't know what is TX's are really capable of just yet or what is average for one at this voltage....but for what I'm used to, this is amazing.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> *I don't know what is TX's are really capable of just yet or what is average for one at this voltage*....but for what I'm used to, this is amazing.


Certainly not 1.6v









I'm assuming as you're using the 425 BIOS that it's a typo for 1.162v


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Certainly not 1.6v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assuming as you're using the 425 BIOS that it's a typo for 1.162v


haha! nice catch! I can fix that!


----------



## donkimizer

Hey guys, can anyone explain these various memory types?


----------



## evoll88

I am getting ready to buy 2 of the titan x's but had a couple quick questions if anyone would help, 1. is the s.c. card better than the ref. card or buy the ref. card and o.c. it myself? 2. would my 780 ti ek sli water terminal work with the titan x's?


----------



## CrSt3r

SC is slightly overclocked ... PCB is the same, BIOS changed a bit.

I think the EK Bridge is one you could reuse, EK wanted to set the terminals on the same spot on every watercooler, so you can just replace the cards without having to reroute your loop.

Maybe im wrong, please correct me, if it isnt right


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evoll88*
> 
> I am getting ready to buy 2 of the titan x's but had a couple quick questions if anyone would help, 1. is the s.c. card better than the ref. card or buy the ref. card and o.c. it myself? 2. would my 780 ti ek sli water terminal work with the titan x's?


I cant answer the second question but the first is an easy no. The SC just has higher out of the box clocks but that can be easily achieved on any model. I do recommend flashing custom bios because stock bios tend to force the card to throttle a ton when going for higher clocks due to TDP limitation. But either model is the same so just go for the cheapest.


----------



## gm200breakfast

Got a Titan today and registered for getting the BIOS. Is the second one right? I'd like to have free voltage options and more power limit.

Anyone here cooling his X with the Accelero IV? I bought it but I'm not sure to install it. The original cooler looks pretty amazing but I want at least 1400 MHz core clock.


----------



## evoll88

Ok thanks for the help,i just put order in for 2 ref. titan x and some ek blocks/backplates so I am going to try my 780 ti ek connector and see if it works. I was going to wait for the 390x or go with 2 290x 8gb cards but fig the titan x's will do better for my 4k rig. The ti's have been good but some of the newer games I was running out of vram so time to upgrade. Now I got to sell the ti's to recoupe some lol.


----------



## ZeusHavok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evoll88*
> 
> Ok thanks for the help,i just put order in for 2 ref. titan x and some ek blocks/backplates so I am going to try my 780 ti ek connector and see if it works. I was going to wait for the 390x or go with 2 290x 8gb cards but fig the titan x's will do better for my 4k rig. The ti's have been good but some of the newer games I was running out of vram so time to upgrade. Now I got to sell the ti's to recoupe some lol.


The EK terminal connector is universal to all their full cover blocks so as long as you still have the ports from the 780TIs then you're good.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> Yeah, that's the weird thing. On a fresh startup of my pc, with nothing OC'd or Overvolted in PX, I will still get the 1.274 voltage and 1518 boosted clock on the Maxair bios. If I tick one setting, any one setting and apply it, the voltage fixes itself and goes back to the normal Maxair setting.
> 
> So the only way I've found to combat this is to have either stock Maxair settings with +0 for core and memory set as a saved profile initiate on startup or use one of my stable OC profiles initiate on startup. If I don't the voltage defaults to 1.274 and then it gives me the 1518 core clock as well, because of that.
> 
> And really the 1.274v does nothing for me. I can not get any higher clocks with that voltage. 1.255v seems to be my cards favored voltage when it comes to Overclocking.
> 
> Edit: I don't use the Overvoltage slider at all, as a higher voltage than 1.255 does nothing for my card.


Have you tried creating a regular start up profile with OV disabled to be sure? With your clocks set? This works for me, though it seems to favor profile 1. Another solution is if you set OV to enabled but put the slider on whatever is below +99mv. This will give you 1.255v with OV being enabled so it doesn't default to 1.274 with 1518.

I find going from 1.255 to 1.274 does very little for me as well. At 1.255v I was stable for 8 hours in GTA V before crashing at 1500, and with 1.274v I was stable (overnight) for 14 hours at 1510. Bumped it down to 1505, but I don't think I'm getting much more than another 10-15mhz with 1.274v - I'm really doing it out of stubborness of not wanting to go below 1500. Temps are the same however, unless you crank it to 112mv, for some reason that raises the back vrm temps by 10-15c. +106 seems to only add about 1-2c on the back.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> haha! nice catch! I can fix that!


I'm curious to how high your card will go. I know ASIC means very little outside of starting voltage/boost, but still - 83.5% is quite high.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> I'm curious to how high your card will go. I know ASIC means very little outside of starting voltage/boost, but still - 83.5% is quite high.


Yeah, I'm interested to know too. I'm really going to go all out with it once EVGA releases their Titan X labeled hybrid cooler at the end of this month. yay!


----------



## pompss

Guys i have evga gtx titan x and i see a lot of bios out there.
Which one is the best one for my evga titan x on water for benchmark score and which one is the best for higher clock stable on games?
I dont have much time to test them all so any help its welcome
Thanks to all


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> Guys i have evga gtx titan x and i see a lot of bios out there.
> Which one is the best one for my evga titan x on water for benchmark score and which one is the best for higher clock stable on games?
> I dont have much time to test them all so any help its welcome
> Thanks to all


Everyone seems to prefer the MAXAIR bios. It works best for me... You can always try out the cyclops 1.28 bios for benching but I find it wasnt any better than maxair.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Yeah, I'm interested to know too. I'm really going to go all out with it once EVGA releases their Titan X labeled hybrid cooler at the end of this month. yay!


Lookin' forward to the results!


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> Guys i have evga gtx titan x and i see a lot of bios out there.
> Which one is the best one for my evga titan x on water for benchmark score and which one is the best for higher clock stable on games?
> I dont have much time to test them all so any help its welcome
> Thanks to all


For bench cyclops bios or the one JPmboy posted that he tweaked a bit from the original cyclops 1.28 bios. You can use it too for games but I personally got that one and made a modification to steady 1405 mhz without the need to mess up with PX or AB to OC the card. Let´s see if I can locate the cyclops mod by JP...

here we go:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/4900#post_23781052

this was definitely the best for bench.


----------



## xfachx

I have a question regarding this card and my system. I am running a custom loop and plan on getting the Titan X on water within the same month of picking one up but I just want to know if my system would be able to overclock it highly without too many issues and bottlenecking.

I know my CPU and Mobo are getting old but they still perform really well even today. I just don't want to invest in the Titan X too early if I will be limiting myself with the rest of my system. Trying to prioritize the upgrades I guess.

Let me know if anyone has some advice! Thank you!


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xfachx*
> 
> I have a question regarding this card and my system.


Nope. wont work. Incompatible.

jk...

What's the question?


----------



## xfachx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Nope. wont work. Incompatible.
> 
> jk...
> 
> What's the question?


Lol. I hit submit by accident. Edited my post!


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Everyone seems to prefer the MAXAIR bios. It works best for me... You can always try out the cyclops 1.28 bios for benching but I find it wasnt any better than maxair.
> Lookin' forward to the results!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> For bench cyclops bios or the one JPmboy posted that he tweaked a bit from the original cyclops 1.28 bios. You can use it too for games but I personally got that one and made a modification to steady 1405 mhz without the need to mess up with PX or AB to OC the card. Let´s see if I can locate the cyclops mod by JP...
> 
> here we go:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/4900#post_23781052
> 
> this was definitely the best for bench.


Will try both !!
Thanks


----------



## h2spartan

So I can get runs 1471mhz @ 1.162v on air (no artifacting) and anything after that at this voltage I get crashing a ways in to the run. Still decent for this benchmark I think.









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6974715


----------



## pompss

My voltage are stuck on 1275v max on the sc bios 425
How i can unlock more voltages?


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> My voltage are stuck on 1275v max on modder s bios 425
> How i can unlock more voltages?


can't that is max.


----------



## Silent Scone

I think one of my cards has died. Or so it would appear. All I did was reinstall 350.12

On reboot I'm getting some nasty green artefacts moments after logging in, then hang. It crashes out running on the third card as well (sli not enabled).

Hoping it's a nasty driver but I can't shift, format reinstalling!


----------



## NIGos

Ehy peeps,

I'm getting a weird behaviour with the MAXAIR Bios as it seems to reset its voltage at times. If I just push the voltage to +112 mV aka 1.274 V, the TitanX boost to 1518 MHz but stay at this freq for a random time and after a while it seems to drop back to 1.255, therefore loosing any added boost, and going back to 1378 MHz or so.

Any idea why I'm getting this? The card is cooled with an AIO Hybrid and the core temp is usually at 64°C Max during heavy load.

I tried to stay a 1.255 V and OC to 1518 MHz but It is not really stable for me and crashes every few hours...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evoll88*
> 
> Ok thanks for the help,i just put order in for 2 ref. titan x and some ek blocks/backplates so I am going to try my 780 ti ek connector and see if it works. I was going to wait for the 390x or go with 2 290x 8gb cards but fig the titan x's will do better for my 4k rig. The ti's have been good but some of the newer games I was running out of vram so time to upgrade. Now I got to sell the ti's to recoupe some lol.


the EK terminal (with correct PCIE lane distances) will work, they are not GPU/block specific.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I think one of my cards has died. Or so it would appear. All I did was reinstall 350.12
> 
> On reboot I'm getting some nasty green artefacts moments after logging in, then hang. It crashes out running on the third card as well (sli not enabled).
> 
> Hoping it's a nasty driver but I can't shift, format reinstalling!


no way! can you get into Safe mode and run DDU?


----------



## h2spartan

Are bins still in 13mv increments? thats what i've been doing so far but just want to be sure.


----------



## Silent Scone

Yes tried DDU no dice. Oddly it's fine post diver install till you reboot. Even tho the drivers present and functioning. I'm just format reinstalling now.


----------



## Silent Scone

Moment of truth...

Yay. I think


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Moment of truth...


fingers crossed...


----------



## SteezyTN

*Whoop Woop*. The TX waterblock finally arrived to PPCS. I emailed them asking if I could upgrade to a faster shipping speed, because the normal FedEx ground takes exactly one week to arrive after they ship it. Someone from PPCS called me a few minutes ago and said they were in stock, and asked if I would still like to upgrade to the faster shipping. He said it would be $8 additional, and it would be here Tuesday (compared to Friday, or next Monday). I have finals on Tuesday, so it would be perfect timing for when I get home. Gosh, I love PPCS... Even though they are making me go broke with everything I buy from them haha.


----------



## Silent Scone

350.12. Not my favourite thing to come out of NV


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 350.12. Not my favourite thing to come out of NV


Why? is this driver not recommended?


----------



## gm200breakfast

Anyone knows how I unlock the voltage control?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Why? is this driver not recommended?


Latest drivers are always recommended. This ones just a little ropey compared to past efforts for some people, that's all


----------



## MakoOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Why? is this driver not recommended?


Because it was rushed for GTA V release and is a mess. Went back to 347 and have been extremely happy.


----------



## SteezyTN

Hey guys. I just have a quick question. When I installed my EK backplate, there was issues with the placement of the warranty sticker on the back of the card. It lays right on top of one of the VRAM chips. What I did was place the EK thermal pad, and put the sticker on top of the thermal pad. Is this okay? I don't want to remove it just in case I have to send it in. Once it removed, it won't stick again.


----------



## Silent Scone

The EVGA stickers don't stick from the box so I wouldn't worry about it. I've put mine in a notepad lol. Wouldn't of left it on personally but it won't do any harm so don't worry


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Hey guys. I just have a quick question. When I installed my EK backplate, there was issues with the placement of the warranty sticker on the back of the card. It lays right on top of one of the VRAM chips. What I did was place the EK thermal pad, and put the sticker on top of the thermal pad. Is this okay? I don't want to remove it just in case I have to send it in. Once it removed, it won't stick again.


Put my sticker in the anti-static bag. Removing it is what EVGA recommended to me. I already returned one this way without an issue. Just had to put the sticker back on.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Put my sticker in the anti-static bag. Removing it is what EVGA recommended to me. I already returned one this way without an issue. Just had to put the sticker back on.


That's what I'm going to do. However, since I have SLI, it will be hard to know which one is which (one SC and one nonSC). I called EVGA a few minutes ago and they said I could remove it, but make sure I keep it in a very safe place. What I did when i installed the first backplate, was flip up the warranty sticker, place the EK thermal pad down, then put the sticker back in place. EVGA said there shouldn't be an issue with heat transfer.


----------



## Sheyster

Anyone have an EVGA Hydro Copper BIOS they can throw in here by any chance?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 350.12. Not my favourite thing to come out of NV


So I take from that the card is alive and well


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> So I take from that the card is alive and well


Yus. Well, the catastrophic green square 'omg***' crash has now disappeared and I was just able to play Black Mesa without a problem. Just waiting on Windows 8.1 update. Such a slog (Didn't use my image backup as thought it was high time to go fresh).

Driver was well and truly falling over itself for some reason


----------



## Silent Scone

lol - so I reinstalled AfterBurner which was on a separate disk so all the original pre-sets and files were still present. Opened with all sliders (voltage/core/memory/ maxed out. Which would explain why it was crashing the way it was just prior to AB opening.

Urgggh. What a waste of time! Still, literally no idea how that could have happened, it may have been open when I initially uninstalled the driver which kicks AB completely out of sync - just not to that degree normally. It may be it's picking up the presets all wrong and that wasn't the case on the previous install, but it's just a little bit fishy.

See if I was on Hawaii, removing AB would have been my first port of call lol. Oh well...


----------



## Ascendor81

So I finally did


http://imgur.com/ZB50Y

 today. Also, ordered a second Titan X, another EGA Cooler, and a backplate.









My reddit

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/362vkv/evga_gtx_980_hybrid_cooler_a_must_for_any_titan_x/
 about it

Might go back to the 1.28v bios now, since card is really cool.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jscheema*
> 
> So I finally did
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/ZB50Y
> 
> today. Also, ordered a second Titan X, another EGA Cooler, and a backplate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My reddit
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/362vkv/evga_gtx_980_hybrid_cooler_a_must_for_any_titan_x/
> about it
> 
> Might go back to the 1.28v bios now, since card is really cool.


Why not just wait for the Titan X AiO?


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Why not just wait for the Titan X AiO?


I was thinking the same thing. I think jacob made mention the shroud which has the titan x logo might be sold separately.


----------



## Nytestryke

So an AIO cpu and AIO gpu, I think that's the point people need to be researching actual watercooling. It's really not as daunting as people may think and there's a wealth of information on ocn (which is where I learnt).


----------



## curly haired boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> So an AIO cpu and AIO gpu, I think that's the point people need to be researching actual watercooling. It's really not as daunting as people may think and there's a wealth of information on ocn (which is where I learnt).


or, they just don't want to do maintenance....


----------



## Nytestryke

Yeah that's true, but 3-6 months to bleed and flush your loop isn't too bad (I enjoy it), with dual AIOs there is still a degree of maintenance required. Sure you can probably leave it for longer but eventually it will need compressed air at the very minimum







Plus the seals used on certain AIOs (corsair for example) have been known to crack after a while http://www.overclock.net/t/1435152/corsair-h100i-tubing.

AIO's have always looked a little flimsy in terms of longevity to me, with open loops you pick each component yourself which allows you to have substantially more control over an AIO. However if you want to check your AIO every month for cracked rubber then it's a moot point


----------



## spacin9

Okay so I figured I'd get a platinum PS for my TX. So I got a Corsair HX1000i so I could monitor the power draw. JonnyGuru says it's not completely accurate but what does he know, right?

Anyhoo...I figured since I have the Cyclops 1.3V 150% BIOS installed, with my G10 / Thermaltake Extreme Water 2.0 AIO combo I'd stress test for stability rather than benching clocks. I loaded up MSI Kombustor 3 and ran the 3 GB memory burner test just to see how long I could go without a driver reset or shutdown. The test was 2XMSAA and most excellently never gave so much as a stutter. Smooth as butter on my G-sync monitor.
I've seen this test thrash with GTX 970s.

I came up with this, you can analyse the screens I posted below if you're interested. Interestingly, the 3GB stress test will load up to 6 GB VRAM on the TX @ 3840 X 2160 (that's 4K). I was able to run +400 (3900 Mhz) on the memory and +122 on the core (1525 Mhz) for 45 minutes straight at full 150% power draw for an average of *500w power draw* just from the TX alone. Idle is btw 120-150w, full stress load was maxed @ 651 W. I ran my system @ stock to isolate the TX, of course.

And umm.. there you have it. A crazy 45 minute stress test which proves... err umm. I dunno. But I did it!









I have two fans pointed directly on the back of the card and no heatsinks on the VRMs. I have heatpads on the memory below and copper heatsinks on the RAM on top. The RAM is probably the longevity obstacle for long-term overclocking... those RAM chips get HOT. At this point, I'm just speculating tho. At or around 150%, the core, usually stable under normal stress load, throttled btw. 1366 Mhz and 1525 Mhz, though the heat of the core was ruthless (but never going above 70c.)

The first screen is the Afterburner display. 21,000 MB pagefile. whoa. I can see why the RAM requirements (a subject of debate for the TX) can be high.

The second screen takes away the corner AB display to show the stress test stats.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> So an AIO cpu and AIO gpu, I think that's the point people need to be researching actual watercooling. It's really not as daunting as people may think and there's a wealth of information on ocn (which is where I learnt).


custom water cooling + lan parties = no go.


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> custom water cooling + lan parties = no go.


That's a good point, loops indeed suck for lan parties. I'm sure my 900D would be great for lan parties with AIOs instead


----------



## Nytestryke

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> Okay so I figured I'd get a platinum PS for my TX. So I got a Corsair HX1000i so I could monitor the power draw. JonnyGuru says it's not completely accurate but what does he know, right?
> 
> Anyhoo...I figured since I have the Cyclops 1.3V 150% BIOS installed, with my G10 / Thermaltake Extreme Water 2.0 AIO combo I'd stress test for stability rather than benching clocks. I loaded up MSI Kombustor 3 and ran the 3 GB memory burner test just to see how long I could go without a driver reset or shutdown. The test was 2XMSAA and most excellently never gave so much as a stutter. Smooth as butter on my G-sync monitor.
> I've seen this test thrash with GTX 970s.
> 
> I came up with this, you can analyse the screens I posted below if you're interested. Interestingly, the 3GB stress test will load up to 6 GB VRAM on the TX @ 3840 X 2160 (that's 4K). I was able to run +400 (3900 Mhz) on the memory and +122 on the core (1525 Mhz) for 45 minutes straight at full 150% power draw for an average of *500w power draw* just from the TX alone. Idle is btw 120-150w, full stress load was maxed @ 651 W. I ran my system @ stock to isolate the TX, of course.
> 
> And umm.. there you have it. A crazy 45 minute stress test which proves... err umm. I dunno. But I did it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have two fans pointed directly on the back of the card and no heatsinks on the VRMs. I have heatpads on the memory below and copper heatsinks on the RAM on top. The RAM is probably the longevity obstacle for long-term overclocking... those RAM chips get HOT. At this point, I'm just speculating tho. At or around 150%, the core, usually stable under normal stress load, throttled btw. 1366 Mhz and 1525 Mhz, though the heat of the core was ruthless (but never going above 70c.)
> 
> The first screen is the Afterburner display. 21,000 MB pagefile. whoa. I can see why the RAM requirements (a subject of debate for the TX) can be high.
> 
> The second screen takes away the corner AB display to show the stress test stats.






Nice, If you have Heaven or 3dmark I would like to see some benches, interested to see how it compares.


----------



## deadwidesmile

On the note of AIO's... they are awesome for an introduction to water cooling. Take your case apart, play with some thermal paste (presumably a "virgin" experience?







) and then bolt it all together and cringe as you press the start button.

Now, having said all of that glorious first hand knowledge, custom water cooling loops are FAR funner. I loved cutting my case up and the challenges of mounting my EK DCP 4.0 pump/reservoir combo in a phantom 820 when mounting support is nil to none.

It turned out nice and I've probably cleaned, filled, drained, flushed and refilled my coolant like 6 times in 2 months due to not being 100% satisfied with xyz about the loop. Color, performance, etc... It's amazing. I highly suggest anyone that's hesitant about a custom loop to do one. It's sublime once you get it going and the process is really a delight if you're a detail person.

PS: I'm running 1560 on my 620mm worth of radiator @ 39c under load. It's beautiful.


----------



## spacin9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> 
> Nice, If you have Heaven or 3dmark I would like to see some benches, interested to see how it compares.


Yeah I'm on the Top 30 boards around this joint somewhere. Feel free to look 'em up.

But this really wasn't the point. I guess I wanted to blast the hell out it to find stability and test a new power supply. And give a little love to the Kraken G10 / AIO group. We can take the tuff stuff, too.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> On the note of AIO's... they are awesome for an introduction to water cooling. Take your case apart, play with some thermal paste (presumably a "virgin" experience?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and then bolt it all together and cringe as you press the start button.
> 
> Now, having said all of that glorious first hand knowledge, custom water cooling loops are FAR funner. I loved cutting my case up and the challenges of mounting my EK DCP 4.0 pump/reservoir combo in a phantom 820 when mounting support is nil to none.
> 
> It turned out nice and I've probably cleaned, filled, drained, flushed and refilled my coolant like 6 times in 2 months due to not being 100% satisfied with xyz about the loop. Color, performance, etc... It's amazing. I highly suggest anyone that's hesitant about a custom loop to do one. It's sublime once you get it going and the process is really a delight if you're a detail person.
> 
> PS: I'm running 1560 on my 620mm worth of radiator @ 39c under load. It's beautiful.


Yes I agree. I started with a Swiftech H220-X last year when I built this PC I'm on now. Just this week I took that H220-X apart so I could use the Apogee XL in my first custom loop. Now I have a custom loop with 1080mm of Rad and I'm loving it. Highest temps I could get on my TX were 35c @1570Mhz core and +599 Mem.

So ya, AIO's are a great introductory into the water cooling side. I've been Overclocking for years but have tended to shy away from water until that H220-X proved it wasn't so bad.


----------



## spacin9

And as I'm doing actual gaming instead of benching...

For those waiting for 980 Ti.

Dying Light @ 4K 60 fps. 6350 MB VRAM and I've seen it as high as 6800 MB:


----------



## DADDYDC650

Just finished playing some GTA V for over an hour at 1503Mhz core and 8Ghz VRAM @1.25v using MaxAir BIOS. Completely stable and temps were usually under 70c with my custom fan profile.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> And as I'm doing actual gaming instead of benching...
> 
> For those waiting for 980 Ti.
> 
> Dying Light @ 4K 60 fps. 6350 MB VRAM and I've seen it as high as 6800 MB:


Is that actual memory usage though or cache?


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> And as I'm doing actual gaming instead of benching...
> 
> For those waiting for 980 Ti.
> 
> Dying Light @ 4K 60 fps. 6350 MB VRAM and I've seen it as high as 6800 MB:


And this is exactly why I pulled the trigger on the Titan X. My 780 Ti SLI setup was giving me RAM limit issues. Surely didn't want it happening again anytime soon.


----------



## spacin9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Is that actual memory usage though or cache?


Actual memory... and right after I posted this.. I alt tabbed back in and now it's at 6800 MBs still a solid 60 fps. Just High textures with No AA and half view distance and DoF on.

I know some people don't compromise on settings.. I'm probably not getting another Titan X. But I think 4K is better at lowered settings than maxed @ 1440p .

What I basically wanted was GTX 980 SLI with more VRAM. GTX 980 SLI is a waste of GPU power even with 4GB. And I've gotta say. Titan X is better. Much better.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Is that actual memory usage though or cache?


lol that's the same thing


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol that's the same thing


Guess my question went over your head.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Guess my question went over your head.


Yeah nice one









http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/6650_50#post_23858418

Also the example the gentleman above me gave is valid as with High Texture preset the game suffers from performance issues due to lack of VRAM on the 980


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yeah nice one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/6650_50#post_23858418
> 
> Also the example the gentleman above me gave is valid as with High Texture preset the game suffers from performance issues due to lack of VRAM on the 980


Way better post this time around.









I plan on upgrading to a higher resolution monitor this year so knowing that 6GB wont be enough for certain games makes me happy I went the Titan X route.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Way better post this time around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on upgrading to a higher resolution monitor this year so knowing that 6GB wont be enough for certain games makes me happy I went the Titan X route.


I've made the VRAM mistake in the past at 1440p and come unstuck. Dying Light being an example, and despite NVIDIA's claims that the difference between Medium and High presets was negligible, it wasn't. I took some screenshots but seem to have deleted them


----------



## h2spartan

Wohoo! Broke 18k firestrike. But, with the bios I'm on, the voltage isn't locking all the time. I get small fluctuations here and there. I wonder if it has something to do with the bios (SC 425) or maybe the version of px (421) im using? Well, anyways, I'll eventually give the maxair bios a shot....but until then, here's my latest firestrike run.

TX - 1497/4000mhz @1.19v 4970k - 5.0ghz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6984366


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Wohoo! Broke 18k firestrike. But, with the bios I'm on, the voltage isn't locking all the time. I get small fluctuations here and there. I wonder if it has something to do with the bios (SC 425) or maybe the version of px (421) im using? Well, anyways, I'll eventually give the maxair bios a shot....but until then, here's my latest firestrike run.
> 
> TX - 1497/4000mhz @1.19v 4970k - 5.0ghz
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6984366


NICE!! Dude check this out. This was one of my runs with yours in comparison. That CPU OC was bumping your physics score. Very close though.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/4836091/fs/4824524

And this next one was the last one I ran before wanting to just get back to gaming









http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4824630


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> NICE!! Dude check this out. This was one of my runs with yours in comparison. That CPU OC was bumping your physics score. Very close though.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/4836091/fs/4824524
> 
> And this next one was the last one I ran before wanting to just get back to gaming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4824630


Hey nice scores mate! 2 point different on the first haha!

Yeah, I cant wait to get this card watercooled and on a better bios, maybe let it spread its wings a bit.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Hey nice scores mate! 2 point different on the first haha!
> 
> Yeah, I cant wait to get this card watercooled and on a better bios, maybe let it spread its wings a bit.


Yep. And the most satisfying part is knowing that this is what I was running before the Titan X with 780 Ti SLI. I had a higher OC on the Core than what it shows, not sure why it only showed 1090Mhz. Wasn't much higher, but it was higher.
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4497148

My CPU was only at 4.6 GHz but still. Very very nice for a single card solution without Vram limitations.


----------



## h2spartan

Do you guys recommend px or ab? Or does it really matter? and does the version really matter also?

Right now, I'm on px 421.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Do you guys recommend px or ab? Or does it really matter? and does the version really matter also?
> 
> Right now, I'm on px 421.


AB doesn't allow you to manually over-volt with the voltage control (unless you modify the cfg), PX does. I used to use AB but swapped when I got the TX.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> A*B doesn't allow you to manually over-volt with the voltage control*, PX does. I used to use AB but swapped when I got the TX.


Yes it does


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> Yep. And the most satisfying part is knowing that this is what I was running before the Titan X with 780 Ti SLI. I had a higher OC on the Core than what it shows, not sure why it only showed 1090Mhz. Wasn't much higher, but it was higher.
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4497148
> 
> My CPU was only at 4.6 GHz but still. Very very nice for a single card solution without Vram limitations.


Heck yeah man! I'm all about single card solutions anymore. I won't ever go back to sli most likely and may not need to since gpu performance progression is getting pretty ridiculous especially with rumors of pascal.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yes it does


Only if you modify the .cfg though, right? I just edited my post, while you were posting this reply.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> AB doesn't allow you to manually over-volt with the voltage control (unless you modify the cfg), PX does. I used to use AB but swapped when I got the TX.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yes it does


Okay thanks! But do you guys know if the version makes any difference?


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Okay thanks! But do you guys know if the version makes any difference?


Not sure, I would like to know as well. I was doing some reading in the Guru3d forum yesterday and saw where the creator was saying that the beta would allow it, or you could modify the cfg to get it to work on the standard release. So I might need to go back to AB as I preferred it over PX.

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=398150


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> Not sure, I would like to know as well. I was doing some reading in the Guru3d forum yesterday and saw where the creator was saying that the beta would allow it, or you could modify the cfg to get it to work on the standard release. So I might need to go back to AB as I preferred it over PX.
> 
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=398150


Thanks! I'll give ab a shot also!


----------



## murkok5

Dying Light Titan X 4K maximum settings memory consumption 5700 mb


----------



## mibfox

Hello guys,

I have first Titan X in my life and i am happy with that card.
However, i do like OC and I want to tune a little bit also this card.

Is there some good soul, who can change bios settings for my card? Need more TDP and if posible voltage tuning.

I tried to flash my card as is written here, but mostly ended with error GPU MISMATCH
The only bios i was able to get inside the card, is the original one. After i get my bioss modded, loaded it in to card and it worked 50% as in Windows, i was only able to get in "recovery mode" or without nvidia drivers. With them, PC hard restarting after logging to Windows.
So i put original bios back and everything is like before, but i really would like to have more TDP like 120% plus or whatever is possible.

Can anyone help me out please?

In case you want to see my original bios (and modify it), you can download it here:
http://ulozto.cz/hledej?q=gm200

Thanks in advance
(flashing my old gtx780 was much more easy)


----------



## h2spartan

So whats the high end of memory overclock that some TX's are getting? So I can do +500 but havent tried past that. Is that near the top of most TX"s limit?


----------



## ciccoman

Someone has the original bios of the Evga Hydro Copper?

Tnx


----------



## h2spartan

Also, has anyone tried the 352.84 drivers yet?


----------



## derickwm

Mine are here:










Blocks and backplates arrive Monday from the motherland


----------



## G227

Hey guys!

Quick question about electrical noise/coil whine (not sure what to call it). I have noticed that the noise is quite audible when card gets under load. It's not a big hassle now since it only does it when GPU gets under heavy load and it eventually gets overshadowed by the fan noise (I have stock cooler) - but I'm already planning to install the AIO from 980 so I worry then then it might be an issue.

I'm not that well versed in GPUs or TX per say - could you tell me if this is normal? 



 its like 40secs and I have put descriptions of the recording conditions in the video

Thanks a ton!


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> Quick question about electrical noise/coil whine (not sure what to call it). I have noticed that the noise is quite audible when card gets under load. It's not a big hassle now since it only does it when GPU gets under heavy load and it eventually gets overshadowed by the fan noise (I have stock cooler) - but I'm already planning to install the AIO from 980 so I worry then then it might be an issue.
> 
> I'm not that well versed in GPUs or TX per say - could you tell me if this is normal?
> 
> 
> 
> its like 40secs and I have put descriptions of the recording conditions in the video
> 
> Thanks a ton!


Wow is that really coil whine? That sounds like something wrong with the fan but, then again, I've never experienced coil whine before.


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Wow is that really coil whine? That sounds like something wrong with the fan but, then again, I've never experienced coil whine before.


From my experience this could be a type of coil whine - electrical noise. It's definitely not the fan







- Just wondering if you guys have it the same or if I should RMA the card


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

That noise is choke whine and it happens to a lot of gpus. Nothing wrong with your card. For me, I have thermal pads on the chokes tightly squeezed to my EK block, so it cuts down choke noise.


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> That noise is choke whine and it happens to a lot of gpus. Nothing wrong with your card. For me, I have thermal pads on the chokes tightly squeezed to my EK block, so it cuts down choke noise.


Perfect thanks!

One more thing - I just installed the EVGA TX back-plate and was wondering about removing the plastic cover. I have removed the plastic covering the top part (i.e. the part that does not face the GPU and does not have the thermal pads), but there seems to be 3 plastic pieces on the bottom part where the thermal pads are). I have marked it in the picture attached. Should I remove those as well? My intuition tells me to leave them there











Thanks!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Leave the plastic on the side that goes towards the pcb. Otherwise you might cause a short circuit possibly.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> Quick question about electrical noise/coil whine (not sure what to call it). I have noticed that the noise is quite audible when card gets under load. It's not a big hassle now since it only does it when GPU gets under heavy load and it eventually gets overshadowed by the fan noise (I have stock cooler) - but I'm already planning to install the AIO from 980 so I worry then then it might be an issue.
> 
> I'm not that well versed in GPUs or TX per say - could you tell me if this is normal?
> 
> 
> 
> its like 40secs and I have put descriptions of the recording conditions in the video
> 
> Thanks a ton!


Sounds normal to me. Actually my tx is much louder than that, so no need to be concerned.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Mine are here:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blocks and backplates arrive Monday from the motherland


Good things always come in threes


----------



## tommi6o

How much power does titan x use with the 1.28v bios? I have 2 titan x coming next week to go with my 3770k which is running @4.6ghz 1.34v. I've got a 850w psu. I'm going to get a new one but is it fine in the meantime?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Anyone have an EVGA Hydro Copper BIOS they can throw in here by any chance?


So no one has a Hydro Copper card in hand yet? Would really love to get my hands on that BIOS for one last go-round.


----------



## Klunt Bumskrint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Perfect thanks!
> 
> One more thing - I just installed the EVGA TX back-plate and was wondering about removing the plastic cover. I have removed the plastic covering the top part (i.e. the part that does not face the GPU and does not have the thermal pads), but there seems to be 3 plastic pieces on the bottom part where the thermal pads are). I have marked it in the picture attached. Should I remove those as well? My intuition tells me to leave them there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


I left mine on. I assumed it was to prevent shorting


----------



## Gabrielzm

Folks,

for those on water but want a more conservative BIOS this is the one I am using 24/7. It boost to 1430 mhz at 1.243 v core (1.237 in bios). Credit to cyclops since is just a tuned down version of its voltage table and with the boost at 1430 mhz so to avoid dealing with either AB or Px. Replace .txt with .rom.

GM200gab7cyc.txt 221k .txt file


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Hey guys -

My apologies if this has been asked before, but what sort of voltage is fine for daily use? I'm tweaking some of the modded BIOSes and just wondering which volts are OK for 24/7 use???

Thanks


----------



## SquidgyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommi6o*
> 
> How much power does titan x use with the 1.28v bios? I have 2 titan x coming next week to go with my 3770k which is running @4.6ghz 1.34v. I've got a 850w psu. I'm going to get a new one but is it fine in the meantime?


I'd have thought (confirmation from more knowledgable users would be good) that 850W is not enough for an overclocked system and two overclocked cards.

For reference, I run an oveclocked i7-980x (4.2GHz @ 1.35v) and a single TX at 1.28v and I get what look like PSU related crashes (full immediate reboots, no bluescreen) when running prime95 and FurMark together - but the system seems stable when gaming (GTA V) or testing with just 3DMark/Valley etc - brand new PSU.

YMMV, but I'd consider a 1000W PSU minimum for an overclocked SLI system.

I welcome being corrected on this one though.

e: ...and _oh my_ am I tempted to find an excuse to dump the 850 and get a 1000-1200w PSU and a second TX. I guess we'll see what the results of my insurance claim on the first TX are...

2nd e: ...as a slightly OT question, are there any 1000-1200w PSUs that have reporting of wattage used/temps etc other than the Corsair ones? I really dislike Corsair Link as software. Something that integrates well with open software like Open Hardware Monitor would be fantastic...


----------



## fwdkiller

[







here is my benchmarks.


----------



## phaseshift

what do you guys think is the best power supply for a Titan X SLI both overclocked, 4790k OC'd to 5.0ghz and watercooled?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> what do you guys think is the best power supply for a Titan X SLI both overclocked, 4790k OC'd to 5.0ghz and watercooled?


If it was for me, then maybe this one:

EVGA Supernova P2 1200W


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> From my experience this could be a type of coil whine - electrical noise. It's definitely not the fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Just wondering if you guys have it the same or if I should RMA the card


I don't seem to have that noise emitting from my TX.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> what do you guys think is the best power supply for a Titan X SLI both overclocked, 4790k OC'd to 5.0ghz and watercooled?


At least a 1200w gold rated PSU.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Question, I flashed my TX with the maxair BIOS. In the description it sais max 1.25v but according to MSB AB and GPU-Z, I'm seeing 1.274v. What gives? I have not messed with the voltage slider using MSI AB and power target is maxed out.

BTW, going from 1400Mhz to 1500Mhz produced about 2 extra minimum frames in the Tomb Raider benchmark. I'm guessing that's pretty much the average (2-5fps) amount I'll gain in any game?

With the maxair BIOS, it'll either boost to 1518Mhz without touching anything in MSI AB and other times it'll only run at 1304Mhz boost and I have to apply +200 core. This is getting annoying.


----------



## ciccoman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ciccoman*
> 
> Someone has the original bios of the Evga Hydro Copper?
> 
> Tnx


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> So no one has a Hydro Copper card in hand yet? Would really love to get my hands on that BIOS for one last go-round.


I have just sent an email to Evga support to request it.

Up


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Question, I flashed my TX with the maxair BIOS. In the description it sais max 1.25v but according to MSB AB and GPU-Z, I'm seeing 1.274v. What gives? I have not messed with the voltage slider using MSI AB and power target is maxed out.
> 
> BTW, going from 1400Mhz to 1500Mhz produced about 2 extra minimum frames in the Tomb Raider benchmark. I'm guessing that's pretty much the average (2-5fps) amount I'll gain in any game?
> 
> With the maxair BIOS, it'll either boost to 1518Mhz without touching anything in MSI AB and other times it'll only run at 1304Mhz boost and I have to apply +200 core. This is getting annoying.


It's a bug, it's Overvolting. So make sure you turn Overvolt off every time you restart your PC. Or do like a couple of us others have done and setup a profile (making sure overvolt is off), and have that profile startup with PX.

Edit: it's boosting to 1518 because of the bug with the Overvolt.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> It's a bug, it's Overvolting. So make sure you turn Overvolt off every time you restart your PC. Or do like a couple of us others have done and setup a profile (making sure overvolt is off), and have that profile startup with PX.
> 
> Edit: it's boosting to 1518 because of the bug with the Overvolt.


I have voltage unlock disabled in MSI AB though....


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I have voltage unlock disabled in MSI AB though....


Yeah I know, I tried AB out to see if it would solve the issue yesterday and found that it didn't. Even with OVervolt locked out. It's like it's defaulting on no matter what. But if you change any settings it re-adjusts. That's why I suggest setting up a startup profile to "bandaid" the problem.


----------



## ciccoman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ciccoman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ciccoman*
> 
> Someone has the original bios of the Evga Hydro Copper?
> 
> Tnx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> So no one has a Hydro Copper card in hand yet? Would really love to get my hands on that BIOS for one last go-round.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have just sent an email to Evga support to request it.
> 
> Up
Click to expand...

This is the reply...
Quote:


> Your Answer:
> 
> Hello
> 
> Unfortunately we do not have the Titan X Hydro Copper Bios on hand for redistribution at this time. Please verify the part number of the card in order to pull the correct file from Product Management and send you the file. This request can take up to 1 to 2 business days for processing and completion. Please let us know if you have any other questions in order to support you further with your EVGA Product.
> 
> Regards
> EVGA


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> Yeah I know, I tried AB out to see if it would solve the issue yesterday and found that it didn't. Even with OVervolt locked out. It's like it's defaulting on no matter what. But if you change any settings it re-adjusts. That's why I suggest setting up a startup profile to "bandaid" the problem.


I'll try that tomorrow.I might have done it already but I'll give it another go.

Another question, why does my GPU downclock by about 10-20Mhz when overclocking for no reason? I just flashed back to the modded stock SC BIOS and temps are around 65c/stock volts and power limit is maxed out. I can set it to 1403Mhz or 1503Mhz and it'll fluctuate 10-20Mhz no matter the game or benchmark.

Seems to have fixed itself for the most part after reinstalling the driver and PX. Still fluctuates every now and then but not nearly as much.


----------



## jeff1304

I know this has most likely been asked before but what is a safe voltage range to run for a everyday oc ? I am using a gtx 980 hybrid cooler currently 27C idle and 40C full load with a mild oc.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeff1304*
> 
> I know this has most likely been asked before but what is a safe voltage range to run for a everyday oc ? I am using a gtx 980 hybrid cooler currently 27C idle and 40C full load with a mild oc.


1.28v on water and 1.25 on air. If you have temps well within safe range and feel daring, up the volts!


----------



## jeff1304

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> 1.28v on water and 1.25 on air. If you have temps well within safe range and feel daring, up the volts!


would the evga hybrid cooler be considerd air or water? Right now I am using precision x and maxed out the smaller overvolt of like 115mv and can it get 151 core with my sc card


----------



## GPat

I have finished my watercooled titan x sli build and wanted to share some of the pictures here. Running the maxair bios; stays at 1545 Mhz in game. Pretty happy with it. Made 23rd place on firestrike ultra (2x sli charts). 33rd on firestrike extreme. Happy days.









The Corsair 780T was a pain since I had to remove the front top bay (nice work from corsair there by making it extremely hard to remove) and obviously find a place for the pump-res combo to make everything work smoothly.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Hey guys -
> 
> My apologies if this has been asked before, but what sort of voltage is fine for daily use? I'm tweaking some of the modded BIOSes and just wondering which volts are OK for 24/7 use???
> 
> Thanks


Whether stock or modified bios, the power section of the PCB has a limt that we can't (yet) exceed - 1.274V under load. With the power limit removed (eg 900W in bios) the max wattage TX seems to plateau at is <450W per card measured at the wall with a killawatt (so not the most accurate). The stock OEM bios comes coded to 1.281V. So the hardware will limit what you can do thru modifying bioses. If you set the bios to 1.312V... it's still only running 1.274V.







Believe me, I'd love to get more than 1.274V into these cards without a hard mod.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fwdkiller*
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is my benchmarks.


use "prntscrn" or the Snipping tool in windows. no need to use a camera.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> what do you guys think is the best power supply for a Titan X SLI both overclocked, 4790k OC'd to 5.0ghz and watercooled?


Corsair AXi1500.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> It's a bug, it's *Overvolting*. So make sure you turn Overvolt off every time you restart your PC. Or do like a couple of us others have done and setup a profile (making sure overvolt is off), and have that profile startup with PX.
> 
> Edit: it's boosting to 1518 because of the bug with the Overvolt.


no one is actually "overvolting" their GPU unless they have made hard mods to the PCB. Anything you can do with PX on a stock bios is within the design. In some cases PX can get buggy.. and affect the driver ini file. Try uninstalling PX. if that does not work reinstall the drivers too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeff1304*
> 
> I know this has most likely been asked before but what is a safe voltage range to run for a everyday oc ? I am using a gtx 980 hybrid cooler currently 27C idle and 40C full load with a mild oc.


If your max load temps is 40C, you can basically use any of the modified bioses posted in the OP w/o worry - won't exceed 1.274V. Just watch the core temps, and if you are able to (like with an IR thermometer) track the memor VRM temps - they can get VERY hot very fast!


----------



## JakeAlmighty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GPat*
> 
> I have finished my watercooled titan x sli build and wanted to share some of the pictures here. Running the maxair bios; stays at 1545 Mhz in game. Pretty happy with it. Made 23rd place on firestrike ultra (2x sli charts). 33rd on firestrike extreme. Happy days.
> 
> The Corsair 780T was a pain since I had to remove the front top bay (nice work from corsair there by making it extremely hard to remove) and obviously find a place for the pump-res combo to make everything work smoothly.


I'm using the same case, but I haven't put my water loop in yet. (be a few months yet)

What exact rads are you using, and where was the clearance issue with the top front bay? (I've been told that some 360mm rads will fit in the front and some won't - I'd like to leave the top bay in if possible.)


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Question, I flashed my TX with the maxair BIOS. In the description it sais max 1.25v but according to MSB AB and GPU-Z, I'm seeing 1.274v. What gives? I have not messed with the voltage slider using MSI AB and power target is maxed out.
> 
> BTW, going from 1400Mhz to 1500Mhz produced about 2 extra minimum frames in the Tomb Raider benchmark. I'm guessing that's pretty much the average (2-5fps) amount I'll gain in any game?
> 
> With the maxair BIOS, it'll either boost to 1518Mhz without touching anything in MSI AB and other times it'll only run at 1304Mhz boost and I have to apply +200 core. This is getting annoying.


All of the modded bios do that. No way around it.

There are 2 ways to run overclocks, each has pluses and minuses.

option 1) just raise P00 minimum for example maxair bios raises to 1.25v. However if you raise P00 volts, once you boot, the bios will default to 1.274 (max volts) and not to what you set in bios at P00 min. And speed defaults to boost settings for 1.274v. Once you hit default in precX or other software, then the bios settings are implemented and it sets the volts to 1.25v (in that bios) and speed accordingly. hence the speed/volts differences with software active and software not active. Then if you have software running at startup it will keep the settings. If you crash it can default back. All the modded bioses that have adjustable volts up to 1.274 work that way, no way around it currently, have to use software to enforce what is set in bios, unless of course you are running with 1.274 as that is default.

option 2) raise P00 min and lock P00 max to same volts, ie I have them both set on 1.218v and core speed 1405, which I do for 24/7. The plus is that I am always at that speed and volts, software is unnecessary and useless. The downside is I cant bench on this bios, cant raise volts, have to flash back to different bios.

Option 3 of a bios booting up at say 1.218v and 1405 with no software active, and only increase core and volts exactly as software specifies...doesnt exist, not currently possible to make the way boost table works, atleast not with current tools.


----------



## Silent Scone

I'm not sure what exactly has changed in the past week or so, but I'm getting some usage spikes every so often. Seemingly even with one card. The frame rate will take a dive for a moment and will shoot back up. This is noticeable in the usage graph through AB. Tried numerous things but can't seem to shake it at-all.

Completely fresh install, 347 and 350 drivers. G-Sync disabled / enabled. SLI disabled or enabled. Has anyone had similar? Doesn't seem to matter what game. (W8.1)


----------



## TrevorR

New to this forum. Picked one up a couple days ago to replace my 980s in SLI.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrevorR*
> 
> New to this forum. Picked one up a couple days ago to replace my 980s in SLI.


How'd you get it for that much?


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Whether stock or modified bios, the power section of the PCB has a limt that we can't (yet) exceed - 1.274V under load. With the power limit removed (eg 900W in bios) the max wattage TX seems to plateau at is <450W per card measured at the wall with a killawatt (so not the most accurate). The stock OEM bios comes coded to 1.281V. So the hardware will limit what you can do thru modifying bioses. If you set the bios to 1.312V... it's still only running 1.274V.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe me, I'd love to get more than 1.274V into these cards without a hard mod.


OK Thanks JP, so please correct me if I'm off-base here. As all cards are currently coded for a maximum voltage of 1.281V. So does that mean running at the lower setting of 1.274V is fine for 24/7 use or is that pushing the card too much and decreasing it's lifespan? Ie. a lower setting of say 1.250V is more desirable???


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> OK Thanks JP, so please correct me if I'm off-base here. As all cards are currently coded for a maximum voltage of 1.281V. So does that mean running at the lower setting of 1.274V is fine for 24/7 use or is that pushing the card too much and decreasing it's lifespan? Ie. a lower setting of say 1.250V is more desirable???


I am seen a lot of questions related to that recently and while I am replying to your post is not necessarily for you mate







I was not able to find a post where someone (Opt33 it was you?) give a brief and very accurate response to that with a list of scenarios: A) never oced, never overvolt but card die; B) oced the crap out of it and used for 2 years card never die; an so on. If anyone remember that please post a link to it. No one can assure that mate. Anything above the regular core voltage is fair game. Nothing might happen but you can pop a choke or vrm section a few days afterward. I think the card is robust and considering we have been pushing the card pretty hard since launch with no fail so far do to that is a good sign (or have we have one and I missed?). I also think this reminder from Occamrazor in the old titan club is a good read for some here:
_
"No air cooler has the capacity to dissipate the heat load out of the VRM area when OC with overvoltage! And you cannot know the VRM´s temps, only do an estimate calculation based on your power draw! HEAT KILLS!
Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. It may be a sustained cooking. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit.
Another forgotten thing is the voltage controller NCP4206 itself! its rated for a maximum operating temperature of 85C and again no way to measure the temperature!

Please guys PLAY SAFE!

ON AIR MAX VOLTAGE: 1.212v + 0.025 (+-) 0.006v = 1.24v(+-)
Keep the fan high and dont let temps go over 70/75C and even this is with a pinch of salt! thumb.gif""_


----------



## TrevorR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> How'd you get it for that much?


It was on clearance at Microcenter for 899.99 and they were running 25% off on all clearance GPUs.


----------



## ondoy

how did a titan x became a clearance gpu ?


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrevorR*
> 
> It was on clearance at Microcenter for 899.99 and they were running 25% off on all clearance GPUs.


Yeah seriously... Clearance on a Titan X? It's only 2 months old. I got my Titan X SLI for $918 and 927. That's with a 10% discount.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrevorR*
> 
> New to this forum. Picked one up a couple days ago to replace my 980s in SLI.


Amazing price!

Too bad the MC near me closed down a few years ago.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> how did a titan x became a clearance gpu ?


The only explanation is that the release of the 980 Ti is imminent.


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *murkok5*
> 
> Dying Light Titan X 4K maximum settings memory consumption 5700 mb
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


It will use 7gb if you edit the video config file.

The first patched lowered the settings.. you can edit a config file and set shadowmapsize and spotshadowmapsize to 8192.. and change the view distance to 10. The patch nerfed the max view distance to 2.60 when using the in game settings.

https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=384071464


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> The only explanation is that the release of the 980 Ti is imminent.


Or that it was a mistake of some sort. There is no indication that the Titan X is on clearance at MC. I'm about 80 miles from one, and I'd drive there today to get a deal like that on a second T-X. I checked their web site, they have 4 EVGA cards in stock at full price, but no mention of a clearance sale, even in the clearance section of the web site.


----------



## spacin9

My guess is he's an insider who took advantage of an open box item combined with an open box sale. I'm sure Josh is a friend, if you read the receipt. I bet the manager didn't know. Or the whole thing is shens. Even if he just got a lucky deal, if the manager was paying attention, I don't think this "sale" would have happened.

sour grapes on me. boo hoo.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> OK Thanks JP, so please correct me if I'm off-base here. As all cards are currently coded for a maximum voltage of 1.281V. So does that mean running at the lower setting of 1.274V is fine for 24/7 use or is that pushing the card too much and decreasing it's lifespan? Ie. a lower setting of say 1.250V is more desirable???


But not all bios will deliver 1.274v, which is what 1.281v esults in when under load... And load current, not idle voltage is all that really matters in generating heat.

The question you are asking - on Overclock.net, not Safevoltage.net BTW - can only be answered one way: on the stock bios using vendor-authorized tools to control the card's settings, if your card blows up like some might suggest - it's a defective card. Period. Only pilot error an end user can introduce in that setting is very poor air flow and IMO, Poor PC build know how.

If you want your cards to last well past the warranty, you should not overclock (anything)









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Amazing price!
> 
> Too bad the MC near me closed down a few years ago.


Lol -
I think this is why many MC outlets have pretty poor balance sheets.
But i do like their prices.


----------



## TrevorR

.....Jumping to conclusions.....

I've bought several 980s from this particular MC for about $360 + tax over the past several months to include this Titan X I got a couple days ago.

What do all of the cards have in common? They were all open box including this Titan x. Except that the Titan X card was still sealed in the anti-static bag, it was just open box because the seal on box was broken. Manager stated that it was probably a guy who had buyers remorse for paying a ridiculous price for the GPU. This MC has a high amount of returns and they do 25% off open box or clearance GPUs and 50% off open box or clearance motherboards. My Sabertooth Z97 mark 1 motherbaord was 80 something dollars... I don't know the manager but when he saw that I was picking up the Titan X he said I was extremely lucky and that 25% off applied to all his open box GPUs regardless of what they are. We even had a conversation and he was saying that even at the price I paid, the card was overpriced.. Lol.

I just got lucky that some guy changed his mind and returned the card to this particular store without even opening it.


----------



## spacin9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrevorR*
> 
> .....Jumping to conclusions.....
> 
> I've bought several 980s from this particular MC for about $360 + tax over the past several months to include this Titan X I got a couple days ago.
> 
> What do all of the cards have in common? They were all open box including this Titan x. Except that the Titan X card was still sealed in the anti-static bag, it was just open box because the seal on box was broken. Manager stated that it was probably a guy who had buyers remorse for paying a ridiculous price for the GPU. This MC has a high amount of returns and they do 25% off open box or clearance GPUs and 50% off open box or clearance motherboards. My Sabertooth Z97 mark 1 motherbaord was 80 something dollars... I don't know the manager but when he saw that I was picking up the Titan X he said I was extremely lucky and that 25% off applied to all his open box GPUs regardless of what they are.
> 
> I just got lucky that some guy changed his mind and returned the card to this particular store without even opening it.


That's a lot of deals you get. What I don't understand is... these deals are awesome. Why aren't staff buying them up and ebay-ing them? See it only makes sense if you have an inside track. Or your Microcenter employee staff is full of really stupid dudes.


----------



## TrevorR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> That's a lot of deals you get. What I don't understand is... these deals are awesome. Why aren't staff buying them up and ebay-ing them? See it only makes sense if you have an inside track. Or your Microcenter employee staff is full of really stupid dudes.


I don't know, I saw the Titan X on the MC website as open box and knew about the sale so I reserved it and went to go pick it up. The manager told me that he bought his 980s from returns and that many of his employees did as well. I don't have an inside track, I wish i did though because I've been buying their 970s and 980s and reselling them on craigslist for a decent profit I only get like $30 per GPU. They even came with Witcher 3 keys.

Would you like me to take a picture of the sign that says 25% off clearance and open box GPUs and 50% off clearance and open box motherboards? Because I think you're accusing me of "stealing" when in reality, if you do a google search, there have been other microcenters that have done the same type of sale.....


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> But not all bios will deliver 1.274v, which is what 1.281v esults in when under load... And load current, not idle voltage is all that really matters in generating heat.
> 
> The question you are asking - on Overclock.net, not Safevoltage.net BTW - can only be answered one way: on the stock bios using vendor-authorized tools to control the card's settings, if your card blows up like some might suggest - it's a defective card. Period. Only pilot error an end user can introduce in that setting is very poor air flow and IMO, Poor PC build know how.
> 
> If you want your cards to last well past the warranty, you should not overclock (anything)


I Googled Safevoltage.net just for fun, but apparently the website does not exist!!!! LOLLLLLZZZZZZZZZZZ









I was just trying to get a few opinions from some of the more qualified members based on their past experiences., but thank you for your advice!!!


----------



## spacin9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrevorR*
> 
> I don't know, I saw the Titan X on the MC website as open box and knew about the sale so I reserved it and went to go pick it up. The manager told me that he bought his 980s from returns and that many of his employees did as well. I don't have an inside track, I wish i did though because I've been buying their 970s and 980s and reselling them on craigslist for a decent profit I only get like $30 per GPU. They even came with Witcher 3 keys.
> 
> Would you like me to take a picture of the sign that says 25% off clearance and open box GPUs and 50% off clearance and open box motherboards? Because I think you're accusing me of "stealing" when in reality, if you do a google search, there have been other microcenters that have done the same type of sale.....


I'm not accusing you of stealing, I'm accusing you of being unreasonably lucky. But more power to ya bud.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> I Googled Safevoltage.net just for fun, but apparently the website does not exist!!!! LOLLLLLZZZZZZZZZZZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just trying to get a few opinions from some of the more qualified members based on their past experiences., but thank you for your advice!!!


Lolz









I never did Google it... I should have just in case one actually existed.









Basically, if you can control the heat (on the entire card - the GPU is the easiest IMO), the voltages we have access to are not likely to harm the cards with normal (hard gaming) use.


----------



## TrevorR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> I'm not accusing you of stealing, I'm accusing you of being unreasonably lucky. But more power to ya bud.


Jk lol, I did "steal" it!

Question about overxlocking, there's like 700 pages to go through and that's too much to scan through but is +200 on core clock and +300 mem on stock voltage the consensus on a reasonable OC? On stock the temps reached 81 Celsius so based on that these cards don't OC well?


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Yeah seriously... Clearance on a Titan X? It's only 2 months old. I got my Titan X SLI for $918 and 927. That's with a 10% discount.


$1330 here - welcome to Europe








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> I am seen a lot of questions related to that recently and while I am replying to your post is not necessarily for you mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was not able to find a post where someone (Opt33 it was you?) give a brief and very accurate response to that with a list of scenarios: A) never oced, never overvolt but card die; B) oced the crap out of it and used for 2 years card never die; an so on. If anyone remember that please post a link to it. No one can assure that mate. Anything above the regular core voltage is fair game. Nothing might happen but you can pop a choke or vrm section a few days afterward. I think the card is robust and considering with have been pushing the card pretty hard since launch with no fail so far do to that is a good sign (or have we have one and I missed?). I also think this reminder from Occamrazor in the old titan club is a good read for some here:
> _
> "No air cooler has the capacity to dissipate the heat load out of the VRM area when OC with overvoltage! And you cannot know the VRM´s temps, only do an estimate calculation based on your power draw! HEAT KILLS!
> Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. It may be a sustained cooking. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
> Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit.
> Another forgotten thing is the voltage controller NCP4206 itself! its rated for a maximum operating temperature of 85C and again no way to measure the temperature!
> 
> Please guys PLAY SAFE!
> 
> ON AIR MAX VOLTAGE: 1.212v + 0.025 (+-) 0.006v = 1.24v(+-)_


This is interesting. I am not an expert, but it does sort of make sense. While the core itself could be fine, the other parts of the card might suffer. I'm wondering if a full backplate for watercooling from say - EK would help with the VRM temps? Would be interesting to see what others think.


----------



## Jpmboy

it seems that folks are really worried about killing their cards. You will, if you fail to cool it properly (and they are designed to work as an aircooled card in a PC case, Or if you modify the controls (hard or soft) operating it outside the design specs. If you do the later, ... then you are probably not asking the questions. Otherwise, if you are very worried about harming your card in a way not covered by the product warranty, you really should not overclock it much at all. And certainly do not flash to a modified bios which then operates it outside the design and intended use case.

The quote Gabe posted is somewhat the "safe-harbor" strain, is not written directly about the TX since it does not use that buck controller as noted. (it is using the NPC8114 unfortunately.. the NPC4206 can be accessed with I2C commands and the TX could be voltage unlocked like the OG titan







giving access to ANY voltage, so Sky's warning is absolutely appropriate)


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

I hear ya JP, I think that what's considered a 'SAFE' OC and 'SAFE' voltages can be a bit subjective. As it is somewhat down to personal opinion and personal experience too. I also know that a lot of people will ask the "what is the 'SAFE' question" over and over, I was just trying to get some feedback from people who have a lot more experience at tweaking settings and modding BIOS etc. So that I know that I am not pushing my cards too hard and working within the limits considered to be acceptable, based on others experiences.

Plus due to the high cost of these bad boys many peeps are concerned about damaging their investments, so there is an element of caution there as well. How some people have cut up and modded their newly acquired cards baffles me, but hey each to their own! But as always it's proceed at your own risk and if it all goes wrong, there is only one person to blame!!!









And once again thanks for the advice +Rep to ya dude!!!


----------



## jeff1304

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it seems that folks are really worried about killing their cards. You will, if you fail to cool it properly (and they are designed to work as an aircooled card in a PC case, Or if you modify the controls (hard or soft) operating it outside the design specs. If you do the later, ... then you are probably not asking the questions. Otherwise, if you are very worried about harming your card in a way not covered by the product warranty, you really should not overclock it much at all. And certainly do not flash to a modified bios which then operates it outside the design and intended use case.
> 
> The quote Gabe posted is somewhat the "safe-harbor" strain, is not written directly about the TX since it does not use that buck controller as noted. (it is using the NPC8114 unfortunately.. the NPC4206 can be accessed with I2C commands and the TX could be voltage unlocked like the OG titan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> giving access to ANY voltage, so Sky's warning is absolutely appropriate)


thankfully I have a evga superclocked card so I am alright aslong as I don't replace the bios. I just wish I could increase the voltage more than 125mv or whatever the max is on precision x


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> I hear ya JP, I think that what's considered a 'SAFE' OC and 'SAFE' voltages can be a bit subjective. As it is somewhat down to personal opinion and personal experience too. I also know that a lot of people will ask the "what is the 'SAFE' question" over and over, I was just trying to get some feedback from people who have a lot more experience at tweaking settings and modding BIOS etc. So that I know that I am not pushing my cards too hard and working within the limits considered to be acceptable, based on others experiences.
> 
> Plus due to the high cost of these bad boys many peeps are concerned about damaging their investments, so there is an element of caution there as well. *How some people have cut up and modded their newly acquired cards baffles me*, but hey each to their own! But as always it's proceed at your own risk and if it all goes wrong, there is only one person to blame!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And once again thanks for the advice +Rep to ya dude!!!


Oh - I agree 100% ! The "fabrication" of a frankenTitan is well beyond by courage with a dremel tool and soldering iron.








Enjoy the card(s), it really is a landmark card.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeff1304*
> 
> thankfully I have a evga superclocked card so I am alright aslong as I don't replace the bios. I just wish I could increase the voltage more than 125mv or whatever the max is on precision x


EVGA RMA/Warranty is the best... and very tolerant of users.


----------



## Beasthunt

I know i'm going to get laughed at or railed for saying this but i'm thinking about getting one of these bad boys just for 1080p gaming. The 970 cannot max everything at 1080/60 and the price/performance of the 980 is not justifiable to get the 980, specially since some 970s can be OC'd to the 980. The R9 295x2 would be the next logical step for me but AMD drivers and heat has me weary. I like the idea of plugging this monster into a rig and not worrying about a thing for a few years to come. I have watched Jayz2cents video at least 4 times over the past few weeks....lol.

The 980ti might be my sweet spot for 1080/60 full settings and some 1440 (DSR) but as it seems, I think the Titan X is the go to card for my needs. I've had a laptop for the last 3 years and it's been great but as I become more and more of a PC gamer, anything under 60 fps isn't working for me.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beasthunt*
> 
> I know i'm going to get laughed at or railed for saying this but i'm thinking about getting one of these bad boys just for 1080p gaming. The 970 cannot max everything at 1080/60 and the price/performance of the 980 is not justifiable to get the 980, specially since some 970s can be OC'd to the 980. The R9 295x2 would be the next logical step for me but AMD drivers and heat has me weary. I like the idea of plugging this monster into a rig and not worrying about a thing for a few years to come. I have watched Jayz2cents video at least 4 times over the past few weeks....lol.
> 
> The 980ti might be my sweet spot for 1080/60 full settings and some 1440 (DSR) but as it seems, I think the Titan X is the go to card for my needs. I've had a laptop for the last 3 years and it's been great but as I become more and more of a PC gamer, anything under 60 fps isn't working for me.


Better just wait for that 980ti... it's probable that the VRAM capacity is going to be the only difference, and 12GB is really silly for games in 1080p


----------



## PinzaC55

The Titan X is insanely powerful. There's nothing like overkill and you won't be disappointed.


----------



## deadwidesmile

*quietly continues to game at 1080p on his TX while planning to purchase another...*


----------



## Beasthunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> *quietly continues to game at 1080p on his TX while planning to purchase another...*


Ha!!! Nice.


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Amazing price!
> 
> Too bad the MC near me closed down a few years ago.


That's probably a good thing, wouldn't want you to get anymore tx's









Safe voltage discussion is subjective and will vary on a case by case basis, If you stick to the generally acceptable voltages* for air and water discussed on here regularly you shouldn't have any issues. Reduce the risk and only run higher voltage when you're benching or gaming, make use of px/ab profiles for this. There's no reason to run heightened voltage 24/7 unless you plan to game or bench 24/7.

Still waiting on TigerDirect for TX no.2 which is coming in stock today or tomorrow, should put my AX860 to the test. Very excited and can't wait to start benching, watch out top 20 2x sli firestrike extreme









*1.25v Air & 1.28v H20


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> The Titan X is insanely powerful. There's nothing like overkill and you won't be disappointed.


Overkill is glorious. I am now running 2 Titan X's at 3440x1440. Cards are boosting to 1291MHz on the EVGA SuperClock bios. My first card I have fitted with an EVGA All-In-One cooler, and my second card will be fitted with one tomorrow when the cooler gets here.

Having ALL of my games locked at 60fps with MAX graphics settings and NEVER dipping below it is absolutely amazing.

As far as overclocking the cards goes - I'd be curious to see how much the percentage of performance increase is from say 1291MHz with no voltage increase vs 1400Mhz and 1500MHz. I bet we are talking 5-10fps at most. Totally not worth it on a $1000 card IMO.

BTW: I ordered my EVGA All-in-one cooler from Amazon.com. When I placed the order they told me to expect delivery from June 7th to July 3rd. The next day I got a notification that the cooler will be delivered by May 18th. I ordered mine from Amazon.com after a user over on HardForum posted a similar story. So, those of you waiting on it to come back in stock on EVGA's website might want to just order from amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-Hybrid-GeForce-Cooling-400-HY-H980-B1/dp/B00V9BX1GO/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1431909086&sr=8-2&keywords=gtx+980+hybrid


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> Overkill is glorious. I am now running 2 Titan X's at 3440x1440. Cards are boosting to 1291MHz on the EVGA SuperClock bios. My first card I have fitted with an EVGA All-In-One cooler, and my second card will be fitted with one tomorrow when the cooler gets here.
> 
> Having ALL of my games locked at 60fps with MAX graphics settings and NEVER dipping below it is absolutely amazing.
> 
> As far as overclocking the cards goes - I'd be curious to see how much the percentage of performance increase is from say 1291MHz with no voltage increase vs 1400Mhz and 1500MHz. I bet we are talking 5-10fps at most. Totally not worth it on a $1000 card IMO.
> 
> BTW: I ordered my EVGA All-in-one cooler from Amazon.com. When I placed the order they told me to expect delivery from June 7th to July 3rd. The next day I got a notification that the cooler will be delivered by May 18th. I ordered mine from Amazon.com after a user over on HardForum posted a similar story. So, those of you waiting on it to come back in stock on EVGA's website might want to just order from amazon.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-Hybrid-GeForce-Cooling-400-HY-H980-B1/dp/B00V9BX1GO/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1431909086&sr=8-2&keywords=gtx+980+hybrid


Going from 1328Mhz boost to 1532Mhz boost I gain 15 average FPS and 12 minimum FPS. On a single TX. In Shadow of Mordor with max settings 2560x1440


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> Going from 1328Mhz boost to 1532Mhz boost I gain 15 average FPS and 12 minimum FPS. On a single TX. In Shadow of Mordor with max settings 2560x1440


what was the FPS at 1328MHz? if you were already at like 80fps average, IMO not worth risking the card for 95fps. This is assuming 60hz monitor, if it's a 144/120hz, different story.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> Going from 1328Mhz boost to 1532Mhz boost I gain 15 average FPS and 12 minimum FPS. On a single TX. In Shadow of Mordor with max settings 2560x1440


I've tried that benchmark as well. The scores fluctuate too much for me. How many times did you run the benchmark?

I settled on a 24/7 profile for my TX. 1424Mhz core, 8Ghz vram @1.168v..... return the TX and wait for 980 TI/390x??? Kinda bored already...


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I've tried that benchmark as well. The scores fluctuate too much for me. How many times did you run the benchmark?
> 
> I settled on a 24/7 profile for my TX. 1414Mhz core, 8.2Ghz vram @1.168v..... return the TX and wait for 980 TI/390x??? Kinda bored already...


Bored? Go play some games, lol. Or get a second Titan X. Why would you return a perfectly fine video card that will destroy any game out there?

I wont be upgrading anything in my rig until end of 2016 or early 2017 at this point. That second Titan X I just installed put me at that point of "Gaming Bliss" where everything just runs amazingly well.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> Bored? Go play some games, lol. Or get a second Titan X. Why would you return a perfectly fine video card that will destroy any game out there?
> 
> I wont be upgrading anything in my rig until end of 2016 or early 2017 at this point. That second Titan X I just installed put me at that point of "Gaming Bliss" where everything just runs amazingly well.


I'm kinda bored in regards to overclocking this card. Very curious about the 390x. That HDM tho.....

BTW, I have too many games to play at the moment and I'm eagerly awaiting The Witcher 3 as well as Arkham Knight. I'm positive the TX will destroy them both.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> what was the FPS at 1328MHz? if you were already at like 80fps average, IMO not worth risking the card for 95fps. This is assuming 60hz monitor, if it's a 144/120hz, different story.


144hz monitor. 85fps at 1328 and 100fps at 1532.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I've tried that benchmark as well. The scores fluctuate too much for me. How many times did you run the benchmark?
> 
> I settled on a 24/7 profile for my TX. 1414Mhz core, 8.2Ghz vram @1.168v..... return the TX and wait for 980 TI/390x??? Kinda bored already...


Really? I don't get much fluctuation at all when running that bench. However I ran it 5 times on each clock setting. Those are the average results for each, on my system. And why would you step down to a 980 Ti? Just because you're bored? I wouldn't submit myself to potential vram limit issues they may be more prevalent sooner than later.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Let's all be real. the majority of us will be kicking the Titan X to the curb as soon as Pascal is released. I'm more excited about that card than I was the original Titan.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Let's all be real. the majority of us will be kicking the Titan X to the curb as soon as Pascal is released. I'm more excited about that card than I was the original Titan.


Yeah probably so. But that's an entire year away.









Hell, I've got two 780 Ti's and a couple 670's sitting on the side over here I need to do something with. This Titan may join them next year.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> Yeah probably so. But that's an entire year away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, I've got two 780 Ti's and a couple 670's sitting on the side over here I need to do something with. This Titan may join them next year.


I've been debating setting up a display case and showing off my old GPU's in it. This hardware is a work of art, especially when the heatsink is removed.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Let's all be real. the majority of us will be kicking the Titan X to the curb as soon as Pascal is released. I'm more excited about that card than I was the original Titan.


Majority... Woah? I'm keeping my SLI setup for a while. I can't be throwing $2300 away in cards and waterblocks


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> I've been debating setting up a display case and showing off my old GPU's in it. This hardware is a work of art, especially when the heatsink is removed.


They may be pretty interesting to see. Would be cool for sure. Could make for a good conversational piece when people come over. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Majority... Woah? I'm keeping my SLI setup for a while. I can't be throwing $2300 away in cards and waterblocks


Oh yes you can and yes you will! You'll be able to get around $1000 for both TXs and that SHOULD be enough to get you a Pascal Titan. Nvidia recently stated that Pascal will be 10x faster than a TX. Probably BS but if it's 5x better I'm all in!


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Oh yes you can and yes you will! You'll be able to get around $1000 for both TXs and that SHOULD be enough to get you a Pascal Titan. Nvidia recently stated that Pascal will be 10x faster than a TX. Probably BS but if it's 5x better I'm all in!


The 10x faster thing isn't for pure performance. I forget what the clarification was, it was to do with one aspect of the card vs. Maxwell.

For me personally, I would like to skip Pascal. I need to start spacing my GPU upgrades apart so I can get back to the MASSIVE upgrades and tangible performance boosts. Going from 7970 to 290X to 970 SLI to 295X2 to Titan X SLI was a boost in performance but I am sure I could have skipped 290X, 970 SLI, 295X2 and gone from 7970 to Titan X SLI.

I think I might create a guideline rule of waiting a GPU generation before upgrading again and then only upgrading once in that GPU family period. (No 290X to 970 or 295X2 upgrades).


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> The 10x faster thing isn't for pure performance. I forget what the clarification was, it was to do with one aspect of the card vs. Maxwell.
> 
> For me personally, I would like to skip Pascal. I need to start spacing my GPU upgrades apart so I can get back to the MASSIVE upgrades and tangible performance boosts. Going from 7970 to 290X to 970 SLI to 295X2 to Titan X SLI was a boost in performance but I am sure I could have skipped 290X, 970 SLI, 295X2 and gone from 7970 to Titan X SLI.
> 
> I think I might create a guideline rule of waiting a GPU generation before upgrading again and then only upgrading once in that GPU family period. (No 290X to 970 or 295X2 upgrades).


I don't expect it to be 10x faster or even 5x faster. I'm thinking the Pascal flagship should equal 2 Titan X's. Otherwise it's kind of a disappointment in my eyes.

What are you folks running as a 24/7 OC? I backed off the 8.2Ghz vram since it's overkill. I'll settle for 1424Mhz/8Ghz at stock volts.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I don't expect it to be 10x faster or even 5x faster. I'm thinking the Pascal flagship should equal 2 Titan X's. Otherwise it's kind of a disappointment in my eyes.
> 
> What are you folks running as a 24/7 OC? I backed off the 8.2Ghz vram since it's overkill. I'll settle for 1424Mhz/8Ghz at stock volts.


I'm at 1291MHz, 7GHZ vram. But I am running 2 Titan X's. They eat thru all my games, no point overclocking. Having this much GPU power and having them be completely silent is amazing (I have the EVGA All-in-one coolers installed, second card will be getting the AIO treatment tomorrow).

Maybe later this year or early next year I will push my cards if need be, but I imagine I am set for quite a while. Can't wait for Witcher 3









Pascal will be interesting. It's been far too long since we have seen a GPU process reduction. We've been on 28nm since March 2012. 3 years, it will be 4 by the time Pascal launches. I think we are in for quite a bit of a performance boost. Pascal is a brand new architecture too.

I suspect Nvidia will pull me in with some new fangled feature that I "can't live without".


----------



## Ascendor81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I don't expect it to be 10x faster or even 5x faster. I'm thinking the Pascal flagship should equal 2 Titan X's. Otherwise it's kind of a disappointment in my eyes.
> 
> What are you folks running as a 24/7 OC? I backed off the 8.2Ghz vram since it's overkill. I'll settle for 1424Mhz/8Ghz at stock volts.


Asus GTX Titan X - Cyclops 1.281V custom BIOS - 1489Mhz/7.6Ghz - GTX 980 Hybrid AIO Cooler - Max temp 56c. Second card arrives on Friday, backplate in 2 days, still waiting for shipment on the second EVGA AIO cooler.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jscheema*
> 
> Asus GTX Titan X - Cyclops 1.281V custom BIOS - 1489Mhz/7.6Ghz - GTX 980 Hybrid AIO Cooler - Max temp 56c.


Is that your top stable speed?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> I'm at 1291MHz, 7GHZ vram. But I am running 2 Titan X's. They eat thru all my games, no point overclocking. Having this much GPU power and having them be completely silent is amazing (I have the EVGA All-in-one coolers installed, second card will be getting the AIO treatment tomorrow).
> 
> Maybe later this year or early next year I will push my cards if need be, but I imagine I am set for quite a while. Can't wait for Witcher 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pascal will be interesting. It's been far too long since we have seen a GPU process reduction. We've been on 28nm since March 2012. 3 years, it will be 4 by the time Pascal launches. I think we are in for quite a bit of a performance boost. Pascal is a brand new architecture too.
> 
> I suspect Nvidia will pull me in with some new fangled feature that I "can't live without".


I feel you on the stock speeds with 2 TX's. Really no point at all with those monsters. I'm itching for another but I have a gut feeling the 390x will be a beast. I feel like supporting AMD like the old days when they were on top.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I feel you on the stock speeds with 2 TX's. Really no point at all with those monsters. I'm itching for another but I have a gut feeling the 390x will be a beast. I feel like supporting AMD like the old days when they were on top.


I hate to bring this up in this thread as it has a tendency to turn ugly. But: I won't go back to AMD with Nvidia pushing GameWorks as hard as they are.

So 390X might be faster than the Titan X, but as soon as you turn on GameWorks features that performance advantage is probably going to be lost.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Oh yes you can and yes you will! You'll be able to get around $1000 for both TXs and that SHOULD be enough to get you a Pascal Titan. Nvidia recently stated that Pascal will be 10x faster than a TX. Probably BS but if it's 5x better I'm all in!


Very true. And good point exactly. My 6GB 780 paid for one TX and waterblock with some cash in pocket. I'm going to keep these GPU's for 3 years then upgrade.


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Very true. And good point exactly. My 6GB 780 paid for one TX and waterblock with some cash in pocket. I'm going to keep these GPU's for 3 years then upgrade.


Maybe invest in a 5960x







You know you want to.


----------



## GPat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JakeAlmighty*
> 
> I'm using the same case, but I haven't put my water loop in yet. (be a few months yet)
> 
> What exact rads are you using, and where was the clearance issue with the top front bay? (I've been told that some 360mm rads will fit in the front and some won't - I'd like to leave the top bay in if possible.)


Im using the EK 360 XT rad at the top and the EK 240 XT rad on the front. The issue was not with the 360 XT at the top, albeit you will lose the ability to use the upper slot in your bay anyway - maybe you can still use the lower one but you will have to measure - I didnt need it anyway. Although it "seems" that there is space enough left.

The issue I had was placing the 240 XT rad at the front. I wanted to use the two front upper fan slots, leaving the lower one free to have my loop drain hanging there. This was not possible due to the bay interfering with the rad - for like 0.5 - 1 cm at the top. So my option was to install it on the the two lower fan slots, meaning my drain would be at the top of the rad under the bay - not the ideal place (actually unusable). So I opted to remove the bay and place the rad how I initially wanted it to be, and have my loop drain nicely sitting at the bottom. Another option is to do the 240 XT rad on the bottom of the case, which I probably would have done instead where it not that im still stuck with 2 hard drives - once I replace them with a 1GB SSD, I may move the front rad to the bottom and re-install the corsair fans at the front.

For the 360 XT you should be ok if you go for pull fans;if you do push you will lose your bay slots anyway but that will work too without taking out the bay. I opted for pull since my res is fairly close to the rad - dont want to block my pump/res fill slot.


----------



## deadwidesmile

My wife doesn't _completely_ understand... I did get a, "That's really cool!" from her tho. So, I'm counting that as a win.

Now, to sneak in another Titan X some how...


----------



## Klunt Bumskrint

Guys with 2 Titan X's, what's your gpu usage like in games?


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> Maybe invest in a 5960x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know you want to.


In December I'm going to be getting a Caselabs SMA8. So I may upgrade to a 5930k


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> In December I'm going to be getting a Caselabs SMA8. So I may upgrade to a 5930k


Hi, I'm Deadwidesmile. And I fully endorse this course of action.


----------



## mistax

was gonna buy 2x 970 for sli and then i walked out with a titan X. =D


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klunt Bumskrint*
> 
> Guys with 2 Titan X's, what's your gpu usage like in games?


If I let the frame rate run wild = 95-99% usage. I usually run with either vsync on or capping the fps at 60 though


----------



## deadwidesmile

I found playing Shadow of Mordor in DSR 1440p I get around 90% GPU usage and around 90fps average.

Honestly, I've held off on any real gaming until Witcher3 ruins my marriage.


----------



## deadwidesmile

At running the risk of flooding this poor thread with Johnny Cash's face, does anyone else experience a buzz from their TX?

I notice it most recently and really only while gaming or benching.


----------



## ssgwright

thanks to Jpmboy's bios I'm now ranked 32 for Firestrike Ultra:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4850791

1542/4000


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fwdkiller*
> 
> printscreen really lmao do i wanna capture 3 screens cause thats what its gonna do, this took me 3 seconds and you want me to go through all this mess of cropping. Dude get real Don't comment i feel like slapping the crap out of yah.


@Jpmboy said "use "prntscrn" *OR SNIPPING TOOL*", I use multiple screens and snipping tool works DUDE, grow up.


----------



## murkok5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> It will use 7gb if you edit the video config file.
> 
> The first patched lowered the settings.. you can edit a config file and set shadowmapsize and spotshadowmapsize to 8192.. and change the view distance to 10. The patch nerfed the max view distance to 2.60 when using the in game settings.
> 
> https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=384071464


And the details where the file is?


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> In December I'm going to be getting a Caselabs SMA8. So I may upgrade to a 5930k


Very nice, should be a good build









Still refreshing my inbox every hour waiting for that email from TigerDirect, my backplate from the motherland that I ordered on Friday got here today lol. I need it here now for benching


----------



## Klunt Bumskrint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> I found playing Shadow of Mordor in DSR 1440p I get around 90% GPU usage and around 90fps average.
> 
> Honestly, I've held off on any real gaming until Witcher3 ruins my marriage.


How you getting dsr in sli, mine doesn't work?

I think my second card is hitting the voltage limit and affecting the frames because of the very low ASIC (59%). I get around 80% usage at the most in games. It's really bothering me.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klunt Bumskrint*
> 
> How you getting dsr in sli, mine doesn't work?
> 
> I think my second card is hitting the voltage limit and affecting the frames because of the very low ASIC (59%). I get around 80% usage at the most in games. It's really bothering me.


I don't think it works with G-Sync, but does otherwise. I used it with my 780 Ti's in SLI without any problems.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> I don't think it works with G-Sync, but does otherwise. I used it with my 780 Ti's in SLI without any problems.


You can have 2 out of 3 features with Nvidia current state of drivers.

Features Gsync / SLI / DSR.
Gsync + SLI , no DSR.
Gsync + DSR, no SLI.
DSR + SLI, no Gsync - infact monitor cannot be a gsync monitor at all - disabling gsync still will not work to enable DSR with SLI.

Its been that way for about 7 months so yeah .. doubt its going to change unfortunately.


----------



## G227

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> You can have 2 out of 3 features with Nvidia current state of drivers.
> 
> Features Gsync / SLI / DSR.
> Gsync + SLI , no DSR.
> Gsync + DSR, no SLI.
> DSR + SLI, no Gsync - infact monitor cannot be a gsync monitor at all - disabling gsync still will not work to enable DSR with SLI.
> 
> Its been that way for about 7 months so yeah .. doubt its going to change unfortunately.


That's a bummer - I was planning to get the second TX to try DSR at my Acer XB270HU but sacrificing gsync would be bad. And according to your post it wouldn't work at all. I'm assuming the same applies to ULMB (ultra low motion blur)?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> At running the risk of flooding this poor thread with Johnny Cash's face, does anyone else experience a buzz from their TX?
> 
> I notice it most recently and really only while gaming or benching.


I have posted about similar issue few pages back and was told that its normal (though one person here said they didn't experience it). Here is a recording so you can compare - it happens when the card gets under load (i.e. benching/gaming).


----------



## kzinti1

1st, I haven't read through this entire thread, so bear with me.
I read, somewhere, that there is a correlation between the video cards memory and the computers system memory.
Is this true? I have my 2 cards in SLi, of course, and they sometimes crash for no apparent reason.
My testing computer http://valid.canardpc.com/wsuvwp has only 8GB of system memory.
This computer is the one that I use to check out hardware before it's added to a new build.
The build that these cards are going into has 16GB of DDR4-2800MHz Corsair Dominator Platinum memory.
As an aside, card 1 has an ASIC of 67.8, while the 2nd card has an ASIC of 79.7, if that even matters.
One card also runs much more hot than the other. I think I'll find, when I strip these cards for their water-blocks, that the hot running card didn't have its TIM properly applied.
Are my cards being limited by the 8 GB system memory in my test computer, and that's what is causing random crashes?
If so, will they operate better with the 16GB system memory in the new build? Does the new build need another 4 pack of memory, bringing it to a total of 32GB of DDR-4 2800GHz system memory?
The new build has an Intel 5960X cpu as well as a new Intel 750 Series SSD mounted in a PCIe x4 slot as a boot drive.
I still have a ways to go to finish this new build and was just wondering if my new Titan X's have been handicapped from the start and whether they'll perform better in the new build.
TIA,
k1

I almost forgot. I'm using Afterburner 4.0 and the voltage is locked with it in my GPU's.
I'm awaiting the new Afterburner 4.1.1 which is supposed to have the voltage unlocked.


----------



## GPat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klunt Bumskrint*
> 
> How you getting dsr in sli, mine doesn't work?
> 
> I think my second card is hitting the voltage limit and affecting the frames because of the very low ASIC (59%). I get around 80% usage at the most in games. It's really bothering me.


DSR works fine with SLI (turn off gsync). I would say the higher the resolution, the better the gpu usage. Varies from game to game though.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> That's a bummer - I was planning to get the second TX to try DSR at my Acer XB270HU but sacrificing gsync would be bad. And according to your post it wouldn't work at all. I'm assuming the same applies to ULMB (ultra low motion blur)?
> I have posted about similar issue few pages back and was told that its normal (though one person here said they didn't experience it). Here is a recording so you can compare - it happens when the card gets under load (i.e. benching/gaming).


I have that monitor ( XB270HU ) and a Rog Swift and neither works in DSR with SLI on. Yes its a total bummer as really the two technologies should be a match made in heaven but something tells me there is a hardware issue that cannot be solved around this, i'm picking the caching of the frames on the gsync monitor has something to do with it. If it was an easy fix it would have been done months ago.

The cases where DSR would be nice (the swift especially) you need the horsepower of the 2nd card , without it you don't have the grunt apart from medium detail 3d games.

So yeah its pretty limited where it can actually visually help ..

I think the only game i've actually used DSR on (as i had enough horsepower) extensively is Ori in the blind forest running 4k DSR to 1440p in 3d vision no less, so thats 120hz 4k effectively !! but yeah a largely 2.5d platformer lol - no exactly what you want dsr for. That gpu load pegged 80% usage on a 1620mhz overclocked titan X however.


----------



## GPat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1*
> 
> 1st, I haven't read through this entire thread, so bear with me.
> I read, somewhere, that there is a correlation between the video cards memory and the computers system memory.
> Is this true? I have my 2 cards in SLi, of course, and they sometimes crash for no apparent reason.
> My testing computer http://valid.canardpc.com/wsuvwp has only 8GB of system memory.
> This computer is the one that I use to check out hardware before it's added to a new build.
> The build that these cards are going into has 16GB of DDR4-2800MHz Corsair Dominator Platinum memory.
> As an aside, card 1 has an ASIC of 67.8, while the 2nd card has an ASIC of 79.7, if that even matters.
> One card also runs much more hot than the other. I think I'll find, when I strip these cards for their water-blocks, that the hot running card didn't have its TIM properly applied.
> Are my cards being limited by the 8 GB system memory in my test computer, and that's what is causing random crashes?
> If so, will they operate better with the 16GB system memory in the new build? Does the new build need another 4 pack of memory, bringing it to a total of 32GB of DDR-4 2800GHz system memory?
> The new build has an Intel 5960X cpu as well as a new Intel 750 Series SSD mounted in a PCIe x4 slot as a boot drive.
> I still have a ways to go to finish this new build and was just wondering if my new Titan X's have been handicapped from the start and whether they'll perform better in the new build.
> TIA,
> k1
> 
> I almost forgot. I'm using Afterburner 4.0 and the voltage is locked with it in my GPU's.
> I'm awaiting the new Afterburner 4.1.1 which is supposed to have the voltage unlocked.


The 32 GB RAM requirements where posted by mistake on the nvidia website. You are perfectly fine with 16GB; I have 16 GB myself and I have my pagefile disabled - never ran into any issues since years. 8 GB I would not recommend; opt for 16 GB; 32 GB is a nice to have if budget allows it, just dont expect it will give you any performance gains in gaming - it may in fact slightly limit your cpu overclocking ability.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GPat*
> 
> The 32 GB RAM requirements where posted by mistake on the nvidia website. You are perfectly fine with 16GB; I have 16 GB myself and I have my pagefile disabled - never ran into any issues since years. 8 GB I would not recommend; opt for 16 GB; 32 GB is a nice to have if budget allows it, just dont expect it will give you any performance gains in gaming - it may in fact slightly limit your cpu overclocking ability.


Increasing ram doesnt limit ure cpu overclocking ability for sandybridge n above.
Uncore is not locked.


----------



## GPat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Increasing ram doesnt limit ure cpu overclocking ability for sandybridge n above.
> Uncore is not locked.


I was aware that a lot of ram can decrease stability slightly even for sandybridge. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GPat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Increasing ram doesnt limit ure cpu overclocking ability for sandybridge n above.
> Uncore is not locked.
> 
> 
> 
> I was aware that a lot of ram can decrease stability slightly even for sandybridge. Correct me if I'm wrong.
Click to expand...

Having more memory sticks running can require you to have more voltage on the memory controller. If you're temperature limited, this will limit how much more voltage you are able to apply to your CPU to get stable.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## ciccoman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ciccoman*
> 
> This is the reply...


Quote:


> Your Question:
> Thanks for the reply.
> The graphic card part Numbers is 12G-P4-2999-KR .
> Bye.
> 
> Your Answer:
> Hello,
> please register the card to your EVGA Account and confirm the S/N then we will send you the requested BIOS.
> Regards,


Can someone please help me?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fwdkiller*
> 
> printscreen really lmao do i wanna capture 3 screens cause thats what its gonna do, this took me 3 seconds and you want me to go through all this mess of cropping. Dude get real Don't comment i feel like slapping the crap out of yah.


then use the snippin tool fool - if you know what it is







. and you ain't slappin anyone. 3 screens - too bad, that suks.


----------



## cowie

wiil you guys relax you are worse then me fighting on the interwebs (I kicked like 3 guys as5's last night I was like chuck Norris)
ok ok where be a good bios for sub zero ?I tied them all made my own and still not worth it to bother









any one find a hard mod for voltage?


----------



## Beasthunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> wiil you guys relax you are worse then me fighting on the interwebs (I kicked like 3 guys as5's last night I was like chuck Norris)
> ok ok where be a good bios for sub zero ?I tied them all made my own and still not worth it to bother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any one find a hard mod for voltage?


Undefeated bro!!! No one will beat your record, ever.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> wiil you guys relax you are worse then me fighting on the interwebs (I kicked like 3 guys as5's last night I was like chuck Norris)
> ok ok where be a good bios for sub zero ?I tied them all made my own and still not worth it to bother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any one find a hard mod for voltage?


only hard mod is *here*.

this bios works fine at low temps.

cyclops3.zip 150k .zip file


lol - virtual tough guy.


----------



## cowie

oh yeah I am the internet tough guy...I have responses in 4 different languages









That is not a mod lol that's a molestation








I did try the Cyclops other bios this is not the same?
well no matter will look at it then try it what the heck
thanks


----------



## cowie

I quad post too


----------



## cowie

oh


----------



## cowie

jeez


----------



## SynchroSCP

Welp, back in the club...just ordered an EVGA SC Tx. Still have the EK block from the Asus card, not going to use the EK backplate though...will wait until the EVGA version is back in stock.

What components specifically on the back of the gpu get hot? the vrms directly behind the gpu and another to the right of the memory or the memory itself? Would it just be better to throw heatsinks on the hot components? On the Asus card the EK backplate was tough to get good contact and would get almost too hot to touch so I wonder if the EVGA version which is ventilated would work better. There is tons of airflow in my case so that won't be an issue.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> oh yeah I am the internet tough guy...I have responses in 4 different languages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is not a mod lol that's a molestation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did try the Cyclops other bios this is not the same?
> well no matter will look at it then try it what the heck
> thanks


it's a mod of the nvidia OEM bios... very close to the cyclops 1.281V bios, only changes are a slightly different power rail distribution. If you are "cross flashing" your card (vendor name change or bios kernel version change) the certs-bypassed nvflash will ask you to confirm the "mismatch" one extra time during the flash, and if that's the case, gotta do it by command line, not drag&drop. Instructions are in the OP.









a number of folks are using this bios.. including a couple of LN2 benchers. Enjoy!


----------



## Ayahuasca

New driver seems to be causing crashes and messing up my overclock when I alt tab out of games sometimes. Voltage and clocks increase.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> Having more memory sticks running can require you to have more voltage on the memory controller. If you're temperature limited, this will limit how much more voltage you are able to apply to your CPU to get stable.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GPat*
> 
> I was aware that a lot of ram can decrease stability slightly even for sandybridge. Correct me if I'm wrong.


Nope. Common assumption
Just enter ure rtls n iols correctly.
Ure overvolting to compensate wrong rtl/iol pairing.

Anything before x58 that assumption would be true.

Most mobos have better tracelines thanks to that intel tech n own ram vrm. As for imc its always the rtl/iol pairing.
It was apparent in x58 but there was lack of options till date for alot of mobos except for the high end tiers.
So dont worry about how much dimm ure populating.


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GPat*
> 
> The 32 GB RAM requirements where posted by mistake on the nvidia website. You are perfectly fine with 16GB; I have 16 GB myself and I have my pagefile disabled - never ran into any issues since years. 8 GB I would not recommend; opt for 16 GB; 32 GB is a nice to have if budget allows it, just dont expect it will give you any performance gains in gaming - it may in fact slightly limit your cpu overclocking ability.


Thank you. That's good news for once.


----------



## deadwidesmile

I actually don't have SLI TX's yet. I'm running a solo TX and a 970 FTW+ for Phys-X (looking at you AK and W3).

Hopefully, if all goes well this year I can slide in another TX. As others have said, I don't plan on upgrading past a TX for about 2-3 years as I really do feel the headroom on these cards will make them viable for awhile. I ran 760 SLI setup up until a coworker picked up a 970 and raved about it. I picked one up, wasn't super impressed, picked up another and fell victim to some really bad SLI issues when it came to the vram limitations. So, I decided after dropping ~$800, it'd be worth it to resell the 970's and grab a TX because, damn, that TX. I understand I've dropped 2k in GPU power and probably only get a lot of the ported console games to play with but still, 70% of PC gaming for me is building the system. Hell, since I've had the TX underwater I've only logged 3 hours in Shadow of Mordor, ha.

I get caught in the details of my system. Rerouting certain areas of the loop I don't like, adding another radiator, modifying the case to fit said radiator, playing with the idea of going to a second reservoir for that extra nice look, etc etc...


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> @Jpmboy said "use "prntscrn" *OR SNIPPING TOOL*", I use multiple screens and snipping tool works DUDE, grow up.


Also, if you hold down the ALT key and press PRT SC, it only captures the currently active window, and not your entire desktop/multi-monitor desktop.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Ok time to test those new drivers...


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> Very nice, should be a good build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still refreshing my inbox every hour waiting for that email from TigerDirect, my backplate from the motherland that I ordered on Friday got here today lol. I need it here now for benching


My block and backplate are coming tomorrow. I can't believe they haven't even shipped it out yet. I got mine two days later (non SC). I'm glad I did, because they told me they he an ETA for the SC version for the 16th. Two days later and it still hasn't shown up on the site. I guess I made a great decision.


----------



## MakoOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Ok time to test those new drivers...


Hopefully fixed the power state issue from the GTA driver, let us know if it idles and clocks down properly.


----------



## jeff1304

I want to get a physx card to go with my titan x would a 750ti be suffcient ? Also if I do that will my pc I express drop to 8x/8x?


----------



## Kidam101

why would you want a physx card !?


----------



## jeff1304

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kidam101*
> 
> why would you want a physx card !?


Because I will be playing the witcher 3 and it uses physx and why not get a per boost for around $120


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeff1304*
> 
> I want to get a physx card to go with my titan x would a 750ti be suffcient ? Also if I do that will my pc I express drop to 8x/8x?


I don't think it's worth it. I've ran Dedicated cards for PhysX that were much better. Like the 570 GTX, 670 GTX, and even a 780 Ti just for ****s and giggles. The bump you get isn't worth it at all. If you had an extra card laying around, maybe try it. But I won't even put one of my extra cards in just because it's not even worth the trouble of doing that. If you had a lower end "main" card then a dedicated PhysX card might help more, I'm not sure.


----------



## szeged

a lot of the time a dedicated physx card actually slows down the rig because the main card is waiting on the physx card to do its thing.

also...$120 just to play one game?


----------



## deadwidesmile

The benchmarks for a TX + 970 for Physx was actually pretty damn good. We're talking 15-30 frames.

So, that's what I'm doing until the 970 sells. Honestly, it's just an in-between for me lol.


----------



## romanlegion13th

is the new driver worth getting? im not getting Witcher 3


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> is the new driver worth getting? im not getting Witcher 3


I would wait a few days then. Some people seem to be having issues with the new driver.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1556151/geforce-nvidia-geforce-352-86-whql-driver/30#post_23922934

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?p=5073553


----------



## OGM3X

After two hours on BF4 no problems here with the new driver . I did notice that my titan x is not throttling with this driver .


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> a lot of the time a dedicated physx card actually slows down the rig because the main card is waiting on the physx card to do its thing.
> 
> also...$120 just to play one game?


We all did get Titan X SLI setups to play Witcher 3 didn't we?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeff1304*
> 
> I want to get a physx card to go with my titan x would a 750ti be suffcient ? Also if I do that will my pc I express drop to 8x/8x?


The benefit depends on the rest of your rig.. cpu, PCIE lane config, and the game code/driver., But, mostly on the resolution you play at. If the card is not loaded 85+% all the time, a 750Ti is maybe gonna have a marginal benefit if you OC the s outta it. A 970 maxwell might be different Run w/o the physics card and check the GPU load. Szeged called it for the majority of applications/configurations.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> We all did get Titan X SLI setups to play Witcher 3 didn't we?


i got them because...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I wanna be the very best,
Like no one ever was.
To bench them is my real test,
To clock them is my cause.

I will travel across the land,
Searching far and wide.
Each graphics card to understand
The power that's inside

graphics cards, (gotta buy them all) its you and me
I know its my destiny
graphics cards, oh, you're my best friend
In a world we must defend

graphics cards, (gotta buy them all) a heart so true
Our voltage will pull us through
You teach me and I'll bench you
(gra-phics-cards) Gotta buy 'em all

Every challenge along the way
With courage I will face
I will bench every day
To claim my rightful place

Come with me, the time is right
There's no better team
Arm in arm we'll win the fight
It's always been our dream

graphics cards!

(Gotta buy 'em all)

It's you and me
I know it's my destiny

graphics cards!

Oh, you're my best friend,
In a world we must defend.

graphics cards!

A heart so true.
Our voltage will pull us through.
You teach me and I'll bench you.

graphics cards!

(Gotta buy 'em all)

graphics cards!

It's you and me
I know it's my destiny

graphics cards!

Oh, you're my best friend,
In a world we must defend.

graphics cards!

A heart so true.
Our voltage will pull us through.
You teach me and I'll bench you.

GRAPHICS CARDS!
Gotta buy 'em all!!
Gotta buy 'em all!!
GRAPHICS CARDS!!!



oh how bored i am.


----------



## BrushyBill

Installed the new Nvidia drivers a few minutes back....... Logged into the forums read one post and had a display driver crash.... Restarted my PC, dropped my OC. Logged in to Google then my email, another driver crash.... Just reverted back to the last driver release and haven't had a crash yet.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> The benchmarks for a TX + 970 for Physx was actually pretty damn good. We're talking 15-30 frames.
> 
> So, that's what I'm doing until the 970 sells. Honestly, it's just an in-between for me lol.


Yeah, not sure why people are claiming it hurts performance...

Using a Titan X with my old 670 as a PhysX card nets me around a 15 fps gain on average in any given PhysX game. Tested with Borderlands, Unity, and Batman.

^ Mine stopped crashing once Geforce experience updated to the most recent beta strangely.


----------



## ssgtnubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i got them because...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna be the very best,
> Like no one ever was.
> To bench them is my real test,
> To clock them is my cause.
> 
> I will travel across the land,
> Searching far and wide.
> Each graphics card to understand
> The power that's inside
> 
> graphics cards, (gotta buy them all) its you and me
> I know its my destiny
> graphics cards, oh, you're my best friend
> In a world we must defend
> 
> graphics cards, (gotta buy them all) a heart so true
> Our voltage will pull us through
> You teach me and I'll bench you
> (gra-phics-cards) Gotta buy 'em all
> 
> Every challenge along the way
> With courage I will face
> I will bench every day
> To claim my rightful place
> 
> Come with me, the time is right
> There's no better team
> Arm in arm we'll win the fight
> It's always been our dream
> 
> graphics cards!
> 
> (Gotta buy 'em all)
> 
> It's you and me
> I know it's my destiny
> 
> graphics cards!
> 
> Oh, you're my best friend,
> In a world we must defend.
> 
> graphics cards!
> 
> A heart so true.
> Our voltage will pull us through.
> You teach me and I'll bench you.
> 
> graphics cards!
> 
> (Gotta buy 'em all)
> 
> graphics cards!
> 
> It's you and me
> I know it's my destiny
> 
> graphics cards!
> 
> Oh, you're my best friend,
> In a world we must defend.
> 
> graphics cards!
> 
> A heart so true.
> Our voltage will pull us through.
> You teach me and I'll bench you.
> 
> GRAPHICS CARDS!
> Gotta buy 'em all!!
> Gotta buy 'em all!!
> GRAPHICS CARDS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> oh how bored i am.


----------



## cowie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it's a mod of the nvidia OEM bios... very close to the cyclops 1.281V bios, only changes are a slightly different power rail distribution. If you are "cross flashing" your card (vendor name change or bios kernel version change) the certs-bypassed nvflash will ask you to confirm the "mismatch" one extra time during the flash, and if that's the case, gotta do it by command line, not drag&drop. Instructions are in the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a number of folks are using this bios.. including a couple of LN2 benchers. Enjoy!


I had no issues at all with the bios.....but really there is no bios that's going to make a whole heck of a difference if they are going to be limited on voltage.

That's where the plea for a hard mod comes from these cards are boring , I had more fun with a 750 ti








I don't mean to downplay the power at hand but....yawn lol

I have a schematic of the ic I really want to pee in the wind and just solder a 50k vr to the vsen leg but jeez the way these new cards are and I always get noobcaked and stuff
in that case I would do a new as5 end to it then you just use the "power card" to add voltage but good luck selling that on craigs list


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Yeah, not sure why people are claiming it hurts performance...
> 
> Using a Titan X with my old 670 as a PhysX card nets me around a 15 fps gain on average in any given PhysX game.
> 
> ^ Mine stopped crashing once Geforce experience updated to the most recent beta strangely.


Exactly. Batman: AC is great with a physx card. I love running the 970 that would otherwise be sitting on my desk. Not that the TX needs it, mind you. But, 15fps is 15fps. I get 10-15fps if I OC the piss out of my TX in most benchmarks. So, throwing a real world result of 15-30fps into a game running physx is bliss considering it's just collecting dust 90% of the time.

Would I recommend running out if you have a solo TX like myself and picking up a 970? Absolutely not! Save those dollars and pick up another TX


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> Installed the new Nvidia drivers a few minutes back....... Logged into the forums read one post and had a display driver crash.... Restarted my PC, dropped my OC. Logged in to Google then my email, another driver crash.... Just reverted back to the last driver release and haven't had a crash yet.


Looks like I may have had remnants of an old driver hanging around. Cleaned and reinstalled the new Nvidia driver, everything seems to be working fine now.

*Edit: Nope, new driver still crashing. Anyone else having this problem?*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i got them because...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna be the very best,
> Like no one ever was.
> To bench them is my real test,
> To clock them is my cause.
> 
> I will travel across the land,
> Searching far and wide.
> Each graphics card to understand
> The power that's inside
> 
> graphics cards, (gotta buy them all) its you and me
> I know its my destiny
> graphics cards, oh, you're my best friend
> In a world we must defend
> 
> graphics cards, (gotta buy them all) a heart so true
> Our voltage will pull us through
> You teach me and I'll bench you
> (gra-phics-cards) Gotta buy 'em all
> 
> Every challenge along the way
> With courage I will face
> I will bench every day
> To claim my rightful place
> 
> Come with me, the time is right
> There's no better team
> Arm in arm we'll win the fight
> It's always been our dream
> 
> graphics cards!
> 
> (Gotta buy 'em all)
> 
> It's you and me
> I know it's my destiny
> 
> graphics cards!
> 
> Oh, you're my best friend,
> In a world we must defend.
> 
> graphics cards!
> 
> A heart so true.
> Our voltage will pull us through.
> You teach me and I'll bench you.
> 
> graphics cards!
> 
> (Gotta buy 'em all)
> 
> graphics cards!
> 
> It's you and me
> I know it's my destiny
> 
> graphics cards!
> 
> Oh, you're my best friend,
> In a world we must defend.
> 
> graphics cards!
> 
> A heart so true.
> Our voltage will pull us through.
> You teach me and I'll bench you.
> 
> GRAPHICS CARDS!
> Gotta buy 'em all!!
> Gotta buy 'em all!!
> GRAPHICS CARDS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> oh how bored i am.


now.... we know your true "calling".


----------



## SteezyTN

Finals tomorrow, and my block is arriving tomorrow. Going to be blitzing everything once I get the loop up, and then add the coolant. So around Friday I should be able to boot up.

I have an SC and a non SC (both EVGA). What's the best option to do regarding the bios? I won't be overclocking them to 1500+, but just as high as I can get on stock voltage. I'm running an 860w PSU, so I couldn't handle that much anyways. Should I flash the SC to the non SC bios, or the other way around? How do I go about approaching this?? Where can I get the stock bios? Would I need to contact EVGA? Or simply save the bios on one card, and apply it to the second?


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Finals tomorrow, and my block is arriving tomorrow. Going to be blitzing everything once I get the loop up, and then add the coolant. So around Friday I should be able to boot up.
> 
> I have an SC and a non SC (both EVGA). What's the best option to do regarding the bios? I won't be overclocking them to 1500+, but just as high as I can get on stock voltage. I'm running an 860w PSU, so I couldn't handle that much anyways. Should I flash the SC to the non SC bios, or the other way around? How do I go about approaching this?? Where can I get the stock bios? Would I need to contact EVGA? Or simply save the bios on one card, and apply it to the second?


I say put the SC bios on the Non-SC card. I did this exact same thing with my old 780 Ti setup with a Corsair HX850 PSU, it worked very well.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Finals tomorrow, and my block is arriving tomorrow. Going to be blitzing everything once I get the loop up, and then add the coolant. So around Friday I should be able to boot up.
> 
> I have an SC and a non SC (both EVGA). What's the best option to do regarding the bios? I won't be overclocking them to 1500+, but just as high as I can get on stock voltage. I'm running an 860w PSU, so I couldn't handle that much anyways. Should I flash the SC to the non SC bios, or the other way around? How do I go about approaching this?? Where can I get the stock bios? Would I need to contact EVGA? Or simply save the bios on one card, and apply it to the second?


Flash modded SC BIOS from the first page of this thread, disable overvoltage in PX, set clock speeds to 1400/8Ghz and max power target. Done!


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> I say put the SC bios on the Non-SC card. I did this exact same thing with my old 780 Ti setup with a Corsair HX850 PSU, it worked very well.


So just save the SC bios on my SC card, and flash it to my non SC card? Is that all I do?


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So just save the SC bios on my SC card, and flash it to my non SC card? Is that all I do?


Yes sir, if you want to leave it stock SC for both cards. That is all you have to do.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> Yes sir, if you want to leave it stock SC for both cards. That is all you have to do.


Okay cool. I've flashed before on my 780's, but they were the same exact cards. Also, what happens when I want to flash an unlocked bios? Since they will be different bios, how will that work? that's where I get confused, because if you flash bios on the wrong card, you can brick it.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> Looks like I may have had remnants of an old driver hanging around. Cleaned and reinstalled the new Nvidia driver, everything seems to be working fine now.
> 
> *Edit: Nope, new driver still crashing. Anyone else having this problem?*


It seems like most are having issues.

My crashing actually stopped after updating geforce experience to the latest beta(2.4.4.24), and I can now surf the web/play GTA V without crashing once. Using DDU in the first place didn't seem to help for me, and I was initially crashing after a few seconds of any youtube video.

Shadowplay seems broken, if you use that.


----------



## Hawawaa

So I just had some fun figuring out I had a bad ground even though I was hooked up to my monster power supply (it has a clean power filter) which cause my screen the black out and when rebooting my titan couldn't detect my display port. (thank god thats fixed) Now another problem.

My fans set to 100%... and GPU-Z is telling me my gpu is slowly warming up was a idle but now its up to 56 degrees. Any idea to get this bad boy under control? I just did update to latest drivers that came out today.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawawaa*
> 
> So I just had some fun figuring out I had a bad ground even though I was hooked up to my monster power supply (it has a clean power filter) which cause my screen the black out and when rebooting my titan couldn't detect my display port. (thank god thats fixed) Now another problem.
> 
> My fans set to 100%... and GPU-Z is telling me my gpu is slowly warming up was a idle but now its up to 56 degrees. Any idea to get this bad boy under control? I just did update to latest drivers that came out today.


Watercool it.

Aside from that, I'm very limited in my experience with the reference cooler or the issues associated with it. I know a few people on here had some fan issues. Double check all of your wires and if you have anyway of checking amps from the wall, check them. Sounds like with a previous PSU issue, you still might be having PSU related problems. I onced moved my PC from the living room to my office and had somehow knocked loose a ram stick. Booted up just fine but after about 3 minutes I realized everything was running 50% hotter than it used to. Ended up burning out my MOBO 3rd and 4th ram slots.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> It seems like most are having issues.
> 
> My crashing actually stopped after updating geforce experience to the latest beta(2.4.4.24), and I can now surf the web/play GTA V without crashing once. Using DDU in the first place didn't seem to help for me, and I was initially crashing after a few seconds of any youtube video.
> 
> Shadowplay seems broken, if you use that.


Ah, interesting. Funny because I actually haven't had Experience installed since the first of this year. I just reinstalled it when I tried the new driver....









Thanks for the info and tip about the beta. I may try that later, since I'm going to be playing TW 3. As of now I've reverted back to the last driver.


----------



## Nytestryke

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Finals tomorrow, and my block is arriving tomorrow. Going to be blitzing everything once I get the loop up, and then add the coolant. So around Friday I should be able to boot up.
> 
> I have an SC and a non SC (both EVGA). What's the best option to do regarding the bios? I won't be overclocking them to 1500+, but just as high as I can get on stock voltage. I'm running an 860w PSU, so I couldn't handle that much anyways. Should I flash the SC to the non SC bios, or the other way around? How do I go about approaching this?? Where can I get the stock bios? Would I need to contact EVGA? Or simply save the bios on one card, and apply it to the second?






If you have a wattage meter available you could easily run higher voltage, my max power draw on the 1.28v cyclops for 1 card with a 1.4v 5960x was 553w. The AX860 is a solid psu and your 4770k pulls substantially less power than the 5960x, I say push it if you want to. I'll be doing TPD tests with my second tx running dual stock sc bios at highest OC and then dual cyclops at highest OC, i'll put up the results but I don't think my 860's going to be strained









Good luck with finals


----------



## Hawawaa

Wait a min it was my side Noctua fan... weird, put the quiet cable on it and now all is well (also trying MSI afterburner too and temps are back to normal). Its been a long monday and at least pc is running great again. I need a drink.


----------



## G227

*DRIVER:* So I just updated to the new driver through NVIDIA and in the middle of the installation my screen turned black with just mouse enabling/disabling after a while periodically







Didn't feel quite good. I restarted and everything seems to be fine - will run some games/benchmarks to see if all went well - or what that was about. Both GPU-Z and Nvidia Experience are reporting that I'm running the new driver. Has anybody experienced it?

*AIO:*Also - I just installed the 980 AIO and - aside from the fact that my poor titan now looks like the damned (







) GTX 980, the temps and noise level during gaming improvement is insane







. I have a few question though - for the owners of the AIO mainly to compare:

1) What load temps with what fans with what overclocks & volate are you seeing? The default fan running full blast gave me ~60C @1457MHz & 8GHz @1.237V
2) What idle temps are you seeing? I have ~26C
2) What levels do you set your stock cooler (the one at the GPU) to run at? I don't want to fry the VRMs, but don't want it blasting too much as well - currently running @35% when under load and stock @ stock
3) Did you swap out the default fan? I tried swapping it for the industrial PPC Noctua NF-F12 (2000RMP version) and while I can control it to generate lower speeds, but found that @80% it gives me higher temps at higher noise levels which had me honestly very surprised
5) What fan placement are you running? Push/pull - fan behind/in-front the radiator? What did you find the best setup to be?

*WITCHER 3:* ITS OUT! And it seems one TX properly OCd should be able to run it @1440P maxed out aside from anti-aliasing. Just in the first 5 minute gameplay I was getting 50-75 FPS with those settings (only other thing turned down was NVIDIA Hairworks to apply only to Gerald and shadows turned to high from ultra) at my OC (1457Mhz core and 8GHz memory) -> keep in mind though that I didn't do any fighting yet - will update the findings as I progress

- also, the new driver seem to have broken the Witcher 2 -> apparently its ONE TRUE WITCHER ONLY driver


----------



## mistax

So I just picked up my evga titan x, but i was wondering if there was any difference between picking one up from evga and directly from nvidia in terms of CS and warranty. This is for a future titan X i plan on picking up


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> *DRIVER:* So I just updated to the new driver through NVIDIA and in the middle of the installation my screen turned black with just mouse enabling/disabling after a while periodically
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't feel quite good. I restarted and everything seems to be fine - will run some games/benchmarks to see if all went well - or what that was about. Both GPU-Z and Nvidia Experience are reporting that I'm running the new driver. Has anybody experienced it?


The new Nvidia driver is all kind of janked up. I can't run it. I get constant driver crashes when I try. I've tried running it with and without Nv Experience (Beta included) and just can't get it to work for me. So I've reverted back to 350.12 and have no problems at all.


----------



## fwdkiller

My backplate came today looks awesome.


----------



## yomegas

@G227
Default fan-28 idle 53 load. Current fans- 2 SP120 high performance fan in push/pull configuration 26 idle 48 load. This is with +104 core, +117 mem in a 900d case. With the 980 cooler you can use the default fan profile. I have my own profile, but there is a fan above the gpu. I will soon have the video up on my PCATTACK YouTube channel explaining my setup and results.


----------



## dawn1980

new drivers work great for me!!!


----------



## romanlegion13th

i got Titan X SLI to play World of Tanks, and Men of war AS2 in 4K :/


----------



## ssgwright

got a random crash as well with the new drivers, reverted back and everything's fine now.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> got a random crash as well with the new drivers, reverted back and everything's fine now.


think ill stay away from the new drives for a while
see how others find them


----------



## atg284

Hello!

Just got The Witcher 3 though GOG. How do you get the day 1 patch/download though GOG? Looks good but not sure if it is the complete texture package for PC.









TX is performing well on my g-sync 4K though...Thanks a ton for any help!


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> So I just picked up my evga titan x, but i was wondering if there was any difference between picking one up from evga and directly from nvidia in terms of CS and warranty. This is for a future titan X i plan on picking up


EVGA has better warranty. If you plan on watercooling, "taking off the shroud" will void warranty for Nvidia, but EVGA is okay with it.


----------



## traxtech

Damn these backplates get hot when touching the memory and voltage.

Full EK block, core never goes over 40c fully overclocked but that backplate is almost untouchable haha


----------



## spacin9

Using the new drivers to try Dying Light in 3D. It's pretty freaky. 4450 MB VRAM usage maxed 1080P below and I've seen 4800 MB. What's that about 4GB being enough for 1080P?









(I just can't seem to finish this game lol.)


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

There is actually used amount of vram and allocated/cached. Hard to tell which is which when people post "look how much vram thing game is using"


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> EVGA has better warranty. If you plan on watercooling, "taking off the shroud" will void warranty for Nvidia, but EVGA is okay with it.


This
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> Damn these backplates get hot when touching the memory and voltage.
> 
> Full EK block, core never goes over 40c fully overclocked but that backplate is almost untouchable haha


Yeah - have the same experience with the AIO. When overclocking on water I am beginning to push core a lot more at the expense of the memory because of this. I was gaming @1457GHz & 8GHz and got multiple crashes (not the driver ones related to core clock, but the ones where it freezes, sometimes shows purple things all over your screen and you need to restart -> so memory related) - switched to 1464Ghz & 7.8GHz, bumped up the stock cooler a bit and had no problems since & FPS is the same. Plus even when I just dialed down the overclock from +500 to +400Mhz I lost maybe half a frame - not even that (72 to 72 at TW3). I am all for pushing things - after all, its Titan







, but torturing the memory too much when it can be offset totally (sometimes a bit more, sometimes tiny bit less) by boosting the core more just makes sense







.

*UPDATE ON WITCHER3:* The game is definitely playable all maxed out on single OC'd TX @1440p. After about an hour of game-time, I'm averaging ~70-72FPS. This is with all settings maxed out - including anti-aliasing - which, surprisingly took only 2FPS from 74 to 72 - only with *NVIDIA Hairworks turned off*. It looks cool and all - but its a small thing and it took ~15 FPS







(from 72 to 58) to turn it to Gerald only and another 1-2 after. That is not worth it IMHO. Also another big boost could be provided by turning Foliage draw distance from Ultra to High which brings another ~12 FPS (72 to 84) and while there is some difference, if you play with it, it looks absolutely fine.


----------



## G227

Double post


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> *UPDATE ON WITCHER3:* The game is definitely playable all maxed out on single OC'd TX @1440p. After about an hour of game-time, I'm averaging ~70-72FPS. This is with all settings maxed out - including anti-aliasing - which, surprisingly took only 2FPS from 74 to 72 - only with *NVIDIA Hairworks turned off*. It looks cool and all - but its a small thing and it took ~15 FPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (from 72 to 58) to turn it to Gerald only and another 1-2 after. That is not worth it IMHO. Also another big boost could be provided by turning Foliage draw distance from Ultra to High which brings another ~12 FPS (72 to 84) and while there is some difference, if you play with it, it looks absolutely fine.


Good to know, I'm still downloading. Damn slow internet connections suck.... 6 more gigs, 6 more hours...


----------



## spacin9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> There is actually used amount of vram and allocated/cached. Hard to tell which is which when people post "look how much vram thing game is using"


So what are you saying AB is wrong or I'm misinterpreting "GPU 2 memory usage"? The memory being used is still VRAM right? Just what are you saying?

*edit*

I guess you aren't saying anything, eh?


----------



## Boyd

Hello everyone in the GTX Titan X club, I am planning to be a member of this club soon once I purchase my Titan x here very shortly.

I've been reading through the thread and I want to ask what is the percentage of ASIC that certain users mention about their card? what does that stand for and what type of play does it have regarding their Titan X


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyd*
> 
> Hello everyone in the GTX Titan X club, I am planning to be a member of this club soon once I purchase my Titan x here very shortly.
> 
> I've been reading through the thread and I want to ask what is the percentage of ASIC that certain users mention about their card? what does that stand for and what type of play does it have regarding their Titan X


I think it goes like this: Higher Asics score means less Voltage for higher clocks. Lower Asics usually requires a bit more Voltage for higher clocks. I could be wrong here as I don't really pay attention to Asics much, as it seems to me it doesn't matter as much as some may think it does. I have an Asics score of 73.4% and was able to hit 1500Mhz on stock bios with stock FHS, never going above 75c. Which I think may be better than some with higher Asics scores. But again, I'm not 100% sure about this.

On another note. Glad to see another Texan in the thread!! I'm from Centerville, a couple hours south of Dallas.


----------



## Boyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> I think it goes like this: Higher Asics score means less Voltage for higher clocks. Lower Asics usually requires a bit more Voltage for higher clocks. I could be wrong here as I don't really pay attention to Asics much, as it seems to me it doesn't matter as much as some may think it does. I have an Asics score of 73.4% and was able to hit 1500Mhz on stock bios with stock FHS, never going above 75c. Which I think may be better than some with higher Asics scores. But again, I'm not 100% sure about this.
> 
> On another note. Glad to see another Texan in the thread!! I'm from Centerville, a couple hours south of Dallas.


Ah I see now, I ended up doing my own research about ASIC and came up with the same results. thank you for your response.

and yes I've been in downtown Dallas all day today, holy crap what a mess. these one way streets are horrible to keep track of, I am not used to them. couldn't wait until I was back home haha.


----------



## Boyd

I have another question for the OCN community about the Titan X.

I've been reading through other threads on google about the Titan X needing a minimum of 24GB of system memory to operate properly and remain stable. what do you think about the matter. I am supposed to have 16GB of system memory but had to split the four sticks into 2x4GB (8GB total) for my personal system and another. so I am currently running on 8GB of system memory. Do you think it is really that necessary to upgrade the memory of my system to 8GB x 4 = total of 32GB of system memory.

Thank you in advance


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyd*
> 
> I have another question for the OCN community about the Titan X.
> 
> I've been reading through other threads on google about the Titan X needing a minimum of 24GB of system memory to operate properly and remain stable. what do you think about the matter. I am supposed to have 16GB of system memory but had to split the four sticks into 2x4GB (8GB total) for my personal system and another. so I am currently running on 8GB of system memory. Do you think it is really that necessary to upgrade the memory of my system to 8GB x 4 = total of 32GB of system memory.
> 
> Thank you in advance


Anything above 16GB is overkill for gaming. 16GB is the sweet spot. Titan X does NOT need more than 16GB to operate properly and I'm sure you could get away with 8GB as well.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyd*
> 
> I have another question for the OCN community about the Titan X.
> 
> I've been reading through other threads on google about the Titan X needing a minimum of 24GB of system memory to operate properly and remain stable. what do you think about the matter. I am supposed to have 16GB of system memory but had to split the four sticks into 2x4GB (8GB total) for my personal system and another. so I am currently running on 8GB of system memory. Do you think it is really that necessary to upgrade the memory of my system to 8GB x 4 = total of 32GB of system memory.
> 
> Thank you in advance


8gb of system ram minimum and 16gb recommended:



*http://www.nvidia.com/content/geforce-gtx/GTX_TITAN_X_User_Guide.pdf*


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atg284*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> Just got The Witcher 3 though GOG. How do you get the day 1 patch/download though GOG? Looks good but not sure if it is the complete texture package for PC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TX is performing well on my g-sync 4K though...Thanks a ton for any help!


Yeah, I am thinking the same.. 4k maxed, barely breaks 3.5gb vram..


----------



## Boyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Anything above 16GB is overkill for gaming. 16GB is the sweet spot. Titan X does NOT need more than 16GB to operate properly and I'm sure you could get away with 8GB as well.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> 8gb of system ram minimum and 16gb recommended:
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.nvidia.com/content/geforce-gtx/GTX_TITAN_X_User_Guide.pdf*


Thank you for your responses guys. +1 for each since I couldn't find this info when I looked. OCN community being helpful as usual


----------



## deadwidesmile

I personally run 32gb. But, I see almost no noticeable difference better 16 to 32.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> I personally run 32gb. But, I see almost no noticeable difference better 16 to 32.


Nope, and so you shouldn't. A lot of misconstrued views on what happens and why this is 'recommended'. Unless you've actually exceeded your frame buffer, there is no need for DX to create a system memory copy. There are different temperary buffers _within_ system memory already, but this is different and totally the norm with DirectX.

I wouldn't mind upping to 32GB just because 'I can' but I don't really fancy taking a hit in memory frequency just for e-peen value


----------



## CL600

Hello, i have 2 issues. I hope someone can help me. I have an EVGA Titan X SC with Arctic Accelero IV

The first problem: I flashed the bios to GM200SC-425.ROM to get a higher TDP. After i set it to the maximum (121%), my PSU does a hard reset after a few minutes of FURMARK Burn-In Test. My PSU is a beQuiet Dark Power Pro 10 with 1200W. I tested in Multi- and Singlerail Mode. The temperatures of the GPU are always below 80°, so i think its the PSU. Or what do you think? When the Power Target is set to 110% it works fine.

The second Problem: I can't increase the voltage of the GPU-Core, so i decided to test the GM200SC-MAXAIR.ROM Bios. After i flashed it, i had permanently 1,25v but when i benchmark, the boost clock is between 800 & 1000 MHZ and its always in the powerlimit. Is this a bug in the firmware? What can i do?

Greetings from Dortmund


----------



## cstkl1

First few minutes 60fps ultra 1440p gameplay graphics.


----------



## dawn1980

Hows sli with titan x on 1440p gysnc? Is nvidia up to par on sli support? Trying get 144fps on my Acer predator display. I have a 3770k OC to 4.5. Is the second titan x worth the cost with a gysnc monitor?


----------



## Silent Scone

lol need more horse power than that to average 144fps or even close if you want maximum image fidelity (excluding huge levels of MSAA)

You don't need to though, that's half the point. G-Sync works great with SLI.


----------



## Manac0r

Gotta love those hair physics... Can Ultra Witcher 3 at 2K with One Titan x, but turning on hair-works, casues frame rate to drop below 60 smooth - even with a 780 acting as a phys x card.

Time for a g-sync monitor methinks...


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dawn1980*
> 
> Hows sli with titan x on 1440p gysnc? Is nvidia up to par on sli support? Trying get 144fps on my Acer predator display. I have a 3770k OC to 4.5. Is the second titan x worth the cost with a gysnc monitor?


Not possible. See the vid above n watch the fps.
I reckon need quad sli to achieve [email protected]

@Silent Scone
How is it on trisli??


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL600*
> 
> Hello, i have 2 issues. I hope someone can help me. I have an EVGA Titan X SC with Arctic Accelero IV
> 
> The first problem: I flashed the bios to GM200SC-425.ROM to get a higher TDP. After i set it to the maximum (121%), my PSU does a hard reset after a few minutes of FURMARK Burn-In Test. My PSU is a beQuiet Dark Power Pro 10 with 1200W. I tested in Multi- and Singlerail Mode. The temperatures of the GPU are always below 80°, so i think its the PSU. Or what do you think? When the Power Target is set to 110% it works fine.
> 
> The second Problem: I can't increase the voltage of the GPU-Core, so i decided to test the GM200SC-MAXAIR.ROM Bios. After i flashed it, i had permanently 1,25v but when i benchmark, the boost clock is between 800 & 1000 MHZ and its always in the powerlimit. Is this a bug in the firmware? What can i do?
> 
> Greetings from Dortmund


*First - do not subject your air cooled Titan X to Furmark*. It's nothing but a power virus and will cook the vrms on this pcb. Most of the modified bioses you'll get here control the gpu voltage (along with the NV driver) - the slider in PX (and AB even if you make the right mod to the ven files) does nothing. THe MAX watts our voltage locked (@ 1.274V) can pull is ~425W under the best conditions, so unless the PSU is faulty, you should not trip OCP.

Try uninstalling PX if you are using that. If not, reinstall the drivers after doing a clean sweep with DDU15.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Not possible. See the vid above n watch the fps.
> I reckon need quad sli to achieve [email protected]
> 
> @Silent Scone
> How is it on trisli??


Only played the opening but performance seemed reasonable, didn't check the framerate or scaling. Have G-Sync disabled at the moment and a frame cap of 140. Will check later but i doubt it was near that albeit above 60 for sure.


----------



## BigMack70

Having a good experience playing The Witcher 3 completely maxed out (including hairworks etc) at 4k on my two cards... average fps is around 45 but it feels pretty smooth to me. Game is great so far... easily the best looking open world game to date.


----------



## CL600

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> *First - do not subject your air cooled Titan X to Furmark*. It's nothing but a power virus and will cook the vrms on this pcb. Most of the modified bioses you'll get here control the gpu voltage (along with the NV driver) - the slider in PX (and AB even if you make the right mod to the ven files) does nothing. THe MAX watts our voltage locked (@ 1.274V) can pull is ~425W under the best conditions, so unless the PSU is faulty, you should not trip OCP.
> 
> Try uninstalling PX if you are using that. If not, reinstall the drivers after doing a clean sweep with DDU15.


Hello,

i don't use Precision X. I disabled Afterburner completely but nothing changed. On GM200SC-425.ROM i got ~1.400 Mhz Boost Clock while benching. When i use the GM200SC-MAXAIR.ROM, my Boost Clock (900MHZ) went lower than the standard Core Clock while benching. I removed the drivers and installed them again, but nothing changed.


----------



## Silent Scone

http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/guides/the-witcher-3-wild-hunt-graphics-performance-and-tweaking-guide#the-witcher-3-wild-hunt-tweaking


----------



## DADDYDC650

Running Witcher 3 with my lonely Titan X at 1414Mhz/8Ghz using stock volts. Temps never exceed 70c and the lowest my frames hit was around 45 although it was usually around 60+. I'm about an hour and a half in.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Could someone please help me with the following issues?

1. Selecting 'Auto' in PhysX settings in 'Configure SLI' in NVCP selects the second GPU for PhysX. Does this mean the second GPU will handle only PhysX and nothing but PhysX?

2. Does the automatic driver update feature of GeForce Experience get rid of the junk that the older driver leaves behind? Or does using DDU and installing drivers manually result in a cleaner driver install?

Thank you.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL600*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> i don't use Precision X. I disabled Afterburner completely but nothing changed. On GM200SC-425.ROM i got ~1.400 Mhz Boost Clock while benching. When i use the GM200SC-MAXAIR.ROM, my Boost Clock (900MHZ) went lower than the standard Core Clock while benching. I removed the drivers and installed them again, but nothing changed.


Hard one to diagnose remotely. Almost sounds like a bad flash.
How did you remove the drivers? I'd reflash the card using the instructions in post #1.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Could someone please help me with the following issues?
> 
> 1. Selecting 'Auto' in PhysX settings in 'Configure SLI' in NVCP selects the second GPU for PhysX. Does this mean the second GPU will handle only PhysX and nothing but PhysX?
> 
> 2. Does the automatic driver update feature of GeForce Experience get rid of the junk that the older driver leaves behind? *Or does using DDU and installing drivers manually result in a cleaner driver install*?
> 
> Thank you.


1) it just points to it, I think physics calcs are across both cards unless you dedicate the card to physics (look at the blue box - it spans both).
2) I think so.. I also never install GF Experience or teh 3D vision drivers since I'm not using 3D.


----------



## traxtech

Hi guys, figured you all should know.

I opened up GeForce Experience today (since i never use it) and was greeted with a lovely message saying that you get a free copy of The Witcher 3 on GOG if you own a Titan X.

And it actually works







going to give my key to a buddy since i already have it on steam


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Hard one to diagnose remotely. Almost sounds like a bad flash.
> How did you remove the drivers? I'd reflash the card using the instructions in post #1.
> 1) it just points to it, I think physics calcs are across both cards unless you dedicate the card to physics (look at the blue box - it spans both).
> 2) I think so.. I also never install GF Experience or teh 3D vision drivers since I'm not using 3D.


Thank you very much for the prompt reply. Much appreciated.

I've started playing Witcher 3 and it seems like a proper overclock is in order for this game.

GPU in the second slot requires 0.05v more than the one in the first slot to yield the same overclock.

Now, in what increments should I go about increasing the voltage to find a higher stable core clock? Also, how beneficial would a BIOS other than the stock one be in helping reach a higher overclock?

And which BIOS would be recommendable? Both my cards are on air.

Thank you.


----------



## SteezyTN

Is anyone using an AX1200i? I can get one for $248.99 and thinking it should be enough for TX SLI, as well as a future upgrade to a 5930k and two pumps for a dual loop. Would that be more than enough?


----------



## eleven010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Is anyone using an AX1200i? I can get one for $248.99 and thinking it should be enough for TX SLI, as well as a future upgrade to a 5930k and two pumps for a dual loop. Would that be more than enough?


I would opt for the 1500 Watt version...If you *heavily* OC SLI Titan X you will be pulling 800W from just the cards and another 250W for the 5930K and another 150W for pumps/fans... leaves you pretty close to the 1200W rating,

For this reason I am sticking with stock BIOS for my SLI Titan X's as I 'only' have a Seasonic Platinum 1000W unit...until I can get a bigger PSU


----------



## doogk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> Hi guys, figured you all should know.
> 
> I opened up GeForce Experience today (since i never use it) and was greeted with a lovely message saying that you get a free copy of The Witcher 3 on GOG if you own a Titan X.
> 
> And it actually works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going to give my key to a buddy since i already have it on steam


reheheheally?


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eleven010*
> 
> I would opt for the 1500 Watt version...If you *heavily* OC SLI Titan X you will be pulling 800W from just the cards and another 250W for the 5930K and another 150W for pumps/fans... leaves you pretty close to the 1200W rating,
> 
> For this reason I am sticking with stock BIOS for my SLI Titan X's as I 'only' have a Seasonic Platinum 1000W unit...until I can get a bigger PSU


There goes my dreams of a TX SLI setup on a Corsair 1200.


----------



## eleven010

Well you dont have to heavily overclock the cards...


----------



## traxtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doogk*
> 
> reheheheally?


Yep, here's a screenshot with the code blanked out.


----------



## Remij

Hmmm, mine doesn't show it. Is it possible it detects that I already have it and thus doesn't show for me?

Would be nice to be able to give away a copy.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> There goes my dreams of a TX SLI setup on a Corsair 1200.


No need. a 1200 axi will be just fine. Chessboard (http://www.overclock.net/t/1521734/chessboard-sma8-build) is built with it, have 4x d5 pumps, High oc on both processor and Tx sli, A lot of white bright leds, tons of HDs, and the psu is just fine.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Could someone please help me with the following issues?
> 
> 1. Selecting 'Auto' in PhysX settings in 'Configure SLI' in NVCP selects the second GPU for PhysX. Does this mean the second GPU will handle only PhysX and nothing but PhysX?
> 
> 2. Does the automatic driver update feature of GeForce Experience get rid of the junk that the older driver leaves behind? Or does using DDU and installing drivers manually result in a cleaner driver install?
> 
> Thank you.


follow this mate. It is a very clean way to get rid of the old drivers: http://www.overclock.net/t/1150443/how-to-remove-your-nvidia-gpu-drivers


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eleven010*
> 
> Well you dont have to heavily overclock the cards...


Define "heavily". Currently running a Seasonic M12ii Evo 850. I can't complain but I definitely don't want to throw another TX on it for being too close to limit.

I'm at 1450 gaming. Throwing another one on a Seasonic 850w is kind of nearing the limits of it. But, I also don't really want to throw down on a $300-$400 PSU + another TX + Waterblock/Backplate.

Meh, I should just be happy with my one


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> No need. a 1200 axi will be just fine. Chessboard is built with it, have 4x d5 pumps, High oc on both processor and Tx sli, A lot of white bright leds, tons of HDs, and the psu is just fine.
> follow this mate. It is a very clean way to get rid of the old drivers: http://www.overclock.net/t/1150443/how-to-remove-your-nvidia-gpu-drivers


or use DDU.









http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/display-driver-uninstaller-download.html
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Define "heavily".
> 
> I'm at 1450 gaming. Throwing another one on a Seasonic 850w is kind of nearing the limits of it. But, I also don't really want to throw down on a $300-$400 PSU + another TX + Waterblock/Backplate.
> 
> Meh, I should just be happy with my one


get the 1200i, if it's not enough and I think it will be (absloute max wattage is <450W per card) keep your current PSU and use *this*. they work great!


----------



## SteezyTN

I know this isn't a PSU thread, but what are other good 1200w PSU's? At $248.99 USD, the AX1200i seems like a good choice. Should I take the plunge and order it, or go with another PSU?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I know this isn't a PSU thread, but what are other good 1200w PSU's? At $248.99 USD, the AX1200i seems like a good choice. Should I take the plunge and order it, or go with another PSU?


check the evga G2.


----------



## lowgun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Running Witcher 3 with my lonely Titan X at 1414Mhz/8Ghz using stock volts. Temps never exceed 70c and the lowest my frames hit was around 45 although it was usually around 60+. I'm about an hour and a half in.


1414MHz on stock volts?! That's awesome. I have to do +56 overvoltage just to get my 2 to be stable at 1405


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I know this isn't a PSU thread, but what are other good 1200w PSU's? At $248.99 USD, the AX1200i seems like a good choice. Should I take the plunge and order it, or go with another PSU?


My personal choice would be:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151140&cm_re=1200w_seasonic-_-17-151-140-_-Product

I'd buy that over the high-end Corsair PSU's. I don't need Corsair Link in my PSU.


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Having a good experience playing The Witcher 3 completely maxed out (including hairworks etc) at 4k on my two cards... average fps is around 45 but it feels pretty smooth to me. Game is great so far... easily the best looking open world game to date.


Same here.. everything on/maxed, hair off, high mid 50s.. card usage is high. Definitely some of the best lighting I've seen.. weather, sunsets look amazing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I know this isn't a PSU thread, but what are other good 1200w PSU's? At $248.99 USD, the AX1200i seems like a good choice. Should I take the plunge and order it, or go with another PSU?


You can always find the evga 1300 g2 on sale.. I think I paid ~160 for one.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> Yep, here's a screenshot with the code blanked out.


that screenshot suggests it is because a beta test program on geforce experience. There is nothing said about the TX. Are you sure you got that because of a bundle with Tx?


----------



## fwdkiller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remij*
> 
> Hmmm, mine doesn't show it. Is it possible it detects that I already have it and thus doesn't show for me?
> 
> Would be nice to be able to give away a copy.


i think he is lieing i even have evga one and ot doesn't show for me maybe a photoshop.


----------



## WaXmAn

Witcher 3 is officially free here for Titan X owners: http://www.geforce.co.uk/titan-x-geforce-experience-beta


----------



## derickwm

Oh yes 










Back in black



















Hnnnnng










Those cards though...










<3










3x EK-FC Titan X Nickel Plexi + Nickel Backplates + EK-FC Terminal Triple Parallel Plexi (what a mouthful...)



















Nickel BPs are hard to take photos of....










Blood Red Coolant










Never get tired of our FC blocks...



















Haven't decided which route I'm going to go yet. Thoughts?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> Yep, here's a screenshot with the code blanked out.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaXmAn*
> 
> Witcher 3 is officially free here for Titan X owners: http://www.geforce.co.uk/titan-x-geforce-experience-beta


Ah, now makes sense. +rep to you both for the finding.









edit- No luck here. Nothing appears on the geforce experience corner....


----------



## Remij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fwdkiller*
> 
> i think he is lieing i even have evga one and ot doesn't show for me maybe a photoshop.


No he's definitely not lying. I uninstalled GFE and my driver, then downloaded GFE and downloaded the driver using GFE, and as soon as it loaded up GFE is gave me the popup.









Here's the link:

http://www.geforce.com/titan-x-geforce-experience-beta

Thanks to traxtech for the info


----------



## BrushyBill

@traxtech

+Rep given bro!!!

Awesome news about The Witcher 3. I'm so glad they decided to do this. Just redeemed my code a few minutes ago.


----------



## fwdkiller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remij*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fwdkiller*
> 
> i think he is lieing i even have evga one and ot doesn't show for me maybe a photoshop.
> 
> 
> 
> No he's definitely not lying. I uninstalled GFE and my driver, then downloaded GFE and downloaded the driver using GFE, and as soon as it loaded up GFE is gave me the popup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/titan-x-geforce-experience-beta
> 
> Thanks to traxtech for the info
Click to expand...

i tried 6 times no dice and i think its for nvidia versions only.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Hey I got the free coupon when I bought the TITAN-X originally and now just tried this method and got another copy. One for my kids machine and now mine, sweet!


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fwdkiller*
> 
> i tried 6 times no dice and i think its for nvidia versions only.


I have an EVGA Titan X and it worked fine. I didn't even download the driver, I already had it installed. I just downloaded Nvidia Experience, installed it and whallah, Top right corner had a little Trophy symbol, clicked it and got my key.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remij*
> 
> No he's definitely not lying. I uninstalled GFE and my driver, then downloaded GFE and downloaded the driver using GFE, and as soon as it loaded up GFE is gave me the popup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/titan-x-geforce-experience-beta
> 
> Thanks to traxtech for the info


+rep to you too good sir. Had to uninstall everything to get it.


----------



## fwdkiller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Remij*
> 
> No he's definitely not lying. I uninstalled GFE and my driver, then downloaded GFE and downloaded the driver using GFE, and as soon as it loaded up GFE is gave me the popup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/titan-x-geforce-experience-beta
> 
> Thanks to traxtech for the info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep to you too good sir. Had to uninstall everything to get it.
Click to expand...

what did you uninstall?


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fwdkiller*
> 
> i tried 6 times no dice and i think its for nvidia versions only.


It worked for me and my card is Nvidia.

Are you sure you're following the 4 steps it tells you to do?

Code:



Code:


REDEMPTION INSTRUCTIONS PAGE FOR GEFORCE GTX TITAN X OWNERS

    Install the latest version of GeForce Experience
    Install the latest driver through GeForce Experience
    Open GeForce Experience on the machine where the GeForce GTX TITAN X is installed on.
    The reward icon in the upper right corner will reflect the available number of unredeemed rewards


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fwdkiller*
> 
> what did you uninstall?


drivers and geforce experience. Then install geforce experience and drivers installed from within geforce experience.


----------



## Remij

Glad it worked for ya. And thanks for the rep


----------



## fwdkiller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fwdkiller*
> 
> i tried 6 times no dice and i think its for nvidia versions only.
> 
> 
> 
> It worked for me and my card is Nvidia.
> 
> Are you sure you're following the 4 steps it tells you to do?
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> REDEMPTION INSTRUCTIONS PAGE FOR GEFORCE GTX TITAN X OWNERS
> 
> Install the latest version of GeForce Experience
> Install the latest driver through GeForce Experience
> Open GeForce Experience on the machine where the GeForce GTX TITAN X is installed on.
> The reward icon in the upper right corner will reflect the available number of unredeemed rewards
Click to expand...

yes did it 7 times now and uninstall everything 7 times using ddu uninstaller.


----------



## Sheyster

http://www.geforce.com/titan-x-geforce-experience-beta/code-instructions

^ Full instructions for getting the code.


----------



## fwdkiller

I resent what i said rep+1 to that guy my apologies it took me a few tries but finally worked.


----------



## doogk

Thats awesome guys, thanks for the instructions. Now to give it to my buddy who still has a gtx 470.....hopefully he can run it.


----------



## Tunz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaXmAn*
> 
> Witcher 3 is officially free here for Titan X owners: http://www.geforce.co.uk/titan-x-geforce-experience-beta


Got it! Thanks and rep+ for you.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunz*
> 
> Got it! Thanks and rep+ for you.


I can't do it now because my PC can't power on now







hopefully it's all complete by tomorrow.


----------



## Tunz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I can't do it now because my PC can't power on now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully it's all complete by tomorrow.


It goes till next month so you should be good.


----------



## spacin9

Witcher 3 nice.


----------



## WaXmAn

Wonder how this works for people with more than one Titan in SLi? More than one code? Haven't tried yet since still at work.


----------



## spacin9

I would try it in two machines. Use one in your HTPC and a different email address.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Witcher 3 is pretty smooth with everything maxed @1440p 60Hz.

Not so great with my 780ti on 1080p, terrible gimped perforamce.


----------



## Tunz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaXmAn*
> 
> Wonder how this works for people with more than one Titan in SLi? More than one code? Haven't tried yet since still at work.


I only got one code for my two cards.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunz*
> 
> I only got one code for my two cards.


I only got one code for my two cards too, AND the program told me that I can't redeem my code since I already have the game...

I'm in contact with a NVidia representative to get this resolved. Would like to give a key to a friend.


----------



## mistax

So i was able to get +220 on core and 400 on memory and it seems to be running pretty cool. Is this good for a stock titan x


----------



## DADDYDC650

Just redeemed my free Witcher 3 key. Selling it to a friend for $30.


----------



## cyenz

My code is not showing up :\


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowgun*
> 
> 1414MHz on stock volts?! That's awesome. I have to do +56 overvoltage just to get my 2 to be stable at 1405


Luck of the draw my friend. You won't need more than 1400Mhz for your 2 Titan X's so don't worry about it and just enjoy those 2 bad boys.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> So i was able to get +220 on core and 400 on memory and it seems to be running pretty cool. Is this good for a stock titan x


Pretty good but are you sure that's stable? Not sure how you aren't hitting the power limit using the stock bios.


----------



## TremF

I have tried uninstalling the drivers and getting Geforce Experience to re-install them and I have tried uninstalling everything and then installing Geforce Experience first but I can't get this to work. Does it have to be the beta version that is installed for it to work?


----------



## cyenz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TremF*
> 
> I have tried uninstalling the drivers and getting Geforce Experience to re-install them and I have tried uninstalling everything and then installing Geforce Experience first but I can't get this to work. Does it have to be the beta version that is installed for it to work?


Im having the same problem


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyenz*
> 
> Im having the same problem


I think it's for participating in the beta.


----------



## TremF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I think it's for participating in the beta.


Finally it worked!

I uninstalled and re-installed the standard version of Geforce Experience, it updated the drivers then popped up with the message









Nice one!


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remij*
> 
> No he's definitely not lying. I uninstalled GFE and my driver, then downloaded GFE and downloaded the driver using GFE, and as soon as it loaded up GFE is gave me the popup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/titan-x-geforce-experience-beta
> 
> Thanks to traxtech for the info


Awesome thanks! Now only if I didn't pre-order







Oh well, I have a code to spare now









Btw for anybody trying to do it - you don't have to touch your driver at all - or even unistal the geforce experience. I literally just downloaded GeForce experience and have mine installed and likely running and install the new one over it and it worked fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Witcher 3 is pretty smooth with everything maxed @1440p 60Hz.
> 
> Not so great with my 780ti on 1080p, terrible gimped perforamce.


They mentioned something like this in the tweak guide - something about tons of tessellation and that the 7xx series cards are much slower with it than the 9xx series cards so it makes sense. And agree - it works perfectly with 1440p - I maxed out everything aside from the NVIDIA Hairworks and put shadows on high because I don't see the difference and have average 70-73 FPS. With the hairworks on it dips into high 50s low 60s which has me a bit disappointed. I would love to have an option to have it for the beasts and not for gerald because his freaking head is costing the 10-14FPS







oh well. time to get SLI I guess


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Is anyone using an AX1200i? I can get one for $248.99 and thinking it should be enough for TX SLI, as well as a future upgrade to a *5960X* and two pumps for a dual loop. Would that be more than enough?


Fixed?









But with regards to the 1200i it's a great psu and will easily power an OCed 5930k (or better yet OCed 5960X) and 2x OCed TX's.


----------



## MakoOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Having a good experience playing The Witcher 3 completely maxed out (including hairworks etc) at 4k on my two cards... average fps is around 45 but it feels pretty smooth to me. Game is great so far... easily the best looking open world game to date.


Same, but a single TX @ 1455MHz. Average is between 27-34fps, everything to max. Not too bad, will dial down a few things later, just wanted to see where a single card would fall with everything "on".

Definitely a good stress test though, getting up to 59C on my AIO hybrid, which to this point has only happened during stress tests. No other game, including GTA V, got the temp above 56C so The Witcher is definitely using nearly everything the card can give that's for sure.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Is anyone using an AX1200i? I can get one for $248.99 and thinking it should be enough for TX SLI, as well as a future upgrade to a 5930k and two pumps for a dual loop. Would that be more than enough?


I'm using an AX1200i. Runs like a dream, silent, rock solid voltages and I swear it's been the reason why I get lucky with some good overclocking chips. That said, I want a 1500-1600 watt Platinum PSU to replace it because I'm a fool.


----------



## bfedorov11

I had to uninstall drivers and have geforce experience install them to get the code. Wonder how it prevents people from getting more than one code...









When you redeem, does it give you a different game code?


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> They mentioned something like this in the tweak guide - something about tons of tessellation and that the 7xx series cards are much slower with it than the 9xx series cards so it makes sense. And agree - it works perfectly with 1440p - I maxed out everything aside from the NVIDIA Hairworks and put shadows on high because I don't see the difference and have average 70-73 FPS. With the hairworks on it dips into high 50s low 60s which has me a bit disappointed. I would love to have an option to have it for the beasts and not for gerald because his freaking head is costing the 10-14FPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh well. time to get SLI I guess


My thoughts exactly. Guess I'll be buying a second TX here pretty soon as well.


----------



## Boyd

I have a question for the users that are running the stock / reference cooler titan x.

Do you ever find your card noisy enough to make you uncomfortable when gaming / under load?

If you do find your card noisy that it makes you uncomfortable what approach do you take or what do you try to do to eliminate your card being noisy?

Thank you for your feedback in advance


----------



## DADDYDC650

I'm perfectly fine with 45+ frames per second. I'm not eager to pay another $900 for that extra 15 frames I need for a constant 60+.


----------



## ZeusHavok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyd*
> 
> I have a question for the users that are running the stock / reference cooler titan x.
> 
> Do you ever find your card noisy enough to make you uncomfortable when gaming / under load?
> 
> If you do find your card noisy that it makes you uncomfortable what approach do you take or what do you try to do to eliminate your card being noisy?
> 
> Thank you for your feedback in advance


It's not audible at all with a light overclock, it's when you start to push things that the fan has to work. Even with a 1400 OC the card only gets up to 60% fan speed. It's a relatively painless experience imo.


----------



## atg284

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaXmAn*
> 
> Witcher 3 is officially free here for Titan X owners: http://www.geforce.co.uk/titan-x-geforce-experience-beta


Awesome! Thanks it worked for me. What a great forum this is!


----------



## Fallendreams

FYI... If you have SLI Titan X (Time of Posting) In order for you get a code you need to disable SLI first. Just did it.

How to grab a code for each card:

1. Open GFE and grab the code the first code.

2. After grabbing the first code and close out of GFE

3. Go into device manager and disable the primary GTX Titan X

4. Open GFE and grab the second code

Rinse and repeat for 3-Way or 4-Way SLI solution.


----------



## Boyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaXmAn*
> 
> Witcher 3 is officially free here for Titan X owners: http://www.geforce.co.uk/titan-x-geforce-experience-beta


Very nice, Thank you sir for sharing this information. I literally just purchased my Tx from my local micro center as open box. I am going to try getting myself a free copy of Witcher 3 once I head back home, I hope it works


----------



## dawn1980

So will a Seasonic 1000 watt PSU be enough for titan x sli with OC 3770k? I really don't want to spend anymore money to upgrade my 3 month old PSU for another titan x but at the same time I want to make sure I have enough juice. I know some feeds on here say 1200 watt but that just seems high for just two cards. Anyone running a 1000w psu with titan x in sli? Guess I could always order another from Amazon since they are in stock and send card back if it doesn't work in my system. HA


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dawn1980*
> 
> So will a Seasonic 1000 watt PSU be enough for titan x sli with OC 3770k? I really don't want to spend anymore money to upgrade my 3 month old PSU for another titan x but at the same time I want to make sure I have enough juice. I know some feeds on here say 1200 watt but that just seems high for just two cards. Anyone running a 1000w psu with titan x in sli? Guess I could always order another from Amazon since they are in stock and send card back if it doesn't work in my system. HA


it should be enough. Hold your horses and test the system in SLI and if you push the oc of the cards to the limit keep an eye on it. In the eventual fail of the PSU and hard reset then you start worrying about a new PSU but it should be enough.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyd*
> 
> I have a question for the users that are running the stock / reference cooler titan x.
> 
> Do you ever find your card noisy enough to make you uncomfortable when gaming / under load?
> 
> If you do find your card noisy that it makes you uncomfortable what approach do you take or what do you try to do to eliminate your card being noisy?
> 
> Thank you for your feedback in advance


It depends a lot on your ears as well as your case ventilation. Just a warning. Tx fan profile is pretty non aggressive and make the card spike to high temps if you don't keep an eye on it. I known because my first card hit 80 degrees with the fan still a low rpm before I realize that. You can always make a custom or more aggressive fan profile. In any case anything above 50% for me is too loud but then again I am spoiled by years of having watercooled PCs


----------



## Boyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dawn1980*
> 
> So will a Seasonic 1000 watt PSU be enough for titan x sli with OC 3770k? I really don't want to spend anymore money to upgrade my 3 month old PSU for another titan x but at the same time I want to make sure I have enough juice. I know some feeds on here say 1200 watt but that just seems high for just two cards. Anyone running a 1000w psu with titan x in sli? Guess I could always order another from Amazon since they are in stock and send card back if it doesn't work in my system. HA


technically you should be fine with 1000 watt psu however it is always best for you to actually have the cards in hand and test your setup yourself for instability when running both cards in SLI. I would recommend that you stress test without OC settings applied at first to verify that your system runs with no instability at first. Then after that, you can choose to OC the cards if you wanted to, but you'll have to stress test your system once you apply OC settings aswell...


----------



## ZeusHavok

Anyone had this issue when trying to bake overclocks into the bios?

GPU will only go to 1189



Even when GPUZ shows my clocks should be 1405



The voltage is reading correctly so I've assumed it's not an issue with the voltage table.

Some more info:





Any help?

Attached if anyone wants to have a look at it for me:

ZEUS.zip 150k .zip file


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeusHavok*
> 
> Anyone had this issue when trying to bake overclocks into the bios?
> 
> GPU will only go to 1189
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even when GPUZ shows my clocks should be 1405
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The voltage is reading correctly so I've assumed it's not an issue with the voltage table.
> 
> Some more info:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any help?


One card alone or dual SLI? If SLI have you enable again sli after flashing?


----------



## ZeusHavok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> One card alone or dual SLI? If SLI have you enable again sli after flashing?


Single Titan X.


----------



## WaXmAn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*
> 
> FYI... If you have SLI Titan X (Time of Posting) In order for you get a code you need to disable SLI first. Just did it.
> 
> How to grab a code for each card:
> 
> 1. Open GFE and grab the code the first code.
> 
> 2. After grabbing the first code and close out of GFE
> 
> 3. Go into device manager and disable the primary GTX Titan X
> 
> 4. Open GFE and grab the second code
> 
> Rinse and repeat for 3-Way or 4-Way SLI solution.


NICE this worked







Thanks for posting +REP!!!!


----------



## gavros777

Anyone with windows 10 and titan x was able to get a witcher 3 code?
I installed the latest drivers then geforce experience was grayed out until it downloaded and installed the older windows 10 drivers.

Update:
After restarting geforce experience i got my code!


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*
> 
> FYI... If you have SLI Titan X (Time of Posting) In order for you get a code you need to disable SLI first. Just did it.
> 
> How to grab a code for each card:
> 
> 1. Open GFE and grab the code the first code.
> 
> 2. After grabbing the first code and close out of GFE
> 
> 3. Go into device manager and disable the primary GTX Titan X
> 
> 4. Open GFE and grab the second code
> 
> Rinse and repeat for 3-Way or 4-Way SLI solution.


+Rep Just got my second code. I thought it was using the card's serial number... Thanks!


----------



## deadwidesmile

For the records:

-x1 TX ultra settings with a few tweaks to the config folder + hairworks on max ='s 45-55 FPS average with dips into the 35 range
-x1 TX ultra settings with a few tweaks to the config folder + hairworks on max and x1 970 FTW+ Physx card ='s 55-65 FPS average with dips down to 48 lowest.


----------



## YamiJustin

With 1 Titan X, what would you recommend?

A 4k TN 60hz G-Sync monitor, or a 1440p IPS 144hz G-Sync monitor?


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YamiJustin*
> 
> With 1 Titan X, what would you recommend?
> 
> A 4k TN 60hz G-Sync monitor, or a 1440p IPS 144hz G-Sync monitor?


1440p IPS 144hz G-Sync. All the way.


----------



## YamiJustin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> 1440p IPS 144hz G-Sync. All the way.


Hm, okay.

Now the question is.. grab that 1440p one from Acer, or wait until September for the ultra wide 21:9 3660x1440p 34-inch IPS G-sync 75hz curved monitor from Acer lol


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Planning on getting a pair of Titan X cards this week. Have an AX1200i that powers my three 980s now with room to spare, pretty safe to assume i will be fine with only two TX cards?


----------



## deadwidesmile

I really want the 1440p IPS G-Sync Acer. But, if you want more wide, push for the 34". The only issues with the 34" is that 21:9 isn't 100% supported all the time from everything I've read.

I'm stuck with my 144hz 1080p's for awhile


----------



## G227

So here is a strong argument for not pushing memory too high and adding a back-plate - 102C on VRMs







- holy mother of gods







- with stock clocks & volts mind you! (I think - double check the article itself). This also explains why many people here reported that their back-plates are getting very very hot.



Link here: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-gm200-maxwell,4091-6.html Might have already been discussed here so sorry for possible repetitive post


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> So here is a strong argument for not pushing memory too high and adding a back-plate - 102C on VRMs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - holy mother of gods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - with stock clocks & volts mind you! (I think - double check the article itself). This also explains why many people here reported that their back-plates are getting very very hot.
> 
> 
> 
> Link here: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-gm200-maxwell,4091-6.html Might have already been discussed here so sorry for possible repetitive post


Interesting. My Bitspower full cover block and backplate came with Fujipoly thermal pads for everything on the back of the card. It gets warm but hasn't been burning hot as I've seen others report.


----------



## Nytestryke

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> So here is a strong argument for not pushing memory too high and adding a back-plate - 102C on VRMs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - holy mother of gods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - with stock clocks & volts mind you! (I think - double check the article itself). This also explains why many people here reported that their back-plates are getting very very hot.
> 
> 
> 
> Link here: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-gm200-maxwell,4091-6.html Might have already been discussed here so sorry for possible repetitive post






It's irresponsible to purchase a card like the tx and not consider heat dissipation, that being said this is that worse case scenario when people are taking ill-conceived risks with their 1k gpus







It's a good read though to educate. Reminds me of an old Toms Hardware video demonstrating the utility of the heatsink


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*
> 
> FYI... If you have SLI Titan X (Time of Posting) In order for you get a code you need to disable SLI first. Just did it.
> 
> How to grab a code for each card:
> 
> 1. Open GFE and grab the code the first code.
> 
> 2. After grabbing the first code and close out of GFE
> 
> 3. Go into device manager and disable the primary GTX Titan X
> 
> 4. Open GFE and grab the second code
> 
> Rinse and repeat for 3-Way or 4-Way SLI solution.


That was a pain in the butt. Haha. For me, I kept thinking that the first TX in DM was the first card. Took me about 30 minutes to figure out that I need to disable the second one on the list haha. Thanks a lot. Gave one to a friend.


----------



## deadwidesmile

I'm still terrified I didn't put my backplate on 100% correct.


----------



## ciccoman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeusHavok*
> 
> Anyone had this issue when trying to bake overclocks into the bios?
> 
> GPU will only go to 1189
> 
> 
> 
> Even when GPUZ shows my clocks should be 1405
> 
> 
> 
> The voltage is reading correctly so I've assumed it's not an issue with the voltage table.
> 
> Some more info:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any help?
> 
> Attached if anyone wants to have a look at it for me:
> 
> ZEUS.zip 150k .zip file


if you want it to work you have to use the bios nVidia as a starting point or increase the boost limimit in the boost table. the Asus bios works differently and card will Boost at level 57 of boost table.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Wasted an hour trying to get the Witcher 3 code. Never mind.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> I'm still terrified I didn't put my backplate on 100% correct.


Yeah I'm sort of wondering myself. But all "seems" good at the moment


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Wasted an hour trying to get the Witcher 3 code. Never mind.


Worked perfectly for me.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Wasted an hour trying to get the Witcher 3 code. Never mind.


Yeah you have to uninstall the everything (nvidia related)

Install Geforce experience only link

Then install the drivers using the geforce experience and then it should show up on the top right.


----------



## SteezyTN

So I'm a little angry...
TX1- ASIC Score of 73.2% (SC
TX2- ASIC Score of 63.6% (nonSC)


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So I'm a little angry...
> TX1- ASIC Score of 73.2% (SC
> TX2- ASIC Score of 63.6% (nonSC)


you got a little unlucky?

SC's also vary widely... I doubt you would've gotten one around the 73's range maybe high 60's


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So I'm a little angry...
> TX1- ASIC Score of 73.2% (SC
> TX2- ASIC Score of 63.6% (nonSC)


You're going under water. You'll be fine









If you want to run 1400 +, I'd definitely look into getting a beefier PSU.


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So I'm a little angry...
> TX1- ASIC Score of 73.2% (SC
> TX2- ASIC Score of 63.6% (nonSC)


Better luck next generation







seriously though because you're putting them into a loop you can throw voltage at them to bench and play games. I can feel your 860's pain already


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Yeah you have to uninstall the everything (nvidia related)
> 
> Install Geforce experience only link
> 
> Then install the drivers using the geforce experience and then it should show up on the top right.


Appreciate the tip, but it didn't work for me. I tried it again with DDU, and still no luck. I tried installing the driver directly through GFE standard and it's beta with no previous driver installed.

Felt it could have been my PhysX card, but unplugging it before the process made no difference.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So I'm a little angry...
> TX1- ASIC Score of 73.2% (SC
> TX2- ASIC Score of 63.6% (nonSC)


Why is that bad? I have 73.4% and was hitting 1470Mhz stable on stock bios with stock air cooling (non-SC). Now that's I've water cooled, I've settled at 1550Mhz and just under 8000Mhz on memory with a slightly modified version of the Maxair bios (modified voltage table so it will never default to anything above 1.25v).


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Appreciate the tip, but it didn't work for me. I tried it again with DDU, and still no luck. I tried installing the driver directly through GFE standard and it's beta with no previous driver installed.
> 
> Felt it could have been my PhysX card, but unplugging it before the process made no difference.


I fresh installed the driver after using DDU (driver and physics Only), then downloaded Experience from this link: http://www.geforce.co.uk/geforce-experience

Install Experience and the Trophy cup was in the top right for me to click. I didn't even need to install the drivers by way of Nvidia Experience. So maybe try it that way, if you haven't?


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> you got a little unlucky?
> 
> SC's also vary widely... I doubt you would've gotten one around the 73's range maybe high 60's


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> You're going under water. You'll be fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to run 1400 +, I'd definitely look into getting a beefier PSU.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> Better luck next generation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seriously though because you're putting them into a loop you can throw voltage at them to bench and play games. I can feel your 860's pain already


all good. No worries. Correct, they are under water. Just hit 21014 on fire strike (1080p), which is 6000 over my 780 Ali setup.

As for my 860w PSU, this thing is a no go. At stock everything, the fans kicking in, and coil whinning BAD! Around December, in going to build in an SMA8, so by then I'll have at least 1200w


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> I fresh installed the driver after using DDU (driver and physics Only), then downloaded Experience from this link: http://www.geforce.co.uk/geforce-experience
> 
> Install Experience and the Trophy cup was in the top right for me to click. I didn't even need to install the drivers by way of Nvidia Experience. So maybe try it that way, if you haven't?


Unfortunately tried it exactly that way as well. Unchecked all the other nvidia things like usual.









Did it with the 347, 350, and 352 driver.


----------



## TremF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Unfortunately tried it exactly that way as well. Unchecked all the other nvidia things like usual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did it with the 347, 350, and 352 driver.


Keep trying! I was at it for around 1.5 hours last night.

I uninstalled Geforce Experience, then uninstalled the driver and restarted the PC. When it restarted I installed the latest GE which then installed the driver and after a few attempts I suddenly got the message that i qualifed for a free copy of Witcher 3!









Don't give up mate. It works eventually and is worthwhile.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TremF*
> 
> Keep trying! I was at it for around 1.5 hours last night.
> 
> I uninstalled Geforce Experience, then uninstalled the driver and restarted the PC. When it restarted I installed the latest GE which then installed the driver and after a few attempts I suddenly got the message that i qualifed for a free copy of Witcher 3!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't give up mate. It works eventually and is worthwhile.


I'll give it another shot tomorrow, maybe they'll have fixed whatever is preventing it from working, or I'll fluke out.









Already have the game which is quite good! But I was hoping to surprise a friend with a copy tonight.


----------



## John Shepard

i know i am late but if you own a titan x(or 3-4 in your case) you can get the witcher 3 for free from nvidia.
Simply install geforce experience and click the rewards tab.

http://www.geforce.com/titan-x-geforce-experience-beta


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John Shepard*
> 
> i know i am late but if you own a titan x(or 3-4 in your case) you can get the witcher 3 for free from nvidia.
> Simply install geforce experience and click the rewards tab.
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/titan-x-geforce-experience-beta


A little late bud


----------



## John Shepard

yeah i know....
I saw it when i woke a couple of hours ago.What a pleasant surprise


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John Shepard*
> 
> yeah i know....
> I saw it when i woke a couple of hours ago.What a pleasant surprise


Haha, just playing with you. No worries. But yah, it was surprising. I have two TX's, so I have one code to a friend.


----------



## John Shepard

I bet that friend is soon going to be very happy


----------



## TremF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John Shepard*
> 
> i know i am late but if you own a titan x(or 3-4 in your case) you can get the witcher 3 for free from nvidia.
> Simply install geforce experience and click the rewards tab.
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/titan-x-geforce-experience-beta


Haha! If you read a few pages back this has already been discussed, including how to get the keys if you have multiple cards









I downloaded it last night and can't wait to get home from work later to give it a try


----------



## zakkaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*
> 
> FYI... If you have SLI Titan X (Time of Posting) In order for you get a code you need to disable SLI first. Just did it.
> 
> How to grab a code for each card:
> 
> 1. Open GFE and grab the code the first code.
> 
> 2. After grabbing the first code and close out of GFE
> 
> 3. Go into device manager and disable the primary GTX Titan X
> 
> 4. Open GFE and grab the second code
> 
> Rinse and repeat for 3-Way or 4-Way SLI solution.


Thanks, first code worked perfectly, but I completely lose the monitor signal after disabling the primary Titan X. Any thoughts? (Windows 7)


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zakkaz*
> 
> Thanks, first code worked perfectly, but I completely lose the monitor signal after disabling the primary Titan X. Any thoughts? (Windows 7)


Plug the cable in the second card. I was having the same issues. That's why it was such a pain. I got iterated after 30 minutes.


----------



## MakoOC

Why isn't my PX OSD working in The Witcher 3, I see you guys aren't having an issue. Works in everything else I have, but I can't get it to display in that one game.


----------



## Silverbreaker

hey guys,

cant put the Titan X stable for GTA V. Its simpley impossible, even with a smaller OC. The game crashes randomly every 15 minutes, even with the evga sc bios (425 watt) without an oc. but with the original bios (and without an oc) it runs without random crashes a whole hour... is there a trick or a possibility to stabilize this game?


----------



## doogk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silverbreaker*
> 
> hey guys,
> 
> cant put the Titan X stable for GTA V. Its simpley impossible, even with a smaller OC. The game crashes randomly every 15 minutes, even with the evga sc bios (425 watt) without an oc. but with the original bios (and without an oc) it runs without random crashes a whole hour... is there a trick or a possibility to stabilize this game?


What driver are you using? I know some people are having problems with the latest.


----------



## mistax

Can't get the reward button to pop up in geforce experience


----------



## Silverbreaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doogk*
> 
> What driver are you using? I know some people are having problems with the latest.


oh sorry, I use the latest 352.86, but the crash-problem occurs since 350.12 (i dont had an titan x before that driver-version). I usually deinstall the drivers with the latest Driver Uninstaller - so, I dont think there is a driver problem... the VRMs are also very good cooled and my card never goes higher than 60 C°... every other game runs well only this one give me headaches!


----------



## doogk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silverbreaker*
> 
> oh sorry, I use the latest 352.86, but the crash-problem occurs since 350.12 (i dont had an titan x before that driver-version). I usually deinstall the drivers with the latest Driver Uninstaller - so, I dont think there is a driver problem... the VRMs are also very good cooled and my card never goes higher than 60 C°... every other game runs well only this one give me headaches!


You playing through steam? Try checking integrity of the files.


----------



## G227

So - more ASIC talk







From my perspective, higher ASIC meant directly higher OC capability. Here is how I see it - please let me know where I am wrong







.

*First some numbers.* At SC425 BIOS my 63.6% ASIC (EVGA nonSC) card got up to 1396MHz/8GHz stable at max + volts @ 1.204V (it throttled a bit so at 1.237 it would have been maybe 1414MHz - but I couldn't test stability of that since I was on stock cooler), while my second 69.6% ASIC (EVGA SC) got to 1400MHz on stock volts and with max +volts on the same bios @1.237V it went up to 1455Mhz/8GHz. Even assuming the other card could be stable @1414Mhz thats still ~40 additional MHz.

*Now the theory* - I have heard people here say that it doesn't matter because for lower ASIC cards you can just put more voltage through to get higher overclocks (if I understand it correctly) - but, from my perspective, we are all hardware limited the same way so that's not valid. In other words, we can all put max certain voltage (1.274?) ATM. So while I could put higher voltage BIOS on the first lower-asic card to get higher OC, I could do the same with the other card. Thus the difference of 40Mhz would still be there.

*So my questions:*

1) Is my rationale correct? I.e. lower ASIC cards could get higher OC with more volts, but since both cards can get only up to a certain hardware limited number the higher ASIC card should generally OC higher?
2) To illustrate - what OC are you getting with what ASIC? Particularly if you have sub 70% ASIC cards. Do your higher ASIC cards get higher?
3) If you have EVGA cards, what ASIC did you get on what version? The idea here is that the SC version generally has higher ASIC (mine was higher 69.6 vs 63.6 and somebody just mentioned the same here). If thats true and granted higher ASIC would correlate to higher OC, then the SC version would make sense (if you care about higher OC) or just go with other brand as there you could get the entire range as cards are not distributed (if you don't care about EVGA warranty).

Lastly - before you all say it - I know that +40MHz is tiny difference in actual performance







- this is more of a theoretical question


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silverbreaker*
> 
> oh sorry, I use the latest 352.86, but the crash-problem occurs since 350.12 (i dont had an titan x before that driver-version). I usually deinstall the drivers with the latest Driver Uninstaller - so, I dont think there is a driver problem... the VRMs are also very good cooled and my card never goes higher than 60 C°... every other game runs well only this one give me headaches!


How do you cool your VRMs and what speed do you run them? When I was running +500MHz on them @8GHz I was getting crashes as well - only now I realize it was because of them. Since I toned down the OC to +300MHz I'm stable. I have posted a few pages back a picture with VRMs on stock card getting to 102C on stock volts/clocks. I know you said you are cooling them well, but try disabling/lowering your memory OC and see if that solves it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakoOC*
> 
> Why isn't my PX OSD working in The Witcher 3, I see you guys aren't having an issue. Works in everything else I have, but I can't get it to display in that one game.


Works just fine here. Try running other games to see if it works there - beyond that, I don't know


----------



## Klunt Bumskrint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So I'm a little angry...
> TX1- ASIC Score of 73.2% (SC
> TX2- ASIC Score of 63.6% (nonSC)


Poor baby.
Mine are 63 and 59. Both Evga sc


----------



## Silverbreaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> How do you cool your VRMs and what speed do you run them? When I was running +500MHz on them @8GHz I was getting crashes as well - only now I realize it was because of them. Since I toned down the OC to +300MHz I'm stable. I have posted a few pages back a picture with VRMs on stock card getting to 102C on stock volts/clocks. I know you said you are cooling them well, but try disabling/lowering your memory OC and see if that solves it


sorry, but this isnt the case. Even without an Overclock the game crashes (evga superclocked, 425w bios). but I will check my accelero xtreme iv installation...


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klunt Bumskrint*
> 
> Poor baby.
> Mine are 63 and 59. Both Evga sc


There goes my SC argument


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> I'm still terrified I didn't put my backplate on 100% correct.


it a heatsink, not a cooler. if the backplate does not get hot - as much as 50C during a Heaven 4.0 run (no fan) it's probably not working as intended IMO. with a fan shedding some heat from it it will keep the memory modules cool-er (vrms are on the front of the pcb, so not in that thermal image) it does help with temps overall.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So I'm a little angry...
> TX1- ASIC Score of 73.2% (SC
> TX2- ASIC Score of 63.6% (nonSC)


not bad - 74 and 64% here. But ASIC means very little in terms of overclock performance IMO
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> So - more ASIC talk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From my perspective, higher ASIC meant directly higher OC capability. Here is how I see it - please let me know where I am wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> *First some numbers.* At SC425 BIOS my 63.6% ASIC (EVGA nonSC) card got up to 1396MHz/8GHz stable at max + volts @ 1.204V (it throttled a bit so at 1.237 it would have been maybe 1414MHz - but I couldn't test stability of that since I was on stock cooler), while my second 69.6% ASIC (EVGA SC) got to 1400MHz on stock volts and with max +volts on the same bios @1.237V it went up to 1455Mhz/8GHz. Even assuming the other card could be stable @1414Mhz thats still ~40 additional MHz.
> 
> *Now the theory* - I have heard people here say that it doesn't matter because for lower ASIC cards you can just put more voltage through to get higher overclocks (if I understand it correctly) - but, from my perspective, we are all hardware limited the same way so that's not valid. In other words, we can all put max certain voltage (1.274?) ATM. So while I could put higher voltage BIOS on the first lower-asic card to get higher OC, I could do the same with the other card. Thus the difference of 40Mhz would still be there.
> 
> *So my questions:*
> 
> 1) Is my rationale correct? I.e. lower ASIC cards could get higher OC with more volts, but since both cards can get only up to a certain hardware limited number the higher ASIC card should generally OC higher?
> 2) To illustrate - what OC are you getting with what ASIC? Particularly if you have sub 70% ASIC cards. Do your higher ASIC cards get higher?
> 3) If you have EVGA cards, what ASIC did you get on what version? The idea here is that the SC version generally has higher ASIC (mine was higher 69.6 vs 63.6 and somebody just mentioned the same here). If thats true and granted higher ASIC would correlate to higher OC, then the SC version would make sense (if you care about higher OC) or just go with other brand as there you could get the entire range as cards are not distributed (if you don't care about EVGA warranty).
> 
> Lastly - before you all say it - I know that +40MHz is tiny difference in actual performance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - this is more of a theoretical question


1) partially. the additional leakage with low AISC will cause the core to run hotter (current leaks, voltage is a potential, and does no "work") so that's usually why a low asic card can't OC higher... until you take heat out of the equation.
2) my low ASIC card runs very close to it's partner... and actually can clock memory much higher. 1542-1558 is the higherst I can really run on either card with any level of stability. BF4 in SLI at 4K is 1500.
3) don't have evga
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> *How do you cool your VRMs and what speed do you run them?* When I was running +500MHz on them @8GHz I was getting crashes as well - only now I realize it was because of them. Since I toned down the OC to +300MHz I'm stable. I have posted a few pages back a picture with VRMs on stock card getting to 102C on stock volts/clocks. I know you said you are cooling them well, but try disabling/lowering your memory OC and see if that solves it
> Works just fine here. Try running other games to see if it works there - beyond that, I don't know


the Voltage Reg Modules supply power to the memory. they are not shown in that thermal image


----------



## Black Magix

Hey titan-x owners, go grab your free copy of witcher 3!
http://www.overclock.net/t/1556522/geforce-com-witcher-3-free-to-titan-x-owners

Mine comes this saturday! Titan-X superclocked! WOOHOO!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Black Magix*
> 
> Hey titan-x owners, go grab your free copy of witcher 3!
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1556522/geforce-com-witcher-3-free-to-titan-x-owners
> 
> Mine comes this saturday! Titan-X superclocked! WOOHOO!


might want to read back a day...


----------



## Black Magix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> might want to read back a day...


1 day is 128 posts and 13 pages of content.....


----------



## Maxxamillion

My Titan X cards are ASIC 75.3% and 75.6% and the best I can do at 1.274v is 1481/4025 for 24/7 stability.


----------



## John Shepard

What happens if the vram overheats? Do you get a lockup,artifacts or what?
just curious


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John Shepard*
> 
> What happens if the vram overheats? Do you get a lockup,artifacts or what?
> just curious


Depends how "too far" you push it. Generally you might get artifacts or you screen might completely freeze requiring a hard restart. That is the main difference between it and OCing your core too much. When you OC core too much your driver generally crashes and the card resets - but often you don't need to restart. This video is not great, but explains the issue: 



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxxamillion*
> 
> My Titan X cards are ASIC 75.3% and 75.6% and the best I can do at 1.274v is 1481/4025 for 24/7 stability.


Thanks for input! I assume that's Cyclops BIOS?


----------



## PinzaC55

Hi everybody, I am trying to remove the stock cooler prior to installing the water block but I have hit a snag. I have removed the 20 screws and overcome the slight stickiness of the thermal compound but the card appears to be stuck at the IO end. I can't lift it straight up or slide it out. What should I do ?


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> Hi everybody, I am trying to remove the stock cooler prior to installing the water block but I have hit a snag. I have removed the 20 screws and overcome the slight stickiness of the thermal compound but the card appears to be stuck at the IO end. I can't lift it straight up or slide it out. What should I do ?


There is two more screws that connect the fan/heat sink at the side where the I/O is.


----------



## Artah

Hello Titan X owners, I just got a couple of air cooled ones, hoping EVGA will stock hydro blocks soon.


----------



## PinzaC55

Hi do you mean the two on the lugs projecting from the IO shield over the PCB ? They were included in the 20 and I have already removed them.
There are 2 little black Allen screws one either side but the instructions say nothing about them.


----------



## unreality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> Hi do you mean the two on the lugs projecting from the IO shield over the PCB ? They were included in the 20 and I have already removed them.
> There are 2 little black Allen screws one either side but the instructions say nothing about them.


maybe this helps:


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Hello Titan X owners, I just got a couple of air cooled ones, hoping EVGA will stock hydro blocks soon.


Just block those!!


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Hello Titan X owners, I just got a couple of air cooled ones, hoping EVGA will stock hydro blocks soon.


Welcome to the club!!!









Just got my two Witcher 3 codes after my third attempt to get them, now for some fun!!!


----------



## PinzaC55

Thanks! The EK "instructions " make no mention of those 2 screws 8-(


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Just block those!!


I will but waiting for the EVGA version this time, I like EK but for once I want to be patient and get that cool EVGA logo with the led glow. I'm seeing an 11c difference between the two cards, can't wait to go back to liquid on my GPUs.


----------



## hacktastic

HI all I just got my EVGA Titan X and its a beast over my old 680 dcii. Mine overclocks nicely so far, love it!


----------



## SteezyTN

So check this out. I'm not "mad", but I'm a little disappointed. Look at the STOCK voltage on the SC (top) and the STOCK voltage on the nonSC (bottom). Everything is stock, including clocks.


----------



## doogk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So check this out. I'm not "mad", but I'm a little disappointed. Look at the STOCK voltage on the SC (top) and the STOCK voltage on the nonSC (bottom). Everything is stock, including clocks.


UMAD

Hopefully they will overclock close to the same with watercooling

You flashed them to the same bios yet?


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doogk*
> 
> UMAD
> 
> Hopefully they will overclock close to the same with watercooling
> 
> You flashed them to the same bios yet?


Not yet. I will later tomorrow, because I'm currently running Mayhems Part 2 throughout my loop. Once I fill it up with coolant, I'll flash one of them. I don't need to flash both to get more voltage, because my 860w PSU is holding me back.


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So check this out. I'm not "mad", but I'm a little disappointed. Look at the STOCK voltage on the SC (top) and the STOCK voltage on the nonSC (bottom). Everything is stock, including clocks.


And this confirms the ASIC story a bit







- Have you checked those? My non-SC version also needed more volts to be stable and had lower ASIC (63.0 vs 69.6 with the SC).

Btw - check out this screenshot from TW3 - I mean it just looks so much more real than say - Dragon Age Inquistion that I was just playing. It's just insane


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> And this confirms the ASIC story a bit


I seriously can't believe a GPu with 10% less ASIC needs .12 more for voltage. Oh well. No worries.

EDIT* what's the max voltage for stock bios?


----------



## TremF

This week only offer at OcUK.net - An OcUK Titan X for £800 !

https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-207-OK&utm_source=Overclockers+UK+Newsletter&utm_campaign=8b47379838-B2C_CW215_20_2015&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_c199b69777-8b47379838-212968241


----------



## gavros777

Can a titan x oc to 1500mhz max out the witcher 3 at 4k and remain above 30fps?
If not what settings you recommend turning down to get a stable 30 fps?

Just received my 4k monitor in the mail


----------



## SteezyTN

I have yet to break 40c.
So far, stable is 1304mhz, but I haven't flashed the second card to match yet. Kind of disappointed by the voltage required on the nonSC model.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TremF*
> 
> This week only offer at OcUK.net - An OcUK Titan X for £800 !
> 
> https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-207-OK&utm_source=Overclockers+UK+Newsletter&utm_campaign=8b47379838-B2C_CW215_20_2015&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_c199b69777-8b47379838-212968241


WOW and just 2 months after launch, looks like the 980Ti or the 390X may just be around the corner???


----------



## TremF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> WOW and just 2 months after launch, looks like the 980Ti or the 390X may just be around the corner???


Or both... I don't regret the Titan X though. Much cooler name hehe


----------



## zakkaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Plug the cable in the second card. I was having the same issues. That's why it was such a pain. I got iterated after 30 minutes.


Can't get monitor signal pluging the cable on the second card. Is it the PCI Slot (asus sabertooth x79) or something I can change in the BIOS? I really don't want to dismount the water blocks just for that


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zakkaz*
> 
> Can't get monitor signal pluging the cable on the second card. Is it the PCI Slot (asus sabertooth x79) or something I can change in the BIOS? I really don't want to dismount the water blocks just for that


Just keep trying. It took my a while. Try and disable and enable SLI, back and forth. Shut down, restart, shut down... Whatever you have to do. Or, disable the other card. Try that


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Black Magix*
> 
> 1 day is 128 posts and 13 pages of content.....


lol - kinda like the Alzheimer's patient... every day is a new beginning.


----------



## Ayahuasca

Anyone know whether the 980 hybrid cooler is good enough to run 1500mhz+ 1.281v?

I'm using maxair bios atm and it's 1500mhz bench stable and 1450mhz game stable on stock cooler.

Waiting for the TX branded hybrid.


----------



## strong island 1

Almost finished with zombie, still need to solder more ground plates and wires. I spilled my flux all over my room last night and couldnt finish. I'm not showing any up close pics because I dont want to be ripped apart for my soldering. Everytime I see someone post there pics people rip them apart. It's the first time I have ever soldered anything like this so it's ugly. I just wanted to show that I wasnt lying when I mentioned it earlier. vgpu resistance is 3.2ohm which is still good. Either way it's been amazing practice if it doesn't work.

Der8auer mentioned he killed the memory vrm on one titan at only 1.75v so for me I don't think it's worth the chance to do the memory mod. My does about 8200mhz so it's not terrible, actually pretty nice.

I used copper plates for the vcc connection which is what's holding it up on the bottom and I will finish the grounds tonight.


----------



## Mydog

I wonder if I can get four Whicher codes by using two OS with my TX's


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Almost finished with zombie, still need to solder more ground plates and wires. I spilled my flux all over my room last night and couldnt finish. I'm not showing any up close pics because I dont want to be ripped apart for my soldering. Everytime I see someone post there pics people rip them apart. It's the first time I have ever soldered anything like this so it's ugly. I just wanted to show that I wasnt lying when I mentioned it earlier. vgpu resistance is 3.2ohm which is still good. Either way it's been amazing practice if it doesn't work.
> 
> Der8auer mentioned he killed the memory vrm on one titan at only 1.75v so for me I don't think it's worth the chance to do the memory mod. My does about 8200mhz so it's not terrible, actually pretty nice.
> 
> I used copper plates for the vcc connection which is what's holding it up on the bottom and I will finish the grounds tonight.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Yay! That is something. Finger crossed and hooting for the best here mate. I think the frank will be alive and kicking soon. Shot for the top mate


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I wonder if I can get four Whicher codes by using two OS with my TX's


I think I have an extra witcher code if anyone wants one.

I guess every single person in this thread probably has extra but it's here if someone reading this without a titan needs it.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Is the aquacomputer active backplate sold on PPCs for the Titan compatible with the Titan X? This one I mean http://www.performance-pcs.com/aquacomputer-backplate-for-kryographics-gtx-titan-and-gtx-titan-black-active-xcs.html#Details It looks almost identical to the one on Aquacomputers site http://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_info.php?products_id=3300 but the one on their site says Titan X. I really don't want to pay $50 in shipping for it so I'm hoping it works.


----------



## doogk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Is the aquacomputer active backplate sold on PPCs for the Titan compatible with the Titan X? This one I mean http://www.performance-pcs.com/aquacomputer-backplate-for-kryographics-gtx-titan-and-gtx-titan-black-active-xcs.html#Details It looks almost identical to the one on Aquacomputers site http://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_info.php?products_id=3300 but the one on their site says Titan X. I really don't want to pay $50 in shipping for it so I'm hoping it works.


Ram would have to be all in the same place and considering the GPU block isnt the same I wouldnt think the backplates would be the same.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doogk*
> 
> Ram would have to be all in the same place and considering the GPU block isnt the same I wouldnt think the backplates would be the same.


Yeah you're probably right.

Has anyone been able to order the active backplate off PPCs or another US site?


----------



## Black Magix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I think I have an extra witcher code if anyone wants one.
> 
> I guess every single person in this thread probably has extra but it's here if someone reading this without a titan needs it.


I could use one







although I haven't seen my titan-x ship yet.


----------



## burningrave101

EVGA Titan X Superclocked in stock at Amazon $1029.99:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00UXTN5P0/


----------



## Maxxamillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Thanks for input! I assume that's Cyclops BIOS?


Yes, it's the Cyclops2 bios.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Is the aquacomputer active backplate sold on PPCs for the Titan compatible with the Titan X? This one I mean http://www.performance-pcs.com/aquacomputer-backplate-for-kryographics-gtx-titan-and-gtx-titan-black-active-xcs.html#Details It looks almost identical to the one on Aquacomputers site http://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_info.php?products_id=3300 but the one on their site says Titan X. I really don't want to pay $50 in shipping for it so I'm hoping it works.


Most likely not. Order directly from Aquacomputer mate. It is pretty fast. Also don´t pay attention to their stock since the site does not keep a very good track of what is in stock what is not...Your best bet is to ask Shoggy (Aquacomputer rep here in OCN) before putting the order.


----------



## pluke the 2

Question:

Will overclocking the Titan X with Precision X produce any better frames specifically for Arma 3? I know this game is CPU hungry, but I wanted to ask if you think it would do me any different for FPS increase.

Whatever base clock is. IfI boosted 100+ on both core and memory or whatever I could get away with stability wise.


----------



## B-rock

Not sure why everyone is having problems with getting the code, all I did was close NGE and then reopen it. It updated, then I looked in the upper left and clicked the trophy. None of this uninstalling crap.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Alright, so, all the math on my system is saying I have about 100-150w left of head room if I throw another TX in the loop on a Seasonic 850w. Mmmm... tempting to pull the trigger. The deciding factor is I don't really want to throw another $1,500 - $1,700 into my build at this point.

But that SLI.

That SLI TX.

Mmm...

Opinions?


----------



## Pandora's Box

Just need to get a back plate for the second Titan X.

Before anyone says "should have gone custom water": I take my PC to LAN parties fairly often, not moving a custom watercooled rig.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Aesthetically, not my bag but LAN party ability? Hell yes. Looks good. Any idea what your draw is on those TX's?


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-rock*
> 
> Not sure why everyone is having problems with getting the code, all I did was close NGE and then reopen it. It updated, then I looked in the upper left and clicked the trophy. None of this uninstalling crap.


They're talking about multiple codes for SLi users.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I have yet to break 40c.
> So far, stable is 1304mhz, but I haven't flashed the second card to match yet. Kind of disappointed by the voltage required on the nonSC model.


Should have just spend the extra $20 my friend. No need to be upset though. You are probably missing out on 2-5 frames per second tops.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Should have just spend the extra $20 my friend. No need to be upset though. You are probably missing out on 2-5 frames per second tops.


It wasn't about spending an extra $20. It's what the fact that they were out of stock.


----------



## mistax

=( i still can't get the reward thing to come up. I'm sad


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> It wasn't about spending an extra $20. It's what the fact that they were out of stock.


Should have waited. They are in stock now. Might grab me another for $890.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Should have waited. They are in stock now. Might grab me another for $890.


It's all good. I paid $926.99 and 917.99. They told me the ETA, but I didn't want to take the chance of them selling out. So I saved $9 and got the non SC lol. I really don't care though. Someone was saying they have two SC's and they are about 10% ASIC from each other. If I can reach 1500 on each card with flashed bios, I'll be A okay. But first I need a bigger PsU and Bigger Case.


----------



## DADDYDC650

You say you don't care yet you want them both to run stable at 1500Mhz. Don't let the numbers game drive you crazy. Set them to stock or close to stock volts, run them at 1400-1450 and crank up the vram to 8Ghz or so. You'll be good for years.


----------



## mistax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> It wasn't about spending an extra $20. It's what the fact that they were out of stock.


i just noticed you're from california, did you go to micro center. xD i think we tried to pick up the same card.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Almost finished with zombie, still need to solder more ground plates and wires. I spilled my flux all over my room last night and couldnt finish. I'm not showing any up close pics because I dont want to be ripped apart for my soldering. Everytime I see someone post there pics people rip them apart. It's the first time I have ever soldered anything like this so it's ugly. I just wanted to show that I wasnt lying when I mentioned it earlier. vgpu resistance is 3.2ohm which is still good. Either way it's been amazing practice if it doesn't work.
> 
> Der8auer mentioned he killed the memory vrm on one titan at only 1.75v so for me I don't think it's worth the chance to do the memory mod. My does about 8200mhz so it's not terrible, actually pretty nice.
> 
> I used copper plates for the vcc connection which is what's holding it up on the bottom and I will finish the grounds tonight.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


oh man! that's gotta be a ton of fun! nice work SI 1... lol - I'm not gonna say anything about anyone's PCB soldering skills. Looking forward to see that GPU @ 2000









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> =( i still can't get the reward thing to come up. I'm sad


stay with it - it took me several attempts (driver uninstall then reinstall thru GFE). What worked.., here was to completely uninstall Nvidia everything with DDU15, install only GFE, let it install the driver (for me, sans 3D and miracast), a restart and GFE update to beta, and the "award" came up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> It's all good. I paid $926.99 and 917.99. They told me the ETA, but I didn't want to take the chance of them selling out. So I saved $9 and got the non SC lol. I really don't care though. Someone was saying they have two SC's and they are about 10% ASIC from each other. *If I can reach 1500 on each card with flashed bios, I'll be A okay. But first I need a bigger PsU and Bigger Case*.


.. and a water loop.


----------



## Beasthunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Should have waited. They are in stock now. Might grab me another for $890.


Sorry to hop in late but a Titan X for $890? If so, got a link?


----------



## Beasthunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I think I have an extra witcher code if anyone wants one.
> 
> I guess every single person in this thread probably has extra but it's here if someone reading this without a titan needs it.


I don't have one yet. Still trying to figure out what set up to go with. I was going to wait for the 980ti/390x release but to be honest, i'm tired of waiting. I was thinking about going with Zotac Amp Core Edition 970s or a Titan X and snag another one later.

If I can find a deal on a TX then it's that, with ease.


----------



## mistax

The struggles to get the GeForce experience to work


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> It wasn't about spending an extra $20. It's what the fact that they were out of stock.
> 
> 
> 
> Should have waited. They are in stock now. Might grab me another for $890.
Click to expand...

where can you get them for 890?

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## saeedkunna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> where can you get them for 890?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


1++++++


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> You say you don't care yet you want them both to run stable at 1500Mhz. Don't let the numbers game drive you crazy. Set them to stock or close to stock volts as possible and run them at 1400-1450 and crank up the vram to 8Ghz or so. You'll be good for years.


Quite so. I mean I think running 1.237 or 1.255 on MAXAIR should be fine in the long term as well (provided you take care of cooling the rest of the card properly and don't forget the core isn't the only thing on PCB







). I say this a lot, but I still recommend caution with pushing memory too much as it does get very hot.

But I absolutely agree with not getting too hung up on the numbers game - 40MHz here, 40MHz there, - even 200Mhz on memory will yield minimal impact (~1FPS for me running 80 something on TW3). I was gonna flash cyclops now to push my card from 1469 closer to the 1500 mark, but really it would yield what 2FPS at best - more like 1 - which running @70+ average FPS makes no difference. I know the feeling - the CALLING FOR MORE POWER







but don't get too hung up on it. I wanted to push my card high enough so I could get the NVIDIA hairoworks and sitll get above 60FPS on ULTRA @1440p, but that is just not happening. For that I need another one of these beauties







.

Just be happy with your card - and think of poor AMD users (at least before the 390x hits) who are stuck at max single 290x with NO crossfire support yet







running at ultra @1440p 37FPS (no hairworks) 



 - good time to be on team green







. Btw this would mean that even if 295x2 (when crossfire comes) would scale 100% from single 290x core to 2 of them my Titan is still just as fast - if not faster. Granted - properly overclocked, but last I checked there wasn't that much headroom to OC 295x2 even with custom water cooling and bios - at least not nearlly as much as the Titan.


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> =( i still can't get the reward thing to come up. I'm sad


FYI -- dunno if it's already been posted...but your Geforce Experience version needs to be 2.4.3.31 - > http://us.download.nvidia.com/GFE/GFEClient/2.4.3.31/GeForce_Experience_v2.4.3.31.exe

Anything else and it will not work.


----------



## teichu

Hello , just bought titan x but when I play GTA V it gets crash and showing error message like '' ERR GFX_D3D_INTI '' , does anyone have GTAV and also have this problem? the card is runnin stock , thanks


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> i just noticed you're from california, did you go to micro center. xD i think we tried to pick up the same card.


Nah, that wasn't me. No MC here


----------



## romanlegion13th

so i got my free Witcher 3 code but its on some crap GOG.com site
i wanted it on steam, i may just buy it on steam as i like to keep track of all my games on there

i knew there would be a catch


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> so i got my free Witcher 3 code but its on some crap GOG.com site
> i wanted it on steam, i may just buy it on steam as i like to keep track of all my games on there
> 
> i knew there would be a catch


No catch. You just use the site to download the files to install in your pc as a standalone game (no steam, no nothing)....


----------



## Beasthunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> so i got my free Witcher 3 code but its on some crap GOG.com site
> i wanted it on steam, i may just buy it on steam as i like to keep track of all my games on there
> 
> i knew there would be a catch


Lol. If I am not mistaken CDProjektRed owns GOG. You can add the game to your steam library after you download it.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaXmAn*
> 
> Witcher 3 is officially free here for Titan X owners: http://www.geforce.co.uk/titan-x-geforce-experience-beta


is this working for anybody??


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beasthunt*
> 
> Lol. If I am not mistaken CDProjektRed owns GOG. You can add the game to your steam library after you download it.


yeah just you cant track how many hours you played or achievements
i got 2 copy's gonna give 1 to a friend do i just give them the nvidia reward code?


----------



## mistax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> FYI -- dunno if it's already been posted...but your Geforce Experience version needs to be 2.4.3.31 - > http://us.download.nvidia.com/GFE/GFEClient/2.4.3.31/GeForce_Experience_v2.4.3.31.exe
> 
> Anything else and it will not work.


yeah, no luck i tried everything and the reward icon still doesn't show up.


----------



## carlhil2

Sold the Titan X that I bought from the Egg for $950.00, will be returning the one that I bought from MC as soon as I hear of a confirmed release date for the 980ti, yup, jumping on the bandwagon, good move? I just want those custom boards, I can live with 6 giggles..


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> yeah, no luck i tried everything and the reward icon still doesn't show up.


i got the reward icon
got even a notification saying to redeem in desktop

but in rewards icon in GFE unable to etc etc. when i click it.


----------



## Hawk777th

Free Witcher 3 for all Titan X owners! http://www.overclock.net/t/1556628/th-witcher-3-wild-hunt-free-to-all-titan-x-owners


----------



## mistax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> i got the reward icon
> got even a notification saying to redeem in desktop
> 
> but in rewards icon in GFE unable to etc etc. when i click it.


yeah i didn't get any of that. I'm assuming my thing is just bugged since there is no icon at all.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> yeah i didn't get any of that. I'm assuming my thing is just bugged since there is no icon at all.




check the post above u need that version of GFE only. The latest one doesnt have rewards


----------



## mistax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> 
> 
> check the post above u need that version of GFE only. The latest one doesnt have rewards


2.4.3.31 right? That's the version im using. Not the beta


----------



## mistax

aside from the withcer 3 promo thing, I tweaked the OC a bit more and i think this is where i'll stop on air.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=fb2dr


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Sold the Titan X that I bought from the Egg for $950.00, will be returning the one that I bought from MC as soon as I hear of a confirmed release date for the 980ti, yup, jumping on the bandwagon, good move? I just want those custom boards, I can live with 6 giggles..


waiting for the classifieds w/ evbot port.... and a 390X to play with when/if they come out.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Welcome to the club!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my two Witcher 3 codes after my third attempt to get them, now for some fun!!!


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> 2.4.3.31 right? That's the version im using. Not the beta


That's the same message I get when I try to claim the key.


----------



## dawn1980

Well I just got another titan x for sli and ordered a seasonic 1200...going to sell my 1000 watt seasonic on ebay...thanks for the help on this forum. Now back to playing witcher 3 at 40fps with a single titan x at 1440p...ha.....need more power!


----------



## Mongo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> 2.4.3.31 right? That's the version im using. Not the beta


You can't have SLI enabled to get it to work. Also good ideal to disable and only have 1 Card enable then start Geforce Experience.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mongo*
> 
> You can't have SLI enabled to get it to work. Also good ideal to disable and only have 1 Card enable then start Geforce Experience.


Thanks, disabled SLI and it worked.


----------



## Boyd

Hello just a brief question to all.

I've seen there many of the Tx owners go with a custom air / water cooling setups for their graphics cards.

do you think that there is going to be manufacture brand air cooler for the Tx later in the future maybe? for example like a EVGA Tx ACX 2.0 ? or do you think that the default factory blower style cooler is going to remain forever for the Tx?


----------



## fwdkiller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyd*
> 
> Hello just a brief question to all.
> 
> I've seen there many of the Tx owners go with a custom air / water cooling setups for their graphics cards.
> 
> do you think that there is going to be manufacture brand air cooler for the Tx later in the future maybe? for example like a EVGA Tx ACX 2.0 ? or do you think that the default factory blower style cooler is going to remain forever for the Tx?


It'll stay that way forever but look into aio cooler they will release one soon for it.


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyd*
> 
> Hello just a brief question to all.
> 
> I've seen there many of the Tx owners go with a custom air / water cooling setups for their graphics cards.
> 
> do you think that there is going to be manufacture brand air cooler for the Tx later in the future maybe? for example like a EVGA Tx ACX 2.0 ? or do you think that the default factory blower style cooler is going to remain forever for the Tx?


You'll have much more fun with a loop







plus better heat dissipation. There won't be many aftermarket air coolers with only current ones like the accelero.


----------



## Silverbreaker

it were the MD5-checksumes! GTA V runs now without crashing every 10 minutes!


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Thanks, disabled SLI and it worked.


working. Giving this to bro.


----------



## Beasthunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> yeah just you cant track how many hours you played or achievements
> i got 2 copy's gonna give 1 to a friend do i just give them the nvidia reward code?


I believe so. It's just a code they can type into GOG me thinks. People have been selling them like crazy on eBay.


----------



## Peter18x

Hi lads, I would like to share my new gaming system. Well i've used Corsair Air 540 case which mostly recommended for Air cooling system but i turned it to watercooled. Actually i still like it looks







. Well it went way over my budget, system cost almost £7000. Owner of 3x Titan X









Corsair Air 540 Case
Intel i7-5930K Processor 3.50GHz OC @ 4.50GHz
MSI Gaming 9 ACK
Corsair Vengeance LPX 32GB (4x 8GB) 2666MHz
3 X Nvidia GeForce GTX Titan X (3 Way SLI)
1TB Samsung 850 EVO
12TB HDD (2x 4TB Seagate & 2X 2TB Samsung M9T)
EVGA 1600W G2 Power Supply
Corsair H100i GTX AIO liquid CPU cooler
EK-FC Titan X - Nickel (Original CSQ) VGA water blocks x3
XSPC 360, 120 & 80 radiators
Alphacool Single Laing D5- Dual 5,25 Bay Station
Alphacool VPP655- Single Edition
3x Alphacool NB-eLoop 1200rpm fans
2x 80mm fans
1x EK-Vardar F4-120 2200rpm
2x Corsair SP120L PWM fans
EK-ACF Elox Black compression fittings
TUBE PrimoChill PrimoFlex Clear
EK-Ekoolant EVO UV BLUE

LG 34UM95-P Ultrawide IPS 34" monitor 3440 X 1440 Resolution
Alienware TactX Keyboard
Logitech G502 Proteus Core mice
Turtle Beach XP Seven Headset

http://u05i.imgup.net/DSC000262a8c.JPG http://w45i.imgup.net/DSC000276b63.jpg

http://x00i.imgup.net/DSC000286e23.JPG http://l60i.imgup.net/DSC00029776b.JPG

http://h47i.imgup.net/DSC0003033f9.JPG http://i00i.imgup.net/DSC00031e0b6.JPG

http://v01i.imgup.net/DSC00032558d.JPG http://z86i.imgup.net/DSC000330d89.JPG


----------



## brasco

Anyone get frequent OpenGL driver crashes on the latest Drivers? My desktop hangs and then goes to black and eventually half recovers, saying it has OpenGL error 3 or such. But I go to use the mouse and I get a horrible *beep beep beep beep...* each time I move the mouse, was think it could be the Mobo going or maybe the display GPU? Everything is on stock at the moment using latest drivers. Just going to roll back to pre 350.12 to see if that helps...


----------



## Peter18x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brasco*
> 
> Anyone get frequent OpenGL driver crashes on the latest Drivers? My desktop hangs and then goes to black and eventually half recovers, saying it has OpenGL error 3 or such. But I go to use the mouse and I get a horrible *beep beep beep beep...* each time I move the mouse, was think it could be the Mobo going or maybe the display GPU? Everything is on stock at the moment using latest drivers. Just going to roll back to pre 350.12 to see if that helps...


No crash yet with driver 352.84 windows 10. did you uninstall previous driver through DDU?


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> 2.4.3.31 right? That's the version im using. Not the beta


Still the same here, no luck in getting a code. $20 or this game is not worth the headache anymore.

I honestly think this promo should be a little embarrassing for Nvidia.


----------



## Peter18x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Still the same here, no luck in getting a code. $20 or this game is not worth the headache anymore.
> 
> I honestly think this promo should be a little embarrassing for Nvidia.


@Smokey, Today mornin i did manage to get 3 codes as i got 3x Titian X. it was not workin yesterday. May be it's down again. Yes 2.4.3.31 is latest NGE version.


----------



## brasco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter18x*
> 
> No crash yet with driver 352.84 windows 10. did you uninstall previous driver through DDU?


Cheers, I've used DDU this time round but rolled back to a pre X driver just to see how I get on. It's a little worrying to say the least and RMA is such a pain.
I've got all the cards back on a stock BIOS too so I'm slowly removing variables.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter18x*
> 
> @Smokey, Today mornin i did manage to get 3 codes as i got 3x Titian X. it was not workin yesterday. May be it's down again. Yes 2.4.3.31 is latest NGE version.


Are you using the stock or a custom bios?

I'm wondering if cards flashed with a custom bios aren't being recognized or flagged properly?


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Are you using the stock or a custom bios?
> 
> I'm wondering if cards flashed with a custom bios aren't being recognized or flagged properly?


I'm on a custom BIOS and had to re-install the driver thru GFE to get a code. I used V2.4.3.31 as others have stated, as the codes appear to be only available thru that version.


----------



## GPat

I use custom bioses. All I did was update geforce experience and the driver (express install) through geforce experience (yes the noob way) - disabled SLI, restart geforce experience and it pops up. Complicated uninstall and install procedures are not necessary.

Gigabyte versions, manufacturer is irrelevant.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> I'm on a custom BIOS and had to re-install the driver thru GFE to get a code. I used V2.4.3.31 as others have stated, as the codes appear to be only available thru that version.


Argh. Thanks for the confirmation though guys, I really didn't feel like flashing it back to get the code.

I've tried it every possible way multiple times outside of flashing back. Here's to hoping Nvidia figures out whatever is preventing me and some others from getting it.


----------



## GPat

http://www.geforce.com/titan-x-geforce-experience-beta/code-instructions

Just follow EVERY step.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GPat*
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/titan-x-geforce-experience-beta/code-instructions
> 
> Just follow EVERY step.


The only thing I didn't do, was choose express install - I always choose custom and uncheck everything but the driver and PhysX. Maybe that's the issue. I'll try later on.


----------



## Peter18x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brasco*
> 
> Cheers, I've used DDU this time round but rolled back to a pre X driver just to see how I get on. It's a little worrying to say the least and RMA is such a pain.
> I've got all the cards back on a stock BIOS too so I'm slowly removing variables.


system still crash with old driver? I dont think it is related to hardware. Before RMA do try fresh OS install.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Are you using the stock or a custom bios?
> 
> I'm wondering if cards flashed with a custom bios aren't being recognized or flagged properly?


On stock vbios. It may related to stock vbios but i think it detects s/n No.


----------



## Beasthunt

Still waiting for that reply for where you can get a Titan X for $890.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beasthunt*
> 
> Still waiting for that reply for where you can get a Titan X for $890.


Why not PM him? I got mine for $917.99 and 926.99


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> The only thing I didn't do, was choose express install - I always choose custom and uncheck everything but the driver and PhysX. Maybe that's the issue. I'll try later on.


This is exactly what I do when I install the Nvidia drivers. Drivers and Physics only. I was also on the Maxair Bios and I installed the drivers before installing Experience.

So that brings me to this question. How long have you kept Experience running before removing it and trying again? Have you just left it running to see if eventually it picks up your system config and gives you the Trophy icon and game?

Sorr you are having so much trouble with this too man, I feel for you.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> This is exactly what I do when I install the Nvidia drivers. Drivers and Physics only. I was also on the Maxair Bios and I installed the drivers before installing Experience.
> 
> So that brings me to this question. How long have you kept Experience running before removing it and trying again? Have you just left it running to see if eventually it picks up your system config and gives you the Trophy icon and game?
> 
> Sorr you are having so much trouble with this too man, I feel for you.


Right, I totally forgot you had done it the same way as me but successfully. Saves me from wasting much more time with it.

That's actually a really good point, thanks man. Shadowplay seems to take a few hours before working, so maybe I need to wait longer with the older GFE installed. I usually updated it in less than an hour.

I'll try that now!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> The only thing I didn't do, was choose express install - I always choose custom and uncheck everything but the driver and PhysX. Maybe that's the issue. I'll try later on.


It worked with Custom install on a custom bios. I just selected driver, physX and HD Audio. The "Award" didn't appear until GFE updated to the beta version after a restart. Not enabling SLI after the driver install may have been the trick. After all that, realized I'm not a big fan of RPGs.


----------



## Beasthunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Why not PM him? I got mine for $917.99 and 926.99


Touche! Mind telling me where you got them?


----------



## tommi6o

I got my Titan Xs today. I'm going to install water blocks and back plates tomorrow. ASIC scores 74% and 70%.


----------



## Peter18x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommi6o*
> 
> I got my Titan Xs today. I'm going to install water blocks and back plates tomorrow. ASIC scores 74% and 70%.


it will be fun!!


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beasthunt*
> 
> Touche! Mind telling me where you got them?


Tiger Direct


----------



## Beasthunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Tiger Direct


Much appreciated.


----------



## DJMANPS2

Hello All,

I have a question:

do anyone have tried to modify the fan speed by editing the bios (the experimental feature on maxwell bios editor ) yet ?.

If yes can some one explain to all of us how to use it (value, range ....)

Sorry for the bad english









and happy clocking


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakoOC*
> 
> Wow, why didn't he think of that? Genius. And a ridiculous humblebrag duo of the $890 price plus a second TX, well done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaddyDC650 will let you know.


Someone sure is bitter.


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dawn1980*
> 
> Well I just got another titan x for sli and ordered a seasonic 1200...going to sell my 1000 watt seasonic on ebay...thanks for the help on this forum. Now back to playing witcher 3 at 40fps with a single titan x at 1440p...ha.....need more power!


@1440p without hairworks I'm getting 73FPS on average - with it its in high 50s, low 60s - all on patch 1.02. I'm running 1469Mhz & 7.6GHz so you should be getting more








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brasco*
> 
> Anyone get frequent OpenGL driver crashes on the latest Drivers? My desktop hangs and then goes to black and eventually half recovers, saying it has OpenGL error 3 or such. But I go to use the mouse and I get a horrible *beep beep beep beep...* each time I move the mouse, was think it could be the Mobo going or maybe the display GPU? Everything is on stock at the moment using latest drivers. Just going to roll back to pre 350.12 to see if that helps...


I have noticed the same thing - screen freezes and recovers after a bit - let me know if rolling back worked for you. I installed the new driver through experience without any shenenigens so that might be causing the issue


----------



## SynchroSCP

My Titan X is out for delivery, gonna be a good day. Gonna shutdown here in a few and drain my loop to get ready.

I'm still on the fence about whether to use the EK Backplate I already have or wait for the EVGA one to be back in stock. I had an Asus Titan X before and the EK backplate was a little wonky to get good contact on all the vrms on the back. May give it a shot and see how the Ek one goes. Bird in the hand...


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> I have noticed the same thing - screen freezes and recovers after a bit - let me know if rolling back worked for you. I installed the new driver through experience without any shenenigens so that might be causing the issue


I exported The Witcher 3 Nvidia Profile from Nvidia Inspector, then rolled back the drivers to 350.12 because of the constant driver crashing. Imported The Witcher 3 profile on the older drivers and everything works and runs like a champ. No more crashing and I have the updated driver profile for the game.


----------



## G227

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> I exported The Witcher 3 Nvidia Profile from Nvidia Inspector, then rolled back the drivers to 350.12 because of the constant driver crashing. Imported The Witcher 3 profile on the older drivers and everything works and runs like a champ. No more crashing and I have the updated driver profile for the game.


Thanks! It's been a while since I rolled backed drivers. Did you do it like NVIDIA says (http://www.nvidia.com/object/notebook_driver_instructions.html) or used the DDU, downloaded the old driver and used it? And as per exporting the profile - I just fire up the inspector, navigate to the witcher 3 section and click on "Export current profile only"? And then I would just import right?


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*


Thanks! It's been a while since I rolled backed drivers. Did you do it like NVIDIA says (http://www.nvidia.com/object/notebook_driver_instructions.html) or used the DDU, downloaded the old driver and used it? And as per exporting the profile - I just fire up the inspector, navigate to the witcher 3 section and click on "Export current profile only"? And then I would just import right?[/quote]

Don't use that Nvidia method, just use DDU. You don't want to leave fragments of a driver existing in your system that could conflict with driver you want to use.

As for the Witcher profile question, yes, that is correct.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Right, I totally forgot you had done it the same way as me but successfully. Saves me from wasting much more time with it.
> 
> That's actually a really good point, thanks man. Shadowplay seems to take a few hours before working, so maybe I need to wait longer with the older GFE installed. I usually updated it in less than an hour.
> 
> I'll try that now!


I just used DDU to uninstall everything and then I installed GFE v2.4.3..31 as a standalone and then installed the driver from there.

http://www.geforce.com/geforce-experience/download

You have to install the 352.86 driver from GFE and perhaps a reboot and the trophy icon should appear. If it does not exit and reopen GFE, or as others have stated just wait for GFE to self update, or try searching for updates manually.

HTH


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Thanks! It's been a while since I rolled backed drivers. Did you do it like NVIDIA says (http://www.nvidia.com/object/notebook_driver_instructions.html) or used the DDU, downloaded the old driver and used it? And as per exporting the profile - I just fire up the inspector, navigate to the witcher 3 section and click on "Export current profile only"? And then I would just import right?


Use Nvidia Inspector and just export the whole list in text format (i saved it to my desktop for ease of use). I then used DDU to uninstall the newest drivers. I already had driver 350.12 downloaded so after restarting my PC, I installed them. then I imported the Inspector Profile text file I had saved on my desktop. And that was that.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> I just used DDU to uninstall everything and then I installed GFE v2.4.3..31 as a standalone and then installed the driver from there.
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/geforce-experience/download
> 
> You have to install the 352.86 driver from GFE and perhaps a reboot and the trophy icon should appear. If it does not exit and reopen GFE, or as others have stated just wait for GFE to self update, or try searching for updates manually.
> 
> HTH


Did it over a dozen times. Still not working.

I kept updating my GFE to the latest beta after an hour or so though, so I'm going to leave it alone on 2.3.3.31. Maybe it'll pop up later on whenever Shadowplay and the log in button decide to appear.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Did it over a dozen times. Still not working.


Was your card used? Or do you even have a Titan?


----------



## doogk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Was your card used? *Or do you even have a Titan?*


haha that would be funny


----------



## axiumone

For guys with 3 or more cards playing at 4k and above. Hows your experience with them? Smooth?

I was elated with just a 2 card sli, even at 5400x1920, but on a whim I picked up one more card from microcenter. It's not a smooth experience anymore. Microstutter galore.

Anyone else experiencing something similar?


----------



## PinzaC55

Made the big switch to a waterblock yesterday and today. It wasn't easy


----------



## brasco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> I have noticed the same thing - screen freezes and recovers after a bit - let me know if rolling back worked for you. I installed the new driver through experience without any shenenigens so that might be causing the issue


Hey, it's currently doing a lot better, no crashes since rolling back to 350.12, that's a really nasty bug though. Hoping they can avoid that in the future...


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> For guys with 3 or more cards playing at 4k and above. Hows your experience with them? Smooth?
> 
> I was elated with just a 2 card sli, even at 5400x1920, but on a whim I picked up one more card from microcenter. It's not a smooth experience anymore. Microstutter galore.
> 
> Anyone else experiencing something similar?


I saw a video on youtube just 2 days ago where they reviewed gta 5 on 3 4k monitors with 4 titan x in sli.
They described your exact situation "microstutter galore!"

Is it cause at those resolutions some games might be using more than 12gb of vram?


----------



## axiumone

I can't imagine that any game would use more than 12gb. Even at 4k x 3.

Also, it doesn't make sense that it would be smooth with 2 cards and then stuttery with 3 if vram was the culprit.


----------



## TwinParadox

Hi. Is there anyone who can link me or attach here the original EVGA Superclocked bios for the Titan X please ?


----------



## ticket24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> For guys with 3 or more cards playing at 4k and above. Hows your experience with them? Smooth?
> 
> I was elated with just a 2 card sli, even at 5400x1920, but on a whim I picked up one more card from microcenter. It's not a smooth experience anymore. Microstutter galore.
> 
> Anyone else experiencing something similar?


I have been using 3 way and 4 way SLI at 4k for a little while now. I honestly have no complaints. I haven't tested every game in my Steam Library yet, but so far everything runs to my satisfaction.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwinParadox*
> 
> Hi. Is there anyone who can link me or attach here the original EVGA Superclocked bios for the Titan X please ?


Look for the GM200SC.Rom on the first page.

Edit: It's the upload from Sheyster with all the Bios in it. GM200BIOS.zip is the file you're looking for. It has the Vanilla Bios in it.


----------



## bfedorov11

Anyone running more than one ek block and using a series bridge? I just realized the bottom card is being fed in reverse. It says in the instructions that it doesn't matter.. that you can use either port.. but looking at the new design and how it has plate like the cpu blocks.. wouldn't it be more efficient the other way? My bottom card is also always 3 degrees warmer.


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ticket24*
> 
> I have been using 3 way and 4 way SLI at 4k for a little while now. I honestly have no complaints. I haven't tested every game in my Steam Library yet, but so far everything runs to my satisfaction.


Cpu, ram and gpus overclocked?


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Was your card used? Or do you even have a Titan?


New card, and yes.









I deleted all Nvidia related folders as well as using DDU without any luck. 352.86 driver with GFE 2.3.3.31. No shadowplay or log in button either.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> Anyone running more than one ek block and using a series bridge? I just realized the bottom card is being fed in reverse. It says in the instructions that it doesn't matter.. that you can use either port.. but looking at the new design and how it has plate like the cpu blocks.. wouldn't it be more efficient the other way? My bottom card is also always 3 degrees warmer.


If its fed in reverse thats the reason GPU1 is warmer, if feed the other way GPU2 will be warmer.

I doubt the flow direction makes a difference as liquid has to flow through the same channels . If there was a difference in performance i'm sure EK would state that also . If you have enough flow rate a parrallel adaptor would be better to even out temps between both cards.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> New card, and yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I deleted all Nvidia related folders as well as using DDU without any luck. 352.86 driver with GFE 2.3.3.31. No shadowplay or log in button either.


Try clicking through the different tabs in Experience. I read somewhere a while back where someone wasn't seeing Shadowplay and after clicking through some of the tabs. Maybe the shadowplay tab under preferences? It appeared. So maybe you are experiencing a bug like that.


----------



## ticket24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Cpu, ram and gpus overclocked?


I normally run the GPU's at stock when not benching since I haven't got them on water yet. My 5960x is running at 4.5ghz 24/7 and the RAM I have at 2100mhz.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> Try clicking through the different tabs in Experience. I read somewhere a while back where someone wasn't seeing Shadowplay and after clicking through some of the tabs. Maybe the shadowplay tab under preferences? It appeared. So maybe you are experiencing a bug like that.


I've had that happen before as well, but it doesn't seem to be working now. The buttons weren't showing up yesterday afternoon, but after coming home in the late evening, they were there. That was with the most recent/wrong version of gfe though. Maybe that will happen again with the correct version along with the trophy button.

I'm using gfe 2.4.3.31 for the record, didn't realize I had typed 2.3.3.31.

The LED visualizer recognizes my TX as well, but I don't meet shadowplay or gamestream requirements according to the tabs under "my rig", which are both missing from the preferences tab.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> It worked with Custom install on a custom bios. I just selected driver, physX and HD Audio. The "Award" didn't appear until GFE updated to the beta version after a restart. Not enabling SLI after the driver install may have been the trick. After all that, realized I'm not a big fan of RPGs.


I can see that happening once I get the code after all the headaches. They probably won't even like the game.







Interesting though I thought it was only with the most recent non-beta.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Nevermind, ha. I figured it out via EK. Go figure, they have that 'ish on their website!


----------



## mistax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> I've had that happen before as well, but it doesn't seem to be working now. The buttons weren't showing up yesterday afternoon, but after coming home in the late evening, they were there. That was with the most recent/wrong version of gfe though. Maybe that will happen again with the correct version along with the trophy button.
> 
> I'm using gfe 2.4.3.31 for the record, didn't realize I had typed 2.3.3.31.
> 
> The LED visualizer recognizes my TX as well, but I don't meet shadowplay or gamestream requirements according to the tabs under "my rig", which are both missing from the preferences tab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see that happening once I get the code after all the headaches. They probably won't even like the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting though I thought it was only with the most recent non-beta.


ooh so you just left it open for a while?


----------



## carlhil2

It's about to drop, I'm ready...http://wccftech.com/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-ti-6gb-gddr5-listed/


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> It's about to drop, I'm ready...http://wccftech.com/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-ti-6gb-gddr5-listed/


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> ooh so you just left it open for a while?


I actually closed it completely and re-opened it hours later on to see the buttons had appeared (Not the trophy). Black magic.


----------



## mistax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> I actually closed it completely and re-opened it hours later on to see the buttons had appeared (Not the trophy). Black magic.


ill try this then.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Ordered second TX.

Going to have to watch the mail for my CC statement. Hide that 'ish from the wife!

Married life, right? Forgiveness > Permission.


----------



## mistax

lol yeah, after getting my titan x, i'm very tempted to pick up a second.


----------



## fwdkiller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Ordered second TX.
> 
> Going to have to watch the mail for my CC statement. Hide that 'ish from the wife!
> 
> Married life, right? Forgiveness > Permission.


just use a hidden bank account i did anyways i hide stuff from the wife all the time or prepaid debit works wonders.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> lol yeah, after getting my titan x, i'm very tempted to pick up a second.


Well, the thing about PC building/modding/gaming is that it's not so much about "games". It really is a hobby beyond "Yeah, I you know, play games and stuff..."

It's all about the details for me. I've filled and drained, reconfigured, taken apart, changed fittings, changed tubing, changed radiators, pumps and reservoirs of my loop like 6 times in 3 months. I'm not 100% happy with it still. But, I don't really want to abandon the Phantom 820 for a CaseLab's or Corsair 900D quite yet.


----------



## fwdkiller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> lol yeah, after getting my titan x, i'm very tempted to pick up a second.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the thing about PC building/modding/gaming is that it's not so much about "games". It really is a hobby beyond "Yeah, I you know, play games and stuff..."
> 
> It's all about the details for me. I've filled and drained, reconfigured, taken apart, changed fittings, changed tubing, changed radiators, pumps and reservoirs of my loop like 6 times in 3 months. I'm not 100% happy with it still. But, I don't really want to abandon the Phantom 820 for a CaseLab's or Corsair 900D quite yet.
Click to expand...

once you have a big case like a 900D you can never go back to small cases but that's just me.


----------



## saeedkunna

i just got my Titan X today and EKWB sould arrive next monday so far i mange to get 30 to 35 fps the witcher 3 @ 4k everything maxed out excpt AA and Vsync off but even with those On it does'nt effect alot maybe 3-5 farmes for both I am hoping after waterbloack arrive with OC my frame could reach 40s, i dont want to buy another one but i keep add/remove them in my amazon cart lol .i am coming from tow watercooled TItan blacks i sold one of them for $700 and hoping the other will bring me same amount .


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fwdkiller*
> 
> just use a hidden bank account i did anyways i hide stuff from the wife all the time or prepaid debit works wonders.


The best way to do it is always ask the wife buy the thing for you so she is 100% involved in your business


----------



## teichu

Hello , just bought titan x but when I play GTA V it gets crash and showing error message like '' ERR GFX_D3D_INTI '' , does anyone have GTAV and also have this problem? the card is runnin stock , thanks


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwinParadox*
> 
> Hi. Is there anyone who can link me or attach here the original EVGA Superclocked bios for the Titan X please ?


I saved it to disk but is there a way to upload it on here? I only know of attaching pics.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teichu*
> 
> Hello , just bought titan x but when I play GTA V it gets crash and showing error message like '' ERR GFX_D3D_INTI '' , does anyone have GTAV and also have this problem? the card is runnin stock , thanks


I'm using two EVGA Superclocked versions OCed and GTAV runs great on it. Did you update your driver? Or uninstall it completely and reinstall a new downloaded version?


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teichu*
> 
> Hello , just bought titan x but when I play GTA V it gets crash and showing error message like '' ERR GFX_D3D_INTI '' , does anyone have GTAV and also have this problem? the card is runnin stock , thanks


http://gtaforums.com/topic/785154-err-gfx-d3d-init/

Try the 'verify integrity of game files' if installed in steam to fix any missing or corrupted files, second option is the GTA V Setup Tool and repair the game files like that.


----------



## Ahzmo

I there guys









Anyone by any chance has the msi stock roms? Mine just went crazy and left my pc and dunno were they're









Thanks in advance


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fwdkiller*
> 
> once you have a big case like a 900D you can never go back to small cases but that's just me.


That's what I did with the Phantom 820










It's huuuuge. And still not quite big enough for my aspirations. I mean, it fits everything but the kid inside me wants to see x3 360mm EK XTX Radiators kicking around in there. I'll settle for my 360 + 140 + 240. It really does cool to within 4c of ambient with generous overclocks.


----------



## donkimizer

Any of you guys gets Aero disabled on multimonitor setup with Titan X? I have two 1440p and one 4k monitor. To actually enable Aero i have to disable any two monitors and restart the computer. To add insult to injury, my previous card, Radeon 7850 with measly 2GB of VRAM had no such issue on same multimonitor setup.


----------



## fwdkiller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donkimizer*
> 
> Any of you guys gets Aero disabled on multimonitor setup with Titan X? I have two 1440p and one 4k monitor. To actually enable Aero i have to disable any two monitors and restart the computer. To add insult to injury, my previous card, Radeon 7850 with measly 2GB of VRAM had no such issue on same multimonitor setup.


is that's a windows 95 feature cause this is 2015 , but to answer your question try to use windows 8.1 or wait til windows 10 it'll get better support .


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Got my SLI setup going today!


----------



## donkimizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fwdkiller*
> 
> is that's a windows 95 feature cause this is 2015 , but to answer your question try to use windows 8.1 or wait til windows 10 it'll get better support .


Nah I actually use Windows 3.11


----------



## G227

Quick question for the 980 AIO owners - do you get an audible electric noise from the pump? I love the cooling job, but am very disappointed the noise aspect - its audible beyond all my case fans and through the case door. Ill make a recording and post it here. It's not "loud" but its that very low disturbing humming noise. I have another AIO - Enermax Liqtech 240 for the CPU where the pump is virtually inaudible.

I'm thinking that perhaps this could be because its not designed for TX which migh give the pump more power than 980?


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahzmo*
> 
> I there guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone by any chance has the msi stock roms? Mine just went crazy and left my pc and dunno were they're
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance


Here ya go:-

MSI-GM200.zip 150k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donkimizer*
> 
> Any of you guys gets Aero disabled on multimonitor setup with Titan X? I have two 1440p and one 4k monitor. To actually enable Aero i have to disable any two monitors and restart the computer. To add insult to injury, my previous card, Radeon 7850 with measly 2GB of VRAM had no such issue on same multimonitor setup.


I am having no issues with Aero on my three EIZO screens, but I am having issues with drivers above 347.88, [No bezel correction in the 350xx drivers!!!







]

Perhaps its because you have different monitors and one or the other is not compatible with the rest? Or perhaps it's the NV driver causing the issue due to the different monitors? Have you tried creating a custom res, maybe that will fix it???


----------



## SteezyTN

Still kind of PO'd over how much more voltage my second TX needs



Oh well. I'm flashing the SC bios to the nonSC card. Then if I need more, I'll flash both cards.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Still kind of PO'd over how much more voltage my second TX needs
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well. I'm flashing the SC bios to the nonSC card. Then if I need more, I'll flash both cards.


Dude, you have two of the fastest cards on the planet. I think you are being nit picky...


----------



## Greyson Travis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Still kind of PO'd over how much more voltage my second TX needs
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well. I'm flashing the SC bios to the nonSC card. Then if I need more, I'll flash both cards.


I am running with stock bios and stock voltage and managed to get it at 1420+ easily with no mem OC.
+250 on clock, 0 on mem for PX16.

Have you tried reverting back to stock bios? Seems like your second card looks really bad imho.
to add on, 74% ASIC on both of my cards but I don't think it matters much to me since im on stock.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> That's what I did with the Phantom 820
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's huuuuge. And still not quite big enough for my aspirations. I mean, it fits everything but the kid inside me wants to see x3 360mm EK XTX Radiators kicking around in there. I'll settle for my 360 + 140 + 240. It really does cool to within 4c of ambient with generous overclocks.


Get a case labs case then you will have room for all of those rads!!!


----------



## SteezyTN

So I just flashed my nonSC with my SC bios. I can't even tell the difference, meaning it is acting like the non SC was before

How can I make sure the card I flashed is running the right bios?


----------



## deadwidesmile

Okay... so, this'll work with x2 TX's with FC blocks, yeah?

http://www.ekwb.com/shop/blocks/vga-blocks/multiple-block-connectivity/fc-terminals/ek-fc-terminal-dual-parallel-3-slot-plexi.html


----------



## bracco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Okay... so, this'll work with x2 TX's with FC blocks, yeah?
> 
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/blocks/vga-blocks/multiple-block-connectivity/fc-terminals/ek-fc-terminal-dual-parallel-3-slot-plexi.html


It will work with the Original CSQ blocks. It might work with the other full cover blocks, but you may need to get additional adapters to make it work.


----------



## mistax

been at it for 2 days, no success in getting the rewards button to show up.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bracco*
> 
> It will work with the Original CSQ blocks. It might work with the other full cover blocks, but you may need to get additional adapters to make it work.


Per EK's site, it says it's actually _not_ compatible with the original CSQ blocks. It's good for Titan blocks. Was hoping I didn't just order the wrong thing entirely










Ah well! I'll let everyone know once I know, hehe.


----------



## SynchroSCP

EVGA Tx SC version is up and running, asic 67.4, EK waterblock & backplate installed and and got the witcher 3 download code already. Score but 27G download is gonna take a bit.

Played SOM for an hour or so, quite a noticeable difference over my GTX980 which OC'd like a beast. Same thing with the EVGA as the ASUS (as expected since they are all reference) in that the backplate gets soooo hot during gaming, will have to figure out a way to put a fan on it to keep it cooler. GPU temp was max of 38C so far.


----------



## deadwidesmile

You know, with the NZXT Phantom 820 and a 200mm fan in front + a 140mm fan in the HDD cage area (I don't use them anyways) my backplate definitely gets hot but not uncomfortably so. No idea why that is. Good air flow w/x2 120mm fans on the bottom + the above mentioned drawing air across it?


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> been at it for 2 days, no success in getting the rewards button to show up.


Did you update the drivers to the latest? Also the button don't work if you have SLI on.


----------



## SteezyTN

Can anyone please help me flash my SC bios to my nonSC card? I tried a million times, yet nothing seems to work. I saved the bios via GPU-Z.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Can anyone please help me flash my SC bios to my nonSC card? I tried a million times, yet nothing seems to work. I saved the bios via GPU-Z.


These guys on this other thread might know how to do it if nobody here gives you a reply. I'm for not messing with the bios on my two Titan X myself cause at the moment I don't need two $2,000 + tax paper weights myself.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1551678/i-am-itching-to-flash-my-titan-xs-bios


----------



## unreality

Wouldnt some good VRAM Heatsinks (pure copper onces for example) be better than a backplate in case of cooling?

Im quite surprised that most here use a Backplate which dont seem to improve temperatures by much.


----------



## Silent Scone

The IC don't really get too hot anyway it's more the actual PCB and the backside of the VRM area. Which EK's backplate covers.


----------



## mistax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Did you update the drivers to the latest? Also the button don't work if you have SLI on.


yeah, i removed everythign did fresh gfe and then installed drivers.


----------



## MaxFTW

Just curious, Has many underclocked this card significantly? like similar to a GTX 970?

I tend to mess about with low powered stuff a lot, and there's a point where you can get a high performance card to give more performance per watt, But i dunno if titan X would like this lol


----------



## doogk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> Just curious, Has many underclocked this card significantly? like similar to a GTX 970?
> 
> I tend to mess about with low powered stuff a lot, and there's a point where you can get a high performance card to give more performance per watt, But i dunno if titan X would like this lol


Wrong website, this is overclock.net

I wonder if you underclocked the TX to score the same in 3dmark as a 970 or 980 if it would still get better fps in games than those.


----------



## pathfindercod

ACX 2.0 cooler for our Titan X's

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-FS-2990-B9


----------



## Beasthunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pathfindercod*
> 
> ACX 2.0 cooler for our Titan X's
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-FS-2990-B9


Woah. I wonder how good that will work. I might be getting a TX and just slightly OC it with no special cooling. This might work for me. Thanks.


----------



## doogk

Does it not touch the ram and stuff though?


----------



## phaseshift

is it possible to do the evga step-up program for the titan x?


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doogk*
> 
> Does it not touch the ram and stuff though?


That is what I am thinking - I only see it touching the core. But I gotta hand it to EVGA - they are either really smart or made a great deal with NVIDIA - likely both - but they will be cashing crazy well on this. And I like the option of buying a reference card and being able to choose what cooler to upgrade it to later - especially because it allows me to buy the GPU right off the bat without waiting for the cooler versions being released - great stuff!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So I just flashed my nonSC with my SC bios. I can't even tell the difference, meaning it is acting like the non SC was before
> 
> How can I make sure the card I flashed is running the right bios?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Can anyone please help me flash my SC bios to my nonSC card? I tried a million times, yet nothing seems to work. I saved the bios via GPU-Z.


what exact commands did you use to flash the card?

So.. get a [verified] copy of the SC bios, I say this 'cause saving from GPUZ you had to make sure you selected the correct card. or us a Cyclops bios if you have good cooling. Then flash both cards to ensure they are on the exact same bios.

the thing about running an SC and non-SC card is, they work fine together up to a point then it seems the mismatched clock tables clash.

*flash commands for 2 card SLI with no PLX chip on the MB:
*
1) disable SLI
2) open dev manager and disable drivers on both cards
3) open the NVFlash folder:

Win7: shift-rt-click in the folder > "open command window here"
W8/8.1/10: file>open> command prompt as admin
4) type:

nvflash --list (note the GPU pcie lanes - probably 0, 1, 2 etc unless you have a PLX chip
nvflash -i1 --protectoff
nvflash -i1 -6 newromname.rom
Hit Y every time asked

5) Type:

nvflash -i0 --protectoff
nvflash -i0 -6 newromname.rom
Hit Y when asked
Exit the cmnd window after the flash finishes

6) enable the drivers in dev manager. DO NOT enable sli yet
7) reboot and enable SLI
8) reboot again


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Got 1379 stable in games. Will bench at 1392, any higher and i get randome crashing. But, benchmarks are in line with my three 980s i had before. Except Firestrike Ultra. Totally dominates my three 980s at the 4K res of that benchmark. Think i hit 8K or 9K on FS Ultra last night. I am happy with that. Gaming wise, FPS is the same or better so far but much smoother With none of the FPS dips from before. Overall, i am pretty happy. Not sure if a BIOS flash is worth while on stock cooling. So, i think i will stay where i am at till i can get them on wather.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Got 1379 stable in games. Will bench at 1392, any higher and i get randome crashing. But, benchmarks are in line with my three 980s i had before. Except Firestrike Ultra. Totally dominates my three 980s at the 4K res of that benchmark. Think i hit 8K or 9K on FS Ultra last night. I am happy with that. Gaming wise, FPS is the same or better so far but much smoother With none of the FPS dips from before. Overall, i am pretty happy. Not sure if a BIOS flash is worth while on stock cooling. So, i think i will stay where i am at till i can get them on wather.


with stock air cooling and a VERY well ventilated case the cards should manage 1400+ core and 8000 vram... but you gota have good air and a tolerance for fan noise.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> with stock air cooling and a VERY well ventilated case the cards should manage 1400+ core and 8000 vram... but you gota have good air and a tolerance for fan noise.


900D loaded with fans in bottom and front. Have a spare 140 sitting here i am going to try rigging up to blow over the cards. Should help i think. As soon as i tried a 1400 clock, she froze up under load. Was my frist round of messing. Might pull the cards out and put some ICDiamond on them.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> 900D loaded with fans in bottom and front. Have a spare 140 sitting here i am going to try rigging up to blow over the cards. Should help i think. As soon as i tried a 1400 clock, she froze up under load. Was my frist round of messing. Might pull the cards out and put some ICDiamond on them.


What are you seeing as Max Temp in say, FSU? are they thermal throttling? The stock SC cards should boost over 1400 easy. Do a FSU run and post a snip of the gpuZ sensor tab (open 2 instances while the BM is running). On that MB with a 4930K you should have no problem running those crds up. You have the PCIE AUX power 4-pin molex connected to the MB?


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Temp is set to 91. Only sees low to mid 70s on top card.

I do not have the extra power hooked up. Never seemed to need it with three 980s, so figured two of these should be fine. Will hook one up today. I thing i have extra cables laying around.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Temp is set to 91. Only sees low to mid 70s on top card.
> 
> I do not have the extra power hooked up. Never seemed to need it with three 980s, so figured two of these should be fine. Will hook one up today. I thing i have extra cables laying around.


you really should hook that up. I could barely OC my 3 980 strix without it... or the ATX cable would get a bit "warm".


----------



## GPat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> Just curious, Has many underclocked this card significantly? like similar to a GTX 970?
> 
> I tend to mess about with low powered stuff a lot, and there's a point where you can get a high performance card to give more performance per watt, But i dunno if titan X would like this lol


I think a few people on underclock.net did.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you really should hook that up. I could barely OC my 3 980 strix without it... or the ATX cable would get a bit "warm".


guess i have something to do today. Lol


----------



## rush2049

I just got an email from Nvidia:



Look, we do get a free game, woot woot!


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> I can't imagine that any game would use more than 12gb. Even at 4k x 3.
> 
> Also, it doesn't make sense that it would be smooth with 2 cards and then stuttery with 3 if vram was the culprit.


Cod aw at 1440p was 11.5gb . So....


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GPat*
> 
> I think a few people on underclock.net did.


LOLLLLLLLZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Cod aw at 1440p was 11.5gb . So....


COD AW has super sampling.

On his point about SLI scaling and VRAM though, if the difference in memory used is marginal enough it's quite possible that two cards would cope and three wouldn't.

I've had this before in a couple of games. I was able to use 2X MSSA in AC: Unity using one or two cards, but switching to three resulted in swap out occurring (4GB) and hitching.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what exact commands did you use to flash the card?
> 
> So.. get a [verified] copy of the SC bios, I say this 'cause saving from GPUZ you had to make sure you selected the correct card. or us a Cyclops bios if you have good cooling. Then flash both cards to ensure they are on the exact same bios.
> 
> the thing about running an SC and non-SC card is, they work fine together up to a point then it seems the mismatched clock tables clash.
> 
> *flash commands for 2 card SLI with no PLX chip on the MB:
> *
> 1) disable SLI
> 2) open dev manager and disable drivers on both cards
> 3) open the NVFlash folder:
> 
> Win7: shift-rt-click in the folder > "open command window here"
> W8/8.1/10: file>open> command prompt as admin
> 4) type:
> 
> nvflash --list (note the GPU pcie lanes - probably 0, 1, 2 etc unless you have a PLX chip
> nvflash -i1 --protectoff
> nvflash -i1 -6 newromname.rom
> Hit Y every time asked
> 
> 5) Type:
> 
> nvflash -i0 --protectoff
> nvflash -i0 -6 newromname.rom
> Hit Y when asked
> Exit the cmnd window after the flash finishes
> 
> 6) enable the drivers in dev manager. DO NOT enable sli yet
> 7) reboot and enable SLI
> 8) reboot again


This is the exact way I did it. My only assumption is that I was "re" flashing the same bios. When I saved them both from GPU-Z, I must've gotten them wrong like you said. I'll use the other one and try again. Im under water, so eventually I'll flash them for more volts.

Also, what's the exact link for nvflash. I just the certified one from joe dirt that was released sometime around April. Something where i didn't need to disable the cards, as it automatically did it. Maybe that's my problem.

I'm at work right now, but when I get home and try and re flash it. I should've just waited a dang week and got the SC version haha. Oh well. Saved me $9







!

Thanks. Appreciate the info.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Bios flashing hasn't been any issue for me beyond two instances where a bios didn't operate 100% the way it was supposed to. Once my second TX arrives I'll have to play with dual gpu flashing. Yaasy.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> This is the exact way I did it. My only assumption is that I was "re" flashing the same bios. When I saved them both from GPU-Z, I must've gotten them wrong like you said. I'll use the other one and try again. Im under water, so eventually I'll flash them for more volts.
> 
> Also, what's the exact link for nvflash. I just the certified one from joe dirt that was released sometime around April. Something where i didn't need to disable the cards, as it automatically did it. Maybe that's my problem.
> 
> I'm at work right now, but when I get home and try and re flash it. I should've just waited a dang week and got the SC version haha. Oh well. Saved me $9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> Thanks. Appreciate the info.


the command sequence posted above works perfectly with this version of nvflash. lol- I've flashed my cards a silly number of times.









NVFlashCertBypassedv5.218.0.1x64.zip 903k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Bios flashing hasn't been any issue for me beyond two instances where a bios didn't operate 100% the way it was supposed to. Once my second TX arrives I'll have to play with dual gpu flashing. Yaasy.


bios flashing is very straight forward. The most common problem is incorrect indexing and/or panic at the warnings that pop up when cross flashing cards.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you really should hook that up. I could barely OC my 3 980 strix without it... or the ATX cable would get a bit "warm".


Managed to fit the cable in and be all stealthy about it.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Holy crap, I have a fan that's freaking out on my bottom 240 rad. Of course, it has to be the one that requires dropping the fluid from my loop.


----------



## Artah

Please share if you find a vendor that gets stock for the EVGA version of the Titan X blocks. I'm already on EVGA's stock notification list. I don't feel like paying this guy $499 free shipping for one on eBay and I need two of them anyway. Thank you.


----------



## TwinParadox

Thanks a lot. Now the only bios I need is the Asus Titan X reference, I can't find it anywhere. Is there anyone who can help me please ?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwinParadox*
> 
> Thanks a lot. Now the only bios I need is the Asus Titan X reference, I can't find it anywhere. Is there anyone who can help me please ?


Read that wrong. Call or email Asus. They should be able to send you the BIOS.


----------



## Manac0r

Here you go. Asus Bios. Rename to .rom

ASUSGM200.doc 221k .doc file


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Managed to fit the cable in and be all stealthy about it.


I don't know what sort of voodoo goes into that cable, but I just went ahead and did the same thing on my board. I hadn't had it hooked up on my board since having 7970 Lightnings in there because my board has a fugly molex connector there, but I managed to hide it using this same technique.

Retesting OC stability now and while I need more testing to be sure, it _seems_ like it's going to net me an extra +30 MHz on the core (from 1400 to 1430) game stable. Need a good bit more testing to confirm though... sometimes it takes a while for instability to show up in games. +rep to both of you


----------



## traxtech

Would it be bad of me to run my Titan X under water with a full block + backplate at 1500 core/8000 memory at 1.23v for gaming use?? I haven't seen temperatures pass 45 max and that was when the temperature in the room was crazy hot.

I also put a temp wire inbetween the vram and the backplate and only say 50 max.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> I don't know what sort of voodoo goes into that cable, but I just went ahead and did the same thing on my board. I hadn't had it hooked up on my board since having 7970 Lightnings in there because my board has a fugly molex connector there, but I managed to hide it using this same technique.
> 
> Retesting OC stability now and while I need more testing to be sure, it _seems_ like it's going to net me an extra +30 MHz on the core (from 1400 to 1430) game stable. Need a good bit more testing to confirm though... sometimes it takes a while for instability to show up in games. +rep to both of you


It's almost like the notch on the PCB is there just for this purpose. lol Getting ready to test now.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> Would it be bad of me to run my Titan X under water with a full block + backplate at 1500 core/8000 memory at 1.23v for gaming use?? I haven't seen temperatures pass 45 max and that was when the temperature in the room was crazy hot.
> 
> I also put a temp wire inbetween the vram and the backplate and only say 50 max.


Every card is different but if you are on the stock bios I say you're peachy!







I reverted back to stock and even with that I still can rock 1472 MHz / 8 GHz 1.218v-1.237v and not hit the power limit in games. When it comes to benching though it always downclocks a little.

Also, I feel like selling my Titan X+waterblock for whatever reason. Not because of the 980ti or AMD cards, I just barely use the thing in general. My friend says I should just keep it because it's a pretty good clocker / card in general and sadly I probably will keep it because it's a Nvidia branded card (non-transfer warranty). Oh well lol.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> Would it be bad of me to run my Titan X under water with a full block + backplate at 1500 core/8000 memory at 1.23v for gaming use?? I haven't seen temperatures pass 45 max and that was when the temperature in the room was crazy hot.
> 
> I also put a temp wire inbetween the vram and the backplate and only say 50 max.


Only bad that it insults people that can't get that 24/7.


----------



## TwinParadox

Than
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manac0r*
> 
> Here you go. Asus Bios. Rename to .rom


Thanks mate


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the command sequence posted above works perfectly with this version of nvflash. lol- I've flashed my cards a silly number of times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NVFlashCertBypassedv5.218.0.1x64.zip 903k .zip file
> 
> bios flashing is very straight forward. The most common problem is incorrect indexing and/or panic at the warnings that pop up when cross flashing cards.


Thanks. I appreciate the help. Something tells me I saved the bios wrong, and mixed them up. So I was probably flashing the same bios on the same card haha.


----------



## Shiotcrock

How bad is the reference fan cooler? I want to pick one up but not if I have to keep the side of my case open just to cool it.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Well, voodoo cable did the trick, first FSX pass the boost clocks went to 1404 and 1417.

According to EVGA Precision the voltage is at 1.164 and 1.184 on the cards. I have it set too 110% PT and +24mV right now. What is the max voltage on air? Temps seem ok so far, 70-75 on the top card. About 10 less on bottom.

Need to get that fan rigged up to see if it can cool the top card better by blowing the hot air away.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiotcrock*
> 
> How bad is the reference fan cooler? I want to pick one up but not if I have to keep the side of my case open just to cool it.


It is as good as they have ever been since they changed to this style cooler for the 780 and original Titan. 1.1xx V @ 1404 Mhz and I get near 75 C on my top card.


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pathfindercod*
> 
> ACX 2.0 cooler for our Titan X's
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-FS-2990-B9


Block only touches the gpu? Seems like a death wish considering how hot these things run.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> Block only touches the gpu? Seems like a death wish considering how hot these things run.


That pcb plate helps a tonne though.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> Block only touches the gpu? Seems like a death wish considering how hot these things run.


The front plate contacts the RAM, and I think VRM as well. Back plate takes care of the RAM back there.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Well, voodoo cable did the trick, first FSX pass the boost clocks went to 1404 and 1417.
> 
> According to EVGA Precision the voltage is at 1.164 and 1.184 on the cards. I have it set too 110% PT and +24mV right now. What is the max voltage on air? Temps seem ok so far, 70-75 on the top card. About 10 less on bottom.
> 
> Need to get that fan rigged up to see if it can cool the top card better by blowing the hot air away.












All the stock bioses are coded to 1.281V at clock 73 in the boost table, but some top out at 1.25 in the voltage table. Not that you should go that high on air... 1.25V should be fine if you have good air flow. IME, the hottest thing on the PCB is not the core... it's the memory VRMs.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Thanks. I appreciate the help. Something tells me I saved the bios wrong, and mixed them up. *So I was probably flashing the same bios* on the same card haha.


You're not the first!









... okay - back out to continue cutting the south pasture. No really.


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> What are you seeing as Max Temp in say, FSU? are they thermal throttling? The stock SC cards should boost over 1400 easy. Do a FSU run and post a snip of the gpuZ sensor tab (open 2 instances while the BM is running). On that MB with a 4930K you should have no problem running those crds up. You have the PCIE AUX power 4-pin molex connected to the MB?


Hey - since this is my first build - I'm not sure what you mean by having PCIE AUX power 4-pin molex connected to the motherboard? This is probably a noob question







but here is what I have: 5820k, EVGA x99 micro, TX, AX1200i (from the important stuff). I have conneced obviously the 24 pin to the motherboard, then 8 pin for my CPU, but have not done the PCIE AUX power 4-pin molex. Should I do it? And how? Here is a manual for my MB: https://www.evga.com/support/manuals/files/131-HE-E995_Part1_v2.pdf . And what cable would I use? I have PCIE cables and separata SATA to molex for peripherals. I'm probably sounding like a total noob, but hey - gotta get it right







thanks for the help!


----------



## phaseshift

I just got 980 KINGPINs would I be able to do the step-up to titan x?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> I just got 980 KINGPINs would I be able to do the step-up to titan x?


Titan-X isn't available for step up.

*http://www.evga.com/support/stepup/*


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the stock bioses are coded to 1.281V at clock 73 in the boost table, but some top out at 1.25 in the voltage table. Not that you should go that high on air... 1.25V should be fine if you have good air flow. IME, the hottest thing on the PCB is not the core... it's the memory VRMs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not the first!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... okay - back out to continue cutting the south pasture. No really.


I was on the second "y" key, and now it says ERROR: ERROR:BIOS Cert 2.0 Verification Error, Update aborted.

Any ideas?

Edit* got it working. I installed the joe dirt nvflash that was released on 4/30. So you were right. The entire time I was just flashing the exact bios haha. Now both my cards are running the SC bios, and they both display SC in precision x.

Thanks a lot man. Really appreciate it.

So flashing the SC bios to my nonSC has done a huge improvement. Check out this @DADDYDC650


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the stock bioses are coded to 1.281V at clock 73 in the boost table, but some top out at 1.25 in the voltage table. Not that you should go that high on air... 1.25V should be fine if you have good air flow. IME, the hottest thing on the PCB is not the core... it's the memory VRMs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not the first!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... okay - back out to continue cutting the south pasture. No really.


I will have to play more, but so far it wont clock any faster then the last test. Will see about bumping voltage higher, but when watching readouts on my tablet, before crashing it would not really go any higher. would hit 1430 from time to time. Then crash. Still at +24mV. So, will play more an see what I can do. Looks like I am hitting the 110% mark on PT too. Priority was till on PT, sow will change it to temp and see what happens. I will keep posting as I iron these tittle monsters out.

Thanks for the help too, +rep.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> I will have to play more, but so far it wont clock any faster then the last test. Will see about bumping voltage higher, but when watching readouts on my tablet, before crashing it would not really go any higher. would hit 1430 from time to time. Then crash. Still at +24mV. So, will play more an see what I can do. Looks like I am hitting the 110% mark on PT too. Priority was till on PT, sow will change it to temp and see what happens. I will keep posting as I iron these tittle monsters out.
> 
> Thanks for the help too, +rep.


My clocks are at +100 mV in Afterburner, for what it's worth. Temps are ~70-75C on top card ~60-65C on bottom card. Aggressive fan profile though. +100 mV +210 core yields an average clock for me of ~1430 but it fluctuates between 1405 and 1450. I can't get it to hold steady.

Still, a free extra 2-3% on my core OC just for plugging in a cable is not too shabby


----------



## Fapman

So, cause 980ti is cutdown, guess i will be joining you guys here soon









Only thing left me thinking is should i buy Asus or Evga (Living in Europe so i think Asus's customer support is better here)
Also is the Evga's "SC" version worth the premium what they are asking for it?


----------



## tommi6o

I can't change voltage or monitor it in msi afterburner. Is there some setting I have to enable?


----------



## craftyhack

FYI, final specs (excepts ROPs and price) posted for 980 Ti: http://wccftech.com/nvidia-gtx-980-ti-specs-benchmarks/ , it isn't like last gen 780 Ti, it is a cut die. So for this generation (so far, they could still release an "Ultra" I guess), Titan X will be the only card in the lineup with a full die and VRAM allocation. They also mention that the 980 Ti may have 2 memory segments like the 970... interesting. So, that should help alleviate some folks' buyer's remorse as the Titan X remains more differentiated in the line-up vs. last gen, although 980 Ti is still a beast!

http://wccftech.com/nvidia-gtx-980-ti-specs-benchmarks/


----------



## craftyhack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by ****man*
> 
> So, cause 980ti is cutdown, guess i will be joining you guys here soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing left me thinking is should i buy Asus or Evga (Living in Europe so i think Asus's customer support is better here)
> Also is the Evga's "SC" version worth the premium what they are asking for it?


I don't think the SC is worth the extra $30 USD that it costs here, unless perhaps the buyer will not be convinced to flash the firmware since that is realy the only difference... except perhaps resale is better for SC models).

I think that whether you go with ASUS vs. eVGA, you have the same chances of winning the silicon lottery, and even if you "lose" the lottery, even the worst cards I have seen still overclock like a beast if you cool them well.

I went with ASUS purely based on availability and price (the only supplier here who wasn't gouging that had TX's in stock only had ASUS cards). I don't regret that choice, nor have I read of anyone who regrets their choice either when it comes to quality of the product... they are all reference design PCB and cooler(except Hydrocopper) anyway.


----------



## Beasthunt

Might be cut down, but so might also the price. I mean if you looked at the benchmark it was very close to the Titan X, depending on the price point, I don't see that as that horrific. Perhaps i'm missing something?


----------



## Fapman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craftyhack*
> 
> I don't think the SC is worth the extra $30 USD that it costs here, unless perhaps the buyer will not be convinced to flash the firmware since that is realy the only difference... except perhaps resale is better for SC models).
> 
> I think that whether you go with ASUS vs. eVGA, you have the same chances of winning the silicon lottery, and even if you "lose" the lottery, even the worst cards I have seen still overclock like a beast if you cool them well.
> 
> I went with ASUS purely based on availability and price (the only supplier here who wasn't gouging that had TX's in stock only had ASUS cards). I don't regret that choice, nor have I read of anyone who regrets their choice either when it comes to quality of the product... they are all reference design PCB and cooler(except Hydrocopper) anyway.


Okay thanks! There price difference compared to Asus and Evga SC is like 80€ in here....







So guess i'm going to go with Asus then.

And yes i'm going to buy Enthoo Primo with the card asswell and going to install those 140mm fans blowing straight up to the card, so i guess i'm good.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommi6o*
> 
> I can't change voltage or monitor it in msi afterburner. Is there some setting I have to enable?


In the Profiles folder under your MSI Afterburner install (e.g. C:\Program Files\MSI Afterburner\Profiles) you need to edit the two "VEN_10DE......" config files to include the following line under the [Settings] section:
*VDDC_Generic_Detection = 1*

This will give you a 100 mV slider to play with.

Honestly, this might be something good to add in the OP @szeged, since it's taking WAY longer than it should to get a new Afterburner release with voltage support by default and my experience with Precision-X is that it is buggy unstable junk.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craftyhack*
> 
> FYI, final specs (excepts ROPs and price) posted for 980 Ti: http://wccftech.com/nvidia-gtx-980-ti-specs-benchmarks/ , it isn't like last gen 780 Ti, it is a cut die. So for this generation (so far, they could still release an "Ultra" I guess), Titan X will be the only card in the lineup with a full die and VRAM allocation. They also mention that the 980 Ti may have 2 memory segments like the 970... interesting. So, that should help alleviate some folks' buyer's remorse as the Titan X remains more differentiated in the line-up vs. last gen, although 980 Ti is still a beast!
> 
> http://wccftech.com/nvidia-gtx-980-ti-specs-benchmarks/


Will be getting 2 of those, can't wait...sold off one of my Titans already...


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Hey - since this is my first build - I'm not sure what you mean by having PCIE AUX power 4-pin molex connected to the motherboard? This is probably a noob question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but here is what I have: 5820k, EVGA x99 micro, TX, AX1200i (from the important stuff). I have conneced obviously the 24 pin to the motherboard, then 8 pin for my CPU, but have not done the PCIE AUX power 4-pin molex. Should I do it? And how? Here is a manual for my MB: https://www.evga.com/support/manuals/files/131-HE-E995_Part1_v2.pdf . And what cable would I use? I have PCIE cables and separata SATA to molex for peripherals. I'm probably sounding like a total noob, but hey - gotta get it right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the help!


Are you running more than one card, as I believe the extra power connector is mostly just for SLi set-ups, but I may well be wrong? If required you will have to check the manual for your mobo, as looking at some pictures on-line, it does not appear that you have one???

This is where they are normally located on most boards tho courtesy of JP:-

The R4BE (great MB!) has a 4-pin SLI power connector on the bottom of the board - you have a molex plugged in?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## tommi6o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> In the Profiles folder under your MSI Afterburner install (e.g. C:\Program Files\MSI Afterburner\Profiles) you need to edit the two "VEN_10DE......" config files to include the following line under the [Settings] section:
> *VDDC_Generic_Detection = 1*
> 
> This will give you a 100 mV slider to play with.
> 
> Honestly, this might be something good to add in the OP @szeged, since it's taking WAY longer than it should to get a new Afterburner release with voltage support by default and my experience with Precision-X is that it is buggy unstable junk.


I have four "VEN_10DE......" config files.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommi6o*
> 
> I have four "VEN_10DE......" config files.


Can't hurt to add it to each of them.


----------



## TruBrush

Hello,

when I visited this thread earlier, I downloaded a BIOS by Cyclops 'GM200 - 400W - 1215 Base - 1304 Boost.rom'
It has been removed since. I'm a about to buy a Titan X and was looking to flash that BIOS, is there a reason it was removed?


----------



## Prophet4NO1

So, plot thickens! lol I am now getting 1430-1442 on FSX. BUT, on the first test the boost is tanking to 1350-1379 I believe it said. Rest runs fine. I have tried Kboost, 3Dmark can't pull a sysinfo if I do that. So, I am kind of stuck I guess. But, I did ghetto rig a fan I had laying here, now both GPU's run the same temps and max 65-71 range depending on what is going on.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Ghetto fan mod, but it works! Just wedged between the 24 pin and PCIe cables. Holds pretty tight too. I lightly smacked it a few times before firing it up and it didn't fall out.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> So, plot thickens! lol I am now getting 1430-1442 on FSX. BUT, on the first test the boost is tanking to 1350-1379 I believe it said. Rest runs fine. I have tried Kboost, 3Dmark can't pull a sysinfo if I do that. So, I am kind of stuck I guess. But, I did ghetto rig a fan I had laying here, now both GPU's run the same temps and max 65-71 range depending on what is going on.


3Dmark is weird with clocks. I have to increase my clock offset by like 60 MHz for comparable clocks to other benches and games. Not sure why that is.


----------



## Silverbreaker

for all GTA V testers with crash-errors:

download msi afterburner with riva tuner and activate the 60 fps locker for the gta5.exe. the game runs now on 2560 x 1440 with one TITAN X super-smooth at 60fps ( all on max, besides: msaa = 2x, grass = super high, softness = soft) and crash A lot less, maybe 1 time in 1 hour at full overclock (1434mhz, 4001mhz memory) . the card also gets 3-4 C° cooler with the frame-locker.

oh yeah and I have also activate FSAA (control-panel), FXAA (control-panel, ingame: off), vsync-ON (control-panel, ingame: off), with tripple buffer (control-panel), MSAA (ingame: 2x). The game is now running like it should (besides 1 crash in 1 hour of xtreme-gameplay)

(oh and stay away from PCI-E-Overclocking <- in-game-crash guaranteed)

why in hell did rockstar not include this option in the game (nvidia-deal?)?!


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> 3Dmark is weird with clocks. I have to increase my clock offset by like 60 MHz for comparable clocks to other benches and games. Not sure why that is.


The odd thing is was boosting just fine before. Only the one test too.


----------



## craftyhack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beasthunt*
> 
> Might be cut down, but so might also the price. I mean if you looked at the benchmark it was very close to the Titan X, depending on the price point, I don't see that as that horrific. Perhaps i'm missing something?


I don't think you are missing anything, 980 Ti looks like it will be a great card, although looking forward to street price to complete the picture. With the last gen, that wasn't the case IMO, it was relatively easy to pick between the two (Titan for DP, 780Ti for gaming). If I were shopping now, assuming reference designs only, and price was a constraint, if 980Ti was $700 vs $1000 for TX, I would personally almost certainly go with the 980Ti. If the Ti was say $849... for me at least it would be a harder decision, $150 difference at that price point isn't that much so I might as well go that extra bit to get to the pinnacle of the lineup. If price isn't a constraint that is a different discussion







.

980 Ti does have the added advantage of allowing VARs to depart from the reference design, where then even at a smaller price difference the 980Ti is even more compelling. Too bad that NVidia doesn't allow VARs to depart from reference for TX cards, requiring folks to take some pretty big modding risks to improve the power delivery if they really want to push the GPU, giving few options for effective yet quiet cooling other than water, etc.


----------



## tommi6o

Are you guys having any problems with gpu usage in gta 5? With my gtx 670 sli it was around 85-95% but now with single titan x or sli it fluctuates from 40-95% and so does fps. Everything else is just fine.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craftyhack*
> 
> I don't think you are missing anything, 980 Ti looks like it will be a great card, although looking forward to street price to complete the picture. With the last gen, that wasn't the case IMO, it was relatively easy to pick between the two (Titan for DP, 780Ti for gaming). If I were shopping now, assuming reference designs only, and price was a constraint, if 980Ti was $700 vs $1000 for TX, I would personally almost certainly go with the 980Ti. If the Ti was say $849... for me at least it would be a harder decision, $150 difference at that price point isn't that much so I might as well go that extra bit to get to the pinnacle of the lineup. If price isn't a constraint that is a different discussion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 980 Ti does have the added advantage of allowing VARs to depart from the reference design, where then even at a smaller price difference the 980Ti is even more compelling. Too bad that NVidia doesn't allow VARs to depart from reference for TX cards, requiring folks to take some pretty big modding risks to improve the power delivery if they really want to push the GPU, giving few options for effective yet quiet cooling other than water, etc.


See, after going custom loop, I don't think it matters much to me. Personally, I'd rather just water cool than deal with the aftermarket solutions (ACX debacle into ACX 2.0).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Hey - since this is my first build - I'm not sure what you mean by having PCIE AUX power 4-pin molex connected to the motherboard? This is probably a noob question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but here is what I have: 5820k, EVGA x99 micro, TX, AX1200i (from the important stuff). I have conneced obviously the 24 pin to the motherboard, then 8 pin for my CPU, but have not done the PCIE AUX power 4-pin molex. Should I do it? And how? Here is a manual for my MB: https://www.evga.com/support/manuals/files/131-HE-E995_Part1_v2.pdf . And what cable would I use? I have PCIE cables and separata SATA to molex for peripherals. I'm probably sounding like a total noob, but hey - gotta get it right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the help!


Not every board has Aux PCIE power... I don;t think the x99 micro does. It's either a plug in for a 4-pin molex or a PCIE 6-pin on the mobo. That manual could use a bit more detail.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> I will have to play more, but so far it wont clock any faster then the last test. Will see about bumping voltage higher, but when watching readouts on my tablet, before crashing it would not really go any higher. would hit 1430 from time to time. Then crash. Still at +24mV. So, will play more an see what I can do. Looks like I am hitting the 110% mark on PT too. Priority was till on PT, sow will change it to temp and see what happens. I will keep posting as I iron these tittle monsters out.
> 
> Thanks for the help too, +rep.


Considering the temps you are seeing, you can probably run a bios like cyclops1. I posted a few tweaks to that bios (last is "cyclops3".. but don't blame our buddy cyclops for it







).
Loads to 1.274V max PL is 450W but I've never had more that 125% used in anything (according to AB)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommi6o*
> 
> I can't change voltage or monitor it in msi afterburner. Is there some setting I have to enable?


need to add the following to ven files and best to do so after reinstalling AB.

_[Settings]
VDDC_Generic_detection = 1_
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommi6o*
> 
> I have four "VEN_10DE......" config files.


only one is used per card so either close AB and delete what's there or only modify the one(s) that have current mod dates.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> So, plot thickens! lol I am now getting 1430-1442 on FSX. BUT, on the first test the boost is tanking to 1350-1379 I believe it said. Rest runs fine. I have tried Kboost, 3Dmark can't pull a sysinfo if I do that. So, I am kind of stuck I guess. But, I did ghetto rig a fan I had laying here, now both GPU's run the same temps and max 65-71 range depending on what is going on.


I'm ghetto all the way.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craftyhack*
> 
> I don't think you are missing anything, 980 Ti looks like it will be a great card, although looking forward to street price to complete the picture. With the last gen, that wasn't the case IMO, it was relatively easy to pick between the two (Titan for DP, 780Ti for gaming). If I were shopping now, assuming reference designs only, and price was a constraint, if 980Ti was $700 vs $1000 for TX, I would personally almost certainly go with the 980Ti. If the Ti was say $849... for me at least it would be a harder decision, $150 difference at that price point isn't that much so I might as well go that extra bit to get to the pinnacle of the lineup. If price isn't a constraint that is a different discussion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 980 Ti does have the added advantage of allowing VARs to depart from the reference design, where then even at a smaller price difference the 980Ti is even more compelling. Too bad that NVidia doesn't allow VARs to depart from reference for TX cards, requiring folks to take some pretty big modding risks to improve the power delivery if they really want to push the GPU, giving few options for effective yet quiet cooling other than water, etc.


Considering i am able to use nearly 7GB of RAM in GTA V with everything maxed at 5760x1080, i am glad i did not wait. I would have been pissed when i discovered that as i hit my 6GB cap. I have room to breath now. RAM wont be an issue for a long time. GPU power, that might be a different story.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Not every board has Aux PCIE power... I don;t think the x99 micro does. It's either a plug in for a 4-pin molex or a PCIE 6-pin on the mobo. That manual could use a bit more detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering the temps you are seeing, you can probably run a bios like cyclops1. I posted a few tweaks to that bios (last is "cyclops3".. but don't blame our buddy cyclops for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> Loads to 1.274V max PL is 450W but I've never had more that 125% used in anything (according to AB)
> need to add the following to ven files and best to do so after reinstalling AB.
> 
> _[Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_detection = 1_
> only one is used per card so either close AB and delete what's there or only modify the one(s) that have current mod dates.
> 
> 
> I'm ghetto all the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quality water ghetto rig! At least it works! I want to built another water cooled rig, but i want to get those 1440p Gsync IPS screens Acer just launched. And my car is begging for some aftermarket love now that i just put tires with more grip than it knows what to with on it. Water just keeps getting bumped down the list.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Quality water ghetto rig! At least it works! I want to built another water cooled rig, but i want to get those 1440p Gsync IPS screens Acer just launched. And my car is begging for some aftermarket love now that i just put tires with more grip than it knows what to with on it. Water just keeps getting bumped down the list.


lol - right priorities. Can't roll on stick that can't be overcome on demand.


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Titan-X isn't available for step up.
> 
> *http://www.evga.com/support/stepup/*


do you think the 780TI will be available to step up?


----------



## pathfindercod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> Block only touches the gpu? Seems like a death wish considering how hot these things run.


It has a baseplate that makes full contact with all the memory and VRM.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - right priorities. Can't roll on stick that can't be overcome on demand.




These things have MASSIVE grip. My other passion is cars. Lol


----------



## TruBrush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Considering i am able to use nearly *7GB* of RAM in GTA V with everything maxed at 5760x1080, i am glad i did not wait. I would have been pissed when i discovered that as i hit my 6GB cap. I have room to breath now. RAM wont be an issue for a long time. GPU power, that might be a different story.


Are you kidding me, so 12GB was not a joke but a necessity?! Wonder how much vram a single Titan X would use on a 3440x1440 GTA V.


----------



## SteezyTN

So I flashed my second (nonSC) TX to the SC bios (which is the first one I bought), and I'm actually joyous right now. Stock boost is 1278, and I can get all the way up to 1455mhz. This is without modded bios. All stock bios, but with added voltage.

Also, what's the voltage cap on the stock bios?


----------



## romanlegion13th

hows people finding the new driver?
ive had display driver stopped responding and has recovered windows 8.1 twice
when browsing the net you think its the new driver, not happened in game though


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TruBrush*
> 
> Are you kidding me, so 12GB was not a joke but a necessity?! Wonder how much vram a single Titan X would use on a 3440x1440 GTA V.


5 to 5.4GB is what I see at 3440x1440. Everything maxed in game, 2 Titan X's though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> hows people finding the new driver?
> ive had display driver stopped responding and has recovered windows 8.1 twice
> when browsing the net you think its the new driver, not happened in game though


I've had a driver crash on the new drivers just browsing the internet. No problems in game though.


----------



## cowie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> In the Profiles folder under your MSI Afterburner install (e.g. C:\Program Files\MSI Afterburner\Profiles) you need to edit the two "VEN_10DE......" config files to include the following line under the [Settings] section:
> *VDDC_Generic_Detection = 1*
> 
> This will give you a 100 mV slider to play with.
> 
> Honestly, this might be something good to add in the OP @szeged, since it's taking WAY longer than it should to get a new Afterburner release with voltage support by default and my experience with Precision-X is that it is buggy unstable junk.


it should be out by next week msi were sitting on the new build








Quote:


> yesterday
> Good news, closed beta-testing is over and we're ready to release. I'll submit master build of 4.1.1 to MSI a few hours later.
> 
> Alexey Nicolaychuk aka Unwinder, RivaTuner creator


----------



## Tunz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> hows people finding the new driver?
> ive had display driver stopped responding and has recovered windows 8.1 twice
> when browsing the net you think its the new driver, not happened in game though


It crashed several times for me when using chrome. I went back to 350.12.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> 5 to 5.4GB is what I see at 3440x1440. Everything maxed in game, 2 Titan X's though.
> I've had a driver crash on the new drivers just browsing the internet. No problems in game though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunz*
> 
> It crashed several times for me when using chrome. I went back to 350.12.


thanks for the feed back guys, i think im going to go back i only installed because i got witcher 3 2copys
im using chrome allso


----------



## Pandora's Box

http://www.evga.com/products/Product.aspx?pn=100-BP-2999-B9

Titan X backplates in stock.

got my second one ordered


----------



## G227

Guys - I know I asked already, but have to try this one last time







. Can you watch this 1 minute clip and let me know if this cricket noise is normal and you are getting it too? 




It basically happens whenever GPU is under load and is that much louder the higher the GPU is running (both memory and core). I have even gotten a new Define R5 to enjoy some silence when I don't want to game with headphones, but I can clearly hear it. I think it would be inaudible with running @1000MHz, but I can't even underclock that much

I have tried two different PSUs (EVGA Supernova 1200W P2 & Corsair AX1200i) and the result is the same. Is it the additional juice flowing through the card?

Thanks a lot for the help!


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TruBrush*
> 
> Are you kidding me, so 12GB was not a joke but a necessity?! Wonder how much vram a single Titan X would use on a 3440x1440 GTA V.


6-7GB. GTA lists it at 13GB of the 24GB. My monitoring software shows 60-65% usage.

Might be a little less, but i dont imagin by much.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Guys - I know I asked already, but have to try this one last time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Can you watch this 1 minute clip and let me know if this cricket noise is normal and you are getting it too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It basically happens whenever GPU is under load and is that much louder the higher the GPU is running (both memory and core). I have even gotten a new Define R5 to enjoy some silence when I don't want to game with headphones, but I can clearly hear it. I think it would be inaudible with running @1000MHz, but I can't even underclock that much
> 
> I have tried two different PSUs (EVGA Supernova 1200W P2 & Corsair AX1200i) and the result is the same. Is it the additional juice flowing through the card?
> 
> Thanks a lot for the help!


Sounds normal. just current passing through the vrm's and caps and such. Mine sounds like that also.


----------



## mistax

will a 750 be enough to power 2 titan x? I assume yes, since the titan x are very energy efficient


----------



## fwdkiller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> will a 750 be enough to power 2 titan x? I assume yes, since the titan x are very energy efficient


no atleast 850w man 750 is pushing it maybe for 2 970 or 980 but not titan x at 250 or more tdp.


----------



## mistax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fwdkiller*
> 
> no atleast 850w man 750 is pushing it maybe for 2 970 or 980 but not titan x at 250 or more tdp.


alright, cause i was originally on a 290x and was getting told 750 could push CF 290x


----------



## fwdkiller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fwdkiller*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> will a 750 be enough to power 2 titan x? I assume yes, since the titan x are very energy efficient
> 
> 
> 
> no atleast 850w man 750 is pushing it maybe for 2 970 or 980 but not titan x at 250 or more tdp.[/quote just that i recommend a little head room for overclock and other stuff besides 100w are getting very cheaper so mind ass well pick one up for future builds. 750w is good for small build like a single card and itx builds in small cases.:thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## deadwidesmile

I have a Seasonic M12ii Evo bronze and a second TX on the way. I am going to do a tad bit of testing. Per several sites, minimum is 900w psu.

I have a 1200 P2 EVGA coming as well. I'd recommend at least that. I think on stock clocks completely you could get away with an 850.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> 
> 
> These things have MASSIVE grip. My other passion is cars. Lol


nice ride, nice rubber







... lol - anything with a motor is my first vice.

just finished turning this:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








into this:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









takes a very understanding wife.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So I flashed my second (nonSC) TX to the SC bios (which is the first one I bought), and I'm actually joyous right now. Stock boost is 1278, and I can get all the way up to 1455mhz. This is without modded bios. All stock bios, but with added voltage.
> 
> Also, what's the voltage cap on the stock bios?


1.212V.. with the slider maxed you should see ~1.25V (I think - didn't use the stock bioses for long.







)


----------



## TruBrush

Where can I find a pre-overclocked bios that is above SC but reasonable for air? Don't want to install Precision or Afterburner, just flash and forget operation.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TruBrush*
> 
> Where can I find a pre-overclocked bios that is above SC but reasonable for air? Don't want to install Precision or Afterburner, just flash and forget operation.


On air, that would be terrifying to me. I'd want to monitor for heat.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nice ride, nice rubber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... yeah anything with a motor is my first vice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (lot's o pics in my photo gallery)


Love my little ****le powered ride. Not the most powerful car ever, but oh man is it fun.

Love all kinds of cars but rotor powered rides hold a special spot for me.


----------



## Ahzmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Dude, you have two of the fastest cards on the planet. I think you are being nit picky...


Thanks m8







much apreciated


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahzmo*
> 
> Thanks m8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> much apreciated


He was referring to me


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greyson Travis*
> 
> I am running with stock bios and stock voltage and managed to get it at 1420+ easily with no mem OC.
> +250 on clock, 0 on mem for PX16.
> 
> Have you tried reverting back to stock bios? Seems like your second card looks really bad imho.
> to add on, 74% ASIC on both of my cards but I don't think it matters much to me since im on stock.


I finally flashed the non sc card to SC bios, and o am amazed. I can now reach 1455mhz.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nice ride, nice rubber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... lol - anything with a motor is my first vice.
> 
> just finished turning this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> into this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> takes a very understanding wife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.212V.. with the slider maxed you should see ~1.25V (I think - didn't use the stock bioses for long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Very nice restoration! Is the ZR1 yours too?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Gotta love this speed at stock volts (fully game stable). Not bad at all! Just hoping I land a 2nd Titan X that does just as well if not better....


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Gotta love this speed at stock volts (fully game stable). Not bad at all! Just hoping I land a 2nd Titan X that does just as well if not better....


Got both of mine together. Serial numbers are one digit off each other.


----------



## deadwidesmile

@Jpmboy

NICE restoration.


----------



## SteezyTN

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA24G2NU3046

Should I replace my AX860w PSU for this EVGA 1000w? I need a PSU that's at or under 170-180mm, as anything above that will not fir my 750D with a bottom mounted radiator. I have my two TX at 1400+mhz


----------



## evoll88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA24G2NU3046
> 
> Should I replace my AX860w PSU for this EVGA 1000w? I need a PSU that's at or under 170-180mm, as anything above that will not fir my 750D with a bottom mounted radiator. I have my two TX at 1400+mhz


Yes I would like to know if this psu would work also? I have a evga 1300w psu but had to put my ax 850w in my 750d also cuz of the lower rad.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA24G2NU3046
> 
> Should I replace my AX860w PSU for this EVGA 1000w? I need a PSU that's at or under 170-180mm, as anything above that will not fir my 750D with a bottom mounted radiator. I have my two TX at 1400+mhz


AX1200i or go home bro.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> AX1200i or go home bro.


I was just stating a PSU (if I didn't get a Case Labs SMA8) that would be enough for my SLI setup. its pushing close to the max.



A for the power target... what should I set it to? I just bumped it all the way to 110


----------



## MakoOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> AX1200i or go home bro.


Ok bro.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Max out power target. You probably won't ever hit it with a modded BIOS.


----------



## SteezyTN

I just scored in the top 100 (85th) for 2 way SLI on Firestrike Ultra


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> AX1200i or go home bro.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakoOC*
> 
> Ok bro.


Dont over pay for the corsair, get the evga!!!


----------



## deadwidesmile

I went with an EVGA 1200wP2. My space restrictions with a bottom mounted 240mm radiator are similar yet not quite as restrictive as yours. I'll report back once I know for sure. As a safe guard I picked up a Lian Li PSU extender for the back side of cases. It puts the PSU about 3" out the back in a finished steel box essentially. Looks fairly good and shouldn't be that hard to cut the metal for the pass thru.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> I went with an EVGA 1200wP2. My space restrictions with a bottom mounted 240mm radiator are similar yet not quite as restrictive as yours. I'll report back once I know for sure. As a safe guard I picked up a Lian Li PSU extender for the back side of cases. It puts the PSU about 3" out the back in a finished steel box essentially. Looks fairly good and shouldn't be that hard to cut the metal for the pass thru.


well around decemeber im going to be moving my rig into a case labs SMA8. there I will have full compatibilty


----------



## deadwidesmile

At that point, if you like overkill, run a 1600w EVGA P2


----------



## GIVEitUP

Has anyone found a volt mod


----------



## cowie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GIVEitUP*
> 
> Has anyone found a volt mod


not me


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I just scored in the top 100 (85th) for 2 way SLI on Firestrike Ultra


I am in 92nd place


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I was just stating a PSU (if I didn't get a Case Labs SMA8) that would be enough for my SLI setup. its pushing close to the max.
> 
> 
> 
> A for the power target... what should I set it to? I just bumped it all the way to 110


I've got Titan X SLI 4700k got them overclock to 1420mhz +208 core +49Mv and I've only hit 650w max at the wall, that's under full load with 3dmark or GTA5 in 4k I've got the ax 860w why are you upgrading?


----------



## steveTA1983

Sold my 980's and won slot machine winnings ($541) so i bought the titan x. Evga SC. Oc to 1409mhz core and +459 mem. Game stable. Awesome results gaming. Hopefully lasts a few years ( freakin technology sucks!!). With my (our) luck, this card will run like crap in a year


----------



## Boyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> hows people finding the new driver?
> ive had display driver stopped responding and has recovered windows 8.1 twice
> when browsing the net you think its the new driver, not happened in game though


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> 5 to 5.4GB is what I see at 3440x1440. Everything maxed in game, 2 Titan X's though.
> I've had a driver crash on the new drivers just browsing the internet. No problems in game though.


Yes I've reverted back to the 350.12 drivers for now since the latest 352.86 are not stable and do crash. I've been running the 350.12 drivers all day now and havent had a single stall / crash. I'll keep using them until nvidia fixes this issue hopefully fairly soon


----------



## TruBrush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveTA1983*
> 
> Hopefully lasts a few years ( freakin technology sucks!!). With my (our) luck, *this card will run like crap in a year*


This is pretty much what will happen, Titan X will be an underpowered 28nm dinosaur card, running new games at 27 FPS and then suddenly a wild Pascal appears.

I also won $600 last Friday, not sure if half the rent or card. I placed an order on Titan due to a bit of a price error on a website, still a lot, might cancel tomorrow.


----------



## Boyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TruBrush*
> 
> This is pretty much what will happen, Titan X will be an underpowered 28nm dinosaur card, running new games at 27 FPS and then suddenly a wild Pascal appears.
> 
> I also won $600 last Friday, not sure if half the rent or card. I placed an order on Titan due to a bit of a price error on a website, still a lot, might cancel tomorrow.


How much did you order that titan for?







just curious


----------



## drm8627

would this be a safe gpu if i wanted to play a game like star citizen with rift? ( when they both come out lol).


----------



## Goloith

Hey guys,

So I successfully was able to flash my stock Titan X to my EVGA SC Titan X, but it looks like I'm being limited by my total TDP. I noticed that since I play in Surround That the card that has all the displays hooked up to eats another 10% of the TDP.

How do I go about increasing the total TDP of this card? Right now it's hitting 110% at 1379-1404 MHz Core CLK and 2000 MHz Mem CLK in 2 way SLI. What's the simpliest way to increase the power target?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goloith*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> So I successfully was able to flash my stock Titan X to my EVGA SC Titan X, but it looks like I'm being limited by my total TDP. I noticed that since I play in Surround That the card that has all the displays hooked up to eats another 10% of the TDP.
> 
> How do I go about increasing the total TDP of this card? Right now it's hitting 110% at 1379-1404 MHz Core CLK and 2000 MHz Mem CLK in 2 way SLI. What's the simpliest way to increase the power target?


Download the GM200BIOS.zip from OP. Unzip it and you should see 4 files. Flash GM200SC-425.ROM. Basically stock BIOS but with power limit raised to 121 percent. Keep an eye on clocks and temps. Don't go crazy and apply +100 core right off the bat.


----------



## bracco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Per EK's site, it says it's actually _not_ compatible with the original CSQ blocks. It's good for Titan blocks. Was hoping I didn't just order the wrong thing entirely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah well! I'll let everyone know once I know, hehe.


My Bad, sorry didnt look closely enough, you are right, should be fine!


----------



## Manac0r

While talking about how long the Titan X will be viable - don't forget that Pascal might be more capable but with next-gen consoles finding their swing, actual game development will be design for factoring in the lowest common denominator (Consoles). The Witcher 3 is a prime example - still looks amazing to me on PC at 2K but if it had been PC exclusive? The money isn't there, publishers know that consoles bring in more $$$ - where that new actual horsepower will go will be VR or streamlining the 4K experience, actually running new games should still be fine for a while. However whatever card you buy, 2 years is max life expectancy is my opinion.

Time to start planning my next build considering Mini-ITX https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-047-IW&groupid=2362&catid=2279 - plan on hitting a few Lans next year.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Could anyone please tell me what VA rating my new UPS should have for my PC?

I have a 3770K running at 1.25v and two Titan Xs that I plan on running at 1.27v. I also have 4 HDDs, 2 SSDs and 7 fans on my case.

A quick response would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## TwinParadox

Hi. Is there anyone who got a Titan X from Zotac ? Is it better than other brands ?


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwinParadox*
> 
> Hi. Is there anyone who got a Titan X from Zotac ? Is it better than other brands ?


All Titan Xs are reference models and thus are the exact same ones immaterial of the brand.


----------



## tommi6o

This is a noob question but how can I revert back to 350.12.?


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommi6o*
> 
> This is a noob question but how can I revert back to 350.12.?


I don't think GeForce Experience allows this. So you'll have to do it manually.

Download 350.12 from www.geforce.com. Download and install Display Driver Uninstaller and use it to uninstall your current driver. Then use the downloaded file to install 350.12.


----------



## tommi6o

Thanks. I went to geforce.com earlier but somehow I only saw the newest driver.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommi6o*
> 
> Thanks. I went to geforce.com earlier but somehow I only saw the newest driver.


Try looking it up from here. http://www.geforce.com/drivers

It's listed there. If you still can't find it, tell me which version of Windows you're using and whether it's 32 or 64-bit and I'll link you to it.


----------



## Ahzmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> He was referring to me


Damnn, sorry







Was sleepy and on a tablet lol







the mind or the fingers screw'd that up


----------



## Lonestar166

Greetings one and all, I am looking for your opinions and advice. I am thinking of replacing my three 780ti gaming cards with two Titan X cards. My question is, should I go with the Titan X cards now, or wait for the 980ti cards?
Many thanks one and all.


----------



## Ahzmo

I there









I would go with TX sli, for the TX side, you'll get a full chip, less likely to get old as fast as the Ti, its a great overclocker, even on ai (tought, noisy), and a 12gigs of vram, when dx12 titles it, although we dont know how much vram a dx12 tirple A game will use, since in dx12 you'll get stackable mem, youll get 24gigs, so you're golden on that side









For the Ti's, the major thing going for them is the board partners can do whatever they want, new pcbs, cooling, vrm's, etc. You'll see special editions coming up, with higher basic clocks, more volts , right out of the bat.

Price wise, those special editions will be expensive







, titan's price doesnt seem a too expensier price considering those factors. And if you can put gpus on water, go titan, there's no other option


----------



## tommi6o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Try looking it up from here. http://www.geforce.com/drivers
> 
> It's listed there. If you still can't find it, tell me which version of Windows you're using and whether it's 32 or 64-bit and I'll link you to it.


I found it. What I meant to say, before you gave me the link I couldn't find earlier versions of the driver.


----------



## Lonestar166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahzmo*
> 
> I there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would go with TX sli, for the TX side, you'll get a full chip, less likely to get old as fast as the Ti, its a great overclocker, even on ai (tought, noisy), and a 12gigs of vram, when dx12 titles it, although we dont know how much vram a dx12 tirple A game will use, since in dx12 you'll get stackable mem, youll get 24gigs, so you're golden on that side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the Ti's, the major thing going for them is the board partners can do whatever they want, new pcbs, cooling, vrm's, etc. You'll see special editions coming up, with higher basic clocks, more volts , right out of the bat.
> 
> Price wise, those special editions will be expensive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , titan's price doesnt seem a too expensier price considering those factors. And if you can put gpus on water, go titan, there's no other option


Thanks for your input, much appreciated.


----------



## mistax

So far I'm extremely happy with my purchase and been trying to squeeze just a tad more out. I'm on stock bios and cooling and was able to push 230 on core and 410 on memory. I assume this is getting to the limit for air? Planning on getting an acer 27 within the week, since the games I play should be able to sport the frames on 1440p

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tommi6o

My gpu usage in gta 5 is realy weird. It was working just fine with my gtx 670 sli before I switched to Titan X sli. Has anyone else had similar problem?


----------



## Boyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommi6o*
> 
> My gpu usage in gta 5 is realy weird. It was working just fine with my gtx 670 sli before I switched to Titan X sli. Has anyone else had similar problem?


hm, keep an eye on the thermals and make sure its not hitting the limit. or maybe there is a framerate cap or you probably have vsync on that doesnt allow the GPU to work at full performance all the time


----------



## tommi6o

Temps under 70c, vsync of and I don't have fps cap. My fps fluctuates from 40-100. Everything else is working fine so the problem has to be in gta.


----------



## tommi6o

Double post


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GIVEitUP*
> 
> Has anyone found a volt mod


If you're looking for a hard volt mod, contact strong island 1


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Very nice restoration! Is the ZR1 yours too?


Thanks! - took too many hours, and a BDSM-like love for Lucas Electric.








yes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> @Jpmboy
> 
> NICE restoration.


Thanks!
Primitive but fun to drive.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommi6o*
> 
> My gpu usage in gta 5 is realy weird. It was working just fine with my gtx 670 sli before I switched to Titan X sli. Has anyone else had similar problem?


clean sweep of the driver before new gpu install? Also any controller software like PX or AB?


----------



## Goloith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Download the GM200BIOS.zip from OP. Unzip it and you should see 4 files. Flash GM200SC-425.ROM. Basically stock BIOS but with power limit raised to 121 percent. Keep an eye on clocks and temps. Don't go crazy and apply +100 core right off the bat.


Alright so now I have a stable 1417-1430MHz SLI Surround configuration. The one GPU still gets taxed quite a bit, but plenty of headroom. Thank you!

Also is there any downside to setting it +100 if I'm being conservative on my Core Clk? It shouldn't use it unless it's needed right? Or should I really start from the top volts of stability and work my way down? I ask that so I don't get so many crashes.

Also since I am noticing higher power usage on the primary GPU with all 3 displays is it worth unsync the two GPUs, setting the same speeds, but lowering the voltage separately?


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Thanks! - took too many hours, and a BDSM-like love for Lucas Electric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes.


Might have to swing by and check the rides out next time i get sent to PA for work.


----------



## romanlegion13th

im going back to the old driver as this one keeps crashing


----------



## Jpmboy

Don't forget to post your scores in the OCN Benchmark Threads








(read the entry format in post 1 of each BM thread)

http://www.overclock.net/t/1518806/firestrike-ultra-top-30/0_20
http://www.overclock.net/t/1443196/firestrike-extreme-top-30
http://www.overclock.net/t/1464813/3d-mark-11-extreme-top-30
http://www.overclock.net/t/872945/top-30-3d-mark-13-fire-strike-scores-in-crossfire-sli
http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-4-0-scores
http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0
http://www.overclock.net/t/1361939/top-30-3dmark11-scores-for-single-dual-tri-quad
http://www.overclock.net/t/1406832/single-gpu-firestrike-top-30
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Might have to swing by and check the rides out next time i get sent to PA for work.


lol - i might need some help on the next project... I'm still trying to find a body to chop/channel, hopefully one without too many plants growing out of it.









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## hacktastic

After about an hour of benchmarking and tweaking, this is the best stable overclock i was able to get:

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=ad8sz

Granted i did not push my luck on the memory overclock but I'm not so worried about that.

Using EVGA I turned the power target to 110%
The GPU clock offset to +245MHz
The MEM clock offset to +702MHz
I upped the voltage by +68mV too

Is this a good stable overclock of my titan X?
This is my first time really overclocking and trying to overclock a GPU, that is why i ask.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hacktastic*
> 
> After about an hour of benchmarking and tweaking, this is the best stable overclock i was able to get:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=ad8sz
> 
> Granted i did not push my luck on the memory overclock but I'm not so worried about that.
> 
> Using EVGA I turned the power target to 110%
> The GPU clock offset to +245MHz
> The MEM clock offset to +702MHz
> I upped the voltage by +68mV too
> 
> Is this a good stable overclock of my titan X?
> This is my first time really overclocking and trying to overclock a GPU, that is why i ask.


great ram frequency! ... but difficult to test it's stability since most benchmarks don't use much and vram error correction can fix things up to a point. Best to see where the performance begins to fall off with increasing ram clock vs when it crashes.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Don't forget to post your scores in the OCN Benchmark Threads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (read the entry format in post 1 of each BM thread)
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1518806/firestrike-ultra-top-30/0_20
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1443196/firestrike-extreme-top-30
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1464813/3d-mark-11-extreme-top-30
> http://www.overclock.net/t/872945/top-30-3d-mark-13-fire-strike-scores-in-crossfire-sli
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-4-0-scores
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1361939/top-30-3dmark11-scores-for-single-dual-tri-quad
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1406832/single-gpu-firestrike-top-30
> lol - i might need some help on the next project... I'm still trying to find a body to chop/channel, hopefully one without too many plants growing out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Going ratrod? Always liked them over normal hotrods.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Has anyone tride modding the green lettering on the TX yet? I know on past cards with the same cooler you could sand the green off and get white letters. Kinda want to do the same if it works.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Don't see why not. I have mine on water and can sand the green off next week. I'll report back


----------



## Goloith

Alright so I just started to experience a lot of crashing in game. It feels like the most stable OC I can get in SLI with two card is 1366-1379 with a 120% power target. Is this normal on air? I'm sitting at a max temp of 76 degrees.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goloith*
> 
> Alright so I just started to experience a lot of crashing in game. It feels like the most stable OC I can get in SLI with two card is 1366-1379 with a 120% power target. Is this normal on air? I'm sitting at a max temp of 76 degrees.


I can reach 1442mhz with the stock SC bios, but with the voltage as high as it could go. I set power target to 110%, but I've seen it hit 116%. However, I am under water.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goloith*
> 
> Alright so I just started to experience a lot of crashing in game. It feels like the most stable OC I can get in SLI with two card is 1366-1379 with a 120% power target. Is this normal on air? I'm sitting at a max temp of 76 degrees.


My OC seems the most stable at 1414-1430. That same OC will go a tad higher in really light demand games.

My cards are SC and have +120 core and +300 ram for normal use. Can push a bit harder but they get flaky. Run fine for a while then super unstable. So far the clocks above are always stable.

Also try getting a fan blowing on the cards help a lot, even in my 900d.



Did that and now my cards both run pretty much the same temps and dont really get above 72c. Most games 65-70c.


----------



## Skinnered

Mine are stable in SLI at least @1400 mhz, without doing anything besides rise the fan to prevent throttling. Its a decent 30%-35% extra perf. for free.


----------



## Fapman

I really cant make my mind up....







Should i pay the premium of 60€ for SC Evga?

Is there anything else beneficial than the about 150mhz clock?







Does EVGA bin the SC-versions


----------



## fwdkiller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by ****man*
> 
> I really cant make my mind up....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should i pay the premium of 60€ for SC Evga?
> 
> Is there anything else beneficial than the about 150mhz clock?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does EVGA bin the SC-versions


yes its worth it no need to overclock i hit 1278mhz boost clocked and under 70c all day and i can hit 1400mhz with ease.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:



> Originally Posted by ****man*
> 
> I really cant make my mind up....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should i pay the premium of 60€ for SC Evga?
> 
> Is there anything else beneficial than the about 150mhz clock?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does EVGA bin the SC-versions


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fwdkiller*
> 
> yes its worth it no need to overclock i hit 1278mhz boost clocked and under 70c all day and i can hit 1400mhz with ease.


Paying €60 more to not flash the bios yourself? Doesn't seem worth to me, the only difference between SC and non is the bios in the end. Not worth it in my opinion


----------



## Fapman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Paying €60 more to not flash the bios yourself? Doesn't seem worth to me, the only difference between SC and non is the bios in the end. Not worth it in my opinion


So the bios is flashed? Does this mean that the non. sc -models cant oc out of the box?

OHHHH Now i get it! So the SC bios is flashed bios to match the "OC".

But never the less, i guess that the non-sc edition will boost itself aswell? And, if i want i can do it with software aswell?


----------



## deadwidesmile

Yes they can oc right from the start. Sc is just done for the consumer. I have reference nvidia cards and I'm at 1472 game stable.


----------



## Fapman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Yes they can oc right from the start. Sc is just done for the consumer.


Okay thanks! Really my bad. Guess i will just pick up the one that is first available in stock.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Some people like plug and play. For me, I enjoy the fiddling. Wasn't worth the extra cash considering.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

I picked up the SC under the assumption they where better binned. Never confirmed that. Probably not though from what i am seeing. But, when dropping $1-2K, whats another $100-200?


----------



## Fapman

I'm thinking the same thing.... The total cost of my upgrade (considering GPU,case and a new AIO for cpu) will cost me around 1500€ so the extra 60€ is like nothing...









And just for the peace of mind i will pick up the SC edition. Thank you guys for answers


----------



## DADDYDC650

You are paying $1000 for Titan X. What's another $30 at this point? If that's the breaking point then you shouldn't be spending this much on a gfx card.


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goloith*
> 
> Alright so I just started to experience a lot of crashing in game. It feels like the most stable OC I can get in SLI with two card is 1366-1379 with a 120% power target. Is this normal on air? I'm sitting at a max temp of 76 degrees.


Did you overclock your memory? I got tons of crashes related to memory rather then core OC








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> I picked up the SC under the assumption they where better binned. Never confirmed that. Probably not though from what i am seeing. But, when dropping $1-2K, whats another $100-200?


There are conflicting information about that here. I have gotten a better ASIC score out of my SC version (69.3% vs 63%), one or two other members said the same thing, and then somebody dropped the bomb saying that he got 58 & 62 (or something like that) ASIC score - both EVGA SC. Now - granted, higher ASIC doesn't automatically mean better card, but in my experience and from what I understand it tends to yield better OC
Quote:


> Originally Posted by ****man*
> 
> I really cant make my mind up....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should i pay the premium of 60€ for SC Evga?
> 
> Is there anything else beneficial than the about 150mhz clock?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does EVGA bin the SC-versions


It depends - are you willing (or think that at some point will be - keep in mind, I didn't want to do it at first as well - but now .. well







) to flash a BIOS on your card and mess up with overclocking? If not - get the SC. If you are planning to do it - then either will do (assuming EVGA is not cherry-picking better GPUs - as I wrote above). For me - I got the SC and it does have a better silicon in it than the regular card did - but again, thats about luck probably.

And - I know that if one is a beginner, flashing bios can sound supper scary but honestly - its a breeze


----------



## deadwidesmile

Ha, never was a fan of that argument. "What's another $xxx in the grand scheme of $xxxx", always gets me in trouble. For a bios flash it wasn't worth it for me considering even if I got a Sc, I would still have flashed to Cyclops2. You're right, considering the cost of the Gpu it's nothing. But, I would say I could throw that same $60 into custom sleeved cables, for example.

My build is approaching the $4,000 range. Every dollar counts at some point.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Ha, never was a fan of that argument. "What's another $xxx in the grand scheme of $xxxx", always gets me in trouble. For a bios flash it wasn't worth it for me considering even if I got a Sc, I would still have flashed to Cyclops2. You're right, considering the cost of the Gpu it's nothing. But, I would say I could throw that same $60 into custom sleeved cables, for example.
> 
> My build is approaching the $4,000 range. Every dollar counts at some point.


I am over $5k. And i still have a loop to buy and build. Probably another $1k there. Like any hobby, it gets expensive. Its best not to think about how much you have or will spend. Just do it and enjoy it.


----------



## Fapman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Ha, never was a fan of that argument. "What's another $xxx in the grand scheme of $xxxx", always gets me in trouble. For a bios flash it wasn't worth it for me considering even if I got a Sc, I would still have flashed to Cyclops2. You're right, considering the cost of the Gpu it's nothing. But, I would say I could throw that same $60 into custom sleeved cables, for example.
> 
> My build is approaching the $4,000 range. Every dollar counts at some point.


Pretty much this. Maybe i am willing to spend around 1500€ in upgrading my pc to make it total worth of something around 3-4K, yes it is extreme. But at some point i have to draw the line









And the thing that i was wondering there was that "if i save 60€ on here, maybe i can have like a custom sleeved cables for my PSU, or lighting etc, etc...." We ALL have a budget on everything, it's just someone have it larger in some cases than others. I know that many in other forums will call me crazy cause i'm (or we) are spending over a grand on a GPU alone... But someone buys with their money alcohol, or high-end speaker-setups, or TV's etc. It's all in personal preference.







and the boner that i personally get when installing a brand new fully unlocked GM200 chip.... the words can't explain







And i have feeling that somebody else in this topic has had the same feeling that i will experience soon....

It's a little offtopic but well!


----------



## steveTA1983

I just flashed the 1.274v bios to my evga sc titan (stock cooler). I am stable at 1452mhz core and 7.8ghz memory. Temps reach 81c when benching. Think those temps and that voltage is safe for awhile?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveTA1983*
> 
> I just flashed the 1.274v bios to my evga sc titan (stock cooler). I am stable at 1452mhz core and 7.8ghz memory. Temps reach 81c when benching. Think those temps and that voltage is safe for awhile?


Leave the fan @ %100 and 1.27v will be safe imo.


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Leave the fan @ %100 and 1.27v will be safe imo.


i have it set to hit 100% @75c


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Think I might tear my cards down at some point before I go back to work Tuesday night. Freaking 8pm flight to TX.... yuck. Anyway, the reason is to swap compound. I have a bit of IC diamond left. Want to see if temps drop.

Also, what are people willing to pay for a custom backplate with a heatsink type design? I am in a car club with the owner of a engineering/fabrication company. Going to talk to him about making some for me. If he has time to get them done at least.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by ****man*
> 
> I really cant make my mind up....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should i pay the premium of 60€ for SC Evga?
> 
> Is there anything else beneficial than the about 150mhz clock?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does EVGA bin the SC-versions


Save the money and get the non SC. I first bought the SC model because it was the only one in stock. Then I purchased a non SC because it was the only one in stock. I wanted another SC to match them, but we can't always get what we want







haha

All I did was flash the SC bios on my nonSC card, and it can reach 1455 on the stock bios, with over clocking and raising the voltage.


----------



## Goloith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Did you overclock your memory? I got tons of crashes related to memory rather then core OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are conflicting information about that here. I have gotten a better ASIC score out of my SC version (69.3% vs 63%), one or two other members said the same thing, and then somebody dropped the bomb saying that he got 58 & 62 (or something like that) ASIC score - both EVGA SC. Now - granted, higher ASIC doesn't automatically mean better card, but in my experience and from what I understand it tends to yield better OC
> It depends - are you willing (or think that at some point will be - keep in mind, I didn't want to do it at first as well - but now .. well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) to flash a BIOS on your card and mess up with overclocking? If not - get the SC. If you are planning to do it - then either will do (assuming EVGA is not cherry-picking better GPUs - as I wrote above). For me - I got the SC and it does have a better silicon in it than the regular card did - but again, thats about luck probably.
> 
> And - I know that if one is a beginner, flashing bios can sound supper scary but honestly - its a breeze


I'm running at +500 at the moment. Also did the last NVIDIA patch hurt performance / stability?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I was going to buy the non-SC version, but they were out of stock, had to get the SC version if I wanted a TX now. I've learned over the years that the SC isn't binned at all and it's just luck of the draw when it comes to the silicon lottery.

Last two Titan cards, this TX and the first gen Titan were SC cards and they turned out to be good clockers for what ever that is worth.

Get the SC card if your afraid to bios flash or overclock yourself but want/need the extra little power compared to reference clocks.


----------



## Goloith

Hey Experts,

My GPUs aren't hitting even close to max TDP with the SC +20% PT bios, but having crashes without raising the voltage to +112 at +100 MHz Core CLK / +500 MHz Men CLK. This is currently netting me 1392 min - 1404 avg - 1417 max MHz. Why does increasing my voltage help me when I'm not power capped? Also why are my GPUs throttling down at 74 degrees to 1392 MHz although my temp target is 91 degrees? Is it possible that +500 on Memory is just too high in SLI on air?

Lots of questions to ask you experts!

Thank you,
Golo


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> There are conflicting information about that here. I have gotten a better ASIC score out of my SC version (69.3% vs 63%), one or two other members said the same thing, and then somebody dropped the bomb saying that he got 58 & 62 (or something like that) ASIC score - both EVGA SC. Now - granted, higher ASIC doesn't automatically mean better card, but in my experience and from what I understand it tends to yield better OC


For whatever's it's worth my first non-SC TX was 62.5% and the one I have now is 69.3% like yours. It can do about 50mhz more than the 62.5% one on the core.

The only real difference was that the higher ASIC had a higher stock voltage and boost clock at 1.218v vs 1.205v on the first.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

ASIC 63.1 and 69.9. Came out of the factory at the same time. Serial numbers are one digit off each other.

I have not tried to clock them unlinked.


----------



## deadwidesmile

So, I'm only pulling 487w (peak) from the wall with x1 TX @ 1400 and a 970 for Phys-X (still minimal wattage but some pull, on a 4.7ghz overclocked 4790k. By my estimations, shouldn't 850w PSU be enough for two TX's without breaking the poor P/S?


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> So, I'm only pulling 487w (peak) from the wall with x1 TX @ 1400 and a 970 for Phys-X (still minimal wattage but some pull, on a 4.7ghz overclocked 4790k. By my estimations, shouldn't 850w PSU be enough for two TX's without breaking the poor P/S?


As long as it is a really good one and not some cheap box full of wire and steel wool.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> As long as it is a really good one and not some cheap box full of wire and steel wool.


It's a Seasonic M12ii-Evo 850. It's by no means expensive but Seasonic generally delivers some great products. Bought it for it's shining JG review.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Should be fine. Never heard of a bad Seasonic, but I am not a PSU authority on every model. lol


----------



## deadwidesmile

Kinda feel like a tool for ordering that EVGA 1200P lol


----------



## Boyd

Hello Titan X owners club once again I have another question for the community members that run their cards with the reference cooler (not watercooled)

1x 1080p monitor plugged in DVI = 30c ~ 35c on idle with a decent airflow case.
2x 1080p monitors plugged in DVI+HDMI = 60c ~ 63c on idle with decent airflow case.

I know this behavior is normal and I get it when running any type of cards whither it is a new/old Nvidia or AMD card. However my question is...

Q) What temps do YOU get when running two monitors (or more) in idle? I would like to compare Idle temps with the community, thats all. Thanks in advance.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> ASIC 63.1 and 69.9. Came out of the factory at the same time. Serial numbers are one digit off each other.
> 
> I have not tried to clock them unlinked.


I've come do realize the ASIC means nothing. My SC card is 72 and my nonSC is 63. I can easily reach 1455mhz with raising the voltage on stock SC bios.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I've come do realize the ASIC means nothing. My SC card is 72 and my nonSC is 63. I can easily reach 1455mhz with raising the voltage on stock SC bios.


Mine can hit 1455, but get really unstable.


----------



## ciccoman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ciccoman*
> 
> Someone has the original bios of the Evga Hydro Copper?
> 
> Tnx


Anyone? Simply dump with gpuz


----------



## TK421

Titan X (2x) with 5820K @4.2/1.16 will be OK for a 750w power supply?

My friend will be ordering one, so if possible I want to borrow it for a short while for a benchmark session.


----------



## ciccoman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Titan X (2x) with 5820K @4.2/1.16 will be OK for a 750w power supply?
> 
> My friend will be ordering one, so if possible I want to borrow it for a short while for a benchmark session.


No, it requires a 1000w psu...


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ciccoman*
> 
> No, it requires a 1000w psu...


dammit

what happens if I try to run firestrike on a 750w?


----------



## ciccoman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ciccoman*
> 
> No, it requires a 1000w psu...
> 
> 
> 
> dammit
> 
> what happens if I try to run firestrike on a 750w?
Click to expand...

if it's a good 750w nothing should happen ... otherwise the PC may also be turned off


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ciccoman*
> 
> if it's a good 750w nothing should happen ... otherwise the PC may also be turned off


EVGA 750G2, planning to run a mod bios with unlocked power limits and upped core voltages

I also have a spare 700w power supply if needed, but how does one use a power supply as an auxiliary unit? Do you just short the 24 pin when you turn the computer on or is there more to it?


----------



## ciccoman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ciccoman*
> 
> if it's a good 750w nothing should happen ... otherwise the PC may also be turned off
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA 750G2, planning to run a mod bios with unlocked power limits and upped core voltages
> 
> I also have a spare 700w power supply if needed, but how does one use a power supply as an auxiliary unit? Do you just short the 24 pin when you turn the computer on or is there more to it?
Click to expand...

the 750g2 is enough to feed two Titan X for bench, but I would not use it for daily use


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ciccoman*
> 
> the 750g2 is enough to feed two Titan X for bench, but I would not use it for daily use


Thanks.

Do you think it can hold 3-4 hours of bench without the parts melting?


----------



## Nytestryke

You could just buy a better psu and save yourself the trouble of working around an inadequate power supply, benching is something you don't want a smaller psu for. During tests like firestrike both gpus will spike up significantly and if the power isn't available you won't be finishing the test








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Do you think it can hold 3-4 hours of bench without the parts melting?


They won't melt if you properly cool them, you should always be monitoring temps during benching runs to see whether or not they're creeping near thermal thresholds. Whether or not physical damage occurs from you benching your cards is completely up to you being competent and monitoring them.


----------



## fwdkiller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ciccoman*
> 
> the 750g2 is enough to feed two Titan X for bench, but I would not use it for daily use
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Do you think it can hold 3-4 hours of bench without the parts melting?
Click to expand...

your power supply will die or both if your titan x i wouldn't risk it but why would i care its not mine i say go for the risk and waste money if it dies.


----------



## SteezyTN

I'm using an AX860 PSU, and I'm overclocking both cards at 1443mhz with ease


----------



## ciccoman

the 750g2 is capable of delivering 900w total. 750w refer to only 12v rail


----------



## Goloith

I'm running both Titans and a Sandy Bridge 2500k (skylake soon) just fine with an 850w. Watt meter is showing 750w max under load during a benchmark. Keep in mind, that 750w draw is actually less because of power inefficiencies. It technically is taxing the PSU 667w after you look at that.


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Do you think it can hold 3-4 hours of bench without the parts melting?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I'm using an AX860 PSU, and I'm overclocking both cards at 1443mhz with ease


So rather than upgrade that psu jump straight into a 5960x


----------



## donkimizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyd*
> 
> Hello Titan X owners club once again I have another question for the community members that run their cards with the reference cooler (not watercooled)
> 
> 1x 1080p monitor plugged in DVI = 30c ~ 35c on idle with a decent airflow case.
> 2x 1080p monitors plugged in DVI+HDMI = 60c ~ 63c on idle with decent airflow case.
> 
> I know this behavior is normal and I get it when running any type of cards whither it is a new/old Nvidia or AMD card. However my question is...
> 
> Q) What temps do YOU get when running two monitors (or more) in idle? I would like to compare Idle temps with the community, thats all. Thanks in advance.


Same, I get 63-66 with 3 monitors. Asked nvidia support, they say its normal. Funny enough if you put your monitors in nvidia surround i think temp drops to 40ish iirc.


----------



## Boyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donkimizer*
> 
> Same, I get 63-66 with 3 monitors. Asked nvidia support, they say its normal. Funny enough if you put your monitors in nvidia surround i think temp drops to 40ish iirc.


I see. I am not worried that the temperatures increase when hooking up a second monitor, however I was wondering what temps other Titan X users get when they do.

Just making sure that my card isnt operating at higher than normal temps









Thank you for your input. I hope others share their thoughts aswell


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Titan X (2x) with 5820K @4.2/1.16 will be OK for a 750w power supply?
> 
> My friend will be ordering one, so if possible I want to borrow it for a short while for a benchmark session.


Total draw from the wall from my main computer is ~710w (230v)

5960x @ 4700, 2x TX @ 1450mhz.

I use 2x antec 1300w platinium psu's


----------



## one80

I need to change my minimum fan setting from 22%.. does the Kepler BIOS tweaker work with these X's?


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Total draw from the wall from my main computer is ~710w (230v)
> 
> 5960x @ 4700, 2x TX @ 1450mhz.
> 
> I use 2x antec 1300w platinium psu's


If you're pulling 710 at the wall with that setup and a bronze + psu that's only 610w +/- a smidge.

Curious why the recommendation seems to be 1200w + psu for sli TX's given the awesome efficiency of Maxwell. It's not Kepler ha.


----------



## shadow85

Hey guys does this fit the Titan x:

http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-Hybrid-GeForce-Cooling-400-HY-H980-B1/dp/B00V9BX1GO/ref=cm_wl_huc_item

If so, is it the best hybrid cooler out there? And does it cool all the importants GPU parts properly?

Does anyone have any pics of it fitted?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Starting to think that most Titan X's will only be stable at about 7.8Ghz VRAM. I'd like to match the Titan X I have now @1414/8Ghz stock volts.


----------



## kvickstick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Starting to think that most Titan X's will only be stable at about 7.8Ghz VRAM. I'd like to match the Titan X I have now @1414/8Ghz stock volts.


My TX is stable as a rock, as in 100% stable at 1405/7800. I can push it to 1500/8200 but it is not stable in games, only in short benchmarks. Im happy!


----------



## ciccoman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> Hey guys does this fit the Titan x:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-Hybrid-GeForce-Cooling-400-HY-H980-B1/dp/B00V9BX1GO/ref=cm_wl_huc_item
> 
> If so, is it the best hybrid cooler out there? And does it cool all the importants GPU parts properly?
> 
> Does anyone have any pics of it fitted?


Yes, this is my Titan X




























...and this is the results...




























I do not know if this is the best solution, but it works well


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Starting to think that most Titan X's will only be stable at about 7.8Ghz VRAM. I'd like to match the Titan X I have now @1414/8Ghz stock volts.


I'm game stable @ 1473/7700 but don't push ram any further
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kvickstick*
> 
> My TX is stable as a rock, as in 100% stable at 1405/7800. I can push it to 1500/8200 but it is not stable in games, only in short benchmarks. Im happy!


Yeah past 1498 I can't get my card stable, heh. Strangely, my heaven benchmark loves slightly lower clock speeds and far more ram. I've pushed to 8200 ram once but clock had to be dropped down to 1337.


----------



## SteezyTN

When playing games and running fire strike, my core clock is constantly changing. Like every second it will drop and raise to different speeds. Why is this?


----------



## Manac0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ciccoman*
> 
> Yes, this is my Titan X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not know if this is the best solution, but it works well


Can I ask what you did to the stock cooler? Looks like the GPU is being cooled by the stock fan and the AIO is cooling Vram/PCB? Did you just gut the stock cooler and add the AIO, I might be interested in doing this as those temps are pretty nice.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manac0r*
> 
> Can I ask what you did to the stock cooler? Looks like the GPU is being cooled by the stock fan and the AIO is cooling Vram/PCB? Did you just gut the stock cooler and add the AIO, I might be interested in doing this as those temps are pretty nice.


I think you will find that the AIO is cooling the GPU and fan cooling other parts


----------



## Manac0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I think you will find that the AIO is cooling the GPU and fan cooling other parts


Woops, just did a retake. You are absolutely correct! Interesting I like the idea of keeping most of the stock cooler but getting the advantage of AIO. Kind of waiting on EVGA ACX ...


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> So rather than upgrade that psu jump straight into a 5960x


I'm borrowing a second Titan X, not buying it. I will only run single card.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ciccoman*
> 
> the 750g2 is capable of delivering 900w total. 750w refer to only 12v rail


What do you mean only the 12v rail?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ciccoman*
> 
> Yes, this is my Titan X
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and this is the results...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not know if this is the best solution, but it works well


How do you remove the window of the shroud?

One more thing, can you measure the length of the tube pipes? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Could anyone please tell me what VA rating my new UPS should have for my PC?
> 
> I have a15 w running at 1.25v and two Titan Xs that I plan on running at 1.27v. I also have 4 HDDs, 2 SSDs and 7 fans on my case.
> 
> A quick response would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you.


difficult to say with that info mate. But lets say your PC will use something around 800-900 w (115 w for CPU and 300 W for each titan +- plus some spare for the rest). You will need a no break rated to at least 900 W. VA is an odd number since its relationship to real W capacity depends on the *power factor* which in turn depends on the device project itself. So, whenever in doubt get a nobreak that reports its specs in W... Get one from a good brand like Eaton or APC.

example. This one is 1500 VA no break but it is rated at only 825 w:

http://www.apc.com/products/resource/include/techspec_index.cfm?base_sku=BZ1500BI-BR


----------



## saeedkunna

just got my EKWb +backplate and istalled today on my ASUS TITAN X i wanna know guys if my temps are normal
no overclocking
idle is 27 to 33

playing the witcher @ 4k evrything maxed except aa temp is 43 to 47 i only plyed for 40 minutes it would help if people with watercooling show us their temps

my titan black temps were better than this


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saeedkunna*
> 
> just got my EKWb +backplate and istalled today on my ASUS TITAN X i wanna know guys if my temps are normal
> no overclocking
> idle is 27 to 33
> 
> playing the witcher @ 4k evrything maxed except aa temp is 43 to 47 i only plyed for 40 minutes it would help if people with watercooling show us their temps
> 
> my titan black temps were better than this


Depends on your rad area, ambient temps and fan speed and flow...But those look pretty normal to me. How much rad space do you have? My idle temps are around 26 C with ambient around 24-25 C. Playing witcher it gets to 40 C. Mind you I have TX in sli and 6x120 mm worth of rad space at 1.3 GPM.


----------



## saeedkunna

case is corsair 900d i have 2 rads = 240 +480 all rad fan working in take


----------



## shadow85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ciccoman*
> 
> Yes, this is my Titan X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not know if this is the best solution, but it works well


Nice! So does it cools all importants parts well，VRM, PCB etc.?

What about the Accelero IV, has anyone here tried it with a TX?


----------



## szeged

looks like you might have used too much thermal paste.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saeedkunna*
> 
> case is corsair 900d i have 2 rads = 240 +480 all rad fan working in take
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


@szeged is correct there is definitely too much thermal paste in the gpu from your picture...I would open up, clean it and apply again but a thin layer this time. Test the spread and cover putting the block on and applying some force with your hands before screwing the block in.


----------



## saeedkunna

i thought it was too much paste







i will play with it for few days then i will redo it but so far i like the TX realy good card for 4k








thank you guys @szeged & Gabrielzm


----------



## Prophet4NO1

I normmal just do a small blob or line like on cpus. Works every time. As liing as you use non conductive compound you dont have to worry if a little goes over the sides.


----------



## ciccoman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manac0r*
> 
> Can I ask what you did to the stock cooler? Looks like the GPU is being cooled by the stock fan and the AIO is cooling Vram/PCB? Did you just gut the stock cooler and add the AIO, I might be interested in doing this as those temps are pretty nice.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I think you will find that the AIO is cooling the GPU and fan cooling other parts


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manac0r*
> 
> Woops, just did a retake. You are absolutely correct! Interesting I like the idea of keeping most of the stock cooler but getting the advantage of AIO. Kind of waiting on EVGA ACX ...


This the card without the stock heatsink...



The acx is already out







http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-FS-2990-B9
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> I'm borrowing a second Titan X, not buying it. I will only run single card.
> What do you mean only the 12v rail?
> How do you remove the window of the shroud?
> 
> One more thing, can you measure the length of the tube pipes? Thanks in advance.


This are the 750g2 specs



The total power is 120+750+15+6w

If you look at the picture I posted above you see the screws that hold the window ... is a fairly simple operation







...Sorry but I can't measure the tubes now, but they are approximately 35cm...if i can tomorrow I'll tell you exactly


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goloith*
> 
> I'm running at +500 at the moment. Also did the last NVIDIA patch hurt performance / stability?[/quote
> 
> Try to tone it down - as I have said here - overclocking memory has caused crashes for me in the past which have disappeared after I toned it down a bit.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Depends on your rad area, ambient temps and fan speed and flow...But those look pretty normal to me. How much rad space do you have? My idle temps are around 26 C with ambient around 24-25 C. Playing witcher it gets to 40 C. Mind you I have TX in sli and 6x120 mm worth of rad space at 1.3 GPM.


I have my two TX's with 7x120, and my max temp is 49c. Pushing about 1.17 and 1.22v (something like that). My water temp hits a max of 40c


----------



## deadwidesmile

I'm 5x120 and haven't seen the north side of 45c.


----------



## GIVEitUP

I'm rock solid 1580mhz 7800 on ram for 24/7 gaming 2way sli


----------



## mistax

man these water cooled numbers sounds awesome.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ciccoman*
> 
> This the card without the stock heatsink...
> 
> 
> 
> The acx is already out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-FS-2990-B9
> This are the 750g2 specs
> 
> 
> 
> The total power is 120+750+15+6w
> 
> If you look at the picture I posted above you see the screws that hold the window ... is a fairly simple operation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Sorry but I can't measure the tubes now, but they are approximately 35cm...if i can tomorrow I'll tell you exactly


30cm would be gracious for a front mount.

I buy the hybrid cooler from amazon once they're in stock


----------



## Beasthunt

My impatience got the better of me. I am officially one of you. I shall call it "neckbeard".


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beasthunt*
> 
> My impatience got the better of me. I am officially one of you. I shall call it "neckbeard".


Damn, that's awesome

[email protected]"neckbeard"


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beasthunt*
> 
> My impatience got the better of me. I am officially one of you. I shall call it "neckbeard".


Someone at Microcenter made nice sale. Nice parts!


----------



## Swolern

Tried out Jpmboy's modded bios named Cyclops 3. Man it must have some magic in that bios! Definitely the highest stable clocks I have got so far out of any bios I have tried, and I have just about tried them all, including all of Skyn3ts. Got 1548/4000mhz with Cyclops, others i have only been able to reach a max of 1516mhz bench stable. Awesome stuff bro!


----------



## GIVEitUP

I'm running cyclops bios 1580 stable but thats in my 24/7 chill box with -22 to -30 methanol running through bench at 1680 if I only had a few more volts I could go higher


----------



## Beasthunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Damn, that's awesome
> 
> [email protected]"neckbeard"


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Someone at Microcenter made nice sale. Nice parts!


Thanks, guys. I got some good prices at Micro Center. Compared to even pcpartspicker prices. Ain'tnobodygottimefordat mail in rebate stuff. Save for the mail in rebates I got from micro center


----------



## gavros777

I think i'm using the modded cyclops2 bios. What's the difference with the modded cyclops3?


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> man these water cooled numbers sounds awesome.


They really do clock very well under water. Given how well they clock when water cooled, if you have $3,000, you may actually be getting better overall performance buying 2 titan-X and getting a full custom loop with the last $1000 than getting 3 Titan-X cards given how the scaling drop off is going from 2 to 3 GPU's and that you can get an extra 200 mhz overclocking on water generally speaking.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> They really do clock very well under water. Given how well they clock when water cooled, if you have $3,000, you may actually be getting better overall performance buying 2 titan-X and getting a full custom loop with the last $1000 than getting 3 Titan-X cards given how the scaling drop off is going from 2 to 3 GPU's and that you can get an extra 200 mhz overclocking on water generally speaking.


If the scaling is like the 980s , it would be there in 8 out of 9 games in tri sli at 4k or 1440p 144hz with enough CPU grunt (i had tri 980s prior - due to vram i traded it for Titan X sli) but the issue i suspect is not the scaling but the ability to drive 3 titans in the first place as the cpu becomes more the bottleneck and hence you can't get the most out of it with current cpus.

I've been playing TW3 with TitanX SLI @ 1600/8200 mhz clocks and running the game at ultra everything less AA which you don't need in 4k in this game. Getting about 80-90% usage most of the time with a constant 60hz framerate - the odd hitch in town down to 55 fps but then back up to 60.

So a third Titan would give me ? - nothing really at present as i don't like the blur of the AA anyhow. I run AA off and post processing to sharpen and it looks awesome. This game is actually scaling pretty poor at present .. so i wouldn't go a third card for this game specifically.

I suspect adding the third card adds a little latency also , although its hard to really notice that much. A more modest GPU overclock could spread the load over 3 cards i guess but really 3 aircooled GPUs in a case - needs to be liquid cooled full stop anyhow. So then you're back to two cards which will do for most games.

Skylake cpus with better IPC might shine a light on 3 Titans but i suspect by then we are closer to midrange pascal anyhow.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Where is this Modded Cyclops3 bios I hear about?


----------



## dawn1980

I would like to know how well the Evga acx cooler cools over the reference one? If anyone on here gets it installed please inform us on cooling data compared to reference. May pick one up if they ever get back in stock ! Thanks


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dawn1980*
> 
> I would like to know how well the Evga acx cooler cools over the reference one? If anyone on here gets it installed please inform us on cooling data compared to reference. May pick one up if they ever get back in stock ! Thanks


I would expect numbers similar to the 980's with ACX vs reference. They should be a LOT better. 10-20C range I am guessing.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Interesting cooler solution.

http://wccftech.com/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-coupled-arctic-accelero-xtreme-iv-bios-mod-pushes-1550-mhz-air-cooling/


----------



## mistax

So after a bit of thinking, i might just stick to 1 titan x and not bother to SLI based on the games i play for now. Looking in terms of cooling options it seems i can go with either the ACX, 980 hybrid all in one, or pick up a swiftech h140x to go with my 220x and an EK block.


----------



## Boyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> So after a bit of thinking, i might just stick to 1 titan x and not bother to SLI based on the games i play for now. Looking in terms of cooling options it seems i can go with either the ACX, 980 hybrid all in one, or pick up a swiftech h140x to go with my 220x and an EK block.


Oh yes, I am in the same boat as you are then, Currently decided (for now at least) to stick with a single Titan x, and currently looking for different means of cooling the card. EVGA have released the ACX 2.0 cooler made for the Titan X and I am very interested into purchasing it


----------



## TK421

Does anyone know when will the Titan X be in stock from amazon? All I can find is fulfilled through amazon and sold by 3rd party.


----------



## deadwidesmile

See, I just went the opposite direction. Now, after modding the hell out of my Phantom 820, I'm looking at the 900D. Why? Simple. More radiators. 480x480x240x240. Again, why? No idea. I like being poor?


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> See, I just went the opposite direction. Now, after modding the hell out of my Phantom 820, I'm looking at the 900D. Why? Simple. More radiators. 480x480x240x240. Again, why? No idea. I like being poor?


At least you're not burning money by smoking...


----------



## fwdkiller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Does anyone know when will the Titan X be in stock from amazon? All I can find is fulfilled through amazon and sold by 3rd party.


newegg has them on sale right now until 1159 pst.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fwdkiller*
> 
> newegg has them on sale right now until 1159 pst.


Well, newegg is 1100usd~, amazon has it for 999/996 last I've seen


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> At least you're not burning money by smoking...


Ha, I'm 1 year smoke free.


----------



## fwdkiller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fwdkiller*
> 
> newegg has them on sale right now until 1159 pst.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, newegg is 1100usd~, amazon has it for 999/996 last I've seen
Click to expand...

Well than looks like you waiting a long time and by the way its the superclocked one so really you are only paying an extra 60 bucks with free shipping.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> See, I just went the opposite direction. Now, after modding the hell out of my Phantom 820, I'm looking at the 900D. Why? Simple. More radiators. 480x480x240x240. Again, why? No idea. I like being poor?


Get a case labs case then you will have room to cool!!!!


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Get a case labs case then you will have room to cool!!!!


overpriced tbh

isn't there a model from thermaltake/corsair etc that kinda copies the caselabs for a cheaper price?


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Get a case labs case then you will have room to cool!!!!


And, the added bonus to a CaseLabs is that I'm pretty sure I could sleep in a section of it when the wife kicks me out of bed


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> overpriced tbh
> 
> isn't there a model from thermaltake/corsair etc that kinda copies the caselabs for a cheaper price?


Overpriced? No. High price? Yes. You get what you pay for. I'm going to be placing an order for the SMA8 in a couple of months.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyd*
> 
> Oh yes, I am in the same boat as you are then, Currently decided (for now at least) to stick with a single Titan x, and currently looking for different means of cooling the card. EVGA have released the ACX 2.0 cooler made for the Titan X and I am very interested into purchasing it


Is it as good or close to the accelero iv? i love that cooler but can't go sli with it.
also how is microstuttering with titan x sli? can someone give me some insight to it?

My cpu is a 3770k at 4.7, can it handle titan x in sli at 4k resolution?


----------



## doogk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> overpriced tbh
> 
> isn't there a model from thermaltake/corsair etc that kinda copies the caselabs for a cheaper price?


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133275


----------



## TK421

Just a question before buying, is 6w/mk enough for the thermal pad? And only 0.5mm thickness.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/fujipoly-sarcon-g-m-premium-system-builder-thermal-padding-set-2.html

I plan on repasting / repadding the card alongside installing an EVGA backplate (not sure if 0.5mm is thick enough)


----------



## szeged

if youre going to buy fujipoly pads dont get the most basic ones you can. go for the extreme.


----------



## deadwidesmile

I like the idea of the thermaltake but side mounting would mean changing to plexi blocks.. first world problems.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> if youre going to buy fujipoly pads dont get the most basic ones you can. go for the extreme.


11w/mk enough?

http://www.performance-pcs.com/fujipoly-sarcon-x-e-extreme-system-builder-thermal-padding-quarter-sheet-150-x-100-x-0-5mm.html

http://www.performance-pcs.com/fujipoly-sarcon-x-e-extreme-system-builder-thermal-padding-quarter-sheet-150-x-100-x-1-0-mm.html

1mm or 0.5?


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Is it as good or close to the accelero iv? i love that cooler but can't go sli with it.
> also how is microstuttering with titan x sli? can someone give me some insight to it?
> 
> My cpu is a 3770k at 4.7, can it handle titan x in sli at 4k resolution?


No stuttering that I have noticed in my rig. Smooth as butter.

And two TX will do 4K. I am running triple screens, about 3/4 the pixels of 4K with no issues cranking AA up. You should not even need AA in 4K and from the reviews I have seen, SLI TX is the way to go for 4K.


----------



## Boyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Is it as good or close to the accelero iv? i love that cooler but can't go sli with it.
> also how is microstuttering with titan x sli? can someone give me some insight to it?
> 
> My cpu is a 3770k at 4.7, can it handle titan x in sli at 4k resolution?


I havent purchased any aftermarket cooler nor I have purchased the EVGA ACX 2.0 cooler either. I am trying to find some real life results or differences between the reference cooler and the ACX cooler for example.


----------



## Manac0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyd*
> 
> I havent purchased any aftermarket cooler nor I have purchased the EVGA ACX 2.0 cooler either. I am trying to find some real life results or differences between the reference cooler and the ACX cooler for example.


I have installed the Acelero IV Extreme - I run clocks at 1405/8000 - and temps are between 50 - 60 degrees - except for Witcher 3 wish push it to mid 60's. This is silent running by the way, so doesn't make a sound. If you are sticking to air this is a viable solution... will be interested in the EVGA ACX results.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manac0r*
> 
> I have installed the Acelero IV Extreme - I run clocks at 1405/8000 - and temps are between 50 - 60 degrees - except for Witcher 3 wish push it to mid 60's. This is silent running by the way, so doesn't make a sound. If you are sticking to air this is a viable solution... will be interested in the EVGA ACX results.


Do you have to remove the stock vrm plate to install the cooler?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> 11w/mk enough?
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/fujipoly-sarcon-x-e-extreme-system-builder-thermal-padding-quarter-sheet-150-x-100-x-0-5mm.html
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/fujipoly-sarcon-x-e-extreme-system-builder-thermal-padding-quarter-sheet-150-x-100-x-1-0-mm.html
> 
> 1mm or 0.5?


11 is better. 6 is i think what comes stock. i believe you want the 1mm pads with an air cooler, i asked a while ago back on the 700 series cards what to use and they said get .5mm but that seemed way too thin for their air coolers.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 11 is better. 6 is i think what comes stock. i believe you want the 1mm pads with an air cooler, i asked a while ago back on the 700 series cards what to use and they said get .5mm but that seemed way too thin for their air coolers.


Ok I will buy the 1mm

Is it enough to repad all the components properly?

Do you recommend a backplate: http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-GTX-Titan-Backplate-100-BP-2999-B9/dp/B00X5X3QEG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1432543995&sr=8-1&keywords=titan+x+backplate
Or small heatsinks? http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOT-OF-40-PCS-Aluminum-VGA-Card-Xbox360-DDR-RAM-Cooler-self-adhesive-Heatsink-/141264980186?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20e40c88da

I have some spare 40mm fan to mount. So there would be air going over the heatsinks.

Would it be OK to use 3m mounting tape to secure 40mm fans to the bare pcb? Or should I use cheap thermal pads just to provide adhesiveness?


----------



## BURGER4life

I don't know if this has been posted before, but it maybe interesting for some of you TX guys..

http://overclocking.guide/nvidia-gtx-titan-x-volt-mod-pencil-vmod/


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BURGER4life*
> 
> I don't know if this has been posted before, but it maybe interesting for some of you TX guys..
> 
> http://overclocking.guide/nvidia-gtx-titan-x-volt-mod-pencil-vmod/


How to increase memory volt? The article only speaks about the core.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> difficult to say with that info mate. But lets say your PC will use something around 800-900 w (115 w for CPU and 300 W for each titan +- plus some spare for the rest). You will need a no break rated to at least 900 W. VA is an odd number since its relationship to real W capacity depends on the *power factor* which in turn depends on the device project itself. So, whenever in doubt get a nobreak that reports its specs in W... Get one from a good brand like Eaton or APC.
> 
> example. This one is 1500 VA no break but it is rated at only 825 w:
> 
> http://www.apc.com/products/resource/include/techspec_index.cfm?base_sku=BZ1500BI-BR


I was aiming to get something that would suffice even at full 1000w usage.

Would the 1200VA version of this one suffice?

In case it matters, I don't really need 20 minutes of backup time. Just 5-8 minutes to turn the computer off will be fine.

Thank you.


----------



## Neb9

Like some other people here I am getting crashes with the 352.86 driver


----------



## ssgwright

i was too but i since reinstalled with no problems at all?


----------



## Manac0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Do you have to remove the stock vrm plate to install the cooler?


Yep - you basically sandwich the PCB between the Triple fan and back plate heatsink - stock cooler and components completely removed.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manac0r*
> 
> Yep - you basically sandwich the PCB between the Triple fan and back plate heatsink - stock cooler and components completely removed.


Ok I won't buy the arctic then, the EVGA AIO makes more sense in this application.

What do you think of backplate vs cheap aluminum heatsink?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Ok I will buy the 1mm
> 
> Is it enough to repad all the components properly?
> 
> *Do you recommend a backplate*: http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-GTX-Titan-Backplate-100-BP-2999-B9/dp/B00X5X3QEG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1432543995&sr=8-1&keywords=titan+x+backplate
> *Or small heatsinks?* http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOT-OF-40-PCS-Aluminum-VGA-Card-Xbox360-DDR-RAM-Cooler-self-adhesive-Heatsink-/141264980186?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20e40c88da
> *
> I have some spare 40mm fan to mount. So there would be air going over the heatsinks.*
> 
> Would it be OK to use 3m mounting tape to secure 40mm fans to the bare pcb? Or should I use cheap thermal pads just to provide adhesiveness?


----------



## Manac0r

EVGA back plate will definitely have a better aesthetic factor, but do little for temps (2-3 degrees max) - however heatsinks are the way to go for better temps on VRM for sure - always assumed copper was best for transference - would they be too heavy for mounting on top of the TX?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BURGER4life*
> 
> I don't know if this has been posted before, but it maybe interesting for some of you TX guys..
> 
> http://overclocking.guide/nvidia-gtx-titan-x-volt-mod-pencil-vmod/


Interesting. So what is the theoretical max you would be able lower the resistance of SMD resistor with pencil? And pencil sounds reversible so warranty stays intact correct?


----------



## GPat

Is anyone else running maxair bios?

Oddly, when I dont touch anything in PX/AB my voltage is 1.274 @ 1519 Mhz (under load) for both titans perfectly stable.

As soon as I touch anything in PX/AB it goes down to 1.255 and i can only reach about 1450 Mhz roughly.


----------



## Manac0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GPat*
> 
> Is anyone else running maxair bios?
> 
> Oddly, when I dont touch anything in PX/AB my voltage is 1.274 @ 1519 Mhz (under load) for both titans perfectly stable.
> 
> As soon as I touch anything in PX/AB it goes down to 1.255 and i can only reach about 1450 Mhz roughly.


This is normal, without software the default of the Maxair is 1.274 with a 1519 on the core. As soon as software is used it defaults to 1.255 and 1329 core.

Your situation sounds about right, and the added core stability is due to the added volts







less volts = less clock


----------



## Manac0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ciccoman*
> 
> This the card without the stock heatsink...


One last Question: Did you have to chop any metal to get the AIO in? Or did you simply remove the heatsink and replace it with the AIO? I have the stock cooler boxed up somewhere, so if I remove the glass and heatsink I'm good to go?

I would be more likely to go for AIO if I didn't have to use the shroud...


----------



## ciccoman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manac0r*
> 
> One last Question: Did you have to chop any metal to get the AIO in? Or did you simply remove the heatsink and replace it with the AIO? I have the stock cooler boxed up somewhere, so if I remove the glass and heatsink I'm good to go?
> 
> I would be more likely to go for AIO if I didn't have to use the shroud...


Simply remove the heatsink and replace it with the AIO


----------



## mistax

So i flashed to sheyster max air bios last night and after some tweaking manage to get 1506 core / 2000 memory, but i think i screwed up since this is what my setting looks like.

Power Limit - 121%
Core Clock - -12
Memory Clock - +510

with core clock @ 0, when it boosted to 1518 it was unstable. I jump back to 1450 and then moved up to 1506 where it would be able to run with out crashing. I left valley on for 6 hours and it seems to be fine, but i'm not sure if that's even a proper way to test stability versus OCCT or furmark

Otherwise if it's safe i would love to keep these setting and run with it.

Before i was using my stock evga bios with +220/400 and 110%


----------



## Jpmboy

Hey guys - I've been getting a number of requests for the bios named "cyclops3". I've been using this version of the Cyclops 1 bios for over a month (maybe longer?) without any issues. 475W TDP with 450W PL. Load voltage is 1.274V. I have never exceeded 130% Power in AB in anything (including catzilla Raymarch test which pulls more GPU juice than anything I know of







).

@szeged - maybe post this one in the OP as "jpmboy mod of Cyclops1"- IDK









cyclops3.zip 150k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saeedkunna*
> 
> case is corsair 900d i have 2 rads = 240 +480 all rad fan working in take
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Whoa - that's a goobered TIM application. Easiest way is just put a small dollop in th center of the IHS and let it squeeze out slowly as you radially tighten the block in place. TIM like gelid extreme "self-spreads" very well, and aviods any air pockets that can/do form with user spread tim. Remember - TIM is only there to fill microscopic voids in the contact surfaces, a thick layer will ****** heat flux.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> I think i'm using the modded cyclops2 bios. What's the difference with the modded cyclops3?


2 and 3 only differ in the TDP/PL. Although we're not hitting TDP, it seems best to have the power use controlled by PL (lower W) than TDP (higher W). When they are the same, it is possible for the two to clash for control at the limit. So, Cycloops3 has PL set lower than TDP.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Can someone please tell me why DSR isn't working properly? It was working fine, but now it won't work on desktop or in games. On the desktop, it doesn't even apply the higher resolution. And in game, the screen displays only a 1920x1080 portion of the screen, so one-fourth when I downscale from 4K.
> I'm using the latest drivers (which has been smooth other than on Chrome so far). Any help would be appreciated.
> Thank you.


Doesn't seem like your monitor should scale a signal - straight "dot-to-dot" stup - yes? If yes, is Scaling set like below in NVCP?


----------



## ahnafakeef

Can someone please tell me why DSR isn't working properly? It was working fine, but now it won't work on desktop or in games. On the desktop, it doesn't even apply the higher resolution. And in game, the screen displays only a 1920x1080 portion of the screen, so one-fourth when I downscale from 4K.

I'm using the latest drivers (which has been smooth other than on Chrome so far). Any help would be appreciated.

Thank you.

EDIT: Forgot to mention - uninstalled the driver with DDU and reinstalled it. Didn't help.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Can someone please tell me why DSR isn't working properly? It was working fine, but now it won't work on desktop or in games. On the desktop, it doesn't even apply the higher resolution. And in game, the screen displays only a 1920x1080 portion of the screen, so one-fourth when I downscale from 4K.
> 
> I'm using the latest drivers (which has been smooth other than on Chrome so far). Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> EDIT: Forgot to mention - uninstalled the driver with DDU and reinstalled it. Didn't help.


see response above...


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Hey guys -
> Doesn't seem like your monitor should scale a signal - straight "dot-to-dot" stup - yes? If yes, is Scaling set like below in NVCP?


Used the settings as in the image you provided. It worked. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Wish DSR worked in surround.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Used the settings as in the image you provided. It worked. Thanks a lot.


you are welcome!


----------



## iNen1

Hello guys

Total noob when it comes to anything overclocking.

I have 2 Titan X in SLI, both with EK waterblocks and backplate. I made a custom Loop with two 3x120mm rads for both my GPUs as well as my CPU. I have a very restrictive case (NZXT H440), largest tubes from PrimoChill, around 20° C ambient temperature and both cards overclocked around 200 Mhz. I reach almost 70° C when i stress test the cards or play very demanding games. Is that way too much? Can those temperatures hurt my pump or tubing?

Also, both my cards get rather unstable above 200 Mhz, and i can't find a way to overvolt my titans in Afterburner, it just simply is greyed out. I see many people running far higher clocks than that and wanted to ask how you do it.

Another thing, yesterday everything worked fine, but today i can only overclock 1 GPU. The other one is at stock speeds no matter what i do. Anyone has a clue what might me the cause?

Happy for any suggestions or help.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Misread the post i commented on. Mods, please delete


----------



## Manac0r

Wow just figured out how to save a fortune - self delusion!

Had a friend visit who has been playing Witcher 3 on his aging ATI card (1080p 20-30fps Low settings) .. Showed him Witcher 3 Ultra at 2K and he said "It seems too fast, my version is more cinematic and those tress blowing there, look more real on my PC..."

Beauty really is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manac0r*
> 
> Wow just figured out how to save a fortune - self delusion!
> 
> Had a friend visit who has been playing Witcher 3 on his aging ATI card (1080p 20-30fps Low settings) .. Showed him Witcher 3 Ultra at 2K and he said "It seems too fast, my version is more cinematic and those tress blowing there, look more real on my PC..."
> 
> Beauty really is in the eye of the beholder.


Hahahaha


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I was aiming to get something that would suffice even at full 1000w usage.
> 
> Would the 1200VA version of this one suffice?
> 
> In case it matters, I don't really need 20 minutes of backup time. Just 5-8 minutes to turn the computer off will be fine.
> 
> Thank you.


Yeah that one have a power factor of 0.7. Which means the 1200 VA model is actually 840 w. If you want to hit 1000 W either find a model with a larger VA (1500 VA) with the same power factor or a model with 1200 VA but better power factor. Hope it helps and if you find something else post it here that I will take a look for you.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNen1*
> 
> Hello guys
> 
> Total noob when it comes to anything overclocking.
> 
> I have 2 Titan X in SLI, both with EK waterblocks and backplate. I made a custom Loop with two 3x120mm rads for both my GPUs as well as my CPU. I have a very restrictive case (NZXT H440), largest tubes from PrimoChill, around 20° C ambient temperature and both cards overclocked around 200 Mhz. I reach almost 70° C when i stress test the cards or play very demanding games. Is that way too much? Can those temperatures hurt my pump or tubing?
> 
> Also, both my cards get rather unstable above 200 Mhz, and i can't find a way to overvolt my titans in Afterburner, it just simply is greyed out. I see many people running far higher clocks than that and wanted to ask how you do it.
> 
> Another thing, yesterday everything worked fine, but today i can only overclock 1 GPU. The other one is at stock speeds no matter what i do. Anyone has a clue what might me the cause?
> 
> Happy for any suggestions or help.


That is certainly not right. You should not be hitting 70 degrees on the GPU core with ek waterblocks. Are you sure about this? If so the only explanation is that both blocks are not properly mounted. Do you have water temperature sensors? What is the temp of you water? If you don't have just open the top lid of the reservoir with the pump running (careful not to spill) and put a thermometer there and hold for a minute until you get a reading. Something is not right for certain.

EDIT - Sigh... That it what I get for replying without the necessary dose of coffee...Sorry for the double post folks.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Hey guys - I've been getting a number of requests for the bios named "cyclops3". I've been using this version of the Cyclops 1 bios for over a month (maybe longer?) without any issues. 475W TDP with 450W PL. Load voltage is 1.274V. I have never exceeded 130% Power in AB in anything (including catzilla Raymarch test which pulls more GPU juice than anything I know of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> @szeged - maybe post this one in the OP as "jpmboy mod of Cyclops1"- IDK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cyclops3.zip 150k .zip file
> 
> Whoa - that's a goobered TIM application. Easiest way is just put a small dollop in th center of the IHS and let it squeeze out slowly as you radially tighten the block in place. TIM like gelid extreme "self-spreads" very well, and aviods any air pockets that can/do form with user spread tim. Remember - TIM is only there to fill microscopic voids in the contact surfaces, a thick layer will ****** heat flux.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 and 3 only differ in the TDP/PL. Although we're not hitting TDP, it seems best to have the power use controlled by PL (lower W) than TDP (higher W). When they are the same, it is possible for the two to clash for control at the limit. So, Cycloops3 has PL set lower than TDP.
> Doesn't seem like your monitor should scale a signal - straight "dot-to-dot" stup - yes? If yes, is Scaling set like below in NVCP?


edited it into the OP for you


----------



## Pandora's Box

Been playing some Assassins Creed Unity at max settings 3440x1440. Game is using 6.5GB of VRAM, 50-80fps


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manac0r*
> 
> EVGA back plate will definitely have a better aesthetic factor, but do little for temps (2-3 degrees max) - however heatsinks are the way to go for better temps on VRM for sure - always assumed copper was best for transference - would they be too heavy for mounting on top of the TX?


I thought that copper has higher heat capacity but slower heat radiance, and aluminum the opposite?


----------



## Manac0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> I thought that copper has higher heat capacity but slower heat radiance, and aluminum the opposite?


Its a hot topic - no pun intended - but:

"The reason copper heatsinks with the same surface area as aluminum preform better is because copper transfers heat better." - random poster

"copper=better heat transfer
aluminum=cheaper and lighter." - some other dude

"Copper is better than aluminum when it comes to heat transfer, that is why mostly all heatpipes on cpu coolers are made of copper. Aluminum is not as good but it is lighter and they made up of mostly all radiators and fins on cpu HSF or water-cooling rads where weight is a concern. Some of the best cpu coolers and water cooling rad are made up of both copper and aluminum." - Random guy to confuse matters.


----------



## iNen1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> That is certainly not right. You should not be hitting 70 degrees on the GPU core with ek waterblocks. Are you sure about this? If so the only explanation is that both blocks are not properly mounted. Do you have water temperature sensors? What is the temp of you water? If you don't have just open the top lid of the reservoir with the pump running (careful not to spill) and put a thermometer there and hold for a minute until you get a reading. Something is not right for certain.
> 
> EDIT - Sigh... That it what I get for replying without the necessary dose of coffee...Sorry for the double post folks.


Thanks for answering Gabriel, really appreciate it.

Yes those are my temps indeed, here are the temps after a 10-15 minute GPU Burner test (left hand side). http://i.imgur.com/NzNZXXO.jpg

Is it possible i used too much thermal paste? i did exactly what EK said in their manual, which seemed rather excessive (create a star pattern or something similar) Also, i put thermal paste on the vram units, maybe those elevated the blocks to not have good contact with the GPU?

Also, could it be the rads? They're the thinnest rads i found, but have 30 FPI. This is the rad: http://koolance.com/radiator-3-fan-120mm-30-fpi-copper

Could it possibly be that the fans are not powerful enough? I used these from Alphacool (they say they have a Air pressure of 3.88 mmH2O) http://www.alphacool.com/product_info.php/info/p1532_Alphacool-Susurro-Fan---120---Black---Blue-Edition---1700rpm---120x120x25mm--.html

Other than that, i don't know what it could be... I don't think it could be air bubbles, since the system is now running for a month, the pump running at max speed. Surely all air must've bled out?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNen1*
> 
> Thanks for answering Gabriel, really appreciate it.
> 
> Yes those are my temps indeed, here are the temps after a 10-15 minute GPU Burner test (left hand side). http://i.imgur.com/NzNZXXO.jpg
> 
> Is it possible i used too much thermal paste? i did exactly what EK said in their manual, which seemed rather excessive (create a star pattern or something similar) Also, i put thermal paste on the vram units, maybe those elevated the blocks to not have good contact with the GPU?
> 
> Also, could it be the rads? They're the thinnest rads i found, but have 30 FPI. This is the rad: http://koolance.com/radiator-3-fan-120mm-30-fpi-copper
> 
> Could it possibly be that the fans are not powerful enough? I used these from Alphacool (they say they have a Air pressure of 3.88 mmH2O) http://www.alphacool.com/product_info.php/info/p1532_Alphacool-Susurro-Fan---120---Black---Blue-Edition---1700rpm---120x120x25mm--.html
> 
> Other than that, i don't know what it could be... I don't think it could be air bubbles, since the system is now running for a month, the pump running at max speed. Surely all air must've bled out?


No certainly not the rads. I don't think is the fans either... Those look like re-branded akasa vipers (or one other akasa model) and unless they are not spinning you would not get those temps... You mention you have 2x 360 like that koolance one? they are ok. What pump are you using? What setting is the pump? Do you have a flow meter? I am suspecting either a bad block mount (like the block is not making proper contact with card) or your flow is really low to the point of becoming laminar and then temps spike up...Ergo my question about the pump. Take some shots of the block mount (lateral view). Also, if you have control over your pump put it on the max power/rpm.


----------



## mistax

So I flashed to the
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> So i flashed to sheyster max air bios last night and after some tweaking manage to get 1506 core / 2000 memory, but i think i screwed up since this is what my setting looks like.
> 
> Power Limit - 121%
> Core Clock - -12
> Memory Clock - +510
> 
> with core clock @ 0, when it boosted to 1518 it was unstable. I jump back to 1450 and then moved up to 1506 where it would be able to run with out crashing. I left valley on for 6 hours and it seems to be fine, but i'm not sure if that's even a proper way to test stability versus OCCT or furmark
> 
> Otherwise if it's safe i would love to keep these setting and run with it.
> 
> Before i was using my stock evga bios with +220/400 and 110%


Is this safe for daily use?


----------



## iNen1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> No certainly not the rads. I don't think is the fans either... Those look like re-branded akasa vipers (or one other akasa model) and unless they are not spinning you would not get those temps... You mention you have 2x 360 like that koolance one? they are ok. What pump are you using? What setting is the pump? Do you have a flow meter? I am suspecting either a bad block mount (like the block is not making proper contact with card) or your flow is really low to the point of becoming laminar and then temps spike up...Ergo my question about the pump. Take some shots of the block mount (lateral view). Also, if you have control over your pump put it on the max power/rpm.


The Pump is a Laing D5 rebrand from Alphacool. I put it on max setting (5) since i installed it and it has been running like that ever since. I thought it was one of the more powerful pumps, just looking at it's specs. Is it a good pump?

Also, i do not have any means to measure either temperature of the coolant, nor the flow rate. All i know is that it does flow rather slowly, but i have 0 experience with watercooling, so i have no idea how it compares.

You can find more pictures here. There are a couple of when i finished mounting the EK waterblock, then there are a couple of the 2 titans and finally some of the whole build.


http://imgur.com/4XeD5


Maybe the loop is too restrictive for the pump? It first pumps to the front rad which is set up horizontally, then to the 2 titans, then into the upper rad, from there on it goes to the cpu only to finish back to the pump.

Thanks again Gabriel, i really appreciate your help.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNen1*
> 
> The Pump is a Laing D5 rebrand from Alphacool. I put it on max setting (5) since i installed it and it has been running like that ever since. I thought it was one of the more powerful pumps, just looking at it's specs. Is it a good pump?
> 
> Also, i do not have any means to measure either temperature of the coolant, nor the flow rate. All i know is that it does flow rather slowly, but i have 0 experience with watercooling, so i have no idea how it compares.
> 
> You can find more pictures here. There are a couple of when i finished mounting the EK waterblock, then there are a couple of the 2 titans and finally some of the whole build.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/4XeD5
> 
> 
> Maybe the loop is too restrictive for the pump? It first pumps to the front rad which is set up horizontally, then to the 2 titans, then into the upper rad, from there on it goes to the cpu only to finish back to the pump.
> 
> Thanks again Gabriel, i really appreciate your help.


You welcome mate, we will figure this out. A d5 at setting 5 should be plenty and it is a very good pump. The flow should be good too and not slow as you mentioned. So right now I am thinking maybe the in and out of the cpu block are inverted. Did you by any chance disassemble the cpu block? Are you cpu block marked with a In and out? Are you sure the flow path is in the correct orientation? The same goes for the pump top. Most tops have a in and out marked and if you switch those that might explain your temps if flow is hampered somewhat...Also I would suggest to take this to this thread where a lot of experienced users in water cooling camp...

http://www.overclock.net/t/584302/ocn-water-cooling-club-and-picture-gallery/85400#post_23950879


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Had some time while my kid and wife took a nap today, so I pulled my cards apart and put IC diamond on them. Idles dropped a couple degrees and peak loads on FSX and FSU are under 70. Typically around 68. Not to shabby for a ten min fix. And it takes a little longer to hit that peak. Going to heat soak in heaven for a bit and see how they do.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Had some time while my kid and wife took a nap today, so I pulled my cards apart and put IC diamond on them. Idles dropped a couple degrees and peak loads on FSX and FSU are under 70. Typically around 68. Not to shabby for a ten min fix. And it takes a little longer to hit that peak. *Going to heat soak in heaven* for a bit and see how they do.


lol - true! Heaven 4.0 heats up the whole pcb!


----------



## iNen1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> You welcome mate, we will figure this out. A d5 at setting 5 should be plenty and it is a very good pump. The flow should be good too and not slow as you mentioned. So right now I am thinking maybe the in and out of the cpu block are inverted. Did you by any chance disassemble the cpu block? Are you cpu block marked with a In and out? Are you sure the flow path is in the correct orientation? The same goes for the pump top. Most tops have a in and out marked and if you switch those that might explain your temps if flow is hampered somewhat...Also I would suggest to take this to this thread where a lot of experienced users in water cooling camp...
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/584302/ocn-water-cooling-club-and-picture-gallery/85400#post_23950879


I just checked if the tubes are attached correctly to the CPU block and sadly they are. At least i think. There are 2 arrows, 1 on each port. One is facing away from one port (i suppose this is outlet) the other is facing towards the other port (must be the inlet). The tubing on the pump is also correct. I have a Pump+Reservoir combo from EK, and i configured it exactly like they say on their manual (Step 5): http://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109842652.pdf

So yeah, seems something fishy is going on.

Is 80°-85° C normal for a water cooled CPU at least? It's a 5820k overclocked to 4.3 Ghz (voltage to 1.35).

Also, i will ask the guys in the thread you sent me, maybe they know what's up.

Thanks a bunch and have a nice evening Gabriel.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNen1*
> 
> I just checked if the tubes are attached correctly to the CPU block and sadly they are. At least i think. There are 2 arrows, 1 on each port. One is facing away from one port (i suppose this is outlet) the other is facing towards the other port (must be the inlet). The tubing on the pump is also correct. I have a Pump+Reservoir combo from EK, and i configured it exactly like they say on their manual (Step 5): http://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109842652.pdf
> 
> So yeah, seems something fishy is going on.
> 
> Is 80°-85° C normal for a water cooled CPU at least? It's a 5820k overclocked to 4.3 Ghz (voltage to 1.35).
> 
> Also, i will ask the guys in the thread you sent me, maybe they know what's up.
> 
> Thanks a bunch and have a nice evening Gabriel.


You can back down that core voltage on the cpu to around 1.27-1.30 and be stable most likely. 80-85 is too much mate. Something odd in this loop... I started to wonder is there is a blockage somewhere in the loop....Take to the wc thread and let's continue there with the help of the others there.

edit - also, a full component list of the loop will be helpful. cpu block, type of fittings, pump, rads, tube and liquid. When you post there put those info too.


----------



## SynchroSCP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNen1*
> 
> I just checked if the tubes are attached correctly to the CPU block and sadly they are. At least i think. There are 2 arrows, 1 on each port. One is facing away from one port (i suppose this is outlet) the other is facing towards the other port (must be the inlet). The tubing on the pump is also correct. I have a Pump+Reservoir combo from EK, and i configured it exactly like they say on their manual (Step 5): http://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109842652.pdf
> 
> So yeah, seems something fishy is going on.
> 
> Is 80°-85° C normal for a water cooled CPU at least? It's a 5820k overclocked to 4.3 Ghz (voltage to 1.35).
> 
> Also, i will ask the guys in the thread you sent me, maybe they know what's up.
> 
> Thanks a bunch and have a nice evening Gabriel.


If its an EK block and you took it apart you might double check the orientation of the jet plate inside, I can't tell you how I know but if the jet is off by 90 degrees you'll get pretty high temps on the cpu


----------



## Prophet4NO1

So, after some Heaven, capped out at 70 degrees. Made a more agressive fan profile, 65 is as hot as they get. Still wont clock any higher though. lol


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNen1*
> 
> I just checked if the tubes are attached correctly to the CPU block and sadly they are. At least i think. There are 2 arrows, 1 on each port. One is facing away from one port (i suppose this is outlet) the other is facing towards the other port (must be the inlet). The tubing on the pump is also correct. I have a Pump+Reservoir combo from EK, and i configured it exactly like they say on their manual (Step 5): http://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109842652.pdf
> 
> So yeah, seems something fishy is going on.
> 
> Is 80°-85° C normal for a water cooled CPU at least? It's a 5820k overclocked to 4.3 Ghz (voltage to 1.35).
> 
> Also, i will ask the guys in the thread you sent me, maybe they know what's up.
> 
> Thanks a bunch and have a nice evening Gabriel.


Hi there,

Few things it could be :

1.) Flow rate relating to GPUs : from what i can see you have your gpus in parallel, if you have a low flow rate then this could seriously affect temperature of GPUs.

EG gpus in parallel = slightly better than 1/2 flow rate through each GPU vs series , slightly more than 1/2 pressure . If you have say 150 l/hr flow .. eg low flow rate for system then GPUs would be around 75 l/hr = a low flow rate for a gpu that would affect temps.

You might be better to put GPUs in serial with low flow rates , if the above were true and you are around say 150 l/hr now in parrallel then flow could drop to around 130 l/hr for system once gpus are in series (extra resistance) but the gpus each would have 130 l/hr vs 75 l/hr flow if you get my train of thought.

Without a flowmeter its guessing at what your flow is but certainly parallel requires a certain amount of flow rate to be effective due to it splitting flow evenly.

2.) Flow rate relating to Pump : Other thoughts if limited on time and have a few $ spare , try a stronger pump .. you could remount everything and have the same problem if flow is the problem. If you don't have a lot of time buy a PMP500 (strongest of the 12vdc pumps) and hook it up to the loop , the D5 is ok .. but not particularly strong pump.

3.) Liquid Temp : You need a liquid temp sensor somewhere , i was just thinking then if your liquid is in the 50c range no amount of flow will help . If you liquid temp is high then it points to insufficient radiator / fan cooling ability.

4.) Mounting , never did a terribly bad GPU mount to be honest - certainly not one that would cause the high temps you are talking about. My method is to apply thermal grease to both surfaces spread even and thin with a razor blade or plastic blade - there's no guess work then about have you covered the gpu. PK1 Nano is the best TIM i've used. The star method you used likely used 5x more grease than you needed too - but i doubt its caused +20c temp delta your reporting unless you gpus screws have some slack left (they should be firmly screwed in).

Out of the above 1 and 4 won't cost you anything but time. I'd recommend you get the liquid temp sensor and a flow rate meter also as you can pinpoint where issues are if they develop over time.


----------



## iNen1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchroSCP*
> 
> If its an EK block and you took it apart you might double check the orientation of the jet plate inside, I can't tell you how I know but if the jet is off by 90 degrees you'll get pretty high temps on the cpu


If you're talking about the CPU block, it's a Phobya one. UC-2 copper, if i recall correctly. I didn't take it apart anyways, i installed it exactly how i took it out of the packaging. I must've ****ed up somewhere, that's for certain.


----------



## iNen1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> Few things it could be :
> 
> 1.) Flow rate relating to GPUs : from what i can see you have your gpus in parallel, if you have a low flow rate then this could seriously affect temperature of GPUs.
> 
> EG gpus in parallel = slightly better than 1/2 flow rate through each GPU vs series , slightly more than 1/2 pressure . If you have say 150 l/hr flow .. eg low flow rate for system then GPUs would be around 75 l/hr = a low flow rate for a gpu that would affect temps.
> 
> You might be better to put GPUs in serial with low flow rates , if the above were true and you are around say 150 l/hr now in parrallel then flow could drop to around 130 l/hr for system once gpus are in series (extra resistance) but the gpus each would have 130 l/hr vs 75 l/hr flow if you get my train of thought.
> 
> Without a flowmeter its guessing at what your flow is but certainly parallel requires a certain amount of flow rate to be effective due to it splitting flow evenly.
> 
> 2.) Flow rate relating to Pump : Other thoughts if limited on time and have a few $ spare , try a stronger pump .. you could remount everything and have the same problem if flow is the problem. If you don't have a lot of time buy a PMP500 (strongest of the 12vdc pumps) and hook it up to the loop , the D5 is ok .. but not particularly strong pump.
> 
> 3.) Liquid Temp : You need a liquid temp sensor somewhere , i was just thinking then if your liquid is in the 50c range no amount of flow will help . If you liquid temp is high then it points to insufficient radiator / fan cooling ability.
> 
> 4.) Mounting , never did a terribly bad GPU mount to be honest - certainly not one that would cause the high temps you are talking about. My method is to apply thermal grease to both surfaces spread even and thin with a razor blade or plastic blade - there's no guess work then about have you covered the gpu. PK1 Nano is the best TIM i've used. The star method you used likely used 5x more grease than you needed too - but i doubt its caused +20c temp delta your reporting unless you gpus screws have some slack left (they should be firmly screwed in).
> 
> Out of the above 1 and 4 won't cost you anything but time. I'd recommend you get the liquid temp sensor and a flow rate meter also as you can pinpoint where issues are if they develop over time.


This is brilliant advice, thank you for taking time to write all of this.

It seems like i won't get around the fact that i will have to drain my loop. This being my first loop and all, i didn't really plan things out correctly, so i have no drain pipe/tube or any system for that matter.

Unless i can install the flowmeter and temp sensor without draining my loop?


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNen1*
> 
> If you're talking about the CPU block, it's a Phobya one. UC-2 copper, if i recall correctly. I didn't take it apart anyways, i installed it exactly how i took it out of the packaging. I must've ****ed up somewhere, that's for certain.


I'd bleed your loop and ensure proper contact between blocks and gpu/cpu, the only two things i'd imagine it would be (as previously mentioned are poor/non flow rate or bad/missing contact of blocks and cards/cpu.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNen1*
> 
> This is brilliant advice, thank you for taking time to write all of this.
> 
> It seems like i won't get around the fact that i will have to drain my loop. This being my first loop and all, i didn't really plan things out correctly, so i have no drain pipe/tube or any system for that matter.
> 
> Unless i can install the flowmeter and temp sensor without draining my loop?


I highly doubt it would be possible and it's not worth the risk, just have plenty of paper towel available and you should be fine.


----------



## doogk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNen1*
> 
> This is brilliant advice, thank you for taking time to write all of this.
> 
> It seems like i won't get around the fact that i will have to drain my loop. This being my first loop and all, i didn't really plan things out correctly, so i have no drain pipe/tube or any system for that matter.
> 
> Unless i can install the flowmeter and temp sensor without draining my loop?


Sucks man I know it but draning it and checking it will be the only way to really know. Computer looks good though(some of us still dont mind the flashy looks, I went with green with blacklights in my first watercooled build many years ago.)


----------



## iNen1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd bleed your loop and ensure proper contact between blocks and gpu/cpu, the only two things i'd imagine it would be (as previously mentioned are poor/non flow rate or bad/missing contact of blocks and cards/cpu.
> I highly doubt it would be possible and it's not worth the risk, just have plenty of paper towel available and you should be fine.


Alright, sounds like a plan. Will get a temp sensor, as well as a flow meter. Will drain it next weekend and see where it goes. I'll keep you guys updated, you've been an immense help
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doogk*
> 
> Sucks man I know it but draning it and checking it will be the only way to really know. Computer looks good though(some of us still dont mind the flashy looks, I went with green with blacklights in my first watercooled build many years ago.)


Yeah, you're right. It was just so very difficult to put together for me, so now i feel bad for having to take it apart again







, oh well. Also thanks, i'm a sucker for flashy looks, so i'm glad that someone here likes it as well.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> edited it into the OP for you


THanks bud!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNen1*
> 
> Alright, sounds like a plan. Will get a temp sensor, as well as a flow meter. Will drain it next weekend and see where it goes. I'll keep you guys updated, you've been an immense help
> Yeah, you're right. It was just so very difficult to put together for me, so now i feel bad for having to take it apart again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , oh well. Also thanks, i'm a sucker for flashy looks, so i'm glad that someone here likes it as well.


Getting at least one in-line coolant temp sensor is highly recommended. I use two: cold side and hot side + air in and air out temps sensors on the rads.
Also - I know if one member who recently had a very similar experience with the R5E monoblock.. cpu temps where 80C and higher, idle was high too. Turns out he left the "Remove before Mounting" label on the block for the CPU IHS... yesh, it happens in all the excitement of assembly.









If it's possible, double check your cpu block mount (and do not over tighten the mount!) before tearing down the entire rig.


----------



## Orthello

iNen1 seems like you have a plan now - its going to be interesting to hear what fixes your issue.

When you do your draining and repiping with flow / temp meters (get a drain port too) i would recommend you also straighten that bottom gpu piping , it looks bent coming into the compression fitting . Thats 1/2 " piping you have there and it can get heavy once filled with liquid so you want all of the barb and compression fitting over that pipe.

You are looks fella so i won't try and convince you to not use compression fittings with 1/2 " pipe but just be cautious and make sure the joints have no pressure on them - eg piping is straight coming into the compression fittings and not under any sideways pressure.


----------



## iNen1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> THanks bud!
> Getting at least one in-line coolant temp sensor is highly recommended. I use two: cold side and hot side + air in and air out temps sensors on the rads.
> Also - I know if one member who recently had a very similar experience with the R5E monoblock.. cpu temps where 80C and higher, idle was high too. Turns out he left the "Remove before Mounting" label on the block for the CPU IHS... yesh, it happens in all the excitement of assembly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's possible, double check your cpu block mount (and do not over tighten the mount!) before tearing down the entire rig.


Will do, thanks for your advice. You will hear from me again next weekend, let's see how it goes









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> iNen1 seems like you have a plan now - its going to be interesting to hear what fixes your issue.
> 
> When you do your draining and repiping with flow / temp meters (get a drain port too) i would recommend you also straighten that bottom gpu piping , it looks bent coming into the compression fitting . Thats 1/2 " piping you have there and it can get heavy once filled with liquid so you want all of the barb and compression fitting over that pipe.
> 
> You are looks fella so i won't try and convince you to not use compression fittings with 1/2 " pipe but just be cautious and make sure the joints have no pressure on them - eg piping is straight coming into the compression fittings and not under any sideways pressure.


Yeah i am not too satisfied with the bottom GPU as well, once drained i will see what i can do. Might as well order better fittings.

Also thanks Orthello, your advice has been invaluable. Good night to you all.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manac0r*
> 
> Its a hot topic - no pun intended - but:
> 
> "The reason copper heatsinks with the same surface area as aluminum preform better is because copper transfers heat better." - random poster
> 
> "copper=better heat transfer
> aluminum=cheaper and lighter." - some other dude
> 
> "Copper is better than aluminum when it comes to heat transfer, that is why mostly all heatpipes on cpu coolers are made of copper. Aluminum is not as good but it is lighter and they made up of mostly all radiators and fins on cpu HSF or water-cooling rads where weight is a concern. Some of the best cpu coolers and water cooling rad are made up of both copper and aluminum." - Random guy to confuse matters.


Sooo

Get copper heatsinks instead?


----------



## deadwidesmile

Did you tip your case back and forth, front and back when you bleed your system? While extreme, it honestly sounds like you have a huge amount if air in the system.


----------



## Dr Mad

Hello,

I think there's something wrong with my Asus Titan X.
Its ASIC is 70.1% and it's watercooled with EK block+backplate (3 RX480 in hte loop)
Using stock BIOS, i can reach 1440/2000 with 1.174v but obviously the power limit is exceeded.

So I decided to try some different bioses from from OP.
First tried the Sheyster's GM200-SC-425 and I could hit 1465 with ease with Valley or Firestrike.
At that speed, GPU core is 30-31° (ambient temp 20°).

Now the weird part of the story.
I tried BIOSes that allow 1.25 to 1.31v and none of them could bring the GPU stable 1470 and with max TDP, I see that the GPU core only increases by 1-2°.
With 1.31v the core should be a lot warmer than that...

GPU-Z is reporting 1.275v (that's normal) bu since I only gain 5 Mhz with max voltage increments, is it possible that my Titan X has the voltage regulator hard locked.
GPU-Z sees 1.27 but maybe it's still 1.17v ?

Really I have no explanation :/

Any idea?

Thanks.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I think there's something wrong with my Asus Titan X.
> Its ASIC is 70.1% and it's watercooled with EK block+backplate (3 RX480 in hte loop)
> Using stock BIOS, i can reach 1440/2000 with 1.174v but obviously the power limit is exceeded.
> 
> So I decided to try some different bioses from from OP.
> First tried the Sheyster's GM200-SC-425 and I could hit 1465 with ease with Valley or Firestrike.
> At that speed, GPU core is 30-31° (ambient temp 20°).
> 
> Now the weird part of the story.
> I tried BIOSes that allow 1.25 to 1.31v and none of them could bring the GPU stable 1470 and with max TDP, I see that the GPU core only increases by 1-2°.
> With 1.31v the core should be a lot warmer than that...
> 
> GPU-Z is reporting 1.275v (that's normal) bu since I only gain 5 Mhz with max voltage increments, is it possible that my Titan X has the voltage regulator hard locked.
> GPU-Z sees 1.27 but maybe it's still 1.17v ?
> 
> Really I have no explanation :/
> 
> Any idea?
> 
> Thanks.


Cause the first few clocks are not fully stable so ure hitting the limit 3dmark stable clocks.
If the that stock clock was fully stable you will see a better scaling with voltage.

Test those clocks with few hours of codaw.

For me its close to 0.001v = 1mhz gain
First card asic 70 tops out at 1455 stock bios.
Second card asic 60 tops out at 1405 stock bios


----------



## Dr Mad

Hello









When you say you're stable 1455 with stock BIOS, you mean that you don't touch the voltage ? (with EVGA PX or Nvidia Inspector)
So 1455 with 1.17?
That's a bit better than mine.
I modified Power Table on my Asus stock BIOS with MBT and I can confirm that with 1469/2000 at 1.237 (max increment in EVGA-PX), GPU core is 32° so no difference with 1.312v BIOS and I cant' understand why the voltage isn't correctly applied.

Do you suggest I have to change Voltage table myself for my stock BIOS?

Also, I tried 1420 at 1.17 --> Power = 74% and the same clock but with 1.23v = 84/87% so the voltage increment is working.
Problem is 1.23 --> 1.25/1.28/1.31

I'll try Maxair BIOS and see if droping the voltage for the same frequency is resulting in power drop as it should be. In that case, if power is the same as when voltage is untouched, so that could be the proof that the voltage regulator is caped to 1.23 on my card :/


----------



## mistax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> So i flashed to sheyster max air bios last night and after some tweaking manage to get 1506 core / 2000 memory, but i think i screwed up since this is what my setting looks like.
> 
> Power Limit - 121%
> Core Clock - -12
> Memory Clock - +510
> 
> with core clock @ 0, when it boosted to 1518 it was unstable. I jump back to 1450 and then moved up to 1506 where it would be able to run with out crashing. I left valley on for 6 hours and it seems to be fine, but i'm not sure if that's even a proper way to test stability versus OCCT or furmark
> 
> Otherwise if it's safe i would love to keep these setting and run with it.
> 
> Before i was using my stock evga bios with +220/400 and 110%


Temperature are around 75-80ish C, so i'm looking to get an ACX or 980 AIO to help with temperature.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> Temperature are around 75-80ish C, so i'm looking to get an ACX or 980 AIO to help with temperature.


I have a very aggressive fan profile, so mine only get up to 65c now. I also put some IC Diamond and an extra fan in the mix. Fan blows between the cards and over the top one. Dropped the temps to match the bottom card by doing that. The IC diamond got me below 70c, the aggressive fans over 60c got me to 65c max. At least benching and games. Current happy settings, +110 core, +400 mem, +99mV.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you say you're stable 1455 with stock BIOS, you mean that you don't touch the voltage ? (with EVGA PX or Nvidia Inspector)
> So 1455 with 1.17?
> That's a bit better than mine.
> I modified Power Table on my Asus stock BIOS with MBT and I can confirm that with 1469/2000 at 1.237 (max increment in EVGA-PX), GPU core is 32° so no difference with 1.312v BIOS and I cant' understand why the voltage isn't correctly applied.
> 
> Do you suggest I have to change Voltage table myself for my stock BIOS?
> 
> Also, I tried 1420 at 1.17 --> Power = 74% and the same clock but with 1.23v = 84/87% so the voltage increment is working.
> Problem is 1.23 --> 1.25/1.28/1.31
> 
> I'll try Maxair BIOS and see if droping the voltage for the same frequency is resulting in power drop as it should be. In that case, if power is the same as when voltage is untouched, so that could be the proof that the voltage regulator is caped to 1.23 on my card :/


1.23v with ab.

titan x is very forgiving for bench stable.
Game stable different story.

My opinion in actual game load only game that hits my tdp limit is projectcars. The rest no where close. Hence the use of stock bios.

Wc gave a extra 25mhz.

Ure card seems to be like my first card. Jpmboy showed me that sheyster does tdp=Power draw (something like that) his bios.
Skyn3t bios has unlimited tdp . Power limit controls power draw. But his beta bios has issues on the oced versions.
So when adjusting the pl on sheyster ..you can be lacking either on power draw or tdp. So just max it. Not comfortable with this. There a holes in the slider where one is lacking.

Btw i might be wrong on which is which terminalogy.
@Jpmboypls correct me.

Hence y i am back at stock for 24/7 running machine.


----------



## Jpmboy

^^ lol - no correction needed.








...and COWAW is tough on these cards for sure... a bit of heresy.... my 295x2 (flashed and OC'd of course) does very well in that game @ 4K/60. Benches like a brick tho.








@Dr Mad and @cstkl1
Try the bios I posted earlier today if your card(s) is water cooled.


----------



## TK421

Does anyone know if the arctic AIO can mount without removing the vrm/ram plates?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00I3ETT84/ref=ox_sc_act_title_5?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Does anyone know if the arctic AIO can mount without removing the vrm/ram plates?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00I3ETT84/ref=ox_sc_act_title_5?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


Why not get the 980 hybrid cooler for EVGA? We know it works with just popping the window out of the shroud.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Why not get the 980 hybrid cooler for EVGA? We know it works with just popping the window out of the shroud.


Even better put ek blocks on with a decent size loop!


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Even better put ek blocks on with a decent size loop!


Agreed, but for people with no loop started, it's a pretty big price tag to build a loop.


----------



## Lonestar166

Greetings one and all. In this forum, what is the most popular brand of TX and why?
The only ones I can get my hands on here in Toronto are made by Asus, and people
keep telling me to stay away from Asus do to the worst customer service on the planet.
Your input would greatly be appreciated.
Many thanks.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Agreed, but for people with no loop started, it's a pretty big price tag to build a loop.


If there was a really, REALLY good guide on Water cooling loops and what you need, it wouldn't be *that* expensive. The biggest cost for my first loop was not knowing exactly what I needed and I ended up buying far, far too many fittings. The other issue is simply put... once you start, you can't really stop. It grows.

I went from the basic idea of 240mm of radiator space (and the equivalent of 2 fittings per radiator/block) to 420mm per radiator. Which picks up fairly fast in the cost department.


----------



## fwdkiller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lonestar166*
> 
> Greetings one and all. In this forum, what is the most popular brand of TX and why?
> The only ones I can get my hands on here in Toronto are made by Asus, and people
> keep telling me to stay away from Asus do to the worst customer service on the planet.
> Your input would greatly be appreciated.
> Many thanks.


Evga the best brand , great warranty and great customer services.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lonestar166*
> 
> Greetings one and all. In this forum, what is the most popular brand of TX and why?
> The only ones I can get my hands on here in Toronto are made by Asus, and people
> keep telling me to stay away from Asus do to the worst customer service on the planet.
> Your input would greatly be appreciated.
> Many thanks.


I have never had a problem with ASUS. But, I also have never picked up one of their GPU's. It's always been Nvidia directly or EVGA for me. Not so much for any reason beyond availability and shining reviews. EVGA offers more of a transferable warranty while Nvidia is just that, the originator of the GPU itself. Outside of the Titan-X though, I'd stick more with EVGA, ASUS or MSI. Out of those three, I have a purely aesthetic draw to EVGA. A bit less "boy-racer" and a smidge more "up town".


----------



## FluffyNuggets

Hello all, I bought a Titan X Hydro Copper and was wondering what BIOS I should use for flashing? Pretty disappointing so far with OC on this card cant even touch the core without crashing. Memory seems okay at +300 but can't go much higher and core wont go above +100.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> If there was a really, REALLY good guide on Water cooling loops and what you need, it wouldn't be *that* expensive. The biggest cost for my first loop was not knowing exactly what I needed and I ended up buying far, far too many fittings. The other issue is simply put... once you start, you can't really stop. It grows.
> 
> I went from the basic idea of 240mm of radiator space (and the equivalent of 2 fittings per radiator/block) to 420mm per radiator. Which picks up fairly fast in the cost department.


I have spent as little as $300 on a simple loop, BARB FITTINGS FTW! To well over $1000. But, if you want a new loop with anything other then barb fittings, you are going to spend at least $500 for good parts. Assuming only one GPU in the loop. If you get some parts second hand you will save, of course.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fwdkiller*
> 
> Evga the best brand , great warranty and great customer services.


Just don't buy any motherboards post X58 Classified. lol


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lonestar166*
> 
> Greetings one and all. In this forum, what is the most popular brand of TX and why?
> The only ones I can get my hands on here in Toronto are made by Asus, and people
> keep telling me to stay away from Asus do to the worst customer service on the planet.
> Your input would greatly be appreciated.
> Many thanks.


All TX are reference cards, so they are all basically the same cards. After that, it's all about support. I love Asus mobos, but I rarely have issues with them. So, customer service is rarely used by me with them. EVGA on the other hand I have had to use on a couple occasions and they where pretty awesome. Even helped me figure out a HDD issue that I was convinced before the call was a mobo issue. Awesome guys.

So, if you are ever worried about needing to RMA for some reason, EVGA will most likely be the easiest to deal with. Otherwise, it really wont matter. The cards them selves are the same from everyone in this case.


----------



## fwdkiller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fwdkiller*
> 
> Evga the best brand , great warranty and great customer services.
> 
> 
> 
> Just don't buy any motherboards post X58 Classified. lol
Click to expand...

why they still work great.


----------



## Manac0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Sooo
> 
> Get copper heatsinks instead?


I would go copper - another member linked an assortment of copper heatsinks that did the job pretty well.

Also in regards to Arctic IV, the actual stock cooler does a pretty poor job of cooling Vram. The heatsink is in fact on the die and the fan chamber cools everything else.

You might be interested in Arctic III it is basically the same fan without the big heatsink plate on the back, you could then use copper heatsinks directly on the Vram for better cooling.. .
I think I will be picking up either an AIO or the TX ACX when in stock (EU) and will be happy to post changes in temps....


----------



## Spiriva

I wonder if this holds any truth to it: "Card launches next week."



http://videocardz.com/55566/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-ti-performance-benchmarks


----------



## spacin9

*oops... nevermind.

Yeah we all knew it was coming.. We knew it was going to be close to TitanX performance. But I've already gone over 6 GB of VRAM albeit with a console port, but if they are the trend, even 6GB won't be enough.


----------



## Artah

They disabled some of the cores and removed half the memory on a titan so they can sell more cards for a little bit less.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> They disabled some of the cores and removed half the memory on a titan so they can sell more cards for a little bit less.


The amount of people that thought the core would not be culled ... they must be disappointed now. Still it will depend on price what sort of deal its going to be . I think there will be quite a few people however that will jump on Titan X now as 980 ti is not quite as attractive as it was rumored to be. Now it will need all of the extra voltage control and custom pcbs it can get to fight the cuda core deficit . The card is not going to be faster than titan x now unless you have a classified or KPE 980 ti with incredible memory and high core voltage and even then its going to be a stretch vs a semi decent titan x oc. Hopefully NV keep the memory partitioning in tact too.

I don't mean to be negative but its looking like you get what you pay for now rather than Titan X users paying an over the top premium.

390x still to come too.


----------



## Artah

My guess is 799. Just makes sense. It's an Intel maneuver.


----------



## spacin9

They predicted it would be cut because of the low yield. I'm interested to see if it has the memory crossbar like the 970. That would make my day.


----------



## Orthello

The benches above indicate full memory speed to me if true. 5% off Titan X performance at same clocks , if real i think memory is full speed with full crossbar.


----------



## spacin9

Yeah it's looking like a nice card. I bought my TX for the VRAM so I guess I won't be able to complain when people start clocking them up to 1600+ mhz and kicking the crap out of us TX owners.


----------



## tommi6o

This is nice


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> Yeah it's looking like a nice card. I bought my TX for the VRAM so I guess I won't be able to complain when people start clocking them up to 1600+ mhz and kicking the crap out of us TX owners.


Yeah me too , sick of vram issues , had them in spades with the 980s in 4k .. not going there again. Apart from the witcher 3 which bucks the trend a lot of AAA games are very close to or over the 6gb boundary now in 4k with ultra settings.

Well its going to take 5-8% of core speed + to catch a titan x given same memory speeds and water cooling for best effect as they will still run hot air cooled once above 1.27v is applied to get there unless they have large HSFs. So yeah a 1600mhz 980 ti core i would put on par with a 1500-1520 mhz Titan X , we'll have to wait and see what the cores can achieve.

Having 2 sms disabled could help their clocks in comparison to Titan X too. Its going to be pretty interesting.

We now have the pencil mod too so yeah , you could see better benches out of TX yet too.


----------



## tommi6o

I unscrewed all the screws which are on the back of the titan x but the cooler still won't come off. Is there still more screws which are holding the cooler in place?


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommi6o*
> 
> I unscrewed all the screws which are on the back of the titan x but the cooler still won't come off. Is there still more screws which are holding the cooler in place?


Check the front , where the video outputs are , two screws there from memory that will hold the HSF on still.


----------



## tommi6o

How hard should I try to pull the cooler off? The PCB is bending a bit if I try to pull it. I just don't want to break my card.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommi6o*
> 
> How hard should I try to pull the cooler off? The PCB is bending a bit if I try to pull it. I just don't want to break my card.


Grab a hair dryer .. i had to with my second TX to seperate it , warm it up a bit then gently apply pressure .

My 2nd TX was very stubborn , it did not want to be frozen lol.


----------



## tommi6o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Grab a hair dryer .. i had to with my second TX to seperate it , warm it up a bit then gently apply pressure .


Thanks, I'll try that and see if it works.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fwdkiller*
> 
> why they still work great.


The boards where not very good after that. lots of BIOS issues. The Z77 FTW was notoriously bad for about half of its life.


----------



## doogk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommi6o*
> 
> 
> 
> This is nice


Carefully take off and store with the screws and heatsink.

I didnt, I stuck my screw driver in that thing and went to work.


----------



## tommi6o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doogk*
> 
> Carefully take off and store with the screws and heatsink.
> 
> I didnt, I stuck my screw driver in that thing and went to work.


I tried but failed.


----------



## tommi6o

How is the waterblock going to touch the middle part which is lower than the rest?


----------



## SynchroSCP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommi6o*
> 
> 
> 
> How is the waterblock going to touch the middle part which is lower than the rest?


Its not, I don't remember that gap from when I put my EK block on. You can double up the thermal pads to match the height in that spot if you are concerned.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Talking with a friend about making some custom backplates and he brought up a point I never thought of. Why not put a large thermal pad across the whole rear of the PCB? They do that for aerospace parts they make all the time. Apparently it works well and brings the temps down a tad more then just putting them on the hot parts. Any thoughts?


----------



## jk80520

Has anyone had any issues running their TX at 1.255 for gaming? I can't get a stable overclock above 1400mhz without using the modded 1.255v bios. Using the 1.255v SC bios, I can get 1416mhz stable. Temps are around 68-70c; however, my fan runs at around 80%. Has anyone killed their TX using these settings? It's under the 1.273v maximum, so it should be fine, right? The card's AISC is 72.8%, if that matters.

I searched through the thread, but there didn't seem to be a consensus on this issue yet.


----------



## Beasthunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Why not get the 980 hybrid cooler for EVGA? We know it works with just popping the window out of the shroud.


Interesting. You can use that and just pop the window out and place the original case back on?

I was thinking about getting the ACX 2.0 cooler. I'm not sure if it's worth it or not. I have the EVGA SC card and it works so well that I doubt I will oc it but seeing better temps without the fan going 70-100% would be great. I'm sure the fans not running that much all the time whilst gaming will help extend the life of my almost $1200 investment.


----------



## Manac0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jk80520*
> 
> Has anyone had any issues running their TX at 1.255 for gaming? I can't get a stable overclock above 1400mhz without using the modded 1.255v bios. Using the 1.255v SC bios, I can get 1416mhz stable. Temps are around 68-70c; however, my fan runs at around 80%. Has anyone killed their TX using these settings? It's under the 1.273v maximum, so it should be fine, right? The card's AISC is 72.8%, if that matters.
> 
> I searched through the thread, but there didn't seem to be a consensus on this issue yet.


1.255v with an aggressive fan curve and one eye on temps should be fine. I run the Maxair.bios 24/7 at 1404/8000 but I did replace the stock cooler with Arctiv Iv extreme so my temps rarely go above 60.

If you are happy with the fan noise/curve then your card should be fine.. the TX is quite robust and has a lot of fail safes built in. Also just remember 100 on the core equals about 3-4fps, so hit an OC your comfortable with. The difference between 1400 and 1500 is a few FPS and unless your chasing benchmarks, there is no need to stress. Enjoy the card!


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Talking with a friend about making some custom backplates and he brought up a point I never thought of. Why not put a large thermal pad across the whole rear of the PCB? They do that for aerospace parts they make all the time. Apparently it works well and brings the temps down a tad more then just putting them on the hot parts. Any thoughts?


I was thinking the same thing when i got the accelero xtreme iv. Now that i think of it again, wouldn't that create air pockets?


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manac0r*
> 
> I would go copper - another member linked an assortment of copper heatsinks that did the job pretty well.
> 
> Also in regards to Arctic IV, the actual stock cooler does a pretty poor job of cooling Vram. The heatsink is in fact on the die and the fan chamber cools everything else.
> 
> You might be interested in Arctic III it is basically the same fan without the big heatsink plate on the back, you could then use copper heatsinks directly on the Vram for better cooling.. .
> I think I will be picking up either an AIO or the TX ACX when in stock (EU) and will be happy to post changes in temps....


Can you link me to the copper heatsink if you remember?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Why not get the 980 hybrid cooler for EVGA? We know it works with just popping the window out of the shroud.


Evga 980 aio kit is out of stock from amazon /:


----------



## deadwidesmile

I'm late to the party but, 980Ti is a good looking card.

If I was in the market for a GPU and it was between the 980TI or the TX, the ~$200 difference wouldn't really deter me from the TX... Especially at 4K. The Vram and full bodied core are just worth the scratch at this point.

For aftermarket cooling, I highly suggest a custom loop. The benefits are amazing! I'm a real stickler for air noise and with some low FPI/thinner radiators you can achieve flat out astounding cooling with minimal sound.


----------



## unreality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Can you link me to the copper heatsink if you remember?


i just ordered these!

Looks the same as these one from the EVGA Forum which yielded a 24°C decrease with increased clocks! They should arrive here tomorrow.


----------



## Manac0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> I'm late to the party but, 980Ti is a good looking card.
> 
> If I was in the market for a GPU and it was between the 980TI or the TX, the ~$200 difference wouldn't really deter me from the TX... Especially at 4K. The Vram and full bodied core are just worth the scratch at this point.
> 
> For aftermarket cooling, I highly suggest a custom loop. The benefits are amazing! I'm a real stickler for air noise and with some low FPI/thinner radiators you can achieve flat out astounding cooling with minimal sound.


I agree with everything you posted. TX is the card for me, sometimes, for whatever reason people are stuck on air. I really want to build a Mini ITX with the Titan X at it's heart - plan on hitting some LANS and being able to lug my PC around is appealing.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> I was thinking the same thing when i got the accelero xtreme iv. Now that i think of it again, wouldn't that create air pockets?


If we make the bottom of the back plate shaped to fit better, think like how waterblocks are cut to fit over VRM and RAM. It might work. Would need testing.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

So is the Bitspower waterblock not the way to go? Nickel plated acrylic, comes with a backplate, included fujipoly thermal pads, all for only $145. Would cost a lot more than that to go acrylic + backplate + fujipoly pads with EK. Are Bitspower blocks know for being really restrictive or something?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> So is the Bitspower waterblock not the way to go? Nickel plated acrylic, comes with a backplate, included fujipoly thermal pads, all for only $145. Would cost a lot more than that to go acrylic + backplate + fujipoly pads with EK. Are Bitspower blocks know for being really restrictive or something?


Nope you can go easily with bitspower block. While Txs reviews are not out yet (at least not from reliable sources) you can have an idea of performance, flow and so on from Stren extremerigs 980 blocks round:

http://www.xtremerigs.net/2015/04/07/gtx-980-water-block-round-up/

in general TXs blocks are very similar to 980. Bitspower is the least restrictive block, with middle pack core cooling and also middle pack VRM cooling. Any of the TXs/980 blocks are good. Just avoid Alphacool and Swiftech.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Nope you can go easily with bitspower block. While Txs reviews are not out yet (at least not from reliable sources) you can have an idea of performance, flow and so on from Stren extremerigs 980 blocks round:
> 
> http://www.xtremerigs.net/2015/04/07/gtx-980-water-block-round-up/
> 
> in general TXs blocks are very similar to 980.


Well that's good to know. Sadly I've been informed by PPCs that the Bitspower block is on back order for 2-3 weeks... sigh...Now I'm not really sure which direction to go. Aquacomputer isn't offering any backplates for sale on PPCs and you have to spend $50 to get them shipped to you (so double or more of the actual backplate price) on their website. The Koolance block is not acrylic and is more expensive than any EK block. If I go EK I'm going to have to spend a small fortune on fujipoly pads to go along with it with all the issues people have had with the stock pads not making contact.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Well that's good to know. Sadly I've been informed by PPCs that the Bitspower block is on back order for 2-3 weeks... sigh...Now I'm not really sure which direction to go. Aquacomputer isn't offering any backplates for sale on PPCs and you have to spend $50 to get them shipped to you (so double or more of the actual backplate price) on their website. The Koolance block is not acrylic and is more expensive than any EK block. If I go EK I'm going to have to spend a small fortune on fujipoly pads to go along with it with all the issues people have had with the stock pads not making contact.


maybe Dazmode? Coolerguys, sidewinders or Amazon? Or just wait 2-3 weeks if you want the bitspower one. Another shop in Europe I use is highflow in Holland or buy from EKWB directly. Shipping from EKWB and Aquacomputer sometimes is cheaper and faster that PPC...


----------



## mistax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manac0r*
> 
> 1.255v with an aggressive fan curve and one eye on temps should be fine. I run the Maxair.bios 24/7 at 1404/8000 but I did replace the stock cooler with Arctiv Iv extreme so my temps rarely go above 60.
> 
> If you are happy with the fan noise/curve then your card should be fine.. the TX is quite robust and has a lot of fail safes built in. Also just remember 100 on the core equals about 3-4fps, so hit an OC your comfortable with. The difference between 1400 and 1500 is a few FPS and unless your chasing benchmarks, there is no need to stress. Enjoy the card!


Is 1404 the max boosted core, I been trying the new max air bios and I had to downclock my core and my max speed is 1506, but I don't think that's right


----------



## iNen1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> You can back down that core voltage on the cpu to around 1.27-1.30 and be stable most likely. 80-85 is too much mate. Something odd in this loop... I started to wonder is there is a blockage somewhere in the loop....Take to the wc thread and let's continue there with the help of the others there.
> 
> edit - also, a full component list of the loop will be helpful. cpu block, type of fittings, pump, rads, tube and liquid. When you post there put those info too.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> iNen1 seems like you have a plan now - its going to be interesting to hear what fixes your issue.
> 
> When you do your draining and repiping with flow / temp meters (get a drain port too) i would recommend you also straighten that bottom gpu piping , it looks bent coming into the compression fitting . Thats 1/2 " piping you have there and it can get heavy once filled with liquid so you want all of the barb and compression fitting over that pipe.
> 
> You are looks fella so i won't try and convince you to not use compression fittings with 1/2 " pipe but just be cautious and make sure the joints have no pressure on them - eg piping is straight coming into the compression fittings and not under any sideways pressure.


Gabriel and Orthello, wanted to give you guys a quick heads up. One user on the Watercooling club thread suggested that i should remove the top and front panel of my case (where both radiators are mounted).

The results are shocking for me. I ran FurMark for a total of almost 30 minutes now, the temperatures didn't even dare to cross 51° C on both GPUs. That is around 21-22°C lower than the temps i've been getting earlier. I massively underestimated how much the case restricts airflow.

Well, all i can say is thanks to you both. I learned quite a bit from your posts, knowledge i will be using when creating my next loop/build. Also, i hope i didn't waste your time, since in the end it wasn't really a problem, but more stupidity on my part. Style over function is well and good, but this case sets new standards in that regard. Next upgrade will surely be a new case, but not for too soon.

Thanks again, guys. Have a good one







.


----------



## unreality

Alternative: Dont use a backplate und use Heatsinks instead (see last post from me on previous page). Should provide better temperatures too!


----------



## Manac0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> Is 1404 the max boosted core, I been trying the new max air bios and I had to downclock my core and my max speed is 1506, but I don't think that's right


Are you using Precision X? Sounds like the over voltage bug. Disable over voltage and it should default to 1329 core boost... Then you can up clock as you see fit. I am using Afterburner and Nvidia inspector ...


----------



## mistax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manac0r*
> 
> Are you using Precision X? Sounds like the over voltage bug. Disable over voltage and it should default to 1329 core boost... Then you can up clock as you see fit. I am using Afterburner and Nvidia inspector ...


I'm using afterburner. After i installed the bios.

These are my setting

Power - 121%
Core - -12
Memory - +510

Which leaves my GPU clock @ - 1115, Memory @ 2008, and my boost displays as 1204, but on intensive games and heaven my boost goes to 1506.

Seems alot more erratic compared to the stock bios boost


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> i just ordered these!
> 
> Looks the same as these one from the EVGA Forum which yielded a 24°C decrease with increased clocks! They should arrive here tomorrow.


That's for the uk/de

Need seller from the US

Is it safe to use cyclops bios when you have an AIO mounted onto the gpu?


----------



## unreality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> That's for the uk/de
> 
> Need seller from the US
> 
> Is it safe to use cyclops bios when you have an AIO mounted onto the gpu?


Quick google. Dont know a lot of US computerparts sellers but amazon.com got them at least


----------



## doogk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNen1*
> 
> Gabriel and Orthello, wanted to give you guys a quick heads up. One user on the Watercooling club thread suggested that i should remove the top and front panel of my case (where both radiators are mounted).
> 
> The results are shocking for me. I ran FurMark for a total of almost 30 minutes now, the temperatures didn't even dare to cross 51° C on both GPUs. That is around 21-22°C lower than the temps i've been getting earlier. I massively underestimated how much the case restricts airflow.
> 
> Well, all i can say is thanks to you both. I learned quite a bit from your posts, knowledge i will be using when creating my next loop/build. Also, i hope i didn't waste your time, since in the end it wasn't really a problem, but more stupidity on my part. Style over function is well and good, but this case sets new standards in that regard. Next upgrade will surely be a new case, but not for too soon.
> 
> Thanks again, guys. Have a good one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That's good news. Case's can be a hard choice, sometimes the best looking ones arnt the best for cooling. When I do a new computer and loop I leave all the panels off and check temperatures and then do it again and see how much the case changes it.


----------



## jk80520

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manac0r*
> 
> 1.255v with an aggressive fan curve and one eye on temps should be fine. I run the Maxair.bios 24/7 at 1404/8000 but I did replace the stock cooler with Arctiv Iv extreme so my temps rarely go above 60.
> 
> If you are happy with the fan noise/curve then your card should be fine.. the TX is quite robust and has a lot of fail safes built in. Also just remember 100 on the core equals about 3-4fps, so hit an OC your comfortable with. The difference between 1400 and 1500 is a few FPS and unless your chasing benchmarks, there is no need to stress. Enjoy the card!


Awesome, thanks. I will just keep it at around 1400 then and be happy. The stock bios lowers the voltage too much, so I can't go above 1300mhz without instability. Keeping the voltage at 1.255 lets me hit 1400 without crazy high temps. I ran Furmark for 30 minutes without any issues. It's a little loud, but I'll probably pick up the ACX 2.0 when it releases for the TX.

If I set the power mode to adaptive in NVCP, then idle voltage drops to 843 and temps stay at 27C. It's only at gaming that voltage raises and stays at 1.255. The Max Air bios are great! I wish NV allowed a constant voltage without having to mod bios. Anyone know their reasons for not doing so?


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> maybe Dazmode? Coolerguys, sidewinders or Amazon? Or just wait 2-3 weeks if you want the bitspower one. Another shop in Europe I use is highflow in Holland or buy from EKWB directly. Shipping from EKWB and Aquacomputer sometimes is cheaper and faster that PPC...


None have any. Shipping is insane from Aquacomputer's site to my location.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNen1*
> 
> Gabriel and Orthello, wanted to give you guys a quick heads up. One user on the Watercooling club thread suggested that i should remove the top and front panel of my case (where both radiators are mounted).
> 
> The results are shocking for me. I ran FurMark for a total of almost 30 minutes now, the temperatures didn't even dare to cross 51° C on both GPUs. That is around 21-22°C lower than the temps i've been getting earlier. I massively underestimated how much the case restricts airflow.
> 
> Well, all i can say is thanks to you both. I learned quite a bit from your posts, knowledge i will be using when creating my next loop/build. Also, i hope i didn't waste your time, since in the end it wasn't really a problem, but more stupidity on my part. Style over function is well and good, but this case sets new standards in that regard. Next upgrade will surely be a new case, but not for too soon.
> 
> Thanks again, guys. Have a good one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


The big question is why you are using furmark to test your GPUs instead of something that isn't horrible for them like Unigine Valley. Modern GPUs just downclock in furmark anyways.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Can you link me to the copper heatsink if you remember?
> Evga 980 aio kit is out of stock from amazon /:


I ordered mine from Amazon even though it said out of stock, they said expected delivery of June. 2 Days later amazon emailed me saying it's on it's way. Someone over on hardforum.com had a similar result.


----------



## unreality

This is after 5 minutes of Heaven with stock clocks and a 1400rpm 140mm fan blowing over the card. I'd double check your temps guys. Dont know what the max temp for those chips are but high 70s aint low.


----------



## Dr Mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> 1.23v with ab.
> 
> titan x is very forgiving for bench stable.
> Game stable different story.
> 
> My opinion in actual game load only game that hits my tdp limit is projectcars. The rest no where close. Hence the use of stock bios.
> 
> Wc gave a extra 25mhz.
> 
> Ure card seems to be like my first card. Jpmboy showed me that sheyster does tdp=Power draw (something like that) his bios.
> Skyn3t bios has unlimited tdp . Power limit controls power draw. But his beta bios has issues on the oced versions.
> So when adjusting the pl on sheyster ..you can be lacking either on power draw or tdp. So just max it. Not comfortable with this. There a holes in the slider where one is lacking.
> 
> Btw i might be wrong on which is which terminalogy.
> @Jpmboypls correct me.
> 
> Hence y i am back at stock for 24/7 running machine.


Thank you for the explanation.

But I'm not sure I understand you well.

I maxxed the Power Target to see if it helps but it always crashes past 1485 (tried all bioses from OP)

So I still don't understand why :

1 - none of the bioses from OP can bring the GPU further than my stock bios+TDP upped to 350W (1471/2000 1.237v)
2 - Using the more stressful BIOS (Bench) and with 1460 on GPU, the temperature is exactly the same as with 1460 at 1.23v. (30°C in Firestrike
If 1.312v voltage was really effective, GPU should be warmer than at 1.23
Also, 1.23 or 1.31, power usage is the same.

That's why I asked if it's possible Asus hard locked the voltage controller (or something like that).
I see GPU raising by 3-4° from 1.17 to 1.23 for the same frequency but nothing between 1.23 and 1.31

My card can do 1440/2000 at 1.17v and can't do 1480 with 1.31? Weird :/

ps - PSU is AX1200i / Rampage V Extreme (optional molex poxer supply to help PCI-E is connected).

Thank you for helping me to understand


----------



## Beasthunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> I'm late to the party but, 980Ti is a good looking card.
> 
> If I was in the market for a GPU and it was between the 980TI or the TX, the ~$200 difference wouldn't really deter me from the TX... Especially at 4K. The Vram and full bodied core are just worth the scratch at this point.
> 
> For aftermarket cooling, I highly suggest a custom loop. The benefits are amazing! I'm a real stickler for air noise and with some low FPI/thinner radiators you can achieve flat out astounding cooling with minimal sound.


Good post. I was going to wait for the 980 ti but I decided against it. I hoped on the TC myself. I paid a few extra pennies and hot the SC version and I couldn't be happier. I have it on air so to keep temps down I crank up the fans. I don't mind a whoosh sound but one day I will have to look into water.


----------



## doogk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> 
> 
> This is after 5 minutes of Heaven with stock clocks and a 1400rpm 140mm fan blowing over the card. I'd double check your temps guys. Dont know what the max temp for those chips are but high 70s aint low.


What temp checker is that? I need something like that


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> Thank you for the explanation.
> 
> But I'm not sure I understand you well.
> 
> I maxxed the Power Target to see if it helps but it always crashes past 1485 (tried all bioses from OP)
> 
> So I still don't understand why :
> 
> 1 - none of the bioses from OP can bring the GPU further than my stock bios+TDP upped to 350W (1471/2000 1.237v)
> 2 - Using the more stressful BIOS (Bench) and with 1460 on GPU, the temperature is exactly the same as with 1460 at 1.23v. (30°C in Firestrike
> If 1.312v voltage was really effective, GPU should be warmer than at 1.23
> Also, 1.23 or 1.31, power usage is the same.
> 
> That's why I asked if it's possible Asus hard locked the voltage controller (or something like that).
> I see GPU raising by 3-4° from 1.17 to 1.23 for the same frequency but nothing between 1.23 and 1.31
> 
> My card can do 1440/2000 at 1.17v and can't do 1480 with 1.31? Weird :/
> 
> ps - PSU is AX1200i / Rampage V Extreme (optional molex poxer supply to help PCI-E is connected).
> 
> Thank you for helping me to understand


Nope I have an Asus card and there is clearly a big difference in temps between the stock bios at max voltage and the Cyclops 1.281v bios. I can run 1500-1520 game stable on cyclops and only about 1380 on the stock bios. On the cyclops bios I top out at about 66c on a G10 + H90, and the stock bios about 60c.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> I ordered mine from Amazon even though it said out of stock, they said expected delivery of June. 2 Days later amazon emailed me saying it's on it's way. Someone over on hardforum.com had a similar result.


Hm, similar situation with the backplate for titan X then?

I'm ordering through amazon but have some "in stock" items mixed, I would worry that the order would be separated with multiple carriers etc.


----------



## deadwidesmile

I have a IR thermal gun and I get about 52c on the EK backplate in a Phantom 820 with really good cooling and fan orientation. I'll re-state though, I'm still sketched out that I missed a thermal pad! I probably didn't, but, there's always that little bit of self doubt, heh









Regardless, I'd also recommend a EK backplate as a compliment to a TX anyday.


----------



## unreality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doogk*
> 
> What temp checker is that? I need something like that


its just a normal Infrared Thermometer. cost like 15 bucks.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> I have a IR thermal gun and I get about 52c on the EK backplate in a Phantom 820 with really good cooling and fan orientation. I'll re-state though, I'm still sketched out that I missed a thermal pad! I probably didn't, but, there's always that little bit of self doubt, heh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless, I'd also recommend a EK backplate as a compliment to a TX anyday.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> its just a normal Infrared Thermometer. cost like 15 bucks.


What thermal gun/camera do you have?????

Show me where you can get a thermal imager for 15 dollars as that is not just a temp gun since it is a image!!


----------



## unreality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> What thermal gun/camera do you have?????
> 
> Show me where you can get a thermal imager for 15 dollars as that is not just a temp gun since it is a image!!


dont know what you mean with image, but i got this from amazon germany.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> dont know what you mean with image, but i got this from amazon germany.


Could u give me a link????


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Could u give me a link????


Click the word "this", it takes you to this link.
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B001FC0QYM


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Click the word "this", it takes you to this link.
> http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B001FC0QYM


Ok thanks my bad as i did not notice the link. This just records temp in 1 spot and picture he took looks like a thermal imaging and can get temps from any point in picture!! Thes cameras are around 500 dollars and i want one!!


----------



## deadwidesmile

http://www.amazon.com/SainSonic-SS5380-Non-Contact-Thermometer-Fahrenheit/dp/B0081CSFUQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1432670979&sr=8-1&keywords=IR+thermal+gun

Sorry, I didn't want to mislead. I got a thermal IR gun. Not imaging. I wish! Those are amazing but as you said, cost upwards of $400!


----------



## craftyhack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manac0r*
> 
> I agree with everything you posted. TX is the card for me, sometimes, for whatever reason people are stuck on air. I really want to build a Mini ITX with the Titan X at it's heart - plan on hitting some LANS and being able to lug my PC around is appealing.


If you like building PCs and don't mind challenges when it comes to routing cables/tubing, Titan X is an awesome GPU to build mITX build around IMO. In my case I went with one of the smallest (yet still extremely flexible) mITX cases with the NCase M1. A Titan and the NCase were the "not-optional" components, with everything else chosen to fit around those two items. With its low TDP, (even when overclocked, "TDP" per fps is unparalleled), you can run a single Titan X on a 600W PSU with power to spare (I have peaked at 530W on firestrick ultra from the wall @ ~1600/8000) even if everything else is a top line component(4790k, 16GB, etc.). Good thing too, 600W is the biggest SFX PSU available... and only from SilverStone. My Matrix Platinum 780Ti had similar power draw, but the Titan X kills it performance per watt. I guess Titan X is pretty much the only single GPU solution that can realistically drive 4K if you like high/max/ultra settings (for most settings, f you are OK with 30-60 fps range for most AAA games).

Having all of this power in less than one cubic foot that is also nearly silent(full custom loop + Aquaero 6XT just to see if I could fit it in there) is pretty awesome!

If you go with a bigger mITX case that allows ATX at the same time as a full length video card, you could even go with the new ASRock X99 mITX board. That is probably the ultimate option for mITX right now... and it would be a system that would last you at least 12-18 months playing AAA at highest settings, and swap in a pascal and you probably could get another 12-18 months of high performance gaming from that X99 platform no sweat.

Going mITX is one of the things that made the choice of a Titan X easier to justify, I didn't have that "I can always add a second one later to bump performance" option. I have one and only one PCIExpress slot







.


----------



## doogk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Ok thanks my bad as i did not notice the link. This just records temp in 1 spot and picture he took looks like a thermal imaging and can get temps from any point in picture!! Thes cameras are around 500 dollars and i want one!!


I think the red you see in the picture is the lighting from his case, not a thermal image.


----------



## craftyhack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/SainSonic-SS5380-Non-Contact-Thermometer-Fahrenheit/dp/B0081CSFUQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1432670979&sr=8-1&keywords=IR+thermal+gun
> 
> Sorry, I didn't want to mislead. I got a thermal IR gun. Not imaging. I wish! Those are amazing but as you said, cost upwards of $400!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Ok thanks my bad as i did not notice the link. This just records temp in 1 spot and picture he took looks like a thermal imaging and can get temps from any point in picture!! Thes cameras are around 500 dollars and i want one!!


Well, there are now options available for smart phones... both iPhone and Android... http://www.amazon.com/FLIR-ONE-Thermal-Imager-iPhone/dp/B00K0PXFB6 , $200 retail, so getting cheaper, and good reviews...


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/SainSonic-SS5380-Non-Contact-Thermometer-Fahrenheit/dp/B0081CSFUQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1432670979&sr=8-1&keywords=IR+thermal+gun
> 
> Sorry, I didn't want to mislead. I got a thermal IR gun. Not imaging. I wish! Those are amazing but as you said, cost upwards of $400!


Yes they are amazing and i use them at work. Must have been you red lighting
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doogk*
> 
> I think the red you see in the picture is the lighting from his case, not a thermal image.


Think you are right!!! Lol sorry
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craftyhack*
> 
> Well, there are now options available for smart phones... both iPhone and Android... http://www.amazon.com/FLIR-ONE-Thermal-Imager-iPhone/dp/B00K0PXFB6 , $200 retail, so getting cheaper, and good reviews...


Thanks i will look and 200 not so bad


----------



## unreality

yeh its just my red case lightning







sorry for the confusion. The IR device scans a surface as big as you distance it from the surface. so if you take it 1cm from the card it measures the average temperature of the 1cm² below. there are more spot precise devices but those are more expensive and this one just works fine for me.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> This is after 5 minutes of Heaven with stock clocks and a 1400rpm 140mm fan blowing over the card. I'd double check your temps guys. Dont know what the max temp for those chips are but high 70s aint low.


The back VRM's drop 30c~ with a regular waterblock on, for the record.

Back vrms temps, under water with no backplate were:

40c~ max voltage, stock bios. (1.243v)

50c~ maxair @ 1.255v

65c~ cyclops 1.281v (This hit 110c on air for me on my first card nearly instantly.)

I'm impressed by the amount of people using Cyclops bios'. I'll be sticking with maxair, under water. With the maxair bios, I sit around 44-51c on my backplate. The other day it was 32c outside, and I had played GTA V for a few hours - my backplate had then reached 54.5c with the maxair bios.


----------



## Manac0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craftyhack*
> 
> If you like building PCs and don't mind challenges when it comes to routing cables/tubing, Titan X is an awesome GPU to build mITX build around IMO.
> 
> Going mITX is one of the things that made the choice of a Titan X easier to justify, I didn't have that "I can always add a second one later to bump performance" option. I have one and only one PCIExpress slot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


You got me itching to start my build but promised the Missus I would wait after spashing out on the TX... Soon...


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manac0r*
> 
> You got me itching to start my build but promised the Missus I would wait after spashing out on the TX... Soon...


I know exactly what you mean - lol! This whole website has contributed to far too much spending on my current rig. I'm already looking at upgrading several areas of the case as well.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Hm, similar situation with the backplate for titan X then?
> 
> I'm ordering through amazon but have some "in stock" items mixed, I would worry that the order would be separated with multiple carriers etc.


Don't know on the backplate, I ordered mine from EVGA


----------



## pingoat

Is anyone using this card with the PSU supplied in the EVGA Hadron Air case? Nvidia's site claims its needs a 600w minimum but all the high end kepler cards said the same thing and those to my knowledge worked fine w/said PSU.


----------



## craftyhack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manac0r*
> 
> You got me itching to start my build but promised the Missus I would wait after spashing out on the TX... Soon...


It certainly won't hurt to wait... I tried my first high end gaming mITX build a few years ago and this is my third that I started at the end of last year, and oh man did the choice in parts explode in the past couple of years (that 600W PSU was a key release)... especially for cases.

It looks like Skylake CPUs and Intel Z170 series boards will be out in August/September, where Z170 sounds like it has some good upgrades, multiple m.2 drive support being ideal for mITX, and support for either DDR3 or DDR4. If DDR3, 16GB DDR3 unregistered DIMMs very recently made available and hopefully will get cheaper in the next couple of months. With only 2 DIMM slots... it is nice to have a 32GB option.

It was a lot of fun picking the parts for this build, it definitely required some research, deliberation, and measuring(that sounds masochistic doesn't it...), but it is ohhh so satisfying when everything fits just right.

The Titan X is the perfect center piece to start your build out with when you get there... you have the most expensive part already, it's all downhill from here







.


----------



## Dr Mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Nope I have an Asus card and there is clearly a big difference in temps between the stock bios at max voltage and the Cyclops 1.281v bios. I can run 1500-1520 game stable on cyclops and only about 1380 on the stock bios. On the cyclops bios I top out at about 66c on a G10 + H90, and the stock bios about 60c.


Thank you.

So there's definitely something wrong with my card.

--- Frequency target test : 1495 / 1753 memory ---

stock bios (TDP modded to 350W max) core at 1.237v (maxxed on EVGA PX) --> Valley benchmark OK --> 32-33° after 5mn

cyclope BIOS 1.31 / Max air BIOS / Cyclope 3 etc --> Valley Benchmark OK --> 32-33° for same water & ambient temp.

It should raises to 40° at least so I guess despite the fact that lmonitoring reports 1.275+ on core, it's 1.237v in reality.
That'd explain why I can't get higher with modded BIOS than with 1.237v

If someone has any clue about that.
Is it possible there's nothing else to do to go over 1.237v with that card?

Thanks


----------



## deadwidesmile

A tad off topic but if anyone is going under water, I really want to suggest Noctua NF-F12 PWM fans for your radiators. I always kind of thought it was a gimick to some degree with the Noctua's... it's not. Originally I went with Corsair SP120 quiet editions and idled at around 31c on GPU/CPU (600mm of radiator total), ambient of 22c. Swapped over to Noctua's due to a SP120 getting bearing "click". I idle at 25c now with the same ambient and a smidge quieter. Same fan RPM.

Very nice fans.


----------



## evoll88

Ordered my ek waterblocks/backplates but was wondering if there is any problems with the pads that come with the blocks?? Do people have trouble with them not making contact??


----------



## deadwidesmile

I didn't, Evoll88. But, I really, really, really followed the instructions to a T. And it took me probably 2 hours total time in swapping the card over to EK block/backplate. If you take your time and make sure everything's lined up correctly you should be fine.

I know a few users had some issues with them not making contact but I did not run into this.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> None have any. Shipping is insane from Aquacomputer's site to my location.
> The big question is *why you are using furmark* to test your GPUs instead of something that isn't horrible for them like Unigine Valley. Modern GPUs just downclock in furmark anyways.


^^ This. Tests nothing but the thermal solution. Nothing but a power virus.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doogk*
> 
> I think the red you see in the picture is the lighting from his case, not a thermal image.


Lol - nice call.








nah really - folks thought that was a thermal image? Some really hot fingers in the shot?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> *So there's definitely something wrong with my card.*
> 
> --- Frequency target test : 1495 / 1753 memory ---
> 
> stock bios (TDP modded to 350W max) core at 1.237v (maxxed on EVGA PX) --> Valley benchmark OK --> 32-33° after 5mn
> 
> cyclope BIOS 1.31 / Max air BIOS / Cyclope 3 etc --> Valley Benchmark OK --> 32-33° for same water & ambient temp.
> 
> It should raises to 40° at least so I guess despite the fact that lmonitoring reports 1.275+ on core, it's 1.237v in reality.
> That'd explain why I can't get higher with modded BIOS than with 1.237v
> 
> If someone has any clue about that.
> Is it possible there's nothing else to do to go over 1.237v with that card?
> 
> Thanks


Asus has not applied any voltage brake to their reference PCB. Can you detail exactly how you are flashing the card? And how have you verified that the modified bios is flashed?


----------



## dawn1980

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-FS-2990-B9

ACX cooler in stock


----------



## Dr Mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Asus has not applied any voltage brake to their reference PCB. Can you detail exactly how you are flashing the card? And how have you verified that the modified bios is flashed?


Hello,

1 - disabling the card
2 - dos command as admin
3 - nvflash -6 bios.rom (on the first time I flashed, I had to remove protection with "nvflash --protectoff")
4 - I have to enter "Y" 3 times because there is this warning message :



When I flash back to orignal Asus bios, there's no warning (have to enter "Y" twice before the flash)

5 - after flash success, I reactivate the card and reboot.

7 - GPU-Z gives me correct informations about manufacturer (EVGA for Sheyster's bioses or Nvidia for Cyclope's) and frequencies.
Also GPU-Z reads 1.276v.

Is there something wrong in flashing the bios that way?

EDIT : just flashed again to Cyclope 1.31v and this what I have with GPU-Z monitoring during Valley benchmark



1.275v and 28°C after 5mn (ambient temp 18°)
Should be at least 35-36.


----------



## jk80520

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dawn1980*
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-FS-2990-B9
> 
> ACX cooler in stock


Thanks, just ordered one and a backplate. Stock cooler is way too loud at 80%.


----------



## evoll88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> I didn't, Evoll88. But, I really, really, really followed the instructions to a T. And it took me probably 2 hours total time in swapping the card over to EK block/backplate. If you take your time and make sure everything's lined up correctly you should be fine.
> 
> I know a few users had some issues with them not making contact but I did not run into this.


Ok I will take my time and make sure I read/follow the directions closely and thanks for your reply. If for some reason they don't make contact would you use tim or have to get thicker pads? I have watercooled my last 4 cards and never had issues but I used xspc blocks.


----------



## SteezyTN

I've had my build complete for about a week now. I still haven't even played a single game yet. I feel like I wasted money on a second TX haha. Summers here, so time to use the crap out of them. Too bad I decided to take Summer school to finish some units before I apply for the nursing program.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evoll88*
> 
> Ok I will take my time and make sure I read/follow the directions closely and thanks for your reply. If for some reason they don't make contact would you use tim or have to get thicker pads? I have watercooled my last 4 cards and never had issues but I used xspc blocks.


Well, they recommend using some TIM anyways on the pads to verify contact. Apply a small amount on the pad. Then line up your holes and lower the block/backplate carefully onto the PCB. From there, lift directly up and inspect for contact. If you're missing a few, I would look to verify you used the appropriate thickness of pad in the right location. This step actually bit me in the @** once when I was doing my block. I had accidentally picked up a 0.5 instead of a 1.0. If there's still no contact, I would recommend A. getting some new pads in appropriate thickness or, B. perhaps doubling up on a thin pad. Other's can instruct you further out of their experience probably, heh. I can't guarantee option B. is the best solution or not.


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 1 - disabling the card
> 2 - dos command as admin
> 3 - nvflash -6 bios.rom (on the first time I flashed, I had to remove protection with "nvflash --protectoff")
> 4 - I have to enter "Y" 3 times because there is this warning message :
> 
> 
> 
> When I flash back to orignal Asus bios, there's no warning (have to enter "Y" twice before the flash)
> 
> 5 - after flash success, I reactivate the card and reboot.
> 
> 7 - GPU-Z gives me correct informations about manufacturer (EVGA for Sheyster's bioses or Nvidia for Cyclope's) and frequencies.
> Also GPU-Z reads 1.276v.
> 
> Is there something wrong in flashing the bios that way?
> 
> EDIT : just flashed again to Cyclope 1.31v and this what I have with GPU-Z monitoring during Valley benchmark
> 
> 
> 
> 1.275v and 28°C after 5mn (ambient temp 18°)
> Should be at least 35-36.


This all looks fine to me. I have ambient 24C in my room - and I don't hit over 40C under load ... no real difference between 1.255 or 1.274v... Just watch your back side of the cards....







I have fans on them.

JPMboy knows way more than me tho... I'm sure he can shed some light on it - but as far as temps go, this is about the same as me... with your ambient being 18C


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 1 - disabling the card
> 2 - dos command as admin
> 3 - nvflash -6 bios.rom (on the first time I flashed, I had to remove protection with "nvflash --protectoff")
> 4 - I have to enter "Y" 3 times because there is this warning message :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I flash back to orignal Asus bios, there's no warning (have to enter "Y" twice before the flash)
> 
> 5 - after flash success, I reactivate the card and reboot.
> 
> 7 - GPU-Z gives me correct informations about manufacturer (EVGA for Sheyster's bioses or Nvidia for Cyclope's) and frequencies.
> Also GPU-Z reads 1.276v.
> 
> Is there something wrong in flashing the bios that way?
> 
> EDIT : just flashed again to Cyclope 1.31v and this what I have with GPU-Z monitoring during Valley benchmark
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.275v and 28°C after 5mn (ambient temp 18°)
> Should be at least 35-36.


in the dos window shot posted you have Quotes around the bios name... that's not going to flash the named bios.

for a single card "in family" flash:

1) disable the driver for the card in Dev Manager
2) place the rom file in the certs-bypassed NVflash folder.
3) drag and drop the rom file onto the nvflash.exe icon
4) Y
5) enable driver
6) reboot

If you cross flash (bios version IDs are not identical or Vendor name is not identical:

1) as above
2) as above (and use a unique name for each rom file)
3 open cmnd window as admin
3a) type: nvflash --protectoff








4) type; nvflash -6 name.rom (where name.rom is the rom file name)
5) Y(s)
6) type; exit
7) enable driver
8) reboot.

TYhe fact that you are getting 1.274V is promising. Do not use the voltage slider in AB or PX. Only the Power limit slider. Your card should hit high 14's easy.

The 1.31V bioses will not run any higher than 1.274V; same as 1.281V bios.

try this one:

cyclops3.zip 150k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I've had my build complete for about a week now. I still haven't even played a single game yet. I feel like I wasted money on a second TX haha. Summers here, so time to use the crap out of them. Too bad I decided to take Summer school to finish some units before I apply for the nursing program.


lol- games or a profession...








nah - right decision!


----------



## Boyd

Ever since Crysis 3 was released, you look at reviews and they mostly mentioned the FPS and performance of different cards and how they perform playing the game, but they do not mention how really smooth and playable the game really is with different cards.

I previously had two 780s in SLI and Crysis 3 ran, and it ran well, however it wasnt smooth. instead it was choppy due to vram limit or such. I never managed to enjoy the game as I really wanted to. Playing a choppy game really threw a great player experience out the window.

This is my first time ever since I bought the game that I could sit down and really enjoy a lag free, choppy-free Crysis 3 and the game looks wonderful. I am so glad being an owner of a Titan X


----------



## BigMack70

I had two 780s in SLI and Crysis 3 was smooth as butter at both 1080p and 1440p maxed out with 2x SMAA...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyd*
> 
> Ever since Crysis 3 was released, you look at reviews and they mostly mentioned the FPS and performance of different cards and how they perform playing the game, but they do not mention how really smooth and playable the game really is with different cards.
> 
> I previously had two 780s in SLI and Crysis 3 ran, and it ran well, however it wasnt smooth. instead it was choppy due to vram limit or such. I never managed to enjoy the game as I really wanted to. Playing a choppy game really threw a great player experience out the window.
> 
> This is my first time ever since I bought the game that I could sit down and really enjoy a lag free, choppy-free Crysis 3 and the game looks wonderful. I am so glad being an owner of a Titan X


Really a great game... but IDK, I still Crysis 1 and 2 more.


----------



## ACMH-K

I apologize if this has been covered already, but, do I have to worry about active vs. passive adapters if I am going from 2 of the Dp's to DVI's? My gut says no, because they are both digital signals and VGA(analog) is so obsolete? Sorry if I just handed the bat to someone to keep beating the proverbial dead horse.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> in the dos window shot posted you have Quotes around the bios name... that's not going to flash the named bios.
> 
> for a single card "in family" flash:
> 
> 1) disable the driver for the card in Dev Manager
> 2) place the rom file in the certs-bypassed NVflash folder.
> 3) drag and drop the rom file onto the nvflash.exe icon
> 4) Y
> 5) enable driver
> 6) reboot
> 
> If you cross flash (bios version IDs are not identical or Vendor name is not identical:
> 
> 1) as above
> 2) as above (and use a unique name for each rom file)
> 3 open cmnd window as admin
> 3a) type: nvflash --protectoff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4) type; nvflash -6 name.rom (where name.rom is the rom file name)
> 5) Y(s)
> 6) type; exit
> 7) enable driver
> 8) reboot.
> 
> TYhe fact that you are getting 1.274V is promising. Do not use the voltage slider in AB or PX. Only the Power limit slider. Your card should hit high 14's easy.
> 
> The 1.31V bioses will not run any higher than 1.274V; same as 1.281V bios.
> 
> try this one:
> 
> cyclops3.zip 150k .zip file
> 
> lol- games or a profession...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nah - right decision!


Cyclops3 is the highest core voltage bios?


----------



## Goloith

Alright. So after testing Stock SC BIOS, 425W / 121% PT, and the Cyclops 3 I have some observations (I'm sure you guys already know):
(1) The EVGA SC BIOS is really nice, just lacks power and voltage.
(2) The 425 / 121% PT lacks voltage
(3) Cyclops 3 is nice, but holy hell the power consumption and heat. Also it seems like this has no GPU boost and voltage is constant at 1.2740. I take it was disabled to have a more consistent overclock using water cooling? My top GPU was around 83 C and started throttling back to 1375 MHz......which is worse than the other two BIOSs.

My question is, is there a Titan X BIOS that has GPU boost and a little more voltage than the 425w / 121% PT? Maybe 1.255 or 1.260 that isn't constant like the Cyclops.
?


----------



## lordkahless

I have two Evga Titan X cards on the way and I have read quite a few reviews and there seems to be some concern about the Vram exceeding 100C. Is this normal and well within tolerances? I read on another site, It might have been here that a backplate only provides about 2c to 3c cooling where as somebody in their forums stuck ramsinks on the back of the card and got a 23c cooling reduction. Any comments on this? Should I be worried? I would like to think I have decent airflow. My 980 SLI idles at 26C and gets up to 60C with 1450 core and 7400 vram. My case is a Coolermaster Haf-X. 200mm fan blowing on the side of the cards, 140mm fan blowing on the back of the cards, 140mm fan just above the top card exhausting


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Cyclops3 is the highest core voltage bios?


The max any bios can provide is 1.274V. Several run that high.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goloith*
> 
> Alright. So after testing Stock SC BIOS, 425W / 121% PT, and the Cyclops 3 I have some observations (I'm sure you guys already know):
> (1) The EVGA SC BIOS is really nice, just lacks power and voltage.
> (2) The 425 / 121% PT lacks voltage
> (3) Cyclops 3 is nice, but holy hell the power consumption and heat. Also it seems like this has no GPU boost and voltage is constant at 1.2740. I take it was disabled to have a more consistent overclock using water cooling? My top GPU was around 83 C and started throttling back to 1375 MHz......which is worse than the other two BIOSs.
> 
> My question is, is there a Titan X BIOS that has GPU boost and a little more voltage than the 425w / 121% PT? Maybe 1.255 or 1.260 that isn't constant like the Cyclops.
> ?


Eh - sorry, *cyclops3 or any bios which permits 1.274V at load is really not for air cooled cards.* 3 is boost enabled and clocks according to the combination of power limit set, load, AND temperature. Boost is set low, you can increase it with the clock offset in AB or PX
Maybe if you set a fan profile at >90% you might be able to run that voltage - IDK.
The stock bios is set to 1.281V for clock 74, but limited to 1.250V in the voltage table, so with the stock NV bios and PX voltage slider you should get at least 1.23-1.24V volts. Probably more than enough for well air cooled cards sandwiched in SLI. I think there's one posted that runs @ 1.25V? was it that folding bios?

anyway - I'm sure we (or you - it's easy) can downvolt one of the 1.281V bioses


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordkahless*
> 
> I have two Evga Titan X cards on the way and I have read quite a few reviews and there seems to be some concern about the Vram exceeding 100C. Is this normal and well within tolerances? I read on another site, It might have been here that a backplate only provides about 2c to 3c cooling where as somebody in their forums stuck ramsinks on the back of the card and got a 23c cooling reduction. Any comments on this? Should I be worried? I would like to think I have decent airflow. My 980 SLI idles at 26C and gets up to 60C with 1450 core and 7400 vram. My case is a Coolermaster Haf-X. 200mm fan blowing on the side of the cards, 140mm fan blowing on the back of the cards, 140mm fan just above the top card exhausting


Anything 100c + in my system i would not be comfortable with at all - simply its not going to help its longevity (which may not matter depending on how long you have the card). Should you be worried ? hard to say really . Minimum you should do is stick a fan over the backside area as it is - especially if you plan to overclock, that may be enough to knock temps down a bit. You're arrangement of existing fans sounds sufficient for the as is approach.

A backplate with active cooling , eg fan over it should give you a fairy good temperature drop on the ram i would think , it will also help the gpu core and vrm section a little also as there are thermal pads that contact those areas.

I think the backplate would be superior or equal to ramsinks if actively cooled for vram.

If you go the backplate route use quality thermal pads, eg Fuji 11w/mk or higher.


----------



## Goloith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> The max any bios can provide is 1.274V. Several run that high.
> Eh - sorry, *cyclops3 or any bios which permits 1.274V at load is really not for air cooled cards.* 3 is boost enabled and clocks according to the combination of power limit set, load, AND temperature. Boost is set low, you can increase it with the clock offset in AB or PX
> Maybe if you set a fan profile at >90% you might be able to run that voltage - IDK.
> The stock bios is set to 1.281V for clock 74, but limited to 1.250V in the voltage table, so with the stock NV bios and PX voltage slider you should get at least 1.23-1.24V volts. Probably more than enough for well air cooled cards sandwiched in SLI. I think there's one posted that runs @ 1.25V? was it that folding bios?
> 
> anyway - I'm sure we (or you - it's easy) can downvolt one of the 1.281V bioses


What setting are you using on the Cyclops BIOS? Core and Men CLK? Like I said, it felt like GPU boost was nonexistent. Also I'm using the 425w 1250mv 121% PT BIOS already. It just appears that at +112mv I'm topped out and can't keep my GPUs stable at 1404 MHz.


----------



## fliggopolis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jk80520*
> 
> Thanks, just ordered one and a backplate. Stock cooler is way too loud at 80%.


Would you mind reporting back once you receive it? I'm not enjoying the noise the stock cooler makes at ~75-80% and I'm not ready to make the jump to a full custom loop (Not to mention my curret case is terrible for water cooling). Looking at jumping on the ACX if there's a big difference with temps/noise vs the stock cooler.


----------



## jk80520

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fliggopolis*
> 
> Would you mind reporting back once you receive it? I'm not enjoying the noise the stock cooler makes at ~75-80% and I'm not ready to make the jump to a full custom loop (Not to mention my curret case is terrible for water cooling). Looking at jumping on the ACX if there's a big difference with temps/noise vs the stock cooler.


Yeah, I will. It should be here in 3 days. I just found out it comes with a backplate which is a nice added bonus. The EVGA rep said that it lowered temps from 83c to 70c. I'm closer to 70c with the stock cooler, but at 80-90%, so we will see I guess. I'm hoping it means I can run at 50% fan speed for a quieter system. My single Titan X is louder than my previous 780 SLI setup.


----------



## Goloith

Could one of you experienced bios modders take the 425W / 121% / 1.250v that's on the front page and mode it to have a base voltage of 1.255? Then I can dial it in by increasing the voltage if need be up to +112mv. I'm just a little short of voltage.


----------



## Ascendor81

I just got my second ASUS TITAN X.

I added the GTX 980 Hybrid to it, and it runs cool, in fact, its cooler than card on top by about 5c when in windows, since it has clocks down to like nothing. Max temp at loads is 55c-60c (if both GPU's stay at 99%).

The problem I am having is that I can hi 17K in Fire Strike with 1 Titan X using Cyclops BIOS, but my SLI setup HATES that BIOS. Then I tried the Evga SC 121% power bios, and really does not like any kind of OC to it. So.

I am stuck with "original" asus bios, and I can OC +225 core / +300 memory in PX with 110% power, and voltage slider all the way up. I am only reaching 22k in fire strike.

Single Titan X ASIC 69% (Cyclops BIOS 1.281V) - http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4832784

SLI Titan X ASIC 69%/63% (original BIOS) - http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4926591

Any ideas?


----------



## FireAroundTheBrim

Just purchased my Titan X from EVGA. I have thinking about water cooling it, but I have never used water cooling before. I have a Silverstone RV02, and I don't know if I could fit it is water cooling friendly.


----------



## lordkahless

Are the EVGA backplates as good as any? I think they come with some thermal pads


----------



## Manac0r

Don't suppose there is anywhere to get the ACX cooler in EU? eVGA doesn't ship to the UK from their US store, and not a peep of it on EU store


----------



## Greyson Travis

Just purchased 4 of those


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireAroundTheBrim*
> 
> Just purchased my Titan X from EVGA. I have thinking about water cooling it, but I have never used water cooling before. I have a Silverstone RV02, and I don't know if I could fit it is water cooling friendly.


Check out this link: http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/water-cooling/49127-ft02-rv02-3x180-build-idea.html

It shows the Silverstone RV02 with quite a beastly watercooling solution. You should be fine squeezing some waterblocks and radiators in that bad boy.
'

My philosophy is, if you can, do it. Go all the way with the watercooling. There's no regret when it comes to water cooling, honestly. The performance, aesthetic, and noise factors alone justify saving some money and getting yourself a full loop.


----------



## TK421

Joining you guys soon


----------



## one80

Just joined the club









Removed the stock cooler and fitted my trusty ole Thermalright Shaman - just to cut down on the noise.

Have only got it up to 1400mhz so far.

Are there any modified BIOS's I should look at?


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *one80*
> 
> Just joined the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Removed the stock cooler and fitted my trusty ole Thermalright Shaman - just to cut down on the noise.
> 
> Have only got it up to 1400mhz so far.
> 
> Are there any modified BIOS's I should look at?


cyclops


----------



## Greyson Travis

The Hybrid cooler does not effectively cool down the vram portion. Chips on air reaches a max of 83 which is still considered safe. But the vrams and the backplate could hit 100 easily.
Do consider cooling option for the vram and pcb area, else your ambient temp is high despite having low chip temperatures.


----------



## Goloith

Is there any Tutorials on using the Maxwell Bios Tweaker?


----------



## FireAroundTheBrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Check out this link: http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/water-cooling/49127-ft02-rv02-3x180-build-idea.html
> 
> It shows the Silverstone RV02 with quite a beastly watercooling solution. You should be fine squeezing some waterblocks and radiators in that bad boy.
> '
> 
> My philosophy is, if you can, do it. Go all the way with the watercooling. There's no regret when it comes to water cooling, honestly. The performance, aesthetic, and noise factors alone justify saving some money and getting yourself a full loop.


Thanks for the link.

This is what I have so for:


Spoiler: Water Cooling stuff



Titan X Backplate:
http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc-titan-x-backplate-black.html

Titan X:
http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc-titan-x-acetal-nickel.html

Resivoir/Pump:
http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-sbay-ddc-3-2-pwm-incl-pump.html

CPU:
http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-supremacy-evo-acetal-nickel-original-csq.html

Radiator:
http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-coolstream-we-360-dual.html

180mm Fan: x2
http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fan-180-pwm-500-900-rpm.html

10/13mm Compression fitting:
http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-acf-fitting-10-13mm-black.html

3/8" 1/2" Tubing:
http://www.ekwb.com/shop/tube-primochill-primoflextm-advanced-lrttm-12-7-9-5mm-bloodshed-red-retail-3m.html



EK was the only brand I was able to look at so far. Any improvements/suggestions are more than welcome.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greyson Travis*
> 
> The Hybrid cooler does not effectively cool down the vram portion. Chips on air reaches a max of 83 which is still considered safe. But the vrams and the backplate could hit 100 easily.
> Do consider cooling option for the vram and pcb area, else your ambient temp is high despite having low chip temperatures.


Um, the Hybrid cooler does infact cool the vram portion effectively as it uses the stock plate from the reference cooler with the reference blower fan running still. so the GPU is cooled by the hybrid cooler and the VRAM and VRM is cooled by the stock blower fan and plate.


----------



## ssgwright

anyone tried the pencil mod? I'm curious to see some results.


----------



## Greyson Travis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> Um, the Hybrid cooler does infact cool the vram portion effectively as it uses the stock plate from the reference cooler with the reference blower fan running still. so the GPU is cooled by the hybrid cooler and the VRAM and VRM is cooled by the stock blower fan and plate.


I beg to differ, it has been proven with the stock fan and base plate temps on the VRAM and PCB could hit 100+ degrees. It is not going to be that much better when the AIO addresses only the chip.


----------



## cyenz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greyson Travis*
> 
> I beg to differ, it has been proven with the stock fan and base plate temps on the VRAM and PCB could hit 100+ degrees. It is not going to be that much better when the AIO addresses only the chip.


I think that VRM\RAM temps will be lower with AIO since the GPU will spread less heat to the surrounding areas due to higher thermal dissipation from the AIO unit.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Msi Afterburner 4.1.1 now officially supports voltage control for Titan X.

http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/msi-afterburner-beta-download.html


----------



## Greyson Travis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyenz*
> 
> I think that VRM\RAM temps will be lower with AIO since the GPU will spread less heat to the surrounding areas due to higher thermal dissipation from the AIO unit.


I truly hope this is the case, will be getting both the ACX cooler and the AIO. Gonna measure with the temp gun without back plate on.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> Msi Afterburner 4.1.1 now officially supports voltage control for Titan X.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/msi-afterburner-beta-download.html


Finally!


----------



## Goloith

Question, for the EVGA SC 425W / 121% / 1.250v rom on the first page is the total voltage include the +112mv or is that in addition? I'm leaning towards included, but thought I'd double check.


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> anyone tried the pencil mod? I'm curious to see some results.


We are probably all waiting to see someone try this, I don't know if I want to remove my block to try this just yet, system is just running to well at the moment


----------



## cowie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> We are probably all waiting to see someone try this, I don't know if I want to remove my block to try this just yet, system is just running to well at the moment


and where is that mod at?
I will test it up down and sideways


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> and where is that mod at?
> I will test it up down and sideways


*http://overclocking.guide/nvidia-gtx-titan-x-volt-mod-pencil-vmod/*


----------



## tommi6o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evoll88*
> 
> Ok I will take my time and make sure I read/follow the directions closely and thanks for your reply. If for some reason they don't make contact would you use tim or have to get thicker pads? I have watercooled my last 4 cards and never had issues but I used xspc blocks.


I'm also having some problems with the vram thermal pads not making good contact with that backplate. Any tips to get better contact between the ram and the backplate. I'm using the thermal pads which came with that backplate.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommi6o*
> 
> I'm also having some problems with the vram thermal pads not making good contact with that backplate. Any tips to get better contact between the ram and the backplate. I'm using the thermal pads which came with that backplate.


Use some thermal paste to help aid the gap.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Could just get thicker pads.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireAroundTheBrim*
> 
> Just purchased my Titan X from EVGA. I have thinking about water cooling it, but I have never used water cooling before. I have a Silverstone RV02, and I don't know if I could fit it is water cooling friendly.


can always go external and then the water system is portable between rigs. I have 2 rigs with external pump/rad/rez configs. Easy to maintain also.








Doubt I'd ever stuff a w/c system in a box again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goloith*
> 
> Is there any Tutorials on using the Maxwell Bios Tweaker?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios/0_20
might be helpful.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> anyone tried the pencil mod? I'm curious to see some results.


oh man, would be a major PIA pulling the EK block and putting a universal block on... would need a free day or two.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> Msi Afterburner 4.1.1 now officially supports voltage control for Titan X.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/msi-afterburner-beta-download.html


Nice! thanks. +1


----------



## Boyd

Just purchased the ACX 2.0+ cooler, I know many have been waiting to see results before they do their own purchase so, as soon as I get it up and running I will give you before and after results comparing the reference cooler with the ACX 2.0+

Reason I purchased the ACX cooler is because I am not big towards custom watercooling and running a quite air-cooled powerful system is what I am aiming for


----------



## gavros777

I just bought me a second titan x. I'm thinking to put a 120mm noctua fan above the 2 cards to provide extra airflow to the back of the cards. I saw a video with linus on youtube where he had 120mm fans mounted on flexible motherboard mount stands like the one the spotcool uses. Anyone knows where i can find one like that?

Just found the video with linus


----------



## pathfindercod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyd*
> 
> Just purchased the ACX 2.0+ cooler, I know many have been waiting to see results before they do their own purchase so, as soon as I get it up and running I will give you before and after results comparing the reference cooler with the ACX 2.0+
> 
> Reason I purchased the ACX cooler is because I am not big towards custom watercooling and running a quite air-cooled powerful system is what I am aiming for


I ordered the ACX cooler for my cards. According to Jacob he saw a 11c drop on temps. I hope the same goes for everyone.


----------



## cowie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *http://overclocking.guide/nvidia-gtx-titan-x-volt-mod-pencil-vmod/*


thanks!!! rep kisses hugs weed coke beer whatever you want


----------



## gavros777

Is the method of flashing sli cards similar to single cards or do i need to specify a card?
One of my cards already has the cyclops3 bios and i'll be getting another card in the mail soon. Is it easier to flash both cards together again or just flash the second one alone?


----------



## lowgun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Is the method of flashing sli cards similar to single cards or do i need to specify a card?
> One of my cards already has the cyclops3 bios and i'll be getting another card in the mail soon. Is it easier to flash both cards together again or just flash the second one alone?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes here's step by step for sli:
> 
> 1) disable SLI
> 2) disable the display driver for each card
> 3) win8.1: open the nvflash folder, file>open cmnd prompt as admin
> win7: open the nvflash folder, right click,>open cmnd prompt here
> 4) type nvflash --list (pcie index)
> {add nvflash --protectoff for each card if necessary}
> 5) type nvflash -i0 --save {name.rom}
> 6) type nvflash -i1 -6 {new.rom}
> 7) type nvflash -i0 -6 {new.rom} (you can use the right arrow to repeat keystrokes stop at "1" and type "0" then continue rt-arrow)
> 8) exit
> 9) enable both display drivers (don't enable SLI yet)
> 10) reboot
> 11) enable sli
> 12) done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: the --protectoff command will prompt you for a pcie index, or include it in the command line.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowgun*


Thanks a lot for this guide +1!
There was another guide i had come across where you could just drag the rom file to the nvflash icon instead of opening cmd manually.
I guess that was good only for single cards.

Another thing, i'm planning testing the new card i'll be getting on its own first to make sure it works good and find its max oc etc. If i flash it then with the cyclops 3 bios alone and then add the older card that is already flashed with the cyclops 3 bios would i have to flash both cards again?


----------



## Ascendor81

Finally my second Asus Titan X came in.

I did not even test card to make sure its not DOA, just took it out of box and did it. I recommend testing before you punch the warranty sticker on the back side.










Added pull fans to radiators:


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireAroundTheBrim*
> 
> Thanks for the link.
> 
> This is what I have so for:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Water Cooling stuff
> 
> 
> 
> Titan X Backplate:
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc-titan-x-backplate-black.html
> 
> Titan X:
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc-titan-x-acetal-nickel.html
> 
> Resivoir/Pump:
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-sbay-ddc-3-2-pwm-incl-pump.html
> 
> CPU:
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-supremacy-evo-acetal-nickel-original-csq.html
> 
> Radiator:
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-coolstream-we-360-dual.html
> 
> 180mm Fan: x2
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fan-180-pwm-500-900-rpm.html
> 
> 10/13mm Compression fitting:
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-acf-fitting-10-13mm-black.html
> 
> 3/8" 1/2" Tubing:
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/tube-primochill-primoflextm-advanced-lrttm-12-7-9-5mm-bloodshed-red-retail-3m.html
> 
> 
> 
> EK was the only brand I was able to look at so far. Any improvements/suggestions are more than welcome.


Definitely a fantastic start. I'd look into possibly XSPC slim radiators for getting at least another 120mm of radiator. I think you'll definitely be fine with a single but I can almost guarantee you won't be satisfied









That's a huuuuge radiator. Really double check your space for clearance issues and start planning where and how you want to run your loop. This bit me in the butt a few times and I ended up with far too many fittings and not enough of a few others. Not to mention I had to do some cutting and fabricating to land my reservoir where I wanted it.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Thanks a lot for this guide +1!
> There was another guide i had come across where you could just drag the rom file to the nvflash icon instead of opening cmd manually.
> I guess that was good only for single cards.
> 
> Another thing, i'm planning testing the new card i'll be getting on its own first to make sure it works good and find its max oc etc. If i flash it then with the cyclops 3 bios alone and then add the older card that is already flashed with the cyclops 3 bios would i have to flash both cards again?


IF both are flashed with the same bios and you are satisfied with such bios no need to flash anymore. But if you need to flash and both cards are in the system no problem you can just flash again. cyclops bios is a bit high on voltage for air are you under water?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireAroundTheBrim*
> 
> Thanks for the link.
> 
> This is what I have so for:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Water Cooling stuff
> 
> 
> 
> Titan X Backplate:
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc-titan-x-backplate-black.html
> 
> Titan X:
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc-titan-x-acetal-nickel.html
> 
> Resivoir/Pump:
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-sbay-ddc-3-2-pwm-incl-pump.html
> 
> CPU:
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-supremacy-evo-acetal-nickel-original-csq.html
> 
> Radiator:
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-coolstream-we-360-dual.html
> 
> 180mm Fan: x2
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fan-180-pwm-500-900-rpm.html
> 
> 10/13mm Compression fitting:
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-acf-fitting-10-13mm-black.html
> 
> 3/8" 1/2" Tubing:
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/tube-primochill-primoflextm-advanced-lrttm-12-7-9-5mm-bloodshed-red-retail-3m.html
> 
> 
> 
> EK was the only brand I was able to look at so far. Any improvements/suggestions are more than welcome.


That is a good list. Are you sure your case can hold a dual 180 mm rad? It is a great choice of rad but just making sure it fits on your case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Definitely a fantastic start. I'd look into possibly XSPC slim radiators for getting at least another 120mm of radiator. I think you'll definitely be fine with a single but I can almost guarantee you won't be satisfied
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a huuuuge radiator. Really double check your space for clearance issues and start planning where and how you want to run your loop. This bit me in the butt a few times and I ended up with far too many fittings and not enough of a few others. Not to mention I had to do some cutting and fabricating to land my reservoir where I wanted it.


No need for more rad I think mate. that dual 180 mm rad have more area that 2x 240mm rad. Enough for cpu and gpu block. Even dual GPU and 1 cpu block would be fine.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> IF both are flashed with the same bios and you are satisfied with such bios no need to flash anymore. But if you need to flash and both cards are in the system no problem you can just flash again. cyclops bios is a bit high on voltage for air are you under water?


Thanks for the info!
Currently i'm using the arctic accelero xtreme iv and temps never go over 63c. With temps like that is it good to keep using the cyclops bios or there's more to it than just temps when using the cyclops bios?

When i get my second card i'll be forced to use the evga acx 2.0+ by the way which is not as good as the accelero cooler.


----------



## gavros777

By the way i bought this flexible sli bridge from evga
http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=401-MB-0033-01

Is that good to use for titan x sli?
Where you guys recommend plugging it in as each card has 2 slots on top.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> By the way i bought this flexible sli bridge from evga
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=401-MB-0033-01
> 
> Is that good to use for titan x sli?
> Where you guys recommend plugging it in as each card has 2 slots on top.


I've never had a problem with MSI, EVGA or Asus SLI bridges. I've never been lucky enough to use one of the hard light up style EVGA bridges though. Always wanted one. They never seem to have them in stock


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> IF both are flashed with the same bios and you are satisfied with such bios no need to flash anymore. But if you need to flash and both cards are in the system no problem you can just flash again. cyclops bios is a bit high on voltage for air are you under water?
> That is a good list. Are you sure your case can hold a dual 180 mm rad? It is a great choice of rad but just making sure it fits on your case.
> No need for more rad I think mate. that dual 180 mm rad have more area that 2x 240mm rad. Enough for cpu and gpu block. Even dual GPU and 1 cpu block would be fine.


Yeah, I know that the 140mm in my loop is really efficient at cooling in comparison to the 240mm. If only I could fit more 140mm fan based radiators I would swap out in a heart beat, heh.


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *http://overclocking.guide/nvidia-gtx-titan-x-volt-mod-pencil-vmod/*


ohhh yeah.. finally.. glad I got the ek shorties on them


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *http://overclocking.guide/nvidia-gtx-titan-x-volt-mod-pencil-vmod/*


For those doing this, for best results use a 2B or 4B pencil. I've done vdroop pencil mods in the past (been quite a while!), and those give the best results. Also recommend using a DMM and note down voltage after each pencil swipe for reference/sharing with others.


----------



## Sheyster

Sooo... I finally got a hold of a Hydrocopper BIOS...







- credit to @ciccoman ! Thank you.

I'll post up a zip file later containing the original GM200HC.rom BIOS and a GM200HC-425.rom BIOS.


----------



## DNMock

aside from slightly better benchmarks, is there much value to going from 1.27 to 1.3 volts for basic water cooled set-ups? Seems like with diminished returns kicking in that the clock increase would be nominal at best going pencil mod unless you a rocking a chiller.

Hoping i'm completely wrong, would love to be able to get up to 1600 mhz completely stable!

Looking forward to seeing the results


----------



## cowie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> For those doing this, for best results use a 2B or 4B pencil. I've done vdroop pencil mods in the past (been quite a while!), and those give the best results. Also recommend using a DMM and note down voltage after each pencil swipe for reference/sharing with others.


yes sir #2 or nothing I always say don't use the conductive pen unless you just like killing stuff or are crasy








6.52 will get you something like this in 3d 1.03ish 2d


6.0 ohm 1.40ish was alittle much for the cooling but was testing resister values to voltage that's all

but I will test the other one since it has a pot on it already and its too hot for this aio cooler on it

I am so freakin happi right now
\
don't know if its safe or helps with clocks but its fun


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowgun*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Thanks a lot for this guide +1!
> There was another guide i had come across where you could just drag the rom file to the nvflash icon instead of opening cmd manually.
> I guess that was good only for single cards.
> 
> Another thing, i'm planning testing the new card i'll be getting on its own first to make sure it works good and find its max oc etc. If i flash it then with the cyclops 3 bios alone and then add the older card that is already flashed with the cyclops 3 bios would i have to flash both cards again?


the sequence above has confused a few folks... here's a more clear set:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/8080_20#post_23938731


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> aside from slightly better benchmarks, is there much value to going from 1.27 to 1.3 volts for basic water cooled set-ups? Seems like with diminished returns kicking in that the clock increase would be nominal at best going pencil mod unless you a rocking a chiller.
> 
> Hoping i'm completely wrong, would love to be able to get up to 1600 mhz completely stable!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the results


really don't know how to have 1.3V actually applied to the core w/o a physical mod to the card... so no, no advantage if it's a bios setting only.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> For those doing this, for best results use a 2B or 4B pencil. I've done vdroop pencil mods in the past (been quite a while!), and those give the best results. Also recommend using a DMM and note down voltage after each pencil swipe for reference/sharing with others.


lol - I always used the really soft 1B leads.


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> yes sir #2 or nothing I always say don't use the conductive pen unless you just like killing stuff or are crasy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.52 will get you something like this in 3d 1.03ish 2d
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.0 ohm 1.40ish was alittle much for the cooling but was testing resister values to voltage that's all
> 
> but I will test the other one since it has a pot on it already and its too hot for this aio cooler on it
> 
> I am so freakin happi right now
> \
> don't know if its safe or helps with clocks but its fun


50k pot? Your readings are with it hooked up correct?

Yeah, I was thinking 1.35 will be the cut off for me until we know for sure. Definitely gonna rig a fan to blow under the plates with this.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the sequence above has confused a few folks... here's a more clear set:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/8080_20#post_23938731


That is so much better! i wish i could give you +3 for that!


----------



## johnadams

I'm hitting a wall with my card. I've tried stock bios, stock sc bios, and the 425w sc bios. Even if I apply +112mV, my max voltage is 1.218. It mostly sits at 1.180 or 1.199 though. It is 1.162 stock. I saw that someone else asked this question maybe 10 pages back, but got no response. I saw some people saying their max voltage on stock bios was something like 1.23. I'm just a little confused at this point. I'm using afterburner 4.1.1.


----------



## Ayahuasca

Guys got an issue here, was doing some 3dmark benching earlier when my system locked up. I restarted and now whenever a scene that needs rendering loads either a game or benchmark it locks up straight away.

After checking GPU-Z the card is maxing the voltage 1.274v and boosting to a crazy 1518mhz overclock on its own without any overclocking software installed.

Anyone had similar or know how to fix this?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ayahuasca*
> 
> Guys got an issue here, was doing some 3dmark benching earlier when my system locked up. I restarted and now whenever a scene that needs rendering loads either a game or benchmark it locks up straight away.
> 
> After checking GPU-Z the card is maxing the voltage 1.274v and boosting to a crazy 1518mhz overclock on its own without any overclocking software installed.
> 
> Anyone had similar or know how to fix this?


Are you using custom bios? did you flash your card? Remove drivers (do a a clean install). Remove precision X or AB too. Install everything back and see if is back to normal.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - I always used the really soft 1B leads.


1B works too. With 2B you'll have to swipe more, but it's more precise for fine tuning the resistance.


----------



## Ayahuasca

I'm using maxair bios, I've already removed OC software and reinstalled drivers but it's still doing it


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> That is so much better! i wish i could give you +3 for that!


lol - you're welcome.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ayahuasca*
> 
> Guys got an issue here, was doing some 3dmark benching earlier when my system locked up. I restarted and now whenever a scene that needs rendering loads either a game or benchmark it locks up straight away.
> 
> After checking GPU-Z the card is maxing the voltage 1.274v and boosting to a crazy 1518mhz overclock on its own without any overclocking software installed.
> 
> Anyone had similar or know how to fix this?


Which bios?
NV drivers are part of the clock/voltage control on Maxwell. Uninstall the drivers with DDU 15.2 then reinstall - should be fine. (although how were you benchmarking without any overclocking software installed.. stock clock benching?)

edit: as gabe said...


----------



## Ayahuasca

I uninstalled the OC software after this happened. It's like the max boost clock is stuck in the cards memory somehow and it tries to load that as soon as a game or benchmark scene starts then locks up.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ayahuasca*
> 
> I uninstalled the OC software after this happened. It's like the max boost clock is stuck in the cards memory somehow and it tries to load that as soon as a game or benchmark scene starts then locks up.


need a clean install of drivers...Something got stuck there. Clean install with DDU.


----------



## johnadams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ayahuasca*
> 
> I uninstalled the OC software after this happened. It's like the max boost clock is stuck in the cards memory somehow and it tries to load that as soon as a game or benchmark scene starts then locks up.


You just need to flash a stock bios back on it. Uninstalling the drivers doesn't get rid of the maxair bios you put on it.


----------



## Ayahuasca

The max air bios was working fine though before this I was running 1450mhz on the core with it...

Tried DDU and even installed a different driver version afterwards and it's still boosting to 1518mhz on its own and 1.274v...


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnadams*
> 
> You just need to flash a stock bios back on it. Uninstalling the drivers doesn't get rid of the maxair bios you put on it.


It's a driver issue.

1. Uninstall drivers with DDU (safe mode)

2. Remove all OC software

3. Reinstall driver

4. Reinstall new version of MSI AB.

5. Profit.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnadams*
> 
> You just need to flash a stock bios back on it. Uninstalling the drivers doesn't get rid of the maxair bios you put on it.


No...That is not the maxair normal behavior. Flashing bios will work because you will uninstall and re-install the drivers in the process but is is an additional step in a system that is already unstable . Maxair bios is not suppose to go to1.27 either if I recall correctly. First clean install of drivers with DDU and removing any trace of Px. If that does not work then a bios flash might be in order.


----------



## cowie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> 50k pot? Your readings are with it hooked up correct?
> 
> Yeah, I was thinking 1.35 will be the cut off for me until we know for sure. Definitely gonna rig a fan to blow under the plates with this.


no vr yet just pencil

I always just go .10 max at first
the hardware even if its a not so endowed in the power area can normally take it
Its kind of hot in my loft so I did not even run many tests yet....this is where I have fun... not scores not frames per second but just being able to fiddle around with it








like free download content for a gamer


----------



## johnadams

Jeez...suggest a method that is different than someone else would do it, and everyone jumps down my throat. Not saying you're wrong. Just suggested an alternative method by reflashing...


----------



## Ayahuasca

Flashing the SC425 bios seems to have solved it actually, is it possible the max air bios became corrupt?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnadams*
> 
> Jeez...suggest a method that is different than someone else would do it, and everyone jumps down my throat. Not saying you're wrong. Just suggested an alternative method by reflashing...


No Mate, not jumping down your throat chill out. But think on what you suggested to someone who already is experiencing a unstable system....Will you not agree that flashing a bios in a unstable system is a lot more riskier that the simple path of clean install with DDU in safe mode and most likely will solve the problem? If this does not solve then a re-flash is in order but simple to complex paths are usually a good way around PC problems...


----------



## lowgun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ayahuasca*
> 
> Flashing the SC425 bios seems to have solved it actually, is it possible the max air bios became corrupt?


The MAXAIR BIOS is designed to run that way. 1.274 and core at 1518MHz. Runs that way with no software adjustments.

Misunderstanding from personal experience


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowgun*
> 
> The MAXAIR BIOS is designed to run that way. 1.274 and core at 1518MHz. Runs that way with no software adjustments.


Maxair "specs":

- 350w TDP at 100%
- 425w max TDP at 121%
- Voltage max locked at 1.250v for any speed at 1342+ MHz - no changes needed in PX.
- No boost limit
- Default SC clocks (+127 to core)

It should not be locked at 1518. That's a glitch that's usually brought about by a bug in Precision X, or a driver issue.


----------



## Ayahuasca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowgun*
> 
> The MAXAIR BIOS is designed to run that way. 1.274 and core at 1518MHz. Runs that way with no software adjustments.


It definitely does not run that way lol.

It was fine before this crash happened then the card was stuck in a loop of trying to load 1.274v and a 1518mhz boost clock.

Before this it was locked at 1.255v which is what the maxair bios is locked at and I had a 1450mhz boost.

I have no idea how flashing a different bios has solved it but I'm just pleased it has, thought the card was fubared for a minute


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ....
> *flash commands for 2 card SLI with no PLX chip on the MB:*
> ...


What would be the procedure in my case of mobo *with PLX chip*? In fact my mobo has two PLX chips (Asus X99-E WS with 7 PCIe slots). Dual TiX SLI works perfectly, time to think about OC but now I see the PLX issue...


----------



## Artah

I heard that it's hardware locked at 1.2v


----------



## mistax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Maxair "specs":
> 
> - 350w TDP at 100%
> - 425w max TDP at 121%
> - Voltage max locked at 1.250v for any speed at 1342+ MHz - no changes needed in PX.
> - No boost limit
> - Default SC clocks (+127 to core)
> 
> It should not be locked at 1518. That's a glitch that's usually brought about by a bug in Precision X, or a driver issue.


Oh,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Maxair "specs":
> 
> - 350w TDP at 100%
> - 425w max TDP at 121%
> - Voltage max locked at 1.250v for any speed at 1342+ MHz - no changes needed in PX.
> - No boost limit
> - Default SC clocks (+127 to core)
> 
> It should not be locked at 1518. That's a glitch that's usually brought about by a bug in Precision X, or a driver issue.


I'm just goona assume that i shouldn't have to oc this way then right?

These are my setting
Power - 121%
Core - -12
Memory - +510
Which leaves my GPU clock @ - 1115, Memory @ 2008, and my boost displays as 1204, but on intensive games and heaven my boost goes to 1506.Seems alot more erratic compared to the stock bios boost

Since i ran into the same issue with 1518


----------



## lowgun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Maxair "specs":
> 
> - 350w TDP at 100%
> - 425w max TDP at 121%
> - Voltage max locked at 1.250v for any speed at 1342+ MHz - no changes needed in PX.
> - No boost limit
> - Default SC clocks (+127 to core)
> 
> It should not be locked at 1518. That's a glitch that's usually brought about by a bug in Precision X, or a driver issue.


That's my misunderstanding then. I thought someone had said that earlier, and mine worked that way if I didn't load PX or AB.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> Oh,
> I'm just goona assume that i shouldn't have to oc this way then right?
> 
> These are my setting
> Power - 121%
> Core - -12
> Memory - +510
> Which leaves my GPU clock @ - 1115, Memory @ 2008, and my boost displays as 1204, but on intensive games and heaven my boost goes to 1506.Seems alot more erratic compared to the stock bios boost
> 
> Since i ran into the same issue with 1518


You might want to try the full removal routine I told the other guy to do (steps 1-5), then use MSI AB to adjust settings after that.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> What would be the procedure in my case of mobo *with PLX chip*? In fact my mobo has two PLX chips (Asus X99-E WS with 7 PCIe slots). Dual TiX SLI works perfectly, time to think about OC but now I see the PLX issue...


No worries, the PLX is not an issue (I flashed og titans on a x79E-Ws.. too many times







)

after doing "nvflash --list" you will see all the pcie lane devices. PLX appears are a separate device (and actually will reject a flash if the NVflash version you use doe not bypass ALL checks - so use the certs bypassed version which requires manually disabling drivers in dev manager)

Note the pcie address for the cards and just flash with those index flags.

Or.. open nvflash, disable drivers and type: _nvflash --list_

post a snip of the window...


----------



## mistax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> You might want to try the full removal routine I told the other guy to do (steps 1-5), then use MSI AB to adjust settings after that.


I was browsing around and it seems like it was indeed overvolting? I turned it off and now i sit at 1.2550 and my speeds are normal =D


----------



## johnadams

Looks like the question got buried again. Anyone know why myself and a few others that have asked can't get past 1.218v on various bios (stock, sc, 425 sc, etc)?


----------



## mistax

After that quick fix.

My settings are now

Power - 121
Core - 210
Memory - 510

1337 core/2008 memory with boost to 1426, and max boost 1500


----------



## Ayahuasca

Someone else has just said they had the same problem as I did with the maxair bios, after a crash it sometimes can get stuck in a loop of just trying to load 1518mhz and 1.274v under load. Only way to fix it seems to be a reflash.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ayahuasca*
> 
> Someone else has just said they had the same problem as I did with the maxair bios, after a crash it sometimes can get stuck in a loop of just trying to load 1518mhz and 1.274v under load. Only way to fix it seems to be a reflash.


It's almost certainly the driver, not the BIOS flash itself. Just sayin'...

The driver can control core, voltage, etc. If that gets corrupted you're hosed. Also, bugs like the Overvoltage issue in PX make this issue more difficult to pinpoint.


----------



## Ayahuasca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> It's almost certainly the driver, not the BIOS flash itself. Just sayin'...


I uninstalled the driver and ran DDU, then shutdown and removed the power from the system so nothing was stuck in memory, then installed a different driver version to what I had before and the problem was still there. Reflashed the BIOS and it fixed it immediately...


----------



## gavros777

Just noticed on my motherboard asus p8z77 vlk i might be able to keep the accelero xtreme iv cooler on the second pcie slot and use the evga acx cooler on the titan x that will go on the first pcie slot.

What do you guys think about it?

Sli with 2 different coolers good/bad idea?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnadams*
> 
> Looks like the question got buried again. Anyone know why myself and a few others that have asked can't get past 1.218v on various bios (stock, sc, 425 sc, etc)?


Not sure mate...But you might consider a BIOS that does not need software (Px or AB) to get a good oc. I am assuming you are on air? one or two cards? cyclops bios is the best for OCing I have tested but it is a bit on the "too much" voltage side for air. If you want to try a tune down version of it and with a more aggressive fan profile here is one that will go to 1.23 v core and boost to 1430 mhz. Quite stable since that voltage can even get you further up but I think that is plenty.

GM200gab7cycFAN.txt 221k .txt file


edit - this is the one I use 24/7 but I am under water. Keep an eye on the fan profile and card temps to see if the fan profile match the need for you case/airflow to keep temps under check if you decide to use it.

edit 2- for those having trouble renaming the file. Use command prompt, locate the directory with the file and use rename GM200gab7cycFAN.txt GM200gab7cycFAN.rom. Should work...



ok in zip...

GM200gab7cycFAN.zip 150k .zip file


----------



## araujomarcelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Not sure mate...But you might consider a BIOS that does not need software (Px or AB) to get a good oc. I am assuming you are on air? one or two cards? *cyclops bios is the best for OCing I have tested but it is a bit on the "too much" voltage side for air.* If you want to try a tune down version of it and with a more aggressive fan profile here is one that will go to 1.23 v core and boost to 1430 mhz. Quite stable since that voltage can even get you further up but I think that is plenty.
> 
> GM200gab7cycFAN.txt 221k .txt file
> 
> 
> edit - this is the one I use 24/7 but I am under water. Keep an eye on the fan profile and card temps to see if the fan profile match the need for you case/airflow to keep temps under check if you decide to use it.


Would you recommend cyclops bios to a dual PSU, Quad Titan X, 6 rads, 31 fans watercooled setup? im getting 1.230000 v @1450MHz with stock bios and stable for benching but I would hope I could push it a bit harder or more stable since the temps are between 26 and 31 Cs


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *araujomarcelo*
> 
> Would you recommend cyclops bios to a dual PSU, Quad Titan X, 6 rads, 31 fans watercooled setup? im getting 1.230000 v @1450MHz with stock bios and stable for benching but I would hope I could push it a bit harder or more stable since the temps are between 26 and 31 Cs


You have room to spare on cooling and power side







Yeah, cyclops is a excellent bios. I think Jpmboy just posted a couple of days ago a modified version of it which is the one he uses and I used too for benchmark. It is in the Opening Post of the thread. If you don't mind using a bios that above ~1200-1300 will go to 1.27 v then this is the bios to use it.


----------



## johnadams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Not sure mate...But you might consider a BIOS that does not need software (Px or AB) to get a good oc. I am assuming you are on air? one or two cards? cyclops bios is the best for OCing I have tested but it is a bit on the "too much" voltage side for air. If you want to try a tune down version of it and with a more aggressive fan profile here is one that will go to 1.23 v core and boost to 1430 mhz. Quite stable since that voltage can even get you further up but I think that is plenty.
> 
> GM200gab7cycFAN.txt 221k .txt file
> 
> 
> edit - this is the one I use 24/7 but I am under water. Keep an eye on the fan profile and card temps to see if the fan profile match the need for you case/airflow to keep temps under check if you decide to use it.


I've tried a 1.274 bios to verify that I can get more than 1.218. I'm just asking if anyone knows WHY some cards are not able to push higher than 1.218 even when we have it set to much higher than that in afterburner or px with any of the stock or modded stock bios.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> really don't know how to have 1.3V actually applied to the core w/o a physical mod to the card... so no, no advantage if it's a bios setting only.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol - I always used the really soft 1B leads.


Sorry, should have specified, I was talking about the pencil mod to increase voltage to try and bump it up to 1.3 or more.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ayahuasca*
> 
> I uninstalled the driver and ran DDU, then shutdown and removed the power from the system so nothing was stuck in memory, then installed a different driver version to what I had before and the problem was still there. Reflashed the BIOS and it fixed it immediately...


Did you also uninstall PX and/or AB as well? You really have to uninstall everything related to card, including the OC utilities.


----------



## SteezyTN

So I officially have my two cards stable at 1442mhz using the stock SC bios (I flashed the SC bios from my SC card to my nonSC card). However, I would like to use DSR at 4K to see if it's really worth an upgrade over my 1440p monitor. How exactly should I set it up? What do I set the smoothness to in the nvidia control panel? The default is 33%. I would like it set to exactly what a 4K panel would look like if I were using it now.


----------



## Orthello

Ok re the pencil mod so instead of using the pencil you could wire a 50k Ohm variable trimpot across those points when the pencil connects ? it sounds like that works ?

Just making sure , when i can find several hours i might give it a go .


----------



## Ayahuasca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Did you also uninstall PX and/or AB as well? You really have to uninstall everything related to card, including the OC utilities.


I did yes, I'm pretty much certain it's a bug with the maxair bios now as another person has reported the same. Whether a crash triggers it I don't know as it was working fine before that.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Ok re the pencil mod so instead of using the pencil you could wire a 50k Ohm variable trimpot across those points when the pencil connects ? it sounds like that works ?
> 
> Just making sure , when i can find several hours i might give it a go .


Something like 20K-10K VR would be more preferred.
In the guide it says the stock resistance is 7.30KOhm & slight variation from that gives significant voltage boost.

So if with every turn on the 50K VR the resistance goes down by 1KOhm, then you might get a massive voltage increase & not enough fine grained control.

Also it is best to ask der8auer here
http://overclocking.guide/nvidia-gtx-titan-x-volt-mod-pencil-vmod/

Put a comment there, he'll answer it in a day or two.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Something like 20K-10K VR would be more preferred.
> In the guide it says the stock resistance is 7.30KOhm & slight variation from that gives significant voltage boost.
> 
> So if with every turn on the 50K VR the resistance goes down by 1KOhm, then you might get a massive voltage increase & not enough fine grained control.
> 
> Also it is best to ask der8auer here
> http://overclocking.guide/nvidia-gtx-titan-x-volt-mod-pencil-vmod/
> 
> Put a comment there, he'll answer it in a day or two.


Great info thanks +1 , i've asked der8auer specifically there about a 20k vr connected to the smd end points. Not like i can use a pencil with a WB over that area lol.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Great info thanks +1 , i've asked der8auer specifically there about a 20k vr connected to the smd end points. Not like i can use a pencil with a WB over that area lol.


No problem.
He will answer. He went out of his way to explain a Vmod to me. Dude's pretty helpful.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ayahuasca*
> 
> I did yes, I'm pretty much certain it's a bug with the maxair bios now as another person has reported the same. Whether a crash triggers it I don't know as it was working fine before that.


I just don't see how. The Maxair BIOS is basically just an EVGA SC BIOS slightly modded to lock voltage at 1.25 for boost of 1342 Mhz and above. TDP is modded just like the SC 425 BIOS. It really should not work any differently than the SC 425 BIOS as far as boosting up or down is concerned. The only thing you should NOT do with the Maxair BIOS is mess with the voltage slider. It handles that by itself. What you describe is like K-boost being stuck on, which can happen when software gets screwed up. It's best to not have PX boot up with Windows BTW, you can avoid some issues like this by manually running it.


----------



## Ayahuasca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I just don't see how. The Maxair BIOS is basically just an EVGA SC BIOS slightly modded to lock voltage at 1.25 for boost of 1342 Mhz and above. TDP is modded just like the SC 425 BIOS. It really should not work any differently than the SC 425 BIOS as far as boosting up or down is concerned. The only thing you should NOT do with the Maxair BIOS is mess with the voltage slider. It handles that by itself. What you describe is like K-boost being stuck on, which can happen when software gets screwed up. It's best to not have PX boot up with Windows BTW, you can avoid some issues like this by manually running it.


I'm just pleased reflashing the bios fixed it, I'm going to wait till I go water before flashing an increased voltage BIOS again though.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So I officially have my two cards stable at 1442mhz using the stock SC bios (I flashed the SC bios from my SC card to my nonSC card). However, I would like to use DSR at 4K to see if it's really worth an upgrade over my 1440p monitor. How exactly should I set it up? What do I set the smoothness to in the nvidia control panel? The default is 33%. I would like it set to exactly what a 4K panel would look like if I were using it now.


My sweet spot is 22. But, it's still not completely perfect 4K resolution. Close? Yes. Actual 4k? 'eh....


----------



## Goloith

CONFIRMED. This MAXAIR -1 BIOS is corrupt. Haven't had this rom on my computer ever. Boot up 3D Mark Firstrike and bamb 1518 out of the gate and then the drivers crashed.


----------



## cowie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Ok re the pencil mod so instead of using the pencil you could wire a 50k Ohm variable trimpot across those points when the pencil connects ? it sounds like that works ?
> 
> Just making sure , when i can find several hours i might give it a go .


I think a 10k to 20k would be better but not 100% sure of it I am setting a 20k for 15k and doing it later


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Sorry, should have specified, I was talking about the pencil mod to increase voltage to try and bump it up to 1.3 or more.


lol - in that case, my bad.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So I officially have my two cards stable at 1442mhz using the stock SC bios (I flashed the SC bios from my SC card to my nonSC card). However, I would like to use DSR at 4K to see if it's really worth an upgrade over my 1440p monitor. How exactly should I set it up? What do I set the smoothness to in the nvidia control panel? The default is 33%. I would like it set to exactly what a 4K panel would look like if I were using it now.


Problem is you can't see what a 4K panel would look like on a 1440P monitor. DSR (downsampling) can improve the pic quality if the monitor's pixel density is not saturated. The pixel density on any 4K/60 monitor is very high compared to any 1440P until you get to ~ 50% the size of the 4K monitor
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> No problem.
> He will answer. He went out of his way to explain a Vmod to me. Dude's pretty helpful.


Dude is extra helpful!









With a VR pot, wouldn't "one" want to pull the OEM resistor? Rhetorical for me since a pencil mod is as far as I'd be willing to go... really looking forward to benchmark-crush by Strong Island 1's FrankenTitanX


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Problem is you can't see what a 4K panel would look like on a 1440P monitor. DSR (downsampling) can improve the pic quality if the monitor's pixel density is not saturated. The pixel density on any 4K/60 monitor is very high compared to any 1440P until you get to ~ 50% the size of the 4K monitor


That I understand. I just wanted to know if my Titan X's could stand playable FPS at 4K. With DSR, it should give me an understanding of how well the TX's can handle 4K. I miss worded my post.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> That I understand. I just wanted to know if my Titan X's could stand playable FPS at 4K. With DSR, it should give me an understanding of how well the TX's can handle 4K. I miss worded my post.


If I understand (now): you can gauge that by running fire strike extreme vs fire strike ultra looking at the FPS in the different sub-tests. You can also just set Heaven 4.0 to 4K and run it on your 1440P monitor, DSR will approximate the FPS difference. But frankly, it's hard to "mimick" exactly how a 4k/60 panel would look/perform. I will tell you that 4k/60 is absolutely spectacular.. but it is 60Hz.


----------



## mistax

I wonder if it's just over volting by default? Since I reflash and reinstalled. The only way i could get the maxair to stick too 1.255 was if i check overvolt on and off and then apply it in Precision X. With no software installed and only gpu-z open and running heaven it would instantly boost to 1518 and 1.274


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> I wonder if it's just over volting by default? Since I reflash and reinstalled. The only way i could get the maxair to stick too 1.255 was if i check overvolt on and off and then apply it in Precision X. With no software installed and only gpu-z open and running heaven it would instantly boost to 1518 and 1.274


are you looking for a bios with a 1.250V limit with 400W power? (although with that voltage 325-350 would be plenty)


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> If I understand (now): you can gauge that by running fire strike extreme vs fire strike ultra looking at the FPS in the different sub-tests. You can also just set Heaven 4.0 to 4K and run it on your 1440P monitor, DSR will approximate the FPS difference. But frankly, it's hard to "mimick" exactly how a 4k/60 panel would look/perform. I will tell you that 4k/60 is absolutely spectacular.. but it is 60Hz.


So would I be better of going 1440p and 144hz? Wait until IPS ones are released. I might just jump on the swift


----------



## craftyhack

JayzTwoCents has a 3 way Titan X review up, with quite a few benchmarks, including temps, productivity, along with maybe 10 or so game benchmarks, at 1080p, 1440p, and 4K. He says his 5960X is his bottleneck, that's crazy!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So would I be better of going 1440p and 144hz? Wait until IPS ones are released. I might just jump on the swift


depends on your preference. Some guys can't stand anything less that 120Hz. 4k/>60Hz is a ways off yet. It's not so much the panel tech. My, now 2-year old 4K 50" is 120Hz native, but no way to get that signal to it, and it's transcoder wouldn't know what to do with it. My Samsung 40/60Hz is really smooth in any setting - but 60Hz is okay with me.
The swift is addicting - get it and I'm sure you'll love the refresh rate.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ayahuasca*
> 
> I'm just pleased reflashing the bios fixed it, I'm going to wait till I go water before flashing an increased voltage BIOS again though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goloith*
> 
> CONFIRMED. This MAXAIR -1 BIOS is corrupt. Haven't had this rom on my computer ever. Boot up 3D Mark Firstrike and bamb 1518 out of the gate and then the drivers crashed.


Ok, you guys have convinced me to retest it. I typically just use the SC 425 BIOS.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Dude is extra helpful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a VR pot, wouldn't "one" want to pull the OEM resistor? Rhetorical for me since a pencil mod is as far as I'd be willing to go... really looking forward to benchmark-crush by Strong Island 1's FrankenTitanX


Yup. He is a pretty awesome guy.

While I am no EE,

From what I understand when we solder an additional VR, there are 2 possible scenarios

1) We simply create a connection that _bypasses_ the onboard resistor.

2) We create a parallel connection between the source and the output. Wherein varying the resistance of the second resistor that we added, will help us vary the resistance of the complete circuit, hence change the Voltage.

While these are my own personal "*conjectures*" based on my knowledge of electrical physics, I don't think anything else is possible. And to me, the 2nd Scenario seems the most likely,

I had a chat with Strongisland1 where I told him to wait till release if 980Ti, before he does the mod. He was probably gonna hold off to see what the 980Ti brings to the table. But since the leaks suggest gimped cores in addition to less VRAM, he might go ahead & do it. I don't know.









The only way the 980Ti can be faster than the TitanX is if it can get around a 200Mhz Clockspeed lead on TitanX at all times.

*Edit:-* And I was right


----------



## mistax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Ok, you guys have convinced me to retest it. I use the SC 425 BIOS myself.


So my fix to this with out reflashing was checking and unchecking overvolt on Precision X. A clean install with no afterburner or PX and running heaven would default to 1518 and 1.274. So i'm just assuming overvolt was on by accident?


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> So my fix to this with out reflashing was checking and unchecking overvolt on Precision X. A clean install with no afterburner or PX and running heaven would default to 1518 and 1.274. So i'm just assuming overvolt was on by accident?


Yeah, you can disable it and save to a profile to hopefully prevent it from happening again.

Finally got my Witcher code. hah


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Ok, you guys have convinced me to retest it. I typically just use the SC 425 BIOS.


One thing that perhaps will prevent this odd behavior is to change all the sliders above clk60 to cap them at the maximum 1.25? I known is fixed at the beginning of the voltage table but I also noticed this weird behavior previously in a BIOS I tweaked and forgot one slider between clk 67 - clk73 at an higher voltage that the cap I wanted by mistake. Once that was slid back this abnormal behavior stopped in my bios. Might be this Sheyster. And come to think off I think it happens to me too 2 months ago while I was testing the max air bios but I switched so fast between so many bios then that I forgot to give you a heads up...Except in my case it didn't freeze anything it would just go to 1.27 v instead of 1.25 and I thought that was odd. My bad for not letting you known before...


----------



## fwdkiller

You guys are brave souls trying modded bios on a 1000$ card , is bios a great risk for warranty loss?.


----------



## Ascendor81

In SLI, all of these BIOS mods are giving me trouble. Once I reboot, Windows was not willing to recognize the video cards, and most of the time, I would get green squares all over the screen 10 seconds after reboot and system would hang. I have to stick with Stock.

If I post Original ASUS BIOS GM200, could someone edit it to only change voltage? I would like 1.281V, to pull more juice. The temps do not break 51c at max load on both cards, so its not the heat I am concerned about.

I did make it pretty far in the top 30 list though with the Stock BIOS:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1518806/fire-strike-ultra-top-30/1070#post_23959933


----------



## gavros777

Can someone awesome educate me by answering this question.

"Is it good/bad idea to have the acx 2.0+ and accelero xtreme iv coolers in sli?"

The answer could save me from a lot of work and back pain!


----------



## SteezyTN

Hey all. I have finally finished my Build log. Check it out









http://www.overclock.net/t/1549076/build-log-evga-titan-x-sli-4770k-xspc-primochill-petg-hard-tubing-revolver-corsair-750d


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jscheema*
> 
> In SLI, all of these BIOS mods are giving me trouble. Once I reboot, Windows was not willing to recognize the video cards, and most of the time, I would get green squares all over the screen 10 seconds after reboot and system would hang. I have to stick with Stock.
> 
> If I post Original ASUS BIOS GM200, could someone edit it to only change voltage? I would like 1.281V, to pull more juice. The temps do not break 51c at max load on both cards, so its not the heat I am concerned about.
> 
> I did make it pretty far in the top 30 list though with the Stock BIOS:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1518806/fire-strike-ultra-top-30/1070#post_23959933


hmmm.. exactly what commands did you use to flash "all of these bios mods"?


----------



## Ascendor81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> hmmm.. exactly what commands did you use to flash "all of these bios mods"?


I used:

disabled SLI
disabled cards

nvflash -i0 -6 rom.rom
nvflash -i1 -6 rom.rom

enabled cards
reboot
enabled SLI

Everything works, had to reinstall nvidia drivers.

Next reboot, problems start. green squares after 10 seconds, and freeze. If i quickly go to system properties, within the 10 seconds, and disable the second card, no green squares, but still both cards are not detected as nvidia cards.

Then I just re-flash bios, rinse, and repeat.

Stock BIOS... no issues at all!


----------



## Dr Mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> in the dos window shot posted you have Quotes around the bios name... that's not going to flash the named bios.
> 
> for a single card "in family" flash:
> 
> 1) disable the driver for the card in Dev Manager
> 2) place the rom file in the certs-bypassed NVflash folder.
> 3) drag and drop the rom file onto the nvflash.exe icon
> 4) Y
> 5) enable driver
> 6) reboot
> 
> If you cross flash (bios version IDs are not identical or Vendor name is not identical:
> 
> 1) as above
> 2) as above (and use a unique name for each rom file)
> 3 open cmnd window as admin
> 3a) type: nvflash --protectoff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4) type; nvflash -6 name.rom (where name.rom is the rom file name)
> 5) Y(s)
> 6) type; exit
> 7) enable driver
> 8) reboot.
> 
> TYhe fact that you are getting 1.274V is promising. Do not use the voltage slider in AB or PX. Only the Power limit slider. Your card should hit high 14's easy.
> 
> The 1.31V bioses will not run any higher than 1.274V; same as 1.281V bios.
> 
> :


Thank you for your help, very much appreciated









Do you mean that my flashing method is incorrect? (reading the informations in the DOS window)

I tried again and again following step by step your flash method but unfortunately, the end result is always the same. I can't go further than what I can get with 1.237v.
Is it possible to make a BIOS allowing to set the voltage with MSI AB instead of locked 1.25 / 1.28 or 1.31?
That way, I could really see that with a X frequency at 1.175, GPU power raises with voltage to max.
Quote:


> The 1.31V bioses will not run any higher than 1.274V; same as 1.281V bios.


I'm not sure to understand, are you refering to the voltage reading by monitoring software or 1.274v is the absolute max with modded bios as it can be checked wit digital multimeter?

I played Witcher 3 maxxed out (1440p) for 2 hours (max temp' 38°) and no crash with 1484/2000. Is Witcher 3 a good game for stability test?


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Can someone awesome educate me by answering this question.
> 
> "Is it good/bad idea to have the acx 2.0+ and accelero xtreme iv coolers in sli?"
> 
> The answer could save me from a lot of work and back pain!


Other than looking really odd, as long as you have room for both it wont hurt hanthing. Would look much better if the matched though


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> One thing that perhaps will prevent this odd behavior is to change all the sliders above clk60 to cap them at the maximum 1.25? I known is fixed at the beginning of the voltage table but I also noticed this weird behavior previously in a BIOS I tweaked and forgot one slider between clk 67 - clk73 at an higher voltage that the cap I wanted by mistake. Once that was slid back this abnormal behavior stopped in my bios. Might be this Sheyster. And come to think off I think it happens to me too 2 months ago while I was testing the max air bios but I switched so fast between so many bios then that I forgot to give you a heads up...Except in my case it didn't freeze anything it would just go to 1.27 v instead of 1.25 and I thought that was odd. My bad for not letting you known before...


I've confirmed it. The fix is to press the default/reset button in PX/AB, or to uncheck overvoltage in PX. As another poster suggested simply loading a profile at startup would probably also work.

Rather than fix it, I'll probably just re-introduce the Maxair BIOS based on the Hydrocopper BIOS in a day or two.









*HC 425 BIOS* incoming in a few minutes!


----------



## Sheyster

@szeged - Please add this to the OP.









The ZIP file attached contains the following two BIOS ROM images:

- Standard EVGA Hydrocopper BIOS - GM200HC.ROM

+152 MHz to core
More aggressive boost table over the SC BIOS - 74x boost multi = 1544 MHz

*- Modded HC 425 BIOS - GM200HC-425.ROM*

+152 MHz to core
More aggressive boost table over the SC BIOS - 74x boost multi = 1544 MHz
*350w default power target, up to 425w (+121% on the slider)*

This BIOS boosted to 1353 on my card without touching a thing:



GM200HC.zip 301k .zip file


----------



## Feyris

Backplates worth the 25 bucks for single card setups? considering it even with amazons long wait time but by time i can order may be IS, if it does not help much at all or is useless ill put towards something else


----------



## Goloith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> @szeged - Please add this to the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ZIP file attached contains the following two BIOS ROM images:
> 
> - Standard EVGA Hydrocopper BIOS - GM200HC.ROM
> 
> +152 MHz to core
> More aggressive boost table over the SC BIOS - 74x boost multi = 1544 MHz
> 
> *- Modded HC 425 BIOS - GM200HC-425.ROM*
> 
> +152 MHz to core
> More aggressive boost table over the SC BIOS - 74x boost multi = 1544 MHz
> *350w default power target, up to 425w (+121% on the slider)*
> 
> This BIOS boosted to 1353 on my card without touching a thing:
> 
> 
> 
> GM200HC.zip 301k .zip file


What's the voltage? Is it locked at 1.255v or is it variable like a stock bios? Also does this BIOS need to be reset to default before use?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goloith*
> 
> What's the voltage? Is it locked at 1.255v or is it variable like a stock bios?


Voltage is exactly the same as the stock HC BIOS. I'll work on a Maxair 1.25v version and also a 1.281v version for those on water.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goloith*
> 
> Also does this BIOS need to be reset to default before use?


Nope, it loads up just like the SC and HC default BIOS.


----------



## Goloith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Voltage is exactly the same as the stock HC BIOS. I'll work on a Maxair 1.25v version and also a 1.281v version for those on water.


Nice,

Would it be possible to just increase the stock voltage limit a little higher? The reason I ask is that I'm usually having some stability issues at 1404 + 2000 on memory with the SC 425w 121%PT that's on the front page (its bundled with 3 other BIOSes in the zip). Also the heat can start eating away at my gains.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jscheema*
> 
> I used:
> 
> disabled SLI
> disabled cards
> 
> nvflash -i0 -6 rom.rom
> nvflash -i1 -6 rom.rom
> 
> enabled cards
> reboot
> enabled SLI
> 
> Everything works, had to reinstall nvidia drivers.
> 
> Next reboot, problems start. green squares after 10 seconds, and freeze. If i quickly go to system properties, within the 10 seconds, and disable the second card, no green squares, but still both cards are not detected as nvidia cards.
> 
> Then I just re-flash bios, rinse, and repeat.
> 
> Stock BIOS... no issues at all!


Command sequence looks fine.







Voltage is not locked in cyclops -family bioses. .. it changes dynamically with clocks and load. I believe Sheyster's bios(es) have the slider enabled... but the point is that the voltage in cyclops3 (and don't blame Cyclops!) is not static. If you do not want to use a bios with that much voltage, choose one of the Air bioses. Or just use the EVGA SC bios (1,.25V) and raise the power limit (and TDP)... I think that is what @Sheyster's 425W bios is.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> Thank you for your help, very much appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean that my flashing method is incorrect? (reading the informations in the DOS window)
> 
> I tried again and again following step by step your flash method but unfortunately, the end result is always the same. I can't go further than what I can get with 1.237v.
> Is it possible to make a BIOS allowing to set the voltage with *MSI AB instead of locked 1.25 / 1.28 or 1.31*?
> That way, I could really see that with a X frequency at 1.175, GPU power raises with voltage to max.
> *I'm not sure to understand, are you refering to the voltage reading by monitoring software or 1.274v is the absolute max with modded bios as it can be checked wit digital multimeter*?
> 
> I played Witcher 3 maxxed out (1440p) for 2 hours (max temp' 38°) and no crash with 1484/2000. Is Witcher 3 a good game for stability test?


Something is not right. Does your MB have a PCIE Aux power connector? And is it connected to your PSU?
yes, in the window you posted you have quotation marks around the bios name - this will not flash the bios with that name (especially since "" "" are special characters in DOS.

And Yes, the max voltage (without a physical mod) that th core can receive from the buck controller is 1.274V as reported by gpuZ or any other monitoring utility. Opt33 measured this directly off the back of the card.


----------



## Phillychuck

Got a TITAN X coming in tomorrow, do I need to clean uninstall nvidia driver from a 780ti or are they close enough to just swap?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phillychuck*
> 
> Got a TITAN X coming in tomorrow, do I need to clean uninstall nvidia driver from a 780ti or are they close enough to just swap?


always best to do a clean install (and same for AB or PX)


----------



## steadly2004

Got my personal best with the titan X, bios in OP. GPU at 1504mhz.
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4934012
graphics 10137 and total 9605 on firestrike extreme.

Well... not as high as my 980 SLI score, but best with the Titan X


----------



## Ascendor81

I searched the forums and someone edited the Asus Titan X BIOS for 121% power limit. Using it, works great... nice result too:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7120971


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jscheema*
> 
> I searched the forums and someone edited the Asus Titan X BIOS for 121% power limit. Using it, works great... nice result too:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7120971


Oooohh! Nice.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Other than looking really odd, as long as you have room for both it wont hurt hanthing. Would look much better if the matched though


Thank you so much!
I actually bought 2 acx 2.0+ coolers but just realized i might be able to keep the accelero xtreme iv.
The only reason i would like to keep the accelero on one of my titans is cause it's 7c cooler than the acx 2.0+ under full load and also takes care of the heat on the back of the card which is very important to many people with this card.

My only worry is that i found a thread in the evga forums where they mentioned a problem when someone did an sli on the 780gtx and used a reference cooler on one and the acx on the other. They said the pcb was bigger on one of those cards. I just wanted to make sure i wont run into any similar unexpected problems in my situation.


----------



## FireAroundTheBrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Definitely a fantastic start. I'd look into possibly XSPC slim radiators for getting at least another 120mm of radiator. I think you'll definitely be fine with a single but I can almost guarantee you won't be satisfied
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a huuuuge radiator. Really double check your space for clearance issues and start planning where and how you want to run your loop. This bit me in the butt a few times and I ended up with far too many fittings and not enough of a few others. Not to mention I had to do some cutting and fabricating to land my reservoir where I wanted it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> That is a good list. Are you sure your case can hold a dual 180 mm rad? It is a great choice of rad but just making sure it fits on your case.


With sleeping on it for the last few days, I think I will go to water cooling once I upgrade my 2600k.


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jscheema*
> 
> In SLI, all of these BIOS mods are giving me trouble. Once I reboot, Windows was not willing to recognize the video cards, and most of the time, I would get green squares all over the screen 10 seconds after reboot and system would hang. I have to stick with Stock.
> 
> If I post Original ASUS BIOS GM200, could someone edit it to only change voltage? I would like 1.281V, to pull more juice. The temps do not break 51c at max load on both cards, so its not the heat I am concerned about.
> 
> I did make it pretty far in the top 30 list though with the Stock BIOS:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1518806/fire-strike-ultra-top-30/1070#post_23959933


http://www.overclock.net/t/1467851/nvidia-maxwell-kepler-bios-editing-thread-gtx-2xx-to-9xx-now-supported/1960_70#post_23749994


----------



## DarkIdeals

Well, finally got around to playing some games after finishing my Caselabs SMA8, I7 4820K, 2 x SLI GTX TITAN X full water cooled EK Waterblock system. Using an XSPC EX480 rad, an EK XTC 420 rad, and a Black Ice GTX 360 rad; with three corsair sp120 quiets on the Black Ice GTX 360, one SP120 quiet on the XSPC 480 rad, and a single 200mm NZXT 900rpm fan I lay on top of the EK XTC 420 rad since I haven't bought the remaining 3 SP120's and the four 140mm fans for the rest of the rad space. Getting CPU temps of 35 - 40C under load at 4.3Ghz on the 4820K; just bumped up to 4.5Ghz but haven't tested temps yet; GPU temps are 29C idle on both cards, goes up to 34-35C under load at first, after gaming for long periods it hits a peak with one card at 39C and the other at 44-45C max; typically it sticks to 42-43C at most though.

Playing The Witcher 3 at 1440p on my ROG Swift monitor with all max settings + Hairworks/HBAO+ etc.. and all post processing etc.. and the new 3DFX ENB preset i'm getting on average 80-85fps inside buildings or less demanding outside areas, dipping to 70-75 in the super demanding places. Lowest I've ever seen it go is 68-69ish; stays at ~80fps 90% of the time though. So SLI TITAN X's is more than enough for FULL on maxed 1440p witcher with texture/weather mods + ENB. Haven't tried 4K yet, will do soon







If anyone wants to know 5K etc.. or other non-mainstream resolution results etc.. just hit me up.

Here's my build log, haven't updated it since I purchased the TITAN X's though,

http://www.overclock.net/t/1535848/disparity-water-cooled-caselabs-sma8-gtx-titan-x-sli-rivbe-i7-build-log

I need a new camera; but i'm kind of interested in the new WD Black 2 Dual Drive 120GB SSD + 1TB HDD that's out, so I might put a new webcam on hold as having a 120GB SSD and a 1TB WD Black drive all in a single sexy 2.5" black and gold HDD casing sounds very nice. Might actually Velcro it to the inside of my SMA8 instead of using the backside 2.5" mounts to show it off; real nice looking drive, and it's not a hybrid SSHHD thing, just two drives in one box


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> @szeged - Please add this to the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ZIP file attached contains the following two BIOS ROM images:
> 
> - Standard EVGA Hydrocopper BIOS - GM200HC.ROM
> 
> +152 MHz to core
> More aggressive boost table over the SC BIOS - 74x boost multi = 1544 MHz
> 
> *- Modded HC 425 BIOS - GM200HC-425.ROM*
> 
> +152 MHz to core
> More aggressive boost table over the SC BIOS - 74x boost multi = 1544 MHz
> *350w default power target, up to 425w (+121% on the slider)*
> 
> This BIOS boosted to 1353 on my card without touching a thing:
> 
> 
> 
> GM200HC.zip 301k .zip file


added to OP


----------



## Ayahuasca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> @szeged - Please add this to the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ZIP file attached contains the following two BIOS ROM images:
> 
> - Standard EVGA Hydrocopper BIOS - GM200HC.ROM
> 
> +152 MHz to core
> More aggressive boost table over the SC BIOS - 74x boost multi = 1544 MHz
> 
> *- Modded HC 425 BIOS - GM200HC-425.ROM*
> 
> +152 MHz to core
> More aggressive boost table over the SC BIOS - 74x boost multi = 1544 MHz
> *350w default power target, up to 425w (+121% on the slider)*
> 
> This BIOS boosted to 1353 on my card without touching a thing:
> 
> 
> 
> GM200HC.zip 301k .zip file


Thanks for this quick fix, it's appreciated


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Well this is interesting, the first Titan X with a hybrid cooler:-

http://videocardz.com/55725/zotac-announces-geforce-gtx-titan-x-with-arctic-storm-cooling


----------



## TwinParadox

It would be nice having the arctic-storm bios version to do compares.


----------



## FireAroundTheBrim

Has anyone used the acx cooler from evga?


----------



## TK421

so people, how to take off shroud and heatsink?


----------



## ssgwright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> so people, how to take off shroud and heatsink?


huh?


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> huh?


How do I

1. take off the heatsink inside
2. take off the shroud: http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/8310#post_23947615

just came


----------



## doogk

^ so excited, still in underwear


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doogk*
> 
> ^ so excited, still in underwear


was packing for class and usps came knocking

went outside shirtless and grabbed the titan lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Well this is interesting, the first Titan X with a hybrid cooler:-
> 
> http://videocardz.com/55725/zotac-announces-geforce-gtx-titan-x-with-arctic-storm-cooling


I really want to see a custom PCB with an EVBOT port ... or a Strix TX! PLEASE !!


----------



## doogk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> was packing for class and usps came knocking
> 
> went outside shirtless and grabbed the titan lol


I would have did the same thing....and then skipped class


----------



## RedM00N

So this pencil mod. Interested in trying it out for folding purposes now that my cards run alot cooler thanks to the new a/c.

Specifically how do we pencil across the resistor? Is it basically from silver connection to silver connection, which also covers the black part?


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> So this pencil mod. Interested in trying it out for folding purposes now that my cards run alot cooler thanks to the new a/c.
> 
> Specifically how do we pencil across the resistor? Is it basically from silver connection to silver connection, which also covers the black part?


You got it, just draw across it. Easier than it sounds as it is about the same size as the pencil tip.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> so people, how to take off shroud and heatsink?


I just removed all the screws on the back.. and there are two on the side of the input panel.. didn't mess with taking off the fan shroud first.

Any results from overvolting? I figure I will switch my series bridge to a parallel, so I am waiting on that first.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> so people, how to take off shroud and heatsink?


Undo all the screws on the other side from the shroud, and the two screws in the photo:


----------



## RedM00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> You got it, just draw across it. Easier than it sounds as it is about the same size as the pencil tip.


Cool. Though I realized I need to take the whole topside off to do this








Lets hope I still have thermal paste lying around.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I really want to see a custom PCB with an EVBOT port ... or a Strix TX! PLEASE !!


A Titan XT perhaps? LOL

Come on NV you know ya wanna, I guess we all need AMD to come in strong with the 390X and give NV a real challenge to rise too. If the 390X outperforms the Ti-X then we may well have us a GPU war!!!


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> Well, finally got around to playing some games after finishing my Caselabs SMA8, I7 4820K, 2 x SLI GTX TITAN X full water cooled EK Waterblock system. Using an XSPC EX480 rad, an EK XTC 420 rad, and a Black Ice GTX 360 rad; with three corsair sp120 quiets on the Black Ice GTX 360, one SP120 quiet on the XSPC 480 rad, and a single 200mm NZXT 900rpm fan I lay on top of the EK XTC 420 rad since I haven't bought the remaining 3 SP120's and the four 140mm fans for the rest of the rad space. Getting CPU temps of 35 - 40C under load at 4.3Ghz on the 4820K; just bumped up to 4.5Ghz but haven't tested temps yet; GPU temps are 29C idle on both cards, goes up to 34-35C under load at first, after gaming for long periods it hits a peak with one card at 39C and the other at 44-45C max; typically it sticks to 42-43C at most though.
> 
> Playing The Witcher 3 at 1440p on my ROG Swift monitor with all max settings + Hairworks/HBAO+ etc.. and all post processing etc.. and the new 3DFX ENB preset i'm getting on average 80-85fps inside buildings or less demanding outside areas, dipping to 70-75 in the super demanding places. Lowest I've ever seen it go is 68-69ish; stays at ~80fps 90% of the time though. So SLI TITAN X's is more than enough for FULL on maxed 1440p witcher with texture/weather mods + ENB. Haven't tried 4K yet, will do soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone wants to know 5K etc.. or other non-mainstream resolution results etc.. just hit me up.
> 
> Here's my build log, haven't updated it since I purchased the TITAN X's though,
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1535848/disparity-water-cooled-caselabs-sma8-gtx-titan-x-sli-rivbe-i7-build-log
> 
> I need a new camera; but i'm kind of interested in the new *WD Black 2 Dual Drive 120GB SSD + 1TB HDD* that's out, so I might put a new webcam on hold as having a 120GB SSD and a 1TB WD Black drive all in a single sexy 2.5" black and gold HDD casing sounds very nice. Might actually Velcro it to the inside of my SMA8 instead of using the backside 2.5" mounts to show it off; real nice looking drive, and it's not a hybrid SSHHD thing, just two drives in one box


I modded a mates laptop with one of those and it works great. I got it "New Other" on ebay because the owner didn't realise it didn't work with iOS.


----------



## Klunt Bumskrint

Anyone here replaced the TIM on the Titan X, was it any cooler?


----------



## Artah

One of my titans xs is running 10c hotter, sometimes more at stock or OCed, not sure if it's because the TIM was not applied properly on one card and I don't have it on liquid yet. Anyone seeing that big of a difference with multiple cards? Even with fans at full speed on both there seems to be a difference between my cards.


----------



## Black Magix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Black magic.


you called?









Guess I should join the club, just put an EK-block and backplate on my nice new shiny titan-x


----------



## Shawnb99

So since it's the same GPU no manufacturer, it all comes down to price and who offers the best CS.
EVGA is about $80 more then Asus, since I'll be getting 2 that's a $160 difference. Is EVGA's CS that much better or am i just better off getting the cheapest card?
How is dealing with both their CS.Is one easier to deal with. Who has better CS

Will be stock cooling for now, likely water at a later date. Need to pay off what this PC will cost me first before i add in the expenses of a custom loop.

Cheaper is usually best but if the cards get issues sometimes it's worth the extra costs for less of a headache. So i put it to all of the owners of Titan X's, EVGA or Asus?


----------



## Pandora's Box

EVGA is definitely the better company for support. I went with EVGA for one of my cards and Asus for the second. Only reason I went with Asus is because at the time the EVGA card was $100 more than the Asus card.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> A Titan XT perhaps? LOL
> 
> Come on NV you know ya wanna, I guess we all need AMD to come in strong with the 390X and give NV a real challenge to rise too. If the 390X outperforms the Ti-X then we may well have us a GPU war!!!


not asking for much.. just a more robust power section and unlock voltages. That's all.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawnb99*
> 
> So since it's the same GPU no manufacturer, it all comes down to price and who offers the best CS.
> EVGA is about $80 more then Asus, since I'll be getting 2 that's a $160 difference. Is EVGA's CS that much better or am i just better off getting the cheapest card?
> How is dealing with both their CS.Is one easier to deal with. Who has better CS
> 
> Will be stock cooling for now, likely water at a later date. Need to pay off what this PC will cost me first before i add in the expenses of a custom loop.
> 
> Cheaper is usually best but if the cards get issues sometimes it's worth the extra costs for less of a headache. So i put it to all of the owners of Titan X's, EVGA or Asus?


Luckily never needed ASUS CS (so far), but EVGA is spectacular in that regard!


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> One of my titans xs is running 10c hotter, sometimes more at stock or OCed, not sure if it's because the TIM was not applied properly on one card and I don't have it on liquid yet. Anyone seeing that big of a difference with multiple cards? Even with fans at full speed on both there seems to be a difference between my cards.


Yes because 2 card is sandwiched. The 2-3 days I was on air I noticed second card hitting 70 C while first was 50 C. I took one out and run it single since I was preparing it for water anyway. You can always check tim of course but it seems more like sandwich effect. A simple test is to run one card without the other and check temps. Then swap and do the same. Temps should be equal then...


----------



## Goloith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> One of my titans xs is running 10c hotter, sometimes more at stock or OCed, not sure if it's because the TIM was not applied properly on one card and I don't have it on liquid yet. Anyone seeing that big of a difference with multiple cards? Even with fans at full speed on both there seems to be a difference between my cards.


It also depends on which card the adapter is plugged into as well. With SLI you have to plug into the first card.


----------



## Shawnb99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Luckily never needed ASUS CS (so far), but EVGA is spectacular in that regard!


K spectacular is good enough for me. Now to wait for them to go on sale.... Damn Canadian exchange rate making it so expensive









Thanks for the help. I kinda figured EVGA would be better but always helps hearing it from someone else


----------



## TK421

What driver ver would you guys recommend for titanx?

I heard the latest crashes all the time?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> What driver ver would you guys recommend for titanx?
> 
> I heard the latest crashes all the time?


Had zero problems with latest driver so far. SLI here. But I did a clean install.


----------



## h2spartan

So hows the new afterburner for everyone?

I might cross over from precision x (currently on 421). I'm not sure using an outdated version of the precision software is cause for some inconsistencies in oc'ing considering the TX is not officially supported...and now that this new afterburner is TX supported, I would imagine, it would be a good switch.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> What driver ver would you guys recommend for titanx?
> 
> I heard the latest crashes all the time?


I use 350.12. Have had zero issues with it. Most people who have rolled back from the recent drivers went to this.


----------



## Klunt Bumskrint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> What driver ver would you guys recommend for titanx?
> 
> I heard the latest crashes all the time?


I've found the latest to be the best. Sooo much better than that bilge before.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawnb99*
> 
> So since it's the same GPU no manufacturer, it all comes down to price and who offers the best CS.
> EVGA is about $80 more then Asus, since I'll be getting 2 that's a $160 difference. Is EVGA's CS that much better or am i just better off getting the cheapest card?
> How is dealing with both their CS.Is one easier to deal with. Who has better CS
> 
> Will be stock cooling for now, likely water at a later date. Need to pay off what this PC will cost me first before i add in the expenses of a custom loop.
> 
> Cheaper is usually best but if the cards get issues sometimes it's worth the extra costs for less of a headache. So i put it to all of the owners of Titan X's, EVGA or Asus?


Didn't know Asus still made cards or any other company aside from EVGA... but then again EVGA product stock sucks and it's probably related to their CS being so good (for now).


----------



## Sheyster

*New MAXAIR2 BIOS is attached.*

This new one is based on the EVGA HydroCopper BIOS.

Features:

- 450w PT/TDP limit at 150% slider (300w default)
- +152 to core (same as default HydroCopper) - boosts to 1353 MHz by default
- Max voltage under load: 1.2563v

@szeged - please add this to the OP to replace the older Maxair BIOS. That one had a glitch and should no longer be used. Thanks!









GM200HC-MAXAIR2.zip 150k .zip file


----------



## Manac0r

Just got back from a pretty hectic work conference to find a new Maxair bios to play with. Good times


----------



## Dr Mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Something is not right. Does your MB have a PCIE Aux power connector? And is it connected to your PSU?
> yes, in the window you posted you have quotation marks around the bios name - this will not flash the bios with that name (especially since "" "" are special characters in DOS.
> 
> And Yes, the max voltage (without a physical mod) that th core can receive from the buck controller is 1.274V as reported by gpuZ or any other monitoring utility. Opt33 measured this directly off the back of the card.


Hello









So i unmounted my EK backplate and used a DIMM to check core voltage.

BIOS stock :
1.16v load
1.216v load with max with +112mV on MSI AB 4.2.2

Cyclope3 :
1.25-1.26v load

Cyclope 1.312v & Sheyster BENCH bios :

1.25-1.26 load

So I guess that with 1460/2000 at 1.216v on stock BIOS (modded TDP), I can't expect much more with only +0.04v (I'm stable witcher 3 1484/2000)

Also, what's the point with releasing bios with 1.312v if voltage regulator can't go further than 1.27 ?
Or maybe the resistor is more or less different from one Titan X to another, allowing some models to reach more than 1.27v without pencil or hard mode?

And it's weird that some people here that barely reach 1400 on GPU with stock bios can get 1530 on core game stable (or even bench) with modded bios
Mine (Asic 70.3)%) is stable 1440/200 with 1.17v and the max I can get stable is 1484.

Nevermind, 1484/2000 is enough compared to my previous 980 SLI (less FPS but far smoother experience with XB270HU G-sync)


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> *New MAXAIR2 BIOS is attached.*
> 
> This new one is based on the EVGA HydroCopper BIOS.
> 
> Features:
> 
> - 450w PT/TDP limit at 150% slider (300w default)
> - +152 to core (same as default HydroCopper) - boosts to 1353 MHz by default
> - Max voltage under load: 1.2563v
> 
> @szeged - please add this to the OP to replace the older Maxair BIOS. That one had a glitch and should no longer be used. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GM200HC-MAXAIR2.zip 150k .zip file


So the GM200HC.ROM is the standard HC bios mate? I might give that one a try.









So I just got the acer b270hu monitor here and noticed now on desktop first card instead of staying at 135 mhz stays at 974 mhz. Normal due to resolution increase? I was still in 1920 x 1080 until now waiting for the monitor to arrive...


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> So the GM200HC.ROM is the standard HC bios mate? I might give that one a try.


Yes, that is what ships with the card.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> *New MAXAIR2 BIOS is attached.*
> 
> This new one is based on the EVGA HydroCopper BIOS.
> 
> Features:
> 
> - 450w PT/TDP limit at 150% slider (300w default)
> - +152 to core (same as default HydroCopper) - boosts to 1353 MHz by default
> - Max voltage under load: 1.2563v
> 
> @szeged - please add this to the OP to replace the older Maxair BIOS. That one had a glitch and should no longer be used. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GM200HC-MAXAIR2.zip 150k .zip file


adding/replacing it in just a sec


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> So hows the new afterburner for everyone?
> 
> I might cross over from precision x (currently on 421). I'm not sure using an outdated version of the precision software is cause for some inconsistencies in oc'ing considering the TX is not officially supported...and now that this new afterburner is TX supported, I would imagine, it would be a good switch.


Working great from what little i used it. much prefer the Riva Tuner OSD than the crappy PX one.


----------



## leighspped

finally got my titan x hydrocopper today!


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> *New MAXAIR2 BIOS is attached.*
> 
> This new one is based on the EVGA HydroCopper BIOS.
> 
> Features:
> 
> - 450w PT/TDP limit at 150% slider (300w default)
> - +152 to core (same as default HydroCopper) - boosts to 1353 MHz by default
> - Max voltage under load: 1.2563v
> 
> @szeged - please add this to the OP to replace the older Maxair BIOS. That one had a glitch and should no longer be used. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GM200HC-MAXAIR2.zip 150k .zip file


Loved your first bios and was hoping this would come along. Cheers!

I only wish the voltage would step down sooner, but it's hardly a big deal under water. I could only really do 1495 with 1.255, so hopefully with this one I'll be rock solid at 1500 at 1.261.


----------



## Shawnb99

How does the Hydro Copper compare to the EK water block?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawnb99*
> 
> How does the Hydro Copper compare to the EK water block?


The hydro copper is made by ek so essentially it has the same cooling properties.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawnb99*
> 
> How does the Hydro Copper compare to the EK water block?


same block in theory with a different port section (a little wider between the ports) and a different backplate I think. But HC block is made by EK these days...

edit - wow szeged


----------



## craftyhack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> *New MAXAIR2 BIOS is attached.*
> 
> This new one is based on the EVGA HydroCopper BIOS.
> 
> Features:
> 
> - 450w PT/TDP limit at 150% slider (300w default)
> - +152 to core (same as default HydroCopper) - boosts to 1353 MHz by default
> - Max voltage under load: 1.2563v
> 
> @szeged - please add this to the OP to replace the older Maxair BIOS. That one had a glitch and should no longer be used. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GM200HC-MAXAIR2.zip 150k .zip file


Thanks! I just flashed my EK block WC'ed ASUS (previously running MAXAIR, where I had also hit the glitch others described), and I DDU uninstalled drivers, uninstalled AB (and deleted profiles directory), etc. I then flashed BIOS, reinstalled drivers (latest NVidia), and started testing. One thing I have confirmed over the last couple of days is that my card likes the lower voltage BIOS options MUCH better, where I can hit 1540 or so stable at the MAXAIR BIOS voltage. For this MAXAIR2 though, without applying any OC directly to the GPU GHZ or VRAM at all, only increasing the power limit to 121%, it boosts to 1544, at a voltage of 1.274, and hangs almost immediately. I have not mess with the AB voltage setting at all. Even if I did mess with the AB voltage though, I thought that the MAXAIR BIOS had hardcoded voltage values depending on frequency?


----------



## leighspped

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> same block in theory with a different port section (a little wider between the ports) and a different backplate I think. But HC block is made by EK these days...
> 
> edit - wow szeged


once i heard they were getting made by EK i wanted one, look how bad the old ones were tho

http://imageshack.com/f/65hydrocopperj


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craftyhack*
> 
> Thanks! I just flashed my EK block WC'ed ASUS (previously running MAXAIR, where I had also hit the glitch others described), and I DDU uninstalled drivers, uninstalled AB (and deleted profiles directory), etc. I then flashed BIOS, reinstalled drivers (latest NVidia), and started testing. One thing I have confirmed over the last couple of days is that my card likes the lower voltage BIOS options MUCH better, where I can hit 1540 or so stable at the MAXAIR BIOS voltage. For this MAXAIR2 though, without applying any OC directly to the GPU GHZ or VRAM at all, only increasing the power limit to 121%, it boosts to 1544, at a voltage of 1.274, and hangs almost immediately. I have not mess with the AB voltage setting at all. Even if I did mess with the AB voltage though, I thought that the MAXAIR BIOS had hardcoded voltage values depending on frequency?


Turn off over voltage and save to a profile. Same thing with maxair1.


----------



## craftyhack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leighspped*
> 
> once i heard they were getting made by EK i wanted one, look how bad the old ones were tho
> 
> http://imageshack.com/f/65hydrocopperj


Do you have a bigger pic? I can't really see anything in that thumbnail.

Also, regarding MAXAIR2, I am still experimenting and tried enabling voltage control, increasing voltage by 1mV, and now it is peaking at 1.261 (and it is consistent throughout a 3dMark Ultra run, before I did that, mV was pretty dynamic for a few seconds before hitting 1.274). Also, once I made that change, it boosted to 1344 consistently instead of the previous 1544... still playing around.


----------



## craftyhack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Turn off over voltage and save to a profile. Same thing with maxair1.


I have never had to do that with MAXAIR1(although I saw others who did), I only had to create two different profiles based on whether it was deciding to boost with an additional ~200MHz or not. Although, I never enabled voltage monitoring on MAXAIR1, I assumed that it was 1.255 fixed > 1353MHz as documented. When I tried the other BIOS options (cyclops, 1.274 425, etc.), when it would hit that voltage (even with no overclock), it would crash the driver almost immediately, hence my (bad) assumption that MAXAIR1 was NOT going higher than 1.255. Testing after doing what you said for MAXAIR2 does seem to be good so far though... not sure why I didn't have crashes with MAXAIR1 without enabling the voltage adjustment in AB. I can always flash back to MAXAIR1 and see what the voltage really is, perhaps I didn't understand how MAXAIR1 works.

Also, wasn't the profile fix for MAXAIR1 part of the glitch that MAXAIR2 fixes?


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craftyhack*
> 
> I have never had to do that with MAXAIR1(although I saw others who did), I only had to create two different profiles based on whether it was deciding to boost with an additional ~200MHz or not. Although, I never enabled voltage monitoring on MAXAIR1, I assumed that it was 1.255 fixed > 1353MHz as documented. When I tried the other BIOS options (cyclops, 1.274 425, etc.), when it would hit that voltage (even with no overclock), it would crash the driver almost immediately, hence my (bad) assumption that MAXAIR1 was NOT going higher than 1.255. Testing after doing what you said for MAXAIR2 does seem to be good so far though... not sure why I didn't have crashes with MAXAIR1 without enabling the voltage adjustment in AB. I can always flash back to MAXAIR1 and see what the voltage really is, perhaps I didn't understand how MAXAIR1 works.
> 
> Also, wasn't the profile fix for MAXAIR1 part of the glitch that MAXAIR2 fixes?


I thought it was supposed to fix it as well, but it's still there. I think the glitch is actually that it would revert to that setting and lock the voltage to 1.274v randomly or when the computer would wake up from hibernation even with a profile saved with OV disabled - in my time with maxair1, I only had an issue when coming back to the PC after 12 hours or so, where it would boost to 1518 @ 1.274v in a game when it was supposed to be boosting to my saved settings of 1495 @ 1.255v and had done so before the 12 hour period. It was immediately noticeable when this would happen because while loading Witcher 3 I would be getting 3500 fps in the loading screen, with an insane loud squeal from my tx - it would then apply my saved settigns to the glitched OV and result in 1710 on the core. Rebooting would bring it back to my settings at 1.255v. Maybe that random reverting of the settings was the glitch. Perhaps making a profile is simply a requirement to having the bios function properly.


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> *New MAXAIR2 BIOS is attached.*
> 
> This new one is based on the EVGA HydroCopper BIOS.
> 
> Features:
> 
> - 450w PT/TDP limit at 150% slider (300w default)
> - +152 to core (same as default HydroCopper) - boosts to 1353 MHz by default
> - Max voltage under load: 1.2563v
> 
> @szeged - please add this to the OP to replace the older Maxair BIOS. That one had a glitch and should no longer be used. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GM200HC-MAXAIR2.zip 150k .zip file


Maybe somebody already posted - but whats wrong with original MAXAIR - I'm on it now


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craftyhack*
> 
> I have never had to do that with MAXAIR1(although I saw others who did), I only had to create two different profiles based on whether it was deciding to boost with an additional ~200MHz or not. Although, I never enabled voltage monitoring on MAXAIR1, I assumed that it was 1.255 fixed > 1353MHz as documented. When I tried the other BIOS options (cyclops, 1.274 425, etc.), when it would hit that voltage (even with no overclock), it would crash the driver almost immediately, hence my (bad) assumption that MAXAIR1 was NOT going higher than 1.255. Testing after doing what you said for MAXAIR2 does seem to be good so far though... not sure why I didn't have crashes with MAXAIR1 without enabling the voltage adjustment in AB. I can always flash back to MAXAIR1 and see what the voltage really is, perhaps I didn't understand how MAXAIR1 works.
> 
> Also, wasn't the profile fix for MAXAIR1 part of the glitch that MAXAIR2 fixes?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> I thought it was supposed to fix it as well, but it's still there. I think the glitch is actually that it would revert to that setting and lock the voltage to 1.274v randomly or when the computer would wake up from hibernation even with a profile saved with OV disabled - in my time with maxair1, I only had an issue when coming back to the PC after 12 hours or so, where it would boost to 1518 @ 1.274v in a game when it was supposed to be boosting to my saved settings of 1495 @ 1.255v and had done so before the 12 hour period. It was immediately noticeable when this would happen because while loading Witcher 3 I would be getting 3500 fps in the loading screen, with an insane loud squeal from my tx - it would then apply my saved settigns to the glitched OV and result in 1710 on the core. Rebooting would bring it back to my settings at 1.255v. Maybe that random reverting of the settings was the glitch. Perhaps making a profile is simply a requirement to having the bios function properly.


I'll do some more testing tonight. In light of this please use a profile as Smokey suggested.


----------



## craftyhack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I'll do some more testing tonight. In light of this please use a profile as Smokey suggested.


Yep, with the profile MAXAIR2 seems good... as good as MAXAIR1 for me. Not sure if my previous fix of 2 different profiles would have fixed my issue this time, this is the first time I have enabled voltage monitoring, so I don't know if MAXAIR1 was also going to 1.274. FS Ultra stable 1542/[email protected], score 5304, max 128% PL for my best run. Still have to test where looping Unigen stable setting is (this 1542 doesn't last 5 min in Unigen). Interesting that running FS Ultra back to back without changing anything can result in scores varying by up to 200 points. I can usually tell whether it will be a good run or not based on how many FPS I see at the very beginning of graphics run 2, where if cape dude coming down hallway towards you is ~10fps=bad run... if ~16fps, then good one. Looking afterwards, GPU MHz is the same (I see not thermal throttling, a constant 1542), VRAM is same, only difference is increase in PL reached. Usually the first run is the worst, I guess my system needs a warm up practice run







.

Looks like for me I need to read the above post and learn MBT so I can adjust the voltages for my somewhat more voltage sensitive card...


----------



## Theboy995

hello, the titan x can be installed without problems gtx980 hybrid? http://www.evga.com/articles/00920/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-980-HYBRID/


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theboy995*
> 
> hello, the titan x can be installed without problems gtx980 hybrid? http://www.evga.com/articles/00920/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-980-HYBRID/


yes you can but apparently evga is suppose to release the hybrid cooler for the TX soon.


----------



## Theboy995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> yes you can but apparently evga is suppose to release the hybrid cooler for the TX soon.


seriously?







I is confirmed? where did you read / seen? thank you very much


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theboy995*
> 
> seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I is confirmed? where did you read / seen? thank you very much


theres a big thread about it over at the evga site. Evga rep Jacob mentioned to watch for it toward the end of this month. But seeing as this month is almost over, my guess is it would release early next month. Im going to have to bug Jacob about it because im waiting on it too.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

I have been testing the HC-425 BIOS and can report it works a treat. Best BIOS for me thus far, my cards will only boost to 1316MHz tho with nothing else added, but I'm happy with that. I can add a further 100MHZ via PX and that is the highest stable OC I can get, without adding extra voltage. My 1316MHz max boost may be due to me using the 347.88 driver, as I have found the 350.xx drivers to be buggy and they do not have bezel correction for me in NV surround.









But thanks for the HC-425 BIOS Sheyster, +Rep to ya!!!


----------



## Goloith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I'll do some more testing tonight. In light of this please use a profile as Smokey suggested.


Hey Sheyster,

So I tested your bios out and it automatically boosted to 1554 MHz and crashed the display driver.

Then, I hit default on both cards and everything was fine. I really wish I had a better PSU otherwise I'd use your bios. The PSU is getting pretty close to total watt limit :-(

So somebody was saying that:
BIOS stock :
1.16v load
1.216v load with max with +112mV on MSI AB 4.2.2

So is it possible to have the EVGA SC 425 121% PT which is stuck at the 1.216V max voltage (includes max +112mV) moved up to 1.30V max voltage (this includes the +112mV). I really like the variable voltages, it just doesn't seem to go high enough for me with the EVGA SC 425 121% PT bios.

I'm essentially stuck between two hard spots:

(1) Not enough voltage for Core 1430 MHz and 1950 MHz MEM

(2) The sweet spot = Variable Voltage like a stock bios, but with a max voltage of 1.30V instead of 1.216V on the EVGA SC 425 121% PT bios

(3) Too many watts for PSU (also heat too)

I need #2 lol.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So i unmounted my EK backplate and used a DIMM to check core voltage.
> 
> BIOS stock :
> 1.16v load
> 1.216v load with max with +112mV on MSI AB 4.2.2
> 
> Cyclope3 :
> 1.25-1.26v load
> 
> Cyclope 1.312v & Sheyster BENCH bios :
> 
> 1.25-1.26 load
> 
> So I guess that with 1460/2000 at 1.216v on stock BIOS (modded TDP), I can't expect much more with only +0.04v (I'm stable witcher 3 1484/2000)
> 
> *Also, what's the point with releasing bios with 1.312v if voltage regulator can't go further than 1.27* ?
> *Or maybe the resistor is more or less different from one Titan X to another, allowing some models to reach more than 1.27v without pencil or hard mode*?
> 
> And it's weird that some people here that barely reach 1400 on GPU with stock bios can get 1530 on core game stable (or even bench) with modded bios
> Mine (Asic 70.3)%) is stable 1440/200 with 1.17v and the max I can get stable is 1484.
> Nevermind, 1484/2000 is enough compared to my previous 980 SLI (less FPS but far smoother experience with XB270HU G-sync)


Nice work! Been months since I did a measurement. +1 Basically there is no point have the bios "ask" for more than 1,281V. The Combination of clock state/bios voltage table, load and Driver config set the actual voltage supplied with these locked maxwells. Do you have NVCP set to High performance mode?
In your system, when the DMM is reading 1.26V what was the voltage in AB or PX or gpuZ?


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> So the GM200HC.ROM is the standard HC bios mate? I might give that one a try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I just got the acer b270hu monitor here and noticed now on desktop first card instead of staying at 135 mhz stays at 974 mhz. Normal due to resolution increase? I was still in 1920 x 1080 until now waiting for the monitor to arrive...


That's interesting my cards down clock to 925MHz when idle, with the HC-425 BIOS. My res is 3240 x 1920 tho, so I guess that is affecting the clocks speeds???



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> That's interesting my cards down clock to 925MHz when idle, with the HC-425 BIOS. My res is 3240 x 1920 tho, so I guess that is affecting the clocks speeds???
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yeah, the difference is in the BIOS I was using which is a bit more aggressive on clocks table that HC. I just put it HC for testing and idles at desktop at 925 mhz


----------



## fliggopolis

Anybody have any input between the ACX cooler and the Evga hybrid cooler? I assume that the core will be cooler on the hybrid but I'm worried that I'll still have to run the stock fan pretty hard to keep the VRM cool while the ACX has contact points for all that and an included backplate for the rear VRAM. The ACX cooler also seems to look better to me (plus it has LEDs, call me shallow lol).


----------



## Dr Mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Nice work! Been months since I did a measurement. +1 Basically there is no point have the bios "ask" for more than 1,281V. The Combination of clock state/bios voltage table, load and Driver config set the actual voltage supplied with these locked maxwells. Do you have NVCP set to High performance mode?
> In your system, when the DMM is reading 1.26V what was the voltage in AB or PX or gpuZ?


Yes the NVCP is set to High Performance.








I also setted 1-2 options in Rampage 5's Tweaker's Paradise for PCI-E.

For alll bios over 1.25v, GPU-Z always reads 1.274v.
Stock BIOS +112mV = 1.237 in GPU-Z and 1.216 DMM.

With modded bios, voltage fluctuates between 1.25 and 1.266. Did never see 1.274.
Surely it's due to LLC (variable voltage?), what bios is voltage locked in the OP?
(don(t want to use Kboost or "force constant voltage" in MSI AB)

I'm currently running with Cyclope3 bios.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> Yes the NVCP is set to High Performance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also setted 1-2 options in Rampage 5's Tweaker's Paradise for PCI-E.
> 
> For alll bios over 1.25v, GPU-Z always reads 1.274v.
> Stock BIOS +112mV = 1.237 in GPU-Z and 1.216 DMM.
> 
> With modded bios, voltage fluctuates between 1.25 and 1.266. Did never see 1.274.
> Surely it's due to LLC (variable voltage?), what bios is voltage locked in the OP?
> (don(t want to use Kboost or "force constant voltage" in MSI AB)
> 
> *I'm currently running with Cyclope3 bios*.


me too







.

Your data agrees with opt33's, within expected varibility.









Cy3 down clocks to 135/0.868V at 4K on the desktop, and boosts according to the clock offset in AB or PX or NVI. I'm using the new AB (4.1.1) and it's working fine - but I don't use the voltage slider of course. It really applied the P0 state voltage to every clock above 1124, so that can be an issue for some users. So far, I've used it for several games (BF4, CODAW, TW3, and yes, Crysis 1, 2 and 3) and benchmarks... max T on the core is <40C, always and my water temp on the cold side stays at or below 30C (4x420 rads + 1x360 fat, air temp 22-25C), but that really is not the hottest part of the PCB with an EK block on. With an external digital picture frame I can monitor a bunch of sensors real-time.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







waaay back, I measured 1.27V +/- 0.005V with a zero-point calibrated DMM I got from my (ex) metrology guys - that was when I had a universal block on the first card. I haven't measured since. So, thanks for the current data with new drivers. The load voltage should vary with current draw since the NVVDD will droop and we don't have access to LLC (and maybe we shouldn't without a stronger power section







)


----------



## Jpmboy

can someone post the stock Hydrocopper bios? I couldn't find it in the op.

Hey @szeged - how about a compilation of the stock bioses?

I have the stock Nvidia, and EVGA SC


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> can someone post the stock Hydrocopper bios? I couldn't find it in the op.
> 
> Hey @szeged - how about a compilation of the stock bioses?
> 
> I have the stock Nvidia, and EVGA SC


good idea, ill fix that into the OP tonight.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> can someone post the stock Hydrocopper bios? I couldn't find it in the op.
> 
> Hey @szeged - how about a compilation of the stock bioses?
> 
> I have the stock Nvidia, and EVGA SC


is there (at least was a couple of hours ago) with sheyster last bios. there are two files HC original (gm200hc.rom ) and HC 425 (which is a modified bios).

here we go mate:

GM200HC1.zip 301k .zip file


----------



## Goloith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Not sure mate...But you might consider a BIOS that does not need software (Px or AB) to get a good oc. I am assuming you are on air? one or two cards? cyclops bios is the best for OCing I have tested but it is a bit on the "too much" voltage side for air. If you want to try a tune down version of it and with a more aggressive fan profile here is one that will go to 1.23 v core and boost to 1430 mhz. Quite stable since that voltage can even get you further up but I think that is plenty.
> 
> GM200gab7cycFAN.txt 221k .txt file
> 
> 
> edit - this is the one I use 24/7 but I am under water. Keep an eye on the fan profile and card temps to see if the fan profile match the need for you case/airflow to keep temps under check if you decide to use it.
> 
> edit 2- for those having trouble renaming the file. Use command prompt, locate the directory with the file and use rename GM200gab7cycFAN.txt GM200gab7cycFAN.rom. Should work...
> 
> 
> 
> ok in zip...
> 
> GM200gab7cycFAN.zip 150k .zip file


Just tried this BIOS and it is amazing! Highly and I mean HIGHLY recommmend this for anyone on air. This is one of the few BIOSes that I've tested that doesn't nuke your GPU with high volts or default overclock. I just tried this out on my GPU and the default setting actually underperformed with default settings..........however this is much better than a default overclock crashing display drivers. So after I hit "Default" in EVGA Precision I set my Boost to 105% PT, 250+ MHz to get me to 1430 MHz core clock, then +300 on MEM clock which got me to 2006MHz (yes, it's different than other BIOSes, +300 will get you to 2k instead of +400).

Benefits:
-Low Heat
-Low voltage
-Low Power

Cons:
-Can't think of any

Again, if you want a great stable overclock at around Core 1430 MHz and 2K MHz MEM without worry check this one out, just make sure to hit default and input your own values.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> good idea, ill fix that into the OP tonight.


Thanks - probably a useful thing in the OP.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> is there (at least was a couple of hours ago) with sheyster last bios. there are two files HC original (gm200hc.rom ) and HC 425 (which is a modified bios).
> 
> here we go mate:
> 
> GM200HC1.zip 301k .zip file


Thanks Gabe - I did find it in the zip file. Unless EVGA did something to memory timings or ?, it's basically identical to the SC and stock bios, only a boost table slider move different. I didn't get a wow from it that's for sure. Flashed back to the cy3 bios - my cards realy need max voltage to run over 1500 stable... actually it's the "weak" card in the pair that drives the need.








IDK - I'm really looking forward to an "enthusiast" version of this gpu... hope the wait isn't too long.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goloith*
> 
> Just tried this BIOS and it is amazing! Highly and I mean HIGHLY recommmend this for anyone on air. This is one of the few BIOSes that I've tested that doesn't nuke your GPU with high volts or default overclock. I just tried this out on my GPU and the default setting actually underperformed with default settings..........however this is much better than a default overclock crashing display drivers. So after I hit "Default" in EVGA Precision I set my Boost to 105% PT, 250+ MHz to get me to 1430 MHz core clock, then +300 on MEM clock which got me to 2006MHz (yes, it's different than other BIOSes, +300 will get you to 2k instead of +400).
> 
> Benefits:
> -Low Heat
> -Low voltage
> -Low Power
> 
> Cons:
> -Can't think of any
> 
> Again, if you want a great stable overclock at around Core 1430 MHz and 2K MHz MEM without worry check this one out, just make sure to hit default and input your own values.


Glad you found useful. I think is a good bios and the one I have been using 24/7. For me the advantage is no need to mess with PX or AB. I don't even have installed anymore. Card will run at 1430 mhz and with memory at 7400 at 1.23v at anything above 1342 mhz (Clk 67) with no need of PX or AB. That is why with +300 you hit 2 k on memory. Keep an eye on temps and fan profile please. If you think more juice is necessary on the fan let me known since I am no longer on air.









edit - credit should go to cyclops since was his BIOS that I modded to those characteristics described above.


----------



## TK421

Hello guys, clyclops3 is the highest / most extreme OC bios available to use? Can I edit this bios to provide 100% fan at a certain temperature that I want?


----------



## TremF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Hello guys, clyclops3 is the highest / most extreme OC bios available to use? Can I edit this bios to provide 100% fan at a certain temperature that I want?


If you are on air then maybe try the bios mentioned in this post that is a cyclops one modded by Gabrielzm. It's not recommended to go for the higher voltage bios's unless under water.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/8730#post_23964578


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TremF*
> 
> If you are on air then maybe try the bios mentioned in this post that is a cyclops one modded by Gabrielzm. It's not recommended to go for the higher voltage bios's unless under water.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/8730#post_23964578


So the full cyclops3 bios is only meant if the cooler has been replaced? How about if I just put an AIO (evga 980 hybrid kit) on the core? Would it be OK to run the cyclops3 bios?

And the toned down cyclops, are you using it with the stock cooler?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TremF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> So the full cyclops3 bios is only meant if the cooler has been replaced? How about if I just put an AIO (evga 980 hybrid kit) on the core? Would it be OK to run the cyclops3 bios?
> 
> And the toned down cyclops, are you using it with the stock cooler?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


The cyclops bios uses the highest voltage setting the card can provide without the pencil mod (I think) and is definitely NOT recommended for air setups. To be honest I wouldn't think an AIO would suffice BUT I could be wrong. It's not something I would like to try with a £900 card

I haven't yet flashed the modded cyclops bios as I only noticed it this morning and I am in work. I will be flashing it later though and do have the stock cooler as does Goloith who's post I spotted it on. They have also pushed the settings a bit further BUT the idea of the modded cyclops is that it runs at a higher voltage, gpu and memory clocks and also has a more aggressive fan profile to keep the card cool by default so you don't have to have PX or AB installed. (I will still for OSD and monitoring)

This definitely looks the best option for stock air cooling. I have so far tried 2 EVGA bios's but ended up back at my default Asus bios both times due to it actually running cooler and more stable than the EVGA ones on my card.

From Goloith's post -

"Benefits:
-Low Heat
-Low voltage
-Low Power

Cons:
-Can't think of any"

Bonus?!?


----------



## ssgwright

I know I've asked before but has anyone tried the pencil mod yet? I'm curious to see what voltage increase people are getting.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TremF*
> 
> The cyclops bios uses the highest voltage setting the card can provide without the pencil mod (I think) and is definitely NOT recommended for air setups. To be honest I wouldn't think an AIO would suffice BUT I could be wrong. It's not something I would like to try with a £900 card
> 
> I haven't yet flashed the modded cyclops bios as I only noticed it this morning and I am in work. I will be flashing it later though and do have the stock cooler as does Goloith who's post I spotted it on. They have also pushed the settings a bit further BUT the idea of the modded cyclops is that it runs at a higher voltage, gpu and memory clocks and also has a more aggressive fan profile to keep the card cool by default so you don't have to have PX or AB installed. (I will still for OSD and monitoring)
> 
> This definitely looks the best option for stock air cooling. I have so far tried 2 EVGA bios's but ended up back at my default Asus bios both times due to it actually running cooler and more stable than the EVGA ones on my card.
> 
> From Goloith's post -
> 
> "Benefits:
> -Low Heat
> -Low voltage
> -Low Power
> 
> Cons:
> -Can't think of any"
> 
> Bonus?!?


Will have a go on it

All BIOS posted here are cross-compatible with different vendors etc? I think all titan have the same PCB layout but not sure


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> I know I've asked before but has anyone tried the pencil mod yet? I'm curious to see what voltage increase people are getting.


Yeah, I want to see some 1600+ runs. I might use pots.. not sure yet. I had switches and little lcd screens mounted to my 770s. I might do something similar. Waiting on a new ek bridge before I tear everything down.


----------



## TremF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Will have a go on it
> 
> All BIOS posted here are cross-compatible with different vendors etc? I think all titan have the same PCB layout but not sure


If you use the latest version of nvflash it automatically bypasses the cert check so that you can flash any card with any bios.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TremF*
> 
> If you use the latest version of nvflash it automatically bypasses the cert check so that you can flash any card with any bios.


ok thx

with the edited cyclops BIOS (safe on air cooling) I was able

1500mhz / 3764 (7528)

72c max temp, metro 2033 frontline runs

good results? the memory seems pretty disappointing since it didn't get as far compared to my GTX 970 G1 (3725 memory) - both hynix

If I get water cool and the full cyclops3 vbios, will I be able to push higher core clocks?


----------



## cyenz

Anyone here have tried the ACX2.0+? Does it significantly improve temps?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> ok thx
> with the edited cyclops BIOS (safe on air cooling) I was able
> 1500mhz / 3764 (7528)
> 72c max temp, metro 2033 frontline runs
> good results? the memory seems pretty disappointing since it didn't get as far compared to my GTX 970 G1 (3725 memory) - both hynix
> *If I get water cool and the full cyclops3 vbios, will I be able to push higher core clocks*?


probably something in the 1550 or higher range if the card is good at 1500 at stock voltage. And I'd expect at least 4000 on the ram.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> probably something in the 1550 or higher range if the card is good at 1500 at stock voltage. And I'd expect at least 4000 on the ram.


does cyclops allow more volt to the vram too?

I seem stuck at 3764 now


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> does cyclops allow more volt to the vram too?
> 
> I seem stuck at 3764 now


No. That's pretty much around your top memory speed.


----------



## Shawnb99

Looks like i might be forced to buy the Asus models. Can't find anywhere that has the EVGA's in stock, If i do find 1 place i can only buy 1 so I'd still need a 2nd one that's out of stock everywhere else.

I'm going to give it till Monday in the hopes that somewhere will have some in stock otherwise i'll have no choice and have to go with Asus.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> *New MAXAIR2 BIOS is attached.*
> 
> This new one is based on the EVGA HydroCopper BIOS.
> 
> Features:
> 
> - 450w PT/TDP limit at 150% slider (300w default)
> - +152 to core (same as default HydroCopper)
> - Max voltage under load: 1.2563v


@szeged - please add this updated BIOS to the OP to replace the older Maxair2 BIOS. Sorry for the trouble.









This is an updated version of Maxair2. It does not boost as high as the original, so no one should have trouble hitting a high OC right off that bat.

Please NOTE:

*You will still need to use a profile to get the amount of OC you want. Voltage should adjust automatically under load to ~1.2563v, so you will not need to set that in PX or AB.*

This fix should help avoid a lot of problems people have reported.

GM200HC-MAXAIR2.zip 150k .zip file


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

EVGA Titan X Hybrid now released:-

http://www.evga.com/articles/00935/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-TITAN-X-HYBRID/


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> EVGA Titan x Hybrid now released:-
> 
> http://www.evga.com/articles/00935/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-TITAN-X-HYBRID/


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









Been checking their page like 10 times a day for the past month waiting for them to release the AIO cooler for the Titan X. Two on the way... should be here tomorrow. Finally, no more insane fan noise... will post pics once I'm done with the upgrade.









Gonna re-arrange the whole cooling setup on my rig... should be pretty epic. H110 going to be push/pull in the front and then these will go push/pull in the top/rear.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> EVGA Titan x Hybrid now released:-
> 
> http://www.evga.com/articles/00935/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-TITAN-X-HYBRID/


Looks like a $99 premium over the stock card, not bad really. Also looks like they're using the Hydro Copper BIOS on this card, which is not a big surprise.


----------



## mistax

well now time to buy the kit, or step up lol


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> well now time to buy the kit, or step up lol


Thinking about selling my card and picking up two of these.









On second thought, it's probably best to wait for the 980 Ti at this point.


----------



## mistax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Thinking about selling my card and picking up two of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On second thought, it's probably best to wait for the 980 Ti at this point.


i saw the pricing of the 980ti. 800 so i might as well commit to the titan x


----------



## mistax

Aw, darn it seems like if i want a hybrid. It might be better for me to just order the card. Since it comes with the backplating and cooling already installed. If i buy them seperately it likes 40 more lol.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Thinking about selling my card and picking up two of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On second thought, it's probably best to wait for the 980 Ti at this point.


The question is will a 980 Ti with custom PCB and cooler be quicker than the Titan X???

I'm very happy with my 2 Titans and think for high res gaming they will be the better bet. As I'm sure that the fully unlocked Titan will deliver the best FPS and smoothness over the cut-down 980 Ti. But I guess we will all know for-sure soon enough!!!


----------



## johnadams

I'm a little disappointed in the Titan X AIO cooler pricing. It appears to be the exact same as the 980 AIO with different lettering on the shroud. Is there an actual reason for the $10 increase over the 980 AIO or is it just a "premium card, premium accessories price" mentality?


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnadams*
> 
> I'm a little disappointed in the Titan X AIO cooler. It appears to be the exact same as the 980 AIO with different lettering on the shroud. Is there an actual reason for the $10 increase over the 980 AIO or is it just a "premium card, premium accessories price" mentality?


They had said a few weeks back it would be identical to the 980 AIO just with a different shroud. I imagine they are charging an extra $10 just because they can. Don't think it really matters, really... if $10 bothers you and you own a Titan X (or more than one Titan X), you bought the wrong GPU...


----------



## mistax

Is it worth returning my titan X and just buying the AIO from EVGA? It's a few extra step, but i would also get the backplate and everything already installed for me for about 40 less lol.


----------



## h2spartan

Got a hybrid cooler and a backplate! They will probably sell out soon. Looks like I have a decent saturday project.


----------



## johnadams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> They had said a few weeks back it would be identical to the 980 AIO just with a different shroud. I imagine they are charging an extra $10 just because they can. Don't think it really matters, really... if $10 bothers you and you own a Titan X (or more than one Titan X), you bought the wrong GPU...


I'm a little sick of everyone throwing this around the Titan threads ever since the OG Titan. $10 is nothing. However, there is nothing wrong with asking if there is an actual difference that warrants a price increase over the 980 AIO besides the lettering. We all spent $1000+ on our gpu(s). Nobody cares to hear your attempted "poor shaming"


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnadams*
> 
> I'm a little sick of everyone throwing this around the Titan threads ever since the OG Titan. $10 is nothing. However, there is nothing wrong with asking if there is an actual difference that warrants a price increase over the 980 AIO besides the lettering. We all spent $1000+ on our gpu(s). Nobody cares to hear your attempted "poor shaming"


It's not poor shaming... more like logic fail or hypocrite shaming (P.S. It's also a logic fail to think I would try to "poor shame" someone buying a Titan X in the first place). Whatever logic would have led you to decide to drop $1000 on a GPU would also lead you to not care about an extra $10 on your desired cooler for that GPU...


----------



## h2spartan

Are people who have purchased $1000+ cards concerned with $10?









just sorta funny to me...


----------



## mistax

Well at some point I will have two Titan x next week before one goes back to microcenter


----------



## johnadams

You guys....Nobody is concerned with the $10. I'm asking a legitimate question here. There is nothing wrong with asking WHY there is a price increase. You don't just go car buying without seeing what you get with the different trim levels. See what I'm getting at here?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> does cyclops allow more volt to the vram too?
> 
> I seem stuck at 3764 now


I can only say from experience. On the stock bios(es) my ram tops out about where yours does on one card and the other >4000. With at least the cyclops and skynet bioses, I do get higher ram speed stable... don't know why. You can flash the Cy3 bios to an air cooled card set the fan to 90% in AB and see what the vram can do at a modest core OC if you are worried about heat. Just wouldn't game like that.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> No. That's pretty much around your top memory speed.


eh, he should try another bios and see what happens.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnadams*
> 
> I'm a little disappointed in the Titan X AIO cooler pricing. It appears to be the exact same as the 980 AIO with different lettering on the shroud. Is there an actual reason for the $10 increase over the 980 AIO or is it just a "premium card, premium accessories price" mentality?


Yep, I'm guessing it's a Titan X "tax". It is what it is: You own top of the line anything, you pay a top of the line price for the accessories. Video cards, cars, whatever.


----------



## mistax

I swear ever since I committed to a Herman miller embody. I always want to try and get the best thing lol. So it was no longer as shocking to get a Titan x and etc


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> The question is will a 980 Ti with custom PCB and cooler be quicker than the Titan X???
> 
> I'm very happy with my 2 Titans and think for high res gaming they will be the better bet. As I'm sure that the fully unlocked Titan will deliver the best FPS and smoothness over the cut-down 980 Ti. But I guess we will all know for-sure soon enough!!!


We'll see... I like the idea of spending $1600 on 2 x 980 Ti Strix as opposed to $2200 on 2 x T-X Hybrid. That difference would cover an X99 upgrade.


----------



## johnadams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> I swear ever since I committed to a Herman miller embody. I always want to try and get the best thing lol. So it was no longer as shocking to get a Titan x and etc


I feel your pain lol. I got an Aeron at work and HAD to get one at home too. It felt like sitting in a lawn chair after I got home from work.


----------



## jk80520

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnadams*
> 
> I feel your pain lol. I got an Aeron at work and HAD to get one at home too. It felt like sitting in a lawn chair after I got home from work.


Aeron+Titan X masterrace


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> No. That's pretty much around your top memory speed.


Is it a good oc compared to others?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> EVGA Titan X Hybrid now released:-
> 
> http://www.evga.com/articles/00935/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-TITAN-X-HYBRID/


Why does the shroud have to be so ugly...


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> EVGA Titan X Hybrid now released:-
> 
> http://www.evga.com/articles/00935/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-TITAN-X-HYBRID/


I'm so tired of EVGA releasing this trash like they did on the 980 (no offense to hybrid enthusiasts) but they should pump out more hydrocopper/blocks before releasing new stuff.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> We'll see... I like the idea of spending $1600 on 2 x *980 Ti Strix* as opposed to $2200 on 2 x T-X Hybrid. That difference would cover an X99 upgrade.


nah.. we want a Titan X Kingpin or Titan X Strix!









anyway - just hooked up a Swift along with my old 4K Panel... lot's o'realestate.


----------



## leighspped

agreeed i need a second hydrocopper now


----------



## John Shepard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Glad you found useful. I think is a good bios and the one I have been using 24/7. For me the advantage is no need to mess with PX or AB. I don't even have installed anymore. Card will run at 1430 mhz and with memory at 7400 at 1.23v at anything above 1342 mhz (Clk 67) with no need of PX or AB. That is why with +300 you hit 2 k on memory. Keep an eye on temps and fan profile please. If you think more juice is necessary on the fan let me known since I am no longer on air.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit - credit should go to cyclops since was his BIOS that I modded to those characteristics described above.


just tried this bios myself and i am very pleased with the results.
No more temperature throttling,nothing
+rep
The fan profile keeps the card below 80c at all times.

I am gonna mess around with it some more and see how much higher i can go.(i could 1430/4000 on stock bios with unlocked power limits)


----------



## John Shepard

edit:

oops double post
sorry









pls delete


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John Shepard*
> 
> just tried this bios myself and i am very pleased with the results.
> +rep
> The fan profile keeps the card below 80c at all times.
> 
> I am gonna mess around with it some more and see how much higher i can go.(i could 1430/4000 on stock bios with unlocked power limits)


Glad was useful. Again to all folks trying this BIOS: keep an eye on temps and let me known if a more aggressive fan profile is required. I could tweak a little bit.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> @szeged - please add this updated BIOS to the OP to replace the older Maxair2 BIOS. Sorry for the trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an updated version of Maxair2. It does not boost as high as the original, so no one should have trouble hitting a high OC right off that bat.
> 
> Please NOTE:
> 
> *You will still need to use a profile to get the amount of OC you want. Voltage should adjust automatically under load to ~1.2563v, so you will not need to set that in PX or AB.*
> 
> This fix should help avoid a lot of problems people have reported.
> 
> GM200HC-MAXAIR2.zip 150k .zip file


adding to op now.


----------



## John Shepard

I find anything below 80c acceptable.

The profile i had was bit more aggressive though.It always keept the card below 75c on a slightly lower voltage(1.205v)


----------



## Gunslinger.

Unigine Heaven in surround with 3x Titan X

I have not had time to mess with the bezel offset settings yet, but it's still pretty cool to see.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> The question is will a 980 Ti with custom PCB and cooler be quicker than the Titan X???
> 
> I'm very happy with my 2 Titans and think for high res gaming they will be the better bet. As I'm sure that the fully unlocked Titan will deliver the best FPS and smoothness over the cut-down 980 Ti. But I guess we will all know for-sure soon enough!!!


980 ti has a 1 gpu cluster thats casterated, half of 1 cluster is disabled. Titan X all the way


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Unigine Heaven in surround with 3x Titan X
> 
> I have not had time to mess with the bezel offset settings yet, but it's still pretty cool to see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Smooth !


----------



## evoll88

Getting ready to install my waterblock and I see it says to use some tim on each phase reg.,should I put that on the phase reg. than put the pad over that or pad than tim??


----------



## Lukas026

Hello guys

anybody tried new version of MSI Afterburner and increased core voltage when "extended MSI voltage control" is active with their Titan X ?

I saw the addition in the release notes, so I am asking if it is making any difference at all.

Thank you for your answer


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nah.. we want a *Titan X Kingpin or Titan X Strix*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway - just hooked up a Swift along with my old 4K Panel... lot's o'realestate.


If that we're to happen I would pass out. Once from happiness and then again from the probable price.


----------



## Terreos

Well I'm glad I waited. Looks like EVGA made a Titan X Hybrid. http://www.evga.com/articles/00935/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-TITAN-X-HYBRID/


----------



## johnadams

Pretty happy with my first benchmark using the maxair2 bios. 1500mhz (+155 px). I could barely get 1400mhz stable using the 425sc bios.


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evoll88*
> 
> Getting ready to install my waterblock and I see it says to use some tim on each phase reg.,should I put that on the phase reg. than put the pad over that or pad than tim??


I used the ek stuff for that part. Pretty sure it is tim on card, then the pads, then the block. Although it probably doesn't matter if you don't do it or do it backwards.


----------



## fliggopolis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Why does the shroud have to be so ugly...


Yeah, that's what I'm saying. I might just go with the ACX cooler because it looks way better to me and I'm not planning on cranking the voltage or anything. Just want a little bit quieter way to keep the temperature down.


----------



## jk80520

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnadams*
> 
> Pretty happy with my first benchmark using the maxair2 bios. 1500mhz (+155 px). I could barely get 1400mhz stable using the 425sc bios.


I got a 1630 score using the same settings, but I was at 1404mhz core and 8k memory. Anyone know why that would be? I would think 1500mhz would give quite a big boost, but instead your score is lower. Can you try it at 1400mhz and up the memory to 8k to see if you get a higher score?

I don't think my 5930k is that much better than a 3770k for Heaven. Definitely not enough of a difference for the scores to be that different when you are 100mhz higher clock.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> If that we're to happen I would pass out. Once from happiness and then again from the probable price.


so at least one happygasm.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jk80520*
> 
> I got a 1630 score using the same settings, but I was at 1404mhz core and 8k memory. Anyone know why that would be? I would think 1500mhz would give quite a big boost, but instead your score is lower. Can you try it at 1400mhz and up the memory to 8k to see if you get a higher score?
> 
> I don't think my 5930k is that much better than a 3770k for Heaven. Definitely not enough of a difference for the scores to be that different when you are 100mhz higher clock.


heaven 4.0 is affected by cpu.. even whether you have the cpu on "balanced" vs High Performance mode in windows.


----------



## jk80520

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> so at least one happygasm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heaven 4.0 is affected by cpu.. even whether you have the cpu on "balanced" vs High Performance mode in windows.


https://unigine.com/products/heaven/

It says 100% GPU bound benchmarking which corroborates other peoples' statements that overclocking has 0 effect on it. I don't think his card is running as well at 1500mhz as he thinks.


----------



## BigMack70

I've never seen any difference at all with Unigine Heaven from messing with my CPU speed...


----------



## Hambone07si

So last night I finally flashed my bios on my TX to one I modded. All I changed was raising the Power Limit from 110% to 120% to allow for a bit more overclocking without throttling. I have been able to run 1402mhz (+200) on the core with no issues in the Witcher 3 and GTA V for a few hours. My temps are only hitting around 32-36c at most because I have a pretty serious custom loop with 2x 360mm rads and 1x 480mm 60mm thick rad. That loop cools my 4790K, M6F vrms, and my single TX.

My question is tho, is it completely safe to run 1402mhz on the core for 24/7?? With how these new gpu's overclock them selves with boost 2.0 and all, it should be fine especially at my temps no? All of this is on stock volt too. I have not had to raise the voltage at all, and with monitoring it, it's only hitting 1.168v after gaming for hours or benching with the gpu pushing 99% the whole time. I'm seeing around 116.8% power limit usage at 1402mhz with stock volts, if I raise the voltage some, all it does is push the power limit up a little higher. I tried +75mv and that only pushed it up to 1.187v after testing.

So do you guys say that it's safe to run it at that speed? Or might try for 1452mhz or so, right around the 120% limit. I'd rather have no throttling tho than pushing it to where it starts throttling. What do you think?

Thanks,
Hambone


----------



## johnadams

]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jk80520*
> 
> I got a 1630 score using the same settings, but I was at 1404mhz core and 8k memory. Anyone know why that would be? I would think 1500mhz would give quite a big boost, but instead your score is lower. Can you try it at 1400mhz and up the memory to 8k to see if you get a higher score?
> 
> I don't think my 5930k is that much better than a 3770k for Heaven. Definitely not enough of a difference for the scores to be that different when you are 100mhz higher clock.


I haven't touched the memory


----------



## TK421

You guys with 4k memory running samsung or hynix?


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> You guys with 4k memory running samsung or hynix?


I haven't had issues running my mem at 4ghz. I didn't know that they used Samsung as well. I haven't paid much attention to my cards before I put the backplates on, but I at least one of them is Hynix.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> So last night I finally flashed my bios on my TX to one I modded. All I changed was raising the Power Limit from 110% to 120% to allow for a bit more overclocking without throttling. I have been able to run 1402mhz (+200) on the core with no issues in the Witcher 3 and GTA V for a few hours. My temps are only hitting around 32-36c at most because I have a pretty serious custom loop with 2x 360mm rads and 1x 480mm 60mm thick rad. That loop cools my 4790K, M6F vrms, and my single TX.
> 
> My question is tho, is it completely safe to run 1402mhz on the core for 24/7?? With how these new gpu's overclock them selves with boost 2.0 and all, it should be fine especially at my temps no? All of this is on stock volt too. I have not had to raise the voltage at all, and with monitoring it, it's only hitting 1.168v after gaming for hours or benching with the gpu pushing 99% the whole time. I'm seeing around 116.8% power limit usage at 1402mhz with stock volts, if I raise the voltage some, all it does is push the power limit up a little higher. I tried +75mv and that only pushed it up to 1.187v after testing.
> 
> So do you guys say that it's safe to run it at that speed? Or might try for 1452mhz or so, right around the 120% limit. I'd rather have no throttling tho than pushing it to where it starts throttling. What do you think?
> 
> Thanks,
> Hambone


Your clocks and voltages are just fine at that speed, actually that is what my tx is at. 1.168v really is not that much, completely safe.


----------



## jk80520

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> You guys with 4k memory running samsung or hynix?


Mine is Hynix. Can't get stable above 1430, so I keep core at 1404. Memory goes to 4000/8000 no problem though.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jk80520*
> 
> Mine is Hynix. Can't get stable above 1430, so I keep core at 1404. Memory goes to 4000/8000 no problem though.


Ah, that's interesting

So I guess the higher core clocks you push, there's less room for mem oc?


----------



## johnadams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jk80520*
> 
> I got a 1630 score using the same settings, but I was at 1404mhz core and 8k memory. Anyone know why that would be? I would think 1500mhz would give quite a big boost, but instead your score is lower. Can you try it at 1400mhz and up the memory to 8k to see if you get a higher score?
> 
> I don't think my 5930k is that much better than a 3770k for Heaven. Definitely not enough of a difference for the scores to be that different when you are 100mhz higher clock.


Just ran the bench again @ 1400/8000



Seems that 8000 mem vs stock really made a difference. I'll run again @ 1500/8000 if it is stable.

CPU does matter, but my 3770k is @ 4.8


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnadams*
> 
> Just ran the bench again @ 1400/8000
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems that 8000 mem vs stock really made a difference. I'll run again @ 1500/8000 if it is stable.
> 
> CPU does matter, but my 3770k is @ 4.8


Whats the voltage running at with that bios? Or what are you setting it to for running 1500mhz on the core? Just curious, thanks


----------



## Shawnb99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> I swear ever since I committed to a Herman miller embody. I always want to try and get the best thing lol. So it was no longer as shocking to get a Titan x and etc


I want one of those so badly. This new PC came first, once i pay this off i'll be grabbing one. Are they are that much better then the Aeon?

Well I just grabbed myself a EVGA Superclocked Titan X sol i'm now part of the club!!

Damn Newegg has a limit 1 per customer, tried ordering the 2nd with a 2nd order but that didn't work. Guess i'll have to wait for somewhere else to get stock. Oh well I guess i can make do with one


----------



## johnadams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Whats the voltage running at with that bios? Or what are you setting it to for running 1500mhz on the core? Just curious, thanks


Voltage is 1.261 with this bios (maxair2). My settings for 1500/8000 are +158 core, +500 mem.

Did one last run @ 1500 again, but with 8000 mem this time instead of stock. I'm pleased.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnadams*
> 
> CPU does matter












Technically, yes. You wouldn't want to try running Heaven benchmark on a Pentium II.

However, here's just how _much_ - or rather, how _little_ - it matters:

Score on my sig rig at sig rig clocks (5 GHz CPU, 1400/8000 GPU):


And here's the score on my sig rig but *with the CPU underclocked to 2 GHz*


So at 40% of the CPU power, you get 96.5% of the performance. I think it's fair to say that the CPU doesn't matter in this bench.


----------



## johnadams

I don't understand why you've been sitting there trying to argue with everything I post, but okay pal. HAHA


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnadams*
> 
> Voltage is 1.261 with this bios (maxair2). My settings for 1500/8000 are +158 core, +500 mem.
> 
> Did one last run @ 1500 again, but with 8000 mem this time instead of stock. I'm pleased.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow, that's a lot higher than my TX is running at. What was your TX running with the stock bios? I assume you have a EVGA SC card if you are only giving it +158 core to get 1500mhz? I have a standard EVGA and if I give +200 core, that gets mine to 1402mhz. Mine hasn't given me any problems at +250 on the core but I haven't tried going past that because it was throttling real bad on the stock bios when pushing that much. I just flashed last night kinda late and had to go to bed for work today, but I'm going to go grab some food and then I'll try going higher now that I'm on my modded bios with 120% power limit. I really didn't want to go higher on the bios because the card can get 300w total with the connectors it has so going to 120% is pulling 300w pretty much so I figured it can't do any harm that way.

I laugh at people that try pulling 400w or 450w they say from a card that only has the ability to pull 300w with the design







.. I haven't really played with giving it more voltage per PX really. I haven't needed it yet, but we'll see in a little bit after I eat. Need to fill my belly









Here's a pic of my new build I just did in the Core X9 with way overkill on the rads, and SUPER OVERKILL on my 2.5tb of SSD's







,, 10x 256gigs LOL yeah, I did it









I custom painted my case and rads red and some gloss black on the mobo tray and the custom panel I made for the SSD's.. Came out pretty nice IMO.. I like it a lot!!




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnadams*
> 
> I was wondering why the heck this kid was sitting at his computer all day trying to argue with everything I posted...then I remembered the "block user" button. Now I no longer care. HAHA


LMAO!! I haven't had to use that yet, but good to know it works


----------



## ahnafakeef

Can I manually manipulate the voltage via MSI AB on the Maxair2 BIOS? And is this BIOS recommendable for the stock cooler?

Also, my bottom card requires 0.05v more than the top card at the same clocks. Can I apply different amount of volts to two cards in SLi when overvolting?

Thank you.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnadams*
> 
> I was wondering why the heck this kid was sitting at his computer all day trying to argue with everything I posted...then I remembered the "block user" button. Now I no longer care. HAHA


Classic internet response. When proven wrong, plug your ears.


----------



## johnadams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Classic internet response. When proven wrong, plug your ears.


I obviously upset you in some way or another. It is going to be okay pal. This is the internet. Nothing that I say matters unless you are really insecure or something.


----------



## BigMack70

There's a difference between arguing and correcting objectively false information. We can argue about rather AMD or Nvidia is better. We can't argue about rather or not the CPU matters for Unigine Heaven. It either does or it doesn't. And as I've shown, in any normal use case, it does not.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> We'll see... I like the idea of spending $1600 on 2 x 980 Ti Strix as opposed to $2200 on 2 x T-X Hybrid. That difference would cover an X99 upgrade.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nah.. we want a Titan X Kingpin or Titan X Strix!


I think if NV allows any custom Titan X's like the Kingpin of Strix or 980 Ti variants, it will be purely a response to what the 390X brings to the table. If the 390X totally out-performs the TX, then NV will have to up their game. Having a larger share of the market is one thing, but having the fastest GPU on the planet is another. And Jen-Hsun was very vocal about just that when he was announcing the TX at GDC and GTC. The GPU wars has been going on for a while now and both teams want to be the top dog, so come on AMD its time to release the hounds!!!


----------



## mistax

I wonder if my hybrid Titan x that is coming in can clock as well as my current stock Titan with max air2 getting 1523/8000 with 1.261


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> I think if NV allows any custom Titan X's like the Kingpin of Strix or 980 Ti variants, it will be purely a response to what the 390X brings to the table. If the 390X totally out-performs the TX, then NV will have to up their game. Having a larger share of the market is one thing, but having the fastest GPU on the planet is another. And Jen-Hsun was very vocal about just that when he was announcing the TX at GDC and GTC. The GPU wars has been going on for a while now and both teams want to be the top dog, so come on AMD its time to release the hounds!!!


If a non-reference PCB Titan-X shows up with a Display Port 1.3, I will be pre-ordering it immediately. Sadly, without a DP 1.3 I can't see a 3rd Titan-X being in the cards for me since I just don't foresee 2 overclocked Titan-X cards ever having issues pushing 4k 60 fps.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Can I manually manipulate the voltage via MSI AB on the Maxair2 BIOS? And is this BIOS recommendable for the stock cooler?
> 
> Also, my bottom card requires 0.05v more than the top card at the same clocks. Can I apply different amount of volts to two cards in SLi when overvolting?
> 
> Thank you.


I think sheyster said it will go to ~1.25v under load automatically and that you will not need to set that in Px or AB:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/8740#post_23967269


----------



## mistax

anyone have the stock titan x bios around.?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> anyone have the stock titan x bios around.?


gm200.doc on the opening post of the thread.


----------



## ssgwright

ok seems no one has the balls here to try the pencil mod lol, I'm going to give it a go. Going to start with a very fine line since I don't have a means of monitoring the actual voltage to the gpu.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jk80520*
> 
> https://unigine.com/products/heaven/
> 
> It says 100% GPU bound benchmarking which corroborates other peoples' statements that *overclocking has 0 effect on it*. I don't think his card is running as well at 1500mhz as he thinks.


pretty sure this is wrong.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> I've never seen any difference at all with Unigine Heaven from messing with my CPU speed...


You may want to run some benchmarks at different cpu clocks to see. I sure have... so have a number of benchers. Just ask Orthello.

lot of results *here*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> I haven't had issues running my mem at 4ghz. I didn't know that they used Samsung as well. I haven't paid much attention to my cards before I put the backplates on, but I at least one of them is Hynix.


Hynix on mine... when did Samsung ram start showing up?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> ok seems no one has the balls here to try the pencil mod lol, I'm going to give it a go. Going to start with a very fine line since I don't have a means of monitoring the actual voltage to the gpu.


Bro - if you do not have a DMM to check voltage and resistance, kinda flying blind - right?


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Technically, yes. You wouldn't want to try running Heaven benchmark on a Pentium II.
> 
> However, here's just how _much_ - or rather, how _little_ - it matters:
> 
> Score on my sig rig at sig rig clocks (5 GHz CPU, 1400/8000 GPU):
> 
> 
> And here's the score on my sig rig but *with the CPU underclocked to 2 GHz*
> 
> 
> So at 40% of the CPU power, you get 96.5% of the performance. I think it's fair to say that the CPU doesn't matter in this bench.


At 4k cpu wont matter as much but try running at 1080p or 2k. Cpu matters.


----------



## ssgwright

Quote:


> Bro - if you do not have a DMM to check voltage and resistance, kinda flying blind - right?


I know but I need more voltage







and with a pencil mod whats the most you can get .05-.1mV?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> At 4k cpu wont matter as much *but try running at 1080p or 2k. Cpu matters*.


especially at 1080P









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> 
> Bro - if you do not have a DMM to check voltage and resistance, kinda flying blind - right?
> 
> I know but I need more voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and with a pencil mod whats the most you can get .05-.1mV?


follow debauer's instructions... Can't be difficult to get a DMM to go with your $1000 gpu.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> ok seems no one has the balls here to try the pencil mod lol, I'm going to give it a go. Going to start with a very fine line since I don't have a means of monitoring the actual voltage to the gpu.


If you can wait, in two weeks I'm going to be tearing down my whole rig in order to move my set-up into a different room. When I do, I'll go ahead and take everything apart and clean it and at that time (using a Multi-meter) I'll give it a go. Just not gonna spend the time and effort taking everything apart to try the pencil mod out only to have to take it all apart again a week later.

Also JPM is right, a multi-meter is a good tool to have around regardless, not just for playing with your PC parts. Lots of uses around the house (Just used mine checking why my turn signal wasn't working properly) and they cost like 20 or 30 bucks if I recall. Don't risk destroying your $1000 dollar GPU just so save 10 minutes and 20 bucks on a tool you should have to begin with around your home.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> The GPU wars has been going on for a while now and both teams want to be the top dog, *so come on AMD its time to release the hounds!!!*


A Greyhound is a hound, as is a Dachshund.

Question is, are we gonna get this from AMD:



OR THIS:


----------



## ssgwright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> A Greyhound is a hound, as is a Dachshund.
> 
> Question is, are we gonna get this from AMD:
> 
> 
> 
> OR THIS:


LOL!


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> At 4k cpu wont matter as much but try running at 1080p or 2k. Cpu matters.


Interesting results from doing so. There's clearly a required floor on CPU performance - higher than I had expected, I didn't expect performance to fall off so dramatically @ 2 GHz on 1440p. But it's still so low, and performance gains are so minimal once you pass that floor, that I stand by what I said - in any normal use case scenario, CPU does not matter for this bench. Obviously if you are actually chasing a top score on a benchmark list, that is untrue, as even 0.5% performance becomes important then.

1440p Results:


----------



## axiumone

Without taking my blackplates off, as per gpu-z, all 3 of the titan x from evga that I have are hynix mem.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Interesting results from doing so. There's clearly a required floor on CPU performance - higher than I had expected, I didn't expect performance to fall off so dramatically @ 2 GHz on 1440p. But it's still so low, and performance gains are so minimal once you pass that floor, that I stand by what I said - in any normal use case scenario, CPU does not matter for this bench. *Obviously if you are actually chasing a top score on a benchmark list,* that is untrue, as even 0.5% performance becomes important then.
> 
> 1440p Results:


It's a benchmark that's what they are used for... benchmarking.







If you run 1080P the effect is even more since stack execution, becomes the bottleneck. And yes, fortunately it is very GPU bound - levels the field some compared to physic-heavy benchmarks, note the 4820K in first place (sub-zero GPUs). Haswell and HWE sli scores at 1440P are 130FPS, my [email protected] rig gets crushed. In terms of "real-world" performance, a benchmark says very little regarding game play if that's the end point.

You should post your best run in the OCN Top 30.


----------



## BigMack70

If you don't have a 5960X and at least a Titan X, both under water at minimum, you might think you are chasing top benchmark scores, but you really aren't.

The main purpose and use of benchmarks for 99.99% of users is to test overclocks and confirm everything in your system is working properly. For that in Unigine Heaven, your CPU is basically irrelevant.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> If you don't have a 5960X and at least a Titan X, both under water at minimum, you might think you are chasing top benchmark scores, but you really aren't.
> 
> The main purpose and use of benchmarks for 99.99% of users is to test overclocks and confirm everything in your system is working properly. For that in Unigine Heaven, your CPU is basically irrelevant.


right.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> If you don't have a 5960X and at least a Titan X, both under water at minimum, you might think you are chasing top benchmark scores, but you really aren't.
> 
> The main purpose and use of benchmarks for 99.99% of users is to test overclocks and confirm everything in your system is working properly. For that in Unigine Heaven, your CPU is basically irrelevant.


http://hwbot.org/

http://hwbot.org/

http://hwbot.org/

http://hwbot.org/

http://hwbot.org/

http://hwbot.org/

http://hwbot.org/

http://hwbot.org/

http://hwbot.org/

http://hwbot.org/

http://hwbot.org/

http://hwbot.org/

http://hwbot.org/

http://hwbot.org/

http://hwbot.org/

http://hwbot.org/


----------



## BigMack70

I'm sorry, where are you guys on this list again?

http://hwbot.org/benchmark/unigine_heaven_-_xtreme_preset/










None of you are chasing top benchmark scores in Unigine. You just aren't. If you are, please show me where you are on the hwbot leaderboards.


----------



## szeged

no where because ive never run unigine heaven except for one time to see what it was like 2 years ago.

why, where are you on the list?


----------



## mistax

and the hybrid titan x is sold out


----------



## Cyclops

So what's the news on the new AB? Can it change voltage on Titan X?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> I'm sorry, where are you guys on this list again?
> 
> http://hwbot.org/benchmark/unigine_heaven_-_xtreme_preset/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of you are chasing top benchmark scores in Unigine. You just aren't. If you are, please show me where on that list you are.





http://hwbot.org/user/jpmboy/

Please dude - we know you have a chip on your shoulder... what's the problem?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> So what's the news on the new AB? Can it change voltage on Titan X?


Yes!


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> So what's the news on the new AB? Can it change voltage on Titan X?


That's the word. However it still wont run all three 3 cards at the same voltage like a custom bios would, so I'm not sure about the actual utility.


----------



## SchmoSalt

I'm trying to understand how to properly overclock this card. My last Nvidia card was the 8800 GT so things have changed quite a bit. From what I understand speeds are determined by offsets, a turbo mode, and a total power limit of the card. My goal is to get a good overclock that is completely stable just for gaming. I'm not really into the whole benchmark competition thing.

Here is what I think I have so far:

1460 Mhz (+106 Mhz offset) target Core Clock
Stock (7 Ghz total?) Memory Clock
110% TDP Target
75C Core Limit
+37mV (1.193V total?) Core Voltage



Is there anything I am doing wrong? Is there any way I can improve my FPS/Stability? Does memory speed make a huge difference in game?


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> http://hwbot.org/user/jpmboy/


You are part of the 0.01%... let's see here... a 5960 X and Titan X cards under water... yup, as I said:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> If you don't have a 5960X and at least a Titan X, both under water at minimum, you might think you are chasing top benchmark scores, but you really aren't.


Quote:


> where are you on the list?


Nowhere, because I don't pretend to be someone chasing top benchmark scores.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> That's the word. However it still wont *run all three 3 cards at the same voltage like a custom bios* would, so I'm not sure about the actual utility.


Same issue here with two cards... really no different than adding the mod to the AB VEN files.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Annnnnnnd let's see here... a 5960 X and Titan X cards under water... yup, as I said:
> You are part of the 0.01%.


That's the thing about HWBOT - check a users hardware list. I only have a few, ranging from a cell phone thru a q9650, 2700K 4960X and the 5960X. There are guys with nearly every CPU ever made.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> There are guys with nearly every CPU ever made.


But not at the top of the list. Again, they might think they are chasing top benchmark scores, but they really aren't. No more than me going out to throw a football with my friends makes me an NFL quarterback.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> But not at the top of the list. Again, they might think they are chasing top benchmark scores, but they really aren't. No more than me going out to throw a football with my friends makes me an NFL quarterback.


at the time ... they were. the 2600K was leading when it was first out.
Enjoy your kit. No need to continue this off topic stuff.


----------



## szeged

i dont think you know how hwbot and hardware points works. Maybe its time you do some reading.

If you only bench to try to get the highest score out of all hardware ever...youre gonna have a bad time.


----------



## szeged

again i really am doubting your reading skills here. TOP benchmark scores could be TOP worldwide, TOP for that particular piece of hardware or TOP personal score, which one are you talking about. Maybe you should just stop posting before you end up looking like a complete moron instead of only 2/3rds moron.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> If you don't have a 5960X and at least a Titan X, both under water at minimum, you might think you are chasing top benchmark scores, but you really aren't.
> 
> The main purpose and use of benchmarks for 99.99% of users is to test overclocks and confirm everything in your system is working properly. For that in Unigine Heaven, your CPU is basically irrelevant.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Heaven forbid we just enjoy getting the most out of our cards Big M.


----------



## BigMack70

I am not sure if it's funny or sad that some of you guys are acting like 1-4% increases in very ordinary Unigine Heaven scores are significant.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> I am not sure if it's funny or sad that some of you guys are acting like 1-4% increases in very ordinary Unigine Heaven scores are significant.


we get it, you dont like benching and think any increase in benching performance is useless. We just dont care. Youre getting yourself all worked up because someone else enjoys something that you dont and thats just stupid.


----------



## axiumone

I think the point of that whole debate was that we in fact DO enjoy overclocking and beating the snot out of hardware, because this is ocn and not hwbot. For fun... or science.


----------



## BigMack70

The debate was rather or not CPU matters in Unigine Heaven. Unless you are chasing a *top* benchmark score, it doesn't. That's just the facts. Sorry you guys don't seem to like facts.


----------



## BigMack70

To prove my point using a more realistic test case, here's Unigine at my normal CPU clock (4.8 GHz). 200 MHz (5%) slower on the CPU than the 1440p 5 GHz bench above, but just a ONE point difference. That's well within the margin of error for different runs. If you own a modern (>= Sandy Bridge) i5/i7 CPU at any sort of moderate or better overclock, that's all that matters for this bench. You don't need to be picky with this one about your CPU unless you really are going for an absolute top score.


----------



## shadow85

When is EVGA Titan X hybrid going to be available to buy?


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> When is EVGA Titan X hybrid going to be available to buy?


It was available earlier today and is already sold out. The card itself sold out in like an hour and a half, the separate AIO cooler sold out a couple hours ago, so like 8-12 hours of being in stock for that one. No idea how soon they'll be back in stock... you could try posting on the EVGA forums or PM-ing Jacob.


----------



## Artah

Newegg still have the hydrocopper version of the cards I think.


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> So the GM200HC.ROM is the standard HC bios mate? I might give that one a try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I just got the acer b270hu monitor here and noticed now on desktop first card instead of staying at 135 mhz stays at 974 mhz. Normal due to resolution increase? I was still in 1920 x 1080 until now waiting for the monitor to arrive...


It wount go down to 135mhz in windows due to you run your monitor 144hz, if you put ur monitor to 120hz in windows your card will clock down to 135mhz again


----------



## mistax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> It was available earlier today and is already sold out. The card itself sold out in like an hour and a half, the separate AIO cooler sold out a couple hours ago, so like 8-12 hours of being in stock for that one. No idea how soon they'll be back in stock... you could try posting on the EVGA forums or PM-ing Jacob.


Yup end up returning my Titan x to micro enter and order the hybrid. Since it comes with a backplate too. Lol next week for a day or two I will have 2 Titan x halp


----------



## TK421

Titan X on witcher3 (latest whql) 1500/3764 dips to 55fps on ultra 1080p ._.

Also I was going to buy thermal pads for the evga backplate, what thickness do you guys recommend using?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I really want to see a custom PCB with an EVBOT port ... or a Strix TX! PLEASE !!




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Titan X on witcher3 (latest whql) 1500/3764 dips to 55fps on ultra 1080p
> 
> how come?


Not sure. In W3 all settings completely maxed, im getting an avg 55-65fps @ 2560x1440 with TX @ 1500mhz, with drops to 50 in rare cases. Whats your GPU use? CPU OC'd?


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> I think sheyster said it will go to ~1.25v under load automatically and that you will not need to set that in Px or AB:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/8740#post_23967269


So just to be clear, with this BIOS the card will always boost to 1.2563v (or whatever voltage is required for a particular overclock) under load?

Can I opt to use to use less volts if I want? If yes, how?

I need clarification on this since I doubt that my current cooling solution will be able to handle that high a voltage.

Sorry if I am starting to sound repetitive with my queries. I just want to make sure what I am getting into before flashing to another BIOS. I hope you understand.

Thank you.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Not sure. In W3 all settings completely maxed, im getting an avg 55-65fps @ 2560x1440 with TX @ 1500mhz, with drops to 50 in rare cases. Whats your GPU use? CPU OC'd?


With 1080p I can drop to 52fps but the game stays 70 most of the time

5820K / 4.2
16GB 2400 quad

Also, thermal pad for backplate, is 1mm enough or should I get thicker?


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> So what's the news on the new AB? Can it change voltage on Titan X?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yes!


How does this effect custom bios? Are we going to see more than 1.275v or will TX still be limited on hardware level by power limit?


----------



## Leyaena

Got my card earlier this week.
Incidentally, it's got one of the lowest ASIC score's I've ever seen on any of the cards I've owned, at 62,4%.

Figure a custom bios wouldn't do it any harm, which one would you guys recommend for a single card under water?


----------



## dawn1980

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487143&cm_re=gtx_titan_x-_-14-487-143-_-Product

1299 really?? Newegg charging 200 more....glad I managed order from Evga b4 they ran out of stock.....


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> Got my card earlier this week.
> Incidentally, it's got one of the lowest ASIC score's I've ever seen on any of the cards I've owned, at 62,4%.
> 
> Figure a custom bios wouldn't do it any harm, which one would you guys recommend for a single card under water?


68.8 here


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> With 1080p I can drop to 52fps but the game stays 70 most of the time
> 
> 5820K / 4.2
> 16GB 2400 quad


Well your GPU is definitely being botllenecked somewhere. My GPU stays locked at 99% use. Shouldnt be limited by your CPU or ram with those clocks, could try to clock CPU a little higher and see if it helps, if so then cpu limited. Other possibles PCI-E bandwidth, a bad game install, bug in driver, or background application interference. Im on newest drivers also with 4930k @ 4.6ghz


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Well your GPU is definitely being botllenecked somewhere. My GPU stays locked at 99% use. Shouldnt be limited by your CPU or ram with those clocks, could try to clock CPU a little higher and see if it helps, if so then cpu limited. Other possibles PCI-E bandwidth, a bad game install, bug in driver, or background application interference. Im on newest drivers also with 4930k @ 4.6ghz


I'm running dxtory to monitor fps, maybe that's why?

If I were to clock higher, the cooler would not hold the temps for cpu.


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dawn1980*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487143&cm_re=gtx_titan_x-_-14-487-143-_-Product
> 
> 1299 really?? Newegg charging 200 more....glad I managed order from Evga b4 they ran out of stock.....


You know what's funny is that all of the Titan X cards had the Iron Egg Guarantee. Including the Hybrid. . .now it's gone. Good to know Newegg is dedicated to selling they're products at the lowest fair price to their customers.


----------



## Swolern

Possible, try AB 4.1.1 to monitor fps. It leaves a very small footprint.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Possible, try AB 4.1.1 to monitor fps. It leaves a very small footprint.


I'll try


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> Got my card earlier this week.
> Incidentally, it's got one of the lowest ASIC score's I've ever seen on any of the cards I've owned, at 62,4%.
> 
> Figure a custom bios wouldn't do it any harm, which one would you guys recommend for a single card under water?


Low asic on this type of card isn't necessarily a good thing. Low asic on a custom pcb with a decent amount of voltage control and additional vrm's controls like a Classified, is a different story.


----------



## Leyaena

Exactly, hotrod.
I didn't say I was incredibly happy with it.

As far as I can tell the default BIOS has no voltage control at all, so that's a bit of a problem...
From some quick tests I did, it seems to max out at around 1365 core before it starts glitching out in Valley/Witcher 3.

Thinking I might try out one of the custom bios' linked in the first post soon.


----------



## Boyd

EVGA just annouced and released the Titan X Hybird.

or you can purchase the cooler on its own for MSRP of $109.99 on the evga website.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1558030/evga-evga-geforce-gtx-titan-x-hybird/0_20


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> How does this effect custom bios? Are we going to see more than 1.275v or will TX still be limited on hardware level by power limit?


no effect. editing the previous AB VEN files works the same. Mod bioses unaffected as they were before. There's really no "Power Limit" except indirectly via a voltage cap.

Surprised you haven't done the pencil mod yet...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> Got my card earlier this week.
> Incidentally, it's got one of the lowest ASIC score's I've ever seen on any of the cards I've owned, at 62,4%.
> 
> Figure a custom bios wouldn't do it any harm, which one would you guys recommend for a single card under water?


Any with 1.25-1.274V.









I got one pretty close and any of the cyclops bios make a difference (with WC)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> It *wount go down to 135mhz in windows due to you run your monitor 144hz*, if you put ur monitor to 120hz in windows your card will clock down to 135mhz again


After hooking up a Swift yesterday I noticed this too. Problem is 120Hz looks all muddy, 60Hz is the only other "bright" refresh on the ROG Swift.... or maybe my setup? 144HZ is very nice tho!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure. In W3 all settings completely maxed, im getting an avg 55-65fps @ 2560x1440 with TX @ 1500mhz, with drops to 50 in rare cases. Whats your GPU use? CPU OC'd?


Full die? nah... I had a 980 classy and 2 980 kingpins... the 980TiC is at best a side-grade from a T-rex.


----------



## John Shepard

Anyone else here using an accelerator xtreme 4?
How difficult is it to install? Do you need extra thermal pads?


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Titan X on witcher3 (latest whql) 1500/3764 dips to 55fps on ultra 1080p ._.
> 
> Also I was going to buy thermal pads for the evga backplate, what thickness do you guys recommend using?


That's really strange to be honest, I'm getting 60 fps with dips into the 50's at settings beyond ultra (sans AA) at 4k with sli Titan-X

Lots of info on getting W3 to run optimally here: http://forums.cdprojektred.com/threads/36088-A-compendium-of-tweaks-and-fixes-for-the-PC-version


----------



## Heratic

Hi i have modded my bios. i can do 1500mhz on the stock bios with after burner. whenever i use a modded bios the vcore goes to 1.274. i was wondering if there was a way to limit this to a lower voltage like 1.19 or 1.2. got half way through a valley benchmark @ 1600mhz but it crashed.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heratic*
> 
> Hi *i have modded my bios*. i can do 1500mhz on the stock bios with after burner. whenever i use a modded bios the vcore goes to 1.274. i was wondering if there was a way to limit this to a lower voltage like *1.19 or 1.2.* got half way through a valley benchmark @ 1600mhz but it crashed.


that's stock voltage. Unless you modified the voltage table, that is what it was running when it crashed in valley.


----------



## Heratic

Yeah i modified the voltage table. it's running at VDDC 1.274 V. Thats max voltage isn't it? Stock voltage is around VDDC 1.13 V or something


----------



## TremF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Titan X on witcher3 (latest whql) 1500/3764 dips to 55fps on ultra 1080p ._.
> 
> Also I was going to buy thermal pads for the evga backplate, what thickness do you guys recommend using?


That seems low? I run everything maxed out at 1440P and get 60 - 80fps with the odd dip to around 55fps with my Titan X at 1422/4001

Have you tried turning foliage distance down a notch? It doesn't make much difference visibly but gives a few extra fps.

I can't advise on the pads sorry as I am happy with the stock cooler and due to a problem with my spinal cord being compressed at the moment my deteriorating fine motor skills would hinder me modifying my card myself anyway.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heratic*
> 
> Yeah i modified the voltage table. it's running at VDDC 1.274 V. Thats max voltage isn't it? Stock voltage is around VDDC 1.13 V or something


yes, you asked about setting it to a max of 1.19-1.2V... which is stock. So just do your power limit mods and leave the voltage table stock and you have what you want. "Stock voltage is 1.17-1.23 depending on the card's ASIC


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heratic*
> 
> Yeah i modified the voltage table. it's running at VDDC 1.274 V. Thats max voltage isn't it? Stock voltage is around VDDC 1.13 V or something


Could try the Max air bios, it's a little bit more reserved in Voltage. 1.25 i think:

http://www.overclock.net/attachments/31855

I don't think lowering your voltage is going to allow you to stay stable at 1600 mhz though. Assuming you are under water, stick with the 1.274 voltage and just lower your clock speeds down a bit.


----------



## DimmyK

I ordered this AIO for my Titan X. Once it's here and installed, I'm planning to revisit overclock with added voltage this time. What bios would you guys recommend for this type of cooler? Max air, water?


----------



## Heratic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Could try the Max air bios, it's a little bit more reserved in Voltage. 1.25 i think:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/attachments/31855
> 
> I don't think lowering your voltage is going to allow you to stay stable at 1600 mhz though. Assuming you are under water, stick with the 1.274 voltage and just lower your clock speeds down a bit.


Yeah I'm not trying to get the card to run at 1600 I just put the boost table at that trying to get it to 1500 stable at lower volts but it didn't work so I just let it bench till it crashed.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes, you asked about setting it to a max of 1.19-1.2V... which is stock. So just do your power limit mods and leave the voltage table stock and you have what you want. "Stock voltage is 1.17-1.23 depending on the card's ASIC


Cheers Thanks for the help. So I set the voltage table p00 to 1193 - 1600 but when ever I start up a bench the VDDC got to 1.274. If I restrict the power limit it lowers the clocks while holding 1.19 but then I have to manually dial up the core clock in afterburner to get to 1500. Any ideas


----------



## TK421

titan x 1485/3734mhz 1.23v / 450w tdp

fs 18056

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7149519


----------



## araujomarcelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes, you asked about setting it to a max of 1.19-1.2V... which is stock. So just do your power limit mods and leave the voltage table stock and you have what you want. "Stock voltage is 1.17-1.23 depending on the card's ASIC


Funny thing, after I change my PSU from Corsair AX1500i to the EVGA Supernova T2 1600w my max stock voltage with stock BIOS went from 1.2300 to 1.2430  ?
And clearly got more stable after going from 8 pin + 6 pin Y cables to single cables (I think im imagining stuff by now)



Now I was trying the BIOS cyclops3 since someone said it had magic but my GPU-Z and Asus Tweak gets all crazy with the values as you can see in the picture
If i touch in any value using cyclops3 the card starts running at 1076 MHz if i dont touch in anything it runs at 1304 MHz its supposed to be like that? 

[Q] Modding the power limit to bo beyond 115% really changes anything? from the readings on the GPU-Z the card never goes above that even if you ramp it to 150%

Im trying to push my cards to the magic 1500 MHz but no luck with the stock bios or with cyclops3 or GM200SC-425

Is there anything I can do to push it higher than the current 1465 Mhz? the card is at 42C Max but my cooling is almost *off*.. 4 pumps, 28 gentle typhoons, 6 rads *sleeping* because cant OC more/better


----------



## Kidam101

Meh I can get my system to be stable anywhere after 1470 on a SLI with 2 x Ek waterblock and 1.274 volt








any inputs guys ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heratic*
> 
> Yeah I'm not trying to get the card to run at 1600 I just put the boost table at that trying to get it to 1500 stable at lower volts but it didn't work so I just let it bench till it crashed.
> Cheers Thanks for the help. So I set the voltage table p00 to 1193 - 1600 but when ever I start up a bench the VDDC got to 1.274. If I restrict the power limit it lowers the clocks while holding 1.19 but then I have to manually dial up the core clock in afterburner to get to 1500. Any ideas


here's a 1.25V bios I have running since plugging in this ROG swift.. 144Hz desktop @ 1.274 is probably okay since the current draw is low but I worried anyway.









cyclops4.zip 150k .zip file

Also - try the bios Gabe posted a few days ago.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *araujomarcelo*
> 
> Funny thing, after I change my PSU from Corsair AX1500i to the EVGA Supernova T2 1600w my max stock voltage with stock BIOS went from 1.2300 to 1.2430  ?
> And clearly got more stable after going from 8 pin + 6 pin Y cables to single cables (I think im imagining stuff by now)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I was trying the BIOS cyclops3 since someone said it had magic but my GPU-Z and Asus Tweak gets all crazy with the values as you can see in the picture
> If i touch in any value using cyclops3 the card starts running at 1076 MHz if i dont touch in anything it runs at 1304 MHz its supposed to be like that?
> 
> [Q] Modding the power limit to bo beyond 115% really changes anything? from the readings on the GPU-Z the card never goes above that even if you ramp it to 150%
> 
> Im trying to push my cards to the magic 1500 MHz but no luck with the stock bios or with cyclops3 or GM200SC-425
> 
> Is there anything I can do to push it higher than the current 1465 Mhz? the card is at 42C Max but my cooling is almost *off*.. 4 pumps, 28 gentle typhoons, 6 rads *sleeping* because cant OC more/better


One thing for sure.. when you have multiple utilities open at the same time pointing to the same PCB/Die sensor, the chances for a polling conflict increase (a lot). AB reports the clocks accurately and the sliders work for frequencies and power limit. Voltage has no effect with cy3.
TRy the new AB and uninstall PX, gpu tweak etc. gpuZ is fine and I've not seen a clash of it with AB yet.
What is your criteria for 'Stable" at 1500?

that's some serious cooling capacity!









edit: with the 1500i you can use non-split cables.. at least for 2 card sli.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kidam101*
> 
> Meh I can get my system to be stable anywhere after 1470 on a SLI with 2 x Ek waterblock and 1.274 volt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any inputs guys ?


Can be tough to hit 1500 as a general game clock for all games...
what bios? what memory speed?


----------



## deadwidesmile

To hit 1500 stable for games I had to drop my memory clock significantly. Keep that in mind if you're struggling to hit 1500. In reality, I don't push past 1485 unless I'm benching a run.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

I'm wondering if any of the 980Ti's BIOSes could be modified for the TX???

As they have similar architecture is this possible, especially as there will probably be a Classified, Kingpin, Lightning and Strix editions. Those BIOSes may offer alternative routes to more power and higher OC's with increased voltages etc???

Just a thought, please be kind if I'm off base!!! LOL


----------



## electricsheep

Just finished putting TXs under water, running nicely at 1500/8000:


__
https://flic.kr/p/sTscYs


__
https://flic.kr/p/sTCvcV


__
https://flic.kr/p/tQAg2c


__
https://flic.kr/p/tQAfVv


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Sweet rig and very UV Blue of you to share it!! LOL


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kidam101*
> 
> Meh I can get my system to be stable anywhere after 1470 on a SLI with 2 x Ek waterblock and 1.274 volt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any inputs guys ?


You've got SLI.







It's always harder to put SLI further than just having 1 card.

I have 2 cards at ASIC 79%. And I can only get stable at 1493 / 400 to 500 (haven't pushed beyond 500) on Mem - at 1.261v. Going to 1.274v doesn't help all that much. temps stay around 42C (obviously water cooled)...


----------



## BossJ

Ok - I may be ******ed - I'm guessing it's me, but I'm running the ASUS Rampage V Extreme with SLI TItan Xs - and I can't for the life of me find the right adapter for EK to run parallel tubing on my blocks. Anyone else figure this out? I'm in slots 1 and 4... (which is what ASUS recommends for 2 card SLI)... but i can't find a bridge that'll go 4 slots.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BossJ*
> 
> Ok - I may be ******ed - I'm guessing it's me, but I'm running the ASUS Rampage V Extreme with SLI TItan Xs - and I can't for the life of me find the right adapter for EK to run parallel tubing on my blocks. Anyone else figure this out? I'm in slots 1 and 4... (which is what ASUS recommends for 2 card SLI)... but i can't find a bridge that'll go 4 slots.


use 4 card bridge and tape the slot 2/3 holes?


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BossJ*
> 
> Ok - I may be ******ed - I'm guessing it's me, but I'm running the ASUS Rampage V Extreme with SLI TItan Xs - and I can't for the life of me find the right adapter for EK to run parallel tubing on my blocks. Anyone else figure this out? I'm in slots 1 and 4... (which is what ASUS recommends for 2 card SLI)... but i can't find a bridge that'll go 4 slots.


EK sells plugs for the bridges, gimme a sec I'll pull one up right quick and get you a link

edit: http://www.performance-pcs.com/ek-fc-terminal-blank-parallel.html

can't remember if it's a bridge or a terminal that you would need though.


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> EK sells plugs for the bridges, gimme a sec I'll pull one up right quick and get you a link
> 
> edit: http://www.performance-pcs.com/ek-fc-terminal-blank-parallel.html
> 
> can't remember if it's a bridge or a terminal that you would need though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> use 4 card bridge and tape the slot 2/3 holes?


Right - but I can't even find a bridge that reaches 4 slots and runs parallel. Maybe I'm missing something

Is this what I am needing?
http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc-bridge-quad-parallel.html

but even with this - will this fit a Asus Rampage V extreme setup? We have different slotting. We have an extra slot between the cards...
http://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/RAMPAGE_V_EXTREME/

or am I just crazy?


----------



## shadow85

I can't buy Titan X hybrid from Evga website because I am in Australia. And newegg does not have it available for Australia either atm. Guess I will have to wait a few weeks till Aus sellers get them in stock.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> @szeged - please add this updated BIOS to the OP to replace the older Maxair2 BIOS. Sorry for the trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an updated version of Maxair2. It does not boost as high as the original, so no one should have trouble hitting a high OC right off that bat.
> 
> Please NOTE:
> 
> *You will still need to use a profile to get the amount of OC you want. Voltage should adjust automatically under load to ~1.2563v, so you will not need to set that in PX or AB.*
> 
> This fix should help avoid a lot of problems people have reported.
> 
> GM200HC-MAXAIR2.zip 150k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> So just to be clear, with this BIOS the card will always boost to 1.2563v (or whatever voltage is required for a particular overclock) under load?
> 
> Can I opt to use to use less volts if I want? If yes, how?
> 
> I need clarification on this since I doubt that my current cooling solution will be able to handle that high a voltage.
> 
> Sorry if I am starting to sound repetitive with my queries. I just want to make sure what I am getting into before flashing to another BIOS. I hope you understand.
> 
> Thank you.


Not sure mate. The person to ask that is @Sheyster.

In any case You might want to take a look at this bios that I made for situations that I think you fit:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goloith*
> 
> Just tried this BIOS and it is amazing! Highly and I mean HIGHLY recommmend this for anyone on air. This is one of the few BIOSes that I've tested that doesn't nuke your GPU with high volts or default overclock. I just tried this out on my GPU and the default setting actually underperformed with default settings..........however this is much better than a default overclock crashing display drivers. So after I hit "Default" in EVGA Precision I set my Boost to 105% PT, 250+ MHz to get me to 1430 MHz core clock, then +300 on MEM clock which got me to 2006MHz (yes, it's different than other BIOSes, +300 will get you to 2k instead of +400).
> 
> Benefits:
> -Low Heat
> -Low voltage
> -Low Power
> 
> Cons:
> -Can't think of any
> 
> Again, if you want a great stable overclock at around Core 1430 MHz and 2K MHz MEM without worry check this one out, just make sure to hit default and input your own values.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/8600#post_23959081


----------



## araujomarcelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> One thing for sure.. when you have multiple utilities open at the same time pointing to the same PCB/Die sensor, the chances for a polling conflict increase (a lot). AB reports the clocks accurately and the sliders work for frequencies and power limit. Voltage has no effect with cy3.
> TRy the new AB and uninstall PX, gpu tweak etc. gpuZ is fine and I've not seen a clash of it with AB yet.
> What is your criteria for 'Stable" at 1500?
> 
> that's some serious cooling capacity!


Well my problem is that with AB I dont have a power slide even with the 4.1.1 version
Did like you said but still having the same problem, the card runs at 1304 mhz by default but when ever i touch any of sliders the card starts running at 1076 mhz (still accepts +mhz but ignores the pre-clock when running)
Stable would be running 3DMark without crashing since im obsessed in benchmarking but I start to think that I cant go beyond 1465 with my first card..
I want to see the MAX OC capabilities of my 4 cards and then make a final bench with 4 way sli (with dual 1600w psu)
Best results I got was with stock BIOS but if power slider and voltage could be higher and constant that would be great


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> I'm wondering if any of the 980Ti's BIOSes could be modified for the TX???
> 
> As they have similar architecture is this possible, especially as there will probably be a Classified, Kingpin, Lightning and Strix editions. Those BIOSes may offer alternative routes to more power and higher OC's with increased voltages etc???
> 
> Just a thought, please be kind if I'm off base!!! LOL


i think it gotta be the same "size" core. IDK. I did flash thr 980 strix bios onto my 980 KPE.. tricky since the KPE has 3 PCIE power rails and the strix only 2. The strix bios was just so much more efficient than the 980 classified and kingpin. Splave tried strix to classy first and wow, what an improvement.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *araujomarcelo*
> 
> *Well my problem is that with AB I dont have a power slide even with the 4.1.1 version*
> Did like you said but still having the same problem, the card runs at 1304 mhz by default but when ever i touch any of sliders the card starts running at 1076 mhz (still accepts +mhz but ignores the pre-clock when running)
> Stable would be running 3DMark without crashing since im obsessed in benchmarking but I start to think that I cant go beyond 1465 with my first card..
> I want to see the MAX OC capabilities of my 4 cards and then make a final bench with 4 way sli (with dual 1600w psu)
> Best results I got was with stock BIOS but if power slider and voltage could be higher and constant that would be great


nah - can't be.. . must be a bad install of AB or something. I'd delete every thing gpu tweak and PrecX. uninstall AB. Delete the folder(s) in programs(86), reinstall AB 411. Using Driver 350.12?

do you get a power slider with this:

nvidiaInspector.zip 244k .zip file


----------



## araujomarcelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> i think it gotta be the same "size" core. IDK. I did flash thr 980 strix bios onto my 980 KPE.. tricky since the KPE has 3 PCIE power rails and the strix only 2. The strix bios was just so much more efficient than the 980 classified and kingpin. Splave tried strix to classy first and wow, what an improvement.
> nah - can't be.. . must be a bad install of AB or something. I'd delete every thing gpu tweak and PrecX. uninstall AB. Delete the folder(s) in programs(86), reinstall AB 411. Using Driver 350.12?


Well I tested and Yes it works (kinda) with AB but still cant figure out where is the power slide, any other program that has power slide instantly bugs when you touch it, gonna try it later uninstalling and deleting all
the drivers are the 352s


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *araujomarcelo*
> 
> Well I tested and Yes it works (kinda) with AB but still cant figure out where is the power slide, any other program that has power slide instantly bugs when you touch it, gonna try it later uninstalling and deleting all
> the drivers are the 352s


should look like:


----------



## logicalways

Using cyclops bios was able to hit 1606mhz core and 2045mhz on the memory with a simple swiftech H140x lol.

Pretty awesome but pretty scary as as well. 60% over clock is Insane!!!


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BossJ*
> 
> Right - but I can't even find a bridge that reaches 4 slots and runs parallel. Maybe I'm missing something
> 
> Is this what I am needing?
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc-bridge-quad-parallel.html
> 
> but even with this - will this fit a Asus Rampage V extreme setup? We have different slotting. We have an extra slot between the cards...
> http://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/RAMPAGE_V_EXTREME/
> 
> or am I just crazy?


Just checked and it's a terminal that you need, not a bridge.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/ek-fc-terminal-quad-semi-parallel-acetal.html

That is what you would need. couldn't find one made from plexi though. Not sure if they make one or not.

Your board looks like it's basic double spacing for a 4 way card set-up so that bridge should fit. Just check to make sure the slots are 2cm apart


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Just checked and it's a terminal that you need, not a bridge.
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/ek-fc-terminal-quad-semi-parallel-acetal.html
> 
> That is what you would need. couldn't find one made from plexi though. Not sure if they make one or not.
> 
> Your board looks like it's basic double spacing for a 4 way card set-up so that bridge should fit. Just check to make sure the slots are 2cm apart


I just ordered one from PerformancePcs in plexi. Surprised they are out.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *logicalways*
> 
> Using cyclops bios was able to hit 1606mhz core and 2045mhz on the memory with a simple swiftech H140x lol.
> 
> Pretty awesome but pretty scary as as well. 60% over clock is Insane!!!


Which Cyclops bios?


----------



## SteezyTN

Is this a good idea of what frames I'll receive with a 4K monitor? I'm definately thinking of upgrading to 4K. This was with everything maxed out.



Cards are using both stock SC bios with the voltage slider all the way up. Have them OC'd to 1443mhz


----------



## logicalways

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Which Cyclops bios?


Cyclops3


----------



## SynchroSCP

Been playing with the OC settings of the new EVGA Tx today, think I've found the sweet spot...stable at 1441Mhz core, 7500 memory, 1.19V using the SC-425 bios and water cooled. OC's better than the Asus Tx I ended up sending back. Takes too much voltage to get stable above that, my mem does not like 8k but not a big deal really. Will hold here as an everyday OC I think, great setup with the Swift ROG monitor. Max temp after an hour of Valley was 42C.

Firestrike score is pretty much spot on from when i had OC'd 970's in SLI and no memory problems and a lot less heat in the loop. Pretty happy camper, pretty beastly card.

I know I sound like a broken record but I'm still freaked out by how how the backplate gets, I got some Fuji 2mm pads and replaced the stock pads this morning. I don't think the stock pads were making great contact in one or two places, much better with the thicker pads...can easily see that they make good contact now. Think I'm going to get an 80mm fan and use some double sided 5mm adhesive padding to mount it to the backplate. There's not great airflow to the backplate in my case as the reservoir blocks it from the the front fans so that will be a good workaround.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Which Cyclops bios?


that's futuremark sysinfo clocks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Is this a good idea of what frames I'll receive with a 4K monitor? I'm definately thinking of upgrading to 4K. This was with everything maxed out.
> 
> 
> 
> Cards are using both stock SC bios with the voltage slider all the way up. Have them OC'd to 1443mhz


looks good. for heaven 1.0 i guess. here's 4K results for heaven 4.0 (w/ 4K 8x AA is meaningless







.)

http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-4-0-scores/0_20


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *logicalways*
> 
> Using cyclops bios was able to hit 1606mhz core and 2045mhz on the memory with a simple swiftech H140x lol.
> 
> Pretty awesome but pretty scary as as well. 60% over clock is Insane!!!


Alright.. I'm trying that one now. Maybe I'll get lucky. More likely, you have a golden card. Been using the cyclops 1.3 bios for awhile.


----------



## RedM00N

So about the pencil mod.

Maybe my pencil wasnt sharp or good enough. Maybe I didnt do it right (since they dont show an after image). Maybe i wasnt supposed to blow the residue off the resistor.

Seems like it didnt help and my DMM was broken somehow so I cant really be sure if any more voltage is going through it, but the max clocks are the same.

Guess I'll try again with my other card


----------



## TK421

Earlier the problem with witcher 3 was the AA and chrome eating RAM in the bg.

I turned off AA and closed chrome and it ran 60-120 in ultra settings 1080, rarely drops below 60. But I turned AA on afterwards, the dips are more frequent but not significant.


----------



## John Shepard

Is there any way to "mount" a fan on the back of the graphics card?

The vram gets insanely hot


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John Shepard*
> 
> Is there any way to "mount" a fan on the back of the graphics card?
> 
> The vram gets insanely hot


This will have to do for now


----------



## bfedorov11

I get really strange problems with the cyclops3 bios. First time I flashed, the second card give me an error. Resent command and it was fine. One card looks normal. The other is all over the place. If I try to bench, even at 1300, it crashes instantly. I reflashed a second time with no problem.. same issue. Going back to 1.31.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> I get really strange problems with the cyclops3 bios. First time I flashed, the second card give me an error. Resent command and it was fine. One card looks normal. The other is all over the place. If I try to bench, even at 1300, it crashes instantly. I reflashed a second time with no problem.. same issue. Going back to 1.31.


? what exact flash commands are you using?


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> I just ordered one from PerformancePcs in plexi. Surprised they are out.


May want to double check that. I've seen quad sli _Bridges_ in plexi but never seen a quad sli _Terminal_ in plexi.

Difference is the Bridge has circular holes:



Terminals have slits:



The EKWB waterblocks for the Titan-X are compatible with the terminals, but not the bridges.

I think if you want to go plexi for 4 way, you are stuck having to get 2 of the dual parallel blocks and use your imagination on how to get it to tie together like going GPU terminal 1 --> rad -->GPU terminal 2 --> rest of loop or something to that effect.


----------



## TK421

For people who have installed the EVGA backplate, will a 0.5mm thermal pad fill the gap between the vram, vrm etc in the back?

How about between the front vrm/mem plate?


----------



## upload420

I am thinking about flashing my bios. I am on the reference cooler but have great airflow in my case. I also rigged a fan blowing over the back side of the card. My temps are pretty decent in my eyes. Idle temps are between 28-34.c depending on ambient. Load temps top out around 65-68.c gaming. When i was doing several benchmark runs with heaven yesterday my absolute highest temp was 70.c. Do you guys think i have enough head room to handle a bios flash? If so what bios would you recommend?


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *upload420*
> 
> I am thinking about flashing my bios. I am on the reference cooler but have great airflow in my case. I also rigged a fan blowing over the back side of the card. My temps are pretty decent in my eyes. Idle temps are between 28-34.c depending on ambient. Load temps top out around 65-68.c gaming. When i was doing several benchmark runs with heaven yesterday my absolute highest temp was 70.c. Do you guys think i have enough head room to handle a bios flash? If so what bios would you recommend?


Tweak the fan to spin faster and you should be ok 1.23v


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> After hooking up a Swift yesterday I noticed this too. Problem is 120Hz looks all muddy, 60Hz is the only other "bright" refresh on the ROG Swift.... or maybe my setup?


That shouldn't happen and doesn't with mine. What is more than likely happening is when you switch to 120hz, you are probably also enabling ULMB causing the muddy washed-out look to occur. That's pretty typical of ULMB, which is also enabled by default on my swift at 120hz, until I turned it off. With the current drivers, the red LED is always on, so it's hard to see that ULMB is also on. Losing the nice colors of the monitor was the main trade-off I found for having ULMB enabled which also requires a brightness of about 80 to match non-ulmb brightness of around 20. Double check the menu after switching.

Also, have you compared the Cyclops4 @ 1.25v to the more recent maxair bios on your card? Wondering how your results differed if so.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> please add this updated BIOS to the OP to replace the older Maxair2 BIOS. Sorry for the trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an updated version of Maxair2. It does not boost as high as the original, so no one should have trouble hitting a high OC right off that bat.
> 
> Please NOTE:
> 
> *You will still need to use a profile to get the amount of OC you want. Voltage should adjust automatically under load to ~1.2563v, so you will not need to set that in PX or AB.*
> 
> This fix should help avoid a lot of problems people have reported.
> 
> GM200HC-MAXAIR2.zip 150k .zip file


Thanks for the update! Been running this for about 23 hours with none of the previous bugs after hibernation or otherwise.

Didn't manage to hit 1500, but running smoothly at 1497/8000 in GTA V for the past 16 hours.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Low asic on this type of card isn't necessarily a good thing. Low asic on a custom pcb with a decent amount of voltage control and additional vrm's controls like a Classified, is a different story.


I really don't think it matters once you OC. Stock vs stock, sure maybe. My 62.5% did 1462 stable and my 69.3% does 1497. I've seen plenty in the 70's that can't do more than 1450. A custom bios, under water, will let the card sing, one way or another.


----------



## RedM00N

Well the pencil mod _did_ do something. Couldn't know how much extra voltage without my DMM but the gpu i just tried heated up pretty quickly after the mod. This was just under the gpu-z graphics thing.

Anyways reverted both cards because I kept getting pwr limitations/throttling. Couldnt hold a steady core freq(not related to temperature).


----------



## logicalways

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> For people who have installed the EVGA backplate, will a 0.5mm thermal pad fill the gap between the vram, vrm etc in the back?
> 
> How about between the front vrm/mem plate?


I know with my bitspower block had two sizes of pads 0.5mm memory front and back plate has 2mm I believe


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> Well the pencil mod _did_ do something. Couldn't know how much extra voltage without my DMM but the gpu i just tried heated up pretty quickly after the mod. This was just under the gpu-z graphics thing.
> 
> Anyways reverted both cards because I kept getting pwr limitations/throttling. Couldnt hold a steady core freq.


Balls of steel trying that out without a DMM lol.


----------



## logicalways

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> Alright.. I'm trying that one now. Maybe I'll get lucky. More likely, you have a golden card. Been using the cyclops 1.3 bios for awhile.


My card seems to be a really great card. All my past cards have been iffy and My 980 lost the lottery and over clocking wasn't happening at all. But my titan X is amazing. Had it flashed and running at 1604 for nearly two days with on and off gaming and benchmarking. Still feel like turning it down to 1500ish for the long haul. The summer months ambient temps of my room get quite high.

I have a pieced together watercooling system with a swiftech H140x for the titan x and my cross chill vrm ROG cooler and the swiftech H240x for my 4790k CPU. Both with Noctua 140mm fans in a corsair air 540 case. The front fans are 120mm bitfenix spectre pro white with blue LEDs. I want to add a 360 rad in the near future but that is going to have to wait.


----------



## jk80520

I'm using the SC 425W bios in the OP. When I set the mem clock offset to +500, PX shows the total mem clock at 4505, which I believe would be 9000mhz?! However, GPUZ and Heaven both report that +500 is giving 4005, which would be 8000mhz. So, which is correct? I'm assuming PX is wrong because the BIOS is reporting the wrong number.

I hope I haven't been running my memory at 9000mhz all day. I can't imagine my card would even allow that.


----------



## ssgwright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> Well the pencil mod _did_ do something. Couldn't know how much extra voltage without my DMM but the gpu i just tried heated up pretty quickly after the mod. This was just under the gpu-z graphics thing.
> 
> Anyways reverted both cards because I kept getting pwr limitations/throttling. Couldnt hold a steady core freq(not related to temperature).


thanks! still waiting for someone with a DMM to test to see how much the volts jump


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> That shouldn't happen and doesn't with mine. What is more than likely happening is when you switch to 120hz, you are probably also enabling ULMB causing the muddy washed-out look to occur. That's pretty typical of ULMB, which is also enabled by default on my swift at 120hz, until I turned it off. With the current drivers, the red LED is always on, so it's hard to see that ULMB is also on*. Losing the nice colors of the monitor was the main trade-off I found for having ULMB enabled* which also requires a brightness of about 80 to match non-ulmb brightness of around 20. Double check the menu after switching.
> 
> Also, have you compared the Cyclops4 @ 1.25v to the more recent maxair bios on your card? Wondering how your results differed if so.
> Thanks for the update! Been running this for about 23 hours with none of the previous bugs after hibernation or otherwise.
> 
> Didn't manage to hit 1500, but running smoothly at 1497/8000 in GTA V for the past 16 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't think it matters once you OC. Stock vs stock, sure maybe. My 62.5% did 1462 stable and my 69.3% does 1497. I've seen plenty in the 70's that can't do more than 1450. A custom bios, under water, will let the card sing, one way or another.


yup! that was it. 120Hz - disable ULMB. +1









I haven't loaded the maxair bios, and only loaded the 1,255V bios (cy4) for about a day... lol, once you get use to 1.274V, and can manage the heat, there's no going back. BAck on Cy3 right now.. especially with bright 120Hz!









honestly, all these bioses are from the same kernel - power limits and voltage cap is really all that can be adjusted. Would _not_ expect cy4 to be sig different from any other 1.25V bios.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> Well the pencil mod _did_ do something. Couldn't know how much extra voltage without my DMM but the gpu i just tried heated up pretty quickly after the mod. This was just under the gpu-z graphics thing.
> 
> Anyways reverted both cards because I kept getting pwr limitations/throttling. Couldnt hold a steady core freq(not related to temperature).


brass orbs w/ no way to measure resistance.


----------



## RedM00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Balls of steel trying that out without a DMM lol.


I just wonder why I kept getting throttled on both cards(showed up as pwr in gpu-z). Maybe I did it too much


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> May want to double check that. I've seen quad sli _Bridges_ in plexi but never seen a quad sli _Terminal_ in plexi.
> 
> Difference is the Bridge has circular holes:
> 
> 
> 
> Terminals have slits:
> 
> 
> 
> The EKWB waterblocks for the Titan-X are compatible with the terminals, but not the bridges.
> 
> I think if you want to go plexi for 4 way, you are stuck having to get 2 of the dual parallel blocks and use your imagination on how to get it to tie together like going GPU terminal 1 --> rad -->GPU terminal 2 --> rest of loop or something to that effect.


Ah, you're correct. I got a dual. Sorry about that. I was super tired and missed the quad part, heh.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> yup! that was it. 120Hz - disable ULMB. +1
> I haven't loaded the maxair bios, and only loaded the 1,255V bios (cy4) for about a day... lol, once you get use to 1.274V, and can manage the heat, there's no going back. BAck on Cy3 right now.. especially with bright 120Hz!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honestly, all these bioses are from the same kernel - power limits and voltage cap is really all that can be adjusted. Would expect cy4 to be sig different from any other 1.25V bios.
> brass orbs w/ no way to measure resistance.


Glad that worked!

Appreciate it, thanks. May as well just be content where I am for gaming.


----------



## dboythagr8

Anybody in here running SLI with GSYNC?

I was doing some testing and w/ GSYNC enabled, I noticed my usage of my two Titan X cards were not 90%+. The primary card was in the 90s, but the secondary card was in the upper 80%.

I disabled GSYNC and ran it again (heaven benchmark) and the main card went up to 99% usage with the secondary in the 90%+ range as well. I loaded up PCars where I previously had usage issues with GSYNC. It was better with GSYNC off (88% range). Still not ideal but better than it was.

Is this a thing? It's really odd to me so curious if this experience is out of the ordinary. I am on the W3 Game Ready drivers btw.


----------



## Goloith

Alright,

So I ended up going back to the EVGA 425w 121% PT BIOS because I'm running out of voltage with Gab's nerfed Cyclops bios. It doesn't mean it's a bad bios, but I'm running triple monitors out of the one card so it needs a lot more voltage.........I was starting to see artificats in Witcher 3 The Wild Hunt. So I decided it was time to try and learn the little there is to know about Maxwell BIOS Tweaker and I found this gem that greatly enhanced my understanding of the BIOS

http://www.overclock.net/t/1474548/kepler-bios-tweaker-1-27-basics-for-those-previous-users-who-want-to-know-what-it-means

I essentually opened up mulitple copies of the MBT with stock and modified BIOSes to see what was the same and what was different. Now I'm unfortunately near a PSU cap so I have to play it safe with watts......yes, yes, I'm getting a new PSU very soon.

Now there really is no "adaptive setting" that actually works. In otherwords, there is no adjustment settings that will allow you to scale from stock voltage to 1.2740 V (max). You can play with your voltage sliders all you want in the voltage table, but it isn't really going to do a darn thing. In otherwords, your best just keeping them how they are except for the very top slider under "Voltage Table", This is the only one that really does a darn thing. However, I did run into a weird bug where my BIOS after a gentle crash (not even a display driver crash - could be a W3 bug) would set everything back to default, however, upon using my overclock profile that I used before the voltage would act adaptive between 1.2550 to 1.2740 max under load which actually worked out for the better.

Did I mention that I'm on a watt budget? Since the other GPU doesn't use even remotely the same number of volts I actually left it on the default EVGA 425w 121% PT BIOS that's found on the front page. This thing will scale up perfectly with the other GPU and has plenty volts so it just hangs out at 1.2300 V. As the long as the boost table is the same things work fine.

Right now I have a stable Core Clock at 1430 MHz and Memory Clock at 1950 MHz all at a whopping 800 watts on air.

Anyways these are my findings and if somebody truly does find a way to have an adaptive voltage setting up to 1.2740 if the GPU really needs it that would be awesome. I know the Cyborg, MaxAir, and Gabs all just hang out at fixed voltage.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goloith*
> 
> Alright,
> 
> So I ended up going back to the EVGA 425w 121% PT BIOS because I'm running out of voltage with Gab's nerfed Cyclops bios. It doesn't mean it's a bad bios, but I'm running triple monitors out of the one card so it needs a lot more voltage.........I was starting to see artificats in Witcher 3 The Wild Hunt. So I decided it was time to try and learn the little there is to know about Maxwell BIOS Tweaker and I found this gem that greatly enhanced my understanding of the BIOS
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1474548/kepler-bios-tweaker-1-27-basics-for-those-previous-users-who-want-to-know-what-it-means
> 
> I essentually opened up mulitple copies of the MBT with stock and modified BIOSes to see what was the same and what was different. Now I'm unfortunately near a PSU cap so I have to play it safe with watts......yes, yes, I'm getting a new PSU very soon.
> 
> Now there really is no "adaptive setting" that actually works. In otherwords, there is no adjustment settings that will allow you to scale from stock voltage to 1.2740 V (max). You can play with your voltage sliders all you want in the voltage table, but it isn't really going to do a darn thing. In otherwords, your best just keeping them how they are except for the very top slider under "Voltage Table", This is the only one that really does a darn thing. However, I did run into a weird bug where my BIOS after a gentle crash (not even a display driver crash - could be a W3 bug) would set everything back to default, however, upon using my overclock profile that I used before the voltage would act adaptive between 1.2550 to 1.2740 max under load which actually worked out for the better.
> 
> Did I mention that I'm on a watt budget? Since the other GPU doesn't use even remotely the same number of volts I actually left it on the default EVGA 425w 121% PT BIOS that's found on the front page. This thing will scale up perfectly with the other GPU and has plenty volts so it just hangs out at 1.2300 V. As the long as the boost table is the same things work fine.
> 
> Right now I have a stable Core Clock at 1430 MHz and Memory Clock at 1950 MHz all at a whopping 800 watts on air.
> 
> Anyways these are my findings and if somebody truly does find a way to have an adaptive voltage setting up to 1.2740 if the GPU really needs it that would be awesome. I know the *Cyborg, MaxAir, and Gabs all just hang out at fixed voltage*.


good to learn the underlying mod utility.








the bioses you mention hold at 1.274V when in P states other than P8 (idle). use NV inspector to set... or at least see what those are set to for each bios. If both voltages for "P0, P2" say 1281-1600mV in MBT, the voltage will hold steady at the voltage ceiling and not adapt with load in those states.

right panel is the stock NV bios... that works with a voltage slider.











Zozon's MBT guide: http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios/0_20


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ? what exact flash commands are you using?


asus cards, so after --protectoff, nvflash -i0 -6 cyclops3.rom.. then i1 for the seconds card. I might give it another try. It was also a combination of 64bit 3dmark not working. It crashes the second it starts. What are the chances right..

It was strange that after the first flash, when I rebooted, sli was already enabled. The os didn't go through the normal routine like it is finding new hardware.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> asus cards, so after --protectoff, nvflash -i0 -6 cyclops3.rom.. then i1 for the seconds card. I might give it another try. It was also a combination of 64bit 3dmark not working. It crashes the second it starts. What are the chances right..
> 
> It was strange that after the first flash, when I rebooted, sli was already enabled. The os didn't go through the normal routine like it is finding new hardware.


Disable SLI
Disable both drivers
nvflash -i1 --protectoff
nvflash -i0 --protectoff
(protectoff is only necessary if "cross flashing")
FLASH
Enable drivers (not SLI) and reboot
Then enable SLI. (rebbot again, else a crash will not have that in the NVD ini file.
? Right?

If yes, then the commands you had should work. So, if you are flashing with the identical bios version number and same vendor, NV driver would not see it as new hardware


----------



## upload420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Tweak the fan to spin faster and you should be ok 1.23v


which of the bios on this thread should i use? Also will the flash raise voltages by default before doing so with PX. You said 1.23 would probably be my max safest voltage. I am just worried i am going to flash my card and its going to overheat and cook my card before I even have a chance to do something about it. Trust me i will be pushing my fan profile super high. I just wanted to know the safest bios for reference cooling that still will give me a good shot at a higher overclock.


----------



## araujomarcelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> should look like:


After uninstalling everything and reinstalling the AB your BIOS finally started to work








Unfortunately it didnt gave results way beyond what I was getting with stock BIOS but +stability is clearly there and 3DMark runs smooth as ****!









Max Core Clock = 1473 MHz
Max Mem Clock = 2080 MHz
FireStrike Extreme, OVER 10 Thousand!









Sucks that my i7 5960X today is lazy as **** and wouldnt clock over 4.5 *****hertz and was getting a toasty 70c on silent

Not a +50% OC on the GPU







but almost.. Time to test the other 3 Titans


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *logicalways*
> 
> I know with my bitspower block had two sizes of pads 0.5mm memory front and back plate has 2mm I believe


backplate 2mm, so not possible to use something thinner?

can you show me the area which the thermal pad is applied?

edit: evga rep said that all thermal pads by evga is 0.5mm, I'm not really sure if it's the required thickness to "connect" the backplate and the vram/vrm though


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *upload420*
> 
> which of the bios on this thread should i use? Also will the flash raise voltages by default before doing so with PX. You said 1.23 would probably be my max safest voltage. I am just worried i am going to flash my card and its going to overheat and cook my card before I even have a chance to do something about it. Trust me i will be pushing my fan profile super high. I just wanted to know the safest bios for reference cooling that still will give me a good shot at a higher overclock.


Maxair is probably the max I would run on air.


----------



## John Shepard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> This will have to do for now


i was thinking of something like but won't the fan fall over?
How are you holding it in place?

edit:
The 1.23v bios is safe for air.
I've been using it myself for a couple of days and haven't broke 75c in GTA V and Witcher 3.(the only games that go above 300w)
i manually set the fan speed at 80% while playing those.

edit:
going over 330w though does raise the temps quite a bit.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> When is EVGA Titan X hybrid going to be available to buy?


Not sure if someone already mentioned it to you but I just saw this in stock.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487143&cm_re=titan_x-_-14-487-143-_-Product


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Not sure if someone already mentioned it to you but I just saw this in stock.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487143&cm_re=titan_x-_-14-487-143-_-Product


Yes, it was posted earlier in the thread. A shame that Newegg is gouging +$200 for it.
















It was selling for $1099 from EVGA direct, but has since sold out there.


----------



## upload420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Maxair is probably the max I would run on air.


thank you i know i probably sound stupid but i just don't want to make any novice mistakes. I like to be informed to the fullest before doing any changes that could seriously harm my hardware. One last thing i would really like to know is, when you flash your bios on a gpu does it automatically raise the default voltage. Or does it have to be increased first through overclocking software such as PX? In other words my voltage in precision x reads a max of 1.174 if i don't change the power target or add mvs via the slider. Once flashed will that be higher before i move the slider? I kind of feel bad asking all these really stupid questions but I am trying to learn how to safely start doing more extreme overclocks.


----------



## John Shepard

^^The voltage will default at 1.23v under load.

You won't be able to change it through afterburner/precision x


----------



## johnadams

I've only recently taken up benchmarking and trying to squeeze everything I can out of my card. I noticed that stock, I couldn't get more than 1.218v even with the slider at +112mv. On the maxair2 bios, I get 1.261v, not 1.253. Is this normal?


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John Shepard*
> 
> i was thinking of something like but won't the fan fall over?
> How are you holding it in place?
> 
> edit:
> The 1.23v bios is safe for air.
> I've been using it myself for a couple of days and haven't broke 75c in GTA V and Witcher 3.(the only games that go above 300w)
> i manually set the fan speed at 80% while playing those.
> 
> edit:
> going over 330w though does raise the temps quite a bit.


I have the modded cyclops bios and works great, though I adjusted the fan to be slightly more aggressive in response to temperature changes.

I stick the fan to the pcb using 3m tape/scotch mounting, you can buy it at home depot but they're quite expensive.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> backplate 2mm, so not possible to use something thinner?
> 
> can you show me the area which the thermal pad is applied?
> 
> edit: evga rep said that all thermal pads by evga is 0.5mm, I'm not really sure if it's the required thickness to "connect" the backplate and the vram/vrm though


bumping my own question for backplate owners


----------



## John Shepard

I managed to mount a 14mm fan on the pc bracket using whatever i had available.(that fan wasn't working so i switched it with a cool green led)
I am going to try dual 12mm fans next and see if it changes anything.

This is how it looks
http://i.imgur.com/CyvyfuG.jpg

edit: Idle+chrome temps are lower
edit 2:load temps are about 3c lower

Now i need to find something to tie 2 12mm fans together....


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnadams*
> 
> I've only recently taken up benchmarking and trying to squeeze everything I can out of my card. I noticed that stock, I couldn't get more than 1.218v even with the slider at +112mv. On the maxair2 bios, I get 1.261v, not 1.253. Is this normal?


It's possible that this is due to different cards being binned at slightly different stock voltages. One of my cards at +112mV tops out at 1.218 and the other tops out at 1.243 - they are very similar ASIC (77% and 73%) but they run at different volts. So that's probably just normal.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> bumping my own question for backplate owners


You can see where the thermal pads are located in the backplate manual here. I didn't measure the thickness but there's no way they are 2mm thick. 0.5mm sounds about right. 2mm sounds about right for total thickness of the chips on the back of the PCB + thermal pads + backplate.


----------



## John Shepard

Here we go 2 120mm fans installed
Had no zip ties left so i improvised a bit....
http://i.imgur.com/iPASwNX.jpg

VRAM temperatures shouldn't be an issue now.I am gonna go ahead and play a bit of Witcher 3 and GTA V at 4000 mem to test


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *araujomarcelo*
> 
> After uninstalling everything and reinstalling the AB your BIOS finally started to work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately it didnt gave results way beyond what I was getting with stock BIOS but +stability is clearly there and 3DMark runs smooth as ****!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Max Core Clock = 1473 MHz
> Max Mem Clock = 2080 MHz
> FireStrike Extreme, OVER 10 Thousand!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sucks that my i7 5960X today is lazy as **** and wouldnt clock over 4.5 *****hertz and was getting a toasty 70c on silent
> 
> Not a +50% OC on the GPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but almost.. Time to test the other 3 Titans


so let me get this straight.. you went from stock voltage to a bios that pushes 1.27V and see no increase in max clocks?







.. something still not right.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Yikes. Don't short out anything on the PCB by using paper clips. Careful! I would wait until zip ties, hehe.


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> I ordered this AIO for my Titan X. Once it's here and installed, I'm planning to revisit overclock with added voltage this time. What bios would you guys recommend for this type of cooler? Max air, water?


Bumping my own question. Any suggestions as for safe max volts with AIO?


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> Bumping my own question. Any suggestions as for safe max volts with AIO?


I'd limit myself to MaxAir2. only because of your Vram is not watercooled, but some of the vets around here should be able to help you more. Thats just my 2 cents.


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BossJ*
> 
> I'd limit myself to MaxAir2. only because of your Vram is not watercooled, but some of the vets around here should be able to help you more. Thats just my 2 cents.


Thank you


----------



## John Shepard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Yikes. Don't short out anything on the PCB by using paper clips. Careful! I would wait until zip ties, hehe.


i made sure nothing was touching the pcb

i suppose i could add some tape on to just to be sure

edit:

i am gonna order 200 zip ties so i'll never run out again


----------



## araujomarcelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> so let me get this straight.. you went from stock voltage to a bios that pushes 1.27V and see no increase in max clocks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. something still not right.


My stock bios from Gigabyte was allowing me to push 1.243v giving me a max boost clock of 1450 mhz, with cyclops3 at 1.27 its giving a max boost of 1474 so there was some increase







(_maybe not enough?_)
From the reads on the GPU-Z the card keeps not eating power beyond 115% on FSE but eats 125% on FSU
If i try to go 1484mhz the card makes almost full bench but after random drivers crash, similar happens at 1504mhz just faster








Im using the 352.86 drivers, would rolling back help or using any specific setting?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Yikes. Don't short out anything on the PCB by using paper clips. Careful! I would wait until zip ties, hehe.


What works well... and still in place on the back on my 295x2 is.. you know those rubber mounts that come with some fans? They make great "Feet" for a fan sitting on the backside of a card.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *araujomarcelo*
> 
> My stock bios from Gigabyte was allowing me to push 1.243v giving me a max boost clock of 1450 mhz, with cyclops3 at 1.27 its giving a max boost of 1474 so there was some increase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (_maybe not enough?_)
> From the reads on the GPU-Z the card keeps not eating power beyond 115% on FSE but eats 125% on FSU
> If i try to go 1484mhz the card makes almost full bench but after random drivers crash, similar happens at 1504mhz just faster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im using the 352.86 drivers, would rolling back help or using any specific setting?


this is quad SLI? If yes, getting 4 to play together can be tough and for benching may not work best with all cards synched. What are the 4 ASIC values and idle voltages?

and please post that gigabyte bios, I'd like to have a look at it. (zip file or OCN will not accept the upload)


----------



## doogk

Used velcro on the side of the fan to hold it up, wanted to put it there so it will hit both TXs when I get my other one in. Added some heat sinks too, gotta order some more, only had 8.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> It's possible that this is due to different cards being binned at slightly different stock voltages. One of my cards at +112mV tops out at 1.218 and the other tops out at 1.243 - they are very similar ASIC (77% and 73%) but they run at different volts. So that's probably just normal.
> You can see where the thermal pads are located in the backplate manual here. I didn't measure the thickness but there's no way they are 2mm thick. 0.5mm sounds about right. 2mm sounds about right for total thickness of the chips on the back of the PCB + thermal pads + backplate.


So they come preapplied :O ?

I was going to buy the fujipoly 6w/mk set from ppc but they were 0.5mm only.


----------



## Jpmboy

http://www.cabletiesandmore.com/cableties.php


----------



## Lukas026

hello again

today I finally got my own TitanX card and I have to ask.

Are the newest drivers from NV (352.86) bugged ?

I had many crashes when browsing web via Google Chrome - "nvidia kernel stopped responding" error to be more specific.

In games, it is a different story - I am stable with 1430 / 8000 @ only 1.175v and seems stable (witcher 3 and gta 5 wise)

My asic is 80.1% if it matters.

So is it the card or drivers ?

PS: I tried to roll back to 350.12 and it seems stable, but unfortunately performance in witcher 3 is horrible with this version


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> hello again
> 
> today I finally got my own TitanX card and I have to ask.
> 
> Are the newest drivers from NV (352.86) bugged ?
> 
> I had many crashes when browsing web via Google Chrome - "nvidia kernel stopped responding" error to be more specific.
> 
> In games, it is a different story - I am stable with 1430 / 8000 @ only 1.175v and seems stable (witcher 3 and gta 5 wise)
> 
> My asic is 80.1% if it matters.
> 
> So is it the card or drivers ?
> 
> PS: I tried to roll back to 350.12 and it seems stable, but unfortunately performance in witcher 3 is horrible with this version


yes they are. something that has helped is turning off hardware acceleration in chrome settings under advanced settings


----------



## Lonestar166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> hello again
> 
> today I finally got my own TitanX card and I have to ask.
> 
> Are the newest drivers from NV (352.86) bugged ?
> 
> I had many crashes when browsing web via Google Chrome - "nvidia kernel stopped responding" error to be more specific.
> 
> In games, it is a different story - I am stable with 1430 / 8000 @ only 1.175v and seems stable (witcher 3 and gta 5 wise)
> 
> My asic is 80.1% if it matters.
> 
> So is it the card or drivers ?
> 
> PS: I tried to roll back to 350.12 and it seems stable, but unfortunately performance in witcher 3 is horrible with this version


I installed my two Titan X cards on Friday using the same 352.86 driver. I have been playing The Witcher 3 all weekend, and it is running as smooth as silk.

I have had no issues whatsoever, so I am guessing it is Google Chrome, which I don't use.

Hope this info is helpful.


----------



## mandingo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lonestar166*
> 
> I installed my two Titan X cards on Friday using the same 352.86 driver. I have been playing The Witcher 3 all weekend, and it is running as smooth as silk.
> 
> I have had no issues whatsoever, so I am guessing it is Google Chrome, which I don't use.
> 
> Hope this info is helpful.


I have same problem....


----------



## Lukas026

ok fair enough

thank you for the input.

I though it was chrome, but wanted a confirmation.

my card is realy great so far. playing gta V with 1440 / 8100 now for over an hour now and everything seems stable. thats with 1.175V


----------



## Gabrielzm

Just mine two cents folks but chrome have been declining and getting very buggy for me for more than a month now. I don't think is driver related. It went from a awesome browser to sluggish performer prone to crashes with simple embed videos. I am on firefox now and 0 problems...


----------



## dawn1980

http://www.nvidia.cn/object/win7-winvista-win8-64bit-352.94-iCafe-whql-driver-cn.html

No crashes


----------



## Manac0r

I grabbed Sheyster's MaxAir2 bios when he first posted it (OG post). Has it been updated again?


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> no effect. editing the previous AB VEN files works the same. Mod bioses unaffected as they were before. There's really no "Power Limit" except indirectly via a voltage cap.
> 
> Surprised you haven't done the pencil mod yet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any with 1.25-1.274V.


Funny you should say that.



I've just been hesitant about the components ability to take it.
BTW- 5960x is incoming. Hoping beyond hope for another special chip. My 5820k has turned out to be a monster.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Funny you should say that.
> 
> 
> 
> I've just been hesitant about the components ability to take it.
> BTW- 5960x is incoming. Hoping beyond hope for another special chip. My 5820k has turned out to be a monster.


Please do some testing with a DMM and give us your results, the only folks to try it so far are the members of "Huge Swinging Steel Filled Sac" who free-styled it without any resistance checks lol.

I'm planning on giving it ago next week sometime so as much info about pics of the process would be absolutely amazing (with multi meter reading lol).









Also question, when testing the actual voltage output, does the GPU automatically fire up at max voltage (kind of like a fan)? Or, do you have to get it under full load before your DMM will give you a proper reading?

Unfortunately I don't have a test bench or a CPU air cooler handy, so the draining and filling of the loop multiple times to test it doesn't sound super appealing.


----------



## araujomarcelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> What works well... and still in place on the back on my 295x2 is.. you know those rubber mounts that come with some fans? They make great "Feet" for a fan sitting on the backside of a card.
> this is quad SLI? If yes, getting 4 to play together can be tough and for benching may not work best with all cards synched. What are the 4 ASIC values and idle voltages?
> 
> and please post that gigabyte bios, I'd like to have a look at it. (zip file or OCN will not accept the upload)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> What works well... and still in place on the back on my 295x2 is.. you know those rubber mounts that come with some fans? They make great "Feet" for a fan sitting on the backside of a card.
> this is quad SLI? If yes, getting 4 to play together can be tough and for benching may not work best with all cards synched. What are the 4 ASIC values and idle voltages?
> 
> and please post that gigabyte bios, I'd like to have a look at it. (zip file or OCN will not accept the upload)


Titan X (slot 1) - Running cyclops3, max OC yet 1474 mhz on core & 2080 mhz on mem (ASIC of 65.5%)
Titan X (slot 2) - idle voltage of 0.8740V (ASIC of 64.7%)
Titan X (slot 3) - idle voltage of 0.8620V (ASIC of 76.2%)
Titan X (slot 4) - idle voltage of 0.8680V (ASIC of 67.0%)

I have Quad SLI but im OCing one by one to see their max individually by disabling them with the switchs on the motherboard

Here is the stock gigabyte bios that was allowing me to go 1.2430V, 1455 mhz on core and 2060 on mem

GM200OriginalGigaByte.zip 150k .zip file


----------



## shadow85

Hmm I know this is not a full review @ 4K, but currently at only 1 fps difference @ 4K who would buy a Titan X over a 980 Ti:

http://videocardz.com/55905/first-nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-ti-review-leaks-out


----------



## Ayahuasca

More interested in AMDs new card than the 980ti.


----------



## shadow85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ayahuasca*
> 
> More interested in AMDs new card than the 980ti.


I think AMD have to have pull out something special now that the 980 Ti is out with Titan X like performance at $350 less.


----------



## dawn1980

If the 980ti is 650 im selling my titan x and getting 2 980ti sli but I expect the retail price 749. 800 for evga aio version


----------



## zergslayer69

Ow, the 980ti is so close to the titan. But again, if you want the absolute best, titan is the way to go.


----------



## burningrave101

EVGA Titan X Superclocked in stock at Tigerdirect $1029.99:

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=9687834&CatId=7387


----------



## DADDYDC650

I'm going to have to ditch my Titan X. A 980 Ti for $650 and the same TX performance I'm used to? Sign me up for 2!


----------



## dawn1980

Wonder when NewEgg will have stock of the 980ti card??? I know its tomorrow but I normally wake up for work and check and of course they were released like 2am sold out....ha


----------



## Lourad

EVGA has had my Titan X since Tuesday, the RMA on the customer website says (received : pending). Kinda sad!
I have called them, they said they have it. But no info other than that.
I really wish they would repair or replace already.


----------



## araujomarcelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dawn1980*
> 
> http://www.nvidia.cn/object/win7-winvista-win8-64bit-352.94-iCafe-whql-driver-cn.html
> 
> No crashes


Have you tried Heroes of the Storm with it? that game has **** performance right now with the 352.86


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *araujomarcelo*
> 
> Titan X (slot 1) - Running cyclops3, max OC yet 1474 mhz on core & 2080 mhz on mem (ASIC of 65.5%)
> Titan X (slot 2) - idle voltage of 0.8740V (ASIC of 64.7%)
> Titan X (slot 3) - idle voltage of 0.8620V (ASIC of 76.2%)
> Titan X (slot 4) - idle voltage of 0.8680V (ASIC of 67.0%)
> 
> I have Quad SLI but im OCing one by one to see their max individually by disabling them with the switchs on the motherboard
> 
> Here is the stock gigabyte bios that was allowing me to go 1.2430V, 1455 mhz on core and 2060 on mem
> 
> GM200OriginalGigaByte.zip 150k .zip file


thanks for the giga bios! +1. It's the base Nvidia bios - they didn't even put their name on it.








ah - so slot one tops out @ 1474... should do higher. I'll switch over to my 64% card and see what it does. What are you using to report the gpu clock? (and 2080 memory is very good!)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> Hmm I know this is not a full review @ 4K, but currently at only 1 fps difference @ 4K who would buy a Titan X over a 980 Ti:
> 
> http://videocardz.com/55905/first-nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-ti-review-leaks-out


Because they want a Titan X? according to that comparo... why would anyone wanting one card buy anything but a 295x2?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ayahuasca*
> 
> More interested in AMDs new card than the 980ti.


me too... the wait is getting a bit long. AMD better launch a real WOW card, like the 7970 was.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I'm going to have to ditch my Titan X. A 980 Ti for $650 and the same TX performance I'm used to? Sign me up for 2!


.. .I'll be lookin for cheap TitanX in the market place.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Funny you should say that.
> 
> 
> 
> I've just been hesitant about the components ability to take it.
> BTW- 5960x is incoming. Hoping beyond hope for another special chip. My 5820k has turned out to be a monster.


debauer already showed it can take a few tenths down in OHMs. we know 1.26V actual is okay... 1.28V may buy a bunch of MHz and should be okay with your subzero kit - right? Where'd you get the 5960X from? Local?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manac0r*
> 
> I grabbed Sheyster's MaxAir2 bios when he first posted it (OG post). Has it been updated again?


Yes, there was an updated Maxair² posted. Only difference is lower boost on bootup to avoid problems. Just dial in the OC settings you want using AB or PX.


----------



## Mongo

Is any one using around 10gb of ram with your Titan X in Witcher 3? Everything Turned as high as it goes. 2560x1440


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dawn1980*
> 
> If the 980ti is 650 im selling my titan x and getting 2 980ti sli but I expect the retail price 749. 800 for evga aio version


Yeah, confirmed price for 980 Ti is indeed $649. And 980 price got cut off to $499.


----------



## SteezyTN

Seriously though, what do you guys think about the 980Ti for $649 (rumored)? I spent roughly $2,158 USD for my two TX's and two EK water blocks and backplates.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Seriously though, what do you guys think about the 980Ti for $649 (rumored)? I spent roughly $2,158 USD for my two TX's and two EK water blocks and backplates.


Don't care, I'm happy with my card.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Don't care, I'm happy with my card.


I am too. Even though I haven't had much time for them. I got LASIK 3 days ago, so I have to stay away for like a week







something tells me though that there will be a benefit over the 980Ti.


----------



## koc6

Mine are sold, and now waiting for 980 ti


----------



## BossJ

Psh. Ain't no one touching my titan Xs haha


----------



## carlhil2

Well, I am officially out of the club, sold one of my cards 3 weeks ago, returned the other today to MC, see some of you guys in the 980ti club, Peace..3-way baby..


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Seriously though, what do you guys think about the 980Ti for $649 (rumored)? I spent roughly $2,158 USD for my two TX's and two EK water blocks and backplates.


I honestly think that you could have saved about $600 by going with 980 Ti's. Oh well. You still have monster cards so stay away from the rumors section until everything dies down....


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I honestly think that you could have saved about $600 by going with 980 Ti's. Oh well. You still have monster cards so stay away from the rumors section until everything dies down....


I'm keeping them regardless. This is the technology world. You win some and you lose some. Spent $600 more... Assuming that tiger direct would have sold them. Oh well. I do love my TX's though.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mongo*
> 
> Is any one using around 10gb of ram with your Titan X in Witcher 3? Everything Turned as high as it goes. 2560x1440


around 5gb tweaked slightly above ultra settings at 4k. This is obviously before the inevitable free upgrade to the "ultimate edition" which will have higher value settings available and mods. @ 4k, I wouldn't drop the T-X.

Also GTA 5 was sneaking up towards 8GB or usage with everything maxed out.


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I'm keeping them regardless. This is the technology world. You win some and you lose some. Spent $600 more... Assuming that tiger direct would have sold them. Oh well. I do love my TX's though.


Yup same here. It would be a shame if they sold for that cheap, but what are you gonna do? I still love my Titan X's and buying these cards got me into water cooling. Something I always wanted to do, but never did. So it's been a fun trip to get these!

Can't wait for the next project!


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> around 5gb tweaked slightly above ultra settings at 4k. This is obviously before the inevitable free upgrade to the "ultimate edition" which will have higher value settings available and mods. @ 4k, I wouldn't drop the T-X.
> 
> Also GTA 5 was sneaking up towards 8GB or usage with everything maxed out.


Seriously 5gb on Witcher 3? I can't get past 4.. .and I'm running 4k. How odd. I'm tweaked as well on Titan X's in SLI. but hover around 4gb maybe 4.5gb... but thats after like playing ... 2 hours straight. It starts out at 3gb. I'm on ultra everything with tweaked INI.

Odd.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BossJ*
> 
> Yup same here. It would be a shame if they sold for that cheap, but what are you gonna do? I still love my Titan X's and buying these cards got me into water cooling. Something I always wanted to do, but never did. So it's been a fun trip to get these!
> 
> Can't wait for the next project!


Honestly, pricing the 980Ti at $649 would cut sales on the TX. When the original Titan came out, the 780 ti was priced at $700. It seems like they would raise the 980 ti.


----------



## romanlegion13th

has the 980ti got a date yet or is it more rumors?
if it come out in 2 weeks we have had are Titan Xs for nearly 3 months, Titan X is still faster if your in 4K you need more than 6gb of Vram on some games
its like buying a new car you will lose money in 3 months but you got 3 months use, im happy to keep my 2 untill say 2017 next Titan


----------



## DNMock

Sorry for the double post, but let's all just save ourselves the trouble and if you plan on dumping your T-X for a 980ti just send me a PM. Preference being one already with a EK block on it.


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Sorry for the double post, but let's all just save ourselves the trouble and if you plan on dumping your T-X for a 980ti just send me a PM. Preference being one already with a EK block on it.


BAHAHAHA - wouldn't that be nice







EK block on it - done right.


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Honestly, pricing the 980Ti at $649 would cut sales on the TX. When the original Titan came out, the 780 ti was priced at $700. It seems like they would raise the 980 ti.


Yeah i'm not sure they'd have many more Titan X sales if the 980 Ti is that low. Unless they drop the TX to 900.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Sorry for the double post, but let's all just save ourselves the trouble and if you plan on dumping your T-X for a 980ti just send me a PM. Preference being one already with a EK block on it.


PM incoming lol


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BossJ*
> 
> Seriously 5gb on Witcher 3? I can't get past 4.. .and I'm running 4k. How odd. I'm tweaked as well on Titan X's in SLI. but hover around 4gb maybe 4.5gb... but thats after like playing ... 2 hours straight. It starts out at 3gb. I'm on ultra everything with tweaked INI.
> 
> Odd.


I was rounding, it's like 4.8 is the highest I've seen. I'm sure I could increase the draw distance a little more and get it to 5 without too much trouble after a while. I'm also running with max pre-rendered frames at 4 instead of 1. Prefer the smoother gameplay over the the barely noticed delay. Not like we are talking about a fast twitch game.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> PM incoming lol


sweet, I'll hit you back in a moment, I got guests coming over any minute and I gotta go finish getting stuff around, shouldn't take but a couple hours though.


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> I was rounding, it's like 4.8 is the highest I've seen. I'm sure I could increase the draw distance a little more and get it to 5 without too much trouble after a while. I'm also running with max pre-rendered frames at 4 instead of 1. Prefer the smoother gameplay over the the barely noticed delay. Not like we are talking about a fast twitch game.


ah Nice. didn't think about pre-rendering...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Don't care, I'm happy with my card.


^^ This
it's OG Titan "deja-vu all over again": and the 980 Ti guys will be moaning when a full die classified comes out...

@araujomarcelo

64% ASIC [email protected] 1544 (cyclops3). 1567 is "iffy" on this card. Sequentially ran only test one in Fire Strike Ultra. Note that the boost table in bios goes in 13Hz increments... so that what I use to increase the AB slider - multiples of 13. If the cards are failing FS in the final, Combined test, sometimes it's not the GPUs that are the cause.


----------



## DADDYDC650

I found this interesting since GTA V is my favorite game at the moment. Looks like there's practically no performance difference between the 980 Ti and TX.

On the other hand, the TX is a handful of frames ahead of the Ti according to Guru3d. I'm guessing the TX is ahead in max frames but a tie in regards to average frames.


Who to believe? I have until the 13th to decide my future! Help me!!!


----------



## Woundingchaney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Seriously though, what do you guys think about the 980Ti for $649 (rumored)? I spent roughly $2,158 USD for my two TX's and two EK water blocks and backplates.


I think that history should have played a factor foe your initial purchase. This same scenario happened with the 780ti. Ultimately running SLI I believe you have made the better choice, but yes it did cost a considerable premium.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> debauer already showed it can take a few tenths down in OHMs. we know 1.26V actual is okay... 1.28V may buy a bunch of MHz and should be okay with your subzero kit - right? Where'd you get the 5960X from? Local?


-

http://overclocking.guide/increase-the-nvidia-power-limit-all-cards/
http://overclocking.guide/nvidia-gtx-titan-x-volt-mod-pencil-vmod/
http://overclocking.guide/nvidia-gtx-titan-x-external-power-guide/

There are a few mods that der8aer posted for TX. Power limit, Voltage, and E / G-powered. All extend the cards potential ability, but do it in different ways and to greater extents. I'm no expert for sure, but believe Powerlimit mod is the safest and only increases the tdp and ability of card to draw power. The question I have is does it directly effect voltage or raise it.
Voltage mod directly increases card voltage thru variable resister, and E / G power is replacing the power section altogether and the ability to directly and effectively control both core voltage and memory voltage.
I am trying the Powerlimit as it is the least destructive. For the voltage mod I feel you must do some soldering as trying to hold multi meter probes and work the card would be a royal pita.
And the external power mod is a all in proposition as warranty and ability to resell card is out the window.
I'm slowly trying to learn about this stuff and do have a G-powerboard. Once I have both a suitable card and info, I'll give it a shot. The one TX I can afford is not the one. If I was given a card, it would be a different story.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Don't care, I'm happy with my card.


I am as well, but I have an addiction (or maybe infliction) with video cards. I can only have one, and after my 780ti Kingpin I do miss the insanity non-reference brings. Even though if I do go for a 980ti Classy I'm going to have to bend new copper pipe...







Also knowing my luck, this Titan X I have will perform better over the 980ti lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> sweet, I'll hit you back in a moment, I got guests coming over any minute and I gotta go finish getting stuff around, shouldn't take but a couple hours though.


Hey take your time and no rush! Message back when you can. I bet my friend is going to be upset at me if I do sell this thing. It's been the best overclocking card I've ever owned. Lately though I rarely game and when I do, I bet even a 980 could do what I need it to do.


----------



## Cozmo85

Will titan X be fully DX12 like 980ti is supposed to be?

http://wccftech.com/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-ti-features-full-directx-12-support-arrives-geforce-lineup-competitive-649-pricing-titanx-performance/

"GTX 980 Ti will leverage support by being the first DirectX 12 enabled card with Feature Level 12_1 support that allows conservative raster and raster order views aside from the Level 12_0 features that include Tiled Resources"


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woundingchaney*
> 
> I think that history should have played a factor foe your initial purchase. This same scenario happened with the 780ti. Ultimately running SLI I believe you have made the better choice, but yes it did cost a considerable premium.


I got my TX's both for 10% off. So overall it doesn't really affect me. Plus I always knew the ti would come a few months after the TX. But something tells me that it won't be for $649.99. That would cut sales on the TX by a big one. Now if it was like the last one, and come out at $699.99, that seems more reasonable. But overall, with the price I paid for my TX's, I'm not worried at all.


----------



## Cozmo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I got my TX's both for 10% off. So overall it doesn't really affect me. Plus I always knew the ti would come a few months after the TX. But something tells me that it won't be for $649.99. That would cut sales on the TX by a big one. Now if it was like the last one, and come out at $699.99, that seems more reasonable. But overall, with the price I paid for my TX's, I'm not worried at all.


Same, I got my titan x off ebay for $950, got $95 back in ebay bucks, and sold The Witcher for $30. I am happy with my $825 titan x


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> Will titan X be fully DX12 like 980ti is supposed to be?
> 
> http://wccftech.com/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-ti-features-full-directx-12-support-arrives-geforce-lineup-competitive-649-pricing-titanx-performance/
> 
> "GTX 980 Ti will leverage support by being the first DirectX 12 enabled card with Feature Level 12_1 support that allows conservative raster and raster order views aside from the Level 12_0 features that include Tiled Resources"


Look here:
Quote:


> *12 API with Feature Level 12.1*


*http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-titan-x/specifications*

And I paid $1850 CAD for my TitanX and Ek block, still happy!









Canadian dollar does suck though...


----------



## Cozmo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Look here:
> *http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-titan-x/specifications*
> 
> And I paid $1850 CAD for my TitanX and Ek block, still happy!


Thanks. Looks like 980 and below are just regular dx12. Makes me feel good.


----------



## SteezyTN

I still have the evga step up...

Haha, who am I kidding. Why do that? I love my TX SLI setup.


----------



## Ayahuasca

I do think nVidia have took Titan X owners for mugs this time, no double precision and compared to the original Titan and 780ti this launch has came much sooner.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ayahuasca*
> 
> I do think nVidia have took Titan X owners for mugs this time, no double precision and compared to the original Titan and 780ti this launch has came much sooner.


Not quite the same since 780 Ti was more powerful than OG Titan. 980 Ti is cut down. Plus things are much different now. If you run 4k, you're going to need the extra memory sooner if not later.


----------



## Kold

I'm sure this one gets asked quite a bit, but could someone recommend a current custom bios that seems to be pretty stable with added power? It just seems like there are a ton of bios to choose from!

I'm using an Evga Titan X (Non SC).

My max stable OC is 1430 (Valley tested) @1.155v on air.

Thanks!


----------



## Ayahuasca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Not quite the same since 780 Ti was more powerful than OG Titan. 980 Ti is cut down. Plus things are much different now. If you run 4k, you're going to need the extra memory sooner if not later.


Well some reviews put the 980ti ahead as it boosts higher.

6gb is fine for 4K, by the time it isn't anyone realistic about 4K performance will have a newer card anyway.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> backplate 2mm, so not possible to use something thinner?
> 
> can you show me the area which the thermal pad is applied?
> 
> edit: evga rep said that all thermal pads by evga is 0.5mm, I'm not really sure if it's the required thickness to "connect" the backplate and the vram/vrm though


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> You can see where the thermal pads are located in the backplate manual here. I didn't measure the thickness but there's no way they are 2mm thick. 0.5mm sounds about right. 2mm sounds about right for total thickness of the chips on the back of the PCB + thermal pads + backplate.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> So they come preapplied :O ?
> 
> I was going to buy the fujipoly 6w/mk set from ppc but they were 0.5mm only.


I hate bumping this but I need answers before I buy the thermal pads from ppc...


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ayahuasca*
> 
> Well some reviews put the 980ti ahead as it boosts higher.
> 
> 6gb is fine for 4K, by the time it isn't anyone realistic about 4K performance will have a newer card anyway.


They're probably using numbers with drivers from when the TX was released.. or they're getting kickbacks. Look at this review.
http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/gpu_displays/nvidia_gtx980ti_review/1

TX, OC'd numbers are like a 3 fps increase.. but then the 980ti oc, gains like 25 fps with oc.

This seems about right.. 4k numbers


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> They're probably using numbers with drivers from when the TX was released.. or they're getting kickbacks. Look at this review.
> http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/gpu_displays/nvidia_gtx980ti_review/1
> 
> TX, OC'd numbers are like a 3 fps increase.. but then the 980ti oc, gains like 25 fps with oc.


I like how in the BF benchmark the TX lost 0.1 FPS by being OCed...


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Anybody in here running SLI with GSYNC?
> 
> I was doing some testing and w/ GSYNC enabled, I noticed my usage of my two Titan X cards were not 90%+. The primary card was in the 90s, but the secondary card was in the upper 80%.
> 
> I disabled GSYNC and ran it again (heaven benchmark) and the main card went up to 99% usage with the secondary in the 90%+ range as well. I loaded up PCars where I previously had usage issues with GSYNC. It was better with GSYNC off (88% range). Still not ideal but better than it was.
> 
> Is this a thing? It's really odd to me so curious if this experience is out of the ordinary. I am on the W3 Game Ready drivers btw.


Update:

With the new *353.06 drivers*, this issue appears to be gone. There was definitely something odd going on with SLI and GSYNC in the previous driver (Witcher 3 Game Ready).


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Update:
> 
> With the new *353.06 drivers*, this issue appears to be gone. There was definitely something odd going on with SLI and GSYNC in the previous driver (Witcher 3 Game Ready).


Hrm, never noticed.. 80+ usage is acceptable for me. Question though.. they changed the gsync options.. how can you have vsync off or on with gsync on. How is that different?

Awesome.. I get tearing with gsync on now.. tried with vsync off and on.. same result.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> So many 980's for sale this week


lol - then the 980Ti owners take a bath when the non-reference full-die boards come out. That's about the only thing that would get my attention right now.. .well, except a surprise from AMD.


----------



## romanlegion13th

people selling there Titan Xs for 980ti seems a bit stupid, you lose money on your T-X and get a less preforming card
i wounder how long it will be for the 980ti to be available as the T-Xs are still on pre-order and sell out as soon as any stock comes in


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> people selling there Titan Xs for 980ti seems a bit stupid, you lose money on your T-X and get a less preforming card
> i wounder how long it will be for the 980ti to be available as the T-Xs are still on pre-order and sell out as soon as any stock comes in


good time to watch the Market Place for a Bargin... maybe one to mod.


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> Hrm, never noticed.. 80+ usage is acceptable for me. Question though.. they changed the gsync options.. how can you have vsync off or on with gsync on. How is that different?
> 
> Awesome.. I get tearing with gsync on now.. tried with vsync off and on.. same result.


Not sure on this myself. If you have GSYNC selected under 'Monitor Technology', do you still need to have VSYNC set to off? Furthermore there is now an option under the VSYNC category that says "On (Smooth)". The description reads "Select Smooth to smooth the frame-time pattering for SLI".

Hmm. Anybody been able to test this?


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> people selling there Titan Xs for 980ti seems a bit stupid, you lose money on your T-X and get a less preforming card
> i wounder how long it will be for the 980ti to be available as the T-Xs are still on pre-order and sell out as soon as any stock comes in


I don't understand this either. They'd maybe pocket $200 cash and get worse performing cards. Assuming they are buying the $700 models and potentially paying tax/shipping. If you didn't see something like this coming then you simply were oblivious to all of the rumours out there. I do think however this card came out about a month earlier than I expected (I thought it would be announced after Fiji to steal it's thunder) and was slightly better than I thought it would be (was guessing 5-8% weaker rather than 4%). If you were planning on re-selling your TXs a year from now, this card has no real affect on re-sale since there will probably be a $550 Pascal GPU with slightly (or potentially moderately) better performance at half the power draw this time next year.


----------



## Cozmo85

Geez $850 OBO. Prob get this for $800 or less

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GeForce-GTX-Titan-X-12gb-ddr5-FREE-NEXT-DAY-SHIPPING-/221788797904?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33a3a47bd0


----------



## steveTA1983

Do you guys think a highly OC'd titan (boost of say 1460mhz core and 8ghz mem) will have higher performance of a simular clocked 980ti


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> people selling there Titan Xs for 980ti seems a bit stupid, you lose money on your T-X and get a less preforming card
> i wounder how long it will be for the 980ti to be available as the T-Xs are still on pre-order and sell out as soon as any stock comes in


I lost all of $50.00 on my New Egg Titan X, which I had to sell because I wanted nothing to do with their return policy, returned the second that I copped from MC 3 weeks ago for full refund...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Not sure on this myself. If you have GSYNC selected under 'Monitor Technology', do you still need to have VSYNC set to off? Furthermore there is now an option under the VSYNC category that says "On (Smooth)". The description reads "Select Smooth to smooth the frame-time pattering for SLI".
> 
> Hmm. Anybody been able to test this?


I think you set vsynch to "Gsynch" ?


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Not sure on this myself. If you have GSYNC selected under 'Monitor Technology', do you still need to have VSYNC set to off? Furthermore there is now an option under the VSYNC category that says "On (Smooth)". The description reads "Select Smooth to smooth the frame-time pattering for SLI".
> 
> Hmm. Anybody been able to test this?


Enable vsync smooth if you have gsync and sli.. got rid of the tearing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I think you set vsynch to "Gsynch" ?


Control panel is different now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> Geez $850 OBO. Prob get this for $800 or less
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/GeForce-GTX-Titan-X-12gb-ddr5-FREE-NEXT-DAY-SHIPPING-/221788797904?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33a3a47bd0


Probably getting 2x 980ti instead of spending 1k for another TX.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveTA1983*
> 
> Do you guys think a highly OC'd titan (boost of say 1460mhz core and 8ghz mem) will have higher performance of a simular clocked 980ti


Titan X is strictly better man, it has 256 more cores and more VRAM. It will always be faster than a 980ti on average at the same clock speeds.


----------



## SynchroSCP

Where are we seeing the $649 pricing from, last I've seen it was expected at $799 for reference and more for custom cooling. Doesnt make sense to kill Tx with that pricing unless they are really worried about what AMD is going to launch (if they ever do







)

TBH I'd still rather have the Tx than the cut down Ti even if the differences are minor, I plan to have this card well into Pascal and down the road the differences may matter. The 12GB is probably more than I'll use at 1440p but how many 780Ti owners think they have enough vram going forward? It will be interesting to see how things progress, especially what DX12 does in that regard.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchroSCP*
> 
> Where are we seeing the $649 pricing from, last I've seen it was expected at $799 for reference and more for custom cooling. Doesnt make sense to kill Tx with that pricing unless they are really worried about what AMD is going to launch (if they ever do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> TBH I'd still rather have the Tx than the cut down Ti even if the differences are minor, I plan to have this card well into Pascal and down the road the differences may matter. The 12GB is probably more than I'll use at 1440p but how many 780Ti owners think they have enough vram going forward? It will be interesting to see how things progress, especially what DX12 does in that regard.


Its on NVIDIA's site for sale http://www.geforce.com/hardware/geforce-gtx-980-ti/buy-gpu


----------



## SteezyTN

Just wait it out. But seriously, the Ti for $649? That would ruin the sales of the TX.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchroSCP*
> 
> Where are we seeing the $649 pricing from, last I've seen it was expected at $799 for reference and more for custom cooling. Doesnt make sense to kill Tx with that pricing unless they are really worried about what AMD is going to launch (if they ever do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> TBH I'd still rather have the Tx than the cut down Ti even if the differences are minor, I plan to have this card well into Pascal and down the road the differences may matter. The 12GB is probably more than I'll use at 1440p but how many 780Ti owners think they have enough vram going forward? It will be interesting to see how things progress, especially what DX12 does in that regard.


http://www.geforce.com/hardware/geforce-gtx-980-ti/buy-gpu

Dang ninja'd


----------



## G227

See one thing that I just can't wrap my head around are the people trying to convince not the others - but themselves that 6gb VRAM is enough because they want to convince themselves that selling TX and saving $200-300 won't cost them anything for performance ("oooh well with OC it's going to be the same" type of argument)*. Is 6gb fine?. It is. Now. Same as 3gb was fine when 780ti was released - but today? Well, thats a different story - em aj rajt?







*. So it comes back to this - do you want to save some money and get a less future proof card with slightly worse performance? Or - more importantly I think - do you want a new graphics card to play with?







If the answer is yes, then go ahead. Not that these are going to matter but here are few reasons this is not a good idea:

A) If you can't return your card for full refund, you are not saving as much.
B) You will have to wait for a new card and we all know how it was to wait for TX








C) New waterblocks! (well this I'm not sure about - you actually might be able to use the existing ones just fine)
D) DID I MENTION THE WAIT?!
E) Perhaps most importantly - you are going to pull your hair out when custom PCB cards come out








F) The shadow of 6GB and lower nominal performance - THE FEAR - is going to loom over your body like a raven waiting to strike









LIke many have mentioned here - the only interesting thing for me would be custom PCB models, but with them you will get roughly the SAME performance (if slightly more), for almost the same price (if not higher) AND you will have to wait and wait and wait which means either A) you will have PC downtime or B) you won't be able to monetize the Titan X for as much as the return window will pass (unless you are creative







). But hey, this is just me rationalizing being lazy to wait for custom PCB 980ti


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Titan X is strictly better man, it has 256 more cores and more VRAM. It will always be faster than a 980ti on average at the same clock speeds.


ya very true. I was just starting to have buyers remorse lol


----------



## Cozmo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> B) You will have to wait for a new card and we all know how it was to wait for TX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D) DID I MENTION THE WAIT?!


In stock with overnight available.

http://www.geforce.com/hardware/geforce-gtx-980-ti/buy-gpu


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> See one thing that I just can't wrap my head around are the people trying to convince not the others - but themselves that 6gb VRAM is enough because they want to convince themselves that selling TX and saving $200-300 won't cost them anything for performance ("oooh well with OC it's going to be the same" type of argument)*. Is 6gb fine?. It is. Now. Same as 3gb was fine when 780ti was released - but today? Well, thats a different story - em aj rajt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *. So it comes back to this - do you want to save some money and get a less future proof card with slightly worse performance? Or - more importantly I think - do you want a new graphics card to play with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the answer is yes, then go ahead. Not that these are going to matter but here are few reasons this is not a good idea:
> 
> A) If you can't return your card for full refund, you are not saving as much.
> B) You will have to wait for a new card and we all know how it was to wait for TX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C) New waterblocks! (well this I'm not sure about - you actually might be able to use the existing ones just fine)
> D) DID I MENTION THE WAIT?!
> E) Perhaps most importantly - you are going to pull your hair out when custom PCB cards come out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F) The shadow of 6GB and lower nominal performance - THE FEAR - is going to loom over your body like a raven waiting to strike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LIke many have mentioned here - the only interesting thing for me would be custom PCB models, but with them you will get roughly the SAME performance (if slightly more), for almost the same price (if not higher) AND you will have to wait and wait and wait which means either A) you will have PC downtime or B) you won't be able to monetize the Titan X for as much as the return window will pass (unless you are creative
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). But hey, this is just me rationalizing being lazy to wait for custom PCB 980ti


i bought a 780 for "future proofing" two years ago. It didnt take long for it to start to become "obsolete". I got the titan x to hopefully last 2 years, maybe 3. Or at least till pascal comes out, and if it destroys maxwell, be able to sell the titan for the flagship pascal for hopefully little or no cost


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveTA1983*
> 
> i bought a 780 for "future proofing" two years ago. It didnt take long for it to start to become "obsolete". I got the titan x to hopefully last 2 years, maybe 3. Or at least till pascal comes out, and if it destroys maxwell, be able to sell the titan for the flagship pascal for hopefully little or no cost


Just be sure you sell your TX once the Pascal release rumors start heating up. Pascal's little x80 GPU will probably be slightly-moderately faster than a Titan X at half the power draw.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I lost all of $50.00 on my New Egg Titan X, which I had to sell because I wanted nothing to do with their return policy, returned the second that I copped from MC 3 weeks ago for full refund...


well thats not bad, but to sell your T-X for 980ti like on ebay would be like swapping them, you lose money on T-X then buy 980ti so would work out the same but you end up with a slower cards


----------



## Cozmo85

Used x's are still rare enough on ebay You could probably get $1000 for one so around $900 or so after fees and shipping and such.


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Just be sure you sell your TX once the Pascal release rumors start heating up. Pascal's little x80 GPU will probably be slightly-moderately faster than a Titan X at half the power draw.


id probably wait till a week or so before release. If anything else, it should only be 1-200 bucks extra to get flagship pascal.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveTA1983*
> 
> id probably wait till a week or so before release. If anything else, it should only be 1-200 bucks extra to get flagship pascal.


14nm GPUs are going to a lot more $/mm^2 than 28nm but GP204 should be really small (probably in the low 300mm^2 range) so probably $550-$600. I could see the TX selling for right at or under that this time next year.


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> 14nm GPUs are going to a lot more $/mm^2 than 28nm but GP204 should be really small (probably in the low 300mm^2 range) so probably $550-$600. I could see the TX selling for right at or under that this time next year.


as long as they dont pull a thing like with 4-6gb vram (figi anyone????)


----------



## mistax

Man. I was returning my titan X to microcenter for my hybrid that is coming next week, but with the 980 ti, being 650. I can almost pick up 2 for SLI for the same price D=.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveTA1983*
> 
> as long as they dont pull a thing like with 4-6gb vram (figi anyone????)


Fiji has HBM1 so limited to 4GB. Pascal will have HBM2 so it should theoretically have between 8-32GB of VRAM.


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> Man. I was returning my titan X to microcenter for my hybrid that is coming next week, but with the 980 ti, being 650. I can almost pick up 2 for SLI for the same price D=.


I sold two 980's for the titan. Once overclocked, the sli 980's were only 10% faster (in most cases). But i was having stutter in games, and it was irratating as hell. 980ti's would be a powerhouse, but even with massive power, its not worth the annoying stutter that is present


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> In stock with overnight available.
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/hardware/geforce-gtx-980-ti/buy-gpu


You got me there. Yet - this is US and for limited time only since due to the price-point this card is going to sell out fast (its initial batch) and the prices will increase at resellers towards the $700 mark. In EU the best of the shops don't even list the card yet







- on the bright-side they have GeForce 8400 GS PCI-E - (8 Cores) -> HOW AWESOME - 8 cores







. So yeah.

But I'm glad - I want to get a second titan and this should maybe bring the price down - if only by a tad bit


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Fiji has HBM1 so limited to 4GB. Pascal will have HBM2 so it should theoretically have between 8-32GB of VRAM.


Jeeze, lol talk about never having a bottleneck


----------



## mistax

alright. I said screw it. Already in the rabbit hole. Goona keep my Hybrid Titan X coming in next week and run it off 1500/8000


----------



## TK421

How can you guys hit 4000/8000 memory with hynix chips?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> alright. I said screw it. Already in the rabbit hole. Goona keep my Hybrid Titan X coming in next week and run it off 1500/8000


The 980 Ti reference card itself doesn't excite me too much. What will come next from the AIB's will be much more interesting IMHO.


----------



## Cozmo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> How can you guys hit 4000/8000 memory with hynix chips?


Opened afterburner, clicked memory clock to +500. Clicked apply.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - then the 980Ti owners take a bath when the non-reference full-die boards come out. That's about the only thing that would get my attention right now.. .well, except a surprise from AMD.


Do you have any source for the full-die custom card.?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Fiji has HBM1 so limited to 4GB. Pascal will have HBM2 so it should theoretically have between 8-32GB of VRAM.


The 4GB limitation isn't set in stone.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> Enable vsync smooth if you have gsync and sli.. got rid of the tearing.
> *Control panel is different now.*
> Probably getting 2x 980ti instead of spending 1k for another TX.


lol - it sure is. just loaded this new driver.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Do you have any source for the full-die custom card.?


only hope. anything but a non-reference PCB is at best a side-grade.

(one of these used TX's for $<850 would be good tho)


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> only hope. anything but a non-reference PCB is at best a side-grade.
> 
> (one of these used TX's for $<850 would be good tho)


I know but, what would suck is buying a non reference 980Ti & then have a non reference full GM Core released later on.

That's why I asked if you had any basis for that claim.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveTA1983*
> 
> I sold two 980's for the titan. Once overclocked, the sli 980's were only 10% faster (in most cases). But i was having stutter in games, and it was irratating as hell. 980ti's would be a powerhouse, but even with massive power, its not worth the annoying stutter that is present


Is microstuttering in sli still very noticeable in all games?


----------



## upload420

Well it looks like the 980ti is here. Everybody said i was gonna be like "man why did i buy this thing" well tbh, I don't feel that way what so ever. I am still happy i got the titan x. I am stilling going to get a second one and water cool it. It is 305$ but how much will it be once you start talking cards with aftermarket cooling. I am sure then it will only be around 250$. Either way i still have more cuda cores, more memory, and something else i can't remember. I will however agree that the price to performance ratio is in favor of the 980ti. I would even recommend it to before i would recommend the titan x. I just want to see how they compare once both are under liquid cooling and overclocked to its limit.


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Is microstuttering in sli still very noticeable in all games?


not for me. don't ever see micro stuttering unless it's the game's issue.


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BossJ*
> 
> not for me. don't ever see micro stuttering unless it's the game's issue.


It is an issue with games, not hardware yes. But when its present, it awful at times lol


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveTA1983*
> 
> It is an issue with games, not hardware yes. But when its present, it awful at times lol


Sorry I should of said it this way.. Whenever I have micro stutter others have it as well without sli. I don't have any issues with it anymore. 2 years ago. Yes. Now. Nothing.


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BossJ*
> 
> Sorry I should of said it this way.. Whenever I have micro stutter others have it as well without sli. I don't have any issues with it anymore. 2 years ago. Yes. Now. Nothing.


I wasnt being a "no you said it wrong" nazi, sorry if it came out that way lol. Sli is MUCH better now than when i was running 660ti's, that is a fact!


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveTA1983*
> 
> I wasnt being a "no you said it wrong" nazi, sorry if it came out that way lol. Sli is MUCH better now than when i was running 660ti's, that is a fact!


Of course







I was just clarifying my statement. It came out different than I had it in my head. haha! All good!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> I know but, what would suck is buying a non reference 980Ti & then have a non reference full GM Core released later on.
> 
> That's why I asked if you had any basis for that claim.


yeah it would, I agree, depending on how soon after... 6mths? 980Ti is out at a good price, IMO at best incremental (and a small one if any at all) performance wise. seeing an EVBOT port or a TitanX Strix-like card would be my next buy, barring a wow from AMD (hopeful again







). Frankly, my 295x2 is still a very strong gaming card (on a 4960x/r4be) for the little time I spend gaming, so Big Maxwell with voltage control makes sense, just may take a while. Meantime, a good second-hand TX for a price driven by the 980Ti is looking real tempting.


----------



## TK421

Should I return the titan x to microcenter this week?

asdf


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Got 8800Mhz on the vram in FS Ultra:



*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7168143*

Not bad for pushing 12gb of vram.









Wondering if 6gigs will get good results on the 980ti?


----------



## evoll88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Should I return the titan x to microcenter this week?
> 
> asdf


I just got mine last week so I think I am going to take the waterblock back off and return mine to microcenter lol. I fig. the 980ti would be $800 so the titan x for a couple hundred more was worth it but if the 980ti is $650 and just as fast that is a better deal for me.


----------



## spacin9

nvm*


----------



## Cozmo85

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Evga-Titan-X-SC-/281708442494?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item419721b37e

Jesus, $800 obo


----------



## spacin9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Evga-Titan-X-SC-/281708442494?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item419721b37e
> 
> Jesus, $800 obo


Makes no sense. But hell..go get it!


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> has the 980ti got a date yet or is it more rumors?
> if it come out in 2 weeks we have had are Titan Xs for nearly 3 months, Titan X is still faster if your in 4K you need more than 6gb of Vram on some games
> its like buying a new car you will lose money in 3 months but you got 3 months use, im happy to keep my 2 untill say 2017 next Titan


What 3 months... You can buy the ti already. and I got my tx on the last week of March almost.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Evga-Titan-X-SC-/281708442494?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item419721b37e
> 
> Jesus, $800 obo


Can't believe someone would be so stupid as to sell a Titan X for $800.

Still happy with my 1 Titan X, not planning on selling it. We knew (or atleast I knew) when I bought this Titan X in March that a TI variant would come out that would match or be very close to it in terms of performance for a significantly cheaper price. I was hoping that it would be longer than 3 months until a 980 TI came out but it is what it is.

Sounds to me like the people that are rushing to sell their Titan X(s) probably shouldn't have bought one in the first place.


----------



## Cozmo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> Can't believe someone would be so stupid as to sell a Titan X for $800.
> 
> Still happy with my 1 Titan X, not planning on selling it. We knew (or atleast I knew) when I bought this Titan X in March that a TI variant would come out that would match or be very close to it in terms of performance for a significantly cheaper price. I was hoping that it would be longer than 3 months until a 980 TI came out but it is what it is.
> 
> Sounds to me like the people that are rushing to sell their Titan X(s) probably shouldn't have bought one in the first place.


Hell people forget the 780ti was MORE powerful than the original titan.


----------



## deadwidesmile

I keep hearing "more powerful" but isn't this mostly speculation and poorly performed bench tests? Or at the very least incredibly biased?

Regardless, the SLI TX setup is sticking with me. There's not much a point to jump ship on a TX for a Ti until I see some partnered boards and even then... I want to see ground crushing performance to even start to sway me.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> Hell people forget the 780ti was MORE powerful than the original titan.


Yeah, at-least the Titan X is faster than the 980 TI when they are both at the same clock speeds. The 980TI is boosting higher than the Titan X in all of the 980TI reviews.

I'll take comfort in knowing that no matter what, I will have enough VRAM for years to come.


----------



## Cozmo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> I keep hearing "more powerful" but isn't this mostly speculation and poorly performed bench tests? Or at the very least incredibly biased?
> 
> Regardless, the SLI TX setup is sticking with me. There's not much a point to jump ship on a TX for a Ti until I see some partnered boards and even then... I want to see ground crushing performance to even start to sway me.


The 980ti is a cut down titan x gpu. So the titan x is more powerful at the same clock speed

The titan was a cut down 780ti gpu (even though the titan came out first)


----------



## curly haired boy

considering i bought my titan X for future-proofing until big pascal - and i needed something that would max witcher 3 at release - i have no regrets. 980 ti isn't more powerful, it is cheaper, and that's okay. if it had been available earlier (before witcher 3) i might have gone for it, but it wasn't.

i've never owned a true flagship GPU before this - started with 8800GT -> GTX 460 -> GTX 660 -> titan X.

and since i'm still at 1080p for the foreseeable future, i should be fine in terms of maxing titles. plus, it's really fun knowing i'm working on overclocks with the best nvidia has to offer


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> Yeah, at-least the Titan X is faster than the 980 TI when they are both at the same clock speeds. The 980TI is boosting higher than the Titan X in all of the 980TI reviews.
> 
> I'll take comfort in knowing that no matter what, I will have enough VRAM for years to come.


Amen to that. When i got a 980 to replace a 780, i thought that extra gig would hold me over for awhile. Within another 6 months, not the case. So if you wanna game at max settings (including AA), i bet 6 gigs isnt future proof for very long


----------



## romanlegion13th

yeah i got my 2 bad boys 26th march over 2 months later 980ti, im happy with mine looks better looks more vram and faster card

i dont need a down grade, it hits 60fps 4K I LOVE MY 32inch 4K monitor and waiting for a new monitor 40inch g-sync or 32inch then ill upgrade


----------



## EvoEryk

Gotta love how nvidia strategically released the 980Ti after The Witcher 3's release considering it is a very demanding game.


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> I went from 970 to 980 kpe. Allowed me to play unity finally. Was quite a performance leap tbh. However, this 980ti boat I don't really need it. Better to wait for pascal but when those 980ti custom versions drop, can't say I wont buy 2 or 3. 12gb vram is a joke. You will be out of gpu power way before hand. That's not future proofing, that's just epeen. 8gb 290x being 50-75 more than the 4gb sure call it future proofing, dropping the near double in difference for a 980 vs titan x before is just not future proofing. Once the customs drop, the titan x is going to be just totally pointless unless you have surrond 4k at which point your most likely out of gpu horsepower anyway.


im just doing max settings @1080p and some games DSR upscaling. I hit 4.5 gb in battlefield hardline @1440 upscaled. For 1080p, i went overkill (like using a 12 gauge 00 buckshot shotgun to hunt rabbit), but i won $540 bucks playing slots, so sold my 980, so it was only like $100 of my own hard earned cash. So i figured what the hell. At least ill never come close to running out of vram @1080p, and at that resolution this card should last a very long time. But, we'll see what pascal brings


----------



## spacin9

I've already shown in this thread a single TX over 6 GB of VRAM @ 4K doing a solid 60 fps. The question is going forward, if that is the exception or the rule with these poorly optimized console ports.


----------



## gavros777

The titan x is well worth the extra money if you game higher than 1080p as you don't wanna be bottlenecked by not having enough vram. Do i need to remind all those who bought the 780ti and thought they got an awesome deal and then soon after watch dogs came out the developers admitted "the game is using more than 3gb of vram.... sorry"

I bet the titan owners with 6gb of vram were enjoying the game while the 780ti owners were swimming in a sea of frustration and pain and stuttering.


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> The titan x is well worth the extra money if you game higher than 1080p as you don't wanna be bottlenecked by not having enough vram. Do i need to remind all those who bought the 780ti and thought they got an awesome deal and then soon after watch dogs came out the developers admitted "the game is using more than 3gb of vram.... sorry"
> 
> I bet the titan owners with 6gb of vram were enjoying the game while the 780ti owners were swimming in a sea of frustration and pain and stuttering.


I was hitting that wall with my 780. I switched out 770 sli to get the 780 cuz tge 2gb limit was causing problems in other games. Then awhile later, im seeing vram in the 2.8-2.9gb range. Thats why its best (at least from my expirience) to just go all out


----------



## steveTA1983

Oh, and i played watch dogs maxed out @1080 last night (msaa x4, only thing not maxed). 4518gb.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> I've already shown in this thread a single TX over 6 GB of VRAM @ 4K doing a solid 60 fps. The question is going forward, if that is the exception or the rule with these poorly optimized console ports.


Yeah I've been over 6GB at 2560x1440 in a couple of games.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> The titan x is well worth the extra money if you game higher than 1080p as you don't wanna be bottlenecked by not having enough vram. Do i need to remind all those who bought the 780ti and thought they got an awesome deal and then soon after watch dogs came out the developers admitted "the game is using more than 3gb of vram.... sorry"
> 
> I bet the titan owners with 6gb of vram were enjoying the game while the 780ti owners were swimming in a sea of frustration and pain and stuttering.


These people that think the TX is overkill or not worth it, or that 12GB of VRAM is way more than you need, never ran into problems like I have in the past. When I bought my 780 Ti's the day they came out, 3GB of VRAM was plenty, "those cards should last years. They are Overkill for 1080p". Well they weren't Overkill for 1080p 144hz and I started running into VRAM issues a year or so after they came out. Titan X worth it? Hell yes it is. I would rather horsepower drop off than running into VRAM limit issues again. I could always just add another Titan X to pick up that horsepower. Having two 780 Ti's with plenty of horsepower @ 1080p but giving me tons of stutter from VRAM limitations was terrible, adding more cards couldn't fix that. But buying a Titan X did


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thanks for the giga bios! +1. It's the base Nvidia bios - they didn't even put their name on it.


Bah, wish I'd seen your comment about that. I downloaded the BIOS he posted; can confirm it's indeed the generic vanilla GM200. No changes were made.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> Yeah I've been over 6GB at 2560x1440 in a couple of games.
> These people that think the TX is overkill or not worth it, or that 12GB of VRAM is way more than you need, never ran into problems like I have in the past. When I bought my 780 Ti's the day they came out, 3GB of VRAM was plenty, "those cards should last years. They are Overkill for 1080p". Well they weren't Overkill for 1080p 144hz and I started running into VRAM issues a year or so after they came out. Titan X worth it? Hell yes it is. I would rather horsepower drop off than running into VRAM limit issues again. I could always just add another Titan X to pick up that horsepower. Having two 780 Ti's with plenty of horsepower @ 1080p but giving me tons of stutter from VRAM limitations was terrible, adding more cards couldn't fix that. But buying a Titan X did


Thos people are, simple put retar... I mean not really looking at the picture.

You look at it NOW and 4GB of VRAM is plenty. Just like how around 2010~2012 1~2GB of VRAM was more than enough.

However if you're such a simple minded person and believe that in a year or two things won't change, you're a fool. Just like how the TX will be obsolete by next generation of nVidia cards, so will calling 12GB of VRAM crazy.


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Rofl guess im the only realistic owner here. Butt hurt over your gpu. Get a life for real. I knew what i got myself into but i can face that my hardware addiction has nothing to do with common sense or actual benefit.


I suffer from that as well. I got into building and started with a 550ti, then 660ti, then sli 660ti, 760 sli, 770 sli, 780, 970, 980, 980 sli, and now the X. I did sell previous setups before making a switch though (minus sli setups)


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> You're not "realistic", you're remorseful. Posting in here about it making you feel any better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly hope not.


About what exactly. Im referring to those here who felt they got themselves a card good for years which is totally unreasonable if you want to stay at the edge. Im pretty sure most tx owners do have that intenion. You ever try og titan tri sli at 5gb on crysis and not even 30fps. Sure current gen games can use near 6 or slighly past it, but i bet they can run with similar settings with 4gb too.


----------



## SteezyTN

People thought the 6Gb 780 was stupid. Yet, I used up to 5GB in games. The good thing about the 6GB 780 was how much they sold for aftermarket. They paid for one TitanX, and about $200 left over for the second one







I've decided I'm going to keep my TXs. I'm not going to fret over $550. Yeah that's a lot of money, but something tells me that there is an advantage over the Ti. I'm planning on going 4K next month, or until ASUS releases the 4K gsync monitor. Or I may wait for more varieties of the ROG Swift. At 1440p, two TXs definately put up 144 fps


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Rofl guess im the only realistic owner here. Butt hurt over your gpu. Get a life for real. I knew what i got myself into but i can face that my hardware addiction has nothing to do with common sense or actual benefit.


Not really.

There's nothing to be "butt hurt" about with the TX. Did I pay "a lot" of money for 2 GPU's? Oh yeah. No question about it. Hell, sometimes I look at my PC and I go, "Why doesn't this thing do my laundry also...". But, that has nothing to do at all with your argument that it's "stupid" to have bought a TX. Again, thank you for sharing your... "opinion". However, it's taken with a hefty grain of salt considering your vitriolic enthusiasm about how anyone else should be spending their money. Going so far as to call it hardware addiction? 'eh. I can almost agree with you there in my personal experience as I most definitely could have spent the $5,500 I've put into my rig in many other places but, that's my business, not yours (needlessly clarified, I'm sure).

As to my life? I have a great one! Thank you for your helpful, unwarranted advice to get one.


----------



## dboythagr8

I for one hope we see titan x owners panic and dump them in the used market. Makes picking up a 3rd / 4th that much easier for me.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

I wouldn't even return my TX that's still within it's return period for a 980 ti.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> I wouldn't even return my TX that's still within it's return period for a 980 ti.


Same here. I decided to stick with my TX SLI.


----------



## Ahzmo

A lot of people dont realize that the stock boost no the tx is way lower than the ti, so we all see the doomsayers whine about, and that will be proven when reviews start coming out with the same clocks








And with dx12 we'll get a better api, giving a big big boost on gpu efficency, and, i belive, gomes will get more and more vram ungry, even in dx12, not to mention all the awful console ports with crappy optimization.

Just lovin my tx'as and will not get rid of them, and theres a lot of screws on the eks blocks and plates canta be arssed to tais them off









And i predict a premium of at least 120-150$ for the firsts parterns boards, so that just makes my choice for the tx's even more appealing guru3d already have some board parterns relesses


----------



## Swolern

Lol good one Tooshort. Everybody trying to rationalize the Titan X are funny, even if some dont know what they are talking about. Tech is what it is. This is deja vu on what happened with OG Titan with 780 release.


----------



## Cyclops

980 Ti is really raining on Titan-X's parade, isn't it?


----------



## bfedorov11

Anyone that panics probably shouldn't of bought it in the first place...or they're on 1080. It is EXACTLY like luxury cars. 95% of luxury cars are based off a lower model. They change the body panels, add 25hp, and add leather seats.. add 40% to the price tag - and people buy them.

Everyone knows how nvidia operates. The play the game better than anyone. We all knew we weren't getting value at that price tag.


----------



## Orthello

I think really if you have titan x sli then your set at present. You have better performance than 980 ti SLI and you have more vram for AAA titles and mods to come.

And not a lot of reviews are recording the boost clocks either .. wouldn't be surprised if the 980 ti boosts faster thanks to NV drivers making it so, so just bear that in mind , i'll be on the lookout for an oc vs oc review set at identical clocks.

I guess if you have one titan x and would like 2 then 980 ti sli gets close but by the time you resell and rebuy its not far off buying the second TX expense wise given the drop in value of one card. You have to decide how long you want to keep them and if games will stick within the 6gb framebuffer over that duration too.

So yeah if you have Titan X then i don't see trading them for 980 tis a smart move at all.

980 ti makes sense for 1440p and lower IMHO given the vram and for those who have not bought Titan X already.


----------



## upload420

I will say it again, no regrets. As some one else said i hope some of you do run and sell your titan x for a 980 ti. Then i should be able to get my second titan much sooner than i thought. Also i to have ran into vram issues. I even came from a 4gb edition of the 680. Everybody at the time said, you really don't need that much vram and won't for years to come. Well that was untrue then and even more so now. I am not saying the 6gbs on the 980ti won't be enough for a good 4k experience for awhile. I can almost bet money that within the next year we will start seeing games using more than 6gbs of vram on even lower resolutions than 1440p. The titan x does have more cuda cores so even when it clocks higher it still might be hard to pass the titan x in performance. I kind of feel like nvidia thought about that a little more this time around. I am not saying that there won't be a 980 ti out there that clocks so high it will surpass the titan x. I just don't think it is going to be nearly as bad as the 780 ti was. I really don't care if the 980 ti does end up taking and edge in general. I feel i will still be better suited with 2x titan x than 2x 980ti when i jump into 4k later this summer. Honestly I won't even care when the 390x hits and ends up beating both the 980ti and titan x. I still would of ended up with the titan x either way. I got one because i wanted a titan and it there is one thing that is for sure. The titan x isn't a slow card.

Also i laughed when i seen a post about thinking why there several thousand dollar pc doesn't do there laundry, well my wife cost me several thousand dollars every year and its hard to get her to do the laundry.


----------



## szeged

even if the 980ti and titan x launched at the same exact time, for a pure 24/7 gpu use basis only id still end up with the TX...why? because im stupid.

For benching id end up with a TX AND a Strix or classy 980ti...why? because im stupid.

me + money = stupid things happen.

also take any garbage about " rip titan x owners" and anything related to a seperate thread. Civil discussion about the 980ti vs titan x is welcome, but stupid garbage like "hurr durr gg titan x 980ti ftw" and the likes will get reported.


----------



## mistax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> Anyone that panics probably shouldn't of bought it in the first place...or they're on 1080. It is EXACTLY like luxury cars. 95% of luxury cars are based off a lower model. They change the body panels, add 25hp, and add leather seats.. add 40% to the price tag - and people buy them.
> 
> Everyone knows how nvidia operates. The play the game better than anyone. We all knew we weren't getting value at that price tag.


I just bough it about 2 weeks, ago because i originally wanted 2x 970 SLI, since i could get it around 550 total, but after a while i was like an OC titan X would be really good and could be comparable to 390x with out the wait and was a single card solution. Then i upgraded to the hybrid that should come this week haha. I'm not even sure anymore because its roughly 400 more for about 7-10% faster speed.

Then again i spent 1600 on an herman miller embody so i have no idea what my value to performance chart is LOL.

edit: then again at some point this week i will ahve 2 Titan X and might just keep them LOL instead of returning


----------



## upload420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> even if the 980ti and titan x launched at the same exact time, for a pure 24/7 gpu use basis only id still end up with the TX...why? because im stupid.
> 
> For benching id end up with a TX AND a Strix or classy 980ti...why? because im stupid.
> 
> me + money = stupid things happen.
> 
> also take any garbage about " rip titan x owners" and anything related to a seperate thread. Civil discussion about the 980ti vs titan x is welcome, but stupid garbage like "hurr durr gg titan x 980ti ftw" and the likes will get reported.


exactly i try to be like that every time i buy hardware. I really wanted the i7 3960x when i got my cpu but just couldn't swing it. Next cpu tho will be i7 xx60 if that is the number scheme for skylake e anyways. I tend to be very stupid myself when to my rig.


----------



## Orthello

This talk of reference 980ti overtaking Titan X is nonsense - it will be hard even for custom pcb jobs the cuda core deficit is nearly 10% so to achieve that all on core speed alone will take nearly that % increase - eg very difficult to achieve over a water cooled titan x. We now have the pencil mods for TX , vr mods etc .. not that hard to solder a VR to the card. So won't be surprised to see modded - TX stay at the top of the benches for some time to come.

If it didn't mess up my fuji pads i would have done it already ... just don't have the time right now or enough fujis to reseat them.

Anyway i'll be watching the bench threads with interest ...


----------



## Swolern

What kind of core increase @ voltage are the pencil mod guys getting?


----------



## upload420

oh crap guys i am really nervous here. I am about to finally do it. I have the command window open and everything I think i am about to flash this beast to max air. Still nervous tho what kind of increase in temperatures % wise, if you had to guess, i will see.

I have my default backed up and saved away. I put the maxair bios in the nvflash folder renamed to exactly this (GM200.rom)

also my index number is 1 so the command to perform the flash would be. *nvflash -6 gm200.rom*

also with the new nvflash tool i don't need to disable the card in device manager anymore right?

i am such a noob sorry i need some one to hold my hand through this


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *upload420*
> 
> oh crap guys i am really nervous here. I am about to finally do it. I have the command window open and everything I think i am about to flash this beast to max air. Still nervous tho what kind of increase in temperatures % wise, if you had to guess, i will see.
> 
> I have my default backed up and saved away. I put the maxair bios in the nvflash folder renamed to exactly this (GM200.rom)
> 
> also my index number is 1 so the command to perform the flash would be. *nvflash -6 gm200.rom*
> 
> also with the new nvflash tool i don't need to disable the card in device manager anymore right?
> 
> i am such a noob sorry i need some one to hold my hand through this


I flashed my card 6 or 7 times tonight, it's no biggie unless the power goes out LoL!









The command looks right, I'd disable the gpu adapter anyways, I do.

EDIT, looks like you don't have to disable the adapter anymore per BrushyBill's post below mine, thanks BrushyBill.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *upload420*
> 
> oh crap guys i am really nervous here. I am about to finally do it. I have the command window open and everything I think i am about to flash this beast to max air. Still nervous tho what kind of increase in temperatures % wise, if you had to guess, i will see.
> 
> I have my default backed up and saved away. I put the maxair bios in the nvflash folder renamed to exactly this (GM200.rom)
> 
> also my index number is 1 so the command to perform the flash would be. *nvflash -6 gm200.rom*
> 
> *also with the new nvflash tool i don't need to disable the card in device manager anymore right?*
> 
> i am such a noob sorry i need some one to hold my hand through this


Right. I personally just renamed the Maxair bios to Maxair.rom to remove any confusion that may be caused if roms get mixed up at some point. But you seem to be on track.


----------



## SteezyTN

What monitor type do you guys recommend for TX SLI? I currently have an ASUS PB278Q 1440p monitor, but at 1440p, I can push up to 144 fps (even with everything maxed out). I'm thinking about picking up an ASUS ROG Swift to take advantage of the 144hz. Or should I just pick up a 4K 60hz monitor. If I went the 4K route, I would want at least 32" + to full take advantage of the 4K resolution. I'm planning on keeping my SLI setup for 3 years (regardless of future proofing because I can't be spending this much on GPU's every year). What kind of setups are you all using?


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> What monitor type do you guys recommend for TX SLI? I currently have an ASUS PB278Q 1440p monitor, but at 1440p, I can push up to 144 fps (even with everything maxed out). I'm thinking about picking up an ASUS ROG Swift to take advantage of the 144hz. Or should I just pick up a 4K 60hz monitor. If I went the 4K route, I would want at least 32" + to full take advantage of the 4K resolution. *I'm planning on keeping my SLI setup for 3 years (regardless of future proofing because I can't be spending this much on GPU's every year).* What kind of setups are you all using?


If you go 4K you can forget about the bolded part in your post, you will be upgrading more often.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> What monitor type do you guys recommend for TX SLI? I currently have an ASUS PB278Q 1440p monitor, but at 1440p, I can push up to 144 fps (even with everything maxed out). I'm thinking about picking up an ASUS ROG Swift to take advantage of the 144hz. Or should I just pick up a 4K 60hz monitor. If I went the 4K route, I would want at least 32" + to full take advantage of the 4K resolution. I'm planning on keeping my SLI setup for 3 years (regardless of future proofing because I can't be spending this much on GPU's every year). What kind of setups are you all using?


I love 144hz monitors, it's my personal preference for gaming. I can't stand 60hz anymore. So I would say go with that. But it all boils down to personal preference man. If 60hz doesn't bother you, then go with a 4k. If it does, the Swift isn't bad at all.


----------



## Orthello

SteezyTN , Titan X SLI with Asus Rog Swift (mainly for 3d vision and work / browsing) and a Acer XB280HK for 4k , both are gysnc.

I end up using the rog for nearly everything work related / browsing etc .. the dot pitch is too fine on the Acer and dpi scaling is hit and miss.

I use display fusion to do all the monitor switching , eg ctrl 3 = rog, ctrl 4 = 4k, ctrl 5 = both . Nice and fast on key presses. Even made batches to enable and disable SLI - that was more tricky.

Witcher 3 looks awesome in 4k. Depending on the game i find the 144hz 1440p the better experience, eg Dying light is hands down better in 144 hz 1440p than 60hz 4k.

Also be wary of huge 4k screens , they can end up with near the same dpi as 1440p - and thats what they end up looking like. 32 "might be the sweet spot.


----------



## upload420

omg guys i seriously just crapped myself. Sorry for the language but yea i tried the flash. I ran the command nvflash -6 gm200.rom

screen went black waited waited never came back. I seriously freaked out. I mean i don't want to sound like a wussy here but i had a tear run down my eye. I was like omg i just killed a 1000$ card. At the very least i don't have a second gpu so i am going to have to wait until i can borrow a friends. well after a good 5 minutes i said might as well just reset it and see what i got. So i did and windows actually booted. It said now hardware device detected once windows started. Tho windows did start in 800x600 resolution. I think frantically started up cmd and tried to flash back my default. Well turns out i forgot to put in the index because when i tried to flash the default it said it couldn't find anything in the location. I then put in my index number and flash my card back to default. restarted installed drivers and everything is good. God it scared the living hell out of me tho. I am dumb tho about to try again this time include the index number.

Now the max air 2 bios isn't broken or anything. that was what i tried to flash. Is it not working because it is for a sc evga card or did it not work because i forgot to put in the index number?


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> What monitor type do you guys recommend for TX SLI? I currently have an ASUS PB278Q 1440p monitor, but at 1440p, I can push up to 144 fps (even with everything maxed out). I'm thinking about picking up an ASUS ROG Swift to take advantage of the 144hz. Or should I just pick up a 4K 60hz monitor. If I went the 4K route, I would want at least 32" + to full take advantage of the 4K resolution. I'm planning on keeping my SLI setup for 3 years (regardless of future proofing because I can't be spending this much on GPU's every year). What kind of setups are you all using?


I think you should definitely check out a pg278q or pg279q.

The difference between 144hz and 60z was definitely incredible. More so than I expected. 1440p was also a fairly substantial upgrade over 1080p. I won't be bothering with 4k+ until there are 5/8k 144hz curved panels.


----------



## gavros777

Anyone knows if triple fan coolers like the gigabyte g1 one will be coming to titan x and if it's going to be better than the evga acx 2.0+?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> So you're here to troll in an owner's thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's against the rules of this forum. Owner's threads are safe havens here. Reported. Take your BS elsewhere.


It was inevitable the Ti would bring the trolls coming in dancing away above the keyboards. Especially considering the performance this card has, the loss of the SMX unit makes very little difference (but some all the same). Had the same game with the 780 GTX.

I still find it quite ironic that one finds a way to troll people who have a card with more memory and more SM shaders but then nothing surprises me on the internet.

On an even darker note - been having desktop lock ups on this new driver so have rolled back to 352.86. No issues there.


----------



## upload420

i was able to get the max air 2 bios but once i rebooted it was real laggy and precision x didn't recognize the gpu. Do i need to reinstall the graphic drivers after the flash. I am worried the card might be getting hot and i can't tell because i have no software to monitor my temps with. Is there any reason why it was kind of glitchy after the flash? Is there steps to follow after the flash to make it work right?

disregard all that, got it up and running going to see what i can get with the added power. Is it safe to at least up the power target a little say 12-15%. I don't want to chance adding mv. Might just see what i can get as is.


----------



## V3teran

Will not be selling my TX infact im going to buy another one. Also best driver i have found for TX is 347.88.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> What monitor type do you guys recommend for TX SLI? I currently have an ASUS PB278Q 1440p monitor, but at 1440p, I can push up to 144 fps (even with everything maxed out). I'm thinking about picking up an ASUS ROG Swift to take advantage of the 144hz. Or should I just pick up a 4K 60hz monitor. If I went the 4K route, I would want at least 32" + to full take advantage of the 4K resolution. I'm planning on keeping my SLI setup for 3 years (regardless of future proofing because I can't be spending this much on GPU's every year). What kind of setups are you all using?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> I think you should definitely check out a pg278q or pg279q.
> 
> The difference between 144hz and 60z was definitely incredible. More so than I expected. 1440p was also a fairly substantial upgrade over 1080p. I won't be bothering with 4k+ until there are 5/8k 144hz curved panels.


Bare in mind that the PG278Q is a TN panel. He's using a IPS panel currently. I would not be so quick to make that switch back to TN, 144Hz and G-Sync or not. I believe there is an Acer monitor that is IPS 1440P with G-Sync but it is having quality control issues currently.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> Bare in mind that the PG278Q is a TN panel. He's using a IPS panel currently. I would not be so quick to make that switch back to TN, 144Hz and G-Sync or not. I believe there is an Acer monitor that is IPS 1440P with G-Sync but it is having quality control issues currently.


In that case the pg279q might be a good choice.


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burningrave101*
> 
> EVGA Titan X Superclocked in stock at Tigerdirect $1029.99:
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=9687834&CatId=7387


"Limit 11 per customer", lol.

The discussion of stock 980ti vs stock tx is a moot point on a website such as this, while it is a little early for OC 980ti vs OC tx comparisons I believe those to be the more accurate representation of performance/value for money. Who keeps a tx stock anyway









I hopefully get my 2nd tx this week, gonna slap on some cyclops3 with 347.88 and visit firestrike extreme 2x


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> What monitor type do you guys recommend for TX SLI? I currently have an ASUS PB278Q 1440p monitor, but at 1440p, I can push up to 144 fps (even with everything maxed out). I'm thinking about picking up an ASUS ROG Swift to take advantage of the 144hz. Or should I just pick up a 4K 60hz monitor. If I went the 4K route, I would want at least 32" + to full take advantage of the 4K resolution. I'm planning on keeping my SLI setup for 3 years (regardless of future proofing because I can't be spending this much on GPU's every year). What kind of setups are you all using?


I don't believe you will make it for 6 months much less 3 years


----------



## seross69

Why 980 Ti just ordered 3 and 4


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I don't believe you will make it for 6 months much less 3 years


4k running 2 tx is pushing it a little with some games, but I still think you can achieve more than satisfactory results by tweaking AA and such. I have seen several people post similar information in this thread, i'd like to test myself alas i'm waiting for a tx and either the new 4k swift or something pushing more than 60hz @ 4k.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Why 980 Ti just ordered 3 and 4


Third and Fourth tx?


----------



## Heratic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> I think the point of that whole debate was that we in fact DO enjoy overclocking and beating the snot out of hardware, because this is ocn and not hwbot. For fun... or science.


I'm here because I like seeing how far we can push hardware then working out what's a good 24/7 overclock for my card so I can game at max fps without killing my card. OCN is where it's at


----------



## nersty

So I have been running at 1475Mhz on the stock ASUS bios with stock voltage since launch with no issues at all. With an ASIC quality of 77.9, what is the recommended BIOS to push beyond this? There are a ton of them on the first page but I'm not sure which to run. I've been able to get a decent OC without voltage increases so I am not sure if it would even like a higher voltage bios.


----------



## shadow85

So none of you guys wanna trade your TX for this:
http://videocardz.com/55991/asus-shows-off-strix-gtx-980-ti-and-new-directcu-iii-cooler


----------



## upload420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nersty*
> 
> So I have been running at 1475Mhz on the stock ASUS bios with stock voltage since launch with no issues at all. With an ASIC quality of 77.9, what is the recommended BIOS to push beyond this? There are a ton of them on the first page but I'm not sure which to run. I've been able to get a decent OC without voltage increases so I am not sure if it would even like a higher voltage bios.


I am in your shoes as well other than my max clock is 1458mhz. I tried the max air 2 bios. It say it only pushes card to 1.256 but it actually pushed mine all the way up to 1.274 volts. Well from some info i gathered here and there. That is probably a little to high on the voltages. You have to keep in mind your card doesn't tell you the temps on your vrm which will get hotter has you up your voltages. I would however like to find a bios that would push it up from 1.23 to mayb 1.253-1.256. I sent a pm to the op of the max air 2 bios to see why mine was going so much higher. If I have any luck finding something safer i will let you know.

If you do end up doing a bios flash make sure you keep an eye on your voltages. stock with mvs maxed is 1.23 and have had many tell me its not wise to go beyond 1.25 without cooling all the parts of the card.


----------



## upload420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> So none of you guys wanna trade your TX for this:
> http://videocardz.com/55991/asus-shows-off-strix-gtx-980-ti-and-new-directcu-iii-cooler


no actually i am very happy with my titan x. I think i will just get a second titan instead.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> So none of you guys wanna trade your TX for this:
> http://videocardz.com/55991/asus-shows-off-strix-gtx-980-ti-and-new-directcu-iii-cooler


Not really for me. The 980Ti is going to be a nice card for sure but by the time you factor in cards like that with there premium over the reference cards to me its worth it to just get the titan x. The titan x is a more powerful card in cuda core performance and most people who buy the titan x anyways put it under water. Unless those cards clock to 1700 mhz on the core for 24/7 use I don't see it beating my titan x at 1550 game stable plus I am getting a extra 6gb of vram. I think nvidia learned there leason after the last titan and ti incident and instead of gimping there sells on the titan by not releasing a full gm200 chip on the 980ti.


----------



## Manac0r

I came to the thread for a little TLC.

Also New MAXAIR 2 bios gave me an extra bit of juice on my Oc so am at a stable 1430/8000 with an artic IV and heat-sinks. Was able to hit 9000+ in Firestirke Extreme.


----------



## shadow85

Hmm I was really interested in getting a Titan X, but I was not expecting this. I just can't justify spending an extra $350 USD for a real world gaming performance gain of 1-4%.


----------



## SniperCzar

With VRAM pooling coming in DX12, it makes a lot more sense (for me) to pick up a 980ti now and another a year down the line when Pascal/die shrink happens and drives the price down. I expect it'll net better performance in the $1200 range than the TX + waterblock I was eying. 6GB ought to be plenty into 2016 for 1440p/120hz


----------



## nersty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *upload420*
> 
> I am in your shoes as well other than my max clock is 1458mhz. I tried the max air 2 bios. It say it only pushes card to 1.256 but it actually pushed mine all the way up to 1.274 volts. Well from some info i gathered here and there. That is probably a little to high on the voltages. You have to keep in mind your card doesn't tell you the temps on your vrm which will get hotter has you up your voltages. I would however like to find a bios that would push it up from 1.23 to mayb 1.253-1.256. I sent a pm to the op of the max air 2 bios to see why mine was going so much higher. If I have any luck finding something safer i will let you know.
> 
> If you do end up doing a bios flash make sure you keep an eye on your voltages. stock with mvs maxed is 1.23 and have had many tell me its not wise to go beyond 1.25 without cooling all the parts of the card.


I have full coverage so I can go a bit higher. Might try the modified SC version.


----------



## Boyd

I was very pleased with my GTX Titan X purchase, but Unfortunately I am not of use of the 12GB vram to be honest. As for now, I game mainly on a 1080p 144hz 1ms monitor and the whole reason I bought the Titan X was because of 2 things. (1) DirectX 12 compatible, (2) has enough vram and horsepower to run all my games smoothly. How ever, the $1,000+ price tag was kinda meh, and buying a GTX 980 Ti would be a more reasonable solution in my case.

Unfortunately. I've made the decision to return my very recently purchased Titan X SC for a decent version of the 980 Ti. I will also have some extra cash to spend on a hybrid GPU cooler if the odds weren't against my favor.

Being a member of the Titan X club was fun and exciting as it lasted. Best of luck to everyone who's making a similar decisions as myself and owners of the Titan X


----------



## Merkasaw

I've been lurking in this thread for a while, but now decided to actually chip in. So I recently got my TITAN X after waiting for it for several weeks. The whole time, I monitored the rumours about the 980 Ti and its imminent release. I could've cancelled by order... but I didn't. I should point out that I got an awesome price through my work and I'm paying it off over time (the main reason I can afford it).

Sure, the 980 Ti came in at a lower price than I expected, so I've got a little buyer's remorse. That said, there's an admittedly irrational part of me that must have 'the best', so I'm satisfied that I've got the TITAN X despite the much poorer value for money. I wanted the absolute best single-card for my microATX rig, and I've got it (for now) and I'm absolutely blown away by the power it has. I just kinda hope that the 12GB VRAM pays for itself in the next 12-24 months, although I could always get a second TITAN X and a monitor upgrade to better justify it in the end.









I'm also going to stick a better cooler on the thing and try to squeeze out as much power as I can. It'll be interesting to see how it compares to the overclocked 980 Tis in the coming weeks.

Anyway, yes, you can call me an irrational idiot with more money than sense, but I don't care. I feel proud (if maybe a little dumb) to have the top-of-the-line card!


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Personally I am very happy with my 2 Titan X's, I purchased them as I simply wanted the fastest cards available at the time and I still think that the TX will out-perform the 980Ti overall. For me it was all about the CUDA cores and SMX's, having 12GB of VRAM was for me an added bonus. One which will in the long run give added future proofing and greater longevity in my cards life-cycles. As I am running in NV surround I wanted GPU's which would deliver the maximum amount of pixel and texture fillrates; having a fully unlocked chip is the best way to ensure that. Virtual Reality and 4k are the future of PC gaming and when DisplayPort 1.3 eventually drops we will see 120Hz 4K monitors being released, so the Titan X will be the way-to-go for delivering the best experience for-sure.









It's like this if you want Ferrari performance you go out and buy a Ferrari. If you want Ferrari 'like' performance then you go out and buy something cheaper - Horses for courses really. And if it's all about saving money to get similar aka less performance, then the TX was never for you in the first place!!!









True PC games will take advantage of higher VRAM's, CUDA cores, SMX's etc. and deliver a much better experience over a crappy console port any day and that's where the Titan X will shine and deliver the best experience. It's the game developers who need to pull their head out of the sand and realise just that, by making a true PC game and then porting it to the consoles, but sadly they go for sales over delivering the best possible experience. However, the real test will come in the coming months when Windows 10 drops on the 29th, because then we will have DX12 to play with; stackable VRAM and others goodies for developers to create an even more visual and immersive experience. It will be then and only then where we will see which card has been the more prudent purchase???









P.S. Just installed the 353.06 driver, got a nice frame bump in Heaven and FS Extreme, game testing next!!!


----------



## Leyaena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Goloith*
> 
> Lol! It's $350 less if you plan on taking the cooler off and $250 less if you don't. We're literally seeing a 1, yes 1 FPS loss. $350 for 1 FPS more, are you fracken kidding me?
> 
> 
> 
> Still cheaper than a Herman miller embody
Click to expand...

I want a Herman Miller Embody








Shame they're incredibly hard to come by where I live (Belgium).

I would actually consider ordering one instead of a second Titan X if I had a painless way of doing so.


----------



## SynchroSCP

Funny how quickly some go from singing praises to complete trolls...think we are going to hear a lot of "an overclocked 980Ti beats a stock Titan X" in the next couple of days from those reviews.

Comparing the overclock results shows that Tx still has the lead (from guru3d)...


Is there any confirmation that the waterblocks for Tx are compatible with 980Ti? I would assume at least the reference cooler models.


----------



## Orthello

Good fs graphs there , that looks like 6% + lead off the top of my head . Hard to say what card was clocked higher wouldn't matter within reason tx would still be ahead.

For gaming I can accept vram aside its minor in core perf but for benching that's a lot of ground to make up .


----------



## Orthello

Why are you upset ? Wait a few months and let the games catch up with the vram pool on offer - it will happen.

Possibly if you don't have a 4k Mon you have overspent otherwise you have the best Cards out for the job.


----------



## jh30uk

How about the n00bs post about the 980Ti in its own thread.

I am working my way through this very long thread and only came to this last page as I knew it would be full of this BS on launch day.

I do not want to reach this page and have to read 10's more on how TX owners should be mad or mocked etc.

I bought my TX last week knowing the Ti was coming with final specs with cut/crippled Cores etc and 6GB of VRam.

Anyone who regrets due to their could not really afford the TX and now regret it or did not know the final TI specs last week only have themselves to blame for their buyers remorse.

I could return this card but I will not.

I am happy with my card at 1500/8GHZ (still messing with it), I have no regrets but would have got a Ti if it was not crippled as 6GB VRam would do me for 1440p for the time being.

The same old review sites showing a stock card vs OC's card, both cards can OC.

It has always been the case where the top 2 cards are vey near each other performance wise but the top card has a steep price premium.

470>480

570>580

670>680

770>780

The lower range/mid range cards have a better price/performance ratio between each other up to the 2nd top card.

Most of the mockers would never buy a Flagship GPU and some will never buy any of the top tiers so they are trolling and will never own the TX or TI.


----------



## Orthello

No just a 4k monitor and want the cards to last 6 months - a year or so before you gimp settings.


----------



## BigMack70

Here's what I want to know: Did people really expect anything different? I fully expected the 980ti to be basically the same performance as the Titan X but with half the VRAM. The only thing I didn't expect was the price - I figured the 980ti would be $700-750, not $650, which just signals to me that Fiji is going to be epic.

I knew I was getting ripped off when I bought two Titan X cards and I was OK with that - I wanted 4k gaming and I wanted it ASAP. I thought after the first round of Titan releases (Titan/780 // Titan Black/780Ti) that it would be obvious that the Titan itself is a ripoff. DP compute on the OG Titan is not relevant for 99% of people so don't even bother mentioning that unless you actually used it.

If you're unhappy with your Titan X cards, just sell them off and move to 980ti cards. People will still pay a premium for the enormous amount of VRAM that the Titan X has, even though it's basically not useful at this point in time.


----------



## Boyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Should I return the titan x to microcenter this week?
> 
> asdf


I am actually dressed and ready to head over there right now. Only waiting for them to open the store


----------



## jh30uk

The extra Cores/shaders/Rops etc may come into play in some games esp same clock for clock with as TI.

Benchmarks are not real world.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> You cant make a remark about being a tool for buying these gpus just fyi since your the stupid one who bought 2 and now whining about it. Get over it your the stupid one still trying to say how great a ti is and how powerful it is without proof. Just give up and walk away and quit digging yourself in this whole no one has said your right in this whole discussion. I am not stupid actually i pay attention to everything unlike you not everything is based on money and if your that focused on money you need to evaluate this hobby because its a money pit as a whole a console would probably suit your better that way you can dont have to worry about something newer and better tomorrow because guess what pc parts there is always something newer and better thats the reality and this hobby is a money pit. Again go buy your custom pcb ti and send me a pm with your highest bench and i will send you one within 24 hrs of my card beating yours so you can put your tail between your legs and walk away. Good day sir go troll somewhere else.


Hahaha ... Classic !!


----------



## Ramzinho

I'm not an owner of Any of the Nvidia GPUs. but if i've learnt anything in the past two years. rumor prices are always over priced.

970, 980 were rumored to be 450 and 600, ended up 350 and 530. Titan X rumored for 1200 ended up 1050. and comes the Ti .. rumored for 800 ends up 650 . it's not new guys. Please lower your swords and stop fighting. Enjoy the monsters you own.. or enjoy the nerfed monsters you will own. Have fun guys and Chill


----------



## doctakedooty

@TK421 thats up to you if you dont need the extra performance or not pushing 4k and possibly plan on upgrading soon the yea. If your pushing 4k i have seen games like gta v take 5 gb. As newer games come out they will need more frame buffer so a 12gb card would last longer then a 6gb card. DX12 could bring shared frame buffer for sli and xfire users but thats for a game to be optimized for it. The question for that is how long will it be before developers fully embrace dx12 and use it to its potential. I think it wont be till pascal till we see that trend as developers finish the games there currently working on that are dx11 and start on new ones.


----------



## 21CEzAR21

Hi,
i have a question: what is the max safe voltage for reference air cooling??


----------



## jh30uk

Today Windows 10 date was announce its here soon.

I wonder if just like a GPU does not be DX12 hardware can benefit from some of the DX12 feature if the case is the same for DX11 games.

Example a DX11/12 GPU in Win 10 playing a DX11 game will get some benefits, I hope this will be case.

I believe Nvidia have the only fully DX12.1 cards for now, some of older cards will be DX11.X but still benefit from some DX12 features.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> So none of you guys wanna trade your TX for this:
> http://videocardz.com/55991/asus-shows-off-strix-gtx-980-ti-and-new-directcu-iii-cooler


Will they release a similar cooler for titan x?


----------



## jh30uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *21CEzAR21*
> 
> Hi,
> i have a question: what is the max safe voltage for reference air cooling??


Bios files on 1st page have all that info if you unhide the info.

1.254v or such AFAIR.


----------



## jh30uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Will they release a similar cooler for titan x?


No good for some cases due to airflow and more so SLI.


----------



## evoll88

I can see both points on the titan x and the 980ti but why Goloith do you have to run doctakedooty down and personally attack him? Titan x is the faster card but is it a better value than a 980 ti I would say no but everyone has their reasons for buying either card.


----------



## evoll88

I think it depends on what resolution you are playing and if you have 3 4k monitors than you def need the titan x. I have one 4k monitor so a 980 ti would prob. work but coming from 2 780 ti's and running into vram issues I jumped on a titan x and I was going to return it but with games coming out this year I don't want to have to worry about hitting a vram issue again so I am going to stick with my titan x and wait for the other card to come in for sli.


----------



## nycgtr

Wonder how many people will jump over to custom 980tis lol. Given the hydrocopper is 800, I can see the 980ti kpe being 800 as well. I see many users in this thread from the 980 kpe bunch.


----------



## 66racer

Thread cleaned. Trolling is not allowed and any other troll comments or feeding trolls will result in official warnings. Debate and discussion is welcome but not irrational comments degrading others and feeding that type of behavior.

Thanks


----------



## Goloith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Thread cleaned. Trolling is not allowed and any other troll comments or feeding trolls will result in official warnings. Debate and discussion is welcome but not irrational comments degrading others and feeding that type of behavior.
> 
> Thanks


No trolling going on, just upset. I'll refrain from swearing though.

The point is that almost no game in the foreseeable future is going to take advantage of this GPUs potential because VRAM can now be shared with Dx12.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goloith*
> 
> No trolling going on, just upset. I'll refrain from swearing though.
> 
> The point is that almost no game in the foreseeable future is going to take advantage of this GPUs potential because VRAM can now be shared with Dx12.


If the game is coded for it dx12 does not automatically make the vram shared the games will have to be coded


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> even if the 980ti and titan x launched at the same exact time, for a pure 24/7 gpu use basis only id still end up with the TX...why? because im stupid.
> 
> For benching id end up with a TX AND a Strix or classy 980ti...why? because im stupid.
> 
> *me + money = stupid things happen.*
> 
> also take any garbage about " rip titan x owners" and anything related to a seperate thread. Civil discussion about the 980ti vs titan x is welcome, but stupid garbage like "hurr durr gg titan x 980ti ftw" and the likes will get reported.


I used to be just like that. Now I'm older and wiser, plus money is much harder to come by (for me) than it was 10 years ago.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goloith*
> 
> No trolling going on, just upset. I'll refrain from swearing though.
> 
> The point is that almost no game in the foreseeable future is going to take advantage of this GPUs potential because VRAM can now be shared with Dx12.


There was a debate over on Rage3D about this. There is a member there that works for a game studio. He stepped in to say that for VRAM to be shared in DX12, the programmer of a game has to code that feature in. So it will not be a feature that all directx12 games will have.


----------



## Sheyster

Any info on possible memory partitioning issues with the 980 Ti? Is it a 5.5 GB card?


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Any info on possible memory partitioning issues with the 980 Ti? Is it a 5.5 GB card?


Full 6GB, almost all reviews I read pointed that out ahahah


----------



## Rickles

I know it is an owners only club, but since the 980 Ti uses the same water block I just wanted to know which blocks are doing well (VRM channel especially) and which to avoid?

I've been out of the loop (pun intended) for about 2 years for all things water cooling.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Thread cleaned. Trolling is not allowed and any other troll comments or feeding trolls will result in official warnings. Debate and discussion is welcome but not irrational comments degrading others and feeding that type of behavior.
> 
> Thanks


Change the above to official infractions and thread bans for those who seek only to stir up trouble here.

Owners clubs are for the owners to discuss their cards. It is not for people who seek to make owners feel bad about their purchase.

Name calling and disrespectful comments will also see you removed from the thread.

Please have more respect for each other.


----------



## Sheyster

Thanks mods for cleaning up the thread!









Now back to our regularly scheduled programming...

To kick things back off again, here is a new BIOS for the water cooled folk, based on the EVGA HC BIOS.

- 450W TDP
- 1.281v (limited to 1.274)
- Recommended for water cooled or EVGA Titan-X hybrid users only

GM200HC-WC-450.zip 150k .zip file


----------



## Pandora's Box

Even though I have the EVGA Hybrid cooler, I'm still not sold on pumping 1.274 volts into the card, those VRM's would get scorching hot I bet. Has anyone figured out what the VRM's are max rated for in terms of voltage through put?


----------



## SteezyTN

So I have two TX's under water. I game at 1440p, and I'm not looking to upgrade my monitor anytime soon (regardless of me asking if I should go 144hz or 4K). Well, the thing is that I'm getting over 100 fps with a single TX and way over with the second TX. I'm still within my return period for both cards, but I'm thinking about returning just one. How well should one Tx last me with max settings at 4K?


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So I have two TX's under water. I game at 1440p, and I'm not looking to upgrade my monitor anytime soon (regardless of me asking if I should go 144hz or 4K). Well, the thing is that I'm getting over 100 fps with a single TX and way over with the second TX. I'm still within my return period for both cards, but I'm thinking about returning just one. How well should one Tx last me with max settings at 4K?


I assume you meant to ask at 1440P and not 4K. 1440P I'd say at least a year and a half, if not 2 years. 4K, you could argue that 1 Titan X isn't enough already for max settings.

I returned one of my Titan X's last week, I game at 1440P. Two Titan X's is not needed at 1440P.


----------



## deadwidesmile

4k + Max settings is 35-50 FPS depending on the game.

So, not very far into 2016 would be my surmise.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> I assume you meant to ask at 1440P and not 4K. 1440P I'd say at least a year and a half, if not 2 years. 4K, you could argue that 1 Titan X isn't enough already for max settings.
> 
> I returned one of my Titan X's last week, I game at 1440P. Two Titan X's is not needed at 1440P.


Yes, sorry, I meant 1440p. I'm using an ASUS PB278Q. I may return one of them. The only problem is that I have the waterblocks; meaning that I'd have to resell it.


----------



## kaioshade

I really wish i could get my hands on the hybrid cooling block for the Titan X. I am using a ncase M1, and having the ability to watercool it would do wonders for noise and temps. EVGA needs to hurry up and get those things back in stock.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaioshade*
> 
> I really wish i could get my hands on the hybrid cooling block for the Titan X. I am using a ncase M1, and having the ability to watercool it would do wonders for noise and temps. EVGA needs to hurry up and get those things back in stock.


http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-Hybrid-GeForce-Cooling-400-HY-H980-B1/dp/B00V9BX1GO/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1433200561&sr=1-1&keywords=evga+hybrid

Myself and several others have ordered from amazon even though it says 1-2months before delivery. When I ordered mine I got notified by amazon the next day that it would be delivered in 4 days. So might be worth ordering from amazon and if EVGA gets it in stock you could cancel your amazon order.


----------



## kaioshade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-Hybrid-GeForce-Cooling-400-HY-H980-B1/dp/B00V9BX1GO/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1433200561&sr=1-1&keywords=evga+hybrid
> 
> Myself and several others have ordered from amazon even though it says 1-2months before delivery. When I ordered mine I got notified by amazon the next day that it would be delivered in 4 days. So might be worth ordering from amazon and if EVGA gets it in stock you could cancel your amazon order.


Thank you very much for that tip. As soon as i saw 1/2 months i didnt even bother, but that changes everything.


----------



## magbarn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-Hybrid-GeForce-Cooling-400-HY-H980-B1/dp/B00V9BX1GO/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1433200561&sr=1-1&keywords=evga+hybrid
> 
> Myself and several others have ordered from amazon even though it says 1-2months before delivery. When I ordered mine I got notified by amazon the next day that it would be delivered in 4 days. So might be worth ordering from amazon and if EVGA gets it in stock you could cancel your amazon order.


I just placed an order, we'll see if Amazon comes through. EVGA's email notification feature is worthless. By the time I get my notification, it's all sold out.
My TX gets a bit loud in Witcher 3...


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magbarn*
> 
> I just placed an order, we'll see if Amazon comes through. EVGA's email notification feature is worthless. By the time I get my notification, it's all sold out.
> My TX gets a bit loud in Witcher 3...


I was on AIO cooling for my CPU and bought a TX... it's run away into a full double custom loop/pump setup and I can honestly say, it's solely due to the noise of the TX reference cooling lol.


----------



## mistax

for those of you with the hybrid cooler. How is the fan? I was looking to swap my gentle typhoon ap-21 into them.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> for those of you with the hybrid cooler. How is the fan? I was looking to swap my gentle typhoon ap-21 into them.


I didn't even touch the fan included lol, using a Noctua NF-F12 connected to my motherboard. Silent and max temp of 50C.


----------



## DNMock

For hooking into a stereo receiver for surround sound, should I just run an HDMI cable to it from the T-X and setting that cable to audio out in the NV control panel, or not mess with that and just get a sound card?

Not talking some audiophile set-up or anything, just taking my old surround sound out in the living room (I think it was like $400 total 4 or 5 years ago) and putting it in the office/game room or whatever.

Prefer to go the lazy route of hdmi and all it a day, but for some reason it just seems like it would cause a ton of headaches to deal with having the audio and display pulled from the gpu to different sources. Anyone had any experience with something like that?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> For hooking into a stereo receiver for surround sound, should I just run an HDMI cable to it from the T-X and setting that cable to audio out in the NV control panel, or not mess with that and just get a sound card?
> 
> Not talking some audiophile set-up or anything, just taking my old surround sound out in the living room (I think it was like $400 total 4 or 5 years ago) and putting it in the office/game room or whatever.
> 
> Prefer to go the lazy route of hdmi and all it a day, but for some reason it just seems like it would cause a ton of headaches to deal with having the audio and display pulled from the gpu to different sources. Anyone had any experience with something like that?


Yeah - a dedicated hdmi calble will work fine, just define it as the audio device in windows. If you have a SPDIF cable or fiber optic works great too.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yeah - a dedicated hdmi calble will work fine, just define it as the audio device in windows. If you have a SPDIF cable or fiber optic works great too.


No kidding?

I had no idea! Learn something new everyday. I was just thinking it would be nice to run a line from my PC to a few speakers throughout my house and be able to spam Pandora during some parties my wife and I seem to find ourselves hosting (she has a huge family that lives across the street in 3 houses, ha).


----------



## SteezyTN

So guys, ive decided to drop to one TX. Two TX's is just TOOOO MUCCCCHHHHHH Power for 1440p. I would offer to sell it, but I need all my money back haha


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> No kidding?
> 
> I had no idea! Learn something new everyday. I was just thinking it would be nice to run a line from my PC to a few speakers throughout my house and be able to spam Pandora during some parties my wife and I seem to find ourselves hosting (she has a *huge family that lives across the street in 3 houses*, ha).


"Sounds" like where I grew up - was great!


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So guys, ive decided to drop to one TX. Two TX's is just TOOOO MUCCCCHHHHHH Power for 1440p. I would offer to sell it, but I need all my money back haha


I take it you're not on a 144hz 1440p?


----------



## SteezyTN

no. Just 1440p. I can put out almost 150FPS with everything maxed out. even with one TX, I get about 110FPS


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> no. Just 1440p. I can put out almost 150FPS with everything maxed out. even with one TX, I get about 110FPS


keep the better card and .. onward!







Just don't get a 144Hz monitor.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> keep the better card and .. onward!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Just don't get a 144Hz monitor.*


wai


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> I didn't even touch the fan included lol, using a Noctua NF-F12 connected to my motherboard. Silent and max temp of 50C.


Same here. I've got mine both in push/pull with a pair of Corsair SP120s on each rad


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> keep the better card and .. onward!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just don't get a 144Hz monitor.


I returned the SC card which was better than my nonSC. Why? Mainly because it was past the return date, and they were nice enough to let me. A few MHz won't break me. Haha


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yeah - a dedicated hdmi calble will work fine, just define it as the audio device in windows. If you have a SPDIF cable or fiber optic works great too.


Sweet, was a little worried about losing the actual surround effect and end up with all the speakers playing the same audio like when you use a headphone jack.


----------



## G227

Few pages back there was a discussion on 1440p 144Hz monitors. If you are in that situation and need to buy now, definitely consider Acer XB270HU as it has an IPS panel. I have it and its insanely good







. There was one dead pixel when I checked upon arrival which didn't make me happy, but I have since completely forgot about it. Aesthetically it might not be as good as swift, but it works for me and quality is just much better than any TN panel out there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> for those of you with the hybrid cooler. How is the fan? I was looking to swap my gentle typhoon ap-21 into them.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> I didn't even touch the fan included lol, using a Noctua NF-F12 connected to my motherboard. Silent and max temp of 50C.


The stock fan is not bad as far as the amount of air it pushes but its 3 pin and gets loud during normal use if you don't control it yourself. AP-21s should be very nice







. As per NF-F12 - honestly, to me they are horrible fans (compared to other better options). I have bought 5 of the industrial PPC 2000RMP PWM ones trying to cool me rig and when installed on the hybrid cooler they got outperformed by the stock fan on noise/cooling ratio. I just don't understand why people love noctua fans that much. They have horrid buzzing (beehive-like) sound when running over ~1200RPM - and not just NF-F12 - but all of them. I'm using AP-14 now and the difference on noise/cooling performance between the two is just insane







. You can't beat GT (AP-14,15,21) in that regards - multiple tests have been done there. Some other fans come close and arguably GT might have an issue depending on radiator type you use, but they are overall the best choice IMHO.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So guys, ive decided to drop to one TX. Two TX's is just TOOOO MUCCCCHHHHHH Power for 1440p. I would offer to sell it, but I need all my money back haha


As stated already - no its not if you have 144Hz monitor. Running maxed out Witcher 3 without hairworks and any ini tweaks I get on average 65-57FPS and thats @1465MHz & 7.7GHz. In one area I have seen drops as low as 42FPS. So with Hairworks on and some ini tweaks you will be running maybe 45-50FPS and thats not good







(granted we all have different preference). It is an extreme scenario, but there is a case to be made for SLI TX @1440p - especially if running higher Hz monitor


----------



## SynchroSCP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So guys, ive decided to drop to one TX. Two TX's is just TOOOO MUCCCCHHHHHH Power for 1440p. I would offer to sell it, but I need all my money back haha


Smart move, one is fantastic for 1440p. If you've never seen g-sync in action you should check it out, lots of sweet new g-sync monitors coming out.

Just out of curiosity what's the most memory usage anyone has seen at 1440p?


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchroSCP*
> 
> Smart move, one is fantastic for 1440p. If you've never seen g-sync in action you should check it out, lots of sweet new g-sync monitors coming out.
> 
> Just out of curiosity what's the most memory usage anyone has seen at 1440p?


In GTA5, I saw 5.3GB. But that was with EVERYTHIN maxed out. I was hitting 100+ FPS.

On the other hand, that's 5926.99 back in my pocket. too bad I already bought the waterblock and backplate. I may just sell it, or keep it incase I get another TX WAY down the road. After using DSR, 4K NEEDS at least 2 TX's. But for 1440p, its just down right OVERKILL.


----------



## craftyhack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaioshade*
> 
> I really wish i could get my hands on the hybrid cooling block for the Titan X. I am using a ncase M1, and having the ability to watercool it would do wonders for noise and temps. EVGA needs to hurry up and get those things back in stock.


I have NCase M1 as well, and went the custom loop route (parts in sig build), works great! I looked at AIO options as well... but it was pretty tricky whether CPU was on AIR or another AIO. I think I have seen NCase with 2x120mm AIO coolers on the side bracket, is that what you are doing? In case (pun totally intended!) the eVGA AIO doesn't fit, you still have custom loop options too.


----------



## craftyhack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Few pages back there was a discussion on 1440p 144Hz monitors. If you are in that situation and need to buy now, definitely consider Acer XB270HU as it has an IPS panel. I have it and its insanely good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . There was one dead pixel when I checked upon arrival which didn't make me happy, but I have since completely forgot about it. Aesthetically it might not be as good as swift, but it works for me and quality is just much better than any TN panel out there.
> 
> The stock fan is not bad as far as the amount of air it pushes but its 3 pin and gets loud during normal use if you don't control it yourself. AP-21s should be very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . As per NF-F12 - honestly, to me they are horrible fans (compared to other better options). I have bought 5 of the industrial PPC 2000RMP PWM ones trying to cool me rig and when installed on the hybrid cooler they got outperformed by the stock fan on noise/cooling ratio. I just don't understand why people love noctua fans that much. They have horrid buzzing (beehive-like) sound when running over ~1200RPM - and not just NF-F12 - but all of them. I'm using AP-14 now and the difference on noise/cooling performance between the two is just insane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . You can't beat GT (AP-14,15,21) in that regards - multiple tests have been done there. Some other fans come close and arguably GT might have an issue depending on radiator type you use, but they are overall the best choice IMHO.
> As stated already - no its not if you have 144Hz monitor. Running maxed out Witcher 3 without hairworks and any ini tweaks I get on average 65-57FPS and thats @1465MHz & 7.7GHz. In one area I have seen drops as low as 42FPS. So with Hairworks on and some ini tweaks you will be running maybe 45-50FPS and thats not good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (granted we all have different preference). It is an extreme scenario, but there is a case to be made for SLI TX @1440p - especially if running higher Hz monitor


I went from Noctua NF-F12 iPPC 3000 PWM to AP-15 as well, and sure the AP-15 doesn't move as much air as the iPPC at 3000RPM (vs. 1800 RPM), but the Noctua was incredibly loud (obviously, I expected loud at 3000 RPM, but not THAT loud, you have to hear to appreciate). I match RPMs and the AP-15s were quieter (to me, I like the pitch of the AP-15 better), and I think the AP-15 moved at least as much air through my rad. It was my first Noctua experience, and I was a bit disappointed. I guess that the pre iPPC NF-F12 (tan ones) are the ones that they are famous for, I shouldn't have expected the same or better performance from their industrial offering.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> As stated already - no its not if you have 144Hz monitor. Running maxed out Witcher 3 without hairworks and any ini tweaks I get on average 65-57FPS and thats @1465MHz & 7.7GHz. In one area I have seen drops as low as 42FPS. So with Hairworks on and some ini tweaks you will be running maybe 45-50FPS and thats not good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (granted we all have different preference). It is an extreme scenario, but there is a case to be made for SLI TX @1440p - especially if running higher Hz monitor


I understand that. However, I was referring to 1440p 60hz. If I had a swift, or any monitor that supports 144hz at 1440p, I would have stuck with my 2 TX's.


----------



## kaioshade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craftyhack*
> 
> I have NCase M1 as well, and went the custom loop route (parts in sig build), works great! I looked at AIO options as well... but it was pretty tricky whether CPU was on AIR or another AIO. I think I have seen NCase with 2x120mm AIO coolers on the side bracket, is that what you are doing? In case (pun totally intended!) the eVGA AIO doesn't fit, you still have custom loop options too.


Yep, that is what im doing. One side is the CPU and the second side will be the evga AIO. Hopefully it all fits, going to take some good bending of the tubes.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Sweet, was a little worried about losing the actual surround effect and end up with all the speakers playing the same audio like when you use a headphone jack.


You can stream any signal you would like - send surround to a surround-capable pre/amp combo and enjoy. For a short distance run just use optical or SPDIF from your mobo or HDMI from the card. I run SPDIF about 45ft to an Ultramatch Pro which then feeds a denon pre-amp hooked a some of Bob Carver"s amps, NAD amps, Denon amps and... well. it's complicated.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craftyhack*
> 
> I went from Noctua NF-F12 iPPC 3000 PWM to AP-15 as well, and sure the AP-15 doesn't move as much air as the iPPC at 3000RPM (vs. 1800 RPM), but the Noctua was incredibly loud (obviously, I expected loud at 3000 RPM, but not THAT loud, you have to hear to appreciate). I match RPMs and the AP-15s were quieter (to me, I like the pitch of the AP-15 better), and I think the AP-15 moved at least as much air through my rad. It was my first Noctua experience, and I was a bit disappointed. I guess that the pre iPPC NF-F12 (tan ones) are the ones that they are famous for, I shouldn't have expected the same or better performance from their industrial offering.


I actually just went Noctua on all my 120mm fans from Corsair SP12's. To me it's a world of difference considering I have everything run PWM at the moment and it's so much quieter, heh. Temps dropped 5c all around.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> I actually just went Noctua on all my 120mm fans from Corsair SP12's. To me it's a world of difference considering I have everything run PWM at the moment and it's so much quieter, heh. Temps dropped 5c all around.


For that kind of money I would just buy GT2150 from dazmode...


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Thanks mods for cleaning up the thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now back to our regularly scheduled programming...
> 
> To kick things back off again, here is a new BIOS for the water cooled folk, based on the EVGA HC BIOS.
> 
> - 450W TDP
> - 1.281v (limited to 1.274)
> - Recommended for water cooled or EVGA Titan-X hybrid users only
> 
> GM200HC-WC-450.zip 150k .zip file


Whats different about this from Cyclops bios. Cyclops3 is the best bios by far I have used for my TX yet. Clock is always at 1114 under load at +0 core without the overvoltage bug that seems to plague every other bios I've used except for the stock ones.


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Thanks mods for cleaning up the thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now back to our regularly scheduled programming...
> 
> To kick things back off again, here is a new BIOS for the water cooled folk, based on the EVGA HC BIOS.
> 
> - 450W TDP
> - 1.281v (limited to 1.274)
> - Recommended for water cooled or EVGA Titan-X hybrid users only
> 
> GM200HC-WC-450.zip 150k .zip file


Thanks! Trying that tonight!

New water bridge got here today. Now to find time to do a vmod.


----------



## G227

Here is a nice and finally well done overview of 980Ti stacking up to TX and solid 980 (classified). 



 Jay did a good job of putting both TX and 980Ti on the same clock of 1400MHz thus really showcasing the real-world difference between these stock versions due to lower core/stream processor count. It's not a big drop, but its there. With custom PCBs I think the 980Ti could close it (if not fully), but it should not outperform the TX disregarding the silicon lottery portion







. So if that were the case and custom PCB 980Ti would about catch up to TX, one will be looking at about $150-200 difference at most for 6gb lower VRAM for those extreme scenarios. Not great, not bad







. Both cards are awesome and as always - with top of the line you will pay premium for not a jawdropping gain - but you get the best








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I understand that. However, I was referring to 1440p 60hz. If I had a swift, or any monitor that supports 144hz at 1440p, I would have stuck with my 2 TX's.


Makes sense. I still feel though that in ultra-demanding games you will not get 60FPS locked all the time if that's what you are going for with single TX and - further down the line it will be more apparent







. Sure thing though - the second TX would be a bit of a waste since you couldn't take advantage of those higher frames







. For 1440p @60Hz I think 980SLI would work the best since its about 10% more powerful then single TX with proper overclocking on your TX.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> For that kind of money I would just buy GT2150 from dazmode...


This


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> For that kind of money I would just buy GT2150 from dazmode...


Ironically I got them fairly cheap on Amazon about 2 weeks ago. I think I paid $75 for 4 of them. It wasn't more than $100. I miscalculated though and ended up having to buy ONE @ $19.89! Blew my mind, ha.


----------



## SynchroSCP

Honestly I'd just back the settings down from ultra to keep framerates higher, there's only a few games I really notice any difference and doesn't affect gameplay. Haven't spent any time on W3 yet but most games can be kept well above 60fps with no noticeable difference in quality (coming from a guy who had to get glasses this year tho).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Whats different about this from Cyclops bios. Cyclops3 is the best bios by far I have used for my TX yet. Clock is always at 1114 under load at +0 core without the overvoltage bug that seems to plague every other bios I've used except for the stock ones.


why cripple the card with 1114MHz at 1.274V? you should run at least in the 14s.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> why cripple the card with 1114MHz at 1.274V? you should run at least in the 14s.


I run at 1500. I was saying the Cylcops 3 always gives 1114 at 1.27v unlike the other bios's with the overvoltage bug which do two or even three different base clock speeds leading to frustrating crashes when your +280 core clock is suddenly 1780 core in game.


----------



## araujomarcelo

hmmm.. one of my Titan Xs is making a lot of VRAM artifacts since the new drivers came along.. smells like dead card to me..
Any way to delete the ocs from the card?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> I run at 1500. I was saying the Cylcops 3 always gives 1114 at 1.27v unlike the other bios's with the overvoltage bug which do two or even three different base clock speeds leading to frustrating crashes when your +280 core clock is suddenly 1780 core in game.


Ah - 1500 is where it should be with that bios.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *araujomarcelo*
> 
> hmmm.. one of my Titan Xs is making a lot of VRAM artifacts since the new drivers came along.. smells like dead card to me..
> *Any way to delete the ocs* from the card?


delete the OC? Like hit the reset button in AB?


----------



## araujomarcelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Ah - 1500 is where it should be with that bios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> delete the OC? Like hit the reset button in AB?


I mean like resetting any register of oc or over voltage or something so its still good for warranty


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Here is a nice and finally well done overview of 980Ti stacking up to TX and solid 980 (classified).
> 
> 
> 
> Jay did a good job of putting both TX and 980Ti on the same clock of 1400MHz thus really showcasing the real-world difference between these stock versions due to lower core/stream processor count. It's not a big drop, but its there. With custom PCBs I think the 980Ti could close it (if not fully), but it should not outperform the TX disregarding the silicon lottery portion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So if that were the case and custom PCB 980Ti would about catch up to TX, one will be looking at about $150-200 difference at most for 6gb lower VRAM for those extreme scenarios. Not great, not bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Both cards are awesome and as always - with top of the line you will pay premium for not a jawdropping gain - but you get the best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes sense. I still feel though that in ultra-demanding games you will not get 60FPS locked all the time if that's what you are going for with single TX and - further down the line it will be more apparent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Sure thing though - the second TX would be a bit of a waste since you couldn't take advantage of those higher frames
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . For 1440p @60Hz I think 980SLI would work the best since its about 10% more powerful then single TX with proper overclocking on your TX.
> This


980ti is a good card ive hit over 6GB in 4K in diying light GTA5 SOM
and ive had mine for the last 2.5 months so had them alot early less waiting around,
got plans to keep my Titan X SLI for about 18 months from now


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Hi All -

I have a question which is slightly off topic, but TX related. I currently have 3x EIZO Foris FG2421's running in portrait with NV surround. Powered by my 2 Titan X's in SLI, delivering an overall res of 3240 x 1920. Which mostly I find to be great set-up and I love the large screen area and having the 2 side panels angled makes for a more immersive experience. Plus I can switch between 120Hz and 240Hz dependent on which game I am playing and how many frames I am getting, as some do have a 90FPS frame cap, (I mostly play CoD and some other FPS games). The downside is obviously having the bezels in the middle, which can be a bit of a PITA at times. Plus I am finding some of the NV drivers to be a bit buggy at times and do get some game/driver crashes. Here is my current set-up:-


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







So I am debating whether too sell these and get a single 4K screen of a similar size? I have seen a lot of reviews and threads about ACER's Predator screens and the ASUS RoG Swift, but I really like gaming on a large screen. I do not really like 21:9 screens and do not wish to downsize to a smaller single 27" or 34" monitor. I have read up on some LG 34" screens, but I would like to keep sitting behind a screen with the same real estate size. My ideal monitor would be this; a true 4K, 40"+, curved IPS or VA panel, 120Hz+, with G-Sync, but sadly they don't exist yet! Plus when DisplayPort 1.3 ever releases, is most likely the time when we will see screens released with that spec. So I am deliberating about switching to a large 4K monitor and have my eye one of these, which I can get a sweet deal on ATM:-

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/philips_bdm4065uc.htm

My main concern is dropping down to the 60Hz refresh rate and would that be a big drawback in FPS games, seeing as I'm currently use to having 2x & 4x higher refresh rate. I believe that the improved pixel count will increase the visual fidelity and depth of colours, textures etc. But my main concern is would I notice a big difference at the lower refresh rate? As I have read that having a 120Hz+ monitor gives you a slight edge in fast paced games.

Have any of you guys gone changed your set-ups and gone for a large single 4K screen? If so would you mind sharing your experiences and help me to decide whether to stick or twist??? LOL

Thanks in advance


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Hi All -
> 
> I have a question which is slightly off topic, but TX related. I currently have 3x EIZO Foris FG2421's running in portrait with NV surround. Powered by my 2 Titan X's in SLI, delivering an overall res of 3240 x 1920. Which mostly I find to be great set-up and I love the large screen area and having the 2 side panels angled makes for a more immersive experience. Plus I can switch between 120Hz and 240Hz dependent on which game I am playing and how many frames I am getting, as some do have a 90FPS frame cap, (I mostly play CoD and some other FPS games). The downside is obviously having the bezels in the middle, which can be a bit of a PITA at times. Plus I am finding some of the NV drivers to be a bit buggy at times and do get some game/driver crashes. Here is my current set-up:-
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I am debating whether too sell these and get a single 4K screen of a similar size? I have seen a lot of reviews and threads about ACER's Predator screens and the ASUS RoG Swift, but I really like gaming on a large screen. I do not really like 21:9 screens and do not wish to downsize to a smaller single 27" or 34" monitor. I have read up on some LG 34" screens, but I would like to keep sitting behind a screen with the same real estate size. My ideal monitor would be this; a true 4K, 40"+, curved IPS or VA panel, 120Hz+, with G-Sync, but sadly they don't exist yet! Plus when DisplayPort 1.3 ever releases, is most likely the time when we will see screens released with that spec. So I am deliberating about switching to a large 4K monitor and have my eye one of these, which I can get a sweet deal on ATM:-
> 
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/philips_bdm4065uc.htm
> 
> My main concern is dropping down to the 60Hz refresh rate and would that be a big drawback in FPS games, seeing as I'm currently use to having 2x & 4x higher refresh rate. I believe that the improved pixel count will increase the visual fidelity and depth of colours, textures etc. But my main concern is would I notice a big difference at the lower refresh rate? As I have read that having a 120Hz+ monitor gives you a slight edge in fast paced games.
> 
> Have any of you guys gone changed your set-ups and gone for a large single 4K screen? If so would you mind sharing your experiences and help me to decide whether to stick or twist??? LOL
> 
> Thanks in advance


Honeslty i'd say the best monitor for you would be either A) get the upcoming ACER Predator XB341CK, it's 21:9 but it's a curved ultra-wide 3440x1440p, has G-Sync, is 34 inch, and rumors are bouncing back and forth on it having somewhere between 75hz and 120hz refresh rate; with custom drivers allowing higher rates as well most likely. Oh, and it's also IPS too. 3440x1440 isn't too far off from true 4K and if you use DSR with two TITAN X's to get 4K downscaled to 3440x1440 it'll look fantastically close to 4K (i'd know, i have two TITAN X's and even on an ROG Swift 2560x1440p with 4K DSR it looks amazing.)

Or B) Go for the ROG Swift, specifically dual or triple surround with them. it's got THE thinnest bezel in the gaming world, has a more than acceptable 2560x1440p res, even though it's TN it has true 8 bit color which is just as good as my ASUS VG23AH IPS monitor, has G-Sync, has 144hz refresh, 1ms response etc... and if that doesn't peak your interest they have a 4K ROG Swift PG27AQ coming out soon which will be full 3840x2160p with G-Sync, will be IPS, 4ms etc.. but limited to 60hz (it also uses the extremely thin bezel from the 1440p swift version which makes it perfect for surround as you barely notice them, but even with dual TITAN X's i doubt you'd be able to push dual 4K let alone triple very well lol)

I'm personally going to be getting a 2nd ROG Swift eventually most likely, since with the Acer XB270HU IPS 1440p 144hz G-Sync one came out the ROG Swifts cost is going down a lot, i got mine very gently used with ZERO problems for $600 on ebay; and you can probably find one for ~$550 nowadays if you look on the marketplace here on OCN; so it's not going to cost $3k for surround; and i will say it 100 times, that going with triple 1440p portrait 4320 x 2560p resolution on three 27" G-Sync 144hz 1ms monitors like the ROG Swift is FAR superior to most 4K monitors out there at the moment. 27" is the perfect PPI for 1440p, and the 144hz + 1ms + G-Sync completely negates the slight lag that comes with Nvidia Surround typically; it's just an amazing experience, honestly i would jump on a 120hz+ G-Sync 1440p monitor over and over again over a 60hz 4K one even if it's also a G-Sync; so my reccomendation is definitely either get the Acer XB341CK 34" 21:9 curved ultra-wide IPS G-Sync 75-120hz 3440x1440p one or to get dual/triple ROG Swifts (for single monitor i would probably "kind of" reccomend the Acer XB270HU IPS one over the ROG Swift a little bit, but in dual or triple monitor etc.. the ROG Swift is FAR superior due to the less than half the size bezel; the slimmest bezel ever made on a monitor that i've seen.

As far as wanting 40" or higher? Your honestly (and unfortunately) not going to find any high quality gaming monitors at that size really; or any high quality monitors really. Most monitors stop at around 34-36" before they become niche, custom type deals. Typically only TV's at that size range; so if you want size your best bet is going dual or triple surround. I suppose you could try out dual surround with a 21:9 (although you said you don't like those), i've seen some people use a 21:9 in the middle with two 16:9's on the sides and it looks pretty good; but i still think three ROG Swifts is the best choice; they're not only cheaper than the Acer equivalent (and the acer is the ONLY monitor that is equal to it at this moment in time) but it's got dat bezel; can't praise that thin bezel enough!!


----------



## craftyhack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> For that kind of money I would just buy GT2150 from dazmode...


Repped, purchased immediately to upgrade my 1850's. I didn't know that these GT 2150's even existed! Perfect, the reason why I tried the iPPc 3000's was because I needed more airflow in this itty bitty case considering the thermal load I have on one 30mm 240 rad, but the Noctua's weren't worth it given their noise (the video at the bottom of this page is a great comparison: https://www.dazmode.com/store/product/scythe_gentle_typhoon_2150rpm_69cfm_30db_fan/). I would rather decrease my clocks.

Extra bonus'es:
1) they are all black, sweet!
2) he sleeves them as an option, now I don't have to worry about sleeving my 1850's... worth every penny of the $1.50 per fan IMO
3) they are cheap! (relatively speaking). 4 of these custom sleeved was $103 shipped by UPS ($22 shipping cost). 1.22 CAD = 1USD is why.. ~$20 for a custom sleeved custom GT fan is pretty awesome







.

My soon to be cooler TX and 4790 thank you







.


----------



## naved777

trolls....take a chill pill


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> trolls....take a chill pill


while i do see his point, it just seems like hes really trying to justify his titan x purchase to himself.


----------



## Orthello

Interesting vid Nav i knew from my own experience SOM and LOTF will use well over 6gb in parts , i hear GTA V does also.

So thats 3 games that use more than 6gb currently , what was the FPS in there using 10 gb + ??? .

This is one of my main reasons for getting TX large vram pool, i had such bad hitching in 4k with 980s i never want that experience again.


----------



## craftyhack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Honeslty i'd say the best monitor for you would be either A) get the upcoming ACER Predator XB341CK, it's 21:9 but it's a curved ultra-wide 3440x1440p, has G-Sync, is 34 inch, and rumors are bouncing back and forth on it having somewhere between 75hz and 120hz refresh rate; with custom drivers allowing higher rates as well most likely. Oh, and it's also IPS too. 3440x1440 isn't too far off from true 4K and if you use DSR with two TITAN X's to get 4K downscaled to 3440x1440 it'll look fantastically close to 4K (i'd know, i have two TITAN X's and even on an ROG Swift 2560x1440p with 4K DSR it looks amazing.)
> 
> Or B) Go for the ROG Swift, specifically dual or triple surround with them. it's got THE thinnest bezel in the gaming world, has a more than acceptable 2560x1440p res, even though it's TN it has true 8 bit color which is just as good as my ASUS VG23AH IPS monitor, has G-Sync, has 144hz refresh, 1ms response etc... and if that doesn't peak your interest they have a 4K ROG Swift PG27AQ coming out soon which will be full 3840x2160p with G-Sync, will be IPS, 4ms etc.. but limited to 60hz (it also uses the extremely thin bezel from the 1440p swift version which makes it perfect for surround as you barely notice them, but even with dual TITAN X's i doubt you'd be able to push dual 4K let alone triple very well lol)
> 
> I'm personally going to be getting a 2nd ROG Swift eventually most likely, since with the Acer XB270HU IPS 1440p 144hz G-Sync one came out the ROG Swifts cost is going down a lot, i got mine very gently used with ZERO problems for $600 on ebay; and you can probably find one for ~$550 nowadays if you look on the marketplace here on OCN; so it's not going to cost $3k for surround; and i will say it 100 times, that going with triple 1440p portrait 4320 x 2560p resolution on three 27" G-Sync 144hz 1ms monitors like the ROG Swift is FAR superior to most 4K monitors out there at the moment. 27" is the perfect PPI for 1440p, and the 144hz + 1ms + G-Sync completely negates the slight lag that comes with Nvidia Surround typically; it's just an amazing experience, honestly i would jump on a 120hz+ G-Sync 1440p monitor over and over again over a 60hz 4K one even if it's also a G-Sync; so my reccomendation is definitely either get the Acer XB341CK 34" 21:9 curved ultra-wide IPS G-Sync 75-120hz 3440x1440p one or to get dual/triple ROG Swifts (for single monitor i would probably "kind of" reccomend the Acer XB270HU IPS one over the ROG Swift a little bit, but in dual or triple monitor etc.. the ROG Swift is FAR superior due to the less than half the size bezel; the slimmest bezel ever made on a monitor that i've seen.
> 
> As far as wanting 40" or higher? Your honestly (and unfortunately) not going to find any high quality gaming monitors at that size really; or any high quality monitors really. Most monitors stop at around 34-36" before they become niche, custom type deals. Typically only TV's at that size range; so if you want size your best bet is going dual or triple surround. I suppose you could try out dual surround with a 21:9 (although you said you don't like those), i've seen some people use a 21:9 in the middle with two 16:9's on the sides and it looks pretty good; but i still think three ROG Swifts is the best choice; they're not only cheaper than the Acer equivalent (and the acer is the ONLY monitor that is equal to it at this moment in time) but it's got dat bezel; can't praise that thin bezel enough!!


I can vouch for 3440x1440, awesome experience, and even with my only one TX, I can still drive most new games with all maxed settings and hit the 60Hz refresh rate limit of my current monitor (not including the heavy hitter ultra grass







). That predator x34 is on my for sure list as soon as it is available, it is perfect with the additional G-Sync (it is confirmed 75Hz, but with G-Sync I have read that >60Hz is fine for most, and I am coming from 60Hz panel myself anyway). I am also looking forward to the curve, as I sit rather close to my monitor I think that the curve will actually be a useful feature.

An additional bonus for the X34... it includes an HDMI input as well, quite rare for a monitor maker to add an additional scalar so that a G-Sync monitor can support more than the one DP port, although I am not sure if this is what Acer did, or if an upcoming version of NVidia's scalar includes an HDMI port as well as the standard DP port. HDMI won't support G-Sync (I don't think), but if you have more than one PC using the same display (like me, gaming PC, and NAS/work server) this is a pretty awesome feature.

See the I/O on the back here:


----------



## spacin9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *araujomarcelo*
> 
> hmmm.. one of my Titan Xs is making a lot of VRAM artifacts since the new drivers came along.. smells like dead card to me..
> Any way to delete the ocs from the card?


I need to retest but I noticed the same thing. I think the new drivers are gimping the TX. I've been doing some benching today. I expect a certain result at certain point of a benchmark and it's significantly lower than the last drivers.


----------



## craftyhack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> trolls....take a chill pill
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I think he needs to head over here and grab one of these fine BIOS options... looks to me like he is running stock. For me at least, if it weren't for this thread and the 40-50% performance increase with the free BIOS flash, I wouldn't have purchased this card. This thread and the work you guys did is the difference between 30fps and 50fps on the latest games for me. If others were swayed by this option(I am assuming it made the difference for others too), maybe NVidia owes you guys doing all of this work some $$







.


----------



## spacin9

Yep... these drivers are no good for TX.


----------



## szeged

hmm i wonder if the newest drivers are so focused on the 980ti that nvidia messed something up for the TX? I havent downloaded the latest drivers yet so i cant test for myself.


----------



## beginner1

Hey guys had my TX for a little while and have been crawling this thread for info, it's so massive though that I still have some questions.. Got a decent watercooling setup and have started to give the TX some OC, I've made a little ways with precision X without increasing the voltage, trying to figure out what a sensible voltage increase would be, or if I'm going to be too limited without flashing BIOS and should just go that route.. 1500mhz sounds pretty good







I'm not really new to this stuff, but it's been a while, little help would be great


----------



## spacin9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> hmm i wonder if the newest drivers are so focused on the 980ti that nvidia messed something up for the TX? I havent downloaded the latest drivers yet so i cant test for myself.


The minimums are not as good and it looks a little choppy. Maybe due to g-sync changes? I dunno. These drivers need to be fixed.









And DDU now for the roll-back to 352.86.

*edit* It's possible because I'm clocked up pretty high on the core, I see the difference a bit more. Another on air @ 1400 mhz boost might not notice it so much. YMMV.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Here is a nice and finally well done overview of 980Ti stacking up to TX and solid 980 (classified).
> 
> 
> 
> Jay did a good job of putting both TX and 980Ti on the same clock of 1400MHz thus really showcasing the real-world difference between these stock versions due to lower core/stream processor count. It's not a big drop, but its there. With custom PCBs I think the 980Ti could close it (if not fully), but it should not outperform the TX disregarding the silicon lottery portion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So if that were the case and custom PCB 980Ti would about catch up to TX, one will be looking at about $150-200 difference at most for 6gb lower VRAM for those extreme scenarios. Not great, not bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Both cards are awesome and as always - with top of the line you will pay premium for not a jawdropping gain - but you get the best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes sense. I still feel though that in ultra-demanding games you will not get 60FPS locked all the time if that's what you are going for with single TX and - further down the line it will be more apparent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Sure thing though - the second TX would be a bit of a waste since you couldn't take advantage of those higher frames
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . For 1440p @60Hz I think 980SLI would work the best since its about 10% more powerful then single TX with proper overclocking on your TX.
> This


I had a look at that utube vid review and yeah its a pretty consistent 8-11% lead oc vs oc 980 ti vs titan x both at 1400mhz , that confirms my feelings about the boost clocks been tweaked significantly higher on 980ti to compensate for some of that difference in the reviews. The boost advantage could be 100mhz at default levels really need a review somewhere to note what nv is doing in the drivers re this.

The performance diff is not earth shattering for games but for benches its a steep hill to climb , FS extreme was 10.6 % increase over 980ti in that vid.


----------



## Shawnb99

I ordered my Titan X on Friday, Sunday they release the 980 TI. I knew i should of waited but oh well I'll be happy with the Titan X. Just not happy with what I paid for it, will wait for a sale before i buy the 2nd.
Still glad to be a part of the club now.


----------



## jk80520

Thought I would report back on my ACX 2.0 installation. It performs just OK. Instead of running my fans at 83% for 70c on the reference cooler, I can run them at around 60% for 70c. It is much quieter per degree required to cool the GPU. However, if you turn the ACX 2.0 up to 80% fan speed, holy smokes is it loud It sounds louder than an SLI reference setup running at 80%, I'm not joking. IT. IS. LOUD. If I do run it at 80%, then it stays around 63c, so only a 10% difference in temps at the cost of your ear drums.

Idle temps are roughly the same at around 27-28c on the reference cooler v. 24-26c on the ACX 2.0. Noise seems quieter at idle, but really who gives a hoot about idle temps and sound?

I was able to get 1430mhz stable which I was never able to do with the reference cooler. With the reference cooler, I could not get above 1416mhz. I haven't seen how far I can go with the ACX 2.0 yet. My Heaven score was 1660 which is pretty damn good, though. I'm happy with it, and it's nice they include a back plate. However, all it has really done is making me want to go for a custom loop or just throw my 450D in the trash and pick up something quieter like an R5...

For completeness sake, I'm running at 1430mhz clock, 8000mhz mem,1.225v, 72.9% ASIC. I'm using the 425W SC BIOS, but only at 100% power target. Moving the slider to 121% just keeps the same voltage, regardless. Temps are 70c at 60% fan speed.


----------



## Manac0r

Hey thanks for taking the time and posting that trip report JK80520









Seems like while the ACX is definitely more pleasing on the eye - I'm not sure it outperforms the Artic IV - Which is a monstrosity of an after-cooler - even at 100% (2039RPM) the fan is silent and the card rarely breaks mid 60's. Even under heavy loads/OC, and I like to think the thermal padding and non conductive paste used to attach the massive heatsink at the bank, does help the VRM somewhat.

I do like the fact the ACX doesn't take up too much space making SLI possible?? and would be easier to resell as any non enthusiast looking at the TX in Arctiv IV would presume you are trying to sell them a cybernetic hedgehog.



Might grab the AIO where i can just pop the glass and kind of water cool. Can't wait to get a greenlight on the new build!










*By the way nice to have the thread back - thanks mods*









E: What temps and OC are people running using the EVGA AIO Hybrid cooler? TiA


----------



## TremF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> trolls....take a chill pill


This makes sense.

I generally max games out at 1440P but often had issues with my 780Ti even with v-sync on. With the Titan X on the same games, and the same monitor at higher fps without v-sync I am not having any issues. The games are perfectly smooth so I wonder if my issues were VRAM rather than my monitor refresh rate!

This guy was getting high VRAM usage at 1080P so my poor 3GB 780Ti didn't stand a chance because I don't turn stuff down unless it's poor FPS









If this is how games are now then more VRAM is definately not a waste and worth the extra expense for a smoother experience especially if only going for a single card setup.


----------



## 21CEzAR21

Hi,
I used MAXAIR bios on the KBOOST.
Max stable clock that I found is 1514.4MHz with 1.255V, reference cooler - Fan 100% - max temp 78C
Please tell me guys, this is not to much ??? I'm afraid for VRM
Can I play with that settings ????


----------



## Shawnb99

So how much of a benefit would I see with a 2nd Titan X on an Asus Swift.
144hz and 1440p do I really need the 2nd?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawnb99*
> 
> I ordered my Titan X on Friday, Sunday they release the 980 TI. I knew i should of waited but oh well I'll be happy with the Titan X. Just not happy with what I paid for it, will wait for a sale before i buy the 2nd.
> Still glad to be a part of the club now.


He there, welcome to the club!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawnb99*
> 
> So how much of a benefit would I see with a 2nd Titan X on an Asus Swift.
> 144hz and 1440p do I really need the 2nd?


For demanding games like Witcher 3, you'll need two TX cards to take advantage of the Asus Swift. But a lot of games could do with one TX.

I run 1440p 60Hz and run all games on max except AA on some, and it's pretty fluid.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

I would redo the ACX instal. I got way better temps on my ACX 980s. Granted this chip is bigger, but 20c higher twmps seems a bit much.


----------



## doogk

I havnt had any problems with the new driver, only played TW3 so far with it though, no more driver fails while in chrome either.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doogk*
> 
> I havnt had any problems with the new driver, only played TW3 so far with it though, no more driver fails while in chrome either.


Oh you'll get plenty of those. Was all good for me for about an hour before constant chrome crashing. Immediate rollback to 347.88.


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manac0r*
> 
> Hey thanks for taking the time and posting that trip report JK80520
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like while the ACX is definitely more pleasing on the eye - I'm not sure it outperforms the Artic IV - Which is a monstrosity of an after-cooler - even at 100% (2039RPM) the fan is silent and the card rarely breaks mid 60's. Even under heavy loads/OC, and I like to think the thermal padding and non conductive paste used to attach the massive heatsink at the bank, does help the VRM somewhat.
> 
> I do like the fact the ACX doesn't take up too much space making SLI possible?? and would be easier to resell as any non enthusiast looking at the TX in Arctiv IV would presume you are trying to sell them a cybernetic hedgehog.
> 
> 
> 
> Might grab the AIO where i can just pop the glass and kind of water cool. Can't wait to get a greenlight on the new build!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *By the way nice to have the thread back - thanks mods*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E: What temps and OC are people running using the EVGA AIO Hybrid cooler? TiA


AIO here. People ask about temps a lot, but they often forget that tons of other things matter immensely when it comes to your temps. It really depends on where you put the cooler (i.e. intake vs outtake), what your airflow is, whethere you put dust filters infront of it in or behind it (in case of outtake) and what fans you use and if you use push/pull or just one fan







. It might not sound like much, but each of those things made up to 8C difference for me.

Right now I have the radiator as bottom exhaust in push/pull configuration in my Define R5 to lower the noise. I'm using 2 Gentle Typhoon AP-14s running at max during the load (1450RMP). With my OC @1465Mhz & 7.7GHz I"m getting up to 58C in Witcher 3. Just to illustrate what I said earlier, if I put the bottom dust filter in, my temps go up 2-3C. Same when I was running it as front intake with custom build shroud around it which was 2-4C higher. This is an optimal set-up for me after hours upon hours of testing and re-testing.

When I was running a stock fan in pull configuration in the front in my Node 804, I got up to 58C if I opened the front of the case completely or 62C when it was closed.

So in the end, with heavy OC you should expect the temps between 50-65C with most setups and some further deviations with extreme setups.


----------



## bigodon

hi









i ordered my titan x last week, now all i have is patience and wait it arrives. I used to be on macs for 10 years and just got back building a new windows pc with this awesome card. This is a zotac reference with stock fan.. i plan to use with 3d vfx, rendering and of course: play some games! will be such a crime have a card like this and play anything!

I have to say the fact of 980 ti matches my card of choice causes some uncomfortable feelings from nvidia... specially speaking about how much this cost to me and how cheap the other card is. I felt a little fooled, i hope they give TX users some exclusive promos or free games.

Anyways i hope enjoy my card, and want some advises with oc:
1- what is the best and safe oc i can get with stock cooling? without increase voltage

2- flashing bios seems a bit scary for me, (what if flash fails, is possible recovery?) i only need to do that if i'm going with higher OC right? since my titan will not have any air or liquid watercooler solution in it, i guess this is not something i have to rely on right now.


----------



## doogk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Oh you'll get plenty of those. Was all good for me for about an hour before constant chrome crashing. Immediate rollback to 347.88.


With the newest driver? 353.06?


----------



## cyenz

353.06 crashing left and right with chrome.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doogk*
> 
> With the newest driver? 353.06?


Both of the recent two are doing this. Neither of the previous two before that do.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *araujomarcelo*
> 
> I mean like resetting any register of oc or over voltage or something so its still good for warranty


nothing is "non-volitile" regarding an OC on the card. Do flash back to the stock bios tho.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> hmm i wonder if the newest drivers are so focused on the 980ti that nvidia messed something up for the TX? I havent downloaded the latest drivers yet so i cant test for myself.


yeah - I dropped back to 350.12. seemed to be the best one for my set up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *21CEzAR21*
> 
> Hi,
> I used MAXAIR bios on the KBOOST.
> Max stable clock that I found is 1514.4MHz with 1.255V, reference cooler - Fan 100% - *max temp 78C*
> Please tell me guys, this is not to much ??? I'm afraid for VRM
> Can I play with that settings ????


Honestly, with a core running near 80C, VRM and memory IC temps would higher... and outside my comfort zone.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigodon*
> 
> hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i ordered my titan x last week, now all i have is patience and wait it arrives. I used to be on macs for 10 years and just got back building a new windows pc with this awesome card. This is a zotac reference with stock fan.. i plan to use with 3d vfx, rendering and of course: play some games! will be such a crime have a card like this and play anything!
> 
> I have to say the fact of 980 ti matches my card of choice causes some uncomfortable feelings from nvidia... specially speaking about how much this cost to me and how cheap the other card is. I felt a little fooled, i hope they give TX users some exclusive promos or free games.
> 
> Anyways i hope enjoy my card, and want some advises with oc:
> 1- what is the best and safe oc i can get with stock cooling? without increase voltage
> 
> 2- flashing bios seems a bit scary for me, *(what if flash fails, is possible recovery*?) i only need to do that if i'm going with higher OC right? since my titan will not have any air or liquid watercooler solution in it, i guess this is not something i have to rely on right now.


to recover a borked flash (extremely rare - haven't heard of one at all lately) you need another nvidia card (any) to boot with, or a platform with on-board graphics to rescue a bad bios on a card.


----------



## bfedorov11

I don't have issues with the latest. TW3 and GTA5 play great.

Take that back.. got to one part in TW3 and kept getting crashes.. went back to 352.86 and it was fine.


----------



## steveTA1983

Ive had zero issues running the newest drivers on 8.1 x64. I actually got a very slight performance boost in some areas. Guess its all system dependant


----------



## unreality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawnb99*
> 
> So how much of a benefit would I see with a 2nd Titan X on an Asus Swift.
> 144hz and 1440p do I really need the 2nd?


I had a second TX and solt it after like 3 hours of testing again. The Pros of 2 Tx are much lower than the cons.

1. For 1440p 1 Tx is juicy enough.
2. If you want to use DSR you cant use it in SLI with Gsync (you have to disable one card to use it...)
3. Even if you dont hit 144 fps, you dont notice it as much since you have Gsync.
4. Microstutters and higher energy bill.
5. On air 2x TX just get too hot!

Also i wanna add, that i finally completed my first Custom loop! After one week of sanity breakdowns (my TX was two times under water.. literally) everything is finally working great.
And the difference!!!

Before with 70%Fan @ 1430 MHz (loud) -> 78°C
After noiseless @ 1500 MHz -> 36°C

loop consists of
Aquacomputer Aqualis -> Aquastream XT -> Heatkiller IV -> Aquacomputer kyrographics -> Alphacool Nexxxos MONSTA 480 push+pull

Its great what a difference this thing makes







back to some more testing now!


----------



## ssgwright

running new drivers, no issues here...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> I had a second TX and solt it after like 3 hours of testing again. The Pros of 2 Tx are much lower than the cons.
> 
> 1. For 1440p 1 Tx is juicy enough.
> 2. If you want to use DSR you cant use it in SLI with Gsync (you have to disable one card to use it...)
> 3. Even if you dont hit 144 fps, you dont notice it as much since you have Gsync.
> 4. Microstutters and higher energy bill.
> 5. On air 2x TX just get too hot!
> 
> Also i wanna add, that i finally completed my first Custom loop! After one week of sanity breakdowns (my TX was two times under water.. literally) everything is finally working great.
> And the difference!!!
> 
> Before with 70%Fan @ 1430 MHz (loud) -> 78°C
> After noiseless @ 1500 MHz -> 36°C
> 
> loop consists of
> *Aquacomputer Aqualis -> Aquastream XT* -> Heatkiller IV -> Aquacomputer kyrographics -> Alphacool Nexxxos MONSTA 480 push+pull
> 
> Its great what a difference this thing makes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back to some more testing now!


great components. AC makes some of the best WC gear available.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craftyhack*
> 
> I can vouch for 3440x1440, awesome experience, and even with my only one TX, I can still drive most new games with all maxed settings and hit the 60Hz refresh rate limit of my current monitor (not including the heavy hitter ultra grass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). That predator x34 is on my for sure list as soon as it is available, it is perfect with the additional G-Sync (it is confirmed 75Hz, but with G-Sync I have read that >60Hz is fine for most, and I am coming from 60Hz panel myself anyway). I am also looking forward to the curve, as I sit rather close to my monitor I think that the curve will actually be a useful feature.
> 
> An additional bonus for the X34... it includes an HDMI input as well, quite rare for a monitor maker to add an additional scalar so that a G-Sync monitor can support more than the one DP port, although I am not sure if this is what Acer did, or if an upcoming version of NVidia's scalar includes an HDMI port as well as the standard DP port. HDMI won't support G-Sync (I don't think), but if you have more than one PC using the same display (like me, gaming PC, and NAS/work server) this is a pretty awesome feature.
> 
> See the I/O on the back here:


There is no additional scaler. It has been already said that they are using a new G-sync v2 module that supports 1 DP port and 1 additional HDMI port. It looks like also the new ROG swift with the IPS panel will use the same scaler and the 34'' curved ROG as well.


----------



## shadow85

Is there a 980 Ti thread like this one? I cant seem to find any so I'll ask here, when will the EVGA 980 Ti hybrid be available?


----------



## unreality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Thanks mods for cleaning up the thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now back to our regularly scheduled programming...
> 
> To kick things back off again, here is a new BIOS for the water cooled folk, based on the EVGA HC BIOS.
> 
> - 450W TDP
> - 1.281v (limited to 1.274)
> - Recommended for water cooled or EVGA Titan-X hybrid users only
> 
> GM200HC-WC-450.zip 150k .zip file


So its just added TDP and Voltage but no Coreclock?

Id really like a bios with Boost disabled 1500MHz @ 1.27 and 350W TDP minimum. I dont wanna use AB or PX everytime i restart my PC.


----------



## romanlegion13th

guys any one use the new drivers the Witcher 3 game ready drivers kept crashing on Desktop, so im still on GTA5 350.12


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> guys any one use the new drivers the Witcher 3 game ready drivers kept crashing on Desktop, so im still on GTA5 350.12


I found Quadro 348.17 WHQL to work best so far with the titan x

download
http://us.download.nvidia.com/Windows/Quadro_Certified/348.17/348.17-quadro-grid-desktop-notebook-win8-win7-64bit-international-whql.exe

inf modded
http://www63.zippyshare.com/v/PHTuAgI1/file.html

Remember to turn of Driver signature verification if you use windows 8/8,1 before installing these drivers.

http://www.howtogeek.com/167723/how-to-disable-driver-signature-verification-on-64-bit-windows-8.1-so-that-you-can-install-unsigned-drivers/


----------



## John Shepard

Any Artic Accelerro 4 installation videos? on a titan x if possible

How difficult is it to install?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> So its just added TDP and Voltage but no Coreclock?
> 
> Id really like a bios with Boost disabled 1500MHz @ 1.27 and 350W TDP minimum. I dont wanna use AB or PX everytime i restart my PC.


You need to dial in your own core clock, mem clock and adjust the TDP slider, then save to a profile in AB or PX. Default boot-up core clock is not really important here. Everybody's max OC is going to be different.

Keep in mind that once you dial in your settings with AB or PX, you don't have to leave it loaded unless you're using a custom fan profile. You can close it.


----------



## Manac0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John Shepard*
> 
> Any Artic Accelerro 4 installation videos? on a titan x if possible
> 
> How difficult is it to install?






This is the one I used when prepping for my TX installation. The fundamentals are the same.

You might want to order some small copper heat sinks for the Vrm which can be added to the front of the board before installing the fan for better VRM temps and Oc'ing.

The process can be a little hairy depending on your experience - but in all honesty it's probably nerves that are the biggest obstacle as installation is pretty straight forward.

Watch a few vids. Get well prepped and make sure you have everything at hand before you start (micro fiber cloth, Alcohol for cleaning - not drinking







) and take it nice and slow.

While the Artic IV comes with pre-prepped paste - you might want to clear it and add your own (don't forget to check you spread).

IF you do purchase it, send your proof of purchase to Arctic and ask for spare components (thermal pads, protective film, screws) and they are happy to oblige that way you can really cover those mem chips - and if you make a mistake you get a redo with the protective film.


----------



## John Shepard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manac0r*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the one I used when prepping for my TX installation. The fundamentals are the same.
> 
> You might want to order some small copper heat sinks for the Vrm which can be added to the front of the board before installing the fan for better VRM temps and Oc'ing.
> 
> The process can be a little hairy depending on your experience - but in all honesty it's probably nerves that are the biggest obstacle as installation is pretty straight forward.
> 
> Watch a few vids. Get well prepped and make sure you have everything at hand before you start (micro fiber cloth, Alcohol for cleaning - not drinking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and take it nice and slow.
> 
> While the Artic IV comes with pre-prepped paste - you might want to clear it and add your own (don't forget to check you spread).
> 
> IF you do purchase it, send your proof of purchase to Arctic and ask for spare components (thermal pads, protective film, screws) and they are happy to oblige that way you can really cover those mem chips - and if you make a mistake you get a redo with the protective film.


Thanks for the response.I still haven't decided what to get.
I might go for an AIO set.

i can't find the hybrid cooler anywhere so it has to be something else


----------



## mandingo

New driver crashed GTA v once and BFH 3x


----------



## fliggopolis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jk80520*
> 
> Thought I would report back on my ACX 2.0 installation. It performs just OK. Instead of running my fans at 83% for 70c on the reference cooler, I can run them at around 60% for 70c. It is much quieter per degree required to cool the GPU. However, if you turn the ACX 2.0 up to 80% fan speed, holy smokes is it loud It sounds louder than an SLI reference setup running at 80%, I'm not joking. IT. IS. LOUD. If I do run it at 80%, then it stays around 63c, so only a 10% difference in temps at the cost of your ear drums.
> 
> Idle temps are roughly the same at around 27-28c on the reference cooler v. 24-26c on the ACX 2.0. Noise seems quieter at idle, but really who gives a hoot about idle temps and sound?
> 
> I was able to get 1430mhz stable which I was never able to do with the reference cooler. With the reference cooler, I could not get above 1416mhz. I haven't seen how far I can go with the ACX 2.0 yet. My Heaven score was 1660 which is pretty damn good, though. I'm happy with it, and it's nice they include a back plate. However, all it has really done is making me want to go for a custom loop or just throw my 450D in the trash and pick up something quieter like an R5...
> 
> For completeness sake, I'm running at 1430mhz clock, 8000mhz mem,1.225v, 72.9% ASIC. I'm using the 425W SC BIOS, but only at 100% power target. Moving the slider to 121% just keeps the same voltage, regardless. Temps are 70c at 60% fan speed.


Really appreciate the feedback! That's the most complete review I've seen on the cooler because I've been debating between ACX and the hybrid. I was really wanting to like the ACX because I think it looks nice, but I think you just sold me on the hybrid.


----------



## Shawnb99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manac0r*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the one I used when prepping for my TX installation. The fundamentals are the same.
> 
> You might want to order some small copper heat sinks for the Vrm which can be added to the front of the board before installing the fan for better VRM temps and Oc'ing.
> 
> The process can be a little hairy depending on your experience - but in all honesty it's probably nerves that are the biggest obstacle as installation is pretty straight forward.
> 
> Watch a few vids. Get well prepped and make sure you have everything at hand before you start (micro fiber cloth, Alcohol for cleaning - not drinking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and take it nice and slow.
> 
> While the Artic IV comes with pre-prepped paste - you might want to clear it and add your own (don't forget to check you spread).
> 
> IF you do purchase it, send your proof of purchase to Arctic and ask for spare components (thermal pads, protective film, screws) and they are happy to oblige that way you can really cover those mem chips - and if you make a mistake you get a redo with the protective film.


Damn that's a big ass cooler. That thing is massive, is it even possible to run more then 2 cards with that. Makes me very thankful I'll be staying stock till I get a custom loop.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawnb99*
> 
> Damn that's a big ass cooler. That thing is massive, is it even possible to run more then 2 cards with that. Makes me very thankful I'll be staying stock till I get a custom loop.


It's basically a 4 slot cooler. I've never seen anyone use it in SLi.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Yeah that's gigantic, lol.

I'm harping but, seriously consider a custom loop if you're considering after market.


----------



## Manac0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> It's basically a 4 slot cooler. I've never seen anyone use it in SLi.


It is a beast, you can SLI but I think you need the Arctic III (no back heatsink) but I still have access to my first two slots (I keep this in the third to run x16) and for better air flow.

Seriously gentlemen, I've come to peace with it. This will keep me going for a year - then I will transfer the TX to my M-ITX and that will be my portable system aka The Lugga ( minus this cooler of course







). While I start planning a whole new build for Pascal and Skylake.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manac0r*
> 
> It is a beast, you can SLI but I think you need the Arctic III (no back heatsink) but I still have access to my first two slots (I keep this in the third to run x16) and for better air flow.
> 
> Seriously gentlemen, I've come to peace with it. This will keep me going for a year - then I will transfer the TX to my M-ITX and that will be my portable system aka The Lugga ( minus this cooler of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). While I start planning a whole new build for Pascal and Skylake.


I think it's fine for a single card setup, and performs quite well. I wasn't trying to bash it, other than to say it's HUGE.


----------



## Manac0r

All good









I think I was just thinking out loud - trying to stop myself from pulling the trigger on several components in my basket... must resist!

Also another fine job on Maxair 2 - pushed my OC when i thought I had hit the ceiling!


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manac0r*
> 
> All good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I was just thinking out loud - trying to stop myself from pulling the trigger on several components in my basket... must resist!
> 
> *Also another fine job on Maxair 2 - pushed my OC when i thought I had hit the ceiling!*


Nice! Just a hair more +vcore on that one.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Thanks mods for cleaning up the thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now back to our regularly scheduled programming...
> 
> To kick things back off again, here is a new BIOS for the water cooled folk, based on the EVGA HC BIOS.
> 
> - 450W TDP
> - 1.281v (limited to 1.274)
> - Recommended for water cooled or EVGA Titan-X hybrid users only
> 
> GM200HC-WC-450.zip 150k .zip file


What is better/ different with this version, compared to other modded bioses?


----------



## SynchroSCP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manac0r*
> 
> It is a beast, you can SLI but I think you need the Arctic III (no back heatsink) but I still have access to my first two slots (I keep this in the third to run x16) and for better air flow.
> 
> Seriously gentlemen, I've come to peace with it. This will keep me going for a year - then I will transfer the TX to my M-ITX and that will be my portable system aka The Lugga ( minus this cooler of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). While I start planning a whole new build for Pascal and Skylake.


The results are impressive but can get similar or better from the hybrid cooler. Saw someone that got a Tx block off ebay and used a Swiftech H240x for a custom gpu only loop, not a bad idea and not that much more than the hybrid really for a more robust cooling solution.


----------



## Shawnb99

How much cooling does one of these need for water? Am thinking low RPM fans, 800 RPM at most for quiet. What size rad should i be looking at for a normal loop?
I'll end up going completely overkill of course but it helps to get a starting point. Got a Caselab M8 so lots of options, already thinking dual 360's up top, another 2 in a pedestal on the bottom, should be more then enough for 2 Titan X's and the CPU. I'm really looking forward getting back into water cooling, and dreading the costs at the same time.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawnb99*
> 
> How much cooling does one of these need for water? Am thinking low RPM fans, 800 RPM at most for quiet. What size rad should i be looking at for a normal loop?
> I'll end up going completely overkill of course but it helps to get a starting point. Got a Caselab M8 so lots of options, already thinking dual 360's up top, another 2 in a pedestal on the bottom, should be more then enough for 2 Titan X's and the CPU. I'm really looking forward getting back into water cooling, and dreading the costs at the same time.


Throw in two pumps and I'd say you're very easily beyond "overkill" hehe.

Great loop tho! I wish I could cram more into a Phantom 820.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *21CEzAR21*
> 
> Hi,
> I used MAXAIR bios on the KBOOST.
> Max stable clock that I found is 1514.4MHz with 1.255V, reference cooler - Fan 100% - max temp 78C
> Please tell me guys, this is not to much ??? I'm afraid for VRM
> Can I play with that settings ????


Honestly in my opinion, I would hold off on using bios's with increased voltages. Unless you spring for the Hybrid system from EVGA, the ACX 2.0, or some other cooler I would just flash a "stock" bios back on the card but with increased power target to eliminate all throttling. 1.237v is enough on air imo, with an improved power target.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawnb99*
> 
> So how much of a benefit would I see with a 2nd Titan X on an Asus Swift.
> 144hz and 1440p do I really need the 2nd?


If you ask me, from what I'm seeing 1 Titan X is, to steal this from the new MSI boards, "Godlike". I will admit in the Witcher 3 I get about 55+ fps with everything on, and 60+ in GTAV (maxed out minus high AA and stuff) so SLI may be benefical there, but 1 card is certasinly plenty for 1440p (I have the Swift also). Plus, you have GSYNC to help with those lower frame rates







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Thanks mods for cleaning up the thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now back to our regularly scheduled programming...
> 
> To kick things back off again, here is a new BIOS for the water cooled folk, based on the EVGA HC BIOS.
> 
> - 450W TDP
> - 1.281v (limited to 1.274)
> - Recommended for water cooled or EVGA Titan-X hybrid users only
> 
> GM200HC-WC-450.zip 150k .zip file


Mmmm, cool







. Going to test this out when I'm done painting my bro's room!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawnb99*
> 
> How much cooling does one of these need for water? Am thinking low RPM fans, 800 RPM at most for quiet. What size rad should i be looking at for a normal loop?
> I'll end up going completely overkill of course but it helps to get a starting point. Got a Caselab M8 so lots of options, already thinking dual 360's up top, another 2 in a pedestal on the bottom, should be more then enough for 2 Titan X's and the CPU. I'm really looking forward getting back into water cooling, and dreading the costs at the same time.


Depending on your ambient temps those rads should be plenty and same with the fans. I tend to run the pump/fans at max speed because my room is typically 27C or warmer now and I only have 2 240mm EK PE rads to cool off the Titan X, 4790k and the memory. In some ways I do wish I could hook up my MO-RA 1080 rad to my main system, but I don't have room for it on my desk







.

Oh yeah also, the 980ti really rustled some jimmies and really brought out the Titan hate, more-so than the original Titan did. I wish people would be nicer to one another, but I expect nothing less from humanity being this convoluted.


----------



## BigMack70

Just finished my stability/benchmark testing after making the upgrade from Z68 to X99. I can now say for certain that at 4k, an overclocked Sandy Bridge CPU is perfectly fine for two Titan X cards in SLI.









Obviously 3DMark scores are higher on X99, but for gaming, the improvements are minor. There are some improvements but they are for the most part small. The only substantial framerate improvement I have found so far is the second level of Crysis 3 with all the grass - that level is very heavy on CPU and my framerate increased from about 50-55 to 70-75. Outside of that, there are a few minor differences in smoothness but not really in framerate.

Also, is there any way to prevent all throttling on your GPUs? My temps stay around 50C or below under sustained load now that I got push/pull onto my EVGA AIO coolers, but I still get occasional brief throttling down from 1450 to 1410 or 1420. Doesn't necessarily appear to be power related, either - even when power is around 105% it will happen sometimes. I'm assuming GPU Boost is just finnicky like that?


----------



## SteezyTN

Please don't hate on me guys. After spending nearly two grand on GPU's that were unnecessary for my needs, I'm in the process of returning both TX's. One TX was perfect for 1440p, but once I saw the price on the Ti, it was calling my name. I planned on returning just one, but since I didn't want to take a loss on the waterblock I bought, I'll be picking up 2 Ti's. I've taken one Tx out of my loop, but i still have about 3-5 days before the company sends me the postage to ship it back the other (I ordered at different times). So till then, I'm still a TX member


----------



## mistax

So excited my hybrid and xb270hu comes in today. Get to play around with 2 Titan x this week and compare the acer to the swift before I return. I like the bezel on the swift tho, but couldn't stand the viewing angles when I have it right next to my crossover


----------



## gavros777

How the noise of the acx 2.0 compare to the noise of the accelero iv at 100%?
I currently have the accelero iv and is super quite even at 100%. I recently bought the acx 2.0 too as i can't use 2 accelero iv in sli.
On another thought is the accelero iii compatible with the titan x?
I read some heatsinks might not fit in some areas and will have to cut them with a drill or something, is that true?

By the way will asus zotac or gigabyte release any triple fan coolers for titan x?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> What is better/ different with this version, compared to other modded bioses?


The base BIOS is the EVGA Hydro Copper, which is not really different. 450 instead of 425 TDP, and voltage maxed at 1.281v for watercoolers.

If you're on air cooling, don't use this one.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Depending on your ambient temps those rads should be plenty and same with the fans. I tend to run the pump/fans at max speed because my room is typically 27C or warmer now and I only have 2 240mm EK PE rads to cool off the Titan X, 4790k and the memory. In some ways I do wish I could hook up my MO-RA 1080 rad to my main system, but I don't have room for it on my desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I just built my first custom loop for this Titan X. Mo-RA3 1080 is the way I went and it is truly amazing. Cooling a 4790k @4.8GHz and the Titan X on the Maxair bios @ 1550Mhz. I don't think I'll have a problem adding another TX here in the next month or two with that rad.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> I just built my first custom loop for this Titan X. Mo-RA3 1080 is the way I went and it is truly amazing. Cooling a 4790k @4.8GHz and the Titan X on the Maxair bios @ 1550Mhz. I don't think I'll have a problem adding another TX here in the next month or two with that rad.


That thing could probably cool *4* T-X cards easily.


----------



## PinzaC55

I was running one 360 rad and a Phobya 200 rad for my CPU and 2 x GTX 690s but now I have one Titan X and the rads are more than enough IMHO. Only one Phobya 220 pump as well.


----------



## V3teran

Why was the Cyclops Bios 1.31v taken from the front page?
Im using that bios and have been since day 1, is there something im missing?
Did someones card blow up with it?
Ive had no problems with it whatsoever.....


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Please don't hate on me guys. After spending nearly two grand on GPU's that were unnecessary for my needs, I'm in the process of returning both TX's. One TX was perfect for 1440p, but once I saw the price on the Ti, it was calling my name. I planned on returning just one, but since I didn't want to take a loss on the waterblock I bought, I'll be picking up 2 Ti's. I've taken one Tx out of my loop, but i still have about 3-5 days before the company sends me the postage to ship it back the other (I ordered at different times). So till then, I'm still a TX member


It's understandable. $2,000 + for GPU's is more than a lot of people put into their whole system. Let us know how the Ti works out.


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> That thing could probably cool *4* T-X cards easily.


I can actually attest to that. Have 3 titan x's and an oced 5960x on a mora3. Temps are more than adequate.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> Why was the Cyclops Bios 1.31v taken from the front page?
> Im using that bios and have been since day 1, is there something im missing?
> *Did someones card blow up with it*?


not that I've heard. It a fine bios... but applied voltage is capped at 1.274V (gpuZ).
from online files.

TitanX-1.312V.zip 221k .zip file


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> I can actually attest to that. Have 3 titan x's and an oced 5960x on a mora3. Temps are more than adequate.


That is good to know. Makes me even happier with my purchase in knowing that it should last me quite a while.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> It's understandable. $2,000 + for GPU's is more than a lot of people put into their whole system. Let us know how the Ti works out.


Don't get me wrong. I was perfectly okay with spending it. But once I found out the Ti had near identical gaming results and cost $350 less, I had to. I packaged one TX to get ready to ship it back, so I'm still a TX member for now. I don't have to ship the other one back for about 5 more days. I do love them though.


----------



## mistax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Don't get me wrong. I was perfectly okay with spending it. But once I found out the Ti had near identical gaming results and cost $350 less, I had to. I packaged one TX to get ready to ship it back, so I'm still a TX member for now. I don't have to ship the other one back for about 5 more days. I do love them though.


yeah i was in kinda same boat, since i got my 1 titan X for 1440p/single card gaming and the 980 ti provide almost similar gaming performance for less.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Sticking with my Titan X for 1440P gaming, I could return it but I like the peace of mind of 12GB of VRAM. Can't wait for Fallout 4 to come out, texture mods could push that VRAM


----------



## Lonestar166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> Sticking with my Titan X for 1440P gaming, I could return it but I like the peace of mind of 12GB of VRAM. Can't wait for Fallout 4 to come out, texture mods could push that VRAM


Same here, I'm keeping mine as well. I knew the price and specs of the 980ti before I bought my TX cards. I knew what I wanted.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> yeah i was in kinda same boat, since i got my 1 titan X for 1440p/single card gaming and the 980 ti provide almost similar gaming performance for less.


If you're still within the return period, I say return it. If not, keep the TX. I was close to keeping both TXs, but two was complete overkill for 1440p 60hz. That was like an instant $1000 down the drain and pure epen. If I was upgrading to 4k, I would've possibly kept them too, but I really don't see myself upgrading to 4k now.

But overall, my main reason for returning both was because i already returned the first. That means that I would have an extra waterblock that I don't want to lose money on by selling. Now I can get two Ti's, and use both waterblocks. I'm going to miss the TX's when they are gone. But my wallet will love me.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> Sticking with my Titan X for 1440P gaming, I could return it but I like the peace of mind of 12GB of VRAM. Can't wait for Fallout 4 to come out, texture mods could push that VRAM


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lonestar166*
> 
> Same here, I'm keeping mine as well. I knew the price and specs of the 980ti before I bought my TX cards. I knew what I wanted.


Same for me as well. I've been over 6GB in a couple of games already. Just need to get me one more and I'll be set!


----------



## pompss

gtx 980 ti its here


----------



## TremF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> Same for me as well. I've been over 6GB in a couple of games already. Just need to get me one more and I'll be set!


I've just been playing Shadow of Mordor at 150% resolution so 4k downscaled to 1440P and the vram usage went to 7062MB if that makes you feel any better









I know which card I prefer to own


----------



## TremF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> gtx 980 ti its here


That's a funny looking Titan X? Either that or it doesn't belong in here


----------



## Swolern

Hey hey that blaspheme around here! Haha. Let see how she compares. Max OC vs TX max OC. No modded bioses on the Ti yet though. I'm waiting for the Classy or Strix myself.


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Hey hey that blaspheme around here! Haha. Let see how she compares. Max OC vs TX max OC. No modded bioses on the Ti yet though. I'm waiting for the Classy or Strix myself.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TremF*
> 
> That's a funny looking Titan X? Either that or it doesn't belong in here


I know guys i have a titan x under water and i just got a confirmation that the ek titan x block its compatible with the gtx 980 Ti so i will test the gtx 980 TI on air vs the titan x on water.









I will do some test later tonite and see how good the card overclocks.
i dont have the time to open a owner club for gtx 980 ti so in the meantime i will post here some results sorry if someone get mad









I love the titan x but since i play at 1440p i dont need the 12 gb ram.I can buy two gtx 980 ti and finally test my acer ips 144hz monitor.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> Same for me as well. I've been over 6GB in a couple of games already. Just need to get me one more and I'll be set!


I don't know much about the VRAM and how allocation goes, but when I owned the 3GB 780 and upgraded to the 6Gb 780''s, it showed a lot more VRAM usage than the 3Gb model did. If worse comes to worse, I can take off AA or something. GTA at 4K and ultra ultra ultra preset up the ying yang were hitting 7000mb. I think 6Gb should be enough.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> I know guys i have a titan x under water and i just got a confirmation that the ek titan x block its compatible with the gtx 980 Ti so i will test the gtx 980 TI on air vs the titan x on water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will do some test later tonite and see how good the card overclocks.
> i dont have the time to open a owner club for gtx 980 ti so in the meantime i will post here some results sorry if someone get mad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the titan x but since i play at 1440p i dont need the 12 gb ram.I can buy two gtx 980 ti and finally test my acer ips 144hz monitor.


Be interesting to see some benchmarks using DSR. Shadow of Mordor, GTA V, Metro Last Light.


----------



## TremF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> I know guys i have a titan x under water and i just got a confirmation that the ek titan x block its compatible with the gtx 980 Ti so i will test the gtx 980 TI on air vs the titan x on water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will do some test later tonite and see how good the card overclocks.
> i dont have the time to open a owner club for gtx 980 ti so in the meantime i will post here some results sorry if someone get mad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the titan x but since i play at 1440p i dont need the 12 gb ram.I can buy two gtx 980 ti and finally test my acer ips 144hz monitor.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> Be interesting to see some benchmarks using DSR. Shadow of Mordor, GTA V, Metro Last Light.


But we could still see them if they were posted in the main Nvidia part of the forum so the world and his dog doesn't come in here with their opinions again. It's one thing going looking for benchmark comparisons but another having your nose rubbed in them in your owners club - even if they are favorable to your card.

Sorry to put a downer on your parade but this is the Titan X owners club and I'd rather not have the 980 Ti move in thanks.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I don't know much about the VRAM and how allocation goes, but when I owned the 3GB 780 and upgraded to the 6Gb 780''s, it showed a lot more VRAM usage than the 3Gb model did. If worse comes to worse, I can take off AA or something. GTA at 4K and ultra ultra ultra preset up the ying yang were hitting 7000mb. I think 6Gb should be enough.


That is correct, some games will use as much vram as possible, even if not necessary. That's why it's funny when these guys play these videos about massive vram requirements when it's only allocation. Only way to tell if a game requires a specific amount of vram is when you use a specific Gpu and see system ram switching / stuttering. Sorry to say that 6gb will be good for just about anything up to 4K, 5K you may start to see some limitations. There may be those rare occurrences if your trying to push 4K with something crazy like 8xMSAA.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> I know guys i have a titan x under water and i just got a confirmation that the ek titan x block its compatible with the gtx 980 Ti so i will test the gtx 980 TI on air vs the titan x on water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will do some test later tonite and see how good the card overclocks.
> i dont have the time to open a owner club for gtx 980 ti so in the meantime i will post here some results sorry if someone get mad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the titan x but since i play at 1440p i dont need the 12 gb ram.I can buy two gtx 980 ti and finally test my acer ips 144hz monitor.












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I don't know much about the VRAM and how allocation goes, but when I owned the 3GB 780 and upgraded to the 6Gb 780''s, it showed a lot more VRAM usage than the 3Gb model did. If worse comes to worse, I can take off AA or something. GTA at 4K and ultra ultra ultra preset up the ying yang were hitting 7000mb. I think 6Gb should be enough.


lol - return your cards and move on.







what? RMA remorse? It will happen.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> That is correct, some games will use as much vram as possible, even if not necessary. That's why it's funny when these guys play these videos about massive vram requirements when it's only allocation. *Only way to tell if a game requires a specific amount of vram is when you use a specific Gpu and see system ram switching* / stuttering. Sorry to say that 6gb will be good for just about anything up to 4K, 5K you may start to see some limitations. There may be those rare occurrences if your trying to push 4K with something crazy like 8xMSAA.


or page file activity.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> That is correct, some games will use as much vram as possible, even if not necessary. That's why it's funny when these guys play these videos about massive vram requirements when it's only allocation. Only way to tell if a game requires a specific amount of vram is when you use a specific Gpu and see system ram switching / stuttering. Sorry to say that 6gb will be good for just about anything up to 4K, 5K you may start to see some limitations. There may be those rare occurrences if your trying to push 4K with something crazy like 8xMSAA.


Eh, people said my 780 Ti's and their 3GB of VRAM would be good for years. It wasn't. So I would rather not take the chance of running into that sort of limitation again. Peace of mind maybe.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - return your cards and move on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what? RMA remorse? It will happen.


i still have a few days with one card







if moment wasn't an issue (not that it is), I'd stick with the two TX's. I will miss them greatly. But when I'm given the change to pocket $600 bucks, damn right I'll take it haha. I can put that money toward a CL SMA8. But yeah, you can say RMA remorse, because I had trouble sleeping last night over it haha.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> i still have a few days with one card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if moment wasn't an issue (not that it is), I'd stick with the two TX's. I will miss them greatly. But when I'm given the change to pocket $600 bucks, damn right I'll take it haha. I can put that money toward a CL SMA8. But yeah, you can say RMA remorse, because *I had trouble sleeping last night over it* haha.


I hope you kid... so no worries, any maxwell current card is gonna do right.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> That is correct, some games will use as much vram as possible, even if not necessary. That's why it's funny when these guys play these videos about massive vram requirements when it's only allocation. Only way to tell if a game requires a specific amount of vram is when you use a specific Gpu and see system ram switching / stuttering. Sorry to say that 6gb will be good for just about anything up to 4K, 5K you may start to see some limitations. There may be those rare occurrences if your trying to push 4K with something crazy like 8xMSAA.


I doubt 5k will be fine with 6gb .. see Baashas chart below (post 87) .. only 7 out of 15 games used below 6gb in that res so under half would be ok - without lowering settings.

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1863929&page=5

4k with 6g already a bit limiting according to the hardocp review of the 980 ti in GTA V.

" it seems like the 6GB provided by the GTX 980 Ti was enough to handle each of these games with the exception of possibly GTA V. "

They reviewed only 3 games at 4k so not a huge sample set either.

If the video card caches the texture and its needed its going to be much faster than going across PCI 3.0 so if its allocated / cached then its been used at some point and may get used again , when it does its going to have faster access. Will it cause a hitch ? maybe , maybe not. Either way the TX will have no impact on its frame rate over 6gb whereas the 980 ti will. Its going to be case specific / game specific etc. But to say 6gb is all that's needed for 4k and 5k is like saying 3gb is all thats needed for 1440p .. you can get by in some games etc but your going to be affected in some games for sure.

I've hit the 4gb boundaries with the 980s in 4k and it was painfull ... medium textures had to be used in dying light and stutterfest in SOM with hi res texture pack etc . So yeah never again if i can help it.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> Eh, people said my 780 Ti's and their 3GB of VRAM would be good for years. It wasn't. So I would rather not take the chance of running into that sort of limitation again. Peace of mind maybe.


Nothing at all wrong with having too much vram, the more the merrier, I have a Titan also lol. Like I said it is possible to find those rare occurrences.

The reason why we saw these large shifts in vram requirements and why 3 GB cards got outdated so fast is due to the new consoles and their hardware. Unfortunately consoles rule a majority of what we get on PC. I don't believe we will see the next large vram requirement shift until the next set of consuls release in 3 to 4 years.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Nothing at all wrong with having too much vram, the more the merrier, I have a Titan also lol. Like I said it is possible to find those rare occurrences.
> 
> The reason why we saw these large shifts in vram requirements and why 3 GB cards got outdated so fast is due to the new consoles and their hardware. Unfortunately consoles rule a majority of what we get on PC. I don't believe we will see the next large vram requirement shift until the next set of consuls release in 3 to 4 years.


4k monitors popped up too , and DSR and high detail texture packs. It won't suprise me to see 8gb + required for hi res texture packs within the next 6 months.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> Eh, people said my 780 Ti's and their 3GB of VRAM would be good for years. It wasn't. So I would rather not take the chance of running into that sort of limitation again. Peace of mind maybe.


Yeah i'm with you on this one, peace of mind . I payed the premium now i don't have to worry about my vram usage and i get 8-11 % better performance clock for clock over the 980 ti. I'm happy with those pros and cons.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craftyhack*
> 
> I can vouch for 3440x1440, awesome experience, and even with my only one TX, I can still drive most new games with all maxed settings and hit the 60Hz refresh rate limit of my current monitor (not including the heavy hitter ultra grass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). That predator x34 is on my for sure list as soon as it is available, it is perfect with the additional G-Sync (it is confirmed 75Hz, but with G-Sync I have read that >60Hz is fine for most, and I am coming from 60Hz panel myself anyway). I am also looking forward to the curve, as I sit rather close to my monitor I think that the curve will actually be a useful feature.
> 
> An additional bonus for the X34... it includes an HDMI input as well, quite rare for a monitor maker to add an additional scalar so that a G-Sync monitor can support more than the one DP port, although I am not sure if this is what Acer did, or if an upcoming version of NVidia's scalar includes an HDMI port as well as the standard DP port. HDMI won't support G-Sync (I don't think), but if you have more than one PC using the same display (like me, gaming PC, and NAS/work server) this is a pretty awesome feature.
> 
> See the I/O on the back here:


huh, interesting. I wonder if that extra HDMI is hurting the max refresh rate though? I'm not too knowledgeable on how those kind of things work but adding on the extra HDMI may be part of why it's limited to 75hz; as it does seem pretty odd that they couldn't get a litlte higer considering 3440 x 1440 isn't "too" much higher than 2560 x 1440 as far as bandwidth goes; so increasing the horizontal pixels by ~25% shouldn't really decrease the refresh rate by 50% (half of 144hz is 77hz; so 75hz is effectively ~half of 144. So you would assume driving 25% more horizontal pixels would only lower refresh rate to 110hz theoretically)

I do like that it'll have HDMI though, as i was kind of pissed at not being able to play bloodborne on my ROG Swift just for kicks, mainly since it's already enough of a downgrade going from PC gaming to console games, but also going from a 144hz 1440p G-Sync 1ms 27" screen to my ASUS VG23AH 60hz 1080p V-Sync 5ms 23.5" screen makes it even more of a downgrade.


----------



## craftyhack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> huh, interesting. I wonder if that extra HDMI is hurting the max refresh rate though? I'm not too knowledgeable on how those kind of things work but adding on the extra HDMI may be part of why it's limited to 75hz; as it does seem pretty odd that they couldn't get a litlte higer considering 3440 x 1440 isn't "too" much higher than 2560 x 1440 as far as bandwidth goes; so increasing the horizontal pixels by ~25% shouldn't really decrease the refresh rate by 50% (half of 144hz is 77hz; so 75hz is effectively ~half of 144. So you would assume driving 25% more horizontal pixels would only lower refresh rate to 110hz theoretically)
> 
> I do like that it'll have HDMI though, as i was kind of pissed at not being able to play bloodborne on my ROG Swift just for kicks, mainly since it's already enough of a downgrade going from PC gaming to console games, but also going from a 144hz 1440p G-Sync 1ms 27" screen to my ASUS VG23AH 60hz 1080p V-Sync 5ms 23.5" screen makes it even more of a downgrade.


I don't think the HDMI port has anything to d with the decrease, the ROG SWIFT PG279Q has the new G-Sync module that includes HDMI as well, and it is a 144Hz IPS display. I am thinking the issue is probably that no screen manufacturers have come up with a 21:9 144Hz IPS display... yet...


----------



## mistax

Infuriated right now. Was home all day waiting to get my acer and Titan x and I go to check my delivery status and it said attempted delivery 5 minutes before hand. No knocks or even delivery slip attempt left on my door. Multiple time this has happen with ups. With ontrac or fedex they leave it at my landlord


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> Infuriated right now. Was home all day waiting to get my acer and Titan x and I go to check my delivery status and it said attempted delivery 5 minutes before hand. No knocks or even delivery slip attempt left on my door. Multiple time this has happen with ups. With ontrac or fedex they leave it at my landlord


I live in a Rural area and have this exact same thing happen with UPS. I've been home all day, even outside in the front yard where they would need to drive up. And they've come back with the excuse, "no one was home after multiple attempts". I've even had to drive an hour one way to the UPS shipping hub to pick up PC parts before, because they failed to deliver after 6 working days of having it in my area. I avoid UPS like the plague now days. Fedex and everyone else never have problems.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Hi everyone. I am planning on properly overclocking my cards and it would really help if you could please answer these questions.

1. Will the stock BIOS be stable at the same clocks as any other BIOS as long as the amount of voltage is same?

2. Can I use a higher power limit than 110% without flashing to a different BIOS? If yes, please let me know the procedure.

I would flash to a different BIOS, but my cards are hovers around 67c at the following settings.

Stock BIOS, Stock coolers
Power limit - 110%
Core clock - +165 (1329MHz)
Memory clock - 3764MHz
Top card runs at 1.00XXv (77% ASIC)
Bottom card runs at 1.05XXv (66% ASIC)
No extra voltage applied on AB
Custom fan curve has already been applied

I'd like to maximize core clock (preferably 1500MHz) while staying within the safe thermal limit. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you for patiently reading this long post.


----------



## G227

Quick driver question:

What is an optimal driver for TX from your experience? I reinstalled the system completely because of new MOBO, so it gives me a chance to try something new without much hastle. I previously ran 352.86, but ever since I upgraded from 350.12 I got random crashes as many users here. Some people suggested 347.88 as being the most stable? I would like to play Witcher 3 with it so, if I installed 347.88 I would have to import it through nvidia inspector?

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Quick driver question:
> 
> What is an optimal driver for TX from your experience? I reinstalled the system completely because of new MOBO, so it gives me a chance to try something new without much hastle. I previously ran 352.86, but ever since I upgraded from 350.12 I got random crashes as many users here. Some people suggested 347.88 as being the most stable? I would like to play Witcher 3 with it so, if I installed 347.88 I would have to import it through nvidia inspector?
> 
> Thanks a bunch!


Can't speak for others, but all the drivers after 347.88 have been less stable for me. I just use whatever is newest and deal with the crashes when they come, however. Not like it takes long to re-load a game on my rig...


----------



## TK421

Is it OK to run uneven clock rate between GPUs in SLI? (one card slower than the other)


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Is it OK to run uneven clock rate between GPUs in SLI? (one card slower than the other)


Yes. This hasn't been a problem for a few GPU generations with Nvidia, I believe.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Hi everyone. I am planning on properly overclocking my cards and it would really help if you could please answer these questions.
> 
> 1. Will the stock BIOS be stable at the same clocks as any other BIOS as long as the amount of voltage is same?
> 
> 2. Can I use a higher power limit than 110% without flashing to a different BIOS? If yes, please let me know the procedure.
> 
> I would flash to a different BIOS, but my cards are hovers around 67c at the following settings.
> 
> Stock BIOS, Stock coolers
> Power limit - 110%
> Core clock - +165 (1329MHz)
> Memory clock - 3764MHz
> Top card runs at 1.00XXv (77% ASIC)
> Bottom card runs at 1.05XXv (66% ASIC)
> No extra voltage applied on AB
> Custom fan curve has already been applied
> 
> I'd like to maximize core clock (preferably 1500MHz) while staying within the safe thermal limit. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you for patiently reading this long post.


1) yes, but limited by the voltage provided by the stock bios and drivers. A mod bios can provide a little additional voltage so they usually help getting higher core clock freq.
2) If 110% is the limit on the stock bios, then that's it.









the difference in stock voltage between cards is related to ASIC. for air cooled sli cards (a tight fit?) probably best to stay below 1.24-1.25V continuous load.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Is it OK to run uneven clock rate between GPUs in SLI? (one card slower than the other)


yes, just unsynch and run each at it's optimal... for benching. for gaming, I would avoid unsych'ed clocks - haveta test per game.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 1) yes, but limited by the voltage provided by the stock bios and drivers. A mod bios can provide a little additional voltage so they usually help getting higher core clock freq.
> 2) If 110% is the limit on the stock bios, then that's it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the difference in stock voltage between cards is related to ASIC. for air cooled sli cards (a tight fit?) probably best to stay below 1.24-1.25V continuous load.
> *yes, just unsynch and run each at it's optimal... for benching. for gaming, I would avoid unsych'ed clocks - haveta test per game.*


ok thanks


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 1) yes, but limited by the voltage provided by the stock bios and drivers. A mod bios can provide a little additional voltage so they usually help getting higher core clock freq.
> 2) If 110% is the limit on the stock bios, then that's it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the difference in stock voltage between cards is related to ASIC. for air cooled sli cards (a tight fit?) probably best to stay below 1.24-1.25V continuous load.
> yes, just unsynch and run each at it's optimal... for benching. for gaming, I would avoid unsych'ed clocks - haveta test per game.


Thanks for the quick response.

So since not flashing to another BIOS isn't an option, can you suggest a BIOS that will allow freedom over voltage control? I don't think my stock-cooled cards can handle voltages like 1.2Xv, especially seeing that the minuscule stock voltages are pushing temps to 67c.

Thanks again for taking the time to help me.


----------



## Cozmo85

The stock bios allows some voltage control.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> The stock bios allows some voltage control.


Thank you. I'm aware of that. But will the 110% power limit allow for voltages much higher than stock?

Also, I can't seem to get rid of this Microsoft Basic Display Adapter. Any advice on how I can get rid of it would be really helpful.


Thank you.


----------



## gavros777

Guys i need your advice asap.
I'm testing my 2nd titan right now with the evga acx 2.0 cooler and the max gpu clock is not stable at all times like it was in my first titan with the accelero xtreme iv cooler on.
Will that give me problems when i put the cards in sli?

Cause apparently one card wont be able to keep a stable clock at all times.
One will have the accelero and the other the evga 2.0.

I was thinking to put an evga on the other too but that thing is so loud compared to the accelero which i can barely hear even at 100%!

I so wish i could sli the accelero cooler, this thing is so awesome!

Another thing the evga cooler has 2 cables that go to the titan x board but the accelero has only 1 cable. Do you guys think that could be a reason to why the evga card downclocks?


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Guys i need your advice asap.
> I'm testing my 2nd titan right now with the evga acx 2.0 cooler and the max gpu clock is not stable at all times like it was in my first titan with the accelero xtreme iv cooler on.
> Will that give me problems when i put the cards in sli?
> 
> Cause apparently one card wont be able to keep a stable clock at all times.
> One will have the accelero and the other the evga 2.0.
> 
> I was thinking to put an evga on the other too but that thing is so loud compared to the accelero which i can barely hear even at 100%!
> 
> I so wish i could sli the accelero cooler, this thing is so awesome!
> 
> Another thing the evga cooler has 2 cables that go to the titan x board but the accelero has only 1 cable. Do you guys think that could be a reason to why the evga card downclocks?


To get stability on your EVGA cooled card you will need to pull clocks back, You 2nd card the accelero card will have to match the core clock speed (ie likely reduce its core speed as i gather it clocks higher ?) unless you unsync (to run both with independent clocks) the cards which i don't recommend for gaming.

IF you are talking power cables to the gpu in your last sentence , i would recomend you run two power cables to each card . Theoretically that will give you the least amount of vdroop when overclocking - although it probably will not be pulling enough power to matter.

My recommendation to better what you have is go two AIO coolers . Its more $$ for sure but you get the space back in your case and accelero or better performance on both cards.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> To get stability on your EVGA cooled card you will need to pull clocks back, You 2nd card the accelero card will have to match the core clock speed (ie likely reduce its core speed as i gather it clocks higher ?) unless you unsync (to run both with independent clocks) the cards which i don't recommend for gaming.
> 
> IF you are talking power cables to the gpu in your last sentence , i would recomend you run two power cables to each card . Theoretically that will give you the least amount of vdroop when overclocking - although it probably will not be pulling enough power to matter.
> 
> My recommendation to better what you have is go two AIO coolers . Its more $$ for sure but you get the space back in your case and accelero or better performance on both cards.


Thank you so much! +1









About the cables i was talking about the 2 pin and the 3 pin that go from the evga cooler to the titan x board. The accelero only has a 2 pin cable.

I'm using the noctua nd15 cooler for my cpu and i'm forced to have my cards on air too. The accelero is an awesome cooler and i will keep the evga cooler until asus gigabyte zotac etc release a similar triple fan cooler for titan x.

Do you think their triple fan cooler for the 980ti will be compatible with the titan x?
As i see no plans for them to release a similar cooler for the titan x i'm thinking to buy one from a 980ti owner who will go watercool.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Thank you so much! +1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About the cables i was talking about the 2 pin and the 3 pin that go from the evga cooler to the titan x board. The accelero only has a 2 pin cable.
> 
> I'm using the noctua nd15 cooler for my cpu and i'm forced to have my cards on air too. The accelero is an awesome cooler and i will keep the evga cooler until asus gigabyte zotac etc release a similar triple fan cooler for titan x.
> 
> Do you think their triple fan cooler for the 980ti will be compatible with the titan x?
> As i see no plans for them to release a similar cooler for the titan x i'm thinking to buy one from a 980ti owner who will go watercool.


The power cables to the coolers will make no difference to overclock stability - its all about GPU core temperature under load, the accelero is doing a better job of removing heat hence it allows higher overclocks than the ACX.

If the 980ti is reference PCB then yes its cooler should fit just fine on TX .


----------



## ahnafakeef

Okay, so I was able to get through one run of Valley with +0mV, 110% power, +230 core (1380MHz), +225 memory (3764MHz). But not even a +100mV allows me to increase either the core or the memory any further. I get a crash into the 2nd/3rd scene.

What am I doing wrong for which the extra voltage isn't resulting in a better overclock? And how should I proceed with furthering my overclock at this point?

Thank you.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thank you. I'm aware of that. But will the 110% power limit allow for voltages much higher than stock?


I had trouble keeping voltages from throttling back to ~1.15V on the stock cooler, even with fan speeds very high. Now that I'm on water and max temps are 55C or lower, I'm seeing pretty consistent 1.21-1.22V on my cards with +112mV on the slider and 110 power limit.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Thank you so much! +1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About the cables i was talking about the 2 pin and the 3 pin that go from the evga cooler to the titan x board. The accelero only has a 2 pin cable.
> 
> I'm using the noctua nd15 cooler for my cpu and i'm forced to have my cards on air too. The accelero is an awesome cooler and i will keep the evga cooler until asus gigabyte zotac etc release a similar triple fan cooler for titan x.
> 
> Do you think their triple fan cooler for the 980ti will be compatible with the titan x?
> As i see no plans for them to release a similar cooler for the titan x i'm thinking to buy one from a 980ti owner who will go watercool.


Gavros check this out :

http://www.pcper.com/news/Graphics-Cards/Computex-2015-Zotac-Reveals-Custom-Cooled-GTX-TITAN-X-ArcticStrom-Graphics-Card

If Zotac bundle that on its on , you have air cooling initially and can take it to h20 later.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Okay, so I was able to get through one run of Valley with +0mV, 110% power, +230 core (1380MHz), +225 memory (3764MHz). But not even a +100mV allows me to increase either the core or the memory any further. I get a crash into the 2nd/3rd scene.
> 
> What am I doing wrong for which the extra voltage isn't resulting in a better overclock? And how should I proceed with furthering my overclock at this point?
> 
> Thank you.


So apparently this was a fluke run. 1380/3500 seems fine now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> I had trouble keeping voltages from throttling back to ~1.15V on the stock cooler, even with fan speeds very high. Now that I'm on water and max temps are 55C or lower, I'm seeing pretty consistent 1.21-1.22V on my cards with +112mV on the slider and 110 power limit.


Why would voltages back down as long as you're not hitting the thermal/power limit? Surely you were not hitting 80c with just that amount of voltage, right?

I personally am not hitting either the thermal or the voltage limit, and yet I'm getting crashes. And I've no idea what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> So apparently this was a fluke run. 1380/3500 seems fine now.
> Why would voltages back down as long as you're not hitting the thermal/power limit? Surely you were not hitting 80c with just that amount of voltage, right?
> 
> I personally am not hitting either the thermal or the voltage limit, and yet I'm getting crashes. And I've no idea what I'm doing wrong.


Pretty sure the card starts throttling around 65C regardless of other settings. And yeah, my top card was hitting 80C unless I set the fan profile to "Leaf Blower" or "Vacuum Cleaner".

At 1.21-1.22V, I run up against the power limit sometimes but not often enough for any noticeable throttling, particularly when temperature is set as the priority over power in afterburner.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Pretty sure the card starts throttling around 65C regardless of other settings. And yeah, my top card was hitting 80C unless I set the fan profile to "Leaf Blower" or "Vacuum Cleaner".
> 
> At 1.21-1.22V, I run up against the power limit sometimes but not often enough for any noticeable throttling, particularly when temperature is set as the priority over power in afterburner.


You're spot on with that. 65c Thermal throttling kicks in , clocks drop about 14mhz , seems to be hardware based as it happened on more than 1 bios i tried too .. when mine were air cooled that is.

Once the cards were under chilled h20 in the chillbox i went from vacuum cleaner (100% fan) to total silence thanks goodness.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Thank you both for your valuable inputs.

Could you please tell me what 'pcie index' and 'card index' mean in the procedure below?


Spoiler: Flashing cards in SLI



1) disable SLI
2) disable the display driver for each card
3) win8.1: open the nvflash folder, file>open cmnd prompt as admin; win7: open the nvflash folder, right click,>open cmnd prompt here
4) type nvflash --list (pcie index)
type nvflash --protectoff
*you will be prompted to emter the card index... repeat for each card.
5) type nvflash -i0 --save {name.rom}
6) type nvflash -i1 -6 {new.rom} (hit "Y" when prompted)
7) type nvflash -i0 -6 {new.rom} (ditto)
8) exit
9) enable both display drivers (don't enable SLI yet)
10) reboot
11) enable sli
12) done


----------



## Stateless

Hey guys. I have been happily running my SLI Titan X and they have been great. I game at 4k and I want to be able to play Witcher 3 at everything set to max including Hairworks, but 2 Titan's and my 3930k just cant cut it. I get great performance, mainly solid 60fps at 4k with AA and Hairworks off, but just wondering if I should add a 3rd Titan X to my rig? How is SLI scaling with 3 cards with the Titan X?


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> You're spot on with that. 65c Thermal throttling kicks in , clocks drop about 14mhz , seems to be hardware based as it happened on more than 1 bios i tried too .. when mine were air cooled that is.
> 
> Once the cards were under chilled h20 in the chillbox i went from vacuum cleaner (100% fan) to total silence thanks goodness.


Mine doesn't throttle on 79c

1485/3734 1.23 modified cyclops maxair


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Hey guys. I have been happily running my SLI Titan X and they have been great. I game at 4k and I want to be able to play Witcher 3 at everything set to max including Hairworks, but 2 Titan's and my 3930k just cant cut it. I get great performance, mainly solid 60fps at 4k with AA and Hairworks off, but just wondering if I should add a 3rd Titan X to my rig? How is SLI scaling with 3 cards with the Titan X?


Baasha is most likely the best dude to ask, he has been running 3 & 4 Way SLi with his Titan X's on several games including TW3.

Here's a vid he recently posted about how the cards scale:-


----------



## curly haired boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Hey guys. I have been happily running my SLI Titan X and they have been great. I game at 4k and I want to be able to play Witcher 3 at everything set to max including Hairworks, but 2 Titan's and my 3930k just cant cut it. I get great performance, mainly solid 60fps at 4k with AA and Hairworks off, but just wondering if I should add a 3rd Titan X to my rig? How is SLI scaling with 3 cards with the Titan X?


what happens if you offload physx to cpu?


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curly haired boy*
> 
> what happens if you offload physx to cpu?


I'm not sure which is best for Physx CPU or GPU, but I do know that my two cards run a lot cooler when I have it set to the CPU.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thank you both for your valuable inputs.
> 
> Could you please tell me what 'pcie index' and 'card index' mean in the procedure below?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Flashing cards in SLI
> 
> 
> 
> 1) disable SLI
> 2) disable the display driver for each card
> 3) win8.1: open the nvflash folder, file>open cmnd prompt as admin; win7: open the nvflash folder, right click,>open cmnd prompt here
> 4) type nvflash --list (pcie index)
> type nvflash --protectoff
> *you will be prompted to emter the card index... repeat for each card.
> 5) type nvflash -i0 --save {name.rom}
> 6) type nvflash -i1 -6 {new.rom} (hit "Y" when prompted)
> 7) type nvflash -i0 -6 {new.rom} (ditto)
> 8) exit
> 9) enable both display drivers (don't enable SLI yet)
> 10) reboot
> 11) enable sli
> 12) done


Never mind. Successfully flashed to the MAXAIR2 BIOS.

But the power slider in AB goes up to 110% only. And +152 boosts it to only 1316 core instead of the rated 1353.

What am I doing wrong?

Thank you.


----------



## johnadams

Finally got around to playing with firestrike today. Score is low because of 3770K, but GPU score seems solid. I'm at pretty much my ceiling on air @ 1500/8000. I'll run it again when I decide what cooling path I want to take.

I'm considering dropping my H80 for the big Phanteks cooler and getting the AIO for my TX. I'm also considering Something like a Swiftech H240-X for my CPU and GPU together, assuming it would be enough. Any opinions on the Swiftech solution, or something similar that may be better? I don't feel like going full custom loop like I did in the past. I'm also pretty cramped in my Fractal R4.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnadams*
> 
> Finally got around to playing with firestrike today. Score is low because of 3770K, but GPU score seems solid. I'm at pretty much my ceiling on air @ 1500/8000. I'll run it again when I decide what cooling path I want to take. I'm considering dropping my H80 for the big Phanteks cooler and getting the AIO for my TX. I'm also considering Something like a Swiftech H240-X for my CPU and GPU together, assuming it would be enough. Any opinions on the Swiftech solution, or something similar that may be better? I don't feel like going full custom loop like I did in the past. I'm also pretty cramped in my Fractal R4.


You call that a low score?


----------



## TremF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnadams*
> 
> Finally got around to playing with firestrike today. Score is low because of 3770K, but GPU score seems solid. I'm at pretty much my ceiling on air @ 1500/8000. I'll run it again when I decide what cooling path I want to take.
> 
> I'm considering dropping my H80 for the big Phanteks cooler and getting the AIO for my TX. I'm also considering Something like a Swiftech H240-X for my CPU and GPU together, assuming it would be enough. Any opinions on the Swiftech solution, or something similar that may be better? I don't feel like going full custom loop like I did in the past. I'm also pretty cramped in my Fractal R4.


Low? I'm only getting 17872 with my I7 4930K and Titan X









That's a pretty good score. What have you put in that thing?


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Pretty sure the card starts throttling around 65C regardless of other settings. And yeah, my top card was hitting 80C unless I set the fan profile to "Leaf Blower" or "Vacuum Cleaner".
> 
> At 1.21-1.22V, I run up against the power limit sometimes but not often enough for any noticeable throttling, particularly when temperature is set as the priority over power in afterburner.


LOL think mine is on leaf blower or Vacuum cleaner ABOUT 85%, but i must be used to it now
stays at 70-75 on +208 core +49mV stock BIOS
thats with no space between cards


----------



## ahnafakeef

The MAXAIR2 BIOS works fine on the boost and voltages front. But the 150% power limit still isn't showing up in AB. The slider maxed out sits at 110%, which is making the card throttle at +112mV @1445MHz core.

Please let me know how I can get the power limit to work properly. Thank you.

EDIT: Card with 66% ASIC requires 1.237v to do 1445MHz. The BIOS doesn't go up to 1.256v either (but I guess that's due to temps breaking into 70c+).

But I do need the solution for the power limit problem. I think that could end up giving me my throttle-free 1445MHz core clock.


----------



## TK421

353.06 any good for the Titan X?


----------



## zakkaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> 353.06 any good for the Titan X?


I'd say so, got some pretty solid results on Firestrike today


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zakkaz*
> 
> I'd say so, got some pretty solid results on Firestrike today


How high did you clock it?

What BIOS?


----------



## Goloith

Where do you guys see the ASIC percentage? That being said I used to be able to hit 1450 MHz CC with a single Titan X, but now that I'm running SLI, let alone Surround the max stable I can hit is 1417 MHz CC. The BIOS says that it will use up to 1.2500v, but the highest it seems to go is 1.2240v. Any thoughts?


----------



## toncij

Where can I get a DOS version of nvflash, please? Or NVFlash 5.136 is the latest? That one says no Nvidia cards on the system...


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goloith*
> 
> Where do you guys see the ASIC percentage? That being said I used to be able to hit 1450 MHz CC with a single Titan X, but now that I'm running SLI, let alone Surround the max stable I can hit is 1417 MHz CC. The BIOS says that it will use up to 1.2500v, but the highest it seems to go is 1.2240v. Any thoughts?


gpu-z -> open -> window icon -> right click -> read asic percentage


----------



## Goloith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> The MAXAIR2 BIOS works fine on the boost and voltages front. But the 150% power limit still isn't showing up in AB. The slider maxed out sits at 110%, which is making the card throttle at +112mV @1445MHz core.
> 
> Please let me know how I can get the power limit to work properly. Thank you.
> 
> EDIT: Card with 66% ASIC requires 1.237v to do 1445MHz. The BIOS doesn't go up to 1.256v either (but I guess that's due to temps breaking into 70c+).
> 
> But I do need the solution for the power limit problem. I think that could end up giving me my throttle-free 1445MHz core clock.


You need the latest AB. They finally have support for that. However, if that isn't showing up I suggest deleting your profiles folder (take a picture of your settings). If that still doesn't work then install EVGA precision.


----------



## zakkaz

double post, sorry


----------



## zakkaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> How high did you clock it?
> 
> What BIOS?


Cyclops BIOS

1553/4000


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zakkaz*
> 
> Cyclops BIOS
> 
> 1553/4000


good oc

I'm really expecting my evga aio cooler so I can bench on cyclops bios


----------



## toncij

Does anyone have original ASUS BIOS?


----------



## TremF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Does anyone have original ASUS BIOS?


I do but unfortunately I am at work at the moment. If you haven't had it sorted by the time I am home later I will post it for you.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Does anyone have original ASUS BIOS?


 asustitanx.doc 221k .doc file


rename to .rom before flashing


----------



## TK421

I noticed that the brand vendor changes for every different bios you flash, mine changed from evga to generic nvidia when I flashed the maxair cyclops bios (1.23v)


----------



## zakkaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> good oc
> 
> I'm really expecting my evga aio cooler so I can bench on cyclops bios


I was really lucky with one of my cards, 81.3% ASIC. The other one is a 62.8% which only reaches 1490-1500/3900 in 3d mark without constantly crashing.


----------



## toncij

I'm trying to flash because it seems I have serious problems with the card all out of sudden. Last night (not overclocked) the card just crashed the machine (previously I was getting PFN_LIST_CORRUPT blue screens for a few days so I guess it has to do with this further problem). Next boot would go normally, then, a few seconds into desktop idling, screens (Dell and BenQ) would go to power saving mode reporting no signal.

Same thing all the time. Booting to BIOS or Windows Safe Mode works just fine. I've tried booting to normal Windows and install the driver, and immediately got the same problem.

GPU-Z, now with no driver running, shows this: http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/15/06/03/68h.png

It looks like the card is faulty? Judging by memory reported, only 3GB, seems like memory died...?


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> not that I've heard. It a fine bios... but applied voltage is capped at 1.274V (gpuZ).
> from online files.
> 
> TitanX-1.312V.zip 221k .zip file


Thankyou, i was going to Pm you about it but i kinda knew you would answer, i could feel it in the force lol.
Anyhow so what your saying is that basically the voltage is 1.312v but it reads and is locked as 1.274v?
Is there anyway to get more voltage higher than 1.274v?


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goloith*
> 
> You need the latest AB. They finally have support for that. However, if that isn't showing up I suggest deleting your profiles folder (take a picture of your settings). If that still doesn't work then install EVGA precision.


I'm running AB 4.1.1. Deleted the Profiles folder. Power Limit still has a maximum limit of 110.

Is there a workaround other than switching to PX?

Thank you.


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Baasha is most likely the best dude to ask, he has been running 3 & 4 Way SLi with his Titan X's on several games including TW3.
> 
> Here's a vid he recently posted about how the cards scale:-


I looked at that and he is only getting 30fps with 4 cards? Thats terrible!


----------



## Silent Scone

I've just set up the 40" Phillips VA panel, and I can reasonably concur that Witcher 3 4K performance scaling in SLI is pretty poor. Was struggling to get any sense out of the numbers. Have also tried Project Cars and GTA 5 and it's butter smooth across 3 cards, really impressive.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zakkaz*
> 
> I was really lucky with one of my cards, 81.3% ASIC. The other one is a 62.8% which only reaches 1490-1500/3900 in 3d mark without constantly crashing.


68.9 here and can run 1480/3734, 1.23v

wonder how much it will improve on 1.274v

what's the most aggressive/highest volt titan x bios available to download?


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> I looked at that and he is only getting 30fps with 4 cards? Thats terrible!


Yeah but y'all need to take into consideration that he does have absolutely every setting maxed out, so 30FPS is just within the playable zone. But with some tweaking and lowering of some settings I would expect that a much more playable 60FPS could easily be achieved. But as always it's the fine balance of do you want all the eye candy with lower FPS, or do you prefer some rougher edges for more FPS???

Personally I'm in the latter group, but I think Baasha likes to push the boundy's of what's possible for the maximum visual experience? And more power to him for putting in the time, effort and expenditure and going for it!!!


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I've just set up the 40" Phillips VA panel, and I can reasonably concur that Witcher 3 4K performance scaling in SLI is pretty poor. Was struggling to get any sense out of the numbers. Have also tried Project Cars and GTA 5 and it's butter smooth across 3 cards, really impressive.


Sounds good, how is the Phillips panel? I am considering getting one, but I am concerned about dropping down to the 60Hz. As i currently game at 120Hz or 240Hz dependent on the game/FPS rate. Please humour my curiosity and answer this for me - What are the games and FPS rates like if you disable 1 card for 2 way SLi on that screen???


----------



## Goloith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> gpu-z -> open -> window icon -> right click -> read asic percentage


Hey thanks for that bud! That must base everything on real-time data and not imprinted on the GPU itself. Currently with triple monitor displays the first GPU (EVGA SC Titan X) requires a lot more volts than the 2nd GPU (NVIDIA Titan X), however I bet if I switched the GPUs around I bet the ASIC % would be even worse. RIght now it says the following:

Slot 1: EVGA SC Titan X = 62.4% (0.0190 V higher at idle, but is the primary output for three 22 inch monitors in Surround. This gap widens under load to 0.0560 V).
Slot 2 NVIDIA Titan X = 71.1%


----------



## 21CEzAR21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> 68.9 here and can run 1480/3734, 1.23v
> 
> wonder how much it will improve on 1.274v
> 
> what's the most aggressive/highest volt titan x bios available to download?


What bios you have ??


----------



## Goloith

So does anyone know why my primary GPU isn't going up to the rated voltage of 1.250 V? Ended up having to back the Boost table down to at least get a stable 1417 MHz Core Clock. Please note, I'm using triple monitor displays in Surround.


----------



## Mobiousblack

Hey guys quick question. I have my titans on water and have the core on 210mhz and the memory on 350. No voltage increase and so far seems pretty stable however here is my question, I have noticed no aftermarket vendor is overclocking memory even on the "overclocked" models, is it safe to push the memory for long hours of gaming? The reason I ask is because this is different from your typical card, there are memory modules in the back of the card not covered by anything to mitigate the heat, any chance of damaging those due to any memory overclock? On toms hardware the review showed the back of the card hitting above 100c.


----------



## dawn1980

I had the Philips BDM4065UC 40 and orderd the Samsung UN40JU6700 TV. The sammy is much better of a display and it was that wow factor every time I boot my PC. The Sammy is built like a tank and the phllips built like a cheap TV. The colors and the lag on the Sammy is pretty low but don't expect anything like the acer predator type low I have that too but I prefer the samsung to game on. 4K/40 inch/Curved equals IMAX Immersiveness......BLISS:thumb:


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Sounds good, how is the Phillips panel? I am considering getting one, but I am concerned about dropping down to the 60Hz. As i currently game at 120Hz or 240Hz dependent on the game/FPS rate. Please humour my curiosity and answer this for me - What are the games and FPS rates like if you disable 1 card for 2 way SLi on that screen???


I was half and half about getting it, but coming from the Swift - I can say with confidence that it has shunted my expectations big time, it's gorgeous. Colours are brilliant and no bleed issues like I had on the 21:9 curved IPS, naturally. Input lag is minimal as is the response for the panel size. Gloss brings it out as well...only had it one evening but I can't fault it. No adjustment is a little bit of a gripe but not massive.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dawn1980*
> 
> I had the Philips BDM4065UC 40 and orderd the Samsung UN40JU6700 TV. The sammy is much better of a display and it was that wow factor every time I boot my PC. The Sammy is built like a tank and the phllips built like a cheap TV. The colors and the lag on the Sammy is pretty low but don't expect anything like the acer predator type low I have that too but I prefer the samsung to game on. 4K/40 inch/Curved equals IMAX Immersiveness......BLISS:thumb:


The Sammy _is_ a cheap TV, it's a lower end 4K LED offering







. Each to their own. Curved is nice though.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I was half and half about getting it, but coming from the Swift - I can say with confidence that it has shunted my expectations big time, it's gorgeous. Colours are brilliant and no bleed issues like I had on the 21:9 curved IPS, naturally. Input lag is minimal as is the response for the panel size. Gloss brings it out as well...only had it one evening but I can't fault it. No adjustment is a little bit of a gripe but not massive.


That sounds like a







for the Phillips over the Swift then??? LOL









You don't miss the 144Hz and G-Sync then???
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> The Sammy _is_ a cheap TV, it's a lower end 4K LED offering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Each to their own. Curved is nice though.


And no DisplayPort socket either, the Phillips wins for me too!!!


----------



## Pandora's Box

So for ****s and giggles I loaded one of the 1.274 volt bios roms onto my Titan X. Card was rock solid stable at 1500MHz. However! the back of my card was scorching hot near the VRM area. This is with the EVGA all-in-one cooler installed. GPU was at 60C for the whole 20 minutes I let Heaven bench run. Again I'm still not sold on running the VRM's that hot for every day use. We still haven't had anyone check with a heat gun how hot the back area of the card where the VRM's are when running the card over-volted. Quite happy with my card at 1329MHz boost at 1.168 volts using the EVGA SuperClock bios.

In Unigine Heaven I get 64.8FPS at 1506MHz core 7.8GHz mem @ 2560x1440 Extreme preset (8xAA)

Same settings at 1329MHz core 7GHz mem - 56.9FPS

Not so sure overvolting the card is worth 8FPS. What is impressive is the 13% increase in clock speed from 1329MHz to 1506MHz equaled an exact 13% bump in performance. Very nice scaling.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thank you. I'm aware of that. But will the 110% power limit allow for voltages much higher than stock?
> 
> Also, I can't seem to get rid of this Microsoft Basic Display Adapter. Any advice on how I can get rid of it would be really helpful.
> 
> 
> Thank you.


use DDU15.2 to sweep your system of anything nvidia then reload the drivers. don not delete the MBDA - no way to get to desktop before loading any 3rd party driver..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thank you both for your valuable inputs.
> 
> Could you please tell me what 'pcie index' and 'card index' mean in the procedure below?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Flashing cards in SLI
> 
> 
> 
> 1) disable SLI
> 2) disable the display driver for each card
> 3) win8.1: open the nvflash folder, file>open cmnd prompt as admin; win7: open the nvflash folder, right click,>open cmnd prompt here
> 4) type nvflash --list (pcie index)
> type nvflash --protectoff
> *you will be prompted to emter the card index... repeat for each card.
> 5) type nvflash -i0 --save {name.rom}
> 6) type nvflash -i1 -6 {new.rom} (hit "Y" when prompted)
> 7) type nvflash -i0 -6 {new.rom} (ditto)
> 8) exit
> 9) enable both display drivers (don't enable SLI yet)
> 10) reboot
> 11) enable sli
> 12) done


it's the PCIE lane address for multiple card systems (also IDs any PLX chips in the rig)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Where can I get a DOS version of nvflash, please? Or NVFlash 5.136 is the latest? That one says no Nvidia cards on the system...


you mean one you boot from a USB? The certs bypassed NVF operates in DOS
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> Thankyou, i was going to Pm you about it but i kinda knew you would answer, i could feel it in the force lol.
> Anyhow so what your saying is that basically the voltage is 1.312v but it reads and is locked as 1.274v?
> *Is there anyway to get more voltage higher than 1.274v*?


not without a physical mod... load voltage is actually 1.265V

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I'm running AB 4.1.1. Deleted the Profiles folder. Power Limit still has a maximum limit of 110.
> 
> Is there a workaround other than *switching to PX?*
> 
> Thank you.


oh - PX is... buggy. Try to fix AB and stick with that.
something is not installed correctly or the flash did not work. I have a straight OEM NV bios with PL raised, voltage slider works to stock limits iof that is what you are looking for
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> So for ****s and giggles I loaded one of the 1.274 volt bios roms onto my Titan X. Card was rock solid stable at 1500MHz. However! the back of my card was scorching hot near the VRM area. This is with the EVGA all-in-one cooler installed. GPU was at 60C for the whole 20 minutes I let Heaven bench run. Again I'm still not sold on running the VRM's that hot for every day use. *We still haven't had anyone check with a heat gun* how hot the back area of the card where the VRM's are when running the card over-volted. Quite happy with my card at 1329MHz boost at 1.168 volts using the EVGA SuperClock bios.
> 
> In Unigine Heaven I get 64.8FPS at 1506MHz core 7.8GHz mem @ 2560x1440 Extreme preset (8xAA)
> 
> Same settings at 1329MHz core 7GHz mem - 56.9FPS
> 
> Not so sure overvolting the card is worth 8FPS. What is impressive is the 13% increase in clock speed from 1329MHz to 1506MHz equaled an exact 13% bump in performance. Very nice scaling.


several of us did at launch (i had a uniblock on the card at the time). in Heaven 4.0 @1.274v the memory vrms exceed 90C very quickly.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> several of us did at launch (i had a uniblock on the card at the time). in Heaven 4.0 @1.274v the memory vrms exceed 90C very quickly.


wow, yeah I figured they were getting up in the 90's for VRM temps.

I'll just stick with 1329MHz. With this AIO cooler I can't even tell my pc is running as far as noise goes.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> That sounds like a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the Phillips over the Swift then??? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't miss the 144Hz and G-Sync then???
> And no DisplayPort socket either, the Phillips wins for me too!!!


I did miss both those things with the DELL 21:9 34" IPS. There was considerable input lag there and the response was very washy. The BL bleed was bad enough that it ruined Elite Dangerous for me.

On the Phillips there is no bleed on the BL being VA, the colours are really vibrant helped by the gloss finish - and there is very little input lag which is very surprising. So in short I'm not really missing either of them as much as I was on the DELL. Tearing is quite difficult to notice too. I love the Swift, it's like watching silk fall when running near the refresh rate at 1440p but the image quality offset with this Phillips makes it very difficult to side with the refresh rate / G-Sync argument.


----------



## DimmyK

Question to those who use MAXAIR2 BIOS before I flash: can max voltage (1.256) be lowered? E.g., if I want to use 1.23 max under load?


----------



## unreality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> Question to those who use MAXAIR2 BIOS before I flash: can max voltage (1.256) be lowered? E.g., if I want to use 1.23 max under load?


No cant be lowered as far as i know. You nee to use another bios then. Theres one @1.23 @ 1430 Boost on page 1


----------



## SynchroSCP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> wow, yeah I figured they were getting up in the 90's for VRM temps.
> 
> I'll just stick with 1329MHz. With this AIO cooler I can't even tell my pc is running as far as noise goes.


Yeah, it really needs some sort of active cooling for the back. Mine was the same, hitting 90's easily even under water with upgraded thermal pads and backplate (1440/7500/1.2). Put a 90mm fan to blow directly on the hottest part of the backplate and its staying in the upper 60's or so now even at lower rpm so doesn't need a ton of airflow to be effective. Gonna find a way to mount it permanently before trying to up the clocks on my Tx some more.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> Question to those who use MAXAIR2 BIOS before I flash: can max voltage (1.256) be lowered? E.g., if I want to use 1.23 max under load?


You could always tweak that bios to your own liking, couldn't you?


----------



## G227

So after refresh of my system, I'm getting 1.274V instead of 1.255V on original Maxair bios. (I'm using older driver 347 instead of 352 so it seem to have fixed the issues there) But reading the comments here on the VRM temps, I'm thinking that's not such a good idea long term wise (I have seen the 102C VRM temps on stock volts and clocks card







).

The new Maxair is if not mistaken 1.256V? If I wanted to go lower I think I would go with SC425 version which allows you to go up to 1.237V, but has that increased power limit







.

EDIT: wow didn't expect this. As soon as I imported Witcher 3 profile from Inspector from 352 drivers, the voltage "broke" again to 1.255 - which I like


----------



## BigMack70

I'm surprised to hear some of you guys struggling in Witcher 3 and reporting poor SLI scaling... I'm maxing it out (including hairworks etc) at 4k at 50+ FPS. It's not quite as nice as a fully locked 60 (boooooo tearing), but it's very smooth and I'm not really experiencing any FPS dips/spikes.


----------



## Silent Scone

I've tinkered with the ini a little bit. But it's not that much of a difference between that and ultra. The usage is distributed fine, it's just the performance scaling isn't great at all. Two cards certainly has less pacing issues over three, mind you.

It's all subjective, though. 50+ is below 60+, and coming from having three TITAN X absolutely screaming through 1440p at a refresh rate of 144hz - it's a bit of a kick in the balls, _but_ the image fidelity offset is very much worth it. I'm very impressed with the panel in general. So far my poor performance experience is limited to W3


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> No cant be lowered as far as i know. You nee to use another bios then. Theres one @1.23 @ 1430 Boost on page 1


Thanks. Going to try that one first.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> You could always tweak that bios to your own liking, couldn't you?


I could, if I knew what I was doing.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Gavros check this out :
> 
> http://www.pcper.com/news/Graphics-Cards/Computex-2015-Zotac-Reveals-Custom-Cooled-GTX-TITAN-X-ArcticStrom-Graphics-Card
> 
> If Zotac bundle that on its on , you have air cooling initially and can take it to h20 later.


Do they sell the cooler separately?
If i use it as an air cooler only will it be as effective as any other triple fan cooler?


----------



## SynchroSCP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Do they sell the cooler separately?
> If i use it as an air cooler only will it be as effective as any other triple fan cooler?


without test results no way to know really but should be better than stock cooling...for those not watercooling already pair that with something like a swiftech MCR140-X Drive and you've got a pretty robust cooling solution.


----------



## Shawnb99

If Temps get to be a problem I'm just going to take the side off my case, plug in a desk fan and blow that directly into the side of the case. That should hopefully cool it enough.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchroSCP*
> 
> without test results no way to know really but should be better than stock cooling...for those not watercooling already pair that with something like a swiftech MCR140-X Drive and you've got a pretty robust cooling solution.


Thanks for the idea!

I currently run into a serious issue with the accelero xtreme iv cooler. The back plate is stuck to the pcb like it 's glued together with the sticky thermal pads in between.
Any ideas on how to take it off?

I was thinking to use a stitching thread and run it in between the backplate and the thermal pds. Is that a good idea?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Thanks for the idea!
> 
> I currently run into a serious issue with the accelero xtreme iv cooler. The back plate is stuck to the pcb like it 's glued together with the sticky thermal pads in between.
> Any ideas on how to take it off?
> 
> I was thinking to use a stitching thread and run it in between the backplate and the thermal pds. Is that a good idea?


warm the plate with a heat gun or hair dryer, should come right off... gently.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> wow, yeah I figured they were getting up in the 90's for VRM temps.
> 
> I'll just stick with 1329MHz. With this AIO cooler I can't even tell my pc is running as far as noise goes.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> Question to those who use MAXAIR2 BIOS before I flash: can max voltage (1.256) be lowered? E.g., if I want to use 1.23 max under load?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> No cant be lowered as far as i know. You nee to use another bios then. Theres one @1.23 @ 1430 Boost on page 1


here's an air bios with a very aggressive fan profile. loads to 1.23V, TDP=450W, PL=425W, voltage slider works in AB (_max is 1.23V_), +260 in AB boosts to 1462 on a 64% ASIC card.








bios fan profile:
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

jpm2.zip 150k .zip file


----------



## mistax

For those with the 980 hybrid cooler. Are you guys able to push a pretty high oc?


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> here's an air bios with a very aggressive fan profile. loads to 1.23V, TDP=450W, PL=425W, voltage slider works in AB (_max is 1.23V_), +260 in AB boosts to 1462 on a 64% ASIC card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bios fan profile:
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> 
> jpm2.zip 150k .zip file


Thanks for the info. I just flashed HC-425 from the OP and it seems to be perfect as a base for me. Power limit is unlocked, voltage is maxing @ 1.23 in Afterburner, and default boost is 1357. Once I put my AIO on, I'll start overclocking.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> For those with the 980 hybrid cooler. Are you guys able to push a pretty high oc?


I'm sure you'd be able to if you used custom BIOS. It added about 50 MHz to my OC on stock BIOS just due to the fact that temps are so low that the card no longer throttles at all due to temperature (which starts occurring at 65C).

I know a lot of you guys are braver than I am, but I really wouldn't trust custom BIOS with higher volts on this card without a full cover waterblock and backplate... the VRMs and memory just get so incredibly hot even with just stock BIOS and 1.21/1.22V. I'm sure that for the brave and the bold 1500 MHz+ would be easily possible on custom BIOS with the hybrid AIO though.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> warm the plate with a heat gun or hair dryer, should come right off... gently.


Thanks for the awesome idea! +1
May i ask for how long should i warm the plate and will it be safe to touch it with my hands after?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Pretty sure the card starts throttling around 65C regardless of other settings.


I've noticed a -13 MHz throttle once temps go above 70 C. If I keep it under 70, it's 100% steady at 1405 for me. 1405 is my default gaming OC at stock voltage. I am able to compensate for this -13 drop by setting the core clock to 1418, then it just drops to 1405 when above 70.


----------



## Ahzmo

Guys,

Just found out an issue today, getting insane temps on GPU1, doing nothing, better, just with chrome opened. Already DDU and using the 347.88 ones, with no change.

Using Gabriel's first "all-in-one , no PX or AB necessary bios"

What this could be?



Thanks guys


----------



## Pandora's Box

I almost posted this in the 980TI owners thread but I'll be nice:






980TI at 1484MHz can't beat a Titan X at 1400MHz.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> here's an air bios with a very aggressive fan profile. loads to 1.23V, TDP=450W, PL=425W, voltage slider works in AB (_max is 1.23V_), +260 in AB boosts to 1462 on a 64% ASIC card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bios fan profile:
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> 
> jpm2.zip 150k .zip file


Awesome! Thanks going to test it out.


----------



## VincentHanna

I'm after some advice.

I installed the EVGA 980 Hybrid cooler on my Titan X SLI's (before they released a proper Titan X version)










works great, but i'm not sure what BIOS to use on it. At the moment it has the EVGA SC BIOS.

Bearing in mind the Hybrid uses AIO for the core and the original fan to cool the memory, do I use a Maxair BIOS? Does Hydrocopper make the card think there is no fan?

Appreciate your advice, thanks.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> I almost posted this in the 980TI owners thread but I'll be nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 980TI at 1484MHz can't beat a Titan X at 1400MHz.
> Awesome! Thanks going to test it out.


And he says the Titan X is old news.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VincentHanna*
> 
> I'm after some advice.
> 
> I installed the EVGA 980 Hybrid cooler on my Titan X SLI's (before they released a proper Titan X version)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> works great, but i'm not sure what BIOS to use on it. At the moment it has the EVGA SC BIOS.
> 
> Bearing in mind the Hybrid uses AIO for the core and the original fan to cool the memory, do I use a Maxair BIOS? Does Hydrocopper make the card think there is no fan?
> 
> Appreciate your advice, thanks.


Nice, is that a Corsair 730T? Love the Swiftech H220-X as well. I actually have the 730T and just pulled apart a H220-X so I could use the Apogee XL in a custom loop. I have the pump/rad for it sitting over on a shelf now (not sure what I'm going to do with it yet).

Edit: Ah, it's not a 730T. I see.


----------



## curly haired boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> I'm sure you'd be able to if you used custom BIOS. It added about 50 MHz to my OC on stock BIOS just due to the fact that temps are so low that the card no longer throttles at all due to temperature (which starts occurring at 65C).
> 
> I know a lot of you guys are braver than I am, but I really wouldn't trust custom BIOS with higher volts on this card without a full cover waterblock and backplate... the VRMs and memory just get so incredibly hot even with just stock BIOS and 1.21/1.22V. I'm sure that for the brave and the bold 1500 MHz+ would be easily possible on custom BIOS with the hybrid AIO though.


Was thinking about this exact problem....

looking at the titan X midplate, the fan is right over the VRMs. What if you added some more heatsinks to the midplate, close to where the VRMs are?

outlined in the red is where the VRMs are under the midplate. Blue is where I'm thinking of adding extra heatsinks....


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> 68.9 here and can run 1480/3734, 1.23v
> 
> wonder how much it will improve on 1.274v
> 
> what's the most aggressive/highest volt titan x bios available to download?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *21CEzAR21*
> 
> What bios you have ??


1.23v modified cyclops


----------



## gavros777

I received 2 evga acx 2.0 coolers yesterday and i'm sending them back. One package was missing couple thermal pads and on the other the 2 pin cable was defective(clogged).
I managed to test one of them and it was so loud i wont even ask for replacements.

The downside is evga wants me to pay for shipping them back to them, is that normal?


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curly haired boy*
> 
> Was thinking about this exact problem....
> 
> looking at the titan X midplate, the fan is right over the VRMs. What if you added some more heatsinks to the midplate, close to where the VRMs are?
> 
> outlined in the red is where the VRMs are under the midplate. Blue is where I'm thinking of adding extra heatsinks....


Ooooh that's a good idea... there is some clearance there to do so


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> And he says the Titan X is old news.


It's a pretty fair assessment, honestly. Outside of benchmarking, you'd never notice the difference between the 980ti and the Titan X when both are overclocked. The reason to get the Titan X now would just be benchmarking, e-peen, and/or the extra VRAM if you're concerned about future game requirements.


----------



## curly haired boy

yeah, I'm gonna see what my local microcenter has in terms of heatsinks or thermal tape. my evga kit and backplate are scheduled to come in on friday, so I want to be ready to bench...


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahzmo*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> Just found out an issue today, getting insane temps on GPU1, doing nothing, better, just with chrome opened. Already DDU and using the 347.88 ones, with no change.
> 
> Using Gabriel's first "all-in-one , no PX or AB necessary bios"
> 
> What this could be?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys


You probably running a monitor with 144 hz? Learned this a couple of days ago. If you change to 120 hz on the monitor refresh rate clocks on the gpu will then idle back on both cards at 135 mhz and not ~900 you have on the picture. But what concern me more is the temp of the card. That means that for your set up and case you certainly need a more aggressive fan profile. JPMboy just posted a bios with a more aggressive fan profile. You will have more noise but the cards should be cooler.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Ooooh that's a good idea... there is some clearance there to do so


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wholesale-100x-IC-VGA-DDR-RAM-14-7x14-8x6mm-Adhensive-3M-Tape-Aluminum-Heat-Sink/251431491715?_trksid=p5411.c100167.m2940&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20140131123730%26meid%3Dd219bdd49c66478a949e12550cad78cb%26pid%3D100167%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D15%26sd%3D141264980186


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VincentHanna*
> 
> I'm after some advice.
> 
> I installed the EVGA 980 Hybrid cooler on my Titan X SLI's (before they released a proper Titan X version)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> works great, but i'm not sure what BIOS to use on it. At the moment it has the EVGA SC BIOS.
> 
> Bearing in mind the Hybrid uses AIO for the core and the original fan to cool the memory, do I use a Maxair BIOS? Does Hydrocopper make the card think there is no fan?
> 
> Appreciate your advice, thanks.


I'm in the same boat as you, my AIO comes in tomorrow and I'm still deciding which BIOS would be the best. In regards to hydrocopper bios, I just flashed "HC-425" from the OP, and I can tell you that fan works just fine. I think I'm going to start with this bios as I feel uneasy about the bioses that are higher than 1.23v.

How did you set up RAD fans for both of your cards? Are they exhaust or intake?


----------



## Pandora's Box

@Jpmboy - That 1.23V bios works perfectly! Had my card running at 1450MHz core 8GHz mem doing Valley loops for about 15 minutes, no crashes.


----------



## Ahzmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> You probably running a monitor with 144 hz? Learned this a couple of days ago. If you change to 120 hz on the monitor refresh rate clocks on the gpu will then idle back on both cards at 135 mhz and not ~900 you have on the picture. But what concern me more is the temp of the card. That means that for your set up and case you certainly need a more aggressive fan profile. JPMboy just posted a bios with a more aggressive fan profile. You will have more noise but the cards should be cooler.


Thats impossible

Runing one korean ips 1440p and two asus pb28q 4k monitors. Forgot to mention, the system is on water.

Everything as fine last night.

Already did a full system re-install from scratch and gpuz still puts out insane temps.


Going to reflash them


----------



## dawn1980

So is it safe to run the HC 425 modded bios equiped with the EVGA 980 Hybrid cooler on my Titan X SLI?? Im running the sc versions of the titan x and I have them game stable at 1460mhz with an aggressive fan profile. My hybrid coolers come in tomorrow and just like some feedback from forum experienced with custom bios. This will be my first time using a custom bios so what exactly is the process once the correct bios for my needs is picked??? NV FLASH DOWNLOAD LINK WOULD BE GREAT.... I just dont want to brick my cards or make them unstable in windows/gaming. I just like over 1500mhz while gaming lol....thanks in advance


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahzmo*
> 
> Thats impossible
> 
> Runing one korean ips 1440p and two asus pb28q 4k monitors. Forgot to mention, the system is on water.
> 
> Everything as fine last night.
> 
> Already did a full system re-install from scratch and gpuz still puts out insane temps.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to reflash them


Yep, do it. And please keep me posted. From the picture above your card should not be at 70 C since the core voltage is at 0.8 and clocks is at 135 mhz.


----------



## Ahzmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Yep, do it. And please keep me posted. From the picture above your card should not be at 70 C since the core voltage is at 0.8 and clocks is at 135 mhz.


Draining the system. This is not normal. Think might be an air pocket or someting.

Just flashed original bios just in case, and still same high temps. Just gotta be the loop. Since the bridge is in paralel, the second card dosent ride up, that make me think even more of air pocket somenos

Thanks m8

Edit: ok, did a partial bleed, it did farted a bit lol.. Doing a valley run, 48-50c on both, with a stock bios and nothing more, pulling a 1184mhz with a 1.149v on one and a 1.168v on the other (asic stuff etc) seems stable. think the problem is solved.
Going for a more manly bios


----------



## curly haired boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wholesale-100x-IC-VGA-DDR-RAM-14-7x14-8x6mm-Adhensive-3M-Tape-Aluminum-Heat-Sink/251431491715?_trksid=p5411.c100167.m2940&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20140131123730%26meid%3Dd219bdd49c66478a949e12550cad78cb%26pid%3D100167%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D15%26sd%3D141264980186


i'll keep that in mind, it seems a little overkill to buy 100 lol


----------



## VincentHanna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> I'm in the same boat as you, my AIO comes in tomorrow and I'm still deciding which BIOS would be the best. In regards to hydrocopper bios, I just flashed "HC-425" from the OP, and I can tell you that fan works just fine. I think I'm going to start with this bios as I feel uneasy about the bioses that are higher than 1.23v.
> 
> How did you set up RAD fans for both of your cards? Are they exhaust or intake?


Both exhaust, I replaced the fans that come attached to the rad, with Corsair SP120 performance fans as well.


----------



## VincentHanna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> Nice, is that a Corsair 730T? Love the Swiftech H220-X as well. I actually have the 730T and just pulled apart a H220-X so I could use the Apogee XL in a custom loop. I have the pump/rad for it sitting over on a shelf now (not sure what I'm going to do with it yet).
> 
> Edit: Ah, it's not a 730T. I see.


Nope, it's the 750D

That's actually a Swiftech H240-X


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wholesale-100x-IC-VGA-DDR-RAM-14-7x14-8x6mm-Adhensive-3M-Tape-Aluminum-Heat-Sink/251431491715?_trksid=p5411.c100167.m2940&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20140131123730%26meid%3Dd219bdd49c66478a949e12550cad78cb%26pid%3D100167%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D15%26sd%3D141264980186


On amazon people say when it gets hot the glue loses its grip and the heatsinks are falling off the pcb.

I just bought me 2 accelero iii coolers and some cosmos heatsinks to put on the backside.

Should i wipe off the preapplied glue on the cosmos and use the glue that comes with the accelero coolers instead?

Also what if in the future i need to send my gpus to nvidia for repair, will i be able to return everything back to stock or it will be impossible to remove the heatsinks?

If someone can answer these questions for me i'll be so in your debt!


----------



## BigMack70

Mine are top/rear exhaust as well. These things put out sooooooo much heat that I don't think you would want them as intakes... they produce WAY more heat than my CPU.

It's not the prettiest thing ever, but the performance on all parts is absolutely phenomenal with push/pull on each radiator... 52C max temps on the GPUs and the highest temp I've seen yet on the CPU while gaming is about 58-60C:


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VincentHanna*
> 
> Nope, it's the 750D
> 
> That's actually a Swiftech H240-X


Looks small in that case, thought those were 120mm fans.









Good stuff though!


----------



## pompss

Huge hit for the titan X

titan x oc max water 1500 core / 1900 mem modded bios
3d mark score total 17768.
Graphics score 21595

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7193516?



gtx 980 ti oc max air 1520 mhz /1950 mem stock bios
3d mark total score 17538
Graphics 20429



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7200549?


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VincentHanna*
> 
> Both exhaust, I replaced the fans that come attached to the rad, with Corsair SP120 performance fans as well.


I only have 1 TX, so I'm planning to put rad at the back of the case, in place of 120mm exhaust fan. Why did you replace EVGA fans, are those that bad? Also, do you know if it's possible to add 2 fans to single rad, for push-pull action? And how do you control rad fan's speed? Thru afterburner or is it set to spin at constant RPM? Sorry if these questions sound noobish, this is my first AIO ever.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dawn1980*
> 
> So is it safe to run the HC 425 modded bios equiped with the EVGA 980 Hybrid cooler on my Titan X SLI?? Im running the sc versions of the titan x and I have them game stable at 1460mhz with an aggressive fan profile. My hybrid coolers come in tomorrow and just like some feedback from forum experienced with custom bios. This will be my first time using a custom bios so what exactly is the process once the correct bios for my needs is picked??? NV FLASH DOWNLOAD LINK WOULD BE GREAT.... I just dont want to brick my cards or make them unstable in windows/gaming. I just like over 1500mhz while gaming lol....thanks in advance


it's all in the OP bud, just click the Spoilers!!!


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> I only have 1 TX, so I'm planning to put rad at the back of the case, in place of 120mm exhaust fan. Why did you replace EVGA fans, are those that bad? Also, do you know if it's possible to add 2 fans to single rad, for push-pull action? And how do you control rad fan's speed? Thru afterburner or is it set to spin at constant RPM? Sorry if these questions sound noobish, this is my first AIO ever.


As in my pic above, both of mine are in push/pull. You'll just need your own set of radiator screws to attach the second fan to the radiator. I didn't even bother with the EVGA fans; I just assume stock AIO fans are awful but I didn't test to actually confirm/deny that.

Don't think you can control the fan with Afterburner; you will need to plug it into your motherboard or a fan controller if you want to control it I think.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahzmo*
> 
> Draining the system. This is not normal. Think might be an air pocket or someting.
> 
> Just flashed original bios just in case, and still same high temps. Just gotta be the loop. Since the bridge is in paralel, the second card dosent ride up, that make me think even more of air pocket somenos
> 
> Thanks m8
> 
> Edit: ok, did a partial bleed, it did farted a bit lol.. Doing a valley run, 48-50c on both, with a stock bios and nothing more, pulling a 1184mhz with a 1.149v on one and a 1.168v on the other (asic stuff etc) seems stable. think the problem is solved.
> Going for a more manly bios


Glad you found the problem mate


----------



## VincentHanna

Well I had them anyway (Used to have push/pull on a 295x2 radiator) so thought I might as well use them as that's what they are designed for.

They run off the Titan X fan header IIRC.


----------



## VincentHanna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> it's all in the OP bud, just click the Spoilers!!!


No mention of the best BIOS to use with the Hybrid cooler though, we're looking for advice.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> Huge hit for the titan X
> 
> titan x oc max water 1500 core / 1900 mem modded bios
> 3d mark score total 17768.
> Graphics score 21595
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7193516?
> 
> 
> 
> gtx 980 ti oc max air 1520 mhz /1950 mem stock bios
> 3d mark total score 17538
> Graphics 20429
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7200549?


That's strange, I can pull 18056 with 1480/3734
5820k 4.2/2600 16g

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7149519


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VincentHanna*
> 
> No mention of the best BIOS to use with the Hybrid cooler though, we're looking for advice.


hybrid cooler will keep core temps down but essentially rely on the blower for the vrm section correct? I would be careful with it since the vrm is one of the major concerns on these cards. Which means I personally would not use bios 24/7 at 1.27v on hybrid cooler. Besides, for 24/7 1.23v at 1460 mhz like jpmboy bios is pretty good if you think going from 1.23 to 1.27 usually will net you another what 40-60 mhz 24/7 stable platform (across all games OC stable is what I mean here). All this is of course is just mine two cents.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curly haired boy*
> 
> yeah, I'm gonna see what my local microcenter has in terms of heatsinks or thermal tape. my evga kit and backplate are scheduled to come in on friday, so I want to be ready to bench...


just don't actually use thermal "tape" or the plate will be a PIA to remove. I'm betting you mean pads...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> @Jpmboy - That 1.23V bios works perfectly! Had my card running at 1450MHz core 8GHz mem doing Valley loops for about 15 minutes, no crashes.


Yeah - tested on my nephew's titanX (he has a crazy uncle







runs fine and the fans seem good in his box.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahzmo*
> 
> Thats impossible
> 
> Runing one korean ips 1440p and two asus pb28q 4k monitors. Forgot to mention, the system is on water.
> Everything as fine last night.
> Already did a full system re-install from scratch and gpuz still puts out insane temps.
> 
> Going to reflash them


is that really 70C on a water cooled card? nah.. can't be.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> Huge hit for the titan X
> 
> titan x oc max water 1500 core / 1900 mem modded bios
> 3d mark score total 17768.
> Graphics score 21595
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7193516?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtx 980 ti oc max air 1520 mhz /1950 mem stock bios
> 3d mark total score 17538
> Graphics 20429
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7200549?


fiestrike at 1080P? lol - but that's impressive anyway for small resolution. with a water block the Ti should be very quick.
Zero interest here... too incremental. Now when a better PCB with voltage control shows up, that's a BIG HIT.


----------



## Ahzmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Glad you found the problem mate


Just put your 1.24v bios







lide it better than the new 1.23 one. Noticed that the 1.23 dips a little on clock speed some times, noticed that around 56c on a valley run, getting 50c steady with the 1.24 with no down-clock.

Will dable a little more on the 1.23 later









Thanks mate


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VincentHanna*
> 
> No mention of the best BIOS to use with the Hybrid cooler though, we're looking for advice.


As I do not have a hybrid cooler, I am unable to comment on that. However what I can say is this tho, my 2 cards are currently air cooled and I am running the HC 425 BIOS. I've been on it since Sheyster posted it and for me it's been the best and most stable BIOS to date. My 2 cards boost to 1316MHz without tweaking anything and with a custom profile I can add an extra 88MHz + 31Mv to get a super stable 1405MHz. For gaming I mostly run 1339MHz, as that keeps the temps around the 60 degrees C mark.

So it really all depends on each persons particular set-up, as each user will have to tweak their own cards as performance will vary from each application. I can recommend this BIOS for 24/7 use as it downclocks to 925MHz, others have reported it at 975Mhz. So the moral of the story is it's trail and error, until you find the best config for your particular application. But that's the beauty of forums like this, we all get to share our experiences and thus help others along the way!!!


----------



## VincentHanna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> hybrid cooler will keep core temps down but essentially rely on the blower for the vrm section correct? I would be careful with it since the vrm is one of the major concerns on these cards. Which means I personally would not use bios 24/7 at 1.27v on hybrid cooler. Besides, for 24/7 1.23v at 1460 mhz like jpmboy bios is pretty good if you think going from 1.23 to 1.27 usually will net you another what 40-60 mhz 24/7 stable platform (across all games OC stable is what I mean here). All this is of course is just mine two cents.


I think you are right though

I'm pretty sure my Titan X fan never goes above the stock 22% with the AIO cooler.

But then I don't really want the fan going too high. The noise was part of the reason I installed the Hybrid coolers in the first place.


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> That's strange, I can pull 18056 with 1480/3734
> 5820k 4.2/2600 16g
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7149519


yes you right i run a quick overclock but i found another titan X 3d mark score hidden in my folder









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6974956?

total score 18274 graphics 21515.

Anyway i compared titan x on water modded bios with gtx 980 ti on air stock bios and the gtx 980 ti its very fast.


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> just don't actually use thermal "tape" or the plate will be a PIA to remove. I'm betting you mean pads...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah - tested on my nephew's titanX (he has a crazy uncle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runs fine and the fans seem good in his box.
> is that really 70C on a water cooled card? nah.. can't be.
> fiestrike at 1080P? lol - but that's impressive anyway for small resolution. with a water block the Ti should be very quick.
> Zero interest here... too incremental. Now when a better PCB with voltage control shows up, that's a BIG HIT.


I agree that for 4k the titan x Maybe perfomance better but we need to see that when a mod bios for the gtx 980 ti comes out.
Its too early to say but the gtx 980 ti confirm to be very fast.

I will run some 4k test today and see


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> @Jpmboy - That 1.23V bios works perfectly! Had my card running at 1450MHz core 8GHz mem doing Valley loops for about 15 minutes, no crashes.


what kind of temps did you see with the valley loop?


----------



## TK421

I'm still curious on how others with hynix can clock 4000mhz/8000mhz on their memory.


----------



## magbarn

I posted this another thread but it got locked down. Right now I'm gaming either on my Dell 1600p or my Samsung 55 4K TV with my TX. (They're too far apart in my man cave to use together) When running at 4K, my single TX is just too slow when running DAI, W3, GTA V with all the eye candy. I can do the following: Sell my TX for about $850 (that's what they're going for now) and buy 2x980Ti for about $1300 (going to order tax free), or just buy another TX? It's about a $500 difference between the two scenarios....


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> As in my pic above, both of mine are in push/pull. You'll just need your own set of radiator screws to attach the second fan to the radiator. I didn't even bother with the EVGA fans; I just assume stock AIO fans are awful but I didn't test to actually confirm/deny that.
> 
> Don't think you can control the fan with Afterburner; you will need to plug it into your motherboard or a fan controller if you want to control it I think.


Thanks for the info. So your rad fans are plugged in to motherboard and are running at constant speed? Am I understanding this correctly?


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> Thanks for the info. So your rad fans are plugged in to motherboard and are running at constant speed? Am I understanding this correctly?


All the fans in my system (except the two stock blower fans that are on the GPUs) are connected to a six channel fan controller so that I can adjust the fan speeds manually - I leave them near max speed when playing games with headphones and then turn them way down when gaming without headphones, watching movies, or just using the internet.


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> All the fans in my system (except the two stock blower fans that are on the GPUs) are connected to a six channel fan controller so that I can adjust the fan speeds manually - I leave them near max speed when playing games with headphones and then turn them way down when gaming without headphones, watching movies, or just using the internet.


Got ya. Thanks


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magbarn*
> 
> I posted this another thread but it got locked down. Right now I'm gaming either on my Dell 1600p or my Samsung 55 4K TV with my TX. (They're too far apart in my man cave to use together) When running at 4K, my single TX is just too slow when running DAI, W3, GTA V with all the eye candy. I can do the following: Sell my TX for about $850 (that's what they're going for now) and buy 2x980Ti for about $1300 (going to order tax free), or just buy another TX? It's about a $500 difference between the two scenarios....


Titan X. If you need an explanation I'll gladly give it. But Titan X is still the better card - and definitely more importantly for 4k and upcoming titles. Guarantee it'll use more than 6GB of Vram


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Yeah but y'all need to take into consideration that he does have absolutely every setting maxed out, so 30FPS is just within the playable zone. But with some tweaking and lowering of some settings I would expect that a much more playable 60FPS could easily be achieved. But as always it's the fine balance of do you want all the eye candy with lower FPS, or do you prefer some rougher edges for more FPS???
> 
> Personally I'm in the latter group, but I think Baasha likes to push the boundy's of what's possible for the maximum visual experience? And more power to him for putting in the time, effort and expenditure and going for it!!!


For £4,000 worth of GPU's not to mention a 5960k i would *expect* 120fps constant tbh.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magbarn*
> 
> I posted this another thread but it got locked down. Right now I'm gaming either on my Dell 1600p or my Samsung 55 4K TV with my TX. (They're too far apart in my man cave to use together) When running at 4K, my single TX is just too slow when running DAI, W3, GTA V with all the eye candy. I can do the following: Sell my TX for about $850 (that's what they're going for now) and buy 2x980Ti for about $1300 (going to order tax free), or just buy another TX? It's about a $500 difference between the two scenarios....


Well when matched clock for clock the difference is there , specially in 4k , its about 8-11%. Lets say you don't win the silicon lottery and achieve same clocks on the 980tis .. then the difference is $500 for 8-11 % performance gain and 6gb of extra ram which will come in handy at 4k as already been proved by the hardocp review of the 980ti - see the GTA V comments.

Most likely the extra money spent on the vram saves you upgrading 6 months earlier than anticipated , so thats another angle.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what kind of temps did you see with the valley loop?


58C max temp with a Noctua NF-F12 120mm fan at 70%. I want to get some Corsair SP120 Performance fans to replace it though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VincentHanna*
> 
> I think you are right though
> 
> I'm pretty sure my Titan X fan never goes above the stock 22% with the AIO cooler.
> 
> But then I don't really want the fan going too high. The noise was part of the reason I installed the Hybrid coolers in the first place.


I set my fan profile in afterburner so that the fan goes to 40% at 40C and 50% at 60C.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VincentHanna*
> 
> No mention of the best BIOS to use with the Hybrid cooler though, we're looking for advice.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/9400_50#post_23989625


----------



## gavros777

Those of you who bought heatsinks to put on the backside of the pcb did you use the glue that was preapplied on them?
Many people report to have their heatsinks falling off with that preapplied glue when things get hot.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> For £4,000 worth of GPU's not to mention a 5960k i would *expect* 120fps constant tbh.


LOL true, but life is full of these little challenges!!!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> For £4,000 worth of GPU's not to mention a 5960k i would *expect* 120fps constant tbh.


With almost 9 mega pixels worth of rendering real estate?

I want what you're smoking.

I've decided to roll back again to 352.86. Witcher 3 has gremlins on latest driver but is fine on previous build. Keeps losing focus or freezing the screen. (Can tab out fine and terminate but the games not responsive, no driver crash logs or events).

Should have done it earlier but it's the principle. If I wanted to keep having to roll back and tinker I'd have waited for AMD's Fiji...









I kid.

lol ok I don't.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> *58C max temp with a Noctua NF-F12 120mm fan at 70%*. I want to get some Corsair SP120 Performance fans to replace it though.
> I set my fan profile in afterburner so that the fan goes to 40% at 40C and 50% at 60C.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/9400_50#post_23989625


that's actually very good for a closed loop AIO - right?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> With almost 9 mega pixels worth of rendering real estate?
> 
> I want what you're smoking.


for sure...wasn't he trying 4K surround? - just too much for any commercial set up right now.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's actually very good for a closed loop AIO - right?


yup. very happy with the setup


----------



## Goloith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goloith*
> 
> So does anyone know why my primary GPU isn't going up to the rated voltage of 1.250 V? Ended up having to back the Boost table down to at least get a stable 1417 MHz Core Clock. Please note, I'm using triple monitor displays in Surround.


Anyone know why the GPU is not going up to 1.2500V? I noticed another person running triple monitors was capped at 1.2430V too.


----------



## Hambone07si

LMAO soooo hard. I really want to copy and paste this PM I just got from some kid that has nothing to do but to constantly PM me about how much of a waste the Titan X is. He used to do nothing but follow my comments and agree with anything I said and made it out like it was his input or whatnot, and that was in the 780ti owners club when I had my 780ti SLI. Then I sold those for $900 and bought the TX. Since then he does nothing but talk about his 780ti being 20-25% faster and far superior to my TX and how much of a waste the 12gigs is and will never be used. This latest PM he just sent me today must of took him over a half hour to copy/paste all these comments from other haters on the TX and talking about how bad of a gpu it is and a waste of money. The only reason I can see someone doing this is because he must be jealous of our TX's and he can't afford one. Why else would someone continue over and over to constantly PM me like that? I am LMAO to it now.

If you guys would love to read this PM he sent me, just say so because it's funny as hell and I'm getting such a kick out of it. For one I have never once said anything to him that he should ditch his 780ti sli setup and go with a TX. I have never said to him that my TX is faster. I haven't said one thing to this kid about anything, but I am so curious to why anyone in the world would go through the trouble to PM someone with a TX like this. The PM is a little long and that's the only reason I am not just copy/paste 'n it now, but if you guys would all like to LYAO too, I will gladly copy/paste it in here







..

AWWWW, POOOOR BAAABY, did we hurt your feelings because Nvidia came out with a BEAST of a card and put a INSANE amount of Vram on it just because they could and we went and bought them for $1000 a piece? Do you need a tissue







?? Or a hug







?? Or do you need a buttkick because you are jelly







?? Sorry we have made you so mad and you have nothing better to do than to PM someone with how much of a waste it is. Some of us have enough money to just throw away if we want, or don't care about the price on something, we just buy it or whatever we want because simply WE JUST WANTED IT


----------



## fliggopolis

I'm having so much trouble finding the hybrid cooler in stock. I've been refreshing constantly for two days and nothing.


----------



## bfedorov11

Hrmm asus 980ti dciii has 2x 6+2 power.. dem hotwire points be looking tasty.

Has anyone done the vmod yet? I am going to try to this weekend if I have time.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> LMAO soooo hard. I really want to copy and paste this PM I just got from some kid that has nothing to do but to constantly PM me about how much of a waste the Titan X is. He used to do nothing but follow my comments and agree with anything I said and made it out like it was his input or whatnot, and that was in the 780ti owners club when I had my 780ti SLI. Then I sold those for $900 and bought the TX. Since then he does nothing but talk about his 780ti being 20-25% faster and far superior to my TX and how much of a waste the 12gigs is and will never be used. This latest PM he just sent me today must of took him over a half hour to copy/paste all these comments from other haters on the TX and talking about how bad of a gpu it is and a waste of money. The only reason I can see someone doing this is because he must be jealous of our TX's and he can't afford one. Why else would someone continue over and over to constantly PM me like that? I am LMAO to it now.
> 
> If you guys would love to read this PM he sent me, just say so because it's funny as hell and I'm getting such a kick out of it. For one I have never once said anything to him that he should ditch his 780ti sli setup and go with a TX. I have never said to him that my TX is faster. I haven't said one thing to this kid about anything, but I am so curious to why anyone in the world would go through the trouble to PM someone with a TX like this. The PM is a little long and that's the only reason I am not just copy/paste 'n it now, but if you guys would all like to LYAO too, I will gladly copy/paste it in here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> AWWWW, POOOOR BAAABY, did we hurt your feelings because Nvidia came out with a BEAST of a card and put a INSANE amount of Vram on it just because they could and we went and bought them for $1000 a piece? Do you need a tissue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?? Or a hug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?? Or do you need a buttkick because you are jelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?? Sorry we have made you so mad and you have nothing better to do than to PM someone with how much of a waste it is. Some of us have enough money to just throw away if we want, or don't care about the price on something, we just buy it or whatever we want because simply WE JUST WANTED IT


I'd love to see that PM.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> I'd love to see that PM.


ditto


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> Hrmm asus 980ti dciii has 2x 6+2 power.. dem hotwire points be looking tasty.
> 
> Has anyone done the vmod yet? I am going to try to this weekend if I have time.


6 + 2 power is what a psu has. Gpu's have 8pin or 6pin connectors


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> 6 + 2 power is what a psu has. Gpu's have 8pin or 6pin connectors


Yeah he meant is has 2 8pin connectors. Unless that was sarcasm. And in that case ignore me. I'm tired.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> LMAO soooo hard. I really want to copy and paste this PM I just got from some kid that has nothing to do but to constantly PM me about how much of a waste the Titan X is. He used to do nothing but follow my comments and agree with anything I said and made it out like it was his input or whatnot, and that was in the 780ti owners club when I had my 780ti SLI. Then I sold those for $900 and bought the TX. Since then he does nothing but talk about his 780ti being 20-25% faster and far superior to my TX and how much of a waste the 12gigs is and will never be used. This latest PM he just sent me today must of took him over a half hour to copy/paste all these comments from other haters on the TX and talking about how bad of a gpu it is and a waste of money. The only reason I can see someone doing this is because he must be jealous of our TX's and he can't afford one. Why else would someone continue over and over to constantly PM me like that? I am LMAO to it now.
> 
> If you guys would love to read this PM he sent me, just say so because it's funny as hell and I'm getting such a kick out of it. For one I have never once said anything to him that he should ditch his 780ti sli setup and go with a TX. I have never said to him that my TX is faster. I haven't said one thing to this kid about anything, but I am so curious to why anyone in the world would go through the trouble to PM someone with a TX like this. The PM is a little long and that's the only reason I am not just copy/paste 'n it now, but if you guys would all like to LYAO too, I will gladly copy/paste it in here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> AWWWW, POOOOR BAAABY, did we hurt your feelings because Nvidia came out with a BEAST of a card and put a INSANE amount of Vram on it just because they could and we went and bought them for $1000 a piece? Do you need a tissue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?? Or a hug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?? Or do you need a buttkick because you are jelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?? Sorry we have made you so mad and you have nothing better to do than to PM someone with how much of a waste it is. Some of us have enough money to just throw away if we want, or don't care about the price on something, we just buy it or whatever we want because simply WE JUST WANTED IT


report it to the mods.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> report it to the mods.


post screenshot here first!


----------



## bigodon

This AIO evga upgrade kit will works flawless on zotac tx reference cards?
Or there is any good air cooling solution for use with zotac?


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigodon*
> 
> This AIO evga upgrade kit will works flawless on zotac tx reference cards?
> Or there is any good air cooling solution for use with zotac?


I'm pretty sure it should work. Even though the cooler is made by EVGA, the Titan X is a Nvidia reference design card (meaning no matter the brand, we all have the same card in essence). The only difference between your Zotac card, and my Nvidia Titan are the bios on the card and warranty support.


----------



## beginner1

So I decided to flash the TX and am trying to backup the stock BIOS, GPU Z is giving me an error of bios reading not supported, how do I get around this?


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beginner1*
> 
> So I decided to flash the TX and am trying to backup the stock BIOS, GPU Z is giving me an error of bios reading not supported, how do I get around this?


disable card in dev manager before extract bios


----------



## beginner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> disable card in dev manager before extract bios


Gave that a go but same problem.. GPU Z seems to be re-enabling it at some stage as well, I guess to do with it's auto disable / reenable feature, not sure if that's what's giving me trouble?

edit: uninstalling didn't work either, tried a couple versions of gpu z, run as admin, running out of ideas









worked with nvflash, still puzzled over gpu z though


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigodon*
> 
> This AIO evga upgrade kit will works flawless on zotac tx reference cards?
> Or there is any good air cooling solution for use with zotac?


Every Titan X is a reference PCB, so the EVGA AIO will work with literally any Titan X out there.


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beginner1*
> 
> So I decided to flash the TX and am trying to backup the stock BIOS, GPU Z is giving me an error of bios reading not supported, how do I get around this?


Are you using latest nvflash from the op? Try "nvflash --save origbios.ROM" without the doublequotes. It should dump stock bios in file named origbios.rom


----------



## beginner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> Are you using latest nvflash from the op? Try "nvflash --save origbios.ROM" without the doublequotes. It should dump stock bios in file named origbios.rom


Yeah nv did it without issue, got cyclops3 on there now and putting it through its paces


----------



## SteezyTN

I'm having second thoughts. I have my first Tx packaged to ship off for return, but with one card still under water and in my system now, I'm getting 5.8gb of VRAM use in gta5. I know it's allocated and such, but still. Should I just keep the TX's. It would be aboit $500 in savings by going the Ti. If I keep them, it would give me the option of going 4K within the next year.


----------



## mistax

It's Here! After dinner goona put in and see how it goes. I still like the maxair bios. So might flash that over the stock HC and get a cooler overclock on 1.25


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I'm having second thoughts. I have my first Tx packaged to ship off for return, but with one card still under water and in my system now, I'm getting 5.8gb of VRAM use in gta5. I know it's allocated and such, but still. Should I just keep the TX's. It would be aboit $500 in savings by going the Ti. If I keep them, it would give me the option of going 4K within the next year.


Dude keep the cards. I thought about downgrading too but I know myself all too well, I don't like compromises.


----------



## mistax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I'm having second thoughts. I have my first Tx packaged to ship off for return, but with one card still under water and in my system now, I'm getting 5.8gb of VRAM use in gta5. I know it's allocated and such, but still. Should I just keep the TX's. It would be aboit $500 in savings by going the Ti. If I keep them, it would give me the option of going 4K within the next year.


It's okay. Once you go deep you never look back. I once too thought that an embody, or hd800 were expensive items. Just buy and never look back. No Regrets till your next paycheck.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I'm having second thoughts. I have my first Tx packaged to ship off for return, but with one card still under water and in my system now, I'm getting 5.8gb of VRAM use in gta5. I know it's allocated and such, but still. Should I just keep the TX's. It would be aboit $500 in savings by going the Ti. If I keep them, it would give me the option of going 4K within the next year.


Depends if you kick yourself more when you get your 4k monitor for not keeping the Titans or you'll kick yourself less because you saved $500.

If you're that undecided i would sleep on it.

There ones sure thing, the titans will last longer before needing an upgrade. They are 8-11 % faster clock for clock and the vram will give them longer legs for time to come - you could look at it like $100 per month eg not needing to upgrade 5 months sooner etc . The 980 ti is going to feel the hurt a lot sooner on the vram front.

There might be the odd trade in graphical settings still on TX in 4k SLI but it won't be the choice between medium res textures or high res texture packs like it will be on the 980 ti.

I know myself when i had 3 GTX 980s in 4k .. had all the horsepower in the world but had to run medium textures on dying light and SOM and LOTF. So yeah 6 gb is too close for comfort for me. GTA V is already using more in 4k , so does SOM so does LOTF etc .


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I'm having second thoughts. I have my first Tx packaged to ship off for return, but with one card still under water and in my system now, I'm getting 5.8gb of VRAM use in gta5. I know it's allocated and such, but still. Should I just keep the TX's. It would be aboit $500 in savings by going the Ti. If I keep them, it would give me the option of going 4K within the next year.


Titans seem to hold there value more over time than other cards. If you do decide to keep the TX's until next years Titans, you may be able to fetch good coin for them well into 2016.


----------



## bfedorov11

I had my 780tis for about a year.. went 4k and was basically forced to upgrade if I wanted to keep settings above average. 12gb seems like overkill right now, but really don't know how games will utilize vram in a year.

Don't forget resale value. My 780tis sold for about 30% of their retail value.. thanks to 3gb... while OG Titans and Blacks were selling for 50% or higher. All because 6gb is still viable and above the average.


----------



## beginner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> It's okay. Once you go deep you never look back. I once too thought that an embody, or hd800 were expensive items. Just buy and never look back. No Regrets till your next paycheck.


Yeah after a little time the extra cost will be forgotten and that little extra performance will be there, havn't even considered downgrading. Good thing about the 980ti is if I destroy my titan there's a cheaper replacement option









As for the embody, probably the best upgrade I've ever done, a real throne


----------



## doogk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I'm having second thoughts. I have my first Tx packaged to ship off for return, but with one card still under water and in my system now, I'm getting 5.8gb of VRAM use in gta5. I know it's allocated and such, but still. Should I just keep the TX's. It would be aboit $500 in savings by going the Ti. If I keep them, it would give me the option of going 4K within the next year.


Another vote for keep the TX


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beginner1*
> 
> Gave that a go but same problem.. GPU Z seems to be re-enabling it at some stage as well, I guess to do with it's auto disable / reenable feature, not sure if that's what's giving me trouble?
> 
> edit: uninstalling didn't work either, tried a couple versions of gpu z, run as admin, running out of ideas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> worked with nvflash, still puzzled over gpu z though


use the most recent gpuZ install, it will tell you it's gonna disable the driver, then it will drop the bio to your desktop and enable the driver. easy.


----------



## SteezyTN

Alright guys and gals. I'M KEEPING BOTH TITAN X'S.

I'm so mad at myself. Why? because I had already taken the first card out from my loop. Now I have to drain it again for reinstall. After thinking on it, I will have the 12GB to cover my butt when 6GB wont be enough. I'm watching videos on YouTube of the 4GB 980 at 4k, and they're only using 3.5GB. But that's because they are lowering all the settings. When spending $500 bucks on a card (let alone 2 grand), I don't want to lower settings, even if it is setting AA to the max. I like my settings to max. That's what I paying for.

Now I need to call TigerDirect tonight or tomorrow to cancel the returns


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Alright guys and gals. I'M KEEPING BOTH TITAN X'S.
> 
> I'm so mad at myself. Why? because I had already taken the first card out from my loop. Now I have to drain it again for reinstall. After thinking on it, I will have the 12GB to cover my butt when 6GB wont be enough. I'm watching videos on YouTube of the 4GB 980 at 4k, and they're only using 3.5GB. But that's because they are lowering all the settings. When spending $500 bucks on a card (let alone 2 grand), I don't want to lower settings, even if it is setting AA to the max. I like my settings to max. That's what I paying for.
> 
> Now I need to call TigerDirect tonight or tomorrow to cancel the returns


Good decision .. saved yourself a fair bit of worry monitoring your memory usage at any res and trying to stay within set vram envelopes eg was that frame hitch due to cpu limitation or vram been maxed out ? jeez not sure ?? - i can't be bothered working that out lol - i just want to play the game all settings on and have no hitching due to vram.

The peace of mind is worth something - it worth some $$ . Not to mention you'll get longer out of the cards also.


----------



## Ahzmo

I there guys









Today, discovored a issue with my loop



Running a Monsoon 2bay res with a alphacool VPP655 pwm pump, so it goes Pump - cpu block - and Alphacool 360 rad, then goes to a Paralel titan x, then off to a 280 Alphacool, then back to the pum.

The issue in case, is that, if i put the pump speed at 50%, around 2150rpm, them temps on the first titan just goes up, doing some gamin', the first gpu just keep temp rising, to a point of 20º more than the second one.

If i put the pump on full, around 4750rpm, both temps go down, being more equal with the 2 gpus. around 40-50ish. This wasnt happening like, yesterday.

Already tried a partial bleed, tried to take out any possible air pokets, refiling etc, with no avail, still the same weird issue.

What this could be? A pump problem? And its not bad jut to leave her working full speed?

Thanks guys


----------



## DADDYDC650

Might as well return your TXs and grab 2 980 TI's. Highly doubtful that a game is going to come along that uses more than 6GB and makes you regret it before Pascal Titan. Let's be honest, you WILL get the upgrade itch once Pascal benches are leaked. Won't even remember your Titan Xs then. Pocket the hundreds you'll save now and enjoy the same performance you are used to.

BTW, I wouldn't ask TX owners what to do. Most of them are probably passed their return periods.


----------



## mistax

oh boy benchmarking tonight before i return the normal one.


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahzmo*
> 
> I there guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today, discovored a issue with my loop
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running a Monsoon 2bay res with a alphacool VPP655 pwm pump, so it goes Pump - cpu block - and Alphacool 360 rad, then goes to a Paralel titan x, then off to a 280 Alphacool, then back to the pum.
> 
> The issue in case, is that, if i put the pump speed at 50%, around 2150rpm, them temps on the first titan just goes up, doing some gamin', the first gpu just keep temp rising, to a point of 20º more than the second one.
> 
> If i put the pump on full, around 4750rpm, both temps go down, being more equal with the 2 gpus. around 40-50ish. This wasnt happening like, yesterday.
> 
> Already tried a partial bleed, tried to take out any possible air pokets, refiling etc, with no avail, still the same weird issue.
> 
> What this could be? A pump problem? And its not bad jut to leave her working full speed?
> 
> Thanks guys


I think its the pump too. If the pump is dying, it makes sense to me that top card would start to lose flow first with a parallel bridge. And if increasing the pump speeds solves the problem.... Sounds like a good reason to get a d5


----------



## Ahzmo

The wierd is that neither the cpu ir the other card are much affected by the pump speed, sure they decrease the temps with full pump, but at mid pump they wont go as rocket high as the first gpu









The alphacool is a d5 pwm, i think


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Alright guys and gals. I'M KEEPING BOTH TITAN X'S.
> 
> I'm so mad at myself. Why? because I had already taken the first card out from my loop. Now I have to drain it again for reinstall. After thinking on it, I will have the 12GB to cover my butt when 6GB wont be enough. I'm watching videos on YouTube of the 4GB 980 at 4k, and they're only using 3.5GB. But that's because they are lowering all the settings. When spending $500 bucks on a card (let alone 2 grand), I don't want to lower settings, even if it is setting AA to the max. I like my settings to max. That's what I paying for.
> 
> Now I need to call TigerDirect tonight or tomorrow to cancel the returns


I hope you do but bet you change mind!! In my opinion better to have the 2 top cards
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahzmo*
> 
> I there guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today, discovored a issue with my loop
> 
> 
> 
> Running a Monsoon 2bay res with a alphacool VPP655 pwm pump, so it goes Pump - cpu block - and Alphacool 360 rad, then goes to a Paralel titan x, then off to a 280 Alphacool, then back to the pum.
> 
> The issue in case, is that, if i put the pump speed at 50%, around 2150rpm, them temps on the first titan just goes up, doing some gamin', the first gpu just keep temp rising, to a point of 20º more than the second one.
> 
> If i put the pump on full, around 4750rpm, both temps go down, being more equal with the 2 gpus. around 40-50ish. This wasnt happening like, yesterday.
> 
> Already tried a partial bleed, tried to take out any possible air pokets, refiling etc, with no avail, still the same weird issue.
> 
> What this could be? A pump problem? And its not bad jut to leave her working full speed?
> 
> Thanks guys


How long did it work at 50% and keep temps down?? Might be that the x is hotter so need more flow to cool! It will not hurt to leave top speed


----------



## curly haired boy

so, back from my local microcenter, which had some pads - i was thinking, i can remove the window from my default titan X shroud instead of using the plastic evga one. because the OG shroud is cast aluminum, having it mated and in contact with the midplate will probably do much more for heat removal than adding a few smaller heatsinks....


----------



## Ahzmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I hope you do but bet you change mind!! In my opinion better to have the 2 top cards
> How long did it work at 50% and keep temps down?? Might be that the x is hotter so need more flow to cool! It will not hurt to leave top speed


For 2-3 months, never had an issue with the loop, the gpus always stayed in the 55,give or take. The cpu never passed the 65 on aida test. Whats getting on my nerves is that the other stuff is at normal temps. Is it was a pump issue, would reflecte on the entire loop temp.. Damn , pulling my air on this one..


----------



## sgs2008

Anyone here purchase the acx cooler from amazon and if so how fast did it ship out ?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahzmo*
> 
> For 2-3 months, never had an issue with the loop, the gpus always stayed in the 55,give or take. The cpu never passed the 65 on aida test. Whats getting on my nerves is that the other stuff is at normal temps. Is it was a pump issue, would reflecte on the entire loop temp.. Damn , pulling my air on this one..


either air or pump going out.. maybe PMW is not reporting right how are you controlling it??


----------



## Ahzmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> either air or pump going out.. maybe PMW is not reporting right how are you controlling it??


Air or pump? Didnt get it mate









Through bios , via fan curve config. But in windows with the msi commander, it has a nob with 25-50-75-100%. It ajusts the pump speed, bypassing the fan curve, that you can config also in windows. And i hear her going fast or slow according of the %

But how come only the first tx get hit with the lack of flow? The second one even on a valey run, keeps a normal temp.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahzmo*
> 
> Air or pump? Didnt get it mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Through bios , via fan curve config. But in windows with the msi commander, it has a nob with 25-50-75-100%. It ajusts the pump speed, bypassing the fan curve, that you can config also in windows. And i hear her going fast or slow according of the %
> 
> But how come only the first tx get hit with the lack of flow? The second one even on a valey run, keeps a normal temp.


either air in system that i doubt or pump going bad. also maybe the controller is not actually telling it to run at speed that it needs and you think it is at.. nothing wrong with running at 75% or 100% all the time as long as noise dose not bother you.. really you are better setting pumps to one speed and forgetting it and vary fan speeds depending on temp!!

1st card gets hotter because the 2nd one is first on loop, but really should not matter. since it is parallel, thinking!!!

set pump to run at full speed and control fans with controller is my advice because vary a pump causes a lot more noise!!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahzmo*
> 
> Air or pump? Didnt get it mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Through bios , via fan curve config. But in windows with the msi commander, it has a nob with 25-50-75-100%. It ajusts the pump speed, bypassing the fan curve, that you can config also in windows. And i hear her going fast or slow according of the %
> 
> But how come only the first tx get hit with the lack of flow? The second one even on a valey run, keeps a normal temp.


where you from??


----------



## Ahzmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> either air in system that i doubt or pump going bad. also maybe the controller is not actually telling it to run at speed that it needs and you think it is at.. nothing wrong with running at 75% or 100% all the time as long as noise dose not bother you.. really you are better setting pumps to one speed and forgetting it and vary fan speeds depending on temp!!
> 
> 1st card gets hotter because the 2nd one is first on loop, but really should not matter. since it is parallel, thinking!!!
> 
> set pump to run at full speed and control fans with controller is my advice because vary a pump causes a lot more noise!!


Yes, usualy the first always a bit warmer, but never to a 20c range. Once it even went 80s on desktop, since im using multiple screens, and a moded bios with a 1.24v the card just goes bananas. I force the controler to a specific %. Till now it has been always on 50%, with no issues. But now that 50%, just dont cut it. im thinking that probably something is restricting the flow on the first.

Either way, already bought a d5 pwm from ek with express delivery will ré-bleed the sys later on

Im from Portugal mate


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahzmo*
> 
> Yes, usualy the first always a bit warmer, but never to a 20c range. Once it even went 80s on desktop, since im using multiple screens, and a moded bios with a 1.24v the card just goes bananas. I force the controler to a specific %. Till now it has been always on 50%, with no issues. But now that 50%, just dont cut it. im thinking that probably something is restricting the flow on the first.
> 
> Either way, already bought a d5 pwm from ek with express delivery will ré-bleed the sys later on
> 
> Im from Portugal mate


good call on the new D5, would set to run at 75 to 100% and vary fans.. when you drain it, take apart blocks and look you could be right about restriction'''


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahzmo*
> 
> I there guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today, discovored a issue with my loop
> 
> 
> 
> Running a Monsoon 2bay res with a alphacool VPP655 pwm pump, so it goes Pump - cpu block - and Alphacool 360 rad, then goes to a Paralel titan x, then off to a 280 Alphacool, then back to the pum.
> 
> The issue in case, is that, if i put the pump speed at 50%, around 2150rpm, them temps on the first titan just goes up, doing some gamin', the first gpu just keep temp rising, to a point of 20º more than the second one.
> 
> If i put the pump on full, around 4750rpm, both temps go down, being more equal with the 2 gpus. around 40-50ish. This wasnt happening like, yesterday.
> 
> Already tried a partial bleed, tried to take out any possible air pokets, refiling etc, with no avail, still the same weird issue.
> 
> What this could be? A pump problem? And its not bad jut to leave her working full speed?
> 
> Thanks guys


What's the bridge model?


----------



## mistax

So ASIC on this one is 73.1 and i was able to do

Power - 121%
Core +160
Memory - +510

Gave me max core of 1514/8000 running at 49c. =D temperature upgrade over the reference cooler. Well worth the extra 100 for the cooler and backplate that came with the hybrid version.

Edit: I change the hybrid bios to the MaxAir2, since it's based off the hydrocopper version anyways.

I'm running @ 1.2610, which i assume is still okay right?


----------



## SteezyTN

How much do you want to bet he doesn't have SLI enabled. That would really be the only cause of the first card getting 20 degrees higher when gaming.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> How much do you want to be he doesn't have SLI enabled. That would really be the only cause of the first card getting 20 degrees higher when gaming.


Very possible


----------



## Silent Scone

It's not, it's his EK bridge. Increasing pump speed is enough to increase the flow rate for the parallel bridge to function as intended.

Remove it and try using an adjustable fitting, pretty confident the temps will decrease.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It's not, it's his EK bridge. Increasing pump speed is enough to increase the flow rate for the parallel bridge to function as intended.
> 
> Remove it and try using an adjustable fitting, pretty confident the temps will decrease.


It's just a regular EK parallel terminal. I used the exact one with my 780 SLI setup. It looks like the 3-slot. Unless he has a bad mount. I remember the first time I used a terminal, I misplaced the O-ring, and water spewed everywhere.


----------



## beginner1

Looks like I'm out at 1460 / 7900. cyclops3, 1.274v, 42c with min fan speed. When CPU loads up and fans kick in I see about a 5c drop in GPU temp, reckon I can go any higher with the voltage??


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beginner1*
> 
> Looks like I'm out at 1460 / 7900. cyclops3, 1.274v, 42c with min fan speed. When CPU loads up and fans kick in I see about a 5c drop in GPU temp, reckon I can go any higher with the voltage??


cyclops 1.274


----------



## Silent Scone

With parallel you halve the rate of flow to each GPU, which is why that pump at 50% isn't providing enough pressure. There could also still be air trapped which would cause the terminal to function incorrectly.


----------



## beginner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> cyclops 1.274


wat


----------



## Heratic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beginner1*
> 
> So I decided to flash the TX and am trying to backup the stock BIOS, GPU Z is giving me an error of bios reading not supported, how do I get around this?


Just use nvflash to back it up nvflash --save whatever.rom


----------



## beginner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heratic*
> 
> Just use nvflash to back it up nvflash --save whatever.rom


Yeah nvflash worked no problem


----------



## alxdo2

Just got my EVGA Titan X AIO Coolers. They are working amazingly on just a stock Titan X's. I just apparently learned that amazon sent me a EVGA TITAN X SC instead of the normal version and the other one I have is just a normal Titan X. The AIO's are cooling the GPU's nicely and i'm currently idling around 35C on the primary card running 3 ROG SWIFTS and the secondary card running at 30C. If anyone has anyone questions feel free to ask







. I have done no overclocking yet but am trying to look into it, little confused about it haha.


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> 68.9 here and can run 1480/3734, 1.23v
> 
> wonder how much it will improve on 1.274v
> 
> what's the most aggressive/highest volt titan x bios available to download?


1.275VCore and 500W should be "aggressive" enough


----------



## beginner1

Playing GTA I was getting pulsing framerate drops, dialing the memory down resolved it so I've got it all the way back to stock for the minute... What could be the issue here? Memory overheating maybe?


----------



## Ahzmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> It's just a regular EK parallel terminal. I used the exact one with my 780 SLI setup. It looks like the 3-slot. Unless he has a bad mount. I remember the first time I used a terminal, I misplaced the O-ring, and water spewed everywhere.


Everything was running fine till 2 days ago, that's the weird part. Been working withing the normal parameters for 2-3 months. The loop is new, just did it all when i've recieved the pump, those 2-3 months back
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> It's just a regular EK parallel terminal. I used the exact one with my 780 SLI setup. It looks like the 3-slot. Unless he has a bad mount. I remember the first time I used a terminal, I misplaced the O-ring, and water spewed everywhere.


Its one thing that im thinking alot about, from my calculations, i think its something around that idea
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> With parallel you halve the rate of flow to each GPU, which is why that pump at 50% isn't providing enough pressure. There could also still be air trapped which would cause the terminal to function incorrectly.


True true, if it was a pump problem, the 2nd tx would have also been with issues

Well, just opened the pc and screened 2 shots. Both on windows only,

Pump at 100%



Pump at 50%



SLI is active, and physx is on auto.
Only way i can see it is something on the gpus connections.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahzmo*
> 
> Everything was running fine till 2 days ago, that's the weird part. Been working withing the normal parameters for 2-3 months. The loop is new, just did it all when i've recieved the pump, those 2-3 months back
> Its one thing that im thinking alot about, from my calculations, i think its something around that idea
> True true, if it was a pump problem, the 2nd tx would have also been with issues
> 
> Well, just opened the pc and screened 2 shots. Both on windows only,
> 
> Pump at 100%
> 
> 
> 
> Pump at 50%
> 
> 
> 
> SLI is active, and physx is on auto.
> Only way i can see it is something on the gpus connections.


Could be a restriction in gpu1 eg in parallel flow will only be equal if resistance is equal through each waterblock. This restriction is been overcome when pumps are at full pressure is one theory.

Possibly some gunk from elsewhere in the loop has partially blocked gpu1 ?


----------



## mistax

So i'm getting some artifact with 8000 memory clock, i'm wondering if it's because with the hybrid setup im running it on auto fan, versus the 70-80% before when i was on reference


----------



## Goloith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Could be a restriction in gpu1 eg in parallel flow will only be equal if resistance is equal through each waterblock. This restriction is been overcome when pumps are at full pressure is one theory.
> 
> Possibly some gunk from elsewhere in the loop has partially blocked gpu1 ?


If you're running in SLI in Surround the primary GPU will be about 10-20C hotter. To test this disable Surround and unlink your other two monitors from the GPU.


----------



## G227

For people with hybrid AIOs for TX - do you get any noticeable pump noise? I have the 980AIO and once connected to TX it had noticable noise comming out of a pump. I finally got a cable that allows me to connect the pump straight to MOBO and now when running @60% on idle there is still some noise, but its much much better. Totally recommend that if you have any noise issues with it







. But was wondering if the TX version might be better?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> So i'm getting some artifact with 8000 memory clock, i'm wondering if it's because with the hybrid setup im running it on auto fan, versus the 70-80% before when i was on reference


Most likely. You can't let the fan run @22% - that's gonna fry your VRAM. Initially I was getting crashes too and couldn't figure out why as my GPU was at 42C - then I realized I had my fan curve set up in a way that it didn't kick in until 45C. Now I have it running @40% when gaming (above 40C).

I'm interested to see how many people will fry the VRMs in the cumming months - these aggressive OCs @8000GHz with 1.274V flowing through the PCB - some of which even do not sport a proper back-plate. It's not only about them core temps







. Considering the stock VRMs got to 102C, that's suicide







. One guy who soldered onto TX for extra voltage fried his VRM first as well.

I downgraded from Maxair 1.274 / 1.256 to SC425 bios & running at 1.237 together with +250 on VRAM, back-plate and fan blowing right at it gives me a better peace of mind


----------



## ssgwright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alxdo2*
> 
> Just got my EVGA Titan X AIO Coolers. They are working amazingly on just a stock Titan X's. I just apparently learned that amazon sent me a EVGA TITAN X SC instead of the normal version and the other one I have is just a normal Titan X. The AIO's are cooling the GPU's nicely and i'm currently idling around 35C on the primary card running 3 ROG SWIFTS and the secondary card running at 30C. If anyone has anyone questions feel free to ask
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have done no overclocking yet but am trying to look into it, little confused about it haha.


nice setup! and welcome to ocn!


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> For people with hybrid AIOs for TX - do you get any noticeable pump noise? I have the 980AIO and once connected to TX it had noticable noise comming out of a pump. I finally got a cable that allows me to connect the pump straight to MOBO and now when running @60% on idle there is still some noise, but its much much better. Totally recommend that if you have any noise issues with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But was wondering if the TX version might be better?
> Most likely. You can't let the fan run @22% - that's gonna fry your VRAM. Initially I was getting crashes too and couldn't figure out why as my GPU was at 42C - then I realized I had my fan curve set up in a way that it didn't kick in until 45C. Now I have it running @40% when gaming (above 40C).
> 
> I'm interested to see how many people will fry the VRMs in the cumming months - these aggressive OCs @8000GHz with 1.274V flowing through the PCB - some of which even do not sport a proper back-plate. It's not only about them core temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Considering the stock VRMs got to 102C, that's suicide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . One guy who soldered onto TX for extra voltage fried his VRM first as well.
> 
> I downgraded from Maxair 1.274 / 1.256 to SC425 bios & running at 1.237 together with +250 on VRAM, back-plate and fan blowing right at it gives me a better peace of mind


I don't hear any noise from my AIO pumps. There was some noise initially but after letting them run for 24 hours, they quieted down. I'm also curious to see how the longevity on these VRMs and memory chips will be... I'm using a 50% fan profile under load myself; even so, my backplates get very hot to the touch after a long gaming session. It's part of why I'm too cowardly to flash my BIOS... if something explodes on these cards, I want to be able to warranty them


----------



## beginner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> For people with hybrid AIOs for TX - do you get any noticeable pump noise? I have the 980AIO and once connected to TX it had noticable noise comming out of a pump. I finally got a cable that allows me to connect the pump straight to MOBO and now when running @60% on idle there is still some noise, but its much much better. Totally recommend that if you have any noise issues with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But was wondering if the TX version might be better?
> Most likely. You can't let the fan run @22% - that's gonna fry your VRAM. Initially I was getting crashes too and couldn't figure out why as my GPU was at 42C - then I realized I had my fan curve set up in a way that it didn't kick in until 45C. Now I have it running @40% when gaming (above 40C).
> 
> I'm interested to see how many people will fry the VRMs in the cumming months - these aggressive OCs @8000GHz with 1.274V flowing through the PCB - some of which even do not sport a proper back-plate. It's not only about them core temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Considering the stock VRMs got to 102C, that's suicide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . One guy who soldered onto TX for extra voltage fried his VRM first as well.
> 
> I downgraded from Maxair 1.274 / 1.256 to SC425 bios & running at 1.237 together with +250 on VRAM, back-plate and fan blowing right at it gives me a better peace of mind


Yeah it's the back that has me a little worried.. I'm running full EK block / backplate but have the VRAM back to 0 at the moment, difficult without being able to watch its temp, I'll hit the backplate with the temp gun if it's of interest to anyone, not really sure what that'll tell us though.


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> For people with hybrid AIOs for TX - do you get any noticeable pump noise? I have the 980AIO and once connected to TX it had noticable noise comming out of a pump. I finally got a cable that allows me to connect the pump straight to MOBO and now when running @60% on idle there is still some noise, but its much much better. Totally recommend that if you have any noise issues with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But was wondering if the TX version might be better?
> Most likely. You can't let the fan run @22% - that's gonna fry your VRAM. Initially I was getting crashes too and couldn't figure out why as my GPU was at 42C - then I realized I had my fan curve set up in a way that it didn't kick in until 45C. Now I have it running @40% when gaming (above 40C).
> 
> I'm interested to see how many people will fry the VRMs in the cumming months - these aggressive OCs @8000GHz with 1.274V flowing through the PCB - some of which even do not sport a proper back-plate. It's not only about them core temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Considering the stock VRMs got to 102C, that's suicide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . One guy who soldered onto TX for extra voltage fried his VRM first as well.
> 
> I downgraded from Maxair 1.274 / 1.256 to SC425 bios & running at 1.237 together with +250 on VRAM, back-plate and fan blowing right at it gives me a better peace of mind


Lots of good info here.







My AIO comes today. Its for Titan X. I'll let you know about the pump noise. I'm also starting with HC 425 (1.23V max) BIOS just because of the reasons you listed. Planning to run my shroud fan at max 45%.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahzmo*
> 
> Everything was running fine till 2 days ago, that's the weird part. Been working withing the normal parameters for 2-3 months. The loop is new, just did it all when i've recieved the pump, those 2-3 months back
> Its one thing that im thinking alot about, from my calculations, i think its something around that idea
> True true, if it was a pump problem, the 2nd tx would have also been with issues
> 
> Well, just opened the pc and screened 2 shots. Both on windows only,
> 
> Pump at 100%
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pump at 50%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLI is active, and physx is on auto.
> Only way i can see it is something on the gpus connections.


If it's only started recently I would remove the cards and the terminal when replacing the pump. Check the top card for correct mounting. However the distinctive difference between the pump speeds screams an issue with the rate of flow from the top card. I hate EK terminals whether they're serial or parallel. Adjustable fittings between 3 cards here, with Koolance quick disconnects on either end.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahzmo*
> 
> Everything was running fine till 2 days ago, that's the weird part. Been working withing the normal parameters for 2-3 months. The loop is new, just did it all when i've recieved the pump, those 2-3 months back
> Its one thing that im thinking alot about, from my calculations, i think its something around that idea
> True true, if it was a pump problem, the 2nd tx would have also been with issues
> 
> Well, just opened the pc and screened 2 shots. Both on windows only,
> 
> Pump at 100%
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pump at 50%
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLI is active, and physx is on auto.
> Only way i can see it is something on the gpus connections.


at low flow the parallel terminal is not distributing the flow correctly. why not run the pump at 100% ?


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> I don't hear any noise from my AIO pumps. There was some noise initially but after letting them run for 24 hours, they quieted down. I'm also curious to see how the longevity on these VRMs and memory chips will be... I'm using a 50% fan profile under load myself; even so, my backplates get very hot to the touch after a long gaming session. It's part of why I'm too cowardly to flash my BIOS... if something explodes on these cards, I want to be able to warranty them


And you have the Titan X AIO, the AIO for TX as standalone or the 980AIO? I'm thinking they are the same units anyway, but just curious.

It also depends on your noise tolerance - me - I want absolutely silent build at idle in my R5 which the pump wasn't. I guess Ill get another one and see if its the same.

Yeah I feel you for that warranty thing - if it starts artifacting thats ok, you can return it, but if you fry it, well







. I had my card shut down multiple times because of VRMs already so I'm not about to push it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beginner1*
> 
> Yeah it's the back that has me a little worried.. I'm running full EK block / backplate but have the VRAM back to 0 at the moment, difficult without being able to watch its temp, I'll hit the backplate with the temp gun if it's of interest to anyone, not really sure what that'll tell us though.


That would be nice - to see. Some members here did already, but more data is always better








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> Lots of good info here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My AIO comes today. Its for Titan X. I'll let you know about the pump noise. I'm also starting with HC 425 (1.23V max) BIOS just because of the reasons you listed. Planning to run my shroud fan at max 45%.


I was thinking even replacing the stock heatsink for VRM (which I assume is the back one on TX that is left after you install AIO) with something bigger? Maybe that would stick out of the back of the card









Oh and how is the HC425 BIOS different from the SC425? SC has stock voltages so up to 1.237V - from what you are saying the HC has the same?


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> I was thinking even replacing the stock heatsink for VRM (which I assume is the back one on TX that is left after you install AIO) with something bigger? Maybe that would stick out of the back of the card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and how is the HC425 BIOS different from the SC425? SC has stock voltages so up to 1.237V - from what you are saying the HC has the same?


I didn't look at SC, I assume its Superclocked? I'm planning to use HC (Hydrocopper), from the OP, this one. Looks like same max voltage, yes.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> And you have the Titan X AIO, the AIO for TX as standalone or the 980AIO? I'm thinking they are the same units anyway, but just curious.


I believe all those are the same, but for what it's worth I have two reference cards purchased directly from Nvidia along with two EVGA Titan X AIO coolers which I attached. Both cards also have an EVGA backplate.


----------



## dawn1980

hybrid AIO works really well my idle temps is 24 degrees and pump is silent. I'm on stock SC bios at 1506/4000 card asic 82.6 temp stays around 48 degrees in GTA5 gamed 3 hours no crash using precision x with volt slider all the way up. Card is really impressive in 4k with 2xMSAA and everything ultra getting 40-45fps. Debating if its worth sli for extra 15fps since I'm limited to 60hz screen. This is game stable...I wonder if its even worth flashing my card with a mod bios since I'm already running well for a titan x from just seeing others having hard time going above 1500....


----------



## SynchroSCP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dawn1980*
> 
> hybrid AIO works really well my idle temps is 24 degrees and pump is silent. I'm on stock SC bios at 1506/4000 card asic 82.6 temp stays around 48 degrees in GTA5 gamed 3 hours no crash using precision x with volt slider all the way up. Card is really impressive in 4k with 2xMSAA and everything ultra getting 40-45fps. Debating if its worth sli for extra 15fps since I'm limited to 60hz screen. This is game stable...I wonder if its even worth flashing my card with a mod bios since I'm already running well for a titan x from just seeing others having hard time going above 1500....


Sounds like you won the silicon lottery...might as well try a mod bios and see what you get but those results on stock are impressive. You can always go back, worth a try to see what the card can do unleashed.


----------



## Nunzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> I believe all those are the same, but for what it's worth I have two reference cards purchased directly from Nvidia along with two EVGA Titan X AIO coolers which I attached. Both cards also have an EVGA backplate.


same here ....AIO coolers work great!


----------



## gavros777

I would like to mount a noctua 140mm fan on top of the soon to be complete titan x sli with accelero iii coolers setup. Some people recommended using velcro which worries me when things get hot the glue will come off.
Others recommended zipties but i'm afraid the fan will be dangling inside the case.

Can someone think of a better idea?


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> I would like to mount a noctua 140mm fan on top of the soon to be complete titan x sli with accelero iii coolers setup. Some people recommended using velcro which worries me when things get hot the glue will come off.
> Others recommended zipties but i'm afraid the fan will be dangling inside the case.
> 
> Can someone think of a better idea?


Some pictures of your rig and the proposed set-up you wish to create might be helpful here!!!


----------



## DNMock

Just checkin in real quick, has anyone heard or seen if the passive backplates from Aquacomputer are compatible withthe EK blocks, and if so is there a notable difference?


----------



## electricsheep

Did some temperature testing on the back of my Titan X EK backplate after a 20 minute run on Witcher 3, maxed settings 4k. Cards set at 1500/8000 and 1.274v. The max temp I recorded with an IR gun on the hottest part of the backplate was 54 Celsius (room temp 26)


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> Did some temperature testing on the back of my Titan X EK backplate after a 20 minute run on Witcher 3, maxed settings 4k. Cards set at 1500/8000 and 1.274v. The max temp I recorded with an IR gun on the hottest part of the backplate was 54 Celsius (room temp 26)


This is nearly identical to my results.

I'm super impressed with the EK backplates. Aesthetically they are beautiful and really do a fantastic job of cooling.


----------



## John Shepard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> I would like to mount a noctua 140mm fan on top of the soon to be complete titan x sli with accelero iii coolers setup. Some people recommended using velcro which worries me when things get hot the glue will come off.
> Others recommended zipties but i'm afraid the fan will be dangling inside the case.
> 
> Can someone think of a better idea?


i used zip ties to my mount 2 120mm fans on top of my titan
No dangling issues


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahzmo*
> 
> For 2-3 months, never had an issue with the loop, the gpus always stayed in the 55,give or take. The cpu never passed the 65 on aida test. Whats getting on my nerves is that the other stuff is at normal temps. Is it was a pump issue, would reflecte on the entire loop temp.. Damn , pulling my air on this one..


Restriction is being cut in half when it gets to the bridge. If flow gets low enough the bottom card would have more probably due to gravity and the outlet acting as a vacuum. It is only equal if flow is high enough.

Does that pump have a 1-5 setting on it? Did you have it on the lowest setting? I have a d5 and noticed I got lower temps on my cards by increasing the pump to 3. Now I am debating to not install this parallel bridge I just received.. my pump makes a lot of noise when it gets close to speed 5.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John Shepard*
> 
> i used zip ties to my mount 2 120mm fans on top of my titan
> No dangling issues


Pic's or it didn't happen.

I'm actually just really curious.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> Restriction is being cut in half when it gets to the bridge. If flow gets low enough the bottom card would have more probably due to gravity and the outlet acting as a vacuum. It is only equal if flow is high enough.
> 
> Does that pump have a 1-5 setting on it? Did you have it on the lowest setting? I have a d5 and noticed I got lower temps on my cards by increasing the pump to 3. Now I am debating to not install this parallel bridge I just received.. my pump makes a lot of noise when it gets close to speed 5.


I run a DCP 4.0 on PWM and it usually just hangs out at around 50%-60% until 40c. I also have a parallel terminal on my SLI TX's and I haven't seen 45c yet. Even after 3 hours of Witcher 3 in surround and clocks at 1480/7900.

While the DCP 4.0 is a bit stronger than the D5 in LPH, I don't think a parallel terminal will hurt you by any means.


----------



## Klunt Bumskrint

I'm in UK where can I get the Hybrid Cooler?


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John Shepard*
> 
> i used zip ties to my mount 2 120mm fans on top of my titan
> No dangling issues


Can you post some pics or describe how you used them?
I'm at work right now and can't take pics of my computer plus it will take me all night to put everything together(add to that the time i have to wait for the glue to bond with the heatsinks etc). It would be nice to have a better idea on how to place the zip ties.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Pic's or it didn't happen.
> 
> I'm actually just really curious.


Is it that hard? lol.


----------



## gavros777

By the way i got this 140mm fan stand from dimastech
http://shop.dimastech.it/ImgRepository/Prodotti/65287%5C59800_Zoom.JPEG

but apart from that the base screw doesn't fit anywhere in my case it's too long also.

I thought of mounting it with a washer and a nut in the vent holes above the gpus but it's so long the noctua fan will not be above the gpus.
So finding a way to mount the fan alone above the gpus will be the best for me.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Case side panel fan might do the trick also for pushing some more air over the VRM/Backplate.

But then you have a fan on your door


----------



## Ahzmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> Restriction is being cut in half when it gets to the bridge. If flow gets low enough the bottom card would have more probably due to gravity and the outlet acting as a vacuum. It is only equal if flow is high enough.
> 
> Does that pump have a 1-5 setting on it? Did you have it on the lowest setting? I have a d5 and noticed I got lower temps on my cards by increasing the pump to 3. Now I am debating to not install this parallel bridge I just received.. my pump makes a lot of noise when it gets close to speed 5.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> I run a DCP 4.0 on PWM and it usually just hangs out at around 50%-60% until 40c. I also have a parallel terminal on my SLI TX's and I haven't seen 45c yet. Even after 3 hours of Witcher 3 in surround and clocks at 1480/7900.
> 
> While the DCP 4.0 is a bit stronger than the D5 in LPH, I don't think a parallel terminal will hurt you by any means.


I are back lol..

Well after a day of refil and bleed, this is what i've tryed:

Re-tim both cards and exchange slots on the pci - same thing, first is gettting hotter and hotter
Re-make the sli bridge in old school tubbing - nothing changed
(Both of these triple checked for crap, blowed the crap out of the conections)
Took the 280 front rad from the loop to have a shorter and faster loop - nothing changed.
Ddu a couple of times trying some drivers, and even stock bios.
Fresh win8.1+drivers only+gpuz - nothing changed
Exchange psi-power cords ( thinking it could be a psu port malfunction) - same

My last ideia, and discussed this with both the watercool store and the pc parts were i usualy but crap, is an issue with the pci slot1. Even during the install processo of windows, damn she was hot.. My last check, is to disable the pci1 and run normaly on the second Card and see how's the behavior. If i can find how to do that in a msi x99 gaming9 ac.

Going to trade for rampage 5

This is a movie lo


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Case side panel fan might do the trick also for pushing some more air over the VRM/Backplate.
> 
> But then you have a fan on your door


I had a case side panel fan on my antec 900. Ever since i upgraded to the thermaltake core v71 i lost that option.


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klunt Bumskrint*
> 
> I'm in UK where can I get the Hybrid Cooler?


Go to EVGA directly and buy it from them. In EU they sell it for premium - I got my 980 AIO for 129 Eur + 8 Eur shipping. Fu....







But they ship it anywhere - not sure if they are in stock now though. http://eu.evga.com/products/prodlist.asp?switch=4 They don't have the TX AIO, only 980 yet - and that one on notification status.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> Did some temperature testing on the back of my Titan X EK backplate after a 20 minute run on Witcher 3, maxed settings 4k. Cards set at 1500/8000 and 1.274v. The max temp I recorded with an IR gun on the hottest part of the backplate was 54 Celsius (room temp 26)


Any chance that the EK backplates will work by themselves without a waterblock? I saw some discussion on it a while back in this thread but nothing which seemed conclusive.


----------



## electricsheep

EK states you require their block, fitting instructions here: http://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109830598.pdf

Not sure if it can be made fit without the block..


----------



## SteezyTN

What's everyone's VRAM usage/allocation for Witcher 3, specifically 4K? I just used DSR, and was only hitting 3.6 with everything maxed out. Doesn't that seem a little low?


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> Did some temperature testing on the back of my Titan X EK backplate after a 20 minute run on Witcher 3, maxed settings 4k. Cards set at 1500/8000 and 1.274v. The max temp I recorded with an IR gun on the hottest part of the backplate was 54 Celsius (room temp 26)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> This is nearly identical to my results.
> 
> I'm super impressed with the EK backplates. Aesthetically they are beautiful and really do a fantastic job of cooling.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> EK states you require their block, fitting instructions here: http://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109830598.pdf
> 
> Not sure if it can be made fit without the block..


It seems the issue is that the screws are going through the PCB - for obvious reasons. However - if we used "stock" screwes that do not, it should work I think - assuming the screw holes on this backplate are not too large - which they shouldn't (the ones one my TX EVGA backplate seem to be the same size from the picture). Thoughts?

And is there a difference quality/performance wise between the blocks? The two main "types" on offer seem to be the nickel-lated one http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc-titan-x-backplate-nickel.html and the black one from aluminium http://www.ekwb.com/shop/blocks/vga-blocks/fc-backplates/nvidia-geforce-series/ek-fc-titan-x-backplate-black.html


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> What's everyone's VRAM usage/allocation for Witcher 3, specifically 4K? I just used DSR, and was only hitting 3.6 with everything maxed out. Doesn't that seem a little low?


Highest I've seen at 4k, completely maxed out, is about 4.1GB. Typically it's around 3.6-3.8GB. Doesn't seem all that low to me, because the reality is that very few games will push much above 4GB of VRAM even at 4k unless they use MSAA. And The Witcher 3 does not use MSAA.


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> What's everyone's VRAM usage/allocation for Witcher 3, specifically 4K? I just used DSR, and was only hitting 3.6 with everything maxed out. Doesn't that seem a little low?


I've got to about 4.3 with all the config files modded.

Has anyone messed around with editing files in the base directory? Some people have said it doesn't do anything, but I swear it does. Do you guys have people pop in/rendering issues?


----------



## romanlegion13th

Guys was just thinking all the Titan X hating going on whats the next card going to be like, the 1080?
the 780ti - 980 was only 10% faster with 1gb more Vram, some in 6 months when we get the 1080 it will be like a Titan X with 6-8GB Vram
so to me we still got the Titan X (the King) early and it may not be beat untill next year the 1080ti

so its still a win win situation for Titan X owners


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahzmo*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I are back lol..
> 
> Well after a day of refil and bleed, this is what i've tryed:
> 
> Re-tim both cards and exchange slots on the pci - same thing, first is gettting hotter and hotter
> Re-make the sli bridge in old school tubbing - nothing changed
> (Both of these triple checked for crap, blowed the crap out of the conections)
> Took the 280 front rad from the loop to have a shorter and faster loop - nothing changed.
> Ddu a couple of times trying some drivers, and even stock bios.
> Fresh win8.1+drivers only+gpuz - nothing changed
> Exchange psi-power cords ( thinking it could be a psu port malfunction) - same
> 
> My last ideia, and discussed this with both the watercool store and the pc parts were i usualy but crap, is an issue with the pci slot1. Even during the install processo of windows, damn she was hot.. My last check, is to disable the pci1 and run normaly on the second Card and see how's the behavior. If i can find how to do that in a msi x99 gaming9 ac.
> 
> 
> 
> *Going to trade for rampage 5*
> 
> This is a movie lo


nice choice!









when you get going with the R%E check this thread.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> What's everyone's VRAM usage/allocation for Witcher 3, specifically 4K? I just used DSR, and was only hitting 3.6 with everything maxed out. Doesn't that seem a little low?


After tweaking the ever living crap out of the settings and ini files I got it to climb up to 5 (4.8 actually) Gonna say after remastered edition and mods start coming out it will probably creep into the upper 6 lower 7gb range at 4k.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dawn1980*
> 
> hybrid AIO works really well my idle temps is 24 degrees and pump is silent. I'm on stock SC bios at 1506/4000 card asic 82.6 temp stays around 48 degrees in GTA5 gamed 3 hours no crash using precision x with volt slider all the way up. Card is really impressive in 4k with 2xMSAA and everything ultra getting 40-45fps. Debating if its worth sli for extra 15fps since I'm limited to 60hz screen. This is game stable...I wonder if its even worth flashing my card with a mod bios since I'm already running well for a titan x from just seeing others having hard time going above 1500....


If you ever try out Witcher 3 @4k your going to want/need another card. I can run it @ 4k 1500mhz+ clocks, but you have to turn down tons of settings to get it to 60fps.


----------



## mistax

so i returned my card, and now it's being sold as open box for like 899. well now. i could go buy it again lol.


----------



## electricsheep

Talking of VRAM usage - here's mine on my heavily modded Skyrim Game:


__
https://flic.kr/p/srukLb


__
https://flic.kr/p/srukLb
 by David Hiles, on Flickr

Well at least I get my monies worth with Skyrim


----------



## Silent Scone

To be perfectly forthright inefficient end user created post processing effects and textures, that make it look at best 'better than it did' isn't and never will be a valid example of how much frame buffer you really need lol.

Think of it like having a 30 year old car and painting it with wall paint. Post processing in general is very resource intensive so if you're covering a turd with enough polish it's going to start getting heavier before it starts looking better


----------



## Ahzmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nice choice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when you get going with the R%E check this thread.


When i said to my MB, "you gonna be traded for na asus, you pice of.."

She seemed to be.. well... diferent.. Made a good ol' serial (dont have a EK FC serial bridge also lol) and put everything on stock, even the cpu.

Now, getting a 30-33 on the 1st and 3-4C higher on the second, as expected. If i put the pump on 50% they go up a 4-5c.

Going to start to cramp up the clocks and what not.

The adventure continues


----------



## pompss

Gtx 980 ti on water max oc
With the new bios i was able to get 1560mhz on 3d mark 4k firestrike on water

score 5068

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7214543

Titan x oc max on water

Score 5186

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7202215

getting generic vga with 3d mark with gtx 980 ti since the bios its from evga.

Pretty much no big difference in 4k performance.
Same thing in games.


----------



## BrushyBill

This may seem like a dumb question, but I'm not too swift. I leave that up to my monitor









Anyways, question is. Would putting heatsinks on the back of my Backplate help with cooling? I'm running the Bitspower full cover nickel water block with backplate. The cooling is amazing, I max at 35c when sitting at 1570mhz. However, like others have stated. My backplate gets burning hot if I OC my memory. So I was just curious if putting those little heatsinks on my backplate would actually do anything. Seems like it may help, but I'm uncertain about it. If one of you guys have tried and/or know a thing or two about this. Let me know please.


----------



## upload420

days later after the 980 ti comes to light i still am even happier with my titan x. I haven't even thought about getting rid of my titan. Instead i am here conjuring up ways to cool this thing and allow for more voltages until i get the funds together to water cool it. I have 250$ saved up for my titan x water cooling setup, how much more should i gather if i am planning on creating a dedicated loop for the the titan x. At first it will only contain 1 gpu but in future i will end up with 2. So for one gpu block and backplate decent rad and decent pump/res or just pump and res, what kind of money should a get saved up before i even think about shopping.


----------



## Klunt Bumskrint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Go to EVGA directly and buy it from them. In EU they sell it for premium - I got my 980 AIO for 129 Eur + 8 Eur shipping. Fu....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But they ship it anywhere - not sure if they are in stock now though. http://eu.evga.com/products/prodlist.asp?switch=4 They don't have the TX AIO, only 980 yet - and that one on notification status.


How does th 980 one fit the Titan X?!?


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> This may seem like a dumb question, but I'm not too swift. I leave that up to my monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, question is. Would putting heatsinks on the back of my Backplate help with cooling? I'm running the Bitspower full cover nickel water block with backplate. The cooling is amazing, I max at 35c when sitting at 1570mhz. However, like others have stated. My backplate gets burning hot if I OC my memory. So I was just curious if putting those little heatsinks on my backplate would actually do anything. Seems like it may help, but I'm uncertain about it. If one of you guys have tried and/or know a thing or two about this. Let me know please.


if you put some fujipoli thermal pads then this will defently put the temperature down and you can still install a nice backplate.
Pretty much better then any heatsink.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> Gtx 980 ti on water max oc
> With the new bios i was able to get 1560mhz on 3d mark 4k firestrike on water
> 
> score 5068
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7214543
> 
> Titan x oc max on water
> 
> Score 5186
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7202215
> 
> getting generic vga with 3d mark with gtx 980 ti since the bios its from evga.
> 
> Pretty much no big difference in 4k performance.
> Same thing in games.


What were the Titan X clocks , and was ram the same speed also. I'm curious .

Be interesting to see if the 980ti will clock higher in general due to less active transistors or its just going to be sample deviation.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *upload420*
> 
> days later after the 980 ti comes to light i still am even happier with my titan x. I haven't even thought about getting rid of my titan. Instead i am here conjuring up ways to cool this thing and allow for more voltages until i get the funds together to water cool it. I have 250$ saved up for my titan x water cooling setup, how much more should i gather if i am planning on creating a dedicated loop for the the titan x. At first it will only contain 1 gpu but in future i will end up with 2. So for one gpu block and backplate decent rad and decent pump/res or just pump and res, what kind of money should a get saved up before i even think about shopping.


Up to your budget man. I Just built my first custom loop for this Titan X as well. My CPU is in the loop, but I personally went with an external MO-RA3 and a Swiftech MCP655 vario pump and a Bitspower tube res. I have pictures in my profile. I came out cheaper with this setup than going with internal rads. Also runs very cool. My GPU @ 1570mhz will max under full load at 35c. I've never seen it higher. It idles at 21c. Room temp is 20c. As far as fans go for that MO-RA3, I just bought a bunch of cheap Medium speed YateLoon 120mm. They work great.


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> What were the Titan X clocks , and was ram the same speed also. I'm curious .
> 
> Be interesting to see if the 980ti will clock higher in general due to less active transistors or its just going to be sample deviation.


titan x was 1520 mhz and ram 1850 mhz. Couldnt push it more was crashing all the time.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> if you put some fujipoli thermal pads then this will defently put the temperature down and you can still install a nice backplate.
> Pretty much better then any heatsink.


I already have FujiPoly under the backplate. FujiPoly came with this Bitspower block and backplate.









Backplate gets pretty hot though, so I was wondering if adding heatsinks on top of the backplate would help


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> I already have FujiPoly under the backplate. FujiPoly came with this Bitspower block and backplate.


So you good .
No heatsink will beat fujipoli pads









In case you can swtich to higher performance version of fujipoly .i think there is 3 version of it.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> So you good .
> No heatsink will beat fujipoli pads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case you can swtich to higher performance version of fujipoly .i think there is 3 version of it.


Hrm, not sure what version it is. It was pretty thick, that's all I know. The backplate thermal pads were thicker than the front waterblock side pads. But that is all I know.


----------



## upload420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> Up to your budget man. I Just built my first custom loop for this Titan X as well. My CPU is in the loop, but I personally went with an external MO-RA3 and a Swiftech MCP655 vario pump and a Bitspower tube res. I have pictures in my profile. I came out cheaper with this setup than going with internal rads. Also runs very cool. My GPU @ 1570mhz will max under full load at 35c. I've never seen it higher. It idles at 21c. Room temp is 20c. As far as fans go for that MO-RA3, I just bought a bunch of cheap Medium speed YateLoon 120mm. They work great.


oh yea i know 250$ won't do i just wondered how close i am getting. I was thinking maybe another 250$, giving me 500$ total might get me home. If not another i will save longer. I can put way over 100$ in a months time.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> Well at least I get my monies worth with Skyrim


I don't know how you guys get that kind of VRAM use in Skyrim... I've got like 250-300 mods installed, which are nearly all texture packs, a fairly heavily modified .ini file with extra ugrids, and I've tried multiple demanding ENBs. I don't think I've ever seen the game go above 5GB VRAM use.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *upload420*
> 
> oh yea i know 250$ won't do i just wondered how close i am getting. I was thinking maybe another 250$, giving me 500$ total might get me home. If not another i will save longer. I can put way over 100$ in a months time.


I suggest going to a site like performance-pcs or something similar, depending on where you live. And start piecing together a setup. I went over a custom loop build for several months before finally deciding on what I got.. lol.. May be because I'm sort of OCD, not sure. But once I started adding parts for pricing, it became an obsession. Now I'm at the point where, in a couple of months, when I buy my second TX I'll also be adding a second pump into the loop for redundancy and a few quick release fittings that I should have picked up in the beginning. My only suggestions would be to piece together a setup, so you can price it out and double check you'll have what you need. And do a lot of reading on it, if you haven't already. I am extremely satisifed with this MO-RA3. I should be able to add another GPU without any probs at all.


----------



## SteezyTN

I'm watching all these videos on YouTube regarding the 980 Ti and 4K gaming. Some games, like GTA5 and dying light, are hitting 5.5GB. This is WITHOUT AA. I know it's allocated VRAM, but that's awfully close. No telling what games within a year will use (I'm very positive we can max out games in a year with TX SLI).


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> I suggest going to a site like performance-pcs or something similar, depending on where you live. And start piecing together a setup. I went over a custom loop build for several months before finally deciding on what I got.. lol.. May be because I'm sort of OCD, not sure. But once I started adding parts for pricing, it became an obsession. Now I'm at the point where, in a couple of months, when I buy my second TX I'll also be adding a second pump into the loop for redundancy and a few quick release fittings that I should have picked up in the beginning. My only suggestions would be to piece together a setup, so you can price it out and double check you'll have what you need. And do a lot of reading on it, if you haven't already. I am extremely satisifed with this MO-RA3. I should be able to add another GPU without any probs at all.


i spent quiet a while to decide to. At the moment I had an H100i, and I didn't want to take a lose on it because it was only a few months old. So when the time came, I put it on eBay, and luckily a guy out of the county wanted it. He paid for shipping, so I made more than what I actually paid for it. If he was paying that much, it must've been even more expensive where he lives. Anywho, I decided to go with an XSPC Kit, which was a great choice. Here I am several months later adding two more radiators and upgrading from two 780 blocks to two TX blocks. Those kits really are a great way at saving money.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> Gtx 980 ti on water max oc
> With the new bios i was able to get 1560mhz on 3d mark 4k firestrike on water
> 
> score 5068
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7214543
> 
> Titan x oc max on water
> 
> Score 5186
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7202215
> 
> *getting generic vga with 3d mark with gtx 980 ti since the bios its from evga.*
> 
> Pretty much no big difference in 4k performance.
> Same thing in games.


bios for evga would not cause that... the driver not recognizing the card? are you using the most recent one that camw out for the 980Ti?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> This may seem like a dumb question, but I'm not too swift. I leave that up to my monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Anyways, question is. Would putting heatsinks on the back of my Backplate help with cooling*? I'm running the Bitspower full cover nickel water block with backplate. The cooling is amazing, I max at 35c when sitting at 1570mhz. However, like others have stated. My backplate gets burning hot if I OC my memory. So I was just curious if putting those little heatsinks on my backplate would actually do anything. Seems like it may help, but I'm uncertain about it. If one of you guys have tried and/or know a thing or two about this. Let me know please.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> if you put some fujipoli thermal pads then this will defently put the temperature down and you can still install a nice backplate.
> Pretty much better then any heatsink.


yes - and you can easily remove them later with a hot gun. I had a bunch on the BP of my 7970s.


----------



## gavros777

Guys i need your help asap!
I'm in the process of putting the accelero 3 coolers on my gpus and they have a 4pin + 3pin cable.
The accelero iv i used before only had a 4pin cable. Do i need to use both on the accelero iii? As then i'll be forced to use the molex adapter and the fans will spin at 100% all the time.
By the way the support at the accelero website is out of the window as they still have to reply to couple questions i sent them 2 days ago!


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> bios for evga would not cause that... the driver not recognizing the card? are you using the most recent one that camw out for the 980Ti?


Yes i installed the laster drivers.


----------



## Goloith

So I know the P00 value is what the minimum the card will run in a performance state, but what about P02 and P008?


----------



## TK421

You people put waterblocks and backplates on your Titan X?

Mine has it's own bed, ;D


----------



## Goloith

Anyone getting online advertisement music on this website?


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goloith*
> 
> Anyone getting online advertisement music on this website?


http://adblockplus.org/


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes - and you can easily remove them later with a hot gun. I had a bunch on the BP of my 7970s.


Cool man! I knew one of you had done this or at least tried it









I think I will be adding some here pretty soon. Any tips on brand or anything like that?

Edit: Also curious about the Aquacomputer Active Backplate. Would that be a better choice? I haven't heard from anyone using it, so I'm unsure of it's performance.


----------



## clipse84

I was installing my water blocks, remove stock cooler and one of my titan x only had one piece of thermal pad. SMFH NVIDIA. 1k plus card and this is what i find. Imagine if i never water cooled them


----------



## clipse84

Finally Finish


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clipse84*
> 
> 
> I was installing my water blocks, remove stock cooler and one of my titan x only had one piece of thermal pad. SMFH NVIDIA. 1k plus card and this is what i find. Imagine if i never water cooled them


holy balls, how did your vrm not explode?


----------



## clipse84

I HAVE NO IDEA I ONLY TESTED EACH CARD FOR A HOUR OR SO


----------



## clipse84

sorry for caps


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clipse84*
> 
> 
> I was installing my water blocks, remove stock cooler and one of my titan x only had one piece of thermal pad. SMFH NVIDIA. 1k plus card and this is what i find. Imagine if i never water cooled them


What the heck? That's crazy

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clipse84*
> 
> 
> I was installing my water blocks, remove stock cooler and one of my titan x only had one piece of thermal pad. SMFH NVIDIA. 1k plus card and this is what i find. Imagine if i never water cooled them


You either got a returned card or you bought used. You can tell by the paste on the core cooler.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> Cool man! I knew one of you had done this or at least tried it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I will be adding some here pretty soon. *Any tips on brand or anything like that*?
> 
> Edit: Also curious about the Aquacomputer Active Backplate. Would that be a better choice? I haven't heard from anyone using it, so I'm unsure of it's performance.


eh - I just used cheap Alu ones from .. frozenCPU (I miss FCPU







)

The AC backplate definitely help keep the plate cool(er). If one got adventurous, "one" could stick a coldplate into the waterloop and thermal glue it to the back plate.... *as I'm staring at a 25W peltier just sitting there*
No seriously, a simple cold plate on the backplate would really drop it's temps. Been toying with this idea for a while.


----------



## clipse84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> You either got a returned card or you bought used. You can tell by the paste on the core cooler.


I got those cards when amazon first had them. I believe i was on of the first one


----------



## clipse84

quick question when installing tri sli cards do you make the one with the highest asic your primary? and so on. believe or not my card with lowest asic score overclock 2nd best on stock air


----------



## G227

Just noticed something weird in Witcher 3 (non-GPU related I think, but I must ask) - *as soon as I enable unlimited FPS in game and have full-screen mode turned on, I get noticeable screen tearing*. This problem fully goes away when I switch to borderless window mode. The problem is that G-sync won't work in that mode right? + I get 2-3 fps less in that mode (well that's not that important, but the G-sync bothers me).

Any thoughts? And do you guys experience the same?

I have XB270HU btw set at 120Hz refresh so that shouldn't cause issue. Also - enabling, disabling v-sync makes no difference. As soon as I put unlimited FPS and go over 60 on full-screen its a tear-fest







. If I set 60fps lock on full-screen the problem goes away too.

Thanks!

EDIT: *here are the 4 scenarios:*

A) Full-screen + unlimited FPS + vsync on -> tearing @70FPS
B) Full-screen + unlimited FPS + vsync off -> more tearing @70FPS
C) Borderless window + unlimited FPS + vsync off -> no tearing @68FPS but Gsync probably off
D) Full screen + 60FPS + vsync on/off -> no tearing @60FPS


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klunt Bumskrint*
> 
> How does th 980 one fit the Titan X?!?


It does - its basically the same card - proportions wise.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> It does - its basically the same card - proportions wise.


No. The 980 doesn't fit the TX block. However, the 980 Ti does.


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> No. The 980 doesn't fit the TX block. However, the 980 Ti does.


We are talking about the 980 AIO







not the waterblock. The waterblock of course does not fit.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Just noticed something weird in Witcher 3 (non-GPU related I think, but I must ask) - *as soon as I enable unlimited FPS in game and have full-screen mode turned on, I get noticeable screen tearing*. This problem fully goes away when I switch to borderless window mode. The problem is that G-sync won't work in that mode right? + I get 2-3 fps less in that mode (well that's not that important, but the G-sync bothers me).
> 
> Any thoughts? And do you guys experience the same?
> 
> I have XB270HU btw set at 120Hz refresh so that shouldn't cause issue. Also - enabling, disabling v-sync makes no difference. As soon as I put unlimited FPS and go over 60 on full-screen its a tear-fest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If I set 60fps lock on full-screen the problem goes away too.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> EDIT: *here are the 4 scenarios:*
> 
> A) Full-screen + unlimited FPS + vsync on -> tearing @70FPS
> B) Full-screen + unlimited FPS + vsync off -> more tearing @70FPS
> C) Borderless window + unlimited FPS + vsync off -> no tearing @68FPS but Gsync probably off
> D) Full screen + 60FPS + vsync on/off -> no tearing @60FPS


Sounds like Gsync is not activating properly. I have the same setup with the Predator 120hz @ desktop and no tearing here. I use unlimited fps(in-game) & full screen in W3.

Few things to try
-Make sure Gsync is enabled in the NVCP. Do not limit FPS in-game or any 3rd party app(ab,PX), clean install of newest NV driver.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> eh - I just used cheap Alu ones from .. frozenCPU (I miss FCPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> The AC backplate definitely help keep the plate cool(er). If one got adventurous, "one" could stick a coldplate into the waterloop and thermal glue it to the back plate.... *as I'm staring at a 25W peltier just sitting there*
> No seriously, a simple cold plate on the backplate would really drop it's temps. Been toying with this idea for a while.


Yeah, since I know now it will help out. I've been sitting here thinking of different ways of going about it. From the easy stick on vrm HS's to putting a low profile cpu cooler or two on the back, fan and all







, And now you have me looking at cold plates. That would be pretty interesting. I come from a HVAC background, so I have debated all kinds of crazy homemade cooling solutions for the chassis. Now that I finally have more time on my hands, I may need to start experimenting.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Guys i need your help asap!
> I'm in the process of putting the accelero 3 coolers on my gpus and they have a 4pin + 3pin cable.
> The accelero iv i used before only had a 4pin cable. Do i need to use both on the accelero iii? As then i'll be forced to use the molex adapter and the fans will spin at 100% all the time.
> By the way the support at the accelero website is out of the window as they still have to reply to couple questions i sent them 2 days ago!


Since no one knows I guess i'll have to experiment. Will let you guys know how it goes. I'll try first using only the 4 pin cable from the accelero iii cooler.

By the way what the 2 pin slot on the titan x pcb is for?


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Just noticed something weird in Witcher 3 (non-GPU related I think, but I must ask) - *as soon as I enable unlimited FPS in game and have full-screen mode turned on, I get noticeable screen tearing*. This problem fully goes away when I switch to borderless window mode. The problem is that G-sync won't work in that mode right? + I get 2-3 fps less in that mode (well that's not that important, but the G-sync bothers me).
> 
> Any thoughts? And do you guys experience the same?
> 
> I have XB270HU btw set at 120Hz refresh so that shouldn't cause issue. Also - enabling, disabling v-sync makes no difference. As soon as I put unlimited FPS and go over 60 on full-screen its a tear-fest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If I set 60fps lock on full-screen the problem goes away too.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> EDIT: *here are the 4 scenarios:*
> 
> A) Full-screen + unlimited FPS + vsync on -> tearing @70FPS
> B) Full-screen + unlimited FPS + vsync off -> more tearing @70FPS
> C) Borderless window + unlimited FPS + vsync off -> no tearing @68FPS but Gsync probably off
> D) Full screen + 60FPS + vsync on/off -> no tearing @60FPS


It almost sounds like your monitor isn't running above 60hz in those scenarios where you're getting tearing.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> We are talking about the 980 AIO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not the waterblock. The waterblock of course does not fit.


Oops. My apologies.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> Yeah, since I know now it will help out. I've been sitting here thinking of different ways of going about it. From the easy stick on vrm HS's to putting a low profile cpu cooler or two on the back, fan and all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , And now you have me looking at cold plates. That would be pretty interesting. I come from a HVAC background, so I have debated all kinds of crazy homemade cooling solutions for the chassis. Now that I finally have more time on my hands, I may need to start experimenting.


this is one of my favorites.. and 30% off now too. Mounts are removable, IDK my bench is already loopy with tubing, what's a few more.









http://koolance.com/gpu-220-video-card-vga-chipset-water-block


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Sounds like Gsync is not activating properly. I have the same setup with the Predator 120hz @ desktop and no tearing here. I use unlimited fps(in-game) & full screen in W3.
> 
> Few things to try
> -Make sure Gsync is enabled in the NVCP. Do not limit FPS in-game or any 3rd party app(ab,PX), clean install of newest NV driver.


Gsync is enabled - made sure of it, no other limiting is running - plus if it were limiting issue, I would experience the same with the borderless menu I think - which I dont. Though I'm not sure if its actually running - is there a way to check on the predator? I think that the Swift changes colors to indicate it, but to my knowledge that does not happen on Acer. Is there another way to check?

It all seem to lead to gsync issue. I will try the new driver update. I am running 347 + updated file from nvidia inspector for TW3 -> maybe thats an issue?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> It almost sounds like your monitor isn't running above 60hz in those scenarios where you're getting tearing.


As I wrote above - I think then it would be an issue in the borderless mode too - which it isn't. Plus I can see the mouse moving fast on the screen too (faster than 60fps)


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> this is one of my favorites.. and 30% off now too. Mounts are removable, IDK my bench is already loopy with tubing, what's a few more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://koolance.com/gpu-220-video-card-vga-chipset-water-block


That price is awesome. And the side inlet/outlet. You've got me seriously considering this. I must hold off though until I get my second card and pump. Was going to redo my loop then anyways. I think I'm sold on this idea though.....

Why not


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Gsync is enabled - made sure of it, no other limiting is running - plus if it were limiting issue, I would experience the same with the borderless menu I think - which I dont. Though I'm not sure if its actually running - is there a way to check on the predator? I think that the Swift changes colors to indicate it, but to my knowledge that does not happen on Acer. Is there another way to check?
> 
> It all seem to lead to gsync issue. I will try the new driver update. I am running 347 + updated file from nvidia inspector for TW3 -> maybe thats an issue?
> As I wrote above - I think then it would be an issue in the borderless mode too - which it isn't. Plus I can see the mouse moving fast on the screen too (faster than 60fps)


Does it happen in anything besides The Witcher 3?


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> Does it happen in anything besides The Witcher 3?


Can't say now - have to download other games (I reinstalled the system). Will test ASAP.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

JICYMI - A new version of PrecisionX has just been released:-

http://www.evga.com/precision/

Version 5.3.5
Release: 6/1/2015

Full OSD support for Microsoft DirectX 12
Redesigned OSD interface
Adds ability to change OSD color
Fix Grand Theft Auto V incorrect FPS
Supports GTX 980 Ti
Various other bug fixes

Enjoy!!!


----------



## DimmyK

So I installed EVGA AIO few hours ago. Installation itself wasn't bad at all, took me maybe 40 minutes. I had to shuffle some fans around my case to find best place for the rad. First tried with EVGA rad fan that was included, then changed it to Corsair SP120. Honestly I saw no difference, couldn't hear both and temps are the same. I'm maxing out at 52C on the core with GM200SC-425 bios with 1.212v @ 1425Mhz. The best thing - no throttling, clocks and volts stay pegged at all times. Beautiful. ASIC is 70. Shroud fan runs at 45%, very quiet. @G227: no pump noise that I can hear, at first there were some water bubbling sounds, but it settled after 20 minutes and now I can't hear a thing. Gained another 80Mzh overclock and the PC is now so quiet I just love it.

How are my temps? This is just with 1 fan. I'm planning to add another rad fan for push/pull, need long screws for that. Only 4 came with rad. Anyone knows which ones specifically and where can I get it? Overall really happy with hybrid cooler. Would highly recommend.


----------



## Goloith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> JICYMI - A new version of PrecisionX has just been released:-
> 
> http://www.evga.com/precision/
> 
> Version 5.3.5
> Release: 6/1/2015
> 
> Full OSD support for Microsoft DirectX 12
> Redesigned OSD interface
> Adds ability to change OSD color
> Fix Grand Theft Auto V incorrect FPS
> Supports GTX 980 Ti
> Various other bug fixes
> 
> Enjoy!!!


I hope they fixed the PX icon bug....its been there for years, tired of delete the profiles folder lol.


----------



## Goloith

Anyone know what the Titan X fan wiring supports up to such as watts or voltage? Tempted on throwing on my 50w 120mm fan on that bad boy when I get a hybrid cooler, but worried it will kill my GPU.


----------



## clipse84

Sorry to ask again but on tri sli should I make my card with the highest asic my primary and so on, or should I go with how they overclock on air I'm watercooling


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goloith*
> 
> I hope they fixed the PX icon bug....its been there for years, tired of delete the profiles folder lol.


I have been getting that bug too, but I am happy to report that this time it all installed correctly. So let's keep our fingers crossed that it's been fixed for good???


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Just checkin in real quick, has anyone heard or seen if the passive backplates from Aquacomputer are compatible withthe EK blocks, and if so is there a notable difference?


I have the Active AC back-plates and EK Full Acetal/Nickel blocks all ready to be installed, so I sincerely hope that it's all compatible? I will post some pics of my build process when I do it, but that may not be for a couple of weeks I'm sorry to say.


----------



## TK421

I have pics of the EVGA backplate, will post them in a short while.


----------



## Manac0r

Thinking of getting some FujiPoly pads for back plate, what dimensions do you guys recommend? 1.5mm or 3.0mm?


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manac0r*
> 
> Thinking of getting some FujiPoly pads for back plate, what dimensions do you guys recommend? 1.5mm or 3.0mm?


vram pad: 1.5mm (maybe 1mm, see pic)
"fat" pad: 2mm
little vrm pad: 1mm

EVGA BACKPLATE + THERMAL PAD MEASUREMENT

EVGA includes their own thermal pad to use with the backplate.

I put too much thermal pad (cheap akasa) on the little vrm chips, if you have those cheap akasa pads I would recommend to only stack 1 or 2 (check).



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *upload420*
> 
> days later after the 980 ti comes to light i still am even happier with my titan x. I haven't even thought about getting rid of my titan. Instead i am here conjuring up ways to cool this thing and allow for more voltages until i get the funds together to water cool it. I have 250$ saved up for my titan x water cooling setup, how much more should i gather if i am planning on creating a dedicated loop for the the titan x. At first it will only contain 1 gpu but in future i will end up with 2. So for one gpu block and backplate decent rad and decent pump/res or just pump and res, what kind of money should a get saved up before i even think about shopping.


Order you parts as you have money don't worry about total cost
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Guys i need your help asap!
> I'm in the process of putting the accelero 3 coolers on my gpus and they have a 4pin + 3pin cable.
> The accelero iv i used before only had a 4pin cable. Do i need to use both on the accelero iii? As then i'll be forced to use the molex adapter and the fans will spin at 100% all the time.
> By the way the support at the accelero website is out of the window as they still have to reply to couple questions i sent them 2 days ago!


Just stop playing with junk and water cool
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> So I installed EVGA AIO few hours ago. Installation itself wasn't bad at all, took me maybe 40 minutes. I had to shuffle some fans around my case to find best place for the rad. First tried with EVGA rad fan that was included, then changed it to Corsair SP120. Honestly I saw no difference, couldn't hear both and temps are the same. I'm maxing out at 52C on the core with GM200SC-425 bios with 1.212v @ 1425Mhz. The best thing - no throttling, clocks and volts stay pegged at all times. Beautiful. ASIC is 70. Shroud fan runs at 45%, very quiet. @G227: no pump noise that I can hear, at first there were some water bubbling sounds, but it settled after 20 minutes and now I can't hear a thing. Gained another 80Mzh overclock and the PC is now so quiet I just love it.
> 
> How are my temps? This is just with 1 fan. I'm planning to add another rad fan for push/pull, need long screws for that. Only 4 came with rad. Anyone knows which ones specifically and where can I get it? Overall really happy with hybrid cooler. Would highly recommend.


Of course the corsair fans are terrible and i feel sorry for any one that has them as they are junk


----------



## upload420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> I don't know how you guys get that kind of VRAM use in Skyrim... I've got like 250-300 mods installed, which are nearly all texture packs, a fairly heavily modified .ini file with extra ugrids, and I've tried multiple demanding ENBs. I don't think I've ever seen the game go above 5GB VRAM use.


my skyrim folder is nearly 60gbs. Tons of 8k textures and very powerful enb modified to extreme settings. Tested several gpus on my set up and none run it as smooth as the titan x. The r9 295x2 had good frame rates but still didn't feel as smooth as the titan x. I use a little over 6gbs of vram. That was part of why i got the titan x. I wanted all the vram i could get being a heavy modder.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> I suggest going to a site like performance-pcs or something similar, depending on where you live. And start piecing together a setup. I went over a custom loop build for several months before finally deciding on what I got.. lol.. May be because I'm sort of OCD, not sure. But once I started adding parts for pricing, it became an obsession. Now I'm at the point where, in a couple of months, when I buy my second TX I'll also be adding a second pump into the loop for redundancy and a few quick release fittings that I should have picked up in the beginning. My only suggestions would be to piece together a setup, so you can price it out and double check you'll have what you need. And do a lot of reading on it, if you haven't already. I am extremely satisifed with this MO-RA3. I should be able to add another GPU without any probs at all.


i bought my last set up off of frozen cpu but heard there not all that great anymore. I have shopped at performance pc so i think i will start shopping there. They also have a credit program were you can buy in store credit (kind of like the steam wallet) i think i might just start throwing 25-50$ a week on that until i get some decent funds. I will actually probably pick up an ek waterblock in a week or two. Just run that in my loop with my cpu until i can get the rest of a loop set up.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> I have the Active AQ back-plates and EK Full Acetal/Nickel blocks all ready to be installed, so I sincerely hope that it's all compatible? I will post some pics of my build process when I do it, but that may not be for a couple of weeks I'm sorry to say.


Sweet, looking forward to your results


----------



## Manac0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> vram pad: 1.5mm (maybe 1mm, see pic)
> "fat" pad: 2mm
> little vrm pad: 1mm
> 
> EVGA BACKPLATE + THERMAL PAD MEASUREMENT
> 
> EVGA includes their own thermal pad to use with the backplate.
> 
> I put too much thermal pad (cheap akasa) on the little vrm chips, if you have those cheap akasa pads I would recommend to only stack 1 or 2 (check).
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks for the post







Going to order from eBay UK - http://stores.ebay.co.uk/pcerb?rt=nc&_from=R40&_trksid=p2056350.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.Xfujipoly+.TRS0&_nkw=fujipoly+&_sacat=0

How much should I order of each?


----------



## upload420

Sorry for the double post but this ? is way off topic of what i just said. Anyone know of any bios that will put my closest to 1.23 mv until you raise the volts with precision x. In other words a bios that once flashed the card will hit 1.23 volts and can be increased a little with the slider in precision x. The titan x hits 1.23 volts when you add the 112mvs PX and AB allows. I am looking for a bios that starts off at 1.23 and goes up when you start adding mvs with overclocking software. That way i am not pushing the card any harder than the stock bios unless i add a little more power via overvolt.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manac0r*
> 
> Thanks for the post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to order from eBay UK - http://stores.ebay.co.uk/pcerb?rt=nc&_from=R40&_trksid=p2056350.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.Xfujipoly+.TRS0&_nkw=fujipoly+&_sacat=0
> 
> How much should I order of each?


a strip of 100x15mm should be enough to cover the vram if you use sparingly

for the "fat" portion, you don't need too much, they are only 4 small blocks

for the small vrm set, you can use the spare 2mm or 1mm you buy

11w/mk seems a little too overrated though? even the best thermal paste only goes to 5w/mk?

@upload

my card with 1.23v cyclops crashes no matter what if I put more volts via nvidia inspector


----------



## TremF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Not sure mate...But you might consider a BIOS that does not need software (Px or AB) to get a good oc. I am assuming you are on air? one or two cards? cyclops bios is the best for OCing I have tested but it is a bit on the "too much" voltage side for air. If you want to try a tune down version of it and with a more aggressive fan profile here is one that will go to 1.23 v core and boost to 1430 mhz. Quite stable since that voltage can even get you further up but I think that is plenty.
> 
> GM200gab7cycFAN.txt 221k .txt file
> 
> 
> edit - this is the one I use 24/7 but I am under water. Keep an eye on the fan profile and card temps to see if the fan profile match the need for you case/airflow to keep temps under check if you decide to use it.
> 
> edit 2- for those having trouble renaming the file. Use command prompt, locate the directory with the file and use rename GM200gab7cycFAN.txt GM200gab7cycFAN.rom. Should work...
> 
> 
> 
> ok in zip...
> 
> GM200gab7cycFAN.zip 150k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *upload420*
> 
> Sorry for the double post but this ? is way off topic of what i just said. Anyone know of any bios that will put my closest to 1.23 mv until you raise the volts with precision x. In other words a bios that once flashed the card will hit 1.23 volts and can be increased a little with the slider in precision x. The titan x hits 1.23 volts when you add the 112mvs PX and AB allows. I am looking for a bios that starts off at 1.23 and goes up when you start adding mvs with overclocking software. That way i am not pushing the card any harder than the stock bios unless i add a little more power via overvolt.


The modded bios above by Gabrielzm is the one I use and I'm sure it sits at 1.23v. I find it very fast and stable for my card with stock cooler. I run at 1422Mhz gpu and 8Ghz VRAM


----------



## Shawnb99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *upload420*
> 
> my skyrim folder is nearly 60gbs. Tons of 8k textures and very powerful enb modified to extreme settings. Tested several gpus on my set up and none run it as smooth as the titan x. The r9 295x2 had good frame rates but still didn't feel as smooth as the titan x. I use a little over 6gbs of vram. That was part of why i got the titan x. I wanted all the vram i could get being a heavy modder.
> 
> i bought my last set up off of frozen cpu but heard there not all that great anymore. I have shopped at performance pc so i think i will start shopping there. They also have a credit program were you can buy in store credit (kind of like the steam wallet) i think i might just start throwing 25-50$ a week on that until i get some decent funds. I will actually probably pick up an ek waterblock in a week or two. Just run that in my loop with my cpu until i can get the rest of a loop set up.


Frozencpu is no more, the site isn't taking orders anymore. Performance-PC is the only main site left that sells everything. I'll miss Frozencpu they had some great stuff. Hopefully they can get their issue sorted out and reopen the online store.


----------



## John Shepard

On the subject of skyrim:
Skyrim is a dx9 32bit application.DX9 simply cannot use more than 4GB of VRAM even with enb boost installed.(enb boosts lets youget around the 32bit 3.1GB RAM limit)
No matter how many mods you install the game will never,ever use more than 4GB of VRAM.That 5gig you see includes the amount of memory windows uses.

Unrelated:

What are my options for cooling If i have no access to any mounting brackets/waterblock or the evga hybrid? No stores sell these here and i cannot import at the moment.(for reasons)
ACX4?


----------



## Klunt Bumskrint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> We are talking about the 980 AIO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not the waterblock. The waterblock of course does not fit.


I'd rather wait for the TX version really. How does the 980 one attach?


----------



## John Shepard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Pic's or it didn't happen.
> 
> I'm actually just really curious.


pics as requested:

http://i.imgur.com/1sCJVku.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/4b02kK7.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/wpNXVlJ.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/9bEVco7.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/tWULNB7.jpg

I really dig the white leds.









Oh and i stopped getting crashes at 8Ghz after installing these.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *upload420*
> 
> my skyrim folder is nearly 60gbs. Tons of 8k textures and very powerful enb modified to extreme settings. Tested several gpus on my set up and none run it as smooth as the titan x. *The r9 295x2 had good frame rates but still didn't feel as smooth as the titan x.* I use a little over 6gbs of vram. That was part of why i got the titan x. I wanted all the vram i could get being a heavy modder.


Well that just killed your 12GB vram use theory/charts in modded Skyrim. If the modded game really required 12gb of vram there is no way in heck a 4gb 295x2 could even load the application, it would just immediately crash.


----------



## upload420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Well that just killed your 12GB vram use theory/charts in modded Skyrim. If the modded game really required 12gb of vram there is no way in heck a 4gb 295x2 could even load the application, it would just immediately crash.


I never said it used 12gbs of vram it used 6gbs of vram and that wasn't constantly. It averages around 3.5-4.5gbs. The fps on the r9 was actually higher in some parts were the r9s were not out of resources.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TremF*
> 
> The modded bios above by Gabrielzm is the one I use and I'm sure it sits at 1.23v. I find it very fast and stable for my card with stock cooler. I run at 1422Mhz gpu and 8Ghz VRAM


That is the one i am using at this very moment but i would like one that would give me just a hair more voltage. It would be perfect if it was 1.23 volts but you could use the slider in px to raise it up a little. The stock bios maxes out at 1.23 when you add 112mvs via px overvolt. I don't know anything about modding bios but would anyone be kind enough to either mod gabrielzm's bios and remove the cap allowing for me to add mv via the slider? or whip me up a bios that would put me @ 1.25mv? I used the max air bios but for some really odd reason my voltages were reading 1.274 as soon as i stressed the card at all. That is just to high for my liking being i am on the reference cooler with just a few added fans over the rear and right side of the card. Like i said it would be just perfect if i could get a bios that started at 1.23 volts and could increased in small increments with the over voltage slider in afterburner or precision x. If some one could make me a bios like that i would be forever grateful.


----------



## Swolern

Sorry Upload, got your post confused with this guys. http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/9560_20#post_23997234


----------



## Mobiousblack

Guys I need your help keeping a stable overclock on my Titans. I can run 3dmark as many times as I want without issue however as soon as I start a game like the witcher it causes MSI afterburner to crahs or something because next time I start I notice I am on stock clocks again. This only happens when I enable voltage control in MSI afterburner which I need to keep my clock on the core running stable through 3dmark. Any suggestions? I currently have 250mhz on the clock and 350mhz on the memory with a 80mv increase in voltage. Running 3 cards if that makes any difference.

I keep on reading about modded vbios's available however I have never gone as far as to do anything like that so I am not sure if that will help me resolve this or not.


----------



## upload420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Sorry Upload, got your post confused with this guys. http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/9560_20#post_23997234


it is all good i really couldn't see that game using a whole 12gbs of vram. I will admit 12gbs is pretty much overkill 8gbs would of been ok as well but 12 is like having that little extra to spare which is nice knowing game engines are using more and more memory.


----------



## Swolern

Poor 3-way SLI scaling/coding is most likely the issue Mobious. GPUs are probably downclocking due to low use. Watch your GPU use % on AB, you should see it there. Try 2-way SLI, it works much better in W3.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *upload420*
> 
> yea i just realized that and came back to edit it but it was to late. I kind of made myself look stupid lol. I don't know how i mixed that up, my apology.


Not at all, just miscommunication.


----------



## Spiriva

With Sheyster´s HC WC 450 bios i can now run my card stable at 1585mhz (at 1.274v). Awesome work!


----------



## John Shepard

I think i am gonna go with KRAKEN G10+h55 .

How would i cool the VRMs and VRAM though? Is it possible to leave the stock heatsink on those? Or should i just put some small aluminum heatsink on top of everything?


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> With Sheyster´s HC WC 450 bios i can now run my card stable at 1585mhz (at 1.274v). Awesome work!


Is that one linked in the op post , i can only see a 425watt one there ? same one ?


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Is that one linked in the op post , i can only see a 425watt one there ? same one ?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/9170#post_23981390

This one


----------



## alxdo2

Back with some information on overclocking with my EVGA Titan X Hybrids on the normal Bios.

While benchmarking on the Unigine valley Benchmark I managed to get a stable:

Graphics: 1620 MHZ

Memory: 4055 MHZ

These were stable without breaking 55 Celsius on either card. This was my first time overclocking and I think these numbers are alright. Anyone see anything wrong with this? Should my results be higher or lower?


----------



## Mobiousblack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Poor 3-way SLI scaling/coding is most likely the issue Mobious. GPUs are probably downclocking due to low use. Watch your GPU use % on AB, you should see it there. Try 2-way SLI, it works much better in W3.
> Not at all, just miscommunication.


Thanks for the reply Swolern, i'll test it out and see.


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Order you parts as you have money don't worry about total cost
> Just stop playing with junk and water cool
> Of course the corsair fans are terrible and i feel sorry for any one that has them as they are junk


+1 - If you can, get Gentle Typhoons - there is about 92% chance you will literally drool over the noise/performance ration








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klunt Bumskrint*
> 
> I'd rather wait for the TX version really. How does the 980 one attach?


... I tried. Let me try again. It's the same thing - the only difference is different color of the shroud and it says TitanX instead of 980. They attach the same. Look up the 980 AIO and its manual on EVGA site - it has step by step process there. You will also get it in the box with the AIO








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> With Sheyster´s HC WC 450 bios i can now run my card stable at 1585mhz (at 1.274v). Awesome work!


Thats very good! What ASIC do you have on that card? Must be 80+. On a different note, I'm wondering if BIOSes could make a difference as to how far you can OC the card? Maybe a stupid question







Meaning - if you had two BIOSes with same voltage, could one still "help" your card OC better?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alxdo2*
> 
> Back with some information on overclocking with my EVGA Titan X Hybrids on the normal Bios.
> 
> While benchmarking on the Unigine valley Benchmark I managed to get a stable:
> 
> Graphics: 1620 MHZ
> 
> Memory: 4055 MHZ
> 
> These were stable without breaking 55 Celsius on either card. This was my first time overclocking and I think these numbers are alright. Anyone see anything wrong with this? Should my results be higher or lower?


... pretty much what I said above







you got a gold chip? What ASIC do you have on it? And what voltage do you run it at?


----------



## remmer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alxdo2*
> 
> Back with some information on overclocking with my EVGA Titan X Hybrids on the normal Bios.
> While benchmarking on the Unigine valley Benchmark I managed to get a stable:
> Graphics: 1620 MHZ
> Memory: 4055 MHZ


What numbers on FPS you have got?


----------



## JohnsonRuan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klunt Bumskrint*
> 
> I'm in UK where can I get the Hybrid Cooler?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Go to EVGA directly and buy it from them. In EU they sell it for premium - I got my 980 AIO for 129 Eur + 8 Eur shipping. Fu....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But they ship it anywhere - not sure if they are in stock now though. http://eu.evga.com/products/prodlist.asp?switch=4 They don't have the TX AIO, only 980 yet - and that one on notification status.


Have you guys got any luck in obtaining the Hybrid cooler for Titan X? I haven't seen it on any store in the UK/EU? And also, how is the installation, e.g. as compared to the Arctic's one?!


----------



## alxdo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> +1 - If you can, get Gentle Typhoons - there is about 92% chance you will literally drool over the noise/performance ration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I tried. Let me try again. It's the same thing - the only difference is different color of the shroud and it says TitanX instead of 980. They attach the same. Look up the 980 AIO and its manual on EVGA site - it has step by step process there. You will also get it in the box with the AIO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats very good! What ASIC do you have on that card? Must be 80+. On a different note, I'm wondering if BIOSes could make a difference as to how far you can OC the card? Maybe a stupid question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meaning - if you had two BIOSes with same voltage, could one still "help" your card OC better?
> ... pretty much what I said above
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you got a gold chip? What ASIC do you have on it? And what voltage do you run it at?


I'm not sure what a gold card is and i'm not sure what ASIC is either. But, I just run stock voltage on it.


----------



## alxdo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remmer29*
> 
> What numbers on FPS you have got?


At 2560x1440 and Ultra Setting with 8x Anti aliasing I got FPS 120, Min FPS 59 and maximum FPS 173


----------



## upload420

i wonder how hard 1.274 is on the titan x with the reference cooler. Having the reference cooler for the time being. I am trying to figure out what kind of volts i can pull for a 24/7 oc that wont put my vrm under to much stress. What are your guys thoughts on this? I have great airflow in my case and some added fans over the side and back side of the card. All that doesn't do anything for the vrm tho. That is what i am worried about in my case. I never know if the vrm is getting hot. Also i tried to flash the max air bios and hits 1.274 volts tho it claims that bios peaks at 1.25. Why is this?

Man i just need to order my darn ek waterblock, to bad I had the money and blew it last night on stupid stuff. Maybe next week.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *upload420*
> 
> i wonder how hard 1.274 is on the titan x with the reference cooler. Having the reference cooler for the time being. I am trying to figure out what kind of volts i can pull for a 24/7 oc that wont put my vrm under to much stress. What are your guys thoughts on this? I have great airflow in my case and some added fans over the side and back side of the card. All that doesn't do anything for the vrm tho. That is what i am worried about in my case. I never know if the vrm is getting hot. Also i tried to flash the max air bios and hits 1.274 volts tho it claims that bios peaks at 1.25. Why is this?
> 
> Man i just need to order my darn ek waterblock, to bad I had the money and blew it last night on stupid stuff. Maybe next week.


I would recommend capping yourself to 1.25v for regular use whilst on the reference cooler.


----------



## dawn1980

Does anyone have the EVGA Titan X Hybrids Bios?


----------



## upload420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I would recommend capping yourself to 1.25v for regular use whilst on the reference cooler.


I was thinking just that very thing yet i can't seem to find a bios that does that for me anyways. I just flashed max air 2 that states 1.256 and after the flash, reboot, driver install i am hitting 1.261. I selected default in persicion x and ran heaven for stress test. Graph reads 1.261 with no overclock or overvolt. Weird. I mean if it was 1.256 i would feel pretty safe but 1.261 is just a tad to high. I don't know what bios i could use here. I wish i could find one that hits 1.23 at default and would allow me to overvolt to 1.25 giving me a good and safe control over the card yet still giving me a little more power to play with. Been trying to find some one to make me such a bios.

I am not sure what to do at this point. Anyone know of a fix for this, maybe a bios that suites my needs are a way to fix my 1.261 voltage problem with max air 2. I don't know i might try the first max air bios but it is stated that it contains a glitch. Hope it isn't a bad glitch. I can't wait to get my water block. If Anyone is willing to make me a very light bios mod with default at 1.23 that could be overvolted to 1.25 i would be eternally grateful to you lol.


----------



## dawn1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alxdo2*
> 
> Back with some information on overclocking with my EVGA Titan X Hybrids on the normal Bios.
> 
> While benchmarking on the Unigine valley Benchmark I managed to get a stable:
> 
> Graphics: 1620 MHZ
> 
> Memory: 4055 MHZ
> 
> These were stable without breaking 55 Celsius on either card. This was my first time overclocking and I think these numbers are alright. Anyone see anything wrong with this? Should my results be higher or lower?


Whats you asic score? Those are really good results! could you post the bios on here I like to use it since I have the same AIO cooler as you on my SC titan x...Thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alxdo2*
> 
> Back with some information on overclocking with my EVGA Titan X Hybrids on the normal Bios.
> 
> While benchmarking on the Unigine valley Benchmark I managed to get a stable:
> 
> Graphics: 1620 MHZ
> 
> Memory: 4055 MHZ
> 
> These were stable without breaking 55 Celsius on either card. This was my first time overclocking and I think these numbers are alright. Anyone see anything wrong with this? Should my results be higher or lower?


if you read those clock speeds off the valley screen... they are likely incorrect *by a lot. use the sensor tab on GPUZ or the monitoring graph in afterburner. according to valley m i have cards running 1769MHz...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## achilles73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *upload420*
> 
> I was thinking just that very thing yet i can't seem to find a bios that does that for me anyways. I just flashed max air 2 that states 1.256 and after the flash, reboot, driver install i am hitting 1.261. I selected default in persicion x and ran heaven for stress test. Graph reads 1.261 with no overclock or overvolt. Weird. I mean if it was 1.256 i would feel pretty safe but 1.261 is just a tad to high. I don't know what bios i could use here. I wish i could find one that hits 1.23 at default and would allow me to overvolt to 1.25 giving me a good and safe control over the card yet still giving me a little more power to play with. Been trying to find some one to make me such a bios.
> 
> I am not sure what to do at this point. Anyone know of a fix for this, maybe a bios that suites my needs are a way to fix my 1.261 voltage problem with max air 2. I don't know i might try the first max air bios but it is stated that it contains a glitch. Hope it isn't a bad glitch. I can't wait to get my water block. If Anyone is willing to make me a very light bios mod with default at 1.23 that could be overvolted to 1.25 i would be eternally grateful to you lol.


Me to... I would like to have a bios for my (air cooled) Titan X, like that... 1.23v default, that can be overvolted to 1.25v


----------



## upload420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *achilles73*
> 
> Me to... I would like to have a bios for my (air cooled) Titan X, like that... 1.23v default, that can be overvolted to 1.25v


Well i flashed the max air 1 bios and it throws me at 1.255 which is just the absolute highest i would ever want to run on the reference cooler. I really wish we could find some one to make us a bios. I mean I would try to make my own but it is a little to complex and i feel like if i messed up i could brick my card. Its not like i can safely test my bios. If i made a really big mistake and flash the bios it could result in a 1000$ door stopper.

Please some one see our plea and help us in our reference overclocking needs. Like i said 1.255 isn't horribly high but i would like something that starts off at a voltage that is pretty much stock (1.23) and can slowly be brought up via overvolt slider. This way i can find the perfect voltage sweet spot. I wish i knew more about this kind of stuff but hey i am getting there. 5 years ago i couldn't overclock anything now i am pulling large percentages more power out of my hardware.


----------



## mistax

what bios should i be running on a hybrid? I wasn't sure so i just grabbed the maxair2, since it was also based off the hydrocopper bios


----------



## upload420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> what bios should i be running on a hybrid? I wasn't sure so i just grabbed the maxair2, since it was also based off the hydrocopper bios


I would think your pretty good there being you have better cooling than me. You have to keep in mind any voltage over stock puts stress on the vrms. Now if your cooler covers that you can stand a bit more but from what i hear if you are not cooling the vrms you shouldn't exceed 1.25. I wish they could make a bios that covers a mass majority of different voltage settings. Starting out from stock 1.118 or whatever all the way up to 1.274 (max i believe without pencil mod). That would make everything a little easier. I settled on the max air one which is hitting 1.255 which is about as close as i can see myself getting to 1.25. Gonna try some overclocking with it right now.


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alxdo2*
> 
> I'm not sure what a gold card is and i'm not sure what ASIC is either. But, I just run stock voltage on it.


Gold -> awesome card. 1620 on core







I'm glad I'm running 1460 - can push close to 1500 on higher voltage and less OC on memory, but hell, no way am I getting 1620. Matter of fact, I have not seen a number that high here yet (granted I haven't followed the forum for long and thoroughly). Download GPU-z http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/SysInfo/GPU-Z/, install it and when you run it right click on the green icon on the top left corner of the window and select "Read ASIC quality". I would really be interested what you have.

As for stock volts - can you give us a number? You can view it in whatever program you are using for overclocking. Its likely you have the HC bios, but I'm not sure what voltage its stock version uses.


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if you read those clock speeds off the valley screen... they are likely incorrect *by a lot. use the sensor tab on GPUZ or the monitoring graph in afterburner. according to valley m i have cards running 1769MHz...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Aaaaah so that's why







I was wondering how the hell did he get 1620 with stock (be it HC) volts


----------



## upload420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Gold -> awesome card. 1620 on core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad I'm running 1460 - can push close to 1500 on higher voltage and less OC on memory, but hell, no way am I getting 1620. Matter of fact, I have not seen a number that high here yet (granted I haven't followed the forum for long and thoroughly). Download GPU-z http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/SysInfo/GPU-Z/, install it and when you run it right click on the green icon on the top left corner of the window and select "Read ASIC quality". I would really be interested what you have.
> 
> As for stock volts - can you give us a number? You can view it in whatever program you are using for overclocking. Its likely you have the HC bios, but I'm not sure what voltage its stock version uses.


that is amazing in fact, i get 1458mhz with stock voltages memory 7.8ghz. My asic is a little low sadly. 70.1% sucks would love to have a 80%+ i too wonder what yours is.


----------



## gavros777

I got my sli setup with the accelero iii coolers up and running last night.

My first titan is pimping with those copper heatsinks on the back!








(I couldn't put any on the 2nd titan due to space issues).

I tested the first titan by itself first and i was getting 55c max in firestrike compared to 63c with the accelero iv.(cyclops3 bios 1501mhz core).
Now when i put the 2nd card in the first card is reaching 75c and the 2nd 55c max in firestrike.
And oh boy don't i love the dead silence of those cards when they are running even at 100%! The evga acx 2.0+ was screaming like a burning witch from 76%!

Ok and now a challenge for all of you guys to test your creativity!

I would like to mount this noctua 140mm fan on top of my gpus.


How would you do it in my situation?


----------



## traxtech

Would 1.27v gaming risk damage with a full ek block and backplate? Just curious before I start playing around


----------



## unreality

I just noticed my thermal padsfor the VRMs must have been pushed to the side while mounting. Is this bad? Backside of VRMs i measured about 68°C on the PCB.


On a side note, ive chosen pure copper Heatsinks over a backplate in hope for better thermals. After about 30 Minutes of Heaven, memory at @1850 max temperature was 58°C at the sensor. Ambient is 30°C atm


----------



## Shawnb99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> I got my sli setup with the accelero iii coolers up and running last night.
> 
> My first titan is pimping with those copper heatsinks on the back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I couldn't put any on the 2nd titan due to space issues).
> 
> I tested the first titan by itself first and i was getting 55c max in firestrike compared to 63c with the accelero iv.(cyclops3 bios 1501mhz core).
> Now when i put the 2nd card in the first card is reaching 75c and the 2nd 55c max in firestrike.
> And oh boy don't i love the dead silence of those cards when they are running even at 100%! The evga acx 2.0+ was screaming like a burning witch from 76c!
> 
> Ok and now a challenge for all of you guys to test your creativity!
> 
> I would like to mount this noctua 140mm fan on top of my gpus.
> 
> 
> How would you do it in my situation?


Check out Caselabs and their accessory mounting options. They have like a bar that can go across your case, least their cases might have to check if it'll work on yours, can then connect a fan mount and use that to cool them.
Not sure if that would work for you but it's my suggestion


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawnb99*
> 
> Check out Caselabs and their accessory mounting options. They have like a bar that can go across your case, least their cases might have to check if it'll work on yours, can then connect a fan mount and use that to cool them.
> Not sure if that would work for you but it's my suggestion


Thanks for the info!
I just checked their website and it looks they only have a bracket for 120mm fans. Also i'm not sure if that bar will be compatible with my case.

I had a bright idea recently of using paper clips!

As you see in the pic the noctua fan is sitting on the plastic labels of the accelero 3 coolers where i can grab together the noctua fan and the thin plastic label with a paper clip or something like that. I will try that tonight and let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> I just noticed my thermal padsfor the VRMs must have been pushed to the side while mounting. Is this bad? Backside of VRMs i measured about 68°C on the PCB.


I would redo it, so the thermal pads covered it all, and not left ~40% off like that.


----------



## unreality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> I would redo it, so the thermal pads covered it all, and not left ~40% off like that.


How would you do this without draining the loop?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Aaaaah so that's why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering how the hell did he get 1620 with stock (be it HC) volts


Unigine Vally hasn't read GPU clocks correctly for a very long time.


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> How would you do this without draining the loop?


I would prolly just drain the loop and redo it, but thats just me. I hate to leave things undone and it would bug me like nuts if that was my grafic card


----------



## unreality

Holy crap i was just trying to move the pad with a small pincette, when i saw a spark flying. TX still working though. If i did damage something it sure wouldnt work anymore, or could i have done some long term damage to the card?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> Holy crap i was just trying to move the pad with a small pincette, when i saw a spark flying. TX still working though. If i did damage something it sure wouldnt work anymore, or could i have done some long term damage to the card?


with the power on and connected? nah - no one would try that. secondly, if you could move it... it's not making contact with any part of the block or pcb.


----------



## unreality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> with the power on and connected? nah - no one would try that.


no power was disconnected and i grounded myself before. working on a carpet aint good so, although ive never had a problem before.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> no power was disconnected and i grounded myself before. working on a carpet aint good so, although ive never had a problem before.


Did you bleed the power from your computer? You need to unplug the power cable and hold down the power button for about 10-20 seconds.


----------



## unreality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Did you bleed the power from your computer? You need to unplug the power cable and hold down the power button for about 10-20 seconds.


I did hold it for like 1second. Didnt know i need to hold it longer


----------



## clipse84

Lol OMG is the card fine


----------



## Spiriva

Just drain the loop and do it correctly!


----------



## RobMachado

Hello fellow Titan X owners,

I currently have my EVGA GTX Titan X with a Koolance Block and backplate and stock bios. My cards temps are fine, usually max out at 45C. Current OC using EVGA Precision X is:
+240 on GPU and ( around 1412Mhz with gpu boost)
+550 on Mem.

Problem is if I try to go any higher on the GPU the driver crashes, my current voltage is set to +42mv on Preciscion. I've read alot of posts here of fellow titan owners reaching 1500 Mhz on GPU clock.

If someone could give me some input on how to reach this I would really appreciate it!

Thank again,

Rob.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

FYI NV Fan boys:-

http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/geforce-353-12-driver-download.html

This driver may help those having issues with GTAV & TW3???


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> no power was disconnected and i grounded myself before. working on a carpet aint good so, although ive never had a problem before.


ah - need to drain the caps...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Did you bleed the power from your computer? You need to unplug the power cable and hold down the power button for about 10-20 seconds.


^^ This. sometimes it's best to let it sit for 10-20min after holding the power button down.


----------



## unreality

Well thanks for the input! I will do so next time. Card ran fine last 30 minutes in Heaven. Really hope i didnt damage anything


----------



## SteezyTN

So tiger direct says my last day for a 3 year SquareTrade warranty ends today. What's the point of that? Meaning would I benefit from it? EVGA offered the best warranty, but they said if the card dies, and I get ALL my money back.


----------



## lowgun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> FYI NV Fan boys:-
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/geforce-353-12-driver-download.html
> 
> This driver may help those having issues with GTAV & TW3???


It's the same 353.12 driver that came out a few days ago. The guru3D guys were just a bit slow on getting it added t their database.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowgun*
> 
> It's the same 353.12 driver that came out a few days ago. The guru3D guys were just a bit slow on getting it added t their database.


Don't you mean the 353.06 Driver? LOL Yes it is the same driver, but It has some fixes for G-Sync users, plus a few other bugs like the Global profile being fixed too. Users on the Guru3D forum have mostly reported improvements whilst using it. Also I have found this thread which may help those of you experiencing issues with TW3:-

http://forums.cdprojektred.com/threads/36088-A-compendium-of-tweaks-and-fixes-for-the-PC-version


----------



## lowgun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Don't you mean the 353.06 Driver? LOL Yes it is the smae drive, but It has some fixes for G-Sync users, plus a few other bugs like the Global profile being fixed too. Users on the Guru3D forum have mostly reported improvements whilst using it. Also I have found this thread which may help those of you experiencing issues with TW3:-
> 
> http://forums.cdprojektred.com/threads/36088-A-compendium-of-tweaks-and-fixes-for-the-PC-version


Sorry, just read the comments on the post over there and he said it was the same one. Didn't notice the number change after the decimal.


----------



## kaioshade

Got my backplate from Amazon, nothing on the cooler yet, this wait is killing me.


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ah - need to drain the caps...
> ^^ This. sometimes it's best to let it sit for 10-20min after holding the power button down.


Hey JPM what the max oc you have had on your Titan X on custom water and what driver did you use?
I cant go any higher than 1590mhz on 347.88. I have not tried any other drivers as ive heard they are pretty crap.


----------



## SteezyTN

Anyone using the Acer B326HK 4K monitor?

Acer B6 B326HK YMJDPPHZ Black 32" 6ms 4k UHD Widescreen LED Backlight LCD Monitor IPS350 cd/m2 ACM 100,000,000:1 (1000:1) Built-in Speakers http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=24-009-716

This looks the most interesting to me, as its 32". However, no GSYNC


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Anyone using the Acer B326HK 4K monitor?
> 
> Acer B6 B326HK YMJDPPHZ Black 32" 6ms 4k UHD Widescreen LED Backlight LCD Monitor IPS350 cd/m2 ACM 100,000,000:1 (1000:1) Built-in Speakers http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=24-009-716
> 
> This looks the most interesting to me, as its 32". However, no GSYNC


I'd suggest the ASUS PB287Q instead. It's 28", but it uses a reliable and well tested panel. Windows 10 will feature better DPI scaling too, so no need to worry about that. No AA is needed with 28" monitors.


----------



## mistax

=(, i think my reference cooler TX oc alot better than my hybrid. Unless this is a driver issue.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I'd suggest the ASUS PB287Q instead. It's 28", but it uses a reliable and well tested panel. Windows 10 will feature better DPI scaling too, so no need to worry about that. No AA is needed with 28" monitors.


Is there a report or review which you have read, that elaborates on the better DPI scaling for Windows 10? if so can you post a link please???


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Is there a report or review which you have read, that elaborates on the better DPI scaling for Windows 10? if so can you post a link please???


No report thus far, but it's been filed under suggestions for the full release. Ideally will include multi-monitor DPI. Honestly, 4K at 32" is difficult to read too. I understand the DPI struggle because I run a 28" 4K panel and a 23" 1080p side by side.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> this is one of my favorites.. and 30% off now too. Mounts are removable, IDK my bench is already loopy with tubing, what's a few more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://koolance.com/gpu-220-video-card-vga-chipset-water-block


So, after our little discussion yesterday I woke up this afternoon and threw this stock FHS from an Intel G2020 on my backplate. Had to remove the mounting legs, then I cut a couple pieces of fujipoly pads to sit the heatsink on. Then plugged it up and started OCing. I would have preferred to move it over to the right a little more but my RAM is in the way. Where it sits though, with memory OC'd +500 to 8000mhz the backplate just gets warm now. It does not get burning hot anymore. Sooo, I think when I pick up my second card and waterblock I'm going to go ahead and pick up two more cold plates as well and set one on each backplate. I think that would work out very well.

For everyday gaming I have this sitting on the SC425 Bios, OC'd to 1550mhz core and 7904 memory The FHS I just added to the backplate dropped the max temp on the card at load by 1c. So now I'm maxing at a bouncing 33-34c instead of 35c.


----------



## mistax

looks liklike my titan X hybrid, isn't as great as the reference titan x i had for overclock. 1.261 and i can only get 1480 on core/2000 on memory vs 1.261 1540/2000 on reference


----------



## DADDYDC650

I was planning on ditching my Titan X but I really don't want to bother returning it since I only paid $887. Another reason why I wanted a 980 Ti was because my TigerDirect 10 percent off coupon code no longer worked so I would have had to pay full price for another TX. I went ahead and called TD and they manually applied the discount on an Asus Titan X. Total comes out to be $887. i was planning on waiting for the 980 Ti Classified but that card comes out in a month and will probably retail for around $750. That means that it would only be about $130 less than my Titan X. Worth it? I'm not so sure since I'd have to wait who knows how long to buy 2x 980 Ti Classy's and I might have to pay tax on top of the MSRP. What do you folks think?


----------



## SteezyTN

After the grueling decision of returning the TX's for Ti's, I'm back to business. IM KEEPING THE TITANS









Being me, I already took the first Titan from my loop because I had my mind set on returning them (I ordered at different times, so I had to get authorized for the second, which I was granted). Now here I am again adding it back.


----------



## Jayboy83

since installing the max air overclock bios, my card sits at 1340mhz then randomly after 20 mins or so it sometimes boosts itself to 1540mhz without me changing any settings from default in precision x......is this supposed to happen?? its causing it to crash and kick me out of whatever game im running or unigine valley.
cards an evga superclocked if that matters.


----------



## bfedorov11

Don't all stores charge restocking fees for returning working items?


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayboy83*
> 
> since installing the max air overclock bios, my card sits at 1340mhz then randomly after 20 mins or so it sometimes boosts itself to 1540mhz without me changing any settings from default in precision x......is this supposed to happen?? its causing it to crash and kick me out of whatever game im running or unigine valley.
> cards an evga superclocked if that matters.


Its the over voltage bug. Use the cyclops3 bios. Its the only one that doesn't have it for some reason.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayboy83*
> 
> since installing the max air overclock bios, my card sits at 1340mhz then randomly after 20 mins or so it sometimes boosts itself to 1540mhz without me changing any settings from default in precision x......is this supposed to happen?? its causing it to crash and kick me out of whatever game im running or unigine valley.
> cards an evga superclocked if that matters.


It's overvolting. It's a bug of sorts or whatever with the custom bios's. You need to setup a profile in AB or PX whichever you use with overvoltage unselected. And have that startup when your system starts up. OR just turn off overvoltage manually.


----------



## Jayboy83

thanks for the speedy reply....thought I was doing something wrong.
will that bios not be overkill as im still on standard air cooling


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayboy83*
> 
> thanks for the speedy reply....thought I was doing something wrong.
> will that bios not be overkill as im still on standard air cooling


If you setup a custom profile like I was saying, with OV turned off. Have it set to startup with your PC, you can use any bios and not have to worry.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayboy83*
> 
> thanks for the speedy reply....thought I was doing something wrong.
> will that bios not be overkill as im still on standard air cooling


Keep an eye on temps. If you are hitting 80c I'd run a BIOS with lower volts. Also, run a custom fan profile and don't rely on auto stock fan profile.


----------



## Jayboy83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> If you setup a custom profile like I was saying, with OV turned off. Have it set to startup with your PC, you can use any bios and not have to worry.


I have a profile setup with just the power target increased to 120% and everything else is untouched, overvoltage is turned off and I have it start up with windows, but its still cranking it up to 1544mhz.
Ive tried 2 different bios settings but its doing it on both. more so when I run a benchmark test.


----------



## Gabrielzm

The block list is a bless isn't? I recommend everyone who spot an offender posting here to report it and simply add the member to the block list.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Its the over voltage bug. Use the cyclops3 bios. Its the only one that doesn't have it for some reason.


That's the one i'm using and i experience the same issue, in some instances my core will drop from 1501 to 1340 too.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayboy83*
> 
> I have a profile setup with just the power target increased to 120% and everything else is untouched, overvoltage is turned off and I have it start up with windows, but its still cranking it up to 1544mhz.
> Ive tried 2 different bios settings but its doing it on both. more so when I run a benchmark test.


If you are using Percision X, make sure the word Over Voltage, isn't lit up. Not just the slider being turned dowqn, but Overvoltage defaults to being on, with these custom bios. So you need to make sure it isn't hilighted, meaning it is off. if you set a custom profile with that off, then you won't run into this problem.
I circled the Overvoltage area to turn off in yellow.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> If you are using Percision X, make sure the word Over Voltage, isn't lit up. Not just the slider being turned dowqn, but Overvoltage defaults to being on, with these custom bios. So you need to make sure it isn't hilighted, meaning it is off. if you set a custom profile with that off, then you won't run into this problem.


Thanks! I will try it when i get home and will let you know. I sense you're right cause if i turn the overvoltage all the way down then the card will probably boost to only 1340 with only +197.


----------



## Jayboy83

ok, i'll try and start over, double check everything and will let you know how I get on. pretty certain I've had it off though. And it is precision x im using.
Appreciate the help!


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> Don't all stores charge restocking fees for returning working items?


Tiger direct doesn't, because we were signed up for the trial of their version of Amazon prime. Trust me... I made sure of it before I returned them.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> That's the one i'm using and i experience the same issue, in some instances my core will drop from 1501 to 1340 too.


You are using the cyclops2 bios then. Cyclops3 is the only one without the bug that I have found. It's default clock speed is always 1114 at +0. Regardless of overvoltage being on/off.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayboy83*
> 
> ok, i'll try and start over, double check everything and will let you know how I get on. pretty certain I've had it off though. And it is precision x im using.
> Appreciate the help!


Will not make a difference. It will turn on even if you have PX un-installed. I tested this already.


----------



## Jayboy83

Thanks for that, is there somewhere i can get a link to try that bios setting, wouldnt mind giving it a go.
Although currently mine is running valley and it seems stable at 1329mhz using the max air bios.
It crashed at first, so i upped the power target, then it went crazy with the 1544mhz again......so i shut down precision x and started again with the higher power target and now it seems ok (touch wood)
So im thinking if it crashes from being an unstable overclock it goes crazy if i restart valley/game without restarting precision x??? Does that sound like it could cause issues??........i vaguely remember clocking my old 680 and if it crashed youd have to restart afterburner or something to be able to carry on/start again....it was a long time ago.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayboy83*
> 
> Thanks for that, is there somewhere i can get a link to try that bios setting, wouldnt mind giving it a go.
> Although currently mine is running valley and it seems stable at 1329mhz using the max air bios.
> It crashed at first, so i upped the power target, then it went crazy with the 1544mhz again......so i shut down precision x and started again with the higher power target and now it seems ok (touch wood)
> So im thinking if it crashes from being an unstable overclock it goes crazy if i restart valley/game without restarting precision x??? Does that sound like it could cause issues??........i vaguely remember clocking my old 680 and if it crashed youd have to restart afterburner or something to be able to carry on/start again....it was a long time ago.


 cyclops3.zip 150k .zip file


There ya go. It's 1.278v so you will need to run your fan at 80%+ almost certainly. Or you could grab a G10 + AIO, or better yet slap that card under a waterblock!

Generally if you crash with Maxwell cards your driver will hang shortly and then fix itself while resetting your oc to default. However if you are running at some insane clock speed (like 1700+) the driver will often times fail to restart and you will end up at a hung screen that's pink/purple or something of the sort. Overclocking the TX has been much easier than OCing my old 290xs which would cause an actual crash most of the time if unstable.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> You are using the cyclops2 bios then. Cyclops3 is the only one without the bug that I have found. It's default clock speed is always 1114 at +0. Regardless of overvoltage being on/off.
> Will not make a difference. It will turn on even if you have PX un-installed. I tested this already.


I wasn't telling him to uninstall PX. I was telling him to run a custom profile with overvoltage off. This is what everyone else has been doing since the bug became known. Or setting up a custom bios themselves. It's an easy band-aid. Just set a custom profile in PX with overvoltage off, have that profile startup with your system, and the "overvoltage bug" will not affect you. It's as easy as that. Unless I'm confused about some new overvoltage bug that started happening?

Edit: Then you can use any bios you want, without this being an issue.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> looks liklike my titan X hybrid, isn't as great as the reference titan x i had for overclock. 1.261 and i can only get 1480 on core/2000 on memory vs 1.261 1540/2000 on reference


What percentage is the stock blower fan running at with the hybrid cooler installed? You have to set a custom fan curve in afterburner. I run my card so at 40C = 40% fan speed and 50C = 55% fan speed. Your VRM's aren't going to be cooled properly if you leave the fan on auto as it's based on core temperature and since the Hybrid cooler is able to keep the core temp down the fan hardly ever speeds up.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> I wasn't telling him to uninstall PX. I was telling him to run a custom profile with overvoltage off. This is what everyone else has been doing since the bug became known. Or setting up a custom bios themselves. It's an easy band-aid. Just set a custom profile in PX with overvoltage off, have that profile startup with your system, and the "overvoltage bug" will not affect you. It's as easy as that. Unless I'm confused about some new overvoltage bug that started happening?
> 
> Edit: Then you can use any bios you want, without this being an issue.


Yes I know what you were saying. I was saying it wouldn't matter as overvoltage will turn on at random intervals even if you default to it turned off. Even un-installing PX with overvoltage off doesn't fix it as it still turns on at random intervals when you put the GPU under load.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Yes I know what you were saying. I was saying it wouldn't matter as overvoltage will turn on at random intervals even if you default to it turned off. Even un-installing PX with overvoltage off doesn't fix it as it still turns on at random intervals when you put the GPU under load.


Oh wow. I've actually never had it turn on at random intervals. I've only had it on initially. And setting a custom bios has completely fixed that for me, when I was running Maxair. I ran that bios for several weeks without an issue, when using a custom startup profile. I thought that fixed it for everyone else as well.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> Oh wow. I've actually never had it turn on at random intervals. I've only had it on initially. And setting a custom bios has completely fixed that for me, when I was running Maxair. I ran that bios for several weeks without an issue, when using a custom startup profile. I thought that fixed it for everyone else as well.


Yep. Don't know exactly what causes the bug or if only affects certain TXs, but I've seen a number of people including myself with the issue. That's what Jayboy was saying when he said he already had it set to default to overvoltage off.


----------



## TK421

So there is cyclops, cyclops2, cyclops3 etc

What would be the HIGHEST VOLTAGE vbios available for Titan X? With 450w TDP/Power limit if possible.

Can I modify that bios for disabled boost?


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> So there is cyclops, cyclops2, cyclops3 etc
> 
> What would be the HIGHEST VOLTAGE vbios available for Titan X? With 450w TDP/Power limit if possible.
> 
> Can I modify that bios for disabled boost?


Short of using a custom cooler or watercooling the card we don't have a way of disabling boost. A custom cooler or watercooling will pretty much ensure the card stays at max boost clocks.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> Short of using a custom cooler or watercooling the card we don't have a way of disabling boost. A custom cooler or watercooling will pretty much ensure the card stays at max boost clocks.


On MBT I have the boost entry disabled.

I will receive the EVGA AIO sometime this month.

Does anyone have tutorial on how to mod bios fan speed in MBT?


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Yep. Don't know exactly what causes the bug or if only affects certain TXs, but I've seen a number of people including myself with the issue. That's what Jayboy was saying when he said he already had it set to default to overvoltage off.


It probably has to do with the boost states. I know when I personally modded the Maxair bios I changed the boost states and voltage tables some. After doing that I didn't have the Overvolt issue. However since I didn't really need the bios to achieve the clocks I wanted to game at, I went back to the GM200SC425 bios and haven't looked back into it. Maybe I'll test it some this evening.


----------



## BrushyBill

Alright, this is a modded version of the Maxair Bios. The Boost Table was adjusted. From what I have tested, this does not have the OverVolt bug. The initial boost goes up to 1215mhz and will hit 1.255 volts. It's the basic Maxair Bios with just a slight adjustment to the Boost Table, that is all. So it should work just like the Maxair Bios without that annoying Overvolt bug. Test it out and let me know how it works for you.

MaxairBrushyMod.zip 149k .zip file


Edit: I'm running it now and will continue to run it and monitor. But it's basically the exact same mod I had on this Maxair Bios before, that I ran for a few weeks, without the additional Voltage Table changes I had added last time I modded this bios for myself.


----------



## ssgwright

I'm watercooled running the HC bios at 1.274. I've got a ROG swift and if I run the monitor at 144hz my card will be hard locked at 1.274 even on the desktop. If I drop it down to 120hz my card throttles down normal.

Is there any way to fix this?


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> I'm watercooled running the HC bios at 1.274. I've got a ROG swift and if I run the monitor at 144hz my card will be hard locked at 1.274 even on the desktop. If I drop it down to 120hz my card throttles down normal.
> 
> Is there any way to fix this?


My Swift also does the same. Its the pixel clock at work, probably a driver issue. I have not seen a work around for it though.


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> I'm watercooled running the HC bios at 1.274. I've got a ROG swift and if I run the monitor at 144hz my card will be hard locked at 1.274 even on the desktop. If I drop it down to 120hz my card throttles down normal.
> 
> Is there any way to fix this?


Put it to 120hz in Windows, and then In Nvidia control panel > manage 3d settings and go to every game you play and under "prefer maximum refresh rate" put it too "highest available".
This way Windows will run 120hz and your grafic card will clock down, and while in games your monitor will run at 144hz.


----------



## Goloith

Alright so I'm not sure what's going on, but I can't seem to find a stable overclock for two Titan X's. I'm even going as low as 1379 MHz and still having issues. My GPU's usually are at 50-75C too. Both GPUs clock up to 1450 MHz by themselves. I'm running Surround so could that be causing the issues? Any suggestions?


----------



## Cozmo85

Guess its time to flash a new bios...


----------



## RobMachado

Could someone please give some info on how to achieve a good OC on my GTX TitanX? Runing watercooled and stock bios. Max stable Oc I've managed is +250 on GPU, mem clock is set at stock as it seems to play little importance on performance. Anyways I increased voltage but it wont go past the stated GPU offset (screen blacks out and GPU driver recovers). Pretty lousy. Specs are on sig.

Come on guys give a fellow hardware junkie a hand


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobMachado*
> 
> Could someone please give some info on how to achieve a good OC on my GTX TitanX? Runing watercooled and stock bios. Max stable Oc I've managed is +250 on GPU, mem clock is set at stock as it seems to play little importance on performance. Anyways I increased voltage but it wont go past the stated GPU offset (screen blacks out and GPU driver recovers). Pretty lousy. Specs are on sig.
> 
> Come on guys give a fellow hardware junkie a hand


You could check out the first page and grab a Bios or two. Flash your card to get a little more voltage rolling through it and start testing Overclocks from there. That Maxair2 Bios may be a good one to start with. It's under the *New MAX AIR BIOS* Spoiler. There is also a Bios Flash Guide on the first page in the Original Post.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Well, Jpm's modded Cyclops BIOS allowed me to run my SLi setup to 1550 stable in Valley and SoM. Pretty stoked about that. I'm running at 1450/7950 everyday 24/7 clocks but man, that bench. Ironically, I got a 5900 score in Valley @ 1490. Upped it to 1505 and got a 5790


----------



## RobMachado

Thanks for the response man. I do have some questions though as I've never flashed a GPU before!

Can I always go back to the factory bios in case of any issues? Also can I ruin my card? Thanks again.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobMachado*
> 
> Thanks for the response man. I do have some questions though as I've never flashed a GPU before!
> 
> Can I always go back to the factory bios in case of any issues? Also can I ruin my card? Thanks again.


You'll want to save your bios before flashing. I prefer GPU-Z to back up my bios.flashing basically means you can flash any bios to the card... So yes, you can go back to factory bios (which you saved).

Some advice though; do some research before going straight into flashing if you don't know what you're doing. For the first time, it's kind of scary lol.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Some bios' are more efficient than others, so one guys 1500+ bios can easily score better(bench) than other guys 1500+ using the same system.

I've seen people post they've reached 1500+, but when they benchmark, the score looks low for 1500MHz+. Bios is throttling the card even though the graphs say 1500MHz+


----------



## deadwidesmile

Yeah so far on Jpm's modded Cyc3 I've only barely managed 5900. I hit 5990 on the modded SC bios and had a bit more efficiency but, not nearly as much game stability at 1500.

Bios's are weird.


----------



## TK421

Maxair bios says 1.25v, is it really safe to run on stock cooler?


----------



## teichu

Guys!!! I need help i just tryin to flash bios for my titan but when i restart my pc , screen suddenly freeze so i dont whats goin now, seems like i fail the flash but the screen shows flash success , then i restart my pc screen gets freeze, anybody know how to fix this ? I am really appreciate for the help


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teichu*
> 
> Guys!!! I need help i just tryin to flash bios for my titan but when i restart my pc , screen suddenly freeze so i dont whats goin now, seems like i fail the flash but the screen shows flash success , then i restart my pc screen gets freeze, anybody know how to fix this ? I am really appreciate for the help


If you use an overclock utility like Afterburner or Precision and had your gpu overclocked, You might need to go into safe mode and reset clocks to defaults or uninstall the utility.

Still doesn't work? Then go back to safe mode and uninstall drivers.

Installed the drivers now, but after reboot computer still freezes? Flash card back to previous bios.


----------



## teichu

Thank you , how do i get in the safe mode? Yes i actually forgot to close AB while flashing


----------



## Attero87

Does anyone have a Asus bios with a higher power limit?


----------



## teichu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> If you use an overclock utility like Afterburner or Precision and had your gpu overclocked, You might need to go into safe mode and reset clocks to defaults or uninstall the utility.
> 
> Still doesn't work? Then go back to safe mode and uninstall drivers.
> 
> Installed the drivers now, but after reboot computer still freezes? Flash card back to previous bios.


Hi, thanks I actually follow your step and it works , but now I have issue with open MSI AB , I already flash back to the original bios but when I open MSI AB my pc gets freeze immediately and need to go back safe mode to uninstall driver again , how can I solve this issue? thanks


----------



## TremF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teichu*
> 
> Hi, thanks I actually follow your step and it works , but now I have issue with open MSI AB , I already flash back to the original bios but when I open MSI AB my pc gets freeze immediately and need to go back safe mode to uninstall driver again , how can I solve this issue? thanks


Did you reset the clocks to default in AB when in safe mode? It might be that it's trying to load the old clocks and freezing the card. Uninstalling the app doesn't necessarily remove the profiles.

I always have AB running when I flash the card and haven't had any problems myself so maybe you just need to reset the clocks to default before you try it?


----------



## teichu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TremF*
> 
> Did you reset the clocks to default in AB when in safe mode? It might be that it's trying to load the old clocks and freezing the card. Uninstalling the app doesn't necessarily remove the profiles.
> 
> I always have AB running when I flash the card and haven't had any problems myself so maybe you just need to reset the clocks to default before you try it?


.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TremF*
> 
> Did you reset the clocks to default in AB when in safe mode? It might be that it's trying to load the old clocks and freezing the card. Uninstalling the app doesn't necessarily remove the profiles.
> 
> I always have AB running when I flash the card and haven't had any problems myself so maybe you just need to reset the clocks to default before you try it?


. Hi thanks for the information , i actually solve the problem i just reinstall the driver and AB in safe mode , then i reinstall the driver back and install precision x first then it works !!!! thanks guys


----------



## bl4d3runn3r

Has somebody a link to the newest version of Maxwell Bios Tweaker for me? Thx.


----------



## Danatiel

Hey everyone, my first post here.









Just flashed the Maxair bios from the OP. In the OP it says that it boosts to 1353, but mine boosts to 1303. And the voltage: in the OP it says that it should be 1.2563v max, but I get 1.2610v. Not sure if thats safe for me or not (I use evga gtx 980 hyrbid AIO). Should I keep it or better try to flash something else?


----------



## Goloith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teichu*
> 
> Guys!!! I need help i just tryin to flash bios for my titan but when i restart my pc , screen suddenly freeze so i dont whats goin now, seems like i fail the flash but the screen shows flash success , then i restart my pc screen gets freeze, anybody know how to fix this ? I am really appreciate for the help


Delete you Precision X folder in My Documents.


----------



## Goloith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Well, Jpm's modded Cyclops BIOS allowed me to run my SLi setup to 1550 stable in Valley and SoM. Pretty stoked about that. I'm running at 1450/7950 everyday 24/7 clocks but man, that bench. Ironically, I got a 5900 score in Valley @ 1490. Upped it to 1505 and got a 5790


Are those stock GPUs or are they water cooled?


----------



## Goloith

Is it possible that a CPU bottleneck is causing excessive crashing at 1400 MHz?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goloith*
> 
> Is it possible that a CPU bottleneck is causing excessive crashing at 1400 MHz?


Doubtful, what CPU do you have, and what speed is the PCIe slot in? x8 or x16? 2.0 or 3.0? Check your memory clocks too.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> Hey JPM what the max oc you have had on your Titan X on custom water and what driver did you use?
> I cant go any higher than 1590mhz on 347.88. I have not tried any other drivers as ive heard they are pretty crap.


That's been my limit on 347.88 - 350.12. the more recent drivers are crashing is a 3D program I use so sticking with 350.12 for now.
Orthello was able to run 1600+ in Heaven4.0... not sure which bios he was using, but his rig is at -30C.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> No report thus far, but it's been filed under suggestions for the full release. Ideally will include multi-monitor DPI. Honestly, *4K at 32" is difficult to read too*. I understand the DPI struggle because I run a 28" 4K panel and a 23" 1080p side by side.


Win 8.1 scaling of text is pretty good IMO.. and much better than W7 for 4K.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> So, after our little discussion yesterday I woke up this afternoon and threw this stock FHS from an Intel G2020 on my backplate. Had to remove the mounting legs, then I cut a couple pieces of fujipoly pads to sit the heatsink on. Then plugged it up and started OCing. I would have preferred to move it over to the right a little more but my RAM is in the way. Where it sits though, with memory OC'd +500 to 8000mhz the backplate just gets warm now. It does not get burning hot anymore. Sooo, I think when I pick up my second card and waterblock I'm going to go ahead and pick up two more cold plates as well and set one on each backplate. I think that would work out very well.
> 
> For everyday gaming I have this sitting on the SC425 Bios, OC'd to 1550mhz core and 7904 memory The FHS I just added to the backplate dropped the max temp on the card at load by 1c. So now I'm maxing at a bouncing 33-34c instead of 35c.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Now that's making use out of something essentially useless. +1. I gotta see if I can do the same on the back of my 295x2 (waaay hot, maybe more than the TX)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayboy83*
> 
> since installing the max air overclock bios, my card sits at 1340mhz then randomly after 20 mins or so it sometimes boosts itself to 1540mhz without me changing any settings from default in precision x......is this supposed to happen?? its causing it to crash and kick me out of whatever game im running or unigine valley.
> cards an evga superclocked if that matters.


if you have a 144Hz monitor, set it to 120Hz in NVCP.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> cyclops3.zip 150k .zip file
> 
> 
> There ya go. It's 1.278v so you will need to run your fan at 80%+ almost certainly. Or you could grab a G10 + AIO, or better yet slap that card under a waterblock!
> 
> Generally if you crash with Maxwell cards your driver will hang shortly and then fix itself while resetting your oc to default. However if you are running at some insane clock speed (like 1700+) the driver will often times fail to restart and you will end up at a hung screen that's pink/purple or something of the sort. Overclocking the TX has been much easier than OCing my old 290xs which would cause an actual crash most of the time if unstable.


that bios IS in the op under one of the spoilers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> I'm watercooled running the HC bios at 1.274. I've got a ROG swift and if I run the monitor at 144hz my card will be hard locked at 1.274 even on the desktop. If I drop it down to 120hz my card throttles down normal.
> Is there any way to fix this?


I wish - same problem here. 120Hz ain't bad tho.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Well, Jpm's modded Cyclops BIOS allowed me to run my SLi setup to 1550 stable in Valley and SoM. Pretty stoked about that. I'm running at 1450/7950 everyday 24/7 clocks but man, that bench. Ironically, I got a 5900 score in Valley @ 1490. Upped it to 1505 and got a 5790


yeah - it's likely error correction which is part of the microcode. Sometimes lowering the vram frequency can hold the higher core clock AND get a higher score. Glad you mention it tho. I really don;t want folks blaming brother cyclops for cy3.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> If you use an overclock utility like Afterburner or Precision and had your gpu overclocked, You might need to go into safe mode and reset clocks to defaults or uninstall the utility.
> 
> Still doesn't work? Then go back to safe mode and uninstall drivers.
> 
> Installed the drivers now, but after reboot computer still freezes? Flash card back to previous bios.


it is really helpful to use the most recent DDU to completely clean the OS of NV stuff - including the registry - especially if you used GFE or have multiple driver installs using NVDI to "remove previous driver"... cause it really doesn't remove it.


----------



## Silent Scone

The 144hz issue has plagued both vendors for what seems like years, really high time they sort it.


----------



## unreality

*Anybody knows what are safe VRM temperatures for the Titan X?* If you remember my thermal pad is only touching like 80% of the VRMs and im just testing the temperature in between that spot with a Thermosensor. 10 Minutes into Heaven @ 1.23 Volts its not exceeding 60°C.

Dont really wanna clear my loop since it was a total mess before and im really happy its not leaking anywhere now









PS: The backside of the VRMs is actually hotter -> 68°C


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *upload420*
> 
> that is amazing in fact, i get 1458mhz with stock voltages memory 7.8ghz. My asic is a little low sadly. 70.1% sucks would love to have a 80%+ i too wonder what yours is.


That's pretty much what I get







-> 1459Mhz & 7.7GHz - running stock bios, but only with +112mV so @1.237V. Given the fact you have a Hydrocopper version I think you might be using similiar voltage, but I can't really tell. My ASIC is 69.8% so very similiar to you. It looks like ASIC really does determine OC levels vs voltage levels as we are practically neck to neck with similar ASIC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> Guess its time to flash a new bios...


See what I don't understand about builds like these is where the intake lies







. If you are pulling in through front, you will have it hot through the radiator (all be it not as much as your CPU is much lower TDP than TX) - otherwise maybe top/bottom?


----------



## DADDYDC650

I'm really surprised most of you aren't able to reach 8Ghz memory. Makes me worried about my new TX that's on the way. My first TX does 8.2Ghz no problem.


----------



## curly haired boy

water cooling installed. won't break 60 C on benchies now









gaming performance is max 47 C


----------



## Attero87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jscheema*
> 
> I searched the forums and someone edited the Asus Titan X BIOS for 121% power limit. Using it, works great... nice result too:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7120971


Can you post that bios please?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Anyone with TXs from different vendors? I'm guessing I should have no problems flashing my EVGA and Asus TX with the same BIOS?


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Anyone with TXs from different vendors? I'm guessing I should have no problems flashing my EVGA and Asus TX with the same BIOS?


nope they are all reference design meaning the same. So you can cross flash any vendor TX bios with any TX.


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curly haired boy*
> 
> water cooling installed. won't break 60 C on benchies now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gaming performance is max 47 C


Nice. I'm tempted to put the stock shroud back on like that. The Hybrid one just looks cheesy in person. First world problems I know.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goloith*
> 
> Are those stock GPUs or are they water cooled?


Ek blocks and back plates. At 1500 core I get up to 52c after an hour of gaming on Witcher 3. But, I'm lacking radiator space at this point due to case restrictions.


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> So, after our little discussion yesterday I woke up this afternoon and threw this stock FHS from an Intel G2020 on my backplate. Had to remove the mounting legs, then I cut a couple pieces of fujipoly pads to sit the heatsink on. Then plugged it up and started OCing. I would have preferred to move it over to the right a little more but my RAM is in the way. Where it sits though, with memory OC'd +500 to 8000mhz the backplate just gets warm now. It does not get burning hot anymore. Sooo, I think when I pick up my second card and waterblock I'm going to go ahead and pick up two more cold plates as well and set one on each backplate. I think that would work out very well.
> 
> For everyday gaming I have this sitting on the SC425 Bios, OC'd to 1550mhz core and 7904 memory The FHS I just added to the backplate dropped the max temp on the card at load by 1c. So now I'm maxing at a bouncing 33-34c instead of 35c.


Nice! Might try something like that as well.

Btw - I know somebody already asked, but - if this solution works (i.e. adding a G2020 on the back-plate) *would adding heatsinks on the backplate work too?* It should right? I think it would be better solution than adding straight onto the VRAM itself because a) you dissipate heat from throughout the back-plate and b) max you will ruin is a cheap back-plate - but you won't run into any issues of the heatsinks sticking to the VRAM modules







You might get lower cooling though.

Also - if it works - could you point me to some good heatsinks I could add on the back-plate? Or at least what should be a good criteria









Thanks everybody!


----------



## mistax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> What percentage is the stock blower fan running at with the hybrid cooler installed? You have to set a custom fan curve in afterburner. I run my card so at 40C = 40% fan speed and 50C = 55% fan speed. Your VRM's aren't going to be cooled properly if you leave the fan on auto as it's based on core temperature and since the Hybrid cooler is able to keep the core temp down the fan hardly ever speeds up.


Run my fan @ 60%


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Nice! Might try something like that as well.
> 
> Btw - I know somebody already asked, but - if this solution works (i.e. adding a G2020 on the back-plate) *would adding heatsinks on the backplate work too?* It should right? I think it would be better solution than adding straight onto the VRAM itself because a) you dissipate heat from throughout the back-plate and b) max you will ruin is a cheap back-plate - but you won't run into any issues of the heatsinks sticking to the VRAM modules
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might get lower cooling though.
> 
> Also - if it works - could you point me to some good heatsinks I could add on the back-plate? Or at least what should be a good criteria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everybody!


I was actually the one asking if adding Heatsinks to the backplate worked with heat dissipation









Jpmboy told me he had used heatsinks before on his 7970's backplate. Then he mentioned putting a cold plate on the backplate. (Which is now what I really want to do after I get some more blocks and my second card!!)

I had already been toying with the idea to try a normal CPU fan/heatsink and decided, Why not? It works good enough for a cheap 'less than 5 minute fix'.

So I'm not entirely sure about good heatsinks to use. Jpmboy said he used a bunch of cheap aluminum ones. Full copper may work best though. But then again, without testing I wouldn't know how much difference there would be in dissipation and if it would be worth the extra money, for copper.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> I was actually the one asking if adding Heatsinks to the backplate worked with heat dissipation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jpmboy told me he had used heatsinks before on his 7970's backplate. Then he mentioned putting a cold plate on the backplate. (Which is now what I really want to do after I get some more blocks and my second card!!)
> 
> I had already been toying with the idea to try a normal CPU fan/heatsink and decided, Why not? It works good enough for a cheap 'less than 5 minute fix'.
> 
> So I'm not entirely sure about good heatsinks to use. Jpmboy said he used a bunch of cheap aluminum ones. Full copper may work best though. But then again, without testing I wouldn't know how much difference there would be in dissipation and if it would be worth the extra money, for copper.


probably wouldn't make any difference which metal used, but "fin" size will make a major difference.


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> I was actually the one asking if adding Heatsinks to the backplate worked with heat dissipation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jpmboy told me he had used heatsinks before on his 7970's backplate. Then he mentioned putting a cold plate on the backplate. (Which is now what I really want to do after I get some more blocks and my second card!!)
> 
> I had already been toying with the idea to try a normal CPU fan/heatsink and decided, Why not? It works good enough for a cheap 'less than 5 minute fix'.
> 
> So I'm not entirely sure about good heatsinks to use. Jpmboy said he used a bunch of cheap aluminum ones. Full copper may work best though. But then again, without testing I wouldn't know how much difference there would be in dissipation and if it would be worth the extra money, for copper.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> probably wouldn't make any difference which metal used, but "fin" size will make a major difference.


@BrushyBill Thanks! So you are running something like that right now?

Both: I was even thinking of buying a low-profile CPU cooler and trying to arrange it onto the backplate. Issue there is - I don't want the thermal paste to drop onto my PCB







so I would either have to be careful or get the full-cover backplate from EK and try to put it on. Alternatively I would look for some self-adhesive heatsinks


----------



## SteezyTN

So I have the backplates from EK attached to my cards. I have the memory OC'd to 7600. When I touch the back of the backplate at any place, it's SO HOT. If I leave it there for 5 seconds, I can't leave it any longer. It almost feels like I'm putting my hand on the stove. Does this sound right?


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> @BrushyBill Thanks! So you are running something like that right now?
> 
> Both: I was even thinking of buying a low-profile CPU cooler and trying to arrange it onto the backplate. Issue there is - I don't want the thermal paste to drop onto my PCB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I would either have to be careful or get the full-cover backplate from EK and try to put it on. Alternatively I would look for some self-adhesive heatsinks


Yes, those pictures are of my PC and what I have running right this minute. I didn't use thermal paste though. I used some extra Fujipoly thermal pads I had left over from my GPU water block. I cut the pieces to fit the circular section on the bottom of the heatsink and just set it on the backplate like that.

Smaller adhesive heatsinks may be the way for you to go if you aren't using a backplate already. Only reason I did this with the CPU heatsink is because I have them laying around everywhere. It's temporary, until I get an active backplate or make my own with a couple extra water blocks.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So I have the backplates from EK attached to my cards. I have the memory OC'd to 7600. When I touch the back of the backplate at any place, it's SO HOT. If I leave it there for 5 seconds, I can't leave it any longer. It almost feels like I'm putting my hand on the stove. Does this sound right?


That was happening to me as well. And I'm using a Bitspower block and backplate.


----------



## gavros777

WOOOHOOO!

Adding a 3rd fan above my titan x sli with accelero iii coolers dropped the temps 7c! on my first card.

Before the first card would reach 75c and the second 55c now the first card goes up to only 68c.

By the way here's a pic on how i mounted the fan on top of my gpus. The way i did it ain't going anywhere!
Note also the white permanent mounting tape i put between the gpus the noctua fan.


I got the idea from a guy in this forum who mounted in a similar way a 3rd fan on his noctua cooler.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that bios IS in the op under one of the spoilers.


Must have been recently added, so I didn't see it sorry. Never even knew of it's existence till I saw you link it a week or two ago.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Not sure why you folks are worrying about the VRAM. I'm positive that it's within spec and we really have nothing to worry about unless you are applying a good amount of extra voltage and your GPU is constantly at 80c or above.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Not sure why you folks are worrying about the VRAM. I'm positive that it's within spec and we really have nothing to worry about unless you are applying a good amount of extra voltage and your GPU is constantly at 80c or above.


It's just that the backplates are SUPER HOT.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> It's just that the backplates are SUPER HOT.


That's why I don't touch them.


----------



## TremF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So I have the backplates from EK attached to my cards. I have the memory OC'd to 7600. When I touch the back of the backplate at any place, it's SO HOT. If I leave it there for 5 seconds, I can't leave it any longer. It almost feels like I'm putting my hand on the stove. Does this sound right?


From things I have read - yes because a backplate doesn't help enough with heat dissipation which is probably why it was left off. Results have shown only 1 or 2 degree drop with the backplate. The best option is probably to get some actual memory chip heatsinks.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TremF*
> 
> From things I have read - yes because a backplate doesn't help enough with heat dissipation which is probably why it was left off. Results have shown only 1 or 2 degree drop with the backplate. The best option is probably to get some actual memory chip heatsinks.


Agreed, the little copper ones on Amazon will do a much better job than a backplate will. Backplate only prevents sag in overclocking scenarios. It does provide passive cooling however, when the GPU is idle.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Anyone know if the backside of a 980 Ti gets just as hot?


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TremF*
> 
> From things I have read - yes because a backplate doesn't help enough with heat dissipation which is probably why it was left off. Results have shown only 1 or 2 degree drop with the backplate. The best option is probably to get some actual memory chip heatsinks.


Well since I paid $80 for these backplates, it looks like I'm stuck with the heat lol. Maybe I'll push pull my front radiator to bring in more air for the GpU's.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Agreed, the little copper ones on Amazon will do a much better job than a backplate will. Backplate only prevents sag in overclocking scenarios. It does provide passive cooling however, when the GPU is idle.


stack small heatsink on the backplate?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Nvidia isn't worried and EVGA apparently isn't either since they are selling backplates. Doubt they would risk ending up with a bunch of warranty returns.


----------



## TremF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Agreed, the little copper ones on Amazon will do a much better job than a backplate will. Backplate only prevents sag in overclocking scenarios. It does provide passive cooling however, when the GPU is idle.


These are what I've been looking at too










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Well since I paid $80 for these backplates, it looks like I'm stuck with the heat lol. Maybe I'll push pull my front radiator to bring in more air for the GpU's.


Give it a try. Extra airflow should help


----------



## BrushyBill

What I did helped a lot for backplate heat dissipation. I plan on going with something a little more active here in the near future though. Either going to pick the Aquacomputer active backplate up or I'm just going to add some cold plates. I'm not really worried about it as much as I just like things cool.







Also not looking to get any sag, so I would rather keep a backplate on.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> stack small heatsink on the backplate?


No, remove said backplate if you have one, and put these thingys on the exposed VRAM chips.

http://www.amazon.com/Enzotech-MOS-C10-Forged-Copper-Heatsinks/dp/B004CL89D8


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Not sure why you folks are worrying about the VRAM. I'm positive that it's within spec and we really have nothing to worry about unless you are applying a good amount of extra voltage and your GPU is constantly at 80c or above.


This maybe?



I wouldn't call that "within spec". This is all on stock volts/clocks. Original article here -> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-gm200-maxwell,4091-6.html
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> Yes, those pictures are of my PC and what I have running right this minute. I didn't use thermal paste though. I used some extra Fujipoly thermal pads I had left over from my GPU water block. I cut the pieces to fit the circular section on the bottom of the heatsink and just set it on the backplate like that.
> 
> Smaller adhesive heatsinks may be the way for you to go if you aren't using a backplate already. Only reason I did this with the CPU heatsink is because I have them laying around everywhere. It's temporary, until I get an active backplate or make my own with a couple extra water blocks.


So technically speaking - I could pick some of those thermal pads up and install a low-profile CPU cooler like the NF-F9 http://www.amazon.com/Noctua-Low-Profile-Cooler-Retail-Cooling/dp/B009VCAJ7W/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1433610804&sr=8-2&keywords=low+profile+cpu+cooler or Silverstone Tek Super Slim Profile CPU Cooler http://www.amazon.com/Silverstone-Profile-Cooler-LGA115X-NT07-115X/dp/B00K8PLRMM/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1433610804&sr=8-14&keywords=low+profile+cpu+cooler or http://www.amazon.com/Rosewill-Sleeve-Profile-Cooler-RCX-Z775-LP/dp/B004PLWJCC/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1433610804&sr=8-8&keywords=low+profile+cpu+cooler ?

I'm curious as to how you manage to "attach it" to the backplate


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> This maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't call that "within spec". This is all on stock volts/clocks. Original article here -> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-gm200-maxwell,4091-6.html


Just like I thought. Nvidia is totally fine with it so why should we worry? If anything happens I'll send my card in for an RMA. Highly doubt I'll be doing that for as long as I own this card.


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Just like I thought. Nvidia is totally fine with it so why should we worry? If anything happens I'll send my card in for an RMA. Highly doubt I'll be doing that for as long as I own this card.


I don't think anything above 100C on stock is good - furthermore if you OC and put even just max volts in stock BIOS - 1.237V that temp is going to be much higher. What 120C ok?







ok maybe not that - it would shut down, but I had my system shutdown few times when I pushed the memory too hard and I don't think you would call that safe if your GPU did shut down not because it can't run higher MHz, but because it can't take the heat







.

Also - you mention that anything over 80C people should worry about (different wording). Nvidia is "ok" with 86/7 - so by that logic you are saying NVIDIA is wrong there, yet 102C on stock and likely higher with whatever people are running here (should they not have backplates etc.) is A OK? Also - yes, you can send the card for RMA, but you won't have the card when its gone plus people might have to take it out of their loops yatayatayata -> pain. Thats why everybody here is so excited about their 40-60C on core under load









Not trying to pick a fight here (though it does seem like it - I admit) - but I just see that differently







. But if we all agreed on everything, life wouldn't be fun.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> No, remove said backplate if you have one, and put these thingys on the exposed VRAM chips.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Enzotech-MOS-C10-Forged-Copper-Heatsinks/dp/B004CL89D8


I bought these

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOT-OF-40-PCS-Aluminum-VGA-Card-Xbox360-DDR-RAM-Cooler-self-adhesive-Heatsink-/141264980186?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20e40c88da

Would these still do good? I'm replacing the thermal pad with fujipoly in the future.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Funny because I've pushed mine to 8.2Ghz and gamed/benchmarked for hours without any ill effect. No shutdowns, restarts... nothing. Only thing that happens when I push VRAM too far is a driver crash..... not sure what's up with your situation though.

In regards to temps, I like to keep mine below 80c just like a lot of folks on here. I'm sure 86c is perfectly fine as well.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> This maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't call that "within spec". This is all on stock volts/clocks. Original article here -> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-gm200-maxwell,4091-6.html
> So technically speaking - I could pick some of those thermal pads up and install a low-profile CPU cooler like the NF-F9 http://www.amazon.com/Noctua-Low-Profile-Cooler-Retail-Cooling/dp/B009VCAJ7W/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1433610804&sr=8-2&keywords=low+profile+cpu+cooler or Silverstone Tek Super Slim Profile CPU Cooler http://www.amazon.com/Silverstone-Profile-Cooler-LGA115X-NT07-115X/dp/B00K8PLRMM/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1433610804&sr=8-14&keywords=low+profile+cpu+cooler or http://www.amazon.com/Rosewill-Sleeve-Profile-Cooler-RCX-Z775-LP/dp/B004PLWJCC/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1433610804&sr=8-8&keywords=low+profile+cpu+cooler ?
> 
> I'm curious as to how you manage to "attach it" to the backplate


I'll say this again. The only reason I put the CPU FHS on is because it was extra and just laying around (I have several). Would I buy one just to add on the back? No I wouldn't. If I were to buy anything to help cool the backplate I would go with water. This is my opinion though. This has helped keep the backplate cooler, for sure.

As far as attaching it, like I said in previous posts. I cut the plastic legs off the frame, added some fujipoly pads and just sat it on top of the backplate like that. It's not permanently attached to anything. But it isn't moving around either. The thermal pads kinda stick it in place. and give it a cushion of sorts so I'm not scratching up the backplate. I did this to test out a theory and since someone else told me they saw results with adding heatsinks to the backplate, I decided it couldn't hurt to try. But this is in no way a permanent solution for me. I'm definitely going to go with some kind of active water cooling later.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Funny because I've pushed mine to 8.2Ghz and gamed/benchmarked for hours without any ill effect. No shutdowns, restarts... nothing. Only thing that happens when I push VRAM too far is a driver crash..... not sure what's up with your situation though.
> 
> In regards to temps, I like to keep mine below 80c just like a lot of folks on here. I'm sure 86c is perfectly fine as well.


I was able to do roughly the same. But my backplate would heat up quite a bit.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> I bought these
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOT-OF-40-PCS-Aluminum-VGA-Card-Xbox360-DDR-RAM-Cooler-self-adhesive-Heatsink-/141264980186?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20e40c88da
> 
> Would these still do good? I'm replacing the thermal pad with fujipoly in the future.


These are aluminium, but they'll do a better job than the backplate. As long as you have good case ventilation, those should keep the VRAM temps down. I prefer the long finned versions myself due to the higher surface area for heat transfer, but those should do a good job too.


----------



## DADDYDC650

I'm surprised nobody has tried measuring the temps with the backplate on and off.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> These are aluminium, but they'll do a better job than the backplate. As long as you have good case ventilation, those should keep the VRAM temps down. I prefer the long finned versions myself due to the higher surface area for heat transfer, but those should do a good job too.


Should I remove the backplate and put these on the vram/vrm or is it ok if I just stack on top of the backplate?

I have 2 40mm fans that can serve as active cooling for the heatsinks.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Should I remove the backplate and put these on the vram/vrm or is it ok if I just stack on top of the backplate?
> 
> I have 2 40mm fans that can serve as active cooling for the heatsinks.


Try it without the backplate first as this will allow more air flow over the top of the board on the whole.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Try it without the backplate first as this will allow more air flow over the top of the board on the whole.


should I also put heatsink on the bare pcb?


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I'm surprised nobody has tried measuring the temps with the backplate on and off.


EK backplate lowers the temps by about 5 degrees when watercooled if I recall.

Also, it will take a lot of digging, but I'm fairly confident JPMBoy, or Sheyster, or maybe both have measured the temps on high O/C Bios with and without a backplate on with both air and water cooling and their results were not near as bad as the Tom's Article results. Either the thermal imaging camera used on that article was bad or they were stressing the card with literally zero air movement other than from the GPU itself. If my memory is working correctly the hottest point on the back of the PCB someone has measured here was around 80* C and that was with modded bios and overclocked.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> should I also put heatsink on the bare pcb?


I wouldn't think it would be necessary for the PCB, it's the VRMs and the VRAM that gets stressed when under load. You need a lot more heat to cook the PCB itself.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I wouldn't think it would be necessary for the PCB, it's the VRMs and the VRAM that gets stressed when under load. You need a lot more heat to cook the PCB itself.


Other than the spots highlighted by the evga bp, any other that I should stick the heatsinks into?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Other than the spots highlighted by the evga bp, any other that I should stick the heatsinks into?


There are three little chips next to the VRAM blocks, I guess you could pop some on them too (if they fit stable). Apart from that, the case air flow should cool the rest of the PCB.


----------



## Lourad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> That's why I don't touch them.


LOL


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> There are three little chips next to the VRAM blocks, I guess you could pop some on them too (if they fit stable). Apart from that, the case air flow should cool the rest of the PCB.


How about the squares behind the gpu die?


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> How about the squares behind the gpu die?


You won't have access to those. That's what the fan is for


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> You won't have access to those. That's what the fan is for


No, I mean the little squares behind the GPU die, right next to the backside vram.


----------



## 66racer

Hi guys,

Im having a bit of a weird issue with a titan x....I did a clean windows 7 64bit ultimate install, installed drivers 352.86 and now when it gets to the desktop (no password setup) I loose the display output from the dvi port. I boot into safe mode, uninstall the gpu driver and reboot and I get the desktop again. Installed 353.06 as a clean installation and same thing happens. I noticed if I unplug the dvi connector from either the monitor or gpu and reconnect the monitor, it then receives signal and starts working. Also if I use a display port adapter to dvi it will also work without needed to disconnect or reconnect. I then installed a second monitor, one dvi and one through the displayport adapter and the one on dvi never gets display output when trying to stretch the desktop, the disconnect and reconnect trick doesnt work either. I have tried 2 different dvi 1080p monitors, one being a cheap gateway 1080p and an asus 120hz with a dual link dvi cable completely eliminating cable or monitor.

So its safe to say I am a bit stumped. I didnt see anything really in nvidia control that was helpful. I did see that while on the "active" displayport adapter to dvi, the gpu seems to recognize the empty dvi connector as an "analog display" when its empty. I was sure this was a software issue until I saw that. Screenshot below.



System spec
3930k stock clocks
asus rampage iv gene latest bios and recognized at pcie 3.0 connection (also tried the other pcie x16 slot with no change)
32GB memory currently at 1333mhz
sandisk extreme pro ssd
corsair tx850M

using a 1920x1080p over dvi

Thanks for any help, so should I be contacting evga at this point for an RMA? sucks as the card is nearly new and didnt do this initially.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> EK backplate lowers the temps by about 5 degrees when watercooled if I recall.
> 
> Also, it will take a lot of digging, but I'm fairly confident JPMBoy, or Sheyster, or maybe both have measured the temps on high O/C Bios with and without a backplate on with both air and water cooling and their results were not near as bad as the Tom's Article results. Either the thermal imaging camera used on that article was bad or they were stressing the card with literally zero air movement other than from the GPU itself. If my memory is working correctly the hottest point on the back of the PCB someone has measured here was around 80* C and that was with modded bios and overclocked.


Thank you for the informative post. I figured that we didn't have to worry too much about the backside getting so hot. Wouldn't make sense for Nvidia to release a ticking time bomb on us. I'll now continue to live my life knowing my babies are safe.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> No, I mean the little squares behind the GPU die, right next to the backside vram.


I have no idea what your talking about. The GPU die is the actual GPU. The VRAM is on the backside of the PCB. All you need to cover is the 12 VRAM modules.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Im having a bit of a weird issue with a titan x....I did a clean windows 7 64bit ultimate install, installed drivers 352.86 and now when it gets to the desktop (no password setup) I loose the display output from the dvi port. I boot into safe mode, uninstall the gpu driver and reboot and I get the desktop again. Installed 353.06 as a clean installation and same thing happens. I noticed if I unplug the dvi connector from either the monitor or gpu and reconnect the monitor, it then receives signal and starts working. Also if I use a display port adapter to dvi it will also work without needed to disconnect or reconnect. I then installed a second monitor, one dvi and one through the displayport adapter and the one on dvi never gets display output when trying to stretch the desktop, the disconnect and reconnect trick doesnt work either. I have tried 2 different dvi 1080p monitors, one being a cheap gateway 1080p and an asus 120hz with a dual link dvi cable completely eliminating cable or monitor.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> So its safe to say I am a bit stumped. I didnt see anything really in nvidia control that was helpful. I did see that while on the "active" displayport adapter to dvi, the gpu seems to recognize the empty dvi connector as an "analog display" when its empty. I was sure this was a software issue until I saw that. Screenshot below.
> 
> 
> 
> System spec
> 3930k stock clocks
> asus rampage iv gene latest bios and recognized at pcie 3.0 connection (also tried the other pcie x16 slot with no change)
> 32GB memory currently at 1333mhz
> sandisk extreme pro ssd
> corsair tx850M
> 
> using a 1920x1080p over dvi
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help, so should I be contacting evga at this point for an RMA? sucks as the card is nearly new and didnt do this initially.


I had a similar issue of a display loosing video output when i first got my TX. It mostly happened when i had my Gsync monitor connected so i contributed it to a driver bug. Tried a different driver and the problem when away.


----------



## SteezyTN

Uhh, is this a sign that I need a BIGGER PSU??



Looks like I need at least 1000w if I want to run my cards at 1443mhz. I'm running them on an AX860 btw hehe


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Uhh, is this a sign that I need a BIGGER PSU??
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I need at least 1000w if I want to run my cards at 1443mhz. I'm running them on an AX860 btw hehe


LuLz! Nice to see someone fully utilizing that power.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> I had a similar issue of a display loosing video output when i first got my TX. It mostly happened when i had my Gsync monitor connected so i contributed it to a driver bug. Tried a different driver and the problem when away.


I guess its worth trying an older driver...already tried the last 2 newest drivers, weird part is that it didnt do this when it was new. Just after mobo swap and clean install.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Uhh, is this a sign that I need a BIGGER PSU??
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I need at least 1000w if I want to run my cards at 1443mhz. I'm running them on an AX860 btw hehe


Wow, and I had 2- 780 Ti's OC'd like crazy on a corsair HX850.

Glad I ordered that new 1050w EVGA that should be here next Tuesday, since I plan on going SLI TX next month.


----------



## Goloith

Hey guys,

So I'm thinking about getting a new processor so I was wondering what CPU usage you're getting on 2-way and 3-way SLI. I'm eventually going to get a 3rd Titan X so I want to make sure there's plenty of headroom. What kind of FPS are you in games such has the WItcher 3 or Crysis or Star Citizen?

Thank you,
Golo


----------



## gavros777

After i went sli i keep getting this error when i try to view pics with photo viewer.

"windows photo viewer cannot display this picture because there might not be enough memory"

I have 32gb of ram and when i check my memory usage it's not above 13%.

Do you guys know why i'm getting this error?


----------



## G227

So in my crazy quest to cool VRM (though it seems its not such a "burning" [see what I did there] issue







) I was thinking what kind of heatsink or cooler am I gonna put on it - but then it hit me. I still had this:



NVIDIA quality overkill heatsink









Now I need a good thermal pad. I'm in Europe and they only sell Phyobya ones here (I could get other, but this is the easiest) like this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA7012EE9820&cm_re=Phobya_Thermal_Pad-_-9SIA7012EE9820-_-Product. *My question is - what thickness [of the thermalpad] should I get?* They have 1mm, 2mm & 5mm. Thanks!


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> So in my crazy quest to cool VRM (though it seems its not such a "burning" [see what I did there] issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I was thinking what kind of heatsink or cooler am I gonna put on it - but then it hit me. I still had this:
> 
> 
> 
> NVIDIA quality overkill heatsink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need a good thermal pad. I'm in Europe and they only sell Phyobya ones here (I could get other, but this is the easiest) like this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA7012EE9820&cm_re=Phobya_Thermal_Pad-_-9SIA7012EE9820-_-Product. *My question is - what thickness [of the thermalpad] should I get?* They have 1mm, 2mm & 5mm. Thanks!


I would worry about the middle "square" where it contacts the gpu die being higher than the underside.

Maybe you can buy very thin thermal pad (akasa 0.3 or phobya 0.5) to avoid metal contact to any IC/pcb

Then buy thick thermal pad (2mm) to connect the vram to the heatsink


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Uhh, is this a sign that I need a BIGGER PSU??
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I need at least 1000w if I want to run my cards at 1443mhz. I'm running them on an AX860 btw hehe


May want to go a bit higher, around 1200 watts to be safe. With two titan-x @ 1540 1.274 volts, 8 sticks of 4gb Ram 2666 mhz @ 1.35 volts, and a 5930k 4.7 @ 1.4 volts, stressing the crap out of everything with an additional 50 watts or so worth of fans, leds, pumps, hdd, ssd etc. etc. I was running at just above 1100 watts from the wall.

In fact, just go ahead and get a 1500+ watt PSU just in case you decide to get a pair of AMD Halo cards next generation


----------



## gavros777

After i went sli i noticed at random times an artifact line showing up across my screens. I've read before that this could be to the sli bridge and some people report when they plug the bridge in a different slot the artifacts to go away.

Can someone enlighten me what i need to do?


----------



## BigMack70

So... got my IR thermal gun today; after looping the Firestrike Ultra combined test for about 45 minutes, the average temperature on my EVGA backplate was about 59C. Hottest spot I could find (directly over the memory chips, I think) was 68C. So not too bad. Very hot to the touch, but not dangerous at all for those chips.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I guess its worth trying an older driver...already tried the last 2 newest drivers, weird part is that it didnt do this when it was new. Just after mobo swap and clean install.


Try the 347.88 Driver, as that has proven to be the least buggy thus far, as the 350.xx drivers are giving some owners headaches. If the problem is gone with the 347.88 driver, then you will know for-sure it's a driver issue. If it persists it's either a faulty cable or the card itself? Hopefully it's just the driver, I'd try that driver first and then go from there dude!!!


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> So... got my IR thermal gun today; after looping the Firestrike Ultra combined test for about 45 minutes, the average temperature on my EVGA backplate was about 59C. Hottest spot I could find (directly over the memory chips, I think) was 68C. So not too bad. Very hot to the touch, but not dangerous at all for those chips.


Then the 102c thermal imaging?

Was it because of bad airflow or?


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> So... got my IR thermal gun today; after looping the Firestrike Ultra combined test for about 45 minutes, the average temperature on my EVGA backplate was about 59C. Hottest spot I could find (directly over the memory chips, I think) was 68C. So not too bad. Very hot to the touch, but not dangerous at all for those chips.


Thanks for verifying!

For me - after putting the GPU heatsink on top of the backplate (literally just sitting it on top - no thermal pads - nothing (that is to come) - my core temps dropped 1-3C and the system became more stable. The front area around VRMs and core where I placed the heatsink was also noticeably colder than rest of the backplate - not cold, but not scorching hot like the other end. Previously I was crashing every hour or so. I assumed that was because of the faulty driver as it wasn't a hard freeze but rather crash into the windows, but if I am right then the hot VRMs made system unstable and that made driver crash. This is purely a theory ATM - I will test further today and report back if in fact this completely gets rid of crashes or not


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> May want to go a bit higher, around 1200 watts to be safe. With two titan-x @ 1540 1.274 volts, 8 sticks of 4gb Ram 2666 mhz @ 1.35 volts, and a 5930k 4.7 @ 1.4 volts, stressing the crap out of everything with an additional 50 watts or so worth of fans, leds, pumps, hdd, ssd etc. etc. I was running at just above 1100 watts from the wall.
> 
> In fact, just go ahead and get a 1500+ watt PSU just in case you decide to get a pair of AMD Halo cards next generation


1100 watts from the wall at bronze efficiency is 947. Does the. 1100 factor in monitors etc on a brick?

You should be fine with a 1000w psu depending on how extreme you go on the oc. I went with a EVGA 1300g2 mostly due to price. I picked it up off Amazon warehouse deal for 122$ shipped same day (prime).

Most I've pulled on a 4790k @ 4.8 and sli TX's @ 1505 is 958w at the wall. Roughly 850w @ bronze.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Then the 102c thermal imaging?
> 
> Was it because of bad airflow or?


Couple things could be going on there. For one, it's not possible for me to directly measure the temperature of the chips, only the backplate. The chips are likely hotter than the backplate, but I have no idea by how much (though I can't imagine that the difference would be THAT large). For another, using the AIO is drawing a *lot* of heat away from the card and probably helps cooling the overall PCB/etc quite a bit just because all the heat from the chip itself is being dissipated elsewhere.

I should probably also note that my testing is with a fan profile which ramps the GPU fans up to 50% under load.


----------



## Cozmo85

Does anyone's evga hybrid pump making a buzzing noise?


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Thanks for verifying!
> 
> For me - after putting the GPU heatsink on top of the backplate (literally just sitting it on top - no thermal pads - nothing (that is to come) - my core temps dropped 1-3C and the system became more stable. The front area around VRMs and core where I placed the heatsink was also noticeably colder than rest of the backplate - not cold, but not scorching hot like the other end. Previously I was crashing every hour or so. I assumed that was because of the faulty driver as it wasn't a hard freeze but rather crash into the windows, but if I am right then the hot VRMs made system unstable and that made driver crash. This is purely a theory ATM - I will test further today and report back if in fact this completely gets rid of crashes or not


Ah so it worked for you? Nice. Yeah my backplate is noticeably cooler as well. Just warm instead of hot. I can't wait to get some liquid cooling going for the backplate.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Redid the thermal paste and pads on the ek block and back plate mainly because the ek stuff has flaws and was warping my card's pcb a bit, so I had to make custom adjustments to make any bends less noticeable.

Also tuned my bios a little more from the skyn3t bios and have reached a better overclock of 1550Mhz and 2000Mhz memory playing Far Cry 4 for the past few hours. Stable used to be 1525 ish or something. This is on the latest drivers on Windows 7. I don't use Chrome, use IE 11, so no driver recoveries for me.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Redid the thermal paste and pads on the ek block and back plate mainly because the ek stuff has flaws and was warping my card's pcb a bit, so I had to make custom adjustments to make any bends less noticeable.
> 
> Also tuned my bios a little more from the skyn3t bios and have reached a better overclock of 1550Mhz and 2000Mhz memory playing Far Cry 4 for the past few hours. Stable used to be 1525 ish or something. This is on the latest drivers on Windows 7. I don't use Chrome, use IE 11, so no driver recoveries for me.


Skyn3t Bios? I haven't seen that one.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> Skyn3t Bios? I haven't seen that one.


I haven't seen them for the TX yet either. I used them when I had my 780's though.


----------



## gavros777

I just played some witcher 3 on my new sli setup and it was unplayable due to constant m*a*crostuttering.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> I just played some witcher 3 on my new sli setup and it was unplayable due to constant m*a*crostuttering.


i haven't had any issues with sli in witcher 3, and I bet no one else has either.


----------



## TK421

TW3 crashes on me every hour of playing or so, decreased my clocks from 1480/3730 (bench stable) to 1400/3700 and it still won't run properly.


----------



## gavros777

Just tried to play some far cry 4 and as soon the game goes full screen i get the message "far cry 4 has stopped working". At least in witcher 3 i could actually get into the game with sli enabled.
Will try more games and report back.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Just tried to play some far cry 4 and as soon the game goes full screen i get the message "far cry 4 has stopped working". At least in witcher 3 i could actually get into the game with sli enabled.
> Will try more games and report back.


Reset the card back to stock. It's probably a bad overclock


----------



## Lonestar166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> I just played some witcher 3 on my new sli setup and it was unplayable due to constant m*a*crostuttering.


I have been playing it all weekend in sli with no microstutter at all.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> I just played some witcher 3 on my new sli setup and it was unplayable due to constant m*a*crostuttering.


Had same issue, for me some reason setting would revert to "borderless window" and will stutter. Finally got full screen to stick and no more stutter.


----------



## Manac0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Had same issue, for me some reason setting would revert to "borderless window" and will stutter. Finally got full screen to stick and no more stutter.


The full screen problem in Witcher 3 is an actual bug a lot of people are having. Always check options before you start the game, you'll be surprised how often it defaults to border-less window mode.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manac0r*
> 
> The full screen problem in Witcher 3 is an actual bug a lot of people are having. Always check options before you start the game, you'll be surprised how often it defaults to border-less window mode.


I tried fullscreen but it crashes even faster than using borderless, 1400/3700 cyclops 1.23v

Not sure what's happening here, 1400 should be perfectly gamestable according to OC results here


----------



## Desolutional

You sure you're not suffering from the "voltage drop" bug on the custom BIOS? It's related to the nVidia boost feature.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> You sure you're not suffering from the "voltage drop" bug on the custom BIOS? It's related to the nVidia boost feature.


Hmm, not sure.

How should I check? And if I do suffer from the bug, how do I fix it?


----------



## Manac0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> I tried fullscreen but it crashes even faster than using borderless, 1400/3700 cyclops 1.23v
> 
> Not sure what's happening here, 1400 should be perfectly gamestable according to OC results here


You might need more voltage - my card ASUS (Asic 80.4%) needs 1.255mv to get stable 1400.. 1.23mv will cause it to be unstable at those clocks. Some cards are just stubborn - if your cooling is right - try more voltage or another bios.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Hmm, not sure.
> 
> How should I check? And if I do suffer from the bug, how do I fix it?


Use GPU-Z to monitor the clock speeds and voltage. As soon as you crash, check the graphs for any irregular trends. E.g. if voltage decreases, but the frequency stays high.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manac0r*
> 
> You might need more voltage - my card ASUS (Asic 80.4%) needs 1.255mv to get stable 1400.. 1.23mv will cause it to be unstable at those clocks. Some cards are just stubborn - if your cooling is right - try more voltage or another bios.


I have asic 68.8, weirdly I can 1480/3734 bench stable

Is 1400mhz hard to attain with 1.23v?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Use GPU-Z to monitor the clock speeds and voltage. As soon as you crash, check the graphs for any irregular trends. E.g. if voltage decreases, but the frequency stays high.


Ok I will try

How do I fix this "bug" if it does appear?


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> I have asic 68.8, weirdly I can 1480/3734 bench stable
> 
> Is 1400mhz hard to attain with 1.23v?


I have an Asic of 73.4% and can hit 1530mhz on stock bios with voltage slider at half way giving me 1.218v. It's just random. Luck of the draw.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> I have asic 68.8, weirdly I can 1480/3734 bench stable


It's not that weird... ASIC doesn't have a 1:1 correlation with OC ability like some people think. As said above, it's mostly just random.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Redid the thermal paste and pads on the ek block and back plate mainly because the ek stuff has flaws and was warping my card's pcb a bit, so I had to make custom adjustments to make any bends less noticeable.
> 
> Nice... post the bios as tooshort1 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also tuned my bios a little more from the skyn3t bios and have reached a better overclock of 1550Mhz and 2000Mhz memory playing Far Cry 4 for the past few hours. Stable used to be 1525 ish or something. This is on the latest drivers on Windows 7. I don't use Chrome, use IE 11, so no driver recoveries for me.


he pushed a beta out to a few testers. 900w power limit based off the SC bios (i have to look on the other machine to see).


----------



## dawn1980

drivers 353.06 and running precision x crashes GTA 5...anyone else having crashes while running precision x in GTA 5? Game runs fine not running x. Tried lowering OC too nothing works and even tried afterbuner does it too....both with K boost enables etc....nothing works really like to run something in GTA5 to monitor my card....Windows 8.1 with all drivers up to date...anyone running windows 10 with precision x/ gta5??? Thanks in advance


----------



## RobMachado

Hello guys

So I finally flashed my bios to cyclops3.rom. I'm currently at 1.505 MHZ on GPU clock, however 3dmark is reporting an effective clock of 1.646 Mhz. Benchmark ran fine btw, scored 21,838 on 3dmark 11 (I know old version but I'm used to it) so not bad







. Didn't touch mem clock at all and voltage is set to cyclops3 default (1.2740).

Anyways I'm gonna run Heaven to check my Oc. Thanks again and I'll keep you guys posted.

Rob.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> I have an Asic of 73.4% and can hit 1530mhz on stock bios with voltage slider at half way giving me 1.218v. It's just random. Luck of the draw.


I know it's random ._.

I installed the newest driver (revo uninstall + ddu), tried witcher3 again.

Weirdly it's stable at 1420mhz while with previous driver it would not hold. I tried increasing to 1450 and left idle staring at a forest (not paused), it didn't hold 1450 and throttled to 1418 without crashing.

Temps are 68c with a more aggressive fan profile, not sure why it's happening. Running cyclops3 1.23v "maxair".

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> he pushed a beta out to a few testers. 900w power limit based off the SC bios (i have to look on the other machine to see).


Do you think skynet would release his "full" bios for us to try? I would donate a few dollars if that's required.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> I know it's random ._.
> 
> I installed the newest driver (revo uninstall + ddu), tried witcher3 again.
> 
> Weirdly it's stable at 1420mhz while with previous driver it would not hold. I tried increasing to 1450 and left idle staring at a forest (not paused), it didn't hold 1450 and throttled to 1418 without crashing.
> 
> Temps are 68c with a more aggressive fan profile, not sure why it's happening. Running cyclops3 1.23v "maxair".
> *Do you think skynet would release his "full" bios for us to try*? I would donate a few dollars if that's required.


that's up to him - but the beta bios is fine. can't send it now, later,








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobMachado*
> 
> Hello guys
> 
> So I finally flashed my bios to cyclops3.rom. I'm currently at *1.505 MHZ on GPU clock, however 3dmark is reporting an effective clock of 1.646 Mhz*. Benchmark ran fine btw, scored 21,838 on 3dmark 11 (I know old version but I'm used to it) so not bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Didn't touch mem clock at all and voltage is set to cyclops3 default (1.2740).
> 
> Anyways I'm gonna run Heaven to check my Oc. Thanks again and I'll keep you guys posted.
> 
> Rob.


this is only a clock table thing. FM Sysinfo uses a specific clock number as it's reference point, cy3 has a mod table. that's all. Use GPUZ sensor tab or AB Monitoring for the actual clocks.


----------



## Mobiousblack

Guys been trying to find the perfect bios for my watercooled titan x's but its been driving me crazy. Went with Maxair's bios but after a shutdown and cold boot the cards went haywire and seemed like they were being pushed over the limit causing the system to crash. Tried resetting the clocks to stock with MSI afterburner (basically removed the OC I added) and it still went crazy so I reflashed to stock bios then flashed to the cyclone HC ones. Low and behold everything was fine until the next cold boot where performance dropped dramatically. Got 20890 on 3dmark extreme and now im getting 19k with obvious performance hits in games like the witcher. I honestly have no clue why my cards are doing this I am not pushing them too hard at all, running them at 1400mhz on the core and stock on the memory.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> 1100 watts from the wall at bronze efficiency is 947. Does the. 1100 factor in monitors etc on a brick?
> 
> You should be fine with a 1000w psu depending on how extreme you go on the oc. I went with a EVGA 1300g2 mostly due to price. I picked it up off Amazon warehouse deal for 122$ shipped same day (prime).
> 
> Most I've pulled on a 4790k @ 4.8 and sli TX's @ 1505 is 958w at the wall. Roughly 850w @ bronze.


Nah, that's just the system. Sounds about right though, 150 watts difference between a 4790k and 5930k with similar overclocks sounds about right.


----------



## G227

Question about thermal pad size:

I'm thinking of replacing the VRM thermal pads on the backplate and maybe - later on the card itself. Do you guys know what thickness they are? I have already ordered some 0.5mm, but have heard reports of 1mm being used sometimes?

Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> I know it's random ._.
> 
> I installed the newest driver (revo uninstall + ddu), tried witcher3 again.
> 
> Weirdly it's stable at 1420mhz while with previous driver it would not hold. I tried increasing to 1450 and left idle staring at a forest (not paused), it didn't hold 1450 and throttled to 1418 without crashing.
> 
> Temps are 68c with a more aggressive fan profile, not sure why it's happening. Running cyclops3 1.23v "maxair".
> Do you think skynet would release his "full" bios for us to try? I would donate a few dollars if that's required.


TX starts thermal throttle @65C







(give or take - might be a bit less, a bit more). You will generally use 1 or 2 "levels" - each being I think 14Mhz so for you 1450 - (2x14) = 1422 -> sounds about right


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Question about thermal pad size:
> 
> I'm thinking of replacing the VRM thermal pads on the backplate and maybe - later on the card itself. Do you guys know what thickness they are? I have already ordered some 0.5mm, but have heard reports of 1mm being used sometimes?
> 
> Thanks!
> TX starts thermal throttle @65C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (give or take - might be a bit less, a bit more). You will generally use 1 or 2 "levels" - each being I think 14Mhz so for you 1450 - (2x14) = 1422 -> sounds about right


Damn, didn't know that. My 970G1 doesn't throttle even at 70c (tw3).

Guess it's the more reason to expect my AIO kit from amazon /:

Thermal pad

Vram: 1mm
3 Small vrm in back: 0.5mm


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Nah, that's just the system. Sounds about right though, 150 watts difference between a 4790k and 5930k with similar overclocks sounds about right.


5930k is power hungry, Damn. I didn't realize 2011-3 was so much more. Now I am glad I went with a 1300w.


----------



## curly haired boy

throttling is why i went with water cooling. stock cooling would peg at 84 C, and i'd only get under 65 C by pushing the blower to max.

i paid for all of the performance, so that's what i want to get...


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> 5930k is power hungry, Damn. I didn't realize 2011-3 was so much more. Now I am glad I went with a 1300w.


Power consumption increases exponentially when you start to play with the big boys!









Either way, 6 cores > 4 cores.


----------



## clipse84

What's the best bios for water-cooled titan x with ek blocks? Thanks in advance


----------



## Goloith

Hey guys,

Any of you know how to get OSD (on screen display) working in Precision X?


----------



## unreality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> No, remove said backplate if you have one, and put these thingys on the exposed VRAM chips.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Enzotech-MOS-C10-Forged-Copper-Heatsinks/dp/B004CL89D8


I have these guys installed and didnt test them much yet, but they seem to to a really really good job. I pushed the Memory Speed to 8000 MHz (didnt test more yet but seems theres still headroom) and temperature stays at 50°C. See sensor in the pic:



Im just wondering if i should add some heatsinks on the 3 litte VRM thingies on the back of the card too. Its the hottest part of the card atm capping at 70°C


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Power consumption increases exponentially when you start to play with the big boys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either way, 6 cores > 4 cores.


In real world performance is it much of a difference?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> In real world performance is it much of a difference?


Depends on what you are doing


----------



## Heratic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alxdo2*
> 
> Back with some information on overclocking with my EVGA Titan X Hybrids on the normal Bios.
> 
> While benchmarking on the Unigine valley Benchmark I managed to get a stable:
> 
> Graphics: 1620 MHZ
> 
> Memory: 4055 MHZ
> 
> These were stable without breaking 55 Celsius on either card. This was my first time overclocking and I think these numbers are alright. Anyone see anything wrong with this? Should my results be higher or lower?


As long as you aren't getting your core clock speeds of valley benchmark and getting them from gpu z or AB


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Depends on what you are doing


Short of 4k rendering, I can't figure out much of a boost. X16 X16 vs x8 x8 is negligible, unless I'm completely off base.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Short of 4k rendering, I can't figure out much of a boost. X16 X16 vs x8 x8 is negligible, unless I'm completely off base.


The difference for me upgrading from 2.0 x16 / x16 to 3.0 x16 / x16 was not noticeable. I think there's probably a couple % points improvement if you benchmarked it apples to apples but nothing very significant.

6 cores, on the other hand, does have a couple games which benefit (e.g. a couple levels in Crysis 3, GTA V). Games are getting much better about multithreading, though most are still vastly more demanding on GPU than CPU.


----------



## gavros777

After i went sli, i keep getting this error "windows photo viewer cannot display this picture because there might not be enough memory" I have 32gb of ram and i remember some people mentioning increasing the virtual memory in control panel. You guys think that's why i have problems playing games in sli? Also vlc player crashes all the time while in sli.


----------



## atg284

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curly haired boy*
> 
> water cooling installed. won't break 60 C on benchies now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gaming performance is max 47 C


Do you have to modify the stock shroud to fit the AIO water cooler? I would like to keep the stock shroud but would want to sell it later with everything back to stock.

Thanks for any info!


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> In real world performance is it much of a difference?


DirectX 12. That is all. Well... not actually. Image Editing, Number Crunching, Video Encoding, Web Browsing, Filesystem IO, Data Logging, File Compression, Modern Gaming, SLI or Crossfire... you get it.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> The difference for me upgrading from 2.0 x16 / x16 to 3.0 x16 / x16 was not noticeable. I think there's probably a couple % points improvement if you benchmarked it apples to apples but nothing very significant.
> 
> 6 cores, on the other hand, does have a couple games which benefit (e.g. a couple levels in Crysis 3, GTA V). Games are getting much better about multithreading, though most are still vastly more demanding on GPU than CPU.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Short of 4k rendering, I can't figure out much of a boost. X16 X16 vs x8 x8 is negligible, unless I'm completely off base.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> DirectX 12. That is all. Well... not actually. Image Editing, Number Crunching, Video Encoding, Web Browsing, Filesystem IO, Data Logging, File Compression, Modern Gaming, SLI or Crossfire... you get it.


I am not talking about gaming that it makes a differance as it does when you are converting video, rendering video, file compression, video encoding..

I can tell a big difference in these with the 6 core and having the 16x lanes seems to make a difference when you are using cuda to render and encode.


----------



## G227

So after some more testing (about 7-8 hours of Witcher 3 game-play) - it seems that placing the stock GPU heatsink on top of my backplate (no thermal pads yet - just laying it out there) indeed made a difference. Here is a summary:

- Core temps dropped 1-3C
- The backplate is significantly colder around the area of the heatsink (not cold, but warm instead of blazing-hell-firely-hot) - the back of the backplate is still hotter (I have placed it basically on top of the core
- Most importantly though (aside from better VRM temps I guess) this improved stability of my system a lot - as in I get no more driver crashes at all! Previously I got one every hour or so, but now its all good. Even when it crashed when I tried to put crazy OC though it, it tried to recover (flickering and then becoming stable again) - this hasn't happened before and makes me very very happy








- I gained some more OC - not much, but something: +5Mhz on core and +75Mhz on memory. I though I was running against my ceiling @1.237V, but I guess the hot something was causing instability and since the temps are down now, it seem to be able to take a bit more









Good stuffs!







I guess thats also partially a reason why the A-something huge cooler seem to work quite well


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> Does anyone's evga hybrid pump making a buzzing noise?


Not that I can hear. I have heard that some others have had the problem. Is it coming from the pump?


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> So after some more testing (about 7-8 hours of Witcher 3 game-play) - it seems that placing the stock GPU heatsink on top of my backplate (no thermal pads yet - just laying it out there) indeed made a difference. Here is a summary:
> 
> - Core temps dropped 1-3C
> - The backplate is significantly colder around the area of the heatsink (not cold, but warm instead of blazing-hell-firely-hot) - the back of the backplate is still hotter (I have placed it basically on top of the core
> - Most importantly though (aside from better VRM temps I guess) this improved stability of my system a lot - as in I get no more driver crashes at all! Previously I got one every hour or so, but now its all good. Even when it crashed when I tried to put crazy OC though it, it tried to recover (flickering and then becoming stable again) - this hasn't happened before and makes me very very happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - I gained some more OC - not much, but something: +5Mhz on core and +75Mhz on memory. I though I was running against my ceiling @1.237V, but I guess the hot something was causing instability and since the temps are down now, it seem to be able to take a bit more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good stuffs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess thats also partially a reason why the A-something huge cooler seem to work quite well


This is why I am going to actively watercool mine here in the near future. The Voltage Regulator area on my backplate is where it gets the hottest to the touch. I am assuming that this has a lot to do with stability.


----------



## Cozmo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terreos*
> 
> Not that I can hear. I have heard that some others have had the problem. Is it coming from the pump?


Yea definitely the pump.


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> Yea definitely the pump.


Yeah I got it too. Pretty bad if you ask me. I guess it depends on individual's perception - but since I'm trying to build silent PC (when not gaming), then I can clearly hear it from under my table through R5 with the full cover (no window) and added additional silencing foam. Or I just got unlucky with mine. EVGA offered to replace it, but I would have to send it back and thats a pain, so I bough a cable to connect it straight to my MOBO instead of the internal fan and have it running at 60% (lowest I can put it) on idle. This way I can hear it only if I really really try - its almost silent (mind you meter and a half from the case and thorugh my super-silent build







- if I were to sit next to it, I would still clearly hear it over all my case fans running at around 600RPM at idle).

You can get the cable at moddiy.com - you are looking for PWM to GPU cable (though you could use 3 pin to GPU as the pump is DC controlled - not PWM -> which is also a reason why you can't control it through the TX itself as it uses PWM to control the blower fan). http://www.moddiy.com/products/4%252dPin-PWM-Fan-Connector-%28Female%29-to-4%252dPin-Mini-GPU-Fan-Connector-%28Male%29.html They have one other one there - same stuff - just from different company. And they ship internationally







. Tried to find them locally in central Europe but couldn't.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> This is why I am going to actively watercool mine here in the near future. The Voltage Regulator area on my backplate is where it gets the hottest to the touch. I am assuming that this has a lot to do with stability.


That might make sense - the voltage regulator I mean. Where exactly is it located? In the front near the core itself or more towards the back? And yes, if or more like when I go full custom loop I will definitely look for active cooling for my backplate too









Edit: found it - towards the back - thats where my backplate is still quite hot - but colder than before. Ill probably place some copper heatsinks there too


----------



## TK421

Pump runs 100% even though it is connected to fan PWM line on pcb?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> This is why I am going to actively watercool mine here in the near future. The Voltage Regulator area on my backplate is where it gets the hottest to the touch. I am assuming that this has a lot to do with stability.


if anyone is concerned about the backplate cooler "sliding" off use thermal glue (not paste).

http://www.performance-pcs.com/phobya-2-component-thermal-glue.html

or tape:

http://www.performance-pcs.com/3m-8815-thermally-conductive-adhesivetape.html


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Pump runs 100% even though it is connected to fan PWM line on pcb?


Yes because its DC - not PWM capable. The only way I get it controlled through my Asus X99 Deluxe is switching that it is connected through to DC mode.


----------



## curly haired boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atg284*
> 
> Do you have to modify the stock shroud to fit the AIO water cooler? I would like to keep the stock shroud but would want to sell it later with everything back to stock.
> 
> Thanks for any info!


all i did was unscrew the window plate on the stock shroud. kept the screws and the window plate to be able to return it to complete stock state later.


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> Yea definitely the pump.


Ok so I took the top of my case off and put my ear to my Titan X and can hear a buzzing noise. When it's all closed up though I can't hear it. And my Case has open holes on the sides so it let alot of noise out and it sits within arms reach from where I sit. I'm guessing this is normal then? If you can hear it when your case is closed up it must be loud. Or you have hearing of a Bat. EVGA would probably let you RMA it.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curly haired boy*
> 
> all i did was unscrew the window plate on the stock shroud. kept the screws and the window plate to be able to return it to complete stock state later.


Can you show us how to do that?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Yes because its DC - not PWM capable. The only way I get it controlled through my Asus X99 Deluxe is switching that it is connected through to DC mode.


Is it really a good idea to do that? People recommend running aio pumps on fullspeed cause they don't move that much coolant around.


----------



## gavros777

I just noticed the 3rd fan of one of my accelero 3 coolers is not spinning fast. Maybe is not spinning at all as i have placed a noctua fan above my gpus and could be spinning slow because of that.
I'm thinking to use the adapter these coolers come with, can you guys tell me which cable to plug where?
The cooler has a 4 pin and a 3 pin cable. On the adapter there are 2 slots where the 2 cables of the cooler go but they look identical with only difference the voltage.


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Can you show us how to do that?
> Is it really a good idea to do that? People recommend running aio pumps on fullspeed cause they don't move that much coolant around.


I turn it up for gaming







simple as that (using speedfan). Card idles at 32-34C which is not as low as with 100% pump speed but seriously - 28C vs 32C







thats a easy with no noise


----------



## Goloith

Anyone know if you can use a 980 Hybrid Cooler and put it on a Titan X? They practically look the same.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goloith*
> 
> Anyone know if you can use a 980 Hybrid Cooler and put it on a Titan X? They practically look the same.


Yes they are the same


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> In real world performance is it much of a difference?


If you do a lot of heavy workstation type applications like rendering, compressing, encoding, e-peen measurements, complex algorithms, etc. etc. there is. For general usage and gaming, Cant Imagine there is a notable difference. Does let me set the physx to CPU allowing the GPU's to ignore dealing with that mess though which is nice.


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goloith*
> 
> Anyone know if you can use a 980 Hybrid Cooler and put it on a Titan X? They practically look the same.


As stated. Seriously though - I get that people do not want to read back in the forum (I do the very same thing







), but if you scrolled through last few pages you would find your answer as we were just dicussing the pump from the AIO. Matter of fact, my post - right above yours is for the same topic


----------



## curly haired boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Can you show us how to do that?


sure, it's only a small modification from the default installation instructions found here:

http://www.evga.com/support/manuals/files/980_HYBRID_install_v3.pdf

basically, once you reach page 4 with the bare die, you unscrew the window from the part of the shroud you removed - it will be attached with 4 hex screws. Slip the pump through the space where the window was. Then, continue as usual with the pump installation, but remember to rotate the pump before mounting so the hoses are facing the I/O end of the card, not the side.

after hooking up the pump and routing the wires, just reverse the steps for putting the stock shroud back on, and you should be fine.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curly haired boy*
> 
> sure, it's only a small modification from the default installation instructions found here:
> 
> http://www.evga.com/support/manuals/files/980_HYBRID_install_v3.pdf
> 
> basically, once you reach page 4 with the bare die, you unscrew the window from the part of the shroud you removed - it will be attached with 4 hex screws. Slip the pump through the space where the window was. Then, continue as usual with the pump installation, but remember to rotate the pump before mounting so the hoses are facing the I/O end of the card, not the side.
> 
> after hooking up the pump and routing the wires, just reverse the steps for putting the stock shroud back on, and you should be fine.


ok thanks

about the 3 pin fan extension (for radiator fan), does the rad fan spin up and down based on gpu temps or constant?

I would assume it's constant because of 3 pin, but I might be wrong.

Amazon predicted June 20 my item will be shipped, lol...


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> As stated. Seriously though - I get that people do not want to read back in the forum (I do the very same thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), but if you scrolled through last few pages you would find your answer as we were just dicussing the pump from the AIO. Matter of fact, my post - right above yours is for the same topic


There is also a "Search this Thread" button up top. It really makes things easy


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> ok thanks
> 
> about the 3 pin fan extension (for radiator fan), does the rad fan spin up and down based on gpu temps or constant?
> 
> I would assume it's constant because of 3 pin, but I might be wrong.
> 
> Amazon predicted June 20 my item will be shipped, lol...


Not really sure - I had it and it was loud. I think it might have toned down a bit, but I'm not sure of it. Either way, I would not recommend using it - or if you do, control it yourself and don't plug it to the TX. In whatever you use for OC you will be able to control the blower fan and - I think - not the other components (pump & rad fan).

Best for you - get the cable to connect pump straight to MOBO for lower noise at idle & connect the fan to mobo or your fan controller should you ahve one - that is able to control 3pin fans (DC). Alternatively get other fans - ooo the Gentle Typhoons - ever so mmmmmmm









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> There is also a "Search this Thread" button up top. It really makes things easy


+1


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Not really sure - I had it and it was loud. I think it might have toned down a bit, but I'm not sure of it. Either way, I would not recommend using it - or if you do, control it yourself and don't plug it to the TX. In whatever you use for OC you will be able to control the blower fan and - I think - not the other components (pump & rad fan).
> 
> Best for you - get the cable to connect pump straight to MOBO for lower noise at idle & connect the fan to mobo or your fan controller should you ahve one - that is able to control 3pin fans (DC). Alternatively get other fans - ooo the Gentle Typhoons - ever so mmmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1


I have 1x GT1850 in the front intake, will mount with 120mm when it comes from amazon


----------



## curly haired boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> ok thanks
> 
> about the 3 pin fan extension (for radiator fan), does the rad fan spin up and down based on gpu temps or constant?
> 
> I would assume it's constant because of 3 pin, but I might be wrong.
> 
> Amazon predicted June 20 my item will be shipped, lol...


i've noticed it spin faster under load.


----------



## traxtech

Is it possible to get a bios like the maxair, but not constantly that high of a voltage regardless of load? it's a bit overkill playing league of legends on that high of a volt.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> Is it possible to get a bios like the maxair, but not constantly that high of a voltage regardless of load? it's a bit overkill playing league of legends on that high of a volt.


You should be able to use the overvoltage control in PX or AB on the stock bios to go up to like 1.23v or so max, maybe 1.21 at half way mark.

Edit: I like to use the GM200SC425 Bios and bump up the voltage with the slider if I want to go over 1500mhz.

Or were you actually needing the 1.255v?


----------



## gavros777

On witcher 3 with my titan x in sli i can eliminate the stuttering by limiting the fps to 60.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> On witcher 3 with my titan x in sli i can eliminate the stuttering by limiting the fps to 60.


That works for me in several games actually!


----------



## Silent Scone

Two card scaling is smooth as butter for me. three is really bad. So inconsistent.


----------



## traxtech

So, the oc3d reviews are borked when comparing the 980ti to the titan x right? LOok at the difference lol

http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/gpu_displays/nvidia_gtx980ti_review/8

Or was it throttling that bad..


----------



## traxtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> You should be able to use the overvoltage control in PX or AB on the stock bios to go up to like 1.23v or so max, maybe 1.21 at half way mark.
> 
> Edit: I like to use the GM200SC425 Bios and bump up the voltage with the slider if I want to go over 1500mhz.
> 
> Or were you actually needing the 1.255v?


My card isn't the best unfortunately =/, loves higher volts and i haven't been able to get 24/7 stable over 1500 by any means.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> So, the oc3d reviews are borked when comparing the 980ti to the titan x right? LOok at the difference lol
> 
> http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/gpu_displays/nvidia_gtx980ti_review/8
> 
> Or was it throttling that bad..


Definitely does not look right. I wonder how much they OCd the TX. Many of the OC TX showed lower scores than at stock.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> So, the oc3d reviews are borked when comparing the 980ti to the titan x right? LOok at the difference lol
> 
> http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/gpu_displays/nvidia_gtx980ti_review/8
> 
> Or was it throttling that bad..


Since the 980ti is a titanx with half vram and small portion disabled, all proper reviews show titan x just 1-3fps higher at comparable speeds. Their 980ti sample OCed higher with no throttling, and OCed titanx was clearly throttling since OCed version was running slower than stock. But given the site it came from...that review is typical of it....looks like titanx was OCed to 1350 and gtx980ti OCed to 1429 so even when not throttling....


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> So, the oc3d reviews are borked when comparing the 980ti to the titan x right? LOok at the difference lol
> 
> http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/gpu_displays/nvidia_gtx980ti_review/8
> 
> Or was it throttling that bad..


looks to me like a real hack review - typical of the source. OC TX has lower frame rates than stock.. the 980Ti has the same thermal "issues" as the TX. Someone should show the reviewer how to OC.


----------



## Silent Scone

Is it TTL? Unfortunately being incompetent on it's own isn't grounds enough to ban him from reviewing products. Makes me ashamed to be British.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Is it TTL? Unfortunately being incompetent on it's own isn't grounds enough to ban him from reviewing products. Makes me ashamed to be British.


Lol.
yup - it's TL.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curly haired boy*
> 
> i've noticed it spin faster under load.


Even though it's DC 3pin?

At what temp point does the fan spin faster?


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Even though it's DC 3pin?
> 
> At what temp point does the fan spin faster?


If it's plugged into your Mobo you should be able to adjust it via the BIOS HW Monitor option or setup a curve of sorts.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Even though it's DC 3pin?
> 
> At what temp point does the fan spin faster?


Yes you vary voltage to it with 3 pin


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> That works for me in several games actually!


The funny thing is currently i'm stuck with a 1080p 120hz monitor and i can get over 60fps in witcher 3 with one titan alone. So limiting the game to 60fps so i can get smooth gameplay in sli is kinda disappointing. I hope when i finally get a good 4k monitor the sli to pay off.


----------



## pluke the 2

Using Precision X for overclocking my Titan X. I can get 400mhz on the Memory and 200mhz on the GPU clock. Constant 48C temperatures with my Fan @ 80%. - no mv added. power target increased to 108%.

Is this a decent overclock (Average)?

How much more overclock are people getting when they unlock their BIOS and supply additional voltage?

edit

i play arma 3 which is not gpu dependent. i meant 48c was the max temp from gaming and not stress testing with gpu software. sorry!!!


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> The funny thing is currently i'm stuck with a 1080p 120hz monitor and i can get over 60fps in witcher 3 with one titan alone. So limiting the game to 60fps so i can get smooth gameplay in sli is kinda disappointing. I hope when i finally get a good 4k monitor the sli to pay off.


I haven't experienced any micro stutter at all with the TX setup. However, with the 980/970 SLI setups I went thru before I finally resigned myself to spending 2k + on GPU power, had massive, unplayable amounts of micro stutter and lock ups. It's odd that I've seemingly lucked out. The only other system upgrades that came along with the SLI TX's was Windows 8.1 from 7 Ultimate.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pluke the 2*
> 
> Using Precision X for overclocking my Titan X. I can get 400mhz on the Memory and 200mhz on the GPU clock. Constant 48C temperatures with my Fan @ 80%.
> 
> Is this a decent overclock (Average)?


It would appear so, yes! If it's on the stock bios with OV turned off, that's really great. 48c on air is incredible lol. I couldn't maintain 48c @ idle


----------



## pluke the 2

delete


----------



## Hambone07si

So now that I have my new rads all installed and the dual D5 pump setup going, I been pushing the TX a little harder. Last night I took it up to 1565mhz/7400mhz on the core/mem with my modded bios and just running the voltage at 1.230v . Was able to run a couple of benchmarks before calling it a night. I'll continue this afternoon some and see what it can do. Would be nice to see 1600mhz


----------



## Jayboy83

Just want to thank brushy bill and anyone else that helped me out a few days back, managed to sort out the overvoltage issue!,
Just struggling abit with my overclock now.....im on the hydrocopper bios with voltage at 1.26v with my core clock at 1380mhz, it drops to 1368mhz after a few minutes and even at this I cant seem to get it stable, in valley or gaming. My fans are on a custom profile and operate around 80% and the temp doesnt go over 71 degrees.
On the stock bios with 1.23v i can barely overclock at all, my card is a superclocked version so is already clocked and boost's to just over 1300mhz standard.
Have i got a weak/dodgy card? Everyone else seems to hit these numbers with ease on lower voltage and manage to be stable.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> So now that I have my new rads all installed and the dual D5 pump setup going, I been pushing the TX a little harder. Last night I took it up to 1565mhz/7400mhz on the core/mem with my modded bios and just running the voltage at 1.230v . Was able to run a couple of benchmarks before calling it a night. I'll continue this afternoon some and see what it can do. Would be nice to see 1600mhz


May want to double check on those numbers. Either you got yourself a golden chip, or you are getting an incorrect reading. Like if I check GPU-Z or anything like that it says I'm doing something along the lines of 1750+ mhz but when going off the monitoring report log, it shows the more reasonable reading of 1490 mhz. Best I've got mine up to was 1550 mhz at 1.274v


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> May want to double check on those numbers. Either you got yourself a golden chip, or you are getting an incorrect reading. Like if I check GPU-Z or anything like that it says I'm doing something along the lines of 1750+ mhz but when going off the monitoring report log, it shows the more reasonable reading of 1490 mhz. Best I've got mine up to was 1550 mhz at 1.274v


I walked it up from 1440mhz to 1502mhz 1515mhz 1542mhz 1565mhz and ran tests on all. It is reading correctly and running off a bios that I modded myself for 120% power limit only. I have the voltage maxed out in PX 16 to +125mv or 112mv, forget exactly which it is. With no voltage bump it runs at 1.168v and with maxed voltage it's running at 1.230v . It's on a pretty insane water loop with 2x 360mm rads and a 1x 480mm Monsta rad with dual D5's so the temps are very low as you can see in that pic loaded. It's not trottling in the AvP bench at all at 98-99% utilization either.

The clocks are reading correct tho


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> So now that I have my new rads all installed and the dual D5 pump setup going, I been pushing the TX a little harder. Last night I took it up to 1565mhz/7400mhz on the core/mem with my modded bios and just running the voltage at 1.230v . Was able to run a couple of benchmarks before calling it a night. I'll continue this afternoon some and see what it can do. Would be nice to see 1600mhz


Wow!! That's nice clocks for that Voltage.

Edit: Oops, for some reason I thought you said 1.210v I can hit 1560mhz and 7904mhz Mem @ 1.23 as well.
But if I bump up to a modified bios @ 1.274v I still can't do stable 1600mhz. I get hard locks or restarts. Makes me wonder if I have a 1575Mhz limit or if my PSU just isn't sufficient (Corsair HX850). I have an EVGA 1050w PSU that should be here tomorrow. So we'll see







. And I'm also running nice cooling. 35c max with a single MO-RA3 1080 and one MCP655 vario pump.

Still really good clocks!!


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> I walked it up from 1440mhz to 1502mhz 1515mhz 1542mhz 1565mhz and ran tests on all. It is reading correctly and running off a bios that I modded myself for 120% power limit only. I have the voltage maxed out in PX 16 to +125mv or 112mv, forget exactly which it is. With no voltage bump it runs at 1.168v and with maxed voltage it's running at 1.230v . It's on a pretty insane water loop with 2x 360mm rads and a 1x 480mm Monsta rad with dual D5's so the temps are very low as you can see in that pic loaded. It's not trottling in the AvP bench at all at 98-99% utilization either.
> 
> The clocks are reading correct tho


Sweet, that's an awesome chip you got there then grats









I bet you can totally hit 1600 with 1.274v
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> Wow!! That's nice clocks for that Voltage.
> 
> Edit: Oops, for some reason I thought you said 1.210v I can hit 1560mhz and 7904mhz Mem @ 1.23 as well.
> But if I bump up to a modified bios @ 1.274v I still can't do stable 1600mhz. I get hard locks or restarts. Makes me wonder if I have a 1575Mhz limit or if my PSU just isn't sufficient (Corsair HX850). I have an EVGA 1050w PSU that should be here tomorrow. So we'll see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And I'm also running nice cooling. 35c max with a single MO-RA3 1080 and one MCP655 vario pump.
> 
> Still really good clocks!!


Dang, I'm starting to wonder if I got hosed on my GPU's being stuck in the 1550 range, although I think running them in SLI may be slightly inhibiting the overclock though.


----------



## gavros777

Do you guys leave sli enabled all the time or only when gaming?
If you have sli enabled all the time do you get any artifacts on the desktop?
I was getting a lot artifacts on the desktop until i moved the sl bridge to the first fingers of the gpus. Now the artifacts show much less often.


----------



## Jayboy83

Can anyone reccomend what i should be looking to get to add this into my watercooling loop.....


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayboy83*
> 
> Can anyone reccomend what i should be looking to get to add this into my watercooling loop.....


waterblocks? lol not quite sure what you are asking?


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Do you guys leave sli enabled all the time or only when gaming?
> If you have sli enabled all the time do you get any artifacts on the desktop?
> I was getting a lot artifacts on the desktop until i moved the sl bridge to the first fingers of the gpus. Now the artifacts show much less often.


Leave it on.. sounds like something else is going on. I would start with fresh driver install and use a drive cleaner in safe mode. Then test each card individually. Last fresh OS. Also check cable to monitor/try different inputs.


----------



## Jayboy83

I keep reading about people adding back plates etc, and to be honest i dont know whats what with regards to all these extra bits, as ive never watercooled a graphics card before. So any basic advise on what i need would be helpful. I currently have a reservoir with an inbuilt pump running the water through my cpu and 2 fans bolted either side of a rad. It was cyberpowers advanced water cooling setup.
Not sure if id need to increase the rad/fans or what i need to put on the card to maximise efficiency.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayboy83*
> 
> I keep reading about people adding back plates etc, and to be honest i dont know whats what with regards to all these extra bits, as ive never watercooled a graphics card before. So any basic advise on what i need would be helpful. I currently have a reservoir with an inbuilt pump running the water through my cpu and 2 fans bolted either side of a rad. It was cyberpowers advanced water cooling setup.
> Not sure if id need to increase the rad/fans or what i need to put on the card to maximise efficiency.


I would give a good picture of the components of your computer that would easily set us up to help you.

you would need to get a waterblock and backplate for the gpu. Extra would be some fujipoly pads of various thickness to help the heat transfer. Although the blocks/backplate should come with some the fujipoly's are generally better.

You would also need to get more radiator space as that's what would cool your items down. usually its 120mm per item cooled but with a TX i would say give it 240mm or more of rad space.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Do you guys leave sli enabled all the time or only when gaming?
> If you have sli enabled all the time do you get any artifacts on the desktop?
> I was getting a lot artifacts on the desktop until i moved the sl bridge to the first fingers of the gpus. Now the artifacts show much less often.


Sounds like you are using an old SLI adapter or it isn't/wasn't seated well enough.

Try disabling SLI and running your monitor off each GPU individually to make sure they both are working properly. If they are working fine I would say look into getting a different SLI Bridge. Of course as was suggested, a clean re-install of the drivers would be the very first place to start.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> Leave it on.. sounds like something else is going on. I would start with fresh driver install and use a drive cleaner in safe mode. Then test each card individually. Last fresh OS. Also check cable to monitor/try different inputs.


Thanks for the advice. To be more precise i'm getting horizontal lines with sli only when in desktop while using photo viewer or vlc player. In games this doesn't happen.
I have tested each card on its own before and they all worked great. I have done a clean driver install through nvidia's installation file. I'll try next to do it the way you described it.
After i moved the sli bridge it's not that bad any more but it's still happening.


----------



## Jayboy83

here's some pics. Not sure what size this rad/fan set is.
I'll probably look to get something bigger. On top of that it's just a waterblock, backplate and better thermal pads then?
Any recommended brands??
Thanks guys.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayboy83*
> 
> 
> 
> here's some pics. Not sure what size this rad/fan set is.
> I'll probably look to get something bigger. On top of that it's just a waterblock, backplate and better thermal pads then?
> Any recommended brands??
> Thanks guys.


You would definitely need another Radiator added to that. As far as waterblocks go. Most here seem to be using the EK block but I am using a Bitspower block, it comes with a backplate as well and Fujipoly thermal pads.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/bitspower-vg-ngtxtitanx-full-cover-nickel-plated-copper-vga-waterblock-for-nvidia-titan-x-with-clear-acrylic-top.html


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Sounds like you are using an old SLI adapter or it isn't/wasn't seated well enough.
> 
> Try disabling SLI and running your monitor off each GPU individually to make sure they both are working properly. If they are working fine I would say look into getting a different SLI Bridge. Of course as was suggested, a clean re-install of the drivers would be the very first place to start.


The sli bridge is a recently bought evga flexible one. The tips that go on the gpus' fingers they don't stay firm and can move when i press them as the center is flexible and like a spring pushes the tips not to sit center on the fingers.
My motherboard is an asus p8z77 vlk and i think i might still have the sli bridge it came with. From the pics i just saw in newegg it looks shorter than the evga one and if that's true then it will sit better on my gpus. I'll give that bridge a try too and report back.


----------



## Jayboy83

Thanks again.
Im having issues with a display driver crashing on me even at speeds of 1215mhz with 1.25v, if i use a custom bios with 1.2610v it can sustain the valley benchmark for a while longer but still ends up crashing after 20-30mins.
I thought it might be down to my temps sitting at 72degrees, but ive cranked the fan up and managed to cool it to 66degrees, but it still shuts down valley and tells me
'a display driver stopped responding and has recovered'
Im begining to think something isnt right......
Any thoughts??


----------



## Wezno

Hi all,

This is actually my first post on this forum since I recently got myself a Titan X and noticed I needed help getting a better overclock on this card. The last cards I had were three 290's which didn't give that much room for overclock thanks to their heat.

Anyhow, so far I got an Evga Titan X non-SC flashed with the "GM200SC-425.rom", with raised Powertarget to 121% in AB and the Coreclock 100Mhz+, which leaves me at "stable"(15min) 1428Mhz in Furmark.

I got two 480rads(one 60mm, one 40mm) and I'm idling at 36C (11deltaT), and 50C-ish in Furmark with my fans completely silent (which is where I want them to be), the card got EK-waterblock and backplate.

The problem is that I want a higher overclock of course, and I've tried a few things but the driver keeps crashing.
Which leads me to my question:
What should I do to get to 1500+? What is the next step?
I've tried to raise to 120+ on the core and it crashes, even with 20+mV.

ALSO:
I'm having alot of driver-crashes sometimes, without stressing the card at all.
I got three crashes in 15mins just checking this forum earlier, with no overclock at all and now I haven't gotten a single crash in two hours.
Not sure if it could have been GPU-Z or something like that messing things up, since I've done clean driver installations.

If someone is wondering about faulty hardware: I've been gaming overclocked on air (stock bios) without problems for over a week and the rest of the computer is 1.5years old.
I just get random idle-crashes sometimes which also happend with stock-bios and no OC, which I find quite wierd and would be glad if anyone had any idea about why this might be happening.








My own guess is that it's software related and that it should go away with a Windows reinstallation, but I'll gladly take any advice I might get.

And yes, this might not be Titan-X related which might be making this question OT, sorry about that.
The main question is the one regarding my OC.

Cheers!


----------



## evmota21

Hello forum,

I just got a TITAN X last month and my stable OC on stock air is 199+mhz (1388 boost) core clock and 400+ mhz memory clock, no voltage increase. Can someone, based on several results posted on this forum, recommend me a bios for stock air?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezno*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> This is actually my first post on this forum since I recently got myself a Titan X and noticed I needed help getting a better overclock on this card. The last cards I had were three 290's which didn't give that much room for overclock thanks to their heat.
> 
> Anyhow, so far I got an Evga Titan X non-SC flashed with the "GM200SC-425.rom", with raised Powertarget to 121% in AB and the Coreclock 100Mhz+, which leaves me at "stable"(15min) 1428Mhz in Furmark.
> 
> I got two 480rads(one 60mm, one 40mm) and I'm idling at 36C (11deltaT), and 50C-ish in Furmark with my fans completely silent (which is where I want them to be), the card got EK-waterblock and backplate.
> 
> The problem is that I want a higher overclock of course, and I've tried a few things but the driver keeps crashing.
> Which leads me to my question:
> What should I do to get to 1500+? What is the next step?
> I've tried to raise to 120+ on the core and it crashes, even with 20+mV.
> 
> ALSO:
> I'm having alot of driver-crashes sometimes, without stressing the card at all.
> I got three crashes in 15mins just checking this forum earlier, with no overclock at all and now I haven't gotten a single crash in two hours.
> Not sure if it could have been GPU-Z or something like that messing things up, since I've done clean driver installations.
> 
> If someone is wondering about faulty hardware: I've been gaming overclocked on air (stock bios) without problems for over a week and the rest of the computer is 1.5years old.
> I just get random idle-crashes sometimes which also happend with stock-bios and no OC, which I find quite wierd and would be glad if anyone had any idea about why this might be happening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My own guess is that it's software related and that it should go away with a Windows reinstallation, but I'll gladly take any advice I might get.
> 
> And yes, this might not be Titan-X related which might be making this question OT, sorry about that.
> The main question is the one regarding my OC.
> 
> Cheers!


What Nvidia Drivers are you using? For me anything past the 350.12 crashes me when using Google Chrome. Maybe try going back to it? Some people say that the 347.88 is a more stable driver, but 350.12 is good for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evmota21*
> 
> Hello forum,
> 
> I just got a TITAN X last month and my stable OC on stock air is 199+mhz (1388 boost) core clock and 400+ mhz memory clock, no voltage increase. Can someone, based on several results posted on this forum, recommend me a bios for stock air?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


The New Maxair Bios, maybe?


----------



## Wezno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> What Nvidia Drivers are you using? For me anything past the 350.12 crashes me when using Google Chrome. Maybe try going back to it? Some people say that the 347.88 is a more stable driver, but 350.12 is good for me.


Ah, I'm using both Chrome and Firefox so it might be as you say that it crashes with Chrome only.
I'll try that out, thx!


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezno*
> 
> Ah, I'm using both Chrome and Firefox so it might be as you say that it crashes with Chrome only.
> I'll try that out, thx!


I would roll back to the 350.12 drivers as well. Just to make sure. I'm not sure what is up with Nvidia lately, but their last 2 driver releases have been giving a lot of people problems.


----------



## Jayboy83

Hopefuly its just thoe new drivers causing mine to crash too then. Ive gone back to the standard sc bios for my card and now installing the older driver. Time to start from scratch, hopefully this time i wont get any display driver crashes


----------



## Wezno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> I would roll back to the 350.12 drivers as well. Just to make sure. I'm not sure what is up with Nvidia lately, but their last 2 driver releases have been giving a lot of people problems.


Already done that, only time will tell!








Hopefully someone will give me some advice about how to reach 1500Mhz+ also, thanks again.


----------



## iamdjango

Hi all,

After trying the "tuned down cyclops bios" and experiencing continuous TDRs (on all Titan X drivers), I've flashed the MAXAIR2 BIOS and wanted to ask what the correlation between the BIOS voltage and over voltage is?

The card runs at 1.261V continuously under load (P0) but I noticed in GPU-Z that perf is capped for voltage reliability. If I use NVIDIA inspector and apply an over voltage, GPU-Z reports no increase in VDDC but the perf cap for voltage is lifted and I hit a power cap.

Is this expected behaviour? Why even with an over voltage applied doesn't VDDC increase?


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamdjango*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> After trying the "tuned down cyclops bios" and experiencing continuous TDRs (on all Titan X drivers), I've flashed the MAXAIR2 BIOS and wanted to ask what the correlation between the BIOS voltage and over voltage is?
> 
> The card runs at 1.261V continuously under load (P0) but I noticed in GPU-Z that perf is capped for voltage reliability. If I use NVIDIA inspector and apply an over voltage, GPU-Z reports no increase in VDDC but the perf cap for voltage is lifted and I hit a power cap.
> 
> Is this expected behaviour? Why even with an over voltage applied doesn't VDDC increase?


someone said that above 65 the card throttles


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> I walked it up from 1440mhz to 1502mhz 1515mhz 1542mhz 1565mhz and ran tests on all. It is reading correctly and running off a bios that I modded myself for 120% power limit only. I have the voltage maxed out in PX 16 to +125mv or 112mv, forget exactly which it is. With no voltage bump it runs at 1.168v and with maxed voltage it's running at 1.230v . It's on a pretty insane water loop with 2x 360mm rads and a 1x 480mm Monsta rad with dual D5's so the temps are very low as you can see in that pic loaded. It's not trottling in the AvP bench at all at 98-99% utilization either.
> *
> The clocks are reading correct tho*


Just post a gpuZ sensor tab with the clock spun up and all questions would be answered.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezno*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> This is actually my first post on this forum since I recently got myself a Titan X and noticed I needed help getting a better overclock on this card. The last cards I had were three 290's which didn't give that much room for overclock thanks to their heat.
> 
> Anyhow, so far I got an Evga Titan X non-SC flashed with the "GM200SC-425.rom", with raised Powertarget to 121% in AB and the Coreclock 100Mhz+, which leaves me at "stable"(15min) 1428Mhz in Furmark.
> 
> I got two 480rads(one 60mm, one 40mm) and I'm idling at 36C (11deltaT), and 50C-ish in Furmark with my fans completely silent (which is where I want them to be), the card got EK-waterblock and backplate.
> 
> The problem is that I want a higher overclock of course, and I've tried a few things but the driver keeps crashing.
> Which leads me to my question:
> What should I do to get to 1500+? What is the next step?
> I've tried to raise to 120+ on the core and it crashes, even with 20+mV.
> 
> ALSO:
> I'm having alot of driver-crashes sometimes, without stressing the card at all.
> I got three crashes in 15mins just checking this forum earlier, with no overclock at all and now I haven't gotten a single crash in two hours.
> Not sure if it could have been GPU-Z or something like that messing things up, since I've done clean driver installations.
> 
> If someone is wondering about faulty hardware: I've been gaming overclocked on air (stock bios) without problems for over a week and the rest of the computer is 1.5years old.
> I just get random idle-crashes sometimes which also happend with stock-bios and no OC, which I find quite wierd and would be glad if anyone had any idea about why this might be happening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My own guess is that it's software related and that it should go away with a Windows reinstallation, but I'll gladly take any advice I might get.
> 
> And yes, this might not be Titan-X related which might be making this question OT, sorry about that.
> The main question is the one regarding my OC.
> 
> Cheers!


Well, I'd do a fresh install of your OS and go from there. I had the sane issue as it turned out to be a dimm slot in my motherboard of all things.


----------



## TK421

Would it be better to ditch the backplate for small aluminum heatsinks or stack the aluminum heatsinks on top of the backplate?

I have the EVGA backplate made of metal(?)


----------



## Goloith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> someone said that above 65 the card throttles


Yes it does. Kinda makes the temp target meaningless.


----------



## Jayboy83

Rolling back to the older nvidia driver 350.12 as brushybill recommended to another member has worked for me! Its stopped my display drivers crashing at random intervals.....i thought i had a dodgy card for a moment! Thanks again brushybill, you've got me out of a hole twice now!
Im now starting my overclock on stock voltages of 1.1740 and am already at 1400mhz and looking stable so far


----------



## Wezno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayboy83*
> 
> Rolling back to the older nvidia driver 350.12 as brushybill recommended to another member has worked for me! Its stopped my display drivers crashing at random intervals.....i thought i had a dodgy card for a moment! Thanks again brushybill, you've got me out of a hole twice now!
> Im now starting my overclock on stock voltages of 1.1740 and am already at 1400mhz and looking stable so far


I must say the exact same thing!
The 350.12 driver worked great (so far) and I'm also rock stable at 1403Mhz (+75), 3702(+200) flashed with the "GM200sc-425" and 1.1740V.

Are you on air or water?


----------



## Wezno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Well, I'd do a fresh install of your OS and go from there. I had the sane issue as it turned out to be a dimm slot in my motherboard of all things.


I haven't had any problems for 1.5 year, and as soon as I installed an Nvidia card, the problems started. So I think it's software related, and so far with a rollback to 350.12 the issues seems to be gone, thanks anyway.









I will however do a clean Windows-installation when W10 comes out.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezno*
> 
> Already done that, only time will tell!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully someone will give me some advice about how to reach 1500Mhz+ also, thanks again.


really should not subject your titan X(s) to furmark. It's nothing but a power virus and does nothing to assess stability.


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> Wow!! That's nice clocks for that Voltage.
> 
> Edit: Oops, for some reason I thought you said 1.210v I can hit 1560mhz and 7904mhz Mem @ 1.23 as well.
> But if I bump up to a modified bios @ 1.274v I still can't do stable 1600mhz. I get hard locks or restarts. Makes me wonder if I have a 1575Mhz limit or if my PSU just isn't sufficient (Corsair HX850). I have an EVGA 1050w PSU that should be here tomorrow. So we'll see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And I'm also running nice cooling. 35c max with a single MO-RA3 1080 and one MCP655 vario pump.
> 
> Still really good clocks!!


If you're only running one TX then you are totally fine. My 4790K runs at 5ghz all the time and with the TX clocked over 1500mhz my pc in total is pulling 495w from the wall. An HX850 is a great psu and is far from being an issue with just 1 TX for sure. Hell, that HX850 could easily push 2 TX's with no issues. I was running my 2x 780ti sli and that was pulling around 733w-750w when both gpu's were overclocked real high.

I have the Corsair AX1200 so I have no worries what so ever about power







, Even if I went to 3 TX's LOL


----------



## Wezno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> really should not subject your titan X(s) to furmark. It's nothing but a power virus and does nothing to assess stability.


How come?

I've been using 3DMark Firestrike as well, since I got that, but clocks that worked great there crashed in Furmark.
Which made me to start using Furmark instead to make sure it's rock stable, since it's clearly more picky than 3DMark.








I've been using Valley as well, but Furmark seems much more quick and easy to get an answer about if the overclock is working or not.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezno*
> 
> How come?
> 
> I've been using 3DMark Firestrike as well, since I got that, but clocks that worked great there crashed in Furmark.
> Which made me to start using Furmark instead to make sure it's rock stable, since it's clearly more picky than 3DMark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been using Valley as well, but Furmark seems much more quick and easy to get an answer about if the overclock is working or not.


fire strike / heaven 4.0 are fine. Furmark is the equivalent of AVX/FM3 instruction sets on 8 core Haswell... lot's of heat and current, with little processor logic stress.

probably failing furmark due to a thermal event... it's a very common mistake: conflating thermal performance with processor logic stability. Furmark basically became obsolete from the 7970/680 time frame.


----------



## Wezno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> fire strike / heaven 4.0 are fine. Furmark is the equivalent of AVX/FM3 instruction sets on 8 core Haswell... lot's of heat and current, with little processor logic stress.
> 
> probably failing furmark due to a thermal event... it's a very common mistake: conflating thermal performance with processor logic stability. Furmark basically became obsolete from the 7970/680 time frame.


Now that you mention it, I do remember using Furmark to build up heat a few years back. But I still think it's good to test "rock stable"-overclocks.
Since if it works in Furmark it should work anywhere and I don't see how an overclock that crashes in Furmark can be counted as "stable", since it's clearly not.
Or am I missing something?


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> If you're only running one TX then you are totally fine. My 4790K runs at 5ghz all the time and with the TX clocked over 1500mhz my pc in total is pulling 495w from the wall. An HX850 is a great psu and is far from being an issue with just 1 TX for sure. Hell, that HX850 could easily push 2 TX's with no issues. I was running my 2x 780ti sli and that was pulling around 733w-750w when both gpu's were overclocked real high.
> 
> I have the Corsair AX1200 so I have no worries what so ever about power
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , Even if I went to 3 TX's LOL


I was in a very similar boat with a Seasonic unit at 850w. Two TX's topped out at 867w from the wall heh. I also upgraded for peace of mind and higher head room in the overclock category.


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Just post a gpuZ sensor tab with the clock spun up and all questions would be answered.


Here's a quick one that went up to 1540 boosted. I'm still playing with it


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezno*
> 
> Now that you mention it, I do remember using Furmark to build up heat a few years back. But I still think it's good to test "rock stable"-overclocks.
> Since if it works in Furmark it should work anywhere and I don't see how an overclock that crashes in Furmark can be counted as "stable", since it's clearly not.
> Or am I missing something?


yeah - you're missing the point. furmark's not testing the gpu stability, it's testing your cooling solution. the rendering is not complex and does not hit the core with different instruction sets in rapid sequence. But - "rock stable" is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Here's a quick one that went up to 1540 boosted. I'm still playing with it










yeah - only gpuZ sensor tab and AB monitoring panel are correct out of the box. Although AID64 is correct also.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Here's a quick one that went up to 1540 boosted. I'm still playing with it


Ha, see, I knew you were lying. Your memory is around 7.5, not 7.3


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> If you're only running one TX then you are totally fine. My 4790K runs at 5ghz all the time and with the TX clocked over 1500mhz my pc in total is pulling 495w from the wall. An HX850 is a great psu and is far from being an issue with just 1 TX for sure. Hell, that HX850 could easily push 2 TX's with no issues. I was running my 2x 780ti sli and that was pulling around 733w-750w when both gpu's were overclocked real high.
> 
> I have the Corsair AX1200 so I have no worries what so ever about power
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , Even if I went to 3 TX's LOL


Well, I am running a 4790k at 4.9Ghz and my GPU runs around 1530mhz with a couple hundred added to the memory, for everyday gaming. I too ran 2 x 780 Ti's in SLI with this same setup and didn't have issues. It's just got me wondering, because this PSU is pretty old, and my GPU OC's pretty well all the way up tot hat point. Someone else here said they were pulling a lot more from the wall with these TX. So, we'll see if I'm at a wall or not. I do have a second card coming in another month. So the more power the merrier








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> I was in a very similar boat with a Seasonic unit at 850w. Two TX's topped out at 867w from the wall heh. I also upgraded for peace of mind and higher head room in the overclock category.


That is exactly why I bought the EVGA 1050w which should be here tomorrow (if UPS doesn't screw around). Plus I got it pretty darn cheap. $130 New.


----------



## GPat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Ha, see, I knew you were lying. Your memory is around 7.5, not 7.3


He was not "lying", just reading incorrect monitoring data.


----------



## kaioshade

*sigh* Still waiting on my cooler. My ncase M1 is almost complete.

EVGA needs to get their act together


----------



## Wezno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - you're missing the point. furmark's not testing the gpu stability, it's testing your cooling solution. the rendering is not complex and does not hit the core with different instruction sets in rapid sequence. But - "rock stable" is in the eye of the beholder.


I'm having a hard time accepting that Furmark is only testing my "cooling-solution", since the driver crashes 5-10 seconds in(no heat build-up) and the only change I've done is core+, no voltage change = no increased heat.
And I used Furmark with 25+ less on core for an hour with no problems at all = not a heat problem.
Which in my head sums up to, Furmark tests stability of the overclock.
It uses the same power as 3DMark as well according to AB, so I'm not sure what you mean by it being powerhungry..

I understand that it might not be as fancy processing as the other programs, but it doesn't seem useless to me..
I mean, if it was not hard to render the hairball in Furmark Nvidia Hairworks would be "free" to use, right?
But then again, I might have missed something or don't understand what you mean.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> really should not subject your titan X(s) to furmark. It's nothing but a power virus and does nothing to assess stability.


Yeah i'm with you on this JPM .. will not run furmark on TX .. its weeny VRM section might pop for what good ?? a never to be realized in real life gpu core loading situation.

There is no single test that you can run that will tell you if your OC TX is stable in everything - i would love for there to be a test like that but it doesn't exist.

Bench / Game - if it locks reset lower and re evaluate. Bench stable is not game stable - if it is you're not benching fast enough









I also write down the temperature of the gpu and speeds it locked at for the application. If you don't record it you mind can play tricks on you - eg selective memory. It can take a month if you don't game or bench often unfortunately.


----------



## Wezno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Yeah i'm with you on this JPM .. will not run furmark on TX .. its weeny VRM section might pop for what good ?? a never to be realized in real life gpu core loading situation.
> 
> There is no single test that you can run that will tell you if your OC TX is stable in everything - i would love for there to be a test like that but it doesn't exist.
> 
> Bench / Game - if it locks reset lower and re evaluate. Bench stable is not game stable - if it is you're not benching fast enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also write down the temperature of the gpu and speeds it locked at for the application. If you don't record it you mind can play tricks on you - eg selective memory. It can take a month if you don't game or bench often unfortunately.


So it's because you will probably not ever use the card that much that it's not worth using?

Well, I've been able to raise 50+ on core with 3DMark, instead of Furmark so far and I'm just using 80 out of 121% power..
I guess I'll keep using 3DMark then and when I hit a stop I'll lower and test the last stable in-game.


----------



## bfedorov11

Another reason to use 3dmark is because you get a score at the end.. more mhz =/= more performance.. you'll most likely start to get lower scores before you get crashes from instability.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezno*
> 
> So it's because you will probably not ever use the card that much that it's not worth using?
> 
> Well, I've been able to raise 50+ on core with 3DMark, instead of Furmark so far and I'm just using 80 out of 121% power..
> I guess I'll keep using 3DMark then and when I hit a stop I'll lower and test the last stable in-game.


Well i get in what time i can on the pc, i'm a dad of a new born - sometimes you have to be a parent. So yeah i don't have as much time as i would like.

I used a similar bench on the Strix 980s , OCCT gpu stress test. Those were strixs however with much better PCBs than reference.

With the custom bioses we run on the TX i feel theres a risk running furmark i'm not willing to take on a $1000 gpu. This is my first reference PCB GPU for some time so yeah i'm not overly abusing it - although i will vmod it soon as i'm comfortable with that.

The TX is not a classified so yeah i'm not going to use furmark on it. 100 hrs + of the witcher 3 and heavon 4.0 / valley etc all good , that will have to do.

For what its worth the OCCT test is good at picking up GDDR5 errors if you want to try that one.


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezno*
> 
> Already done that, only time will tell!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully someone will give me some advice about how to reach 1500Mhz+ also, thanks again.


I'm on the newest drivers 353.12 and while I have had one or two crashes in Chrome, cooling my backplate with additional heatsink has gotten completely rid of all driver crashes in gaming and helped me OC higher.

My theory is that cooling other components of your card other than core is important for high overclock - VRMs, the voltage regulator area etc. A lot of people here have been able to get past 1500 - mostly with watercooled card which makes sense since your block and backplate cool not only the core, but also the VRMs well. Again this is a theory, but I think when those modules (VRM mainly - but perhaps other parts of the card as well) get too hot - they cause instability and driver crashes. So what I suggest is get your cooling done first, then look for proper OC - provided you haven't yet. Worked for me


----------



## Wezno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Well i get in what time i can on the pc, i'm a dad of a new born - sometimes you have to be a parent. So yeah i don't have as much time as i would like.
> 
> I used a similar bench on the Strix 980s , OCCT gpu stress test. Those were strixs however with much better PCBs than reference.
> 
> With the custom bioses we run on the TX i feel theres a risk running furmark i'm not willing to take on a $1000 gpu. This is my first reference PCB GPU for some time so yeah i'm not overly abusing it - although i will vmod it soon as i'm comfortable with that.
> 
> The TX is not a classified so yeah i'm not going to use furmark on it. 100 hrs + of the witcher 3 and heavon 4.0 / valley etc all good , that will have to do.
> 
> For what its worth the OCCT test is good at picking up GDDR5 errors if you want to try that one.


Yup, I just didn't know that Furmark stressed the card more than any other test, since it draws the same amount of power and the load is the same.
I did notice that the power% in AB is higher in Furmark though, but the Volt is the same compared to 3DMark. But I'll just keep using 3D mark then.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> I'm on the newest drivers 353.12 and while I have had one or two crashes in Chrome, cooling my backplate with additional heatsink has gotten completely rid of all driver crashes in gaming and helped me OC higher.
> 
> My theory is that cooling other components of your card other than core is important for high overclock - VRMs, the voltage regulator area etc. A lot of people here have been able to get past 1500 - mostly with watercooled card which makes sense since your block and backplate cool not only the core, but also the VRMs well. Again this is a theory, but I think when those modules (VRM mainly - but perhaps other parts of the card as well) get too hot - they cause instability and driver crashes. So what I suggest is get your cooling done first, then look for proper OC - provided you haven't yet. Worked for me


Like you said, I am using a waterblock and backplate and it should cool the VRM's as well and not only the core.
The sad part about Titan X is that it doesn't have any VRM-sensors (as far as I know(?)), since even my AMD 290 for 300euro did have that.
Otherwise one might actually be able to tell if the VRMs are getting to hot or not...

I breached the 10k mark in 3DMark Extreme now anyhow, with 1454Core 3903Memory and no extra voltage yet.
It's the GM200SC-425 with Powerlimit 121%, +125C and +400M.

+150 on Core didn't seem to work though, which is wierd since the card only peaks at 80% power according to AB.
Or am I understanding power% incorrect? And the card actually needs higher V instead of W?


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezno*
> 
> *Yup, I just didn't know that Furmark stressed the card more than any other test, since it draws the same amount of power and the load is the same.
> I did notice that the power% in AB is higher in Furmark though, but the Volt is the same compared to 3DMark. But I'll just keep using 3D mark then.*


That doesn't sound right , it sounds to me like the NV drivers are power limiting it - which i believe they do unless you rename it. NV and AMD refer to it as a power virus and treat it as such by limiting it. Checks its not throttling.

GPU load will be the same eg 99% etc Voltage will be the same , TDP usage will be well higher.

OCCT GPU test would consume a ton more power than anything else .. even frame limited it would. I'd expect furmark would do the same.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezno*
> 
> I'm having a hard time accepting that Furmark is only testing my "cooling-solution", since the driver crashes 5-10 seconds in(no heat build-up) and the only change I've done is core+, no voltage change = no increased heat.
> And I used Furmark with 25+ less on core for an hour with no problems at all = not a heat problem.
> Which in my head sums up to, Furmark tests stability of the overclock.
> It uses the same power as 3DMark as well according to AB, so I'm not sure what you mean by it being powerhungry..
> 
> I understand that it might not be as fancy processing as the other programs, but it doesn't seem useless to me..
> I mean, if it was not hard to render the hairball in Furmark Nvidia Hairworks would be "free" to use, right?
> But then again, I might have missed something or don't understand what you mean.


not here to debate it. but I think you should know that the core is the "coolest" part of the card (by far). were you monitoring VRM temperatures with an IR Gun during Furmark? Anyway - "smoke 'em if you got 'em"
Enjoy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Yeah i'm with you on this JPM .. will not run furmark on TX .. its weeny VRM section might pop for what good ?? a never to be realized in real life gpu core loading situation.
> 
> *There is no single test that you can run that will tell you if your OC TX is stable in everything* - i would love for there to be a test like that but it doesn't exist.
> 
> Bench / Game - if it locks reset lower and re evaluate. Bench stable is not game stable - if it is you're not benching fast enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also write down the temperature of the gpu and speeds it locked at for the application. If you don't record it you mind can play tricks on you - eg selective memory. It can take a month if you don't game or bench often unfortunately.


Very true... closest thing to a good system-wide stress test is RealBench.
It's very common for folks to conflate the generation of heat with a systematic stress of the processor's (gpu core and memory) logic under OC conditions... goes back to single core processors with only limited instruction sets on-board. what trips these things up is not hammering a portion of the architecture with repetitive instruction set calls, but basically mixing the the procedure calls nearly randomly... that's why game clocks are usually lower than bench (read: a limited set of instruction calls) clocks. Not to mention how error correction deals with repetitive proc calls.


----------



## Wezno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> not here to debate it. but I think you should know that the core is the "coolest" part of the card (by far). were you monitoring VRM temperatures with an IR Gun during Furmark? Anyway - "smoke 'em if you got 'em"
> Enjoy.


Me neither, I'm only looking for answers.
I know that, and no I wasn't but my reference 290's could be at 70C (core) without backplates in tri-crossfire for 1.5year, so I assumed one card's VRMs with backplate could handle heat relative to 60C on the core.








You could have said from the beginning that it wasn't good for the card, instead of saying that the test is "useless" and tests the "cooling solution".
It's insane btw that a card for 1000euro (1200euro in Sweden) doesn't come with vrm-sensors...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> That doesn't sound right , it sounds to me like the NV drivers are power limiting it - which i believe they do unless you rename it. NV and AMD refer to it as a power virus and treat it as such by limiting it. Checks its not throttling.
> 
> GPU load will be the same eg 99% etc Voltage will be the same , TDP usage will be well higher.
> 
> OCCT GPU test would consume a ton more power than anything else .. even frame limited it would. I'd expect furmark would do the same.


Well, now that I've heard that it's not good for the card to use it I see no point in trying to making it work.
Thanks anyway.









Anyhow, I'm +100 on core(1429) and +500 on memory now in-game. Had to lower from +125, since I was getting artifacts.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezno*
> 
> Me neither, I'm only looking for answers.
> I know that, and no I wasn't but my reference 290's could be at 70C (core) without backplates in tri-crossfire for 1.5year, so I assumed one card's VRMs with backplate could handle heat relative to 60C on the core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could have said from the beginning that it wasn't good for the card, instead of saying that the test is "useless" and tests the "cooling solution".
> *It's insane btw that a card for 1000euro (1200euro in Sweden) doesn't come with vrm-sensors...*
> Well, now that I've heard that it's not good for the card to use it I see no point in trying to making it work.
> Thanks anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow, I'm +100 on core(1429) and +500 on memory now in-game. Had to lower from +125, since I was getting artifacts.


I agree - they could have picked a different buck controller w/ sensor.. and I2C access.









edit: they were probably >100C if you ran furmark stress (vs furmark bench)


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I agree - they could have picked a different buck controller w/ sensor.. and I2C access.


Ditto. Going to have to get handy with a solder iron soon .. it will be interesting to see the scaling past 1.27v for the big core. Had mixed results with the 980s.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GPat*
> 
> He was not "lying", just reading incorrect monitoring data.


If you didn't realize that was a joke and intended as a compliment, I'm not sure what to tell you...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Ditto. Going to have to get handy with a solder iron soon .. it will be interesting to see the scaling past 1.27v for the big core. Had mixed results with the 980s.


... Titan X Strix! (please)


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ... Titan X Strix! (please)


Yeah would be real nice .. always get a bit nervous when i have to solder cards .. especially after giving those strix 980s nearly 3 volts on the gddr5 lol ... live and learn.

GP200 already taped out according to rumours .. seems there might not be a lot of time for customized maxwells. My wallet will need the time however lol.


----------



## TK421

On the default cooler, how thick is the vrm padding? 0.5 or 1mm? EVGA claims on their site that ALL pads they use are 0.5 but doesn't state that it applies to specific cards or not.

Thanks.

Edit: Asking for the thickness of thermal pad for VRM (near fan) and VRAM (near core heatsink).


----------



## Cozmo85

RMA'd my hybrid kit. Hopefully the replacement pump is quiet. If not ill just return it for an ACX


----------



## seross69

Why do people spend all the money on hybrd air and water instead of getting a decent loop????

For the life if me i can not under stand this!!!


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Why do people spend all the money on hybrd air and water instead of getting a decent loop????
> 
> For the life if me i can not under stand this!!!


It's simpler, cheaper, *doesn't require maintenance*, and only performs marginally worse. Only significant downside is aesthetics.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> It's simpler, cheaper, *doesn't require maintenance*, and only performs marginally worse. Only significant downside is aesthetics.


Simple yes but does perform better and only maintenance on water cooling loop if done correctly is clean rads!!!!


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Simple yes but does perform better and only maintenance on water cooling loop if done correctly is clean rads!!!!


assembly
leak testing
system downtime
waterblock installation
radiator installation/opening loop

different opinon


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Simple yes but does perform better and only maintenance on water cooling loop if done correctly is clean rads!!!!


Personally, I don't see the advantage of the extra performance. For GPUs, you just need temps under 65C. AIOs accomplish that just fine. With CPUs, my H110 already has enough cooling capacity to allow me to push chips to the voltage limits I'm comfortable with without breaking 80C (2600k @ 1.47V, 5930k @ 1.38V). I suppose I could probably take my PC noise levels down from "quiet" to "nearly silent / inaudible" but that would not be possible given my case limitations (the 450D is about as large a case as I can fit in my living room under the desk, and doesn't have enough space for the radiators that would enable the build to get quieter than it already is).


----------



## seross69

hey guys this is what makes the world go round we have have different opinions!!!

should not have made that post


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> It's simpler, cheaper, *doesn't require maintenance*, and only performs marginally worse. Only significant downside is aesthetics.


e-peen. Don't forget e-peen.

Also of note, the marginally better temps are important for benchmarks and the like. To some people that extra 15-20 mhz of clock speed that can be rung out of a full loop over a hybrid AIO style set up is important.

In reality, you are right though, it's not much of a difference aside from looks.


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> e-peen. Don't forget e-peen.
> 
> Also of note, the marginally better temps are important for benchmarks and the like. To some people that extra 15-20 mhz of clock speed that can be rung out of a full loop over a hybrid AIO style set up is important.
> 
> In reality, you are right though, it's not much of a difference *aside from looks.*


Yeah, who wants to show off a build with titans in it. Just slap on a hybrid and call it a day


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> Yeah, who wants to show off a build with titans in it. Just slap on a hybrid and call it a day


People with no case side panels


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> Yeah, who wants to show off a build with titans in it. Just slap on a hybrid and call it a day


The guy who doesn't want his wife to find out (or wife that doesn't want her husband to find out) they just dropped enough money for a house payment on a video card


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> RMA'd my hybrid kit. Hopefully the replacement pump is quiet. If not ill just return it for an ACX


I've tried the acx 2.0 and after 76% is screaming like a burning witch. I currently have 2 accelero iii coolers in sli running at 100% and are dead silent.


----------



## BrushyBill

The cooler the blocks, the less heat that gets circulated back into the room, right? I have a separate thermostat and AC for my PC room just so the room doesn't heat up more than the rest of the house. When I was running an AIO for my CPU and ACX fans on my GPUs The room would heat up like mad, running my PC room's AC constantly. Temperature of the room would get down 8 degrees lower than the thermostat's setting. Even though my GPU's Rarely ever saw 60c. They usually stayed low to mid 50's in gaming. Demanding titles would push them to 59c.

Enter the MO-RA3....

Now my room temp stays within 1 degree of the thermostats setting. Temps on my GPU will not exceed 35c under stressing full load (& Benchmarking). During gaming it may hit 32c but stays more around 29c, depending on load of course. GPU idles at 1c above room temp (which is around 21c, room temp stays around 20c). Point is; blocks are cooler, room is cooler without running the AC continuously, I'm more comfortable in the PC room, and I'm saving money on my electric bill. So in my case, a custom loop has worked wonderfully.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> The cooler the blocks, the less heat that gets circulated back into the room, right? I have a separate thermostat and AC for my PC room just so the room doesn't heat up more than the rest of the house. When I was running an AIO for my CPU and ACX fans on my GPUs The room would heat up like mad, running my PC room's AC constantly. Temperature of the room would get down 8 degrees lower than the thermostat's setting. Even though my GPU's Rarely ever saw 60c. They usually stayed low to mid 50's in gaming. Demanding titles would push them to 59c.
> 
> Enter the MO-RA3....
> 
> Now my room temp stays within 1 degree of the thermostats setting. Temps on my GPU will not exceed 35c under stressing full load (& Benchmarking). During gaming it may hit 32c but stays more around 29c, depending on load of course. GPU idles at 1c above room temp (which is around 21c, room temp stays around 20c). Point is; blocks are cooler, room is cooler without running the AC continuously, I'm more comfortable in the PC room, and I'm saving money on my electric bill. So in my case, a custom loop has worked wonderfully.


Doesn't your heat stay in the coolant fluid? So it's being kept somewhere instead of being released immediately into the surrounding air.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Doesn't your heat stay in the coolant fluid? So it's being kept somewhere instead of being released immediately into the surrounding air.


The Radiator dissipates the heat, (transfers heat from the liquid to the air), when the liquid circulates through it. But there is less heat it seems, since the temperatures are lower to begin with. Or, I just have a badass radiator







. I know the air coming off of it is not hot at all. Basically feels like normal room temp air after blowing through a fan.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The cooler the blocks, the less heat that gets circulated back into the room, right? I have a separate thermostat and AC for my PC room just so the room doesn't heat up more than the rest of the house. When I was running an AIO for my CPU and ACX fans on my GPUs The room would heat up like mad, running my PC room's AC constantly. Temperature of the room would get down 8 degrees lower than the thermostat's setting. Even though my GPU's Rarely ever saw 60c. They usually stayed low to mid 50's in gaming. Demanding titles would push them to 59c.
> 
> 
> Enter the MO-RA3....
> 
> Now my room temp stays within 1 degree of the thermostats setting. Temps on my GPU will not exceed 35c under stressing full load (& Benchmarking). During gaming it may hit 32c but stays more around 29c, depending on load of course. GPU idles at 1c above room temp (which is around 21c, room temp stays around 20c). Point is; blocks are cooler, room is cooler without running the AC continuously, I'm more comfortable in the PC room, and I'm saving money on my electric bill. So in my case, a custom loop has worked wonderfully.


I am no expert in thermodynamics but I am sure it doesn't work that way.... heat doesn't disappear....


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> I am no expert in thermodynamics but I am sure it doesn't work that way.... heat doesn't disappear....


It is perception as the mora is such over kill.. It releases less perceptible heat due to the suze so it appears to save on power


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> It is perception as the mora is such over kill.. It releases less perceptible heat due to the suze so it appears to save on power


Oh I understand what his post is trying to say, I am just saying that heat doesn't disappear.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Oh I understand what his post is trying to say, I am just saying that heat doesn't disappear.


you are 100% correct and his perception makes hime think it does.. just lie you can have a room with A/C on 80 with a fan blowing on you and you will feel cooler than a room that is 70 and no fan!!


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> you are 100% correct and his perception makes hime think it does.. just lie you can have a room with A/C on 80 with a fan blowing on you and you will feel cooler than a room that is 70 and no fan!!


No one said heat disappeared. What I said was, the room IS cooler now. I come from a background in the Commercial HVAC business, I know how heat works.

What I said was. Less heat from the source makes for a cooler room. For instance: You have 2 separate rooms, each room has it's own heat source. If one room has it's heat source sustained at a lower temperature than the other because of superior cooling (heat dissipation), then that room will indeed be cooler than the room that has a higher sustained heat. I hope that makes sense to you.

And since this PC room IS cooler now, requiring less use of my AC. I AM saving on power.

I'm not assuming or perceiving that the room is cooler. It's a matter of fact.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Yeah would be real nice .. always get a bit nervous when i have to solder cards .. especially after giving those strix 980s nearly 3 volts on the gddr5 lol ... live and learn.
> 
> GP200 already taped out according to rumours .. seems there might not be a lot of time for customized maxwells. My wallet will need the time however lol.


From what i read Pascal is not stated to release until the end of 2nd Quarter 2016. So it looks like it could be up to a year for custom Maxwells, first Ti with custom PCB is stated to release in one week. The Fury release should be interesting, IF it ever gets here!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> No one said heat disappeared. What I said was, the room IS cooler now. I come from a background in the Commercial HVAC business, I know how heat works.
> 
> What I said was. Less heat from the source makes for a cooler room. For instance: You have 2 separate rooms, each room has it's own heat source. If one room has it's heat source sustained at a lower temperature than the other because of superior cooling (heat dissipation), then that room will indeed be cooler than the room that has a higher sustained heat. I hope that makes sense to you.


i understand what you are saying but you will actually have X amount of watts released dose not matter if it is 270 watts from a 360 rad and this would be would be 90 watts from each 120 of rad space versus a mora 9X and then you will have 30 watts per fan space. seems smaller but the total is still smaller. 270 watts of heat is the same no matter how you disparate it. I do work with thermodynamics so it is simple but people see it and understand wrong due to perception.

room seems cooler but is not possible due to laws of thermo dynamics...


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> i understand what you are saying but you will actually have X amount of watts released dose not matter if it is 270 watts from a 360 rad and this would be would be 90 watts from each 120 of rad space versus a mora 9X and then you will have 30 watts per fan space. seems smaller but the total is still smaller. 270 watts of heat is the same no matter how you disparate it. I do work with thermodynamics so it is simple but people see it and understand wrong due to perception.
> 
> room seems cooler but is not possible due to laws of thermo dynamics...


So my AC unit is perceiving that the room is cooler and it does not need to run as much?
If the heat source is lower, then there is less heat to dissipate. I think you are confusing this with two identical heat sources.

Anyways, I'm not here to argue. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> On witcher 3 with my titan x in sli i can eliminate the stuttering by limiting the fps to 60.


That's systematic of a CPU bottleneck...quite probably anyway


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> That's systematic of a CPU bottleneck...quite probably anyway


Might be - but not necesserily. I got terrible stuttering after reinstalling my system and being on 347.88 in Witcher 3 on single TX. The only way to get rid of it was to turn it into borderless window mode or limit the FPS to 60 on full-screen mode (and it still tore like hell when I went bellow 60). Basically my G-sync wasn't working. Went to the newest 353.12 drivers, tinkered a bit with the NVCP settings and now I'm running smoothly.

If somebody is having an issue on full-screen with tearing I suggest trying to limit the FPS and/or trying the borderless window mode - if those things get rid of it, then you might want to adjust your settings in NVCP or reinstall drivers







-> here are the optimization link (also covering NVCP settings): http://forums.cdprojektred.com/threads/36088-A-compendium-of-tweaks-and-fixes-for-the-PC-version

Btw - I have 5820k running max at around 60% so thats definitely not a bottleneck. And thats with priority set to high in task manager for W3 and PhysX offset to CPU.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Might be - but not necesserily. I got terrible stuttering after reinstalling my system and being on 347.88 in Witcher 3 on single TX. The only way to get rid of it was to turn it into borderless window mode or limit the FPS to 60 on full-screen mode (and it still tore like hell when I went bellow 60). Basically my G-sync wasn't working. Went to the newest 353.12 drivers, tinkered a bit with the NVCP settings and now I'm running smoothly.
> 
> If somebody is having an issue on full-screen with tearing I suggest trying to limit the FPS and/or trying the borderless window mode - if those things get rid of it, then you might want to adjust your settings in NVCP or reinstall drivers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -> here are the optimization link (also covering NVCP settings): http://forums.cdprojektred.com/threads/36088-A-compendium-of-tweaks-and-fixes-for-the-PC-version
> 
> Btw - I have 5820k running max at around 60% so thats definitely not a bottleneck. And thats with priority set to high in task manager for W3 and PhysX offset to CPU.


I didn't say indefinitely







. Usage is not always a sign of a bottleneck, though. In SLI there are too many factors to account for, SLI itself being no exception. I can't imagine the game runs all that well on 347.88 anyway being that it's quite an old driver.

I've contacted CDPR regarding three way scaling in SLI as it's currently erratic and not a very pleasant experience at all.







Two cards is smooth as butter.


----------



## Desolutional

Let's put this out here. Energy can neither be destroyed nor created. This means that your GPU won't magically reduce the amount of heat produced from itself. If it is producing 250W of heat; 250W of heat will be output. It doesn't matter what temperature your GPU is at, the same _energy_ is released. Energy is in the form of thermal energy, and this causes your room to heat up. There's no other way about it, what you're experiencing is the placebo effect, or a "heat hole", where all the heat is trapped neared your PC due to the lower airflow.

Of course, if you leave the door to the room open / AC is on, then that hot air can escape, you now have an _open system_. If the room door is closed / AC is off, then i.e. you have an _isolated system_., trapping all that hot air inside the room.


----------



## GPat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> If you didn't realize that was a joke and intended as a compliment, I'm not sure what to tell you...


Im not at your epic level of intellect unfortunately, being able to comprehend the complex decision trees you are putting forward.


----------



## Silent Scone

^ LOL
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Let's put this out here. Energy can neither be destroyed nor created. This means that your GPU won't magically reduce the amount of heat produced from itself. If it is producing 250W of heat; 250W of heat will be output. It doesn't matter what temperature your GPU is at, the same _energy_ is released. Energy is in the form of thermal energy, and this causes your room to heat up. There's no other way about it, what you're experiencing is the placebo effect, or a "heat hole", where all the heat is trapped neared your PC due to the lower airflow.
> 
> Of course, if you leave the door to the room open / AC is on, then that hot air can escape, you now have an _open system_. If the room door is closed / AC is off, then i.e. you have an _isolated system_., trapping all that hot air inside the room.


There isn't an awful lot you can do about that. I have an external 1080mm rad as well as a full rad case. The temps as well as the internal case ambient aren't really a problem but if you leave the windows closed - no matter how good your cooling is that energy is still there and being dispersed over a wider area. Needless to say, 3 TITAN X can heat up a room pretty darn quick whilst on water.

*Looks at potential Fiji owners*


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> ^ LOL
> There isn't an awful lot you can do about that. I have an external 1080mm rad as well as a full rad case. The temps as well as the internal case ambient aren't really a problem but if you leave the windows closed - no matter how good your cooling is that energy is still there and being dispersed over a wider area. Needless to say, 3 TITAN X can heat up a room pretty darn quick whilst on water.
> 
> *Looks at potential Fiji owners*


Exactly! The Fiji owners go "ooooh, look here, my water cooler will reduce temps", but the reality is that the card is still outputting huge amounts of _thermal energy_.


----------



## lowgun

Lets get back to talking about Titan X's, instead of thermodynamics


----------



## Silent Scone

Sorry are we making you a little nervy being SLI on reference?









(only teasing)


----------



## jaymaq

Just finished upgrading my PC. Running a 4790k overclocked to 4.9GHz and EVGA SC Titan X overclocked to 1550 MHz/2025MHz with cyclops3 bios. Using a Bitspower waterblock for the titan X and 4 Alphacool UT60 120mm radiators, keeping the gpu temp at 35-37 on load. Also using the 400Gb Intel 750 NVME SSD. I know its a bit messy, but still gotta get my cables sleeved. I wanted to play with the Titan X so badly







. LOL


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> From what i read Pascal is not stated to release until the end of 2nd Quarter 2016. So it looks like it could be up to a year for custom Maxwells, first *Ti with custom PCB is stated to release in one week*. The Fury release should be interesting, IF it ever gets here!


what's known about that custom PCB?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowgun*
> 
> Lets get back to talking about Titan X's, instead of thermodynamics


oh c'mon.. it's fun reading this td stuff on a club thread.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what's known about that custom PCB?
> oh c'mon.. it's fun reading this td stuff on a club thread.


The one releasing next week is the G1 Gaming with 2 8 pin/ 8 phase VRM. No date on the Strix yet but it sould be soon and confirmed to have a 10+3 phase design. Then there is the monster Kingpin with a 15 phase design for the LN2 guys.


----------



## Silent Scone

If we didn't care about the science we wouldn't be worried about air cooling and VREG temperatures


----------



## Jpmboy

at these least (oops)_adiabatic_ has not been used in a sentence yet.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> at these _adiabatic_ has not been used in a sentence yet.


We've all been there. Always wear protection!


----------



## TK421

I'm more excited about the 980Ti lightning...


----------



## Silent Scone

Is there any reason to believe there is one coming? Genuine question, not read anything on it yet. I think they met poorly at a crossroad with regards to NVIDIA's Greenlight program. Wasn't clear if they would ever make one again after only giving the 780Ti Lightning for the soul reason of breaking records.


----------



## iamdjango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamdjango*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> After trying the "tuned down cyclops bios" and experiencing continuous TDRs (on all Titan X drivers), I've flashed the MAXAIR2 BIOS and wanted to ask what the correlation between the BIOS voltage and over voltage is?
> 
> The card runs at 1.261V continuously under load (P0) but I noticed in GPU-Z that perf is capped for voltage reliability. If I use NVIDIA inspector and apply an over voltage, GPU-Z reports no increase in VDDC but the perf cap for voltage is lifted and I hit a power cap.
> 
> Is this expected behaviour? Why even with an over voltage applied doesn't VDDC increase?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> someone said that above 65 the card throttles


Can any one confirm this is true? I find it hard to believe this is the problem as applying an over volt increases frequency and removes the performance cap for voltage reliability in GPU-Z.

I can provide Nvidia Inspector and GPU-Z screen shots to illustrate the issue if that helps?

I'm surprised others haven't also noticed this issue with VDDC not moving when a over voltage is applied.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Is there any reason to believe there is one coming? Genuine question, not read anything on it yet. I think they met poorly at a crossroad with regards to NVIDIA's Greenlight program. Wasn't clear if they would ever make one again after only giving the 780Ti Lightning for the soul reason of breaking records.


Discussion at g3d hinted that the Lightning will come in 2 months


----------



## Jayboy83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezno*
> 
> I must say the exact same thing!
> The 350.12 driver worked great (so far) and I'm also rock stable at 1403Mhz (+75), 3702(+200) flashed with the "GM200sc-425" and 1.1740V.
> 
> Are you on air or water?


Im on air, ive cranked my fans up to keep it around 63 degrees, which keeps it below the first throttling threshold.
Im currently gathering advice and looking into watercooling the card


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> RMA'd my hybrid kit. Hopefully the replacement pump is quiet. If not ill just return it for an ACX


It won't the pump is noisy. I have posted it here multiple times - if you want it quiet, get the cable to connect it to your MOBO and slow it down when not gaming. When you run run custom loop pumps and full blast you will face exactly the same issue. This pump is smaller, but its a .... Asetek design so


----------



## Cozmo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> It won't the pump is noisy. I have posted it here multiple times - if you want it quiet, get the cable to connect it to your MOBO and slow it down when not gaming. When you run run custom loop pumps and full blast you will face exactly the same issue. This pump is smaller, but its a .... Asetek design so


Ive had plenty of asetek pumps and none have had this buzzing noise.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> It won't the pump is noisy. I have posted it here multiple times - if you want it quiet, get the cable to connect it to your MOBO and slow it down when not gaming. When you run run custom loop pumps and full blast you will face exactly the same issue. This pump is smaller, but its a .... Asetek design so


My Asetek 869 isn't noisy at all when running full blast


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> Ive had plenty of asetek pumps and none have had this buzzing noise.


Might be faulty design with these bad boys then. Or really you got a lemon - in which case I have the same. Wish you luck. Let me know if the replacement worked for you


----------



## Naennon

i need the evga x hydro copper bios

is there a link to download it somewhere?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> i need the evga x hydro copper bios
> 
> is there a link to download it somewhere?


in the OP mate









- Standard EVGA Hydrocopper BIOS - GM200HC.ROM

under sheyster modified HC bios


----------



## Maintenance Bot

GM200HC.zip 301k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> i need the evga x hydro copper bios
> 
> is there a link to download it somewhere?


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Let's put this out here. Energy can neither be destroyed nor created. This means that your GPU won't magically reduce the amount of heat produced from itself. If it is producing 250W of heat; 250W of heat will be output. It doesn't matter what temperature your GPU is at, the same _energy_ is released. Energy is in the form of thermal energy, and this causes your room to heat up. There's no other way about it, what you're experiencing is the placebo effect, or a "heat hole", where all the heat is trapped neared your PC due to the lower airflow.


Well, no matter. The room stays shut and the dedicated AC unit runs at a fraction of what it used to run while I'm gaming. So something happened, and it's not a heat hole, since I have plenty of airflow in this room. I have a digital Thermometer with a clock on it next to my monitor, the AC unit's return and supply are across the room with another thermometer. I also have a ceiling fan and a high output floor fan. Floor fan is setup so that it creates a circulating airflow around the walls of the room (counter clockwise) and the ceiling fan pulls air up into it and exhausts it into the ceiling and out towards the walls. The PC exhaust has always sat right under the AC's return as well. My Rad sits there now.Did my AC unit become "Self Aware" and it is experiencing a placebo effect? (I Kid)







Or is there another variable here that someone can explain to me? Maybe I wasn't getting sufficient cooling before and radiant heat was more of a factor (seems like a long shot)? I do understand that, as you said, 250w is 250w worth of heat and no matter how big the radiator or how that heat is spread out across it, it is still dissipating the 250w of heat. I get that. But why is my AC unit running less, to keep the room at the same constant temperature, than what it was?

Could it possibly be as simple as the heated air being so dispersed now, instead of concentrated and higher as it was before, is easier (quicker) to cool by the AC unit? The units supply air is about 17f cooler than it's return air. I don't know. It's not making much sense to me right now. If my PC is putting off the same amount of heat as it was. But my AC unit isn't running but maybe a quarter of the time it used to. However, the room temp is staying the same constant as it was before. There is definitely some other variable at play here. And like I said, the room stays shut. It is not opened to the rest of the house. Any ideas?

I'm not saying this because it "feels" cooler to me. I'm bringing this up because the constant temperature I have this room set at is kept with less AC unit workload. So I'm at a loss as to why, it seems.


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GPat*
> 
> He was not "lying", just reading incorrect monitoring data.


Wasn't lying or reading anything wrong guys. I had my memory a little lower the night before when I was up to 1565mhz, I guess by the pics it was only at 7300mhz, the new pic when I had it at 1540mhz I had the memory at 7500mhz. The memory I really don't worry about that much as I ONLY have taken it to +250mhz which is 7500mhz. I'm not one to push the memory up real high because if you go too high and see artifacts, sometimes you can kill one of the chips or damage it and then you will always have artifacts show up no matter what. Only way to fix is by RMA'n the card or getting a new one, so I don't go to far. Even seeing most everyone get +400-500mhz for 7800-8000mhz on the memory.

As far as the core goes, I had that up to 1565mhz max so far. Precision X16 is what is showing on my LCD on my Logitech G510s and what shows there always matches what Gpu-Z sensors say, or same with Hardware Info monitoring. I have tested it many times. I use HWinfo more to see the max of a lot of different things once I get out of benching or gaming to see what the max values were. I like that one the most as it shows me how much power the card is pulling as in 115% or whatnot. That's how I know how I want to mod my bios for my gpu's.

If someone doesn't trust that I say something and show a reading from PX and needs further proof with Gpu-Z or HWinfo, that's cool, I can always provide that too. It's just easier to take a quick pic of my keyboard while the bench is running to capture the max I see during the test. I don't like having programs in the background monitoring because that takes points off your benching scores. HWinfo has one of your cores running about 30-40% just for monitoring stuff. That will show on your scores


----------



## Mio20

Hi
First test
http://i.imgur.com/DUDX5WJ.jpg


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> Or is there another variable here that someone can explain to me?


Possibly a space warp time continuum? I joke


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamdjango*
> 
> Can any one confirm this is true? I find it hard to believe this is the problem as applying an over volt increases frequency and removes the performance cap for voltage reliability in GPU-Z.
> 
> I can provide Nvidia Inspector and GPU-Z screen shots to illustrate the issue if that helps?
> 
> I'm surprised others haven't also noticed this issue with VDDC not moving when a over voltage is applied.


with a modded bios your voltage just hits the max automatically you cannot increase the volts more than the bios allows. Which is why modded bioses cant be various voltage.

So if you are hitting perf cap of Vrel you just have to move up to a higher voltage bios if you can.


----------



## upload420

a very nice man,(Gabrielzm) made me a bios with a voltage of 1.24. I kind of thought this would be a little safer for my titan considering i only have the reference cooler. I have a 2000rpm fan blowing air on the back of the card. I also have a fan off of an stock intel cpu cooler mounted to the right side of the card blowing air in. Other than those additional fans mounted around the card i am pretty much on stock cooling. Anyone want to way in on if running 1.245 volts on my setup is safe for 24/7 operation? I am just worried about the vrm and memory getting hot. I only have heat senor wires and can't really get them in a good enough position to get a accurate reading. If 1.24 wouldn't really be safe in my situation for long term use would it be ok for 8-10 hour gaming stretches? What is the max long term voltage i should allow while rocking this reference cooler?

Yet again, Gabrielzm thanks again for taking the time to make that bios for me. I can't wait to get my ek waterblock and backplate, here is to hoping nothing else comes up that puts a dent in my savings lol.


----------



## evmota21

I need a second opinion here. So I am sitting on 1388 mhz boost clock and 1.162v, which I think its stock voltage. Do you guys think this is a good OC and should I flash the bios for higher voltage/higher Oc?


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evmota21*
> 
> I need a second opinion here. So I am sitting on 1388 mhz boost clock and 1.162v, which I think its stock voltage. Do you guys think this is a good OC and should I flash the bios for higher voltage/higher Oc?


I think thats a normal OC, I think people seem to reach 1400mhz with the stock BIOS. Mine goes up to 1425mhz with the stock BIOS if I recall correctly.

Other people in this thread might say go flash your BIOS, but personally if you're contented with the stock, then just leave it as is. Only flash if you _really_ need that extra performance.


----------



## upload420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evmota21*
> 
> I need a second opinion here. So I am sitting on 1388 mhz boost clock and 1.162v, which I think its stock voltage. Do you guys think this is a good OC and should I flash the bios for higher voltage/higher Oc?


That is a ok overclock. I can boost to 1458mhz with stock bios with overvolt maxed out giving me a max voltage of 1.23 volts. What kind of cooling do you have. I have been trying to find out what the safest voltage is on the reference cooler. As far as i can figure i would try not to go over 1.25 volts. If you do chose to run your voltage up to 1.25 i wouldn't run it 24/7 unless you have something better than the reference cooler.

I know there is a bios that leaves voltage at stock yet allows your card to boost up to 1430mhz. That would be a good and safe bios for you. That one is the second from the last bios on the op. It is the second from the last bios and is by Gabrielzm. Try that it will give you a little more performance with no extra strain on your card. Keep in mind you should always monitor your temps and also know that your vrm and could be overheating if you start adding more voltage. You won't really know this because the temps you read are on the chip not the vrm or memory.

I am trying to get some of these more advanced people to say what they think is the highest voltage you can push long term on the reference cooler?


----------



## KuuFA

The thing is no one knows its too soon to say what could damage the card long term. It just hasnt been out long enough. I personally wouldnt run it higher than stock but that is just me. You are the only one who can decide that.


----------



## unreality

Just wanted to add that i can get 8400 (thats +700) memory with the copper heatsinks. no artifacts so far. temperatures are fine too, but im scared to push them any harder!

I cant get any higher than 1510 (Firestrike) on the core though. Not with 1.23, not with 1.25 (maxair2)
With 1.274 (HC-WC bios) it even already crashes at 1500. Normal behavior, that theres some sweet spot with the voltage?

Anyway heres my best run @1510/8400 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7272098


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Wasn't lying or reading anything wrong guys. I had my memory a little lower the night before when I was up to 1565mhz, I guess by the pics it was only at 7300mhz, the new pic when I had it at 1540mhz I had the memory at 7500mhz. The memory I really don't worry about that much as I ONLY have taken it to +250mhz which is 7500mhz. I'm not one to push the memory up real high because if you go too high and see artifacts, sometimes you can kill one of the chips or damage it and then you will always have artifacts show up no matter what. Only way to fix is by RMA'n the card or getting a new one, so I don't go to far. Even seeing most everyone get +400-500mhz for 7800-8000mhz on the memory.
> 
> As far as the core goes, I had that up to 1565mhz max so far. Precision X16 is what is showing on my LCD on my Logitech G510s and what shows there always matches what Gpu-Z sensors say, or same with Hardware Info monitoring. I have tested it many times. I use HWinfo more to see the max of a lot of different things once I get out of benching or gaming to see what the max values were. I like that one the most as it shows me how much power the card is pulling as in 115% or whatnot. That's how I know how I want to mod my bios for my gpu's.
> 
> If someone doesn't trust that I say something and show a reading from PX and needs further proof with Gpu-Z or HWinfo, that's cool, I can always provide that too. It's just easier to take a quick pic of my keyboard while the bench is running to capture the max I see during the test. I don't like having programs in the background monitoring because that takes points off your benching scores. HWinfo has one of your cores running about 30-40% just for monitoring stuff. That will show on your scores


Just ignore him, he is a little dense. Didn't seem to understand that I said you were "lying" because the screenshots you posted showed you actually having a better O/C @ 1.23 volts than you originally stated.

Keep chugging along and cranking her up, still wanna know how high you can get it to


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mio20*
> 
> Hi
> First test
> http://i.imgur.com/DUDX5WJ.jpg


Nice scores - congrats!!!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> Just wanted to add that i can get 8400 (thats +700) memory with the copper heatsinks. no artifacts so far. temperatures are fine too, but im scared to push them any harder!
> 
> I cant get any higher than 1510 (Firestrike) on the core though. Not with 1.23, not with 1.25 (maxair2)
> With 1.274 (HC-WC bios) it even already crashes at 1500. Normal behavior, that theres some sweet spot with the voltage?
> 
> Anyway heres my best run @1510/8400 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7272098


lot's of error correction during that run.. that's one reason the timer is out of whack.


----------



## evmota21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *upload420*
> 
> That is a ok overclock. I can boost to 1458mhz with stock bios with overvolt maxed out giving me a max voltage of 1.23 volts. What kind of cooling do you have. I have been trying to find out what the safest voltage is on the reference cooler. As far as i can figure i would try not to go over 1.25 volts. If you do chose to run your voltage up to 1.25 i wouldn't run it 24/7 unless you have something better than the reference cooler.
> 
> I know there is a bios that leaves voltage at stock yet allows your card to boost up to 1430mhz. That would be a good and safe bios for you. That one is the second from the last bios on the op. It is the second from the last bios and is by Gabrielzm. Try that it will give you a little more performance with no extra strain on your card. Keep in mind you should always monitor your temps and also know that your vrm and could be overheating if you start adding more voltage. You won't really know this because the temps you read are on the chip not the vrm or memory.
> 
> I am trying to get some of these more advanced people to say what they think is the highest voltage you can push long term on the reference cooler?


Thanks for the help!

I am running stock cooler. I have a custom loop but I haven't bought the waterblock for my Titan X. This overclocking over stock cooler is temporal, I am just trying to get the max out of it. I thought that a 1388mhz OC with stock voltage was good, but I guess I have to keep bumping it up. I haven't touched the voltage so I can't help you with that.


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> GM200HC.zip 301k .zip file


thanks


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *upload420*
> 
> a very nice man,(Gabrielzm) made me a bios with a voltage of 1.24. I kind of thought this would be a little safer for my titan considering i only have the reference cooler. I have a 2000rpm fan blowing air on the back of the card. I also have a fan off of an stock intel cpu cooler mounted to the right side of the card blowing air in. Other than those additional fans mounted around the card i am pretty much on stock cooling. Anyone want to way in on if running 1.245 volts on my setup is safe for 24/7 operation? I am just worried about the vrm and memory getting hot. I only have heat senor wires and can't really get them in a good enough position to get a accurate reading. If 1.24 wouldn't really be safe in my situation for long term use would it be ok for 8-10 hour gaming stretches? What is the max long term voltage i should allow while rocking this reference cooler?
> 
> Yet again, Gabrielzm thanks again for taking the time to make that bios for me. I can't wait to get my ek waterblock and backplate, here is to hoping nothing else comes up that puts a dent in my savings lol.


Well unless you are the type who installs a bios and never touches overclocking settings, the modded BIOS you have is practically the same of OC purposes as stock or as the SC425 one which is stock with raised power limit. On both of those you can raise your voltage manually to 1.237V which is pretty much the same as 1.24V







. Not sure though how much you rounded that 1.24 up

As per "safe voltage" that depends. There would be two rules: A) if you can cool the critical components (core & VRMs) those will be ok and B) lower is better from "durability/longetivity" standpoint as those are not the only components of your TX - i.e. other things on your PCB have to deal with higher voltage too. Frankly speaking though, people here OC with 1.274V just fine so it really comes down to what you are comfortable with. Just make sure those two main components stay nice & cool.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> Just wanted to add that i can get 8400 (thats +700) memory with the copper heatsinks. no artifacts so far. temperatures are fine too, but im scared to push them any harder!
> 
> I cant get any higher than 1510 (Firestrike) on the core though. Not with 1.23, not with 1.25 (maxair2)
> With 1.274 (HC-WC bios) it even already crashes at 1500. Normal behavior, that theres some sweet spot with the voltage?
> 
> Anyway heres my best run @1510/8400 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7272098


Sweetspot? Hmm more like some components in your card overheat at that higher voltage and it becomes unstable -> thus it crashes. Ever since I started taking care of cooling more, I got better OC







- so much so that I run the same OC now with 1.237 than before @1.256


----------



## Synik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> e-peen. Don't forget e-peen.
> 
> Also of note, the marginally better temps are important for benchmarks and the like. To some people that extra 15-20 mhz of clock speed that can be rung out of a full loop over a hybrid AIO style set up is important.
> 
> In reality, you are right though, it's not much of a difference aside from looks.


Money is important factor. Its more expensive for full loop. Main reason i want watercooler is noise


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synik*
> 
> Money is important factor. Its more expensive for full loop. Main reason i want watercooler is noise


I wonder how expensive it is when the heatshrink on your clc cracks







Jokes aside full loops can be a good investment and can be used again and again providing you treat them right. I honestly believe you can get better long term value from a full loop than a clc, initially though a clc will almost always pull ahead of a full loop in cost.


----------



## Attero87

Is there a modified Asus bios floating around?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> I wonder how expensive it is when the heatshrink on your clc cracks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jokes aside full loops can be a good investment and can be used again and again providing you treat them right. I honestly believe you can g*et better long term value from a full loop than a clc,* initially though a clc will almost always pull ahead of a full loop in cost.


AIO and CLCs have their use and market (obviously) But I agree 100%, and a custom loop just plain cools much better. I tried an AIO on my 2700K - wasted $. Lol- and immediately pulled that fischer-price cooler off my 295x2 as soon as a block was available.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Try the 347.88 Driver, as that has proven to be the least buggy thus far, as the 350.xx drivers are giving some owners headaches. If the problem is gone with the 347.88 driver, then you will know for-sure it's a driver issue. If it persists it's either a faulty cable or the card itself? Hopefully it's just the driver, I'd try that driver first and then go from there dude!!!


Well tried the drivers, different dvi cables and monitors with no luck. Think the dvi output is just funky in the firmware maybe or something wrong with the card. I was thinking about contacting evga but last thing I want is to get a refurb card with an unknown repair when at least I can work around this issue by not using the dvi connector lol.

Thanks for the help


----------



## teichu

Weird , how come my titan x cant push further than 1450mhz? I had bios flash to GM200SC - 425.ROM and AB I tweak +140mhz core clock and +200mhz , 121%PT and voltage to 112mv , but when I tried to play game , video card crash immediately , does anyone know why? thanks


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> AIO and CLCs have their use and market (obviously) But I agree 100%, and a custom loop just plain cools much better. I tried an AIO on my 2700K - wasted $. Lol- and immediately pulled that fischer-price cooler off my 295x2 as soon as a block was available.


I know how you feel, I tried corsairs earliest offering (H80) and within months I noticed cracking on the seals. That isn't to say current clc/aios are of the same quality but I sleep better knowing that i'm not relying fully on the build quality of the clc/aio manufacturer and rather my own ability with the assembly of my loop. They do serve a purpose though.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> use DDU15.2 to sweep your system of anything nvidia then reload the drivers. don not delete the MBDA - no way to get to desktop before loading any 3rd party driver..
> it's the PCIE lane address for multiple card systems (also IDs any PLX chips in the rig)
> you mean one you boot from a USB? The certs bypassed NVF operates in DOS
> not without a physical mod... load voltage is actually 1.265V
> oh - PX is... buggy. Try to fix AB and stick with that.
> something is not installed correctly or the flash did not work. I have a straight OEM NV bios with PL raised, voltage slider works to stock limits iof that is what you are looking for
> several of us did at launch (i had a uniblock on the card at the time). in Heaven 4.0 @1.274v the memory vrms exceed 90C very quickly.


I flashed my cards using your instructions in the OP, but apparently even after everything went right, the cards still had the stock BIOS.

I'm not sure as to how I should proceed with properly flashing the cards since I followed your instructions to the letter when I attempted the flash.

Any advice would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teichu*
> 
> Weird , how come my titan x cant push further than 1450mhz? I had bios flash to GM200SC - 425.ROM and AB I tweak +140mhz core clock and +200mhz , 121%PT and voltage to 112mv , but when I tried to play game , video card crash immediately , does anyone know why? thanks


Yes. Luck of the draw? Some can't get passed 1400... But you are still on a pretty "stock" bios. If you are hitting temps above 65C then that would be why also.

You may need more voltage than what that bios is allowing. But flashing what bios all depends on air / water cooling...


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I flashed my cards using your instructions in the OP, but apparently even after everything went right, the cards still had the stock BIOS.
> 
> I'm not sure as to how I should proceed with properly flashing the cards since I followed your instructions to the letter when I attempted the flash.
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated. Thank you.


Happen to turn protect mode off?


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attero87*
> 
> Is there a modified Asus bios floating around?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1467851/nvidia-maxwell-kepler-bios-editing-thread-gtx-2xx-to-9xx-now-supported/1960_70#post_23749994


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I flashed my cards using your instructions in the OP, *but apparently even after everything went right, the cards still had the stock BIOS.*
> 
> I'm not sure as to how I should proceed with properly flashing the cards since I followed your instructions to the letter when I attempted the flash.
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated. Thank you.


lol - then everything could not have gone right. But at least the flash didn't go really wrong.









flash commands for 2 card SLI with no PLX chip on the MB:

1) disable SLI
2) open dev manager and disable drivers on both cards
3) open the NVFlash folder:

Win7: shift-rt-click in the folder > "open command window here"
W8/8.1/10: file>open> command prompt as admin

4) type:

nvflash --list (note the GPU pcie lanes - probably 0, 1, 2 etc unless you have a PLX chip
nvflash -i1 --protectoff
nvflash -i1 -6 newromname.rom
Hit Y every time asked

5) Type:

nvflash -i0 --protectoff
nvflash -i0 -6 newromname.rom
Hit Y when asked

Exit the cmnd window after the flash finishes

6) enable the drivers in dev manager. DO NOT enable sli yet
7) reboot and enable SLI
8) reboot again

use this NVFlash:

NVFlash-certs-bypassed-v5-206-0-1.zip 722k .zip file


and double make sure you do not have bios names mixed up in the folder. put only one in there this way you cannot flash with the wrong bios.


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teichu*
> 
> Weird , how come my titan x cant push further than 1450mhz? I had bios flash to GM200SC - 425.ROM and AB I tweak +140mhz core clock and +200mhz , 121%PT and voltage to 112mv , but when I tried to play game , video card crash immediately , does anyone know why? thanks


That's ~35% oc.. I would say that's pretty good.

What temp? On air?

I only ran my cards for a few days on air, but while benching just for a few mintues they would throttle at 65% - custom bios too. IMO ~1400 is kind of the cut off for long periods use with the stock blower heatsink. Unless you are comfortable running your card at 80+ degrees which I would not do.

Have you thought about buying an AIO cooler? If you want to run full time ~1500 I would highly recommend better cooling.


----------



## GPat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> e-peen. Don't forget e-peen.
> 
> Also of note, the marginally better temps are important for benchmarks and the like. To some people that extra 15-20 mhz of clock speed that can be rung out of a full loop over a hybrid AIO style set up is important.
> 
> In reality, you are right though, it's not much of a difference aside from looks.


My e-peen brings all girls to the yard,
And they're like
It's bigger than yours,
I can show you,
But I have to charge.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - then everything could not have gone right. But at least the flash didn't go really wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flash commands for 2 card SLI with no PLX chip on the MB:
> 
> 1) disable SLI
> 2) open dev manager and disable drivers on both cards
> 3) open the NVFlash folder:
> 
> Win7: shift-rt-click in the folder > "open command window here"
> W8/8.1/10: file>open> command prompt as admin
> 
> 4) type:
> 
> nvflash --list (note the GPU pcie lanes - probably 0, 1, 2 etc unless you have a PLX chip
> nvflash -i1 --protectoff
> nvflash -i1 -6 newromname.rom
> Hit Y every time asked
> 
> 5) Type:
> 
> nvflash -i0 --protectoff
> nvflash -i0 -6 newromname.rom
> Hit Y when asked
> 
> Exit the cmnd window after the flash finishes
> 
> 6) enable the drivers in dev manager. DO NOT enable sli yet
> 7) reboot and enable SLI
> 8) reboot again
> 
> use this NVFlash:
> 
> NVFlash-certs-bypassed-v5-206-0-1.zip 722k .zip file
> 
> 
> and double make sure you do not have bios names mixed up in the folder. put only one in there this way you cannot flash with the wrong bios.


Tried is again. But I think my system has a PLX chip which is why this procedure isn't working.

Could you please provide me with the method that takes the PLX chip into account? Thank you.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Tried is again. But I think my system has a PLX chip which is why this procedure isn't working.
> 
> Could you please provide me with the method that takes the PLX chip into account? Thank you.


Its the same process with the plx chip.

I have one and Used it to flash 980's and this Titan X no problem.... you should give us SS of the problem you are having?


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Its the same process with the plx chip.
> 
> I have one and Used it to flash 980's and this Titan X no problem.... you should give us SS of the problem you are having?




Any other screenshot I can provide to better identify the problem?


----------



## upload420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Well unless you are the type who installs a bios and never touches overclocking settings, the modded BIOS you have is practically the same of OC purposes as stock or as the SC425 one which is stock with raised power limit. On both of those you can raise your voltage manually to 1.237V which is pretty much the same as 1.24V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Not sure though how much you rounded that 1.24 up
> 
> As per "safe voltage" that depends. There would be two rules: A) if you can cool the critical components (core & VRMs) those will be ok and B) lower is better from "durability/longetivity" standpoint as those are not the only components of your TX - i.e. other things on your PCB have to deal with higher voltage too. Frankly speaking though, people here OC with 1.274V just fine so it really comes down to what you are comfortable with. Just make sure those two main components stay nice & cool.
> Sweetspot? Hmm more like some components in your card overheat at that higher voltage and it becomes unstable -> thus it crashes. Ever since I started taking care of cooling more, I got better OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - so much so that I run the same OC now with 1.237 than before @1.256


I didn't realize that you could raise the overvolt slider with custom bios. I didn't think that worked. I know when i used the "tuned down cyclops bios" by Gabrielzm the overvolt slider didn't raise my voltage. Even maxed out it still only hit 1.23 volts. I figured that the voltage slider was locked in some bios. I didn't want to raise the voltage on any of the other bios because all others were to high a voltage with me being on the reference cooler. Also stock bios only goes up to 1.23, so 1.245 is a decent increase from that. I did not however realize that the sc425 is at stock voltage, you say. So the sc425 bios starts off at stock voltage but can be increased up to 1.237 via overvolt slider?

I actually kind of think i might of figured that whole thing out though. Tell me if i am correct but the power target has an effect on the voltage. That is why the sc425 with its increased power target can hit a voltage of 1.237. Well if i am understanding that correct i might give that bios a try tonight as well.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Sort of off topic, but, I'm really on the fence about upgrading my system loop.

Currently I run a EK DCP 4.0 Pump and reservoir combo in a single loop with a i7 4790k and SLI TX's. I don't normally top 50c in most benchmarks given the ambient in my house is fairly low. Recently I've started monitoring my temperatures a bit closer and realized my processor @ 4.9ghz is reaching 62c. While my radiator space is limited given I'm stuffing a Phantom 820 full of all the radiators I can fit, I've realized my EK DCP 4.0 only has like 800 lphl. I'm already looking to move to a Corsair 900D (cost/radiator support over CaseLab's), and have a spare 480mm radiator and 360mm radiators kicking around, should I keep the DCP 4.0 as a single loop or separate into two and pick up x2 D5s?

Goal here is to never reach 55c on any component. Thoughts?


----------



## KuuFA

I would do a dual loop just getting a d5 for the titans. should keep your upgrade budget pretty low if you do it that way. the DCP should be good for the cpu and the d5 would be more than strong enough for the titans.

or you could do a single loop with dual d5's


----------



## deadwidesmile

Epic. That's great news.

Now to convince the wife to let me grab a Corsair 900D


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> 
> 
> Any other screenshot I can provide to better identify the problem?


Idk what it was that I was doing wrong, but I was successfully able to flash to the tuned down cyclops BIOS by Gabrielzm (in the OP). Thanks for all the help guys.

Now, this BIOS is giving me temps of 80c at 1430MHz core @1.230v within just one run of Valley. So if someone here could please recommend a BIOS for two stock-cooled Titan Xs in SLi, that would be really helpful.

Thank you.


----------



## upload420

i created another thread on this but i haven't yet gotten an answer so i figured i would ask here as well. Is it possible to remove the outer cover of the titan x? To expose the reference cooler so i could possible attatch another fan to the heat sink. I wanted to put one over the vrm and pcb area. It would make me feel a little safer about raising my voltages.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *upload420*
> 
> i created another thread on this but i haven't yet gotten an answer so i figured i would ask here as well. Is it possible to remove the outer cover of the titan x? To expose the reference cooler so i could possible attatch another fan to the heat sink. I wanted to put one over the vrm and pcb area. It would make me feel a little safer about raising my voltages.


You should look at the 980 Hybrid cooler installation guide.


----------



## upload420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> You should look at the 980 Hybrid cooler installation guide.[/q
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> You should look at the 980 Hybrid cooler installation guide.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to find that guide via the search on oc.net but couldn't find it. Think you could link me please?
Click to expand...


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *upload420*
> 
> I tried to find that guide via the search on oc.net but couldn't find it. Think you could link me please?


http://www.evga.com/support/manuals/files/980_HYBRID_install_v3.pdf

should be the same thing


----------



## upload420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> http://www.evga.com/support/manuals/files/980_HYBRID_install_v3.pdf
> 
> should be the same thing


you sir earned some rep with me on that one. That is exactly what i was looking for. I can also tell if by the looks of how that card is, should be able to mount an extra fan on the heat sink. I will now feel much better about raising my voltage up a hair.

One last question tho, you wouldn't happen to know what kind of screw driver those screws are? it kind of looks like some kind of star head but not sure. I will need to make a trip to walmart to get em but want to make sure i buy the right ones.


----------



## ahnafakeef

I've flashed to the HC-425 BIOS. The following settings give me a stable 1405-1418 core clock in a single Valley run.

Voltage: +52
Power Limit: 100
Core Clock: +65
Memory Clock: +225
Fan Speed: Custom Curve in AB

What is considered a reliable stability test for a GPU overclock?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I've flashed to the HC-425 BIOS. The following settings give me a stable 1405-1418 core clock in a single Valley run.
> 
> Voltage: +52
> Power Limit: 100
> Core Clock: +65
> Memory Clock: +225
> Fan Speed: Custom Curve in AB
> 
> What is considered a reliable stability test for a GPU overclock?


Games...Test it on real games you play. The problem with temps is the price of sli with blower cards. The second card always get warm air from the first and can be a lot hotter than the first. You will need to create a custom fan profile a lot more aggressive than default to account for that and even so you need to keep an eye on temps since case air flow and ambient temp play a role here too. Since you are on a custom bios try to see what is the higher clocks you achieve with 1.20 v or 1.21v. After you find this I can modify the bios to have that limit and a more aggressive fan profile. But first provide me with those numbers...


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *upload420*
> 
> you sir earned some rep with me on that one. That is exactly what i was looking for. I can also tell if by the looks of how that card is, should be able to mount an extra fan on the heat sink. I will now feel much better about raising my voltage up a hair.
> 
> One last question tho, you wouldn't happen to know what kind of screw driver those screws are? it kind of looks like some kind of star head but not sure. I will need to make a trip to walmart to get em but want to make sure i buy the right ones.


T6 Torx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I've flashed to the HC-425 BIOS. The following settings give me a stable 1405-1418 core clock in a single Valley run.
> 
> Voltage: +52
> Power Limit: 100
> Core Clock: +65
> Memory Clock: +225
> Fan Speed: Custom Curve in AB
> 
> What is considered a reliable stability test for a GPU overclock?


Heaven loops, Firestrike Loops, Monster Hunter Online Loops, Your favorite games that are taxing ( GTAV, Witcher 3, Farcry 4, ETC) Catzilla uhhhh.... yeah


----------



## Reveal809

Here is the runoff swung

with ASIC 78.9%


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Sort of off topic, but, I'm really on the fence about upgrading my system loop.
> 
> Currently I run a EK DCP 4.0 Pump and reservoir combo in a single loop with a i7 4790k and SLI TX's. I don't normally top 50c in most benchmarks given the ambient in my house is fairly low. Recently I've started monitoring my temperatures a bit closer and realized my processor @ 4.9ghz is reaching 62c. While my radiator space is limited given I'm stuffing a Phantom 820 full of all the radiators I can fit, I've realized my EK DCP 4.0 only has like 800 lphl. I'm already looking to move to a Corsair 900D (cost/radiator support over CaseLab's), and have a spare 480mm radiator and 360mm radiators kicking around, should I keep the DCP 4.0 as a single loop or separate into two and pick up x2 D5s?
> 
> Goal here is to never reach 55c on any component. Thoughts?


I would not agree with the dual loop thing i tried it last year ended up buy extra pumps res etc. I had 4 mcp35x pumps 2 for each loop and i had 4 radiators had the gpus on one loop and cpu on the other loop in all honesty i found it better to have one because it can utilize all the radiators for cooling vs limiting it to 1 or 2 raditaors for each loop etc. The temps on the cpu are not bad honestly i had a couple 4790k and there still hot chips the tim between the ihs is slightly better then the original haswell. I actually delided one of mine because temps were higher then i had seen on my other 2 4790ks and i wish i would have got a picture but there was actually no tim on the die and ihs it looked like residue of time but none actually on there. The core temps at 62c under load at that clock is normal so i wouldnt worry you can always delid to drop a few more degrees but all in all even with a bigger loop or dual loops your not really going to see a drop in the temps.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synik*
> 
> Money is important factor. Its more expensive for full loop. Main reason i want watercooler is noise


And it's just better in general. Dual looping as above, not really worth it IMO.


----------



## upload420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> I would not agree with the dual loop thing i tried it last year ended up buy extra pumps res etc. I had 4 mcp35x pumps 2 for each loop and i had 4 radiators had the gpus on one loop and cpu on the other loop in all honesty i found it better to have one because it can utilize all the radiators for cooling vs limiting it to 1 or 2 raditaors for each loop etc. The temps on the cpu are not bad honestly i had a couple 4790k and there still hot chips the tim between the ihs is slightly better then the original haswell. I actually delided one of mine because temps were higher then i had seen on my other 2 4790ks and i wish i would have got a picture but there was actually no tim on the die and ihs it looked like residue of time but none actually on there. The core temps at 62c under load at that clock is normal so i wouldnt worry you can always delid to drop a few more degrees but all in all even with a bigger loop or dual loops your not really going to see a drop in the temps.


I had a question related to this topic. I was going to buy me an ek water block for my titan x. I plan to just throw it in on my loop that is on my cpu. Now do i need to get a second pump or will the one do the trick? Also i have a 420mm rad i know it would be ideal to get a second but would that hold me over for a while? I am just trying to get this thing under a good block that cools pcb, memory, vrm, and core. I am very cautious about upping my voltage until i know those things are being cooled well. From what i hear i might want to invest into a heat sensor gun.

Also what voltage does the 425W TDP EVGA SC GM200 BIOS (GM200SC-425.ROM) run at?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I've flashed to the HC-425 BIOS. The following settings give me a stable 1405-1418 core clock in a single Valley run.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Voltage: +52
> Power Limit: 100
> Core Clock: +65
> Memory Clock: +225
> Fan Speed: Custom Curve in AB
> 
> 
> 
> What is considered a reliable stability test for a GPU overclock?


it looked like, from the screen you posted that the nvflash folder was not unzipped when issuing commands - which is a problem... but looks like you figured it out.

There is none really... Asus Realbench is a good system-wide stability package but cannot successfully terminate "intact" in SLI with recent NV drivers.


----------



## Shawnb99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> And it's just better in general. Dual looping as above, not really worth it IMO.


No real benefit to dual loops ethier.
Just more work and effort


----------



## cyenz

Does anyone know how to edit fan curve in bios? I´ve ordered a Hybrid from evga and since the temps are very low compared to stock im guessing that the fan wil spin at low rpm and the vrm will get toasty. i Know i can set a fan curve but would love to make that definitive in case i forget to enable in afterburner.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

It has begun...

Newegg.ca just knocked the Titan X down from $1299 to $1049 CAD!

I just checked newegg.com and it's the same price, but in USD, making .ca by far the lowest price anywhere. That's somewhere around $800 USD. Great deal for Canadians.


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Idk what it was that I was doing wrong, but I was successfully able to flash to the tuned down cyclops BIOS by Gabrielzm (in the OP). Thanks for all the help guys.
> 
> Now, this BIOS is giving me temps of 80c at 1430MHz core @1.230v within just one run of Valley. So if someone here could please recommend a BIOS for two stock-cooled Titan Xs in SLi, that would be really helpful.
> 
> Thank you.


I'd be very careful flashing more voltage than stock with TXs in SLI .... 80C is definitely hot.


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BossJ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Idk what it was that I was doing wrong, but I was successfully able to flash to the tuned down cyclops BIOS by Gabrielzm (in the OP). Thanks for all the help guys.
> 
> Now, this BIOS is giving me temps of 80c at 1430MHz core @1.230v within just one run of Valley. So if someone here could please recommend a BIOS for two stock-cooled Titan Xs in SLi, that would be really helpful.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be very careful flashing more voltage than stock with TXs in SLI .... 80C is definitely hot.
Click to expand...

I too am using the tuned down cyclops with the more aggressive fan profile. Love the fan profile, but for some reason it doesn't boost for me. With a solid 1.23v I can game at 1490-1500mhz, but it requires me to adjust the clocks in precisionX. Anybody have any ideas about why it wouldn't boost? It says in the description (and in precision X) that boost clocks should be at 1430mhz, instead it's at 1230 or 1240, I can't remember.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Cozmo85

Cyclops worked weird for me, it would boost up real high then drop way way down.


----------



## Mountainlifter

Hey guys, need some info and tips. I have non-SC titan x with reference cooler from evga.

Just moved from stock bios to Sc-modded bios (in the OP) with the 425W power ceiling.

I'm at 1454Mhz boost, 3.9Ghz mem @ 1.218V (upped from 1.162V). Max temp is 77C on load.

Power and temp targets maxed in afterburner.

Here's are my problems.

NO matter what how much I increase the voltage in afterburner I can't go beyond 1.218V. It stays there on load though the AB slider allows me to go up to 1.274V. When starting up a game, however, the clock and voltage momentarily go up to a higher value but drop down and remain steady at stated values.
I tried the maxair 2 bios but it just shoots to 1.274V always and all my benches crash to desktop in just a while with the error balloon on the taskbar. I'd like some help to find out why that happens because the description in the OP says "Max voltage under load: 1.2563v".


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> I too am using the tuned down cyclops with the more aggressive fan profile. Love the fan profile, but for some reason it doesn't boost for me. With a solid 1.23v I can game at 1490-1500mhz, but it requires me to adjust the clocks in precisionX. Anybody have any ideas about why it wouldn't boost? It says in the description (and in precision X) that boost clocks should be at 1430mhz, instead it's at 1230 or 1240, I can't remember.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


Same for me. Just flashed to cyclops3 bios. Have to set the clocks manually. It's as if boost is disabled. However, the power states work and the cards downlclock when idle, so I'm ok with this.

Also, seems like one of my cards won't go above 1485mhz, no matter what. Was hoping for 1500mhz on all 3 cards.


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *upload420*
> 
> I didn't realize that you could raise the overvolt slider with custom bios. I didn't think that worked. I know when i used the "tuned down cyclops bios" by Gabrielzm the overvolt slider didn't raise my voltage. Even maxed out it still only hit 1.23 volts. I figured that the voltage slider was locked in some bios. I didn't want to raise the voltage on any of the other bios because all others were to high a voltage with me being on the reference cooler. Also stock bios only goes up to 1.23, so 1.245 is a decent increase from that. I did not however realize that the sc425 is at stock voltage, you say. So the sc425 bios starts off at stock voltage but can be increased up to 1.237 via overvolt slider?
> 
> I actually kind of think i might of figured that whole thing out though. Tell me if i am correct but the power target has an effect on the voltage. That is why the sc425 with its increased power target can hit a voltage of 1.237. Well if i am understanding that correct i might give that bios a try tonight as well.


On certain BIOSes you can't move the voltage slider - or the thing will crash when you do. Those are generally BIOSes with higher voltage set by default (say 1.256/1.261/1.274). The issue there is that the card - to my knowledge - is hardware limited to 1.274 (though other users here will tell you more about that







). The SC425 is basically a stock SC (EVGA SuperClocked) BIOS with raised power limit. The reason for that is (and this also ties to your second point) that the stock Titan X can easily climb up to 1.237V and would stay there if not for two reasons: A) the temps - if you go over 65C the card will throttle down and B) you don't have enough power allowed to go into the card even with power slider at 110% (giving you effective 275W). Now for some - generally higher ASIC cards B might not be such an issue as those cards generally use less volts & power for same OC, but generally speaking you will run into the power limit anyway if you OC high enough. This is where the SC425 comes in - its a stock SC BIOS as mentioned but it raises the power limit so that the card will have enough power (350W on 100% instead of stock 250W and max 425W @ 121% instead of 275W @ 110% on stock -> hence the name SC425







) so it won't throttle down. And lastly yes - the more you increase your voltage and OC the card higher - the more power (i.e W) it will use.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *upload420*
> 
> I had a question related to this topic. I was going to buy me an ek water block for my titan x. I plan to just throw it in on my loop that is on my cpu. Now do i need to get a second pump or will the one do the trick? Also i have a 420mm rad i know it would be ideal to get a second but would that hold me over for a while? I am just trying to get this thing under a good block that cools pcb, memory, vrm, and core. I am very cautious about upping my voltage until i know those things are being cooled well. From what i hear i might want to invest into a heat sensor gun.
> 
> Also what voltage does the 425W TDP EVGA SC GM200 BIOS (GM200SC-425.ROM) run at?


Its stock so you will run at stock voltages - whatever those are and will be able to go up to 1.237 with slider all the way maxed to +112mV.


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> Hey guys, need some info and tips. I have non-SC titan x with reference cooler from evga.
> 
> Just moved from stock bios to Sc-modded bios (in the OP) with the 425W power ceiling.
> 
> I'm at 1454Mhz boost, 3.9Ghz mem @ 1.218V (upped from 1.162V). Max temp is 77C on load.
> 
> Power and temp targets maxed in afterburner.
> 
> Here's are my problems.
> 
> NO matter what how much I increase the voltage in afterburner I can't go beyond 1.218V. It stays there on load though the AB slider allows me to go up to 1.274V. When starting up a game, however, the clock and voltage momentarily go up to a higher value but drop down and remain steady at stated values.
> I tried the maxair 2 bios but it just shoots to 1.274V always and all my benches crash to desktop in just a while with the error balloon on the taskbar. I'd like some help to find out why that happens because the description in the OP says "Max voltage under load: 1.2563v".


Your heat is the issue. It throttles after 65C.

Maxair is crashing because you most likely still have the same AB settings for the cards when that BIOS is activated right?

I personally would not run maxair if you are hitting 77C under load. UNLESS you only have your fan turned up to 50%....


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BossJ*
> 
> Your heat is the issue. It throttles after 65C.
> 
> Maxair is crashing because you most likely still have the same AB settings for the cards when that BIOS is activated right?
> 
> I personally would not run maxair if you are hitting 77C under load. UNLESS you only have your fan turned up to 50%....


Thanks for replying.


Whoa! throttles at 65C? We don't have control over this? What is the point of the temp target then?
when I was using maxair2, I didn't bump up anything +0 core, +0mem, +0V. Only the aggressive fan profile was kept the same, temp target maxed, power target was at 110% if I remember correclty.


----------



## Klunt Bumskrint

HYBRID Water Cooler (All in One) for GTX TITAN X is now listed on the EVGA EU store with email notification for you that are interested.


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> Thanks for replying.
> 
> 
> Whoa! throttles at 65C? We don't have control over this? What is the point of the temp target then?
> when I was using maxair2, I didn't bump up anything +0 core, +0mem, +0V. Only the aggressive fan profile was kept the same.


Yeah - Not sure about the temp target anymore... and... Hmm about the maxair2. This may be a question for JPMBOY or someone else. I'd reinstall AB. It shouldn't jump to 1.274v without anything touched.

the thing is with the modded bios is they don't throttle. so if you're already hitting 77 with 1.21... going to 1.255v is going to give your cards quite a lot of heat.


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> Thanks for replying.
> 
> 
> Whoa! throttles at 65C? We don't have control over this? What is the point of the temp target then?
> when I was using maxair2, I didn't bump up anything +0 core, +0mem, +0V. Only the aggressive fan profile was kept the same, temp and power targets maxed however.


Yes. 65C - at which you will get two "bumps" down - each is worth about 14MHz on core and few mV


----------



## lowgun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> It has begun...
> 
> Newegg.ca just knocked the Titan X down from $1299 to $1049 CAD!
> 
> I just checked newegg.com and it's the same price, but in USD, making .ca by far the lowest price anywhere. That's somewhere around $800 USD. Great deal for Canadians.


I'm still seeing them for $1249+ on newegg.ca. I can have one of my Canadian buddies grab me one, but right now it's the same price as US. Did they change it back?


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowgun*
> 
> I'm still seeing them for $1249+ on newegg.ca. I can have one of my Canadian buddies grab me one, but right now it's the same price as US. Did they change it back?


Well that sucks, I thought it actually made sense to lower the price a bit. Double checked and they're back up - one I had in my cart is increased as well. The prices were on par with .com, but in CAD, so I'd assume it was a glitch... Maybe that's an upcoming price cut that was applied too soon.

I'd have screen capped my cart if I didn't think it was simply a price drop.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> I too am using the tuned down cyclops with the more aggressive fan profile. Love the fan profile, but for some reason it doesn't boost for me. With a solid 1.23v I can game at 1490-1500mhz, but it requires me to adjust the clocks in precisionX. Anybody have any ideas about why it wouldn't boost? It says in the description (and in precision X) that boost clocks should be at 1430mhz, instead it's at 1230 or 1240, I can't remember.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Same for me. Just flashed to cyclops3 bios. Have to set the clocks manually. It's as if boost is disabled. However, the power states work and the cards downlclock when idle, so I'm ok with this.
> 
> Also, seems like one of my cards won't go above 1485mhz, no matter what. Was hoping for 1500mhz on all 3 cards.


You guys had PX or AB previously installed before flashing with this BIOS? Clean instal of drivers? After a bios flash just remove and clean the system from PX and AB as well as drivers. You can latter, after a clean install of drivers re-install either Px or AB. It should not behave like that and the two possibilities that occur to me is that a clean install of drivers and PX or AB was not done after the flashing.


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> I too am using the tuned down cyclops with the more aggressive fan profile. Love the fan profile, but for some reason it doesn't boost for me. With a solid 1.23v I can game at 1490-1500mhz, but it requires me to adjust the clocks in precisionX. Anybody have any ideas about why it wouldn't boost? It says in the description (and in precision X) that boost clocks should be at 1430mhz, instead it's at 1230 or 1240, I can't remember.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Same for me. Just flashed to cyclops3 bios. Have to set the clocks manually. It's as if boost is disabled. However, the power states work and the cards downlclock when idle, so I'm ok with this.
> 
> Also, seems like one of my cards won't go above 1485mhz, no matter what. Was hoping for 1500mhz on all 3 cards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys had PX or AB previously installed before flashing with this BIOS? Clean instal of drivers? After a bios flash just remove and clean the system from PX and AB as well as drivers. You can latter, after a clean install of drivers re-install either Px or AB. It should not behave like that and the two possibilities that occur to me is that a clean install of drivers and PX or AB was not done after the flashing.
Click to expand...

I haven't tried reinstalling precision X, I didn't think it would affect if the card boosted or not, especially if you hit "default", but I'll give it shot.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## deadwidesmile

I hear you guys on the dual loop. I'm looking at my Amazon cart and ppcs cart. Gnarly! Another $700 lol. Maybe just the case, radiators asics a different pump (D5 opposed to DCP 4.0). I'm thinking the radiator space is my biggest issue at the moment. 360 + 240 was adequate for i7 + 1 TX. Threw the second one in there and wow the processor climbed to 20c practically. The TX's don't really get above 50-53c under Witcher 3 for 2+ hours.


----------



## ectomorph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klunt Bumskrint*
> 
> HYBRID Water Cooler (All in One) for GTX TITAN X is now listed on the EVGA EU store with email notification for you that are interested.


It was in stock for a few minutes, managed to snag two.


----------



## Klunt Bumskrint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ectomorph*
> 
> It was in stock for a few minutes, managed to snag two.


Dammit, and they say PC gaming is dying!


----------



## Manac0r

Gutted I missed the AIO for Titan X .. time to obsessively refresh the EVGA store every few hours... *sigh*

E: Anyone in UK know where I can order some copper heatsinks for the VRM?? Might as well get them while I'm waiting...


----------



## unreality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manac0r*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gutted I missed the AIO for Titan X .. time to obsessively refresh the EVGA store every few hours... *sigh*
> 
> E: Anyone in UK know where I can order some copper heatsinks for the VRM?? Might as well get them while I'm waiting...


Check this Link

People with the Maxair2 Bios:
Do you guys get 1.2740 Voltage after boot too? Once i open nvidia inspector Boost resets to 1202 and voltage to 1.261. I find 1.274 a bit too much even for full water cards. May need to change the Bios again since i dont wanna fiddle with manual overclocking everytime.


----------



## mistax

1489 core/2000 memory, is the max my hybrid 980 can do .


----------



## Leyaena

Would now be a good time to make a move on a second Titan X for SLI?
I know I've got the itch, and I can afford it too, but I figured I'd get a few more angles on it before making the move.


----------



## Klunt Bumskrint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> Would now be a good time to make a move on a second Titan X for SLI?
> I know I've got the itch, and I can afford it too, but I figured I'd get a few more angles on it before making the move.


Definitely, 2 is lovely!


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> Would now be a good time to make a move on a second Titan X for SLI?
> I know I've got the itch, and I can afford it too, but I figured I'd get a few more angles on it before making the move.


You may be able to pick one up on Ebay for cheaper - for those that are having buyers remorse and going to a 980Ti


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BossJ*
> 
> You may be able to pick one up on Ebay for cheaper - for those that are having buyers remorse and going to a 980Ti


Screw ebay, go to the sale section here and get one. Someone has one up for $900 right now. Sure you are gonna pay 50 bucks more probably than you would on E-bay, but you know the card was used by someone who knows what they are doing and will have a much more likely chance of being well cared for.


----------



## Leyaena

I did look at the $900 one, but since I'm over in Europe, once you factor in shipping and import taxes, it's actually cheaper to buy new locally.


----------



## deadwidesmile

I'd just buy locally, honestly. It'll save you shipping cost and you get a for sure warranty without any hassles.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manac0r*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gutted I missed the AIO for Titan X .. time to obsessively refresh the EVGA store every few hours... *sigh*
> 
> E: Anyone in UK know where I can order some copper heatsinks for the VRM?? Might as well get them while I'm waiting...


You can pre-order the AIO cards from OCUK now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> I did look at the $900 one, but since I'm over in Europe, once you factor in shipping and import taxes, it's actually cheaper to buy new locally.


Plus OCUK also has Titan X's on sale this week Eg. Zotac, OCUK & Palit cards for £800!!!

https://www.overclockers.co.uk/productlist.php?groupid=701&catid=1914&subid=1576

Grab the beasts while their


----------



## Zektor

I have two Titan X's in sli, and one of my cards seems to be really power hungry. (Cards are ASIC 70.6% & 61.6% if that helps) Would I be able to flash the card with the lower ASIC with a higher voltage bios? Let's say card 1 with "TitanX-1.281V.zip", and card 2 (ASIC 61.6%) with "TitanX-1.312V.zip".
Or is it recommended to have both cards using the same bios?

Note: I have a full custom water cooling loop. So temps should be good.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> Cyclops worked weird for me, it would boost up real high then drop way way down.


describe the setup and what were the conditions (gfame? bench?) when the card throttled after "boosting"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Same for me. Just flashed to cyclops3 bios. Have to set the clocks manually. It's as if boost is disabled. However, the power states work and the cards downlclock when idle, so I'm ok with this.
> 
> Also, seems like one of my cards won't go above 1485mhz, no matter what. Was hoping for 1500mhz on all 3 cards.


Boost is enabled, the clock table tops out at 1304MHz ... on cyclops3 +338 in AB is 1451MHz. +429 is 1542:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zektor*
> 
> I have two Titan X's in sli, and one of my cards seems to be really power hungry. (Cards are ASIC 70.6% & 61.6% if that helps) Would I be able to flash the card with the lower ASIC with a higher voltage bios? Let's say card 1 with "TitanX-1.281V.zip", and card 2 (ASIC 61.6%) with "TitanX-1.312V.zip".
> Or is it recommended to have both cards using the same bios?
> 
> Note: I have a full custom water cooling loop. So temps should be good.


you do not have to run the same voltage or clocks on the cards for most uses (like gaming). But probably best to run the same bios on each. My 2 cards are 64 and 74%. I run 'em both at 1.274V (load) and have been since like 2 days after launch. Still workin fine.


----------



## Cozmo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> describe the setup and what were the conditions (gfame? bench?) when the card throttled after "boosting"
> Boost is enabled, the clock table tops out at 1304MHz ... on cyclops3 +338 in AB is 1451MHz. +429 is 1542:


Its a titan x, Asus vii gene.

Was running like +110 on core which boosts me to around 1450. Running heaven benchmark. Would boost to the speed i wanted and then drop down into the 1300s and stay there. Ill try to recreate it again. Temp wasn't an issue, running evga aio cooler. Maybe 60c.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> Its a titan x, Asus vii gene.
> 
> Was running like +110 on core which boosts me to around 1450. Running heaven benchmark. Would boost to the speed i wanted and then drop down into the 1300s and stay there. Ill try to recreate it again. Temp wasn't an issue, running evga aio cooler. Maybe 60c.


the card will do a clock stepdown at 65C, so you may be experiencing that. I've never had it occur (except for in itial air testing). EK block on and max temp is =< 40C


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> Was running like +110 on core which boosts me to around 1450. Running heaven benchmark. Would boost to the speed i wanted and then drop down into the 1300s and stay there. Ill try to recreate it again. Temp wasn't an issue, running evga aio cooler. Maybe 60c.


Just an FYI, these are the settings I need to get a boost clock of 1450 in game (stock BIOS). It occasionally will throttle down to ~1420 MHz if the power limit is getting run over, so average clock winds up a bit less than 1450 but it stays there most of the time:


----------



## deadwidesmile

That's pretty much what I was running exactly on stock BIOS.

What's your ASIC's?


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> What's your ASIC's?


72.5% and 77%


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the card will do a clock stepdown at 65C, so you may be experiencing that. I've never had it occur (except for in itial air testing). EK block on and max temp is =< 40C


clock it higher so that it will throttle at desired frequency

/logic


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> 72.5% and 77%


Lol sheeeets. Yours are almost exactly 10 points higher than both of mine. I max out at 1540 but, not incredibly stable thru valley. Just firestrike. Which I find weird.


----------



## G227

See what I don't understand is how people at Nvidia talking to media can seem to grasp the whole performance portion of GPU's so poorly. Just look at this guy recently at PcPerspective (the one on the left): 




In the first 5 minutes he:

- overclocked the 980ti without moving the power slider whilst adding 87mV and cranking the the clocks up effectively bottlenecking himself
- Said that the blower fan is perfect for this 250W card and is effectively silent








- Said that boost clock is there for those times when games are not that demanding but won't be there all the time misunderstanding or misrepresenting why the card throttles

The only point I can partially agree with is the silence of the cooler and that is only granted your day job is fixing jet engines or you never touch overclocking and you are ok running the card at 80C and above.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> clock it higher so that it will throttle at desired frequency
> 
> /logic


wut?


----------



## BrushyBill

Does anyone here play Arma 3?

I ask because I've found that I can't run the game with any Overclocks it seems. The game hardlocks and has even blue-screened my PC. This only happens when my GPU is OC'd, even if it's only OC'd to 1400mhz with 1.238v Which is crazy considering I can run 1550mhz in any and every other game I have at 1.238v . I'm on the GM200SC425 bios. So I'm curious if anyone else who plays this game is experiencing the same issues?

DayZ standalone, which is close to this game, internally speaking, runs just fine with any stable OC I throw at it. SoM, GTAV, Elite Dangerous, Star Citizen. They all run fine for me. Anyways, GPU OC isn't a big deal in Arma 3 since the game is so CPU dependent, but it is strange.


----------



## seross69

What is the best driver to use as I am having to reload so I want to make sure I just load the right driver??


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Sort of off topic, but, I'm really on the fence about upgrading my system loop.
> 
> Currently I run a EK DCP 4.0 Pump and reservoir combo in a single loop with a i7 4790k and SLI TX's. I don't normally top 50c in most benchmarks given the ambient in my house is fairly low. Recently I've started monitoring my temperatures a bit closer and realized my processor @ 4.9ghz is reaching 62c. While my radiator space is limited given I'm stuffing a Phantom 820 full of all the radiators I can fit, I've realized my EK DCP 4.0 only has like 800 lphl. I'm already looking to move to a Corsair 900D (cost/radiator support over CaseLab's), and have a spare 480mm radiator and 360mm radiators kicking around, should I keep the DCP 4.0 as a single loop or separate into two and pick up x2 D5s?
> 
> Goal here is to never reach 55c on any component. Thoughts?


Assuming you're pushing ~1.325v+ for 4.9?

There is nothing you can do to lower temps on water.. even if you had 6x 360, it will still go up to 90 if you push 1.4 through it. You would need subzero to really decrease temps. You might be able to get a couple degrees out of more rad space, but its not going to be worth the money imo.

I'm in the same boat kinda.. 4790k @ 4.8 1.275, benches 5ghz ~1.385 (1.4 loaded). I have a ut60 360 and xt45 240. Think I am going to go x99 and 5960x.. not sure if I'll need more rad space. I have a corsair 540 so its full. I can't see spending ~600 for a caselab too. I'm also considering building a chiller/chillbox... what to do what to do.

For the money I really dig the Thermaltake x9. @hambone07si has one.. insane amount of rad space for the money. Caselab s8 mobo layout too. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133275


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> Assuming you're pushing ~1.325v+ for 4.9?
> 
> There is nothing you can do to lower temps on water.. even if you had 6x 360, it will still go up to 90 if you push 1.4 through it. You would need subzero to really decrease temps. You might be able to get a couple degrees out of more rad space, but its not going to be worth the money imo.
> 
> I'm in the same boat kinda.. 4790k @ 4.8 1.275, benches 5ghz ~1.385 (1.4 loaded). I have a ut60 360 and xt45 240. Think I am going to go x99 and 5960x.. not sure if I'll need more rad space. I have a corsair 540 so its full. I can't see spending ~600 for a caselab too. I'm also considering building a chiller/chillbox... what to do what to do.
> 
> For the money I really dig the Thermaltake x9. @hambone07si has one.. insane amount of rad space for the money. Caselab s8 mobo layout too. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133275


I'm actually only at 1.285 for 4.9ghz. I do 4.8 @ 1.26 and haven't had a bluescreen yet. Granted,if I drop it to 1.255 I'm almost instant BSOD'd on anything CPU intensive (opening chrome? lol)

It's a good chip for sure and don't like pushing into the 1.3vcore range.

I think a 480mm + 480mm + 240mm would drastically improve my tamperatures. @ 4.9/1.285 I'm really, really warm. In the range of 65c-70c at times. This is on Firestrike Ultra CPU portion or Intel Extreme Tuning's bench with 15 minute run time.

I'll take a look at those cases for sure.


----------



## seross69

No recommendation of best driver? I had to reinstall everything and want to know what you experts think is best??


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> No recommendation of best driver? I had to reinstall everything and want to know what you experts think is best??


I use the latest from geforce.com, only the driver and physx is installed, nothing else.


----------



## TremF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> Does anyone here play Arma 3?
> 
> I ask because I've found that I can't run the game with any Overclocks it seems. The game hardlocks and has even blue-screened my PC. This only happens when my GPU is OC'd, even if it's only OC'd to 1400mhz with 1.238v Which is crazy considering I can run 1550mhz in any and every other game I have at 1.238v . I'm on the GM200SC425 bios. So I'm curious if anyone else who plays this game is experiencing the same issues?
> 
> DayZ standalone, which is close to this game, internally speaking, runs just fine with any stable OC I throw at it. SoM, GTAV, Elite Dangerous, Star Citizen. They all run fine for me. Anyways, GPU OC isn't a big deal in Arma 3 since the game is so CPU dependent, but it is strange.


I have Arma 3 and although I have played it since getting the TX I'm not sure if I have played it since overclocking. I run at just around 1400 / 8000.

I too would be interested to find this out as I have had many an hour of fun in Arma 3 so I'll try and remember to give it a try later but I have a busy day today and surgery tomorrow so if I don't get around to it please forgive me.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TremF*
> 
> I have Arma 3 and although I have played it since getting the TX I'm not sure if I have played it since overclocking. I run at just around 1400 / 8000.
> 
> I too would be interested to find this out as I have had many an hour of fun in Arma 3 so I'll try and remember to give it a try later but I have a busy day today and surgery tomorrow so if I don't get around to it please forgive me.


All good. Thanks in advance for looking into it, when you get the chance.


----------



## ahnafakeef

I tried flashing the EVGA HC-425 BIOS and by the looks of it have successfully pulled it off (since GPU-Z says EVGA is the subvendor and the power limit slider has a maximum limit of 121).

With the settings below, Witcher ran stable at 1405-1418MHz core clock.



But the max temp I hit was 76c after about an hour of gaming. Should I be concerned?

Also, if there is anything I can do to lower temps, please do let me know. I don't intend on pushing my cards any further, overclock-wise.

Thanks.


----------



## intrigger

Hi I am installing a Titan X into a Falcon Northwest Tiki (small Mini-ITX chassis), so anything to help improve thermals is ofcourse welcome.

so I bought the EVGA Titan X backplate, and have some Fujipoly 17w/mk 1mm and 0.5mm pads.

My question is:

- Is it worth removing the cooler, and re-installing with fujipoly Xtreme Pads and MX-4 for the GPU die?
- What is the best method (temps) for application of the MX-4 onto the die? EK recommends an X+ (i.e. horizontal,vertical and diagnol lines of paste) which seems quite excessive... Has anybody tested the best application for best temps?

Many thanks in advance for your thoughts...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I tried flashing the EVGA HC-425 BIOS and by the looks of it have successfully pulled it off (since GPU-Z says EVGA is the subvendor and the power limit slider has a maximum limit of 121).
> 
> With the settings below, Witcher ran stable at 1405-1418MHz core clock.
> 
> 
> 
> But the max temp I hit was 76c after about an hour of gaming. Should I be concerned?
> 
> Also, if there is anything I can do to lower temps, please do let me know. I don't intend on pushing my cards any further, overclock-wise.
> 
> Thanks.


if you recorded a max T of 76C you're probably good to go. Only way to lower temps with air cooled cards in SLI is to get a ship-load of cool air to and thru them... use an aggressive fan curve (like 90% at 70C), a core temp of 76c sustained means the memory and vrms were probably 30C hotter than the core.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intrigger*
> 
> Hi I am installing a Titan X into a Falcon Northwest Tiki (small Mini-ITX chassis), so anything to help improve thermals is ofcourse welcome.
> 
> so I bought the EVGA Titan X backplate, and have some Fujipoly 17w/mk 1mm and 0.5mm pads.
> 
> My question is:
> 
> - Is it worth removing the cooler, and re-installing with fujipoly Xtreme Pads and MX-4 for the GPU die?
> - What is the best method (temps) for application of the MX-4 onto the die? EK recommends an X+ (i.e. horizontal,vertical and diagnol lines of paste) which seems quite excessive... Has anybody tested the best application for best temps?
> 
> Many thanks in advance for your thoughts...


it can help some, a small pea-size "dollop" in the center of the die - then radially tighten the mounting screws for an even spread w/o any air pockets. the "X" works but the lines need to be pretty thin. Don't forget, the actual mount quality on the stock air cooler is pretty poor (just look at the heat sink surface and you'll know - not exactly flat and polished). so "X"-tra TIM is good. the 0.5 17kW pads are too thin for the stock air cooler memory.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if you recorded a max T of 76C you're probably good to go. Only way to lower temps with air cooled cards in SLI is to get a ship-load of cool air to and thru them... use an aggressive fan curve (like 90% at 70C), a core temp of 76c sustained means the memory and vrms were probably 30C hotter than the core.


Thank you for your feedback.

I currently have two AF120 fans blowing cool air into the case directly towards the cards and I also have my air conditioner pointed directly towards the two AF120 fans. I don't think I could do much more to provide the cards with more cold air. Although, if you have any advice in regards to how I can better my cooling/ventilation, I'm all ears.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thank you for your feedback.
> 
> I currently have two AF120 fans blowing cool air into the case directly towards the cards and I also have my air conditioner pointed directly towards the two AF120 fans. I don't think I could do much more to provide the cards with more cold air. Although, if you have any advice in regards to how I can better my cooling/ventilation, I'm all ears.


evga hybrid or acx cooler for titan x


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> evga hybrid or acx cooler for titan x


Custom loop


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Custom loop


2lazy


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> evga hybrid or acx cooler for titan x


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Custom loop


Thanks for the suggestions guys, but I'm sticking to the stock coolers for now.

I am more inclined to make the most of my air cooled setup and thus was inquiring to know if I can somehow increase the airflow in my case, especially so that I can feed my GPUs more air. So if you have any advice regarding that, please do let me know.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions guys, but I'm sticking to the stock coolers for now.
> 
> I am more inclined to make the most of my air cooled setup and thus was inquiring to know if I can somehow increase the airflow in my case, especially so that I can feed my GPUs more air. So if you have any advice regarding that, please do let me know.


higher rpm front fan


----------



## lowgun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions guys, but I'm sticking to the stock coolers for now.
> 
> I am more inclined to make the most of my air cooled setup and thus was inquiring to know if I can somehow increase the airflow in my case, especially so that I can feed my GPUs more air. So if you have any advice regarding that, please do let me know.


I used to have one of my older builds in a 600t. I suggest getting a BitFenix Spectre Pro 200mm Fan for the front: http://amzn.com/B0067LYYI0
Still really quiet and pushes quite a bit of air. There are various colors options and lighted versions available as well.


----------



## seross69

Help!!!!

what is the name of the nvidia panel like afterburner and precision x?? I had it and was using it before and like it but had to change hard drives and now can not find it!! can some one tell me what it is??


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Help!!!!
> 
> what is the name of the nvidia panel like afterburner and precision x?? I had it and was using it before and like it but had to change hard drives and now can not find it!! can some one tell me what it is??


*http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/nvidia-inspector-download.html*


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/nvidia-inspector-download.html*


thanks so much for this!!!


----------



## IOWA

I'm looking for a titanX in Europe, but prices are still around 1000eu; do you think that after Fury arrival this situation will change??


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> I'm looking for a titanX in Europe, but prices are still around 1000eu; do you think that after Fury arrival this situation will change??


just pay someone here to send a titan x marked as gift to you


----------



## max883

Using modified EVGA SC BIOS from page 1

Power target set to 100
Core clock: +200 = 1500.Mhz boost
mem set to +500

Fann sett to 70% only when gaming. in Crysis 3 4K all ultra 4x smaa. Max temp= 72c


----------



## cyenz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *max883*
> 
> Using modified EVGA SC BIOS from page 1
> 
> Power target set to 100
> Core clock: +200 = 1500.Mhz boost
> mem set to 0
> 
> Fann sett to 70% only when gaming


Must be toasty in the summer


----------



## IOWA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> just pay someone here to send a titan x marked as gift to you


TitanX in US costs as much as in EU (with US vat), my question was more centered to Fury power and Nvidia prices!


----------



## TK421

You got balls putting a titan with stock cooler on a case as small as that...

@iowa

well, if nvidia feels that the fury is faster than the titan x, most likely price cuts will be introduced to give more incentive to get a titan compared to fury


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thank you for your feedback.
> 
> I currently have two AF120 fans blowing cool air into the case directly towards the cards and I also have my air conditioner pointed directly towards the two AF120 fans. I don't think I could do much more to provide the cards with more cold air. Although, if you have any advice in regards to how I can better my cooling/ventilation, I'm all ears.


yeah - without changing the cooler, options are limited... more fans, specifically ones with higher static pressure (cougar etc) vs high rpm fans spec'd at a high flow ( only because they spec'd them with no backpressure).


----------



## mistax

for anyone who brought the Hybrid Titan X, what has your max OC been?


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *max883*
> 
> Using modified EVGA SC BIOS from page 1
> 
> Power target set to 100
> Core clock: +200 = 1500.Mhz boost
> mem set to +500
> 
> Fann sett to 70% only when gaming. in Crysis 3 4K all ultra 4x smaa. Max temp= 72c


should of bough a Xbox one lol looks like one
why would you do that to your T-X


----------



## max883

Xbox One Titan X Edition


----------



## Silent Scone

Silverstone riser cards are a god send








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> should of bough a Xbox one lol looks like one
> why would you do that to your T-X


Do what? Put awesome GPU horse power in a living room HTPC?

Because this is overclock.net.


----------



## Cozmo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> You got balls putting a titan with stock cooler on a case as small as that...
> 
> @iowa
> 
> well, if nvidia feels that the fury is faster than the titan x, most likely price cuts will be introduced to give more incentive to get a titan compared to fury


Stock coolers are actually great for cases like that, because they are ejecting most of the hot air out of the case rather than blowing it around inside.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> higher rpm front fan


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowgun*
> 
> I used to have one of my older builds in a 600t. I suggest getting a BitFenix Spectre Pro 200mm Fan for the front: http://amzn.com/B0067LYYI0
> Still really quiet and pushes quite a bit of air. There are various colors options and lighted versions available as well.


Thanks a lot for suggesting the Spectre Pro. I came across this solution a long time ago. Wonder why I never got around to implementing it. Probably because I couldn't unmount the stock fan in the front. I'll have to look into if it can be done.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - without changing the cooler, options are limited... more fans, specifically ones with higher static pressure (cougar etc) vs high rpm fans spec'd at a high flow ( only because they spec'd them with no backpressure).


Aren't static pressure fans recommended for coolers and radiators? That's what I was told when I was asking around in the forums looking to revamp my cooling.

Anyway, TW3 just crashed on me after ~2 hours of playing. Guess I have to dial down the overclock. I plan on going back to stock clocks for memory, since I am intent on keeping the 1400MHz core clock. I just hope that that does the trick.

Also, since I saw mention of it here again, what exactly does Nvidia Inspector do? I've never used it and it would really help if someone could point out what more it can achieve over MSI AB and/or the default NVCP.

Thanks for all the help everyone. Much appreciated.


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Aren't static pressure fans recommended for coolers and radiators? That's what I was told when I was asking around in the forums looking to revamp my cooling.
> 
> Anyway, TW3 just crashed on me after ~2 hours of playing. Guess I have to dial down the overclock. I plan on going back to stock clocks for memory, since I am intent on keeping the 1400MHz core clock. I just hope that that does the trick.
> 
> Also, since I saw mention of it here again, what exactly does Nvidia Inspector do? I've never used it and it would really help if someone could point out what more it can achieve over MSI AB and/or the default NVCP.
> 
> Thanks for all the help everyone. Much appreciated.


Most people use it to change nvidia settings, sli profiles, that you can't change in the nvidia control panel.

http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=405963369

You can't set clock speeds, PT, overclock in nvidia control panel. You can with inspector, but most people prefer AB or PX.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> Most people use it to change nvidia settings, sli profiles, that you can't change in the nvidia control panel.
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=405963369
> 
> You can't set clock speeds, PT, overclock in nvidia control panel.


Yes you can set clocking with the insoector, can set everything just go to over clocking tab


----------



## deadwidesmile

Dudes, I am digging that Thermaltake Core X9! What a little monster box.

@seross69 I think he was referring to Nvidia Control Panel, not Inspector.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thanks a lot for suggesting the Spectre Pro. I came across this solution a long time ago. Wonder why I never got around to implementing it. Probably because I couldn't unmount the stock fan in the front. I'll have to look into if it can be done.
> *Aren't static pressure fans recommended for coolers and radiators?* That's what I was told when I was asking around in the forums looking to revamp my cooling.
> 
> Anyway, TW3 just crashed on me after ~2 hours of playing. Guess I have to dial down the overclock. I plan on going back to stock clocks for memory, since I am intent on keeping the 1400MHz core clock. I just hope that that does the trick.
> Also, since I saw mention of it here again, *what exactly does Nvidia Inspector do*? I've never used it and it would really help if someone could point out what more it can achieve over MSI AB and/or the default NVCP.
> Thanks for all the help everyone. Much appreciated.


yes, and they are also good for when pushing air against other input fans in the same box.








A lot depends on how the "clean" the directional flow is in the case.

NVI is another OC tool.. also has driver tweaks per game.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Dudes, I am digging that Thermaltake Core X9! What a little monster box.
> 
> @seross69 I think he was referring to Nvidia Control Panel, not Inspector.


I will not buy any product from TT. They are a cheap company blatantly stealing other companies designs:

http://www.maximumpc.com/thermaltake-under-fire-for-copying-case-designs/

apparently the swiftech block is an agreement between the two parts but all fake/copies of Fractal Design and Caselabs cases are not. Plainly they are stealing.

you can also read more here to get a glimpse of how low TT is getting:


the same post is there on TT facebook from computex.


----------



## TremF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> All good. Thanks in advance for looking into it, when you get the chance.


I've just tested Arma 3 with my O/C TX and it played fine for me. I loaded up an Altis Wasteland server and flew, drove, ran and shot about with no problems.

I hope you suss your issue soon.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Ouch, that was a damning article. I would completely buy a Caselabs if not for the price point. There's a lot I can seemingly justify when it comes to the hobby of PC building/benching/gaming but, $400+ on a case is pushing it for even myself ($2350 in GPU lol). Even going the Mercury S5 case from Caselabs with the options I'd need (read: closest to Thermaltake Core X9) is $334 + shipping which in general I wouldn't blink at but in the event I wanted to expand into stacked cases? I'd be nearing the $1,000 bracket in just case. To give a comparison, I can buy 2 Thermaltake Core X9 + the 4 radiators for well under half of what the CL's would cost me.

Is this an excuse for Thermaltake? Absolutely not. After that article there's no way I would buy a single piece of water cooling gear (not that I would regardless) from them given how they've blatantly stolen some very proprietary looking hardware. As for cases in regards to profiteering off of someone else's design? 'Eh. That's a grey area for me.

There's only so many versions of a side mount box style case you can do before you're inevitably taking someone's idea to either the next level or just mimicking to varied degrees. Now calling them your own is the way of the salesman, and must be taken with a grain of salt. I completely understand CL's frustration at ThermalTake's stance on "MY BABIES HAVE ARRIVED!" style announcements. But... well, I can't even come up with a decent argument for TT's actions with cases, heh.

So, any other good cases that support at least 2 480mm radiators suggestions?









Good article. Thank you for posting @Gabrielzm


----------



## Shawnb99

After owning a Caselabs case I can never buy anything else ever again. So easy to work, such great workmanship. Sure it's expensive I'm theirs for life now. I've got a TH10A and a M8,well worth the cost
I'd also like to add I owned a Thermaltake case many years ago, was a overpriced peice of crap. Cheap design, cheap parts.

BTW What's the best driver to use atm?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Ouch, that was a damning article. I would completely buy a Caselabs if not for the price point. There's a lot I can seemingly justify when it comes to the hobby of PC building/benching/gaming but, $400+ on a case is pushing it for even myself ($2350 in GPU lol). Even going the Mercury S5 case from Caselabs with the options I'd need (read: closest to Thermaltake Core X9) is $334 + shipping which in general I wouldn't blink at but in the event I wanted to expand into stacked cases? I'd be nearing the $1,000 bracket in just case. To give a comparison, I can buy 2 Thermaltake Core X9 + the 4 radiators for well under half of what the CL's would cost me.
> 
> Is this an excuse for Thermaltake? Absolutely not. After that article there's no way I would buy a single piece of water cooling gear (not that I would regardless) from them given how they've blatantly stolen some very proprietary looking hardware. As for cases in regards to profiteering off of someone else's design? 'Eh. That's a grey area for me.
> 
> There's only so many versions of a side mount box style case you can do before you're inevitably taking someone's idea to either the next level or just mimicking to varied degrees. Now calling them your own is the way of the salesman, and must be taken with a grain of salt. I completely understand CL's frustration at ThermalTake's stance on "MY BABIES HAVE ARRIVED!" style announcements. But... well, I can't even come up with a decent argument for TT's actions with cases, heh.
> 
> So, any other good cases that support at least 2 480mm radiators suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good article. Thank you for posting @Gabrielzm


You might look at the Phanteeks entho primo. I had that before moving it to a caselabs sma8. Once you get a caselabs case there is no going back mate. I spend a lot of money on cases that in the end were not what I need/want in terms of mod possibility, space and quality so while I understand you point after having paid for a SMA8 I am quite happy even if cost me 3x an enthoo primo. That been said, if you are not ready to commit that kind of money in a case the Enthoo primo can pack quite a punch. I had it set up with a 420 mm rad top, 280 mm bottom and 2x 240 mm front and side. That is even more rad area that 2x 480 mm. The entho can handle 2x 480 too (top and bottom) but in the bottom you will loose the hd cages, might have to mod a bit and rad need to be under a certain width.

Just a tease of my SMA8 with the two tx's in it:



http://imgur.com/NCd1xG1


Yeah, most people don't known the history of TT recent fake/copies so decided to share with you.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> I will not buy any product from TT. They are a cheap company blatantly stealing other companies designs:
> 
> http://www.maximumpc.com/thermaltake-under-fire-for-copying-case-designs/
> 
> apparently the swiftech block is an agreement between the two parts but all fake/copies of Fractal Design and Caselabs cases are not. Plainly they are stealing.
> 
> you can also read more here to get a glimpse of how low TT is getting:
> 
> 
> the same post is there on TT facebook from computex.


Ah, so Swiftech actually partnered with them? I initially thought Swiftech was being ripped off as well, when I first read something about this the other day.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> Ah, so Swiftech actually partnered with them? I initially thought Swiftech was being ripped off as well, when I first read something about this the other day.


That was the rumor I heard from another user that review stuff for most companies. But I have not solid proof from Swiftech officially saying that. But mind you, it is the only one that potentially is not a copy. All the rest...EK, caselabs, Fractal and so on...

http://www.xtremerigs.net/2015/06/03/thermaltake-sinks-to-a-whole-new-level-at-computex-2015/

to me the most idiotic of all is the ek 45 and 90 degrees...It is just stupid...


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TremF*
> 
> I've just tested Arma 3 with my O/C TX and it played fine for me. I loaded up an Altis Wasteland server and flew, drove, ran and shot about with no problems.
> 
> I hope you suss your issue soon.


I guess I need to do more testing. It may be corrupt file issues. Going to reinstall on Steam. Thanks man!


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> That was the rumor I heard from another user that review stuff for most companies. But I have not solid proof from Swiftech officially saying that. But mind you, it is the only one that potentially is not a copy. All the rest...EK, caselabs, Fractal and so on...


Oh yeah, I know I read an article on this a few days ago. Bad business for sure. I'm a huge Swiftech fan, so I hope they aren't being ripped off as well. But then again, I wouldn't like to see them partnering with a company doing such shady things, either. If it is a Swiftech Ripoff, I guess they will be headed back to Court. Maybe the experience they gained last time they were there will help them out here.


----------



## seross69

Well I am pretty pleased with my Titan under water I can run 24/7 at 1528 and memory at 8000.. and card is 35C!!



Now if I could just get someone to by my OG Titan with Ek Block and some of the other items i have in the classifieds then I could get my second one!!


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Dudes, I am digging that Thermaltake Core X9! What a little monster box.
> 
> @seross69 I think he was referring to Nvidia Control Panel, not Inspector.


Its a beautiful box


----------



## Heratic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> Does anyone here play Arma 3?
> 
> I ask because I've found that I can't run the game with any Overclocks it seems. The game hardlocks and has even blue-screened my PC. This only happens when my GPU is OC'd, even if it's only OC'd to 1400mhz with 1.238v Which is crazy considering I can run 1550mhz in any and every other game I have at 1.238v . I'm on the GM200SC425 bios. So I'm curious if anyone else who plays this game is experiencing the same issues?
> 
> DayZ standalone, which is close to this game, internally speaking, runs just fine with any stable OC I throw at it. SoM, GTAV, Elite Dangerous, Star Citizen. They all run fine for me. Anyways, GPU OC isn't a big deal in Arma 3 since the game is so CPU dependent, but it is strange.


Yeah i play a fare bit of arma 3. Np playing with over clock. Run it @ 1455/3750 1.23V


----------



## Shawnb99

Delete I found it


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Ouch, that was a damning article. I would completely buy a Caselabs if not for the price point. There's a lot I can seemingly justify when it comes to the hobby of PC building/benching/gaming but, $400+ on a case is pushing it for even myself ($2350 in GPU lol). Even going the Mercury S5 case from Caselabs with the options I'd need (read: closest to Thermaltake Core X9) is $334 + shipping which in general I wouldn't blink at but in the event I wanted to expand into stacked cases? I'd be nearing the $1,000 bracket in just case. To give a comparison, I can buy 2 Thermaltake Core X9 + the 4 radiators for well under half of what the CL's would cost me.
> 
> Is this an excuse for Thermaltake? Absolutely not. After that article there's no way I would buy a single piece of water cooling gear (not that I would regardless) from them given how they've blatantly stolen some very proprietary looking hardware. As for cases in regards to profiteering off of someone else's design? 'Eh. That's a grey area for me.
> 
> There's only so many versions of a side mount box style case you can do before you're inevitably taking someone's idea to either the next level or just mimicking to varied degrees. Now calling them your own is the way of the salesman, and must be taken with a grain of salt. I completely understand CL's frustration at ThermalTake's stance on "MY BABIES HAVE ARRIVED!" style announcements. But... well, I can't even come up with a decent argument for TT's actions with cases, heh.
> 
> So, any other good cases that support at least 2 480mm radiators suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good article. Thank you for posting @Gabrielzm


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> You might look at the Phanteeks entho primo. I had that before moving it to a caselabs sma8. Once you get a caselabs case there is no going back mate. I spend a lot of money on cases that in the end were not what I need/want in terms of mod possibility, space and quality so while I understand you point after having paid for a SMA8 I am quite happy even if cost me 3x an enthoo primo. That been said, if you are not ready to commit that kind of money in a case the Enthoo primo can pack quite a punch. I had it set up with a 420 mm rad top, 280 mm bottom and 2x 240 mm front and side. That is even more rad area that 2x 480 mm. The entho can handle 2x 480 too (top and bottom) but in the bottom you will loose the hd cages, might have to mod a bit and rad need to be under a certain width.
> 
> Just a tease of my SMA8 with the two tx's in it:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/NCd1xG1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, most people don't known the history of TT recent fake/copies so decided to share with you.


that's *really* sharp Gabe.









Lol - Case? what for:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's *really* sharp Gabe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol - Case? what for:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You don't put heatsink on the card vrm/vram?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> You don't put heatsink on the card vrm/vram?


I didn't either and can run memory stable at 8500

But better performance at 8000


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BossJ*
> 
> Its a beautiful box


Wait, are you doubling up on 480's on the top?


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Wait, are you doubling up on 480's on the top?


Yes sir







they're actually ran in parallel tho, so it acts as one.


----------



## V3teran

I just noticed that there is Sheysters Hydrocopper bios on the front page. Ive been using the original Cyclops since day 1 and all is good.
Any difference between HC bios and Cyclops? I cant imagine there will be too much as voltage is locked down by the card anyhow....JPMBoy have you tried both?
What were your results? Thankyou.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BossJ*
> 
> Yes sir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they're actually ran in parallel tho, so it acts as one.


http://www.overclock.net/t/481420/your-computer-has-too-much-air-flow-when/0_20


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/481420/your-computer-has-too-much-air-flow-when/0_20


LOL you be nice







it's actually pretty quiet. like ... really quiet.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> I just noticed that there is Sheysters Hydrocopper bios on the front page. Ive been using the original Cyclops since day 1 and all is good.
> Any difference between HC bios and Cyclops? I cant imagine there will be too much as voltage is locked down by the card anyhow....JPMBoy have you tried both?
> What were your results? Thankyou.


I don't there is much difference - i'm getting similar results . Maybe 10 mhz more on HC bios but its very subjective to game and temp so maybe not.

Ran TW3 at 1611/8100 mhz last night on HC 450w bios for an hour in SLI and it seemed fine with very high utilization on each gpu in 4k - the HC bios needs more testing in my rig to be certain.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> I don't there is much difference - i'm getting similar results . Maybe 10 mhz more on HC bios but its very subjective to game and temp so maybe not.
> 
> Ran TW3 at 1611/8100 mhz last night on HC 450w bios for an hour in SLI and it seemed fine with very high utilization on each gpu in 4k - the HC bios needs more testing in my rig to be certain.


If you use PX, it will recognize the HC BIOS and display "EVGA Hydro Copper" in the PX window in big bold orange letters. Other than that, not much difference I would say.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BossJ*
> 
> LOL you be nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's actually pretty quiet. like ... really quiet.


it's a fun read. some of the posts get a good laugh.


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it's a fun read. some of the posts get a good laugh.


Yup it was quite funny.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

FYI all -

PC Mark 8 is in the Steam sale @ 80% off!!!

http://store.steampowered.com/app/236890


----------



## deadwidesmile

Is PC Mark8 worth getting?


----------



## seross69

Running @ 1528 mhz with boost of 1608 completely stable!! Can not get above this?? I am using cyclops 3 are their another bios i can try that might do better??

Temps are at 35c


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Is PC Mark8 worth getting?


No.
Infact better for notebook testing for comparison. Desktop pointless.


----------



## TK421

Should I ditch the EVGA backplate and use smaller heatsink? I will have fans blowing air to the gpu backside.

I have bought some small aluminum finned heatsink from ebay



It's pretty small, but I can put two on one vram chip. Would you guys recommend forgoing the backplate and use these small heatsinks, or *stack* the heatsink on top of the backplate?

Plan 1: ditch backplate, install small heatsink with fujipoly pad
Plan 2: keep backplate, replace backplate pad with fujipoly. then stack smaller heatsink on top of it with thermal pads (fujipoly for surrounding area of vram, then use cheaper akasa pads for locations farther away from the vram)

I also have this old heatsink, please advise if I can use it or not.



Also I noticed that you can remove the front shroud to expose the vrm passive heatsink, I have 40mm fan to blow air.










Have made mount, not sure if I should make a small air scoop for air to be forced into the fins.

40mm fan used


----------



## mistax

Max Air2 bios

1514 Core
2000 Memory
121% power
1.2610

anyhigher than 1514 core crashes =( don't know what to do


----------



## Mountainlifter

So, I'm using the GM200SC-425 Bios from the front page. (reference air cooler)

The max I can is hit 1.243V (doesn't go above this whatever the AB slider), but this throttling business at 60C causes it to drop to 1.218V. I'm able to boost to a max of 1454Mhz at this 1.218V voltage and get +350 on the memory. (edit: I can boost to 1316Mhz without touching _any_ slider)

Max temp is 77C on load (I live where it's summer all year). Bench loop I'm using is unigine valley.


Is there a bios that gets rid of this arbitrary throttling at 60C? What's the point of the temp target otherwise?
Can I use the GM200HC-425 bios (posted by Sheyster) for my reference air card?


----------



## Shawnb99

Stock Temps are around 63 degrees. So I'll be taking the side off my case and putting a desk fan blowing directly on it, hopefully that will tied me over till I get a loop.
Just sad to see it already that hot


----------



## johnadams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> FYI all -
> 
> PC Mark 8 is in the Steam sale @ 80% off!!!
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/236890


More importantly, 3dmark is on sale for 60% off. No more watching that long demo before the benchmarks!

http://store.steampowered.com/app/223850/


----------



## johnadams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> Max Air2 bios
> 
> 1514 Core
> 2000 Memory
> 121% power
> 1.2610
> 
> anyhigher than 1514 core crashes =( don't know what to do


1.274 bios should do the trick. I tried just to see what kind of room I had left for overclocking. I set the fan to 100% and I could do about 1560 before I started hitting 88C+ on firestrike. I'm going to stay at 1500 until the AIO is back in stock.


----------



## Crazy G

With this BIOS mod just hit 1505 core/ 7800 memory/ 1.21v on a EVGA Titan X SC/stock cooler. Fan speed at 70%. Temps @ 66 degrees. Got an Artic Accelero Xtreme to be installed next week.


----------



## intrigger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if you recorded a max T of 76C you're probably good to go. Only way to lower temps with air cooled cards in SLI is to get a ship-load of cool air to and thru them... use an aggressive fan curve (like 90% at 70C), a core temp of 76c sustained means the memory and vrms were probably 30C hotter than the core.
> it can help some, a small pea-size "dollop" in the center of the die - then radially tighten the mounting screws for an even spread w/o any air pockets. the "X" works but the lines need to be pretty thin. Don't forget, the actual mount quality on the stock air cooler is pretty poor (just look at the heat sink surface and you'll know - not exactly flat and polished). so "X"-tra TIM is good. the 0.5 17kW pads are too thin for the stock air cooler memory.


Thanks JPMBOY. Do you know what thickness fujipoly pads I need for the evga Titan x backplate if using fujipoly? I can't find the installation guide anywhere...

Also, if reinstalling the stock air cooler pads, you mentioned the fujipolies are too thin. Do you know by chance the thickness required for the front side ram and vrms?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intrigger*
> 
> Thanks JPMBOY. *Do you know what thickness fujipoly pads I need for the evga Titan x backplate* if using fujipoly? I can't find the installation guide anywhere...
> 
> Also, if reinstalling the stock air cooler pads, you mentioned the fujipolies are too thin. Do you know by chance the thickness required for the front side ram and vrms?
> 
> Thanks a lot.


Sorry, I don't. EVGA must have mounting instructions somewhere.


----------



## Pandora's Box




----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intrigger*
> 
> Thanks JPMBOY. Do you know what thickness fujipoly pads I need for the evga Titan x backplate if using fujipoly? I can't find the installation guide anywhere...
> 
> Also, if reinstalling the stock air cooler pads, you mentioned the fujipolies are too thin. Do you know by chance the thickness required for the front side ram and vrms?
> 
> Thanks a lot.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Sorry, I don't. EVGA must have mounting instructions somewhere.


http://abload.de/gallery.php?key=uSq4yzrN

Actually EVGA doesn't, you use 1mm and 2mm pads according to the ones pre applied.


----------



## upload420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> On certain BIOSes you can't move the voltage slider - or the thing will crash when you do. Those are generally BIOSes with higher voltage set by default (say 1.256/1.261/1.274). The issue there is that the card - to my knowledge - is hardware limited to 1.274 (though other users here will tell you more about that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). The SC425 is basically a stock SC (EVGA SuperClocked) BIOS with raised power limit. The reason for that is (and this also ties to your second point) that the stock Titan X can easily climb up to 1.237V and would stay there if not for two reasons: A) the temps - if you go over 65C the card will throttle down and B) you don't have enough power allowed to go into the card even with power slider at 110% (giving you effective 275W). Now for some - generally higher ASIC cards B might not be such an issue as those cards generally use less volts & power for same OC, but generally speaking you will run into the power limit anyway if you OC high enough. This is where the SC425 comes in - its a stock SC BIOS as mentioned but it raises the power limit so that the card will have enough power (350W on 100% instead of stock 250W and max 425W @ 121% instead of 275W @ 110% on stock -> hence the name SC425
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) so it won't throttle down. And lastly yes - the more you increase your voltage and OC the card higher - the more power (i.e W) it will use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its stock so you will run at stock voltages - whatever those are and will be able to go up to 1.237 with slider all the way maxed to +112mV.


you say stock voltages are 1.237 mine reads 1.23 flat when maxed with slider and heavily stressed. Is this just due to bad calculation in precision x?


----------



## Heratic

In the name of science i put a thermosphere onto the back plate of my titan x. Bit crude but the back plate used to get into the 50c. Now it doesn't get any hotter then the gpu. Around 40 max. Not sure how this will affect my overclock. Will have to test it out over the weekend.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Fuji the whole thermosphere?


----------



## Heratic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Fuji the whole thermosphere?


I just used thermal paste but yeah i probably should have just used thermal pads instead. had to use a bit of copper to bridge the gag because i didn't have the exact size water fittings


----------



## upload420

So what do you guys think about me taking apart the outer cover of the reference cooler and mounting a second and possibly a third fan onto the cooling components of the reference cooler?

well with the GM200gab7cycFAN mod i am boosting to 1450mhz core with 150mhz on the mem. Ran heaven a good ten times and played a good 2 hours of the witcher 3 with no crashes. Temps topped out @ 61.c with my super duper loud fan profile. I can tell my extra fans mounted on the back side of the card help as well. Especially when under stress.

If anyone thinks removing the cover and mounting fans on the reference heat sink will help i might just throw a bios with a little more voltage and see if i can get 1500mhz core stable.


----------



## jommy999

Hello there I am from UK

I know all the reference card quality suppose to be the same ? but I cant deicide between Palit and Zotac .

Thank you


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jommy999*
> 
> Hello there I am from UK
> 
> I know all the reference card quality suppose to be the same ? but I cant deicide between Palit and Zotac .
> 
> Thank you


Personally I would go with the Zotac, as it has a 5 year warranty plus they are a more enthusiast based company!!!


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jommy999*
> 
> Hello there I am from UK
> 
> I know all the reference card quality suppose to be the same ? but I cant deicide between Palit and Zotac .
> 
> Thank you


They're the same. I've owned a Palit card (780 Ti) before and loved it.


----------



## jommy999

Thank you CYBER-SNIPA .

I don't want to wait for 980ti Hybrid that i have pre-ordered anymore. i will need to decide what to do and contact CS tomorrow .


----------



## marc0053

Hey Guys, I'm having issues trying to flash an ASUS Titan x here with the error "Software write protection enabled, unable to erase EEPROM" even though I do the "Nvflash - -protectoff"
I'm able to flash my EVGA Titan X no problem but can't do the ASUS.

Anyone came across this and have a solution?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Need these Corsair HG10's for my TXs. Matches my color scheme as well.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Hey Guys, I'm having issues trying to flash an ASUS Titan x here with the error "Software write protection enabled, unable to erase EEPROM" even though I do the "Nvflash - -protectoff"
> I'm able to flash my EVGA Titan X no problem but can't do the ASUS.
> 
> Anyone came across this and have a solution?


can't see which nvflash that is or the command line.. driver disabled I'm sure.

using this nvflash?

NVFlash-certs-bypassed-v5-206-0-1.zip 722k .zip file

(no auto driver disable)


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Hey Guys, I'm having issues trying to flash an ASUS Titan x here with the error "Software write protection enabled, unable to erase EEPROM" even though I do the "Nvflash - -protectoff"
> I'm able to flash my EVGA Titan X no problem but can't do the ASUS.
> 
> Anyone came across this and have a solution?


I don't think there should be any spaces between the two dashes prior to protectoff

--protectoff should work
- -protectoff won't work


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> I don't think there should be any spaces between the two dashes prior to protectoff
> 
> --protectoff should work
> - -protectoff won't work


^^ this for sure!


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heratic*
> 
> 
> 
> In the name of science i put a thermosphere onto the back plate of my titan x. Bit crude but the back plate used to get into the 50c. Now it doesn't get any hotter then the gpu. Around 40 max. Not sure how this will affect my overclock. Will have to test it out over the weekend.


I just have 2 80mm fans pointing towards the backplate and it's made a big difference I think. Keeps the backplate around 40C or lower, even with 1.255v pumped into it. Though, I don't know how accurate these temp sensors are on my fan controller.



Your solution may be "crude" but I like the concept to keep things cool at all costs


----------



## G227

So... about that backplate cooling...












Couple of people asked about it here on the forum, so let the testing begin!


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> I don't think there should be any spaces between the two dashes prior to protectoff
> 
> --protectoff should work
> - -protectoff won't work


I have yet to figure out why they use one dash for some of the options and two dashes for others?


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> So... about that backplate cooling...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of people asked about it here on the forum, so let the testing begin!


worth stacking? I have some very big heatsinks to put on


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> can't see which nvflash that is or the command line.. driver disabled I'm sure.
> 
> using this nvflash?
> 
> NVFlash-certs-bypassed-v5-206-0-1.zip 722k .zip file
> 
> (no auto driver disable)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> I don't think there should be any spaces between the two dashes prior to protectoff
> 
> --protectoff should work
> - -protectoff won't work


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ^^ this for sure!


You guys are awesome!
All this time I was putting a space between the hyphen.
Have a great week-end








Marc


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> You guys are awesome!
> All this time I was putting a space between the hyphen.
> Have a great week-end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc


Lol- everything should be that easy! A good W.E. To you too.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I have yet to figure out why they use one dash for some of the options and two dashes for others?


Thie full lenght text command is two, the abbreviated are one dash: --index vs -i.


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> worth stacking? I have some very big heatsinks to put on


So far after 10-15mins of Witcher 3 gameplay, all the heatsinks are warm - some are hot. The backplate is warm, but not hot aside from one spot above the VRMS where I didn't place heatsink because it conflicted with the big one (the black one from the original shroud). I will try to squeeze one more there









Now lets see if it will let me push the card more


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> So far after 10-15mins of Witcher 3 gameplay, all the heatsinks are warm - some are hot. The backplate is warm, but not hot aside from one spot above the VRMS where I didn't place heatsink because it conflicted with the big one (the black one from the original shroud). I will try to squeeze one more there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now lets see if it will let me push the card more


Mount the shroud sideways?


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> So... about that backplate cooling...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of people asked about it here on the forum, so let the testing begin!


lmao, nice!

Got me thinking: stick a stock intel CPU heatsink on there with the fan running?


----------



## upload420

anyone care to comment on my idea of removing the outer cover of the reference cooler and placing a extra fan on the card?


----------



## DADDYDC650

You guys are nuts! What people will do for a couple more Mhz, lol.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *upload420*
> 
> anyone care to comment on my idea of removing the outer cover of the reference cooler and placing a extra fan on the card?


Maybe on the passive cooling fins behind the gpu? The smaller shroud that covers the passive fins can be removed separately.










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> You guys are nuts! What people will do for a couple more Mhz, lol.












I feel the Titan X is the new GTX 480 w/ stock cooler.
-____-


----------



## DADDYDC650

^Haha! That's why I love OCN. Only place willing to take the highest risks and do the craziest things to their hardware.


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> lmao, nice!
> 
> Got me thinking: stick a stock intel CPU heatsink on there with the fan running?


Somebody did that here - BrushyBill I think. Worked







. I was thinking the same thing - but for now I'm sticking with the heatsinks since I already have a fan blowing through them.

Results are pleasing so far -> +80MHz on memory without crashing







And the previous was really a max for me - tested it over long periods of time







Let's see where we can get - haven't tried core yet
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> You guys are nuts! What people will do for a couple more Mhz, lol.


We have Titan X







haha so yeah we are crazy


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> lmao, nice!
> 
> Got me thinking: stick a stock intel CPU heatsink on there with the fan running?
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody did that here - BrushyBill I think. Worked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I was thinking the same thing - but for now I'm sticking with the heatsinks since I already have a fan blowing through them.
> 
> Results are pleasing so far -> +80MHz on memory without crashing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the previous was really a max for me - tested it over long periods of time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see where we can get - haven't tried core yet
Click to expand...

Yes, it was me. Here is the post.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/9700#post_24001499

Edit: I actually just added an EVGA PSU and when I did I figured out a way to move the Intel FHS over to the right more, (sitting more over the voltage regulator), without it hitting my RAM. Seems to be working a lot better now. I'll be keeping it like this until I get a couple additional cold plates to add to the backplates. Will be doing that when I add my second card.

I've also had to throw more voltage at it recently. I was stable in everything I played until I ran Arma 3. Was hardlocking in that game on the SC425 bios. Bumped back up to the Maxair and have my clocks set for 1550/8000 that gets me stable in Arma 3. It's weird too. I was able to run all my benchmark programs as well as GTAV SoM and various other games all stable. Except in Arma 3.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> Yes, it was me. Here is the post.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/9700#post_24001499
> 
> Edit: I actually just added an EVGA PSU and when I did I figured out a way to move the Intel FHS over to the right more, (sitting more over the voltage regulator), without it hitting my RAM. Seems to be working a lot better now. I'll be keeping it like this until I get a couple additional cold plates to add to the backplates. Will be doing that when I add my second card.
> 
> I've also had to throw more voltage at it recently. I was stable in everything I played until I ran Arma 3. Was hardlocking in that game on the SC425 bios. Bumped back up to the Maxair and have my clocks set for 1550/8000 that gets me stable in Arma 3. It's weird too. I was able to run all my benchmark programs as well as GTAV SoM and various other games all stable. Except in Arma 3.


are you on samsung vram or hynix?


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> are you on samsung vram or hynix?


Hynix


----------



## DNMock

Scrolled through several pages but didn't find anything, did anyone get some decent test results on the pencil mod?


----------



## TK421

at this point I'm too scared to play witcher 3, idle at 56 with 56% fan


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> Yes, it was me. Here is the post.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/9700#post_24001499
> 
> Edit: I actually just added an EVGA PSU and when I did I figured out a way to move the Intel FHS over to the right more, (sitting more over the voltage regulator), without it hitting my RAM. Seems to be working a lot better now. I'll be keeping it like this until I get a couple additional cold plates to add to the backplates. Will be doing that when I add my second card.
> 
> I've also had to throw more voltage at it recently. I was stable in everything I played until I ran Arma 3. Was hardlocking in that game on the SC425 bios. Bumped back up to the Maxair and have my clocks set for 1550/8000 that gets me stable in Arma 3. It's weird too. I was able to run all my benchmark programs as well as GTAV SoM and various other games all stable. Except in Arma 3.


+1 -> cooling that voltage regulator area (+the VRMs) seem to have made difference for me too.

So far I got +20MHz on core and +150MHz on memory with same voltage rock solid (out of which +11MHz on core and +100MHz on memory was after I placed all these heatsinks with pretty bad thermal pads on the back of the GPU and the initial +9 and +50 was when I simply layed the stock core heatsink on the back of the card above the voltage regulator area).

I think I will be able to push it a bit more - but hey+20/+150 ain't bad on same voltage


----------



## KraxKill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> Does anyone here play Arma 3?
> 
> I ask because I've found that I can't run the game with any Overclocks it seems. The game hardlocks and has even blue-screened my PC. This only happens when my GPU is OC'd, even if it's only OC'd to 1400mhz with 1.238v Which is crazy considering I can run 1550mhz in any and every other game I have at 1.238v . I'm on the GM200SC425 bios. So I'm curious if anyone else who plays this game is experiencing the same issues?
> 
> DayZ standalone, which is close to this game, internally speaking, runs just fine with any stable OC I throw at it. SoM, GTAV, Elite Dangerous, Star Citizen. They all run fine for me. Anyways, GPU OC isn't a big deal in Arma 3 since the game is so CPU dependent, but it is strange.


I play both ARMA 3 AND ARMA 2, (Arma 3 - Breaking Point) and mainly (ARMA 2 - DayZ Mod).

I experienced the exact same problem you are mentioning. At first everything was gravy. I could run benches at ~1500 all day, but ARMA would crash randomly to a frozen screen. AltTab+Closing ARMA would bring up the Display Driver has crashed error message.

At first I could not figure out what the problem was. Thought it may be my CPU OC, (4.8ghz 4790K @ 1.270) but turning that to stock did not solve the problem. Neither did turning the GPU back to stock in Precision X/Afterburner.

I tried reverting to different drivers. Still no luck.

I flashed back to the stock BIOS as a last resort before giving up and getting ready to RMA the card. Still no luck. Random crashes as before in ARMA2/3

Then I figured it out. I'm not sure how or why this is happening, but there may be quire a few folks with this issue. Here is what solved it for me.

I right click "disabled the card" in Device Manager
Flash the stock bios to the card.
Right Click on card "properties" --> Driver --> Remove Device driver (check delete driver).
Uninstall in Programs/Settings all Nvidia entries (Experience, Driver, Physx etc.)
Delete the C:/Nvidia folder.
Uninstall Precision X and or Afterburner (Afterburner in my case)
Restart (when back in, make sure that no Nvidia driver is installed or present
Run the registry CC cleaner to remove any remaining Nvidia/MSI and or Precision X references.
Restart
Run the Nvidia driver installer (check the clean install option).
Restart
Tested Game and all is working. No more random crashes.

At this point I wanted to go back to my modded bios. So I did. and BAM! the problem came back.

So I went through the above steps again now with the modded bios pre flashed to the card and everything works as it should after restart. Currently running 1460/4000 on the 425TDP SC BIOS. No issues whatsoever for several server restarts. Before I would crash 5-15min into a MP game.

I even tested by flashing a 3rd BIOS version and like a demon the crash returned. Removing everything and installing the card as if fresh without anything installed fixes the issue. Once all was working I could then install Afterburner and set my desired clocks without issue.

I hope this works for you. I have no clue why swapping the BIOS confuses Precision, Afterburner or the Driver but it does.


----------



## gavros777

I tried playing far cry 4, gta 5 and witcher 3 on a 4k monitor with everything maxed out even txaa and was glad to see fps to remain above 45 on all those games. Is that good for a titan x sli at 1500mhz with an i7 3770k at 4.7?

The only bad thing i noticed was to see the gpu clock going down to 1073mhz in gta 5 in px that is running on the second monitor.
On gta 5 and far cry 4 i can't see any settings i have set in px to show on "osd" while gaming is that normal?


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> I tried playing far cry 4, gta 5 and witcher 3 on a 4k monitor with everything maxed out even txaa and was glad to see fps to remain above 45 on all those games. Is that good for a titan x sli at 1500mhz with an i7 3770k at 4.7?
> 
> The only bad thing i noticed was to see the gpu clock going down to 1073mhz in gta 5 in px that is running on the second monitor.
> On gta 5 and far cry 4 i can't see any settings i have set in px to show on "osd" while gaming is that normal?


gpu throttles beyond 65c


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> gpu throttles beyond 65c


thanks for the intel!
by the way can you view the px settings on osd while playing gta 5 or far cry 4?


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> thanks for the intel!
> by the way can you view the px settings on osd while playing gta 5 or far cry 4?


you need an osd to do that, I think hwinfo for cpu/ram and msi afterburner for gpu (enable osd)


----------



## mistax

I wonder if i have a dud of an overclocker if it can't get past 1514 with 1.261 volt


----------



## mistax

my old stock card could do 1540.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> I wonder if i have a dud of an overclocker if it can't get past 1514 with 1.261 volt


What brand is it? I'm curious.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> you need an osd to do that, I think hwinfo for cpu/ram and msi afterburner for gpu (enable osd)


px has an osd and it works in witcher 3 but not in gta 5 and far cry 4.
I'm not familiar with msi afterburner and i'm so comfortable using px as of right now i can't seem to switch to the msi.. Thanks for the hwinfo program by the way!


----------



## TK421

Mod done using some old heatsink and cheap akasa thermal pads, once my hybrid cooler arrives I will lap the bottom of the heatsink + use fujipoly thermal pads.



















These are 40mm Sunon PMD1204PQB1-A that can go to 15krpm / 22cfm, currently running 40% speed through a lamptron controller


----------



## Lonestar166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> px has an osd and it works in witcher 3 but not in gta 5 and far cry 4.
> I'm not familiar with msi afterburner and i'm so comfortable using px as of right now i can't seem to switch to the msi.. Thanks for the hwinfo program by the way!


PX?? More info please.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lonestar166*
> 
> PX?? More info please.


Precision x, under monitor settings you can set things like gpu clock, usage etc to show up on the screen when playing games but it doesn't work in all games.


----------



## TK421

afterburner osd works on all games iirc, idk if precision x uses the same program since they're built from the same platform (rivatuner)

on another note, I keep getting bsod on witcher 3, I reckon summer temps might be the culprit


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> afterburner osd works on all games iirc, idk if precision x uses the same program since they're built from the same platform (rivatuner)
> 
> on another note, I keep getting bsod on witcher 3, I reckon summer temps might be the culprit


I just recently noticed a clicking noise coming from my computer or gpus when under load. It's a single "click" sound that happens from time to time but not continuously. Anyone has any experience with this?


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> I just recently noticed a clicking noise coming from my computer or gpus when under load. It's a single "click" sound that happens from time to time but not continuously. Anyone has any experience with this?


check psu


----------



## Lonestar166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Precision x, under monitor settings you can set things like gpu clock, usage etc to show up on the screen when playing games but it doesn't work in all games.


Thanks for the clarification. I've been using Precision X for years, prefer it over Afterburner.


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Mod done using some old heatsink and cheap akasa thermal pads, once my hybrid cooler arrives I will lap the bottom of the heatsink + use fujipoly thermal pads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are 40mm Sunon PMD1204PQB1-A that can go to 15krpm / 22cfm, currently running 40% speed through a lamptron controller


Poor thing, looks like it needs to be put out of it's misery. Were you really reaching temps high enough to justify that many heatsinks/fans? If so why go that high without your hybrid.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> check psu


I just tried to replicate that sound but didn't happen again. Next time i'll stick my ear to the side panel to try to locate exactly where that sound comes from. If indeed it comes from the psu what would that mean and what should i do next? I have a brand new evga 1600w t2 by the way.

Another thing i just noticed, you guys weren't kidding when you said not to try the cyclops bioses on air! My jaw dropped when i saw my first card reaching 88c in star citizen. I run sli so yeah i'm in trouble. The second gpu goes up to 62c but the first gives me the nightmares.

If i go back to the max air bios will my temps get much better on my first gpu?

Or water cooling is my only option if i want to keep my temps under 80c when in sli?
My gpu coolers are the accelero xtreme iii by the way.

Thanks a lot for helping me out tk421 i appreciate it!


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> I just tried to replicate that sound but didn't happen again. Next time i'll stick my ear to the side panel to try to locate exactly where that sound comes from. If indeed it comes from the psu what would that mean and what should i do next? I have a brand new evga 1600w t2 by the way.
> 
> Another thing i just noticed, you guys weren't kidding when you said not to try the cyclops bioses on air! My jaw dropped when i saw my first card reaching 88c in star citizen. I run sli so yeah i'm in trouble. The second gpu goes up to 62c but the first gives me the nightmares.
> 
> If i go back to the max air bios will my temps get much better on my first gpu?
> 
> Or water cooling is my only option if i want to keep my temps under 80c when in sli?
> My gpu coolers are the accelero xtreme iii by the way.
> 
> Thanks a lot for helping me out tk421 i appreciate it!


Accellero Extreme shouldn't have temps that high, check thermal paste and remount.

The power supply clicking noises is probably overload protection / something to do with over current. You can try investing in a higher rated power supply.


----------



## dawn1980

I have a EVGA SC titan x with a AIO Hybrid installed...My max temps when gaming is 48 degrees in PX with card at 1506mhz with 112mv slider all the way up. I can only add +100 to memory or it crashes in heaven and games. I just have a backplate installed so concerned about vram heating up with a modified bios....What is the best bios to use that will be safe for my vram not getting to hot??? This will be my first time flashing so could someone please provide me with step by step? Just like to remove the throttling in card and keep card pegged 1500mhz or more and be game stable..... Thanks


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Accellero Extreme shouldn't have temps that high, check thermal paste and remount.
> 
> The power supply clicking noises is probably overload protection / something to do with over current. You can try investing in a higher rated power supply.


What psu would be higher rated than the evga 1600 t2? I though that psu was top of the line.

The accelero xtreme iii cooler on a single card gives max temps on cyclops 3 bios 55c. The moment i add a second card things change and the first card taking all the heat from the bottom card reaches temps 10-15c higher than the bottom card.


----------



## mistax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> What brand is it? I'm curious.


EVGA Titan X Hybrid. I originally had a stock titan x.


----------



## dawn1980

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5077029

Are these results good?


----------



## seross69

What is better and more accurate to use AB, PX or Nvidia Inspector????

Reason i ask it seemed i could get a higher over click on Nvidia Inspector????
In AB max stable OC was 1528 and Inspector 1688????? Heaven score was higher also????


----------



## upload420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Maybe on the passive cooling fins behind the gpu? The smaller shroud that covers the passive fins can be removed separately.
> 
> would you mind posting a picture with a titan with the cover removed and highlight were you would suggest i might place a fan? I am going to pick up a T6 driver today to remove it and see what i can do. This is all temporary til i get my waterblock ordered, which should be sunday. If you don't have time to post a pic no big deal. Like you said we are here on oc.net, the one place in the world where most people enjoy crazy tinkering of hardware as much as i do. I mean what kind of sane people tear apart a 1000$ gpu just to knock of a few degrees off there temps lol.
> 
> also they need to just make a backplate with liquid cooling for the titan x.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> afterburner osd works on all games iirc, idk if precision x uses the same program since they're built from the same platform (rivatuner)
> 
> on another note, *I keep getting bsod on witcher 3, I reckon summer temps might be the culprit*


check if on video settings you did not revert to bordless window which invariably will lead to a crash.


----------



## gavros777

My temps on my first titan x were climbing to 87c in star citizen free flight mode. Then i took the side panel off my case and temps stabilized between 80-81c on the first card and 64c on the second.

Guys i so need your advice now. I want to make a custom side panel with a dust filter so more air gets into my case without dust. What do you recommend?


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Mod done using some old heatsink and cheap akasa thermal pads, once my hybrid cooler arrives I will lap the bottom of the heatsink + use fujipoly thermal pads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are 40mm Sunon PMD1204PQB1-A that can go to 15krpm / 22cfm, currently running 40% speed through a lamptron controller


Nice! To improve - you might want to swap those two (putting the bigger one on the left). The hotter area generally is towards the back of the card (i.e to the left) where the VRMs are - just because the VRMs get really hot and the from (right side) gets cooled a bit from the airflow of your case (assuming thats where its coming from)








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> Poor thing, looks like it needs to be put out of it's misery. Were you really reaching temps high enough to justify that many heatsinks/fans? If so why go that high without your hybrid.


Hybrid won't help you with these temps (that much). What he is cooling is the VRMs and other parts. Hybrid cools your GPU and - additionally - takes a bit of a stress from the rest of the components too as the heat goes elsewhere - but not by much. By putting similiar system (though without fans), I got +20MHz on core and about 200MHz on memory stable on same voltage. I run the hybrid AIO too but all those heatsinks I have on back of my card do get hot - especially those placed above the VRMs


----------



## Mio20

Hi

My bench

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9930969


----------



## gavros777

I would like to get a quite office desk fan to blow air in my computer case from the side. I took the plastic off the side panel out and put some nice black window screening there.
I'm currently looking at those fans in amazon.
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=office+fan

Which one you guys recommend getting?


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> Poor thing, looks like it needs to be put out of it's misery. Were you really reaching temps high enough to justify that many heatsinks/fans? If so why go that high without your hybrid.


I don't have a temp gun / ir cam so I can't really say the exact temps, but it is hot if you touch the backplate (and the heatsink).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> What is better and more accurate to use AB, PX or Nvidia Inspector????
> 
> Reason i ask it seemed i could get a higher over click on Nvidia Inspector????
> In AB max stable OC was 1528 and Inspector 1688????? Heaven score was higher also????


I like nvinspector since you don't have to open any additional programs on the bg, once you settle on an overclock just create clocks shortcut and place that in the windows startup folder (automatically apply clocks if you start computer).

It's odd that you can get higher OC on inspector, I've never experienced that personally.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *upload420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Maybe on the passive cooling fins behind the gpu? The smaller shroud that covers the passive fins can be removed separately.
> 
> 
> 
> would you mind posting a picture with a titan with the cover removed and highlight were you would suggest i might place a fan? I am going to pick up a T6 driver today to remove it and see what i can do. This is all temporary til i get my waterblock ordered, which should be sunday. If you don't have time to post a pic no big deal. Like you said we are here on oc.net, the one place in the world where most people enjoy crazy tinkering of hardware as much as i do. I mean what kind of sane people tear apart a 1000$ gpu just to knock of a few degrees off there temps lol.
> 
> also they need to just make a backplate with liquid cooling for the titan x.
Click to expand...

Aquacomputer makes actively cooled backplate: http://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_info.php?products_id=3300

I open my computer (again) just for you.

You see the fins, yes? Those are covered with a shroud that has T6 screwdriver I think.




























Let's see the EVGA manual now.

The shroud that covers the fins are separate from the rest, meaning that you will be able to remove that and leave the rest of the card stock.










This is what I have in mind when I install the EVGA Hybrid kit, I remove the front shroud and place a high speed 40mm Sunon server fan in front of the heatsink.



















That way it will provide extra cooling to the components.

On top of the fins, you can apply more heatsinks (small aluminum, copper etc) with thermal tape to enhance heat dissipation further.

Illustration done in paint










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Nice! To improve - you might want to swap those two (putting the bigger one on the left). The hotter area generally is towards the back of the card (i.e to the left) where the VRMs are - just because the VRMs get really hot and the from (right side) gets cooled a bit from the airflow of your case (assuming thats where its coming from)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hybrid won't help you with these temps (that much). What he is cooling is the VRMs and other parts. Hybrid cools your GPU and - additionally - takes a bit of a stress from the rest of the components too as the heat goes elsewhere - but not by much. By putting similiar system (though without fans), I got +20MHz on core and about 200MHz on memory stable on same voltage. I run the hybrid AIO too but all those heatsinks I have on back of my card do get hot - especially those placed above the VRMs


Yeah, I will swap the big heatsink to the rear of the card tomorrow, you're right about the vram area being hotter than the vrm area even at idle.


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> I would like to get a quite office desk fan to blow air in my computer case from the side. I took the plastic off the side panel out and put some nice black window screening there.
> I'm currently looking at those fans in amazon.
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=office+fan
> 
> Which one you guys recommend getting?


I'd be interested in this topic. Has anyone tried out a DYSON fan?

such as:
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/dyson-am07-tower-fan-white-silver/3705014.p?id=1219093057832&skuId=3705014


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BossJ*
> 
> I'd be interested in this topic. Has anyone tried out a DYSON fan?
> 
> such as:
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/dyson-am07-tower-fan-white-silver/3705014.p?id=1219093057832&skuId=3705014


I have seen them demoed in stores. Total BS on being silent. They are far more noisy then the 10 fans in my rig.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> I have seen them demoed in stores. Total BS on being silent. They are far more noisy then the 10 fans in my rig.


Thanks for the info. I like the design but it's kind tall for my case. Also not being quite is another minus.


----------



## Woundingchaney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BossJ*
> 
> I'd be interested in this topic. Has anyone tried out a DYSON fan?
> 
> such as:
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/dyson-am07-tower-fan-white-silver/3705014.p?id=1219093057832&skuId=3705014


Last I checked those things were ridiculously expensive.

Yep.......


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woundingchaney*
> 
> Last I checked those things were ridiculously expensive.
> 
> Yep.......


they're like apple designs, looks nice but actually useless


----------



## jommy999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BossJ*
> 
> I'd be interested in this topic. Has anyone tried out a DYSON fan?
> 
> such as:
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/dyson-am07-tower-fan-white-silver/3705014.p?id=1219093057832&skuId=3705014


I have small version one. its not that noisy as you can control how much air it push out. ( of course its loud when you turn it maximum )

my one is the smallest one in the photo


----------



## gavros777

I was thinking also to upgrade my thermaltake core v71 side panel with one that can mount a fan on it. I think many different cases' side panels are very similar in construction so buying a side panel from another case has also crossed my mind, i just have to be sure it will fit my case.


----------



## maherps2

my 3 titanx build , really happy with it , i bulid it my self


----------



## BossJ

@maherps2 - Looking good man - what are the temps under load - especially with the cards being in series...

And all you guys with 3 or 4 titans. - Is it worth it? Do games respond well to having more than 2?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Ahhh yes! Nothing more beautiful than 2 powerful beasts in love.















Running both TX's at 1430Mhz/8Ghz. Both cards flashed to Cyclops TX Hydro Copper BIOS.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maherps2*
> 
> my 3 titanx build , really happy with it , i bulid it my self


Finally a decent rig


----------



## maherps2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jommy999*
> 
> I have small version one. its not that noisy as you can control how much air it push out. ( of course its loud when you turn it maximum )
> 
> my one is the smallest one in the photo


thanks dude

i oc the 3 titan x on cyclop3 biso 1500/1950 , and the temps are around 39-42 on max load after like and hour of playing , and dude yes its worth it if you have 1440p with 144hz or 4k , and yes i tested allot of games and 90% of them responded to the third card , i used to have two card first and then i got the third one and yes allot if games responded to it , and BTW iam happy the card have 12GB VRAM , some games needed like 7.5GB or 6.6GB and if like games moding and like adding 4k texture u will need those 12GB


----------



## maherps2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Finally a decent rig


thanks dude


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> What is better and more accurate to use AB, PX or Nvidia Inspector????
> 
> Reason i ask it seemed i could get a higher over click on Nvidia Inspector????
> In AB max stable OC was 1528 and Inspector 1688????? Heaven score was higher also????


Not sure if anybody answered already - it's a wrong reading. Heaven reads in wrong for sure and reports much higher clocks. Not sure about Insperctor - but if you are seeing those higher clocks its definitely wrong. No way you are running 1688







. AB and PX will give you correct readings
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maherps2*
> 
> my 3 titanx build , really happy with it , i bulid it my self
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice one! Now is that the EVGA P1200? Are you running ok with those three cards? I have the same PSU and it should theoretically be enough. What OC are you running?


----------



## G227

Sorry Doublepost


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Ahhh yes! Nothing more beautiful than 2 powerful beasts in love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running both TX's at 1430Mhz/8Ghz. Both cards flashed to Cyclops TX Hydro Copper BIOS.


Where did you get the SLI bridge at?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Where did you get the SLI bridge at?


Bought it from EVGA directly. Also available at Amazon. EVGA SLI BRIDGE v2.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Bought it from EVGA directly. Also available at Amazon. EVGA SLI BRIDGE v2.


How much directly? Amazon has like a one-two month wait.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> How much directly? Amazon has like a one-two month wait.


I believe I paid around $35 after shipping and taxes.
http://www.evga.com/products/Product.aspx?pn=100-2W-0023-LR


----------



## TK421

What does "high pixel clock" mean for the evga bridge?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> What does "high pixel clock" mean for the evga bridge?


It means that their SLI bridges can now handle 4k and above resolutions without issue. The original EVGA bridge had issues with certain 4k+ setups.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> It means that their SLI bridges can now handle 4k and above resolutions without issue. The original EVGA bridge had issues with certain 4k+ setups.


Pixel clocks are referring to the refresh rate. Mainly 120 and 144hz


----------



## araujomarcelo

Has a titan x owner and has a 980 owner I cant understand why when I oc my 980 beyond what's possible it starts to flicker blue and red and keeps going but when I oc my titan x it gives that bull**** drivers crash..
Is nVidia limiting the card through drivers or is some bull**** safety method?


----------



## G227

Now this - this is a balls-deep post if I ever saw one









In all seriousness - if you OC you core too high your driver is going to crash (at least) and if you OC memory too high you will get artifacts and your screen might freeze completely. This is normal. Your 980 will do the same - I will bet you. Now your 980 might OC a bit higher - it's a smaller chip and from what I understand people were able to tak it without "much craziness" (where much craziness is an operating term







) to 1600s - with TX people do it into 1500s. That might be the difference.

So in short no - Nvidia is not doing anything, it's the card itself. Naturally, how high you will be OC it depends on few important factors including, but not limited to: silicon lottery, voltage, power limits and proper cooling. But that is a different story.


----------



## TK421

If I stack another evga backplate on top of an evga backplate with thermal pads would it help with temps?


----------



## araujomarcelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Now this - this is a balls-deep post if I ever saw one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all seriousness - if you OC you core too high your driver is going to crash (at least) and if you OC memory too high you will get artifacts and your screen might freeze completely. This is normal. Your 980 will do the same - I will bet you. Now your 980 might OC a bit higher - it's a smaller chip and from what I understand people were able to tak it without "much craziness" (where much craziness is an operating term
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) to 1600s - with TX people do it into 1500s. That might be the difference.
> 
> So in short no - Nvidia is not doing anything, it's the card itself. Naturally, how high you will be OC it depends on few important factors including, but not limited to: silicon lottery, voltage, power limits and proper cooling. But that is a different story.


You are really smart bro but screen flickering and memory artifacts are two different ****s and the 980s do that on core oc only without any oc in the memory.
The cards respond differently and that's for sure.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *araujomarcelo*
> 
> You are really smart bro but screen flickering and memory artifacts are two different ****s and the 980s do that on core oc only without any oc in the memory.
> The cards respond differently and that's for sure.


Why are you insulting people??? You have no right to do this


----------



## SteezyTN

Here I am with TX SLI and I'm busy studying and doing homework. Oh that class flow...

Should I just drop out?


----------



## araujomarcelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Why are you insulting people??? You have no right to do this


Saying he is smart is insulting? I could complain about the same in those terms.
I made a question for people who played around with 980s and titan X's like me I don't need some [] to tell me something equivalent to nada specially if he knows nothing about it.


----------



## jommy999

PC master race for sure


----------



## G227

You know what they say - try helping somebody and







.

I never mentioned screen flickering. You did. I'm telling you what happens when you OC card too high because from what you wrote about - I quote: "bull**** driver crash" / "...... safety method"- you seem to not be somebody with even a moderate amount of overclocking experience. When you OC too high on core driver gets unstable - sometimes doing weird things (as you mentioned) and most of the time simply crashing. Caused by the same thing, no difference.

Not that it will make a difference, but I too would suggest being polite when asking for advice - people here are awesome and will help you - unless you act like an ass


----------



## G227

s
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> If I stack another evga backplate on top of an evga backplate with thermal pads would it help with temps?


Theoretically it should - with you VRMs that is - core not so much. It's like placing additional heat sink on top of your backplate - which works. One thing that might be detrimental would be worse airflow over the lower backplate - which might be an issue since there wouldn't be that many thermal pads connecting the two backplates (unless you add some).

Overall it should work (albeit other methods would probably work better) - only way to test it is try


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Finally a decent rig


Any Rig that works well is decent in my opinion.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> If I stack another evga backplate on top of an evga backplate with thermal pads would it help with temps?


It probably wouldn't help as much as just putting heatsinks on the original backplate would. Reason being, It's flat and wouldn't dissipate heat like finned heatsinks would. Seems kind of redundant. If there is no airflow inbetween especially, because you may not be getting 100% of the heat transfered to the second backplate from the first. So it would probably hurt more than help.


----------



## SchmoSalt

Has anyone experienced full system crashes with OCing? I have gotten 2 of them so far. These aren't the typical "driver has stopped responding" crashes. The computer becomes completely unresponsive. Even the reset button doesn't work. It powers completely off after a few seconds of stalling and restarts. I'm not sure if it's just the card or if the foundation of my PC is too weak for all of the power being pushed through it.

Here are the specs I was running at:
Core Speed: 1460 Mhz (+94 Mhz)
Memory Speed: 3700 Mhz (+95 Mhz)
Voltage: +68mV
Power Limit: 110%


----------



## DADDYDC650

My 2nd EVGA TX backplate arrives tomorrow. Think it's the first time in a long time I received a package on Sunday from Amazon.


----------



## Shogon

Somehow EVGA still has a HydroCopper available on the evga site.

http://www.evga.com/Products/ProductList.aspx?type=0&family=GeForce+TITAN+Series+Family

Though I have to tell myself I can't bother with SLI again. Also the fact if I would SLI, I wouldn't have space for my tuner card


----------



## upload420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> I would like to get a quite office desk fan to blow air in my computer case from the side. I took the plastic off the side panel out and put some nice black window screening there.
> I'm currently looking at those fans in amazon.
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=office+fan
> 
> Which one you guys recommend getting?


I have my computer over my ac vent in my living room. I even made a cardboard encloser that insurse that all the air is going into the case

Ok so i have a little money to drop on my titan x cooling wise. I have roughly 160 dollars to drop. I already have a loop with a 360mm radiator on my cpu. The radiator also has cold air blowing over it fairly constantly with that ac thing i mentioned above. I there for think i am good as for as cooling the water goes. So What i am in the market for is the best gpu waterblock on the market for the titan x. When i say the best I mean the best cooling properties. I want it to cool the chip, memory, pcb, vrm, and any other components of the card. So what block should i be buying? I will need the highest quality thermal compound. Not sure what that would be as well. I will also need to buy some extra tubing. Now if that doesn't chew up all my funds I would like to grab some thermal pads. What is the highest performance of those as well? I know the ek water blocks come with the backplate correct? If that is the case doesn't the backplate have theremal pads as well and if so should i also maybe upgrade those as well. If i am incorrect about any of these assumptions please let me know. I have never bought liquid cooling for my gpu. I also seen mention of cold plates. What are those and should i also invest into those.

I understand i may not have enough for all this with my budget being only 160, maybe 180(waiting for my online banking page to start working again) So I will make a list of the things i will get in order of importance.

1 Gpu waterblock (which waterblock cools everything the best)
2 Hose(needed to complete the project)
3 thermal compound that carries best results while fitting into my budget

now these are the optional things i would like to get and if need be will purchase next week.

4 thermal pads(maybe improve the performance of my backplate)
5 additional heat sinks(also improve the performance of my backplate)
6 cold plate(not sure what it is but it sounds helpful.

As time goes on I will purchase a second radiator and a second pump for when i pick up my second titan x.
I would like to make this purchase tonight so please let all the advice roll on in. I am trying to get this thing here asap as to work on it wednesday.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *araujomarcelo*
> 
> Has a titan x owner and has a 980 owner I cant understand why when I oc my 980 beyond what's possible it starts to flicker blue and red and keeps going but when I oc my titan x it gives that bull**** drivers crash..
> Is nVidia limiting the card through drivers or is some bull**** safety method?


Same here. 970/980 sli both wouldn't driver crash, just flicker and artifact like a mother. Titan-X? Driver crash or hard lock. My first 970 would hard lock/crash solo but never once did it do it when I added a card.

Ninja edit: I'm fairly novice'ish in my overclocking. More blessed by silicon lottery than anything else I'm guessing, ha.


----------



## maherps2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Not sure if anybody answered already - it's a wrong reading. Heaven reads in wrong for sure and reports much higher clocks. Not sure about Insperctor - but if you are seeing those higher clocks its definitely wrong. No way you are running 1688
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . AB and PX will give you correct readings
> Nice one! Now is that the EVGA P1200? Are you running ok with those three cards? I have the same PSU and it should theoretically be enough. What OC are you running?


yes it is EVGA 1200p2 , no its not enough . some times my pc shout down on heavy gaming like after 30 min so i ordered EVGA 1600p2


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maherps2*
> 
> yes it is EVGA 1200p2 , no its not enough . some times my pc shout down on heavy gaming like after 30 min so i ordered EVGA 1600p2


Wow, what are the specs on the rest of the system? Shame the 1200p2 couldn't keep up. That's a great PSU. Dual psu's or bust?


----------



## maherps2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Wow, what are the specs on the rest of the system? Shame the 1200p2 couldn't keep up. That's a great PSU. Dual psu's or bust?


cpu : 5960x @ 4.5GH
gpu : 3x titanx
ram : 32gb gskill 2666
2x ssd 256Gb
1 tb hdd

and dont forget i have like 24 corsiar sp120







and 2 D5 pumps , so yeah i think it go beyond 1200W


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maherps2*
> 
> cpu : 5960x @ 4.5GH
> gpu : 3x titanx
> ram : 32gb gskill 2666
> 2x ssd 256Gb
> 1 tb hdd
> 
> and dont forget i have like 24 corsiar sp120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and 2 D5 pumps , so yeah i think it go beyond 1200W


I'm surprised... my guess is that you're not going much beyond 1200W on that setup, based on the power readings I see on my own rig, and I figured that would be a solid enough PSU to keep up with a slight overdraw. Hope the 1600W performs better for you.


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *upload420*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I have my computer over my ac vent in my living room. I even made a cardboard encloser that insurse that all the air is going into the case
> 
> Ok so i have a little money to drop on my titan x cooling wise. I have roughly 160 dollars to drop. I already have a loop with a 360mm radiator on my cpu. The radiator also has cold air blowing over it fairly constantly with that ac thing i mentioned above. I there for think i am good as for as cooling the water goes. So What i am in the market for is the best gpu waterblock on the market for the titan x. When i say the best I mean the best cooling properties. I want it to cool the chip, memory, pcb, vrm, and any other components of the card. So what block should i be buying? I will need the highest quality thermal compound. Not sure what that would be as well. I will also need to buy some extra tubing. Now if that doesn't chew up all my funds I would like to grab some thermal pads. What is the highest performance of those as well? I know the ek water blocks come with the backplate correct? If that is the case doesn't the backplate have theremal pads as well and if so should i also maybe upgrade those as well. If i am incorrect about any of these assumptions please let me know. I have never bought liquid cooling for my gpu. I also seen mention of cold plates. What are those and should i also invest into those.
> 
> I understand i may not have enough for all this with my budget being only 160, maybe 180(waiting for my online banking page to start working again) So I will make a list of the things i will get in order of importance.
> 
> 1 Gpu waterblock (which waterblock cools everything the best)
> 2 Hose(needed to complete the project)
> 3 thermal compound that carries best results while fitting into my budget
> 
> now these are the optional things i would like to get and if need be will purchase next week.
> 
> 4 thermal pads(maybe improve the performance of my backplate)
> 5 additional heat sinks(also improve the performance of my backplate)
> 6 cold plate(not sure what it is but it sounds helpful.
> 
> As time goes on I will purchase a second radiator and a second pump for when i pick up my second titan x.
> I would like to make this purchase tonight so please let all the advice roll on in. I am trying to get this thing here asap as to work on it wednesday.


The EK blocks are imo (opinions will vary) the best you can get with a few other choices, the block doesn't come with the backplate and will need to be purchased separately. The EK backplate/block comes with more than enough thermal pads covering all vrms/memory modules/gpu die rear, since you already have your loop you may not need any additional tubing (if you have some spare) but probably 1-2 fittings for the block. Thermal compound i'd use Arctic Silver 5, again there are a multitude of opinions on thermal paste and the pros/cons of each brand.

Also a picture of my new twins, cyclops3 here I come. Next upgrade is the poor AX860, the twins are killing it with 750w being drawn from stock 5960x/stock ram/stock tx's. If only I could predict the power draw of a 4.7 5960x @ 1.45v and two 1500 tx @ 1.27, if anyone's benched with a similar setup let me know your power draw please during benches (firestrike extreme combined perhaps?)


----------



## Silent Scone

No need for anything other than EK, IMO also









Easy install, great thermals...

All tick boxes?


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> No need for anything other than EK, IMO also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy install, great thermals...
> 
> All tick boxes?


I wanted to say that but i've noticed people buying other blocks recently and didn't want to initiate a debate when clearly EK would win anyway


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Same here. 970/980 sli both wouldn't driver crash, just flicker and artifact like a mother. Titan-X? Driver crash or hard lock. My first 970 would hard lock/crash solo but never once did it do it when I added a card.
> 
> Ninja edit: I'm fairly novice'ish in my overclocking. More blessed by silicon lottery than anything else I'm guessing, ha.


Yep, same here. That guy acting like he knows everything is completely wrong. The GTX 980 and 970 would artifact when put at a certain clock speed above stock. But under the EXACT same circumstances the TITAN X, instead of artifacting or flickering etc.. would just driver crash. I've found this especially prevelant in Dragon Age Inquisition for some reason. I even had Skyn3t say that he didn't think my 1,475mhz OC on stock bios and stock volts crashed due to it being too much overclock; he stated he was pretty sure it crashed due to drivers. Note: i could get 1,451mhz core to work perfectly fine, but yet increasing by a mere 26mhz went from 100% stable to instant driver related crash? This is the issue, on ANY other card like a 980 or a 780 or even AMD cards, once you go 25-50mhz over your highest stable OC you just get some flickering or artifacting, and even increasing another 25-50mhz typically just made the artifacting worse. It never just instantly crashes unless you go like 100mhz+ over the last known stable OC. And i'm not a complete OCing noob either, so....


----------



## xixou

Hello, i would like to adapt my titan x msi bios to force the p0 state all the time and apply 80mV offset voltage and set memory offset a 300 MHz and set core clock to 1400 MHz and adapt the fan curve to avoid going above 80 degrees. Is it possible? I'm currently doing this with evga precision x 16.
Note:I verify stable oc with gpu grid long run


----------



## toncij

Regarding thermal comp... I have Noctua NT-H1. Should be good for GPUs too. For my 5960X it seems nice.


----------



## toncij

What is generally stable setting for water-cooled? On stock air I can get up to 1300/1440 fully stable, but with fan at 90%-100% and temp at 75-80. I presume I could go higher on water. (64% ASIC)


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> What is generally stable setting for water-cooled? On stock air I can get up to 1300/1440 fully stable, but with fan at 90%-100% and temp at 75-80. I presume I could go higher on water. (64% ASIC)


On water you can generally go higher with considerably lower temps, 1500+ can be expected with almost halved temps of air.

My AX860 can't handle two TX's at 1.2v







I hit 775w from the wall and the psu shuts off, considering an RMA given i'm still quite off the 860w rated tpd. Actually thinking I might need a 1200 of some sort when I actually include the 5960 OC with the TX's.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> On water you can generally go higher with considerably lower temps, *1500+ can be expected* with almost halved temps of air.


1500+ is still very likely to require a custom BIOS with extra volts. Water keeps temps in check so that you can do that, and water will keep you from throttling due to temps (which starts happening at 65C and which will drop your OC by 30-60 MHz depending on your temps/settings), but it will still take a fairly lucky chip to hit 1500+ on the stock BIOS game stable.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> On water you can generally go higher with considerably lower temps, 1500+ can be expected with almost halved temps of air.
> 
> My AX860 can't handle two TX's at 1.2v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hit 775w from the wall and the psu shuts off, considering an RMA given i'm still quite off the 860w rated tpd. Actually thinking I might need a 1200 of some sort when I actually include the 5960 OC with the TX's.


I'm on AX1500i, should be enough for one card. I'm waiting with SLI for this generation, will got SLI with Pascal due to much higher perf. jump. Probably not sure about water hassle either, maybe will save that work for dual Pascal then.

My 5960X works stable on AIO at 4,71 1.36V/1.92V input, 127.3 bus 37x multi, cache 24x. Power draw is insane at 100% load.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> 1500+ is still very likely to require a custom BIOS with extra volts. Water keeps temps in check so that you can do that, and water will keep you from throttling due to temps (which starts happening at 65C and which will drop your OC by 30-60 MHz depending on your temps/settings), but it will still take a fairly lucky chip to hit 1500+ on the stock BIOS game stable.


I'm now using 425 BIOS. I don't have a problem with customs. Presumably will need a bit more voltage than that...?

I aim for game stable and rendering stable, not just benchmark. Now, my card is on air stable with EVGA SC 425 with +177/+0 (total 1304 I think) and +49mV or +52mW depending if I add some memory OC there (but haven't seen any perf. improvement from memory overclock so far). That is perfectly stable, but that fun kills with noise


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> The EK blocks are imo (opinions will vary) the best you can get with a few other choices, the block doesn't come with the backplate and will need to be purchased separately. The EK backplate/block comes with more than enough thermal pads covering all vrms/memory modules/gpu die rear, since you already have your loop you may not need any additional tubing (if you have some spare) but probably 1-2 fittings for the block. Thermal compound i'd use Arctic Silver 5, again there are a multitude of opinions on thermal paste and the pros/cons of each brand.
> 
> Also a picture of my new twins, cyclops3 here I come. Next upgrade is the poor AX860, the twins are killing it with 750w being drawn from stock 5960x/stock ram/stock tx's. If only I could predict the power draw of a 4.7 5960x @ 1.45v and two 1500 tx @ 1.27, if anyone's benched with a similar setup let me know your power draw please during benches (firestrike extreme combined perhaps?)


I was reaching 1200watts with 2x titan x at 1550mhz on cyclops3 bios + a 5960x @ 4.9 ghz 1.48v in firestrike ultra. I actually pulled more in scene 1 and 2. I also have lots of pump and rad fans in the background


----------



## deadwidesmile

That's mind blowing you hit 1200w with sli titans. 4790k @ 4.9ghz/1.3v, sli titan x @ 1500/1.27v, x2 pumps, and nearing x20 fans, lights, x3 144hz monitors etc... I've only seen max in Fs/extreme 917w @ wall. Factor in efficiency and it's well below 1200w psu.


----------



## alancsalt

No trouble believing marc0053. None at all.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Oh I believe him, ha. It's that the 2011-v3 pulls sooo much wattage. I want one now.


----------



## TK421

Anyone tried to use the EVGA hydro copper with a Swiftech H220x/H220 (pump on waterblock)? Do you find the need to run an extra pump with 1 waterblocked card?


----------



## toncij

It is not impossible. 5960X draws immense amount of power when overclocked. Remember that is an 8-core... double the number of cores than usual consumer i7s like 4790K. Double the cores, double the power draw. That is pretty much the reason 5960X is not clocked as high as 4790K and the unit can easily run at those clocks (even worst units).


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Oh I believe him, ha. It's that the 2011-v3 pulls sooo much wattage. I want one now.


It only pulls massive wattage when you go above the voltage wall.









Below 4.5GHz, and 1.2V, it keeps in check, ~250W. Not to mention the X version consumes a damn lot more power when OCed than the K versions.


----------



## nersty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Anyone tried to use the EVGA hydro copper with a Swiftech H220x/H220 (pump on waterblock)? Do you find the need to run an extra pump with 1 waterblocked card?


I have been running it (asus w/ EK-block, but I believe it is the same block that is used with the hydro coppers) with the H220x and it handles it perfectly fine. You will just need an additional radiator to handle the extra thermal output.

Super ghetto looking WC:


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> I was reaching 1200watts with 2x titan x at 1550mhz on cyclops3 bios + a 5960x @ 4.9 ghz 1.48v in firestrike ultra. I actually pulled more in scene 1 and 2. I also have lots of pump and rad fans in the background


I hope you're on cold putting that much voltage through your 5960x lol

That's pretty impressive for 2 cards. Used to be able to pull just less than 1300w with three Titan Blacks on a similar setup with 1.23v


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> It only pulls massive wattage when you go above the voltage wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below 4.5GHz, and 1.2V, it keeps in check, ~250W. Not to mention the X version consumes a damn lot more power when OCed than the K versions.


I should have made my name deadwidederail but, is it just the extra cores that jump the wattage up so significantly?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> I should have made my name deadwidederail but, is it just the extra cores that jump the wattage up so significantly?


Nope, Haswell-E as a whole gets more inefficient as soon as you move past 4.0GHz: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/intel-core-i7-5960x-haswell-e-cpu,3918-10.html

4.5GHz is seen as the sweet spot, or below 1.25V. Sandy Bridge got a lot more inefficient past ~4.5GHz too.


----------



## Baasha

The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt 5K Review w/ quad Titan X SC!

**Make sure to watch in 2160p60!*




Dat scaling tho!


----------



## AdamW0611

Hey guys, just joined up, picked up 2 Asus Titan X's a few days ago. Had 1 question hopefully someone can answer for sure, since the internet seems to be mixed on this, I have a Sony Bravia 65x850a, I bought it about a year and a half ago. A firmware update supposedly enabled HDMI 2.0, so I was figuring with the Titan X's I could be gaming in 4k Glory on the big screen... However that is not the case at all.

Anytime I try to game full screen 60hz 4k with SLI, I get terrible Green or black Flickering. I got this with my old 780ti SLI set up, but chalked it up to being issues with HDMI 1.4, but it's still present.. I can run 60hz full screen 4k with 1 card and it runs good, just lower frame rates than I would like.

I'm mainly wondering if I buy a real 4k PC Monitor with display port the green flickering will go away, Don't mind going and picking one up at microcenter, Just its a 2 hour round trip for me to get there and if I have to return it that's a lot of driving, or is it just an SLI bug that will happen no matter what input I use. So I'm sure many people on this site bought the Titan X's to play 4k and can shine light on the subject for me.

Thanks,
Adam.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamW0611*
> 
> Hey guys, just joined up, picked up 2 Asus Titan X's a few days ago. Had 1 question hopefully someone can answer for sure, since the internet seems to be mixed on this, I have a Sony Bravia 65x850a, I bought it about a year and a half ago. A firmware update supposedly enabled HDMI 2.0, so I was figuring with the Titan X's I could be gaming in 4k Glory on the big screen... However that is not the case at all.
> 
> Anytime I try to game full screen 60hz 4k with SLI, I get terrible Green or black Flickering. I got this with my old 780ti SLI set up, but chalked it up to being issues with HDMI 1.4, but it's still present.. I can run 60hz full screen 4k with 1 card and it runs good, just lower frame rates than I would like.
> 
> I'm mainly wondering if I buy a real 4k PC Monitor with display port the green flickering will go away, Don't mind going and picking one up at microcenter, Just its a 2 hour round trip for me to get there and if I have to return it that's a lot of driving, or is it just an SLI bug that will happen no matter what input I use. So I'm sure many people on this site bought the Titan X's to play 4k and can shine light on the subject for me.
> 
> Thanks,
> Adam.


I got that once with evga first sli pro bridge. Second unit was fine. This was at 4k.


----------



## AdamW0611

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> I got that once with evga first sli pro bridge. Second unit was fine. This was at 4k.


Kind of good to hear, I saw alot of info online about SLI bridges being the problem, I don't have any of the enthusiast bridges to try but did have 3 ribbon ones all with the same results. looks like I'll order a better quality bridge and see if that helps. Are you playing on a TV with HDMI 2.0, or a monitor with Displayport?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamW0611*
> 
> Kind of good to hear, I saw alot of info online about SLI bridges being the problem, I don't have any of the enthusiast bridges to try but did have 3 ribbon ones all with the same results. looks like I'll order a better quality bridge and see if that helps. Are you playing on a TV with HDMI 2.0, or a monitor with Displayport?


Have you tried different cables too? HDMI 2.0 is in early stages, but with DisplayPort there should be zero issues.


----------



## AdamW0611

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Have you tried different cables too? HDMI 2.0 is in early stages, but with DisplayPort there should be zero issues.


Yah sorry should have listed everything I tried so far, 5 different HDMI cables of varying quality, from free from the cable company to gold plated monster High speed, All 4 HDMI ports on the TV, (all allow me to select 60hz @ 2160p) swapped slots the cards are in, swapped sli bridge to the other 2, lightly wiggled the bridge while the flickering was occurring to see if it was loose, used just the TV as a single monitor incase it was caused by having 3 monitors of different refresh rates / resolutions. And tried all the drivers since the ones specifically for the titan x.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamW0611*
> 
> Yah sorry should have listed everything I tried so far, 5 different HDMI cables of varying quality, from free from the cable company to gold plated monster High speed, All 4 HDMI ports on the TV, (all allow me to select 60hz @ 2160p) swapped slots the cards are in, swapped sli bridge to the other 2, lightly wiggled the bridge while the flickering was occurring to see if it was loose, used just the TV as a single monitor incase it was caused by having 3 monitors of different refresh rates / resolutions. And tried all the drivers since the ones specifically for the titan x.


Definitely seems to be an issue with the SLI bridge. You could also try enabling K-Boost in EVGA Precision X too, and see if it's not a voltage related issue.


----------



## AdamW0611

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Definitely seems to be an issue with the SLI bridge. You could also try enabling K-Boost in EVGA Precision X too, and see if it's not a voltage related issue.


I'll check that out, I've never used Precision X, Ive always used MSI Afterburner for GPU management. I know watching HWinfo while gaming for temps and all, both cards are ramping up to around 1200mhz @ the same voltage, and with a rowdy fan profile stay in the low 60's and 70s.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> On water you can generally go higher with considerably lower temps, 1500+ can be expected with almost halved temps of air.
> 
> My AX860 can't handle two TX's at 1.2v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hit 775w from the wall and the psu shuts off, considering an RMA given i'm still quite off the 860w rated tpd. Actually thinking I might need a 1200 of some sort when I actually include the 5960 OC with the TX's.


Yeah I need to upgrade my AX860 too. A few days ago my computer shut off and restarted with this error...



But I'm stuck with it for a while. I need a bigger case before I upgrade, because my current 750D can't handle a PSU bigger than or equal to 200mm.


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> 1500+ is still very likely to require a custom BIOS with extra volts. Water keeps temps in check so that you can do that, and water will keep you from throttling due to temps (which starts happening at 65C and which will drop your OC by 30-60 MHz depending on your temps/settings), but it will still take a fairly lucky chip to hit 1500+ on the stock BIOS game stable.


LIke you said. I would add that water (assuming not AIO but rather full block - possibly with solid even active backplate) also does help cool other components in the card which increases overall stability and can provide higher OC. But 1500 on 1.237V will take fairly lucky chip and might not allow for any or high memory OC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> Any Rig that works well is decent in my opinion.
> It probably wouldn't help as much as just putting heatsinks on the original backplate would. Reason being, It's flat and wouldn't dissipate heat like finned heatsinks would. Seems kind of redundant. If there is no airflow inbetween especially, because you may not be getting 100% of the heat transfered to the second backplate from the first. So it would probably hurt more than help.


I think it shouldn't hurt him - or at least not as much. He is effectively going to get more area to discipate heat - provided those two backplates are properly connected through thermal-pads. But like you said - it would depend on airflow and likely its probably not going to help much - placing vertical heatsinks (Ram-sinks/northbridge sinks etc.) would help him much more.


----------



## upload420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> The EK blocks are imo (opinions will vary) the best you can get with a few other choices, the block doesn't come with the backplate and will need to be purchased separately. The EK backplate/block comes with more than enough thermal pads covering all vrms/memory modules/gpu die rear, since you already have your loop you may not need any additional tubing (if you have some spare) but probably 1-2 fittings for the block. Thermal compound i'd use Arctic Silver 5, again there are a multitude of opinions on thermal paste and the pros/cons of each brand.
> 
> Also a picture of my new twins, cyclops3 here I come. Next upgrade is the poor AX860, the twins are killing it with 750w being drawn from stock 5960x/stock ram/stock tx's. If only I could predict the power draw of a 4.7 5960x @ 1.45v and two 1500 tx @ 1.27, if anyone's benched with a similar setup let me know your power draw please during benches (firestrike extreme combined perhaps?)


I though ek was the brand for me but wanted to make sure. Thank you very much. I will see if i can order my backplate, block, tubing, and thermal compound all in one go today.

Also yea i always buy a big psu. For reasons such as this. Everyone always say you don't need more than such and such watt. That is because they don't run e series cpus overclocked to hell and back, along with multi high end gpus. I have this.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817194105

never had a problem with it. Comes with a ton of connections and provides good power to all my components. Yea its not the best brand in the world but it is very solid.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Just picked up a gsyn. 28" 4k monitor to try out. It was surprisingly cheap considering the Acer 1440p/144hz ips panel is so Damn expensive. Figure go 4k for half the price and experience gsync on sli Tx's as was intended


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Just picked up a gsyn. 28" 4k monitor to try out. It was surprisingly cheap considering the Acer 1440p/144hz ips panel is so Damn expensive. Figure go 4k for half the price and experience gsync on sli Tx's as was intended


I've been impressed with G-Sync, myself. Just picked up the Asus Swift when I got my TX. Games like Arma 3 that may drop framerate or that new game Ark Survival (dinosaur survival game), which has really bad optimization. I was actually able to play just fine at low FPS, when others couldn't. And I've been used to 144hz for a few years now. I do notice the lower framerates but it's not near as bad as it was on a non-G-sync monitor. The smoothness is great in those instances.


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt 5K Review w/ quad Titan X SC!
> 
> **Make sure to watch in 2160p60!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dat scaling tho!


Holy crap - that scales REALLY WELL. I had 3 780 GTX 6GB a few months back and NOTHING scaled that well. I'm impressed. Vram usage is awesome also


----------



## upload420

I have a problem. i was about to order my waterblock but i really can't tell what gauge my hose is. I have a small peice laying around so i measured it and it is diff bigger than 1/4.It actually measures a bit bigger than 3/8 but am sure that is what it is. So my problem is all the ek waterblocks off of ppc are 1/4 so how can i put this into my loop? Also what is the best way to know your tubing measurements. I built this loop 3 years ago and can't remember what it is for sure. Also there is a few different ek fc blocks. I assume the fc stands for full cover which is what i would want right? Also should i order this on performance pc or ek direct. I won't know what to do if i order all this stuff and i have two different tubing sizes.

also nickle or copper which is better and why?


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> I've been impressed with G-Sync, myself. Just picked up the Asus Swift when I got my TX. Games like Arma 3 that may drop framerate or that new game Ark Survival (dinosaur survival game), which has really bad optimization. I was actually able to play just fine at low FPS, when others couldn't. And I've been used to 144hz for a few years now. I do notice the lower framerates but it's not near as bad as it was on a non-G-sync monitor. The smoothness is great in those instances.


See I've been on 144hz 1080 for about a year now and love it. But I really hate 1080. I would love to go with a swift but can't justify it when (to me) it looks like 4k will get a lot of support over 1440p in the next 2 years. I do believe 1440p will be standard come early 2017. Which is a huge contributed factor to going 4k gsync now for half the cost.


----------



## G227

Quick BIOS question - what BIOSES use 1.256 or 1.261V? Looking to try up the voltage a tad bit but don't want to go now to full 1.274V (I might eventually - need to test at this V first).

I think the new MAXAIR does - but for some reason it boosted all the way up to 1.274 for me :/. I was thinking of the modded HC bios -> Modded HC 425 BIOS - GM200HC-425.ROM. This one should use 1.261V right? If so is that by default (with slider not touched - or with slider max out?)

Thanks!


----------



## cyenz

Question, what´s the recomended voltage to use with a hybrid? Will receive the cooler tomorror and will begin the testing to find a stable result for 24/7. My main concern are the VRM temps, will probably use the bios posted in OP that have 1.23 and a higher fan curve. Since the Hydrid will keep the temps down im afraid that since the fan will not spin much faster that the vrm´s will overheat even if the core is around 60c (estimating). Does the GPU temperature afect the other components temp? (lower gpu temp = lower vrm temp?).


----------



## xixou

Hi,

I modded my MSI titan X bios.
Faster fan speed curve, 110% power, boost core speed at 1342 MHz.
In case you are interested in, ask me ny personnal mail.

No need for MSI afterburner or percision X anymore.



aida64 lcd:





nvidia drivers 353.06


----------



## upload420

well i have everything picked out, block tubing and fittings. Now i need to decide on what thermal compound. I have never mounted a gpu waterblock so how much thermal compound do i need at which kind will give me the best temps. Also from my understanding you could just use thermal pads. Am i understanding this right or do i need to get thermal compound. What is everyone on here using. Being i have never water cooled a gpu i am going to need some help with this project. Some one want to link me a guide video on mounting a waterblock on the titan x? I think that will help me to understand much more much faster.

leaning towards this because it is not conductive.
http://www.performance-pcs.com/arctic-tim/arctic-cooling-mx-4-ultra-premium-thermal-compound-with-high-thermal-conductivity-20g.html

what do you guys think?

well do to hitting my budget i might have to settle on what comes with the waterblock. I should be ok with that right? I will pick up better stuff when i order my back plate next week.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *upload420*
> 
> well i have everything picked out, block tubing and fittings. Now i need to decide on what thermal compound. I have never mounted a gpu waterblock so how much thermal compound do i need at which kind will give me the best temps. Also from my understanding you could just use thermal pads. Am i understanding this right or do i need to get thermal compound. What is everyone on here using. Being i have never water cooled a gpu i am going to need some help with this project. Some one want to link me a guide video on mounting a waterblock on the titan x? I think that will help me to understand much more much faster.
> 
> leaning towards this because it is not conductive.
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/arctic-tim/arctic-cooling-mx-4-ultra-premium-thermal-compound-with-high-thermal-conductivity-20g.html
> 
> what do you guys think?
> 
> well do to hitting my budget i might have to settle on what comes with the waterblock. I should be ok with that right? I will pick up better stuff when i order my back plate next week.


I personally like IC Diamond. Pretty much as good as Gelid but easier to work with. MX4 is pretty good. But most likely no better then what is in the box with the block.


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on AX1500i, should be enough for one card. I'm waiting with SLI for this generation, will got SLI with Pascal due to much higher perf. jump. Probably not sure about water hassle either, maybe will save that work for dual Pascal then.
> 
> My 5960X works stable on AIO at 4,71 1.36V/1.92V input, 127.3 bus 37x multi, cache 24x. Power draw is insane at 100% load.
> I'm now using 425 BIOS. I don't have a problem with customs. Presumably will need a bit more voltage than that...?
> 
> I aim for game stable and rendering stable, not just benchmark. Now, my card is on air stable with EVGA SC 425 with +177/+0 (total 1304 I think) and +49mV or +52mW depending if I add some memory OC there (but haven't seen any perf. improvement from memory overclock so far). That is perfectly stable, but that fun kills with noise


The 5960x is a power hungry monster, worst part about my initial testing was I had it back at stock and even then was being bottlenecked by my psu.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I was reaching 1200watts with 2x titan x at 1550mhz on cyclops3 bios + a 5960x @ 4.9 ghz 1.48v in firestrike ultra. I actually pulled more in scene 1 and 2. I also have lots of pump and rad fans in the background


Funny the scene 1 and 2 had a higher power draw, i've always found the last scene as you'd expect to draw more power. I'm running 9x corsair 120's with 2x 360s, but I don't even factor them in with the 5960x power hog or twin tx lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> That's mind blowing you hit 1200w with sli titans. 4790k @ 4.9ghz/1.3v, sli titan x @ 1500/1.27v, x2 pumps, and nearing x20 fans, lights, x3 144hz monitors etc... I've only seen max in Fs/extreme 917w @ wall. Factor in efficiency and it's well below 1200w psu.


I'm looking at the evga supernova plat 1200 which i've heard nothing but good things about, Corsair are amazing but the AX series is just too expensive to continue with when the money could go into other things. EVGA plats also offer a 7 year warranty and EVGA are very easy to deal with in the event of RMAs.

My highest draw before my second tx was 619.5w peak during firestrike (during combined test) - 5960x @ 4.5 with 1.3v/OC TX/ram @3200 with 1.35v
GPU Topped out at 1605MHz (Cyclops 1.28 bios)/1.2740v/123.0% tdp/2000.7MHz Memory/1605MHz average/42C

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I need to upgrade my AX860 too. A few days ago my computer shut off and restarted with this error...
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm stuck with it for a while. I need a bigger case before I upgrade, because my current 750D can't handle a PSU bigger than or equal to 200mm.


I thought you might







I was worried about space down the bottom of my 900D (I know lol) but the bigger psus are only millimeters longer.


----------



## araujomarcelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SchmoSalt*
> 
> Has anyone experienced full system crashes with OCing? I have gotten 2 of them so far. These aren't the typical "driver has stopped responding" crashes. The computer becomes completely unresponsive. Even the reset button doesn't work. It powers completely off after a few seconds of stalling and restarts. I'm not sure if it's just the card or if the foundation of my PC is too weak for all of the power being pushed through it.
> 
> Here are the specs I was running at:
> Core Speed: 1460 Mhz (+94 Mhz)
> Memory Speed: 3700 Mhz (+95 Mhz)
> Voltage: +68mV
> Power Limit: 110%


Your psu doesnt have enough juice for your PC


----------



## upload420

Yea i will just end up using what is in the box until i have more money and order the backplate. Is ic diamond non conductive. I think I should lean towards something non conductive since a lot can go wrong with a gpu. I really wish i could afford the backplate today but i will just have to make do with what i have until i get more monies.

i ended up with this block with 2 x EK-ACF Compression Fitting 10/16mm (3/8 x 5/8" ) since that matches my current loop
http://www.performance-pcs.com/ek-fc-titan-x-gtx980-ti-waterblock-nickel-acetal.html

I also got this hosing, just going to replace all the hosing anyways, looks all faded and discolored.
http://www.performance-pcs.com/xspc-flx-premium-grade-pvc-tubing-3-8-id-5-8-od-2-meter-6-5-feet-retail-pack-uv-blue.html

I am pretty sure i should be go to go with all that. Is the block i selected a good setup and is there something else i need to order. Only thing i am worried about is being able to find a second block when i go sli. I think I will order a second here very soon so I don't end up trying to find one at the end of its life.

Can't wait to see what i can do with this thing under water. How do you think this will effect my performance. I assume it should help since my card won't throttle. I probably wont push the voltage to much until i get a backplate and add some extra cooling to the hot spots on the back side of the card.


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyenz*
> 
> Question, what´s the recomended voltage to use with a hybrid? Will receive the cooler tomorror and will begin the testing to find a stable result for 24/7. My main concern are the VRM temps, will probably use the bios posted in OP that have 1.23 and a higher fan curve. Since the Hydrid will keep the temps down im afraid that since the fan will not spin much faster that the vrm´s will overheat even if the core is around 60c (estimating). Does the GPU temperature afect the other components temp? (lower gpu temp = lower vrm temp?).


That entirely depends on what you are comfortable with. Some people here were running 1.274V from pretty much the launch date and they are still absolutely fine. Others prefer smaller voltage - and by smaller I mean 1.237V (i.e. maxed out stock BIOS - this is OC.net afterall







).

For me - I was uncomfortable with high VRM temps (I always post the 102C on stock volts/speeds picture of VRMs from TomsHardware







). Even with a backplate. I should also point out that I have Hybrid AIO as well. So I went down to 1.237V and dialed my OC back down to +250MHz - still my backplate got crazy hot. So I put ****-ton (and by ****-ton I mean ****-ton







) of heatsinks on the back of the backplate (including the heatsink that was cooling the GPU core from the stock card) which helped cool the backplate so that its only "hot" - with all the heatsinks getting hot too. This was running 1.237V @ +480MHz on memory. Now I'm going to try 1.256 and if it seems stable, I'll push for 1.274V







.

So - it depends









Now what I would recommend is to get Precision X or Afterburner and set your fan speeds manually. I had a fan curve that anything below 40C was stock 22% fan speed and above 40C I set it 47%. Its much easier than just using a modded BIOS with such fan curve. Now whenever I game, I just set my preferred profile in PX and it hits the fan @47% which works even better because before it took a while to get to 40C where the VRM were getting fried







. This way it also keeps the fan queit during normal load.

Lastly - GPU temps affect other temps a little - and mainly with the stock cooler and then with full waterblock (though there those temps won't be an issue anyway likely). With Hybrid - you are taking a little bit of stress away form VRMs because the heat is getting dissipated elsewhere. But not much.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *upload420*
> 
> Yea i will just end up using what is in the box until i have more money and order the backplate. Is ic diamond non conductive. I think I should lean towards something non conductive since a lot can go wrong with a gpu. I really wish i could afford the backplate today but i will just have to make do with what i have until i get more monies.
> 
> i ended up with this block with 2 x EK-ACF Compression Fitting 10/16mm (3/8 x 5/8" ) since that matches my current loop
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/ek-fc-titan-x-gtx980-ti-waterblock-nickel-acetal.html
> 
> I also got this hosing, just going to replace all the hosing anyways, looks all faded and discolored.
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/xspc-flx-premium-grade-pvc-tubing-3-8-id-5-8-od-2-meter-6-5-feet-retail-pack-uv-blue.html
> 
> I am pretty sure i should be go to go with all that. Is the block i selected a good setup and is there something else i need to order. Only thing i am worried about is being able to find a second block when i go sli. I think I will order a second here very soon so I don't end up trying to find one at the end of its life.
> 
> Can't wait to see what i can do with this thing under water. How do you think this will effect my performance. I assume it should help since my card won't throttle. I probably wont push the voltage to much until i get a backplate and add some extra cooling to the hot spots on the back side of the card.


IC Diamond is non cunductive.


----------



## upload420

cool did you happen to check out my links on the block i am ordering. Is that a good choice. First off not sure if i should pay the extra for the nickle plate. Also i did see a few other options from ek on there but not sure if there is any difference. Other just look like they didn't have that top black cover. I will be painting it metallic blue anyways.

I also forgot about the ocn55 discount saved me a good 9$ off of the price.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *upload420*
> 
> cool did you happen to check out my links on the block i am ordering. Is that a good choice. First off not sure if i should pay the extra for the nickle plate. Also i did see a few other options from ek on there but not sure if there is any difference. Other just look like they didn't have that top black cover. I will be painting it metallic blue anyways.
> 
> I also forgot about the ocn55 discount saved me a good 9$ off of the price.


All EK blocks are pretty good. They should all perform the same. It is mostly looks from one to the next. I like nickel just because it wont tarnish like bare copper does. But it is not a must.


----------



## kvickstick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> All EK blocks are pretty good. They should all perform the same. It is mostly looks from one to the next. I like nickel just because it wont tarnish like bare copper does. But it is not a must.


Nickel! <3 I do however LOVE my new Aqua Computer block and XCS backplate.


----------



## SchmoSalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *araujomarcelo*
> 
> Your psu doesnt have enough juice for your PC


850w is more than enough for a Titan X and 4670K.


----------



## upload420

Also can some one post me a guide or video on how to install my newly ordered water block. What kind of screw driver will i need to remove the reference cooler?


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kvickstick*
> 
> Nickel! <3 I do however LOVE my new Aqua Computer block and XCS backplate.


Very nice! I want this!!! My Bitspower block works great. However, I want that active backplate so I'm really heavily debating picking up two of those Aquacomputer setups here pretty soon. Did you order from their website or somewhere else? I asked PPCS if they would be getting the backplates in and their response was, "Aquacomputer doesn't have any in stock.".... But when I go to Aqua's site, they do have them in.. Anyways, I guess it's worth paying the extra to just order direct.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> IC Diamond is non cunductive.


IMHO Gelid GC Extreme and Prolimatech PK-3 are both far superior TIMs.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> IMHO Gelid GC Extreme and Prolimatech PK-3 are both far superior TIMs.


And gelud extreme comes with block


----------



## kvickstick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> Very nice! I want this!!! My Bitspower block works great. However, I want that active backplate so I'm really heavily debating picking up two of those Aquacomputer setups here pretty soon. Did you order from their website or somewhere else? I asked PPCS if they would be getting the backplates in and their response was, "Aquacomputer doesn't have any in stock.".... But when I go to Aqua's site, they do have them in.. Anyways, I guess it's worth paying the extra to just order direct.


I purchased from Aqua Computer directly, they are located in Germany and i am located in Sweden so for me it was a no brainer! I always order from EK directly too as it is within Europe.


----------



## dawn1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamW0611*
> 
> Hey guys, just joined up, picked up 2 Asus Titan X's a few days ago. Had 1 question hopefully someone can answer for sure, since the internet seems to be mixed on this, I have a Sony Bravia 65x850a, I bought it about a year and a half ago. A firmware update supposedly enabled HDMI 2.0, so I was figuring with the Titan X's I could be gaming in 4k Glory on the big screen... However that is not the case at all.
> 
> Anytime I try to game full screen 60hz 4k with SLI, I get terrible Green or black Flickering. I got this with my old 780ti SLI set up, but chalked it up to being issues with HDMI 1.4, but it's still present.. I can run 60hz full screen 4k with 1 card and it runs good, just lower frame rates than I would like.
> 
> I'm mainly wondering if I buy a real 4k PC Monitor with display port the green flickering will go away, Don't mind going and picking one up at microcenter, Just its a 2 hour round trip for me to get there and if I have to return it that's a lot of driving, or is it just an SLI bug that will happen no matter what input I use. So I'm sure many people on this site bought the Titan X's to play 4k and can shine light on the subject for me.
> 
> Thanks,
> Adam.


order EVGA sli pro bridge V2 the second (newest version) problem will go away...same happened to me in sli at 4K with cheap sli ribbon bridge and the first version of EVGA pro sli bridge.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *upload420*
> 
> cool did you happen to check out my links on the block i am ordering. Is that a good choice. First off not sure if i should pay the extra for the nickle plate. Also i did see a few other options from ek on there but not sure if there is any difference. Other just look like they didn't have that top black cover. I will be painting it metallic blue anyways.
> 
> I also forgot about the ocn55 discount saved me a good 9$ off of the price.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> IMHO Gelid GC Extreme and Prolimatech PK-3 are both far superior TIMs.


Never used Prolimatech. Have used Gelid. Gelid is the best outside of stuff like Liquid Ultra. But, I find it to be a big pain to use. Had to clean up and thicker then I like. I am not going to worry about 1C difference when using one over the other is a bit more user friendly. That is all I have ever seen going from one to the other, about 1C. But, that is me. I have Liquid Ultra on my CPU and IC Diamond on my TX's.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Ordered my backplates from EVGA for my cards. Anyone know what thermal pads come with them? Might order some new ones and change them all out. Have not decided. I go pack to work Tuesday night, so I wont get to do anything for a couple weeks. Gotta love out of town work.


----------



## inoran81

gpu blks for my triple titan x.... quality is superb, didn't know this is one of the most expensive gpu blk around (cost more than aqc) and its acrylic and nickel plated milling is flawless with mirror finish. also I noticed packaging for all blks are vacuum packed ....lol

this is the first time i'm going full bp water blks and i noticed not many ppl is using them ...hmm... hope it doesn't disappoint me.


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inoran81*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gpu blks for my triple titan x.... quality is superb, didn't know this is one of the most expensive gpu blk around (cost more than aqc) and its acrylic and nickel plated milling is flawless with mirror finish. also I noticed packaging for all blks are vacuum packed ....lol
> 
> this is the first time i'm going full bp water blks and i noticed not many ppl is using them ...hmm... hope it doesn't disappoint me.


That thing looks awesome! I need to man up and buy a block and redo my loop.....

ON another note, I think i made it into the firstrike ultra top 10 with 1533mhz, on the hydro copper bios, max air 2

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7337437


----------



## araujomarcelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SchmoSalt*
> 
> 850w is more than enough for a Titan X and 4670K.


850w *should* be enough but if you are running modded bios of 350w or higher on the gpu and cpu oc and if you have other bull****s like rgb keyboards and what not it will cause a psu failor, its more common than you think


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *araujomarcelo*
> 
> 850w *should* be enough but if you are running modded bios of 350w or higher on the gpu and cpu oc and if you have other bull****s like rgb keyboards and what not it will cause a psu failor, its more common than you think


750w here running 475w 1.23v titan x and 5820k 1.168v 4.2 and I'm doing fine


----------



## xixou

My wattmeter shows 400 Watts max usage on AC plug on last scene of 3dmark firestrike (combo cpu + gpu).
Currently running with a corsair CX750M


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inoran81*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gpu blks for my triple titan x.... quality is superb, didn't know this is one of the most expensive gpu blk around (cost more than aqc) and its acrylic and nickel plated milling is flawless with mirror finish. also I noticed packaging for all blks are vacuum packed ....lol
> 
> this is the first time i'm going full bp water blks and i noticed not many ppl is using them ...hmm... hope it doesn't disappoint me.


What's the best waterblock for titanx? (Ignoring aesthetics)


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inoran81*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gpu blks for my triple titan x.... quality is superb, didn't know this is one of the most expensive gpu blk around (cost more than aqc) and its acrylic and nickel plated milling is flawless with mirror finish. also I noticed packaging for all blks are vacuum packed ....lol
> 
> 
> this is the first time i'm going full bp water blks and i noticed not many ppl is using them ...hmm... hope it doesn't disappoint me.


EK have a lead on Bitspower just through existing customer base that has largly used EK over the years , however the last couple of blocks i've seen from bitspower have been superior to the EK blocks in looks and design. The waterblock for the 980 strix from bitspower cooled all the vrms .. not just some like the EK block and looked a lot better also.

The Titan X block you showed also looks really nice although i am not keen on vrm gaskets like they have used but EK use those also at times. I've had leaking occur around vrm gaskets but that's not a typical problem (you will be fine) , i'm running a lot more pressure than most so prefer solid acetal.

I'm sure you won't be disappointed , looks like a top quality block to me.


----------



## upload420

i am a little pissed off right now. I pulled my titan out and noticed there was a bunch of dust in the fan. So i figured i would try to take off the outer cover and clean it. I at one point i was going to do this and add another fan or two onto the reference heat sink. Anyways i stripped out one of the t6 screws. I ended up getting the screw out but it was hell. After it started happening on a second one i backed of put the screws back in and reinstalled it. I makes me mad tho. I hate that type of screws. They have always stripped on me. I am not even sure which screws i need to remove to get the cover off to clean the thing. Anyone care to show me all the screws that need to come out to do so?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *upload420*
> 
> i am a little pissed off right now. I pulled my titan out and noticed there was a bunch of dust in the fan. So i figured i would try to take off the outer cover and clean it. I at one point i was going to do this and add another fan or two onto the reference heat sink. Anyways i stripped out one of the t6 screws. I ended up getting the screw out but it was hell. After it started happening on a second one i backed of put the screws back in and reinstalled it. I makes me mad tho. I hate that type of screws. They have always stripped on me. I am not even sure which screws i need to remove to get the cover off to clean the thing. Anyone care to show me all the screws that need to come out to do so?


Doesn't the Titan X have normal cross heads? I'm sure mine did when I took the coolers off. The older cards all had T6 heads. There is always one that's tight as a proverbial though.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Well, my return period with Amazon ended yesterday. Guess this Titan X is now a keeper for the next year


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> See I've been on 144hz 1080 for about a year now and love it. But I really hate 1080. I would love to go with a swift but can't justify it when (to me) it looks like 4k will get a lot of support over 1440p in the next 2 years. I do believe 1440p will be standard come early 2017. Which is a huge contributed factor to going 4k gsync now for half the cost.


The only thing I want from Swift is its 144Hz. I wish someone would make [email protected], but guess we will have to wait no matter [email protected] can be made the same way 5K was. I'm using 5K at this moment, but I would use 144Hz also.

Ideal monitor would be 21:9 (wide) 7K - 6880x2880 @ 144Hz, but of course, that will not happen for years...


----------



## Nytestryke

I've been looking at psus and am almost fully decided on the evga supernova plat 1200w, great psu from all ocn members and reviewers. The cheapest I can find is US$199.86 (Australian sales tax is great), so if anybody has seen it for a better price I'd be very appreciative. I don't want to take the thread too







but it's all to allow me to get back to the twins and claim my spot in top 20 firestrike extreme (2x)


----------



## deadwidesmile

Check Amazon refurbished/repackaged deals.

I got a EVGA 1300G2 for $130 shipped to my door same day (I'm in Seattle, soooo...)

Perfectly fine PSU, just had a mashed corner on the box from shipping to Amazon HQ.


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Check Amazon refurbished/repackaged deals.
> 
> I got a EVGA 1300G2 for $130 shipped to my door same day (I'm in Seattle, soooo...)
> 
> Perfectly fine PSU, just had a mashed corner on the box from shipping to Amazon HQ.


Thanks, there's a few up there atm too. That's a really good price on yours, I'm seeing a few for $155 which don't look bad. I hate having my new tx sitting here and not being able to do anything with it, sure I can play games on stock but it's not the same without a decent OC


----------



## iamdjango

Quick question about the custom bioses:

What is a safe TDP to set when running on air given that 8+6 gives 300w if you look at the pci-e spec?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamdjango*
> 
> Quick question about the custom bioses:
> 
> What is a safe TDP to set when running on air given that 8+6 gives 300w if you look at the pci-e spec?


Ignore the PCI-spec, they're grossly underrated. If the cables aren't getting warm you're not pushing hard enough. As long as your temps are in check keep voltage below 1.25v


----------



## upload420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Doesn't the Titan X have normal cross heads? I'm sure mine did when I took the coolers off. The older cards all had T6 heads. There is always one that's tight as a proverbial though.


The ones to remove the whole entire cooler appeare to be the only ones that are fillips. I end up getting 7 screws out and the last to i stripped and barely got em out. I then was so freaking mad i just put them back and and decided to just wait til my loop arrives. I would however like to know what all screws need to be removed to pull that out cover off. Anyone know a guide or anything? I also need a guide for mounting my waterblock. Pref a video, it will be my first gpu water cooling project, can't wait!!!!









off topic but i am starting to see some of the 980ti oc results. They are very similar to the titan x. I therefore assume the titan will maintain its very small lead. The 980ti would theoritcally have to clock at 1555mhz to match my 1440mhz overclock being it has roughly 8% less cores. I am yet again still very happy to keep my Titan x. I never thought once about selling it for a 980ti. I like knowing I have the best nvidia has to offer. I am however not stupid. I know the price to performance ratio is much better on the 980ti. I even talked my nephew into getting the 980ti over the titan x.

I would be cool tho if dx12 was so amazing you could sli a 980ti with a titan x and get very good results.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> The EK blocks are imo (opinions will vary) the best you can get with a few other choices, the block doesn't come with the backplate and will need to be purchased separately. The EK backplate/block comes with more than enough thermal pads covering all vrms/memory modules/gpu die rear, since you already have your loop you may not need any additional tubing (if you have some spare) but probably 1-2 fittings for the block. Thermal compound i'd use Arctic Silver 5, again there are a multitude of opinions on thermal paste and the pros/cons of each brand.
> 
> Also a picture of my new twins, cyclops3 here I come. Next upgrade is the poor AX860, the twins are killing it with 750w being drawn from stock 5960x/stock ram/stock tx's. *If only I could predict the power draw of a 4.7 5960x @ 1.45v and two 1500 tx @ 1.27, i*f anyone's benched with a similar setup let me know your power draw please during benches (firestrike extreme combined perhaps?)
> **


Lol - punishing that AX860?

I get close to the same on my KillaWatt meter as Marc0053 with the same gpu bios and cpu voltage (although 1.47V on my cpu is only 4.75GHz







).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> I was reaching 1200watts with 2x titan x at 1550mhz on cyclops3 bios + a 5960x @ 4.9 ghz 1.48v in firestrike ultra. I actually pulled more in scene 1 and 2. I also have lots of pump and rad fans in the background


oh man - you'll have a killwatt beeping like crazy with Catzilla Raymarch test.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> No trouble believing marc0053. None at all.


for sure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> I've been looking at psus and am almost fully decided on the *evga supernova plat 1200w*, great psu from all ocn members and reviewers. The cheapest I can find is US$199.86 (Australian sales tax is great), so if anybody has seen it for a better price I'd be very appreciative. I don't want to take the thread too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but it's all to allow me to get back to the twins and claim my spot in top 20 firestrike extreme (2x)


Is the EVGA 1300 much more expensive?


----------



## h2spartan

So i just got around to installing the EVGA hybrid kit and backplate. I must say, thus far, I am impressed.

I did a quick voltage increase of +50 for 1.21v and +130mhz for a core frequency of 1522mhz. Temps at load did not exceed 37c in firestrike.


----------



## Artah

Quick question for those that's done it. Can you use an EK FC bridge to connect two EVGA Titan X hydrocoppers or do I have to use an aqua link pipe? I know they are made by EK but I just wanted to make sure the connections are the same. Thanks in advance.


----------



## cyenz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> So i just got around to installing the EVGA hybrid kit and backplate. I must say, thus far, I am impressed.
> 
> I did a quick voltage increase of +50 for 1.21v and +130mhz for a core frequency of 1522mhz. Temps at load did not exceed 37c in firestrike.


Are you using stock fan curve? Does the VRM get insanelly hot? Thanks


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> Well, my return period with Amazon ended yesterday. Guess this Titan X is now a keeper for the next year


Congrats on keeping the TX. I was in the same position and decided against all the hassle. Going to enjoy my cards for awhile.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyenz*
> 
> Are you using stock fan curve? Does the VRM get insanelly hot? Thanks


Here's my fan curve right now but since i still havent done much testing with it, it might change. Also, I thought i should be able to see vrm temp in gpuz but I dont have that option for some reason. hmmm....

Edit: Well, I just found out that Titan X doesn't have any VRM sensors. That sucks. O well, maybe ill eventually get an IR gun.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Quick question for those that's done it. Can you use an EK FC bridge to connect two EVGA Titan X hydrocoppers or do I have to use an aqua link pipe? I know they are made by EK but I just wanted to make sure the connections are the same. Thanks in advance.


Should be the same. U can ask ek directly. They are pretty good in support

Edit.. Oops they are not
http://forums.evga.com/m/tm.aspx?m=2343821&p=1


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Should be the same. U can ask ek directly. They are pretty good in support
> 
> Edit.. Oops they are not
> http://forums.evga.com/m/tm.aspx?m=2343821&p=1


Good to know, thanks for finding this post.

I decided to keep my Titan Xs instead of downgrading with the 980ti. I'll probably end up upgrading back up anyway after a while.


----------



## gavros777

I tested gta 5 at 4k last week with everything maxed out even txa and the vram was listed well over 11gbs and very close to 12gbs where i almost got worried i might not have enough vram. I have tx in sli and gta 5 lists my vram as 24gb but i know it's actually 12 and i should not exceed that amount.

update:
Just found articles on the web stating gta 5 uses 14gb of vram at 4k!

No wonder why people with quad sli get mega stuttering at triple 4k screens


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> I tested gta 5 at 4k last week with everything maxed out even txa and the vram was listed well over 11gbs and very close to 12gbs where i almost got worried i might not have enough vram. I have tx in sli and gta 5 lists my vram as 24gb but i know it's actually 12 and i should not exceed that amount.
> 
> update:
> Just found articles on the web stating gta 5 uses 14gb of vram at 4k!
> 
> No wonder why people with quad sli get mega stuttering at triple 4k screens


You did that test with triple 4K monitors or just one? I'm glad I decided to stay with Titan Xs. I'm still waiting for the 2nd one with a waterblock. I was overheating on air with only 1 4K monitor.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> I tested gta 5 at 4k last week with everything maxed out even txa and the vram was listed well over 11gbs and very close to 12gbs where i almost got worried i might not have enough vram. I have tx in sli and gta 5 lists my vram as 24gb but i know it's actually 12 and i should not exceed that amount.
> 
> update:
> Just found articles on the web stating gta 5 uses 14gb of vram at 4k!
> 
> No wonder why people with quad sli get mega stuttering at triple 4k screens


GTA V multiplies both the VRAM available and the VRAM required by the # of GPUs present. So in Titan X SLI, it will say you have 24 GB and need 10GB for example, but really it is only going to use 5 GB out of 12.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inoran81*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gpu blks for my triple titan x.... quality is superb, didn't know this is one of the most expensive gpu blk around (cost more than aqc) and its acrylic and nickel plated milling is flawless with mirror finish. also I noticed packaging for all blks are vacuum packed ....lol
> 
> this is the first time i'm going full bp water blks and i noticed not many ppl is using them ...hmm... hope it doesn't disappoint me.


Glad to see someone else using these blocks. I thought I was the only one!!









I get good temps on mine. One 1080 rad and I'm seeing max 35c under full load at max Overclock, with a 21c ambient room temp and 22c idle GPU temp. Under my Gaming OC, 1535/7900 I will see temps usually stay around 33c max, it will average at 28c.

The only problem is that these cards tend to heat up quite a bit on the back. The Fujipoly pads that came with my BP block help bring that out on the backplate so I'm leaning towards getting some additional cold plates to slap on the back or just moving over to the Aquacomputer block and active backplate. I've got about a month to make up my mind on that. But the BP block is definitely not a bad choice. I actually prefer it over the EK.


----------



## jaymaq

Got those too!.


----------



## maherps2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> I was reaching 1200watts with 2x titan x at 1550mhz on cyclops3 bios + a 5960x @ 4.9 ghz 1.48v in firestrike ultra. I actually pulled more in scene 1 and 2. I also have lots of pump and rad fans in the background


hello dude . i have the same cpu and a big water cooling , can u tell me what the temps ur geting at full load at 4.9 , and the setting if u can please


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> I was reaching 1200watts with 2x titan x at 1550mhz on cyclops3 bios + a 5960x @ 4.9 ghz 1.48v in firestrike ultra. I actually pulled more in scene 1 and 2. I also have lots of pump and rad fans in the background


Damn, and see I just bought an EVGA 1050w and people were telling me that was going to be overkill for two TX... Although my pumps and rad fans are on their own completely different PSU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> That's mind blowing you hit 1200w with sli titans. 4790k @ 4.9ghz/1.3v, sli titan x @ 1500/1.27v, x2 pumps, and nearing x20 fans, lights, x3 144hz monitors etc... I've only seen max in Fs/extreme 917w @ wall. Factor in efficiency and it's well below 1200w psu.


I hope my 1050w will handle my system fine when I pick up the second TX. I'm only running 1.27v at the moment on my 4790k and 1.23v max on my TX, not sure what the second TX will take to reach the same clocks since I don't have it yet. But as I was saying above, my Water loop and fans are on a different PSU. Just running 3 HDDs a couple SSDs internal PC components and a few case fans on the 1050w PSU.

Guess I'll find out next month when I pick up the second TX... Kinda wishing I would have just gone with a 1200w now, though. Everyone was saying 850w was enough when I had my HX850 and now I'm seeing people that are using even more.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> GTA V multiplies both the VRAM available and the VRAM required by the # of GPUs present. So in Titan X SLI, it will say you have 24 GB and need 10GB for example, but really it is only going to use 5 GB out of 12.


Got it, thank you so much for making it clear for me.


----------



## Watermicky

*Hello Sheyster*
Thanks a lot for your posts!!
I have just got 2 EVGA Titan X SC and I am running them under water. The maximum stable boost with the maximum settings in the default bios is currently 1320MHz, so I would like to release the beasts from the line with a custom bios







. I have never before flashed a VGA-bios, so I have some respect NOT to brick those two expensive fellows.

Here comes my question: Can I use any GM200 bios-mod with my graphic cards, regardless whether it is a modified GM200 default bios, a modified EVGA Titan X SC bios or a modified EVGA Titan X Hydrocopper bios? Will my EVGA Titan X SC recognize any of those bios-mods after being flashed?

Thanks a lot for your help.

With compliments from Switzerland









watermicky


----------



## mistax

I wonder if i can still keep a 1525 Core if i drop my voltage lower than 1.274 =(. I want to stay in the 1500 range, but i don't know if the card want to under 1.274


----------



## GPat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Watermicky*
> 
> *Hello Sheyster*
> Thanks a lot for your posts!!
> I have just got 2 EVGA Titan X SC and I am running them under water. The maximum stable boost with the maximum settings in the default bios is currently 1320MHz, so I would like to release the beasts from the line with a custom bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have never before flashed a VGA-bios, so I have some respect NOT to brick those two expensive fellows.
> 
> Here comes my question: Can I use any GM200 bios-mod with my graphic cards, regardless whether it is a modified GM200 default bios, a modified EVGA Titan X SC bios or a modified EVGA Titan X Hydrocopper bios? Will my EVGA Titan X SC recognize any of those bios-mods after being flashed?
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help.
> 
> With compliments from Switzerland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watermicky


The answer is a resounding yes. You can use any of the modded bioses regardless from manufacturer. I have a gigabyte card running an Evga based modded bios. You can use the HC bioses as well. Just keep temps in check


----------



## Wezno

I'm not sure if it's just the summer temperature messing with me (25C indoors), but I'm idling at 40C with EK waterblock and backplate and two 480 radiators (one 60mm, one 40mm).
The fans are at silent, but from what I've read it should be 17C deltaT at load with silent fans with only one radiator and I'm getting 15C deltaT in idle.
(Link to the test I'm refering to: http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2015/05/04/water-cooling-nvidia-s-titan-x/2)

What do you think, is something wrong or is this normal?
I'm thinking about a bad mount or air in the block, it rises from 40C to 50c in less than a second when I put it under load.
The card is flashed to the normal non-SC bios and totally stock in AB.

I'm reading people not getting above 40C in load, which is why I find this really wierd.

For further information:
My CPU is idling at 26C-ish and is before the GPU in the loop.

According to AB my card is idling with 57% power usage, which should be around 140W? Could that be the reason my card is 10C higher in idle than my CPU?
I have three screens connected to the card which might be why it won't go down further. I read about some persons having 65C idle on air thanks to a large amount of pixels and lowering the amount of pixels let the card to slow down even more.

Result:
I shut down my 1080p screen over HDMI and the card went down to 13% power usage.
So my two 1440p screens over DP uses 13% power and my one 1080p screen over HDMI uses 45%-ish power which lands on total 57%..
Really wierd, as a result my idle-temp dropped to 33C, which I still think is a bit high since some people are there at full load..

Might the last 5C idle and high load-temps(50C-60C) be because of a bad mount or air in the block like I mentioned earlier?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Slapped the last backplate on today. Won't be touching these bad boys until I either upgrade to WC or Pascal.


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Lol - punishing that AX860?
> 
> I get close to the same on my KillaWatt meter as Marc0053 with the same gpu bios and cpu voltage (although 1.47V on my cpu is only 4.75GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> oh man - you'll have a killwatt beeping like crazy with Catzilla Raymarch test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sure.
> Is the EVGA 1300 much more expensive?


It's not fun having just flashed both with cyclops3, can't do anything with it







I would like the 1300w, there isn't much of a price difference you're right. The 1300w does appear to be better value, I'll be looking out on Amazon refurbished and such for some deals. I sort of knew the AX860 wouldn't handle an extra tx well (false sense of hope), it's done well though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Slapped the last backplate on today. Won't be touching these bad boys until I either upgrade to WC or Pascal.


Nice backplates, should look good.


----------



## libremaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryanallan*
> 
> I can't find the origional post, but someone was asking what 100MHz means in terms of game performance.
> Here's a FPS log form a game of BF4.
> Running the maxair BIOS.
> Tested the difference between a +104 and a +208 overclock.
> The +104 OC runs at 1425MHz, and the +208 OC runs at 1525MHz.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Slapped the last backplate on today. Won't be touching these bad boys until I either upgrade to WC or Pascal.


How are your temps with SLI and stock cooler? I'm thinking of doing SLI but temps worries me.


----------



## G227

Some nice news (well







) for us TX owners. 



 -> Jayz review of the 980Ti G1 Gaming with custom PCB. Running @1528MHz vs TX @1400MHz and it still comes up short in most benchmarks (tying in some).

Looks like it will take rather crazy volt PCB versions like Classified or Kingpin @1.4V (or so I have heard) to really outclass TX. And by that time it's going to be very close in price and several months later with less vram.

Nothing like some evening self-reinforcing pep talk









That default cooler is nice though - during the sound test toward the end it was petty quiet!


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *libremaster*
> 
> How are your temps with SLI and stock cooler? I'm thinking of doing SLI but temps worries me.


I was worried as well but all is good. I'm running a custom profile that usually sits around 65-80 percent with temps around 50-70c. I cap all my games at 60fps so that also helps with temps since the cards dont have to work too bard. Both cards were flashed to a custom Hydro Copper BIOS (1.23v max).


----------



## jh30uk

Stock coolers are better for SLI than 3rd party coolers, so that worry is backwards.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Watermicky*
> 
> *Hello Sheyster*
> Thanks a lot for your posts!!
> I have just got 2 EVGA Titan X SC and I am running them under water. The maximum stable boost with the maximum settings in the default bios is currently 1320MHz, so I would like to release the beasts from the line with a custom bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have never before flashed a VGA-bios, so I have some respect NOT to brick those two expensive fellows.
> 
> Here comes my question: Can I use any GM200 bios-mod with my graphic cards, regardless whether it is a modified GM200 default bios, a modified EVGA Titan X SC bios or a modified EVGA Titan X Hydrocopper bios? Will my EVGA Titan X SC recognize any of those bios-mods after being flashed?
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help.
> 
> With compliments from Switzerland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watermicky


Since your cards are water-cooled, if you're looking for a high stable OC I suggest checking out the HC 1.281v BIOS. It's a modified EVGA Hydrocopper BIOS.


----------



## SteezyTN

Ahhh crap. Computer restarted again on my AX860 with the two Titans running at 1418mhz and my 4770k running at 4.5 1.31v. I'm lowering the CPU to 4.3 1.185v, so hopefully that'll give me the extra wattage I need.

I'm too busy with school and work, meaning that I only play about 2 days out of the week... So I'm not going to upgrade the PSU until I get a bigger case to fit it... Which won't be till January most likely.


----------



## Cozmo85

Sending back my hybrid cooler kit. I am just too sensitive to the pump noise. Will sadly miss the low temps and noise. Back to the stock cooler.

I have the original one and a brand new RMA replacement, both have same pump noise. $150 if anyone wants the new one before i send it back.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Some nice news (well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) for us TX owners.
> 
> 
> 
> -> Jayz review of the 980Ti G1 Gaming with custom PCB. Running @1528MHz vs TX @1400MHz and it still comes up short in most benchmarks (tying in some).
> 
> Looks like it will take rather crazy volt PCB versions like Classified or Kingpin @1.4V (or so I have heard) to really outclass TX. And by that time it's going to be very close in price and several months later with less vram.
> 
> Nothing like some evening self-reinforcing pep talk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That default cooler is nice though - during the sound test toward the end it was petty quiet!


Crazy volts to get close yes , consider most watercooled Txs are in the 1500s with full stability its going to take rather high clocks and higher voltages for sure on the 980 tis to catch up.

There are quite a few TX owners thinking about the pencil mod too without enough time to try it presently .. me for one . Personally once i get time i'll solder the VR to ground and avoid the pencil altogether. Once we unlock 1.3v+ (original Titans were ok to 1.4v with similar vrms and power draw) then yeah there will be no catching up.

I'll put my vmodded TX up against any classy .. lol ... make or break haha.

I think the enthusiast point is to overclock 980ti to titan x level and save some dough but really oc for oc that not going easily to happen and the 6gb haircut can't be overlooked for 4k .


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Some nice news (well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) for us TX owners.
> 
> 
> 
> -> Jayz review of the 980Ti G1 Gaming with custom PCB. Running @1528MHz vs TX @1400MHz and it still comes up short in most benchmarks (tying in some).
> 
> Looks like it will take rather crazy volt PCB versions like Classified or Kingpin @1.4V (or so I have heard) to really outclass TX. And by that time it's going to be very close in price and several months later with less vram.
> 
> Nothing like some evening self-reinforcing pep talk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That default cooler is nice though - during the sound test toward the end it was petty quiet!


Gotta love it. Pretty much why I kept my Titan X's instead of custom 980 TI's. Wait is too long for me and I can't get over the -6GB VRAM.


----------



## Nytestryke

I don't want to sound happy at ti owners disappointment, but it is nice knowing all those doomsayers spouting that tx owners had wasted money on an 'obsolete' card (using the extreme ti fans as an example) are getting put in their places. Not only do we have 6gb more per card but overclocked we can easily surpass OCed ti's, there's probably still more benching/testing that needs to be done on the ti to substantiate the tx's dominance but regardless i'm more than happy with my 2 power station killers.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> I don't want to sound happy at ti owners disappointment, but it is nice knowing all those doomsayers spouting that tx owners had wasted money on an 'obsolete' card (using the extreme ti fans as an example) are getting put in their places. Not only do we have 6gb more per card but overclocked we can easily surpass OCed ti's, there's probably still more benching/testing that needs to be done on the ti to substantiate the tx's dominance but regardless i'm more than happy with my 2 power station killers.


Dude. Ppl always try to justify their own setup n tend to talkdown on things they cant afford. EVERYBODY wants a titan x. Their issue is the price. Obviously ppl who bought it has no issue the price. So they have to ridicule them with other stuff.
They are just akin to mountain of crabs in basket. Each pulling the others down trying to escape.

I am pretty happy with tx except qualms atm with nvidia. I prefer the older way gsync operated with ulmb in windows n gsync during games. Its tiresome to always change manually. Also is me ir ncp nowadays lags to load.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> I don't want to sound happy at ti owners disappointment, but it is nice knowing all those doomsayers spouting that tx owners had wasted money on an 'obsolete' card (using the extreme ti fans as an example) are getting put in their places. Not only do we have 6gb more per card but overclocked we can easily surpass OCed ti's, there's probably still more benching/testing that needs to be done on the ti to substantiate the tx's dominance but regardless i'm more than happy with my 2 power station killers.


Agreed. I caught so much flak from people, in other forums for buying a TX, it's ridiculous. A lot of people were stuck on the whole OG Titan vs 780 Ti comparison even though that held no water this time around. Hell we even had a few of those guys hop in this forum here for a while, didn't we. Anyways, I've been nothing but pleased with my TX purchase. Never having any regrets. And can't wait for my second. That "peace of mind" I talked about in this thread, sure feels nice.


----------



## beginner1

Guys I've been running cyclops3 1.274v for a while which gets me to about 1450mhz stable.. Since my ASIC is very low 58.7 I'm thinking the 1.281v or 1.312v cyclops might be of benefit to me.

I'm under water and not seeing temps over 40c on my current OC, but my backplate is passive and I'm not sure what to do about the VRAM. I have an temp gun I can use on the backplate itself, but I'm not sure how I should be reading the results of that. Any suggestions?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beginner1*
> 
> Guys I've been running cyclops3 1.274v for a while which gets me to about 1450mhz stable.. Since my ASIC is very low 58.7 I'm thinking the 1.281v or 1.312v cyclops might be of benefit to me.
> 
> I'm under water and not seeing temps over 40c on my current OC, but my backplate is passive and I'm not sure what to do about the VRAM. I have an temp gun I can use on the backplate itself, but I'm not sure how I should be reading the results of that. Any suggestions?


Where do u guys live and what climate temps u have??
Thats crazy low.
Open rig??

Mine is best below 50 with a 2hp AC cooling the room to ambient 25c .Thats with all the rad fans maxed out. Silent will end up 50s.


----------



## beginner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Where do u guys live and what climate temps u have??
> Thats crazy low.
> Open rig??
> 
> Mine is best below 50 with a 2hp AC cooling the room to ambient 25c .Thats with all the rad fans maxed out. Silent will end up 50s.


Winter here in Australia at the moment so ambient is mid - low teens in the lab (i like fresh air), I'm running 2 x 480 rads which I think are loving the low ambients, will need to be careful come summer though when it's 30+ in here!


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Where do u guys live and what climate temps u have??
> Thats crazy low.
> Open rig??
> 
> Mine is best below 50 with a 2hp AC cooling the room to ambient 25c .Thats with all the rad fans maxed out. Silent will end up 50s.


I have one Mo-RA3 cooling one TX and an OC'd 4790k. If I OC my TX to 1565/8000 it will max out at 36c (only bounces to 36c rarely, mostly stays at 35c when maxed out.). That's at 21c ambient room temp. At 1535/7900, which is my general gaming OC I max at 33c averaging about 28c, this is at a lower voltage than my max OC of course (1.237v). I seem to reach my max stable OC at 1.26v. I prefer to keep the voltage down, since my max isn't too far off this gaming OC, and just run a modified version of Sheyster's GM200SC-425.ROM.

Edit: I'm in Texas by the way


----------



## Mio20

Hi

Possible Vbios VGPU 1.30 volts ? power 150%


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Not even once did I regret buying my TX, can not say the same for all other past expensive hardware. And I paid $1800 CAD for the whole set up with EK block and in store warranty.

Now if I was to buy right now, I'd probably go 980ti custom. But I am very happy about how it all turned out. Hopefully next month I can get the 5960x system I've been wanting for the past year.


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> Sending back my hybrid cooler kit. I am just too sensitive to the pump noise. Will sadly miss the low temps and noise. Back to the stock cooler.
> 
> I have the original one and a brand new RMA replacement, both have same pump noise. $150 if anyone wants the new one before i send it back.


I feel you. I'm battling the same thing. I was able to reduce the noise to almost un-noticable levels, but even with pump running @60% during normal use - which is when I care about it - at at heavily padded R5 with no side window (I basically addedd 3 layers of dampening materials) I can still sort of hear the damned thing. It's crazy since I couldn't hear my Enermax 240 CPU pump at all.

*For people who have a custom loop - do you hear your pump (and or any other of your watercooling components)?* I wanted to avoid going full custom now, but it seems like I might. I just don't want to run into similiar problems. Temps are not an issue for me now as the card is topping at 60C which is arguably a lot more than custom, but I would only have space for like 1 240rad anyway and cosidering 980s with some coolers idle at that temp because the fans don't spin, I'm ok with it







.

Aaaand +1 to all the happy TX owner comments







I'm personally maxing out @1476MHz & 8GHz @1.261V - but that still pulls me well ahead of any 980Ti







. Funny enough, I maxed out 1471MHz and 7.94GHz with 1.237V so I didn't gain much by going to higher voltage :/ but oh well







.


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beginner1*
> 
> Guys I've been running cyclops3 1.274v for a while which gets me to about 1450mhz stable.. Since my ASIC is very low 58.7 I'm thinking the 1.281v or 1.312v cyclops might be of benefit to me.
> 
> I'm under water and not seeing temps over 40c on my current OC, but my backplate is passive and I'm not sure what to do about the VRAM. I have an temp gun I can use on the backplate itself, but I'm not sure how I should be reading the results of that. Any suggestions?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mio20*
> 
> Hi
> 
> Possible Vbios VGPU 1.30 volts ? power 150%


If I understand it correctly you can only put 1.274V though the card. I'm not sure why those BIOSes are rated higher, but the actual voltage should be 1.274V. Others here will know more - somebody please correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## Mio20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> If I understand it correctly you can only put 1.274V though the card. I'm not sure why those BIOSes are rated higher, but the actual voltage should be 1.274V. Others here will know more - somebody please correct me if I'm wrong


I wish with a Bios 1.30 vgpu


----------



## beginner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> If I understand it correctly you can only put 1.274V though the card. I'm not sure why those BIOSes are rated higher, but the actual voltage should be 1.274V. Others here will know more - somebody please correct me if I'm wrong


Well I went ahead and loaded that BIOS, and I see only 1.274 in AB, GPU Z etc.. Been digging around a bit and from what I can tell 1.274v is the highest that can be reported, although the voltage itself may be higher.. Right now I'm not really sure myself what the deal is. Also, I don't seem to be able to adjust clocks using the sliders, I'm just seeing the same 1404mhz reported regardless of what I set. So basically I have no idea what's going on









I did take some readings off the backplate while running valley, stock clocks it seems to stabilize at around 50c, and on my cyclops3 1.274v +400 +400 OC it crept up and seemed to sit at about 55c, this new BIOS with AB untouched looks to be about 55c as well. I havn't had much time to investigate thoroughly, rigs getting a few changes tomorrow so after I'll try and figure out what's going on with those temps and what they mean.


----------



## beginner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> *For people who have a custom loop - do you hear your pump (and or any other of your watercooling components)?* .


Im fresh off a define XL R2 and was running a pretty much silent setup, bunch of passive stuff and a couple 140mm noctua intakes running at minimum. Case now is enthoo primo, doesn't have any of that sound deadening stuff and the big gas window ain't helping - on low load with d5 pump and 8 fans spinning at 300rpm sound comes out, but I don't notice it anymore or less than I noticed the previous setup. At high load any pump noise is drowned out by the fans, it's kinda noisy, doesn't bother me though, it is a necessary evil.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> I have one Mo-RA3 cooling one TX and an OC'd 4790k. If I OC my TX to 1565/8000 it will max out at 36c (only bounces to 36c rarely, mostly stays at 35c when maxed out.). That's at 21c ambient room temp. At 1535/7900, which is my general gaming OC I max at 33c averaging about 28c, this is at a lower voltage than my max OC of course (1.237v). I seem to reach my max stable OC at 1.26v. I prefer to keep the voltage down, since my max isn't too far off this gaming OC, and just run a modified version of Sheyster's GM200SC-425.ROM.
> 
> Edit: I'm in Texas by the way


Mora aint normal
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beginner1*
> 
> Winter here in Australia at the moment so ambient is mid - low teens in the lab (i like fresh air), I'm running 2 x 480 rads which I think are loving the low ambients, will need to be careful come summer though when it's 30+ in here!


Nice
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> I feel you. I'm battling the same thing. I was able to reduce the noise to almost un-noticable levels, but even with pump running @60% during normal use - which is when I care about it - at at heavily padded R5 with no side window (I basically addedd 3 layers of dampening materials) I can still sort of hear the damned thing. It's crazy since I couldn't hear my Enermax 240 CPU pump at all.
> 
> *For people who have a custom loop - do you hear your pump (and or any other of your watercooling components)?* I wanted to avoid going full custom now, but it seems like I might. I just don't want to run into similiar problems. Temps are not an issue for me now as the card is topping at 60C which is arguably a lot more than custom, but I would only have space for like 1 240rad anyway and cosidering 980s with some coolers idle at that temp because the fans don't spin, I'm ok with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Aaaand +1 to all the happy TX owner comments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm personally maxing out @1476MHz & 8GHz @1.261V - but that still pulls me well ahead of any 980Ti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Funny enough, I maxed out 1471MHz and 7.94GHz with 1.237V so I didn't gain much by going to higher voltage :/ but oh well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thats odd. My both pumps makes no sound. My ceiling fan or aircond is louder. And i am using panasoc yunagi fans which suppose to be as silent u can get.

All 140mm fans run at 750-900rpm. They can get loud if i crank it up to 1500 but that only kicks in if water temps hit 55c.

Silent gaming rig is definately the way to go. If i open my glass top of the casing temps drop another 5-8c. Thats too loud



No noise from it other than once in a while my wd blacks at the bay drive spinning.


----------



## TK421

I have one extra backplate (EVGA) for a Titan X, I don't need it, anyone would like to buy it?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beginner1*
> 
> Guys I've been running cyclops3 1.274v for a while which gets me to about 1450mhz stable.. Since my ASIC is very low 58.7 I'm thinking the 1.281v or 1.312v cyclops might be of benefit to me.
> 
> I'm under water and not seeing temps over 40c on my current OC, but my backplate is passive and I'm not sure what to do about the VRAM. I have an temp gun I can use on the backplate itself, but I'm not sure how I should be reading the results of that. Any suggestions?


Unfortunately, 1.281 or 1.31V all run at the same voltage - it's the limit of the hardware which is 1.274V. So switching to a different bios won't give any more voltage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *Not even once did I regret buying my TX*, can not say the same for all other past expensive hardware. And I paid $1800 CAD for the whole set up with EK block and in store warranty.
> 
> Now if I was to buy right now, I'd probably go 980ti custom. But I am very happy about how it all turned out. Hopefully next month I can get the 5960x system I've been wanting for the past year.


^^ This.
The first Titan was a landmark card... and this one is too.


----------



## beginner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Unfortunately, 1.281 or 1.31V all run at the same voltage - it's the limit of the hardware which is 1.274V. So switching to a different bios won't give any more voltage.


Oh...that is less than ideal

Wait so howcome the different voltage bios' then?


----------



## cyenz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beginner1*
> 
> Guys I've been running cyclops3 1.274v for a while which gets me to about 1450mhz stable.. Since my ASIC is very low 58.7 I'm thinking the 1.281v or 1.312v cyclops might be of benefit to me.
> 
> I'm under water and not seeing temps over 40c on my current OC, but my backplate is passive and I'm not sure what to do about the VRAM. I have an temp gun I can use on the backplate itself, but I'm not sure how I should be reading the results of that. Any suggestions?


Just for curiosity what´s your stock voltage with that asic?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beginner1*
> 
> Oh...that is less than ideal
> 
> Wait so howcome the different voltage bios' then?


Time for the pencil mod if you like a tad more voltage.

*
http://overclocking.guide/nvidia-gtx-titan-x-volt-mod-pencil-vmod/*


----------



## beginner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyenz*
> 
> Just for curiosity what´s youre stock voltage with that asic?


Forgot lol, if I chuck the stock bios back on will let you know


----------



## beginner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Time for the pencil mod if you like a tad more voltage.
> 
> *
> http://overclocking.guide/nvidia-gtx-titan-x-volt-mod-pencil-vmod/*


Ohhh man, I don't think it is time for the pencil mod... Might save that one for next year









edit: can anyone recommend a bios that will give me max possible volts and still allow me to use the other sliders as normal? this one doesn't seem to be working out for me


----------



## G227

*Quiestion about the 1.261V MAXAIR 2 BIOS -> I have noticed that my GPU doesn't idle as much as it should.* It often shoots up to 1126MHz @1.261V - especially when in chrome. I'm running 144Hz monitor but only @120Hz precisely because of this. This though happens also when the computer was completely untouched - though Chrome was running in the background. I have not noticed this before on SC425 BIOS. Any ideas why it might be happening or anybody has the same thing?

Bellow is included picture from PX of computer locked at idle:



_______________________
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mio20*
> 
> I wish with a Bios 1.30 vgpu


Many people here too - but reality is you will get 1.274V unless you hardware mod the card








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Thats odd. My both pumps makes no sound. My ceiling fan or aircond is louder. And i am using panasoc yunagi fans which suppose to be as silent u can get.
> 
> All 140mm fans run at 750-900rpm. They can get loud if i crank it up to 1500 but that only kicks in if water temps hit 55c.
> 
> Silent gaming rig is definately the way to go. If i open my glass top of the casing temps drop another 5-8c. Thats too loud
> 
> 
> 
> No noise from it other than once in a while my wd blacks at the bay drive spinning.


Hmm - weird. I guess perception might be different. I'm going for complete silence rig at idle - so I don't hear my fans spinning at all. Thus I hear slight "humming" which comes not even really from the pump but from the tubes connecting the pump and the radiator. Will see if I can get the pump to around 40-50% which should solve it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Unfortunately, 1.281 or 1.31V all run at the same voltage - it's the limit of the hardware which is 1.274V. So switching to a different bios won't give any more voltage.
> ^^ This.
> The first Titan was a landmark card... and this one is too.


I wonder why those BIOSes are then advertised as such? I.e. 1.281/1.31V when then actually push only the max of 1.274V?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> *Quiestion about the 1.261V MAXAIR 2 BIOS -> I have noticed that my GPU doesn't idle as much as it should.* It often shoots up to 1126MHz @1.261V - especially when in chrome. I'm running 144Hz monitor but only @120Hz precisely because of this. This though happens also when the computer was completely untouched - though Chrome was running in the background. I have not noticed this before on SC425 BIOS. Any ideas why it might be happening or anybody has the same thing?
> 
> Bellow is included picture from PX of computer locked at idle:
> 
> 
> 
> _______________________
> Many people here too - but reality is you will get 1.274V unless you hardware mod the card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm - weird. I guess perception might be different. I'm going for complete silence rig at idle - so I don't hear my fans spinning at all. Thus I hear slight "humming" which comes not even really from the pump but from the tubes connecting the pump and the radiator. Will see if I can get the pump to around 40-50% which should solve it.
> I wonder why those BIOSes are then advertised as such? I.e. 1.281/1.31V when then actually push only the max of 1.274V?


Mine on default is dead silent on idle n load.
the pc has no bling etc. most ppl think its off. It never is.
What pumps ure using btw??

Mine is dual d5 with ek dual top/xres single loop. Its fixed to the drive cage. There is no noise.


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> *Quiestion about the 1.261V MAXAIR 2 BIOS -> I have noticed that my GPU doesn't idle as much as it should.* It often shoots up to 1126MHz @1.261V - especially when in chrome. I'm running 144Hz monitor but only @120Hz precisely because of this. This though happens also when the computer was completely untouched - though Chrome was running in the background. I have not noticed this before on SC425 BIOS. Any ideas why it might be happening or anybody has the same thing?


yes - Chrome will do this to you. You can try turning off hardware acceleration in chrome settings. but mine does this as well. I'm on a 4k screen tho. Not sure if any of that matters.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BossJ*
> 
> yes - Chrome will do this to you. You can try turning off hardware acceleration in chrome settings. but mine does this as well. I'm on a 4k screen tho. Not sure if any of that matters.


N changing sli profile on chrome to single card. Y the heck we need two titan x sli for chrome.


----------



## TK421

Anyone know how to throttle down the card to lower performance levels when you are in desktop? I seem to be stuck at P0 1000mhz and 3705mhz (OCed memory). Using 144hz monitor.


----------



## unreality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Anyone know how to throttle down the card to lower performance levels when you are in desktop? I seem to be stuck at P0 1000mhz and 3705mhz (OCed memory). Using 144hz monitor.


2 posts above you theres the answer. Set your monitor to 120Hz on desktop.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> 2 posts above you theres the answer. Set your monitor to 120Hz on desktop.


Tried 120hz through "advanced settings" but core clock still 1001mhz

Also, if I set desktop to 120hz, will games also be run at 120hz?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beginner1*
> 
> Well I went ahead and loaded that BIOS, and I see only 1.274 in AB, GPU Z etc.. Been digging around a bit and from what I can tell 1.274v is the highest that can be reported, although the voltage itself may be higher.. Right now I'm not really sure myself what the deal is. Also, I don't seem to be able to adjust clocks using the sliders, I'm just seeing the same 1404mhz reported regardless of what I set. So basically I have no idea what's going on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did take some readings off the backplate while running valley, stock clocks it seems to stabilize at around 50c, and on my cyclops3 1.274v +400 +400 OC it crept up and seemed to sit at about 55c, this new BIOS with AB untouched looks to be about 55c as well. I havn't had much time to investigate thoroughly, rigs getting a few changes tomorrow so after I'll try and figure out what's going on with those temps and what they mean.


the bios (in combo with the driver) can "request" voltage from the buck controller. The TX BC (aka, VRM) is limited toi 1.274V under load, which when you measure it in the back of the card will vary slightly with ASIC (due to the different load lines they have). THe mod bios can set a limit lower than 1.281V, but going higher in the bios does not get more voltage. This model buck controller is not accessible with I2C commands (which the OG titan was). That's what it is.








the cyclops3 bios is my "abomination", don't blame brother Cyclops for it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beginner1*
> 
> Ohhh man, I don't think it is time for the pencil mod... Might save that one for next year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: can anyone recommend a bios that will give me max possible volts and still allow me to use the other sliders as normal? this one doesn't seem to be working out for me


Edit the second voltage limit slider in bios to read 600mV - 1281mV. But when I've tried, it is not stable at higher clocks (1500+)


----------



## hacktastic

Hi Titan X owners I was wondering what stable overclocks you have been able to achieve? in terms of Clock speed, Memory clock and any over voltage? What are you using to cool your card, Stock, Aftermarket air or Water cooling? Obviously no card is the same and no environment is either but I would like to know what you guys have clocked your cards at anyway so that I can test different clock speeds based on experienced overclockers findings.

I'm new to the GPU overclock scene and I have noticed that some games do not like the overclock settings that other games do. for example DCUO and GTA V like one setting where as Smite doesn't. I imagine its because DCUO and GTA V are older games. Granted GTA V is new to PC yet I don't imagine the original game engine has changed from its console days.

Note: all game settings are at their highest except for AA settings because I am playing at 4k.

I have a Titan X which I added an ACX 2.0 cooler to it. I've paired my card with the Acer XB280hk bprz.

Thanks for your help!

If it matters I am using EVGA's Precision X 16 to conduct my overclocks, primarily because my card is an EVGA.


----------



## unreality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Tried 120hz through "advanced settings" but core clock still 1001mhz
> 
> Also, if I set desktop to 120hz, will games also be run at 120hz?


You can set Preferred refresh rate to Highest Available in 3D Settings, despite having 120Hz on Desktop. My Swift is downclocking to idle @ 120Hz.

EDIT: just set to 120Hz in nvidia control setting @ screen resolution. Dunno what you mean with advanced settings


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> You can set Preferred refresh rate to Highest Available in 3D Settings, despite having 120Hz on Desktop. My Swift is downclocking to idle @ 120Hz.
> 
> EDIT: just set to 120Hz in nvidia control setting @ screen resolution. Dunno what you mean with advanced settings


Screen properties -> advanced settings

Will take a look later on for the nvcp setting


----------



## Watermicky

*@Sheyster*: Thanks for your reply. Where do I get the HC 1.281v BIOS AND what about your modded HC 425 BIOS, can you recommend it in this case as well?


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> 2 posts above you theres the answer. Set your monitor to 120Hz on desktop.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hacktastic*
> 
> Hi Titan X owners I was wondering what stable overclocks you have been able to achieve? in terms of Clock speed, Memory clock and any over voltage? What are you using to cool your card, Stock, Aftermarket air or Water cooling? Obviously no card is the same and no environment is either but I would like to know what you guys have clocked your cards at anyway so that I can test different clock speeds based on experienced overclockers findings.
> 
> I'm new to the GPU overclock scene and I have noticed that some games do not like the overclock settings that other games do. for example DCUO and GTA V like one setting where as Smite doesn't. I imagine its because DCUO and GTA V are older games. Granted GTA V is new to PC yet I don't imagine the original game engine has changed from its console days.
> 
> Note: all game settings are at their highest except for AA settings because I am playing at 4k.
> 
> I have a Titan X which I added an ACX 2.0 cooler to it. I've paired my card with the Acer XB280hk bprz.
> 
> Thanks for your help!
> 
> If it matters I am using EVGA's Precision X 16 to conduct my overclocks, primarily because my card is an EVGA.


Well - you can browse back few pages and see what people are getting. But yes - I do the same thing so I can't really blame you that much.

What most people are able to achieve is 1400s (anywhere from 1400-1490) with 8GHz memory on stock volts (1.237V) mainly using SC425 BIOS to get rid of power throttling. I would personally be careful of clocking memory too high if you don't have adequate cooling for it - but thats just me (literally







).

With more volts (hence with different BIOSes) - 1.261V or 1.274V you can get higher and people report numbers north of 1500s with 8GHz as well. For this you will need watercooling unless you are a little crazy.

My personal best is:
@1.237V - 1471MHz & 7.95GHz
@1.261V - 1477MHz & 8GHz

My card is actually not that good when it comes to OC apparently as people get more. Though sometimes you have to be wary as some people report bench stable OC as opposed to game or 24/7 stable OC. I also had to put bunch of heatsinks on the back of the card to be able to clock my memory this high (gave me about +20MHz on core & +200MHz on memory on same voltage).

Now granted - I only play Witcher 3 and played dragon age inquisition, but there was no difference in overclocking there. If your system is stable it should be stable in all games - unless its a game issue. Some games might pull more power being more demanding which can cause instability, but thats general - meaning your card just can't handle that OC @ that clock level.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the bios (in combo with the driver) can "request" voltage from the buck controller. The TX BC (aka, VRM) is limited toi 1.274V under load, which when you measure it in the back of the card will vary slightly with ASIC (due to the different load lines they have). THe mod bios can set a limit lower than 1.281V, but going higher in the bios does not get more voltage. This model buck controller is not accessible with I2C commands (which the OG titan was). That's what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the cyclops3 bios is my "abomination", don't blame brother Cyclops for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit the second voltage limit slider in bios to read 600mV - 1281mV. But when I've tried, it is not stable at higher clocks (1500+)


You wrote 1.274V under load but then you mentioned slider up to 1.281V?







I just wonder why those BIOSes are called 1.281/1.31 hmm

Also - from what I understand - 980Ti gets up to 1.281 with mod BIOS? Since its pretty much the same card - shouldn't it be the same?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mio20*
> 
> I wish with a Bios 1.30 vgpu


Pencil mod.


----------



## BigMack70

Welp... looks like Titan X owners have nothing to worry about for not waiting for Fiji. That presentation was a gigantic fail from AMD. Paper launch, zero hard facts about gaming performance...


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Welp... looks like Titan X owners have nothing to worry about for not waiting for Fiji. That presentation was a gigantic fail from AMD. Paper launch, zero hard facts about gaming performance...


And this is bad for all of us!!! No competition no inovation and prices stay high


----------



## Gabrielzm

Yeah...Judging by the prices AMD put on the 390x..... It is in a way bad news. I would like to have in the market a card close to Tx in performance from AMD.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> And this is bad for all of us!!! No competition no inovation and prices stay high


I think this is the future we're looking at. I fail to see how AMD is going to magically recapture market share based on what they showed today. Now, AMD is sort of famous for their awful marketing, and maybe the cards will wind up being epic, but given that this is a paper launch I just don't think the availability is going to be there. And performance certainly doesn't sound revolutionary... merely competitive.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Watermicky*
> 
> *@Sheyster*: Thanks for your reply. Where do I get the HC 1.281v BIOS AND what about your modded HC 425 BIOS, can you recommend it in this case as well?


HC 1.281v BIOS is here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/9170#post_23981390

I would recommend that one or the Maxair2 BIOS if you're watercooled.


----------



## traxtech

I like how they were gloating about performance... at 45 fps. Sigh.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Some nice news (well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) for us TX owners.
> 
> 
> 
> -> Jayz review of the 980Ti G1 Gaming with custom PCB. Running @1528MHz vs TX @1400MHz and it still comes up short in most benchmarks (tying in some).
> 
> Looks like it will take rather crazy volt PCB versions like Classified or Kingpin @1.4V (or so I have heard) to really outclass TX. And by that time it's going to be very close in price and several months later with less vram.
> 
> Nothing like some evening self-reinforcing pep talk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That default cooler is nice though - during the sound test toward the end it was petty quiet!


So glad I kept my Titan X. 1528MHz on the 980Ti and still can't beat a overclocked Titan X @ 1400MHz.

The guy needs to get a EVGA Titan X Hybrid and compare it to the G1 Gaming
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> I like how they were gloating about performance... at 45 fps. Sigh.


Sounds to me like the Fury X will be launching end of July. I expect it to beat the Titan X. And it better do so, considering it's being released FIVE MONTHS after the Titan X came out. Very disappointing if it can't beat the Titan X.


----------



## evmota21

Guys, random question here.

My TITAN X sometimes, just locks on 405mhz and I can't bump it up no matter what, even if I'm playing. Do you know why this happens?


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> HC 1.281v BIOS is here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/9170#post_23981390
> 
> I would recommend that one or the Maxair2 BIOS if you're watercooled.


Hmm - can you or somebody else here explain why we are looking at 1.281V bios when the person itself says it is limited to 1.274V? I'm probably missing something









Also - *can somebody suggest a good shop to get fujipoly thermal pads that is either in Europe or has decent shipping prices*? I have been trying to get my hands on some - but the prices for shippping are ridiculous from US. Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> I like how they were gloating about performance... at 45 fps. Sigh.


I totally missed the presentation - is there a place to see it? Interested how it is all going to come along. I do thing that Fury X is going to be competitive especially given the small form factor, decent price and included AIO solution - which, lets face it, is likely going to be better than the EVGA Hybrid AIO. I think the biggest issue for that card is going to be 4GB of memory (we just need to remember all the 980 discussions - heck even the 980Ti







). And yes - its giving us something that we are all enjoying here for months in advance. Lastly - the true HBM 2 implementation coming in Pascal/next gen AMD is going to destroy it either way









Last - I just wish Nvidia allowed us to tinker with the Tessellation levels like AMD does - for Witcher 3 even if its not optimized for AMD they are eventually getting better performance by decreasing it from 64 to 32, 16 or 8 with minuscule graphical degrades, yet NVIDIA locks us in the 64 (I'd wager it also helps them sell new Maxwell cards as they handle tessellation 3x faster then Kepler counterparts).


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Hmm - can you or somebody else here explain why we are looking at 1.281V bios when the person itself says it is limited to 1.274V? I'm probably missing something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also - *can somebody suggest a good shop to get fujipoly thermal pads that is either in Europe or has decent shipping prices*? I have been trying to get my hands on some - but the prices for shippping are ridiculous from US. Thanks!


its measured on the card. Softwarewise it will read as 1.274 but in reality its hitting 1.281.

as for the pads I have no clue lol.


----------



## fcman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> Sounds to me like the Fury X will be launching end of July. I expect it to beat the Titan X. And it better do so, considering it's being released FIVE MONTHS after the Titan X came out. Very disappointing if it can't beat the Titan X.


They very explicitly stated June 24. And why would it be disappointing? It's $350 cheaper... Doesn't really matter though since nVidia already made the Titan X irrelevant anywhere but fringe cases (4k surround)


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fcman*
> 
> They very explicitly stated June 24. And why would it be disappointing? It's $350 cheaper... Doesn't really matter though since nVidia already made the Titan X irrelevant anywhere but fringe cases (4k surround)


I'm sensing a bias here







(granted some people here will have an opposing one - so I guess it matters not).

Can't comment on the disappointment stuff - haven't watched the thing myself. I do thing from the info I got that FX will have a place and it is a well designed, compact product. We will see the performance, but its good. I would be worried about those 4GB going into 4K though.

As per 980Ti - it is an awesome card, but it still doesn't catch up to TX (until we see higher volts PCBs at which point its going to get much closer in price between the two and the wait is just too long for me personally). It does come close to it - but if you want the best - as people who bought it in the first person likely did - you have TX + you had it couple months early. I could go into the whole 12GB vs 6GB discussion - but really no point. I'm just going to say that when 780Ti came out, people said 3GB is totally fine - and lookie there today.

To me, all three of these cards are pretty bad-ass and each has its place. No regrets necessary though for TX owners







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> its measured on the card. Softwarewise it will read as 1.274 but in reality its hitting 1.281.
> 
> as for the pads I have no clue lol.


I see. I though for some reason the 1.274V was hardware imposed


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Hmm - can you or somebody else here explain why we are looking at 1.281V bios when the person itself says it is limited to 1.274V? I'm probably missing something


Posted a page back:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the bios (in combo with the driver) can "request" voltage from the buck controller. The TX BC (aka, VRM) is limited toi 1.274V under load, which when you measure it in the back of the card will vary slightly with ASIC (due to the different load lines they have). THe mod bios can set a limit lower than 1.281V, but going higher in the bios does not get more voltage. This model buck controller is not accessible with I2C commands (which the OG titan was). That's what it is.


The reason we often refer to a BIOS as 1.281v or 1.312v is because that is what we set the load voltage to when modding the BIOS. So, if the hardware limiter was not in place to nerf the voltage, that BIOS voltage would be the actual voltage.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Posted a page back:
> The reason we often refer to a BIOS as 1.281v or 1.312v is because that is what we set the load voltage to when modding the BIOS. So, if the hardware limiter was not in place to nerf the voltage, that BIOS voltage would be the actual voltage.


so the OG titan can be voltage unlocked with specific software?

would this tutorial work for removing the power limit on the titan so we can get 1.274v+?

http://overclocking.guide/increase-the-nvidia-power-limit-all-cards/


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> so the OG titan can be voltage unlocked with specific software?
> 
> would this tutorial work for removing the power limit on the titan so we can get 1.274v+?
> 
> http://overclocking.guide/increase-the-nvidia-power-limit-all-cards/


I never owned OG Titan but I've heard of folks running 1.3v+ with software/BIOS.

AFAIK the only way to get over 1.274v on the T-X is via the pencil mod or other more hardcore hard mods.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fcman*
> 
> No bias, I'm an OG Titan owner and I plan on sticking with nVidia, but if you were in the market right now and picked up a Titan X with no concrete, certain knowledge that you need 12gb vram, I would find it difficult to call you an informed buyer. There are more than a few 980ti variants on the market right now that surpass the Titan X at all single monitor resolutions, even when both are overclocked. And since the TX doesnt have the compute ability to fall back on as a price justification, it has become all but irrelevant.
> See above, pretty easy to call someone a troll when you have a $1100 purchase to defend isnt it?


Sorry but i do not need justify or defend anything I do to you or anyone else! But the card is faster than the 980ti as it is a crippled chip. If you have to defend or justify buying anything then you should not be buying it to start with!


----------



## MapRef41N93W

So I got my Titan X under water with a Bitspower black acrylic block, and temps are maxing at 47-48c. However now the Cyclops3 bios is acting all crazy and jumping between clocks rather than holding steady. I've already checked and the contact is good and the pads are where they are supposed to be on the VRMs. What could be causing this to happen now? It was running perfectly normal when I had it on a G10 bracket.

Cyclops3 meaning the JPM modified Cyclops1.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> So I got my Titan X under water with a Bitspower black acrylic block, and temps are maxing at 47-48c. However now the Cyclops3 bios is acting all crazy and jumping between clocks rather than holding steady. I've already checked and the contact is good and the pads are where they are supposed to be on the VRMs. What could be causing this to happen now? It was running perfectly normal when I had it on a G10 bracket.


any other change in the system? Monitor or pci-e slot that the card is now?


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> So I got my Titan X under water with a Bitspower black acrylic block, and temps are maxing at 47-48c. However now the Cyclops3 bios is acting all crazy and jumping between clocks rather than holding steady. I've already checked and the contact is good and the pads are where they are supposed to be on the VRMs. What could be causing this to happen now? It was running perfectly normal when I had it on a G10 bracket.


I would reinstall drivers and maybe reflash the bios just to make certain nothing happened on the software end.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> any other change in the system? Monitor or pci-e slot that the card is now?


Well it's a whole new system basically. 3930k + RIVE rather than 2600k + Z68 board. I have it in the top PCI-E with it set to Gen3 (which seems to work with my C1 3930k) at x16. The clock speed is basically bouncing everywhere. Going to as low as 1080 all the way up to whatever I have set as the + core (like 1415 if I set +200).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> I would reinstall drivers and maybe reflash the bios just to make certain nothing happened on the software end.


Brand new drivers. Will try a re-flash.


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fcman*
> 
> No bias, I'm an OG Titan owner and I plan on sticking with nVidia, but if you were in the market right now and picked up a Titan X with no concrete, certain knowledge that you need 12gb vram, I would find it difficult to call you an informed buyer. There are more than a few 980ti variants on the market right now that surpass the Titan X at all single monitor resolutions, even when both are overclocked. And since the TX doesnt have the compute ability to fall back on as a price justification, it has become all but irrelevant.
> See above, pretty easy to call someone a troll when you have a $1100 purchase to defend isnt it?


You would be informed buyer if you want *the best*. 980TI is a better deal in price/performance (if you are not afraid of the VRAM thing as I stated above), hands down, but its *not* (







) better than the Titan. Here - G1 Gaming with custom PCB @1529MHz still falls short of TX @1400MHz in all the tests 



 . So if you want better performance, as I mentioned, you need the custom PCB with high enough voltage which... well I have already made that argument, didn't I







.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well - you can browse back few pages and see what people are getting. But yes - I do the same thing so I can't really blame you that much.
> What most people are able to achieve is 1400s (anywhere from 1400-1490) with 8GHz memory on stock volts (1.237V) mainly using SC425 BIOS to get rid of power throttling. I would personally be careful of clocking memory too high if you don't have adequate cooling for it - but thats just me (literally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> With more volts (hence with different BIOSes) - 1.261V or 1.274V you can get higher and people report numbers north of 1500s with 8GHz as well. For this you will need watercooling unless you are a little crazy.
> My personal best is:
> @1.237V - 1471MHz & 7.95GHz
> @1.261V - 1477MHz & 8GHz
> My card is actually not that good when it comes to OC apparently as people get more. Though sometimes you have to be wary as some people report bench stable OC as opposed to game or 24/7 stable OC. I also had to put bunch of heatsinks on the back of the card to be able to clock my memory this high (gave me about +20MHz on core & +200MHz on memory on same voltage).
> Now granted - I only play Witcher 3 and played dragon age inquisition, but there was no difference in overclocking there. If your system is stable it should be stable in all games - unless its a game issue. Some games might pull more power being more demanding which can cause instability, but thats general - meaning your card just can't handle that OC @ that clock level.
> *You wrote 1.274V under load but then you mentioned slider up to 1.281V?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just wonder why those BIOSes are called 1.281/1.31 hmm*
> 
> Also - from what I understand - 980Ti gets up to 1.281 with mod BIOS? Since its pretty much the same card - shouldn't it be the same?


As shyester answered, because that is what the bios is coded to, and results in the max the buck controller will put out .. before vdroop which measures to 1.26-1.275 depending on the asic.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> so the OG titan can be voltage unlocked with specific software?
> 
> *would this tutorial work for removing the power limit on the titan so we can get 1.274v*+?
> 
> http://overclocking.guide/increase-the-nvidia-power-limit-all-cards/


No. one more time: the buck controller on the TX is not accessible with I2C commands we looked into this on day 1... whereas on the OG titan, the NPC part was addressable with I2C... _in memory of an OCN member who fell to cancer_.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> So I got my Titan X under water with a Bitspower black acrylic block, and temps are maxing at 47-48c. However now the Cyclops3 bios is acting all crazy and jumping between clocks rather than holding steady. I've already checked and the contact is good and the pads are where they are supposed to be on the VRMs. What could be causing this to happen now? It was running perfectly normal when I had it on a G10 bracket.
> 
> Cyclops3 meaning the JPM modified Cyclops1.


Unless the bios got corrupted during "handling" of the card, that's not likely the cause. No other changes to the rig's config? if yes:
1) reflash
2) reflash and clean out drivers and control software then reinstall.

otherwise...IDK.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Unless the bios got corrupted during "handling" of the card, that's not likely the cause. No other changes to the rig's config? if yes:
> 1) reflash
> 2) reflash and clean out drivers and control software then reinstall.
> 
> otherwise...IDK.


I re-flashed and its working fine again. It is defaulting higher than before (from 1215 to 1304). It's not the overvoltage bug I already checked. Wondering if it's because my temps are lower on custom water?


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> I re-flashed and its working fine again. It is defaulting higher than before (from 1215 to 1304). It's not the overvoltage bug I already checked. Wondering if it's because my temps are lower on custom water?


It's supposed to boost to 1304 if I'm not mistaken.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jpmboy

^^ this
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> I re-flashed and its working fine again. It is defaulting higher than before (from 1215 to 1304). It's not the overvoltage bug I already checked. Wondering if it's because my temps are lower on custom water?


geeze - IDK what you had happening before, mine run 1215 as the base 3D clock (like with firestrike open but not running) and 1304 boost (base) when the benchmark begins.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> It's supposed to boost to 1304 if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ^^ this
> geeze - IDK what you had happening before, mine run 1215 as the base 3D clock (like with firestrike open but not running) and 1304 boost (base) when the benchmark begins.


Strange, perhaps it had something to do with my Z68 system. It appears its running as should now on my RIVE.


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Posted a page back:
> The reason we often refer to a BIOS as 1.281v or 1.312v is because that is what we set the load voltage to when modding the BIOS. So, if the hardware limiter was not in place to nerf the voltage, that BIOS voltage would be the actual voltage.


Thanks for the answer! I see - so BIOSes are coded for 1.281V /1.312V but only output 1.274V due to hardware limitations of the card. Then it begs the question - why code them such in the first place? For people who hardware mod?


----------



## sovski

Hey fellas,

New member here. I have 2 GTX Titans X in SLI or Titan X in SLI? (I didn't know how to say it







) However, can anyone tell me would it be worth it to have install the EVGA ACX 2.0+ Cooler in SLI? Anyone have some info aside from the EVGA site, looks like those numbers are from the 980 and not the figures for the Titan X, unless i missed something.

Also, If I'm not mistaken i remember reading somewhere that the 980TI has the same PCB would anyone of those after market coolers work?

Thank you!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sovski*
> 
> Hey fellas,
> 
> New member here. I have 2 GTX Titans X in SLI or Titan X in SLI? (I didn't know how to say it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) However, can anyone tell me would it be worth it to have install the EVGA ACX 2.0+ Cooler in SLI? Anyone have some info aside from the EVGA site, looks like those numbers are from the 980 and not the figures for the Titan X, unless i missed something.
> 
> Also, If I'm not mistaken i remember reading somewhere that the 980TI has the same PCB would anyone of those after market coolers work?
> 
> Thank you!


custom loop!!!


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Got my loop started. The water turned blue for some reason despite being flushed. Going to be gone for two weeks, will clean it out then. And start planning the next steps to get the full loop going.


----------



## sovski

Hah, you know I would love to loop my build! GFX Cards and CPU, however, I don't know what/where to start. I know what parts I want. Rad/Pump etc... but I would have no skill to pull off some of these builds in the forums.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

I could have been more fancy with mine, it will be nicer as i add GPUs, but how i did mine, you could do about the same thing pretty easy.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Strange, perhaps it had something to do with my Z68 system. *It appears its running as should now on my RIVE*.


Nice!


----------



## TK421

Anyone here thinking of replacing their Titan X with possibly two Radeon Fury? Seeing them at 700usd each...


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Anyone here thinking of replacing their Titan X with possibly two Radeon Fury? Seeing them at 700usd each...


Doubt it. Most probably second rig or bench rig etc.
Fury x is going into my htpc. Using hwlabs nemesis rads.. That was the turning point for me


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Anyone here thinking of replacing their Titan X with possibly two Radeon Fury? Seeing them at 700usd each...


I'd think about it if it had 8GB of VRAM. Fury X 8GB for under $700 would be awesome.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I'd think about it if it had 8GB of VRAM. Fury X 8GB for under $700 would be awesome.


Yup... 4GB VRAM is a hard sell for 4k... I think that Fury X will be an epic 1440p card, but not so much at 4k if it doesn't have an 8GB (single GPU... the dual GPU card doesn't count) variant.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Yup... 4GB VRAM is a hard sell for 4k... I think that Fury X will be an epic 1440p card, but not so much at 4k if it doesn't have an 8GB (single GPU... the dual GPU card doesn't count) variant.


I'm skeptical also re 4gb at 4k , the 980s i had suffered badly in 4k in SOM , LOTF and Dying light etc.

Even though i have not had red team cards since the 7970 lightnings i'm not very fond of Nvidia so hope AMD have found some magic in the memory handling.


----------



## curly haired boy

i'm just jazzed that amd has something competitive. this is good for everyone, and it _should_ mean that we won't see a repeat of maxwell - lower end cards for waaaay too long. nvidia might just launch pascal with big pascal


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curly haired boy*
> 
> i'm just jazzed that amd has something competitive. this is good for everyone, and it _should_ mean that we won't see a repeat of maxwell - lower end cards for waaaay too long. nvidia might just launch pascal with big pascal


I'll be jazzed to see some legit benchmarks to see if AMD is going to live up to all this hype.


----------



## SteezyTN

The new EVGA SLI bridge V2 finally came back in stock at Amazon. Picked me up one. Should be delivered by the end of the week. Also picked up another set of SP120's. Hopefully it dropped my temps at least 2-3c (water temps)


----------



## beginner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the bios (in combo with the driver) can "request" voltage from the buck controller. The TX BC (aka, VRM) is limited toi 1.274V under load, which when you measure it in the back of the card will vary slightly with ASIC (due to the different load lines they have). THe mod bios can set a limit lower than 1.281V, but going higher in the bios does not get more voltage. This model buck controller is not accessible with I2C commands (which the OG titan was). That's what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the cyclops3 bios is my "abomination", don't blame brother Cyclops for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit the second voltage limit slider in bios to read 600mV - 1281mV. But when I've tried, it is not stable at higher clocks (1500+)


Thanks for clarifying mate and thanks for your work on the cyclops3, I'm back on it seeing I couldn't gain voltage from the others and 3 the sliders work as normal for me.

Looks like my low max OCs may have been a PSU issue, chucked a new one in today and I'm looking good creeping towards 1500mhz... I guess pencil mod is on the cards for me at some stage, I'd prefer a more accurate method but no way do I trust myself trying to desolder / solder there


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> Did u guys see Fury X, apparantly on average it is 10fps faster than Titan X @ 4K
> 
> http://videocardz.com/56609/amd-radeon-r9-fury-x-r9-fury-x2-and-r9-nano-detailed-some-more
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/img/15-06-17/160b.jpg


Sorry, did you have a Titan-X card?


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Anyone here thinking of replacing their Titan X with possibly two Radeon Fury? Seeing them at 700usd each...


Heck no, that would be a straight up downgrade. Amd can't run Gameworks titles. I had 290x crossfire 4 months ago. Nvidia vs Amd drivers are polar opposites. I couldn't be more happy with this Tx.


----------



## cyenz

Well, slaped a hybrid on my Titan X and im very please with the performance, temps maxed out 55C after two hours of heavy gaming @ +50mv (1.22v) and boosting to 1501mhz. I only tested for two hours so dont know if it´s stable or not on stock cooler i could get 1375mhz boost with stock voltage (1.168v).

Is 50+mv safe for 24/7?


----------



## Leyaena

Just ordered a second TX straight from EVGA.
It was bound to happen eventually, so I figured I might as well do it now.


----------



## Goloith

Does anyone know if the 980 hybrid cooler would fit on a Titan X? Would there have to be any customization done?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goloith*
> 
> Does anyone know if the 980 hybrid cooler would fit on a Titan X? Would there have to be any customization done?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA_JacobF*
> 
> The existing Hybrid cooler fits perfectly fine on a TITAN X, even the shroud fits, it just says GTX 980 on it.
> 
> Regarding an "official" Hybrid cooler for TITANX, this is something in the works.


*
http://forums.evga.com/Titan-X-and-980-hybrid-cooler-official-thread-m2327117-p2.aspx*


----------



## Nunzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goloith*
> 
> Does anyone know if the 980 hybrid cooler would fit on a Titan X? Would there have to be any customization done?


Yes it will fit , the only different is its going to say 980 on the shroud!

Edit : some one beet me to it


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nunzi*
> 
> Yes it will fit , the only different is its going to say 980 on the shroud!
> 
> Edit : some one beet me to it


So we can get that one and mount it instead of stock easily?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> So we can get that one and mount it instead of stock easily?


yes.


----------



## beginner1

Hey so after some more time back on the cyclops3 bios I was having a play around in AB.. I found that the voltage slider did nothing to reported volts as expected, but increasing it would increase my clocks, what's going on here?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beginner1*
> 
> Thanks for clarifying mate and thanks for your work on the cyclops3, I'm back on it seeing I couldn't gain voltage from the others and 3 the sliders work as normal for me.
> 
> Looks like my low max OCs may have been a PSU issue, chucked a new one in today and I'm looking good creeping towards 1500mhz... I guess pencil mod is on the cards for me at some stage, I'd prefer a more accurate method but no way do I trust myself trying to desolder / solder there


what wattage to what wattage?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beginner1*
> 
> Hey so after some more time back on the cyclops3 bios I was having a play around in AB.. I found that the voltage slider did nothing to reported volts as expected, but increasing it would increase my clocks, what's going on here?


lol - no idea. how much clock increase did you get and how exactly did you do the comparison?


----------



## G227

*IT'S DONE!!!!!! FINALLY!!!!







I figured it out!*

Sorry for my sudden outburst of enthusiasm, but I finally figured out what was causing the "noise" in my hybrid AIO setup! I always though it was the damned pump - but even when I limited it to 40% through PWM cable, I still heard distinct noise comming out of the card that was driving me crazy. After days of testing and turning off all the system fans and even unplugging the pump I still heard the noise and then it hit me -> *THE STOCK FAN @22%*!!!

And sure enough it was it - I'm thinking that it is louder than in normal setups because the air hits the tubing and bounces off onto the plastic shroud of the AIO creating a weird noise (which then carried through the tubing out into my case I think). So what to do? *Turn off the stock fan







. I modded the MAXAIR2 BIOS* (god - I never though modding BIOS was that easy







- granted I only turned off the fan







) *so that it allows me to set the minimum fan speed to 0*. This would be ok even with a stock card, but since I have the pump cooling core, its only the memory modules/VRMs that I cool with backplate and passive heatsinks - plus I have a fan blowing at the card (400rmp) anyway.

*Results? COMPLETE SILENCE!*

Anyway - I wholeheartedly recommend the process to any AIO owners who experience noise and know what they are doing. This might also interest people who want to run passive mode or simple set their fan curve under 22% on idle (every % counts right?). Here is Linus explaining the process: 



 & here is the full post: http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/275897-tutorial-how-to-make-your-900-series-video-card-have-a-0-fan-mode/ (works for any 9xx card). What a godsend!

Also for anybody interested *here is the modded MAXAIR2 BIOS* - the only thing thats changed is that you can set the fan all the way down to 0% and configure your curve however you like.

GM200HC-MAXAIR2MOD.zip 150k .zip file
 (obviously all the credit for the original BIOS itself goes not to me but to proper authors!)

Enjoy









And sorry for the bolding, I'm just way too excited now







Also I know this is common knowledge - but I haven't seen it discussed/done yet here on the forum

*EDIT & DISCLAIMER:* Obviously I mean running the card in 0% fan mode (or under 22% in general) on IDLE not under load







. As with any BIOS modification - run this at your own risk. This mode should be safe according to the people who have been running it on 9xx cards and given some cards (like EVGA ACX2.0) come with 0% fan mode enabled on default, but like with anything - be careful. Set your curve right and don't run the 0% on load.


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyenz*
> 
> Well, slaped a hybrid on my Titan X and im very please with the performance, temps maxed out 55C after two hours of heavy gaming @ +50mv (1.22v) and boosting to 1501mhz. I only tested for two hours so dont know if it´s stable or not on stock cooler i could get 1375mhz boost with stock voltage (1.168v).
> 
> Is 50+mv safe for 24/7?


If your temps are OK - then yes. People here are running 1.274V for ages and it works - its really a matter of solid cooling (I always suggest cooling memory well!) and preference. The only person I know of who fried his VRM was a guy who hardware modded the card to 1.7V







(or so - something I read a while back)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> yes.


+1 - fits just fine, I'm running it


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Turn off the stock fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .










that sounds like an idea that is beyond terrible for the lifespan of this card... there's no way passive cooling is sufficient to cool the VRMs / memory. Maybe if you have a fan blowing over the heatsinks, but even then...


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Turn off the stock fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that sounds like an idea that is beyond terrible for the lifespan of this card... there's no way passive cooling is sufficient to cool the VRMs / memory. Maybe if you have a fan blowing over the heatsinks, but even then...
Click to expand...

At least you'll hear the smoke detector


----------



## beginner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - no idea. how much clock increase did you get and how exactly did you do the comparison?


fair bit, up to 10mhz per 10mV, everything as it is currently if i up it to +60mV I get an increase from 1450 - 1490mhz, these are the clocks reported in AB and GPU Z

edit: I used heaven, valley and GTAV to test


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that sounds like an idea that is beyond terrible for the lifespan of this card... there's no way passive cooling is sufficient to cool the VRMs / memory. Maybe if you have a fan blowing over the heatsinks, but even then...


*I mean running it like that on idle when I care about the noise* - obviously not under load







. People are running it just fine with 9xx cards. Some cards even come with 0% fan mode - just watch the video where Linus explains it. And yes - I have a GT AP-14 blowing directly on the back of the card (about 2cm away from it) where the heatsink is. When I touch it its very cold







. So yes - works fine in normal scenarios, works perfectly in my case


----------



## lowgun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> *I mean running it like that on idle when I care about the noise* - obviously not under load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . People are running it just fine with 9xx cards. Some cards even come with 0% fan mode - just watch the video where Linus explains it. And yes - I have a GT AP-14 blowing directly on the back of the card (about 2cm away from it) where the heatsink is. When I touch it its very cold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So yes - works fine in normal scenarios, works perfectly in my case


I'm glad it is working out good for you, but I wouldn't advertise it here as a viable solution for others. Sounds like a lot of dead Titan X's to me.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> Did u guys see Fury X, apparantly on average it is 10fps faster than Titan X @ 4K
> 
> http://videocardz.com/56609/amd-radeon-r9-fury-x-r9-fury-x2-and-r9-nano-detailed-some-more
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/img/15-06-17/160b.jpg


No that's just not correct. The article states AMD "told them it got about 53 FPS on average" in Far Cry 4 at Ultra. That means in one game, in one setup (they could have been using a 5960x on Ln2 with DDR4-3400 RAM for all we know) it was 10 FPS higher than _anandtech's_ score. Also it only scores ever so slightly higher than a Titan X in FS Ultra and that's with a clock lead. Also take into account Firestrike scales extremely well with higher bandwidth, while in reality games don't. I can bump my TX from +300 mem to +500 mem in FS and gain 100-200 points while in games I would be getting hardly even 1 FPS gain.


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowgun*
> 
> I'm glad it is working out good for you, but I wouldn't advertise it here as a viable solution for others. Sounds like a lot of dead Titan X's to me.


Sight - have you looked at the video? Have you read the thread I posted? Obviously you have no obligation to do so, but as I have pointed out - it is safe according to people who use it and companies like EVGA which has added this to ACX 2.0 cooler -> they don't spin until certain temp: http://drivers.softpedia.com/blog/EVGA-Adds-0-Fan-Mode-for-GeForce-GTX-ACX-2-0-Cards-Download-Firmware-1-1-460992.shtml . Other companies do the same. Now you could make an argument that the heatsinks are different, but the difference will be miniscule. Even if your core was running @60C on idle - it seems like a lot, but its not for the GPU itself.

Also what you can do is just run the cooler @15% or 10% or 18% - whatever. What this allows you to do is to be in control. Unless you run the fan @0% during load (which - really is not the issue of the mod itself), you will be fine. To a degree its like running higher voltage BIOS.

In the end it doesn't matter







It might help some people like me to get what they won't. I will put a disclaimer in the post just to make sure people understand what they are doing.


----------



## BigMack70

I could see it working when in idle... these cards just don't generate much heat when in idle. I had read your post as if you were doing it under typical gaming load, which just sounded insane to me (I can't imagine going under 40% fan speed under OC load to be honest... things still get toasty at 40% fan speed).


----------



## beginner1

Out of interest what's the fan actually cooling on that thing? There's already the closed water loop, is the fan just to back it up?


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> I could see it working when in idle... these cards just don't generate much heat when in idle. I had read your post as if you were doing it under typical gaming load, which just sounded insane to me (I can't imagine going under 40% fan speed under OC load to be honest... things still get toasty at 40% fan speed).


That's what I figured







And yep I agree. Under load its a suicide. Once I forgot that I hard-set the fan @22% under load and the card shut down - so likely you won't fry it, but its not good. With the AIO and crazy heatsink-filled backplate I still keep my fan on 46-7% under load. It's a good sweetspot of performance/noise.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beginner1*
> 
> Out of interest what's the fan actually cooling on that thing? There's already the closed water loop, is the fan just to back it up?


It's cooling the VRMs (voltage regulator modules) and memory modules mainly. probably something else too - but not sure. The AIO is cooling the GPU core/die only - hence why it is called a hybrid.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beginner1*
> 
> Out of interest what's the fan actually cooling on that thing? There's already the closed water loop, is the fan just to back it up?


VRM needs cooling too


----------



## hktwinsen

I just overclock my Titan, and i need arround 1.25v for stable on 1455. I am using EK water cooling.
Are my Titan x very Suxk~?


----------



## BigMack70

Is there any way to get two of these with the same BIOS to run at different clock speeds? I have tried unchecking the setting in AB that synchronizes the cards, and setting each card to different settings, but all that does is change the _voltage_ the cards run at, not the clock speeds. The card that I clock higher will run at the same speed as the lower clocked card but with less voltage than normal.

Any way other than a BIOS flash to get the cards to run at different clocks? I've got one card that will do 1480 and one that does 1450 and would like to run the better card at 1480 if possible.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hktwinsen*
> 
> I just overclock my Titan, and i need arround 1.25v for stable on 1455. I am using EK water cooling.
> Are my Titan x very Suxk~?


Probably a little below average. The weaker of my two cards does 1450 on the max voltage on the stock BIOS 1.24V.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Is there any way to get two of these with the same BIOS to run at different clock speeds? I have tried unchecking the setting in AB that synchronizes the cards, and setting each card to different settings, but all that does is change the _voltage_ the cards run at, not the clock speeds. The card that I clock higher will run at the same speed as the lower clocked card but with less voltage than normal.
> 
> Any way other than a BIOS flash to get the cards to run at different clocks? I've got one card that will do 1480 and one that does 1450 and would like to run the better card at 1480 if possible.
> Probably a little below average. The weaker of my two cards does 1450 on the max voltage on the stock BIOS 1.24V.


been wondering about that too. Evga jacob said it was possible in this thread earlier on.


----------



## cravinmild

whats everyone using to control the gpu and monitor stats

I was using Presx16, HWmonitor,gpuz,cpuz. Been a long time since I OC-ed and all my programs are a year or so old. Could I be getting conflicts with using the newer PrisX and older monitoring programs? I had on monitoring program which tracked temps on both cpu and gpu as well as min/max stats but I dont remember which one it was ...


----------



## Watermicky

*Hello Sheyster*

I found that file already with the help of Google, but thanks, you for your reply anyway, now I can be sure that it is the correct BIOS. I really appreciate your help, thanks again








Next weekend I think I will will flash both of my EVGA Titan X SC with your HC 1.281v BIOS, one by one. Does that bios has a fixed boost, or is it adjustable? As I already mentioned in my former post, I have never before flashed the BIOS of a graphic card, so I have some due respect about that







. The two babes - including water coolers and active back plates (both from aquacomputer.de) - are worth about USD 2'900. Imagine, now the EVGA Titan X SC is so much sought-after that is not deliverable in entire Switzerland - you currently cannot buy even one of those.

By the way, I think you are quite experienced in BIOS-modding, that is why I would like to ask you this question: Have you ever had the situation, to stare into black darkness of your monitor, after BIOS-flash and rebooting the system? If yes: To fix up the mess with the help of a bootable USB-stick and a second graphic card, would it work in that case?

With compliments from Switzerland to California









watermicky


----------



## beginner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Probably a little below average. The weaker of my two cards does 1450 on the max voltage on the stock BIOS 1.24V.


I'm back at 1450 on 1.274v, looked stable at 1490 - 1500 and had a massive gaming session earlier tonight which went fine, thought I'd try for a bit more and was getting driver crashes all the way back down to 1470 or so. Better than the hard resets I was getting before, but not worth it for me to risk stability for the sake of 50mhz. Need pencil.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *http://overclocking.guide/nvidia-gtx-titan-x-volt-mod-pencil-vmod/*


szeged needs to add that link to the OP.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Turns out both my Titan Xs run stable at 1480 core and 8Ghz memory using Cyclops Hydro Copper BIOS (1.23v). They could probably go higher but I need water.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beginner1*
> 
> I'm back at 1450 on 1.274v, looked stable at 1490 - 1500 and had a massive gaming session earlier tonight which went fine, thought I'd try for a bit more and was getting driver crashes all the way back down to 1470 or so. Better than the hard resets I was getting before, but not worth it for me to risk stability for the sake of 50mhz. Need pencil.


What was your max stable base/boost at 1.274V? Is this 1490 base or boost? I presume base?


----------



## 1bool

Hi,

While fitting an Arctic Accelero IV to my Titan X I immediately noticed there are no VRM heatsinks on the cooler or supplied with it.

So I am going to fit some Enzotech VRM heatsinks.

http://www.aquatuning.co.uk/air-cooling/passive-coolers/7046/enzotech-mosfet-cooler-mos-c1-passive

The thing is that if you look at the reference cooler when you take it off, you see that it's thermal pads are not just attached to the VRMs but also the capacitors and some chips next to the VRMs:



The area marked in red is what the thermal pads cover



So....

My question is after I fit the VRM heatsinks, do I need to worry about cooling these additional capacitors? If I do, how can I do it?

Thanks!


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Turns out both my Titan Xs run stable at 1480 core and 8Ghz memory using Cyclops Hydro Copper BIOS (1.23v). They could probably go higher but I need water.


So you're building a loop soon then?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> So you're building a loop soon then?


Not this year. I might slap on the new EVGA hybrid coolers that are coming. I'm okay with the stock air coolers for now and I dont need to OC much at this point.


----------



## Crazy G

Just did some fun but effective thing to lower temperatures in Valley. Place the vacuum cleaner hose in the exhaustor of my EVGA Titan X SC. From 81° to 75°! Darn noisy!!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beginner1*
> 
> fair bit, up to 10mhz per 10mV, everything as it is currently if i up it to +60mV I get an increase from 1450 - 1490mhz, these are the clocks reported in AB and GPU Z
> 
> edit: I used heaven, valley and GTAV to test


sounds real... hard to explain tho.

edit : seeing your later post, maybe not?


----------



## jh30uk

You could spin the fan too fast and damage bearing, may even generate current back into the power header.

I am always careful when I blow out my PC with high pressure air that fans are held still.


----------



## Crazy G

Yeap, I know..did it for a couple minutes..


----------



## cravinmild

I like Q-tips. Pull the fuzz off one end and it fits in any grill but the other fuzzy end does not allow it to drop all the way ..... I hated dropping toothpicks into my PSU


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy G*
> 
> Just did some fun but effective thing to lower temperatures in Valley. Place the vacuum cleaner hose in the exhaustor of my EVGA Titan X SC. From 81° to 75°! Darn noisy!!


If you want it quieter and cooler maybe place a bucket of ice inside your rig? Reinstall new cubes as they melt!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> If you want it quieter and cooler maybe place a bucket of ice inside your rig? Reinstall new cubes as they melt!


use Dryice.. also a flame suppressor.


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beginner1*
> 
> I'm back at 1450 on 1.274v, looked stable at 1490 - 1500 and had a massive gaming session earlier tonight which went fine, thought I'd try for a bit more and was getting driver crashes all the way back down to 1470 or so. Better than the hard resets I was getting before, but not worth it for me to risk stability for the sake of 50mhz. Need pencil.


Have you tried using features such as k-boost to provide further stability with your OCs, 1450-1500 @ 1.274v doesn't sound terribly encouraging though. Do you have dip switches on your mobo to try single card OCing (if you haven't already) for an idea of what each card is capable of?


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy G*
> 
> Just did some fun but effective thing to lower temperatures in Valley. Place the vacuum cleaner hose in the exhaustor of my EVGA Titan X SC. From 81° to 75°! Darn noisy!!


This is next level epic








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> Have you tried using features such as k-boost to provide further stability with your OCs, 1450-1500 @ 1.274v doesn't sound terribly encouraging though. Do you have dip switches on your mobo to try single card OCing (if you haven't already) for an idea of what each card is capable of?


K-boost helps with stability in OC? How so? I mean it holds the same thing


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> This is next level epic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K-boost helps with stability in OC? How so? I mean it holds the same thing


I use k-boost whenever i'm benching specifically because fluctuating core speeds can (from my experience) cause instability finding the highest possible OC. I liken k-boost to disabling the cpu power states in the past when overclocking to prevent instability, this may be different for others but has worked for me


----------



## Jpmboy

pretty sure everyone has seen this already... 12GB ram certainly helps at high resolutions:



If believable at all.


----------



## iiiankiii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> pretty sure everyone has seen this already... 12GB ram certainly helps at high resolutions:
> 
> 
> 
> If believable at all.


Sure it would. If you like 15 fps @ 5k/8k vs 5 fps. Be realistic. It would hit the GPU's RAW processing wall way before the VRAM bottleneck. It just doesn't matter. Today's top end gpu already have a hard enough time pushing 4k consistently at 60fps. Let's leave the 5k/8k discussion out of it for now.

For example, my Titan X @1550/8200 isn't even good enough to keep the Witcher 3 with all eye candy on (GameWorks, really) at 60fps at 4k.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iiiankiii*
> 
> Sure it would. If you like 15 fps @ 5k/8k vs 5 fps. Be realistic. It would hit the GPU's RAW processing wall way before the VRAM bottleneck. It just doesn't matter. Today's top end gpu already have a hard enough time pushing 4k consistently at 60fps. Let's leave the 5k/8k discussion out of it for now.
> 
> For example, my Titan X @1550/8200 isn't even good enough to keep the Witcher 3 with all eye candy on (GameWorks, really) at 60fps at 4k.


turn off hairworks


----------



## deadwidesmile

But... the hair!


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iiiankiii*
> 
> Sure it would. If you like 15 fps @ 5k/8k vs 5 fps. Be realistic. It would hit the GPU's RAW processing wall way before the VRAM bottleneck. It just doesn't matter. Today's top end gpu already have a hard enough time pushing 4k consistently at 60fps. Let's leave the 5k/8k discussion out of it for now.
> 
> For example, my Titan X @1550/8200 isn't even good enough to keep the Witcher 3 with all eye candy on (GameWorks, really) at 60fps at 4k.


for most games at 4k - you'll need 2 Titan X's in SLI. UNTIL... DX12 comes out, and then we'll see some better frames!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iiiankiii*
> 
> Sure it would. If you like 15 fps @ 5k/8k vs 5 fps. Be realistic. It would hit the GPU's RAW processing wall way before the VRAM bottleneck. It just doesn't matter. Today's top end gpu already have a hard enough time pushing 4k consistently at 60fps. Let's leave the 5k/8k discussion out of it for now.
> 
> For example, my Titan X @1550/8200 isn't even good enough to keep the Witcher 3 with all eye candy on (GameWorks, really) at 60fps at 4k.


I am...lol - that's why I use 2 cards. I wouldn't "leave out" higher resolutions with a 12GB graphics card essentially discounting its purpose. And since the chart above is measuring gpu processing power with leads changing at higher resolutions, I'm not sure I understand your point.

anyway - had to run 5K and 8K in SLI
5K: 5437 grfx score @1427/8000 ~ 40fps
8K: 2245 "" 25 fps (need 3 cards







)

might have to try a fury x or 2.


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> pretty sure everyone has seen this already... 12GB ram certainly helps at high resolutions:
> 
> 
> 
> If believable at all.


I take results like this with a grain of salt, stock comparisons are nice but all of these cards will almost always have slight-moderate overclocks on them. I like seeing the average stable overclock achieved (specific to each card) then have comparisons done, some cards will undoubtedly have a higher average overclock than others but you generally don't pay that much money to keep the card at stock.

Early days for the new amd and Ti, so this probably won't be available just yet. I'm still confident though that when the highest average overclock for each card is applied the results will be significantly different. I'm reading too much around the net at the moment about people either completely dismissing the tx as an obsolete card or hero worshiping the Ti and FuryX, they're probably great cards and the stock benchmarks are wonderful. Let's substantiate those comparisons with how the cards are supposed to be clocked


----------



## TK421

I'd like to see how the 980Ti Lightning perform, with fully unlocked voltage control I'd not doubt that it will overtake a 1.274v titanX


----------



## iiiankiii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I am...lol - that's why I use 2 cards. I wouldn't "leave out" higher resolutions with a 12GB graphics card essentially discounting its purpose. And since the chart above is measuring gpu processing power with leads changing at higher resolutions, I'm not sure I understand your point.
> 
> anyway - had to run 5K and 8K in SLI
> 5K: 5437 grfx score @1427/8000 ~ 40fps
> 8K: 2245 "" 25 fps (need 3 cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> might have to try a fury x or 2.


My point is that even at 5k/8k, most games won't run at a desirable eye candy at a consistent 60fps. Even with 2x Titan X, most games already have a hard time hitting 60fps on Ultra settings. I know that more VRAM helps at higher resolution. I'm just not sold that it would matter much when 2x Titan X are already having a hard time pushing 60fps at 4k.

yeah, I'm learning that I need 2x Titan X real quick. lol. But I don't know if I want to grab another Titan X just yet. I need to see how Fury X does first before making my decision. AMD claimed they've been working on better memory managment to deal with the 4GB VRAM. Honestly, I'm not expecting miracles. I don't think AMD can pull it off with their memory management. We'll find out soon enough how well Fury X performs. Either way, I think I might get rid of the Titan X in favor of 2x GTX 980ti or 2x Fury X. It's just makes more sense at the resolution I game at (4k).


----------



## ColdFusion 13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iiiankiii*
> 
> I need to see how Fury X does first before making my decision. AMD claimed they've been working on better memory managment to deal with the 4GB VRAM.


I agree. HBM will be the new (or some named nvidia iteration) standard going forward. Even nvidia said so. (No link to what I read a few weeks ago sorry) GDDR5 has hit its limits. However I don't think that even with HBM that 4gb will be enough to push 4k on ultra. I personally am going to get a second tx and wait for the second gen HBM high vram cards to drop. 1080ti/1180ti is a mouthful to say so here's to hoping we move on to a new naming scheme!


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Watermicky*
> 
> *Hello Sheyster*
> 
> I found that file already with the help of Google, but thanks, you for your reply anyway, now I can be sure that it is the correct BIOS. I really appreciate your help, thanks again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next weekend I think I will will flash both of my EVGA Titan X SC with your HC 1.281v BIOS, one by one. Does that bios has a fixed boost, or is it adjustable? As I already mentioned in my former post, I have never before flashed the BIOS of a graphic card, so I have some due respect about that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The two babes - including water coolers and active back plates (both from aquacomputer.de) - are worth about USD 2'900. Imagine, now the EVGA Titan X SC is so much sought-after that is not deliverable in entire Switzerland - you currently cannot buy even one of those.
> 
> By the way, I think you are quite experienced in BIOS-modding, that is why I would like to ask you this question: Have you ever had the situation, to stare into black darkness of your monitor, after BIOS-flash and rebooting the system? If yes: To fix up the mess with the help of a bootable USB-stick and a second graphic card, would it work in that case?
> 
> With compliments from Switzerland to California
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watermicky


I haven't had any trouble with flashing (in win 10). Just disable in device manager, but you still have a screen. Then flash and reboot. No black screens that I can recall. There is a temporary black screen when installing drivers though .


----------



## beginner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> What was your max stable base/boost at 1.274V? Is this 1490 base or boost? I presume base?


Well my base / boost numbers in AB are crazy, when my clocks 1450 those markers are at around 1620 / 1700, they're always leading the reported actual clock speed. I think something weird is going on, I'm gonna try out another bios or 2 and try to figure it out.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> I take results like this with a grain of salt, stock comparisons are nice but all of these cards will almost always have slight-moderate overclocks on them. I like seeing the average stable overclock achieved (specific to each card) then have comparisons done, some cards will undoubtedly have a higher average overclock than others but you generally don't pay that much money to keep the card at stock.
> 
> Early days for the new amd and Ti, so this probably won't be available just yet. I'm still confident though that when the highest average overclock for each card is applied the results will be significantly different. I'm reading too much around the net at the moment about people either completely dismissing the tx as an obsolete card or hero worshiping the Ti and FuryX, they're probably great cards and the stock benchmarks are wonderful. Let's substantiate those comparisons with how the cards are supposed to be clocked


I agree 100%... I should be able to do a side-by-side comparison. That is unless a voltage unlocked big maxwell shows up. (evbot port, or a strix with the right support)


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I agree 100%... I should be able to do a side-by-side comparison. That is unless a voltage unlocked big maxwell shows up. (evbot port, or a strix with the right support)


What's the difference between a strix 980 and poisedon 980 platinum aside from the cooler? They're both voltage unlocked, no?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> What's the difference between a strix 980 and poisedon 980 platinum aside from the cooler? They're both voltage unlocked, no?


neither come "unlocked" ... they are unlock-able. With the 980 strix, Shamino put the necessaries together. Without his work... would be stuck with the GPUTweak voltage slider.








with - unlimited voltage to the core only. vram voltage needed a hardmod. Hopfully EVGA does an EVBOT capable Titan X (please







)
I ram triSLI strix for some months - worked spectacularly well.


http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2896


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I agree 100%... I should be able to do a side-by-side comparison. That is unless a voltage unlocked big maxwell shows up. (evbot port, or a strix with the right support)


Looking forward to it, voltage unlocked maxwell would be great and i'm sure (if history is any indication) it would clock really well. Which cards are you looking at testing?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> Looking forward to it, voltage unlocked maxwell would be great and i'm sure (if history is any indication) it would clock really well. Which cards are you looking at testing?


well... if AMD ever actually launches the FuryX it's certainly possible vs the TX's I have.


----------



## cstkl1

Current Sapphire Fury X pricing in malaysia by distro exceeds titan x price


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> well... if AMD ever actually launches the FuryX it's certainly possible vs the TX's I have.


Looking forward to that comparison, HBM should be interesting if it works. I guess it will need to though








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Current Sapphire Fury X pricing in malaysia by distro exceeds titan x price


Australian pricing won't be much different, the tx hybrid launched here a few days ago at US$1313.62 while the Ti hybrid lauched at US$889.10. We don't even have announced pricing for the amd lineup yet.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Current Sapphire Fury X pricing in malaysia by distro exceeds titan x price


Yeah if it's actually going to beat out the TX performance wise, I'm sure AMD will charge more. Just like they did with their CPU back in the day. I think people forget that, that is how business works. All these other forums and sites with people touting AMD's performance and low price may be in for a rude awakening. That's my







on it.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> Yeah if it's actually going to beat out the TX performance wise, I'm sure AMD will charge more. Just like they did with their CPU back in the day. I think people forget that, that is how business works. All these other forums and sites with people touting AMD's performance and low price may be in for a rude awakening. That's my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on it.


Yeah i think your right, theres only a very small window for AMD to beat the TX in performance in that i see ... and i'd love to be wrong ...

This is my prediction - where vram is not an issue eg witcher3 and the odd other game if your lucky in 4k - Fury X will be faster at stock clocks than TX in 4k. The ROP count + HBM memory means if it runs inside inside the 4gb vram its going to run very fast on Fury X in 4k. Its a big chip , 8.9 billion transistors vs 8 for the TX , and its been designed for 4k in its gpu core structure , so yeah where vram is not an issue the TX could come 2nd. The vram limit is a downer for AMD .. i'm sure if it was 8GB the price would be closer to TX than 980ti.

TX faster at everything below 4k overall - NV drivers and less dependence on vram / higher core speeds on TX means NV have an edge here.

OC vs OC will determine what card is really going to be faster at the end of the day in 4k still as we know TX overclocks like a beast. Being Watercooled already Fury X will have to really get into the 1300s before i feel it will hold its edge against a 1500 mhz WC TX - and it could get there , have to wait and see.

Wild speculation out of the way i'm over the wait .. i'm really excited to see what AMD can do with this but yeah its dragging on lol !!!


----------



## cstkl1

I am curious as to huddy claim the fury can clock ..


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> AMD engineers said their new Fury X is designed to be an overclockers dream.


Lets hope the vcore/vmem/pll is unlocked.


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> Let's substantiate those comparisons with how the cards are supposed to be clocked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD engineers said their new Fury X is designed to be an overclockers dream.
Click to expand...

Looking forward to seeing what they have done, hopefully they have drivers to match the hardware


----------



## shadow85

yep been looking forward to it for a few months now, even though I have been a loyal nvidia fan for the last 15 years.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> AMD engineers said their new Fury X is designed to be an overclockers dream.


I'll believe it when I see it. It's even denser than Hawaii and will likely have a temp limit of 75c like the 295x2 (for the WCE of course). I'd be surprised to see them even hitting 1200MHz without a modded bios.


----------



## toncij

If water is there to make it work that would mean no OC will happen. If just to allow for overclockers to be wild, we could have a TX-killer card for 1440 and some 4K. Unfortunatelly, some games find 4GB very, very confined.


----------



## unreality

While editing the cyclops bios to my needs, i noticed, that it defaults the PCI-E Slot Wattage from the default 66 Watts to 80 Watts. Since the max Wattage PCI-E Slots can handle is 75W (from what ive read) isnt that a bit dangerous? Could just add 2 x 2,25 on the PCI-E Powerconnectors.

EDIT:
also what are the first two sets in the power table? Do i need to adjust them too?
I lowered PCI-E Slot to 75
And the the two rails to 95 and 190
The Powertarget range to 325-360

See pictures:


----------



## beginner1

which cyclops u talking about there unreality?


----------



## unreality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beginner1*
> 
> which cyclops u talking about there unreality?


its the tuned down 1.23Volts cyclops im using as a base. I noticed im sufficient with [email protected] so i dont need to use 1.27Volts for 50mhz more.


----------



## beginner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> its the tuned down 1.23Volts cyclops im using as a base. I noticed im sufficient with [email protected] so i dont need to use 1.27Volts for 50mhz more.


cool, im on the cyclops3 and wondering if i should be looking into these changes myself, will wait and see


----------



## unreality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beginner1*
> 
> cool, im on the cyclops3 and wondering if i should be looking into these changes myself, will wait and see


seems like jpmboy corrected this back to 66 (75max) in his cyclops3. on the original cyclops its the same though.


----------



## beginner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> seems like jpmboy corrected this back to 66 (75max) in his cyclops3. on the original cyclops its the same though.


Yeah just had a look, 66 / 75 max on that one


----------



## unreality

Still dont know whats the difference between TDP (first set) and power target (see my pic). Also dont know what the internal ray (2nd set) ist good for.

Do i need to adjust the TDP if i also adjust the power target? seems like its always two different values, while for me its the same thing


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> Yeah if it's actually going to beat out the TX performance wise, I'm sure AMD will charge more. Just like they did with their CPU back in the day. I think people forget that, that is how business works. All these other forums and sites with people touting AMD's performance and low price may be in for a rude awakening. That's my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on it.


eh - let's not forget the $1500 295x2 at launch. AMD is not gonna be cheap with it's halo products. Although the 295x2 remains an amazing single-slot solution IMO.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> I'll believe it when I see it. It's even denser than Hawaii and will likely have a temp limit of 75c like the 295x2 (for the WCE of course). I'd be surprised to see them even hitting 1200MHz without a *modded bios*.


tweaked 295x2 bios makes a major difference once water cooled. Raw core frequency can be misleading - that was very clear from the 980 Strix / 980 Classified bios swap.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> While editing the cyclops bios to my needs, i noticed, that it defaults the PCI-E Slot Wattage from the default 66 Watts to 80 Watts. Since the max Wattage PCI-E Slots can handle is 75W (from what ive read) isnt that a bit dangerous? Could just add 2 x 2,25 on the PCI-E Powerconnectors.
> 
> EDIT:
> also what are the first two sets in the power table? Do i need to adjust them too?
> I lowered PCI-E Slot to 75
> And the the two rails to 95 and 190
> The Powertarget range to 325-360
> 
> See pictures:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


This is no different than raising the limit on any of the power rails - PCIE 8 and 6-pin wattages (150 and 75W) exceed their conservative ratings also in the bios. The MB can deliver more than 75W per slot until you get to tri and quad sli, then the current limiters on-board clamp the load..but we will never get close with the voltage limit we have especially since the cards pull from the open rails (8 and 6 pin) preferentially. The days of heating up the ATX power connector are long gone.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> Still dont know whats the difference between TDP (first set) and power target (see my pic). Also dont know what the internal ray (2nd set) ist good for.
> 
> Do i need to adjust the TDP if i also adjust the power target? seems like its always two different values, while for me its the same thing


the TDP sets a hard-stop whereas the PL sets a "goal". It's usually best to set eh TDP somewhat higher than PL so that in the (unlikely) event the card tops out the two flags do not clash for control of the power section.

PL will throttle in a gentle manner, TDP trips a hardware clamp protection.


----------



## beginner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> This is no different than raising the limit on any of the power rails - PCIE 8 and 6-pin wattages (150 and 75W) exceed their conservative ratings also in the bios. The MB can deliver more than 75W per slot until you get to tri and quad sli, then the current limiters on-board clamp the load..but will never get close with the voltage limit we have especially since the cards pull from the open rails (8 and 6 pin) preferentially. The days of heating up the ATX power connector are long gone.


Anything to be gained from increasing the slot wattage itself? Or no difference as long as combined power of all 3 points is sufficient?


----------



## Crazy G

Just installed Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV and had a 30° drop!! Wonderful!! The assembly is a pain and those side brackets don´t fit in my Sabertooth Z97 thermal shield, had to get rid of it. Run Valley at 55° max, Core at 1505Mhz and Memory at 7800Mhz, 1.218v. I´m happy that I don´t need to use buckets and ice cubes as suggested!!









P.S. How come that Nvidia charges $ 1.000,00 for a video card with an inefficient, crapy cooler?!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beginner1*
> 
> Anything to be gained from increasing the slot wattage itself? Or no difference as long as combined power of all 3 points is sufficient?


with a single rail PSU - none IMO. if the PSU has multiple rails and the PCIE rail(s) are nearing 80% load? then there may be a benefit by distributing the the current loads. Basically, the PCIE-slot rail is incorporated since there still are cards that do not have any PCIE 6 or 8 pins sources.


----------



## 1bool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy G*
> 
> Just installed Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV and had a 30° drop!! Wonderful!! The assembly is a pain and those side brackets don´t fit in my Sabertooth Z97 thermal shield, had to get rid of it. Run Valley at 55° max, Core at 1505Mhz and Memory at 7800Mhz, 1.218v. I´m happy that I don´t need to use buckets and ice cubes as suggested!!


Did you fit VRM coolers? I am worried about it, please have a look at the thread I created:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1560863/titan-x-with-arctic-accelero-iv


----------



## Crazy G

Yes, I did, put low profile aluminum heatsinks with tape on vrams and heatsinks with thermal pads in the hot areas in front. In the back plate put thermal pad in the back of the chip instead the foam, vrams and other hot areas. 30° on idle fan at 40%!

P.S. Have a 12cm fan on the side pushing air on the back heatsink. BTW, AAX IV is VERY quiet, even at 100% speed


----------



## Dyaems

Hey guys, I got a few noobish questions:

1. Any idea if Prolimatech MK26 fits the Titan X? While Accelero IV Fits, I can get an MK26 fairly cheaper than the Accelero IV so it would be nice if someone already tried an MK26.

2. This is the first time that I will try to do this so my apoligies if it is a dumb question, how to setup multi monitor (surround?) for the Titan X? Note that I still want to use DVI for my primary monitor, and the other two monitors that I will be going to use has DVI or DisplayPort for their connections if I'm not mistaken. Not sure which cable goes to where









Thanks for any answers in advance!


----------



## beginner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> 2. This is the first time that I will try to do this so my apoligies if it is a dumb question, how to setup multi monitor (surround?) for the Titan X? Note that I still want to use DVI for my primary monitor, and the other two monitors that I will be going to use has DVI or DisplayPort for their connections if I'm not mistaken. Not sure which cable goes to where
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for any answers in advance!


Titan X only has 1 DVI so use DP on your other 2 monitors. I don't think the DVI will be an issue, on my old card I ran DVI, HDMI and DP, if it is just use a DVI - DP adapter


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> While editing the cyclops bios to my needs, i noticed, that it defaults the PCI-E Slot Wattage from the default 66 Watts to 80 Watts. Since the max Wattage PCI-E Slots can handle is 75W (from what ive read) isnt that a bit dangerous? Could just add 2 x 2,25 on the PCI-E Powerconnectors
> 
> 
> .
> 
> EDIT:
> *also what are the first two sets in the power table? Do i need to adjust them too?*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I lowered PCI-E Slot to 75
> And the the two rails to 95 and 190
> The Powertarget range to 325-360
> 
> See pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


sorry - forgot to add this:


----------



## beginner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> with a single rail PSU - none IMO. if the PSU has multiple rails and the PCIE rail(s) are nearing 80% load? then there may be a benefit by distributing the the current loads. Basically, the PCIE-slot rail is incorporated since there still are cards that do not have any PCIE 6 or 8 pins sources.


Yeah makes sense, unfortunately not a clue to increasing stability and puts me one step closer to pencil, I am a baby









edit: thanks for those pics, was interested to see how it all adds up


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beginner1*
> 
> Yeah makes sense, unfortunately not a clue to increasing stability and puts me one step closer to pencil, I am a baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: thanks for those pics, was interested to see how it all adds up


here's some useful thread links:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-970-980-980ti-titan-x/0_20

http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios/0_20


----------



## upload420

i got my ek-fk block. All i could afford was the block and some hosing to fit it into my loop in my sig. Now i messed up and got 3/8 ID hosing were the hose on the rest of my loop is 7/16. I would have to salvage about half of the hosing out of the loop. Would it be ok to use both kind of hosing? I think my only problem here is going to be with the size of fittings i have. I hate to wait but i will probably have to. So my question is should i go ahead and just order all ID 7/16 or convert the rest of my loop to 3/8? Is there any benefit of ID size? I guess I could probably sqeeze my 3/8 hose onto a 7/16 fitting but it sounds a little to sketch to me.

So what hose size do you guys recommend i settle on here? Only thing i can see that effecting is water flow. Were maybe a smaller hose would allow for higher water flow.

Darn stuck on these stupid 60.c load temps. Oh well at least i will be able to get me another rad when i place the order.


----------



## beginner1

Just get hose that fits your current fittings, someone correct me if I'm wrong here but I don't see how it can make any difference to flow at all since it's getting rammed through bottlenecks like gpu blocks anyway, provided it's not massive or tiny, but that size difference seems negligible to me.


----------



## G227

So I have been looking at few options for a *backplate* for my other TX. I had the EVGA on the first but read that some others might be better. Could anybody recommend a good backplate (preferably even with some fujipoly pads) that would fit on a hybrid AIO card?

Also I think Jpmboy mentioned this awhile back, but just to confirm - if I swapped the *custom thermal pads* in the TX for some fujipoly (not the top of the line - the 11W/mK ones) - would that make a difference? I'm not sure if we know what W/mK the custom ones have










Thanks a lot!


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beginner1*
> 
> Titan X only has 1 DVI so use DP on your other 2 monitors. I don't think the DVI will be an issue, on my old card I ran DVI, HDMI and DP, if it is just use a DVI - DP adapter


Just to confirm, I just plug the DVI for my main screen, and two displayport cables between the Titan X and the two monitors? after that it is ready to go? Thanks for the help by the way!


----------



## upload420

yea i suppose your right that and converting would cost me nearly 100$ were just buying everything i need to put the loop in is only 40$


----------



## lowgun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Just to confirm, I just plug the DVI for my main screen, and two displayport cables between the Titan X and the two monitors? after that it is ready to go? Thanks for the help by the way!


Yes, then you will need to go into Nvidia Control Panel (right-click desktop _> Nvidia Control Panel), go to Configure SLI, Surround, PhyxX (something like that, not at home to check right now), the slect span with Surround, and follow the instructions from them to get the screens in the proper order and setup if you want bezel compensation.


----------



## beginner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Just to confirm, I just plug the DVI for my main screen, and two displayport cables between the Titan X and the two monitors? after that it is ready to go? Thanks for the help by the way!


Yeah chucked the DVI on one of my monitors to confirm for you, surround working fine with DVI + 2xDP... What res are your screens?


----------



## ColdFusion 13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *upload420*
> 
> i got my ek-fk block. All i could afford was the block and some hosing to fit it into my loop in my sig. Now i messed up and got 3/8 ID hosing were the hose on the rest of my loop is 7/16. I would have to salvage about half of the hosing out of the loop. Would it be ok to use both kind of hosing? I think my only problem here is going to be with the size of fittings i have. I hate to wait but i will probably have to. So my question is should i go ahead and just order all ID 7/16 or convert the rest of my loop to 3/8? Is there any benefit of ID size? I guess I could probably sqeeze my 3/8 hose onto a 7/16 fitting but it sounds a little to sketch to me.
> 
> So what hose size do you guys recommend i settle on here? Only thing i can see that effecting is water flow. Were maybe a smaller hose would allow for higher water flow.
> 
> Darn stuck on these stupid 60.c load temps. Oh well at least i will be able to get me another rad when i place the order.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beginner1*
> 
> Just get hose that fits your current fittings, someone correct me if I'm wrong here but I don't see how it can make any difference to flow at all since it's getting rammed through bottlenecks like gpu blocks anyway, provided it's not massive or tiny, but that size difference seems negligible to me.


no difference. i had 5/8id on a comp, and then salvaged a few things from that one and a friends who used 3/8id fittings. small change in temps due to adding another 120rad but no real noticable change in flow. however when i asked another friend who is a plumber i was told that if a pump starts off at 2" pipe/fittings and decreases to a 1" pipe you will get a little bit of a pressurized affect which will increase pressure a bit. not a huge amount, but a bit. however this didnt fly with my setup because i spliced it in the middle of the loop so it decreased and then increased right back effectively losing the pressurized effect. this couple with it being a loop rather than a well pump to a house shouldnt create any kind of pressure regardless as it empties right back into the pump.

Essentially no. there will be no difference other than the size and extrra fittings to buy.


----------



## beginner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdFusion 13*
> 
> no difference. i had 5/8id on a comp, and then salvaged a few things from that one and a friends who used 3/8id fittings. small change in temps due to adding another 120rad but no real noticable change in flow. however when i asked another friend who is a plumber i was told that if a pump starts off at 2" pipe/fittings and decreases to a 1" pipe you will get a little bit of a pressurized affect which will increase pressure a bit. not a huge amount, but a bit. however this didnt fly with my setup because i spliced it in the middle of the loop so it decreased and then increased right back effectively losing the pressurized effect. this couple with it being a loop rather than a well pump to a house shouldnt create any kind of pressure regardless as it empties right back into the pump.
> 
> Essentially no. there will be no difference other than the size and extrra fittings to buy.


Interesting about the pressurized effect, I imagine we'd see that through our blocks as a given then?

I'm no fluid engineer but my idea of ideal flow would be one hose out and straight back into the pump, with ID and length optimized to pumping power. Short of designing every component in the loop we arn't going to get that efficiency, good blocks and short as possible tube runs without too many crazy angles is the best I know, and just keeping it tidy is my main goal.


----------



## Artah

Does anyone have experience with trying to use a superclocked titan x and a regular one from evga in SLI and try to even out the clocks? I'm trying to find out if I can have a superclocked titan x overclocked to around +200MHz and have the non superclocked run at the same speed with a higher OC.

I bought a non superclocked version with an evga waterblock and if I can't get it evened out then I want to buy another superclocked to replace it with and then sell off the normal titan x (most likely with a big loss sigh).

Your info is appreciated!


----------



## beginner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Does anyone have experience with trying to use a superclocked titan x and a regular one from evga in SLI and try to even out the clocks? I'm trying to find out if I can have a superclocked titan x overclocked to around +200MHz and have the non superclocked run at the same speed with a higher OC.
> 
> I bought a non superclocked version with an evga waterblock and if I can't get it evened out then I want to buy another superclocked to replace it with and then sell off the normal titan x (most likely with a big loss sigh).
> 
> Your info is appreciated!


Isn't SC just bios?


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Does anyone have experience with trying to use a superclocked titan x and a regular one from evga in SLI and try to even out the clocks? I'm trying to find out if I can have a superclocked titan x overclocked to around +200MHz and have the non superclocked run at the same speed with a higher OC.
> 
> I bought a non superclocked version with an evga waterblock and if I can't get it evened out then I want to buy another superclocked to replace it with and then sell off the normal titan x (most likely with a big loss sigh).
> 
> Your info is appreciated!


flash them with a 1.23v cyclops bios and you'll be fine


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> flash them with a 1.23v cyclops bios and you'll be fine


I really don't want to void the warranty though by flashing the bios. So it is only bios between standard and overclocked and the exact same parts? I have been infected with some version of OCD and would really like to see things even on anything that I do.


----------



## beginner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> I really don't want to void the warranty though by flashing the bios. So it is only bios between standard and overclocked and the exact same parts? I have been infected with some version of OCD and would really like to see things even on anything that I do.


Warranty v OCD then I guess

edit: Lack of bios flash I guess find your OC on the non SC first, and match the SC to that?


----------



## ColdFusion 13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beginner1*
> 
> Interesting about the pressurized effect, I imagine we'd see that through our blocks as a given then?
> 
> I'm no fluid engineer but my idea of ideal flow would be one hose out and straight back into the pump, with ID and length optimized to pumping power. Short of designing every component in the loop we arn't going to get that efficiency, good blocks and short as possible tube runs without too many crazy angles is the best I know, and just keeping it tidy is my main goal.


Agreed. pump pressure coupled with the right diameter hose and length of loop is an optimization often overlooked. too small a hose and you push the pump too hard losing the actual pumps pressure (if not a variable speed model) or too large and you wont move water through as fast effectively not cooling to the best ability. the blocks will create a bit of a pressure effect but only within the block like if you decreased a pipe from 2" to 1" for a foot and then right back to 2". angles crreate flow swirls (for lack of a correct term) decreasing overall pressure albeit very marginally.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> I really don't want to void the warranty though by flashing the bios. So it is only bios between standard and overclocked and the exact same parts? I have been infected with some version of OCD and would really like to see things even on anything that I do.


Flashing bios doesn't void warranty


----------



## beginner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdFusion 13*
> 
> Agreed. pump pressure coupled with the right diameter hose and length of loop is an optimization often overlooked. too small a hose and you push the pump too hard losing the actual pumps pressure (if not a variable speed model) or too large and you wont move water through as fast effectively not cooling to the best ability. the blocks will create a bit of a pressure effect but only within the block like if you decreased a pipe from 2" to 1" for a foot and then right back to 2". angles crreate flow swirls (for lack of a correct term) decreasing overall pressure albeit very marginally.


Right on, but I think all we can do is take a guess, way too many variables and obstacles to try and truly optimize. I went with 3/8 because that's what my favorite store stocked the most parts for.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Flashing bios doesn't void warranty


If you have to send in for warranty replacement, the original BIOS has to be on the card. If something goes wrong with a BIOS flash or you otherwise brick your card and cannot get the stock BIOS back onto it, then yeah, your warranty is void. Now, there's always the chance you get lucky and send it in for replacement and the person checking it doesn't check what BIOS is on the card, but that doesn't change the fact that your warranty is void in that case.


----------



## beginner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Flashing bios doesn't void warranty


I'd double check that...


----------



## jh30uk

99% of all questions asked are on EVGA site, ie can I remove cooler and can I flash Bios to different model.

They state if you RMA card to have the correct Bios back on it, a dead card can still be Blind Flashed most times or using a 2nd GPU/iGPU even easier to flash.

This is a enthusiasts site so risks will be taken if not run stock or a buy a Dell.


----------



## ColdFusion 13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beginner1*
> 
> Right on, but I think all we can do is take a guess, way too many variables and obstacles to try and truly optimize. I went with 3/8 because that's what my favorite store stocked the most parts for.


HAHAHA again i agree on both points. all we can really do is keep it short, straight, and sized accordingly or as close/best as possible.

every build after that i went with 3/8s because it seems to be a "standard" where you can easily find parts in that size on any site.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Flashing bios doesn't void warranty


I thought I read on their warranty information that if you flash the bios then warranty is void on EVGA. Need corrections here or I will look it up again.


----------



## beginner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jh30uk*
> 
> This is a enthusiasts site so risks will be taken if not run stock or a buy a Dell.


It's overclock.net, not biosflash.net


----------



## beginner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> I thought I read on their warranty information that if you flash the bios then warranty is void on EVGA. Need corrections here or I will look it up again.


Nah he's basically right, but you would still be RISKING a void warranty by doing it


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> I thought I read on their warranty information that if you flash the bios then warranty is void on EVGA. Need corrections here or I will look it up again.


Quote:


> •Unauthorized changes to the BIOS or Firmware on graphics card that does not have a Dual BIOS option may cause this warranty to be null and void.


*http://www.evga.com/support/warranty/*

Funny, says _"may"_

On EVGA forums, people say that you can flash all you want, but come RMA time, you need to have the original bios back on the card.

If it was me, flash the non SC card to the SC bios. It's a great stock bios.


----------



## jh30uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beginner1*
> 
> It's overclock.net, not biosflash.net


No need to be a smartarse, to obtain higher OC you need flash Bios even solely for the poor power limit in default Bios.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> flash them with a 1.23v cyclops bios and you'll be fine


So is it true that SC is just bios and it's actually the exact same hardware? Do you happen to know? I've never flashed a GPU before in fear of bricking my expensive cards.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beginner1*
> 
> Sorry mate, corrected.


----------



## upload420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdFusion 13*
> 
> no difference. i had 5/8id on a comp, and then salvaged a few things from that one and a friends who used 3/8id fittings. small change in temps due to adding another 120rad but no real noticable change in flow. however when i asked another friend who is a plumber i was told that if a pump starts off at 2" pipe/fittings and decreases to a 1" pipe you will get a little bit of a pressurized affect which will increase pressure a bit. not a huge amount, but a bit. however this didnt fly with my setup because i spliced it in the middle of the loop so it decreased and then increased right back effectively losing the pressurized effect. this couple with it being a loop rather than a well pump to a house shouldnt create any kind of pressure regardless as it empties right back into the pump.
> 
> Essentially no. there will be no difference other than the size and extrra fittings to buy.


My biggest fear now is getting a 3/8 fitting and putting a 7/16 hose on it because the fittings from ek don't say anything on them about deminsion. I put the 2 3/8 fittings i just bought in a safe place because of this. Both hoses fit but the 3/8 seems a little tighter obviously. I still wish ek put the dimensions on there fittings.


----------



## beginner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jh30uk*
> 
> No need to be a smartarse, to obtain higher OC you need flash Bios.


Hey I'm all in for flashing, but the guy says he wants to keep his warranty, he should be aware there is SOME risk, regardless how slim. I wouldn't take "forums told me" as a valid reason and neither should EVGA.


----------



## ColdFusion 13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *upload420*
> 
> My biggest fear now is getting a 3/8 fitting and putting a 7/16 hose on it because the fittings from ek don't say anything on them about deminsion. I put the 2 3/8 fittings i just bought in a safe place because of this. Both hoses fit but the 3/8 seems a little tighter obviously. I still wish ek put the dimensions on there fittings.


7/16 is just slightly bigger than 3/8 so be careful as you may develop a leak if not clamped or compression fitted well.


----------



## beginner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *upload420*
> 
> My biggest fear now is getting a 3/8 fitting and putting a 7/16 hose on it because the fittings from ek don't say anything on them about deminsion. I put the 2 3/8 fittings i just bought in a safe place because of this. Both hoses fit but the 3/8 seems a little tighter obviously. I still wish ek put the dimensions on there fittings.


Way I see it, if anything you're getting a tighter fit anyway, I'm not an experienced builder and if it was me I'd stick to same size, but at least you're not going larger in tube size


----------



## beginner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdFusion 13*
> 
> 7/16 is just slightly bigger than 3/8 so be careful as you may develop a leak if not clamped or compression fitted well.


Wait he's going the other way round isn't he?


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *http://www.evga.com/support/warranty/*
> 
> Funny, says _"may"_
> 
> On EVGA forums, people say that you can flash all you want, but come RMA time, you need to have the original bios back on the card.
> 
> If it was me, flash the non SC card to the SC bios. It's a great stock bios.


Anyone have actually done this and have about the same temp? If the actual hardware is not the same around the exact same GPU I don't want to end up having the non SC on fire while the SC version around 55c on a full load.

I already bought another SC that should get delivered today and I hope I can return it and keep the non SC if it works out because if I have to sell that non SC it will most likely be a big loss because I would want to get rid of it quickly.


----------



## beginner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Anyone have actually done this and have about the same temp? If the actual hardware is not the same around the exact same GPU I don't want to end up having the non SC on fire while the SC version around 55c on a full load.
> 
> I already bought another SC that should get delivered today and I hope I can return it and keep the non SC if it works out because if I have to sell that non SC it will most likely be a big loss because I would want to get rid of it quickly.


Your non SC is on water anyway right? It'll be fine


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beginner1*
> 
> Your non SC is on water anyway right? It'll be fine


They will both be on EVGA waterblocks but what I don't want to happen is I get temp limited on the non SC dragging down the potential of the SC, that's my OCD kicking in.


----------



## beginner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> They will both be on EVGA waterblocks but what I don't want to happen is I get temp limited on the non SC dragging down the potential of the SC, that's my OCD kicking in.


They're the same card with different bios from the factory, on water you're not going to get close to temp limits no matter how hard you try.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Who is getting a Fury x next week? Really interested in that tech. I think I'm really going to end up with another amd themed rig hehe.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Who is getting a Fury x next week? Really interested in that tech. I think I'm really going to end up with another amd themed rig hehe.


+1. Now to overhaul n build a itx rig with phantek evolv


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowgun*
> 
> Yes, then you will need to go into Nvidia Control Panel (right-click desktop _> Nvidia Control Panel), go to Configure SLI, Surround, PhyxX (something like that, not at home to check right now), the slect span with Surround, and follow the instructions from them to get the screens in the proper order and setup if you want bezel compensation.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beginner1*
> 
> Yeah chucked the DVI on one of my monitors to confirm for you, surround working fine with DVI + 2xDP... What res are your screens?


Thanks guys +rep

Planning to do PLP setup for fun with my U3014 and P2014H for a short while just to experience it before I place the monitors to their respective departments







Sadly, it is not possible to see an updated 20" 1600 x 1200 monitors from dell.. That would be perfect


----------



## beginner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Thanks guys +rep
> 
> Planning to do PLP setup for fun with my U3014 and P2014H for a short while just to experience it before I place the monitors to their respective departments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant find 1600x1200 IPS monitors (2007FP?) anymore!


Sick, i run 3 u2410s but would love a big 30 in the middle PLP, havn't been able to find something that fits and redoing all 3 is for another day... Use one of your DP on the 30" for good measure


----------



## toncij

Playing on 4K and 5K, not enough in 4GB... so staying with tXes.


----------



## ColdFusion 13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beginner1*
> 
> Wait he's going the other way round isn't he?


no if i remember right he has 7/16 and is going 3/8. as is the setting the 3/8 fittings in a safe place to not mix them up stated. if it were a 3/8" hose on a 7/16 fitting i would be slighlty worried about the hose degrading over time and developing a split which in turn would leak. either way go with the same size fitting and hose even if you decide to mix sizes throughout the loop as long as what needs to match up is matched you should never encounter a problem.


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> They will both be on EVGA waterblocks but what I don't want to happen is I get temp limited on the non SC dragging down the potential of the SC, that's my OCD kicking in.


As stated - you won't get limited by the temps. As far as I know the only difference between SC bios and normal bios is higher clocks - but rest should be the same (somebody correct me if I'm wrong). Since few generations back, you don't need to run the same speed on SLI cards, so I don't see the point of clocking them the same. Just get each card as high as you can and run them at it.

First bottleneck you are likely to hit (unless you have very high ASIC cards) is the power limit. Even with slider @110% you will hit it pretty fast with OC when you start ramping up voltage (which - honestly, if you wanna OC and run water you will likely do). Thus, we have the SC425 BIOS which is a stock SC BIOS just with higher power allowed in (350W @100% instead of 250W and 425W @121% instead of 275W @110%). I'm running MAXAIR 2 with 1.261V and maxed out @366W. With stock BIOS and voltage slider all the way up to +112mV (1.237V effective) I used to max out around 30W less I think - so 330W. That is still a lot more than 275W. My card is 69.8% ASIC - the reason why I'm mentioning this is that higher ASIC cards generally need less volts/power for similiar clocks so if your ASIC is higher you might need less and vice versa.

To sum up, don't worry about different speeds on the cards - OC as high as possible on each. Ideally, flash the SC425BIOS /Cyclops3 1.237V or other BIOS if you want higher voltages. Before you do that - save your stock BIOS with GPU-Z, send it to yourself on the email or such so you make sure you never loose it and in case of issues, flash it back. I was really afraid of flashing and voiding my warranty, but did it eventually and never looked back. Plus I have an EVGA card and those guys are great







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Who is getting a Fury x next week? Really interested in that tech. I think I'm really going to end up with another amd themed rig hehe.


Looks like an awesome card - love the AIO solution - I have the hybrid AIO for TX, but the solution Fury X has is a lot better not requiring stock fan and overall should have much better quality/compactness etc. I'm worried about the 4GBs of memory though. *Biggest reason though why I don't see myself upgrading is that I have Acer XB270HU - really good IPS 144Hz G-sync panel* that I don't want to switch from. This is something I totally forgot at first, but now I'm like - yeah, Nvidia it is for me this year (save something insane is going to come out of the Fury X







).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> +1. Now to overhaul n build a itx rig with phantek evolv


I think if you are going with ITX you should definitely wait for the Fury X2 (i.e. the version with dual GPUs in it) that will come I think in September. It's a long way to go, but TX will serve you just fine now and if you limit yourself to single GPU slot - you might as well go with X2 to really push that 4K.


----------



## Artah

All this time I thought lower asic is better for overclocking? I guess that is backwards and I want higher asic so that I can overclock more?


----------



## ColdFusion 13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> All this time I thought lower asic is better for overclocking? I guess that is backwards and I want higher asic so that I can overclock more?


Dont know if this is valid info so someone will have to confirm but here is a short thread about it.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1410428/asic-quality


----------



## beginner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdFusion 13*
> 
> no if i remember right he has 7/16 and is going 3/8. as is the setting the 3/8 fittings in a safe place to not mix them up stated. if it were a 3/8" hose on a 7/16 fitting i would be slighlty worried about the hose degrading over time and developing a split which in turn would leak. either way go with the same size fitting and hose even if you decide to mix sizes throughout the loop as long as what needs to match up is matched you should never encounter a problem.


nah he accidentally got a 3/8 length for his already 7/16 setup i believe... the real challenge initially will be getting the fitting threaded over the assumed larger OD (also assuming hes on compression). Long term in my native measurements theres a 2mm difference between those ID, and there should way more than 2mm of meat in between to squeeze. Splitting risk may be up...Honestly though in a titan x thread, get the ******* tube that fits right.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdFusion 13*
> 
> Dont know if this is valid info so someone will have to confirm but here is a short thread about it.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1410428/asic-quality


I just saw that after googling asic


----------



## beginner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> All this time I thought lower asic is better for overclocking? I guess that is backwards and I want higher asic so that I can overclock more?


What I've gleaned from here and what GPU Z reckons is that with a lower asic you can throw more volts at it, guess the theory is that with good cooling you might be able to reach a higher OC with more volts and still be within acceptable temps. With a 59 asic I'd love to try, but I'm stuck at 2.74 until pencil mod. I'm eating it at 1450mhz.


----------



## ColdFusion 13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beginner1*
> 
> nah he accidentally got a 3/8 length for his already 7/16 setup i believe... the real challenge initially will be getting the fitting threaded over the assumed larger OD (also assuming hes on compression). Long term in my native measurements theres a 2mm difference between those ID, and there should way more than 2mm of meat in between to squeeze. Splitting risk may be up...Honestly though in a titan x thread, get the ******* tube that fits right.


HAHAHA right! you spent 1k-1.3k depending on a card.... take the extra 5 seconds and $X to get what you SHOULD have instead of wondering what you can do about what you DO have.


----------



## Gunslinger.

ASIC % means nothing in my opinion.


----------



## ColdFusion 13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> ASIC % means nothing in my opinion.


and that is the general consensus i have found as well. some people tote it as the end all to know your cards absolute worth... and the rest see data that says otherwise.

Somewhat sort of like RAM... some cpu imc are better than others and some dimms are better than others.... but there are SO MANY FACTORS as to why i can get a stable 24/7 2666 on a same setup that someone can get a stable 24/7 3000 on. its the SILICON LOTTERY!!!!


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> All this time I thought lower asic is better for overclocking? I guess that is backwards and I want higher asic so that I can overclock more?


No not really. Some people get better OC with lower ASIC, some with higher ASIC. A lot of it depends on the situation. For you, if you are not going to give the card more power, then higher ASIC card will be better for you. If you are going to go bananous and flash crazy BIOSes then lower might work better. Or the story might be different all together. Number of times on this forum people have debunked the ASIC quality tied to higher OC thing. For me personally, higher ASIC card out of the two I had overclocked better, but thats just me.


----------



## beginner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> ASIC % means nothing in my opinion.


Definitely not the only one, I've got nfi but with such a low asic I'll be willing to pencil volt up at some stage for more data


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> No not really. Some people get better OC with lower ASIC, some with higher ASIC. A lot of it depends on the situation. For you, if you are not going to give the card more power, then higher ASIC card will be better for you. If you are going to go bananous and flash crazy BIOSes then lower might work better. Or the story might be different all together. Number of times on this forum people have debunked the ASIC quality tied to higher OC thing. For me personally, higher ASIC card out of the two I had overclocked better, but thats just me.


Believe me, if I can afford to brick my cards I would become the mad flasher... I might flash the SC to HC though or at least thinking about it. I agree, I'm starting to see a lot of posts of people reporting that asic means nothing.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Both my cards are ~70 ASIC's. I went all the way to 1435 on stock bios with no voltage bump at all. Past that I had to swap bios' to get a bit more headroom but can hit 1550 for a bench or two.

That's 55% increase over stock. FIFTY-FIVE %. That's just... mind blowing.


----------



## Baasha

Guys,

I have TWO (2) The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt PC Digital Download codes - I am looking to trade one for a Batman Arkham Knight code (PC).

Anyone who bought a GPU recently and got an Arkham Knight code and wants to trade for a Witcher 3 code, please PM me ASAP.

Thanks.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Both my cards are ~70 ASIC's. I went all the way to 1435 on stock bios with no voltage bump at all. Past that I had to swap bios' to get a bit more headroom but can hit 1550 for a bench or two.
> 
> That's 55% increase over stock. FIFTY-FIVE %. That's just... mind blowing.


The reason that nvidia limits aib to stock pcb is so that people can't overclock past 1.274v without blowing their vrm up, thus lowering the card's life cycle.

Dick move, but oh well...


----------



## krel

Here's a weird bug, perhaps someone can help me out. I suspect this is drivers - I'm on the newest ones, 353. Once in a while, when I unlock my computer, one of my screens will have a weird, "shifted" look to it - here's a pic of what it looks like, plus normal for comparison. Turning off the monitor doesn't help, nor does removing and reconnecting the cable. If I run a full-screen game, it will go away, or of course rebooting fixes it. Any thoughts? displayport, xb270hu monitors in surround. I've seen it on all three of the monitors. It's fairly rare.


----------



## Leyaena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> Here's a weird bug, perhaps someone can help me out. I suspect this is drivers - I'm on the newest ones, 353. Once in a while, when I unlock my computer, one of my screens will have a weird, "shifted" look to it - here's a pic of what it looks like, plus normal for comparison. Turning off the monitor doesn't help, nor does removing and reconnecting the cable. If I run a full-screen game, it will go away, or of course rebooting fixes it. Any thoughts? displayport, xb270hu monitors in surround. I've seen it on all three of the monitors. It's fairly rare.


It happens on my ROG Swift as well, even back on my 980 Classy's.
It's something to do with GSync bugging out, but as you say it's fairly rare, just a bit annoying when it happens.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> Now this is impressive:
> 
> http://videocardz.com/56711/amd-radeon-r9-fury-x-official-benchmarks-leaked


Why are you posting a Fury X vs 980ti benchmark comparison in the Titan-X owners thread?


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Both my cards are ~70 ASIC's. I went all the way to 1435 on stock bios with no voltage bump at all. Past that I had to swap bios' to get a bit more headroom but can hit 1550 for a bench or two.
> 
> That's 55% increase over stock. FIFTY-FIVE %. That's just... mind blowing.


It's a 55% increase over the stock base clock, but in my experience stock everything will run ~1180 MHz in games, meaning it's more like a ~31% overclock. Still amazing. Just not 55% amazing


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> It happens on my ROG Swift as well, even back on my 980 Classy's.
> It's something to do with GSync bugging out, but as you say it's fairly rare, just a bit annoying when it happens.


I have this problem in the bios...

not even running gsync monitor


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> I have this problem in the bios...
> 
> not even running gsync monitor


yeah, I think it's a BIOS issue. (card BIOS)


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> It's a 55% increase over the stock base clock, but in my experience stock everything will run ~1180 MHz in games, meaning it's more like a ~31% overclock. Still amazing. Just not 55% amazing


4 hours of Heaven with GPU at 1606 and boost of 1694mhz and memory at 8200 temps only 37 C and this is why I have a custom loop!!


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Why are you posting a Fury X vs 980ti benchmark comparison in the Titan-X owners thread?


Fury X is a nice card but this isn't the right thread to post Fury X vs 980 Ti benches. Besides, clock 4 clock the TX is slightly faster than a Ti and those benches were run with Nvidia Gameworks disabled. That's if the benches are even legit....


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> 4 hours of Heaven with GPU at 1606 and boost of 1694mhz and memory at 8200 temps only 37 C and this is why I have a custom loop!!


Very nice card. Only problem with a card like that is getting another TX to OC just as much.

BTW, I'm guessing your max 24/7 OC is around 1550-1570?


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> 4 hours of Heaven with GPU at 1606 and boost of 1694mhz and memory at 8200 temps only 37 C and this is why I have a custom loop!!


Nice scores but I fear those clock speeds aren't correct. Run heaven with the GPU-Z hardware monitor to see what your max recorded clock is to get a more accurate number.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Nice scores but I fear those clock speeds aren't correct. Run heaven with the GPU-Z hardware monitor to see what your max recorded clock is to get a more accurate number.


At 1633/8380 i scored 121.8 in that same bench .. cpu aside scores look low for the reported clocks. Use AB or Prec X and see what the clocks are under full load.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Very nice card. Only problem with a card like that is getting another TX to OC just as much.
> 
> BTW, I'm guessing your max 24/7 OC is around 1550-1570?


Actually was able to get halfway through Heaven at 1647!! and termps never got above 40c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Nice scores but I fear those clock speeds aren't correct. Run heaven with the GPU-Z hardware monitor to see what your max recorded clock is to get a more accurate number.


Did check with GPU-Z and it was showing the same thing... So did AB?? I do not disagree with you as it does seem high but maybe I got lucky!!


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Actually was able to get halfway through Heaven at 1647!! and termps never got above 40c
> Did check with GPU-Z and it was showing the same thing... So did AB?? I do not disagree with you as it does seem high but maybe I got lucky!!


If AB reported it then it should be correct - never seen AB report a wrong boost clock under load , seems you have a great sample there re the core clocks for Temp, cpus not pushing the card too hard however - what are you running for cpu and clocks ?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> If AB reported it then it should be correct - never seen AB report a wrong boost clock , seems you have a great sample there re the core clocks for Temp, cpus not pushing the card too hard however - what are you running for cpu and clocks ?


I have a 4960x at 4.6 and 64gb 2400mhz GSkill


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I have a 4960x at 4.6 and 64gb 2400mhz GSkill


That's about right then, in my bench run i was at about 1640 core (sustained) , 8380 mem, 5.1 ghz on 4820k cpu and got to 121.8 FPS. So bit extra on core / mem and more cpu . Mind you GPU was at -12c under load , so if you get to 1609 under load at < 40c thats a great sample there - the best i have seen for an ambient watercooled TX for core clocks - mrTooShorts card however would overall be the best sample i've seen with its insane memory OC (8700+). You're card in my rig - 1680 mhz + i would think (pm me if you ever want to sell it







).

In SLI best i've done is 1633 mhz / 8380 , liquid was -28c for that run.

Going to do vmod soon


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> 4 hours of Heaven with GPU at 1606 and boost of 1694mhz and memory at 8200 temps only 37 C and this is why I have a custom loop!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow, that's awesome bro!! Would love to see the AB or GPUZ sensor readings on that sustained OC. What bios was that with? did you pencil mod or anything?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> Wow, that's awesome bro!! Would love to see the AB or GPUZ sensor readings on that sustained OC. What bios was that with? did you pencil mod or anything?


No pencil mod and i will get screen shot of GPUZ and AB but will be a few days going out of town


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Believe me, if I can afford to brick my cards I would become the mad flasher... I might flash the SC to HC though or at least thinking about it. I agree, I'm starting to see a lot of posts of people reporting that asic means nothing.


I feel you - was really - I mean REALLY hesitant myself. Now it takes me 5 seconds







. Practically no chance of bricking really. Couple of guides here exist, but people will help you if you need too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> No pencil mod and i will get screen shot of GPUZ and AB but will be a few days going out of town


Not trying to be a dick or anything, but I just don't trust Heaven scores. It happens every so often that people here report 1600+ clocks and then it turns out its from heaven. which reads it wrong. As others have pointed out - look at other sensors. If as you said AB/PX shows the same thing, than good on you because you WON (with capital W) the silicon lottery - but personally I have not seen anything above 1600 yet on this forum that was verified. Mostly seeing 1550 maybe 1570 and those are on short benches


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Believe me, if I can afford to brick my cards I would become the mad flasher... I might flash the SC to HC though or at least thinking about it. I agree, I'm starting to see a lot of posts of people reporting that asic means nothing.


I'm not sure if it's been said but the front page contains a wealth of information and comprehensive guides on how to flash, there really is very minimal risk providing you follow the instructions step by step. I have a similar situation in that I have 2x evga titan x's with one being SC and the other the non-SC, they're both on cyclops3 now awaiting my psu this weekend to start hitting them hard. Again the choice is yours, but if you backup both bios' before you start (the SC and non-SC) it is very easy to replace them if ever you need to RMA.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Single Card

1. Get nvflash from the first post. http://bit.ly/1LYAntY
2. Get the BIOS (.rom). Save to the same dir.

3. cmd window:
Start, Run, cmd, right-click, Run as Administrator, go to the nvflash folder.
Shows cards in system with ID

nvflash --list

4. Device Manager:
Start, run, device manager
in Display adapters. right click/Disable all cards

5. cmd window:
To flash:

nvflash -6 GM200.rom

Where GM200 is whatever BIOS you're using. Index option to specify which card to flash, ie.

nvflash -6 --index=0 GM200.rom

You will have to confirm 'y' a few times.

6. Device Manager:
in Display adapters. right click/Enable all cards

7. Reboot, let the card get set up, reboot again.

SLI
1) disable SLI
2) disable the display driver for each card
3) win8.1: open the nvflash folder, file>open cmnd prompt as admin; win7: open the nvflash folder, right click,>open cmnd prompt here
4) type nvflash --list (pcie index)
type nvflash --protectoff
*you will be prompted to emter the card index... repeat for each card.
5) type nvflash -i0 --save {name.rom}
6) type nvflash -i1 -6 {new.rom} (hit "Y" when prompted)
7) type nvflash -i0 -6 {new.rom} (ditto)
8) exit
9) enable both display drivers (don't enable SLI yet)
10) reboot
11) enable sli
12) done

thumb.gif

edit: the --protectoff command will prompt you for a pcie index, or include it in the command line
nvflash -i0{1,2,3} --protectoff


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Actually was able to get halfway through Heaven at 1647!! and termps never got above 40c
> Did check with GPU-Z and it was showing the same thing... So did AB?? I do not disagree with you as it does seem high but maybe I got lucky!!


Nice, butr to be sure what you are looking at:
both NVI and AB main tab have trouble with reported clocks - especially the boost clock. Either open the gpuZ graph tab or use the NVI monitoring function (little graph on upper left of NVI main) to see that the actual clocks are... or AB monitoring. That ram clock is crazy good.. if it's not tripping error correction.

oh - and just a piece of advice.. Heaven is particularly hard on the VRM array and their temps can get extremely hot over that time frame (5h - really?). With no way to monitor them directly with a water block covering them, even an IR gun on their backside will show some scary (to me anyway) temperatures... just check if you should inflict that on the card again.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> I'm not sure if it's been said but the front page contains a wealth of information and comprehensive guides on how to flash, there really is very minimal risk providing you follow the instructions step by step. I have a similar situation in that I have 2x evga titan x's with one being SC and the other the non-SC, they're both on cyclops3 now awaiting my psu this weekend to start hitting them hard. Again the choice is yours, but if you backup both bios' before you start (the SC and non-SC) it is very easy to replace them if ever you need to RMA.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Single Card
> 
> 1. Get nvflash from the first post. http://bit.ly/1LYAntY
> 2. Get the BIOS (.rom). Save to the same dir.
> 
> 3. cmd window:
> Start, Run, cmd, right-click, Run as Administrator, go to the nvflash folder.
> Shows cards in system with ID
> 
> nvflash --list
> 
> 4. Device Manager:
> Start, run, device manager
> in Display adapters. right click/Disable all cards
> 
> 5. cmd window:
> To flash:
> 
> nvflash -6 GM200.rom
> 
> Where GM200 is whatever BIOS you're using. Index option to specify which card to flash, ie.
> 
> nvflash -6 --index=0 GM200.rom
> 
> You will have to confirm 'y' a few times.
> 
> 6. Device Manager:
> in Display adapters. right click/Enable all cards
> 
> 7. Reboot, let the card get set up, reboot again.
> 
> SLI
> 1) disable SLI
> 2) disable the display driver for each card
> 3) win8.1: open the nvflash folder, file>open cmnd prompt as admin; win7: open the nvflash folder, right click,>open cmnd prompt here
> 4) type nvflash --list (pcie index)
> type nvflash --protectoff
> *you will be prompted to emter the card index... repeat for each card.
> 5) type nvflash -i0 --save {name.rom}
> 6) type nvflash -i1 -6 {new.rom} (hit "Y" when prompted)
> 7) type nvflash -i0 -6 {new.rom} (ditto)
> 8) exit
> 9) enable both display drivers (don't enable SLI yet)
> 10) reboot
> 11) enable sli
> 12) done
> 
> thumb.gif
> 
> edit: the --protectoff command will prompt you for a pcie index, or include it in the command line
> nvflash -i0{1,2,3} --protectoff


I need to replace the SLI instructions with the following.. if they are more clear:

flash commands for 2 card SLI with no PLX chip on the MB:

1) disable SLI
2) open dev manager and disable drivers on both cards
3) open the NVFlash folder:
Win7: shift-rt-click in the folder > "open command window here"
W8/8.1/10: file>open> command prompt as admin

4) type:
nvflash --list (note the GPU pcie lanes - probably 0, 1, 2 etc unless you have a PLX chip
nvflash -i1 --protectoff
nvflash -i1 -6 newromname.rom
Hit Y every time asked

5) Type:
nvflash -i0 --protectoff
nvflash -i0 -6 newromname.rom
Hit Y when asked

Exit the cmnd window after the flash finishes

6) enable the drivers in dev manager. DO NOT enable sli yet
7) reboot and enable SLI
8) reboot again


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I need to replace the SLI instructions with the following.. if they are more clear:
> 
> flash commands for 2 card SLI with no PLX chip on the MB:
> 
> 1) disable SLI
> 2) open dev manager and disable drivers on both cards
> 3) open the NVFlash folder:
> Win7: shift-rt-click in the folder > "open command window here"
> W8/8.1/10: file>open> command prompt as admin
> 
> 4) type:
> nvflash --list (note the GPU pcie lanes - probably 0, 1, 2 etc unless you have a PLX chip
> nvflash -i1 --protectoff
> nvflash -i1 -6 newromname.rom
> Hit Y every time asked
> 
> 5) Type:
> nvflash -i0 --protectoff
> nvflash -i0 -6 newromname.rom
> Hit Y when asked
> 
> Exit the cmnd window after the flash finishes
> 
> 6) enable the drivers in dev manager. DO NOT enable sli yet
> 7) reboot and enable SLI
> 8) reboot again


That does make it more clear, I didn't have any problems with your original instructions though







Just further illustrating how easy flashing your bios is, who doesn't want free performance increases


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> That does make it more clear, I didn't have any problems with your original instructions though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just further illustrating how easy flashing your bios is, *who doesn't want free performance increases*


and is here on OCN?


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Believe me, if I can afford to brick my cards I would become the mad flasher... I might flash the SC to HC though or at least thinking about it. I agree, I'm starting to see a lot of posts of people reporting that asic means nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if it's been said but the front page contains a wealth of information and comprehensive guides on how to flash, there really is very minimal risk providing you follow the instructions step by step. I have a similar situation in that I have 2x evga titan x's with one being SC and the other the non-SC, they're both on cyclops3 now awaiting my psu this weekend to start hitting them hard. Again the choice is yours, but if you backup both bios' before you start (the SC and non-SC) it is very easy to replace them if ever you need to RMA.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Single Card
> 
> 1. Get nvflash from the first post. http://bit.ly/1LYAntY
> 2. Get the BIOS (.rom). Save to the same dir.
> 
> 3. cmd window:
> Start, Run, cmd, right-click, Run as Administrator, go to the nvflash folder.
> Shows cards in system with ID
> 
> nvflash --list
> 
> 4. Device Manager:
> Start, run, device manager
> in Display adapters. right click/Disable all cards
> 
> 5. cmd window:
> To flash:
> 
> nvflash -6 GM200.rom
> 
> Where GM200 is whatever BIOS you're using. Index option to specify which card to flash, ie.
> 
> nvflash -6 --index=0 GM200.rom
> 
> You will have to confirm 'y' a few times.
> 
> 6. Device Manager:
> in Display adapters. right click/Enable all cards
> 
> 7. Reboot, let the card get set up, reboot again.
> 
> SLI
> 1) disable SLI
> 2) disable the display driver for each card
> 3) win8.1: open the nvflash folder, file>open cmnd prompt as admin; win7: open the nvflash folder, right click,>open cmnd prompt here
> 4) type nvflash --list (pcie index)
> type nvflash --protectoff
> *you will be prompted to emter the card index... repeat for each card.
> 5) type nvflash -i0 --save {name.rom}
> 6) type nvflash -i1 -6 {new.rom} (hit "Y" when prompted)
> 7) type nvflash -i0 -6 {new.rom} (ditto)
> 8) exit
> 9) enable both display drivers (don't enable SLI yet)
> 10) reboot
> 11) enable sli
> 12) done
> 
> thumb.gif
> 
> edit: the --protectoff command will prompt you for a pcie index, or include it in the command line
> nvflash -i0{1,2,3} --protectoff
Click to expand...

I would also like to add:

http://www.overclock.net/t/593427/how-to-unbrick-your-bricked-graphics-card-fix-a-failed-bios-flash

That thread has been around a long time. It helped me once back in the day. And maybe it could give you a little peace of mind with flashing your card's bios.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Nice, butr to be sure what you are looking at:
> both NVI and AB main tab have trouble with reported clocks - especially the boost clock. Either open the gpuZ graph tab or use the NVI monitoring function (little graph on upper left of NVI main) to see that the actual clocks are... or AB monitoring. That ram clock is crazy good.. if it's not tripping error correction.
> 
> oh - and just a piece of advice.. Heaven is particularly hard on the VRM array and their temps can get extremely hot over that time frame (5h - really?). With no way to monitor them directly with a water block covering them, even an IR gun on their backside will show some scary (to me anyway) temperatures... just check if you should inflict that on the card again.


I was checking the back plate with my hand and was warm but did not burn me or anything like i have read about??? And i was running heaven and using it to bench for over 4 hours! As i am not sure about this i will be sure and have gpu-z open and also monitoring tab to see!! I have a hard time believing i was this lucky!!!!


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> I would also like to add:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/593427/how-to-unbrick-your-bricked-graphics-card-fix-a-failed-bios-flash
> 
> That thread has been around a long time. It helped me once back in the day. And maybe it could give you a little peace of mind with flashing your card's bios.


You are just trying to tempt me now


----------



## jommy999

Hi BigMack70 i see your Titan X is 1450/8000

what is the base core that make the boost core to 1450 ?

i am new on this thread .

Thank you


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I was checking the back plate with my hand and was warm but did not burn me or anything like i have read about??? And i was running heaven and using it to bench for over 4 hours! As i am not sure about this i will be sure and have gpu-z open and also monitoring tab to see!! *I have a hard time believing i was this lucky!*!!!


nah - you never know! if you prefer NVI, it's monitoring is as good.

just right-click in the window to configure.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jommy999*
> 
> Hi BigMack70 i see your Titan X is 1450/8000
> 
> what is the base core that make the boost core to 1450 ?
> 
> i am new on this thread .
> 
> Thank you


I'm presently using stock BIOS and the settings in Afterburner are:
110% Power target
91C Temp target (priority)
+112 mV
+210 MHz core
+500 MHz memory

I'm getting really tempted to flash the BIOS and push for 1500-1550 after seeing the above, though... for those of you BIOS flashers out there, if I should lose my sanity and decide to go for it, what BIOS would you recommend for a hybrid AIO cooler? Will a 1.281V or 1.274 Cyclops BIOS put too much stress on the VRMs to use long term without a full cover block?


----------



## jommy999

Thank you









i will try to overclock tomorrow . i just bought Titan X Hybrid today.

good night


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> I'm presently using stock BIOS and the settings in Afterburner are:
> 110% Power target
> 91C Temp target (priority)
> +112 mV
> +210 MHz core
> +500 MHz memory
> 
> I'm getting really tempted to flash the BIOS and push for 1500-1550 after seeing the above, though... for those of you BIOS flashers out there, if I should lose my sanity ad decide to go for it, what BIOS would you recommend for a hybrid AIO cooler? Will a 1.281V or 1.274 Cyclops BIOS put too much stress on the VRMs to use without a full cover block?


I would personally use baby steps since you're a first timer. Go with the Maxair2 or something. That will give you like 1.25 or 1.26 v, if you're happy with it and your temps are good, move up to another. Or if you're OC is good enough, just keep that.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> I would personally use baby steps since you're a first timer. Go with the Maxair2 or something. That will give you like 1.25 or 1.26 v, if you're happy with it and your temps are good, move up to another. Or if you're OC is good enough, just keep that.


One of my cards is presently running 1.243V on stock BIOS... is the advantage of a 1.25V BIOS just 10 extra mV and higher power target to prevent throttling?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> I'm presently using stock BIOS and the settings in Afterburner are:
> 110% Power target
> 91C Temp target (priority)
> +112 mV
> +210 MHz core
> +500 MHz memory
> 
> I'm getting really tempted to flash the BIOS and push for 1500-1550 after seeing the above, though... for those of you BIOS flashers out there, if I should lose my sanity and decide to go for it, what BIOS would you recommend for a hybrid AIO cooler? *Will a 1.281V or 1.274* Cyclops BIOS put too much stress on the VRMs to use long term without a full cover block?


just so you know - with either of these two bioses, the voltage applied to the card under load is the same. As for which bios is best with an AIO... the best way to now is to tryt a few with moderate loads and see how your cooling handles it. A lot depends on the actual ambient temperature. No worries about flashing multiple times... no really. Just follow a set of commands using NV flash from the OP. For one card using the same family bios - just disable the driver and drag-n-drop the new rom file on to the nvflash.exe icon. easy.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Is anyone rocking Windows 10 IP? If yes have you noticed any improvements over Windows 7/8?

I was thinking of giving it a shot, but I'm not sure if it's buggy ATM? I was hoping the Titan X scaling in SLi might be better for gaming with DX12?

Has any TX owners got any experience of Windows 10 they would like to share please???


----------



## romanlegion13th

guys any one getting crashes on Google Chrome with then new drivers, i updated to the new Witcher 3 driver from the GTA5 driver now had the odd crash on Chrome

the GTA 5 driver worked fine for months no problems mite go back to it


----------



## upload420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdFusion 13*
> 
> 7/16 is just slightly bigger than 3/8 so be careful as you may develop a leak if not clamped or compression fitted well.


yea i don't know why i didn't think of this. Couldn't i use 3/8 tubing on 7/16 fittings? If that would work i would just use the 3/8 tubing i just bought and put it on the 7/16 fittings that are in my loop now. I do have 2 3/8 fittings i just got but i would be using 6 7/16 fittings which are in my loop right now. You think that fitting would be to big resulting in the tubing my tearing? I know this would form a much tighter seal than what i have know if it worked out. I hope this does work out because if so i could probably start on this tonight.

At some point i will be revamping the whole set up anyways. So I am just trying to make something work until I have more funds.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> guys any one getting crashes on Google Chrome with then new drivers, i updated to the new Witcher 3 driver from the GTA5 driver now had the odd crash on Chrome
> 
> the GTA 5 driver worked fine for months no problems mite go back to it


Turning OFF Hardware Acceleration under Advanced settings in Chrome helps!!!


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> guys any one getting crashes on Google Chrome with then new drivers, i updated to the new Witcher 3 driver from the GTA5 driver now had the odd crash on Chrome
> 
> the GTA 5 driver worked fine for months no problems mite go back to it


I have not, but I did disable hardware acceleration in the settings after reading that it was happening. Trying going to settings, advanced, and scroll down and untick "use hardware acceleration when available"


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Is anyone rocking Windows 10 IP? If yes have you noticed any improvements over Windows 7/8?
> 
> I was thinking of giving it a shot, but I'm not sure if it's buggy ATM? I was hoping the Titan X scaling in SLi might be better for gaming with DX12?
> 
> Has any TX owners got any experience of Windows 10 they would like to share please???


I've been on win 10 IP before I ever had a titan X, all games seem to work well. I can't comment, as I switched before when I still had 2x 980's. No issues really, but not sure if there's improvement. I think the DX12 issue doesn't really come into play until games support it.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> guys any one getting crashes on Google Chrome with then new drivers, i updated to the new Witcher 3 driver from the GTA5 driver now had the odd crash on Chrome
> 
> the GTA 5 driver worked fine for months no problems mite go back to it


Yes, I rolled back and won't be installing any new drivers until they get that crap worked out.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> I've been on win 10 IP before I ever had a titan X, all games seem to work well. I can't comment, as I switched before when I still had 2x 980's. No issues really, but not sure if there's improvement. I think the DX12 issue doesn't really come into play until games support it.


Thanks and I forgot that its the Games which need to support DX12 and not the OS!!! LOL


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> 4 hours of Heaven with GPU at 1606 and boost of 1694mhz and memory at 8200 temps only 37 C and this is why I have a custom loop!!


So low the score. Can beat that easy. Ure throttling


----------



## Goloith

So..............Just loaded up max textures in Star Citizen and I'm sitting at a whopping 10.8 GB VRAM usage in Arena Commander:



Guess it was a good idea not to get two 980 ti.

My setup:
-i5 2500k OC 4.5GHz (Soon to be Skylake 6700K)
-Maximus IV GENE-Z
-2x NVIDIA Titan X OC @ 1329MHz GCC / 2000MHz GMC
-16 Gb RAM @ 1600MHz
-370 GBs SSD storage
-3x 1680 x 1050 @ 5040 x 1050 Surround - Can't wait for DSR for SLI Surround to be enabled by NVIDIA


----------



## deadwidesmile

Star citizen is huge on the vram and a good preview of where I think games are headed in the next 1-2 years. I don't think is just terrible optimization like so many clamor about. Really looking forward to SC.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goloith*
> 
> So..............Just loaded up max textures in Star Citizen and I'm sitting at a whopping 10.8 GB VRAM usage in Arena Commander:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess it was a good idea not to get two 980 ti.


Resolution??


----------



## Goloith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Resolution??


5040 x 1050 (in surround)


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goloith*
> 
> 5040 x 1050 (in surround)


Err three 1680x1050 monitors??


----------



## Goloith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Err three 1680x1050 monitors??


Im waiting till there's a bigger 21:9 screen than the Acer Predator for my Volair Sim. The bezels aren't bad at all. They're right on the cockpit bars so hardly notice them.

That being said, I'm using 10.8 GBs of VRAM and I'm about 3 million pixels under 4K resolution..... Just imagine 4 k VRAM usage.


----------



## deadwidesmile

I use a ton of memory with x3 Acer 144hz 1080p monitors. I can't play if course, due to incredible nausea inducing blurring, but still it's amazing.


----------



## Goloith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> I use a ton of memory with x3 Acer 144hz 1080p monitors. I can't play if course, due to incredible nausea inducing blurring, but still it's amazing.


I only noticed this in certain ships. For example it causes blurry vision on Gladius in Surround, but the other ships are fine.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Is anyone rocking Windows 10 IP? If yes have you noticed any improvements over Windows 7/8?
> 
> I was thinking of giving it a shot, but I'm not sure if it's buggy ATM? I was hoping the Titan X scaling in SLi might be better for gaming with DX12?
> 
> Has any TX owners got any experience of Windows 10 they would like to share please???


I'd hold off on Windows 10 until they iron out the bugs. I installed it about a week ago and it's too buggy if you run SLI. You can't even boot into safe mode because of some error Microsoft knows about.


----------



## Stizuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *upload420*
> 
> yea i don't know why i didn't think of this. Couldn't i use 3/8 tubing on 7/16 fittings? If that would work i would just use the 3/8 tubing i just bought and put it on the 7/16 fittings that are in my loop now. I do have 2 3/8 fittings i just got but i would be using 6 7/16 fittings which are in my loop right now. You think that fitting would be to big resulting in the tubing my tearing? I know this would form a much tighter seal than what i have know if it worked out. I hope this does work out because if so i could probably start on this tonight.
> 
> At some point i will be revamping the whole set up anyways. So I am just trying to make something work until I have more funds.


I run 3/8 in my system, I wanted to change some fittings and mistakenly bought 7/16 fittings. System ran a couple hours and boom a hose shot off and soaked the machine. They might feel good at first but when the hoses warm up they can and will skip. You might be okay with a clamp but imo not worth it.


----------



## cstkl1

First versions of windows always epic fail.
Wait for sp release for it to stabilize

Reports out from current insider preview.. Theres a lot of bugs that they find it high unlikely its solve by 29tg july


----------



## johnadams

I like Windows 10 so far. I've been having horrible issues with games crashing randomly if I alt tab. I have to run everything windowed borderless to be safe


----------



## davidmoffitt

I wanted to thank @szeged & @JoeDirt - this was my first time custom watercooling (I always wimped out and bought HydroCopper cards but I was annoyed I couldn't use the EK terminal). This was also my first time flashing a card, so you know, why not start by doing it to two Titans LOL. Anyway, thanks to the FAQs and the ROMs, this couldn't have been easier, and I super appreciate the effort put into this thread!!!


----------



## TK421

Have anyone successfully removed the 65c throttle in the Titan X bios?


----------



## upload420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stizuner*
> 
> I run 3/8 in my system, I wanted to change some fittings and mistakenly bought 7/16 fittings. System ran a couple hours and boom a hose shot off and soaked the machine. They might feel good at first but when the hoses warm up they can and will skip. You might be okay with a clamp but imo not worth it.


I am a little dumb anyways. I never needed to do any of that. All i will have is one section of the loop that is 3/8 (with 3/8 fitting and hose). Not sure why i thought i would need to do any of this but i should be fine. I mean only thing is one section of my hose will be 3/8 as opposed to the rest being 7/16. I doubt that will even make a difference any ways. Lol this whole thing has me cracking up. I could of put this together the last two days and was thinking I had an issue when everything would work just fine. I need to start getting more sleep when i work these doubles lol.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> I'm not sure if it's been said but the front page contains a wealth of information and comprehensive guides on how to flash, there really is very minimal risk providing you follow the instructions step by step. I have a similar situation in that I have 2x evga titan x's with one being SC and the other the non-SC, they're both on cyclops3 now awaiting my psu this weekend to start hitting them hard. Again the choice is yours, but if you backup both bios' before you start (the SC and non-SC) it is very easy to replace them if ever you need to RMA.


Thanks all for some pointers and info on flashing the bios and such. I wonder if it's possible for them to read the bios on a dead card. I mean if you're going to RMA then the card is obviously dead at that point and there is no flashing it back


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks all for some pointers and info on flashing the bios and such. I wonder if it's possible for them to read the bios on a dead card. I mean if you're going to RMA then the card is obviously dead at that point and there is no flashing it back


Don't worry so much about bricking your card(s), these instructions will allow you to successfully flash your card with almost no risk involved providing you follow them to the letter. If you don't believe me you're welcome to look back through the pages in this thread for instances where people have bricked their cards however I doubt you will find one. I can't remember any posts of people completely bricking their card from a failed flash.

That being said the only uncontrollable variable with flashing your card is environmental, ensure you have stable power and not hurry. Again flashing your card using the instructions provided by people who do it on a regular basis has an extremely limited chance to fail


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnadams*
> 
> I like Windows 10 so far. I've been having horrible issues with games crashing randomly if I alt tab. I have to run everything windowed borderless to be safe


Lol ure first two statements contradicts each other on windows 10 gaming experience/stability

N that solution is not viable unless ure ok with losing fps n playinh with s controller all the time.


----------



## G227

So I have decided to give full custom loop a try. I have been looking at waterblocks and decided on Aquacomputer because of the solid VRM cooling and active backplate. But they make multiple different versions - is there a difference in performance among them? Or is it just looks? Here is the link: http://shop.aquacomputer.de/index.php?cPath=7_11_149_151&page=2&XTCsid=j66k2dcblnedgfqrpevpv59sf618fnfc

Thanks!


----------



## ectomorph

Anyone know if running +100mV is safe for a few hours of gaming a day ? Currently have the AIO watercooling and got a few copper heatsinks for the back coming. The core never passes 50C but I'm more worried about the VRM.


----------



## 21CEzAR21

Hi,
anyone know why core clock go down when run the games after 5 min. ??
I used MAXAIR bios and reference air cooling + EK back plate + 2 radiators + peltier
Max Power Target is 121% and any game did not exceed this limit.
I set core clock to 1535MHz 1255V and after runing Witcher 3 about 5 min, core clock go down to 1510MHz


----------



## ectomorph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *21CEzAR21*
> 
> Hi,
> anyone know why core clock go down when run the games after 5 min. ??
> I used MAXAIR bios and reference air cooling + EK back plate + 2 radiators + peltier
> Max Power Target is 121% and any game did not exceed this limit.
> I set core clock to 1535MHz 1255V and after runing Witcher 3 about 5 min, core clock go down to 1510MHz


Our cards throttle at 60C. That's why you are seeing that.


----------



## cyenz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *21CEzAR21*
> 
> Hi,
> anyone know why core clock go down when run the games after 5 min. ??
> I used MAXAIR bios and reference air cooling + EK back plate + 2 radiators + peltier
> Max Power Target is 121% and any game did not exceed this limit.
> I set core clock to 1535MHz 1255V and after runing Witcher 3 about 5 min, core clock go down to 1510MHz


As soon you hit 65c the boost drops one step. It´s a normal behavior.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *21CEzAR21*
> 
> Hi,
> anyone know why core clock go down when run the games after 5 min. ??
> I used MAXAIR bios and reference air cooling + EK back plate + 2 radiators + peltier
> Max Power Target is 121% and any game did not exceed this limit.
> I set core clock to 1535MHz 1255V and after runing Witcher 3 about 5 min, core clock go down to 1510MHz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The cards are coded to down clock when temps exceed 65 degrees C, so you must keep the temps below that for maximum stability.









Running your card at 78 degrees C is just way too high!!!


----------



## 21CEzAR21

CYBER-SNIPA why to high ???
This card normally works with the temperature 83C, the proof You have here:






Producer himself set the temperature limit to 83C

For me it is logical that if the card at the factory without OC operated at a 83C temperature that is to say that this is allowable limit its work assigned by the Producer.


----------



## toncij

It is perfectly fine to run the card at 83°C... 65 is actually 'cold'. Most custom manufacturer cards start fans at that temperature.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Have anyone successfully removed the 65c throttle in the Titan X bios?


that thermal protection circuit is not accessible via MBT.. and probably shouldn't be.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *21CEzAR21*
> 
> Hi,
> anyone know why core clock go down when run the games after 5 min. ??
> I used MAXAIR bios and reference air cooling + EK back plate + 2 radiators + peltier
> Max Power Target is 121% and any game did not exceed this limit.
> I set core clock to 1535MHz 1255V and after runing Witcher 3 about 5 min, core clock go down to 1510MHz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


you need better cooling / airflow. spin the fan up to 80+%
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> The cards are coded to down clock when temps exceed 65 degrees C, so you must keep the temps below that for maximum stability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Running your card at 78 degrees C is just way too high*!!!


^^ This. the card will not suffer short-term damage at 78C but the reason why the core drops a clock bin (or two) is because it will otherwise get too hot and, more importantly the vrm array is much hotter than the core.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *21CEzAR21*
> 
> CYBER-SNIPA why to high ???
> This card normally works with the temperature 83C, the proof You have here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Producer himself set the temperature limit to 83C
> 
> For me it is logical that if the card at the factory without OC operated at a 83C temperature that is to say that this is allowable limit its work assigned by the Producer.


With any performance product/equipment heat is always public enemy No#1, especially when you are trying to push them into performing at a higher level than specified. So the cooler the parts run the more efficient they are, thus aiding stability when pushing their boundaries. It's just like engine tuning; lower temps = higher performance.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> I really don't want to void the warranty though by flashing the bios. So it is only bios between standard and overclocked and the exact same parts? I have been infected with some version of OCD and would really like to see things even on anything that I do.


If this is really how you feel then next time around buy two identical cards.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Have anyone successfully removed the 65c throttle in the Titan X bios?


It's quite easy to counter this; just add +13 to your core OC







. Works great...


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> If this is really how you feel then next time around buy two identical cards.


I actually had two SC already and I sold one because I was going to sell both of them and switch to 980 ti hydro then evga waterblocks came in stock but I was only able to buy 1 because they ran out fast. So I found someone that was selling a "Titan X Hydrocopper" so I bought that one but it was actually a regular card with an evga waterblock I found out later when I read it more carefully and the add said "it comes with the stock cooler". I was like WTH, a Titan X Hydrocopper does not come with a stock cooler.

Anyway this could have been avoided if I was able to get two waterblocks or if EVGA didn't have that 1 per household limit or Newegg wasn't gouging on the hydrocopper version then I could have gotten one from EVGA and one from Newegg.

Anyway this is the short version of the story on my struggles to moving from GTX 980 Liquid to Titan X Liquid.

Based on the responses from the other members (thanks guys and gals) I'm going to flash the hell out of the two SC versions that I have because I love playing GTA 5 on maxed out settings @ 4K res. If I brick a card or two then I'll be a sad panda.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> I use a ton of memory with x3 Acer 144hz 1080p monitors. *I can't play if course, due to incredible nausea inducing blurring, but still it's amazing.*












I'm not sure if this situation is funny or sad, but LOL!.


----------



## ColdFusion 13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> If I brick a card or two then I'll be a sad panda.


I dont know if any of us could "bare" that. read the instructions several times and then begin, follow instructions to a T and move slowly. take your time and be careful and you shall not fail... but if you do.... blame canada... cause we all know everything wrong with the world is canadas fault.... curling.... pffft.


----------



## krel

what speed should my cards be running at on just the desktop? I'm on the cyclops3 bios, set +200 in afterburner. The cards sit at 975MHz normally, go up to 1500 in games. Is that 975 where I should expect them to sit, even if there's nothing else running?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> what speed should my cards be running at on just the desktop? I'm on the cyclops3 bios, set +200 in afterburner. The cards sit at 975MHz normally, go up to 1500 in games. Is that 975 where I should expect them to sit, even if there's nothing else running?


135 MHz is usually what you'll see on the desktop with a stock BIOS, unless you have a 144 Hz monitor(s).


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> 135 MHz is usually what you'll see on the desktop with a stock BIOS, unless you have a 144 Hz monitor(s).


I have 915 on 5K.


----------



## unreality

If anyone is interested, i edited Gabrielzm Bios which is a tuned down version of the cyclops Bios. This is for 24/7 use, where i dont want to run 1.27 Volts and burn 450Watts of power. I dont wanna fiddle with overclocking every restart so i just put my desired values:

1.23 Volts (golden middle)
Boost to 1455 MHz
Memory 8000 MHz (be sure to have some cooling on them)
Max TDP 350 Watts
Power Target 325 Watt (300 wasnt enough and card throttled every now and then now its fully stable @ 1455 even in hard benchmarks like Firestrike/Heaven)
Max PT 350W
Removed 80 Watt power gain from PCI-E Slot and put back to standard 66 Watts (just to be sure not to kill your mainboard)
Aggresive fan profile from Gabrielzm for the air folk

Cheers!

GM200-unreality.zip 150k .zip file


----------



## Cozmo85

Love people selling these cards. Picked up another EVGA X SC for $785 for sli!


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> I actually had two SC already and I sold one because I was going to sell both of them and switch to 980 ti hydro then evga waterblocks came in stock but I was only able to buy 1 because they ran out fast. So I found someone that was selling a "Titan X Hydrocopper" so I bought that one but it was actually a regular card with an evga waterblock I found out later when I read it more carefully and the add said "it comes with the stock cooler". I was like WTH, a Titan X Hydrocopper does not come with a stock cooler.
> 
> Anyway this could have been avoided if I was able to get two waterblocks or if EVGA didn't have that 1 per household limit or Newegg wasn't gouging on the hydrocopper version then I could have gotten one from EVGA and one from Newegg.
> 
> Anyway this is the short version of the story on my struggles to moving from GTX 980 Liquid to Titan X Liquid.
> 
> Based on the responses from the other members (thanks guys and gals) I'm going to flash the hell out of the two SC versions that I have because I love playing GTA 5 on maxed out settings @ 4K res. If I brick a card or two then I'll be a sad panda.


If you wanna be safe just flash each card individually so if you screw it up you can still go back and re-flash it back to the original and try again.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> If you wanna be safe just flash each card individually so if you screw it up you can still go back and re-flash it back to the original and try again.


oh, can a card that failed midflash be rescued even if it does not have dual bios?


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> I have 915 on 5K.


do you have multiple monitors on that 1 card? a Multi-monitor system will also make the card amp up to 900+


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BossJ*
> 
> do you have multiple monitors on that 1 card? a Multi-monitor system will also make the card amp up to 900+


Yes, dual Dell 5K...


----------



## seross69

Ok here is Nvidia Inspector and GPU-Z with Heaven running..



So I guess I have 24/7 set at 1529Mhz and Memory at a little over 8200. I checked the back plate with temp gun and hottest temps I found on it was 44c and this was after 2 hours...


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> I have 915 on 5K.


I should have added caveats for 4K/5K as well.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I should have added caveats for 4K/5K as well.


Yeah, presumed so.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if this situation is funny or sad, but LOL!.


Lol - it's terrible I know. I just can't make it more than 25 minutes before I'm like, "no, no, nope, never again, no, nope", all the way to the bathroom, hehe


----------



## rbuass

Happy to share some nice scores.





















Some videos about hw mods.


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rbuass*
> 
> Happy to share some nice scores.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some videos about hw mods.


24/7 OC









But seriously - very nice, very nice indeed!


----------



## TremF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> If anyone is interested, i edited Gabrielzm Bios which is a tuned down version of the cyclops Bios. This is for 24/7 use, where i dont want to run 1.27 Volts and burn 450Watts of power. I dont wanna fiddle with overclocking every restart so i just put my desired values:
> 
> 1.23 Volts (golden middle)
> Boost to 1455 MHz
> Memory 8000 MHz (be sure to have some cooling on them)
> Max TDP 350 Watts
> Power Target 325 Watt (300 wasnt enough and card throttled every now and then now its fully stable @ 1455 even in hard benchmarks like Firestrike/Heaven)
> Max PT 350W
> Removed 80 Watt power gain from PCI-E Slot and put back to standard 66 Watts (just to be sure not to kill your mainboard)
> Aggresive fan profile from Gabrielzm for the air folk
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> GM200-unreality.zip 150k .zip file


Cheers for this! I was using Gabrielzm's modded bios with no probs but yours has the sweet spot for speed and power without having to mess with anything.

I've only tried in Witcher 3 so far but it stuck to 1455MHz and 8Ghz and the temp didn't go over 76c or so with the default fan profile. With a slightly more aggressive profile I have it hovering around 65c.

I'll give a few more games a try later but think this could be my new 24/7 bios









Thanks again!


----------



## rbuass

I recommend you guys, for who want to push more, short or even to use a conductive ink, if don't want to do a soldering job, the 3 shunt resistences and kill power limiter by hardware.
Also for someone looking for more performance, the NV Powermizer to keep the VGA in the max.

Good lucky all.


----------



## rbuass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Ok here is Nvidia Inspector and GPU-Z with Heaven running..
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess I have 24/7 set at 1529Mhz and Memory at a little over 8200. I checked the back plate with temp gun and hottest temps I found on it was 44c and this was after 2 hours...


excellent sample...
what ASIC?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rbuass*
> 
> excellent sample...
> what ASIC?


63 if i remember right!! If i could get more voltage i could do a lot more


----------



## deadwidesmile

Wooow. I don't think I can hit 1575 stable in a bench currently. I'm probably doing something wrong tho, lol.

Those are some beastly cards.

@rbuass - I love that picture of the bench with the LN2 going all ape-crap! So cool.


----------



## marc0053

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rbuass*
> 
> Happy to share some nice scores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some videos about hw mods.






Simply amazing rbuass! thanks for sharing your knowledge


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Turning OFF Hardware Acceleration under Advanced settings in Chrome helps!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> I have not, but I did disable hardware acceleration in the settings after reading that it was happening. Trying going to settings, advanced, and scroll down and untick "use hardware acceleration when available"


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> Yes, I rolled back and won't be installing any new drivers until they get that crap worked out.


yeah ive turned off hardware acceleration hopefully this mite help

the last 2 drivers has had the same problem


----------



## gavros777

Does any of you guys with 2 titan x in sli gets any horizontal moving lines on desktop while watching videos or pictures?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Does any of you guys with 2 titan x in sli gets any horizontal moving lines on desktop while watching videos or pictures?


Screen Tearing ? Use the aero desktop.


----------



## BigMack70

Just ordered a UPS... should be here next week and then I think I may go ahead with a BIOS flash. Didn't want to do it without a UPS since I do get occasional power failures here. I think I've officially lost my mind.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> Love people selling these cards. Picked up another EVGA X SC for $785 for sli!


that's a great buy!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> oh, can a card that failed midflash be rescued even if it does not have dual bios?


Yes - you need either another NV card, or a mobo/cpu with on board graphics
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rbuass*
> 
> Happy to share some nice scores.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some videos about hw mods.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice!
Crazy scores! Takes deep pockets, total comittment or a free one to go FrankenTitan








So - what's you take on the OEM power section in terms of voltage?


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Does any of you guys with 2 titan x in sli gets any horizontal moving lines on desktop while watching videos or pictures?


Try these.

1. Reseat the sli bridge
2. Complete uninstall of the video driver and reinstall. get this one to do it, that's what evga told me when I called them about it. http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/display-driver-uninstaller-download.html


----------



## TK421

How much would you guys appraise a Titan X EVGA with default cooler? I have the backplate installed but that's it.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> How much would you guys appraise a Titan X EVGA with default cooler? I have the backplate installed but that's it.


Good luck selling it for ~$800 shipped. imo.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> How much would you guys appraise a Titan X EVGA with default cooler? I have the backplate installed but that's it.


Seems like 850-ish is the going rate on eBay. What's the ASIC?


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Seems like 850-ish is the going rate on eBay. What's the ASIC?


ASIC 68.8 according to GPU-z

1.23v bios nets 1450 core and 3700 memory


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> If anyone is interested, i edited Gabrielzm Bios which is a tuned down version of the cyclops Bios. This is for 24/7 use, where i dont want to run 1.27 Volts and burn 450Watts of power. I dont wanna fiddle with overclocking every restart so i just put my desired values:
> 
> 1.23 Volts (golden middle)
> Boost to 1455 MHz
> Memory 8000 MHz (be sure to have some cooling on them)
> Max TDP 350 Watts
> Power Target 325 Watt (300 wasnt enough and card throttled every now and then now its fully stable @ 1455 even in hard benchmarks like Firestrike/Heaven)
> Max PT 350W
> Removed 80 Watt power gain from PCI-E Slot and put back to standard 66 Watts (just to be sure not to kill your mainboard)
> Aggresive fan profile from Gabrielzm for the air folk
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> GM200-unreality.zip 150k .zip file


Perfect BIOS for my TXs in SLI. Thanks.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> ASIC 68.8 according to GPU-z
> 
> 1.23v bios nets 1450 core and 3700 memory


Asic does not mean anything as mine is 63 and at max volts i get 1549 24/7 at 37c water cooled!! 8200 memory


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Asic does not mean anything as mine is 63 and at max volts i get 1549 24/7 at 37c water cooled!! 8200 memory


can't even push past 3700, really confused how people with hynix ram can do 4000+


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> Love people selling these cards. Picked up another EVGA X SC for $785 for sli!


Very nice. I paid $880 for 2 new TXs. I might look into a 3rd TX if i can find one at a killer price.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

I dont get why everyone is selling them for 980ti and FuryX. You already have the card. If the money was so tight that you need to get that cash back you probably should not have purchased the card in the first place.


----------



## ukn69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> I dont get why everyone is selling them for 980ti and FuryX. You already have the card. If the money was so tight that you need to get that cash back you probably should not have purchased the card in the first place.


I sold mine to get a 980Ti G1 and it out performs it already and I had my Titan X in a loop.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ukn69*
> 
> I sold mine to get a 980Ti G1 and it out performs it already and I had my Titan X in a loop.


Proof !!! Do not believe 980ti beats titan x!!!!


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> can't even push past 3700, really confused how people with hynix ram can do 4000+


Bad luck. I was worried that my second TX wouldn't hit 8Ghz. I lucked out I guess.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Proof !!! Do not believe 980ti beats titan x!!!!


Custom 980 Ti's should be faster out of the box. Clock for clock the TX is faster although not by a whole lot.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> I dont get why everyone is selling them for 980ti and FuryX. You already have the card. If the money was so tight that you need to get that cash back you probably should not have purchased the card in the first place.


Idk really, money's not an issue on my case but I don't like having multiple graphics card sitting doing nothing.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Bad luck. I was worried that my second TX wouldn't hit 8Ghz. I lucked out I guess.
> Custom 980 Ti's should be faster out of the box. Clock for clock the TX is faster although not by a whole lot.


Still want proof so put up or shut up


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Bad luck. I was worried that my second TX wouldn't hit 8Ghz. I lucked out I guess.
> Custom 980 Ti's should be faster out of the box. Clock for clock the TX is faster although not by a whole lot.


The JZ review had a 980 ti Gigabyte custom pcb up against standard Titan TX .. tx at 1400 core still beat the 980 ti at 1529 core in nearly 99% of all the benches / games he did. In 4k the difference was still up to 6% in TX favour lol.

So yeah , a overclocked 980 ti may beat a default stock TX .. but that's a lame comparison when the TX overclocks like a champ even with the standard NV cooler.

We are not seeing any 980 ti dominance in the benchmark charts i have seen either ..


----------



## DADDYDC650

Trust me, I've gone over a bunch of reviews and benchmarks comparing both cards including Jayz. Clock for clock the TX is faster than a 980 Ti. We're talking 2-6 frames. That lead grows when running SLI. I've seen a Crysis 3 benchmark that had TX SLI about 10 frames faster compared to Ti SLI. Again, we're talking clock 4 clock.


----------



## bfedorov11

When you play in high res those single frames are priceless.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Still want proof so put up or shut up


Bro he used the word "should". N now changing tune about stock . Wc titan x should be overclocked.
By end of the month will have 980ti n fury X. Lets see what it really does. Alot of reviews aint pushing game settings hard enough.


----------



## ukn69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Still want proof so put up or shut up


Play any game. Done. I couldn't believe it ether but I'm glad I sold my Titan X. Custom PCB's are the way to go.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Sounds like buyers remorse after the credit card bill came due - lol.

I don't regret either TX. Simply amazing cards and, 4k here I come.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ukn69*
> 
> Play any game. Done. I couldn't believe it ether but I'm glad I sold my Titan X. Custom PCB's are the way to go.


Not trying to bash your purchase as I believe everyone is happy with their product. That said, Ill have to disagree with your statement. Out of the box yes the g1 is faster but the facts are the TX is just plain faster than the Ti clock for clock.

So if they were both clocked the same the TX would come out on top.

Play a game and see? Well as said above the TX would just be better. And you can't say it just seems smoother, Because the Ti and the TX are from the same chip just the Ti is a bit crippled.

But I will agree with you with the custom PCB's some of them are amazing.

That Galax HOF ln2 version is making my wallet itch.


----------



## cstkl1

Giga 980ti g1. Custom pcb. Coil whine.
Yup the way to go
???


----------



## Leyaena

Depends, back when I had my 780's one of them had terrible coil whine out of the box.
After putting it under water and using it for about a week, though, the coil whine disappeared almost completely.

The cards are now in my roommate's system, and are completely inaudible, no coil whine whatsoever.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Not trying to bash your purchase as I believe everyone is happy with their product. That said, Ill have to disagree with your statement. Out of the box yes the g1 is faster but the facts are the TX is just plain faster than the Ti clock for clock.
> 
> So if they were both clocked the same the TX would come out on top.
> 
> Play a game and see? Well as said above the TX would just be better. And you can't say it just seems smoother, Because the Ti and the TX are from the same chip just the Ti is a bit crippled.
> 
> But I will agree with you with the custom PCB's some of them are amazing.
> 
> That Galax HOF ln2 version is making my wallet itch.


The fact is: if you're lucky with VRM and use custom water cooling, no 980Ti can come close to TX. TX is a full, healthy chip that may be just the sample that really clocks sky high. On the other hand, all 980Ti chips are damaged, bad chips that were not good enough for a TitanX, but had bad unit(s) so Nvidia had to disable a set of those and sell it as 980Ti.


----------



## TremF

Why are people in here again discussing the 980 Ti again!?!? This is the Titan X owners club not a general chat forum for all and sundry.

If you're in here you're discussing the TX (either considering to buy, buying or owning) and not dissing it or it's owners trying to justify spending less on a crippled chip you think is better. It's been proven that, even clocked faster @ 1500Mhz, the 980Ti is slower than a TX @ 1400Mhz on AIR!.

If you don't like to see what I've put about your precious 980 Ti then don't come into a Titan X thread looking to feel better - get over it and move back to the 980Ti whiners club.

Really bored of seeing these discussions now.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Fully agree, the moderators need to step up and start deleting those kinds of posts.


----------



## ralphi59

Hi everyone.
Can I join the club ?


Msi titan x
Thank s


----------



## ralphi59

Amazing in uhd resolution.
Cheers from France.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralphi59*
> 
> Hi everyone.
> Can I join the club ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Msi titan x
> Thank s


Just click the big blue letters in the OP and fill out the Google doc to join bud.

Welcome


----------



## ralphi59

Sorry but what s the op please man ?


----------



## cyenz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralphi59*
> 
> Sorry but what s the op please man ?


The Original Post aka first post.


----------



## ralphi59

Thank s man.
I don t understand all the English abreviatons at the moment.
Thank s again


----------



## TremF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralphi59*
> 
> Hi everyone.
> Can I join the club ?
> 
> 
> Msi titan x
> Thank s


Hi and welcome


----------



## ralphi59

CYBER-SNIPA, cienz, TremF, thank you.
I will make a gpu validation when I leave work.
Thank s again.
Have a nice day


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ukn69*
> 
> Play any game. Done. I couldn't believe it ether but I'm glad I sold my Titan X. *Custom PCB's are the way to go*.


Very true, but unless it's voltage unlocked, it's at best a side grade. anyway, enjoy.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Very true, but unless it's voltage unlocked, it's at best a side grade. anyway, enjoy.


Really wonder why the 970s and 980s with custom vrm from acx evga, gigabyte g1 etc don't have voltage unlocked even though it has better vrm.

I would gladly pay 50-75usd more for a fully unlocked card (reference or slightly modified PCB), it's a nice compromise between locked crap and "all out" solution like the Kingpin, classified etc.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Really wonder why the 970s and 980s with custom vrm from acx evga, gigabyte g1 etc don't have voltage unlocked even though it has better vrm.
> 
> I would gladly pay 50-75usd more for a fully unlocked card (reference or slightly modified PCB), it's a nice compromise between locked crap and "all out" solution like the Kingpin, classified etc.


980 classifieds were unlocked, so were 980 strix.


----------



## Sheyster

Let's not forget about the extra 6GB of VRAM folks. I plan to upgrade to a 3440x1440 G-Sync monitor as soon as one is available this fall. Using AA at this res or 4K it will be needed. Heck, some games need 7+ gig now.


----------



## Leyaena

Resubmitted at the form in the OP, since my second TX arrived yesterday








Had some trouble with SLI scaling when putting the second one in, but I seem to have resolved it by flashing the same BIOS on both cards.

One of them's still on air, my waterblock should be arriving on monday though.
It's kinda weird performance-wise to run SLI with one card under water and the other on air...


----------



## ectomorph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Does any of you guys with 2 titan x in sli gets any horizontal moving lines on desktop while watching videos or pictures?


I get the same thing, seems like it's a windows 10 SLI bug as it was fine in win 8.1 .


----------



## OneManHitSquad

I am pushing a Samsung UN48JS9000F with 2 x Titan X and the performance is staggering with all the eye candy in play...I have done most of my testing in Project Cars , Assetto Corsa , and Wreckfest , averaging close to 100 fps in full glory SUHD 4.4.4


----------



## TK421

Does the 120hz trick work for anyone? My clock speed and voltage remains high when using a 144hz monitor even though setting display properties to 120hz through nvidia control panel is supposed to fix the issue.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 980 classifieds were unlocked, so were 980 strix.


I mean voltage unlock for lesser cards such as 970 G1, strix etc. Not just the top end model with ln2 focused pcb.

Is the 980 Platinum / Matrix unlocked too?


----------



## jommy999

anyone know about this problem ? if i set my bios main GPU is PCI-E when boost into window 8.1 it gone into black screen with no signal

I have to set main GPU in bios is i-GPU ( but without plug any hdmi cable in onboard hdmi ) so i can boost into window and detect my Titan X HDMI .

btw i don't have this issue with my gtx 780ti


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jommy999*
> 
> anyone know about this problem ? if i set my bios main GPU is PCI-E when boost into window 8.1 it gone into black screen with no signal
> 
> I have to set main GPU in bios is i-GPU ( but without plug any hdmi cable in onboard hdmi ) so i can boost into window and detect my Titan X HDMI .
> 
> btw i don't have this issue with my gtx 780ti


Reseat card, try a different cable.

Sounds like it could be a driver issue.. uninstall, boot to safe mode, run display driver uninstaller, reboot, install driver.


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Does the 120hz trick work for anyone? My clock speed and voltage remains high when using a 144hz monitor even though setting display properties to 120hz through nvidia control panel is supposed to fix the issue.
> I mean voltage unlock for lesser cards such as 970 G1, strix etc. Not just the top end model with ln2 focused pcb.
> 
> Is the 980 Platinum / Matrix unlocked too?


It works for me - the only time cards pick up the pace is when I go to youtube on chrome and play videos - I reckon its the 60FPS playback thing. This happen despite the fact that I had disabled the hardware acceleration. But the 120Hz thing works - for me at least.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> It works for me - the only time cards pick up the pace is when I go to youtube on chrome and play videos - I reckon its the 60FPS playback thing. This happen despite the fact that I had disabled the hardware acceleration. But the 120Hz thing works - for me at least.


I tried to close down all browser and flash based programs, still the core remains 1001mhz and 1.23v

When I install new drivers it ONCE throttled down to 0.875v and lower clocks, but that's gone after a reboot.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> I tried to close down all browser and flash based programs, still the core remains 1001mhz and 1.23v
> 
> When I install new drivers it ONCE throttled down to 0.875v and lower clocks, but that's gone after a reboot.


Are you running anything else thats accessing the cards temps, clock speed etc??


----------



## jommy999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jommy999*
> 
> anyone know about this problem ? if i set my bios main GPU is PCI-E when boost into window 8.1 it gone into black screen with no signal
> 
> I have to set main GPU in bios is i-GPU ( but without plug any hdmi cable in onboard hdmi ) so i can boost into window and detect my Titan X HDMI .
> 
> btw i don't have this issue with my gtx 780ti


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> Reseat card, try a different cable.
> 
> Sounds like it could be a driver issue.. uninstall, boot to safe mode, run display driver uninstaller, reboot, install driver.


Thank you

i did clean uninstall driver with clean software in safe mode but still doesn't work ( change to different cable to DVI or DP also )

basically my titan X is working in window 8 as 2nd screen ( if i don't plug an hdmi cable on my motherboard then window will kick into Titan X instead ) so that will only be my work around so now. if i set Titan X as main GPU it won't give any signal on screen at all )

edit : i finally figure it out , i had to remove i-GPU driver and disable it too on window 8 device manager .







now its working as it should be .


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> I tried to close down all browser and flash based programs, still the core remains 1001mhz and 1.23v
> 
> When I install new drivers it ONCE throttled down to 0.875v and lower clocks, but that's gone after a reboot.


Multi-monitor setup?


----------



## TremF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneManHitSquad*
> 
> I am pushing a Samsung UN48JS9000F with 2 x Titan X and the performance is staggering with all the eye candy in play...I have done most of my testing in Project Cars , Assetto Corsa , and Wreckfest , averaging close to 100 fps in full glory SUHD 4.4.4


Very nice setup









When you play Project Cars is your system overclocked? CPU & GPU's?

The reason I ask is because I have the game but I am unable to play it as it keep crashing with an "Unhandled Exception Trapped" error. It seems to be quite popular and some people say it could be due to overclocked hardware but I am not changing my CPU and GPU clocks just for one game









Thanks in advance


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneManHitSquad*
> 
> I am pushing a Samsung UN48JS9000F with 2 x Titan X and the performance is staggering with all the eye candy in play...I have done most of my testing in Project Cars , Assetto Corsa , and Wreckfest , averaging close to 100 fps in full glory SUHD 4.4.4
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Niiice setup - isn't that 30Hz (hdmi) with interpolated motion de-blurr? what input lag have you noticed?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Does the 120hz trick work for anyone? My clock speed and voltage remains high when using a 144hz monitor even though setting display properties to 120hz through nvidia control panel is supposed to fix the issue.
> I mean voltage unlock for lesser cards such as 970 G1, strix etc. Not just the top end model with ln2 focused pcb.
> 
> Is the 980 Platinum / Matrix unlocked too?


yes to both. strix cards can be addressed to unlimited voltage... not just for LN2 (never used it, even at 1.5V on the strix) Matrix is the same.


----------



## jommy999

Hi bfedorov11

i see your rig that you are using evga power supply. i am thinking to buy evga 850W g2 or 1000w g2 .

what is your experience so far with the unit ? as i am planning to upgrade new motherboard and new cpu end of the year and maybe add another titan X so i guess 850w should be enough ?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TremF*
> 
> Very nice setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you play Project Cars is your system overclocked? CPU & GPU's?
> 
> The reason I ask is because I have the game but I am unable to play it as it keep crashing with an "Unhandled Exception Trapped" error. It seems to be quite popular and some people say it could be due to overclocked hardware but I am not changing my CPU and GPU clocks just for one game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance


No issue with that game on day one. Even my 970m np.

Got to be something else causing that.

Both on 8.1.

Unstable is unstable bro. Unstable clocks normally no gain over stable.

My laptop is also overclocked. But all superstable as is my desktop.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BossJ*
> 
> Multi-monitor setup?


single 144 - 1080
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Niiice setup - isn't that 30Hz (hdmi) with interpolated motion de-blurr? what input lag have you noticed?
> yes to both. strix cards can be addressed to unlimited voltage... not just for LN2 (never used it, even at 1.5V on the strix) Matrix is the same.


I see

lets hope the 980ti strix is also voltage unlocked


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneManHitSquad*
> 
> I am pushing a Samsung UN48JS9000F with 2 x Titan X and the performance is staggering with all the eye candy in play...I have done most of my testing in Project Cars , Assetto Corsa , and Wreckfest , averaging close to 100 fps in full glory SUHD 4.4.4


Hah! We've got the same desk









Nice setup


----------



## TremF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> No issue with that game on day one. Even my 970m np.
> 
> Got to be something else causing that.
> 
> Both on 8.1.
> 
> Unstable is unstable bro. Unstable clocks normally no gain over stable.
> 
> My laptop is also overclocked. But all superstable as is my desktop.


My system is stable. I7 4930K @ 4.4GHz and Titan X @ 1455MHz / 8GHz. Checked with benchmarks, EVGA OC Scanner and many working games.

The only issue I have is with Project Cars as do many others even not overclocked...


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jommy999*
> 
> Hi bfedorov11
> 
> i see your rig that you are using evga power supply. i am thinking to buy evga 850W g2 or 1000w g2 .
> 
> what is your experience so far with the unit ? as i am planning to upgrade new motherboard and new cpu end of the year and maybe add another titan X so i guess 850w should be enough ?


Its a great psu for the money. I got it when I was running 2x780ti.. with voltage I pushed it ~1100. Just ordered a 5960x and will vmod my TXs.. so I guess I'll find out soon if it can hold its own.

If you plan on going x99 and another titan, and OCing everything, I would suggest at least the 1000w. The 1300w couldn't hurt. You can never have too much.


----------



## OneManHitSquad

@TremF

I haven't had that issue...my cpu oc is to 4.6 ghz and my Titans are oc'd as well...so I don't know why that issue is happening , does it happen on start up or after having been playing for a bit?


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Screen Tearing ? Use the aero desktop.


Yes it's like screen tearing but the horizontal lines get much thicker than in game screen tearing.
I'm in windows 10 by the way.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Yes it's like screen tearing but the horizontal lines get much thicker than in game screen tearing.
> I'm in windows 10 by the way.


You poor brave, brave bastard...









I won't go to W10 until more courageous souls than mine have ironed out the bugs a bit, heh.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Try these.
> 
> 1. Reseat the sli bridge
> 2. Complete uninstall of the video driver and reinstall. get this one to do it, that's what evga told me when I called them about it. http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/display-driver-uninstaller-download.html


I've reseated the evga sli bridge many times even on the second slot, then tried the original sli bridge that came with the asus motherboard and is still happening. I'm gonna try your advice right now. Thanks a lot!


----------



## OneManHitSquad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Hah! We've got the same desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice setup


we have 3 of them in the house...I have one chopped down to one level like yours that had 5 24" 1920x1200 in portrait...covered the whole area


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneManHitSquad*
> 
> we have 3 of them in the house...I have one chopped down to one level like yours that had 5 24" 1920x1200 in portrait...covered the whole area


Mine is pretty busted up honestly... it's been moved 3 times and all the screws are stripped... it's pretty much held together by gravity and love right now. But I've not been able to find anything reasonably priced that is as functional for a PC desk/entertainment center hybrid. One of my summer projects is going to be to build a new desk that is basically the same thing but with decent quality wood instead of this cheap particle board.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TremF*
> 
> My system is stable. I7 4930K @ 4.4GHz and Titan X @ 1455MHz / 8GHz. Checked with benchmarks, EVGA OC Scanner and many working games.
> 
> The only issue I have is with Project Cars as do many others even not overclocked...


Test with codaw. Benchmarks most of us can clock 75-100mhz more.

Project cars pushes the card powerlimit more than any other game. Its like running 3dmark 11 gpu test 1.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> If anyone is interested, i edited Gabrielzm Bios which is a tuned down version of the cyclops Bios. This is for 24/7 use, where i dont want to run 1.27 Volts and burn 450Watts of power. I dont wanna fiddle with overclocking every restart so i just put my desired values:
> 
> 1.23 Volts (golden middle)
> Boost to 1455 MHz
> Memory 8000 MHz (be sure to have some cooling on them)
> Max TDP 350 Watts
> Power Target 325 Watt (300 wasnt enough and card throttled every now and then now its fully stable @ 1455 even in hard benchmarks like Firestrike/Heaven)
> Max PT 350W
> Removed 80 Watt power gain from PCI-E Slot and put back to standard 66 Watts (just to be sure not to kill your mainboard)
> Aggresive fan profile from Gabrielzm for the air folk
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> GM200-unreality.zip 150k .zip file


I tried this BIOS - if there is a Driver crash or say some benchmark crash - the cards reset to the default 1278Mhz or something and it simply will NOT boost back up to 1455Mhz even after a restart. I have to hard shut down and try again.

Is there a way to fix this?

I like the other settings of your BIOS - 1.230V, 8000Mhz mem etc. However, the Boost seems to be really messed up.

I tried the MAXAIR2 BIOS and it's awesome but the 1.261V seems too high for 24/7 use - the temps get into the upper 80s Celsius which makes me feel uncomfortable.

What is the best way to edit/create a BIOS? I would like to play around with some settings.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> I tried this BIOS - if there is a Driver crash or say some benchmark crash - the cards reset to the default 1278Mhz or something and it simply will NOT boost back up to 1455Mhz even after a restart. I have to hard shut down and try again.
> 
> Is there a way to fix this?
> 
> I like the other settings of your BIOS - 1.230V, 8000Mhz mem etc. However, the Boost seems to be really messed up.
> 
> I tried the MAXAIR2 BIOS and it's awesome but the 1.261V seems too high for 24/7 use - the temps get into the upper 80s Celsius which makes me feel uncomfortable.
> 
> What is the best way to edit/create a BIOS? I would like to play around with some settings.


nvinspector and check power limits / tdp / temp limits, set them all to the right and click apply


----------



## Cozmo85

Aww yea, just waiting on my pro sli bridge and backplate for the top card


----------



## TK421

What set of screws do you need to disassemble the titan x to the bare pcb?


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> What set of screws do you need to disassemble the titan x to the bare pcb?


just a small Phillips type screw head.


----------



## OneManHitSquad

@BigMack70

I would say , take it apart best you can and hit it with some gorilla glue and screw it back together...stretch its life a bit...I with you on the suitable replacement

(or build a new one as you said!)


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> I've reseated the evga sli bridge many times even on the second slot, then tried the original sli bridge that came with the asus motherboard and is still happening. I'm gonna try your advice right now. Thanks a lot!


There is one more thing you can try if that does not work, use different display port/output combinations or if you're using a single monitor just move it to the different ports. I have actually seen this fix tearing, well not actually fixed but at least it works and you're avoiding a port that's causing issues.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Yes it's like screen tearing but the horizontal lines get much thicker than in game screen tearing.
> I'm in windows 10 by the way.


Hmm thats weird im using windows 10 too, have been for the past 2 months.

Only thing i could think of you trying right now is a different sli bridge.









Guess that was already suggested


----------



## mistax

1525 core seems to be the highest i can go with 1.274 and 2000 memory. =( i want to push further, but it keeps crashing regardless


----------



## unreality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> I tried this BIOS - if there is a Driver crash or say some benchmark crash - the cards reset to the default 1278Mhz or something and it simply will NOT boost back up to 1455Mhz even after a restart. I have to hard shut down and try again.
> 
> Is there a way to fix this?
> 
> I like the other settings of your BIOS - 1.230V, 8000Mhz mem etc. However, the Boost seems to be really messed up.
> 
> I tried the MAXAIR2 BIOS and it's awesome but the 1.261V seems too high for 24/7 use - the temps get into the upper 80s Celsius which makes me feel uncomfortable.
> 
> What is the best way to edit/create a BIOS? I would like to play around with some settings.


I actually had the same problem with the original bios of Gabriel. As soon as i opened Nvidia Inspector (without even changing anything), the card wouldnt boost any higher than 1202 MHz. Thats why i created this one in the first place. I just start my PC and dont have to worry about anything to change before i play.

If you get driver crashes, i suppose the clock is too high for your card.
You could get Maxwell Bios Tweaker and change to your desired values yourself.

Maybe someone else can have a look on whats fishy with the boost itself.


----------



## beginner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Test with codaw. Benchmarks most of us can clock 75-100mhz more.
> 
> Project cars pushes the card powerlimit more than any other game. Its like running 3dmark 11 gpu test 1.


pCars has issues? It's been fine for me stock and OC at max settings, I'm not running 4k tho, either triple monitor or oculus for me @ 60 or 75 fps


----------



## jommy999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> Its a great psu for the money. I got it when I was running 2x780ti.. with voltage I pushed it ~1100. Just ordered a 5960x and will vmod my TXs.. so I guess I'll find out soon if it can hold its own.
> 
> If you plan on going x99 and another titan, and OCing everything, I would suggest at least the 1000w. The 1300w couldn't hurt. You can never have too much.


Thanks. yeah after register my tian x then i got an email from evga about 50% discount to buy their power supply within 30 days so i will do that .









have a good weekend


----------



## TremF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneManHitSquad*
> 
> @TremF
> 
> I haven't had that issue...my cpu oc is to 4.6 ghz and my Titans are oc'd as well...so I don't know why that issue is happening , does it happen on start up or after having been playing for a bit?


It's random. Initially it was early on in a race but yesterday I ran the game via the 64 bit exe and it did a couple of races before doing it. Just now it did it at the start of a race and my temps were fine - cpu @ 40c and gpu @ 55c. The CPU usage was only 24%.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Test with codaw. Benchmarks most of us can clock 75-100mhz more.
> 
> Project cars pushes the card powerlimit more than any other game. Its like running 3dmark 11 gpu test 1.


I don't have CODAW as I despise CoD games. I much prefer the Battlefield series to the Camper series so can't test with that









I didn't have 3dmark11, only the newer version, so I downloaded 3dmark11 and tested with that and as with the newer version I was able to run through all the tests just fine getting 21445 (4K gaming pc gets 18481). GPU not going over 77c and cpu not going over 57c (where cpu was actually being used otherwise it was 40c)

I've also tested with RealBench and everything was totally stable.

It might not be due to overclocking, that is just an idea being banded around. There's also people saying overlays do it (I do have AB overlays but have also tried with it turned off) or it could be linked to PhysX (I have the latest PhysX drivers).

Whatever it is no other game does it and there's more graphical games out there.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TremF*
> 
> It's random. Initially it was early on in a race but yesterday I ran the game via the 64 bit exe and it did a couple of races before doing it. Just now it did it at the start of a race and my temps were fine - cpu @ 40c and gpu @ 55c. The CPU usage was only 24%.
> I don't have CODAW as I despise CoD games. I much prefer the Battlefield series to the Camper series so can't test with that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't have 3dmark11, only the newer version, so I downloaded 3dmark11 and tested with that and as with the newer version I was able to run through all the tests just fine getting 21445 (4K gaming pc gets 18481). GPU not going over 77c and cpu not going over 57c (where cpu was actually being used otherwise it was 40c)
> 
> I've also tested with RealBench and everything was totally stable.
> 
> It might not be due to overclocking, that is just an idea being banded around. There's also people saying overlays do it (I do have AB overlays but have also tried with it turned off) or it could be linked to PhysX (I have the latest PhysX drivers).
> 
> Whatever it is no other game does it and there's more graphical games out there.


Dude theres something unstable on ure system. Pccars is not even strenous evethough it can push ure gpu to ure limit

Codaw is the best n fastest way to test gpu stability

Also it just come down to bad bios settings.
Ppl are trying to tell you fix it now or be a camper in nvidia forum n keep blaming new driver issue etc. to be frank i test my system to the wazoo that realbench doest even can qualify. It has done over 1000hours of encodes from blurays at insane settings. When i put in my tx from tb had to do some minor tweaks. Popping in another 2400 16gb none as my rtls/iol pairing with ioa/iod was spot on the decibel with the custom ram skews that i painfully did for a month with hci memtest. It can past any test linpack, prime, linx , intel xtu even if u ran it for a month. Theres not a single voltage thats overvolted/undervolted by a decimal point or excessive settings. Thats my stability testing forte. Theres tons of ppl like me so stop talking about some few minutes/hours stability testing.

It may not be a vcore or gpu clock issue. Today is pccars, tommorow is something else.

Only way to bsod/hang my system is running ulmb in nvidia cp with 144hz currently. Its so stupid they put ulmb on a driver as a option when it cant change my monitor into ulmb mode n allow default highest refresh rate. So the game will pop up at 144hz with ulmb driver settings that just blanks the monitor after a while.

Test with codaw. You can find out whether its gpu clock instability. There is no game atm can push the card as much with full 12gb vram. At lower res.

Test stock cpu/1600mhz ram with oced gpu is one of the best way to start.


----------



## Silent Scone

I've not had any issues with the latest drivers. Witcher 3 has a few issues that can be rectified by altering settings both in CP and in game but everything else has been fine. One thing that seems to work for some users is setting the polling rate in Afterburner to 5000ms, seems to have a positive negative and possibly corrects an internal polling instance.

My money would still be on the GPU overclock.


----------



## johnadams

Now that it seems we have plenty of people here running Win10, has anyone else had an issue with incorrect vram usage reporting with AB 4.1.1? Mine is reporting 135-192mb usage no matter what game I boot up, which is obviously incorrect.


----------



## cyenz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnadams*
> 
> Now that it seems we have plenty of people here running Win10, has anyone else had an issue with incorrect vram usage reporting with AB 4.1.1? Mine is reporting 135-192mb usage no matter what game I boot up, which is obviously incorrect.


Had that problem with all Preview builds. So i guess it´s a general issue.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TremF*
> 
> It's random. Initially it was early on in a race but yesterday I ran the game via the 64 bit exe and it did a couple of races before doing it. Just now it did it at the start of a race and my temps were fine - cpu @ 40c and gpu @ 55c. The CPU usage was only 24%.
> I don't have CODAW as I despise CoD games. I much prefer the Battlefield series to the Camper series so can't test with that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't have 3dmark11, only the newer version, so I downloaded 3dmark11 and tested with that and as with the newer version I was able to run through all the tests just fine getting 21445 (4K gaming pc gets 18481). GPU not going over 77c and cpu not going over 57c (where cpu was actually being used otherwise it was 40c)
> 
> I've also tested with RealBench and everything was totally stable.
> 
> It might not be due to overclocking, that is just an idea being banded around. There's also people saying overlays do it (I do have AB overlays but have also tried with it turned off) or it could be linked to PhysX (I have the latest PhysX drivers).
> 
> Whatever it is no other game does it and there's more graphical games out there.


----------



## Juggalo23451

I got my card yesterday and man does it run hot using the stock cooler.

Anybody have theirs on water(what waterblock) and what temps by chance?

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> I got my card yesterday and man does it run hot using the stock cooler.
> Anybody have theirs on water(what waterblock) and what temps by chance?
> Thanks,
> Jason


Im currently using a Ek fullcover waterblock with 600mm radiator space, get around 40c when stressed. Also I have another one I use for Folding with the stock cooler, and yes the stock cooler is like a flame thrower.


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> Im currently using a Ek fullcover waterblock with 600mm radiator space, get around 40c when stressed. Also I have another one I use for Folding with the stock cooler, and yes the stock cooler is like a flame thrower.


Thanks I have a 360 rad and a 560 rad just dedicated to the gpus. Had three 780ti Kingpins installed before I put in the titan X


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> Thanks I have a 360 rad and a 560 rad just dedicated to the gpus. Had three 780ti Kingpins installed before I put in the titan X


Well, you have more than enough rad space then. Enjoy the fastest card on the planet.


----------



## TremF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*


Yeah I don't like Hardline either as it's too similar to CoD in the ways I dislike. I'll stick with Battlefield 4 for now and check out Star Wars Battlefront when it's released


----------



## DADDYDC650

Any NEW Titan X owners pay the full retail price for their gpu? I'm thinking a lot of used TXs are being bought for around 800 instead.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Any NEW Titan X owners pay the full retail price for their gpu? I'm thinking a lot of used TXs are being bought for around 800 instead.


I would buy second hand, it's a smarter choice considering the price difference

How would people here advise to repaste a Titan X with the reference cooler? Put a rice size bubble of thermal paste or use a different method?.


----------



## Cozmo85

Has anyonte tested t
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Any NEW Titan X owners pay the full retail price for their gpu? I'm thinking a lot of used TXs are being bought for around 800 instead.


I bought both mine second hand. paid around 790 for the second and 850 for the first.

Just buy EVGA ones so you know the warranty is usable. The nvidia ones are not transferable.


----------



## Juggalo23451

Has anyone used this bios yet

http://www.bit-tech.net/news/hardware/2015/03/23/titan-x-bios-mod/1


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> ASIC 68.8 according to GPU-z
> 
> 1.23v bios nets 1450 core and 3700 memory


Looks like that's the norm for these TX's. I have 1 that's 68.7 percent and one that's 67.3 percent ASIC. Both run fully stable at 1455-1468 core and 8Ghz memory using 1.224v. I could go higher on memory but meh.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Looks like that's the norm for these TX's. I have 1 that's 68.7 percent and one that's 67.3 percent ASIC. Both run fully stable at 1455-1468 core and 8Ghz memory using 1.224v. I could go higher on memory but meh.


Have you tried the 1.274v bios?


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Looks like that's the norm for these TX's. I have 1 that's 68.7 percent and one that's 67.3 percent ASIC. Both run fully stable at 1455-1468 core and 8Ghz memory using 1.224v. I could go higher on memory but meh.


I guess I am lucky then I have a 77.2


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Have you tried the 1.274v bios?


Sure have. 1515Mhz stable on air using 1.27v but temps are too high for SLI. I'm guessing on water Id be able to run stable at 20-40mhz higher or more.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> I guess I am lucky then I have a 77.2


Not sure if you are lucky because I once owned an original Titan that had an ASIC of about 88 percent and it would not OC higher than cards with 65-75 ASIC. I don't water xool my cards so I cant comment on that aspect.


----------



## jommy999

My Titan Hybrid ASIC is 68.8 also

my overclocked max boost core is 1480 and seem stable with everything but only in the witcher 3 game. it keep getting this black screen but i can still hear the music and everything else in the background


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jommy999*
> 
> My Titan Hybrid ASIC is 68.8 also
> 
> my overclocked max boost core is 1480 and seem stable with everything but only in the witcher 3 game. it keep getting this black screen but i can still hear the music and everything else in the background


Crash, lower OC or flash more voltage


----------



## mistax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Any NEW Titan X owners pay the full retail price for their gpu? I'm thinking a lot of used TXs are being bought for around 800 instead.


Open box are 850-880 at microcenter. When i went to return mine to pick up my evga hybrid. I ended up turning around and rebuying it.


----------



## TK421

pretty disappointed when I repaste my titan x and got no temp decrease :/

I applied this amount of NT-H1 thermal paste










Still sitting at 75c when running valley or witcher 3, even at 100% fan

Is the stock cooler really that bad?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> Open box are 850-880 at microcenter. When i went to return mine to pick up my evga hybrid. *I ended up turning around and rebuying it.*


did you pay full price for your old titan x?


----------



## frankie90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> I actually had the same problem with the original bios of Gabriel. As soon as i opened Nvidia Inspector (without even changing anything), the card wouldnt boost any higher than 1202 MHz. Thats why i created this one in the first place. I just start my PC and dont have to worry about anything to change before i play.
> 
> If you get driver crashes, i suppose the clock is too high for your card.
> You could get Maxwell Bios Tweaker and change to your desired values yourself.
> 
> Maybe someone else can have a look on whats fishy with the boost itself.


I went ahead and tried your BIOS as well, but the max power limit I can set in AB is 107%. This is causing the boost clock to throttle quite a bit in BF4.


----------



## cstkl1

Preloading.



should be the game that fury will be also banking to compete.


----------



## CruxXial

Interesting... I got an asic of 68.9 and it seems like not even 1450mhz are stable. Doesn't matter which bios i use. Tested with tw3, pc, fc4, 3dmark looping the first gpu test on ultra settings. Maybe i have to settle at only 1400mhz which would be kind of disappointing


----------



## mistax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> pretty disappointed when I repaste my titan x and got no temp decrease :/
> 
> I applied this amount of NT-H1 thermal paste
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still sitting at 75c when running valley or witcher 3, even at 100% fan
> 
> Is the stock cooler really that bad?
> did you pay full price for your old titan x?


originally yeah 999. than the hybrid came out and i ordered that and returned my thing, barely left the store and it was up on sale for 880 lol.


----------



## max883

Will this cool better than a referance cooler if i have a 120.mm fann blow Direct on the mosfet an mem. And using a H55 on the core.


----------



## remmer29

Could anybody help me to OC my Asus TX.
Asic 73%
on PX evrything on max + 240 GPU +550 on memory
100% air cooler
on air 1450~Mhz + 8100Mhz on memorry
76c
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5158455
Tomorrow I`ll be able to put waterblock from koolance on it and I want to mod my BIOS therefore, which BIOS is the best for water to understand the max OC?


----------



## unreality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankie90*
> 
> I went ahead and tried your BIOS as well, but the max power limit I can set in AB is 107%. This is causing the boost clock to throttle quite a bit in BF4.


350W (107%) should be more than enough @ 1.23 1455. Maybe you are throttling because of temps?

I dont have any throttling at 325 Watts. If you want i can adjust the Bios for you though.

You can try this one (375W PT standard adjustable up to 400W @ 107% rest is the same)

GM200-unreality375-400.zip 150k .zip file


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> Has anyone used this bios yet
> http://www.bit-tech.net/news/hardware/2015/03/23/titan-x-bios-mod/1


the no boost bios in that pack is okay. Check the OP of this thread for some bioses the group has tuned up. With a water block (EK anyway) you can run the max voltage (1.281V encoded, 1.274 via OS tools, 1.265-1.272V real) without worry. Keep a good air flow over th wbackplate or back of the PCB. The ram and vrm array get very hot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remmer29*
> 
> Could anybody help me to OC my Asus TX.
> Asic 73%
> on PX evrything on max + 240 GPU +550 on memory
> 100% air cooler
> on air 1450~Mhz + 8100Mhz on memorry
> 76c
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5158455
> Tomorrow I`ll be able to put waterblock from koolance on it and I want to mod my BIOS therefore, which BIOS is the best for water to understand the max OC?


with a waterblock, the cyclops3 bios is my favorite.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

KERRRRRRRRRRR-POWWWWWW

New NV driver released today:-

http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/geforce-353-30-driver-download.html

BAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Leyaena

Woah there! Easy, boy!








Wouldn't want you to have to go home and change your pants.


----------



## BigMack70

Doesn't look like there's any stability or performance improvements with this driver... it's just for Arkham Knight


----------



## Leyaena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remmer29*
> 
> Could anybody help me to OC my Asus TX.
> Asic 73%
> on PX evrything on max + 240 GPU +550 on memory
> 100% air cooler
> on air 1450~Mhz + 8100Mhz on memorry
> 76c
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5158455
> Tomorrow I`ll be able to put waterblock from koolance on it and I want to mod my BIOS therefore, which BIOS is the best for water to understand the max OC?


FWIW, I'm running cyclops3 on both of my cards as well.
So far, it's treated me really well!

Solved my SLI scaling issue with one card being an EVGA stock card and the other one being an EVGA SC card.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KERRRRRRRRRRR-POWWWWWW
> 
> New NV driver released today:-
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/geforce-353-30-driver-download.html
> 
> BAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


NVidia seems to be on it when it comes to new game releases.







AFAIK Arkham Knight supports PhysX as well.


----------



## cyenz

Is there any Nvidia REP´s in this forum? It´s the 3rd driver in a row with TDR´s in chrome and in games... and it´s not even listed under known problems even if alot of people (including myself) are experiencing them left and right.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyenz*
> 
> Is there any Nvidia REP´s in this forum? It´s the 3rd driver in a row with TDR´s in chrome and in games... and it´s not even listed under known problems even if alot of people (including myself) are experiencing them left and right.


I don't think they care to be honest... I reported it a couple times with each last driver release, and I know I'm not the only one.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyenz*
> 
> Is there any Nvidia REP´s in this forum? It´s the 3rd driver in a row with TDR´s in chrome and in games... and it´s not even listed under known problems even if alot of people (including myself) are experiencing them left and right.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> I don't think they care to be honest... I reported it a couple times with each last driver release, and I know I'm not the only one.


Turn off GPU acceleration in Chome until they fix it:

http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/271264-chrome-gpu-hardware-acceleration-turn-off.html


----------



## cyenz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Turn off GPU acceleration in Chome until they fix it:
> 
> http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/271264-chrome-gpu-hardware-acceleration-turn-off.html


Thanks for the tip,but my biggest problem are the games.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyenz*
> 
> Thanks for the tip,but my biggest problem are the games.


If you crash in certain games, try to lower the OC or increase the vcore a bit (if you can).


----------



## upload420

ok got waterblock mounted. I am pretty happy with the results. It idles around 25.c 2-3 degrees about ambient. Max load temp was 41.c. Now i want to get a extra pump (mine is weak and getting old) an extra 360mm-420mm radiator. and a new fan controller. ( screen display just went out and fan speed seems to be reduced) Other than all that i think i am ready to push some extra volts into this bad boy.

Question is do you guys Think i am safe running max air 2 without the backplate? I am waiting for the blue one to restock. I will keep a fan mounted blowing over the back of the card. Just wondering if the waterblock alone will keep pcb vrm and memory chips cool enough for the max air 2 bios?


----------



## MakoOC

For whatever reason, all of the stock GM200 roms on the main page are producing different clock speeds for me than default (they're off by a few MHz, like 1002MHz GPU instead of 1000MHz, 1076MHz for Boost instead of 1089MHz, etc).

Can someone dump their purely stock Titan X bios and post it for me, appreciate it greatly thanks.


----------



## cyenz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakoOC*
> 
> For whatever reason, all of the stock GM200 roms on the main page are producing different clock speeds for me than default (they're off by a few MHz, like 1002MHz GPU instead of 1000MHz, 1076MHz for Boost instead of 1089MHz, etc).
> 
> Can someone dump their purely stock Titan X bios and post it for me, appreciate it greatly thanks.


Here you go, stock msi bios (no more than a standard nvidia bios)

MSIGM200.zip 150k .zip file


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *upload420*
> 
> Question is do you guys Think i am safe running max air 2 without the backplate? I am waiting for the blue one to restock. I will keep a fan mounted blowing over the back of the card. Just wondering if the waterblock alone will keep pcb vrm and memory chips cool enough for the max air 2 bios?


Having a fan pointed directly at the back of the card (with no backplate) has been reported to help out temps quite a bit. I think you'll be fine.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakoOC*
> 
> For whatever reason, all of the stock GM200 roms on the main page are producing different clock speeds for me than default (they're off by a few MHz, like 1002MHz GPU instead of 1000MHz, 1076MHz for Boost instead of 1089MHz, etc).
> 
> Can someone dump their purely stock Titan X bios and post it for me, appreciate it greatly thanks.


The stock NVidia GM200 BIOS is in the link in my sig - BIOS 4-pack, GM200.ROM file...


----------



## upload420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Having a fan pointed directly at the back of the card (with no backplate) has been reported to help out temps quite a bit. I think you'll be fine.


what do you think about run maxair 2 for 24/7 operation? I am clearing 1540mhz core 7.8ghz memory. This oc has boosted my fps in withcher 3 considerably. If it something i wouldn't want to rock on a 24/7 bases maybe i will just flash when i am gaming.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *upload420*
> 
> what do you think about run maxair 2 for 24/7 operation? I am clearing 1540mhz core 7.8ghz memory. This oc has boosted my fps in withcher 3 considerably. If it something i wouldn't want to rock on a 24/7 bases maybe i will just flash when i am gaming.


I think it's okay as long as you keep the back of the card well ventilated.


----------



## upload420

well in less than a week i will have the backplate then i am going to mount a heatsink to that with a high powered fan. I know the back of these cards get warm so i am going to throw everything i can at it. I stuck a heat sensor wire inside of the card right were the vrms are and i never get above 33.c. Now i am sure it a little hotter due to inaccuracy but at least i know its not like 100.c


----------



## max883

Will this cool the mosfets and mem better than a referance cooler?. i have a 120.mm fann blow Direct on the mosfet and mem. And using a H55 on the core.


----------



## unreality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *max883*
> 
> Will this cool the mosfets and mem better than a referance cooler?. i have a 120.mm fann blow Direct on the mosfet and mem. And using a H55 on the core.


I have those on the backside VRAM chips and they dont get hotter than 54°C at 8000 MHz. So i guess yes!


----------



## remmer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> with a waterblock, the cyclops3 bios is my favorite.


So far I got that result
on mod bios (Modded HC 425 BIOS - GM200HC-425.ROM)
1522 Mhz
8200 Mhz (memory)
1.243 v
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5181713
http://i-fotki.info/19/0f3ebc985eeec49c1035658100a30d635f8fd5217663220.jpg.html
Maybe it is time to go to 1.27v because I have 36c on my cards because in Moscow is warm now and i switch on AC


----------



## MakoOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyenz*
> 
> Here you go, stock msi bios (no more than a standard nvidia bios)
> 
> MSIGM200.zip 150k .zip file


Thanks cyenz, perfect.


----------



## remmer29

on cyclops3 bios maximum OC is 1544Mhz + 8266Mhz (memory) on 1.274v in Heaven 4.0 i got 111fps
http://i-fotki.info/19/fbec7a89045882fd21b23a258043921c5f8fd5217668375.jpg.html


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the no boost bios in that pack is okay. Check the OP of this thread for some bioses the group has tuned up. With a water block (EK anyway) you can run the max voltage (1.281V encoded, 1.274 via OS tools, 1.265-1.272V real) without worry. Keep a good air flow over th wbackplate or back of the PCB. The ram and vrm array get very hot.
> with a waterblock, the cyclops3 bios is my favorite.


Sorry to ask this, I know you have already mentioned it before but I can't find it in this thread...

Did you just mod the voltage and TDP on the Cyclops3/JPMboy's mod of Cyclops1 bios or whatever you call it? The voltage is still hard locked and the clock speeds are static when under load still, none of that boost clock stuff, right? Been meaning to give it a go for a while now, just haven't gotten around to it lately.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remmer29*
> 
> So far I got that result
> on mod bios (Modded HC 425 BIOS - GM200HC-425.ROM)
> 1522 Mhz
> 8200 Mhz (memory)
> 1.243 v
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5181713
> http://i-fotki.info/19/0f3ebc985eeec49c1035658100a30d635f8fd5217663220.jpg.html
> Maybe it is time to go to 1.27v because I have 36c on my cards because in Moscow is warm now and i switch on AC


36C peak temp is fine. In reality, the core is the least worry once you go water - the vrm array can get very hot. When you mounted the WB did you put anything between the block and the 4 buck controllers (the guys in the little red box below:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remmer29*
> 
> on cyclops3 bios maximum OC is 1544Mhz + 8266Mhz (memory) on 1.274v in Heaven 4.0 i got 111fps
> http://i-fotki.info/19/fbec7a89045882fd21b23a258043921c5f8fd5217668375.jpg.html


great card and that ram.








sometimes lowering the ram clock can actually do better (dial back on error correction loops)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Sorry to ask this, I know you have already mentioned it before but I can't find it in this thread...
> 
> Did you just mod the voltage and TDP on the Cyclops3/JPMboy's mod of Cyclops1 bios or whatever you call it? The voltage is still hard locked and the clock speeds are static when under load still, none of that boost clock stuff, right? Been meaning to give it a go for a while now, just haven't gotten around to it lately.


boost is not disabled, but the clock states all push 1.274V with the exception of P8 (Idle 2D @ 135MHz/0.86V). PL is lower than TDP and power raIl distribution is a bit different than cy1. That's all.









lol - had to watch the UK vs Norway.


----------



## remmer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 36C peak temp is fine. In reality, the core is the least worry once you go water - the vrm array can get very hot. When you mounted the WB did you put anything between the block and the 4 buck controllers (the guys in the little red box below:
> 
> great card and that ram.


I put a thermal pad (0.7 mm) as it is says in koolance waterblock instruction.
I am waiting for 07 of july to by second TX and make it sli.


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *upload420*
> 
> ok got waterblock mounted. I am pretty happy with the results. It idles around 25.c 2-3 degrees about ambient. Max load temp was 41.c. Now i want to get a extra pump (mine is weak and getting old) an extra 360mm-420mm radiator. and a new fan controller. ( screen display just went out and fan speed seems to be reduced) Other than all that i think i am ready to push some extra volts into this bad boy.
> 
> Question is do you guys Think i am safe running max air 2 without the backplate? I am waiting for the blue one to restock. I will keep a fan mounted blowing over the back of the card. Just wondering if the waterblock alone will keep pcb vrm and memory chips cool enough for the max air 2 bios?


Like others pointed out. You have couple of options to help with the cooling:

1) get a normal backplate - not that great
2) point a fan at it
3) get some heatsinks and put them directly on the card (not ideal IMHO as they might get "stuck" there) or put them on the backplate
4) get active backplate from Aquacomputer









The memory chips don't need that much cooling - i.e. if you do something beyond nothing or simple EVGA backplate, you should be fine. Just don't leave it as is


----------



## Greyson Travis

I am running around 1410 mhz and 8000 on my tx at stock bios and stock voltage.
Is this considered good or average?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greyson Travis*
> 
> I am running around 1410 mhz and 8000 on my tx at stock bios and stock voltage.
> Is this considered good or average?


I would say good if it's fully game stable.


----------



## Cozmo85

Got my backplate for second card and pro bridge. Amazon had both in stock. Backplate dropped temps about 2-3c on top card.

Running stock voltage @ 1300mhz and 8ghz memory. Happy and stable.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remmer29*
> 
> I put a thermal pad (0.7 mm) as it is says in koolance waterblock instruction.
> I am waiting for 07 of july to by second TX and make it sli.


OC'd sli TX can handle just about anything.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> Got my backplate for second card and pro bridge. Amazon had both in stock. Backplate dropped temps about 2-3c on top card.
> 
> Running stock voltage @ 1300mhz and 8ghz memory. Happy and stable.


Very nice and congrats1


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> OC'd sli TX can handle just about anything.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What Motherboard is that? I'm running a z97 Asus Hero VII and am about to add a second card, probably next week (ordering Wed. of this week). I'm using the Bitspower full nickel blocks. Anyways, this is my first custom loop venture and I'm curious what Sli connector you used for the loop. I was thinking about the Bitspower extension, which is what those look like in your pics, but I'm actually not sure which length to get. Your card look like they might be spaced out more than mine will be but I'm uncertain.

Edit: I basically have the space of two slots in between my GPU slots. Does that make it a 2 slot setup for the Aqua Link?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> What Motherboard is that? I'm running a z97 Asus Hero VII and am about to add a second card, probably next week (ordering Wed. of this week). I'm using the Bitspower full nickel blocks. Anyways, this is my first custom loop venture and I'm curious what Sli connector you used for the loop. I was thinking about the Bitspower extension, which is what those look like in your pics, but I'm actually not sure which length to get. Your card look like they might be spaced out more than mine will be but I'm uncertain.
> 
> Edit: I basically have the space of two slots in between my GPU slots. Does that make it a 2 slot setup for the Aqua Link?


Rampage 5 Extreme.
So that should be 40mm per slot...
I have a 3 slot plexi terminal, just haven't hooked it in yet, but honestly, the most flexible way to link the cards (in parallel) is to use a pair of adjustable koolance VID adapters:
http://koolance.com/dual-video-connector-adjustable-2-3-slot-spacing
http://koolance.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=62_101_135
and zero-spill QDCs on both sides - makes it easy to pull the cards when needed w/o draining anything.
IMO Koolance fittings/QDCs are top quality.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Rampage 5 Extreme.
> So that should be 40mm per slot...
> I have a 3 slot plexi terminal, just haven't hooked it in yet, but honestly, the most flexible way to link the cards (in parallel) is to use a pair of adjustable koolance VID adapters:
> http://koolance.com/dual-video-connector-adjustable-2-3-slot-spacing
> http://koolance.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=62_101_135
> and zero-spill QDCs on both sides - makes it easy to pull the cards when needed w/o draining anything.
> IMO Koolance fittings/QDCs are top quality.


Cool thanks!! I was just browsing the Koolance site as a matter of fact. Heavily debating picking up those cold plates you linked before, for my backplates


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> Cool thanks!! I was just browsing the Koolance site as a matter of fact. Heavily debating picking up those cold plates you linked before, for my backplates


lol - If I could figure out a plumbing solution that wasn't too "loopy" I'd be doing the same. IDK, maybe a flow splitter?


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - If I could figure out a plumbing solution that wasn't too "loopy" I'd be doing the same. IDK, maybe a flow splitter?


Ha! that's what I've been trying to decide for the last couple of days. If I figure it out I'll let you know.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *max883*
> 
> Will this cool the mosfets and mem better than a referance cooler?. i have a 120.mm fann blow Direct on the mosfet and mem. And using a H55 on the core.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> I have those on the backside VRAM chips and they dont get hotter than 54°C at 8000 MHz. So i guess yes!


Well I have a EK back plate and At 8200Mhz on the ram the hotest spot on the back plat is 48C!!!!!!!







That is what you do a custom loop and water cool the cards!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - If I could figure out a plumbing solution that wasn't too "loopy" I'd be doing the same. IDK, maybe a flow splitter?


Well guys finally got 2nd card and here is results got 1489Mhz on GPU and 8200Mhz on memory completely stable!!!



So I think this is pretty good ran heaven over and over for 4 hours and no crashes!! So I am going to call this 24/7 settings.. Using Cyclops3 Bios!!


----------



## remmer29

Jpmboy
What about this 4 buck controllers? I don't remmember that it is any information in installation gide about them, anyway i will check it when i will install the second waterblock.


----------



## cstkl1

1440p. Man driving the batmobile tanks the fps to 50s


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> Got my backplate for second card and pro bridge. Amazon had both in stock. Backplate dropped temps about 2-3c on top card.
> 
> Running stock voltage @ 1300mhz and 8ghz memory. Happy and stable.


Just my 2 cents. I wouldn't pull air through that radiator for the Titans (assuming you have front pull). In gaming the CPU is generally not stressed that much - but it is some (+ it's going to change likely with DX12). Thus the air you are pulling is hotter than it needs to and you are pushing it straight onto the Titans. Two top intake is not doing much then.

If it were me, I would set the radiator on top as an exhaust and have two/three fans in front as intake and possibly also intake on sides/bottom - if that's something you are willing to do.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> 
> 
> 1440p. Man driving the batmobile tanks the fps to 50s


#batmobileworks


----------



## ectomorph

Anyone know if the 3M 8810 thermal tape is safe to use with copper heatsink for the vram modules on the back of the titan x ?


----------



## Goloith

Anybody know if there's any other hybrid cooling solutions out there other than EVGAs that's available? My two Titans have almost no clearance as well.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> 
> 
> 1440p. Man driving the batmobile tanks the fps to 50s


6.2GB VRAM usage. haha, maybe us Titan X owners aren't so crazy after all.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remmer29*
> 
> Jpmboy
> What about this 4 buck controllers? I don't remmember that it is any information in installation gide about them, anyway i will check it when i will install the second waterblock.


No, there are no instructions regarding these 4 and the 4 in the yellow box (below). I and I believe a few others with EK blocks squeezed some fuji pads in these spots to help manage the heat.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ectomorph*
> 
> Anyone know if the 3M 8810 thermal tape is safe to use with copper heatsink for the vram modules on the back of the titan x ?


that tape is fine. Is your card mounted horizontal? (eg, like in a standard case)


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Hey Jpmboy, you believe those four buck controllers need cooling? Think it helps oc if cooler?

thx.


----------



## Jayboy83

hi guys, I'm currently planning and ordering up some parts to upgrade my watercooling to get my titan into the loop.
I've ordered a 180 rad and extra fan to put up the front, a 280 with fans both sides up the top and moving the current rad from the back and putting it into the bottom, I was thinking of having all rads bringing the air in for rad efficiency and putting a fan on the back to exhaust (replacing current fans/rad)
Does anyone have any advice on wether this is the best way to go, or should I change direction of airflow?? Any advice is appreciated!
Jay.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> 6.2GB VRAM usage. haha, maybe us Titan X owners aren't so crazy after all.


Mine at 144. Np.

Single titan X was 4k is not bad. Second card as physx. Gaming was pretty good. Fogs will make fps drop 35, batmobile was 4xs. Indoor fighting etc 60-9x fps.

Man the harley mission is good. Graphics off the chart.

Think need to play more of the first mission.

VRAM was peaking at 6700mb. Uber fluid. But seriously the game look stupod good when dsr to 4k.

I know ppl gonna ***** about vram theory. All i know bro, having more.. Games always fluid with zero stutter.


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Mine at 144. Np.
> 
> Single titan X was 4k is not bad. Second card as physx. Gaming was pretty good. Fogs will make fps drop 35, batmobile was 4xs. Indoor fighting etc 60-9x fps.
> 
> Man the harley mission is good. Graphics off the chart.
> 
> Think need to play more of the first mission.
> 
> VRAM was peaking at 6700mb. Uber fluid. But seriously the game look stupod good when dsr to 4k.
> 
> I know ppl gonna ***** about vram theory. All i know bro, having more.. Games always fluid with zero stutter.


Eh. I'm not impressed with graphics. Textures resolution is super low. I'm on a 4k display. 2 titan Xs in SLI and a 770 for physx. very poorly optimized for SLI even though it says "optimized" for SLI. lol!

Nvidia Gameworks is very nice looking for sure. Lighting is excellent. VRam usage - I hit about 7.6G - nice... combat is great. Everything else is ... crazy ups and down with FPS - for me anyway. 35 - 60 FPS depending on what I'm doing and anywhere from 40 - 80% GPU Usage... Hopefully day 1 patch wasn't in the steam version at midnight last night.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BossJ*
> 
> Eh. I'm not impressed with graphics. Textures resolution is super low. I'm on a 4k display. 2 titan Xs in SLI and a 770 for physx. very poorly optimized for SLI even though it says "optimized" for SLI. lol!
> 
> Nvidia Gameworks is very nice looking for sure. Lighting is excellent. VRam usage - I hit about 7.6G - nice... combat is great. Everything else is ... crazy ups and down with FPS - for me anyway. 35 - 60 FPS depending on what I'm doing and anywhere from 40 - 80% GPU Usage... Hopefully day 1 patch wasn't in the steam version at midnight last night.


use one card bro. Sli is screwed atm. I get higher fps with a single card


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> use one card bro. Sli is screwed atm. I get higher fps with a single card


Ill attempt it. Not sure my 4k monitor will like it.







But very possible! I'll try it when I get home.








I just love that Nvidia released a GAME READY driver for this game, and it's not game ready at all







They use AFR 1 for SLI. lol!


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BossJ*
> 
> Ill attempt it. Not sure my 4k monitor will like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But very possible! I'll try it when I get home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just love that Nvidia released a GAME READY driver for this game, and it's not game ready at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They use AFR 1 for SLI. lol!


Dude it was fine for me. Damn it no wonder.


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Dude it was fine for me. Damn it no wonder.


Yeah. lol! I'll use Single card for now. Hopefully someone figures a way to up texture quality and forget about customizing graphics... There are VERY few options... BUT the config files seem to have a TON of options. So I'm hoping Nvidia or someone comes out with a guide for changing things.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BossJ*
> 
> Yeah. lol! I'll use Single card for now. Hopefully someone figures a way to up texture quality and forget about customizing graphics... There are VERY few options... BUT the config files seem to have a TON of options. So I'm hoping Nvidia or someone comes out with a guide for changing things.


Since songle card. Gonna up af n use mfaa in ncp.


----------



## Cozmo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> 6.2GB VRAM usage. haha, maybe us Titan X owners aren't so crazy after all.


I hit 7gb


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Just my 2 cents. I wouldn't pull air through that radiator for the Titans (assuming you have front pull). In gaming the CPU is generally not stressed that much - but it is some (+ it's going to change likely with DX12). Thus the air you are pulling is hotter than it needs to and you are pushing it straight onto the Titans. Two top intake is not doing much then.
> 
> If it were me, I would set the radiator on top as an exhaust and have two/three fans in front as intake and possibly also intake on sides/bottom - if that's something you are willing to do.
> #batmobileworks


Cant put a rad in top, ive considered switching to a h80i though and putting it in the back and just having the fronts as intakes, atleast until corsairs h980 comes out.

Guess ill throw the stock cooler on tonight, pull the rad, and see what temps do on the cards.


----------



## remmer29

*Jpmboy*

Could make to me clear about this additional thermal pad on this 4 buck controllers.
Do you have any information why we should put it in this area?
May be somebody measure the temp on that area or somebody made a video of that issue, because on air cooler there ae no such thing nether on koolance/EK whaterblocks.


----------



## BigMack70

I've hit 7.7 GB in Arkham Knight and a little over 7GB seems like the average use...









*edit* Game loads up @ ~4.3-4.5 GB VRAM use so the 7GB+ numbers may just be inflated due to bad optimization of memory / memory leaks; hard to say. Either way... nice to not be limited to 4 or 6GB VRAM.

Only downside is that SLI is not being utilized at all... I've got 0% GPU usage on the second card even with SLI enabled. It's not a huge deal... one card handles it just fine at playable framerates, ~50fps average. Anyone having better luck with this game in SLI? I seem to be fairly lucky with my performance... no real hiccups to speak of yet through the first hour of playing.

*edit 2* Other weird issues... the game will not apply my memory clock correctly. It actually _downlocks_ my memory to 6.6 GHz...







. I also cannot get the afterburner overlay to show up in-game even in stealth mode.


----------



## ZeusHavok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> I've hit 7.7 GB in Arkham Knight and a little over 7GB seems like the average use...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *edit* Game loads up @ ~4.3-4.5 GB VRAM use so the 7GB+ numbers may just be inflated due to bad optimization of memory / memory leaks; hard to say. Either way... nice to not be limited to 4 or 6GB VRAM.
> 
> Only downside is that SLI is not being utilized at all... I've got 0% GPU usage on the second card even with SLI enabled. It's not a huge deal... one card handles it just fine at playable framerates, ~50fps average. Anyone having better luck with this game in SLI? I seem to be fairly lucky with my performance... no real hiccups to speak of yet through the first hour of playing.
> 
> *edit 2* Other weird issues... the game will not apply my memory clock correctly. It actually _downlocks_ my memory to 6.6 GHz...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I also cannot get the afterburner overlay to show up in-game even in stealth mode.


Could just look for any Unreal 4 SLI bit, should work fine.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayboy83*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi guys, I'm currently planning and ordering up some parts to upgrade my watercooling to get my titan into the loop.
> I've ordered a 180 rad and extra fan to put up the front, a 280 with fans both sides up the top and moving the current rad from the back and putting it into the bottom, I was thinking of having all rads bringing the air in for rad efficiency and putting a fan on the back to exhaust (replacing current fans/rad)
> Does anyone have any advice on wether this is the best way to go, or should I change direction of airflow?? Any advice is appreciated!
> Jay.


You might get more advice by asking this in the Water-cooling section, just a thought bud!!!


----------



## Jpmboy

sorry guys - had to go out and look at a new mower/tractor.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Well I have a EK back plate and At 8200Mhz on the ram the hotest spot on the back plat is 48C!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is what you do a custom loop and water cool the cards!!!
> Well guys finally got 2nd card and here is results got 1489Mhz on GPU and 8200Mhz on memory completely stable!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I think this is pretty good ran heaven over and over for 4 hours and no crashes!! So I am going to call this 24/7 settings.. Using Cyclops3 Bios!!


lookin real good!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Hey Jpmboy, you believe those four buck controllers need cooling? Think it helps oc if cooler?
> thx.


when I was running with a uniblock, and scanning with an IR gun, the 2 sets of 4 controllers (red and yellow boxes) were the hottest things on the top side of the PCB. I "push-fit" the really soft Fuji left overs I had laying around on all 8 and was able to make good contact w/o any reduction in contact in all the "normal" places.. Did it help with OC? IDK - didn't run with a full cover block without. But I can't see how it could hurt. With the uniblock, these little guys got scary hot with sustained load even the stock bios. With max voltage... and a delta fan screaming right at them, I still chickened out and quit the Heaven 4.0 run.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remmer29*
> 
> *Jpmboy*
> 
> Could make to me clear about this additional thermal pad on this 4 buck controllers.
> Do you have any information why we should put it in this area?
> May be somebody measure the temp on that area or somebody made a video of that issue, because on air cooler there ae no such thing nether on koolance/EK whaterblocks.


See above. You do not _need_ to put pads on these, but this is OCN, right?


----------



## jommy999

Good to hear that the game is using lot of ram that we Titan X owner has. ^_^

I got the game from Nvidia promo but no time to try it yet


----------



## upload420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> No, there are no instructions regarding these 4 and the 4 in the yellow box (below). I and I believe a few others with EK blocks squeezed some fuji pads in these spots to help manage the heat.
> that tape is fine. Is your card mounted horizontal? (eg, like in a standard case)


funny thing i never heard of this either but when i installed my ek fc waterblcok i ended up covering them with thermal tap provided by ek. I assume this may help me. It just looked like something that gets hot. My temps are pretty good with the ek block. Tops out around 40.c with maxair 2 1547mhz core 8ghz mem. That was after several hours of heaven benching.

After all was said and done, I turned off the pc and felt the back of the card to see if it was hot. It was the tiniest bit warm. Not hot but a little warm. I would still like to provide some extra cooling to the back. Is there any active cooling solutions that will work with my ek waterblock. I have a fan blowing on it now but i want something that looks better. I seen all the suggestions on here and there was a mention of a active cooling backplate. Will that work with my ek waterblock?


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ectomorph*
> 
> Anyone know if the 3M 8810 thermal tape is safe to use with copper heatsink for the vram modules on the back of the titan x ?


I would suggest you buy fujipoly pads form ppc, I've never used 3M so I can't say personally.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *upload420*
> 
> funny thing i never heard of this either but when i installed my ek fc waterblcok i ended up covering them with thermal tap provided by ek. I assume this may help me. It just looked like something that gets hot. My temps are pretty good with the ek block. Tops out around 40.c with maxair 2 1547mhz core 8ghz mem. That was after several hours of heaven benching.
> 
> After all was said and done, I turned off the pc and felt the back of the card to see if it was hot. It was the tiniest bit warm. Not hot but a little warm. I would still like to provide some extra cooling to the back. Is there any active cooling solutions that will work with my ek waterblock. I have a fan blowing on it now but i want something that looks better. I seen all the suggestions on here and there was a mention of a active cooling backplate. Will that work with my ek waterblock?


Do you have any old intel heatsinks or such? You can stick them with thermal tape on top of any warm spots of the backplate.


----------



## upload420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> I would suggest you buy fujipoly pads form ppc, I've never used 3M so I can't say personally.
> Do you have any old intel heatsinks or such? You can stick them with thermal tape on top of any warm spots of the backplate.


I have several actually but I need a backplate first. That was why i was wondering which ones are all compatible with my waterblock. I was looking at the one from ek but if there is any that provide active cooling that is even better. I had actually planned on doing what you just mentioned if that was my only option.


----------



## unreality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Well I have a EK back plate and At 8200Mhz on the ram the hotest spot on the back plat is 48C!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is what you do a custom loop and water cool the cards!!!


Well its all about ambient and how much airflow you got. Also how you measure it. I have a Tempsensor directly on the copperheatsink. Highest i measured was 54°C with a moderate airflow (nothing overkill) at about 25° room temp.

I dont think a backplate cools better than theses heatsinks, thats physically impossible. It probably just jams the heat under it.

Im on a custom loop too btw. Aquacomputer







Got like 15° delta on the core max!


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> I hit 7gb
> 
> 
> Cant put a rad in top, ive considered switching to a h80i though and putting it in the back and just having the fronts as intakes, atleast until corsairs h980 comes out.
> 
> Guess ill throw the stock cooler on tonight, pull the rad, and see what temps do on the cards.


Was in the same boat. I would either get the single 120/140mm AIO with good fans (if going 120 and you can - get Gentle Typhoons - they are great) or get a good air cooler like NH-D15/NH-D15s etc. The system will work a lot better then like this









You can try the stock cooler in the meantime and see what you get. Unless you use custom fan profile the temps might not change much because - I would think - you are already hitting the top 83-86C. What might happen instead is that the blower fan will spin slower producing less noise. Overall you should get a better cooling/noise ratio.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> when I was running with a uniblock, and scanning with an IR gun, the 2 sets of 4 controllers (red and yellow boxes) were the hottest things on the top side of the PCB. I "push-fit" the really soft Fuji left overs I had laying around on all 8 and was able to make good contact w/o any reduction in contact in all the "normal" places.. Did it help with OC? IDK - didn't run with a full cover block without. But I can't see how it could hurt. With the uniblock, these little guys got scary hot with sustained load even the stock bios. With max voltage... and a delta fan screaming right at them, I still chickened out and quit the Heaven 4.0 run.


Good luck with the tractor









On another note - I'm getting my new waterblock for my first full custom loop. Am I right under the impression that buck controllers should be taken care of on most good blocks? I'm gettting the one from Aquacomputer (http://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_info.php?products_id=3272) and they say it cool core/memory/VRMs. So maybe a noobish question - is buck controller the VRM?

Just wondering if I need to add some additional fujipoly pads









Thanks!

EDIT: So here is what they show it covers - looks like its not the same thing (looking back at your picture)







Do you suggest I add some pads there? Thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> Well its all about ambient and how much airflow you got. Also how you measure it. I have a Tempsensor directly on the copperheatsink. Highest i measured was 54°C with a moderate airflow (nothing overkill) at about 25° room temp.
> 
> I dont think a backplate cools better than theses heatsinks, thats physically impossible. It probably just jams the heat under it.
> 
> Im on a custom loop too btw. Aquacomputer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got like 15° delta on the core max!


Aquacomputer has active backplates here: http://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_info.php?products_id=3300 Don't know if its compatible though - depends on what you have.


----------



## jommy999

can someone get a screen of of memory use well over 7gb in batman game please. my friends don't believe it would use ram that much .


----------



## Cozmo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jommy999*
> 
> can someone get a screen of of memory use well over 7gb in batman game please. my friends don't believe it would use ram that much .












Thats mine @ 3440x1440p


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats mine @ 3440x1440p


Wow, this much and not even 4k? I wonder if it's all used or just filled for the sake of it. Or memory leaks..


----------



## unreality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Aquacomputer has active backplates here: http://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_info.php?products_id=3300 Don't know if its compatible though - depends on what you have.


Its compatible, but i decided against it. Imo Copper Heatsinks are better than any backplate. And the little heatpipe wouldnt cool that much more of the backplate anyway. Just my opinion.

The Aquacomputer block is super awesome though! Go get it


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> Its compatible, but i decided against it. Imo Copper Heatsinks are better than any backplate. And the little heatpipe wouldnt cool that much more of the backplate anyway. Just my opinion.


I guess I will see. From what i can tell water will always cool better than air unless size difference is too big. Simply judging EVGA AIO vs those moster heatpipes and coolers on custom Ti's. The biggest issue I have with heatsinks is that you need solid airflow over them. Otherwise they get hot fast and stay hot







. I'm running 8 small and 3 big EGZO copper heatsinks on the back of my backplate and have that issue now where even with fan blowing right at them the ones in the back stay pretty hot (to a point thatt it looks like they heat up the thing on idle







). + you can also put heatsinks on back of that backplate too







.

But hey, thats just me trying to justify spending 40EUR on that thing







. Either should work - those heatsinks definitely help me with my OC and temps.


----------



## upload420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Was in the same boat. I would either get the single 120/140mm AIO with good fans (if going 120 and you can - get Gentle Typhoons - they are great) or get a good air cooler like NH-D15/NH-D15s etc. The system will work a lot better then like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can try the stock cooler in the meantime and see what you get. Unless you use custom fan profile the temps might not change much because - I would think - you are already hitting the top 83-86C. What might happen instead is that the blower fan will spin slower producing less noise. Overall you should get a better cooling/noise ratio.
> Good luck with the tractor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note - I'm getting my new waterblock for my first full custom loop. Am I right under the impression that buck controllers should be taken care of on most good blocks? I'm gettting the one from Aquacomputer (http://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_info.php?products_id=3272) and they say it cool core/memory/VRMs. So maybe a noobish question - is buck controller the VRM?
> 
> Just wondering if I need to add some additional fujipoly pads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> EDIT: So here is what they show it covers - looks like its not the same thing (looking back at your picture)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you suggest I add some pads there? Thanks
> 
> 
> Aquacomputer has active backplates here: http://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_info.php?products_id=3300 Don't know if its compatible though - depends on what you have.


I actually covered all the stuff in between the memory and the green squares to the right. sorry not sure what the tech name is of all this stuff. It all looked like it had something to do with power management. Either way i threw a little thermal paste on it and then covered it with a thermal pad. I actually put little dots of thermal compound on everything before i placed the thermal pads on. Figured it would make a better contact and help with heat transfer. Temps seem grate but need a better way to monitor heat of other areas of the card.

Anyone have any idea how well the ek fc waterblock cools all the other parts of the card. By the looks it did seem to provide cooling to just about all components of the card. Like i said I think if I get something set up good for the top of the card i am golden. Yet again anyone know of an active cooling backplate compatible with the ek waterblock?

this is the backplate i was wondering if was compatible with the ek waterblock.


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *upload420*
> 
> I actually covered all the stuff in between the memory and the green squares to the right. sorry not sure what the tech name is of all this stuff. It all looked like it had something to do with power management. Either way i threw a little thermal paste on it and then covered it with a thermal pad. I actually put little dots of thermal compound on everything before i placed the thermal pads on. Figured it would make a better contact and help with heat transfer. Temps seem grate but need a better way to monitor heat of other areas of the card.
> 
> Anyone have any idea how well the ek fc waterblock cools all the other parts of the card. By the looks it did seem to provide cooling to just about all components of the card. Like i said I think if I get something set up good for the top of the card i am golden. Yet again anyone know of an active cooling backplate compatible with the ek waterblock?
> 
> this is the backplate i was wondering if was compatible with the ek waterblock.


Thanks! Quick follow-up. You put thermal paste directly on the PCB/PCB components? New to watercooling, but haven't seen that before







. I assume you have to use some sort of non-conductive paste like Arctic MX-2?


----------



## upload420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Thanks! Quick follow-up. You put thermal paste directly on the PCB/PCB components? New to watercooling, but haven't seen that before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I assume you have to use some sort of non-conductive paste like Arctic MX-2?


That is a diff on the non conductive paste. There is a lot that can go wrong when using thermal compound on a gpu. Also i used a very very small amount and then evened it out with the thermal pad itself. Also be sure to try to avoid air pockets in between the thermal paste and thermal pads. The instructions didn't say to cover all this with thermal paste but i assumed it would help. Just don't go crazy with the amount. The smallest little bit is enough. I put just enough were it didn't even ooze out the sides when i put the thermal pads on.

I had a response to my question about cooling the back of the card. it read like this.

Like others pointed out. You have couple of options to help with the cooling:

1) get a normal backplate - not that great
2) point a fan at it
3) get some heatsinks and put them directly on the card (not ideal IMHO as they might get "stuck" there) or put them on the backplate
4) get active backplate from Aquacomputer

Now i can't figure out if the active cooling backplate from aquacomputer is compatible with my waterblock by ek. So if i were to get the backplate from ek, how well does that cool. Would it be effective if i place heatsinks on top of the backplate or would i get better results from just mounting the heatsinks directly onto the memory chips. I kind of want a backplate regardless for looks but I want to make sure i keep my memory cool once i start pushing high overclocks.

So with all that in mind what would any of you guys suggest. Should i just mount some heatsinks on the back or get the ek backplate and then mount heatsinks? Kind of wish i went with the aquacomputer waterblock so i could just get that active cooling backplate.


----------



## remmer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> You do not _need_ to put pads on these, but this is OCN, right?


What is OCN stands for?








Also how to decrees temps without using for e.g. (EK-Thermal PAD D 0,5mm)+ waterblock?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remmer29*
> 
> What is OCN stands for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also how to decrees temps without using for e.g. (EK-Thermal PAD D 0,5mm)+ waterblock?


*O*bsessive *C*ompulsive *N*eurodisorder


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remmer29*
> 
> What is OCN stands for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also how to decrees temps without using for e.g. (EK-Thermal PAD D 0,5mm)+ waterblock?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> *O*bsessive *C*ompulsive *N*eurodisorder


And I thought it was *O*nly *C*omplete *N*utters LOL


----------



## upload420

or overly competitive nerds


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remmer29*
> 
> What is OCN stands for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also how to decrees temps without using for e.g. (EK-Thermal PAD D 0,5mm)+ waterblock?


Use waterblocks and custom loop!!! With ek blocks and back plates the highest temperture in sli on the gpu is 39 and highest on back plates is 44 this is running at 1489 and 8200 memory!!!


----------



## G227

I always thought it was OverClocking Nation


----------



## upload420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Use waterblocks and custom loop!!! With ek blocks and back plates the highest temperture in sli on the gpu is 39 and highest on back plates is 44 this is running at 1489 and 8200 memory!!!


so do you think with my ek waterblock and ek backplate i would be ok with some very heavy overclocking. I just wondered if placeing heatsinks on the backplate would do anything? Or do I need to place the heatsinks directly onto the chips?

Also can't find an answer if the aquacomputer active backplate is compatible with the ek fc waterblock.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *upload420*
> 
> so do you think with my ek waterblock and ek backplate i would be ok with some very heavy overclocking. I just wondered if placeing heatsinks on the backplate would do anything? Or do I need to place the heatsinks directly onto the chips?
> 
> Also can't find an answer if the aquacomputer active backplate is compatible with the ek fc waterblock.


The heat sinks would help but in mine are not needed as heat is not the problem lack of voltage is!!

The aquacomputer will not work with the ek block


----------



## upload420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> The heat sinks would help but in mine are not needed as heat is not the problem lack of voltage is!!
> 
> The aquacomputer will not work with the ek block


Well from what i have read, the memory chips tend to get hot. I seen stuff in this thread posted about the back of the card reaching 100.c I overclock my memory to nearly 8ghz, sometimes even higher when benching. So i figured it would be a good idea to provide some extra cooling when running a fairly high overclock 24/7. Since i know my only option for a backplate is ek's. How would i incorporate heatsinks with that backplate. Would it be pointless to place the heatsinks on the backplate or does the backplate make good contact with the memory chips. I almost would rather spend the money on good heatsinks and thermal tap if the backplate doesn't do much at cooling. I know i seen some pictures on here of a cpu heatsink mounted onto the card but can't remember how it was mounted.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *upload420*
> 
> Well from what i have read, the memory chips tend to get hot. I seen stuff in this thread posted about the back of the card reaching 100.c I overclock my memory to nearly 8ghz, sometimes even higher when benching. So i figured it would be a good idea to provide some extra cooling when running a fairly high overclock 24/7. Since i know my only option for a backplate is ek's. How would i incorporate heatsinks with that backplate. Would it be pointless to place the heatsinks on the backplate or does the backplate make good contact with the memory chips. I almost would rather spend the money on good heatsinks and thermal tap if the backplate doesn't do much at cooling. I know i seen some pictures on here of a cpu heatsink mounted onto the card but can't remember how it was mounted.


I am running my memory at 8200 and hottest i have measured on the backplate is 48c.. This is mine and all are a little different just using some thermal tape to put heat sinks on the back plate would help a lot!!


----------



## upload420

Ok i think i am going to place the order in for my backplate tonight. Any recommendations on what thermal pads. and heatsinks are the best. I also think, at some point i will remount my waterblock. I mean my core temps are awsome but i think i might need to use some thicker thermal pads on some of the other areas of the card. Here is a pic of the side view of my card



if you look at the thermal pads you can see that they are not pressed down completly by the block. I think i might want to get the next thickness up
What thickness comes with the ek water block and what thickness do you think would give me better contact. I realize i am being a little ocd here but i like to have the best possible results from my projects.


----------



## Nytestryke

Picked up the evga 1200w p2 yesterday, was playing around last night with only the tx's and could hit 820w with only those overvolted/oced. Going to put my 5960x back up to 4.7 tonight with the ram and scumbag my way back into the firestrike extreme top 100 with only physics







I am noticing significantly increased temps after the implementation of my second tx though, hit 66C max during a firestrike run (albeit running 1.25v).

It is only the primary card hitting 66C max with the second not really breaking 45C, such a variance leads me to believe that either the second card isn't doing much leaving the primary card to handle the workload or 2x 360mm rads aren't enough to dissipate the heat which looking at other peoples WCed sli configs seems less likely.

I have gone back 347.88 since I put in the second card in and changed things like the power management mode from adaptive to prefer maximum performance, my only issue with 66C as a max is the 65C throttling that I don't want to happen while benching. Just wanted to check if there's anything glaringly obvious that I might be overlooking.


----------



## G227

*Preliminary GPU comparison between Titan X and Fury X?!! Done by.. me?!! (well - in part







). YES! Take this with grain of salt.*

So I was browsing the Internets and stumbled upon a link to Singapore Hardware forum where they were discussing Fury X - apparently some of the members there have it for reasons .. well reasons







. And they ran - Uningine Heaven and SoM benchmark. So I replicated the settings and ran the same benchmark on various BIOSes and settings with Titan X. Lastly I have adjusted the final scores for Heaven the CPU difference as the person with Fury X was running 4770K and I run 5820K.

Is it precise? Meh..







Can there be an error? Yes. Is it 100% accurate? No (driver optimization, CPU adjustment etc.). Do I know if the original post at the forum was for real? No. But it gives an idea.







Here is the table that I have compiled Also - if you have any comments/questions/suggestions as per methodology - hit me up









We will know a lot more tomorrow.



EDIT1: Fury X scores source -> http://forums.hardwarezone.com.sg/hardware-clinic-2/%5Bgpu-review%5D-sapphire-amd-r9-fury-x-rise-5087633-6.html (user also ran one more comparison against 980Ti with about similiar result)
EDIT2: Full size picture here -> http://oi58.tinypic.com/2mo3153.jpg
EDIT3: *Added OC for Fury X - seems like its not really that good. Performance gain of only 5% and able to increase about 100MHz on core (no memory OC). Mind you this is with stock volts & BIOS though!*

NOTE: As some members here pointed out, Unigine Heaven might not run as well on AMD drivers so this might not be representative of the actual in-game performance! No other tests aside from SoM benches were run on the Fury X.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> The heat sinks would help but in mine are not needed as heat is not the problem lack of voltage is!!
> 
> *The aquacomputer will not work with the ek block*


Do you have proof of this???


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remmer29*
> 
> What is OCN stands for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also *how to decrees temps without using for e.g. (EK-Thermal PAD D 0,5mm)+ waterblock*?


wait for winter?


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> wait for winter?


But it is Winter atm


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> But it is Winter atm


lol - benching time!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> *First ever preliminary GPU comparison between Titan X and Fury X?!! Done by.. me?!! (well - in part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). YES! - or least I think so. Take this with grain of salt.*
> 
> So I was browsing the Internets and stumbled upon a link to Singapore Hardware forum where they were discussing Fury X - apparently some of the members there have it for reasons .. well reasons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And they ran - among others, Uningine Heaven benchmark. So I replicated the settings and ran the same benchmark on various BIOSes and settings with Titan X. Lastly I have adjusted the final scores for the CPU difference as the person with Fury X was running 4770K and I run 5820K.
> 
> Is it precise? Meh..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can there be an error? Yes. Is it 100% accurate? No (driver optimization, CPU adjustment etc.). Do I know if the original post at the forum was for real? No. But it gives an idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the table that I have compiled Also - if you have any comments/questions/suggestions as per methodology - hit me up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will know a lot more tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT1: Fury X scores source -> http://forums.hardwarezone.com.sg/hardware-clinic-2/%5Bgpu-review%5D-sapphire-amd-r9-fury-x-rise-5087633-6.html (user also ran one more comparison against 980Ti with about similiar result)
> EDIT2: Full size picture here -> http://oi58.tinypic.com/2mo3153.jpg
> EDIT3: *Added OC for Fury X - seems like its not really that good. Performance gain of only 5% and able to increase about 100MHz on core (no memory OC). Mind you this is with stock volts & BIOS though!*


Nice comparo - one thing about Heaven 4.0 is AMD drivers basically suk with unigine engine. How about firestrike ultra graphics score?


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Nice comparo - one thing about Heaven 4.0 is AMD drivers basically suk with unigine engine. How about firestrike ultra graphics score?


Yeah that's what I figured too







(thanks though for a reminder - added it as a note) - otherwise its not really in line with the game benches. The guy only did some 1440p & 4K SoM benches and heaven - nothing else. Guess we will see more today. One thing that might not change is that pretty poor OC ability. Though I will admit that there are also other variables that will need to be taken in mind like silicon lottery, updated drivers, adding voltage, other optimization etc. But its not 980 - that's for sure


----------



## veedubfreak

Why am I getting this?

WARNING: Firmware image PCI Subsystem ID (3842.2992)
does not match adapter PCI Subsystem ID (10DE.1132).

ERROR: PCI subsystem ID mismatch

I thought the nvflash in the OP was supposed to ignore this error.


----------



## G227

Fury X vs Titan X Update:

*Here are the Shadow of Mordor 1440p comparisons:*



Link here: http://oi59.tinypic.com/2efq1ef.jpg

& here @4K:



Link here: http://oi59.tinypic.com/n6bbiw.jpg

->> Looks like we still have the fastest GPU according to this. Of course more today!







Clock for clock Fury X seems ever so slightly faster, but the issue might be getting it as high as TX or 980Ti.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> The heat sinks would help but in mine are not needed as heat is not the problem lack of voltage is!!
> 
> *The aquacomputer will not work with the ek block*
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have proof of this???
Click to expand...

I would actually like to know what that Aquacomputer backplate would fit as well. Bitspower full block maybe? If so it would solve a huge dilemma I'm having at the moment, with extra cold plate looping.


----------



## fliggopolis

Finally managed to grab a hybrid kit from evga. Unfortunately it's for the 980 ti but I want to keep the stock shroud on it anyway so it shouldn't matter. At least my card is going to be cool and *quiet* finally.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veedubfreak*
> 
> Why am I getting this?
> 
> WARNING: Firmware image PCI Subsystem ID (3842.2992)
> does not match adapter PCI Subsystem ID (10DE.1132).
> 
> ERROR: PCI subsystem ID mismatch
> 
> I thought the nvflash in the OP was supposed to ignore this error.


disabled drivers in device manager? If yes - list the exact commands you used.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> I would actually like to know what that Aquacomputer backplate would fit as well. Bitspower full block maybe? If so it would solve a huge dilemma I'm having at the moment, with extra cold plate looping.


the AQ backplate is not only a backplate - it comes with a terminal that only works with the AQ block. More than just mount hole mods top make it work with a non-aquacomputer block.


----------



## veedubfreak

I was using nvflash -6 newbios.rom
I was able to dig through some of the old posts and found a different command. nvflash --index=0 newbios.rom finally let me get the extra prompts.


----------



## jh30uk

Add 6 to CMD to override/ignore.

EDIT (not sure why above post did not show till I posted this), seems you tried that.

The CMD you tried with the added 6 normally will work but you must have a PLX Chip on you Mobo so that is why you need choose the index.

The list CMD would show you this.

(fixed typos).


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> disabled drivers in device manager? If yes - list the exact commands you used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the AQ backplate is not only a backplate - it comes with a terminal that only works with the AQ block. More than just mount hole mods top make it work with a non-aquacomputer block.


I wasn't sure. It almost looks like the terminal would fit a different brand WB. And that is what I was wondering about. Would be awesome if it did. But I completely understand that it wouldn't, because I know they want to sell their products and not just accessories for other brands.


----------



## veedubfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jh30uk*
> 
> Add 6 to CMD to override/ignore.
> 
> EDIT (not sure why above post did not show till I posted thisl), seems you tried that.
> 
> The CMD you tried with the added 5 normally will work but you must have a PLX Chip on you Mobo so that is why you need choose the index.
> 
> The list CMD would show you this.


I do in fact have a plx chip on my board.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veedubfreak*
> 
> I do in fact have a plx chip on my board.


I posted this earlier - you just need to note the PCIE ID for thhe PLX and flash the other active lanes/cards. You will not be able to flash the PLX chip even if you tried.

flash commands for 2 card SLI with no PLX chip on the MB:

1) disable SLI
2) open dev manager and disable drivers on both cards
3) open the NVFlash folder:

Win7: shift-rt-click in the folder > "open command window here"
W8/8.1/10: file>open> command prompt as admin

4) type:

nvflash --list (note the GPU pcie lanes - probably 0, 1, 2 etc unless you have a PLX chip
nvflash -i1 --protectoff
nvflash -i1 -6 newromname.rom
Hit Y every time asked

5) Type:

nvflash -i0 --protectoff
nvflash -i0 -6 newromname.rom
Hit Y when asked

Exit the cmnd window after the flash finishes

6) enable the drivers in dev manager. DO NOT enable sli yet
7) reboot and enable SLI
8) reboot again

use this nvflash

NVFlash-certs-bypassed-v5-206-0-1.zip 722k .zip file


also - please fill out rigbuilder and add your rig to your sig block. How-to link in mine.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I posted this earlier - you just need to note the PCIE ID for thhe PLX and flash the other active lanes/cards. You will not be able to flash the PLX chip even if you tried.
> 
> flash commands for 2 card SLI with no PLX chip on the MB:
> 
> 1) disable SLI
> 2) open dev manager and disable drivers on both cards
> 3) open the NVFlash folder:
> 
> Win7: shift-rt-click in the folder > "open command window here"
> W8/8.1/10: file>open> command prompt as admin
> 
> 4) type:
> 
> nvflash --list (note the GPU pcie lanes - probably 0, 1, 2 etc unless you have a PLX chip
> nvflash -i1 --protectoff
> nvflash -i1 -6 newromname.rom
> Hit Y every time asked
> 
> 5) Type:
> 
> nvflash -i0 --protectoff
> nvflash -i0 -6 newromname.rom
> Hit Y when asked
> 
> Exit the cmnd window after the flash finishes
> 
> 6) enable the drivers in dev manager. DO NOT enable sli yet
> 7) reboot and enable SLI
> 8) reboot again
> 
> use this nvflash
> 
> NVFlash-certs-bypassed-v5-206-0-1.zip 722k .zip file
> 
> 
> also - please fill out rigbuilder and add your rig to your sig block. How-to link in mine.


OK... 'bout to try a flash myself. Any reason to use this nvflash instead of the 5.218.0.1 in the NVflash thread? Wish me luck


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> OK... 'bout to try a flash myself. Any reason to use this nvflash instead of the 5.218.0.1 in the NVflash thread? Wish me luck


as long as it has the checks and stuff bypassed then you should be good I would just the one that is the most updated in the joe dirt thread.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> OK... 'bout to try a flash myself. Any reason to use this nvflash instead of the 5.218.0.1 in the NVflash thread? Wish me luck


it's certs bypassed, but will not disable the driver automatically (i'd rather do that myself - especially with multiple cards). Otherwise identical. And I know it works.







if you have one card and are not cross flashing - just disable drivers and drag and drop the new rom on to the nvlash.exe icon. easy.


----------



## BigMack70

Thanks for all the tips JPMboy! I have officially popped my BIOS flashing cherry. Using the Max Air 2 BIOS for now... looks like it's going to enable me to run somewhere around 1475 MHz on the core... still testing for game stability... it's really nice to have no throttling due to power limits though, even with cards that aren't great overclockers


----------



## Artah

I just flashed both of my superclocked Titans, still sweating. Should I guru3d uninstall the drivers and start fresh?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Thanks for all the tips JPMboy! I have officially popped my BIOS flashing cherry. Using the Max Air 2 BIOS for now... looks like it's going to enable me to run somewhere around 1475 MHz on the core... still testing for game stability... it's really nice to have no throttling due to power limits though, even with cards that aren't great overclockers


I wouldn't call 1475 a modest OC.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> I just flashed both of my superclocked Titans, still sweating. Should I guru3d uninstall the drivers and start fresh?


probably not necessary. but if you do, use Display Driver Uninstaller (latest version).


----------



## upload420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Fury X vs Titan X Update:
> 
> *Here are the Shadow of Mordor 1440p comparisons:*
> 
> 
> 
> Link here: http://oi59.tinypic.com/2efq1ef.jpg
> 
> & here @4K:
> 
> 
> 
> Link here: http://oi59.tinypic.com/n6bbiw.jpg
> 
> ->> Looks like we still have the fastest GPU according to this. Of course more today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clock for clock Fury X seems ever so slightly faster, but the issue might be getting it as high as TX or 980Ti.


as a titan x owner i hope my card ends up being faster than a fury x. Yet in the end the only way i see the fury x falling shorter than either the 980ti or titan x is if it doesn't overclock well. I mean my card is rock solid @ 1430mhz with stock voltage. I have cleared 1500mhz with max air 2 but still finding absolute stable. I am no way a fanboy that will deny if amd makes a faster card than nvidia but I can still hope that my card retains its fastest card on the planet for another few months. I am actually excited for the release of the fury x to see how it stands against my card and the 980ti. I will still end up getting my second titan x even if the fury ends up better. I just really prefer Nvidia software and features over amd. I am not saying amd has bad drivers. They are no where as bad as green team fan boys make em sound. I have played on several amd cards and they perform just fine. I just tend to be a loyalist to nvidia. Well I work the next 2 days, so when i get off the verdict should be in. Here is to hoping my titan x retains the crown. If not however its great to see amd bring the game, Hell i might even get my second titan x a little cheaper because of this.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I wouldn't call 1475 a modest OC.


I was hoping for 1500+... I'm a little jelly of the folks who are managing ~1550 on custom BIOS









I've got one card that I'm almost certain will do somewhere around 1520 but one of them is giving me trouble still at 1470... might have to drop down to 1460... still testing. This max air 2 BIOS looks pretty good though; doubt I'll bother with the higher voltage BIOS-es that are made for full cover blocks.

I still kind of can't believe I just did this...


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> I was hoping for 1500+... I'm a little jelly of the folks who are managing ~1550 on custom BIOS


Meh... the difference between 1475 and 1550 SLi Titan X in games is absolutely negligible. Don't lose sleep over this.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Meh... the difference between 1475 and 1550 SLi Titan X in games is absolutely negligible. Don't lose sleep over this.


^^ this (for sure)


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Meh... the difference between 1475 and 1550 SLi Titan X in games is absolutely negligible. Don't lose sleep over this.


Yeah but the difference for firestrike isn't as negligible









It's not a good thing I consider how changes I make will affect firestrike


----------



## cstkl1

4k Benchmark with Harley Quinn Story Gameplay. I think this FPS is acceptable.


----------



## Cozmo85

Tried my S340 without the x61 up front and just fans. zero change in sli titan temps with ref coolers. Ill just keep the x61 going.

Top one stays around 82-84c and button stays between 77 and 79c @ 1303mhz


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> Yeah but the difference for firestrike isn't as negligible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a good thing I consider how changes I make will affect firestrike


Yep, benching is another matter, and the top spots are always taken by the LN guys sooner or later. I used to bench a bit, but now I just play games and mess around casually.


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Yep, benching is another matter, and the top spots are always taken by the LN guys sooner or later. I used to bench a bit, but now I just play games and mess around casually.


Oh that's a given lol, I always aim for top 25 which I think is a solid area for anyone (except scumbags on ln2







). Yeah gaming is mostly everything else I do on that comp.


----------



## upload420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ^^ this (for sure)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Meh... the difference between 1475 and 1550 SLi Titan X in games is absolutely negligible. Don't lose sleep over this.


I to will admit my 1500+ mhz overclock isn't even noticeable over my 1450mhz overclock. More bragging rights than anything. Cost me an extra 200$ worth of cooling but still the overclocker in me had to have it.


----------



## szeged

sorry ive been away from the thread for so long, been putting all my spare time into finishing up the rig and another car lol, but hey im back now and i see jpm has taken good care of everyone who had any questions









testing the rig in some games tonight, first tried lords of the fallen @ 4k absolute maximum settings, 7800-7900 vram used, game is hard capped at 60fps unfortunately and it didnt even make the titans sweat. all three were going around 50% gpu usage and the highest temp i saw was 34c.

soooo....anything i need to add to the OP?


----------



## sakerfalcon

Is anyone else experiencing this issue of fluctuating idle core clocks and corresponding voltage spikes? This is currently a single 1440p monitor / single TX setup, TX flashed with cyclops3.



The core clocks alternate between 135 to 1215.4 every ~5 seconds.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakerfalcon*
> 
> Is anyone else experiencing this issue of fluctuating idle core clocks and corresponding voltage spikes? This is currently a single 1440p monitor / single TX setup, TX flashed with cyclops3.
> 
> 
> 
> The core clocks alternate between 135 to 1215.4 every ~5 seconds.


download nvinspector and in the overclocking button right click and select "multi display power saver"

set target gpu to titan x and launch on every boot

set both 3d usage and video usage trigger to 1%


----------



## upload420

well i thought i would start looking around for fury x benchmarks. I found this


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://forums.hardwarezone.com.sg/hardware-clinic-2/%5Bgpu-review%5D-sapphire-amd-r9-fury-x-rise-5087633-5.html



If you look at the image on that page it showed the card hitting 59.c with stock clocks. I mean that is about the same temp i hit on my titan x with maxed out overclocking and overvolting. If that is a trend with the fury x then i don't see a whole lot of oc headroom.

I also found a heaven benchmark. on this page


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://forums.hardwarezone.com.sg/hardware-clinic-2/%5Bgpu-review%5D-sapphire-amd-r9-fury-x-rise-5087633.html



I will be testing my titan x and posting results soon but i am sure if those results are anything to go by the fury x isn't a titan killer. Nice card for the price tho.

First off i am newer to benching so i don't really know how to post heaven benchmarks so i just print screened and used paint. Anyways here are my results

Titan x stock clocks


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





and stats



Titan x with no voltage overclock


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





and stats



and i thought well that fury x came with a water cooler so i wanted to kind of match that a little. I thought the hydrocopper would of been perfect but couldn't find a hc stock bios so i just ran the superclocked bios here is those results


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





andstats



Now i don't have details on this guys set up(airflow and what not) but if the fury x does hit 59.c at stock clocks on water it may not be the best overclocker. I might be wrong tho, might wake up tomorrow and see the fury x hits 2ghz core lol. I am a little more curious how it matches up against the 980ti. All in all so far it looks like a good card. I will say it probably has way better bang for the buck over the titan x. Also good to see amd bring out some competition.

Anyone else find some info or reviews on the fury x and how it compares to the 980 ti and titan x please post. I am going to be following this for the next week or so.


----------



## deadwidesmile

In Batman:AK I'm pushing 51fps average @ 1489 TX sli 4k. Really pretty game so far. Still trying tick pin down the Gsync features considering I can't seem to set the Damn thing to on in NVCP - Manage 3D. Playing around with drivers a bit.


----------



## upload420

I am kind of thinking of adding a pump and radiator to this loop. Like i said before mine is getting old. What are some good options for high end performance? Also I was thinking adding a 360mm radiator would be good enough for a second titan down the road.

I was looking at this but it seems like it would provide the performance i desire. First of no push pull option on the radiator.
http://www.performance-pcs.com/swiftech-mcr140-x-drive-combination-radiator-pump-reservoir.html.

So what are some of you extreme level water cooling guys using in the way of pumps, radiators, and even reservoirs.

I can dump about 200-250$ on a pump and rad.


----------



## deadwidesmile

I'm using a Ek DCP 4.0 pump for just my SLI TX's, Ek Fc TX blocks and x2 480mm slim radiators (surface area with low speed fans vs less radiator but thicker/higher quality) and didn't see 55c on a 82 f ambient day.

You can get away from so much radiator space if you get a thicker core and higher speed fans. That's assuming space is more of an issue. In all for just the Tx's you would be looking at $130 block, ~$150 radiator depending on what you went with and $150 or so for a quality pump. Say $500 for a good solid "I can add later" your loop.


----------



## upload420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> I'm using a Ek DCP 4.0 pump for just my SLI TX's, Ek Fc TX blocks and x2 480mm slim radiators (surface area with low speed fans vs less radiator but thicker/higher quality) and didn't see 55c on a 82 f ambient day.
> 
> You can get away from so much radiator space if you get a thicker core and higher speed fans. That's assuming space is more of an issue. In all for just the Tx's you would be looking at $130 block, ~$150 radiator depending on what you went with and $150 or so for a quality pump. Say $500 for a good solid "I can add later" your loop.


well i have the ek fc waterblock already. Just threw it in with my loop in my sig. I just think that thing is getting old, doesn't hum like it used to lol. Also space is of no issue. I have the caselabs magnum st10. i think thats the model anyways. It was the biggest one they had at the time.
I mean i am not seeing really high temps anyways. Ambient is about 22-24.c been running heaven on max air 2 all night max temp was 46.c so far. I have a heat sensor wire pushed into the gap between the block and gpu from the front side in towards the vrm. That has read a max temp of 43.c

I know i am not cooking my card or anything but I would like to be good and ready for when i go sli. You also said something about thickness of rads vs fan speed. Well with space not being an issue and having multiple fan controllers on hand what rad type do you think would boost the best cooling performance. I am checking out the pump you suggested right now.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/performance-pcs-b-ber-655-b-fully-modded-d5-12-vdc-water-pump-blue.html#Features That thing looks like a beast would totally get that if you guys think its worth the money. I love the look and all the specs are higher compared to the others. Not sure about it being a performance pc brand tho. What do you guys think?

This is probably something more up my alley.
http://www.performance-pcs.com/alphacool-vpp655-g1-4-inner-thread-including-plexi-top.html#Specifications

would there be a way of putting the uber in my system. Seem like that thing would be enough to power 5 blocks and 10 rads lol. If not i will lean towards the alphacool 655. Unless some one else has a better idea.


----------



## max883

Are my mosfet vrms cooled corect with the blocks here?


----------



## TremF

I am really close to getting a pre-owned MSI TX and doing an SLI setup but was wondering if it would be worthwhile?

I game at 1440P and like to max everything out. IF possible I'd like to run the games at 4K downscaled to 1440P (Shadow of Morder looks great like this) so would I benefit from a second TX?

ALSO if I have 2 x TX will an overclock really be necessary or would I be able to just run stock or maybe slightly overclocked (just because we can) and the two cards boost performance enough to notice?

I have an i7 4930K @ 4.4GHz, 32GB of 2133MHz Kingston Hyper-X Fury raM and an Asus TX at the moment.

Sorry for what may be seemed as daft questions but I have never run SLI before but I can get an MSI TX for £710 (inc postage) and I am really tempted









Thanks


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TremF*
> 
> I am really close to getting a pre-owned MSI TX and doing an SLI setup but was wondering if it would be worthwhile?
> 
> I game at 1440P and like to max everything out. IF possible I'd like to run the games at 4K downscaled to 1440P (Shadow of Morder looks great like this) so would I benefit from a second TX?
> 
> ALSO if I have 2 x TX will an overclock really be necessary or would I be able to just run stock or maybe slightly overclocked (just because we can) and the two cards boost performance enough to notice?
> 
> I have an i74930K : 4,4GHz, 32GB of 2133MHz Kingston Hyper-X Fury raM and an Asus TX at the moment.
> 
> Sorry for what may be seemed as daft questions but I have never run SLI before but I can get an MSI TX for £710 (inc postage) and I am really tempted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Yes. Worth it.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> In Batman:AK I'm pushing 51fps average @ 1489 TX sli 4k. Really pretty game so far. Still trying tick pin down the Gsync features considering I can't seem to set the Damn thing to on in NVCP - Manage 3D. Playing around with drivers a bit.


Are you seeing the game use both your GPUs? It will only use one of mine and that's about what I'm getting on a single card at 1490.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TremF*
> 
> ALSO if I have 2 x TX will an overclock really be necessary or would I be able to just run stock or maybe slightly overclocked (just because we can) and the two cards boost performance enough to notice?


At 4k there are quite a few titles that need an overclock on Titan X SLI to keep ~60fps+ framerates


----------



## TremF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Yes. Worth it.


Thanks for the unput








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Are you seeing the game use both your GPUs? It will only use one of mine and that's about what I'm getting on a single card at 1490.
> At 4k there are quite a few titles that need an overclock on Titan X SLI to keep ~60fps+ framerates


Cheers. The card I am looking at has been overclocked to 1450Mhz stable (in SLI setup) and mine was at 1455Mhz but I have gone back to 1418Mhz with 8GHz memory so both cards should be ok at 1418Mhz & 8GHz memory hopefully.

I have a Corsair AX1200i PSU so hopefully should have enough power?


----------



## BigMack70

OK so I've hit my first post-BIOS flash snag... I just did a complete uninstall of my Nvidia drivers (following this guide as usual) to cleanly re-install 353.30, and now that the GPU drivers are removed, my system no longer recognizes the Titan X GPUs as graphics cards and I seem to be unable to install the Nvidia graphics driver. The Nvidia installer says "no compatible graphics hardware detected" and in Device Manager, this is what I see:




Any advice?

Am I going to have to flash the BIOS back to a stock BIOS just to reinstall the graphics driver? Because if that's the case, then this whole custom BIOS thing is more of a pain than benefit IMO...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakerfalcon*
> 
> Is anyone else experiencing this issue of fluctuating idle core clocks and corresponding voltage spikes? This is currently a single 1440p monitor / single TX setup, TX flashed with cyclops3.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The core clocks alternate between 135 to 1215.4 every ~5 seconds.


what refresh rate? if 144, lower to 120. Otherwise, chrome and some IE plugins can trip the cards out of P8.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *upload420*
> 
> I am kind of thinking of adding a pump and radiator to this loop. Like i said before mine is getting old. What are some good options for high end performance? Also I was thinking adding a 360mm radiator would be good enough for a second titan down the road.
> 
> I was looking at this but it seems like it would provide the performance i desire. First of no push pull option on the radiator.
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/swiftech-mcr140-x-drive-combination-radiator-pump-reservoir.html.
> 
> So what are some of you extreme level water cooling guys using in the way of pumps, radiators, and even reservoirs.
> 
> I can dump about 200-250$ on a pump and rad.


the XSPC RX360V3 is probably one of the best 360 rads out today. Although pretty ugly, my bench rig runs that 360 + a 4x420 Aquacomputer Gigant 1680, 2 Laing DDC 3.2 pumps and a small Phoyba Res... and an aquarium chiller (occasionally) - total liquid volume is ~ 5-6 liters - just distilled water and Redline water wetter (~3%).


----------



## beginner1

Couple of the bios options in this thread ended up with my card being seen just as standard vga adapter, wasn't being recognized by nvidia drivers.. Havn't had too much time to fiddle so those cases I flashed back to one of the known working for me.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beginner1*
> 
> Couple of the bios options in this thread ended up with my card being seen just as standard vga adapter, wasn't being recognized by nvidia drivers.. Havn't had too much time to fiddle so those cases I flashed back to one of the known working for me.


OK will try that then. I figured this was a bug with the Max Air 2 BIOS. My cards don't show up as VGA adapters at all now that the driver is uninstalled.

I assume I can run nvflash without doing the requisite SLI and Device Manager disabling because the Nvidia driver is already not present and therefore disabled?


----------



## beginner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> OK will try that then. I figured this was a bug with the Max Air 2 BIOS. My cards don't show up as VGA adapters at all now that the driver is uninstalled.
> 
> I assume I can run nvflash without doing the requisite SLI and Device Manager disabling because the Nvidia driver is already not present and therefore disabled?


All I can say for sure is nvflash was auto disabling for me anyway, but in those situations I didn't get the usual screen blanking when it disabled, so I guess it didn't need to do it


----------



## BigMack70

So what BIOSes will get automatically detected by Windows as a Titan X / Nvidia GPU?


----------



## unreality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> So what BIOSes will get automatically detected by Windows as a Titan X / Nvidia GPU?


Every Bios i tested so far, and i tried like all from this thread









Imo get SC425 or HC425 for starting out.


----------



## beginner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> Every Bios i tested so far, and i tried like all from this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imo get SC425 or HC425 for starting out.


I've tried a bunch that havn't worked out, HC425 being one of them, not sure why and havn't looked into it yet


----------



## BigMack70

I just did a system restore to before uninstalling the graphics drivers and let geforce experience install the new driver by itself. I'm not all that interested in going for a wild goose chase through all the BIOSes on the front page to find one that doesn't have this issue.

At the moment, it just makes me worried for what will happen when I upgrade from Windows 7 to Windows 10 in another 5-6 weeks or so... hopefully the problem here was something in the manual uninstall process and Windows 10 will be able to detect the cards...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> OK so I've hit my first post-BIOS flash snag... I just did a complete uninstall of my Nvidia drivers (following this guide as usual) to cleanly re-install 353.30, and now that the GPU drivers are removed, my system no longer recognizes the Titan X GPUs as graphics cards and I seem to be unable to install the Nvidia graphics driver. The Nvidia installer says "no compatible graphics hardware detected" and in Device Manager, this is what I see:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Any advice?*
> 
> Am I going to have to flash the BIOS back to a stock BIOS just to reinstall the graphics driver? Because if that's the case, then this whole custom BIOS thing is more of a pain than benefit IMO...


yes, do not use any manual regedit changes,. Down load Display Driver Uninstaller and use it. The issue is not the bios or driver, it the registry. Something went wrong during flash ior instgall. did you use the nvflash I posted and the command sequence also? (with DDU?). If not, then not sure what you did there.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> So what BIOSes will get automatically detected by Windows as a Titan X / Nvidia GPU?


every one unless the flash corrupted the microcode. and if it really did you would have zero video signal. That looks like a registry issue to me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beginner1*
> 
> I've tried a bunch that havn't worked out, HC425 being one of them, not sure why and havn't looked into it yet


What do you mean by "haven't worked out"? I and others here have flashed most of the posted bioses - and a few that are not posted while in testing. Don't be insulted, but most issues I've seen in this regard have been pilot error.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> I just did a system restore to before uninstalling the graphics drivers and let geforce experience install the new driver by itself. I'm not all that interested in going for a wild goose chase through all the BIOSes on the front page to find one that doesn't have this issue.
> 
> At the moment, it just makes me worried for what will happen when I upgrade from Windows 7 to Windows 10 in another 5-6 weeks or so... hopefully the problem here was something in the manual uninstall process and Windows 10 will be able to detect the cards...


NOthing will happen going to w10 based on the gpus, their bios and the NV drivers that has not yet been piloted... assuming NV doesn't bork a new driver release
So - I flip back and forth between W7, w8.1 and w10TP on this rig (each OS is on it's own ssd). Win10TP is working fine.. well as fine as a TP can be expected to. Frankly, you have a year to free upgrade, I'd wait a few months for a few more driver issues, especially 3rd party peripherals, to sort out. Unless you want to do the sorting - which is cool.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes, do not use any manual regedit changes,. Down load Display Driver Uninstaller and use it. *The issue is not the bios or driver, it the registry*. Something went wrong during flash ior instgall. did you use the nvflash I posted and the command sequence also? (with DDU?). If not, then not sure what you did there.


Thanks for confirming. I followed all your steps and had no issues that I can tell with the flash - thanks for that! I only had the issue when I got the brilliant idea to do that manual uninstall this morning, and as you say, something I deleted in the registry caused the problem since a system restore fixed everything.

I assume everything did in fact go OK with the flash because this is what I see post-flash (GPU-Z recognizes the BIOS as the HC BIOS):


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Thanks for confirming. I followed all your steps and had no issues that I can tell with the flash - thanks for that! I only had the issue when I got the brilliant idea to do that manual uninstall this morning, and as you say, something I deleted in the registry caused the problem since *a system restore fixed everything*.
> 
> I assume everything did in fact go OK with the flash because this is what I see post-flash (GPU-Z recognizes the BIOS as the HC BIOS):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


restore points are real handy.


----------



## beginner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> What do you mean by "haven't worked out"? I and others here have flashed most of the posted bioses - and a few that are not posted while in testing. Don't be insulted, but most issues I've seen in this regard have been pilot error.


Yeah like I said havn't really had the time to look properly, or at all really, so by havn't worked out I just mean flash 'x' bios, reboot couple times and card isn't recognized, so just flashed back (my goto is cyclops3). Busy time of year here in aus, next month will have more time to mess around and get everything dialed in nicely, maybe they'll have batman dialed in a little better too by then


----------



## TremF

Please could someone confirm my previous query?

I have a Corsair AX1200i PSU so hopefully should have enough power for TX SLI setup with my i7 4920K @ 4.4GHz (cooled by Corsair H100i) and 32GB 2133MHz DDR3 ram? I also hadvea PCI-e SSD, a Samsung Evo 840 500GB SSD, 2 x 1TB Seagate SSHD and a blue ray rw drive.

I did a similar build on a website that advises PSU's and they recommended 1500w? I don't really want to be upgrading the PSU too so this will decide if I am getting the second TX or not.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TremF*
> 
> Please could someone confirm my previous query?
> 
> I have a Corsair AX1200i PSU so hopefully should have enough power for TX SLI setup with my i7 4920K @ 4.4GHz (cooled by Corsair H100i) and 32GB 2133MHz DDR3 ram? I also hadvea PCI-e SSD, a Samsung Evo 840 500GB SSD, 2 x 1TB Seagate SSHD and a blue ray rw drive.
> 
> I did a similar build on a website that advises PSU's and they recommended 1500w? I don't really want to be upgrading the PSU too so this will decide if I am getting the second TX or not.


You'll be fine... my AX1200 is doing great with plenty of headroom for my sig rig. My system is pushed as far as it will go as far as overclocking and I am not pushing the 1200W limit of this PSU. Highest power draw I've seen from the wall at any point was about 1050W and it's usually ~950W.


----------



## unreality

Seems like the Fury X aint a Titan Killer after all. It sure offers some good big bang for the buck, but im happy ive chosen the TX, because 4GB Vram would give me a lot of headaches for the future.

http://www.computerbase.de/2015-06/amd-radeon-r9-fury-x-test/6/

Also note, that the Titan X in the Benchmark aint overclocked. It seems the Fury X wont overclock any good at all (after 65MHz it starts artifacting - and you cant overclock the new HBM RAM yet at all). So guess we will hold the throne for the fastest card for a while


----------



## TremF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> You'll be fine... my AX1200 is doing great with plenty of headroom for my sig rig. My system is pushed as far as it will go as far as overclocking and I am not pushing the 1200W limit of this PSU. Highest power draw I've seen from the wall at any point was about 1050W and it's usually ~950W.


Thanks for the confirmation! I think I may be pressing that Buy it now! button









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> Seems like the Fury X aint a Titan Killer after all. It sure offers some good big bang for the buck, but im happy ive chosen the TX, because 4GB Vram would give me a lot of headaches for the future.
> 
> http://www.computerbase.de/2015-06/amd-radeon-r9-fury-x-test/6/
> 
> Also note, that the Titan X in the Benchmark aint overclocked. It seems the Fury X wont overclock any good at all (after 65MHz it starts artifacting - and you cant overclock the new HBM RAM yet at all). So guess we will hold the throne for the fastest card for a while


No. AMD have stated themselves it was to compete with the 980 Ti and it is quite close. We still have the fastest single GPU card on the planet









http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/graphics/84170-amd-radeon-r9-fury-x-4gb/


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> Seems like the Fury X aint a Titan Killer after all. It sure offers some good big bang for the buck, but im happy ive chosen the TX, because 4GB Vram would give me a lot of headaches for the future.
> 
> http://www.computerbase.de/2015-06/amd-radeon-r9-fury-x-test/6/
> 
> Also note, that the Titan X in the Benchmark aint overclocked. It seems the Fury X wont overclock any good at all (after 65MHz it starts artifacting - and you cant overclock the new HBM RAM yet at all). So guess we will hold the throne for the fastest card for a while


I've never been more thankful I went ahead with my TX purchase a few months ago rather than wait for Fury... I would have been so mad if I had waited for the Fury X. I'm glad AMD is sort of competitive now, but IMO it's a dud that wasn't worth the wait and the Titan X just looks all the more epic.


----------



## Leyaena

For those who'd rather have an English / better-known website, PCPer has their review up as well:
http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/AMD-Radeon-R9-Fury-X-4GB-Review-Fiji-Finally-Tested

The results are basically the same as ComputerBase, PCPer concludes that:
Quote:


> The battle against NVIDIA is a different story. During the E3 live streams AMD never once mentioned performance comparisons against the likes of the GTX 980 Ti or GTX Titan X, which I put off as AMD taking the higher road and not mentioning the competition during a public event. After the Fury X reviewers guide leaked out over the weekend, showing comparisons to the GTX 980 Ti with Fiji edging it out in nearly all of the demonstrated games, I had some hope that AMD could pull it off.
> 
> Well, it didn't work out that way. The Fury X is definitely an incredibly fast flagship offering from AMD, but in my testing across 7 different games and 2 resolutions for each game, the GTX 980 Ti is the faster card in nearly all instances. Only in Crysis 3 and Metro: Last Light did AMD's hardware take the lead. The rest of the games, including Grand Theft Auto V, BF4, Bioshock Infinite and GRID 2, leaned towards the NVIDIA card. In the case of GTA V, one of the latest and most popular PC games with a heavy modding community, the GTX 980 Ti was 15-33% faster depending on the resolution in question. That is a hard performance gap to write off.


----------



## trawetSluaP

Anyone had experience with the Hybrid Cooler Kit for the Titan X?

I've fitted mine today and the temps are outstanding but the pump and fan are running at 100% all the time. Is this meant to be how the cooler works because at idle I'd say it's far from quiet...


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trawetSluaP*
> 
> Anyone had experience with the Hybrid Cooler Kit for the Titan X?
> 
> I've fitted mine today and the temps are outstanding but the pump and fan are running at 100% all the time. Is this meant to be how the cooler works because at idle I'd say it's far from quiet...


I've had a really good experience with the hybrid AIOs on my cards... pump is DC and runs 100% unless you do something to mod it. I immediately tossed the stock fan in my junk parts bin, slapped a pair of SP120s on the radiator(s), and hooked them up to my fan controller, so that's how I handled the idle noise issue.


----------



## Jpmboy

ugh. was hoping for a nice surprise from AMD. Looks like I'll be keeping the 295x2.


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ugh. was hoping for a nice surprise from AMD. Looks like I'll be keeping the 295x2.


Fury X is a weak POS.

295X2 is a great card.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Nice to see Titan X still ruling the roost. I am dying for someone to make a "Hitler reacts to Fury X" video though


----------



## TremF

That's the second TX sorted!









Cheers those that helped with questions I had


----------



## Leyaena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> Nice to see Titan X still ruling the roost. I am dying for someone to make a "Hitler reacts to Fury X" video though


NEIN NEIN NEIN!
Yeah, that'd be pretty funny









It's a shame, though, I was kinda rooting for AMD, since really needed a breakthrough, but unfortunately... their card came up a bit short.

I'm sorry...
I'll show myself out.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TremF*
> 
> Thanks for the unput
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers. The card I am looking at has been overclocked to 1450Mhz stable (in SLI setup) and mine was at 1455Mhz but I have gone back to 1418Mhz with 8GHz memory so both cards should be ok at 1418Mhz & 8GHz memory hopefully.
> 
> I have a Corsair AX1200i PSU so hopefully should have enough power?


More than enough
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> I just did a system restore to before uninstalling the graphics drivers and let geforce experience install the new driver by itself. I'm not all that interested in going for a wild goose chase through all the BIOSes on the front page to find one that doesn't have this issue.
> 
> At the moment, it just makes me worried for what will happen when I upgrade from Windows 7 to Windows 10 in another 5-6 weeks or so... hopefully the problem here was something in the manual uninstall process and Windows 10 will be able to detect the cards...


One thing i learned painfully past few months.
Nvr ever let ge do driver updates
Always install new driver by itself n ge by itself.

Ge does a lot of things by itself. Nvidia is actually having unauthorized control on it. I have see gamestream bugs fix , double game scan fix etc. n yes i untick all auto stuff on it.


----------



## toncij

Nvidia drivers are utter crap lately. 5 last editions crash all over me. Crap.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Nvidia drivers are utter crap lately. 5 last editions crash all over me. Crap.


For me 90% it was ge that caused it. They messed up compiling twice.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TremF*
> 
> Please could someone confirm my previous query?
> 
> I have a Corsair AX1200i PSU so hopefully should have enough power for TX SLI setup with my i7 4920K @ 4.4GHz (cooled by Corsair H100i) and 32GB 2133MHz DDR3 ram? I also hadvea PCI-e SSD, a Samsung Evo 840 500GB SSD, 2 x 1TB Seagate SSHD and a blue ray rw drive.
> 
> I did a similar build on a website that advises PSU's and they recommended 1500w? I don't really want to be upgrading the PSU too so this will decide if I am getting the second TX or not.


I have an ax1200i and it runs great with my 2 TX's at 1.23v and have gone up to 1.28v plus my CPU @1.28v. Got 6 led fans, 2 hard drives and an h100i cooler. No problems here.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> Nice to see Titan X still ruling the roost. I am dying for someone to make a "Hitler reacts to Fury X" video though


Nice indeed. I was a little worried with the 980 Ti but clock 4 clock we all know who's king. When Fury X was announced AMD didn't proclaim that they had the worlds fastest single GPU on the planet so I knew then that I had nothing to worry about.


----------



## BigMack70

Did anyone else get a fairly large performance _decrease_ in The Witcher 3 with the latest driver (353.30)? I seem to have lost around 20% performance at 4k maxed settings (from ~55fps average down to ~45fps average)...


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Did anyone else get a fairly large performance _decrease_ in The Witcher 3 with the latest driver (353.30)? I seem to have lost around 20% performance at 4k maxed settings (from ~55fps average down to ~45fps average)...


My friend with 980sli said the samething n now complains about stutters n popins.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Titan x here I come


----------



## Leyaena

I think NVidia will probably shift a few more 980TI's / TX's now that the Fury X's performance is out in the open...


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> I think NVidia will probably shift a few more 980TI's / TX's now that the Fury X's performance is out in the open...


I'm really worried about AMD. Fury X should be priced at $599.99 as soon as possible. I wish Nvidia had some major competition....


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I'm really worried about AMD. Fury X should be priced at $599.99 as soon as possible. I wish Nvidia had some major competition....


We all know what you're thinking... Stop worrying


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> We all know what you're thinking... Stop worrying


LoL, ok what did you think I was thinking? I don't want Nvidia to start charging even more for their cards is all.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TremF*
> 
> No. AMD have stated themselves it was to compete with the 980 Ti and it is quite close. We still have the fastest single GPU card on the planet


Too bad for AMD that almost every Ti can hit ~1500 MHz on air.









This card should have been 8GB GDDR5, not HBM, and air cooled with a re-designed HSF by default. This is all IMHO of course.


----------



## cstkl1

You know. My friend zotac dealer has sold 45units ti in a week. Japan ordered 70 only so far. Ti selling like hotcake. Seeing so many ppl with it upgrading from 780ti.

Incomimg two 980ti amp extreme next week.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> For me 90% it was ge that caused it. They messed up compiling twice.


lol - I deleted GE after about a week.. only installed it to get a free game anyway.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> I think NVidia will probably shift a few more 980TI's / TX's now that the Fury X's performance is out in the open...


Disappointed in Fury. Was hoping for a 7970-like landmark card again. Bad thing is, no pressure on NV and partners to release a 980 TI classified or Kingpin (with more than 6GB please!!)


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Bad thing is, no pressure on NV and partners to release a 980 TI classified or Kingpin (with more than 6GB please!!)


Oh you know they will eventually, but they're probably re-thinking the pricing (higher) about now.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Oh you know they will eventually, but they're probably re-thinking the pricing (higher) about now.


That's what I'm worried about


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> restore points are real handy.


Yep. I personally have Sys Restore disabled as part of my many performance tweaks (800MB mem use in Win8.1 x64 on boot-up, ~30 processes running). If I'm hand tweaking the registry I always back it up first in RegEdit (File > Export).









Good job helping him figure it out. +rep!


----------



## bfedorov11

Looks like we'll be paying $1200+ for the next TX.

http://www.pcgamer.com/amd-radeon-r9-fury-x-tested-not-quite-a-980-ti-killer/


----------



## jommy999

Fury X compute is 8.6 TFLOPS

980 Ti is 5.6 TFLOPS

it show that more compute power doesn't mean it will perform better in real world performance .


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> Nice to see Titan X still ruling the roost. I am dying for someone to make a "Hitler reacts to Fury X" video though


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jommy999*
> 
> Fury X compute is 8.6 TFLOPS
> 
> 980 Ti is 5.6 TFLOPS
> 
> it show that more compute power doesn't mean it will perform better in real world performance .


Because Compute Performance is different from Gaming Performance. Those are two different aspects of a GPU architecture.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Because Compute Performance is different from Gaming Performance. Those are two different aspects of a GPU architecture.


off topic a bit but the much higher TFLOPS on the Fury X would make it the superior card for folding would it not?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TremF*
> 
> Please could someone confirm my previous query?
> 
> I have a Corsair AX1200i PSU so hopefully should have enough power for TX SLI setup with my i7 4920K @ 4.4GHz (cooled by Corsair H100i) and 32GB 2133MHz DDR3 ram? I also hadvea PCI-e SSD, a Samsung Evo 840 500GB SSD, 2 x 1TB Seagate SSHD and a blue ray rw drive.
> 
> I did a similar build on a website that advises PSU's and they recommended 1500w? I don't really want to be upgrading the PSU too so this will decide if I am getting the second TX or not.


You'll be fine, but turn off multi-rail OCP to avoid shut downs. I'll be honest, I'm not a fan of the Corsair i-series PSU's. EVGA FTW.


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> Tried my S340 without the x61 up front and just fans. zero change in sli titan temps with ref coolers. Ill just keep the x61 going.
> 
> Top one stays around 82-84c and button stays between 77 and 79c @ 1303mhz


As stated before - the temps wont change unless you are using the custom fan profile. What will change (on default fan profile) is fan speed. They won't have to spin as fast to get cold air. SImple


----------



## Cozmo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> As stated before - the temps wont change unless you are using the custom fan profile. What will change (on default fan profile) is fan speed. They won't have to spin as fast to get cold air. SImple


\\

I am using a custom fan profile. I just dont think the radiator is heating the air enough to make much of a difference. my water temp basically never changes.


----------



## ForTheHorde

Can't wait to join the club, should be ordering in the next month









Also this made me giggle


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> off topic a bit but the much higher TFLOPS on the Fury X would make it the superior card for folding would it not?


I am not into folding. But what from what I remember reading a while back, certain folding workloads prefer AMD, while others like Nvidia.

Also a look at current situation in one of the folding programs
http://anandtech.com/bench/product/1513?vs=1447


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Are you seeing the game use both your GPUs? It will only use one of mine and that's about what I'm getting on a single card at 1490.
> At 4k there are quite a few titles that need an overclock on Titan X SLI to keep ~60fps+ framerates


One card is getting 52fps @ 4k? I want monitoring that closely. Maybe I am only using one. Odd.


----------



## mistax

well, =D guess Titan X still the the fastest single (non dual gpu) card.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*


!

That was hilarious!


----------



## TremF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> You'll be fine, but turn off multi-rail OCP to avoid shut downs. I'll be honest, I'm not a fan of the Corsair i-series PSU's. EVGA FTW.


Sorry to ask another silly Q but I know that OCP is Over Current Protection but I'm not 100% sure where to turn it off? I have Corsair Link installed and the Power tab looks to be the only one that shows anything to do with OCP and it doesn't look like it's enabled on any of the PCIe slots? Is that right or is there somewhere else I need to be looking/turning it off?

BTW I have the second TX and it should be delivered tomorrow


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TremF*
> 
> Sorry to ask another silly Q but I know that OCP is Over Current Protection but I'm not 100% sure where to turn it off? I have Corsair Link installed and the Power tab looks to be the only one that shows anything to do with OCP and it doesn't look like it's enabled on any of the PCIe slots? Is that right or is there somewhere else I need to be looking/turning it off?


Make sure the Enable OCP check boxes in the Link power tab are NOT checked.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> off topic a bit but the much higher TFLOPS on the Fury X would make it the superior card for folding would it not?


been that way (especially mining) since the OG Titan which had great compute power. Later kepler and maxwell have been crippled in double precision.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Yep. I personally have *Sys Restore disabled* as part of my many performance tweaks (800MB mem use in Win8.1 x64 on boot-up, ~30 processes running). If I'm hand tweaking the registry I always back it up first in RegEdit (File > Export).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good job helping him figure it out. +rep!


As long as it's "eyes wide open".


----------



## Baasha

Anyone get SLI to work in Arkham Knight?

The game keeps crashing on launch for me!









Had to disable SLI to get it to work!

lel


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Anyone get SLI to work in Arkham Knight?
> 
> The game keeps crashing on launch for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to disable SLI to get it to work!


I don't have to disable SLI for it to work, but it only uses one card rather SLI is enabled or not. If I leave SLI enabled it will downclock my memory to 6600 MHz. So I get slightly better performance with SLI disabled.

All that said, it actually performs OK maxed out at 4k on a single card at 1490/8000


----------



## deadwidesmile

Yeah, I'm really surprised at how well Batman:AK performs @ 4k with essentially a single TX! Holy smokes, I can't wait for them to implement SLI support. A G-Sync + 4K is just gorgeous. I'm still getting used to G-Sync a bit as things "feel" a bit more delayed than they did @ 4k DSR on a 1080p panel. Really blown away tho with how well it runs. I figured I was doing so well because I had SLI lol.


----------



## sakerfalcon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> download nvinspector and in the overclocking button right click and select "multi display power saver"
> 
> set target gpu to titan x and launch on every boot
> 
> set both 3d usage and video usage trigger to 1%


I found the culprit - Chrome's hardware acceleration was making it spike frequently. Turning off acceleration makes it idle at 135 properly. Back to 26C idles


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakerfalcon*
> 
> I found the culprit - Chrome's hardware acceleration was making it spike frequently. Turning off acceleration makes it idle at 135 properly. Back to 26C idles


Apparently nobody on Nvidia's driver team uses Google Chrome, because hardware acceleration is FUBAR with their last few driver releases


----------



## deadwidesmile

IE10? - lol.


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trawetSluaP*
> 
> Anyone had experience with the Hybrid Cooler Kit for the Titan X?
> 
> I've fitted mine today and the temps are outstanding but the pump and fan are running at 100% all the time. Is this meant to be how the cooler works because at idle I'd say it's far from quiet...


There are in fact 3 noise sources when it comes to the hybrid AIO:

1) The pump. Noticable @100% which it will run on all the time unless you connect it to your MOBO using special cables (available @moddiy.com). After you set it to 40-50% you can't hear it and - in fact, I haven't really seen an impact on cooling as well

2) The radiator fan. You should get your own fan or connect this fan to the MOBO and control it because the custom setup does a lousy job. So this is easy to solve.

3) The blower fan. The blower fan you ask? Isn't it the same as with default card? No - because the air hits the tubing and bounces to the lousy plastic shroud creating a weird noise. I spent a month trying to minimize the pump noise, but coudn't do it. After which - when I unplugged the pump alltogether and noise was still there - I realized it wasn't it. I proceeded to mod my BIOS and disable the blower fan on idle and the SILENCE was just... ulalala







.

With this setup - pump @50%, fan controlled through my R5 and swapped for dual Gentle Typhoons AP-14s, and the blower fan disabled on idle (you NEED to turn it on during load!), its dead silent









Hope this helps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> Seems like the Fury X aint a Titan Killer after all. It sure offers some good big bang for the buck, but im happy ive chosen the TX, because 4GB Vram would give me a lot of headaches for the future.
> 
> http://www.computerbase.de/2015-06/amd-radeon-r9-fury-x-test/6/
> 
> Also note, that the Titan X in the Benchmark aint overclocked. It seems the Fury X wont overclock any good at all (after 65MHz it starts artifacting - and you cant overclock the new HBM RAM yet at all). So guess we will hold the throne for the fastest card for a while


Yeah many reviews say the same thing (some bogus ones out there though - so pick your sources). On stock clocks, TX & 980Ti outperforms Fury X. Here is a very good summary from techpowerup -> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/R9_Fury_X/31.html. The difference is getting smaller the higher you go and is not that big @4K. 4GB is not such a big issue since the bus is so big so you effectively don't need to store as much since you have a lot of things moving thorugh the bus. It might be bottleneck in the future, but not now. The problem with Fury X is A) the overclocking which is not good (max 100MHz on core, no memory OC) also coupled with fact that OC software is not ready for fury yet, and B) likely some driver issues. OC'd TX/980Ti will give you 15-20% performance, while OC'd fury gives 5-8% extra performance. Yet - this might change.

But I'm glad. Titan X is still the king, but we get great competition from AMD which, I would argue is the ONLY reason 980Ti was priced as low as it was. We NEED AMD to keep Nvidia prices in check - and fury X did that (albeit not for us TX owners yet - well not that much, we did get some better deals on Titans).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Too bad for AMD that almost every Ti can hit ~1500 MHz on air.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This card should have been 8GB GDDR5, not HBM, and air cooled with a re-designed HSF by default. This is all IMHO of course.


I actually think that this was the right move. The 4GB given the wider bus seems to work out fine now. The card is competitive at higher resolutions and it has the watercooling going for it. People are going to buy it just because of this - the wow factor. If they produced similiar performing card without these extras, they would be in more trouble I think. Plus we will get the Fury Pro aircooled so that is to come.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> \\
> 
> I am using a custom fan profile. I just dont think the radiator is heating the air enough to make much of a difference. my water temp basically never changes.


It will make some difference, but it might not be much - depends on your CPU (type, clock etc.) and application you are running. Games will not use much yet - but that will likely change with DX12. Glad the setup is working for you like is though


----------



## BrushyBill

OK, today is the day. Ordering my second Titan X and probably going to go with 2 new AQ blocks and active backplates. I was going to go with a second Bitspower full block with backplate and pick up two Koolance cold plates(for the active backplate cooling).... BUT, the Bitspower blocks are backordered/out of stock... So it looks like I'll be going with the copper/acrylic AQ setup instead. Which means I'll have a Bitspower Full cover Nickel block and backplate to get rid of.

Anyone else running the AQ blocks with Active backplates? I'm wondering how the cooling is on those things, backplate area as well?


----------



## dadTX

hi guys! thanks for these modded BIOS'es you posted here. I've tried almost all of them (on air) and still not sure which one should I use 24/7. Do all the fixed-voltage BIOS(1.23V, 1.26V, 1.274V, etc) always keep the same voltage under load? Do I have some control over it - some of them(or all?) should drop the voltage to default(stock) in case of I press 'Default' in PX? Tried this - and seems to have no effect - PX still reports 1.274 for example on cyclops3.ROM. I do not reinstall PX or nvidia driver after each flash - should I do this every time to get software such as PX/AB working correctly? It would be nice to have some more usage instructions for each BIOS on the first page under the spoiler - it's quite hard to find 'em in this thread with over 10K messages


----------



## Leyaena

Personally I'm running the cyclops3 BIOS for 24/7 use.
It's not let me down yet


----------



## sakerfalcon

Also using cyclops3 24/7, for all intents and purposes a wholly average card running 1518 core @ 40c load. For cyclops3, any load above 1200(?) goes to 1.274v


----------



## Goloith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jommy999*
> 
> Good to hear that the game is using lot of ram that we Titan X owner has. ^_^
> 
> I got the game from Nvidia promo but no time to try it yet


My brother modified the script.pak files to release pirate swarm for Star Citizen. Along with that he added some pre-caching of textures. I then turned up the VRAM allocation via SC user.cfg as well.

Right now at 5040x1050 (63.8% the size of 4k) I'm pushing over 10.8GBs of VRAM. If I had a 4K screen it would actually be be possible to run out of of dedicated VRAM at these settings.


----------



## dadTX

*Leyaena* Your TX is under water I suppose? So constant [email protected] is OK for you. On air I want to be able to adjust it, use max voltage only for benchmarking and estimating my card's max OC(to decide if I should switch to hybrid/water cooling). And I don't want to flash another BIOS just to be able to return stock voltage


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dadTX*
> 
> *Leyaena* Your TX is under water I suppose? So constant [email protected] is OK for you. On air I want to be able to adjust it, use max voltage only for benchmarking and estimating my card's max OC(to decide if I should switch to hybrid/water cooling). And I don't want to flash another BIOS just to be able to return stock voltage


I'm on water. However, like you I prefer to be able to adjust my voltages myself if need be. My suggestion is to use something like the Maxair2 bios for Benchmarking since you are still on air. If your temps aren't bad you may be able to use a higher voltage bios. But that is up to you and your temps. Once you get all the benchmarking Max OCing worked out. You can always flash back to something like the SC425 bios. Which is basically what I did. I modified a stock bios so it has a 450w tdp and I use that for my everyday use/gaming setup. Modded voltage bios, basically lock you in during load. Stock bios does not, but it has a lower max voltage. So basically on my bios I can raise it to 1.238 or so max to OC for gaming (if needed) an any other time I can just leave it with stock voltage settings or even half way turned up. Whatever I feel like. So for what you are wanting, I would recommend this, using different bios as I have. I was lucky and can OC my card quite a bit with the stock voltage settings. I can sit at 1500 or so on core with only 1.21v 1550 isn't a problem at 1.238 for me.

Edit: Problem for what you want is, a bios with modded voltage, is locked in under load. There is no adjusting it like you can with a stock bios. Once you mod the voltage in the bios, it's locked to that under any load. It sucks, but that's the way this card works.


----------



## Greyson Travis

What are the recommendations for custom bios for aircooled solutions.
Right now I am using a pair of EVGA ACX 2.0+ and it works great.
I am having issues pushing beyond 1410 at stock voltages to be game stable.
Always wanted to try more OC but I am rather conservative. Can someone please advise an amateur like me?
Many thanks!


----------



## zergslayer69

Strange, I was on maxair2 with an additional +143 to the core and had no problems. I formatted the computer and am currently using afterburner and whenever I start any intensive 3d game it crashes out immediately. Seems like there's not enough voltage (shouldn't be if I haven't flashed it back to stock) or the power limit isn't enough but yet in afterburner the power limit is set to 150. Is it possible the power limit slider isn't actually doing anything in afterburner?


----------



## teichu

Just wondering why no one mention TITAN Z??


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teichu*
> 
> Just wondering why no one mention TITAN Z??


Because this is a Titan X Owners Club, maybe?


----------



## teichu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> Because this is a Titan X Owners Club, maybe?


I mean not even have ower club for TITAN Z user , is it this card really bad?


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teichu*
> 
> I mean not even have ower club for TITAN Z user , is it this card really bad?


I don't think there were enough sales to warrant an owners club let alone having anybody contributing to it for more than a few months after purchasing.


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teichu*
> 
> I mean not even have ower club for TITAN Z user , is it this card really bad?


Not bad - packs a solid punch. But it was outclassed by the 295x2 and severely over-priced


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Not bad - packs a solid punch. But it was outclassed by the 295x2 and severely over-priced


was it more expensive than 2x titan black?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dadTX*
> 
> hi guys! thanks for these modded BIOS'es you posted here. I've tried almost all of them (on air) and still not sure which one should I use 24/7. *Do all the fixed-voltage BIOS(1.23V, 1.26V, 1.274V, etc) always keep the same voltage under load?* Do I have some control over it - some of them(or all?) should drop the voltage to default(stock) in case of I press 'Default' in PX? Tried this - and seems to have no effect - PX still reports 1.274 for example on cyclops3.ROM. I do not reinstall PX or nvidia driver after each flash - should I do this every time to get software such as PX/AB working correctly? It would be nice to have some more usage instructions for each BIOS on the first page under the spoiler - it's quite hard to find 'em in this thread with over 10K messages


basically if your card does not need the extra voltage to run your 24/7 clocks, why flash to a higher voltage bios (except. like you said for a bench session). A dual (or tri) bios TX PCb would have been nice... but flashing takes all of 5 min to do in your use scenario.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakerfalcon*
> 
> Also using cyclops3 24/7, for all intents and purposes a wholly average card running 1518 core @ 40c load. For cyclops3, any load above 1200(?) goes to 1.274v


anything that pushes the card out of P8 state will run 1.274V (indicated). Actual will vary by the cards ASIC ( = vid offset)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> I'm on water. However, like you I prefer to be able to adjust my voltages myself if need be. My suggestion is to use something like the Maxair2 bios for Benchmarking since you are still on air. If your temps aren't bad you may be able to use a higher voltage bios. But that is up to you and your temps. Once you get all the benchmarking Max OCing worked out. You can always flash back to something like the SC425 bios. Which is basically what I did. I modified a stock bios so it has a 450w tdp and I use that for my everyday use/gaming setup. Modded voltage bios, basically lock you in during load. Stock bios does not, but it has a lower max voltage. So basically on my bios I can raise it to 1.238 or so max to OC for gaming (if needed) an any other time I can just leave it with stock voltage settings or even half way turned up. Whatever I feel like. So for what you are wanting, I would recommend this, using different bios as I have. I was lucky and can OC my card quite a bit with the stock voltage settings. I can sit at 1500 or so on core with only 1.21v 1550 isn't a problem at 1.238 for me.
> 
> Edit: *Problem for what you want is, a bios with modded voltage, is locked in under load. There is no adjusting it like you can with a stock bios*. Once you mod the voltage in the bios, it's locked to that under any load. It sucks, but that's the way this card works.


I did try to do this some months ago... it should be possible, i gotta try to figure this out. remember, the voltage is really meaningless - it is just potential sitting there, it's the current draw that does work and generates heat in the process.. So if you follow... running a lower clock with either stock or a higher voltage still uses the same amperage. You can pretty much see this effect with the Power usage in AB. The same thing is pretty much true with CPUs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zergslayer69*
> 
> Strange, I was on maxair2 with an additional +143 to the core and had no problems. I formatted the computer and am currently using afterburner and whenever I start any intensive 3d game it crashes out immediately. Seems like there's not enough voltage (shouldn't be if I haven't flashed it back to stock) or the power limit isn't enough but yet in afterburner the power limit is set to 150. Is it possible the power limit slider isn't actually doing anything in afterburner?


"Formatted" as in did a complete clean reinstall of the OS?


----------



## YamiJustin

Would it be better for me to buy a Titan X (planning on getting that upcoming 3440x1440p monitor), running everything at ultra. Or the 980 Ti?


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YamiJustin*
> 
> Would it be better for me to buy a Titan X (planning on getting that upcoming 3440x1440p monitor), running everything at ultra. Or the 980 Ti?


Titan X of course









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I did try to do this some months ago... it should be possible, i gotta try to figure this out. remember, the voltage is really meaningless - it is just potential sitting there, it's the current draw that does work and generates heat in the process.. So if you follow... running a lower clock with either stock or a higher voltage still uses the same amperage. You can pretty much see this effect with the Power usage in AB. The same thing is pretty much true with CPUs.


Ah, I see. I wasn't taking that into account. I guess I need to look at it a little more as well. Because if I'm not actually drawing the power I could potentially use, (when it's not needed), then 1.255v would an optimal setting for me.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YamiJustin*
> 
> Would it be better for me to buy a Titan X (planning on getting that upcoming 3440x1440p monitor), running everything at ultra. Or the 980 Ti?


you ask this question in a Titan X club?


----------



## YamiJustin

Most people here likely bought a Titan X before the 980 Ti came out. I want the suggestions of these people, because everyone in the 980 Ti had the choice between the two and obviously sided with the 980 Ti


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YamiJustin*
> 
> Most people here likely bought a Titan X before the 980 Ti came out. I want the suggestions of these people, because everyone in the 980 Ti had the choice between the two and obviously sided with the 980 Ti


Well if you read back a few pages or more, you'll see where people are showing that they are using more than 6GB of Vram already. And like a few have already stated, if this trend keeps moving forward, then you will definitely be better off with 12GB compared to 6GB, especially in higher resolutions.


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YamiJustin*
> 
> Most people here likely bought a Titan X before the 980 Ti came out. I want the suggestions of these people, because everyone in the 980 Ti had the choice between the two and obviously sided with the 980 Ti


Good reasoning!

Depends - you want the absolute best single-GPU card and no worry about future VRAM (Titan X) or the best bang for your buck with still awesome performance (980Ti). Also depends on whether you plan to watercool the card. If so, I'd go TX. If you plan on keeping the reference cooler, 980Ti with custom cooler might be better (granted you have good airflow and don't care much for raising your case temp). You could also just buy the EVGA AIO hybrid for TX as an alternative though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> was it more expensive than 2x titan black?


Likely yes. I heart it was like 3K. The 295x2 when it launched was expensive as well - but only 1.5K and it performed at least as good if not better. Plus now the 295x2 price dropped a lot so its a great option.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YamiJustin*
> 
> Would it be better for me to buy a Titan X (planning on getting that upcoming 3440x1440p monitor), running everything at ultra. Or the 980 Ti?


It all depends on which games you play, but if you like having maxed/ultra settings, then the TX is the better option. As alot of owners are reporting high VRAM usage in a lot of newer games. It's like 6GB+ in a lot of titles, so the 980Ti will struggle to keep all those lovely textures from looking crisp. Personally I wouldn't swap my 2 TX's, as they perform exceptionally well and still have that added bonus of some future-proofing to boot. And I'm confident that they will last a long time until big Pascal finally appears!!!


----------



## YamiJustin

I wish the price on the Titan X would fall a bit! It's like $1,100 on newegg for the good EVGA one


----------



## jommy999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YamiJustin*
> 
> Most people here likely bought a Titan X before the 980 Ti came out. I want the suggestions of these people, because everyone in the 980 Ti had the choice between the two and obviously sided with the 980 Ti


i just bought my Titan X Hybrid last week. i am very happy with it so far.


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YamiJustin*
> 
> I wish the price on the Titan X would fall a bit! It's like $1,100 on newegg for the good EVGA one


Doesnt matter which one you buy they are all the same pcb.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YamiJustin*
> 
> I wish the price on the Titan X would fall a bit! It's like $1,100 on newegg for the good EVGA one


Just buy the stock clocked one like I did and flash the bios. Easy enough and cheaper.


----------



## YamiJustin

Are there any 3440x1440 benchmarks for this? I see 1440p and 4k, but not the in-between


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> Titan X of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, I see. I wasn't taking that into account. I guess I need to look at it a little more as well. Because if I'm not actually drawing the power I could potentially use, (when it's not needed), then 1.255v would an optimal setting for me.


note: changed amperage to watttage above. it's whether that wattage is resulting from current at the different voltages.. either way, the work (approximated by wattage) is the same, as is the concept.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YamiJustin*
> 
> Most people here likely bought a Titan X before the 980 Ti came out. I want the suggestions of these people, *because everyone in the 980 Ti had the choice between the two and obviously sided with the 980 Ti*


I would think it is likely a cost-driven choice. The 980Ti does not perform better than the TX and has less available vram. No doubt, the TX is a very expensive graphics card. My point was .. what were you really expecting TX owners to recommend? Even if they (we) bought early, one could have done the side/down grade and had a hellofa party with the spare cash.


----------



## Dayaks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YamiJustin*
> 
> Are there any 3440x1440 benchmarks for this? I see 1440p and 4k, but not the in-between


I use 3440x1440. The best way is just scaling it. I.E. 2560x1440 is 3.7 megapixels and 3440x1440 is 5 MP. Look at the frame rate and multiply it by 3.7/5. 4k is almost double the pixels... but you could use the same math that way. One Titan X drive 3440x1440 pretty well. I use two for good measure.

I do have a question for the smart people here. I tried to find this but couldn't. It appears it's been validated the max voltage, without a hard mod, is 1.274V. Anyone know what the max (relatively) safe wattage is? Right now I think I pull around 350W for two cards running about 1475/7800 and 1.25V at around 40C with full cover blocks. If I hard mod these anyone know at what point they burst into flames?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dayaks*
> 
> I use 3440x1440. The best way is just scaling it. I.E. 2560x1440 is 3.7 megapixels and 3440x1440 is 5 MP. Look at the frame rate and multiply it by 3.7/5. 4k is almost double the pixels... but you could use the same math that way. One Titan X drive 3440x1440 pretty well. I use two for good measure.
> 
> I do have a question for the smart people here. I tried to find this but couldn't. It appears it's been validated the max voltage, without a hard mod, is 1.274V. Anyone know what the max (relatively) safe wattage is? Right now I think I pull around 350W for two cards running about 1475/7800 and 1.25V at around 40C with full cover blocks. If I hard mod these anyone know at what point they burst into flames?


if you "hard mod" the card, you would be bypassing the OEm power section.. unless you mean the pencil mod. then check out http://overclocking.guide/nvidia-gtx-titan-x-volt-mod-pencil-vmod/
and der8auer at HWBOT


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if you "hard mod" the card, you would be bypassing the OEm power section.. unless you mean the pencil mod. then check out http://overclocking.guide/nvidia-gtx-titan-x-volt-mod-pencil-vmod/
> and der8auer at HWBOT


I'm in for overclocking and all but let's not do that to a 1k card.

mkay?


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I would think it is likely a cost-driven choice. The 980Ti does not perform better than the TX and has less available vram. No doubt, the TX is a very expensive graphics card. My point was .. what were you really expecting TX owners to recommend? Even if they (we) bought early, one could have done the side/down grade and had a hellofa party with the spare cash.


It's unfortunate the FuryX fell flat on it's face so fast, while I disliked the ti from the average consumers opinion (ti > tx) I was rather hoping the FuryX would fall between the tx and ti so it could be an nvidia or amd choice. As it stands the hands down option without any bias, is the TX


----------



## evoll88

When you download a bios that doesn't have .rom at the end do you just download the bios and extract it then rename it to .rom?


----------



## Dayaks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if you "hard mod" the card, you would be bypassing the OEm power section.. unless you mean the pencil mod. then check out http://overclocking.guide/nvidia-gtx-titan-x-volt-mod-pencil-vmod/
> and der8auer at HWBOT


Yeah modding the resistor value in some way. I have two extra TCs or RTDs (whatever they are) on my mobo I don't use. Maybe I'll take my waterblock off and stick one between the VRMs... I am really curious where the temp is at.


----------



## BrushyBill

Anyone here use the Aquacomputer water block for their TX? If so does it come with thermal pads or did you have to buy some extra? I have the same question about the Active backplate if anyone has it as well.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> Anyone here use the Aquacomputer water block for their TX? If so does it come with thermal pads or did you have to buy some extra? I have the same question about the Active backplate if anyone has it as well.


search for Shoggy here at OCN. he's the AC rep.









I use(d) a lot of their stuff. Been running the 720 Mark 3 for well over two years - flawless.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> search for Shoggy here at OCN. he's the AC rep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use(d) a lot of their stuff. Been running the 720 Mark 3 for well over two years - flawless.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Oh nice, I was considering that system but went for this MO-RA3 instead. May end up getting one later anyways because it looks so clean and it would be a space saver I think.

And thanks again man!!


----------



## SteezyTN

Just purchased a monstrosity of a case... case labs SMA8. I'll be adding a 560 and 480, along with my 240 and 360







time to overclock these babies to 1500+ and keep them below 40c... Not till the case comes of course haha.

My current setup is okay, but with it being such a small case with so many rads, the intakes just destroy the use of my top radiator in exhaust with all the heat.


----------



## BigMack70

Been messing around with SLI disabled while I play through Wolfenstein: The New Order... looks like I've got one card that will do 1535 MHz on the core with this BIOS









Too bad my bottom card "only" does 1460 even on this custom BIOS...


----------



## SteezyTN

Anyone using an EVGA 1300 G2 for two TX's? Now that I have a bigger case, I can support a bigger PSU. I can get it for $179.99


----------



## Cozmo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Anyone using an EVGA 1300 G2 for two TX's? Now that I have a bigger case, I can support a bigger PSU. I can get it for $179.99


Are you asking if its enough? My load usage is around 700w @ the wall peak with a 4790k


----------



## deadwidesmile

I just can't seem to break some
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Anyone using an EVGA 1300 G2 for two TX's? Now that I have a bigger case, I can support a bigger PSU. I can get it for $179.99


I am. It's running great. Dual EK DCP 4.0 pumps on 2 loops. x2 TX's running at 1490 24/7 clocks w/x2 480 rads. 4790k @ 4.9ghz running 1.3vcore on 1 480 rad. There's push pull on every radiator except one of the CPU loops 240's (space constraint with the larger DCP 4.0 pump/res). So, x25 fans. Mixture of Noctua NF12's, GT 1850's and SP120 (the majority of them are SP120's). Several misc. lights and x2 fan controllers. From the wall I haven't broken 1000w. + Efficiency and I'm WELL below the 1300w rating. I think I'm closer to 850w actual.

I was in the same boat and managed to get it from Amazon Warehouse deals for $140 dropped at my door step. Really great deals. Love the PSU and with the savings I picked up the CableMod's sleeved cables for $80. Was a steal!


----------



## cstkl1

He may be famous but knows zilch about hardware.
http://www.youtube.com/user/alexanderlecard777
claims

1. his titan Z sli does 4k 140fps for arkham knight
2. His blue rams are trident extreme
3. His corsair wc cost usd 1000 ( didnt know they did custom)
4. A corsair 1600 psu ( i dont know it existed)
5. He seems to think 900d is great
6. He is using amd fx proc with giga mobo. Whole setup cost 12k not including his monitor.

His titan z are real. His 4k curved tv is real. The rest he got conned.

Happened here





In comment section

Supposedly a 50 year old hacker works for state department etc.

I have seen many even try three way n game crashes.

So what gives??


----------



## beginner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> I'm in for overclocking and all but let's not do that to a 1k card.
> 
> mkay?


Why not? You have unlimited attempts and measurements to get it to spec, not like its a one shot mod, just take care.


----------



## deadwidesmile

I actually just got my refund. While I'm not nearly as picky as a lot of people out there about current AAA titles coming out (I thought Witcher 3 was amazing even if not the E3 report which was dirty of CDR), I can't handle that sli is completely borked. People spend a lot on their systems and we definitely don't deserve to get left in the cold on something that's been around for this long. 30 fps lock made any driving situation terrible for me @ 4k with gsync. I hope it gets fixed ave I can pick it up later. I loved Arkham asylum, man. I mean, really, really loved that game heh.

I'm a big fan of supporting projects that you enjoy. But, I might have to just cancel pre orders now to save myself the hassle of dealing with refund. Make it a standard to never pre order again.


----------



## beginner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> I actually just got my refund. While I'm not nearly as picky as a lot of people out there about current AAA titles coming out (I thought Witcher 3 was amazing even if not the E3 report which was dirty of CDR), I can't handle that sli is completely borked. People spend a lot on their systems and we definitely don't deserve to get left in the cold on something that's been around for this long. 30 fps lock made any driving situation terrible for me @ 4k with gsync. I hope it gets fixed ave I can pick it up later. I loved Arkham asylum, man. I mean, really, really loved that game heh.
> 
> I'm a big fan of supporting projects that you enjoy. But, I might have to just cancel pre orders now to save myself the hassle of dealing with refund. Make it a standard to never pre order again.


Not too sure what I think about this one. Been a massive PS fan since i was done with goldeneye on the 64, have done a minimal amount of PC gaming since the PS3. We still get better performance with our TXs than the consoles, but at a double digit price multiplier. GTA V was so late it wouldn't have mattered anymore, but the BS delays in heists kept it relevant. MGS V will be optimized for the PS4 and the way battlefronts advertised it seems that'll be the same.

I'm fresh back in the game after leaving a time when PC meant better graphics for a little know how and some more $$. What I've returned to is basically a firm dick in the ass. I'm a tinkerer, and I find it fun watching that little AB overlay in the corner. I had more fun playing last of us at the graphics and FPS that were provided. I'm not trying to start trouble, I've been doing PC since hangman on 5 1/4", and been trying to get **** to work since the bloody pirate ship game that never had enough memory. I want to speak with my wallet and refund AK, but maybe following that, buying the PS4 version is moving things in a reasonable direction.

TX is going nowhere and I'll take another this year, but it's really not for the games.


----------



## deadwidesmile

I hear you. I get a lot out of games when they just run well and can have outstanding graphics. I mean, I dropped 2370$ on gpu power alone. I don't really want to think 60fps is too much to ask for. Maybe it is though.

I almost want to cancel my pre order of battlefront but I'm almost too much if a nerd to at this point.

Summary: Damn, I really want them to fix AK.


----------



## beginner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> I hear you. I get a lot out of games when they just run well and can have outstanding graphics. I mean, I dropped 2370$ on gpu power alone. I don't really want to think 60fps is too much to ask for. Maybe it is though.
> 
> I almost want to cancel my pre order of battlefront but I'm almost too much if a nerd to at this point.
> 
> Summary: Damn, I really want them to fix AK.


Yeah it's all perspective though, and the lack of exclusives dilutes that in a horrible way. We EXPECT better from the same game because we spent more on the system, but really it seems what we're basically trying to do now is emulate a current gen game on an unoptimized platform. We may have however x the amount of horsepower, but returns seem to be diminishing at an quickly growing rate. Graphics in late last gen console games are historical evidence that the money we throw at it is pitiful compared to the buying power of the market as a whole, and let's not even consider the insane leap in gameplay consoles have brought on. I build the monster because I know a little bit and it has other benefits for me, it's enjoyable and beneficial, but man AK is really a kick in the goolies.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> He may be famous but knows zilch about hardware.
> http://www.youtube.com/user/alexanderlecard777
> claims
> 
> 1. his titan Z sli does 4k 140fps for arkham knight
> 2. His blue rams are trident extreme
> 3. His corsair wc cost usd 1000 ( didnt know they did custom)
> 4. A corsair 1600 psu ( i dont know it existed)
> 5. He seems to think 900d is great
> 6. He is using amd fx proc with giga mobo. Whole setup cost 12k not including his monitor.
> 
> His titan z are real. His 4k curved tv is real. The rest he got conned.
> 
> Happened here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In comment section
> 
> Supposedly a 50 year old hacker works for state department etc.
> 
> I have seen many even try three way n game crashes.
> 
> So what gives??


Hey knock it off I love the 900D







. There are better cases, naturally.

On a separate note who is getting TDR events still in Chrome and / or at desktop?


----------



## Leyaena

I loved my 900D, but I've modded the hell out of it and now it's starting to get kind of old and bent.
I was looking at other cases that can comfortably accommodate my 480 and 240 rads, and since it's pretty tricky to get CaseLabs shipped over here, I was considering the Enthoo Primo.
Anyone want to pitch in on this?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Hey knock it off I love the 900D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . There are better cases, naturally.
> 
> On a separate note who is getting TDR events still in Chrome and / or at desktop?


900d is good but see that guys message on that youtube . comment.

N ppl believe 144fps @4k for batman arkham knight.


----------



## TremF

Woot! My second TX is now installed! Both overclocked to 1418MHz core and 8GB memory (both have run at 1455Mhz stable but dialed back anyway for now)

Currently I have stock bios's on both but might switch over soon to a custom soon - maybe the unreality one unless someone knows a definite better one on for SLI on air?









Time to play for a bit before I decide!


----------



## unreality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> Anyone here use the Aquacomputer water block for their TX? If so does it come with thermal pads or did you have to buy some extra? I have the same question about the Active backplate if anyone has it as well.


I have a Aquacomputer Block on mine and its superb in built-quality and performance. The thermal pads are included with the block. Dont know about the backplate though.


----------



## Theboy995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TremF*
> 
> Woot! My second TX is now installed! Both overclocked to 1418MHz core and 8GB memory (both have run at 1455Mhz stable but dialed back anyway for now)
> 
> Currently I have stock bios's on both but might switch over soon to a custom soon - maybe the unreality one unless someone knows a definite better one on for SLI on air?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to play for a bit before I decide!


happiness is !!! asic you have in tx?

regards


----------



## Dayaks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TremF*
> 
> Woot! My second TX is now installed! Both overclocked to 1418MHz core and 8GB memory (both have run at 1455Mhz stable but dialed back anyway for now)
> 
> Currently I have stock bios's on both but might switch over soon to a custom soon - maybe the unreality one unless someone knows a definite better one on for SLI on air?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to play for a bit before I decide!


Nice OC. Definitely make sure you don't throttle in SLI. For me it slaughtered frame times.

For a BIOs I would get a normal voltage 400W. Personally on air I wouldn't even touch voltage. It doesn't buy you much and quickly drives up power usage (and noise). The custom BIOs would help you avoid throttling.

It's said frequency is a linear power increase and voltage is ^2.


----------



## TremF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theboy995*
> 
> happiness is !!! asic you have in tx?
> 
> regards


The first cards Asic is 66.8 and the seconds is 67.5


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> I have a Aquacomputer Block on mine and its superb in built-quality and performance. The thermal pads are included with the block. Dont know about the backplate though.


Yeah, Sven from Aquacomputer messaged me a little while ago and let me know that thermal pads are included with both. I have two water blocks and 2 backplates already ordered. Now I play the waiting game until they are delivered and I can get them installed.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Anyone using an EVGA 1300 G2 for two TX's? Now that I have a bigger case, I can support a bigger PSU. I can get it for $179.99


My heavily overclocked 5960x and 2x Titan x + 30 fans + 3 mcp50x pumps was pulling 1200watt + in firestrike. You should be good with a evga 1300 which is what i currently use and love it. Im considering getting the evga 1600 in the near future


----------



## Nytestryke

I got the evga 1200 p2 on sale because apparently they weren't stocking it anymore, might be on sale elsewhere too. On the more important side, I love it so far. Easy installation with so many cables plus cable management ties. Evga goes the extra mile for their other products as well not just gpus


----------



## jh30uk

Lame EVGA do not bin even for ASIC, I have a EVGA SC @ 69.5% but seen EVGA Vanillas with 73+%.

I know the SC will do its advertised clocks and more but you would think they would keep the higher numbers for the premium cards.

I can do 1500/8GHZ stable with Maxiar1/2 but 100% fan speed and Haven/Valley hit 65C max, lower fan to 75% and still pass with 75C but some games will run hotter 80+ and clock it down 13mhz each time even some older games I run in DSR.


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jh30uk*
> 
> Lame EVGA do not bin even for ASIC, I have a EVGA SC @ 69.5% but seen EVGA Vanillas with 73+%.
> 
> I know the SC will do its advertised clocks and more but you would think they would keep the higher numbers for the premium cards.
> 
> I can do 1500/8GHZ stable with Maxiar1/2 but 100% fan speed and Haven/Valley hit 65C max, lower fan to 75% and still pass with 75C but some games will run hotter 80+ and clock it down 13mhz each time even some older games I run in DSR.


Hydrocoppers were binned in the past as we're classifieds, SC isn't enough to warrant needing to bin.


----------



## jh30uk

Still it takes a few secs to read ASCI in and then flash it with a SC Bios.

In UK an SC is £99 more and I have been around EVGA long enough to remember when all cards were binned when they were not make by 1 oem for Nvidia.

All my older gen SSC or FTW cards clocked like Mofos, there was even 1 model that had a fancy cooler with fancy pattern on it, something like ACS3 Cooler.

Was binned and Artic Ceramic applied to Memory by hand by EVGA workers.


----------



## Dayaks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> I got the evga 1200 p2 on sale because apparently they weren't stocking it anymore, might be on sale elsewhere too. On the more important side, I love it so far. Easy installation with so many cables plus cable management ties. Evga goes the extra mile for their other products as well not just gpus


I have two 1600W P2's and had a similar experience. I even ran 600W through a PCIe 8pin connector with no issues.


----------



## beginner1

Yeah the SC doesn't really seem to have any value if you're going to OC anyway. I agree that the extra money should go to a better testing card, but end of the day it isn't advertised or sold as such. On top of that we have guys saying ASIC is meaningless, so if SC was sold for more based on ASIC what would we really think? I have a 59% card and only get 1450 though so.... but how much uproar would there be if guys paid extra for higher ASIC and were seeing lower clocks than vanilla lower ASIC cards!


----------



## jh30uk

I know its a guide only but may have some truth in it but some with high scores are hitting 1500+ on stock Bios in this very thread.

Its just stupid that EVGA tag a card as SC with a low score and a card as Vanilla with a higher score even though both will still run at advertised clocks and higher.

Testing the cards and flashing SC or FTW bios to higher scoring cards would be worth a premium.

IMO it was better when we did not know what ASIC was on older gens.


----------



## Goloith

Hey guys,

Quick question. Where is the voltage regulators and is it safe to run the GPUs at max voltage with a Hybrid cooler?


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> I have a Aquacomputer Block on mine and its superb in built-quality and performance. The thermal pads are included with the block. Dont know about the backplate though.


Good to hear - I have mine incoming







. Also I think that instead of pads, Aquacomputer blocks use thermal paste for the memory. The only thermal pads are on the VRMs. Not sure if this is the same with other blocks.

Also - did you add any other thermal pads for the buck controllers (generaly the area between memory and VRMs?


----------



## beginner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jh30uk*
> 
> I know its a guide only but may have some truth in it but some with high scores are hitting 1500+ on stock Bios in this very thread.
> 
> Its just stupid that EVGA tag a card as SC with a low score and a card as Vanilla with a higher score even though both will still run at advertised clocks and higher.
> 
> Testing the cards and flashing SC or FTW bios to higher scoring cards would be worth a premium.
> 
> IMO it was better when we did not know what ASIC was on older gens.


Yeah but the SC tag only really means they OCd it a bit for you, which is true, but not worth the money. Agree that its stupid, it would make sense on a business targeted component where buyers need a lot and are willing to pay a bit extra for a bit more without the hassle, but considering the market for this card its a bit of a wrought.

To put a premium on ASIC there'd really have to be a clear benefit, if theres any high ASIC guys only getting around my 1450 @ 59% then that pretty much wipes out that idea.

edit: and then we have the theory that lower ASIC can perform better with more voltage if properly cooled. not much good when you hit the .27v wall tho... Maybe we need SV cards instead...


----------



## beginner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Also - did you add any other thermal pads for the buck controllers (generaly the area between memory and VRMs?


I did not and wondering if I should.


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beginner1*
> 
> I did not and wondering if I should.


I think it can't hurt. The only thing is to put the right size pads there so that all the other parts and these extra pads all make right contact. I asked about this Aquacomputer direclty and their rep - well ok it was their Youtube rep







- said he had no idea what I was talking about and that its not necessary and may cause other components not making a proper contact. But as Jpmboy pointed out - these do get pretty hot so I think I will try to do something like it when I get my hands on the pads.


----------



## beginner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> I think it can't hurt. The only thing is to put the right size pads there so that all the other parts and these extra pads all make right contact. I asked about this Aquacomputer direclty and their rep - well ok it was their Youtube rep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - said he had no idea what I was talking about and that its not necessary and may cause other components not making a proper contact. But as Jpmboy pointed out - these do get pretty hot so I think I will try to do something like it when I get my hands on the pads.


Good point about contact, seems like that's really key here and possibly will take a fair bit of care to ensure it's all good. Not doing so may actually hurt!

Edit: this is what bothers me about gauging temps off the backplate, something could be amiss under there and you can't tell


----------



## dadTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I did try to do this some months ago... it should be possible, i gotta try to figure this out.


I also considered it to be possible, but no ready-made titan X BIOS exists with this feature(adjustable voltage with higher than stock overvoltage limit) so far? Also wanted to try to tweak it myself. but looked at MBT 1.36 and understood that those boost and voltage tables are too complicated...No good understanding of all parameters yet exists?(have seen some partial explanations here and there, but no really good description)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> remember, the voltage is really meaningless - it is just potential sitting there, it's the current draw that does work and generates heat in the process.. So if you follow... running a lower clock with either stock or a higher voltage still uses the same amperage.


Excuse me, but I don't understand. You want to say that if I run the same MHz say on 1.0 and 1.3V then I draw the same power(while GPU util is the same)? I think this is not true, power draw(and also heat) is proportional to U(voltage) * I(current), so If I draw the same current but with higher voltage, then also more power. And I think I clearly see this in how fast my GPU temp goes up with higher voltage - even with the same MHz I have to max out rpm of air cooler.(the same is for CPU - if I put too much voltage even on stock MHz I get overheating and throttling)


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> My heavily overclocked 5960x and 2x Titan x + 30 fans + 3 mcp50x pumps was pulling 1200watt + in firestrike. You should be good with a evga 1300 which is what i currently use and love it. Im considering getting the evga 1600 in the near future


My setup: 4770k, TX SLI, two pumps, possibly 19 fans, overclocked like crazy. This is because of the new case. 1300 should be enough for all that right?

My AX860 now restarts at full load sometimes.


----------



## Pandora's Box

FYI NVidia has found the cause of the TDR's in Chrome. New driver coming soon








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManuelG;5106806*
> Correct. Thanks to everyone for their help. We will be releasing a hotfix driver soon which we hope addresses the desktop TDR issues that users reported with drivers newer than 350.12.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManuelG;5106824*
> Not sure if I can go into detail but suffice to say it was timing related which is why it was very difficult to reproduce in our labs for so long and thus why it took a while for us to root cause the problem.


http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=399780&page=10


----------



## beginner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dadTX*
> 
> Excuse me, but I don't understand. You want to say that if I run the same MHz say on 1.0 and 1.3V then I draw the same power(while GPU util is the same)? I think this is not true, power draw(and also heat) is proportional to U(voltage) * I(current), so If I draw the same current but with higher voltage, then also more power. And I think I clearly see this in how fast my GPU temp goes up with higher voltage - even with the same MHz I have to max out rpm of air cooler.(the same is for CPU - if I put too much voltage even on stock MHz I get overheating and throttling)


but same power on higher V = less current does it not? heat same?


----------



## jh30uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> FYI NVidia has found the cause of the TDR's in Chrome. New driver coming soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=399780&page=10


I keep seeing Chrome mentioned but it was IE and FF and sometimes even Desktop/YT use for many peeps.

After 350.12 is was no go for me on Kepler or Maxwell.


----------



## dadTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beginner1*
> 
> but same power on higher V = less current does it not? heat same?


yes, correct, but actually I know nothing about the drawn current(can we monitor it somewhere?) - maybe it will draw less current if I set the same as stock TDP limit. I guess this could result in even lower MHz than on stock voltage? Also it's confusing when I can set TDP limit and overvoltage mV in PX at the same time - it's not obvious how they interact


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beginner1*
> 
> Good point about contact, seems like that's really key here and possibly will take a fair bit of care to ensure it's all good. Not doing so may actually hurt!
> 
> Edit: this is what bothers me about gauging temps off the back-plate, something could be amiss under there and you can't tell


True it could be. But that's an issue with any back-plate - not just Aquacomputer. What's important is to have good contact with the critical components on the backside - i.e. the memory. Other components you won't cool anyway - or the backplate is not designed to. At least thats the case with my stock EVGA backplate.

Btw. how do you actually connect the active backplate and the waterblock itself? They both have the 1/4" intakes - do you connect them with short tubing or?


----------



## beginner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> True it could be. But that's an issue with any back-plate - not just Aquacomputer. What's important is to have good contact with the critical components on the backside - i.e. the memory. Other components you won't cool anyway - or the backplate is not designed to. At least thats the case with my stock EVGA backplate.
> 
> Btw. how do you actually connect the active backplate and the waterblock itself? They both have the 1/4" intakes - do you connect them with short tubing or?


Yeah issues with the card not taking temps on these parts, leaves them a little unprotected... I use the EK block / passive backplate so can't help you with that, was wondering the same thing myself though.. Since its not compatible with other blocks I'm guessing its some kind of direct fit?


----------



## remmer29

I have installed my Koolance waterblock+backplate.
May be some one will like it too.
http://i-fotki.info/19/5ef79eace2ec855fa1843afee32c272c5f8fd5217906340.jpg.html
http://i-fotki.info/19/9e11f8338b94e1824197af5335d0b2a15f8fd5217906341.jpg.html


----------



## beginner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dadTX*
> 
> yes, correct, but actually I know nothing about the drawn current(can we monitor it somewhere?) - maybe it will draw less current if I set the same as stock TDP limit. I guess this could result in even lower MHz than on stock voltage? Also it's confusing when I can set TDP limit and overvoltage mV in PX at the same time - it's not obvious how they interact


Think I have a bit of an idea but dont take my word for it... TDP limit will result in throttling of clocks when it's hit, basically a regulator for power draw. If you up your clocks and it tries to draw more power, your TDP limit will prevent it from doing so my means of bringing your clocks back. I am not sure of the relationship to mV except that more mV might generally mean more clock


----------



## Artah

Apologies for adding a question that may have been asked already but this thread is so popular, takes a bit to look for info.

I was finally able to put both my titans under water and testing OCs on it. I can't seem to get past +75MHz on the GPU without dropping enough voltage to power a small city on my cards. I have the HC mod bios and sliding the power/temp target all the way up. I'm able to do +500MHz on the memory though. I keep getting a full freeze with the video still showing on the monitor. I even dropped down my CPU/Uncore OC from 4.5 to stock on 5930K and tried 100MHz strap in case that had something to do with it.

I am noticing that the +5v and +3.3v supply is dropping about 400mv but +12 is solid. It's an EVGA P2 PSU 1200 so it should have plenty of power for the two titans and CPU. My custom loop is nothing crazy to draw a lot of power, 15 fans and two hard disks with a single pump.

Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## dadTX

*Artah* You need more voltage definitely(probably low ASIC) - try one of 1.25 or 1.27 V BIOS. What's your actual max. boost clock?(+75 MHz makes not much sense)


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Apologies for adding a question that may have been asked already but this thread is so popular, takes a bit to look for info.
> 
> I was finally able to put both my titans under water and testing OCs on it. I can't seem to get past +75MHz on the GPU without dropping enough voltage to power a small city on my cards. I have the HC mod bios and sliding the power/temp target all the way up. I'm able to do +500MHz on the memory though. I keep getting a full freeze with the video still showing on the monitor. I even dropped down my CPU/Uncore OC from 4.5 to stock on 5930K and tried 100MHz strap in case that had something to do with it.
> 
> I am noticing that the +5v and +3.3v supply is dropping about 400mv but +12 is solid. It's an EVGA P2 PSU 1200 so it should have plenty of power for the two titans and CPU. My custom loop is nothing crazy to draw a lot of power, 15 fans and two hard disks with a single pump.
> 
> Any ideas would be appreciated.


If you are getting full freeze - i.e. your computer screen is still up but you can't do anything - safe for hard restart -> that is a memory issue, not core (at least to my knowledge). If you were getting driver crashes those would be related to the GPU core overclock. If this is indeed the case, I recommend starting with the core overclock first without touching memory overclock and seeing how far you can push it. Then - dial back 10-20MHz and overclock memory - start with 100, 200, 300, 400 and you will see.

Also - do you have a backplate? You should check the memory modules temps. It might even be possible that some of the memory modules are not making a proper contact with the waterblock

And I second what was posted above by dadTX. Don't post things like +75Mhz when it comes to core clock because that is relative based on your BIOS - whats important is how far the core clocks - i..e. say instead -> I can't go over 1450MHz. The memory you can say +500Mhz/whatever because it's base clock does not change


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> My setup: 4770k, TX SLI, two pumps, possibly 19 fans, overclocked like crazy. This is because of the new case. 1300 should be enough for all that right?
> 
> My AX860 now restarts at full load sometimes.


Evga 1300 will be more than plenty. Awesome value for your money imo.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> On a separate note who is getting TDR events still in Chrome and / or at desktop?


I'm not having any issues with GC, but FF crashes almost instantly since I got a 4K monitor!!!


----------



## dadTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> The memory you can say +500Mhz/whatever because it's base clock does not change


I've seen some mod. BIOS where base memory clock was also adjusted a bit, smth like + 100 MHz, so specifying only the offset is not always accurate.


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dadTX*
> 
> I've seen some mod. BIOS where base memory clock was also adjusted a bit, smth like + 100 MHz, so specifying only the offset is not always accurate.


Really? There are none such - at least the big ones for the Titan X that I'm aware of. Maybe for other cards? But yes - the best way to go about this is to use the final values, you are right


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> If you are getting full freeze - i.e. your computer screen is still up but you can't do anything - safe for hard restart -> that is a memory issue, not core (at least to my knowledge). If you were getting driver crashes those would be related to the GPU core overclock. If this is indeed the case, I recommend starting with the core overclock first without touching memory overclock and seeing how far you can push it. Then - dial back 10-20MHz and overclock memory - start with 100, 200, 300, 400 and you will see.
> 
> Also - do you have a backplate? You should check the memory modules temps. It might even be possible that some of the memory modules are not making a proper contact with the waterblock
> 
> And I second what was posted above by dadTX. Don't post things like +75Mhz when it comes to core clock because that is relative based on your BIOS - whats important is how far the core clocks - i..e. say instead -> I can't go over 1450MHz. The memory you can say +500Mhz/whatever because it's base clock does not change


I actually didn't know that base clock changes based on BIOS thank you, learned something. I thought they all start with the same bclk.

Well I'm getting about 1450MHz stable, anytime I need to go higher I would need to add enough voltage to hit 1.2v which is high I thought for 1450MHz. ASIC on the cards are 64.6% and 77.8% yes I know, what huge gap, anyone want to trade cards to match? lol.


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> I actually didn't know that base clock changes based on BIOS thank you, learned something. I thought they all start with the same bclk.
> 
> Well I'm getting about 1450MHz stable, anytime I need to go higher I would need to add enough voltage to hit 1.2v which is high I thought for 1450MHz. ASIC on the cards are 64.6% and 77.8% yes I know, what huge gap, anyone want to trade cards to match? lol.


Not in every BIOS - but most yes. So you are running 1450Mhz bellow 1.2V? I'd say thats pretty awesome actually







. I need 1.237V for 1455Mhz/8GHz. Definitely up the voltage to 1.237V (max the slider to +112mV if you use HC425 BIOS) and see what you get. LIke I said before though - if you are getting the hard freezes try what I said about the memory


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> I think it can't hurt. The only thing is to put the right size pads there so that all the other parts and these extra pads all make right contact. I asked about this Aquacomputer direclty and their rep - well ok it was their Youtube rep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - said he had no idea what I was talking about and that its not necessary and may cause other components not making a proper contact. But as Jpmboy pointed out - these do get pretty hot so I think I will try to do something like it when I get my hands on the pads.


If you use the 17kW fuji pads (0.5mm) do a couple of test fits with the standard pads in place to ensure that all pads are making contact (eg, depression markings.) before putting TIM on the gpu. These fuji "pads" are more like a putty and can be formed easily... which makes them a little harder to work with when doing a standard application.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beginner1*
> 
> Good point about contact, seems like that's really key here and possibly will take a fair bit of care to ensure it's all good. Not doing so may actually hurt!
> Edit: this is what bothers me about *gauging temps off the backplate, something could be amiss under there and you can't tell*


Especially if the heat transfer is poor. Tge backplate should get warm/hot, else it's not working as a heat sink.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dadTX*
> 
> I also considered it to be possible, but no ready-made titan X BIOS exists with this feature(adjustable voltage with higher than stock overvoltage limit) so far? Also wanted to try to tweak it myself. but looked at MBT 1.36 and understood that those boost and voltage tables are too complicated...No good understanding of all parameters yet exists?(have seen some partial explanations here and there, but no really good description)
> Excuse me, but I don't understand. You want to say that if I run the same MHz say on 1.0 and 1.3V then I draw the same power(while GPU util is the same)? I think this is not true, power draw(and also heat) is proportional to *U(voltage) * I(current)*, so If I draw the same current but with higher voltage, then also more power. And I think I clearly see this in how fast my GPU temp goes up with higher voltage - even with the same MHz I have to max out rpm of air cooler.(the same is for CPU - if I put too much voltage even on stock MHz I get overheating and throttling)


That's wattage and yes it's true as long as the work load is the same. Like I said, you can see this effect for yourself with the OS tools available (like AB) easily - power peak increases with the same voltage as the clock frequency increases (read: work done) by the gpu when running the same procedure calls or whatever. The power section "knows" the stack load and adjusts power either by adjusting voltage (dynamic voltage reg) or when the voltage is clamped, there's only one way to get more Work done (until the part amp AOR is reached)... all ending up at/near the same watts used for the same work done. At the extreme, a higher voltage clamp will raise temps cause it can make more watts available before the amp limit is reached. remember - amperage kills, not volts. It's like this, an analogy... your cpu sitting at idle with 1.5V for 5GHz is a happy part. Ask it to do some hard work (pull current even a boot up work load) and it gets hurt (eg, crashes, burns or dies) due to microenvironment temps - which let those little e- critters wander into places they should not generating unproductive heat (e-migration). That's one of the reasons LN2 users can run such high voltages (remember the IC is limited in the amperage it can pass, so to get the watts needed, voltage is raised). Anyway - try it and see for yourself.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beginner1*
> 
> but same power on higher V = less current does it not? heat same?


Yes, exactly - for the same amount of Work.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remmer29*
> 
> I have installed my Koolance waterblock+backplate.
> May be some one will like it too.
> http://i-fotki.info/19/5ef79eace2ec855fa1843afee32c272c5f8fd5217906340.jpg.html
> http://i-fotki.info/19/9e11f8338b94e1824197af5335d0b2a15f8fd5217906341.jpg.html


Nice. Koolance products are very good stuff. I have their WB on my 295x2 and it stays below 52C (which is low for that card!)


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Not in every BIOS - but most yes. So you are running 1450Mhz bellow 1.2V? I'd say thats pretty awesome actually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I need 1.237V for 1455Mhz/8GHz. Definitely up the voltage to 1.237V (max the slider to +112mV if you use HC425 BIOS) and see what you get. LIke I said before though - if you are getting the hard freezes try what I said about the memory


Thanks for the info, all this time I thought I was getting a sucky OC because I can only do +75MHz offset. That bit of info about bclk is gold, I don't remember seeing it on the guide. I'm using HC425 on EVGA waterblocks, one day I might try Cyclops but this is the first time I have ever flashed a GPU and still dubious about the whole thing. Temps are good too around 65c on a full load.

Edit: I am using the EVGA backplate for both cards. I'll try the memory stepping.


----------



## xarot

I just installed EK waterblocks and backplates in my Titan Xs. The problem is that there's a slight cap with some memory chips and the backplate..I can hardly see the gap in good light but it's there in one corner. I contacted EK and they really didn't give me any solution so I guess I'll just leave them as they are and hope the memory chips don't burn without any airflow there and hidden under the backplate. Might even be better now taking the whole backplates off.

I even tried bending the backplate but I guess the VRM thermal pad is too thick or the standoffs are too long or something and the memory doesn't get proper contact. In general I like EK stuff but I've had many, many issues with their products that often come right down to qc.

Did anyone else just leave it like that?


----------



## deadwidesmile

Most of us remove the backplate and adjust thermal pads/add Fuji and TIM. Make sure you have the correct thickness in the correct spot.


----------



## xarot

I have no idea where I could buy Fujipoly pads over here. Ebay or Amazon maybe?


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> I have no idea where I could buy Fujipoly pads over here. Ebay or Amazon maybe?


I got mine from this dude:-

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/pcerb?_rdc=1

Great service and decent pricing too. He ships Worldwide so you should be good for Finland!!!


----------



## dadTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> The power section "knows" the stack load and adjusts power either by adjusting voltage (dynamic voltage reg) or when the voltage is clamped, there's only one way to get more Work done (until the part amp AOR is reached)... all ending up at/near the same watts used for the same work done. At the extreme, a higher voltage clamp will raise temps cause it can make more watts available before the amp limit is reached. remember - amperage kills, not volts.


Thanks for going into so much detail, but I still don't quite get it - when the voltage is clamped then what? Current draw is lowered to get the same watts or how could it achieve the same wattage? What's AOR? To put it differently - if I get the same workload and the same MHz but higher voltage - will the temp be the same(assuming the same TDP target)? BTW if TDP percentage has some effect in case of fixed high voltage - then how the target watts are achieved - by lowering boost clock?(It seems I see this when not raising TDP and just running simple gpu burn-in test in PX - boost clock quickly goes lower than 1 GHz on high voltage)


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> I got mine from this dude:-
> 
> http://stores.ebay.co.uk/pcerb?_rdc=1
> 
> Great service and decent pricing too. He ships Worldwide so you should be good for Finland!!!


Thanks for the info, would definitely consider the next time I'm buying pads.


----------



## unreality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Good to hear - I have mine incoming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Also I think that instead of pads, Aquacomputer blocks use thermal paste for the memory. The only thermal pads are on the VRMs. Not sure if this is the same with other blocks.
> 
> Also - did you add any other thermal pads for the buck controllers (generaly the area between memory and VRMs?


Correct. You have to use thermal paste on the VRAM chips (red on the picture). I used Gelid Extreme which seems to work well.

You just add thermal pads on the green area. Anything else i wouldnt try, since the block was made to fit exactly like this.


Also for the active backplate. You remove the original terminal from the block and replace it with the terminal from the active backplate so both get cooled with one intake/outtake.

Hope this helps.


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Thanks for the info, all this time I thought I was getting a sucky OC because I can only do +75MHz offset. That bit of info about bclk is gold, I don't remember seeing it on the guide. I'm using HC425 on EVGA waterblocks, one day I might try Cyclops but this is the first time I have ever flashed a GPU and still dubious about the whole thing. Temps are good too around 65c on a full load.
> 
> Edit: I am using the EVGA backplate for both cards. I'll try the memory stepping.


It's the BIOS yeah







. If you had stock card, you would need like +200MHz for that, but HC BIOS is already turned up way high. From my experience 1400s are generally normal with this card and 1500 are reserved for either the lucky ones or people with watercooling setups. I have yet to see a confirmed 1600s number on watercooling alone. So yeah you are right up there







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Most of us remove the backplate and adjust thermal pads/add Fuji and TIM. Make sure you have the correct thickness in the correct spot.


What type of Fuji are you guys using? I'm in Europe so its hard to get the good ones here without ordering from US shops with expensive shipping. I got some 11w/mk and one set of 14w/mk. But I couldn't find the 17w/mk anywhere
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> I got mine from this dude:-
> 
> http://stores.ebay.co.uk/pcerb?_rdc=1
> 
> Great service and decent pricing too. He ships Worldwide so you should be good for Finland!!!


Yeah got it from the same guy - he is good. Fast shipping, excellent service and decent prices. Really recommend. Shipping cost me only 1 pound from UK to central EU where I live.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> Correct. You have to use thermal paste on the VRAM chips (red on the picture). I used Gelid Extreme which seems to work well.
> 
> You just add thermal pads on the green area. Anything else i wouldnt try, since the block was made to fit exactly like this.
> 
> 
> Also for the active backplate. You remove the original terminal from the block and replace it with the terminal from the active backplate so both get cooled with one intake/outtake.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks this helps! I have Arctic MX-2 so I guess that should be fine too? And did you exchange the thermal pads that came with the block for some fujis or do they come with them too?


----------



## Penal Stingray

Sign Me Up! To The Club


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> My setup: 4770k, TX SLI, two pumps, possibly 19 fans, overclocked like crazy. This is because of the new case. 1300 should be enough for all that right?
> 
> My AX860 now restarts at full load sometimes.


The 1300 will be fine, first thing I did with my evga 1200 p2 was OV my twins to 1.274 and throw 1475/1953 on both with kboost then ran firestrike. Max draw during several runs was only around 835w. The real fun starts when I put my 5960x back up


----------



## BigMack70

Highest power draw I've seen at the wall on my rig under synthetic load is ~1150W... that's with a 5930K @ 1.4V and now a pair of Titan X cards @ 1.26V, 10 fans, 3 SSDs and an HDD.

Have a hard time seeing how a high quality 1200/1300W unit would not be enough for a dual Titan X system even with insane overclocks.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penal Stingray*
> 
> Sign Me Up! To The Club
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [


Welcome, to join just click the big text in the OP and fill out the Google doc and your done!!!


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> The 1300 will be fine, first thing I did with my evga 1200 p2 was OV my twins to 1.274 and throw 1475/1953 on both with kboost then ran firestrike. Max draw during several runs was only around 835w. The real fun starts when I put my 5960x back up


Man, I just bought an EVGA 1050w G2 that replaced a Corsair HX850. When I did that people were saying my 850w was enough for TX SLI.... I'm hoping this 1050w will be since my second TX should be here next week. I'm sure glad I have my pump and most of my fans on a second 520w Platinum Seagate PSU. I'll only have 2-HDDs, 1-SSD, 5 low powered fans, CPU @ 1.265 and my GPUs on the 1050w PSU.

Here's to hoping I'm good with this! If not I guess I'll just have to add this EVGA PSU to my ever growing collection..


----------



## BigMack70

850W should be enough for TX SLI if you leave everything in your system at stock...

You might push a 1050W unit depending on your voltages but should be fine unless you're doing something crazy.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> 850W should be enough for TX SLI if you leave everything in your system at stock...
> 
> You might push a 1050W unit depending on your voltages but should be fine unless you're doing something crazy.


Yeah I was thinking it should be in the beginning as well. I mean, I ran 2 OC'd 780 Ti's in SLI with a modded Bios and had no issues. But seeing all these high wattage reports has me wondering.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> Yeah I was thinking it should be in the beginning as well. I mean, I ran 2 OC'd 780 Ti's in SLI with a modded Bios and had no issues. But seeing all these high wattage reports has me wondering.


I can't see how you'd have a problem in games. 1050W is about as high a power draw at the wall as I ever see during gaming, which means that my system is probably drawing somewhere in the ballpark of 975W, and my system is fairly close to as highly overvolted as you are going to get on Haswell-E and two Titan X cards. Two extra cores on the 5960X might mean a bit more power but that's about it... not many people push >1.4V through the CPU or >1.26/1.27V through the GPU.


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> Man, I just bought an EVGA 1050w G2 that replaced a Corsair HX850. When I did that people were saying my 850w was enough for TX SLI.... I'm hoping this 1050w will be since my second TX should be here next week. I'm sure glad I have my pump and most of my fans on a second 520w Platinum Seagate PSU. I'll only have 2-HDDs, 1-SSD, 5 low powered fans, CPU @ 1.265 and my GPUs on the 1050w PSU.
> 
> Here's to hoping I'm good with this! If not I guess I'll just have to add this EVGA PSU to my ever growing collection..


You should put your setup in your sig when you get the chance, my 830w max draw was during the final firestrike test which spikes like crazy. That being said if you're benching with 2x 1.27v tx's and a moderate to heavily overvolted cpu you're going to be drawing 1k as a minimum looking closer to 1.1k. Again this will vary on your cpu, I base my figures on my power station killing 5960x









Gaming as you mentioned won't be drawing nearly as much power as benching (unless you run benching OCs for gaming).


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> Yeah I was thinking it should be in the beginning as well. I mean, I ran 2 OC'd 780 Ti's in SLI with a modded Bios and had no issues. But seeing all these high wattage reports has me wondering.


What cpu do you have?

I'd say you'll be fine myself too.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> What cpu do you have?
> 
> I'd say you'll be fine myself too.


4790k I usually have it sitting somehwere close to 1.24v but sometimes ramp it up to hit 4.9Ghz if I'm benching. I haven't delid it and my temps start seeing high 80's with spikes to low 90's around 1.37v+, so I've yet to hit 5Ghz. I can sit at 4.7Ghz around 1.24v-1.25v but need to go to 1.28 or so for 4.8Ghz and a lot higher just to hit 4.9Ghz. I'm sitting at 1.265 now just because I updated my mobo bios and threw in a quick OC for 4.7







. Which I need to go start tweaking down here in a few.


----------



## BrushyBill

I am curious to know if the areas I have circled in red actually need to be cooled? My Bitspower waterblock gave me instructions to place thermal pads on those locations and the block itself sits on them for added cooling. However, the Aquacomputer blocks I just ordered do not cover that area. How important is that to cool? Isn't it part of the voltage regulation?


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> I am curious to know if the areas I have circled in red actually need to be cooled? My Bitspower waterblock gave me instructions to place thermal pads on those locations and the block itself sits on them for added cooling. However, the Aquacomputer blocks I just ordered do not cover that area. How important is that to cool? Isn't it part of the voltage regulation?


EK blocks don't have pads their either, maybe the bitspower one does because the bare metal would come in contact with them otherwise so the pads are there to prevent accidental contact.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> I am curious to know if the areas I have circled in red actually need to be cooled? My Bitspower waterblock gave me instructions to place thermal pads on those locations and the block itself sits on them for added cooling. However, the Aquacomputer blocks I just ordered do not cover that area. How important is that to cool? Isn't it part of the voltage regulation?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> EK blocks don't have pads their either, maybe the bitspower one does because the bare metal would come in contact with them otherwise so the pads are there to prevent accidental contact.


the "regular" (not full cover) EK blocks leave those exposed also. Shooting with an IR gun while running Heaven 4.0 they will only hit 40C, so I wouldn't worry. The caps (blue tops) will get that warm too. Just some air flow is probably enough.

the 4 BCs I circled in yellow get much hotter - especially with OC memory.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the "regular" (not full cover) EK blocks leave those exposed also. Shooting with an IR gun while running Heaven 4.0 they will only hit 40C, so I wouldn't worry. The caps (blue tops) will get that warm too. Just some air flow is probably enough.
> 
> the 4 BCs I circled in yellow get much hotter - especially with OC memory.


Ah ok, good info. Thanks for checking those temps.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the "regular" (not full cover) EK blocks leave those exposed also. Shooting with an IR gun while running Heaven 4.0 they will only hit 40C, so I wouldn't worry. The caps (blue tops) will get that warm too. Just some air flow is probably enough.
> 
> the 4 BCs I circled in yellow get much hotter - especially with OC memory.


what are those 4 squares?


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> what are those 4 squares?


Buck controllers if I remember correctly. Jpmboy already posted about them getting hot - hence I wanted to put the thermal pads there too. Its something I will probably try using some very slim - like 0.5mm thermal pads. Depends how the block will actually look like and be cut out.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Buck controllers if I remember correctly. Jpmboy already posted about them getting hot - hence I wanted to put the thermal pads there too. Its something I will probably try using some very slim - like 0.5mm thermal pads. Depends how the block will actually look like and be cut out.


Ah, thanks for the info.

Wouldn't it be simpler to just squish a 1mm or 1.5mm thermal pad for the 4 squares?

According to wikipedia they're load limiters: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buck_converter

Would it be possible to somehow hardmod these to get more volts to the memory?


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Ah, thanks for the info.
> 
> Wouldn't it be simpler to just squish a 1mm or 1.5mm thermal pad for the 4 squares?
> 
> According to wikipedia they're load limiters: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buck_converter
> 
> Would it be possible to somehow hardmod these to get more volts to the memory?


Thats what I had in mind - don't know though how tall the thermal pads have to be to make proper contact with both the BCs and the block but not too tall so they would restric the other components from making the contact. So as I said, will have to wait and see when I get the blocks









As per the latter - not sure - others will have to chime in.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Thats what I had in mind - don't know though how tall the thermal pads have to be to make proper contact with both the BCs and the block but not too tall so they would restric the other components from making the contact. So as I said, will have to wait and see when I get the blocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As per the latter - not sure - others will have to chime in.


If it's a waterblock I'm pretty sure it wouldn't bend and just squish the pads right out.

Provided that there's enough screw pressure / pressure points.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> If it's a waterblock I'm pretty sure it wouldn't bend and just squish the pads right out.
> 
> Provided that there's enough screw pressure / pressure points.


the block won't bend.. the pcb will. that's why you need to test fit (0.5mm at a time as G227 suggests) in order to get a non-interfering fit. FRankly, I really do not know if putting pads on these will yield a higher OC, but it has to allow them to shed heat better. Whether that aids performance or longevity ... IDK. But I don;t know of an instance where keeping parts cooler is a bad thing.


----------



## G227

While we are talking about waterblocks - *here is a review they did on the AquaComputer 980 waterblock and active backplate* (it's similar build). http://www.xtremerigs.net/2015/04/02/aquacomputer-kryographics-for-gtx-980-review-aquacomputers-gtx-980-water-block-active-backplate/

Long story short:
- Core cooling bellow average
- VRM cooling exceptional
- Might have some compatibility issues
- Need to make sure during installation that all is properly making contact (memory modules weren't - not all at least - at their first attempt)

Here is also their 980 waterblock roundup -> http://www.xtremerigs.net/2015/04/07/gtx-980-water-block-round-up/4/ . Summary there is that EK is a good all-rounder and the others have their goods and bads







Overall though - most of the differences are so small that it won't really matter - save for abysmal VRM cooling from Alphacool (which I'm not sure if makes a block for TX) or Swiftech (again).

Overall, I'm a bit disappointed with the sub-par core cooling of the Aquacomputer - but then again, with MO-RA3 420, its going to be low, so the degree or two is not going to kill me. Plus the core generally is the least of an issue with water-cooling. So it makes me happy it cools VRM's well







.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> I got mine from this dude:-
> 
> http://stores.ebay.co.uk/pcerb?_rdc=1
> 
> Great service and decent pricing too. He ships Worldwide so you should be good for Finland!!!


Hey thanks man! Appreciate your help.

Well I ended up removing the whole backplates. I have good airflow in my case so I thought better to cool the chips rather with air than let them die there. I tested to add some TIM between the memory chips and the thermal pads but I wasn't satisfied still..I should have added it between thermal pad and backplate. I used EK Ectotherm on them, it turned out the stuff didn't come out of the memory chips easy. Tried to clean them with dry electronics liquid (I don't know what it's in english) and didn't come off, only when I rubbed the memory chips with a rubber glove it started to come off. LOL. Maybe I'll try eraser next.

Any ideas which stuff is safe and good to get everything off? It doesn't matter anything but doesn't look very nice.







Also I got some Ectotherm on the PCB next to memory chips so impossible clean it without some liquids.

Well, actually the naked PCB on the back matches the non-full cover copper waterblocks looks very well.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Your Welcome - I've found this stuff to be very effective at removing old TIM etc.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Arctic-Silver-ArctiClean-60ml-Thermal-Material-Remover-and-Surface-Cleaner-/331541939789?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item4d3170864d


----------



## Toology

Well i have had my Titan X for about a week and am loving it. Very powerful but the only thing i dislike is the card seems to lower its clock speed at 67 degrees for me ( only a few mhz but not sure why ). I have it OC to 1398mhz on the core right now but im almost thinking about flashing that max air 2 bios on it just so it doesnt downclock itself. Would there be any downsides to doing that? im using the stock cooler.


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Well i have had my Titan X for about a week and am loving it. Very powerful but the only thing i dislike is the card seems to lower its clock speed at 67 degrees for me ( only a few mhz but not sure why ). I have it OC to 1398mhz on the core right now but im almost thinking about flashing that max air 2 bios on it just so it doesnt downclock itself. Would there be any downsides to doing that? im using the stock cooler.


Thermal throttling takes place at 65C, keep it under if you don't want to be throttled


----------



## asperatis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> Man, I just bought an EVGA 1050w G2 that replaced a Corsair HX850. When I did that people were saying my 850w was enough for TX SLI.... I'm hoping this 1050w will be since my second TX should be here next week. I'm sure glad I have my pump and most of my fans on a second 520w Platinum Seagate PSU. I'll only have 2-HDDs, 1-SSD, 5 low powered fans, CPU @ 1.265 and my GPUs on the 1050w PSU.
> 
> Here's to hoping I'm good with this! If not I guess I'll just have to add this EVGA PSU to my ever growing collection..


850W PSU is actually enough for a system with dual Tx.
Mine's running on a AX860i, 5930K, Tx SLI (ref cards), xonar phoebus, rampage V extreme mobo, 15 fans, two fan controllers, d5 pump, 7 led strips, 1 HDD and 1 SSD.

During stress tests corsair link shows a maximum power draw of around 650W, so there's still a 200W headroom with my AX860i.

Important note though is that everything is at *stock speeds*. I could still put an overlock on my cpu, but there won't be enough headroom for an overclock on both of my titans here on an AX860i.
However, for the time being I don't need any overclocks whatsoever, as every single game thrown at the system is getting instantly decimated with every settings as maxed as possible.








150fps ingame on bf4 with everything maxed out is still 'pretty ok' with everything at stock speeds









EDIT: 150fps at 1440p resolution ofc. Imagine rocking it in 1080p lolz


----------



## iamdjango

I'm looking for a black plate for the stock air cooler. The EVGA backplate doesn't look very substantial given its perforations:



Any ideas if the EK-FC backplate will fit stock?



A visual inspection looks like it will but not sure about screw fixings.

Slightly off topic: Looking forward to seeing what Fury X users get as average OCs. I 'm 24/7 1450/7406 on MAX AIR 2 with the stock blower. Regarding memory, has anyone performed any quantitative benching of TX memory clocks at 4k+ res to see what the perf increase is over stock?

And thanks that Nvidia have tracked down the TDR issue in >350.12, makes me wonder if the reason they pulled Batman: Arkham Knight was due in part to that timing bug.


----------



## Toology

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> Thermal throttling takes place at 65C, keep it under if you don't want to be throttled


Does flashing the bios to something else like the max air 2 disable that?


----------



## G227

Hi guys - *need an advice*:

I'm planning to go SLI with my first loop in forseeable future and when finishing my ordrer for blocks from AquaComputer they offered me these SLI adapters for my waterblocks and active backplates http://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_info.php?products_id=3068 . I assume I don't need it per say - but is there an advantage of getting it and connecting the cards with it instead of just with tubing?

Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamdjango*
> 
> I'm looking for a black plate for the stock air cooler. The EVGA backplate doesn't look very substantial given its perforations:
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas if the EK-FC backplate will fit stock?
> 
> 
> 
> A visual inspection looks like it will but not sure about screw fixings.
> 
> Slightly off topic: Looking forward to seeing what Fury X users get as average OCs. I 'm 24/7 1450/7406 on MAX AIR 2 with the stock blower. Regarding memory, has anyone performed any quantitative benching of TX memory clocks at 4k+ res to see what the perf increase is over stock?
> 
> And thanks that Nvidia have tracked down the TDR issue in >350.12, makes me wonder if the reason they pulled Batman: Arkham Knight was due in part to that timing bug.


I was looking at it too - looks like it should fit but you might have to use the stock screwes instead as the ones for the backplate might be too long/short - but I can't confirm it.

As per benchmarks - I did preliminary testing against leaked Fury X Shadow of Mordor scores which include testing with OC'ing memory. Here is the chart for 4K:



As you see OC'ing memory does help a lot - especially at higher resolution where you need to move those big textures. This is - I reckon - also why Fury X and 390X do comparatively better at higher resolution than NVIDIA cards. Fury X has extremely wide bus which helps with moving those textures fast and 390X has I think wider bus (512) too (though obviously not as much as Fury X).

You can also see the difference between OCing Fury X and Titan X - and those PERFORMANCE GAINS








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> Does flashing the bios to something else like the max air 2 disable that?


No


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Hi guys - *need an advice*:
> 
> I'm planning to go SLI with my first loop in forseeable future and when finishing my ordrer for blocks from AquaComputer they offered me these SLI adapters for my waterblocks and active backplates http://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_info.php?products_id=3068 . I assume I don't need it per say - but is there an advantage of getting it and connecting the cards with it instead of just with tubing?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> I was looking at it too - looks like it should fit but you might have to use the stock screwes instead as the ones for the backplate might be too long/short - but I can't confirm it.
> 
> As per benchmarks - I did preliminary testing against leaked Fury X Shadow of Mordor scores which include testing with OC'ing memory. Here is the chart for 4K:
> 
> 
> 
> As you see OC'ing memory does help a lot - especially at higher resolution where you need to move those big textures. This is - I reckon - also why Fury X and 390X do comparatively better at higher resolution than NVIDIA cards. Fury X has extremely wide bus which helps with moving those textures fast and 390X has I think wider bus (512) too (though obviously not as much as Fury X).
> 
> You can also see the difference between OCing Fury X and Titan X - and those PERFORMANCE GAINS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No


I used those terminals on a pair of 7970s (sans active backplate. They work great, like the EK terminals do. Required? No. A pair of adjustable fittings work as well. like these:
http://koolance.com/dual-video-connector-adjustable-2-3-slot-spacing


----------



## hotrod717

Can someone please post std. EVGA Titan X bios. Non-SC. Thanks.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Can someone please post std. EVGA Titan X bios. Non-SC. Thanks.


There ya go:-

EVGA-GM200.zip 150k .zip file


----------



## Stizuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamdjango*
> 
> I'm looking for a black plate for the stock air cooler. The EVGA backplate doesn't look very substantial given its perforations:
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas if the EK-FC backplate will fit stock?
> 
> 
> 
> A visual inspection looks like it will but not sure about screw fixings.
> 
> Slightly off topic: Looking forward to seeing what Fury X users get as average OCs. I 'm 24/7 1450/7406 on MAX AIR 2 with the stock blower. Regarding memory, has anyone performed any quantitative benching of TX memory clocks at 4k+ res to see what the perf increase is over stock?
> 
> And thanks that Nvidia have tracked down the TDR issue in >350.12, makes me wonder if the reason they pulled Batman: Arkham Knight was due in part to that timing bug.


I have the ek block/backplate and am currently running on air. I as you wanted to attach the backplate. You are going to need a unique set of screws to make it happen. The EK screws dont fit into the stock cooler holes (too thin if i recall) and the stock screws are not long enough to attach the backplate.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> There ya go:-
> 
> EVGA-GM200.zip 150k .zip file


Thanks. I'm at a loss. I have no issues on z97, but for whatever reason, Titan x will not run correct on x99. Has to be a mobo issue. This has been driving me nuts for weeks. Odd thing is, I have no issues with any other card on x99. ????


----------



## cstkl1




----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asperatis*
> 
> 850W PSU is actually enough for a system with dual Tx.
> Mine's running on a AX860i, 5930K, Tx SLI (ref cards), xonar phoebus, rampage V extreme mobo, 15 fans, two fan controllers, d5 pump, 7 led strips, 1 HDD and 1 SSD.
> 
> During stress tests corsair link shows a maximum power draw of around 650W, so there's still a 200W headroom with my AX860i.
> 
> Important note though is that everything is at *stock speeds*. I could still put an overlock on my cpu, but there won't be enough headroom for an overclock on both of my titans here on an AX860i.
> However, for the time being I don't need any overclocks whatsoever, as every single game thrown at the system is getting instantly decimated with every settings as maxed as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 150fps ingame on bf4 with everything maxed out is still 'pretty ok' with everything at stock speeds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: 150fps at 1440p resolution ofc. Imagine rocking it in 1080p lolz


I have the AX860 (non I) and when I overclock my cards to 1.2 something volts (the one nvidia locks it at), my PC will shut off and restart. But after spending almost 2K on watercooling parts, you bet I'm going to overclock them







so I'll be getting an EVGA 1300 G2 soon


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManuelG;5108246*
> The hotfix driver has passed QA testing and we have also reached out to a dozen end users who have posted feedback that they were experiencing the TDRs and those users all came back saying the driver fixed the issue for them so the driver is clear for posting later today.


http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=399780&page=11

Expect a new driver today


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> Thermal throttling takes place at 65C, keep it under if you don't want to be throttled


This really is not a BIG deal at all.







I set mine to 1418, and get 1405 nice and steady after the -13 throttle when the temp rises. Just set your +core 13 MHz higher and you're all set.


----------



## gavros777

Does
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> This really is not a BIG deal at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I set mine to 1418, and get 1405 nice and steady after the -13 throttle when the temp rises. Just set your +core 13 MHz higher and you're all set.


+1! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> Does flashing the bios to something else like the max air 2 disable that?


No.


----------



## G227

Btw guys here is an *excellent review* of the Fury X as compared to top NVIDIA offerings (980Ti, Titan X, 980 etc.) from JayZ: 




The reason I felt a lot of other reviews were lacking is that everybody compared all the cards @ stock speeds - which, frankly, if you are buying enthusiast GPU like 980Ti/TX/FX you will not have. *JayZ compares all his cards overclocked* (not to the limit, but almost) *and this video clearly shows how FX falls behind in anything but stock speeds*. Jayz even explains it in the video that the only time, Fury X holds its own is when its overclocked and 980Ti is left on reference only with GPU boost 2.0. This might change a bit when OC software gets up to date and some custom BIOSes will get released - but keep in mind, JayZ uses stock BIOS on all his cards anyway (though voltage advantage so far goes to NVIDIA).

Not sure how that makes me feel. I love that we have a better card, but I think we need AMD to do good to keep NVIDIA in check. Sort of a bittersweet victory









Also - what I like about Fury X is its performance at 4K. It clearly does comparatively better than NVIDIA. I think that has to do with the bus width potentially - which is also bigger on 390X that is the same story vs 980.


----------



## cyenz

Nvidia just released a driver fix for those with TDR´s:

http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3694/


----------



## Pandora's Box

http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3694/

Website isn't loading correctly, scroll down for driver download links.


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Second hand MSI GTX Titan X with EK-FC Titan X Acetal block for 894 USD, worth it? No clue how it overclocks.

In comparison, new GTX 980 Ti SC is 894 USD (with reference cooler).


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> Second hand MSI GTX Titan X with EK-FC Titan X Acetal block for 894 USD, worth it? No clue how it overclocks.
> 
> In comparison, new GTX 980 Ti SC is 894 USD (with reference cooler).


Easy decision - If you have the loop already go for the T-X!


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Easy decision - If you have the loop already go for the T-X!


I have everything I need for two loops actually.







Is it a good price? I am in desperate need for a GPU ...


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> Second hand MSI GTX Titan X with EK-FC Titan X Acetal block for 894 USD, worth it? No clue how it overclocks.
> 
> In comparison, new GTX 980 Ti SC is 894 USD (with reference cooler).


I'll second this:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Easy decision - If you have the loop already go for the T-X!


All a 980ti is, is a cut down Titan X. If you already have a custom loop, then you will need to get a block for the 980ti, meaning you would end up paying $100 more for a cut down Titan-X than you would for a Titan-X itself.

Even if you don't have a loop, as long as the Titan-X comes with the original cooler, it should still outperform the 980ti SC. Either way dollar per dollar, the T-X will give you more performance for the same cost of the 980ti SC at those numbers.

edit: On a good water loop with custom bios, to my knowledge there isn't a Titan-X that doesn't run stable at 1450. Most are going to 1500 to 1550 mhz, so you are pretty safe when it comes to a good overclocking card going with the Titan-X with water cooling.


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> I'll second this:
> All a 980ti is, is a cut down Titan X. If you already have a custom loop, then you will need to get a block for the 980ti, meaning you would end up paying $100 more for a cut down Titan-X than you would for a Titan-X itself.
> 
> Even if you don't have a loop, as long as the Titan-X comes with the original cooler, it should still outperform the 980ti SC. Either way dollar per dollar, the T-X will give you more performance for the same cost of the 980ti SC at those numbers.
> 
> edit: On a good water loop with custom bios, to my knowledge there isn't a Titan-X that doesn't run stable at 1450. Most are going to 1500 to 1550 mhz, so you are pretty safe when it comes to a good overclocking card going with the Titan-X with water cooling.


Sounds good, thanks. I have e-mailed the seller, hopefully he gets back to me this evening.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> Second hand MSI GTX Titan X with EK-FC Titan X Acetal block for 894 USD, worth it? No clue how it overclocks.
> 
> In comparison, new GTX 980 Ti SC is 894 USD (with reference cooler).


Crippled Titan X is crippled... I would get the TX without any hesitations at all but only if it's EVGA so the warranty transfers and valid even if a block was installed on it. People say 6GB of memory is enough for any games. I use up 8.3GB of memory on my titans just on GTA V. Memory is worth it.


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Crippled Titan X is crippled... I would get the TX without any hesitations at all but only if it's EVGA so the warranty transfers and valid even if a block was installed on it. People say 6GB of memory is enough for any games. I use up 8.3GB of memory on my titans just on GTA V. Memory is worth it.


Warranty is no worry in Norway, I know the "deals" where the card is bought, they are pretty flexible.







I just hope one of these cards will do it for me, or else I need to get my hands on another second hand card ... new prices in Norway is 1300 USD, at least.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> Warranty is no worry in Norway, I know the "deals" where the card is bought, they are pretty flexible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just hope one of these cards will do it for me, or else I need to get my hands on another second hand card ... new prices in Norway is 1300 USD, at least.


As a test I couldn't run a single card in 4k maxed settings on 1 titan x without it making me seasick from the bounciness on GTA 5 but it was solid on 1440. What were you looking to do with it?

Edit: Removed doubles.


----------



## veedubfreak

894 is a screaming deal for a T-x with waterblock. When I got mine I had to pay 130 for the block, another 30 for the backing plate and 999 for the card.


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> As a test I couldn't run a single card in 4k maxed settings on 1 titan x without it making me seasick from the bounciness on GTA 5 but it was solid on 1440. What were you looking to do with it?
> 
> Edit: Removed doubles.


I want to do Witcher 3 at pretty much max settings in 4K, Sniper Elite 3 in pretty much max settings in 4K, GTA V on good graphics in 4K. Not going to play much else than that for now.







My R9 290X Lightning did not do well on GTA V on 4K, nor Witcher 3 at 4K, low settings and it was BAD. I also like to do Assassin's Creed Unity in 4K with max-ish settings, no AA of course.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veedubfreak*
> 
> 894 is a screaming deal for a T-x with waterblock. When I got mine I had to pay 130 for the block, another 30 for the backing plate and 999 for the card.


Yes, it sounds like a good price. There is another one that sell an EVGA GTX Titan X SC second hand for 1120 USD just with reference cooler, I think it is a bit much, but I guess I might go for that one with this card.

Well, it is supposedly sold, guess I have to keep looking.


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*


How'd you get Dx11 to work with the gameworks options?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Ran a bunch of benchmarks today using GTA V and Shadow of Mordor. SLI was enabled and speeds varied from 1380Mhz core/8Ghz memory to 1455Mhz/8Ghz. GFX settings were set to 1440p/max settings, 2x MSAA with TXAA enabled. The difference was 1-3 frames in regards to minimum and average framerate in both games. Only major difference is my cards at 1455Mhz need 1.23v while 1380Mhz needs around 1.15v... Needless to say I'll be running at 1380Mhz/8Ghz using stock volts when gaming.


----------



## dpoverlord

Well boys and girls I finally have a computer!!!







Even had a scare, when I plugged everything into the Dedicated AC circuit and my G2-1300 PSU went up in smoke.... I had everything connected... At least it works
New System:
5930K w/ Thermalright SB-IE
ASUS Rampage V Extreme /311 version
Samsung JS9500 65" or JS9000 55" 4k TV (seeing which fits the wall better


Spoiler: Monitor photo






http://imgur.com/FDz5Ih9

[/url]



I somehow went without a computer for months on end, so its *NICE to be up!







* I have all the Titan X's and need to weed out some as I only plan to keep 2 and want to find the best overclock / Higher ASIC for air cooling. After reading the 161 pages (skipped some) did SKY or Occam or anyone else come up with a better bios or O/C method?

I plan to only use 2 and sell the other 2 EVGA Titan X SuperClocked, I plan to do Air Cooling again on this beast and any quick guidance would be helpful. I also saw that the 980TI was $400 less with 8GB of Ram, other than ram, is there a reason to stay Titan X since I saw these were selling for the same price retail still.


----------



## upload420

anyone running max air 2 24/7. Have had it flashed for 3 days now. overclocked to 1538mhz core 7.8ghz mem. Just wondering if i should revert back to default as to not lower the life of my card or is the max air 2 pretty safe for 24/7? On the ek fc waterblock, waiting on backplate but fan blowing on back of card. Top temps 45.c after hours of gaming or benching.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=399780&page=11
> 
> Expect a new driver today


Robin; Holy Batwings, that was fast!

Batman; Yeah Nvidia's got our backs!

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=400347

Edit: Whoops my bad, I didn't see the other posts!!!


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *upload420*
> 
> anyone running max air 2 24/7. Have had it flashed for 3 days now. overclocked to 1538mhz core 7.8ghz mem. Just wondering if i should revert back to default as to not lower the life of my card or is the max air 2 pretty safe for 24/7? On the ek fc waterblock, waiting on backplate but fan blowing on back of card. Top temps 45.c after hours of gaming or benching.


I'd only run at those speeds when benchmarking.


----------



## NIGos

Anyone else experiencing weird *red dots* while playing witcher3??

If I overclock my TX beyond 1455MHz core I start seeing intermittent red dots all over the screen (the more the higher the clock) ; all this regardless of voltage, I get them at 1,230mV and also at 1,274mV. It also seems that they appear only in witcher3, while other games such as GTA5 work fine.

Could this mean that my TX is damaged? As I haven't read yet of anyone else incurring in such issues.

p.s. Card is watercooled with AIO Hybrid and also mounts the evga backplate


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIGos*
> 
> Anyone else experiencing weird *red dots* while playing witcher3??
> 
> If I overclock my TX beyond 1455MHz core I start seeing intermittent red dots all over the screen (the more the higher the clock) ; all this regardless of voltage, I get them at 1,230mV and also at 1,274mV. It also seems that they appear only in witcher3, while other games such as GTA5 work fine.
> 
> Could this mean that my TX is damaged? As I haven't read yet of anyone else incurring in such issues.
> 
> p.s. Card is watercooled with AIO Hybrid and also mounts the evga backplate


I experienced this but only occasionally and only ever in the top left corner of the screen during dialogue. Figured it was just a game glitch.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *upload420*
> 
> anyone running max air 2 24/7. Have had it flashed for 3 days now. overclocked to 1538mhz core 7.8ghz mem. Just wondering if i should revert back to default as to not lower the life of my card or is the max air 2 pretty safe for 24/7? On the ek fc waterblock, waiting on backplate but fan blowing on back of card. Top temps 45.c after hours of gaming or benching.


I'm running max air 2 24/7


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> How'd you get Dx11 to work with the gameworks options?


Dont use sli. Single card.

Btw heard good things about 353.38. Some say higher oc back to 347.88 levels.


----------



## jommy999

Hi.

my Titan X Hybrid is running only 22% fan at any workload because i set it as auto. is that ok ? or its better to set profile fan ?

i assume that fan on radiator will run at full speed all the time ?

any recommend ? Thank you


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jommy999*
> 
> Hi.
> 
> my Titan X Hybrid is running only 22% fan at any workload because i set it as auto. is that ok ? or its better to set profile fan ?
> 
> i assume that fan on radiator will run at full speed all the time ?
> 
> any recommend ? Thank you


hybrid owner here. I run a custom fan curve of 40C = 40% 50C = 50%. you need to cool the VRM's and memory still.


----------



## jommy999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> hybrid owner here. I run a custom fan curve of 40C = 40% 50C = 50%. you need to cool the VRM's and memory still.


Thank you i just set my fan curve like your.


----------



## DADDYDC650

I noticed that the LED's on my Asus Titan X cooler are a different colored shade of green compared to my EVGA Titan X. It's kind of annoying to look at and I was thinking of having TigerDirect exchanging it for me. Will TigerDirect send me a brand new replacement or a refurb? Aren't all Titan X coolers exactly the same or is something up with mines?


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I noticed that the LED's on my Asus Titan X cooler are a different colored shade of green compared to my EVGA Titan X. It's kind of annoying to look at and I was thinking of having TigerDirect exchanging it for me. Will TigerDirect send me a brand new replacement or a refurb? Aren't all Titan X coolers exactly the same or is something up with mines?


It might be the brightness. Go into precision X and change it

Edit - go into nvidia GeForce experience and change it. Sorry


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> It might be the brightness. Go into precision X and change it
> 
> Edit - go into nvidia GeForce experience and change it. Sorry


Nope. It's a slightly different shade of green no matter the brightness level.


----------



## jh30uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Nope. It's a slightly different shade of green no matter the brightness level.


They are all made in 1 place by 1 OEM for Nvidia.

Sure there is no protective plastic stuck to it?


----------



## Nytestryke

See you don't have this issue when you only have to look at 'EK'. Do you spend much time looking at your tx's heatsink instead of the screen(s)


----------



## DADDYDC650

You can see that the LED's are a different shade of green. The difference isn't as dramatic in person but it's enough to annoy me. The top card is a darker shade of green compared to the bottom which is a lighter shade.


Top card is EVGA and bottom is ASUS. Not even sure which one is the correct shade of green. Anyone?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> See you don't have this issue when you only have to look at 'EK'. Do you spend much time looking at your tx's heatsink instead of the screen(s)


Not very helpful but ok.


----------



## jh30uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Not very helpful but ok.


About as helpful as a condom with a hole in it.









If you do not want to sand both white get some Gel for disco lights and cut it to size and stick it to each with some easy to remove glue like kids use at school or you may get some that does stick.

http://www.djsupplies.co.uk/coloured-filter-gels-acetate-92-c.asp

TBH I disabled mines as green does not go with my build or blue LED's, I could sand it white and if my GPU later died EVGA would only charge me for a new cooler as its not stock but modded.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Thanks for the suggestion but I'd rather exchange it.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion but I'd rather exchange it.


Bro, they're just lights







there's no need to exchange it. You said your cards run at exactly the way you like, and can get 8000 on the memory. Would you really take the chance of getting one that's worse?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Bro, they're just lights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there's no need to exchange it. You said your cards run at exactly the way you like, and can get 8000 on the memory. Would you really take the chance of getting one that's worse?


I know they are just lights but I would like them to be the same color like they should. I actually enjoy them and the animations I can choose using GeForce Experience. Besides, I'm pretty sure 90 percent of Titan X's do 8Ghz memory. Not really that special me thinks.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> See you don't have this issue when you only have to look at 'EK'. Do you spend much time looking at your tx's heatsink instead of the screen(s)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Bro, they're just lights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there's no need to exchange it. You said your cards run at exactly the way you like, and can get 8000 on the memory. Would you really take the chance of getting one that's worse?


Exactly how I feel. I'm the type that will take performance over aesthetics any day of the week. Unless it's a display model or something of the sort, why worry? LEDs are overrated anyways in my opinion.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jh30uk*
> 
> About as helpful as a condom with a hole in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you do not want to sand both white get some Gel for disco lights and cut it to size and stick it to each with some easy to remove glue like kids use at school or you may get some that does stick.
> 
> http://www.djsupplies.co.uk/coloured-filter-gels-acetate-92-c.asp
> 
> TBH I disabled mines as green does not go with my build or blue LED's, I could sand it white and if my GPU later died EVGA would only charge me for a new cooler as its not stock but modded.


@DADDYDC650

Modding it is easy enough. What jh30uk says here would be the best option if your cards are running the way you want and you just can't get over the LED color difference.


----------



## Nytestryke

Exactly, while I like looking at my titans I much prefer their primary role to how they look. But then again Paris Hilton purchased a Ferrari a few years ago and had it resprayed pink


----------



## DADDYDC650

Well my newest Titan X seems to only want to run at 1360Mhz core 8.1-8.2Ghz memory at stock volts (fully game stable) while my EVGA can do 1404-1414Mhz stock volts and the memory OC's about the same. Couldn't hurt to throw my hat back into the lottery since I do have a legit issue.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> Exactly, while I like looking at my titans I much prefer their primary role to how they look. But then again Paris Hilton purchased a Ferrari a few years ago and had it resprayed pink


But she had it resprayed. She didn't send it back to exchange it for a different color









To each their own though. I know some people are more OCD than others about certain things like that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Well my newest Titan X seems to only want to run at 1360Mhz core 8.1-8.2Ghz memory at stock volts (fully game stable) while my EVGA can do 1404-1414Mhz stock volts and the memory OC's about the same. Couldn't hurt to throw my hat back into the lottery since I do have a legit issue.


Good point!


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Well my newest Titan X seems to only want to run at 1360Mhz core 8.1-8.2Ghz memory at stock volts (fully game stable) while my EVGA can do 1404-1414Mhz stock volts and the memory OC's about the same. Couldn't hurt to throw my hat back into the lottery since I do have a legit issue.


from my understanding, Tiger Direct doesn't do exchanges for video cards. When I purchased the EVGA ones, it said in bold print that I need to go through the manufacture for anything regarding RMA, so an exchange is probably included in that as well. Honestly, I wouldn't worry about it. Green, or light green. Dark green, or green.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> from my understanding, Tiger Direct doesn't do exchanges for video cards. When I purchased the EVGA ones, it said in bold print that I need to go through the manufacture for anything regarding RMA, so an exchange is probably included in that as well. Honestly, I wouldn't worry about it. Green, or light green. Dark green, or green.


I honestly don't want to bother exchanging it and it's really not as dramatic as the picture implies. I was more curious as to whether anyone else ran into this "issue".


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I honestly don't want to bother exchanging it and it's really not as dramatic as the picture implies. I was more curious as to whether anyone else ran into this "issue".


You just said a few post back that you wanted to exchange it


----------



## Crazy G

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIGos*
> 
> Anyone else experiencing weird *red dots* while playing witcher3??
> 
> If I overclock my TX beyond 1455MHz core I start seeing intermittent red dots all over the screen (the more the higher the clock) ; all this regardless of voltage, I get them at 1,230mV and also at 1,274mV. It also seems that they appear only in witcher3, while other games such as GTA5 work fine.
> 
> Could this mean that my TX is damaged? As I haven't read yet of anyone else incurring in such issues.
> 
> p.s. Card is watercooled with AIO Hybrid and also mounts the evga backplate


Yes, I´m having that too but in IL2 Cliffs of Dover TF and only in this sim. Just got these once in a while. Wonder what is that. Temps are in the mid 50´s and OC @ 1459 core/8000 memory/ 1.218v. I´ll lower the OC a tad and see. Wizards, please help!!


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> You just said a few post back that you wanted to exchange it


Yeah but it's not a big deal like you said. Not sure why you are looking into it more than what it is lol.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Yeah but it's not a big deal like you said. Not sure why you are looking into it more than what it is lol.


All of your post basically said you want to exchange, and you were looking for answers to if you should. I wasn't looking into anything. Just stating that there's really no need to. It would be more of a hassle over anything.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> All of your post basically said you want to exchange, and you were looking for answers to if you should. I wasn't looking into anything. Just stating that there's really no need to. It would be more of a hassle over anything.


Yes i mentioned exchanging it and it does annoy me but I also felt like keeping it since it's just an led . My bad for confusing you bud.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Both of my TX's are flashed with the Sheyster modified Hydro Copper BIOS. Running SLI at 1430Mhz/8Ghz my top card would need 1.224v while my bottom card would need 1.23v. Mind you, Firestrike would eventually crash at these speeds which I thought was odd since most Titan X's run fine at these settings. I decided to connect my displayport cable to the bottom TX which now made it the main TX according to Windows 8.1. I then disabled SLI and chose the top card as my PhysX card.and the bottom card as the main GPU. After doing this, my bottom card (main GPU now) now runs fully stable at 1430Mhz/8Ghz and only needs 1.21v to do so. Anyone care to explain? I'm guessing it's either heat related when running SLI or both GPU's are pushed harder when both are running at 1430Mhz/8Ghz and need more voltage to do so. If it's none of the above then maybe my PSU can't hang with both cards overclocked to a certain amount.....

Just purchased 32GB of some G.Skill 2400Mhz DDR3 for $159 after taxes. Guess I finally meet Nvidia's recommended system requirements for TItan X.


----------



## TremF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> You can see that the LED's are a different shade of green. The difference isn't as dramatic in person but it's enough to annoy me. The top card is a darker shade of green compared to the bottom which is a lighter shade.
> 
> 
> Top card is EVGA and bottom is ASUS. Not even sure which one is the correct shade of green. Anyone?


I have an ASUS TX and an MSI TX and both are the same colour green as your EVGA. Not sure why your ASUS is so light.

You could always turn them off or change the flashing/breathing in Geforce Experience if it truly bothered you


----------



## dpoverlord

The first 2 Titan X have:
ASIC of 64.3% and 70%

Whats the best way of checking the Overclock on these?


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> The first 2 Titan X have:
> ASIC of 64.3% and 70%
> 
> Whats the best way of checking the Overclock on these?


If you have the cooling then use 1.274v bios

Also install the newest chrome "hotfix" driver, after that just mess around with valley/heaven or another type of looping benchmark


----------



## max883

Can someone please post std. EVGA Titan X bios. Non-SC. 84.00.1f.00.01 Thanks.


----------



## kiwivda

Hi to all, here from Italy trying to cook my mod, but can someone explain me in the Power Table the 7th group of 3 values what it means?
And why in the maxair bios is set to 100000mV? And also why from the pci-e line many of you draw 80000mV if the socket is specified for 75000mV?

I cannot understand.









Here is my mod, any suggestion appreciated (sorry for the italian on the image, but in red are the values I changed):


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











]


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *max883*
> 
> Can someone please post std. EVGA Titan X bios. Non-SC. 84.00.1f.00.01 Thanks.


I posted it yesterday see post #11191


----------



## max883

i now but that was 84.00.1f.00.90


----------



## cstkl1

Hmm i find the hotfix few games fps drops.
Reverting back to 353.30


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Hmm i find the hotfix few games fps drops.
> Reverting back to 353.30


Each of their last few drivers has dropped performance slightly for me. :\

On another note... anyone else with Titan X in SLI getting occasional blue screen crashes from the nvidia driver in Project Cars?


----------



## unreality

How do you guys test Memory OC?

Im at 8400MHz and no crashes or artifacts so far. Dont want to blow those sweet VRAM chips up!


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> How do you guys test Memory OC?
> 
> Im at 8400MHz and no crashes or artifacts so far. Dont want to blow those sweet VRAM chips up!


As long as they are appropriately cooled, I'd say keep taking baby steps forward until you start crashing.

Don't think it's much worth it over 8,000 though, much past that it will negatively impact your core overclock stability.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIGos*
> 
> Anyone else experiencing weird *red dots* while playing witcher3??
> 
> If I overclock my TX beyond 1455MHz core I start seeing intermittent red dots all over the screen (the more the higher the clock) ; all this regardless of voltage, I get them at 1,230mV and also at 1,274mV. It also seems that they appear only in witcher3, while other games such as GTA5 work fine.
> 
> Could this mean that my TX is damaged? As I haven't read yet of anyone else incurring in such issues.
> 
> p.s. Card is watercooled with AIO Hybrid and also mounts the evga backplate


Witcher 3 rides GPU's hard and hangs them up wet. I've got to crank my cards down nearly 100 mhz from what is otherwise the max stable overclock on other games.


----------



## jommy999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Witcher 3 rides GPU's hard and hangs them up wet. I've got to crank my cards down nearly 100 mhz from what is otherwise the max stable overclock on other games.


same that only Witcher 3 that gave me black screen but still hear music and gameplay in the background (turn 50hz down for witcher3) but stable on other games or benchmark


----------



## unreality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> As long as they are appropriately cooled, I'd say keep taking baby steps forward until you start crashing.
> 
> Don't think it's much worth it over 8,000 though, much past that it will negatively impact your core overclock stability.


Thanks. I was testing valley runs and these were the results at 1488 Core (2560x1440):
8000MHz: 2864
8200MHz: 2910
8400MHz: 2949
8500MHz: 2964
8600MHz: 2996
8700MHz: Crash with a lot of colored artifacts on screen.


----------



## jh30uk

Good card esp with Core OC at same time, leave VRAM at 8.5GHZ and be happy as some cannot get 8.2GHZ stable.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *max883*
> 
> Can someone please post std. EVGA Titan X bios. Non-SC. 84.00.1f.00.01 Thanks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *max883*
> 
> i now but that was 84.00.1f.00.90


Unless I am mistaken BIOS version 84.00.1F.00.01 is the BIOS code for the reference Nvidia cards. All EVGA cards use BIOS version 84.00.1F.00.90. So I presume you have your manufacturers mixed up???

Here is the standard Nvidia 84.00.1F.00.01 BIOS;

GM200BIOS.zip 601k .zip file


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> How do you guys test Memory OC?
> 
> Im at 8400MHz and no crashes or artifacts so far. Dont want to blow those sweet VRAM chips up!


Both my GPU's can run at past 8.2Ghz but 8Ghz is the sweet spot. Anything higher isn't worth the tiny performance boost if any.

People, if you aren't stable in Witcher 3 or any game for that matter, you need to downclock. That's why its important to not run high overclocks while gaming. You can run stable in most games but crash in a few and blame it on the game and not your OC.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> See you don't have this issue when you only have to look at 'EK'. Do you spend much time looking at your tx's heatsink instead of the screen(s)


When I'm laying in bed I can't help but see the sleeping beast with its red underbelly protecting me at night. Wish I managed to stick the other led into the EK block but a single red led has been pretty well and not too bright for me (I leave my PC on 24/7).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *upload420*
> 
> anyone running max air 2 24/7. Have had it flashed for 3 days now. overclocked to 1538mhz core 7.8ghz mem. Just wondering if i should revert back to default as to not lower the life of my card or is the max air 2 pretty safe for 24/7? On the ek fc waterblock, waiting on backplate but fan blowing on back of card. Top temps 45.c after hours of gaming or benching.


I'm still running the first maxair bios though I think there difference between the two are not that drastic. To revert to stock is up to you. If you have the EK full block on, backplate, and some fans blowing on the card it certainly helps keeps things "cool". We don't know if it is technically safe because the original voltage of the card was only 1.234v and a max tdp of 275W. Anything past that is uncharted territory and is a field test or experiment at this time. I ran custom bios's on my original Titans and mined on them for a month straight but something did "explode" on one card but it still kept working. Wish I could find the pic I took of it long ago...

Depending on the game you can easily push 300+ watts into the card so long as you have an aftermarket bios. I've been flip flopping between my sig rig specs on the GPU (1531 MHz / 8 GHz) with an aftermarket bios (maxAir) and going back to the stock bios @ 1400 MHz / 7.5 GHz. Simply because we are hitting the 100°F+ range and my room isn't exactly a cool place to be in especially when gaming. Lately though I haven't been playing demanding games (Just Red Orchestra 2) which has been perfectly fine on the stock bios as far as power targets go.


----------



## TremF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> On another note... anyone else with Titan X in SLI getting occasional blue screen crashes from the nvidia driver in Project Cars?


I have found that Project Cars doesn't like my cards being overclocked. If they are and I try to play the screen goes grey/black yet I can still hear sound. Eventually it shows an error and I can close Project Cars down and carry on. It's the only game that does it.

What I have found works is if I reset the cards back to default then I am able to play. Then I just choose the overclock profile again when I am finished for other games. The only issue with that is I can't flash the cards with the bios I want to as it is overclocked by default so until they fix the crashes I am stuck with my default bios's which don't overclock so far and drop 13 points when the cards hit 65c








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Witcher 3 rides GPU's hard and hangs them up wet. I've got to crank my cards down nearly 100 mhz from what is otherwise the max stable overclock on other games.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jommy999*
> 
> same that only Witcher 3 that gave me black screen but still hear music and gameplay in the background (turn 50hz down for witcher3) but stable on other games or benchmark


That's weird. My cards run Witcher 3 just fine with both overclocked to 1422MHz/8GHz - I ran a single card at 1455MHz/8GHz with no problems with it. The issue you mention with the black screen and sound in the background I get with Project Cars only. I have found it easier to just reset my bios to default when I go to play that as I still get 80-100+ fps at stock


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Im selling one of my Titan X's if somebody is looking for one. http://www.overclock.net/t/1562372/pny-titan-x


----------



## TremF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> Im selling one of my Titan X's if somebody is looking for one. http://www.overclock.net/t/1562372/pny-titan-x


I wish this had been a few days earlier. I have just paid £700 for a pre-owned MSI TX from Ebay. I'd have snapped yours off you in a shot at that price as that's £540! Unfortunately I don't have a need for 3 TX's


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jommy999*
> 
> same that only Witcher 3 that gave me black screen but still hear music and gameplay in the background (turn 50hz down for witcher3) but stable on other games or benchmark


People have had to do this with GTA as well, or increase vcore if they have some headroom to do so.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Found out last night my Asus TX overclocks about 15-20Mhz less than my EVGA TX. They can both hit 8.2+Ghz memory but I keep them at 8Ghz. What's weird is that my cards were crashing in Firestrike Ultra and GTA V at anything above 1380Mhz core with 1.23v and now they are both stable at 1430Mhz and higher with 1.23v. Only thing I changed was the SLI configuration. My Asus TX went from being the 2nd card to main GPU. The Asus TX is handling PhysX as well via auto-select.

BTW, I also lowered my 3770k to 4.4Ghz which uses less voltage. I never had problems running at 4.7Ghz before with any game or graphics cards prior to my Titan X's. Not sure if my PSU can't handle the wattage with my cpu at 4.7Ghz/1.28v and TX's at 1.23v each or something was up with my SLI config.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TremF*
> 
> That's weird. My cards run Witcher 3 just fine with both overclocked to 1422MHz/8GHz - I ran a single card at 1455MHz/8GHz with no problems with it. The issue you mention with the black screen and sound in the background I get with Project Cars only. I have found it easier to just reset my bios to default when I go to play that as I still get 80-100+ fps at stock


Yeah 1450 is what I'm clocking at in Witcher 3, although I could probably move it up a bit. In GTA V and 3dmark and Valley, it's stable at 1540 mhz.

I haven't tried increasing the clocks beyond that recently though, the new drivers and W3 patches may allow me to run the clocks stable higher now though. Point being W3 O/C isn't stable where most other games are.


----------



## trawetSluaP

Anyone have the standard EVGA SC bios? Had it but lost it after PC troubles...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trawetSluaP*
> 
> Anyone have the standard EVGA SC bios? Had it but lost it after PC troubles...


scroll back a page or two. was just posted... and it's in the OP


----------



## trawetSluaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> scroll back a page or two. was just posted... and it's in the OP


Couldn't see the standard SC bios in the OP, only modded variants. The one posted a few pages ago is the non-SC, I'm after the SC bios.


----------



## SteezyTN

So who is all the EVGA 1300 G2 owners in here? I'm about to get one now to replace my AX860 for when I get my Case Labs case. How quiet it?


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trawetSluaP*
> 
> Couldn't see the standard SC bios in the OP, only modded variants. The one posted a few pages ago is the non-SC, I'm after the SC bios.


It's in Sheyster's GM200BIOS.zip on the first page in the OP, just read the description, it tells you what's in the zip file.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So who is all the EVGA 1300 G2 owners in here? I'm about to get one now to replace my AX860 for when I get my Case Labs case. How quiet it?


Awesome PSU and I never hear it above my pump and rad fans at low rpm. One of the best PSU for you money!


----------



## trawetSluaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> It's in Sheyster's GM200BIOS.zip on the first page in the OP, just read the description, it tells you what's in the zip file.


I must be blind, the only standard BIOs I can find in the OP is the HydroCopper.


----------



## BrushyBill

Wow, I ordered some fittings and a couple other things from PPCs with my new Aquacomputer blocks and active backplates a couple nights ago. Wasn't supposed to get them until Tuesday. Walked outside a minute ago and the box was sitting at my front gate. Delivery time was exceptional


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trawetSluaP*
> 
> I must be blind, the only standard BIOs I can find in the OP is the HydroCopper.


Click the first Warning Spoiler under the flash guide spoiler. Then in that spoiler there are several other spoilers. The first one in there is the Sheyster Zip file with several bios in it, the Vanilla SC and regular Vanilla GM200 are in the zip.


----------



## trawetSluaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> Click the first Warning Spoiler under the flash guide spoiler. Then in that spoiler there are several other spoilers. The first one in there is the Sheyster Zip file with several bios in it, the Vanilla SC and regular Vanilla GM200 are in the zip.


Thank you and sorry for my blindness!


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trawetSluaP*
> 
> Thank you and sorry for my blindness!


All good man. It is kinda hidden in there.


----------



## steadly2004

Just paid for a 2nd from maintenance bot, yay. I'm excited to get another for SLI to go with my new QNIX UHD325

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## G227

Guys a quick question about backplate/VRAM. I'm exchanging thermal pads on my back palate and noticed that one of my VRAM modules is covered by a warranty tape. I'm thinking that's probably not good for the contact with the thermal pad and in general. Any insights on this?

I would like to remove it and think that since my card is from EVGA it should be fine right? I will obviously keep it in case and put I back there.

Any info would be greatly appreciated (did you remove it, what is the thermal impact etc)! Thanks!


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Guys a quick question about backplate/VRAM. I'm exchanging thermal pads on my back palate and noticed that one of my VRAM modules is covered by a warranty tape. I'm thinking that's probably not good for the contact with the thermal pad and in general. Any insights on this?
> 
> I would like to remove it and think that since my card is from EVGA it should be fine right? I will obviously keep it in case and put I back there.
> 
> Any info would be greatly appreciated (did you remove it, what is the thermal impact etc)! Thanks!


http://forums.evga.com/Titan-X-backplate-warranty-sticker-m2337725.aspx


----------



## SteezyTN

When I added my EK backplate, I lifted up the part that is covering the VRAM module, then placed the thermal pad down. Then I laid the sticker over the thermal pad.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> Just paid for a 2nd from maintenance bot, yay. I'm excited to get another for SLI to go with my new QNIX UHD325
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


That's a very nice card. I had PM'd him about it but you beat me to it.


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> http://forums.evga.com/Titan-X-backplate-warranty-sticker-m2337725.aspx


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> When I added my EK backplate, I lifted up the part that is covering the VRAM module, then placed the thermal pad down. Then I laid the sticker over the thermal pad.


Thanks - after reading that thread its clear that we can remove it. The EVGA guy suggested that we place it somewhere else on the PCB because then we won't loose it - and thats important because you need it for warranty. I just placed it into the plastic seal bag that the GPU came in







.

Btw I think this could potentially help some people: I have found that certain backplates - such as those from Aquacomputer indicate that you should connect the backlplates with - what I think are - the voltage regulators on the back of the card - or some other piece. Here is the pic with the area I'm talking about being the three little green pieces to the right (not the big green one to the left):



Stock backplate from EVGA does not come with pads in that area, but you can easily put them there. You will need 1.0mm tall pads for that as these modules are a tad bit higher than memory which uses 1.5mm ones. There are 2.0mm ones around the core - but none directly on the back of it (the large green area to the left). So I have added a combination of 1.0mm and 1.5mm ones there and will see if it will help









But keep in mind I have bunch of heatsinks on my backplate so it helps with heat dicipation. If you don't have any the backplate gets extremely hot so there is a chance you will actually hurt those VRM modules (or whatever it is) than help it







Keep that in mind.


----------



## BrushyBill

Damn, these AQ blocks are heavy compared to the Bitspower full cover blocks. I picked up 2 Aqua-links with the intention of running the cards in parallel only to find out in the installation instructions, for the AQ blocks, that I should only run them in a series and not in parallel. I wonder why that is. And does that mean that I need to run the sli connection diagonally to connect the blocks?

Edit: Second sentence of the paragraph I circled in red.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> Damn, these AQ blocks are heavy compared to the Bitspower full cover blocks. I picked up 2 Aqua-links with the intention of running the cards in parallel only to find out in the installation instructions, for the AQ blocks, that I should only run them in a series and not in parallel. I wonder why that is. And does that mean that I need to run the sli connection diagonally to connect the blocks?


you just use one link to run it in series.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> you just use one link to run it in series.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Thanks - after reading that thread its clear that we can remove it. The EVGA guy suggested that we place it somewhere else on the PCB because then we won't loose it - and thats important because you need it for warranty. I just placed it into the plastic seal bag that the GPU came in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Btw I think this could potentially help some people: I have found that certain backplates - such as those from Aquacomputer indicate that you should connect the backlplates with - what I think are - the voltage regulators on the back of the card - or some other piece. Here is the pic with the area I'm talking about being the three little green pieces to the right (not the big green one to the left):
> 
> 
> 
> Stock backplate from EVGA does not come with pads in that area, but you can easily put them there. You will need 1.0mm tall pads for that as these modules are a tad bit higher than memory which uses 1.5mm ones. There are 2.0mm ones around the core - but none directly on the back of it (the large green area to the left). So I have added a combination of 1.0mm and 1.5mm ones there and will see if it will help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But keep in mind I have bunch of heatsinks on my backplate so it helps with heat dicipation. If you don't have any the backplate gets extremely hot so there is a chance you will actually hurt those VRM modules (or whatever it is) than help it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep that in mind.


I thought the vram pads are 1mm?


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*


Yeah I understand it's just one link but I wasn't sure if I needed to cross over so the flow goes exactly the same way through each block. Wasn't sure why they don't want you using parallel. But if the flow direction doesn't matter, then I'm good.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Anyone remember Nvidia's original system requirements that included 24GB-48GB of system ram? Any benchmarks featuring different memory configs when running a TX? I know the requirements were later changed but I wonder if I'll see any difference now that I'm going from 16GB to 32GB. Highly doubtful but wouldn't hurt to run a couple benchmarks myself in the next few days.


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> I thought the vram pads are 1mm?


Measured it pretty well and they were taller than 1.0mm. When I put it next to Fujipoly 1.5mm it was an exact match. this is the stock evga backplate.

Btw - I have no idea what demons occupy the backside of this card, but since I installed the good fujipoly pads on the backplate it seem to draw much more heat front the card and areas of the backplate still get blazing hot and this is with 4 large copper heatsinks and 24 small ones. Illustrated here:



Funny enough the area around those 3 voltage regulators or whatever that I added the pads on gets really hot too. This hybrid solution is really deceptive - it makes you think you are fine with core being cooled well, but those VRMs and memory suffer slow and agonizing death









Basically all 4 of those large ones get really hot while the smaller one stay cooler because they have stock thermal pads which are bad. I don't have an IR gun, but will get one because this must be above 65C. Demons I tell you


----------



## ahnafakeef

(I sincerely apologize in advance for posting such an irrelevant topic here. The relevant thread is almost dead, and I could really use some advice.)

I'm overclocking my 3770K. It was stable at 4.4GHz at 1.220v. Now, I've bumped up the voltage to 1.275v and the speed to 4.5GHz. These are the stats after 15mins of Prime95.



In my custom test, I ran 8 threads, each FFT for 3 minutes and specified memory usage to 13500MB, as per the IB overclocking guide found here.

Now,
1) Given the high temps, should I go for multiple hours of Prime95 to test stability?
2) And from the looks of it, can I bump it up to 1.320v at 4.6GHz (assuming that is stable) while keeping within the safe temp range in games?

Thank you very much if you've read through this post.

P.S. I would really appreciate it if someone here could help me via PM so that I don't take the thread off track.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Measured it pretty well and they were taller than 1.0mm. When I put it next to Fujipoly 1.5mm it was an exact match. this is the stock evga backplate.
> 
> Btw - I have no idea what demons occupy the backside of this card, but since I installed the good fujipoly pads on the backplate it seem to draw much more heat front the card and areas of the backplate still get blazing hot and this is with 4 large copper heatsinks and 24 small ones. Illustrated here:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny enough the area around those 3 voltage regulators or whatever that I added the pads on gets really hot too. This hybrid solution is really deceptive - it makes you think you are fine with core being cooled well, but those VRMs and memory suffer slow and agonizing death
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically all 4 of those large ones get really hot while the smaller one stay cooler because they have stock thermal pads which are bad. I don't have an IR gun, but will get one because this must be above 65C. Demons I tell you


Where'd you buy the copper heatsink?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Both my TXs can do 1500/8.2Ghz stable using 1.25v but temps get out of hand since I'm on air and there's really no point in running at those speeds. Settled for stock max voltage (1.23v) at 1430/8Ghz.

Witcher 3 runs amazingly well on my TXs. Max settings at 1440p and smooth as butter. Wish all PC titles ran this well.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Both my TXs can do 1500/8.2Ghz stable using 1.25v but temps get out of hand since I'm on air and there's really no point in running at those speeds. Settled for stock max voltage (1.23v) at 1430/8Ghz.
> 
> *Witcher 3 runs amazingly well on my TXs. Max settings at 1440p and smooth as butter*. Wish all PC titles ran this well.


Ah, good to know! I was expecting as much but it's always good to hear anyways









I have my second Titan crossing boarders to get to me as we speak. I'm running 144hz 1440p. I needed two 780 Ti's at 144hz and 1080p so I figured two TX would be perfect for what I have now.


----------



## kiwivda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwivda*
> 
> Hi to all, here from Italy trying to cook my mod, but can someone explain me in the Power Table the 7th group of 3 values what it means?
> And why in the maxair bios is set to 100000mV? And also why from the pci-e line many of you draw 80000mV if the socket is specified for 75000mV?
> 
> I cannot understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my mod, any suggestion appreciated (sorry for the italian on the image, but in red are the values I changed):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]










Pleeease anyone?


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> Ah, good to know! I was expecting as much but it's always good to hear anyways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have my second Titan crossing boarders to get to me as we speak. I'm running 144hz 1440p. I needed two 780 Ti's at 144hz and 1080p so I figured two TX would be perfect for what I have now.


You should put your build in your signature, there's been a few times you've posted where i've wanted to see the rest of your setup. Sounds creepy but there isn't a non creepy way of posting that


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> You should put your build in your signature, there's been a few times you've posted where i've wanted to see the rest of your setup. Sounds creepy but there isn't a non creepy way of posting that


Done. Just for you









I need to update the pictures though. I've added a new PSU and I'll have 2-TX with different water blocks next week. I'll update them after I get that all put in.


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Done. Just for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to update the pictures though. I've added a new PSU and I'll have 2-TX with different water blocks next week. I'll update them after I get that all put in.


Excellent lol, one more person to creep on while reading posts


----------



## Nytestryke

So for lack of a better picture atm this is the cooling configuration I have chosen for my EK-FC Terminal DUAL Parallel Block, I am finding atm though that the cards are hitting 60-70C while my 5960x maxes out at 44C and averages 35C. This indicates poor flow rate to the cards through the block, the individual blocks on each titan are fine (this is proved by 30-45C temps when I was running single tx.

If I didn't have the rad space (2x 360mm alphacool nexxos') then the 5960x should in theory be abnormally high too (am I mistaken?), so my question is to people with multi terminal blocks and the inlet/outlet configuration they use. As pictured it seems water is not properly flowing through the cards despite EKs manual for the paralell block stating I can use any combination of the 3 available ports.

It's annoying because these cards are currently stock in sli hitting 70C with the 5960x not even breaking a sweat =/


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Measured it pretty well and they were taller than 1.0mm. When I put it next to Fujipoly 1.5mm it was an exact match. this is the stock evga backplate.
> 
> Btw - I have no idea what demons occupy the backside of this card, but since I installed the good fujipoly pads on the backplate it seem to draw much more heat front the card and areas of the backplate still get blazing hot and this is with 4 large copper heatsinks and 24 small ones. Illustrated here:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny enough the area around those 3 voltage regulators or whatever that I added the pads on gets really hot too. This hybrid solution is really deceptive - it makes you think you are fine with core being cooled well, but those VRMs and memory suffer slow and agonizing death
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically all 4 of those large ones get really hot while the smaller one stay cooler because they have stock thermal pads which are bad. I don't have an IR gun, but will get one because this must be above 65C. Demons I tell you


That looks like a scale model of NY!!! LOL

Nice job tho!!!


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> 
> 
> So for lack of a better picture atm this is the cooling configuration I have chosen for my EK-FC Terminal DUAL Parallel Block, I am finding atm though that the cards are hitting 60-70C while my 5960x maxes out at 44C and averages 35C. This indicates poor flow rate to the cards through the block, the individual blocks on each titan are fine (this is proved by 30-45C temps when I was running single tx.
> 
> If I didn't have the rad space (2x 360mm alphacool nexxos') then the 5960x should in theory be abnormally high too (am I mistaken?), so my question is to people with multi terminal blocks and the inlet/outlet configuration they use. As pictured it seems water is not properly flowing through the cards despite EKs manual for the paralell block stating I can use any combination of the 3 available ports.
> 
> It's annoying because these cards are currently stock in sli hitting 70C with the 5960x not even breaking a sweat =/


Guess you didnt read the manual. Ure just flowing straight from one card with no actual flow into the wb on the cards


The red one is a must. Blue is either one. You can do reverse the flow as it shouldnt matter afaik.

Those are the choices.


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Guess you didnt read the manual. Ure just flowing straight from one card with no actual flow into the wb on the cards
> 
> 
> The red one is a must. Blue is either one. You can do reverse the flow as it shouldnt matter afaik.
> 
> Those are the choices.


Ah yes, I guess I didn't properly understand it. Thanks for clarifying, in the past I have just put a koolance sli extender between 2 cards then the inlet/outlet on non linked ports.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwivda*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pleeease anyone?




the 6 pin is rated at 75W, it can supply much more if the PSU has the juice. same with the 8-pin. if that is a concern, spread the elevated PL differently, but either way, each PCIE will need to supply more current than stock ratings. (this is OCN - right?)


----------



## unreality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> the 6 pin is rated at 75W, it can supply much more if the PSU has the juice. same with the 8-pin. if that is a concern, spread the elevated PL differently, but either way, each PCIE will need to supply more current than stock ratings. (this is OCN - right?)


I think he meant the PCI-E *SLOT* not the connectors from the power supply. I did notice the same thing last week, that some bioses run it over specification. (80W+ instead of 66W)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> I think he meant the PCI-E *SLOT* not the connectors from the power supply. I did notice the same thing last week, that some bioses run it over specification. (80W+ instead of 66W)


if your mobo has an AUX SLI power molex or 6 pin, the PCIE lanes are no issue at 80W. On the 780 KPEs this value was over 100, and with most of the skyn3t bioses it is set to 900W. With a voltage unlocked card there might ve a reason for concern (did push 1.5+V) however, this value is only a ceiling and not what will be drawn. The cards pull from the "open" line - where current is available - and the slot power is not a first order source. The PCIE slot power is not coming from the ATX connector IF you use the AUX supply to the MB.
for example. THe 980 Kingpin has 3 PCIE connectors + the PCIE slot. It's bios has an additional rail controller. That bios was pretty bad.. some of us flashed the 980 Strix bios (2 connectors, therefore one less rail controller) on to the 980 Kingpin (and in fact Vince aka, kingpin posted a mod strix bios to his thread for the 980 KPE). It worked superbly and was a much more efficient bios. Using a clamp meter, the "uncontrolled" rail never pulled more than 200W, while the bios controlled 8 pin was over 400W.

but - I did set this back to 75W in the cyclops3 bios.


----------



## unreality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if your mobo has an AUX SLI power molex or 6 pin, the PCIE lanes are no issue at 80W.


I actually never had a board where i had a specific 6pin connector to the PCI-Lanes. Always had a 24Pin power connector and a 4Pin for the CPU. I have yet to see a board which has another power connector.

Im on Z97 Sabertooth MK II btw so no cheap stuff either









Anyway i find it safer to use the extra Watts from the PSU rail instead of the chance of burning the slot. I guess so do you, else you wouldnt have done the same to your bios


----------



## TK421

How'd the strix bios work on the kpe without totally bricking the cars?


----------



## Lolwut77

Posted in "the mod" thread, in case any of you are interested in a creative way to cool your card. I definitely recommend, but it's not for the faint of heart. Lol Temps while gaming @ 1520 boost 1.24v are around 36*.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lolwut77*
> 
> Man, so happy i found this thread! Bought a Titan X a few months back and it throttled like crazy. Was planning to wait on an evga aio kit, but they have such low stock. Anyways, found this thread and ended up buying an h75 and some ramsinks instead.
> 
> Temps before mod w/agressive fan curve @ *1450mhz* boost = 38* idle / 75* load
> 
> Temps after mod, now @ *1500mhz* = 27* idle / 43* load
> 
> Edit: Ambient room temp is around 21*.
> 
> To say i was shocked by the difference would be a huge understatement. Lol


----------



## TK421

Have you tried 1.274v bios?

Edit: on another note, I found out my vram can clock to 3780, core is stable at 1442 with the initial 1455 before 65c throttle. I can do 1447 but the initial clock (1460) before 65c throttle isn't stable at all.
Latest "chrome hotfix" driver


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> I actually never had a board where i had a specific 6pin connector to the PCI-Lanes. Always had a 24Pin power connector and a 4Pin for the CPU. I have yet to see a board which has another power connector.
> Im on Z97 Sabertooth MK II btw so no cheap stuff either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway i find it safer to use the extra Watts from the PSU rail instead of the chance of burning the slot. I guess so do you, else you wouldnt have done the same to your bios


lol- I haven't had a mobo that didn't have an AUX Sli power 4-pin molex or 6-pin PCIE directly to the mobo. even my old Asrock z87 E3 gen3 has one, and it was very cheap.
Nah - absent a fault, you won't "burn a PCIE slot".


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Where'd you buy the copper heatsink?


I got them from local Alphacool shop. So I guess the american one should have it too. I have found them also on Newegg and Amazon:

the big one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835708003&cm_re=enzotech-_-35-708-003-_-Product
the ram sinks: http://www.amazon.com/ENZOTECH-Memory-Ramsink-BMR-C1-Heatsink/dp/B002BWXW6E

They sell them at different heights too - I have the higher model, but you can get some that are half the height. They work great and as I said all get quite hot so they are definitely pulling tons of heat from the VRAM and VRMs. The one above the core/GPU die stays the coolest so its clear that the VRAM and VRMs are running hotter than it - and the core is at 50-57C so I'm thinking up to 80C maybe. I honestly think that come 6 months from now, some of those VRMs and VRAMs are just gonna go up in smoke in setups that run 1.237 or even higher V and cool them only with an EVGA backplate and this tiny heatsink in the stock cooler. I mean - I got maybe 5x the surface area of the stock heatsink that cools the VRMs/VRAM and its copper vs I think aluminium of the stock and they still all get crazy hot.







I know I know, I'm the doom-sayer here









Back to the topic though - you will need some thermal pads because the big one comes with thermal paste only (haven't used it - assumed it was bad plus pads are better in backplate scenario) and the small ones have 3M 8815 Thermal Bonding Tape (http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3M/en_US/Electronics_NA/Electronics/Products/Electronics_Product_Catalog/~/3M-Thermally-Conductive-Adhesive-Transfer-Tape-8815?N=8704987+3294001793&rt=rud) which has thermal conductivity of 0.6W/mK which is honestly a joke. Average pads I used had 5W/mK and even the mid-tier level Fujipoly have 11W/mK.

*And I would wholeheartedly discourage anybody for using these copper heatsinks directly on the VRAM modules with the tape because it not only has abysmal thermal conductivity but it sticks so much that if you want to remove it, you have to apply A LOT of force* (I ended up having to use a flat screwdriver) *and you will bend it. Furthermore, this much force is ok with backplate, but you could damage/rip your VRAM modules.*

Lastly - its not cheap. This has cost me including the thermal pads probably as much - or even more than a full waterblock with backplate. But its a viable solution if you don't want to go full custom loop.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Yeah 1450 is what I'm clocking at in Witcher 3, although I could probably move it up a bit. In GTA V and 3dmark and Valley, it's stable at 1540 mhz.
> 
> I haven't tried increasing the clocks beyond that recently though, the new drivers and W3 patches may allow me to run the clocks stable higher now though. Point being W3 O/C isn't stable where most other games are.


Funny - I can clock 1471/7.9 @Witcher 3 and pretty much the same thing in Firestrike
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> Ah, good to know! I was expecting as much but it's always good to hear anyways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have my second Titan crossing boarders to get to me as we speak. I'm running 144hz 1440p. I needed two 780 Ti's at 144hz and 1080p so I figured two TX would be perfect for what I have now.


You won't be disappointed







. clocked @1470/7.9 @1440p with everything but NVDIA hairworks on and some ini tweaks on top I get between 58-80 most of the time, there are dips to 55s in high foliage areas and ups to over 100s in foliage poor areas. Hairworks with HairworksAA manually turned to 4x instead of 16x eats about 6-8fps on average, but can cause very high fluctuation in cutscenes to high 40s so I have it turned off even with G-sync. Two titans are superb for 1440p @144Hz and will allow you to not only max, but also tweak some and still get well over 60fps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> That looks like a scale model of NY!!! LOL
> 
> Nice job tho!!!










now that you say it it kinda does


----------



## Lolwut77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Have you tried 1.274v bios?
> 
> Edit: on another note, I found out my vram can clock to 3780, core is stable at 1442 with the initial 1455 before 65c throttle. I can do 1447 but the initial clock (1460) before 65c throttle isn't stable at all.
> Latest "chrome hotfix" driver


Just now. So far, so good! Temps are up while under load, but still pretty cool (under 50*). Going to start bumping clocks again - wish me luck.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> I got them from local Alphacool shop. So I guess the american one should have it too. I have found them also on Newegg and Amazon:
> 
> the big one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835708003&cm_re=enzotech-_-35-708-003-_-Product
> the ram sinks: http://www.amazon.com/ENZOTECH-Memory-Ramsink-BMR-C1-Heatsink/dp/B002BWXW6E
> 
> They sell them at different heights too - I have the higher model, but you can get some that are half the height. They work great and as I said all get quite hot so they are definitely pulling tons of heat from the VRAM and VRMs. The one above the core/GPU die stays the coolest so its clear that the VRAM and VRMs are running hotter than it - and the core is at 50-57C so I'm thinking up to 80C maybe. I honestly think that come 6 months from now, some of those VRMs and VRAMs are just gonna go up in smoke in setups that run 1.237 or even higher V and cool them only with an EVGA backplate and this tiny heatsink in the stock cooler. I mean - I got maybe 5x the surface area of the stock heatsink that cools the VRMs/VRAM and its copper vs I think aluminium of the stock and they still all get crazy hot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I know, I'm the doom-sayer here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to the topic though - you will need some thermal pads because the big one comes with thermal paste only (haven't used it - assumed it was bad plus pads are better in backplate scenario) and the small ones have 3M 8815 Thermal Bonding Tape (http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3M/en_US/Electronics_NA/Electronics/Products/Electronics_Product_Catalog/~/3M-Thermally-Conductive-Adhesive-Transfer-Tape-8815?N=8704987+3294001793&rt=rud) which has thermal conductivity of 0.6W/mK which is honestly a joke. Average pads I used had 5W/mK and even the mid-tier level Fujipoly have 11W/mK.
> 
> *And I would wholeheartedly discourage anybody for using these copper heatsinks directly on the VRAM modules with the tape because it not only has abysmal thermal conductivity but it sticks so much that if you want to remove it, you have to apply A LOT of force* (I ended up having to use a flat screwdriver) *and you will bend it. Furthermore, this much force is ok with backplate, but you could damage/rip your VRAM modules.*
> 
> Lastly - its not cheap. This has cost me including the thermal pads probably as much - or even more than a full waterblock with backplate. But its a viable solution if you don't want to go full custom loop.


20usd/piece

Fck me


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Lastly - its not cheap. This has cost me including the thermal pads probably as much - or even more than a full waterblock with backplate. But its a viable solution if you don't want to go full custom loop.


When I first saw the pic I was thinking that has to be over $100 of copper HS and tape.


----------



## wintershrinkage

Hey everyone,

I finally made the purchase and got 2 x Asus TX's!


Quick question, I want to put them under water right away and was wondering if it is better to use Gelid thermal paste and then Fujipoly pads vs the EK supplied ones? If they are better what would you recommend for size?

Thanks!


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> 20usd/piece
> 
> Fck me


\
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> When I first saw the pic I was thinking that has to be over $100 of copper HS and tape.










Yeah its not a cost effective method. That being said - if you go full custom loop thats gonna cost you as well







This setup is pretty good for those situations when you don't want to do that from either financial perspective or just if you don't want custom loop or already have the hybrid. Also - you don't have to use this heatsink - any heatsink will work. You can buy a cheap low profile cpu cooler and slap it on there too or some cheaper aluminium heatsinks. Anything will help. What i did was an extreme setup.

In fact this was to be for 2 titans, but since I don't have the other here yet, I just slap it on one







.

Also - its pretty heavy







I had to put a little plastic thing to support the card otherwise it started hanging a bit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lolwut77*
> 
> Posted in "the mod" thread, in case any of you are interested in a creative way to cool your card. I definitely recommend, but it's not for the faint of heart. Lol Temps while gaming @ 1520 boost 1.24v are around 36*.


Nice setup. How did you attach the gpu block? Does it fit the screw holes or?

Also
1) check how hot those heatsinks on VRAM and VRMs are getting. I have posted above about this. I have about 3x as many on backpolate alone and all get crazy hot. Your core temperature is very deceptive as it does not reflect these other parts

2) Now its possible they won't be too hot because the self-adhesive thermal pad is - well - **** on these. If I'm not mistaken those copper heatsinks are: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835708012&cm_re=enzotech-_-35-708-012-_-Product and http://www.amazon.com/ENZOTECH-Memory-Ramsink-BMR-C1-Heatsink/dp/B002BWXW6E which use this thermal pads http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3M/en_US/Electronics_NA/Electronics/Products/Electronics_Product_Catalog/~/3M-Thermally-Conductive-Adhesive-Transfer-Tape-8815?N=8704987+3294001793&rt=rud which has thermal conductivity of 0.6W/mK which is laughable really. I would tell you to replace it with some pads, but since your card is upside down they wouldn't hold. You might want to look for something better thats adhesive though. But! ->

3) The adhesive issue. I couldn't get these off the backplate without using substantial force or a screwdriver - neither of which you want to use anywehere near VRMs or VRAM modules. So there is that.


----------



## ximatekorange

Just an update for all those with temp issues I have recently changed the tim I was using to Ic diamond 24 carot and well the temps difference is like night and day. Under full load overclocked 220 core 400 memory in sli temps don't exceed 46c with ek waterblock (nickel plexi) on a phoyba 1080 radiator. So my recommendation would be for you guys to get ic diamond on your gpu core it works miracles!


----------



## Lolwut77

Here's the method I used to connect the block:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1203528/official-nvidia-gpu-mod-club-aka-the-mod

As for vram temps, I'm honestly not sure as I have know way to get a reading at this time. I do know the sinks are radiating a lot of heat, tho.

For removal of the copper sinks, I've been able to pop them off in the past by gently twisting and lifting. They usually came off with minimal fuss. Hopefully these ones will, too!

I've added a few more fans to the mix, blasting the front and back of the card. They seem to be doing a good job of getting cool air in and hot air out.


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lolwut77*
> 
> Here's the method I used to connect the block:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1203528/official-nvidia-gpu-mod-club-aka-the-mod
> 
> As for vram temps, I'm honestly not sure as I have know way to get a reading at this time. I do know the sinks are radiating a lot of heat, tho.
> 
> For removal of the copper sinks, I've been able to pop them off in the past by gently twisting and lifting. They usually came off with minimal fuss. Hopefully these ones will, too!
> 
> I've added a few more fans to the mix, blasting the front and back of the card. They seem to be doing a good job of getting cool air in and hot air out.


Thanks good to know.

The fans will help for sure. And maybe the twist technique - I didn't do it like that so this might actually work. I would look for a better thermal self-adhesive pad though - well if it were me. I guess it will work like this too though


----------



## Lolwut77

I used some double-sided 3m thermal tape to attach all the aluminum sinks. Hopefully it won't be too tough to remove if I ever decide to. Lol


----------



## kaioshade

Since EVGA is incapable of keeping their own product in stock, does anyone know where to get the evga hybrid cooler for it?

And i am not paying some asshat 300 dollars on ebay.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaioshade*
> 
> Since EVGA is incapable of keeping their own product in stock, does anyone know where to get the evga hybrid cooler for it?
> 
> And i am not paying some asshat 300 dollars on ebay.


This I would like to know too.


----------



## glnn_23

With regard to temps, how high do you guys get when running 3dmark benches?

I am yet to go over 28C running 1.274v with cyclops3 bios.
Using EK block and back plate, Fujipoly pads and Phobya NanoGrease


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wintershrinkage*
> 
> Hey everyone,
> I finally made the purchase and got 2 x Asus TX's!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question, I want to put them under water right away and was wondering if it is better to use Gelid thermal paste and then Fujipoly pads vs the EK supplied ones? If they are better what would you recommend for size?
> Thanks!


Nice! question - is ASUS still putting stickers on a screw or two?
def use gelid extreme and fuji if you have them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glnn_23*
> 
> With regard to temps, how high do you guys get when running 3dmark benches?
> I am yet to go over 28C running 1.274v with cyclops3 bios.
> Using EK block and back plate, Fujipoly pads and Phobya NanoGrease


eh - I can get into the mid 30's with a water temp of ~26C on max clocks in 3dmark with the cy3 bios, and especially 3DMK11 (which is actually more difficult than Fire Strike IMO)


----------



## wintershrinkage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Nice! question - is ASUS still putting stickers on a screw or two?
> def use gelid extreme and fuji if you have them.
> eh - I can get into the mid 30's with a water temp of ~26C on max clocks in 3dmark with the cy3 bios, and especially 3DMK11 (which is actually more difficult than Fire Strike IMO)


Yup, it has 1 sticker on one of the GPU heat sink screw's. Was a bugger to get off. What thickness of fuji do you recommend? I have heard mixed review's about gelid vs IC Diamond. I need to get some more so I am debating between the both of them.


----------



## upload420

thought i would throw up my best heaven score yet with 1540mhz core 7.8ghz mem. I still think i could do a hair better.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wintershrinkage*
> 
> Yup, it has 1 sticker on one of the GPU heat sink screw's. Was a bugger to get off. What thickness of fuji do you recommend? I have heard mixed review's about gelid vs IC Diamond. I need to get some more so I am debating between the both of them.


GC Extreme is better.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wintershrinkage*
> 
> Yup, it has 1 sticker on one of the GPU heat sink screw's. Was a bugger to get off. What thickness of fuji do you recommend? I have heard mixed review's about gelid vs IC Diamond. I need to get some more so I am debating between the both of them.


ic scratches die

vram to backplate 1mm-1.5mm, go thicker if you want to be sure


----------



## Jpmboy

^^ This. and stays flowable hot or cold. NT-H1, PK-1 and PK-3 are actually very good too.
ninja'ed. Gelid Extreme is better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wintershrinkage*
> 
> Yup, it has 1 sticker on one of the GPU heat sink screw's. Was a bugger to get off. What thickness of fuji do you recommend? I have heard mixed review's about gelid vs IC Diamond. I need to get some more so I am debating between the both of them.


use the exact same size fuji as shown in the block instructions.


----------



## Agallx

Could someone post a stock EVGA GTX Titan X SC bios?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ^^ This. and stays flowable hot or cold. NT-H1, PK-1 and PK-3 are actually very good too.
> ninja'ed. Gelid Extreme is better.
> use the exact same size fuji as shown in the block instructions.


PK-3 is actually my new favorite, plus the smallest tube is only $6. Its thermal conductivity is actually higher than Gelid, assuming these guys aren't lying about the specs of their TIMs.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agallx*
> 
> Could someone post a stock EVGA GTX Titan X SC bios?


The link in my signature (bios 4-pack) has it.


----------



## Agallx

Saw that minutes after i posted







thank you!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> PK-3 is actually my new favorite, plus the smallest tube is only $6. Its thermal conductivity is actually higher than Gelid, assuming these guys aren't lying about the specs of their TIMs.


Yeah - I've had really good results with it on CPUs. PK-3 ~ Gelid Extreme in that use IMO.

edit: I gotta chuckle at "Econogamer" w/ a Titan X.


----------



## szeged

ive only used pk-3 once but i liked it when i tried it but ill be sticking with gelid extreme from now on.


----------



## subn3t

I notice a lot of people saying they are getting 1500. I have 2x EVGA watercoolers and I can't get much past "+200" using MSI Afterburner. I have the ASUS TX which has a stock clock of 1000MHz. I take it that would be 1200MHz. How are people squeezing another 300MHz out? Or are they factoring in boost? (Which is how much again?)


----------



## deadwidesmile

Custom bios generally. MOAR VOLTS.










On the subject of temps, I'm thinking I have an issue. My dual loop both get to 53c with 480mm with of radiator for each component. Not sure how you gents are staying sub 40c under full load.


----------



## G227

So! It seems like my "Copper Manhattan" have worked!









*I was able to move from 1471MHz & 7.8GHz game stable to 1501MHz & 8GHz both game (Witcher 3) & bench stable &MAXAIR2 (1.261V)*. +30MHz on core and 200MHz (+100 offset) on memory! And I suspect it was because I connected those VRMs with extra pads to my copper-filled backplate. It sort of makes sense when you think about it - people who get above 1500 here are usually the ones with waterblocks which have good-to-great VRM cooling and those who run the blower fan @100% which means the VRM gets the cooling too. Thus my VRMs must have been getting overly hot (putting it mildly) on my hybrid solution because they effectively had the same cooling as stock blower fan - but instead of 100%, I run it at 50%.

So better cool those VRM right kiddos!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subn3t*
> 
> I notice a lot of people saying they are getting 1500. I have 2x EVGA watercoolers and I can't get much past "+200" using MSI Afterburner. I have the ASUS TX which has a stock clock of 1000MHz. I take it that would be 1200MHz. How are people squeezing another 300MHz out? Or are they factoring in boost? (Which is how much again?)


It doesn't work like that. People who get 1500 do not have +500 offset. I have 1500 (whoohoo!) and run +171 offset. The reason being I run custom BIOS that is clocked higher at default and - more importantly - GPU boost 2.0. Basically, even if you have stock card running with +0 offset, your GPU will boost to about 1168Mhz - so adding +200 will net you 1368ish (it really doesnt work too straight at least to my knowledge) - assuming you don't have SC card & BIOS or other custom BIOS. So there is that - don't tell us your offset, tell us your final clock speed instead - that is the only reliable method of comparison.

Now as to why you are not getting higher - many possibilities:
1) Voltage limit -> make sure you max out your voltage slider to +112mV if you are running stock or SC/HC BIOSES with stock voltage (i.e. not MAXAIR or others that have hard set voltage)
2) Voltage limit 2 -> flash more "aggressive" BIOS - such as MAXAIR2 or Cyclops which will get your voltage up to 1.261/1.274V. DO READ THE GUIDE - its an easy process, but you need to know what you are doing








3) Power limit -> make sure you maxed out power slider to 110% on stock BIOS or whatever is on your custom BIOS
4) Power limit 2 -> again, flash more aggressive bios. The 110% on stock BIOS = 275W -> that is not enough in most scenarios. My card now pulls up to 360W on MAXAIR2
5) VRM/VRAM cooling -> From what I understand you have the EVGA hybrids. Read what I wrote above the answer to your post. Make sure you run the stock blower fan at least at 40/50%. I also recommend adding a backplate - ideally with bunch of heatsinks (that's my preference - others usually don't) AND adding extra thermal pads on VRMs. this allowed me to breach the 1500s
6) Silicon lottery ->







not everybody will get there - you win some, you loose some. Not all silicon chips are created equal.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Custom bios generally. MOAR VOLTS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the subject of temps, I'm thinking I have an issue. My dual loop both get to 53c with 480mm with of radiator for each component. Not sure how you gents are staying sub 40c under full load.


That is ... a lot







My hybrid with single small 120 gives me up to 56C running as bottom exhaust in push/pull with two gentle typhoons AP-14s running at 1450rpm. But its possible - I guess it depends on what fans you are using and how fast they run too. Also - your loop will intake a lot more heat than mine since I only cool core while you cool also the VRMs/VRAM modules which produce insane amount of heat from my experience.


----------



## subn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> It doesn't work like that. People who get 1500 do not have +500 offset. I have 1500 (whoohoo!) and run +171 offset. The reason being I run custom BIOS that is clocked higher at default and - more importantly - GPU boost 2.0. Basically, even if you have stock card running with +0 offset, your GPU will boost to about 1168Mhz - so adding +200 will net you 1368ish (it really doesnt work too straight at least to my knowledge) - assuming you don't have SC card & BIOS or other custom BIOS. So there is that - don't tell us your offset, tell us your final clock speed instead - that is the only reliable method of comparison.


Thanks for your detailed reply. yes, I'm using the EVGA Hybrids and the backplates:



I'll let you know how it goes. Right now I'm fighting with a 5820k + H110i GT where I think I also did pretty poorly with the silicon lottery. 4.5 @ 1.3v is a no go


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ^^ This. and stays flowable hot or cold. NT-H1, PK-1 and PK-3 are actually very good too.
> ninja'ed. Gelid Extreme is better.
> use the exact same size fuji as shown in the block instructions.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> The link in my signature (bios 4-pack) has it.


How about the MX-2? Seen some benchmarks between the two and they are conflicting - some say its the same (https://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Thermal-Paste-Roundup-172/), some that GC comes on top (http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=71658) :/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subn3t*
> 
> Thanks for your detailed reply. yes, I'm using the EVGA Hybrids and the backplates:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let you know how it goes. Right now I'm fighting with a 5820k + H110i GT where I think I also did pretty poorly with the silicon lottery. 4.5 @ 1.3v is a no go


Yeah I have 5820K and can do 4.5Ghz @1.255V - 4.6 gets really unstable though - couldnt' get it even with 1.31V

Yeah so like I said - I have the same setup - running a hybrid, but the issue is that it doesn't do good job of cooling VRM/VRAMs and - it actually does worse job at it than stock blower fan, because you tend to run the blower at lower RPM. Tough situation







Bunch of heatsinks on the backplate and connecting the VRMs to the backplate will help. This is my setup - its extreme case, not very pretty mind you and not cost efficient. But it does the job:



Read up what I wrote and see if you can get it to work.

One more thing. Are you running those two radiators from the hybrid as intakes? If so, thats a suicide in my opinion. You are gonna create a hell inside that case and the VRMs/VRAM is gonna suffer with 500W+ of heated air cooling them at lower RPM blower fan


----------



## Agallx

I'm curious to know, what did your Titan X turbo boost to on stock bios and default settings? Mine hit 1315Mhz.


----------



## Lolwut77

@ G227 - your posts have inspired me to order an IR gun and more copper sinks


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agallx*
> 
> I'm curious to know, what did your Titan X turbo boost to on stock bios and default settings? Mine hit 1315Mhz.


The EVGA SC cards boost to ~1328 stock. Standard TX about ~1253. Depends on the card.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Standard TX about ~1253.


Both my TX cards fully at stock only boost to like 1180.


----------



## marc0053

Anyone tried to mount this backplate with an EK waterblock?
I wonder what kind of modding would be required if it doesn't work.
http://www.performance-pcs.com/aquacomputer-back-plate-for-kryographics-gtx-titan-x-active-xcs.html#Specifications


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Both my TX cards fully at stock only boost to like 1180.


Low ASIC?


----------



## subn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> One more thing. Are you running those two radiators from the hybrid as intakes? If so, thats a suicide in my opinion. You are gonna create a hell inside that case and the VRMs/VRAM is gonna suffer with 500W+ of heated air cooling them at lower RPM blower fan


The hybrids are running as intakes. I originally had then running as exhaust, but my temps were much higher than they are now.

As for the CPU cooler, I am running an H110i GT. I have it running in quiet mode right now. The nice thing about that cooler is that it does really well in quiet mode. Of course, I can get better numbers by cranking it all the way up, but then it turns into a jet engine.

Your point regarding the hybrids causing the fan to be pegged at minimum not being good for the VRAM is well taken. I tried putting the fan at 40 or 50 and I think it's acceptable. 100% not acceptable noise level for me though.

Also, what is the method you use to determine your final clock speed w/ GPU boost. Do you have to load up a game, play for a bit and then use the OSD controls to see what the frequency boosts up to?


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subn3t*
> 
> The hybrids are running as intakes. I originally had then running as exhaust, but my temps were much higher than they are now.
> 
> As for the CPU cooler, I am running an H110i GT. I have it running in quiet mode right now. The nice thing about that cooler is that it does really well in quiet mode. Of course, I can get better numbers by cranking it all the way up, but then it turns into a jet engine.
> 
> Your point regarding the hybrids causing the fan to be pegged at minimum not being good for the VRAM is well taken. I tried putting the fan at 40 or 50 and I think it's acceptable. 100% not acceptable noise level for me though.
> 
> Also, what is the method you use to determine your final clock speed w/ GPU boost. Do you have to load up a game, play for a bit and then use the OSD controls to see what the frequency boosts up to?


flash with modded bios, max out the power target and temp target. then you play around in nvinspector/msi afterburner with a looping 3d app in the background


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> edit: I gotta chuckle at "Econogamer" w/ a Titan X.


Well, it started out that way. After I got rid of my big WC'd Sandy SLi rig, I built this little tower with an air cooled 2500K and a used 6970 I got off Craigslist cheap. Then I upgraded it to a 3770K and an H80, and added a GTX 780. It then became known as "EconoGamer+". The latest iteration is "++", with the 4790K and Titan X.









One of these days I might go back to huge tower and WC, but for now this works.


----------



## sakerfalcon

Are there any known issues of running cyclops3 in SLI? I'm getting a hard crash reminiscent of insufficient power when I tried to run 3 TX, stock bios on RIVE without additional PCIE power connector on mobo. This time it's only two TX on cyclops3 BIOS, I run Heaven and about a minute in it'll do a hard crash. I've checked the connections and reseated everything. With one card disabled via mobo, I can run the other card indefinitely... it's not an issue of temps on CPU or GPU side, both are about 40 under load.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakerfalcon*
> 
> Are there any known issues of running cyclops3 in SLI? I'm getting a hard crash reminiscent of insufficient power when I tried to run 3 TX, stock bios on RIVE without additional PCIE power connector on mobo. This time it's only two TX on cyclops3 BIOS, I run Heaven and about a minute in it'll do a hard crash. I've checked the connections and reseated everything. With one card disabled via mobo, I can run the other card indefinitely... it's not an issue of temps on CPU or GPU side, both are about 40 under load.


try flashing cyclops3 with the pcie rail power limit set to 70w


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakerfalcon*
> 
> Are there any known issues of running cyclops3 in SLI? I'm getting a hard crash reminiscent of insufficient power when I tried to run 3 TX, stock bios on RIVE without additional PCIE power connector on mobo. This time it's only two TX on cyclops3 BIOS, I run Heaven and about a minute in it'll do a hard crash. I've checked the connections and reseated everything. With one card disabled via mobo, I can run the other card indefinitely... it's not an issue of temps on CPU or GPU side, both are about 40 under load.


What kind of power supply are you running? No issues with that BIOS with multiple cards AFAIK.


----------



## sakerfalcon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> try flashing cyclops3 with the pcie rail power limit set to 70w


How do I do that?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> What kind of power supply are you running? No issues with that BIOS with multiple cards AFAIK.


Running a Seasonic X1250.


----------



## beginner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Anyone tried to mount this backplate with an EK waterblock?
> I wonder what kind of modding would be required if it doesn't work.
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/aquacomputer-back-plate-for-kryographics-gtx-titan-x-active-xcs.html#Specifications


From what I've seen it's not compatible, at least not directly, have been keeping an eye out but havn't seen anyone mod it on.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> So! It seems like my "Copper Manhattan" have worked!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I was able to move from 1471MHz & 7.8GHz game stable to 1501MHz & 8GHz both game (Witcher 3) & bench stable &MAXAIR2 (1.261V)*. +30MHz on core and 200MHz (+100 offset) on memory! And I suspect it was because I connected those VRMs with extra pads to my copper-filled backplate. It sort of makes sense when you think about it - people who get above 1500 here are usually the ones with waterblocks which have good-to-great VRM cooling and those who run the blower fan @100% which means the VRM gets the cooling too. Thus my VRMs must have been getting overly hot (putting it mildly) on my hybrid solution because they effectively had the same cooling as stock blower fan - but instead of 100%, I run it at 50%.
> 
> So better cool those VRM right kiddos!


Interesting, I'm a little suspicious that heats giving me trouble somewhere, everything looks fine where I'm able to measure, but ambient seems to play a role in stability at higher clocks. I run full EK / backplate, would like to try the aquacomputer with the active backplate but it'd be an expensive experiment, and there's not a huge amount of room for gains.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakerfalcon*
> 
> How do I do that?
> Running a Seasonic X1250.


maxwell bios tweaker (download it from ocn forum)


----------



## subn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakerfalcon*
> 
> How do I do that?
> Running a Seasonic X1250.


It's all in the first post in this thread. Grab a sandwich, there's a bit of reading that you'll want to do.


----------



## subn3t

Heh, one of my TXs won't even show up in Device Manager with Cyclops3 BIOS. Does this happen sometimes, or is it just me? It shows up fine with stock BIOS. I have carefully repeated the procedure on both cards twice with the same results.


----------



## fireincairo

SO glad I came across this thread... I can't wait to flash my BIOS.

I'm in the process of selecting parts to build a custom loop for my dual TXs. I plan to overclock the hell out of both of them to reach some of the stable overclocks (>5 ghz/8ghz) seen in this thread.

2 questions:
-What kind of loops (radiators/fans) do you guys have and what temps are you achieving with the TXs? With the case I bought (fractal define r5), I can only use 1x360mm and 1x240mm radiator. I plan to have both CPU and GPUs in the loop so I'm not sure I'm going to achieve ideal temps for overclocking all 3 of them.
-I was planning on a 1000W platinum PSU (EVGA), but now that I'm seeing they can pull up to 360W, perhaps 1000W isn't sufficient for all these power hungry overclocks. Any thoughts?


----------



## sakerfalcon

Minor update: Still hard crashes after flashing with 70w PCie limit. So, I rigged my secondary x1250 to only power only the TXes, and jumped it as I turned on my computer. It made a single pass of Heaven before BSODing due to nvlddmkm.sys, which is likely corrupt because I have to do a chkdsk every bootup.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subn3t*
> 
> Heh, one of my TXs won't even show up in Device Manager with Cyclops3 BIOS. Does this happen sometimes, or is it just me? It shows up fine with stock BIOS. I have carefully repeated the procedure on both cards twice with the same results.


reflash? sounds like a corrupt bios.


----------



## subn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> reflash? sounds like a corrupt bios.


Yeah, tried again. I flash the same Cyclops3 bios to 2 cards. 1 shows up in device manager, 1 does not.

I flash MAXAIR2 to both and they both work. Could it be that the default settings of Cyclops3 are too much for the 2nd TX (silicon lottery)?


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subn3t*
> 
> Yeah, tried again. I flash the same Cyclops3 bios to 2 cards. 1 shows up in device manager, 1 does not.
> 
> I flash MAXAIR2 to both and they both work. Could it be that the default settings of Cyclops3 are too much for the 2nd TX (silicon lottery)?


silicon lottery is more on the OC side, the bios does nothing more than just add voltage and increase tdp/power limit


----------



## subn3t

Can anyone explain this to me?

I flash 2x ASUS TXs with MAXAIR2. They both go from having a default clock of 1000 MHz to 1152 MHz. In Afterburner, I crank the power limit slider all the way up, and set the fan speed to 100%. (no core speed adjustment)

PC crashes early into first test of 3DMark Fire Strike Extreme. Wow, must have some bad silicon! Reboot, try again, but this time with core speed set to -90. GPU-Z now reads GPU clock of 1062 MHz with a default clock of 1152.

Run Fire Strike again, and notice the following in Afterburner:

GPU1 core clock max: 1442
GPU2 core clock max: 1443

They stayed right at those clocks (not momentary spikes)

Given that I'm scoring 15,222 with my 5820k at stock, it seems like the numbers reported by Afterburner are accurate. I though GPU boost would not boost me nearly that much (381 MHz)?


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subn3t*
> 
> Can anyone explain this to me?
> 
> I flash 2x ASUS TXs with MAXAIR2. They both go from having a default clock of 1000 MHz to 1152 MHz. In Afterburner, I crank the power limit slider all the way up, and set the fan speed to 100%. (no core speed adjustment)
> 
> PC crashes early into first test of 3DMark Fire Strike Extreme. Wow, must have some bad silicon! Reboot, try again, but this time with core speed set to -90. GPU-Z now reads GPU clock of 1062 MHz with a default clock of 1152.
> 
> Run Fire Strike again, and notice the following in Afterburner:
> 
> GPU1 core clock max: 1442
> GPU2 core clock max: 1443
> 
> They stayed right at those clocks (not momentary spikes)
> 
> Given that I'm scoring 15,222 with my 5820k at stock, it seems like the numbers reported by Afterburner are accurate. I though GPU boost would not boost me nearly that much (381 MHz)?


don't adjust voltage if you are running on custom bios

have you tried to flash the maxair but modify so that boost entry is disabled?


----------



## beginner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> don't adjust voltage if you are running on custom bios


Howcome? I have it adjusted on cyclops3, seems to underclock or something if I don't


----------



## subn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> don't adjust voltage if you are running on custom bios
> 
> have you tried to flash the maxair but modify so that boost entry is disabled?


As far as I know, the voltage for that bios is locked. I'm adjusting the power limit up to 150% though.

How do I disable boost?


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beginner1*
> 
> Howcome? I have it adjusted on cyclops3, seems to underclock or something if I don't


I mean don't touch the voltage slider on afterburner/precisionx

on the first tab, select "boost entry" to disabled


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> I mean don't touch the voltage slider on afterburner/precisionx
> 
> on the first tab, select "boost entry" to disabled


Why not? On EVGA-SC-425 I can change voltage and help a lot in OC. I can go stable on stock air up to 1320/1473 norm/boost .


----------



## szeged

well i finally stopped being lazy and put the waterblocks on my cards that ive had for 3 months sitting in their boxes from EK.




no more annoying stock cooler noise


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Why not? On EVGA-SC-425 I can change voltage and help a lot in OC. I can go stable on stock air up to 1320/1473 norm/boost .


idk tho, in my case with 1.23v cyclops the gpu will crash if I put any load on it when running a 3d app

on a second note


----------



## subn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> idk tho, in my case with 1.23v cyclops the gpu will crash if I put any load on it when running a 3d app]


I did figure out how to unlock the voltage, but I'm not planning on adding any more than what is already default with the MAXAIR2 BIOS.

Also, broke 17k on Fire Strike Extreme! As far as 5820k + TX SLI that is result #2 of 985. #1 is 18.8k, and considering my rig was nearly on fire, I won't be trying to snag the #1 slot any time soon.

Sorry for being dense, but I can't for the life of me figure out where the "boost entry" checkbox is in MSI Afterburner. Is it a Precision X thing? I'd much rather manually specify the max clock rather than have GPU Boost do it for me.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subn3t*
> 
> I did figure out how to unlock the voltage, but I'm not planning on adding any more than what is already default with the MAXAIR2 BIOS.
> 
> Also, broke 17k on Fire Strike Extreme! As far as 5820k + TX SLI that is result #2 of 985. #1 is 18.8k, and considering my rig was nearly on fire, I won't be trying to snag the #1 slot any time soon.
> 
> Sorry for being dense, but I can't for the life of me figure out where the "boost entry" checkbox is in MSI Afterburner. Is it a Precision X thing? I'd much rather manually specify the max clock rather than have GPU Boost do it for me.


boost entry in maxwell bios tweaker

you cannot unlock voltage as it is hardware limited to 1.274v MAX


----------



## subn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> boost entry in maxwell bios tweaker
> 
> you cannot unlock voltage as it is hardware limited to 1.274v MAX


Thanks, I found the utility. Do you know where to download the latest version? I have 1.36 but I think there might be a 1.37 floating around out there. Thanks for all your help by the way.

I'm a little hesitant to keep fiddling with my BIOS, I'm just curious why I achieve a 1500 OC using MAXAIR2 with a -30 offset







I even loaded that BIOS up into Maxwell BIOS Editor, and it shows that GPU boost should be 1240, yet my GPU boost is boosting me up over 300 MHz.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Anyone tried to mount this backplate with an EK waterblock?
> I wonder what kind of modding would be required if it doesn't work.
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/aquacomputer-back-plate-for-kryographics-gtx-titan-x-active-xcs.html#Specifications


the issue is the terminal which is atached via the heat pipe. Might realy be easier to just plumb in a cold plate stuck to the EK back plate?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Well, it started out that way. After I got rid of my big WC'd Sandy SLi rig, I built this little tower with an air cooled 2500K and a used 6970 I got off Craigslist cheap. Then I upgraded it to a 3770K and an H80, and added a GTX 780. It then became known as "EconoGamer+". The latest iteration is "++", with the 4790K and Titan X.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of these days I might go back to huge tower and WC, but for now this works.


I know it works.








"Econo" and Titan X used in the same sentence.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakerfalcon*
> 
> Are there any known issues of running cyclops3 in SLI? I'm getting a hard crash reminiscent of insufficient power when I tried to run 3 TX, stock bios on RIVE without *additional PCIE power connector on mobo*. This time it's only two TX on cyclops3 BIOS, I run Heaven and about a minute in it'll do a hard crash. I've checked the connections and reseated everything. With one card disabled via mobo, I can run the other card indefinitely... it's not an issue of temps on CPU or GPU side, both are about 40 under load.


If you still are not using the SLI AUX power, the problem will persist. If you do have the AUX power in, either the OC is too high or driver is borked.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subn3t*
> 
> Heh, one of my TXs won't even show up in Device Manager with Cyclops3 BIOS. Does this happen sometimes, or is it just me? It shows up fine with stock BIOS. I have carefully repeated the procedure on both cards twice with the same results.


one card did not flash correctly. Exactly what command sequence did you use?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subn3t*
> 
> Yeah, tried again. I flash the same Cyclops3 bios to 2 cards. 1 shows up in device manager, 1 does not.
> I flash MAXAIR2 to both and they both work. Could it be that the default settings of Cyclops3 are too much for the 2nd TX (silicon lottery)?


eh - maxair2 is a fine bios - stick with that.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> well i finally stopped being lazy and put the waterblocks on my cards that ive had for 3 months sitting in their boxes from EK.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no more annoying stock cooler noise


WOW - love the plumbing.








what did you use?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subn3t*
> 
> Thanks, I found the utility. Do you know where to download the latest version? I have 1.36 but I think there might be a 1.37 floating around out there. Thanks for all your help by the way.
> I'm a little hesitant to keep fiddling with my BIOS, I'm just curious why I achieve a 1500 OC using MAXAIR2 with a -30 offset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even loaded that BIOS up into Maxwell BIOS Editor, and it shows that GPU boost should be 1240, yet my GPU boost is boosting me up over 300 MHz.


MBT v1.36 works fine for the titan X family of bioses.


----------



## fireincairo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fireincairo*
> 
> SO glad I came across this thread... I can't wait to flash my BIOS.
> 
> I'm in the process of selecting parts to build a custom loop for my dual TXs. I plan to overclock the hell out of both of them to reach some of the stable overclocks (>1.5 ghz/8ghz) seen in this thread.
> 
> _2 questions:
> -What kind of loops (radiators/fans) do you guys have and what temps are you achieving with the TXs? With the case I bought (fractal define r5), I can only use 1x360mm and 1x240mm radiator. I plan to have both CPU and GPUs in the loop so I'm not sure I'm going to achieve ideal temps for overclocking all 3 of them.
> -I was planning on a 1000W platinum PSU (EVGA), but now that I'm seeing they can pull up to 360W, perhaps 1000W isn't sufficient for all these power hungry overclocks. Any thoughts?
> _


bumping for new page.. any suggestions?


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Low ASIC?


I would think not. When I flashed back to my stock BIOS my card was boosting to 1177Mhz and I have ASIC 69.8%. It's not 80, but not terribly low either.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subn3t*
> 
> The hybrids are running as intakes. I originally had then running as exhaust, but my temps were much higher than they are now.
> 
> As for the CPU cooler, I am running an H110i GT. I have it running in quiet mode right now. The nice thing about that cooler is that it does really well in quiet mode. Of course, I can get better numbers by cranking it all the way up, but then it turns into a jet engine.
> 
> Your point regarding the hybrids causing the fan to be pegged at minimum not being good for the VRAM is well taken. I tried putting the fan at 40 or 50 and I think it's acceptable. 100% not acceptable noise level for me though.
> 
> Also, what is the method you use to determine your final clock speed w/ GPU boost. Do you have to load up a game, play for a bit and then use the OSD controls to see what the frequency boosts up to?


I get what you are saying - its your preference really. What I found is that VRMs and VRAM is running much hotter than the core on the hybrid so I would rather trade higher core temp for lower VRM/VRAM temp. As point to illustrate - on my setup with those copper heatsinks, the one right above the GPU core is by far the least warm one. The ones above the voltage regulators (VRMs) and above memory modules (VRAM) are not quite as hot, but also much hotter than the core - they are also warmer on touch than the radiator on the hybrid. The core is runnning at 52-56C so those memory modules must bo 10-20C higher (perhaps more - I have no way of testing now). And that is with 3 front 120s as intake and 1 120 blowing direclty on the card itself.

I run my hybrid as bottom exhaust and have felt the heat thats comming out of it. I can't imagine two of those feeding my case







. Just my 2 cents - ultimately this is up to you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Why not? On EVGA-SC-425 I can change voltage and help a lot in OC. I can go stable on stock air up to 1320/1473 norm/boost .


He was talking about MAXAIR2. Certain bioses like that one have set voltage for (I pressume) P0 power state. Meaning they automatically boost to 1.261V so you don't have to touch the voltage slider. On the other hand, BIOSes like SC425 do not have this. They are stock BIOSes with raised power. So your bios will at P0 boost to 1.168V (vs 1.261V) and then you can adjust the slider to +112mV to get 1.237V.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> on a second note
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice







. Did you connect those three VRMs to the backplate? That is what gave me the most stability. On default EVGA backplate they are not connected to it so you won't get that benefit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subn3t*
> 
> Thanks, I found the utility. Do you know where to download the latest version? I have 1.36 but I think there might be a 1.37 floating around out there. Thanks for all your help by the way.
> 
> I'm a little hesitant to keep fiddling with my BIOS, I'm just curious why I achieve a 1500 OC using MAXAIR2 with a -30 offset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even loaded that BIOS up into Maxwell BIOS Editor, and it shows that GPU boost should be 1240, yet my GPU boost is boosting me up over 300 MHz.


I think that might be the (voltage) bug. Your card might be boosting to the top 1526Mhz by default so if you take 30 away, that is 1500ish. This happens sometimes with certain drivers / if you raise voltage on this BIOS / etc. It shouldn't happen normally.


----------



## Thum8er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fireincairo*
> 
> bumping for new page.. any suggestions?


Hey mate

Im by no means the ultimate expert but its average that you need a 120mm rad per part installed. And thats for a NON OC'd component. So in your case that would be 360mm for a non OC'd setup. And even that will push the temps.

With your setup though It should work fairly nice. I wouldnt expect LOW LOW temps but a decent overclock should be possible.
If any of the other guys want to chip in.

By all means do so , I like to be corrected







.

Regards

Thum8er


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fireincairo*
> 
> bumping for new page.. any suggestions?


IMO - a 360 and 240 is cutting it real close unless you get some serious cold air thru those rads. 1000W may be enough depending on what else you have hooked to it. I'd go 1200W or higher and let the PSU run in it's sweet spot rather than at 80% rated capacity.


----------



## Leyaena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fireincairo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fireincairo*
> 
> SO glad I came across this thread... I can't wait to flash my BIOS.
> 
> I'm in the process of selecting parts to build a custom loop for my dual TXs. I plan to overclock the hell out of both of them to reach some of the stable overclocks (>1.5 ghz/8ghz) seen in this thread.
> 
> _2 questions:
> -What kind of loops (radiators/fans) do you guys have and what temps are you achieving with the TXs? With the case I bought (fractal define r5), I can only use 1x360mm and 1x240mm radiator. I plan to have both CPU and GPUs in the loop so I'm not sure I'm going to achieve ideal temps for overclocking all 3 of them.
> -I was planning on a 1000W platinum PSU (EVGA), but now that I'm seeing they can pull up to 360W, perhaps 1000W isn't sufficient for all these power hungry overclocks. Any thoughts?
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bumping for new page.. any suggestions?
Click to expand...

Personally I have 6 x 120mm of radiator space, across a 480 and a 240 rad.
The temps I get with a single-pump loop and EK blocks on 2 Titan X's are around 45C on full load across both cards, with a core clock of just over 1.5k and a +150 on memory on the cyclops3 bios (not 100% sure what that amounts to, actually).
I've got a single set of NF-F12's on both radiators, so no push-pull, running around 900rpm.

I've got a Corsair AX1200i in my system, but even with a 5820k oc'd to 4.5 and 2 overclocked titans I never saw my system draw over 1KW from the wall during peaks, so I think you should be good there. If you want to be sure, though, more never really hurts, and the prices for the 1000W and 1300W EVGA G2's are pretty close together.


----------



## SteezyTN

I can get 50C with my RX360, RX240, and EX240. That's TX SLI. But I ordered a CaseLabs SMA8 and an additional RX480 and 560GTS. I'll be dropping the EX240, so I'll have 9x120 and 4x140. I'm hoping to drop temps to nothing more than 40.


----------



## seross69

Highest temps i have seen no matter how hard I push the cards is 38 and this is SLI!!! Custom loop


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Crippled Titan X is crippled... I would get the TX without any hesitations at all but only if it's EVGA so the warranty transfers and valid even if a block was installed on it. People say 6GB of memory is enough for any games. I use up 8.3GB of memory on my titans just on GTA V. Memory is worth it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Highest temps i have seen no matter how hard I push the cards is 38 and this is SLI!!! Custom loop


I'm getting max 46c with a 480/360 thin radiators and that's sli+cpu. I can't seem to get past 1.230v on one of my cards for some reason though. Both cards flashed with 425. Anyone have any ideas why?


----------



## subn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> one card did not flash correctly. Exactly what command sequence did you use?


Heh, I've got this one memorized by now!

nvflash -6 --index=0 cyclops3.rom

nvflash -6 --index=1 cyclops3.rom

I just hit the up arrow for the 2nd card, changing the index, so I don't think it's a matter of typos. The 2nd card wouldn't show up in device manager with cyclops3 bios. It still showed up with nvflash --list, otherwise I would not have been able to flash stock or maxair2 back on there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> eh - maxair2 is a fine bios - stick with that.


ok, good to know. I'm still a bit nervous using it knowing that there may be a voltage bug (cards are boosting to 1500 with a -30 offset). I may try to use maxwell bios editor on my stock roms and make a custom version of those. Any thoughts on doing that?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> MBT v1.36 works fine for the titan X family of bioses.


awesome, thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

THe 4x 420mm rads + a RX360 + 2 Laing pumps (3.5L/M and medium fan noise) I'm using will keep the water 25-30C with GPUs only 10-15C above coolant temp. 1.274V/cy3, [email protected] w/ 1.20V in bios (1.216V load via DMM).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subn3t*
> 
> Heh, I've got this one memorized by now!
> 
> nvflash -6 --index=0 cyclops3.rom
> 
> nvflash -6 --index=1 cyclops3.rom
> 
> I just hit the up arrow for the 2nd card, changing the index, so I don't think it's a matter of typos. The 2nd card wouldn't show up in device manager with cyclops3 bios. It still showed up with nvflash --list, otherwise I would not have been able to flash stock or maxair2 back on there.
> ok, good to know. I'm still a bit nervous using it knowing that there may be a voltage bug (cards are boosting to 1500 with a -30 offset). I may try to use maxwell bios editor on my stock roms and make a custom version of those. Any thoughts on doing that?
> awesome, thanks


If you were cross flashing (vendor name or bios version # .. not an MBT mod version) did you do "--protectoff" for each card? As far as modifying the bios... really up to you. What exactly are you looking to change?


----------



## subn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> I get what you are saying - its your preference really. What I found is that VRMs and VRAM is running much hotter than the core on the hybrid so I would rather trade higher core temp for lower VRM/VRAM temp. As point to illustrate - on my setup with those copper heatsinks, the one right above the GPU core is by far the least warm one. The ones above the voltage regulators (VRMs) and above memory modules (VRAM) are not quite as hot, but also much hotter than the core - they are also warmer on touch than the radiator on the hybrid. The core is runnning at 52-56C so those memory modules must bo 10-20C higher (perhaps more - I have no way of testing now). And that is with 3 front 120s as intake and 1 120 blowing direclty on the card itself.
> 
> I run my hybrid as bottom exhaust and have felt the heat thats comming out of it. I can't imagine two of those feeding my case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Just my 2 cents - ultimately this is up to you.


I've no doubt that you make a very good point regarding the temp of the VRMs and VRAM. I'm so anal about my cabling though that the thought of redoing any of it at this point sends chills down my spine. I did a ton of testing various permutations when I did the initial build, and probably burned myself out a little bit








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> I think that might be the (voltage) bug. Your card might be boosting to the top 1526Mhz by default so if you take 30 away, that is 1500ish. This happens sometimes with certain drivers / if you raise voltage on this BIOS / etc. It shouldn't happen normally.


Is this cause for concern, or do you think it's ok to just compensate for said bug with a negative offset? I was thinking of modding my stock bios to achieve similar results, though I'd probably have to do a little more reading before I feel comfortable doing that.


----------



## subn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> THe 4x 420mm rads + a RX360 + 2 Laing pumps (3.5L/M and medium fan noise) I'm using will keep the water 25-30C with GPUs only 10-15C above coolant temp. 1.274V/cy3, [email protected] w/ 1.20V in bios (1.216V load via DMM).
> If you were cross flashing (vendor name or bios version # .. not an MBT mod version) did you do "--protectoff" for each card? As far as modifying the bios... really up to you. What exactly are you looking to change?


I did have to do a --protectoff for each card before I could do any flashing.

As far as what I'm looking to achieve with bioses, I noticed that with maxair2, both my cards were able to hit 1500/8000 without much problem, and that's definitely not the case with my stock bios. I just would like to try a different way to get to that point if the maxair2 bios is going to be bad for my card (voltage bug and all that)


----------



## fireincairo

Thanks for all the responses. I'll be returning the fractal case for a larger one so I can fit more radiators.

Can someone explain the danger with over clocking the cards? Is it purely due to potential for frying the cards with heat? Is are there potential risks with raising voltages? I'm learning


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fireincairo*
> 
> Thanks for all the responses. I'll be returning the fractal case for a larger one so I can fit more radiators.
> 
> Can someone explain the danger with over clocking the cards? Is it purely due to potential for frying the cards with heat? Is are there potential risks with raising voltages? I'm learning


you are partially correct with both. If you have the temperature under control then its voltages if you are touching it that is.

Increasing voltages beyond stock is going to cut into the life of the card. But who knows how much life.

Heat can be a contributing factor as well but the card is going to throttle hard before it happens.

anyway,

Picked up a 980Ti just to play around with and well It oc's better than my TX

and I was able to beat my 3dmark score by a little bit.

Side by side:


Clocks
Titan X 1515/8000 @ 1.274v
980Ti 1560/8400 @ 1.274v

They are both pretty impressive. But I have to say price to perf ratio the Ti is pretty great. Also my 3770k is aging lol.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fireincairo*
> 
> Thanks for all the responses. I'll be returning the fractal case for a larger one so I can fit more radiators.
> 
> Can someone explain the danger with over clocking the cards? Is it purely due to potential for frying the cards with heat? Is are there potential risks with raising voltages? I'm learning


There is always risk for raising voltages and cracking the chip in half if it overheats but I have not seen anyone report anything like that on here. For CPUs though I have seen posts of degrading quality over time with voltages and I have experienced this with one of my 4790Ks requiring more voltage to keep the 5GHz OC but I eventually dropped it down to 4.8 for less than 1.3v. So if you raise voltages then you may run into the issues of having to increase voltages to stay on the same OC speed over time as both CPU and GPU are silicon after all. The other guys may have a different view on GPU OC, please correct me on this if it does not sound right.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subn3t*
> 
> ok, good to know. I'm still a bit nervous using it knowing that there may be a voltage bug (cards are boosting to 1500 with a -30 offset). I may try to use maxwell bios editor on my stock roms and make a custom version of those. Any thoughts on doing that?


Did you flash the updated Maxair2? See below:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/8740#post_23967269


----------



## subn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Did you flash the updated Maxair2? See below:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/8740#post_23967269


I did use the updated one, but I'll do a checksum just to be sure. Thanks!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> WOW - love the plumbing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what did you use?


polished stainless steel, glad you like it


----------



## 770class

Does the MAXAIR2 BIOS or the Modded HC 425 BIOS have a aggressive fan profile?


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> There is always risk for raising voltages and cracking the chip in half if it overheats but I have not seen anyone report anything like that on here. For CPUs though I have seen posts of degrading quality over time with voltages and I have experienced this with one of my 4790Ks requiring more voltage to keep the 5GHz OC but I eventually dropped it down to 4.8 for less than 1.3v. So if you raise voltages then you may run into the issues of having to increase voltages to stay on the same OC speed over time as both CPU and GPU are silicon after all. The other guys may have a different view on GPU OC, please correct me on this if it does not sound right.


I run my 4790k at 5ghz @ 1.4v, been running at this since the lauch of the cpu, no problems!
Soon skylake will be released and so its time to change anyhow


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *770class*
> 
> Does the MAXAIR2 BIOS or the Modded HC 425 BIOS have a aggressive fan profile?


It's the default/stock EVGA SC fan profile. You can create your own fan curve in AB or PX.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> I run my 4790k at 5ghz @ 1.4v, been running at this since the lauch of the cpu, no problems!
> Soon skylake will be released and so its time to change anyhow


Are you delid? What kind of temps are you getting at load with that OC and voltage? Also what's the cooling consist of? I'm heavily debating a delid when I get my second TX this Wed. and pull my loop apart.

Edit: OK, I see your loop in your sig. So no need to answer that part


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> polished stainless steel, glad you like it


Polished SS? that is just too nice.








remember, stainless is just that stain-less not stain-proof. If it were me, I'd use DW + redline (2-5%) + a squirt or two of koolance. but that's just me. Just check the pH with a pool pH kit every once in a while.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Polished SS? that is just too nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> remember, stainless is just that stain-less not stain-proof. If it were me, I'd use DW + redline (2-5%) + a squirt or two of koolance. but that's just me. Just check the pH with a pool pH kit every once in a while.


yeah, i went with 316 over 304 for that slight bit more corrosion resistance but again, stains less than steel, not stain proof







i gott some corrosion inhibitors in the coolant so hopefully that keeps any rust at bay


----------



## Leyaena

Anyone else with a TX tried to run Neverwinter lately?
I wanted to give it a try, but I'm getting like 25-40 fps with 2 TX's in SLI, with GPU usage hovering around 10% and no boosting.
The 5820k is at 4.5GHz with the heaviest core being used 20ish percent...

Weird, cause I remember running the game back when it came out, and I got rock solid performance out of it...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yeah, i went with 316 over 304 for that slight bit more corrosion resistance but again, stains less than steel, not stain proof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i gott some corrosion inhibitors in the coolant so hopefully that keeps any rust at bay


316. cool. a cheapo pH kit from your local pool shop can be very handy.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Anyone tried to mount this backplate with an EK waterblock?
> I wonder what kind of modding would be required if it doesn't work.
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/aquacomputer-back-plate-for-kryographics-gtx-titan-x-active-xcs.html#Specifications


I have EK Water Blocks and AC Active back-plates sitting here all ready to be installed. I also have EK BPs just in case the AC Active ones are incompatible. The 980's were compatible so hopefully the TXs will be too? So I'll hopefully be installing them very soon, once I get my house repairs/decorating finished off, after I had a water leak - nearly there tho!!!











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## dadTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> don't adjust voltage if you are running on custom bios


If custom BIOS has no voltage mod, then voltage could be adjusted properly in PX. BTW does this adjustment in PX have some effect on voltage-fixed BIOS? I assume it should just do nothing if voltage is always fixed on 1.274V(which is already max) for example? Also should I always set TDP target to maximum(150% in case of cyclops3) to achieve higher boost or should I limit it say on 130% for example?


----------



## kiwivda

Ho hey to all of you! Can someone explain me in theTX Bioses what in the 7th group of 3 values in Power Table is it for?


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> I have EK Water Blocks and AC Active back-plates sitting here all ready to be installed. I also have EK BPs just in case the AC Active ones are incompatible. The 980's were compatible so hopefully the TXs will be too? So I'll hopefully be installing them very soon, once I get my house repairs/decorating finished off, after I had a water leak - nearly there tho!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice, I was going to do the same thing with my Bitspower block. I have my Aquacomputer blocks and Active backplates sitting right here awaiting my second TX. Was going to see if the backplate matched up to that full cover bitspower block when I get it pulled out as well. However, I did talk with Sven, a Rep for Aquacomputer, and he told me the terminal would not match up with other water blocks. But I intend on checking anyways. I'll report back here after I've checked it out.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> I have EK Water Blocks and AC Active back-plates sitting here all ready to be installed. I also have EK BPs just in case the AC Active ones are incompatible. The 980's were compatible so hopefully the TXs will be too? So I'll hopefully be installing them very soon, once I get my house repairs/decorating finished off, after I had a water leak - nearly there tho!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


so how does the AC terminal fit the EK block? - leak test that chimera for sure!


----------



## szeged

time for some silicone sealant and macgyvering


----------



## toncij

In all my tests I haven't found a single reason to overclock memory. VRAM is not really a bottleneck anywhere so far so...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> In all my tests I haven't found a single reason to overclock memory. VRAM is not really a bottleneck anywhere so far so...


you must not be running any benchmarks at 4K then,


----------



## ahnafakeef

I am not sure where to look for this information so I'll try asking here.

How much of a difference in performance will I see at 4K with two 1400MHz Titan Xs upgrading from a 4.4GHz 3770K to an overclocked 5820K? (Minimum FPS matters to me, if that is where the leap in performance reflects more drastically than average FPS)

Any relevant information/links would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subn3t*
> 
> I did have to do a --protectoff for each card before I could do any flashing.
> 
> As far as what I'm looking to achieve with bioses, I noticed that with maxair2, both my cards were able to hit 1500/8000 without much problem, and that's definitely not the case with my stock bios. I just would like to try a different way to get to that point if the maxair2 bios is going to be bad for my card (voltage bug and all that)


Well it depends. It doesnt do anything too bad - you just need to underclock instead of overclock. Also it might pull full 1.274V instead of 1.261V advertised - again that is your preference. It happened to me when I was running pre 350 drivers and with 350 with imported profile for witcher 3 from 347.88.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *770class*
> 
> Does the MAXAIR2 BIOS or the Modded HC 425 BIOS have a aggressive fan profile?


No. You can create your own curve in PX and likely AB too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> In all my tests I haven't found a single reason to overclock memory. VRAM is not really a bottleneck anywhere so far so...


2-3 extra FPS on Witcher 3 going from 3500 to 4000MHz running around 72fps. Not bad







@1440p


----------



## 770class

Im trying to edit boost clocks on a modded bios but it still boosts to 1316mhz on the 425sc bios. I changed the boost to 1416mhz in the table but it does not work. Im trying to make a bios that boosts to 1400mhz or a little over on stock voltage with a aggressive fan profile. For now im leaving the memory speed stock.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> Nice, I was going to do the same thing with my Bitspower block. I have my Aquacomputer blocks and Active backplates sitting right here awaiting my second TX. Was going to see if the backplate matched up to that full cover bitspower block when I get it pulled out as well. However, I did talk with Sven, a Rep for Aquacomputer, and he told me the terminal would not match up with other water blocks. But I intend on checking anyways. I'll report back here after I've checked it out.


Well no disrespect to Sven, but I wonder if their just saying that they are not compatible due to AC wanting you to buy their blocks and back-plates together, rather than mix and matching? Which you can't blame them for, after all they are after our business just as much as any other company is. I would also wonder why one company would buy another's product's to test the compatibility, surely they would be more focused on their own products rather than what other manufacturers are up to - unless your Thermaltake of course!!! LOL

AC may well be telling the truth and y'all can call me Thomas if ya like, but until I have seen it with my own eyes, I'm gonna keep my optimism open!!!


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Well no disrespect to Sven, but I wonder if their just saying that they are not compatible due to AC wanting you to buy their blocks and back-plates together, rather than mix and matching? Which you can't blame them for, after all they are after our business just as much as any other company is. I would also wonder why one company would buy another's product's to test the compatibility, surely they would be more focused on their own products rather than what other manufacturers are up to - unless your Thermaltake of course!!! LOL
> 
> AC may well be telling the truth and y'all can call me Thomas if ya like, but until I have seen it with my own eyes, I'm gonna keep my optimism open!!!


And that is the reason I am also going to test the BP out with my Bitspower block.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> I have EK Water Blocks and AC Active back-plates sitting here all ready to be installed. I also have EK BPs just in case the AC Active ones are incompatible. The 980's were compatible so hopefully the TXs will be too? So I'll hopefully be installing them very soon, once I get my house repairs/decorating finished off, after I had a water leak - nearly there tho!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm really excited to see your results!
I may end up buying one and trying just for fun.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *770class*
> 
> Im trying to edit boost clocks on a modded bios but it still boosts to 1316mhz on the 425sc bios. I changed the boost to 1416mhz in the table but it does not work. Im trying to make a bios that boosts to 1400mhz or a little over on stock voltage with a aggressive fan profile. For now im leaving the memory speed stock.


be sure to edit the P0 boost state. common, boost states and boost table need to be the same.


----------



## 770class

thanks. I got the aggressive fan settings working also. So far my best firestrike scores have come from a modded HC bios.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *770class*
> 
> thanks. I got the aggressive fan settings working also. So far my best firestrike scores have come from a modded HC bios.


just model your adjusted boost freq on the stock bios on all three tabs where it's present.


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> Are you delid? What kind of temps are you getting at load with that OC and voltage? Also what's the cooling consist of? I'm heavily debating a delid when I get my second TX this Wed. and pull my loop apart.
> 
> Edit: OK, I see your loop in your sig. So no need to answer that part


I haven't delid the cpu, while gaming the cpu stays at around 41-45c now in the summer. If i stress test the cpu it hangs around 75c.


----------



## iamdjango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> I haven't delid the cpu, while gaming the cpu stays at around 41-45c now in the summer. If i stress test the cpu it hangs around 75c.


5Ghz is very nice, what are your other voltages at (cache, i/o, vccin etc.), your cache speed and is that an AVX based stress test? How long have you been running at 1.4v for? I'm running @4.7 1.375v on air and prime95 stable (v28.5 with AVX). I had lots of subtle stability issues above even with temps in check, like many others (that guy's experience mirrored my own). The 4770k I had before this, I ran at 1.4v but degraded over time from being rock solid stable at 4.6 to only managing 4.4 after about 6 months.


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamdjango*
> 
> 5Ghz is very nice, what are your other voltages at (cache, i/o, vccin etc.), your cache speed and is that an AVX based stress test? How long have you been running at 1.4v for? I'm running @4.7 1.375v on air and prime95 stable (v28.5 with AVX). I had lots of subtle stability issues above even with temps in check, like many others (that guy's experience mirrored my own). The 4770k I had before this, I ran at 1.4v but degraded over time from being rock solid stable at 4.6 to only managing 4.4 after about 6 months.


CPU VRIN Loadline Calibration: Extreme
CPU Phase Control: Extreme Performance
VRIN Override: 2.2v
VCore: 1.4v
Ring Voltage: 1.2v
System Agent: +0.3
CPU IO Analog: +0.15
CPU IO Digital: +0.15

Been running at 1.4v since lauch of 4790k.


----------



## doctakedooty

anyone know where i can find the stock titan x bios?


----------



## fireincairo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> anyone know where i can find the stock titan x bios?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/1930#post_23711154

It's in the first post.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> anyone know where i can find the stock titan x bios?


which brand? and did you look in the OP?


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> anyone know where i can find the stock titan x bios?


I uploaded the stock Nvidia BIOS on post #11264, is that the one you're looking for????


----------



## syoumans54

Hey Everyone,
I just installed 2 Titan Xs in my custom loop, and haven't done much with them yet. Any tips on which custom Bios is the best for water cooled? Looking forward to opening these up in 4k.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syoumans54*
> 
> Hey Everyone,
> I just installed 2 Titan Xs in my custom loop, and haven't done much with them yet. Any tips on which custom Bios is the best for water cooled? Looking forward to opening these up in 4k.


1.274v cyclops3


----------



## syoumans54

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> 1.274v cyclops3


Thanks! Looking forward to playing around with this later today. Wish these things had dual Bios though!


----------



## gavros777

At 4k with titan x sli on witcher 3 i get average 45fps and some very minor stuttering that doesn't bother me much. When i turn vsync on sometimes it locks my fps to 30(not all the time) and when it does i dont get any stuttering at all. Do you guys know why?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamdjango*
> 
> 5Ghz is very nice, what are your other voltages at (cache, i/o, vccin etc.), your cache speed and is that an AVX based stress test? How long have you been running at 1.4v for? I'm running @4.7 1.375v on air and prime95 stable (v28.5 with AVX). I had lots of subtle stability issues above even with temps in check, like many others (that guy's experience mirrored my own). The 4770k I had before this, I ran at 1.4v but degraded over time from being rock solid stable at 4.6 to only managing 4.4 after about 6 months.


That's A LOT of voltage for 5 GHz on a Haswell/DC. Mine will do 4.8 at 1.25v but I just don't have the cooling capacity available to shoot for 5 GHz. My proc is also not delidded, same as his.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> At 4k with titan x sli on witcher 3 i get average 45fps and some very minor stuttering that doesn't bother me much. When i turn vsync on sometimes it locks my fps to 30(not all the time) and when it does i dont get any stuttering at all. Do you guys know why?


Max prerender frame 1
Check if fullscreen is selected in graphics setting


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> 1.274v cyclops3


I'm wondering about the voltage, I flashed my titans with HC425 and one card is limited to 1.23v but the other is 1.43v using the same BIOS. Any ideas? I have not tried Cyclops yet.

Edit. Oops I think it's 1.243... not 1.43 lol. Fried titans anyone?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> anyone know where i can find the stock titan x bios?


In addition to what the others said, the stock GM200.ROM Nvidia BIOS is in the link in my sig, BIOS 4-pack.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> I'm wondering about the voltage, I flashed my titans with HC425 and one card is limited to 1.23v but the other is 1.43v using the same BIOS. Any ideas? I have not tried Cyclops yet.
> 
> Edit. Oops I think it's 1.243... not 1.43 lol. Fried titans anyone?


It's 1.274 if you measure with multimeter

GM200 can hold more voltage, it's just the vrms that's useless


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> I'm wondering about the voltage, I flashed my titans with HC425 and one card is limited to 1.23v but the other is 1.43v using the same BIOS. Any ideas? I have not tried Cyclops yet.
> 
> Edit. Oops I think it's 1.243... not 1.43 lol. Fried titans anyone?


That BIOS is basically a stock EVGA HC BIOS with a higher TDP limit. Anything related to voltage is stock. What are the ASIC values for your cards?


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> I haven't delid the cpu, while gaming the cpu stays at around 41-45c now in the summer. If i stress test the cpu it hangs around 75c.


Wow those temps are low for that voltage/clock. Even on my custom loop with a Apogee XL block at 1.4v I will see temps bounce up a lot higher. And my cpu isn't a bad one. I can 4.6Ghz stable at 1.20. 4.7 and 4.8 are easy too, but 4.9 takes a large bump in voltage to attain (1.35+ area) and temps get higher than I like at those Volts. You must have a good lid set or something.


----------



## at433X

hi guys,

i'm new here, and about to pull the trigger on EVGA Titan X Standard + Accelero Xtreme iV, so i'd like to ask:

1) since the accelero iv dont use baseplate for vrm/vrams and rely on the big backplate for that, i'll probably still need to look at vrm temps under load first and adjust fan speeds properly.
what vrm temps you normally get with nvidia's stock cooler under full load?
(i hope such temp is also achievable with accelero by raising rpms higher)

2) to proceed with first overclocking steps, will i be able to just flash the vanilla Hydro Copper bios (from first post) to this Standard card with joedirt's nvflash (.218 also from first post), that would work? in that simple way i can turn standard card into HC?

thanks


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *at433X*
> 
> hi guys,
> 
> i'm new here, and about to pull the trigger on EVGA Titan X Standard + Accelero Xtreme iV, so i'd like to ask:
> 
> 1) since the accelero iv dont use baseplate for vrm/vrams and rely on the big backplate for that, i'll probably still need to look at vrm temps under load first and adjust fan speeds properly.
> what vrm temps you normally get with nvidia's stock cooler under full load?
> (i hope such temp is also achievable with accelero by raising rpms higher)
> 
> 2) to proceed with first overclocking steps, will i be able to just flash the vanilla Hydro Copper bios (from first post) to this Standard card with joedirt's nvflash (.218 also from first post), that would work? in that simple way i can turn standard card into HC?
> 
> thanks


I have no experience with the Accelero, so I can't answer your first querstion. I don't have an IR Temp. gun either.

But to answer your second question. Yes, it is that easy. Just read up on everything in the first post. And you should be good.


----------



## at433X

thank you sir its good to hear that -))

one more thing if i'll want to further tweak my settings i just use the "maxwell ii bios tweaker", correct?
latest available version i found is 1.36 beta i think..

is there anywhere a comprehensive and reliable guide or something like that on this tweaker, because i saw some posts by some people with a bit contradictory advice on using it..


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> That BIOS is basically a stock EVGA HC BIOS with a higher TDP limit. Anything related to voltage is stock. What are the ASIC values for your cards?


64.9% (happy to trade someone for a fee!) and 77.8% can that gap be any wider??? I have them on EVGA HC waterblocks in a custom loop with 480+360mm rads with a 5930k OCed to 4.5GHz. Right now I'm getting 1455/7700. I'm wondering too if I add a 3rd card will I need to upgrade my PSU it's an EVGA 1200 P2


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> That BIOS is basically a stock EVGA HC BIOS with a higher TDP limit. Anything related to voltage is stock. What are the ASIC values for your cards?


No wonder the voltages cap out no matter what I do with the slider after some point. Still baffling that one would cap out at 1.230 though with the same BIOS.


----------



## Goloith

I have some questions. With regards to the VRM, what would the max you would suggest with a stock cooler? What about with hybrid cooler since the ambient temperature should drop? Also what are the VRM temps at 1.255v and the max (1.285v I think?)?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> No wonder the voltages cap out no matter what I do with the slider after some point. Still baffling that one would cap out at 1.230 though with the same BIOS.


my cards are 64% and 74%. Best to use a bios that maxes out the vddcc (core voltage) in the P0 state and avoid "the slider" since it's an offset and those cards will have different VID lines. (eg, idle voltage is probably 20mV different or more and the spread will widen as you load up the cards). That is unless you unsynch them and try to match clocks with different offsets.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goloith*
> 
> I have some questions. With regards to the VRM, what would the max you would suggest with a stock cooler? What about with hybrid cooler since the ambient temperature should drop? *Also what are the VRM temps at 1.255v and the max (1.285v I think?)*?


depends on load and cooling. since there is no on-part sensor we can only get at the external temp with an IR gun.... and they are the hottest things on the card once you tame the core. Can easily exceed 90C and get there faster with higher voltage bios settings.


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> At 4k with titan x sli on witcher 3 i get average 45fps and some very minor stuttering that doesn't bother me much. When i turn vsync on sometimes it locks my fps to 30(not all the time) and when it does i dont get any stuttering at all. Do you guys know why?


That seems rather low. I assume you maxed out the game including the hairworks and don't run your cards overclocked too high?

I got stuttering too. What fixed it for me - I think - was going to NVIDIA Control Panel -> Manage 3D Settings -> Program Settings -> Witcher 3 -> Maximum pre-rendered frames set to 1. I have a G-sync monitor so that might be why it worked for me, but you can try it. Might be the same as TK421 suggested.

D
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> 64.9% (happy to trade someone for a fee!) and 77.8% can that gap be any wider??? I have them on EVGA HC waterblocks in a custom loop with 480+360mm rads with a 5930k OCed to 4.5GHz. Right now I'm getting 1455/7700. I'm wondering too if I add a 3rd card will I need to upgrade my PSU it's an EVGA 1200 P2


Likely yes. Though it does depend on how much power are your cards drawing now and what else in the system are you powering. It really is a rough estimate, but you can look - I think (don't hold me to this







) - at the power % in PX/AB overlay or data and see how much you are drawing and then contrast it to your TDP (TDP of your BIOS). For instance, I'm running MAXAIR2 which I think has 300W base TDP and my power goes up to 120% - meaning at peak my card should be drawing some 360W. That is with 1.261V and ~1500/4000. So I would need 1080W at peak just for 3TX which would leave me 120W for rest of the system which wouldn't work.

Now - the lower the voltage and higher the asic, the lower the card will draw. So if each of your card draws say 275W then it should work. With your OC though, I"d say you';re gonna be higher + you have OC'd Haswell-E (the OC is not important - the voltage is) and likely bunch of fans/pump etc.

In short - if you are conservative, you can make it happen, but it will likely limit you. G2/P2 1600W is the safe bet and will leave you with headroom (its nice not to run the PSU up to its limit all the time). And honestly - if you're spending for 3rd titan X - and did not sell half of your organs for it (which despite our enthusiasm for the card would not be a recommended course of action), yo should have enough for the upgrade. + you can sell the P2 1200 on ebay or something so the difference shouldn't be large.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goloith*
> 
> I have some questions. With regards to the VRM, what would the max you would suggest with a stock cooler? What about with hybrid cooler since the ambient temperature should drop? Also what are the VRM temps at 1.255v and the max (1.285v I think?)?


With stock cooler and the hybrid you are effectively using same cooling solution for VRM/VRAM so I'd take those situations the same. Well - in fact, stock cooling is better for VRM temps, because you are likely blast the fan at 75%+ with higher voltages while you will keep the stock fan at lower RPM with the hybrid because thats why you bought it. It's deceptive like that. I have it too - but I think the hybrid is the single worst solution for VRMs. And these babies get crazy hot







.

I have the hybrid and run @1.261V which is close to what you asked for - and have a copper city basically on the back of my backlate (5 large and 24 small copper heatsinks connected with fuji pads) and have connected the backplate (stock EVGA) with extra pads to the VRMs. The coolest area of my backplate/the heatsinks on it is above the core with 52-57C on it. Marginally hotter are the ones above the memory modules, so I'd think those run +10-25C hotter (I'm purely guessing here) and the single hottest area (by far) is the one above the VRM which then should be anywhere from +15-35C hotter - again this is a guess. That adds up to not very nice numbers. And that is with this extra cooling. I also run the stock blower fan @54% and have gentle typhoon AP-14 blowing hot air directly at the back of the card (where the stock VRM/VRAM heatsink is) at full speed (1450RPM).

So there. I'd be careful. But on the other hand - people here run 1.274V just fine - though that is with waterblocks. So I'd stay with 1.237V max unless you have good cooling for those VRM/VRAM modules. Backplate really doesnt help very much - if at all. If you are running stock/hybrid - I'd get some copper heatsinks and fuji pads and add them on the back in these spots (red and green) - if you wanna be safe.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> my cards are 64% and 74%. Best to use a bios that maxes out the vddcc (core voltage) in the P0 state and avoid "the slider" since it's an offset and those cards will have different VID lines. (eg, idle voltage is probably 20mV different or more and the spread will widen as you load up the cards). That is unless you unsynch them and try to match clocks with different offsets.


That's where I was going with that.







Use Maxair2 or Cyclops3, or a similar BIOS.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> my cards are 64% and 74%. Best to use a bios that maxes out the vddcc (core voltage) in the P0 state and avoid "the slider" since it's an offset and those cards will have different VID lines. (eg, idle voltage is probably 20mV different or more and the spread will widen as you load up the cards). That is unless you unsynch them and try to match clocks with different offsets.
> depends on load and cooling. since there is no on-part sensor we can only get at the external temp with an IR gun.... and they are the hottest things on the card once you tame the core. Can easily exceed 90C and get there faster with higher voltage bios settings.


That's exactly what I do, they are not synched and they have different voltages applied with different levels of OC but they both currently run at 1455GHz. I'd like to go higher except my cards refuses to take more voltage past 1.230v and the other 1.243v. Do I have to flash Cyclops to get past this hurdle?

I can't even believe I'm talking about going past this since two weeks ago I was too chicken to flash my cards with a modified BIOS heh.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> That's exactly what I do, they are not synched and they have different voltages applied *with different levels of OC* but they both currently run at 1455GHz. I'd like to go higher except my cards refuses to take more voltage past 1.230v and the other 1.243v. Do I have to flash Cyclops to get past this hurdle?
> 
> I can't even believe I'm talking about going past this since two weeks ago I was too chicken to flash my cards with a modified BIOS heh.


surprised this hasn't created a performance clash yet. if water cooled go cy3, if on air, maxair2.


----------



## tommi6o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I am not sure where to look for this information so I'll try asking here.
> 
> How much of a difference in performance will I see at 4K with two 1400MHz Titan Xs upgrading from a 4.4GHz 3770K to an overclocked 5820K? (Minimum FPS matters to me, if that is where the leap in performance reflects more drastically than average FPS)
> 
> Any relevant information/links would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


We are in the same boat


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommi6o*
> 
> We are in the same boat


I thought I saw a benchmark out there that a 4.4 4790k actually beat some of the extreme processors. I'll look for it again. Currently I'm running my 5930k at 4.5GHz and only see it using up around 50% CPU on 4K dual monitors on GTA5 with dual Titan xs. Not sure about the 3770K at that speed. I don't know how relevant that is but just wanted to throw it out there.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I am not sure where to look for this information so I'll try asking here.
> 
> How much of a difference in performance will I see at 4K with two 1400MHz Titan Xs upgrading from a 4.4GHz 3770K to an overclocked 5820K? (Minimum FPS matters to me, if that is where the leap in performance reflects more drastically than average FPS)
> 
> Any relevant information/links would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


Some but not much. I had some very minor occasional hitching on my 4.8 GHz 2600k that is no longer present on my 4.6 GHz 5930k. It didn't really change the overall experience much.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommi6o*
> 
> We are in the same boat


nominal if the game isn't too cpu-bound (of course) or if you want to off-load the physx to the cpu..


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> How much of a difference in performance will I see at 4K with two 1400MHz Titan Xs upgrading from a 4.4GHz 3770K to an overclocked 5820K? (Minimum FPS matters to me, if that is where the leap in performance reflects more drastically than average FPS)
> 
> Any relevant information/links would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


Agreed with Jpmboy. It is nice to be able to off-load the physx to CPU - gives few frames in Witcher 3 (though I still haven't figured out if I'm actually "loosing" some effects if I do that? hmm







). Also, some games do take advantage of the CPU. Again - Witcher 3 is a good example. And I think that the games going forward are going to be even more CPU demanding/being able to better take advantage of better CPU with DX12. So its good for future use too.

5820K is a great entry point now that it is 6 core for good price


----------



## TK421

5820k witcher only taking 15% cpu at max


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> 5820k witcher only taking 15% cpu at max


The CPU IPC can make a fairly significant difference. Probably why the 4790K is such a good performer clock for clock.


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> 5820k witcher only taking 15% cpu at max


Take a look here at the CPU benchmark from DIgital Foundry (incidentally also featuring our bellowed Titan X







): 



 . As you can see in open areas there is no difference, but when you go into the cities (Novigrad etc.) it matters. You can clearly see it when you dial to 1:25. 4790K gets by far the best performance. Unfortunately they didn't test Hashwell-E, but more cores can't hurt







- well sometimes







, but you know what I mean


----------



## Juggalo23451

Has anyone use the bios that made a titan x do 1500mhz?

http://www.bit-tech.net/news/hardware/2015/03/23/titan-x-bios-mod/1

Also which bios would be best for ocing

I have a 360 and a 560 rad cooling the gpus


----------



## sakerfalcon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> Has anyone use the bios that made a titan x do 1500mhz?
> http://www.bit-tech.net/news/hardware/2015/03/23/titan-x-bios-mod/1
> Also which bios would be best for ocing
> I have a 360 and a 560 rad cooling the gpus


Cyclops3. Both my TXes, wholly average, can squeak just past 1510 with cyclops3 in SLI. If you got a tad luckier in the silicon lottery, you'd hit 1550 no problem.

As for my original issue with hard crash, it was an issue with the X1250 - swapped in my older X1250 and everything's good. Unfortunately it's an older revision so none of the cables are compatible.


----------



## xarot

Hi,

I am getting crashes in Witcher 3 with my Titan X SLI. The problem is that recently I put them under water and at the same time updated the drivers - and the 353.30s turned out to be quite crappy. There are hundreds of reports of the same issue so I'd assume that it's because of the drivers themselves but I tried two older versions too (353.06 and 352.86)? I'm just a bit nervous that there isn't any damage to my cards, I was very careful with installation. I have stressed them on water by leaving Sleeping Dogs with vsync off for one hour to get max temps. Any better games/programs to try next? Best driver I could try in that game with SLI? Cards are at stock BIOS and not overclocked.

Some said disabling NVIDIA GeForce Experience helps but I'll have to see that.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> Has anyone use the bios that made a titan x do 1500mhz?
> http://www.bit-tech.net/news/hardware/2015/03/23/titan-x-bios-mod/1
> Also which bios would be best for ocing
> I have a 360 and a 560 rad cooling the gpus


I'm hitting 1550mhz on stock bios with the voltage slider all the way up. hopefully when I get my second TX tomorrow, it'll be on par with this one.


----------



## szeged

im still on the stock bios on my cards for now, all 3 can do 1500+ on the core pretty easy but having trouble hitting the magic 2000 on memory with all 3. Im guessing my best one can easily do it alone though.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> im still on the stock bios on my cards for now, all 3 can do 1500+ on the core pretty easy but having trouble hitting the magic 2000 on memory with all 3. Im guessing my best one can easily do it alone though.


Yeah. I have to come down a little on core to hit that on memory as well, with the stock bios. If I bump up to a 1.25 or 1.26 bios then I can hit 8000mhz mem and around 1565mhz core. The cyclops3 bios does nothing for me on this card. I'm a little anxious about the 2nd Titan I have coming. I was able to get a really good deal on a PNY from Dell.... Yes, Dell..... $780 and free shipping. I was able to stack a couple discounts and it worked out really well. So here's to hoping it's a good Overclocker!!


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> Has anyone use the bios that made a titan x do 1500mhz?
> http://www.bit-tech.net/news/hardware/2015/03/23/titan-x-bios-mod/1
> Also which bios would be best for ocing
> I have a 360 and a 560 rad cooling the gpus


I use "Sheyster HC WC 450 bios" running my Titan X at 1550mhz. (comp and cooling in sign). It runs at 1575mhz too, I can bench but not 100% stable in games. Altho at 1550mhz its 100% stable.


----------



## MunneY

Just wanted to stop buy and let everyone know I have officially killed one of these....

Not sure how, but it happened. Back to EVGA it goes!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Just wanted to stop buy and let everyone know I have officially killed one of these....
> 
> Not sure how, but it happened. Back to EVGA it goes!


launch day card rest in rip.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> launch day card rest in rip.


Yea man... My cards were #4 and #5 from EVGA... RIP #5


----------



## deadwidesmile

I've had a hell of a time getting my cards to get to 1500 again. Not sure why. Just won't quite do it. I rarely game at anything past 1480 but still, sad face is sad.


----------



## Goloith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Just wanted to stop buy and let everyone know I have officially killed one of these....
> 
> Not sure how, but it happened. Back to EVGA it goes!


If you could please provide some details that would be appreciated. It would be good to know the following:
Brand
Edition
Max Turbo Boost clock speed (and OC)
Memory clock speed
Voltage (did you bios mod? If so what voltage)
Cooling
Backplate Y/N
Avg Fan Speed under load

Any other comments on the death? Was there burn marks on the VRA, Processor, VRM? What task were you doing when it died?

May the EVGA gods take pity on survivors of the Titan X that has thus passed.


----------



## Cozmo85

Anyone with SLI changed from reference to ACX? What happened to temps.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> Yeah. I have to come down a little on core to hit that on memory as well, with the stock bios. If I bump up to a 1.25 or 1.26 bios then I can hit 8000mhz mem and around 1565mhz core. The cyclops3 bios does nothing for me on this card. I'm a little anxious about the 2nd Titan I have coming. I was able to get a really good deal on a PNY from Dell.... Yes, Dell..... $780 and free shipping. I was able to stack a couple discounts and it worked out really well. So here's to hoping it's a good Overclocker!!


Dell branded titan x?


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Dell branded titan x?


No. Dell sells PNY.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Yea man... My cards were #4 and #5 from EVGA... RIP #5


Sorry to hear that! What vcore were you running through that card?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> No. Dell sells PNY.


They do indeed, but their prices are usually awful as they like to gouge on video cards. I think the PNY T-X is the first one I've seen that they're charging MSRP for. FWIW, PNY offers lifetime warranty if you register the card on their web site, or they used to anyway. I had a reference PNY 780 that I bought from Dell. It was a great card.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> They do indeed, but their prices are usually awful as they like to gouge on video cards. I think the PNY T-X is the first one I've seen that they're charging MSRP for. FWIW, PNY offers lifetime warranty if you register the card on their web site, or they used to anyway. I had a reference PNY 780 that I bought from Dell. It was a great card.


Yes, I've owned quite a few PNY over the years. Since my first which was a 9800GTX+ (which is still running but now in my Father's PC







). I have a family member who gets a massive Dell discount. So I usually end up getting at least one GPU from them. My 780Ti's consisted of a PNY and EVGA as well. The EVGA usually comes first, then the PNY a few weeks later. Seems to take Dell a little longer to get supply in on new GPUs.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> Yes, I've owned quite a few PNY over the years. Since my first which was a 9800GTX+ (which is still running in my Father's PC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .). I have a family member who gets a massive Dell discount. So I usually end up getting at least one GPU from them. My 780Ti's consisted of a PNY and EVGA as well. The EVGA usually comes first, then the PNY a few weeks later. Seems to take Dell a little longer to get supply in on new GPUs.


I've owned 3 PNY cards: 770, 780 and the 780 Ti OC. No problems with any of them.

The 780 Ti OC was a rebranded Palit Jetstream card with a HUGE 3-slot /3-fan cooler. It was a beast! ASIC only 64, but it could do 1300 on air with that giant cooler and not even break 75 deg C with the stock fan curve.

All 3 were good overclockers to boot.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I've owned 3 PNY cards: 770, 780 and the 780 Ti OC. No problems with any of them.
> 
> The 780 Ti OC was a rebranded Palit Jetstream card with a HUGE 3-slot /3-fan cooler. It was a beast! ASIC only 64, but it could do 1300 on air with that giant cooler and not even break 75 deg C with the stock fan curve.
> 
> All 3 were good overclockers to boot.


Nice! I've owned the 9800GTX+, 460GTX, 570GTX, 2x 670GTX's and a 780 Ti. All of which have been the XLR8 Enthusiast Editions. Which are basically Reference models. But all of them were decent Overclockers. The 460 was a beast of a card.

I've also noticed that resell for PNY usually stays above other brands. The 460 and both of my 670's I was able to sell for quite a bit over the EVGA going prices at the time.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goloith*
> 
> If you could please provide some details that would be appreciated. It would be good to know the following:
> Brand
> Edition
> Max Turbo Boost clock speed (and OC)
> Memory clock speed
> Voltage (did you bios mod? If so what voltage)
> Cooling
> Backplate Y/N
> Avg Fan Speed under load
> 
> Any other comments on the death? Was there burn marks on the VRA, Processor, VRM? What task were you doing when it died?
> 
> May the EVGA gods take pity on survivors of the Titan X that has thus passed.


EVGA
Reference
1500ish
Stock
Stock Bios (had use Cyclops before)
Stock then Aquacomputer blocks for 1 post.
Yes, EVGA
70%

It was weird, I leak tested the system for 12 hours then hooked everything up and it powered up. No issues. After a bit i needed to restart and did so, when I did, the system no longer posted with the GPU installed. I tried it in another PC and it did the same. No psychical issues to the card
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Sorry to hear that! What vcore were you running through that card?


No more than +112 to the core on stock bios.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> EVGA
> Reference
> 1500ish
> Stock
> Stock Bios (had use Cyclops before)
> Stock then Aquacomputer blocks for 1 post.
> Yes, EVGA
> 70%
> 
> It was weird, I leak tested the system for 12 hours then hooked everything up and it powered up. No issues. After a bit i needed to restart and did so, when I did, the system no longer posted with the GPU installed. I tried it in another PC and it did the same. No psychical issues to the card
> No more than +112 to the core on stock bios.


Oh fun.... I'm going to be installing two Aquacomputer blocks later this afternoon. I hope I get better results. And I'm sorry to hear that man, it's definitely a real bummer.


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> EVGA
> Reference
> 1500ish
> Stock
> Stock Bios (had use Cyclops before)
> Stock then Aquacomputer blocks for 1 post.
> Yes, EVGA
> 70%
> 
> It was weird, I leak tested the system for 12 hours then hooked everything up and it powered up. No issues. After a bit i needed to restart and did so, when I did, the system no longer posted with the GPU installed. I tried it in another PC and it did the same. No psychical issues to the card
> No more than +112 to the core on stock bios.


Leak tested? So you just added those blocks? Were you monitoring temps? I just find it really odd it happens after making a change like that. Maybe something wasn't making contact.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> Leak tested? So you just added those blocks? Were you monitoring temps? I just find it really odd it happens after making a change like that. Maybe something wasn't making contact.


Temps were fine. i know it was mounted properly too. Some times it just happens.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> No more than +112 to the core on stock bios.


GTK - I typically run mine at stock vcore for gaming. Doesn't sound like you abused the card much at all.


----------



## ColdFusion 13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> After a bit i needed to restart and did so, when I did, the system no longer posted with the GPU installed. I tried it in another PC and it did the same.


take a second to think about it and don't freak.

stupid questions first -

did you change any settings in bios? is the card properly seated? are your 6/8 pin cables properly connected? you have an extra card to check with.... does that mean you checked the card in another box as well as checking other box card in problem box? lets try to isolate the issue. is it the card, the mobo, or a setting? if you have messed with bios, try reflashing back to stock settings. did you flash new gpu bios? does card 2 work in box 1? does card 1 work in box 2? did you have a leak during the leak test? while running the leak test, did you jumper the mb 24pin connect or did you have the mb plugged in? lastly.... did you over tighten screws on the waterblock? try loosening them a quarter turn and trying again.

Hope you get this sorted!


----------



## Goloith

Well to my knowledge he could have had the bad version of cyclops loaded that applied a crazy set of settings. I believe the fix for that was to hit reset.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdFusion 13*
> 
> take a second to think about it and don't freak.
> 
> stupid questions first -
> 
> did you change any settings in bios? is the card properly seated? are your 6/8 pin cables properly connected? you have an extra card to check with.... does that mean you checked the card in another box as well as checking other box card in problem box? lets try to isolate the issue. is it the card, the mobo, or a setting? if you have messed with bios, try reflashing back to stock settings. did you flash new gpu bios? does card 2 work in box 1? does card 1 work in box 2? did you have a leak during the leak test? while running the leak test, did you jumper the mb 24pin connect or did you have the mb plugged in? lastly.... did you over tighten screws on the waterblock? try loosening them a quarter turn and trying again.
> 
> Hope you get this sorted!


To answer your questions.

no. yes. yes. yes. no post. stock bios.yes. no. no.Seperate PSU for Pump, no power to anything else. No.

Again, it worked, then quit working. I'm no novice and I've "killed" my fair share of cards.


----------



## ColdFusion 13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Again, it worked, then quit working. I'm no novice and I've "killed" my fair share of cards.


Right. I didn't figure you were, but with $800-1200 on the line depending on make/model/sale/second hand I would have a put in my gut and would like for someone to tell me the same







lol if nothing else just for a encouraging word to get me back in the game thinking clear







plus you never know when you may just have a brain fart on something simple and it takes saying it out loud or hearing it to go "oh yeah... Damn."

Anywho. Due diligence and all and hope it's simple and not an RMA. Or if it is an RMA I wish you the best on a gold card


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdFusion 13*
> 
> Right. I didn't figure you were, but with $800-1200 on the line depending on make/model/sale/second hand I would have a put in my gut and would like for someone to tell me the same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol if nothing else just for a encouraging word to get me back in the game thinking clear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plus you never know when you may just have a brain fart on something simple and it takes saying it out loud or hearing it to go "oh yeah... Damn."
> 
> Anywho. Due diligence and all and hope it's simple and not an RMA. Or if it is an RMA I wish you the best on a gold card


Card is dead.

Its on its way to EVGA already.


----------



## Goloith

Did you flash it back to stock?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goloith*
> 
> Did you flash it back to stock?


He stated he was on the stock BIOS already. I'm sure he's right that the card is dead. He knows his ish.


----------



## TK421

Anyone here with 1.274v cyclops3 bios and ACX cooler? How are your temps? Can you manage below 65c with OC and 1.274v?


----------



## dadTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Anyone here with 1.274v cyclops3 bios and ACX cooler? How are your temps? Can you manage below 65c with OC and 1.274v?


I'm on cyclops3 on stock air and it's not even able to get below 80-85 with good OC(@4800 rpm - very much noise), so ACX air I think will be not much better, I think maybe 70 will be possible with MAX rpm. To have usable OC @ 1.274 you definitely need at least hybrid cooler. I'll probably try to order EVGA hybrid AIO, it's always out of stock


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dadTX*
> 
> I'm on cyclops3 on stock air and it's not even able to get below 80-85 with good OC(@4800 rpm - very much noise), so ACX air I think will be not much better, I think maybe 70 will be possible with MAX rpm. To have usable OC @ 1.274 you definitely need at least hybrid cooler. I'll probably try to order EVGA hybrid AIO, it's always out of stock


amazon est shipping on the 22th lol


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dadTX*
> 
> I'm on cyclops3 on stock air and it's not even able to get below 80-85 with good OC(@4800 rpm - very much noise), so ACX air I think will be not much better, I think maybe 70 will be possible with MAX rpm. To have usable OC @ 1.274 you definitely need at least hybrid cooler. I'll probably try to order EVGA hybrid AIO, it's always out of stock


I use accelero xtreme iii in sli and after i took the side panel plastic off and put some window screening and a zippi fan blowing air in, the top card maxes out at 70c and the bottom at 60c.

If you only use one card you'll be looking at 55-60c max temps with the accelero iii cooler.

Worth pointing out the accelero at 100% rpm is still quite enough while the acx at 70% and up sounds like someone is screaming in your ear.


----------



## Goloith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dadTX*
> 
> I'm on cyclops3 on stock air and it's not even able to get below 80-85 with good OC(@4800 rpm - very much noise), so ACX air I think will be not much better, I think maybe 70 will be possible with MAX rpm. To have usable OC @ 1.274 you definitely need at least hybrid cooler. I'll probably try to order EVGA hybrid AIO, it's always out of stock


What's your OC? Also after hearing about that one guy pop his GPU I'm worried about running over 1.255v with stock.


----------



## dadTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> the top card maxes out at 70c.


Is it OC? I think - no, and even if it is - voltage is stock, not 1.274V.


----------



## dadTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goloith*
> 
> What's your OC? Also after hearing about that one guy pop his GPU I'm worried about running over 1.255v with stock.


My OC is not good(ASIC 70%), I'm able to get about 1460-1480 boost(135% TDP), but it's not stable.(passes 3D mark) No worries - it just throttles in case of too much heat







(it does so even with stock BIOS/voltage if you keep your fan rpm too low)


----------



## Goloith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dadTX*
> 
> My OC is not good(ASIC 70%), I'm able to get about 1460-1480 boost(135% TDP), but it's not stable.(passes 3D mark) No worries - it just throttles in case of too much heat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (it does so even with stock BIOS/voltage if you keep your fan rpm too low)


I understand, but the VRM is what I'm worried about. To my knowledge if the P0 is set to 1.274v it will push those high voltage whether or not your using it or not. The danger is not necessarily when your running it, its when your not.

For you other guys out there, is this why you want to set the stock fan to max in the MBT software?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dadTX*
> 
> I'm on cyclops3 on stock air and it's not even able to get below 80-85 with good OC(@4800 rpm - very much noise), so ACX air I think will be not much better, I think maybe 70 will be possible with MAX rpm. To have usable OC @ 1.274 you definitely need at least hybrid cooler. I'll probably try to order EVGA hybrid AIO, it's always out of stock


Guys - remember - this type of high(er) voltage bios is really for water cooled cards. It's not the core temp I'd be worried about, it's the other (and generally hotter) components. IMO - you're "running with scissors".








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goloith*
> 
> I understand, but the VRM is what I'm worried about. To my knowledge if the P0 is set to 1.274v it will push those high voltage whether or not your using it or not. The danger is not necessarily when your running it, its when your not.
> 
> For you other guys out there, is this why you want to set the stock fan to max in the MBT software?


just for clarity/accuracy - if the card is not in P0 it down volts and down clocks. Voltage is only the means to deliver current (which does work and makes things get hot).


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> I use accelero xtreme iii in sli and after i took the side panel plastic off and put some window screening and a zippi fan blowing air in, the top card maxes out at 70c and the bottom at 60c.
> 
> If you only use one card you'll be looking at 55-60c max temps with the accelero iii cooler.
> 
> Worth pointing out the accelero at 100% rpm is still quite enough while the acx at 70% and up sounds like someone is screaming in your ear.


do you have to do anything extra to get the cooler mounted on the gpu, like removing the stock metal plate (aside from removing the heatsink/fan assembly

have you figured a way to mount the backside "cooling fins" included with accelero extreme?

lastly, if it's not too much, can we have a pic please?


----------



## SteezyTN

I'm hoping I can get temps below 40c for my 2 way SLI setup using an RX480, RX360, RX240, and black Ice 560GTS.

Right now I'm getting 50c with a RX360, RX240 and EX240. Water temps are 40c, so I'm hoping I'll be around the 30c range with all those rads.


----------



## DADDYDC650

If I were to put my Titan X's under water would they be able to overclock any higher than they do now on stock air? I'm talking same voltage but vastly superior cooling.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> If I were to put my Titan X's under water would they be able to overclock any higher than they do now on stock air? I'm talking same voltage but vastly superior cooling.


yes.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes.


What's the average amount that you have gained going from stock cooler to water blocks with active backplates?


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goloith*
> 
> What's your OC? Also after hearing about that one guy pop his GPU I'm worried about running over 1.255v with stock.


OC really is more of a mind game than anything. I recently ran some Shadow of Mordor 4K ultra (maxed out) benchmarks and here are the results (including some fury X - which shows Maxwell still OCs better even if it had the similiar voltage limitation and couldn't OC memory - but thats not important







):

Fury X @1050/500 - stock BIOS, stock volts: 48.95fps = 100.0% / 0.0% OC
Fury X @1140/500 - stock BIOS, stock volts: 54.02fps = 108.3% / 8.3%OC

Titan X @1177/3505 - stock BIOS, 1.168V (stock): 50.65fps = 103.5% / 0.0% OC (this is the stock setting no OC - just GPU boost 2.0)
Titan X @1427/3505 - stock BIOS, 1.168V (stock): 56.45fps = 115.3% / 11.5% OC (just core overclock)
*Titan X @1422/3969 - stock BIOS, 1.168V (stock): 60.19fps = 123.0% / 18.8% OC (core + memory overclock)*

*Titan X @1495/4000 - MAXAIR2, 1.261V: 61.32fps = 125.3% / 21.1% OC
Titan X @1520/4000 - Cyclops3, 1.274V: 61.67fps = 126.0% /21.8% OC*

This is bench stable, so your OC during load might be a tad bit lower. Also - I think I could push the MAXAIR2/Cyclops3 runs a tad bit more - think +5/10MHz on core, but didn't have enough time. But *conclusion* summary:

*1) The advantages of overvoltage and custom BIOS are small to very small - safe for bragging rights, whilst the temps on all components - most critically (depending on your cooling) VRMs will rise significantly.*
2) If you are running stock cooling, I'd stay at lower voltage for longer term and focused on OCing memory which provides significant bump and doesnt really require a lot of power. In such case though - I would grab some copper heatsinks, thermal pads and put them on the memory modules on the back of the card. Its much better solution than stock EVGA backplate aside from looks.
3) Unrelated - but while you are in the process of grabbing heatsinks, grab some for VRMs too (there are three small spots on the back of the card) - this should help with longevity
4) If you have custom block (NOT THE AIO which is crap for VRM/VRAM cooling) which cools VRMs/VRAM modules - go higher.

Or disregard all above and grab MAXAIR2/Cyclops3 and enjoy your purchase. Worst comes - you fry the card and RMA it







. I think only one person has done that so far here.

Before anybody says this - of course the situation varries - some cards like more voltage, some less which can play into this and the benefits of memory OC might be slightly lower at lower res - in some cases (though my 1440p resolution benchmarks were in fact even better).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> If I were to put my Titan X's under water would they be able to overclock any higher than they do now on stock air? I'm talking same voltage but vastly superior cooling.


You will gain some headroom when A) you properly cool the VRMs and B) you won't throttle (though there are ways around that - somewhat) + that C) generally cooler means better (DID ANYBODY SAY LN2?!!!







)


----------



## Goloith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Guys - remember - this type of high(er) voltage bios is really for water cooled cards. It's not the core temp I'd be worried about, it's the other (and generally hotter) components. IMO - you're "running with scissors".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just for clarity/accuracy - if the card is not in P0 it down volts and down clocks. Voltage is only the means to deliver current (which does work and makes things get hot).


So even with P0 set to 1.255v and GPU-Z reading 1.255v it really doesn't engage or supply that voltage unless activated? So at the idle 1126 MHz its off, but when I play a game and it boosts to 1444 MHz its engaged/ actively supplying 1.255v?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> OC really is more of a mind game than anything. I recently ran some Shadow of Mordor 4K ultra (maxed out) benchmarks and here are the results (including some fury X - which shows Maxwell still OCs better even if it had the similiar voltage limitation and couldn't OC memory - but thats not important
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ):
> 
> Fury X @1050/500 - stock BIOS, stock volts: 48.95fps = 100.0% / 0.0% OC
> Fury X @1140/500 - stock BIOS, stock volts: 54.02fps = 108.3% / 8.3%OC
> 
> Titan X @1177/3505 - stock BIOS, 1.168V (stock): 50.65fps = 103.5% / 0.0% OC (this is the stock setting no OC - just GPU boost 2.0)
> Titan X @1427/3505 - stock BIOS, 1.168V (stock): 56.45fps = 115.3% / 11.5% OC (just core overclock)
> *Titan X @1422/3969 - stock BIOS, 1.168V (stock): 60.19fps = 123.0% / 18.8% OC (core + memory overclock)*
> 
> *Titan X @1495/4000 - MAXAIR2, 1.261V: 61.32fps = 125.3% / 21.1% OC
> Titan X @1520/4000 - Cyclops3, 1.274V: 61.67fps = 126.0% /21.8% OC*
> 
> This is bench stable, so your OC during load might be a tad bit lower. Also - I think I could push the MAXAIR2/Cyclops3 runs a tad bit more - think +5/10MHz on core, but didn't have enough time. But *conclusion* summary:
> 
> *1) The advantages of overvoltage and custom BIOS are small to very small - safe for bragging rights, whilst the temps on all components - most critically (depending on your cooling) VRMs will rise significantly.*
> 2) If you are running stock cooling, I'd stay at lower voltage for longer term and focused on OCing memory which provides significant bump and doesnt really require a lot of power. In such case though - I would grab some copper heatsinks, thermal pads and put them on the memory modules on the back of the card. Its much better solution than stock EVGA backplate aside from looks.
> 3) Unrelated - but while you are in the process of grabbing heatsinks, grab some for VRMs too (there are three small spots on the back of the card) - this should help with longevity
> 4) If you have custom block (NOT THE AIO which is crap for VRM/VRAM cooling) which cools VRMs/VRAM modules - go higher.
> 
> Or disregard all above and grab MAXAIR2/Cyclops3 and enjoy your purchase. Worst comes - you fry the card and RMA it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I think only one person has done that so far here.
> You will gain some headroom when A) you properly cool the VRMs and B) you won't throttle (though there are ways around that - somewhat) + that C) generally cooler means better (DID ANYBODY SAY LN2?!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I also ran some Shadow of Mordor benches as well as GTA V. I went from 1350Mhz-1500Mhz and saw almost no difference in performance when it came to minimum and avg frames. Needless to say I'm running at 1360Mhz/8Ghz stock volts.


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I also ran some Shadow of Mordor benches as well as GTA V. I went from 1350Mhz-1500Mhz and saw almost no difference in performance when it came to minimum and avg frames. Needless to say I'm running at 1360Mhz/8Ghz stock volts.


Yeah. There is some difference, but its pretty small (at lower res the absolute FPS difference might be a tad bit higher, but the % delta stays the same). I think really the 1500s and high voltages are great if you have custom block as it gives you more - or for short benches, but real world scenario you won't see the difference unless you look for it. The minimums don't move at all in my tests - its very random.

I would just reiterate that VRAM cooling is still important even at stock volts. Some pictures showed 102C on those suckers at stock







. Might have been exageratted, but still - not cool. Especially if you OC memory, I would look for that additional cooling for it


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> What's the average amount that you have gained going from stock cooler to water blocks with active backplates?


I dojn't have active backplates, and with WC you completely avoid thermal throttling. the gain is not fixed - depends on your cards. Should be able to run >1500 continuous load.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goloith*
> 
> So even with P0 set to 1.255v and GPU-Z reading 1.255v it really doesn't engage or supply that voltage unless activated? So at the idle 1126 MHz its off, but when I play a game and it boosts to 1444 MHz its engaged/ actively supplying 1.255v?


so your question is confusing., if the card is in P0 and you see 1.255V in gpuZ - you are not using cyclops3. But idle voltage is not a worry - it's idle. Like using a fixed vcore on your cpu... only when a load is applied is there high current (watts).


----------



## Goloith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I dojn't have active backplates, and with WC you completely avoid thermal throttling. the gain is not fixed - depends on your cards. Should be able to run >1500 continuous load.
> so your question is confusing., if the card is in P0 and you see 1.255V in gpuZ - you are not using cyclops3. But idle voltage is not a worry - it's idle. Like using a fixed vcore on your cpu... only when a load is applied is there high current (watts).


Yea I'm not running the cyclops, its just too many volts for my taste. Just running a modified 425.rom with P0 set higher to 1.25. That being said, you did answer my question that high voltage only hurts if under load.....if I understood correctly.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goloith*
> 
> Yea I'm not running the cyclops, its just too many volts for my taste. Just running a modified 425.rom with P0 set higher to 1.25. That being said, you did answer my question that high voltage only hurts if under load.....if I understood correctly.


voltage is just a potential - it's current that kills.


----------



## Goloith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> voltage is just a potential - it's current that kills.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Yeah. There is some difference, but its pretty small (at lower res the absolute FPS difference might be a tad bit higher, but the % delta stays the same). I think really the 1500s and high voltages are great if you have custom block as it gives you more - or for short benches, but real world scenario you won't see the difference unless you look for it. The minimums don't move at all in my tests - its very random.
> 
> I would just reiterate that VRAM cooling is still important even at stock volts. Some pictures showed 102C on those suckers at stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Might have been exageratted, but still - not cool. Especially if you OC memory, I would look for that additional cooling for it


I know what picture you are talking about and I've read that it might not have been an accurate temp reading. Others have said that it doesn't get near 102c at stock. Don't matter to me since I'm now running both TX's at 1405Mhz/8Ghz stock volts fully stable and since I limit my frames to 60, temps usually stay in the 60s in games like Witcher 3 and GTA V. VRM/Memory obviously run hotter but I have years left of warranty so whatevs. Battlefield is of no match at all since the cards sit around 1000/1100Mhz. Max memory OC I've tried was somewhere around 8.3Ghz before I pulled back.


----------



## SteezyTN

So I pulled the plug and ordered an EVGA 1300 G2. Tiger direct had a $10 off for anything over $100, so I did it. There's also a $40 MIR, so I got it for $159.99


----------



## deadwidesmile

Good call, Steez.

So far I love mine. Nice having the headroom.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Good call, Steez.
> 
> So far I love mine. Nice having the headroom.












I wont be able to use it for at least 2 months though. it will be going inside my SMA8 build now that it can fit.

How quiet is it? If it sounds like I jet, its going right back.


----------



## TK421

amazon pls


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wont be able to use it for at least 2 months though. it will be going inside my SMA8 build now that it can fit.
> 
> How quiet is it? If it sounds like I jet, its going right back.


There are a lot of people that have and like this psu, that should speak for itself.


----------



## dadTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> If I were to put my Titan X's under water would they be able to overclock any higher than they do now on stock air? I'm talking same voltage but vastly superior cooling.


I suppose not much, if you don't want to increase voltage then superior cooling is not going to help increase boost. Probably it will remove some small boost drops observed when temp goes 65+, these are about -(10-20) MHz, and that's all. It's not throttling(it happens when you reach your temp limit, about 83-90) For higher overclock you definitely need more voltage in case of your ASIC is not too high(<80%).


----------



## ralphi59

Hi all,
For cooling the back side with the memory chips, where do you place the fan please ?
Intake I suppose ?
Thank s in advance.
Cheers from france


----------



## upload420

So I have all the parts to build a loop dedicated to my titan x and a future sli set up. I ended up with a coolgate g2 360 radiator. Ek xres 140 d5 pump/res combo and the ek fc nickle/Acetal gpu block. Will be picking up the nickle plated ek backplate in a few weeks. Now I have all this but ran into one issue or two rather. first corrosion, second algae. I kind of broke a rule having 3 metals in the mix. Copper and brass in the radiator and nickle plate on the gpu block. So what can I do to defend against corrosion and algea in this mix. I guess I can't use a silver kill coil with nickle because of corrosion issues. I also would like to add that i only use distilled water in my loops.


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *upload420*
> 
> So I have all the parts to build a loop dedicated to my titan x and a future sli set up. I ended up with a coolgate g2 360 radiator. Ek xres 140 d5 pump/res combo and the ek fc nickle/Acetal gpu block. Will be picking up the nickle plated ek backplate in a few weeks. Now I have all this but ran into one issue or two rather. first corrosion, second algae. I kind of broke a rule having 3 metals in the mix. Copper and brass in the radiator and nickle plate on the gpu block. So what can I do to defend against corrosion and algea in this mix. I guess I can't use a silver kill coil with nickle because of corrosion issues. I also would like to add that i only use distilled water in my loops.


While this question is better suited to the watercooling thread, I use a silver coil and distilled. No issues so far, if you want to go further add a few drops of liquid utopia.


----------



## upload420

yea i agree on the wrong section thing just through the question up here as well as over there trying to speed up the results faster. I am seconds away from building this loop just need to know how having the nickle plate is going to affect the build. I was under the impression that i can't run a silver kill coil with the nickle plated gpu block. That is were my issue arises. The silver kill coil worked wonders in my cpu block but with nickle in the mix i am just worried my loop will brake down over time and leak. So anyone that cares to link me to additives for anti corrosion that would allow me to run silver with nickle would be awesome.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralphi59*
> 
> Hi all,
> For cooling the back side with the memory chips, where do you place the fan please ?
> Intake I suppose ?
> Thank s in advance.
> Cheers from france


Just mount the fan somewhere close to the card, so that it blows cold air directly over the back of it. Some people have sat it right on top of the back of the card pointing downwards and some like me have fixed it just in front of the end of the card standing upright. I'm not sure which is best but as long as your card is getting plenty of cold air blown across the back of it, you should achieve the desired effect. It all depends on which case you have really!!!


----------



## dadTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Guys - remember - this type of high(er) voltage bios is really for water cooled cards. It's not the core temp I'd be worried about, it's the other (and generally hotter) components. IMO - you're "running with scissors".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I remember, and maybe will flash back some lower voltage(1.24V?) BIOS until I get hybrid cooling in place. Regarding "hotter" components - we don't actually know how much higher GPU core voltage(BIOS sets this voltage only?) affects other components heating, since don't have any other monitoring than GPU core temp







I guess memory will not be much hotter, since voltage is adjusted only for GPU? VRMs of course heat up more, they have to provide more voltage to gpu.


----------



## ColdFusion 13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> How quiet is it? If it sounds like I jet, its going right back.


I can't speak for this one exactly but my 1600T2 is silent on eco and it is only audible when not on Eco if you press your ear to the psu itself.


----------



## ralphi59

Thank s cybersnipa
I Will try different ways.
I have an air 540 full aircooling.


----------



## ralphi59

With just two 120 bottom of the front, without the dust filter.
And a dark rock pro for the cpu.
That s all, but this case is full open !!!


----------



## upload420

i have two 80mm high cfm fans hanging over the back of the card and it seems to be working wonders. I bench and run games all day and the back of the card barley gets warm. I am sure the ek-fc block i am running is helping cool the card as a whole tho. Yet running 7.8ghz memory and mem chips not getting very hot at all tells me I am doing something right. Like everyone said if you are getting good cool airflow over the back of the card I am sure that is plenty.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralphi59*
> 
> Hi all,
> For cooling the back side with the memory chips, where do you place the fan please ?
> Intake I suppose ?
> Thank s in advance.
> Cheers from france




That was my solution for two cards.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralphi59*
> 
> Thank s cybersnipa
> I Will try different ways.
> I have an air 540 full aircooling.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralphi59*
> 
> With just two 120 bottom of the front, without the dust filter.
> And a dark rock pro for the cpu.
> That s all, but this case is full open !!!


As a temporary set-up you could make up some rails to span the side of your case and attach two 120mm fans blowing directly onto your Titan X. If that works and I do not see why it shouldn't help lower the temps, you could get a custom acrylic side panel made up with holes pre-cut for some 120mm fans?

Like this

http://tpucdn.com/img/13-06-03/17b.jpg

http://www.corsair.com/en-us/carbide-air-540-left-windowed-side-panel


----------



## ralphi59

Prophet4n01
Yeah cool.
What about the fixation method of this fan please ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *upload420*
> 
> So I have all the parts to build a loop dedicated to my titan x and a future sli set up. I ended up with a coolgate g2 360 radiator. Ek xres 140 d5 pump/res combo and the ek fc nickle/Acetal gpu block. Will be picking up the nickle plated ek backplate in a few weeks. Now I have all this but ran into one issue or two rather. first corrosion, second algae. I kind of broke a rule having 3 metals in the mix. Copper and brass in the radiator and nickle plate on the gpu block. So what can I do to defend against corrosion and algea in this mix. I guess I can't use a silver kill coil with nickle because of corrosion issues*. I also would like to add that i only use distilled water in my loops*.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *upload420*
> 
> yea i agree on the wrong section thing just through the question up here as well as over there trying to speed up the results faster. I am seconds away from building this loop just need to know how having the nickle plate is going to affect the build. I was under the impression that i can't run a silver kill coil with the nickle plated gpu block. That is were my issue arises. The silver kill coil worked wonders in my cpu block but with nickle in the mix i am just worried my loop will brake down over time and leak. So anyone that cares to link me to additives *for anti corrosion that would allow me to run silver with nickle would be awesome*.


I've only ever used grocery store-grade distilled water + Redline Water Wetter (1-3%). Never any "corrosion" or discoloration - ever - with all sorts of mixed metal loops.
There's potentially an issue using silver coil with nickel plate (pH dependent) so you can check into that - can lead to "darkening" on the plate at lower pH.
Frankly, I find premix to be expensive snake oil. And I certainly see more reports of loop issues with premix than straight water (which has the best thermal trans properties of just about anything). Hit up your local pool shop, buy a cheap pH kit and keep the loop pH between 6.8 and 7.4.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dadTX*
> 
> I remember, and maybe will flash back some lower voltage(1.24V?) BIOS until I get hybrid cooling in place. Regarding "hotter" components - we don't actually know how much higher GPU core voltage(BIOS sets this voltage only?) affects other components heating, since don't have any other monitoring than GPU core temp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess memory will not be much hotter, since voltage is adjusted only for GPU? VRMs of course heat up more, they have to provide more voltage to gpu.


several of us measured component temps with an IR gun at launch and you can check the reviews for their IR camera shots. The ram get very hot. Inintially I had a TX set up like shown below and could get a reading on the external temp of just about every component.


----------



## ColdFusion 13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *upload420*
> 
> Now I have all this but ran into one issue or two rather. first corrosion, second algae. I kind of broke a rule having 3 metals in the mix. Copper and brass in the radiator and nickle plate on the gpu block. So what can I do to defend against corrosion and algea in this mix. I guess I can't use a silver kill coil with nickle because of corrosion issues. I also would like to add that i only use distilled water in my loops.


Good morning.

Here is some info you and others may find interesting.
---
The compatibility of two different metals may be predicted by consideration of their anodic index. This parameter is a measure of the electrochemical voltage that will be developed between the metals. To find the relative voltage of a pair of metals it is only required to subtract their anodic indices.

For normal environments, such as storage in warehouses or non-temperature and humidity controlled environments, there should not be more than 0.25 V difference in the anodic index. For controlled environments, in which temperature and humidity are controlled, 0.50 V can be tolerated. For harsh environments, such as outdoors, high humidity, and salt environments, there should be not more than 0.15 V difference in the anodic index. For example; gold/silver would have a difference of 0.15V being acceptable.
---

That being said your 4 metals (copper brass nickel silver) are all within .25v so it is within tolerance to not be affected by anodized galvanic corrosion. The .50 and .15 don't really apply here as this is a controlled environment where water (electrolyte in this case) is touching metals inside a closed environment(I.e. There is no air in the mix along with heat and an electrolyte to start the process like it would be for say a boat trailer or just scrap metal sitting outside). Distilled water and silver coil or G1/4 silver plugs from monsoon will take care of the algae issue. Hope this helps and that your loop is always as cool as you need it to be!


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralphi59*
> 
> Prophet4n01
> Yeah cool.
> What about the fixation method of this fan please ?


140mm fan wedged into the cables. I was just looking for a temporary solution. Never got around to changing it. Lol.


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wont be able to use it for at least 2 months though. it will be going inside my SMA8 build now that it can fit.
> 
> How quiet is it? If it sounds like I jet, its going right back.


Yeah, its pretty quiet... I can't hear it over 5 ap15.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So I pulled the plug and ordered an EVGA 1300 G2. Tiger direct had a $10 off for anything over $100, so I did it. There's also a $40 MIR, so I got it for $159.99


Newegg has it for $154.99 AMIR.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Newegg has it for $154.99 AMIR.


Yeah but newegg charges tax. Tiger is the only hardware store that doesn't charge sales tax to Cali. But I called TD a few hours ago, and tried to price match it. They said they couldn't because it offers a MIR. I was kind of PO'd so they gave me a $10 gift card lol. So I really got it for $149.99


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Yeah but newegg charges tax. Tiger is the only hardware store that doesn't charge sales tax to Cali. But I called TD a few hours ago, and tried to price match it. They said they couldn't because it offers a MIR. I was kind of PO'd so they gave me a $10 gift card lol. So I really got it for $149.99


It's a relatively small purchase so no big deal on the tax.







Others I know of besides Tiger that don't charge Cali Sales tax are Provantage and B&H.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> It's a relatively small purchase so no big deal on the tax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Others I know of besides Tiger that don't charge Cali Sales tax are Provantage and B&H.


But still. That's $15 more in tax and money that I need to be saving lol. I just spent $800 on a case, $300 for radiators and $260 for my pumps and some Fittings. But heck, $150 for 1300w is plenty and a nice savings. I paid $163 for my AX860 last year.


----------



## TK421

What do you guys think of this 1100w dell power supply?

It's the same unit as the one in Area 51 (2009-2010)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DELL-G821T-1100-WATT-Power-Supply-W-Wire-Harness-/371355145172?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item56767dd3d4


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> What do you guys think of this 1100w dell power supply?
> 
> It's the same unit as the one in Area 51 (2009-2010)
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DELL-G821T-1100-WATT-Power-Supply-W-Wire-Harness-/371355145172?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item56767dd3d4


that thing looks like it was made in the early 90s...no way would i touch that.


----------



## remmer29

I have bought this one and I am happy with it for a 100%
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/CoolerMaster/V1200/


----------



## deadwidesmile

My PSU tastes are strangely (or maybe not so strangely?) very dependent on sleeved wire choices. The EVGA units are all supported thru a variety of different cable mod companies.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> that thing looks like it was made in the early 90s...no way would i touch that.


Aside from the looks is there anything else thatms wrong with the psu?


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dadTX*
> 
> I remember, and maybe will flash back some lower voltage(1.24V?) BIOS until I get hybrid cooling in place. Regarding "hotter" components - we don't actually know how much higher GPU core voltage(BIOS sets this voltage only?) affects other components heating, since don't have any other monitoring than GPU core temp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess memory will not be much hotter, since voltage is adjusted only for GPU? VRMs of course heat up more, they have to provide more voltage to gpu.


As I have pointed out here few times, hybrid on its own is deceptively bad option for higher voltage BIOS compared with other options - stock, other air cooling and full water block. Why? Because while it does a great job at cooling the core, it uses the same cooling for some of the hottest components on the card itself - VRMs/VRAM modules -> one small aluminium (I think) heatsink, but instead of having the benefit of 70%+ fan speed that you get with stock blower solution in cases of higher voltage BIOS/added voltage (simply because you need to run at that speed to cool the core adequately), people usually run it at 40/50% - and those are the smarter ones.

In other words, it fools you a bit into thinking that all is well because core is cool, while your VRMs are toasting (in situations when you put 1.237V or so/or more through the card and have the blower fan at low speed).

Its important to add that it will likely not blow your card and can be alleviated, but you should be aware of that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> that thing looks like it was made in the early 90s...no way would i touch that.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Aside from the looks is there anything else thatms wrong with the psu?


It's not all about the looks - that being said







. Yeah, I wouldn't want that in my system either. I pulled one of these from my dads office PC (though much lower wattage one) and was so satisifed when I replaced it with 300W be quiet!

I think generally people are sometimes not being smart trying to save money on PSU. If that thing goes, and is not a good one, it will likely take some of your dear friends with and/or can cause other issues. Of course, its possible you will be perfectly fine with these cheap PSUs, but IMHO there is no reason (and - by the same token - no excuse when things blow up) for trying to get $50 PSU when you have terrific pricing on great and reliable EVGA G2/P2 models (+ some other ones too I guess







).

That goes double for people who spend $1k, $2k or more on GPU(s) alone.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdFusion 13*
> 
> Good morning.
> 
> Here is some info you and others may find interesting.
> ---
> The compatibility of two different metals may be predicted by consideration of their anodic index. This parameter is a measure of the electrochemical voltage that will be developed between the metals. To find the relative voltage of a pair of metals it is only required to subtract their anodic indices.
> 
> For normal environments, such as storage in warehouses or non-temperature and humidity controlled environments, there should not be more than 0.25 V difference in the anodic index. For controlled environments, in which temperature and humidity are controlled, 0.50 V can be tolerated. For harsh environments, such as outdoors, high humidity, and salt environments, there should be not more than 0.15 V difference in the anodic index. For example; gold/silver would have a difference of 0.15V being acceptable.
> ---
> 
> That being said your 4 metals (copper brass nickel silver) are all within .25v so it is within tolerance to not be affected by anodized galvanic corrosion. The .50 and .15 don't really apply here as this is a controlled environment where water (electrolyte in this case) is touching metals inside a closed environment(I.e. There is no air in the mix along with heat and an electrolyte to start the process like it would be for say a boat trailer or just scrap metal sitting outside). Distilled water and silver coil or G1/4 silver plugs from monsoon will take care of the algae issue. Hope this helps and that your loop is always as cool as you need it to be!


Just for clarity and accuracy, three specific conditions must be met for GALVANIC corrosion to occur - and this is a rather unusual issue in PC cooling:

1) the coolant must be electrically conductive (easy to acheive







)
2) the metals must have a redox potential difference (a.i.) as stated above... and MOST IMPORTANTLY:
3) the metals must be in direct physical or electrical contact independent from the circuit completed by the conductive liquid.

Galvanic corrosion is very rare in PC loops... whereas chemical corrosion is the more common and usually related to pH.

edit: I would add that copper is as toxic to any chlorophyll-based organism as silver (same mechanism) sooo, any copper in your loop would be as effective (like the copper tubes in your rad) - a small fraction of any additive with ethylene glycol (antifreeze) or a drop of polyether pool algecide will kill all others.


----------



## ColdFusion 13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Just for clarity and accuracy, three specific conditions must be met for GALVANIC corrosion to occur - and this is a rather unusual issue in PC cooling:
> 
> 1) the coolant must be electrically conductive (easy to acheive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 2) the metals must have a redox potential difference (a.i.) as stated above... and MOST IMPORTANTLY:
> 3) the metals must be in direct physical or electrical contact independent from the circuit completed by the conductive liquid.
> 
> Galvanic corrosion is very rare in PC loops... whereas chemical corrosion is the more common and usually related to pH.
> 
> edit: I would add that copper is as toxic to any chlorophyll-based organism as silver (same mechanism) sooo, any copper in your loop would be as effective (like the copper tubes in your rad) - a small fraction of any additive with ethylene glycol (antifreeze) or a drop of polyether pool algecide will kill all others.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> It's not all about the looks - that being said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Yeah, I wouldn't want that in my system either. I pulled one of these from my dads office PC (though much lower wattage one) and was so satisifed when I replaced it with 300W be quiet!
> 
> I think generally people are sometimes not being smart trying to save money on PSU. If that thing goes, and is not a good one, it will likely take some of your dear friends with and/or can cause other issues. Of course, its possible you will be perfectly fine with these cheap PSUs, but IMHO there is no reason (and - by the same token - no excuse when things blow up) for trying to get $50 PSU when you have terrific pricing on great and reliable EVGA G2/P2 models (+ some other ones too I guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> That goes double for people who spend $1k, $2k or more on GPU(s) alone.


When i said it looks bad i didnt mean aesthetically







i meant it looks pretty garbage in terms of quality and stability.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Just installed 32GB of G.Skill 2400Mhz system memory and the minimum fps went up about 10-12 frames in Shadow of Mordor. I ran the same in-game benchmark when I had my 16GB 1866Mhz ram installed and at 1440p/max settings my minimum was around 94-97 frames. Now it's around 106-108 frames. Ran the benchmark more than 20 times before I upgraded so it's not placebo and the same OS/apps are installed as before.


----------



## wsarahan

Is it safe to flash this bios at the first page?

Never did it before and here in Brazil each Titan X costs 2000$ , i have 2 here

I`m worried about flash because i can`t even imagine to damage something here

Tks


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Is it safe to flash this bios at the first page?
> 
> Never did it before and here in Brazil each Titan X costs 2000$ , i have 2 here
> 
> I`m worried about flash because i can`t even imagine to damage something here
> 
> Tks


If you know what you are doing yes it is safe.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Is it safe to flash this bios at the first page?
> Never did it before and here in Brazil each Titan X costs 2000$ , i have 2 here
> I`m worried about flash because i can`t even imagine to damage something here
> Tks


flash commands for 2 card SLI with no PLX chip on the MB:

1) disable SLI
2) open dev manager and disable drivers on both cards
3) open the NVFlash folder:

Win7: shift-rt-click in the folder > "open command window here"
W8/8.1/10: file>open> command prompt as admin

4) type:

nvflash --list (note the GPU pcie lanes - probably 0, 1, 2 etc unless you have a PLX chip
nvflash -i1 --protectoff
nvflash -i1 -6 newromname.rom
Hit Y every time asked

5) Type:

nvflash -i0 --protectoff
nvflash -i0 -6 newromname.rom
Hit Y when asked

Exit the cmnd window after the flash finishes

6) enable the drivers in dev manager. DO NOT enable sli yet
7) reboot and enable SLI
8) reboot again

use this nvflash:

NVFlash-certs-bypassed-v5-206-0-1.zip 722k .zip file


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> flash commands for 2 card SLI with no PLX chip on the MB:
> 
> 1) disable SLI
> 2) open dev manager and disable drivers on both cards
> 3) open the NVFlash folder:
> 
> Win7: shift-rt-click in the folder > "open command window here"
> W8/8.1/10: file>open> command prompt as admin
> 
> 4) type:
> 
> nvflash --list (note the GPU pcie lanes - probably 0, 1, 2 etc unless you have a PLX chip
> nvflash -i1 --protectoff
> nvflash -i1 -6 newromname.rom
> Hit Y every time asked
> 
> 5) Type:
> 
> nvflash -i0 --protectoff
> nvflash -i0 -6 newromname.rom
> Hit Y when asked
> 
> Exit the cmnd window after the flash finishes
> 
> 6) enable the drivers in dev manager. DO NOT enable sli yet
> 7) reboot and enable SLI
> 8) reboot again
> 
> use this nvflash:
> 
> NVFlash-certs-bypassed-v5-206-0-1.zip 722k .zip file


We should have a counter for each time you post that







and delete the front page









Going to install my 3 slot EK block this weekend, sucks the R5E can't do 16/16 in the first two lanes


----------



## cstkl1

cstkl1 --- i7 4790K @ 4.7 --- GTX Titan X --- 1508/4000 --- *17953*



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7600305?

Sorry first time actually posting on windows 8.1. Very impressed how consistent the cpu physx score. Win 7 was all over the place


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> We should have a counter for each time you post that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and delete the front page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to install my 3 slot EK block this weekend, sucks the R5E can't do 16/16 in the first two lanes


You'd think folks would _look_ in the OP of an Owners Club thread.








you mean in tri-sli? won;t notice any bandwidth saturation at all between x16 and x8 - certainly not saturated at 4K. you can measure a difference at the limit, but nothing in games or benchmarks,

concBandwidthTest.zip 5k .zip file

unzip and open a cmd window in the folder, type: _concbandwidthtest 0,1_ (,2 for tri sli)
will measure bandwidth limit and access time. Only way to actually see a difference.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Just installed 32GB of G.Skill 2400Mhz system memory and the minimum fps went up about 10-12 frames in Shadow of Mordor. I ran the same in-game benchmark when I had my 16GB 1866Mhz ram installed and at 1440p/max settings my minimum was around 94-97 frames. Now it's around 106-108 frames. Ran the benchmark more than 20 times before I upgraded so it's not placebo and the same OS/apps are installed as before.


What about other games? I may pick up a second pair of 16GB 1866 corsair vengeance pro for 32gb.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> What about other games? I may pick up a second pair of 16GB 1866 corsair vengeance pro for 32gb.


Don't spend money on ram based off of one benchmark so I'll go ahead and run GTA V as well as Tomb Raider tomorrow to confirm. Having said that, i do believe GTA V runs a bit smoother overall.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> When i said it looks bad i didnt mean aesthetically
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i meant it looks pretty garbage in terms of quality and stability.


Where'd you find the specs for the 1100w dell?


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Back plates on today.



Back in the rig.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Don't spend money on ram based off of one benchmark so I'll go ahead and run GTA V as well as Tomb Raider tomorrow to confirm. Having said that, i do believe GTA V runs a bit smoother overall.


Well duh lol. I don't even play SoM. But if your other games benefit I may get 16 more. I was actually planning on doing it anyways.


----------



## TK421

anyone here getting increased contrast after waking from windows shutting down the GPU after a few minutes of inactivity?


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> We should have a counter for each time you post that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and delete the front page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to install my 3 slot EK block this weekend, sucks the R5E can't do 16/16 in the first two lanes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd think folks would _look_ in the OP of an Owners Club thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you mean in tri-sli? won;t notice any bandwidth saturation at all between x16 and x8 - certainly not saturated at 4K. you can measure a difference at the limit, but nothing in games or benchmarks,
> 
> concBandwidthTest.zip 5k .zip file
> 
> unzip and open a cmd window in the folder, type: _concbandwidthtest 0,1_ (,2 for tri sli)
> will measure bandwidth limit and access time. Only way to actually see a difference.
Click to expand...

Oh I meant the dual 3 slot ek block, the r5e doesn't allow 16x/16x over the two closest available slots to the CPU (forgot the lane numbers). I know it will be a negligible difference to speed, just looking for 16x/16x to satisfy the ocd. Further spacing can't hurt thermals either which is a plus.

I'll try that app with my 2, looking to add a 3rd in the coming months though. Not sure why, probably Baasha's fault tbh


----------



## iamdjango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Back plates on today.
> ...


Got the same delivered earlier this week waiting for the weekend to install it. Noticed any improvements?

I'm stuck at 7.4ghz MEM at the moment, hoping this plus replacing all the thermal pads (with 7W/mk) on the other side will let me push towards 7.8+


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Back plates on today.
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the rig.


Do you know or some other guy here knows where can we buy the evga backplates to ship worldwide?

There is no place to buy here in Brazil and Amazon do not ship here

Thanks


----------



## unreality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamdjango*
> 
> Got the same delivered earlier this week waiting for the weekend to install it. Noticed any improvements?
> 
> I'm stuck at 7.4ghz MEM at the moment, hoping this plus replacing all the thermal pads (with 7W/mk) on the other side will let me push towards 7.8+


Is this a temperature problem or a card problem?

My card manages 8.6. No backplate but copper heatsinks.

On a sidenote i also added copper heatsinks on the 3 small VRM squares on the back of the card. i noticed they easily exceed 65°C when the core is at 40°C. Now with the heatsinks and a fan blowing on it it stays near 40°C too.

Got a room temperature of 32°C so it really sucks to do more testing atm









EDIT:
I just did a little testing with 6minute Heaven runs. Copper heatsinks are on the VRM squares in both runs. In booth runs theres a very good case circulation (8 Fans @ 1200 rpm)

With extra fan blowing over card -> 39°C = *6,5Δ*
Without extra fan blowing over card -> 60C° = *27,5Δ*

Remember this is with a *custom loop* (Aquatuning which do good VRM cooling) *and extra copper heatsinks*! These cards get so fckin hot


----------



## wsarahan

IF i just want to make my regulars one like a SC model what should i do? I mean what template should i use? how much more core clock, memory clock.....

Thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> Oh I meant the dual 3 slot ek block, the r5e doesn't allow 16x/16x over the two closest available slots to the CPU (forgot the lane numbers). I know it will be a negligible difference to speed, just looking for 16x/16x to satisfy the ocd. Further spacing can't hurt thermals either which is a plus.
> 
> I'll try that app with my 2, looking to add a 3rd in the coming months though. Not sure why, probably Baasha's fault tbh


ah- yeah, never understood that lane distribution being fixed especially if you shut down lane 3.








so x16 x16 looks like:


gotta find one from my R4BE...


----------



## iamdjango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> Is this a temperature problem or a card problem?
> 
> My card manages 8.6. No backplate but copper heatsinks.
> 
> On a sidenote i also added copper heatsinks on the 3 small VRM squares on the back of the card. i noticed they easily exceed 65°C when the core is at 40°C. Now with the heatsinks and a fan blowing on it it stays near 40°C too.
> 
> Got a room temperature of 32°C so it really sucks to do more testing atm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> I just did a little testing with 6minute Heaven runs. Copper heatsinks are on the VRM squares in both runs. In booth runs theres a very good case circulation (8 Fans @ 1200 rpm)
> 
> With extra fan blowing over card -> 39°C = *6,5Δ*
> Without extra fan blowing over card -> 60C° = *27,5Δ*
> 
> Remember this is with a *custom loop* (Aquatuning which do good VRM cooling) *and extra copper heatsinks*! These cards get so fckin hot


I'm really hoping it's a localised temperature issue and that I've not been unlucky. Very happy with the core. In the last day or so I've pushed it to 1480 (1.25v on air with ~21C ambient) and it seems game stable. I think for 1500+ I'll need to push the voltage higher and put up with some throttling or raise the thermal limit (and see if the blower can deal with the extra leakage that ensues). My ASIC is 64.9%, average?


----------



## unreality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamdjango*
> 
> I'm really hoping it's a localised temperature issue and that I've not been unlucky. Very happy with the core. In the last day or so I've pushed it to 1480 (1.25v on air with ~21C ambient) and it seems game stable. I think for 1500+ I'll need to push the voltage higher and put up with some throttling or raise the thermal limit (and see if the blower can deal with the extra leakage that ensues). My ASIC is 64.9%, average?


Imo 1.25 on air is too high! Id go 1.21 max on air. You dont really gain much from the extra voltage anyway. I would settle for like 1450 @ 1.21 if its stable. And as others noted 8000MHz Memory seems to be the sweet spot so id aim for that if you have the cooling.

65% Asic seems to be pretty average yes. Maybe a bit below, but ASIC isnt everything. My card doesnt go any higher than 1510 before crashing besides max voltage. (74,1%)


----------



## 770class

What driver version is everyone using? Right now im using 350.12


----------



## Nytestryke

347.88, gives me no problems and helped provide my best Firestrike score


----------



## DADDYDC650

Running game stable at 1404Mhz/8Ghz using 1.15-1.16v. No temp issues and the stock coolers don't get too loud so I'm happy. Just upgraded to 32GB 2400Mhz of ram so I'm beyond set with my rig until March at least. That's when Intel has their sale for folks in retail. 8 core processor for $200? Yes please! Just hoping my little sister doesn't quit her job before then. ..


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamdjango*
> 
> Got the same delivered earlier this week waiting for the weekend to install it. Noticed any improvements?
> 
> I'm stuck at 7.4ghz MEM at the moment, hoping this plus replacing all the thermal pads (with 7W/mk) on the other side will let me push towards 7.8+


Only messed around a bit last night. GPU is 1° cooler. I have not tried to push ram harder, yet.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Do you know or some other guy here knows where can we buy the evga backplates to ship worldwide?
> 
> There is no place to buy here in Brazil and Amazon do not ship here
> 
> Thanks


Have you tried ordering from EVGA? I ordered mine straight from them. $20 US each.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> IF i just want to make my regulars one like a SC model what should i do? I mean what template should i use? how much more core clock, memory clock.....
> 
> Thanks


Use the SC 425 Bios... Link is in my signature - bios 4 pack. You'll get +127 to the core clock, but you can increase that easily in Afterburner or PrecisionX.


----------



## iamdjango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> Imo 1.25 on air is too high! Id go 1.21 max on air. You dont really gain much from the extra voltage anyway. I would settle for like 1450 @ 1.21 if its stable. And as others noted 8000MHz Memory seems to be the sweet spot so id aim for that if you have the cooling.
> 
> 65% Asic seems to be pretty average yes. Maybe a bit below, but ASIC isnt everything. My card doesnt go any higher than 1510 before crashing besides max voltage. (74,1%)


Its actually running at 1.261 after vdroop. I'm not too concerned about the voltage, the chips are on mature a 28nm node and my temps are under control. Not knowing what the VRMs are up to, that's a risk (that I'm happy to take) but usually they are rated up to 120C.

Has anyone been able to probe the temps of the VRMs on the stock blower? I would be very interested to know how hot they get. I've tried to find the spec sheet for them but no joy. When I replace my backplate hopefully I'll be able to see then.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *770class*
> 
> What driver version is everyone using? Right now im using 350.12


I'm using the very latest 353.38, now that they have a hotfix for the TDR issue. Was stuck on 350.12 before.


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Use the SC 425 Bios... Link is in my signature - bios 4 pack. You'll get +127 to the core clock, but you can increase that easily in Afterburner or PrecisionX.


Thanks I downloaded the pack

I.m only afraid to flash the bios, saw at the first page how to but I'm not an expert in it


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Have you tried ordering from EVGA? I ordered mine straight from them. $20 US each.


Evga do not ship to Brazil


----------



## DADDYDC650

Ran the GTA V in-game benchmark about 30 times this morning. Switched between 1866Mhz DDR3 to 2400Mhz DDR. Results slightly differed between benches but stayed around the same. *GFX settings = 1440p max settings, no vsync, 2x MSAA and TXAA enabled. TX SLI enabled @ 1404Mhz/8Ghz.* I've never seen the game hit under 45 frames a second so I'm guessing the low minimum frames is when each scene loads.

*1866Mhz CAS 10 memory GTA V in-game benchmark*

Frames Per Second (Higher is better) Min, Max, Avg
Pass 0, 28.447954, 139.663834, 71.819794
Pass 1, 33.997364, 92.463158, 65.134262
Pass 2, 32.266220, 110.364647, 76.677010
Pass 3, 27.634659, 135.398224, 93.970688
Pass 4, 21.247456, 139.373383, 68.842766

*2400Mhz CAS 10 memory GTA V in-game benchmark*

Frames Per Second (Higher is better) Min, Max, Avg
Pass 0, 37.630953, 95.656502, 74.773476
Pass 1, 43.664303, 134.572144, 66.641762
Pass 2, 28.175964, 123.460281, 82.585640
Pass 3, 24.788040, 137.429047, 98.927376
Pass 4, 25.265539, 145.769272, 74.324059


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Ran the GTA V in-game benchmark about 30 times this morning. Switched between 1866Mhz DDR3 to 2400Mhz DDR. Results slightly differed between benches but stayed around the same. *GFX settings = 1440p max settings, no vsync, 2x MSAA and TXAA enabled. TX SLI enabled @ 1404Mhz/8Ghz.* I've never seen the game hit under 45 frames a second so I'm guessing the low minimum frames is when each scene loads.
> 
> *1866Mhz CAS 10 memory GTA V in-game benchmark*
> 
> Frames Per Second (Higher is better) Min, Max, Avg
> Pass 0, 28.447954, 139.663834, 71.819794
> Pass 1, 33.997364, 92.463158, 65.134262
> Pass 2, 32.266220, 110.364647, 76.677010
> Pass 3, 27.634659, 135.398224, 93.970688
> Pass 4, 21.247456, 139.373383, 68.842766
> 
> *2400Mhz CAS 10 memory GTA V in-game benchmark*
> 
> Frames Per Second (Higher is better) Min, Max, Avg
> Pass 0, 37.630953, 95.656502, 74.773476
> Pass 1, 43.664303, 134.572144, 66.641762
> Pass 2, 28.175964, 123.460281, 82.585640
> Pass 3, 24.788040, 137.429047, 98.927376
> Pass 4, 25.265539, 145.769272, 74.324059


The speed of the ram does make a differance!! More so than the amount


----------



## iamdjango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Ran the GTA V in-game benchmark about 30 times this morning. Switched between 1866Mhz DDR3 to 2400Mhz DDR. Results slightly differed between benches but stayed around the same. *GFX settings = 1440p max settings, no vsync, 2x MSAA and TXAA enabled. TX SLI enabled @ 1404Mhz/8Ghz.* I've never seen the game hit under 45 frames a second so I'm guessing the low minimum frames is when each scene loads.
> 
> *1866Mhz CAS 10 memory GTA V in-game benchmark*
> 
> Frames Per Second (Higher is better) Min, Max, Avg
> Pass 0, 28.447954, 139.663834, 71.819794
> Pass 1, 33.997364, 92.463158, 65.134262
> Pass 2, 32.266220, 110.364647, 76.677010
> Pass 3, 27.634659, 135.398224, 93.970688
> Pass 4, 21.247456, 139.373383, 68.842766
> 
> *2400Mhz CAS 10 memory GTA V in-game benchmark*
> 
> Frames Per Second (Higher is better) Min, Max, Avg
> Pass 0, 37.630953, 95.656502, 74.773476
> Pass 1, 43.664303, 134.572144, 66.641762
> Pass 2, 28.175964, 123.460281, 82.585640
> Pass 3, 24.788040, 137.429047, 98.927376
> Pass 4, 25.265539, 145.769272, 74.324059


Very high variance between runs (~30%), if the RAM is giving you a small performance advantage I doubt you'd be able to see it in that noise. What does GPU-Z look like, are you experiencing throttling in some runs and not in others?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamdjango*
> 
> Very high variance between runs (~30%), if the RAM is giving you a small performance advantage I doubt you'd be able to see it in that noise. What does GPU-Z look like, are you experiencing throttling in some runs and not in others?


That's because the benchmark slightly differs in GTA V each time you run it. It's never exactly the same but very similar. That's why I ran the benchmarks so many times. Results differed but each time I ran it the faster memory got higher scores. Shadow of Mordor benchmark is exactly the same each time you run it and results only slightly differ compared to GTA V.

BTW, my cards never throttled. Got Precision X OSD enabled to make sure of it.


----------



## iamdjango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> That's because the benchmark slightly differs in GTA V each time you run it. It's never exactly the same but very similar. That's why I ran the benchmarks so many times. Results differed but each time I ran it the faster memory got higher scores. Shadow of Mordor benchmark is exactly the same each time you run it and results only slightly differ compared to GTA V.
> 
> BTW, my cards never throttled. Got Precision X OSD enabled to make sure of it.


I see. To get anything statistical significant to conclude whether the increase in ram speed had an impact, you'd have to figure out what the maximum variance is, i.e. keep doing loops until the standard deviation of all the runs doesn't change significantly and then you could use the mean value in your comparison.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamdjango*
> 
> I see. To get anything statistical significant to conclude whether the increase in ram speed had an impact, you'd have to figure out what the maximum variance is, i.e. keep doing loops until the standard deviation of all the runs doesn't change significantly and then you could use the mean value in your comparison.


You are probably right. I ran each benchmark at least 30 times at 1866MHz and 2400Mhz. More than enough for me since it's boring and I don't want to waste my day off running benches. I'm guessing the difference in most games is about 1-5 frames.

What I do know for sure is that for the most part, these are the type of results I ended up with.

1866Mhz


2400Mhz


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> You are probably right. I ran each benchmark at least 30 times at 1866MHz and 2400Mhz. More than enough for me since it's boring and I don't want to waste my day off running benches. I'm guessing the difference in most games is about 1-5 frames.
> 
> What I do know for sure is that for the most part, these are the type of results I ended up with.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1866Mhz
> 
> 
> 2400Mhz


both cas 10, but what about the rest of the timings? Can really affect bandwidth. BTW - how much system ram is actually being used during the game benchmark?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> both cas 10, but what about the rest of the timings? Can really affect bandwidth. BTW - how much system ram is actually being used during the game benchmark?


10-12-12-31 timings. GTA V maxed out around 8GB system ram and SOM was around 2-3GB. These games might use more but was not needed during in game-benches.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamdjango*
> 
> Got the same delivered earlier this week waiting for the weekend to install it. Noticed any improvements?
> 7W/mk Is the same thickness as the stock ones? Never used that before. Wondering if it's better for the memory.
> 
> I'm stuck at 7.4ghz MEM at the moment, hoping this plus replacing all the thermal pads (with 7W/mk) on the other side will let me push towards 7.8+


----------



## dadTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> In other words, it fools you a bit into thinking that all is well because core is cool, while your VRMs are toasting (in situations when you put 1.237V or so/or more through the card and have the blower fan at low speed).
> 
> Its important to add that it will likely not blow your card and can be alleviated, but you should be aware of that.


Yeah, much was said about the issue here, but yet no massive burn of cards by hybrid AIO owners







I'll probably run my blower 40-50%(the noise is unbearable at higher speeds), maybe get some additional heatsinks or smth for VRM, don't know yet. Not going to add backplate since it's useless for cooling? BTW what temp is believed to be critical for videocard VRMs? (I guess well over 100°C is still OK)


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dadTX*
> 
> Yeah, much was said about the issue here, but yet no massive burn of cards by hybrid AIO owners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll probably run my blower 40-50%(the noise is unbearable at higher speeds), maybe get some additional heatsinks or smth for VRM, don't know yet. Not going to add backplate since it's useless for cooling? BTW what temp is believed to be critical for videocard VRMs? (I guess well over 100°C is still OK)


Backplates actually help cool. Since last night i have seen stable peeks on my gpus drop 1° C. The vram is being cooled as well through the thermal pads that sit btween them and the plate. Heat is then distributed across the plate. If you have a fan blowing over them, they should cool very well. See my sig rig for an example in my setup.


----------



## Sketchus

I'm sorry to just sort of come in without looking to have read anything (I really have, been reading this thread for ages)

What is the best way to fit an AIO to a Titan. The hybrids are too rare for me to ever manage to get one, is there any other solution for doing so?

Thanks.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sketchus*
> 
> I'm sorry to just sort of come in without looking to have read anything (I really have, been reading this thread for ages)
> 
> What is the best way to fit an AIO to a Titan. The hybrids are too rare for me to ever manage to get one, is there any other solution for doing so?
> 
> Thanks.


corsair hg10 bracket


----------



## Sketchus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> corsair hg10 bracket


I was looking at that, and it does seem like a decent solution. No release date or anything though right?


----------



## Lolwut77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sketchus*
> 
> I'm sorry to just sort of come in without looking to have read anything (I really have, been reading this thread for ages)
> 
> What is the best way to fit an AIO to a Titan. The hybrids are too rare for me to ever manage to get one, is there any other solution for doing so?
> 
> Thanks.


Looked at this thread yet? I just did it a week ago with a h75 and it has worked great.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1203528/official-nvidia-gpu-mod-club-aka-the-mod


----------



## xbiker321

Just wanted to thank you for posting this. I know it's on the main page but I followed this post. Now have my Titan X's 2 way SLi on cyclops3.









My cards were listed as 0 and 2 (1 being PLX) So it took me a second to realize I had to use nvflash -i0 and then nvflash -i2... just incase people like me try to follow your directions verbatim, the nvflash -i1 won't work.

First time flashing a video card, so I'm glad I figured that out, lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> flash commands for 2 card SLI with no PLX chip on the MB:
> 
> 1) disable SLI
> 2) open dev manager and disable drivers on both cards
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 3) open the NVFlash folder:
> 
> Win7: shift-rt-click in the folder > "open command window here"
> W8/8.1/10: file>open> command prompt as admin
> 
> 4) type:
> 
> nvflash --list (note the GPU pcie lanes - probably 0, 1, 2 etc unless you have a PLX chip
> nvflash -i1 --protectoff
> nvflash -i1 -6 newromname.rom
> Hit Y every time asked
> 
> 5) Type:
> 
> nvflash -i0 --protectoff
> nvflash -i0 -6 newromname.rom
> Hit Y when asked
> 
> Exit the cmnd window after the flash finishes
> 
> 6) enable the drivers in dev manager. DO NOT enable sli yet
> 7) reboot and enable SLI
> 8) reboot again
> 
> use this nvflash:
> 
> NVFlash-certs-bypassed-v5-206-0-1.zip 722k .zip file


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> flash commands for 2 card SLI with no PLX chip on the MB:
> 
> 1) disable SLI
> 2) open dev manager and disable drivers on both cards
> 3) open the NVFlash folder:
> 
> Win7: shift-rt-click in the folder > "open command window here"
> W8/8.1/10: file>open> command prompt as admin
> 
> 4) type:
> 
> nvflash --list (note the GPU pcie lanes - probably 0, 1, 2 etc unless you have a PLX chip
> nvflash -i1 --protectoff
> nvflash -i1 -6 newromname.rom
> Hit Y every time asked
> 
> 5) Type:
> 
> nvflash -i0 --protectoff
> nvflash -i0 -6 newromname.rom
> Hit Y when asked
> 
> Exit the cmnd window after the flash finishes
> 
> 6) enable the drivers in dev manager. DO NOT enable sli yet
> 7) reboot and enable SLI
> 8) reboot again
> 
> use this nvflash:
> 
> NVFlash-certs-bypassed-v5-206-0-1.zip 722k .zip file


I`ll try here but i think i have a Plex at my MV, take a look



What should i do?

Tks


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbiker321*
> 
> Just wanted to thank you for posting this. I know it's on the main page but I followed this post. Now have my Titan X's 2 way SLi on cyclops3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cards were listed as 0 and 2 (1 being PLX) So it took me a second to realize I had to use nvflash -i0 and then nvflash -i2... just incase people like me try to follow your directions verbatim, the nvflash -i1 won't work.
> 
> First time flashing a video card, so I'm glad I figured that out, lol.


How did you disabled the video driver at device manager?

You clicked at disable device or uninstall?


----------



## G227

So I just went abroad for the summer and had to leave my "baby" at home. So I have effectively "upgraded" from 1500/8000 Titan X to stock GT 750m







. Probably not gonna be benching that haha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamdjango*
> 
> Got the same delivered earlier this week waiting for the weekend to install it. Noticed any improvements?
> 
> I'm stuck at 7.4ghz MEM at the moment, hoping this plus replacing all the thermal pads (with 7W/mk) on the other side will let me push towards 7.8+


This stock backplate provides negligable improvements at best. Its just too small of a heatsink (thin) with not great pads that do not even cover the top of the core and the VRM modules (well I guess thats because it already gets scorching hot with only the memory modules connected - I'm not counting those 4 small pads around GPU die a proper connection







). I have 4 large and 24 small copper heatsinks on the back of that backplate and they all get very hot so the cooling capability of the plate itself is







well









Now you could improve it if you had a fan blowing direclty on top of it - i.e. not over it but on top of it. But then again if you put the fan behind the card so it blows "over it" you help the stock heatsink get better air.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> Is this a temperature problem or a card problem?
> 
> My card manages 8.6. No backplate but copper heatsinks.
> 
> On a sidenote i also added copper heatsinks on the 3 small VRM squares on the back of the card. i noticed they easily exceed 65°C when the core is at 40°C. Now with the heatsinks and a fan blowing on it it stays near 40°C too.
> 
> Got a room temperature of 32°C so it really sucks to do more testing atm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> I just did a little testing with 6minute Heaven runs. Copper heatsinks are on the VRM squares in both runs. In booth runs theres a very good case circulation (8 Fans @ 1200 rpm)
> 
> With extra fan blowing over card -> 39°C = *6,5Δ*
> Without extra fan blowing over card -> 60C° = *27,5Δ*
> 
> Remember this is with a *custom loop* (Aquatuning which do good VRM cooling) *and extra copper heatsinks*! These cards get so fckin hot


Yep yep - I think those three small VRM plates are extremely imporant to cool







. Even more so than the memory. If you cool them it also adds to your stability and you can - in my experience - get better OC results. And like you said - it doesn't take too much - three heatsinks with some solid airflow and will help a lot more than any backplate - safe for the full cover ones like the active one from Aquacomputer
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Backplates actually help cool. Since last night i have seen stable peeks on my gpus drop 1° C. The vram is being cooled as well through the thermal pads that sit btween them and the plate. Heat is then distributed across the plate. If you have a fan blowing over them, they should cool very well. See my sig rig for an example in my setup.


As stated above - the backplate will help some (it's a heatsink after all), but its negligable unless you blow cold air on top of it (not over). Its just way too much heat to disperese - especially if you connect the VRMs. The danger I see with it is that it provides false sense of security compared to its actual cooling potential.


----------



## wsarahan

Guys just flashed this bios here at my VideoCards

GM200SC-425.rom the one at the first page

I think everything went ok, how do i know if the new bios is the one at my VGA`s

i disabled the grapichs cards at device manager before but now that winbdows rebooted the drivers are off,m are installing again

Can i desinstall everything and make a clean driver install since all the process appeared to be 100% complete and nice?

Just wanna be sure that the new bios are on

EDIT:

GPUZ After the new Bios Flash, am i SC now and safe? Need to do anything else?



Can i make a clean driver install now?

Thanks


----------



## Sketchus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lolwut77*
> 
> Looked at this thread yet? I just did it a week ago with a h75 and it has worked great.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1203528/official-nvidia-gpu-mod-club-aka-the-mod


Interesting. Do you think it would be possible to combine that mod with this:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/8290#post_23946518

So that you can keep the shroud on and yet still have the AIO attached?


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Guys just flashed this bios here at my VideoCards
> 
> GM200SC-425.rom the one at the first page
> 
> I think everything went ok, how do i know if the new bios is the one at my VGA`s
> 
> i disabled the grapichs cards at device manager before but now that winbdows rebooted the drivers are off,m are installing again
> 
> Can i desinstall everything and make a clean driver install since all the process appeared to be 100% complete and nice?
> 
> Just wanna be sure that the new bios are on
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> GPUZ After the new Bios Flash, am i SC now and safe? Need to do anything else?
> 
> 
> 
> Can i make a clean driver install now?
> 
> Thanks


You are definitely on SC BIOS because your base clock is 1127MHz. Did you have SC card before? The easiest way to check is to go into Precision X / Afterburner and see your power slider. If its only until 110% then you are on a stock SC BIOS, if it goes up to 121% then you are on the new BIOS. Also your card will draw like 70-75% of power unless you edit voltage (you can view this in monitoring) instead of 90%ish.

If you are on the new BIOS you don't need to do anything else. You can udate drivers, but some of the latest one were unstable for some people - so some stick with older ones. I'm personally on 353.12 which works well for me.

I would also OC the card more - unless you don't want to. Even if you leave it at stock voltage, you should be able to get up to 1350-1430Mhz easily. Of course you can OC memory too - 8GHz is what people like here generally. All depends on your cooling and preference really.


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> You are definitely on SC BIOS because your base clock is 1127MHz. Did you have SC card before? The easiest way to check is to go into Precision X / Afterburner and see your power slider. If its only until 110% then you are on a stock SC BIOS, if it goes up to 121% then you are on the new BIOS. Also your card will draw like 70-75% of power unless you edit voltage (you can view this in monitoring) instead of 90%ish.
> 
> If you are on the new BIOS you don't need to do anything else. You can pudate drivers, but some of the latest one were unstable for some people - so some stick with older ones. I'm personally on 353.12 which works well for me.
> 
> I would also OC the card more - unless you don't want to. Even if you leave it at stock voltage, you should be able to get up to 1350-1430Mhz easily. Of course you can OC memory too - 8GHz is what people like here generally. All depends on your cooling and preference really.


Man i do not wanna risk, really

Here at Brazil each Titan costs 2000$ i made this shaking all my body..... scared a lot...

And at the Afterburner it goes to 121 now

How much gain do you think i`ll have from the default bios to this new one


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Man i do not wanna risk, really
> 
> Here at Brazil each Titan costs 2000$ i made this shaking all my body..... scared a lot...
> 
> And at the Afterburner it goes to 121 now
> 
> How much gain do you think i`ll have from the default bios to this new one


I understand the hesitation. In the end it comes back to you







. But as long as you keep your temps down, you are fine. If you just OC the core and keep the fan high and don't add any volts, you should be golden. You would be golden even with more - likely - but, this is really nothing to be afraid of. Maxwell cards have great overclcoking headroom - so you can overclock all you want. As long as you don't flash custom BIOS, you are fine. Oh wait







haha - no you can flash back. Really though - there was no reason for you to flash SC425 if you don't plan to OC more. If you overclocked +117Mhz in Afterburner it would be safer then doing this and you still wouldn't power throttle unless you have sub 50% asic or something.

Plus if the card blows up from your OC - just send it back - again, as long as it has the stock BIOS, you are fine.

As per performance, here are some numbers I ran



Normally your card would boost to 1177MHz or so and now you should see 1280-1300MHz. In this particular situation you would get ~4-6% gain.


----------



## Lolwut77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sketchus*
> 
> Interesting. Do you think it would be possible to combine that mod with this:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/8290#post_23946518
> 
> So that you can keep the shroud on and yet still have the AIO attached?


I don't see why not, so long as the block/pump was small enough to fit. Mine was just a tad too large, tho. You'd also need a copper shim, since there would be about a 1.2mm gap between the gpu and cooler, due to the cover/cooling plate. That's partly the reason I took it all off and stuck ram sinks on everything instead (also because I wanted better cooling on the vrm).


----------



## iamdjango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> 7W/mk Is the same thickness as the stock ones? Never used that before. Wondering if it's better for the memory.


I bought 1.5mm Phobya Thermal Pad XT this time round, same thickness as what comes with the EVGA backplate but weights about 4 times as much and seems a lot less spongy. No idea what the thermal resistance is of the pads supplied with the backplate or what they use on the stock blower but it's probably cheap and nasty. I also have some 6w/mk (JunPus JP-P600) that I used on a previous gfx card but you can also get the top of the range stuff that's 8w/mk (Thermal Grizzly Minus Pad 8). In the UK you can get the pads in various thickness (0.5/1/1.5/2mm).


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> I understand the hesitation. In the end it comes back to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But as long as you keep your temps down, you are fine. If you just OC the core and keep the fan high and don't add any volts, you should be golden. You would be golden even with more - likely - but, this is really nothing to be afraid of. Maxwell cards have great overclcoking headroom - so you can overclock all you want. As long as you don't flash custom BIOS, you are fine. Oh wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha - no you can flash back. Really though - there was no reason for you to flash SC425 if you don't plan to OC more. If you overclocked +117Mhz in Afterburner it would be safer then doing this and you still wouldn't power throttle unless you have sub 50% asic or something.
> 
> Plus if the card blows up from your OC - just send it back - again, as long as it has the stock BIOS, you are fine.
> 
> As per performance, here are some numbers I ran
> 
> 
> 
> Normally your card would boost to 1177MHz or so and now you should see 1280-1300MHz. In this particular situation you would get ~4-6% gain.


But i did bad flashing the modded bios? I`m enough having the SC version buying the regular one, i got this score with Fire Strike and the SLI with the new bios, is it a ok score to what i have now?





And should i go back to stock bios or stay with this new one as i won`t make any other change? I`m satisfied really


----------



## Sketchus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lolwut77*
> 
> I don't see why not, so long as the block/pump was small enough to fit. Mine was just a tad too large, tho. You'd also need a copper shim, since there would be about a 1.2mm gap between the gpu and cooler, due to the cover/cooling plate. That's partly the reason I took it all off and stuck ram sinks on everything instead (also because I wanted better cooling on the vrm).


Could you elaborate on what you mean by there being a gap? I'm not quite sure what you mean. And yes finding one to fit would be quite a nuisance, I'm sure.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> But i did bad flashing the modded bios? I`m enough having the SC version buying the regular one, i got this score with Fire Strike and the SLI with the new bios, is it a ok score to what i have now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And should i go back to stock bios or stay with this new one as i won`t make any other change? I`m satisfied really


looks to me like you have sli disabled (in gpuZ). eneble sli then reboot.


----------



## Lolwut77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sketchus*
> 
> Could you elaborate on what you mean by there being a gap? I'm not quite sure what you mean. And yes finding one to fit would be quite a nuisance, I'm sure.


The shroud is connected to a plate that covers most of the front of the card. It's about 1mm thick, with a square opening cut out of it. You'd need a shim to bridge the gap between the block and gpu.

Here's a pic of the plate and shroud:


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> looks to me like you have sli disabled (in gpuZ). eneble sli then reboot.


The score was with enabled, i printed this cpuz before enabling and run the tests

Anyway the score is complatible with my new bios and SLI active?

Thanks


----------



## Sketchus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lolwut77*
> 
> The shroud is connected to a plate that covers most of the front of the card. It's about 1mm thick, with a square opening cut out of it. You'd need a shim to bridge the gap between the block and gpu.
> 
> Here's a pic of the plate and shroud:


Damn, that's disappointing. Thanks though, I will keep an eye on things, but I am worried about messing up the shroud.


----------



## wsarahan

Other question, can i user the GM200SC-425.rom at a non SC card without a problem?

Are they the same card just with modded bios or can i have some problems using this SC bios in a regular Titan ?

Thanks


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Other question, can i user the GM200SC-425.rom at a non SC card without a problem?
> 
> Are they the same card just with modded bios or can i have some problems using this SC bios in a regular Titan ?
> 
> Thanks


Yes you sure can. All Titan X's are reference cards with the same components, it's only the coolers and BIOS which can vary. So long as both of your cards are running the same BIOS and/or clock speeds you will be just fine. It's better to have the same BIOS tho, as then your cards will boost the same etc. and will be pretty much identical!!!


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamdjango*
> 
> I bought 1.5mm Phobya Thermal Pad XT this time round, same thickness as what comes with the EVGA backplate but weights about 4 times as much and seems a lot less spongy. No idea what the thermal resistance is of the pads supplied with the backplate or what they use on the stock blower but it's probably cheap and nasty. I also have some 6w/mk (JunPus JP-P600) that I used on a previous gfx card but you can also get the top of the range stuff that's 8w/mk (Thermal Grizzly Minus Pad 8). In the UK you can get the pads in various thickness (0.5/1/1.5/2mm).


I have my titans on evga waterblocks but if I switch it back to air to sell I don't have the stock ones. I guess I'll get the 1.5mm thanks for the info.


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Yes you sure can. All Titan X's are reference cards with the same components, it's only the coolers and BIOS which can vary. So long as both of your cards are running the same BIOS and/or clock speeds you will be just fine. It's better to have the same BIOS tho, as then your cards will boost the same etc. and will be pretty much identical!!!


Thanks, i flashed my both cards with the GM200SC-425.ROM

So far so good now

Got this points at fire strike windows 7 4770k @ 4.5 with this bios is this good for this bios and a sli rig?


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> But i did bad flashing the modded bios? I`m enough having the SC version buying the regular one, i got this score with Fire Strike and the SLI with the new bios, is it a ok score to what i have now?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And should i go back to stock bios or stay with this new one as i won`t make any other change? I`m satisfied really


Well - its your decision.









That score looks low - but that might be because you are running basically stock TX, no OC on the memory and 4770K - which I presume is not overclocked either?

Btw - I don't think you have SLI completely disabled (not sure if this is what Jpmboy meant). It shows X2, + there is no way you are getting 21K with single card at almost stock and 4770K







- I get 18600 with OCd 5820K and OCd single Titan X. So you are using 2 cards - to which extend I don't know, but I would think its possible given how you clock the cards and what CPU you have.

Only flash back the original BIOS if you want to send the cards back for RMA or something. RIght now you are fine.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> The score was with enabled, i printed this cpuz before enabling and run the tests
> Anyway the score is complatible with my new bios and SLI active?
> Thanks


post the validation link - hard to tell what clocks you used... seems a bit low with 32K graphics.
Compare:

http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+performance+preset/version+1.1/2+gpu
and
http://www.overclock.net/t/872945/top-30-3d-mark-13-fire-strike-scores-in-crossfire-sli/0_20


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> post the validation link - hard to tell what clocks you used... seems a bit low with 32K graphics.
> Compare:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+performance+preset/version+1.1/2+gpu
> and
> http://www.overclock.net/t/872945/top-30-3d-mark-13-fire-strike-scores-in-crossfire-sli/0_20


I think his score really is spot on. If you look at top 100 - which are all OCd like hell, the 100th has 26000 with 5930K and he has both Titans clocked @1416MHz (OK I know those can be really deceptive








but he overclocked them - thats for sure) + he overclocked memory to 4000.

In summary you have:

26000 with 5930K @(I would think) 4.3-4.7GHz, + 2x Titan X @1416MHz (or something like that) and 4040MHz

and

21200 with 4770K @4.5Ghz + 2x Titan X @1280Mhz and 3506Mhz

Some might be drivers too. With latest driver I got 300 less than on 353.12 and - supposively 347.x is even better.


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> I think his score really is spot on. If you look at top 100 - which are all OCd like hell, the 100th has 26000 with 5930K and he has both Titans clocked @1416MHz (OK I know those can be really deceptive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but he overclocked them - thats for sure) + he overclocked memory to 4000.
> 
> In summary you have:
> 
> 26000 with 5930K @(I would think) 4.3-4.7GHz, + 2x Titan X @1416MHz (or something like that) and 4040MHz
> 
> and
> 
> 21200 with 4770K @4.5Ghz + 2x Titan X @1280Mhz and 3506Mhz
> 
> Some might be drivers too. With latest driver I got 300 less than on 353.12 and - supposively 347.x is even better.


With the latest driver i got 300 / 400 less too


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Yes you sure can. All Titan X's are reference cards with the same components, it's only the coolers and BIOS which can vary. So long as both of your cards are running the same BIOS and/or clock speeds you will be just fine. It's better to have the same BIOS tho, as then your cards will boost the same etc. and will be pretty much identical!!!


Asked because a guy in a Brazilian forum said that the cards are diferent and maybe i`ll get some problems flashing the SC bios in the regular

He said just wrong things right?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Asked because a guy in a Brazilian forum said that the cards are diferent and maybe i`ll get some problems flashing the SC bios in the regular
> 
> He said just wrong things right?


He's wrong. The SC is a regular Titan X with a slightly modified BIOS.


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Asked because a guy in a Brazilian forum said that the cards are diferent and maybe i`ll get some problems flashing the SC bios in the regular
> 
> He said just wrong things right?


Yes, he did. Its the same card - the only thing that's different is that the card is factory overclocked - i.e. its BIOS was changed. NVIDIA (and by the same token AMD) do not allow any modification of their flagship enthusiast GPUs (Titan X/Fury X). The only difference you might see is usually coming from EVGA in form of modified BIOS and/or alternative cooling solutions.

If what he was saying is true, then flashing any other BIOS than the stock itself would cause issues.

Maybe he meant Titan X and 980Ti?


----------



## BrushyBill

Finally received my second Titan X this past Wed. Wasn't able to put it in and get my PC together until earlier today. I changed out the Apogee XL CPU block for an EK Supremacy and all my Swiftech fittings for Bitspower fittings.

Here is what she is looking like now.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











I haven't had a chance to start Ocing this new GPU. Will probably start here in a few minutes or wait until tomorrow when I'm a bit more fresh


----------



## BrushyBill

this PNY is not a bad card. Haven't tested it solo yet. But in SLI I was able to get a nice stable 1535Mhz core and 8000Mhz Memory on both cards on the Maxair2 Bios.

On another note, these Aquacomputer blocks are amazing. hit a max temp of 37c on each card during extended benchmarking/stability test. The active backplates get a tad bit warm over the Vram but that heat-pipe stays nice and cold. When the cards idle the stainless plate that covers the heat-pipe feels cold to the touch. Glad I got these blocks/backplates.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> this PNY is not a bad card. Haven't tested it solo yet. But in SLI I was able to get a nice stable 1535Mhz core and 8000Mhz Memory on both cards on the Maxair2 Bios.
> 
> On another note, these Aquacomputer blocks are amazing. hit a max temp of 37c on each card during extended benchmarking/stability test. The active backplates get a tad bit warm over the Vram but that heat-pipe stays nice and cold. When the cards idle the stainless plate that covers the heat-pipe feels cold to the touch. Glad I got these blocks/backplates.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Just a question, aside from the vram and vrm does the aq block cover additional chips like this swiftech one?


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Just a question, aside from the vram and vrm does the aq block cover additional chips like this swiftech one?


No. The Bitspower block does. The Bitspower block actually covers like 2 or three more chips than that Swiftech if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> No. The Bitspower block does. The Bitspower block actually covers like 2 or three more chips than that Swiftech if I'm not mistaken.


Would you recommend getting the bitspower one instead of AQ?


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Would you recommend getting the bitspower one instead of AQ?


I just changed out my Bitspower block for these AQ and I much more prefer the AQ.

Edit: The Bitspower block wasn't bad at all. But the active cooling on these AQ backplates is amazing. I also think I prefer thermal paste on my Vram over thermal pads. I say that, because the block actually makes contact with the vram. Also, the voltage regulator area seemed to always get the hottest for me when I had the Bitspower block. These active backplates take care of that very well.

these AQ blocks feel about twice as heavy as the Bitspower too. And they are smaller. Must be the huge chunk of copper they use. (maybe not twice as heavy, but they are noticeably heavier)


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> I just changed out my Bitspower block for these AQ and I much more prefer the AQ.
> 
> Edit: The Bitspower block wasn't bad at all. But the active cooling on these AQ backplates is amazing. I also think I prefer thermal paste on my Vram over thermal pads. I say that, because the block actually makes contact with the vram. Also, the voltage regulator area seemed to always get the hottest for me when I had the Bitspower block. These active backplates take care of that very well.
> 
> these AQ blocks feel about twice as heavy as the Bitspower too. And they are smaller. Must be the huge chunk of copper they use. (maybe not twice as heavy, but they are noticeably heavier)


Did you get the windowed arcylic or the full cover version?


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Did you get the windowed arcylic or the full cover version?


I have a full cover nickel plated Bitspower and I have 2x Copper with clear Acrylic AQ.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> I have a full cover nickel plated Bitspower and I have 2x Copper with clear Acrylic AQ.


Is there any advantage (besides visual) that a full copper cover offers compared to Acrylic?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> I think his score really is spot on. If you look at top 100 - which are all OCd like hell, the 100th has 26000 with 5930K and he has both Titans clocked @1416MHz (OK I know those can be really deceptive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but he overclocked them - thats for sure) + he overclocked memory to 4000.
> In summary you have:
> 26000 with 5930K @(I would think) 4.3-4.7GHz, + 2x Titan X @1416MHz (or something like that) and 4040MHz
> and
> 21200 with 4770K @4.5Ghz + 2x Titan X @1280Mhz and 3506Mhz
> Some might be drivers too. With latest driver I got 300 less than on 353.12 and - supposively 347.x is even better.


rather than speculate, with the validation link, one could compare runs directly:
mine and slinky (







)
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/4596251/fs/4940378


----------



## cstkl1

This is stock 4.4ghz 1405mhz sli hc 425 bios driver 353.38


----------



## iamdjango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> This is stock 4.4ghz 1405mhz sli hc 425 bios driver 353.38


Any difference in performance from previous driver releases?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamdjango*
> 
> Any difference in performance from previous driver releases?


Game performance none but been playing only
Witcher 3, arkham knight, the crew, project cars & dirt rally since 353.06.

Fixes
1. Chrome works with sli and hardware accelaration but i still disable that and change sli bit to single card
2. ULMB half fixed. It works with sli disabled at 120 in desktop but in game it autos back to gsync at 144hz in games. It used to work with sli.

Benchmarks theres alot of improvements since 347 drivers. That you can see in firestrike thread.


----------



## Greyson Travis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Game performance none but been playing only
> Witcher 3, arkham knight, the crew, project cars & dirt rally since 353.06.
> 
> Fixes
> 1. Chrome works with sli and hardware accelaration but i still disable that and change sli bit to single card
> 2. ULMB half fixed. It works with sli disabled at 120 in desktop but in game it autos back to gsync at 144hz in games. It used to work with sli.
> 
> Benchmarks theres alot of improvements since 347 drivers. That you can see in firestrike thread.


I am using the same driver, same clocked speeds in CPU and GFX but I am getting 21000 total score and 33000 in graphics score.
Just curious, am I doing something wrong with my GPU settings?

Default bios at 1420/1800


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greyson Travis*
> 
> I am using the same driver, same clocked speeds in CPU and GFX but I am getting 21000 total score and 33000 in graphics score.
> Just curious, am I doing something wrong with my GPU settings?
> 
> Default bios at 1420/1800


Ure throttling or too much stuff running in the background??
10% loss in gpu score is big


----------



## Greyson Travis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Ure throttling or too much stuff running in the background??
> 10% loss in gpu score is big


Ran nothing in the background. Does having additional 16gb more ram affect the score?


----------



## BigMack70

At stock BIOS, your clock speeds are probably throttling during 3Dmark tests... particularly test 1... before flashing my BIOS, my cards would throttle by about 50-100 MHz throughout that test due to power limits.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> This is stock 4.4ghz 1405mhz sli hc 425 bios driver 353.38


Weird how my GFX, Physics and Combined scores are higher than yours but you have a higher overall score. Can anyone make sense of this for me? 3770k at 4.7Ghz, same GPU speeds as you DDR3 @2400Mhz 10-12-12-31. z68 1150 mobo.

*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7622075?*


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Weird how my GFX, Physics and Combined scores are higher than yours but you have a higher overall score. Can anyone make sense of this for me?


Your combined score is almost 600 points lower


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Your combined score is almost 600 points lower


Oh wow, I'm blind.... must have been looking at another 3dmark score. Why is my combined score lower?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Weird how my GFX, Physics and Combined scores are higher than yours but you have a higher overall score. Can anyone make sense of this for me? 3770k at 4.7Ghz, same GPU speeds as you DDR3 @2400Mhz 10-12-12-31. z68 1150 mobo.
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7622075?*


Weights
http://s3.amazonaws.com/download-aws.futuremark.com/3DMark_Technical_Guide.pdf

Page 75-76.


----------



## Greyson Travis

Wow, I will try that.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Oh wow, I'm blind.... must have been looking at another 3dmark score. Why is my combined score lower?


What was ure gpu clocked at?? Looks like 1450.

Very interesting difference


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> What was ure gpu clocked at?? Looks like 1450.


I believe it was mostly at 1404Mhz. Hit around 1417Mhz at times.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I believe it was mostly at 1404Mhz. Hit around 1417Mhz at times.


Hc bios 425 bios right..Hmm 1241. Hitting 1405?? Looks more. Cause i get [email protected]


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I believe it was mostly at 1404Mhz. Hit around 1417Mhz at times.


what are your NV driver settings??


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Hc bios 425 bios right..Hmm 1241. Hitting 1405?? Looks more. Cause i get [email protected]


I believe I flashed that BIOS. 1404Mhz according to MSI AB when running the test.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what are your NV driver settings??


Default NV driver settings. SLI enabled. Here is a new run at 1404Mhz/1803Mhz, 3770k @4.7Ghz, DDR3 @2400Mhz 10-12-12-31. Newest driver which I believe is 353.38.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7622714?


----------



## Eagle1911

What about the 'kryoconnect kit for kryographics' from AQ?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*


----------



## BigMack70

There are also other weird things that go on with 3dmark that can affect scores fairly substantially. For example, both of these tests were run back to back at identical settings and clocks on my rig. Only difference is that the first test (22579) is with my PC at native 4k resolution, and the second test (26155) is with the desktop resolution set to 1080p.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5302677/fs/5302780


----------



## wsarahan

Guys how are you?

Now that i learned how to flash the Titans X Bios e need an advice

I`m using the GM200SC-425.rom that is fixed at the first page, it let`s me have the SC version with the regular one

Is there any other bios that improves more that can i try ? Remembner that i use the stock cooler, not watter

What bios can you guys recommend me to download and try from the pinned ones?

Tks


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> There are also other weird things that go on with 3dmark that can affect scores fairly substantially. For example, both of these tests were run back to back at identical settings and clocks on my rig. Only difference is that the first test (22579) is with my PC at native 4k resolution, and the second test (26155) is with the desktop resolution set to 1080p.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5302677/fs/5302780


Good tip. My score rose a little when I set my res to 1080p.
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5303394


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Guys how are you?
> 
> Now that i learned how to flash the Titans X Bios e need an advice
> 
> I`m using the GM200SC-425.rom that is fixed at the first page, it let`s me have the SC version with the regular one
> 
> Is there any other bios that improves more that can i try ? Remembner that i use the stock cooler, not watter
> 
> What bios can you guys recommend me to download and try from the pinned ones?
> 
> Tks


I never tried it because I'm on liquid but I saw max air on the front page.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Is there any advantage (besides visual) that a full copper cover offers compared to Acrylic?


If you're talking about the AQ water blocks. No, the acrylic is only a window.


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> I never tried it because I'm on liquid but I saw max air on the front page.


The MaxAir 2 is the best option to use on air? Remembering that I won't change nothing after flashing the bios, will use the bios clocks

Please someone let me know what bios to use at my SLI rig









Thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Default NV driver settings. SLI enabled. Here is a new run at 1404Mhz/1803Mhz, 3770k @4.7Ghz, DDR3 @2400Mhz 10-12-12-31. Newest driver which I believe is 353.38.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7622714?


default settings are not bench friendly. diable AA, single monitor, high performance, disable V-synch etc.
win7 is best for 3Dmk!! and Win8.1 is better in FS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> There are also other weird things that go on with 3dmark that can affect scores fairly substantially. For example, both of these tests were run back to back at identical settings and clocks on my rig. Only difference is that the first test (22579) is with my PC at native 4k resolution, and the second test (26155) is with the desktop resolution set to 1080p.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5302677/fs/5302780


pretty much a known problem in that scenario.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> The MaxAir 2 is the best option to use on air so?
> 
> Thanks


yes with the stock cooler that one is best.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Guys how are you?
> 
> Now that i learned how to flash the Titans X Bios e need an advice
> 
> I`m using the GM200SC-425.rom that is fixed at the first page, it let`s me have the SC version with the regular one
> 
> Is there any other bios that improves more that can i try ? Remembner that i use the stock cooler, not watter
> 
> What bios can you guys recommend me to download and try from the pinned ones?
> 
> Tks


Try this one dude, it's been working great for me in 2Way SLi on air:-
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> The ZIP file attached contains the following two BIOS ROM images:
> 
> - Standard EVGA Hydrocopper BIOS - GM200HC.ROM
> 
> +152 MHz to core
> More aggressive boost table over the SC BIOS - 74x boost multi = 1544 MHz
> 
> *- Modded HC 425 BIOS - GM200HC-425.ROM*
> 
> +152 MHz to core
> More aggressive boost table over the SC BIOS - 74x boost multi = 1544 MHz
> *350w default power target, up to 425w (+121% on the slider)*
> 
> This BIOS boosted to 1353 on my card without touching a thing:
> 
> 
> 
> GM200HC.zip 301k .zip file


All credit to Sheyster for his fine work!!!


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Try this one dude, it's been working great for me in 2Way SLi on air:-


Thanks

Do you know the difference from this one to maxair2 bios?

Another thing, should I let the power limit from this modded bios at 100% or at maximum?

Tks again


----------



## dadTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> diable AA, single monitor, high performance, disable V-synch etc.
> win7 is best for 3Dmk!! and Win8.1 is better in FS.


I consider such settings cheating







NV driver settings should be at max quality, not performance, vsync disabled of course(AA is set by the app I believe). Regarding win7 and win8.1 it seems that on 8.1 more fps is achieved in FS (extreme/ultra) combined test, but 7 is better in graphics tests. Also I see no point in running 3D mark for anything less than FS extreme, or running some other full HD benchmarks: $1K high-end GPU(s) are overkill for such settings.


----------



## Eagle1911

Just used the aggressive fan bios which OC'ed both of my SC cards to 1430/3700, but I was experiencing some downclocking to 1215 on one card, or sometimes on both cards. So I ended up restarting/rebooting/disabling SLI etc. to find out where the issue was. I found the problem with EVGA Precision when hitting the 'Default' button located at the Clock/MEM/Target Power settings. When raising my clock speeds it just add up to the 1215Mhz standard speed, while the boost speed of 1430 is ignored. Is there a way to add up the OC to the 1430 instead?


----------



## dadTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Do you know the difference from this one to maxair2 bios?
> 
> Another thing, should I let the power limit from this modded bios at 100% or at maximum?


The difference is: maxair BIOS is fixed voltage 1.26V - PX tells me so at least







No overvoltage control - you always get this voltage under load







While GM200HC-425.ROM is stock voltage BIOS giving you full control over voltage in PX, but the upper limit is about 1.23-1.24V. It only unlocks power limit to 121%, while maxair lets you go as far as 150% AFAIR. Power limit should be adjusted to be > 100%, otherwise you don't have any advantage over stock BIOS, especially in case of higher voltage - you'll get lower boost because of throttling due to low power limit. Of course raising power limit leads to much more power consumption(and temp) under load, for example my (single TX) system power draw raises from roughly 450-500W max (stock), to more than 600W in case of 1.274V and 130-135% TDP. So for decent overclock you need more PS headroom, and even more for SLI.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Do you know the difference from this one to maxair2 bios?
> 
> *See below;
> Some owners reported a bug in the original MaxAir BIOS, if you go back to pages from the 27/5/2015 onwards you will see the posts. (Sorry but there's far too many to quote here!) Sheyster created the MaxAir2 BIOS after that using the HC BIOS as a base.*
> 
> Another thing, should I let the power limit from this modded bios at 100% or at maximum?
> 
> *Yes pull it all the way over to the right hand side for-sure.*
> 
> Tks again


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> *New MAXAIR2 BIOS is attached.*
> 
> This new one is based on the EVGA HydroCopper BIOS.
> 
> Features:
> 
> - 450w PT/TDP limit at 150% slider (300w default)
> - +152 to core (same as default HydroCopper) - boosts to 1353 MHz by default
> - Max voltage under load: 1.2563v
> 
> @szeged - please add this to the OP to replace the older Maxair BIOS. That one had a glitch and should no longer be used. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GM200HC-MAXAIR2.zip 150k .zip file


This is what I do;

You can download the Maxwell BIOS Tweaker tool from here;

http://www.overclock.net/t/1467851/nvidia-maxwell-kepler-bios-editing-thread-gtx-2xx-to-9xx-now-supported/0_50

Install it and then use it open up a BIOS and take a look at the settings. Do not change anything just have a nose around, then when you've finished just exit without saving and then the BIOS will remain unaltered. You can open up 2 tweaker tools and compare BIOSes side by side, I have no clue what most of the settings do, but I can easily spot the differences between the BIOSes, (Numbers/Graphs/Tables etc.). So it's a quick and easy way to compare each one!!!


----------



## dadTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> You can download the Maxwell BIOS Tweaker tool from here;


BTW is anyone aware of some better tool than MBT 1.36? Maybe MBT 1.37 is coming? It seems that 1.36 doesn't let you unlock max voltage setting without fixing it to a single value on GM200. But people say on GM204 this was possible.


----------



## Eagle1911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> People say 6GB of memory is enough for any games. I use up 8.3GB of memory on my titans just on GTA V. Memory is worth it.


When I run AC: Unity it uses 6GB of ram on a 3440x1440 res.


----------



## dadTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1911*
> 
> Just used the aggressive fan bios which OC'ed both of my SC cards to 1430/3700, but I was experiencing some downclocking to 1215 on one card


Yes, the same for me - this one misbehaves if you touch anything in PX(besides cooler fan rpm/curve). And no way to go above 1430 it seems







So it's only for getting some average OC out of the box, but without any further adjustments...


----------



## dadTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1911*
> 
> When I run AC: Unity it uses 6GB of ram on a 3440x1440 res.


Running at 2560x1440/8xMSAA eats up to 8 Gb







But this seems to be driver-dependent - it was reported in some reviews that ACU uses only about 4 [email protected] on AMD R9 Fury X







Also such huge vram consumption is only a bad optimization issue and should not be considered normal...


----------



## BrushyBill

When I run the HC425 Bios or any Stock bios where the Voltage slider works. At max voltage setting in AB (slider at 112%). My first card is only maxing at 1.21v now instead of 1.23 like it was before. My second card is maxing at 1.23 though. It's causing instability in my overclocks. Anyone know why this is happening? If I flash to a bios with a set voltage like maxair or cyclops, the voltages are the same. This baffles me a little though. As my first card was maxing at 1.23v with any stock bios and the voltage slider all the way up, before. (before I installed the second card, that is)


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1911*
> 
> Just used the aggressive fan bios which OC'ed both of my SC cards to 1430/3700, but I was experiencing some downclocking to 1215 on one card, or sometimes on both cards. So I ended up restarting/rebooting/disabling SLI etc. to find out where the issue was. I found the problem with EVGA Precision when hitting the 'Default' button located at the Clock/MEM/Target Power settings. When raising my clock speeds it just add up to the 1215Mhz standard speed, while the boost speed of 1430 is ignored. Is there a way to add up the OC to the 1430 instead?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dadTX*
> 
> Yes, the same for me - this one misbehaves if you touch anything in PX(besides cooler fan rpm/curve). And no way to go above 1430 it seems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it's only for getting some average OC out of the box, but without any further adjustments...


Are you referring to the MaxAir2 BIOS? What were your temps? The cards have a built in safety feature when they hit 65 degrees, something to stop the VRAM's getting too hot. If you went over this setting the cards are programmed to down-clock as a protection mechanism.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dadTX*
> 
> BTW is anyone aware of some better tool than MBT 1.36? Maybe MBT 1.37 is coming? It seems that 1.36 doesn't let you unlock max voltage setting without fixing it to a single value on GM200. But people say on GM204 this was possible.


I believe that V1.36 is the current version of MBT, I just Googled 1.37 and got nowt!!! LOL


----------



## dadTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> *Are you referring to the MaxAir2 BIOS?*


No, this one is named *GM200gab7cycFAN.rom* It's tuned down version of cyclops with 1.23V, aggressive fan profile and 1430 MHz fixed(no boost?).


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dadTX*
> 
> No, this one is named *GM200gab7cycFAN.rom* It's tuned down version of cyclops with 1.23V, aggressive fan profile and 1430 MHz fixed(no boost?).


It's a known bug after flashing, try this first; open whichever overclocking utility you are using, (PX or AB), click DEFAULT then click OVERVOLTAGE. Reclick OVERVOLTAGE to turn it off and reset the sliders to maximum. It's a bug which manifests itself after flashing, something to do with having custom profiles which do not reset afterwards. If that fails just uninstall PX or AB, reinstall and then try again.









It's always best to uninstall the drivers and PX and/or AB as well after flashing. You really have to uninstall everything related to card, including the OC utilitie, just to clean the slate.


----------



## Eagle1911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> The cards have a built in safety feature when they hit 65 degrees, something to stop the VRAM's getting too hot. If you went over this setting the cards are programmed to down-clock as a protection mechanism.


Well, one card reaches 80C while the other has >70C.
Build in safety feature? But why downclock so much from 1430>1215? My previous SC never downlocked that much if I'm correct, while temps were always >65C. Maybe it has something to do with the Power Target limit it reaches, I kept it at 100% so far. Don't know if I want to play with that since the VRAMS get very finger-hot already, still waiting for my AQ blocks.


----------



## sonarctica

Just installed the Arctic Accellero Xtreme IV on the titan, and the temperatures dropped like a B! Used to get 83/84c while gaming, now i'm barely touching 73! And that's at 25% fan speed too! and also wiithout the gpu fan support cable to connect a 4 pin to add a bit more juice to the fans.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1911*
> 
> Well, one card reaches 80C while the other has >70C.
> Build in safety feature? But why downclock so much from 1430>1215? My previous SC never downlocked that much if I'm correct, while temps were always >65C. Maybe it has something to do with the Power Target limit it reaches, I kept it at 100% so far. Don't know if I want to play with that since the VRAMS get very finger-hot already, still waiting for my AQ blocks.


That's far too hot man, are you hitting these temps during gaming or benching? I turn my settings down to keep my cards at 60 degress for gaming, as that way I have a bit of wiggle-room, just in case the temps go up a bit during intense NoobPwnage!!! LOL









Plus set a custom fan profile to keep the cards cooler during heavy sessions. I would also highly suggest that you add some fans to blow some cold air over the back of the cards, as they run much better when chilled!!!


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> This is what I do;
> 
> You can download the Maxwell BIOS Tweaker tool from here;
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1467851/nvidia-maxwell-kepler-bios-editing-thread-gtx-2xx-to-9xx-now-supported/0_50
> 
> Install it and then use it open up a BIOS and take a look at the settings. Do not change anything just have a nose around, then when you've finished just exit without saving and then the BIOS will remain unaltered. You can open up 2 tweaker tools and compare BIOSes side by side, I have no clue what most of the settings do, but I can easily spot the differences between the BIOSes, (Numbers/Graphs/Tables etc.). So it's a quick and easy way to compare each one!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dadTX*
> 
> The difference is: maxair BIOS is fixed voltage 1.26V - PX tells me so at least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No overvoltage control - you always get this voltage under load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While GM200HC-425.ROM is stock voltage BIOS giving you full control over voltage in PX, but the upper limit is about 1.23-1.24V. It only unlocks power limit to 121%, while maxair lets you go as far as 150% AFAIR. Power limit should be adjusted to be > 100%, otherwise you don't have any advantage over stock BIOS, especially in case of higher voltage - you'll get lower boost because of throttling due to low power limit. Of course raising power limit leads to much more power consumption(and temp) under load, for example my (single TX) system power draw raises from roughly 450-500W max (stock), to more than 600W in case of 1.274V and 130-135% TDP. So for decent overclock you need more PS headroom, and even more for SLI.


Thanks guys

As far I won't play with voltages and just use the bios as it comes to me wich one is the best way to go in my case at sli?

What will be the safe and better solution to my sli rig here?

Independent of wich one you tell me to choose I have to set the power limit all the way left right?

I wanna bios to use 24/7 without issues









Tks


----------



## Eagle1911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> That's far too hot man, are you hitting these temps during gaming or benching? I turn my settings down to keep my cards at 60 degress for gaming, as that way I have a bit of wiggle-room, just in case the temps go up a bit during intense NoobPwnage!!! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus set a custom fan profile to keep the cards cooler during heavy sessions. I would also highly suggest that you add some fans to blow some cold air over the back of the cards, as they run much better when chilled!!!


During gaming with 100% fan profile and 8 noctua industrial fan intakes, yes something must be wrong.. It must be the very hot weather. Anyway isn't 60C a bit too much on the safe side? My old 580's could handle 80C+. I also tried reinstalling Precision with no luck, OC starts at 1215 again. I also increased Power Target to 150% which made my cards instantly run at 1430 but with an incredible heat reaching 90C so I quit after 1 minute! I better wait for my WC blocks to arrive.


----------



## TK421

I trigger fans 80% at 59c and 100% at 61c


----------



## BigMack70

80C is a perfectly safe temperature for everything on the card... core temp, VRM temp, memory temp, etc... the core is safe up to whatever point its max temp is, which is probably in the 90-95C range. VRMs and memory chips are often rated well over 100C.

Anyone claiming 70-80C is way too hot doesn't understand what they're talking about with these things. It may be too hot for personal preferences, but it's not too hot for the card to handle. The only sense in which >65C is "too hot" is that your card will slightly throttle voltage and clock speed automatically past 65C regardless of your BIOS. But that's not because it's an unsafe temperature.

These cards are designed to run at ~85C for years and never have a problem related to heat.


----------



## X4er0

People here bought the ACX 2.0 cooler for the TITAN X?

I have a BIOS prepared for the cooler if anyone wants it, cooler starts with 840RPM then next phase is 2100RPM and last phase is 4300RPM, my TITAN X boost to 1519MHz and fluctuates between 75-80 degrees celsius.


----------



## TK421

The problem is that gpu throttles at 65c

Both the ACX and Hybrid cooler is impossible to get as of now, EVGA is doing a half assed job at keeping up with demands


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> As far I won't play with voltages and just use the bios as it comes to me wich one is the best way to go in my case at sli?
> 
> What will be the safe and better solution to my sli rig here?
> 
> Independent of wich one you tell me to choose I have to set the power limit all the way left right?
> 
> I wanna bios to use 24/7 without issues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tks


Or should i just stay with GM200SC-425.ROM to 24/7 usage? what a doubt here, i have 3 options to the SLI here

1 - GM200SC-425.ROM

2- GM200HC-425.rom

3 - GM200HC-MAXAIR2.rom

Please guys vote for the best option for 24/7 usage at my rig here

PS: Made de ASIC test here at GPUZ onde card 63,3% and the other one 79%


----------



## sonarctica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> 80C is a perfectly safe temperature for everything on the card... core temp, VRM temp, memory temp, etc... the core is safe up to whatever point its max temp is, which is probably in the 90-95C range. VRMs and memory chips are often rated well over 100C.
> 
> Anyone claiming 70-80C is way too hot doesn't understand what they're talking about with these things. It may be too hot for personal preferences, but it's not too hot for the card to handle. The only sense in which >65C is "too hot" is that your card will slightly throttle voltage and clock speed automatically past 65C regardless of your BIOS. But that's not because it's an unsafe temperature.
> 
> These cards are designed to run at ~85C for years and never have a problem related to heat.


Well, i want my card to be cooled regardless of what the cards are designed to withstand.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonarctica*
> 
> Well, i want my card to be cooled regardless of what the cards are designed to withstand.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1911*
> 
> During gaming with 100% fan profile and 8 noctua industrial fan intakes, yes something must be wrong.. It must be the very hot weather. Anyway isn't 60C a bit too much on the safe side? My old 580's could handle 80C+. I also tried reinstalling Precision with no luck, OC starts at 1215 again. I also increased Power Target to 150% which made my cards instantly run at 1430 but with an incredible heat reaching 90C so I quit after 1 minute! I better wait for my WC blocks to arrive.


Do you have any fans set as Exhaust fans? If not then I would flip a couple at the top/rear of your case to expel some air. This will also create an airflow within the case and help lower overall temps inside it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Or should i just stay with GM200SC-425.ROM to 24/7 usage? what a doubt here, i have 3 options to the SLI here
> 
> 2- GM200HC-425.rom
> 
> Please guys vote for the best option for 24/7 usage at my rig here


I am using that BIOS in 2Way SLI and it has proven to be the best one thus far in my set-up for 24/7 use. Both of my cards boost to 1316MHz, without touching a thing. I've added 34Mhz to it tho, for a nice stable 1350Mhz. Which keeps my cards under 65 degrees during gaming and benching. If you feel you want to add a bit more to the clock speeds and memory, you can simply create a custom profile in PX or AB. Just move the sliders all the way across to the right before you save the profile and PX or AB will take care of the voltages, so there's no need for you to worry about them.


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Do you have any fans set as Exhaust fans? If not then I would flip a couple at the top/rear of your case to expel some air. This will also create an airflow within the case and help lower overall temps inside it.
> I am using that BIOS in 2Way SLI and it has proven to be the best one thus far in my set-up for 24/7 use. If you feel you want to add a bit more to the clock speeds and memory, you can simply create a custom profile in PX or AB. Just move the sliders all the way across to the right before you save the profile and PX or AB will take care of the voltages, so there's no need for you to worry about them.


But one thing that i ddid not get yet

If i just flash the bios and do nothing more, i mean, stay with the core that the bios gave me should i still move the power limit slider to 121 or leave it at 100?

And if flash the maxair2 that have the fixed vcore the cards will be hotter? I saw that the slider goes to 151 as well what this mean?

tks again my friend


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> But one thing that i ddid not get yet
> 
> If i just flash the bios and do nothing more, i mean, stay with the core that the bios gave me should i still move the power limit slider to 121 or leave it at 100?
> 
> And if flash the maxair2 that have the fixed vcore the cards will be hotter? I saw that the slider goes to 151 as well what this mean?
> 
> tks again my friend


LOL I just edited my last post, so please re-read that one first. The MaxAir2 BIOS has a 150% power limit, the HC-425 BIOS has a 121% power limit. As the power limit's are set in the BIOS the cards will draw the power they need to achieve whatever the clock speeds they are set too. This will be up to their maximum limit, regardless of whether or not you have moved the slider. It's programmed in the BIOS so that's the limit which the card will work towards. Moving it too it's highest setting will not hurt the card, as it will only draw the power it needs to for-fill the load being placed on it. The cards are designed to have a lower core speed and a higher boost speed, with the higher boost speed being activated when the demands put on the card ask for it. Just be mindful that higher clock speeds requires more power and higher voltages to achieve the new settings. Plus more power and higher voltages also increases the temperatures.

Personally I would try both BIOSes, run some benchmarks and play some games and then stick with the one which you felt gave you the best experience overall.


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> LOL I just edited my post. The MaxAir2 BIOS has a 150% power limit, the HC-425 BIOS has a 121% power limit. As the power limit's are set in the BIOS the cards will draw the power they need to achieve whatever the clock speeds they are set too. This will be up to their maximum limit, regardless of whether or not you have moved the slider. It's programmed in the BIOS so that's the limit which the card will work towards. Moving it too it's highest setting will not hurt the card, as it will only draw the power it needs to for-fill the load being placed on it. The cards are designed to have a lower core speed and a higher boost speed, with the higher boost speed being activated when the demands put on the card ask for it. Just be mindful that higher clock speeds requires more power and higher volts to achieve the new settings. Plus more power and higher voltages also increases the temperatures.
> 
> Personally I would try both BIOSes, run some benchmarks and play some games and then stick with the one which you felt gave you the best experience overall.


So it does not matter if i let the slider at 100 or 121%?

But the fixed vcore from the MaxAir2 will probably make the temperature to increase right? Did you tested the MaxAir2 ?

When you say about power you mean that a good psu is the way to go too?

If yes i think i have one of the bests here, the AX1500I Titanium


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> So it does not matter if i let the slider at 100 or 121%?
> 
> *It's better to have it set at it's maximum.*
> 
> But the fixed vcore from the MaxAir2 will probably make the temperature to increase right?
> 
> *I believe that the MaxAir2 has a higher VCore limit, so yes your temps will be higher.*
> 
> When you say about power you mean that a good psu is the way to go too?
> 
> If yes i think i have one of the bests here, the AX1500I Titanium


No I am talking about the power which the card is drawing to maintain the loads being asked of it.

You have a very good PSU, which is more than capable of providing your system with enough overall power.

Like I said "Try both BIOSes, run some benchmarks and play some games and then stick with the one which you felt gave you the best experience overall". Everyone's system is different, so we all end up having a different experience. So go test / play / experiment and then compare the BIOSes and pick the one which made you the happiest. You'll be fine just pick what's best for you!!!


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> No I am talking about the power which the card is drawing to maintain the loads being asked of it.
> 
> You have a very good PSU, which is more than capable of providing your system with enough overall power.
> 
> Like I said "Try both BIOSes, run some benchmarks and play some games and then stick with the one which you felt gave you the best experience overall". Everyone's system is different, so we all end up having a different experience. So go test / play / experiment and then compare the BIOSes and pick the one which made you the happiest. You'll be fine just pick what's best for you!!!


Just tried the MaxAir2

It have too many voltage and the temps was extreme high, the videocard driver stop responding as soon i started the 3DMark Fire Strike, is it normal? Tried twice and the same happened, the temps was too high more than 70 as the test started and the boost was fluctuating a lot

Flashed again the GM200HC-425.rom and tested 3 times the fire strike, so far so good for now

Will stay with GM200HC-425.rom for now and test some games what do you think guys?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Good tip. My score rose a little when I set my res to 1080p.
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5303394


Really need to test this out again. Did a quick run 23k. But still losing to u on gpu test 2. Btw i am using steam version. Will try later using the keys without steam. Gpu 2 its so big i am at 146 n ure at 154. Although after bumping my cpu to 4.7 gpu test 1 now 19x fps. Gpu score 38k ...ures like 600 points more.

Is ures 3dmark from steam or standalone?

Doing that 1080p thing no diff for me as my scaling mode in ncp is forced set to no scaling.


----------



## X4er0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> The problem is that gpu throttles at 65c
> 
> Both the ACX and Hybrid cooler is impossible to get as of now, EVGA is doing a half assed job at keeping up with demands


no i fixed that i guess, my titan boosts till 1519


----------



## Greyson Travis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Really need to test this out again. Did a quick run 23k. But still losing to u on gpu test 2. Btw i am using steam version. Will try later using the keys without steam. Gpu 2 its so big i am at 146 n ure at 154. Although after bumping my cpu to 4.7 gpu test 1 now 19x fps. Gpu score 38k ...ures like 600 points more.
> 
> Is ures 3dmark from steam or standalone?
> 
> Doing that 1080p thing no diff for me as my scaling mode in ncp is forced set to no scaling.


I scaled down from 4k to 1080 and got back graphics score at 38k. Weird things happen in 3DMark. I almost thought my card was not performing on par.


----------



## cstkl1

@Greyson Travis
My issue now is @DADDYDC650 gpu test 2 score


----------



## deadwidesmile

I'm getting killed in the Physics score on almost every benchmark, heh. FS is nailing my 4790k to the wall. Pay to play right?

I think I'll eyeball Gunslinger's 5960x's a bit harder maybe?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Highest I've gotten so far. I'll try and go for 25k once I upgrade to Windows 10. I scored higher in firestrike on that OS for some reason.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5303689


----------



## BrushyBill

Looks like I hit a PSU wall with SLI TX & an EVGA 1050w. Just running the CPU @ 1.23v and 4.7Ghz with both my TX @ 1550/8000 I'll bluescreen in Firestrike. I can run all my games without issue, but Firestrike will blues screen me every time. I guess I should add, that is on a 450w bios with the power limit slider maxed.

(games tested: GTA V, Arma 3, Shadow of Mordor, Battlefield 4 | Benches tested: Heaven, Valley, Heavensward, Firestrike)

I've never run two power supplies at the same time. So I'm curious to know if running one PSU specifically for my two TX (1050w) and then a second PSU for my Mobo/CPU would be ok? Anything I should know first? I do already know how to run a PSU without being connected to a motherboard, as I have a 500w platinum Seasonic, sitting externally, running my pump and rad fans. I was debating throwing in a second PSU to do this until I can pick up a 1600w EVGA. I'm kicking myself right now, because I thought this 1050w that I just bought this past month was going to be enough. Since my old 850w ran two 780Ti's and the same CPU without any issues. Hell I even ran an AIO in the mix with that 850w. Just shows how power hungry these TX can be









I did just drop my CPU to 4.4Ghz @ 1.12v and I'm about to see if I can crank up my GPUs a little more. I doubt it will help much. But, it's fun trying.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> Looks like I hit a PSU wall with SLI TX & an EVGA 1050w. Just running the CPU @ 1.23v and 4.7Ghz with both my TX @ 1550/8000 I'll bluescreen in Firestrike. I can run all my games without issue, but Firestrike will blues screen me every time. I guess I should add, that is on a 450w bios with the power limit slider maxed.
> 
> (games tested: GTA V, Arma 3, Shadow of Mordor, Battlefield 4 | Benches tested: Heaven, Valley, Heavensward, Firestrike)
> 
> I've never run two power supplies at the same time. So I'm curious to know if running one PSU specifically for my two TX (1050w) and then a second PSU for my Mobo/CPU would be ok? Anything I should know first? I do already know how to run a PSU without being connected to a motherboard, as I have a 500w platinum Seasonic, sitting externally, running my pump and rad fans. I was debating throwing in a second PSU to do this until I can pick up a 1600w EVGA. I'm kicking myself right now, because I thought this 1050w that I just bought this past month was going to be enough. Since my old 850w ran two 780Ti's and the same CPU without any issues. Hell I even ran an AIO in the mix with that 850w. Just shows how power hungry these TX can be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did just drop my CPU to 4.4Ghz @ 1.12v and I'm about to see if I can crank up my GPUs a little more. I doubt it will help much. But, it's fun trying.


Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe bluescreens are due to an unstable overclock, possibly from the CPU. When I was testing my 4770k at different speeds, and if the voltage wasn't enough, I would bluescreen. Raise the voltage on the CPU or lower the clocks down.

EDIT+ based on your sig, you have a 4790K. With my 4770k, I need at least 1.31v to be stable at 4.5.
1.12 at 4.4ghz is awfully low for 4.4. raise the voltage up.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe bluescreens are due to an unstable overclock, possibly from the CPU. When I was testing my 4770k at different speeds, and if the voltage wasn't enough, I would bluescreen. Raise the voltage on the CPU or lower the clocks down.


Maybe, but I've been running these CPU speeds and voltages for almost a year now. I've worked it out pretty well. Aida64 and Prime95 ran fine. Like I said the blue screen is just in Firestrike and only when I OC my TX's like I was, with that power limit setting. If I drop my power limit slider down to 120% and bring my core clock down a tad to 1535mhz and Memory down to +300, Firestrike works fine. All other benches and games I've tried work fine though, as I stated in my post above.

I'll try anyways and report back in a few.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe bluescreens are due to an unstable overclock, possibly from the CPU. When I was testing my 4770k at different speeds, and if the voltage wasn't enough, I would bluescreen. Raise the voltage on the CPU or lower the clocks down.
> 
> *EDIT+ based on your sig, you have a 4790K. With my 4770k, I need at least 1.31v to be stable at 4.5.
> 1.12 at 4.4ghz is awfully low for 4.4. raise the voltage up*.


I definitely don't need 1.3 for 4.7Ghz. I can actually run 4.6 @1.19v and 4.7 runs fine @ 1.23v. Like I said, been running it like this since I worked out my CPU OC last year. I do have to bump it up a little for 4.8Ghz but I don't need 1.31+ until I go into the 4.9Ghz range.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> I definitely don't need 1.3 for 4.7Ghz. I can actually run 4.6 @1.19v and 4.7 runs fine @ 1.23v. Like I said, been running it like this since I worked out my CPU OC last year. I do have to bump it up a little for 4.8Ghz but I don't need 1.31+ until I go into the 4.9Ghz range.


I never said you needed 1.31 for 4.7 or 4.9. That's just what I need for 4.5 on my 4770K. Try 4.7ghz @ 1.25 or even go higher. Every increment, run firestrike and see if it blue screens.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I never said you needed 1.31 for 4.7 or 4.9. That's just what I need for 4.5 on my 4770K. Try 4.7ghz @ 1.25 or even go higher. Every increment, run firestrike and see if it blue screens.


Man I shouldn't OC when I'm drunk..... I apologize man. I do not run 4.7Ghz @ 1.23v I run it @ 1.24.... You were absolutely right, I had an unstable CPU OC. I did not bluescreen just now when testing FS after upping it back to 1.24v. I've been bouncing my voltages and OCs around today and got confused it seems.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> Man I shouldn't OC when I'm drunk..... I apologize man. I do not run 4.7Ghz @ 1.23v I run it @ 1.24.... You were absolutely right, I had an unstable CPU OC. I did not bluescreen just now when testing FS after upping it back to 1.24v. I've been bouncing my voltages and OCs around today and got confused it seems.


Every time I had blue screens, it was due to a bad OC on my CPU. Keep upping the voltage until you no longer blue screen.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Every time I had blue screens, it was due to a bad OC on my CPU. Keep upping the voltage until you no longer blue screen.


Yeah, it's working fine now at 1.24v. I've just been worried about power after hearing people say how much they were using in SLI. So I jumped to conclusions I shouldn't have. Anyways, I appreciate it man!


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Just tried the MaxAir2
> 
> It have too many voltage and the temps was extreme high, the videocard driver stop responding as soon i started the 3DMark Fire Strike, is it normal? Tried twice and the same happened, the temps was too high more than 70 as the test started and the boost was fluctuating a lot
> 
> Flashed again the GM200HC-425.rom and tested 3 times the fire strike, so far so good for now
> 
> Will stay with GM200HC-425.rom for now and test some games what do you think guys?


Good choice, you'll be fine with that BIOS, just move the sliders all the way across and save it as Profile No#1. Then if you wanna add some more to the clock speeds and memory you can create further custom profiles, knowing that with one click you can revert back to the default BIOS settings!!!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonarctica*
> 
> Well, i want my card to be cooled regardless of what the cards are designed to withstand.


Then you really should water cool them


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Highest I've gotten so far. I'll try and go for 25k once I upgrade to Windows 10. I scored higher in firestrike on that OS for some reason.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5303689


Ure 3dmark. Us it from steam or standalone??


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Ure 3dmark. Us it from steam or standalone??


Steam.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Steam.


Tested standalone. No diff. Damn dude ure score on gpu test 2 is epic. The 1405 at 154fps.. N if thats ure max looks like 1550 etc 165... Tested it takes 50mhz for every 5fps.

Now to figure whats wrong with mine. My gpu 2 score is severely bad.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Tested standalone. No diff. Damn dude ure score on gpu test 2 is epic. The 1405 at 154fps.. N if thats ure max looks like 1550 etc 165... Tested it takes 50mhz for every 5fps.
> 
> Now to figure whats wrong with mine. My gpu 2 score is severely bad.


What's your system memory running at?

Wish my cards were under water. I'd put more time into benching. I don't like flashing my cards back and 4th and going through multiple restarts. It's only fun for so long and I like a nice clean stable system.


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Good choice, you'll be fine with that BIOS, just move the sliders all the way across and save it as Profile No#1. Then if you wanna add some more to the clock speeds and memory you can create further custom profiles, knowing that with one click you can revert back to the default BIOS settings!!!


Thanks for all the help

Will make the profile save here


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> What's your system memory running at? Wish my cards were under water. I'd put more time into benching. I don't like flashing my cards back and 4th and going through multiple restarts. It's only fun for so long and I like a nice clean stable system.


32gb 2400 C10 1T

Will post a minute a 1430. Max at 4.7ghz Score. Deleted the standalone and redownloading steam.

Seriously something wrong with my gpu 2 test.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5311596



Something wrong with my gpu test 2.

This is my 1430vs @DADDYDC650 1405/max
Gpu test 1 seems to be more vram speed. Gpu 2??.


----------



## iamdjango

Got my backplate installed and replaced all the thermal pads, can just see them in this shot:



Marginal improvement in memory 7492 MHz, my card must have crap ram.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamdjango*
> 
> Got my backplate installed and replaced all the thermal pads, can just see them in this shot:
> 
> 
> 
> Marginal improvement in memory 7492 MHz, my card must have crap ram.


You're cooling memory with that gigantenormeous heatsink?


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> You're cooling memory with that gigantenormeous heatsink?












Goof .... he cooling the prosister.

SS


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goof .... he cooling the prosister.
> 
> SS


Time to pour LN2 on that baby and run it over 2000


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamdjango*
> 
> Got my backplate installed and replaced all the thermal pads, can just see them in this shot:
> 
> 
> 
> Marginal improvement in memory 7492 MHz, my card must have crap ram.


That is some crappy memory. No matter since you won't see a big increase in performance going from 7.5Ghz-8Ghz in games.

Awesome setup though.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

So, if software is reading Vram at 3900, effective speed is 7800? That is my assumption at least. Otherwise i have no idea how people are doing 8000mhz.


----------



## jh30uk

GDDR5 is Quad Pumped so to run 8000mhz (8GHZ) its 2000mhzx4 but most Apps still read it as Dual channel so 2x.

This is why you see it as half in Heaven/Valley etc.

The 780Ti etc had 1500mhz GDDR5 x 4 = 6000mhz (6GHZ) but most hit 7GHZ.

I assume these cards have 1750mhz GDDR5 so 7GHZ but OC to 8GHZ mostly.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jh30uk*
> 
> GDDR5 is Quad Pumped so to run 8000mhz (8GHZ) its 2000mhzx4 but most Apps still read it as Dual channel so 2x.
> 
> This is why you see it as half in Heaven/Valley etc.
> 
> The 780Ti etc had 1500mhz GDDR5 x 4 = 6000mhz (6GHZ) but most hit 7GHZ.
> 
> I assume these cards have 1750mhz GDDR5 so 7GHZ but OC to 8GHZ mostly.


Pretty much what I was thinking.


----------



## BigMack70

Well... I found the new scariest game to load up and play on a custom BIOS... Path of Exile. Check out the power draw... (this is a single card @ 1530 Mhz on Max Air 2 BIOS)... it actually hits the 150 power limit (~450W of power, I believe)












Needless to say, I put the power limit down to 110 for the game... there is no reason to risk exploding VRMs just to play at 290fps instead of 270fps.

Fun fact: at 110 power limit on this BIOS (which is still I think ~330W), the card won't run above 1110 MHz, and the highest I've seen at 100 power limit is 930 MHz


----------



## steadly2004

Just installed my 2nd TitanX, took a while because I ahd to drain my CPU loop to modify a mount and get it in there. Looking good, but seems my 1000w power supply isn't enough for high overclock. Was pulling 950w from the wall according to my Kill-A-Watt with 1440mhz, and my cpu at 4.6/3200 mem. When I pushed it a bit further to 1480mhz I didn't see the power draw from the wall but I got a straight up shut off in firestrike combined test. Not enough power from the PSU I imagine. All other instabilities have just given me freezes or driver crashes. Only thing I can think of that would straight up turn off the computer is the Power supply over current. Running an EVGA PS1000w, I should have gotten another 1300g2.... damn (went to my dad when I sold him my old system). Oh well, live and learn. I'll have to stick to under 1450mhz until I buy another power supply.









I'm seriously considering a 1600w titanium EVGA..... just frustrated I went over the 1000w mark with my system. I mean cmon.... its just 2 GPU's and a 6 core.... I guess the overvolt and overclock was too much for this measly 1000w power supply.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> I'm seriously considering a 1600w titanium EVGA..... just frustrated I went over the 1000w mark with my system. I mean cmon.... its just 2 GPU's and a 6 core.... I guess the overvolt and overclock was too much for this measly 1000w power supply.


I routinely see 1050-1100W pulled from the wall on my system in some games. If there was a game that actually loaded down both GPUs and the CPU heavily, I think I'd be pushing what my AX1200 can do. It's really insane, actually, how much power draw you can get with a large OC/OV on a CPU and dual GPU setup.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> Just installed my 2nd TitanX, took a while because I ahd to drain my CPU loop to modify a mount and get it in there. Looking good, but seems my 1000w power supply isn't enough for high overclock. Was pulling 950w from the wall according to my Kill-A-Watt with 1440mhz, and my cpu at 4.6/3200 mem. When I pushed it a bit further to 1480mhz I didn't see the power draw from the wall but I got a straight up shut off in firestrike combined test. Not enough power from the PSU I imagine. All other instabilities have just given me freezes or driver crashes. Only thing I can think of that would straight up turn off the computer is the Power supply over current. Running an EVGA PS1000w, I should have gotten another 1300g2.... damn (went to my dad when I sold him my old system). Oh well, live and learn. I'll have to stick to under 1450mhz until I buy another power supply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm seriously considering a 1600w titanium EVGA..... just frustrated I went over the 1000w mark with my system. I mean cmon.... its just 2 GPU's and a 6 core.... I guess the overvolt and overclock was too much for this measly 1000w power supply.


Just got my 1600 T2 in the mail today to run 2x Titan x + 5960x
Look at the size of that cable! omgz...lol


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Well... I found the new scariest game to load up and play on a custom BIOS... Path of Exile. Check out the power draw... (this is a single card @ 1530 Mhz on Max Air 2 BIOS)... it actually hits the 150 power limit (~450W of power, I believe)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needless to say, I put the power limit down to 110 for the game... there is no reason to risk exploding VRMs just to play at 290fps instead of 270fps.
> 
> Fun fact: at 110 power limit on this BIOS (which is still I think ~330W), the card won't run above 1110 MHz, and the highest I've seen at 100 power limit is 930 MHz


Considering this is it safe to use here the Modded HC 425 BIOS - GM200HC-425.ROM that at 121% can draw up to 425w each one?

I'm running these cards with an Corsair AX1500I Titanium

Tks


----------



## BigMack70

"safe" is sort of up to you to determine... it's always easy to limit your power draw with the slider in afterburner if a particular game is using too much.

I am personally not comfortable with 400W+ sustained load pulled through the GPU. Not sure I'd be comfortable with that even if I were using a full cover water block. 350W is about the maximum amount of power I want being pulled through the card in any sort of sustained capacity. Even that may not be the wisest of ideas but there's no real way to know for certain.


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> "safe" is sort of up to you to determine... it's always easy to limit your power draw with the slider in afterburner if a particular game is using too much.
> 
> I am personally not comfortable with 400W+ sustained load pulled through the GPU. Not sure I'd be comfortable with that even if I were using a full cover water block. 350W is about the maximum amount of power I want being pulled through the card in any sort of sustained capacity. Even that may not be the wisest of ideas but there's no real way to know for certain.


Thanks

The problem is to have to monitor all the games before play









To be really safe the only way is to let the slider at 100% right?

If I let at the 100% the oc capacity is less? I mean, I have the modded bios flashed at my cards, will be some real difference if I use the slider at the 121 or 100%?


----------



## BigMack70

To be "really safe" you should not have flashed to a custom BIOS... just sayin'

Strictly speaking, anything you do with a custom BIOS is not "safe".

PoE is the first game I've seen go above ~115% sustained power draw on Max Air 2. Most games behave fairly well on their power draw. And like I said, I'm personally comfortable with ~330-350W as a maximum for sustained power, not because I know it's "safe" but because it's as risky as I choose to be

Also, you can monitor your power draw pretty easily in Afterburner... I use the power % in the in-game overlay.


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> To be "really safe" you should not have flashed to a custom BIOS... just sayin'
> 
> Strictly speaking, anything you do with a custom BIOS is not "safe".


I know but you got it









Will I at least be safer with the power slider d 100% = 350w?

Or do you recommend using the 2 Titans X to come back to default bios?

Never did oc in the vgas before that's why I used the custom bios

Tks again


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> The problem is to have to monitor all the games before play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be really safe the only way is to let the slider at 100% right?
> 
> If I let at the 100% the oc capacity is less? I mean, I have the modded bios flashed at my cards, will be some real difference if I use the slider at the 121 or 100%?


Have you looked at your power usage? I didn't go above 100% with 1450mhz, on the HC 450 bios in firestrike. i don't remember what puts me over. Depending on your gamin clocks you may not need more than 100% power on the modded bios.


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> Have you looked at your power usage? I didn't go above 100% with 1450mhz, on the HC 450 bios in firestrike. i don't remember what puts me over. Depending on your gamin clocks you may not need more than 100% power on the modded bios.


I did not touched a thing at the bios, just flashed and set the slider to 121%

As pessoas do not know much about vga oc is it better in my case to forget it and come back to original bios or just lock the power target at 100%?

And if I just wanna have the stock SC bios should I just flash with this one here?

Vanilla EVGA SC GM200 BIOS (GM200SC.ROM)

Tks


----------



## Jquala

Hi, I am a new member to this forum and new owner of a pair of Titan X's cooled with EVGA's AIO. Ive been using Cyclops 1.281V mod with great success with Benchmarking. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5294843 I just hit 9453 on a 1505mhz on core and shy of 8000 on mem Overclock. However as soon as I load up Witcher 3 I start down-clocking and throttling while my temps are hovering around 70C under full load. Usually it will sit around the 1300's The lowest it has down clocked was to 1266 while Gpu-Z states pref. reason to be SLI and V.Rel. Any advice for a more stable OC with Cyclops mod? I really like it and find the greatest stability as I tried other mods in the past.
A little info on my rig, I7 4790k OC @4.8 1.255V with a EVGA Supernova 1200w P2 powering my two Titans. My ASIC is 63% and 73% respectively. Also, I have noticed from time to time that one card will shoulder the load for the other. Either my top card is pulling 110% and is 68C while my bottom card is pulling 36% TDP and sitting comfortably in the low 50s or vice versa. Is that normal? .


----------



## cstkl1

@DADDYDC650
Think i found the tweak. Drawback is ure physx n combind takes a huge hit.

Did 40k on gpu score 1405.


----------



## veedubfreak

So am I the first person to have a Titan-X die on water without being volt modded? Poor girl died today, can't get any drivers installed, and bringing up tons of artifacts in bios. Pulled it out and put my g1 980s back in and no problems. Really not happy about having to rma.


----------



## deadwidesmile

oh no! Sorry man! What clocks were you pushing?


----------



## veedubfreak

That's the thing, I only had the stock SC clocks.
I think I just managed to get a bad card. I ran the Cyclops bios for the first month or so, then back it down to the SC bios, and it's all been downhill from there. Card has never been over 43C and has always had a backplate. I think I just managed to get a bunk card. The annoying part is that I had basically decided that I wasn't going to touch my setup for a least a year. And of course we all know that these types of statements always cause bad omens.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Well, with the backplates on I can now clock to 4000/8000 on memory. Have not tried to go any higher yet. GPUs are stable at 1442 up from 1430 before. Only hitting 22K on FireStrike though. Not sure how others with lower CPU scores are getting higher overall scores with the same GPU clocks. Must be soemething sucking up some system in the background. Not going to mess with fixing that till Win10 and a clean install.


----------



## deadwidesmile

4k G-sync monitor is no longer g-syncing. I feel lost.


----------



## TK421

Highest that I can go with backplate + heatsink is 3780 .-.


----------



## DADDYDC650

U believe the highest my VRAM goes on both my TXs is around 8.3-8.5Ghz.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> U believe the highest my VRAM goes on both my TXs is around 8.3-8.5Ghz.


Crazy high.


----------



## cstkl1

@DADDYDC650
Finally

1405/4000mhz - 24k.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7641159

Solve the gpu2 issue although not consistent and it sways combine scores on different runs.


----------



## WerePug

Hey,

Not sure if you guys are going to need this, here is the GM200HC-MAXAIR2 bios from OP with sliders 2 and 3 of the voltage table enabled and modifiable in MBT.

Apparently, slider 2 is a sort of "binning" slider, which influences the boost clock selection, and slider 3 should be somehow related to throttling. I know that is the most useless explanation you will hear all day, but Boost 2.0 is a bit unpredictable when it comes to modifying the BIOS numbers.

The values are set as close as possible to the originals, that are in the bios. The original values are:
Slider 2 - 1166.675 mV - 1214.47 mV
Slider 3 - 1206.249 mV - 1255.838 mV

Again, not sure if you need this, but you can try to play around with the sliders to see how it influences the behaviour.

GM200HC-MAXAIR2-Unlocked.zip 150k .zip file


----------



## Greyson Travis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> @DADDYDC650
> Finally
> 
> 1405/4000mhz - 24k.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7641159
> 
> Solve the gpu2 issue although not consistent and it sways combine scores on different runs.


What exactly did you tweak to improve the FPS on GPU2?


----------



## ColdFusion 13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> 4k G-sync monitor is no longer g-syncing. I feel lost.


Sorry to hear







what monitor was it? how long did you have it?


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamdjango*
> 
> Got my backplate installed and replaced all the thermal pads, can just see them in this shot:
> 
> 
> 
> Marginal improvement in memory 7492 MHz, my card must have crap ram.


You should run 2 separate power cables to the Titan X, and not just 1 cable.


----------



## wsarahan

Guys

The stock SC BIOS is the Vanilla EVGA SC GM200 BIOS?

If i flash this vanilla one i`ll have the SC model with the default TDP right?

Tks


----------



## Ahzmo

Guys, Anyone of you running an sli in 16/8x?

The issue, or in this case a dilema, is that was runing 16/16 on a msi gaming 9 board, and the 16 slots only have the usual 2 slots gap, but now in the rampageV, its 3.. Had to take out the ek fc bridge and go with tubing, since on the rampage its 3 slots apart the 16x slots..

To make things worst, just got the asus rog sli bridge, that now wont fit on the rampage, since it was bought on the msi board time..

Can we run 16/8x on the rampage? Any performance hit?


----------



## ColdFusion 13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahzmo*
> 
> Can we run 16/8x on the rampage? Any performance hit?


none that you would notice with your naked eye. keep your parts... your setup will run fine on 16/8.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jquala*
> 
> Hi, I am a new member to this forum and new owner of a pair of Titan X's cooled with EVGA's AIO. Ive been using Cyclops 1.281V mod with great success with Benchmarking. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5294843 I just hit 9453 on a 1505mhz on core and shy of 8000 on mem Overclock. However as soon as I load up Witcher 3 I start down-clocking and throttling while my temps are hovering around 70C under full load. Usually it will sit around the 1300's The lowest it has down clocked was to 1266 while Gpu-Z states pref. reason to be SLI and V.Rel. Any advice for a more stable OC with Cyclops mod? I really like it and find the greatest stability as I tried other mods in the past.
> A little info on my rig, I7 4790k OC @4.8 1.255V with a EVGA Supernova 1200w P2 powering my two Titans. My ASIC is 63% and 73% respectively. Also, I have noticed from time to time that one card will shoulder the load for the other. Either my top card is pulling 110% and is 68C while my bottom card is pulling 36% TDP and sitting comfortably in the low 50s or vice versa. Is that normal? .


your FS score looks good.








I'm not sure that the AIO cooler is really able to handle the mod bioses with 1.274V in sustained load conditions. (1.281V bios). The fact that the AIO is reaching 70C is worrisome and not a good sign for power section and ram chips. IMO- with an AIO, you should stick with stock voltage or maybe a slight bump up to 1.25V. Which ever you choose, the main thing is to keep the core temp below 50C (and below 40C is ideal - most water blocks do this easily), AND the powersection as cool as possible.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Guys
> 
> The stock SC BIOS is the Vanilla EVGA SC GM200 BIOS?
> 
> Tks


yes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahzmo*
> 
> Guys, Anyone of you running an sli in 16/8x?
> 
> The issue, or in this case a dilema, is that was runing 16/16 on a msi gaming 9 board, and the 16 slots only have the usual 2 slots gap, but now in the rampageV, its 3.. Had to take out the ek fc bridge and go with tubing, since on the rampage its 3 slots apart the 16x slots..
> 
> To make things worst, just got the asus rog sli bridge, that now wont fit on the rampage, since it was bought on the msi board time..
> 
> Can we run 16/8x on the rampage? Any performance hit?


That config works fine on the RVE. Zero perf hit... we're pretty far from saturating x8. Easiest thing to do is pick up a pair of koolance 2-3 slot VGA fittings (parallel flow) which would fit a number of MB configs. THe 2-slot SLI bridge... sell it in the market place and use the one that came with the mobo until you get the 3-way bridge (leave the middle one unused).


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> your FS score looks good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that the AIO cooler is really able to handle the mod bioses with 1.274V in sustained load conditions. (1.281V bios). The fact that the AIO is reaching 70C is worrisome and not a good sign for power section and ram chips. IMO- with an AIO, you should stick with stock voltage or maybe a slight bump up to 1.25V. Which ever you choose, the main thing is to keep the core temp below 50C (and below 40C is ideal - most water blocks do this easily), AND the powersection as cool as possible.
> yes.
> That config works fine on the RVE. Easiest thing to do is pick up a pair of koolance 2-3 slot VGA fittings (parallel flow) which would fit a number of MB configs. THe 2-slot SLI bridge... sell it in the market place and use the one that came with the mobo until you get the 3-way bridge (leave the middle one unused).


Thanks man

ABout the Vanilla and the 425 one

The only diference is the default TDP and MAX TDP?

What`s the default TDP of vanilla one?

And just one more question:

Why even using the vanilla we can improve the poweer limit to 110%? 110 will be how much TDP?

Tks


----------



## Phillychuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iamdjango*
> 
> Got my backplate installed and replaced all the thermal pads, can just see them in this shot:
> 
> 
> 
> Marginal improvement in memory 7492 MHz, my card must have crap ram.
> 
> 
> 
> You should run 2 separate power cables to the Titan X, and not just 1 cable.
Click to expand...

Why does that image make my tummy feel ill, and any proof 2 cables are required? I thought most of the voltages are tied together on the PSU side anyway? Does the current exceed the cable capacity?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Thanks man
> 
> ABout the Vanilla and the 425 one
> The only diference is the default TDP and MAX TDP?
> What`s the default TDP of vanilla one?
> And just one more question:
> Why even using the vanilla we can improve the poweer limit to 110%? 110 will be how much TDP?
> Tks


mod bioses change the TDP (default is 225W) and Power limit. Stock SC bios has a PL of 275W (at 110% on the slider) 100% is 250W - which exceeds the card TDP result: throttle.


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> mod bioses change the TDP (default in 225W) and Power limit. Stock bio SC bios has a PL of 275W (at 110% on the slider) 100% is 250W - which exceeds the card TDP result: throttle.


So last question

I have the non SC SLI here and do not wanna OC the card, just wanna have the SC version instead my regular ones

If i flash the SC vanilla one and let the power limit at 100% is just like if i have bought the SC ones instead the regular right?

Will i be safe with this bios at my non SC cards and 100% slider for 24/07?

Tks again


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> So last question
> 
> I have the non SC SLI here and do not wanna OC the card, just wanna have the SC version instead my regular ones
> 
> If i flash the SC vanilla one and let the power limit at 100% is just like if i have bought the SC ones instead the regular right?
> 
> Will i be safe with this bios at my non SC cards and 100% slider for 24/07?
> 
> Tks again


you can flash to the stock SC bios with the stock air cooler no problem.. and push it to 110%! No worries. You will need to ramp up the fan profile in AB or PX with any gaming use (with either regular or SC bios).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> You should run 2 separate power cables to the Titan X, and not just 1 cable.


not really necessary depending on the PSU. The Y-cables from a 1500i for example can easily provide the current neded for an air cooled TX.


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you can flash to the stock SC bios with the stock air cooler no problem.. and push it to 110%! No worries. You will need to ramp up the fan profile in AB or PX with any gaming use (with either regular or SC bios).


Thanks

I'll push to 110% so

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> not really necessary depending on the PSU. The Y-cables from a 1500i for example can easily provide the current neded for an air cooled TX.


That's the psu that I use, I'm using the y cables that comes at my 1500i


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> I'll push to 110% so
> *That's the psu that I use, I'm using the y cables that comes at my 1500i*


same PSU here. It's a good one for sure. You will not have a power issue with the Y cable and a stock bios.. or even a mod bios for that matter,.


----------



## unreality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> same PSU here. It's a good one for sure. You will not have a power issue with the Y cable and a stock bios.. or even a mod bios for that matter,.


Whats with an Corsair 1000RM? Im also using the Y-Cable and didnt have a problem yet (375W PT max).


----------



## mistax

hmm, I wonder at the end of the day if it was worth getting my hybrid for 1099. or just went 750 on a strix/g1/or classified 980ti. On the other hand i can say i still have the fastest single card performance.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> Whats with an Corsair 1000RM? Im also using the Y-Cable and didnt have a problem yet (375W PT max).


http://www.overclock.net/t/1455892/why-you-might-not-want-to-buy-a-corsair-rm-psu


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> hmm, I wonder at the end of the day if it was worth getting my hybrid for 1099. or just went 750 on a strix/g1/or classified 980ti. On the other hand i can say i still have the fastest single card performance.


I'm on the same boat, I finally have two titan x on evga hydro copper. Now I really only need two gtx 980 that my wife is now using on her rig. Really nice to have those smokin cards though.


----------



## veedubfreak

I put in a request for rma at 10:30 last night, by this morning I already had a rma number and confirmation. This is why EVGA always gets my business whenever possible. Hopefully though my replacement card won't have the issues this one did.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veedubfreak*
> 
> I put in a request for rma at 10:30 last night, by this morning I already had a rma number and confirmation. This is why EVGA always gets my business whenever possible. Hopefully though my replacement card won't have the issues this one did.


I've always had good experiences with EVGA, I don't think I'd ever buy cards from any other manufacturers even if they have lower prices. I'm glad there is competition though, it keeps the prices somewhat lower but NVidia is probably gouging them on chips.


----------



## iamdjango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phillychuck*
> 
> Why does that image make my tummy feel ill, and any proof 2 cables are required? I thought most of the voltages are tied together on the PSU side anyway? Does the current exceed the cable capacity?


Why does it make you feel ill? Sorry I don't understand the sentiment of your comment. Yes at least for my PSU, it has a single 12 Volt rail (852 Watt).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> not really necessary depending on the PSU. The Y-cables from a 1500i for example can easily provide the current neded for an air cooled TX.


My PSU does include 2 single 8 pin and 4 dual 8 pin Y split PCI-E cables but if you run through the calculations, I don't think it really matters:

The TDP limit I've set is 360w (which I very really hit). There are 3x 18 gauge positive wires connected to the PSU thus supplying 120 Watts each to the card, which equates to 10 Amp current. The length of the cable is ~2f (60cm), so the voltage drop is ~2.17% (following Ohm's law). Nothing the PSU doesn't probably correct for and that the Titan X can't handle. Also my back-of-the-envelope calculation suggest that each cable has to dissipate 2.6w along it's length, again nothing to be worried about.


----------



## Juggalo23451

Just wondering what it should say in gpuz if a bios flash was successful or not?


----------



## TK421

Lett Heaven running while getting food atm, let's see if memory can handle +7 mhz (3787)


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> Just wondering what it should say in gpuz if a bios flash was successful or not?


You should see the new bios version. On evga precision it shows I have hydrocopper when I flashed it with HC. I imagine it's pulling the data from the same place.


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> You should see the new bios version. On evga precision it shows I have hydrocopper when I flashed it with HC. I imagine it's pulling the data from the same place.


Not sure if it would say titan sc since I am using that bios


----------



## wsarahan

Guys a question

If i make the FireStrike test after turn on the PC it gives me a score ike 21k points...

Why if i make the same test after playing a game like the witcher 3 it gives me very less points like 20k....inthe graphic score i loose 2k points....

Edit: HUhauhauahua forget it guys, i`m with Gsync on , now that i realized

Thanks


----------



## upload420

I want to remount my ek water block which thermal pads should i get. The last time I did it I covered more than just what was covered in the instructions so could some one show me something here that would cover all my needs and maybe leave me a little extra?
http://www.performance-pcs.com/fujipoly-tim

Also is this stuff conductive cause I wasn't very cautious when i mounted the first time. Kind of why I want to do that again that and I want to use this high grade thermal compound I am buying.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Guys a question
> 
> If i make the FireStrike test after turn on the PC it gives me a score ike 21k points...
> 
> Why if i make the same test after playing a game like the witcher 3 it gives me very less points like 20k....inthe graphic score i loose 2k points....
> 
> Edit: HUhauhauahua forget it guys, i`m with Gsync on , now that i realized
> 
> Thanks


LOL!!!!

I've done the same thing a few times. Run Firestrike and get a little over 20k... then I'm like, "Oh... G-sync is on...."

Don't feel bad man I think ,all of us G-Sync peoples have done it a time or two. I know I have.


----------



## SteezyTN

Is anyone else running maxed out stock voltage for two way sli. I'm waiting for my 1300G2 to ship out, and I'm debating if I should just cancel the order and keep my AX860. After rebates, it'll come to $149.99.


----------



## Phillychuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamdjango*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Phillychuck*
> 
> Why does that image make my tummy feel ill, and any proof 2 cables are required? I thought most of the voltages are tied together on the PSU side anyway? Does the current exceed the cable capacity?
> 
> 
> 
> Why does it make you feel ill? Sorry I don't understand the sentiment of your comment.
Click to expand...

The orientation of the picture seems to give me that "I'm hanging upside down" feeling is all.


----------



## iamdjango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phillychuck*
> 
> The orientation of the picture seems to give me that "I'm hanging upside down" feeling is all.


I see, sorry!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Is anyone else running maxed out stock voltage for two way sli. I'm waiting for my 1300G2 to ship out, and I'm debating if I should just cancel the order and keep my AX860. After rebates, it'll come to $149.99.


the 860 m ight be fine... but the G2 will be barely getting out of second gear with sli stock TitanXs. can't complain about the price and you can sell the AX860


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Is anyone else running maxed out stock voltage for two way sli. I'm waiting for my 1300G2 to ship out, and I'm debating if I should just cancel the order and keep my AX860. After rebates, it'll come to $149.99.


My rig would draw around 900W of power (950-1000W from the wall) on stock BIOS, though I do have Haswell-E with a good amount of volts going through it. I'd go with the 1300G2.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Get the G2. It's worth it if you're already experiencing hard shut downs, man. 1300w gives you plenty of headroom without breaking the bank.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Is anyone else running maxed out stock voltage for two way sli. I'm waiting for my 1300G2 to ship out, and I'm debating if I should just cancel the order and keep my AX860. After rebates, it'll come to $149.99.


I would still go for the G2 1300. The 860 is just too close for comfort with OC'd SLI T-X.







Plus, that price is awesome for that PSU. The EVGA P2 1200 is marginally better (per JG) but way more money.


----------



## tconroy135

I was wondering what Bios people recommended for the stock cooler just so they card doesn't down-clock at 111-115% power?

Edit: Also does fan speed impact TDP?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> I was wondering what Bios people recommended for the stock cooler just so they card doesn't down-clock at 111-115% power?


I'm personally running the HC 425 BIOS.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I'm personally running the HC 425 BIOS.


And I assume you are using the stock cooler right?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> I was wondering what Bios people recommended for the stock cooler just so they card doesn't down-clock at 111-115% power?
> 
> Edit: *Also does fan speed impact TDP?*


Yes


----------



## tconroy135

I thought as much considering I get a higher overclock at higher temps


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> And I assume you are using the stock cooler right?


Yes, stock cooler with fan locked at 60%. My card boosts to 1353 by default with that BIOS, without any +core added in AB/PX.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Yes, stock cooler with fan locked at 60%. My card boosts to 1353 by default with that BIOS, without any +core added in AB/PX.


Man, clocks like this are sure swaying me to the Titan X.

Time to read up on the OCs guys are getting with some modded BIOSes.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Man, clocks like this are sure swaying me to the Titan X.
> 
> Time to read up on the OCs guys are getting with some modded BIOSes.


It varies. There are plenty of people getting 1500+ with a 1.281v BIOS installed. Most of those are on water though.


----------



## Silent Scone

lol, made me chuckle.

Geforce Experience - Batman Arkham Knight.

"This game is not optimised."

Well done.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Man, clocks like this are sure swaying me to the Titan X.
> 
> Time to read up on the OCs guys are getting with some modded BIOSes.


1442 on SC BIOS from the factory. Stock cooling aside from ICDiamond on the GPU and i added back plates. Memory clocked to 8ghz.


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I'm personally running the HC 425 BIOS.


are u locked at 100% or 121 with this bios?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> 1442 on SC BIOS from the factory. Stock cooling aside from ICDiamond on the GPU and i added back plates. Memory clocked to 8ghz.


How much of a temp drop did you see after re-applying TIM? I'm thinking about doing it, but most folks who have done it reported virtually no temp drop.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> are u locked at 100% or 121 with this bios?


I usually have the slider set at 115%.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> It varies. There are plenty of people getting 1500+ with a 1.281v BIOS installed. Most of those are on water though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> 1442 on SC BIOS from the factory. Stock cooling aside from ICDiamond on the GPU and i added back plates. Memory clocked to 8ghz.


Thanks, those are very encouraging numbers


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I usually have the slider set at 115%.


Will i have some real gain using the stock HC Bios - GM200HC.ROM over the stock SC bios - GM200SC.ROM ?

I`m on air here and the question means for 24/07 usage, wich is more safe and better? The HC one stock bios or the SC one stock?

Thanks again


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Man, clocks like this are sure swaying me to the Titan X.
> 
> Time to read up on the OCs guys are getting with some modded BIOSes.


I have an EVGA with a 73.4% Asic that can do 1550/8000 stable @ 1.25v. And I have a PNY with a 70% Asic that can do 1550/7900 stable @1.25v. I can get them both to 1565mhz on the core if I drop the Memory OC down but that seems to be the wall on both cards. The higher voltage mods don't really do anything for either of my cards.

Edit: I am also on water!!

However, for every day use/gaming. I have them sitting on HC-425 Bios, (stock voltages), OC'd to 1405mhz with nothing OC'd on the memory. I do have a setting that will take the cards to 1452mhz and +300 @ stock voltages but that's only there if I ever need the extra "oomph". @ 144hz 2560x1440, SLI TX is amazing. Brings back memories of when the 780 Ti's came out and I paired them with my 144hz 1080p monitor.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> How much of a temp drop did you see after re-applying TIM? I'm thinking about doing it, but most folks who have done it reported virtually no temp drop.


Just a few degrees. 3-5. Right now i run fans at 100% once they hit 60c. Typically sit around 63-65c in most games.


----------



## BrushyBill

Does anyone here happen to have a Stock PNY Bios? I accidently flashed mine before saving the original









If anyone does have it. I would love a copy so I can stash it away for safe keeping.


----------



## upload420

I just ordered my backplate for my ek waterblock. I was waiting on the nickle to stock. So my question is, will I need to remount the waterblock to get the backplate on? Also if I do will I need new thermal pads or would i be able to salvage the old? I got a tube of Gelid Solutions GC EXTREME Thermal Compound but that wouldn't help where thermal pads are needed.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Will i have some real gain using the stock HC Bios - GM200HC.ROM over the stock SC bios - GM200SC.ROM ?
> 
> I`m on air here and the question means for 24/07 usage, wich is more safe and better? The HC one stock bios or the SC one stock?
> 
> Thanks again


They're very similar, the SC BIOS is +127 to base core clock, and the HC is +152. Either one will work fine with the stock cooler.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *upload420*
> 
> I just ordered my backplate for my ek waterblock. I was waiting on the nickle to stock. So my question is, will I need to remount the waterblock to get the backplate on? Also if I do will I need new thermal pads or would i be able to salvage the old? I got a tube of Gelid Solutions GC EXTREME Thermal Compound but that wouldn't help where thermal pads are needed.


iirc the back plates come with thermal pads and you don't have to remove the waterblock to install the backplate.


----------



## upload420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> iirc the back plates come with thermal pads and you don't have to remove the waterblock to install the backplate.


Thank you very much for the fast reply. I kind of wanted to get some extra thermal pads to remount the waterblock. Anyone know what thickness comes with the ek waterblock? I want some that are a little thicker to have a better contact. This picture will show you why


I actually covered extra stuff other than what the instructions showed. I did this because there was thermal pad left over and figured it couldn't hurt. After mounting however i realized that the pads were not thick enough to make proper contact. So I want to get thicker stuff and try again. I also got some high end thermal compound and figured that may shave a degree off or two. Last question I have, is the thermal pads conductive. Wouldn't want to short out a 1000$ card.


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> They're very similar, the SC BIOS is +127 to base core clock, and the HC is +152. Either one will work fine with the stock cooler.


Even with the SLI will i be safe right? What about using the 425 Bios? Will i have some gain over the stock if i let the slider at 100 or 110%

Using the AX1500I here

Thanks


----------



## fireincairo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *upload420*
> 
> Thank you very much for the fast reply. I kind of wanted to get some extra thermal pads to remount the waterblock. Anyone know what thickness comes with the ek waterblock? I want some that are a little thicker to have a better contact. This picture will show you why
> 
> 
> I actually covered extra stuff other than what the instructions showed. I did this because there was thermal pad left over and figured it couldn't hurt. After mounting however i realized that the pads were not thick enough to make proper contact. So I want to get thicker stuff and try again. I also got some high end thermal compound and figured that may shave a degree off or two. Last question I have, is the thermal pads conductive. Wouldn't want to short out a 1000$ card.


Yikes. I'm soon to mount two EK waterblocks on my cards. I wonder if i should double the pads...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *upload420*
> 
> Thank you very much for the fast reply. I kind of wanted to get some extra thermal pads to remount the waterblock. Anyone know what thickness comes with the ek waterblock? I want some that are a little thicker to have a better contact. This picture will show you why
> 
> 
> I actually covered extra stuff other than what the instructions showed. I did this because there was thermal pad left over and figured it couldn't hurt. After mounting however i realized that the pads were not thick enough to make proper contact. So I want to get thicker stuff and try again. I also got some high end thermal compound and figured that may shave a degree off or two. Last question I have, is the thermal pads conductive. Wouldn't want to short out a 1000$ card.


Unless I'm not seing it, there is nothing on the pcb to make contact with the block in the circled area.

If you want to add extra pads, the only place I'd advise doing so is in the red and yellow boxes in the pics below:



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fireincairo*
> 
> Yikes. I'm soon to mount two EK waterblocks on my cards. I wonder if i should double the pads...


^^ if you ACTUALLY NEED to use thicker pads than the 0.5mm from EK there is wither something wrong with the block or the PCB is bowed. Adding "extra" pads where none were intended to be takes patience in test fitting to ensure that contact impressions are being made with the critical components.. and that the modified TIm pad setup is not introducing any flex in the PCB. If you go the custom route, use the top line Fuji pads or at least the 11kw pads since they are soft enough (the 17's are basically putty) to compensate for any improper fit.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

EK is out of black backplates, wouldn't the EVGA backplate accomplish the same thing?

TIA


----------



## fireincairo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Unless I'm not seing it, there is nothing on the pcb to make contact with the block in the circled area.
> 
> If you want to add extra pads, the only place I'd advise doing so is in the red and yellow boxes in the pics below:
> 
> ...
> ^^ if you ACTUALLY NEED to use thicker pads than the 0.5mm from EK there is wither something wrong with the block or the PCB is bowed. Adding "extra" pads where none were intended to be takes patience in test fitting to endure that contact impressions are being made with the vritical components.. and that the modified TIm pad setup is not introducing any flex in the PCB. If you go the custom route, use the top line Fuji pads or at least the 11kw pads since they are soft enough (the 17's are basically putty) to compensate for any improper fit.


I think I misread that post you're quoting. However, it makes me wonder what the red and yellow areas do and whether it's worthwhile to add padding.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fireincairo*
> 
> I think I misread that post you're quoting. However, it makes me wonder what the red and yellow areas do and whether it's worthwhile to add padding.


That's a picture from the Bitspower Full cover block installation guide. I had circled the red areas asking a question about why other full cover blocks did not cover those particular chips (I think, it's been a while







) And Jpmboy replied something along the lines of them probably not being that big a deal since other blocks, in fact, do not cover those chips. However, he did say that the area he circled in Yellow, was one of the hotter parts on the card.

I swapped to the Aquacomputer blocks with active backplates, so I was curious about it. I've been running these blocks for a week and do not notice any difference, in that those extra chips circled in red aren't covered. However, I did use a thermal pad, matching the thickness required to fit the Aqua blocks, on the area circled in yellow. It also hasn't seemed to make a difference in performance. It's probably cooler now, just didn't effect any performance for me. If that helps any









On another note:
If you're looking for a Bitspower Nickle plated acrylic full cover water block with backplate, I have one sitting in it's box. Only thing missing is the thermal pads. I used it for a month before swapping to Aquacomputer blocks.


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Even with the SLI will i be safe right? What about using the 425 Bios? Will i have some gain over the stock if i let the slider at 100 or 110%
> 
> Using the AX1500I here
> 
> Thanks


Anyone?

Tks


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> Tks


Just pay attention to your temps, no matter what you do. If your temps are good, you should be good.


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> Just pay attention to your temps, no matter what you do. If your temps are good, you should be good.


Yep i made an extreme fan profile here, i`m always monitoring the temps and the power limit % with AB

Just one more question

Why my boards only boost to 1305 and not 1353 with the HC Bios, anyone knows?

Thanks


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Yep i made an extreme fan profile here, i`m always monitoring the temps and the power limit % with AB
> 
> Just one more question
> 
> Why my boards only boost to 1305 and not 1353 with the HC Bios, anyone knows?
> 
> Thanks


Make sure that you set the target power % at 120 or whatever you want because that will cause kboost to increase frequency.

And be careful to add voltage because vrm temps aren't monitored etc...


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> Make sure that you set the target power % at 120 or whatever you want because that will cause kboost to increase frequency.
> 
> And be careful to add voltage because vrm temps aren't monitored etc...


I do not change voltage, let everything at stock in this bios


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fireincairo*
> 
> I think I misread that post you're quoting. However, it makes me wonder what the red and yellow areas do and whether it's worthwhile to add padding.


the 4 buck controllers in the red square are the power controllers for the memory modules - using the uniblock and an IR gun, these little guys get hot very fast when overclocking (at the voltage limit). I put some fuji putty on these with an EK block. The ICs Brushy ponted out do get warm also and bebefit from good air flow if your block does not covber them. Max I've seen (IR gun - so surface temp only) is around 40C on an open bench with the EK block and backplate installed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> That's a picture from the Bitspower Full cover block installation guide. I had circled the red areas asking a question about why other full cover blocks did not cover those particular chips (I think, it's been a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) And Jpmboy replied something along the lines of them probably not being that big a deal since other blocks, in fact, do not cover those chips. However, he did say that the area he circled in Yellow, was one of the hotter parts on the card.
> 
> *I swapped to the Aquacomputer blocks with active backplates,* so I was curious about it. I've been running these blocks for a week and do not notice any difference, in that those extra chips circled in red aren't covered. However, I did use a thermal pad, matching the thickness required to fit the Aqua blocks, on the area circled in yellow. It also hasn't seemed to make a difference in performance. It's probably cooler now, just didn't effect any performance for me. If that helps any
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note:
> If you're looking for a Bitspower Nickle plated acrylic full cover water block with backplate, I have one sitting in it's box. Only thing missing is the thermal pads. I used it for a month before swapping to Aquacomputer blocks.


So what's the verdict on the AC blocks (and active plate)? does the heat pipe do the job?


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the 4 buck controllers in the red square are the power controllers for the memory modules - using the uniblock and an IR gun, these little guys get hot very fast when overclocking (at the voltage limit). I put some fuji putty on these with an EK block. The ICs Brushy ponted out do get warm also and bebefit from good air flow if your block does not covber them. Max I've seen (IR gun - so surface temp only) is around 40C on an open bench with the EK block and backplate installed.
> *So what's the verdict on the AC blocks (and active plate)? does the heat pipe do the job?*


Love'em!!!! They look good, very clean. I dig the copper look more than I thought I would. Was actually wanting the Nickel with black plexi, but got the full copper with clear plexi instead. Glad I did. As far as performance. They keep both cards just as cool as one card with the Bitspower block. Actually they are a couple degrees Celsius cooler at idle and hit about one to two degrees Celsius cooler at full load. I'm not sure if that's just my bad a$$ rad or a combination of the blocks and rad, but it's awesome none the less. The backplates are very nice!! They stay nice and cool. I also prefer using thermal paste to using thermal pads for the vram. Maybe it's a mental thing, I'm not sure. But knowing that the copper is actually making contact on that backplate and the water block is nice. That active backplate keeps everything nice and cool. Actually feels "metal cold" when idle. It may feel room temp under full load, but nothing more. I don't have an IR temp gauge... Yet...

Only problem or issue I'm having is that I changed out my CPU block from a Swiftech Apogee XL to an EK Supremacy. This Supremacy sucks.... Everyone is always talking about how good EK is, but seriously. My Apogee XL cooled much better. My CPU runs maybe 10c hotter under full load. Even when clocked at 4.4 Ghz and 1.18v. Compared to my normal of 4.7Ghz @ 1.24v it's the same as running my CPU at 4.4 and 1.18v. The block is making perfect contact too. The only thing about this EK block is that the cores seem a little closer in temps compared to the Apogee. Now, this could all be from running SLI GPus in a loop, before the water hits my CPU. I'm not certain. But 10c seems like a big difference in max temp, considering my GPUs are actually running about the same or 1-2c cooler than the one GPU I had in my loop before the CPu when I was seeing cooler CPU temps. Anyways, I digress.... The GPU blocks are amazing!! I'm just wondering now, how much better it would have been if I had put actual cold-plates on the backplates







That would probably cool much better. But these do work great!


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> Love'em!!!! They look good, very clean. I dig the copper look more than I thought I would. Was actually wanting the Nickel with black plexi, but got the full copper with clear plexi instead. Glad I did. As far as performance. They keep both cards just as cool as one card with the Bitspower block. Actually they are a couple degrees Celsius cooler at idle and hit about one to two degrees Celsius cooler at full load. I'm not sure if that's just my bad a$$ rad or a combination of the blocks and rad, but it's awesome none the less. The backplates are very nice!! They stay nice and cool. I also prefer using thermal paste to using thermal pads for the vram. Maybe it's a mental thing, I'm not sure. But knowing that the copper is actually making contact on that backplate and the water block is nice. That active backplate keeps everything nice and cool. Actually feels "metal cold" when idle. It may feel room temp under full load, but nothing more. I don't have an IR temp gauge... Yet...
> 
> Only problem or issue I'm having is that I changed out my CPU block from a Swiftech Apogee XL to an EK Supremacy. This Supremacy sucks.... Everyone is always talking about how good EK is, but seriously. My Apogee XL cooled much better. My CPU runs maybe 10c hotter under full load. Even when clocked at 4.4 Ghz and 1.18v. Compared to my normal of 4.7Ghz @ 1.24v it's the same as running my CPU at 4.4 and 1.18v. The block is making perfect contact too. The only thing about this EK block is that the cores seem a little closer in temps compared to the Apogee. Now, this could all be from running SLI GPus in a loop, before the water hits my CPU. I'm not certain. But 10c seems like a big difference in max temp, considering my GPUs are actually running about the same or 1-2c cooler than the one GPU I had in my loop before the CPu when I was seeing cooler CPU temps. Anyways, I digress.... The GPU blocks are amazing!! I'm just wondering now, how much better it would have been if I had put actual cold-plates on the backplates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would probably cool much better. But these do work great!












Not cool, I've been eyeing an EK Supremacy Evo Full Nickel block to replace my Apogee HD, going to have to do some more research.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Why my boards only boost to 1305 and not 1353 with the HC Bios, anyone knows?
> 
> Thanks


Not all cards boost to the same level even with the same bios installed. Also, if you have two or more cards, default boost is often a little less than it would be with a single card. You can easily compensate for this by adding +core in AB or PX.


----------



## TK421

Anyone tried to use thermal paste to stick heatsinks on the back of backplate?


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not cool, I've been eyeing an EK Supremacy Evo Full Nickel block to replace my Apogee HD, going to have to do some more research.


Yeah I messed up my Apogee XL (stripped the threads on one side). I'm definitely going back to the Apogee as soon as I can pick another up. That Supremacy might look good, but as far as cooling goes it seems the Apogee beats it hands down. I'm not impressed in the slightest.

Edit: Actually I've been considering giving Koolance or Aquacomputer a try for my CPU block. So I may go with one of those instead.


----------



## Crazy G

Yes, I´m using aluminum heatsinks with thermal tape on the memories front, and two other hot areas to the right of PCB´s front. One upperside fan sucking air and a downside fan pushing air. It does help lower temps. BTW I´m on Arctic Accelero Xtreme and it´s big back heatsink. Overall temps are 20° lower than stock cooler. Going hybrid with NZXT Kraken G10 and stick in the back lots of heatsinks w/ thermal pads.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy G*
> 
> Yes, I´m using aluminum heatsinks with thermal tape on the memories front, and two other hot areas to the right of PCB´s front. One upperside fan sucking air and a downside fan pushing air. It does help lower temps. BTW I´m on Arctic Accelero Xtreme and it´s big back heatsink. Overall temps are 20° lower than stock cooler. Going hybrid with NZXT Kraken G10 and stick in the back lots of heatsinks w/ thermal pads.


thermal paste, not pads


----------



## Crazy G

Ooops!! Thermal paste!







I would go for thermal tape.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy G*
> 
> Ooops!! Thermal paste!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would go for thermal tape.


wouldn't paste have better thermal transfer (even though it's not practical)?

vram -> therm. pad -> bp -> therm. paste -> heatsink

so the bp acts as the heatspreader/ihs


----------



## Crazy G

Guess so, but adhesion would be a bit slippery untill paste harden up.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy G*
> 
> Guess so, but adhesion would be a bit slippery untill paste harden up.


I'll try, I don't have anything to hold it down aside from gorilla tape.


----------



## Crazy G

Wow, that´s a cooled backplate! How many degrees did you managed to reduce? Also you can do your own thermal paste more adhesive. Mix 2/3 of thermal paste with 1/3 of fast cure transparent epoxy. Test it somewhere else and see which is the right amount of each component to hold it in place but easily to remove without damaging your GPU parts.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy G*
> 
> Wow, that´s a cooled backplate! How many degrees did you managed to reduce? Also you can do your own thermal paste more adhesive. Mix 2/3 of thermal paste with 1/3 of fast cure transparent epoxy. Test it somewhere else and see which is the right amount of each component to hold it in place but easily to remove without damaging your GPU parts.


I'd avoid using epoxy probably mess up the surface even though you can remove it, plus I don't have one with me right now :|

The core remains the same but backplate feels cooler, not really sure how many degrees did I reduce since I don't have an IR temp.

List of TIM used

big heatsink: nt-h1 noctua paste
small square heatsink: thermal pad (akasa)
small heatsink at front: thermal pad (akasa)
small heatsink behind big heatsink: 3m tissue tape (came with it)
small heatsink beside square heatsink: themal tape

nidec beta v ta350dc l34689 using noctua low noise adapter (3 pin)
40mm sunon fan (see sig)


----------



## ColdFusion 13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> Yeah I messed up my Apogee XL (stripped the threads on one side). I'm definitely going back to the Apogee as soon as I can pick another up. That Supremacy might look good, but as far as cooling goes it seems the Apogee beats it hands down. I'm not impressed in the slightest.
> 
> Edit: Actually I've been considering giving Koolance or Aquacomputer a try for my CPU block. So I may go with one of those instead.


absolutely love my apogee xl. ppcs is great with coming out with custom tops for it. i grabbed the radiation... but there are soo many more choices.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## wsarahan

Is there any way to enable Kboost or force Kboost on at AB

Do not wanna use here the PX

Thanks


----------



## jh30uk

Why did you not Google that?

How to enable KBOOST from MSI Afterburner 4.1.0


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jh30uk*
> 
> Why did you not Google that?
> 
> How to enable KBOOST from MSI Afterburner 4.1.0


I saw this video but it was in Russian

Anyway do you guys prefer AB or PX?

Tks


----------



## jh30uk

The maker is Russian but the newer Precision is not based on AB after a fall with maker and its poor/buggy and missing many features.

You can surely follow the video even without sound or read the guide on GURU3D Forum.

I have to use AB today.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> Love'em!!!! They look good, very clean. I dig the copper look more than I thought I would. Was actually wanting the Nickel with black plexi, but got the full copper with clear plexi instead. Glad I did. As far as performance. They keep both cards just as cool as one card with the Bitspower block. Actually they are a couple degrees Celsius cooler at idle and hit about one to two degrees Celsius cooler at full load. I'm not sure if that's just my bad a$$ rad or a combination of the blocks and rad, but it's awesome none the less. The backplates are very nice!! They stay nice and cool. I also prefer using thermal paste to using thermal pads for the vram. Maybe it's a mental thing, I'm not sure. But knowing that the copper is actually making contact on that backplate and the water block is nice. That active backplate keeps everything nice and cool. Actually feels "metal cold" when idle. It may feel room temp under full load, but nothing more. I don't have an IR temp gauge... Yet...
> 
> Only problem or issue I'm having is that I changed out my CPU block from a Swiftech Apogee XL to an EK Supremacy. This Supremacy sucks.... Everyone is always talking about how good EK is, but seriously. My Apogee XL cooled much better. My CPU runs maybe 10c hotter under full load. Even when clocked at 4.4 Ghz and 1.18v. Compared to my normal of 4.7Ghz @ 1.24v it's the same as running my CPU at 4.4 and 1.18v. The block is making perfect contact too. The only thing about this EK block is that the cores seem a little closer in temps compared to the Apogee. Now, this could all be from running SLI GPus in a loop, before the water hits my CPU. I'm not certain. But 10c seems like a big difference in max temp, considering my GPUs are actually running about the same or 1-2c cooler than the one GPU I had in my loop before the CPu when I was seeing cooler CPU temps. Anyways, I digress.... The GPU blocks are amazing!! I'm just wondering now, how much better it would have been if I had put actual cold-plates on the backplates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would probably cool much better. But these do work great!


Thanks Brushy. Surprised to hear that about teh supremacy. I stick with the koolance 380i for 2011 size sockets tho. Been my go to block since SB-E.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Anyone tried to use thermal paste to stick heatsinks on the back of backplate?


paste will not "stick". use thermal glue or tape. You won;t be a happy camper if one of those Alu sinks slides around and makes contact with "live" components.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Is there any way to enable Kboost or force Kboost on at AB
> 
> Do not wanna use here the PX
> 
> Thanks


fix constant voltage. But why do you want K-boost anyway? as said - use AB. Unwinder's control tool is much better than PX for sure.


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Thanks Brushy. Surprised to hear that about teh supremacy. I stick with the koolance 380i for 2011 size sockets tho. Been my go to block since SB-E.
> paste will not "stick". use thermal glue or pads. You won;t be a happy camper is one of those Alu sinks slides around and makes contact with "live" components.
> fix constant voltage. But why do you want K-boost anyway? as said - use AB. Unwinder's control tool is much better than PX for sure.


Ok

Will stay with AB as I always did, I always likes most the AB but I asked because I do not know so much and you guys for sure will give me the best option an opinion, you guys are amazing and experts, I'm trying to learn a little with you









Will uninstall the PX and come back to AB so


----------



## tconroy135

What do people use to stress test their GPU? I have been using Firestrike Ultra, but it seems really light on TDP, Memory, etc.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> What do people use to stress test their GPU? I have been using Firestrike Ultra, but it seems really light on TDP, Memory, etc.


try Heaven 4.0 at 4K. Also, 3D Mark11 Extreme is a bit tougher than FSU. But - the best way is your favorite games.


----------



## jh30uk

Heaven/Valley today are good enough for me, I have not even reinstalled my 3DMark Apps (bought versions) since Win8+


----------



## wsarahan

Guys

Just a curiosity here

I have the personal contact from the EVGA Brazil support manager

Asked him about the cards warranty if I make a bios flash to any stock one that is not my card, in this case the regular one

He said that I can flash the SC bios and even the HC bios and the warranty is still ok

Strange, maybe he do not know about the international warranty?

I just wanted to share this info with you


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> I saw this video but it was in Russian
> 
> Anyway do you guys prefer AB or PX?
> 
> Tks


If you're using the SC or HC 425 BIOS I recommend PX. It will actually think your card(s) are the real EVGA SC or HC card.







(if your card is not EVGA to begin with)

Most of the issues with the new generation PX have been fixed. It was rough at first, but is much better now.


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> If you're using the SC or HC 425 BIOS I recommend PX. It will actually think your card(s) are the real EVGA SC or HC card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (if your card is not EVGA to begin with)
> 
> Most of the issues with the new generation PX have been fixed. It was rough at first, but is much better now.


I'm using the HC bios but not the 425 one, the stock one

What do you recommend?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> I'm using the HC bios but not the 425 one, the stock one
> 
> What do you recommend?


Also PX. To be honest I switch back and forth, in fact right now I'm testing AB 4.1.1. They're both decent tools at this point, no complaints about either one.


----------



## gavros777

Precision X causes a lot of glitches while in desktop with my sli setup like crashing my videos etc. Is afterburner any better?


----------



## Prophet4NO1

I have been using PX since my 680 SLI setup. No issues for me. *knock on wood*


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Also PX. To be honest I switch back and forth, in fact right now I'm testing AB 4.1.1. They're both decent tools at this point, no complaints about either one.


Just a question

Do you prefer the 425 bios instead the stock one? What's the difference? Just the tdp?

If I flash the 425 one where should I let the power slider to a safe 24/07 usage? Remember that a use sli here and a AX1500I

Thanks


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> I have been using PX since my 680 SLI setup. No issues for me. *knock on wood*


Can I use the in game osd with the PX as just I have at AB?

I found PX complicated and with lack of features comparing with AB 4.1.1


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Precision X causes a lot of glitches while in desktop with my sli setup like crashing my videos etc. Is afterburner any better?


I don't know but you bring up a good point. I personally use my rig below for gaming ONLY. I don't watch videos or do anything else with it at all. Just because PX works fine while gaming, does not mean it will work fine for everything. I suggest you try AB and see if your problem is resolved.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Just a question
> 
> Do you prefer the 425 bios instead the stock one? What's the difference? Just the tdp?
> 
> If I flash the 425 one where should I let the power slider to a safe 24/07 usage? Remember that a use sli here and a AX1500I
> 
> Thanks


The 425 BIOS (either one) will eliminate throttling and provide you with a smoother and more consistent gaming experience. If you're using the SC or HC 425 BIOS and not increasing clocks, just leave the slider where it is. If you increase core clock, I suggest setting it to 115% (~400w).


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Guys
> 
> Just a curiosity here
> 
> I have the personal contact from the EVGA Brazil support manager
> 
> Asked him about the cards warranty if I make a bios flash to any stock one that is not my card, in this case the regular one
> 
> He said that I can flash the SC bios and even the HC bios and the warranty is still ok
> 
> Strange, maybe he do not know about the international warranty?
> 
> I just wanted to share this info with you


Well even if you flashed your card with a bad BIOS and it broke and needed RMA you could almost always still flash back the original BIOS.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Guys
> 
> Just a curiosity here
> 
> I have the personal contact from the EVGA Brazil support manager
> 
> Asked him about the cards warranty if I make a bios flash to any stock one that is not my card, in this case the regular one
> 
> He said that I can flash the SC bios and even the HC bios and the warranty is still ok
> 
> Strange, maybe he do not know about the international warranty?
> 
> I just wanted to share this info with you


so... you contacted evga and ASKED if bios flashing voids the warranty? Really?


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> The 425 BIOS (either one) will eliminate throttling and provide you with a smoother and more consistent gaming experience. If you're using the SC or HC 425 BIOS and not increasing clocks, just leave the slider where it is. If you increase core clock, I suggest setting it to 115% (~400w).


No I won't increase anything

So in my case you think it's better to flash with 425 bios and leave the power limit slider at 100%?

Tks


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> so... you contacted evga and ASKED if bios flashing voids the warranty? Really?


No, he is my personal friend, I have his cellphone, Whatsapp, Skype....

I did not contacted evga for asking this, he is my friend and works as evga support manager


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> No, he is my personal friend, I have his cellphone, Whatsapp, Skype....
> 
> I did not contacted evga for asking this, he is my friend and works as evga support manager












anyway - EVGA is very cooperative with any warranty-based issue with their cards. I generally buy the Advanced RMA for a few bucks, just in case.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> No, he is my personal friend, I have his cellphone, Whatsapp, Skype....
> 
> I did not contacted evga for asking this, he is my friend and works as *


You might not want to advertise his position. Just saying.


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> You might not want to advertise his position. Just saying.


Ok case is over, let's talk about something else lol


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> No I won't increase anything
> 
> So in my case you think it's better to flash with 425 bios and leave the power limit slider at 100%?
> 
> Tks


Yes, flash HC 425 and leave the slider at 100%, in your case.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Can I use the in game osd with the PX as just I have at AB?
> 
> I found PX complicated and with lack of features comparing with AB 4.1.1


OSD is there and can show way more data then i think most people will ever need. I dont use it very often. I have an app on my tablet that displays full system info for all my hardware. I like that better than OSD.

I have used AB in the past. Works fine too.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway - EVGA is very cooperative with any warranty-based issue with their cards. I generally buy the Advanced RMA for a few bucks, just in case.


I'm sure with these Titan X cards they will be SUPER cooperative. They were with the original Titans and some of those were seriously voltage abused. These cards are all reference and will probably go back to NVIDIA for QA to look over. This is a normal process with hardware manufacturers. They look for patterns as to why the cards are failing so they can improve them next time.


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I'm sure with these Titan X cards they will be SUPER cooperative. They were with the original Titans and some of those were seriously voltage abused. These cards are all reference and will probably go back to NVIDIA for QA to look over. This is a normal process with hardware manufacturers. They look for patterns as to why the cards are failing so they can improve them next time.


Agree

Just to finish my question about the 425 bios

100% slider is the way to go with any 425 without touching the bios after flashing right?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Agree
> 
> Just to finish my question about the 425 bios
> 
> 100% slider is the way to go with any 425 without touching the bios after flashing right?


IF you don't increase clocks, yes.


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> IF you don't increase clocks, yes.


Thanks so much

Will flash the 425 one as soon as I get home from work

I'll be safe for sure using the 425 with sli and my psu right







?

Tks again my friend


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Thanks so much
> 
> Will flash the 425 one as soon as I get home from work
> 
> I'll be safe for sure using the 425 with sli and my psu right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> Tks again my friend


I'm sure it will be safe; if you're PSU is right on the limit and it fails I guess that could be an issue, but not one that should damage your GPUs. I think Titan X SLI needs probably 800w to be safe, maybe less.

BTW what is the temperature of the room your computer room and how good is the airflow/space between your SLI configuration; that will be the defining factor on temps and kboost; other than card quality, of course.


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> I'm sure it will be safe; if you're PSU is right on the limit and it fails I guess that could be an issue, but not one that should damage your GPUs. I think Titan X SLI needs probably 800w to be safe, maybe less.
> 
> BTW what is the temperature of the room your computer room and how good is the airflow/space between your SLI configuration; that will be the defining factor on temps and kboost; other than card quality, of course.


I have a Cosmos 2, the airflow is ok, not a great one, just ok

But I have an Air conditioning in my room so it helps a little, and I don't care about noise so I can push the cards fan to loud without any issue

Here you can see my rig


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Thanks so much
> 
> Will flash the 425 one as soon as I get home from work
> 
> I'll be safe for sure using the 425 with sli and my psu right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> Tks again my friend


Yes, you're rocking a beast power supply there.







Don't worry so much.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Titan X arriving tomorrow. I got two waterblocks and backplates, just in case


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Titan X arriving tomorrow. I got two waterblocks and backplates, just in case


Congrats man









You will enjoy a lot


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> I have a Cosmos 2, the airflow is ok, not a great one, just ok
> 
> But I have an Air conditioning in my room so it helps a little, and I don't care about noise so I can push the cards fan to loud without any issue
> 
> Here you can see my rig


Yeah; your case looks fine and although I just started using Sheyster's BIOS I am pretty sure you will not have any troubles. The way KBoost works anyway if it gets too hot or uses too much power the card just throttles so the performance goes down instead of the integrity of the card(s).

I know personally my PC's internal temps change dramatically whether the heat/cooling is on, but at least in winter I can just open the window


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> Yeah; your case looks fine and although I just started using Sheyster's BIOS I am pretty sure you will not have any troubles. The way KBoost works anyway if it gets too hot or uses too much power the card just throttles so the performance goes down instead of the integrity of the card(s).
> 
> I know personally my PC's internal temps change dramatically whether the heat/cooling is on, but at least in winter I can just open the window


He's not planning to increase stock HC clocks, so he should probably just avoid using K-Boost. That will just generate more heat and not really add any value to this use case.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> He's not planning to increase stock HC clocks, so he should probably just avoid using K-Boost. That will just generate more heat and not really add any value to this use case.


Oh sorry I don't mean Kboost in precision just the natural boost table from the BIOS.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Hi All -

Quick SLi question for our more experienced OCers. I have 2 Titan X's in my rig and noticed that when I go into NVI and open the profiles for various games, I get some variances in the SLi settings. Some have a predefined TWO GPU's and some have FOUR predefined GPU's

Ie. NVIDIA predefined number of GPU's to use on SLi rendering mode on DirectX 10

NVIDIA predefined SLi mode on DirectX 10

SLI_PREDEFINED _GPU_COUNT_DIRECTX 10_FOUR

SLI_PREDEFINED _GPU_COUNT_DIRECTX 10_TWO



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Obviously these are the default NV settings, but I've noticed that by changing them too TWO GPU's I get smoother game play. So my question is should I leave the settings at default which is FOUR GPU's or should I change them to TWO GPU's, which seems to work better? I'm just wondering if there's anything I am missing out on by manually changing them? And does anyone else tweak their games like this and noticed any differences too???

Thanks


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Thanks Brushy. Surprised to hear that about teh supremacy. I stick with the koolance 380i for 2011 size sockets tho. Been my go to block since SB-E.
> paste will not "stick". use thermal glue or tape. You won;t be a happy camper if one of those Alu sinks slides around and makes contact with "live" components.
> fix constant voltage. But why do you want K-boost anyway? as said - use AB. Unwinder's control tool is much better than PX for sure.


Where can I download Unwinder's tool? Is it the same as msi afterburner constant voltage?

I have the alu sinks held down with gorilla tape. Would it still slide around?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Where can I download Unwinder's tool? Is it the same as msi afterburner constant voltage?


Unwinder's tool *IS* AB.


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Unwinder's tool *IS* AB.


So

Got home from work and just flashed the HC 425 one bios in both Titans and let the slider at 100% / 83 C

It is all that i need to do right? This bios is the best and the strongest one that i can have without touching at the core/memory after the flash right?

Thanks again


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> So
> 
> Got home from work and just flashed the HC 425 one bios in both Titans and let the slider at 100% / 83 C
> 
> It is all that i need to do right? This bios is the best and the strongest one that i can have without touching at the core/memory after the flash right?
> 
> Thanks again


Yep your Good-To-Go!!!


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Yep your Good-To-Go!!!


Take a look at this

Just opened nvidia inspector and the bottom card seems to have a better boost that the primary card




Should i invert the cards or the diference not worth to change it?

Thanks


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> So
> 
> Got home from work and just flashed the HC 425 one bios in both Titans and let the slider at 100% / 83 C
> 
> It is all that i need to do right? This bios is the best and the strongest one that i can have without touching at the core/memory after the flash right?
> 
> Thanks again


I suggest you lock fans at 60% on both cards while gaming, then re-check temps. It might be a little more noisy, but you said sound did not bother you much.







Try to keeps your temps under 80.


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I suggest you lock fans at 60% on both cards while gaming, then re-check temps. It might be a little more noisy, but you said sound did not bother you much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try to keeps your temps under 80.


I made an agressive fan profile here, the profile starts the fan already at 75%


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> I made an agressive fan profile here, the profile starts the fan already at 75%


Okay, that's pretty aggressive so as long as you don't mind the noise...







I prefer to use a set fan speed, then reset it to the default fan curve in PX/AB if I'm not actually playing a game.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Should i invert the cards or the diference not worth to change it?


I would put the cooler running card as card #1. Usually this will be the higher ASIC card, but not always.

EDIT - To determine which is really the cooler card, you should test them separately using the same benchmark. IMHO this is worth your time to do. You'll need to pull one card out completely, test, then install the other card, and test again the same way.


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Okay, that's pretty aggressive so as long as you don't mind the noise...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer to use a set fan speed, then reset it to the default fan curve in PX/AB if I'm not actually playing a game.


Thanks


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I would put the cooler running card as card #1. Usually this will be the higher ASIC card, but not always.


One card has 79% asics and the other one 63%

I did not get what you said , what you mean cooler running card?

Should i invert here?


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Take a look at my post above
> 
> Do you think worth changing the cards position ?
> 
> If i do that will i get the 1366 boost on both? Worth doing all the job of changing the cards or the gain will be almost 0?
> 
> Thanks


In SLI it will make even less of a difference than if it was a single card. You can always try switching the cards between slots to see which works best; honestly though this is probably only important if you are trying to get the max possible score out of a benchmark not playing the Witcher or something.


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> In SLI it will make even less of a difference than if it was a single card. You can always try switching the cards between slots to see which works best; honestly though this is probably only important if you are trying to get the max possible score out of a benchmark not playing the Witcher or something.


Thanks

I think i won`t make the switch so


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> One card has 79% asics and the other one 63%
> 
> I did not get what you said , what you mean cooler running card?
> 
> Should i invert here?


I would put the higher ASIC card in slot #1 personally.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Take a look at this
> 
> Just opened nvidia inspector and the bottom card seems to have a better boost that the primary card
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should i invert the cards or the diference not worth to change it?
> 
> Thanks


Just out of curiosity, which motherboard are you using?

Cards do vary but that is quite a large difference in the boost clocks. But I do agree with Sheyster and would also advise putting the card with 79% ASIC in the top slot.


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Just out of curiosity, which motherboard are you using?
> 
> Cards do vary but that is quite a large difference in the boost clocks. But I do agree with Sheyster and would also advise putting the card with 79% ASIC in the top slot.


GAZ87X-OC FORCE

Edit 1:i Switched the cards and i got the same boost

Edit2: Now the 79% asics in on top like you said guys

Edit 3 ; So correct me if i am wrong. if i have both cards one boost to 1500 as example and the other one boosts to 1450. Independent of the position of the cards at the MB, the boost that i`ll get will always be the lowest one? In this example the 1450 one?

Tks again


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Hi All -
> 
> Quick SLi question for our more experienced OCers. I have 2 Titan X's in my rig and noticed that when I go into NVI and open the profiles for various games, I get some variances in the SLi settings. Some have a predefined TWO GPU's and some have FOUR predefined GPU's
> 
> Ie. NVIDIA predefined number of GPU's to use on SLi rendering mode on DirectX 10
> 
> NVIDIA predefined SLi mode on DirectX 10
> 
> SLI_PREDEFINED _GPU_COUNT_DIRECTX 10_FOUR
> 
> SLI_PREDEFINED _GPU_COUNT_DIRECTX 10_TWO
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously these are the default NV settings, but I've noticed that by changing them too TWO GPU's I get smoother game play. So my question is should I leave the settings at default which is FOUR GPU's or should I change them to TWO GPU's, which seems to work better? I'm just wondering if there's anything I am missing out on by manually changing them? And does anyone else tweak their games like this and noticed any differences too???
> Thanks


Yeah - the built-in profiles are a bit dated in NVI.
Some game code (and benchmarks) do better with the SLi defined for DX11, but not DX10. You can also define this variable in NVCP (SLI settings)









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Where can I download Unwinder's tool? Is it the same as msi afterburner constant voltage?
> I have the alu sinks held down with gorilla tape. Would it still slide around?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Duct tape - that's one way... what no bailing wire handy?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Unwinder's tool *IS* AB.


^^ This
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> GAZ87X-OC FORCE
> i switched the cards and i got the same boost
> i tought i would get a better boost switching, i am wrong?


That is based upon the difference in ASIC when using a stock bios. It looks like you are comparing boost clocks with no load on the cards when they are locked in P0. OPen the monitor in NVI (little gteen graph in the upper left) and play a game or do a benchmark to compare actual boost clocks properly. If you still see a difference, the way to deal with it is to use a voltage mod bios - worked for me, my cards are 64% and 73%.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> GAZ87X-OC FORCE
> 
> i switched the cards and i got the same boost
> 
> i tought i would get a better boost switching, i am wrong?
> 
> Edit1: Now the 79% asics in on top like you said guys
> 
> The 79% asics is the one that is bosting more in the images i`ve posted but when i enable the sli the both cards boost equal to the lowest one, in this case the lower asics is this normal?


They are both flashed to the HC Bios right?


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yeah - the built-in profiles are a bit dated in NVI.
> Some game code (and benchmarks) do better with the SLi defined for DX11, but not DX10. You can also define this variable in NVCP (SLI settings)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duct tape - that's one way... what no bailing wire handy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ This
> That is based upon the difference in ASIC when using a stock bios. It looks like you are comparing boost clocks with no load on the cards when they are locked in P0. OPen the monitor in NVI (little gteen graph in the upper left) and play a game or do a benchmark to compare actual boost clocks properly. If you still see a difference, the way to deal with it is to use a voltage mod bios - worked for me, my cards are 64% and 73%.


Hm, I tried to use ziptie but the pcie connection is there so I can't wrap it around the card.

Kingpin said that high asic scales better on air/water?


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> They are both flashed to the HC Bios right?


Yes for sure, always double check before and after flashing


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> That is based upon the difference in ASIC when using a stock bios. It looks like you are comparing boost clocks with no load on the cards when they are locked in P0. OPen the monitor in NVI (little gteen graph in the upper left) and play a game or do a benchmark to compare actual boost clocks properly. If you still see a difference, the way to deal with it is to use a voltage mod bios - worked for me, my cards are 64% and 73%.


Take a look, is it right? I think both boosted the same



But the boost should not be based in the best boost card? it is boosting to the lowest boost in this case 1304 instead 1366


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Edit 1:i Switched the cards and i got the same boost
> 
> Edit2: Now the 79% asics in on top like you said guys
> 
> Edit 3 ; So correct me if i am wrong. if i have both cards one boost to 1500 as example and the other one boosts to 1450. Independent of the position of the cards at the MB, the boost that i`ll get will always be the lowest one? In this example the 1450 one?


The reason I suggested this was not for getting more boost, but for putting the "better" card in the primary role. A side benefit is possibly lower temps. The higher ASIC card _should_ have lower temps.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> They are both flashed to the HC Bios right?


He posted screenshots. They are indeed.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yeah - the built-in profiles are a bit dated in NVI.
> Some game code (and benchmarks) do better with the SLi defined for DX11, but not DX10. You can also define this variable in NVCP (SLI settings)


Thanks - but I can't seem to see any settings for DX11 in either NVI or under NVCP's manage 3D settings or Configure SLi, am I looking in the wrong places???


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> The reason I suggested this was not for getting more boost, but for putting the "better" card in the primary role. A side benefit is possibly lower temps. The higher ASIC card _should_ have lower temps.
> He posted screenshots. They are indeed.


Thanks man

But like the Edit3 question

If i have two cards and one boost 1000 and other boosts 500 , the boost that i`ll get is always set by the lowest one (500) and not the higer one?

I always thoug that will be based on the best boost and not the lowest one


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Thanks man
> 
> But like the Edit3 question
> 
> If i have two cards and one boost 1000 and other boosts 500 , the boost that i`ll get is always set by the lowest one (500) and not the higer one?
> 
> I always thoug that will be based on the best boost and not the lowest one


Unfortunately the worst card determines how both cards are synched in SLi. You could simply add +50 to the core clock in AB or PX and then you would be back at the boost level of the better card for both cards. This should not require any additional voltage added.


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Unfortunately the worst card determines how both cards are synched in SLi. You could simply add +50 to the core clock in AB or PX and then you would be back at the boost level of the better card for both cards. This should not require any additional voltage added.


Ok about voltage but do it need to change the slider from 100 to 110 or still 100 is enough if i set +50 core?

Tks again, you are saving me


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Ok about voltage but do it need to change the slider from 100 to 110 or still 100 is enough if i set +50 core?


No, no need to move the slider past 100% as that boost level is considered pretty low and still well within the default (100%) TDP.


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> No, no need to move the slider past 100% as that boost level is considered pretty low and still well within the default (100%) TDP.


Ok so the boost diference between the boards are exactly 62

Can i set 62 at the core so and even stay at 100% hauhauahau







?

Will be safe for 24/07 usage even +50 or +60 core clock ?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Ok so the boost diference between the boards are exactly 62
> 
> Can i set 62 at the core so and even stay at 100% hauhauahau
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> Will be safe for 24/07 usage even +50 or +60 core clock ?


Before I answer this, did you say that both cards were boosting to 1304 at default settings, or something else?


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Before I answer this, did you say that both cards were boosting to 1304 at default settings, or something else?


1304 without touching a thing after flashing, default


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> 1304 without touching a thing after flashing, default


Okay, I think you should shoot for 1355, so add +51 to core clock. Leave slider at 100%. Don't add anything to voltage. Play some games and/or run some benchmarks to test it.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

@Sheyster Just to clarify the -425 BIOSes just have a raised power table with no other settings being changed, is that correct???


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> @Sheyster Just to clarify the -425 BIOSes just have a raised power table with no other settings being changed, is that correct???


Yes, those are default SC and HC _except_ the power table.

EVGA SC is +127 to core over stock GM200 BIOS.
EVGA HC is +152 to core over stock GM200 BIOS.


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Okay, I think you should shoot for 1355, so add +51 to core clock. Leave slider at 100%. Don't add anything to voltage. Play some games and/or run some benchmarks to test it.


Ok i`ll add 51

Just your opinion, do you think i`ll have some problem adding 51? I know that i have to test and everything else but do you think that will be ok?


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Yes, those are default SC and HC _except_ the power table.
> 
> EVGA SC is +127 to core over stock GM200 BIOS.
> EVGA HC is +152 to core over stock GM200 BIOS.


OK thanks - I was just double checking!!!


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Ok i`ll add 51
> 
> Just your opinion, do you think i`ll have some problem adding 51? I know that i have to test and everything else but do you think that will be ok?


The man from Del Monte - He says YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!! LOL


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Ok i`ll add 51
> 
> Just your opinion, do you think i`ll have some problem adding 51? I know that i have to test and everything else but do you think that will be ok?


Should be fine... Game for 2 hours with something like BF4 or GTA V and you'll know for sure.


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Should be fine... Game for 2 hours with something like BF4 or GTA V and you'll know for sure.


lately I 'm not playing anything for two hours straight , only friday when lf1 2015 releases, and i hope the game will be good after the poor 2014 one

i can let Firestrike looping, not nice to watch but if it`s really necessary....


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> The man from Del Monte - He says YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!! LOL


Who is this man and where is Del Monte


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> lately I 'm not playing anything for two hours straight , only friday when lf1 2015 releases, and i hope the game will be good after the poor 2014 one
> 
> i can let Firestrike looping, not nice to watch but if it`s really necessary....


If you want a quick way to test:

3 x FS
3 x Valley Extreme preset - full screen at your native resolution
3 x Heaven Extreme preset - full screen at your native resolution

If you get through those tests without crashing you're probably good to go.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Who is this man and where is Del Monte


It was a TV ad back in the day..............................


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Take a look, is it right? I think both boosted the same
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the boost should not be based in the best boost card? it is boosting to the lowest boost in this case 1304 instead 1366


The "estimated Boost" in NVI is just that - estimated. Work with the actual boost clock that you see in the monitoring panels in gpuZ or AB or NVI. Ignore the predicted boost clocks.
See how the cards are applying different voltages? That's due to the VID lines being different - related to ASIC - if you ever plan to push max clocks, this can become an issue with offset voltage control used by the stock bioses.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Thanks - but I can't seem to see any settings for DX11 in either NVI or under NVCP's manage 3D settings or Configure SLi, am I looking in the wrong places???


will check when I get back on my other rig (playing with AMD right now







)


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> If you want a quick way to test:
> 
> 3 x FS
> 3 x Valley Extreme preset - full screen at your native resolution
> 3 x Heaven Extreme preset - full screen at your native resolution
> 
> If you get through those tests without crashing you're probably good to go.


Passed all the tests with the 50+ core 100% slider, default voltage


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> will check when I get back on my other rig (playing with AMD right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


OK Thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Passed all the tests with the 50+ core 100% slider, default voltage


Good job now go play some games and have some fun with those bad boys - You've earned it!!!


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> OK Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good job now go play some games and have some fun with those bad boys - You've earned it!!!


Do not wanna play anything now, just waiting the new F1 2015, finished the Batman Arkham Night this week


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Hi All -
> 
> Quick SLi question for our more experienced OCers. I have 2 Titan X's in my rig and noticed that when I go into NVI and open the profiles for various games, I get some variances in the SLi settings. Some have a predefined TWO GPU's and some have FOUR predefined GPU's
> Ie. NVIDIA predefined number of GPU's to use on SLi rendering mode on DirectX 10
> NVIDIA predefined SLi mode on DirectX 10
> SLI_PREDEFINED _GPU_COUNT_DIRECTX 10_FOUR
> SLI_PREDEFINED _GPU_COUNT_DIRECTX 10_TWO
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously these are the default NV settings, but I've noticed that by changing them too TWO GPU's I get smoother game play. So my question is should I leave the settings at default which is FOUR GPU's or should I change them to TWO GPU's, which seems to work better? I'm just wondering if there's anything I am missing out on by manually changing them? And does anyone else tweak their games like this and noticed any differences too???
> Thanks


So - NVCP 353.30 let's you set a render mode ( force AFR ) only. If you leave the GPU count on auto select it really should not affect performance once the game profile loads from NV Driver.

The NVI setting for DX11 is the one not labeled as DX10 (







) And the profile for CODAW locks SLI for dx10 to 2 cards (probably cause there's little to no dx10 active and the code is not optimized for more than 2 in dx10? idk) If it's working better why not mod the profile for dx11 to lock in 2 gpus? I think you need to set both to the actual count if you switch from Autoselect tho. this does help with certain benchmarks (like skydiver and catzilla) so may benefit in some games - unfortunately it's empirical.


----------



## sonarctica

I have a few questions:

Custom bios.. what do they do? Are they modified to make the card run at higher default volt and clocks?

And when you overclock, does that really decrease the lifetime of the gpu even if the temps are perfect at the new clock?


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonarctica*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few questions:
> 
> Custom bios.. what do they do? Are they modified to make the card run at higher default volt and clocks?
> 
> And when you overclock, does that really decrease the lifetime of the gpu even if the temps are perfect at the new clock?


Custom Bios' allow you to overcome manufacturer imposed voltage and power limit restrictions applied by the stock bios, they are a tool allowing you to manually increase memory/core clocks whilst providing sufficient voltage for stability.

The lifetime of the gpu is relative to the conditions it is in (environmental, case/room temp/airflow etc) as well as how much you push it. Small voltage increases will not significantly reduce the cards lifetime, proper temps and monitoring will generally negate the degradation caused by increasing the voltage.

It really depends on what you want out of your card, benchmarking will generally require a custom bios with some voltage to yield competitive results. Gaming is a lot more forgiving and you can easily overclock without any voltage to get a few more fps for free, but you also have the option of a custom bios.


----------



## mistax

i think it's time to buy a second Titan X, to make me feel better about the 980 ti.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> i think it's time to buy a second Titan X, to make me feel better about the 980 ti.


u wot


----------



## mistax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> u wot


Hah, im sitting here thinking about the performance gains i could have had, with 2 980ti for a bit more than my titan X, so to remedy said problem maybe i should just buy another titan x.


----------



## bl4d3runn3r

Hi Titan X Owners,

i have a Bios question, is it possible to create a Bios that eliminates all clockstates on a Titan X and let it just use the Idle Clock + the max Baseclock?
I don´t like these up and downs of clocks and voltages.

I just want 135MHz for Idle and 1002MHz as a the load voltage, Powerlimit should be increased too to max Level. In my thought this is the best base to go for OC with Afterburner...


----------



## johnadams

I've lost count of how many weeks I've been checking my email for a notification from EVGA letting me know that the hybrid cooler is back in stock. I don't think I've ever seen anything like this. Please just take my money. =[


----------



## Lonestar166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> u wot


You will enjoy having the second Titan X. No sense flying on one wing.


----------



## Rx10

flying on one wing? that's ******ed


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lonestar166*
> 
> You will enjoy having the second Titan X. No sense flying on one wing.


Agreed.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4d3runn3r*
> 
> Hi Titan X Owners,
> 
> i have a Bios question, is it possible to create a Bios that eliminates all clockstates on a Titan X and let it just use the Idle Clock + the max Baseclock?
> I don´t like these up and downs of clocks and voltages.
> 
> I just want 135MHz for Idle and 1002MHz as a the load voltage, Powerlimit should be increased too to max Level. In my thought this is the best base to go for OC with Afterburner...


Yes, it should be. Just set your boost states in Maxwell Bios Tweaker to the highest desired clock. Correct me if I'm wrong here, but that should be all you need to do.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> So - NVCP 353.30 let's you set a render mode ( force AFR ) only. If you leave the GPU count on auto select it really should not affect performance once the game profile loads from NV Driver.
> 
> The NVI setting for DX11 is the one not labeled as DX10 (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) And the profile for CODAW locks SLI for dx10 to 2 cards (probably cause there's little to no dx10 active and the code is not optimized for more than 2 in dx10? idk) If it's working better why not mod the profile for dx11 to lock in 2 gpus? I think you need to set both to the actual count if you switch from Autoselect tho. this does help with certain benchmarks (like skydiver and catzilla) so may benefit in some games - unfortunately it's empirical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


OK Thanks for that JP, I'll have a play around and see which settings work the best and report back. But it's probably like you say, maybe it's the games themselves which are limiting the options, due to the lack of DX11 specific features? It also look like NVI needs upgrading too!!!









+Rep to ya!!!


----------



## unreality

I did some memory OC benchmarks for those interested. Benchmarks were done at 1475/7000 and 1475/8600. I tested Valley cause it seems to benefit most from a high memory clock.

Results:
2560x1440 (WQHD) 8xAA Extreme
1475/7000: FPS: *63.2* Score: *2645* Min FPS: 34.3 Max FPS: 120.0
1475/8600: FPS: *71.4* Score: *2986* Min FPS: 36.8 Max FPS: 135.2

3840x2160 ("4K") 4xAA Extreme
1475/7000: FPS: *36.7* Score: *1536* Min FPS: 22.8 Max FPS: 65.3
1475/8600: FPS: *40.7* Score: *1702* Min FPS: 24.1 Max FPS: 72.7

So about ~13% increase in WQHD and ~11% in 4k. All in all you could say, that memory OC aint really worth it. Core still is King! Remember this is about the best case scenario there is for memory OC, so the benefit will be even smaller in Games and the like.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4d3runn3r*
> 
> Hi Titan X Owners,
> 
> i have a Bios question, is it possible to create a Bios that eliminates all clockstates on a Titan X and let it just use the Idle Clock + the max Baseclock?
> I don´t like these up and downs of clocks and voltages.
> 
> I just want 135MHz for Idle and 1002MHz as a the load voltage, Powerlimit should be increased too to max Level. In my thought this is the best base to go for OC with Afterburner...


I wonder if you would actually be able to stop the card from throttling *frequency* when it senses instability. What you really would want is to eliminate the card from throttling *voltage* because while that maintains the integrity of the card and prevents damage it also by nature would seem to introduce instability and force the card to throttle frequency.

I don't use AB, but I thought that had a setting to force voltage; maybe the Bios would still override AB and pull the frequency when the temp increases.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4d3runn3r*
> 
> Hi Titan X Owners,
> 
> i have a Bios question, is it possible to create a Bios t*hat eliminates all clockstates on a Titan X and let it just use the Idle Clock + the max Baseclock*?
> I don´t like these up and downs of clocks and voltages.
> 
> I just want 135MHz for Idle and 1002MHz as a the load voltage, Powerlimit should be increased too to max Level. In my thought this is the best base to go for OC with Afterburner...


erm - not really. (if i understand your question). seems you want a bios that is basically stock with an increased power limit.. look in the OP - it's there (from Shyester I think)

no idea what kit you are using - please fill out rig builder and add it to your sig block (how to link in my sig).


----------



## sonarctica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> Custom Bios' allow you to overcome manufacturer imposed voltage and power limit restrictions applied by the stock bios, they are a tool allowing you to manually increase memory/core clocks whilst providing sufficient voltage for stability.
> 
> The lifetime of the gpu is relative to the conditions it is in (environmental, case/room temp/airflow etc) as well as how much you push it. Small voltage increases will not significantly reduce the cards lifetime, proper temps and monitoring will generally negate the degradation caused by increasing the voltage.
> 
> It really depends on what you want out of your card, benchmarking will generally require a custom bios with some voltage to yield competitive results. Gaming is a lot more forgiving and you can easily overclock without any voltage to get a few more fps for free, but you also have the option of a custom bios.


Ok, cause no matter what i try, i can't get over 220 core clock without windows freezing or driver reset. And also for 200mhz extra on the core, should i double that amount for the memory?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonarctica*
> 
> Ok, cause no matter what i try, i can't get over 220 core clock without windows freezing or driver reset. And also for 200mhz extra on the core, should i double that amount for the memory?


Remember as u oc ure cpu ure giving ure gpu more fps as well. This sometimes pushes graphics cards to the limit.

Some mobo has pcie presets that works better. So depends on that also.
Example
M6e is pcie compatibility mode 2 / pcie preset mode 2. Tb were mode 1/mode 3. 780 ref was 1/1.780ti Matrix plats were 1/3.

Difference is stability. N voltage on msi ab slider. 75-112 says 1.23v on ab osd. But 100 is the best for sli or my second card. First card prefers 112.

Funny my zotac 980ti amp extremes both max out at 87. N threy dont have this 1.23v multi read issue from 75-112 like tx. Every increament on it is different voltage.

Whenever i plug in a new gc i immediately run linpack/linx/prime for few hours with hci memtest to make sure all stable, same gflops as before etc.


----------



## sonarctica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Remember as u oc ure cpu ure giving ure gpu more fps as well. This sometimes pushes graphics cards to the limit.
> 
> Some mobo has pcie presets that works better. So depends on that also.
> Example
> M6e is pcie compatibility mode 2 preset mode 2. Tb were mode 1/mode 3. 780 ref was 1/1.780ti Matrix plats were 1/3.
> 
> Difference stability. N voltage on msi ab. 75-112 says 1.23v on ab osd. But 100 is the best for sli or my second card. First card prefers 112.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonarctica*


meaning pushing those final mhz .. depends on other factors as well.

different mobos itself can contribute.
cpu clocks and its stability, ram clocks and stability etc.


----------



## sonarctica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> meaning pushing those final mhz .. depends on other factors as well.
> 
> different mobos itself can contribute.
> cpu clocks and its stability, ram clocks and stability etc.


Ok, cause i've never done a perfect 4.5Ghz on the cpu







(no matter the voltage, windows freezes anyways at boot)

Well, then how can i get 250mhz plus on the gpu? I want the gpu to be 30% faster than stock. (around same performance as 980 sli heh)


----------



## dpoverlord

So I'm going to take occams suggestion and stay with one out 5 Titan X's since I'm too busy to stress test for best O/C ASIC.

I'm definitely a genius best great idea that never took place


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonarctica*
> 
> Ok, cause i've never done a perfect 4.5Ghz on the cpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (no matter the voltage, windows freezes anyways at boot)
> 
> Well, then how can i get 250mhz plus on the gpu? I want the gpu to be 30% faster than stock. (around same performance as 980 sli heh)


watercool/ voltmod etc.. but u really need to get ure system in superstable condition. Also told ya sometimes certain mobos clock better. Some mobos lower clock but equivalent fps as to higher clock.

Most titan X are 1150-1200 on stock default boost. Ure asking for 1495-1560. U need asic 70-75++ to reach that.. a single titan X is no where close to a 980 sli. Even 30 percent overclocked it wont beat a Titan OG/Titan Black/780ti slied Oced. But generally you should get higher min fps and smoother framerates than a lower card sli config.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> So I'm going to take occams suggestion and stay with one out 5 Titan X's since I'm too busy to stress test for best O/C ASIC.
> 
> I'm definitely a genius best great idea that never took place


Test it out bro

Oc depends on three things afaik
1. Asic
2. VRM quality and consistency in delivering power.
3. PLL on vram..

if u have a high asic and a vram clocker 8.2-8.5ghz.... ure golden. VRM with low leakages etc.. ure golden. 5 may not cut it.


----------



## sonarctica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> watercool/ voltmod etc.. but u really need to get ure system in superstable condition. Also told ya sometimes certain mobos clock better. Some mobos lower clock but equivalent fps as to higher clock.
> 
> Most titan X are 1150-1200 on stock default boost. Ure asking for 1495-1560. U need asic 70-75++ to reach that.. a single titan X is no where close to a 980 sli. Even 30 percent overclocked it wont beat a Titan OG/Titan Black/780ti slied Oced. But generally you should get higher min fps and smoother framerates than a lower card sli config.


then maximus VI hero sucks A at oc'ing the cpu









Asic? And 70-75++ what?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonarctica*
> 
> then maximus VI hero sucks A at oc'ing the cpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asic? And 70-75++ what?


Its a ok board.

4770k hard to get a decent cpu

better you try ure luck with 4790k. U should be better off than ure 4770k.


----------



## sonarctica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Its a ok board.
> 
> 4770k hard to get a decent cpu
> 
> better you try ure luck with 4790k. U should be better off than ure 4770k.


Probably, but meh, no games really use more than 60% of the cpu anyways, so no upgrade nor oc is needed.

though i want to kick up the titan's performance though.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonarctica*
> 
> then maximus VI hero sucks A at oc'ing the cpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asic? And 70-75++ what?


I'm using the Vi hero, and no issues regarding Oc of 4770k. Also running two TX's. It's probably just a bad 4770k for Ocing


----------



## gavros777

I wanna update you guys about my witcher 3 experience with my titan x sli on windows 10 and 4k monitor. The past couple days any microstuttering is gone and i don't even notice any screen tearing even with vsync off. Before i had to limit the game to 30 fps with vsync on to run super smooth. Recently i switched it back to unlimited fps and vsync off and it remains smooth.

Don't know how that happened by the way other than i installed the newest drivers nvidia released for windows 10.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnadams*
> 
> I've lost count of how many weeks I've been checking my email for a notification from EVGA letting me know that the hybrid cooler is back in stock. I don't think I've ever seen anything like this. Please just take my money. =[


My experience was the same with them when the Titan X first came out. I wanted notification for the SC and HC versions and never got it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> I'm definitely a genius best great idea that never took place


Wut? Almost sig worthy material here...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonarctica*
> 
> Probably, but meh, no games really use more than 60% of the cpu anyways, so no upgrade nor oc is needed.
> 
> though i want to kick up the titan's performance though.


I tested my 4790K with BF4 at 4.6 GHz HT on for about an hour. The max CPU utilization was 64% with the T-X.


----------



## sonarctica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> My experience was the same with them when the Titan X first came out. I wanted notification for the SC and HC versions and never got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wut? Almost sig worthy material here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tested my 4790K with BF4 at 4.6 GHz HT on for about an hour. The max CPU utilization was 64% with the T-X.


Well, i can't even get my pc to boot on 4.5Ghz with custom volt







4.3 with auto volt is the closet to OC i can get.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnadams*
> 
> I've lost count of how many weeks I've been checking my email for a notification from EVGA letting me know that the hybrid cooler is back in stock. I don't think I've ever seen anything like this. Please just take my money. =[


Try asking Jacob on Twitter, he's very good at replying:-

https://twitter.com/EVGA_JacobF


----------



## Jquala

Hey Guys, I just ordered me some EK waterblocks getting ready to go full under water! I am letting go of two AIO Titan X Watercoolers for 100 each if anyone is interested! That aside, after I reflashed my bios to stock SC. My two cards are running at different clocks on K-boost and max voltage of 1.243 and I can not for the life of me to get them to run at the same clocks. Any idea?


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jquala*
> 
> Hey Guys, I just ordered me some EK waterblocks getting ready to go full under water! I am letting go of two AIO Titan X Watercoolers for 100 each if anyone is interested! That aside, after I reflashed my bios to stock SC. My two cards are running at different clocks on K-boost and max voltage of 1.243 and I can not for the life of me to get them to run at the same clocks. Any idea?


Have you checked that both of the flashes were successful? Sounds like one didn't work properly???


----------



## Jquala

I figured they were on the same bios says GPU-Z and the fact they are both running at 1.243 again but does your GPU order change depending on which GPU is running the monitor? I swapped my DP cable to my bottom card and now GPU-Z reports my bottom card as my top and vice versa. I can ID them by their ASIC unless I have a magical DP cable


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

What's the difference in clock speeds???

And post some pics/SS pls.


----------



## Jquala

Sorry I didnt see your post until after I reflashed back to Cyclops 1.281V but it was a difference of exactly 40mhz with the faster card using more voltage at stock. I couldn't get through a run of Valley on stock SC bios without artifacts. I tried disabling drivers to prep for reflash just to make sure but my bottom card immediately stopped working with the DP cable so I plugged it back into the top card. Naturally, I reflashed back to Bios ive been using for the last month and I just hit a new record on FS ultra. I know its a little high for AIO cooling units but my cards will not cooperate with any other bios and plus EK Blocks are on the WAY!!!







EVGA AIO coolers will be for sale if anyone wants em!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonarctica*
> 
> Well, i can't even get my pc to boot on 4.5Ghz with custom volt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4.3 with auto volt* is the closet to OC i can get.


that's the problem... "auto volt".


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jquala*
> 
> 
> Sorry I didnt see your post until after I reflashed back to Cyclops 1.281V but it was a difference of exactly 40mhz with the faster card using more voltage at stock. I couldn't get through a run of Valley on stock SC bios without artifacts. I tried disabling drivers to prep for reflash just to make sure but my bottom card immediately stopped working with the DP cable so I plugged it back into the top card. Naturally, I reflashed back to Bios ive been using for the last month and I just hit a new record on FS ultra. I know its a little high for AIO cooling units but my cards will not cooperate with any other bios and plus EK Blocks are on the WAY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA AIO coolers will be for sale if anyone wants em!


I have almost the exact same setup and I can't hit that high of a score by at least 400 points lol.

*EDIT*

I went to 353.49 drivers and got 9490 in Firestrike Ultra. Wooo! 1530 stable for 12 runs with memory @ 3900. Not too shabby. Amazing how drivers can completely change things. The only sad part is I couldn't validate as the 353.49 drivers are _not_ supported yet. Go figure, right?


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> The reason I suggested this was not for getting more boost, but for putting the "better" card in the primary role. A side benefit is possibly lower temps. The higher ASIC card _should_ have lower temps.
> He posted screenshots. They are indeed.


You were right

The best Asics card has lower temps

The diference is something about 5 celsius dregrees from the worst asics one

Is that normal right?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> You were right
> 
> The best Asics card has lower temps
> 
> The diference is something about 5 celsius dregrees from the worst asics one
> 
> Is that normal right?


I don't think there is a general rule for this, but my own personal experience affirms it somewhat. I originally had a 64 ASIC T-X. My second one (the one I have now) is 75.5. I found it to be cooler than the first one by 2-3 degrees.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I don't think there is a general rule for this, but my own personal experience affirms it somewhat. I originally had a 64 ASIC T-X. My second one (the one I have now) is 75.5. I found it to be cooler than the first one by 2-3 degrees.


How does this work mine is 77.6; the question I am wondering though is what determines this and what is GPU-Z reading?


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jquala*
> 
> 
> Sorry I didnt see your post until after I reflashed back to Cyclops 1.281V but it was a difference of exactly 40mhz with the faster card using more voltage at stock. I couldn't get through a run of Valley on stock SC bios without artifacts. I tried disabling drivers to prep for reflash just to make sure but my bottom card immediately stopped working with the DP cable so I plugged it back into the top card. Naturally, I reflashed back to Bios ive been using for the last month and I just hit a new record on FS ultra. I know its a little high for AIO cooling units but my cards will not cooperate with any other bios and plus EK Blocks are on the WAY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA AIO coolers will be for sale if anyone wants em!


Glad you got it sorted! Check back to post #11923 PM JohnAdams as he is desperate for those coolers!!!


----------



## sonarctica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's the problem... "auto volt".


by setting a higher clock, but not touching the voltage. By leaving it to automatic.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonarctica*
> 
> by setting a higher clock, but not touching the voltage. By leaving it to automatic.


Just read a guide for your CPU model don't use the Auto function; that is not what it is there for...


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I don't think there is a general rule for this, but my own personal experience affirms it somewhat. I originally had a 64 ASIC T-X. My second one (the one I have now) is 75.5. I found it to be cooler than the first one by 2-3 degrees.


Just a question i realized now

F12015 was just released and it does not have yet a SLI profile/ support

Considering this one card is almost at 0%

remeber when you said about sli link and boost? That the boost will always be set by the lowest one when you have 2 cards...

In this case the boost is way more agressive, because even with sli enabled by hadware the game do not support it, so i`m getting at the card that is running the game 1420 boost!!!

Is it normal?

Should i be ok with this boost?

Thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> How does this work mine is 77.6; the question I am wondering though is what determines this and what is GPU-Z reading?


the gpu VID line. It's a very rough and usually misleading metric we extrapolate to overclocking range of a part.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonarctica*
> 
> by setting a higher clock, but not touching the voltage. By leaving it to automatic.


best to take control of the voltage yourself rather than allowing the MB bios pre-programed auto rules to run your cpu.. usually they are very conservative - needing to cover all sorts of cpu capabilities - and overvolt the chip at any given frequency. Search the OCN forums for either your MB or CPU and you will find thread dedicated to overclocking.

lol - _auto volt_ is two four letter words on OCN.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Just got the Titan X installed. Got an EVGA SC since Amazon had them cheaper than the vanilla, got the SC and an EVGA backplate cheaper than they had the vanilla listed.

Anyway, just passed Heaven at 1416/7204 without breaking a sweat. I was hoping to just break 1400 core, I think I can do more once I wrap my head around the power limit/voltage interaction, just wanted to do something with it.

I had a minor +10mv, 105% Power Limit, +100 Core, +100 Mem.

I had somehow got the impression that the Titan X was just a huge lumbering beast and the 980 Ti was the sports car. But when I saw guys getting 1400+ with all those CUDA cores, I decided to take the plunge. I am keeping the 980Ti, it's going to replace the 680 Lightning SLI setup in a sweet old 3770K @ 4.5 rig that's been the daily driver for 3 years now.

Now to get the water loop finished and snag a second X


----------



## sonarctica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the gpu VID line. It's a very rough and usually misleading metric we extrapolate to overclocking range of a part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best to take control of the voltage yourself rather than allowing the MB bios pre-programed auto rules to run your cpu.. usually they are very conservative - needing to cover all sorts of cpu capabilities - and overvolt the chip at any given frequency. Search the OCN forums for either your MB or CPU and you will find thread dedicated to overclocking.
> 
> lol - _auto volt_ is two four letter words on OCN.


That i know, but all my custom volt attemps have failed, so screw oc with my current cpu and mobo! xD Plus even stresstesting with prime on stock with H60 liquid cooler the temp still rises to 80 ish.


----------



## Mad Pistol

It's probably been covered in this thread already, but has anyone managed to saturate all 12GB VRAM yet? I know that anyone could set Firestrike to 8K, and it would most definitely eat 12GB vram (my 780 eats 3GB VRAM @ 4K) , but has anyone actually done it yet?


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Just a question i realized now
> 
> F12015 was just released and it does not have yet a SLI profile/ support
> 
> Considering this one card is almost at 0%
> 
> remeber when you said about sli link and boost? That the boost will always be set by the lowest one when you have 2 cards...
> 
> In this case the boost is way more agressive, because even with sli enabled by hadware the game do not support it, so i`m getting at the card that is running the game 1420 boost!!!
> 
> Is it normal?
> 
> Should i be ok with this boost?
> 
> Thanks


1. What resolution are you running at? Are you using a single monitor?
For 1080p one card will be fine, but watch your frame-rates. Aim for 60FPS as a minimum but obviously higher is better and try to keep your temps at 60-65 C max.

2. You can create a custom profile in NVI, to do this click the yellow sun icon, (It's between the green NV logo and the red X) a small window will open and you just type in the games name and click OK. NVI automatically adds the global settings to this new profile, but you need to apply it to the games executable. For the next steps just watch this vid and follow it's instructions. It doesn't always work, but I would say 98% of the time it does. Play the game with the OSD turned on and see if both cards are now working???


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> It's probably been covered in this thread already, but has anyone managed to saturate all 12GB VRAM yet? I know that anyone could set Firestrike to 8K, and it would most definitely eat 12GB vram (my 780 eats 3GB VRAM @ 4K) , but has anyone actually done it yet?


CoD AW uses 10.5GGB of VRAM in the campaign with everything maxed out. I'm not sure which other games are pushing the VRAM limit tho. TW3, SOM and GTAV are all pushing these cards hard!!!


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> CoD AW uses 10.5GGB of VRAM in the campaign with everything maxed out. I'm not sure which other games are pushing the VRAM limit tho. TW3, SOM and GTAV are all pushing these cards hard!!!


Just an example of bad optimization.


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> 1. What resolution are you running at? Are you using a single monitor?
> For 1080p one card will be fine, but watch your frame-rates. Aim for 60FPS as a minimum but obviously higher is better and try to keep your temps at 60-65 C max.
> 
> 2. You can create a custom profile in NVI, to do this click the yellow sun icon, (It's between the green NV logo and the red X) a small window will open and you just type in the games name and click OK. NVI automatically adds the global settings to this new profile, but you need to apply it to the games executable. For the next steps just watch this vid and follow it's instructions. It doesn't always work, but I would say 98% of the time it does. Play the game with the OSD turned on and see if both cards are now working???


1440P here single monitor ROG PG278Q

No no the performance is ok in the getting 100+ FPS

like you guys explained before, the SLI will always link the boost clock from the worse card, saying worse i mean the worse boost

In F1 2015 just one card is working, there is no SLI profile till now, and the boost is way higher because only one, (the best one) card boost is the one that is working (Best Asic as well)

I would like to know ig it`s normal when a game that do not have SLI to boost increase and not be linked to the SLI cards limitations

And if 1420 on Air is a safe boost as well?

Thanks


----------



## frankie90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jquala*
> 
> Hey Guys, I just ordered me some EK waterblocks getting ready to go full under water! I am letting go of two AIO Titan X Watercoolers for 100 each if anyone is interested! That aside, after I reflashed my bios to stock SC. My two cards are running at different clocks on K-boost and max voltage of 1.243 and I can not for the life of me to get them to run at the same clocks. Any idea?


Hey man sent you a PM about the cooler.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Just a question i realized now
> 
> F12015 was just released and it does not have yet a SLI profile/ support
> 
> Considering this one card is almost at 0%
> 
> remeber when you said about sli link and boost? That the boost will always be set by the lowest one when you have 2 cards...
> 
> In this case the boost is way more agressive, because even with sli enabled by hadware the game do not support it, so i`m getting at the card that is running the game 1420 boost!!!
> 
> Is it normal?
> 
> Should i be ok with this boost?
> 
> Thanks


1420 isn't that high. You'll be fine. I'm sure they'll have a new driver out soon enough that will support the game in SLI. There might be some information about it in the nvidia forums.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> It's probably been covered in this thread already, but has anyone managed to saturate all 12GB VRAM yet? I know that anyone could set Firestrike to 8K, and it would most definitely eat 12GB vram (my 780 eats 3GB VRAM @ 4K) , but has anyone actually done it yet?


looks like FS 8K uses about 6.7GB:


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> 1420 isn't that high. You'll be fine. I'm sure they'll have a new driver out soon enough that will support the game in SLI. There might be some information about it in the nvidia forums.


But is it normal when a game do not have SLI profile the boost will be only at one card and not liinked anymore like in this case?

In this case the boost is from the best card, the other stays at almost 0 and default clocks


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> But is it normal when a game do not have SLI profile the boost will be only at one card and not liinked anymore like in this case?
> 
> In this case the boost is from the best card, the other stays at almost 0 and default clocks


I think this is normal. Can someone running SLI T-X confirm? You would need to test with a game that has no SLI profile, while SLI is enabled.


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I think this is normal. Can someone running SLI T-X confirm? You would need to test with a game that has no SLI profile, while SLI is enabled.


Would be nice if someone with TITAN X SLI paly a gemw ith no SLI support and tell us if the boost stop linking with the other card and boost itself to max


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> It's probably been covered in this thread already, but has anyone managed to saturate all 12GB VRAM yet? I know that anyone could set Firestrike to 8K, and it would most definitely eat 12GB vram (my 780 eats 3GB VRAM @ 4K) , but has anyone actually done it yet?




11654mb @1440p


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Would be nice if someone with TITAN X SLI paly a gemw ith no SLI support and tell us if the boost stop linking with the other card and boost itself to max


Nope. You have to disable SLI for that to happen. I have to disable SLI for games without support for it (most recently Wolfenstein The New Order) to get that little bit of extra performance since my one card will run at 1540 MHz but my other is only stable at 1430-1460 depending on the game.


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Nope. You have to disable SLI for that to happen. I have to disable SLI for games without support for it (most recently Wolfenstein The New Order) to get that little bit of extra performance since my one card will run at 1540 MHz but my other is only stable at 1430-1460 depending on the game.


No No

We are talking about the boost

I know the new order to not have support but what is happening here and if you can test for me please

I have the both Titans with SNI enabled, but the game F12015 do not have the sli support as weel

When i run i game that have sli support both cards will link the boost clock, in my case 1350 or something like that, in this game that do not have sli profile and one card is doing all the jog the boost clock increase to 1402 that is the max of the card

So we wanna know if when we are playing even with sli enabled but without game support if the main card will ignore the sli boost link and will boost itself to max that she can


----------



## sonarctica

Is there a way to unlock the powerlimit?


----------



## Jquala

Sorry guys, for the late response, had a few unexpected clients today. I am going to be removing the AIO coolers over the weekend, probably or as soon as I receive my EK blocks because until then I dont want to reinstall the stock cooler only to install the EK block a day or two after. Im trying to sell them for 100 a piece and will ship it out sometime Monday or Tuesday!


----------



## wsarahan

Guys a question here

Why at the physics test at Firestrike I can only get something about 38/40 fps?

I see a lot of videos that people can get more than 50 fps in this test

I'm using here an i7 4770k @4.5 Windows 7 Ultimate X64

The score is ok for my cpu?

What should I do to improve?

Tks


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Guys a question here
> 
> Why at the physics test at Firestrike I can only get something about 38/40 fps?
> 
> I see a lot of videos that people can get more than 50 fps in this test
> 
> I'm using here an i7 4770k @4.5 Windows 7 Ultimate X64
> 
> The score is ok for my cpu?
> 
> What should I do to improve?
> 
> Tks


Post the link to your results for a better answer







Easier to identify any possible bottlenecks. Also add your full build to your signature, poor performance can be attributed to more than just the cpu and video card.


----------



## deadwidesmile

I only manage 42-44 fps on the Firestrike Physics test on a 4790k @ 4.8ghz. Just can't squeeze anymore out of it.


----------



## SteezyTN

I can't wait to get my new caselabs. With my current setup using an RX360, RX240, and EX240 radiators, my TX temps have finally hit 51c. This is with fans running at 800RPM. That my seem low, but that's relatively high, especially for paying over $1400 in watercooling parts. When the new case comes, I'm going to be cramming an RX480, and 560 GTS, along my RX360 and RX240. I'm hoping temps will drop to under 40, and that's with volt mods.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I can't wait to get my new caselabs. With my current setup using an RX360, RX240, and EX240 radiators, my TX temps have finally hit 51c. This is with fans running at 800RPM. That my seem low, but that's relatively high, especially for paying over $1400 in watercooling parts. When the new case comes, I'm going to be cramming an RX480, and 560 GTS, along my RX360 and RX240. I'm hoping temps will drop to under 40, and that's with volt mods.


900D here and I struggle to get three of them past 35c, even when juicing them


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 900D here and I struggle to get three of them past 35c, even when juicing them


I have a smaller case, 750D, so my two front rads just blow the hot air into the top 360. I'll have my 560 and 360 in the bottom compartment as intake, so hopefully it drops temps. The only exhaust I'll have the the 480:


----------



## upload420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Unless I'm not seing it, there is nothing on the pcb to make contact with the block in the circled area.
> 
> If you want to add extra pads, the only place I'd advise doing so is in the red and yellow boxes in the pics below:
> 
> yea I realized that After I did the mount. Tho I figured if I used thicker pad that it would make contact. Here Is a picture of everything I covered. I know I went a little overboard but I am looking to settle on a pretty high overclock for 24/7 so trying to cool everything that gets even a little warm.
> 
> Do you think there is a thickness of thermal pad that would clear that gap and if so which thickness? I would of course purchase the best thermal conductive pad available. Also I of course covered the memory chips and core but other than that is there anything else on the card that will get hot under heavy overclocking with higher voltages?
> 
> I also got my nickle plated backplate today so I will be setting up some kind of heat sink on the back as well to help out there to.


----------



## Nytestryke

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Can't say how thankful I am EK is so flexible with their terminals, finally 16/16 sli. No real world difference but why not get the most out of your R5E









Thanks guys
@Jpmboy
@derickwm


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Just an example of bad optimization.


Sadly I have to agree, SHG has no clue on how to code a game for the PC, as it's just a crappy and extremely poorly optimised console port!!!









Treyarch is the only CoD developer who gives a crap about the PC version and BO 3 will run so much better on the PC for-sure.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Would be nice if someone with TITAN X SLI paly a gemw ith no SLI support and tell us if the boost stop linking with the other card and boost itself to max


If the game does not support SLi, then only one card will be recognised with the other dormant, regardless of whether or not you have enabled SLi. Ie. One card will be working and boosting to it's maximum settings, whist the other card will be idling.

Which NV driver are you using? There's a new hotfix driver out if you have not tried it yet???

http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/geforce-353-45-hotfix-driver-download.html

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonarctica*
> 
> Is there a way to unlock the powerlimit?


I believe it's hard locked into every BIOS at 1.274V and as yet no-one has sadly been able to find a way to unlock it.


----------



## upload420

any brave souls out there running 1.274V for 24/7 use. I myself have been running max air 2 @ 1.261 24/7 for about 3 weeks now. My temps have been great. Max after hours of gaming and benching is 41-43.c. I put a heat sensor wire inside the card near the vrm and pcb it always read around 40.c but I am sure it is a little warm since perfect contact isn't made. Either way was wondering how my 24/7 overclock stacks up against everyone else. My 24/7 oc is 1537mhz core and 7.8ghz effective memory clock. I am getting ready to set up my new loop finally today that will be dedicated to the titan x. Was wondering if I am insane to try and run 1.274 for 24/7 operation. I know it really won't neat me much performance gains but if I got say 1575mhz it would be nice bragging rights lol. If 1.274 is to much for 24/7 operation I might just run a few benches and see what I get.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *upload420*
> 
> any brave souls out there r*unning 1.274V for 24/7 use*. I myself have been running max air 2 @ 1.261 24/7 for about 3 weeks now. My temps have been great. Max after hours of gaming and benching is 41-43.c. I put a heat sensor wire inside the card near the vrm and pcb it always read around 40.c but I am sure it is a little warm since perfect contact isn't made. Either way was wondering how my 24/7 overclock stacks up against everyone else. My 24/7 oc is 1537mhz core and 7.8ghz effective memory clock. I am getting ready to set up my new loop finally today that will be dedicated to the titan x. Was wondering if I am insane to try and run 1.274 for 24/7 operation. I know it really won't neat me much performance gains but if I got say 1575mhz it would be nice bragging rights lol. If 1.274 is to much for 24/7 operation I might just run a few benches and see what I get.


yup. I have been since launch.








and what are you using to determine 1537MHz is the core clock?


----------



## upload420

PX an AB why are those both off. I will check gpu z to now that you mention it. I would Like to add that has crashed one time in 3 weeks tho it was a mild driver crash game kept going and just went to default clocks. I had memory @ 8ghz then tho and that may have been the cause. If I am going about determining the clock speed please tell me the right way. Also so you think I will be all right to run 1.274 for the long term. I mean I will probably sell this beast off as soon as pascal titan hits anyways lol. Just put it back at stock bios and sell with or without the waterblock. Hoping to get 400$ for it next year but doubt it.

Here is a picture My temps are actually a little higher than usual considering it hit 38.c within 15 minutes of witcher 3 but my ambient is 26.c atm.

also I suppose it is hard to see it but gpuz read 1536.9 mhz core and 1955.6 memory. Not sure how that memory works I thought it was you double that for effective memory clock but that would put me @ 4000mhz which is nearly half of stock lol. My core overclocks ok, I mean I wish it was better but diff could be worst but I am struggling to get to 8ghz effect. Yet again I know that isn't going to show me any performance really at all being memory but it is more of a bragging rights thing lol.


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> Post the link to your results for a better answer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easier to identify any possible bottlenecks. Also add your full build to your signature, poor performance can be attributed to more than just the cpu and video card.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> I only manage 42-44 fps on the Firestrike Physics test on a 4790k @ 4.8ghz. Just can't squeeze anymore out of it.




http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5359026

CPU: 4770K @ 4.5 1.30vcore
MOBO: Gygabite GAZ87X-OC FORCE
RAM: 16GB 2400Mhz G Skill
GPU: 2X EVGA Titan X HC 425 Bios
STORAGE: Corsair Force GT 240GB
CASE: Cosmos 2
SO: Windows 7 Ultimate X64


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *upload420*
> 
> PX an AB why are those both off. I will check gpu z to now that you mention it. I would Like to add that has crashed one time in 3 weeks tho it was a mild driver crash game kept going and just went to default clocks. I had memory @ 8ghz then tho and that may have been the cause. If I am going about determining the clock speed please tell me the right way. Also so you think I will be all right to run 1.274 for the long term. I mean I will probably sell this beast off as soon as pascal titan hits anyways lol. Just put it back at stock bios and sell with or without the waterblock. Hoping to get 400$ for it next year but doubt it.
> 
> Here is a picture My temps are actually a little higher than usual considering it hit 38.c within 15 minutes of witcher 3 but my ambient is 26.c atm.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also I suppose it is hard to see it but gpuz read 1536.9 mhz core and 1955.6 memory. Not sure how that memory works I thought it was you double that for effective memory clock but that would put me @ 4000mhz which is nearly half of stock lol. My core overclocks ok, I mean I wish it was better but diff could be worst but I am struggling to get to 8ghz effect. Yet again I know that isn't going to show me any performance really at all being memory but it is more of a bragging rights thing lol.


Great core clock! Just keep it cool anf you are good to go.








btw - the memory is ddr5, so you x4 the actual frequency. PX and AB haven't corrected for this yet and show freq x2 in their monitoring panels.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU: 4770K @ 4.5 1.30vcore
> MOBO: Gygabite GAZ87X-OC FORCE
> RAM: 16GB 2400Mhz G Skill
> GPU: 2X EVGA Titan X HC 425 Bios
> STORAGE: Corsair Force GT 240GB
> CASE: Cosmos 2
> SO: Windows 7 Ultimate X64


after FS validates it opens your browser to show the validation page - if you have not disabled that feature - copy the URL. That is the validation link @Nytestryke was referring to.

look in my sig for a How-to link on adding your rig to your sig block.


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> Post the link to your results for a better answer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easier to identify any possible bottlenecks. Also add your full build to your signature, poor performance can be attributed to more than just the cpu and video card.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> I only manage 42-44 fps on the Firestrike Physics test on a 4790k @ 4.8ghz. Just can't squeeze anymore out of it.


Here is the po
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Great core clock! Just keep it cool anf you are good to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw - the memory is ddr5, so you x4 the actual frequency. PX and AB haven't corrected for this yet and show freq x2 in their monitoring panels.
> after FS validates it opens your browser to show the validation page - if you have not disabled that feature - copy the URL. That is the validation link @Nytestryke was referring to.
> 
> look in my sig for a How-to link on adding your rig to your sig block.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Great core clock! Just keep it cool anf you are good to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw - the memory is ddr5, so you x4 the actual frequency. PX and AB haven't corrected for this yet and show freq x2 in their monitoring panels.
> after FS validates it opens your browser to show the validation page - if you have not disabled that feature - copy the URL. That is the validation link @Nytestryke was referring to.
> 
> look in my sig for a How-to link on adding your rig to your sig block.


I don`t know if this one is the 3dmark link but here it is:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5359026

Thanks, later i`ll make my signature


----------



## upload420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Great core clock! Just keep it cool anf you are good to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw - the memory is ddr5, so you x4 the actual frequency. PX and AB haven't corrected for this yet and show freq x2 in their monitoring panels.
> 
> Yea I knew it was doubled in px for memory clock but i didn't realize that it was 4x in gpu z. I actually cleared 8ghz with lower the core clock 5mhz lol. Not sure how stable it is tho just fired up witcher 3 and ran around in woods for 5 minutes.
> 
> Well I sure hope I don't kill this card pushing 1.27 volts for the long term. I mean your pulling it off but I need it to last until pascal. Like I said I will then put stock bios back on it and sell it for 4-500$ take my tax check and get to pascal titans lol. Anyone else pushing 1.27 volts 24/7. It would be nice if that bios had some kind of control on voltages were I could run 1.27 when gaming then limit it lower any other time. I suppose I could just flash every time I game. I know everybody says you won't see much performance between 1450mhz up to 1537 but I actually noticed much higher min frams and about 2-3fps on average in witcher 3 anyways.
> 
> Anyways I will be putting this new loop together today along with the nickle plate backplate. I will also be attatching a heatsink onto the backplate and throwing a fan on that for extra cooling. Once all this is done and the loop as been leak tested for a good 18-24hours I think I will see what 1.274 gets me. If it gets me anything close to 100mhz I will keep it but if it only gets me 20mhz I doubt I will keep it. I will post pictures later today of my setup as I get everything together.


----------



## wsarahan

But can someone take a look at my score and my physics score? Just to know if my result is ok related to my system and the HC 425 bios with + 50 core clock

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5359026


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> But can someone take a look at my score and my physics score? Just to know if my result is ok related to my system and the HC 425 bios with + 50 core clock
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5359026


You have to remember that FS is dependent on so much more than GPU. CPU OC + GPU OC + GPU Memory OC + CPU Memory speed/OC + OS version + GPU Driver Version are ALL contributing factors.

FWIW, I only use FS as a stress test now. I don't bench at all anymore (I used to in Sandybridge days). To me it's a waste of time now, I'd rather play a game; much more enjoyable.


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> But can someone take a look at my score and my physics score? Just to know if my result is ok related to my system and the HC 425 bios with + 50 core clock
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5359026
> 
> 
> 
> You have to remember that FS is dependent on so much more than GPU. CPU OC + GPU OC + GPU Memory OC + CPU Memory + OS version + GPU Driver Version are ALL contributing factors.
> 
> FWIW, I only use FS as a stress test now. I don't bench at all anymore (I used to in Sandybridge days). To me it's a waste of time now, I'd rather play a game; much more enjoyable.
Click to expand...

Thanks

But what about my graphic score, 34k is ok for what I am running? The Titan X SLI HC bios and the +50 one core at AB?

Just wanna know if my graphic score one is ok now

Tks again my friend, always helping me

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> But what about my graphic score, 34k is ok for what I am running? The Titan X SLI HC bios and the +50 one core at AB?
> 
> Just wanna know if my graphic score one is ok now
> 
> Tks again my friend, always helping me


It sounds about right to me given the rest of your system config. If you had a 5960x + X99 mobo you'd have a much higher overall score.


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> But what about my graphic score, 34k is ok for what I am running? The Titan X SLI HC bios and the +50 one core at AB?
> 
> Just wanna know if my graphic score one is ok now
> 
> Tks again my friend, always helping me
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds about right to me given the rest of your system config. If you had a 5960x + X99 mobo you'd have a much higher overall score.
Click to expand...

No money now to change the rest of my rig, maybe next year

In Brazil everything is extreme expensive, each titan X here costs 2000$

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> But what about my graphic score, 34k is ok for what I am running? The Titan X SLI HC bios and the +50 one core at AB?
> 
> Just wanna know if my graphic score one is ok now
> 
> Tks again my friend, always helping me
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


you can compare your graphics score here: http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+performance+preset/version+1.1/2+gpu

and here: http://www.overclock.net/t/872945/top-30-3d-mark-13-fire-strike-scores-in-crossfire-sli/0_20


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> But what about my graphic score, 34k is ok for what I am running? The Titan X SLI HC bios and the +50 one core at AB?
> 
> Just wanna know if my graphic score one is ok now
> 
> Tks again my friend, always helping me
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> you can compare your graphics score here: http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+performance+preset/version+1.1/2+gpu
> 
> and here: http://www.overclock.net/t/872945/top-30-3d-mark-13-fire-strike-scores-in-crossfire-sli/0_20
Click to expand...

The 3dmark page just shows the top 100

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## HatallaS

So i finally maned up, and Flashed my Tx with the Air2.rom. Out of the box it was slower than my own OC.
Now, I pushed the Ram to +500 @4001, i think it's fine, doesn't need to go any higher. or does it









Now, on the Clock, i am now at 1455, i am running Valley on Loop, basically, i increase the clock by +10 and test and increase etc. No issues, the temps are at 72*c max with the stock fan at 82% (in an H440).

I don't like to be the guinea pig, but how far have people pushed it on Air? The wait for the EVGA hybrid cooler is annoying, and i am temped to just buy an EK loop, but with a single 360 Rad.

If you have any recommendations i am all ears, that it is about the OC or the loop.

PS: i don't see my name on the owners list any more.


----------



## wsarahan

Does it worth overclock the GPU ram or the main purpose is to push max that you can at core?

Should I try OC the ram on air or let the ram at stock?

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## HatallaS

well here it is, i don't think i can do much more, not until i get some sleep.
Core: 1498 +170
Memory: 4001 +500
Mv: +24
From the Max Air 2 Bios
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5362408


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Does it worth overclock the GPU ram or the main purpose is to push max that you can at core?
> 
> Should I try OC the ram on air or let the ram at stock?
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


This is a good question mine does +600 so that's where I leave it, but I honestly don't know if it has any real world performance. Since you have 121% head room with the HC 450 Bios though I doubt it can hurt to OC a little bit.


----------



## TremF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> But what about my graphic score, 34k is ok for what I am running? The Titan X SLI HC bios and the +50 one core at AB?
> 
> Just wanna know if my graphic score one is ok now
> 
> Tks again my friend, always helping me
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


I am using the same BIOS as you for my TX SLI setup and with the sliders at default (whereas you have raised yours slightly?) I get 36083 for my graphics score. I have an I7 4930K (6 Core) CPU which helps my physics and overall scores... It doesn't pick it up for some reason but my CPU is clocked at 4.4GHz

Here's the comparison of yours and my results.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5359026/fs/5362543

Previously I ran my VRAM at 8GHz and I think I had a little extra on my Core and scored 38294 for the graphics so it does help


----------



## HatallaS

ok i have a question, i tried to increase from +170 to +172. But it just crashes at every 3D apps.
That yellow line is the 1500 marker. Every time it reaches it, CRASH.

Is the card limited to 1500? or I need to do something special to it? limit of the BIOS?
The temps are still doing fine, just like stock. So it can not be heat related.


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TremF*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> But what about my graphic score, 34k is ok for what I am running? The Titan X SLI HC bios and the +50 one core at AB?
> 
> Just wanna know if my graphic score one is ok now
> 
> Tks again my friend, always helping me
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I am using the same BIOS as you for my TX SLI setup and with the sliders at default (whereas you have raised yours slightly?) I get 36083 for my graphics score. I have an I7 4930K (6 Core) CPU which helps my physics and overall scores... It doesn't pick it up for some reason but my CPU is clocked at 4.4GHz
> 
> Here's the comparison of yours and my results.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5359026/fs/5362543
> 
> Previously I ran my VRAM at 8GHz and I think I had a little extra on my Core and scored 38294 for the graphics so it does help
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply

But even without touching the bios you are getting 2k more points at graphic score than me

Do you think the graphic score is someway related to the entire system?

Tks again

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Thanks for the reply
> 
> But even without touching the bios you are getting 2k more points than me
> 
> Do you think the graphic score is someway related to the entire system?


A friendly bit of advice: Don't worry so much about benchs. Your GPUs are air cooled, and when you bench you're playing in a league where watercooled and LN2 guys completely dominate. Just play some games and enjoy your cards.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> This is a good question mine does +600 so that's where I leave it, but I honestly don't know if it has any real world performance. Since you have 121% head room with the HC 450 Bios though I doubt it can hurt to OC a little bit.


My take on T-X mem OC is it's only _somewhat_ necessary if gaming at 4K. Any res less is negligible/unnoticeable in actual game FPS.


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> A friendly bit of advice: Don't worry so much about benchs. Your GPUs are air cooled, and when you bench you're playing in a league where watercooled and LN2 guys completely dominate. Just play some games and enjoy your cards.


Thanks

I just wanted to have the guys score... just because when i see my score way lower than other i think that someting may be wrong here....


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> My take on T-X mem OC is it's only _somewhat_ necessary if gaming at 4K. Any res less is negligible/unnoticeable in actual game FPS.


Helps in surround too. Res in near 4K. Or more if using 1440 screens.


----------



## Cozmo85

So I have reference cards in sli now with one slot between them empty. Should i stay reference or is there a benefit of going ACX 2.0?


----------



## Jquala

Hey guys I have one more AIO EVGA Titan x hybrid cooler for sale! PM if you are interested!
Also, anyone with Watercooling exp...I need some advice! Right now I own a swifttech h240x I spoke to a tech rep there and they said that it should have enough power in the pump for 2gpus and a rad. I picked up 360mm an XSPC rx360 v3 and 2 ek waterblocks for my titans. You guys think it'll suffice? It's all going into a little H440 chassis. Well Noctis 450...tomato tomato


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> My take on T-X mem OC is it's only _somewhat_ necessary if gaming at 4K. Any res less is negligible/unnoticeable in actual game FPS.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Helps in surround too. Res in near 4K. Or more if using 1440 screens.


Interesting comments about OCing the VRAM, I haven't touched mine yet, so I think I'll have to start tweaking now. LOL

Are most of you running 4K screeens running the memory at around the 8000Mhz mark???


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> ok i have a question, i tried to increase from +170 to +172. But it just crashes at every 3D apps.
> That yellow line is the 1500 marker. Every time it reaches it, CRASH.
> 
> Is the card limited to 1500? or I need to do something special to it? limit of the BIOS?
> The temps are still doing fine, just like stock. So it can not be heat related.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


in PX on the monitor setup menu, select gpu clock and set the max to 1700 (vs 1500). Card is not physically limited to 1500, just the graph.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Thanks for the reply
> But even without touching the bios you are getting 2k more points at graphic score than me
> Do you think the graphic score is someway related to the entire system?
> Tks again
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


a 4930K will improve graphics score, not just physics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> A friendly bit of advice: Don't worry so much about benchs. Your GPUs are air cooled, and when you bench you're playing in a league where watercooled and LN2 guys completely dominate. Just play some games and enjoy your cards.


^^ THIS !!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Thanks
> I just wanted to have the guys score... just because when i see my score way lower than other i think that someting may be wrong here....


uh oh, maybe something is wrong.








(stop worrying and enjoy the cards!)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Interesting comments about OCing the VRAM, I haven't touched mine yet, so I think I'll have to start tweaking now. LOL
> Are most of you running 4K screeens running the memory at around the 8000Mhz mark???


Even a modest vram OC to 7900 can help with ram-intensive games/render loads. Which ever game you are getting 11GB ram use, should certainly run a bit smoother.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Even a modest vram OC to 7900 can help with ram-intensive games/render loads. Which ever game you are getting 11GB ram use, should certainly run a bit smoother.


7900 is a modest VRAM OC??? LOL

And thanks for the advice - G2K!!!


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> in PX on the monitor setup menu, select gpu clock and set the max to 1700 (vs 1500). Card is not physically limited to 1500, just the graph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a 4930K will improve graphics score, not just physics
> ^^ THIS !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uh oh, maybe something is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (stop worrying and enjoy the cards!)
> Even a modest vram OC to 7900 can help with ram-intensive games/render loads. Which ever game you are getting 11GB ram use, should certainly run a bit smoother.


Huahuahaua you have the best answers for me

Thanks a lot, time to stop worring and enjoy, you are right


----------



## JoeDirt

Took the MaxAir2 BIOS by @Shyster, applied this mod by @WerePug and now I give ya'll this:



GM200HC-MAXAIR2.zip 150k .zip file


Enjoy more voltage control.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Thanks Joe, I'm sure that will make a lot of Titan X owners very happy!!!


----------



## HatallaS

is there a way to lower the minimum Clock. when you are at idle, i don't see the point of having it at nearly 1200? i would like to bring it down to 1000.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> is there a way to lower the minimum Clock. when you are at idle, *i don't see the point of having it at nearly 1200*? i would like to bring it down to 1000.


----------



## HatallaS

Lol! When I will have it under water yes, but with the gas turbine it gets noisy.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeDirt*
> 
> Took the MaxAir2 BIOS by @Shyster, applied this mod by @WerePug and now I give ya'll this:
> 
> 
> 
> GM200HC-MAXAIR2.zip 150k .zip file
> 
> 
> Enjoy more voltage control.


Wait, what? I'm really tired so pardon my seemingly obstinate ignorance... but, are you saying with this BIOS you can run higher than 1.27?


----------



## jh30uk

^^ I wondered the same and I think he mentions messing with Throttle temps too as that would be good as *sometimes* it throttles at 70ishC by 13mhz each time.

Also I think it may allow you to not need run the locked MAXAir 2 1.26-127v all the time but lower slider to a lower voltage if your not needing that voltage for a certain OC as AFAIK the voltage slider does nothing MAXAIR2.

P.S, Also tired so old eyes get bad and make errors here.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Wait, what? I'm really tired so pardon my seemingly obstinate ignorance... but, are you saying with this BIOS you can run higher than 1.27?


I don't think the vrm controller will allow 1.274v, the max amount of voltage is locked in a hardware level that even the vBIOS can't alter.


----------



## jamjakpa

Question I am new when it comes to overclocking , meaning for me a total new subject . I do have the Nvidia Titan X stock from NVidia stock fan , Can some one tell me how high I can overclock ?
Thank you in advance

My computer hardware :

Intel Core i7-4790K Haswell Quad-Core 4.0GHz LGA 1150 Desktop Processor BX80646I74790K
CORSAIR Hydro Series H90 CW-9060013-WW Water Cooler
G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 32GB (4 x 8 GB ) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133 (PC3 17000) Desktop Memory
ASRock Fatal1ty Z97 Killer LGA 1150 Intel Z97 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard
Nvidia GTX Titan X
OCZ ARC 100 ARC100-25SAT3-240G 2.5" 240GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)
TOSHIBA DT01ACA100 1TB 32MB Cache SATA 3 (6.0 Gb/S) 3.5" Internal Hard Drive Bare Drive
SAMSUNG DVD Burner 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 8X DVD+R DL 24X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 24X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM SATA Model SH-224DB/BEBE - OEM
Rosewill LIGHTNING-1300 1300W Continuous @ 50°C, Intel Haswell Ready, 80 PLUS GOLD, ATX12V v2.31 & EPS12V v2.92, SLI/CrossFire
Ready, Modular Active PFC Power Supply


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Some easy viewing will help ya get started:-


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamjakpa*
> 
> Question I am new when it comes to overclocking , meaning for me a total new subject . I do have the Nvidia Titan X stock from NVidia stock fan , Can some one tell me how high I can overclock ?
> Thank you in advance
> 
> My computer hardware :
> 
> Intel Core i7-4790K Haswell Quad-Core 4.0GHz LGA 1150 Desktop Processor BX80646I74790K
> CORSAIR Hydro Series H90 CW-9060013-WW Water Cooler
> G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 32GB (4 x 8 GB ) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133 (PC3 17000) Desktop Memory
> ASRock Fatal1ty Z97 Killer LGA 1150 Intel Z97 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard
> Nvidia GTX Titan X
> OCZ ARC 100 ARC100-25SAT3-240G 2.5" 240GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)
> TOSHIBA DT01ACA100 1TB 32MB Cache SATA 3 (6.0 Gb/S) 3.5" Internal Hard Drive Bare Drive
> SAMSUNG DVD Burner 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 8X DVD+R DL 24X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 24X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM SATA Model SH-224DB/BEBE - OEM
> Rosewill LIGHTNING-1300 1300W Continuous @ 50°C, Intel Haswell Ready, 80 PLUS GOLD, ATX12V v2.31 & EPS12V v2.92, SLI/CrossFire
> Ready, Modular Active PFC Power Supply


Luck of the draw.
Can u believe it just now nvidia event ...30 gifts, 4x980ti- giga ref, zotac amp, msi gaming, hof.

Total person was 150. Me n my mate came out with nothing. Lol. Luck of the draw. They even made it easier by first draws going to small gifts with cards at the end.


----------



## jamjakpa

Thank you !


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeDirt*
> 
> Took the MaxAir2 BIOS by @Shyster, applied this mod by @WerePug and now I give ya'll this:
> 
> 
> 
> GM200HC-MAXAIR2.zip 150k .zip file
> 
> 
> Enjoy more voltage control.


THanks JD!
After reading thru werepug's posts and the rest of that thread, it's still unclear to me (at least) what that second slider actually does. A few posts there have the top 3 set to 1.281 min and max.








hellofa job he did ferreting out the voltage arrays.


----------



## eleven010

I have a question regarding TX in Sli and the differing voltages between my cards. One is 67.8% AISC and the other is 70.4 AISC% but they constantly run with one card about .06v diff between (.899v and .956v at idle) with a similar difference during loaded runs...

Both are on the HC425 BIOS.

I have read this is pre-programmed at the factory based on AISC reading...

I understand this, but should I try to get them to run at the same voltages?

Is there any inherent benefit, or is it actually better that they run at different voltages?

EDIT: Spelling


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eleven010*
> 
> I have a question regarding TX in Sli and the differing voltages between my cards. One is 67.8% AISC and the other is 70.4 AISC% but they constantly run with one card about .06v diff between (.899v and .956v at idle) with a similar difference during loaded runs...
> 
> Both are on the HC425 BIOS.
> 
> I have read this is pre-programmed at the factory based on AISC reading...
> 
> I understand this, but should I try to get them to run at the same voltages?
> 
> Is there any inherent benefit, or is it actually better that they run at different voltages?
> 
> EDIT: Spelling


It's normal. My top card needs slightly less voltage than my bottom card. If you would like them to run at the same voltage then install Gabrielzm's modded BIOS which can be found in the OP. It's the tuned down version of the Cyclops BIOS.


----------



## marc0053

Hi all,
I'd like to get some copper vga heatsinks for the back memory modules of the TX and thinking about getting this:
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/391123929748


Is there a certain type of adhesive I need to avoid on the memory so that it doesn't leaves a permanent sticky film or break of the memory module when I remove it in the future?

I'm wide open for suggestions before I purchase and I am also considering taller copper heatsinks as well.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeDirt*
> 
> Took the MaxAir2 BIOS by @Shyster, applied this mod by @WerePug and now I give ya'll this:
> 
> Enjoy more voltage control.


I just flashed too Joe's new MAXAIR2 BIOS and can report the following without touching a thing;

Heaven Benchmark stress test;

Both my 2 cards boosted to 1304MHz, (Which is less than the HC-425 BIOSes 1316Mhz).

Voltages were fixed at 1.261V

Temps peaked at 74 C but hovered between 70-74 C

Fans spun up to 94%

Power Target goes up to 150%

Temp Target is 91 C

This is probably a damn good BIOS for you benchers, but it's a bit too hardcore for me as I mostly just play games. So I'll stick with the HC-425 BIOS as that has proven to work the best for me on air. Maybe when I WC these bad boys I'll give it another shot???

Good job tho Joe!!!


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> I just flashed too Joe's new MAXAIR2 BIOS and can report the following without touching a thing;
> 
> Heaven Benchmark stress test;
> 
> Both my 2 cards boosted to 1304MHz, (Which is less than the HC-425 BIOSes 1316Mhz).
> 
> Voltages were fixed at 1.261V
> 
> Temps peaked at 74 C but hovered between 70-74 C
> 
> Fans spun up to 94%
> 
> Power Target goes up to 150%
> 
> Temp Target is 91 C
> 
> This is probably a damn good BIOS for you benchers, but it's a bit too hardcore for me as I mostly just play games. So I'll stick with the HC-425 BIOS as that has proven to work the best for me on air. Maybe when I WC these bad boys I'll give it another shot???
> 
> Good job tho Joe!!!


Can someone who's very familiar with editing fix the voltage at 1.23v for the folks that want max game stable OC on air?


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

I forgot to add that my cards idle 5 C hotter at the desktop too!!!


----------



## jh30uk

MAXAIR2 gives me a steady 1.274v in software like AIDA64 etc, I cannot confirm with a DMM as I have a EVGA backplate.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> I just flashed too Joe's new MAXAIR2 BIOS and can report the following without touching a thing;
> 
> Heaven Benchmark stress test;
> 
> Both my 2 cards boosted to 1304MHz, (Which is less than the HC-425 BIOSes 1316Mhz).
> 
> Voltages were fixed at 1.261V
> 
> Temps peaked at 74 C but hovered between 70-74 C
> 
> Fans spun up to 94%
> 
> Power Target goes up to 150%
> 
> Temp Target is 91 C
> 
> This is probably a damn good BIOS for you benchers, but it's a bit too hardcore for me as I mostly just play games. So I'll stick with the HC-425 BIOS as that has proven to work the best for me on air. Maybe when I WC these bad boys I'll give it another shot???
> 
> Good job tho Joe!!!


The reason you saw 1.261v fixed is because P00 is set to 1.256 (which is 1.261v sensor). Joe just made available the 2 additional sliders, ? min and max, he didnt change volts. He only did on the evga, but ill flash that one again and test if we can use those 2 extra sliders to set a min/max voltage without the need for additional software running for them to take effect. Currently without software running changing P00 causes volts to boost to 1.274v, so wonder if these additional sliders prevent that via obviating the need to change P00. Hopefully he can change any of the nvidia ones, if those additional sliders help with min/max.

Hate cross flashing, I bricked mine 2x already (via non MBT editor changes and playing with tables, not from xflashing) but just had to unplug my card, use 4970k integrated gpu to boot and reflashed without issue both times. First time was little anxiety, second time it was meh, again.

edit; nvm...I think i have the same sliders now unlocked on my nvidia one ( or Ill just brick it again)....but going to test these top 4 sliders on my nvidia bios so dont have to flash to evga again.:


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> The reason you saw 1.261v fixed is because P00 is set to 1.256 (which is 1.261v sensor). Joe just made available the 2 additional sliders, ? min and max, he didnt change volts. He only did on the evga, but ill flash that one again and test if we can use those 2 extra sliders to set a min/max voltage without the need for additional software running for them to take effect. Currently without software running changing P00 causes volts to boost to 1.274v, so wonder if these additional sliders prevent that via obviating the need to change P00. Hopefully he can change any of the nvidia ones, if those additional sliders help with min/max.
> 
> Hate cross flashing, I bricked mine 2x already (via non MBT editor changes and playing with tables, not from xflashing) but just had to unplug my card, use 4970k integrated gpu to boot and reflashed without issue both times. First time was little anxiety, second time it was meh, again.


Nice to hear that

So if something goes wrong with a flash you just need to use your Integrated vga and flash again like if anything happened before?


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> The reason you saw 1.261v fixed is because P00 is set to 1.256 (which is 1.261v sensor). Joe just made available the 2 additional sliders, ? min and max, he didnt change volts. He only did on the evga, but ill flash that one again and test if we can use those 2 extra sliders to set a min/max voltage without the need for additional software running for them to take effect. Currently without software running changing P00 causes volts to boost to 1.274v, so wonder if these additional sliders prevent that via obviating the need to change P00. Hopefully he can change any of the nvidia ones, if those additional sliders help with min/max.
> 
> Hate cross flashing, I bricked mine 2x already (via non MBT editor changes and playing with tables, not from xflashing) but just had to unplug my card, use 4970k integrated gpu to boot and reflashed without issue both times. First time was little anxiety, second time it was meh, again.


Thanks for the explanation and you're a very brave man pushing these expensive toys up to and past their limit's. I just wish that I had your knowledge of these things!!!


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Nice to hear that
> 
> So if something goes wrong with a flash you just need to use your Integrated vga and flash again like if anything happened before?


yep, first time I flashed a bad bios, I just got bsods each time trying to boot, thought something else had gone wrong. but finally unplugged gpu, enabled intel integrated gpu in bios, booted fine. Then just plugged gpu back in, disabled it in control panel, then reflashed.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeDirt*
> 
> Took the MaxAir2 BIOS by @Shyster, applied this mod by @WerePug and now I give ya'll this:
> 
> 
> 
> GM200HC-MAXAIR2.zip 150k .zip file
> 
> 
> Enjoy more voltage control.


+rep! Thanks.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> This is probably a damn good BIOS for you benchers, but it's a bit too hardcore for me as I mostly just play games. So I'll stick with the HC-425 BIOS as that has proven to work the best for me on air. Maybe when I WC these bad boys I'll give it another shot???


I'm also using the HC 425 for gaming. It's rock solid at 1430 with no voltage increase for me. Perfect for use on an air-cooled T-X for gaming.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I'm also using the HC 425 for gaming. It's rock solid at 1430 with no voltage increase for me. Perfect for use on an air-cooled T-X for gaming.


Which clock speeds are you running your memory at please dude???


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Can someone who's very familiar with editing fix the voltage at 1.23v for the folks that want max game stable OC on air?


Just use the HC 425 BIOS and enable K-boost in AB when you play games.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Which clock speeds are you running your memory at please dude???


Memory not OC'd when I game. I've had it up to 7800.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Just use the HC 425 BIOS and enable K-boost in AB when you play games.


That would take 10 seconds of my time whenever I decide to game!


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Can someone who's very familiar with editing fix the voltage at 1.23v for the folks that want max game stable OC on air?


which bios? and do you mean starting voltage at 1.23v up to 1.274 max, which would boot at 1.274 until you run with software to lock in the 1.23v. (ie P00 min at 1.23 and P00 max at 1.274 or leave at default 1.6)

Or do you mean voltage fixed at 1.23v ie P00 min/max both 1.23v (wont change with or without software, but no software needed and boots to 1.23v regardless).

(both would downclock normal on load.)

on another topic, after playing with my version on nvidia, and joe dirts on evga bios of extra voltage sliders at top, those dont seem to alter the 1.274 boot issue (until software active) and dont overide the preset at 1.168v, only P00 does that. After reading some more on that thread, looks like the 2nd voltage from top on his 980ti prevents throttling (temp related), dont know what others do, other than they dont do what I would like them to









IM back to my bios P00 min/max fixed at 1.21v with 1400 core, and no software.


----------



## Cozmo85

Wow, Gelid extreme on my reference bottom card dropped temps 4-5C. Not bad


----------



## unreality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Does it worth overclock the GPU ram or the main purpose is to push max that you can at core?
> 
> Should I try OC the ram on air or let the ram at stock?
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> This is a good question mine does +600 so that's where I leave it, but I honestly don't know if it has any real world performance. Since you have 121% head room with the HC 450 Bios though I doubt it can hurt to OC a little bit.


I just posted this 2 days ago, which should allow some judging:

I did some memory OC benchmarks for those interested. Benchmarks were done at 1475/7000 and 1475/8600. I tested Valley cause it seems to benefit most from a high memory clock.

Results:
2560x1440 (WQHD) 8xAA Extreme
1475/7000: FPS: 63.2 Score: 2645 Min FPS: 34.3 Max FPS: 120.0
1475/8600: FPS: 71.4 Score: 2986 Min FPS: 36.8 Max FPS: 135.2

3840x2160 ("4K") 4xAA Extreme
1475/7000: FPS: 36.7 Score: 1536 Min FPS: 22.8 Max FPS: 65.3
1475/8600: FPS: 40.7 Score: 1702 Min FPS: 24.1 Max FPS: 72.7

So about ~13% increase in WQHD and ~11% in 4k. All in all you could say, that memory OC aint really worth it. Core still is King! Remember this is about the best case scenario there is for memory OC, so the benefit will be even smaller in Games and the like.


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> Wow, Gelid extreme on my reference bottom card dropped temps 4-5C. Not bad


I wanted to have courage to open my board and change the thermal paste.....


----------



## JoeDirt

Thanks for the complements everyone but, @Sheyster Made the MAXAIR2 BIOS. I just took it off the main page and added the two addition voltage sliders that were discovered by @WerePug. I don't even have a Titan X. I just picked a BIOS that I would think a lot of people would be using and did the mod. Figured it might be useful to some to people.


----------



## Juggalo23451

Stupid question about bios flashing. Couldn't you just drag and drop the bios you want to use and have it open with nvflash.

Thats what I did and it and I just had to press y twice once for each card.


----------



## Cozmo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> I wanted to have courage to open my board and change the thermal paste.....


On a reference card a simple small screwdriver and a 1.5mm allen key is all you need. 5 minute job if that.


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> On a reference card a simple small screwdriver and a 1.5mm allen key is all you need. 5 minute job if that.


Yep here my both cards are reference

I`ll try to do that someday

Really thanks for helping


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeDirt*
> 
> Thanks for the complements everyone but, @Sheyster Made the MAXAIR2 BIOS. I just took it off the main page and added the two addition voltage sliders that were discovered by @WerePug. I don't even have a Titan X. I just picked a BIOS that I would think a lot of people would be using and did the mod. Figured it might be useful to some to people.


Top job anyways, I have a small request tho, would one of you two BIOS artists be able to add those extra voltage sliders to these two BIOSes please???

GM200HC-425.zip 150k .zip file


GM200HC-WC-450.zip 150k .zip file


Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## deadwidesmile

What exactly do the extra power sliders do? I'm still not comprehending


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> The reason you saw 1.261v fixed is because P00 is set to 1.256 (which is 1.261v sensor). Joe just made available the 2 additional sliders, ? min and max, he didnt change volts. He only did on the evga, but ill flash that one again and test if we can use those 2 extra sliders to set a min/max voltage without the need for additional software running for them to take effect. Currently without software running changing P00 causes volts to boost to 1.274v, so wonder if these additional sliders prevent that via obviating the need to change P00. Hopefully he can change any of the nvidia ones, if those additional sliders help with min/max.
> 
> Hate cross flashing, I bricked mine 2x already (via non MBT editor changes and playing with tables, not from xflashing) but just had to unplug my card, use 4970k integrated gpu to boot and reflashed without issue both times. First time was little anxiety, second time it was meh, again.
> 
> edit; nvm...I think i have the same sliders now unlocked on my nvidia one ( or Ill just brick it again)....but going to test these top 4 sliders on my nvidia bios so dont have to flash to evga again.:


post back with what you find... or send it over and I can test too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Nice to hear that
> 
> So if something goes wrong with a flash you just need to use your Integrated vga and flash again like if anything happened before?


or any other Nvidia card. If your mobo is capable, tst using the card in slot 2 and switch off card 1 with PCIE switch, this way if the card borks, turn on card one and flash card two. One of the disadvantages of HW-E. no on board gpu.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> Stupid question about bios flashing. Couldn't you just drag and drop the bios you want to use and have it open with nvflash.
> Thats what I did and it and I just had to press y twice once for each card.


yes - with a single card works fine. not for sli tho.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> What exactly do the extra power sliders do? I'm still not comprehending










wasn't claer to me either. but moar sliders is always better.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> post back with what you find... or send it over and I can test too.


From the other thread the second voltage from top apparently can be set to prevent voltage throttling at earlier temp targets, but cant test that myself since Im on water. But I think that is the only additional slider that does anything so far.

None of the other extra sliders modify idle or load volts via testing the extra 3 sliders I have unhidden in my nvidia bios or the 2 unhidden in joe's evga modded one. Also have P08 unhidden, but that is useless as well. One would think there is one that would set min/max without having to alter P00, but so far havent found it, and could take hours and hours with hex editor and still not find it.


----------



## cstkl1

Got the asus sli bridge for second rig. Upgrading its ssd while at it. Cheap man. Massive drop in prices from corsair
Decided main rig will get evga pro v2 bridge. Currently using evga pro v1 on it.

Corsair 480gb neutrom xt price now about the same as 850 evo 500gb. Usd 205 each.

Really curious on that v2 4k120hz thingy.


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> post back with what you find... or send it over and I can test too.
> or any other Nvidia card. If your mobo is capable, tst using the card in slot 2 and switch off card 1 with PCIE switch, this way if the card borks, turn on card one and flash card two. One of the disadvantages of HW-E. no on board gpu.
> yes - with a single card works fine. not for sli tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wasn't claer to me either. but moar sliders is always better


K cause when i did mine it recognized both cards and flashed them


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Top job anyways, I have a small request tho, would one of you two BIOS artists be able to add those extra voltage sliders to these two BIOSes please???
> 
> GM200HC-425.zip 150k .zip file
> 
> 
> GM200HC-WC-450.zip 150k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!


1.23v limit with the new non-throttling BIOS would be great.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> 1.23v limit with the new non-throttling BIOS would be great.


card will throttle at 65c regardless


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> card will throttle at 65c regardless


My cards dont throttle until 75c using custom BIOS. With the new maxair bios they no longer throttle at 75c.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> My cards dont throttle until 75c using custom BIOS. With the new maxair bios they no longer throttle at 75c.


wait what...

you serious? the core clock doesn't decrease by 13mhz?


----------



## WerePug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Top job anyways, I have a small request tho, would one of you two BIOS artists be able to add those extra voltage sliders to these two BIOSes please???
> 
> GM200HC-425.zip 150k .zip file
> 
> 
> GM200HC-WC-450.zip 150k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!


 GM200HC-WC-450-Sliders.zip 150k .zip file


GM200HC-425-Sliders.zip 150k .zip file


The new sliders are set to the same value, as the first one.

I think someone here wondered the use of these:

The second slider controls clock selection from the clock voltage table. It should select the clock voltage entry, that has the upper end of voltage equal to the lower end of the new slider. And work upward from there. This slider causes the VREL perfcaps. For me, I had to put it all the way up to the same value, as the first slider.

The third slider should influence throttling somehow, like define the range to which the card can throttle down to. I think. Somehow, even when I had this maxed out, the card still downvolted and downclocked without the second slider ramped up as well.


----------



## Heratic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Interesting comments about OCing the VRAM, I haven't touched mine yet, so I think I'll have to start tweaking now. LOL
> 
> Are most of you running 4K screeens running the memory at around the 8000Mhz mark???


I'm running surround 5870x1200 and found overclocking the memory helped raise the minimum frames. Only got it at 7750 atm


----------



## HatallaS

Are you guys running ur ram at 8000? I increased mine by 500mhz so a tally of 5000. Is that safe 8000? Now that I am using the max air 2. I also see a throttling of 13 on the clock. But if I increase my fans from 78% to 83% it goes away, even if the temps are under 75*. Weird.
I am curious about your ram clocking, any print screens from ur sliders?


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> Are you guys running ur ram at 8000? I increased mine by 500mhz so a tally of 5000. Is that safe 8000? Now that I am using the max air 2. I also see a throttling of 13 on the clock. But if I increase my fans from 78% to 83% it goes away, even if the temps are under 75*. Weird.
> I am curious about your ram clocking, any print screens from ur sliders?


I can't even run it past 3780 in AB (+275)


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> wait what...
> 
> you serious? the core clock doesn't decrease by 13mhz?


Using the modded HC BIOS my cards wouldn't throttle until 75c. With the new maxair2, they don't throttle at 75c anymore.


----------



## Jquala

Just an update! My ek blocks came in and AIO Coolers are out. Frankie90 is picking up one of them but I have the other still for sale!


----------



## HatallaS

i just bought a new fan for my room, so that i wont go past 74*, now my feet are freezing


----------



## HatallaS

any tried the Corsair bracket yet?


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WerePug*
> 
> GM200HC-WC-450-Sliders.zip 150k .zip file
> 
> 
> GM200HC-425-Sliders.zip 150k .zip file
> 
> 
> The new sliders are set to the same value, as the first one.
> 
> I think someone here wondered the use of these:
> 
> The second slider controls clock selection from the clock voltage table. It should select the clock voltage entry, that has the upper end of voltage equal to the lower end of the new slider. And work upward from there. This slider causes the VREL perfcaps. For me, I had to put it all the way up to the same value, as the first slider.
> 
> The third slider should influence throttling somehow, like define the range to which the card can throttle down to. I think. Somehow, even when I had this maxed out, the card still downvolted and downclocked without the second slider ramped up as well.


WOOP WOOP! Thanks man much appreciated and damn fast too. +Rep to ya!!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heratic*
> 
> I'm running surround 5870x1200 and found overclocking the memory helped raise the minimum frames. Only got it at 7750 atm


Thanks for the feedback!!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> Are you guys running ur ram at 8000? I increased mine by 500mhz so a tally of 5000. Is that safe 8000? Now that I am using the max air 2. I also see a throttling of 13 on the clock. But if I increase my fans from 78% to 83% it goes away, even if the temps are under 75*. Weird.
> I am curious about your ram clocking, any print screens from ur sliders?


I'm using the HC-425 BIOS and I'm currently gaming at 1355MHz boost and 8012MHz on the memory and can report it's been very good thus far in 4K!!!









PX OSD shows 1355MHz boost and 4001MHz Memory clock.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WerePug*
> 
> GM200HC-WC-450-Sliders.zip 150k .zip file
> 
> 
> GM200HC-425-Sliders.zip 150k .zip file
> 
> 
> The new sliders are set to the same value, as the first one.
> 
> I think someone here wondered the use of these:
> 
> The second slider controls clock selection from the clock voltage table. It should select the clock voltage entry, that has the upper end of voltage equal to the lower end of the new slider. And work upward from there. This slider causes the VREL perfcaps. For me, I had to put it all the way up to the same value, as the first slider.
> 
> The third slider should influence throttling somehow, like define the range to which the card can throttle down to. I think. Somehow, even when I had this maxed out, the card still downvolted and downclocked without the second slider ramped up as well.


Thanks for the explanation!

Looks like the second sliders min/max values on hex editor corresponds to 8040 OF, 00, 01, 03, 04, 05. And the third slider 8070 01, 02, 03, 05, 06, 07. So those 2 you found useful for air coolers to prevent perfcaps/throttling.

On mine there is a fourth slider at 80D0 07, 08, 09, 0B, 0C, OD.....so that is the odd man out, dont know what that slider does....and doesnt do anything I can see yet.


----------



## jh30uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> wait what...
> 
> you serious? the core clock doesn't decrease by 13mhz?


Nor does my card now on MAXAIR2, it did on MAXAIR and Stock EVGA SC bios.

I have had this before on a 680 FTW, a later newer stock EVGA bios for some reason did not throttle so I mod it using CrazyNutz's KGB, the original bios and KGB modded original bios throttled like crazy.


----------



## opt33

If anyone wants any easy way to add those 2 voltage sliders to any bios, without use of hex editor, you can use Kepler bios tweaker 1.27. But be careful as you can definitely have a bad bios with that tool if change wrong thing, as it doesnt read everything correctly (but neither does maxwell 1.36 for that matter).

But just take any bios, see pic on left, open it with kepler 1.27, then ONLY change the min/max sliders as shown on right for those 2 sliders, then save it. That will be same changes as hexeditor as described in post 12078 above. By changing those values, those sliders will then be visible in maxwell 1.36. As you can see with kepler there are other sliders that kepler as access to but maxwell not as well, but so far none others have any useful properties if on water, other than those 2 which Werepug found were useful for air cooling, ie perfcaps/throttling.


----------



## Eagle1911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> card will throttle at 65c regardless


Voltage goes also down a bit.

I just switched to the HC bios to see how much OC I would get without raising volts, 1366Mhz seemed to run AC:Unity stable after throttling down by a few Mhz. I also noticed that both of my cards vary in voltage, depending on the ASIC I guess (64 and 69). Don't u guys think 1366Mhz is a bit low without even touching MEM clocks?


----------



## HatallaS

I was playing Ark right now, and I noticed that the clock goes up and down, it's not a stable max number. Temp wise it is fine at 72*. That's weird. I did clock it down tho. Only running +160.

That is the only game I have that goes up to 7gb of ram usage.

But I would really like to know how to decrease the idle clock speed back down to 1000. It used to idle at 35* but now it's at 48* and the fan has to be spooling at 2800rpm, that's too much for me.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WerePug*
> 
> GM200HC-WC-450-Sliders.zip 150k .zip file
> 
> 
> GM200HC-425-Sliders.zip 150k .zip file
> 
> 
> The new sliders are set to the same value, as the first one.
> 
> I think someone here wondered the use of these:
> 
> The second slider controls clock selection from the clock voltage table. It should select the clock voltage entry, that has the upper end of voltage equal to the lower end of the new slider. And work upward from there. This slider causes the VREL perfcaps. For me, I had to put it all the way up to the same value, as the first slider.
> 
> The third slider should influence throttling somehow, like define the range to which the card can throttle down to. I think. Somehow, even when I had this maxed out, the card still downvolted and downclocked without the second slider ramped up as well.


Nice work! +rep.

Would be nice to get this T-X bios fully reversed and documented.


----------



## Cyclops

I haven't checked this thread in a while. How do you add those missing sliders to GM200 cards?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> I haven't checked this thread in a while. How do you add those missing sliders to GM200 cards?


Hex editing or KBT AFAIK. @WerePug probably knows the offsets for hex.


----------



## Cyclops

Very clever. Good of him to do that.


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> post back with what you find... or send it over and I can test too.
> or any other Nvidia card. If your mobo is capable, tst using the card in slot 2 and switch off card 1 with PCIE switch, this way if the card borks, turn on card one and flash card two. One of the disadvantages of HW-E. no on board gpu.
> yes - with a single card works fine. not for sli tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wasn't claer to me either. but moar sliders is always better.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WerePug*
> 
> GM200HC-WC-450-Sliders.zip 150k .zip file
> 
> 
> GM200HC-425-Sliders.zip 150k .zip file
> 
> 
> The new sliders are set to the same value, as the first one.
> 
> I think someone here wondered the use of these:
> 
> The second slider controls clock selection from the clock voltage table. It should select the clock voltage entry, that has the upper end of voltage equal to the lower end of the new slider. And work upward from there. This slider causes the VREL perfcaps. For me, I had to put it all the way up to the same value, as the first slider.
> 
> The third slider should influence throttling somehow, like define the range to which the card can throttle down to. I think. Somehow, even when I had this maxed out, the card still downvolted and downclocked without the second slider ramped up as well.


Guys

i read all the posts and still did not get it, sorry









What`s the diference between this HC bios and the default 425 HC one?

Should i change my HC 425 for this new one ? Really did not get what`s the point, noob here

Thanks for any explanation


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Hex editing or KBT AFAIK. @WerePug probably knows the offsets for hex.


Just a question, what does werepug's bios "fix" by adding more voltage?

Better voltage control so you can do 1.21-1.274 using software? Or fixing throttle at 65c?

Werepug's post on bios tweak/fix
http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/12060#post_24158945

Kind of confused on this, sorry.


----------



## opt33

Werepug's bios changes will prevent throttling based on temps. If you are on water, you wont need it. If you are on air, and your throttling (ie mhz decreases with higher loads because of temps), then it will be useful.


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Werepug's bios changes will prevent throttling based on temps. If you are on water, you wont need it. If you are on air, and your throttling (ie mhz decreases with higher loads because of temps), then it will be useful.


But do we need to change anything to the throttle stops or just flash the bios?

This will make our cards hotter or just the same temps like we have now at non slider HC425 bios?

Thanks


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> But do we need to change anything to the throttle stops or just flash the bios?
> 
> This will make our cards hotter or just the same temps like we have now at non slider HC425 bios?
> 
> Thanks


just have to flash to that bios, the settings already there to prevent throttling. It wont change anything else except prevents throttling until temps get higher. It wont alter your temps (unless you were throttling under certain situations, then if it stopped the throttling then under those conditions the temps could be a little higher, ie non-throttling temps would be higher than temps while throttling).


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> just have to flash to that bios, the settings already there to prevent throttling. It wont change anything else except prevents throttling until temps get higher. It wont alter your temps (unless you were throttling under certain situations, then if it stopped the throttling then under those conditions the temps could be a little higher, ie non-throttling temps would be higher than temps while throttling).


Thanks, think i`ll try that bios


----------



## TK421

Werepug's 450hc can't push volts beyond 1.224v, previously I have 1.23v on a modified cyclops bios


----------



## wsarahan

The Werepug's 450hc voltage is fixed or just like the norma hc?


----------



## opt33

No difference in voltage of Werepugs 425 and 450, same as normal GM200hc, the voltage should be adjustable from 1.168 to 1.22ish, some slight variation based on your card and nvidia driver you are using possible.

And you can adjust the voltage in any bios to go from 1.168 to 1.274, just by raising P00 to 1.156 or 1.168 (assuming you dont have your voltage limited by boost limit, ie boost limit needs to be atleast about 100mhz higher than clk 55 boost speed on boost table, or boost limit essentially inactive/greyed out like in HC bios). The downside of having 1.168 to 1.274 available is that it will then boot at 1.274, until you activate some voltage control program, like PX.

But if on air, and not using more than 1.22, then no reason to do that.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> The Werepug's 450hc voltage is fixed or just like the norma hc?


Adjustable 1.167-1.224

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> No difference in voltage of Werepugs 425 and 450, same as normal GM200hc, the voltage should be adjustable from 1.168 to 1.22ish, some slight variation based on your card and nvidia driver you are using possible.
> 
> And you can adjust the voltage in any bios to go from 1.168 to 1.274, just by raising P00 to 1.156 or 1.168 (assuming you dont have your voltage limited by boost limit, ie boost limit needs to be atleast about 100mhz higher than clk 55 boost speed on boost table, or boost limit essentially inactive/greyed out like in HC bios). The downside of having 1.168 to 1.274 available is that it will then boot at 1.274, until you activate some voltage control program, like PX.
> 
> But if on air, and not using more than 1.22, then no reason to do that.


Is it possible to make werepug's 450hc to have 1.167-1.274 range of voltage control? Currently it's only 1.167-1.224.


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Adjustable 1.167-1.224
> Is it possible to make werepug's 450hc to have 1.167-1.274 range of voltage control? Currently it's only 1.167-1.224.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> No difference in voltage of Werepugs 425 and 450, same as normal GM200hc, the voltage should be adjustable from 1.168 to 1.22ish, some slight variation based on your card and nvidia driver you are using possible.
> 
> And you can adjust the voltage in any bios to go from 1.168 to 1.274, just by raising P00 to 1.156 or 1.168 (assuming you dont have your voltage limited by boost limit, ie boost limit needs to be atleast about 100mhz higher than clk 55 boost speed on boost table, or boost limit essentially inactive/greyed out like in HC bios). The downside of having 1.168 to 1.274 available is that it will then boot at 1.274, until you activate some voltage control program, like PX.
> 
> But if on air, and not using more than 1.22, then no reason to do that.


Thanks guys

Just one more question before flashing

In my case that won`t change anything after flashing, i mean, i won`t try to add more core or voltage... etc , is it worth changing from the HC 425 that i`m now to this new one?

Tks


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Is it possible to make werepug's 450hc to have 1.167-1.274 range of voltage control? Currently it's only 1.167-1.224.


yes, any bios. Just have to change P00 min from 600mv to 1156 or 1168. However, again, when you first boot you will be at 1.274V and increased mhz (unless you have precX set to start with windows and it is active). Then once you hit default on precX and you have precx run with windows, or whatever software using to control volts, then you can change it to what you want, ie from 1.168 to 1.274.

But any bios, if you leave P00 volts at default, ie 600 to 1600, you will boot at 1.168 and have volts adjustable from 1.168 to 1.22ish.
If you change P00 to 1156 or 1168, you will boot at 1.274, but once you hit default on precX or have precX active, then it will be adjustable from 1.168 to 1.274ish.
Or you can change P00 to higher, ie 1.21, and then start at 1.21 and adjust to 1.274, but again first boot will be 1.274, unless precX or other software active.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Thanks guys
> Just one more question before flashing
> In my case that won`t change anything after flashing, i mean, i won`t try to add more core or voltage... etc , is it worth changing from the HC 425 that i`m now to this new one?
> 
> Tks


If you are not currently throttling because of temps, then no reason to flash to new bios. It is mainly for those benching with higher volts on air, running into throttling issues. If you load temps are low 60's or below, no point in changing. But it is basically the same bios, just removes temperature based throttling until you reach much higher temps.


----------



## opt33

oops


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> yes, any bios. Just have to change P00 min from 600mv to 1156 or 1168. However, again, when you first boot you will be at 1.274V and increased mhz (unless you have precX set to start with windows and it is active). Then once you hit default on precX and you have precx run with windows, or whatever software using to control volts, then you can change it to what you want, ie from 1.168 to 1.274.
> 
> But any bios, if you leave P00 volts at default, ie 600 to 1600, you will boot at 1.168 and have volts adjustable from 1.168 to 1.22ish.
> If you change P00 to 1156 or 1168, you will boot at 1.274, but once you hit default on precX or have precX active, then it will be adjustable from 1.168 to 1.274ish.
> Or you can change P00 to higher, ie 1.21, and then start at 1.21 and adjust to 1.274, but again first boot will be 1.274, unless precX or other software active.
> If you are not currently throttling because of temps, then no reason to flash to new bios. It is mainly for those benching with higher volts on air, running into throttling issues. If you load temps are low 60's or below, no point in changing. But it is basically the same bios, just removes temperature based throttling until you reach much higher temps.


I'll try with mbt, brb.


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> yes, any bios. Just have to change P00 min from 600mv to 1156 or 1168. However, again, when you first boot you will be at 1.274V and increased mhz (unless you have precX set to start with windows and it is active). Then once you hit default on precX and you have precx run with windows, or whatever software using to control volts, then you can change it to what you want, ie from 1.168 to 1.274.
> 
> But any bios, if you leave P00 volts at default, ie 600 to 1600, you will boot at 1.168 and have volts adjustable from 1.168 to 1.22ish.
> If you change P00 to 1156 or 1168, you will boot at 1.274, but once you hit default on precX or have precX active, then it will be adjustable from 1.168 to 1.274ish.
> Or you can change P00 to higher, ie 1.21, and then start at 1.21 and adjust to 1.274, but again first boot will be 1.274, unless precX or other software active.
> If you are not currently throttling because of temps, then no reason to flash to new bios. It is mainly for those benching with higher volts on air, running into throttling issues. If you load temps are low 60's or below, no point in changing. But it is basically the same bios, just removes temperature based throttling until you reach much higher temps.


I am reaching 75/76 degrees and yes I am throttling when the temps reach more than 70C

And I'm with almost 100% fans speed, very hot here in Brazil

So what should I do? Update and flash to this new one? Your advice will be very important guys


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> I am reaching 75/76 degrees and yes I am throttling when the temps reach more than 70C
> 
> And I'm with almost 100% fans speed, very hot here in Brazil
> 
> So what should I do? Update and flash to this new one? Your advice will be very important guys


I would if I was throttling. No reason not to. The throttling isnt much, doesnt alter temps that much or mhz, mainly enough to be annoying. That being said, I would also buy a better air cooler.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> I'll try with mbt, brb.


It should look like this, with same checksums.


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> I would if I was throttling. No reason not to. That being said, I would also buy a better air cooler.


I do not have the courage to change the cooler, scare to brick something

And here in Brazil is very complicated to find this custom coolers

The regular titan x here is way expensive... 2000 dollars each one, I'll try not to reach the 83C!!!

With this temps like 75C the GPU will have the same life performance from a card that only reaches 60/65? Do not wanna loose a card because of the temps, can I se with this temps 24/7?

Tks again


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> I do not have the courage to change the cooler, scare to brick something
> 
> And here in Brazil is very complicated to find this custom coolers
> 
> The regular titan x here is way expensive... 2000 dollars each one, I'll try not to reach the 83C!!!
> 
> With this temps like 75C the GPU will have the same life performance from a card that only reaches 60/65? Do not wanna loose a card because of the temps, can I se with this temps 24/7?
> 
> Tks again


If your on default voltage, ie 1.168v, and default cooler, then your running your gpu within normal parameters (even if you bumped up mhz some). I dont think the card throttles that much from temps, so dont think it will really matter much performance wise or how long your card lasts, whichever bios you use, except you will see small difference in benchmarks.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> If your on default voltage, ie 1.168v, and default cooler, then your running your gpu within normal parameters (even if you bumped up mhz some). I dont think the card throttles that much from temps, so dont think it will really matter much performance wise or how long your card lasts, whichever bios you use, except you will see small difference in benchmarks.


If he's on the original HC 425 BIOS, he would probably see one -13 mhz drop, which is insignificant. Plus, and I've said this before, you can easily compensate for it by adding +13 core to your OC profile in AB or PX.


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> If he's on the original HC 425 BIOS, he would probably see one -13 mhz drop, which is insignificant. Plus, and I've said this before, you can easily compensate for it by adding +13 core to your OC profile in AB or PX.


I already added the +51 that we talked before, so far so good

I'm just wondering about my temps here, 75/76 degrees is too hot for me but there is anything I can do


----------



## Cozmo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> I already added the +51 that we talked before, so far so good
> 
> I'm just wondering about my temps here, 75/76 degrees is too hot for me but there is anything I can do


Most people would love 75c. The card is safe till 91c


----------



## sonarctica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> Most people would love 75c. The card is safe till 91c


with stock cooler i got 84c, and when i failed the first attempt with the new cooler i ended up getting the card up to 96-97c, and the game started to majorly stutter, but now it's max at 50c.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Got my TXs game stable at 1455Mhz/8Ghz using 1.224v. If I feel like running on stock volts I'll run them at 1366Mhz/8Ghz. Both cards running the new maxair2 BIOS. No throttling until 84c. Temps are usually under 70c in games using a custom fan curve.


----------



## TK421

So after flashing back from werepug's non-throttle bios to old cyclops 1.23v (which throttled previously at 65c), I don't get throttle anymore :O


----------



## RedM00N

Sad to say one of my cards died(not fully dead, but its basically useless now). Does anyone have any experience with the replacement system that can help guide me? Thinking of going through the process and seeing if its covered.


----------



## Leyaena

Which manufacturer did you buy your dead card from?

In case it's EVGA, here's the steps required:

- Send in a ticket to their support system outlining your issue and asking for a replacement.
- They'll set up an RMA number for you, which you can use on their website to get the RMA process going.
- When I dealt with them, I had my replacement GPU cross-shipped to me, so they made a reserve on my CC to make sure I didn't take the card and run
- They send you the card, then you send your old card back afterwards, you'll have to pay for whichever way you choose to ship the card to them, though.

All in all it was a very smooth process.
No complaints at all!


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> Sad to say one of my cards died(not fully dead, but its basically useless now). Does anyone have any experience with the replacement system that can help guide me? Thinking of going through the process and seeing if its covered.


You are covered under the 12 month warranty regardless of the manufacturer. The normal RMA procedure is to contact the seller first. Did you flash the card at all, as you will need to return it to stock before sending it back.


----------



## Jpmboy

depends on whether the card can boot or not.


----------



## RedM00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> Which manufacturer did you buy your dead card from?
> 
> In case it's EVGA, here's the steps required:
> 
> - Send in a ticket to their support system outlining your issue and asking for a replacement.
> - They'll set up an RMA number for you, which you can use on their website to get the RMA process going.
> - When I dealt with them, I had my replacement GPU cross-shipped to me, so they made a reserve on my CC to make sure I didn't take the card and run
> - They send you the card, then you send your old card back afterwards, you'll have to pay for whichever way you choose to ship the card to them, though.
> 
> All in all it was a very smooth process.
> No complaints at all!


Got it through Nvidia's site, though I'm sure the process is similar. I see I need to register the product first which I can't do till tonight.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> You are covered under the 12 month warranty regardless of the manufacturer. The normal RMA procedure is to contact the seller first. Did you flash the card at all, as you will need to return it to stock before sending it back.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> depends on whether the card can boot or not.


Yeah I flashed it, and yes it can still boot last I checked. Though I should probably check tonight with nvidia inspector to make sure the flash back to stock was successful. Just to be clear, its the bios listed as GM200.doc in the op was the stock one right(what I used)?


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> Got it through Nvidia's site, though I'm sure the process is similar. I see I need to register the product first which I can't do till tonight.
> 
> Yeah I flashed it, and yes it can still boot last I checked. Though I should probably check tonight with nvidia inspector to make sure the flash back to stock was successful. Just to be clear, its the bios listed as GM200.doc in the op was the stock one right(what I used)?


Yeah I think that's it - just check that in NVI or GPU-Z it's BIOS version 84.00.1F.00.01 and it states NVIDIA as the Subvendor and your good-to-go!!!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Yeah I think that's it - just check that in NVI or GPU-Z it's BIOS version 84.00.1F.00.01 and it states NVIDIA as the Subvendor and your good-to-go!!!


^^ This.


----------



## RedM00N

Will do. I usually just go by whether or not it says [MODIFIED] next to the bios version in inspector to tell if its a stock or non stock bios







.

Guess I'll attempt to start the process tonight. Thanks all


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> Got it through Nvidia's site, though I'm sure the process is similar. I see I need to register the product first which I can't do till tonight.
> 
> Yeah I flashed it, and yes it can still boot last I checked. Though I should probably check tonight with nvidia inspector to make sure the flash back to stock was successful. Just to be clear, its the bios listed as GM200.doc in the op was the stock one right(what I used)?


Check this thread history. Somebody dealt with nvidia. They refund. And you have to buy it back from their store. So shipping n tax i think u got to bear it again.

If i am not mistaken.


----------



## RedM00N

They only refund? No replacements? It says on their warranty page they can replace it.

I'm ok with either way, just want to make sure.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> Will do. I usually just go by whether or not it says [MODIFIED] next to the bios version in inspector to tell if its a stock or non stock bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Guess I'll attempt to start the process tonight. Thanks all


Nvidia Direct?


----------



## RedM00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Nvidia Direct?


Do you mean ordered directly from them? If so, yes.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Check this thread history. Somebody dealt with nvidia. They refund. And you have to buy it back from their store. So shipping n tax i think u got to bear it again.
> 
> If i am not mistaken.


From memory I recall that scenario was correct for an owner back in April, but it may have just been as the cards were newly launched that NV had no RMA procedure in place? So their system may be different now and they are actually replacing cards? Which would make more sense, you will only know for-sure once you contact them. But I believe by law they have to refund the full original purchase price, minus any shipping costs if the product is faulty? But that may vary from country to country?

You can report back and enlighten us all, as I'm sure those who purchased direct from NV will be keen to know.


----------



## RedM00N

Will report back whenever Its finished. However long it may take though.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> Will report back whenever Its finished. However long it may take though.


Yeah - Last I knew, NV Direct issued a refund of the purchase price and you buy a new one... or what ever you like!








Please post back with the outcome


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> I already added the +51 that we talked before, so far so good
> 
> I'm just wondering about my temps here, 75/76 degrees is too hot for me but there is anything I can do


Those temps are fine, nothing to worry about at all with the stock cooler.


----------



## BrushyBill

I'm still looking for an Original PNY Bios if anyone has it.


----------



## achilles73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WerePug*
> 
> GM200HC-WC-450-Sliders.zip 150k .zip file
> 
> 
> GM200HC-425-Sliders.zip 150k .zip file
> 
> 
> The new sliders are set to the same value, as the first one.
> 
> I think someone here wondered the use of these:
> 
> The second slider controls clock selection from the clock voltage table. It should select the clock voltage entry, that has the upper end of voltage equal to the lower end of the new slider. And work upward from there. This slider causes the VREL perfcaps. For me, I had to put it all the way up to the same value, as the first slider.
> 
> The third slider should influence throttling somehow, like define the range to which the card can throttle down to. I think. Somehow, even when I had this maxed out, the card still downvolted and downclocked without the second slider ramped up as well.


Hi, sorry for my probably noobiness...

I just tried the modified bios above: GM200HC-425-Sliders, but the clocks and the voltage still throttle down at 65'
It goes from 1450 core to 1437 and from 1.237v to 1.218v
Didn't this bios are supposed to prevent this throttle situation ? or im doing something wrong ?

Edit: already tryed the other bios GM200HC-WC-450-Slider and give the same result: clocks and voltage are throttle down @ 65'

Anyway, thanks for your great work.


----------



## Cozmo85

Is positive pressure or negative better when using a reference cooler? SLI in this case.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> I'm still looking for an Original PNY Bios if anyone has it.


Are you sure that it's not the same as the Nvidia reference cards IE. Check that in NVI or GPU-Z it's BIOS version 84.00.1F.00.01 and it states NVIDIA as the Subvendor? Or can you remember if it stated PNY as the Subvendor???


----------



## jh30uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> Is positive pressure or negative better when using a reference cooler? SLI in this case.


Neg is always cooler but sucks in more dust, Pos is tad hotter but less dusty.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Are you sure that it's not the same as the Nvidia reference cards IE. Check that in NVI or GPU-Z it's BIOS version 84.00.1F.00.01 and it states NVIDIA as the Subvendor? Or can you remember if it stated PNY as the Subvendor???


PNY almost always has a vendor subcode in the BIOS. I've owned 3 of them.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> PNY almost always has a vendor subcode in the BIOS. I've owned 3 of them.


Exactly!! And I forgot to backup the original Bios....









*So if anyone comes across one, please pass it my way.*

Steadly2004 is also looking for it, as he forgot to backup his as well.


----------



## steadly2004

I can say that both cards have the same bios revision number on the sticker on my two cards (evga/PNY)

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> Exactly!! And I forgot to backup the original Bios....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So if anyone comes across one, please pass it my way.*
> 
> Steadly2004 is also looking for it, as he forgot to backup his as well.


sorry bud - I checked *here* but no luck.


----------



## deadwidesmile

I'm in BushyBill's shoes right now. I don't have any need of an RMA but, I completely didn't save my original BIOS









Reference Nvidia TX's though. Shouldn't be too hard to find a replacement if I needed to.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> PNY almost always has a vendor subcode in the BIOS. I've owned 3 of them.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> Exactly!! And I forgot to backup the original Bios....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So if anyone comes across one, please pass it my way.*
> 
> Steadly2004 is also looking for it, as he forgot to backup his as well.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> sorry bud - I checked *here* but no luck.


I just looked there too LOL There's nothing online even PNY's website does not list the TX!!!

However from the owners list in the OP, this dude has a PNY card, (And he is the only PNY card owner listed too!):-

http://www.overclock.net/u/455968/nojati

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=3ky6a

It might be worth a PM to see if you could get him to post or send you a copy of his BIOS???


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> I'm in BushyBill's shoes right now. I don't have any need of an RMA but, I completely didn't save my original BIOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reference Nvidia TX's though. Shouldn't be too hard to find a replacement if I needed to.


The reference Nvidia BIOS is in the 4-pack, link is in my sig. GM200.ROM in the Zip file.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> I can say that both cards have the same bios revision number on the sticker on my two cards (evga/PNY)
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


The versions are often the same, but they do change the vendor sub-code, even on reference cards.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> sorry bud - I checked *here* but no luck.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> I just looked there too LOL There's nothing online even PNY's website does not list the TX!!!
> 
> However from the owners list in the OP, this dude has a PNY card, (And he is the only PNY card owner listed too!):-
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/u/455968/nojati
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=3ky6a
> 
> It might be worth a PM to see if you could get him to post or send you a copy of his BIOS???


Yeah I've already looked through all that. I've asked a couple people here on OCN already as well. No one seems to have it. However, I have not yet talked to nojati. If that Techpowerup info on his card is right, it's just the stock Nvidia Bios. Which, if that's the case. Maybe that's why I've yet to see an actual PNY bios anywhere. I shall ask him though and see what the deal is. Thanks man.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> The versions are often the same, but they do change the vendor sub-code, even on reference cards.


Yeah all my PNY cards have had PNY subvendor tags. But if the Techpower info from nojati is right, then they didn't do that with this card. I'm sending him a PM now to verify.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Guys, there's finally a 980 Ti that might be worthy of replacing my Titan X's. The EVGA Kingpin. Mr. Kingpin plans on releasing a BIOS for his card that will have it running clock 4 clock as fast as a TX. We all know that a Titan X is slightly faster than a 980 Ti at the same clock speeds. Could the Kingpin possibly be a custom Titan X with 6GB?


----------



## RedM00N

Maybe in gaming, but what about folding









Also, why cant Kingpin owners just mod the bios themselves. How does the whole KP cards go when it comes to bios'?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> Maybe in gaming, but what about folding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, why cant Kingpin owners just mod the bios themselves. How does the whole KP cards go when it comes to bios'?


has 3 bios slots... and they mod like any others.







(cept it's voltage unlocked







)

the 980Ti classy is on my buy list.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> The reference Nvidia BIOS is in the 4-pack, link is in my sig. GM200.ROM in the Zip file.


D'oh! Of course it is! Thank you, again Sheyster.

+rep for your Christ-like patience


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> has 3 bios slots... and they mod like any others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (cept it's voltage unlocked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> the 980Ti classy is on my buy list.


If I'm running watercooling on kpe/classy, what advantage would the kpe offer from the classy? They're both voltage unlocked on vcore/vmem/vpll right?


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> If I'm running watercooling on kpe/classy, what advantage would the kpe offer from the classy?


KPE are designed to excel at sub ambient temps - ideally utilising a DICE/Ln2 setup.

If you are planning to simply watercool then KPE is not necessarily your best option.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> KPE are designed to excel at sub ambient temps - ideally utilising a DICE/Ln2 setup.
> 
> If you are planning to simply watercool then KPE is not necessarily your best option.


So get the classy if not doing any extreme stuff?

Also to note, running modified werepug's bios, I can't get 1.23, only 1.224 or higher (1.24 to 1.27)


----------



## szeged

in my experience with the 780,780ti and 980 classifieds and kingpins(obv not the 780 kingpins as they dont exist) the classifieds are on average much better overclockers on air and water vs the kingpin. when you drop temps past -50c then the kingpin starts to really shine. I had 4 980 classifieds and kingpins and the classys won every time on water but when i strapped the ln2 pot onto the cards the kingpins started to dance like there was no tomorrow.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Are ln2 pots a fill it, bench, and then shut her down type of system?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Are ln2 pots a fill it, bench, and then shut her down type of system?


more like

3 hours of set up

fill the pot up

troubleshoot what went wrong 10 seconds into the bench run for an hour

re fill the pot

troubleshoot again

repeat x 10

finally get a good score

shut the rig down out of frustration


----------



## Costas

Szeged sums it up nicely...


----------



## TK421

I edit werepug's bios to not throttle at 65c, have voltage adjustment, min voltage on load P0 is 1.23 (1.236 on my card) to 1.274 or 1.278v (adjustable with msi ab or nvinspector)

Copied skynet's power settings so you can have more power target / limit.

https://mega.co.nz/#!LowznKIZ!S45N54m62nh7JobRi8ublPPHTLg86FcsfWY61JXrdwk

Boost disabled.

Reset overclock before you flash since the clock is a bit different on this one.


----------



## achilles73

That should be a nice bios... nice work... but its to much for my aircooled TX.

Could someone (please) do the needed modifications (to remove the throttling at 65')
to the Sheyster's modded HC425 Bios ?

Thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> more like
> 3 hours of set up
> fill the pot up
> troubleshoot what went wrong 10 seconds into the bench run for an hour
> re fill the pot
> troubleshoot again
> repeat x 10
> finally get a good score
> shut the rig down out of frustration


forgot one thing...
spend an hour or more De-greaseing your MB.

regarding the kingpins/classifieds... I kinda had the opposite experience with the 780Ti series (4 classies, 6 kingpins), and the same as you with the 980 classy/KP series.
But: ASUS just launched the 980 Ti Strix








decisions decisions...


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> forgot one thing...
> 
> spend an hour or more De-greaseing your MB.


and that







its the worst when youre lazy like me and end up getting yourself covered in it.


----------



## RedM00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> has 3 bios slots... and they mod like any others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (cept it's voltage unlocked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> the 980Ti classy is on my buy list.


So I wonder what he does differently then. Maybe its just a more "official high end" bios.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> So I wonder what he does differently then. Maybe its just a more "official high end" bios.


I'm not sure what dc650 is referring to. Vince (or more likely Shamino) can work magic on a bios. The modified bios for the 980 strix was absolutely super. http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2896
if he does one for the 980Ti strix - i might be tempted to go tri SLi again.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'm not sure what dc650 is referring to. Vince (or more likely Shamino) can work magic on a bios. The modified bios for the 980 strix was absolutely super. http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2896
> if he does one for the 980Ti strix - i might be tempted to go tri SLi again.


Can magic work on reference Titan X also?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Can magic work on reference Titan X also?


Wut? these are not MBT mods. they are microcode rewrites.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Wut? these are not MBT mods. they are microcode rewrites.


so, can kingpin/vince do microcode rewrites on titan x? so we can have magical overclocking benefits? :v


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> so, can kingpin/vince do microcode rewrites on titan x? so we can have magical overclocking benefits? :v


ask them..


----------



## wsarahan

Guys how are you?

I know that I already asked but I'm really worried about my Titans X temps, even at low games the GPU reaches more than 70C easy, and the fans are at 90% - 100% the GPU utilization is 100% also

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## szeged

70c with 90 to 100% fan is abnormal.

Can you try to take the cooler off and redo the thermal paste?


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 70c with 90 to 100% fan is abnormal.
> 
> Can you try to take the cooler off and redo the thermal paste?


I don't know, never opened a card before, don't even know how to do that, is it easy? Worried to brick something

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> so, can kingpin/vince do microcode rewrites on titan x? so we can have magical overclocking benefits? :v


No need for this with the kind of hard mods they do to them.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 70c with 90 to 100% fan is abnormal.
> 
> Can you try to take the cooler off and redo the thermal paste?


I think his ambient might be really high, probably no AC.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> I don't know, never opened a card before, don't even know how to do that, is it easy? Worried to brick something
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


it is very easy.

Put your card on a soft surface like a mouse pad or rubber pad. Take a small phillips head screwdriver and take off all the screws on the back of the card and gently take the cooler off, then re do the thermal paste then put the cooler back on. Ive done this with many cards with no problems.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'm not sure what dc650 is referring to. Vince (or more likely Shamino) can work magic on a bios. The modified bios for the 980 strix was absolutely super. http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2896
> if he does one for the 980Ti strix - i might be tempted to go tri SLi again.


http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showpost.php?p=30385&postcount=18


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 70c with 90 to 100% fan is abnormal.
> 
> Can you try to take the cooler off and redo the thermal paste?
> 
> 
> 
> I think his ambient might be really high, probably no AC.
Click to expand...

The worse is that I have AC









But I live in a very hot country, Brazil is a tropical one, anyway I did not have this hight temps at my olds 980's, I had backplates but I don't think that it makes too much difference

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> The worse is that I have AC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I live in a very hot country, Brazil is a tropical one, anyway I did not have this hight temps at my olds 980's, I had backplates but I don't think that it makes too much difference
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


Yes brazil is very hot







i wish i knew Portuguese to talk to you easier









I think your best option is to remount the cooler and put your own thermal paste on them.


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> The worse is that I have AC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I live in a very hot country, Brazil is a tropical one, anyway I did not have this hight temps at my olds 980's, I had backplates but I don't think that it makes too much difference
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Yes brazil is very hot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wish i knew Portuguese to talk to you easier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think your best option is to remount the cooler and put your own thermal paste on them.
Click to expand...

Wich method should I use to reaply?

Pea one or should I put the paste in a finger and make all the core covered?

Tks

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Yes brazil is very hot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wish i knew Portuguese to talk to you easier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think your best option is to remount the cooler and put your own thermal paste on them.


Would CLU make a difference on the stock cooler vs Gelid Extreme? Also same question with EK Waterblock.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Wich method should I use to reaply?
> 
> Pea one or should I put the paste in a finger and make all the core covered?
> 
> Tks
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


I like the small drop in the middle method, it has always worked for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> Would CLU make a difference on the stock cooler vs Gelid Extreme? Also same question with EK Waterblock.


Yes it would make a difference though not a huge one, but it would be there. The only problem is CLU is conductive so you have to be very careful when applying it. Im a fumbling idiot so i stick with gelid.


----------



## veedubfreak

CLU usual doesn't really help unless you're adding it under the lid of a CPU. I used CLU on my 4770k and use whatever paste I have sitting around for water blocks. You run out of voltage long before the paste becomes an issue.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Yes it would make a difference though not a huge one, but it would be there. The only problem is CLU is conductive so you have to be very careful when applying it. Im a fumbling idiot so i stick with gelid.


No to worried about applying it, steady hands and what not. I've heard with CLU you can't really remove it without scratching the surface to which it was applied how true is that?


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> No to worried about applying it, steady hands and what not. I've heard with CLU you can't really remove it without scratching the surface to which it was applied how true is that?


But still easy enough to get it somewhere you dont want it, ie transfer from hands, not lined up when putting cooler on then smudging somewhere, etc. But it is true, it doesnt tend to run, unless you put too much on.

If you have a very small die and high power density, like tim1 (between die/ihs) on 4790k, CLU can drop temps 20C at 180W load compared to thickly applied paste (mine dropped 22C). But same clu between much larger surface area like IHS/waterblock, you only drop temps another 3-4C.

titanx with lower power density/ larger surface area (and no problem with gap caused by adhesive), you may see 2-3C temp drop with clu versus best paste. Not worth it to me. I will just stick with better pastes for gpu and tim2 on cpu. Only tim1 on cpu to me is worth bothering with conductive tims. Others may have no issue and want the additional few C...but definitely have to be more vigilant using it.


----------



## deadwidesmile

So, odd thing happened. I had a Witcher 3 crash last night. Now, my main card is downclocking to 400mhz and doesn't seem to get back up to speed lol.


----------



## wsarahan

How many degrees should drop from the stock thermal paste to the gelid extreme?

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> How many degrees should drop from the stock thermal paste to the gelid extreme?
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


normally 2-4c but in your situation i believe it will be more as 70c+ with 90% fan speed is not normal at all.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> No need for this with the kind of hard mods they do to them.


eh - that's not quite what the history has been with the EVbot capable cards and bios mods. Shamino and KP provided great AM support (at least up to the 980 KP that is...)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showpost.php?p=30385&postcount=18


NIce! I do hope follow-thru is better than the 980 Kingpin which was very disappointing for me. Had 2 for about 3 weeks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> So, odd thing happened. I had a Witcher 3 crash last night. Now, my main card is downclocking to 400mhz and doesn't seem to get back up to speed lol.


most likely a driver bork. did you try wiping with DDU and reinstalling?


----------



## deadwidesmile

I'll have to give that a shot @Jpmboy

I haven't run DDU yet, so it's probably about time.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

I am a over 1000 miles from my rig, but at max fan speeds +99mV and 1430/8000 clocks i see 65C on both cards. Might hit 67 once in a while. That is games and benchmarks.

Only other changes, back plates and IC Diamond thermal paste.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> eh - that's not quite what the history has been with the EVbot capable cards and bios mods. Shamino and KP provided great AM support (at least up to the 980 KP that is...)


I was strictly talking about T-X cards, not anything else more exotic.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I was strictly talking about T-X cards, not anything else more exotic.


Yes, you are right. The TX is what it is... top card!


----------



## deadwidesmile

Does the Cyclops BIOS throttle down when not being stressed? So far I haven't ever had it work like that. Now it's actually dropping voltage, etc...


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Does the Cyclops BIOS throttle down when not being stressed? So far I haven't ever had it work like that. Now it's actually dropping voltage, etc...


Speaking of is there a link to the Bios(s) that don't throttle at 65C?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> Speaking of is there a link to the Bios(s) that don't throttle at 65C?


I'm working on something new, you might wanna wait.









Hopefully this will be the end-all be-all Titan-X BIOS.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I'm working on something new, you might wanna wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully this will be the end-all be-all Titan-X BIOS.


Nice!!! The suspension is killing me


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> Nice!!! The suspension is killing me


LOL, almost done, testing it this afternoon.


----------



## achilles73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> LOL, almost done, testing it this afternoon.


Great







Waiting to test that


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> I don't know, never opened a card before, don't even know how to do that, is it easy? Worried to brick something
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> it is very easy.
> 
> Put your card on a soft surface like a mouse pad or rubber pad. Take a small phillips head screwdriver and take off all the screws on the back of the card and gently take the cooler off, then re do the thermal paste then put the cooler back on. Ive done this with many cards with no problems.


Don´t forget. We had cases already here where the stock cooler came without thermal pads







I think is time to open the card and take a peek on it. If you need help I am close by


----------



## wsarahan

Guys need your help again, not help this time just to know if everything is ok

So i took courage and changed the thermal paste from my top card (the best Asics but the hottest one, the bottom card even with the stock thermal paste is someting about 6 / 8 dregrees cooler than the top one ) the thermal pads was there, i don`t know if i put the card right back but it was the only way that fitted .

How do i know if everything was ok? tested some games for some minutes and the card is still alive







If something was wrong the card had already some problem?

The temps now:

Witcher 3 -5C

F1 2015 -3C

Both at 100% fan speed tested

The Gelid Extreme has some sure time or the temps i got now will be the temps i`ll have later?

Thanks guys, i`m shaking till now, dont know how i had courage to open a card like that....


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Guys need your help again, not help this time just to know if everything is ok
> 
> So i took courage and changed the thermal paste from my top card (the best Asics but the hottest one, the bottom card even with the stock thermal paste is someting about 6 / 8 dregrees cooler than the top one ) the thermal pads was there, i don`t know if i put the card right back but it was the only way that fitted .
> 
> How do i know if everything was ok? tested some games for some minutes and the card is still alive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If something was wrong the card had already some problem?
> 
> The temps now:
> 
> Witcher 3 -5C
> 
> F1 2015 -3C
> 
> Both at 100% fan speed tested
> 
> The Gelid Extreme has some sure time or the temps i got now will be the temps i`ll have later?
> 
> Thanks guys, i`m shaking till now, dont know how i had courage to open a card like that....


If you saw temps drop at that fan speed from before, you should be fine. Gelid GCX needs no cure time AFAIK.


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> If you saw temps drop at that fan speed from before, you should be fine. Gelid GCX needs no cure time AFAIK.


Low temp drops

But i`m just worried if i did everything ok, i mean, if i closed the board ok and if the thermal pads was placed at the right spot, if the card can blow after some time.....









If the pc turned on and the games was ok should i be ok?

And other question, as i told the bottom card is way less hotter even at idle, but it has a lower asics 63 and the top 79% should i revert the cards or let like is now? The best Asics on top?

Thanks


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Guys need your help again, not help this time just to know if everything is ok
> 
> So i took courage and changed the thermal paste from my top card (the best Asics but the hottest one, the bottom card even with the stock thermal paste is someting about 6 / 8 dregrees cooler than the top one ) the thermal pads was there, i don`t know if i put the card right back but it was the only way that fitted .
> 
> How do i know if everything was ok? tested some games for some minutes and the card is still alive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If something was wrong the card had already some problem?
> 
> The temps now:
> 
> Witcher 3 -5C
> 
> F1 2015 -3C
> 
> Both at 100% fan speed tested
> 
> The Gelid Extreme has some sure time or the temps i got now will be the temps i`ll have later?
> 
> Thanks guys, i`m shaking till now, dont know how i had courage to open a card like that....


Remember your bottom card most likely gets a lot more fresh air than the top card because of the Cooler design so you should expect that variation between top and bottom.


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> Remember your bottom card most likely gets a lot more fresh air than the top card because of the Cooler design so you should expect that variation between top and bottom.


Thanks

I just wanna be sure that everything is ok after I opened the card and changed the thermal paste









The temps are still hot here, maybe I have to come back to stock bios and leave HC 425 one? Or the temps will not drop?


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> I just wanna be sure that everything is ok after I opened the card and changed the thermal paste
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The temps are still hot here, maybe I have to come back to stock bios and leave HC 425 one? Or the temps will not drop?


If you can keep the cards under ~80c and you don't mind the noise of the fans it shouldn't be a problem. They are rated to 90c.


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> If you can keep the cards under ~80c and you don't mind the noise of the fans it shouldn't be a problem. They are rated to 90c.


Thanks

But about opened the card, how do I know that I made everything OK and the card won't blow or have some issue? Never did this before


----------



## deadwidesmile

353.30 driver crashes like crazy. Can't run anything for some reason without one of the cards dumping the drivers and failing to boost.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Does the Cyclops BIOS throttle down when not being stressed? So far I haven't ever had it work like that. Now it's actually dropping voltage, etc...


yes - so does cyclops3. If you have a 144Hz monitor, it will hold the card in P0 state. drop to 120 and idles at P8.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> But about opened the card, how do I know that I made everything OK and the card won't blow or have some issue? Never did this before


We'll if all the screws went back into place there is really only one way they fit so you probably did it fine. The worst case scenario is that you put the TIM on poorly, but that would only impact performance.

Run Heaven or Firestrike Ultra on a loop for an hour and see what happens with the temps.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes - so does cyclops3. If you have a 144Hz monitor, it will hold the card in P0 state. drop to 120 and idles at P8.


Sadly, mine don't drop any voltage currently. But, I'm on a 4k monitor so that has a lot to do with it I'm sure.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Sadly, mine don't drop any voltage currently. But, I'm on a 4k monitor so that has a lot to do with it I'm sure.


nah - I'm on 4K (and a 1440P 144/120). the 4K monitor does not hold P0. Are you using precisionX?


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> LOL, almost done, testing it this afternoon.


Anxiously awaiting this for sure!


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nah - I'm on 4K (and a 1440P 144/120). the 4K monitor does not hold P0. Are you using precisionX?


Really? Weird.

Yeah, it's holding full voltage state constantly and doesn't downclock at all. I'm on PX, yes.

*Edit*

I reflashed the Cyclops3 bios and go figure, everything's running swimmingly now. Downclocks like a champ and everything. Weird how it wasn't working before. The only issues is all of my preset profiles now boost WAAAAY to high. I was running +425/+450 on my bench profile (Precision-X) and went to test that one out as it was my max stable OC in valley, boom, tried to boost to like 1720, lol.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Really? Weird.
> 
> Yeah, it's holding full voltage state constantly and doesn't downclock at all. I'm on PX, yes.
> 
> *Edit*
> 
> I reflashed the Cyclops3 bios and go figure, everything's running swimmingly now. Downclocks like a champ and everything. Weird how it wasn't working before. The only issues is all of my preset profiles now boost WAAAAY to high. I was running +425/+450 on my bench profile (Precision-X) and went to test that one out as it was my max stable OC in valley, boom, tried to boost to like 1720, lol.


IDK - the original cyclop and cyclops3 have the same boost table... IMO - if it's not the driver, it's PX. The bios would not get borked by use (hard or not). I've seen more issues with PX since 347.88 drivers. I use AB - works great.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Well, just sold one of my Titan Xs. Going to return the last one for a full refund. Its been fun guys!

BTW, I was packing my Asus Titan X and noticed the last 2 numbers for the serial number on the back of the card dont match up with the serial number on the box. I let TigerDirect know so I hope they don't give me crap about it....


----------



## deadwidesmile

I'll back to AB. It's actually my preferred. Before bios flashing, I ran PX for the voltage control mostly.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> I'll back to AB. It's actually my preferred. Before bios flashing, I ran PX for the voltage control mostly.


the AB 4.1.1 has voltage control, just need to check the box.








but cyclop3 would not respond to the voltage slider anyway,


----------



## deadwidesmile

Yeah, I don't bother with the voltage control once I started flashing BIOS'. Honestly, I think it's the 353.30 drivers. After 2 crashes in games (W3 and AW) I don't throttle down at all.

And, crashes like crazy. It's a shame because G-Sync works like a charm currently with these drivers. On 353.49 drivers (Hotfix drivers) I run WAAAY better all around but, G-sync seems to be borked pretty significantly with them.


----------



## tconroy135

Does anyone think it's a bad idea to hook the TX to the single 8+6 power cable from the PSU?


----------



## SteezyTN

My dad came home with a 55 4K Samsung smart TV. Got it open box for cheap. I went and plugged my Tx SLI PC in it, and I couldn't even play in SLI because my SLI bridge must be bad. With SLI enabled, and at 4K, I would get green lines that would flicker. When I disabled SLI, everything worked fine.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> Does anyone think it's a bad idea to hook the TX to the single 8+6 power cable from the PSU?


What I mean is the "6+2pin + 6pin PCI-E VGA Cable"


----------



## RedM00N

Sounds like the bridge is bad. Try seeing if debris is inside the connector, or on the pins on the cards.

Also, cCurrently in a live chat with nvidia....woo


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> What I mean is the "6+2pin + 6pin PCI-E VGA Cable"


That's how it's suppose to be. I use a 6+2 and a 6. I don't think a 6+2 AND 6 pin in one exist.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> What I mean is the "6+2pin + 6pin PCI-E VGA Cable"


depending on the power rail setup in your PSU and the quality (gauge) of the cable, using the "Y" cable is not an issue. I've used the 1500i Y cables with much higher power cards than the TX.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Yeah, I don't bother with the voltage control once I started flashing BIOS'. Honestly, I think it's the 353.30 drivers. After 2 crashes in games (W3 and AW) I don't throttle down at all.
> 
> And, crashes like crazy. It's a shame because G-Sync works like a charm currently with these drivers. On 353.49 drivers (Hotfix drivers) I run WAAAY better all around but, G-sync seems to be borked pretty significantly with them.











I'm using the same driver - been okay so far with AW. haven't really played W3 - don't like 3rd person.


----------



## Sheyster

Here is the new BIOS pack!

- Based on the EVGA HC BIOS.

- 475w max Power Limit at +119% slider position, 400w at 100%.

- ZERO temp throttling up to 85 degrees C. Please keep your air cooled cards under 80 if possible folks!

- The Zip file below includes low voltage (1.237v), Maxair (1.256v) and WC (1.281v) versions.

- The boost table and default boost has been altered for this BIOS. To calculate your +core needed for your maximum boost clock, the formula is (Amount of maximum boost you want - 1012).

- Example - For 1500 MHz max boost under load, the calculation is: 1500 - 1012 = 488 +core. Just move the +core slider to 488.

GM200-ULTIMATE.zip 451k .zip file


Very low voltage options added for 1.200v and 1.168v:

GM200-ULTIMATE-1200mv1168mv.zip 301k .zip file


These may be useful for those with high ASIC cards who don't need extra voltage to reach a good OC.

And a final 1.150mv ultra low voltage version added for those with the stock cooler who want minimal fan noise. I was still able to OC to 1405 with this one:

GM200-ULTIMATE-1150mv.zip 150k .zip file


*Have fun and as usual FLASH AT YOUR OWN RISK!*

@szeged, please merge this one into the OP kind sir.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Nice one Sheyster, I'll have to give them a go - Thanks dude!!!


----------



## WaXmAn




----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Here is the new BIOS pack!
> 
> - Based on EVGA HC BIOS.
> 
> - 475w Power Limit at +119% slider position. 400w at 100%
> 
> - ZERO temp throttling up to 85 degrees C. Please keep your air cooled cards under 80 if possible folks!
> 
> - The Zip file below includes low voltage (1.237v), Maxair (1.256x) and WC (1.281v) versions
> 
> - The boost table and default boost has been altered for this BIOS. To calculate your +core needed for your maximum boost clock, the formula is (Amount of maximum boost you want - 1012).
> 
> - Example - For 1500 MHz max boost under load, the calculation is: 1500 - 1012 = 488 +core. Just move the +core slider to 488.
> 
> GM200-ULTIMATE.zip 451k .zip file
> 
> 
> *Have fun and as usual FLASH AT YOUR OWN RISK!*
> 
> @szeged, please merge this one into the OP kind sir.


posting it now


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> 353.30 driver crashes like crazy. Can't run anything for some reason without one of the cards dumping the drivers and failing to boost.


Have you tried the latest hotfix driver???

http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/geforce-353-49-hotfix-driver-download.html


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> My dad came home with a 55 4K Samsung smart TV. Got it open box for cheap. I went and plugged my Tx SLI PC in it, and I couldn't even play in SLI because my SLI bridge must be bad. With SLI enabled, and at 4K, I would get green lines that would flicker. When I disabled SLI, everything worked fine.


Do you have the original EVGA bridge? They are known to cause issues with certain high res diplays.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Do you have the original EVGA bridge? They are known to cause issues with certain high res diplays.


I'm using the bridge that came with my mobo (Maximus Vi Hero). I'll be upgrading to the Evga V2 when I finish my caselabs build


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Here is the new BIOS pack!
> 
> - Based on the EVGA HC BIOS.
> 
> - 475w max Power Limit at +119% slider position, 400w at 100%.
> 
> - ZERO temp throttling up to 85 degrees C. Please keep your air cooled cards under 80 if possible folks!
> 
> - The Zip file below includes low voltage (1.237v), Maxair (1.256v) and WC (1.281v) versions.
> 
> - The boost table and default boost has been altered for this BIOS. To calculate your +core needed for your maximum boost clock, the formula is (Amount of maximum boost you want - 1012).
> 
> - Example - For 1500 MHz max boost under load, the calculation is: 1500 - 1012 = 488 +core. Just move the +core slider to 488.
> 
> GM200-ULTIMATE.zip 451k .zip file
> 
> 
> *Have fun and as usual FLASH AT YOUR OWN RISK!*
> 
> @szeged, please merge this one into the OP kind sir.


Nice work

Won`t try this one just because my temps are too high here, but i`d like to


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Have you tried the latest hotfix driver???
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/geforce-353-49-hotfix-driver-download.html


I actually just came from that Hotfix Driver. It wouldn't work with my 4k G-Sync monitor. I ended up going with the one JUST before that (353.38) and G-Sync works like a boss and I'm already pushing 9400 in Firestrike ultra. It's amazing how much difference a driver can make when it comes to benchmarks and overall quality of life with a GPU, heh. On 353.49 driver I hit 6164 in Valley 1.0! Was crazy. But, gaming quality was crapola due to a lack of G-sync functionality.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Here is the new BIOS pack!
> 
> - Based on the EVGA HC BIOS.
> 
> - 475w max Power Limit at +119% slider position, 400w at 100%.
> 
> - ZERO temp throttling up to 85 degrees C. Please keep your air cooled cards under 80 if possible folks!
> 
> - The Zip file below includes low voltage (1.237v), Maxair (1.256v) and WC (1.281v) versions.
> 
> - The boost table and default boost has been altered for this BIOS. To calculate your +core needed for your maximum boost clock, the formula is (Amount of maximum boost you want - 1012).
> 
> - Example - For 1500 MHz max boost under load, the calculation is: 1500 - 1012 = 488 +core. Just move the +core slider to 488.
> 
> GM200-ULTIMATE.zip 451k .zip file
> 
> 
> *Have fun and as usual FLASH AT YOUR OWN RISK!*
> 
> @szeged, please merge this one into the OP kind sir.


Dude can i ask.
Y change the boost table??
So is the default core same as hc??
Y the increase to 400watts at 100%. At 1.237/1.25 nvr seen any card hit more that 375.

So the gain here i guess is no more theottling at 65 which benefits air cool.

But the rest?? Whats the gain?? Just asking btw . Trying to understand the difference n the sudden big change in boost table.

Ure previous hc 425 was spot on for 1.237v.


----------



## deadwidesmile

So far both my TX's need more than 1.23v to even maaaybe hit 1500 heh. Cyclops3 is about the only thing that carries me to the occasional 1520 range.


----------



## jh30uk

@ cstkl1 At least the Core clocks are back in check as with the MAXAIR2 just moving the slider to 150% for power made my core 1533+ and freeze up.

I had to undercook the core slider to get it back under 1500mhz and it was different in different games/Apps.

This new version gain me nothing OC wise on all 3 voltage version of roms but the core is same speed in all games/apps and starts of nice and low so I can add 488+ to it to get 1500mhz.

@ deadwidesmile, the Straps on Maxwell as same as before, you can do 1502 then 1515 then 1528 on the core not any other speeds as its all in steps of 13mhz.

If you are at 1500mhz its really running 1489mhz Core.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Ah! I had no idea it stepped in 13mhz increments. Thank you @jh30uk.

I'll have to play around at getting 1515 > 1528. I've run up to 1540 at one point in time but for some reason can barely push 1515 now.


----------



## jh30uk

AFAIR on a stock bios it will not go up in 1mhz jumps but only the 13mhz, its modded biosies for some reason show these 1-2mhz jumps that are not actual real clocks.

Keep adding 13mhz (Kepler/Maxwell) to get clocks that are off that scale, ie. 1398 (in Yellow)+13=1411 (in Green) all the way to 1502.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Dude can i ask.
> Y change the boost table??
> So is the default core same as hc??
> Y the increase to 400watts at 100%. At 1.237/1.25 nvr seen any card hit more that 375.
> 
> So the gain here i guess is no more theottling at 65 which benefits air cool.
> 
> But the rest?? Whats the gain?? Just asking btw . Trying to understand the difference n the sudden big change in boost table.
> 
> Ure previous hc 425 was spot on for 1.237v.


True that this BIOS mainly is to avoid throttling. With 400w as the default power limit, only extreme water cooled OC at 1.281v will need to use the slider pretty much, and it's not really THAT much higher than before, only 50w at default (100%). Default core and boost table are not the same as HC. I figured having the default core as close to 1000 as possible would make it easier to calculate your needed +core for desired max boost. Also, this lower default core clock gives people an option of running the card cooler if they're playing something that is not demanding (MMO, old games, etc). Just trying something different this time, which I believe is more flexible and also requires less tweaking overall.


----------



## achilles73

@Sheyster

Great work as always, will flash this bios tonight, thanks


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> True that this BIOS mainly is to avoid throttling. With 400w as the default power limit, only extreme water cooled OC at 1.281v will need to use the slider pretty much, and it's not really THAT much higher than before, only 50w at default (100%). Default core and boost table are not the same as HC. I figured having the default core as close to 1000 as possible would make it easier to calculate your needed +core for desired max boost. Also, this lower default core clock gives people an option of running the card cooler if they're playing something that is not demanding (MMO, old games, etc). Just trying something different this time, which I believe is more flexible and also requires less tweaking overall.


Ic
will test later at night but gonna assume no diff.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> True that this BIOS mainly is to avoid throttling. With 400w as the default power limit, only extreme water cooled OC at 1.281v will need to use the slider pretty much, and it's not really THAT much higher than before, only 50w at default (100%). Default core and boost table are not the same as HC. I figured having the default core as close to 1000 as possible would make it easier to calculate your needed +core for desired max boost. Also, this lower default core clock gives people an option of running the card cooler if they're playing something that is not demanding (MMO, old games, etc). Just trying something different this time, which I believe is more flexible and also requires less tweaking overall.


This is basically what I've been doing with my Bios. Dropping them down to stock speeds to start and just OCing from there. It's nice to be able to have your cards barely active during games of League of Legends and the like.... lol.... Good stuff man, very similar to what I have running now.


----------



## lowgun

Just a heads up, looks like the ACX 2.0 coolers with backplate are back in stock on EVGA.com
http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-FS-2990-B9


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowgun*
> 
> Just a heads up, looks like the ACX 2.0 coolers with backplate are back in stock on EVGA.com
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-FS-2990-B9


I didn't even realize they made this; was thinking about getting a hybrid kit, but just ordered one of these! Thanks for the info.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> This is basically what I've been doing with my Bios. Dropping them down to stock speeds to start and just OCing from there. It's nice to be able to have your cards barely active during games of League of Legends and the like.... lol.... Good stuff man, very similar to what I have running now.


Cool!







I'm probably going to add two more to the Ultimate pack, a 1.162v ultra low volt version and a 1.205v lower volt option as well. 1.237v might be too much for some people who want to run ~1400 MHz.









These 2 additions should round things out quite nicely I think. This will probably be my last release for T-X.







FWIW, I really like this last one.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> I didn't even realize they made this; was thinking about getting a hybrid kit, but just ordered one of these! Thanks for the info.


The hybrid is only a bit more $ and certainly cools MUCH better. I know that finding them in stock has been a big problem though.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> The hybrid is only a bit more $ and certainly cools MUCH better. I know that finding them in stock has been a big problem though.


Yeah; but really on reference I get 1450 with 70% fan and temps ~70-75 on 99% Load; so I just want it to be a little cooler and a little quieter and I think the ACX can perform this task; also the ACX doesn't run the risk of pump noise


----------



## kaioshade

Still trying to find those coolers. they sell out in about 3 minuted in the middle of the night, and the notification system doesnt work for squat.


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> Yeah; but really on reference I get 1450 with 70% fan and temps ~70-75 on 99% Load; so I just want it to be a little cooler and a little quieter and I think the ACX can perform this task; also the ACX doesn't run the risk of pump noise


Sad they don't ship to Brazil, will be awesome have this at my sli rig


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm probably going to add two more to the Ultimate pack, a 1.162v ultra low volt version and a 1.205v lower volt option as well. 1.237v might be too much for some people who want to run ~1400 MHz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These 2 additions should round things out quite nicely I think. This will probably be my last release for T-X.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FWIW, I really like this last one.


Yeah definitely would like a lower volt version because I think I am using more v than necessary with the current lowest one.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Sad they don't ship to Brazil, will be awesome have this at my sli rig


I ordered mine on Amazon for the _Prime_ shipping. Amazon might ship to brazil, idk.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00YJJB7JQ?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaioshade*
> 
> Still trying to find those coolers. they sell out in about 3 minuted in the middle of the night, and the notification system doesnt work for squat.


PM this dude, he had 2 AIO coolers for sale, I think he still has one left if you're quick???









http://www.overclock.net/u/463219/jquala


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jh30uk*
> 
> AFAIR on a stock bios it will not go up in 1mhz jumps but only the 13mhz, its modded biosies for some reason show these 1-2mhz jumps that are not actual real clocks.
> 
> Keep adding 13mhz (Kepler/Maxwell) to get clocks that are off that scale, ie. 1398 (in Yellow)+13=1411 (in Green) all the way to 1502.


this is basically true for any of these bioses. 13Hz clock bins is how AB and PX (or NVI) sliders should be used.. eg, 39, 130, 260, 286, 377... etc.


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> I ordered mine on Amazon for the _Prime_ shipping. Amazon might ship to brazil, idk.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00YJJB7JQ?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00


Yes they ship to Brazil ?

But it's impossible to buy with the taxes here

One piece will be including taxes $156,51!!!!!!

For my both cards $315!!!!


----------



## jh30uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> this is basically true for any of these bioses. 13Hz clock bins is how AB and PX (or NVI) sliders should be used.. eg, 39, 130, 260, 286, 377... etc.


On *Modded* Bioses for myself at least (680/780Ti/TX), all my Software Apps see each 1-2mhz Core increase even though this is not the actual real core.

i.e. Heaven/Valley show 1501/1502/1505/1507 etc. (not every 1 MHz shows up though).

On the *Stock* Bioses they did not show a change till I hit a 13mhz strap so were real clocks.


----------



## kaioshade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> PM this dude, he had 2 AIO coolers for sale, I think he still has one left if you're quick???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/u/463219/jquala


Just sent a message, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Sheyster

Added 2 new additional options for ultra low voltage/high ASIC air cooled users:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/12210#post_24170415

These two would also be good options if you want to use them in conjunction with a quiet fan curve that doesn't get aggressive until 80 degrees C. The card(s) won't ever throttle and you'll still have a relatively quiet card even with the stock cooler.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Added 2 new additional options for ultra low voltage/high ASIC air cooled users:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/12210#post_24170415
> 
> These two would also be good options if you want to use them in conjunction with a quiet fan curve that doesn't get aggressive until 80 degrees C. The card(s) won't ever throttle and you'll still have a relatively quiet card even with the stock cooler.


Send them from 50% to 100% at 80c, but I might give myself a heart attack when I think my room suddenly goes from dead quiet into a wind tunnel.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> Send them from 50% to 100% at 80c, but I might give myself a heart attack when I think my room suddenly goes from dead quiet into a wind tunnel.


Jump to 100% is probably too aggressive, maybe go up to 65% at 80 C, then jump again higher at 84 C.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Jump to 100% is probably too aggressive, maybe go up to 65% at 80 C, then jump again higher at 84 C.


IRL I usually don't let it go above 70c


----------



## upload420

Someone please tell me what thermal pads I need for the ek-fc waterblock and backplate. I had a leak during leak test on the waterblock so I took apart everything will have the titan dry all day and night. It was the smallest bit of water that go into the card. I will be using a hair dryer as well but I want to get the thermal pads shipping. I have this waterblock780976981048 and this backplate http://www.performance-pcs.com/accessories-gpu-blocks/ek-fc-titan-x-gtx980-ti-backplate-nickel.html. Please let me know asap I will overnight the stuff so I can get back to work tomorrow. Thank god for leak test tho ey.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Thermal pad details can be found here:-

https://shop.ekwb.com/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109830567.pdf

https://shop.ekwb.com/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109830581.pdf


----------



## upload420

ok so .5 is the size I need ok order now overnight shipping hopefully I can finish this thing tomorrow.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Yep there mostly 0.5mm, with a couple of 1mm strips thrown in just for good measure!!!


----------



## petedread

Hi guys, I'm trying to decide between a Titan X and a 980ti Asus Strix. I have been advised that the difference in FPS between a OC'd 980ti and a OC'd Titan X is just a few frames, like 1, 2 maybe 3 (generally speaking of course). And that the Titan X is a better choice if you are using 2 or 3 cards in SLI, where as for a single card the 980ti is often a better choice. I will be water cooling which ever card I get. I wanted to ask you guys on this thread, who have had experience overclocking the Titan X, how far can this card be pushed, can voltage be unlocked and are there BIOS's for getting more of this GPU?

I have a 4k monitor
I will be using a EK block
No SLI
Not concerned about price
Want the best gaming performance I can get.

The Asus Strix 980ti is a amazing GPU, I would love overclocking it and benching it but ultimately if I can't get it to out perform a less overclockable Titan X, then the Titan X is going to give me better gaming experience.

What do you guys think? Is the Titan X the best card out there or are the 980ti's overclocking and pumping out better a) gaming FPS, b)benchmark scores?

Oh and could somebody point me to some pages in this thread where people are talking about overclocking please?

Thanks.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *petedread*
> 
> *I have a 4k monitor*
> I will be using a EK block
> *No SLI*
> Not concerned about price
> *Want the best gaming performance I can get.*


You'll need SLI regardless of which route you go.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jh30uk*
> 
> On *Modded* Bioses for myself at least (680/780Ti/TX), all my Software Apps see each 1-2mhz Core increase even *though this is not the actual real core*.
> 
> i.e. Heaven/Valley show 1501/1502/1505/1507 etc. (not every 1 MHz shows up though).
> 
> On the *Stock* Bioses they did not show a change till I hit a 13mhz strap so were real clocks.


yup - the bios will only move to the next clock bin when the full 13Hz range is exceeded. This is because the clock table is by 13Hz increments.








Unfortunately the clocks reported by valley are usually way off, and heaven 4.0 only reports memory frequency.

On another subject, I've been running a bios based on NV with all the settings from the EVGA SC bios and power/voltage identical to cyclops3. Been good so far, for water cooled cards.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *petedread*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm trying to decide between a Titan X and a 980ti Asus Strix. I have been advised that the difference in FPS between a OC'd 980ti and a OC'd Titan X is just a few frames, like 1, 2 maybe 3 (generally speaking of course). And that the Titan X is a better choice if you are using 2 or 3 cards in SLI, where as for a single card the 980ti is often a better choice. I will be water cooling which ever card I get. I wanted to ask you guys on this thread, who have had experience overclocking the Titan X, how far can this card be pushed, can voltage be unlocked and are there BIOS's for getting more of this GPU?
> 
> I have a 4k monitor
> I will be using a EK block
> No SLI
> Not concerned about price
> Want the best gaming performance I can get.
> 
> The Asus Strix 980ti is a amazing GPU, I would love overclocking it and benching it but ultimately if I can't get it to out perform a less overclockable Titan X, then the Titan X is going to give me better gaming experience.
> 
> What do you guys think? Is the Titan X the best card out there or are the 980ti's overclocking and pumping out better a) gaming FPS, b)benchmark scores?
> 
> Oh and could somebody point me to some pages in this thread where people are talking about overclocking please?
> 
> Thanks.


Sheyster is right - for 4K you'll need at least 2 gpus to handle the work load (i'm still using a 295x2 on one of my 4K rigs - and it is still pretty good at it - heresy, I know). if you are looking at the 980Ti strix, it should be a great card especially if Shamino provides a mod bios with voltage access (like the 980 strix) otherwise, the 980Ti classified or kingpin would be a great choice if you have an EVBOT or a voltage tool comes along (which it will







)
you'll need at least 2 of anything for 4k60 at reasonable fps.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm probably going to add two more to the Ultimate pack, a 1.162v ultra low volt version and a 1.205v lower volt option as well. 1.237v might be too much for some people who want to run ~1400 MHz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These 2 additions should round things out quite nicely I think. This will probably be my last release for T-X.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FWIW, I really like this last one.


Agreed, that would be perfect!


----------



## fireincairo

I'm installing my waterblock and when applying TIM to the vram (not sure if i'm supposed to but it seems to imply that in the instructions from EK. A little bit of TIM got on the board in between the squares. I can't get it off. Am i ****ed? What should I do? Is it okay to use some alcohol on a q tip to try to get it off?

Edit: Looking at this picture, it's between the top right two squares:


----------



## tommi6o

Any of you having d3d crashes with gta 5?


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fireincairo*
> 
> I'm installing my waterblock and when applying TIM to the vram (not sure if i'm supposed to but it seems to imply that in the instructions from EK. A little bit of TIM got on the board in between the squares. I can't get it off. Am i ****ed? What should I do? Is it okay to use some alcohol on a q tip to try to get it off?
> 
> Edit: Looking at this picture, it's between the top right two squares:


No unless you are using CLU or some other conductive paste.

Edit: You can also buy cleaner that will completely strip off the paste you misplaced on the PCB


----------



## fireincairo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> No unless you are using CLU or some other conductive paste.
> 
> Edit: You can also buy cleaner that will completely strip off the paste you misplaced on the PCB


What part is the phase regulator? Is it the silver blocks that I had to put the thermal pads on? I actually did put paste there.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fireincairo*
> 
> What part is the phase regulator? Is it the silver blocks that I had to put the thermal pads on? I actually did put paste there.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *petedread*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm trying to decide between a Titan X and a 980ti Asus Strix. I have been advised that the difference in FPS between a OC'd 980ti and a OC'd Titan X is just a few frames, like 1, 2 maybe 3 (generally speaking of course). And that the Titan X is a better choice if you are using 2 or 3 cards in SLI, where as for a single card the 980ti is often a better choice. I will be water cooling which ever card I get. I wanted to ask you guys on this thread, who have had experience overclocking the Titan X, how far can this card be pushed, can voltage be unlocked and are there BIOS's for getting more of this GPU?
> 
> I have a 4k monitor
> I will be using a EK block
> No SLI
> Not concerned about price
> Want the best gaming performance I can get.
> 
> The Asus Strix 980ti is a amazing GPU, I would love overclocking it and benching it but ultimately if I can't get it to out perform a less overclockable Titan X, then the Titan X is going to give me better gaming experience.
> 
> What do you guys think? Is the Titan X the best card out there or are the 980ti's overclocking and pumping out better a) gaming FPS, b)benchmark scores?
> 
> Oh and could somebody point me to some pages in this thread where people are talking about overclocking please?
> 
> Thanks.


Best performance period, no dollar amount matters? Titan-X.

Especially for 4k. In SLI with Titan-X's I run over 50fps @ 4k with everything maxed in Witcher 3. It's beautiful.

Price for performance? 980Ti. Kingpin or Classified gets my vote. And as Sheyster and Jpm said, you will need 2 cards regardless. The fact is, you can generally get TX's for $1,000 a pop with waterblocks installed. You're looking at a difference of a $100-$200 depending on which 980Ti you're looking into + blocks.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fireincairo*
> 
> I'm installing my waterblock and when applying TIM to the vram (not sure if i'm supposed to but it seems to imply that in the instructions from EK. A little bit of TIM got on the board in between the squares. I can't get it off. Am i ****ed? What should I do? *Is it okay to use some alcohol on a q tip to try to get it off*?
> 
> Edit: Looking at this picture, it's between the top right two squares:


of course it is okay. you could wash the whole PCB with alcohol (or even water for that matter) just let it air dry thoroughly.

btw - ek advises to use a small dab on the ram chips.. I really think this is because the pads they provide - although reasonable for OEM - are not "mushy" enough to make really good contact. TIM is unnecessary with Fuji pads.


----------



## SteezyTN

I really want to get a 4K monitor, but I want to wait for more Gsync and bigger screens. When I was playing with just one TX on my dads 4K TV, it was beautiful... Not 60 fps, but that was one card. When I get a new SLi bridge, I'll try it out again. But dang... It's so beautiful. The texture and the crispness of it lol


----------



## fireincairo

It's too bad there aren't gsync 4K TVs with displayport compatibility...


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I really want to get a 4K monitor, but I want to wait for more Gsync and bigger screens. When I was playing with just one TX on my dads 4K TV, it was beautiful... Not 60 fps, but that was one card. When I get a new SLi bridge, I'll try it out again. But dang... It's so beautiful. The texture and the crispness of it lol


Have you looked at the Philips BDM4065UC? 40" of glorious 4K goodness, a VA panel + DP 1.2 & HDMI 2.0 terminals for 60Hz refreshness, all at a very reasonable price too. Newegg has em along with the Crossover 404K too. Go check em out - I have the Philips and it's a beauty, I highly recommend it!!!


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Have you looked at the Philips BDM4065UC? 40" of glorious 4K goodness, a VA panel + DP 1.2 & HDMI 2.0 terminals for 60Hz refreshness, all at a very reasonable price too. Newegg has em along with the Crossover 404K too. Go check em out - I have the Philips and it's a beauty, I highly recommend it!!!


Isn't the phillips the one with PWM and slight image stretching?


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> Isn't the phillips the one with PWM and slight image stretching?


All monitors are susceptible to some fault's, but everyone I have talked too who owns the Philips, has not reported any of those issues!!!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> All monitors a susceptible to some fault's, but everyone I have talked too who owns the Philips, has not reported any of those issues!!!


the 40" is a very good panel.


----------



## Crazy G

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Yes they ship to Brazil ?
> 
> But it's impossible to buy with the taxes here
> 
> One piece will be including taxes $156,51!!!!!!
> 
> For my both cards $315!!!!


Aí amigo, tudo bem?!

In this link there are a few cooling options http://www.waz.com.br/componente/refrigeracao/cooler-vga.html. I´ve been using the Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV which drops temps 20 to 30 degrees. In your SLI you´ll need to use slot 1 and 3 and a long SLI bridge for this cooler. Boa sorte!

Or this one http://www.arctic.ac/worldwide_en/products/cooling/vga/accelero-twin-turbo-iii.html

More options: http://informatica.mercadolivre.com.br/coolers-fans/para-placas-de-video/outros-/cooler-vga_Desde_49


----------



## X4er0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy G*
> 
> Aí amigo, tudo bem?!
> 
> In this link there are a few cooling options http://www.waz.com.br/componente/refrigeracao/cooler-vga.html. I´ve been using the Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV which drops temps 20 to 30 degrees. In your SLI you´ll need to use slot 1 and 3 and a long SLI bridge for this cooler. Boa sorte!


The ACX 2.0 cooler from EVGA also performs good, i went from the standard 83 degrees celsius to 60-65 degrees on 99% load, heaven and valley can't get my TX to 100%, is that normal by the way?


----------



## upload420

ok so I had a leak occure during leak testing during my dedicated gpu loop build. It was a very very small amount of water that made it into the card. Like 1 or 2 drops worth along the memory chips that are closest to the ek-fc waterblocks in and outlest. I took it apart and put it on dry newspapers cover it with one as well. I know that if you put dry news paper in your wet shoes it will pull moister out so i figure it out. Well I let that dry like that for about 24 hours now. For the last hour plus i have been hitting it with a hair dryer. So i am now going to remount block and try again. I had to order new thermal pad tho because i figured it was one time use. They didn't have the thermal pad a .5mm from ek in stock so I got this and cut it into strips.
http://www.performance-pcs.com/fujipoly-sarcon-g-m-premium-system-builder-thermal-padding-quarter-sheet-150-x-100-x-0-5-mm.html

I figured it would work because it is the same thickness but with higher thermal conductivity. Ek pad is 3-5 watt/mk thermal conductivity and the stuff I got is 6 watt/mk thermal conductivity. So if anything I should be better off. I think one day I am going to get some of the stuff that is 17 watt/mk thermal conductivity and remount gpu block with that. I might even use that on my cpu when I do that. Is that thermal pad going to be ok and if not can I get away with it until ppc restocks the ek thermal pad.

I think I might try sealing off the area of the card that is open near the blocks inlets and outlets this time. Like cover that area with plastic wrap when i start my leak test. I mean couldn't I use water tight caulk and make a little wall in that area so if it does leak it would give you more time to get the system powered down before it causes damage?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *upload420*
> 
> ok so I had a leak occure during leak testing during my dedicated gpu loop build. It was a very very small amount of water that made it into the card. Like 1 or 2 drops worth along the memory chips that are closest to the ek-fc waterblocks in and outlest. I took it apart and put it on dry newspapers cover it with one as well. I know that if you put dry news paper in your wet shoes it will pull moister out so i figure it out. Well I let that dry like that for about 24 hours now. For the last hour plus i have been hitting it with a hair dryer. So i am now going to remount block and try again. I had to order new thermal pad tho because i figured it was one time use. They didn't have the thermal pad a .5mm from ek in stock so I got this and cut it into strips.
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/fujipoly-sarcon-g-m-premium-system-builder-thermal-padding-quarter-sheet-150-x-100-x-0-5-mm.html
> 
> I figured it would work because it is the same thickness but with higher thermal conductivity. Ek pad is 3-5 watt/mk thermal conductivity and the stuff I got is 6 watt/mk thermal conductivity. So if anything I should be better off. I think one day I am going to get some of the stuff that is 17 watt/mk thermal conductivity and remount gpu block with that. I might even use that on my cpu when I do that. Is that thermal pad going to be ok and if not can I get away with it until ppc restocks the ek thermal pad.
> 
> I think I might try sealing off the area of the card that is open near the blocks inlets and outlets this time. Like cover that area with plastic wrap when i start my leak test. I mean couldn't I use water tight caulk and make a little wall in that area so if it does leak it would give you more time to get the system powered down before it causes damage?


This is the way people should be doing leak tests:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1534282/how-to-correctly-leak-test-your-loop-101

to avoid such headaches. It costs around US15 bucks to have the parts to do the air leak test. In regard to fuji on the cpu it will not work as you expect.


----------



## upload420

yea i will have to invest into one of those. What do you think about the caulk idea. That would make it harder for water to get into the card.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *upload420*
> 
> yea i will have to invest into one of those. What do you think about the caulk idea. That would make it harder for water to get into the card.


No mate. Just put lots of kitchen paper towel there and have some rags in hand in case the worse comes... Your idea could backfire. If water find a way in the card it will makes matter worse since will not drop off the card and instead accumulate and spread within it....


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *upload420*
> 
> yea i will have to invest into one of those. What do you think about the caulk idea. That would make it harder for water to get into the card.


Personally I don't think caulk is a good idea and unless it was perfectly applied a minor bit of water could still leak out.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *upload420*
> 
> yea i will have to invest into one of those. What do you think about the caulk idea. That would make it harder for water to get into the card.


not a good idea. Just make sure your fittings and o-rings are correct and not overtightened. what leaked? Also, if you are using any of the premix coolants, it's best to wash the area where the spill was with RO, distilled or megaohm water (it's real, but just jking). Some premix can have residue which is hygroscopic and can get itself wet ( or wet itself depending on you perspective)


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> No mate. Just put lots of kitchen paper towel there and have some rags in hand in case the worse comes... You idea could backfire. If water find a way in the card it will makes matter worse since will not drop off the card and instead accumulate and spread within it....


+1

Don't try to re-invent the wheel dude. Listen to Gabe.


----------



## petedread

Ok thanks for the reply's. I may aswell get the Titan X, and get another in a couple of months. The monitor I'm getting is the Asus PB287q, hopefully this will have the option to change the settings down to 2k. Obviously this is a cheap monitor but it has been getting good reviews, anyone here have a opinion on it?

That Phillips 40" is very cheap for the size and specks. I will consider it if it is good for gaming too. Gaming isn't my only usage scenario but it is a priority. Editing pictures and 4k video on that would be heaven.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *petedread*
> 
> Ok thanks for the reply's. I may aswell get the Titan X, and get another in a couple of months. The monitor I'm getting is the Asus PB287q, hopefully this will have the option to change the settings down to 2k. Obviously this is a cheap monitor but it has been getting good reviews, anyone here have a opinion on it?
> 
> That Phillips 40" is very cheap for the size and specks. I will consider it if it is good for gaming too. Gaming isn't my only usage scenario but it is a priority. Editing pictures and 4k video on that would be heaven.


Is the PB287q AH-IPS


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> Is the PB287q AH-IPS


No. It's a TN


----------



## Dagamus NM

Yep, it is TN with a 1ms response time but limited to 60Hz @4K. Are there any ways to get to 80Hz?


----------



## petedread

Yes it's the same tn as samsung use on their U28d590 4k gaming monitor. But it is exceptional for a tn panel, good angles, good colour and of course the fast response times and input lag you get with tn. Just though i would ask you guys what you think of it seeing as your talking about monitors.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *petedread*
> 
> Yes it's the same tn as samsung use on their U28d590 4k gaming monitor. But it is exceptional for a tn panel, good angles, good colour and of course the fast response times and input lag you get with tn. Just though i would ask you guys what you think of it seeing as your talking about monitors.


I have the Sammy - it's a great monitor. Unfortunately, 4K will be limited to 60Hz for a bit...


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *petedread*
> 
> Ok thanks for the reply's. I may aswell get the Titan X, and get another in a couple of months. The monitor I'm getting is the Asus PB287q, hopefully this will have the option to change the settings down to 2k. Obviously this is a cheap monitor but it has been getting good reviews, anyone here have a opinion on it?
> 
> That Phillips 40" is very cheap for the size and specks. I will consider it if it is good for gaming too. Gaming isn't my only usage scenario but it is a priority. Editing pictures and 4k video on that would be heaven.


The Philips is a fantastic all-rounder and worth every penny of it's very reasonable price tag. Visually is very good and for gaming it's also good too. Obviously it won't be a good a 144Hz IPS panel, but for a VA panel at 60Hz the lag is pretty darn good. Plus it's a joy to sit behind a monster screen when playing your favourite games. It will also give a Titan X or 2 something to work for, rather than a lower res screen just tickling them! I love mine and am extremely happy with it!!!


----------



## tconroy135

I'm just waiting for the day when a 40"+ AH-IPS comes out at 4k with reasonable response. And of course the Titan-Pascal or Titan-Volta so I can get 4k with 1 gpu


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> I'm just waiting for the day when a 40"+ AH-IPS comes out at 4k with reasonable response. And of course the Titan-Pascal or Titan-Volta so I can get 4k with 1 gpu


There's a long, long, long queue for all of those techno goodies to be snapped up by most of OCN!!!


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> There's a long, long, long queue for all of those techno goodies to be snapped up by most of OCN!!!


I will get them first because my F5 finger is unparalleled!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> I will get them first because my F5 finger is unparalleled!




(courtesy of szeged)


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Here is the new BIOS pack!
> 
> - Based on the EVGA HC BIOS.
> 
> - 475w max Power Limit at +119% slider position, 400w at 100%.
> 
> - ZERO temp throttling up to 85 degrees C. Please keep your air cooled cards under 80 if possible folks!
> 
> - The Zip file below includes low voltage (1.237v), Maxair (1.256v) and WC (1.281v) versions.
> 
> - The boost table and default boost has been altered for this BIOS. To calculate your +core needed for your maximum boost clock, the formula is (Amount of maximum boost you want - 1012).
> 
> - Example - For 1500 MHz max boost under load, the calculation is: 1500 - 1012 = 488 +core. Just move the +core slider to 488.


I flashed to the 1281mv bios, it works fine as far as I can tell, no throttling







Got up to 71°C at 100% fan on air @1413 +400, just about ready for water. In fact flashing the bios on this single was my last thing to do before I slap the new card in and flash it, then water for all. Just running 100% power and +0mv for now.

At 105% power and +0mv, I can run Heaven and Valley with no crashes at 1470 and not get over 74°C. Killer Bios







Might be able to clock higher, not sure. It's clocked higher than my MSI 980Ti now.

No games on this air rig yet, but it's looking good so far.

ETA: Just passed Valley at 1500/8000 at 110%/+0mv and only got 72°C. I know passing a synthetic benchmark and a dollar would get you a cup of coffee in the VooDoo 3 days, but this thing is just rock steady.


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> I'm just waiting for the day when a 40"+ AH-IPS comes out at 4k with reasonable response. And of course the Titan-Pascal or Titan-Volta so I can get 4k with 1 gpu


Then 8k will be the new 4k, any you'll be dreaming of a whole new setup, lol.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Silent Scone

I'm quite happy with the Phillips VA in all honesty! PWM flickering seems more prominent than I expected, though. Seems every high end panel comes with a catch these days.


----------



## MrGrimReaperz

New member, need help with this.

Ok so it goes like this, i wanted to mod the bios on these babes. I did everything correctly and it ended up like this, i reflashed the first card that had problems to the original bios it worked fine. So i retried flashing it to modded bios and it's still like this.

Anyone care to help out?


----------



## TK421

@Sheyster

Somehow the new non-throttling 475w bios 1.23v nets 1.243v in my system :v


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGrimReaperz*
> 
> 
> 
> New member, need help with this.
> 
> Ok so it goes like this, i wanted to mod the bios on these babes. I did everything correctly and it ended up like this, i reflashed the first card that had problems to the original bios it worked fine. So i retried flashing it to modded bios and it's still like this.
> 
> Anyone care to help out?


I'm not sure what your problem actually is, can you elaborate please???


----------



## achilles73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> @Sheyster
> 
> Somehow the new non-throttling 475w bios 1.23v nets 1.243v in my system :v


Same here, and i like it







now i can stay tottally stable (gaming) at 1500/8000, @ 65 fan with 72 temps max.
Its the perfect bios for my system.

@Sheyster

Thanks again


----------



## Woundingchaney

I was searching the net for a water cooling kit for my Titan Xs. Not really looking for any more performance out of the cards just want a quieter solution at this point. Does anyone have any suggestions. Im not wanting to invest for a custom solution rather just a prefabbed vendor solution.

Thx in advance


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> Then 8k will be the new 4k, any you'll be dreaming of a whole new setup, lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


Nah, even if there was 8k in 2017 on a single GPU even if Volta is amazing you'd probably only eek out 30-40 fps and I am a much bigger fan of smooth gameplay over more pixels.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woundingchaney*
> 
> I was searching the net for a water cooling kit for my Titan Xs. Not really looking for any more performance out of the cards just want a quieter solution at this point. Does anyone have any suggestions. Im not wanting to invest for a custom solution rather just a prefabbed vendor solution.
> 
> Thx in advance


EVGA to the rescue:-

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=400-HY-0990-B1


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> @Sheyster
> 
> Somehow the new non-throttling 475w bios 1.23v nets 1.243v in my system :v


I believe voltages are set to 1.237v but as usual they display higher in AB, GPUZ etc. I tested the 1.162v Bios and it displayed as 1.168.


----------



## Woundingchaney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> EVGA to the rescue:-
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=400-HY-0990-B1


Thank you, I will have to set that to auto notify. Impressive little kit and for the most part exactly what I have been looking for.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woundingchaney*
> 
> Thank you, I will have to set that to auto notify. Impressive little kit and for the most part exactly what I have been looking for.


I just got an ACX for my TX gonna install tomorrow morning; if you just want it quieter that's not a bad option either.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *achilles73*
> 
> Same here, and i like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now i can stay tottally stable (gaming) at 1500/8000, @ 65 fan with 72 temps max.
> Its the perfect bios for my system.
> 
> @Sheyster
> 
> Thanks again


Glad you like it! People seem to really like Zero throttling, even though the old HC modded BIOS only throttled by -13 MHz.









Since there are 5 different options for the latest BIOS (Ultimate link in my sig) there is one for everybody, even those who do not have massive OC's. This BIOS is the ticket for a non-throttling QUIET stock cooled card.







All you need to do (besides flash it) is dial in a nice quiet fan curve with a low voltage version of the BIOS.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Glad you like it! People seem to really like Zero throttling, even thought the old HC modded BIOS only throttled by -13 MHz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since there are 5 different options for the latest BIOS (Ultimate link in my sig) there is one for everybody, even those who do not have massive OC's. This BIOS is the ticket for a non-throttling QUIET stock cooled card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you need to do (besides flash it) is dial in a nice quiet fan curve with a low voltage version of the BIOS.


I don't know enough about BIOSes to reason why, but the card just seems more solid with the 1281mv from your Ultimate pack. With the stock EVGA SC BIOS (I got SCs because Amazon had 'em cheaper than vanilla T-X), I'd get a driver crash or some other weirdness now and then at around 1400, maybe a little more. I was finally able to get it to crash at 1515 last night, and never a hint of trouble until then. To me, this is how I want/expect my card to behave. Even though the throttling was just 13MHz, something just didn't feel right. This BIOS feels right.

I'll back it down for daily driving, but these things are still killer when run in the mid 1400s. I got Valley scores last night that put me in the top 12 for single GPU rigs - and my CPU is still bone stock at 3GHz. If I can get these things to SLI at around 1450, I'll be a happy camper. Shoot, I'm already a happy camper.

You are one of the posters that helped sway me towards the T-X after I had already got a great performing 980 Ti. Doesn't seem like a lot of guys make the 980 Ti to T-X move these days, and it could have gone either way for me up until I tried this BIOS.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I don't know enough about BIOSes to reason why, but the card just seems more solid with the 1281mv from your Ultimate pack. With the stock EVGA SC BIOS (I got SCs because Amazon had 'em cheaper than vanilla T-X), I'd get a driver crash or some other weirdness now and then at around 1400, maybe a little more. I was finally able to get it to crash at 1515 last night, and never a hint of trouble until then. To me, this is how I want/expect my card to behave. Even though the throttling was just 13MHz, something just didn't feel right. This BIOS feels right.
> 
> I'll back it down for daily driving, but these things are still killer when run in the mid 1400s. I got Valley scores last night that put me in the top 12 for single GPU rigs - and my CPU is still bone stock at 3GHz. If I can get these things to SLI at around 1450, I'll be a happy camper. Shoot, I'm already a happy camper.
> 
> You are one of the posters that helped sway me towards the T-X after I had already got a great performing 980 Ti. Doesn't seem like a lot of guys make the 980 Ti to T-X move these days, and it could have gone either way for me up until I tried this BIOS.


Well, boost is effectively disabled in the ultimate BIOS. That's why you probably say "this BIOS feels right".







If you don't add +core the card will hover around ~1000 MHz at load.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I don't know. I just know I like it.


----------



## deadwidesmile

A lot of my issues recently have been driver related. I've cleaned installed and played around with numerous drivers over the past week. Pretty much back to 350. I still can't get past 1502 stable which is a bummer currently.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> A lot of my issues recently have been driver related. I've cleaned installed and played around with numerous drivers over the past week. Pretty much back to 350. I still can't get past 1502 stable which is a bummer currently.


That is a great OC. Really no reason to be upset about it.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> A lot of my issues recently have been driver related. I've cleaned installed and played around with numerous drivers over the past week. Pretty much back to 350. I still can't get past 1502 stable which is a bummer currently.


What are you load temps/voltage at 1502?


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> That is a great OC. Really no reason to be upset about it.


Oh definitely. I have to remind myself regularly that 1450+ is over a 40% overclock on a beastly piece of hardware, ha. I mean, really, a year ago and this was unheard of without some serious, enthusiast cooling.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> What are you load temps/voltage at 1502?


I'm on a fairly decent custom water cooling loop at the moment so, not very high. My idle temps are 21-24c depending on the day. Full load temps haven't breached 55c even if the temperatures in my room and water temperatures are significantly higher than I like (90f day +/- 15f). Currently I'm running EK DCP 4.0 pump through two EK-FC waterblocks and 960mm worth of radiator total for the GPU's only. The second DCP 4.0 runs 480mm radiator for the CPU.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Oh definitely. I have to remind myself regularly that 1450+ is over a 40% overclock on a beastly piece of hardware, ha. I mean, really, a year ago and this was unheard of without some serious, enthusiast cooling.
> I'm on a fairly decent custom water cooling loop at the moment so, not very high. My idle temps are 21-24c depending on the day. Full load temps haven't breached 55c even if the temperatures in my room and water temperatures are significantly higher than I like (90f day +/- 15f).


Stock voltage?


----------



## deadwidesmile

Oh, I wish. I'm on Cyclops3 bios. 1.27v.

Now, the irony is when I was on stock BIOS I could run 1400-1450 without much hassle and with the power slider rolled up all the way. I can't remember exactly what my voltage was at that point but I believe it was 1.2 at the highest.


----------



## FrostByghte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woundingchaney*
> 
> Thank you, I will have to set that to auto notify. Impressive little kit and for the most part exactly what I have been looking for.


Good luck finding one of those in stock anywhere







You can get them on Ebay for an additional $200. You can also look for the 980ti one...it fits the TitanX just naming change for the shroud. Personally, I bet Corsair will be out with the HG10 N980 bracket way before EVGA gets off their rears and has any reasonable stock on those things. I've been hunting for one for 3 months now and always miss the sales.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrostByghte*
> 
> Good luck finding one of those in stock anywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can get them on Ebay for an additional $200. You can also look for the 980ti one...it fits the TitanX just naming change for the shroud. Personally, I bet Corsair will be out with the HG10 N980 bracket way before EVGA gets off their rears and has any reasonable stock on those things. I've been hunting for one for 3 months now and always miss the sales.


For those who are willing to pay the extra $$$

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HYBRID-Water-Cooler-All-in-One-for-GTX-TITAN-X-/221786755759?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33a38552af


----------



## kaioshade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> For those who are willing to pay the extra $$$
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/HYBRID-Water-Cooler-All-in-One-for-GTX-TITAN-X-/221786755759?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33a38552af


The fact these coolers are seeing a 200% markup just serves to highlight the stock issues EVGA is having. It is shameful that people who want to support them cannot do so. Its tubing, radiator and a fan. this is NOT difficult to do. I still think they are creating an artificial demand for them. One of their reps said they should have stock in the coming weeks, right around the time corsair is supposed to bring their solution out.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaioshade*
> 
> The fact these coolers are seeing a 200% markup just serves to highlight the stock issues EVGA is having. It is shameful that people who want to support them cannot do so. Its tubing, radiator and a fan. this is NOT difficult to do. I still think they are creating an artificial demand for them. One of their reps said they should have stock in the coming weeks, right around the time corsair is supposed to bring their solution out.


It may be the case, but more and more I think people want to buy EVGA over other AIBs for their customer service. Also EVGA is using the same product for all of there Hybrid cards which probably get priority over the _kit_


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaioshade*
> 
> The fact these coolers are seeing a 200% markup just serves to highlight the stock issues EVGA is having. It is shameful that people who want to support them cannot do so. Its tubing, radiator and a fan. this is NOT difficult to do. I still think they are creating an artificial demand for them. One of their reps said they should have stock in the coming weeks, right around the time corsair is supposed to bring their solution out.


I agree with ya, the 200% markup is a joke for-sure and the dude's says he's got 10 of em - ***??? Looks like he's exploiting a supply shortage, so I suppose we can't blame his entrepreneurial skills, but as I said there available FOR THOSE who are WILLING to pay the EXTRA $$$. Hopefully EVGA will get their act together and get some stock in for y'all???


----------



## kaioshade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> I agree with ya, the 200% markup is a joke for-sure and the dude's says he's got 10 of em - ***??? Looks like he's exploiting a supply shortage, so I suppose we can't blame his entrepreneurial skills, but as I said there available FOR THOSE who are WILLING to pay the EXTRA $$$. Hopefully EVGA will get their act together and get some stock in for y'all???


The sad thing is... I am _almost_ willing to pay that inflated price. Then i sit back and before i hit the buy button _wth am i doing_ supporting these asshats.

I am going to be patient and hope EVGA can get their act together.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaioshade*
> 
> The sad thing is... I am _almost_ willing to pay that inflated price. Then i sit back and before i hit the buy button _wth am i doing_ supporting these asshats.
> 
> I am going to be patient and hope EVGA can get their act together.


You could make a nice little custom loop for under 300


----------



## veedubfreak

Hey guys, can I get a little perspective here. I just ordered a 2nd waterblock, but I can't decide how to proceed. Can I get your thoughts http://www.overclock.net/t/1565439/try-to-buy-a-cheap-2nd-t-x-or-sell-mine-and-buy-2-980-ti


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaioshade*
> 
> The sad thing is... I am _almost_ willing to pay that inflated price. Then i sit back and before i hit the buy button _wth am i doing_ supporting these asshats.
> 
> I am going to be patient and hope EVGA can get their act together.


You can scam the guy with abusing ebay return policy on defective items / a little of social engineering.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaioshade*
> 
> The sad thing is... I am _almost_ willing to pay that inflated price. Then i sit back and before i hit the buy button _wth am i doing_ supporting these asshats.
> 
> I am going to be patient and hope EVGA can get their act together.


As a suggestion this may be another alternative solution;

https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=HS-016-RT

It may take some modding of the TX shroud and PCB to get it too fit, but it would look very cool if done right. Or you could just get a water block, some tubing and a few fittings and expand the loop to provide cooling for the CPU and the GPU. A bigger rad may be needed tho, maybe a WC expert Ie. someone like Gabriel could advise us here? But for a relatively cheap and simple loop or custom AIO cooler, I'm sure it could be modified to do a good job. Plus it would be a pretty unique set-up - almost bespoke so-to-speak!!!









Edit; If that doesn't float ya boat, I'm sure most of the CPU AIO coolers could be modified to fit? It all depends on how good your modding skills are really???


----------



## Jpmboy

^^ This will work much better than any vendor AIO.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

As a suggestion Bill, why don't you post a couple of pics of your custom set-up to this thread? As that might inspire some of the TX owners who are looking for an AIO solution, to create a custom AIO cooler based on your ingenuity???


----------



## deadwidesmile

There's so many ways to go custom loop without a lot of headache, I don't see why people waiting for the AIO are not just building their own? For ~$300 you can have the same performance if not better.

PM me for deals on some extra radiators. I have a 360mm, a 140mm and a 120mm just sitting in my garage _right_ now...


----------



## veedubfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> There's so many ways to go custom loop without a lot of headache, I don't see why people waiting for the AIO are not just building their own? For ~$300 you can have the same performance if not better.
> 
> PM me for deals on some extra radiators. I have a 360mm, a 140mm and a 120mm just sitting in my garage _right_ now...


Warranty issues, effort, lack of confidence. Honestly the way things are going these days I'm probably going to stick with my sli titan-x or 980ti depending on how things play out for the next year or so and just rebuild itx since the older I get and the more efficient the components become the less I care to push things to the edge. It also helps that the older I get the less I can actually hear the components. Hell my Titan-x is currently running on the squirrel fan that it comes with and I can't even hear it.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

I seem to remember someone got the EVGA ACX cooler for their Titan X? Would that person mind posting their experience with it and how much the temps were lowered by using it please? I'm just curious as to how the ACX performs over the reference cooler - Thanks!!!


----------



## admer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> I seem to remember someone got the EVGA ACX cooler for their Titan X? Would that person mind posting their experience with it and how much the temps were lowered by using it please? I'm just curious as to how the ACX performs over the reference cooler - Thanks!!!


I'm putting an Arctic accelero iii on an evga 980 ti classified come Monday.
The temp difference between the two coolers should say alot about the the acx 2.0 coolers performance.
Note: the classified acx 2.0 is larger than the refrence board acx 2.0


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> I seem to remember someone got the EVGA ACX cooler for their Titan X? Would that person mind posting their experience with it and how much the temps were lowered by using it please? I'm just curious as to how the ACX performs over the reference cooler - Thanks!!!


There are a couple in this thread:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jk80520*
> 
> Thought I would report back on my ACX 2.0 installation. It performs just OK. Instead of running my fans at 83% for 70c on the reference cooler, I can run them at around 60% for 70c. It is much quieter per degree required to cool the GPU. However, if you turn the ACX 2.0 up to 80% fan speed, holy smokes is it loud It sounds louder than an SLI reference setup running at 80%, I'm not joking. IT. IS. LOUD. If I do run it at 80%, then it stays around 63c, so only a 10% difference in temps at the cost of your ear drums.
> 
> Idle temps are roughly the same at around 27-28c on the reference cooler v. 24-26c on the ACX 2.0. Noise seems quieter at idle, but really who gives a hoot about idle temps and sound?
> 
> I was able to get 1430mhz stable which I was never able to do with the reference cooler. With the reference cooler, I could not get above 1416mhz. I haven't seen how far I can go with the ACX 2.0 yet. My Heaven score was 1660 which is pretty damn good, though. I'm happy with it, and it's nice they include a back plate. However, all it has really done is making me want to go for a custom loop or just throw my 450D in the trash and pick up something quieter like an R5...
> 
> For completeness sake, I'm running at 1430mhz clock, 8000mhz mem,1.225v, 72.9% ASIC. I'm using the 425W SC BIOS, but only at 100% power target. Moving the slider to 121% just keeps the same voltage, regardless. Temps are 70c at 60% fan speed.


and
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> I've tried the acx 2.0 and after 76% is screaming like a burning witch. I currently have 2 accelero iii coolers in sli running at 100% and are dead silent.


----------



## purloiner

I got fed up waiting for a Hydro Copper version to become available, so I bought a Superclocked version and an EK Waterblock and Backplate.

I used Sheyster's Ultimate BIOS for water cooling and have managed a 1500 Mhz core clock with temps around 50°C at max load, but anything over that core clock locks up on me.

@Sheyster: thanks for the great work you've done with the BIOS!!

One thing I'm not seeing in MSi Afterburner is the Core Voltage (mV) value even when it's overclocking. The other values GPU, Mem Clock and Temperature work fine.

Here's a picture. Is there something I'm missing?


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *purloiner*
> 
> I got fed up waiting for a Hydro Copper version to become available, so I bought a Superclocked version and an EK Waterblock and Backplate.
> 
> I used Sheyster's Ultimate BIOS for water cooling and have managed a 1500 Mhz core clock with temps around 50°C at max load, but anything over that core clock locks up on me.
> 
> @Sheyster: thanks for the great work you've done with the BIOS!!
> 
> One thing I'm not seeing in MSi Afterburner is the Core Voltage (mV) value even when it's overclocking. The other values GPU, Mem Clock and Temperature work fine.
> 
> Here's a picture. Is there something I'm missing?


Go into Settings, and click "Unlock Voltage Control" and "Unlock Voltage Monitoring". That'll get the slider active.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> There are a couple in this thread:


Thanks I did do a search after posting and found those. +Rep for your help tho!!!









I was after some more up-to-date feedback from users who are willing to share their experience's, after they have had some time to assess the ACX coolers performance since their installation was all.


----------



## Remij

So generally speaking which BIOS is the best for an air-cooled Titan X? Agressive fan profiles don't really bother me too much. Currently running at 75%


----------



## X4er0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Thanks I did do a search after posting and found those. +Rep for your help tho!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was after some more up-to-date feedback from users who are willing to share their experience's, after they have had some time to assess the ACX coolers performance since their installation was all.


This is my BIOS for the ACX 2.0 cooler:



My temps are 60-65 degrees celsius, it went down from the standard 83 degrees celsius on load.

Oh btw, at 100% the fan goes up to 33%, 1450RPM so you won't hear them, they are quiet.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remij*
> 
> So generally speaking which BIOS is the best for an air-cooled Titan X? Agressive fan profiles don't really bother me too much. Currently running at 75%


I don't know if it's the best, but I really like the 1281mv in Sheyster's Ultimate 5 Pack.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/12210#post_24170415

I ran it on air the last couple of evenings, all tore down going to water right now. The boost is different, you just dial in the boost clock you want and go. No throttling. I haven't added any voltage on air, just +0mv on that slider, I think GPU-Z reads 1.274V at that setting. Got a single up to 1500MHz with no throttling, SLI at at least 1440MHz, but didn't really push past that as the top card was getting toasty.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Thanks I did do a search after posting and found those. +Rep for your help tho!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was after some more up-to-date feedback from users who are willing to share their experience's, after they have had some time to assess the ACX coolers performance since their installation was all.


That was me. Just installed the ACX this morning with Gelid Extreme and I think it works pretty well. 50% fan speed performs the same as 100% on reference cooler. Although the ACX becomes too loud imo over 60% fan speed.

However the one nice thing with the ACX is at 100% fan speed you can do some nice benchmarking because for me even adding volts it keeps it below 60 and closer to 40-50. Ill post some stuff once I get everything situated and try a few different Bios etc.


----------



## purloiner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Go into Settings, and click "Unlock Voltage Control" and "Unlock Voltage Monitoring". That'll get the slider active.


Cool, that worked!! Thanks!


----------



## SteezyTN

Would an EVGA 1300 G2 be enough for 3 way SLI with volt mods, or even maxed out voltage?


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Thanks for the feedback guys, +Rep to y'all.









Plus JICYMI - New NV driver released today:-

http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/geforce-353-51-driver-download.html


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Would an EVGA 1300 G2 be enough for 3 way SLI with volt mods, or even maxed out voltage?


I would look at 1500/1600w units.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Would an EVGA 1300 G2 be enough for 3 way SLI with volt mods, or even maxed out voltage?


ax1500i


----------



## ralphi59

Hi all,
Do you think I must add a fan or two in the front ?
I wait all your advices.
Cheers from france


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralphi59*
> 
> Hi all,
> Do you think I must add a fan or two in the front ?
> I wait all your advices.
> Cheers from france


Do you mean from the side? Basically the more air you can get flowing over the card the better to keep it cool, especially over the back to cool the memory chips there. Which will mean that it will perform better, due to the lower temps.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralphi59*
> 
> Hi all,
> Do you think I must add a fan or two in the front ?
> I wait all your advices.
> Cheers from france


Holy crap

What waterblock is that?


----------



## ralphi59

Hi man
I don t have any waterblock.
I m 100% on air !!


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Holy crap
> 
> What waterblock is that?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralphi59*
> 
> Hi man
> I don t have any waterblock.
> I m 100% on air !!


I think he is referring to your CPU cooler. The top of it looks like a water block, which model are you using???


----------



## ralphi59

Ok; sorry don t understand.
It s a Bequiet! Dark Rock Pro C1.
An old beast !!!!


----------



## Nunzi

A big thanks to Sheyster for the Ultimate BIOS package !!


----------



## NapalmV5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NapalmV5*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> LOL at that frame rate. Haha. But question...why Quad Titans and only a 1080p display?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NapalmV5*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6421786


3840x2160/ultimate/no dsr


http://www.overclock.net/t/1518806/fire-strike-ultra-top-30/1170#post_24186364


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nunzi*
> 
> A big thanks to Sheyster for the Ultimate BIOS package !!


I agree, +1 from me as well! I've been using the 1.168 bios and so far 1365 MHz has been rock steady and max temps of 41C lol. I wish I lived somewhere that didn't experience 90-105° F weather during the summer.


----------



## deadwidesmile

I super jelly of the quad TX setup. That's some impressive numbers.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> *I super jelly of the quad TX setup*. That's some impressive numbers.


I wouldn't be. Firestrike is one of the only things (synthetic to boot) that makes proper use of the scaling. I've three way and often contemplate why I bothered.


----------



## ralphi59

Hi all,
Yes, I m in the Titan x owners club.
Awesome.
Can someone help me with my airflow please ?
Thank s and have a nice day from France


----------



## ralphi59

Perhaps stupid question, but, it s possible to undervolt the Titan x ?


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I wouldn't be. Firestrike is one of the only things (synthetic to boot) that makes proper use of the scaling. I've three way and often contemplate why I bothered.


Until SLI uses 2-3-4-5-6-7-8 GPUs to render each frame and not AFR SLI/Crossfire is just a hot mess.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralphi59*
> 
> Hi all,
> Yes, I m in the Titan x owners club.
> Awesome.
> Can someone help me with my airflow please ?
> Thank s and have a nice day from France


The easiest way to get a good airflow is this; Have as many front and side fans as possible pulling in the cold air and have the rear and top fans pulling out the hot air. That way you should get a good airflow and keep your hardware cool.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralphi59*
> 
> Perhaps stupid question, but, it s possible to undervolt the Titan x ?


Not stupid at all.

Sheyster has a couple of low voltage BIOSes in his 5 Pack..
http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/12210#post_24170415


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralphi59*
> 
> Perhaps stupid question, but, it s possible to undervolt the Titan x ?


I believe you can undervolt with the old versions of precision x, 4.2.1. I'm not sure if it works with the TX though.


----------



## BossJ

I just need to rant. Feel free to delete this if this is not ok in this forum. BUT DEAR GOD ... What is wrong with people that own the 980ti? DO THEY HONESTLY have some sort of VENDETTA against Titan X owners?

I swear... just because NO GAME uses more than 6G VRAM on their 980ti... that means no game uses more than 6G EVER? do they not REALIZE that they are LIMITED to 6G Vram? THATS WHY they don't see anymore usage than that?!?!?!

Holy crap the internet is a stupid place. Except for OCN of course...


----------



## Eagle1911

Guys I experienced nasty artifacts yesterday when playing AC:Unity. It showed up right after loading up a 19th century mission. I immediately pressed alt+tab to default my PX settings (HC bios). The artifacts were there till I went back to 18th century. I don't know if this is a bad omen.. But can I expect a defect soon? Temps were not exceeding 75C.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BossJ*
> 
> I just need to rant. Feel free to delete this if this is not ok in this forum. BUT DEAR GOD ... What is wrong with people that own the 980ti? DO THEY HONESTLY have some sort of VENDETTA against Titan X owners?
> 
> I swear... just because NO GAME uses more than 6G VRAM on their 980ti... that means no game uses more than 6G EVER? do they not REALIZE that they are LIMITED to 6G Vram? THATS WHY they don't see anymore usage than that?!?!?!
> 
> Holy crap the internet is a stupid place. Except for OCN of course...


They are ignorant kids. They think GPU's are only made for gaming. Most of these peasants think they belong to the PC master race with their 1080p monitors without even thinking it affects their RAM usage. 1440p (incl. 21:9) and 4k eat RAM to my experience.


----------



## BossJ

@eagle1911 are u getting it in other games?


----------



## s74r1

this probably belongs in the watercooling section, but thought I might share my TITAN X custom hybrid mod here. Used an old LGA775 cpu block with top dremel'd down to fit, with new holes to bolt it on. temps around 50c full load 300w, 2x 240mm rads and MCP350 pump, CPU in loop too. everything silent. probably in the 40's if I used better TIM and had pump/fans up higher. Still looking to get a spare acrylic window to run the tubes through since I don't want to ruin the original one.


----------



## Eagle1911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BossJ*
> 
> @eagle1911 are u getting it in other games?


Have no other game ATM. I do have Heroes & General but PX doesn't shows stats on it.

Can it be my volts? Both cards differ slightly in voltage at load. I guess its something automatically done depending on the ASIC ratings (64% and 69%). I hope cards won't die after I WC it soon..


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1911*
> 
> Have no other game ATM. I do have Heroes & General but PX doesn't shows stats on it.
> 
> Can it be my volts? Both cards differ slightly in voltage at load. I guess its something automatically done depending on the ASIC ratings (64% and 69%). I hope cards won't die after I WC it soon..


If it was all the time I'd be more worried, but it's ONLY in a particular part of a game... If you can try to repair/verify files for AC Unity. Do you have heaven benchmark? If so... Run the benchmark and watch it... let the cards get good and hot (like they would for a game) and see what is going on..

What voltage are you running it at?


----------



## Cozmo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BossJ*
> 
> I just need to rant. Feel free to delete this if this is not ok in this forum. BUT DEAR GOD ... What is wrong with people that own the 980ti? DO THEY HONESTLY have some sort of VENDETTA against Titan X owners?
> 
> I swear... just because NO GAME uses more than 6G VRAM on their 980ti... that means no game uses more than 6G EVER? do they not REALIZE that they are LIMITED to 6G Vram? THATS WHY they don't see anymore usage than that?!?!?!
> 
> Holy crap the internet is a stupid place. Except for OCN of course...


Ive seen 7gb with batman

And with windows 10 ive seen over 6gb with battlefield 4 for some reason. Up to 6.2gb.

Anyone tried Liquid ultra thermal paste on their X?


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BossJ*
> 
> If it was all the time I'd be more worried, but it's ONLY in a particular part of a game... If you can try to repair/verify files for AC Unity. Do you have heaven benchmark? If so... Run the benchmark and watch it... let the cards get good and hot (like they would for a game) and see what is going on..
> 
> What voltage are you running it at?


This.

You should be fine. I've run into artifacts when I'm benching and just lower my clock speed down. If you're at stock speed we need to know what voltage/bios you're running. Even then, you have to understand that AC: Unity is a giant hot pile of GPU stressing game. Try lowering your clock speed/ram if you're seeing artifacts in that mission and reload it. If you still see them, take a look at your settings. Even go so far as to maybe force NVCP to lower settings or turn off AA depending on what you're using for GPU hardware. I know I've seen artifacts in games that the SLI profile is just garbage. Try running 19th with just one GPU turned on. Swap GPU's, test again.

One of my TX's likes to throw artifacts waaay earlier than my second card. I'd swap them, but moving my loop around is just not worth the 5fps I could gain on 55fps @ 4k max settings in 90% of games.


----------



## ralphi59

Thank s man.
And under 1.168 in load ?
It s possible ?


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> Ive seen 7gb with batman
> 
> And with windows 10 ive seen over 6gb with battlefield 4 for some reason. Up to 6.2gb.
> 
> Anyone tried Liquid ultra thermal paste on their X?


People say the risk outweighs the benefit unless you are delidding a CPU; maybe 2-3c less than Gelid Extreme on the TX.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Not stupid at all.
> 
> Sheyster has a couple of low voltage BIOSes in his 5 Pack..
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/12210#post_24170415


I'm using the 1168, but is that actually lower than most stock voltages?


----------



## HatallaS

In ark I use 7gb of ram.games soon will need that much.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BossJ*
> 
> I just need to rant. Feel free to delete this if this is not ok in this forum. BUT DEAR GOD ... What is wrong with people that own the 980ti? DO THEY HONESTLY have some sort of VENDETTA against Titan X owners?
> 
> I swear... just because NO GAME uses more than 6G VRAM on their 980ti... that means no game uses more than 6G EVER? do they not REALIZE that they are LIMITED to 6G Vram? THATS WHY they don't see anymore usage than that?!?!?!
> 
> Holy crap the internet is a stupid place. Except for OCN of course...


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> In ark I use 7gb of ram.games soon will need that much.


Here's what people don't understand. Windows 10 allows more Vram usage or uses more Vram ... I just installed the RTM edition.

On windows 8.1

Witcher 3 - maxed out at 4g Vram
GTA V - maxed out at 6.8g Vram
Elder scrolls online - maxed out at 3.5g Vram

On windows 10

Witcher 3 - 7g Vram
GTA V - 11g Vram
Elder scrolls online - 7g Vram

... So explain to me the basis on 'if your gpu has the Vram the game will use it' why dont all games just fill up the Vram? And why such an increase from windows 8.1 to windows 10.

I know we've been back n forth, but I wish a game developer or someone with more knowledge then me would make a better statement about this.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BossJ*
> 
> Here's what people don't understand. Windows 10 allows more Vram usage or uses more Vram ... I just installed the RTM edition.
> 
> On windows 8.1
> 
> Witcher 3 - maxed out at 4g Vram
> GTA V - maxed out at 6.8g Vram
> Elder scrolls online - maxed out at 3.5g Vram
> 
> On windows 10
> 
> Witcher 3 - 7g Vram
> GTA V - 11g Vram
> Elder scrolls online - 7g Vram
> 
> ... So explain to me the basis on 'if your gpu has the Vram the game will use it' why dont all games just fill up the Vram? And why such an increase from windows 8.1 to windows 10.
> 
> I know we've been back n forth, but I wish a game developer or someone with more knowledge then me would make a better statement about this.


They use more vram; any performance change in those games?


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> They use more vram; any performance change in those games?


Yes. I seem to be up 5 to 10 fps in most games. This is at 4k.


----------



## MunneY

Man, I love the way the Aquacomputer blocks look...

They are awesome!





http://www.overclock.net/t/1540623/sponsored-build-log-envy-custom-1-off-parvum-5960x-gtx-titan-x-sli/200_100#post_24190359 <--- for more pictures!


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> Ive seen 7gb with batman
> 
> And with windows 10 ive seen over 6gb with battlefield 4 for some reason. Up to 6.2gb.
> 
> Anyone tried Liquid ultra thermal paste on their X?


I've tried liquid ultra before on a 780 Ti and that stuff seems to have remove the gpu marking on the gpu die.
Same has happened to me when applying on a i7 3970x.
Maybe CLU eats away the ink i'm not sure but it even left many scuff marks as well.

I've been using gelid gc extreme since and can't really tell if temps are better or worse but GC doesn't eat away the markings on the cpu or gpu.


----------



## OGBeandip

Hey guys, new to OCN but you should be seeing a lot of me soon. Ive got a buildlog coming and I think its time I got into aftermarket BIOS overclocking.

For the sake of safety I want some numbers and experience from you guys. Im considering the Sheyster modded HC 425 BIOS. Im watercooling 3 of these cards on a 480mm and 2 240mm radiator loop. Think I could handle that BIOS?

Currenlty the 2 cards I have are EVGA superclocked with an additional +90mhz offset and maxed out voltages. 100 is semi stable and anything over results in crashes.

Is the previously mentioned BIOS safe for long term use? and what kind of temps do you guys get with it on your cooling setups?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BossJ*
> 
> I just need to rant. Feel free to delete this if this is not ok in this forum. BUT DEAR GOD ... What is wrong with people that own the 980ti? DO THEY HONESTLY have some sort of VENDETTA against Titan X owners?
> 
> I swear... just because NO GAME uses more than 6G VRAM on their 980ti... that means no game uses more than 6G EVER? do they not REALIZE that they are LIMITED to 6G Vram? THATS WHY they don't see anymore usage than that?!?!?!
> 
> Holy crap the internet is a stupid place. Except for OCN of course...


No game NEEDS more than 4GB of VRAM at 1440p and you'll also be fine with 4GB at 4k. Look at the Fury X 4k game benches for example. I'm guessing Windows 10 caches more memory compared to Windows 8.1 so that's what you are seeing.

You can find extreme examples of games @ extreme res/lots of AA enabled/texture mods that require more than 6GB. I'm simply stating that for the majority of folks, 6GB is plenty.


----------



## SteezyTN

I disagree. Games use more than 4GB. I was reaching 5.5gb at 1440 with GTA5. I know it's at 8X AA, but I still had excellent FPS. Even at 4X I was reaching a lot more than 4GB.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> No game NEEDS more than 4GB of VRAM at 1440p and you'll also be fine with 4GB at 4k. Look at the Fury X 4k game benches for example. I'm guessing Windows 10 caches more memory compared to Windows 8.1 so that's what you are seeing.
> 
> You can find extreme examples of games with a bunch of AA enabled/texture mods that require more than 6GB. I'm simply stating that for the majority of folks, 6GB is plenty.


But if WANT those texture packs, 4gb is not enough. I don't PC game to enjoy 1/2 of the textures available









I also don't see any reason at ALL to buy ANY PC components over $200 IF you're okay with console quality. Get a console. It's far easier and stress free to just run it until the next one comes out. But, we're on the OC dot net and really, when is 4gb "enough" ever?


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I disagree. Games use more than 4GB. I was reaching 5.5gb at 1440 with GTA5. I know it's at 8X AA, but I still had excellent FPS. Even at 4X I was reaching a lot more than 4GB.


Sigh. I agree with you.

If his logic is correct. Why have anything over 2G of Vram? If we don't really NEED Vram. Why put more on a card? How is storing Textures NOT better for performance than CONSTANTLY reloading textures over and over and over? I don't understand the logic behind that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> But if WANT those texture packs, 4gb is not enough. I don't PC game to enjoy 1/2 of the textures available
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also don't see any reason at ALL to buy ANY PC components over $200 IF you're okay with console quality. Get a console. It's far easier and stress free to just run it until the next one comes out. But, we're on the OC dot net and really, when is 4gb "enough" ever?


Maybe this is why people assume you don't need any more than 4G of Vram.. They are honestly NOT running games at the highest they possibly can. Maybe 'console' settings are all most of them are after.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> Hey guys, new to OCN but you should be seeing a lot of me soon. Ive got a buildlog coming and I think its time I got into aftermarket BIOS overclocking.
> 
> For the sake of safety I want some numbers and experience from you guys. Im considering the Sheyster modded HC 425 BIOS. Im watercooling 3 of these cards on a 480mm and 2 240mm radiator loop. Think I could handle that BIOS?
> 
> Currenlty the 2 cards I have are EVGA superclocked with an additional +90mhz offset and maxed out voltages. 100 is semi stable and anything over results in crashes.
> 
> Is the previously mentioned BIOS safe for long term use? and what kind of temps do you guys get with it on your cooling setups?


basically with a water cooled rig, any of the bioses on the first page are fine to use.


----------



## jommy999

I am itchy to move to X99 platform . any Titan X owner that moved from Ivy bridge to X99 and get any performance gain in game ?

ps. thinking to get 5820K or might as well get 5960X just to get even more cores.


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> basically with a water cooled rig, any of the bioses on the first page are fine to use.


Ok, good to know. What would you say is the maximum voltage and wattage you should apply to a Titan X?

And I appreciate the answer, I learn fast but Ive got some catch up to do. Hopefully Ill be able to contribute to this forum down the road. Ive lurked OCN for a long time but never got around to posting anything or being able to afford a system worth playing around with.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BossJ*
> 
> Sigh. I agree with you.
> 
> If his logic is correct. Why have anything over 2G of Vram? If we don't really NEED Vram. Why put more on a card? How is storing Textures NOT better for performance than CONSTANTLY reloading textures over and over and over? I don't understand the logic behind that.
> Maybe this is why people assume you don't need any more than 4G of Vram.. They are honestly NOT running games at the highest they possibly can. Maybe 'console' settings are all most of them are after.


Show me proof that the Fury X is CURRENTLY VRAM limited in today's games folks.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I really like the non-throttling bioses in Sheysters 5 pack. Not sure if the HC 425 has the manual boost/non-throttling features or not, but I love the way they run.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> But if WANT those texture packs, 4gb is not enough. I don't PC game to enjoy 1/2 of the textures available
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also don't see any reason at ALL to buy ANY PC components over $200 IF you're okay with console quality. Get a console. It's far easier and stress free to just run it until the next one comes out. But, we're on the OC dot net and really, when is 4gb "enough" ever?


Texture packs like Shadow of Mordor? Fury X runs it at 4k no problem.


----------



## SteezyTN

It needs to be taken in that most people with 980's and the new 4GB cards is that they can't play it at max settings. They have to turn off AA. Im sorry to say, but after spending $2000 on GPU's, you bet I'm going to max out AA. If it gives good frames, you bet. Also, some games don't need more than 6GB, but that isn't to say that future games wont need more than 6. You can't assume that everyone will be upgrading cards when newer ones come out.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I really like the non-throttling bioses in Sheysters 5 pack. Not sure if the HC 425 has the manual boost/non-throttling features or not, but I love the way they run.


HC 425 is basically a regular EVGA Hydro Copper Bios with higher power limits for more aggressive overclocking. It will still throttle slightly (-13 MHz) with increased temps.


----------



## MunneY

I'm still debating if I want to flash the bios on my cards.... I had 2 EXCELLENT overclockers, but when my card 1 died and got RMA'd, the one I got back seems to be less than stellar...


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Show me proof that the Fury X is CURRENTLY VRAM limited in today's games folks.


Boy someone is an angry elf.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> It needs to be taken in that most people with 980's and the new 4GB cards is that they can't play it at max settings. They have to turn off AA. Im sorry to say, but after spending $2000 on GPU's, you bet I'm going to max out AA. If it gives good frames, you bet. Also, some games don't need more than 6GB, but that isn't to say that future games wont need more than 6. You can't assume that everyone will be upgrading cards when newer ones come out.


This ... It all comes down to quality and settings. Half of those FPS tests are low on AA / Textures... They are just looking at boot up game... run game... FPS scores... Of course textures aren't an issue if AA isn't applied / Textures are not Ultra. Most of those FPS comparisons are at Med/High settings... at 4k. Not Ultra at 4k. This is what everyone misses.

Yeah, you're right - not 1 Titan X will play ULTRA for any game at 4k and keep a steady 60fps ... but with 2 or 3 you will. And once again we are dealing with a different animal of Vram when we are talking about the Fury X (Or am I mistaken)? The speed at which textures are streamed is double what a Titan X does? - So why Fury X got brought up is beyond me. Maybe it's just the '4gb' that is what is being compared. I still stand by storing textures will always win over reloading them over and over and over.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BossJ*
> 
> Boy someone is an angry elf.
> This ... It all comes down to quality and settings. Half of those FPS tests are low on AA / Textures... They are just looking at boot up game... run game... FPS scores... Of course textures aren't an issue if AA isn't applied / Textures are not Ultra. Most of those FPS comparisons are at Med/High settings... at 4k. Not Ultra at 4k. This is what everyone misses.
> 
> Yeah, you're right - not 1 Titan X will play ULTRA for any game at 4k and keep a steady 60fps ... but with 2 or 3 you will. And once again we are dealing with a different animal of Vram when we are talking about the Fury X (Or am I mistaken)? The speed at which textures are streamed is double what a Titan X does? - So why Fury X got brought up is beyond me. Maybe it's just the '4gb' that is what is being compared. I still stand by storing textures will always win over reloading them over and over and over.


Angry elf? Not sure why I'd be angry over memory on a graphics card that I don't even own.

Not sure if you know this but if a game requires more than 4GB of VRAM then the Fury X will hit a wall. It doesn't matter if it features 4GB of amazingly fast memory because 5GB won't fit into 4GB. That doesn't matter anyway because 4GB is plenty for the majority of gamers for todays games.

Forgot to ask, what benchmarks purposely lower AA and texture settings to give the Fury X a boost in performance vs the GM200? AA disabled I can understand at 4k since you don't need much of it if at all. I'd need at least 2x AA myself.


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Angry elf? Not sure why I'd be angry over memory on a graphics card that I don't even own.
> 
> Not sure if you know this but if a game requires more than 4GB of VRAM then the Fury X will hit a wall. It doesn't matter if it features 4GB of amazingly fast memory because 5GB won't fit into 4GB. That doesn't matter anyway because 4GB is plenty for the majority of gamers for todays games.
> 
> Forgot to ask, what benchmarks purposely lower AA and texture settings to give the Fury X a boost in performance vs the GM200? AA disabled I can understand at 4k since you don't need much of it if at all. I'd need at least 2x AA myself.










I'm just messing with you, because you capitalized words. Hah!









I understand your point I do. For instance when you load up GTA V when you go to options and you are setting graphics settings you see the Vram that is required. With my graphic settings I'm at 10+ Vram. And it uses 11gb Vram (in windows 10) ... Why does it say you need that much Vram, if its not needed.

Umm... Most reviews will show you high settings at 4k when reviewing cards. I don't often see ultra or any with AA enabled ( again at 4k) this will make a difference in stuttering / gameplay.

And I'm not the majority of gamers. I'm not saying everyone needs the titan x, but if I want ultra at 4k with AA, from what I can tell on my end, 6gb is not enough. Especially in these open world games that seem to be coming out more and more.


----------



## jommy999

you guys take things so serious .

cute angry elf here


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jommy999*
> 
> you guys take things so serious .
> 
> cute angry elf here


How can something so cute be so angry.


----------



## SteezyTN

That photo just made my night


----------



## jommy999

good to hear it cheer up everyone mood ^_^


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BossJ*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just messing with you, because you capitalized words. Hah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand your point I do. For instance when you load up GTA V when you go to options and you are setting graphics settings you see the Vram that is required. With my graphic settings I'm at 10+ Vram. And it uses 11gb Vram (in windows 10) ... Why does it say you need that much Vram, if its not needed.
> 
> Umm... Most reviews will show you high settings at 4k when reviewing cards. I don't often see ultra or any with AA enabled ( again at 4k) this will make a difference in stuttering / gameplay.


I take it that in most scenario's where a Titan X would have an advantage in vram that the game wouldn't run at a smooth enough framerate to warrant a bunch of AA that isn't adding to the visual fidelity. GTA V at 1440p with 8x AA is a great example of how the Titan X possibly has a vram advantage over the Fury X but you'd be hitting 30 frames a second around certain parts of the world. I know this because I owned 2 TX's and played the hell out of that game.

This video explains what I mean perfectly,


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I take it that in most scenario's where a Titan X would have an advantage in vram that the game wouldn't run at a smooth enough framerate to warrant a bunch of AA that isn't adding to the visual fidelity. GTA V at 1440p with 8x AA is a great example of how the Titan X possibly has a vram advantage over the Fury X but you'd be hitting 30 frames a second around certain parts of the world. I know this because I owned 2 TX's and played the hell out of that game.


I run at 4k with txs in sli at 50 to 60fps msaa 4x. Everything very high or ultra, other than grass at high. -_- in windows 10. Vram usage 11gb+ I can screenshot and show


----------



## Heratic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Show me proof that the Fury X is CURRENTLY VRAM limited in today's games folks.


Um who buys a new gpu just to play today's games. Look at all the owners of the 780ti. Nice card but 3gb of vram. That's cards useless now in a lot of games. 4gb vram will be useless in a year or two


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BossJ*
> 
> I run at 4k with txs in sli at 50 to 60fps msaa 4x. Everything very high or ultra, other than grass at high. -_- in windows 10. Vram usage 11gb+ I can screenshot and show


Sure you do. That's not what I'm seeing from personal experience and a bunch of videos online.... scroll up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heratic*
> 
> Um who buys a new gpu just to play today's games. Look at all the owners of the 780ti. Nice card but 3gb of vram. That's cards useless now in a lot of games. 4gb vram will be useless in a year or two


A lot of folks buy GPU's for today's games...... GL trying to future proof your rig buddy.


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Sure you do. That's not what I'm seeing from personal experience and a bunch of videos online.... scroll up.
> A lot of folks buy GPU's for today's games...... GL trying to future proof your rig buddy.


-_- ... I'll make a video tomorrow. Hilarious that you'll call me out like that when I'm just telling you my experience. But hey, I'm sure you know all.

Not sure why I'd make any of this up. ... You're awesome to think that. On that note, I'm out. Not going to get childish about this topic.


----------



## Heratic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Sure you do. That's not what I'm seeing from personal experience and a bunch of videos online.... scroll up.
> A lot of folks buy GPU's for today's games...... GL trying to future proof your rig buddy.


Nor about future proofing but you can have them be useful for longer. I give my old hardware to my family so i like things that will perform for longer. Still have 4gb 680s doing fine. The 2gb became useless long ago. Same with the 780ti


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BossJ*
> 
> -_- ... I'll make a video tomorrow. Hilarious that you'll call me out like that when I'm just telling you my experience. But hey, I'm sure you know all.
> 
> Not sure why I'd make any of this up. ... You're awesome to think that.


Please, show me video proof of you running GTA V benchmark at 4k res max settings/4x AA. I'd like to see your rig stay above 50 frames a second and not once dip into the 30's/40's.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heratic*
> 
> Nor about future proofing but you can have them be useful for longer. I give my old hardware to my family so i like things that will perform for longer. Still have 4gb 680s doing fine. The 2gb became useless long ago. Same with the 780ti


A 780 Ti plays today games perfectly fine. You might have to lower AA or lower textures a notch but that GPU can still run at high quality settings without issue. a 680 4GB wouldn't run games faster and they wouldn't look as good than on a 780 TI with 3GB.


----------



## DADDYDC650

@Heratic

So you are saying that 680 4gb SLI plays games better than say SLI 780 TI 3gb? Ok.


----------



## Heratic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> So you are saying that 680 4gb SLI plays games better than say SLI 780 TI 3gb? Ok.


When vram usage is over 3gb yes it is


----------



## jommy999

@ BossJ your link doesn;t work on my browser tho.

i think your link is error . not sure if someone else can see those pic


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jommy999*
> 
> @ BossJ your link doesn;t work on my browser tho.


But but but... whyyyyy??? Not sure how else to get it to you... I can email you, but it'l be the link. It's through google photos.


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I'm not mad at the guy, but it's kind of irritating now. I got mine for 10% too because he gave me the deal. But he went back and forth deciding if he should return his one Titan. Then he goes and gets a second. THEN he decides to return them again. I'll admit I was in the same predicament as him because I already had my return authorizations ready to go. But then he tells me that he's keeping them and it's a good card. Now that the KP is coming, he wants that. Honestly, it's like he's regretting his decision to sell the TX, so he's saying the Ti is better now. When it comes to GPU's they don't always suit the right user. I'm the person who plays with EVERYTHING maxed even if it's 8x AA at 4K. I'm just at the point where I'm irritated hearing people whine over this and that. All I can say is that I have TX SLI and I'm planning to keep them for 4+ years.


I liked the "I don't like that shade of green, it's not right. Perhaps I should RMA"







No buyers remorse here, I knew exactly what I was buying and am more excited now than I was prior to purchasing.


----------



## jommy999

do you know most Ti benchmarks on youtube but they set Titan X at stock but overclocked Ti to prove that its faster ?

I have not watch that link yet but that what i saw on youtube before .


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jommy999*
> 
> i am happy with my TX . its a toy for me really . i buy what i want, not what i need .


Thats the logic that made me buy 3 of them.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> I liked the "I don't like that shade of green, it's not right. Perhaps I should RMA"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No buyers remorse here, I knew exactly what I was buying and am more excited now than I was prior to purchasing.


Most people wouldn't like having SLI TX's and one green LED is a darker kind of green while the other is yellow/green..... it looks hideous. Especially when you take pride in your rig and the way it looks.


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jommy999*
> 
> do you know most Ti benchmarks on youtube but they set Titan X at stock but overclocked Ti to prove that its faster ?
> 
> I have not watch that link yet but that what i saw on youtube before .


That was pretty much most if not all of the preview benchmarks for the Ti, made those either financially opposed to the tx or simply jealous of it be able to justify their purchase and try to stir up tx owners by throwing heavily biased benchmarks at them. Didn't work too well when stock vs stock and oc vs oc came out


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jommy999*
> 
> do you know most Ti benchmarks on youtube but they set Titan X at stock but overclocked Ti to prove that its faster ?
> 
> I have not watch that link yet but that what i saw on youtube before .


Both cards were running at the same speed on that video I linked. That's why the TX is usually 2 frames ahead of the 980 Ti. Lets not pretend that the TX has a big enough lead over the Ti in performance to ever notice in games. Check out 980 Ti vs TX comparisons all over the net. I'm not the only one thinking this.

Enjoy ur awesome cards fellas. I enjoyed mine for the 3 months that I owned them.


----------



## jommy999

Ti is a cut-down version of Titan X . same clock speed VS same clock speed i don't need to see benchmark .


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Both cards were running at the same speed on that video I linked. That's why the TX is usually 2 frames ahead of the 980 Ti. Lets not pretend that the TX has a big enough lead over the Ti in performance to ever notice in games. Check out 980 Ti vs TX comparisons all over the net. I'm not the only one thinking this.


The 12 gb you will notice however - even more in time to come , you can even notice the difference it makes now in games like GTA V at 4k. See the HardOCP review of the 980ti and the comments there about its suitability for 4k. More-so if you run ultra settings and SLI.


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> The 12 gb you will notice however - even more in time to come , you can even notice the difference it makes now in games like GTA V at 4k. See the HardOCP review of the 980ti and the comments there about its suitability for 4k. More-so if you run ultra settings and SLI.


Psh all you need is a second Ti, then you're set


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> The 12 gb you will notice however - even more in time to come , you can even notice the difference it makes now in games like GTA V at 4k. See the HardOCP review of the 980ti and the comments there about its suitability for 4k. More-so if you run ultra settings and SLI.


"4K resolution is still a massive burden for Grand Theft Auto V and will bring the mightiest of cards to its knees. We had to lower the settings on the TITAN X down to "Very High" settings, no "Ultra" options selected at all. We also had to completely disable all of the Advanced Graphics Options, every single one, no high resolution shadows no extended distances.

With the GeForce GTX 980 Ti we had to lower one more setting and that was grass, we had to set it down to "High." We had it set on "Very High" with the TITAN X. Therefore at 4K the slightly slower performance of the GTX 980 Ti was enough to have to make that change."

So according to HardOCP neither the TX or 980 Ti can max out GTA V at 4k. Both cards ran at almost exactly the same settings except for the reference Ti running grass on high instead of very high. No mention of VRAM limitations either.


----------



## seross69

OMG at the epen going on here!!! As long as we are happy with what we have what difference does all the performance noise make?? Especially from air cooled rigs! I buy what i want and don't worry about a few frames differance! LOL


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> Psh all you need is a second Ti, then you're set


Or a 2nd TX and you're set for longer ;-)

Anyway to avoid the argument you're probably right for now with majority of games in 4k been OK with 6gb, but i came from Tri 980s and they struggled badly in 4k due to vram so its made me get the most vram i could get at the time as it left a really bad taste in my mouth. Without getting into the allocated arguement etc , SOM / LOTF / GTAV all use well over 6gb in 4k ultra settings especially in SLI so already some games make use of the extra memory , more will too.

You really can't just say Titan X is only a couple of frames faster , when it comes to vram limited games if the TX avoids a 50ms or larger frame spike that the 980 ti suffers then it does not matter if its only 8%+ faster .. it avoids the vram lag spike and feels a lot smoother for it.

But yeah some will bury their heads in the sand and say it makes no difference .. the 780ti is a lot of use today in 4k isn't it , when it came out it was not actually bad in 4k too . traded blows with the 290x but now ...


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> OMG at the epen going on here!!! As long as we are happy with what we have what difference does all the performance noise make?? Especially from air cooled rigs! I buy what i want and don't worry about a few frames differance! LOL


Need to have a few active convos with folks now and again. That's the OCN way.


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Or a 2nd TX and you're set for longer ;-)
> 
> Anyway to avoid the argument you're probably right for now with majority of games in 4k been OK with 6gb, but i came from Tri 980s and they struggled badly in 4k due to vram so its made me get the most vram i could get at the time as it left a really bad taste in my mouth. Without getting into the allocated arguement etc , SOM / LOTF / GTAV all use well over 6gb in 4k ultra settings especially in SLI so already some games make use of the extra memory , more will too.
> 
> You really can't just say Titan X is only a couple of frames faster , when it comes to vram limited games if the TX avoids a 50ms or larger frame spike that the 980 ti suffers then it does not matter if its only 8%+ faster .. it avoids the vram lag spike and feels a lot smoother for it.
> 
> But yeah some will bury their heads in the sand and say it makes no difference .. the 780ti is a lot of use today in 4k isn't it , when it came out it was not actually bad in 4k too . traded blows with the 290x but now ...


I came back for more, unfortunately. I already showed him proof that the titan x uses way more than 6gb of Vram and runs GTA v at 4k easily at avg of 50 to 60fps (sli) using a massive 11.5gb of Vram (windows 10).

PS Hope you're doing well bro. Need to revisit some water cooling solutions lol


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> "4K resolution is still a massive burden for Grand Theft Auto V and will bring the mightiest of cards to its knees. We had to lower the settings on the TITAN X down to "Very High" settings, no "Ultra" options selected at all. We also had to completely disable all of the Advanced Graphics Options, every single one, no high resolution shadows no extended distances.
> 
> With the GeForce GTX 980 Ti we had to lower one more setting and that was grass, we had to set it down to "High." We had it set on "Very High" with the TITAN X. Therefore at 4K the slightly slower performance of the GTX 980 Ti was enough to have to make that change."
> 
> So according to HardOCP neither the TX or 980 Ti can max out GTA V at 4k. Both cards ran at almost exactly the same settings except for the reference Ti running grass on high instead of very high. No mention of VRAM limitations either.


SLI is obviously needed to power 4k to max levels, now and for some time i would expect as AAA title push further details ...

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2015/06/15/nvidia_geforce_gtx_980_ti_video_card_gpu_review/12#.VayKCPnSx40

" At 4K though 4GB of VRAM is clearly not enough. At 4K you want at a MINIMUM 6GB. It is possible though that more may actually help as you start increasing the number of video cards in SLI. 6GB might actually not be enough for some games in 4K when SLI is involved, we will see.

The GeForce GTX 980 Ti fits in extremely well at 1440p and should have fairly good longevity as a contender in the 1440p space. However, it may not be the "perfect" 4K card when SLI comes into play. The TITAN X with 12GB of VRAM, could potentially show its benefits there, or any card that might have 8GB of VRAM as well coming down the road. "

So yeah in their opinion 6gb is the minimum amount for 4k SLI and 8gb would be better.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BossJ*
> 
> I came back for more, unfortunately. I already showed him proof that the titan x uses way more than 6gb of Vram and runs GTA v at 4k easily at avg of 50 to 60fps (sli) using a massive 11.5gb of Vram (windows 10).
> 
> PS Hope you're doing well bro. Need to revisit some water cooling solutions lol


Hey Boss







well yeah the information is out there, just tends to be what you pay attention too.

Doing great mate , just got a binned 5820k , some 3000mhz DDR4 ... going to see what she does under the cold soon .. 5.1/5.2 etc ..

Yeah man send me a PM re the beast


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> SLI is obviously needed to power 4k to max levels, now and for some time i would expect as AAA title push further details ...
> 
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2015/06/15/nvidia_geforce_gtx_980_ti_video_card_gpu_review/12#.VayKCPnSx40
> 
> " At 4K though 4GB of VRAM is clearly not enough. At 4K you want at a MINIMUM 6GB. It is possible though that more may actually help as you start increasing the number of video cards in SLI. 6GB might actually not be enough for some games in 4K when SLI is involved, we will see.
> 
> The GeForce GTX 980 Ti fits in extremely well at 1440p and should have fairly good longevity as a contender in the 1440p space. However, it may not be the "perfect" 4K card when SLI comes into play. The TITAN X with 12GB of VRAM, could potentially show its benefits there, or any card that might have 8GB of VRAM as well coming down the road. "
> 
> *So yeah in their opinion 6gb is the minimum amount for 4k SLI and 8gb would be better.*


Funny that, I guess that throws the "My Ti is substantially cheaper than your Tx" argument out the window when you have to buy 2 to satisfy higher vram requirements







Although I guess not everyone wants to play at higher than 1440p with their $750~ Ti though so it probably only appeals to a small demographic


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Hey Boss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well yeah the information is out there, just tends to be what you pay attention too.
> 
> Doing great mate , just got a binned 5820k , some 3000mhz DDR4 ... going to see what she does under the cold soon .. 5.1/5.2 etc ..
> 
> Yeah man send me a PM re the beast


Dude super exciting!! Can't wait to see what she does!


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> Funny that, I guess that throws the "My Ti is substantially cheaper than your Tx" argument out the window when you have to buy 2 to satisfy higher vram requirements
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I guess not everyone wants to play at higher than 1440p with their $1k Ti though so it probably only appeals to a small demographic


Yes we were not talking costs ... my cooler cost more than SLI TX if we are talking cost so i wanted the best cards i could get to power 4k .. and yes the 980ti is the mainstream card no arguement there.


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Hey Boss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well yeah the information is out there, just tends to be what you pay attention too.
> 
> Doing great mate , just got a binned 5820k , some 3000mhz DDR4 ... going to see what she does under the cold soon .. 5.1/5.2 etc ..
> 
> Yeah man send me a PM re the beast


Ive wondered about that. Where do you guys get those better binned parts?

I usually have terrible luck. My titan X wont hit 1,350 on stock BIOS. and my 5820k wouldnt do 4.2ghz at 1.3v.

Ive had this bad luck since I started.


----------



## MrGrimReaperz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Both cards were running at the same speed on that video I linked. That's why the TX is usually 2 frames ahead of the 980 Ti. Lets not pretend that the TX has a big enough lead over the Ti in performance to ever notice in games. Check out 980 Ti vs TX comparisons all over the net. I'm not the only one thinking this.
> 
> Enjoy ur awesome cards fellas. I enjoyed mine for the 3 months that I owned them.


Only reason why the fury x needs so little vram is because it is using HBM techonology, not the usual gddr5 , you can't make direct comparisons like that. They are two separate technologies that do the same thing, albeit differently.


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Yes we were not talking costs ... my cooler cost more than SLI TX if we are talking cost so i wanted the best cards i could get to power 4k .. and yes the 980ti is the mainstream card no arguement there.


Just preempting the next reason one might purchase a Ti when the performance argument falls flat again







The Ti is undoubtedly the more mainstream card, there wouldn't be an issue with that if people didn't attack the TX as being an expensive dinosaur (for lack of a better word, I like dinosaurs btw).


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> Ive wondered about that. Where do you guys get those better binned parts?
> 
> I usually have terrible luck. My titan X wont hit 1,350 on stock BIOS. and my 5820k wouldnt do 4.2ghz at 1.3v.
> 
> Ive had this bad luck since I started.


Got mine from silicon lottery , hope it works out. Its rated by them for 4.7 on an aio cooler at less than 1.34v. So will see what she does at -30c soon.

I paid about the same as a 5930k here with freight and dollar conversion etc so yeah pricey but again to justify the cooling I went this way. If it works out I'll buy binned going forward too. Lost some pcie 3 lanes but yeah gained possibly 400-500 MHz vs getting a dud so its a worthwhile tradeoff for me.


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Got mine from silicon lottery , hope it works out. Its rated by them for 4.7 on an aio cooler at less than 1.34v. So will see what she does at -30c soon.
> 
> I paid about the same as a 5930k here with freight and dollar conversion etc so yeah pricey but again to justify the cooling I went this way. If it works out I'll buy binned going forward too. Lost some pcie 3 lanes but yeah gained possibly 400-500 MHz vs getting a dud so its a worthwhile tradeoff for me.


Ok good to know. I might have to consider it on my next buy. I just got a 5930k so I cant be buying a new processor right now.

Also Im really looking forward to seeing how it does with your cooling. Youre doing chilled liquid or phase change? Should be an interesting result. Ive looked into it a lot but couldnt find much as far as results and safe voltages go.


----------



## jommy999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Got mine from silicon lottery , hope it works out. Its rated by them for 4.7 on an aio cooler at less than 1.34v. So will see what she does at -30c soon.
> 
> I paid about the same as a 5930k here with freight and dollar conversion etc so yeah pricey but again to justify the cooling I went this way. If it works out I'll buy binned going forward too. Lost some pcie 3 lanes but yeah gained possibly 400-500 MHz vs getting a dud so its a worthwhile tradeoff for me.


Where ya from ? i wonder about custom charge if they post it to UK .


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> Ok good to know. I might have to consider it on my next buy. I just got a 5930k so I cant be buying a new processor right now.
> 
> Also Im really looking forward to seeing how it does with your cooling. Youre doing chilled liquid or phase change? Should be an interesting result. Ive looked into it a lot but couldnt find much as far as results and safe voltages go.


Chilled liquid yes - and I'm sure from time to time I won't be running what you call a safe voltage , my 4820k non binned has been good at 5.0 at 1.49v and good at 5.1 at 1.54v for 18months now so the cold seems to help longevity with high voltage.

Hoping this 5820k will go further .
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jommy999*
> 
> Where ya from ? i wonder about custom charge if they post it to UK .


From New Zealand , re customs charge well pm me I can give you some tips there ;-)


----------



## TremF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Both cards were running at the same speed on that video I linked. That's why the TX is usually 2 frames ahead of the 980 Ti. Lets not pretend that the TX has a big enough lead over the Ti in performance to ever notice in games. Check out 980 Ti vs TX comparisons all over the net. I'm not the only one thinking this.
> 
> Enjoy ur awesome cards fellas. I enjoyed mine for the 3 months that I owned them.


Why are we seeing post upon post about other cards VS the TX or VRAM usage AGAIN!?!?! We couldn't care less! This is the TX owners club. It's hard enough finding the posts you want in here sometimes without having to read past stuff like this.

You're no longer a TX owner? I wondered why you were arguing against it so strongly. You weren't happy so you sold yours and down graded. Good on you. This is OCN and those in here want the best and to get the best out of it. Now stop putting others down and move on - nobody needs to prove anything to you or anyone else regarding what their cards do or don't do. Just because it didn't happen for you doesn't mean it doesn't happen and throwing biased reviews out doesn't wash for anyone with an ounce of sense either. Don't be trying to justify your downgrade in here because we don't care and don't want to hear it.


----------



## TremF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Here is the new BIOS pack!
> 
> - Based on the EVGA HC BIOS.
> 
> - 475w max Power Limit at +119% slider position, 400w at 100%.
> 
> - ZERO temp throttling up to 85 degrees C. Please keep your air cooled cards under 80 if possible folks!
> 
> - The Zip file below includes low voltage (1.237v), Maxair (1.256v) and WC (1.281v) versions.
> 
> - The boost table and default boost has been altered for this BIOS. To calculate your +core needed for your maximum boost clock, the formula is (Amount of maximum boost you want - 1012).
> 
> - Example - For 1500 MHz max boost under load, the calculation is: 1500 - 1012 = 488 +core. Just move the +core slider to 488.
> 
> GM200-ULTIMATE.zip 451k .zip file
> 
> 
> Very low voltage options added for 1.200v and 1.168v:
> 
> GM200-ULTIMATE-1200mv1168mv.zip 301k .zip file
> 
> 
> These may be useful for those with high ASIC cards who don't need extra voltage to reach a good OC.
> 
> *Have fun and as usual FLASH AT YOUR OWN RISK!*
> 
> @szeged, please merge this one into the OP kind sir.


Thank you!

I love the way it no longer downclocks at certain temps but your previous HC-425 ROM was perfect for me as I flashed it and left it at default seeing as my TX's are managing games just perfect at the moment but with the new one.... decisions, decisions as to what to set the O/C to lol It's tempting to push to over 1400MHz core and 8GHz mem as I know both cards can do it BUT after hearing about people's TX's starting to die on them I'm worried that the O/C's aren't so healthy and using the standard cooler.


----------



## 21CEzAR21

Sheyster I have a question for You..
Power Table in "GM200 Ultimate" bios shows thats clocks: 1493.5MHz ; 1506.5MHz ; 1519.0MHz
When I set 1506MHz, GPU-Z shows 1506.5MHz - it is OK........but when I set 1519MHz, GPU-Z shows 1519.8MHz
When I set 1MHz down, GPU-Z shows 1518.4MHz !!!
Can You explain me what is wrong ?

..............And I don't understand people who write that: "I have stable gaming in 1500MHz" - in reality is 1493.5MHz not 1500MHz !!!


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *21CEzAR21*
> 
> Sheyster I have a question for You..
> Power Table in "GM200 Ultimate" bios shows thats clocks: 1493.5MHz ; 1506.5MHz ; 1519.0MHz
> When I set 1506MHz, GPU-Z shows 1506.5MHz - it is OK........but when I set 1519MHz, GPU-Z shows 1519.8MHz
> When I set 1MHz down, GPU-Z shows 1518.4MHz !!!
> Can You explain me what is wrong ?
> 
> ..............And I don't understand people who write that: "I have stable gaming in 1500MHz" - in reality is 1493.5MHz not 1500MHz !!!


1mhz won't do anything...

also keep in mind software monitoring is not 100% accurate, there's always an error margin


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> Ok, good to know. What would you say is the maximum voltage and wattage you should apply to a Titan X?
> 
> And I appreciate the answer, I learn fast but Ive got some catch up to do. Hopefully Ill be able to contribute to this forum down the road. Ive lurked OCN for a long time but never got around to posting anything or being able to afford a system worth playing around with.


I've been running 1.281V bios since launch. Wattage? hard to answer that one. Early on I measured wattage from the wall and it's ~400W per card with extreme load (catzilla Raymarch test).

Basically although there is not problem using one, if your cards are watercooled, the "blocked thermal throttle" bioses are unnecessary.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I'm still debating if I want to flash the bios on my cards.... I had 2 EXCELLENT overclockers, but when my card 1 died and got RMA'd, the one I got back seems to be less than stellar...


what's the worry Bro?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *21CEzAR21*
> 
> Sheyster I have a question for You..
> Power Table in "GM200 Ultimate" bios shows thats clocks: 1493.5MHz ; 1506.5MHz ; 1519.0MHz
> When I set 1506MHz, GPU-Z shows 1506.5MHz - it is OK........but when I set 1519MHz, GPU-Z shows 1519.8MHz
> When I set 1MHz down, GPU-Z shows 1518.4MHz !!!
> Can You explain me what is wrong ?
> 
> ..............And I don't understand people who write that: "I have stable gaming in 1500MHz" - in reality is 1493.5MHz not 1500MHz !!!


The way I understand it: The bios boost clock table increments in 13Hz bins. GPUZ polls the device/driver interface for a frequency via the pcie bus (cpuZ reads the peg/dmi). If you look at the clock table, say, clock 52 in the EVGA SC bios, requests 1240.5Hz (and a polling tool would use that value) it's really 1241 (1228+13). When you move the clock slider by 1Hz, and that does not traverse the clock bin, the true frequency has not changed - the polling toll reads what you set by that's not what the bios/driver sets the core to. If you look at this picture, CPUz has a similar issue (100x48=4.7989GHz) and the GPUz main tab is all borked up.








And because we usually have gpuZ running while PX or AB are also running the chance for a polling (timing) clash is very real.


----------



## Nunzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TremF*
> 
> Why are we seeing post upon post about other cards VS the TX or VRAM usage AGAIN!?!?! We couldn't care less! This is the TX owners club. It's hard enough finding the posts you want in here sometimes without having to read past stuff like this.
> 
> You're no longer a TX owner? I wondered why you were arguing against it so strongly. You weren't happy so you sold yours and down graded. Good on you. This is OCN and those in here want the best and to get the best out of it. Now stop putting others down and move on - nobody needs to prove anything to you or anyone else regarding what their cards do or don't do. Just because it didn't happen for you doesn't mean it doesn't happen and throwing biased reviews out doesn't wash for anyone with an ounce of sense either. Don't be trying to justify your downgrade in here because we don't care and don't want to hear it.


This ^^^^^^^


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TremF*
> 
> Why are we seeing post upon post about other cards VS the TX or VRAM usage AGAIN!?!?! We couldn't care less! This is the TX owners club. It's hard enough finding the posts you want in here sometimes without having to read past stuff like this.
> 
> You're no longer a TX owner? I wondered why you were arguing against it so strongly. You weren't happy so you sold yours and down graded. Good on you. This is OCN and those in here want the best and to get the best out of it. Now stop putting others down and move on - nobody needs to prove anything to you or anyone else regarding what their cards do or don't do. Just because it didn't happen for you doesn't mean it doesn't happen and throwing biased reviews out doesn't wash for anyone with an ounce of sense either. Don't be trying to justify your downgrade in here because we don't care and don't want to hear it.


@DADDYDC650
Batman arkham knight. Tx vs ti both at 1506/8000 with a dedicated physx.. 1440p

Tx beats ti on min on benchmark at 57 bs 52. In gameplay i have seen ti drop to 37 while tx never hit the any 3x fps.

Ti inherits the same trait as tx as to asic dependency.

Only diff i would say to go for ti is third party cooling. Zotac amp extreme are damn good.

As for vram. 6gb was not [email protected] That was the reason i ditch the titan blacks. Few games hit the 6gb n stutters when vram is streamed/swapped. Tx doesnt have this prob. Gsync helps a bit

Som, evolve
Fc4, watchdog is smoother both hitting 6-7gb

So seriously its just depends on the individual. I rather have more than just enough. Vram arguement now is exactly like what happened with og titan. Ppl were saying 3gb was enough. Blaming optimization etc. I just want to game. Had tb n 780ti rig as well before. Lets not kid ourself. The tb rig was much smoother.

BatAK is uber smooth on ti and tx.

So for ti vram debate just a matter of time between now n the release of pascal with upcoming games n dx12.


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I've been running 1.281V bios since launch. Wattage? hard to answer that one. Early on I measured wattage from the wall and it's ~400W per card with extreme load (catzilla Raymarch test).
> 
> Basically although there is not problem using one, if your cards are watercooled, the "blocked thermal throttle" bioses are unnecessary.
> what's the worry Bro?


Alright thanks, that leaves me quite a bit of room. Mind me asking what type of temps youre getting and on what cooling setup?
Ill be running 3 cards with the 425HC BIOS on a 480mm 60mm thick radiator and 2 240mm 40mm thick radiators.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> Alright thanks, that leaves me quite a bit of room. Mind me asking what type of temps youre getting and on what cooling setup?
> Ill be running 3 cards with the 425HC BIOS on a 480mm 60mm thick radiator and 2 240mm 40mm thick radiators.


Well, with the EK blocks, the core temps are only 10-13C above the water temp in the worst case scenario: so late last night, wasting some time







on [email protected] 144Hz, max core temp was 41C max water temp was only 33C. 2xSLI. But, when benchmarking, the cards will hit +20C. I have 4x420 rads -AC Gigant w/ 1 220mm fan and a fat 360 - 3 120 fans.

Honestly, I do not think you have enough total rad space (it's also pretty fragmented) for tri sli. Or you'll have to have a bunch of high static pressure fans on that single 480.









Be sure to have good air flow between the cards. The maxwell core is really not a hot part, but the core and ram VRMs are.


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TremF*
> 
> Why are we seeing post upon post about other cards VS the TX or VRAM usage AGAIN!?!?! We couldn't care less! This is the TX owners club. It's hard enough finding the posts you want in here sometimes without having to read past stuff like this.
> 
> You're no longer a TX owner? I wondered why you were arguing against it so strongly. You weren't happy so you sold yours and down graded. Good on you. This is OCN and those in here want the best and to get the best out of it. Now stop putting others down and move on - nobody needs to prove anything to you or anyone else regarding what their cards do or don't do. Just because it didn't happen for you doesn't mean it doesn't happen and throwing biased reviews out doesn't wash for anyone with an ounce of sense either. Don't be trying to justify your downgrade in here because we don't care and don't want to hear it.


Unfortunately it was my fault. I got frustrated about people on reddit. Came here to get my frustrations out and brought up infamous Pandora's box about vram all over again. Figured it was a safe place here. That daddy guy started in on me claiming we all needed 4gb for 4k at ultra with max everything, but anyway of u go back a fee pages you'll see my question.


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Well, with the EK blocks, the core temps are only 10-13C above the water temp in the worst case scenario: so late last night, wasting some time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on [email protected] 144Hz, max core temp was 41C max water temp was only 33C. 2xSLI. But, when benchmarking, the cards will hit +20C. I have 4x420 rads -AC Gigant w/ 1 220mm fan and a fat 360 - 3 120 fans.
> 
> Honestly, I do not think you have enough total rad space (it's also pretty fragmented) for tri sli. Or you'll have to have a bunch of high static pressure fans on that single 480.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be sure to have good air flow between the cards. The maxwell core is really not a hot part, but the core and ram VRMs are.


Yeah its not sounding too good after hearing your setup. All fans are Noctua NF-F12 ippc 2000rpm PWM. running between 800 and 1300 rpm.


----------



## OGBeandip

I threw the Titan Xs into an overclocked FX9590 system I have to simulate the thermal load of another TX. With everything at load the TXs were hitting around 58-64 degrees temps in Precision X using the Koolance blocks. That was only with two of them though, and using an FX9590 to throw an additional 220 watts into the loop.

The cooling setup for this test was 2 240mms and a slim 360mm with a total loop power of ~750w

So by adding an additional 120mm of rad space, and about 20mm extra thickness. Im not sure if I can handle that much power, aint looking too promising.

Im about out of room to add radiators in this case as well. I can fit one more 480 on top but im using that for my 5930k and memory. and I want to keep the temps isolated. Looks like I may need to go external.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> I threw the Titan Xs into an overclocked FX9590 system I have to simulate the thermal load of another TX. With everything at load the TXs were hitting around 58-64 degrees temps in Precision X using the Koolance blocks. That was only with two of them though, and using an FX9590 to throw an additional 220 watts into the loop.
> 
> The cooling setup for this test was 2 240mms and a slim 360mm with a total loop power of ~750w
> 
> So by adding an additional 120mm of rad space, and about 20mm extra thickness. Im not sure if I can handle that much power, aint looking too promising.
> 
> Im about out of room to add radiators in this case as well. I can fit one more 480 on top but im using that for my 5930k and memory. and I want to keep the temps isolated. Looks like I may need to go external.


Since I tend to change gear pretty frequently, external was the way to go for me. Makes the cooling easy and portable.


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Since I tend to change gear pretty frequently, external was the way to go for me. Makes the cooling easy and portable.


I may have to hang a 1080 over the side of my Enthoo Primo and call it a day. I knew I bought those quick disconnects for a reason.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Show me proof that the Fury X is CURRENTLY VRAM limited in today's games folks.


THe Fury's vram is not the problem with that card.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Sure you do. That's not what I'm seeing from personal experience and a bunch of videos online.... scroll up.
> A lot of folks buy GPU's for today's games...... *GL trying to future proof your rig buddy*.


lol - any manufacturer that put out that product would go belly-up. Jut check the business plan of any small LED company. Market saturation is Armageddon. The only way to future-proof a rig is to stop progress.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> I may have to hang a 1080 over the side of my Enthoo Primo and call it a day. I knew I bought those quick disconnects for a reason.


oh yeah - QDCs are the only way to plumb a rig!


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> THe Fury's vram is not the problem with that card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol - any manufacturer that put out that product would go belly-up. Jut check the business plan of any small LED company. Market saturation is Armageddon. The only way to future-proof a rig is to stop progress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah - QDCs are the only way to plumb a rig!


I loved them on my soft tube rig. Had them before every major component. But on the hardline system im building now im just putting them near the radiators where the tube is soft and not visible. Makes radiator changes a hell of a lot easier.


----------



## tconroy135

I was wondering what software people use to stress test there TX; I usually run about everything, but was wondering what people found to be most reliable..?


----------



## Sheyster

So, I modded the Ultimate BIOS to support 1.150v (1.155 indicated in AB) and was still able to OC to 1405 MHz 100% stable. Temps are great even with the stock cooler at this kind of voltage. I'm able to run the fan at 55% and it stays nice and cool in any game.

Is anyone interested in a super ultra low voltage BIOS?









I can add it to the Ultimate 5 pack if there is interest.

EDIT- Typo about the voltage was fixed!


----------



## RedM00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> I was wondering what software people use to stress test there TX; I usually run about everything, but was wondering what people found to be most reliable..?


Have you tried folding? It's not as stressful on the card like firestrike, or intensive games, but it's very sensitive to instabilities in overclocks. IE I can be game stable at 1500/1520 but folding stable at around 1480/1500.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> I was wondering what software people use to stress test there TX; I usually run about everything, but was wondering what people found to be most reliable..?


Valley maxed out (Extreme preset), if it passes then run Heaven maxed out, if it passes then run Firestrike. Finally, some gaming in BF4 for at least an hour.

If you want a good stress test, run each of the above 3 times in a row at a given OC. Also, put Heaven in camera mode and walk around a bit.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I find Heaven harder to pass than Valley, I haven't downloaded any 3D Mark stuff yet as I've yet to OC my CPU.

I have a driver bug or need to re-install Valley. It worked fine with a single card, but zero difference with SLI. The on-screen display shows both cards and the clocks/temps, but I get the same score as a single with similar clocks. I see others getting what appear to be SLI scaling scores, so it seems the program does scale some, just not for me.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> So, I modded the Ultimate BIOS to support *1.50*v (1.55 indicated in AB) and was still able to OC to 1405 MHz 100% stable. Temps are great even with the stock cooler at this kind of voltage. I'm able to run the fan at 55% and it stays nice and cool in any game.
> 
> Is anyone interested in a super ultra low voltage BIOS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can add it to the Ultiamte 5 pack if there is interest.


typo?
1.15V...?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I find *Heaven harder to pass than Valley*, I haven't downloaded any 3D Mark stuff yet as I've yet to OC my CPU.
> 
> I have a driver bug or need to re-install Valley. It worked fine with a single card, but zero difference with SLI. The on-screen display shows both cards and the clocks/temps, but I get the same score as a single with similar clocks. I see others getting what appear to be SLI scaling scores, so it seems the program does scale some, just not for me.


me too, but they are quite different in the nature of the stress. As shyester said, the free cam mode is most difficult since - depending on how you roam - caching can get "confused" quick.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Valley maxed out (Extreme preset), if it passes then run Heaven maxed out, if it passes then run Firestrike. Finally, some gaming in BF4 for at least an hour.
> 
> If you want a good stress test, run each of the above 3 times in a row at a given OC. Also, put Heaven in camera mode and walk around a bit.


Heaven is what I use the most because you don't have to keep initializing like 3dmark.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> typo?
> 1.15V...?


Id be interested to see how my OC would work at an even lower voltage.


----------



## Leyaena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> So, I modded the Ultimate BIOS to support *1.50*v (1.55 indicated in AB) and was still able to OC to 1405 MHz 100% stable. Temps are great even with the stock cooler at this kind of voltage. I'm able to run the fan at 55% and it stays nice and cool in any game.
> 
> Is anyone interested in a super ultra low voltage BIOS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can add it to the Ultiamte 5 pack if there is interest.
> 
> 
> 
> typo?
> 1.15V...?
Click to expand...

If not, that card is toast!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> If not, that card is toast!


lol, nah - the power section (VRM) will not deliver more than 1.274 (1.265 actual via DMM off the card) no matter what you put in Bios without a hard mod. or the pencil mod.
_____

so I've been playing with this bios (based on NV, uses all parameter settings from EVGA SC) and the power settings from cyclops3. At least with CODAW (only one I tried) plays at 1480/7920 with +112V and 130% power. Temps on a watercooled sli set up are never above 37C. Nothing special: stock voltage, basically no power limit, SC clocks, temp throttling ENABLED... which is meaningless if watercooled anyway.

Cyclops3SC.zip 150k .zip file


So - if you have an NV card, no Vendor name/ID change in the bios from stock.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *21CEzAR21*
> 
> Sheyster I have a question for You..
> Power Table in "GM200 Ultimate" bios shows thats clocks: 1493.5MHz ; 1506.5MHz ; 1519.0MHz
> When I set 1506MHz, GPU-Z shows 1506.5MHz - it is OK........but when I set 1519MHz, GPU-Z shows 1519.8MHz
> When I set 1MHz down, GPU-Z shows 1518.4MHz !!!
> Can You explain me what is wrong ?
> 
> ..............And I don't understand people who write that: "I have stable gaming in 1500MHz" - in reality is 1493.5MHz not 1500MHz !!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> The way I understand it: The bios boost clock table increments in 13Hz bins. GPUZ polls the device/driver interface for a frequency via the pcie bus (cpuZ reads the peg/dmi). If you look at the clock table, say, clock 52 in the EVGA SC bios, requests 1240.5Hz (and a polling tool would use that value) it's really 1241 (1228+13). When you move the clock slider by 1Hz, and that does not traverse the clock bin, the true frequency has not changed - the polling toll reads what you set by that's not what the bios/driver sets the core to. If you look at this picture, CPUz has a similar issue (100x48=4.7989GHz) and the GPUz main tab is all borked up.


^ Pretty much this. In the screenshot for the Ultimate BIOS post, I'm dialed in at 1500 in the AB window, but actual is 1493. If you're above the boost point (but less than 13 above it), your actual speed will be the next lower boost point.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> So, I modded the Ultimate BIOS to support 1.150v (1.155 indicated in AB) and was still able to OC to 1405 MHz 100% stable. Temps are great even with the stock cooler at this kind of voltage. I'm able to run the fan at 55% and it stays nice and cool in any game.
> 
> Is anyone interested in a super ultra low voltage BIOS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can add it to the Ultiamte 5 pack if there is interest.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> typo?
> 1.15V...?


BAH!! FIXED!!!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> BAH!! FIXED!!!


eh - just a typo.








I was hopeful you have broken the block and got 1.5V.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> So, I modded the Ultimate BIOS to support 1.150v (1.155 indicated in AB) and was still able to OC to 1405 MHz 100% stable. Temps are great even with the stock cooler at this kind of voltage. I'm able to run the fan at 55% and it stays nice and cool in any game.
> 
> Is anyone interested in a super ultra low voltage BIOS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can add it to the Ultiamte 5 pack if there is interest.


I'd love to try this lower voltage bios out







. The 1.168v bios has been super (shows up as 1.175v in AB but no issues) and even with the summer heat my temps are well within a margin that makes me happy after hours of gameplay. I haven't tried anything above 1365 MHz but I wonder if I could manage 1400 MHz on this 1.168v bios or even the 1.15v bios.


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> I was wondering what software people use to stress test there TX; I usually run about everything, but was wondering what people found to be most reliable..?


I use multiple tests. I find that each one stresses differently. Usually i start with 3dmark firstrike ultra looped 3 times. Then unigine heaven for 6+ hours. Then GTA V gameplay for 3 hours. For whatever reason i can have an OC pass every game and synthetic I throw at it, then GTA V crashes it.


----------



## TremF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> So, I modded the Ultimate BIOS to support 1.150v (1.155 indicated in AB) and was still able to OC to 1405 MHz 100% stable. Temps are great even with the stock cooler at this kind of voltage. I'm able to run the fan at 55% and it stays nice and cool in any game.
> 
> Is anyone interested in a super ultra low voltage BIOS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can add it to the Ultiamte 5 pack if there is interest.


Yeah man! Please!

I'd be interested in giving it a try. Not sure my cards will go as high as 1405MHz at that voltage but lower temps, lower fan speed and ultimately less noise would be fantastic


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> I'd love to try this lower voltage bios out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The 1.168v bios has been super (shows up as 1.175v in AB but no issues) and even with the summer heat my temps are well within a margin that makes me happy after hours of gameplay. I haven't tried anything above 1365 MHz but I wonder if I could manage 1400 MHz on this 1.168v bios or even the 1.15v bios.


I'll add it as soon as I get home. Honestly I did not expect to be able to run 1.15v and still hit 1405. I was pleasantly surprised.









If you're on the 1.168 BIOS now, try for 1405.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I'll add it as soon as I get home. Honestly I did not expect to be able to run 1.15v and still hit 1405. I was pleasantly surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're on the 1.168 BIOS now, try for 1405.


I was able to do 1413 on that one; super interested to see if it can hold on 1.15v


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> I was able to do 1413 on that one; super interested to see if it can hold on 1.15v


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> I'd love to try this lower voltage bios out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The 1.168v bios has been super (shows up as 1.175v in AB but no issues) and even with the summer heat my temps are well within a margin that makes me happy after hours of gameplay. I haven't tried anything above 1365 MHz but I wonder if I could manage 1400 MHz on this 1.168v bios or even the 1.15v bios.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TremF*
> 
> Yeah man! Please!
> 
> I'd be interested in giving it a try. Not sure my cards will go as high as 1405MHz at that voltage but lower temps, lower fan speed and ultimately less noise would be fantastic


BIOS added:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/12210#post_24170415

I guess the 5-pack is now a 6-pack.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> eh - just a typo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was hopeful you have broken the block and got 1.5V.


LOL I'm sure chilled water guys would love up to 1.5v although I'm not so sure how much the T-X PCB would like it.









On an unrelated note:

I've decided to keep the Ultimate BIOS exclusive to Titan-X. I will not be doing a 980 Ti version. This BIOS represents more than just simple MBT tweaks this time around. I used info @WerePug presented here on OCN to do a deeper dive into the BIOS. Thanks to him for motivating me to do that.









This BIOS effectively bypasses all NVIDIA's limits, up to 85 degrees C. Enjoy it.


----------



## tconroy135

Id love to see in-game performance comparing 1400 and 1500. Especially looking at the 980 Ti threads where people are RMAing cards that don't hit 1500.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> Id love to see in-game performance comparing 1400 and 1500. Especially looking at the 980 Ti threads where people are RMAing cards that don't hit 1500.


Thing with in-game is its also going to depend on the game(s) you test.

Someone mentioned that 1405 T-X was equivalent to 1530 980 Ti in actual gaming FPS across various games. I'm not sure if there is a link to support this or not.

I've also noticed that trend with 980 Ti as well. I would hesitate to buy an open box Ti knowing it's probably not going to be the best OC'er in advance.


----------



## Kold

Please forgive me for just coming on and asking, but..

After installing a full EK block what bios should I be looking for?

Around what voltage should i stay below? (MSI Afterburner 4.1.1)

Any guidance for these two questions would be appreciated. When I search, the results are pages long and it's difficult to sift through. I'm sorry.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> Please forgive me for just coming on and asking, but..
> 
> After installing a full EK block what bios should I be looking for?
> 
> Around what voltage should i stay below? (MSI Afterburner 4.1.1)
> 
> Any guidance for these two questions would be appreciated. When I search, the results are pages long and it's difficult to sift through. I'm sorry.


I would suggest first trying the 1.25v Ultimate BIOS. Link is in my sig (BIOS 6-pack). If that is not enough voltage to get you to the OC you want, then go for the 1.281v version.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I would suggest first trying the 1.25v Ultimate BIOS. Link is in my sig (BIOS 6-pack). If that is not enough voltage to get you to the OC you want, then go for the 1.281v version.


What is the max voltage the standard pcb will supply?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> What is the max voltage the standard pcb will supply?


AFAIK, 1.274v unless you pencil mod or volt mod.


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> Id love to see in-game performance comparing 1400 and 1500. Especially looking at the 980 Ti threads where people are RMAing cards that don't hit 1500.


Yes this was proven in a youtube video. I want to say ... JayZTwoCents showed this. BUT don't hold me to that...

And... don't the 980Ti guys know that they don't have the Titan quality of OC ability (reference card that is)? They can't honestly RMA a card because it's not hitting 1500 OC????

Or maybe I'm completely wrong


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I don't get the card warfare. I have 980 Ti and Titan X cards, I guess so I can hate on myself?

I think a lot has to do with perception, I'll offer mine:

I bought a MSI 980 Ti 6G and loved it. A non-reference 980 Ti. I eventually wanted to run SLI and watercool, and dedicated water blocks for all the various non-reference cards might take a while to show up. Of course I could have just bought reference cards, but I wanted whiz-bang! So in the process of considering my options, I stumbled into the Titan X thread. Really wasn't looking for a big ol' funky clunky reference card with a 1000 MHz base clock. That's not whiz-bang. But I got to reading and discovered that with just a little tweaking, those clunky ol' 1000 MHz bricks could do 1400~1500MHz! Shoot, that's right up there in non-reference 980 Ti range! And there are waterblocks aplenty.

To be honest, I have never been able to get either of my Titan Xs to clock as high as my MSI 980 Ti, but not by much. My perception wasn't accurate. Reference design, 1000 MHz base clock, didn't matter. It's sort of like glossing over the specs of the i7-5960X. 3GHz base clock? Man, that big ol' expensive thing is clunky and funky, too. Surely no self respecting tweaker would run something that slow







And of course they don't. Run it that slow, that is.

It's nice to have choices, even if others choose something that you might not have.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> To be honest, I have never been able to get either of my Titan Xs to clock as high as my MSI 980 Ti, but not by much. My perception wasn't accurate. Reference design, 1000 MHz base clock, didn't matter.


OG Titan was an OC beast, and so is T-X.







Still a silicon lottery of sorts, but it seems the Titan-X GPUs are generally pretty good overclockers. It's rare to find one that won't OC to 1405 on the stock BIOS.

FWIW, my sample (75.5 ASIC) can do 1405 undervolted (1.150v) 100% stable.


----------



## fznmomin

Hi,

I'm running a headless linux machine with two Titan Xs and wanted to know how to overclock them using nvidia-smi. I tried using nvidia-smi -ac (###,###) but that only controls the application clocks, how do I actually overclock though?


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> OG Titan was an OC beast, and so is T-X.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still a silicon lottery of sorts, but it seems the Titan-X GPUs are generally pretty good overclockers. It's rare to find one that won't OC to 1405 on the stock BIOS.
> 
> FWIW, my sample (75.5 ASIC) can do 1405 undervolted (1.150v) 100% stable.


Lucky, both of mine wont do 1405 on stock BIOS stable.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Mine are 69 and 69.5. Not the highest, not the lowest, but at least they are similar. I've had them both to 1500 separately, just on benchmarks - not much else loaded on this bare bones rig yet.

Perception again:

I replaced a pair of 680 Lightnings in SLI with the 980 TI. The 680 Lightning was a really great OCing card, and I remember posting with glee when I passed one of the benchmarks of the day at 1402 in SLI on air. 1400 SLI/air was humping it. I just posted a Heaven 4 score at 1440 with SLI Titan Xs, and only quit there because of heat issues with stock blowers.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> Lucky, both of mine wont do 1405 on stock BIOS stable.


OT, OG:

I'll be in your town this weekend for a Rush concert. No time to do anything, in Friday evening, out Sunday morning - back to the grind to pay these toys off


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> Lucky, both of mine wont do 1405 on stock BIOS stable.


What is your ASIC for the two cards? Just curious...


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> OT, OG:
> 
> I'll be in your town this weekend for a Rush concert. No time to do anything, in Friday evening, out Sunday morning - back to the grind to pay these toys off


Enjoy the concert, my friend. And stay out of the Casinos, or youll never pay off those toys.


----------



## deadwidesmile

I moved 1420 on stock bios, voltage slider all the way up @ 67.1/66.7 ASIC.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> OT, OG:
> 
> I'll be in your town this weekend for a Rush concert. No time to do anything, in Friday evening, out Sunday morning - back to the grind to pay these toys off


I saw Rush for the first time in 1983 after the Signals album was released... Ahh the memories...









You just inspired a new custom title: _Modern Day Warrior_


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I saw Rush for the first time in 1983 after the Signals album was released... Ahh the memories...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just inspired a new custom title: _Modern Day Warrior_


This one would be my first Rush concert if I manage to talk my way in.


----------



## Glzmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> OG Titan was an OC beast, and so is T-X.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still a silicon lottery of sorts, but it seems the Titan-X GPUs are generally pretty good overclockers. It's rare to find one that won't OC to 1405 on the stock BIOS.
> 
> FWIW, my sample (75.5 ASIC) can do 1405 undervolted (1.150v) 100% stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky, both of mine wont do 1405 on stock BIOS stable.
Click to expand...

Oddly enough, my EVGA Titan X Superclocked + EVGA TitanX Hybrid Cooler (68.8% ASIC) didn't allow me to overclock stable at all on stock BIOS (even a +5 MHz core increase would cause TDRs, game crashes and blue screens in longer gaming sessions, no matter which voltage boosts I'd try). The vanilla HC BIOS as well as any of the modded BIOSes I've tried has allowed me to overclock to 1405 MHz easily, however. Currently trying out the Sheyster's 1200mV Ultimate version and will try some of the lower ones if I don't notice any problems in the next couple of days.

I do not understand why I can't overclock with the stock SC BIOS that came with my card at all, however. It's as if there's something wrong with it.

Thanks for those wonderful new Ultimate BIOS Pack, by the way, Sheyster!


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glzmo*
> 
> Oddly enough, my EVGA Titan X Superclocked + EVGA Hybrid Cooler didn't allow me to overclock stable at all on stock BIOS (even a +5 MHz core increase would cause TDRs, game crashes and blue screens, no matter which voltage boosts I'd try). The vanilla HC BIOS as well as any of the modded BIOSes I've tried has allowed me to overclock to 1405 MHz easily, however. Currently trying out the Sheyster's 1200mV Ultimate version and will try some of the lower ones if I don't notice any problems in the next couple of days.
> 
> I do not understand why I can't overclock with the stock SC BIOS that came with my card at all, however. It boggles my mind.


Thats interesting as thats the same BIOS im using as its stock for my card. A +50mhz offset is mostly stable but anything more is crashes. And anything over a +10mhz offset causes occassional crashes


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

The SC Bios is also what I started with. I mentioned to Sheyster that it never really felt "right". I could get some OC on it, but it was always jerking and throbbing - just not smooth. But with Sheyster's Bios, they run like how I always thought a card should run.

OG, I got the gambling out of my blood years ago. I'm staying at the MGM, it's where the show is, but about $100 at a crap table is all I'm good for. I have buds in LV that I don't get to see very often, they'd kick my butt if I spent my free time hunkered over a table.


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> The SC Bios is also what I started with. I mentioned to Sheyster that it never really felt "right". I could get some OC on it, but it was always jerking and throbbing - just not smooth. But with Sheyster's Bios, they run like how I always thought a card should run.
> 
> OG, I got the gambling out of my blood years ago. I'm staying at the MGM, it's where the show is, but about $100 at a crap table is all I'm good for. I have buds in LV that I don't get to see very often, they'd kick my butt if I spent my free time hunkered over a table.


Nice choice. Im banned from the MGM casino floor or I would come say hello.

But what are you doing on a craps table. This is vegas! Blackjack is the game to play.

Also it looks like i need to give sheysters BIOS a try. But first ive gotta beef up this cooling system... And.. Well actually build the computer. First hardline build, and first dual loop. Im nervous and excited


----------



## BossJ

I've got 2 79 ASIC watercooled, I can get them to 1519Mhz at 8000 mem (never pushed mem much higher) but I'm running 1.261v







never over 45C tho


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> The SC Bios is also what I started with. I mentioned to Sheyster that it never really felt "right". I could get some OC on it, but it was always jerking and throbbing - just not smooth. *But with Sheyster's Bios, they run like how I always thought a card should run.*


To be clear, he's referring to the newer Ultimate BIOS pack.


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> To be clear, he's referring to the newer Ultimate BIOS pack.


Expect a download and tons of annoying questions from me within the next month or two.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> To be clear, he's referring to the newer Ultimate BIOS pack.


Right, the non-throttling, manual boost goodness BIOS.

OG- not enough of a gambler to play Blackjack. I always feel like an out of place idiot and people cussing me for taking their card/not taking a card. Screw it, craps is easy


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> Expect a download and tons of annoying questions from me within the next month or two.


LOL, no problem. Best thing is to post in here. Lots of helpful expert folks here, not just me.


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> LOL, no problem. Best thing is to post in here. Lots of helpful expert folks here, not just me.


Good to know theres babysitters around for when I inevitably break something.


----------



## SteezyTN

I believe my highest ASIC card is 73 or 75 which is the evga SC, and my lowest is 63 which is the evga nonSC. The 63 one needs a lot more voltage, but I can make stable at 1443mhz. Maybe my 1300G2 will make them go higher, because I was backed by my AX860.


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I believe my highest ASIC card is 73 or 75 which is the evga SC, and my lowest is 63 which is the evga nonSC. The 63 one needs a lot more voltage, but I can make stable at 1443mhz. Maybe my 1300G2 will make them go higher, because I was backed by my AX860.


Hey Ive gotta say, great looking build. Is that a 750D?

Im currently using a 750D with a similar radiator setup and it looks like trash. but thats mostly due to bad cables. Good thing its just temporary.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> Hey Ive gotta say, great looking build. Is that a 750D?
> 
> Im currently using a 750D with a similar radiator setup and it looks like trash. but thats mostly due to bad cables. Good thing its just temporary.


Yes it is. I'm so proud of myself for building it, but I'll be dropping the 750D next month because I ordered a Caselabs SMA8


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Yes it is. I'm so proud of myself for building it, but I'll be dropping the 750D next month because I ordered a Caselabs SMA8


Im in the same boat. I got a Phanteks Enthoo Primo and will be doing 2 hardline loops in that. Already sleeved some cables. I want a caselabs but could never justify that much money on a case, at least not yet. Is that acrylic or PETG and how difficult was bending? Im thinking of PETG and hand bending it.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> Im in the same boat. I got a Phanteks Enthoo Primo and will be doing 2 hardline loops in that. Already sleeved some cables. I want a caselabs but could never justify that much money on a case, at least not yet. Is that acrylic or PETG and how difficult was bending? Im thinking of PETG and hand bending it.


I know that feeling. When I saw the price of the SMa8, I said I would never pay that much for a case. I'm young, and this is something that will last a lifetime. I'm planning on it to be the last case I'll ever own gain. My titans will look so pleasing in it


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I know that feeling. When I saw the price of the SMa8, I said I would never pay that much for a case. I'm young, and this is something that will last a lifetime. I'm planning on it to be the last case I'll ever own gain. My titans will look so pleasing in it


You bring up a good point. those cases give no need to upgrade. Maybe someday I will get my STH10 then.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> To be clear, he's referring to the newer Ultimate BIOS pack.


so sad my OC isn't stable at 1150 have to stick with 1168


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> I may have to hang a 1080 over the side of my Enthoo Primo and call it a day. I knew I bought those quick disconnects for a reason.


Now that I think about it this may actually not be the solution. Does anyone have any experience with these: http://koolance.com/ex2-1055-exos-2.5-liquid-cooling-system-aluminum

Im thinking of using this to cool my 3 TXs with that 425 HC BIOS, Think itd work? It would be used in conjunction with a 480mm radiator and 2 240mm radiators. I might add a D5 to the loop if the flow rate is too low from all the restriction.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> Now that I think about it this may actually not be the solution. Does anyone have any experience with these: http://koolance.com/ex2-1055-exos-2.5-liquid-cooling-system-aluminum
> 
> Im thinking of using this to cool my 3 TXs with that 425 HC BIOS, Think itd work? It would be used in conjunction with a 480mm radiator and 2 240mm radiators. I might add a D5 to the loop if the flow rate is too low from all the restriction.


Before you get rhat make sure ithe cores are not aluminum because you do not want to mix metals!


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Before you get rhat make sure ithe cores are not aluminum because you do not want to mix metals!


Damn, yeah I forgot about that. The rest of my loop is copper, brass, and nickel. If I use a coolant instead of distilled it would have a corrosion inhibitor though, correct? I work with mixed metal loops a lot at work and we dont have any corrosion issues if we use the proper additives.


----------



## 21CEzAR21

Sheyster what is Your maximum stable clock on 1.274V ?
For test I recommended everyone the game "Witcher 3".....I can do 3dmarks, Valley, Heaven all day, but when I run "Witcher 3" after 40 minutes driver crashes.
Sheyster do You have WItcher 3?.....Can You test maximum stable clock in this game?


----------



## ralphi59

Hi Sheyster, thank s a lot for the very low volt bios.
I ask after this two or three days ago.
I will try this after, and post result.
Thank s again,
Cheers from france


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Before you get rhat make sure ithe cores are not aluminum because you do not want to mix metals!


no one makes Alu piped rads for this use, especially koolance. Fins, sure. coolant contact surfaces in that kit are copper/brass. AND, unless 3 specific conditions are met you will not have any galvanic corrosion in mixed metal loops.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> Damn, yeah I forgot about that. The rest of my loop is copper, brass, and nickel. If I use a coolant instead of distilled it would have a corrosion inhibitor though, correct? I work with mixed metal loops a lot at work and we dont have any corrosion issues if we use the proper additives.


You can use distilled water and add 1-3% Redline Water Wetter. Works fantastic. I've been running that for 3 years in 2 rigs with ZERO staining or corrosion. Premix coolants are a scam.









check out this gear too: http://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_info.php?products_id=2991

I have one running 24/7 for 3 years now.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> Now that I think about it this may actually not be the solution. Does anyone have any experience with these: http://koolance.com/ex2-1055-exos-2.5-liquid-cooling-system-aluminum
> 
> Im thinking of using this to cool my 3 TXs with that 425 HC BIOS, Think itd work? It would be used in conjunction with a 480mm radiator and 2 240mm radiators. I might add a D5 to the loop if the flow rate is too low from all the restriction.


Well at full load with ~900w of cooling and 3 TXs you would be putting that equipment on the limit, but how often would you real be loading 3 TXs. I always wonder about pre-built systems like that what is the lifespan.


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> Well at full load with ~900w of cooling and 3 TXs you would be putting that equipment on the limit, but how often would you real be loading 3 TXs. I always wonder about pre-built systems like that what is the lifespan.


My biggest curiosity with it is how it works. Ive never seen a triple fan radiator dissipate 900 watts of heat before. And according to their site it isnt a water chiller. Im considering it as an option to counter a 360x360mm external radiator


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> My biggest curiosity with it is how it works. Ive never seen a triple fan radiator dissipate 900 watts of heat before. And according to their site it isnt a water chiller. Im considering it as an option to counter a 360x360mm external radiator


Yeah and without knowledge via a review or someone posting their results of using the unit you can't be sure that your TXs won't be in the 60c range at load which would kind of defeat the purpose of water.

Although the nice thing about ambient vs chiller is that ambient isn't going to be producing heat and making you uncomfortable and you don't have to worry about insulating your machine.


----------



## Jpmboy

run both rads and a chiller - set a fan profile so that when air temp in < air temp out the fans shut down. Otherwise the chiller becomes an inefficient air conditioner









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## BossJ

So maybe you guys know.

I just installed Windows 10 (yes I know - Brave soul I am) - Not sure if anyone else has - but I've started getting my monitor randomly blacking out for a second than kicking right back on while i'm in a game... I'm guessing it's a driver issue in Windows 10? Seems to be only on certain games that don't require the GPUs to work very hard.. Like for instance... Heroes of the Storm ...

Im going to play some GTA V or Witcher and see if it happens on those.

Just worried my card is going bad. Lol. I am running at 1.261v - but I'm under water, never hit hotter than 45C - and I am cooling my VRMs as well.


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> run both rads and a chiller - set a fan profile so that when air temp in < air temp out the fans shut down. Otherwise the chiller becomes an inefficient air conditioner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


How are those chillers?
Performance?
Noise?
Downsides?
Any precautions i need to take?

Theyve interested me for awhile but ive never researched them much.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *21CEzAR21*
> 
> Sheyster what is Your maximum stable clock on 1.274V ?
> For test I recommended everyone the game "Witcher 3".....I can do 3dmarks, Valley, Heaven all day, but when I run "Witcher 3" after 40 minutes driver crashes.
> Sheyster do You have WItcher 3?.....Can You test maximum stable clock in this game?


I'm on the stock cooler; I've only pushed it to 1500 (1493).









GTA V is probably an even better stability test than Witcher 3. I had my free copy of Witcher 3 but gave it away since I don't play that series.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I'm on the stock cooler; I've only pushed it to 1500 (1493).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTA V is probably an even better stability test than Witcher 3. I had my free copy of Witcher 3 but gave it away since I don't play that series.


IMO Witcher 3 draws on the card pretty hard, but I've played a lot more Witcher 3 than GTA since I owned GTA on PS3 and now PC...


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> IMO Witcher 3 draws on the card pretty hard, but I've played a lot more Witcher 3 than GTA since I owned GTA on PS3 and now PC...


I'm sure they're both good stability test games. I've had to increase voltage to get GTA stable at anything over 1400 MHz.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I'm sure they're both good stability test games. I've had to increase voltage to get GTA stable at anything over 1400 MHz.


I've stayed at 1400 because that requires only the 1168 for me, but to get to ~1500 requires the max added V.

Edit: also at 1168 the ACX is able to run really low keeping temps under 60c and still be silent.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> no one makes Alu piped rads for this use, especially koolance. Fins, sure. coolant contact surfaces in that kit are copper/brass. AND, unless 3 specific conditions are met you will not have any galvanic corrosion in mixed metal loops.
> You can use distilled water and add 1-3% Redline Water Wetter. Works fantastic. I've been running that for 3 years in 2 rigs with ZERO staining or corrosion. Premix coolants are a scam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check out this gear too: http://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_info.php?products_id=2991
> 
> I have one running 24/7 for 3 years now.


Is the pink from the water wetter easily diluted? I actually for the first time ever in many years of water cooling went with premix and feel dirty about it.







With all the crap going on about EK Nickel I decided to just use their premix and be done with it. However next time I make changes to my loop I'll be using plain ol di water + either water wetter or liquid utopia.


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Is the pink from the water wetter easily diluted? I actually for the first time ever in many years of water cooling went with premix and feel dirty about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the crap going on about EK Nickel I decided to just use their premix and be done with it. However next time I make changes to my loop I'll be using plain ol di water + either water wetter or liquid utopia.


I still have no idea what to do about EK Nickel. Im pretty split on using their premix or distilled.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> I still have no idea what to do about EK Nickel. Im pretty split on using their premix or distilled.


I haven't heard about this issue, what is it?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> How are those chillers?
> Performance?
> Noise?
> Downsides?
> Any precautions i need to take?
> Theyve interested me for awhile but ive never researched them much.


slow to get cold (it's an aquarium chiller, wouldn't want to shock your fish







) but if you loop has sufficient volume the heat capacity lets it stay cool thru many benchmarks. (haven't needed it for gaming)
Well... it's a compressor - like an airconditioner. I've been toying with panel QDCs to put it in another room. I use IEMs for sound so can't hear anything anyway.
Only downside is the cool down. but once cold it's great. requires smart fan controller (koolance, Aquaero) since you have to drop the fan speed on your rads as the coolant temp approaches air temp for two reasons: 1) the unit will fight the rads as the delta T approaches zero, and 2) once cold, you will be cooling the room with it (if it is not exhausting into the same space)
Precautions? none really, except it should be the last thing in the loop-flow before the first water block. I have a 360 between it and the CPU block, but the fans are automatically controlled.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Is the pink from the water wetter easily diluted? I actually for the first time ever in many years of water cooling went with premix and feel dirty about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the crap going on about EK Nickel I decided to just use their premix and be done with it. However next time I make changes to my loop I'll be using plain ol di water + either water wetter or liquid utopia.


Hey bud. Lol - premix!







With only a couple of percent I don't see any pink at all when looking thru a clear reservoir. It's best to predilute it since it can fog up at the site of addition when added directly to DW in the res only because it needs to dissolve. The stabilizers and inhibitors are the best you can use and really only 1% is needed in a PC loop. I've used it with copper and nickel plate plexi gpu blocks and they look brand new - really. Koolance cpu blocks and SS QDCs, EK blocks, AC blocks and rads. ALL like new.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> I still have no idea what to do about EK Nickel. Im pretty split on using their premix or distilled.


Was resolved by EK long time ago. The plate flaking is history as far as I've seen (> 10 EK blocks in the past 2 years). Most WC problems folks have is pH based - no one checks. A simple pool test kit is all that is needed. Just keep the pH > 6.5.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Is the pink from the water wetter easily diluted? I actually for the first time ever in many years of water cooling went with premix and feel dirty about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the crap going on about EK Nickel I decided to just use their premix and be done with it. However next time I make changes to my loop I'll be using plain ol di water + either water wetter or liquid utopia.


Anyone using Primochill on EVGA waterblocks? I'm finally settled on using these for my evga cards and need it to last for my titan x cards. If you have experience/opinions on primochill premix with EVGA blocks please do share. Thank you.


----------



## BrettJSr72

Anxiously awaiting my twins to arrive this afternoon, rather, heading to UPS to pick them up. More to follow and will OFFICIALLY join once installed.


----------



## gavros777

Does sli works in borderless mode?
Many people say it doesn't but in witcher 3 many times the game on its own will go to borderless mode and sli still works.
Can someone confirm if sli works in all games with titan x or it's jut witcher 3?
I'm using windows 10 by the way.


----------



## tconroy135

Okay I've finally done it ordered a Acer XB270HU with 2 day from Newegg time to try G-Sync lol


----------



## BrettJSr72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> Okay I've finally done it ordered a Acer XB270HU with 2 day from Newegg time to try G-Sync lol


Keep me apprised. I have one at home waiting for my titans to arrive to play with.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I'll add it as soon as I get home. Honestly I did not expect to be able to run 1.15v and still hit 1405. I was pleasantly surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're on the 1.168 BIOS now, try for 1405.


I'll give it a shot today with 1400 MHz if I have the time to play. If it doesn't end up being stable I'll still try the 1.15v bios and see if my 1365 MHz would be stable. Lower voltages=lower temps=not as hot room


----------



## OGBeandip

Well waterchillers cost a fortune. time to stick with the 1080mm rad idea. You guys think an EK D5 Vario could drive my loop? Ive never run a loop this large on this trusty little SOB. Might have to grab a second.

1x 480mm @ 60mm thick
push/pull
2x 240mm @ 40mm thick
1x 1080mm @ 34mm or 60mm thick
3x Full cover TX blocks in parallel flow

And I cant pick between these 2 radiators, one has double the thickness and half the fins per inch, the other is double the fins per inch and half the thickness.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/new-koolance-radiator-9x120mm-20-fpi-copper-no-nozzles.html
http://www.performance-pcs.com/phobya-g-changer-xtreme-nova-1080-radiator-60mm.html#Specifications

Any thoughts?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> I'll give it a shot today with 1400 MHz if I have the time to play. If it doesn't end up being stable I'll still try the 1.15v bios and see if my 1365 MHz would be stable. Lower voltages=lower temps=not as hot room


Yep... At 1405 I only need 55% fan to keep the card cool. The stock cooler is pretty quiet at that speed!


----------



## X4er0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Does sli works in borderless mode?
> Many people say it doesn't but in witcher 3 many times the game on its own will go to borderless mode and sli still works.
> Can someone confirm if sli works in all games with titan x or it's jut witcher 3?
> I'm using windows 10 by the way.


Borderless? That's full screen i guess, you mean windowed mode and if it's that then you mean g-sync.

G-sync works since last driver in windowed mode.

I hope i answered your question.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> Well waterchillers cost a fortune. time to stick with the 1080mm rad idea. You guys think an EK D5 Vario could drive my loop? Ive never run a loop this large on this trusty little SOB. Might have to grab a second.
> 
> 1x 480mm @ 60mm thick
> push/pull
> 2x 240mm @ 40mm thick
> 1x 1080mm @ 34mm or 60mm thick
> 3x Full cover TX blocks in parallel flow
> 
> And I cant pick between these 2 radiators, one has double the thickness and half the fins per inch, the other is double the fins per inch and half the thickness.
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/new-koolance-radiator-9x120mm-20-fpi-copper-no-nozzles.html
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/phobya-g-changer-xtreme-nova-1080-radiator-60mm.html#Specifications
> 
> Any thoughts?


this is over the top?
http://www.performance-pcs.com/watercool-mo-ra3-9x140mm-pro-black.html

lot's of users here swear by (not at) the Mo-RA3


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> this is over the top?
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/watercool-mo-ra3-9x140mm-pro-black.html
> 
> lot's of users here swear by (not at) the Mo-RA3


Well I will swear at it then, because Im sure mounting it will cause me headaches. Thanks, got my buildlog started, This is going to be a long one.

That is one badass looking radiator though, hopefully I can get it next week.


----------



## dawn1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> Okay I've finally done it ordered a Acer XB270HU with 2 day from Newegg time to try G-Sync lol


The acer XB270HU is hands down the best monitor out. I had 40 inch 4k monitor that would do 60hz 444 chroma but nothing like gsync. Once you have it and try 60hz even at 4k theres no comparison. Enjoy man!


----------



## sampandiabel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> this is over the top?
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/watercool-mo-ra3-9x140mm-pro-black.html
> 
> lot's of users here swear by (not at) the Mo-RA3


Mo-ra 3 420 is enough for my i7-4770K + 2 x TX. I have one EKWB D5 vario pump and a parallel terminal connecting waterblocks. The pump is set to 3500rpm (max is about 4800rpm). Temperature never reaches 40C on cyclops bios: both cards 1.274V / 1484MHz. What is important, all fans are set to about 700-800rpm and can be turned off for web surfing / watching films


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dawn1980*
> 
> The acer XB270HU is hands down the best monitor out. I had 40 inch 4k monitor that would do 60hz 444 chroma but nothing like gsync. Once you have it and try 60hz even at 4k theres no comparison. Enjoy man!


Yeah it really fit well into what I want (except maybe I wish it was in the 30"+ range). Also I am strongly against SLI/XFire and I don't think 1 TX is great for 4k.


----------



## X4er0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> Yeah it really fit well into what I want (except maybe I wish it was in the 30"+ range). Also I am strongly against SLI/XFire and I don't think 1 TX is great for 4k.


True 4K as in 3840 x 2160 no, even SLI won't cut it on ultra settings. We have to wait for pascal.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X4er0*
> 
> True 4K as in 3840 x 2160 no, even SLI won't cut it on ultra settings. We have to wait for pascal.


I run everything maxed in Witcher 3 (hairworks and all) and on the XB280HK @ 4k I don't see frames below 45-50? SLI TX's @ 1380 for gaming most of the time.


----------



## SteezyTN

When I use 4K with my one TX, I'm okay of FPS drops in the 40's. It still looks amazing and plays well. I haven't tried 4K with both my cards yet because my SLI bridge is bad.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X4er0*
> 
> True 4K as in 3840 x 2160 no, even SLI won't cut it on ultra settings. We have to wait for pascal.


Yeah and even then I'll probably skip Pascal unless it gets great reviews because I don't want to adopt the first gen of a new die size and architecture. I would assume by Volta both the 14/16nm process will be fleshed out and developers will be using DX12 making 4k seamless on the Titan-Volta.

Edit: At least with the Titan we get to see what happens with the x80 well before the Titan is released on the Pascal architecture


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sampandiabel*
> 
> Mo-ra 3 420 is enough for my i7-4770K + 2 x TX. I have one EKWB D5 vario pump and a parallel terminal connecting waterblocks. The pump is set to 3500rpm (max is about 4800rpm). Temperature never reaches 40C on cyclops bios: both cards 1.274V / 1484MHz. What is important, all fans are set to about 700-800rpm and can be turned off for web surfing / watching films


yeah - that's about the same end result with the 1640 Aquacomputer Gigant I'm running - only one 180 fan - can't underestimate the effectiveness of rad space. the Mora 3 can dissipate a lot of heat! Great rad, just wasn't the right form factor for this bench rig.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> When I use 4K with my one TX, I'm okay of FPS drops in the 40's. It still looks amazing and plays well. I haven't tried 4K with both my cards yet because my SLI bridge is bad.


daam - must be 3 or 4 laying around here. Don't even have a flex ribbon type with the MB?


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - that's about the same end result with the 1640 Aquacomputer Gigant I'm running - only one 180 fan - can't underestimate the effectiveness of rad space. the Mora 3 can dissipate a lot of heat! Great rad, just wasn't the right form factor for this bench rig.
> 
> daam - must be 3 or 4 laying around here. Don't even have a flex ribbon type with the MB?


How much heat are we talking on the 1080 Mora 3?

Lets say im running 9 Noctua NF-F12 industrials on it at below 1300rpm. Just an estimate.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Does sli works in borderless mode?
> Many people say it doesn't but in witcher 3 many times the game on its own will go to borderless mode and sli still works.
> Can someone confirm if sli works in all games with titan x or it's jut witcher 3?
> I'm using windows 10 by the way.


SLi should work in all modes regardless. You may have to adjust the settings in NCP or NVI, but it should work for most games. I believe the various dispaly modes are not affected by SLi it's the games engine and optimisation settings included by the games devs, which will have an affect. If the game fully supports SLi then everything should work, with all settings built into the display driver available to tinker with.







.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> How much heat are we talking on the 1080 Mora 3?
> 
> Lets say im running 9 Noctua NF-F12 industrials on it at below 1300rpm. Just an estimate.


oh geeze... 1200W or more. It's a guess. Check Martinsliquidlab. I think he did a measurement. or Maybe @geggeg knows of a review?
I don't think you'll need 9x1300rpm fans, unless they have poor static pressure.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> daam - must be 3 or 4 laying around here. Don't even have a flex ribbon type with the MB?


Unfortanately I don't. I only have the one that came with my ASUS mobo. And honestly, I don't even know if it's bad. It works fine at 1440p on my main monitor and even DSR 4K. But the problem came with SLI using the 4K TV we just bought. With SLI enabled, green lines would appear. It could be the SLI bridge, or it could be that the HdMI doesn't work at that resolution. But I don't know because it worked fine at 4K with one SLI disabled.


----------



## ericatwood87

Sorry if i can't ask here. but i'm looking at getting one of these cards, should i go on a get it or wait?


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericatwood87*
> 
> Sorry if i can't ask here. but i'm looking at getting one of these cards, should i go on a get it or wait?


Well the thing about buying a Titan X. Is its completely up to you. Most people could get away with a 980ti or wait for the next gen. If you want a titan x, buy one. Theyre the best card around right now and theyre fun to overclock and build with.

Buying a Titan series card is never practical, you buy it because you want it. So if you want it, buy it.


----------



## ericatwood87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> Well the thing about buying a Titan X. Is its completely up to you. Most people could get away with a 980ti or wait for the next gen. If you want a titan x, buy one. Theyre the best card around right now and theyre fun to overclock and build with.
> 
> Buying a Titan series card is never practical, you buy it because you want it. So if you want it, buy it.


thank you. i was asking because it's just that every time i buy a card a new or better one comes out. i'm playing games in 4K on a 32in mon, a lot of 3d work,cad and graphic design with really large photo sizes


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> oh geeze... 1200W or more. It's a guess. Check Martinsliquidlab. I think he did a measurement. or Maybe @geggeg knows of a review?
> I don't think you'll need 9x1300rpm fans, unless they have poor static pressure.


I have never actually found a thing on martinsliquidlab. I can rarely find what im looking for on there.

I did find this though, http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?265723-Bundymania-User-Review-Mora-2-Mora-3-Phobya-Xtreme-1080


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericatwood87*
> 
> thank you. i was asking because it's just that every time i buy a card a new or better one comes out. i'm playing games in 4K on a 32in mon, a lot of 3d work,cad and graphic design with really large photo sizes


Uh.. The Titan X was made for you


----------



## ericatwood87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BossJ*
> 
> Uh.. The Titan X was made for you


I thought so. thank you both +REP


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericatwood87*
> 
> I thought so. thank you both +REP


TX is the only way to go at 4K. Two would be better


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X4er0*
> 
> Borderless? That's full screen i guess, you mean windowed mode and if it's that then you mean g-sync.
> 
> G-sync works since last driver in windowed mode.
> 
> I hope i answered your question.


I meant borderless windowed mode. Many people claim that sli doesn't work in that mode but in witcher 3 it works on me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> SLi should work in all modes regardless. You may have to adjust the settings in NCP or NVI, but it should work for most games. I believe the various dispaly modes are not affected by SLi it's the games engine and optimisation settings included by the games devs, which will have an affect. If the game fully supports SLi then everything should work, with all settings built into the display driver available to tinker with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks! +rep!


----------



## ericatwood87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ericatwood87*
> 
> I thought so. thank you both +REP
> 
> 
> 
> TX is the only way to go at 4K. Two would be better
Click to expand...

I could do that.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> I have never actually found a thing on martinsliquidlab. I can rarely find what im looking for on there.
> 
> I did find this though, http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?265723-Bundymania-User-Review-Mora-2-Mora-3-Phobya-Xtreme-1080


Yeah, not alot of test data with these monster rads. if you bought the mo-ra3 you will not hit it's capacity. it or the phobya essentially can keep 2 rigs cool.


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericatwood87*
> 
> I could do that.


Why not 3? Who needs to pay bills anyways.


----------



## ericatwood87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ericatwood87*
> 
> I could do that.
> 
> 
> 
> Why not 3? Who needs to pay bills anyways.
Click to expand...

Lol. Oh I know 4 four 4K


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yeah, not alot of test data with these monster rads. if you bought the mo-ra3 you will not hit it's capacity. it or the phobya essentially can keep 2 rigs cool.


I plan on throwing 1300 Watts at it. so we will see. It has the help of an additional 960mm of rad space though. Is this complete overkill? Yup. But it sounds like fun.

Think a D5 could handle it all? Im starting to think this loop may need 2 D5s.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> I plan on throwing 1300 Watts at it. so we will see. It has the help of an additional 960mm of rad space though. Is this complete overkill? Yup. But it sounds like fun.
> 
> Think a D5 could handle it all? Im starting to think this loop may need 2 D5s.


One D5 is plenty. For my Case Labs loop, I'll be running a 560, 480, 360, and 240. I'll be using one, but if I feel like forking out the extra cash, I'll pick up a second.


----------



## CrazyElf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericatwood87*
> 
> thank you. i was asking because it's just that every time i buy a card a new or better one comes out. i'm playing games in 4K on a 32in mon, a lot of 3d work,cad and graphic design with really large photo sizes


I'd recommend the Titan X.

If you were just gaming, then the 6GB VRAM of the 980Ti would probably not be a big limitation, but for CAD work, I'd recommend getting the Titan X.

Also, keep in mind that if you do anything needing FP64, the Titan X is not for you as it's only 1/32 FP64 performance.

Given that 16nm has only just entered production at TSMC and the uncertainties involved with HBM2, I do not expect to see Pascal (the newer generation of GPU) until next year, unless they way exceed schedules, which is not likely. IN fact, I would not be surprised if "big die Pascal" does not come out until H2 2016 or 2017, as 16nm will be a new process with low yields until it matures.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericatwood87*
> 
> Sorry if i can't ask here. but i'm looking at getting one of these cards, should i go on a get it or wait?


Judging by the prices of the Kepler Titan, it's unlikely they'll go down that much until Pascal comes out. You might be able to get a used Titan X though from the people who are buying 980Ti cards and selling their Titan Xs though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> I plan on throwing 1300 Watts at it. so we will see. It has the help of an additional 960mm of rad space though. Is this complete overkill? Yup. But it sounds like fun.
> 
> Think a D5 could handle it all? Im starting to think this loop may need 2 D5s.


You'll be fine pump wise. Higher flow after you reach the point of "enough" doesn't from my experiences result in better temperatures.

I suppose the benefit of having a second D5 though is in case it fails, you have a backup. On the other hand, the D5 is considered by many to be the most reliable water cooling pump.

Regardless, it's not "essential that you upgrade".


----------



## ericatwood87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ericatwood87*
> 
> thank you. i was asking because it's just that every time i buy a card a new or better one comes out. i'm playing games in 4K on a 32in mon, a lot of 3d work,cad and graphic design with really large photo sizes
> 
> 
> 
> I'd recommend the Titan X.
> 
> If you were just gaming, then the 6GB VRAM of the 980Ti would probably not be a big limitation, but for CAD work, I'd recommend getting the Titan X.
> 
> Also, keep in mind that if you do anything needing FP64, the Titan X is not for you as it's only 1/32 FP64 performance.
> 
> Given that 16nm has only just entered production at TSMC and the uncertainties involved with HBM2, I do not expect to see Pascal (the newer generation of GPU) until next year, unless they way exceed schedules, which is not likely. IN fact, I would not be surprised if "big die Pascal" does not come out until H2 2016 or 2017, as 16nm will be a new process with low yields until it matures.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ericatwood87*
> 
> Sorry if i can't ask here. but i'm looking at getting one of these cards, should i go on a get it or wait?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Judging by the prices of the Kepler Titan, it's unlikely they'll go down that much until Pascal comes out. You might be able to get a used Titan X though from the people who are buying 980Ti cards and selling their Titans though.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> I plan on throwing 1300 Watts at it. so we will see. It has the help of an additional 960mm of rad space though. Is this complete overkill? Yup. But it sounds like fun.
> 
> Think a D5 could handle it all? Im starting to think this loop may need 2 D5s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'll be fine pump wise. Higher flow after you reach the point of "enough" doesn't from my experiences result in better temperatures.
> 
> I suppose the benefit of having a second D5 though is in case it fails, you have a backup. On the other hand, the D5 is considered by many to be the most reliable water cooling pump.
Click to expand...

The TX will work for what I need to do cad wise. It's the graphic design side that the vram comes in I'm talking billboard size photos.


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> One D5 is plenty. For my Case Labs loop, I'll be running a 560, 480, 360, and 240. I'll be using one, but if I feel like forking out the extra cash, I'll pick up a second.


Ok cool. I was having trouble deciding if 1 was enough, Ill just take your word for it. By the way great looking build youre doing. I checked in on the thread earlier today after starting mine. Good luck with your build.


----------



## 21CEzAR21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I'm on the stock cooler; I've only pushed it to 1500 (1493).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTA V is probably an even better stability test than Witcher 3. I had my free copy of Witcher 3 but gave it away since I don't play that series.


After many hours of testing I think the Witcher 3 is the best for stability test.

Reference cooler + EK backplate + Peltier on the Backplate (in place of the power supply section) in the cold evening at an open window.

[email protected],274V - temp. max. 76*C - ASIC 70,1%

3dmark 11 extreme - 3 hours - 0 errors
3dmark 13 extreme - 3 hours - 0 errors
Metro Last Light 4K - 3 hours - 0 errors
GTA V 4K - 3 hours - 0 errors
Witcher 3 4K - max. 41 min. - driver crash










.........Last Night I made a new score in 3DMark 11 Extreme - X9996







- It will gave to me 18 place in the ranking hall of fame







.....3770K old but gives advice


----------



## sgs2008

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Does sli works in borderless mode?
> Many people say it doesn't but in witcher 3 many times the game on its own will go to borderless mode and sli still works.
> Can someone confirm if sli works in all games with titan x or it's jut witcher 3?
> I'm using windows 10 by the way.


It depends on the game I think . In witcher 3 it does seem to work but not very well going from full screen to borderless window causes me to drop about 10fps on avg and see about 10-15% drop in gpu usage on both cards. No idea what causes this but I would still recommend full screen if you are running sli


----------



## sgs2008

Hm my cards seem to throttle by 20mhz everytime the top 1 hits 67 celsius anyway to stop that .


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> I plan on throwing 1300 Watts at it. so we will see. It has the help of an additional 960mm of rad space though. Is this complete overkill? Yup. But it sounds like fun.
> 
> Think a D5 could handle it all? Im starting to think this loop may need 2 D5s.


sure it can handle it. I always run 2 pumps since the rigs are rarely idle and run unattended a lot - just a fail-safe config. With 2 DDC 18W pumps and lots of restriction points (QDCs, blocks, rads, chiller) still keeps flow > 3LPM.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgs2008*
> 
> Hm my cards seem to throttle by 20mhz everytime the top 1 hits 67 celsius anyway to stop that .


yes - flash to one of the no-throttle bioses (shyester's recent pack). Or increase the clock setting so it throttles down to the clock you want to run.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> sure it can handle it. I always run 2 pumps since the rigs are rarely idle and run unattended a lot - just a fail-safe config. With 2 DDC 18W pumps and lots of restriction points (QDCs, blocks, rads, chiller) still keeps flow > 3LPM.
> yes - flash to one of the no-throttle bioses (shyester's recent pack). Or increase the clock setting so it throttles down to the clock you want to run.


That's what I did before switching to the Sheyster Bios. It seems silly NVIDIA starts throttling at 65c it should be more like 75c.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> That's what I did before switching to the Sheyster Bios. It seems silly NVIDIA starts throttling at 65c it should be more like 75c.


Is sheyster's wc bios as good as cyclops3 and does it also downclocks when the gpu is not being used?


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Is sheyster's wc bios as good as cyclops3 and does it also downclocks when the gpu is not being used?


Use the ones from the Ultimate Pack that is in Sheyster's sig. It does downclock during 2d and doesn't boost to max on things like video and then goes to whatever you set as OC for gaming/benching.

It really is perfect for maintaining your overclock up to 80c. Also I would recomend after you find an overclock you are comfortable with try the next voltage down and see if it is stable.

My card is 76.6 ASIC so it goes to 1414 really easy and then practically requires max voltage possible to hit 1500.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Is sheyster's wc bios as good as cyclops3 and does it also downclocks when the gpu is not being used?


I've never used the cyclops bioses, but the Sheyster bioses in his Ultimate 6-Pack are great. Downclock in 2D/desktop mode, no throttling, you just dial in the boost clock you want and that's what it'll run at if your card is up to it. Perfect for how I want a GPU to operate.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Is sheyster's wc bios as good as cyclops3 and does it also downclocks when the gpu is not being used?


not in my opinion.









here's a new version with SC base clocks and boost table, NVidia vendor, and SC clock states for xbar and other parameters. 1.274V.








been on this for some time now. your clock slider offsets will need to be lowered by a fair amount since the boost table has been increased from 1304 to 1519

cyclops5.zip 150k .zip file


----------



## OGBeandip

I just thought of something thats probably a stupid question, but Ive never disabled them before. When I disable my TX to BIOS flash it. Will I need to use my old GTX 760 as a GPU to display everything since I have no IGP? That makes the most sense to me since theres no longer a display adapter. But maybe im wrong.

Or I guess I could just flash each one individually instead of all at once.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

It'll still work as a VGA adapter, and I don't think you have to disable it with the latest nvflash - but I do, anyway.


----------



## Manac0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> I just thought of something thats probably a stupid question, but Ive never disabled them before. When I disable my TX to BIOS flash it. Will I need to use my old GTX 760 as a GPU to display everything since I have no IGP? That makes the most sense to me since theres no longer a display adapter. But maybe im wrong.


Not at all, I believe it is the driver that is disabled. You can still see your screen to answer prompts before restarting. A SECOND GPU IS ONLY NEEDED IF THE FLASHING FAILS (very very RARE).


----------



## BrettJSr72

Anyone using the ACX cooling system on their cards? Have you found it better or worse than the stock?


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> not in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's a new version with SC base clocks and boost table, NVidia vendor, and SC clock states for xbar and other parameters. 1.274V.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been on this for some time now. your clock slider offsets will need to be lowered by a fair amount since the boost table has been increased from 1304 to 1519
> 
> cyclops5.zip 150k .zip file


My cards are game stable at 1480. If i use this bios will i be able to lower the max boost from 1519 to 1480?


----------



## SteezyTN

My 63.7 ASIC card needs a crap load of voltage. I need max voltage (stock bios) just to reach 1443mhz. My 73.5 ASIC card can reach a little under 1500. Hopefully with the new 1300G2 I can do more


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manac0r*
> 
> Not at all, I believe it is the driver that is disabled. You can still see your screen to answer prompts before restarting. A SECOND GPU IS ONLY NEEDED IF THE FLASHING FAILS (very very RARE).


Damn. That was my second guess. So it just runs like it does when its first installed pre driver installation. I assumed it was a hardware disable and not a driver disable. Thanks.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> My 63.7 ASIC card needs a crap load of voltage. I need max voltage (stock bios) just to reach 1443mhz. My 73.5 ASIC card can reach a little under 1500. Hopefully with the new 1300G2 I can do more


My 73 and 76% ASIC cards do little over 1500 (1550 best case)

My third is 63%







But it also manages 1500 core with little over 62mv


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> My 73 and 76% ASIC cards do little over 1500 (1550 best case)
> 
> My third is 63%


At what voltage? I know I can reach 1500+, but I'm currently using the stock SC bios. The 63% card needs 1.217v for 1443 (whatever the stock max voltage is).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> I just thought of something thats probably a stupid question, but Ive never disabled them before. When I disable my TX to BIOS flash it. Will I need to use my old GTX 760 as a GPU to display everything since I have no IGP? That makes the most sense to me since theres no longer a display adapter. But maybe im wrong.
> 
> Or I guess I could just flash each one individually instead of all at once.


disable sli first, then disable the drivers - do the one with the video cable attached last... and flash the card with the cable last too.








posted this a while ago:

flash commands for 2 card SLI with no PLX chip on the MB:

1) disable SLI
2) open dev manager and disable drivers on both cards
3) open the NVFlash folder:
Win7: shift-rt-click in the folder > "open command window here"
W8/8.1/10: file>open> command prompt as admin
4) type:
nvflash --list (note the GPU pcie lanes - probably 0, 1, 2 etc unless you have a PLX chip
nvflash -i1 --protectoff
nvflash -i1 -6 newromname.rom
Hit Y every time asked
5) Type:
nvflash -i0 --protectoff
nvflash -i0 -6 newromname.rom
Hit Y when asked
Exit the cmnd window after the flash finishes
6) enable the drivers in dev manager. DO NOT enable sli yet
7) reboot and enable SLI
8) reboot again

I prefer this nvflash - you have to disable the driver in dev manager as usual.

NVFlash-certs-bypassed-v5-206-0-1.zip 722k .zip file


although version 5.218 works great also (auto driver disable) - I've not use 5.218 with more than one card installed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> My cards are game stable at 1480. If i use this bios will i be able to lower the max boost from 1519 to 1480?


sure - just with a clock slider change.v


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> disable sli first, then disable the drivers - do the one with the video cable attached last... and flash the card with the cable last too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> posted this a while ago:
> 
> flash commands for 2 card SLI with no PLX chip on the MB:
> 
> 1) disable SLI
> 2) open dev manager and disable drivers on both cards
> 3) open the NVFlash folder:
> Win7: shift-rt-click in the folder > "open command window here"
> W8/8.1/10: file>open> command prompt as admin
> 4) type:
> nvflash --list (note the GPU pcie lanes - probably 0, 1, 2 etc unless you have a PLX chip
> nvflash -i1 --protectoff
> nvflash -i1 -6 newromname.rom
> Hit Y every time asked
> 5) Type:
> nvflash -i0 --protectoff
> nvflash -i0 -6 newromname.rom
> Hit Y when asked
> Exit the cmnd window after the flash finishes
> 6) enable the drivers in dev manager. DO NOT enable sli yet
> 7) reboot and enable SLI
> 8) reboot again
> 
> I prefer this nvflash - you have to disable the driver in dev manager as usual.
> 
> NVFlash-certs-bypassed-v5-206-0-1.zip 722k .zip file
> 
> 
> although version 5.218 works great also (auto driver disable) - I've not use 5.218 with more than one card installed.
> sure - just with a clock slider change.v


Thanks for the guide. Saved it to a notepad. Ill be flashing 3 TXs


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> Thanks for the guide. Saved it to a notepad. Ill be flashing 3 TXs


no worries. just flash from the most outboard card and the one closest to the cpu last.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

On RVE, can you just turn off the PCI-e slot of one then the other card? You'd have to swap the monitor cable around.


----------



## SteezyTN

Hey @Jpmboy, are you going to ditch us and go for the KPE? Don't leave us now...


----------



## deadwidesmile

Oh, I think he'll run both, lol. He's a beast when it comes down to it


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> On RVE, can you just turn off the PCI-e slot of one then the other card? You'd have to swap the monitor cable around.


yes, it you want to flash them independently, that's the way to do it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Hey @Jpmboy, are you going to ditch us and go for the KPE? Don't leave us now...


lol - TX is a landmark card... I plan on keeping these for quite some time. Basically they can do any and everything at 4K without really breaking a sweat. Will likely move them to a day driver R4BE/4960X (and then figure out what to do with a 295x2







)
should have a 980Ti KPE tomorrow or friday.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Oh, I think he'll run both, lol. He's a beast when it comes down to it


still looking for the 980Ti Strix to come out in the US.


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> no worries. just flash from the most outboard card and the one closest to the cpu last.


Why do that? If you dont mind explaining.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> Why do that? If you dont mind explaining.


better to flash the card carrying the video signal last.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

^ What he said









My guess is that the most inboard card is the one the monitor is attached to. Flash it first and something goes bad, then you have to re-arrange the whole shebang. Start with the cards that aren't attached to the monitor, make sure that goes according to plan, do the monitor connected card last. Just my hunch.

I actually flashed a pair of SLI cards years ago and forgot that I had done it (and certainly how to do it) until I found my nvflash folder when I recently swapped in a new card. I flashed the SLI Titan Xs one at a time - but when they were on air and a couple of cables were all that had to be swapped around. Water changes the challenge.


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> ^ What he said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My guess is that the most inboard card is the one the monitor is attached to. Flash it first and something goes bad, then you have to re-arrange the whole shebang. Start with the cards that aren't attached to the monitor, make sure that goes according to plan, do the monitor connected card last. Just my hunch.
> 
> I actually flashed a pair of SLI cards years ago and forgot that I had done it (and certainly how to do it) until I found my nvflash folder when I recently swapped in a new card. I flashed the SLI Titan Xs one at a time - but when they were on air and a couple of cables were all that had to be swapped around. Water changes the challenge.


Im half tempted to plug my monitors into the middle card just to be unique and edgy now.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

JICYMI - There's a new version of PrecisionX just been released, V5.3.6:-

http://www.evga.com/precision/

Looks like they have fixed a few bugs too???


----------



## sampandiabel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> Why do that? If you dont mind explaining.


Don't worry, it really does not matter at all. If the screen goes black after you disable display driver (or during flashing using the last version of nvidia flash) just switch the video cable to another card and continue flashing BIOS


----------



## mistax

i can only =( push my titan x hybrid at best to 1500 with the 1.243 ultimate bios, tried the 1.281 and no luck. I'm wondering if my power supply isn't strong enough to push everything.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> At what voltage? I know I can reach 1500+, but I'm currently using the stock SC bios. The 63% card needs 1.217v for 1443 (whatever the stock max voltage is).


1.22v, but I'd have to double check that. I don't overvolt or overclock for daily use so stability will likely be 'ropey'. I don't believe the ASIC connection is the be all end all of potential clocks, though.


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> i can only =( push my titan x hybrid at best to 1500 with the 1.243 ultimate bios, tried the 1.281 and no luck. I'm wondering if my power supply isn't strong enough to push everything.


What power supply are you using and what else are you running on it?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> Im half tempted to plug my monitors into the middle card just to be unique and edgy now.


and do a flash sandwich.


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> and do a flash sandwich.


Perfect. Ill even include that as the "official flash method" of my buildlog.

Renaming the system "subway"


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Is sheyster's wc bios as good as cyclops3 and does it also downclocks when the gpu is not being used?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> not in my opinion.












For water-coolers, my advice is to try JPM's (and cyclops') bios and also mine. Whichever one you like best, stick with it. I don't think there will be a big difference in your final OC to be honest.

Definitely use the newer Ultimate BIOS (not the older SC and HC). Link is in my sig.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For water-coolers, my advice is to try JPM's (and cyclops') bios and also mine. Whichever one you like best, stick with it. I don't think there will be a big difference in your final OC to be honest.
> 
> Definitely use the newer Ultimate BIOS (not the older SC and HC). Link is in my sig.


lol - knew that would get a grin.


----------



## RedM00N

So I got my replacement card from the RMA I did. Needlesss to say it went well









Went to their custhelp page and started a live chat, explaining that my card basically slowly died after a boot session. They asked some standard questions(did you try it on another pc IE), and asked to explain what was wrong. After a few they gave me a form to fill out and req. proof of purchase, then sent the report to the RMA dept. and said I'd get messaged soon. Non the next day I got a call, from an unknown number so I didn't pick up, but a quick search revealed it was nvidia help-desk(luckily they called back 4hrs later, asked the same questions again). During the call I was told I'll get an email for a prepaid shipping thing, which I did, and to right the RMA number on the box, which I did. Shipped the card on friday, and got a message Monday that a replacement would be shipped to me. Got the card today.

New card does 1470mhz 1hr Firestrike loop stable, with no overvolting so far(just used one of sheysters raised TDP bios.)

Hope this help others with worrying if their card would get replaced or not if it ended up going under. Just be sure to flash the bios if you can(if you did flash to)









Edit: Forgot to add the RMA type was you send the card in, when they receive it, they send you the new one.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> So I got my replacement card from the RMA I did. Needlesss to say it went well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went to their custhelp page and started a live chat, explaining that my card basically slowly died after a boot session. They asked some standard questions(did you try it on another pc IE), and asked to explain what was wrong. After a few they gave me a form to fill out and req. proof of purchase, then sent the report to the RMA dept. and said I'd get messaged soon. Non the next day I got a call, from an unknown number so I didn't pick up, but a quick search revealed it was nvidia help-desk(luckily they called back 4hrs later, asked the same questions again). During the call I was told I'll get an email for a prepaid shipping thing, which I did, and to right the RMA number on the box, which I did. Shipped the card on friday, and got a message Monday that a replacement would be shipped to me. Got the card today.
> 
> New card does 1470mhz 1hr Firestrike loop stable, with no overvolting so far(just used one of sheysters raised TDP bios.)
> 
> Hope this help others with worrying if their card would get replaced or not if it ended up going under. Just be sure to flash the bios if you can(if you did flash to)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Forgot to add the RMA type was you send the card in, when they receive it, they send you the new one.


Super! Nvidia direct replacement


----------



## deadwidesmile

As long as my second TX doesn't crap out, I'm cool with the Nvidia replacement policy, heh.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> As long as my second TX doesn't crap out, I'm cool with the Nvidia replacement policy, heh.


What is the policy?


----------



## mistax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> What power supply are you using and what else are you running on it?


I'm using a Evga 750 G2, i also have a 4790k @ 4.8 with 1.27 voltage going into it. Was trying to get to 1525/8000 on 1.281


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> What is the policy?


Original buyer has to initiate and give proof of purchase for RMA. My second card was picked up from Gunslinger. Not quite the 70% ASIC I was hoping for but, not too bad. It's more of a pain to RMA but doable.


----------



## SteezyTN

So dang. Figured out why my system was having problems at 4K. Apparently the Samsung TV we bough was only 4K at 30hz due to HDMI limitations. What a bummer. My parents don't listen to me lol. Oh, it still looks good... Really? 30hz looks like crap. Looks like I'll have to actually buy a 4K monitor to test out the full 60hz. But I'm definately going to wait until more 4K and gsync ones are out. I hear that 40FPS looks amazing with gsync


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Original buyer has to initiate and give proof of purchase for RMA. My second card was picked up from Gunslinger. Not quite the 70% ASIC I was hoping for but, not too bad. It's more of a pain to RMA but doable.


Well that's some bull****; they think they can get away with selling defective products just because you don't have unreasonable amounts of documentation.


----------



## 21CEzAR21

Yesterday I bought EVGA ACX 2.0+ dedicated for TITAN X.
Today I will do test


----------



## OGBeandip

How many of you guys running the 400 watt+ BIOS options use multiple power supplies? Im thinking I might need to. Tri SLI TX with an overclocked 5930k and 2 pumps is starting to push my EVGA 1600 G2 towards its limit.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> Well that's some bull****; they think they can get away with selling defective products just because you don't have unreasonable amounts of documentation.


I bought my second TX second hand, so it's not totally unreasonable as I got a fairly good deal on it with a water block and, I knew the nature of the nvidia RMA policy. Secondary vendors such as EVGA, etc... offer very nice second hand RMA policies. The general consensus is that if you're not going to buy the GPU first hand, go with an approved vendor such as EVGA, ASUS, etc...


----------



## SteezyTN

So I'm just planning out my ideas for my TX SLI "rebuild" when I get my Caselabs. Now that I have a bigger wattage PSU, I can FINALLY crank that voltage UP!!!! Why BIOS is recommended under water? Not to the point where it will damage it though.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> How many of you guys running the 400 watt+ BIOS options use multiple power supplies? Im thinking I might need to. Tri SLI TX with an overclocked 5930k and 2 pumps is starting to push my EVGA 1600 G2 towards its limit.


What's your wattage at the wall? Have you factored in efficiency to wall wattage draw?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So I'm just planning out my ideas for my TX SLI "rebuild" when I get my Caselabs. Now that I have a bigger wattage PSU, I can FINALLY crank that voltage UP!!!! Why BIOS is recommended under water? Not to the point where it will damage it though.


I'd go with the Cyclops3 or @Jpmboy version of the cyclops bios. I run 1.27v all day long under water and have had absolutely zero issues. I ran into more issues using the EVGA SC bios and SC + bios' than I have with the Cyclops3. I game stable at 1483 which is pretty gnarly.


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> What's your wattage at the wall? Have you factored in efficiency to wall wattage draw?


I have not and I cant test this yet. I dont have one of the TXs and the system isnt built yet. But at peak my TXs alone will run over 1200 watts. My CPU is around 200 at peak as well. That only leaves 200 Watts for RAM, SSDs, Fans, and pumps.

I was thinking of using the 1600 just for the TXs and then add a 650 for everything else.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> What's your wattage at the wall? Have you factored in efficiency to wall wattage draw?
> I'd go with the Cyclops3 or @Jpmboy version of the cyclops bios. I run 1.27v all day long under water and have had absolutely zero issues. I ran into more issues using the EVGA SC bios and SC + bios' than I have with the Cyclops3. I game stable at 1483 which is pretty gnarly.


What's your max temps GPU wise? What radiators again?


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> I have not and I cant test this yet. I dont have one of the TXs and the system isnt built yet. But at peak my TXs alone will run over 1200 watts. My CPU is around 200 at peak as well. That only leaves 200 Watts for RAM, SSDs, Fans, and pumps.
> 
> I was thinking of using the 1600 just for the TXs and then add a 650 for everything else.


Whoa, I've never seen the north side of 1000w with Cyclop3 @ 1520. I barely see 1090w @ with my whole system running 4790k @ 5.1ghz and two pumps, 28+ fans.
That's at the wall and not factoring in efficiency. To give you an idea I run a 1300g2. I know the hex+ core Intel's pull a lot more than the quads.

How are you getting 1200w for the TX's alone?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> What's your max temps GPU wise? What radiators again?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So I'm just planning out my ideas for my TX SLI "rebuild" when I get my Caselabs. Now that I have a bigger wattage PSU, I can FINALLY crank that voltage UP!!!! Why BIOS is recommended under water? Not to the point where it will damage it though.


I'm using XSPC 480mm rads x2 for the gpu side of my water cooling loops. My max temp so far is 51c during Valley loops at 1500.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> I'm using XSPC 480mm rads x2 for the gpu side of my water cooling loops. My max temp so far is 51c during Valley loops at 1500.


So dual loop? I hit like 53c max when at 1443. I really hope my 560, 480, 360 and 240 drop temps below 40c when overclocked. I'm doing one loop, but I may split them if it drops my TX temps way down


----------



## Silent Scone

My three never really exceed 35c, but I have two pumps in serial and over 2,500mm of rad space


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So dang. Figured out why my system was having problems at 4K. Apparently the Samsung TV we bough was only 4K at 30hz due to HDMI limitations. What a bummer. My parents don't listen to me lol. Oh, it still looks good... Really? 30hz looks like crap. Looks like I'll have to actually buy a 4K monitor to test out the full 60hz. But I'm definately going to wait until more 4K and gsync ones are out. I hear that 40FPS looks amazing with gsync


ugh - could have told ya, HDMI cannot carry yhr 4k/60Hz signal. Only DP1.2. Next version of HDMI will.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> How many of you guys running the 400 watt+ BIOS options use multiple power supplies? Im thinking I might need to. Tri SLI TX with an overclocked 5930k and 2 pumps is starting to push my EVGA 1600 G2 towards its limit.


You won't need more than the G2 1600. If you hit 1200W from the wall I'd be surprised. The bios wattage is not what is used, only what could be used IF it had the voltage. At 1.274V it's not close to 400W at max (catzilla raymarch, 3Dmk11 Test#1 - nothing else is close to these in power pull).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> I have not and I cant test this yet. I dont have one of the TXs and the system isnt built yet. *But at peak my TXs alone will run over 1200 watts*. My CPU is around 200 at peak as well. That only leaves 200 Watts for RAM, SSDs, Fans, and pumps.
> I was thinking of using the 1600 just for the TXs and then add a 650 for everything else.


No they will not, even with a max voltage bios. Again, bios wattage is not the determinant of max power consumption. Voltage and clocks are.


----------



## szeged

All about that G2 1600W


----------



## Merkasaw

Hey guys,

I've been experimenting more with overclocking my TITAN X since I've had the EVGA ACX 2.0+ cooler, which arrived a few weeks ago. I've currently settled on a boost clock of 1450MHz with memory at around 7.9GHz, voltage at 1.22 and temperatures peaking at 73 degrees Celsius. My card's ASIC quality is 75.6%.

As the people here are some of the most experienced TITAN X overclockers on the web, is this a good result for air cooling? I'm pretty new to overclocking (didn't do it much with my old cards), but wanted to get the most out of my X after reading how good Maxwell is for OCs. I've love some thoughts/advice from here.

And is 1.22V a safe every-day voltage? I've considered going higher and reaching for 1500+ MHz, but I think I'd need to go for liquid cooling to do so.

Cheers!


----------



## szeged

Im sure if you used a custom bios and ramped the fan speed up a bit you might be able to do 1500, 24/7 is a big maybe though.


----------



## Merkasaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Im sure if you used a custom bios and ramped the fan speed up a bit you might be able to do 1500, 24/7 is a big maybe though.


I'm currently using a modified BIOS that ups the power limit to 312W (I think), as the stock BIOS wouldn't allow me to get stability above around 1400 MHz due to voltage throttling or something related.

I dabbled with the 'MAX AIR' (newer version) BIOS, but temperatures got a bit higher than I'm comfortable with. I think I'll see how I go with the current 1450 MHz boost target. It seems stable for the most part, but I need to do extended stability testing over the next few days.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merkasaw*
> 
> I'm currently using a modified BIOS that ups the power limit to 312W (I think), as the stock BIOS wouldn't allow me to get stability above around 1400 MHz due to voltage throttling or something related.
> 
> I dabbled with the 'MAX AIR' (newer version) BIOS, but temperatures got a bit higher than I'm comfortable with. I think I'll see how I go with the current 1450 MHz boost target. It seems stable for the most part, but I need to do extended stability testing over the next few days.


that voltage shold be fine, but you really need to control the temps better. - tho asking about safe voltage on OVERCLOCK.NET?








lol - no one knows since the card is only 4 months old.


----------



## Merkasaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that voltage shold be fine, but you really need to control the temps better. - tho asking about safe voltage on OVERCLOCK.NET?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol - no one knows since the card is only 4 months old.


Maximum of 73 Celsius is a bad temperature on air? I thought that was pretty good, since it doesn't throttle until about 83.

And the voltage is relatively low, I suppose, so nothing to worry about there.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merkasaw*
> 
> Maximum of 73 Celsius is a bad temperature on air? I thought that was pretty good, since it doesn't throttle until about 83.
> 
> And the voltage is relatively low, I suppose, so nothing to worry about there.


it probably drops a clock bin at 65C unless you loaded one of the safety-feature disabled bioses. Yes, it's kinda independent of the cooling. sustained 74C is warm/hot on the core and more importantly indicates vrm temps in excess of 100C. See, the core is not the hottest thing on the PCB.


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Whoa, I've never seen the north side of 1000w with Cyclop3 @ 1520. I barely see 1090w @ with my whole system running 4790k @ 5.1ghz and two pumps, 28+ fans.
> That's at the wall and not factoring in efficiency. To give you an idea I run a 1300g2. I know the hex+ core Intel's pull a lot more than the quads.
> 
> How are you getting 1200w for the TX's alone?
> 
> I'm using XSPC 480mm rads x2 for the gpu side of my water cooling loops. My max temp so far is 51c during Valley loops at 1500.


Its just the math on it. Like I said I Cant actually test yet but if each TX has a TDP of 400watts then if each card is running at max (situations like benching and stress testing) that comes out to 1200 given that theres 3 TXs.


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it probably drops a clock bin at 65C unless you loaded one of the safety-feature disabled bioses. Yes, it's kinda independent of the cooling. sustained 74C is warm/hot on the core and more importantly indicates vrm temps in excess of 100C. See, the core is not the hottest thing on the PCB.


Can you think of any way to measure VRM temps? Im half considering running one of the temp probes that came with my motherboard under the backplate and waterblock. Measure memory and VRM heat. The problem is I dont know if I would get an effective reading without doing anything that would block contact between the VRM phase and its thermal pads.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> Can you think of any way to measure VRM temps? Im half considering running one of the temp probes that came with my motherboard under the backplate and waterblock. Measure memory and VRM heat. The problem is I dont know if I would get an effective reading without doing anything that would block contact between the VRM phase and its thermal pads.


Inserting a thermocouple needs to be done on the side of the part - not the top surface. else you will compromise the T-pad contact (nominally). I just use(d) an IR gun to get a surface temperature. These particular NPC parts (ON Semiconductor) don;t have a sensor channel open, but do have a prochot trap.

BTW - again, you will not reach a 400W TDP with your cards. I know.. hopeful optimism, but without a pencil mod or hard mod, you just can't do it with the 1.281/1.274 (1.263-8 measured) voltage cap on the power section. 300W will be cold water and below zone only.


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Inserting a thermocouple needs to be done on the side of the part - not the top surface. else you will compromise the T-pad contact (nominally). I just use(d) an IR gun to get a surface temperature. These particular NPC parts (ON Semiconductor) don;t have a sensor channel open, but do have a prochot trap.
> 
> BTW - again, you will not reach a 400W TDP with your cards. I know.. hopeful optimism, but without a pencil mod or hard mod, you just can't do it with the 1.281/1.274 (1.263-8 measured) voltage cap on the power section. 300W will be cold water and below zone only.


Ok. So the for the 400+ watt BIOS im going to need to do some hard modding? Because until now nobody has mentioned it.

And thats what I figured with the temp sensors. Ill likely try contacting one with the side of the component and see what results I get. Worth a shot.

And sorry if I missed a comment earlier where you mentioned the 400 watt not being possible on a stock card.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> Ok. So the for the 400+ watt BIOS im going to need to do some hard modding? Because until now nobody has mentioned it.
> 
> And thats what I figured with the temp sensors. Ill likely try contacting one with the side of the component and see what results I get. Worth a shot.
> 
> And sorry if I missed a comment earlier where you mentioned the 400 watt not being possible on a stock card.


Just for clarity.. you do not need to do any modifications to use a 400W bios, or a 900W bios for that matter (skyn3t's bios for example). All the value does is set the point where the card's TDP is triggered. TYou do need to do a modification for the card to ACTUALLY use that much power/current.
cyclops3 TDP is 475W, the power limit is 450W. at 1.281V (1.274v indicated, 1.265V measured) max wattage I've seen is 300-ish (1597 clock, 1.264V measured on two cards - see below). Your 1600G2 is plenty. szeged ran 3 WC'd TX off his - no problem.


----------



## BrettJSr72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *21CEzAR21*
> 
> Yesterday I bought EVGA ACX 2.0+ dedicated for TITAN X.
> Today I will do test


Please post results. I'm sitting on two debating to keep or return. Looking forward to your results!


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrettJSr72*
> 
> Please post results. I'm sitting on two debating to keep or return. Looking forward to your results!


I just installed one over last weekend with Gelid Extreme the perf diff is about 10-15c under reasonable fan speeds and at jet engine fan speeds the card won't go over 60c no matter what I do to it.

Ambient temps in my room are 20-23c

Edit: And if I don't mind the card getting into the 70c range I can run it completely silent at 20-30% fan speed.


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Just for clarity.. you do not need to do any modifications to use a 400W bios, or a 900W bios for that matter (skyn3t's bios for example). All the value does is set the point where the card's TDP is triggered. TYou do need to do a modification for the card to ACTUALLY use that much power/current.
> cyclops3 TDP is 475W, the power limit is 450W. at 1.281V (1.274v indicated, 1.265V measured) max wattage I've seen is 300-ish (1597 clock, 1.264V measured on two cards - see below). Your 1600G2 is plenty. szeged ran 3 WC'd TX off his - no problem.


Ok I really appreciate the explanation. Im still learning so your patience is a big help.

Aint much I can offer back, but if you ever need to learn to rewire a circuit breaker with paper clips and chewing gum wrappers. Ive got your back


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> Ok I really appreciate the explanation. Im still learning so your patience is a big help.
> 
> Aint much I can offer back, but if you ever need to learn to rewire a circuit breaker with paper clips and chewing gum wrappers. Ive got your back


we're all still learning - I hope.


----------



## unreality

I have a question regarding Memory OC:

Does OCing the memory also require additional Voltage?

Im testing the Ultra Low Volt Bios from Sheyster atm and 1405 Core seems to be stable. My memory was stable @ 8600MHz with another higher voltage Bios, and im wondering if i can just bump the memory up too, or would this be a bad idea? I think with memory OC you can probably kill the card easyer than with Core (because of driver safety measures)

*Or in other words: Does the voltage have any correlation with the memory or does the memory got its own voltage regulator independant of the "core-voltage"?*

Any professional can help me out ?


----------



## RedM00N

I probably wouldn't recommend a ram OC that high for 24/7 unless you are actively cooling them(both inside the card and outside). They get way too hot, at least for my taste.


----------



## unreality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> I probably wouldn't recommend a ram OC that high for 24/7 unless you are actively cooling them(both inside the card and outside). They get way too hot, at least for my taste.


Im on water and got copper heatsinks on them on the backside, so no issues here regarding temperatures!


----------



## Silent Scone

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7866249?

Not quite with the top few in the bench thread but not bad either


----------



## fireincairo

Is there a guide for overclocking with flashed bios? I see plenty of tutorials for how to flash the bios but I'm not sure what to do from there. Since I'm watercooled with 2 titans, I used the 1.281v bios. Could someone kindly provide some guidance?

I know how to mod using Afterburner as I did that on air on stock bios. Do I need to raise the core voltage and power limit? Or should the bios already give me a boost to the "stock" values? I'm being very cautious. I don't want to fry these things (although under stress I'm still not going above 35C


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Similar set up and BIOS {Sheyster Ultimate 6 Pack 1281). I didn't raise the voltage, set the power limit about 110 I think, crank the core up to mid 1400's, mem at 7500 or so and see what happens.

Just made this pass (my first Firestrike)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7866622


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fireincairo*
> 
> Is there a guide for overclocking with flashed bios? I see plenty of tutorials for how to flash the bios but I'm not sure what to do from there. Since I'm watercooled with 2 titans, I used the 1.281v bios. Could someone kindly provide some guidance?
> 
> I know how to mod using Afterburner as I did that on air on stock bios. Do I need to raise the core voltage and power limit? Or should the bios already give me a boost to the "stock" values? I'm being very cautious. I don't want to fry these things (although under stress I'm still not going above 35C


The principals are the same regardless of whether it's a stock or modded BIOS. The only real difference is that with a modded BIOS you are starting off at a higher point. Ie 1152MHZ as opposed to 1007MHz stock clock for example. Just add small increments to the GPU Clock and run a benchmark test afterwards each time. If it is a clean run then you're good to add a bit more, I would suggest jumps of 25MHz each time. Once you start to see artifacts, freezes and crashes etc. then you will know that it's too high. Sometimes once you reach that point adding a few extra volt's can resolve the artifacting, but that does not always work 100% of the time.

Just to get you started I am on air with the HC-425 BIOS and I can add an extra 98MHz to the core clock and 500MHz to the memory clock, without getting any problems. As you are under water you should able to add more to the core clock, as temps are less of a problem for you. But each card is different so it's a case of trial and error until you find the max level which works for you???









I game at 1355MHz boost clock and 8012 Memory clock, achieved by adding +38MHz to the core and +500Mhz to the Memory clock.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> I have a question regarding Memory OC:
> 
> Does OCing the memory also require additional Voltage?
> 
> Im testing the Ultra Low Volt Bios from Sheyster atm and 1405 Core seems to be stable. My memory was stable @ 8600MHz with another higher voltage Bios, and im wondering if i can just bump the memory up too, or would this be a bad idea? I think with memory OC you can probably kill the card easyer than with Core (because of driver safety measures)
> 
> *Or in other words: Does the voltage have any correlation with the memory or does the memory got its own voltage regulator independant of the "core-voltage"?*
> 
> Any professional can help me out ?


You can't increase the memory voltage in PX or AB, but it can be done although it is unnecessary and unsafe for the card. Just to make sure your memory is at +800? Certainly if you ruin your vram you've ruined your card so don't...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fireincairo*
> 
> Is there a guide for overclocking with flashed bios? I see plenty of tutorials for how to flash the bios but I'm not sure what to do from there. Since I'm watercooled with 2 titans, I used the 1.281v bios. Could someone kindly provide some guidance?
> 
> I know how to mod using Afterburner as I did that on air on stock bios. Do I need to raise the core voltage and power limit? Or should the bios already give me a boost to the "stock" values? I'm being very cautious. I don't want to fry these things (although under stress I'm still not going above 35C


You use PX or AB, but don't touch the voltage because that is what is modified in the bios among other things.


----------



## fireincairo

Thanks. I've done that but since the cards automatically drop their speeds when not in peak use, it has been challenging to see the speeds I've landed at (unless I'm missing something easier than GPU-Z & AB's speeds when the cards are in use). I also haven't seen the voltage go above 1.18 even though it can go up to 1.2something. So it's kinda confusing at times.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> The only real difference is that with a modded BIOS you are stating off at a higher point. Ie 1152MHZ as opposed to 1007MHz stock clock for example.


If he's running the same 1281 bios I am, then the boost is manual and starts at 1012MHz. Not that that's a huge deal, you can still see what it's boosting to in AB or whatever. If you are shooting for 1425, then the core slider just goes to 413 and that's what it'll run if the card is up to it.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fireincairo*
> 
> Thanks. I've done that but since the cards automatically drop their speeds when not in peak use, it has been challenging to see the speeds I've landed at (unless I'm missing something easier than GPU-Z & AB's speeds when the cards are in use). I also haven't seen the voltage go above 1.18 even though it can go up to 1.2something. So it's kinda confusing at times.


PX has kboost which will hold you at boost value; it's a really good feature to use to find your best OC imo.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fireincairo*
> 
> Thanks. I've done that but since the cards automatically drop their speeds when not in peak use, it has been challenging to see the speeds I've landed at (unless I'm missing something easier than GPU-Z & AB's speeds when the cards are in use). I also haven't seen the voltage go above 1.18 even though it can go up to 1.2something. So it's kinda confusing at times.


As you're running in SLi, have you marked the Maximize 3D Performance as active in NVCP? My cards only down-clock to 925MHz after I have ticked that.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fireincairo*
> 
> Thanks. I've done that but since the cards automatically drop their speeds when not in peak use, it has been challenging to see the speeds I've landed at (unless I'm missing something easier than GPU-Z & AB's speeds when the cards are in use). I also haven't seen the voltage go above 1.18 even though it can go up to 1.2something. So it's kinda confusing at times.


We posted at the same time.

You must be running a different bios than I am. See if you can make out the GPU-Z shot in this picture. I'm not at that computer now or I'd upload a better one. It shows the boost:


----------



## unreality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> You can't increase the memory voltage in PX or AB, but it can be done although it is unnecessary and unsafe for the card. Just to make sure your memory is at +800? Certainly if you ruin your vram you've ruined your card so don't...


Yes card is stable at 8600MHz which is +800







Is it unsafe to run this, if its stable and chips are cool enough?

Can i kill the memory with too much MHz even if the temps are A+? Or does the card (i.e. memory) just shuts it self safety down like it dies with the core?


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> Yes card is stable at 8600MHz which is +800
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it unsafe to run this, if its stable and chips are cool enough?
> 
> Can i kill the memory with too much MHz even if the temps are A+? Or does the card (i.e. memory) just shuts it self safety down like it dies with the core?


Probably not, but remember you have to physically check the mem temps. I run at +600 stable, but use +500 just so I hit 8000.


----------



## deadwidesmile

My first card can't run 8000 stable. My second can run 8500. Weird. Wish my first card could push 8000 as it's the limiting factor in my setup right now. Memory isn't as important to me as memory clocks sadly.


----------



## iamdjango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> My first card can't run 8000 stable. My second can run 8500. Weird. Wish my first card could push 8000 as it's the limiting factor in my setup right now. Memory isn't as important to me as memory clocks sadly.


Have you tried different bios versions floating around? I had problems pushing >7500Mhz with MAXAIR2 but the latest non-throttling bios from Sheyster doesn't seem to have the same issue. I'm now running game stable at 8Ghz and probably could push further but haven't had chance to try. Maybe the stability could be chalked up to the backplate I added burning in but I doubt it. It's a shame there is no way to tweak timings, losing them both up would enable you to find some trade-off point at least.

My biggest issue now though is throttling at the hard temp limit after extended periods of intense use while gaming. Although saying that it doesn't throttle often. My card's ASIC is 64.9 and needs a lot of juice to run stable @1450 and the blower just can't keep up in places. A loop of firestrike test1 for example after about 20mins drops the card to 1100-1200 with a temp limit of 85C.


----------



## fireincairo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> If he's running the same 1281 bios I am, then the boost is manual and starts at 1012MHz. Not that that's a huge deal, you can still see what it's boosting to in AB or whatever. If you are shooting for 1425, then the core slider just goes to 413 and that's what it'll run if the card is up to it.


I'm using Sheyster's Ultimate bios (GM200 1.281v WC version).

tconroy, I just downloaded precision X and man, the interface is a mess. It's so cluttered. Where do I find the k boost option?


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I've never used PX or K-Boost, but I don't think you'll need it with the Sheyster 1281 bios.

Set your Core slider to +200, open GPU-Z, and see if the boost reading is 1212 (it might be 1213). You don't have to run anything else, no benchmarks or anything, just Afterburner to set the slider and GPU-Z to read the Boost value. The boost with this is manual, not dynamic. It will boost to whatever the Core slider is set to +1012MHz.

Also, with Afterburner, just run a benchmark of your choosing, you only need to run it for a couple of minutes. Then open Afterburner and "Detach" the graph panel - you can then drag the edges of that to make it much larger. Move the cursor over the GPU Clock graph (I think that's what it's called - going from memory) and you can scroll back to where the benchmark was running. The values of all the various parameters will show up along the cursor intersect line. SO even if the clocks have defaulted back to 2D mode, you can see what they were boosting to during the run.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So dual loop? I hit like 53c max when at 1443. I really hope my 560, 480, 360 and 240 drop temps below 40c when overclocked. I'm doing one loop, but I may split them if it drops my TX temps way down


Yeah, I'm running dual loop. I was preparing for the 5.1ghz + on the 4790k (trying to see how high I can go, lol) and then the eventual 5960x since I don't see Skylake/Broadwell coming out anytime soon and really don't want first generation. The only real reason for upgrading to the 5960x is to attempt better benches? I guess I need a different hobby, ha. I don't video encode at all or 3D render, so, it's pretty much pointless for me beyond "future" proofing (hahahahahahaha) and breaking into the top 5-10 spots in most benches.

I can't say it'll drop your temps down a whole hell of a lot, but, I can tell you I enjoy having it separate. At 5.1ghz on a 4790k I see 71c tops. But, if it was in the loop with the GPU's as it was in the past, I saw 55-65c on the GPU's (not cool bro... get it?







). That and dos reservoirs!


----------



## fireincairo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I've never used PX or K-Boost, but I don't think you'll need it with the Sheyster 1281 bios.
> 
> Set your Core slider to +200, open GPU-Z, and see if the boost reading is 1212 (it might be 1213). You don't have to run anything else, no benchmarks or anything, just Afterburner to set the slider and GPU-Z to read the Boost value. The boost with this is manual, not dynamic. It will boost to whatever the Core slider is set to +1012MHz.




Shouldn't the boost/core be different from this according to Sheyster's custom bios? Something is off here. It's running off the stock (SC edition) bios. Maybe I have to reflash the bios? I used the newest version of nvflash which supposedly doesn't require turning off the drivers prior to flashing. I'll try it again and disable the drivers first.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> We posted at the same time.
> 
> You must be running a different bios than I am. See if you can make out the GPU-Z shot in this picture. I'm not at that computer now or I'd upload a better one. It shows the boost:


gpuZ main tab is usually not correct for core frequency - use the sensor tab.

______________
if any one is using one of the higher voltage bioses - like cyclops3 - you should not use the voltage slider since the bios will set the voltage for each P-state. If you do, it can create a control conflict.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fireincairo*
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn't the boost/core be different from this according to Sheyster's custom bios? Something is off here. It's running off the stock (SC edition) bios. Maybe I have to reflash the bios? I used the newest version of nvflash which supposedly doesn't require turning off the drivers prior to flashing. I'll try it again and disable the drivers first.


Yeah, with Sheyster's Bios the "Default Clock" will be 1012 and at +200 the "GPU Clock" will be 1212.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> Okay I've finally done it ordered a Acer XB270HU with 2 day from Newegg time to try G-Sync lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrettJSr72*
> 
> Keep me apprised. I have one at home waiting for my titans to arrive to play with.


0 dead pixels woot! no dirt woot! Okay now time to play some games; just watched season 1 finale of Penny Dreadful, but that didn't really put the panel through the ringer.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fireincairo*
> 
> I'm using Sheyster's Ultimate bios (GM200 1.281v WC version).
> 
> tconroy, I just downloaded precision X and man, the interface is a mess. It's so cluttered. Where do I find the k boost option?




Just grabbed that picture from Google images, but Kboost is a little circle in the upper right hand corner near the voltage control.


----------



## BrettJSr72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> 0 dead pixels woot! no dirt woot! Okay now time to play some games; just watched season 1 finale of Penny Dreadful, but that didn't really put the panel through the ringer.


Yes! Glad to hear it! Fired mine up late last night but still need to truly test it. BF4 tonight!


----------



## RedM00N

Just finished getting my third Titan X installed that I got from @szeged Will need to fix the throttling with the bios I made. Temps were 70/68/60 after 30 min Firestrike demo loop. So not bad for 3-way, figured it'd be worse.

Eventually his card will find a new home when new gpu's (pascal) come along, but for now it will live out its days folding proteins and rendering games









Now on to finding higher clocks, and then folding clocks per card


----------



## sgs2008

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrettJSr72*
> 
> Anyone using the ACX cooling system on their cards? Have you found it better or worse than the stock?


Definitely better, on average about 10 celsius cooler on both my cards. With slightly lower fan speeds. Im not one to care about noise so I have my fan curve set up to 95% above 70 celsius. My top card maxes out at 74 celsius after a couple hours of gaming (crysis 3, dragon age inquisition and witcher 3 tested the most so far) a 20 minute furmark run will bring it up to 79 celsius. Current boost clocks on the cards are 1380-1400 mhz (20mhz throttling above 67 celsius). Im pretty happy with it.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> Just grabbed that picture from Google images, but Kboost is a little circle in the upper right hand corner near the voltage control.


The interface has changed slightly with the latest version 5.3.6 of PX;


----------



## SteezyTN

Now I definately deserve some rep for this beauty! Such a perrrrty little thing.


----------



## deadwidesmile

What monitor? Regular or the 4K TV?


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> What monitor? Regular or the 4K TV?


I fixed it. Must've been a bad placement. Just replaced it and now it's fine.


----------



## fireincairo

So I reflashed Sheysters watercooled 1.281v rom. I'm able to get 8 ghz, but not above ~1400 for the cores. I've noticed though that the voltage never goes above 1.181, even at peak 4K witcher 3 use. I thought it should go higher with this bios? My assumption is that I'll be able to get a higher stable core clock with higher mV.

In AB I have 110% power limit but didn't change the core voltage slider. Am I missing something?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fireincairo*
> 
> So I reflashed Sheysters watercooled 1.281v rom. I'm able to get 8 ghz, but not above ~1400 for the cores. I've noticed though that the voltage never goes above 1.181, even at peak 4K witcher 3 use. I thought it should go higher with this bios? My assumption is that I'll be able to get a higher stable core clock with higher mV.
> 
> In AB I have 110% power limit but didn't change the core voltage slider. Am I missing something?


Did you flash the 1.281v BIOS from the ultimate BIOS pack? If not use that one. You'll be able to tell if you did it right if the card boosts to 1012 on load, before you add any +core in AB or PX.

Link is in my sig.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Did you flash the 1.281v BIOS from the ultimate BIOS pack? If not use that one. You'll be able to tell if you did it right if the card boosts to 1012 on load, before you add any +core in AB or PX.
> 
> Link is in my sig.


I think i read before that the 1.281v bios without any tweaking in px boosts to 1519.(Is that true?) That worries me as sometimes i forget to run precision x before i play witcher 3 and at 1519 i'll be getting many crashes.


----------



## kiwivda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Did you flash the 1.281v BIOS from the ultimate BIOS pack? If not use that one. You'll be able to tell if you did it right if the card boosts to 1012 on load, before you add any +core in AB or PX.
> 
> Link is in my sig.


Me to, I've tried the 1.321mV bios but my card won't go over 1.274mV is there something I'm missing? To go further need I to hard mod the card?


----------



## fireincairo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Did you flash the 1.281v BIOS from the ultimate BIOS pack? If not use that one. You'll be able to tell if you did it right if the card boosts to 1012 on load, before you add any +core in AB or PX.
> 
> Link is in my sig.


I did flash with your 1281 ultimate bios. However, without boosting in AB/PX, the core clock runs at 1316. What's going on? It clearly flashed the bios with something but not what it should be.

I'm going to try one of the other bios and see what I can get up to with the core clock. I'd really like to test with higher voltage. My ASIC is 72%/71.6%, and from what I've read, it's better to have higher voltages with lower ASIC values.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> I think i read before that the 1.281v bios without any tweaking in px boosts to 1519.(Is that true?) That worries me as sometimes i forget to run precision x before i play witcher 3 and at 1519 i'll be getting many crashes.


The new ultimate BIOS is completely different. Try it...


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fireincairo*
> 
> I did flash with your 1281 ultimate bios. However, without boosting in AB/PX, the core clock runs at 1316. What's going on? It clearly flashed the bios with something but not what it should be.


Sounds like something is wrong. Suggest the usual remedies: remove PX and AB, clean with DDU, re-flash, re-install driver, re-install PB/AX.

You're the first person to report anything higher than 1012 default clock on boot up with the new ultimate BIOS as far as I know. Have to assume something is amiss.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwivda*
> 
> Me to, I've tried the 1.321mV bios but my card won't go over 1.274mV is there something I'm missing? To go further need I to hard mod the card?


I assume 1.321 is a typo? There is no such BIOS. These cards can't go over 1.274 with just BIOS mods, you have to hard mod or pencil mod for that.


----------



## HatallaS

I know it is a lot to ask. But I think I have a good chip I have been at 1600 on air with a temp of 79.

Can your pllewssehelp me build a sub 300 loop for it. I am very happy with my x61, i will soon just change the fans to vardar fans from ek soon.

Where I get confused are with the fittings that I need.


----------



## fireincairo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Sounds like something is wrong. Suggest the usual remedies: remove PX and AB, clean with DDU, re-flash, re-install driver, re-install PB/AX.
> 
> You're the first person to report anything higher than 1012 default clock on boot up with the new ultimate BIOS as far as I know. Have to assume something is amiss.


I'll try this. I'm using the most recent 1.281 BIOS.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> The new ultimate BIOS is completely different. Try it...


What bios boost to over 1500 on start up?? My cards like it and they are under water. Never been able to get temos above 37


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> What bios boost to over 1500 on start up?? My cards like it and they are under water. Never been able to get temos above 37


Probably the HC 425 WC (1.281v) BIOS.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Probably the HC 425 WC (1.281v) BIOS.


thanks


----------



## CrazyDiamondFL

Hello all, first post, be gentle, lol. I've read a significant amount of this thread and have learned an incredible amount of information...thank you all for that. I have 3 Titan X in sli, water cooled with EK blocks and back plates, EK 3 way parallel...VGA side has it's own loop...flow rate is about 38 gallons/hour, cpu/memory/chipset on a separate loop. I have my 5930K up to 4.625 GHz and memory at 3000MHz. I could get more out of the cpu if I need to, but will leave it where it is unless you all tell me to raise it more. Oh and this is on an ASUS RVE, EVGA 1600T2.

I feel like I can handle a BIOS flash for my Titan's, my question which one to use?
Should I go for the GM200SC or the Ultimate?
I have the newest nvflash, I understand there is no need to disable the cards now with the newest version?
Do I still need to disable sli before running commands?
Would this be the command structure to use?
nvflash --list to know each card index number
nvflash -version -i1 to know the bios version (and some other info) of card number 1
nvflash --save -i1 gtxtitan_1.rom to save original titan bios of card 1 to file
nvflash -version -i2 to know the bios version (and some other info) of card number 2
nvflash --save -i2 gtxtitan_2.rom to save original titan bios of card 2 to file

nvflash --protectoff to turn off any write protection error message
nvflash -i1 -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom to flash the custom bios to card 1
nvflash -i2 -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom to flash the custom bios to card 2

Hopefully I haven't missed anything and thank you for any help I get


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyDiamondFL*
> 
> Hello all, first post, be gentle, lol. I've read a significant amount of this thread and have learned an incredible amount of information...thank you all for that. I have 3 Titan X in sli, water cooled with EK blocks and back plates, EK 3 way parallel...VGA side has it's own loop...flow rate is about 38 gallons/hour, cpu/memory/chipset on a separate loop. I have my 5930K up to 4.625 GHz and memory at 3000MHz. I could get more out of the cpu if I need to, but will leave it where it is unless you all tell me to raise it more. Oh and this is on an ASUS RVE, EVGA 1600T2.
> 
> *Welcome to the club and that's a Nice set-up.*
> 
> I feel like I can handle a BIOS flash for my Titan's, my question which one to use?
> Should I go for the GM200SC or the Ultimate?
> 
> *Either is fine I use the HC-425 BIOS, but the ultimate version of that BIOS has been reported as very good as well.*
> 
> I have the newest nvflash, I understand there is no need to disable the cards now with the newest version?
> 
> *Sometimes in SLI it pays to manually disable them.*
> 
> Do I still need to disable sli before running commands?
> 
> *Yes*
> 
> Hopefully I haven't missed anything and thank you for any help I get


Your instructions are a bit misleading, this is the method I have used for flashing my cards in SLi, I have found this method to be more effective:-

1) Save ROM to the NV Flash folder and rename it gm200.rom if you want too? (Or whatever name you like Eg. GM200-400W.rom, but you don't need to re-name it at all).

2) Disable SLi

3) In Device Manager, open Display adapters. For each card, right click and choose Disable. Do them all, regardless of what you're flashing. You must have both of the Display drivers DISABLED in Device manager before you open a CMD prompt.

4) Go back to your NV Flash folder and open a CMD prompt, (in Windows 7 hold Shift and right click on that folder to open a CMD prompt).

5) Right click the NV Flash folder and click Run as administrator

6) Then in the CMD window type only;

nvflash --list
nvflash --protectoff for the first card (0)
nvflash -i0 -6 gm200.rom
then type <<y>>

Sometimes you have to type <<y>> 2 or 3 times

7) type nvflash --protectoff for the second card (1)
nvflash -i1 -6 gm200.rom
then <<y>>

8) Close down the CMD prompt and NV Flash.

9) Re-enable the Display drivers in Device manager.

10) REBOOT - DO NOT ENABLE SLi

11) Re-enable SLi AFTER reboot.

Also sometimes a second reboot is required to let the cards NEW BIOS bed-in.

Alternatively you could try this command to turn the protect off ;

nvflash --index=0 --protectoff
Then just repeat with a '1' instead of a '0' for the second card.

Give those a try bud, hopefully you will be successful just like I was.


----------



## CrazyDiamondFL

Thanks cyber, the way you replied is exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## Jpmboy

^^ This

flash commands for 2 card SLI with no PLX chip on the MB:

1) disable SLI
2) open dev manager and disable drivers on both cards
3) open the NVFlash folder:
Win7: shift-rt-click in the folder > "open command window here"
W8/8.1/10: file>open> command prompt as admin
4) type:
nvflash --list (note the GPU pcie lanes - probably 0, 1, 2 etc unless you have a PLX chip
nvflash -i1 --protectoff
nvflash -i1 -6 newromname.rom
Hit Y every time asked
5) Type:
nvflash -i0 --protectoff
nvflash -i0 -6 newromname.rom
Hit Y when asked
Exit the cmnd window after the flash finishes
6) enable the drivers in dev manager. DO NOT enable sli yet
7) reboot and enable SLI
8) reboot again

best to flash the card bearing the video cable last.


----------



## CrazyDiamondFL

So me having 3 cards I would just add the same steps for third card as was for one and two, correct? How would I know if I have a PLX chip? If I do, what then?


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyDiamondFL*
> 
> So me having 3 cards I would just add the same steps for third card as was for one and two, correct? How would I know if I have a PLX chip? If I do, what then?


What motherboard model do you have?


----------



## CrazyDiamondFL

Asus Rampage V Extreme


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyDiamondFL*
> 
> Asus Rampage V Extreme


Doesnt have one.


----------



## CrazyDiamondFL

Cool...I will give this a go tomorrow and report back with my results.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyDiamondFL*
> 
> So me having 3 cards I would just add the same steps for third card as was for one and two, correct? How would I know if I have a PLX chip? If I do, what then?


You have 40 PCI-E Gen3 lanes so no need for a plx chip the motherboard should do x16 x16 x8 for 3 TXs I would imagine.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyDiamondFL*
> 
> Thanks cyber, the way you replied is exactly what I was looking for.


Your very welcome and post some pics of your rig, OCN members just love a good slide-show!!!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyDiamondFL*
> 
> So me having 3 cards I would just add the same steps for third card as was for one and two, correct? How would I know if I have a PLX chip? If I do, what then?


that's correct. flash in this order 2, 1, 0. R5E does not have a plx multiplexer - it would show up as a non-gpu device in the PCIE bus and have a dev#. nvflash would not allow you to flash the PLX anyway. My WS board has one, they usually show up in 1 or 3. Just have flash around it. It's claerly identified with _nvflash --list_
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> You have 40 PCI-E Gen3 lanes so no need for a plx chip the motherboard should do x16 x16 x8 for 3 TXs I would imagine.


with the R5E other devices use some lanes (the x99 deluxe does not have this) so triSLI is 16x8x8x. We're nowhere near saturation of the PCIE bus lanes at x8gen3 (not even close). No performance difference at any video resolution.








you can check realtime effective bandwidth with "concbandwidthtest.exe". (I have it if you can't find it on google.


----------



## BrettJSr72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fireincairo*
> 
> I did flash with your 1281 ultimate bios. However, without boosting in AB/PX, the core clock runs at 1316. What's going on? It clearly flashed the bios with something but not what it should be.
> 
> I'm going to try one of the other bios and see what I can get up to with the core clock. I'd really like to test with higher voltage. My ASIC is 72%/71.6%, and from what I've read, it's better to have higher voltages with lower ASIC values.


Nice ASIC! I had a 75.5% and a whopping 57.5% on the second. Needless to say, it's on it's way back to EVGA.


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrettJSr72*
> 
> Nice ASIC! I had a 75.5% and a whopping 57.5% on the second. Needless to say, it's on it's way back to EVGA.


How do you get that number anyways? Ive always just judged based on how they OC at different voltages. Never learned the technical stuff.


----------



## BrettJSr72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> How do you get that number anyways? Ive always just judged based on how they OC at different voltages. Never learned the technical stuff.


A tool called GPU-Z. Google it. ?? once you install it, right click on the top right corner and scroll down and you'll see the option.


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrettJSr72*
> 
> A tool called GPU-Z. Google it. ?? once you install it, right click on the top right corner and scroll down and you'll see the option.


Already have it, wonder how I havent noticed it.


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> Already have it, wonder how I havent noticed it.


70.9 and 64.3 ASIC. Doesnt sound too great.


----------



## BrettJSr72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> 70.9 and 64.3 ASIC. Doesnt sound too great.


Those are workable numbers. 57.5 on the other hand. Told those numbers to the agent and he immediately RMA'd it. Especially since you can get a KPE that is $20 more with an ASIC of 85+


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrettJSr72*
> 
> Those are workable numbers. 57.5 on the other hand. Told those numbers to the agent and he immediately RMA'd it. Especially since you can get a KPE that is $20 more with an ASIC of 85+


Think it might be worth RMA either of them?

Ive got a third one coming.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrettJSr72*
> 
> Those are workable numbers. 57.5 on the other hand. Told those numbers to the agent and he immediately RMA'd it. Especially since you can get a KPE that is $20 more with an ASIC of 85+


80%+


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> Think it might be worth RMA either of them?
> 
> Ive got a third one coming.


Nah, and besides, I don;t think EVGA will rma the lower ASIC card. And a high ASIC does not mean it wil lbe a great overclocker at ambient temps. I'm running 64% and 74%. Both can/did hit 1595 in firestrike extreme. Unless you are a sub-zero bench competitor, you'll not see a big difference at game stable clocks. Adding a 3rd will cause some clock compromises anyway especially if you unlink them.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 80%+
> 
> Nah, and besides, I don;t think EVGA will rma the lower ASIC card. And a high ASIC does not mean it wil lbe a great overclocker at ambient temps. I'm running 64% and 74%. Both can/did hit 1595 in firestrike extreme. Unless you are a sub-zero bench competitor, you'll not see a big difference at game stable clocks. Adding a 3rd will cause some clock compromises anyway especially if you unlink them.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Appreciate the insight. Im still learning about this stuff so it helps. How is ASIC determined?


----------



## SteezyTN

You know what irritates me...?

People who buy Titans don't receive free games (besides TW3), yet if you pay $1049 for an 80% ASIC 980 Ti KPE you do. I don't understand why they limit the Titans from getting those free games.


----------



## BrettJSr72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> Think it might be worth RMA either of them?
> 
> Ive got a third one coming.


I think they respect us enough to honor your request. Let the agent know how much you've dropped on cards and that you're buying a third. I'm almost certain you'll get a newer card. I bought the ACX coolers as well.


----------



## BrettJSr72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> Think it might be worth RMA either of them?
> 
> Ive got a third one coming.


and they market the Titan as a gaming card as well but no game. Makes no since.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> Appreciate the insight. Im still learning about this stuff so it helps. How is ASIC determined?


https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/807534/geforce-basics/what-is-gpu-asic-quality-amp-how-to-read-it-/

FWIW


----------



## CrazyDiamondFL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> How do you get that number anyways? Ive always just judged based on how they OC at different voltages. Never learned the technical stuff.


You can find that in GPU-Z...just right click on the title bar and click "Read ASIC quality". Of course if you have more than one card, hit the drop down at the bottom that shows your current card and pick the next one, right click title bar, etc.
My three Titan's, installed in this order by random chance, have an ASIC score as follows:
GPU0: 75.1
GPU1: 70.1
GPU2: 72.1
@SteezyTN, I'm an unlucky one who bought from nVidia and did not get TW3...so I had to buy it


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyDiamondFL*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> How do you get that number anyways? Ive always just judged based on how they OC at different voltages. Never learned the technical stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> You can find that in GPU-Z...just right click on the title bar and click "Read ASIC quality". Of course if you have more than one card, hit the drop down at the bottom that shows your current card and pick the next one, right click title bar, etc.
> My three Titan's, installed in this order by random chance, have an ASIC score as follows:
> GPU0: 75.1
> GPU1: 70.1
> GPU2: 72.1
> @SteezyTN, I'm an unlucky one who bought from nVidia and did not get TW3...so I had to buy it
Click to expand...

It was a "bonus" through Geforce Experience

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manac0r

Well after testing out in the field for a couple of weeks I've landed at a core clock of 1400 and mem at 8000 using Sheyster's ULTIMATE bios (1.256mv) - *Great Bios bud







*

The thing is the card has an ASIC of 80.4% I reapplied my Artic IV extreme using Gelid GC extreme - reduced temps by about 4 degrees so that on silent running, the card never exceeds 60 degrees.
While I'm happy with the card, It slightly bugs me as I feel it should go higher - good temps, good ASIC, etc.

I have a 1200W PSU so power shouldn't be an issue. I tried using the 1.281mv bios but couldn't really achieve a stable higher overclock. Is there any other factor I am overlooking? Apart from moving over to water which isn't possible for me at the moment.


----------



## OGBeandip

How good is prolimatch PK3?

I use it for my CPU and have been considering using it on my GPU too.

Im already going overkill on the watercooling so I might as well use a good thermal interface.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> How good is prolimatch PK3?
> 
> I use it for my CPU and have been considering using it on my GPU too.
> 
> Im already going overkill on the watercooling so I might as well use a good thermal interface.


It's my favorite TIM. FWIW, its advertised thermal conductivity is higher than GC Extreme. (11.2 W/m-C)

Link: http://www.prolimatech.com/en/products/detail.asp?id=1582&subid=1585#showtab

I still respect Gelid GC Extreme, but I can get PK-3 cheaper and it works just as well if not better in some cases.


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> It's my favorite TIM. FWIW, its advertised thermal conductivity is higher then GC Extreme. (11.2 W/m-℃)
> 
> Link: http://www.prolimatech.com/en/products/detail.asp?id=1582&subid=1585#showtab


Yeah so far I like it for my CPU. I noticed a pretty good difference after from switching from AS5


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> You know what irritates me...?
> 
> People who buy Titans don't receive free games (besides TW3), yet if you pay $1049 for an 80% ASIC 980 Ti KPE you do. I don't understand why they limit the Titans from getting those free games.


the KPE is not targeed to gamers.







No games codes came with the 980TiKPE as far as I know, I don;t think so, else I got one coming.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyDiamondFL*
> 
> You can find that in GPU-Z...just right click on the title bar and click "Read ASIC quality". Of course if you have more than one card, hit the drop down at the bottom that shows your current card and pick the next one, right click title bar, etc.
> My three Titan's, installed in this order by random chance, have an ASIC score as follows:
> GPU0: 75.1
> GPU1: 70.1
> GPU2: 72.1
> @SteezyTN, I'm an unlucky one who bought from nVidia and did not get TW3...so I had to buy it


Damn - I have like 3 codes left. Guess I should raffle them off or something.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> How good is prolimatch PK3?
> I use it for my CPU and have been considering using it on my GPU too.
> Im already going overkill on the watercooling so I might as well use a good thermal interface.


Great stuff. I'd stick with PK3 or Gelid extreme


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Damn - I have like 3 codes left. Guess I should raffle them off or something.


I gave mine away to a co-worker for his son to use. The kid is the rare 16 year old who does not like consoles and loves PC gaming.









I'm just not really into that style of game anymore.


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the KPE is not targeed to gamers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No games codes came with the 980TiKPE as far as I know, I don;t think so, else I got one coming.
> Damn - I have like 3 codes left. Guess I should raffle them off or something.
> Great stuff. I'd stick with PK3 or Gelid extreme


Is it non conductive enough for use on a GPU? Since its usually bare die and getting it anywhere could be a big problem. Usually the stuff that comes with waterblocks is non conduvtice or non metallic.

Im at 3 edits per message this morning. We either need spellcheck or I need to stop drinking.


----------



## SweWiking

@Sheyster im using cyclopes modded bios for titan x atm, one of the first modded bioses who was released i think. Its the 1281V version.
I just wonder do you know if there is anything to gain to flash your "GM200-ULTIMATE-1281mv" over the cyclops one ?

Thank you for all your work!


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> Is it non conductive enough for use on a GPU? Since its usually bare die and getting it anywhere could be a big problem. Usually the stuff that comes with waterblocks is non conduvtice or non metallic.
> 
> Im at 3 edits per message this morning. We either need spellcheck or *I need to stop drinking.*


LOL, it's 5:40 AM in Vegas (and here too). Early start or you haven't stopped?









You should be fine to use PK-3 on your GPU.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> Is it non conductive enough for use on a GPU? Since its usually bare die and getting it anywhere could be a big problem. Usually the stuff that comes with waterblocks is non conduvtice or non metallic.
> 
> Im at 3 edits per message this morning. We either need spellcheck or I need to stop drinking.


lol - nah don't stop, unless it's for breakfast?

you mean electrically conductive? nah, not a problem.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweWiking*
> 
> @ Sheyster im using cyclopes modded bios for titan x atm, one of the first modded bioses who was released i think. Its the 1281V version.
> I just wonder do you know if there is anything to gain to flash your "GM200-ULTIMATE-1281mv" over the cyclops one ?
> 
> Thank you for all your work!


Honestly, if you're watercooled probably no benefit. Ultimate is great for air cooled though. Zero throttling up to 85 deg C.

One benefit with the ultimate BIOS is that it is pretty easy to dial in the MAX OC you want, since default core is locked at 1012 with no boost. The formula for the +core slider is (MAX OC you want - 1012). Example: for 1500 boost, add +488 to the slider.

I'm using the 1.150v BIOS 24/7 now. The fan can stay locked at 55% when gaming which is pretty dang quiet for the stock cooler.


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> LOL, it's 5:40 AM in Vegas (and here too). Early start or you haven't stopped?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should be fine to use PK-3 on your GPU.


Haven't stopped. 4 people wont fit in a motel bed, learned the hard way. Gotta go budget when you're saving up for the third TX.


----------



## OGBeandip

I just opened my window to put some waterblocks on my WIP and its bright outside, but I never went to sleep. The Vegas life is a hard one.

Time to get this CPU and RAM block on.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> Haven't stopped. 4 people wont fit in a motel bed, learned the hard way. Gotta go budget when you're saving up for the third TX.


LOL, yes I think I learned this very important life lesson in the early 90's.


----------



## OGBeandip

Think this looks like a good home for 3 TXs?


----------



## SweWiking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Honestly, if you're watercooled probably no benefit. Ultimate is great for air cooled though. Zero throttling up to 85 deg C.
> 
> One benefit with the ultimate BIOS is that it is pretty easy to dial in the MAX OC you want, since default core is locked at 1012 with no boost. The formula for the +core slider is (MAX OC you want - 1012). Example: for 1500 boost, add +488 to the slider.
> 
> I'm using the 1.150v BIOS 24/7 now. The fan can stay locked at 55% when gaming which is pretty dang quiet for the stock cooler.


Im using EK waterblock on mine, i think ill give your ultimate bios a go later on to night, thank you


----------



## BossJ

And this - 

This is what all the 6GB and lower cards are going to be running into in a few months, with Windows 10 about to hit. You'll see a HUGE increase in VRAM usage... I'm running Win 10 - and on GTA V i'll see 12GB of Vram usage (4k Maxed) - No stuttering tho. lol!


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BossJ*
> 
> And this -
> 
> This is what all the 6GB and lower cards are going to be running into in a few months, with Windows 10 about to hit. You'll see a HUGE increase in VRAM usage... I'm running Win 10 - and on GTA V i'll see 12GB of Vram usage (4k Maxed) - No stuttering tho. lol!


Theres a storm ahead. Windows releases are... well I cant think of a nonprofane way to see it. But it starts with cluster.

All my friends keep asking me if they should update right away.


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> Theres a storm ahead. Windows releases are... well I cant think of a nonprofane way to see it. But it starts with cluster.
> 
> All my friends keep asking me if they should update right away.


Im having a few issues, but no deal breaking ones... I'd recommend sticking with Win 8.1 or 7 though if you want a 'smooth' experience lol


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BossJ*
> 
> Im having a few issues, but no deal breaking ones... I'd recommend sticking with Win 8.1 or 7 though if you want a 'smooth' experience lol


Ill be sticking with 8.1 for this build. Maybe 10 for my WIP once its done.


----------



## Jpmboy

eh - I've been flipping back and forth between 7, 8.1 and 10 (tech preview, latest beta). Not that big of a difference... until you try DX12 (very fast).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I gave mine away to a co-worker for his son to use. The kid is the rare 16 year old who does not like consoles and loves PC gaming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just not really into that style of game anymore.


I already gave several away... it's like who wants W3, or who doesn't have it already...


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> Think this looks like a good home for 3 TXs?


Are you joking or being serious? You can't run 3 way on those.

NEVERMIND! I didn't think the black PCIE was 16x. Thought it was only 16x/16x/4x


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> I just opened my window to put some waterblocks on my WIP and its bright outside, but I never went to sleep. The Vegas life is a hard one.
> 
> Time to get this CPU and RAM block on.


The MGM appears to be Bachelorette party central this weekend. I've lost count. Last night was pretty entertaining, lots of gaggles of girls all trying to walk around in too little dress and too high heels.


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Are you joking or being serious? You can't run 3 way on those.
> 
> NEVERMIND! I didn't think the black PCIE was 16x. Thought it was only 16x/16x/4x


Nah itll do x16 x16 x8


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> The MGM appears to be Bachelorette party central this weekend. I've lost count. Last night was pretty entertaining, lots of gaggles of girls all trying to walk around in too little dress and too high heels.


Yeah how was the concert man?


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> Nah itll do x16 x16 x8


Yeah that's what I meant. Sorry about that. Great looking mobo. I may save up on each paycheck and put it toward a 5930k and an ASUS x99


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Yeah that's what I meant. Sorry about that. Great looking mobo. I may save up on each paycheck and put it toward a 5930k and an ASUS x99


Thats mainly why I picked it. An X99 deluxe or RVE is what I really wanted. But the color scheme just wouldnt fit.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> Yeah how was the concert man?


It's tonight


----------



## zagy1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manac0r*
> 
> Well after testing out in the field for a couple of weeks I've landed at a core clock of 1400 and mem at 8000 using Sheyster's ULTIMATE bios (1.256mv) - *Great Bios bud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> The thing is the card has an ASIC of 80.4% I reapplied my Artic IV extreme using Gelid GC extreme - reduced temps by about 4 degrees so that on silent running, the card never exceeds 60 degrees.
> While I'm happy with the card, It slightly bugs me as I feel it should go higher - good temps, good ASIC, etc.
> 
> I have a 1200W PSU so power shouldn't be an issue. I tried using the 1.281mv bios but couldn't really achieve a stable higher overclock. Is there any other factor I am overlooking? Apart from moving over to water which isn't possible for me at the moment.


hi. i using Sheyster ULTIMATE GM200 BIOS -1.237v with ekwb block..
put core +488 and i get 1500mhz core / + 450mem
but when i gaming or benchmarking the power never pass 83% - slide to 119%
is somting wrong with flash or is that normal??
thankes


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zagy1984*
> 
> hi. i using Sheyster ULTIMATE GM200 BIOS -1.237v with ekwb block..
> put core +488 and i get 1500mhz core / + 450mem
> but when i gaming or benchmarking the power never pass 83% - slide to 119%
> is somting wrong with flash or is that normal??
> thankes


That's normal. 119% is max, which you'll never hit with that clock or voltage.


----------



## zagy1984

thanks man








shood i leave it on 100% or put on 119%


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zagy1984*
> 
> thanks man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shood i leave it on 100% or put on 119%


100% is 400w, so you don't really have to change it. Up to you.


----------



## CrazyDiamondFL

Some pics were requested of my rig...here are a few, the rest are in my profile gallery...3 Titans X in SLI with EK Blocks and Reservoirs...enjoy.
I haven't had time yet today to mess with the BIOS, but soon.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Cool set-up dude, very Team Green!!! LOL


----------



## OGBeandip

Black and green, I like it.


----------



## Nizzen




----------



## mistax

am i running short on power with a 750w g2, if im trying to push the hybrid with a 1.281 ultimate bios? I'm trying to hit 1530-1550 atm, and i can't get it stable past 1515


----------



## Kold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> The interface has changed slightly with the latest version 5.3.6 of PX;


Man, I wish PX didn't look like such a cluttered mess. I've tried using it thrice now and keep going back to Afterburner.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> *am i running short on power with a 750w g2*, if im trying to push the hybrid with a 1.281 ultimate bios? I'm trying to hit 1530-1550 atm, and i can't get it stable past 1515


not a chance.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> am i running short on power with a 750w g2, if im trying to push the hybrid with a 1.281 ultimate bios? I'm trying to hit 1530-1550 atm, and i can't get it stable past 1515


I struggle past 1520 with a 1300g2. Might just be the upper limit of your card without a hard/pencil mod


----------



## CrazyDiamondFL

Thanks guys







I got talked out of the red and black theme and I'm glad I did. I need some more uv lighting though...you may notice that there are no pics of the front of the card where you see fluid; no uv light hits there but if it did, it would glow like the sli block...soon to be fixed, lol. It took me three tries to paint that claw logo on the back plate, but I did as good as I could. I may re-do the loops as my cpu/mem/chipset loop flows way less than my vga loop...my first time building water cooled.
@Nizzen, very nice dude








Hehehe, team green! You're right, lol. A bro of mine called it Alien X and now has decided it should be called Xenomorph...I'm never good at naming stuff


----------



## deadwidesmile

How are QDC's? I've heard some horror stories but really like the idea of not having to drain the entire loop to test a piece of hardware out.


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> How are QDC's? I've heard some horror stories but really like the idea of not having to drain the entire loop to test a piece of hardware out.


I use the Koolance QD3s for my graphics cards. Its pretty nice for changing components out quickly. its like hot swap but for watercooling.

I havent had any leaks or issues with mine.

I plan on using them near external radiators and pumps


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> I use the Koolance QD3s for my graphics cards. Its pretty ncie for changing components out quickly. its like hot swap but for watercooling.
> 
> I havent had any leaks or issues with mine.
> 
> I plan on using them near external radiators and pumps


just don't get the black ones.


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> just don't get the black ones.


Thats exactly what I am using



Been in my loop for around 4 months and I havent had any issues so far. Whats going on with them?


----------



## Silent Scone

Having some really peculiar issues with Firestrike and SLI. With SLI enabled I'm hitting some artificial frame cap of around 147 fps which nets me ironically a 144fps average score, in both GT1 and GT2.

This limit is removed when disabling SLI. I'm on a 4K 60" VA panel so this is nothing to do with G-Sync or V-Sync at least not by any limit I've imposed personally. It also only seems to affect Firestrike. It's the strangest thing. Have tried reinstalling FM Suite both through Steam and the stand alone installer, and rolling back to the previous hotfix driver (353.38). It's as though 3DMark is seeing something that isn't there. Maybe borked it on a crash run.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> Thats exactly what I am using
> 
> 
> 
> Been in my loop for around 4 months and I havent had any issues so far. Whats going on with them?


The black ones seem to peel and leave a build up. I noticed yesterday on my G1/4 plug ones on my external rad they had this issue. No issues what so ever with the Nickel ones after almost 2 years.


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Having some really peculiar issues with Firestrike and SLI. With SLI enabled I'm hitting some artificial frame cap of around 147 fps which nets me ironically a 144fps average score, in both GT1 and GT2.
> 
> This limit is removed when disabling SLI. I'm on a 4K 60" VA panel so this is nothing to do with G-Sync or V-Sync at least not by any limit I've imposed personally. It also only seems to affect Firestrike. It's the strangest thing. Have tried reinstalling FM Suite both through Steam and the stand alone installer, and rolling back to the previous hotfix driver (353.38). It's as though 3DMark is seeing something that isn't there. Maybe borked it on a crash run.
> The black ones seem to peel and leave a build up. I noticed yesterday on my G1/4 plug ones on my external rad they had this issue. No issues what so ever with the Nickel ones after almost 2 years.


Looks like I should take those out of my loop then


----------



## Silent Scone

Mine were in 2 years before I noticed so don't get too worried.

Does anyone have some TRI SLI runs in 3dmark 11? Stock clocks? (WIN8.1)

[EDIT] 1400 core run on stock BIOS. Scaling working in 3DMark11 at least, save for a slightly low physics.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10097359

No idea then. Will wait for Win10


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Mine were in 2 years before I noticed so don't get too worried.
> 
> Does anyone have some TRI SLI runs in 3dmark 11? Stock clocks? (WIN8.1)
> 
> [EDIT] 1400 core run on stock BIOS. Scaling working in 3DMark11 at least, save for a slightly low physics.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10097359
> 
> No idea then. Will wait for Win10


I can try later today.

If you get average of 144fps, then turn off g-sync


----------



## Silent Scone

Yes I didn't think to try that on my 4k60hz VA panel thanks lol.

I'm not unschooled ;(


----------



## Jpmboy

eh - it's been so long since he ran a bench, forgot how.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Mine were in 2 years before I noticed so don't get too worried.
> 
> Does anyone have some TRI SLI runs in 3dmark 11? Stock clocks? (WIN8.1)
> 
> [EDIT] 1400 core run on stock BIOS. Scaling working in 3DMark11 at least, save for a slightly low physics.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10097359
> 
> No idea then. Will wait for Win10


Ran 3d11 X now with "24/7" clocks

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10098048

3dmark P

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10098099

No fps cap here...


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s413.photobucket.com/user/Nizzen/media/forran%203xTX.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


Man that's a lot of QDC's, you must surely tinker a lot??? LOL

Nice rig tho, thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Ran 3d11 X now with "24/7" clocks
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10098048
> 
> In the first test it looked like it was 144fps capped for an moment ?


Soz, what about performance preset? Don't worry if not, I did a compare on HOF, it seems about right. It's isolated to Firestrike. I'll wait for WIN10, no point fussing now







.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> eh - it's been so long since he ran a bench, forgot how.


¬_¬


----------



## Nizzen

3d11 P

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10098099

LoL Mye score i Epic Fail









Is there any trick to get more graphic score?

My 3d 11 X score is also way too low. Maybe the new betadriver hates 3d 11


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> 3d11 P
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10098099
> 
> LoL Mye score i Epic Fail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any trick to get more graphic score?
> 
> My 3d 11 X score is also way too low. Maybe the new betadriver hates 3d 11


Windows 8 hates 3DM11









It was just to check if scaling was working for me else where, which I'm fairly sure it is. I've just managed to break Firestrike







.

Stupid synthetic crap. Right that's it, benching over - had enough already. Back to work


----------



## Nizzen

***?

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/10097359/3dm11/10098337


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> ***?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/10097359/3dm11/10098337


I beat that one









I wouldn't worry. Physics is let down on WIN8.1 too, plus I'm on an older build of the suite.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I beat that one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't worry. Physics is let down on WIN8.1 too, plus I'm on an older build of the suite.


Can you pleace run firestrike extreme or ultra, just to see if it is the Asrock MB is slow or something other is bad









Maybe I have to switch the 5930k on the Rampage V again. Can't OC the cache to 4500mhz on Asrock though, but it have oter fun features that I use. Example 10GB lan


----------



## Merkasaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> And a final 1.150mv ultra low voltage version added for those with the stock cooler who want minimal fan noise. I was still able to OC to 1405 with this one:


Dude, I just wanted to say that I'm chuffed with this BIOS for my ACX TITAN X! I was hoping to get 1380 MHz + 3750 MHz as a decent 24/7 overclock, and this BIOS has helped me achieve that perfectly with very acceptable temperatures and noise.

THANKS!


----------



## Silent Scone

I've taken my third card out. I'm getting sick of scaling problems


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I've taken my third card out. I'm getting sick of scaling problems


In some games, the scaling is bad. Like witcher 3. 2 cards looks like perfect here. In Battlefield 4 and Hardline, the scaling i mutch better.

Gta V is epic fail for me with 3 cards, but perfect with 2... I have 3 TX because 3x gtx 980 was not good enough for Asus swift surround


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I've taken my third card out. I'm getting sick of scaling problems


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> In some games, the scaling is bad. Like witcher 3. 2 cards looks like perfect here. In Battlefield 4 and Hardline, the scaling i mutch better.
> 
> Gta V is epic fail for me with 3 cards, but perfect with 2... I have 3 TX because 3x gtx 980 was not good enough for Asus swift surround


2Way SLi FTW!!! LOL


----------



## JoeDirt

NVFlash Certificate Checks Bypass v.5.221 for *x64* is now out.
Download


----------



## ralphi59

Hi all, I can report a 1363 mhz stable in valley with the 1.154 bios.
My card was something 63 asics
55 fan 75 temp valley extreme hd
Good evening


----------



## Nunzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralphi59*
> 
> Hi all, I can report a 1363 mhz stable in valley with the 1.154 bios.
> My card was something 63 asics
> 55 fan 75 temp valley extreme hd
> Good evening


Nice clocks for the that Voltage.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> 2Way SLi FTW!!! LOL


GTA V scaling is pretty awesome, but most of the time the scaling just isn't there past two, and if it is, there are pacing issues. Just had enough, and this seemingly very peculiar artificial power / frame issue I was having was the last straw. Was doing it in SOM as well. Two cards in @ 16x 16x and swapped out all my power cables. All seems well.


----------



## ralphi59

Really ?
Was thinking under the average ?
Cheers from france


----------



## Silent Scone

Seems two way is working better now.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10099322


----------



## OGBeandip

Is anyone trying to get rid of some EK waterblocks? PM me if youre interested. I want to replace these koolance blocks with either an EK Nickel or EK nickel+acetal


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> 3d11 P
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10098099
> 
> LoL Mye score i Epic Fail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Is there any trick to get more graphic score*?
> 
> My 3d 11 X score is also way too low. Maybe the new betadriver hates 3d 11


Can't say I experienced this with 3 980 Strix.. but that was several drivers ago and Win7 (W8/8.1 will kill multicard physics in MK11. single card is "acceptable but still below w7 at the same clocks)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeDirt*
> 
> NVFlash Certificate Checks Bypass v.5.221 for *x64* is now out.
> Download


Thanks JD! What's new with this version?


----------



## JoeDirt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Can't say I experienced this with 3 980 Strix.. but that was several drivers ago and Win7 (W8/8.1 will kill multicard physics in MK11. single card is "acceptable but still below w7 at the same clocks)
> Thanks JD! What's new with this version?


Honestly, no idea sir. Nvidia never releases any change logs on it. You always just have to stumble upon new versions. I'd guess it has new card editions / support. Maybe Windows 10 support. I have not seen a v5.221 fox x86 yet.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeDirt*
> 
> Honestly, no idea sir. Nvidia never releases any change logs on it. You always just have to stumble upon new versions. I'd guess it has new card editions / support. *Maybe Windows 10 support*. I have not seen a v5.221 fox x86 yet.


^^ This and new card launches is probably it.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

So, having issues with Elite: Dangerous crashing a lot. Really annoying. The only one I am having issues with, really. Anyone else having issues with SLI TX in this game? What driver are you using?


----------



## SovietKGB

Trying to break {Firestrike | 17415}

Hi guys, I have a Rig that's a little mixture of old and new. Its full watercooled with closed loop.
Main power supply on Computer is 1500w, power supply on cooling is 800w.

Got myself a Titan X, put an EKWB block on it, flashed with TitanX-1.312V. Card runs at 1,564MHz core and 1,943 MHz (7,772), full voltage.

I have done extensive testing and the GPU never exceeds 42 degrees (I also put separate memory heatsinks and fans for the memory on the other side.

However I cant push it further without it becoming unstable.

Question is, where is the bottleneck, can I
A) Get a bios with more higher voltage?
B) Is the card simply past its limit?
C) Am I constrained by my older (but still good) CPU?

Appreciate any feedback

____RIG_____________________________________________________________
Intel® Core™ i7-980X Processor Extreme Edition
Liquid cooled
Overclocked 4.5GHz

GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD9 LGA 1366 Intel X58 SATA
Liquid cooled
Overclocked

MSI GTX TITAN X
EKWB Water block
Flashed Bios: TitanX-1.312V
Current Core clock: 1,564MHz
Current memory clock: 1,943MHz

Asus GTX 590 (Physx)
Koolance Water Block

20GB DDR3 Corsair memory

OCZ's RevoDrive X2/ 240 GB SiImage SCSI Disk Device- Boot drive

OCZ Vertex 460 - gaming drive

1500w power supply

Best current run [Firestrike | 17415]
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7888079

Dell U3011 2650x1600
Creative SB X-Fi
Asus PCE- AC68


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SovietKGB*
> 
> Trying to break {Firestrike | 17415}
> 
> Hi guys, I have a Rig that's a little mixture of old and new. Its full watercooled with closed loop.
> Main power supply on Computer is 1500w, power supply on cooling is 800w.
> 
> Got myself a Titan X, put an EKWB block on it, flashed with TitanX-1.312V. Card runs at 1,564MHz core and 1,943 MHz (7,772), full voltage.
> 
> I have done extensive testing and the GPU never exceeds 42 degrees (I also put separate memory heatsinks and fans for the memory on the other side.
> 
> However I cant push it further without it becoming unstable.
> 
> Question is, where is the bottleneck, can I
> A) Get a bios with more higher voltage?
> B) Is the card simply past its limit?
> C) Am I constrained by my older (but still good) CPU?
> 
> Appreciate any feedback
> 
> ____RIG_____________________________________________________________
> Intel® Core™ i7-980X Processor Extreme Edition
> Liquid cooled
> Overclocked 4.5GHz
> 
> GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD9 LGA 1366 Intel X58 SATA
> Liquid cooled
> Overclocked
> 
> MSI GTX TITAN X
> EKWB Water block
> Flashed Bios: TitanX-1.312V
> Current Core clock: 1,564MHz
> Current memory clock: 1,943MHz
> 
> Asus GTX 590 (Physx)
> Koolance Water Block
> 
> 20GB DDR3 Corsair memory
> 
> OCZ's RevoDrive X2/ 240 GB SiImage SCSI Disk Device- Boot drive
> 
> OCZ Vertex 460 - gaming drive
> 
> 1500w power supply
> 
> Best current run [Firestrike | 17415]
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7888079
> 
> Dell U3011 2650x1600
> Creative SB X-Fi
> Asus PCE- AC68


From what I am seeing, you are pretty much at the limit of the card. Aside from sub zero cooling and some serious modding, you wont get much more out. At least I don't think you will. A newer CPU would up the score just because it would bring up the CPU side a bit. As far as benchmarks go, even the mainstream chips will smack the old 980x around. Good chip, but even the several generation old 2600k could keep up with it in some situations.


----------



## SovietKGB

Thanks mate, so you think the GPU handle more volts?


----------



## krizby

First post here to say thanks to Sheyster for you awesome bioses







, Currently using the 1.155v bios for everyday usage with whisper quite fan (55%), Card is 60% ASIC so i can only run stable at 1340mhz core, Vram at 8000Mhz with ram sinks and 120mm on the top side (7800mhz stable without fan)


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SovietKGB*
> 
> Thanks mate, so you think the GPU handle more volts?


You can not get any more volts without hard modding the card! Max allowed on card is 1.274 if I remember correctly


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SovietKGB*
> 
> Thanks mate, so you think the GPU handle more volts?


good to see the 980x still holding up in physics - landmark cpu.








FM SI has some trouble reporting correct clocks from mod bios. what does gpuZ sensor tab (not the main tab) report as the real clock during a run. click in the frequency window until "max" is shown then run the bench. Or use AB monitoring window. eg, according to FM SI my card is @ 1697MHz.. when it really at 1592.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> You can not get any more volts without hard modding the card! Max allowed on card is 1.274 if I remember correctly


1.274V indicated - measured is more like 1.265V under load (vccdd droop).
Pencil mod is reversible.


----------



## JoeDirt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ^^ This and new card launches is probably it.


I can now confirm that it works with Windows 10 RTM Build 10240.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeDirt*
> 
> I can now confirm that it works with Windows 10 RTM Build 10240.


Nice one Joe, thanks for all your hard work!!!


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krizby*
> 
> First post here to say thanks to Sheyster for you awesome bioses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , Currently using the 1.155v bios for everyday usage with whisper quite fan (55%), Card is 60% ASIC so i can only run stable at 1340mhz core, Vram at 8000Mhz with ram sinks and 120mm on the top side (7800mhz stable without fan)


Glad you like it! I'm running that very same BIOS myself.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeDirt*
> 
> I can now confirm that it works with Windows 10 RTM Build 10240.


GTK! +rep


----------



## Jayboy83

I can't seem to find a link to sheysters ultra low voltage bios.
I'm currently running the 1.24v version which I'm finding pretty awesome....I used to always crash in witcher 3 and project cars with any overclock past my stock superclocked bios, but with this I'm sitting at 1400mhz with no issues so far! asic is 70.8%
Should I just stick with this? I'm actually tempted to try the next one up to see if I can squeeze a bit more out of her, but don't wanna deal with high temps


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Link's in his sig

http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/12210#post_24170415

I haven't tried his LV models, but I sure like the 1281


----------



## Jayboy83

I take that back...project cars is still a crock with any over clock, I find it so frustrating that this one game can't handle even a subtle over clock when everything else is OK.
Does anyone else have issues with over clocks on this game??


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayboy83*
> 
> I take that back...project cars is still a crock with any over clock, I find it so frustrating that this one game can't handle even a subtle over clock when everything else is OK.
> Does anyone else have issues with over clocks on this game??


No issue here. The latest updates actually stresses the card less compared to the release version


----------



## Jayboy83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> No issue here. The latest updates actually stresses the card less compared to the release version


what do you have your clocks sitting at? And are you still using the stock cooler?


----------



## Eagle1911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BossJ*
> 
> If it was all the time I'd be more worried, but it's ONLY in a particular part of a game... If you can try to repair/verify files for AC Unity. Do you have heaven benchmark? If so... Run the benchmark and watch it... let the cards get good and hot (like they would for a game) and see what is going on..
> 
> What voltage are you running it at?


1.149 and 1.130 after it throttles down. But I switched to Mr. Sheyster's Ultimate bios which shows both cards fine at 1.243.

I like this bios when running Photoshop CC which let my GPU run at 1013 instead of boost clocks. One big downside is the voltage which stays at 1.243. I wish it ran at vanilla volt settings of 1.168?..

I did a 300+ boost OC to stay close to my previous HC bios and felt I had smoother gaming experiencethen before, not sure if its a placebo effect. Maybe my low ASIC cards like running smoother at higher then normal volts.


----------



## CrazyDiamondFL

Ok first ever go at flashing bios went ok...had to reload the drivers afterwards which wasn't in any instruction but no big deal. Using Sheyster's 1.281 bios with the following set in PX:
Power Target: 107%
GPU Temperature Target: 86C
GPU Offset: +450
Memory Offset: +500
Ran 3DMark Firestrike (the free one) scored 27571 Results
Is this any good lol? I tried going to +487 and ran Heaven...crashed near the end but temps and power were all good...haven't tried Heaven yet at +450.
Any suggestions, thoughts, etc?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyDiamondFL*
> 
> Ok first ever go at flashing bios went ok...*had to reload the drivers afterwards* which wasn't in any instruction but no big deal. Using Sheyster's 1.281 bios with the following set in PX:
> Power Target: 107%
> GPU Temperature Target: 86C
> GPU Offset: +450
> Memory Offset: +500
> Ran 3DMark Firestrike (the free one) scored 27571 Results
> Is this any good lol? I tried going to +487 and ran Heaven...crashed near the end but temps and power were all good...haven't tried Heaven yet at +450.
> Any suggestions, thoughts, etc?


likely a cross flash (vendor ID)?


----------



## fireincairo

I just successfully installed Sheyster's 1281 bios (thanks Sheyster!) and I quickly and easily got to 1550 MHz/8002 MHz on my two titans. Temps haven't exceed 40C, voltage @ 1.274. The power limit slider is set to 118%. This is just a quick test with the Heaven benchmark at 4K. Man it looks beautiful - 60fps stable with no artifacts.

I wonder what the max overclock capacity of these cards are with this bios? Is it safe to keep pushing it as long temps are fine?

At 1501mhz (which was stable in firestrike ultra (4K)), I got a score of 7992. The physX seems to kill my score! Even with the basic firestrike 1.1, my score is only 11256, which is much lower than systems compared to mine. ??

My 3570k is overclocked to 4.2ghz. I thought that there were such minimal gains in CPUs that upgrading wasn't worth it until a newer generation of tech is released (<22nm). Understandably firestrike isn't the best way of assessing realistic performance in games but I do wonder if there's something I'm missing for better performance.


----------



## donkimizer

Can someone tell a noob what are benefits of those other BIOS versions?


----------



## fireincairo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donkimizer*
> 
> Can someone tell a noob what are benefits of those other BIOS versions?


It depends on the version. They essentially allow for modified voltages so that you can overclock more than the stock bios. There are several versions which you can use depending on whether you're on air or water.

Take a look at Sheyster's awesome bios to see several different versions.


----------



## CrazyDiamondFL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> likely a cross flash (vendor ID)?


Huh? I do not know what you mean by that.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fireincairo*
> 
> I just successfully installed Sheyster's 1281 bios


Congrats, I know you had some rough going trying to get the BIOS flashed earlier. Glad it finally worked for you!


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donkimizer*
> 
> Can someone tell a noob what are benefits of those other BIOS versions?


If you do decide to use other versions it could damage your card so it's up to you if you want to use it and also if you try to RMA your card with the incorrect BIOS version your warranty could be voided. It's mostly for allowing you to overclock more.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyDiamondFL*
> 
> Huh? I do not know what you mean by that.


It sounds like you have for example an ASUS card and you flashed it with an EVGA BIOS?


----------



## CrazyDiamondFL

If that's the case then I was severely misled...I had originally stated that I am on nVidia reference cards (also why my sig has the green machine and *nVidia* Titan X Owners Club. So I was told since I'm liquid cooled that Sheyster's 1.281 would be fine. Now I haven't seen anything that would lead me to believe anything is wrong, I was merely inquiring about my score and the cross thing came up which I'm not sure what/why/how this effects my cards?
This is causing me some stress not knowing if what I used to flash is ok or not.
And I thought all the Titan's were the same...that the manufacturers like ASUS, EVGA, etc, just pick out the very best of them, throw their own bios on there, and call it a SC/STRIX/ACX/Classified/whatever.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyDiamondFL*
> 
> Huh? I do not know what you mean by that.


If you own an Nvidia card and flash it with a bios based on an EVGA release, the Bios will read the card as an EVGA card. THat's cross flashing. If you have NV cards and want a good water cooled 1.274V bios, use cyclops3. I've had that bios running since a week after launch and it works very solid in games and benchmarks. SLI NV cards at 1592MHz,


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyDiamondFL*
> 
> If that's the case then I was severely misled...I had originally stated that I am on nVidia reference cards (also why my sig has the green machine and *nVidia* Titan X Owners Club. So I was told since I'm liquid cooled that Sheyster's 1.281 would be fine. Now I haven't seen anything that would lead me to believe anything is wrong, I was merely inquiring about my score and the cross thing came up which I'm not sure what/why/how this effects my cards?
> This is causing me some stress not knowing if what I used to flash is ok or not.
> And I thought all the Titan's were the same...that the manufacturers like ASUS, EVGA, etc, *just pick out the very best of them,* throw their own bios on there, and call it a SC/STRIX/ACX/Classified/whatever.


NOt quite like that. What exact commands did you use to flash the cards?


----------



## fireincairo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> If you own an Nvidia card and flash it with a bios based on an EVGA release, the Bios will read the card as an EVGA card. THat's cross flashing. If you have NV cards and want a good water cooled 1.274V bios, use cyclops3. I've had that bios running since a week after launch and it works very solid in games and benchmarks. SLI NV cards at 1592MHz,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOt quite like that. What exact commands did you use to flash the cards?


Errr, I used Sheyster's 1.281V HC bios. I have an EVGA SC version. Is this going to cause problems? Not sure if it matters, but it's running at 1.274V and I'm able to game/benchmark at 1501MHz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Congrats, I know you had some rough going trying to get the BIOS flashed earlier. Glad it finally worked for you!


Thanks. Although, now I'm questioning if using this bios is a good idea with my EVGA SC card.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fireincairo*
> 
> Errr, I used Sheyster's 1.281V HC bios. I have an EVGA SC version. Is this going to cause problems? Not sure if it matters, but it's running at 1.274V and I'm able to game/benchmark at 1501MHz.
> Thanks. Although, now I'm questioning if using this bios is a good idea with my EVGA SC card.


I don't think it'll affect the functionality, just causes the card to show up as a different model/brand. FWIW, those are the same cards I'm using with the same bios.

Thinking about it now, I think Sheyster used an EVGA SC bios as his basis for the mod bioses. My cards still register as EVGA when programs scan the info:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7873117

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7934580

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7936429

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7952892

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7955288


----------



## OGBeandip

Hey Charlie how was the concert?


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> Hey Charlie how was the concert?


30 years too late?


----------



## fireincairo

Anyone else ever experience sudden downclocking of the core clocks when gaming which causes massive performance drops? Usually it's accompanied by a driver crash (unstable oc) but I just saw it occur without a crash/driver reset. I've only been able to correct these situations by rebooting.

I'm using Sheysters 1281 bios. No other issues occur. I'm watercooled, the temps stay under 45.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fireincairo*
> 
> Errr, I used Sheyster's 1.281V HC bios. I have an EVGA SC version. *Is this going to cause problems?* Not sure if it matters, but it's running at 1.274V and I'm able to game/benchmark at 1501MHz.
> Thanks. Although, now I'm questioning if using this bios is a good idea with my EVGA SC card.


crossflashing DOES NOT CAUSE operational problems.. it just may need a driver reinstall (W8.1 copes with the change better than w7) and an extra prompt during the flash you need to hit the Y key for. that's all. The question was raised in the context of having to reinstall the driver after flashing.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Man, I don't know how people are getting up there with these OC's lol. I'm limited to 1520 for Firestrike benches and for Valley I'm down at the 1490. Anything, ANYTHING higher than 3950 memory and 1490 is just crash city for driver's and me. On Firestrike anything past 1520 is just a driver crash or full freeze. My ASIC is 67.9% and 66.9%. Cyclops3 bios and 1300G2 PSU.


----------



## fireincairo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> crossflashing DOES NOT CAUSE operational problems.. it just may need a driver reinstall (W8.1 copes with the change better than w7) and an extra prompt during the flash you need to hit the Y key for. that's all. The question was raised in the context of having to reinstall the driver after flashing.


That's good to know because I did have issues after initially flashing. I didn't get the voltage increase until I used DDU and reflashed bios & reinstalled drivers.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Man, I don't know how people are getting up there with these OC's lol. I'm limited to 1520 for Firestrike benches and for Valley I'm down at the 1490. Anything, ANYTHING higher than 3950 memory and 1490 is just crash city for driver's and me. On Firestrike anything past 1520 is just a driver crash or full freeze. My ASIC is 67.9% and 66.9%. Cyclops3 bios and 1300G2 PSU.


I think that's just the silicon lottery bro.







Mine are 64 and 74% it takes some cold water to get these maxwell chips to cooperate.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fireincairo*
> 
> That's good to know because I did have issues after initially flashing. I didn't get the voltage increase until I used DDU and reflashed bios & reinstalled drivers.


Cleaning out driver leftovers with DDU is a good thing to do for sure. Even PX can cause issues after a flash. As far as AB and PX know, it's a new card installed (when crossflashing).


----------



## deadwidesmile

Yeah, I'm thinking so. I'm running very cold and I haven't seen temps above 51c on any bench at full 1.27v.

Maybe pencil mod the 'ish outta it?


----------



## opt33

Just in case anyone else is overclocking WITHOUT software, ie by increasing boost speed in bios....a fast easy way of increasing the core speed causes bsods under light loads, but correct way is very stable.

The boost speed on my stock titan X bios corresponds to clk 55 on voltage table, which is 1152 boost speed.

So the fast, easy (wrong) way is increase max table clock slider to align clk 55 to 1400 mhz (instead of 1152). Then increase P00/P02 volts to 1.225v. This is stable during heavy gpu loads/benching/stress testing but get random crashes to desktop and rare bsods using chrome and other light gpu loads. The transitional/light load crashes occur as speed is now too high for voltage table.

The stable way, no crashes to desktop/bsods in over a month.... lower all volts higher than P00/P02 (1.225 in my case) in voltage table to P00/P02 (1.225v in my case) and dont touch lower ones. On mine required lowering max volts only or min and max from clk 56 to clk 74. So now the boost speed corresponds to clk 74 (instead of 55), which allows correct use of voltage table.

Note: if using Sheyster or other bioses using software to overclock, you wont run into this issue.


----------



## SteezyTN

Should I upgrade my VI Hero to a VI Extreme so it can give me the option to go 3 way SLI Titan X? I believe I can 3 way with a 4770k and a PLX mobo, right? My 1300 G2 should handle 3 Titans.


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Should I upgrade my VI Hero to a VI Extreme so it can give me the option to go 3 way SLI Titan X? I believe I can 3 way with a 4770k and a PLX mobo, right? My 1300 G2 should handle 3 Titans.


Its 3 Titan Xs, man.


----------



## deadwidesmile

X99 and 5960x here I come. I few jobs came through and it's going to happen! Any suggestions on motherboards? Looking at SOC Champion or MSI Mpower.


----------



## CrazyDiamondFL

Ok, so in response to everything, lol, I'm buzzed so forgive, I'll be ok on Sheyster's EVGA modded bios on nVidia reference cards, yes? I haven't seen any instability, however it was just installed and I've only done a short Witcher 3 session on it (no hickups/probs/artifacts/temp probs/etc). It does show in PX as a EVGA HydroCopper, lol...and that did not surprise as I kew it was a modded EVGA bios, but, like I said, I thought it was ok to use...
So should I switch bios to the cyclops? Like I said before, first time doing this.
I am on Windows 8.1 and I did have to re-install the drivers after flashing...just so everyone knows and ymmv depending on your particular system...however the flashing itself went flawlessly following proper instruction...whoa, I just realized that sounded kinda...lol

Edit: @OGBeandip....lol, love how he bows up trying to look all mean and bada$$...but even better...green background, team green!!!! lmao


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyDiamondFL*
> 
> Ok, so in response to everything, lol, I'm buzzed so forgive, I'll be ok on Sheyster's EVGA modded bios on nVidia reference cards, yes? I haven't seen any instability, however it was just installed and I've only done a short Witcher 3 session on it (no hickups/probs/artifacts/temp probs/etc). It does show in PX as a EVGA HydroCopper, lol...and that did not surprise as I kew it was a modded EVGA bios, but, like I said, I thought it was ok to use...
> So should I switch bios to the cyclops? Like I said before, first time doing this.
> I am on Windows 8.1 and I did have to re-install the drivers after flashing...just so everyone knows and ymmv depending on your particular system...however the flashing itself went flawlessly following proper instruction...whoa, I just realized that sounded kinda...lol
> 
> Edit: @OGBeandip....lol, love how he bows up trying to look all mean and bada$$...but even better...green background, team green!!!! lmao


Shia knows all about that team green TX.


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> X99 and 5960x here I come. I few jobs came through and it's going to happen! Any suggestions on motherboards? Looking at SOC Champion or MSI Mpower.


Why not the Rampage V Extreme, an amazing board second to none (completed unbiased opinion).


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> Why not the Rampage V Extreme, an amazing board second to none (completed unbiased opinion).


A lot of the features on the RVE are kind of un-needed by me.

And cost. The cheapest I can find is $312.00 on Amazon and it's got 2 bent socket pins "used" in "acceptable" condition, heh.


----------



## SteezyTN

What's the best 4K monitor for 60hz gaming? Hell, even a TV would suite my needs if it'll let me do 60hz. Is there any more news on 4K GSync yet?


----------



## CrazyDiamondFL

The RVE is ridiculous with all it's options, but I'm glad I have one. I will admit, this old IT guy is happy he got an RVE because I haven't done OC'ing in a while...this thing is awesome in how many different ways you can OC...but I digress, this is the Titan X thread...but ya RVE is damn good board. I can't remember who, but I saw a review where they tested the actual voltages being put out by the board as opposed to what was set in the BIOS and it was dead on, no variation...and the board has a place on it, all in a row, very easy to get to, area to perform measurements with a DMM for all the relevant voltages like vcore, vccin, etc...pretty cool.


----------



## CrazyDiamondFL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> What's the best 4K monitor for 60hz gaming? Hell, even a TV would suite my needs if it'll let me do 60hz. Is there any more news on 4K GSync yet?


I'm digging my monitor (see sig)...IPS panel with 4ms input and 60Hz...I get 60 fps solid in Witcher 3 on Ultra when running around on foot...on Roach, it will fluctuate in the high 50's to 60...still tuning though.

Edit: I will have the LG OLED 55" curved 4K TV at some point! I saw it and was blown away...the 3D is spectacular on it as well....and games on it...dayum!


----------



## deadwidesmile

Acer XB280k. Great monitor. gsync rocks


----------



## Merkasaw

1420MHz/3750MHz memory seems to be ever so slightly (game) unstable at 1.2V for me (75.6% ASIC).

Is that normal? Do you guys think 1.23V would be necessary to maintain 1420MHz? I'm using the 1.2V Ultimate BIOS at the moment.

Actually, is there a chart or something showing how voltage typically scales with stable clock speeds? It would be really useful to help me judge my card's performance.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayboy83*
> 
> what do you have your clocks sitting at? And are you still using the stock cooler?


Currently Daily is 1405 I dont clock my vram. Eventhough it can run 8100. Max stable is 1455. That however requires some dmi tweaks for pcie.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merkasaw*
> 
> 1420MHz/3750MHz memory seems to be ever so slightly (game) unstable at 1.2V for me (75.6% ASIC).
> 
> Is that normal? Do you guys think 1.23V would be necessary to maintain 1420MHz? I'm using the 1.2V Ultimate BIOS at the moment.
> 
> Actually, is there a chart or something showing how voltage typically scales with stable clock speeds? It would be really useful to help me judge my card's performance.


U should be at 1550 with that asic if temp is not a issue.
Stock voltage 1.15 etc should be a easy 1450-1480.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Should I upgrade my VI Hero to a VI Extreme so it can give me the option to go 3 way SLI Titan X? I believe I can 3 way with a 4770k and a PLX mobo, right? My 1300 G2 should handle 3 Titans.


Since i got those two mobo...M6e aint a easy mobo for auto.
Been at it for two years n i still get suprised at certain assumptions i made becomes void with different combi of settings.

Y not get a x99 with 5820k.


----------



## Merkasaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> U should be at 1550 with that asic if temp is not a issue.
> Stock voltage 1.15 etc should be a easy 1450-1480.


That high? Yikes... Sounds like I've got a bad overclocker, if that's the case. It seems bench stable at 1420, but the drivers occasionally crash in Battlefield 4.

At stock voltage, it can barely maintain 1405.

I do get a bit of high-pitched coil whine at idle as well... Worth RMA'ing? I just worry that I may get a worse card back.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merkasaw*
> 
> That high? Yikes... Sounds like I've got a bad overclocker, if that's the case. It seems bench stable at 1420, but the drivers occasionally crash in Battlefield 4.
> 
> At stock voltage, it can barely maintain 1405.
> 
> I do get a bit of high-pitched coil whine at idle as well... Worth RMA'ing? I just worry that I may get a worse card back.


On air?? Default bios?? Temps??
Btw higher gpu oc can affect unstable cpu/ram oc as well.

But asic 75. U should be blasting past 1500. Asic 75 is not common for tx.


----------



## Merkasaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> On air?? Default bios?? Temps??
> Btw higher gpu oc can affect unstable cpu/ram oc as well.
> 
> But asic 75. U should be blasting past 1500. Asic 75 is not common for tx.


I'm using the ACX 2.0+ cooler, temps currently kept below 75 Celsius (a bit high I know, but noise is a concern). I'm using Sheyster's Ultimate 1.2V BIOS.

My RAM and CPU have been extremely stable for a long time. The crashes I'm getting at the moment are exclusively NVIDIA TDRs.

I am hesitant to try an RMA due to the high ASIC score, but the high score means nothing if it's a bad overclocker anyway.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Since i got those two mobo...M6e aint a easy mobo for auto.
> Been at it for two years n i still get suprised at certain assumptions i made becomes void with different combi of settings.
> 
> Y not get a x99 with 5820k.


I though about that, but that's like an additional $1000 because I would still need ddr4


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I though about that, but that's like an additional $1000 because I would still need ddr4


Hmm ok. But seriously m6e is definately not a board for ppl who want to plug n play.

Please @Silent Scone for benefit of 3-way sli. Only dude i know 100% is a gamer with 3way


----------



## Merkasaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merkasaw*
> 
> I'm using the ACX 2.0+ cooler, temps currently kept below 75 Celsius (a bit high I know, but noise is a concern). I'm using Sheyster's Ultimate 1.2V BIOS.


So am I doing something wrong to barely manage 1420 MHz boost with 75.6% ASIC at 1.2V?

I'm honestly rather inexperienced with this stuff. Considering that EVGA will let me RMA it for coil whine, should I get it swapped?

I just worry that the replacement will be even worse...


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merkasaw*
> 
> So am I doing something wrong to barely manage 1420 MHz boost with 75.6% ASIC at 1.2V?
> 
> I'm honestly rather inexperienced with this stuff. Considering that EVGA will let me RMA it for coil whine, should I get it swapped?
> 
> I just worry that the replacement will be even worse...


Not sure whats the issue but i think its vrms.

I had a titan black that did [email protected] But even with 1.3v it cannot cross 1300. It was either power delivery issue with vrm or pll/switching frequency with vram.

But asic 75 on titan x. Not be able to do 1500.. Thats not ure gpu core issue for sure. Going to water from air just have me extra 26-39mhz because of zero throttling at 65c since i am way under that.


----------



## Merkasaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Not sure whats the issue but i think its vrms.
> 
> I had a titan black that did [email protected] But even with 1.3v it cannot cross 1300. It was either power delivery issue with vrm or pll/switching frequency with vram.
> 
> But asic 75 on titan x. Not be able to do 1500.. Thats not ure gpu core issue for sure. Going to water from air just have me extra 26-39mhz because of zero throttling at 65c since i am way under that.


OK, thanks for your input. It does seem like the card is under-performing for its ASIC score. I may RMA it back to EVGA in the hopes that the replacement is better.


----------



## mistax

hmm, just updated to windows 10 and my ultimate bios is jumping around now instead of staying at the flat 1012 clock.


----------



## ZeusHavok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> hmm, just updated to windows 10 and my ultimate bios is jumping around now instead of staying at the flat 1012 clock.


Go into Nvidia control panel and change from "adaptive power management" to "prefer maximum performance"

Should sort that out.


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merkasaw*
> 
> So am I doing something wrong to barely manage 1420 MHz boost with 75.6% ASIC at 1.2V?
> 
> I'm honestly rather inexperienced with this stuff. Considering that EVGA will let me RMA it for coil whine, should I get it swapped?
> 
> I just worry that the replacement will be even worse...


Eh... I've got 2 cards at 79% ASIC and they don't do over 1520MHz ... at 1.261v (under water) - I'm not sure ASIC matters that much. Some have cards in the 60s and they get better OCs than I do. Luck of the draw man.. Luck of the draw.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeDirt*
> 
> NVFlash Certificate Checks Bypass v.5.221 for *x64* is now out.
> Download


adding to OP.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Are there any early adopters of Windows 10, who are also running in SLi, able to report any early experiences? Especially for gaming please???


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Are there any early adopters of Windows 10, who are also running in SLi, able to report any early experiences? Especially for gaming please???


I can't imagine any benefit with always the risk for problems; I think I will probably wait a month or so, but upgrade non-gaming machines to try them out.


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Are there any early adopters of Windows 10, who are also running in SLi, able to report any early experiences? Especially for gaming please???


Been running it for a few weeks now. Everything is normal. I seem to get better usage of my cards on most games however. A few more FPS in general. But that's just me.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BossJ*
> 
> Been running it for a few weeks now. Everything is normal. I seem to get better usage of my cards on most games however. A few more FPS in general. But that's just me.


works well here too - although I just game occasionally. DX12 !!!


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> works well here too - although I just game occasionally. DX12 !!!


I know. I can't wait till a game is made for dx12... I hope it doesn't let me down. Lol! the extra performance in SLI at 4k would be nice


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BossJ*
> 
> Been running it for a few weeks now. Everything is normal. I seem to get better usage of my cards on most games however. A few more FPS in general. But that's just me.


What CPU are you using?


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> What CPU are you using?


5930k


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BossJ*
> 
> 5930k


I would think W10 would better manage CPU load so maybe more cores more performance, but idk...


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> I would think W10 would better manage CPU load so maybe more cores more performance, but idk...


ahh could be.







I'm not sure. Seems to be a MUCH better experience though - than I've had on 7 or 8.1 (especially on a new release).. doesn't seem to be many issues at all with any of my hardware.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

There's a W10 specific NV driver out, has anyone tried it in SLi and noticed if it fixes some of the previously reported W10 problems found when using SLi???

http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/geforce-353-62-windows-10-driver-download.html


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> There's a W10 specific NV driver out, has anyone tried it in SLi and noticed if it fixes some of the previously reported W10 problems found when using SLi???
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/geforce-353-62-windows-10-driver-download.html


Tempting me to install when I get home.


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> There's a W10 specific NV driver out, has anyone tried it in SLi and noticed if it fixes some of the previously reported W10 problems found when using SLi???
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/geforce-353-62-windows-10-driver-download.html


This is what I'm using. I think I answered you a few pages back (Nope I didn't - My Bad - Been sick the past few days, everything is starting to run together).

the 353.62 driver is great. 353.30 is not.









EDIT: Corrected myself.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Anybody tired the newer W10 drivers on a W8.1 machine? Are they backwards compatible?


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Anybody tired the newer W10 drivers on a W8.1 machine? Are they backwards compatible?


I'm pretty sure the new drivers are available already for 8.1 direct from Nvidia.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> Tempting me to install when I get home.


It appears that the 'Free' upgrade is not instantly available to all users. It looks like that the system created by MS, is that Windows updates goes about detecting which hardware you have in your rig and sources the drivers for it accordingly. Once it has stored all of them in a temporary file, your free upgrade will then unlock for you too install.

Source:-

http://www.techpowerup.com/214701/windows-10-upgrade-begins-rolling-out-in-waves.html


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Anybody tired the newer W10 drivers on a W8.1 machine? Are they backwards compatible?


There is a Windows 7/8.1 compatible 353.62 driver available direct from NV:-

http://www.nvidia.com/Download/Find.aspx?lang=en-us


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BossJ*
> 
> I'm pretty sure the new drivers are available already for 8.1 direct from Nvidia.


Huh, looks like 353.62 was just released today. I swear I didn't see anything this new last night.

http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/87783/en-us


----------



## fireincairo

I wonder what the max overclock capacity of these cards are with Sheyster's 1.281v bios? Is it safe to keep pushing it as long temps are fine?

At 1525mhz (which was stable in firestrike ultra (4K)), I got a score of 8164. The physX seems to kill my score! Even with the basic firestrike 1.1, my score is only 11256, which is much lower than systems compared to mine. ??

My 3570k is overclocked to 4.2ghz. I thought that there were such minimal gains in CPUs that upgrading wasn't worth it until a newer generation of tech is released (<22nm). Understandably firestrike isn't the best way of assessing realistic performance in games but I do wonder if there's something I'm missing for better performance.


----------



## Merkasaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Not sure whats the issue but i think its vrms.
> 
> I had a titan black that did [email protected] But even with 1.3v it cannot cross 1300. It was either power delivery issue with vrm or pll/switching frequency with vram.
> 
> But asic 75 on titan x. Not be able to do 1500.. Thats not ure gpu core issue for sure. Going to water from air just have me extra 26-39mhz because of zero throttling at 65c since i am way under that.


After doing some research, I've got the impression that Battlefield 4 tends to be quite unstable with overclocked GPUs, so perhaps it's not the best test. I'm away from home at the moment, so I'll need to do some more tinkering tomorrow. I refuse to believe that my card is such a dud, not without further testing, anyway.

By the way, do you (or anyone reading this) know what the normal required voltages roughly are for, say, 1420, 1450 and 1500 MHz are? 1420 MHz at 1.2V seems to be stable in Heaven and Valley (and most games). I'm simply trying to get an idea of the standard performance levels most people are getting.

I really appreciate the help you guys are giving me. Great bunch of people in this thread/club!


----------



## TremF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merkasaw*
> 
> After doing some research, I've got the impression that Battlefield 4 tends to be quite unstable with overclocked GPUs, so perhaps it's not the best test. I'm away from home at the moment, so I'll need to do some more tinkering tomorrow. I refuse to believe that my card is such a dud, not without further testing, anyway.
> 
> By the way, do you (or anyone reading this) know what the normal required voltages roughly are for, say, 1420, 1450 and 1500 MHz are? 1420 MHz at 1.2V seems to be stable in Heaven and Valley (and most games). I'm simply trying to get an idea of the standard performance levels most people are getting.
> 
> I really appreciate the help you guys are giving me. Great bunch of people in this thread/club!


I haven't had any problems with BF4 and overclocked cards. I don't think I overclocked my 780Ti but when I initially got a TX I overclocked it and didn't have any problems with BF4 and still don't with TX SLI overclocked...

Not sure about the voltages sorry. I installed Sheyster's 1.155v bios and don't have a big o/c seeing as 2 cards run everything so well at 1440P anyway


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merkasaw*
> 
> After doing some research, I've got the impression that Battlefield 4 tends to be quite unstable with overclocked GPUs, so perhaps it's not the best test. I'm away from home at the moment, so I'll need to do some more tinkering tomorrow. I refuse to believe that my card is such a dud, not without further testing, anyway.
> 
> By the way, do you (or anyone reading this) know what the normal required voltages roughly are for, say, 1420, 1450 and 1500 MHz are? 1420 MHz at 1.2V seems to be stable in Heaven and Valley (and most games). I'm simply trying to get an idea of the standard performance levels most people are getting.
> 
> I really appreciate the help you guys are giving me. Great bunch of people in this thread/club!


On air I haven't found much luck at all with voltage scaling. With 1168 I can get about 143x. With the 1.2 1450 and the max I can do about 1500, maybe a little more for a single firestrike run, but not a loop.


----------



## CrazyDiamondFL

Ok guys, so it is ok for me to stay on Sheyster's 1.218 Ultimate BIOS on 3 reference nvidia TX's or should I switch to the cyclops3 bios? I have my TX's on their own water loop with dual pumps.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyDiamondFL*
> 
> Ok guys, so it is ok for me to stay on Sheyster's 1.218 Ultimate BIOS on 3 reference nvidia TX's or should I switch to the cyclops3 bios? I have my TX's on their own water loops with dual pumps.


either one would be fine it all depends on what you have better results with. I am using Cyclops3 my self on SLI and GPU's are over 1500 and memory is over 8200


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyDiamondFL*
> 
> Ok guys, so it is ok for me to stay on Sheyster's 1.218 Ultimate BIOS on 3 reference nvidia TX's or should I switch to the cyclops3 bios? I have my TX's on their own water loop with dual pumps.


Whoa! 6 pumps just for your GPUs or for all of them in that loop? Impressive...


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> On air I haven't found much luck at all with voltage scaling. With 1168 I can get about 143x. With the 1.2 1450 and the max I can do about 1500, maybe a little more for a single firestrike run, but not a loop.


From what i've seen looks like the single FS runs are able to clock pretty high , then heaven next, then valley next, then something intensive like TW3 requiring lowest clock for stability . So demanding gaming clocks could be ~ 50mhz of FS run clocks.


----------



## mistax

my clock speed still bounces around on window 10, even after changing to maximum performance weird.


----------



## fireincairo

Sigh. I'm getting hard crashes in Witcher 3 almost immediately after loading; the screen fills with tiny green boxes and freezes, regardless of which clocks I have it set at; I dialed way back from my once stable 1501/8001Mhz and it still crashes immediately,

I wonder if I need to rollback to original bios or perhaps cyclops3 version instead of Sheysters 1281. Honestly at this point I don't really know what I'm doing aside from playing with the various clocks attempting to find a stable speed.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fireincairo*
> 
> Sigh. I'm getting hard crashes in Witcher 3 almost immediately after loading; the screen fills with tiny green boxes and freezes, regardless of which clocks I have it set at; I dialed way back from my once stable 1501/8001Mhz and it still crashes immediately,
> 
> I wonder if I need to rollback to original bios or perhaps cyclops3 version instead of Sheysters 1281. Honestly at this point I don't really know what I'm doing aside from playing with the various clocks attempting to find a stable speed.


are you sure on video options full screen is enable?


----------



## fireincairo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> are you sure on video options full screen is enable?


Yep, it is and I just verified it again. Luckily it hasn't crashed yet. I was able to run Heaven benchmark without any issues at 1524/1525 & 4010 memory. Voltage is 1.274 and temps rarely exceed 45C. I'm going to try firestrike and see if it gives me any issues.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fireincairo*
> 
> Sigh. I'm getting hard crashes in Witcher 3 almost immediately after loading; the screen fills with tiny green boxes and freezes, regardless of which clocks I have it set at; I dialed way back from my once stable 1501/8001Mhz and it still crashes immediately,
> 
> I wonder if I need to rollback to original bios or perhaps cyclops3 version instead of Sheysters 1281. Honestly at this point I don't really know what I'm doing aside from playing with the various clocks attempting to find a stable speed.


Uninstall Afterburner, re-install it. Do the same with your drivers. After a few crashes, things get jacked up. It should go again after a freshen up.


----------



## fireincairo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Uninstall Afterburner, re-install it. Do the same with your drivers. After a few crashes, things get jacked up. It should go again after a freshen up.


I'll give that a go. fyi this is the crash I'm seeing. I'm not sure if it helps with diagnosing or not:


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Yeah, that's not a driver crash. I think you need to reduce your memory OC down to 7600 or so, I think I read that heavy mem OC puts quite a load on the GPU memory controller w/12GB.

Just ran Heaven myself for a trial of the 353.62 drivers, seem to work OK



And a FS

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7955288


----------



## fewness

Has anyone tried GTA V in windows 10? I'm seeing something crazy here....

Look at that VRAM usage...











I don't recall anything like this under Win 8. Does Win 10 dramatically change some VRAM management for Nvidia cards, or is it just MSI AB not compatible with Win 10 yet?


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> Has anyone tried GTA V in windows 10? I'm seeing something crazy here....
> 
> Look at that VRAM usage...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't recall anything like this under Win 8. Does Win 10 dramatically change some VRAM management for Nvidia cards, or is it just MSI AB not compatible with Win 10 yet?


so it looks like the TX does come in handy with the 12GB


----------



## fireincairo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Yeah, that's not a driver crash. I think you need to reduce your memory OC down to 7600 or so, I think I read that heavy mem OC puts quite a load on the GPU memory controller w/12GB.


Hmm. I had been stable for a long time at 8ghz. Maybe trying for 8200 was too stressing on the cards? Disappointing.

Question about Sheyster's bios: Should the power limit % be increased? I have it bumped up to 118% when I go for higher clock speeds but I'm not sure if it's necessary since at 100% the max power is already pretty high at 400W.


----------



## CrazyDiamondFL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Whoa! 6 pumps just for your GPUs or for all of them in that loop? Impressive...


No, hehe, it's a dual D5 pump, 1 per loop, two loops, so two of the dual pumps, 4 pumps total. One loop is dedicated solely to the 3 gpu's while the other loop is dedicated to cpu/memory/vrm's/chipset.

@fireincairo That's strange what you're seeing in TW3. I have played it on my system with OC on the TX's at PX +450 with no visual issues. From time to time it will go black screen on me and I still hear audio...I was thinking that's game related and not my hardware but I don't know for sure lol. I get 60fps solid while running around on foot, while on Roach it dips and fluctuates a little bit. I'm thinking @GnarlyCharlie is right about the memory clock and dropping it a little bit...my PX settings were +450/+500 on the Sheyster HC 1.281 bios.
Edit: My power settings are 106% and 85C.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> Has anyone tried GTA V in windows 10? I'm seeing something crazy here....
> 
> Look at that VRAM usage...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't recall anything like this under Win 8. Does Win 10 dramatically change some VRAM management for Nvidia cards, or is it just MSI AB not compatible with Win 10 yet?


I think most DX11.x games will experience this.


----------



## cstkl1

Isnt 12gb like 12288mb??

So whatsup with 12877mb??


----------



## RedM00N

If I'm not mistaken, something like ~12MB is system reserved.


----------



## fewness

1,024*1,024*1,024*12=12,884,901,888=12,885 M, if that "M" means 1,000,000.

And look at this, this is Fire Strike Ultra in Win 10. Try it in Win 7/8, I bet the number should be only around 4G.



I'm just curious is this a bug of MSI AFB detercting VRAM usage or does it truly represent a VRAM allocation methods change in the new operating system.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> 1,024*1,024*1,024*12=12,884,901,888=12,885 M, if that "M" means 1,000,000.
> 
> And look at this, this is Fire Strike Ultra in Win 10. Try it in Win 7/8, I bet the number should be only around 4G.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just curious is this a bug of MSI AFB detercting VRAM usage or does it truly represent a VRAM allocation methods change in the new operating system.


do you have NVI, aid64 or OHM? any of these can confirm the vram use (or the issue).


----------



## fewness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> do you have NVI, aid64 or OHM? any of these can confirm the vram use (or the issue).


I can try with GPU-Z and AIDA64 later.

Are you still on Win 8? If so can you help grab a screenshot of Unigine Valley 4K/8xAA VRAM usage?


----------



## Sheyster

So, I got Win10 installed and have some observations with the Ultimate BIOS:

- If performance is set to Adaptive in NCP, the BIOS will dial down to lower MHZ/voltage normally.

- If performance is set to Maximum, the BIOS will stick at 1012 MHz by default. Add +core normally in AB.

On Win8.1, it would back down in speed and voltage even when Maximum was enabled.

Also, I had no problem using AB basic features in Win10 x64.

Just an FYI.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> So, I got Win10 installed and have some observations with the Ultimate BIOS:
> 
> - If performance is set to Adaptive in NCP, the BIOS will dial down to lower MHZ/voltage normally.
> 
> - If performance is set to Maximum, the BIOS will stick at 1012 MHz.
> 
> On Win8.1, it would back down in speed and voltage even when Maximum was enabled.
> 
> Just an FYI.


Can you tell if it loses anything performance-wise with adaptive?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Can you tell if it loses anything performance-wise with adaptive?


No, it seems to peg out at full load and stay there, unless there is a long load time for a map in-game, etc.

I'm personally using Adaptive with Win10. I don't see any downside with gaming.


----------



## fireincairo

Reinstalling AB and drivers stopped the crashes. I'm still at 1525/8010 with no issues.

Witcher 3 in 4k with ultra everything (no AA though) is just stunning. I'm going to upload some videos soon.

I have the windows 10 upgrade available but I'm going to hold off on upgrading. I'm sure there will be gaming kinks that need to be worked out.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fireincairo*
> 
> Reinstalling AB and drivers stopped the crashes. I'm still at 1525/8010 with no issues.
> 
> Witcher 3 in 4k with ultra everything (no AA though) is just stunning. I'm going to upload some videos soon.
> 
> I have the windows 10 upgrade available but I'm going to hold off on upgrading. I'm sure there will be gaming kinks that need to be worked out.


I played an hour of BF4 with no issues last night. I will say that Win10+DX12 has a different "feel" than 8.1+DX11 did, at least with BF4. To me the image seems better, almost SweetFX-like but not quite. Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I played an hour of BF4 with no issues last night. I will say that Win10+DX12 has a different "feel" than 8.1+DX11 did, at least with BF4. To me the image seems better, almost SweetFX-like but not quite. Has anyone else noticed this?


Yup. I was telling my buddy that the other day. Win 10 just seems to have a higher quality image... Not even sure that is possible, but I'm running 4k and compared to win8.1 it seems more polished looking... I guess.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I played an hour of BF4 with no issues last night. I will say that Win10+DX12 has a different "feel" than 8.1+DX11 did, at least with BF4. To me the image seems better, almost SweetFX-like but not quite. Has anyone else noticed this?


Windows itself seems to be a little more crisp looking, like they used larger textures for their bars and such, but aside from that Witcher 3 at least looked the same @ 4k to me. Didn't really pay a whole lot of attention to it though.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Outside of Windows 10 itself, I don't see much if any difference between games. The only issues I'm running into is SLI scaling or outright garbage optimization. Hell, World of Warcraft would frame drop to 15fps randomly and quite often. Haven't even tried Witcher 3/BF4/CoD:AW. I'm sort of waiting on a hotfix driver.

Currently my FS scores have all dropped out. But, FS:Ultra uses 8gb of Vram?! Holy Shnikes.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Outside of Windows 10 itself, I don't see much if any difference between games. The only issues I'm running into is SLI scaling or outright garbage optimization. Hell, World of Warcraft would frame drop to 15fps randomly and quite often. Haven't even tried Witcher 3/BF4/CoD:AW. I'm sort of waiting on a hotfix driver.
> 
> Currently my FS scores have all dropped out. But, FS:Ultra uses 8gb of Vram?! Holy Shnikes.


*8gb seems optimization has tanked


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

This makes interesting reading:-

http://www.forbes.com/sites/erikkain/2015/07/26/gamers-should-be-worried-about-windows-10-automatic-updates/

And even more interesting reading:-

http://www.forbes.com/sites/gordonkelly/2015/07/25/windows-10-automatic-update-problems/


----------



## CrazyDiamondFL

And I will not be upgrading anytime soon then...I was about upgrade too, lol.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> This makes interesting reading:-
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/erikkain/2015/07/26/gamers-should-be-worried-about-windows-10-automatic-updates/
> 
> And even more interesting reading:-
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/gordonkelly/2015/07/25/windows-10-automatic-update-problems/


https://www.yahoo.com/tech/s/windows-10-disable-automatic-system-software-updates-004547029.html


----------



## CrazyDiamondFL

This https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3073930
and this http://www.ghacks.net/2015/07/27/microsoft-releases-tool-to-block-windows-10-updates/
Hmmm, maybe I will upgrade?


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Didn't read the links yet, but I thought if you had "Pro", you could delay/postpone/decline the auto updates?


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/tech/s/windows-10-disable-automatic-system-software-updates-004547029.html


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyDiamondFL*
> 
> This https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3073930
> and this http://www.ghacks.net/2015/07/27/microsoft-releases-tool-to-block-windows-10-updates/
> Hmmm, maybe I will upgrade?


Great links - Thanks, +Rep to both of ya!!!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> I can try with GPU-Z and AIDA64 later.
> 
> Are you still on Win 8? If so can you help grab a screenshot of Unigine Valley 4K/8xAA VRAM usage?


8.1, I'll have to take a picture on mt outboard display later.









lol - oh wait, I have a 980Ti KPE on the bench ATM. sorry.


----------



## TremF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Didn't read the links yet, but I thought if you had "Pro", you could delay/postpone/decline the auto updates?


I'm running Pro and there are no options for Windows Updates...

The best I have found is this and hopefully it works but it will stop the automatic install of all drivers not just Nvidia but at least it doesn't stop all updates - http://windowsinstructed.com/disable-automatic-device-driver-download-in-windows-10/


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

OK, here's what I was thinking of:
Quote:


> Consumers with a Windows 10 Pro-based device will receive each update about four months after it's been issued to consumers on the CB. Microsoft figures that the four months will shake out even more bugs -- consumers as testers, deux -- so that business users, or at least those running Windows 10 Pro or Windows 10 Enterprise -- will see a more stable update with a correspondingly lower risk of something breaking.
> 
> That's the theory, anyway.


Just a little time lag for the bugs to hopefully get worked out by the non-Pro beta users


----------



## atg284

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=400-HY-H980-B1

980 AIO is currently in stock

Edit: fits the Titan X


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> OK, here's what I was thinking of:
> 
> Quote:
> Consumers with a Windows 10 Pro-based device will receive each update about four months after it's been issued to consumers on the CB. Microsoft figures that the four months will shake out even more bugs -- consumers as testers, deux -- so that business users, or at least those running Windows 10 Pro or Windows 10 Enterprise -- will see a more stable update with a correspondingly lower risk of something breaking.
> 
> That's the theory, anyway.
> Just a little time lag for the bugs to hopefully get worked out by the non-Pro beta users


Where did you get that Quote from please Charlie???


----------



## fewness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 8.1, I'll have to take a picture on mt outboard display later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol - oh wait, I have a 980Ti KPE on the bench ATM. sorry.


nvm it's only an SLI error....I disabled SLI and VRAM number went back to normal....I'm so disappointed


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Where did you get that Quote from please Charlie???


Man, I was at work, can't even check history. It was like ComputerWorld or some mag??

Nope! It was here.

http://www.computerworld.com/article/2935611/microsoft-windows/faq-how-microsoft-will-update-windows-10.html


----------



## Merkasaw

Hmmm... So I was just able to run an hour of Heaven with perfect stability at 1420/3750 at 1.2V using the new driver (353.62). With the previous driver, it would crash within 5 minutes at the exact same settings. Can drivers really make such a big difference? I'm feeling a bit better about my card now, as it felt like I had a real dud before (despite the 75.6% ASIC).

Also, can anyone comment whether running Precision X for fan curve and OC with Afterburner running for the overlay will cause issues? Can the two programs interfere with each other and cause instability, even if one is set to not touch the GPU's settings?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merkasaw*
> 
> Hmmm... So I was just able to run an hour of Heaven with perfect stability at 1420/3750 at 1.2V using the new driver (353.62). With the previous driver, it would crash within 5 minutes at the exact same settings. *Can drivers really make such a big difference*? I'm feeling a bit better about my card now, as it felt like I had a real dud before (despite the 75.6% ASIC).
> 
> Also, can anyone comment whether running Precision X for fan curve and OC with Afterburner running for the overlay will cause issues? Can the two programs interfere with each other and cause instability, even if one is set to not touch the GPU's settings?


you bet they can. sometimes a clean reinstall (with a DDU clean-out) can have the same effect.


----------



## Merkasaw

I may try the same settings at stock volts, in that case. I would've thought my card can handle it. Thanks!


----------



## Merkasaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merkasaw*
> 
> I may try the same settings at stock volts, in that case. I would've thought my card can handle it. Thanks!


Unstable at stock volts, but I'm happy that it's stable at 1.2. That's still a big improvement over before and it's a good 24/7 overclock, easily managed by the ACX 2.0+ cooler. Keeps it 70-75C while hovering at about 50% fan speed.









I'm considering a hybrid cooler or even a water loop in the future, but it'll take some serious reorganisation of my rig (and a lot of expenditure).


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merkasaw*
> 
> Unstable at stock volts, but I'm happy that it's stable at 1.2. That's still a big improvement over before and it's a good 24/7 overclock, easily managed by the ACX 2.0+ cooler. Keeps it 70-75C while hovering at about 50% fan speed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm considering a hybrid cooler or even a water loop in the future, but it'll take some serious reorganisation of my rig (and a lot of expenditure).


You'll end up spending more than half a Titan-Pascal and you already bought the ACX.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merkasaw*
> 
> Unstable at stock volts, but I'm happy that it's stable at 1.2. That's still a big improvement over before and it's a good 24/7 overclock, easily managed by the ACX 2.0+ cooler. Keeps it 70-75C while hovering at about 50% fan speed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm considering a hybrid cooler or even a water loop in the future, but it'll take some serious reorganisation of my rig (and a lot of expenditure).


HOnestly - custom water is the way to go, and the kit can be moved to your next build - the nominal investment is more future-proof than any of our $1000 GPUs.


----------



## OGBeandip

I always try to tell people that about watercooling. The initial investment is expensive but you can just keep on reusing it throughout all future builds. Provided you get quality components, anyways.


----------



## CrazyDiamondFL

And provided the blocks still fit new cards/procs/mem/mobo...but at least you have the rads/rez's/pumps/fans/controllers already


----------



## OGBeandip

Yeah that really is the only thing that needs upgrading though. And blocks arent that expensive anyways if you consider the extra money you would have spent on an aftermarket cooler and PCB if you didnt go watercooling.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merkasaw*
> 
> Also, can anyone comment whether running Precision X for fan curve and OC with Afterburner running for the overlay will cause issues? Can the two programs interfere with each other and cause instability, even if one is set to not touch the GPU's settings?


Not sure how much you've poked around in there, but AB allows custom fan curves. If that's the only reason you are using both programs, you can easily ditch one.


----------



## Sheyster

An observation when running on Win10 + New driver, BF4, Lockers map - pistol only:

Max CPU utilization on Win8.1: 64%

Max CPU utilization on Win10: 54%

Go DX12!









So... more than ever it's all about the video card(s) for gamers.







This depends on the game of course.


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> An observation when running on Win10 + New driver, BF4, Lockers map - pistol only:
> 
> Max CPU utilization on Win8.1: 64%
> 
> Max CPU utilization on Win10: 54%
> 
> Go DX12!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So... more than ever it's all about the video card(s) for gamers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This depends on the game of course.


Meanwhile for us Arma and Planetside players, near constant CPU bottleneck at 30fps in you arent on a newer intel CPU.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> HOnestly - custom water is the way to go, and the kit can be moved to your next build - the nominal investment is more future-proof than any of our $1000 GPUs.


I agree with what you say here.

This being said, I'm just too lazy now. I'd rather spend $800 on a used T-X for air-cooled SLI rather than $1000 on a new case, custom loop, CPU + GPU blocks.

Better return on investment performance-wise + Lazy friendly.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> Meanwhile for us Arma and *Planetside* players, near constant CPU bottleneck at 30fps in you arent on a newer intel CPU.


I thought PS was dead?


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I thought PS was dead?


Planetside 2 isnt, though I will admit the buyout didnt do it any good.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I agree with what you say here.
> 
> This being said, I'm just too lazy now. I'd rather spend $800 on a used T-X for air-cooled SLI rather than $1000 on a new case, custom loop, CPU + GPU blocks.
> 
> Better return on investment performance-wise + Lazy friendly.


lol - what I find ironic is folks on a TitanX thread excusing watercooling as a big spend. anyway - better performance, less thermal "wear" on components... etc.
unfortunately, there's no cure for lazy.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> unfortunately, there's no cure for lazy.


Eh, I'm old and I've earned it! Give me a break!


----------



## fireincairo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I agree with what you say here.
> 
> This being said, I'm just too lazy now. I'd rather spend $800 on a used T-X for air-cooled SLI rather than $1000 on a new case, custom loop, CPU + GPU blocks.
> 
> Better return on investment performance-wise + Lazy friendly.


The biggest and most appreciated benefit to watercooling for me is the sound. It is nearly silent and my GPUs never get hotter than 45C.







:thumb:

I did go way over my budget on components though. Oh well, $ is easy come, easy go! I should get around to posting pics...

Edit: Pics!


----------



## CrazyDiamondFL

Sheesh...talk about over budget...see sig...I went way off the deep end and drowned lol. It was silent till I put my ups in here...no matter, I love white noise when I sleep the more fans the better!
Edit: Cr*p, I think you guys convinced to go ahead with windows 10....


----------



## OGBeandip

I underdid my watercooling in the current rig and this 1000+ rpm fan noise is slowly killing me.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> I underdid my watercooling in the current rig and this 1000+ rpm fan noise is slowly killing me.


That's a good point. If you really want a quiet watercooled PC, you're probably going to need more rads and expensive low RPM/high SP fans. I've heard many full loop rigs that are much louder than mine.

I try to tune my system for noise. I run a 1.15v BIOS and lock the fan on the card at 55% while gaming. My H75 fans are dialed down to 65%. Plus, I game with headphones on. It's really not super noisy at all even without them.


----------



## CrazyDiamondFL

I'm running everything full blast till I get things where I want it. On a side note, I 've been playing around with settings for TW3 and have had some pretty crazy results. My best "numbers" results come when I have frames to unlimited and no vsync anywhere. My fps is always right around 60 (fluctuates up and down but always really close to 60). Any other settings and I never see over 60 and it's usually it's lower to mid 50's. I haven't seen any onscreen issues. Occasionally I get black screen and the audio still plays, but I think that is due to my OC's (still trying to fine tune it).


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - what I find ironic is folks on a TitanX thread excusing watercooling as a big spend. anyway - better performance, less thermal "wear" on components... etc.
> unfortunately, there's no cure for lazy.


or that I would get 0 FPS gains with a custom loop...


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> or that I would get 0 FPS gains with a custom loop...


Unless the custom loop gives you more room for overclocking, in which case it could provide better FPS.

Just not at an efficient rate of return.


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fireincairo*
> 
> The biggest and most appreciated benefit to watercooling for me is the sound. It is nearly silent and my GPUs never get hotter than 45C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> I did go way over my budget on components though. Oh well, $ is easy come, easy go! I should get around to posting pics...
> 
> Edit: Pics!


Looks pretty good, and nice Primo. I cant wait to finish my Primo build.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> Unless the custom loop gives you more room for overclocking, in which case it could provide better FPS.
> 
> Just not at an efficient rate of return.


Yeah, I think on a gpu series that scaled better with volts it would be a must on the Titan sized investment, but on the TX it's just not the case.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> or that I would get 0 FPS gains with a custom loop...


Cooler card, higher clocks, more fps?


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Cooler card, higher clocks, more fps?


Yeah, but that's not true I can get 1450 Witcher 3 stable on air with a little V added, how many water cooled cards do better than 1450?


----------



## CrazyDiamondFL

Mine were doing 1480 last night in TW3, 60 fps @ 3840x2160 with good temps.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> Yeah, but that's not true I can get 1450 Witcher 3 stable on air with a little V added, how many water cooled cards do better than 1450?


Even if they all do, the cost does not justify the performance increase. Part of my decision to not go back to a full loop is that I upgrade video cards often (up to 3 times a year). Plus I already said I'm lazy...









Edit - I should add I'm mainly referring to single and dual card systems. Tri and Quad SLI really should be water cooled.


----------



## deadwidesmile

I usually sit at 1480's for Witcher 3. Not much of a boost but noise is definitely quieter.


----------



## CrazyDiamondFL

tconroy, that's damn good for air
Sheyster, I'd be the same as you if I changed cards that much...I'm hoping to not have to upgrade ANYTHING for a long time.


----------



## deadwidesmile

I won't upgrade for another 2 years at minimum on the gpu end of things.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Eh, I'm old and I've earned it! Give me a break!


you def have.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> or that I would get 0 FPS gains with a custom loop...


or you would since you can run higher sustained clocks (much higher). That's just a fact. I always compare cards with the stock cooler and then WC'd *doing it right now with the 980TiKP.
Basically, I run 1.274V onm my TXs and temps never (ever) have gone above 38C or +10C vs coolant.
The voltage unlocked KP is a different story (as were the 780TiKPs, 980 KPs and 980 Strix). Will see how the 980Ti Strix does air vs water...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> Yeah, I think on a gpu series that scaled better with volts it would be a must on the Titan sized investment, but on the TX it's just not the case.


NOt sure how you guys keep A TX at 1.274V cool with only air cooling. NVM the power stage.
But for sure - a water loop is not necessary at routine clocks.


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> Yeah, I think on a gpu series that scaled better with volts it would be a must on the Titan sized investment, but on the TX it's just not the case.


See I saw it the exact opposite.

If I'm spending 2Gs on gpus - this was the BEST time to invest in a water loop. Titans are CRAZY noisy. And if you want to run anything over stock voltage and keep your cards fairly safe, custom water is the only way, plus titans love water. they really do


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> NOt sure how you guys keep A TX at 1.274V cool with only air cooling. NVM the power stage.
> But for sure - a water loop is not necessary at routine clocks.


I ran mine on air at 1.274 for one night. The bottom card was at 80°C (and climbing!) with the blowers at 100%. With water, a little over half that. And way quieter. This was with one of the non-throttling BIOSes, I can't imagine things were too happy in there.

If I had a single card and swapped often, I would just live with it. And I do with the 980Ti rig, it's just a single on air.


----------



## evoll88

What psu do you all use? I just got my second card from someone on here and not sure if 860 w is enough?


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evoll88*
> 
> What psu do you all use? I just got my second card from someone on here and not sure if 860 w is enough?


I'm using the Evga 1300w PSU. I personnaly would upgrade the PSU. Unless you're not over clocking and you're running light hardware over all. However I highly doubt that if you have 2 Titan Xs


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> Yeah, but that's not true I can get 1450 Witcher 3 stable on air with a little V added, how many water cooled cards do better than 1450?


I got a lot of gain from water cooling my cards. I am able to run the at 1566 and memory at 8350!!











Before I could not get much above 1400 until I cooled them!! temps dont get above 37C


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I got a lot of gain from water cooling my cards. I am able to run the at 1566 and memory at 8350!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before I could not get much above 1400 until I cooled them!! temps dont get above 37C


I would imagine you 'hit' the "Silicon Lottery..."


----------



## deadwidesmile

@seross69 holy shnikes! That's a fantastically huge overclock. I really wish I had managed to get a card that did 1550+ but, I remind myself every time I bench that I run at 1500. That's a 50% increase. FIFTY PERCENT.

That's insane.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I got a lot of gain from water cooling my cards. I am able to run the at 1566 and memory at 8350!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before I could not get much above 1400 until I cooled them!! temps dont get above 37C


How much rad space do you have. I'm running an RX360, RX240 and an EX240 in my current case and temps hit 55c at 1430mhz.


----------



## DADDYDC650

I'm back in the club fellas! SLI Titan X's FTW! Going custom cooler eventually.


----------



## Hopesolo

Fire Strike Ultra 1.1 Score 5625

1.598 MHz / 4104MHz

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5569441


----------



## evoll88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BossJ*
> 
> I'm using the Evga 1300w PSU. I personnaly would upgrade the PSU. Unless you're not over clocking and you're running light hardware over all. However I highly doubt that if you have 2 Titan Xs


I dont think i am going to o.c. the cards so i am thinking a 1050w psu ?


----------



## mistax

got my clock speed to stay normal, when i went back to windows 8.1. I don't think this is how it suppose to work.


----------



## Crazy G

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hopesolo*
> 
> Fire Strike Ultra 1.1 Score 5625
> 
> 1.598 MHz / 4104MHz
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5569441


Great!! What BIOS?


----------



## Hopesolo

Sheyster ULTIMATE GM200 BIOS


----------



## Jpmboy

[qote name="Hopesolo" url="/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/12960_20#post_24246044"]Fire Strike Ultra 1.1 Score 5625

1.598 MHz / 4104MHz
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5569441
[/quote]
If that's ambient - it's one of the best I've seen. POst it *here*









what's the ASIC on that card?


----------



## Hopesolo

Palit ASIC 73,1%

Battlefield 4 | 4k Gameplay | GTX Titan X @1600/4000Mhz






The Witcher 3 | 4k Gameplay | GTX Titan X @1600/4000Mhz


----------



## Nunzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hopesolo*
> 
> Palit ASIC 73,1%
> 
> Battlefield 4 | 4k Gameplay | GTX Titan X @1600/4000Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Witcher 3 | 4k Gameplay | GTX Titan X @1600/4000Mhz


The real KING!!


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hopesolo*
> 
> Palit ASIC 73,1%
> 
> Battlefield 4 | 4k Gameplay | GTX Titan X @1600/4000Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Witcher 3 | 4k Gameplay | GTX Titan X @1600/4000Mhz


Impressive.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hopesolo*
> 
> Palit ASIC 73,1%
> 
> Battlefield 4 | 4k Gameplay | GTX Titan X @1600/4000Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Witcher 3 | 4k Gameplay | GTX Titan X @1600/4000Mhz


----------



## Merkasaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Not sure how much you've poked around in there, but AB allows custom fan curves. If that's the only reason you are using both programs, you can easily ditch one.


Thanks, I'll dig around in Afterburner (I didn't realise there's a custom curve option).


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hopesolo*
> 
> Palit ASIC 73,1%
> 
> Battlefield 4 | 4k Gameplay | GTX Titan X @1600/4000Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Witcher 3 | 4k Gameplay | GTX Titan X @1600/4000Mhz


Hi -

Great scores and vid. Have you flashed your card/s to a new BIOS? If you have the original Palit BIOS saved, would you mind posting it here as some members were trying to get hold of one and I'm not sure if they were successful or not? You can save it via GPU-Z if you have not done so already???

Thanks in advance


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I'm back in the club fellas! SLI Titan X's FTW! Going custom cooler eventually.


Welcome back, the grass is greener in this club!! LOL


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merkasaw*
> 
> Thanks, I'll dig around in Afterburner (I didn't realise there's a custom curve option).


Yeah, just go "Settings" "Fan" and set the curve you want, Click "Enable User Defined blah blah"


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Welcome back, the grass is greener in this club!! LOL


it sure ia greener on this side. I was thinking of going 980 Ti but I just couldn't lower my standards.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I'm back in the club fellas! SLI Titan X's FTW! Going custom cooler eventually.


Daddy make up your mind I remember not long ago you were telling us how the 980 ti's were better


----------



## szeged

the titan X are still the best when used on air and water imo. when it comes to ln2 benching or any sub zero benching then the 980ti kingpin is well....the king.

If it comes down to a gaming rig with no budget that will be used on water, id buy titan X every time.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> the titan X are still the best when used on air and water imo. when it comes to ln2 benching or any sub zero benching then the 980ti kingpin is well....the king.
> 
> If it comes down to a gaming rig with no budget that will be used on water, id buy titan X every time.


I agree unless you are benching the titans are best!! Getting 1556 gpu and memory if 8450 on water in sli


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I agree unless you are benching the titans are best!! Getting 1556 gpu and memory if 8450 on water in sli


very nice dude! thats a killer overclock especially in sli. are you using ambient temp water or are you hooked up to a chiller?


----------



## Silent Scone

One of my three does 1550 daily the other two cop out at 1500 and 1450 respectively.

I always seem to get one corker out of three. Ever since keppers. So there you have it...if you buy three cards at least one will have a strong core, it's science


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> One of my three does 1550 daily the other two cop out at 1500 and 1450 respectively.
> 
> I always seem to get one corker out of three. Ever since keppers. So there you have it...if you buy three cards at least one will have a strong core, it's science


thats what happened to me lol.

3 cards, one card would do 1550+, one card hated 1500+


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> very nice dude! thats a killer overclock especially in sli. are you using ambient temp water or are you hooked up to a chiller?


Just water and card temps not above 38c water temp 4 degrees delta


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Daddy make up your mind I remember not long ago you were telling us how the 980 ti's were better


Interesting. I dont remember saying the 980 Ti was better than the TX. I admitted that they are cheaper.....


----------



## Kriant

Well, count me in, switched from my quad 290x to two Titan X. Going to run it on air for a while, before I'll be able to spare some cash n time on fullcovers.









P.S. While I am loving those cards, SLI seems a bit underwhelming.


----------



## CrazyDiamondFL

Guys, stupid question of the day...During regular Firestrike, my clocks will start at 1475MHz and then inexplicably drop to 1462MHz for the rest of the test. My sliders in PX are:
Power Target = 125%
GPU Temp Target = 90C
GPU Offset Clock = +374
Mem Clock Offset = +500
All three cards are on the Cyclops3 BIOS
Any ideas?


----------



## HatallaS

It's pretty common for some cards to drop by 13points, mine did that at 75* but ramped up the fan and itnis fine now. I think it has to do with thermals, but don't quote me on that.


----------



## CrazyDiamondFL

I have no fan profile since I'm underwater...I wonder if I mess with that if it will do anything...I will await more responses.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyDiamondFL*
> 
> Guys, stupid question of the day...During regular Firestrike, my clocks will start at 1475MHz and then inexplicably drop to 1462MHz for the rest of the test. My sliders in PX are:
> Power Target = 125%
> GPU Temp Target = 90C
> GPU Offset Clock = +374
> Mem Clock Offset = +500
> All three cards are on the Cyclops3 BIOS
> Any ideas?


If you want to avoid this, give the Ultimate bios a shot. Link is in my signature.


----------



## TremF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Both cards were running at the same speed on that video I linked. That's why the TX is usually 2 frames ahead of the 980 Ti. Lets not pretend that the TX has a big enough lead over the Ti in performance to ever notice in games. Check out 980 Ti vs TX comparisons all over the net. I'm not the only one thinking this.
> 
> Enjoy ur awesome cards fellas. I enjoyed mine for the 3 months that I owned them.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I'm back in the club fellas! SLI Titan X's FTW! Going custom cooler eventually.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Interesting. I dont remember saying the 980 Ti was better than the TX. I admitted that they are cheaper.....


Wow how you've changed your tune







I thought even 1 TX got too loud and hot for your tastes? Your history makes for an "interesting" read as you switch from TX to 980Ti and now back to the "kids toy". Maybe you should try reading it yourself. So what was so bad about the 980Ti's that made you want to switch again?

Anyway, welcome aboard for the next 5 minutes


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TremF*
> 
> Wow how you've changed your tune
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought even 1 TX got too loud and hot for your tastes? Your history makes for an "interesting" read as you switch from TX to 980Ti and now back to the "kids toy". Maybe you should try reading it yourself. So what was so bad about the 980Ti's that made you want to switch again?
> 
> Anyway, welcome aboard for the next 5 minutes


Not sure what you are trying to prove other than you are taking my posts about graphics cards way too seriously and you creep me out. ...

Both cards have pros and cons which I've posted.. never said the Ti was faster than the TX and in the end, that's what matters most to me. I purchased 2 brand new Titan Xs for about as much as a Ti Classified. I'll be spending some of that saved cash on custom cooling and a vacation.


----------



## fireincairo

Is it worth switching to cyclops3 from sheyster's ultimate 1.281 to try and get higher stable clocks? It seems like I've maxed out at around 1515 and 7900-7950 on my titans. I was hoping for higher memory clocks...definitely at least 8000. My asic is low 70s on both cards, if that makes a difference.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

That's pretty good for SLI. And it's pretty much the same ballpark I'm getting. It's hard to get two cards to clock as high as either one by itself, I think.

Read a few posts up where the guy is experiencing 13MHz downclocks and see if changing BIOSes is something you'd be interested in. Or just flash to a different BIOS and give it a whirl.


----------



## fireincairo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> That's pretty good for SLI. And it's pretty much the same ballpark I'm getting. It's hard to get two cards to clock as high as either one by itself, I think.
> 
> Read a few posts up where the guy is experiencing 13MHz downclocks and see if changing BIOSes is something you'd be interested in. Or just flash to a different BIOS and give it a whirl.


Thanks







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I agree unless you are benching the titans are best!! Getting 1556 gpu and memory if 8450 on water in sli


Which bios and what is your asic?


----------



## TK421

for 13mhz downclocks use sheyster's bios


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fireincairo*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which bios and what is your asic?


I am using cyclops 3 and asic are 64 and 63


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> for 13mhz downclocks use sheyster's bios


For no 13MHz downclocks, actually.


----------



## cstkl1

Hmm messing arnd with mobo bios for pcie viltages etc..

Now my max clocks are stable. 1455 for sli. 1531 on single.
Scores increased as they should. Before this was only for benching n not long run gaming stable.

Using pcie gen3 preset 2. Clock crossing voltages 1.25v, peci voltage 1.25. Dmi deemphasis -3


----------



## fireincairo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> That's pretty good for SLI. And it's pretty much the same ballpark I'm getting. It's hard to get two cards to clock as high as either one by itself, I think.
> 
> Read a few posts up where the guy is experiencing 13MHz downclocks and see if changing BIOSes is something you'd be interested in. Or just flash to a different BIOS and give it a whirl.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I am using cyclops 3 and asic are 64 and 63


Nice. I'm planning to flash cyclops 3 tomorrow.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyDiamondFL*
> 
> Guys, stupid question of the day...During regular Firestrike, my clocks will start at 1475MHz and then inexplicably drop to 1462MHz for the rest of the test. My sliders in PX are:
> Power Target = 125%
> GPU Temp Target = 90C
> GPU Offset Clock = +374
> Mem Clock Offset = +500
> All three cards are on the Cyclops3 BIOS
> Any ideas?


It's the multi card config. If you switch 2 off you will not see it drop one clock bin. There's a reason this happens with more than one card with different ASICs. You can flash to a bios where this hardware feature is disbled, or just start 13Hz higher.

anyway - 2 card SLI, 1595 MHz on both cards from April...
Cyclops3


Jus putt my titans back on the bench - need to replace the T-pads under the cold plate and backplate on this 980TiKP. And frankly, the TX is really a landmark card. All the later maxwell releases have been only incremental at best - including the 980TiKP. Great card, but not yet the wow factor.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

OK, but I don't think the post of mine you quoted was interpreted as I intended. Here's the post I meant:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyDiamondFL*
> 
> Guys, stupid question of the day...During regular Firestrike, my clocks will start at 1475MHz and then inexplicably drop to 1462MHz for the rest of the test. ...
> All three cards are on the Cyclops3 BIOS
> Any ideas?


I've not tried the cyclops BIOSes, lots of guys seem to like them, but the downclocking/throttling/whatever it's called really bugged me. Maybe it's what you are looking for, but it'll only take 5 minutes to test out.


----------



## CrazyDiamondFL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> If you want to avoid this, give the Ultimate bios a shot. Link is in my signature.


And you are correct sir...when I used your 1.281 bios I saw no downclocking...but it crossed platformed me...not that big a deal but it was funny...before flashing to yours I had the Windows 10 flag...after it was gone and I was being told by the system that I am not ready for 10..lol. As soon as I put the cyclops3 on, flag came back but then I started seeing that downclock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fireincairo*
> 
> Is it worth switching to cyclops3 from sheyster's ultimate 1.281 to try and get higher stable clocks? It seems like I've maxed out at around 1515 and 7900-7950 on my titans. I was hoping for higher memory clocks...definitely at least 8000. My asic is low 70s on both cards, if that makes a difference.


You might get a more stable clock on Sheyster's since I never saw downclocking on that one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> OK, but I don't think the post of mine you quoted was interpreted as I intended. Here's the post I meant:
> I've not tried the cyclops BIOSes, lots of guys seem to like them, but the downclocking/throttling/whatever it's called really bugged me. Maybe it's what you are looking for, but it'll only take 5 minutes to test out.


Not what I'm looking for...may try Jm's advice and just clock up by 13, or go back to Sheyster after I upgrade to Windows 10.


----------



## deadwidesmile

I haven't ever had down clocking on Cyclops3. A lot of crashes past 1540







But no down clocks, hehe.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> I haven't ever had down clocking on Cyclops3. A lot of crashes past 1540
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But no down clocks, hehe.


If you're on WC you probably won't see downclocks with it. I think it depends on how high you OC.


----------



## CrazyDiamondFL

I'm WC on cyclops and you saw my numbers I posted....I didn't think that was a really huge OC either. I'm gonna open up TW3 real quick and see what my clocks say...brb
Edit: Just ran around in TW3 for a minute or two...1475MHz solid, no downclock. right where it should be @+374....soooo, why does FireStrike start at 1475 then drop 13 points for the entirety of the test?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyDiamondFL*
> 
> I'm WC on cyclops and you saw my numbers I posted....I didn't think that was a really huge OC either. I'm gonna open up TW3 real quick and see what my clocks say...brb


Sorry I forgot you were WC'd. Dunno, it really should not throttle under 65 deg C.









The Ultimate BIOS will not throttle under 85 deg C.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I'll be spending some of that saved cash on custom cooling and a vacation.


YES YES YES FINALLY!!! Custom loop all the way. There's something wrong with my setup becaus I'm reaching 20c over my ambient temps for water, and it's too dang high. I think the corsair 750D has some major airflow issues for the air to actually get to the rads, even when the side panels are off. I just added everything up from when I first started, and I'm at $2600 just for watercooling alone









Edit* to everyone else. I know I asked in the past, but I don't remember not do I feel like searching past hundreds of post. What's the best Bios maximum overxloxking?


----------



## CrazyDiamondFL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Sorry I forgot you were WC'd. Dunno, it really should not throttle under 65 deg C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Ultimate BIOS will not throttle under 85 deg C.


Do we know what temp the cyclops3 will throttle at? If I knew what to look for in the bios file I'd do it myself, but I don't , alas.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Cyclops3 will throttle at 65c as will most. If you're under water you have no need to worry about throttling at all.

@SteezyTN, cyclops3 or Sheyster ultimate, dude. They'll both get you there with maximum volts without a hardmod/pencilmod.


----------



## TremF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I'll be spending some of that saved cash on custom cooling and a vacation.


Good to hear mate







Welcome back aboard. Hopefully once you get some decent custom cooling on your babies they'll be as fast, quiet and cool as you like and you can sit back and enjoy them









Bring on DX 12 games and us not worrying about anything for the next 4-5 years until the next consoles come along and games take another step up


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TremF*
> 
> Bring on DX 12 games and us not worrying about anything for the next 4-5 years until the next consoles come along and games take another step up


Wxactly. I plan to keep my cards for at least 4 years because I don't want to get in the hassle of upgrading every time a new card comes out lol. Two Titans, maybe even one, should last for a good 2-3 years maxed.


----------



## tconroy135

Just wondering what most people get on firestrike ultra with 1 TX?


----------



## donkimizer

Can someone help me with fan control? I am using Palit Thunder Master currently and it seems it went totally mad. Fan curve works only if its turned on. I just played couple of minutes without turning it on and card went over 85C, so when i opened it fan started running at 100% to cool of the card. This is not first time it happened.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donkimizer*
> 
> Can someone help me with fan control? I am using Palit Thunder Master currently and it seems it went totally mad. Fan curve works only if its turned on. I just played couple of minutes without turning it on and card went over 85C, so when i opened it fan started running at 100% to cool of the card. This is not first time it happened.


What are you using to create the fan curve?


----------



## donkimizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> What are you using to create the fan curve?


Like I said, Thunder Master.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donkimizer*
> 
> Like I said, Thunder Master.


Not many people are familiar with that. I've never even heard of it. I prefer using PX. And what do you mean turning it on? The fan should always be one.


----------



## donkimizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Not many people are familiar with that. I've never even heard of it. I prefer using PX. And what do you mean turning it on? The fan should always be one.


Its a software i got on CD with Titan X. Basically its like MSI Afterburner, used for overclocking and fan control. Fan is on yeah, and it used to follow the curve when i put card under stress. But it seems fan now stays at fixed RPM unless i open Thunder Master.

EDIT: yeah, basically think of it like your fan control isn't working if you dont open PX. Thats whats happening to me now.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> Just wondering what most people get on firestrike ultra with 1 TX?


I get this on my 24/7 clocks:



*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8025131*


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donkimizer*
> 
> Its a software i got on CD with Titan X. Basically its like MSI Afterburner, used for overclocking and fan control. Fan is on yeah, and it used to follow the curve when i put card under stress. But it seems fan now stays at fixed RPM unless i open Thunder Master.
> 
> EDIT: yeah, basically think of it like your fan control isn't working if you dont open PX. Thats whats happening to me now.


I know with PX, you have to click something like "startup after boot" or something like that. That may be the issue you're having. Basically, nothing within the software will work until it's open. But if you have it open on startup, it's almost like it's automatically working (which it is)


----------



## deadwidesmile

Ditch the Palit software and pick up AB.


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hopesolo*
> 
> Palit ASIC 73,1%
> 
> Battlefield 4 | 4k Gameplay | GTX Titan X @1600/4000Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Witcher 3 | 4k Gameplay | GTX Titan X @1600/4000Mhz


Is this real life?

Guys, I found our new king.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> Just wondering what most people get on firestrike ultra with 1 TX?


you can look at some *here* and on the HOF.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you can look at some *here* and on the HOF.


Cool guy there with pretty much same specs as me had the same score so probably on par.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> Cool guy there with pretty much same specs as me had the same score so probably on par.










With FSU you can focus on the graphics score(s) and ignore physics.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With FSU you can focus on the graphics score(s) and ignore physics.


Well with physics you're comparing CPUs right?


----------



## Sajin1337

Could someone who owns a 5960x & 4-way SLI Titan X do a unigine heaven 4.0 benchmark for me and post the average fps? Run heaven at 1440p at max settings, 5960x @ 4.4GHz, & all four cards at 1000 base clock/1075 boost clock (reference speeds). Also use driver 347.88. Thanks.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> Well with physics you're comparing CPUs right?


the CPU just has less impact as the bench resolution increases in firestrike. At 1080P it makes a major difference.. but only marginal at 4K. (both physics and combined scores)
So if you jusy compare graphics scores teh CPU is little difference (not zero, just nominal)
Here's how the scores are determined:

3DMark_Technical_Guide.pdf 2626k .pdf file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sajin1337*
> 
> Could someone who owns a 5960x & 4-way SLI Titan X do a unigine heaven 4.0 benchmark for me and post the average fps? Run heaven at 1440p at max settings, 5960x @ 4.4GHz, & all four cards at 1000 base clock/1075 boost clock (reference speeds). Also use driver 347.88. Thanks.












http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-4-0-scores/0_20


----------



## fireincairo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the CPU just has less impact as the bench resolution increases in firestrike. At 1080P it makes a major difference.. but only marginal at 4K. (both physics and combined scores)
> So if you jusy compare graphics scores teh CPU is little difference (not zero, just nominal)
> Here's how the scores are determined:
> 
> 3DMark_Technical_Guide.pdf 2626k .pdf file


My physx performance seems terrible with my i5 3570k at 4.2 GHz, despite two titans.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sajin1337*
> 
> Could someone who owns a 5960x & 4-way SLI Titan X do a unigine heaven 4.0 benchmark for me and post the average fps? Run heaven at 1440p at max settings, 5960x @ 4.4GHz, & all four cards at 1000 base clock/1075 boost clock (reference speeds). Also use driver 347.88. Thanks.


what...


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sajin1337*
> 
> Could someone who owns a 5960x & 4-way SLI Titan X do a unigine heaven 4.0 benchmark for me and post the average fps? Run heaven at 1440p at max settings, 5960x @ 4.4GHz, & all four cards at 1000 base clock/1075 boost clock (reference speeds). Also use driver 347.88. Thanks.


Not many people own 4 way.


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sajin1337*
> 
> Could someone who owns a 5960x & 4-way SLI Titan X do a unigine heaven 4.0 benchmark for me and post the average fps? Run heaven at 1440p at max settings, 5960x @ 4.4GHz, & all four cards at 1000 base clock/1075 boost clock (reference speeds). Also use driver 347.88. Thanks.


Like Steezy said there arent many people running 4 way, but Linus recently did a video using the system you describe except with different clock speeds.




At 9:55 they zoom in on their firestrike scores. Sorry but I couldnt find anything of heaven with this setup on youtube, toms, or OCN.

And unfortunately the LTT video isnt hugely scientific about the scores or anything, they just sort of glance over them for 15 seconds.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fireincairo*
> 
> My physx performance seems terrible with my i5 3570k at 4.2 GHz, despite two titans.


nah - it's not terrible. Don;t compare to 4, 6 and 8 core Haswell.. THats just what the i5 can do.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> what...


I know right? Dude's not asking for much...


----------



## CrazyDiamondFL

And speaking of Physx...what the heck setting should I be on...CPU, dedicate one of the three...what?
As an experiment, I tried to dedicate my middle card since it has the lowest ASIC score, and in the nvidia control panel it showed it as such with the two outboard cards in sli. When I ran Heaven or FireStrike, PX OSD showed gpu 1 and 2 clocking to the OC setting and 3 was just puttering along which I assumed was physx. So why is PX showing me that when I have it set like I do in the nvidia control panel?
And again, thank you all for your help


----------



## fireincairo

Take a look at the 



 in Novigrad in 4K (Witcher 3). The temple is beautiful in some areas.

I uploaded a lot of 4K Witcher 3 videos today on my 4K Gaming Youtube channel. Unfortunately it takes a while for Youtube to show the 4K resolution, but you can still see that and other videos in high resolution. More to come...uploading is a slow & painful process.


----------



## JoeDirt




----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeDirt*


RIP


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeDirt*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hope you EPowered it..


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeDirt*


oh damn! What happened?


----------



## deadwidesmile

Ln2 explosions?


----------



## JoeDirt

It was the card of a friend of mine. Not sure what caused that but it was epowered under ln2. He heard a pop and found that.


----------



## TK421

Did the gpu core just blow up?


----------



## Silent Scone

Damage incurred looks slightly odd. Wonder what happened. Looks like the lid has given way slightly rather than blown out


----------



## rt123

Upon closer inspection, that might have been caused by over tightening of the GPU pot.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Upon closer inspection, that might have been caused by over tightening of the GPU pot.


this was my first guess. i accidentally did it on an old 8800 and looked just like that.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeDirt*
> 
> It was the card of a friend of mine. Not sure what caused that but it was epowered under ln2. He heard a pop and found that.


cracked silicon - either tightened when cold (then warmed and cracked - "bad grandpa") or overtightened/unevenly tightened to begin with.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Upon closer inspection, that might have been caused by over tightening of the GPU pot.


^^ This.


----------



## fireincairo

Yikes... That's painful.


----------



## TK421

Is it dead though?


----------



## szeged

very...very dead.


----------



## OGBeandip

RIP


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> very...very dead.


Rip in peace


----------



## deadwidesmile

Fallen Titan-X. Can we get a good wake going?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Fallen Titan-X. Can we get a good wake going?


Meh, its fate was sealed. It's not like these reference PCB's are designed for LN2.







Although like others have hinted, this could have just been pilot error with the mounting.


----------



## OGBeandip

Somebody play taps for the fallen TX


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Fallen Titan-X. Can we get a good wake going?


Do not worry. When 1 Titan X falls, 2 Titan X's come 4th and replace it!


----------



## OGBeandip

"$1000 GPU is ded"
"Dont worry theres 2 now"

I love OCN


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Fallen Titan-X. Can we get a good wake going?


Only if the chip bought it in a firefight.


----------



## fireincairo

For those with 980ti's, is the process for removing the stock cooler the same as it is for Titan X's (ie are the screws in the same place)?


----------



## szeged

for our fallen comrade





you will be missed replaced


----------



## deadwidesmile

"replaced"


----------



## CrazyDiamondFL

Hehe, you will me missed....replaced...that's funny! And no doubt, only here, there's two now! Too funny...not funny about the Titan...agreed Jm...hope it was a firefight!


----------



## tconroy135

What is the reason there can't be a Titan-KPE?


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> What is the reason there can't be a Titan-KPE?


I dont think Nvidia likes people toying with the Titan series PCBs. It was just recently on the TX they finally allowed manufacturers to make their own coolers.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> What is the reason there can't be a Titan-KPE?


limiting OC so you would have to buy a newer card


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> limiting OC so you would have to buy a newer card


Logically this is the only reason. Imagine TXs at 1550-1600 gaming standard.

Edit: Probably to EVGA makes all the money on KPE and doesn't kick back any of the extra to NVIDIA.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> What is the reason there *can't be* a Titan-KPE?


who said there can't be?


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> who said there can't be?


epower?


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> who said there can't be?


NVIDIA


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> NVIDIA


nah - the KP is nearly the full die, right? 12GB ram is unnecessary for a fully unlocked card - target audience marketing and then there's the RMA issue with unlimited voltage.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nah - the KP is nearly the full die, right? 12GB ram is unnecessary for a fully unlocked card - target audience marketing and then there's the RMA issue with unlimited voltage.


Forget the memory it goes against the enthusiast grain to even consider buying something that 'isn't the full die...'


----------



## deadwidesmile

Gah! My wife will probably have a small fit. I just ordered a 5960x, x99 SLI Plus mobo, bitspower Bragi monoblock/motherboard setup and some 2666 ddr4 Corsair ram.


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Gah! My wife will probably have a small fit. I just ordered a 5960x, x99 SLI Plus mobo, bitspower Bragi monoblock/motherboard setup and some 2666 ddr4 Corsair ram.


Thats one hell of an order.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Working two jobs for "lulz" pays off from time to time.


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Working two jobs for "lulz" pays off from time to time.


I really wanted a 5960x but could only convince myself to get a 5930k.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> I really wanted a 5960x but could only convince myself to get a 5930k.


$899 at microcenter.


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> $899 at microcenter.


This may change things. Know any cheap TXs?

prefferabely EVGA but Ill take anything.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> This may change things. Know any cheap TXs?
> 
> prefferabely EVGA but Ill take anything.


cheap TX - oxymoronic.








Used.


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> cheap TX - oxymoronic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used.


Yeeeaaaaah,.... saw that coming.

Worth asking though. That is pretty cheap for a 5960X. I got this 5930k for $480 though (pre owned but seal unbroken) so its hard to justify the upgrade right now, maybe in a few months time.


----------



## OGBeandip

You guys think a Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 420mm and a 9x140mm Mora 3 would cool 3 TXs on the Sheyster ultimate BIOS?

Ill be using Noctua industrial fans at hopefully semi low RPMs.


----------



## CrazyDiamondFL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Gah! My wife will probably have a small fit. I just ordered a 5960x, x99 SLI Plus mobo, bitspower Bragi monoblock/motherboard setup and some 2666 ddr4 Corsair ram.


Very nice order.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> I really wanted a 5960x but could only convince myself to get a 5930k.


Same here...I thought 6 cores would be enough and and it was half the price, plus the base clock was at 3.5 compared to 3 for the 5960x and the 5820k...although the what we have still has the 8 cores, just two aren't enabled and I don't know of any way to enable them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> You guys think a Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 420mm and a 9x140mm Mora 3 would cool 3 TXs on the Sheyster ultimate BIOS?
> 
> Ill be using Noctua industrial fans at hopefully semi low RPMs.


I would hazard a guess at yes...see my sig...you wouldn't be that far behind me in total radiator cooling capacity me thinks...now what you describe would be for just the 3 TX's right? If you are going to cool cpu/mem/chipset as well I would say you would need more.


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyDiamondFL*
> 
> Very nice order.
> Same here...I thought 6 cores would be enough and and it was half the price, plus the base clock was at 3.5 compared to 3 for the 5960x and the 5820k...although the what we have still has the 8 cores, just two aren't enabled and I don't know of any way to enable them.


Would be interesting if someone found an unlock.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I've read that the cores are physically cut on the die, no hacks.


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I've read that the cores are physically cut on the die, no hacks.


Damn, too bad I missed the old days of being able to just re enable cores.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> Yeeeaaaaah,.... saw that coming.
> 
> Worth asking though. That is pretty cheap for a 5960X. I got this 5930k for $480 though (pre owned but seal unbroken) so its hard to justify the upgrade right now, maybe in a few months time.


I'm going to end up running a 4.6ghz @ 1.3v. Not a "J' batch but still fairly good. Considering I'll have the parts for a full second 4790k system @ 5.1ghz @ 1.35v I figure I can recoup most of the cost of the 5960x and still manage 21k Firestrike scores. Really, I only benchmark at this point. Soon I'll delve into Ln2 and go for broke


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> I'm going to end up running a 4.6ghz @ 1.3v. Not a "J' batch but still fairly good. Considering I'll have the parts for a full second 4790k system @ 5.1ghz @ 1.35v I figure I can recoup most of the cost of the 5960x and still manage 21k Firestrike scores. Really, I only benchmark at this point. Soon I'll delve into Ln2 and go for broke


Benchmarking is a curse, I swear. I was content with 2 TX at stock clocks and my disgustingly underpowered FX9590 until I started benchmarking. Here I am thousands of dollars later in an incomplete buildlog.

Yet still, 0 regrets.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> Benchmarking is a curse, I swear. I was content with 2 TX at stock clocks and my disgustingly underpowered FX9590 until I started benchmarking. Here I am thousands of dollars later in an incomplete buildlog.
> 
> Yet still, 0 regrets.


it's an affliction.


----------



## szeged

no ragrets.

not even one little letter.


----------



## Silent Scone

I've dropped to two cards likely indefinitely. The third for the most part is more a paperweight with SLI as it stands. Not always, but more than occasionally.


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I've dropped to two cards likely indefinitely. The third for the most part is more a paperweight with SLI as it stands. Not always, but more than occasionally.


Im moving to Tri SLI soon. how bad is it?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> Im moving to Tri SLI soon. how bad is it?


I wouldn't bother. There are exceptions...GTAV...that's the only one that springs to mind this year LOL.







. Even then there is microstutter present on more recent drivers.

Have a look for PCPer's Ryan Shrout recent investigation, it doesn't paint a pretty picture. I don't say it lightly, I've been going three way since 680GTX and have been using SLI since it's NVIDIA birth on 6800 Ultra


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I wouldn't bother. There are exceptions...GTAV...that's the only one that springs to mind this year LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Even then there is microstutter present on more recent drivers.
> 
> Have a look for PCPer's Ryan Shrout recent investigation, it doesn't paint a pretty picture. I don't say it lightly, I've been going three way since 680GTX and have been using SLI since it's NVIDIA birth on 6800 Ultra


I cant seem to find it. do you remember the title of the article?

Nevermind, Ive found it http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/AMD-Fury-X-vs-NVIDIA-GTX-980-Ti-2-and-3-Way-Multi-GPU-Performance


----------



## fireincairo

I gave up on benchmarking with my two titans after getting low scores in firestrike likely due to my i5 3570k. I won't be upgrading until 14nm Skylake, and even then probably not for a while.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I had a 6800 Ultra, back before PCI, AGP bus?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> I cant seem to find it. do you remember the title of the article?


Sure, here: http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/AMD-Fury-X-vs-NVIDIA-GTX-980-Ti-2-and-3-Way-Multi-GPU-Performance/Power-Consu

I concur with his comments here. I spoke to Ryan about this nearer the time, and apparently NVIDIA have taken his article under advisement. For what it's worth.
Quote:


> Closing Thoughts
> 
> This story that focuses on the performance scaling capability of the AMD Radeon R9 Fury X and the NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti has revealed some interesting information to us. Let's start with the easiest outcome to decipher: 3-Way SLI and 3-Way CrossFire just do not present a positive experience for gamers of either camp. It would seem that either due to neglect or complexity, drivers and profiles that center around more than 2 graphics processors have been left off to the side of either teams' roadmap, and maybe deservedly so. SLI/CF users are already a niche; and users that combine 3 or even 4 GPUs in a single system are even more rare than that. From what I am told by both NVIDIA and AMD, developing robust and reliable drivers for beyond two GPU configurations is incredibly time consuming, expensive and...under utilized.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I had a 6800 Ultra, back before PCI, AGP bus?


SLI was only supported on PCIE. The 6800 and ATI's x800 came in both varieties given the cross over time period. I think I had both.

Remember these?


----------



## OGBeandip

That testing certainly doesnt make Tri SLI look that great. Im just curious how bad the microstuttering is. According to that test even 2 way SLI experiences quite a bit in GTA V, however I havent noticed any at 1440p on my setup.


----------



## OGBeandip

I think Ill grab the third TX just to do my own personal testing with it. Also its in my build log and I want to do some benchmarking with it.

If I dislike it after overclocking it and doing some tests, Ill throw it on my backup system and leave my main system as 2 way SLI.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Sure, here: http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/AMD-Fury-X-vs-NVIDIA-GTX-980-Ti-2-and-3-Way-Multi-GPU-Performance/Power-Consu
> 
> I concur with his comments here. I spoke to Ryan about this nearer the time, and apparently NVIDIA have taken his article under advisement. For what it's worth.
> 
> SLI was only supported on PCIE. The 6800 and ATI's x800 came in both varieties given the cross over time period. I think I had both.
> 
> *Remember these*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












sad thing is... I do.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> I think Ill grab the third TX just to do my own personal testing with it. Also its in my build log and I want to do some benchmarking with it.
> 
> If I dislike it after overclocking it and doing some tests, Ill throw it on my backup system and leave my main system as 2 way SLI.


TITAN X isn't really a great benchmarking card. Depends on how seasoned you are. Once you're familiar with applying the voltage slider and hitting the power limit - short of using a modified BIOS in order to reach just shy of 1.3v, you're limited by the voltage regulation on the reference boards. And that's on water, on air it's an even less of an experience. Maxwell doesn't scale well on ambient with voltage regardless.

It's up to you - it's always best to experience these things first hand so I 100% don't object, it's your money after all







. Personally, over the last 2 years I've given NVIDIA the benefit of the doubt - when striving for more performance with what's available at hand given three cards are supposedly supported, but enough is enough.

This is definitely not something that's happened all of a sudden and will not be a straight forward mishap that only requires a hotfix. This is something that has been festering and moved down the agenda since from my accounts near when GK110 became EOL. Maybe things will improve, but sadly NVIDIA are very one track minded, and lack the motivation to mitigate the experience for a small portion of it's customer base.


----------



## szeged

i think its safe to say that gm200 on air/ambient water isnt exactly a bencher friendly card. TX on air water isnt exactly the most fun thing to bench, same goes for the 980ti custom cards.


----------



## Silent Scone

It is pretty boring considering how well Keppers responded to simply lower ambient.

Putting GM204 on water early, I was rubbing my hands together hoping for some nice potential clocks.

"Oh..."


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> TITAN X isn't really a great benchmarking card. Depends on how seasoned you are. Once you're familiar with applying the voltage slider and hitting the power limit - short of using a modified BIOS in order to reach just shy of 1.3v, you're limited by the voltage regulation on the reference boards. And that's on water, on air it's an even less of an experience. Maxwell doesn't scale well on ambient with voltage regardless.
> 
> It's up to you - it's always best to experience these things first hand so I 100% don't object, it's your money after all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Personally, over the last 2 years I've given NVIDIA the benefit of the doubt - when striving for more performance with what's available at hand given three cards are supposedly supported, but enough is enough.
> 
> This is definitely not something that's happened all of a sudden and will not be a straight forward mishap that only requires a hotfix. This is something that has been festering and moved down the agenda since from my accounts near when GK110 became EOL. Maybe things will improve, but sadly NVIDIA are very one track minded, and lack the motivation to mitigate the experience for a small portion of it's customer base.


So... when do we see furyX cfx in your hands?

btw - I'd have to disagree regarding benching Maxwell - it's just different and not linear wrt voltage and performance.


----------



## OGBeandip

Yeah its certainly not the goldmine kepler was, but Ive still yet to custom BIOS these and I want to experience the Tri SLI whether its good or bad, first hand.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> Yeah its certainly not the goldmine kepler was, but Ive still yet to custom BIOS these and *I want to experience the Tri SLI whether its good or bad, first hand*.


THe best way to "know".


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> THe best way to "know".


Exactly how I see it. And then Im sure I can find a use for the third TX if this doesnt work out.

Hey guys how about a $1000 dedicated physx card?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> So... when do we see furyX cfx in your hands?
> 
> btw - I'd have to disagree regarding benching Maxwell - it's just different and not linear wrt voltage and performance.


It's not all bad but it's not _great_ either. But my initial remark was more aimed at Greenlight inflicted cards and Flextronic reference boards more than Maxwell as an architecture (which is awesome BTW regardless of voltage scaling)

I don't think I'll ever get to try XDMA on Fury X, I had the blocks ready and couldn't find stock. It was hard enough trying to get hold of one card, leave alone two or three lol.

XDMA seems better in terms of raw scaling and potentially pacing depending on the game, but I don't believe it's a shining example of how MGPU should be done given user reports on Fiji.


----------



## szeged

i think if i feel up for some gpu benching it wont be on maxwell anymore, while it is a great arch. overall, its just not "fun" to bench it.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i think if i feel up for some gpu benching it wont be on maxwell anymore, while it is a great arch. overall, its just not "fun" to bench it.


why?


----------



## Nizzen

Anyone here tried flashing Titan X on x99 MB with 2x plx? I have problems









No problem on my Rampage V x99..

Starting flash, but right before you can press "Y" CMD is closing








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> why?


I does not scale very well with higher voltage, and watercooling like GTX 780/780ti Classy









"every" Maxwell can do 1500-1600 no matter the cooling and voltage. Refcard or 3.party cards. It IS just boring


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> SLI was only supported on PCIE. The 6800 and ATI's x800 came in both varieties given the cross over time period. I think I had both.


Yeah, it's coming back to me now. I got the AGP model and I think they introduced the PCI w/SLI right after - just my luck. Of course my mobo wouldn't support it. 2 video cards! It seems like VooDoo had a 2 card set up along about then, too. I look at the 6800 specs now an it seems so quaint, but that thing was the mutt's nuts in the day.

I also had a Matrox card before the 6800, G400 maybe? Wonder whatever happened to Matrox, they seemed to straddle the line between workstation graphics and gaming. Had a Matrox Tech demo with some (at the time) cool lighting/shading effects.

Anyway, enough OT rambling.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Anyone here tried flashing Titan X on x99 MB with 2x plx? I have problems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem on my Rampage V x99..
> 
> Starting flash, but right before you can press "Y" CMD is closing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I does not scale very well with higher voltage, and watercooling like GTX 780/780ti Classy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "every" Maxwell can do 1500-1600 no matter the cooling and voltage. Refcard or 3.party cards. It IS just boring


from kingpin's post it's directly related to temperature target on maxwell

something that nvidia did on purpose to gimp overclocking

with pascal they're going to decrease the voltage scaling even further I guess


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> Benchmarking is a curse, I swear. I was content with 2 TX at stock clocks and my disgustingly underpowered FX9590 until I started benchmarking. Here I am thousands of dollars later in an incomplete buildlog.
> 
> Yet still, 0 regrets.


I used to be like that, always wanting to hit 5+ GHz, max GPU OC, godly FS score, full loop, huge case, etc.

Now it's all about playing the games for me. I run my TX at 1.50v undervolted 24/7 @ 1405 MHz. I plan to eventually get a second one and a 34" 21:9 curved monitor. I find this chill approach much more satisfying.


----------



## Jpmboy

ops


----------



## CrazyDiamondFL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> I think Ill grab the third TX just to do my own personal testing with it. Also its in my build log and I want to do some benchmarking with it.
> 
> If I dislike it after overclocking it and doing some tests, Ill throw it on my backup system and leave my main system as 2 way SLI.


I'm really looking forward to what you find out in your testing as I have 3 in sli. I haven't experienced anything "bad" yet that I can tell, however, I am not a seasoned vet at this by any means. If there is anything I can do on my end, I can try stuff. I'm still weirded out by what PX shows when I had cards 1 and 3 sli and 2 was physx...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Anyone here tried flashing Titan X on x99 MB with 2x plx? I have problems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem on my Rampage V x99..
> Starting flash, but right before you can press "Y" CMD is closing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I does not scale very well with higher voltage, and watercooling like GTX 780/780ti Classy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "every" Maxwell can do 1500-1600 no matter the cooling and voltage. Refcard or 3.party cards. It IS just boring


disabled drivers, using "NVFlash-certs-bypassed-v5-206-0-1", and the correct index number? eg, nvflash -i# -6 romname.rom
?
need to flash around the plx chips.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> disabled drivers, using "NVFlash-certs-bypassed-v5-206-0-1", and the correct index number? eg, nvflash -i# -6 romname.rom
> ?
> need to flash around the plx chips.


I used the right index number. 2 of the numbers where PLX.. 3 numbers the cards. Strange

Hmm... Maybe I wrote: nvflash *-index=#* -6 romname.rom


----------



## Sheyster

Hey got a question for you guys...

Has anyone here running Win10 run into an issue where they lose their ICC profile (monitor calibration) when they exit a game? You boot up, play a game with calibrated settings, then when you exit the game you lose your monitor calibration. The only way to recover it is to re-boot the PC. This is not a showstopper by any means but is annoying. I know I'm not the only one who has experienced this; I've seen posts elsewhere.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> I used the right index number. 2 of the numbers where PLX.. 3 numbers the cards. Strange
> 
> Hmm... Maybe I wrote: nvflash *-index=#* -6 romname.rom


form a post I did some months ago:

1) disable SLI
2) open dev manager and disable drivers on all cards, disable the one with the video cable last, and flash that one last also
3) open the NVFlash folder:
Win7: shift-rt-click in the folder > "open command window here"
W8/8.1/10: file>open> command prompt as admin
4) type:
nvflash --list (note the GPU pcie lanes - probably 0, 1, 2 etc unless you have a PLX chip
nvflash -i1 --protectoff
nvflash -i1 -6 newromname.rom
Hit Y every time asked
5) Type:
nvflash -i0 --protectoff
nvflash -i0 -6 newromname.rom
Hit Y when asked
Exit the cmnd window after the flash finishes
6) enable the drivers in dev manager. DO NOT enable sli yet
7) reboot and enable SLI
8) reboot again

In your case the index numbers are the gpus, not the plx chip (tho you will not be able to flash it anyway - complete mismatch)


----------



## Baasha

Anyone running 3-Way or 4-Way SLI on Windows 10?

I upgraded my X79 Beast to Win 10 Pro but want to be safe before upgrading the Uber Rig.


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyDiamondFL*
> 
> I'm really looking forward to what you find out in your testing as I have 3 in sli. I haven't experienced anything "bad" yet that I can tell, however, I am not a seasoned vet at this by any means. If there is anything I can do on my end, I can try stuff. I'm still weirded out by what PX shows when I had cards 1 and 3 sli and 2 was physx...


There wont be much highly scientific or technical data gathered. But I will be posting a fairly in depth log of observations and data from precision x monitoring if anything odd stands out. Ill likely post the information here and in the conclusion of my buildlog.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Anyone running 3-Way or 4-Way SLI on Windows 10?
> 
> I upgraded my X79 Beast to Win 10 Pro but want to be safe before upgrading the Uber Rig.


Echo, echo, echo...

You're all alone there, champ







. It's my understanding that scaling and performance is largely the same as 8.1


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Anyone running 3-Way or 4-Way SLI on Windows 10?
> 
> I upgraded my X79 Beast to Win 10 Pro but want to be safe before upgrading the Uber Rig.


I plan on doing 3 way TX in about a month. Hopefully by then any potential kinks in Win10 are worked out. If you upgrade let me know how it goes.


----------



## lilchronic

Future TX owner here







Hopefully it gets here next week.

Im coming for those top spots in the benchmark threads


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Future TX owner here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully it gets here next week.
> 
> Im coming for those top spots in the benchmark threads


about time!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> about time!


Yeah was thinking about getting the kpe but.................. TX it is


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Yeah was thinking about getting the kpe but.................. TX it is


why not both


----------



## OGBeandip

What is the deal with KPEs anyways. Ive never had the fortune of owning one.

I know multi BIOS and a beefier VRM is common to them. But what other selling points are there?

Im still happy with my TX but ive considered playing around with a KPE 980ti


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> why not both


Good question.
well the kpe that i want is 1050$ and the titan x i just got was only 500$ so i think ill save up my money till pascal


----------



## CrazyDiamondFL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Hey got a question for you guys...
> 
> Has anyone here running Win10 run into an issue where they lose their ICC profile (monitor calibration) when they exit a game? You boot up, play a game with calibrated settings, then when you exit the game you lose your monitor calibration. The only way to recover it is to re-boot the PC. This is not a showstopper by any means but is annoying. I know I'm not the only one who has experienced this; I've seen posts elsewhere.


I have not encountered behavior like this, however, I onlly play TW3 at the moment and it is the only game I have installed.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> form a post I did some months ago:
> 
> 1) disable SLI
> 2) open dev manager and disable drivers on all cards, disable the one with the video cable last, and flash that one last also
> 3) open the NVFlash folder:
> Win7: shift-rt-click in the folder > "open command window here"
> W8/8.1/10: file>open> command prompt as admin
> 4) type:
> nvflash --list (note the GPU pcie lanes - probably 0, 1, 2 etc unless you have a PLX chip
> nvflash -i1 --protectoff
> nvflash -i1 -6 newromname.rom
> Hit Y every time asked
> 5) Type:
> nvflash -i0 --protectoff
> nvflash -i0 -6 newromname.rom
> Hit Y when asked
> Exit the cmnd window after the flash finishes
> 6) enable the drivers in dev manager. DO NOT enable sli yet
> 7) reboot and enable SLI
> 8) reboot again
> 
> In your case the index numbers are the gpus, not the plx chip (tho you will not be able to flash it anyway - complete mismatch)


Followed this and have done it twice successfully...for me to turn protection off I had to use this variation
nvflash --index={card nindex number} --protectoff of course no {}

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Anyone running 3-Way or 4-Way SLI on Windows 10?
> 
> I upgraded my X79 Beast to Win 10 Pro but want to be safe before upgrading the Uber Rig.


I'm on an x99 board but Windows 10 is doing just fine on my rig









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> There wont be much highly scientific or technical data gathered. But I will be posting a fairly in depth log of observations and data from precision x monitoring if anything odd stands out. Ill likely post the information here and in the conclusion of my buildlog.


That's what I'd be looking for as I would not know how to interpret all the high level stuff.

I will list again what I saw on PX when playing TW3 when I told nvidia control panel to make card 1 and 3 sli and card 2 (since it had lowest asic) to be physx. In game, PX showed cards 1 and 2 having the same frequency (the OC freq) and card 3 having the much lower clock (I was assuming that was the physx one)...so what gives with that?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Good question.
> well the kpe that i want is 1050$ and the titan x i just got was only 500$ so i think ill save up my money till pascal


$500 tx...cant beat that.

add a $100 epower to it


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Good question.
> well the kpe that i want is 1050$ and the titan x i just got was only 500$ so i think ill save up my money till pascal


Where in the heck did you get a $500 T-X?? FleaBay?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> $500 tx...cant beat that.
> 
> add a $100 epower to it


Yeah man and 20$ for shipping. so 520$ total









I hope overclocking wise its as good as the 780 ti he sold my brother.








Apparently it does +225 on the core easy...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Where in the heck did you get a $500 T-X?? FleaBay?


My Buddy! He got the hook ups. lolz


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Sure, here: http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/AMD-Fury-X-vs-NVIDIA-GTX-980-Ti-2-and-3-Way-Multi-GPU-Performance/Power-Consu
> 
> I concur with his comments here. I spoke to Ryan about this nearer the time, and apparently NVIDIA have taken his article under advisement. For what it's worth.
> Quote:
> 
> Closing Thoughts
> 
> This story that focuses on the performance scaling capability of the AMD Radeon R9 Fury X and the NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti has revealed some interesting information to us. Let's start with the easiest outcome to decipher: 3-Way SLI and 3-Way CrossFire just do not present a positive experience for gamers of either camp. It would seem that either due to neglect or complexity, drivers and profiles that center around more than 2 graphics processors have been left off to the side of either teams' roadmap, and maybe deservedly so. SLI/CF users are already a niche; and users that combine 3 or even 4 GPUs in a single system are even more rare than that. From what I am told by both NVIDIA and AMD, developing robust and reliable drivers for beyond two GPU configurations is incredibly time consuming, expensive and...under utilized.


Very interesting reading, it appears that 2Way SLi is the way forwards? As a gamer I can concur and am really enjoying gaming at 4K with my 2 Titan X's. I am also looking forwards to installing Windows 10 for hopefully an upgrade on performance? (I'm just playing the waiting game for some of the bugs to be ironed out!!!) Has anyone else with 2 TX's taken the plunge to W10? If so how is it???


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> My Buddy! He got the hook ups. lolz


Well hook me up then brah!







My wallet is ready!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Future TX owner here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully it gets here next week.
> 
> Im coming for those top spots in the benchmark threads


good to see you took the plunge! (although at that price why not).








Going with the TX was a good decision (cost difference aside). The KP is a fantastic card and runs very cool across the entire PCB even at 1.3V (measured). However with my side-by-side comparison (both water cooled) on the same bench, the TX is just stronger... KPE can certainly keep up and run by the TX, but it's like needing to spin up a turbo 4 to keep pace with a big block.








Enjoy!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> good to see you took the plunge! (although at that price why not).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going with the TX was a good decision (cost difference aside). The KP is a fantastic card and runs very cool across the entire PCB even at 1.3V (measured). However with my side-by-side comparison (both water cooled) on the same bench, the TX is just stronger... KPE can certainly keep up and run by the TX, but it's like needing to spin up a turbo 4 to keep pace with a big block.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!


speaking of.

tuning this I4 turbo has been quite the difference over a big v8, wasnt expecting it to be as fun as it is lol. Next car is definitely gonna have a v8 in it again though. thinking a gt 350 with that 5.2


----------



## Lonestar166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Very interesting reading, it appears that 2Way SLi is the way forwards? As a gamer I can concur and am really enjoying gaming at 4K with my 2 Titan X's. I am also looking forwards to installing Windows 10 for hopefully an upgrade on performance? (I'm just playing the waiting game for some of the bugs to be ironed out!!!) Has anyone one else with 2 TX's taken the plunge to W10? If so how is it???


I took the plunge and have zero issues. Gaming is as it should be, and thus far I am enjoying x64 Windows 10 Professional.


----------



## Goloith

Anyone having any issues with Windows 10? There seems to be a problem with Alt + Tabbing out of a game and then Alt + Tabbing back in. It makes the screen go black. I reverted to a few drivers back and it looks as if the GPUs are clocking down to around 500 MHz and the VRAM is clocking down to 1600 MHz.

Any idea what is going on?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> speaking of.
> 
> tuning this I4 turbo has been quite the difference over a big v8, wasnt expecting it to be as fun as it is lol. Next car is definitely gonna have a v8 in it again though. thinking a gt 350 with that 5.2


Yeah - I'd roll up in '87 with a GNX and a laptop on the passenger seat and some fool would snicker - for a moment







. Tuning that ford 4 can be fun (and productive!)


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> KPE can certainly keep up and run by the TX, *but it's like needing to spin up a turbo 4 to keep pace with a big block.*


I love that analogy! My T-X is just loping along at 1405 Mhz, undervolted, pretty much yawning at anything I throw at it.







Kinda like my old '69 454ci Chevelle.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I love that analogy! My T-X is just loping along at 1405 Mhz, undervolted, pretty much yawning at anything I throw at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda like my old '69 454ci Chevelle.


Do you ever get the bug to crank the voltage up and game with max OC?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> Do you have get the bug to crank the voltage up and game with max OC?


I've had it at 1493 for a quick bench or two, but I'm on the stock cooler and would rather keep it cool and quiet while gaming.


----------



## CrazyDiamondFL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> speaking of.
> 
> tuning this I4 turbo has been quite the difference over a big v8, wasnt expecting it to be as fun as it is lol. Next car is definitely gonna have a v8 in it again though. thinking a gt 350 with that 5.2


2014 Mustang GT Track Pack w/ Recaro seat option here









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I love that analogy! My T-X is just loping along at 1405 Mhz, undervolted, pretty much yawning at anything I throw at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda like my old '69 454ci Chevelle.


Oooooo '69 Chevelle....very nice


----------



## Lonestar166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goloith*
> 
> Anyone having any issues with Windows 10? There seems to be a problem with Alt + Tabbing out of a game and then Alt + Tabbing back in. It makes the screen go black. I reverted to a few drivers back and it looks as if the GPUs are clocking down to around 500 MHz and the VRAM is clocking down to 1600 MHz.
> 
> Any idea what is going on?


No issues here, I just repeatedly tried it and Alt + Tabbing works just fine, in and out.


----------



## kvickstick

Anyone having issues with no working SLI in games with Windows 10 RTM, it works only in 3DMark, i r confused! Is there no SLI profiles in the drivers or what is going on!?


----------



## Goloith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lonestar166*
> 
> No issues here, I just repeatedly tried it and Alt + Tabbing works just fine, in and out.


Try it with vsync on and let me know if there is any issues.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I love that analogy! My T-X is just loping along at 1405 Mhz, undervolted, pretty much yawning at anything I throw at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda like my old '69 454ci Chevelle.


for sure... the 454 BB was a firebreathing dinosaur hungry beast!


----------



## fireincairo

Posting this here in case anyone's interested. It's a 



. My plan was to include an install of EK's waterblock and backplate, but the video was deleted somehow. Thanks Apple.


----------



## Lonestar166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goloith*
> 
> Try it with vsync on and let me know if there is any issues.


I just tried it with vsync on in Pillars of Eternity. No issues whatsoever.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I got all this horsepower harnessed to a Dell 2412M









I try to digest those monitor threads and almost every one has both glowing reviews and then a few posts in, glowing panels. I'm leaving my trusty Catleap 2B hooked up to the 980TI rig. Other than the power brick being a, well, brick, that thing's been a trooper.


----------



## fireincairo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I got all this horsepower harnessed to a Dell 2412M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I try to digest those monitor threads and almost every one has both glowing reviews and then a few posts in, glowing panels. I'm leaving my trusty Catleap 2B hooked up to the 980TI rig. Other than the power brick being a, well, brick, that thing's been a trooper.


I recently bought the 4K Acer XB280HK monitor and there's no going back. 4K gsync gaming is just beautiful.


----------



## OGBeandip

I want a 4k so bad but I just bought these 3 Acer H257HU. The regret is real.

I would like to get a ultrawide 4k and 2 1440 or 4k portrait monitors to go alongside it.


----------



## DADDYDC650

My TX SLI setup is running great so far after a fresh WIndows 10 Pro installation. GTA V feels a lot smoother compared to Windows 8.1.


----------



## deadwidesmile

So far SLI in windows 10 doesn't like windowed mode games. At all. Everything I've tested has had HUUGE frame drops randomly. But, put it in Fullscreen, bam, you're good to go. It's a rock steady 60fps @ 4k on a Acer XB280HK.

I like windows 10 personally. But, it might not be for everyone if you love windows 7. I bench higher in windows 10 than 7, but not quite as strong as 8.1 on hotfix drivers for 8.1.


----------



## fireincairo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> I want a 4k so bad but I just bought these 3 Acer H257HU. The regret is real.
> 
> I would like to get a ultrawide 4k and 2 1440 or 4k portrait monitors to go alongside it.


Ultrawide 4K with gsync (a requirement imo) would be amazing and ideal for my desk. However, I do question the amount of GPU power needed to run that kind of gaming resolution.

Edit: the Acer XR34 is pretty darn close.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

So two Acer XB280HK users weighing in. That's one of the monitors I was looking at, and then reports of increasing backlight bleed with time. Like everything internet, I suspect the few deficient examples get way over-reported vs the happy customers. But having the ol' overclocked 1440p Catleap - even though it's only really happy at about 110Hz, and none of them ever did 144Hz, makes me wonder what a 144Hz 1440P would be like.

Now I sound like a dozen or so daily threads in the Monitors section...


----------



## fireincairo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> So two Acer XB280HK users weighing in. That's one of the monitors I was looking at, and then reports of increasing backlight bleed with time. Like everything internet, I suspect the few deficient examples get way over-reported vs the happy customers. But having the ol' overclocked 1440p Catleap - even though it's only really happy at about 110Hz, and none of them ever did 144Hz, makes me wonder what a 144Hz 1440P would be like.
> 
> Now I sound like a dozen or so daily threads in the Monitors section...


I had the 144hz wqhd acer monitor. I'd go for 60hz 4K over that any day, but then again I prefer RPGs to FPS, so...


----------



## Mike52

Guys,what to take evga 980ti classy or evga titan x sc for 2560x1440,price difference 120$.


----------



## CrazyDiamondFL

IPS, 4K, 4ms....sig...I like it a lot...but I don't need a superfast monitor for what I play.

Edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike52*
> 
> Guys,what to take evga 980ti classy or evga titan x sc for 2560x1440,price difference 120$.


If it were me, Titan.


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike52*
> 
> Guys,what to take evga 980ti classy or evga titan x sc for 2560x1440,price difference 120$.


Titan, just something about this card drew me in. Even after the KPE came out.


----------



## TK421

I finished Witcher 3, any recommendations on games that can push this gpu to the limit?


----------



## Toology

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike52*
> 
> Guys,what to take evga 980ti classy or evga titan x sc for 2560x1440,price difference 120$.


Titan X hands down, i have seen quite a few games hit over 6 to 7gb of VRAM ( lords of the fallen and batman arkham knight to name a few ).


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> Titan X hands down, i have seen quite a few games hit over 6 to 7gb of VRAM ( lords of the fallen and batman arkham knight to name a few ).


VRAM monitoring isn't an accurate representation of how much memory is being utilised. Buffer usage patterns will differ systematically and are mostly controlled through DirectX with developers only able to hint at where these resources are used. Depending on how efficient the games middle ware management is, resources utilised won't be a clear representation of what is actually required if there is enough memory available, as there is less need to discard temporary buffers, hence why this gives the impression that the game is utilising more memory.

Developers will have more control over this for more efficient buffer management in DirectX 12, for worse or for better


----------



## Toology

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> VRAM monitoring isn't an accurate representation of how much memory is being utilised. Buffer usage patterns will differ systematically and are mostly controlled through DirectX with developers only able to hint at where these resources are used. Depending on how efficient the games middle ware management is, resources utilised won't be a clear representation of what is actually required if there is enough memory available, as there is less need to discard temporary buffers, hence why this gives the impression that the game is utilising more memory.
> 
> Developers will have more control over this for more efficient buffer management in DirectX 12, for worse or for better


Oh yeah im aware of that ( small/first time game dev/ long time modder ). What i was stating is that when i had a chance to try a buddies 980ti i experienced micro stutter on both those games that im going to assume is vram limitations because the second the card was swapped for my Titan X the stutter went away. My buddy ended up returning his 980ti for a TX and the stutter remained gone. Again im not insulting the 980ti ( amazing card ) but in my opinion you can almost never have enough VRAM. Again thats just my opinion on the matter.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Nvidia gave the Titan X a big thumbs up over the 980Ti for 4K gaming, with 2Way SLi TX rigs at their Gamescom booth:-

http://blogs.nvidia.com/blog/2015/08/05/call-of-duty-black-ops-iii/

Interesting reading


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Nvidia gave the Titan X a big thumbs up over the 980Ti for 4K gaming, with TX 2Way SLi at their Gamescom booth:-
> 
> http://blogs.nvidia.com/blog/2015/08/05/call-of-duty-black-ops-iii/


that's the game series I always pony up for... only ghosts was a let down.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's the game series I always pony up for... only ghosts was a let down.


Nahh AW was worse, I'm hoping to see some actual 4K game play from Gamescom, if I can find a stream or some vids on YT? My clan, some friends and I still play Ghosts Extinction, which is always great fun to play!!!


----------



## Silent Scone

The last Black Ops was enjoyable. As an example of what I spoke about earlier though - it's a poor one. Memory management in Black Ops is pretty ghastly lol. I'd still recommend TX over 980Ti for 4K gaming anyway though. It's not a case of 'more being less', just that 6GB should really sustain 4K just fine. Any less and you may run into problems. I had a few run ins with VRAM on the 980GTX whilst in SLI.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> The last Black Ops was enjoyable. As an example of what I spoke about earlier though - it's a poor one. Memory management in Black Ops is pretty ghastly lol. I'd still recommend TX over 980Ti for 4K gaming anyway though. It's not a case of 'more being less', just that 6GB should really sustain 4K just fine. Any less and you may run into problems. I had a few run ins with VRAM on the 980GTX whilst in SLI.


you were right about one thing... 4k/60 gaming is beautiful, but still 1440P @ 144Hz is too smooth.


----------



## Silent Scone

Yeah, it really depends on the subject matter doesn't it? Sometimes I miss the Swift, other times I'm left googly eyed at just how stunning 4K can look on a 40" gloss







.

With Kepler the performance wasn't _quite_ there, that and the drivers for it. But with TX and 980Ti (and the FuryX if you can bag enough of them and ignore the low minimums) 4K is really starting to come into it's own.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you were right about one thing... 4k/60 gaming is beautiful, but still 1440P @ 144Hz is too smooth.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yeah, it really depends on the subject matter doesn't it? Sometimes I miss the Swift, other times I'm left googly eyed at just how stunning 4K can look on a 40" gloss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> With Kepler the performance wasn't _quite_ there, that and the drivers for it. But with TX and 980Ti (and the FuryX if you can bag enough of them and ignore the low minimums) 4K is really starting to come into it's own.


If only someone made a 40"+ 1440P @144Hz, with G-Sync, curved monitor, then I would be sold!!!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> If only someone made a 40"+ 1440P @144Hz, with G-Sync, curved monitor, then I would be sold!!!











40" 4K/120 would be here right now if it existed.

Anyway - at 1440P/120Hz a single KP just at stock - no OC at all - is over 120FPS in AW. 2 TX is just over kill at this resolution?


----------



## Silent Scone

Edit: Oh, you said two TX. Yeah I'd say TX SLI at 1440p is pretty sufficient


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40" 4K/120 would be here right now if it existed.
> 
> Anyway - at 1440P/120Hz a single KP just at stock - no OC at all - is over 120FPS in AW. 2 TX is just over kill at this resolution?


40"+ 4K/120Hz would be great, but sadly I guess DP 1.3 is holding those bad boys back from getting released? I suspect that DP 1.3 won't start showing up until Pascal drops next year? But will 5 or 8K be all the rage when NV finally releases big Pascal with HBM2???


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> I finished Witcher 3, any recommendations on games that can push this gpu to the limit?


Do you already have GTA V. If not, that is a good one to push these cards. I suggest you use 4X MFAA, soooo nice in that game...


----------



## xTesla1856

Count me in boys, as usual late to the party....

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=9h2u8


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Count me in boys, as usual late to the party....
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=9h2u8


LOL Welcome to the club! There's a quick form in the OP to fill out, if you wish to be an official member?









Just click the BIG TEXT!!!


----------



## xTesla1856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> LOL Welcome to the club! There's a quick form in the OP to fill out, if you wish to be an official member?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just click the BIG TEXT!!!


Just did that, feels good


----------



## OGBeandip

How are the newer Call of duties anyways? Last one I played was MW3. Sold it and went back to black ops so me and my brother could play zombies until 3:00 am. Then moved on from COD.

Ill admit advanced warfare looked kind of cool. Ive only got a 60hz 1440p ips though so the view wouldnt be anything too great. What I would do for a 4k. These TXs are starting to get lazy on me and they need a real exercise.


----------



## Sheyster

I started a new thread on the ICC color profile reset issue I've run into with Win10.

Link: http://www.overclock.net/t/1568185/win10-icc-color-profile-reset-on-game-exit

Anyone encounter this yet?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> How are the newer Call of duties anyways? Last one I played was MW3. Sold it and went back to black ops so me and my brother could play zombies until 3:00 am. Then moved on from COD.
> 
> Ill admit advanced warfare looked kind of cool. Ive only got a 60hz 1440p ips though so the view wouldnt be anything too great. What I would do for a 4k


I played Advanced Warfare for 3 weeks, then got bored. Just my


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> How are the newer Call of duties anyways? Last one I played was MW3. Sold it and went back to black ops so me and my brother could play zombies until 3:00 am. Then moved on from COD.
> 
> Ill admit advanced warfare looked kind of cool. Ive only got a 60hz 1440p ips though so the view wouldnt be anything too great. What I would do for a 4k. These TXs are starting to get lazy on me and they need a real exercise.


Ghosts had terrible issues with it's dual render causing graphics lag and IW never actually got it right, plus the spawns were atrocious too. AW is a very crappy console port and extremely poorly optimized for the PC. SHG has no clue on how to make a PC game, plus their anti-cheat is non-existent as well, so I wouldn't bother getting it if I was you. But Treyarch on the other hand, will deliver a much more rewarding and fun game to play, which will be very well optimized for the PC. You can pre-order BO3 and play the BETA starting on the 26th, if you don't like it just cancel your order and you should be good for a full refund with NPs!!!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I played Advanced Warfare for 3 weeks, then got bored. Just my


Three weeks?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Three weeks?


Yep, too much or too little?









It'll probably be the last COD I buy (I've said this at least 3 times already in the past) unless BO3 is great.


----------



## szeged

the last call of duty game i played was on the ps2. Finest hour i believe it was.

Maybe its time to try it again?

probably not.


----------



## TK421

only way to enjoy cod is to use it on ps4/xbox with xim4 and rape controller users lol


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> the last call of duty game i played was on the ps2. Finest hour i believe it was.
> 
> Maybe its time to try it again?
> 
> probably not.


I would advise not. Honestly I wish I quit at COD 3. But black ops was worth the time I spent on it. Glad I quit there.


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> only way to enjoy cod is to use it on ps4/xbox with xim4 and rape controller users lol


Are you console satan?

That sounds insanely frustrating for the controller users. I might have to try this.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> I would advise not. Honestly I wish I quit at COD 3. But black ops was worth the time I spent on it. Glad I quit there.


COD 4 (MW1) was good. Dedicated servers... The COD PC glory days...







Hard to believe that was released in late 2007.


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> COD 4 (MW1) was good. Dedicated servers... The COD PC glory days...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to believe that was released in late 2007.


It still doesnt feel that long ago.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> Are you console satan?
> 
> That sounds insanely frustrating for the controller users. I might have to try this.


I'm getting a PS4 end year for Senran Kagura EV and Black Ops 3, picking up a XIM4 along to go with it.

Here's a video of the XIM4 in Advanced Warfare, I would expect something similar in BO3 with M/KB





Remember to have Auto aim on for more unfair advantage!


----------



## SteezyTN

I loved the XIM. I owned the XIM edge because I normally play gears of war on Xbox (and PC, which is my all time favorite). But because of the sensitivity in gears, the XIM couldn't match it as the mouse sensitivity would be too fast for the game and not recognize the movements (if that makes sense). The XIM type converter is best used for games like COD.


----------



## Jpmboy

lol - i triggered COD fest! Landmark title series. Too bad the Half Life title died back there somewhere.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I loved the XIM. I owned the XIM edge because I normally play gears of war on Xbox (and PC, which is my all time favorite). But because of the sensitivity in gears, the XIM couldn't match it as the mouse sensitivity would be too fast for the game and not recognize the movements (if that makes sense). The XIM type converter is best used for games like COD.


Maybe the xim4 has a fix for gears of war sensitivity? Just a guess.


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - i triggered COD fest! Landmark title series. Too bad the Half Life title died back there somewhere.


Great you mentioned half life and COD. now youve triggered an all out gaming nostalgia thread.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> Great you mentioned half life and COD. now youve triggered an all out gaming nostalgia thread.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Half Life 2 was the first Steam game I ever played. Found out that LCD monitors give me motion sickness. I used to bang on Quake 3 for hours on a CRT, no sweat. Got a new monitor when I built the rig I got the HL2 code with the video card, made me sick as a dog for a while until I built up a resistance. So much fun I wanted to puke.


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Half Life 2 was the first Steam game I ever played. Found out that LCD monitors give me motion sickness. I used to bang on Quake 3 for hours on a CRT, no sweat. Got a new monitor when I built the rig I got the HL2 code with the video card, made me sick as a dog for a while until I built up a resistance. So much fun I wanted to puke.


I came from xbox and thats what 60fps did to me. My first steam game was mount and blade warband. I had a terrible Asus 210 silent that still managed 45+ fps at 1600x900 on the lowest settings. Drove me to buy a 430 to get better graphics settings.

If only I knew what that 430 would start.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> I finished Witcher 3, any recommendations on games that can push this gpu to the limit?


Anyone?


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Anyone?


Not sure about pushing it to the limit. But the Metro Redux series is fairly hard on GPU if you havent played those yet.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> Not sure about pushing it to the limit. But the Metro Redux series is fairly hard on GPU if you havent played those yet.


Also they use some of the more sensational bits of DX11 which you don't see in many games.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> Also they use some of the more sensational bits of DX11 which you don't see in many games.


even witcher?


----------



## SteezyTN

Valley Benchmark:
4770K stock
Titan X SLI 1430Mhz



4770K 4.5Ghz
Titan X SLI 1430Mhz


----------



## marc0053

Hi all,
I'm noticing that my gpu#2 in sli has 0% gpu usage while playing witcher 3 and the same happens when I use the gpu-z render test in sli.
It seems to work fine on 3dmark firestrike. I did try a few different drivers with no luck.
Anyone experiencing this?


----------



## deadwidesmile

Which version of windows?


----------



## marc0053

this was on windows 8.1.
I'm now trying Windows 10


----------



## deadwidesmile

Hrm. I never has any issues with 8.1 and sli beyond gsync woes.


----------



## marc0053

I'm using the swift monitor in full windowed mode


----------



## CrazyDiamondFL

You guys bringing back the nostalgia....lol...this old timer...last game I played before building the new rig and TW3 was...you won't believe it...Morrowind...that game I absolutely loved!!!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyDiamondFL*
> 
> You guys bringing back the nostalgia....lol...this old timer...last game I played before building the new rig and TW3 was...you won't believe it...Morrowind...that game I absolutely loved!!!


god i have like 2000 hours put into morrowind.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Hi all,
> I'm noticing that my gpu#2 in sli has 0% gpu usage while playing witcher 3 and the same happens when I use the gpu-z render test in sli.
> It seems to work fine on 3dmark firestrike. I did try a few different drivers with no luck.
> Anyone experiencing this?


Have you enabled "Maximize 3D Performance" in NV CP? It's under the configure SLi settings. Normally only 1 GPU will be working if that is not enabled.


----------



## OGBeandip

Well guys I got the notification.

To windows 10 or not to windows 10?


----------



## deadwidesmile

I like it personally. But, there are things to be aware of. Without seeing chrome as my default browser, I couldn't even use it. And MS Edge is crap. Feels and looks great for about ten minutes. Then you type something and it can't keep up.


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> I like it personally. But, there are things to be aware of. Without seeing chrome as my default browser, I couldn't even use it. And MS Edge is crap. Feels and looks great for about ten minutes. Then you type something and it can't keep up.


How is gaming on it? and SLI compatibility?


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Have you enabled "Maximize 3D Performance" in NV CP? It's under the configure SLi settings. Normally only 1 GPU will be working if that is not enabled.


Thanks ill give this a try


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Thanks ill give this a try


you musta had sli enabled...


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> How is gaming on it? and SLI compatibility?


So far, great. No more crashes than I usually get. Which is generally me leaving my bench clocks enabled on accident









Sli works great so far in W10. The only issue has been a fps drop randomly if the games not in fullscreen.


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> So far, great. No more crashes than I usually get. Which is generally me leaving my bench clocks enabled on accident
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sli works great so far in W10. The only issue has been a fps drop randomly if the games not in fullscreen.


Thanks for the info. I might upgrade today. See how I feel after work.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> even witcher?


Well Metro uses the Dust and Snow particle effects which to me are more impressive visually than Rain which is used in the Witcher.

I remember when Metro first came out buying 2x580s SLI to play it on max settings lol and still couldn't use any Anti-Aliasing.


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> Well Metro uses the Dust and Snow particle effects which to me are more impressive visually than Rain which is used in the Witcher.
> 
> I remember when Metro first came out buying 2x580s SLI to play it on max settings lol and still couldn't use any Anti-Aliasing.


The snow was so amazing to me. I loved how hard it got to see through it, but they didnt just add a blur or fog effect. There was just tons of little individual snow particles on screen. Fantastic games.


----------



## BrettJSr72

With or without the ACX coolers?


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you musta had sli enabled...


Actually nvm I had sli enabled, I though maye there was another option to force SLI that could help th gpus maximize performance in a way.
Still having the same issue right now of only 1 gpu doing the work in witcher 3 but both gpus work well in 3Dmark FS


----------



## fireincairo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Actually nvm I had sli enabled, I though maye there was another option to force SLI that could help th gpus maximize performance in a way.
> Still having the same issue right now of only 1 gpu doing the work in witcher 3 but both gpus work well in 3Dmark FS


I am not an expert by any means but my next thought would be to reinstall drivers. You can use DDU to really clean them off for a fresh driver install.


----------



## marc0053

I've done that a few times and even a fresh install of Win 10 is causing the same problem...


----------



## CrazyDiamondFL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> Well guys I got the notification.
> 
> To windows 10 or not to windows 10?


Been on Win10 for a few days and I do like better than 8.1...no sli issues as of yet or any issues for that matter.


----------



## fireincairo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyDiamondFL*
> 
> Been on Win10 for a few days and I do like better than 8.1...no sli issues as of yet or any issues for that matter.


My upgrade is available but I've been holding off. I'm weary of issues with games that may crop up.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> I've done that a few times and even a fresh install of Win 10 is causing the same problem...


So it's windowed-mode SLI you are trying to force? If yes, it's also an issue with W10 for CFX - full screen works well. I have not yet "upgraded" any of the w8.1 boxes yet - only did one W7 box so far, and I want to sort out the OC effect on my R4BE before doing any others. What was a 24/7 4.7 OC is tripping an OCP somewhere (eg, no bsod, no dump file - just a restart) when a high current load is put on the chip. 4.6 does the same, 4.5 does not (lowering vcore as I go). With the r4BE, there is a current adjustment that is automatically set when the frequency is set above 4.5GHz and I think it's not working - somehow - after upgrading to W10. DId an Intel ME update, and all sorts of setting changes in bios (cpu current etc) to no avail. next will do an update to a more recent bios (tho this should not matter unless the current bios is corrupted). Been a real PIA. 4.5 runs event free (IBT or p95 load) 4.6 with the appropriate vcore will just switch off (with any vcore applied)


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> So it's windowed-mode SLI you are trying to force? If yes, it's also an issue with W10 for CFX - full screen works well. I have not yet "upgraded" any of the w8.1 boxes yet - only did one W7 box so far, and I want to sort out the OC effect on my R4BE before doing any others. What was a 24/7 4.7 OC is tripping an OCP somewhere (eg, no bsod, no dump file - just a restart) when a high current load is put on the chip. 4.6 does the same, 4.5 does not (lowering vcore as I go). With the r4BE, there is a current adjustment that is automatically set when the frequency is set above 4.5GHz and I think it's not working - somehow - after upgrading to W10. DId an Intel ME update, and all sorts of setting changes in bios (cpu current etc) to no avail. next will do an update to a more recent bios (tho this should not matter unless the current bios is corrupted). Been a real PIA. 4.5 runs event free (IBT or p95 load) 4.6 with the appropriate vcore will just switch off (with any vcore applied)


Thanks jpmboy!
I ended going back from evga precision x 4.3.6 to 4.2.1 and everything seems fine now with both gpu usage near 99%
Also set maximum performance in power management and I think that helped as well
Witcher 3 is near 100 fps on ultra with the ROG swift and absolutely beautiful


----------



## Theboy995

Hello, I recently bought the kit evga hybrid, install it and am happy with the temperaturas.Pero the problem is that I have the ultimate sheister 1.28 bios and put it to 1500MHz in the witcher 3 ,2 minutes to crash, it may be this normal ? my card is ASIC 75.6


----------



## deadwidesmile

@Theboy995, I can't run most games past 1470 on the core without some hard crashes eventually. It definitely differs in the time it takes to crash. I played COD:AW at 1520 for almost 2 hours and got a hard crash, which surprised me as I didn't realize I had left my max bench settings on a restart









Witcher 3 on the other hand, under the same scenario as above, would crash almost instantly. Very, very demanding game, that Witcher 3


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theboy995*
> 
> Hello, I recently bought the kit evga hybrid, install it and am happy with the temperaturas.Pero the problem is that I have the ultimate sheister 1.28 bios and put it to 1500MHz in the witcher 3 ,2 minutes to crash, it may be this normal ? my card is ASIC 75.6


Mine is 76.6 and doesn't do 1500 24/7 game stable. I would say go to the 1.2v and try 1450 and if it still crashes add a little voltage. 1450 is a much more realistic target.


----------



## szeged

got a new titan X today, 2 more coming later today.

first one is 70% asic exactly, 1316 stock boost out of the box. waiting till it stops raining here then ill flash teh bios most likely to cyclops3 at first, also have sheysters ultimate wc bios ready to be tested. lets see how these new cards do vs the kpe


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> got a new titan X today, 2 more coming later today.
> 
> first one is 70% asic exactly, 1316 stock boost out of the box. waiting till it stops raining here then ill flash teh bios most likely to cyclops3 at first, also have sheysters ultimate wc bios ready to be tested. lets see how these new cards do vs the kpe


I thought you sold your first three Titan X's for the KPE? Now your getting three more? Lol


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I thought you sold your first three Titan X's for the KPE? Now your getting three more? Lol


i did, was going to just go 4 way kpe over the txs but decided just 1 kpe was enough for benching and use the 3 txs for 24/7 use. almost thought about 4 way tx but cable management is already a nightmare in the caselabs s8.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> Mine is 76.6 and doesn't do 1500 24/7 game stable. I would say go to the 1.2v and try 1450 and if it still crashes add a little voltage. 1450 is a much more realistic target.


And as a brain check for your benching side (I think it's left brain hilarity personally) that 1450 is 45% overclock on a card. While that can be "average" for these, that's still absolutely incredible, heh. Go back 1-2 years and look at people loving 20%.


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> got a new titan X today, 2 more coming later today.
> 
> first one is 70% asic exactly, 1316 stock boost out of the box. waiting till it stops raining here then ill flash teh bios most likely to cyclops3 at first, also have sheysters ultimate wc bios ready to be tested. lets see how these new cards do vs the kpe


Oughta be an interesting result. My moneys on the TX.


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i did, was going to just go 4 way kpe over the txs but decided just 1 kpe was enough for benching and use the 3 txs for 24/7 use. almost thought about 4 way tx but cable management is already a nightmare in the caselabs s8.


How is the 3 way SLI experience in your opinion? Ill be doing it soon here.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> Oughta be an interesting result. My moneys on the TX.


at ambient temps with air and water probably.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Thanks jpmboy!
> I ended going back from evga precision x 4.3.6 to 4.2.1 and everything seems fine now with both gpu usage near 99%
> Also set maximum performance in power management and I think that helped as well
> Witcher 3 is near 100 fps on ultra with the ROG swift and absolutely beautiful


It sounds like PX was causing the problem then? Were the cards linked in PX 4.3.6???


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> at ambient temps with air and water probably.


Id love to see benchmarks of 1550 KPE vs 1450 TX.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> Id love to see benchmarks of 1550 KPE vs 1450 TX.


if anything can beat the TX it will be the KPE. the samsung ram is soooo good.


----------



## fireincairo

Which card is the KPE? 980? 980ti?


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fireincairo*
> 
> Which card is the KPE? 980? 980ti?


Both, but we are talking about 980ti KPE.


----------



## szeged

yep the 980ti kingpin is what i have to test with.


----------



## fireincairo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> Both, but we are talking about 980ti KPE.


I see now. That's quite a card...


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> It sounds like PX was causing the problem then? Were the cards linked in PX 4.3.6???


Yes I had both gpus linked in PCX 4.3.6. I also have sync turned on PX 4.2.1 and it works great now. Weird....


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> if anything can beat the TX it will be the KPE. the samsung ram is soooo good.


Yeah thats true, the KPE is quite a card. We will have to see how that KPE OCs.

I wont lie, I considered making a switch from the TX for them.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> Yeah thats true, the KPE is quite a card. We will have to see how that KPE OCs.
> 
> I wont lie, I considered making a switch from the TX for them.


I thought about it, but the performance difference is so small and in the end I don't think you'd get all that much money back selling a TX ~900 and then buying a 72% KPE for 850.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> Yeah thats true, the KPE is quite a card. We will have to see how that KPE OCs.
> 
> I wont lie, I considered making a switch from the TX for them.


my kpe can do 1543 core and roughly 8600 memory (used to be able to go higher on mem when i first got it but now it refuses to, weird stuff..) if i can get temps lower i can probably do 1550+ core.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I've made FS and Unigine passes at 1520 on SLId TXs, no way they'd run games at those clocks. But I told myself when I first started looking at them (after already buying an MSI 980 TI) I'd be happy with 1450 in SLI. I think lumbering along in games at only 1400 will still git 'er done.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I've made FS and Unigine passes at 1520 on SLId TXs, no way they'd run games at those clocks. But I told myself when I first started looking at them (after already buying an MSI 980 TI) I'd be happy with 1450 in SLI. I think lumbering along in games at only 1400 will still git 'er done.


I run both my TX at stock for gaming. Boost with both cards being 76% ASIC takes them to 1200 core anyway. More than enough even for 4K majority of the time


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I run both my TX at stock for gaming. Boost with both cards being 76% ASIC takes them to 1200 core anyway. More than enough even for 4K majority of the time


They would probably do 1400 at stock voltage and that would certainly give you more FPS.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> They would probably do 1400 at stock voltage and that would certainly give you more FPS.


So I can join Le TDR club and remain adamant it's not my overclock?

Pass


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> So I can join Le TDR club and remain amendment it's not my overclock?
> 
> Pass


Do you mean adamant?


----------



## fireincairo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> my kpe can do 1543 core and roughly 8600 memory (used to be able to go higher on mem when i first got it but now it refuses to, weird stuff..) if i can get temps lower i can probably do 1550+ core.


Which asic tier did you get with the Kingpin? That's a crazy overclock... On my TXs I can't get higher than 1525/7950 without hard crashes. Even at that speed, I get driver crashes every so often.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> Do you mean adamant?


iPhone


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> iPhone


and what is le TDR club?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> and what is le TDR club?


A minority of users who report driver crash and recovery events with an emphasis of being disgruntled and then at the end of the paragraph sign off with saying it's not my overclock.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fireincairo*
> 
> Which asic tier did you get with the Kingpin? That's a crazy overclock... On my TXs I can't get higher than 1525/7950 without hard crashes. Even at that speed, I get driver crashes every so often.


i bought a 76% asic one, came in with 78.6 asic.


----------



## Kylar182

I made something cool, hope you like it. I call it Project Janus.

i7-5960x
Titan X 4 Way SLI
Custom EK Loop
32GB 2666 Ram
1TB 850 Pro
2 x 4TB WD Black
AX1500i+AX1000i (2500w)
3 x RoG Gsync 1440p
Dell Touch Screen


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> I made something cool, hope you like it. I call it Project Janus.
> 
> i7-5960x
> Titan X 4 Way SLI
> Custom EK Loop
> 32GB 2666 Ram
> 1TB 850 Pro
> 2 x 4TB WD Black
> AX1500i+AX1000i (2500w)
> 3 x RoG Gsync 1440p
> Dell Touch Screen


awesome work dude, love it.

just pre testing this TX 70% card. on stock fan profile, stock volts itll do 1450ish core but 1460+ crashes it. havent tested mem yet. ill test some more when im not running back and forth making sure my food doesnt burn lol.


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> They would probably do 1400 at stock voltage and that would certainly give you more FPS.


My TXs wont do 1300+ at stock game stable. Im so dissapointed. They cant take any OC at all on their stock SC BIOS. Hopefully a flash to Sheysters ultimate fixes this.


----------



## szeged

stock TX bios are the worst. this new card craps out past 1450 im sure with better bios (and cooling) it will do over 1500 no problemo.


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> awesome work dude, love it.
> 
> just pre testing this TX 70% card. on stock fan profile, stock volts itll do 1450ish core but 1460+ crashes it. havent tested mem yet. ill test some more when im not running back and forth making sure my food doesnt burn lol.


Absolutely beautiful. Great work.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> I made something cool, hope you like it. I call it Project Janus.
> 
> i7-5960x
> Titan X 4 Way SLI
> Custom EK Loop
> 32GB 2666 Ram
> 1TB 850 Pro
> 2 x 4TB WD Black
> AX1500i+AX1000i (2500w)
> 3 x RoG Gsync 1440p
> Dell Touch Screen
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nay bad







Can I ask why you went with the dual PSU setup? The 1500i when in single rail should have no trouble.


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Nay bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask why you went with the dual PSU setup? The 1500i when in single rail should have no trouble.


I tried. It couldn't hold up. I pull about 1700w from the wall with my overclocks. There's so much to this system. 1440p surround rapes everything in beauty and power usage.


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> I tried. It couldn't hold up. I pull about 1700w from the wall with my overclocks. There's so much to this system. 1440p surround rapes everything in beauty and power usage.


I had so many issues with surround that I gave up on it. Too bad since I loved it in games.


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> I had so many issues with surround that I gave up on it. Too bad since I loved it in games.


One of the main things people don't realize is that the max refresh rate of a card does not increase with SLI. So a 240Hz Titan X is still 240Hz w/4 Titan X's so I have to set my monitors at 85 or one shuts off randomly. They are ULMB so it's cool. BTW, GSync does not work in surround. It's a stutter monkey


----------



## Kylar182

This setup also shows you how optimized every game is. (Spoiler) BF4 has the best optimization out there. I'd say GTA V is number 2.


----------



## deadwidesmile

I'm really curious when the 5960x comes in how much wattage from the wall I'll pull. The 1300G2 should be fine but you never know, heh. Max I've pulled on 4790k @ 5.1ghz (1.45v) and SLI TX's at 1520 in benches is 998w @ wall.

Double the cores and I hear things get dficey









Beautiful build @Kylar182


----------



## szeged

first titanx flashed to cyclops3 bios, other 2 cards just arrived also. time to get wet.


----------



## fireincairo

Is it necessary to uninstall drivers (DDU) prior to flashing a different bios? I'm going to try out cyclops 3 to see if I can get a more stable overclock.


----------



## szeged

dont uninstall drivers, do disable the device in device manager.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> first titanx flashed to cyclops3 bios, other 2 cards just arrived also. time to get wet.


do you recommend cyclops?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> do you recommend cyclops?


first time using it so ill find out soon


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> One of the main things people don't realize is that the max refresh rate of a card does not increase with SLI. So a 240Hz Titan X is still 240Hz w/4 Titan X's so I have to set my monitors at 85 or one shuts off randomly. They are ULMB so it's cool. BTW, GSync does not work in surround. It's a stutter monkey


I was just running 3 60hz 1440s. The issue was outside of games mostly. And anything on the peripheral monitors was way oversized. Overall resulted in a poor experience for me. Even during the times it looked good, it was too difficult to play anything because my peripheral vision had a sort of "objects in mirror are further than they appear" thing going on.

And thats the issue I had, one monitor was constantly shutting off. Got tired of constantly having to turn it off and then on again, usually resulting in a buggy desktop until I did a full system restart.

Maybe you know a way of fixing this though.


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> I'm really curious when the 5960x comes in how much wattage from the wall I'll pull. The 1300G2 should be fine but you never know, heh. Max I've pulled on 4790k @ 5.1ghz (1.45v) and SLI TX's at 1520 in benches is 998w @ wall.
> 
> Double the cores and I hear things get dficey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful build @Kylar182


Is that 4 Way SLI? This system idles at 550w. Gaming it will do 1500 easy and considering how I game (Ultra+ everything)



It will do 1600 and more with testing and spikes. Now, I have 32 Fans, 2 Pumps (failover in case), 3 Blu Ray Burner's, 3 Hard drives and more. So, I'm a bit more than average.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> This setup also shows you how optimized every game is. (Spoiler) BF4 has the best optimization out there. I'd say GTA V is number 2.


GTAV has micro stutter past two cards, and that's almost the poster child for scaling this year. Quad SLI is desperately in need of being optimised.

I actually dropped my third card out of the system only last week. It's a paper weight more often than not even at 4k.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> Yeah thats true, the KPE is quite a card. We will have to see how that KPE OCs.
> 
> I wont lie, I considered making a switch from the TX for them.


I've posted benchmarks from both cards on several of OCNs benchmark threads,. KPE is faster..., most of the time.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1518806/firestrike-ultra-top-30/0_20
http://www.overclock.net/t/1443196/firestrike-extreme-top-30
http://www.overclock.net/t/1464813/3d-mark-11-extreme-top-30
http://www.overclock.net/t/872945/top-30-3d-mark-13-fire-strike-scores-in-crossfire-sli
http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-4-0-scores
http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0
http://www.overclock.net/t/1361939/top-30-3dmark11-scores-for-single-dual-tri-quad
http://www.overclock.net/t/1406832/single-gpu-firestrike-top-30


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> I made something cool, hope you like it. I call it Project Janus.
> 
> i7-5960x
> Titan X 4 Way SLI
> Custom EK Loop
> 32GB 2666 Ram
> 1TB 850 Pro
> 2 x 4TB WD Black
> AX1500i+AX1000i (2500w)
> 3 x RoG Gsync 1440p
> Dell Touch Screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Why you mounted your pump/reservoir combo upside down? That pretty much prevents the reservoir of doing what is supposed to do, act like a trap for the air in the loop. Besides is not advisable for most pumps which will have to fight gravity while priming. Other than that nice setup


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> I was just running 3 60hz 1440s. The issue was outside of games mostly. And anything on the peripheral monitors was way oversized. Overall resulted in a poor experience for me. Even during the times it looked good, it was too difficult to play anything because my peripheral vision had a sort of "objects in mirror are further than they appear" thing going on.
> 
> And thats the issue I had, one monitor was constantly shutting off. Got tired of constantly having to turn it off and then on again, usually resulting in a buggy desktop until I did a full system restart.
> 
> Maybe you know a way of fixing this though.


The "Fisheye effect" as it's called is game to game. Most games will only go up to 120 and on down to 90 degree viewing angle with anything further just being stretched pixels. If your frame rate gets too high then a monitor shuts off. I would assume it has to do with the max refresh rate of the cards or the bandwidth. As I said BF4 is extremely well optimized and I can play it at 120 fps maxed everything surround and no monitors shut off. This is not to say that my CPU doesn't light up like a Roman candle but I'm okay with that really. I'm a "top of the line" guy so if it dies in 3-4 years I'll be itching for another one by then anyhow. If there was a nice server setup with a NVIDIA driver to run DX12 and CPU's that would do PCI 3.0 I might have even gone that direction (might next time).


----------



## fireincairo

Uh, I'm trying to flash cyclops3. I succesfully flashed one of the cards, however now when i try to access my 2nd card (or execute any kind of nvflash command), it says "ERROR: Unable to setup NVFLASH driver (0x00000020). ??

Edit: Both GPUs are disabled. SLI was also disabled prior to starting this. I'm afraid to even reboot my system at this point. Suggestions?


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Why you mounted your pump/reservoir combo upside down? That pretty much prevents the reservoir of doing what is supposed to do, act like a trap for the air in the loop. Besides is not advisable for most pumps which will have to fight gravity while priming. Other than that nice setup


This pump actually fights gravity right side up and there is absolutely zero air in my system. (trust me this took hours turning my system every which way). And thanks for the







!


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> GTAV has micro stutter past two cards, and that's almost the poster child for scaling this year. Quad SLI is desperately in need of being optimised.
> 
> I actually dropped my third card out of the system only last week. It's a paper weight more often than not even at 4k.


It might just be me or it might be ULMB but I have now problems on GTA V and I have all sliders (even on advanced, to include distance scaling) maxed out. But again, this may be the ULMB monitors. And I'm playing at 6k or thereabouts. Also, you got lucky on your 5960x overclock. Mine wasn't stable until 1.275 at 4.4 and 1.3 at 4.5. It's a heat machine at the moment. Building a house right now and actually have them install waterlines and exterior ventilation for a custom loop in my office. Will have it attached to the AC vents.


----------



## Kylar182




----------



## fireincairo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fireincairo*
> 
> Uh, I'm trying to flash cyclops3. I succesfully flashed one of the cards, however now when i try to access my 2nd card (or execute any kind of nvflash command), it says "ERROR: Unable to setup NVFLASH driver (0x00000020). ??
> 
> Edit: Both GPUs are disabled. SLI was also disabled prior to starting this. I'm afraid to even reboot my system at this point. Suggestions?


Maybe this is an issue with windows 10 because this certainly didn't happen before I upgraded. I rebooted my system, re-disabled the GPUs in device manager, and then was able to flash the 2nd card (I hope it was the 2nd - I'm assuming when you use "nvflash --list" that the cards will always be in the same spot).


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> The "Fisheye effect" as it's called is game to game. Most games will only go up to 120 and on down to 90 degree viewing angle with anything further just being stretched pixels. If your frame rate gets too high then a monitor shuts off. I would assume it has to do with the max refresh rate of the cards or the bandwidth. As I said BF4 is extremely well optimized and I can play it at 120 fps maxed everything surround and no monitors shut off. This is not to say that my CPU doesn't light up like a Roman candle but I'm okay with that really. I'm a "top of the line" guy so if it dies in 3-4 years I'll be itching for another one by then anyhow. If there was a nice server setup with a NVIDIA driver to run DX12 and CPU's that would do PCI 3.0 I might have even gone that direction (might next time).


If I lock framerates at 60 (just enable Vsync) should that resolve the monitor flicker?


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> Is that 4 Way SLI? This system idles at 550w. Gaming it will do 1500 easy and considering how I game (Ultra+ everything)
> 
> 
> 
> It will do 1600 and more with testing and spikes. Now, I have 32 Fans, 2 Pumps (failover in case), 3 Blu Ray Burner's, 3 Hard drives and more. So, I'm a bit more than average.


Ha, I wish. No, it's a SLI TX system. Z97/4790k currently.

Soon to be 5960x/X99.


----------



## szeged

Second card is 62.7 and it's being a pain in the ass on stock bios, finally got it past 1450 with stock fan profile and 1.187 v


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Ha, I wish. No, it's a SLI TX system. Z97/4790k currently.
> 
> Soon to be 5960x/X99.


Ahh, might also be PCI lanes or CPU Binding. This is a massively CPU bound game. Granted I have a 16 thread and you an 8. I also have 40 lanes to your 16. I would say it's CPU, do you have a method of monitoring threads in real time whilst gaming? I have the four monitors for that purpose. It's the only way I know how well games are optimized. All you would need was a crappy one to watch stats on while you game. Ghetto 4:3 would be fine.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Second card is 62.7 and it's being a pain in the ass on stock bios, finally got it past 1450 with stock fan profile and 1.187 v


My EVGA SC is 73 and the non SC is 62.

I cant get past 1430 with 1.237v. what bios is that? stock you said?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> My EVGA SC is 73 and the non SC is 62.
> 
> I cant get past 1430 with 1.237v. what bios is that? stock you said?


Yes it's stock bios, 1466 seems to be its max on stock fan profile and any amount of volts atm. Crash city over here lol. Time to flash it then test the third Titan on stock bios.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> first time using it so ill find out soon


If you can give the Ultimate WC BIOS a shot too. I'd like to hear your feedback. It's locked at 1012 MHz boost so you'll have to add +core as needed in AB or PX.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> If you can give the Ultimate WC BIOS a shot too. I'd like to hear your feedback. It's locked at 1012 MHz boost so you'll have to add +core as needed in AB or PX.


Yep already got it downloaded ready to test.

Third card is in, 66.2 asic 1291 stock boost. Testing the garbage stock bios for its max clock atm.


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> If I lock framerates at 60 (just enable Vsync) should that resolve the monitor flicker?


In my experience yes, I have had surround for several years now and 85Hz is the highest I've been able to go. Some games allow you to cap fps as well and I'm sure that would work better than VSync in most cases. Nvidia (not EVGA) actually has a decent customer service (that speaks english) and could tell you more than I could.

I also sit several feet back from the screens so the head turning becomes mostly nonexistent. You really only need 2 monitor surround but then you'd have a nasty bezel in the center of your setup.


----------



## szeged

Card 3 doin 1470ish so far, still pushing it a bit before bios swap. Did I mention I hate the stock bios... So freaking much.


----------



## SteezyTN

So I just flashed my two cards to Cyclops3. Im able to hit 1503/4001 @ 1.274v. I set the Power to 130%. How exactly does that work. Should I max it out to 150%?


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Card 3 doin 1470ish so far, still pushing it a bit before bios swap. Did I mention I hate the stock bios... So freaking much.


You should make a stock BIOS hate club. I would join that.


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> In my experience yes, I have had surround for several years now and 85Hz is the highest I've been able to go. Some games allow you to cap fps as well and I'm sure that would work better than VSync in most cases. Nvidia (not EVGA) actually has a decent customer service (that speaks english) and could tell you more than I could.
> 
> I also sit several feet back from the screens so the head turning becomes mostly nonexistent. You really only need 2 monitor surround but then you'd have a nasty bezel in the center of your setup.


Thanks for all the information, I may have to give it another go.

One more thing I would like to ask you. One of the things I actually like about non surround is I can maximize a youtube video to just maximize on one screen, and the others are usable.

With surround a youtube video maximizes on one screen but uses the other 2 for the loading bar and black borders around the video. Know of a workaround for this to have it act like non surround?

Also sorry guys for the OT discussion here, Ill let it die after this last question.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So I just flashed my two cards to Cyclops3. Im able to hit 1503/4001 @ 1.274v. I set the Power to 130%. How exactly does that work. Should I max it out to 150%?


I go to 150% just because I want to not boost that much with the +core. Everyday is 140% power max and +65/+400.


----------



## szeged

Third card cropped out just after 1483


----------



## deadwidesmile

I think the TX is one of the biggest "asic's doesn't matter" cards I've ever seen. On my 970's and 980's I saw a dramatic difference in overclock-ability between asics. Higher was always better. Without fail. TX's is like, "oh you have 56%? 1490 np bruh".


----------



## szeged

Yeah lol. My lowest card went the highest on air, let's see how they do on water.

I also have to test the memory but I'll do that later. It's time to block these gpus then clean my car lol.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Third card cropped out just after 1483


that's a pretty good clock for air and that asic. Lot's of posts (and data - imagine that) about the marginal benefit of tri-sli. Once you get them in, check the scaling.. you may not need (want.. okay







) that third card. With the 2 I'm running (64 and 74%) on cyclops3 water cooled - I've yet found anything at 4K that really would need a third, and 2 in SLI is kinda overkill at 1440P/144Hz. .. just sayin'


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Third card cropped out just after 1483


Not too bad for the stock BIOS.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fireincairo*
> 
> Uh, I'm trying to flash cyclops3. I succesfully flashed one of the cards, however now when i try to access my 2nd card (or execute any kind of nvflash command), it says "ERROR: Unable to setup NVFLASH driver (0x00000020). ??
> 
> Edit: Both GPUs are disabled. SLI was also disabled prior to starting this. I'm afraid to even reboot my system at this point. Suggestions?


Have you fixed this yet???


----------



## fireincairo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Have you fixed this yet???


Yes. I rebooted and then flashed the second card. If I understand correctly, windows 10 seemed to enable the cards after flashing them. After rebooting, both of my cards were enabled in device manager. I disabled both cards and then flashed the second card. The same issue again occurred; no nvflash command would work without disabling the cards again. Thank you for asking!


----------



## SteezyTN

@Jpmboy Do you mind helping me out a bit. I get confused on the power target and such. How exactly does that work? My ASICs are 72 and 63. I flashed both my cards to the cyclops3

Is the voltage suppose to run at 1.274 24/7? I haven't even messed with PX, and it's running at 1.274


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> Thanks for all the information, I may have to give it another go.
> 
> One more thing I would like to ask you. One of the things I actually like about non surround is I can maximize a youtube video to just maximize on one screen, and the others are usable.
> 
> With surround a youtube video maximizes on one screen but uses the other 2 for the loading bar and black borders around the video. Know of a workaround for this to have it act like non surround?
> 
> Also sorry guys for the OT discussion here, Ill let it die after this last question.


For one, if you give it another go, don't do 1440p surround. It's about 1.5 times that of 4k which is brutal on the cpu with DX11 based games. 1080 surround is 3/4 4k and much easier. The maximized YouTube thing is based on the web program you use or in the control panel there is an option to "maximize Windows across all displays" that is checked by default. Uncheck as needed.


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> For one, if you give it another go, don't do 1440p surround. It's about 1.5 times that of 4k which is brutal on the cpu with DX11 based games. 1080 surround is 3/4 4k and much easier. The maximized YouTube thing is based on the web program you use or in the control panel there is an option to "maximize Windows across all displays" that is checked by default. Uncheck as needed.


Dont think a 5960x on watercooling could handle it?


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> Dont think a 5960x on watercooling could handle it?


I have a 5960x so I know it barely can. It gets hot. DX11 pushes most video on a single core, it's why I was so excited about DX12. Of course NVIDIA mucked that up even with a year of BETA.


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> I have a 5960x so I know it barely can. It gets hot. DX11 pushes most video on a single core, it's why I was so excited about DX12. Of course NVIDIA mucked that up even with a year of BETA.


Well that is dissapointing. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> @Jpmboy Do you mind helping me out a bit. I get confused on the power target and such. How exactly does that work? My ASICs are 72 and 63. I flashed both my cards to the cyclops3
> 
> Is the voltage suppose to run at 1.274 24/7? I haven't even messed with PX, and it's running at 1.274


1.274V is the P0 voltage. If you are using a 144Hz monitor, it will hold the cards in P0 - switch to 120Hz and they will downclock and downvolt - this will happen on most any mod bios. If you have PX on kboost - P0 24/7 unless you disable it. Frankly, I'd use MSI Afterburner unless you need k-boost. The power in cy3 is 450W max. you can set the slider 10 130% and never worry about exceeding the power limit (I could have set the bios to the same watts at 100% but.. we like to push sliders.







)

all you need to do is synch the cards and use the clock and memory sliders from that point on.

if the cards are still stuck in P0 (1.274V) you have to uninstall PX and delete it folder. It's not a very good tool anyway (except for k-boost). Known to trash driver installs.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fireincairo*
> 
> Yes. I rebooted and then flashed the second card. If I understand correctly, windows 10 seemed to enable the cards after flashing them. After rebooting, both of my cards were enabled in device manager. I disabled both cards and then flashed the second card. The same issue again occurred; no nvflash command would work without disabling the cards again. Thank you for asking!


Good to know you fixed it up:

these are the correct commands:
1) disable SLI
2) open dev manager and disable drivers on both cards
3) open the NVFlash folder:
Win7: shift-rt-click in the folder > "open command window here"
W8/8.1/10: file>open> command prompt as admin
4) type:
nvflash --list (note the GPU pcie lanes - probably 0, 1, 2 etc unless you have a PLX chip
nvflash -i1 --protectoff
nvflash -i1 -6 newromname.rom
Hit Y every time asked

5) Type:
nvflash -i0 --protectoff
nvflash -i0 -6 newromname.rom
Hit Y when asked
Exit the cmnd window after the flash finishes

6) enable the drivers in dev manager. DO NOT enable sli yet
7) reboot and enable SLI
8) reboot again


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Good to know you fixed it up:
> 
> these are the correct commands:
> 1) disable SLI
> 2) open dev manager and disable drivers on both cards
> 3) open the NVFlash folder:
> Win7: shift-rt-click in the folder > "open command window here"
> W8/8.1/10: file>open> command prompt as admin
> 4) type:
> nvflash --list (note the GPU pcie lanes - probably 0, 1, 2 etc unless you have a PLX chip
> nvflash -i1 --protectoff
> nvflash -i1 -6 newromname.rom
> Hit Y every time asked
> 
> 5) Type:
> nvflash -i0 --protectoff
> nvflash -i0 -6 newromname.rom
> Hit Y when asked
> Exit the cmnd window after the flash finishes
> 
> 6) enable the drivers in dev manager. DO NOT enable sli yet
> 7) reboot and enable SLI
> 8) reboot again


Be honest, you have this saved in Notepad.


----------



## fireincairo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Good to know you fixed it up:
> 
> these are the correct commands:
> 1) disable SLI
> 2) open dev manager and disable drivers on both cards
> 3) open the NVFlash folder:
> Win7: shift-rt-click in the folder > "open command window here"
> W8/8.1/10: file>open> command prompt as admin
> 4) type:
> nvflash --list (note the GPU pcie lanes - probably 0, 1, 2 etc unless you have a PLX chip
> nvflash -i1 --protectoff
> nvflash -i1 -6 newromname.rom
> Hit Y every time asked
> 
> 5) Type:
> nvflash -i0 --protectoff
> nvflash -i0 -6 newromname.rom
> Hit Y when asked
> Exit the cmnd window after the flash finishes
> 
> 6) enable the drivers in dev manager. DO NOT enable sli yet
> 7) reboot and enable SLI
> 8) reboot again


Yep. That's exactly what I did. I didn't have an issue flashing the cards until I installed win 10.


----------



## CrazyDiamondFL

I am one of the "unlucky" tri sli peeps...I haven't seen any issues but everything I'm reading is that tri and quad just aren't supported that much by nvidia's engineers. That's crap to me and I'm stuck with it lest I change out a waterblock for another and no that ain't happening....get on it nvidia!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Be honest, you have this saved in Notepad.


i retype it every time.








@deadwidesmile - I saw the "mention" - appreciated.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fireincairo*
> 
> Yep. That's exactly what I did. I didn't have an issue flashing the cards until I installed win 10.


which version of NVFlash did you use. THe "auto disable drivers" version?


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyDiamondFL*
> 
> I am one of the "unlucky" tri sli peeps...I haven't seen any issues but everything I'm reading is that tri and quad just aren't supported that much by nvidia's engineers. That's crap to me and I'm stuck with it lest I change out a waterblock for another and no that ain't happening....get on it nvidia!


I bet you more enthusiasts would be willing to purchase 3 way setups if they werent such a pain to use. It will always be a small niche thing in the market, but all the negative rep its racked up cant be helping sales.

Nvidia needs to step it up.


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> I bet you more enthusiasts would be willing to purchase 3 way setups if they werent such a pain to use. It will always be a small niche thing in the market, but all the negative rep its racked up cant be helping sales.
> 
> Nvidia needs to step it up.


Exactly, you'd think they would cater to people that paid them more money. Poor business model imo.


----------



## CrazyDiamondFL

I'm really at a loss on that...I don't get it. I mean to spend 3k on just cards, I was thinking this will crush...now it seems two is better than 3 or 4? What to do...should I disable one of them and just leave it in there as a spare maybe, or just stay on 3 way? Like I've said before, on Win10 and before 8.1 pro and no issues yet.....yet, lol.


----------



## fireincairo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> i retype it every time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @deadwidesmile - I saw the "mention" - appreciated.
> which version of NVFlash did you use. THe "auto disable drivers" version?


No. 206.0.1. I disabled both GPUs in device manager prior to installing the new bios.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyDiamondFL*
> 
> I'm really at a loss on that...I don't get it. I mean to spend 3k on just cards, I was thinking this will crush...now it seems two is better than 3 or 4? What to do...should I disable one of them and just leave it in there as a spare maybe, or just stay on 3 way? Like I've said before, on Win10 and before 8.1 pro and no issues yet.....yet, lol.


Can you dedicate one as a physX card? I have no idea how feasible that is but considering how unoptimized 3 way is, perhaps that will net you some gains when gaming.

I just set up [email protected] at full folding power. In AB, GPU1: 1626Mhz GPU2: 1537.


----------



## SteezyTN

Whats the most wattage you guys pull with two TX's when gaming? I'm thinking about getting an EVGA 1600 P2 over my 1300 G2


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> Exactly, you'd think they would cater to people that paid them more money. Poor business model imo.


It's an extremely niche market, and the time it takes to optimise isn't worth the effort. It's been flagging behind for well over a year now. Hence why I eventually decided to give up. I've ended up disabling the third card quite a lot both this year and last.


----------



## Toology

So before i go through with it, is it a ok idea to put a AIO cooler on my Titan X to make it nice and quiet?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> So before i go through with it, is it a ok idea to put a AIO cooler on my Titan X to make it nice and quiet?


Sure. It's even better than alright to put it on a loop


----------



## Toology

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Sure. It's even better than alright to put it on a loop


Thanks good sir, just wanted to be sure that there is no issues with it +REP


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> Thanks good sir, just wanted to be sure that there is no issues with it +REP


Always a good idea to actively cool the VRM with a fan though if you're feeling unsure. The standard vapor chamber blower on the card doesn't do a great job at cooling the VRM anyway.


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyDiamondFL*
> 
> I'm really at a loss on that...I don't get it. I mean to spend 3k on just cards, I was thinking this will crush...now it seems two is better than 3 or 4? What to do...should I disable one of them and just leave it in there as a spare maybe, or just stay on 3 way? Like I've said before, on Win10 and before 8.1 pro and no issues yet.....yet, lol.


353.62 (the newest Windows 10 driver) has no SLI support. Only one card will be working and another will handle physics. I rolled back to 8.1 solely for this reason. It's also a garbage driver anyway. It's missing profiles for half or more games and has a huge VRAM leak on Mantle based games.


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> 353.62 (the newest Windows 10 driver) has no SLI support. Only one card will be working and another will handle physics. I rolled back to 8.1 solely for this reason. It's also a garbage driver anyway. It's missing profiles for half or more games and has a huge VRAM leak on Mantle based games.


I made a comment to someone (after testing win 10 for 6 months) to stay away from it for a while yet.


----------



## Silent Scone

erm, SLI is working fine here on WIN10. (2 way)


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> erm, SLI is working fine here on WIN10. (2 way)


Then you're the only person on the planet with it working with 353.62. Check out the forum for the driver.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> Then you're the only person on the planet with it working with 353.62. Check out the forum for the driver.


I some how doubt that. scaling is working fine across two cards. All I've done is install the driver. Perhaps these are people who merrily followed the upgrade procedure.


----------



## whyscotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Whats the most wattage you guys pull with two TX's when gaming?
> I'm thinking about getting an EVGA 1600 P2 over my 1300 G2


Save your money, your 1300 G2 is ample for your needs


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I some how doubt that. scaling is working fine across two cards. All I've done is install the driver. Perhaps these are people who merrily followed the upgrade procedure.


It's not just the forums on this site. NVIDIA themselves admitted it on there forums. If you only have 2 cards you probably won't notice because 1 card will handle physics and give the illusion of working as normal.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> It's not just the forums on this site. NVIDIA themselves admitted it on there forums. If you only have 2 cards you probably won't notice because 1 card will handle physics and give the illusion of working as normal.


Trust me, scaling is working for me, I know what I'm looking at lol. One card utilising PhysX won't give you the scaling I've been seeing. I'm not saying there isn't an issue with .62 on Win 10, but I'm telling you with certainty it's not present on my system.


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Trust me, scaling is working for me, I know what I'm looking at lol. One card utilising PhysX won't give you the scaling I've been seeing. I'm not saying there isn't an issue with .62 on Win 10, but I'm telling you with certainty it's not present on my system.


https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/860152/official-windows-10-353-62-game-ready-display-driver-feedback-thread-7-29-15-/

Either they lied that there is no open cl, NVENC, or SLI support or the scaling you are seeing is DX12 and not SLI.


----------



## Silent Scone

lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol


just post a screenie with 2xgpuZ senor tab from a gaming session... will be EOD.


----------



## szeged

so which drivers are working best for win10 atm then? since i got win10 ive only been using one card and have had no problems but im about to start up the tri sli again today.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> just post a screenie with 2xgpuZ senor tab from a gaming session... will be EOD.


Sadly not at home right now


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Whats the most wattage you guys pull with two TX's when gaming? I'm thinking about getting an EVGA 1600 P2 over my 1300 G2


Max wattage while gaming at 1480? 870w at the wall. Two pumps, 27 fans, fan controller, i7 4790k @ 5.1ghz 1.45v. You're fine on the g2


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> so which drivers are working best for win10 atm then? since i got win10 ive only been using one card and have had no problems but im about to start up the tri sli again today.


For SLI, None. There are a host of MASSIVE problems with the Windows 10 drivers. I have Windows 10 on my company computers and they have had zero problems yet. Only thing I've had problems with is my gaming computer. So, this is not a Windows 10 problem, it's an NVIDIA problem. They had a year of BETA and still decided to not make a usable driver.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1567079/nvidia-353-62-windows-10-driver-released/70


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> Then you're the only person on the planet with it working with 353.62. Check out the forum for the driver.


Guess that makes me the 2nd person on planet earth. Windows 10 Pro clean install... no issues with SLI in games. In fact, GTA V runs smoother on Windows 10 than 8.1.


----------



## Silent Scone

This is the only proof I have right now from SOM from my initial install last weekend.

*1x 1440p (ultra settings + FXAA)*


*2x 1440p (ultra settings + FXAA)*


----------



## RedM00N

@szeged What magic are you using to get those frequencies on the stock bios? While I can get around the same on stock volts, it takes a bios with an increased tdp to do so.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fireincairo*
> 
> No. 206.0.1. I disabled both GPUs in device manager prior to installing the new bios.
> Can you dedicate one as a physX card? I have no idea how feasible that is but considering how unoptimized 3 way is, perhaps that will net you some gains when gaming.
> 
> I just set up [email protected] at full folding power. In AB, GPU1: 1626Mhz GPU2: 1537.


Thanks.








haven't tested the auto disable drivers one yet... but 206.0.1 has been working fine here on w10.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> This is the only proof I have right now from SOM from my initial install last weekend.
> 
> *1x 1440p (ultra settings + FXAA)*
> 
> 
> *2x 1440p (ultra settings + FXAA)*


QED

I have to put the 2 TX back in to check this upgrade install... later this weekend. still sorting out the turbo vcore thing on the R4BE.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> @szeged What magic are you using to get those frequencies on the stock bios? While I can get around the same on stock volts, it takes a bios with an increased tdp to do so.


Just messing around with frequency and eventually volts and fan profiles, nothing special. I'm leak testing the loop today and then testing on water with different bios so here's to hoping for easy 1500s


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> For SLI, None. There are a host of MASSIVE problems with the Windows 10 drivers. I have Windows 10 on my company computers and they have had zero problems yet. Only thing I've had problems with is my gaming computer. So, this is not a Windows 10 problem, it's an NVIDIA problem. They had a year of BETA and still decided to not make a usable driver.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1567079/nvidia-353-62-windows-10-driver-released/70


Interesting. For what it's worth, I finally got my Windows 10 upgrade yesterday and I've not had any problems with SLI using the new 353.62 driver. I used Display Driver Uninstaller (newest version... 15.4.0.0 I think) after the upgrade and then installed 353.62 and having a pretty good experience so far.

Only thing I have noticed is that Afterburner seems to be bugged with reading VRAM use at times - in BF4, the reported VRAM use will climb arbitrarily during gameplay, with Alt+Tabbing resetting the counter (I've seen it count as high as 20GB) - I have not had the reported crashes in BF4 that others have.


----------



## RedM00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Just messing around with frequency and eventually volts and fan profiles, nothing special. I'm leak testing the loop today and then testing on water with different bios so here's to hoping for easy 1500s


So throttling and lack of a high TDP/power target wasn't an issue for you on the stock bios?

As for bios, Werepugs bios is what I'm doing and it seems to be the best of them all ( think sheysters more recent bios' are based of this bios as well)


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> So throttling and lack of a high TDP/power target wasn't an issue for you on the stock bios?
> 
> As for bios, Werepugs bios is what I'm doing and it seems to be the best of them all ( think sheysters more recent bios' are based of this bios as well)


The stock bios isn't all that limiting, but still a little. Up to 1400 core should keep you within the TDP limit. Even when really pushing the TX, it's difficult to topple 125% TDP limit.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> it's difficult to topple 125% TDP limit.


That really depends on the game. Some games that's true, and others are power hogs. Project CARS and Path of Exile, as examples, are major power hogs on the GPU...


----------



## Silent Scone

I'm aware of that and it was implied


----------



## CrazyDiamondFL

I'm not understanding the whole sli won't work in Win10...if that's the case, the nvidia control panel is lying because it shows all three in sli, PX has them as sli, and in TW3, the PX osd shows all three clocking at the same rate, same voltage.
On a side note, for Win10 and my hardware, in nvidia control panel, what should my physx setting be? CPU, one of the cards, auto?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyDiamondFL*
> 
> I'm not understanding the whole sli won't work in Win10...if that's the case, the nvidia control panel is lying because it shows all three in sli, PX has them as sli, and in TW3, the PX osd shows all three clocking at the same rate, same voltage.
> On a side note, for Win10 and my hardware, in nvidia control panel, what should my physx setting be? CPU, one of the cards, auto?


For Witcher 3 I would use CPU. Depends on the game. Which ever benefits performance most. If no preference leave in Auto.

Also try Witcher 3 minus the third GPU you might find you're getting negative scaling. Or at the least the pacing should be much smoother.


----------



## CrazyDiamondFL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> For Witcher 3 I would use CPU. Depends on the game. Which ever benefits performance most. If no preference leave in Auto.
> 
> Also try Witcher 3 minus the third GPU you might find you're getting negative scaling.


Cool it's on cpu right now for tw3. So can you or someone answer this...I tell nvidia control panel to use card 1 and 3 for sli, and 2 for physx (since it is my low asic scorer) and it shows like that in nvidia control panel. When I fire up PX and TW3, the PX osd shows cards 1 and 2 cloking the same and card 3 a low clock (assuming this is the physx card)...so why is this happening?


----------



## fireincairo

So with cyclops3, I'm able to get a wee bit higher benchmark clocks (1525/4000) over Sheyster's ultimate. I noticed however that when not running at max clock, one of the GPUs lags about 150MHz behind. Odd.

Also, I'm running Windows 10 with the newest driver and it doesn't appear that there are any issues with SLI yet.



Firestrike Ultra - 8337


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyDiamondFL*
> 
> Cool it's on cpu right now for tw3. So can you or someone answer this...I tell nvidia control panel to use card 1 and 3 for sli, and 2 for physx (since it is my low asic scorer) and it shows like that in nvidia control panel. When I fire up PX and TW3, the PX osd shows cards 1 and 2 cloking the same and card 3 a low clock (assuming this is the physx card)...so why is this happening?


Because the PhysX simulations in said application aren't pushing the GPU hard enough to boost as high


----------



## SteezyTN

So I was going to get an EVGA 1600 P2 because I could've gotten it new for 50% off from a fellow member here on OCN. However, it turns out that it's to lengthy to fit in my Caselabs SMA8 because I'll have a bottom mounted 360 rad. I think I'll pick up the 1200 P2. That should be more than enough for WAYYYY OVERVOLTED AND OVERCLOCKED Titan X's (2) right?


----------



## Sheyster

Sooooo, I just picked up a second T-X. EVGA SC 72.6 ASIC, from @Maintenance Bot. Hoping to run it with my existing 75.6 ASIC card at 1405 on air, with as little vcore as possible for both cards.

I'm also planning to go to an open bench of some sort (who needs a case anyway







).

I'm going to use 2 power supplies, the existing 750w I'm using now, and a 650w single rail I've had laying around for a while. It's only bronze cert, but it's only being tasked with powering the slave T-X.

Anyone have experience with this:

http://www.add2psu.com/store/

Anything better out there?


----------



## Nunzi

Working fine here 2 TX in sli windows 10

Games I'm playing BF4, W3, SOM ,FC4 GTA5

Working with out a problem on driver 353.62


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I think I'll pick up the 1200 P2. That should be more than enough for WAYYYY OVERVOLTED AND OVERCLOCKED Titan X's (2) right?


It better be







I bought one just a few hours before that coupon offer was posted - just my luck.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> It better be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought one just a few hours before that coupon offer was posted - just my luck.


Link?


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

http://www.overclock.net/t/1492511/evga-supernova-g2-p2-t2-and-super-flower-leadex-owners-club/1480#post_24269206

That might be direct from EVGA, not sure. I got mine from the Egg, overnight, so probably wouldn't have done me any good.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Sooooo, I just picked up a second T-X. EVGA SC 72.6 ASIC, from @Maintenance Bot. Hoping to run it with my existing 75.6 ASIC card at 1405 on air, with as little vcore as possible for both cards.
> 
> I'm also planning to go to an open bench of some sort (who needs a case anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> I'm going to use 2 power supplies, the existing 750w I'm using now, and a 650w single rail I've had laying around for a while. It's only bronze cert, but it's only being tasked with powering the slave T-X.
> 
> Anyone have experience with this:
> 
> http://www.add2psu.com/store/
> 
> Anything better out there?


I saw that thread lol. Nice snag on that cheap Titan X. I'd like to go SLI again, but I just can't justify a need for 2 cards ever again. For folding it would be awesome, but I can't fold as much as I would want either.

Oh yeah also my card doesn't like low voltages for clocks above 1350 MHz







. Maybe if I had somewhere around 1.185v it could work nicely, but 1.168/1.175 isn't enough sadly. Lately I've been running it on the stock bios/clocks simply because summer has been annoying lately. Now that I have the 1080 MORA rad hooked up to my Titan X rig I may just flash to the 1.255v bios again and enjoy that 1500 MHz e-peen flexing







. Also replaced the thermal pads with 11 watt Fuji stuff. It's going to be epic when it gets colder around here. I expect max load temps on the GPU in the mid 30's or so


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Oh yeah also my card doesn't like low voltages for clocks above 1350 MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Maybe if I had somewhere around 1.185v it could work nicely, but 1.168/1.175 isn't enough sadly. Lately I've been running it on the stock bios/clocks simply because summer has been annoying lately. Now that I have the 1080 MORA rad hooked up to my Titan X rig I may just flash to the 1.255v bios again and enjoy that 1500 MHz e-peen flexing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Also replaced the thermal pads with 11 watt Fuji stuff. It's going to be epic when it gets colder around here. I expect max load temps on the GPU in the mid 30's or so


I've been running the 1.150v Ultimate BIOS at 1405 MHz for summer. The card is staying nice and cool.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I've been running the 1.150v Ultimate BIOS at 1405 MHz for summer. The card is staying nice and cool.


I sincerely hope that's mean to say 1.15v









[EDIT] Aha


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I've been running the 1.50v Ultimate BIOS at 1405 MHz for summer. The card is staying nice and cool.


Maybe I'll give the 1.150v bios a try after my trip to Oregon is done and over with this weekend and run it around 1200 MHz or maybe 1300 (or maybe now and test a game or two out before I leave).

Lower voltage = less power which I'm all for in this time of increased electricity prices







. Plus I could probably run the pump/ 1080 fans super low and still have wonderful temps


----------



## CrazyDiamondFL

Ok so should I take one of my 3 sli'd cards and make it a physx card and keep two in sli?


----------



## fireincairo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyDiamondFL*
> 
> Ok so should I take one of my 3 sli'd cards and make it a physx card and keep two in sli?


Wouldn't hurt to try and see how it affects gaming performance. PhysX is a limiting factor for me so a dedicated card would be nice. Try some firestrike benchmarks with it as dedicated physx.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fireincairo*
> 
> Wouldn't hurt to try and see how it affects gaming performance. PhysX is a limiting factor for me so a dedicated card would be nice. Try some firestrike benchmarks with it as dedicated physx.


I can't imagine getting better scores in a benchmark with 2sli and 1 dedicated physx; plus I am not sure this is even possible in nvidia control panel.


----------



## szeged

hmm having some trouble in tri sli.

card #1 is stuck at 1101mhz core

card #2 stays at 135mhz

card #3 stays at 135mhz

all three on cyclops3 bios, this is during firestrike extreme, sli is enabled and on 353.62 drivers.

okay got all 3 to boost up but theyre all stuck at only 1050 mhz each now, wonder whats going on. maybe precX re download is in order?


----------



## Silent Scone

Likely totally unrelated (or maybe not) but before I wiped to Windows 10 I was having some chronic issues in Futuremark on Windows 8.1 and 353.53. Scaling was all over the place.

Try 3DM11 and other suites, maybe even games







. Must admit I've not tried re-running FS on Windows 10, just haven't felt the need as I know from other benchmarking threads performance is where it should be.

It's actually the issues in Firestrike that finally made me rage quit and remove the third card, seeing as it's been the poster child for SLI scaling since forever.


----------



## szeged

gonna try reinstalling drivers really quick and see if that fixes anything.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> gonna try reinstalling drivers really quick and see if that fixes anything.


You using the latest version of precision x 4.3.6 and have them linked ?


----------



## szeged

driver reinstall fixed it, everythings working like it should now.

yeah using the latest precX and have everything linked.

you get your tx yet dude?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> driver reinstall fixed it, everythings working like it should now.
> 
> yeah using the latest precX and have everything linked.
> 
> you get your tx yet dude?


Nah, it's being shipped today.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Nah, it's being shipped today.


so by mid next week were gonna be seeing your awesome scores right?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> so by mid next week were gonna be seeing your awesome scores right?


i hope so


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Sooooo, I just picked up a second T-X. EVGA SC 72.6 ASIC, from @Maintenance Bot. Hoping to run it with my existing 75.6 ASIC card at 1405 on air, with as little vcore as possible for both cards.
> 
> I'm also planning to go to an open bench of some sort (who needs a case anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> I'm going to use 2 power supplies, the existing 750w I'm using now, and a 650w single rail I've had laying around for a while. It's only bronze cert, but it's only being tasked with powering the slave T-X.
> 
> Anyone have experience with this:
> 
> http://www.add2psu.com/store/
> 
> Anything better out there?


the add 2 PSU works great - I have a couple and they do exactly what they are supposed to do. One thing you should look into IF you are planning to run 2 PSUs as a 24/7 config.. and if the PSUs are not attached to the same chassis. PSUs - even the same model - will have different 12V ground potentials which can cause issues over time if that 12V driven current it "wandering" about in the MB and components. You can mitigate the effect by running any wire between the two PSU chassis via a mount screw hole on each. After doing this you should see any voltage potential (eg with a DMM touchinig a conductive spot on each PSU chassis) lower. Can't get zero - but should lower a bunch if there was one to start.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> hmm having some trouble in tri sli.
> 
> card #1 is stuck at 1101mhz core
> card #2 stays at 135mhz
> card #3 stays at 135mhz
> all three on cyclops3 bios, this is during firestrike extreme, sli is enabled and on 353.62 drivers.
> okay got all 3 to boost up but theyre all stuck at only 1050 mhz each now, wonder whats going on. maybe precX re download is in order?


were all three cards NVidia? If not, with the problem you dsescribe, after flashing reinstall the drivers (and scrub PX first!!) then install PX last. even KP commented on the driver bork with PX and benching in his forum.


----------



## CrazyDiamondFL

Getting event id 1000 when trying to run heaven...any ideas?
Box has fresh gpu drivers, I uninstalled heaven, 3dmark, and PX, rebooted, put the newest I can find of those on there, heaven crashes almost immediately. I don't think it's the OC's because heaven ran fine on higher and lower clock settings.

Edit: I think it is PX...when I don't run PX, Heaven runs ok. I also see a nvlddmkm has stopped responding and has recovered...so what to do? Like I said, fresh install of latest and greatest of PX.

The short answer I know is MSI AB, but I like the PX interface lol.

Edit: It seems PX is not applying the settings to each card even though they show linked...when I try an run TW3, only one card shows it clocking high then the game locks...bye bye PX I guess.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> As for bios, Werepugs bios is what I'm doing and it seems to be the best of them all ( think sheysters more recent bios' are based of this bios as well)


The Ultimate BIOS is based on an EVGA Hydro Copper BIOS. I used the data Werepug discovered and posted here on OCN to hex in additional tweaks that are not possible with MBT.

Did Werepug post a Titan X BIOS? I thought he had 980 Ti.

EDIT - NVM, he probably posted one in the MBT thread.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the add 2 PSU works great - I have a couple and they do exactly what they are supposed to do. One thing you should look into IF you are planning to run 2 PSUs as a 24/7 config.. and if the PSUs are not attached to the same chassis. PSUs - even the same model - will have different 12V ground potentials which can cause issues over time if that 12V driven current it "wandering" about in the MB and components. You can mitigate the effect by running any wire between the two PSU chassis via a mount screw hole on each. After doing this you should see any voltage potential (eg with a DMM touchinig
> a conductive spot on each PSU chassis) lower. Can't get zero - but should lower a bunch if there was one to start.


Good info to know, thanks. I'll definitely run a wire between the two, easy enough to do.


----------



## RedM00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> The Ultimate BIOS is based on an EVGA Hydro Copper BIOS. I used the data Werepug discovered and posted here on OCN to hex in additional tweaks that are not possible with MBT.
> 
> Did Werepug post a Titan X BIOS? I thought he had 980 Ti.
> 
> EDIT - NVM, he probably posted one in the MBT thread.


Got it from here if your interested http://www.overclock.net/t/1560073/mbt-1-36-and-gm200-bios-voltage-sliders-missing/0_100


----------



## BGaming

GM1493.doc 221k .doc file
 Hey guys I need some help with this Bios. I tried to fix it but I cant go over 1500 mhz on core and 4001mhz on memory. I would like to get more voltage since temperature is not the problem. I have an Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV and temps don go over 56 C. Any help???


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGaming*
> 
> GM1493.doc 221k .doc file
> Hey guys I need some help with this Bios. I tried to fix it but I cant go over 1500 mhz on core and 4001mhz on memory. I would like to get more voltage since temperature is not the problem. I have an Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV and temps don go over 56 C. Any help???


you made sure the vrm/vram have heatsinks?

download sheyster's bios if you need more voltage


----------



## kcgti

Long time lurker, first time poster. Got an EVGA SC back in April, I originally ordered both SC and non SC from Amazon and the SC shipped first. Was on air for a long time and was able to hit 1400 with a custom fan profile and be steady around 72 degrees. Did my first custom loop and slapped a Koolance WB on it and could hit 1450 on the stock bios. Flashed to the Ultimate 1.28 and the best I've been able to hit is 1463mhz core. If I move it up to 1500 I crash in TW3 almost right away. Kind of a disappointment, but I am looking at nearly a 50% OC with temps never going above 36 so I can live with it.

I think I might just try the 1237 rom and if it stays stable then I shall remain happy with it and start working on an OC for my 5820k.


----------



## CrazyDiamondFL

Update on my previous...
Evidently and I don't know how, settings in nvidia control panel had no sli lol...no wonder I saw what I saw and no wonder TW3 and Heaven crashed...trying to run those on ultra on one card...eh, no. Once I saw what happened, re-enabled sli and all is good...I've been doing some varied testing since and will continue. Results with Heaven benchmark set at ultra, x4 AA, @ 3840x2133, so far are as follows and all are with the cards on Cyclops3 bios..
*Stock Clocks GPU and Memory*
3-way sli, physx set to cpu
FPS: 79.2
Score: 1996
2-way sli w/ cards 1 & 3, card 2 as physx
FPS: 50.9
Score: 1281
*GPU +344, 1445MHz; Memory +500, 4001MHz*
3-way sli
FPS: 86.4
Score: 2176
2-way sli w/ cards 1 & 3, card 2 as physx
FPS: 60.4
Score: 1521

Looks to me like 3 way sli is kicking tail by a wide margin...and don't forget, I'm on Windows 10 and the latest nvidia drivers.
More to come @ +399/1500MHz


----------



## SteezyTN

So for my 2 way SLI, I am running the Cyclops3.rom BIOS. I have been able to hit 1500 exactly game stable (so far). I am currently using my 1300 G2 because if I were running it on my AX860, the PC would have restarted by the time a game is started. Looks like I have found my 24/7 BIOS







Thanks @Jpmboy. Also Jpm, is it normal for games to constantly run at the 1.274v? Out of game it will undervolt, but it will stay at 1.274 even in the game menus.

HOWEVER, the coil whine is atrocious!!!.I though it was the 1300 G2, but its not...


----------



## deadwidesmile

Yeah, it'll stay at 1.274v in games/menus. Browsing it'll down volt and idling will drop completely. Totally normal.


----------



## CrazyDiamondFL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So for my 2 way SLI, I am running the Cyclops3.rom BIOS. I have been able to hit 1500 exactly game stable (so far). I am currently using my 1300 G2 because if I were running it on my AX860, the PC would have restarted by the time a game is started. Looks like I have found my 24/7 BIOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks @Jpmboy. Also Jpm, is it normal for games to constantly run at the 1.274v? Out of game it will undervolt, but it will stay at 1.274 even in the game menus.
> 
> HOWEVER, the coil whine is atrocious!!!.I though it was the 1300 G2, but its not...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Yeah, it'll stay at 1.274v in games/menus. Browsing it'll down volt and idling will drop completely. Totally normal.


I can confirm the same.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Yeah, it'll stay at 1.274v in games/menus. Browsing it'll down volt and idling will drop completely. Totally normal.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyDiamondFL*
> 
> I can confirm the same.


Thanks

And dang. I chrahsed after about 30 minutes in titanfall. I don't know what it is about titanfall, but that game is like my stress test. That's how I know if a game is stable haha


----------



## deadwidesmile

I run COD:AW when I want to lock up an intense Overclock lol.

Halfway through, every time. EVERY TIME.


----------



## BGaming

Thanks for the replay and yes both have heat sinks and ok I will try thanks.


----------



## SteezyTN

So it looks like I'm going to be keeping my current setup like this until my Caselabs SMA8 comes.



The 1300 G2 won't fit in my 750D, so it's going to stay like this haha. Temps are actually good too. Well not good good, but decent at running 1.274v with two cards. With my SP120's at 1400, water temps are no more than 39c but my top Tx hits 52c and the bottom is 56c. That's the hottest the cards have ever been. Can't wait to hook up the new loop with the additional 480 and 560.


----------



## CrazyDiamondFL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> .....Can't wait to hook up the new loop with the additional *480 and 560*.


Whoa, nice...that's some fat cooling


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So it looks like I'm going to be keeping my current setup like this until my Caselabs SMA8 comes.
> 
> 
> 
> The 1300 G2 won't fit in my 750D, so it's going to stay like this haha. Temps are actually good too. Well not good good, but decent at running 1.274v with two cards. With my SP120's at 1400, water temps are no more than 39c but my top Tx hits 52c and the bottom is 56c. That's the hottest the cards have ever been. Can't wait to hook up the new loop with the additional 480 and 560.


I ran into similar issues in the 750D Im using now. There aint much clearance for bigger power supplies if you are using a front and bottom 240. And mine are even thicker than yours so I was really having a bad time. Ended up throwing a LEPA G1200 in it because thats all that could fit at that high of a wattage.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyDiamondFL*
> 
> Whoa, nice...that's some fat cooling


Hoping to keep temps at 1.274 before 40-45c
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> I ran into similar issues in the 750D Im using now. There aint much clearance for bigger power supplies if you are using a front and bottom 240. And mine are even thicker than yours so I was really having a bad time. Ended up throwing a LEPA G1200 in it because thats all that could fit at that high of a wattage.


I'm actually growing on the 1300 G2. I was so close to get the 1200 P2. I'm having slot of airflow issues in the 750D. Glad I'm getting a Caselabs


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> And dang. I chrahsed after about 30 minutes in titanfall. I don't know what it is about titanfall, but that game is like my stress test. That's how I know if a game is stable haha


Might as well run it with less voltage at 1450Mhz. Perhaps then you'll be able to keep temps under 50c?

I'm currently game stable at 1455Mhz/8Ghz using 1.20v. It's like these cards are twins. My last 2 TX's would run at slightly different voltages and OC's didn't match but these 2 bad boys run at the same voltage and pretty much OC the same. Just played Titanfall for an hour maxed out without a hitch. I wonder if I can run both my TX's game stable at 1500Mhz core and 8Ghz memory using the EVGA Hybrid cooling kit.....


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Might as well run it with less voltage at 1450Mhz. Perhaps then you'll be able to keep temps under 50c?
> 
> I'm currently game stable at 1455Mhz/8Ghz using 1.20v. It's like these cards are twins. My last 2 TX's would run at slightly different voltages and OC's didn't match but these 2 bad boys run at the same voltage and pretty much OC the same. Just played Titanfall for an hour maxed out without a hitch. I wonder if I can run both my TX's game stable at 1500Mhz core and 8Ghz memory using the EVGA Hybrid cooling kit.....


I lowered my memory down to 7400, so that might have caused the crash. I can probably stay at 1500 if i bring it up to 7700 or so.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I lowered my memory down to 7400, so that might have caused the crash. I can probably stay at 1500 if i bring it up to 7700 or so.


That doesn't make sense. Usually when you raise the memory it stresses the core even more.


----------



## TK421

Anyone got a tutorial on how to install accelero extreme 3/4 with titan x? Curious how you guys place the vram/vrm heatsinks.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So for my 2 way SLI, I am running the Cyclops3.rom BIOS. I have been able to hit 1500 exactly game stable (so far). I am currently using my 1300 G2 because if I were running it on my AX860, the PC would have restarted by the time a game is started. Looks like I have found my 24/7 BIOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks @Jpmboy. Also Jpm, is it normal for games to constantly run at the 1.274v? Out of game it will undervolt, but it will stay at 1.274 even in the game menus.
> 
> HOWEVER, the coil whine is atrocious!!!.I though it was the 1300 G2, but its not...


Yes - the bios will put the card in P0 for a 3D load (and note that most Browsers are considered a 3D load for some reason). I've had that bios running since launch and it's been working well. If your loop has the capacity, adding a small fan to put a breeze on the back of the PCB or backplate will really help with the overall PCB temp.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Thanks
> And dang. I chrahsed after about 30 minutes in titanfall. I d*on't know what it is about titanfall,* but that game is like my stress test. That's how I know if a game is stable haha


some game code doesn't need much help to crash.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So it looks like I'm going to be keeping my current setup like this until my Caselabs SMA8 comes.


If you are running 2 PSUs - read the post above in reply to Sheyster.


----------



## DADDYDC650

^What's wrong with Titanfalls game code? Runs well and it's a good stress test for overclocks. Plus I think it's fun. The game didn't start off right but after patches, price drops and a free season pass, it's actually not that bad. /rant over.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> ^What's wrong with Titanfalls game code? Runs well and it's a good stress test for overclocks. Plus I think it's fun. The game didn't start off right but after patches, price drops and a free season pass, it's actually not that bad. /rant over.


Lol - sorry to insult the game.








Sure, no doubt it's fun. but, we too often conflate "good stress test" with code that wastes clock cycles. Anyway - enjoy.


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Sooooo, I just picked up a second T-X. EVGA SC 72.6 ASIC, from @Maintenance Bot. Hoping to run it with my existing 75.6 ASIC card at 1405 on air, with as little vcore as possible for both cards.
> 
> I'm also planning to go to an open bench of some sort (who needs a case anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> I'm going to use 2 power supplies, the existing 750w I'm using now, and a 650w single rail I've had laying around for a while. It's only bronze cert, but it's only being tasked with powering the slave T-X.
> 
> Anyone have experience with this:
> 
> http://www.add2psu.com/store/
> 
> Anything better out there?


Just make sure to start the second PSU before you start the computer and you should have no problems


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Lol - sorry to insult the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, no doubt it's fun. but, we too often conflate "good stress test" with code that wastes clock cycles. Anyway - enjoy.


What do you mean by wasted clock cycles? Is this a proven fact in regards to Titanfall game code?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> What do you mean by wasted clock cycles? Is this a proven fact in regards to Titanfall game code?


LOL; do not mess with this man's Titanfall!


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> LOL; do not mess with this man's Titanfall!


I don't care about the game. It's just a game.... just curious about his wasted cycles theory.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> Just make sure to start the second PSU before you start the computer and you should have no problems


Cool trick with the paper clip, but it's a bit ghetto even for me.







Good share though.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I don't care about the game. It's just a game.... just curious about his wasted cycles theory.


Some games are known to be great for testing GPU OC. GTA V is probably one of the newest. Almost everyone has to lower their BF4 stable OC to play it. BF4 has been a good test in this regard, as is Farcry 3/4. I don't trust COD games in this regard personally. Doesn't Titanfall use the same game engine?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Some games are known to be great for testing GPU OC. GTA V is probably one of the newest. Almost everyone has to lower their BF4 stable OC to play it. BF4 has been a good test in this regard, as is Farcry 3/4. I don't trust COD games in this regard personally. Doesn't Titanfall use the same game engine?


I believe Titanfall runs on the Source engine.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I believe Titanfall runs on the Source engine.


You're right it does (Googled it). That alone would suggest it's not a great GPU stress test.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Think my TX SLI setup maxes out at 1455Mhz/8Ghz using 1.22v. This is fully game stable. It can bench higher with more voltage but theyll get too hot for games. Would the EVGA Hybrid coolers allow for higher game stable clocks worth a damn?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Think my TX SLI setup maxes out at 1455Mhz/8Ghz using 1.22v. This is fully game stable. It can bench higher with more voltage but theyll get too hot for games. Would the EVGA Hybrid coolers allow for higher game stable clocks worth a damn?


Good chance you can go a little higher as temps will be lower. Not worth the cost IMHO, since you won't notice the difference in games.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Good chance you can go a little higher as temps will be lower. Not worth the cost IMHO, since you won't notice the difference in games.


True. I might go ahead and order the cheaper ACX 2.0 air cooler instead. The cabling on the hybrids would kinda be an eyesore.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> True. I might go ahead and order the cheaper ACX 2.0 air cooler instead. The cabling on the hybrids would kinda be an eyesore.


I've heard from several people that ACX gets way too loud when used at higher (70%+) fan speeds. That may limit the benefit. Couple that with the fact that reference is better for SLI anyway, and it's a tough sell for me even at the cheaper price-point. I'm adding my second T-X later this week and planning to stay stock cooled BTW.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I've heard from several people that ACX gets way too loud when used at higher (70%+) fan speeds. That may limit the benefit. Couple that with the fact that reference is better for SLI anyway, and it's a tough sell for me even at the cheaper price-point. I'm adding my second T-X later this week and planning to stay stock cooled BTW.


I've read the same thing from a couple of folks but I think they would do well in a Corsair 540 which I own.


----------



## szeged

Acx does get kind of loud at I'd say 65 %or higher but I prefer absolute silence so even 30% is too loud for me


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Acx does get kind of loud at I'd say 65 %or higher but I prefer absolute silence so even 30% is too loud for me


Would the ACX coolers run quieter than the stock coolers at 80 percent?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Would the ACX coolers run quieter than the stock coolers at 80 percent?


Yes but it's still really loud imo.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Yes but it's still really loud imo.


Might have to take my chance on the ACX coolers. As long as they are a little quieter than the stock coolers and perform better I'll be happy. Plus Jacob from EVGA claims the ACX runs about 13 degrees cooler than stock at full load.

"Quick test on full load:

Reference: 83C
ACX 2.0: 70C"


----------



## szeged

Testing tri sli now. 1480ish seems max on the core. Trying mem now. I think one of my cards hates ram ocing so I'm bring back the core to test higher vram. Cyclops3 bios atm. Cpu only at 4.5 till I repeat my dimms.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Testing tri sli now. 1480ish seems max on the core. Trying mem now. I think one of my cards hates ram ocing so I'm bring back the core to test higher vram. Cyclops3 bios atm. Cpu only at 4.5 till I repeat my dimms.


Always that one card eh?







Hoping the card I picked up from Maintenance Bot pairs well with the good one I already have now. By all indications it will and ASIC is certainly close enough.


----------



## szeged

K doing 1450/2000 now but for some reason the score seems low.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8109717

idk but the score seems lower than it should be.

score seems like 2-3k points lower than it should be for these clocks.

back to the drawing board.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> If you are running 2 PSUs - read the post above in reply to Sheyster.


thanls for all that.

And I'm just running the 1300 G2. The AX860 that's already in the case is unplugged. I can't fit a 200mm in my case at the moment so I'm using it outside so I can overclock insanely


----------



## deadwidesmile

Edit: I failed at reading.


----------



## OGBeandip

What do you guys think, Should I use the 11 W/mk or 17 W/mk Fujipoly thermal pads for my VRM and memory?

Never used premium thermal pads before.


----------



## szeged

go for the 17s, might as well if youre going to use premium pads.


----------



## marc0053

I've only used 17 W/mK on the VRM (for 4 cards now) and the vrm temps are nice and cool. 2x Titan X are now running at 23C on the core (watercooled) and 32C under load (firestrike).
I stopped putting 17 on the memory modules as they are not really how anyways and typically use the standard ek thermal pads.

The 17 W/mK will dry up quickly and are not really re-usable though while I've reused the 11 W/mK a few times without issues.

Worth every penny for the 17 W/mK if you're using it on a 1K card


----------



## OGBeandip

Thanks guys. Going with 17, thats gonna be an expensive purchase to outfit 3 cards with these.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> Thanks guys. Going with 17, thats gonna be an expensive purchase to outfit 3 cards with these.


I just did 2 Titan X on the VRM only and I estimated a $15 investment in 17 W/mK pads


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> I just did 2 Titan X on the VRM only and I estimated a $15 investment in 17 W/mK pads


I take back my previous statement.


----------



## TK421

Have you guys tried to use thermal paste on the vram chips? Can the stock nvidia heatsink make proper contact with the vram chips with thermal paste?


----------



## szeged

heres a comparison of a similar clocked system with 3 txs.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5169899/fs/5655174

my graphics test 1 and 2 scores are super low for some reason compared to his.

physics and combined are about the same.

any ideas here?

i tried putting the cpu at 4.8ghz, didnt help at all on the graphics tests, only the physics and combined.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> heres a comparison of a similar clocked system with 3 txs.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5169899/fs/5655174
> 
> my graphics test 1 and 2 scores are super low for some reason compared to his.
> 
> physics and combined are about the same.
> 
> any ideas here?
> 
> i tried putting the cpu at 4.8ghz, didnt help at all on the graphics tests, only the physics and combined.


did you set NVCP up for benching? also - W10 vs W8?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> did you set NVCP up for benching? also - W10 vs W8?


yeah i set NVCP up, using w10 atm. Dont have a copy of W8 on hand.

it almost feels like the 3rd card just isnt being used at all even though its boosting to max clocks and not throttling.


----------



## fireincairo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> did you set NVCP up for benching? also - W10 vs W8?


Are there specific settings for this? I haven't played around much in NVCP aside from setting up gsync and SLI.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fireincairo*
> 
> Are there specific settings for this? I haven't played around much in NVCP aside from setting up gsync and SLI.


Go to the first post in the Valley benchmark thread

http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0

It shows how to set NVCP up for Valley, just repeat the process for FS.


----------



## fireincairo

Nice. Thanks


----------



## szeged

It feels like I'm only getting the performance of two cards even though all 3 are working 100%. Any ideas at all? Possible screw up with drivers and tri sli?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> It feels like I'm only getting the performance of two cards even though all 3 are working 100%. Any ideas at all? Possible screw up with drivers and tri sli?


I'm running a clean install of Windows 10 Pro without issue. First thing I did was DDU the GFX drivers and then install the latest str8 from Nvidia. I only chose to install the driver and PhysX. You can also try and drain the power from your rig b4 giving it another go.


----------



## szeged

I'm gonna see if I can find a copy of Windows 8 and try that.


----------



## SteezyTN

Stupid question... How do the GPU clock offset work? Is it every 13mhz? How should I overclock the clock core in AB?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Stupid question... How do the GPU clock offset work? Is it every 13mhz? How should I overclock the clock core in AB?




Here is the boost table. Yes, it's in increments of 13.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the boost table. Yes, it's in increments of 13.


Thanks. So every time I up the bar on the core clock, I should do it in increments of 13? I'm just curious because I set 478 (something like that), and it was at 1500mhz in game. Then I set it to 488 and it was at 1510mhz. Then I tried 489 and it went to 1511mhz. This whole thing confuses me lol.

And also, how does the mem slider work? What's the benefit of even ocercloxking the memory?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Thanks. So every time I up the bar on the core clock, I should do it in increments of 13? I'm just curious because I set 478 (something like that), and it was at 1500mhz in game. Then I set it to 488 and it was at 1510mhz. Then I tried 489 and it went to 1511mhz. This whole thing confuses me lol.


If you set it for 1500, you're actually at the lower boost point of 1493.5 in that chart. 1511 is actually 1506.5. It rounds down basically.


----------



## fireincairo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Go to the first post in the Valley benchmark thread
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0
> 
> It shows how to set NVCP up for Valley, just repeat the process for FS.


So now that I'm in windows 10, after opening NVCP, it crashes after about 45 seconds. I reinstalled geforce experience with no luck. Any suggestions?


----------



## SteezyTN

So running Cyclops3 the most stable so far for my one SC and non SC cards in SLI is 1506Mhz at 1.274v. The memory is something that I need to work on. What's the best way to overclock that? Just keep sliding the slider to 8GHz?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So running Cyclops3 the most stable so far for my one SC and non SC cards in SLI is 1506Mhz at 1.274v. The memory is something that I need to work on. What's the best way to overclock that? Just keep sliding the slider to 8GHz?


Give up on the 1500/8Ghz dream my friend. It's just not in the books for you this round.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Give up on the 1500/8Ghz dream my friend. It's just not in the books for you this round.


NEVER!


----------



## szeged

its definitely not in the books for me in tri sli lol. 1480/2000 is where my setup craps out. which im fine with, i think ill leave it at like 1400/7500 for everyday use anyways. gotta get a copy of windows 8 and see if that increases my firestrike scores at all before i test 2 way sli and single cards under water.


----------



## CrazyDiamondFL

Sorry late with this, been busy at a new brewery/winery this weekend.
So continuing with the Heaven tests...
GPU +399/1500MHz. Memory +500, 4001MHz
*2-way sli w/ cards 1 &3 sli, card 2 as physx*
FPS: 61.5
Score: 1550
*3-way sli, CPU physx*
FPS: 87.5
Score: 2205

I may try a few more at higher OC and may go to 3DMark for some more test results...is this helping out the community at all or should I stop?


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyDiamondFL*
> 
> Sorry late with this, been busy at a new brewery/winery this weekend.
> So continuing with the Heaven tests...
> GPU +399/1500MHz. Memory +500, 4001MHz
> *2-way sli w/ cards 1 &3 sli, card 2 as physx*
> FPS: 61.5
> Score: 1550
> *3-way sli, CPU physx*
> FPS: 87.5
> Score: 2205
> 
> I may try a few more at higher OC and may go to 3DMark for some more test results...is this helping out the community at all or should I stop?


It is helping in my book, put to rest the idea that perhaps setting the 3rd card for physx could provide better performance by getting rid of the tri sli issues. I would try it in 3dmark just to assure it isnt heaven specific for whatever reason.


----------



## DADDYDC650

I noticed that GM200 is pretty finicky with overclocks compared to the past couple of Nivida cards. I've also noticed that a lot of TX's crap out around 1500Mhz including all 4 TX's I owned. I'm giving up on my dream of 1506Mhz/8Ghz game stable since I need water cooling to even attempt it. I'll settle for 1405Mhz/8Ghz using 1.15v. Thanks goes out to Sheyster for helping me out.


----------



## CrazyDiamondFL

Ok, cool, please see my other post with different clock speeds....it sure looks to me that 3 way sli works and works well. I will continue in the next day or so and do the same tests but with 3dmark instead.


----------



## xTesla1856

Where can I find the 1.15v BIOS? I'm not seeing in the sticky on page one, and if it is there please excuse my blindness. Thanks


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Where can I find the 1.15v BIOS? I'm not seeing in the sticky on page one, and if it is there please excuse my blindness. Thanks


I don't think you need a bios for 1.15 because the cards stock bios can reach 1.237 (something like that) with just using the voltage.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I don't think you need a bios for 1.15 because the cards stock bios can reach 1.237 (something like that) with just using the voltage.


True but stock bios sucks.

Here's the link to the 1.15v BIOS. TY Sheyster
http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/12210#post_24170415


----------



## xTesla1856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I don't think you need a bios for 1.15 because the cards stock bios can reach 1.237 (something like that) with just using the voltage.


Oh, I thought there was a BIOS for locking the voltage at 1.15 for helping with the stock cooler. Might as well flash the Max Air BIOS then


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Oh, I thought there was a BIOS for locking the voltage at 1.15 for helping with the stock cooler. Might as well flash the Max Air BIOS then


There is, link in my sig for Ultimate BIOS (the third ZIP file in that post), same link that is a few posts above.

*GM200-ULTIMATE-1150mv.zip*

I've been able to OC up to 1405 with the 1.150v BIOS.


----------



## SteezyTN

So I think I found my most stable. 1506/7600 via Cyclops3 1.274v. But I don't think ill be pushing it that hard until I finish my build because ill be adding a 560 and 480 rad additionally to my current setup. I reached 61c on one of my cards lol


----------



## xTesla1856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> There is, link in my sig for Ultimate BIOS (the third ZIP file in that post), same link that is a few posts above.
> 
> *GM200-ULTIMATE-1150mv.zip*
> 
> I've been able to OC up to 1405 with the 1.150v BIOS.


Thanks a lot, it appears my card is a pretty good overclocker (71.7 ASiC). With the 1150 BIOS, I've been running heaven at 1400 core / 4000 memory for about 40 minutes now. Seems pretty stable to me, temps hover around 75°C with my custom fan curve. Fan never goes above 81%.

Thanks a lot for this great BIOS


----------



## gavros777

I recently installed msi afterburner and holy smokes. With evga precision on i was getting all kind of crashes in games and on desktop while watching videos and screen tearing when watching pictures. Star citizen was crashing too from the first second. Needless to say with msi afterburner it's all smooth sailing!


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> I recently installed msi afterburner and holy smokes. With evga precision on i was getting all kind of crashes in games and on desktop while watching videos and screen tearing when watching pictures. Star citizen was crashing too from the first second. Needless to say with msi afterburner it's all smooth sailing!


Never realized it could make that big of a difference, maybe PX is what causes my random crashes in games. Time to switch I suppose.

Edit: switched to afterburner and got an extra 10mhz on stock SC BIOS firestrike stable, so thats a +110 offset. Game stable, who knows. Before I crashed at anything above stock clocks.


----------



## Silent Scone

I've had no issues with latest version of PX and crashing.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> I recently installed msi afterburner and holy smokes. With evga precision on i was getting all kind of crashes in games and on desktop while watching videos and screen tearing when watching pictures. Star citizen was crashing too from the first second. Needless to say with msi afterburner it's all smooth sailing!


PX has some serious degradation issues after a few driver crashes AB does not do this. I've installed PX to use with the KPE and it is pretty toxic to drivers on 8.1 and 10 over time. Basically were it not for K-boost, I'd never install it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> Never realized it could make that big of a difference, maybe PX is what causes my random crashes in games. Time to switch I suppose.
> 
> Edit: switched to afterburner and got an extra 10mhz on stock SC BIOS firestrike stable, so thats a +110 offset. Game stable, who knows. Before I crashed at anything above stock clocks.


probably best to remove PX and DDU the driver package, then install NV drivers followed by MSI AB.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So running Cyclops3 the most stable so far for my one SC and non SC cards in SLI is 1506Mhz at 1.274v. The memory is something that I need to work on. What's the best way to overclock that? Just keep sliding the slider to 8GHz?


Memory slider is an offset (base is 3505) so +494 is 8000.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> its definitely not in the books for me in tri sli lol. 1480/2000 is where my setup craps out. which im fine with, i think ill leave it at like 1400/7500 for everyday use anyways. gotta get a copy of windows 8 and see if that increases my firestrike scores at all before i test 2 way sli and single cards under water.


W8 will give you a hundred point or more, but that's not what you got going on there. The SLI is not working correctly for some reason - probably a driver setting or G-synch enabled or something?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> True but *stock bios sucks*.
> Here's the link to the 1.15v BIOS. TY Sheyster
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/12210#post_24170415


Lol - well then all the mod bios suk. The mod bios all have the same underlying microcode - only thing you are getting with the mods other folks have made is a power limit boost, voltage increase (irrelevant for a 1.15V bios), disabling a 13MHz thermal safety, and hopefully a clock table slide to match the voltage table slide. Only two things will really help TX: a slight increase in voltage, and a bit more on the power limit to coincide. Increasing the power limit at stock or below voltages is really not doing anything.


----------



## szeged

uninstalling drivers completely again here we go... zzz.

reinstalled everything.

same problem still. really getting old now.


----------



## fireincairo

I guess I'll try uninstalling geforce and drivers to fix the constant NVCP crashes...

Windows 10


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> PX has some serious degradation issues after a few driver crashes AB does not do this. I've installed PX to use with the KPE and it is pretty toxic to drivers on 8.1 and 10 over time. Basically were it not for K-boost, I'd never install it.
> probably best to remove PX and DDU the driver package, then install NV drivers followed by MSI AB.
> Memory slider is an offset (base is 3505) so +494 is 8000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W8 will give you a hundred point or more, but that's not what you got going on there. The SLI is not working correctly for some reason - probably a driver setting or G-synch enabled or something?
> Lol - well then all the mod bios suk. The mod bios all have the same underlying microcode - only thing you are getting with the mods other folks have made is a power limit boost, voltage increase (irrelevant for a 1.15V bios), disabling a 13MHz thermal safety, and hopefully a clock table slide to match the voltage table slide. Only two things will really help TX: a slight increase in voltage, and a bit more on the power limit to coincide. Increasing the power limit at stock or below voltages is really not doing anything.


Stock BIOS kinda sucks for me because my cards will at times hit 75c and throttle. Plus when I'm bored I can flash a custom BIOS and squeeze as much juice as possible.

BTW, I know all these files share the same code. I've been messing with computers for 22 years now. Don't know it all but I know enough.


----------



## szeged

ok so i think tri sli is working in firestrike because its getting higher fps than 2 cards but for some reason it seems like my graphics test one and graphics test two refuse to go over 193 fps no matter what settings i use and no matter what overclocks i use.

reinstalling 3dmark now, maybe something got buggered up with that.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Stock BIOS kinda sucks for me because my cards will at times hit 75c and throttle. Plus when I'm bored I can flash a custom BIOS and squeeze as much juice as possible.
> 
> BTW, I know all these files share the same code. I've been messing with computers for 22 years now. Don't know it all but I know enough.


Never had a doubt bro! Yeah - keeping air cooled cards under 75C takes max fans and great airflow for sure. Can't say I have much experience with that.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> ok so i think tri sli is working in firestrike because its getting higher fps than 2 cards but for some reason it seems like my graphics test one and graphics test two refuse to go over 193 fps no matter what settings i use and no matter what overclocks i use.
> 
> reinstalling 3dmark now, maybe something got buggered up with that.


Scone was having the same issue in tri-sli. You said Unigine was scaling okay?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Never had a doubt bro! Yeah - keeping air cooled cards under 75C takes max fans and great airflow for sure. Can't say I have much experience with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scone was having the same issue in tri-sli. You said Unigine was scaling okay?


My sarcasm meter has gone thru the roof!!!

Surprisingly my TX's don't get that loud at 1405Mhz/8Ghz using 1.15v. They will at times hit 75c with certain games but it's not as bad as it was with voltage applied that's 4 sure. Us folks with poor air cooled rigs have no idea what it feels like to keep TXs under 75c.


----------



## gavros777

After i upgraded to the latest version of windows 10 msi afterburner keeps crashing my games from the first second but evga precision makes them work fine. Anyone knows why this is happening?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> After i upgraded to the latest version of windows 10 msi afterburner keeps crashing my games from the first second but evga precision makes them work fine. Anyone knows why this is happening?


lol - I'm having the exact opposite effect! was just gonna post that PX keeps corrupting the drivers with the 980TiKP. After one or more driver crashes with K boost enabled, disabling k-boost, reboots etc - card wil not down clock all the way.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - I'm having the exact opposite effect! was just gonna post that PX keeps corrupting the drivers with the 980TiKP. After one or more driver crashes with K boost enabled, disabling k-boost, reboots etc - card wil not down clock all the way.


happens on my txs also, tried kboost to see if that would help scores, just screwed everything up more.


----------



## deadwidesmile

I don't always kboost, but when I do, I make sure it blows up my drivers with hellfire.


----------



## CrazyDiamondFL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> After i upgraded to the latest version of windows 10 msi afterburner keeps crashing my games from the first second but evga precision makes them work fine. Anyone knows why this is happening?


I have the exact oppostie..PX was crashing everything, went to AB and so far so good.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - I'm having the exact opposite effect! was just gonna post that PX keeps corrupting the drivers with the 980TiKP. After one or more driver crashes with K boost enabled, disabling k-boost, reboots etc - card wil not down clock all the way.


Agreed, I had to re-install drivers twice form what I think was PX.

Didn't have time to run more tests save these 2...3dmark Firestrike
GPU [email protected]/Memory +500/4001MHz
*2-way sli cards 1&3, card 2 physx*
Total Score: 24861
Graphics: 35241
Physx: 17849
Combined: 9490
*3-way sli, CPU physx*
Total Score: 27347
Graphics: 43356
Physx: 17611
Combined: 9302

It is curious that on 2-way the physx and combined were higher, I'm assuming that it is because I have one gpu totally for physx and that's all it does as opposed to CPU which would be doing physx and everything else that it has to do.


----------



## SteezyTN

Another quick question. How safe is it to run Cyclops3 at 1.274 during gaming all the time. I don't mean 24/7 as in 24/7, but 24/7 as in everytime I do play a game.


----------



## szeged

1.27v should be no problem for the tx vrms under water or decent fan speed on air.


----------



## CrazyDiamondFL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Another quick question. How safe is it to run Cyclops3 at 1.274 during gaming all the time. I don't mean 24/7 as in 24/7, but 24/7 as in everytime I do play a game.


That's all I use when playing TW3...OC'd 1500MHz/4001MHz


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Another quick question. How safe is it to run Cyclops3 at 1.274 during gaming all the time. I don't mean 24/7 as in 24/7, but 24/7 as in everytime I do play a game.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyDiamondFL*
> 
> That's all I use when playing TW3...OC'd 1500MHz/4001MHz


^^ same here


----------



## SteezyTN

looks like 1506 is a no go for me and my cards... Unless I apply more voltage, but that's not going to happen, even under water haha. I'll try and keep stable at 1493.

*coil whine... What's the best way to get rid of it? I'm having the issue under water too.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> looks like 1506 is a no go for me and my cards... Unless I apply more voltage, but that's not going to happen, even under water haha. I'll try and keep stable at 1493.
> 
> *coil whine... What's the best way to get rid of it? I'm having the issue under water too.


Users in the Fury threads are leaving the cards in 99% usage scenarios , particularly high FPS situations for hours on end. Apparently it reduces the coil whine permanently. May not work the same on the TX however , and i would not recommend this unless you have watercooling (which you do).

See post 3052.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1547314/official-amd-r9-radeon-fury-nano-x-x2-fiji-owners-club/3050#post_24217355

Quoting xer0h0ur

"Have you by any chance tried to leave it at load over night? Basically use whatever it is that causes the worst coil whine for you and leave it idling on that for a night or two. It doesn't have to be something that necessarily causes high temps either. I used the CS:GO menu and uncapped the framerate so it was shooting into the thousands which in itself didn't really spike my temps but gave me coil whine. Left it like that over night for two nights. My coil whine is nearly inaudible anymore unless I shut off all my radiator fans which aren't loud to begin with."

Have not heard of anything else unfortunately short of RMA .. a lot of cards have this issue however.

You can solve it another way ... build a chillbox and have total silence .. if the air is trapped it makes no noise


----------



## RedM00N

Thanks for reminding me about the 1.15v bios. Gonna see if all 3 (or at least 2) of my cards can stay firestrike/folding stable with it @1400. Apply my own tweaks too. Maybe even per card voltage.

The 1500/8000 dream is nice, but takes to much power(I need two PSU's for this), puts off too much heat, and (with increased fan rpm limits) puts off too much noise, though the noise doesn't bother me.

Maxwell seems boring to overclock when you start to apply voltage


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> Thanks for reminding me about the 1.15v bios. Gonna see if all 3 (or at least 2) of my cards can stay firestrike/folding stable with it @1400. Apply my own tweaks too. Maybe even per card voltage.
> 
> The 1500/8000 dream is nice, but takes to much power(I need two PSU's for this), puts off too much heat, and (with increased fan rpm limits) puts off too much noise, though the noise doesn't bother me.
> 
> Maxwell seems boring to overclock when you start to apply voltage


What's the chance of nvidia deliberately gimping maxwell on ambient temp cooling?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> What's the chance of nvidia deliberately gimping maxwell on ambient temp cooling?


it's not a gimp - thermal protection.


----------



## Kylar182

Trying to use the NVFlash from here and all I get in options are Enter to continue or q to quit. No option to type anything in.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> Trying to use the NVFlash from here and all I get in options are Enter to continue or q to quit. No option to type anything in.


are you following the guide 100%?

disable device.

open cmd as admin.

cd C:/Nvflash folder destination wherever its saved to

nvflash -6 biosname.rom

?

or how are you doing it?


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> are you following the guide 100%?
> 
> disable device.
> 
> open cmd as admin.
> 
> cd C:/Nvflash folder destination wherever its saved to
> 
> nvflash -6 biosname.rom
> 
> ?
> 
> or how are you doing it?


Like an idiot, I just opened the NVFLASH application file instead of cmd prompt first


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> Like an idiot, I just opened the NVFLASH application file instead of cmd prompt first












jpm has a nice guide on the front page step by step on how to do it.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> Thanks for reminding me about the 1.15v bios. Gonna see if all 3 (or at least 2) of my cards can stay firestrike/folding stable with it @1400. Apply my own tweaks too. Maybe even per card voltage.
> 
> The 1500/8000 dream is nice, but takes to much power(I need two PSU's for this), puts off too much heat, and (with increased fan rpm limits) puts off too much noise, though the noise doesn't bother me.
> 
> Maxwell seems boring to overclock when you start to apply voltage


I love that 1.15v undervolt "sweet spot". When my second T-X gets here later this week, I plan to run them both at 1.15v 24/7.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jpm has a nice guide on the front page step by step on how to do it.


And if you wait around a bit, he'll paste it into a reply just for you.


----------



## szeged

gonna try your ultimate WC bios today and see if that will help my firestrike problem out. i doubt its a bios problem since theyre running just fine but...desperate times call for...not so desperate measures.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> What's the chance of nvidia deliberately gimping maxwell on ambient temp cooling?


Well, with the Ultimate BIOS, the new "gimp" limit is effectively 85 deg C.


----------



## szeged

i need to find an epower board, strong island is having all the fun to himself here







why are they so rare now


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> And if you wait around a bit, he'll paste it into a reply just for you.


Lolol.

I have a man crush on you two, I swear.

The guide on the front page really is exactly what you got to do. I've flashed every bios after being scared to flash for ages. Very straight forward if you take a deep breath and take your time.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> gonna try your ultimate WC bios today and see if that will help my firestrike problem out. i doubt its a bios problem since theyre running just fine but...desperate times call for...not so desperate measures.


Cool, I assume you're trying the 1.281v version. Let me know how it worked for you.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> I have a man crush on you two, I swear.


DO NOT WANT!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Cool, I assume you're trying the 1.281v version. Let me know how it worked for you.


yep thats the one. ill try it when it cools off a bit here.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> DO NOT WANT!


Me either but I can't help it when you flirt like that... out my control, sir.


----------



## RedM00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I love that 1.15v undervolt "sweet spot". When my second T-X gets here later this week, I plan to run them both at 1.15v 24/7.


I'm mainly doing it for the power consumption. And also in hoped that I can get all three at 1400 undervolted, in games/firestrike while staying on one power supply (1200w).

I'm sure at least one card can go lower than 1.15 It did 1480 ad 1.168 for an hour in Firestrike.


----------



## Jpmboy

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



flash commands for 2 card SLI with no PLX chip on the MB:

1) disable SLI
2) open dev manager and disable drivers on both cards
3) open the NVFlash folder:

Win7: shift-rt-click in the folder > "open command window here"
W8/8.1/10: file>open> command prompt as admin

4) type:

nvflash --list (note the GPU pcie lanes - probably 0, 1, 2 etc unless you have a PLX chip
nvflash -i1 --protectoff
nvflash -i1 -6 newromname.rom
Hit Y every time asked

5) Type:

nvflash -i0 --protectoff
nvflash -i0 -6 newromname.rom
Hit Y when asked

Exit the cmnd window after the flash finishes

6) enable the drivers in dev manager. DO NOT enable sli yet
7) reboot and enable SLI
8) reboot again


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I love that 1.15v undervolt "sweet spot". When my second T-X gets here later this week, I plan to run them both at 1.15v 24/7.


Running both of my beasts at 1405/8Ghz using 1.15v. Stays nice and relatively cool and the fans aren't blasting away like before.


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> flash commands for 2 card SLI with no PLX chip on the MB:
> 
> 1) disable SLI
> 2) open dev manager and disable drivers on both cards
> 3) open the NVFlash folder:
> 
> Win7: shift-rt-click in the folder > "open command window here"
> W8/8.1/10: file>open> command prompt as admin
> 
> 4) type:
> 
> nvflash --list (note the GPU pcie lanes - probably 0, 1, 2 etc unless you have a PLX chip
> nvflash -i1 --protectoff
> nvflash -i1 -6 newromname.rom
> Hit Y every time asked
> 
> 5) Type:
> 
> nvflash -i0 --protectoff
> nvflash -i0 -6 newromname.rom
> Hit Y when asked
> 
> Exit the cmnd window after the flash finishes
> 
> 6) enable the drivers in dev manager. DO NOT enable sli yet
> 7) reboot and enable SLI
> 8) reboot again


We should start placing bets on how long it takes him to paste this after someone tries installing or troubleshooting a BIOS


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> flash commands for 2 card SLI with no PLX chip on the MB:
> 
> 1) disable SLI
> 2) open dev manager and disable drivers on both cards
> 3) open the NVFlash folder:
> 
> Win7: shift-rt-click in the folder > "open command window here"
> W8/8.1/10: file>open> command prompt as admin
> 
> 4) type:
> 
> nvflash --list (note the GPU pcie lanes - probably 0, 1, 2 etc unless you have a PLX chip
> nvflash -i1 --protectoff
> nvflash -i1 -6 newromname.rom
> Hit Y every time asked
> 
> 5) Type:
> 
> nvflash -i0 --protectoff
> nvflash -i0 -6 newromname.rom
> Hit Y when asked
> 
> Exit the cmnd window after the flash finishes
> 
> 6) enable the drivers in dev manager. DO NOT enable sli yet
> 7) reboot and enable SLI
> 8) reboot again


Now why am I not surprised?









All you need now is a new link in your sig, "How to flash your video card BIOS (single, dual, tri, quad, plx all supported)". It will look nice right under the "How to add your rig to your sig" link.


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Now why am I not surprised?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you need now is a new link in your sig, "How to flash your video card BIOS (single, dual, tri, quad, plx all supported)". It will look nice right under the "How to add your rig to your sig" link.


Someone should go through the thread and count how many replies are BIOS flash instructions, all 13.5k posts.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Now why am I not surprised?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you need now is a new link in your sig, "How to flash your video card BIOS (single, dual, tri, quad, plx all supported)". It will look nice right under the "How to add your rig to your sig" link.


lol - did it just for you bro. (and some grins).








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> Someone should go through the thread and count how many replies are BIOS flash instructions, all 13.5k posts.


= # of posters that do not look at the OP.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> Someone should go through the thread and count how many replies are BIOS flash instructions, all 13.5k posts.


I went back like 30 pages and counted 9. I might have missed a few.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> Someone should go through the thread and count how many replies are BIOS flash instructions, all 13.5k posts.


Not gonna do that myself, BUT a quick search of this thread reveals Jpmboy has *909* posts in this thread alone!!


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Not gonna do that myself, BUT a quick search of this thread reveals Jpmboy has *909* posts in this thread alone!!


Well if in the last 30 pages 9 were BIOS instructions, lets assume all Jpmboy. With 1351 pages and 9 BIOS posts every 30 pages. Thats around 400 if Im not too drunk to math.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Not gonna do that myself, BUT a quick search of this thread reveals Jpmboy has *909* posts in this thread alone!!


sad thing is ... you were close.









yeah - that's probably enough.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Holy God. I have a 5960x, a MSI X99 SLI Plus Motherboard, Corsair LPX 3000mhz ram and an EK acrylic FC block just sitting, all in their pretty boxes waiting to be put in. Why am I not getting on this? FedEx. Fed-#@%@#%^-Ex delayed my shipment for over 4 days. Arrives tomorrow.

When I'm at work..

... I hate FedEx. I knew I should have picked UPS when I ordered with PPCs when I felt like I was cheating on my UPS guy that now knows my name.


----------



## RedM00N

So the 1.15v bios that i got and slightly modded is working fine so far. About 30% less fan speed and about a few C lower on temps. Temps still seem pretty high, though I'm not sure what would be considered normal for 3way, just figured they'd drop alot more.

I can also do folding on my cpu as well, so 9T plus the 3 cards @ 1402/1402/1412 and no power trip yet(on 1200w). Thinking of lowering the voltage by -13mv increments each till I loose stability on the weakest card within a 5day timespan. Then I'll check (and hope) its stable in games/FS.

Also, would lowering the power table values for wattage happen to give a cooler card? I noticed temps seems to vary from bios to bios some cooler while some hotter, so I thought about doing this too.


----------



## fireincairo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Holy God. I have a 5960x, a MSI X99 SLI Plus Motherboard, Corsair LPX 3000mhz ram and an EK acrylic FC block just sitting, all in their pretty boxes waiting to be put in. Why am I not getting on this? FedEx. Fed-#@%@#%^-Ex delayed my shipment for over 4 days. Arrives tomorrow.
> 
> When I'm at work..
> 
> ... I hate FedEx. I knew I should have picked UPS when I ordered with PPCs when I felt like I was cheating on my UPS guy that now knows my name.


I've always had the worst experience with FedEx. They often don't even try to get into my apartment building.


----------



## ShaunB

Looking to water cool my Titan X, need some opinions on the waterblocks available

I currenty have a H100i that i will be removing and doing my own loop. I have been looking at EK and Koolance mostly but dont really know if one is better than other.

This will be my first water project to the build in my signature.

Does the nickel really help with cooling ?

I like the looks of the clear waterblocks so you can see the coolant, I am planning on doing green coolant.

any suggestions on pumps, and cpu waterblacks to pair with this would be appreciated.

I might have room for this rad http://koolance.com/hx-240xc-radiator-2-fan-120mm-30-fpi-copper

I can only go with a 2 fan rad, I assume this will be enough for a mild OC on CPU and decent OC on Titan X ?

Thank You !


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Holy God. I have a 5960x, a MSI X99 SLI Plus Motherboard, Corsair LPX 3000mhz ram and an EK acrylic FC block just sitting, all in their pretty boxes waiting to be put in. Why am I not getting on this? FedEx. Fed-#@%@#%^-Ex delayed my shipment for over 4 days. Arrives tomorrow.
> 
> When I'm at work..
> 
> ... I hate FedEx. I knew I should have picked UPS when I ordered with PPCs when I felt like I was cheating on my UPS guy that now knows my name.


Amen, back when I was ordering 980's (some time ago) I ordered through NewEgg (don't even get me started on them) and you can't choose FedEx or UPS. They chose FedEx for me and two and a half weeks later my "overnight" delivery of 4x980's arrived!


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> Amen, back when I was ordering 980's (some time ago) I ordered through NewEgg (don't even get me started on them) and you can't choose FedEx or UPS. They chose FedEx for me and two and a half weeks later my "overnight" delivery of 4x980's arrived!


Poor driver would get an earful from me for that, man. I'm pretty nice all around but sometimes... whew, I'll work myself up with certain things like that.

"HEY, YOU'RE LATE..."


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaunB*
> 
> Looking to water cool my Titan X, need some opinions on the waterblocks available
> 
> I currenty have a H100i that i will be removing and doing my own loop. I have been looking at EK and Koolance mostly but dont really know if one is better than other.
> 
> This will be my first water project to the build in my signature.
> 
> Does the nickel really help with cooling ?
> 
> I like the looks of the clear waterblocks so you can see the coolant, I am planning on doing green coolant.
> 
> any suggestions on pumps, and cpu waterblacks to pair with this would be appreciated.
> 
> I might have room for this rad http://koolance.com/hx-240xc-radiator-2-fan-120mm-30-fpi-copper
> 
> I can only go with a 2 fan rad, I assume this will be enough for a mild OC on CPU and decent OC on Titan X ?
> 
> Thank You !


First priority is knowing how much space you have and second is choosing components that fit that space. Brands are not 100% interchangeable in quality but they are for the most part in sizes.


----------



## ShaunB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> First priority is knowing how much space you have and second is choosing components that fit that space. Brands are not 100% interchangeable in quality but they are for the most part in sizes.


Thanks,

I do not have a lot of room, my H100i radiator take up just about the entire width of the case, I do have room for the GPU waterblocks but am guessing I might need a smaller pump. I just am not sure which company to go with for the Titan X block if one is rated beter over another or if there are any to avoid.


----------



## CrazyDiamondFL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaunB*
> 
> Looking to water cool my Titan X, need some opinions on the waterblocks available
> 
> I currenty have a H100i that i will be removing and doing my own loop. I have been looking at EK and Koolance mostly but dont really know if one is better than other.
> 
> This will be my first water project to the build in my signature.
> 
> Does the nickel really help with cooling ?
> 
> I like the looks of the clear waterblocks so you can see the coolant, I am planning on doing green coolant.
> 
> any suggestions on pumps, and cpu waterblacks to pair with this would be appreciated.
> 
> I might have room for this rad http://koolance.com/hx-240xc-radiator-2-fan-120mm-30-fpi-copper
> 
> I can only go with a 2 fan rad, I assume this will be enough for a mild OC on CPU and decent OC on Titan X ?
> 
> Thank You !


The metal inside doesn't make that much difference imho...hehehe, you want green and clear, just look at the pics of my rig in my profile...all EK waterblocks...see my sig for other stuff like the rads.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> First priority is knowing how much space you have and second is choosing components that fit that space. Brands are not 100% interchangeable in quality but they are for the most part in sizes.


This is a very wise statement and one that you should follow @ShaunB


----------



## ShaunB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyDiamondFL*
> 
> The metal inside doesn't make that much difference imho...hehehe, you want green and clear, just look at the pics of my rig in my profile...all EK waterblocks...see my sig for other stuff like the rads.
> This is a very wise statement and one that you should follow @ShaunB


I have a pretty good idea on how I am going to mod my case for everything, it wont be near as complex as yours. Just one rad, pump, resavoir and cooling only CPU and GPU.

Your rig is pretty sick, I opted for a smaller HTPC build on this machine.

Not to get too far off track here but, are these LEDS in your res and is that also EK ?


----------



## CrazyDiamondFL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaunB*
> 
> Not to get too far off track here but, are these LEDS in your res and is that also EK ?


Thank you for the compliment, much appreciated









Yes those are LED's in the reservoirs and no the LEDs are not from EK, they are DarkSide, 5mm Modular UV LEDs...got them from performance pcs. There are 6 holes in each reservoir, I was able to do 4 LEDs in each reservoir. If you take off the mesh covering on the wires you could do 6...it's not the size of the LED's that limits it, it's the "wire dressing" that does because there are grooves that you route the wiring through on the bottom of the rez. I ordered 4 each because I didn't want to mesh with the mesh stuff.(lazy, lol).


----------



## SteezyTN

My Titan X SLI build log, check it out


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> My Titan X SLI build log, check it out


You can't really _get rid_ of coilwhine it's a natural occurrence whereby the coils are resonating at a frequency you're able to hear. You can try replacing the cables or using individual cables for each card if not already rather than split cables, changing either the PSU or the cards for different ones (I don't agree with RMA'ing a card for coil whine but this is the nature of the question you're asking). I don't think the TX boards are particularly well shielded anyway. All my Reference NVIDIA cards going back to 680 have whined in some fashion, some louder than others and some barely at all.


----------



## X4er0

Who here can unlock the voltages sliders in the default BIOS, i was playing around with ultimate bios and my TX boosted to 1519MHz and can finish heaven and valley but temps were 80ish instead of the 70 degrees with my ACX 2.0 cooler, RPM was 1900ish to keep it under 80 degrees.

I want to see what the default sliders are at so i can create a BIOS for 24/7 and make all my TX stay at 1300MHz without throttling.

Oh and why 1300MHz? Because i'm lazy and don't want to find the sweetspot of all three TX's individually, 1300MHz must be a speed they all can do 100%

And now my mind is blown, how is it possible that my TX SLI has a lower score in valley than my single TX, PC specs are the same.









Never mind, in heaven my score is more than doubled, it's just valley.


----------



## BrettJSr72

For those of you running PX, did you get yours off EVGA.com or via Steam? I know they should be the same program, just curious if there was anything different.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrettJSr72*
> 
> For those of you running PX, did you get yours off EVGA.com or via Steam? I know they should be the same program, just curious if there was anything different.


I always get mine direct from EVGA, as Steam is slower to upload the latest versions!!!


----------



## kcgti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> My Titan X SLI build log, check it out


Just read it and can't wait to see it. I love your 750d build and it makes me want to do rigid tubing in mine as I just moved from an air 540 case into a 750d. Can't justify a CL case right now plus I wouldn't mind getting a second TX. I look at my build and can't figure out how a 240 will fit on the bottom with one on the front either, I would probably have to swap that rad out to a different one.

Do you have a build log on your 750d?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X4er0*
> 
> Who here can unlock the voltages sliders in the default BIOS, i was playing around with ultimate bios and my TX boosted to 1519MHz and can finish heaven and valley but temps were 80ish instead of the 70 degrees with my ACX 2.0 cooler, RPM was 1900ish to keep it under 80 degrees.


That's why there are 6 versions of the ultimate BIOS with different voltages, from 1.150v up to 1.281v.

Also, if you're running 1519 MHz with an air-cooled card, you can't really expect to run 60 deg C now can you?


----------



## maybejustone

Quick question, it seems like all of the modded BIOSes raise the power limit well beyond 300W, thing is I though that the most a 6+8pin power config could push was 275W. Is everyone running a modded bios also doing the external power mod, or am I missing something else?


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maybejustone*
> 
> Quick question, it seems like all of the modded BIOSes raise the power limit well beyond 300W, thing is I though that the most a 6+8pin power config could push was 275W. Is everyone running a modded bios also doing the external power mod, or am I missing something else?


You can pull a lot more wattage through 6+8pin than what the standard is. Same with pcie slot too. Just because you raise your power limit doesn't automatically mean your going to draw that much more power.


----------



## X4er0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> That's why there are 6 versions of the ultimate BIOS with different voltages, from 1.150v up to 1.281v.
> 
> Also, if you're running 1519 MHz with an air-cooled card, you can't really expect to run 60 deg C now can you?


That's what i'm saying, that's the reason why i want to go for 1300MHz for 24/7 but i want to see how a unlocked default bios looks like, because the default bios only has 1 slider and it's 1250mV - 1250mV but it won't show the other sliders.

I'll just try them all out, the watts are all maxed (400Watt) in your BIOS but that's just what he can get and won't use it al, like the gates are open and the card decides how much he wants from the rails, am i correct?

Hard setting the Volt is what will make your card go warm right?


----------



## X4er0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> You can pull a lot more wattage through 6+8pin than what the standard is. Same with pcie slot too. Just because you raise your power limit doesn't automatically mean your going to draw that much more power.


To add more words to your explanation here is a copy paste:

The PCI-E connecter has 6 pins. They are not all used for power. For the 6 pin connector, Pins 1 & 3 are 12V & each can carry 8 Amps. Pin 2 by spec is not connected, although some PSU manufacturers do add a 12V line there. Pins 4 & 6 are Com return lines. Pin5 is Com for sensing. Using 2 lines, you get 12V*8A*2= 192Watts, much over the required 75Watts. With an 8 pin PCI-E connector, 2 Com lines are added (4&8) not a 12V & Com. There, Pins 1,2,3 are 12V, Pin 4 is a Com for the 8 pin connector sensing, Pin 5,7,8 are Com return lines, & pin 6 is for the 6 pin connector sensing. Using that config, 12V*8Amp*3=288 Watts, much over the required 150Watts.

But the PCIe slot max out at +/-75Watts.


----------



## maybejustone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X4er0*
> 
> To add more words to your explanation here is a copy paste:
> 
> The PCI-E connecter has 6 pins. They are not all used for power. For the 6 pin connector, Pins 1 & 3 are 12V & each can carry 8 Amps. Pin 2 by spec is not connected, although some PSU manufacturers do add a 12V line there. Pins 4 & 6 are Com return lines. Pin5 is Com for sensing. Using 2 lines, you get 12V*8A*2= 192Watts, much over the required 75Watts. With an 8 pin PCI-E connector, 2 Com lines are added (4&8) not a 12V & Com. There, Pins 1,2,3 are 12V, Pin 4 is a Com for the 8 pin connector sensing, Pin 5,7,8 are Com return lines, & pin 6 is for the 6 pin connector sensing. Using that config, 12V*8Amp*3=288 Watts, much over the required 150Watts.
> 
> But the PCIe slot max out at +/-75Watts.


Ok, that makes sense, I just didn't wan't to overload the circuit.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X4er0*
> 
> That's what i'm saying, that's the reason why i want to go for 1300MHz for 24/7 but i want to see how a unlocked default bios looks like, because the default bios only has 1 slider and it's 1250mV - 1250mV but it won't show the other sliders.
> 
> I'll just try them all out, the watts are all maxed (400Watt) in your BIOS but that's just what he can get and won't use it al, like the gates are open and the card decides how much he wants from the rails, am i correct?
> 
> Hard setting the Volt is what will make your card go warm right?


If you only want 1300 for 24/7, just use the 1.150v version of the BIOS.









The Ultimate BIOS downclocks to 135 MHz when not under load and voltage also goes down accordingly. It's only at 1.150v when under load, unless you have voltage locked in AB/PX (Kboost).

With 1300 MHz and 1.150v, no need to touch the power slider.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcgti*
> 
> Just read it and can't wait to see it. I love your 750d build and it makes me want to do rigid tubing in mine as I just moved from an air 540 case into a 750d. Can't justify a CL case right now plus I wouldn't mind getting a second TX. I look at my build and can't figure out how a 240 will fit on the bottom with one on the front either, I would probably have to swap that rad out to a different one.
> 
> Do you have a build log on your 750d?


I do, but it's kinda crappy lol.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1549076/build-log-evga-gtx-titan-x-sli-4770k


----------



## sovski

Installing new EVGA ACX Cooler on the Titan's. Would love to report back what the difference is and if this is worth. Main monitor set up is a 4K 27" and two 2K 27" Stock coolers I would get 62-63c idle. I'll post results tonight.


----------



## replica13

After a few weeks my PC is finaly done! Got 2 titans water cooled with ek water blocks and a kolance exos. Running on i7 4790k. Cant wait to come back from work and start ocing. For now with the core +230 and memory +350 with max pwer and vol the temp hold 43 and below. So i gues there is much more to explore with moded bios.


----------



## deadwidesmile

My bitspower bragi was missing the top block and cpu block. Damn.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sovski*
> 
> Installing new EVGA ACX Cooler on the Titan's. Would love to report back what the difference is and if this is worth. Main monitor set up is a 4K 27" and two 2K 27" Stock coolers I would get 62-63c idle. I'll post results tonight.


1.274v heavy overclock testing + gallery please?


----------



## X4er0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> 1.274v heavy overclock testing + gallery please?


I got mine stable on 1519MHz 80ish degrees in valley and heaven.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *replica13*
> 
> After a few weeks my PC is finaly done! Got 2 titans water cooled with ek water blocks and a kolance exos. Running on i7 4790k. Cant wait to come back from work and start ocing. For now with the core +230 and memory +350 with max pwer and vol the temp hold 43 and below. So i gues there is much more to explore with moded bios.


Welcome aboard! Water's, err..lukewarm, generally


----------



## kcgti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I do, but it's kinda crappy lol.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1549076/build-log-evga-gtx-titan-x-sli-4770k


Awesome, thanks man, I really want to try my hand at rigid tubing. I don't know why I had to get into WC, I think I've spend almost a much on swapping parts this year as have on modding my car.


----------



## sovski

Alright guys installed the new ACX Coolers and I'm pretty impressed. Over all build quality is nice, aesthetics-- I'm pleased with the purchases. After about a 10 min warm up I'm now idling around 54-55c down from the 62-64 i would get before. Not exactly advertised numbers but also not too bad, thought it would have been better. I'm also running at stock voltage. Let me know if you have any questions out there, I would be glad to answer. I don't see too many ACX TITAN X cooler guys out there!

 - Install
 - Afterburner
 - GPUZ

I just realized that i posted in the "TITAN" thread and not the "TITAN X" thread. Son of a... I'm drained today


----------



## CrazyDiamondFL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> 1.274v heavy overclock testing + gallery please?


See some of my previous posts...


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sovski*
> 
> Alright guys installed the new ACX Coolers and I'm pretty impressed. Over all build quality is nice, aesthetics-- I'm pleased with the purchases. After about a 10 min warm up I'm now idling around 54-55c down from the 62-64 i would get before. Not exactly advertised numbers but also not too bad, thought it would have been better. I'm also running at stock voltage. Let me know if you have any questions out there, I would be glad to answer. I don't see too many ACX TITAN X cooler guys out there!
> 
> - Install
> - Afterburner
> - GPUZ
> 
> I just realized that i posted in the "TITAN" thread and not the "TITAN X" thread. Son of a... I'm drained today


Assuming you own GTA V or Witcher 3, what are your temps at load after 30 minutes @ max settings?


----------



## sovski

Hi there,

On max/ultra settings @ 4k 77-78c for 20-30 mins. Haven't really tested this set up much-- although, the pure horse power is nice. I mainly wanted to get my Idle temps down. I was a little shocked to see my temps jump so much with the monitor set up I have; going from 1080p to 2160p made my temps jump 20c+.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Thanks. What were your fans running at when your cards hit 80c at load? Pushing all those extra pixels have your cards busting their butts for once, lol.


----------



## sovski

Top card is running just under 80c @ load and about ~3700 RPM; not too sure what % speed that is. At stock I just leave it at auto ~2200 RPM pretty quiet for me. Bottom card full load ran at 70-71c and at ~2800 RPM.


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Thanks. What were your fans running at when your cards hit 80c at load? Pushing all those extra pixels have your cards busting their butts for once, lol.


I run 3x1440p with four of these bad boys on water. More pixels make the cards stay at a higher power rate and sit at base frequency. Only way to change is by modifying the bios.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sovski*
> 
> Top card is running just under 80c @ load and about ~3700 RPM; not too sure what % speed that is. At stock I just leave it at auto ~2200 RPM pretty quiet for me. Bottom card full load ran at 70-71c and at ~2800 RPM.


seems like the ACX is slightly better than stock cooler.


----------



## sovski

I would say that the advertised numbers EVGA puts out isn't what I'm getting. Although, interesting EVGA uses 980 as the figures for the Titan X.

As a complete package, sound, performance, etc... I would lean more towards, 11-12% better than the stock cooler.

Maybe we can get an EVGA rep to chime in so I can confirm numbers.


----------



## maybejustone

So I've managed to get 1460/7800 with Sheyster's WC bios, is that about normal for a max OC? I'm using the the EVGA hybrid cooler + backplate, which is very cool and quiet, but GPU temp still gets to about 75C under load (I think it was 55C or lower at stock).


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maybejustone*
> 
> So I've managed to get 1460/7800 with Sheyster's WC bios, is that about normal for a max OC? I'm using the the EVGA hybrid cooler + backplate, which is very cool and quiet, but GPU temp still gets to about 75C under load (I think it was 55C or lower at stock).


That's pretty hot for those clock speed. What voltage is that bios? Mine is stock bios +65 milivolts 1460/8000 and I run 26c/41c loaded.


----------



## maybejustone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> That's pretty hot for those clock speed. What voltage is that bios? Mine is stock bios +65 milivolts 1460/8000 and I run 26c/41c loaded.


1.274V, ambient is pretty high right now though. Are you running a custom loop?


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maybejustone*
> 
> 1.274V, ambient is pretty high right now though. Are you running a custom loop?


Yes, have 4 TX's , Rampage V Mobo and a 5960x on my loop. What's your ambient temperature, radiator setup and number of fans?


----------



## replica13

Thats what i managed to achive so far. I love the temp. with stock never got lower than 75c on 85% fan speed. And water cooling not going above 47-48c. Using the ultimate gm200 hight volt bios on both titans. For a more agressive oc i think i need more power. Gonna try more tommorow. Wish me luck.


----------



## maybejustone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> Yes, have 4 TX's , Rampage V Mobo and a 5960x on my loop. What's your ambient temperature, radiator setup and number of fans?


I'm using a CLC, the EVGA Titan X Hybrid cooler. It's just one 120mm fan radiator and fan, although I was thinking about adding another 120mm. It also still uses the stock Titan X blower cooler and VRM heatsink. Ambient is just under 24C.


----------



## X4er0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sovski*
> 
> I would say that the advertised numbers EVGA puts out isn't what I'm getting. Although, interesting EVGA uses 980 as the figures for the Titan X.
> 
> As a complete package, sound, performance, etc... I would lean more towards, 11-12% better than the stock cooler.
> 
> Maybe we can get an EVGA rep to chime in so I can confirm numbers.


I saw some marketing slide where they say "10 to 13 degrees lower than stock" and if you use that as marketing info they are telling the truth.

It isn't a magical product, i'm glad i was an early adaptor because i payed 49 euros for it, now they are 69!!!

When i'm done i will supply you with my bios, i have the max and min RPM set.

I'll be back later.


----------



## sovski

Yeah I'm running on stock EVGA SC bios, haven't messed around much, except the sliders in Afterburner +200/+400 on stock voltage. 1300/1400 with boost.


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maybejustone*
> 
> I'm using a CLC, the EVGA Titan X Hybrid cooler. It's just one 120mm fan radiator and fan, although I was thinking about adding another 120mm. It also still uses the stock Titan X blower cooler and VRM heatsink. Ambient is just under 24C.


Yeah 2 fan minimum and I would get some good ones, not the stock $2 ones. You'll see a 4/10c temp difference. Also be sure to mount it on the inlet side of your air flow pattern.


----------



## maybejustone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> Yeah 2 fan minimum and I would get some good ones, not the stock $2 ones. You'll see a 4/10c temp difference. Also be sure to mount it on the inlet side of your air flow pattern.


I've got two Aerocool DS fans laying around that I'll try. I've honestly never thought of mounting it on the inlet side, although I guess it makes sense now that I think about it.


----------



## X4er0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sovski*
> 
> Yeah I'm running on stock EVGA SC bios, haven't messed around much, except the sliders in Afterburner +200/+400 on stock voltage. 1300/1400 with boost.


I'll give bios when i'm sober, i drank too much to be serious. 1 bottle of monkey shoulder and half bottle of talisker.

Took me 10 minutes to write this message hahhahahhaa


----------



## sovski

Lol not a problem. And a little write up if you don't mind pros and cons of your bios. Thank you sir! And lots of water, and eggs always help my hangovers


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X4er0*
> 
> I'll give bios when i'm sober, i drank too much to be serious. 1 bottle of monkey shoulder and half bottle of talisker.
> 
> Took me 10 minutes to write this message hahhahahhaa


Drinking and PCs dont mix. Learned this after trying to install waterblocks after a fifth of whiskey and 6 shots of tequila.

Drink tons of water and eat some tacos al pastor.

Always does it for me.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> Drinking and PCs dont mix. Learned this after trying to install waterblocks after a fifth of whiskey and 6 shots of tequila.
> 
> Drink tons of water and eat some tacos al pastor.
> 
> Always does it for me.


Wrong OC goes up 100Mhz for every 3 shots.


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> Wrong OC goes up 100Mhz for every 3 shots.


Unfortunately so does my voltage. Except 100mv


----------



## CrazyDiamondFL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> Wrong OC goes up 100Mhz for every 3 shots.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> Unfortunately so does my voltage. Except 100mv


Ain't that the truth!


----------



## Kriant

Sooooo quick Q : what is the absolute max temp for those cards? I am hitting 90c on first card with tri-sli with stock coolers and automatic fan...I'll eventually do water in october.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Sooooo quick Q : what is the absolute max temp for those cards? I am hitting 90c on first card with tri-sli with stock coolers and automatic fan...I'll eventually do water in october.


Go at least custom fan profile with like 75-90% fan speed dude. You're cooking those poor cards heh.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Go at least custom fan profile with like 75-90% fan speed dude. You're cooking those poor cards heh.


Already did just that right after I got that "90" registered.


----------



## Dictator93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> You can pull a lot more wattage through 6+8pin than what the standard is. Same with pcie slot too. Just because you raise your power limit doesn't automatically mean your going to draw that much more power.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maybejustone*
> 
> Quick question, it seems like all of the modded BIOSes raise the power limit well beyond 300W, thing is I though that the most a 6+8pin power config could push was 275W. Is everyone running a modded bios also doing the external power mod, or am I missing something else?


So I have a Titan X and am gaming at 4K. The stability of my overclock seems heavily power limited and not voltage / temp limited (I see the power % hitting 110% and then the clock drops to maintain the power threshhold). While @ 1080p my boost clock is about 1410 or 1420 since the GPU is definitely not being fuly utilized. Yet @ 4k with higher GPU utilization the clocks shift down as low as 1310-1320 at times which can cause my GPU to go below my personal minimum of 30fps @ 4k.

Is the best way to increase the stability of my overclock by increasing my TDP limit in the bios? If so, does anyone have any bios recommendations? I am running the Stock Titan X bios in the mean time.

Thanks for any replies. Just looking for a 1400mhz overclock on core to be stable instead of highly variable @ 4k!


----------



## TK421

What happens if you look at neon lighting on a PC after smoking weed?

AFAI
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dictator93*
> 
> So I have a Titan X and am gaming at 4K. The stability of my overclock seems heavily power limited and not voltage / temp limited (I see the power % hitting 110% and then the clock drops to maintain the power threshhold). While @ 1080p my boost clock is about 1410 or 1420 since the GPU is definitely not being fuly utilized. Yet @ 4k with higher GPU utilization the clocks shift down as low as 1310-1320 at times which can cause my GPU to go below my personal minimum of 30fps @ 4k.
> 
> Is the best way to increase the stability of my overclock by increasing my TDP limit in the bios? If so, does anyone have any bios recommendations? I am running the Stock Titan X bios in the mean time.
> 
> Thanks for any replies. Just looking for a 1400mhz overclock on core to be stable instead of highly variable @ 4k!


flash modified bios with raised tdp/power target


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> What happens if you look at neon lighting on a PC after smoking weed?


Not much. Its filling a UV sensitive loop with a UV light on that always gets me. Or adding dyes with the pump running. Just looking at lights doesnt do too much.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> Not much. Its filling a UV sensitive loop with a UV light on that always gets me. Or adding dyes with the pump running. Just looking at lights doesnt do too much.


But doesn't weed give you neon vision while looking at normal stuff?

What happens with neon vision + neon light?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> But doesn't weed give you neon vision while looking at normal stuff?
> 
> What happens with neon vision + neon light?


Pretty sure weed doesn't make you hallucinate....


----------



## deadwidesmile

Ha, I'm positive it doesn't.


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> But doesn't weed give you neon vision while looking at normal stuff?
> 
> What happens with neon vision + neon light?


Just gets really bright. And its not really neon. Colors are just a bit more vibrant in my experience and motion can make things interesting. No hallucinations or anything. Just slight changes in perception of color and movements.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Or just incredibly funny.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

New NV driver released today;

http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/geforce-355-60-whql-driver-download.html


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> New NV driver released today;
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/geforce-355-60-whql-driver-download.html


GTK, I'll try it out this evening.

My second T-X is being delivered today.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X4er0*
> 
> I'll give bios when i'm sober, i drank too much to be serious. 1 bottle of monkey shoulder and half bottle of talisker.
> 
> Took me 10 minutes to write this message hahhahahhaa


You don't drink often enough.... my best posts come out after Tito and I dance.









Then a few days later new hardware shows up and I'm like







then









SS


----------



## Sheyster

Sig rig updated!

I picked up a TT X9 case from @wermad locally last weekend (thanks bro!) and will be rebuilding the rig this weekend:

- Modded/aircooled TT X9 case
- Titan-X SLI
- Dual PSU (1400w total) using an Add2psu

I'm seriously thinking about ditching the Corsair AIO and just going fully air cooled. Since the motherboard orientation is now horizontal, I can go with a massive cooler and feel okay about it. Any recommendations for top notch air coolers?


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Or just incredibly funny.


Yeah that too.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Sig rig updated!
> 
> I picked up a TT X9 case from @wermad locally last weekend (thanks bro!) and will be rebuilding the rig this weekend:
> 
> - Modded/aircooled TT X9 case
> - Titan-X SLI
> - Dual PSU (1400w total) using an Add2psu
> 
> I'm seriously thinking about ditching the Corsair AIO and just going fully air cooled. Since the motherboard orientation is now horizontal, I can go with a massive cooler and feel okay about it. Any recommendations for top notch air coolers?


Welcome to the X9 side









The build quality is great for the price. Is it Caselabs? Absolutely not. I think the X9 is the only thing that escapes a bit of the TT hate. It's really quite nice to work in if you have some heavy gear in there. I love the flat motherboard tray and having the option of two window sides showing off both sides of a full build.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Sig rig updated!
> 
> I picked up a TT X9 case from @wermad locally last weekend (thanks bro!) and will be rebuilding the rig this weekend:
> 
> - Modded/aircooled TT X9 case
> - Titan-X SLI
> - Dual PSU (1400w total) using an Add2psu
> 
> I'm seriously thinking about ditching the Corsair AIO and just going fully air cooled. Since the motherboard orientation is now horizontal, I can go with a massive cooler and feel okay about it. Any recommendations for top notch air coolers?


noctua dh14/15

cryorig r1

these two get my votes.


----------



## xTesla1856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Sig rig updated!
> 
> I'm seriously thinking about ditching the Corsair AIO and just going fully air cooled. Since the motherboard orientation is now horizontal, I can go with a massive cooler and feel okay about it. Any recommendations for top notch air coolers?


I have a beQuiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 and couldn't be happier with it. It keeps my mildly OC'ed 4790k (4.6ghz) well under 70°C in Prime95. Only problem I ran into is during the installation is that I had to remove the heatsinks from my Maximus VII hero because the top left screw is impossible to get to because the cooler is so big. Other than that, I can warmly recommend that cooler as it's actually silent, looks mean as hell, and does a great job cooling my CPU. But that's just my


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Welcome to the X9 side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The build quality is great for the price. Is it Caselabs? Absolutely not. I think the X9 is the only thing that escapes a bit of the TT hate. It's really quite nice to work in if you have some heavy gear in there. I love the flat motherboard tray and having the option of two window sides showing off both sides of a full build.


Thanks for the welcome!







I'm actually considering ordering another vented side panel and not using the windowed one at all. Give the old X9 the HAF treatment.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> noctua dh14/15
> 
> cryorig r1
> 
> these two get my votes.


NH-D15 is definitely a contender. Thanks.







Not the purdiest thing, but works so well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> I have a beQuiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 and couldn't be happier with it. It keeps my mildly OC'ed 4790k (4.6ghz) well under 70°C in Prime95. Only problem I ran into is during the installation is that I had to remove the heatsinks from my Maximus VII hero because the top left screw is impossible to get to because the cooler is so big. Other than that, I can warmly recommend that cooler as it's actually silent, looks mean as hell, and does a great job cooling my CPU. But that's just my


DR Pro 3 looks nice, about the same price as the NH-D15. Thanks.









Also seriously considering the big Phanteks cooler, it's on sale at a great price (AMIR):

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835709011&cm_re=phanteks_cooler-_-35-709-011-_-Product

^ I wish they made this with green fans.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> NH-D15 is definitely a contender. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the purdiest thing, but works so well.
> DR Pro 3 looks nice, about the same price as the NH-D15. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also seriously considering the big Phanteks cooler, it's on sale at a great price (AMIR):
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835709011&cm_re=phanteks_cooler-_-35-709-011-_-Product
> 
> ^ I wish they made this with green fans.


Aren't these gonna run your CPU at the same temps with more noise?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> Aren't these gonna run your CPU at the same temps with more noise?


All the coolers mentioned that use 140mm fans are very quiet, as far as I know. They're just huge.


----------



## maybejustone

I'll give another vote to the Dark Rock Pro 3. It's huge though, and if you have tall RAM it may not fit under the heatpipes.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> All the coolers mentioned that use 140mm fans are very quiet, as far as I know. They're just huge.


NH D14 without doubt. Huge is an understatement... a horizontal board - nice, at least you won't be hanging a 1KG chunk sideways.


----------



## Klunt Bumskrint

Got some Hybrid coolers finally!


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klunt Bumskrint*
> 
> Got some Hybrid coolers finally!


what case?


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> what case?


It looks like a Phanteks Enthoo Primo, but I could be wrong. Im 100% sure its something in the Enthoo line of cases.

Im in the middle of a build in a primo and im pretty sure that is one. the little compartment the motherboard sits in is a dead giveaway.


----------



## X4er0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> But doesn't weed give you neon vision while looking at normal stuff?
> 
> What happens with neon vision + neon light?


I'm from Amsterdam, weed doesn't make you lose your mind, you get more sober.

35 years now and i started smoking at 12 and stopped cold turkey at 21, so it's not addictive, MDMA makes lights look brighter because your pupils will get bigger.

Back on track; i'm an old school clocker and one of the few that raised my 680 on air to same speeds like it was on water.

And drunk again, i was afraid of the response i got from my message about booze and now i see that you guys are all 30ish, instead of making fun of me you guys can relate









That's also the reason why i asked for unlocking the default bios for me, because i want to figure things out for myself.

Skovski these are my RPM settings for the ACX 2.0 cooler:


----------



## X4er0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> You don't drink often enough.... my best posts come out after Tito and I dance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then a few days later new hardware shows up and I'm like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS


I destroyed my liver man, i started at 15 drinking 1 liter of whiskey thinking i was tough, not tough just young i found out later.

My stomach can't digest food normal anymore, my poison is jack single barrel, i'm a proper alcohellic.

My name is Sven and i'm 35 years of age and i'm.......


----------



## X4er0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Sig rig updated!
> 
> I picked up a TT X9 case from @wermad locally last weekend (thanks bro!) and will be rebuilding the rig this weekend:
> 
> - Modded/aircooled TT X9 case
> - Titan-X SLI
> - Dual PSU (1400w total) using an Add2psu
> 
> I'm seriously thinking about ditching the Corsair AIO and just going fully air cooled. Since the motherboard orientation is now horizontal, I can go with a massive cooler and feel okay about it. Any recommendations for top notch air coolers?


For processor?

If yes buy this: http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=341&area=en

Expensive and a bit rare but cools just as good as any AIO, even on quiet.

Even reviews are rare. Here in Holland it's 80 euros but cools like a monster.


----------



## evoll88

Installed my second titan x last night and did some light o.c.,so far impressed with these cards and 4k.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> Drinking and PCs dont mix.


Now you tell me


----------



## deadwidesmile

Jameson, Jameson, Jameson.,. Jameson


----------



## DADDYDC650

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klunt Bumskrint*
> 
> Got some Hybrid coolers finally!





Very nice. I was thinking of going the same route as you. What are your temps at max load? Clocks/voltages? How do they compare to the stock coolers in SLI?


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Now you tell me


Im on the way over. Have a glass ready.


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Jameson, Jameson, Jameson.,. Jameson


Agreed, Jameson is my Whiskey of choice.


----------



## deadwidesmile

I've been on a whine kick recently. Chatue St Michelle, Cab. Sav.

On Topic, I'm swapping my acetal block for a plexi block and changing the build colors around. Going Green/Blue as apposed to Red/blaclk. MSI X99 SLI + board is all black. So nice.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Now you tell me


The bookers is too rough, Basil Hayden's too refined, the Bakers is just right. Truly one of my favorites.

Jameson is great for shots. My favorite part of Catholicism.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Now you tell me


Um... I don't see the Scotch...

Edit: Haven't even tried the Bookers yet?


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> The bookers is too rough, Basil Hayden's too refined, the Bakers is just right. Truly one of my favorites.
> 
> Jameson is great for shots. My favorite part of Catholicism.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> Um... I don't see the Scotch...
> 
> Edit: Haven't even tried the Bookers yet?


Wuuut? Get some sir, it's worth it if you like a little bite.. And I'm not a huge Whiskey guy after a run in with AP when I was 16








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> The bookers is too rough, Basil Hayden's too refined, the Bakers is just right. Truly one of my favorites.
> 
> Jameson is great for shots. My favorite part of Catholicism.


Hahaha, my dude, my dude. "Favorite part of Catholicism" xD

I agree, Booker's has a nip to it I'm partial too. Jack Daniel's will always inspire certain levels of foolishness in myself.


----------



## sovski

I blame X4er0 for being drunk and causing this outrage of alcohol discussion-- I shall now enjoy my Glenfiddich.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> Um... I don't see the Scotch...
> 
> Edit: Haven't even tried the Bookers yet?


Oh yeah, that's just a new soldier to replace the fallen.

Agree on Baker's - just the right balance of kick and flavor.

Jameson - because the podunk liquor store has it and I always spot it on TV/movies. I like it for a change.

Not big on Scotch - went through a few bottles a couple years back, I gravitate towards bourbon. Really I like beer in the summer.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Beer is where my heart truly lies.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klunt Bumskrint*
> 
> Got some Hybrid coolers finally!


Very nize rig.

What monitor(s) are you running?

SS


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Oh yeah, that's just a new soldier to replace the fallen.
> 
> Agree on Baker's - just the right balance of kick and flavor.
> 
> Jameson - because the podunk liquor store has it and I always spot it on TV/movies. I like it for a change.
> 
> Not big on Scotch - went through a few bottles a couple years back, I gravitate towards bourbon. Really I like beer in the summer.


Try Glen's Nudura. ......................... trust me









SS


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Beer is where my heart truly lies.


Member the girl in school who waz the slit.... that's ewe now.
















SS


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Now you tell me


You sir have barely itched a scratch ..... nizzzze setup regardless!

SS


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Win10 got me an extra 100 points on FS Extreme. I will take it. lol

15812

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5707308


----------



## Prophet4NO1

And draw call results with API test.

Numbers seem impressive. But I have no idea how it will actually effect games down the road.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8182741?


----------



## seross69

Nice


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Beer is where my heart truly lies.


since every one is showing off


----------



## szeged

bourbon or get out.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> since every one is showing off


A Fri - Sun supply of beer there... Nice.


----------



## Klunt Bumskrint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> what case?


It's in the sig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Very nize rig.
> 
> What monitor(s) are you running?
> 
> SS


It's in the sig


----------



## Klunt Bumskrint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Very nice. I was thinking of going the same route as you. What are your temps at max load? Clocks/voltages? How do they compare to the stock coolers in SLI?


Not seen it higher than 45 degrees in Witcher 3


----------



## Warsuperior

Hey people,
First time poster here. Could someone tell me what is the max voltage on reference Titan X? is it 1.180?
Also I cannot get my cards more stable thatn 175-175mhz. I have seen on precision x osd that voltage limit has been reached. You think I could get more stable clocks if I modify bios?


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warsuperior*
> 
> Hey people,
> First time poster here. Could someone tell me what is the max voltage on reference Titan X? is it 1.180?
> Also I cannot get my cards more stable thatn 175-175mhz. I have seen on precision x osd that voltage limit has been reached. You think I could get more stable clocks if I modify bios?


1.274 with modified bios

I don't remember the max voltage on stock bios since I flashed on day 1


----------



## Warsuperior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> 1.274 with modified bios
> 
> I don't remember the max voltage on stock bios since I flashed on day 1


ok thank you for info







what mhz/voltage are you running and what cooling?


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warsuperior*
> 
> ok thank you for info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what mhz/voltage are you running and what cooling?


1.23 (1.243 actual) on stock cooler with 100% fan above 65

EVGA hybrid cooler still on RMA ;_;


----------



## TremF

Anyone else having a problem with the latest Windows 10 driver (355.60)? I just got a message saying the driver had stopped responding and recovered... I am only using Chrome and doing some folding on one of my cards at the moment...


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TremF*
> 
> Anyone else having a problem with the latest Windows 10 driver (355.60)? I just got a message saying the driver had stopped responding and recovered... I am only using Chrome and doing some folding on one of my cards at the moment...


Isn't there an SLI problem not sure why that would impact Browser; what is your power setting?


----------



## TremF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> Isn't there an SLI problem not sure why that would impact Browser; what is your power setting?


I haven't been too good recently so not played to know about any SLI probs. As the driver was released yesterday I would hope they fixed any issues like that?

I also forgot to re-enable SLI after the driver installed so the driver crash reminded me.

My power setting is as it has been since I got the TX's (adaptive) and this is the first driver crash, with Chrome, since they fixed the issue last time.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TremF*
> 
> I haven't been too good recently so not played to know about any SLI probs. As the driver was released yesterday I would hope they fixed any issues like that?
> 
> I also forgot to re-enable SLI after the driver installed so the driver crash reminded me.
> 
> My power setting is as it has been since I got the TX's (adaptive) and this is the first driver crash, with Chrome, since they fixed the issue last time.


Any time I have a crash I just switch to prefer max performance until I see if that caused the issue. I had a crash the other day in firefox (youtube), but I am using the W10 release driver and it was before I upgraded firefox to the W10 version.

I do know for a fact whatever was wrong with SLI was stated to specifically not have have been fixed in this most recent update; in the release notes it even says 0 W10 issues were addressed by this driver.


----------



## TremF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> Any time I have a crash I just switch to prefer max performance until I see if that caused the issue. I had a crash the other day in firefox (youtube), but I am using the W10 release driver and it was before I upgraded firefox to the W10 version.
> 
> I do know for a fact whatever was wrong with SLI was stated to specifically not have have been fixed in this most recent update; in the release notes it even says 0 W10 issues were addressed by this driver.


As I haven't been too good I just saw there was an update and let it go. I didn't know they hadn't fixed anything BUT when I first installed Win 10 I did play a few SLI compatible games and didn't notice any issues.

Thanks for your response anyway. I'll keep my eyes peeled for any more crashes and roll back of there are any.


----------



## CrazyDiamondFL

I will state again, and it's only a statement and not trying to say anyone is wrong or whatever. I am on Win 10 with the latest nvidia drivers. I have had zero browser crashes. Every once in a while TW3 crashes on me, but I do not think it is because of sli. I see all three of my gpus clocking the same and the memory is clocking the same between the three. I don't really know a way to "prove" sli is working other than what I stated and my eyeballs, but it sure seems like it is working.


----------



## mrazster

Flashed my EVGA TitanX (vanilla) with the cyclops3 bios...cooling it with custom water (EK blocks).

I´ve hade my gpu up to 1680mhz and memory 2200mhz when pushing them separately.
ATM I´m working my way up with both trying to find my stabel 24/7....currently at 1508 / 2000 stable 24/7 gaming e.t.c !

What do you guys reckon I should expect out of it ?


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrazster*
> 
> Flashed my EVGA TitanX (vanilla) with the cyclops3 bios...cooling it with custom water (EK blocks).
> 
> I´ve hade my gpu up to 1680mhz and memory 2200mhz when pushing them separately.
> ATM I´m working my way up with both trying to find my stabel 24/7....currently at 1508 / 2000 stable 24/7 gaming e.t.c !
> 
> What do you guys reckon I should expect out of it ?


Lucky on those cards man. That's a fabulous oc.


----------



## Peter18x

Yo yo yoooo yo lol
My 3x Titan X just dont want to go beyond core 1482Mhz, Mem 2013Mhz.



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5713199



I think 5930K holdin my score back. Anyway world's fastest 5930k based system


----------



## mrazster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Lucky on those cards man. That's a fabulous oc.


thnx man...I have been really unlucky with the siliconlottery on my last couple of gfx cards !
But this time it looks like it´s doing pretty descent !


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter18x*
> 
> Yo yo yoooo yo lol
> My 3x Titan X just dont want to go beyond core 1482Mhz, Mem 2013Mhz.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5713199
> 
> 
> 
> I think 5930K holdin my score back. Anyway world's fastest 5930k based system


Then drop a Titan. Tri SLI is overated







. Nice use of that case BTW


----------



## szeged

yeah tri sli is just a massive pain in the ass im never doing that again lol.


----------



## RedM00N

Looks like I have some possible fun ahead of me for 3-way. Haven't tried it outside of Firestrike
Never had any issues with sli since I started with my 9800's so we'll see I guess. Worse case scenario I'll just dual sli and fold on the third card


----------



## szeged

2 way sli i have no troubles, 3 way sli and i want to buy a bunch of blackbirds to claw my eyes out.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 2 way sli i have no troubles, 3 way sli and i want to buy a bunch of blackbirds to claw my eyes out.


LOL


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrazster*
> 
> Flashed my EVGA TitanX (vanilla) with the cyclops3 bios...cooling it with custom water (EK blocks).
> 
> I´ve hade my *gpu up to 1680mhz* and memory 2200mhz when pushing them separately.
> ATM I´m working my way up with both trying to find my stabel 24/7....currently at 1508 / 2000 stable 24/7 gaming e.t.c !
> 
> What do you guys reckon I should expect out of it ?


just be sure to get your clock speeds from the gpuZ sensor tab or AB and NVI monitoring panels. The clocks shown on gpuZ main tab will not be correct with cyclops3 (they're very "optimistic") .


----------



## RedM00N

What are the issues with 3way besides weaker scaling anyway?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> What are the issues with 3way besides weaker scaling anyway?


Negative scaling, micro stutter, driver related TDR events.

NVIDIA have basically openly admitted in so many words to certain sites that optimisation past 2 cards is exhaustive and given the limited number of users they've basically thrown the towel in on it without doing so completely. In fact I have it in an email from a certain individual that rumors are starting to materialise that support past two cards might be being phased out completely. That's not a certainty by any means but I can believe it at this point.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klunt Bumskrint*
> 
> It's in the sig
> It's in the sig


Swift, sorry.... didn't scroll over far enough. :doh

SS


----------



## maybejustone

Well, after moving my the radiator to the front of my rig it's about 10C cooler but I still can't get a stable OC over 1460Mhz. I keep getting the "Display driver nvlddmkm stopped responding" error while running 3DMark on a loop, no blue screens or anything, but it will CTD.

Guess I lost the silicon lottery, but 40Mhz isn't going to kill me.


----------



## RedM00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Negative scaling, micro stutter, driver related TDR events.
> 
> NVIDIA have basically openly admitted in so many words to certain sites that optimisation past 2 cards is exhaustive and given the limited number of users they've basically thrown the towel in on it without doing so completely. In fact I have it in an email from a certain individual that rumors are starting to materialise that support past two cards might be being phased out completely. That's not a certainty by any means but I can believe it at this point.


Wonder how dx12 will scale then when it comes along. Isnt it going to have its own multi gpu method independent of sli / cf ?

Crashes and stuttering I'll have to see when the time comes for all 3 cards to be used in a game. I could do it now but I'm too lazy to install W7 or 10


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> Wonder how dx12 will scale then when it comes along. Isnt it going to have its own multi gpu method independent of sli / cf ?
> 
> Crashes and stuttering I'll have to see when the time comes for all 3 cards to be used in a game. I could do it now but I'm too lazy to install W7 or 10


I'm not sure how native scaling in DX12 will work but I'd imagine it's largely up to the developer how well this is implemented. I'm not sure how I feel about that personally.


----------



## mrazster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> just be sure to get your clock speeds from the gpuZ sensor tab or AB and NVI monitoring panels. The clocks shown on gpuZ main tab will not be correct with cyclops3 (they're very "optimistic") .


Thnx for the headsup ! 
Thoose numbers are from the sensor tab....always looking in that tab when OC:ing !


----------



## Nizzen

I can now confirm that 3x Titan X + Intel p3700 nvme + Samsung sm951 nvme m.2 + 3x samsung 850pro R0 works together in Rampage V extreme









All ssd's get full speed!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> I can now confirm that 3x Titan X + Intel p3700 nvme + Samsung sm951 nvme m.2 + 3x samsung 850pro R0 works together in Rampage V extreme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All ssd's get full speed!


Wow that is some top end storage


----------



## sovski

Still pending follow up Mr. X4er0 ; he still can't be hungover can he???


----------



## haydn111

Guys I need some help on overclocking please : (

It seems like I cannot increase the power limit of my titan x... I tried multiple power tables including 312w, 400w and 425w. But none of them enables me to push the power consumption over 100%.
I attached my bios file at the bottom... Please help guys.





I don't know if upgrading to windows 10 really matters to this problem. I haven't test my card with fury donuts for a while.

oc.rom.zip 150k .zip file


----------



## Peter18x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Then drop a Titan. Tri SLI is overated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Nice use of that case BTW


Thx m8. Actually im lookin forward to get Dell 5K screen then may be 2 way SLI wont enough. Even single Titan X is enough for LG 34um95 @60fps. Actually i wanted to upgrade CPU to 5960x but there is no performance increase in game, it's just benchmark. I believe Nvidia got to release driver to fully optimise 3 way SLI. Even they talkin about to stack 8 cards on upcoming Gen.


----------



## CrazyDiamondFL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> I can now confirm that 3x Titan X + Intel p3700 nvme + Samsung sm951 nvme m.2 + 3x samsung 850pro R0 works together in Rampage V extreme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All ssd's get full speed!


Thank you!...Damn, I've been saying till my eyes bleed that 3-way sli WORKS. I run 3x titan x in sli with cpu as physx and I DO NOT HAVE ISSUES. If I'm lucky so be it. Look at my rig, my sig, whatever, I run 3 in sli and I don't have microstutter or scaling probs or issues or anything. As I've said, yes TW3 crashes, but I don't think it's because of sli; I think it's because I push my cpu and gpu's to get the best _quality_ image on my screen and that's just me...I like great visuals and could give a crap about performance. If I've offended, apologies.

Oh ya, nice storage...see mine? hehe, I know I know, capacity shamachity, lol!


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyDiamondFL*
> 
> Thank you!...Damn, I've been saying till my eyes bleed that 3-way sli WORKS. I run 3x titan x in sli with cpu as physx and I DO NOT HAVE ISSUES. If I'm lucky so be it. Look at my rig, my sig, whatever, I run 3 in sli and I don't have microstutter or scaling probs or issues or anything. As I've said, yes TW3 crashes, but I don't think it's because of sli; I think it's because I push my cpu and gpu's to get the best _quality_ image on my screen and that's just me...I like great visuals and could give a crap about performance. If I've offended, apologies.
> 
> Oh ya, nice storage...see mine? hehe, I know I know, capacity shamachity, lol!


So you would rather choose unstable clocks over stability?


----------



## CrazyDiamondFL

Well, I don't run my gpu's at 1500MHz except when playing TW3. I have experimented with stock clock and bios, Sheyster, to Cyclops, all at stock speeds voltages and higher and no matter what, TW3 crashes. My cpu is definitely stable at it's OC as it passed everything I could throw at it..and memory passed everything I can throw at it and it's not even OC'd...So I will bow out...I gave my completely unscientific explanation of what I see with my own eyeballs and I will never claim to be an expert at this as all one has to do is go back a few pages and will see my very first posts asking questions. However, I'm no dumbass and have worked and taught in the IT industry for over 15 years so take everything with a grain of salt and I mean no disrespect whatsoever.


----------



## DADDYDC650

If TW3 crashes no matter what then something is up with your rig. I have yet to crash in that game and I'm 27 hours in.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

If anyone fancies playing the Beta for Rainbow 6 Seige, NV are giving away FREE Beta codes ATM. Just click on the link, select US and input your details to get one;

http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/tom-clancys-rainbow-six-siege-pc-beta-key-giveaway

Grab em while their hot boys!!!


----------



## fireincairo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> If anyone fancies playing the Beta for Rainbow 6 Seige, NV are giving away FREE Beta codes ATM. Just click on the link, select US and input your details to get one;
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/tom-clancys-rainbow-six-siege-pc-beta-key-giveaway
> 
> Grab em while their hot boys!!!


Nice. Thanks. I just signed up.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fireincairo*
> 
> Nice. Thanks. I just signed up.


code invalid


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> code invalid


Delete the space at the end which I'm sure is there....


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Delete the space at the end which I'm sure is there....


lol thanks

that worked


----------



## X4er0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sovski*
> 
> Still pending follow up Mr. X4er0 ; he still can't be hungover can he???


Sorry, i was sober, have to be during the day, have to keep my companies running.

At night i'm a beast and to get calm i read this forum, check my registration date









But i can help you with everything, processor, gpu, car, psu, shoes, sweater, you want to clock something just ask me how to do it save.

I'm not the bencher, i clock for 24/7.


----------



## X4er0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 2 way sli i have no troubles, 3 way sli and i want to buy a bunch of blackbirds to claw my eyes out.


What's a blackbird?


----------



## fireincairo

Is there a folding teams going specific to this forum? I know there are several overclock.net ones.


----------



## X4er0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fireincairo*
> 
> Is there a folding teams going specific to this forum? I know there are several overclock.net ones.


Folding as in give compute power for finding aliens or diseases?

Just want to know, i'm neither.


----------



## sovski

haha all good, nothing specific, just to fine tune the bios with the acx coolers, on air with 2, 2k monitors and 1 4k, i'm getting about 55-56 at idle, just looking for some solid tweaks running about about 1327mhz core and 1416 boost with 1953 on the memory. just looking for suggestions to fine tune. i've set after burner to +200 and +400 respectively, thanks!


----------



## X4er0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sovski*
> 
> haha all good, nothing specific, just to fine tune the bios with the acx coolers, on air with 2, 2k monitors and 1 4k, i'm getting about 55-56 at idle, just looking for some solid tweaks running about about 1327mhz core and 1416 boost with 1953 on the memory. just looking for suggestions to fine tune. i've set after burner to +200 and +400 respectively, thanks!


Ok even drunk i can tell you this, with the ACX cooler and super backplate don't overclock mem, not worth it, only for benchmarking, you want 24/7 superior performance then your goal is <75 degrees celsius on core but 1300 stable with average current.

I have been f...cking around for days now to create a 24/7 bios that everyone can use because i have 3 titans, 76% asic, 72% asic and the best is 64% asic, he is the one i use for finding the perfect current because he is power hungry to get to 1300MHz for daily use. I'm at 1.168 and he boost by himself to 1317 so i guess i'm finished.

That's the reason why i asked for default bios, i want to let the GPU's boost by themself and check the current they need so i can find the sweetspot, i guess i'm gonna finish on 1.175 and i call it a day buuuuuttt let me check the temps first and wednesday i have the time for that.

I'll come back to give you the super duper mega ultimate 24/7 bios, even angels will come down to thank me because they don't have to grant wishes anymore ;P

I have 2/3 bottle of jack left and 8 cans of Jupiler, am i going to finish the night strong or normal? Other substances not worth mentioning


----------



## X4er0

What is the average age on this forum by the way, i saw so many collections of booze and it is a simple deduction that people that can afford a titan x must have a regular job so my guess is 25+ at least, or have rich parents that believe that buying a expensive gpu will make their kid happy.

Am i correct?

I see no verbal fights on this forum, and no trash chat, everybody likes to help, if it's the e-penis or not it's still good, i also like to share my knowledge, not for e-penis but for the thanks and ego, instead of boasting i like the "thanks you were right man", boosts my ego







But still no harm done, people will get help from me and it will be save because i hate if someone can blame me for giving bad advice, i only speak in facts or give tips that won't hurt someone, call it ***** tips but they are save.

It's the Jack now that i'm on so i guess the bottle is talking.


----------



## fireincairo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X4er0*
> 
> Folding as in give compute power for finding aliens or diseases?


[email protected] - Donating your GPU/CPU power to Stanford to help cure various diseases by learning how proteins fold/misfold.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X4er0*
> 
> What is the average age on this forum by the way, i saw so many collections of booze and it is a simple deduction that people that can afford a titan x must have a regular job so my guess is 25+ at least, or have rich parents that believe that buying a expensive gpu will make their kid happy.
> .


I'm 28, work full time in a management position at a large hospital in Los Angeles. It provides a comfortable lifestyle with disposable income...especially since I don't have kids.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X4er0*
> 
> What is the average age on this forum by the way, i saw so many collections of booze and it is a simple deduction that people that can afford a titan x must have a regular job so my guess is 25+ at least, or have rich parents that believe that buying a expensive gpu will make their kid happy.
> 
> Am i correct?
> 
> I see no verbal fights on this forum, and no trash chat, everybody likes to help, if it's the e-penis or not it's still good, i also like to share my knowledge, not for e-penis but for the thanks and ego, instead of boasting i like the "thanks you were right man", boosts my ego
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But still no harm done, people will get help from me and it will be save because i hate if someone can blame me for giving bad advice, i only speak in facts or give tips that won't hurt someone, call it ***** tips but they are save.
> 
> It's the Jack now that i'm on so i guess the bottle is talking.


I'm 32 and oilfield trash. lol Well, on my way out of that now. Going to be home more and work a semi normal job striping roads. Best part, I get the winter off.


----------



## wigz81

34 here E6 in the Navy. Bought 2 with a government salary. Probably not smart, lol.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> I'm 32 and oilfield trash. lol Well, on my way out of that now.


Lot of guys getting out at $40/bbl







voluntarily or otherwise.

Old enough here to have last worked on a drilling rig 32 years ago.


----------



## fireincairo

So when using cyclops3 bios at stock titan x speeds, the voltage appears to be constant at 1.274. Is there anyway for it to maintain a lower voltage when not at load? I'd rather it not be a constant 1.274 volts if it isn't needed.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Under any load c3 will run at 1.27v. Browsing chrome or desktop shouldn't run at 1.27v.

Try max air perhaps?

I'm 29 with kids so all you no children guys and toys... pshh


----------



## X4er0

So 30ish this forum, i guessed correct.

Me 35 owner of 3 companies, bored as hell, got a kid since 1 year and 15 months, now i love her as she is my only goal in live.

My life went real fast, starting hating people at 16, bought house at 20, goal was first million before 30 but had to reschedule so now 40.

Lived too fast and my body couldn't follow, name booze or other substances i tried them all, now regret a bit because i thought my body was made of iron, no it isn't









Made a will for my daughter, never could have imagined i will have a kid, daughter gets all, rest around me be same as they are now.

Bottle empty and also regret it, got message from my girl and she asked "so tomorrow is useless?", 20 years and she tolerates my ****, reason i love her.

But on topic, my test TX is failing now with same bios as before, i guess i raped him too much, i played Batman AK and now my screen stutters (no sli).

Sober i fix it, like humans, too much of same substances, you get used to it









Guess my gpu is a current junky now.


----------



## X4er0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fireincairo*
> 
> So when using cyclops3 bios at stock titan x speeds, the voltage appears to be constant at 1.274. Is there anyway for it to maintain a lower voltage when not at load? I'd rather it not be a constant 1.274 volts if it isn't needed.


Get the TX SC bios, you wanna see how much Volt your Titan need too reach a certain speed right?

Get MAXAIR2 UNLOCKED Bios, that's the one you wanna play with.


----------



## fireincairo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X4er0*
> 
> So 30ish this forum, i guessed correct.
> 
> Me 35 owner of 3 companies, bored as hell, got a kid since 1 year and 15 months, now i love her as she is my only goal in live.
> ...
> Sober i fix it, like humans, too much of same substances, you get used to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess my gpu is a current junky now.












I'd love to get out of my current job. Don't love it but it's essentially golden handcuffs. I've often though of starting my own business so I can be my own boss, but I haven't thought of any brilliant ideas yet that are reasonable and feasible except for.... I've been wanting to start a business building computers for people, particularly high end PCs with water cooling options. I'm not sure how to even begin with that - getting customers, etc..


----------



## fireincairo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X4er0*
> 
> Get the TX SC bios, you wanna see how much Volt your Titan need too reach a certain speed right?
> 
> Get MAXAIR2 UNLOCKED Bios, that's the one you wanna play with.


Just to have a lower voltage of 1.2563v under load? Or does the voltage scale with the clock speeds?


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Lot of guys getting out at $40/bbl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voluntarily or otherwise.
> 
> Old enough here to have last worked on a drilling rig 32 years ago.


I made it through three rounds of lay offs. Now my checks are half what they where. Work wireline and pump downs dont pay what they used too.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> I made it through three rounds of lay offs. Now my checks are half what they where. Work wireline and pump downs dont pay what they used too.


I had a buddy that was doing wireline for Baker-Hughes, 3 on/1 off plus per diem. He got chopped early in the year - right after his ex got child support doubled because of the hours he was getting. No Titan X for him







He's a laptop guy, anway. He was amazed that people still built PCs.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> I'm 32 and oilfield trash. lol Well, on my way out of that now. Going to be home more and work a semi normal job striping roads. Best part, I get the winter off.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Lot of guys getting out at $40/bbl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voluntarily or otherwise.
> 
> Old enough here to have last worked on a drilling rig 32 years ago.


Oilfield here as in work my way up to electrical engineer then maintenance supervisor and back down to lowly electriton still make good money but praying things get better... 18 years myself


----------



## X4er0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fireincairo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to get out of my current job. Don't love it but it's essentially golden handcuffs. I've often though of starting my own business so I can be my own boss, but I haven't thought of any brilliant ideas yet that are reasonable and feasible except for.... I've been wanting to start a business building computers for people, particularly high end PCs with water cooling options. I'm not sure how to even begin with that - getting customers, etc..


Hardware... no money to make, you have a passion? like art or fixing stuff? **** it, won't get you money, only way to make money is being glad that there are people more ignorant than us.

Focus on that and create a company, i make money easily (not showing off) but i hate it, we all try to get something we created our selfs, no quote, me being high, my teacher asked me how i came up with that, i was 18 back then, i proved to everyone the life we created for ourselfs is the same as the games we created, and i'm good at playing games.

So if somebody needs help with their vision or wanna know if the investment will create money, ask me... or always in the back of your head keep 1 thing certain in real life...never ever ever trust somebody, the more succesfull you get the more (fake) friends you will get.

I am a reseller btw hard- and software but just for the hobby part, most income i get by buying bits and bytes and selling them for more and other company is selling people, headhunters/ recruitment agency.

My passion is hardware, PC's and cars and everything that needs a socket, your washingmachine is broken, ask me for help


----------



## X4er0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fireincairo*
> 
> Just to have a lower voltage of 1.2563v under load? Or does the voltage scale with the clock speeds?


Let your card go, use heaven and valley and check gpu-z what your card wants for the speed he achieved, that's what you want to pin it on.


----------



## DADDYDC650

My TX's are running great at 1405Mhz Core and 8Ghz memory using 1.15v. Still debating on ACX coolers or Hybrids..


----------



## sovski

Yeah tough, I'm waiting to move into a new house, then I'll get to water cooling my system. I didn't want to have TX in SLI with the Hybrid, makes the system look cluttered. for the 100$ USD each for me, that money would have been better used to put into a water block or radiator.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Oilfield here as in work my way up to electrical engineer then maintenance supervisor and back down to lowly electriton still make good money but praying things get better... 18 years myself


Talk of oil hitting as low as the mid $20 bbl range. With wireline paying by the job, it wont be worth it. Maybe if you work for big blue and get paid by the hour. Getting out while the getting is good. Live in MN and have been in the Eagle Ford the last year. Fly back and forth. With all the road construction every year in MN, i will have plenty to do in the summer. Got a gig striping roads. Then take winter seasonal lay off. Get to spend lots of time with the family for a change.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I had a buddy that was doing wireline for Baker-Hughes, 3 on/1 off plus per diem. He got chopped early in the year - right after his ex got child support doubled because of the hours he was getting. No Titan X for him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a laptop guy, anway. He was amazed that people still built PCs.


You mean HallaBaker? Lol. Well, i guess the buy out has not finalized yet.

Wireline is only good if you work for very good small companies. I have been with a couple of the best. Go Wireline in the Bakken and Horizontal Wireline in the Eagle Ford. Horizontal just merged with Allied (ewwwwwww) and now its starting to function like Schlumberger. Another reason to get out. Lol


----------



## gavros777

Those of you who have more than i monitor how the latest nvidia drivers 355.60 work for you?
After i installed mine i'm unable to extend the displays and if i don't unplug the second monitor i get a black screen where windows logon screen should be after reboot.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> My TX's are running great at 1405Mhz Core and 8Ghz memory using 1.15v. Still debating on ACX coolers or Hybrids..


My new one seems to be solid at 1405/1.15v as well.







72.6 ASIC so not too bad. My older one is 75.5. Nice to have two cards that are similar.


----------



## SteezyTN

I wish I would've order my two titans at the same time. If I did, they would've most likely been a same batch and have close to similar ASIC's. 72 and 63 are mine.

Most stable I can reach is 1493mhz at 1.274v using Cyclops3. I was hoping to reach at least 1500+, but that's a no go.


----------



## V3teran

The Cyclops 1 i can hit 1590 fully stable. I think im gonna try the sheyster Ultimate to see if i can get stability at 1600mhz in firestrike.


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yeah tri sli is just a massive pain in the ass im never doing that again lol.


Tri sli has never been anygood even back in the 7800 days it was very poor.
Scaling used to be for 3 cards 100% 90% 50%.
Thats without all the TDP errors, unoptimized SLI profiles and all the other BS that comes along with it.
Waste of time, 2 cards has always been the sweet spot.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> Tri sli has never been anygood even back in the 7800 days it was very poor.
> Scaling used to be for 3 cards 100% 90% 50%.
> Thats without all the TDP errors, unoptimized SLI profiles and all the other BS that comes along with it.
> Waste of time, 2 cards has always been the sweet spot.


Scaling was never an actual issue, though. Don't think anyone should expect perfect scaling. That's why the drop off over a year ago was so noticeable - games began to see negative scaling, a joint effort of lack of optimisation from both the vendor and developers. I never had any issues with TDP, or drivers or even profiles for most games. Was round about when Kepler was EOL, things took a huge turn.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> My new one seems to be solid at 1405/1.15v as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 72.6 ASIC so not too bad. My older one is 75.5. Nice to have two cards that are similar.


You got lucky twice. My first TXs were 68 and 67 ASIC.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Can anyone take a look at this pic? I just put the cards under water. Flashed with 1.31v bios. And have this odd issue with SLI parity...It's weird on 2 levels. First, it's weird because there's a 20% difference in usage. It's not always 20%. Sometimes it's the same, but often around 10% difference. I never had this issue back when the cards were on the stock blowers. Secondly, it's weird because GPU 2 has higher usage than GPU 1. I'm used to many games being heavier on GPU 1 (although maybe not this much). Both cards can max out 100% individually on their own...so it's not like the card is incapable of hitting max. Any input would be appreciated. Oddly enough...the card with higher usage is one I accidentally de-soldered the voltage controller resistor from. When I say accidentally...I mean my variable soldering iron failed and instead of heating to 15w, decided to hit max....so the resistor pretty much fell off on contact. I did rewire the board with parallel resistors down to 6.3kOhm from 7.3kOhm. But I added a resistor to the other card to bring it to 6.32kOhm as well (for a roughly +150mV bump)

I'm trying to determine if this is some sort of hardware issue. I don't see how it could be as both cards work fine individually. But that fear/concern is still there, as I can't explain why else this could be happening. Any input is appreciated.

Update: Tested with EVGA OC Scanner and the test was running both cards at identical usage %. So it's certainly seems capable of matching usage, which should mean not a hardware issue? But if not a hardware issue...what on earth could be causing this to happen?

Update 2: Saw PhysX was being offloaded to GPU 2. So I forced it to GPU 1. Also disabled all Nvidia settings (hairworks, hbao+) in the game. still no go. GPU #2 is in the lead by 10-20%.


----------



## fireincairo

***. My PC won't get past the windows loading screen now. It was working fine a few minutes ago, but I noticed in AB, most of the monitoring graphs were at 0 except for GPU power, which was something crazy like 24325253225. I checked device manager and it showed ! by one of the GPUs stating it will not work properly until reboot. So I did, and now after seeing the Windows 10 loading swirl, the screen turns black and nothing happens.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fireincairo*
> 
> ***. My PC won't get past the windows loading screen now. It was working fine a few minutes ago, but I noticed in AB, most of the monitoring graphs were at 0 except for GPU power, which was something crazy like 24325253225. I checked device manager and it showed ! by one of the GPUs stating it will not work properly until reboot. So I did, and now after seeing the Windows 10 loading swirl, the screen turns black and nothing happens.


A few things you can try in this situation:

1) Change PCIE slot your video card is in (this forces new hardware detection/driver install)
2) Try safemode
3) Try using different output port on video card for your monitor
4) Have something like Splashtop installed? Sometimes can connect remotely through another PC/Tablet/Phone to correct the problem if your PC is actually getting to the login screen
5) Use boot media to get access to command prompt


----------



## fireincairo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fireincairo*
> 
> ***. My PC won't get past the windows loading screen now. It was working fine a few minutes ago, but I noticed in AB, most of the monitoring graphs were at 0 except for GPU power, which was something crazy like 24325253225. I checked device manager and it showed ! by one of the GPUs stating it will not work properly until reboot. So I did, and now after seeing the Windows 10 loading swirl, the screen turns black and nothing happens.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> A few things you can try in this situation:
> 
> 1) Change PCIE slot your video card is in (this forces new hardware detection/driver install)
> 2) Try safemode
> 3) Try using different output port on video card for your monitor
> 4) Have something like Splashtop installed? Sometimes can connect remotely through another PC/Tablet/Phone to correct the problem if your PC is actually getting to the login screen
> 5) Use boot media to get access to command prompt


Thanks I'll try some of these. Unfortunately it's not very easy to change PCIE slots since it's a custom water cooled build.

Edit: I can get into safe mode. Not exacty sure what to do though. I guess I'll try disabling each titan one at a time and rebooting. I also tried different outputs on the titan but no luck with that.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Have you tried just hooking the monitor up to the other card?


----------



## fireincairo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Have you tried just hooking the monitor up to the other card?


Yeah - same issue.

Sometimes I get this after the windows 10 splash screen:


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> You got lucky twice. My first TXs were 68 and 67 ASIC.


Well, my first was actually 64. A good friend of mine also bought a T-X during release week, and he just runs with the EVGA SC BIOS and does not OC beyond that. He actually got the 75.5 ASIC card, and agreed to trade with me.







The second card I picked up from OCN market place at a good price, and of course ASIC was known in advance. Thanks @Maintenance Bot!


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Well, my first was actually 64. A good friend of mine also bought a T-X during release week, and he just runs with the EVGA SC BIOS and does not OC beyond that. He actually got the 75.5 ASIC card, and agreed to trade with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second card I picked up from OCN market place at a good price, and of course ASIC was known in advance. Thanks @Maintenance Bot!


Smart way of buying the gfx cards you want. I did something similar with both of my 72 percent ASIC TX's.


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fireincairo*
> 
> Yeah - same issue.
> 
> Sometimes I get this after the windows 10 splash screen:


"Something happened"


----------



## fireincairo

After disabling both GPUs, I used DDU in safe mode to clean out the drivers. I'm redownloading them as we speak. Hopefully I won't have any issues once both GPUs are up and running.


----------



## zagy1984

hi.. is someone hawe a original ewga bios from titan x.. i format c particion and delit a original bios..


----------



## fireincairo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zagy1984*
> 
> hi.. is someone hawe a original ewga bios from titan x.. i format c particion and delit a original bios..


Check the first post. They are all listed there.


----------



## X4er0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zagy1984*
> 
> hi.. is someone hawe a original ewga bios from titan x.. i format c particion and delit a original bios..


http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=&manufacturer=&model=GTX+Titan+X&interface=&memType=&memSize=

All of them together


----------



## SteezyTN

Does anyone know if watercooling temps can improve overclocking?

For example: I can reach 1493mhz via Cyclops3 bios. If I drop my temps by 10c or so, could i possibly reach 1500+? Does that make since?


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Can anyone take a look at this pic? I just put the cards under water. Flashed with 1.31v bios. And have this odd issue with SLI parity...It's weird on 2 levels. First, it's weird because there's a 20% difference in usage. It's not always 20%. Sometimes it's the same, but often around 10% difference. I never had this issue back when the cards were on the stock blowers. Secondly, it's weird because GPU 2 has higher usage than GPU 1. I'm used to many games being heavier on GPU 1 (although maybe not this much). Both cards can max out 100% individually on their own...so it's not like the card is incapable of hitting max. Any input would be appreciated. Oddly enough...the card with higher usage is one I accidentally de-soldered the voltage controller resistor from. When I say accidentally...I mean my variable soldering iron failed and instead of heating to 15w, decided to hit max....so the resistor pretty much fell off on contact. I did rewire the board with parallel resistors down to 6.3kOhm from 7.3kOhm. But I added a resistor to the other card to bring it to 6.32kOhm as well (for a roughly +150mV bump)
> 
> I'm trying to determine if this is some sort of hardware issue. I don't see how it could be as both cards work fine individually. But that fear/concern is still there, as I can't explain why else this could be happening. Any input is appreciated.
> 
> Update: Tested with EVGA OC Scanner and the test was running both cards at identical usage %. So it's certainly seems capable of matching usage, which should mean not a hardware issue? But if not a hardware issue...what on earth could be causing this to happen?
> 
> Update 2: Saw PhysX was being offloaded to GPU 2. So I forced it to GPU 1. Also disabled all Nvidia settings (hairworks, hbao+) in the game. still no go. GPU #2 is in the lead by 10-20%.


No one?


----------



## fireincairo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Does anyone know if watercooling temps can improve overclocking?
> 
> For example: I can reach 1493mhz via Cyclops3 bios. If I drop my temps by 10c or so, could i possibly reach 1500+? Does that make since?


I'm not sure you can. Are your cards throttling due to temps? If that's the case, then I would surmise lowering the temps would improve your situation. However, if you're already using the cyclops bios, then I'm not sure lowering temps will improve overclock stability. I've used cyclops3 and sheyster's ultimate bioses yet I haven't been able to achieve higher than a 1512/7975 MHz stable overclock and my temps never exceed ~45C.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> No one?


Not sure I have an answer for that... Is it affecting gaming performance? At times I see strange disparities with my SLI when looking at afterburner (such as different clock speeds between cards), but it rarely has an impact on actual performance and typically when I view gpu-z, I see accurate numbers.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Does anyone know if watercooling temps can improve overclocking?
> 
> For example: I can reach 1493mhz via Cyclops3 bios. If I drop my temps by 10c or so, could i possibly reach 1500+? Does that make since?


I believe Kingpin said that you would have to keep temps under 35c for even higher clocks.


----------



## Kold

Has anyone noticed "performance degradation" with higher voltage bios'? It seems like my card will play fine (GTA V mostly) for a good hour or so and start to drop down to the 30-40fps range from 60fps. Or maybe GTA V is just poorly optimized?


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Does anyone know if watercooling temps can improve overclocking?
> 
> For example: I can reach 1493mhz via Cyclops3 bios. If I drop my temps by 10c or so, could i possibly reach 1500+? Does that make since?


In general lower temps can increase the overclock. Its not 100%, if your silicon lottery stops there, that's where you're at. I would think that if you're starting out at more than 65-70 degrees, you're more likely to achieve a higher OC with reduced temps. If you're at say... 50, you're less likely to OC more by dropping to 40.

On another note, I Just flashed the lowest voltage ultimate bios from the OP and made 1490 core and 3800 (I think, it was +300) on the memory. Pretty good for 1.247v. Better than I was making on the previous bios.

Sent from my trltetmo using Tapatalk


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fireincairo*
> 
> I'm not sure you can. Are your cards throttling due to temps? If that's the case, then I would surmise lowering the temps would improve your situation. However, if you're already using the cyclops bios, then I'm not sure lowering temps will improve overclock stability. I've used cyclops3 and sheyster's ultimate bioses yet I haven't been able to achieve higher than a 1512/7975 MHz stable overclock and my temps never exceed ~45C.
> Not sure I have an answer for that... Is it affecting gaming performance? At times I see strange disparities with my SLI when looking at afterburner (such as different clock speeds between cards), but it rarely has an impact on actual performance and typically when I view gpu-z, I see accurate numbers.


No heat issues as my loop is pretty solid and I'm using aquacomputer blocks with the active cooled backplate as well for the extra memory/vrm cooling.. The cards sit at 3-5c above ambient at idle only hit 38-41c after many hours of continuous gameplay at 1504MHz GPU and 8000MHz memory. My biggest problem with heat ends up being ambient temperature since these cards can turn my computer room into a furnace. Haha.

Regarding the bios...honestly I'm running into some issues with them, which may be due to the increased voltage from my mod. Like...upon a reboot, a card that is clocked at 1300MHz base clock at default settings will drop down to like 1130MHz as soon as I touch any of the values inside. So then instead of needing to do the standard +175MHz offset to hit 1500MHz, I'd end up needing to be set up completely differently.

Currently these are the settings I'm using on jpm's cyclops3 bios for 1502/8002:


----------



## fireincairo

On an unrelated note, anyone have hard drive recommendations? I'm looking to expand gaming, video, and music storage.


----------



## fireincairo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> No heat issues as my loop is pretty solid and I'm using aquacomputer blocks with the active cooled backplate as well for the extra memory/vrm cooling.. The cards sit at 3-5c above ambient at idle only hit 38-41c after many hours of continuous gameplay at 1504MHz GPU and 8000MHz memory. My biggest problem with heat ends up being ambient temperature since these cards can turn my computer room into a furnace. Haha.
> ....


The heat has to go somewhere.







Even if you add more fans/radiators, the heat still will be dispersed into the room. 38-41c is pretty good. Are you cooling your CPU as well? Mine typically reach 44c with max 4k gaming at similar clocks.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Got the x99 platform up and going. Cleared cmos on the board after failing to power up. Got it powered. Now, no display, keyboard or mouse. Can't even tell it's running beyond lights, pumps and fans working. Any advice?

Msi x99a sli plus
5960x
Sli trexes
16gb corsair ddr4 3000 ram
1300gw


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I see in the MSI MoBo thread that you plugged the 24 pin into the MoBo - is that all? I bet any X99 is going to have at least another 8 pin.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Yeah, sorry, that's plugged in. It powers, just no keyboard, mouse or display.

Really going I didn't get sold a bad 5960.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fireincairo*
> 
> The heat has to go somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if you add more fans/radiators, the heat still will be dispersed into the room. 38-41c is pretty good. Are you cooling your CPU as well? Mine typically reach 44c with max 4k gaming at similar clocks.


My CPU hits 55-60c under load at 5GHz with the GPUs in the loop. On it's own it would be around 45-50c. So it's not a major issue. But yeah I have 3 radiators/6 delta fans, used CLU for the gpu, and phobia nanogrease extreme for the memory along with IceDragon nanocoolant.


----------



## evilmustang66

now disguised as gtx 980 aio hybrids

24 to 26 c on idle sli enabled 42 to 45 c on load gaming or [email protected] when I do it http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=640585


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Really going I didn't get sold a bad 5960.


Used?


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilmustang66*
> 
> now disguised as gtx 980 aio hybrids
> 
> 24 to 26 c on idle sli enabled 42 to 45 c on load gaming or [email protected] when I do it


And you got to keep the LED signage along the edge! That's cool.


----------



## evilmustang66

no the led signage is not their sorry


----------



## deadwidesmile

I got it going. Removed all the ram, used one stick at a time until it functioned properly and let me into BIOS.

Man, that was gut wrenching.

Thank you Charlie.


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> I got it going. Removed all the ram, used one stick at a time until it functioned properly and let me into BIOS.
> 
> Man, that was gut wrenching.
> 
> Thank you Charlie.


Why is reseating the RAM always the solution.

It never fails.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> Why is reseating the RAM always the solution.
> 
> It never fails.


ALWAYS. And I have no idea why. Since finally posting, I have hit 4.7ghz @ 1.38v. Not a golden j batch by any means but 840mm of radiator space and being placed strategically near the window ac has its benefits


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> ALWAYS. And I have no idea why. Since finally posting, I have hit 4.7ghz @ 1.38v. Not a golden j batch by any means but 840mm of radiator space and being placed strategically near the window ac has its benefits


1.38?

I thought the maximum you should run those at 24/7 was 1.35?


----------



## deadwidesmile

I'm sure it is, lol. I'll be turning it down for 24/7. Trying to establish bench voltages.


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> I'm sure it is, lol. I'll be turning it down for 24/7. Trying to establish bench voltages.


Ahh ok, had me worried there for a minute.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> In general lower temps can increase the overclock. Its not 100%, if your silicon lottery stops there, that's where you're at. I would think that if you're starting out at more than 65-70 degrees, you're more likely to achieve a higher OC with reduced temps. If you're at say... 50, you're less likely to OC more by dropping to 40.
> 
> On another note, I Just flashed the lowest voltage ultimate bios from the OP and made 1490 core and 3800 (I think, it was +300) on the memory. Pretty good for 1.247v. Better than I was making on the previous bios.
> 
> Sent from my trltetmo using Tapatalk


Im currently under water, and the highest temps I've seen was 56c, but that's because I had a few fans discounted. My current setup isn't the best for 1.274v (RX360, RX240, EX240).

I'm currently waiting for my Caselabs SMA8 to ship, and I'll be adding an additional 560 and RX480
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I believe Kingpin said that you would have to keep temps under 35c for even higher clocks.


I sure hope my new setup will keep my cards chilly








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fireincairo*
> 
> I'm not sure you can. Are your cards throttling due to temps? If that's the case, then I would surmise lowering the temps would improve your situation. However, if you're already using the cyclops bios, then I'm not sure lowering temps will improve overclock stability. I've used cyclops3 and sheyster's ultimate bioses yet I haven't been able to achieve higher than a 1512/7975 MHz stable overclock and my temps never exceed ~45C.
> Not sure I have an answer for that... Is it affecting gaming performance? At times I see strange disparities with my SLI when looking at afterburner (such as different clock speeds between cards), but it rarely has an impact on actual performance and typically when I view gpu-z, I see accurate numbers.


Im under water, so no throttling.


----------



## HatallaS

so i gave up on getting the AIO from EVGA.
And decided to pull the trigger on EK full kit, with their Standard 360Rad and a slim 240.

Should be here by the end of the month. can not wait, but i am still worried on how to setup the control of the fans, how do you guys have your setup?


----------



## beginner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> so i gave up on getting the AIO from EVGA.
> And decided to pull the trigger on EK full kit, with their Standard 360Rad and a slim 240.
> 
> Should be here by the end of the month. can not wait, but i am still worried on how to setup the control of the fans, how do you guys have your setup?


Rad fans? I just run mine off CPU pwm, programmed via the BIOS to ramp them up as CPU gets loaded up. Initially I was worried GPU temps might suffer in applications that load the GPU a lot more than the CPU but it's fine, in benchmarks I don't see over 40c with fans at min speed (400RPM or thereabouts IIRC), 8 x noctua f12s on 2 x 480 rads, and a couple as case fans


----------



## HatallaS

how do you connect so many off the CPU PWM?
Ek will include a 3 to 1 connector. and my H440 has a 8 fan hub...


----------



## Merkasaw

Just got my replacement TITAN X from EVGA RMA. It came in the plain EVGA box, but it appears to be a brand-new card. No scratches, no dust, screws all perfect etc. I'm pretty damn chuffed! I'd never go with another vendor, especially for an expensive card like a TITAN X.

I'll just have to wait until I get home this evening to check ASIC and OC performance... The wait is killing me!







My old card was a poor overclocker, even with ASIC 74.6%. Even if this one scores lower, it can't have any worse overclocking potential.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> how do you connect so many off the CPU PWM?
> Ek will include a 3 to 1 connector. and my H440 has a 8 fan hub...


You can get a separate PWM fan hub, aside from the H440's, and just connect a bank of rad fans to it

http://www.performance-pcs.com/swiftech-8-way-pwm-splitter-box-sata.html


----------



## Yogafire

Hi all.
TX EVGA SC owner and first time post so hoping one of you can help me.
Whilst waiting for the cash to accumulate and buying a decent G-sync monitor I'd been hoping to use my Panasonic 4K TV. It's got HDMI 2.0 / HDCP 2.2 and should support 60hz, however the most I can go up to is 4K / 30hz. Does anyone know if the TX supports HDMI 2.0? I can't see it confirmed anywhere (Nvidia just states HDMI) but I notice that 970 / 980 / 980 to etc do support HDMI 2.0.
Anyone got first hand experience of this?
I'm using a high speed HDMI cable, but whenever I try and force 4K / 60hz I get black screens and / or white horizontal lines...
Thanks in advance.


----------



## TremF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yogafire*
> 
> Hi all.
> TX EVGA SC owner and first time post so hoping one of you can help me.
> Whilst waiting for the cash to accumulate and buying a decent G-sync monitor I'd been hoping to use my Panasonic 4K TV. It's got HDMI 2.0 / HDCP 2.2 and should support 60hz, however the most I can go up to is 4K / 30hz. Does anyone know if the TX supports HDMI 2.0? I can't see it confirmed anywhere (Nvidia just states HDMI) but I notice that 970 / 980 / 980 to etc do support HDMI 2.0.
> Anyone got first hand experience of this?
> I'm using a high speed HDMI cable, but whenever I try and force 4K / 60hz I get black screens and / or white horizontal lines...
> Thanks in advance.


The TX is HDMI 2.0 - "HDMI 2.0, DisplayPort 1.2 and Dual-link DVI"

http://www.evga.com/articles/00918/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-TITAN-X/

Does your TV support 4k 60HZ? I'd check.


----------



## JoeDirt

*(Updated 8/17/2015)* NVFLash certificate checks bypassed v5.227: (Works in Windows 10)
*X64 Download Here*

*(Updated 8/17/2015)* NVFLash certificate checks bypassed v5.227: (Works in Windows 10)
*X86 Download Here*


----------



## Yogafire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TremF*
> 
> The TX is HDMI 2.0 - "HDMI 2.0, DisplayPort 1.2 and Dual-link DVI"
> 
> http://www.evga.com/articles/00918/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-TITAN-X/
> 
> Does your TV support 4k 60HZ? I'd check.


Thanks mate.
My TV def. supports it - it's a TX-50CX680B and I've checked the spec:
http://www.panasonic.com/uk/consumer/viera-televisions/led/tx-50cx680b.html
So if the Titan X is compliant with HDMI 2.0 and HDCP 2.2 then it must be my cable... perhaps I need to invest in a better quality one.
I always thought if HDMI cables worked (and were the correct rating) then there's no point spending any more money on them, but I'm willing to give it a try I guess.
Has anyone in this thread got any hands on experience of using their Titan X at 4k / 60hz via HDMI?
I'd love someone to tell me it's definitely possible and maybe recommend a suitable HDMI cable?
Thanks again.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeDirt*
> 
> *(Updated 8/17/2015)* NVFLash certificate checks bypassed v5.227: (Works in Windows 10)
> *X64 Download Here*
> 
> *(Updated 8/17/2015)* NVFLash certificate checks bypassed v5.227: (Works in Windows 10)
> *X86 Download Here*


TY. +1


----------



## fireincairo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yogafire*
> 
> Hi all.
> TX EVGA SC owner and first time post so hoping one of you can help me.
> Whilst waiting for the cash to accumulate and buying a decent G-sync monitor I'd been hoping to use my Panasonic 4K TV. It's got HDMI 2.0 / HDCP 2.2 and should support 60hz, however the most I can go up to is 4K / 30hz. Does anyone know if the TX supports HDMI 2.0? I can't see it confirmed anywhere (Nvidia just states HDMI) but I notice that 970 / 980 / 980 to etc do support HDMI 2.0.
> Anyone got first hand experience of this?
> I'm using a high speed HDMI cable, but whenever I try and force 4K / 60hz I get black screens and / or white horizontal lines...
> Thanks in advance.


Unfortunately HDMI 2.0 does not support 4K beyond 30hz. You'll have to use the display port if you want 60hz.

Now that witcher 3 has the new game plus mode, I'm revisiting it again. I forgot how beautiful the game looks in 4K. It's really quite stunning at times.


----------



## Rhuarc86

That's not correct. HDMI 2.0 DOES support 4k/60hz.


----------



## fireincairo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhuarc86*
> 
> That's not correct. HDMI 2.0 DOES support 4k/60hz.


Maybe I'm mistaken but I thought it wasn't possible to get 60hz out from HDMI with the Titan Xs. What's the limiting factor if it isn't HDMI?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeDirt*
> 
> *(Updated 8/17/2015)* NVFLash certificate checks bypassed v5.227: (Works in Windows 10)
> *X64 Download Here*
> 
> *(Updated 8/17/2015)* NVFLash certificate checks bypassed v5.227: (Works in Windows 10)
> *X86 Download Here*


+rep, cheers.


----------



## Yogafire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fireincairo*
> 
> Maybe I'm mistaken but I thought it wasn't possible to get 60hz out from HDMI with the Titan Xs. What's the limiting factor if it isn't HDMI?


I'm fairly new to PC gaming so this is a freaking minefield. My TV is a Panasonic TX-50CX680B and the spec definitely States HDMI 2.0 with 4K at 60hz. But Nvidia do not quote HDMI 2.0 on their official TX page, just 'HDMI'.
The more I scratch the surface the more I get confused - been on Tom's / Anandtech but all I get are mixed messages...
Anyone in the same boat as me and got experience of this exact situation?


----------



## lilchronic

Titan x is here








Boost clocks on stock bios 1163* @ 1.175v / 1215* @ 1.24v *stock boost clocks


----------



## SteezyTN

For automatically spending $1000 for a stinkin video card, they should only have 70 or 80+ ASICS.


----------



## Manac0r

Not sure if it's the new drivers or Windows 10 or just setting in... But went from 1405 to 1450 stable in Witcher 3. Going to run a few more tests before I get too excited... wish me luck


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> For automatically spending $1000 for a stinkin video card, they should only have 70 or 80+ ASICS.


Meh.. Mine are both under 70 and I can do 1525/SLI in FS.


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> For automatically spending $1000 for a stinkin video card, they should only have 70 or 80+ ASICS.


Hey just so everyone is aware. ASIC doesn't show much. I have two cards in sli at 79% each. and I can only do 1518Mhz / 8000 (haven't tried more) - this is under water of course.

But I know guys with high 60s / low 70s that can do higher than me... I don't know how much it actually matters.


----------



## kvickstick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> For automatically spending $1000 for a stinkin video card, they should only have 70 or 80+ ASICS.


Both my Titan X are rocking 67%, they do 1500/8000 bench and 1400/8000 "game stable".


----------



## lilchronic

Is there a bios where i can run 1.274 with AB voltage slider @ +112 and then run 1.174 with +0 in Ab voltage slider ???

Im currently using the cyclops 3 bios and under load it's always at 1.274v no matter what the voltage slider is set to.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Is there a bios where i can run 1.274 with AB voltage slider @ +112 and then run 1.174 with +0 in Ab voltage slider ???
> 
> Im currently using the cyclops 3 bios and under load it's always at 1.274v no matter what the voltage slider is set to.


Cuclops3 is meant for water. It was always run at 1.274, except idle and such.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Is there a bios where i can run 1.274 with AB voltage slider @ +112 and then run 1.174 with +0 in Ab voltage slider ???
> 
> Im currently using the cyclops 3 bios and under load it's always at 1.274v no matter what the voltage slider is set to.


Ping Sheyster, not sure if any of his do that, but I bet he could whip one up. That's actually something I kind of like the sound of - I've been running the 1.281v bios, and you can't turn it up or down. It'd be nice to have a more relaxed setting, then hair on fire when needed.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BossJ*
> 
> Hey just so everyone is aware. ASIC doesn't show much. I have two cards in sli at 79% each. and I can only do *1518Mhz / 8000* (haven't tried more) - this is under water of course.


And this is somehow a bad T-X OC in your opinion?









ASIC is certainly not a solid indicator for a good OC'ing card. However, higher ASIC cards do better on air cooling both temp-wise and OC-wise. This seems especially true with the T-X. The few cards that are over 80 ASIC have been beasts even on the stock cooler.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Titan x is here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boost clocks on stock bios 1163* @ 1.175v / 1215* @ 1.24v *stock boost clocks


It's a landmark card... Enjoy!


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> And this is somehow a bad T-X OC in your opinion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASIC is certainly not a solid indicator for a good OC'ing card. However, higher ASIC cards do better on air cooling both temp-wise and OC-wise. This seems especially true with the T-X. The few cards that are over 80 ASIC have been beasts even on the stock cooler.


Not a bad OC at all. Just think (IN my opinion) that ASIC is way over used


----------



## lilchronic

1506Mhz / 2000Mhz @1.274v tried a run @ 1560 and it crashed first scene on FS. also did 1536Mhz and that passsed.... Not bad for a 65% asic

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8234995


----------



## DADDYDC650

People shouldn't be upset that their TX's can't hit 1500Mhz/8Ghz. Only golden cards can run at that speed fully game stable. I'm not talking about casual gaming either. I'm talking multiple new games and at least an hour spent on each at a time.


----------



## HatallaS

Any one thinking about grabbing the new AIO from EKWB to slap on their Tx, I know I am excited at the idea of running two AIO in parallel in my rig with ease.


----------



## brootalperry

Does anyone know why the 980 TI, 980, 970, and 960 have the promo for MGSV but not the Titan X?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Ping Sheyster, not sure if any of his do that, but I bet he could whip one up. That's actually something I kind of like the sound of - I've been running the 1.281v bios, and you can't turn it up or down. It'd be nice to have a more relaxed setting, then hair on fire when needed.


Here you can try this

mod3.zip 150k .zip file


it's cyclops 3 bios with voltage in AB +0 = 1.18v and +112= 1.274v


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Thanks, man! +1


----------



## beginner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> how do you connect so many off the CPU PWM?
> Ek will include a 3 to 1 connector. and my H440 has a 8 fan hub...


Ah well my case (enthoo primo) actually came with a pwm hub so I just used that, any PWM hub would do though

[quote name="lilchronic" url="/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-
club/13760#post_24309496"]
Here you can try this

mod3.zip 150k .zip file


it's cyclops 3 bios with voltage in AB +0 = 1.18v and +112= 1.274v[/quote]

nice gonna check that out as well


----------



## spiderxjz82

I was thinking of SLI 980Ti, however I'm slowly being persuaded over to Titan X SLI as a friend is selling is month old Titan X + full waterblock/backplate for less than retail on just the card.

Coming from vanilla Titans it would make sense...

Are they actually better than the 980 Ti by a huge margin. Anandtech doesn't show them to be. But I mean once overclocked...


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderxjz82*
> 
> I was thinking of SLI 980Ti, however I'm slowly being persuaded over to Titan X SLI as a friend is selling is month old Titan X + full waterblock/backplate for less than retail on just the card.
> 
> Coming from vanilla Titans it would make sense...
> 
> Are they actually better than the 980 Ti by a huge margin. Anandtech doesn't show them to be. But I mean once overclocked...


Depends on the model of 980ti. A 980ti can be faster than a TX in most scenarios when both are at their max overclocks. But in situations where VRAM becomes over 6gb usage the TX pulls ahead again. But if below that memory threshhold they perform either very similarly or the 980ti pulls ahead depending on model and overlock

so really it depends. Think youll ever go over 6gb VRAM? Titan X

if not then 980ti.

I went with the TX because at very high resolutions youre safe from going over 6gb memory usage. I usually play it 7680x1440 with ultra settings on games and my memory usage goes over 6gb pretty often.


----------



## tomek198300

Hi
I have EVGA SC.
I am not advanced overclocker.
I used many bios's from this web side. When my computer start everything works normally. Only after the Internet connection fps drops by about 80% , bud the use of gpu is 99%.
It looks like Internet connection uses the gpu. It's stupid, I know, but it looks like.
For conect to internet I use D Link Conection Menager.
For example in Witcher 3 gpu usage is around 70% and fps is 60fps. When i conect to internet gpu usage is 99%, and fps in Witcher is around 17fps. When I turn off the internet conection evrithing is ok. But when I stop the game, and internet conection is working then gpu usage is still 99%
(sorry for my english)
Please help.


----------



## unreality

My card with 74,1% ASIC isnt even totally stable at 1402MHz at 1.168 with Sheysters Ultimate Bios. I had the 1.15 Bios before but i really wanted to reach 1400 which wasnt possible.

Now about 4-5 Hours in GTA V 1402 @1.168 crashed too :/

When i go to 1.28 i can barely reach 1480 game stable. Seems like my card is really stubborn besides Memory OC where i can reach 8600. Thats not really worth it though









Any tips?


----------



## achilles73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Here you can try this
> 
> mod3.zip 150k .zip file
> 
> 
> it's cyclops 3 bios with voltage in AB +0 = 1.18v and +112= 1.274v


This bios is great, have the best of two worlds, but it have a big problem... it downclocks alot @ 65' temps
It goes from 1504 core to 1350, if at least it only downclocks only 13 mhz was fine.

It would be great if this bios gets that magic from Sheysters bios that prevent downclocking.

Thanks


----------



## spiderxjz82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> Depends on the model of 980ti. A 980ti can be faster than a TX in most scenarios when both are at their max overclocks. But in situations where VRAM becomes over 6gb usage the TX pulls ahead again. But if below that memory threshhold they perform either very similarly or the 980ti pulls ahead depending on model and overlock
> 
> so really it depends. Think youll ever go over 6gb VRAM? Titan X
> 
> if not then 980ti.
> 
> I went with the TX because at very high resolutions youre safe from going over 6gb memory usage. I usually play it 7680x1440 with ultra settings on games and my memory usage goes over 6gb pretty often.


Interesting. I also have the same resolution as you, triple 1440p 96Hz monitors. Not sure how well that will cope then with the 6GB VRAM. Though I do have vanilla titans right now and it seems to be ok.


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderxjz82*
> 
> Interesting. I also have the same resolution as you, triple 1440p 96Hz monitors. Not sure how well that will cope then with the 6GB VRAM. Though I do have vanilla titans right now and it seems to be ok.


I run 2-way Titan X SLI and ive seen up to 8gb VRAM used in some games if I max everything and use some form of antialiasing.

At the end of the day its your call but I say go TX. At higher resolutions I would rather play it safe, and you never know how much memory the next few years of gaming will require. Its just a safer gamble to go with the TX in my opinion. As opposed to potential buyers remorse from a 980ti setup where you end up hitting a wall thanks to memory usage


----------



## deadwidesmile

I'm on 4k gsync and I've seen memory on the north side of 8.2. Gta-V and SoM. Cod:Aw full vram so I'm at like 10.9 half the time









I like the Trexes and would suggest them any day. Especially since used, you can find them for the same price as the ti variants and often with water blocks installed already.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> My card with 74,1% ASIC isnt even totally stable at 1402MHz at 1.168 with Sheysters Ultimate Bios. I had the 1.15 Bios before but i really wanted to reach 1400 which wasnt possible.
> 
> Now about 4-5 Hours in GTA V 1402 @1.168 crashed too :/
> 
> When i go to 1.28 i can barely reach 1480 game stable. Seems like my card is really stubborn besides Memory OC where i can reach 8600. Thats not really worth it though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any tips?


GTA V is really tough, much tougher than BF4. You may have to lower the OC a bit just for that one game.


----------



## Silverbreaker

same here: I have burned my old titan x (false cooler vrm-heatsink installation) and now i have an rma exchange card from evga. The asic is a bit higher (before: 68%, now: 70%) and the card won't run at my old clock speeds (1426mhz). I think a lower asic quality is better for stability and by the way, never burn your card for a exchange. Even evga will send you a b-card...


----------



## camry racing

Guys I'm stil waiting for the Titan X hybrid to be in stock should I go and buy just one evga reference and then watercool it or should I keep waiting for the TX hybrid to come in stock ? is there any difference in the pcb ?


----------



## Rubashka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *camry racing*
> 
> Guys I'm stil waiting for the Titan X hybrid to be in stock should I go and buy just one evga reference and then watercool it or should I keep waiting for the TX hybrid to come in stock ? is there any difference in the pcb ?


I am waiting for Hybrid to be in stock again, then i will get x 2 of them for my SLI setup.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *camry racing*
> 
> Guys I'm stil waiting for the Titan X hybrid to be in stock should I go and buy just one evga reference and then watercool it or should I keep waiting for the TX hybrid to come in stock ? is there any difference in the pcb ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubashka*
> 
> I am waiting for Hybrid to be in stock again, then i will get x 2 of them for my SLI setup.


Both have the same reference pcb


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> Depends on the model of 980ti. A 980ti can be faster than a TX in most scenarios when both are at their max overclocks. But in situations where VRAM becomes over 6gb usage the TX pulls ahead again. But if below that memory threshhold they perform either very similarly or the 980ti pulls ahead depending on model and overlock
> 
> so really it depends. Think youll ever go over 6gb VRAM? Titan X
> 
> if not then 980ti.
> 
> I went with the TX because at very high resolutions youre safe from going over 6gb memory usage. I usually play it 7680x1440 with ultra settings on games and my memory usage goes over 6gb pretty often.


I don't agree with the premise that the 980ti at max overclock can beat a titan x at max overclock. A 980ti would need to clock in at at least 1640MHz to match a Titan X running at 1500MHz. And let me assure you...hitting 1500MHz on the Titan X is far easier than hitting 1640MHz on the 980ti. =D The one advantage the 980ti has, is that the memory modules on these cards are hella hot. Like ridiculously so. So the extra 6gb on the Titan X sucks up more power, and generates more heat. But if you're using water cooling, that's a non-issue anyway. Especially if you're using an active cooled backplate. I'm still working on a voltage mod to get my clocks up higher. Currently at 1502MHz GPU, 8078MHz memory. And as long as I keep ambient temperatures in check at 22-23 degrees, I can keep the cards at 35-36c under full load, with the memory modules not even hitting 50c.

Unlike the original Titan vs 780ti, these cards are different. The Titan X chips are binned higher. Even if the reference board design isn't stellar thanks to Nvidia.







Just get a full cover Aquacomputer block with active cooled backplate for extra VRM/VRAM cooling on the Titan X and you're golden. However...if we're talking value...yeah the 980ti is better value for todays games. And I wouldn't call the Titan X a better bet for futureproofing, since it lacks DP1.3. So as soon as 4K 120Hz displays come out, you have to get upgrade them anyway as they won't run on your Titan X rig, minus tiled displays which I absolutely hate.


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> I don't agree with the premise that the 980ti at max overclock can beat a titan x at max overclock. A 980ti would need to clock in at at least 1640MHz to match a Titan X running at 1500MHz. And let me assure you...hitting 1500MHz on the Titan X is far easier than hitting 1640MHz on the 980ti. =D The one advantage the 980ti has, is that the memory modules on these cards are hella hot. Like ridiculously so. So the extra 6gb on the Titan X sucks up more power, and generates more heat. But if you're using water cooling, that's a non-issue anyway. Especially if you're using an active cooled backplate. I'm still working on a voltage mod to get my clocks up higher. Currently at 1502MHz GPU, 8078MHz memory. And as long as I keep ambient temperatures in check at 22-23 degrees, I can keep the cards at 35-36c under full load, with the memory modules not even hitting 50c.
> 
> Unlike the original Titan vs 780ti, these cards are different. The Titan X chips are binned higher. Even if the reference board design isn't stellar thanks to Nvidia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just get a full cover Aquacomputer block with active cooled backplate for extra VRM/VRAM cooling on the Titan X and you're golden. However...if we're talking value...yeah the 980ti is better value for todays games. And I wouldn't call the Titan X a better bet for futureproofing, since it lacks DP1.3. So as soon as 4K 120Hz displays come out, you have to get upgrade them anyway as they won't run on your Titan X rig, minus tiled displays which I absolutely hate.


I was just speaking from the testing and benchmarking I have seen on air and water. I think @szeged recently tested the 980ti KPE against the Titan X in a head to head with overclocking on various BIOS and the 980ti came out on top most of the time.

Though I myself have not conducted any testing on this.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> I was just speaking from the testing and benchmarking I have seen on air and water. I think @szeged recently tested the 980ti KPE against the Titan X in a head to head with overclocking on various BIOS and the 980ti came out on top most of the time.
> 
> Though I myself have not conducted any testing on this.


Under water? Or LN2? KPE would definitely have an advantage under LN2 benching, but I don't see it being able to easily provide more than a 9% clock rate boost over the Titan X under water (which it would need in order to match it on performance). I'd be very curious to see testing showing the contrary if you have a link.


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Under water? Or LN2? KPE would definitely have an advantage under LN2 benching, but I don't see it being able to easily provide more than a 9% clock rate boost over the Titan X under water (which it would need in order to match it on performance). I'd be very curious to see testing showing the contrary if you have a link.


Im not sure what @szeged was using for cooling in his testing. But yeah Ill look around for the testing I saw done and link it here. Gonna need some digging


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> Im not sure what @szeged was using for cooling in his testing. But yeah Ill look around for the testing I saw done and link it here. Gonna need some digging


As I said. =D LN2 is a whole other ballgame. Also should note that he bought the 80+ ASIC model for $1050. More than the price of a Titan X. And still without LN2 a Titan X would come out on top. Can't say I blame him though. KPE is a sexy beast.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-k-ngp-n-owners-club/18230#post_24295652
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> on air and water the TX wins almost 99% of the time in everything ive seen.
> 
> gotta get temps colder to make a difference.


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> As I said. =D LN2 is a whole other ballgame. Also should note that he bought the 80+ ASIC model for $1050. More than the price of a Titan X. And still without LN2 a Titan X would come out on top. Can't say I blame him though. KPE is a sexy beast.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-k-ngp-n-owners-club/18230#post_24295652


Huh, I know I had seen it somewhere reputable, and I thought @szeged had similar testing.

Ill take back my statement then until I can find the testing I had found the other day. Its also entirely possible I misremember that as well. Sorry man, thanks for correcting me.

The lesson here is drinking and computers still dont mix. Especially when trying to recall information


----------



## spiderxjz82

I'm still kinda leaning towards the Titan X over the Ti.

I can pick up a pair of TX's and waterblocks for around £1700 and a pair of Ti's with waterblocks for £1400.

So it's maybe 20% more expensive for me.


----------



## dawn1980

I got a single Evga titan x hybrid that is game stable at 1506/8000 on my Acer Predator XB270HU 144hz monitor. I have used sli in the past but was wondering if the gains would be worth it for 1440p or should I just save my coin for pascal and avoid the sli issues? GTA V with everything cranked up including 8x MSAA dips down into the 30's fps and even with gysnc enabled its noticeable to me and feels slow. Anyone using sli titans x at 1440p 144hz monitor and what is your experience/scaling vs single on games like GTA V..BF4/Hardline...Crysis 3...Batman...ETC???? Cheers!


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dawn1980*
> 
> I got a single Evga titan x hybrid that is game stable at 1506/8000 on my Acer Predator XB270HU 144hz monitor. I have used sli in the past but was wondering if the gains would be worth it for 1440p or should I just save my coin for pascal and avoid the sli issues? GTA V with everything cranked up including 8x MSAA dips down into the 30's fps and even with gysnc enabled its noticeable to me and feels slow. Anyone using sli titans x at 1440p 144hz monitor and what is your experience/scaling vs single on games like GTA V..BF4/Hardline...Crysis 3...Batman...ETC???? Cheers!


2x SLI scaling is quite good. Well worth it. 3x is where you start to question why you're doing it. I know because I'm in that boat right now. Haha. I'm waiting for my SLI connector from aquacomputer right now so I'm running on 2 cards. Played some batman. I think the performance test mode came back at average of 78fps if I'm not mistaken. I mean it's not great...but with GSYNC it's manageable. I'm running witcher 3 fully maxed out at 100-110fps on average. Sometimes a bit higher, and sometimes lower. Particularly in large cities. But it's super smooth. Crysis 3 is a crappy game. I'm sorry. But it uses too much power for too little bling. But even that runs beautifully on 2x SLI. GTA 5 is fine as well, although I'm not sure why you're running 8x msaa. TXAA is where it's at. Makes the game look so much better. I run into DX11/CPU limitations more than GPU ones at these clocks. As for BF4 or Dying Light and such...2x SLI pretty well maxes them out without issue.

You're never going to regret going 2x SLI. I'm on an XB270HU.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> 2x SLI scaling is quite good. Well worth it. 3x is where you start to question why you're doing it. I know because I'm in that boat right now. Haha. I'm waiting for my SLI connector from aquacomputer right now so I'm running on 2 cards. Played some batman. I think the performance test mode came back at average of 78fps if I'm not mistaken. I mean it's not great...but with GSYNC it's manageable. I'm running witcher 3 fully maxed out at 100-110fps on average. Sometimes a bit higher, and sometimes lower. Particularly in large cities. But it's super smooth. Crysis 3 is a crappy game. I'm sorry. But it uses too much power for too little bling. But even that runs beautifully on 2x SLI. GTA 5 is fine as well, although I'm not sure why you're running 8x msaa. TXAA is where it's at. Makes the game look so much better. I run into DX11/CPU limitations more than GPU ones at these clocks. As for BF4 or Dying Light and such...2x SLI pretty well maxes them out without issue.
> 
> You're never going to regret going 2x SLI. I'm on an XB270HU.


Do you get frame capped in Firestrike? I did with my 980's SLI and now have a Tx.

SS


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> 2x SLI scaling is quite good. Well worth it. 3x is where you start to question why you're doing it. I know because I'm in that boat right now. Haha. I'm waiting for my SLI connector from aquacomputer right now so I'm running on 2 cards. Played some batman. I think the performance test mode came back at average of 78fps if I'm not mistaken. I mean it's not great...but with GSYNC it's manageable. I'm running witcher 3 fully maxed out at 100-110fps on average. Sometimes a bit higher, and sometimes lower. Particularly in large cities. But it's super smooth. Crysis 3 is a crappy game. I'm sorry. But it uses too much power for too little bling. But even that runs beautifully on 2x SLI. GTA 5 is fine as well, although I'm not sure why you're running 8x msaa. TXAA is where it's at. Makes the game look so much better. I run into DX11/CPU limitations more than GPU ones at these clocks. As for BF4 or Dying Light and such...2x SLI pretty well maxes them out without issue.
> 
> You're never going to regret going 2x SLI. I'm on an XB270HU.


Pretty much this ^.

Two way scaling is harmless and works as intended. 3 way is a mixed bag with some games suffering from negative scaling, others from micro stutter and finally the 'odd' game will work respectively. GTA V three way scaling is brilliant tin terms of raw frames but even this has pacing issues, and is the poster child for MGPU scaling.

Wouldn't object to anyone spending their money on an additional card or two, but to most people with these TITAN it's a lot of money to find out support is dangling by a thread at the moment.


----------



## dawn1980

Thanks! I will try the TXAA in GTA V. I went ahead ordered from Amazon hopefully there's not a 1-2 month wait on the hybrid! Are you using windows 10 and what cpu are you using? Hopefully my 3770k can handle sli titan x's 1440p.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Do you get frame capped in Firestrike? I did with my 980's SLI and now have a Tx.
> 
> SS


I don't. Simply because I don't run those. Haha. 3dmark benches are pointless right now. Will change once it gets converted to dx12. But I build rigs for gaming. And you get better gaming off of a 4790k or 6700k. But you get far better scores on benchmarks with even something. Like a stock clock 5930k.

I think it's a little silly to see all these people building rigs with the highest end components to get good benchmark results, even if that means they could have saved money...and gotten better gaming performance...

And it's not that I don't want to drop the $$ on a 5960x. Hell I have 3 titan x cards. And I just dropped another grand on new tubing and quick disconnect fittings. It's just pointless for gaming performance until dx12 games come out with proper multi-core support. But even then it'll likely be useless as the reduced cpu overhead means your existing 5.2GHz quad core is still going to be more than enough, and conveniently enough, faster than say a 4.8GHz eight core processor.

I'm probably going to take some heat for hating on 3dmark and it's lack of relevance to gaming performance. But it's not my fault if people want to be ignorant to reality.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dawn1980*
> 
> Thanks! I will try the TXAA in GTA V. I went ahead ordered from Amazon hopefully there's not a 1-2 month wait on the hybrid! Are you using windows 10 and what cpu are you using? Hopefully my 3770k can handle sli titan x's 1440p.


I have a 3770k at 5.2GHz with hyperthreading off. At these clocks, with 99% of games, you're going to hit DX11 API limits before hitting clock limits. So long as you have a decent OC, you'll be very happy with the 3770k for gaming.


----------



## Rubashka

Anyone has any idea how soon EVGA restocks their cards? Hybrid versions are currently not in stock







and i just wanted to get one.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> I don't. Simply because I don't run those. Haha. 3dmark benches are pointless right now. Will change once it gets converted to dx12. But I build rigs for gaming. And you get better gaming off of a 4790k or 6700k. But you get far better scores on benchmarks with even something. Like a stock clock 5930k.
> 
> I think it's a little silly to see all these people building rigs with the highest end components to get good benchmark results, even if that means they could have saved money...and gotten better gaming performance...
> 
> And it's not that I don't want to drop the $$ on a 5960x. Hell I have 3 titan x cards. And I just dropped another grand on new tubing and quick disconnect fittings. It's just pointless for gaming performance until dx12 games come out with proper multi-core support. But even then it'll likely be useless as the reduced cpu overhead means your existing 5.2GHz quad core is still going to be more than enough, and conveniently enough, faster than say a 4.8GHz eight core processor.
> 
> I'm probably going to take some heat for hating on 3dmark and it's lack of relevance to gaming performance. But it's not my fault if people want to be ignorant to reality.


Understood ..... I also get capped in Black Ops 2 which has a game cap of 200fps but I would get locked at 60fps regardless of NVP settings but ONLY in SLI mode. Different DVI cables, bridges, slots, drivers, bios .... nothing makes a difference.

SS


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> Im not sure what @szeged was using for cooling in his testing. But yeah Ill look around for the testing I saw done and link it here. Gonna need some digging


I haven't see comparative benchmark numbers from either card from szeged. I posted several from both cards (watercooled): It is very hard for the 980TiKP to keep up with a TX with the exception of Unigine benches - where the 980TiKP will beat a TX in the same rig.. And frankly there is no (zero) relevance of LN2 flash benchmarks to anything but cryogenic use - this is especially true for maxwell gpus. The KP is a very powerful card and runs a lot cooler than the TX (amazing stock cooler on the KP). My results are in the OCN benchmark threads. FM HOF only replaces your lower result... So unless you see 980TiKP listed, it hasn't beaten a TX. If you plan to LN2 benchmark... get a KP.

As I said earlier: with the KP vs TX, it's like having to spin up a turbo 4 in order to keep pace with a big block V8.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Here you can try this
> 
> mod3.zip 150k .zip file
> 
> 
> it's cyclops 3 bios with voltage in AB +0 = 1.18v and +112= 1.274v


hey bud - what's the P8 idle voltage at with this bios?


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I haven't see comparative benchmark numbers from either card from szeged. I posted several from both cards (watercooled): It is very hard for the 980TiKP to keep up with a TX with the exception of Unigine benches - where the 980TiKP will beat a TX in the same rig.. And frankly there is no (zero) relevance of LN2 flash benchmarks to anything but cryogenic use - this is especially true for maxwell gpus. The KP is a very powerful card and runs a lot cooler than the TX (amazing stock cooler on the KP). My results are in the OCN benchmark threads. FM HOF only replaces your lower result... So unless you see 980TiKP listed, it hasn't beaten a TX. If you plan to LN2 benchmark... get a KP.
> 
> As I said earlier: with the KP vs TX, it's like having to spin up a turbo 4 in order to keep pace with a big block V8.


See
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> Huh, I know I had seen it somewhere reputable, and I thought @szeged had similar testing.
> 
> Ill take back my statement then until I can find the testing I had found the other day. Its also entirely possible I misremember that as well. Sorry man, thanks for correcting me.
> 
> The lesson here is drinking and computers still dont mix. Especially when trying to recall information


I probably saw some numbers and just mixed them up or something. Already took back my statement.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I haven't see comparative benchmark numbers from either card from szeged. I posted several from both cards (watercooled): It is very hard for the 980TiKP to keep up with a TX with the exception of Unigine benches - where the 980TiKP will beat a TX in the same rig.. And frankly there is no (zero) relevance of LN2 flash benchmarks to anything but cryogenic use - this is especially true for maxwell gpus. The KP is a very powerful card and runs a lot cooler than the TX (amazing stock cooler on the KP). My results are in the OCN benchmark threads. FM HOF only replaces your lower result... So unless you see 980TiKP listed, it hasn't beaten a TX. If you plan to LN2 benchmark... get a KP.
> 
> As I said earlier: with the KP vs TX, it's like having to spin up a turbo 4 in order to keep pace with a big block V8.


You're here! Question for you. I'm using a voltage modded titan x. Around +100mV offset. And I'm having issues with several bios' out there including yours. What I'm seeing is rather weird behavior from the voltage slider. So for example with the settings I have, the card will be at 1400MHz actual under load. This is while MSI Afterburner/EVGA Precision X will show that base clock/boost clock are at 1590/1670. I start sliding the voltage up. And it starts increasing the clock rate little by little. I'll be at +95mV and the card will now be at 1440MHz. But then when I start going past 100mV...something very odd happens. If I go from +95 to +112...all of a sudden it'll try to hit the max boost clock of 1670MHz right away, and insta-crash.

Am I doing something wrong? Or could the hardware voltage offset somehow be interfering with how the voltage slider is supposed to operate?

Appreciate any input.

Here's a pic of what I mean. Kind of:


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> You're here! Question for you. I'm using a voltage modded titan x. Around +100mV offset. And I'm having issues with several bios' out there including yours. What I'm seeing is rather weird behavior from the voltage slider. So for example with the settings I have, the card will be at 1400MHz actual under load. This is while MSI Afterburner/EVGA Precision X will show that base clock/boost clock are at 1590/1670. I start sliding the voltage up. And it starts increasing the clock rate little by little. I'll be at +95mV and the card will now be at 1440MHz. But then when I start going past 100mV...something very odd happens. If I go from +95 to +112...all of a sudden it'll try to hit the max boost clock of 1670MHz right away, and insta-crash.
> 
> Am I doing something wrong? Or could the hardware voltage offset somehow be interfering with how the voltage slider is supposed to operate?
> 
> Appreciate any input.
> 
> Here's a pic of what I mean. Kind of:


By voltage modded - you mean a bios mod? not a hard mod - right?
If yes, so with any bios that has the P0 state raised to 1.281V _and_ leaves P0, P02 min at the max for P0, the slider basically is useless, and can actually lead to a control clash between the bios, driver and the OS-based tool. So with Cy3, there is no need to use the voltage slider in AB or PX (or NVI for that matter). the bios will load 1.274V anytime the driver sets the load state flag other than P8. P8 will idle at the stock VID value (which will vary by ASIC). Lilchronic's mod (change P0, P02 range) should provide the ability to adjust load voltage using the slider









edit: also, remember that the gpuZ main tab will not report the correct boost clock. You need to use the sensor tab.


----------



## Sheyster

The new EVGA 2-way SLI long bridge or the NVidia 2-way spaced bridge? Which do you guys like better?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> The new EVGA 2-way SLI long bridge or the NVidia 2-way spaced bridge? Which do you guys like better?


I got the new EVGA 2-way long bridge and it looks great. I wouldn't mind the Nvidia bridge either though...


----------



## OGBeandip

I use the Nvidia long bridge but Ill be replacin it with a new EVGA one and changing the LED color then painting it. I dont like the lighter gray coloring on them, I want solid black


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> I use the Nvidia long bridge but Ill be replacin it with a new EVGA one and changing the LED color then painting it. I dont like the lighter gray coloring on them, I want solid black


I did this and it looks sharp.

On the note of short vs long, I have both and they are dimensionally the same. The plugs are just closer together or farther apart. Meaning, the bottom edge hangs over side of the gpu on the short. If you're vertical mounted it's less of a issue. On horizontal like mine it'll look a tad strange.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> By voltage modded - you mean a bios mod? not a hard mod - right?
> If yes, so with any bios that has the P0 state raised to 1.281V _and_ leaves P0, P02 min at the max for P0, the slider basically is useless, and can actually lead to a control clash between the bios, driver and the OS-based tool. So with Cy3, there is no need to use the voltage slider in AB or PX (or NVI for that matter). the bios will load 1.274V anytime the driver sets the load state flag other than P8. P8 will idle at the stock VID value (which will vary by ASIC). Lilchronic's mod (change P0, P02 range) should provide the ability to adjust load voltage using the slider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: also, remember that the gpuZ main tab will not report the correct boost clock. You need to use the sensor tab.


FWIW, I actually prefer to have a BIOS with preset max voltage limits, hence why there are *7* versions of the Ultimate BIOS. I'm using the 1.15v undervolt version on both cards.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I got the new EVGA 2-way long bridge and it looks great. I wouldn't mind the Nvidia bridge either though...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> I use the Nvidia long bridge but Ill be replacin it with a new EVGA one and changing the LED color then painting it. I dont like the lighter gray coloring on them, I want solid black


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> On the note of short vs long, I have both and they are dimensionally the same. The plugs are just closer together or farther apart. Meaning, the bottom edge hangs over side of the gpu on the short. If you're vertical mounted it's less of a issue. On horizontal like mine it'll look a tad strange.


EVGA is claiming theirs is better technically; higher frequency support or some crap.







Does this claim hold any water at all? I actually like the looks of the NVidia bridge better.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> As I said earlier: with the KP vs TX, it's like having to spin up a turbo 4 in order to keep pace with a big block V8.


Spot on!

I'll be doing some back to back benches later this week as I have a 980Ti G1 coming tomorrow.
With my Classy board I can flip a dip and kill one and run the other and since the Tx is blocked the lack of air flow by having the G1 in front of it (Caselabs S8) won't hurt the performance.

I just need to find a solid lower voltage Tx bios with a good higher power limit to play with ..... there are so many on the OP I'm confused.

Any thoughts from the Sr.'s here would be appreciated.

SS


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> hey bud - what's the P8 idle voltage at with this bios?


idle's @ 0.867v


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Spot on!
> 
> I'll be doing some back to back benches later this week as I have a 980Ti G1 coming tomorrow.
> With my Classy board I can flip a dip and kill one and run the other and since the Tx is blocked the lack of air flow by having the G1 in front of it (Caselabs S8) won't hurt the performance.
> 
> *I just need to find a solid lower voltage Tx bios with a good higher power limit to play with ..... there are so many on the OP I'm confused.*
> 
> *Any thoughts from the Sr.'s here would be appreciated.*
> 
> SS


Check my sig, the link to the Ultimate BIOS has several lower voltage options.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Check my sig, the link to the Ultimate BIOS has several lower voltage options.


Cool beans ..... I got every bios on the OP this morning and I'll grab yer sig roms tonight.
















With the latest NV flash all I need to do is drag the rom on to the NVFLASH.exe and then reboot after it's done right?

SS


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Cool beans ..... I got every bios on the OP this morning and I'll grab yer sig roms tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the latest NV flash all I need to do is drag the rom on to the NVFLASH.exe and then reboot after it's done right?
> 
> SS


That works for me with 1 card. If you have 2+ cards you may need to follow JPM's instructions in the OP, or in a lot of replies throughout this thread.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> EVGA is claiming theirs is better technically; higher frequency support or some crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does this claim hold any water at all? I actually like the looks of the NVidia bridge better.


I don't think so. It is no better in terms of performance than my plain old SLI bridge which came with my ASRock Z68 Extreme7 motherboard. I think EVGA's performance claims are just marketing and don't hold water at all. EVGA Jacob has claimed that there are some super specific niche scenarios where old bridges have problems with the higher pixel clocks needed for things like 4k resolution, but to be honest I'm not even sure I believe that, since I've never seen it demonstrated that such a problem exists.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> That works for me with 1 card. If you have 2+ cards you may need to follow JPM's instructions in the OP, or in a lot of replies throughout this thread.


Thanks. Thought I read it in one of the milllllllllllllion threads so I just wanted to be sure as the Tx only has one bios and I used to having extra slots as a back up if I screwed the pooch.









SS


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> I don't think so. It is no better in terms of performance than my plain old SLI bridge which came with my ASRock Z68 Extreme7 motherboard. I think EVGA's performance claims are just marketing and don't hold water at all. EVGA Jacob has claimed that there are some super specific niche scenarios where old bridges have problems with the higher pixel clocks needed for things like 4k resolution, but to be honest I'm not even sure I believe that, since I've never seen it demonstrated that such a problem exists.


The original EVGA SLI bridge had issues with certain multi-monitor setups so they released the newest version that fixed the problem. Nice marketing though.

Seems like EVGA revised their original SLI Bridge which caused flickering and other such problems with certain setups. Point is, they all work the same. I've only seen one Nvidia SLI Bridge vs EVGA SLI Bridge benchmark for anyone interested. 1 minute and 43 seconds mark.


----------



## SteezyTN

I kind of wish I went with the NVIDIA version. I think its so much more sexy than the EVGA one... But I wasn't going to pay ~$45 after shipping and taxes for an SLI Bridge. $32.39 was still too much for the EVGA one haha. The NVIDIA one looks much better with the grey/silver heatsink/fan though. IT matches perfectly with those GPU's.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> FWIW, I actually prefer to have a BIOS with preset max voltage limits, hence why there are *7* versions of the Ultimate BIOS. I'm using the 1.15v undervolt version on both cards.


I have the same preference. What? Only 7 mods?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> idle's @ 0.867v


Thanks. I hope to get a chance to try it once I put the TXs back on this rig.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> That works for me with 1 card. If you have 2+ cards you may need to follow JPM's instructions in the OP, or in a lot of replies throughout this thread.











(... tempted, but... nah.)


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> By voltage modded - you mean a bios mod? not a hard mod - right?
> If yes, so with any bios that has the P0 state raised to 1.281V _and_ leaves P0, P02 min at the max for P0, the slider basically is useless, and can actually lead to a control clash between the bios, driver and the OS-based tool. So with Cy3, there is no need to use the voltage slider in AB or PX (or NVI for that matter). the bios will load 1.274V anytime the driver sets the load state flag other than P8. P8 will idle at the stock VID value (which will vary by ASIC). Lilchronic's mod (change P0, P02 range) should provide the ability to adjust load voltage using the slider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: also, remember that the gpuZ main tab will not report the correct boost clock. You need to use the sensor tab.


I do indeed mean a hard mod. I'm going to be swapping it out for a variable pot resistor once I get some voltmeter/ohmmeter readout lcds to mount to the board. That way I'll be able to adjust it up/down on the fly. As for the clash between the bios/drivers/tools when it comes to voltage adjustments...that would seem to make sense. As I said, that "false boost clock" you see in GPU-Z...the card actually tries to hit it when I push +112mV. That's the issue. Haha. Because at that point it insta-crashes. I just see the clock rate spike up, then driver crash. Guess I'll play around with Lilchronic's mod to see if that helps anything. I'll be able to do better diagnostics when I get the other parts I need for the mod and can see the actual voltage live. Having a hard time doing that now as I have a full cover block/backplate.

Thanks for your feedback man.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Here you can try this
> 
> mod3.zip 150k .zip file
> 
> 
> it's cyclops 3 bios with voltage in AB +0 = 1.18v and +112= 1.274v


I approve

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5766461


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> *I do indeed mean a hard mod*. I'm going to be swapping it out for a variable pot resistor once I get some voltmeter/ohmmeter readout lcds to mount to the board. That way I'll be able to adjust it up/down on the fly. As for the clash between the bios/drivers/tools when it comes to voltage adjustments...that would seem to make sense. As I said, that "false boost clock" you see in GPU-Z...the card actually tries to hit it when I push +112mV. That's the issue. Haha. Because at that point it insta-crashes. I just see the clock rate spike up, then driver crash. Guess I'll play around with Lilchronic's mod to see if that helps anything. I'll be able to do better diagnostics when I get the other parts I need for the mod and can see the actual voltage live. Having a hard time doing that now as I have a full cover block/backplate.
> 
> Thanks for your feedback man.


yeah man - once you make hard mod to voltage control, probably best to use a bios that does nothing to adjust voltage, you just need a power mod.


----------



## Merkasaw

My replacement card is so much better than my original. Despite a lower ASIC of 69.6% (vs 74.6% on the original), it seems to be extremely stable at 1410MHz using Sheyster's 1168mV BIOS. My old card couldn't even handle 1405MHz with the 1200mV BIOS!

I've got it hovering in the 70s C with the ACX 2.0+ cooler, fans at about 50%.

Makes me doubt the influence of ASIC somewhat, or maybe my old card really was just very problematic.


----------



## HyperMatrix

For anyone curious about whether to go Titan X or 980ti...here's your answer. Despite a lot of bad talk about the game...I actually love it graphically. Fully maxed out graphics. Including 2x super sampling and 2x AA, 8 light sources, etc etc...full maxed. Check the framerate. And check the VRAM usage. Haha. Completely stutter-free. Just pure smooth. For anyone who's wondering, this is using the "AFR-FriendlyD3D.exe" trick as the official SLI profile for it is pure trash. =D I also don't remember the game running this smooth back when I was on Win8.1. Not sure why it's so great now. But just check out how beautiful it is. FPS capped at 144Hz GSYNC limit.


----------



## RedM00N

What game is that? Looks nice


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> What game is that? Looks nice


Call of duty. Haha. =D


----------



## RedM00N

Heh. Would've been one of my last guesses









Doesn't look at all like the CoD I know of, then again I never payed attention to cod outside of small tidbits of MP. Still looks nice though.


----------



## Jpmboy

CODAW gets a bad rap. It's quite a good game and when set up properly, the graphics are great!


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> CODAW gets a bad rap. It's quite a good game and when set up properly, the graphics are great!


It has one of the best implementations of anti aliasing I've ever seen, to be honest. I have games I run at 8x msaa that don't look nearly as smooth.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> I approve
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5766461


I agree.

Flashed it and made a quick pass before I left for work.





SS


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Call of duty. Haha. =D










Actually GTA V at high res is a good example of going T-X vs. Ti.


----------



## RedM00N

Never got around to doing AW's Singleplayer. Might give it a shot with those looks.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

24/7 clocks:



Flies through 1440p like butter...


----------



## Goloith

Hey guys,

Any of you guys getting screen freezing (with sound) with 2x Titan Xs in SLI in Windows 10? I just disabled SLI and everything's working correctly now. This wasn't an issue with Windows 7.


----------



## fireincairo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goloith*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Any of you guys getting screen freezing (with sound) with 2x Titan Xs in SLI in Windows 10? I just disabled SLI and everything's working correctly now. This wasn't an issue with Windows 7.


I haven't had that issue.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> For anyone curious about whether to go Titan X or 980ti...here's your answer. Despite a lot of bad talk about the game...I actually love it graphically. Fully maxed out graphics. Including 2x super sampling and 2x AA, 8 light sources, etc etc...full maxed. Check the framerate. And check the VRAM usage. Haha. Completely stutter-free. Just pure smooth. For anyone who's wondering, this is using the "*AFR-FriendlyD3D.exe*" trick as the official SLI profile for it is pure trash. =D I also don't remember the game running this smooth back when I was on Win8.1. Not sure why it's so great now. But just check out how beautiful it is. FPS capped at 144Hz GSYNC limit.


Where can I get that from please???


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Where can I get that from please???


NVIDIA has an sli profile for applications with that name. Just make a copy of your game executable file, rename it to that, and launch. It's also how I got SLI working on project cars during beta.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> NVIDIA has an sli profile for applications with that name. Just make a copy of your game executable file, rename it to that, and launch. It's also how I got SLI working on project cars during beta.


Will it work with beamng drive?


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Will it work with beamng drive?


I've never heard of beamng drive. It won't work with every game. It's just one trick/alternative to attempt. I'm sure similar could be done with nvidia inspector adjustments as well.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually GTA V at high res is a good example of going T-X vs. Ti.


Can't go higher than 2560x1440p due to lo lack of 144Hz, and hatred for multi-monitor setups. I don't remember GTA 5 using even 5gb of vram maxed out at 1440p. Even if it did, it'd never touch the 11.2GB that COD:AW uses. Haha. I can't give GTA 5 any points because of lack of consistent frame rate. Even though 4x TXAA in GTA 5 does look incredible, I just find 144Hz to be so fluid that it's hard to play too far below it. And in some areas of GTA 5, it drops down into the 70-80fps zone which I don't like. Needs DX12.


----------



## ssiperko

Can I SLI a Tx and a Ti?









SS


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Can I SLI a Tx and a Ti?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS


Gotta hit up AMD for that. Mixing up different cards I mean.


----------



## OGBeandip

Anyone trying to get rid of an EVGA TX?

Prefferabely SC


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> Anyone trying to get rid of an EVGA TX?
> 
> Prefferabely SC


I have a EK and back plated SC that runs at 32c max in my loop.

SS


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Gotta hit up AMD for that. Mixing up different cards I mean.


Sooooooooooooooooooo................ layme terms means?

SS


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> I have a EK and back plated SC that runs at 32c max in my loop.
> 
> SS


PM me a price


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Sooooooooooooooooooo................ layme terms means?
> 
> SS


Nope!

Although there is this...... http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/sli-with-different-cards.158907/


----------



## chayster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> PM me a price


I have 2 new stock cards if youre looking for one!

Can i join the club even tho im not using mines lol?


----------



## Jayboy83

I'm also looking for an evga card...again preferably a superclocked but not too fussed on that if the price is right ?


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Nope!
> 
> Although there is this...... http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/sli-with-different-cards.158907/


THANKS!
+rep

SS


----------



## Silent Scone

Hi,

Is anyone here having Windows 10 out of memory issues in SLI? Need to test a fix.


----------



## Silverbreaker

hey guys ist this normal?



Do I have my full 12 Gbs?


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Is anyone here having Windows 10 out of memory issues in SLI? Need to test a fix.


nVidia is working on it since day 1 of the release of windows 10









They know







Look @ nvidiaforums /drivers


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silverbreaker*
> 
> hey guys ist this normal?
> 
> 
> 
> Do I have my full 12 Gbs?


Yes you have 12GB of VRAM.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> nVidia is working on it since day 1 of the release of windows 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look @ nvidiaforums /drivers


Yes I know, that's the fix I was looking for someone to test


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Is anyone here having Windows 10 out of memory issues in SLI? Need to test a fix.


not seen that yet. system memory? How do you cause the problem?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> not seen that yet. system memory? How do you cause the problem?


I've not experienced it personally but have seen some fairly unusual VRAM usage. Most people reporting the crashes are playing BF4 amongst a few other games. I have a driver here that needs testing but I've not experienced any crashing personally, think it's more likely to effect 980s and cards with smaller buffers.

Anyone who is and can try it with discretion PM me


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> not seen that yet. system memory? How do you cause the problem?


You need a card that isn't a Titan X to run into the SLI memory "issue".


----------



## Dango

Check out this block
!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> You need a card that isn't a Titan X to run into the SLI memory "issue".


oh.


----------



## scum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> You need a card that isn't a Titan X to run into the SLI memory "issue".


with win 10 titanx sli in bf4 is broken, uses all memory then crashes
single card mode no issues


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scum*
> 
> titanx sli in bf4 is broken, uses all memory then crashes
> single card mode no issues


I play BF4 a lot and I've yet to crash in Windows 10 using the latest driver. Obviously i can't speak for everyone but that's my experience so far.


----------



## zagy1984

MrTOOSHORT witch bios ar you use??


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zagy1984*
> 
> MrTOOSHORT witch bios ar you use??


He told me he uses skynets boost disabled bios. runs @ 1.27v.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> You need a card that isn't a Titan X to run into the SLI memory "issue".


Wrong... TX sli, and dx error here


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Wrong... TX sli, and dx error here


Like I said before, i can't speak for anyone but my system has yet to crash and I play multiple games each day.

I did a clean install of Windows 10 and the first thing I did was DDU the drivers which stopped gfx driver updates. Then i uninstalled/disabled my onboard Intel gpu. Then I installed the latest driver + Physx + MSI AB. I then made sure my cards were 100 percent stable along with my cpu and memory. No issues since.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Like I said before, i can't speak for anyone but I'm my system has yet to crash and I play multiple games each day. I did a clean install of Windows 10 and the first thing I did was DDU the drivers which stopped gfx driver updates. Then i uninstalled/disabled my onboard Intel gpu. I then made sure my cards were 100 percent stable along with my cpu and memory. No issues since.


SLi error appear in Bf4 and BF hardline in windows 10.

So if you don't play these games, then it is ok.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> SLi error appear in Bf4 and BF hardline in windows 10.
> 
> So if you don't play these games, then it is ok.


I play both. .. no issues. Not everyone is running into the sli bug you know. ....


----------



## Nizzen

Fix is here soon:

ManuelG @ nVidia forums:
Quote:


> Software team believes they have fixed the issue. QA is in the process of testing the fix. If the issue does appear fixed then we will create a hotfix driver soon.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Fix is here soon:
> 
> ManuelG @ nVidia forums:


I'm on the driver now, memory usage in SLI in GTAV and BF4 seems to have settled.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Fix is here soon:
> 
> ManuelG @ nVidia forums:


That's cool. Looks like you might have a fix soon.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I play both. .. no issues. Not everyone is running into the sli bug you know. ....


Only 99% that play Bf4 multiplayer in win 10









Sometimes I can play 20min, and sometimes I can onlye play for a few minutes.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Only 99% that play Bf4 multiplayer in win 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I can play 20min, and sometimes I can onlye play for a few minutes.


Honestly, i was playing bf4 2 days ago for about 2 hours without issue and more hours before that. Every system is different so not all are affected.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I'm on the driver now, memory usage in SLI in GTAV and BF4 seems to have settled.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Honestly, i was playing bf4 2 days ago for about 2 hours without issue and more hours before that. Every system is different so not all are affected.


Maybe more than 4 cores affect the problem.. ?

Fix soon I hope, so Yeah!


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Maybe more than 4 cores affect the problem.. ?
> 
> Fix soon I hope, so Yeah!


Doubt it. Aren't you running tri-sli? Nvidia doesn't seem to fully support more than 2 cards much these days so that could be why YOUR Titan X system is running into issues. Hope the new driver helps bud.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Doubt it. Aren't you running tri-sli? Nvidia doesn't seem to fully support more than 2 cards much these days so that could be why YOUR Titan X system is running into issues. Hope the new driver helps bud.


In win 8.1 3-way sli work very well in the games I play now. Witcher 3, farcry 4 and BF 4/hardline. I do not play many games


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> In win 8.1 3-way sli work very well in the games I play now. Witcher 3, farcry 4 and BF 4/hardline. I do not play many games


Windows 10 just came out so support for tri-sli isn't a top priority for Nvidia at the moment.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Windows 10 just came out so support for tri-sli isn't a top priority for Nvidia at the moment.


2-way sli does not work either in win 10









I have had gtx 680 3-way, 980 3-way and now TX 3-way. 3-way always had good scaling in the most games I played. It only need more cpu power and use more memorybandwidth.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I play BF4 a lot and I've yet to crash in Windows 10 using the latest driver. Obviously i can't speak for everyone but that's my experience so far.


Same here, not a single crash since the upgrade to Win10. I easily have 25 hours in since then.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> In win 8.1 3-way sli work very well in the games I play now. Witcher 3, farcry 4 and BF 4/hardline. I do not play many games


Your standards must be fairly low if you think TRI SLI works well in Witcher 3 lol. The pacing is awful. Every site agrees with this as well as my system


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Like I said before, i can't speak for anyone but my system has yet to crash and I play multiple games each day.
> 
> I did a clean install of Windows 10 and the first thing I did was *DDU the drivers which stopped gfx driver updates*. Then i uninstalled/disabled my onboard Intel gpu. Then I installed the latest driver + Physx + MSI AB. I then made sure my cards were 100 percent stable along with my cpu and memory. No issues since.


at this point guys, you should disable all automatic updates in W10. I t will advise you when updates are available. also, for those of you (us) that want to remove some of the OS bloatware, W10 can be stubborn... you need to do it in Powershell for each account ()except trustedinstaller).

from the guys at tenforum:

UsePowerShelltoUninstallBuilt.doc 390k .doc file


I was having issues with the new 10 calculator and wanted to remove it - works.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> 2-way sli does not work either in win 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have had gtx 680 3-way, 980 3-way and now TX 3-way. 3-way always had good scaling in the most games I played. It only need more cpu power and use more memorybandwidth.


2-way SLI doesn't work in Windows 10? Right....


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> at this point guys, you should disable all automatic updates in W10. I t will advise you when updates are available. also, for those of you (us) that want to remove some of the OS bloatware, W10 can be stubborn... you need to do it in Powershell for each account ()except trustedinstaller).
> 
> from the guys at tenforum:
> 
> UsePowerShelltoUninstallBuilt.doc 390k .doc file
> 
> 
> I was having issues with the new 10 calculator and wanted to remove it - works.


I've had the Windows 10 calculator launch itself a couple of times and Microsoft Edge isn't very stable. My 2 biggest gripes so far.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> 2-way SLI doesn't work in Windows 10? Right....


I know, right? I actually sold my third card as support is terrible at the moment, very hit and miss! 2 way is perfect, no micro stuttering / pacing issues.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I know, right? I actually sold my third card as support is terrible at the moment, very hit and miss! 2 way is perfect, no micro stuttering / pacing issues.


Must have been frustrating to have a 3rd Titan X perform best as a Physx card. I'd probably get another TX if it wasn't for the crap Tri-SLI support.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Must have been frustrating to have a 3rd Titan X perform best as a Physx card. I'd probably get another TX if it wasn't for the crap Tri-SLI support.


The only AAA game that three cards actually worked at an acceptable level for me recently is GTAV (still has pacing issues) and AC:Unity. Most of everything else I disabled the third card in DM or set as Physx. I love Nvidia products, but they can stick that where the sun doesn't shine lol.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> The only AAA game that three cards actually worked at an acceptable level for me recently is GTAV (still has pacing issues) and AC:Unity. Most of everything else I disabled the third card in DM or set as Physx. I love Nvidia products, but they can stick that where the sun doesn't shine lol.


Wise decision. Windows 10 already runs newer demanding titles such as GTA V better than Windows 8.1 so I look foward to even better performance in the future and for better SLI support as well. I hate waiting though.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> at this point guys, you should disable all automatic updates in W10. I t will advise you when updates are available. also, for those of you (us) that want to remove some of the OS bloatware, W10 can be stubborn... you need to do it in Powershell for each account ()except trustedinstaller).
> 
> from the guys at tenforum:
> 
> UsePowerShelltoUninstallBuilt.doc 390k .doc file
> 
> 
> I was having issues with the new 10 calculator and wanted to remove it - works.


Apparently Edge can be removed too, which is great. It's not ready for primetime, not even close.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> The only AAA game that three cards actually worked at an acceptable level for me recently is GTAV (still has pacing issues) and AC:Unity. Most of everything else I disabled the third card in DM or set as Physx. I love Nvidia products, but they can stick that where the sun doesn't shine lol.


Well, you have to wonder how many folks actually have 3 or 4 cards. Those who have 2 is something like 2-3% right? If optimizing for 3 or 4 way is as tough as they claim, I can see why it's so low on the priority list for them. I mean we're talking probably less than 0.5% of the user base.


----------



## Silent Scone

That's definitely a big factor


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Well, you have to wonder how many folks actually have 3 or 4 cards. Those who have 2 is something like 2-3% right? If optimizing for 3 or 4 way is as tough as they claim, I can see why it's so low on the priority list for them. I mean we're talking probably less than 0.5% of the user base.


I retract my statement since this has been discussed hundreds of times already. Let's all hope DX12/Windows 10 brings vast improvements to SLI.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> 2-way SLI doesn't work in Windows 10? Right....


Using the latest 355.60 drivers on win 10 with dual TX has never been so smooth for me in witcher 3 on the ASUS swift monitor. Gsync is simply beautiful









I ended lowering the hairworks effect as seing 2000 different hair strand moving independently doesnt break the game for me and it boosted my fps from 90s to 110fps


----------



## kvickstick

I gain 0 fps from my second Titan X in Witcher 3 with 355.60 and Windows 10 Pro








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Using the latest 355.60 drivers on win 10 with dual TX has never been so smooth for me in witcher 3 on the ASUS swift monitor. Gsync is simply beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ended lowering the hairworks effect as seing 2000 different hair strand moving independently doesnt break the game for me and it boosted my fps from 90s to 110fps


----------



## OGBeandip

Ignore this.


----------



## upload420

About a month ago somebody posted a link to the instructions for mounting the EK-FC waterblock for the titan x. I tried searching the thread for it but couldn't find it. Could somebody please repost that link for me again. I have a feeling that I didn't do a very good job mounting the block last time. The chip stays cool but the area were the vrm and pcb are getting a little warm. I tapped a heat sensor wire over that area on my backplate and it was reaching a hair over 40.c. With that in mind I am sure the vrm is much warmer. Maybe 20.c or more. Meaning my vrm is probably hitting the 60s. I was going to run the 1.27 bios but since my backplate it getting this hot I may need to do a remount so the block is getting better contact before I push the card any higher.

When I did the remount I had to buy new thermal pads. performance pc was sold out of the replacement pads from ek so I had to go with something from fujipoly and it may have not been as good. I mean I got the right thickness but maybe with the surface being rough it didn't make the best contact. Is there anything other than ek's thermal padding that would work better? I want the best possible mount removing the most heat and see if I can get a 24/7 1.27 volt flash or at least be able to use that voltage for 8 hour gaming runs.

I only noticed the sort of high temps because I had heat sensor wires attached. I am going to put some on the block side of the gpu and see if that side is getting hot as well. I am also throwing a heat sink and fan over that hot area in the mean time. I may be wrong and it might just be the backplate heating up. I will be moving the heat sensors around and testing out as the day goes on. Just please somebody post me that link for the instructions if you can. <- my stupid self lost em lol!!!


----------



## Tunz

@upload420 https://shop.ekwb.com/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109830567.pdf


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Apparently Edge can be removed too, which is great. It's not ready for primetime, not even close.











yes, but just check that it doesn't self reinstall.
I kept edge just for grins - use it occasionally. It def is not "polished".


----------



## devilhead

Got my Titan X too







done some fast overclocking : http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5798673
Now i need to connect titan x to my 5960X loop and beat some scores


----------



## donkimizer

I currently have one Titan X with stock cooler, two 1440p monitors and one 3440x1440 monitor. While fan curve is in default silent mode (27% fan speed) GPU temp is about 66 C. With two monitors turned off and adaptive power management + single display performance mode temps are around 35 C.

Does anyone have similar setup? Would waterblock be able to reduce those temps more while still being noiseless?
Does anyone have 2 TX and similar monitor setup? What are your GPU temps?


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donkimizer*
> 
> I currently have one Titan X with stock cooler, two 1440p monitors and one 3440x1440 monitor. While fan curve is in default silent mode (27% fan speed) GPU temp is about 66 C. With two monitors turned off and adaptive power management + single display performance mode temps are around 35 C.
> 
> Does anyone have similar setup? Would waterblock be able to reduce those temps more while still being noiseless?
> Does anyone have 2 TX and similar monitor setup? What are your GPU temps?


Most definitely. A water cooled solution would be quite a bit cooler and quieted down.

You could manage a fairly good reduction for sub $500 if you bought used.

From personal experience running multi monitor setups do cause your cards not to clock down as much as they should, so you'll be running hotter regularly. Grab a EK or AC water block, a pump, the largest (surface not thickness) radiator you can fit in your case and some fittings. You'd be surprised how nice these guys run under water


----------



## donkimizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Most definitely. A water cooled solution would be quite a bit cooler and quieted down.
> 
> You could manage a fairly good reduction for sub $500 if you bought used.
> 
> From personal experience running multi monitor setups do cause your cards not to clock down as much as they should, so you'll be running hotter regularly. Grab a EK or AC water block, a pump, the largest (surface not thickness) radiator you can fit in your case and some fittings. You'd be surprised how nice these guys run under water


I was planning to get 240 mm rad on front of case, 280 slim on top, full EK gear, and use it to cool 5930K, TX (and another TX when i get it). Hopefully it will perform.


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donkimizer*
> 
> I was planning to get 240 mm rad on front of case, 280 slim on top, full EK gear, and use it to cool 5930K, TX (and another TX when i get it). Hopefully it will perform.


I have the same setup as far as hardware, but i have 2 of these http://www.xs-pc.com/radiators-rx-series/rx480-quad-fan-radiator-v2 - and EK gear on my titan Xs







- My 5930k and Titan X's are overclocked... and my titans are at max around 40C.









Oh also I have fans in push pull config.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donkimizer*
> 
> I was planning to get 240 mm rad on front of case, 280 slim on top, full EK gear, and use it to cool 5930K, TX (and another TX when i get it). Hopefully it will perform.


That'll definitely do the trick. If you want a EK Supremacy Evo send me a pm.


----------



## HatallaS

I got a question for you guys, I was walking around my mobo bios (x99 deluxe) and I saw that my GPU is running at x8 and not x16. I know it makes little difference but I am curious if you have the same thing and is it normal?


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> I got a question for you guys, I was walking around my mobo bios (x99 deluxe) and I saw that my GPU is running at x8 and not x16. I know it makes little difference but I am curious if you have the same thing and is it normal?


Weirdly enough, when I first installed my TX's in the x99 platform, both showed up in GPU-Z as running @ x8. Restarted and it reported x16.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> I got a question for you guys, I was walking around my mobo bios (x99 deluxe) and I saw that my GPU is running at x8 and not x16. I know it makes little difference but I am curious if you have the same thing and is it normal


Can you set it to force x16 instead of Auto?


----------



## HatallaS

No it only shows the the gens under that bar. And not the linked.


----------



## HatallaS




----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> at this point guys, you should disable all automatic updates in W10. I t will advise you when updates are available. also, for those of you (us) that want to remove some of the OS bloatware, W10 can be stubborn... you need to do it in Powershell for each account ()except trustedinstaller).
> 
> from the guys at tenforum:
> 
> UsePowerShelltoUninstallBuilt.doc 390k .doc file
> 
> 
> I was having issues with the new 10 calculator and wanted to remove it - works.


Thanks for posting that! +rep. Shaves 10 seconds off my reboot time to uninstall all those apps I wasnt using anyways. I left calc, calendar, alarm, solitaire, (cortana cant be removed) and deleted all rest that could be removed. Even though I had uninstalled all apps that you could by right clicking and turned off all the others, they apparenlty still cause a 10 second delay in restart time. Now that login screen is only there for 1-2 seconds, was 12 seconds (which was apps apparently).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Thanks for posting that! +rep. Shaves 10 seconds off my reboot time to uninstall all those apps I wasnt using anyways. I left calc, calendar, alarm, solitaire, (cortana cant be removed) and deleted all rest that could be removed. Even though I had uninstalled all apps that you could by *right clicking and turned off all the others*, they apparenlty still cause a 10 second delay in restart time. Now that login screen is only there for 1-2 seconds, was 12 seconds (which was apps apparently).


yeah - for some reason w10 continues to attempt to load the service/app after a right-click uninstall - very annoying. W10 calc was interfering with PX and k-boost.. on those occasions I use k-boost.








I did the upgrade with retain files and folders - 95% good. I'll probably do a complete reinstal las soon as I trash this upgrade-install enough.

I created a custom report in event viewer since my 4960X was booting a lot faster that the 5960X.... it had creeped up to 49000 ms, the clean up dropped it to 31000ms. It should be low 20's.


----------



## carlhil2

Take it from someone who has had both, Titan X all day...


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - for some reason w10 continues to attempt to load the service/app after a right-click uninstall - very annoying. W10 calc was interfering with PX and k-boost.. on those occasions I use k-boost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did the upgrade with retain files and folders - 95% good. I'll probably do a complete reinstal las soon as I trash this upgrade-install enough.
> 
> I created a custom report in event viewer since my 4960X was booting a lot faster that the 5960X.... it had creeped up to 49000 ms, the clean up dropped it to 31000ms. It should be low 20's.


I had a similar issue with the upgrade-install of Windows10. On the 4790k it was flawless besides MS Edge. The 5960x had nothing but issues which culminated in the desktop flashing like it was having a epileptic seizure fit after a reboot. Started getting them every 10 restarts until finally it just wouldn't let me do anything at all and never recovered. There's a few with around with disabling CP error reporting and another error reporting software glitch. It worked for about two restarts for me. Ended up just clean installing back to w8


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - for some reason w10 continues to attempt to load the service/app after a right-click uninstall - very annoying. W10 calc was interfering with PX and k-boost.. on those occasions I use k-boost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did the upgrade with retain files and folders - 95% good. I'll probably do a complete reinstal las soon as I trash this upgrade-install enough.
> 
> I created a custom report in event viewer since my 4960X was booting a lot faster that the 5960X.... it had creeped up to 49000 ms, the clean up dropped it to 31000ms. It should be low 20's.


yeah, my fresh install is now 20-21 seconds via windows boot timer. Was 33 secs before removing all those apps, gained almost a second back for everyone one removed.


----------



## Orthello

Seen as we are talking Windows 10, anyone else notice poor efficiency in the 355.60 dx11 driver (think that the one ) . Namely when running the Valley HD Bench, i'm only able to compete with my 1440p + benches hence GPU restricted benches . 1080p SLI seems quite a bit off.

Anyone else noticed this , DX11 performance not up to scratch ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> I had a similar issue with the upgrade-install of Windows10. On the 4790k it was flawless besides MS Edge. The 5960x had nothing but issues which culminated in the desktop flashing like it was having a epileptic seizure fit after a reboot. Started getting them every 10 restarts until finally it just wouldn't let me do anything at all and never recovered. There's a few with around with disabling CP error reporting and another error reporting software glitch. It worked for about two restarts for me. Ended up just clean installing back to w8


The upgrade went fine (it's been working well anyway) I just had stuff like Acronis and other background software that is not yet fully w10 compliant (Acronis is working on this - especially a cleaner/sweeper so a clean install can be done). Other than some of the particular "peculiarities" of this set up - all's been okay (...so far







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> yeah, my fresh install is now 20-21 seconds via windows boot timer. Was 33 secs before removing all those apps, gained almost a second back for everyone one removed.












Super - that's where a fresh instal should be (like the 4 others in this house). I'll probably wipe this upgrade and do a clean install and make the mods I need with syspreaudit - the upgrade may not like some of the customization








edit - top right of that panel, click "custom view - when you have a boot time entry opened... and just follow the prompts. easy. You can even have it flash up on the desktop at each boot.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Seen as we are talking Windows 10, anyone else notice poor efficiency in the 355.60 dx11 driver (think that the one ) . Namely when running the Valley HD Bench, i'm only able to compete with my 1440p + benches hence GPU restricted benches . 1080p SLI seems quite a bit off.
> Anyone else noticed this , DX11 performance not up to scratch ?


I haven't run Valley in a long time.. but since the tweo Txs are back on the bench.. might as well. 355.60 driver - right?


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> The upgrade went fine (it's been working well anyway) I just had stuff like Acronis and other background software that is not yet fully w10 compliant (Acronis is working on this - especially a cleaner/sweeper so a clean install can be done). Other than some of the particular "peculiarities" of this set up - all's been okay (...so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super - that's where a fresh instal should be (like the 4 others in this house). I'll probably wipe this upgrade and do a clean install and make the mods I need with syspreaudit - the upgrade may not like some of the customization
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit - top right of that panel, click "custom view - when you have a boot time entry opened... and just follow the prompts. easy. You can even have it flash up on the desktop at each boot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't run Valley in a long time.. but since the tweo Txs are back on the bench.. might as well. 355.60 driver - right?


That would be great if you could JPM , yes 355.60 . I'm well off now in 1080p SLI , i'll try heaven tonight and see if that is the same with reduced performance vs win 7 pro.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> That would be great if you could JPM , yes 355.60 . I'm well off now in 1080p SLI , i'll try heaven tonight and see if that is the same with reduced performance vs win 7 pro.


ugh - now I remember why I haven't run valley 1080P benchmark in a while... Heaven 4.0 is much better.










cpu @ 4.750 ("balanced power) no special cooling... pretty stable clocks (CODAW and a few others)


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ugh - now I remember why I haven't run valley 1080P benchmark in a while... Heaven 4.0 is much better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cpu @ 4.750 ("balanced power) no special cooling... pretty stable clocks (CODAW and a few others)


Thanks JPM +Rep, i'll run a bench tonight and see how it compares. I'll match your clocks and just see if its anything funny in my Windows 10 setup.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Thanks JPM +Rep, i'll run a bench tonight and see how it compares. I'll match your clocks and just see if its anything funny in my Windows 10 setup.


seems like the FPS is jumping all over the place with W10 and 355.60.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> seems like the FPS is jumping all over the place with W10 and 355.60.


Replied to you in the Valley thread







, interesting stuff , in my effort to shut everything down i wasn't monitoring clocks with anything but the app so yeah .. if clocks are bouncing that's the issue there, interestingly i got a 138.4 .. in 1440p .. wonder if they are bouncing less there.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Valley is strange for me. The first few times I tried it in SLI, my scores were hardly different than a single card. My entry in the Top 30 was with them set at 1470, I ran it last night at 1510 to better replicate JPMs settings (but 4.6 on the CPU) and my score was 168 fps again - same as it was at 1470.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

How does Windows 10 perform with one card in Valley? Wonder if it beats Windows 7?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Valley is strange for me. The first few times I tried it in SLI, my scores were hardly different than a single card. My entry in the Top 30 was with them set at 1470, I ran it last night at 1510 to better replicate JPMs settings (but 4.6 on the CPU) and my score was 168 fps again - same as it was at 1470.


168 is the barn in SLI it seems. Check NVCP (especially if you have a g-synch) for fixed and max refresh rates. I saw some wierd stuff with PX that corrupted AB. Had to disable then re-enable SLI. still, 1080P score in sli is not "making my leg tingle".
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> How does Windows 10 perform with one card in Valley? Wonder if it beats Windows 7?


lol - don;t you have the first place score ..using W10?

There's an issue with SLI + w10 + 355.60. Scone has a preview driver "fix" from NV....


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Using Windows 7 Jpmboy.

Even on Firestrike.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Using Windows 7 Jpmboy.
> 
> Even on Firestrike.


ah - I've kept a copy of 7 around... for firestrike you'd do better with w8/8.1. Unigine - I'm not sure.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I'll look in NVCP, but seems like I have it set for the tweaks in the Valley Top 30 OP. I also made a pass at 1520, same score. So zero gain from 1470 to 1520, that does seem a little strange. Zero difference with any or no memory OC, either.

What I have noticed is that it starts out like gangbusters, 190+ fps. Goes for a while in the 185 range, then when the rain starts at section 9 or 10, it starts going in the tank, down into the 160s, and never really recovers. In Heaven, I can pretty much predict what my score will be by the end of about the 2nd or 3rd section (where the POV is cruising up to the ship's mast). What the FPS is right there is really close to what my final FPS will be. Wish my final Valley fps would be what they are at the end of the 3rd section









I've never played with Valley much since I get such wacky results, so not sure what's the deal here.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I'll look in NVCP, but seems like I have it set for the tweaks in the Valley Top 30 OP. I also made a pass at 1520, same score. So zero gain from 1470 to 1520, that does seem a little strange. Zero difference with any or no memory OC, either.
> 
> What I have noticed is that it starts out like gangbusters, 190+ fps. Goes for a while in the 185 range, then when the rain starts at section 9 or 10, it starts going in the tank, down into the 160s, and never really recovers. In Heaven, I can pretty much predict what my score will be by the end of about the 2nd or 3rd section (where the POV is cruising up to the ship's mast). What the FPS is right there is really close to what my final FPS will be. Wish my final Valley fps would be what they are at the end of the 3rd section
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never played with Valley much since I get such wacky results, so not sure what's the deal here.


make sure refresh is not app controlled. ?


----------



## deadwidesmile

I have the same problem @GnarlyCharlie. I start at super solid 188-230. Then by the rain I'm generally behind 120-130 and huge spikes/drops in the last 3 scenes.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Yeah, I don't think that's it - I don't remember ever seeing a setting for that? And I get plenty more than 168 fps during the run, just not towards the end. A strange benchmark program for me, I was pumped to finally get an SLI score better than a single card score when I posted my entry, little did I know that it'd never get any better







I might play around with it some more, but it's not like I'd ever topple the heavy hitters like MrTooShort or Gunslinger or that Jpmboy guy.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Yeah, I don't think that's it - I don't remember ever seeing a setting for that? And I get plenty more than 168 fps during the run, just not towards the end. A strange benchmark program for me, I was pumped to finally get an SLI score better than a single card score when I posted my entry, little did I know that it'd never get any better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might play around with it some more, but it's not like I'd ever topple the heavy hitters like MrTooShort or Gunslinger or that Jpmboy guy.


I'm definitely seeing shady things out of 1080p Valley right now. I ran at 1522/8150 and got 6783. I ran at like 1420/7950 and got 6711. That's definitely not right, heh.


----------



## RedM00N

So what games would bring the micro stuttering/frame pacing in 3-way to light(assuming I have them)? Want to have a good/extreme example for myself to see it it bothers me or not.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Yeah, I don't think that's it - I don't remember ever seeing a setting for that? And I get plenty more than 168 fps during the run, just not towards the end. A strange benchmark program for me, I was pumped to finally get an SLI score better than a single card score when I posted my entry, little did I know that it'd never get any better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might play around with it some more, but it's not like I'd ever topple the heavy hitters like MrTooShort or Gunslinger or that Jpmboy guy.


me? no worries with Valley - it has hated me since after Kelper.










set that to Highest Available.

oh and BTW - the rain scenes are low FPS no matter what the setup... that's not a peculiar performance thing.


----------



## Sheyster

I have some Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut TIM coming in today from PPCS. I'm thinking about trying it out on my hotter card (the new one I got from Maintenance Bot here) to see how well it fares. I'll let you guys know.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> me? no worries with Valley - it has hated me since after Kelper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> set that to Highest Available.
> 
> oh and BTW - the rain scenes are low FPS no matter what the setup... that's not a peculiar performance thing.


I don't even have that setting in NVCP?

Yeah, the rain FPS drop is totally understandable. But, the last 3-4 scenes make or break my run it seems. Sometimes it's pegged at 170-210 then randomly it'll just fluctuate so fast I can't read the number but I can watch the average just tank from 180 to 150-155. The last scene will either bring things to 158-160 or just leave it at 155. And the whole lower clocks and getting nearly the same result is irritating.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> set that to Highest Available.
> 
> oh and BTW - the rain scenes are low FPS no matter what the setup... that's not a peculiar performance thing.


Yeah, I don't have that, either. I'll look on the other rig, it has a high refresh rate 1440P hooked to it - it might be a setting that only shows up with higher refresh monitors?

Thanks for the confirmation on the rain scenes. I'm not sure this benchmark is really worth tying up too much more time, looks like 168 is just all I'm going to get no matter what settings I throw at it.


----------



## deadwidesmile

I haven't hit 168 yet, lol. I'm struggling past 164 fps by the end of the run. I ran a new one that did well.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> I don't even have that setting in NVCP?
> 
> Yeah, the rain FPS drop is totally understandable. But, the last 3-4 scenes make or break my run it seems. Sometimes it's pegged at 170-210 then *randomly it'll just fluctuate so fast I can't read the number* but I can watch the average just tank from 180 to 150-155. The last scene will either bring things to 158-160 or just leave it at 155. And the whole lower clocks and getting nearly the same result is irritating.


Same here. Certainly not steady in SLI for sure.
Maybe that NVCP setting only pops up with g-synch capable monitors? I can switch to the 4K/30 later and see.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Yeah, I don't have that, either. I'll look on the other rig, it has a high refresh rate 1440P hooked to it - it might be a setting that only shows up with higher refresh monitors?
> 
> Thanks for the confirmation on the rain scenes. I'm not sure this benchmark is really worth tying up too much more time, looks like 168 is just all I'm going to get no matter what settings I throw at it.


none are worth too much more time - it's a benchmark.


----------



## deadwidesmile

I'm running the 4k/60hz/G-Sync panel at the moment.

The 4k bench can't really keep the same clocks as HD:Extreme but, also don't score nearly as high in the rankings. I think the most I've squeezed out of it is 3300.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> none are worth too much more time - it's a benchmark.


Yeah, but I can usually squeeze a little more out of my scores if I just give it some effort. Not this one - 50MHz more core clock generally gets a _little_ better score if it's not on the ragged edge of crashing.

I'll just have to be satisfied with my ... endowment







and put my yardstick away.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Yeah, but I can usually squeeze a little more out of my scores if I just give it some effort. Not this one - 50MHz more core clock generally gets a _little_ better score if it's not on the ragged edge of crashing.
> 
> I'll just have to be satisfied with my ... endowment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and put my yardstick away.


Yardstick??? I have to use a micro caliber


----------



## deadwidesmile

Finally got a top 3 score in valley...


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Finally got a top 3 score in valley...


Ooh, a victim of shrinkage!


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Ooh, a victim of shrinkage!


That's exactly how I feel about it.

I missed that x8 AA.

On 1440?! Gross. I can't hit even close to that - lol


----------



## TK421

So, titanfall on insane texture consumes 4GB vram.

No wonder my 970 can't keep steady 144hz lol


----------



## gavros777

On evga's precision x is there a way to make the osd stuff appear all in one like for gpu 1 and all in one line for gpu 2 like in the afterburner?
Oh and remove the evga brand on the top.

On afterburner i can add my cpu too on the osd but evga doesn't provide that option. Is there a way around it?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> On evga's precision x is there a way to make the osd stuff appear all in one like for gpu 1 and all in one line for gpu 2 like in the afterburner?
> Oh and remove the evga brand on the top.
> 
> On afterburner i can add my cpu too on the osd but evga doesn't provide that option. Is there a way around it?


You could use aida 64 to report stuff, But i just stick with MSI Afterburner.









File> Preferences>External Application


....Not sure that will work with PX since it's rivatuner, IDK you could try.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> You could use aida 64 to report stuff, But i just stick with MSI Afterburner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> File> Preferences>External Application
> 
> 
> ....Not sure that will work with PX since it's rivatuner, IDK you could try.


Thanks for the help. I like afterburner better but it was crashing some games and went back to evga. Now it looks to work better but still i'm afraid to use it.


----------



## FrostByghte

I've been catching up on the thread recently because I just slapped on one of those EVGA Hybrid coolers. Works very well so far. So I thought I would browse ROMs. Since I bought my Titan X I have been running Sheyster's GM200SC-425.ROM. So I loaded up several roms for testing last night but I notice many peg the power usage as a constant max amount. Which would be fine for benching but for daily use and gaming I would rather have one that scales the power back when the card isn't doing anything.

So...my question is, which ROM would allow me to push the power the most while still falling back to lower power usage at idle?

It was looking at GM200SC-MAXAIR.rom from Sheyster and thought might do that but nope, pegged at max voltage all the time, same with cyclops3. So currently I'm leaning toward GM200HC-425.ROM. Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I'm running a Sheyster variant, the 1281mv bios. It's about the highest power bios he's put out, and it drops the voltage when idling around. I think they all are supposed to. What are you using to check your voltages?


----------



## FrostByghte

I have Aida64 and GPU-Z both showing steady maxed voltage. The card will downclock just fine, it never changes voltages though. It will with the GM200HC-425.ROM though and of course my original GM200SC-425.ROM. I tried cyclop3, maxair, and the 1.237v rom. All stuck at whatever the max is.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I'm running a Sheyster variant, the 1281mv bios. It's about the highest power bios he's put out, and it drops the voltage when idling around. I think they all are supposed to. What are you using to check your voltages?


If you have not tried the Ultimate (link in my sig), I highly recommend it. There is a 1.281v version of that one.








The 1.15v version is my 24/7 BIOS on both cards now.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrostByghte*
> 
> I have Aida64 and GPU-Z both showing steady maxed voltage. The card will downclock just fine, it never changes voltages though. It will with the GM200HC-425.ROM though and of course my original GM200SC-425.ROM. I tried cyclop3, maxair, and the 1.237v rom. All stuck at whatever the max is.


FWIW, both of the 425 BIOS variants you mentioned are stock EVGA for both voltage and default boost + boost table. Only the power limits and TDP have been altered.

The Ultimate BIOS behaves the same way (downclocks), except max boost has to be set in AB or PX. Default boost is 1012 MHz locked (when loaded).


----------



## FrostByghte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> If you have not tried the Ultimate (link in my sig), I highly recommend it. There is a 1.281v version of that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1.15v version is my 24/7 BIOS on both cards now.


I tried GM200-ULTIMATE-1237mv.rom but it's always at max voltage. The card appears to downclock to about 900mhz or so (if memory serves I am at the office now) but the voltage stays maxed the entire time. This worried me a bit as I wanted something that would scale back when I am not gaming. However it sounds like it should be doing this...so is there something I am doing that isn't allowing it to scale back? Not using kboost or anything like that.

425 BIOS variants both seems to scale back, the ultimate does not.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> If you have not tried the Ultimate (link in my sig), I highly recommend it. There is a 1.281v version of that one.


That's what I'm running.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrostByghte*
> 
> I tried GM200-ULTIMATE-1237mv.rom but it's always at max voltage. The card appears to downclock to about 900mhz or so (if memory serves I am at the office now) but the voltage stays maxed the entire time. This worried me a bit as I wanted something that would scale back when I am not gaming. However it sounds like it should be doing this...so is there something I am doing that isn't allowing it to scale back? Not using kboost or anything like that.
> 
> 425 BIOS variants both seems to scale back, the ultimate does not.


Make sure performance mode is set to adaptive in NVCP.

If that does not work I suggest you remove AB/PX, remove drivers using DDU, reinstall drivers, reinstall AB and try again.


----------



## FrostByghte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Make sure performance mode is set to adaptive in NVCP.
> 
> If that does not work I suggest you remove AB/PX, remove drivers using DDU, reinstall drivers, reinstall AB and try again.


I'll check performance mode at lunch. Drivers and PX were freshly re-installed last night with an OS reinstall. It's a new build so it is in flux a bit.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrostByghte*
> 
> I'll check performance mode at lunch. Drivers and PX were freshly re-installed last night with an OS reinstall. It's a new build so it is in flux a bit.


Okay, in all honesty AB seems better (IMHO) than PX. I've stuck with it after using PX for almost 2 months when the T-X was released. If the NVCP is not the issue, I still think you should do what I suggested, only this time install AB only after everything is cleaned out.

1. Uninstall AB and PX, reboot.
2. Uninstall drivers using DDU (the "getting new video card option")
3. Reboot again.
4. Re-flash BIOS, reboot.
5. Install drivers, reboot.
6. Install AB, reboot.
7. Test.

If this process above does not work, I don't think anything will.


----------



## fireincairo

fwiw, I had the same issue frothbyghte. Power management mode is set to adaptive.

Anyone else having constant NVCP crashes in windows 10? It's really irritating. Literally within 20 seconds of opening it, it crashes regardless of what I try to do in the app. Attempting to use manage 3D settings is pointless.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Make sure performance mode is set to adaptive in NVCP.
> 
> If that does not work I suggest you remove AB/PX, remove drivers using DDU, reinstall drivers, reinstall AB and try again.


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ..... I'll give it a go tonight!

SS


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Something still ain't adding up.

Here's a screenshot of my cards and the Sheyster 1281mv bios. I took a GPU-Z Sensor shot and AB graph of it idling, fired off Valley for a sec, and went back to the desktop. NVCP set to Global > Performance.

You can see the idle voltage in both screens, see it ramp up to 1.274V during the Valley run, drop back to idle voltage.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fireincairo*
> 
> fwiw, I had the same issue frothbyghte. Power management mode is set to adaptive.
> 
> Anyone else having constant NVCP crashes in windows 10? It's really irritating. Literally within 20 seconds of opening it, it crashes regardless of what I try to do in the app. Attempting to use manage 3D settings is pointless.


Try Nvidia Inspector. You can change all those settings in there as well.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

New NV driver for Win10 has been released:-

http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/geforce-355-80-windows-10-hotfix-driver-download.html

Looks like NV have been working on a W10 SLi driver;

"GeForce Hot Fix driver version 355.80 that addresses the following issue:

Excessive virtual memory consumption for SLI configurations running Windows 10"


----------



## G227

Hey guys! Just came back from 2 months in China away from my PC-creation and am trying to catch up on the latest happenings. I have read through last 15 pages - but if anybody could briefly summarize these, I would be very grateful!

1) I'm rocking 353.06 - and have seen 355.60 is out. Worth an upgrade to that or anything in between? I don't have issues with current driver - so it would mostly be single GPU performance for things like Witcher 3, 3Dmark etc.

2) I have seen conflicting reports on Win10; from a gaming perspective is it "safe" (meaning the performance won't tank) to upgrade? Single GPU again.

3) Anything else super-important I should immediately write on a board, frame and hang above my monitor?









Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## dpoverlord

So I wrote a message in the X58 thread about how I benched my old Gigabyte X58-Ud5a board for a friend this past weekend and was surprised to find how my old X58*"almost"* kept up to speed (_on the cpuCPU front_). Has anyone seen similar results? I spent a big chunk of change a few months back on my Rampage Extreme / 5930k / Quad Ttian(_cough 6 titanX)_ setup. Needless to say I am still stuck recouping my Silicon lottery $ on the Titans (_yeah never returned them)_, and I have yet to O/C the TitanX / 5930K.

RL stuff came into play and the summer happened. Meanwhile I am off for another adventure this next month(_Occam interested in an adventure from Portugal?)_, I find it amazing that Skylake has not kept up to the hype (_or my imagined interest this last year_), as I seriously had been waiting for it originally. How have all of you felt with this new setup? Any recommendations for me to consider? I am still stuck on Win7 Enterprise, moved away from 5 monitor surround, done 0 gaming.... _*but*_ am totally in love with my new monitor(s). Samsung JS9000 55" & 65" (_comparing the 2_). I had the JS9500 65" and will have to send the JS9000 65" back since my Omnimount play70 is at its 70lb weight limit with the 65" + Bose Cinemate 130 attached. I find the 55" perfect for gaming (_the little I have done_). Currently I am using 2 SLI EVGA SC TitanX's ASIC = 80.4% & 74%, (_the other 3 TitanX's are 64% 70.4%,33%)_, I have done 0 work in terms of O/C on the GPU, CPU / Ram....

Everything is clocked via stock, due to my limited time, but if I take what I did on the X58 board with the vanilla Titans I should be able to clock these fairly high (_on air at least_.


Spoiler: Current system is:



5930K+ Thermarlright Silverarrow + 2 144mm fans / Rampage V Extreme 3.1/ 32GB Crucial Ballistix sport / 2-4 SLI Titan X / G2-1300 / 1 Samsung Pro 850 1tb (_3 Samsung 512 pro 512gb to use/sell_ / 3 WD 4TB Red NAS / 1 Seagate 7200 RPM 3tb / Creative X7 LE / Bose Cinemate 130 soundbar / AKG 65 Annie Headphone / Samsung JS9000 55" + Omnimount play70



Love to get anyones input


Spoiler: Thoughts on Intel X58 - X79 - X99 - Skylake



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Finally took out my x58 Gigabyte UD5 out of the shipping box (been trying to sell it) and did some stress testing with a friend... Ohhh Nostalgia!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who would have thought (on X99 now), I was able to get the x58 to over BLCK of 220 on the gigabyte board and took my friends X5660 to almost 5ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!
> 
> Sadly, he just wanted it to test compatibility issues on his board. It was so much fun!!! Who would have thought the X58 would hold up even today! I benched it against my 5930K / X99 Rampage Extreme. Other than the SSD on the rampage being faster (faster bus/ SATA6), I was surprised to find the x58 really holding up to the X99. I am not technically surprised since when I worked with Swolern on our Titan GK110 test block the x58 kept up pace with the x79.
> 
> I really think Skylake has not been up to snuff, and wish we got a HUGE improvement. I am sitting on 5 Titan X's and I found that SLI Titan X's were the best in terms of performance, anything above had severe diminishing returns. I did not check the Titan X's on the X58 platform but if anyone is on the east coast NJ/NY/CT metro area would love to put some machines together and do some benching.
> 
> Anyone else find simlar results? Right now I switched from 4 30" Monitors and am on 1 64" Samsung 4k, the Titans are def giving it good eye candy. Sadly, I have been so busy, I have done 0 gaming, 0 heavy benching to see what I can take this box too. Everything is on stock. What a waste. LOL:spam1:








Spoiler: Tag for comments 8-)



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - good to see you around!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> will do.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> This black cooler would have gone better with Titan Black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> oh lol, maybe i should put it in bigger font for people, or put it somewhere else in the OP, a few people have asked me to put them in without noticing the form.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Little Big Alex

Every time I run FS or other benchmarks, the voltage and core clock drops about 20mhz after about 3 seconds. This happens no matter the size of the overclock.

I have the GM200SC-425.ROM bios installed with +70mV, +120mhz core, +450mhz mem, 121% power.

Also is there any way to view the actual core and memory clock without running a benchmark? GPU-Z always reads a much lower value than what I actually get.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Hey guys! Just came back from 2 months in China away from my PC-creation and am trying to catch up on the latest happenings. I have read through last 15 pages - but if anybody could briefly summarize these, I would be very grateful!
> 
> 1) I'm rocking 353.06 - and have seen 355.60 is out. Worth an upgrade to that or anything in between? I don't have issues with current driver - so it would mostly be single GPU performance for things like Witcher 3, 3Dmark etc.
> 
> 2) I have seen conflicting reports on Win10; from a gaming perspective is it "safe" (meaning the performance won't tank) to upgrade? Single GPU again.
> 
> 3) Anything else super-important I should immediately write on a board, frame and hang above my monitor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot!!!


1) I haven't seen much difference between drivers other than one a while back that stopped Chrome from crashing -- 3XX.38? I think? I've only been a T-X user for a couple of months, the driver that came with the cards was the only one I didn't like, and I've tried pretty much all since that .38 one. There has been a slew of new and improved bios .roms whipped up in the last couple of months.

2) Same reason I'm still on 8.1. Rolling drivers is one thing, but rolling OSs is something I want to be sure about.

3) "When in doubt, over clock the thang"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Little Big Alex*
> 
> Every time I run FS or other benchmarks, the voltage and core clock drops about 20mhz after about 3 seconds. This happens no matter the size of the overclock.
> 
> I have the GM200SC-425.ROM bios installed with +70mV, +120mhz core, +450mhz mem, 121% power.
> 
> Also is there any way to view the actual core and memory clock without running a benchmark? GPU-Z always reads a much lower value than what I actually get.


Nvidia Inspector will post the "Estimated Max Boost" or something like that, you might check it against what GPU-Z shows under load.


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> 1) I haven't seen much difference between drivers other than one a while back that stopped Chrome from crashing -- 3XX.38? I think? I've only been a T-X user for a couple of months, the driver that came with the cards was the only one I didn't like, and I've tried pretty much all since that .38 one. There has been a slew of new and improved bios .roms whipped up in the last couple of months.
> 
> 2) Same reason I'm still on 8.1. Rolling drivers is one thing, but rolling OSs is something I want to be sure about.
> 
> 3) "When in doubt, over clock the thang"


Thanks man! I will make sure to overclock it well - just got about $1000 worth of watercooling gear so I I plan to do some serious upgrade in the coming weeks







.

So that seem to be one thing I forgot - the .roms . I'm now on MAXAIR2 with 1.261V under load. I don't want to go full 1.274V until I get my full watercooling in order (only have hybrid now). Is there a viable upgrade for me? THe only one I saw on the front page that is new and in that category is the ULTIMATE GM200 one from Sheyster. Any thoughts on that? Thanks!


----------



## FrostByghte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Okay, in all honesty AB seems better (IMHO) than PX. I've stuck with it after using PX for almost 2 months when the T-X was released. If the NVCP is not the issue, I still think you should do what I suggested, only this time install AB only after everything is cleaned out.
> 
> 1. Uninstall AB and PX, reboot.
> 2. Uninstall drivers using DDU (the "getting new video card option")
> 3. Reboot again.
> 4. Re-flash BIOS, reboot.
> 5. Install drivers, reboot.
> 6. Install AB, reboot.
> 7. Test.
> 
> If this process above does not work, I don't think anything will.


Guess I am doomed.... No go. I think I'll just stick with the GM200SC-425.rom which is what I was originally running with. BTW if it makes any difference I'm under Windows 10 64bit. Maybe that has something to do with it, I dunno. Simply cannot get any scaling with those ultimate roms or with cyclops3.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrostByghte*
> 
> Guess I am doomed.... No go. I think I'll just stick with the GM200SC-425.rom which is what I was originally running with. BTW if it makes any difference I'm under Windows 10 64bit. Maybe that has something to do with it, I dunno. Simply cannot get any scaling with those ultimate roms or with cyclops3.


I'm scaling okay in benchmarks and games but man, I can't get Cyclops3 to actually boost correctly. It used to be for 1500mhz I'd pop the slider to +110. Now it's like, +420 and I barely hit 1497. Reflashed 3 times, un-installed, re-installed, etc etc...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> I'm scaling okay in benchmarks and games but man, I can't get Cyclops3 to actually boost correctly. It used to be for 1500mhz I'd pop the slider to +110. Now it's like, +420 and I barely hit 1497. Reflashed 3 times, un-installed, re-installed, etc etc...


What is the issue? (more details please)


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Thanks man! I will make sure to overclock it well - just got about $1000 worth of watercooling gear so I I plan to do some serious upgrade in the coming weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> So that seem to be one thing I forgot - the .roms . I'm now on MAXAIR2 with 1.261V under load. I don't want to go full 1.274V until I get my full watercooling in order (only have hybrid now). Is there a viable upgrade for me? THe only one I saw on the front page that is new and in that category is the ULTIMATE GM200 one from Sheyster. Any thoughts on that? Thanks!


The thing I like about Sheyster's bioses (I'm running the Ultimate 1.281) is that the boost is fixed. The base clock is 1012 (it's 1013 in AB), if I want to run at 1500 boost, just set the Core Clock slider in AB to +487. It still downclocks, it's not stuck at max boost all the time. And it doesn't throttle. Not an issue under water, and I wouldn't push all the way to 1.274 under air, either, but one of the milder voltage versions might be worth a whirl for you. lilchronic posted an interesting Cyclops3 variation a few days ago, mod3. I have it downloaded and will give it a flash in a bit.


----------



## Juggalo23451

*Need advice for bios.* I finally got my *water blocks.* What bios should I be using. I have the hydrocopper bios on my cards using stock air.


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> *Need advice for bios.* I finally got my *water blocks.* What bios should I be using. I have the hydrocopper bios on my cards using stock air.


Use Sheyster GM200-ULTIMATE-1281mv.rom for best preformance under water. Im running it on my Titan X, and its the only bios who let me go past 1560mhz stable (1585mhz stable).

http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/12210#post_24170415
(Its in the GM200-ULTIMATE zip file)


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, but just check that it doesn't self reinstall.
> I kept edge just for grins - use it occasionally. It def is not "polished".


It's odd to see some of the complaints about Edge. With hosts file installed, it's now my primary browser. The only thing missing is proper pop-up blocking. Otherwise it's the fastest and smoothest browser I've ever used. I only use Canary when I need to see if a site is actually broken or if edge broke it.









Also dev tools in edge are amazing.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> It's odd to see some of the complaints about Edge. With hosts file installed, it's now my primary browser. The only thing missing is proper pop-up blocking. Otherwise it's the fastest and smoothest browser I've ever used. I only use Canary when I need to see if a site is actually broken or if edge broke it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also dev tools in edge are amazing.


yeah - I find myself using it more. edge wants too much control INO... but just really starting to use it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> Use Sheyster GM200-ULTIMATE-1281mv.rom for best preformance under water. Im running it on my Titan X, and its the only bios who let me go past *1560mhz stable (1585mhz stable).
> *
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/12210#post_24170415
> (Its in the GM200-ULTIMATE zip file)


would really like to see proof of this.


----------



## devilhead

So installed Titan x in my loop and somthing it looks way off...
titan x some costum bios up to 1.274v, Ek waterblock + Ek backplate, my loop tempeture during firestrike 25-26C, card idles at 27C, at load 56C somtimes even more, so it looks previous owner done some bad homework with gpu block







My 980TI HOF with air cooling geting up to 60C















edit: here is score with hot core http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5827645


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> So installed Titan x in my loop and somthing it looks way off...
> titan x some costum bios up to 1.274v, Ek waterblock + Ek backplate, my loop tempeture during firestrike 25-26C, card idles at 27C, at load 56C somtimes even more, so it looks previous owner done some bad homework with gpu block
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 980TI HOF with air cooling geting up to 60C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: here is score with hot core http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5827645


I thin the TX runs hotter than the Ti (certainly hotter than the KP. Def check the block mount!


----------



## romanlegion13th

Hi guys not been on for a while.

my Titan X SLI stack id getting a little hot in the summer seems to be up to 75oc sometimes was a lot lower in the winter.

So whats the results with the T-X v 980ti? is there much in between them.
I seen there was a lot of T-X hating when they first come out.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> Hi guys not been on for a while.
> 
> my Titan X SLI stack id getting a little hot in the summer seems to be up to 75oc sometimes was a lot lower in the winter.
> 
> So whats the results with the T-X v 980ti? is there much in between them.
> I seen there was a lot of T-X hating when they first come out.


Thankfully that all settled down, some TX owners even selling and buying back again so yeah it was a bit of turbulence in the force you could say.

I hope this does not open that can of worms again but here my 2cents ...

Re performance depends on the application really , generally speaking at 1080p or 1440p even 4k single card there is not a lot of difference between the two cards. 4-8% type stuff normally. Once you start getting into 4k + high res texture packs in SLI etc then the TX is starting to make more sense longterm. It won't matter to some but the TX should be a bit like the original Titan and stay relevant a little longer due to the vram.

The ocing on the 980ti is not great enough either to make up much ground. Seems 1520-1560 core for top custom samples. The custom 980tis have better coolers by default so that's helping them to get higher mhz out of the box vs a TX and lower TDPs so the cooling goes further. The reviews all feature stock TXs so are largely irrelevant. Once a waterblock goes on the TX its going to be faster as most will do 1500-1550 range waterblocked and you'd need a 1650-1700mhz 980ti to catch up.

Ofcourse if you are talking price then there is no comparison get the 980ti , there is no arguments there


----------



## DADDYDC650

No problems running Black Ops 3 maxed out @1440p + 200% resolution. Both cards are pegged at 1406Mhz/8ghz undervolted using 1.15v. Game never dips below 60 frames.

BTW, i might buy the game. It's fun but not $60 fun. More like $40.


----------



## ssgwright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> No problems running Black Ops 3 maxed out @1440p + 200% resolution. Both cards are pegged at 1406Mhz/8ghz undervolted using 1.15v. Game never dips below 60 frames.
> 
> BTW, i might buy the game. It's fun but not $60 fun. More like $40.


I thought you had to buy the game to get into the beta?


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I thin the TX runs hotter than the Ti (certainly hotter than the KP. Def check the block mount!


I will do that, when any workload starts on gpu, it jumps straight from 28C to more than 55C







For me it looks, that it should be around 40C or less...








damn i hate drain my 900D loop...








now got new case

>


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> I thought you had to buy the game to get into the beta?


I believe it's available for anyone that owns any Black Ops game or AW.


----------



## devilhead

Somebody looks have way to much thermal paste







)) and block was not fully tighten.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> No problems running Black Ops 3 maxed out @1440p + 200% resolution. Both cards are pegged at 1406Mhz/8ghz undervolted using 1.15v. Game never dips below 60 frames.
> 
> BTW, i might buy the game. It's fun but not $60 fun. More like $40.


The only way you can have fun with black ops 3 is by buying a console and using a m/kb adaptor like the XIM4 to rape kids on random lobbies.

5820K 4.7/1.35v unstable with Titan X 1465/3780

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8352842

On topic: does anyone recommend putting thermal paste inbetween the vram chips and thermal pads like in the EK manual? Considering I have 17w/mk fujipoly pads it might not be necessary and might have negative impacts?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> No problems running Black Ops 3 maxed out @1440p + 200% resolution. Both cards are pegged at 1406Mhz/8ghz undervolted using 1.15v. Game never dips below 60 frames.
> 
> BTW, i might buy the game. It's fun but not $60 fun. More like $40.


cool - I shoud have he beta in steam?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> cool - I shoud have he beta in steam?


Yup, in your Steam library rdy to dl.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Yup, in your Steam library rdy to dl.










downloading.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> On topic: does anyone recommend putting thermal paste inbetween the vram chips and thermal pads like in the EK manual? Considering I have 17w/mk fujipoly pads it might not be necessary and might have negative impacts?


No, you don't need paste there. Also the regular EK pads is more than enough for the vram chips.


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> I will do that, when any workload starts on gpu, it jumps straight from 28C to more than 55C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me it looks, that it should be around 40C or less...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn i hate drain my 900D loop...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now got new case
> 
> >


Looks like it - I mean I'm running the hybrid AIO - and while yes it only cools the core of one card as opposed to more compenents & full card/multiple cards, it uses 120mm radiator and the temps go up to 55-57C tops. This is with Push/pull Gentle typhoon AP-14 as a bottom exhaust in my Fractal Define R5. And its gradual as in - slowly climbs from 30s. Also the card itself is OC'd to 1485/3985 using 1.261V under load.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Yup, in your Steam library rdy to dl.


lol - just played a bit (like 30min). Didn't realize, I forgot to switch on the external pump and 4x420 rad tower. Only a single XPC 360 and slow fans... water temp hit 39C and max temp on sli TX (in AB) was 48C. Maxwell sure is a cool gpu. Had I done that with 780s, probably would have had a meltdown.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> Use Sheyster GM200-ULTIMATE-1281mv.rom for best preformance under water. Im running it on my Titan X, and its the only bios who let me go past 1560mhz stable (1585mhz stable).
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/12210#post_24170415
> (Its in the GM200-ULTIMATE zip file)


May I get your ASIC, the settings you use and tuning software info?

What memory clocks?

SS


----------



## devilhead

So the waterblcok re-mount gave me ~20C drop







thats nice, now its time for some overcloking















edit: some fast overclock http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5833911


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> So the waterblcok re-mount gave me ~20C drop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats nice, now its time for some overcloking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: some fast overclock http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5833911


Nizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzze









SS


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> I will do that, when any workload starts on gpu, it jumps straight from 28C to more than 55C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me it looks, that it should be around 40C or less...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn i hate drain my 900D loop...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now got new case
> 
> >


What kind of radiators are in there? I have an SMA8 that I'm currently building in with a 560, 480, 360, and 240. I'm hoping to keep temps for my SLI setup under 40 or 45c.


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> What kind of radiators are in there? I have an SMA8 that I'm currently building in with a 560, 480, 360, and 240. I'm hoping to keep temps for my SLI setup under 40 or 45c.


2x560, 2x360(but will add one more rad 480) I love overkill.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> 2x560, 2x360(but will add one more rad 480) I love overkill.


What kind of temps are you getting on the two Titans X's? What voltage? I haven't even finished the build and I already want to add two more 560's in a second pedestal haha.


----------



## OGBeandip

3rd card came in today. 80.9% ASIC


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Nizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS


I'm here


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> 
> 
> 3rd card came in today. 80.9% ASIC


Really curious how that performs.


----------



## Juggalo23451

I just put on my water blocks . I waited for over a month since they came from Germany

Sorry about the Bad PIc


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> 
> 
> 3rd card came in today. 80.9% ASIC


Nice ASIC there! Let us know how well this one overclocks.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - just played a bit (like 30min). Didn't realize, I forgot to switch on the external pump and 4x420 rad tower. Only a single XPC 360 and slow fans... water temp hit 39C and max temp on sli TX (in AB) was 48C. Maxwell sure is a cool gpu. Had I done that with 780s, probably would have had a meltdown.


I need some custom WC cuz My cards run hot as soon as they are pushed even though they are undervolted. lol. I swear Nvidia needs to upgrade their air coolers. I'll slap on some hybrid coolers soon enough.

BTW, how is your system running black ops 3 and what do you think of the game?


----------



## Emu105

Hey guys I just got my Titan X from a gtx 970 I love it! thing is a beast! So question i order it threw Nvidia do i still get the MGS promo ?? i mean i paid quiet a bit for it haha.


----------



## CrazyDiamondFL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> 
> 
> 3rd card came in today. 80.9% ASIC


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I need some custom WC cuz My cards run hot as soon as they are pushed even though they are undervolted. lol. I swear Nvidia needs to upgrade their air coolers. I'll slap on some hybrid coolers soon enough.
> 
> BTW, how is your system running black ops 3 and what do you think of the game?


with SLI TX at 120Hz 1440P and 1450/1975 on the cards (1.18V) it's over 200FPS, 144Hz and g-synch I have not yet used. It's okay. The flying around is a bit too arcade for my preference, but the game mechanics seem fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Hey guys I just got my Titan X from a gtx 970 I love it! thing is a beast! So question i order it threw Nvidia do i still get the MGS promo ?? i mean i paid quiet a bit for it haha.


yes - it takes a day or two for the request to be approved. (well, at least over the weekend it did.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> 
> 
> 3rd card came in today. 80.9% ASIC


nice pull.. try that luck on powerball and you buy 20% of NVidia.


----------



## Nunzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I need some custom WC cuz My cards run hot as soon as they are pushed even though they are undervolted. lol. I swear Nvidia needs to upgrade their air coolers. I'll slap on some hybrid coolers soon enough.
> 
> Get the hybrids you wont be disappointed !


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nunzi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I need some custom WC cuz My cards run hot as soon as they are pushed even though they are undervolted. lol. I swear Nvidia needs to upgrade their air coolers. I'll slap on some hybrid coolers soon enough.
> 
> Get the hybrids you wont be disappointed !
> 
> 
> 
> I think the accelero extreme is a better choice. I have the EVGA hybrid coolers and they feel extremely cheap, almost like an H50/H55.
Click to expand...


----------



## robinlawrie

hi all! newbie to this forum









ok so just about to attempt to flash the "ultimate" shyster bios on my titan X

however i have a couple of questions:

1: im doing this to get the best CUDA performance. however Cuda uses the p2 power state when running, as opposed to games which use p0

does this ultimate bios apply to all power states or do i need something else for cuda/p2

2: i was beginning the process of flashing, i have 2 gpu's -my old gtx670 and the new titan x. one monitor connected to each.

i went to device manager and disabled the gtx670 first ( instructions say to disable all gpu's)

and, as you might expect, one screen went blank.

so i stopped immediately. if i disable the titanx too, surely the other screen will go blank and ill be stuck?!

so, a) what am i missing and b) can i leave the 670 running while flashing the titan?

please help


----------



## sovski

@DADDYDC650 Thought I persuaded you with my ACX Coolers







Eventually, I'll get a full loop set up. However I'm in the process of moving so that takes priority.


----------



## V3teran

Whats the difference with Sheysters Ultimate Bios and the Original Cyclops1 bios?
JPMboy have you tried both and what do you think?
Im still on the original cyclops and wondering whether its worth trying Sheysters Ultimate to squeeze out that extra 10mhz to hit 1600....?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> Whats the difference with Sheysters Ultimate Bios and the Original Cyclops1 bios?
> JPMboy have you tried both and what do you think?
> Im still on the original cyclops and wondering whether its worth trying Sheysters Ultimate to squeeze out that extra 10mhz to hit 1600....?


might get an extra bin from ultimate or cyclops 3. Frankly, I'd be surprised if these two gave a different perf ceiling. the differences are mostly in th elower clock bins and clock table.


----------



## V3teran

Thanks man ill give it a try.


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Hey guys I just got my Titan X from a gtx 970 I love it! thing is a beast! So question i order it threw Nvidia do i still get the MGS promo ?? i mean i paid quiet a bit for it haha.
> 
> 
> 
> yes - it takes a day or two for the request to be approved. (well, at least over the weekend it did.
Click to expand...

Hey man on there website it says

Quote:


> * For a limited time, get the latest mega hit from Kojima Productions, METAL GEAR SOLID V: THE PHANTOM PAIN, with the qualifying purchase of a GeForce® GTX™ 980 Ti, 980, 970, or 960 GPU or 980/970M notebook.*


No word on Titan X...


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Hey man on there website it says
> 
> No word on Titan X...


Most promotions don't give out codes for the TX. That applied to all previous Titans as well. The only exception was the TW3.


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> What kind of temps are you getting on the two Titans X's? What voltage? I haven't even finished the build and I already want to add two more 560's in a second pedestal haha.


Depends on your ambient, loop....in my case titan x's was reaching 50-60, because of bad waterblock installation.
In your case i think it will be around 40C








Now have played GTA 5 for an 2 hours 1500core/stock memory,one titan x reached maximum 38C







happy with the card.
Have made order for 980Ti HOF waterblock from bitspower, will see how it performs, maybe i will need to raplace titan x with HOF in loop


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> might get an extra bin from ultimate or cyclops 3. Frankly, I'd be surprised if these two gave a different perf ceiling. the differences are mostly in th elower clock bins and clock table.


The single biggest benefit of the Ultimate BIOS is the total lack of throttling up to 85 degrees C. This is of interest mainly to air cooled folks.

A secondary benefit is the easier math needed to set an OC in AB or PX. Ultimate is locked at 1012 on load, so it's easy to figure out what your +core should be: Desired speed - 1012 = +core in AB/PX.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> might get an extra bin from ultimate or cyclops 3. Frankly, I'd be surprised if these two gave a different perf ceiling. the differences are mostly in th elower clock bins and clock table.


What is "bin"?

I'm running the higher voltage (62.5 ASIC) bios' and my tdp is running over 100% .... good/bad?

Temps aren't a problem in my loop as I rarely see over 35c and it's usually 32ish.

SS


----------



## 733am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nice pull.. try that luck on powerball and you buy 20% of NVidia.


I take it a high ASIC is good then? For instance, here is my titan's asic.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *733am*
> 
> I take it a high ASIC is good then? For instance, here is my titan's asic.


Really depends on the luck of the draw. Seen really high asic cards completely blow in OC potential and low asic hit 1550.

Generally though, people like higher asic as they sip voltage instead of gulp like a sober Viking.


----------



## Juggalo23451

Hi I used the ultimate bios for water cooling would I be able to tell if i am running at 1.281?


----------



## Pharaun159

So excited. Just bought my first titan x with a waterblock off a friend. 72.5 asic,so not super great, but still more then enough. this is going into my new build to replace z97 system i had. Was 4790k, asus z97 ws, 3 msi gtx 780 6gb cards, 16gb geskill 2133,and evga supernova 1600 watt platinum. Cooling will be staying the same. 2 280mm black ice ultra stealth xflows, xspc 170mm photon d5 pump/res ek supremacy cpu block, and custom soldered fitting copper tubing. new system in asus x99 sabretooth, 5930k, 2 titan x sli,existing cooling, and whatever deal on ram i end up landing. Primarily push graphic injectors with my setups. I was maxing out 6gb of vram on a single 1080p display lol.


----------



## alancsalt

73%, whatever that might mean... you made me look.


----------



## robinlawrie

ok sorry for a second similar post, but im really stumped here. really need some advice. help?

every -single- guide says "disable the display adapter then..blah blah blah."

but when i disable the display adapter i get a blank screen?!

as mentioned i have a titan x and a gtx 670. ive tried disabling both of them (not at the same time, obviously, or id be unable to write this) and both of them blank their respective screens. (one screen on each via dvi)

im using win7 x64

i decided to try only disabling the titanx, since thats the one i wish to flash, but nvflash gives a clear warning that the nvidia display driver must not be running or the process could fail.

obviously nvidia driver is running for the 670, even if the titan is disabled.

i tried uninstalling the nvidia drivers, but windows automatically loads some display drivers when i restart, and according to device manager, they are nvidia drivers.

so, i am way too scared to proceed with flashing my new baby.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> The single biggest benefit of the Ultimate BIOS is the total lack of throttling up to 85 degrees C. This is of interest mainly to air cooled folks.
> 
> A secondary benefit is the easier math needed to set an OC in AB or PX. Ultimate is locked at 1012 on load, so it's easy to figure out what your +core should be: Desired speed - 1012 = +core in AB/PX.


eh - I don;t have any problem adding offset to 1304 boost.








I still have run the highest clocks I've been able to hit on cyclops3. Right now I have @lilchronic's mod running and it works fine, but the available clocks/boost is determined by the voltage slider setting. No big deal, games very well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> What is "bin"?
> I'm running the higher voltage (62.5 ASIC) bios' and my tdp is running over 100% .... good/bad?
> Temps aren't a problem in my loop as I rarely see over 35c and it's usually 32ish.
> SS


Bios clock table increments in 13Hz steps... a "bin"
good block mount! that's about what I see for temps also.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *733am*
> 
> I take it a high ASIC is good then? For instance, here is my titan's asic.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> **


one of the higher ASIC titans out there.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 73%, whatever that might mean... you made me look.


It determines *or actually is determined by* the core VID line. May not predict the frequency ceiling, but does predict the voltage needed to reach it... and with fixed/limited voltage available it can set the ceiling. Certainly in the 980Ti KP arena, Higher asic certainly means higher clocks air, water, and maybe LN2... but you know this.








Mine are 64 and 72%


----------



## 733am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> one of the higher ASIC titans out there.


thanks, I got it at launch.


----------



## HatallaS

Any good 4k ultra wide glossy panels? My Swift is hurting my eyes.i am thinking about going 4k and keep the swift for secondary, of course I would need a second Tx.


----------



## Kold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> Any good 4k ultra wide glossy panels? My Swift is hurting my eyes.i am thinking about going 4k and keep the swift for secondary, of course I would need a second Tx.


Check out some 21:9 3440x1440P monitors. They have some really awesome pros to them. And no need to mess with the OS scaling.

Here's the one I just ordered. It CAN be oc'ed to 70-75Hz which is perfect for my single Titan X anyways. Been playing a LOT of GTA Online lately.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824160254


----------



## ssiperko

Does anyone have the original Cyclops bios?

SS


----------



## robinlawrie

i have now also tried creating a bootable usb key and doing the flash from there, but this version of nvflash will not run under dos.

the lack of replies tells me either im being super nooby and have missed an obvious point, or nobody else ever has a blank screen when disabling their gpu..


----------



## Manac0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robinlawrie*
> 
> i have now also tried creating a bootable usb key and doing the flash from there, but this version of nvflash will not run under dos.
> 
> the lack of replies tells me either im being super nooby and have missed an obvious point, or nobody else ever has a blank screen when disabling their gpu..


Where are you disabling the GPU from? In theory it is the driver you are disabling and the card should run in VGA mode...

Have you got the latest N Vflash... I believe it automatically diables the driver when you run it. I didn't see your first post, but I assume you are only using one monitor.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> Hi I used the ultimate bios for water cooling would I be able to tell if i am running at 1.281?


The second tab in GPUZ should show your load voltage.


----------



## robinlawrie

hi, thanks for the reply.

i am following, i thought, to the letter, the guide on page 1. im disabling the gpu by right clicking on it in device manager and choosing "disable"

i get a warning about disabling it causing it to cease functioning (duh) and when i hit ok, the screen goes blank.

i have also tried going into the driver sub menu, and hitting disable there, but it gives the same message and the same result.

as mentioned previously, i have 2 gpus, one gtx 670, and one (new) titan x. i have a monitor connected to each via dvi.

ive tried disabling each, and both blank their monitors when disabled. understandably ive not tried disabling both at the same time as i dont wanna get stuck.


----------



## fireincairo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robinlawrie*
> 
> hi, thanks for the reply.
> 
> i am following, i thought, to the letter, the guide on page 1. im disabling the gpu by right clicking on it in device manager and choosing "disable"
> 
> i get a warning about disabling it causing it to cease functioning (duh) and when i hit ok, the screen goes blank.
> 
> i have also tried going into the driver sub menu, and hitting disable there, but it gives the same message and the same result.
> 
> as mentioned previously, i have 2 gpus, one gtx 670, and one (new) titan x. i have a monitor connected to each via dvi.
> 
> ive tried disabling each, and both blank their monitors when disabled. understandably ive not tried disabling both at the same time as i dont wanna get stuck.


Can you use the motherboard video out to your monitor?


----------



## robinlawrie

im afraid not.. its a rampage gene v.. no onboard video.


----------



## Manac0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robinlawrie*
> 
> im afraid not.. its a rampage gene v.. no onboard video.


Have you tried finding a DOS compatiable NVFlash, I remember using one a while back....

So let me get this straight, you have tried disabling your second GPU (powered off, disconnected) and only having your TX enabled. When you disable it via device manager, your screen goes blank? Your connected via DVI or HDMI?

What version of windows are you using? Have you tried rebooting after Disabling the GPU, and checking if windows has to install a generic VGA driver? You might want to run DDcleaner and remove your nvidia driver first... Reboot with a VGA windows driver... Might work.

Display driver uninstaller: http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/display-driver-uninstaller-download.html


----------



## robinlawrie

i was under the assumption that the version of nvflash supplied on page one was modified in some way? can i use another version of nvflash that is compatible with dos?

just to clarify, i have 2 gpus, with one monitor connected to each. both via dvi. one gtx670, and the tx, which im trying to flash. win7x64.

if i disable the 670 in device manager, the monitor connected to that card goes blank. if i disable the tx in device manager, the monitor connected to that goes blank. ive not tried disabling both together, as i dont wanna get stuck with no video output.

i tried uninstalling geforce drivers, using the standard uninstall. when i restarted windows, it automatically installed drivers (new hardware found etc..) , but they also appear to be nvidia supplied drivers. not generic vga.

i considered just disabling the tx and using nvflash on it, but nvflash gives a clear warning that geforce drivers must not be running or the flash can fail. in this case geforce drivers would be running, since the 670 would be active.

-update: i used DDU to remove drivers. rebooted, and now both gpus shown as generic vga.

however only the 670 is displaying anything. tx has an exclamation next to it in device manager (code 10 device has a problem)

i can still detect it with nvflash, and ive successfully saved the bios from the card using nvflash.

might just do it.


----------



## Manac0r

Good luck









One last thing, try physically disabling or removing your 670 and just having the TX running, it won't leave you video less. And you can always but the 670 back if you can't get a screen. Anyway happy over clocking...


----------



## ssiperko

OK, I've determined I indeed need a higher voltage bios but the problem I run into is TDP over 100% and PerfCap Reason of Pwr/VRel/VOp --- I can get just one or a combo of two usually Pwr and VRel or VRel and VOp regardless of my power settings which I usually leave at 100 up to 125 on the Titan X 1281 rom which doesn't put me over 100% TDP.

Cyclops3 puts me over 100% TDP but I don't get PerfCap Reasons.

Thoughts - suggestions - help? I'm using .53 drivers and Win 7.

SS


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> OK, I've determined I indeed need a higher voltage bios but the problem I run into is TDP over 100% and PerfCap Reason of Pwr/VRel/VOp --- I can get just one or a combo of two usually Pwr and VRel or VRel and VOp regardless of my power settings which I usually leave at 100 up to 125 on the Titan X 1281 rom which doesn't put me over 100% TDP.
> 
> Cyclops3 puts me over 100% TDP but I don't get PerfCap Reasons.
> 
> Thoughts - suggestions - help? I'm using .53 drivers and Win 7.
> 
> SS


?? what's the power slider at? PL is 450W TDP is 475. gpuZ or AB report % of power limit. The &%DP is relative to the bios setting for power limit.
about 90min putzing with Black OPs 3 MP:



this is using the lilchronic mod of cyclops3 (* just need to set the volt sl;ider to +112 to get 1.274V (! 1.265V actual depending on the card's ASIC)


----------



## X4er0

Damned i typed 3 messages but i guess they are way too out there.

On topic, ASIC is poop, i have 3 cards, 75ish, 72ish and 62ish and the 62ish clocks way higher, buuuuuuttt he likes electricity, the "higher" ASICS can't do that, give more elec. but they stop.

So if you are the extreme clocker you want a low ASIC, he is like a junky, need a lot but will stay alive









the edit: while i was reading all the posts i was listening to this:


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Thankfully that all settled down, some TX owners even selling and buying back again so yeah it was a bit of turbulence in the force you could say.
> 
> I hope this does not open that can of worms again but here my 2cents ...
> 
> Re performance depends on the application really , generally speaking at 1080p or 1440p even 4k single card there is not a lot of difference between the two cards. 4-8% type stuff normally. Once you start getting into 4k + high res texture packs in SLI etc then the TX is starting to make more sense longterm. It won't matter to some but the TX should be a bit like the original Titan and stay relevant a little longer due to the vram.
> 
> The ocing on the 980ti is not great enough either to make up much ground. Seems 1520-1560 core for top custom samples. The custom 980tis have better coolers by default so that's helping them to get higher mhz out of the box vs a TX and lower TDPs so the cooling goes further. The reviews all feature stock TXs so are largely irrelevant. Once a waterblock goes on the TX its going to be faster as most will do 1500-1550 range waterblocked and you'd need a 1650-1700mhz 980ti to catch up.
> 
> Ofcourse if you are talking price then there is no comparison get the 980ti , there is no arguments there


Hi thanks for that reply.

I bought mine on the day of release for my 32 inch BenQ 4k monitor, there was a lot of Titan Hating going on when the 980ti come out kind of made me feel a little Dumb buying one.
I lost interest in the forum around that time and not really been on much.

Seems the 980ti is a good vaule card but TX beats still.

all though my cards are getting a little hot in SLI


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> Seems the 980ti is a good vaule card but TX beats still.
> 
> all though my cards are getting a little hot in SLI


You have Titan X SLI, air cooled, on a mATX mobo. They're gonna run hot. Are you really that surprised? There is no gap between the cards.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I bought my TXs after I bought a 980Ti


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X4er0*
> 
> Damned i typed 3 messages but i guess they are way too out there.
> 
> On topic, ASIC is poop, i have 3 cards, 75ish, 72ish and 62ish and the 62ish clocks way higher, buuuuuuttt he likes electricity, the "higher" ASICS can't do that, give more elec. but they stop.
> 
> So if you are the extreme clocker you want a low ASIC, he is like a junky, need a lot but will stay alive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the edit: while i was reading all the posts i was listening to this:


Presactly my experience. +1 rep for being like me.









SS


----------



## ssiperko

OK, just ran 3 back to back runs of Metro Last Light on the Titan X 1.281 bios.

Anything wrong here?




SS


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> OK, just ran 3 back to back runs of Metro Last Light on the Titan X 1.281 bios.
> 
> Anything wrong here?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS


I would say so, Frame times are all over the place.

1450Mhz / 1800Mhz


1450Mhz / 2000Mhz


----------



## Kylar182

Looking for some help, system specs.

i7 5960x
Asus Rampage V Extreme U3.1
Titan X 4 Way SLI
8x4 32Gb 2666 Ballistix Elite
Custom EK Water Loop on All Cards and CPU
3x ASUS PG278Q at 7680x1440p
+ Dell S2240 Touch Screen
Corsair AX1500i + AX1000i (2500W)
Samsung 850 EVO Pro 1TB
2X WD Black 4 TB (8TB)
3x Asus 12B1ST ROM Drives
32 Cougar 140mm Fans and 5 Fan Controllers

I think I hit TDP limits on the cards. It has been happening ever since I bought them. Does not happen on BF4 but that's the only game. For some reason after a short amount of gaming (half hour or so) my system will just black screen and reset on it's own. TW3 is probably the worst with this.

CPU is at 1.3v 4.4, Cache at 3.9-4.4 auto voltage, GPU's are at +100/+400 and +70mv/110 pwr%. Gaming the CPU runs up to 70c and cards at 40-42c. It's been happening ever since I created this build but it has really started to bug me more of late as I have had more time to game. I have tried to upload a custom bios to the cards several times and I think I just plain suck at it. Not sure why I can't get it to work.

PLEASE HELP!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> Looking for some help, system specs.
> 
> i7 5960x
> Asus Rampage V Extreme U3.1
> Titan X 4 Way SLI
> 8x4 32Gb 2666 Ballistix Elite
> Custom EK Water Loop on All Cards and CPU
> 3x ASUS PG278Q at 7680x1440p
> + Dell S2240 Touch Screen
> Corsair AX1500i + AX1000i (2500W)
> Samsung 850 EVO Pro 1TB
> 2X WD Black 4 TB (8TB)
> 3x Asus 12B1ST ROM Drives
> 32 Cougar 140mm Fans and 5 Fan Controllers
> 
> I think I hit TDP limits on the cards. It has been happening ever since I bought them. Does not happen on BF4 but that's the only game. For some reason after a short amount of gaming (half hour or so) my system will just black screen and reset on it's own. TW3 is probably the worst with this.
> 
> CPU is at 1.3v 4.4, Cache at 3.9-4.4 auto voltage, GPU's are at +100/+400 and +70mv/110 pwr%. Gaming the CPU runs up to 70c and cards at 40-42c. It's been happening ever since I created this build but it has really started to bug me more of late as I have had more time to game. I have tried to upload a custom bios to the cards several times and I think I just plain suck at it. Not sure why I can't get it to work.
> 
> PLEASE HELP!


does the black-out restart occur with no OC on the cards? Also, if you have a DMM, touch it to an unpainted area on the PSUs (mount screws are good) is there a significant reading? (ground potential difference can foul up the stsyem and cause what appears to be a PSU OCP).
Auto voltage on the cache is probably not good to do. set this to a fixed or offset voltage (adaptive cache does not work).

If you need help flashing the cards, post back.


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> does the black-out restart occur with no OC on the cards? Also, if you have a DMM, touch it to an unpainted area on the PSUs (mount screws are good) is there a significant reading? (ground potential difference can foul up the stsyem and cause what appears to be a PSU OCP).


Yes, happens with no overclock on cards... sort of, they are factory overclocked. Generally the highest chance of occurrence is when I pause a game and cards downclock and then unpause and all of a sudden they have to clock back up. So you think it may be overcurrent when two of the cards are running on the 1000w psu?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> Yes, happens with no overclock on cards... sort of, they are factory overclocked. Generally the highest chance of occurrence is when I pause a game and cards downclock and then unpause and all of a sudden they have to clock back up. So you think it may be overcurrent when two of the cards are running on the 1000w psu?


two Tx are not going to trip the OCP on the AX1000i if the PSU is still good. what you describe sounds like either a bad cache/RAM OC (shouldn't black out tho) or a PSU related problem. Are both PSUs connected to the same case/chassis? In other words, are they electrically connected outside of all other 12V components?

with the R5E, you can switch off the 2 cards on the 1000W with the PCIE lane switches, and either switch off that psu if it runs nothing else or leave it on, and see if the problem still occurs. be sure to verify that ALL power to the MB comes from ONLY one PSU.


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> two Tx are not going to trip the OCP on the AX1000i if the PSU is still good. what you describe sounds like either a bad cache OC (shouldn't black out tho) or a PSU related problem. Are both PSUs connected to the same case/chassis? In other words, are they electrically connected outside of all other 12V components?
> 
> with the R5E, you can switch off the 2 cards on the 1000W with the PCIE lane switches, and either switch off that psu if it runs nothing else or leave it on, and see if the problem still occurs. be sure to verify that ALL power to the MB comes from ONLY one PSU.


Okay, so the cache OC sounds right. I would still like it to run 3.9-4.4 or is that not possible? I tried some voltages recommended on the ASUS sight for this overclock but they were WAYYYY low. I set it to auto and it runs way higher. It doesn't necessarily blackout, it just resets (screens go black when you reset the computer)


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> You have Titan X SLI, air cooled, on a mATX mobo. They're gonna run hot. Are you really that surprised? There is no gap between the cards.


it was okay in the winter but with the summer its alot hotter.
I was running valley last night and it was steady at 75oc but if i put fans on full can get it down to about 71oc. dose that sounds very hot?

I do wish the hybrid was out when i got mine as that would of been much better for my case, as i dont have the skill and know how to set up a water loop,
how cool do the Hybrids run?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> Okay, so the cache OC sounds right. I would still like it to run 3.9-4.4 or is that not possible? I tried some voltages recommended on the ASUS sight for this overclock but they were WAYYYY low. I set it to auto and it runs way higher. It doesn't necessarily blackout, it just resets (screens go black when you reset the computer)


let's take the discusion *here*. That reset can be caused by a number of bios settings. go into bios and have a fat 32 usb stick in any port. on each bios page hit F12 (scroll where needed) boot to windows. the screenshots are on the stick,. select all, right-click> send to> compressed zip folder. Post that zip folder in the linked thread.









also - fill out rigbuilder and add it to your sig block (how to link in mine)


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> it was okay in the winter but with the summer its alot hotter.
> I was running valley last night and it was steady at 75oc but if i put fans on full can get it down to about 71oc. dose that sounds very hot?
> 
> I do wish the hybrid was out when i got mine as that would of been much better for my case, as i dont have the skill and know how to set up a water loop,
> how cool do the Hybrids run?


75 is fine for air-cooled Sli. The hybrid cooler will be much cooler than that, but only for the GPU. VRAM and VRMs are still air-cooled with it.


----------



## V3teran

Quick update.
The sheyster ultimate bios for me gives me a TDP error at around 1450 and over.
Therefore im back on the cyclops 1 bios, still the best for me as it gives me the highest and most stable oc at 1590mhz
All other bios fail for me.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> Quick update.
> The sheyster ultimate bios for me gives me a TDP error at around 1450 and over.
> Therefore im back on the cyclops 1 bios, still the best for me as it gives me the highest and most stable oc at 1590mhz
> All other bios fail for me.


First time I've ever heard of that. I've personally run over 1500 without any problem, air cooled, for brief bench runs.


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> let's take the discusion *here*. That reset can be caused by a number of bios settings. go into bios and have a fat 32 usb stick in any port. on each bios page hit F12 (scroll where needed) boot to windows. the screenshots are on the stick,. select all, right-click> send to> compressed zip folder. Post that zip folder in the linked thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also - fill out rigbuilder and add it to your sig block (how to link in mine)


Rigbuilder takes a bit too long imo and has too many components not available. I did post the zips you wanted in the X99 forum.


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> Quick update.
> The sheyster ultimate bios for me gives me a TDP error at around 1450 and over.
> Therefore im back on the cyclops 1 bios, still the best for me as it gives me the highest and most stable oc at 1590mhz
> All other bios fail for me.


1590mhz daumn that sick







my titan x can reach just 1573mhz...
i even don't know which bios i use(previous owner have flashed)







just says in gpu z EVGA(3842) and able to do power limit up to 118%








So what's the best bios for overclock and for 24/7 use?


----------



## uggy

What bios do you recommend I use when I have a 3-way SLI on water cooling to get the best out my cards?
My cpu is 5960x btw.


----------



## SteezyTN

Is it normal that I can't reach 1500+ with 1.274v?

*2 way SLI


----------



## deadwidesmile

Fairly common clocks on the trexes that I've seen is 1470-1510. 1520-1590 is phenomenal. 1430 and below I'd look at as sub par. But, 1400 is still very much a fantastic gaming card hehe


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> I would say so, Frame times are all over the place.
> 
> 1450Mhz / 1800Mhz
> 
> 
> 1450Mhz / 2000Mhz


What bios are you running?

SS


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Is it normal that I can't reach 1500+ with 1.274v?
> 
> *2 way SLI


Still stuck on that 1500 number eh my friend? Underclock those bad boys and leave them at 1405Mhz/8Ghz and be done.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Finally figured out what was holding back my overclock. Due to different ASIC quality on the cards, I had to do separate OC profiles for them. I also upped voltage through the motherboard. Now just have to wait for my voltage monitor displays to show up so I can mount them and get to seeing how high I can take these cards. Also active cooled backplate = best idea ever.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Still stuck on that 1500 number eh my friend? Underclock those bad boys and leave them at 1405Mhz/8Ghz and be done.


That's not an option for a $2000+ watercooling loop and 1640mm of radiator space


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> That's not an option for a $2000+ watercooling loop and 1640mm of radiator space


My God.........


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> What bios are you running?
> 
> SS


It's a cyclops 3 bios slightly changed so i can adjust voltage.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> 75 is fine for air-cooled Sli. The hybrid cooler will be much cooler than that, but only for the GPU. VRAM and VRMs are still air-cooled with it.


Yeah 75oc is fans on vacuum cleaner mode lol
but its not to bad lol. i know 83 oc is the highest, summer is nearly gone also.
Ive took the overclock off them also as there close to help with the heat, i'm really jealous of you guys with water cooling

It seems i've not been using 2 cards often been playing a lot of games that only need one card older games, so my 2ed card has not been used much at all, but if there if i want to play new games like GTA SOM.

do you know how low temps guys have been getting with a Hybrid?

my Vram temps was always low when i used to check with my temp gun.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Guys when you disable one card have you had all your icons get messed up and go to the top left corner of the screen?

happens to me now and again so annoying as i have to rearrange them i've got quite a lot so really annoys me


----------



## fireincairo

I reached the highest temps I'd ever seen in my loop while playing Assassin's Creed Unity. Temps were ~60C with my fans at the lowest speed and after I turned them up, the temps settled around 50C. Previously I had never seen temps above 45C (Witcher 3, 4K, settings maxed), so I was surprised to see that temperature peak. I surmise that AC:U is heavy on the CPU, so cooling two oc titans & oc cpu increased the heat significantly. At least that's better than the 90C+ temps I was getting prior to watercooling.









I have a monsta 420mm and 360mm radiator loop with push/pull corsair performance edition fans.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> It's a cyclops 3 bios slightly changed so i can adjust voltage.


and it's a good one! I've been running it for over a week (i think). Being able to run stock clocks and voltage is nice, but if I do not push the voltage slider, seem like it can't hit higher clocks on the table - idkw








@szeged add it to the OP.









mod3.zip 150k .zip file


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Can he add it? Hope he's back, if not, soon.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> and it's a good one! I've been running it for over a week (i think). Being able to run stock clocks and voltage is nice, but if I do not push the voltage slider, seem like it can't hit higher clocks on the table - idkw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @szeged add it to the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mod3.zip 150k .zip file


I actually have another one i use. stock voltage at 1.174v and +112 on slider is 1.274v.

mod4.zip 150k .zip file


It's weird though when i boot the system it goes to 1.274v automatically which is kinda annoying for me, ive tried to figure out how i could get it to run stock voltage on boot but just cant figure it out?

but the overclock on stock voltage seems like it works for me 1400Mhz with 1.174v and 1500Mhz with 1.274v


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Finally figured out what was holding back my overclock. Due to different ASIC quality on the cards, I had to do separate OC profiles for them. I also upped voltage through the motherboard. Now just have to wait for my voltage monitor displays to show up so I can mount them and get to seeing how high I can take these cards. Also active cooled backplate = best idea ever.


How are the backplates actively cooled?


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> How are the backplates actively cooled?


Through a heat pipe


----------



## alancsalt

We may not discuss details of bannings. If you accrue too many infractions in too short a time, banning can result - is about the only answer.

As the OP is not currently active on the site (he can, after a period, apply to have that lifted) *is there someone prepared to caretake/take responsibility for the thread?* The change would need the approval of an editor for this section.


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> two Tx are not going to trip the OCP on the AX1000i if the PSU is still good. what you describe sounds like either a bad cache/RAM OC (shouldn't black out tho) or a PSU related problem. Are both PSUs connected to the same case/chassis? In other words, are they electrically connected outside of all other 12V components?
> 
> with the R5E, you can switch off the 2 cards on the 1000W with the PCIE lane switches, and either switch off that psu if it runs nothing else or leave it on, and see if the problem still occurs. be sure to verify that ALL power to the MB comes from ONLY one PSU.


Ended up having to lowering uncore 700Mhz but it never crashed after that. Massive improvement but it would've been nice to have a 1:1 core/uncore. Thank you everyone for your patience. Now that I know that it was the problem all along I was able to overclock everything else that much higher to make up for it so I really saw no difference. Played for hours last night, haven't been able to play more than half an hour at a time since I built this rig. Thank you X10 to a factor of a billion!


----------



## robinlawrie

ok just a quick update, and thanks for the advice provided.

after uninstalling the drivers with DDU i was able to flash the ultimate bios on my TX.. i tried the 1.25v one, then the 1.28v one.

i use the card for gpu rendering (vray RT) so that was my focus for testing. i also ran furmark and heaven just to doublecheck things.

i was able to get to 1560mhz core and 4100mhz ram and render, but i was getting some driver crashes when my render finished. so ive backed down to 1525mhz and 4040mhz. seems to be quite happy there.

are those results reasonable for the 1.28v ultimate bios? i must admit i was hoping for a bit more on the core, its only about 10mhz higher than i could get on the stock bios.. having said that, the extra tdp limit means i actually get those clocks in furmark, instead of it throttling down to 900mhz.

vray RT doesnt really push the tdp so i was already able to get to 1515 on stock bios.

few questions:

1) since i dont run furmark for a living, the extra few mhz isnt really a big motivator to keep the modded bios. is 1.27v (my final vddc with the bios) going to significantly shorten my gpu lifespan? if so i might revert.

2) does the ultimate bios have any effect on ram overclocking? unlike games it seems, oc'ing the ram has as much, if not more, effect than core clock on cuda rendering.

3) is it risky to oc the ram so high without a backplate on the card? do they get toasty? if so i might get some ramsinks.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> I actually have another one i use. stock voltage at 1.174v and +112 on slider is 1.274v.
> 
> mod4.zip 150k .zip file
> 
> 
> It's weird though when i boot the system it goes to 1.274v automatically which is kinda annoying for me, ive tried to figure out how i could get it to run stock voltage on boot but just cant figure it out?
> 
> but the overclock on stock voltage seems like it works for me 1400Mhz with 1.174v and 1500Mhz with 1.274v


Yeah - too easy to mod with MBT. I tweaked your mod3 a bit, matching the clock states and et al to the HC bios. slightly better performance but could be random score spread. Still can't figure out why if I leave the slider at 0 mV it really will not boost my sli config. +112 and 1500/8000 game stable (so far) same bench ceiling of 1560/8200 for the pair.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Can he add it? Hope he's back, if not, soon.


guess I missed something
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> We may not discuss details of bannings. If you accrue too many infractions in too short a time, banning can result - is about the only answer.
> 
> As the OP is not currently active on the site (he can, after a period, apply to have that lifted) *is there someone prepared to caretake/take responsibility for the thread?* The change would need the approval of an editor for this section.


I could...








nvm - I realy can't.

I nominate @Sheyster


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I could...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nvm - I realy can't.
> 
> I nominate @Sheyster


LOL thanks??









@alancsalt - If he's not back in a week I'll take over. I'd like to give him an opportunity to come back.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> As the OP is not currently active on the site (*he can, after a period, apply to have that lifted*) is there someone prepared to caretake/take responsibility for the thread? The change would need the approval of an editor for this section.


I guess I should ask, how long is the period?


----------



## marc0053

New 355.82 WHQL drivers are now on Nvidia's site:
http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/90500


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> New 355.82 WHQL drivers are now on Nvidia's site:
> http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/90500


Cool, testing these in BF4 and GTA as soon as I get home.


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> okay - here's a bios screen pack for 4.6/4.2/2666 Adaptive. use it only as a general guide for the basic settings - your voltages (and multipliers) WILL be different, but the basic settings should be the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 46c42m26t2.zip 4208k .zip file


Thanks for the help, I don't see your CPU or Cache Voltage photo, whether by omission or not. Holy crap Ram Timings... So why adaptive? Is it responsive enough to keep up? I don't know much about offsets either. Might you explain?


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> and it's a good one! I've been running it for over a week (i think). Being able to run stock clocks and voltage is nice, but if I do not push the voltage slider, seem like it can't hit higher clocks on the table - idkw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @szeged add it to the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mod3.zip 150k .zip file


Is szeged still banned?

Any idea why I keep getting frame drops in MMLL bench as I posted up a few? I watched the demos and can see it actually shutter. G-Sync maybe?

SS


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> Guys when you disable one card have you had all your icons get messed up and go to the top left corner of the screen?
> 
> happens to me now and again so annoying as i have to rearrange them i've got quite a lot so really annoys me


Everytime for me also

nature of the beast me thinks.

SS


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Is szeged still banned?
> 
> Any idea why I keep getting frame drops in MMLL bench as I posted up a few? I watched the demos and can see it actually shutter. G-Sync maybe?
> 
> SS


eh - I disable g-synch... running 200+ FPS @ 1440p most of the time with 120 or 144Hz as the refresh.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Everytime for me also
> 
> nature of the beast me thinks.
> 
> SS


I think it busts back to just VGA resolution for a sec in between, and that's what rearranges the icons.


----------



## Emu105

Hey guys any good back plates i got a gtx 970 Nvidia ref card and it came with back plate I love how the Titan X doesn't come with one but that's a different story. So where can I get a good back plate ref for the Titan x


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Hey guys any good back plates i got a gtx 970 Nvidia ref card and it came with back plate I love how the Titan X doesn't come with one but that's a different story. So where can I get a good back plate ref for the Titan x


I would personally recommend EK's back plate. The other option if you go Aquacomputers for the water block would be the AC active cooling back plate. Heard great things about it.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> eh - I disable g-synch... running 200+ FPS @ 1440p most of the time with 120 or 144Hz as the refresh.


I'll give it a shot tonight.

As usual thanks!









Yer becoming like one of my 6000 brothers over at the ZRXOA.









SS


----------



## Juggalo23451

With the water blocks installed I get idle temps about 20c and with max load around 40c depending on ambient temperatures.

I was able to hit 1500mhz using the the GM200 Ultimate bios for water cooling. Not sure how far I could push the ram. Does any one have any ideas?

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5847448


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> eh - I disable g-synch... running 200+ FPS @ 1440p most of the time with 120 or 144Hz as the refresh.


ULMB Err Day all Day


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> With the water blocks installed I get idle temps about 20c and with max load around 40c depending on ambient temperatures.
> I was able to hit 1500mhz using the the GM200 Ultimate bios for water cooling. Not sure how far I could push the ram. Does any one have any ideas?
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5847448


Stock Bios I get 2k on VRAM w/4 Cards. Curious how high I might hit with a custom Bios (I've tried and can't figure out how to load one).


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> Stock Bios I get 2k on VRAM w/4 Cards. Curious how high I might hit with a custom Bios (I've tried and can't figure out how to load one).


Instructions are located in the 1st post of this thread

If not I made a video, it may help you out.


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> Instructions are located in the 1st post of this thread
> If not I made a video, it may help you out.


I tried the instructions and Szegod and I tried to figure out why it wouldn't flash but had no luck. Maybe the Video will help. Much Appreciated!


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Hey guys any good back plates i got a gtx 970 Nvidia ref card and it came with back plate I love how the Titan X doesn't come with one but that's a different story. So where can I get a good back plate ref for the Titan x


The EVGA backplate works, but you have to source some 3mm screws to fit it onto an EK Titan X block - and it's missing a couple of screw locations.


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> I tried the instructions and Szegod and I tried to figure out why it wouldn't flash but had no luck. Maybe the Video will help. Much Appreciated!


Make sure you have the most up to date of nvflash


----------



## Kylar182

C:\nvflash>nvflash --list

C:\nvflash>nvflash --protectoff

C:\nvflash>nflash --protectoff
'nflash' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\nvflash>nvflash --protectoff

C:\nvflash>nvflash -i0 --save cyclops3.rom

C:\nvflash>type nvflash -i1 -6 cyclops3.rom
The system cannot find the file specified.
Error occurred while processing: nvflash.
The system cannot find the file specified.
Error occurred while processing: -i1.
The system cannot find the file specified.
Error occurred while processing: -6.

cyclops3.rom

NVGI▀☺► Φ♠ ÇB8ÆΓ ☻►►é ⌂ Ç♫►►é ⌂ Ç6►►☻ ⌂ Ç↕Γ ☻■ ☺ "t‼éÅ @
í►☻ è☻ bé ☻ ☻ Ç ☻ ≡Ç♥ åé ≤ ≡
Ç☻ é ■ ☺ ☻ ☻ 
é ■ ☺ ░▲ P₧
┬é ☻ 
Bé éé ↨ ☻ ☻ é ☻ é☻ Bé ☻ 
é² ☻
é ☻ é ▀ ▬☻ 
C:\nvflash>


----------



## deadwidesmile

Are the .rom(s) in the nvflash folder you created on your root drive?


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Are the .rom(s) in the nvflash folder you created on your root drive?


Updated, and Yes

C:\nvflash>nvflash --list

C:\nvflash>nvflash --protectoff

C:\nvflash>nvflash -i0 --save {cyclops3.rom}

C:\nvflash>nvflash -i1 -6 {cyclops3.rom}

C:\nvflash>nvflash -i0 -6 {cyclops3.rom}

C:\nvflash>

Was never prompted for the Y... Should I exit as normal or ?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Everytime for me also
> 
> nature of the beast me thinks.
> 
> SS


You can try to use this:

http://www.snapfiles.com/get/desktopok.html


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> Updated, and Yes
> 
> C:\nvflash>nvflash --list
> 
> C:\nvflash>nvflash --protectoff
> 
> C:\nvflash>nvflash -i0 --save {cyclops3.rom}
> 
> C:\nvflash>nvflash --index=0 -6 ROM_NAME.rom
> 
> C:\nvflash>nvflash -i0 -6 {cyclops3.rom}
> 
> C:\nvflash>
> 
> Was never prompted for the Y... Should I exit as normal or ?


*cd* C:\nvflash>nvflash --list

C:\nvflash>nvflash --protectoff

C:\nvflash>nvflash --index=0 -6 cyclops3.rom

Should be more or less what you're typing. I don't do the save strangely enough.

I just re-flashed mine again to make sure it's all working. CMD.exe is run as Admin?

Give this a browse as well, it's my go-to for double checking myself when I flash: http://www.overclock.net/t/1523391/easy-nvflash-guide-with-pictures-for-gtx-970-980


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> C:\nvflash>nvflash --list
> 
> C:\nvflash>nvflash --protectoff
> 
> C:\nvflash>nflash --protectoff
> 'nflash' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
> operable program or batch file.
> 
> C:\nvflash>nvflash --protectoff
> 
> C:\nvflash>nvflash -i0 --save cyclops3.rom
> 
> C:\nvflash>type nvflash -i1 -6 cyclops3.rom
> The system cannot find the file specified.
> Error occurred while processing: nvflash.
> The system cannot find the file specified.
> Error occurred while processing: -i1.
> The system cannot find the file specified.
> Error occurred while processing: -6.
> 
> cyclops3.rom
> 
> NVGI▀☺► Φ♠ ÇB8ÆΓ ☻►►é ⌂ Ç♫►►é ⌂ Ç6►►☻ ⌂ Ç↕Γ ☻■ ☺ "t‼éÅ @
> í►☻ è☻ bé ☻ ☻ Ç ☻ ≡Ç♥ åé ≤ ≡
> Ç☻ é ■ ☺ ☻ ☻
> é ■ ☺ ░▲ P₧
> ┬é ☻
> Bé éé ↨ ☻ ☻ é ☻ é☻ Bé ☻
> é² ☻
> é ☻ é ▀ ▬☻
> C:\nvflash>


you are not doing it right if you are getting errors. You should not need to to the protect off commands at all. In my video, I show you how to do it. I didnt use all those commands that you used just one.

Create a Nflash flash folder

Down load Nvflash the most recent the applies to you

Extract NVflash into the nvfash folder

download the bios and put in in the NVFLASH rename the bios if you want

Disable the Card via Device manager.

Go into the nvflash folder click shift and right click and select open new command line.

nvflash -6 --index=0 GM200.rom ( or the name of the rom of your choosing)

Titan X Bios flashing straight from the first post from the OP as I mentioned

Quote:


> 1. Get nvflash from the first post. http://bit.ly/1LYAntY
> 2. Get the BIOS (.rom). Save to the same dir.
> 
> 3. cmd window:
> Start, Run, cmd, right-click, Run as Administrator, go to the nvflash folder.
> Shows cards in system with ID
> 
> nvflash --list
> 
> 4. Device Manager:
> Start, run, device manager
> in Display adapters. right click/Disable all cards
> 
> 5. cmd window:
> To flash:
> 
> nvflash -6 GM200.rom
> 
> Where GM200 is whatever BIOS you're using. Index option to specify which card to flash, ie.
> 
> nvflash -6 --index=0 GM200.rom
> 
> You will have to confirm 'y' a few times
> 
> Enable card in device in Device Manager.
> 
> Reboot PC.


Quote:


> If doing SLI
> 
> 1) disable SLI
> 2) disable the display driver for each card
> 3) win8.1: open the nvflash folder, file>open cmnd prompt as admin; win7: open the nvflash folder, right click,>open cmnd prompt here
> 4) type nvflash --list (pcie index)
> type nvflash --protectoff
> *you will be prompted to emter the card index... repeat for each card.
> 5) type nvflash -i0 --save {name.rom}
> 6) type nvflash -i1 -6 {new.rom} (hit "Y" when prompted)
> 7) type nvflash -i0 -6 {new.rom} (ditto)
> 8) exit
> 9) enable both display drivers (don't enable SLI yet)
> 10) reboot
> 11) enable sli
> 12) done
> 
> thumb.gif
> 
> edit: the --protectoff command will prompt you for a pcie index, or include it in the command line
> nvflash -i0{1,2,3} --protectoff


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Isn't the -save just to save the stock .rom in case you want to go back to stock? You wouldn't need to -save cyclops3.rom if you were only wanting to load cyclops3.rom

Maybe -save stockrom.rom (I think my stock rom was just GM200.rom?) or just save it with GPU-Z. I'd save the stock .rom with GPU-Z to eliminate any confusion there.

If the --save command is saving a .rom back into the nvflash folder, that might cause confusion. You only need one .rom in there, the cyclops3.rom. If you saved a .rom as cyclops3.rom, and it went back into the nvflash folder, you might have 2 different files both named cyclops3.rom in the folder.

And don't you have 4 cards? In that case, the -list should give a list of 4 numbers. The -0 and-1 are for a 2 card SLI.

So run nvflash --list. Nothing else. See what that reads out.

If it was me, and your mobo supports it, I'd turn off all the PCI-E lanes except the top one. That should be card -0, and the one the monitor is attached to. Flash it with the instructions in the link deadwidesmile posted. Then connect the monitor to the second card, turn off all PCI-E lanes but that one, run the -list to make sure what it's reading out as (with one card, I think it'll still list as -0, but not sure since it's in the 2nd slot)) You should be able to flash them one at a time.


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> *cd* C:\nvflash>nvflash --list
> 
> C:\nvflash>nvflash --protectoff
> 
> C:\nvflash>nvflash --index=0 -6 cyclops3.rom
> 
> Should be more or less what you're typing. I don't do the save strangely enough.
> 
> I just re-flashed mine again to make sure it's all working. CMD.exe is run as Admin?
> 
> Give this a browse as well, it's my go-to for double checking myself when I flash: http://www.overclock.net/t/1523391/easy-nvflash-guide-with-pictures-for-gtx-970-980


This worked aside from the cd part and changing the index number accordingly. All cards are now flashed according to GPU Z... Sooo... Now, do I use Afterburner still or what do I do? Don't want to zap anything trying to play my first game w/this.


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> you are not doing it right if you are getting errors. You should not need to to the protect off commands at all. In my video, I show you how to do it. I didnt use all those commands that you used just one.
> Create a Nflash flash folder
> Down load Nvflash the most recent the applies to you
> Extract NVflash into the nvfash folder
> download the bios and put in in the NVFLASH rename the bios if you want
> Disable the Card via Device manager.
> Go into the nvflash folder click shift and right click and select open new command line.
> nvflash -6 --index=0 GM200.rom ( or the name of the rom of your choosing)
> 
> Titan X Bios flashing straight from the first post from the OP as I mentioned


All done, all cards flash. Funny video btw, now what? Still use Afterburner or monitor things in some other fashion?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> All done, all cards flash. Funny video btw, now what? Still use Afterburner or monitor things in some other fashion?


Afterburner or Nvidia Inspector both work well.


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Afterburner or Nvidia Inspector both work well.


Do I mess w/temp limits, voltage or clock speeds on afterburner or leave it as is?


----------



## kx11

anybody got the Zotac arctic model ?!!


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> Do I mess w/temp limits, voltage or clock speeds on afterburner or leave it as is?De


Depends on which bios you are using some have boost and some don't. Voltage will automatically boost when under load.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> Do I mess w/temp limits, voltage or clock speeds on afterburner or leave it as is?


Well, that's personal preference there. On the Ultimate BIOS I usually go up to 115% power limit, and then whatever +core I want. I don't usually increase memory when gaming. I usually lock fans at a certain speed when gaming, for example 60%. Some people prefer to set up a fan curve.

EDIT - if you're WC'd no need to mess with fan settings.


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> Depends on which bios you are using some have boost and some don't.


cyclops3


----------



## deadwidesmile

I run my SLi setup daily at 140% Power Target and 1450/7850 on Cyclops3.


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> I run my SLi setup daily at 140% Power Target and 1450/7850 on Cyclops3.


Afterburner only lets me do everything the same. Same cap on +voltage, +power, +Clock, +mem. I know the bios' are installed according to GPU Z... So, did I do something wrong or is that the norm?

I was running 1430/8001 on stock bios.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Try re-installing AB or at the very least restarting your PC, see if that resolves the AB issues. Mine doesn't work accurately after a re-flash. Nearly always have to update my AB, NVCP (for SLI etc) and make sure you re-enabled the GPU's via Device Manager.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> Afterburner only lets me do everything the same. Same cap on +voltage, +power, +Clock, +mem. I know the bios' are installed according to GPU Z... So, did I do something wrong or is that the norm?
> 
> I was running 1430/8001 on stock bios.


Don't touch voltage settings. Only increase +core, +mem, +power target, and fan settings if you're on air. Cyclops3 is not really for air cooled cards BTW, just thought I'd mention that.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> Afterburner only lets me do everything the same. Same cap on +voltage, +power, +Clock, +mem. I know the bios' are installed according to GPU Z... So, did I do something wrong or is that the norm?
> 
> I was running 1430/8001 on stock bios.


Are you 100% certain you didn't save the stock bios as cyclops3.rom back into the nvflash folder?


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Are you 100% certain you didn't save the stock bios as cyclops3.rom back into the nvflash folder?


This might be a possibility as well with the previous steps.


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Don't touch voltage settings. Only increase +core, +mem, +power target, and fan settings if you're on air. Cyclops3 is not really for air cooled cards BTW, just thought I'd mention that.


All 4 are water, will reinstall and see what's up


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> All 4 are water, will reinstall and see what's up


Let us know







I'm excited to hear about it with x4 Trexes.

If it doesn't solve it, delete your Cyclops3.rom and grab it again off the front page. Re-flash and report.


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Let us know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm excited to hear about it with x4 Trexes.
> 
> If it doesn't solve it, delete your Cyclops3.rom and grab it again off the front page. Re-flash and report.


Starting the process now, will update you.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> C:\nvflash>nvflash --list
> 
> C:\nvflash>nvflash --protectoff
> 
> C:\nvflash>nflash --protectoff
> 'nflash' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
> operable program or batch file.
> 
> C:\nvflash>nvflash --protectoff
> 
> C:\nvflash>nvflash -i0 --save cyclops3.rom
> 
> C:\nvflash>type nvflash -i1 -6 cyclops3.rom
> The system cannot find the file specified.
> Error occurred while processing: nvflash.
> The system cannot find the file specified.
> Error occurred while processing: -i1.
> The system cannot find the file specified.
> Error occurred while processing: -6.
> 
> cyclops3.rom
> 
> NVGI▀☺► Φ♠ ÇB8ÆΓ ☻►►é ⌂ Ç♫►►é ⌂ Ç6►►☻ ⌂ Ç↕Γ ☻■ ☺ "t‼éÅ @
> í►☻ è☻ bé ☻ ☻ Ç ☻ ≡Ç♥ åé ≤ ≡
> Ç☻ é ■ ☺ ☻ ☻
> é ■ ☺ ░▲ P₧
> ┬é ☻
> Bé éé ↨ ☻ ☻ é ☻ é☻ Bé ☻
> é² ☻
> é ☻ é ▀ ▬☻
> C:\nvflash>


[sheyster - no laughing]

you saved the stock rom with the cyclops3 name... then flashed? did a 360.
okay - put the rom file in the nvflash folder. use NVFlash_Certs_Bypassed_v5.227_x64

1) disable SLI
2) open dev manager and disable drivers on all cards, disable the one with the video link last
3) open the NVFlash folder:

Win7: shift-rt-click in the folder > "open command window here"
W8/8.1/10: file>open> command prompt as admin

4) type:

nvflash --list (note the GPU pcie lanes - probably 0, 1, 2, 3 etc unless you have a PLX chip)

nvflash -i3 --protectoff
nvflash -i3 -6 newromname.rom
Hit Y every time asked

nvflash -i2 --protectoff
nvflash -i2 -6 newromname.rom
Hit Y every time asked

nvflash -i1 --protectoff
nvflash -i1 -6 newromname.rom
Hit Y every time asked

nvflash -i0 --protectoff
nvflash -i0 -6 newromname.rom
Hit Y when asked

Exit the cmnd window after the flash finishes

enable the drivers in dev manager. DO NOT enable sli yet
reboot and enable SLI
reboot again


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> [sheyster - no laughing]


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Let us know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm excited to hear about it with x4 Trexes.
> 
> If it doesn't solve it, delete your Cyclops3.rom and grab it again off the front page. Re-flash and report.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> [sheyster - no laughing]
> 
> reboot again


Umm, I already had it done prior to your post Jpm. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5871050 Firestrike extreme win. Probably could go higher with some tweaking as this will be my every day clock settings but I don't really have anything to prove. I'm just happy with the performance. BTW, the latest windows 10 driver is "not approved."

Edit: Also, the reason I took so long to post was because every time I rebooted Windows 10 in all it's glory kept pushing a new driver on my newly minted cards.


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*


You can laugh, it does say "Overclocker in Training" over my name. I did come here for advice and I received it. If you want to laugh idc, I'm happy with the result.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

It's an in-joke between Sheyster and JPM - Sheyster was kidding JPM over how many times he'd re-posted those instructions in the thousand+ pages of the thread. They weren't laughing at you


----------



## Silent Scone

Just did a few FS Ultra runs on WIN10, noticed that GT1 isn't holding clocks or voltage well at all. Using PX.

Not noticed it in anything else. Not really that bothered by it, just curious. Thinking of going back to AB regardless.


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> It's an in-joke between Sheyster and JPM - Sheyster was kidding JPM over how many times he'd re-posted those instructions in the thousand+ pages of the thread. They weren't laughing at you


Was going to say... I just got Firestrike top 50 without even trying. This is the build of a lifetime... Before Pascal comes out that is lol


----------



## deadwidesmile

I can't break the top 50 so you're golden, lol.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Just did a few FS Ultra runs on WIN10, noticed that GT1 isn't holding clocks or voltage well at all. Using PX.
> 
> Not noticed it in anything else. Not really that bothered by it, just curious. Thinking of going back to AB regardless.


Might have been power throttling? Forget to raise power target?


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

What's GT1?


----------



## deadwidesmile

I assumed he meant gpu1?


----------



## Silent Scone

No graphics test 1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Might have been power throttling? Forget to raise power target?


Nope, not reported as a power limit anyway. Will investigate further tomorrow. Stock BIOS. I'm not a huge fan of 3DM recently


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> No graphics test 1
> Nope, not reported as a power limit anyway. Will investigate further tomorrow. Stock BIOS. I'm not a huge fan of 3DM recently


I want either on W10 until 355.82 drivers. Not valid but I just hit 18k in FS:E.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> You can try to use this:
> 
> http://www.snapfiles.com/get/desktopok.html


Appreciated much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I don't care about a couple mouse clicks to arrange my DT. I'm tolerant of "as designed" operations of everything I purchase.... I'm not tolerant of:

Stooopidy
People in my way
Stooopidy
People with no manners
Stooopidy
Uneducated (morons) people
Stooopidy
Failure to take responsibility
You get the picture unless yer in one of the above categories.









I am thankful for people who don't fall into those categories, you know..... the silent majority.









SS


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> It's a cyclops 3 bios slightly changed so i can adjust voltage.


May I obtain this bios from yer kindness?

SS


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> Stock Bios I get 2k on VRAM w/4 Cards. Curious how high I might hit with a custom Bios (I've tried and can't figure out how to load one).


Bragger.
















SS


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> May I obtain this bios from yer kindness?
> 
> SS


 mod3.zip 150k .zip file


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> What's GT1?


graphics test 1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> I can't break the top 50 so you're golden, lol.


He's on quad TX... should be Top 20.







(once he figures out that rig







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*


----------



## deadwidesmile

I lied, I'm in the top 40. And top 30 if 355.82 was valid.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> You can laugh, it does say "Overclocker in Training" over my name. I did come here for advice and I received it. If you want to laugh idc, I'm happy with the result.


It's a joke between JPM and I; regarding how often he posts the instructions for flashing.

Chill out bro.







I wasn't laughing at you.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> It's an in-joke between Sheyster and JPM - Sheyster was kidding JPM over how many times he'd re-posted those instructions in the thousand+ pages of the thread. They weren't laughing at you


And then I see this...


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> May I obtain this bios from yer kindness?
> 
> SS


PM sent


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> PM sent


It was indeed a power limit issue, a massive one - even at 110%. Not sure how I've not noticed that before on Ultra but don't remember the last time I ran it lol. Sits at 109-110% during the whole of GT1. Daym'.

You know NVIDIA are doing some fun-time crippling when you can't even stretch the legs on the core of their flagship on the poster child benchmark for GPU performance.

Guess I'll have to flash if I want to use that test...









It's the principle!


----------



## lilchronic

Yeah GT1 for 3dmark 11 and 3dmark firestike really pull a lot of power, aswell as the catzilla raymarch test.


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> I can't break the top 50 so you're golden, lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> I lied, I'm in the top 40. And top 30 if 355.82 was valid.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> He's on quad TX... should be Top 20.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (once he figures out that rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5874625 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5874590 Just hit #26 and #40 when it gets valid. I love a good bios mod. Thanks again guys, super pumped.

2015-09-011.png 1230k .png file


Weird CPU/GPU activity though. Sometimes it freezes for a second then keeps rocking. Have it at 1490 in this shot to see if it would stop it but it did not as you can see. Thoughts?

Edit: Also, the highest Temp I hit was 42c on the top cards sooo... I could probably go higher on voltage, any bios that does what this does but with higher voltage?

i7 5960x
Asus Rampage V Extreme U3.1
Titan X 4 Way SLI
8x4 32Gb 2666 Ballistix Elite
Custom EK Loop on All Cards, Mobo, CPU
3x ASUS PG278Q at 7680x1440p
+ Dell S2240 Touch Screen
Corsair AX1500i + AX1000i (2500W)
Samsung 850 EVO Pro 1TB
2X WD Black 4 TB (8TB)
3x Asus 12B1ST ROM Drives
32 Cougar 140mm Fans, 5 Fan Controllers
980x55mm of Radiators


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> Umm, I already had it done prior to your post Jpm. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5871050 Firestrike extreme win. Probably could go higher with some tweaking as this will be my every day clock settings but I don't really have anything to prove. I'm just happy with the performance. BTW, the latest windows 10 driver is "not approved."
> 
> Edit: Also, the reason I took so long to post was *because every time I rebooted Windows 10 in all it's glory kept pushing a new driver on my newly minted cards*.


disable all automatic updates and only install the graphics driver, physx and HD audio if needed (I only install the driver and physx).

post your benchmark results in the OCN threads:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1518806/firestrike-ultra-top-30/0_20
http://www.overclock.net/t/1443196/firestrike-extreme-top-30
http://www.overclock.net/t/1464813/3d-mark-11-extreme-top-30
http://www.overclock.net/t/872945/top-30-3d-mark-13-fire-strike-scores-in-crossfire-sli
http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-4-0-scores
http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0
http://www.overclock.net/t/1361939/top-30-3dmark11-scores-for-single-dual-tri-quad
http://www.overclock.net/t/1406832/single-gpu-firestrike-top-30


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It was indeed a power limit issue, a massive one - even at 110%. Not sure how I've not noticed that before on Ultra but don't remember the last time I ran it lol. Sits at 109-110% during the whole of GT1. Daym'.
> 
> You know NVIDIA are doing some fun-time crippling when you can't even stretch the legs on the core of their flagship on the poster child benchmark for GPU performance.
> 
> *Guess I'll have to flash if I want to use that test...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the principle!


If you want to stay as close to stock as possible, check out the SC 425 BIOS. That will take care of your power issues, and everything else is stock EVGA SC.


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> He's on quad TX... should be Top 20.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (once he figures out that rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> disable all automatic updates and only install the graphics driver, physx and HD audio if needed (I only install the driver and physx).
> 
> post your benchmark results in the OCN threads:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1518806/firestrike-ultra-top-30/0_20
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1443196/firestrike-extreme-top-30
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1464813/3d-mark-11-extreme-top-30
> http://www.overclock.net/t/872945/top-30-3d-mark-13-fire-strike-scores-in-crossfire-sli
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-4-0-scores
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1361939/top-30-3dmark11-scores-for-single-dual-tri-quad
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1406832/single-gpu-firestrike-top-30


Posted to FS Ultra Top 30 (guess I'm number 26)

Only got # 43 on Extreme


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> Posted to FS Ultra Top 30 (guess I'm number 26)
> 
> Only got # 43 on Extreme


Maybe #26 globally, I think you're #4 on the site. The scores here are just from OCN members.


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Maybe #26 globally, I think you're #4 on the site. The scores here are just from OCN members.


Cool, I bought and put the hardware together but you guys told me what settings to use so I feel like it's your win as much as mine.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> Cool, I bought and put the hardware together but you guys told me what settings to use so I feel like it's your win as much as mine.


Good job!


----------



## Kylar182

So the highest temp I hit on the cards was 45c after 2 hours of GTA V on 11 million pixels... So is there a Bios with a higher voltage or is there a resistor of some type on the PCB that prevents any higher?

This was on Ultra with all the sliders on and maxed even on "advanced" graphics and all that...


----------



## deadwidesmile

Voltage capped at 1.27v sadly. There's a pencil mod and a hard mod


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Voltage capped at 1.27v sadly. There's a pencil mod and a hard mod


with Maxwell, more voltage is not necessarily gonna give higher clocks. especially with ambient cooling.


----------



## PCBUILDER1980

Will a 3770k at 4.4 be sufficient enough for Evga Titan x hybrid in sli? How does sli scale in Windows 10? I currently have one titan x hybrid running on acer xb27ohu gsync trying to get more fps in GTA5.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> with Maxwell, more voltage is not necessarily gonna give higher clocks. especially with ambient cooling.


Take that to the bank.









SS


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCBUILDER1980*
> 
> Will a 3770k at 4.4 be sufficient enough for Evga Titan x hybrid in sli? How does sli scale in Windows 10? I currently have one titan x hybrid running on acer xb27ohu gsync trying to get more fps in GTA5.


Lemme know how that works out .... my XB270HU frame capped me at 110 in SLI mode no matter what setting I ran ..... single card no issues.

SS


----------



## Sheyster

I will be maintaining the OP in @szeged's absence. I've made a few minor changes already. Please let me know what needs to be added. I'll try to check this thread at least 2-3 times a day.


----------



## CrazyDiamondFL

Right on @Sheyster







thank you taking the reigns so to speak.

I really should change my listing below. I am currently running with cards 0 and 1 in sli and card 3 for physx. Hyper was right...when I was using 3-way sli, TW3 would crash, even at stock clocks. Now using 2-way and the 3rd for physx, I am running TW3 @ 1500/8000 full ultra, and pretty consistent 60fps everywhere on Cyclops 3 bios 1.274V, and NEVER a crash now.....

NVIDIA, FIX 3 AND 4 WAY SLI NOW DAMNIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## YamiJustin

I know many people say its stupid to spend so much for Titan X, since it gets what like 2-5 more frames than the 980 Ti? And that no one uses 12gb or VRAM, not even 6. Even if that's true... I can't shake this desire to own this thing T_T

On a side note, if you were to game at 3440x1440p with games at ultra settings, or in the case of Skyrim, 100's of mods, would you approach the 6gb limit?

I'll never own the best house or car, so It'd be nice to own the best GPU


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YamiJustin*
> 
> I know many people say its stupid to spend so much for Titan X, since it gets what like 2-5 more frames than the 980 Ti? And that no one uses 12gb or VRAM, not even 6. Even if that's true... I can't shake this desire to own this thing T_T
> 
> On a side note, if you were to game at 3440x1440p with games at ultra settings, or in the case of Skyrim, 100's of mods, would you approach the 6gb limit?
> 
> I'll never own the best house or car, so It'd be nice to own the best GPU


Seems like you want the best and the best GPU on the planet is the Titan X. No need to ask questions.


----------



## SteezyTN

All I can say is even if you have the money, but can't technically afford it, get it anyways! Then it will last a few good years without the need to upgrade later.


----------



## YamiJustin

Thanks








How long did it take for the other Titan prices to drop? Been a while but Mr. X is the same price everywhere outside of ebay.
Im still saving up


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YamiJustin*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long did it take for the other Titan prices to drop? Been a while but Mr. X is the same price everywhere outside of ebay.
> Im still saving up


Titans have never dropped in price. Always $1000, except the Z


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YamiJustin*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long did it take for the other Titan prices to drop? Been a while but Mr. X is the same price everywhere outside of ebay.
> Im still saving up


Titans never drop from from retailers. Ebay is your best bet.


----------



## YamiJustin

Really? Why is that? I mean things should always drop in price.. it's just how all things are! lol


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YamiJustin*
> 
> Really? Why is that? I mean things should always drop in price.. it's just how all things are! lol


Because it's a premium card.


----------



## alancsalt

Prices drop if supply > demand


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Hey there Mr Salt. How have you been?









Thanks for looking after our club Sheyster.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Hey there Mr Salt. How have you been?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking after our club Sheyster.


----------



## Nunzi

TY.. Sheyster


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Good job!


Updated, pushed the limits and hit #20 Ultra/#35 Extreme Globally. Highest I'll hit w/o LN2


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I will be maintaining the OP in @szeged's absence. I've made a few minor changes already. Please let me know what needs to be added. I'll try to check this thread at least 2-3 times a day.


Way to carry the flag bud!


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyDiamondFL*
> 
> Right on @Sheyster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you taking the reigns so to speak.
> 
> I really should change my listing below. I am currently running with cards 0 and 1 in sli and card 3 for physx. Hyper was right...when I was using 3-way sli, TW3 would crash, even at stock clocks. Now using 2-way and the 3rd for physx, I am running TW3 @ 1500/8000 full ultra, and pretty consistent 60fps everywhere on Cyclops 3 bios 1.274V, and NEVER a crash now.....
> 
> NVIDIA, FIX 3 AND 4 WAY SLI NOW DAMNIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


For me 3-way TX works great in GTA 5, BF 4, BF H, Witcher 3 and farcry 4. This is the only games I have installed atm. This is for Win 8.1

Witcher 3 crashes (CTD) in windows 10 with 3-way TX. No problems with the other games.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> For me 3-way TX works great in GTA 5, BF 4, BF H, *Witcher 3* and farcry 4. This is the only games I have installed atm. This is for Win 8.1


No it doesn't. Please post up some frame time analyse of Witcher 3 with three cards, I'd love to be proven wrong (genuinely)


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> No it doesn't. Please post up some frame time analyse of Witcher 3 with three cards, I'd love to be proven wrong (genuinely)


I always crash on TW3 and have since launch, just gave up on the game altogether. FC4 doesn't even load in Windows 10 and GTA V is running like crap on the new drivers. Huge frame drops where power drops to idle on the cards and usage freezes at zero for a few seconds also.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> I always crash on TW3 and have since launch, just gave up on the game altogether. FC4 doesn't even load in Windows 10 and GTA V is running like **** on the new drivers. Huge frame drops where power drops to idle on the cards and usage freezes at zero for a few seconds also.


Not trying to give the 'works on my machine' award but GTA runs flawlessly for me with two TX cards. This is why I jest with you about running these configurations, they're in need of some serious overhauling which I don't see happening any time in the immediate future.


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Not trying to give the 'works on my machine' award but GTA runs flawlessly for me with two TX cards. This is why I jest with you about running these configurations, they're in need of some serious overhauling which I don't see happening any time in the immediate future.


i7 5960x
Asus Rampage V Extreme U3.1
Titan X 4 Way SLI
8x4 32Gb 2666 Ballistix Elite
Custom EK Water Loop on All Cards, mobo and CPU
3x ASUS PG278Q at 7680x1440p
+ Dell S2240 Touch Screen
Corsair AX1500i + HX1000i (2500W)
Samsung 850 EVO Pro 1TB
2X WD Black 4 TB (8TB)
3x Asus 12B1ST ROM Drives
32 Cougar 140mm Fans and 5 Fan Controllers
980mmx55mm Radiators

You would think that they would make Drivers for people that spent more money and not less...


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> i7 5960x
> Asus Rampage V Extreme U3.1
> Titan X 4 Way SLI
> 8x4 32Gb 2666 Ballistix Elite
> Custom EK Water Loop on All Cards, mobo and CPU
> 3x ASUS PG278Q at 7680x1440p
> + Dell S2240 Touch Screen
> Corsair AX1500i + AX1000i (2500W)
> Samsung 850 EVO Pro 1TB
> 2X WD Black 4 TB (8TB)
> 3x Asus 12B1ST ROM Drives
> 32 Cougar 140mm Fans and 5 Fan Controllers
> 980mmx55mm Radiators
> 
> You would think that they would make Drivers for people that spent more money and not less...


Sadly that's not how it works, this scene is very industry driven - and driver instruction is one of the most complex forms of programming there is, not least of all for GPU. Optimisation past two cards is not a half task, and that time is obviously in NVIDIA's (and in most cases AMD's) eyes not worth too much attention given the extremely niche market. Quad and TRI SLi users make up a very small percentage of an already niche market. Support has never been _great_, but has declined in the last 2 years. I eventually just gave up on the idea.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> i7 5960x
> Asus Rampage V Extreme U3.1
> Titan X 4 Way SLI
> 8x4 32Gb 2666 Ballistix Elite
> Custom EK Water Loop on All Cards, mobo and CPU
> 3x ASUS PG278Q at 7680x1440p
> + Dell S2240 Touch Screen
> Corsair AX1500i + AX1000i (2500W)
> Samsung 850 EVO Pro 1TB
> 2X WD Black 4 TB (8TB)
> 3x Asus 12B1ST ROM Drives
> 32 Cougar 140mm Fans and 5 Fan Controllers
> 980mmx55mm Radiators
> 
> You would think that they would make Drivers for people that spent more money and not less...


You keep posting your setup, BUT, there is no such thing as an AX1000i. Am I missing something? Do you mean AX1200i if HX1000i?


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> You keep posting your setup, BUT, there is no such thing as an AX1000i. Am I missing something? Do you mean AX1200i if HX1000i?




You're right, mah bad.


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Sadly that's not how it works, this scene is very industry driven - and driver instruction is one of the most complex forms of programming there is, not least of all for GPU. Optimisation past two cards is not a half task, and that time is obviously in NVIDIA's (and in most cases AMD's) eyes not worth too much attention given the extremely niche market. Quad and TRI SLi users make up a very small percentage of an already niche market. Support has never been _great_, but has declined in the last 2 years. I eventually just gave up on the idea.


Yeah, it seems like they just kick out drivers and don't care to put any SLI Profiles in them whatsoever anymore. Last 4 windows drivers prior to this one had No SLI support... Not even 2 cards, and they didn't even bother to put profiles in for 90% of the games out there on the most recent drivers... Windows 8.1 and rollback for me I think.


----------



## CrazyDiamondFL

@Silent Scone Wish I had known that and what I know now before buying 3 cards and the triple/parallel water block, oh well, my fault for not researching thoroughly...now I have a $1k card for physx. If the driver issue for 3 and 4 way sli isn't cleared up by the time I do maintenance on the water cooling loops, I will buy the double parallel and remove one card and keep as a backup...definitely NOT my ideal situation, lol.


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> 1590mhz daumn that sick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my titan x can reach just 1573mhz...
> i even don't know which bios i use(previous owner have flashed)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just says in gpu z EVGA(3842) and able to do power limit up to 118%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what's the best bios for overclock and for 24/7 use?


For me its the Cyclops 1 the first bios ever released. All other bios are unstable at 1590 in firestrike.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> For me its the Cyclops 1 the first bios ever released. All other bios are unstable at 1590 in firestrike.


That's crazy tall lol. I would love if either of my cards could get to 1550.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> For me its the Cyclops 1 the first bios ever released. All other bios are unstable at 1590 in firestrike.
> 
> 
> 
> That's crazy tall lol. I would love if either of my cards could get to 1550.
Click to expand...

where do I get that to try?

SS

written in crayon


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> That's crazy tall lol. I would love if either of my cards could get to 1550.


Im at no10 which is good for a 4930k
http://www.overclock.net/t/1406832/single-gpu-fire-strike-top-30

That was a quick and dirty bench at 4.9, i could get more out of the memory on the ram and also squeeze more out of the gpu memory as well as cpu....but to be honest i cant be bothered.









@SS the Cyclops 1 was the original bios? Not on the front page? I can upload if you want to try it?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Thanks for looking after our club Sheyster.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nunzi*
> 
> TY.. Sheyster


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Way to carry the flag bud!


Thanks guys!









Next step is to re-work the BIOS flashing instructions section in the OP a bit. I'll use JPM's most recent instructions in this thread and give him credit for it. I'll probably break this out into sections; 1 card, 2 cards, 3+ cards.


----------



## HatallaS

Now that the EK predator is coming out j will be picking up their 360 kit, and I am thinking about getting a second Titan to run on their own loop with it. But I am a little worried.

With an OC CPU at 1.28v and two OC Tx will my 750w leadex be enough?


----------



## deadwidesmile

No it won't likely.


----------



## HatallaS

Now that I am at work I kinda convinced myself that t is a 850w, this is going to haunt me all day long.
Could u guys recommend then a PSU that has flat cables? I don't care for custom colors, the way I route my cables makes them almost invisible, but flat cables helps with management at the back.


----------



## PCBUILDER1980

So is windows 10 working ok for sli titan x or should I go back to 8?...my second titan x arrives Friday. Games like GTA5, W3 and new metal gear? Im on 1440p gsync..3770k at 4.4


----------



## Ekemeister

I just got my Titan X. What's the best nvidia driver for this card?


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> Im at no10 which is good for a 4930k
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1406832/single-gpu-fire-strike-top-30
> 
> That was a quick and dirty bench at 4.9, i could get more out of the memory on the ram and also squeeze more out of the gpu memory as well as cpu....but to be honest i cant be bothered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @SS the Cyclops 1 was the original bios? Not on the front page? I can upload if you want to try it?


Is it one of these:



... if not, yeah - it would be nice to try it! After all this is overclock.net - a place where MHz is the only god







. Thanks!


----------



## RedM00N

Been playing mad max, and MGSV TPP up until the open world starts. I'm too lazy to disable sli to check scaling, but I've had no issues with 3way, nor have I noticed any stuttering outside the standard game loading. Being able to run these two games maxed out with additional effects from the NVCP while at 4K and still only using about ~1.5 of the the cards worth of power when capped at 60 fps feels great. Like I have too much power availab...wait no I dont









Mad max allows for uncapped which gets 120-150 @4k max from what ive noticed since I kept rtss toggled off mostly (the cards are at stock). Would get more if i was at at 1400/8000









Great cards like always


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> Now that I am at work I kinda convinced myself that t is a 850w, this is going to haunt me all day long.
> Could u guys recommend then a PSU that has flat cables? I don't care for custom colors, the way I route my cables makes them almost invisible, but flat cables helps with management at the back.


SeaSonic.

SS


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> Im at no10 which is good for a 4930k
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1406832/single-gpu-fire-strike-top-30
> 
> That was a quick and dirty bench at 4.9, i could get more out of the memory on the ram and also squeeze more out of the gpu memory as well as cpu....but to be honest i cant be bothered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @SS the Cyclops 1 was the original bios? Not on the front page? I can upload if you want to try it?


I've been looking. I don't see it up front.

I have all of them.

SS


----------



## YamiJustin

Question: since the TITAN series don't seem to likely go down in price historically, this would be the better option if you were planning on getting one of the big pascals next year right?

The re-sell value would be very high and mostly cover the cost of a future Titan. Whereas if I went with a 980 Ti what are the odds the price on that would drop significantly come mid- or late-next year.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> I've been looking. I don't see it up front.
> 
> I have all of them.
> 
> SS


the differnce between cy3 and cy1 is in the power rail configuration (lowered the slot power to board specs and put those extra watts on the PSU), set the TDP higher than the powerlimit (a good thing) and matched the l2 cache to core. I've tweaked a few other versions matching the HC secondary timings (L2C, XBAR etx) and core to an Nvidia bios (so not cross flashing an NVidia card)... but it did not change the core or ram ceilings on my cards.

FRankly, Lilchronic's "mod3" bios is really the one to go with for gaming+benching. Cy1 and cy3 set 1.274V in all states except P8.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the differnce between cy3 and cy1 is in the power rail configuration (lowered the slot power to board specs and put those extra watts on the PSU), set the TDP higher than the powerlimit (a good thing) and matched the l2 cache to core. I've tweaked a few other versions matching the HC secondary timings (L2C, XBAR etx) and core to an Nvidia bios (so not cross flashing an NVidia card)... but it did not change the core or ram ceilings on my cards.
> 
> FRankly, Lilchronic's "mod3" bios is really the one to go with for gaming+benching. Cy1 and cy3 set 1.274V in all states except P8.


Thanks (again!) ........... I'll start working it...... mod3

I should stop looking for magic.









Maybe I should've went for a higher ASIC card.









WAIT ....... should I raise my slot power? I can. If so recommendations?

I have a SC with a 62.7 ASIC which I picked from higher #'s for voltage options since I have no temp concerns as my MAX in the heat here with my loop has now been 39c after hours of benches in MetroLL, FSE, Heaven and Valley. I usually run SnipeElite V2 (5 runs back to back) as a base as it usually gives an average lower FPS score.

SS


----------



## deadwidesmile

Finally managed to break the 7k Valley benchmark thresh hold. It's been a struggle and completely a CPU bottle neck on the Titan-X's. Here I thought I just lucked out on two crap T-rexes and it turns out my 5960x is the culprit for my lower than should be scores. If I juice the 5960x to 4.8 ghz over 4.7 ghz, I get a massive boost in FPS. I haven't tried 4.9 ghz as I'm fairly certain it would be the end of my 5960x in voltage


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Finally managed to break the 7k Valley benchmark thresh hold. It's been a struggle and completely a CPU bottle neck on the Titan-X's. Here I thought I just lucked out on two crap T-rexes and it turns out my 5960x is the culprit for my lower than should be scores. If I juice the 5960x to 4.8 ghz over 4.7 ghz, I get a massive boost in FPS. I haven't tried 4.9 ghz as I'm fairly certain it would be the end of my 5960x in voltage


Did you upgrade to the 5960x just for benchmarks? Lol


----------



## CrazyDiamondFL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCBUILDER1980*
> 
> So is windows 10 working ok for sli titan x or should I go back to 8?...my second titan x arrives Friday. Games like GTA5, W3 and new metal gear? Im on 1440p gsync..3770k at 4.4


I'm on Win10 and running 2 cards sli with the 3rd as physx....no issues at all. TW3 would crash on 3-way sli at various times, having it like I do know, zero crashes in TW3 with the 2 sli @ 1500/8002.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Finally managed to break the 7k Valley benchmark thresh hold. It's been a struggle and completely a CPU bottle neck on the Titan-X's. Here I thought I just lucked out on two crap T-rexes and it turns out my 5960x is the culprit for my lower than should be scores. If I juice the 5960x to 4.8 ghz over 4.7 ghz, I get a massive boost in FPS. I haven't tried 4.9 ghz as I'm fairly certain it would be the end of my 5960x in voltage


But there's more to the story. My top Valley score is just marginally better, but my CPU was at 4.6 and GPUs at 1470.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Did you upgrade to the 5960x just for benchmarks? Lol


Bench lyfe, son!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> But there's more to the story. My top Valley score is just marginally better, but my CPU was at 4.6 and GPUs at 1470.


Yeah, I'm actually getting better scores with lower core/memory ha. It's the weirdest thing.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Thanks (again!) ........... I'll start working it...... mod3
> 
> I should stop looking for magic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I should've went for a higher ASIC card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WAIT ....... should I raise my slot power? I can. If so recommendations?*
> 
> I have a SC with a 62.7 ASIC which I picked from higher #'s for voltage options since I have no temp concerns as my MAX in the heat here with my loop has now been 39c after hours of benches in MetroLL, FSE, Heaven and Valley. I usually run SnipeElite V2 (5 runs back to back) as a base as it usually gives an average lower FPS score.
> 
> SS


not needed since the card pulls from teh 8 and 6 pin mainly, slot power is not critical at all.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Finally managed to break the 7k Valley benchmark thresh hold. It's been a struggle and completely a CPU bottle neck on the Titan-X's. Here I thought I just lucked out on two crap T-rexes and it turns out my 5960x is the culprit for my lower than should be scores. If I juice the 5960x to 4.8 ghz over 4.7 ghz, I get a massive boost in FPS. I haven't tried 4.9 ghz as I'm fairly certain it would be the end of my 5960x in voltage


Valley is too CPU bound IMO, Be sure to use the tweaks, set min proc state to 100%.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> But there's more to the story. My top Valley score is just marginally better, but my CPU was at 4.6 and GPUs at 1470.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Bench lyfe, son!
> Yeah, I'm actually getting better scores with lower core/memory ha. It's the weirdest thing.


check back to the posts (2 card sli post #'s) between Mydog and me ... this effect "ruled" even on earlier drivers too.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> If you want to stay as close to stock as possible, check out the SC 425 BIOS. That will take care of your power issues, and everything else is stock EVGA SC.


I'm good. Nothing I've played comes close to to that test @ 4k for power draw


----------



## Shogon

Now only if I had a mATX x99 board and a 5960X to get a higher score









*This was done with lilchronic's mod3 bios*


----------



## YamiJustin

If I were to get a TITAN X or two, and then a equally-priced future Pascal GPU comes out next year, would the fact that this is a TITAN X assure you that you'd get the same amount back if you sold it. People tell me Titans hold their value and don't really go down in price. Whereas if I got 980 Ti I'm unsure how much you could get for one reselling it a year later.

I want X lol


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YamiJustin*
> 
> If I were to get a TITAN X or two, and then a equally-priced future Pascal GPU comes out next year, would the fact that this is a TITAN X assure you that you'd get the same amount back if you sold it. People tell me Titans hold their value and don't really go down in price. Whereas if I got 980 Ti I'm unsure how much you could get for one reselling it a year later.
> 
> I want X lol


I don't have a Titan X, but I do have four original Titans.

If you are looking for a risk free no money down arb opportunity, the pc gaming hobby or any other hobby isn't that... Lol


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YamiJustin*
> 
> If I were to get a TITAN X or two, and then a equally-priced future Pascal GPU comes out next year, would the fact that this is a TITAN X assure you that you'd get the same amount back if you sold it. People tell me Titans hold their value and don't really go down in price. Whereas if I got 980 Ti I'm unsure how much you could get for one reselling it a year later.
> 
> I want X lol


Everything loses value my friend. That's like saying you buy an $80,000 car, and expect to get $70-80,000 for selling it. You won't get ALL your money back. With the OG Titan, that's $1000. From 2013 to 2015, I would say $500 at least it what you'd get for an OG Titan. With how advanced the TX is now, I would expect it like $600 resale value in 2017-2018. You can't expect to get to take a tiny loss with technology.


----------



## YamiJustin

I realize prices go down. But when I look on amazon or eBay, something like the Titan Z is literally the same price if not more expensive.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YamiJustin*
> 
> If I were to get a TITAN X or two, and then a equally-priced future Pascal GPU comes out next year, would the fact that this is a TITAN X assure you that you'd get the same amount back if you sold it. People tell me Titans hold their value and don't really go down in price. Whereas if I got 980 Ti I'm unsure how much you could get for one reselling it a year later.
> 
> I want X lol


If price and/or resale is an issue for you, go 980 Ti. Less out of pocket now and less loss later.


----------



## s74r1

Does anyone happen to know the thermal pad height between GDDR5 & VRMs to the NVTTM plate under the heatsink? I saw an EVGA rep said 1.2mm, but perhaps that's the size pads they use and the pads compress down to 1mm?

Would 1mm fujipoly be too low and 1.5mm fujipoly be too high? (I hear they don't compress well)


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YamiJustin*
> 
> If I were to get a TITAN X or two, and then a equally-priced future Pascal GPU comes out next year, would the fact that this is a TITAN X assure you that you'd get the same amount back if you sold it. People tell me Titans hold their value and don't really go down in price. Whereas if I got 980 Ti I'm unsure how much you could get for one reselling it a year later.
> 
> I want X lol


I had dual Titan X liquid cooled them and was using it on 4K with GTA5.

I had the smart idea of downgrading a bit with 980 ti and I cried.

I bought two new Titan X liquid cooled them with EVGA blocks, I now live happily ever after.

Ask yourself the question if you're willing to sacrifice performance over price/resale and make sure you're going to be happy with it







If you're not doing 4K max res ever then you should be fine with 980 ti.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s74r1*
> 
> Does anyone happen to know the thermal pad height between GDDR5 & VRMs to the NVTTM plate under the heatsink? I saw an EVGA rep said 1.2mm, but perhaps that's the size pads they use and the pads compress down to 1mm?
> 
> Would 1mm fujipoly be too low and 1.5mm fujipoly be too high? (I hear they don't compress well)


I couldn't tell you the distance, but the EVGA pads are a lot more compliant (squishy) than the pads that come with the EK blocks - whatever that is. I would imagine the EVGA pads could compress .2mm easily.


----------



## YamiJustin

I plan on doing 3440x1440 at 75-100hz IPS G-sync with maximum settings. That's getting up there with 4k


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YamiJustin*
> 
> I realize prices go down. But when I look on amazon or eBay, something like the Titan Z is literally the same price if not more expensive.


I would assume it's because it's a Titan Z and it's a dual card. Brand new you can get it for $1300-1400 (tiger direct has it for like $1350), and if I remember correctly, not many places still have that card for sale. I would assume that it's kind of a rare card. Kind of like the 780 6GB. It was $579.99 and when they were on eBay like 2-3 months after it was released (this was a year after the original 3GB 780), it was selling for under $500. Them when they stopped selling it, it shot to over $600 on eBay. I sold both of mine for $660 and $600, so I made $1100 after eBay fees.


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Is it one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ... if not, yeah - it would be nice to try it! After all this is overclock.net - a place where MHz is the only god
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Thanks!


Yes its those the 1.31v one i use, ive renamed it to cyclops and uploaded it

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> I've been looking. I don't see it up front.
> 
> I have all of them.
> 
> SS


Uploaded









http://www.mediafire.com/download/zm3brc3h7prlqe6/Cyclops.rar


----------



## Rubashka

Did they stop the production of Titan X hybrid? Its been out of stock for a while now and has been taken off newegg.ca website


----------



## CrazyDiamondFL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YamiJustin*
> 
> I plan on doing 3440x1440 at *75-100hz IPS* G-sync with maximum settings. That's getting up there with 4k


Is there one yet?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyDiamondFL*
> 
> Is there one yet?


Acer Predator.


----------



## CrazyDiamondFL

My bad, mixed up 3440x1440 w/4k.


----------



## 21CEzAR21

Hi,
I have a problem with my TITAN X.
Yesterday I installed the new drivers 355.80 for MGS V.
When I run MGS V Phantom Pain GPUZ shows me a 6600MHz memory clock. (~3300MHz)
When I restat computer and run Project CARS clock is OK and shows 7010MHz.
After that I disable project cars and I run MGS V and memory clock again is 6600MHz
What is wrong with my card or perhaps with the BIOS.
I am using Sheyster 1.255V BIOS
Gpu core clock always is OK. (I run 1506MHz 24/7)
Help please !


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> Yes its those the 1.31v one i use, ive renamed it to cyclops and uploaded it
> Uploaded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/zm3brc3h7prlqe6/Cyclops.rar


Thanks.

That one actually works well for me also. +1 rep









SS


----------



## s74r1

Has ANYONE replaced the thermal pads under the stock cooling plate? I need to know the size (0.5mm, 1.0mm, 1.5mm) for fuji pads. Fuji's don't compress as much as stock so I have to keep that in mind too. Sorry to bump this question but I can't find reliable info anywhere.


----------



## MKHunt

With the GM200 ultimate bios, how water friendly is the water profile? I have 2x XSPC RX480s and an XSPC AX240 cooling 2x TX (parallel link w/ Koolance PMP-500 so flow is no problem) and my 6700k (EK on TX and Raystorm Cu on CPU) and I'd like to know how potentially damaging the 1.3V bios is.

Currently running the Low Voltage bios but my cards ASICs (66 and 68) would make me lean towards the 1.3V option. Previous OG titans were 77 and 80% ASIC and my 590s were around 88% ASIC so the whole lower ASIC thing is new to me.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> With the GM200 ultimate bios, how water friendly is the water profile? I have 2x XSPC RX480s and an XSPC AX240 cooling 2x TX (parallel link w/ Koolance PMP-500 so flow is no problem) and my 6700k (EK on TX and Raystorm Cu on CPU) and I'd like to know how potentially damaging the 1.3V bios is.
> 
> Currently running the Low Voltage bios but my cards ASICs (66 and 68) would make me lean towards the 1.3V option. Previous OG titans were 77 and 80% ASIC and my 590s were around 88% ASIC so the whole lower ASIC thing is new to me.


I've run 1.27v since 2 weeks after launch on my Tx's. Nothing problematic.


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> Yes its those the 1.31v one i use, ive renamed it to cyclops and uploaded it
> Uploaded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/zm3brc3h7prlqe6/Cyclops.rar


I have a card that is 75 and 73 ASIC would this bios work well or no


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> With the GM200 ultimate bios, how water friendly is the water profile? I have 2x XSPC RX480s and an XSPC AX240 cooling 2x TX (parallel link w/ Koolance PMP-500 so flow is no problem) and my 6700k (EK on TX and Raystorm Cu on CPU) and I'd like to know how potentially damaging the 1.3V bios is.
> 
> Currently running the Low Voltage bios but my cards ASICs (66 and 68) would make me lean towards the 1.3V option. Previous OG titans were 77 and 80% ASIC and my 590s were around 88% ASIC so the whole lower ASIC thing is new to me.


I "only " have 2x360, 1x240 x55mm rads cooling an Tx and a 4790k at 4.9 1.31v and I've not gone over 38c on the Tx.

you'll be fine.

I modded the mod3 bios to run 1468/2000 with a base power setting of 350 which I'm looping FS now for stability....... so far so great after 15mins. I like the "drop" in core/mem/volts when not under load.









SS


----------



## TK421

I have 2 screws I cannot remove and risk stripping. These screws hold the stock heatsink assembly for the memory/vrm.

What to do? rma?


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> I have 2 screws I cannot remove and risk stripping. These screws hold the stock heatsink assembly for the memory/vrm.
> 
> What to do? rma?


could use the rubber band trick


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> could use the rubber band trick


Tried with several different size of screwdrivers, no joy.


----------



## camry racing

well installed my TX hybrid today and I gotta say I'm a little dissapointed gpu boost mess with the clock all the time and I cant get a stable 1500mhz without crashing! asic quaility is 79%


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyDiamondFL*
> 
> Right on @Sheyster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you taking the reigns so to speak.
> 
> I really should change my listing below. I am currently running with cards 0 and 1 in sli and card 3 for physx. Hyper was right...when I was using 3-way sli, TW3 would crash, even at stock clocks. Now using 2-way and the 3rd for physx, I am running TW3 @ 1500/8000 full ultra, and pretty consistent 60fps everywhere on Cyclops 3 bios 1.274V, and NEVER a crash now.....
> 
> NVIDIA, FIX 3 AND 4 WAY SLI NOW DAMNIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ask help from the pro. see post # 4168 . . .

http://www.overclock.net/t/1547314/official-amd-r9-radeon-fury-nano-x-x2-fiji-owners-club/4160


----------



## TK421

What does the 3 rectangle on the back of the pcb do? Vrm or somesort?

Should I put thermal pad to help cooling?


----------



## WotanWipeout

Hi there,

i modified a Bios for my TX, but it isnt like it should be....

With the attached Bios my card runs at 1.04V and 1012 Mhz, 4000 Ram, using max 188 Watt running Heaven in 4K.
I need 1.04V with 1200 Mhz and 4000 RAM.
And, if possible, 1.00 V with 1012 Mhz as a start with 1V.

I changed anything at the Bios to get 1. more Clock or 2. lower Volts and i failed.

Can anybody here help me out and modify this?

Thanks a ton

Wotan


1042V.zip 150k .zip file


----------



## replica13

Need help. Running atm win10. Got Tx sli with ekwb. Temp wont go up more then 48. I7 4970k 16g ram. Sessonic platinum +80 1200w asus z97 deluxe.in the last week my pc always crushes. Asus surge detected. Switched the surge prot off. Now it just randomy restarts. My pcu is new 2 months old. When i looked in windows log it saus kernel power 41. When running furmark on full settings with extreme burn it and post fx the power goest to the limit and pc restarts. Tried diff bioses. From low v to hight. With 119% and 150% power. Nothing changes when i give the gpus more power. Games like wither 3 restarts. Atm im on 1237mv ultim bios... Seems stable on 1400hz clock with no power boost
.. But dont know... Any help?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Tried with several different size of screwdrivers, no joy.


heat up the driver tip, hold it to on the screw for 10 sec orr so, then back the screw out - this works to break the loctite grip. If that does not work... put the driver tip in the freezer for 30 min or more, do the same... this helps if the screw it cross threaded (sometimes).


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> heat up the driver tip, hold it to on the screw for 10 sec orr so, then back the screw out - this works to break the loctite grip. If that does not work... put the driver tip in the freezer for 30 min or more, do the same... this helps if the screw it cross threaded (sometimes).


I tried heating up the driver tip by stove but when I attempted to turn the screw it just immediately stripped the head :|

Not sure what happened, maybe it shattered because of heat?

My only option is to use a screw extractor now, what manufacturer offers a screw extractor this small?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> I tried heating up the driver tip by stove but when I attempted to turn the screw it just immediately stripped the head :|
> 
> Not sure what happened, *maybe it shattered because of heat?*
> 
> My only option is to use a screw extractor now, what manufacturer offers a screw extractor this small?


nah - the heat is not gonna shatter a screw. Lots of tools made to extract a screw that small. It's a Torx head - correct?


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nah - the heat is not gonna shatter a screw. Lots of tools made to extract a screw that small. It's a Torx head - correct?


Screw is philips (+)


----------



## camry racing

anyone here doing 1600MHZ on a T X hybrid I'm stuck at 1467MHZ and I flashed a Bios already


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *camry racing*
> 
> anyone here doing 1600MHZ on a T X hybrid I'm stuck at 1467MHZ and I flashed a Bios already


Doubt it


----------



## camry racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Doubt it


well whats the max them I'm not even capable of doing 1500mhz and my temps are super under control not reaching even 55C


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *camry racing*
> 
> well whats the max them I'm not even capable of doing 1500mhz and my temps are super under control not reaching even 55C


Sounds like your max is 1467Mhz...


----------



## camry racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Sounds like your max is 1467Mhz...


finally doing 1501mhz with Sheyster BIOS with the max voltage bios he provides did valley and completed it without failing or crashing although now with this bios card reaches 60C


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *camry racing*
> 
> finally doing 1501mhz with Sheyster BIOS with the max voltage bios he provides did valley and completed it without failing or crashing although now with this bios card reaches 60C


What bios did you flash before?


----------



## camry racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> What bios did you flash before?


this one

Modded HC 425 BIOS - GM200HC-425.ROM


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *camry racing*
> 
> this one
> 
> Modded HC 425 BIOS - GM200HC-425.ROM


Oh ok, Looks like that bios only goes to 1.162v and for that voltage 1467Mhz is pretty good. what voltage are you running now for 1500Mhz?


----------



## camry racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Oh ok, Looks like that bios only goes to 1.162v. what voltage are you running now for 1500Mhz?


1281MV


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *camry racing*
> 
> 1281MV


Might even be able to get up to 1560Mhz if you card scales similar to mine.

For my card @ 1.175v i get 1436Mhz and @ 1.281v i get 1521Mhz.


----------



## camry racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Might even be able to get up to 1560Mhz if you card scales similar to mine.
> 
> For my card @ 1.175v i get 1436Mhz and @ 1.281v i get 1521Mhz.


I just crashed at 1520 just now I don't know if I should try some voltage or call it a day already


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *camry racing*
> 
> I just crashed at 1520 just now I don't know if I should try some voltage or call it a day already


That's all the voltage you can give it. (1.281v)


----------



## camry racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> That's all the voltage you can give it. (1.281v)


so what happens if I try to push 1300MV ??


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *camry racing*
> 
> so what happens if I try to push 1300MV ??


I dont know. i have never tried.







But i hear that anything over 1.281v doesn't work.....


----------



## camry racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> I dont know. i have never tried.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But i hear that anything over 1.281v doesn't work.....


well I'm king of dissapointed really I came from a MSI 970 4g gaming SLI that both cards did 1550MHZ without even flashing a bios (either way I was already temp limited) my goal with this T X was to make 1550MHZ and came close or beat my SLI. Currently I'm 1K points behind in 3dmark from my SLI


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *camry racing*
> 
> well I'm king of dissapointed really I came from a MSI 970 4g gaming SLI that both cards did 1550MHZ without even flashing a bios (either way I was already temp limited) my goal with this T X was to make 1550MHZ and came close or beat my SLI. Currently I'm 1K points behind in 3dmark from my SLI


Try upping your memory clocks now.


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8250568
Does that beat you 970sli?


----------



## camry racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Try upping your memory clocks now.
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8250568
> Does that beat you 970sli?


no it doesnt I used to get 25000 on graphic score...

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4543714


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *camry racing*
> 
> no it doesnt I used to get 25000 on graphic score...
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4543714


Well your guna need a 1600Mhz+ card to beat that. Fastest one on OCN right now is 23860 graphics score
http://www.overclock.net/t/1406832/single-gpu-fire-strike-top-30/1500_50#post_24303226


----------



## DADDYDC650

My computer has been running like a dream running Windows 10 and the latest Nvidia drivers. No crashes @1406Mhz core and 8Ghz VRAM using only 1.15v. I had to drop my CPU to 4.6Ghz from 4.7Ghz since I'm pretty sure my Corsair h100i is crapping out and can no longer keep my CPU cool enough @ max stable OC. Corsair H110i GT incoming!

Anyone play MGS V on their TX's? My babies are destroying that game.


----------



## MKHunt

So far they've taken 1517 core clock and I'm pretty sure I can push more. Max temp seems to be about 38-40C.

6700k at stock, forgot to switch memory XMP profile on....



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8474191?


----------



## replica13

Need help. Running atm win10. Got Tx sli with ekwb. Temp wont go up more then 48. I7 4970k 16g ram. Sessonic platinum +80 1200w asus z97 deluxe.in the last week my pc always crushes. Asus surge detected. Switched the surge prot off. Now it just randomy restarts. My pcu is new 2 months old. When i looked in windows log it says kernel power 41. When running furmark on full settings with extreme burn it and post fx the power goest to the limit and pc restarts. Tried diff bioses. From low v to hight. With 119% and 150% power. Nothing changes when i give the gpus more power. Games like wither 3 restarts. Atm im on 1237mv ultim bios... Seems stable on 1400hz clock with no power boost
.. But dont know... Any help?


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *replica13*
> 
> Need help. Running atm win10. Got Tx sli with ekwb. Temp wont go up more then 48. I7 4970k 16g ram. Sessonic platinum +80 1200w asus z97 deluxe.in the last week my pc always crushes. Asus surge detected. Switched the surge prot off. Now it just randomy restarts. My pcu is new 2 months old. When i looked in windows log it says kernel power 41. When running furmark on full settings with extreme burn it and post fx the power goest to the limit and pc restarts. Tried diff bioses. From low v to hight. With 119% and 150% power. Nothing changes when i give the gpus more power. Games like wither 3 restarts. Atm im on 1237mv ultim bios... Seems stable on 1400hz clock with no power boost
> .. But dont know... Any help?


I'm in the same boat with the new NVIDIA Drivers, can't get a single game to run right other than BF4. GTA V and TW3 just crash after a short while and restart the comp. Basically NVIDIA has Dud drivers I think. Thought it was my system at first, reinstalled OS and all games from the ground up to no avail.

Edit: Also tried with no overclock on CPU or Cards and same result Games freeze every now and again and stutter then eventually crash about 10 minutes in. Temps all very low CPU 60 while overclocked and GPUs 44 while overclocked.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Hi All -

I have a slightly off topic question if I may? Are there any TX owners who regularly record games and upload them to YT? I am having some issues with Shadowplay, mainly the quality of my recording's decreases when I edit the video using Cyberlink PowerDirector. It seems to be centered around recording in 4K and then something happens during the producing of the vid and then uploading it to YT. This may just be that YT is not fully supportive of 4K as yet, or it may just be my settings? So can anyone who uses ShadowPlay and or PowerDirector help me out by sharing their settings please?

Thanks in advance


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> I'm in the same boat with the new NVIDIA Drivers, can't get a single game to run right other than BF4. GTA V and TW3 just crash after a short while and restart the comp. Basically NVIDIA has Dud drivers I think. Thought it was my system at first, reinstalled OS and all games from the ground up to no avail.
> 
> Edit: Also tried with no overclock on CPU or Cards and same result Games freeze every now and again and stutter then eventually crash about 10 minutes in. Temps all very low CPU 60 while overclocked and GPUs 44 while overclocked.


Are you 2 running your CPU, GPU and ram @stock? Memory running with correct stock timings and voltage? Clean Windows 10 installation? I'm having no issues on my end with everything overclocked on Windows 10 Pro x64.


----------



## TK421

1478/3744 1.274v
Hybrid under 55c


----------



## replica13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Are you 2 running your CPU, GPU and ram @stock? Memory running with correct stock timings and voltage? Clean Windows 10 installation? I'm having no issues on my end with everything overclocked on Windows 10 Pro x64.


I think it might be a pcu problem or the mod bios that scaled the power for the gpu just overlimiting the pcu and it crushing it. With the water cooling all the fans hdds ssds just too much with the power the bios is giving to the gpus.ill try to flash back to stock power and see what happens


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Are you 2 running your CPU, GPU and ram @stock? Memory running with correct stock timings and voltage? Clean Windows 10 installation? I'm having no issues on my end with everything overclocked on Windows 10 Pro x64.


I've tried stock and overclocked... No difference, not sure what the deal is. Fresh install also, I tried to roll back to W 8.1 and it was doing it on there too... I'm stumped.


----------



## replica13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> I've tried stock and overclocked... No difference, not sure what the deal is. Fresh install also, I tried to roll back to W 8.1 and it was doing it on there too... I'm stumped.


what pcu are you using? Mine is 1200w platinum. But still i think it just doesnt enough for all. Ah and lots of rgb leds powered from the usd....


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *replica13*
> 
> what pcu are you using? Mine is 1200w platinum. But still i think it just doesnt enough for all. Ah and lots of rgb leds powered from the usd....


2500W... It's not the PSU


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> I've tried stock and overclocked... No difference, not sure what the deal is. Fresh install also, I tried to roll back to W 8.1 and it was doing it on there too... I'm stumped.


Test each component for stability. Also, try unplugging your computer, hold down the power button for about 20 seconds and then plug the power cable back in.


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Test each component for stability. Also, try unplugging your computer, hold down the power button for about 20 seconds and then plug the power cable back in.


I suppose you should see this... idk what is going on in my device manager, craziness


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> 
> I suppose you should see this... idk what is going on in my device manager, craziness


Seems like you might need to manually install your chipset drivers. Also try unplugging all devices that are not needed and reset CMOS. Go over the settings and make sure they are correct before booting.


----------



## replica13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> 
> I suppose you should see this... idk what is going on in my device manager, craziness


btw, some people fixed this thibg by unintaling audio drivers and devices. The audio drivers conflicted with each other and the system crushed couse of it. Too bad thats not my case. Might help you.


----------



## mcginnis842

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Hi All -
> 
> I have a slightly off topic question if I may? Are there any TX owners who regularly record games and upload them to YT? I am having some issues with Shadowplay, mainly the quality of my recording's decreases when I edit the video using Cyberlink PowerDirector. It seems to be centered around recording in 4K and then something happens during the producing of the vid and then uploading it to YT. This may just be that YT is not fully supportive of 4K as yet, or it may just be my settings? So can anyone who uses ShadowPlay and or PowerDirector help me out by sharing their settings please?
> 
> Thank in advance


I'm not a game footage recorder expert but I'll mention the things I've picked up in my brief experimentation with 4K game recording and talking to some friends who do a fair amount of video production about your question.

First off, Youtube downgrades most videos quite severely. Youtube does some re-encoding/processing when you upload and most of the people that I know who do a lot of uploads gripe about it. There is a bitrate cap put on 4K content by Youtube and I've heard it's quite low so a fair amount of compression and artifacts are to be expected.

As for ShadowPlay...I don't really have a settings to share as for some reason it doesn't give me the option to record at 4K despite the fact that I'm running 2 x TX SLI to a 4K monitor (and frankly I haven't had the time yet to figure out why). Though from minds greater than mine that I've discussed your ShadowPlay 4K recording question with, it has been said that anything over 50mbps is probably overkill for Youtube due to their compression/post processing. The general recommendation was to obviously record in a lossless codec (e.g. Lagarith or MagicYUV) and use something like Dxtory to record if you are going to be doing a fair amount of editing/post processing. It's also been said that 4K recording (or at least recording on the same hardware that is playing the game) is still going to be quite tough on even the best hardware and is probably overkill especially if the output is something like Youtube...but still I think the idea is very cool.

Personally, I've been playing around with DXtory and the Lagarith, MagicYUV, and H.264 codecs at various settings and at best have been around a consistent actual 30FPS recorded. Your results may vary as my experimentation have been quite limited (I've mainly just been testing using Borderlands 2).

Hope some of that is helpful.

BTW Here's what I'm using to record:
ASUS Rampage IV Black Edition Mobo
i7-4960X (OC 4.7ghz) with Waterblock (custom loop)
64gb DDR3 RAM 1888mhz
2 X Titan X EKWB - Shyster 2.81v Ult bios (1460/8000)
1 x 780Ti EKWB - Stock Bios/Slight overclock/Used for Physx only
1tb Samsung SSD or OS
500gb Samsung SSD for recording drive
2 X AX1200i Corsair PSUs

Good luck and hope you make some really killer stuff.


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> I have a card that is 75 and 73 ASIC would this bios work well or no


Yes the original Cyclops is the best, beats all other bios for my card. You should try it.


----------



## mcginnis842

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> Yes the original Cyclops is the best, beats all other bios for my card. You should try it.


I'm curious about trying them. Any major differences from Sheyster's Ultimate 1.281v bios posted on the front page?

(P.S. Off topic but Awesome 900D build V3teran. Much prettier than mine. Wish I had seen that cpu/vrm/mosfets/SB all in one WB when I built mine. Six ports to hit was a PITA.)


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcginnis842*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a game footage recorder expert but I'll mention the things I've picked up in my brief experimentation with 4K game recording and talking to some friends who do a fair amount of video production about your question.
> 
> First off, Youtube downgrades most videos quite severely. Youtube does some re-encoding/processing when you upload and most of the people that I know who do a lot of uploads gripe about it. There is a bitrate cap put on 4K content by Youtube and I've heard it's quite low so a fair amount of compression and artifacts are to be expected.
> 
> As for ShadowPlay...I don't really have a settings to share as for some reason it doesn't give me the option to record at 4K despite the fact that I'm running 2 x TX SLI to a 4K monitor (and frankly I haven't had the time yet to figure out why). Though from minds greater than mine that I've discussed your ShadowPlay 4K recording question with, it has been said that anything over 50mbps is probably overkill for Youtube due to their compression/post processing. The general recommendation was to obviously record in a lossless codec (e.g. Lagarith or MagicYUV) and use something like Dxtory to record if you are going to be doing a fair amount of editing/post processing. It's also been said that 4K recording (or at least recording on the same hardware that is playing the game) is still going to be quite tough on even the best hardware and is probably overkill especially if the output is something like Youtube...but still I think the idea is very cool.
> 
> Personally, I've been playing around with DXtory and the Lagarith, MagicYUV, and H.264 codecs at various settings and at best have been around a consistent actual 30FPS recorded. Your results may vary as my experimentation have been quite limited (I've mainly just been testing using Borderlands 2).
> 
> Hope some of that is helpful.
> 
> BTW Here's what I'm using to record:
> ASUS Rampage IV Black Edition Mobo
> i7-4960X (OC 4.7ghz) with Waterblock (custom loop)
> 64gb DDR3 RAM 1888mhz
> 2 X Titan X EKWB - Shyster 2.81v Ult bios (1460/8000)
> 1 x 780Ti EKWB - Stock Bios/Slight overclock/Used for Physx only
> 1tb Samsung SSD or OS
> 500gb Samsung SSD for recording drive
> 2 X AX1200i Corsair PSUs
> 
> Good luck and hope you make some really killer stuff.


Great advice thanks for your help, +Rep to ya dude!!!


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Seems like you might need to manually install your chipset drivers. Also try unplugging all devices that are not needed and reset CMOS. Go over the settings and make sure they are correct before booting.


Actually I did chipset drivers and it fixed it. Odd that windows installed the wrong ones.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *replica13*
> 
> btw, some people fixed this thibg by unintaling audio drivers and devices. The audio drivers conflicted with each other and the system crushed couse of it. Too bad thats not my case. Might help you.


Fair enough, didn't work for me either. Honestly I think it's just nuts. I love BF4 but I would like to get back to GTA V, wish it worked. It seems odd but Mantle/Open GL based games always work better for me on my NVIDIA system. And apparently Quad SLI was a horrible idea because I've had non stop bugs since I started using it. Only games that I could play hours on end was BF4 and GTA V without crash and now it's just down to BF4.

Anyone have any luck with Nvidia inspector on this new Driver?


----------



## Juggalo23451

Can Some one link me to the 1.3 cyclops bios please


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> Can Some one link me to the 1.3 cyclops bios please


http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/3240#post_23733796


----------



## Emu105

Guys my titan Stuck at 594mhz any game i load wont go higher then that...


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Guys my titan Stuck at 594mhz any game i load wont go higher then that...


Clean and reinstall the drivers. Still don't work, clean and install earlier drivers.


----------



## HatallaS

So is a 850w PSU enough for two? I am very tempted to get a second one.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> So is a 850w PSU enough for two? I am very tempted to get a second one.


More than enough... Even for slight overclocking. I had an AX860 powering two TX's easily. The problem came when I tried to overclock past 1.2v. Depending on your CPU OC, you can problem OC pretty high on the 850w, but then again you may be limited.

So if your planning one really pumping voltage, you'd need more wattage. Because I went all out on a custom watercooling loop, I said screw it and upgraded to a 1300G2. That way I could flash my cards and get 1.274v.


----------



## HatallaS

Well, my 5820 is at 1.28v. And I am currently running the max air bios at 1500 with +32 on the voltage.
Plus I have a kraken x61 cooling the CPU, and I am waiting on the 360 predator from EK to run simply on the GPU.

Even if I have a very low aisec (always forget how to spell it) of 62% I managed to push the card stable to 1578 on the stock bios. So my goal is to OC on the toughest bios and aim for 1600.

So I am guess from your comment that I should look into upgrade to atleast 1000W...

I have an other noobish question for u lot.
I see u guys mentioning that your memory is running at 8000mhz, the stock reading I can see is at 3500. I increased mine by 500. Am I reading some kind of different information?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *camry racing*
> 
> well I'm king of dissapointed really I came from a MSI 970 4g gaming SLI that both cards did 1550MHZ without even flashing a bios (either way I was already temp limited) my goal with this T X was to make 1550MHZ and came close or beat my SLI. Currently I'm 1K points behind in 3dmark from my SLI


Clock frequency means little - especially between die cut versions. focus on the card's "productivity"...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *camry racing*
> 
> no it doesnt I used to get 25000 on graphic score...
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4543714


that's score is with 2 970s. What are you comparing? Sli 970s to a single TX? The result should not be shocking.,








sli 980s are over 30K graphics score at 1080P. Strix is almost 40K in SLI. Compare 4K resolution scores?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose you should see this... idk what is going on in my device manager, craziness


erm - insert the MB dvd and install ALL device drivers.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> Yes the original Cyclops is the best, beats all other bios for my card. You should try it.


I'm gonna guess you're comparing different installs or something. cy3 and ultimate ... and lilchronic's mod3 all work better on my two cards - water cooled.


----------



## camry racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Clock frequency means little - especially between die cut versions. focus on the card's "productivity"...
> that's score is with 2 970s. What are you comparing? Sli 970s to a single TX? The result should not be shocking.,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sli 980s are over 30K graphics score at 1080P. Strix is almost 40K in SLI. Compare 4K resolution scores?
> erm - insert the MB dvd and install ALL device drivers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna guess you're comparing different installs or something. cy3 and ultimate ... and lilchronic's mod3 all work better on my two cards - water cooled.


Well my Goal with this was to beat my 970 SLI while eliminating the Vram issue on my 970 SLI and of course consuming less power which is the only thing that I accomplished


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Clock frequency means little - especially between die cut versions. focus on the card's "productivity"...
> that's score is with 2 970s. What are you comparing? Sli 970s to a single TX? The result should not be shocking.,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sli 980s are over 30K graphics score at 1080P. Strix is almost 40K in SLI. Compare 4K resolution scores?
> erm - insert the MB dvd and install ALL device drivers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna guess you're comparing different installs or something. cy3 and ultimate ... and lilchronic's mod3 all work better on my two cards - water cooled.


MB drivers on Disk were the wrong ones, dlded off Intel's site and all good (see posts above) Either that or W10 in all it's auto update glory screwed the pooch...

So, is everyone else stuck on P2 state with the latest driver? I tried to change it with NVInspector to no avail... Advice?

Using Cyc3 Bios


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> MB drivers on Disk were the wrong ones, dlded off Intel's site and all good (see posts above) Either that or W10 in all it's auto update glory screwed the pooch...


Good move. I personally never touch the mobo drivers disk myself.









If you want to guarantee that all Intel chipset drivers are fully installed, use the -overall command line switch when you launch the Intel chipset installer.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> Well, my 5820 is at 1.28v. And I am currently running the max air bios at 1500 with +32 on the voltage.
> Plus I have a kraken x61 cooling the CPU, and I am waiting on the 360 predator from EK to run simply on the GPU.
> 
> Even if I have a very low aisec (always forget how to spell it) of 62% I managed to push the card stable to 1578 on the stock bios. So my goal is to OC on the toughest bios and aim for 1600.
> 
> So I am guess from your comment that I should look into upgrade to atleast 1000W...
> 
> I have an other noobish question for u lot.
> I see u guys mentioning that your memory is running at 8000mhz, the stock reading I can see is at 3500. I increased mine by 500. Am I reading some kind of different information?


I think 850 might be cutting it close. Scheyster ultimate says it bumps TDP to 425W. When on the 1.28v release and pushing past 1500, MSI says my TDP in AB is 72-76% per card.

425 x .72 = 306W per card draw. I'm not sure if that's accurate, but assuming it is then two cards draw 612W leaving ~230 for everything else.

Or maybe that's not TDP and I'm hitting CPU bottleneck due yo 6700k at stock.?


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> I think 850 might be cutting it close. Scheyster ultimate says it bumps TDP to 425W. When on the 1.28v release and pushing past 1500, MSI says my TDP in AB is 72-76% per card.
> 
> 425 x .72 = 306W per card draw. I'm not sure if that's accurate, but assuming it is then two cards draw 612W leaving ~230 for everything else.
> 
> Or maybe that's not TDP and I'm hitting CPU bottleneck due yo 6700k at stock.?


I'm on C3 Bios and only 2 cards on my 1500w PSU and 2 on my 1000w. My 1500w is plugged into the board w/Corsair Link... I hit 1200w on it with this bios and it only has 2 cards on it... Watch the F out if you try an 850 you might have to forgo any overclocking, tdp or voltage mods... heck you might have to underclock.


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Good move. I personally never touch the mobo drivers disk myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to guarantee that all Intel chipset drivers are fully installed, use the -overall command line switch when you launch the Intel chipset installer.


Hey Shyster buddy... can you get me a Cyc3 style bios that makes all the P states the same as far as voltage/temp/power? The current driver forces everything to P2 state and I won't mind if I can work around it. I'm not worried about the power bill or I wouldn't have built this monster.


----------



## Kylar182

cyclops3mymod.zip 150k .zip file


Okay, so I made my own. Someone want to fine tooth comb it and make sure I did it right?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> cyclops3mymod.zip 150k .zip file
> 
> 
> Okay, so I made my own. Someone want to fine tooth comb it and make sure I did it right?


Quote:


> The GPU performance state APIs are used to get and set various performance levels on a per-GPU basis. P-States are GPU active/executing performance capability and power consumption states.
> 
> P-States range from P0 to P15, with P0 being the highest performance/power state, and P15 being the lowest performance/power state. Each P-State maps to a performance level. Not all P-States are available on a given system. The definition of each P-States are currently as follows:
> 
> P0/P1 - Maximum 3D performance
> P2/P3 - Balanced 3D performance-power
> P8 - Basic HD video playback
> P10 - DVD playback
> P12 - Minimum idle power consumption


Quote:


> You can set p00 and p02 the same but it will not disable power states as that is partially driver controlled the same way the driver prevents the card from meeting bios requests for voltage higher than 1.212v. the p05 and p08 are your low power states and if you set them high the card will not meet the driver requests to go into low power mode. this i am not to sure of but i beleive it could cause bsod's.


This may help you get a better understanding








http://www.overclock.net/t/1474548/kepler-bios-tweaker-1-27-basics-for-those-previous-users-who-want-to-know-what-it-means/0_50


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> This may help you get a better understanding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1474548/kepler-bios-tweaker-1-27-basics-for-those-previous-users-who-want-to-know-what-it-means/0_50


I get that but I just want them to be the same so that when it forces p2 on the driver (as the current driver does) then I can still play at the same overclock as normal. Wanting someone to check the bios I created and make sure I did it right.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> I get that but I just want them to be the same so that when it forces p2 on the driver (as the current driver does) then I can still play at the same overclock as normal. Wanting someone to check the bios I created and make sure I did it right.


I looked at it and only got as far as the 2nd tab (voltage table) you have P05 changed . That does not need to be changed.

Here is a bios i have been working on you can try. Has voltage control with msi after burner.

@ 1.174v Boost to 1304Mhz
1.192v - 1316Mhz
1.205v - 1328Mhz
1.223v - 1341Mhz
1.243v - 1353Mhz
1.261v - 1366Mhz
1.274v Boost to 1380Mhz

lilchronic-mod10.zip 150k .zip file


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'm gonna guess you're comparing different installs or something. cy3 and ultimate ... and lilchronic's mod3 all work better on my two cards - water cooled.


Any other bios fails for me long before hitting 1590mhz, ive tested this more than once. Im on windows 8.1.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Clock frequency means little - especially between die cut versions. focus on the card's "productivity"...
> that's score is with 2 970s. What are you comparing? Sli 970s to a single TX? The result should not be shocking.,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sli 980s are over 30K graphics score at 1080P. Strix is almost 40K in SLI. Compare 4K resolution scores?
> erm - insert the MB dvd and install ALL device drivers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna guess you're comparing different installs or something. cy3 and ultimate ... and lilchronic's mod3 all work better on my two cards - water cooled.


I have not tried the ilichronic one though, will try
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcginnis842*
> 
> I'm curious about trying them. Any major differences from Sheyster's Ultimate 1.281v bios posted on the front page?
> 
> (P.S. Off topic but Awesome 900D build V3teran. Much prettier than mine. Wish I had seen that cpu/vrm/mosfets/SB all in one WB when I built mine. Six ports to hit was a PITA.)


Thanks and i do not know but the cyclops 1 performs best for me.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> MB drivers on Disk were the wrong ones, dlded off Intel's site and all good (see posts above) Either that or W10 in all it's auto update glory screwed the pooch...
> 
> So, is everyone else stuck on P2 state with the latest driver? I tried to change it with NVInspector to no avail... Advice?
> 
> Using Cyc3 Bios


stuck in p2... what monitor resolution and refresh rate? and make sure NVCP is set to adaptive power setting niot max perfprmance.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> Any other bios fails for me long before hitting 1590mhz, ive tested this more than once. Im on windows 8.1.
> I have not tried the ilichronic one though, will try
> Thanks and i do not know but the cyclops 1 performs best for me.


yeah man, every card is different at the limit


----------



## HatallaS

Wow I didn't expect that much.

I guess I will look into the larger corsair PSU then.
For my single Swift monitor one card is enough for everything on ultra, but as soon as ASUS release their 4k monitor I will be adding that one as the main panel, then a second Titan will be needed.

Thanks for the help guys.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> I think 850 might be cutting it close. Scheyster ultimate says it bumps TDP to 425W. When on the 1.28v release and pushing past 1500, MSI says my TDP in AB is 72-76% per card.
> 
> 425 x .72 = 306W per card draw. I'm not sure if that's accurate, but assuming it is then two cards draw 612W leaving ~230 for everything else.
> 
> Or maybe that's not TDP and I'm hitting CPU bottleneck due yo 6700k at stock.?


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> Wow I didn't expect that much.
> 
> I guess I will look into the larger corsair PSU then.
> For my single Swift monitor one card is enough for everything on ultra, but as soon as ASUS release their 4k monitor I will be adding that one as the main panel, then a second Titan will be needed.
> 
> Thanks for the help guys.


If you're running the max air bios, then you won't be able to use the 850. With my AX860, and my two titans at 1.274v (cyclops3), my computer would restart once I load a game.


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> stuck in p2... what monitor resolution and refresh rate? and make sure NVCP is set to adaptive power setting niot max perfprmance.
> yeah man, every card is different at the limit


7680x1440... Set to Max performance

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/872991/geforce-drivers/official-windows-10-355-82-game-ready-display-driver-feedback-thread-8-31-15-/34/

I'm fairly certain everyone has this problem on this driver. According to what I've read.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> Hey Shyster buddy... can you get me a Cyc3 style bios that makes all the P states the same as far as voltage/temp/power? The current driver forces everything to P2 state and I won't mind if I can work around it. I'm not worried about the power bill or I wouldn't have built this monster.


Most folks who want to do this use PX and enable K-boost.


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Most folks who want to do this use PX and enable K-boost.


I've been using Ab but if k boost will ignore the driver telling it to stay in p2 I'll give it a shot.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> I looked at it and only got as far as the 2nd tab (voltage table) you have P05 changed . That does not need to be changed.
> 
> Here is a bios i have been working on you can try. Has voltage control with msi after burner.
> 
> @ 1.174v Boost to 1304Mhz
> 1.192v - 1316Mhz
> 1.205v - 1328Mhz
> 1.223v - 1341Mhz
> 1.243v - 1353Mhz
> 1.261v - 1366Mhz
> 1.274v Boost to 1380Mhz
> 
> lilchronic-mod10.zip 150k .zip file


Help me understand please. When you adjust the voltage slider it'll boost to the #'s listed? Is that when you have max performance selected in the NVCP verses adaptive?

Id like something like that stepping up from 1275 at 1.174v to 1.281v at 1470 if possible.

SS


----------



## lilchronic

Yes it will boost to those numbers listed when you adjust the voltage with either adaptive or maximum performance selected.

*What perfer maximum performance does is when you are in a 3d application it keeps your clock @ the max boost clock.

When in adaptive performance and your card drops down to 50% usage the clocks will start to lower as well, so that will not happen /should not happen in perfer maximum performance mode .*

Also you can still overclock to 1470Mhz with 1.274v you would just add +90 gpu core on top of your 1380Mhz boost clock and you will get 1470Mhz.

@ssiperko Here is a bios for you

ssiperko-mod.zip 150k .zip file

1278Mhz @ 1.174v
1354Mhz @1.274v


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Yes it will boost to those numbers listed when you adjust the voltage with either adaptive or maximum performance selected.
> 
> *What perfer maximum performance does is when you are in a 3d application it keeps your clock @ the max boost clock.
> 
> When in adaptive performance and your card drops down to 50% usage the clocks will start to lower as well, so that will not happen /should not happen in perfer maximum performance mode .*
> 
> Also you can still overclock to 1470Mhz with 1.274v you would just add +90 gpu core on top of your 1380Mhz boost clock and you will get 1470Mhz.
> 
> @ssiperko Here is a bios for you
> 
> ssiperko-mod.zip 150k .zip file
> 
> 1278Mhz @ 1.174v
> 1354Mhz @1.274v


DUDE!!!!! I am totally HONORED!









SS


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> 7680x1440... Set to Max performance
> 
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/872991/geforce-drivers/official-windows-10-355-82-game-ready-display-driver-feedback-thread-8-31-15-/34/
> 
> I'm fairly certain everyone has this problem on this driver. According to what I've read.


yes they do... Did you try setting adaptive power in NVCP?? I have the same driver running 2 4K monitors and/or a 144Hz 1440P. If you leave NVCP on max perf, the cards will not idle in P0. set to adaptive they do.. this is true with the cyclops "family" of bioses for the TX, and for any of the mod bioses available for the 980Ti KP.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Help me understand please. When you adjust the voltage slider it'll boost to the #'s listed? Is that when you have max performance selected in the NVCP verses adaptive?
> 
> Id like something like that stepping up from 1275 at 1.174v to 1.281v at 1470 if possible.
> 
> SS


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Yes it will boost to those numbers listed when you adjust the voltage with either adaptive or maximum performance selected.
> 
> *What perfer maximum performance does is when you are in a 3d application it keeps your clock @ the max boost clock.
> 
> When in adaptive performance and your card drops down to 50% usage the clocks will start to lower as well, so that will not happen /should not happen in perfer maximum performance mode .*
> 
> Also you can still overclock to 1470Mhz with 1.274v you would just add +90 gpu core on top of your 1380Mhz boost clock and you will get 1470Mhz.
> 
> @ssiperko Here is a bios for you
> 
> ssiperko-mod.zip 150k .zip file
> 
> 1278Mhz @ 1.174v
> 1354Mhz @1.274v


for sure... with lilchronic's voltage mod for Po,P2 the voltage slider runs the clock table.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> for sure... with lilchronic's voltage mod for Po,P2 the voltage slider runs the clock table.


PX with K-Boost, AB or both?

SS


----------



## SteezyTN

Dang! My two cards with cyclops3 are still hitting 50c+ with an added 560 and 480 radiator. Does this sound normal?


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Dang! My two cards with cyclops3 are still hitting 50c+ with an added 560 and 480 radiator. Does this sound normal?


Might need to re-mount the blocks. Is it 50c+ right away, or climb up over time? Mine start out at ambient, ramp up to ~35 or so when loaded up, and gradually get up to the mid to high 40s after an hour or so - but right now I only have 480+140 total.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Might need to re-mount the blocks. Is it 50c+ right away, or climb up over time? Mine start out at ambient, ramp up to ~35 or so when loaded up, and gradually get up to the mid to high 40s after an hour or so - but right now I only have 480+140 total.


Owe God please don't let that be an issue. I just finally got my system up and running. And yes, mine start out low, and after a few minutes reach 50c, and hover around 46-52c. I have a 480, 560, 360, and 240.

With the max voltage on stock bios (1.234v I think it is), temps would reach 42c I believe, which is 10c lower than before. I believe my temps would reach 63c before at1.274v


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

It might just be bubbles, but I've never seen 50°C on mine since going to water. I'm moving to a larger case and more than doubling my rads, I just wanted to see how the thing ran before committing to the full meal deal. But "a few minutes" is kind of a red flag IMHO.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> It might just be bubbles, but I've never seen 50°C on mine since going to water. I'm moving to a larger case and more than doubling my rads, I just wanted to see how the thing ran before committing to the full meal deal. But "a few minutes" is kind of a red flag IMHO.


It's very possible. Maybe I should wait a few days/weeks before I worry about temps. I just filled the loop around 8 hours ago. Before I added the two rads, I believe I would reach 63c Max. I'm running a dual pump system (1 loop), so hopefully those bubbles will work themselves out soonz


----------



## HatallaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Owe God please don't let that be an issue. I just finally got my system up and running. And yes, mine start out low, and after a few minutes reach 50c, and hover around 46-52c. I have a 480, 560, 360, and 240.
> 
> With the max voltage on stock bios (1.234v I think it is), temps would reach 42c I believe, which is 10c lower than before. I believe my temps would reach 63c before at1.274v


Do u have your rads mounted on a wall? Please post a pic of your setup.


----------



## Silverbreaker

Do you guys run your cards really perfect stable with such high clock speeds? My card runs only stable with 1399 Mhz at absolute max with the best air cooling solution on the market (morpheus + Freezr4 backplate). All clocks above causes random crashes on GTA5 or at other demanding games. My temperatures are 60 C° on maximum load...

I can't imagine such a difference on each titan x - how is this possible?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silverbreaker*
> 
> Do you guys run your cards really perfect stable with such high clock speeds? My card runs only stable with 1399 Mhz at absolute max with the best air cooling solution on the market (morpheus + Freezr4 backplate). All clocks above causes random crashes on GTA5 or at other demanding games. My temperatures are 60 C° on maximum load...
> 
> how is this possible?


Every GPU is different. My second card barely does 1400 stable 24/7. First card will do 1500 no problems with no voltage adjustment.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Owe God please don't let that be an issue. I just finally got my system up and running. And yes, mine start out low, and after a few minutes reach 50c, and hover around 46-52c. I have a 480, 560, 360, and 240.
> 
> With the max voltage on stock bios (1.234v I think it is), temps would reach 42c I believe, which is 10c lower than before. I believe my temps would reach 63c before at1.274v


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> It might just be bubbles, but I've never seen 50°C on mine since going to water. I'm moving to a larger case and more than doubling my rads, I just wanted to see how the thing ran before committing to the full meal deal. But "a few minutes" is kind of a red flag IMHO.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> It's very possible. Maybe I should wait a few days/weeks before I worry about temps. I just filled the loop around 8 hours ago. Before I added the two rads, I believe I would reach 63c Max. I'm running a dual pump system (1 loop), so hopefully those bubbles will work themselves out soonz


My max is 38c as of now.
2 - 360x55 and a 240x55 and a 4790k at 4.9.

SS


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> PX with K-Boost, AB or both?
> 
> SS


just AB thankfully, for 24/7 usage. Sometimes PX Kboost os a good thing - that's all I use PX for.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Dang! My two cards with cyclops3 are still hitting 50c+ with an added 560 and 480 radiator. Does this sound normal?


Depending on the load, it could be normal if your water temp is high 30s. What's the total liquid volume and do you have an in-line coolant temp sensor?


----------



## nano444

Hello to all
I have a titan x and tried to clock
I set 1.193 vcore for 1416 Mhz core and 3900 Mhz memory with temp 70° (cooling stock) with msi afterburns ( +20 mv )
It is the first time for clock graphic card and I would like to know if it is a safe voltage or with the passage shortly time the card will ruin or burns
thank you and regards


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nano444*
> 
> Hello to all
> I have a titan x and tried to clock
> I set 1.193 vcore for 1416 Mhz core and 3900 Mhz memory with temp 70° (cooling stock) with msi afterburns ( +20 mv )
> It is the first time for clock graphic card and I would like to know if it is a safe voltage or with the passage shortly time the card will ruin or burns
> thank you and regards


With the current restrictions from Nvidia on the stock BIOS it is almost impossible to burn the card, unless you got unlucky and got a defective card from the start.


----------



## nano444

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> With the current restrictions from Nvidia on the stock BIOS it is almost impossible to burn the card, unless you got unlucky and got a defective card from the start.


thanks for the answer
unfortunately it makes a lot of noise because I had to turn up the fan speed 70%
I think later put liquid cooling as the processor
for the moment is fine that way

thanks a lot and regards


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Depending on the load, it could be normal if your water temp is high 30s. What's the total liquid volume and do you have an in-line coolant temp sensor?


theres ~3 litters of coolant. I have two g1/4 temp sensors, and water temps hit 33c Max (so far).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> My max is 38c as of now.
> 2 - 360x55 and a 240x55 and a 4790k at 4.9.
> 
> SS


are you running cyclops3, or any other bios running at 1.274 with two titans?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> Do u have your rads mounted on a wall? Please post a pic of your setup.


What do you mean mounted on a wall? I have a Caselabs sma8.


----------



## Silverbreaker

t
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nano444*
> 
> Hello to all
> I have a titan x and tried to clock
> I set 1.193 vcore for 1416 Mhz core and 3900 Mhz memory with temp 70° (cooling stock) with msi afterburns ( +20 mv )
> It is the first time for clock graphic card and I would like to know if it is a safe voltage or with the passage shortly time the card will ruin or burns
> thank you and regards


try to test your overclock with GTA V - 3 hours of gameplay at least. My card produces crashes every 2-3 hours with this clock-speed on this game...


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silverbreaker*
> 
> Do you guys run your cards really perfect stable with such high clock speeds? My card runs only stable with 1399 Mhz at absolute max with the best air cooling solution on the market (morpheus + Freezr4 backplate). All clocks above causes random crashes on GTA5 or at other demanding games. My temperatures are 60 C° on maximum load...
> 
> I can't imagine such a difference on each titan x - how is this possible?


All cards are different. My better card (75.6 ASIC) can run at 1430 *undervolted* at 1.15v.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> With the current restrictions from Nvidia on the stock BIOS it is almost impossible to burn the card, unless you got unlucky and got a defective card from the start.


If you don't count the simple pencil mod available, this is probably true.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> If you don't count the simple pencil mod available, this is probably true.


Even then it will just throttle even more with the stock power limit.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Even then it will just throttle even more with the stock power limit.


For some reason I assumed he meant ANY BIOS, but in fact he did specifically say the stock BIOS.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> theres ~3 litters of coolant. I have two g1/4 temp sensors, and water temps hit 33c Max (so far).
> are you running cyclops3, or any other bios running at 1.274 with two titans?
> What do you mean mounted on a wall? I have a Caselabs sma8.


so 17C above ambient/water temp. a little high but not much. What TIM is on the waterblock moount?

Yes - I have had cyclops 3... and/ or various 1.264V mod bioses (actual voltage is ~ 1.265V depending on the card's ASIC) running sli TXs on a OC'd 5960X. gaming temps never above 40C with 4x420 + 1x360 rad space. Benching (like Heaven 4.0) peak gpu temp is low 40C at most. Sounds like a marginal block mount to me since your water temp is okay.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Most folks who want to do this use PX and enable K-boost.


hey bro - you should add one of lilchronic's mod bioses to the OP. mod3 is solid... with the voltage slider/clock table thing holding up.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> so 17C above ambient/water temp. a little high but not much. What TIM is on the waterblock moount?
> 
> Yes - I have had cyclops 3... and/ or various 1.264V mod bioses (actual voltage is ~ 1.265V depending on the card's ASIC) running sli TXs on a OC'd 5960X. gaming temps never above 40C with 4x420 + 1x360 rad space. Benching (like Heaven 4.0) peak gpu temp is low 40C at most. Sounds like a marginal block mount to me since your water temp is okay.


No, that was before I got the new case and added the 560 and 480. Max water temps ive seen now is a little under 33c. That's only about 6 or 7c over ambient.

I'm using the EK ectotherm. I knew I should remounted them when I added them to my new loop. Its a new loop, so it could be the bubbles too. The next time I do maintainace, ill remount the blocks. What TIM are you using? Are you using the recommend EK start shaped pattern?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> hey bro - you should add one of lilchronic's mod bioses to the OP. mod3 is solid... with the voltage slider/clock table thing holding up.


Will do, I'm planning to re-do the BIOS flashing and BIOS list section ASAP. I'll add it now and re-arrange when I have time this week.


----------



## Sheyster

Moving forward I'm going to post a changelog like the one below when I update the OP.

*OP Changelog:*

1) Added to OP:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Here you can try this
> 
> mod3.zip 150k .zip file
> 
> 
> it's cyclops 3 bios with voltage in AB +0 = 1.18v and +112= 1.274v


2) Cleaned up waterblock section

3) Cleaned up some of the BIOS entries

*TO DO:*

1) Clean up flashing instructions for single, dual, 3+ cards, PLX, etc.

2) Clean up BIOS files/attachments (no more renaming .doc to .rom, etc)


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Moving forward I'm going to post a changelog like the one below when I update the OP.
> 
> *OP Changelog:*
> 
> 1) Added to OP:
> 2) Cleaned up waterblock section
> 
> 3) Cleaned up some of the BIOS entries
> 
> *TO DO:*
> 
> 1) Clean up flashing instructions for single, dual, 3+ cards, PLX, etc.
> 
> 2) Clean up BIOS files/attachments (no more renaming .doc to .rom, etc)


I updated that bios a little, maybe you can add this one as well.

lilchronic-mod10.zip 150k .zip file


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> I updated that bios a little, maybe you can add this one as well.
> 
> lilchronic-mod10.zip 150k .zip file


I can do that, how is this one different?


----------



## SteezyTN

@Jpmboyi will also admit that my previous setup would reach 63c running cyclops3. Now, with all my fans running at max (1800, 2000, 1300), highest temps are 48c. Water temps of 31c. Does this sound right? My old setup would reach 45c water temps when running cyclops. So yeah, I dropped about 17c on water temps, and about 13c on card temps.

The only explanation would be bad mounts? Could it be both cards if they are only 2-3c apart from each other?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I can do that, how is this one different?


voltage, Boost limit and boost clock table adjusted.

1305mhz with 1,174v
1380Mhz with 1.274v


----------



## Sheyster

*OP Changelog:*

- Added lilchronic mod10 BIOS


----------



## TK421

Does the cyclops3 1.274v bios (that throttles at 65c) clock better than sheyster's 1.274v bios?

Temp is not an issue.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> are you running cyclops3, or any other bios running at 1.274 with two titans?


I've run all the bios on the first post but only have one card.

SS


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> I've run all the bios on the first post but only have one card.
> 
> SS


Well that's why lol. One card barely breaks 40c


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> voltage, Boost limit and boost clock table adjusted.
> 
> 1305mhz with 1,174v
> 1380Mhz with 1.274v


Is this the maximum voltage that can be used?
Is this the same voltage amount as Cyclops 1?
Is there anyway it can be increased without a hardmod?
Cheers


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Does the cyclops3 1.274v bios (that throttles at 65c) clock better than sheyster's 1.274v bios?
> 
> Temp is not an issue.


Seems like mixed reviews, try 'em both!


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Seems like mixed reviews, try 'em both!


With yours I can do +464 on core and 3744 on mem, will flash cyclops 1.274 later and see if I can do any higher


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> With yours I can do +464 on core and 3744 on mem, will flash cyclops 1.274 later and see if I can do any higher


Cool, please let us know how your testing goes.









For anyone who is air-cooled or pushing over 65 Deg C, the Ultimate BIOS is your best bet.


----------



## PCBUILDER1980

Currently have a 3770k at 4.4 with titan x hybrid in sli. Would a new 6700k or 5820k give me boost in fps in games? I'm only using 60 percent of cpu 3770k on the most demanding games so just don't want waste my money but if the increase of say 20 percent or more will be there than Im all in for upgrade which will cost me around 800. I game at 1440p 144hz acer predator IPS. 5820 or 6700k???


----------



## replica13

After adding another pcu 650w witch runs now my mb cpu and all the fans leaving my 1200w on both txs and the water.... My pc stoped the kernel power drops and rushing. In the process of connecting ive lost a cd, ssd, and a hdd.... But well..... Now its working....


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Cool, please let us know how your testing goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For anyone who is air-cooled or pushing over 65 Deg C, the Ultimate BIOS is your best bet.


Weird thing though, I'm using the titan hybrid cooler and not breaking 54c. Curious how the guys with custom loop get 60+c on 1.274v

I'll let you know later when I flash to cyclops 1.274, I'm at school atm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCBUILDER1980*
> 
> Currently have a 3770k at 4.4 with titan x hybrid in sli. Would a new 6700k or 5820k give me boost in fps in games? I'm only using 60 percent of cpu 3770k on the most demanding games so just don't want waste my money but if the increase of say 20 percent or more will be there than Im all in for upgrade which will cost me around 800. I game at 1440p 144hz acer predator IPS. 5820 or 6700k???


Not really.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCBUILDER1980*
> 
> Currently have a 3770k at 4.4 with titan x hybrid in sli. Would a new 6700k or 5820k give me boost in fps in games? I'm only using 60 percent of cpu 3770k on the most demanding games so just don't want waste my money but if the increase of say 20 percent or more will be there than Im all in for upgrade which will cost me around 800. I game at 1440p 144hz acer predator IPS. 5820 or 6700k???


I would wait for Skylake-E. That's what I'm going to do.







Assuming you have a newer 1155 mobo, you already have PCI-E 3.0.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Weird thing though, I'm using the titan hybrid cooler and not breaking 54c. Curious how the guys with custom loop get 60+c on 1.274v


I think there are only very few with custom WC who go that high. Something is probably not right; bad GPU block mount, restrictive flow, high ambient, etc.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I think there are only very few with custom WC who go that high. Something is probably not right; bad GPU block mount, restrictive flow, high ambient, etc.


That's what I'm trying to figure out. Before I added my 560 and 480, my two titans would hit 60c with 1.274v. Now they hit 50c which is still to hot for me. I must've put to much paste on the GPU. What's the recommended way? I used the EK star method. Maybe if I switch it out with something else I can drop below 50c completely.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> That's what I'm trying to figure out. Before I added my 560 and 480, my two titans would hit 60c with 1.274v. Now they hit 50c which is still to hot for me. I must've put to much paste on the GPU. What's the recommended way? I used the EK star method. Maybe if I switch it out with something else I can drop below 50c completely.


Thermal grizlly kryonaut


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> That's what I'm trying to figure out. Before I added my 560 and 480, my two titans would hit 60c with 1.274v. Now they hit 50c which is still to hot for me. I must've put to much paste on the GPU. What's the recommended way? I used the EK star method. Maybe if I switch it out with something else I can drop below 50c completely.


Your next upgrade should be a huge radiator with a computer inside of it.


----------



## nano444

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silverbreaker*
> 
> t
> try to test your overclock with GTA V - 3 hours of gameplay at least. My card produces crashes every 2-3 hours with this clock-speed on this game...


ciao
i don t have GTA V but i play with battlefield4 and with this set no have problems ( i play for 1 / 2 hours )
i have problem if increase Mhz
i tested 1450 Mhz with vcore +55 ( 1.218 v ) 3900 memory but crash after 1 / 2 minutes


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> Is this the maximum voltage that can be used?
> Is this the same voltage amount as Cyclops 1?
> Is there anyway it can be increased without a hardmod?
> Cheers


Yes that is the max voltage i can use.
Im not sure, never used cyclops 1 bios.
no 1.274v is as high as it will go for my card. if you want 1.3v+ you will need to hardmod / or try pencil mod


----------



## hosko

I flashed my EVGA Titan X with Sheyster's 425W TDP EVGA SC GM200 BIOS (GM200SC-425.ROM). Before I was running at 110% power target with a gpu offset of 225 and mem at 500 and reaching a clock speed of 1426 @ 43deg. Since flashing and raising the power target to 121% my clock speed is 1315 @ 33deg. I have a custom water loop in a mini-itx case.

Surely the SC BIOS @ 121% should push harder then that. I'm a noob when it comes to BIOS flashing so forgive my ignorance.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hosko*
> 
> I flashed my EVGA Titan X with Sheyster's 425W TDP EVGA SC GM200 BIOS (GM200SC-425.ROM). Before I was running at 110% power target with a gpu offset of 225 and mem at 500 and reaching a clock speed of 1426 @ 43deg. Since flashing and raising the power target to 121% my clock speed is 1315 @ 33deg. I have a custom water loop in a mini-itx case.
> 
> Surely the SC BIOS @ 121% should push harder then that. I'm a noob when it comes to BIOS flashing so forgive my ignorance.


What happens when you increase the core clock slider?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> Is this the maximum voltage that can be used?
> Is this the same voltage amount as Cyclops 1?
> Is there anyway it can be increased without a hardmod?
> Cheers


yes
yes
nope - that's the vrm limit and it is not programmable with I2C. I guess the pencil mod is a mediummod?


----------



## hosko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> What happens when you increase the core clock slider?


I pushed the GPU clock offset up 100 mhz and the GPU clock shot up to 1416 and crashed after 30 seconds. However the voltage was only 1.162.

A little clock offset goes a long way with this BIOS. I was trying to use the same numbers I was using with the stock and was hitting brick walls straight away, this makes more sense now.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes
> yes
> nope - that's the vrm limit and it is not programmable with I2C. I guess the pencil mod is a mediummod?


I actually used the cyclops3 bios and had to modify it (disable boost entry and limited boost to default clock values) to stop the titan from crashing.

Plus the boost feature caps the card at 99% power consumption, something that should be looked into.

Jpm, a few pages back I asked about how to remove a stripped screw from the back of the card pcb, where can I buy the equipment do to so?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> I actually used the cyclops3 bios and had to modify it (disable boost entry and limited boost to default clock values) to stop the titan from crashing.
> 
> Plus the boost feature caps the card at 99% power consumption, something that should be looked into.
> 
> Jpm, a few pages back I asked about how to remove a stripped screw from the back of the card pcb, where can I buy the equipment do to so?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


99% ppower lmit? Never experienced that. something's not right with your setup. I just ran this with cyclops3:

POwer set at 130%, reached 117%

there are all sorts of screw extractors. One this to try... but a fine point left-handed self-tapping sheetmetal screw, carefully drill a v-small "hole" in the head and back out the stuck screw. Which one is it? some of the mount screws have loctite, others don't. Otherwise, a good hardware store will have a selection of extractors. Yeah man, striped screw heads really suk on small screws like these. You're gonna have to get creative.


----------



## SteezyTN

What's power target? If I put it to 150 (cyclops3), could it mean I can possibly get a few more MHz out of my clock?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> What's power target? If I put it to 150 (cyclops3), could it mean I can possibly get a few more MHz out of my clock?


Power limit is what limits your card from using more power...... Raise the power limit and you will be able to overclock higher and maintain a solid frequency.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Power limit is what limits your card from using more power...... Raise the power limit and you will be able to overclock higher and maintain a solid frequency.


How much power will 150% use over 130%? And thanks!


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 99% ppower lmit? Never experienced that. something's not right with your setup. I just ran this with cyclops3:
> 
> POwer set at 130%, reached 117%
> 
> there are all sorts of screw extractors. One this to try... but a fine point left-handed self-tapping sheetmetal screw, carefully drill a v-small "hole" in the head and back out the stuck screw. Which one is it? some of the mount screws have loctite, others don't. Otherwise, a good hardware store will have a selection of extractors. Yeah man, striped screw heads really suk on small screws like these. You're gonna have to get creative.


I used heaven with tesselation max and ultra, the card's "boost" feature adjusted the core clock and doesn't wanna go past 99%

Once it tried to boost to 1590mhz and crashed the card, at that point I said screw it and modified the bios by disabling boost entry and setting boost limit to default clocks.

So I buy very small drill head (that drills by turning counterclockwise?) and try to make a small hole on the middle of stripped screw, then back out the drill head slowly to see if the screw can be removed?

Does home depot sell these "extractors"? Prefferably for a dremel...

One of the screw holding the stock cooler assembly, it grips the pcb and then the stock cooler. A screw next to it that came off easily does have blue loctite on the threads.

Another interesting thing on vbios, if you run metro LL redux level "regina" and stare at the back of the railcar, you can get 130% power limit usage and maybe even 135% occasionally.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> How much power will 150% use over 130%? And thanks!


It depends on your cards and what voltage / clocks your running, Higher voltage and clock will require a higher power limit. You have to see what you card needs. So set it to 150% and run fire strike and see how high it goes.

@1507Mhz / 2000Mhz 1.274v my card used up to 116% power limit in fire strike graphics test 1


----------



## CallsignVega

It's been a while can someone recap me on the state of Titan-X overclocking?

Looking for custom BIOS to allow the most voltage/performance under water, max "safe" voltage for stock VRM's cooled by EK block etc.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I am running the Sheyster Ultimate 1.281 bios from his Ultimate zip in the OP. I have the lilchronic mod3 bios downloaded and will give it a whirl, you can fing it in the OP as well.. That's a modified Cyclops3, another popular choice. 1.274 is the max voltage on the card, any of those three will get you to 1.274.

PS Still rockin the OG Catleap 2B I got from you back in '12.


----------



## SteezyTN

Is there something wrong with the newest NVidia drivers? I overclocked my two titans to 1506 (cyclops3), and im getting 1000 less on my firestrike score. Same with Valley. I could reach 149 FPS using the etremeHD setting, and now I can only get 116 FPS. I have my 4770k Overclocked to 4.5.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Is there something wrong with the newest NVidia drivers? I overclocked my two titans to 1506 (cyclops3), and im getting 1000 less on my firestrike score. Same with Valley. I could reach 149 FPS using the etremeHD setting, and now I can only get 116 FPS. I have my 4770k Overclocked to 4.5.


Really?

My issue is that shadowplay isn't working with the latest drivers, haven't tried benching though.


----------



## HatallaS

Can some single card user post their valley score? I am at 4340 with a little OC on max air bios.


----------



## Orthello

5394 with some heavy cpu and gpu overclocking. Windows 10 has put a stall on me scoring higher at present as the dx11 drivers are not quite as efficient in this bench i have found - my old 4820k setup i can't beat in windows 10 at present







- even with a lot more cpu grunt. I might do a dual boot with windows 7 and see how i get on.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I am running the Sheyster Ultimate 1.281 bios from his Ultimate zip in the OP. I have the lilchronic mod3 bios downloaded and will give it a whirl, you can fing it in the OP as well.. That's a modified Cyclops3, another popular choice. 1.274 is the max voltage on the card, any of those three will get you to 1.274.
> 
> PS Still rockin the OG Catleap 2B I got from you back in '12.


Sweet thanks!


----------



## HatallaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> 5394 with some heavy cpu and gpu overclocking. Windows 10 has put a stall on me scoring higher at present as the dx11 drivers are not quite as efficient in this bench i have found - my old 4820k setup i can't beat in windows 10 at present
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - even with a lot more cpu grunt. I might do a dual boot with windows 7 and see how i get on.


How the hell did you get your 5829k that high, please let me know by pm if u don't want ur secret to be spread.
I also noticed I am on 8x and not 16x, I can't seem to be able to change it.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> How the hell did you get your 5829k that high, please let me know by pm if u don't want ur secret to be spread.
> I also noticed I am on 8x and not 16x, I can't seem to be able to change it.


Exotic cooling and lots of volts lol.

It more gpu limited in the heavy scenes and overall a faster GPU makes more diff than CPU speed.

Hmm check your GPUs pcie slot position you will be loosing some points due to 8x vs 16x.


----------



## HatallaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Exotic cooling and lots of volts lol.
> 
> It more gpu limited in the heavy scenes and overall a faster GPU makes more diff than CPU speed.
> 
> Hmm check your GPUs pcie slot position you will be loosing some points due to 8x vs 16x.


Well I am using the top slot, which is supposed to be x16.

CPUid shows that I am x16 compatible but running x8


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> How much power will 150% use over 130%? And thanks!


more than you'l ever use. I've never exceeded 130% in anything - ever. Just set it to 130% and forget it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> I used heaven with tesselation max and ultra, the card's "boost" feature adjusted the core clock and doesn't wanna go past 99%
> 
> Once it tried to boost to 1590mhz and crashed the card, at that point I said screw it and modified the bios by disabling boost entry and setting boost limit to default clocks.
> 
> *So I buy very small drill head (that drills by turning counterclockwise?*) and try to make a small hole on the middle of stripped screw, then back out the drill head slowly to see if the screw can be removed?
> Does home depot sell these "extractors"? Prefferably for a dremel...
> One of the screw holding the stock cooler assembly, it grips the pcb and then the stock cooler. A screw next to it that came off easily does have blue loctite on the threads.
> Another interesting thing on vbios, if you run metro LL redux level "regina" and stare at the back of the railcar, you can get 130% power limit usage and maybe even 135% occasionally.


no - a normal drill bit, the extractor has to be left-hand thread. Maybe you should just ask the guys in the HW store or HD... find a knowledgeable one tho.

I have no idea what you are describing regarding the bios. 1590 is out of range on my two TX for just about anything. Almost sounds like the flash was bad.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Is there something *wrong with the newest NVidia drivers?* I overclocked my two titans to 1506 (cyclops3), and im getting 1000 less on my firestrike score. Same with Valley. I could reach 149 FPS using the etremeHD setting, and now I can only get 116 FPS. I have my 4770k Overclocked to 4.5.


Yes. It's causing more grey-screen crashes than earlier versions. I'm keeping 355.82 on for feedback purposes, but it does have issues.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> more than you'l ever use. I've never exceeded 130% in anything - ever. Just set it to 130% and forget it.
> no - a normal drill bit, the extractor has to be left-hand thread. Maybe you should just ask the guys in the HW store or HD... find a knowledgeable one tho.
> 
> I have no idea what you are describing regarding the bios. 1590 is out of range on my two TX for just about anything. Almost sounds like the flash was bad.
> Yes. It's causing more grey-screen crashes than earlier versions. I'm keeping 355.82 on for feedback purposes, but it does have issues.


So drill the screw with a right handed (clockwise) drill head and then use a counterclockwise "extractor" to remove the stripped screw?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> So drill the screw with a right handed (clockwise) drill head and then use a counterclockwise "extractor" to remove the stripped screw?


the extractor MUST bite in the counter clockwise ("unscrew") direction.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the extractor MUST bite in the counter clockwise ("unscrew") direction.


I'll see if home depot have any.

If you don't mind can you measure the diameter of the stock cooler screws you have laying around that's unused after using a waterblock?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> Well I am using the top slot, which is supposed to be x16.
> 
> CPUid shows that I am x16 compatible but running x8


Check your BIOS. If the PCI-E slot config for the slot you're using is set to Auto, change it to PCI-E 3.0.


----------



## DADDYDC650

For those of you complaining about your system crashing with the latest Nvidia drivers, try running your CPU/memory at stock speeds and voltage. I had a gray screen crash once when i first installed the drivers so I lowered my CPU from 4.7 to 4.6Ghz. Not one crash since then after HOURS of gaming in multiple new games. Can't wait for my new CPU cooler since my h100i can no longer handle anything past 1.27v at full load when running prime.


----------



## Silent Scone

Not had any crashes here. MGS froze up one time when I stopped recording on Shadow Play, but was able to close the application and the driver didn't stop responding.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Can't wait for my new CPU cooler since my h100i can no longer handle anything past 1.27v at full load when running prime.


You should de-lid that 3770K. You probably won't have to upgrade your cooling if you do.


----------



## Sheyster

*OP Changelog:*

- Some changes to BIOS flashing section re. NVFlash.

- Added Credits section at the end of the OP.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> You should de-lid that 3770K. You probably won't have to upgrade your cooling if you do.


I should de-lid but i really don't feel like replacing it if something went wrong. My h100i is crap anyway. LEDs don't work and the pump might be dying.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> I'll see if home depot have any.
> 
> If you don't mind can you measure the diameter of the stock cooler screws you have laying around that's unused after using a waterblock?


they're boxed with the cooler - would take some time....


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Yes that is the max voltage i can use.
> Im not sure, never used cyclops 1 bios.
> no 1.274v is as high as it will go for my card. if you want 1.3v+ you will need to hardmod / or try pencil mod


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes
> yes
> nope - that's the vrm limit and it is not programmable with I2C. I guess the pencil mod is a mediummod?


Thanks, the pencil mod looks straight forward however.
Will the pencil need to be reapplied due to heat overtime and the pencil possibly drying up?
Also how can i increase the voltage manually if i go ahead with this or is the voltage just boosted up and uncontrollable?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> Thanks, the pencil mod looks straight forward however.
> Will the pencil need to be reapplied due to heat overtime and the pencil possibly drying up?


Unless you use a solvent (or a pencil eraser) on the resistor, the lead from the pencil should stick.







Typically with these kinds of mods, you dial in the voltage you want based on how much lead you apply to the resistor.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> So drill the screw with a right handed (clockwise) drill head and then use a counterclockwise "extractor" to remove the stripped screw?
> 
> 
> 
> the extractor MUST bite in the counter clockwise ("unscrew") direction.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Unless you use a solvent (or a pencil eraser) on the resistor, the lead from the pencil should stick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typically with these kinds of mods, you dial in the voltage you want based on how much lead you apply to the resistor.


AND measure resistance before applying any voltage(s). There's a really good tutorial by one of the HWBOT MOd'ers


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> AND measure resistance before applying any voltage(s). There's a really good tutorial by one of the HWBOT MOd'ers


Good point JP! FWIW, I only have just ONE pencil mod to my credit, but it worked flawlessly.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> more than you'l ever use. I've never exceeded 130% in anything - ever. Just set it to 130% and forget it.
> no - a normal drill bit, the extractor has to be left-hand thread. Maybe you should just ask the guys in the HW store or HD... find a knowledgeable one tho.
> 
> I have no idea what you are describing regarding the bios. 1590 is out of range on my two TX for just about anything. Almost sounds like the flash was bad.
> Yes. It's causing more grey-screen crashes than earlier versions. I'm keeping 355.82 on for feedback purposes, but it does have issues.


That would explain it. I had several of those after I tried to OC my two cards.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> That would explain it. I had several of those after I tried to OC my two cards.


same thing on mt 980Ti KPE: http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showpost.php?p=30977&postcount=151


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> same thing on mt 980Ti KPE: http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showpost.php?p=30977&postcount=151


Issue present when OC on water/air?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Issue present when OC on water/air?


not related to cooling. and yes, my 980TiKP is water cooled.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> not related to cooling. and yes, my 980TiKP is water cooled.


OFFTOPIC .... FC (EK - BP is so) or universal?

SS


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> OFFTOPIC .... FC (EK - BP is so) or universal?
> 
> SS


EK universal.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> not related to cooling. and yes, my 980TiKP is water cooled.


I'll try rolling back to 353.62 and see if I can get a 7+ hour stable at Heaven maxed 1480mhz

Currently stuck 1475 now


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> I'll try rolling back to 353.62 and see if I can get a 7+ hour stable at Heaven maxed 1480mhz
> 
> Currently stuck 1475 now


Play Witcher 3 for 2-3 hours , it will test your stability faster









I can bench Heaven much higher than playing witcher 3. Although i've never left Heaven rolling for several hours so its possible a longer Heaven test would be the same result.

Its a sub 1600mhz core game for me (even with the subzero cooling) with its 99% continuous GPU loading (1590 mhz stable for that game in SLI).


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Play Witcher 3 for 2-3 hours , it will test your stability faster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can bench Heaven much higher than playing witcher 3. Although i've never left Heaven rolling for several hours so its possible a longer Heaven test would be the same result.
> 
> Its a sub 1600mhz core game for me (even with the subzero cooling) with its 99% continuous GPU loading (1590 mhz stable for that game in SLI).


I find that the forest areas typically draw a lot of power, probably because of hairworks and the trees. The spot that I find is on skellige where they hold the new queen ceremony for a character.

I finished witcher 3 unfortunately, but I'll try.


----------



## nano444

Good morning
I see a drop frequency on my titan x 1424 Mhz to 1360 in Mhz. in battlefield its normal???
vcore 1.212 temp 70°
thanks and regards


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nano444*
> 
> Good morning
> I see a drop frequency on my titan x 1424 Mhz to 1360 in Mhz. in battlefield its normal???
> vcore 1.212 temp 70°
> thanks and regards


Pretty severe dropoff, are you running custom bios?


----------



## nano444

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Pretty severe dropoff, are you running custom bios?


ciao
no i have a original bios


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nano444*
> 
> ciao
> no i have a original bios


Over 65c= -13mhz
Stock power limit= more drop

Flash sheyster's bios from the front page. You can select voltage limit but I recommend not over 1.2v if on stock cooler.


----------



## nano444

so the problem is the temperature ???
without overclocking works 80° without problems then I referred to this temperature

this GM200SC-MAXAIR ?????

thanks and regards


----------



## nano444

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Over 65c= -13mhz
> Stock power limit= more drop
> 
> Flash sheyster's bios from the front page. You can select voltage limit but I recommend not over 1.2v if on stock cooler.


ciao
i have this problem: eprom eraise failed

I managed to make the flash bios
perfect


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> I'll try rolling back to 353.62 and see if I can get a 7+ hour stable at Heaven maxed 1480mhz
> 
> Currently stuck 1475 now


That's what I'm running now and 1463/4000 at 1.212v is solid in Heaven/FS demo/Valley over night.









My goal is a solid clock under 1.24v. My memory is solid at 4000 so I mod my bios to run it at 3950.

Does anyone know if the Classy tool will work on the TX? If so what's the max voltage for the memory?

SS


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> EK universal.


Yeah, I kinda recalled that later. You do a lot of bench stuff so it makes sense to have something like that handy!









SS


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> That's what I'm running now and 1463/4000 at 1.212v is solid in Heaven/FS demo/Valley over night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My goal is a solid clock under 1.24v. My memory is solid at 4000 so I mod my bios to run it at 3950.
> 
> *Does anyone know if the Classy tool will work on the TX? If so what's the max voltage for the memory?
> *
> SS


no, Classy tool not for TX, won't work.


----------



## nano444

good morning
I installed the bios GM200SC-MaxAir but can not lower voltage because it is locked to 1,255
I want have a bios where can change the voltage.
which????
thank and regards


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Yeah, I kinda recalled that later. You do a lot of bench stuff so it makes sense to have something like that handy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS


It was gaming like that too. Waiting for the last few parts for a skylake kit, will put the KP on that and see how the graphics score does. A single uni in a case is easy. two can be tricky. I think cookie hooked up his KPEs with uniblocks in a neat way... not like mine:


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nano444*
> 
> so the problem is the temperature ???
> without overclocking works 80° without problems then I referred to this temperature
> 
> this GM200SC-MAXAIR ?????
> 
> thanks and regards


I suggest you flash the Ultimate BIOS. Maxair BIOS is pretty much obsolete now. I'll clean up the OP soon. Like the other poster said, you might want to stick to 1.20v to maintain good temps with the stock cooler.









The link for the ultimate BIOS is in my sig.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nano444*
> 
> good morning
> I installed the bios GM200SC-MaxAir but can not lower voltage because it is locked to 1,255
> I want have a bios where can change the voltage.
> which????
> thank and regards


Mod3 bios from the OP. If you're air-cooled you're better off with one of the Ultimate variants, IMHO.


----------



## nano444

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I suggest you flash the Ultimate BIOS. Maxair BIOS is pretty much obsolete now. I'll clean up the OP soon. Like the other poster said, you might want to stick to 1.20v to maintain good temps with the stock cooler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The link for the ultimate BIOS is in my sig.


thanks a lot
install immediately


----------



## nano444

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Mod3 bios from the OP. If you're air-cooled you're better off with one of the Ultimate variants, IMHO.


Hello
I have little experience then ask
this cyclops 3 bios?????


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nano444*
> 
> Hello
> I have little experience then ask
> this cyclops 3 bios?????


It has adjustable voltage like you asked for.


----------



## nano444

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> It has adjustable voltage like you asked for.


thanks a lot


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> It was gaming like that too. Waiting for the last few parts for a skylake kit, will put the KP on that and see how the graphics score does. A single uni in a case is easy. two can be tricky. I think cookie hooked up his KPEs with uniblocks is a neat way... not like mine:


Jpm, what's that ribbon cable near the pcie? Evbot?

The lightning 980ti also has "oc panel" evbot-esque thing and the same port.


----------



## BrettJSr72

Help me understand the purpose of switching the bios from stock to ultimate since I'm using ACX cooling. I'm getting multiple stories. Right now Im running 120+ on the core and 600+ on the memory. I'm not an OC pro, novice as novice can be. Temps in my case hover around 60° when gaming or when running heaven/valley/FS. Is there a benefit for me to switch?


----------



## brootalperry

When using Nvflash for this card, is it really necessary to disable the adapter in device manager?

And why?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Jpm, what's that ribbon cable near the pcie? Evbot?
> 
> The lightning 980ti also has "oc panel" evbot-esque thing and the same port.


Probelt cable:



Use it to measure true voltages for the card.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Probelt cable:
> 
> 
> 
> Use it to measure true voltages for the card.


^^ This.

Thanks!


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ^^ This.
> 
> Thanks!


So the only thing that the port and cable does it allow multimeter reading? No voltage changes or anything?

In the 980ti Lightning owners club, 2 sample 980ti can use that port for msi "oc board", similar to EVBOT.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> So the only thing that the port and cable does it allow multimeter reading? No voltage changes or anything?
> 
> In the 980ti Lightning owners club, 2 sample 980ti can use that port for msi "oc board", similar to EVBOT.


Huh? it's not "that" port then - right?
evbot port is a separate port on classys and kingpins.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brootalperry*
> 
> When using Nvflash for this card, is it really necessary to disable the adapter in device manager?
> 
> And why?


Yes... cause the driver/bios interface on maxwell is different from previous generations...

but the short ANSWER IS: it will not flash the card if you do not.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Huh? it's not "that" port then - right?
> evbot port is a separate port on classys and kingpins.


I mean

On KP980Ti the ProbeIT port allows volt monitor

On Lightning the ProbeIT port can be used to monitor+alter voltages using the OC board, volt monitor has separate probes

http://www.overclock.net/t/1573073/msi-gtx-980-ti-lightning-owners-club


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> I mean
> On KP980Ti the ProbeIT port allows volt monitor
> On Lightning the ProbeIT port can be used to monitor+alter voltages using the OC board, volt monitor has separate probes
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1573073/msi-gtx-980-ti-lightning-owners-club


It's called the OC panel port - well, when you have the OC panel. I'm betting that if MSI does not offer them to retail, (or qualified retail) the raspberryPi will come to the rescue.
yeah - I've seen gunny's thread and read about the card. hotrod717 is probably drooling. let's see how it does vs the KP.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> It's called the OC panel port - well, when you have the OC panel. I'm betting that if MSI does not offer them to retail, (or qualified retail) the raspberryPi will come to the rescue.
> yeah - I've seen gunny's thread and read about the card. hotrod717 is probably drooling. let's see how it does vs the KP.


The cheapest RSP model can be used to substitute EVbot/OC panel fully?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> The cheapest RSP model can be used to substitute EVbot/OC panel fully?


http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3551

also the 980Ti KPE i think is the only card that has those connector spots on it and the right chip for the rasberrypi to read ? although my knowledge on this is .... not very much









I think this is where you would connect the RSP


you can also read through this oc guide for the 980tiKPE i actually just learned alot myself reading through it.








http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3820


----------



## brootalperry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yes... cause the driver/bios interface on maxwell is different from previous generations...
> 
> but the short ANSWER IS: it will not flash the card if you do not.


Thanks for the answer. Seems simple enough


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brootalperry*
> 
> When using Nvflash for this card, is it really necessary to disable the adapter in device manager?
> 
> And why?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yes... cause the driver/bios interface on maxwell is different from previous generations...
> 
> but the short ANSWER IS: it will not flash the card if you do not.


I've been using Joe Dirts latest NVflash (admin rights given) and all I do is drag the bios onto it ...... it disables the card, I hit Y twice, it flashes and then re-enables the card ..... I reboot and wha-lah done.

I have found a couple bios that method does not work but it just boots me out no harm no foul so I disable and use crflash like you stated.









SS


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> I've been using Joe Dirts latest NVflash (admin rights given) and all I do is drag the bios onto it ...... it disables the card, I hit Y twice, it flashes and then re-enables the card ..... I reboot and wha-lah done.
> 
> SS


yup - drag and drop works great (even with previous versions).. but only for single card config I believe.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Here is the new BIOS pack!
> 
> .
> 
> GM200-ULTIMATE-1150mv.zip 150k .zip file
> 
> 
> *Have fun and as usual FLASH AT YOUR OWN RISK!*
> 
> @szeged, please merge this one into the OP kind sir.


With Windows 10 on a tri-sli Titan X top card gets over 90c normal gaming at +59v 89 Power limit at 1435 GPU 3933 memory with the 1.237 bios at that Power Limit etc. the cards dont throttle while stress testing, I think it's DirectX 12that causes those temps, everything else is the same, with Windows 8.1 I'm well under 80c.

You think the 1150v bios would get me under 80c top card with Windows 10?


----------



## KedarWolf

Test, sorry, only way i can change when other reply i know. :/


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> no, Classy tool not for TX, won't work.


Cool beans.

Thanks!

SS


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yup - drag and drop works great (even with previous versions).. but only for single card config I believe.


I used it on the SLI setup I had too, it would flash one then ask for two Y again.









SS


----------



## ssiperko

Forgive my ignorance as I haven't looked.

It there "holes/pin points" to read voltages with a DDM on the Tx?

SS


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> I used it on the SLI setup I had too, it would flash one then ask for two Y again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS


JD did a nice job on that! I just never tried it.








+1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Forgive my ignorance as I haven't looked.
> 
> It there "holes/pin points" to read voltages with a DDM on the Tx?
> 
> SS


back of the pcb:


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Unless you use a solvent (or a pencil eraser) on the resistor, the lead from the pencil should stick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typically with these kinds of mods, you dial in the voltage you want based on how much lead you apply to the resistor.


Ok, what Pencil Mod did you use before and have you done it on the TX? I just find it hard to believe how a ******* pencil can allow you to overvolt although i do understand how it works. So the more pencil you apply the more voltage you get?
What happens if you apply too much pencil, will i destroy the card? This method is ******* crazy but if it works im all for it.
JPMboy feel free to chime in on this, can you link me to the HWbot guide/info on it please?

Why have you guys not done it?
Cheers!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> Ok, what Pencil Mod did you use before and have you done it on the TX? I just find it hard to believe how a ******* pencil can allow you to overvolt although i do understand how it works. So the more pencil you apply the more voltage you get?
> What happens if you apply too much pencil, will i destroy the card? This method is ******* crazy but if it works im all for it.
> JPMboy feel free to chime in on this, can you link me to the HWbot guide/info on it please?
> 
> Why have you guys not done it?
> Cheers!


http://overclocking.guide/nvidia-gtx-titan-x-volt-mod-pencil-vmod/

haven't needed to. feed that need with a KP.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> JD did a nice job on that! I just never tried it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> back of the pcb:


Ahhhhhhh...... my back plate rules that out. Meh, no biggie. I'm trying to run lower voltages at higher clocks for my everynight stuff anywho.

Thanks again!









If only I could SLI my Ti G1 with this ...... it's sitting idle in my wife's system looking for a purpose.









SS


----------



## SteezyTN

There is something very wrong with these drivers. The newest one, as well as the previous 355 drivers, I would get grey screens or crash in game with any overclock. Now I'm running 353.62, and I'm getting crappy FPS I'm valley. First run gave me 134, and the second run gave me 116.

I'm am actually kind of satisfied with my temps. Max temp so far is 50c, and the average for both cards were 45c and 43c. Water temps never rose above 32c.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Ahhhhhhh...... my back plate rules that out. Meh, no biggie. I'm trying to run lower voltages at higher clocks for my everynight stuff anywho.
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only I could SLI my Ti G1 with this ...... it's sitting idle in my wife's system looking for a purpose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS


http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/sli-with-different-cards.158907/

Bookmarked this long ago... worth a read, if not followup?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> There is something very wrong with these drivers. The newest one, as well as the previous 355 drivers, I would get grey screens or crash in game with any overclock. Now I'm running 353.62, and I'm getting crappy FPS I'm valley. First run gave me 134, and the second run gave me 116.
> 
> I'm am actually kind of satisfied with my temps. Max temp so far is 50c, and the average for both cards were 45c and 43c. Water temps never rose above 32c.


353.62 has separate W10 and W8/7 version. yhou loaded the correct one?
open the msi ab folder and delete the profile folder. Delete PX completely. reinstall the driver after a DDU sweep (get the newest version - it does better with the registry). Depleting all PX registry entries is very tedious... just let it ride for now.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/sli-with-different-cards.158907/
> 
> Bookmarked this long ago... worth a read, if not followup?
> 353.62 has separate W10 and W8/7 version. yhou loaded the correct one?
> open the msi ab folder and delete the profile folder. Delete PX completely. reinstall the driver after a DDU sweep (get the newest version - it does better with the registry). Depleting all PX registry entries is very tedious... just let it ride for now.


Okay I ran DDU and now I'm installing 353.62 again. And yes, I did have the windows 7/8 selected. Maybe I needed to run DDU overall. I'll get back in a few minutes. Thanks.


----------



## nano444

ciao
where I find the original asus bios titan x ??

thanks and regards


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Okay I ran DDU and now I'm installing 353.62 again. And yes, I did have the windows 7/8 selected. Maybe I needed to run DDU overall. I'll get back in a few minutes. Thanks.


Valley would be my last choice to evaluate the performance of my GPUs. I've had scores in SLI that were barely higher than single card, I can get identical score/fps at 1470 or 1520.

Heaven is much more repeatable for me.


----------



## Dango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Valley would be my last choice to evaluate the performance of my GPUs. I've had scores in SLI that were barely higher than single card, I can get identical score/fps at 1470 or 1520.
> 
> Heaven is much more repeatable for me.


Try to disable then enable your SLI in your Nvidia driver.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dango*
> 
> Try to disable then enable your SLI in your Nvidia driver.


Thanks, and welcome aboard! I got it working and posted some respectable numbers, but I can fire it off right now and get the same score with basically any core clock setting. I can run Heaven and my score will change up or down with changes in the core clock. To me, a benchmark that reflects changes in the system is more useful than one that doesn't.


----------



## HatallaS

so I took my system to the store and they might replace the mobo since I can't get the pcie to run at full speed.

But I call this place temptation heaven or in other words... Hell!


----------



## Juggalo23451

which bios would you prefer for cards on water cooling. One card is 73 asic other is 75.

I have the cyclops 1.3 bios one the card as of now.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> which bios would you prefer for cards on water cooling. One card is 73 asic other is 75.
> I have the cyclops 1.3 bios one the card as of now.


If you want to be able to easily change voltage, try lilchronic's Mod3 bios.


----------



## sonarctica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> which bios would you prefer for cards on water cooling. One card is 73 asic other is 75.
> I have the cyclops 1.3 bios one the card as of now.


You got cards on liquid and they are 73 and 75?  My card runs on accelero xtreme iv air cooler and does not exceed 60c.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonarctica*
> 
> You got cards on liquid and they are 73 and 75?  My card runs on accelero xtreme iv air cooler and does not exceed 60c.


He's talking about ASIC values, not temps.


----------



## stanielz

Looking for the stock EVGA SC bios. I want to flash my titan x but want the old bios first in case I have any issues.

Edit: nvm figured it out.


----------



## HatallaS

ASIC is pretty irrelevant, I have 63% and I can get up to 1590 on air at 78*. Just trial and error. Start with the hydrocopper bios for air.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> ASIC is pretty irrelevant, I have 63% and I can get up to 1590 on air at 78*. Just trial and error. Start with the hydrocopper bios for air.


This I have to see proof of, no offense. If you're reading off of the Valley readings, those are wrong.


----------



## stanielz

Ok so I think my card is just a bad OCer. 1425mhz/8000 with the 1.23 variant of ultimate bios. I peak at 80/81C through x3 heaven benchmarks stable. (stock air cooler with custom fan profile) do you guys think that's okay? I was crashing at 1450 with 1.26 variant so >_>. my question:

Gpu-z shows 1.241 even though I got the 1.23 variant ultimate bios. Is that just a software misread thing? Also a question to sheyster. I was having trouble staying under 83C with the 1.26 ultimate variant. Why do you recommend to stay below 80c is stock cards with stock profiles go up to 82-83. Is 80 a proven magic number?

Thanks for any advice/replies.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stanielz*
> 
> Ok so I think my card is just a bad OCer. 1425mhz/4000 with the 1.23 variant of ultimate bios. I peak at 80/81C through x3 heaven benchmarks stable. (stock air cooler with custom fan profile) do you guys think that's okay? I was crashing at 1450 with 1.26 variant so >_>. my question:
> 
> Gpu-z shows 1.241 even though I got the 1.23 variant ultimate bios. Is that just a software misread thing? Also a question to sheyster. I was having trouble staying under 83C with the 1.26 ultimate variant. Why do you recommend to stay below 80c is stock cards with stock profiles go up to 82-83. Is 80 a proven magic number?
> 
> Thanks for any advice/replies.


Try running your card at 1.15v or 1.65v @1406Mhz/8Ghz. Great sweet spot for air coolers.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Try running your card at 1.15v or 1.65v @1406Mhz/8Ghz. Great sweet spot for air coolers.


How do you up your memory voltages?

I can run 8000 at 1.6v now.

SS


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> which bios would you prefer for cards on water cooling. One card is 73 asic other is 75.
> I have the cyclops 1.3 bios one the card as of now.


I would like to give that a shot if you wouldn't mind sending it my way please?

SS


----------



## TK421

1.274 cyclops on 353.62 managing 1480 on temps nearing 58c (130% power load), 10mhz higher than 355.82 driver even with lower temps.

I definitely recommend rolling back to 355.82 if you want higher OC and benchmark scores, kingpin was right, 355 was gimped and doesn't OC that well

will test beyond 1480 today


----------



## Lolwut77

Well, I think my card may be dead... I was using the Cyclops 3 bios for the past several weeks and everything was fine. I went to replace one of my aluminum ram sinks with a copper, and on boot was not getting video. The card's fan and light come on, and I can get video via my integrated video, but the card itself is ice cold (room temp according to infrared thermo). Tried removing the drivers via safe mode / DDU, changing slots, resetting cmos, etc., but the card is no longer being detected. Tried running nvflash (latest vers) and it says no nvidia adapter found. Am I totally hosed?









Edit: Also, gave it a complete once-over, inspecting every little inch, cleaned it thoroughly, and checked all connections on the board.

Edit2: Just plugged another card in to test the slot and power supply, and it checked out okay.


----------



## HatallaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> This I have to see proof of, no offense. If you're reading off of the Valley readings, those are wrong.


No from precision x after valley bench. But that was during winter.


----------



## stanielz

How much voltage were you running and were you keeping an eye on your temps?


----------



## Lolwut77

Me? I was running 1.27, and temps were fine. GPU was sitting at around 30* (cpu aio cooler), vrm and vram were in the low 30's. I'm wondering if I fat fingered it and bent/broke a connection somewhere. Urgh.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lolwut77*
> 
> Me? I was running 1.27, and temps were fine. GPU was sitting at around 30* (cpu aio cooler), vrm and vram were in the low 30's. I'm wondering if I fat fingered it and bent/broke a connection somewhere. Urgh.


Funny thing is that I accidentally ripped a "330" resistor / square thing on the back of the card while peeling of thermal adhesive pads, since the solder lead was still on there I just stuck it back in place hoping that electrical connection can still be made, the card didn't give a fcuk about it and ran perfectly...


----------



## stanielz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lolwut77*
> 
> Me? I was running 1.27, and temps were fine. GPU was sitting at around 30* (cpu aio cooler), vrm and vram were in the low 30's. I'm wondering if I fat fingered it and bent/broke a connection somewhere. Urgh.


yeah it sounds pretty suspicious to go from those temps to completely inoperable, even at that voltage. i would figure you would first show signs of degradation and not just flat line/crap out.


----------



## Lolwut77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stanielz*
> 
> yeah it sounds pretty suspicious to go from those temps to completely incorporeal, even at that voltage. i would figure you would first show signs of degradation and not just flat line/crap out.


Yea, it was running great, tbh. Max temps under load @ 1520 were always <50*. For most games it sat at around 42* or lower. This is really depressing. Going to try booting from disk and running nvflash again, just in case. Pretty much out of ideas at this point.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Funny thing is that I accidentally ripped a "330" resistor / square thing on the back of the card while peeling of thermal adhesive pads, since the solder lead was still on there I just stuck it back in place hoping that electrical connection can still be made, the card didn't give a fcuk about it and ran perfectly...


Lol, I don't think I could ever be so lucky.


----------



## nano444

good morning
i not understand safe vcore
i have a 5930K and safe vcore its under 1.30v
for gtx titan x what is the safe vcore?????
now i have a bios GM200-ULTIMATE 1.237 bat i read 1.243 core 1460Mhz and memory 3750Mhz
ASIC 64%
thanks and regards


----------



## stanielz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nano444*
> 
> good morning
> i not understand safe vcore
> i have a 5930K and safe vcore its under 1.30v
> for gtx titan x what is the safe vcore?????
> now i have a bios GM200-ULTIMATE 1.237 bat i read 1.243 core 1460Mhz and memory 3750Mhz
> ASIC 64%
> thanks and regards


i have the exact same core reading and bios for my titan x, from everything ive read 1.23-1.24 is the highest/safe core you want to be at with the stock air cooler and you have to keep an eye on temps


----------



## nano444

my temp in game 65/70 fan 90%
today i buy online
EK Water Blocks EK-FC Titan X - Acetal+Nickel
EK Water Blocks EK-FC Titan X Backplate
when i install wb no change Mhz
i install liquid only not hear noise fo fan


----------



## sonarctica

I got a question regarding flashing a gpu:

How big is the chance of "bricking" the gpu?
Will the flashed bios be 100% accepted and work as it should on any titan X card?
And if it's no problem with flashing the card, is there a bios which has 1400 or 1500mhz clock? Cause my titan X was the cheapest asus titan X i found and right now it has 60c max when gaming and i want to take advantage of the low temps.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonarctica*
> 
> I got a question regarding flashing a gpu:
> 
> How big is the chance of "bricking" the gpu?
> Will the flashed bios be 100% accepted and work as it should on any titan X card?
> And if it's no problem with flashing the card, is there a bios which has 1400 or 1500mhz clock? Cause my titan X was the cheapest asus titan X i found and right now it has 60c max when gaming and i want to take advantage of the low temps.


60c is very low for gaming. However, the more voltage you add, you won't be able to stay at 60c.


----------



## Dango

Here I want to share some experience about overclock under GPU boost 2.0 (Titan Xs in this case). NO custom BIOS!

I had 3 Titan Xs on hand at one time and I want to try some overclock and make some good benchmark score (You can find the score in my profile). I find something really interesting.

GPU Boost 2.0 boost clock most of the time are limited by voltage, not the temperature or power-limit . And the Temperature target just like the thermal throttler in CPU to prevent GPU to overheat.

Let me show you how I tested.

Test bench:
Asus X99 Deluxe
i7 5960X 1.2V 4.0Ghz (under XMP2.0)
Geil Super Luce DDR4 4X4G 3000Mhz
Intel 730 480GB SSD
AX1200i PSU
3 EVGA Titan X Superclocked (ASIC 62% 71% 75% )

Software:
EVGA PrecisionX 16
Valley benchmark
GPU-Z

Here is the test.
Run all the card individually with no overclock. Using Valley.

ASIC 62% Boost 1308mhz @ 1.168Volt hit Voltage Limit temperature
ASIC 72% Boost 1320mhz @ 1.168Volt hit Voltage Limit temperature
ASIC 75% Boost 1329mhz @ 1.168Volt hit Voltage Limit temperature
As all the card hit the voltage limit and not the temperature target, their Boost Clock and ASIC are in close relation.
The higher the ASIC, the higer the boost.

Overclock (only core) them individually to their max stable and max out voltage(+112mV) in EVGA PrecisionX 16. Using Valley.

ASIC 62% +100mhz Boost 1408mhz @ 1.23Volt hit Voltage Limit temperature
ASIC 72% +150mhz Boost 1470mhz @ 1.23Volt hit Voltage Limit temperature
ASIC 75% +175mhz Bosst 1495mhz @ 1.23Volt hit Voltage Limit temperature
Same result as the non-overclock.

Now, I 3-way SLI the cards and overclock them to +100Mhz (core) stable and +112mV. Using Valley.

ASIC 62% Boost 1408mhz @ 1.23Volt hit Voltage Limit temperature
ASIC 72% Boost 1408mhz @ 1.21Volt didn't hit Voltage Limit temperature
ASIC 75% Boost 1408mhz @ 1.18Volt didn't hit Voltage Limit temperature

Conclusion:
The GPU Boost 2.0, it just like CPU thermal throttle, its to protect the GPU from overheat. The boost clock in another hand its always relate to the ASIC and Voltage. The higher the ASIC and Voltage the higher the boost clock. In another way, under same voltage, the higher the ASIC, the higher the boost clock.


----------



## SteezyTN

My build is finally done!

Too bad I have so much studying to do. However, I'm going to drop the cyclops3 bios and go back to stock, or the 1.15 bios. I have no need for this high of an OC especially when gaming at 1440p.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dango*
> 
> Here I want to share some experience about overclock under GPU boost 2.0 (Titan Xs in this case). NO custom BIOS!
> 
> I had 3 Titan Xs on hand at one time and I want to try some overclock and make some good benchmark score (You can find the score in my profile). I find something really interesting.
> 
> GPU Boost 2.0 boost clock most of the time are limited by voltage, not the temperature or power-limit . And the Temperature target just like the thermal throttler in CPU to prevent GPU to overheat.
> 
> Let me show you how I tested.
> 
> Test bench:
> Asus X99 Deluxe
> i7 5960X 1.2V 4.0Ghz (under XMP2.0)
> Geil Super Luce DDR4 4X4G 3000Mhz
> Intel 730 480GB SSD
> AX1200i PSU
> 3 EVGA Titan X Superclocked (ASIC 62% 71% 75% )
> 
> Software:
> EVGA PrecisionX 16
> Valley benchmark
> GPU-Z
> 
> Here is the test.
> Run all the card individually with no overclock. Using Valley.
> 
> ASIC 62% Boost 1308mhz @ 1.168Volt hit Voltage Limit temperature
> ASIC 72% Boost 1320mhz @ 1.168Volt hit Voltage Limit temperature
> ASIC 75% Boost 1329mhz @ 1.168Volt hit Voltage Limit temperature
> As all the card hit the voltage limit and not the temperature target, their Boost Clock and ASIC are in close relation.
> The higher the ASIC, the higer the boost.
> 
> Overclock (only core) them individually to their max stable and max out voltage(+112mV) in EVGA PrecisionX 16. Using Valley.
> 
> ASIC 62% +100mhz Boost 1408mhz @ 1.23Volt hit Voltage Limit temperature
> ASIC 72% +150mhz Boost 1470mhz @ 1.23Volt hit Voltage Limit temperature
> ASIC 75% +175mhz Bosst 1495mhz @ 1.23Volt hit Voltage Limit temperature
> Same result as the non-overclock.
> 
> Now, I 3-way SLI the cards and overclock them to +100Mhz (core) stable and +112mV. Using Valley.
> 
> ASIC 62% Boost 1408mhz @ 1.23Volt hit Voltage Limit temperature
> ASIC 72% Boost 1408mhz @ 1.21Volt didn't hit Voltage Limit temperature
> ASIC 75% Boost 1408mhz @ 1.18Volt didn't hit Voltage Limit temperature
> 
> Conclusion:
> The GPU Boost 2.0, it just like CPU thermal throttle, its to protect the GPU from overheat. The boost clock in another hand its always relate to the ASIC and Voltage. The higher the ASIC and Voltage the higher the boost clock. In another way, under same voltage, the higher the ASIC, the higher the boost clock.


Gpu boost isn't an overclock, it's a cleverly disguised LIMITER


----------



## Dango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Gpu boost isn't an overclock, it's a cleverly disguised LIMITER


A lot of people think GPU Boost is AUTO overclock (more boost) the core before hit the power and temp limit. And think by change the target higher the card will boost higher without change the core clock offset. As showed in my test, before the card reach the power and temp limit, they already limited by core volt.


----------



## SteezyTN

Can someone explain to me how I'm getting 144FPS in valley with my two titans at stock, and only 134FPs with my titans using cyclops3 at 1493mhz?


----------



## Dango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Can someone explain to me how I'm getting 144FPS in valley with my two titans at stock, and only 134FPs with my titans using cyclops3 at 1493mhz?


I think that has something to do with the BIOS setting. Try to disable then enable your SLI. Also you may want to check your current monitor refresh rate in the driver or monitor setting, it may changed by the custom BIOS,


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

When it comes to sli, Valley can work or not work.

Don't even put any brain power into it as to why, not worth it.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dango*
> 
> I think that has something to do with the BIOS setting. Try to disable then enable your SLI. Also you may want to check your current monitor refresh rate in the driver or monitor setting, it may changed by the custom BIOS,


Something just seems so wrong. I ran it again with them OCd.

Stock bios SLI (1274mhz)- 144 FPS
Cyclops3 without OCing (1053mhz)- 140 FPS
Cyclops OCd (1493mhz)- 135 FPS

Enabled and disabled and enabled back and fourth. The refresh rate is the same and that hasn't changed at all.


----------



## Dango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Something just seems so wrong. I ran it again with them OCd.
> 
> Stock bios SLI (1274mhz)- 144 FPS
> Cyclops3 without OCing (1053mhz)- 140 FPS
> Cyclops OCd (1493mhz)- 135 FPS
> 
> Enabled and disabled and enabled back and fourth. The refresh rate is the same and that hasn't changed at all.


Uhh...that's odd. Try to run a 3Dmark with both BIOS and see if their is a score or FPS different.
Also, you may want to monitor the Voltage, temp and power.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Can someone explain to me how I'm getting 144FPS in valley with my two titans at stock, and only 134FPs with my titans using cyclops3 at 1493mhz?


See what I meant?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Valley would be my last choice to evaluate the performance of my GPUs. I've had scores in SLI that were barely higher than single card, I can get identical score/fps at 1470 or 1520.
> 
> Heaven is much more repeatable for me.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dango*
> 
> Uhh...that's odd. Try to run a 3Dmark with both BIOS and see if their is a score or FPS different.
> Also, you may want to monitor the Voltage, temp and power.


Will do. I just ran FS using cyclops3 OC, and now I'll see what I get with the Stock SCbios.

Okay, just ran FS Ultra.

Cyclops3 (1493mhz) 8750 with temps of 56c and 58c
Stock (1278mhz) 7827 with temps of 47c and 49c

Does that sound about right?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> See what I meant?


Now I definitely understand what you mean. I never had this issue though before. When I was just trying to be my valley scores, all I needed to do was push more on the core and it would be higher. It might be the drivers I'm using. Looks like I won't be using valley to determine anything anymore.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Heaven, FS, pretty much any other program will scale the score with the core clocks up until near the crash. Valley just does its own thing.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Will do. I just ran FS using cyclops3 OC, and now I'll see what I get with the Stock SCbios.
> 
> Okay, just ran FS Ultra.
> 
> Cyclops3 (1493mhz) 8750 with temps of 56c and 58c
> Stock (1278mhz) 7827 with temps of 47c and 49c
> 
> Does that sound about right?
> Now I definitely understand what you mean. I never had this issue though before. When I was just trying to be my valley scores, all I needed to do was push more on the core and it would be higher. It might be the drivers I'm using. Looks like I won't be using valley to determine anything anymore.


Try the same with Heaven 4.0.


----------



## leslie0880

Hi, all
I need some help.......
I lose all mine original HSF screws......
So any 1 know whr I can buy it?
Pls.......


----------



## Luigi9212

If you want you can buy a Backplate and there are screws. for example EVGA ( http://eu.evga.com/products/moreInfo.asp?pn=100-BP-2999-B9&family=Accessories%20-%20Hardware&uc=EUR)

P.S.: I have two EVGA TITAN X SC (2-Way SLI)


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leslie0880*
> 
> Hi, all
> I need some help.......
> I lose all mine original HSF screws......
> So any 1 know whr I can buy it?
> Pls.......


How did you lose it and what do you need it for?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luigi9212*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want you can buy a Backplate and there are screws. for example EVGA ( http://eu.evga.com/products/moreInfo.asp?pn=100-BP-2999-B9&family=Accessories%20-%20Hardware&uc=EUR)
> 
> P.S.: I have two EVGA TITAN X SC (2-Way SLI)


Nice

No plans to replace the cooler?


----------



## leslie0880

Since I m installed EK Full Cover block...
After that,unproperly keep....
I missing whole pack screws from the card....


----------



## leslie0880

Is those backplate come with full PCB screws？
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luigi9212*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want you can buy a Backplate and there are screws. for example EVGA ( http://eu.evga.com/products/moreInfo.asp?pn=100-BP-2999-B9&family=Accessories%20-%20Hardware&uc=EUR)
> 
> P.S.: I have two EVGA TITAN X SC (2-Way SLI)


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

The EVGA backplates only come with the screws to mount the backplate to a stock cooler equipped card


----------



## Luigi9212

There are 8 Screws


----------



## Dango

I think he can use with ACX 2.0 cooler also.


----------



## sovski

I'm happy with my ACX coolers on my SLI set up. Used to get 62c idle with 1-- 4k and 2-- 2k monitors now i'm idling at 52-53c and 76-77 at load on witcher 3/gta. solid in between purchase before going to full loop.


----------



## Lordevan83

Hey, I'm new to Titan X and water cooling. I was wondering if it's possible to control radiator fan speed off both the GPU and CPU temperature and not just CPU temp. I'm running into situations where there are 10+ deg difference between the CPU and GPU, with GPU running hotter than CPU when gaming, but fans won't speed up because CPU is not understress. I currently use Asus GPU Tweak II and AI Suite. Are there better programs to use for fan control and OC?


----------



## romanlegion13th

guys is it possible to use one card for some games, without going into Nvidia control panel and turning one card. as it keeps messing my desktop up, puts all icons in the top corner really annoying


----------



## Dango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordevan83*
> 
> Hey, I'm new to Titan X and water cooling. I was wondering if it's possible to control radiator fan speed off both the GPU and CPU temperature and not just CPU temp. I'm running into situations where there are 10+ deg difference between the CPU and GPU, with GPU running hotter than CPU when gaming, but fans won't speed up because CPU is not understress. I currently use Asus GPU Tweak II and AI Suite. Are there better programs to use for fan control and OC?


'
The temperature different between GPU and CPU are normal since they use different block and have different TDP. If you want control the fans base on GPU temperature, you need something like auquaero 5 to use a temperature probe monitor GPU.
For GPU overclock I use MSI afterburner and EVGA precision x
16.


----------



## leslie0880

Yup I am consider ACX oso. Since excellent air cooler for Titan X


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> guys is it possible to use one card for some games, without going into Nvidia control panel and turning one card. as it keeps messing my desktop up, puts all icons in the top corner really annoying


I don't think that is possible. I may be wrong though, but I want to say the only way to disable SLI is through the control panel.

Well now that I think of it try using Nvidia Inspector and going through the game profile and turning SLI off. I think you can do that in there. It's been a while since I've used SLI though.


----------



## unreality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> guys is it possible to use one card for some games, without going into Nvidia control panel and turning one card. as it keeps messing my desktop up, puts all icons in the top corner really annoying


Yes go to the nvidia control panel under 3d settings you can put different settings for every game installed. There you can change one option from SLI to Single GPU.

Cant post a pic since i no longer have SLI. But i always did so in the past for some games like WoW.


----------



## HatallaS

So my Titan was faulty, it wouldn't run past link x8. Took it to the shop, and in RMA process.
Great OC, on air and low ASIC usually means even better underwater.

No PC for a while ;,(


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> I don't think that is possible. I may be wrong though, but I want to say the only way to disable SLI is through the control panel.
> 
> Well now that I think of it try using Nvidia Inspector and going through the game profile and turning SLI off. I think you can do that in there. It's been a while since I've used SLI though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> Yes go to the nvidia control panel under 3d settings you can put different settings for every game installed. There you can change one option from SLI to Single GPU.
> 
> Cant post a pic since i no longer have SLI. But i always did so in the past for some games like WoW.


Thanks guys i think i did mess around with this before now, but just done it and it seems to of worked.
done in nvidia control panel. Its for a game Men of war Assault Squad 2, it dose not run well in SLI and SLI is not needed.

saves me a lot of messing around now


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> So my Titan was faulty, it wouldn't run past link x8. Took it to the shop, and in RMA process.
> Great OC, on air and low ASIC usually means even better underwater.
> 
> No PC for a while ;,(


Stuck on x8 and you RMA's the card?









Did you ask here what the issue could be first?

Don't think it was the card, but oh well. It's done.


----------



## HatallaS

It's the card, I plugged in a 980ti, a 750ti and they all run at x16.
Plugged the Titan in a z97 board, and it ran at x1.

I asked here for over a month, no one has a clue.
The link speed is an automatic detection.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

What else did you do to troubleshoot the situation with the x8 problem?

Lets us know if the new replacement Titan X recognizes as x16.

Thanks.


----------



## HatallaS

Swapped every gen 1/2/3 options, changed the CPU, cleaned the pcie slot and gpu, went back to stock bios.
There was nothing else that we could do.

No manual options to change the speed.
No reason why other cards will link at x16 on this rig and others, while the Titan is stock at x8 on x99 and x1 on z97.

I will have to wait for a week or two now.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> What else did you do to troubleshoot the situation with the x8 problem?
> 
> Lets us know if the new replacement Titan X recognizes as x16.
> 
> Thanks.


I believe at one point I told him to change his BIOS from Auto to PCI-E 3.0 for the PCI-E slot. No idea if he saw the post or did it. On my ASRock Z97 board, the first card will only run at PCI-E 3.0 16X if I force it in the BIOS. It runs at 2.0 16X (one card installed) if BIOS PCI-E is set to Auto.


----------



## HatallaS

Oh I did, I think I replied to that post.

Swapped the first slot for the second, but on the deluxe for my CPU the top one is the one to use for x16. And in the bios there are no options to change from auto to 16/8/4. Only gens. I flicked every tabs, read the manual front to back, went over to the x99 thread and nothing.

It shows that the motherboard can handle x16 and does it fine with other cards.

But I was shocked to see at X1 on z97 with a 4770k.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

@HatallaS

Did you update you motherboard's bios or just reflashed it anyways or even the gpu's too?

Sounds like you done a lot to try and figure it out.

Hope you get a better card in the end.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> Oh I did, I think I replied to that post.
> 
> Swapped the first slot for the second, but on the deluxe for my CPU the top one is the one to use for x16. And in the bios there are no options to change from auto to 16/8/4. Only gens. I flicked every tabs, read the manual front to back, went over to the x99 thread and nothing.
> 
> It shows that the motherboard can handle x16 and does it fine with other cards.
> 
> But I was shocked to see at X1 on z97 with a 4770k.


Okay cool, hopefully your new card works as expected.


----------



## HatallaS

Yeah I hope too.

My all rig is at the shop, saves me the trouble of having to carry it again, I didn't update the mobos bios. From what I saw in the other thread, no much is changed. But I will ask them to do it for me while they have it on hand.


----------



## ahnafakeef

So who else here is excited for these? Been waiting for a PG27AQ since the purchase of my GPUs. December can't get here fast enough.


----------



## donkimizer

Once i find out how great is that 34" gsync beast and if there is less then 0 bleed in corners i will sell my kidney and buy 6 of them.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> So who else here is excited for these? Been waiting for a PG27AQ since the purchase of my GPUs. December can't get here fast enough.


it's a 4K/60... is there something else besides g-synch that is generating the excitement? IPS?


----------



## Dango

I think ALL the G-sync monitor are overpriced. And most of them are TN. I rather get a good S-IPS monitor(s) for cheaper price.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it's a 4K/60... is there something else besides g-synch that is generating the excitement? IPS?


Yeah, this one's the first to combine G-Sync, IPS and 4K in a single panel. Basically the holy grail of panels for me with my current system.

I don't have any gripe with it being limited to 60Hz. It's not like I would have yielded FPS much higher than 60 with my current system.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Yeah, this one's the first to combine G-Sync, IPS and 4K in a single panel. Basically the holy grail of panels for me with my current system.
> 
> I don't have any gripe with it being limited to 60Hz. It's not like I would have yielded FPS much higher than 60 with my current system.


sli TX? you'll push way over 60 fps unless you're running 3 of them.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

From what I can see, it has some pink horizontal banding.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> sli TX? you'll push way over 60 fps unless you're running 3 of them.


At max settings (with zero AA, obviously) in graphically demanding games? My experience begs to differ. Tried 4K via DSR in TW3. Couldn't hold a constant 60FPS at all times. Dropped down to 3K and the game instantly started running a lot smoother.

Just to clarify, I mean that I could stay at/around 60FPS at more instances at 3K than at 4K. My 4.4GHz 3770K might be to blame for that though.

But hopefully with native 4K, the ~10% DSR tax will be repealed, and that paired with G-Sync will be more than playably smooth.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> At max settings (with zero AA, obviously) in graphically demanding games? My experience begs to differ. Tried 4K via DSR in TW3. Couldn't hold a constant 60FPS at all times. Dropped down to 3K and the game instantly started running a lot smoother.
> 
> Just to clarify, I mean that I could stay at/around 60FPS at more instances at 3K than at 4K. My 4.4GHz 3770K might be to blame for that though.
> 
> But hopefully with native 4K, the ~10% DSR tax will be repealed, and that paired with G-Sync will be more than playably smooth.


can't say I really looked at TW3 (hate that 3rd person camera)... IDK, with BF4 and the COD games I get over 100... but drivers are set to bench settings (no need for AA at 4K with a 27" monitor IMO).


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> can't say I really looked at TW3 (hate that 3rd person camera)... IDK, with BF4 and the COD games I get over 100... but drivers are set to bench settings (no need for AA at 4K with a 27" monitor IMO).


Yes, that explains your previous stance. You should play TW3 or GTA V at 4K. Even without AA (which I concur is unnecessary at that PPI), a constant 60FPS is unachievable.

Disclaimer: I speak from my experience with my system only. A similar system with a highly OCed 5960X might have different (read better) results.

I've been looking at benchmarks, and surprisingly, 980Tis or Titan Xs in SLi perform almost identically to a single card setup. And it's not just one review. Here's a review by TweakTown and another by TechSpot.

I would really like an explanation for this.


----------



## HatallaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> So who else here is excited for these? Been waiting for a PG27AQ since the purchase of my GPUs. December can't get here fast enough.


And I am here still waiting for an ultra wide 4k glossy panel ;(


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> And I am here still waiting for an ultra wide 4k glossy panel ;(


If by ultra-wide you mean 21:9 or a similar ratio, I honestly don't want one. I'd rather have more detail in front of me than a wider view for my peripheral vision.

But I do strongly empathize with your requirement for a glossy panel. I really wish the PG27AQ came with a glossy screen. I've grown to love my Dell's glossy screen very much.

Anyway, glad that it finally has a release date. Here's to hoping for zero QC issues. My Titan Xs have been craving this screen since April.


----------



## HatallaS

Yeah I am one of those that can never have enough things on the sides.
But anything under 34" is too small for 4k.
The 40" 4k Philips is looking pretty good to me lately.

I just hope that two Tx will be enough for a 4k and a 1440.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> Yeah I am one of those that can never have enough things on the sides.
> But anything under 34" is too small for 4k.
> The 40" 4k Philips is looking pretty good to me lately.
> 
> I just hope that two Tx will be enough for a 4k and a 1440.


With G-Sync, two overclocked Titan Xs should suffice for both 4K @60Hz and 1440p @165Hz. Especially since you have that overclocked X99 setup which will keep the minimum FPS high.

And I don't entirely understand people's gripe with a high-res/small-size screen. I feel that I can see the difference in PPI between a 1080p 5-inch phone and a 1440p 5-inch phone. So why not 4K at 27"/28"? That 157 PPI should be droolworthy.


----------



## sonarctica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> 60c is very low for gaming. However, the more voltage you add, you won't be able to stay at 60c.


I didn't plan to stay at 60c. That's just the temp i now achieve at stock clock. I want to have it at 1500mhz atleast since i now have the proper cooling for it.


----------



## HatallaS

The thing about size is, it's too small. I have a 4k 15.3" laptop, there are windows that don't scale, Origin for example doesn't scale. And I am running at times 250% and some texts are still too small.

I have always games at 17" up until this year. I remember how big 19" made me feel.
But now that I am on the swift anything under 27" is just too tiny, even my 22" side panel feels miniature.

Personally curved 34" is the ideal size.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> With G-Sync, two overclocked Titan Xs should suffice for both 4K @60Hz and 1440p @165Hz. Especially since you have that overclocked X99 setup which will keep the minimum FPS high.
> 
> And I don't entirely understand people's gripe with a high-res/small-size screen. I feel that I can see the difference in PPI between a 1080p 5-inch phone and a 1440p 5-inch phone. So why not 4K at 27"/28"? That 157 PPI should be droolworthy.


----------



## BigMack70

I've had a very enjoyable experience at 4k on two 1450 MHz Titan X cards... there are a couple games where you cannot completely max them out and get 60fps, like The Witcher 3, but that's about it. 99% of current games are maxable at 60fps+ and games like TW3 can either be played maxed at ~45-50fps or you can just drop a couple settings.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> The thing about size is, it's too small. I have a 4k 15.3" laptop, there are windows that don't scale, Origin for example doesn't scale. And I am running at times 250% and some texts are still too small.
> 
> I have always games at 17" up until this year. I remember how big 19" made me feel.
> But now that I am on the swift anything under 27" is just too tiny, even my 22" side panel feels miniature.
> 
> Personally curved 34" is the ideal size.


To each his own, I guess.

Although, I'd like to find out my personal limit of PPI sensitivity. I was hard pressed to notice any difference between 5-inch 1440p S6 edge and a 6-inch 1440p Nexus 6. But that might just be because they were mobile devices.


----------



## HatallaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> To each his own, I guess.
> 
> Although, I'd like to find out my personal limit of PPI sensitivity. I was hard pressed to notice any difference between 5-inch 1440p S6 edge and a 6-inch 1440p Nexus 6. But that might just be because they were mobile devices.


I guess because I came in late to the high refresh and smartphone lifestyle I m not used to it.

I don't see any difference between all the screens that I have: 17"/[email protected], 15,3"/[email protected], 55"/[email protected], 27"/[email protected] The only thing I notice is that only the swift has a mate finish, and it hurts my eyes after an hour of use.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Yes, that explains your previous stance. You should play TW3 or GTA V at 4K. Even without AA (which I concur is unnecessary at that PPI), a constant 60FPS is unachievable.
> 
> Disclaimer: I speak from my experience with my system only. A similar system with a highly OCed 5960X might have different (read better) results.
> 
> I've been looking at benchmarks, and surprisingly, 980Tis or Titan Xs in SLi perform almost identically to a single card setup. And it's not just one review. Here's a review by TweakTown and another by TechSpot.
> 
> I would really like an explanation for this.


A 5960x is not going to make a big difference in this aspect with 4K. Your 3770K is not gonna be a choke point to that degree. What kind of FPS are you getting in Heaven 4.0 (sli is not broke AFAIK)??
Eh, I just can;t do 3rd person camera games... it's like I get these codes for metal gear, TW3, etc and unknowingly download and use the code only to find out it's freakin 3rd person camera. Damamine time.







Good for the younger folks around the house tho.


----------



## Silent Scone

What's your deal with 3rd person? It's just a perspective bro







.

Download that Layers of Fear (First Person) . Scared the living crap out of me.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> Yeah I am one of those that can never have enough things on the sides.
> But anything under 34" is too small for 4k.
> *The 40" 4k Philips is looking pretty good to me lately.*
> 
> I just hope that two Tx will be enough for a 4k and a 1440.


Check out the Crossover 404K, it's the newest 40" Korean 4K. There is a big thread here on OCN but I don't have it bookmarked.


----------



## Silent Scone

The 40" Phillips is a great monitor, came from a Swift here


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Eh, I just can;t do 3rd person camera games... it's like I get these codes for metal gear, TW3, etc and unknowingly download and use the code only to find out it's freakin 3rd person camera. Damamine time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for the younger folks around the house tho.


I generally like First Person much much better, although I did play GTA V single player all the way to the end in Third Person view. For some reason it felt right in that game for me.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> The 40" Phillips is a great monitor, came from a Swift here


What kind of FPS are you getting in various games? I'm thinking about pulling the trigger on a Philips or Crossover 40" VA.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> The 40" Phillips is a great monitor, came from a Swift here


Well, as far as I know you came to huge lag and banding (according to some threads) and back to 60Hz? Now, how is your experience compared, please?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Well, as far as I know you came to huge lag and banding (according to some threads) and back to 60Hz? Now, how is your experience compared, please?


That's the problem with living vicariously through others, so as far as you know - you know nothing









Compared to a 1440p TN panel?

It's brilliant. Don't really notice the 60hz 'debacle' with this panel, and the banding isn't an issue for me, but obviously I wouldn't recommend it for any sprogs who think themselves competitive which would likely apply to any one under the age of 22 on this thread (24 is around the age you stop kidding yourself)







. Colours are also a step in the right direction being VA and excellent blacks.

Of course I'd prefer if it had G-Sync, but I can quite happily live without. Even the new 34" wide aspect and 27" 4K ROG offerings coming Q4 this year don't really appeal to me on paper. 40" 4K is a fantastic place to be.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> That's the problem with living vicariously through others, so as far as you know - you know nothing


Well, that is the very reason I asked you about it - since that is probably the only relevant monitor I had no experience with.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Compared to a 1440p TN panel?
> 
> It's brilliant. Don't really notice the 60hz 'debacle' with this panel, and the banding isn't an issue for me, but obviously I wouldn't recommend it for any sprogs who think themselves competitive which would likely apply to any one under the age of 22 on this thread (24 is around the age you stop kidding yourself)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Colours are also a step in the right direction being VA and excellent blacks.
> 
> Of course I'd prefer if it had G-Sync, but I can quite happily live without. Even the new 34" wide aspect and 27" 4K ROG offerings coming Q4 this year don't really appeal to me on paper. 40" 4K is a fantastic place to be.


Well, one thing I don't mind is the refresh rate of the Swift (have one, next to my 5Ks). Also I liked the curved 34" too... and 32" size of my Dell 4K (and it's real estate power).

I do some video and photo work, texturing, effects but I know VA is fine. What I don't know is how disturbing is its flicker PWM backlight? Crossover is nowhere to be bought in Europe so Philips is the only one I guess...

How much do you miss the smoothness of animations, cursor, movement of any kind...?









I was competitive when I was 15, but then, I got slower and slower and then suddenly nobody played Quake any more.







So, from when CRTs died, I haven't used a fast refresh screen and Swift is so nice in that regard... Does it matter to my in game I play? No, not really...


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> That's the problem with living vicariously through others, so as far as you know - you know nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compared to a 1440p TN panel?
> 
> It's brilliant. Don't really notice the 60hz 'debacle' with this panel, and the banding isn't an issue for me, but obviously I wouldn't recommend it for any sprogs who think themselves competitive which would likely apply to any one under the age of 22 on this thread (24 is around the age you stop kidding yourself)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Colours are also a step in the right direction being VA and excellent blacks.
> 
> Of course I'd prefer if it had G-Sync, but I can quite happily live without. Even the new 34" wide aspect and 27" 4K ROG offerings coming Q4 this year don't really appeal to me on paper. *40" 4K is a fantastic place to be.*


I think you've just convinced me to jump in.


----------



## Silent Scone

It took me a lot to discard the Swift and even when in the first week or so of owning the Phillips it sat quietly on a stool till I could think what to do with it. It is a great monitor. However, short of competitive shooters as said already - this panel just does so many things right. After trying various 4K TN's at 27" or similar, you really need something of this size to appreciate this many pixels, which is why the prospect of the 27" 4K ROG just seems so underwhelming for the price point, refresh rate and G-Sync aside it's not a sell for me.

Goes without saying for the best experience though I would suggest you have two of these cards. If you've read any of my previous posts in here you'll have seen my disgruntled attitude towards SLI beyond this - so two GM200 cards is great for this setup. One is a push, a lot of games you will see respectable performance - but I'd be lying if I said I'd be happy with it


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It took me a lot to discard the Swift and even when in the first week or so of owning the Phillips it sat quietly on a stool till I could think what to do with it. It is a great monitor. However, short of competitive shooters as said already - this panel just does so many things right. After trying various 4K TN's at 27" or similar, you really need something of this size to appreciate this many pixels, which is why the prospect of the 27" 4K ROG just seems so underwhelming for the price point, refresh rate and G-Sync aside it's not a sell for me.
> 
> Goes without saying for the best experience though I would suggest you have two of these cards. If you've read any of my previous posts in here you'll have seen my disgruntled attitude towards SLI beyond this - so two GM200 cards is great for this setup. One is a push, a lot of games you will see respectable performance - but I'd be lying if I said I'd be happy with it


Now... I owned 2x 5K (one now) so I know the benefits of scaling (and incredible clarity) and 2x 32" 4K so I know how real-estate plays out. I am a bit worried about PWM LED









And regarding GPUs, well I had 4x TitanX for a brief time for work, now on a single one. My games work in 5K on a single one at 60Hz so I don't mind.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Now... I owned 2x 5K (one now) so I know the benefits of scaling (and incredible clarity) and 2x 32" 4K so I know how real-estate plays out. I am a bit worried about PWM LED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And regarding GPUs, well I had 4x TitanX for a brief time for work, now on a single one. My games work in 5K on a single one at 60Hz so I don't mind.


I get a bit of PWM flickering on resuming from suspend but it disappears after a few seconds. Some panels might be worse than others so I can't really comment for sure. But honestly, if it bothered me I would sell up. I don't get any when the panel is in use that I notice.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Now... I owned 2x 5K (one now) so I know the benefits of scaling (and incredible clarity) and 2x 32" 4K so I know how real-estate plays out. I am a bit worried about PWM LED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And regarding GPUs, well I had 4x TitanX for a brief time for work, now on a single one. *My games work in 5K on a single one at 60Hz so I don't mind.*


What are you playing?? CS 1.6?


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> What are you playing?? CS 1.6?


Heroes of the Storm, Diablo III, some Battlefield 4, some Company of Heores 2 and here and there Chivalry MW.







BF4 runs fine in low to medium.


----------



## HatallaS

Low to medium!?

I can't play any game unless it's on high or ultra. Don't care about fps as long as it's not under 60.


----------



## SteezyTN

Frys Electronics has the 5960X paired along with the MSI X99A gaming 7 series mobo for $988 + $74 in tax. That's even cheaper than the 5960X is by itself. I was so tempted to pick them up and drop my 4770k, but it's not worth it for gaming.


----------



## romanlegion13th

i Have the Ben Q 4K 32 inch IPS, its a good monitor, nice upgrade from 1440p 27inch
I hate them widescreen monitors, why not make a 34inch with normal ratio

also i do sit about 2-3 feet away so its in my face


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> A 5960x is not going to make a big difference in this aspect with 4K. Your 3770K is not gonna be a choke point to that degree. What kind of FPS are you getting in Heaven 4.0 (sli is not broke AFAIK)??
> Eh, I just can;t do 3rd person camera games... it's like I get these codes for metal gear, TW3, etc and unknowingly download and use the code only to find out it's freakin 3rd person camera. Damamine time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for the younger folks around the house tho.


Idk about Heaven. Gave up benchmarking when I couldn't compete with watercooled Titan X owners.









As for my experience with TW3 at 4K, I saw dips from 60 to 45-50 FPS even when GPU usage was hardly close to 100%. Which is why I suspect that it's my CPU that's holding me back, especially since it's overclocked to 4.4GHz already.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Idk about Heaven. Gave up benchmarking when I couldn't compete with watercooled Titan X owners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for my experience with TW3 at 4K, I saw dips from 60 to 45-50 FPS even when GPU usage was hardly close to 100%. *Which is why I suspect that it's my CPU that's holding me back,* especially since it's overclocked to 4.4GHz already.


Doubt it, personally. GPU usage is rarely optimal in SLI in TW3... I think it's just not well optimized for SLI. I routinely see GPU usage drop to like ~75%/75%, and that was the same on my 4.8 GHz 2600k as it is on my 5930k @ 4.5 or 4.6 GHz. Locked 60fps in that game at 4k is only possible if you are willing to turn down settings. I believe I average something like 55fps with everything maxed and postprocessing AA turned off.

Nvidia's SLI optimization for the past couple years has been garbage. Not many games manage to have all the things necessary for a great SLI experience: stability, 95%+ usage on both GPUs, and 75%+ performance scaling with good frametimes.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Frys Electronics has the 5960X paired along with the MSI X99A gaming 7 series mobo for $988 + $74 in tax. That's even cheaper than the 5960X is by itself. I was so tempted to pick them up and drop my 4770k, but it's not worth it for gaming.


Since when does "worth it" enter into the equation around here?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> i Have the Ben Q 4K 32 inch IPS, its a good monitor, nice upgrade from 1440p 27inch
> I hate them widescreen monitors, why not make a 34inch with normal ratio
> 
> also i do sit about 2-3 feet away so its in my face


I also have one of those, been playing around with it a little. Low Input Lag, NCX took down the frame by frame lag comparison from his review, but it's pretty nice. Very light anti-glare, I still see reflections even though I wish it was glossy, and no PWM backlights. I still want to get a 144Hz 1440P at some point, I have an OCd Catleap 1440P on the 980Ti rig.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Doubt it, personally. GPU usage is rarely optimal in SLI in TW3... I think it's just not well optimized for SLI. I routinely see GPU usage drop to like ~75%/75%, and that was the same on my 4.8 GHz 2600k as it is on my 5930k @ 4.5 or 4.6 GHz. Locked 60fps in that game at 4k is only possible if you are willing to turn down settings. I believe I average something like 55fps with everything maxed and postprocessing AA turned off.
> 
> Nvidia's SLI optimization for the past couple years has been garbage. Not many games manage to have all the things necessary for a great SLI experience: stability, 95%+ usage on both GPUs, and 75%+ performance scaling with good frametimes.


I should have been explicit about this - I did turn off AA. After all, I was playing at 4K on a 21.5" screen.

Idk about frametime, because I wasn't monitoring that. But at 3K, I was mostly at 60FPS (again, without any AA) and it was quite an enjoyable experience.

It's a good thing if it's not my CPU. Because I don't plan on getting my X99 upgrade anytime soon. Thanks for the affirmation, BigMack70.

Btw, hasn't it always been AMD whose scaling has been bad? When and why did Nvidia fall prey to this woe?


----------



## Lordevan83

can you mix waterblock and backplate from different manufacturers? Eg. Aquacomputer block with EK backplate?


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Since when does "worth it" enter into the equation around here?


For $1100 (after tax), do you think a 5960X and MSI X99A is worth it? What kind of FPS would I gain?


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Btw, hasn't it always been AMD whose scaling has been bad? When and why did Nvidia fall prey to this woe?


AMD has typically had better raw performance scaling than Nvidia. The trade off used to be that it came with more microstutter and had a higher number of games where CF would be broken or have zero scaling. So Nvidia was the more reliable choice.

In recent years, AMD has improved their problems substantially, while maintaining their great scaling. Conversely, SLI has really not improved meaningfully for like 4-5 years.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> For $1100 (after tax), do you think a 5960X and MSI X99A is worth it? What kind of FPS would I gain?


If it helps, I upgraded my cpu from a 4.8 ghz 2600k to a 4.6 ghz 5930k, and the difference in games was minimal. Small FPS boost in a couple cpu bound levels of Crysis 3, and without changing framerates, GTA V with ultra grass became playable, as there was no more stuttering in the areas where framerate dropped to 35-40.

If you are playing at a lower resolution than 4k, you may perhaps see more of a difference.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> For $1100 (after tax), do you think a 5960X and MSI X99A is worth it? What kind of FPS would I gain?


I wouldn't have a clue. What I meant was that guys running 5960X/TitanX SLI rigs probably have a skewed worldview in regards to "worth it". It's worth it to me, just because I wanted to try my hand at building an "enthusiast" rig after a few more basic consumer jobs. I needed a 5960X/TitanX SLI rig like I needed another hole in my head.

On the other hand, that's a dang nice price for that gear. But then again, I'm a bad influence


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> AMD has typically had better raw performance scaling than Nvidia. The trade off used to be that it came with more microstutter and had a higher number of games where CF would be broken or have zero scaling. So Nvidia was the more reliable choice.
> 
> In recent years, AMD has improved their problems substantially, while maintaining their great scaling. Conversely, SLI has really not improved meaningfully for like 4-5 years.


Ugh, that sucks.

Thanks for the clarification.

As for the worth of X99 upgrades, they will probably be worth it once DX12 starts making proper use of the cores. So maybe Q3/Q4 next year will be the time that they will truly shine. Hence my decision to stick to the 3770K for now.


----------



## lilchronic

Power target is the first % in the OSD and the second % is gpu usage








3570K @ 5ghz Bottleneck my old 670SLI set up *51 FPS* all cpu cores were 90 to 99%


4790K @ 5ghz and 780Ti bottleneck by the cpu all cores were 85-99% usage *84 FPS*


The 3770k Was around 65 - 72FPS in that spot but cant find the screen shot.

And the 5820k i tried and i couldent even get it to bottleneck. FPS was 120+


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 3570K @ 5ghz Bottleneck my old 670SLI set up *51 FPS* all cpu cores were 90 to 99%
> 
> 4790K @ 5ghz and 780Ti bottleneck by the cpu all cores were 85-99% usage *84 FPS*
> 
> The 3770k Was around 72FPS in that spot but cant find the screen shot.
> 
> And the 5820k i tried and i couldent even get it to bottleneck. FPS was 120+


That level was the one scenario in my entire games library that saw a meaningful FPS boost from a CPU upgrade 2600k-->5930k, though in my case it was something like ~55fps to ~70fps at 4k maximum settings.


----------



## brootalperry

That's interesting. I don't think I've ever seen my CPU usage that high with an (overclocked) OG Titan before. The GPU load is always maxed or close to maxed out in games like TW3 and GTA V but CPU usage never goes that high.

What would be the bottleneck in that situation? The GPU?


----------



## lilchronic

@brootalperry ^^^ Yes the GPU would be the bottleneck.

5820K @ 4.6Ghz Titan X 120FPS


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 3570K @ 5ghz Bottleneck my old 670SLI set up *51 FPS* all cpu cores were 90 to 99%
> 
> 
> 4790K @ 5ghz and 780Ti bottleneck by the cpu all cores were 85-99% usage *84 FPS*
> 
> 
> The 3770k Was around 65 - 72FPS in that spot but cant find the screen shot.
> 
> And the 5820k i tried and i couldent even get it to bottleneck. FPS was 120+


Ah yes. I remember your showing me these screenshots on a separate occasion. Question - is the situation similar in any other game? Because Crysis isn't exactly a favorite for me.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Ah yes. I remember your showing me these screenshots on a separate occasion. Question - is the situation similar in any other game? Because Crysis isn't exactly a favorite for me.


What other games do you play? Crysis 3 is just a beautifully optimized game and takes good advantage of extra cores so i use it as an example. . If you play games that dont use as many cores as crysis 3 then you should be fine i guess, just have to see for yourself, watch your cpu usage in parts where your frame rate and gpu usage is really low.

Dying light when it first came out pegged one core @99% usage and frames dropped to the 50's. Now that it has been out for a long time and patched i got on the other day and noticed the cpu usage was a lot more spread out between the cores and was gettting 70FPS in the same spot when before was getting 50 and 1 core pegged at 99%


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> What other games do you play? Crysis 3 is just a beautifully optimized game and takes good advantage of extra cores so i use it as an example.


Basically AAA titles. For example, TW3, GTA V, AC, FC, and as for ones I haven't played yet, Batman AK, MGSV, Mad Max, TR (2016), NFS (2016) etc.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Basically AAA titles. For example, TW3, GTA V, AC, FC, and as for ones I haven't played yet, Batman AK, MGSV, Mad Max, TR (2016), NFS (2016) etc.


Some of these new games are still GPU bound. But as long as you maintain 60FPS @ 4k with out the cpu bottleneking you below 60FPS then i think you should be ok.

Here are some vides i think give a pretty good understanding and Explanation


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Some of these new games are still GPU bound. But as long as you maintain 60FPS @ 4k with out the cpu bottleneking you below 60FPS then i think you should be ok.
> 
> Here are some vides i think give a pretty good understanding and Explanation


Thanks. The 6700K seems to be considerably faster than the 3770K depending on the title.

But hopefully I'll be able to ride the 3770K out till the advent of DirectX12 games, and then upgrade to an octa/hexa-core when it will actually be warranted.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> What's your deal with 3rd person? It's just a perspective bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Download that Layers of Fear (First Person) . Scared the living crap out of me.


lol - I'll try it out.







(IDK, the 3rd person camera messes with me somehow. very "uncomfortable")
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> That's the problem with living vicariously through others, so as far as you know - you know nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compared to a 1440p TN panel?
> 
> It's brilliant. Don't really notice the 60hz 'debacle' with this panel, and the banding isn't an issue for me, but obviously I wouldn't recommend it for any sprogs who think themselves competitive which would likely apply to any one under the age of 22 on this thread (24 is around the age you stop kidding yourself)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Colours are also a step in the right direction being VA and excellent blacks.
> 
> Of course I'd prefer if it had G-Sync, but I can quite happily live without. Even the new 34" wide aspect and 27" 4K ROG offerings coming Q4 this year don't really appeal to me on paper. *40" 4K is a fantastic* place to be.


probably the right size for PC. (he says looking at a 27" 4K and a 50" 4K







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Idk about Heaven. Gave up benchmarking when I couldn't compete with watercooled Titan X owners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for my experience with TW3 at 4K, I saw dips from 60 to 45-50 FPS even when GPU usage was hardly close to 100%. Which is why I suspect that it's my CPU that's holding me back, especially since it's overclocked to 4.4GHz already.


Wasn't really interested in "comp bench) aspect, just trying to gauge the performance of your kit, that's all.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Power target is the first % in the OSD and the second % is gpu usage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3570K @ 5ghz Bottleneck my old 670SLI set up *51 FPS* all cpu cores were 90 to 99%
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4790K @ 5ghz and 780Ti bottleneck by the cpu all cores were 85-99% usage *84 FPS*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 3770k Was around 65 - 72FPS in that spot but cant find the screen shot.
> 
> And the 5820k i tried and i couldent even get it to bottleneck. FPS was 120+


isn't this effect really dependent on the resolution? low res play = more cpu involvement. At 4K, seems like the GPU is the choke point, if there is one.


----------



## boakun

Does anyone have the bios for the EVGA Titan X Hybrid gpu?

Thank You


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - I'll try it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (IDK, the 3rd person camera messes with me somehow. very "uncomfortable")
> probably the right size for PC. (he says looking at a 27" 4K and a 50" 4K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Wasn't really interested in "comp bench) aspect, just trying to gauge the performance of your kit, that's all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> isn't this effect really dependent on the resolution? low res play = more cpu involvement. At 4K, seems like the GPU is the choke point, if there is one.


Well yeah at a lower res your pushing a lot more frames per second and making the cpu work harder.

If i had enough gpu power to push 4k above 60FPS but had a [email protected] 5ghz it would bottleneck in that spot in crysis 3 where the cpu is maxed out and only able to allow 50FPS


----------



## HatallaS

Just to give you an idea, the 5820k at a 4.4, never goes above 25% use in any game, sometimes it spikes at 30%.
Those CPUs are overkill, but the reason why I got it is simple, less use, less heat, quieter.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - I'll try it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (IDK, the 3rd person camera messes with me somehow. very "uncomfortable")
> probably the right size for PC. (he says looking at a 27" 4K and a 50" 4K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Wasn't really interested in "comp bench) aspect, just trying to gauge the performance of your kit, that's all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> isn't this effect really dependent on the resolution? low res play = more cpu involvement. At 4K, seems like the GPU is the choke point, if there is one.


Will Valley scores suffice?


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> Low to medium!?
> 
> I can't play any game unless it's on high or ultra. Don't care about fps as long as it's not under 60.


Well, to get 60 at 5K you need quite some details reduction. Fun is that BF4 looks awesome at low too.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Will Valley scores suffice?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Eh, Valley is a bit buggy in SLI at times, Heaven 4.0 is not... but it's pretty clear from the valley score panel that your two cards are not seeing the same driver install, and the IGPU needs to be turned off in bios. Your two cards should not report individually like that. Download the latest version od DDU and completely sweep your system of NV drivers.. Enter bios and switch off the igpu unless you have a monitor connected to the motherboard ports and are mixing panels that way. (which has issues). Load the latest 355 driver (.. yeah, I know, but lets sort this out). Do a custom install: no #D stuff, NO geforce experience, and no audio driver if you do not use the gpu audio.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Well yeah at a lower res your pushing a lot more frames per second and making the cpu work harder.
> 
> If i had enough gpu power to push 4k above 60FPS but had a [email protected] 5ghz it would bottleneck in that spot in crysis 3 where the cpu is maxed out and only able to allow 50FPS


that's what I'm sayin. At 1080P, sure the cpu is in play. At 4K, or even 1440P/144Hz, much less so.


----------



## unreality

Hey there,

Got a question regarding lilchronics mod10 Bios. I just tried it and couldnt overvolt the card more than 100mV in Nvidia Inspector. The total voltage in gpuz showed 1.237. Seems i should be able to extend the voltage slider to 112mV. Is this only possible with Afterburner? i really like the minimalistic touch of Inspector and creating shortcuts to OC to different levels. This would make the lilchronic bios worthless for me. Or is there another way to unlock full voltage control in inspector?

Cheers!

EDIT:
even with AB and +112mV voltage remains at 1.237. Something is wrong here on my end?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> Hey there,
> 
> Got a question regarding lilchronics mod10 Bios. I just tried it and couldnt overvolt the card more than 100mV in Nvidia Inspector. The total voltage in gpuz showed 1.237. Seems i should be able to extend the voltage slider to 112mV. Is this only possible with Afterburner? i really like the minimalistic touch of Inspector and creating shortcuts to OC to different levels. This would make the lilchronic bios worthless for me. Or is there another way to unlock full voltage control in inspector?
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> EDIT:
> even with AB and +112mV voltage remains at 1.237. Something is wrong here on my end?


Are you sure the flash worked? Open gpuZ, drop a copy of the current bios to your desktop, change ".rom" to ".txt" and post that here.


----------



## unreality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Are you sure the flash worked? Open gpuZ, drop a copy of the current bios to your desktop, change ".rom" to ".txt" and post that here.


Im pretty sure it worked, i had the ultimate before and some things like vendor ID and boost clock changed already.

heres the saved bios nontheless:

GM200.txt 221k .txt file


----------



## ocvn

I have same problem. 4 gigavyte titan X and 1 card run 8x only. Can't find how it run it 8x and under rma process.
A symptom is when i tested with single card, 8x run fine. However if i run 2-3 way sli, the usage for all of them drop down to 60-90% in Firestrike Ultra and Heaven. If replace the 8x card by a 16x card, everything run normal.
Don't know anyone have same problem as us. Flash all bios in this thread and the 8x didnt change


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> Hey there,
> 
> Got a question regarding lilchronics mod10 Bios. I just tried it and couldnt overvolt the card more than 100mV in Nvidia Inspector. The total voltage in gpuz showed 1.237. Seems i should be able to extend the voltage slider to 112mV. Is this only possible with Afterburner? i really like the minimalistic touch of Inspector and creating shortcuts to OC to different levels. This would make the lilchronic bios worthless for me. Or is there another way to unlock full voltage control in inspector?
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> EDIT:
> even with AB and +112mV voltage remains at 1.237. Something is wrong here on my end?


That's weird, not sure what the problem is.

can you send me your original bios?
also what voltage did your card run with stick bios, lowest and max voltage

for my card it was 1.174v with no voltage added and 1.243v with voltage slider maxed.


----------



## unreality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> That's weird, not sure what the problem is.
> 
> can you send me your original bios?
> also what voltage did your card run with stick bios, lowest and max voltage
> 
> for my card it was 1.174v with no voltage added and 1.243v with voltage slider maxed.


I got a normal EVGA NON superclocked. i cant really remember what voltage my card ran, since i didnt have the stock voltage on for very long. i think it was 1.168 at stock. ASIC of my card is 74,1%. But i dont know if this is a card problem really.

Heres my original EVGA BIOS:

GM2002.txt 221k .txt file


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> Im pretty sure it worked, i had the ultimate before and some things like vendor ID and boost clock changed already.
> 
> heres the saved bios nontheless:
> 
> GM200.txt 221k .txt file


yeah - that's the mod bios. I'nm using mod 3 and it works very well for 24/7. I do use cyclops3 for benching... probably only a habit.! (kudos Lilchronic!)

it should do this:


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> I got a normal EVGA NON superclocked. i cant really remember what voltage my card ran, since i didnt have the stock voltage on for very long. i think it was 1.168 at stock. ASIC of my card is 74,1%. But i dont know if this is a card problem really.
> 
> Heres my original EVGA BIOS:
> 
> GM2002.txt 221k .txt file


yeah i dont know man thats weird not all cards will react the same i guess? I dont think its a problem with your card but probably my bios. have you tried another bios and been able to use 1.274v?


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Eh, Valley is a bit buggy in SLI at times, Heaven 4.0 is not... but it's pretty clear from the valley score panel that your two cards are not seeing the same driver install, and the IGPU needs to be turned off in bios. Your two cards should not report individually like that. Download the latest version od DDU and completely sweep your system of NV drivers.. Enter bios and switch off the igpu unless you have a monitor connected to the motherboard ports and are mixing panels that way. (which has issues). Load the latest 355 driver (.. yeah, I know, but lets sort this out). Do a custom install: no #D stuff, NO geforce experience, and no audio driver if you do not use the gpu audio.
> that's what I'm sayin. At 1080P, sure the cpu is in play. At 4K, or even 1440P/144Hz, much less so.


Need I do it in that order - uninstall drivers>disable iGPU>reinstall drivers?

This is the best I could do in disabling iGPU. Any advice would be appreciated.


And yes, those Valley runs were with these settings.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Need I do it in that order - uninstall drivers>disable iGPU>reinstall drivers?
> 
> This is the best I could do in disabling iGPU. Any advice would be appreciated.


if you are not using the iGPU you can disable it at any time - looks disabled in that shot. Here's how to clean sweep: disable sli, run DDU (will enter Safe Mode) "Clean and Restart". load the new driver (or your favorite version). restart, enable SLI - check Valley for a clean report...


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if you are not using the iGPU you can disable it at any time - looks disabled in that shot. Here's how to clean sweep: disable sli, run DDU (will enter Safe Mode) "Clean and Restart". load the new driver (or your favorite version). restart, enable SLI - check Valley for a clean report...


I thought it was disabled with those BIOS settings too. But then, you see my Valley run shots, right? I don't know what to make of this.

And yes, I've done DDU clean install before, and it still doesn't fix things.

Any further advice on how I can fix it would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## HatallaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocvn*
> 
> I have same problem. 4 gigavyte titan X and 1 card run 8x only. Can't find how it run it 8x and under rma process.
> A symptom is when i tested with single card, 8x run fine. However if i run 2-3 way sli, the usage for all of them drop down to 60-90% in Firestrike Ultra and Heaven. If replace the 8x card by a 16x card, everything run normal.
> Don't know anyone have same problem as us. Flash all bios in this thread and the 8x didnt change


I had the same problem, well I am only running one card, and it was stock at x8.
Took t back to the shop after testing everything I knew and their engineer decided to RMA the card.
Send an email to whom ever u bought it from and they will advice u on your options.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I thought it was disabled with those BIOS settings too. But then, you see my Valley run shots, right? I don't know what to make of this.
> 
> And yes, I've done DDU clean install before, and it still doesn't fix things.
> 
> Any further advice on how I can fix it would be appreciated. Thanks.


Disable the igpu ram reserve on that same bios page.

So, after DDU, open device manager.. what driver is running the cards? Microsoft? if yes, what does a new install show in Valley? Be sure to delete that lucid logic krap too.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Disable the igpu ram reserve on that same bios page.
> 
> So, after DDU, open device manager.. what driver is running the cards? Microsoft? if yes, what does a new install show in Valley? Be sure to delete that lucid logic krap too.


The iGPU RAM reserve can only be set to Auto or a certain amount of MB. Nothing else, at least not on that same BIOS page.

Lucid Logix is nowhere to be found on my system.

Also, do motherboard BIOS updates contain the updates from the previous versions as well? I think I went straight from 1703 to 1903 but the 1803 had some update related to onboard VGA.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> The iGPU RAM reserve can only be set to Auto or a certain amount of MB. Nothing else, at least not on that same BIOS page.
> 
> Lucid Logix is nowhere to be found on my system.
> 
> Also, do motherboard BIOS updates contain the updates from the previous versions as well? I think I went straight from 1703 to 1903 but the 1803 had some update related to onboard VGA.


yes, the bios updates are cumulative... barring any fixes that needed fixing.









OKay, so... after a latest DDU sweep and NV driver reinstall..... What do you get in valley report?


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes, the bios updates are cumulative... barring any fixes that needed fixing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKay, so... after a latest DDU sweep and NV driver reinstall..... What do you get in valley report?


After DDU and clean install:


MS driver is still showing up. Now what?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> After DDU and clean install:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MS driver is still showing up. Now what?


daaum. only thing I can think of is the iGPU settings on the bios screenshot is not active (somehow). In other words, the bios setting is not being loaded. It's drastic, but a flash (or reflash, or bios flashback) can work. Bios can get corrupted. Sorry Bro, we're running out of options unless you can get the iGPU disabled.


----------



## achilles73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> Im pretty sure it worked, i had the ultimate before and some things like vendor ID and boost clock changed already.
> 
> heres the saved bios nontheless:
> 
> GM200.txt 221k .txt file


I'm using the same mod10 bios and its working great.
I can max in AB the voltage slider and go up to 1.26x, and it can do 1520/8100 totally stable anything.

Sorry for the dumb question, because i don't really know if this is really needed and if is the cause of your problem...
but did you enabled in AB, the "unlock voltage control - reference design" ?


----------



## unreality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yeah i dont know man thats weird not all cards will react the same i guess? I dont think its a problem with your card but probably my bios. have you tried another bios and been able to use 1.274v?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *achilles73*
> 
> I'm using the same mod10 bios and its working great.
> I can max in AB the voltage slider and go up to 1.26x, and it can do 1520/8100 totally stable anything.
> 
> Sorry for the dumb question, because i don't really know if this is really needed and if is the cause of your problem...
> but did you enabled in AB, the "unlock voltage control - reference design" ?


Yes with fixed 1.274 Bioses it worked before. And yes got those settings ins AB. Still not working -> 1.237 in GPUZ and Inspector Sensors.

Strange, that im the only one here with that problem









EDIT: putting +75mV makes the voltage 1.237 already. But anything higher seems to have no effect.


----------



## nano444

good evening
my overclock card its 1.243 v 1460Mhz core and 3760Mhz memory
the temp exceed 70°
settings game battlefield: 1080 MSAAx4 ultra 144Mhz
this temperature can cause slight micro stutting???

thanks and regards


----------



## Dango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nano444*
> 
> good evening
> my overclock card its 1.243 v 1460Mhz core and 3760Mhz memory
> the temp exceed 70°
> settings game battlefield: 1080 MSAAx4 ultra 144Mhz
> this temperature can cause slight micro stutting???
> 
> thanks and regards


No, I think that micro stutting either cause by unstable overclock or defect card (if something happened without overclock).


----------



## nano444

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dango*
> 
> No, I think that micro stutting either cause by unstable overclock or defect card (if something happened without overclock).


thanks for answer
with original bios and no overclock( I have not because no backup when i installed bios mod ) no micro stuttering, extremely fluid


----------



## Dango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nano444*
> 
> thanks for answer
> with original bios and no overclock( I have not because no backup when i installed bios mod ) no micro stuttering, extremely fluid


You can always find BIOS at Techpowerup GPU Database.


----------



## nano444

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dango*
> 
> You can always find BIOS at Techpowerup GPU Database.


there is no t bios asus


----------



## Dango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nano444*
> 
> there is no t bios asus


They are the same. Just download Version 84.00.1F.00.01 for Nvidia,


----------



## nano444

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dango*
> 
> They are the same. Just download Version 84.00.1F.00.01 for Nvidia,


ok but i remember Version 84.00.1F.00.40 because look the number version before flash mod bios
i not find on the web


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> daaum. only thing I can think of is the iGPU settings on the bios screenshot is not active (somehow). In other words, the bios setting is not being loaded. It's drastic, but a flash (or reflash, or bios flashback) can work. Bios can get corrupted. Sorry Bro, we're running out of options unless you can get the iGPU disabled.


Tried flashing to the 1803 BIOS and ended up corrupting my Windows (error says some file called 'winload' is corrupted) and when I enter the disc to repair it, Windows cannot detect a Windows partition. So, everything's on hold until I fix this.

I do wonder how a BIOS flash can end up corrupting Windows though.

EDIT: Not to mislead anyone, but I'm talking about flashing my motherboard's BIOS, NOT GPU.


----------



## KedarWolf

Can someone with an ASUS Titan X save the bios in GPU-Z and add it as an attachment in a post here.

Sadly I can say I never backed mine up when I flashed it.


----------



## achilles73

Hi, this is my Asus Titan X, original bios, i did this backup the first day i buy it.
Please check if this is what you need, i don't know wich specific version number this bios is.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/tds45e6wwu70lmi/original.rom?dl=0


----------



## KedarWolf

Thank you.


----------



## cstkl1

its insane how much the drivers with windows 10 has improved
1405 sli now gpu score is 40455k..... so far in most games its definitely more than win 8.1
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6017864


----------



## KedarWolf

I have three Titan X's in tri-sli. In Windows 8.1 with ACX 2.0 coolers top card temps never go above 80C while gaming, second card is around 70C, bottom lower. In Windows 10 no matter the NVIDIA settings for the game top card goes aver 90C and it's not the cooler installed wrong because it doesn't matter which card is top, same temps.

Anyone else have this trouble with Windows 10?

Edit: I'm using MSI Afterburner to monitor the temps.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> its insane how much the drivers with windows 10 has improved
> 1405 sli now gpu score is 40455k..... so far in most games its definitely more than win 8.1
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6017864
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


sub that *here*


----------



## ahnafakeef

@Jpmboy Corrupted Windows while trying to flash a BIOS to motherboard (and no, I have no idea how or why that happened), reinstalled everything, and this is what I got. So I guess the iGPU issue has been solved.



But what's bizarre is that this is with default BIOS settings, which means iGPU is probably enabled in the BIOS.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> @Jpmboy Corrupted Windows while trying to flash a BIOS to motherboard (and no, I have no idea how or why that happened), reinstalled everything, and this is what I got. So I guess the iGPU issue has been solved.
> 
> 
> 
> But what's bizarre is that this is with default BIOS settings, which means iGPU is probably enabled in the BIOS.


now that's how it's supposed to look! Sometimes, the machine check error trap (correctable errors) can be real beneficial... but over time it can mask an underlying instability issue that will corrupt an OS and/or a bios install. Always flash with "Defaults" loaded... and every once in a while open a command prompt and type in "sfc /scannow" if it returns anything but "no integrity violations found" you can assume that things beyond what system file checker identified are likely corrupted too. Either repair or reinstall. One exception is sometimes language packs are omitted from the OOB install and wil show up as a violation- ignore those. the cbs file is huge, I have a command to find the errors and drop a distilled report to your desktop. COmmand is entered in an elevated cmnd prompt: "findstr /c:"[SR]" %windir%\Logs\CBS\CBS.log >"%userprofile%\Desktop\sfcdetails.txt"
no quotes of course.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

If you have errors detected, run

dism /online /cleanup-image /restorehealth

in the elevated command prompt, let it run, and re-boot. It'll stay at 20% for a while, just let it do its thing.


----------



## HatallaS

I still can't update to windows 10. Tells me my system is not compatible yet...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> If you have errors detected, run
> 
> dism /online /cleanup-image /restorehealth
> 
> in the elevated command prompt, let it run, and re-boot. It'll stay at 20% for a while, just let it do its thing.










+1


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Well this is interesting;


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I have three Titan X's in tri-sli. In Windows 8.1 with ACX 2.0 coolers top card temps never go above 80C while gaming, second card is around 70C, bottom lower. In Windows 10 no matter the NVIDIA settings for the game top card goes aver 90C and it's not the cooler installed wrong because it doesn't matter which card is top, same temps.
> 
> Anyone else have this trouble with Windows 10?
> 
> Edit: I'm using MSI Afterburner to monitor the temps.


That is going to happen with those types of coolers.

I have Titan X in SLI but they are water cooled. I also have windows 10


----------



## Jayboy83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> I still can't update to windows 10. Tells me my system is not compatible yet...


That's what I kept getting told, but if you go to their website you can upgrade anyway. You don't have to wait for them to tell you its OK.


----------



## nano444

good evening
this is micro stutting????
Titan x oc 1460Mhz
Settings Ultra MSAAX4
144Mhz
only in open spaces there is a picture not Smoothly


----------



## hacktastic

i want to flash a new bios on the card and im having some trouble understanding the guide.

1. Get nvflash from the first post. http://bit.ly/1LYAntY *Done*

2. Get the BIOS (.rom). Save to the same dir. *Done* both nvflash and lilchronic-mod10.rom are in the same folder.

3. cmd window:
Start, Run, cmd, right-click, Run as Administrator, go to the nvflash folder.
Shows cards in system with ID *What does it mean by "shows cards in system with id"*

nvflash --list *What am I supposed to do with this? type it in to cmd prompt?*

4. Device Manager:
Start, run, device manager
in Display adapters. right click/Disable all cards

5. cmd window:
To flash:

nvflash -6 GM200.rom *So type "nvflash -6 lilchronic-mod10.rom" in the cmd prompt? that wont work...*

Where GM200 is whatever BIOS you're using. Index option to specify which card to flash, ie.

nvflash -6 --index=0 GM200.rom *so type "nvflash -6 --index=o lilchronic-mod10.rom" somewhere?*

You will have to confirm 'y' a few times.

6. Device Manager:
in Display adapters. right click/Enable all cards

7. Reboot, let the card get set up, reboot again.


----------



## HatallaS

It's very easy, only about 3 steps, this guys is a little enconventional but it gets the job done.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Here's another guide with screen shots
http://www.overclock.net/t/1523391/easy-nvflash-guide-with-pictures-for-gtx-970-980


----------



## G227

Hi all! So I'm finally getting to my full custom loop adventure with my soon to be two-way SLI titanX build. Have two quick questions regarding waterblock installation.

1) I'm using the Aquacomputer waterblock and active backplate. My question is, *should I - in addition to the green zones (shown on the picture bellow) cover also other areas like the buck controllers? If so, which areas?* I have marked 3 zones - red, 2x orange (without the green fill) and blue so its easier for you to tell me which ones to do. The reason I'm asking is that I know some other companies do suggest to cover these areas



2) I have both MX-2 and Phobya He-greasse Extreame ready. I have heard Phobya is the better choice, but now that I'm about to install it, I saw one reviewer claiming that it is very hard to spread and one can't use the "pea" method, but rather spread the paste. From my experience thats not ideal (to say the least), but if the paste is too thick I might not have a choice.

*Does any of you have any experience with the Phobya and its application? Should I spread it when applying to the GPU core and the VRAM modules?* I know this might not be well-placed question, but I couldn't find any thermal-paste specific section of the forum. If you know a place though, please do refer me!

Thanks a lot!


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Hi all! So I'm finally getting to my full custom loop adventure with my soon to be two-way SLI titanX build. Have two quick questions regarding waterblock installation.
> 
> 1) I'm using the Aquacomputer waterblock and active backplate. My question is, *should I - in addition to the green zones (shown on the picture bellow) cover also other areas like the buck controllers? If so, which areas?* I have marked 3 zones - red, 2x orange (without the green fill) and blue so its easier for you to tell me which ones to do. The reason I'm asking is that I know some other companies do suggest to cover these areas
> 
> 
> 
> 2) I have both MX-2 and Phobya He-greasse Extreame ready. I have heard Phobya is the better choice, but now that I'm about to install it, I saw one reviewer claiming that it is very hard to spread and one can't use the "pea" method, but rather spread the paste. From my experience thats not ideal (to say the least), but if the paste is too thick I might not have a choice.
> 
> *Does any of you have any experience with the Phobya and its application? Should I spread it when applying to the GPU core and the VRAM modules?* I know this might not be well-placed question, but I couldn't find any thermal-paste specific section of the forum. If you know a place though, please do refer me!
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Hey. I just followed standard instructions for what to cover and what not to cover with my blocks so I can't answer that part for you. As for paste, I got the Phobya Nanogrease Extreme for the VRAM due to the non-conductive nature. It was a toss up between that and Grizzy Kryonaut. Yours should work fine as well. But f#$k MX-2. Chuck it out. Lol.







For the actual GPU die, you want to use CLU. No excuses. Far better stuff. Also since VRAM heat transfer isn't a huge issue, you don't have to worry much about over-application. Just put a decent pea sized bit on each VRAM chip, and you'll see once you tighten the block on, it'll spread out and actually pop out from the sides of the VRAM chips. But for CLU, you definitely want to put as thin of a layer as you possibly can. It spreads out amazingly well. I prefer to apply a layer to both the die, and to the block. Again...super thin layers. Works great.

I also hope you got the active cooled backplate since you went with Aquacomputers. Hope that helps.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hacktastic*
> 
> i want to flash a new bios on the card and im having some trouble understanding the guide.
> 
> 1. Get nvflash from the first post. http://bit.ly/1LYAntY *Done*
> 
> 2. Get the BIOS (.rom). Save to the same dir. *Done* both nvflash and lilchronic-mod10.rom are in the same folder.
> 
> 3. cmd window:
> Start, Run, cmd, right-click, Run as Administrator, go to the nvflash folder.
> Shows cards in system with ID *What does it mean by "shows cards in system with id"*
> 
> nvflash --list *What am I supposed to do with this? type it in to cmd prompt?*
> 
> 4. Device Manager:
> Start, run, device manager
> in Display adapters. right click/Disable all cards
> 
> 5. cmd window:
> To flash:
> 
> nvflash -6 GM200.rom *So type "nvflash -6 lilchronic-mod10.rom" in the cmd prompt? that wont work...*
> 
> Where GM200 is whatever BIOS you're using. Index option to specify which card to flash, ie.
> 
> nvflash -6 --index=0 GM200.rom *so type "nvflash -6 --index=o lilchronic-mod10.rom" somewhere?*
> 
> You will have to confirm 'y' a few times.
> 
> 6. Device Manager:
> in Display adapters. right click/Enable all cards
> 
> 7. Reboot, let the card get set up, reboot again.


1) use this NV flash: NVFlash_Certs_Bypassed_v5.227_x64
2) open dev manager expand display adapters, select and disable the NV driver (right click>disable)
3) open the NVFlash folder:

Win7: shift-rt-click in the folder > "open command window here"
W8/8.1/10: file>open> command prompt as admin

4) type:

nvflash --protectoff
nvflash -6 newromname.rom
Hit Y every time asked

Exit the cmnd window after the flash finishes

6) enable the drivers in dev manager.
7) reboot

easy. done!


----------



## HatallaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Hi all! So I'm finally getting to my full custom loop adventure with my soon to be two-way SLI titanX build. Have two quick questions regarding waterblock installation.
> 
> 1) I'm using the Aquacomputer waterblock and active backplate. My question is, *should I - in addition to the green zones (shown on the picture bellow) cover also other areas like the buck controllers? If so, which areas?* I have marked 3 zones - red, 2x orange (without the green fill) and blue so its easier for you to tell me which ones to do. The reason I'm asking is that I know some other companies do suggest to cover these areas
> 
> 
> 
> 2) I have both MX-2 and Phobya He-greasse Extreame ready. I have heard Phobya is the better choice, but now that I'm about to install it, I saw one reviewer claiming that it is very hard to spread and one can't use the "pea" method, but rather spread the paste. From my experience thats not ideal (to say the least), but if the paste is too thick I might not have a choice.
> 
> *Does any of you have any experience with the Phobya and its application? Should I spread it when applying to the GPU core and the VRAM modules?* I know this might not be well-placed question, but I couldn't find any thermal-paste specific section of the forum. If you know a place though, please do refer me!
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Very curious about the active backplate


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Hey. I just followed standard instructions for what to cover and what not to cover with my blocks so I can't answer that part for you. As for paste, I got the Phobya Nanogrease Extreme for the VRAM due to the non-conductive nature. It was a toss up between that and Grizzy Kryonaut. Yours should work fine as well. But f#$k MX-2. Chuck it out. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the actual GPU die, you want to use CLU. No excuses. Far better stuff. Also since VRAM heat transfer isn't a huge issue, you don't have to worry much about over-application. Just put a decent pea sized bit on each VRAM chip, and you'll see once you tighten the block on, it'll spread out and actually pop out from the sides of the VRAM chips. But for CLU, you definitely want to put as thin of a layer as you possibly can. It spreads out amazingly well. I prefer to apply a layer to both the die, and to the block. Again...super thin layers. Works great.
> 
> I also hope you got the active cooled backplate since you went with Aquacomputers. Hope that helps.


Hey thanks for an answer! Don't know what you meant by CLU. This: http://www.coollaboratory.com/en/products/liquid-ultra/ ? I have looked at using the Indigo Extreme (http://www.xtremerigs.net/2013/03/14/indigo-extreme-review-guide/), but decided against it because it would give me a little better performance (maybe like 2C; I have 5820K @1.25V, dual SLI Titan X 1.274V with 1x MO-RA 420 -> 9x140mm) which a) is not that significant and b) seemed hard to apply and remove. Assuming its what you meant, is it that much better then Phobya? It seemed easier to apply in the video.

Thanks!

Btw, I do have the active backplate







that's the very reason I went with Aquacomputer - their VRM cooling is just miles ahead of anybody out there; otherwise EK is a solid choice and they provide much better thermal pads with the block so its a better deal IMHO.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> Very curious about the active backplate


As I wrote above, its supposed to do well for them VRMs. Here is the 980 test: http://www.xtremerigs.net/2015/04/02/aquacomputer-kryographics-for-gtx-980-review-aquacomputers-gtx-980-water-block-active-backplate/5/ - and this was tested with only the stock thermal pads which are 3W/mK - if you swap them for some fujipoly like me - it should be even better







. I know one other person at least has them here and he was satisfied.


----------



## HatallaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Hey thanks for an answer! Don't know what you meant by CLU. This: http://www.coollaboratory.com/en/products/liquid-ultra/ ? I have looked at using the Indigo Extreme (http://www.xtremerigs.net/2013/03/14/indigo-extreme-review-guide/), but decided against it because it would give me a little better performance (maybe like 2C; I have 5820K @1.25V, dual SLI Titan X 1.274V with 1x MO-RA 420 -> 9x140mm) which a) is not that significant and b) seemed hard to apply and remove. Assuming its what you meant, is it that much better then Phobya? It seemed easier to apply in the video.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Btw, I do have the active backplate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's the very reason I went with Aquacomputer - their VRM cooling is just miles ahead of anybody out there; otherwise EK is a solid choice and they provide much better thermal pads with the block so its a better deal IMHO.
> As I wrote above, its supposed to do well for them VRMs. Here is the 980 test: http://www.xtremerigs.net/2015/04/02/aquacomputer-kryographics-for-gtx-980-review-aquacomputers-gtx-980-water-block-active-backplate/5/ - and this was tested with only the stock thermal pads which are 3W/mK - if you swap them for some fujipoly like me - it should be even better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I know one other person at least has them here and he was satisfied.


That looks pretty impressive.
Compatible with EK blocks is a plus. Any shop u recommend for getting them and the TIM?


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Hey thanks for an answer! Don't know what you meant by CLU. This: http://www.coollaboratory.com/en/products/liquid-ultra/ ? I have looked at using the Indigo Extreme (http://www.xtremerigs.net/2013/03/14/indigo-extreme-review-guide/), but decided against it because it would give me a little better performance (maybe like 2C; I have 5820K @1.25V, dual SLI Titan X 1.274V with 1x MO-RA 420 -> 9x140mm) which a) is not that significant and b) seemed hard to apply and remove. Assuming its what you meant, is it that much better then Phobya? It seemed easier to apply in the video.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Btw, I do have the active backplate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's the very reason I went with Aquacomputer - their VRM cooling is just miles ahead of anybody out there; otherwise EK is a solid choice and they provide much better thermal pads with the block so its a better deal IMHO.
> As I wrote above, its supposed to do well for them VRMs. Here is the 980 test: http://www.xtremerigs.net/2015/04/02/aquacomputer-kryographics-for-gtx-980-review-aquacomputers-gtx-980-water-block-active-backplate/5/ - and this was tested with only the stock thermal pads which are 3W/mK - if you swap them for some fujipoly like me - it should be even better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I know one other person at least has them here and he was satisfied.


I use indigo extreme for my CPU and I highly recommend it. I saw far better than 2c temp drops from it while running 5.2GHz. But honestly I wouldn't bother for your GPU. Yes CLU is coollaboratory ultra. It's the best. I don't believe you can even install Indigo Extreme for your GPU based on the installation method required. Even if you can...it would be incredibly hard to do, and you'd most likely not install it properly, resulting in sub-optimal application. So I really wouldn't try it even if it were theoretically possible. CLU itself is so good that 99% of your cooling will then depend on just your pumps/radiator. CLU provides several times better heat transfer than Phobya. Phobya is the best (or second best, if you consider the new Grizzly Kryonaut) for non-conductive pastes. But CLU is just liquid metal. Pretty much nothing can beat it. It bonds to the metal you put it on so well that you have to scrape the residue off with a bristle pad later. Installation of CLU is also incredibly easy. Start with a very small amount in the center of the GPU die, and use the brush to spread it across the entire surface. If you can no longer spread it, add a tad bit more. You're basically guaranteed to have 100% perfect coverage as you don't have to worry about Pea size drop, X pattern, etc etc...you yourself apply and verify the perfect coverage before putting on the block. Only downside is...as it's liquid metal...you can't use it on the VRAM. So stick to Phobya or Grizzly for that part.

Just for reference...my cards idle at 3c above ambient using CLU. It's kind of trippy seeing 23c idle temps on an overclocked Titan X at a constant 1.3v+ And at 8100MHz on the memory, the VRAM doesn't go above 50-55c after extended usage.


----------



## unreality

Did you guys try the Infiltrator DX12 benchmark?

First thing i can say is, it is VERY taxing. My countless hours stable OC crashed like a minute into it and i got artifacts the first few seconds already. Should be good to test your OC with.

Here are my Benchmarks so far:

1080p

TITAN X (1012/7000)

DX11
15640, 210000, 31, 149, *74.476*
DX12
13525, 210000, 29, 112, *64.405*

TITAN X (1402/8400)

DX11
18316, 210000, 32, 159, *87.219*
DX12
17209, 210000, 29, 166, *81.948*

Also note that memory OC isnt worth it at all at this resolution:
1402/*8400* -> 87.219
1402/*7000* -> 86.333

EDIT 4K Benches:

4K 3840x2160

Titan X 1350/8400 (had to lower at 1.168 for stability)

DX11
6915, 210000, *9, 69, 32.929*
DX12
5747, 210000, *9, 69, 27.367*

DX12 feels much more smoothly at this reolution.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> Did you guys try the Infiltrator DX12 benchmark?
> 
> First thing i can say is, it is VERY taxing. My countless hours stable OC crashed like a minute into it and i got artifacts the first few seconds already. Should be good to test your OC with.
> 
> Here are my Benchmarks so far:
> 
> 1080p
> 
> TITAN X (1012/7000)
> 
> DX11
> 15640, 210000, 31, 149, *74.476*
> DX12
> 13525, 210000, 29, 112, *64.405*
> 
> TITAN X (1402/8400)
> 
> DX11
> 18316, 210000, 32, 159, *87.219*
> DX12
> 17209, 210000, 29, 166, *81.948*
> 
> Also note that memory OC isnt worth it at all at this resolution:
> 1402/*8400* -> 87.219
> 1402/*7000* -> 86.333
> 
> EDIT 4K Benches:
> 
> 4K 3840x2160
> 
> Titan X 1350/8400 (had to lower at 1.168 for stability)
> 
> DX11
> 6915, 210000, *9, 69, 32.929*
> DX12
> 5747, 210000, *9, 69, 27.367*
> 
> DX12 feels much more smoothly at this reolution.


I stress test the hell out of my cards for stability including turning off the radiator fans and letting them burn up a bit so I had no stability issues at 1500/8100. Best I could get for FPS under DX12 was 105. Problem is the majority of the test, the GPU was maxed out. So the benefits of DX12 would be hard to notice unless they enabled SLI or you ran the test at a lower resolution.

Also...I'm jelly of your 8400MHz memory OC. I really wanted to hit 8330 for 400gbps bandwidth. Can't seem to stay stable above 8100 though. May have to try a voltage bump to the memory...


----------



## DigitalFuzion

Let me ask this, is the purpose of this bios release is so the user can overclock the card? Does the updated bios do anything else besides overclocking? Is there any other real world benefit?


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DigitalFuzion*
> 
> Let me ask this, is the purpose of this bios release is so the user can overclock the card? Does the updated bios do anything else besides overclocking? Is there any other real world benefit?


Which bios?

You can overclock with the stock bios, the mod bioses just up the available voltage, mainly. Some alter the boost, remove throttling, things like that.


----------



## replica13

Finaly finished my loop!


----------



## DigitalFuzion

My current EVGA Titan X Bios Version is 84.00.1F.00.90 Is there a newer bios version that overall offers better performance?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Well this is interesting;
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Not really. We know FuryX suffers in DX11


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Not really. We know FuryX suffers in DX11


And it'll suffer just as much under DX12 unless it happens to be a game that is designed for heavy async shader use. AoTS ends up being a bad bench as it is primarily focused and marketed as an RTS that has a ridiculous number of units on screen at a time. Even when Nvidia enables async shaders for Maxwell 2.0 with a driver update, AMD will have an advantage in situations where it is used heavily. Outside of that, however, Nvidia should have a similar advantage in DX12 as it does in DX11 with the majority of blockbuster/mainstream games out there.

AoTS just ended up being a massive marketing gift for AMD. But it's also not set up in the same way as 99% of other games out there so it should be taken with a grain of salt.


----------



## Silent Scone

Well the whole affair of trying to sell the parallel nature as if they were gambling on it since GCN's inception is fairly comical in all honesty. No it really is, sorry. There isn't going to be a huge stride in performance difference with it IMO, it's just valid now as it's convenient. That sounds really pessimistic but given the current climate and lack of input regarding the technique (early days) salt is required.

The fact there have been people selling up their Maxwell cards in light of this is nothing short of ludicrous.


----------



## BigMack70

I just wish UE4 had SLI support built in.... I am not looking forward to a whole host of new games with gorgeous graphics that are unplayable at 4k because the devs didn't spend the time/money/effort to put in multi-GPU support.

Unreal Tournament pre-Alpha is a lot of fun, for example, but a single Titan X at 1550 MHz cannot maintain 60 fps in all maps at 4k.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> The fact there have been people selling up their Maxwell cards in light of this is nothing short of ludicrous.


I agree. To me all that matters is in-game performance (FPS), especially in games I actually play. I don't get it.


----------



## Silent Scone

Worth a watch, Jen is very quick - great public speaker and obviously very clever


----------



## cstkl1

cstkl1-- i7-4790k @ 4.75-- TitanX SLi @ 1405/8000-- 24290
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6041673


----------



## Sheyster

*OP Changelog:*

- Updated "Step 2 - BIOS Flashing Guide" section. Now includes more detailed information including PLX chip info.


----------



## ahnafakeef

I was wondering if Windows 10 provides any significant performance boost (at least 10%) with everything else remaining constant. Could anyone please shed some light on this matter? Thank you.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I was wondering if Windows 10 provides any significant performance boost (at least 10%) with everything else remaining constant. Could anyone please shed some light on this matter? Thank you.


Not for me, compared to Windows 7.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Not for me, compared to Windows 7.


Thanks for the prompt response.

If anyone else has experienced a bump in performance, please do chime in.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thanks for the prompt response.
> 
> If anyone else has experienced a bump in performance, please do chime in.


10% is too much. The only ones (including stupid review/benchmark sites) claiming a 10% performance increase are the ones who did a fresh install and were basically comparing performance on an app-bloated OS vs. a fresh one with no background apps/etc. Windows 10 itself uses less memory/cpu time than Windows 8/7. So that generally results in a very very minor performance increase. Without bringing DX12 into the equation, you shouldn't expect more than maybe 1-2% performance increase when comparing a fresh install of Win 7 to a fresh install of Win 10.

But Windows 10 is a beauty. Unless you have hardware that is incompatible with it, there's no reason not to switch over. But hardware incompatibility can be a real issue. At work, we lost use of our wireless display adapter, and one of the office printers can only print using a generic driver...and as a result only prints in black and white now.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> 10% is too much. The only ones (including stupid review/benchmark sites) claiming a 10% performance increase are the ones who did a fresh install and were basically comparing performance on an app-bloated OS vs. a fresh one with no background apps/etc. Windows 10 itself uses less memory/cpu time than Windows 8/7. So that generally results in a very very minor performance increase. Without bringing DX12 into the equation, you shouldn't expect more than maybe 1-2% performance increase when comparing a fresh install of Win 7 to a fresh install of Win 10.
> 
> But Windows 10 is a beauty. Unless you have hardware that is incompatible with it, there's no reason not to switch over. But hardware incompatibility can be a real issue. At work, we lost use of our wireless display adapter, and one of the office printers can only print using a generic driver...and as a result only prints in black and white now.


Thanks. I'll stick to 8.1 until AAA titles start using DX12 then.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thanks. I'll stick to 8.1 until AAA titles start using DX12 then.


Highly recommend moving to Win10. Even if there were no performance increase, the OS itself is just beautiful and smooth. I haven't been this excited about an OS since Windows XP came out.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Highly recommend moving to Win10. Even if there were no performance increase, the OS itself is just beautiful and smooth. I haven't been this excited about an OS since Windows XP came out.


Noted. But I'm more interested in (read wary of) the downsides of 10 vs 8.1. If it's not too much trouble, maybe you could elaborate on that a bit? Thank you.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Noted. But I'm more interested in (read wary of) the downsides of 10 vs 8.1. If it's not too much trouble, maybe you elaborate on that a bit? Thank you.


They're pretty much the same OS. Windows 10 is like a more polished and more desktop-oriented version of Windows 8.1 Unless you have specific incompatibility issues you're dealing with, there's no reason not to upgrade. It's a better OS in every way. On my gaming comp, I haven't had anything not work. And some features like Windows Hello are incredibly useful. It's really convenient never having to type in a password to login. And personally...I'm a HUGE fan of Microsoft Edge. Lack of extension support sucks...but it's being worked on. It's just such a fast and smooth browser.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Haven't posted in here for a month or so I think. Just wanted to reiterate how much the stock coolers suck. @1406Mhz/8Ghz slightly undervolted at 1.15v my cards are hitting 82c+ when being pushed thus causing my cards to crash if I don't set the temp threshold to 82c. Only way around this is if I limit my frames and max out the fan speed or lower clocks to around 1100Mhz. It was a warm day so I guess they were pushed to the limits. Nvidia, please use better coolers next time k?


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Haven't posted in here for a month or so I think. Just wanted to reiterate how much the stock coolers suck. @1406Mhz/8Ghz slightly undervolted at 1.15v my cards are hitting 82c+ when being pushed thus causing my cards to crash if I don't set the temp threshold to 82c. Only way around this is if I limit my frames and max out the fan speed or lower clocks to around 1100Mhz. It was a warm day so I guess they were pushed to the limits. Nvidia, please use better coolers next time k?


VRAM overclocking on air is a bad idea...those things heat up waaaaaaay too much. As for the stock blower...I found that they do a damn good job. Just depends on the fan speed you set. I was able to stay stable at 1450MHz. But after a few hours...my computer room started to turn into a sauna. Haha. Also keep in mind at 1406...you're running a 31% OC. That's 26% higher than the average Fury X OC.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> VRAM overclocking on air is a bad idea...those things heat up waaaaaaay too much. As for the stock blower...I found that they do a damn good job. Just depends on the fan speed you set. I was able to stay stable at 1450MHz. But after a few hours...my computer room started to turn into a sauna. Haha. Also keep in mind at 1406...you're running a 31% OC. That's 26% higher than the average Fury X OC.


It needs to run around 1100Mhz @1.15v to stay below 83c running BF4 at 4k on a big open 64 player map..... cooler blows in SLI. It was a hot day today so that didn't help things.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> VRAM overclocking on air is a bad idea...those things heat up waaaaaaay too much. As for the stock blower...I found that they do a damn good job. Just depends on the fan speed you set. I was able to stay stable at 1450MHz. But after a few hours...my computer room started to turn into a sauna. Haha. Also keep in mind at 1406...you're running a 31% OC. That's 26% higher than the average Fury X OC.


VRAM or VRM?


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> VRAM or VRM?


VRAM. Check out extended gameplay temps. At stock clocks they will go over 100c. Lol.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> It needs to run around 1100Mhz @1.15v to stay below 83c running BF4 at 4k on a big open 64 player map..... cooler blows in SLI. It was a hot day today so that didn't help things.


Oh for SLI, unless you leave an empty card space between them, forget about it. I run triple SLI. But I lent one card to a friend for a week and had the empty card space between the 2 cards. At that point, they cooled amazingly well. But as soon as you stack them on top of each other, you'll have one card running 20-30c hotter than the other because the airflow is restricted.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Oh for SLI, unless you leave an empty card space between them, forget about it. I run triple SLI. But I lent one card to a friend for a week and had the empty card space between the 2 cards. At that point, they cooled amazingly well. But as soon as you stack them on top of each other, you'll have one card running 20-30c hotter than the other because the airflow is restricted.


I've got a great air cooling case but these coolers just can't hang with a good OC even when undervolted in SLI. Especially so on a hot day. Run BF4 @4k on a big open 64 player map and see those temps rise. BTW it's not my memory that is causing the crashes but my core. Need hybrid coolers asap!


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I've got a great air cooling case but these coolers just can't hang with a good OC even when undervolted in SLI. Especially so on a hot day. Run BF4 @4k on a big open 64 player map and see those temps rise. BTW it's not my memory that is causing the crashes but my core. Need hybrid coolers asap!


Yeah but the memory needs to be cooled too. So when you OC them, you're adding a ton of excess heat that the blower needs to deal with. Try to space the cards out. Maybe 1.5" to 2" space between them if your motherboard can handle it. And drop the memory back to stock clocks. You should have a much easier time. My one card at 85% fan speed would stay between 58c-65c under full load, while the one stacked right above it would be hitting 80c.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Ill try that tomorrow but I doubt I'll see a big difference. Pretty sure I've done it before.

I have about an inch of space between the cards. Think i have a pic in my profile.


----------



## SteezyTN

I don't know if this makes sense, but can a CPU (4770k) overclock affect the overclock on the GPU's?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I was wondering if Windows 10 provides any significant performance boost (at least 10%) with everything else remaining constant. Could anyone please shed some light on this matter? Thank you.


Depends on the game engine. All i can tell you cpu utilization goes up smoother min fps.
Also difficult to gauge cause theres been alot of driver improvement.
Notebook is a must for win 10. Better bat etc
Desktop. Hmm


----------



## DADDYDC650

Left memory clocks at default and both cores at 1406Mhz. Pretty much same temps when running VRAM @8Ghz. 2 inches spaced between my cards and about 8-9 inches from the wall sitting on a table.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I've got a great air cooling case but these coolers just can't hang with a good OC even when undervolted in SLI. Especially so on a hot day. Run BF4 @4k on a big open 64 player map and see those temps rise. BTW it's not my memory that is causing the crashes but my core. Need hybrid coolers asap!


I think tri or quad SLI you need to go water cooling. I run tri-sli and bought ACX 2.0 coolers and no matter which card is top I'm pushing 80C or more overclocked with AA and Anistropic off in Diablo 3 at 4k with GSync and I have a ton of system fans in my Phantom 820. I am running at stock speeds for now as I'm only playing Diablo 3 at the moment which don't need OC (waiting for the new Call Of Duty to be fully released). to keep the temps lower with the 1.15v bios. In order to have all cards running at those speeds fully I need to have 89 Power Limit and +57v or the bottom two cards run lower then stock which doesn't help.


----------



## Seyumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I think tri or quad SLI you need to go water cooling. I run tri-sli and bought ACX 2.0 coolers and no matter which card is top I'm pushing 80C or more overclocked with AA and Anistropic off in Diablo 3 at 4k with GSync and I have a ton of system fans in my Phantom 820. I am running at stock speeds for now as I'm only playing Diablo 3 at the moment which don't need OC (waiting for the new Call Of Duty to be fully released). to keep the temps lower with the 1.15v bios. In order to have all cards running at those speeds fully I need to have 89 Power Limit and +57v or the bottom two cards run lower then stock which doesn't help.


Pretty sure AIO GPU's will be the new standard for enthusiast GPUs. Pretty obvious by now with how many new AIO GPU announcements we've seen in the past 6 months (Evga, AMD themselves, Corsair, XFX, MSI, ect.). I've got 4 Evga Hybrid Titan X AIO's all sandwich stacked, overclocked, and power targeted to the max and temps never exceeding mid 60's with radiator, case, and GPU fans running at static whisper quiet speeds (I could actually get them all in the mid 50's if I had a better setup of my fans/radiators since I exhaust hot air out instead of bringing cold air into the radiators) .

I'm honestly seeing the custom water cooling market completely dying off or becoming even more of a niche than it already is. I've been there, done that. Now I don't have to worry about maintenance, refilling a loop, watching a loop for leaks (completely ruining your system), replacing hoses & parts overtime due to corrosion/staining, having to drain loops, install/cut new tubes, and reconfigure everything when I change cases / hardware, worrying about mold or something growing in the loop, and of course the absolute lack of resale value on used water-cooled parts.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seyumi*
> 
> *Pretty sure AIO GPU's will be the new standard for enthusiast GPUs.* Pretty obvious by now with how many new AIO GPU announcements we've seen in the past 6 months (Evga, AMD themselves, Corsair, XFX, MSI, ect.). I've got 4 Evga Hybrid Titan X AIO's all sandwich stacked, overclocked, and power targeted to the max and temps never exceeding mid 60's with radiator, case, and GPU fans running at static whisper quiet speeds (I could actually get them all in the mid 50's if I had a better setup of my fans/radiators since I exhaust hot air out instead of bringing cold air into the radiators) .
> 
> I'm honestly seeing the custom water cooling market completely dying off or becoming even more of a niche than it already is. I've been there, done that. Now I don't have to worry about maintenance, refilling a loop, watching a loop for leaks (completely ruining your system), replacing hoses & parts overtime due to corrosion/staining, having to drain loops, install/cut new tubes, and reconfigure everything when I change cases / hardware, worrying about mold or something growing in the loop, and of course the absolute lack of resale value on used water-cooled parts.


I certainly hope not. It's not obvious at all, seeing as these types of configurations aren't widely adopted and support is lacking from both vendors.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thanks. I'll stick to 8.1 until AAA titles start using DX12 then.


The underlying OS kernel is nearly identical. W10 simply added/allowed for several of the GUI aspects of W7 to carry forward better (than 3rd party implementations). You really should upgrade, especially if you are on 8.1x64 Pro. Once you do, it's pretty straight forward to use Powershell to remove all the tablet elements and "Mandatory" MS software if you desire.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seyumi*
> 
> *Pretty sure AIO GPU's will be the new standard for enthusiast GPU*s. Pretty obvious by now with how many new AIO GPU announcements we've seen in the past 6 months (Evga, AMD themselves, Corsair, XFX, MSI, ect.). I've got 4 Evga Hybrid Titan X AIO's all sandwich stacked, overclocked, and power targeted to the max and temps never exceeding mid 60's with radiator, case, and GPU fans running at static whisper quiet speeds (I could actually get them all in the mid 50's if I had a better setup of my fans/radiators since I exhaust hot air out instead of bringing cold air into the radiators) .
> I'm honestly seeing the custom water cooling market completely dying off or becoming even more of a niche than it already is. I've been there, done that. Now I don't have to worry about maintenance, refilling a loop, watching a loop for leaks (completely ruining your system), replacing hoses & parts overtime due to corrosion/staining, having to drain loops, install/cut new tubes, and reconfigure everything when I change cases / hardware, worrying about mold or something growing in the loop, and of course the absolute lack of resale value on used water-cooled parts.


That would then qualify them as mainstream - NOT enthusiast.
I'm with scone on this. The first thing I did with my 295x2 was remove that Fischer-Price excuse for watercooling. AIO can never be as effective (or efficient) as custom water - the most simple reason being coolant volume (heat capacity).


----------



## Sheyster

Does anyone remember if they had to use the _--protectoff_ NvFlash option before flashing their T-X for the first time? I can't remember if I did or not. I'd like to add it to the flashing guide if it is required for any T-X. Some manufacturers have their own BIOS installed. (EVGA, etc.)


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> The underlying OS kernel is nearly identical. W10 simply added/allowed for several of the GUI aspects of W7 to carry forward better (than 3rd party implementations). You really should upgrade, especially if you are on 8.1x64 Pro. Once you do, it's pretty straight forward to use Powershell to remove all the tablet elements and "Mandatory" MS software if you desire.
> That would then qualify them as mainstream - NOT enthusiast.
> I'm with scone on this. The first thing I did with my 295x2 was remove that Fischer-Price excuse for watercooling. AIO can never be as effective (or efficient) as custom water - the most simple reason being coolant volume (heat capacity).


That too, they're not really aimed at the ultra enthusiast - by configurations I was pointing figures at Crossfire and SLI support though, NVIDIA at least do not care enough about three to four card support to warrant a shift from the typical blower design. That, and frankly Maxwell is so damn good it doesn't really need to!


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Left memory clocks at default and both cores at 1406Mhz. Pretty much same temps when running VRAM @8Ghz. 2 inches spaced between my cards and about 8-9 inches from the wall sitting on a table.


What's ambient temp and how fast are the fans running? (in %?)


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Does anyone remember if they had to use the _--protectoff_ NvFlash option before flashing their T-X for the first time? I can't remember if I did or not. I'd like to add it to the flashing guide if it is required for any T-X. Some manufacturers have their own BIOS installed. (EVGA, etc.)


I didn't, EVGA cards.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Does anyone remember if they had to use the _--protectoff_ NvFlash option before flashing their T-X for the first time? I can't remember if I did or not. I'd like to add it to the flashing guide if it is required for any T-X. Some manufacturers have their own BIOS installed. (EVGA, etc.)


I have always had to use that command, both with EVGA and MSI cards. I would suggest leaving it in the instructions as a precautionary measure.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Yeah, I didn't really know any different, I used the johnny30bass guide and it didn't mention it.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> I have always had to use that command, both with EVGA and MSI cards. I would suggest leaving it in the instructions as a precautionary measure.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Yeah, I didn't really know any different, I used the johnny30bass guide and it didn't mention it.


Thanks for your input. I think it would be useful to include the _--protectoff_ info as a note in the flashing guide, just in case someone runs into the problem.


----------



## MKHunt

Just to make sure, the Ultimate bios with 1.281 will result in a max load of 1.274V correct? I can bench 1550 at 1.274 but in ARK after about 4 hours 1500+ will result in a driver TDR that isnt present at 1475 and below. If there is a bios with a slightly higher voltage, I'd be interested. I don't normally get greedy for OC but these TX's OC so well and my temps top at 40C so.... I'm feeling greedy.


----------



## Sheyster

*OP Changelog:*

- Added NvFlash _--protectoff_ information to various parts of the "STEP 2 - BIOS Flashing Guide" section.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> *Just to make sure, the Ultimate bios with 1.281 will result in a max load of 1.274V correct?* I can bench 1550 at 1.274 but in ARK after about 4 hours 1500+ will result in a driver TDR that isnt present at 1475 and below. If there is a bios with a slightly higher voltage, I'd be interested. I don't normally get greedy for OC but these TX's OC so well and my temps top at 40C so.... I'm feeling greedy.


Yes, you can't exceed 1.274v without a pencil mod or hard mod.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> What's ambient temp and how fast are the fans running? (in %?)


Ambient temp was around 70 degrees Fahrenheit. Fans are programmed to run at 100 percent once i reach 80c.


----------



## nano444

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nano444*
> 
> good evening
> this is micro stutting????
> Titan x oc 1460Mhz
> Settings Ultra MSAAX4
> 144Mhz
> only in open spaces there is a picture not Smoothly


good evening

the problem no was card but monitor
i activated Motion Blur in the monitor and problems finished.
the card its fantastic and with BTF4 Farcry4 It has no competitors


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> *OP Changelog:*
> 
> - Added NvFlash _--protectoff_ information to various parts of the "STEP 2 - BIOS Flashing Guide" section.


Yeah, I had to use --protectoff first time on my ASUS Titan X's.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Ambient temp was around 70 degrees Fahrenheit. Fans are programmed to run at 100 percent once i reach 80c.


Strange.. My ambient is ~75 and I have the fans locked at 65%. I never go over 75 deg C at 1405 on either card while gaming.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Ambient temp was around 70 degrees Fahrenheit. Fans are programmed to run at 100 percent once i reach 80c.


Hmmm...try this same thing again but remove the side panel of your computer entirely because I'm wondering if you have an airflow configuration problem. And don't let the cards get to 80c before cranking the fans. Try starting them off higher to begin with. Like 65% base, and 85% at 70c.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Strange.. My ambient is ~75 and I have the fans locked at 65%. I never go over 75 deg C at 1405 on either card while gaming.


Can you run BF4 or Hardline at 4k and not limit your frames? I'd like to know your temps when on a big open map with 64 players.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Hmmm...try this same thing again but remove the side panel of your computer entirely because I'm wondering if you have an airflow configuration problem. And don't let the cards get to 80c before cranking the fans. Try starting them off higher to begin with. Like 65% base, and 85% at 70c.


Removing my side panel won't make much difference and my fans ramp up. I just make sure they run at 100 percent once my cards hit 80c.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Removing my side panel won't make much difference and my fans ramp up. I just make sure they run at 100 percent once my cards hit 80c.


So you have done properly flow in flow out volume calculations? Basically in order for the cards to not be restricted, there needs to be air being pushed into the case at a rate equal to or higher than the air getting pushed out. So considering 2 cards and a PSU, you'd need multiple other fans pushing air into the case. You know your setup better than I do. I'm just trying to figure out why you're having such a hard time with cooling. Do you have really poor ASIC quality?


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

New NV driver just released:-

http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/geforce-355-98-whql-driver-download.html


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Can you run BF4 or Hardline at 4k and not limit your frames? I'd like to know your temps when on a big open map with 64 players.


Well I guess I could with DSR. Max frames are limited to 144 which should not be a factor at 4K DSR. I have a giant 200MM 130 CFM fan directly above both cards which may be a factor.







(Tt Core X9 case)


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Well I guess I could with DSR. Max frames are limited to 144 which should not be a factor at 4K DSR. I have a giant 200MM 130 CFM fan directly above both cards which may be a factor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Tt Core X9 case)


Those 2 giant fans are probably the difference maker lol. Coolers are kinda garbage and I need hybrid coolers. Thanks for the replies fellas.


----------



## Sheyster

New driver is out:

http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/91812/en-us

Quote:


> This new GeForce Game Ready driver ensures you'll have the best possible gaming experience in Killing Floor 2. This driver is also aligned with the new flagship gaming GPU for notebooks, the GeForce GTX 980. In addition, this Game Ready driver also includes updated features and functionality for the GameWorks VR software development kit (SDK).
> 
> Game Ready
> Best gaming experience for Killing Floor 2
> 
> New GeForce GPU
> Supports the new GeForce GTX 980 for notebooks, based upon the second-generation Maxwell architecture
> 
> GameWorks VR Support
> Updated driver support for GameWorks VR SDK, adding notebook support, VR SLI enhancements, and bug fixes. Learn more at developer.nvidia.com/vr


Full release notes: http://us.download.nvidia.com/Windows/355.98/355.98-win10-win8-win7-winvista-desktop-release-notes.pdf

*Known installation issue:

Conflict between the display driver and the Oculus 0.7 runtime sometimes causes a BSOD at installation of the driver. It is recommended that you stop the Oculus runtime service, install the GeForce driver and then start Oculus service.*


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Those 2 giant fans are probably the difference maker lol.


It's actually ONE giant fan! It's big enough to cool both cards quite well.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> New driver is out:
> 
> http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/91812/en-us
> Full release notes: http://us.download.nvidia.com/Windows/355.98/355.98-win10-win8-win7-winvista-desktop-release-notes.pdf


Were you able to install it? My PC hangs and reboots as it tries to install the graphics driver on Win 10 x64. And I didn't feel like doing a fresh uninstall/reinstall.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Were you able to install it? My PC hangs and reboots as it tries to install the graphics driver on Win 10 x64. And I didn't feel like doing a fresh uninstall/reinstall.


Nope not yet, but I'll try in a few hours when I get home.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> So you have done properly flow in flow out volume calculations? Basically in order for the cards to not be restricted, there needs to be air being pushed into the case at a rate equal to or higher than the air getting pushed out. So considering 2 cards and a PSU, you'd need multiple other fans pushing air into the case. You know your setup better than I do. I'm just trying to figure out why you're having such a hard time with cooling. Do you have really poor ASIC quality?


Noticd that my top rad fans as well as my 2 front fans are intakes while the rear fan exhausts air. Thoughts? Both of my GPU's are 72.0 percent ASIC.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Nope not yet, but I'll try in a few hours when I get home.


After the 3rd install attempt and the PC hanging and rebooting, the driver seems to have updated to the new one. So I'm good to go. But it was still odd. Haven't had this kind of a driver problem in a long time.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Were you able to install it? My PC hangs and reboots as it tries to install the graphics driver on Win 10 x64. And I didn't feel like doing a fresh uninstall/reinstall.


Download the hotfix driver that was just released.

https://developer.nvidia.com/gameworks-vr-driver-support


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Does anyone remember if they had to use the _--protectoff_ NvFlash option before flashing their T-X for the first time? I can't remember if I did or not. I'd like to add it to the flashing guide if it is required for any T-X. Some manufacturers have their own BIOS installed. (EVGA, etc.)


probably only needed when crossflashing an OEM install. BUtr since it is a harmless command, I would include it. Issuing it when protection is already off does nothing. I have not been using the command after initially flashing the card.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> I have always had to use that command, both with EVGA and MSI cards. I would suggest leaving it in the instructions as a precautionary measure.


^^ this.


----------



## Dango

I always have issue with Nvidia drivers. My fist time install Titan X, the driver cause over 20 BSOD for like 5 hours with 5 different error code. After that I have BSOD 0X50 everyday for like 4 months. I just fix it somehow last month. (drive reinstall/clean install won't fix it)
Right now, I still have "problem" with surround+SLI setup. Why the cards have to idle at 1 volt when surround enable?


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> Very curious about the active backplate


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> That looks pretty impressive.
> Compatible with EK blocks is a plus. Any shop u recommend for getting them and the TIM?


Late reply - sorry. I am in Europe so I got them out of the Aquacomputer.de website directly http://shop.aquacomputer.de/index.php?cPath=7_11_149_151 . So depends on where you are. As for the TIM - just a local shop - Google search the cheapest one


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Noticd that my top rad fans as well as my 2 front fans are intakes while the rear fan exhausts air. Thoughts? Both of my GPU's are 72.0 percent ASIC.


That shouldn't be too bad, actually. Have you tested to see if you get different temps with the side of the case open? And if your cards are throttling down to 1100MHz...you could try using a lower OC to begin with. My 67% ASIC cards had no issue maintaining 1300MHz under full load around 75c with an 85% fan speed. My 80% ASIC card did the same at around 58c. But with 2 cards, and maxed out fan, and side of the case open, I was able to maintain stable 1400MHz in SLI. It would hit 80c+ though in that situation after a while, as it raised ambient temperature in the room.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> That shouldn't be too bad, actually. Have you tested to see if you get different temps with the side of the case open? And if your cards are throttling down to 1100MHz...you could try using a lower OC to begin with. My 67% ASIC cards had no issue maintaining 1300MHz under full load around 75c with an 85% fan speed. My 80% ASIC card did the same at around 58c. But with 2 cards, and maxed out fan, and side of the case open, I was able to maintain stable 1400MHz in SLI. It would hit 80c+ though in that situation after a while, as it raised ambient temperature in the room.


I think im supposed to have the top rad fans exhaust air but I doubt id see much of a difference in temps. I've taken off the side panel and temps are about the same.

Seems like ur cards perform the same as mine in SLI so I'll chalk it up as crap coolers for good air overclocks.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dango*
> 
> I always have issue with Nvidia drivers. My fist time install Titan X, the driver cause over 20 BSOD for like 5 hours with 5 different error code. After that I have BSOD 0X50 everyday for like 4 months. I just fix it somehow last month. (drive reinstall/clean install won't fix it)
> Right now, I still have "problem" with surround+SLI setup. Why the cards have to idle at 1 volt when surround enable?


I think it idles at such a high voltage due to the multiple monitors. When I set my swift to 144 Hz it basically does the same thing and doesn't downclock to 0.875v or so. Sorry to hear about your drivers though. Sort of reminds me when I used Surround and SLI back in the day. It was a wonderful experience, but I just got tired of Nvidia's antics. Especially after they ruined Lightboost Surround by fudging up the monitor profiles somehow.


----------



## 21CEzAR21

Hi,
I need help.....my TITAN X run P02 state after 10 min. of gaming !!!
Memory clock on P02 state is 6600MHz.

First I saw it in the BATMAN Arkham Knight but now I have this problem in the Witcher 3, MGS V and many others.
Please HELP.

System W7 x64 Pro, 355.98 drivers.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *21CEzAR21*
> 
> Hi,
> I need help.....my TITAN X run P02 state after 10 min. of gaming !!!
> Memory clock on P02 state is 6600MHz.
> 
> First I saw it in the BATMAN Arkham Knight but now I have this problem in the Witcher 3, MGS V and many others.
> Please HELP.
> 
> System W7 x64 Pro, 355.98 drivers.


Download Nvidia Inspector and change the P2 state to the full memory speed and create a shortcut to activate it. I have the same issue with Red Orchestra 2.

Not sure if there is another way to circumvent that issue, but I've used Nvidia Inspector and it's been working fine so far







.


----------



## stanielz

I've been using sheysters ultimate bios. I just watercooled my block and went to his 1.28 version however my video card only hits 1.274 and it wont downclock, it stays at 1012 Mhz @ desktop. I made sure that i was at 120 hz and I even went back to the previous sheyster bios i was using and the issue is still present. Only thing I can think of is that I updated my nvidia driver right before the flash to 1.28 version. Could this be caysed by 355.98 (new driver)? It sucks twice because i cant hit 1.281 and i cant downclock =/ to idle, any ideas?

Edit: I can get it to downclock by toggling K boost but its only temporary, as soon as you hit the start button it boosts and wont downclock after that.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stanielz*
> 
> I've been using sheysters ultimate bios. I just watercooled my block and went to his 1.28 version however my video card only hits 1.274 and it wont downclock, it stays at 1012 Mhz @ desktop. I made sure that i was at 120 hz and I even went back to the previous sheyster bios i was using and the issue is still present. Only thing I can think of is that I updated my nvidia driver right before the flash to 1.28 version. Could this be caysed by 355.98 (new driver)? It sucks twice because i cant hit 1.281 and i cant downclock =/ to idle, any ideas?
> 
> Edit: I can get it to downclock by toggling K boost but its only temporary, as soon as you hit the start button it boosts and wont downclock after that.


You could give DDU a try and remove your current drivers in safe mod and reinstall your drivers. Maybe it was a bad flash or something (probably not though). Also, do you have any other monitors plugged into the card? If you have 2+ monitors I'm fairly certain the card won't downclock. If you only have 1 monitor at 120 Hz it should downclock to the lower power state. I'm still running slightly older drivers though, so maybe it's a conflict with the latest driver set (just a theory of mine).

Also if memory serves me right the max voltage with any bios is 1.274v, even with the 1.281 bios's some users have created for us that is the max possible voltage.


----------



## stanielz

Just one monitor. I reflashed the bios and reset the OC settings down, rebooted, then OC'd up again. What seems to be happening now is that the slightest thing makes it jump to 1012 mhz, like the start menu or opening up my documents but it seems to be downclocking again. I hate picking between bios and drivers.


----------



## Shogon

I feel you on the whole driver / bios situation. Give it a try though as it could very well either be a mishap flash or an issue with the drivers. I'd put more onto the drivers though, as Nvidia has (in the past) created odd driver sets that cause more problems than they solve. I'd try the drivers first by either uninstalling with DDU and reinstalling them again. Or trying a past driver set. If nothing changes try flashing the card again, or using a different bios. I think one of the cyclops bios's on the original post also ups the voltage to 1.274v.

Hopefully you figure it out







. If I used my card more often I'd probably run a custom bios again considering I'm on water, and even went overboard and used Fuji thermal pads.


----------



## stanielz

Well I did some benchmarks at at a load with 1.274 volts I hit 50 C max @ full load (heaven benchmarks). My card Idles at 26 C. Are those temps within the norm? I have a simple loop with 1 waterblock. I crashed at 1500 mhz but i was able to pass 1475 mhz with 8000 memory. So thats kind of disappointing. I had my heard set on 1500. All in all i feel content.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I use that same bios, and it will downclock to 135, but you have to set the global performance to Adaptive in Nvidia Control Panel to keep Chrome from making it ramp up. I don't keep Afterburner open all the time, so it might ramp up on other stuff, but I never really notice it being a problem.


----------



## Lolwut77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lolwut77*
> 
> Well, I think my card may be dead... I was using the Cyclops 3 bios for the past several weeks and everything was fine. I went to replace one of my aluminum ram sinks with a copper, and on boot was not getting video. The card's fan and light come on, and I can get video via my integrated video, but the card itself is ice cold (room temp according to infrared thermo). Tried removing the drivers via safe mode / DDU, changing slots, resetting cmos, etc., but the card is no longer being detected. Tried running nvflash (latest vers) and it says no nvidia adapter found. Am I totally hosed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Also, gave it a complete once-over, inspecting every little inch, cleaned it thoroughly, and checked all connections on the board.
> 
> Edit2: Just plugged another card in to test the slot and power supply, and it checked out okay.


Update: The card was, in fact, dead. On the plus side, this was my first experience with Evga's rma service and it went smooth as hell. I even forgot to put the serial # sticker back on before shipping. Man, I am sooooooo glad I don't have to shell out another thousand bucks for a replacement. Phew!

Edit: Forgot to mention, I was unable to revert to stock bios. Thought for sure my chance at an rma was 0%.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stanielz*
> 
> Well I did some benchmarks at at a load with 1.274 volts I hit 50 C max @ full load (heaven benchmarks). My card Idles at 26 C. Are those temps within the norm? I have a simple loop with 1 waterblock. I crashed at 1500 mhz but i was able to pass 1475 mhz with 8000 memory. So thats kind of disappointing. I had my heard set on 1500. All in all i feel content.


Considering the voltage I would say your fine. From what my card has showed me using 1.274v causes more instability at higher clocks. I used a few bios's that max out at 1.255v and was able to get over 1500 MHz.

As far as temps go I say that is fine







It really depends on your ambient temps. If you live in a hot area it will be slightly higher than others on here, or if you run the A/C a lot you'll have those 40C max load or lower temps haha. My room ambient is typically 26-31C with this weather we've been having lately.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lolwut77*
> 
> Update: The card was, in fact, dead. On the plus side, this was my first experience with Evga's rma service and it went smooth as hell. I even forgot to put the serial # sticker back on before shipping. Man, I am sooooooo glad I don't have to shell out another thousand bucks for a replacement. Phew!
> 
> Edit: Forgot to mention, I was unable to revert to stock bios. Thought for sure my chance at an rma was 0%.


That's good to hear! Kinda wish my card was a EVGA one again instead of Nvidia haha. RMA and transferable warranty are awesome things.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Considering the voltage I would say your fine. From what my card has showed me using 1.274v causes more instability at higher clocks. I used a few bios's that max out at 1.255v and was able to get over 1500 MHz.
> 
> As far as temps go I say that is fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really depends on your ambient temps. If you live in a hot area it will be slightly higher than others on here, or if you run the A/C a lot you'll have those 40C max load or lower temps haha. My room ambient is typically 26-31C with this weather we've been having lately.
> That's good to hear! Kinda wish my card was a EVGA one again instead of Nvidia haha. RMA and transferable warranty are awesome things.


For my next house I'm thinking of adding in an air conditioned "server room" and run a dozen USB cables, HDMI, DisplayPort, etc to a few different locations I may want to set up computers.







Just so I can keep the entire unit super chilled without a bunch of radiator fan noise. Haha. As the entire room could be sealed off, you could technically run the PC at well below ambient. Although this may be excessive....so I don't know.


----------



## gavros777

With the 355.82 drivers when i boot witcher 3 the cards overclock spikes over 1600 sometimes causing my whole computer to crash. Are the newer drivers any better?
I'm forced to play witcher 3 without precision or msi afterburner for now.


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> With the 355.82 drivers when i boot witcher 3 the cards overclock spikes over 1600 sometimes causing my whole computer to crash. Are the newer drivers any better?
> I'm forced to play witcher 3 without precision or msi afterburner for now.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1574508/geforce-355-98-whql

or

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?p=5162596


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1574508/geforce-355-98-whql
> or
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?p=5162596


Installed newer drivers and have the same problem.
Evga precision crashes witcher 3 on start and msi afterburner causes one of my titans to go over 1600 on start causing my whole computer to crash!

Is there a way to edit my cyclops 3 bios so instead of 1300mhz minimum it's 1400 and memory +400?
That way i wont have to use any of the above softwares that have caused me so many problems for almost a year!


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Can you just set the cards to 1400 in AB, un-click "Apply overclocking at system startup",, un-click "Start AB with Windows"close AB, and re-boot?


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Can you just set the cards to 1400 in AB, un-click "Apply overclocking at system startup",, un-click "Start AB with Windows"close AB, and re-boot?


Thanks for the help, i just tried lowering the core and now it only crashes the game not my computer. I then tried with 0mhz to both core and memory and still crashes witcher 3 on start just like evga precision.

I'm so done with those softwares. I'll start digging in this thread to find the posts where people mentioned how to modify the bios. I hope i don't mess things up.


----------



## KedarWolf

I think I figured out how to RMA a Titan X you are having trouble with if you can still flash a bios. One I have artifacts now even with stock, flash original bios, then remember to do nvflash --protecton when you're done so it looks like it hasn't been unlocked or you flashed it.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I think I figured out how to RMA a Titan X you are having trouble with if you can still flash a bios. One I have artifacts now even with stock, flash original bios, then remember to do nvflash --protecton when you're done so it looks like it hasn't been unlocked or you flashed it.


Considering the price premium on the Titan X compared to the 980ti, and low quality components including the VRM, I think they should replace them even if the bios has been flashed. Maybe then they'll work their way up to allowing OEMs to create custom Titan cards. I do wonder if their RMA department bothers to check the bios, or just checks to see if it powers up or not.


----------



## gavros777

I just used Maxwell bios tweaker to edit the cyclops 3 bios.
I only changed boost clock and boost limit to 1455.5mhz and memory clock to 3921.
I left all other setting alone.

Is this safe now to flash my cards with?
There's another software i found in this forum named nibitor6.06 do i have to mess with it too?


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Thanks for the help, i just tried lowering the core and now it only crashes the game not my computer. I then tried with 0mhz to both core and memory and still crashes witcher 3 on start just like evga precision.
> 
> I'm so done with those softwares. I'll start digging in this thread to find the posts where people mentioned how to modify the bios. I hope i don't mess things up.


Yeah, but what I'm suggesting is setting the 1400 OC you want, then disabling AB so it won't go up to 1600 when you boot.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Yeah, but what I'm suggesting is setting the 1400 OC you want, then disabling AB so it won't go up to 1600 when you boot.


All those things are already unchecked. I do have to start msi afterburner before i play a game in order for my cards to boost to 1475 other wise they only boost to 1300 per cyclops 3 settings.


----------



## SteezyTN

How are all these people getting 1500+ on the core with stock bios? I've seen JayzTwoCents with 3 TX's hitting 1500+. That's 3 cards!!! Only one of mine can hit 1500, but with SLI enabled, the most I can get is 1493 AND THATS WITH FLASHED BIOS. I just don't understand it.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Just luck of the draw, probably. That's still a 49% overclock.


----------



## gavros777

Just tried to play witcher 3 without using msi afterburner or precision x. I monitored the core and memory with gpu z and was baffled to see the core at 1475mhz without using any of the mentioned softwares. Can someone tell me how is this happening?


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I've read where having both AB an P-X installed/running is not advised. You might be getting cross settings that are messing with your rig.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I've read where having both AB an P-X installed/running is not advised. You might be getting cross settings that are messing with your rig.


You can have both installed, but not running at the same time. And make sure they're not both set to load OC settings on startup.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Just luck of the draw, probably. That's still a 49% overclock.


38%, actually. Stock Titan X clock boosts to 1076MHz. That's still 33% higher than the Fury X can OC. AMD fans are hilarious.


----------



## gavros777

cyclops3modified.zip 150k .zip file

I just took the risk and edited the cyclops 3 bios and flashed my cards with too.
The memory clock was steady after at firestrike ultra at 1940.6 but the core clock was going up to 1455.5 then downclocking to 1100. I monitored those settings with gpu z alone. Can someone tell me what i need to do in the bios to keep the core clock steady at 1455.5?

I just attached the modified cyclops 3 bios for you guys to check it out and tell me where i messed up.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> cyclops3modified.zip 150k .zip file
> 
> I just took the risk and edited the cyclops 3 bios and flashed my cards with too.
> The memory clock was steady after at firestrike ultra at 1940.6 but the core clock was going up to 1455.5 then downclocking to 1100. I monitored those settings with gpu z alone. Can someone tell me what i need to do in the bios to keep the core clock steady at 1455.5?
> 
> I just attached the modified cyclops 3 bios for you guys to check it out and tell me where i messed up.


I have to raise my Power Limit and voltages with Afterburner to stop my three GPUs from downclocking, I run at 100% Power Limit with +57v. If you can't use Afterburner find out how to adjust v's with bios editor. And if your temps are getting high it'll downclock anyways. I use the bios that doesn't throttle until 85C but I'm at 75C while gaming right now on ACX 2.0 air cooling.

Edit: In Afterburner I have 'Force Constant Voltage' checked as well.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I have to raise my Power Limit and voltages with Afterburner to stop my three GPUs from downclocking, I run at 100% Power Limit with +57v. If you can't use Afterburner find out how to adjust v's with bios editor. And if your temps are getting high it'll downclock anyways. I use the bios that doesn't throttle until 85C but I'm at 75C while gaming right now on ACX 2.0 air cooling.
> 
> Edit: In Afterburner I have 'Force Constant Voltage' checked as well.


Thanks for the info, my temps are good, they never exceed 70c. I thought it has to be the power too as when i use afterburner i have to slide it to 150%.
In the bios is there a way to max it from there?
Gpuz reports by the way the max voltage while playing, don't know if it's accurate though.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Thanks for the info, my temps are good, they never exceed 70c. I thought it has to be the power too as when i use afterburner i have to slide it to 150%.
> In the bios is there a way to max it from there?
> Gpuz reports by the way the max voltage while playing, don't know if it's accurate though.


http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/758943-Overvolting-titan-x-through-nvidiamaxwell-editor This might help you. Watch temps though.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/758943-Overvolting-titan-x-through-nvidiamaxwell-editor This might help you. Watch temps though.


Thanks!
I just checked the voltage table in bios and it's at 1281.3mv.
Most of the time in witcher 3 the core clock was at the max i had listed in the bios at 1455.5 and when it would drop to 1300s it would eventually go back up to 1455.5

The temps were steady the whole time by the way.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Thanks!
> I just checked the voltage table in bios and it's at 1281.3mv.
> Most of the time in witcher 3 the core clock was at the max i had listed in the bios at 1455.5 and when it would drop to 1300s it would eventually go back up to 1455.5
> 
> The temps were steady the whole time by the way.


They say you need to set the P00 and P02 voltages with the bios editor. P00 makes it so it stays at that minimum, I'd try 1.218 to start if you're on air see if you throttle or up to 1.281 to get max v's depending on your temps. P02 might not matter that much but 1.281 will give you max v's there as well. And I put in NVidia settings on Maximum Performance for any game I'm running or benchmark and FurMark when i'm stress testing and have in on Adaptive in global settings so it down volts when not gaming.

To check my speeds in tri-sli I run FurMark at 4k (I have a 4k screen) with 8x MSAA, it maxes out my clocks while stress testing, that's how I found out I don't throttle at those Power Limit and voltages. Other ways I've found not always maxes out my clocks while running. Not all benchmarks and games may be taxing enough to keep your clock speeds maxed. Even at 1080p and 8 MSAA it should max out your clocks to see if you throttle. FurMark was the best program I've found to test throttling and max temps with my overclocks. It shows clock speeds and temps. Hope that helps.


----------



## SteezyTN

I just flashed my two cards back to cyclops 3, and my screen gives a pink/green screen. But it boots fine in safe mode. What should I do?

Never mind. I went to safe mode and disabled the two cards and rebooted into regular (cards still disabled). I then flashed them back to my stock SC bios (I have one nonSC and one SC) and it's working. I think I'll flash them to cyclops3 later. I'm too scared to do it again haha


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I just flashed my two cards back to cyclops 3, and my screen gives a pink/green screen. But it boots fine in safe mode. What should I do?


Reinstall your NVidia drivers in safe mode might work. And adjust your resolution there too before rebooting. I think that screen is a result of the computer booting to a resolution not supported by your monitor or just one that won't work on boot. Adjust it to something in safe mode that works when you boot normally then adjust it to the right resolution when it does boot. One time that happened to me and I had to do 1280x720 or something in safe mode then set the proper resolution when I got it to boot.

Edit: Make sure your video cards are enabled in 'Device Manager' as well. Don't think that's the issue but no harm in checking.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Reinstall your NVidia drivers in safe mode might work. And adjust your resolution there too before rebooting. I think that screen is a result of the computer booting to a resolution not supported by your monitor or just one that won't work on boot. Adjust it to something in safe mode that works when you boot normally then adjust it to the right resolution when it does boot. One time that happened to me and I had to do 1280x720 or something in safe mode then set the proper resolution when I got it to boot.
> 
> Edit: Make sure your video cards are enabled in 'Device Manager' as well. Don't think that's the issue but no harm in checking.


I fixed it. I just edited my above post. I was pretty scared lol. Here I am with $2000 worth of GPU's, and knowing me I would most likely brick them


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I fixed it. I just edited my above post. I was pretty scared lol. Here I am with $2000 worth of GPU's, and knowing me I would most likely brick them


Heh...you think you had a scare? When I was doing a volt mod on mine, my variable heat soldering iron malfunctioned and went max power...so when I came to solder a wire to one leg of a resistor, the resistor lifted off the card. And let me tell ya...it is almost impossible to solder it back on by hand. I was sweating balls the next hour and a half as I attempted to bypass the resister by pulling wires off other points to fix it. And then having to wait till I fully installed the block before I could test it.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> They say you need to set the P00 and P02 voltages with the bios editor. P00 makes it so it stays at that minimum, I'd try 1.218 to start if you're on air see if you throttle or up to 1.281 to get max v's depending on your temps. P02 might not matter that much but 1.281 will give you max v's there as well. And I put in NVidia settings on Maximum Performance for any game I'm running or benchmark and FurMark when i'm stress testing and have in on Adaptive in global settings so it down volts when not gaming.
> 
> To check my speeds in tri-sli I run FurMark at 4k (I have a 4k screen) with 8x MSAA, it maxes out my clocks while stress testing, that's how I found out I don't throttle at those Power Limit and voltages. Other ways I've found not always maxes out my clocks while running. Not all benchmarks and games may be taxing enough to keep your clock speeds maxed. Even at 1080p and 8 MSAA it should max out your clocks to see if you throttle. FurMark was the best program I've found to test throttling and max temps with my overclocks. It shows clock speeds and temps. Hope that helps.


Thanks for the help. Another thing i tried so far before i start messing with the voltage in bios was i opened the precision x and moved the power limit to 150% and both my cards would still do the same thing like before especially in firestrike they start on 1100s on test one and on test 4 is where they climb to 1400s. Then i moved the voltage bar on precision x all the way to the top and similar thing was happening.
But when i went to the core clock in precision x and manually entered the value so the cards overclock to 1455.5 then in firestrike the core clock would stay at 1455.5 from beginning to end.

Doesn't that mean that messing with the voltage or power in the bios wont make a difference but it's something else i need to do?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Thanks for the help. Another thing i tried so far before i start messing with the voltage in bios was i opened the precision x and moved the power limit to 150% and both my cards would still do the same thing like before especially in firestrike they start on 1100s on test one and on test 4 is where they climb to 1400s. Then i moved the voltage bar on precision x all the way to the top and similar thing was happening.
> But when i went to the core clock in precision x and manually entered the value so the cards overclock to 1455.5 then in firestrike the core clock would stay at 1455.5 from beginning to end.
> 
> Doesn't that mean that messing with the voltage or power in the bios wont make a difference but it's something else i need to do?


Like I said test the clock speeds with FurMark. Not every game or benchmark will be taxing enough to max out your clock speeds. FurMark is the best way to check I found. If your clock speeds max out right away and stay at max while stress testing then your BIOS settings and GPUs are fine.

Set it at your monitors resolution and 8x MSAA like i said before, that'll tax your GPUs so they run continually at max clock speed and if they don't they're throttling because of not high enough voltages and Power Limit or too high temps.

Edit: Thinking about what you said if you haven't changed the clock speeds in the bios then that I think is why it's not staying at the max you are setting it unless you use Precision X to set it. It'll revert back to what it is in the bios without Precision X applying the overclock. I'm not really quite sure how to adjust the clock speeds properly in the bios though without Precision X or Afterburner.

Can someone else advise?


----------



## uggy

Here are my result in valley benchmark.
I have 3-way SLI with a bios that gives me constant 1405 mhz.
But I think my result are pretty poor, anyone care to tell me what you think?

edit: all on water cooling of course









Maybe there is another bios that gives me more power that you could recommend?


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uggy*
> 
> Here are my result in valley benchmark.
> I have 3-way SLI with a bios that gives me constant 1405 mhz.
> But I think my result are pretty poor, anyone care to tell me what you think?
> 
> edit: all on water cooling of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe there is another bios that gives me more power that you could recommend?


Looks normal to me, especially at 1440P and 8X


----------



## uggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Looks normal to me, especially at 1440P and 8X


I was wondering because this guy got a better score then me before he overclocked, and he have the exact same rig as me.





so I was wondering what you guys got and if my system is under performing.


----------



## lilchronic

CPU frequency plays a big role in the valley benchmark, especially with multiple GPU's.


----------



## uggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> CPU frequency plays a big role in the valley benchmark, especially with multiple GPU's.


Ok, I have my cpu overclocked to 4,6 ghz


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uggy*
> 
> Here are my result in valley benchmark.
> I have 3-way SLI with a bios that gives me constant 1405 mhz.
> But I think my result are pretty poor, anyone care to tell me what you think?
> 
> edit: all on water cooling of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe there is another bios that gives me more power that you could recommend?


I got the same results here. But with 1500MHz GPU, 8100MHz memory, and 3770k at 5GHz with HT off. CPU usage during the bench was only around 35%. GPU usage wasn't maxed out either, although it was high. I'm thinking the 8x AA is bottlenecking it. Difference must be related to either the CPU, as he has a 5960x, or some fine tuning in NVidia control panel. It would be pretty odd for it to be a CPU issue as with 8x msaa it's really not using the CPU a lot.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uggy*
> 
> Ok, I have my cpu overclocked to 4,6 ghz


Do you have windows power plan set to high performance? That might help you get a higher score's in this benchmark.


----------



## uggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> I got the same results here. But with 1500MHz GPU, 8100MHz memory, and 3770k at 5GHz with HT off. CPU usage during the bench was only around 35%. GPU usage wasn't maxed out either, although it was high. I'm thinking the 8x AA is bottlenecking it. Difference must be related to either the CPU, as he has a 5960x, or some fine tuning in NVidia control panel. It would be pretty odd for it to be a CPU issue as with 8x msaa it's really not using the CPU a lot.


I have the exact same CPU as he got, and mine is 0.2 ghz faster then his.
And I got poorer results then him, when he had the cards on no overclock at all, and mine are overclocked with a custom bios.

I think its strange ..


----------



## uggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Do you have windows power plan set to high performance? That might help you get a higher score's in this benchmark.


Yes, always high performance


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uggy*
> 
> I have the exact same CPU as he got, and mine is 0.2 ghz faster then his.
> And I got poorer results then him, when he had the cards on no overclock at all, and mine are overclocked with a custom bios.
> 
> I think its strange ..


Yeah I have no idea...other than CPU diff, I don't know what else it could be...maybe I'll try a HyperThreading run later for giggles as I normally leave it off. This is all I have without further OC'ing. I'm sure with a little tweaking I can get into the low 140s but that'd be the extent of it. And he's getting a decent bit higher than that with lower clocks. His max FPS is also quite a lot higher than mine at 227 vs. my 195. Oddly, yours is even lower. Anyhow...


----------



## HatallaS

What kind of bios are you using, u are 1000points higher than me :....(


----------



## 21CEzAR21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Download Nvidia Inspector and change the P2 state to the full memory speed and create a shortcut to activate it. I have the same issue with Red Orchestra 2.
> 
> Not sure if there is another way to circumvent that issue, but I've used Nvidia Inspector and it's been working fine so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


OK, but I want overclock memory to 8000MHz......Nvidia Inspector can only do 7000MHz in P02 mode !!!


----------



## HatallaS

For those who remember I had trouble with my link speed.
The shop told me they fixed it. But I am pretty sure they simply replaced it. It is now at x16, and the ASIC went from 63 to 69.
Did a quick valley bench with the stock bios with 250/500/37 OC and score the same than I did with the max air bios at 158/500/24.

Going to wait for my water blocks to arrive and the predator on the 22 of October to mod the bios.
Hate that waiting game.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> cyclops3modified.zip 150k .zip file
> 
> I just took the risk and edited the cyclops 3 bios and flashed my cards with too.
> The memory clock was steady after at firestrike ultra at 1940.6 but the core clock was going up to 1455.5 then downclocking to 1100. I monitored those settings with gpu z alone. Can someone tell me what i need to do in the bios to keep the core clock steady at 1455.5?
> 
> I just attached the modified cyclops 3 bios for you guys to check it out and tell me where i messed up.


Flash the Sheyster Ultimate Bios (1.281 if on water, the next lower one for air). With it, there's no "dynamic" boost, you just set the slider to the boost clock you want and that's what it'll clock at (within reason). If you want to run at 1455, then just set the Core slider to 443 (1455 minus 1012). Done.

It still downclocks, it's only the boost that's changed.


----------



## uggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Yeah I have no idea...other than CPU diff, I don't know what else it could be...maybe I'll try a HyperThreading run later for giggles as I normally leave it off. This is all I have without further OC'ing. I'm sure with a little tweaking I can get into the low 140s but that'd be the extent of it. And he's getting a decent bit higher than that with lower clocks. His max FPS is also quite a lot higher than mine at 227 vs. my 195. Oddly, yours is even lower. Anyhow...


Yes, it beats me!

What really bugs me the most and make me want to rip my hair out its that he is getting a better result then me, before he does the overclock..


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I would use something besides Valley to get worked up over. I can get identical scores with clocks at 1470 or 1520, I think Heaven is a lot more repeatable.


----------



## uggy

OK, but is there a better bios then the one I use now?

The one I use now is locked at 1405 always.

Is there one that can give me 1450 or up to 1500?

As I said before, I have a 3-way SLI on water cooling.


----------



## SteezyTN

I've officially given up on the valley benchmark. Had my cards overclocked to 1443mhz and my 4770k at 4.6, and I got 149FPS on one run, and immediately after I ran it again and got 129FPS.


----------



## HatallaS

But that screen shot of valley is in custom settings and not ultra.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> What kind of bios are you using, u are 1000points higher than me :....(


Using a different bios for my 2 cards with 67% ASIC, and for my 1 card with an 80% ASIC. But the bios shouldn't matter. I think I ended up settling for one of the "Benchmark" ones with the massive power target. I have a hardware volt mod so didn't pay any attention to the voltage changes provided by each bios.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Thanks!
> I just checked the voltage table in bios and it's at 1281.3mv.
> Most of the time in witcher 3 the core clock was at the max i had listed in the bios at 1455.5 and when it would drop to 1300s it would eventually go back up to 1455.5
> 
> The temps were steady the whole time by the way.


here ya go. 1455/3900

cyclops3_1455.zip 150k .zip file


looks identical to the one you made.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Yeah I have no idea...other than CPU diff, I don't know what else it could be...maybe I'll try a HyperThreading run later for *****s and giggles as I normally leave it off. This is all I have without further OC'ing. I'm sure with a little tweaking I can get into the low 140s but that'd be the extent of it. And he's getting a decent bit higher than that with lower clocks. His max FPS is also quite a lot higher than mine at 227 vs. my 195. Oddly, yours is even lower. Anyhow...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Tri sli is broke ni valley with the last two driver families. switch off one card you'll probably score the same.


----------



## uggy

ok, so I get the understanding that valley is not a good benchmark..

So if we go over to games then, what settings and ant-aliasing should I be able to play on with a tri SLI, on water and a bios that gives me constant 1405 mhz? With at least over 60 fps with 1440p and a locked 60 fps on 4k.

GTA5 1440p and 4k
Witcher 3: 1440p and 4k
Project Cars: 1440p and 4k


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uggy*
> 
> ok, so I get the understanding that valley is not a good benchmark..
> 
> So if we go over to games then, what settings and ant-aliasing should I be able to play on with a tri SLI, on water and a bios that gives me constant 1405 mhz? With at least over 60 fps with 1440p and a locked 60 fps on 4k.
> 
> GTA5 1440p and 4k
> Witcher 3: 1440p and 4k
> Project Cars: 1440p and 4k


Honestly the only thing that would restrict you is CPU/DX11 limitations. The only game I know of that actually maxes out all 3 GPUs right now...is Assassin's Creed Unity.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *21CEzAR21*
> 
> OK, but I want overclock memory to 8000MHz......Nvidia Inspector can only do 7000MHz in P02 mode !!!




Sorry for the late reply! Welding tired me out today along with the 95F+ weather we have here in the valley. Just click on that red arrow and it will unlock the highest memory speed as an option. Just be sure to have MSI or Precision set to +500 memory, and then click on 'unlock max'. After that you can click the 'Apply Clocks and Voltage button' and then 'Create a Shortcut'. Then a shortcut will appear on your desktop and you just click that every time before you start your games.


----------



## uggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Honestly the only thing that would restrict you is CPU/DX11 limitations. The only game I know of that actually maxes out all 3 GPUs right now...is Assassin's Creed Unity.


anyone of you that can share your results in these games ?


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uggy*
> 
> anyone of you that can share your results in these games ?


I can only share 1440p results. Project Cars runs maxed out for me at 144fps (GSYNC). GTA and Witcher 3 don't. They're CPU/DX11 limited. So I'll have fluctuating FPS between 80 to 130 on average, with generally no more than 40-70% usage on the GPU. This is with all settings maxed out.


----------



## uggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> I can only share 1440p results. Project Cars runs maxed out for me at 144fps (GSYNC). GTA and Witcher 3 don't. They're CPU/DX11 limited. So I'll have fluctuating FPS between 80 to 130 on average, with generally no more than 40-70% usage on the GPU. This is with all settings maxed out.


what anti-aliasing do you use on the different games?

you have an 5960x too?


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> here ya go. 1455/3900
> 
> cyclops3_1455.zip 150k .zip file
> 
> 
> looks identical to the one you made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tri sli is broke ni valley with the last two driver families. switch off one card you'll probably score the same.


Thank you jpmboy! +1


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uggy*
> 
> what anti-aliasing do you use on the different games?
> 
> you have an 5960x too?


No I have a 3770k at 5GHz 24/7, and 5.2GHz for benching. TXAA when possible (4x in GTA V). SMAA if there's no TXAA (Project Cars). And if I'm forced to, MSAA. But I only do 4x MSAA. 8x ends up being too demanding for little benefit. May as well just toss in an SMAA injector along with 2x or 4x msaa.

I hate jagged edges. But I also hate low FPS.


----------



## uggy

Nice! Thx for the replay mate!
MFAA, is that still not possible on an SLI rig?


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uggy*
> 
> Nice! Thx for the replay mate!
> MFAA, is that still not possible on an SLI rig?


I don't like MFAA. Can't use it with my SLI/GSYNC build anyway...but tried it with SLI disabled before. Seemed messy during motion scenes. Might be my own misinterpretation of what was happening...but while I had been excited about MFAA in theory...in practice, I hated it. TXAA is by far the best AA solution. SMAA after that.


----------



## uggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> I don't like MFAA. Can't use it with my SLI/GSYNC build anyway...but tried it with SLI disabled before. Seemed messy during motion scenes. Might be my own misinterpretation of what was happening...but while I had been excited about MFAA in theory...in practice, I hated it. TXAA is by far the best AA solution. SMAA after that.


I allways thought msaa was the best anti-aliasing. Maybe I have to re-think my life.

Same here, have g-sync and as you know SLI.


----------



## lilchronic

I like SMAA :but some games need more than that @ 1440P like GTA5.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uggy*
> 
> I allways thought msaa was the best anti-aliasing. Maybe I have to re-think my life.
> 
> Same here, have g-sync and as you know SLI.


Oh boy. I want to be very careful here so I don't get attacked. SMAA isn't better than MSAA in terms of quality. They work quite differently. One is done pre render and one is done post render. The problem is that neither one by itself can properly remove all jagged edges. Even at 8x MSAA you won't be able to remove all jagged edges around things like fences for example. The best solution is a dual application. Something that does MSAA for pre-render AA, and also something for post, like SMAA. That's why I like TXAA.

The reason SMAA is so amazing is that it's almost free. But the best way to use it, if no TXAA is available, is to set 2x or 4x MSAA and then apply an SMAA injector like ReShade or SweetFX.

Figures I should clarify that before I got railed. Haha.


----------



## brootalperry

Hey guys, what is the typical overclock you guys are able to get on the memory with stock voltage?
I tried to use +500 on the memory and thought it'd be fine, but when I do GTA V crashes, where at everything completely stock I can play much longer.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brootalperry*
> 
> Hey guys, what is the typical overclock you guys are able to get on the memory with stock voltage?
> I tried to use +500 on the memory and thought it'd be fine, but when I do GTA V crashes, where at everything completely stock I can play much longer.


As far as I'm aware, there is no increase to memory voltage through modded bios or through AB/Precision X. You can do a hard mod for extra voltage to the memory though. It's not that hard. Generally from what I've seen, everyone has been able to get 8000MHz or higher. Some lucky folk have even been able to hit 8600MHz. Keep in mind the memory heats up like a mother lover at stock. Overclocking makes it that much worse. I read somewhere that after a solid gaming session the memory modules hit 106c. Active cooled backplate will definitely help out though. At 8100MHz I normally don't go more than 50-55c on the memory.


----------



## brootalperry

Thank you very much for the info. I figured I'd just give a pretty decent bump to the memory clock and flash a BIOS on the front page to give me a little more voltage so I can go over the 1380-something Mhz core the card kept falling back to while gaming.

I just wanted a moderate 1400 Mhz core clock over 1.212v (the card keeps falling back on this on stock), so I flash the modified EVGA SC BIOS Sheyster made.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Here is a special request BIOS. This one has voltage locked at 1.250v and is intended as sort of a maximum air BIOS, intended for cards with the stock cooler to get a slightly better OC than normal at 1.250v.
> 
> It is a modified EVGA SC BIOS featuring:
> 
> - 350w TDP at 100%
> - 425w max TDP at 121%
> - Voltage max locked at 1.250v for any speed at 1342+ MHz - no changes needed in PX.
> - No boost limit
> - Default SC clocks (+127 to core)
> 
> Have fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GM200SC-MAXAIR.zip 150k .zip file






Of course nothing ever goes according to plan, because upon loading up GTA V the card boosted itself over 1500 Mhz and the game froze and crashed...I didn't even touch anything in Afterburner. What should I do? Move the core clock slider into the negative?


----------



## KedarWolf

I had that happen. I put the clock speed and memory speed to 0, hit 'Apply' Then I ran FurMark set at 4k MSAA (You can try your screen resolution though with 8x MSAA, I have a 4k screen) with Afterburner open. While it's running it shows the clock and memory speeds and temps of your GPUs, ALT TAB to Afterburner while Furmark is running, adjust the clock speeds on the fly to where you want them and see where you're stable.

And it'll do that every time you update your drivers I've found if you leave Afterburner set overclocked. Better to reset, install the drivers, then do the above.

Hope that helps.









Edit: Yeah, move it to the negative, then hit 'Apply' if you never touched Afterburner, then do the above.

After I've done the FurMark thing it's never spiked again until I updated the drivers.


----------



## brootalperry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I had that happen. I put the clock speed and memory speed to 0, hit 'Apply' Then I ran FurMark set at 4k MSAA (You can try your screen resolution though with 8x MSAA, I have a 4k screen) with Afterburner open. While it's running it shows the clock and memory speeds and temps of your GPUs, ALT TAB to Afterburner while Furmark is running, adjust the clock speeds on the fly to where you want them and see where you're stable.
> 
> And it'll do that every time you update your drivers I've found if you leave Afterburner set overclocked. Better to reset, install the drivers, then do the above.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Yeah, move it to the negative, then hit 'Apply' if you never touched Afterburner, then do the above.
> 
> After I've done the FurMark thing it's never spiked again until I updated the drivers.


Thanks a lot for the info. Do I have to reinstall the driver each time I flash the card?
And one more question, is it normal for the card to throttle at 66C? I now notice that it'll downclock 13 Mhz from whatever clock I set it to.
Could be at 1450 Mhz and it'll downclock to 1437 and if I set it to 1437 it'll downclock to 1424 and so on.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brootalperry*
> 
> Thanks a lot for the info. Do I have to reinstall the driver each time I flash the card?
> And one more question, is it normal for the card to throttle at 66C? I now notice that it'll downclock 13 Mhz from whatever clock I set it to.
> Could be at 1450 Mhz and it'll downclock to 1437 and if I set it to 1437 it'll downclock to 1424 and so on.


I suggest you replace the SC Bios with the HC Ultimate Bios. Link is in my signature.







Most of the issues you've mentioned will go away.


----------



## brootalperry

I'll definitely give it a try







Will report back after a day or two of testing (maybe less given my enthusiasm lol)


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brootalperry*
> 
> Thanks a lot for the info. Do I have to reinstall the driver each time I flash the card?
> And one more question, is it normal for the card to throttle at 66C? I now notice that it'll downclock 13 Mhz from whatever clock I set it to.
> Could be at 1450 Mhz and it'll downclock to 1437 and if I set it to 1437 it'll downclock to 1424 and so on.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brootalperry*
> 
> Thanks a lot for the info. Do I have to reinstall the driver each time I flash the card?
> And one more question, is it normal for the card to throttle at 66C? I now notice that it'll downclock 13 Mhz from whatever clock I set it to.
> Could be at 1450 Mhz and it'll downclock to 1437 and if I set it to 1437 it'll downclock to 1424 and so on.


Yes, good idea to reinstall the driver and Afterburner or Precision X after flashing a card or cards. And usually if you increase the +volts a bit in Afterburner it'll stop throttling at lower temps.


----------



## brootalperry

Thank you so much for the info everyone. You've all been really helpful.
In any case just to be extra cautious, do I have to manually disable the graphics driver in device manager when flashing Sheyster's ultimate bios?

Because of the protection I can't drag and drop like I did before. I have to open it in command prompt and do it the old fashioned way.
The drag and drop method automatically toggles the drivers on/off. I don't know if a manual flash does this. Or I guess I could just uninstall the drivers, flash the card, and then reinstall.


----------



## unreality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brootalperry*
> 
> Thank you so much for the info everyone. You've all been really helpful.
> In any case just to be extra cautious, do I have to manually disable the graphics driver in device manager when flashing Sheyster's ultimate bios?
> 
> Because of the protection I can't drag and drop like I did before. I have to open it in command prompt and do it the old fashioned way.
> The drag and drop method automatically toggles the drivers on/off. I don't know if a manual flash does this. Or I guess I could just uninstall the drivers, flash the card, and then reinstall.


I just manually deactivate it when manually flashing. Probably worth the 5 seconds of your time


----------



## cstkl1

has anybody here tried moonlight/limelight to their notebook etc remotely..

pretty good.

think nvidia iteration is better than steam.

the gameshare co-op also not bad.


----------



## brootalperry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> I just manually deactivate it when manually flashing. Probably worth the 5 seconds of your time


I'll gladly take the 5 seconds over the hours of troubleshooting









Okay I must be doing something wrong. I've tried to flash Sheyster's 1.25mv Ultimate BIOS, both times I disabled the graphics driver before flashing.
I reboot the computer and everything is fine. No blank screen on boot (thank goodness), but when I LOG into Windows there are graphical artifacts all over the screen and then it freezes forcing me to hard restart it.

Everything is fine until I log into Windows...making me think that something is interfering with it? Maybe Afterburner?
I tried the 1.23 version and that worked, but the 1.25 does not for the life of me. I've had to reboot into safe mode and flash a different one to get back into Windows normally.


----------



## unreality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brootalperry*
> 
> Okay I must be doing something wrong. I've tried to flash Sheyster's 1.25mv Ultimate BIOS, both times I disabled the graphics driver before flashing.
> I reboot the computer and everything is fine. No blank screen on boot (thank goodness), but when I LOG into Windows there are graphical artifacts all over the screen and then it freezes forcing me to hard restart it.
> 
> Everything is fine until I log into Windows...making me think that something is interfering with it? Maybe Afterburner?
> I tried the 1.23 version and that worked, but the 1.25 does not for the life of me. I've had to reboot into safe mode and flash a different one to get back into Windows normally.


never had that problem before. I would totally reinstall the driver with DDU and also uninstall afterburner before.


----------



## Lordevan83

When ppl say their TItan X can OC to 1500mhz, are they referring the the maximum boost? or an actual GPU clock offset of 500 from stock? I use Asus card which is 1000 MHz stock. An offset of 250mhz gets me up to 1490mhz with EVGA precision X. Is there a formula for gpu clock?


----------



## DigitalFuzion

I have one last question, If I'm not doing any overclocking on my Titan X SLI setup. Would an updated bios add any new features or benefits to my cards?


----------



## brootalperry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> never had that problem before. I would totally reinstall the driver with DDU and also uninstall afterburner before.


It's quite strange. I'm using the 1.23mv version right now and it's fine, but I'd like to use the 1.25 version.
I'll try your suggestion and see if my luck changes...

Edit: Uninstalled graphics driver and disabled Afterburner on startup. I then followed a guide here on OCN and went through the registry and everything to clean out anything and everything Nvidia as well as made it so Windows 10 would stop auto-installing a generic driver...

Flashed the 1.25 BIOS and booted back into Windows normally. Now I just need to reinstall the (355.98) drivers. Gonna see if I get the artifacts after reboot...

Edit 2: Rebooted after installing graphics drivers and everything seems fine







Now I'll try MSI Afterburner.

Edit 3: Everything seems okay now after cleaning out the drivers. Thanks a lot for the advice =)


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordevan83*
> 
> When ppl say their TItan X can OC to 1500mhz, are they referring the the maximum boost? or an actual GPU clock offset of 500 from stock? I use Asus card which is 1000 MHz stock. An offset of 250mhz gets me up to 1490mhz with EVGA precision X. Is there a formula for gpu clock?


Raise your power target and voltage only and see what your boost clock is. Sounds like it's 1240Mhz cause if you add +250 offset to that 1240Mhz you get 1490Mhz


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brootalperry*
> 
> It's quite strange. I'm using the 1.23mv version right now and it's fine, but I'd like to use the 1.25 version.
> I'll try your suggestion and see if my luck changes...
> 
> Edit: Uninstalled graphics driver and disabled Afterburner on startup. I then followed a guide here on OCN and went through the registry and everything to clean out anything and everything Nvidia as well as made it so Windows 10 would stop auto-installing a generic driver...
> 
> Flashed the 1.25 BIOS and booted back into Windows normally. Now I just need to reinstall the (355.98) drivers. Gonna see if I get the artifacts after reboot...
> 
> Edit 2: Rebooted after installing graphics drivers and everything seems fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'll try MSI Afterburner.
> 
> Edit 3: Everything seems okay now after cleaning out the drivers. Thanks a lot for the advice =)


if you had AB starting with windows, and applying an OC - you must disable this before flashing. AND NO FLASHING WHILE OVERCLOCKED.


----------



## stanielz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if you had AB starting with windows, and applying an OC - you must disable this before flashing. AND NO FLASHING WHILE OVERCLOCKED.


=/ ive done this quite a bit. what are the consequences?


----------



## dpoverlord

So I am putting the rest of my Titan X's on the block. Since I bought them, and my ASUS Rampage V I probably have used my computer all of 10 times

Bit of a shame considering I have a 55" Sammy too. Anyone have thoughts, if I should keep at least 1, or better to unload and wait.


----------



## HatallaS

I got a huge scare today, please tell me I am ok.

I had my fan turn down to 1000rpm just to test the audio of the new CPU cooler.
Then forgot about it and started gaming. I monitor the temps with the app from NZXT on my IPad, but wasn't paying attention to it. I started to smell that warm plastic smell. Glanced at the temps and the GpU was at 80* for a good 10 minutes. Immediately closed the game and set the fan back to auto. Quickly decreased back to normal. I played for an hour or two after and didn't noticed anything wrong. But I am kinda worried about the smell.
It stayed at 80* steadily and the clock speed never changed.

Is it a safe temperature?


----------



## ssgtnubb

Your fine, hours like that a minute chance of an issue. Don't worry on it.


----------



## 2002sn95gt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> I got a huge scare today, please tell me I am ok.
> 
> I had my fan turn down to 1000rpm just to test the audio of the new CPU cooler.
> Then forgot about it and started gaming. I monitor the temps with the app from NZXT on my IPad, but wasn't paying attention to it. I started to smell that warm plastic smell. Glanced at the temps and the GpU was at 80* for a good 10 minutes. Immediately closed the game and set the fan back to auto. Quickly decreased back to normal. I played for an hour or two after and didn't noticed anything wrong. But I am kinda worried about the smell.
> It stayed at 80* steadily and the clock speed never changed.
> 
> Is it a safe temperature?


the gpu will begin down clock the boost when you hit 65C not much though. when you hit the target max temp stock(83c) or manually set it up to 91c then the gpu will cut power and clock speed and thermal throttle to keep temps under the set max temp limit.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2002sn95gt*
> 
> the gpu will begin down clock the boost when you hit 65C not much though. when you hit the target max temp stock(83c) or manually set it up to 91c then the gpu will cut power and clock speed and thermal throttle to keep temps under the set max temp limit.


Even if he's on the Ultimate BIOS (which I think he is?) he would get considerable throttling at 85 deg C. I think he's fine.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Even if he's on the Ultimate BIOS (which I think he is?) he would get considerable throttling at 85 deg C. I think he's fine.


i use the bios in OP that doesn't throttle until 85c. I did have to increase my voltage to +57v but now it doesn't throttle on air and I hit up to 80C gaming in my tri-sli system.


----------



## uggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> here ya go. 1455/3900
> 
> cyclops3_1455.zip 150k .zip file
> 
> 
> looks identical to the one you made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tri sli is broke ni valley with the last two driver families. switch off one card you'll probably score the same.


Is this bios something to consider with a 3-way sli?

The one I have now i get constant on 1405 when gaming.


----------



## uggy

Here are my results on 3dmark.
Normal: 25,624
Extreme: 21,378
Ultra: 11,922

Is it as poor as I think?
I have seen results others have been having much better results then me, with the same rig.

example of another result:
ultra 13,743
extreme 22,381
normal 30,946


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stanielz*
> 
> =/ ive done this quite a bit. what are the consequences?


done what? flashed while the card(s) hold an overclock or change bios without removing AB profiles folder?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uggy*
> 
> Is this bios something to consider with a 3-way sli?
> The one I have now i get constant on 1405 when gaming.


What one are you using now? that version of cy3 will load to 1.274V, so watercooled cards.


----------



## uggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> done what? flashed while the card(s) hold an overclock or change bios without removing AB profiles folder?
> What one are you using now? that version of cy3 will load to 1.274V, so watercooled cards.


I have watercooled









this one

GM2001400mhz.zip 221k .zip file


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uggy*
> 
> I have watercooled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one
> 
> GM2001400mhz.zip 221k .zip file


yeah - you might like that 1455 bios. note that the ram has a higher base clock.
Or cyclops3.. or lilchronics Mod 3 bios are worth a try.


----------



## HatallaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2002sn95gt*
> 
> the gpu will begin down clock the boost when you hit 65C not much though. when you hit the target max temp stock(83c) or manually set it up to 91c then the gpu will cut power and clock speed and thermal throttle to keep temps under the set max temp limit.


Actually it didn't down clock I was surprised but thanks for the relief.
Amazed that at 1000 rpm it gets to 80 only.


----------



## uggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - you might like that 1455 bios. note that the ram has a higher base clock.
> Or cyclops3.. or lilchronics Mod 3 bios are worth a try.


Whats the ram base clock on the 1455?

Can you tell me the difference between the cyclops 3_1455 , lilchronics 3 and the cyclops3 ?


----------



## bigblock990

I'm looking to download stock bios for evga titan x sc. Can someone upload it for me, or tell me where to find it. Thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uggy*
> 
> Whats the ram base clock on the 1455?
> 
> Can you tell me the difference between the cyclops 3_1455 , lilchronics 3 and the cyclops3 ?


you need to use thevoltage slider with mod3:


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> I'm looking to download stock bios for evga titan x sc. Can someone upload it for me, or tell me where to find it. Thanks


I can hook you up with a 100% guaranteed version at lunch, or there is this at TechPowerUp (I've never used a bios from there)

https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/172820/evga-gtxtitanx-12288-150320.html


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> I'm looking to download stock bios for evga titan x sc. Can someone upload it for me, or tell me where to find it. Thanks


Here you go:

stockSCbios.zip 150k .zip file


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I can hook you up with a 100% guaranteed version at lunch, or there is this at TechPowerUp (I've never used a bios from there)
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/172820/evga-gtxtitanx-12288-150320.html


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Here you go:


Thanks!


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> I'm looking to download stock bios for evga titan x sc. Can someone upload it for me, or tell me where to find it. Thanks


It's in the SC BIOS 4-pack in the OP. GM200SC.rom in the ZIP file.


----------



## uggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you need to use thevoltage slider with mod3:


But I dont need that with cyclops3_1455 and cyclops 3?

So since I never have done any work in the maxwell bios tweaker, its maybe best for me to use one of the cyclops..?

Whats the difference between the two cyclops?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uggy*
> 
> But I dont need that with cyclops3_1455 and cyclops 3?
> 
> So since I never have done any work in the maxwell bios tweaker, its maybe best for me to use one of the cyclops..?
> 
> Whats the difference between the two cyclops?


one boosts to 1304, the other to 1455 with no overclock applied via AB/PX. it's right in those pictures.


----------



## uggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> one boosts to 1304, the other to 1455 with no overclock applied via AB/PX. it's right in those pictures.


When I looked at the pictures one more time I saw it.
I was blind for a moment there!

Thanks









What do you use? Or do you have any experience with the 1455?

And what do you recommend I do, to get the best out of my cards?

edit: here are my result in 3Dmark now, with the bios i am using now.

Normal: 25,624
Extreme: 21,378
Ultra: 11,922


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> here ya go. 1455/3900
> 
> cyclops3_1455.zip 150k .zip file
> 
> 
> looks identical to the one you made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tri sli is broke ni valley with the last two driver families. switch off one card you'll probably score the same.


Gotta try this one tonight.

1450/4000 - 1465/4000 is my top clocks. Sad.









SS


----------



## BigMack70

Anyone ever figure out if it's possible to run two cards in SLI, using the same bios, at different overclocks?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Anyone ever figure out if it's possible to run two cards in SLI, using the same bios, at different overclocks?


I think you just unlink the cards in Precision X or Afterburner, then set each cards' overclock separately. I'm not at home so I can't really check to go into more detail but it's pretty easy to find that option.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I think you just unlink the cards in Precision X or Afterburner, then set each cards' overclock separately. I'm not at home so I can't really check to go into more detail but it's pretty easy to find that option.


I have tried this in afterburner without success, sadly


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> I have tried this in afterburner without success, sadly


i'll be home is about six hours and will post a few screenshots with Afterburner with the options. Sorry for the wait, and yes, I am going to utter that terrible four letter word as I'm at 'work' .


----------



## BigMack70

Well if you can get it working in AB, let me know what you did to make it so. Because it definitely doesn't work in AB for me - if I try and increase the overclock on my better card, it does nothing. It sets both cards to the lowest common denominator clock speed, for both memory and core.

*Edit --> I can get different memory clocks applied on my cards, but not differing core clocks*


----------



## Djreversal

hey fellas./.. new to the forums.. but I just put in the cyclops3_1455rom ... I am just trying to figure out if I can push more from my GPU with another bios.. The most I can get out of this is 1470mhz on the GPU core. that's with a +31mv setting. It seems if I add anything over 31mv my cards become unstable. Just curious if that is because the voltage is limited from the bios I installed and possibly if I run another bios I can push more voltage?

I have another bios here GM200HC-425.rom ... Not sure if that one would allow me to push more mv. my temps are still in check I haven't broken 48c

Thanks in advance.,
Mark


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Well if you can get it working in AB, let me know what you did to make it so. Because it definitely doesn't work in AB for me - if I try and increase the overclock on my better card, it does nothing. It sets both cards to the lowest common denominator clock speed, for both memory and core.
> 
> *Edit --> I can get different memory clocks applied on my cards, but not differing core clocks*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Anyone ever figure out if it's possible to run two cards in SLI, using the same bios, at different overclocks?


Go to Afterburner 'Settings' click the drop down menu, uncheck 'Syncronise settings for similiar graphics processors' choose your card from this drop down list like in picture, click 'Ok' change clock speeds, repeat for other card/cards.

It works for me, if it doesn't for you then the clock speed in the bios you are using must be locked to that one speed, try a different bios.


----------



## Djreversal

Went in and made a few changes to the bios. Seems better now, stable I did the extreme fire strike test several times with it and it had no issues.

GPU Core Clock = 1531mhz
GPU Mem Clock = 4000mhz

Temp never broke 50c

Think I'm going to leave it here for now and make sure it holds stability. Or run heaven for a while. Now to dive into my CPU overclocking. Ugh this should be fun


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Go to Afterburner 'Settings' click the drop down menu, uncheck 'Syncronise settings for similiar graphics processors' choose your card from this drop down list like in picture, click 'Ok' change clock speeds, repeat for other card/cards.
> 
> It works for me, if it doesn't for you then the clock speed in the bios you are using must be locked to that one speed, try a different bios.


This is what I do, and it doesn't work. +110 core on one card, +160 on the other, and both stay at 1443 MHZ which is the 1443 setting


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> This is what I do, and it doesn't work. +110 core on one card, +160 on the other, and both stay at 1443 MHZ which is the 1443 setting


I ran Furmark and each card I set is on the clock speed I set it to, each one different. Furmark shows the clock speeds in real time.

It has to be your bios I think.









Edit: You might want to try uninstalling and reinstalling Afterburner too without saving the settings. You should do that when flashing anyways.


----------



## stanielz

So I bought a thermal ir gun. Hottest spot on the card is 69 degrees C around 2 vram chips in the corner but my gpu is 44C~ at load. Do you guys think I need to reseat my water block? The rest of the card vram chips are in the 50Cs or lower. I don't want to take it all apart for nothing. All these temps are under full load btw with a 1475/8200 overclock.


----------



## uggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stanielz*
> 
> So I bought a thermal ir gun. Hottest spot on the card is 69 degrees C around 2 vram chips in the corner but my gpu is 44C~ at load. Do you guys think I need to reseat my water block? The rest of the card vram chips are in the 50Cs or lower. I don't want to take it all apart for nothing. All these temps are under full load btw with a 1475/8200 overclock.


I have a question about the difference between what people use to describe there memory clock.

In someone uses a number in the 3-4000 mark and someone, like you use a 8000 mark.

the cyclops 3 1455 use this therm: 1455/3900.. and you use 1475/8200.. whats the difference?

I know many of you will think of me as an irritating noob now, but I'm new to the pc gaming community and want to learn


----------



## stanielz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uggy*
> 
> I have a question about the difference between what people use to describe there memory clock.
> 
> In someone uses a number in the 3-4000 mark and someone, like you use a 8000 mark.
> 
> the cyclops 3 1455 use this therm: 1455/3900.. and you use 1475/8200.. whats the difference?
> 
> I know many of you will think of me as an irritating noob now, but I'm new to the pc gaming community and want to learn


Because it's gddr it gets doubled. So 4100 = 8200 or in your case 3900 = 7800 on the memory. This is all in MHz.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quad pumped is the term you're looking for


----------



## uggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stanielz*
> 
> Because it's gddr it gets doubled. So 4100 = 8200 or in your case 3900 = 7800 on the memory. This is all in MHz.


Thx!


----------



## ocvn

Any one run quad titan X please help







...
With dp 1.2 [email protected] display, the usage of the 4 cards in FSU and heaven around 80%, when i switch to dp 1.1 [email protected]/ hdmi or dvi-d, the usage back to 99%... The problem only appear with quad sli, single/2way/3way are good.... Windows 10 pro. Try all drivers but no change.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocvn*
> 
> Any one run quad titan X please help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> With dp 1.2 [email protected] display, the usage of the 4 cards in FSU and heaven around 80%, when i switch to dp 1.1 [email protected]/ hdmi or dvi-d, the usage back to 99%... The problem only appear with quad sli, single/2way/3way are good.... Windows 10 pro. Try all drivers but no change.


CPU bottleneck


----------



## Djreversal

on a 5960x.. what is generally the most bang for the buck as far as how many titan x's to run.. I currently have 2 on my rig and was thinking of putting a 3rd and calling it a day.


----------



## ocvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> CPU bottleneck


With dvi or hdmi or dp1.1 res 4k, all the gpus still run 99%... The problem from dp 1.2


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djreversal*
> 
> on a 5960x.. what is generally the most bang for the buck as far as how many titan x's to run.. I currently have 2 on my rig and was thinking of putting a 3rd and calling it a day.


Don't do it, stick with two. 3 to 4 way optimisation varies drastically from game to game normally favouring disabling the third card more often than not these days. You'll notice in my avatar I have three. I now only have two. I'm at 4K 60hz
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocvn*
> 
> With dvi or hdmi or dp1.1 res 4k, all the gpus still run 99%... The problem from dp 1.2


all at 30hz? Any frame limiting in place?


----------



## Djreversal

nice thanks the heads up... i feel like my Fire Strike Extreme scores suck?? Not sure what people are generally getting from their 5960x / 2 Titan X sli.... I did just flash the bios' on my cards and did achieve the best score yet.. I stopped there but I can probably keep going.

I got a 15300 overall score.


----------



## Silent Scone

Would have to run it again once at home - don't really remember scores off hand. 1544 in two way is snappy, though. My second card barely does 1450 at stock voltage. These things don't bother me though. I run them both at 1300 core 1850 on the memory and they eat everything.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djreversal*
> 
> nice thanks the heads up... i feel like my Fire Strike Extreme scores suck?? Not sure what people are generally getting from their 5960x / 2 Titan X sli....


Your physics score is right with mine, but your graphics seems a little down. Try running it without P-X in the background and see if that helps.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8013558


----------



## ocvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Don't do it, stick with two. 3 to 4 way optimisation varies drastically from game to game normally favouring disabling the third card more often than not these days. You'll notice in my avatar I have three. I now only have two. I'm at 4K 60hz
> all at 30hz? Any frame limiting in place?


no frame limiter. with dvi/ hdmi res 2560 x 1440. dp 1.1 with [email protected] 30Hz. Same computer, I can have 2 results: dp 1.2 panel with 11k FSU and dp 1.1 with 17k FSU


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djreversal*
> 
> nice thanks the heads up... i feel like my Fire Strike Extreme scores suck?? Not sure what people are generally getting from their 5960x / 2 Titan X sli.... I did just flash the bios' on my cards and did achieve the best score yet.. I stopped there but I can probably keep going.
> 
> I got a 15300 overall score.


OH what I could do with one of them cards under a block in my system.

Never went over 31c last night maxed on voltage with my core at 1470 memory 8100 and power set to 150%.









My Ti G1 is faster and cooler running 29c at 1585/8200 though.









SS


----------



## Djreversal

well I closed everything I could.. and ran it again.. and still getting basically the same results.... question.. for some reason I thought on my X99-E WS 3.1 motherboard it said x16 in all the slots... yet when I go into bios it shows one of the cards on 8X .... could this be an issue:?

Mark


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Probably not that big of an issue. What PCI-E slots are you using?

Also, try backing off your overclock on the card just a little. Sometimes the score will drop if it's running close to the limit - ie, about to crash.

Also, make sure your Power Option in Windows is set to "Performance", not "Balanced". Same with Nvidia Control Panel, set the Power Management Mode to "Prefer Maximum Performance" and "Single Display Performance Mode"


----------



## Djreversal

whats the max voltage u guys try to get out of the Titan X? ill try to adjust the MHZ down a touch.


----------



## Djreversal

This is the build.. I just finished it.. pretty much my first big PC build.. Need to get the numbers out of her.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uggy*
> 
> When I looked at the pictures one more time I saw it.
> I was blind for a moment there!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you use? Or do you have any experience with the 1455?
> 
> And what do you recommend I do, to get the best out of my cards?
> 
> edit: here are my result in 3Dmark now, with the bios i am using now.
> 
> Normal: 25,624
> Extreme: 21,378
> Ultra: 11,922


I use cy3 or mod3. What bios are you using for the firestrike runs?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Anyone ever figure out if it's possible to run two cards in SLI, using the same bios, at different overclocks?


Unsynch, no k-boost and set each card separately. works regardless of bios (unless you are down clocking vs the bios boost)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djreversal*
> 
> W*ent in and made a few changes to the bios*. Seems better now, stable I did the extreme fire strike test several times with it and it had no issues.
> GPU Core Clock = 1531mhz
> GPU Mem Clock = 4000mhz
> Temp never broke 50c
> Think I'm going to leave it here for now and make sure it holds stability. Or run heaven for a while. Now to dive into my CPU overclocking. Ugh this should be fun


what bios and what changes? is it a secret?


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djreversal*
> 
> whats the max voltage u guys try to get out of the Titan X? ill try to adjust the MHZ down a touch.


1.274v is max on any bios without hardware mod. But your GPU clocks are fine. Something else is jacking you up IMHO. 1544 should get better than 15,300 FSE.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djreversal*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the build.. I just finished it.. pretty much my first big PC build.. Need to get the numbers out of her.


Sweet rig, top job dude!!!


----------



## Djreversal

that's why I was thinking maybe its the PCI slots I used on the board.. would 8x hinder these cards??

I'm in slot 2 / 5 just because the spacing worked out nicer that way for the Liquid Cooling System... For some reason I thought I heard run 1/3/5/7 ... but when I did research supposedly all slots are 16x on this motherboard... but when I see in bios it says 8x and I cant change it... is there a way to see what the pci bus is running at within windows?


----------



## Djreversal

Definitely showing up at 8x


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Did you
Quote:


> Also, make sure your Power Option in Windows is set to "Performance", not "Balanced". Same with Nvidia Control Panel, set the Power Management Mode to "Prefer Maximum Performance" and "Single Display Performance Mode"


These two things will make a bigger difference than the X8 PCI-E slot, I bet.


----------



## Djreversal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Did you
> These two things will make a bigger difference than the X8 PCI-E slot, I bet.


I only see the 1 setting in the nvida control panel which is set for Maximum Speed. I didn't see anything within windows 10 elsewhere unless I'm missing it.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what bios and what changes? is it a secret?


Yes, I also have an inquiring mind.

SS


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djreversal*
> 
> I only see the 1 setting in the nvida control panel which is set for Maximum Speed. I didn't see anything within windows 10 elsewhere unless I'm missing it.


Nvidia Control Panel > Manage 3D Settings > Global > Scroll through that menu, you should see the two entries.

I don't have Windows 10, but here's a tutorial I Googled up:

http://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/2843-power-plan-settings-change-windows-10-a.html

I'd choose "High Performance".


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djreversal*
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely showing up at 8x


x8 or x16 is not going to affect an sli score at these resolutions. Bandwidth is no where near saturated. Look up the Valley thread, use the driver tweaks in the op. Make sure your cpu is under High perf mode in windows (eg, min proc state = 100%... or speedstep is disabled), no g-synch or v-synch. OC your cpu best you can, then let it rip.








If you see a lower score with higher clocks it is because there are several error correction traps in the bios and driver - so, when proc call checksums do not match, it is rerun until they do (or crash if fatal). result being reduced efficiency IPC from the EC routines.

w10:


----------



## Silent Scone

14 - 15k is fairly ballpark for TX SLI.

Edit:

Mine at daily settings. 1300 boost clocks. Be sure to set the desktop resolution to that of the test (1440p) Windows 10 scaling does some funny things to Firestrike.


----------



## Djreversal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 14 - 15k is fairly ballpark for TX SLI.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Mine at daily settings. 1300 boost clocks. Be sure to set the desktop resolution to that of the test (1440p) Windows 10 scaling does some funny things to Firestrike.


I think changing windows resolution did the trick.. first test


----------



## Djreversal

few more tweaks.. I think this is about as far as I can go.


----------



## Djreversal

Ok That Last Score Bothered Me Not Breaking 18k so I Tweaked and Tweaked and got it.



Pretty sure I milked out every last bit from her on the GPU side. that is 1549 Core 3900 Mem


----------



## Djreversal

Looks like I might have fried something... Tried to do everything so far to fix it and cant figure it out.... Anytime it goes to boot up I get a DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (storahci.sys) error and it just keeps rebooting.. I even formatted my main drive and reinstalled windows from scratch and reset all my bios settings.. Womp Womp....

How can I diagnose what is causing the issue? Any tools?


----------



## alancsalt

try your ram one stick at a time?


----------



## Djreversal

yea ill have to do that tomorrow ifemory test doesn't work... its at 5% and taking forever.. so far no errors.


----------



## Silent Scone

You may have just corrupted the driver with an unstable overclock. Remove it and start over from Safe mode or use SYS restore.

That's what you get for being hung up on a synthetic benchmark


----------



## Djreversal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You may have just corrupted the driver with an unstable overclock. Remove it and start over from Safe mode or use SYS restore.
> 
> That's what you get for being hung up on a synthetic benchmark


I don't get what corrupted tho... I did a delete partition, repartition, reformat and new installation of windows and still the same issue.. just removed 4 sticks of ram from one side... ill try the other bank later... is it possible I fried a video card??? would u get the Storachi.sys IRQ error with a bad video card. Hmm


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djreversal*
> 
> I don't get what corrupted tho... I did a delete partition, repartition, reformat and new installation of windows and still the same issue.. just removed 4 sticks of ram from one side... ill try the other bank later... is it possible I fried a video card??? would u get the Storachi.sys IRQ error with a bad video card. Hmm


At what point do you start receiving the exception?


----------



## Djreversal

I finished my testing up, I said let me see what I can do with the cpu / memory more then the gpus at this point I think I killed out the Titans as much as I can, so I went back went up to 4.8ghz on the cpu and reboot, didn't get a blue screen but it froze up, I rebooted went into bios bumped the voltage on the cpu a bit, read a little bit that the memory might need more voltage.. I have to check what it's at but I think I was like 1.25 or 1.275 or something like that. And I've been getting blue screen since..


----------



## Djreversal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> At what point do you start receiving the exception?


But would a burnt memory chip allow me to install an is again ???


----------



## Silent Scone

Why are you reinstalling the OS overclocked? Just go back to optimised defaults and see if you can reproduce the problem. I don't think you've killed anything.


----------



## HatallaS

I m assuming that most of you use 4K panels.
Which one are you running?
The swift just hurts my eyes, I just can't get used to mate panels.
I m thinking about getting the 40" Philips panel, I think it is semi glossy. I think two Tx should be enough to power everything. The swift will be mainly used for videos while gaming ( I know kinda of a waste but I won't be able to sale it).
Or do you know of any none 1080p glossy monitors by any chance?


----------



## Djreversal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Why are you reinstalling the OS overclocked? Just go back to optimised defaults and see if you can reproduce the problem. I don't think you've killed anything.


I tried so much troubleshooting, I did go back to optimized defaults .. But after I reinstalled ... I did lower voltages tho before I did that and the clocks ... But I don't know I spent a lot of time trying to get into the os and couldn't at all just command prompt to do work in there ran the Windows memory test which found no errors up to 75% and I fell asleep woke up this morning and it must of rebooted after the text, I'll go home reflash bios and start from scratch again.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djreversal*
> 
> Ok That Last Score Bothered Me Not Breaking 18k so I Tweaked and Tweaked and got it.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure I milked out every last bit from her on the GPU side. that is 1549 Core 3900 Mem


post your score *here*
read the post format instruction in the OP.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> post your score *here*
> read the post format instruction in the OP.


Yeah, he can look back and reminisce about when his computer ran!









Googling that error points to a multitude of causes - even USB conflicts. Did you plug anything new in, or make any other changes?


----------



## Djreversal

LoL yea... I'll post when I get home, no the only thing I did was install 3dsmax 2016 and Vray ... I wanted to try and get 18500 or better so I decided to play with the cpu/mem settings, Maybe bios corrupted?

Googling that error points to a multitude of causes - even USB conflicts. Did you plug anything new in, or make any other changes?[/quote]


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djreversal*
> 
> LoL yea... I'll post when I get home, no the only thing I did was install 3dsmax 2016 and Vray ... I wanted to try and get 18500 or better so I decided to play with the cpu/mem settings, Maybe bios corrupted?
> 
> Googling that error points to a multitude of causes - even USB conflicts. Did you plug anything new in, or make any other changes?


[/quote]
Unfortunately, most bugtrap definitions you get from google assume a default config..
When overclocking, that error is likely either bad ram or ram timings, and/or on haswell, a bad cache OC and/or low VCCIN resulting in faulty ram I/O. Always a good idea to do at least some stress testing before going full bore on benchmarks (unless you do it on an OS image.







)


----------



## Silent Scone

Easily done. Merrily flashing back to another VIDBIOS then suddenly remembering you're on your balls to wall pub talk screenshot profile. Not Less Than Equal Not So Cool Now...spends next 2 hours rebuilding array and trying to reflash


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Easily done. Merrily flashing back to another VIDBIOS then suddenly remembering you're on your balls to wall pub talk screenshot profile. Not Less Than Equal Not So Cool Now...spends next 2 hours rebuilding array and trying to reflash


only takes one time to learn this one... grandma still sucking eggs.


----------



## Djreversal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Easily done. Merrily flashing back to another VIDBIOS then suddenly remembering you're on your balls to wall pub talk screenshot profile. Not Less Than Equal Not So Cool Now...spends next 2 hours rebuilding array and trying to reflash


Should I flash the video cards back or u think that's not related to a storachi.sys issue... I am going to try run memtest85 when I get home . See if I can figure out if it's ram.. If the ram got screwed up from ****ty timing or voltage, it would fail this test correct?? And if the motherboard had an issue it would probably fail as well correct?


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djreversal*
> 
> Should I flash the video cards back or u think that's not related to a storachi.sys issue... I am going to try run memtest85 when I get home . See if I can figure out if it's ram.. If the ram got screwed up from ****ty timing or voltage, it would fail this test correct?? And if the motherboard had an issue it would probably fail as well correct?


Hopefully it's just a corrupted file, not a borked hardware issue. You can get it to boot to Windows now?


----------



## Djreversal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Hopefully it's just a corrupted file, not a borked hardware issue. You can get it to boot to Windows now?


I don't understand if it can be a file if I removed the partition created a new one and reinstalled Windows


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Mobo bios or vid card bios? Is everything back the Optimized Defaults in the mobo bios now, running stock speed?


----------



## Djreversal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Mobo bios or vid card bios? Is everything back the Optimized Defaults in the mobo bios now, running stock speed?


I'm pretty sure it's reset to factory defaults.. Just with the basic changed to the cup fan halt error and the m2.0 and raid stuff which I changed. I can try to ref lash the bios on the motherboard and my titans aren't back to factory either


----------



## Djreversal

So last night when I deleted a partition and reinstalled Windows, I didn't realize on the ssd it created a recovery and system partition as well, I didn't delete those, when I fresh installed Windows was still crashing, tonight I fully removed all partitions and recreated them, boom it worked all good to go again


----------



## uggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I use cy3 or mod3. What bios are you using for the firestrike runs?
> Unsynch, no k-boost and set each card separately. works regardless of bios (unless you are down clocking vs the bios boost)
> what bios and what changes? is it a secret?


I use this mod:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uggy*
> 
> I have watercooled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one
> 
> GM2001400mhz.zip 221k .zip file


But I think the mod is slowing me down.. but I'm not sure.
I want to install a mod that can give me up to 1500/with at least 8000 stabel.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uggy*
> 
> I use this mod:
> But I think the mod is slowing me down.. but I'm not sure.
> I want to install a mod that can give me up to *1500/with at least 8000 stabe*l.


that'll depend on the card... but cyclops3 runs mt two cards at those clocks. So does lilchronics mod3 bios.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that'll depend on the card... but cyclops3 runs mt two cards at those clocks. So does lilchronics mod3 bios.


I can run 1500 with the 1.25v Ultimate bios on my best card (75.5 ASIC).







Link is in my signature.

That said, just like JPM indicated, every card is different and YMMV. Some guys can't run over 1400 even with the highest voltage applied (1.274v).


----------



## nano444

ciao
i have this error today while game bf4
\Device\Video3
Graphics Exception: EXTRA_MACRO_DATA

what is this???
do I have to worry???

drivers 355.98 OC with bios GM200 1,237 by Sheyster 1460 core 3746 memory

thanks and regards


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djreversal*
> 
> So last night when I deleted a partition and reinstalled Windows, I didn't realize on the ssd it created a recovery and system partition as well, I didn't delete those, when I fresh installed Windows was still crashing, tonight I fully removed all partitions and recreated them, boom it worked all good to go again


Glad you figured it out.

When I reinstall Windows I always delete every partition on my system drive then hit 'New' (it makes all the system partitions etc. at once when you do it that way) and create them all again in the Windows install partitioning window, then install Windows.


----------



## Djreversal

Yea that I did the second time around. Now I'm doing well.. I think I got the most out of my setup right now.. I cant really push it much further with my knowledge.

18200 is my score.. Going to post it on the other thread as well.


----------



## Djreversal

looks like I made #19 on the 3dmark Hall Of Fame for 2 GPU on Fire Strike Extreme


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djreversal*
> 
> looks like I made #19 on the 3dmark Hall Of Fame for 2 GPU on Fire Strike Extreme


Sure beats BSOD errors


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Sure beats BSOD errors


nah- BSOD wins EVERYTIME !


----------



## stanielz

so i took my EK waterblock off today and applied thermal paste all the thermal pad components (even though they looked like they were all making good contact as they had imprints on them). and the hot spot on my card on the back (no back plate) dropped by 10 C under max load according to my thermal gun.

either way seems like my card cant go past 1475/8000. oh welll


----------



## Djreversal

Tell ya the stability at that 18200 is not the best.. I did drop back to 4.5ghz and a 1400mhz GPU every day use on my system.


----------



## uggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that'll depend on the card... but cyclops3 runs mt two cards at those clocks. So does lilchronics mod3 bios.


ok, nice.
Then I think it would be cyclops3.
What sliders do you tweak in msi afterburner then?
Do you do anything with the power limit and core voltage sliders?


----------



## camry racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I can run 1500 with the 1.25v Ultimate bios on my best card (75.5 ASIC).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link is in my signature.
> 
> That said, just like JPM indicated, every card is different and YMMV. Some guys can't run over 1400 even with the highest voltage applied (1.274v).


I'm happy my card is like yours I run 1530MHZ with 1.274V and 79.4% ASIC


----------



## terrorindeed

Hey everyone,

I've had my titan X since April and ran the GM200-SC 425 rom for a few months with windows 7, then moved and didn't run my system again until windows 10 launched.

My problem now is that anytime I flash a bios cyclop3 or gm200-bench, my nvidia driver is reverted to the previous one 3.55-3.53, and then the bios goes all wonky, where by the core clock is lowered by 1/2 (1050-595) or by 1/10 (1250-1151), performance is degraded until I reflash.

But I then install the newest nvidia driver and all seems well again until a few restarts and a little later I notice that the core clock is again much lower.

What the heck is going on here?

Thanks for all replies!

i7 4790K @ 4.6GHZ
GA-Z97X-GAMING 5
16GB G.SKILL 1600HMZ DDR3
240GB SANDISK SSD
AX1200 CORSAIR AXI PSU


----------



## smicha

Quad titan X on bard


----------



## Silent Scone

Sell your two worst ones and spend it on something nice.


----------



## ralphi59

Hi all.
What do you think about my overclock?


----------



## smicha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Sell your two worst ones and spend it on something nice.


It would slow down rendering speed by 50%


----------



## smicha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Sell your two worst ones and spend it on something nice.


It would slow down rendering speed by 50%


----------



## ralphi59

It would improve your gaming experience I think.
2 way is the way to go


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smicha*
> 
> It would slow down rendering speed by 50%


ah, what do you use it for?


----------



## smicha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> ah, what do you use it for?


Octane Render pro work.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

New Nvidia driver released:-

http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/geforce-358-50-whql-driver-download.html


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> New Nvidia driver released:-
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/geforce-358-50-whql-driver-download.html


_Release Highlights

This new GeForce Game Ready driver ensures you'll have the best possible gaming experience in the *Star Wars: Battlefront Open Beta*. This driver also brings support for the latest OpenGL ARB extensions as well as OpenGL ES 3.2. In addition, this Game Ready driver also includes updated features and functionality for the GameWorks VR software development kit (SDK)._

Full release notes: http://us.download.nvidia.com/Windows/358.50/358.50-win10-win8-win7-winvista-desktop-release-notes.pdf


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Attention all hybrid owners, EVGA are offering free shroud's:-

http://www.evga.com/articles/00962/EVGA-HYBRID-Face-Off-Program/


----------



## stanielz

New drivers dropped my haven benchmark score :/. Also it seems to be holding boost and voltage better now in heaven?

edit : seems like gpu usage is not staying at 99 percent anymore during heaven benchmark.


----------



## BigMack70

For anyone who owns an EVGA Hybrid cooler or card for their Titan X, you can get a shroud upgrade:

http://www.evga.com/articles/00962/EVGA-HYBRID-Face-Off-Program/


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Attention all hybrid owners, EVGA are offering free shroud's:-
> 
> http://www.evga.com/articles/00962/EVGA-HYBRID-Face-Off-Program/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> For anyone who owns an EVGA Hybrid cooler or card for their Titan X, you can get a shroud upgrade:
> 
> http://www.evga.com/articles/00962/EVGA-HYBRID-Face-Off-Program/


I like the new look! It will match their SLI v2 bridge nicely.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I like the new look! It will match their SLI v2 bridge nicely.


Talking about SLI bridges, I ordered a ROG Enthusiast tr-sli bridge back in June from NCIX , they look soooo good!! https://www.asus.com/Graphics-Cards-Accessory/ROG_Enthusiast_SLI_Bridge/ Well, it would look good if they actually restocked them, still hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Talking about SLI bridges, I ordered a ROG Enthusiast tr-sli bridge back in June from NCIX , they look soooo good!! https://www.asus.com/Graphics-Cards-Accessory/ROG_Enthusiast_SLI_Bridge/ Well, it would look good if they actually restocked them, still hasn't arrived yet.


Those do indeed look nice and clean.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uggy*
> 
> ok, nice.
> Then I think it would be cyclops3.
> What sliders do you tweak in msi afterburner then?
> Do you do anything with the power limit and core voltage sliders?


sorry for the belated reply... with Cy3 you need to adjust clocks via the sliders in AB and powerlimt at 130% is all you'll ever need.


----------



## uggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> sorry for the belated reply... with Cy3 you need to adjust clocks via the sliders in AB and powerlimt at 130% is all you'll ever need.


Thanks mate! Appreciate it!
The right mod file is the one you posted in the first post on this thread?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uggy*
> 
> Thanks mate! Appreciate it!
> The right mod file is the one you posted in the first post on this thread?


 cyclops3.zip 150k .zip file

lilchronics mod3:

mod3.zip 150k .zip file


----------



## uggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> cyclops3.zip 150k .zip file
> 
> lilchronics mod3:
> 
> mod3.zip 150k .zip file


Thanks!
I used the one you have posted in the info post here on the first page.
I presume that's the same cyclops3 you posted here?


----------



## uggy

Now im very confused.
I have applied cyclops3 and got an overclock of 1504/8200
And Im getting porer results on the benchmark on valley and 3Dmark, then I got on my last bios.

That gave me 1400/7010 ... what im I doing wrong?

edit: also my screen only shows 108-109 fps, but my screen is a 144hz.. strange :S


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uggy*
> 
> Thanks!
> I used the one you have posted in the info post here on the first page.
> I presume that's the same cyclops3 you posted here?


yes it is
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uggy*
> 
> Now im very confused.
> I have applied cyclops3 and got an overclock of 1504/8200
> And Im getting porer results on the benchmark on valley and 3Dmark, then I got on my last bios.
> 
> That gave me 1400/7010 ... what im I doing wrong?
> 
> edit: also my screen only shows 108-109 fps, but my screen is a 144hz.. strange :S


What bios did you flash over?
you need to delete the AB profile folder and delete - reinstall PX if using that. Also, did you reinstall the drivers?


----------



## 5150 Joker

Is it just a problem on my end or is voltage adjustment no longer working with this latest NVIDIA driver? (the one for SW Battlefront) I'm using the noboost GM200 bios.

Edit: was just a bad driver install, fixed after running DDU.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> Is it just a problem on my end or is voltage adjustment no longer working with this latest NVIDIA driver? (the one for SW Battlefront) I'm using the noboost GM200 bios.
> 
> Edit: was just a bad driver install, *fixed after running DDU*.


^^ this cures many problems!


----------



## gavros777

I just played bf4 for the first time after playing witcher 3 for 3 months. I was shocked to see my top card reaching 90c. In the witcher 3 the top card was only getting to 81c.

Does bf4 runs hotter to you guys too?


----------



## uggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes it is
> What bios did you flash over?
> you need to delete the AB profile folder and delete - reinstall PX if using that. Also, did you reinstall the drivers?


I flashed over this one:

GM2001400mhz.zip 221k .zip file


I unistalled AB before I flashed and installed it again after I got the new bios in.

Everytime I flash a bios, my graphic card driver unistalles the first time I try to flash it.
So I have to restart my computer, instal the driver again, and then flash my bios for the second time, because the first time I do it, it only uinstalles my drivers and don't flash it.
So I have reinstalled my drivers, but that was before I flashed it.

edit: any suggestion about my problem with FPS? that my rouge swift only shows 109 fps instead of 144?

edit 2: and when I run 3d mark firestrike ultra, my pc turns off and gives me this message when I turn it on again: _Power supply surges detected during the preview power on. Asus anti-surge was triggered to protect system from unstable power supply unit_
my power supply is Fortron AURUM PT 1200W


----------



## Hopesolo




----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uggy*
> 
> I flashed over this one:
> 
> GM2001400mhz.zip 221k .zip file
> 
> 
> I unistalled AB before I flashed and installed it again after I got the new bios in.
> 
> Everytime I flash a bios, my graphic card driver unistalles the first time I try to flash it.
> So I have to restart my computer, instal the driver again, and then flash my bios for the second time, because the first time I do it, it only uinstalles my drivers and don't flash it.
> So I have reinstalled my drivers, but that was before I flashed it.
> 
> edit: any suggestion about my problem with FPS? that my rouge swift only shows 109 fps instead of 144?
> 
> edit 2: and when I run 3d mark firestrike ultra, my pc turns off and gives me this message when I turn it on again: _Power supply surges detected during the preview power on. Asus anti-surge was triggered to protect system from unstable power supply unit_
> my power supply is Fortron AURUM PT 1200W


please fill out rigbuilder (top right of every page) and add your rig to your signature block (how-to link in mine).

I don't quite follow what you describe. reflash the cards as follows, use this NV flash:
NVFlash_Certs_Bypassed_v5.227_x64

delete the profiles folder in C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner

1) open dev manager and disable driver (right click > Disable
2) open the NVFlash folder place the rom file in the folder
3) drag and drop the rom file onto the nvflash.exe icon
4) restart.

if this fails, looks like your PSU is bad, or you have a MB bios setting incorrect.


----------



## gavros777

I'm thinking to put an AIO liquid cooler on the top titan x card that runs the hottest. Right now i'm using the accelero xtreme 3 cooler and i think to keep the heatsinks and just replace the 3 fan cooler with an AIO.

Anyone can recommend me a good AIO liquid cooler that would be compatible with titan x?
Also i have heatsinks on the 12 vram blocks around the core. Will the aio fit between them as i have glue those heatsinks and i think they will be very hard to come off.


----------



## gavros777

From doing some research i found people with similar setup to mine complaining about high temperatures while in bf3. I guess bf4 puts similar stress on the gpu like bf3.
I also found out putting an AIO cooler on the gpu might interfere with the vram heatsinks around the core. I have glue them with the stuff the accelero iii comes with and i'm afraid ripping off the vram blocks if i pull the heatsinks.

So right now i'm like before i invest hours and hours making changes why not try a box fan on the side?
I saw some videos on youtube with people claiming up to 10c drop on their cpu. I hope i get similar results on the gpu side.
I have replaced by the way the plastic on the side panel with window screen so i don't have to take the side panel off in order to use a box fan.
Will let you guys know my results!


----------



## HatallaS

So BattleFront is fun, but i am curious if any one is having their GPU clock fluctuate a lot?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> So BattleFront is fun, but i am curious if any one is having their GPU clock fluctuate a lot?


No, at 4K getting a bit of frame time variance though, through explosions and respawning (latter not so important). Clocks seem to stay pretty solid for me. Not thermal throttling I take it?


----------



## HatallaS

nah, i am at 70* on air.
I am about to try at stock clock.


----------



## Lynkdev

Running 2x EVGA SC editions on Windows 10 with 355.98 driver and cant OC worth a damn without getting a driver crash or BSOD. SLI is enabled and i'm currently on water with 4x monsta 480 rads in push pull with 32 fans and dual pumps.

I tried bumping up to 175 clock / 200 mem and raised the OV to 100 and still driver crashes right when i start Heaven bench.

Do i have a bad card batch? or should i flash modded bios?


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lynkdev*
> 
> Running 2x EVGA SC editions on Windows 10 with 355.98 driver and cant OC worth a damn without getting a driver crash or BSOD. SLI is enabled and i'm currently on water with 4x monsta 480 rads in push pull with 32 fans and dual pumps.
> 
> I tried bumping up to 175 clock / 200 mem and raised the OV to 100 and still driver crashes right when i start Heaven bench.
> 
> Do i have a bad card batch? or should i flash modded bios?


Are you using afteburner or precision?
I got rid of those and use a custom overclocked bios instead. Smooth sailing ever since.


----------



## gavros777

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181036
Will this aio cooler fit in my titan x?

Plan to remove the accelero xtreme iii cooler and use one like that instead.


----------



## Lynkdev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Are you using afteburner or precision?
> I got rid of those and use a custom overclocked bios instead. Smooth sailing ever since.


Using precision, so i can just using the nvflash and flash the modded bios on both cards at once or individually?


----------



## Lynkdev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181036
> Will this aio cooler fit in my titan x?
> 
> Plan to remove the accelero xtreme iii cooler and use one like that instead.


possibly, but doesnt the accelero cool more than the gpu?


----------



## dpoverlord

Is anyone finding it odd that the 980ti comes so close to the Titan X. I sold 2 out of my 4 and debating if its worth me keeping 2 when I have not taken advantage of this new system at all. Seems such a waste :-(


----------



## mistax

Rip, I made a mistake of slowing down my system fan setting to medium and my fan for the my hybrid is connected to the mobo to run at a faster speed then directly to the Titan X, thank god i caught it, but i def smelt some burning since i was on the 1.274 bios. I've since rectify that by plugging my fan back into the titan x.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lynkdev*
> 
> possibly, but doesnt the accelero cool more than the gpu?


I plan to keep the heatsinks on the board and use the aio on the core. I also plan to have a fan blowing on the heatsinks, it's not going to be directly on top of them and i worry now i might fry my card like mistax.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Is anyone finding it odd that the 980ti comes so close to the Titan X. I sold 2 out of my 4 and debating if its worth me keeping 2 when I have not taken advantage of this new system at all. Seems such a waste :-(


close, but no cigar.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lynkdev*
> 
> Using precision, so i can just using the nvflash and flash the modded bios on both cards at once or individually?


You can flash both cards at the same time with the nvflash. To get a desired clock speed without using afterburner or precision you need to edit the bios before you flash it on your cards with another software.
I tried editing it on my own but had not the desired outcome so jpmboy and sheyster stepped in and modified one for me.


----------



## Lynkdev

I can only do 125 clock/100 memory otherwise anything higher gives me driver crashes this is disappointing being that I'm on water and load temps are 38 on both of my titans.


----------



## HatallaS

Today is one of those days...
My PC crashed while playing battlefront.
Find out it's the RAM it won't allow me to run XMP or any other speed, it's ratted at 3000, but I can't go past 2400.

But I am running a high CPU OC, from 4.3 to 4.5.

I did all the stress tests I could and everything is fine.
Decided to run valley, and now I barely make 70fps, with a score of 2600.
That I OC the stock bios or leave it at default...

Any clue?

edit: strangely i still get 100FPS in BattleFront on ultra... But Cinebench OpenGL initial test fails, everything turns red.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Anyone know why I can't overclock my VRAM? I've tried a fresh install of the latest gfx drivers and MSI AB. I also tried EVGA Precision. It started when Battlefront crashed a couple of times and I updated drivers. Perhaps it's because I'm running the latest beta of Geforce Experience?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Anyone know why I can't overclock my VRAM? I've tried a fresh install of the latest gfx drivers and MSI AB. I also tried EVGA Precision. It started when Battlefront crashed a couple of times and I updated drivers. Perhaps it's because I'm running the latest beta of Geforce Experience?


No issue on my side.

Btw battlefront of the update now forces me to use vsync cap at 144 with gsync. Problem is this gives me 100fps cause both cards are at only 50-60%


----------



## wstanci3

Just joined the club, a bit late for sure.









Running stock voltage water-cooled right now and plan to throw some more volts at it and probably flash it. Anyone give me any tips/tricks on Maxwell?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> No issue on my side.
> 
> Btw battlefront of the update now forces me to use vsync cap at 144 with gsync. Problem is this gives me 100fps cause both cards are at only 50-60%


That's cool but I was hoping for some help, lol.


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> That's cool but I was hoping for some help, lol.


It's a pain but I'd probably DDU to clean up and start fresh. If that doesn't work, we'll troubleshoot


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> It's a pain but I'd probably DDU to clean up and start fresh. If that doesn't work, we'll troubleshoot


I figured it was the beta version of GeForce Experience. I installed older drivers and everything is fine now. Going to install the latest drivers and forego the beta version of GeForce Experience which has the Battlefront SLI profile.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I figured it was the beta version of GeForce Experience. I installed older drivers and everything is fine now. Going to install the latest drivers and forego the beta version of GeForce Experience which has the Battlefront SLI profile.


It was that small update in origin that started to screw things up.

Now i cant run the cards maxed out


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> It was that small update in origin that started to screw things up.
> 
> Now i cant run the cards maxed out


That game looks beautiful doesn't it? Too bad it's not like the original Battlefront games. Would have been perfect if it had SP, larger maps like BF 4 with destruction, vehicles actually on the map instead of using power ups and space to land battles. Can't believe they want to charge $120 for the game plus season pass. I'll go ahead and grab a key cheap from a third party site.

I'm going to go ahead and order some EVGA Hybrid coolers for my cards soon now that they are offering a much prettier shroud with LED's for free. I can't stand these crap stock coolers. Running certain games in 4K push temps too high for my liking and I'd like less noise from the fans.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> That game looks beautiful doesn't it? Too bad it's not like the original Battlefront games. Would have been perfect if it had SP, larger maps like BF 4 with destruction, vehicles actually on the map instead of using power ups and space to land battles. Can't believe they want to charge $120 for the game plus season pass. I'll go ahead and grab a key cheap from a third party site.
> 
> I'm going to go ahead and order some EVGA Hybrid coolers for my cards soon now that they are offering a much prettier shroud with LED's for free. I can't stand these crap stock coolers. Running certain games in 4K push temps too high for my liking and I'd like less noise from the fans.


sell those titans (to me - cheap) and get some 980Ti s.


----------



## HatallaS

Any one have any idea why a benchmark like valley wouldn't go pass 60/70 fps but in game (battlefront) in ultra will keep a steady 100?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> sell those titans (to me - cheap) and get some 980Ti s.


LoL, no way man! Love my Titan X's.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> sell those titans (to me - cheap) and get some 980Ti s.


4k GSync AND overclocked 1440p screens you might want the 12gb's Titan X's offer..


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> That game looks beautiful doesn't it? Too bad it's not like the original Battlefront games. Would have been perfect if it had SP, larger maps like BF 4 with destruction, vehicles actually on the map instead of using power ups and space to land battles. Can't believe they want to charge $120 for the game plus season pass. I'll go ahead and grab a key cheap from a third party site.
> 
> I'm going to go ahead and order some EVGA Hybrid coolers for my cards soon now that they are offering a much prettier shroud with LED's for free. I can't stand these crap stock coolers. Running certain games in 4K push temps too high for my liking and I'd like less noise from the fans.


I opted for the aftermarket EVGA ACX 2.0 coolers on my X's but they still can run hot if you max AA etc at 4k but you don't really need to at that resolution and playing Diablo 3 right now with tri-sli I max out top card at 75C...


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I opted for the aftermarket EVGA ACX 2.0 coolers on my X's but they still can run hot if you max AA etc at 4k but you don't really need to at that resolution and playing Diablo 3 right now with tri-sli I max out top card at 75C...


75c is too hot. I have read that the acx coolers perform very similarly to the stock cooler. Sometimes worse. I need to some hybrid coolers. Now if only they were in stock.

Need to clarify this post for people defending these coolers. 75c is too hot FOR ME and too close to throttling. They WILL throttle when being pushed hard. Especially when running 4k.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> 75c is too hot. I have read that the acx coolers perform very similarly to the stock cooler. Sometimes worse. I need to some hybrid coolers. Now if only they were in stock.


Lol how is 75c too hot? Are you aware of some tolerance that everyone else isn't?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> 75c is too hot. I have read that the acx coolers perform very similarly to the stock cooler. Sometimes worse. I need to some hybrid coolers. Now if only they were in stock.


I've read in this forum under 80C is fine and I'm well under.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Lol how is 75c too hot? Are you aware of some tolerance that everyone else isn't?


These coolers suck plain and simple. As soon as you push your Titan X in demanding titles you will hit 80c or higher. Why buy a Titan X if you can't max out AA in fear of overheating? It's fine if you don't mind throttling but I bought TXs to not be limited at all.

Here's a nice read on a single TX temp. http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-gm200-maxwell,4091-6.html


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> These coolers suck plain and simple. As soon as you push your Titan X in demanding titles you will hit 80c or higher. Why buy a Titan X if you can't max out AA in fear of overheating? It's fine if you don't mind throttling but I bought TXs to not be limited at all.


None of mine throttled under air lol, but that's not what you said. You said 75c is too hot - which is under-even the default thermal target which can be raised safely to under 85c. Who maxes out AA these days anyway? I didn't think many hoodlums cranked up MSAA to max these days


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> These coolers suck plain and simple. As soon as you push your Titan X in demanding titles you will hit 80c or higher. Why buy a Titan X if you can't max out AA in fear of overheating? It's fine if you don't mind throttling but I bought TXs to not be limited at all.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> None of mine throttled under air lol, but that's not what you said. You said 75c is too hot - which is under-even the default thermal target which can be raised safely to under 85c. Who maxes out AA these days anyway? I didn't think many hoodlums cranked up MSAA to max these days


At 4K not much point in AA, AF etc. Really doesn't help. Even if you do it'll look just as good 2x AA as 16x AA at 4K, So much pixels, so wow. 1080p you want AA, 1440p helps some, but 4k no point really. It won't look better with or without.









Edit: And on my tri-sli beast I cam max out Advanced Warfare and Killing Floor 2 in GeForce Experience with all the Physics on in KF2 and still only get 75C temps on both. Oh, and if your going to cool on anything other then air better to get full cover GPU blocks, maybe even with active backplates as the VRMs get quite hot on Titan X's then AIO water cooling, usually they only cool the GPU processor itself with just fans blowing air on most everything else.









If you're only cooling one or two Titan X's and like me suck at building custom loops check out the EKWB Predator 360 coming out. It cool one Titan X quite well and if no CPU is in the loop I'm pretty sure it would be fine on two of them. And they are releasing prefilled Titan X water blocks WITH the connectors attached so you don't need drain the loop and refill it etc., just attach the full blocks to your Titan X's, clip on the hoses, your done. You'd need to add another 360 rad for three Titan X's though and then you'd have to drain and refill it.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1566468/ek-predator-product-news-discussion-thread


----------



## Silent Scone

My two TX barely break 35c


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> None of mine throttled under air lol, but that's not what you said. You said 75c is too hot - which is under-even the default thermal target which can be raised safely to under 85c. Who maxes out AA these days anyway? I didn't think many hoodlums cranked up MSAA to max these days


75c is too hot. You might think it's fine but that's getting close to throttling and the TXs in SLI WILL throttle when both cards are being pounded like running Battlefront in 4k. I've owned 5 TXs so I think I know what I'm talking about. Google will backup my claims. No need to be upset buddy.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> 75c is too hot. You might think it's fine but that's getting close to throttling and the TXs in SLI WILL throttle when both cards are being pushed in demanding titles. I've owned 5 TXs so I think I know what I'm talking about. Google will backup my claims. No need to be upset buddy.


Well you're today's entertainment so feel free to continue







You might have owned 5 of them, this obviously has made you non the wiser









Here are the facts, please try to contain yourself in your reply.

75 Celsius is below the default recommended temperature target of 84 Celsius. When looking to be informative, try to stay away from nonsensical blanket statements refuting product specifications.

Google doesn't back up anybody's claims, it's a search engine, filled with results that may resemble yours.

The reference and ACX coolers, depending on ambient and case temperature will be able to maintain temperature target. If you are running TRI / Quad configurations this may become problematic, yes - but that isn't what you said - so I suggest you stop making a meal out of something that is relatively straight forward considering the information is in plain sight.

I've owned hundreds of GPUs, so I think I know what I'm talking about...(because apparently that's how things work)

Thanks.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Well you're today's entertainment so feel free to continue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might have owned 5 of them, this obviously has made you non the wiser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the facts, please try to contain yourself in your reply.
> 
> 75 Celsius is below the default recommended temperature target of 84 Celsius. When looking to be informative, try to stay away from nonsensical blanket statements refuting product specifications.
> 
> Google doesn't back up anybody's claims, it's a search engine, filled with results that may resemble yours.
> 
> The reference and ACX coolers, depending on ambient and case temperature will be able to maintain temperature target. If you are running TRI / Quad configurations this may become problematic, yes - but that isn't what you said - so I suggest you stop making a meal out of something that is relatively straight forward considering the information is in plain sight.
> 
> Thanks.


Let me clarify again for you. 75c is too hot for MY TASTES. The cards throttles at 75c using stock BIOS I believe. Could be 80c but it's beem awhile since I've ran stock BIOS. Please read this and stop trying to prove yourself right. http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-gm200-maxwell,4091-6.html


----------



## wstanci3

Anyway,
What is the recommended BIOS for watercooled X's? Not for temporary benching but 24/7 with max OC?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Let me clarify again for you. 75c is too hot for MY TASTES. The cards throttle at 75c using stock BIOS I believe. Could be 80c but it's beem awhile since I've ran stock BIOS. Please read this and stop trying to prove yourself right. http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-gm200-maxwell,4091-6.html


Quote:


> Plotting frequency and temperature over time shows that Nvidia's GPU Boost rating of 1190MHz drops dramatically once the thermal target is reached.


Which isn't 75c. On that note, it's time for lunch


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Which isn't 75c. On that note, it's time for lunch


Thanks for reading. End of pointless discussion.


----------



## gavros777

Can someone confirm AIO liquid coolers tubes don't cover the vram blocks when you mount it on the core?
I just got an email from the accelero xtreme iii support and told me the heatsinks are not removable after the glue has dried and if i attempt to remove them i might damage electrical components.

I'm thinking to get the corsair h90 by the way.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> 75c is too hot. You might think it's fine but that's getting close to throttling and the TXs in SLI WILL throttle when both cards are being pounded like running Battlefront in 4k. I've owned 5 TXs so I think I know what I'm talking about. Google will backup my claims. No need to be upset buddy.


I use the bios in OP that doesn't throttle until 85C and I've tested it using FurMark. None of my cards throttle at 4k maxed out in FurMark though I did have to raise the voltages to +59 to make sure my cards don't at all.

And with my temps I run a healthy overclock on both GPU and memory. I do use the 1150mv version of the that bios though to help keep my temps down.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I use the bios in OP that doesn't throttle until 85C and I've tested it using FurMark. None of my cards throttle at 4k maxed out in FurMark though I did have to raise the voltages to +59 to make sure my cards don't at all.
> 
> And with my temps I run a healthy overclock on both GPU and memory. I do use the 1150mv version of the that bios though to help keep my temps down.


Are you running SLI? Try running Firestrike Extreme in 4k.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Are you running SLI? Try running Firestrike Extreme in 4k.


Tri-Sli here. I max out at 79C top card in 4K Firestrike but for most of the benchmark well under that.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Tri-Sli here. I max out at 79C top card in 4K Firestrike but for most of the benchmark well under that.


You must have some big fans blowing on those cards....


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> You must have some big fans blowing on those cards....


Like i said before ACX 2.0 coolers and I do have a ton of case fans blowing into my case.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I use the bios in OP that doesn't throttle until 85C and I've tested it using FurMark. None of my cards throttle at 4k maxed out in FurMark though I did have to raise the voltages to +59 to make sure my cards don't at all.
> 
> And with my temps I run a healthy overclock on both GPU and memory. I do use the 1150mv version of the that bios though to help keep my temps down.


That's the Ultimate 1150mv BIOS which I also run 24/7 for gaming.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> You must have some big fans blowing on those cards....


Has he posted his settings yet, such as voltage?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Has he posted his settings yet, such as voltage?


With the Ultimate 1150mv bios.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> With the Ultimate 1150mv bios.


Not sure how you are applying voltage and none of your cards are hitting 80c or higher running 4k Firestrike in Tri-SLI without special cooling. Do you live in Antarctica by any chance? Am I speaking with a Polar Bear?

I live in San Francisco and I'm slightly underclocking my cards yet they still hit 80c or higher when they are being slammed. Got one of the best cases for air cooling in a Corsair 540. Also tried removing the side panel.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Not sure how you are applying voltage and none of your cards are hitting 80c or higher running 4k Firestrike in Tri-SLI without special cooling. Do you live in Antarctica by any chance? Am I speaking with a Polar Bear?
> 
> I live in San Francisco and I'm slightly underclocking my cards yet they still hit 80c or higher when they are being slammed. Got one of the best cases for air cooling in a Corsair 540. Also tried removing the side panel.


This is me playing Killing Floor 2 with the settings maxed out in GeForce Experience and all Physic effects on at 4K, I don't go above 75C, and it's maybe 70F here in Canada in my place.



Edit: And I do use the aftermarket ACX 2.0 coolers.

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-FS-2990-B9


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Not sure how you are applying voltage and none of your cards are hitting 80c or higher running 4k Firestrike in Tri-SLI without special cooling. Do you live in Antarctica by any chance? Am I speaking with a Polar Bear?
> 
> I live in San Francisco and I'm slightly underclocking my cards yet they still hit 80c or higher when they are being slammed. Got one of the best cases for air cooling in a Corsair 540. Also tried removing the side panel.


That game isn't pushing your rig much though. I want to see your temps with your cards at 90 percent usage or higher please.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> That game isn't pushing your rig much though. I want to see your temps with your cards at 90 percent usage or higher please.


That's not showing my usage in the graph but rather my power limit. Here's my GPU usage at those settings and temps with Killing Floor 2.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> That's not showing my usage in the graph but rather my power limit. Here's my GPU usage at those settings and temps with Killing Floor 2.


How about showing usage and temps at the same time. Preferably running the game for at least 20 minutes at high usage.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> How about showing usage and temps at the same time. Preferably running the game for at least 20 minutes at high usage.


I'll run Diablo 3 Reaper Of Souls tonight for a rift or two after work, is the game I'm playing right now, was just using KF2 to test because it's so graphically demanding and uses nvidia physx as well. But I call tell you now even wIth AA and AF on application controlled I still max out at 75C top card. Often I check when I exit the game.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I'll run Diablo 3 Reaper Of Souls tonight for a rift or two after work, is the game I'm playing right now, was just using KF2 to test because it's so graphically demanding and uses nvidia physx as well. But I call tell you now even wIth AA and AF on AF application controlled I still max out at 75C top card. Often I check when I exit the game.


Got anything that actually pushes your cards?


----------



## xixou

bios with boost at 1304 MHz (1,130V) for the MSI titan x.

http://users.skynet.be/xixou/msi_titan_x_bios_xixou_boost_1304MHz.rom


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Got anything that actually pushes your cards?


KF2 really pushes the cards but I can run Modern Warfare maxed out in GeForce ExperIence instead, would just rather do Diablo 3 as I'm playing it now. I can show my GPU usage and temps. In KF2 top card was maxing out at 98%.


----------



## Silent Scone

Usage isn't necessarily indicative of loaded current. Frame rate will also increase load anyway, or remove a certain amount if capped for synchronisation. This is why making blanket statements regarding thermal conditions is silly.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Like i said before ACX 2.0 coolers and I do have a ton of case fans blowing into my case.


Ah, I missed this post. I figured you had a bunch of fans blowing on those cards. Otherwise you would be hitting 80c+.


----------



## Dango

Just got chance to dress up my baby with this new dress.



What do you guys think?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Ah, I missed this post. I figured you had a bunch of fans blowing on those cards. Otherwise you would be hitting 80c+.


I have a Phantom 820 Case with two 140mm fans blowing air in at the bottom, one 230mm fan blowing air in the case side, one 140mm blowing in the back of the case, one 140mm fan blowing on the mount inside the case directly onto the top two GPUs, two 140mm fans blowing push on my H110 GT with two 200m fans on top of it blowing pull, two 200m fans blowing in the front of the case. They are all high CFM fans, highest CFM for each I could get. but I don't really hear them over my GPU fans with my fan profiles.









And yes, I use a custom fan profile in Afterburner to control my GPU fans but top card doesn't go over 85% fan speed at 75C with the bottom two cards running much slower.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> 4k GSync AND overclocked 1440p screens you might want the 12gb's Titan X's offer..


yup- these 2 Txs are pretty hard to top and will be relevant (for gaming) for quite a while.
IDK tho, my 980Ti Kp does very well at 1440P - don't need g-synch at all on this rog panel... and runs over 120fps 95% of the time in CODAW. At 4K it does pretty well too if you enable the page file on a small dedicated ssd or push it to a ram disk.


----------



## cstkl1

nvidia screwed up gsync again.

now if you use vsync to cap it at 144 etc example.. it lowers the gpu usage to ridiculous levels.

few things also

last time global vsync is enabled but for certain benchmarks i had it disabled..
doesnt work anymore.. now whatever i set in globacl vsync only works.


----------



## xixou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> nvidia screwed up gsync again.
> 
> now if you use vsync to cap it at 144 etc example.. it lowers the gpu usage to ridiculous levels.
> 
> few things also
> 
> last time global vsync is enabled but for certain benchmarks i had it disabled..
> doesnt work anymore.. now whatever i set in globacl vsync only works.


yes they know it. reverse back to previous release. tehy should add gsync test in their whql logo ...


----------



## DNMock

So work has finally quit being a brutal mugging, anything of value come out (new bios, easy volt mod, etc. etc.) come about since june?


----------



## Difunto

Hey guys do we have a No boost bios? and that it could let me raise the voltage more than 10.60 the one am using it doesn't let me go to even 1.160


----------



## Silent Scone

Just had a random first time bit of type delay then shortly after the display driver stopped responding at desktop. Only things open were Steam, Chrome and AIDA. Very odd. Latest WHQLs.


----------



## Kriant

Hello everyone, I seem to have a strange problem - when playing shadow of mordor or witcher 3 I am getting either a crash with errors such as: : 0xc00000fd ; 0xc0000094 ; 0xc0000005. without any notice of drivers not responding or anything like that. or, alternatively, the screen freezes (the image becomes still), but I can still hear the game running in the background and once I alt-tab - the game closes down without any crash log.

Happens with 3 different set of drivers within 10 to 15 mins of gameplay . Tried to use DDU before reinstalling drivers - no luck, same issues. I've tried running Realbench test for a few hours - no problem there. I've tried going back to stock clocks on CPU and RAM - no luck there, same problems occur on stock. Tried running Heaven 4.0 at 4k at max settings - no errors, runs like butter for hours. Added the 4 pin power cable into the mobo the one that adds extra power to GPUs - no luck, same issues.

Any advise ?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Hello everyone, I seem to have a strange problem - when playing shadow of mordor or witcher 3 I am getting either a crash with errors such as: : 0xc00000fd ; 0xc0000094 ; 0xc0000005. without any notice of drivers not responding or anything like that. or, alternatively, the screen freezes (the image becomes still), but I can still hear the game running in the background and once I alt-tab - the game closes down without any crash log.
> 
> Happens with 3 different set of drivers within 10 to 15 mins of gameplay . Tried to use DDU before reinstalling drivers - no luck, same issues. I've tried running Realbench test for a few hours - no problem there. I've tried going back to stock clocks on CPU and RAM - no luck there, same problems occur on stock. Tried running Heaven 4.0 at 4k at max settings - no errors, runs like butter for hours. Added the 4 pin power cable into the mobo the one that adds extra power to GPUs - no luck, same issues.
> 
> Any advise ?


heaven is not stress-full enough

oddly enough i find crysis 1 (2007) to be the best stability tester.

pretty sure ure bsod is not related to gpu if its not oced.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Just had a random first time bit of type delay then shortly after the display driver stopped responding at desktop. Only things open were Steam, Chrome and AIDA. Very odd. Latest WHQLs.


only thing good about the latest driver is the fixed back the no scaling gpu overide etc issue.
other than that tons off issues
Many are gsync /vsync related problems.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> heaven is not stress-full enough
> 
> oddly enough i find crysis 1 (2007) to be the best stability tester.
> 
> pretty sure ure bsod is not related to gpu if its not oced.


I am not getting BSODs that's the thing.

Hmm so, firestrike, for a few hours then?


----------



## gavros777

Since i'm not using afterburner or precision anymore i tried to use fraps to monitor my fps and it was crashing my games the moment i click play.
Are there any better alternatives?


----------



## Kriant

Looped firestrike @ extreme settings and 4K res for an hour - no problems. Soo what the hell can be causing those crashes.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> only thing good about the latest driver is the fixed back the no scaling gpu overide etc issue.
> other than that tons off issues
> Many are gsync /vsync related problems.


Hmm, yeah I'm not sure what the deal was, was noticing a typomatic delay then suddenly crash and recover. Was noticing some weird delay in the bios not long before though which I've never seen before since last September. I'll put it down to gremlins, may retest cache stability and roll back, not had any other issues with these drivers.


----------



## Kriant

Well, my ideas are depleted, outside of full wipe and clean install of the windows 10.

Issue: image freezing/crash in Witcher 3 and Shadow of Mordor. Only occurs when 3 way sli is on and occurs within 10-15 minutes of gameplay. Very easy for me to reproduce.

Tried:
Drivers: 355.82, 355.98, 358.50 - no effect.
Clean install of drivers via nvidia advance menu option - no effect.
Using DDU before installing drivers - no effect.
Set everything to stock to eliminate possibility of OC instability - no effect.
Tested cards via Unigine for 1.5h - no crash, no artifacts, everything is fine.
Tested cards via Firestrike loop with extreme preset and 4k res - everything is fine.
Tested the system with realbench test for a few hours - no problems there.
Tried playing Hardline and Inquisition - no problems there.
Reinstalled dx libraries - no luck.
Reinstalled Visual C++ redist - no luck.
Used windows scan to repair corrupted files - no luck.
Expanded pagefile to 45gigs - no luck.
Turned off Gefore Experience - no luck.
Used EVGA precision instead of afterburner for fan profiles - no luck.
Turned off rivatuner monitoring - no luck.
Force fan speeds to max to eliminate the possibility of overheating - no luck.
Connected 4pin power to the mobo that's recommended when using multiple cards - no luck.
Set power limit to 110% - no luck

Soo, is it drivers, or what am I missing here?


----------



## unreality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Well, my ideas are depleted, outside of full wipe and clean install of the windows 10.
> 
> Issue: image freezing/crash in Witcher 3 and Shadow of Mordor. Only occurs when 3 way sli is on and occurs within 10-15 minutes of gameplay. Very easy for me to reproduce.
> [...]


maybe its your power supply? since it only happens with all 3 simultanously could be the power suppy cant produce enough ampere on the rails.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> maybe its your power supply? since it only happens with all 3 simultanously could be the power suppy cant produce enough ampere on the rails.


I though about it, but it's a solid EVGA 1600 G2, which I got but a few months ago. Dragon Age Inquisition and Firestrike should push the system overall harder than Witcher 3 does, at least according to the afterburner graphs, all cards are working at full load under those two, while in Witcher they are hovering around 60ish %
As for Realbench - uses all 3 cards and all ram and load all cores at the same time - so it can also be considered more powerhungry.


----------



## ralphi59

Little update


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralphi59*
> 
> Little update


if you hit F12 at the end of the benchmark it drops a pic file to your user root directory. no need to take a photo.


----------



## izidour

Hi Guys, i really need your help, i bought yersteday um Swiftech 240-X and My Block EK Nickel and o EX360 and put my Titan X in the water, with the ultimate bios of Shester, i put my TT-X in 1494mhz GPU Clock and 4100mhz mem clock, but i really want put it in 1500mhz.

Have some way for me increase the voltage of bios to 1300mv? Or someone knows any bios better than this?

Thanks guys, i hope u guys can help me with this.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *izidour*
> 
> Hi Guys, i really need your help, i bought yersteday um Swiftech 240-X and My Block EK Nickel and o EX360 and put my Titan X in the water, with the ultimate bios of Shester, i put my TT-X in 1494mhz GPU Clock and 4100mhz mem clock, but i really want put it in 1500mhz.
> 
> Have some way for me increase the voltage of bios to 1300mv? Or someone knows any bios better than this?
> 
> Thanks guys, i hope u guys can help me with this.


Generally most of us run 26mhz lower than our max stable 24/7. If ure really into gaming especially online mp games.

N normally that few 13-26mhz above the max stable clocks will actually perform less.

So get a better cooler is way better option. Chill water etc n u can hit 1500 easily.


----------



## izidour

thanks for the answer. But I'm currently using it in the water, temperatures are 18c iddle and 35 full load, but can not move from 1494mhz, I need a stronger bios to get up and reach 1500mhz, Understand? I think I need more voltage hehe.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *izidour*
> 
> thanks for the answer. But I'm currently using it in the water, temperatures are 18c iddle and 35 full load, but can not move from 1494mhz, I need a stronger bios to get up and reach 1500mhz, Understand? I think I need more voltage hehe.


You won't find one. Maxwell doesn't scale on ambient with voltage very well


----------



## xixou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Well, my ideas are depleted, outside of full wipe and clean install of the windows 10.
> 
> Issue: image freezing/crash in Witcher 3 and Shadow of Mordor. Only occurs when 3 way sli is on and occurs within 10-15 minutes of gameplay. Very easy for me to reproduce.
> 
> Tried:
> Drivers: 355.82, 355.98, 358.50 - no effect.
> Clean install of drivers via nvidia advance menu option - no effect.
> Using DDU before installing drivers - no effect.
> Set everything to stock to eliminate possibility of OC instability - no effect.
> Tested cards via Unigine for 1.5h - no crash, no artifacts, everything is fine.
> Tested cards via Firestrike loop with extreme preset and 4k res - everything is fine.
> Tested the system with realbench test for a few hours - no problems there.
> Tried playing Hardline and Inquisition - no problems there.
> Reinstalled dx libraries - no luck.
> Reinstalled Visual C++ redist - no luck.
> Used windows scan to repair corrupted files - no luck.
> Expanded pagefile to 45gigs - no luck.
> Turned off Gefore Experience - no luck.
> Used EVGA precision instead of afterburner for fan profiles - no luck.
> Turned off rivatuner monitoring - no luck.
> Force fan speeds to max to eliminate the possibility of overheating - no luck.
> Connected 4pin power to the mobo that's recommended when using multiple cards - no luck.
> Set power limit to 110% - no luck
> 
> Soo, is it drivers, or what am I missing here?


This is because the low power P states P2/P5 are too low voltages creating un-stability.
Typical case when load drops, like in gta5 video scenes for instance.
Also when using google chrome with hw acceleration.

When using sli, load is lower per gpu if vsync is on, creating also the issue.

You may try my bios which has more voltage for P2/P5 state, or take a look at it and adapts yours:

http://users.skynet.be/xixou/msi_titan_x_bios_xixou_boost_1380MHz.rom


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *izidour*
> 
> thanks for the answer. But I'm currently using it in the water, temperatures are 18c iddle and 35 full load, but can not move from 1494mhz, I need a stronger bios to get up and reach 1500mhz, Understand? I think I need more voltage hehe.


Voltage is hard locked, the max voltage bios from Cyclops and Sheyster are as much as you can get without hard modding the card. I believe Redmoon did a pencil mod a while back, maybe check with them on how it did?

In the mean time I would suggest lowering your memory clock speed down a couple hundred mhz, from 8200 to upper 7800 or so if you want to get over the 1500 mhz core clock wall.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Voltage is hard locked, the max voltage bios from Cyclops and Sheyster are as much as you can get without hard modding the card. I believe Redmoon did a pencil mod a while back, maybe check with them on how it did?


Pencil mod method/link is in the OP.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Ordered 2x Titan X Hybrid coolers. Bye bye stock POS coolers!


----------



## HatallaS

Just 5 more days till the Titan gets its very own 360 radiator. Wonder what bios to run
Exciting times ahead


----------



## terrorindeed

What is a firmware chip failure?

I have flashed my card several dozen times correctly as shown in the OP, but the last time I flashed, something went on the card, my screen flashed jagged rainbow colors and needed a reboot to restore the display drivers.

My retailer told me I am getting a replacement when I bring it in, yay for 4 year in store replacements!

Thanks


----------



## gavros777

Ordered a kraken 61x and a g10 for my top titan x. Time to trim down that 90c it gets to on bf4.
I thought i was crazy to use that big of a radiator but hatallas just made me feel normal again.

I have a question since it's my first time i use an AIO.
My case is a thermaltake core v71. Can i keep the 200m fans on top where the kraken will be mounted beneath?
If i have to remove them, can i replace them with 2 noctua 140mm fans i already have and use them in combination with the kraken fans in push pull?


----------



## xixou

http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3798/~/geforce-hotfix-driver-358.59


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xixou*
> 
> http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3798/~/geforce-hotfix-driver-358.59


thanks! +1


----------



## Badass1982

Hi all, thought I should join this thread as I'm currently attempting to overclock my quad titan X's to beat my highest ever 3dmark fire strike extreme score, which currently stands at 19th on the hall of fame.... Relatively new to GPU overclocking, but excited to see what I can achieve. For the record I'm running a single loop cpu and all four GPU's with 3 x 540mm rads.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badass1982*
> 
> Hi all, thought I should join this thread as I'm currently attempting to overclock my quad titan X's to beat my highest ever 3dmark fire strike extreme score, which currently stands at 19th on the hall of fame.... Relatively new to GPU overclocking, but excited to see what I can achieve. For the record I'm running a single loop cpu and all four GPU's with 3 x 540mm rads.


Talking about water cooling check out the rad support on the Thermaltake Core X9.

http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/products-model.aspx?id=C_00002562

Supports up to six 480mm rads and is stackable, and it's not very expensive either.









Edit: I'm on my way to pick up one now though I'll just be using three 360mm rads.


----------



## xixou

1380MHz boost rom for MSI titan x:

http://users.skynet.be/xixou/msi_titan_x_bios_xixou_boost_1380MHz.rom


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Talking about water cooling check out the rad support on the Thermaltake Core X9.
> 
> http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/products-model.aspx?id=C_00002562
> 
> Supports up to six 480mm rads and is stackable, and it's not very expensive either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I'm on my way to pick up one now though I'll just be using three 360mm rads.


I really like mine. Picked it up second hand from @wermad locally. I'm basically using it as a test bench right now, and rad support is amazing considering the cost of the case.







It also supports two power supplies.


----------



## brootalperry

Will lowering the power target in AB running Sheyster's Ultimate bios lower the TDP from 400w?


----------



## Badass1982

Sorry for the ignorance but is there any "safe" way to go above the top voltage that you are limited to by Precision X??? , I can only get it to 112mV.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badass1982*
> 
> Sorry for the ignorance but is there any "safe" way to go above the top voltage that you are limited to by Precision X??? , I can only get it to 112mV.


There is the zombie way:

*http://overclocking.guide/nvidia-gtx-titan-x-external-power-guide/*

or pencil mod way:

*http://overclocking.guide/nvidia-gtx-titan-x-volt-mod-pencil-vmod/*

Up to you if you determine that to be easy.


----------



## vlps5122

are there any good no boost bios's?


----------



## dpoverlord

Hey guys!

If you had a 55" 4k TV and realized you don't need a Titan X what card would you get to replace it?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> If you had a 55" 4k TV and realized you don't need a Titan X what card would you get to replace it?


980ti


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> If you had a 55" 4k TV and realized you don't need a Titan X what card would you get to replace it?


Native 30 or 60Hz 4KTV? (frankly,. I'd get a good monitor instead







)


----------



## drm8627

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 980ti


fury non X version.


----------



## jamjakpa

If you good with windows 8 or windows 8.1 the back downgraded to that . I would not use window 10 now .
I had also troubles with my crossfire 2 x Fury X trouble on windows 10 I I went back to window 8.1 everything runs perfect


----------



## DADDYDC650

No problems with SLI on Windows 10.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Native 30 or 60Hz 4KTV? (frankly,. I'd get a good monitor instead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I have the Samsung JS9000 55" It's fairly badass and awesome for gaming.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 980ti


Was debating which version Kingpin, or just a regular SC evga, I plan to do air.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drm8627*
> 
> fury non X version.


Heard they had issues in win10


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> I have the Samsung JS9000 55" It's fairly badass and awesome for gaming.
> Was debating which version Kingpin, or just a regular SC evga, I plan to do air.
> Heard they had issues in win10


Kingpin is almost the same price as the titan x so i would just do the reference 980ti maybe with acx cooler or a tripple fan model


----------



## rauf0

Moving from stock cooler to custom loop, i've swithed from Air2max to cyclops3 bios. Believe me or not, but my core clock rise only from 1450 to 1490








I really wish to pass 1,5GHz. Should i play harder with power limit? 120% gives me 1490/8200 and anything highers crash drivers or Valley.
To good thing is temp! From 88-90 to 50









PS ASIC 61%


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> If you had a 55" 4k TV and realized you don't need a Titan X what card would you get to replace it?


If I had a 55" 4K TV, I'd need a TitanX or something that was at best a sideways move for what I could get for a used TitanX.


----------



## uggy

What's an good program to test a overclock .. To see if it's rock steady?
Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uggy*
> 
> What's an good program to test a overclock .. To see if it's rock steady?
> Thanks in advance guys!


Whatever you are going to use the card for. I have different overclocks for different benchmark programs, different games, etc. What I mean is, it won't tell you much if you can pass Heaven at a certain overclock if that overclock crashes when you run your favorite game. So your favorite game is the best program for one overclock, Heaven is the best program for another overclock, etc.

Find out what the highest overclock you can run and not crash in anything you run and call it good!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rauf0*
> 
> Moving from stock cooler to custom loop, i've swithed from Air2max to cyclops3 bios. Believe me or not, but my core clock rise only from 1450 to 1490
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really wish to pass 1,5GHz. Should i play harder with power limit? 120% gives me 1490/8200 and anything highers crash drivers or Valley.
> To good thing is temp! From 88-90 to 50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS ASIC 61%


at 50C you are probably at the max it'll do...especially with a 61% ASIC. POwer limit is not going to affect the max clock, only the sustained load at that frequency before the PL kicks in and down clocks the card.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> If I had a 55" 4K TV, I'd need a TitanX or something that was at best a sideways move for what I could get for a used TitanX.


IDK, unless it's 60Hz native (w/o any of Samsung's interpolation) can get pretty fuzzy with fast motion. I have the sammy TV in here too and it's a great TV, but not as responsive as the 60" Kuro Plasma in our "TV room" (600Hz refresh native).
And for sure... at 4K I'd go with at least 2 Txs. I ran 2 tiKPs at 4K for a few days (before selling one) and, well... make sure your page file is in a fast SSD or a ram disk.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






EVGA:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uggy*
> 
> What's an good program to test a overclock .. To see if it's rock steady?
> Thanks in advance guys!


Only way to to know for sure is the game(s) you play if that's the use. Things like looping Unigine or FM benchmarks really can't mimic gameplay.


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goloith*
> 
> Anyone know if you can use a 980 Hybrid Cooler and put it on a Titan X? They practically look the same.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> at 50C you are probably at the max it'll do...especially with a 61% ASIC. POwer limit is not going to affect the max clock, only the sustained load at that frequency before the PL kicks in and down clocks the care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IDK, *unless it's 60Hz native (w/o any of Samsung's interpolation)* can get pretty fuzzy with fast motion. I have the sammy TV in here too and it's a great TV, but not as responsive as the 60" Kuro Plasma in our "TV room" (600Hz refresh native).
> And for sure... at 4K I'd go with at least 2 Txs. I ran 2 tiKPs at 4K for a few days (before selling one) and, well... make sure your page file is in a fast SSD or a ram disk.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA:
> 
> Only way to to know for sure is the game(s) you play if that's the use. Things like looping Unigine or FM benchmarks really can't mimic gameplay.


You wouldn't happen to know of a few TV's that you would recommend for a living room pc monitor would you? I'm looking to do that with my rig and am having a hard time choosing a 4K tv.


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terreos*
> 
> You wouldn't happen to know of a few TV's that you would recommend for a living room pc monitor would you? I'm looking to do that with my rig and am having a hard time choosing a 4K tv.


Are you wanting a smart TV? If not, the wasabi mango 4k TV''s have had a pretty good review and discussion on this forum.


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> Are you wanting a smart TV? If not, the wasabi mango 4k TV''s have had a pretty good review and discussion on this forum.


I was looking to get something bigger. Around 60" or bigger. I've always wanted for have a movie theater in my house.







And no I don't care if it has smart TV features. Would be nice if the TV didn't have those so they'd be cheaper.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terreos*
> 
> You wouldn't happen to know of a few TV's that you would recommend for a living room pc monitor would you? I'm looking to do that with my rig and am having a hard time choosing a 4K tv.


IMO, For a Home Theater set up, all/most signal generation is done by component hardware and not the TV hardware, like your cable box, blue ray, red ray, or your HTPC so:
main things are:
60Hz native via display port or HDMI 2.0 minimum. If it does not have either it cannot display a true 60Hz stream no matter the advertised refresh rate. No big deal for movies (most are 24fps, new one can be made at higher FPS but not broadcast or burned at the native - lossless density)).
And if it is not a true TV "Monitor" eg, no tuner, or "smart" features (the Kuro Elite Plasma were...)
A "pure-direct" mode that bypasses any built-in hardware (scaler, "picture quality", direct to panel transcoder - reduces lag caused by the TV hardware

If you want to game on it, and can live with 30Hz refresh, there are hundreds. For 60Hz, just check the detailed input specs in your price range. If 90% is cable/sat, the Sammy 9 series are real pretty, so are the Sony (their 65" is just amazing)


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I mourn the demise of the plasma. Panasonics here, 65ZT60 in the livingroom - which is where the 4K monitor rig is right now due to remodeling. I have an HDMI splitter coming off the AVR so I can use the 4K monitor as another TV for the time being. Picture is surprisingly good for 1080 (i usually, DTV is what's usually on and p is just PPV stuff). Panny kills it on blacks







There's also a 32" Samsung LED in there, all three running it looks like a Best Buy showroom.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> 
> I mourn the demise of the plasma. Panasonics here, 65ZT60 in the livingroom - which is where the 4K monitor rig is right now due to remodeling. I have an HDMI splitter coming off the AVR so I can use the 4K monitor as another TV for the time being. Picture is surprisingly good for 1080 (i usually, DTV is what's usually on and p is just PPV stuff). Panny kills it on blacks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's also a 32" Samsung LED in there, all three running it looks like a Best Buy showroom.


Right? 4K killed plasma since the 4K cell cost was just too high for mainstream, especially with the OLED print process. I think JVC pro is still making a 4K plasma, but ridiculous $$. And for sports (lol - especially hockey), can't beat a 600Hz native screen refresh rate.

been itching to try one of these monitors: http://www.amazon.com/Philips-BDM4065UC-Resolution-Speakers-DisplayPort/dp/B00SCX78JS/ref=pd_cp_147_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=1Y7WSHGCJFG14FCGC4M2&dpID=51qYNFJ9tLL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL70_SR70%2C46_


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Right? 4K killed plasma since the 4K cell cost was just too high for mainstream, especially with the OLED print process. I think JVC pro is still making a 4K plasma, but ridiculous $$. And for sports (lol - especially hockey), can't beat a 600Hz native screen refresh rate.
> 
> been itching to try one of these monitors: http://www.amazon.com/Philips-BDM4065UC-Resolution-Speakers-DisplayPort/dp/B00SCX78JS/ref=pd_cp_147_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=1Y7WSHGCJFG14FCGC4M2&dpID=51qYNFJ9tLL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL70_SR70%2C46_


Try the crossover 404k.
I'm using the older version 44k. Was playing witcher 3 on it the whole summer and it was awesome!
http://www.overclock.net/t/1549360/crossover-44k-uhd-led-40-inch-monitor


----------



## DADDYDC650

OLED prices are dropping so fast. 4K OLED is in my future.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> OLED prices are dropping so fast. 4K OLED is in my future.


Is there any 4k oled pc monitor out in the moment?

I heard good things about oled. Is it better than VA?


----------



## uggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> at 50C you are probably at the max it'll do...especially with a 61% ASIC. POwer limit is not going to affect the max clock, only the sustained load at that frequency before the PL kicks in and down clocks the care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IDK, unless it's 60Hz native (w/o any of Samsung's interpolation) can get pretty fuzzy with fast motion. I have the sammy TV in here too and it's a great TV, but not as responsive as the 60" Kuro Plasma in our "TV room" (600Hz refresh native).
> And for sure... at 4K I'd go with at least 2 Txs. I ran 2 tiKPs at 4K for a few days (before selling one) and, well... make sure your page file is in a fast SSD or a ram disk.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA:
> 
> Only way to to know for sure is the game(s) you play if that's the use. Things like looping Unigine or FM benchmarks really can't mimic gameplay.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Whatever you are going to use the card for. I have different overclocks for different benchmark programs, different games, etc. What I mean is, it won't tell you much if you can pass Heaven at a certain overclock if that overclock crashes when you run your favorite game. So your favorite game is the best program for one overclock, Heaven is the best program for another overclock, etc.
> 
> Find out what the highest overclock you can run and not crash in anything you run and call it good!


Ok, I used valley yesterday.. had one overclock, 1510/8200 but valley crashed after about 10 min.. turned down the overclock to 1500/8000.. then valley kept for about 1-2 hours, before I closed it. So no crash there.. So I can't really trust valley 100%? Or what do you guys think?


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> IMO, For a Home Theater set up, all/most signal generation is done by component hardware and not the TV hardware, like your cable box, blue ray, red ray, or your HTPC so:
> main things are:
> 60Hz native via display port or HDMI 2.0 minimum. If it does not have either it cannot display a true 60Hz stream no matter the advertised refresh rate. No big deal for movies (most are 24fps, new one can be made at higher FPS but not broadcast or burned at the native - lossless density)).
> And if it is not a true TV "Monitor" eg, no tuner, or "smart" features (the Kuro Elite Plasma were...)
> A "pure-direct" mode that bypasses any built-in hardware (scaler, "picture quality", direct to panel transcoder - reduces lag caused by the TV hardware
> 
> If you want to game on it, and can live with 30Hz refresh, there are hundreds. For 60Hz, just check the detailed input specs in your price range. If 90% is cable/sat, the Sammy 9 series are real pretty, so are the Sony (their 65" is just amazing)


Definitely need 60Hz. From my experience if my foster drops below 45 it drives me bananas.

I'll take a look at the Samsung series 9 and the newer Sony Tvs.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Is there any 4k oled pc monitor out in the moment?
> 
> I heard good things about oled. Is it better than VA?


No OLED monitors at the moment and OLED destroys VA and IPS. Think of it as an improved Plasma with even deeper blacks and no back light bleeding.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uggy*
> 
> Ok, I used valley yesterday.. had one overclock, 1510/8200 but valley crashed after about 10 min.. turned down the overclock to 1500/8000.. then valley kept for about 1-2 hours, before I closed it. So no crash there.. So I can't really trust valley 100%? Or what do you guys think?


I think you can run Valley for 1-2 hours at 1500/8000.

Whether or not you can run anything else at 1500/8000 is yet to be seen. Try running a game you like at 1500/8000. If it crashes, turn it down, if it runs, then you are good to go. What we're trying to say is one setting probably won't run 100% of everything you will ever run until you run everything and find what setting that is. It will likely be quite a bit lower than what you can bench Valley at, but you'll never know until you try.


----------



## rauf0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uggy*
> 
> Ok, I used valley yesterday.. had one overclock, 1510/8200 but valley crashed after about 10 min.. turned down the overclock to 1500/8000.. then valley kept for about 1-2 hours, before I closed it. So no crash there.. So I can't really trust valley 100%? Or what do you guys think?


Valley is usually bit optimistic, i have to -10/-20 core/mem on GPU going to Firestrike. Then usually another subtraction in Project CARS or BF4, Which is nothing comparing to 1h video rendering


----------



## DADDYDC650

Got two Titan X Hybrid coolers yesterday. Think I'll wait until I receive the new EVGA shrouds before I install them. I hate having to take components out of my rig. 850 Pro 512GB will be replacing my old HDD as well. Should be done with my rig until late next year... I hope.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> No OLED monitors at the moment and OLED destroys VA and IPS. Think of it as an improved Plasma with even deeper blacks and no back light bleeding.


I'm definately looking forward to a 50" 4K OLED to replace the Seiki 50" 4K I've had for over 2 years now. (I really do like the 120 and 144Hz refresh on the asus 1440P ROG monitor tho., just seems so smooth compared to my Samsung 4K60 monitor or anything else around here - which is waaay too many anyway







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I think you can run Valley for 1-2 hours at 1500/8000.
> 
> Whether or not you can run anything else at 1500/8000 is yet to be seen. Try running a game you like at 1500/8000. If it crashes, turn it down, if it runs, then you are good to go. *What we're trying to say is one setting probably won't run 100% of everything you will ever run until you run everything* and find what setting that is. It will likely be quite a bit lower than what you can bench Valley at, but you'll never know until you try.


Perfect! +1


----------



## HatallaS

For u guys on WC blocks, are u using the included Thermal Paste or I should junk it and use something else?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> For u guys on WC blocks, are u using the included Thermal Paste or I should junk it and use something else?


EK's TIM here and neither card exceed 35c.


----------



## HatallaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> EK's TIM here and neither card exceed 35c.


Ok good to know, I vaguely remember from somewhere that EK recommend a X pattern, is that what u are using?


----------



## Difunto

Hey Guys i just finished installing the Hybrid kit for my titan x and i love the temps!

here is my setup

i know i could of just bought a 120 radiator + gpu block and add it to the loop but ehhhh maybe next year.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> Hey Guys i just finished installing the Hybrid kit for my titan x and i love the temps!
> 
> here is my setup
> 
> i know i could of just bought a 120 radiator + gpu block and add it to the loop but ehhhh maybe next year.


Very nice. Just got two myself. Did you register for your free EVGA shroud? Looks much nicer than stock.


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Very nice. Just got two myself. Did you register for your free EVGA shroud? Looks much nicer than stock.


thanks man! yea i just registered for that shroud


----------



## xixou

MSI titan x bios at 1455 MHz boost (1,275V, speed fan curve increased and target/max temp decreased to avoid overheating):

http://users.skynet.be/xixou/msi_titan_x_bios_xixou_boost_1455MHz.rom


----------



## Oliver2KX

Hi all! New to the forum here!!

I have like a lot of you guys a GTX Titan X EVGA SC. It runs 3 Asus Rog Swift with g-sync in surround. I need every bit of power I can sqeeze out of the titan X!

I have the AIO water cooling hybrid installed on the card but I do not have the backplate yet.

The Asis of the card is 75.7% so not bad on this side.

I flashed the bios using the Sheyster modded HC Bios the 425 one.

Everything works fine I can push the card using the standart +112mv to 1474mhz.

The temperature of the gpu stays at 55 celcius so not worrys their.

But what make me ask you this question today is the VRM on the card.

I used a temp gun to see the temp of the VRM as I dont have backplate and it reach 98 celcius on the back of the card.

I always let the fan at 50% when I am gaming to let cool the vrm and ram, but I think 98 is a bit hot.

This temp 98 celcius is reach with stock voltage just the power is at 350 watts with a mild overclock of 1434mhz.

Do any of you guys know if by letting the card have more power (350 watts) instead of (250 stock) with mild oc of 1434mhz can bring problems of overheating and risk of damaging the card?

Heres my setup:

3930k @ 4.7ghz

2133mhz 16g ram

Cooler master Haf X

Titan X SC AIO

Corsair h100i cpu cooler

Thanks for your help!

And Nice to meet you all!


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oliver2KX*
> 
> Hi all! New to the forum here!!
> 
> I have like a lot of you guys a GTX Titan X EVGA SC. It runs 3 Asus Rog Swift with g-sync in surround. I need every bit of power I can sqeeze out of the titan X!
> 
> I have the AIO water cooling hybrid installed on the card but I do not have the backplate yet.
> 
> The Asis of the card is 75.7% so not bad on this side.
> 
> I flashed the bios using the Sheyster modded HC Bios the 425 one.
> 
> Everything works fine I can push the card using the standart +112mv to 1474mhz.
> 
> The temperature of the gpu stays at 55 celcius so not worrys their.
> 
> But what make me ask you this question today is the VRM on the card.
> 
> I used a temp gun to see the temp of the VRM as I dont have backplate and it reach 98 celcius on the back of the card.
> 
> I always let the fan at 50% when I am gaming to let cool the vrm and ram, but I think 98 is a bit hot.
> 
> This temp 98 celcius is reach with stock voltage just the power is at 350 watts with a mild overclock of 1434mhz.
> 
> Do any of you guys know if by letting the card have more power (350 watts) instead of (250 stock) with mild oc of 1434mhz can bring problems of overheating and risk of damaging the card?
> 
> Heres my setup:
> 
> 3930k @ 4.7ghz
> 
> 2133mhz 16g ram
> 
> Cooler master Haf X
> 
> Titan X SC AIO
> 
> Corsair h100i cpu cooler
> 
> Thanks for your help!
> 
> And Nice to meet you all!


If you want to oc your card/ bios flash it to have more volts. It is recommended to use a full coverage water block, not just cooling the gpu.


----------



## HatallaS

Houray my Frankenstein fitting worked, tonight I will flash the bios.

But strangely I don't get more than 70fps in valley but my in game performance are still 140+.


----------



## Oliver2KX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> If you want to oc your card/ bios flash it to have more volts. It is recommended to use a full coverage water block, not just cooling the gpu.


I know when you want more volt you need to cool everything more. My question is if I leave the stock voltage and only put the power limit higher, is it something that will affect the temperature of the vrm and be dangerous for the card? I have the 350 watt power right now

Thanks


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oliver2KX*
> 
> I know when you want more volt you need to cool everything more. My question is if I leave the stock voltage and only put the power limit higher, is it something that will affect the temperature of the vrm and be dangerous for the card? I have the 350 watt power right now
> 
> Thanks


Yes when you increase the power limit you are asking the card to run at the voltage high all the time. I personally wouldn't do it with out adequate cooling.


----------



## rauf0

Almost same spec here TX SLI and Triple ROGs. To get lower temps try capped fps i've always block it around 91-101 fps (racing games) which prevent GPUs from runing wild


----------



## Oliver2KX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> Yes when you increase the power limit you are asking the card to run at the voltage high all the time. I personally wouldn't do it with out adequate cooling.


Ok thanks for your answer. For now I think I will leave it at max overclock without touching the power and volt. I can reach 1424mhz everything stock but it thortle down when it reach the stock power limit. I prefer having my card for several month years than pushing and having it fail on me.

This is actualy suprising how the titan X can perform using 3 times 2560x1440. 11 millions pixel and in games like battlefield 4 and hardline at medium settings no aa, I have 100-144 fps. Not bad for a single card!

thanks again for your answer


----------



## Oliver2KX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rauf0*
> 
> Almost same spec here TX SLI and Triple ROGs. To get lower temps try capped fps i've always block it around 91-101 fps (racing games) which prevent GPUs from runing wild


Yes I tried it already it does reduce the temperature of the gpu but my main concern is the vrm. I have the hybrid cooler of evga so the gpu stays cool but the vrm are really toasty!! I might just upgrade it when the new nvidia gpu will come out. Every time I buy a new video card I say to myself, ok this one ill keep it for many years. I end up upgrading as soon as a new one comes out.. Im sure Im not alone like this


----------



## rauf0

So guess full cover should be next step. BTW im happy with my new EK loop.


----------



## HatallaS

I just flashed with the :
Sheyster ULTIMATE GM200 BIOS

boosting at 488 clock and 500 memory.
do i need to add any mV?
I want to test it in Valley, but since the last Driver updates, i barely get 70FPS at stock and now i am lucky if i pass 100. but in games there are no issues!

Just ran firestrike at 1500, the power never went above 91 and was pretty stable at 85. Clock was smooth, and temps never above 55*...

Yay or Nay on trying to push it higher?

this is exciting.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Don't try to add voltage with the slider if it's the 1.281v version. It's already maxed out.


----------



## rauf0

I believe for anything higher than 1.281 V hard mod is requisite.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Yeah, 1.274v actually. But the Sheyster 1.281 sets the voltage to 1.274 anytime the card's in the amped up (can't remember what P number that is) state, adding more voltage via slider just makes heat.


----------



## Nizzen

My first ashes of the singularity DX 12 benchmark

5960x @ 4500 Titan X @ 1400mhz

"Crazy" settings 1440P

http://s413.photobucket.com/user/Nizzen/media/Crazy benchmark Ashes.png.html

Is there a Benchmark thread for this game?

AOTS have a benchmark leaderboard, but it lacks computerinfo now. "Coming soon" the say


----------



## Ixel

Hi all,
Recently built a new system with two Titan X's in, but realise that I might need to consider changing the BIOS on the GPU's if I wish to get a little more out of them. I have a question regarding this. Does it matter if say... I used a modded BIOS that was based on another GPU's brand (e.g. I have an ASUS, the modded BIOS is based on an EVGA)? I assume not but I don't want to suddenly brick one or both of my GPU's if I'm wrong. Thanks in advance!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ixel*
> 
> Hi all,
> Recently built a new system with two Titan X's in, but realise that I might need to consider changing the BIOS on the GPU's if I wish to get a little more out of them. I have a question regarding this. Does it matter if say... I used a modded BIOS that was based on another GPU's brand (e.g. I have an ASUS, the modded BIOS is based on an EVGA)? I assume not but I don't want to suddenly brick one or both of my GPU's if I'm wrong. Thanks in advance!


All titans are the same. You can flash a different brand without issue.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> My first ashes of the singularity DX 12 benchmark
> 
> 5960x @ 4500 Titan X @ 1400mhz
> 
> "Crazy" settings 1440P
> 
> http://s413.photobucket.com/user/Nizzen/media/Crazy benchmark Ashes.png.html
> 
> Is there a Benchmark thread for this game?
> 
> AOTS have a benchmark leaderboard, but it lacks computerinfo now. "Coming soon" the say


http://egmr.net/2015/08/ashes-of-singularity-directx-12-benchmark-results-are-not-strong-for-nvidia/

wher'd you get the benchmark?


----------



## Ixel

I see, thanks. I plan to get the EVGA AIO water cooling kit for them both before I go ahead, all being well they will arrive tomorrow morning.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> http://egmr.net/2015/08/ashes-of-singularity-directx-12-benchmark-results-are-not-strong-for-nvidia/
> 
> wher'd you get the benchmark?


Steam eary access


----------



## Dadycupcakes

I have a question for all the Titan x owners on this thread. How is your performance and what OS and Driver are you on?

I updated to windows 10 about a month ago and ever since i've done that everything has gone to hell for performance. i'm getting
maybe 70% utilization at best on my 3 way SLI titan x's and it usually sits around 50% utilization and constant ctd's. When I originally bought the cards
and was on windows 8.1 I didn't have any problems and my titan x's overclock just fine and would hit 100% utilization. I recently
switched back to windows 8.1 and it's the same story there. I know heat is not the problem I installed EVGA Hybrid AIO's on all
3 and get 40 degrees c max and I usually have the memory fans at about 80-100% so that's not it either. Any thoughts? or
anybody else experiencing the same thing on the latest drivers and windows 10? I'll list my PC specs below.

PC Specs:
5930k OC to 4.5Ghz Cooled by Kraken x61
16GB DDR4 3000
Rampage V extreme
3x Nvidia Titan X With EVGA Hybrid AIO installed
Corsair AX1200i
3x 1TB Samsung EVO in Raid 0
3x 1TB WD Blue

Monitors
Acer Predator x34 gsync 100hz
2x Samsung u28D590

I don't think it's the PSU either because corsair link says it's only using about 850WATTS max which I think is kinda low but I Dunno.
I'm just so tired of crap drivers and having spent over $3000 on GPU's and I can't even get their full potential I can't figure out
*** is wrong... or if it truelly is just drivers and other people are experiencing the same thing.

Thanks in advance for your replies.


----------



## Ixel

So, I've tried flashing the second GPU with Sheyster's ultimate BIOS but when I attempt to do so I get the following:

Code:



Code:


Adapter: Graphics Device      (10DE,17C2,1043,8539) H:--:NRM S:00,B:02,PCI,D:00,F:00

WARNING: Firmware image PCI Subsystem ID (3842.2999) does not match adapter PCI Subsystem ID (1043.8539).

ERROR: PCI subsystem ID mismatch

Does this mean I can't put that BIOS on this GPU? I've tried searching the above error on the forum search but it's rather clunky and difficult to find a relevant post with unfortunately







. Thanks in advance.

P.S. Sorry, am new to the concept of flashing a GPU BIOS.

EDIT: Read on Google that the answer is to use -4 -5 -6 instead of -6 only, is this true?

EDIT 2: Nevermind, turns out I was using a wrong version of nvflash.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Steam eary access


yeah - $20 for that just doesn't seem right. Would be hard to get interest in a bench thread for that reason.


----------



## rauf0

You mean 40 euro?
https://isthereanydeal.com/#/page:game/info?plain=ashesofsingularity


----------



## vlps5122

Heres my build with 3 Titan X's and 5960x. I am running the Titan X's at 24/7 1500/2000.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dadycupcakes*
> 
> I have a question for all the Titan x owners on this thread. How is your performance and what OS and Driver are you on?
> 
> I updated to windows 10 about a month ago and ever since i've done that everything has gone to hell for performance. i'm getting
> maybe 70% utilization at best on my 3 way SLI titan x's and it usually sits around 50% utilization and constant ctd's. When I originally bought the cards
> and was on windows 8.1 I didn't have any problems and my titan x's overclock just fine and would hit 100% utilization. I recently
> switched back to windows 8.1 and it's the same story there. I know heat is not the problem I installed EVGA Hybrid AIO's on all
> 3 and get 40 degrees c max and I usually have the memory fans at about 80-100% so that's not it either. Any thoughts? or
> anybody else experiencing the same thing on the latest drivers and windows 10? I'll list my PC specs below.
> 
> PC Specs:
> 5930k OC to 4.5Ghz Cooled by Kraken x61
> 16GB DDR4 3000
> Rampage V extreme
> 3x Nvidia Titan X With EVGA Hybrid AIO installed
> Corsair AX1200i
> 3x 1TB Samsung EVO in Raid 0
> 3x 1TB WD Blue
> 
> Monitors
> Acer Predator x34 gsync 100hz
> 2x Samsung u28D590
> 
> I don't think it's the PSU either because corsair link says it's only using about 850WATTS max which I think is kinda low but I Dunno.
> I'm just so tired of crap drivers and having spent over $3000 on GPU's and I can't even get their full potential I can't figure out
> *** is wrong... or if it truelly is just drivers and other people are experiencing the same thing.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your replies.


Sounds typical of three way. Especially only driving an ultra wide. Its not like you need 3 titan x to drive it. My two plow through games on my surround setup with abou 1.2 million more pixels. You really need surround or 4K to even start pushing two let alone three of these thing.

Aside from that. I am on the latest drivers and Win10 Pro with just over 1400mhz on the cards with stock air. Running just fine.

I had triple 780s and 980s befor the two Titan x cards. For some perspective on my experiance.


----------



## xixou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> Heres my build with 3 Titan X's and 5960x. I am running the Titan X's at 24/7 1500/2000.


waw cool !


----------



## Asus11

now a proud owner of a titan X!

as soon as it arrived, I was taking it apart to fit the EVGA hyrbid kit on.. and a 1.5 hex got rounded, tried so many things to get it out but because these screws are in with loctite its there for good.. wasted a whole day trying to remove it









anyway put the cooler back together to atleast enough it in stock form.. and im pretty damn happy, the card overclocks to 1470... cant wait to do flashing etc and play with it even more...

on the same night went to ebay to search for a replacement cooler.. lucky me there was one ending in 1 hr and I won it for a cheapish price..

so when that arrives ill be back to the plan! also going to try J weld on the original cooler and leave a hex key in there for a few days to try and remove it


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> now a proud owner of a titan X!
> 
> as soon as it arrived, I was taking it apart to fit the EVGA hyrbid kit on.. and a 1.5 hex got rounded, tried so many things to get it out but because these screws are in with loctite its there for good.. wasted a whole day trying to remove it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway put the cooler back together to atleast enough it in stock form.. and im pretty damn happy, the card overclocks to 1470... cant wait to do flashing etc and play with it even more...
> 
> on the same night went to ebay to search for a replacement cooler.. lucky me there was one ending in 1 hr and I won it for a cheapish price..
> 
> so when that arrives ill be back to the plan! also going to try J weld on the original cooler and leave a hex key in there for a few days to try and remove it


Not good... I have two hybrid coolers I want to slap on my Titan X's. Hope I don't run into the same issue.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Hi all -

Sadly one of my Titan X's has developed a fault and crashes under any minor load, even at the desktop straight after a boot up, so I will need to RMA it. I have it flashed to the HC 425 BIOS and will need to flash it back to stock before I send it back. So can anyone confirm if it's possible to flash a card whilst in safe mode please???


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Hi all -
> 
> Sadly one of my Titan X's has developed a fault and crashes under any minor load, even at the desktop straight after a boot up, so I will need to RMA it. I have it flashed to the HC 425 BIOS and will need to flash it back to stock before I send it back. So can anyone confirm if it's possible to flash a card whilst in safe mode please???


Are you sure it's faulty? Do you use AB? It may be setting maximum possible clocks on launch if you've disabled SLI or reinstalled the DD whilst AB is open.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Are you sure it's faulty? Do you use AB? It may be setting maximum possible clocks on launch if you've disabled SLI or reinstalled the DD whilst AB is open.


I have only used PX with these cards and it crashes even at default BIOS settings. I have tried 6 different drivers, tried running it solo and SLi, I tried reversing the cards and I have even performed a clean install on W7. I am also having a lot of issues with GC ATM too. Getting lot of TDR's and GC will not sync now, so I can't get any themes to work and access my bookmarks either. i hope it's just a glitch or I will have lost over 5000 bookmarks!!!









I ran the cards at stock HC speeds +38 Core / +500 Mem for gaming. But for general use they mostly ran at 925MHz or 1190 Core / 1241 Boost, with the +500 Mem under load. So I wouldn't have said that I ran em hard, as I always kept the temps below 65 degrees C. This card is definitely broken and the other one crashes intermittently as well sometimes too,


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Not good... I have two hybrid coolers I want to slap on my Titan X's. Hope I don't run into the same issue.


yes do please watch out.. I gotta to admit I did rush abit because I thought this would be baby work as im used to putting ek blocks on instead

yet it takes even more care as the hex bolts are all very tight and need to be slowly loosened.. please make sure you have a good quality kit

also I ordered the 980 ti hybrid kit because the titan x kit has been OOS forever, anyway day it came the retailer had the titans in stock ffs..

anyway not too bothered because I got to use a discount code on the 980ti kit and saved ££ as I was going to do the face off program anyway cause the updated shroud has no model on it









ill get there in the end


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> yes do please watch out.. I gotta to admit I did rush abit because I thought this would be baby work as im used to putting ek blocks on instead
> 
> yet it takes even more care as the hex bolts are all very tight and need to be slowly loosened.. please make sure you have a good quality kit
> 
> also I ordered the 980 ti hybrid kit because the titan x kit has been OOS forever, anyway day it came the retailer had the titans in stock ffs..
> 
> anyway not too bothered because I got to use a discount code on the 980ti kit and saved ££ as I was going to do the face off program anyway cause the updated shroud has no model on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill get there in the end


Did the hybrid kit come with the right tool to remove the hex bolts? I don't believe I have one.


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> yes do please watch out.. I gotta to admit I did rush abit because I thought this would be baby work as im used to putting ek blocks on instead
> 
> yet it takes even more care as the hex bolts are all very tight and need to be slowly loosened.. please make sure you have a good quality kit
> 
> also I ordered the 980 ti hybrid kit because the titan x kit has been OOS forever, anyway day it came the retailer had the titans in stock ffs..
> 
> anyway not too bothered because I got to use a discount code on the 980ti kit and saved ££ as I was going to do the face off program anyway cause the updated shroud has no model on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill get there in the end


i installed mine on Wednesday and it doesn't include any tools. i took my time and removed all the screws very carefully and everything worked out


----------



## Dadycupcakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Sounds typical of three way. Especially only driving an ultra wide. Its not like you need 3 titan x to drive it. My two plow through games on my surround setup with abou 1.2 million more pixels. You really need surround or 4K to even start pushing two let alone three of these thing.
> 
> Aside from that. I am on the latest drivers and Win10 Pro with just over 1400mhz on the cards with stock air. Running just fine.
> 
> I had triple 780s and 980s befor the two Titan x cards. For some perspective on my experiance.


No I definitely don't need that much to drive it, but the thing is I can't even get a steady 100fps to match the gsync.
With the witcher 3 I get maybe 60-80fps and still only 50% utilization same with many other AAA games like
middle earth SOM, Dying light, GTA V etc. , even if I disable v sync and gsync and allow maximum frames I
still don't get 100% utilization and I know for sure that I should be getting 100% utilization and that it should
be getting the overclock that I set +210 Core clock and +400 Memory clock but that's not happening. I switched
back to Windows 8.1 and to driver 358.50 and I was seeing around 90% utilization on dying light with gsync
and vsync disabled with 130-140fps but still wouldn't boost to my overclock, but that's the only game to do it
middle earth SOM still only uses about 30-50% and usually sticks around 100fps but still dips to the 80's in
some areas. I'm gonna put a dual SLI bridge in here in a little bit and see if that does better than 3 cards.
I've seen some other people having similar problems in the nvidia forums but haven't come across
anyone with 3 way titan x with the same problem. I've tried disabling PCI-E power
management in windows power settings and nvidia control panel but that made no difference. I see
that people in here have changed the bios on their cards, would that make any difference? i've got
nvidia titan x's.


----------



## Dadycupcakes

.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Did the hybrid kit come with the right tool to remove the hex bolts? I don't believe I have one.


I bought my hex tool at a local oreilly's auto part store for like 2/3$ was surprised they had it, wen't to walmart too but they didn't have one


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dadycupcakes*
> 
> I have a question for all the Titan x owners on this thread. How is your performance and what OS and Driver are you on?
> 
> I updated to windows 10 about a month ago and ever since i've done that everything has gone to hell for performance. i'm getting
> maybe 70% utilization at best on my 3 way SLI titan x's and it usually sits around 50% utilization and constant ctd's. When I originally bought the cards
> and was on windows 8.1 I didn't have any problems and my titan x's overclock just fine and would hit 100% utilization. I recently
> switched back to windows 8.1 and it's the same story there. I know heat is not the problem I installed EVGA Hybrid AIO's on all
> 3 and get 40 degrees c max and I usually have the memory fans at about 80-100% so that's not it either. Any thoughts? or
> anybody else experiencing the same thing on the latest drivers and windows 10? I'll list my PC specs below.
> 
> PC Specs:
> 5930k OC to 4.5Ghz Cooled by Kraken x61
> 16GB DDR4 3000
> Rampage V extreme
> 3x Nvidia Titan X With EVGA Hybrid AIO installed
> Corsair AX1200i
> 3x 1TB Samsung EVO in Raid 0
> 3x 1TB WD Blue
> 
> Monitors
> Acer Predator x34 gsync 100hz
> 2x Samsung u28D590
> 
> I don't think it's the PSU either because corsair link says it's only using about 850WATTS max which I think is kinda low but I Dunno.
> I'm just so tired of crap drivers and having spent over $3000 on GPU's and I can't even get their full potential I can't figure out
> *** is wrong... or if it truelly is just drivers and other people are experiencing the same thing.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your replies.


Sounds pretty typical of 3-way gpus. I hab three 980s before the two titan x cards. Three 780s before that. Only a few games will use three GPUs well. Very few at that. Unless you are really forcing them to be pushed hard. Like surround or 4K with supersampling and crazy high textures.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dadycupcakes*
> 
> No I definitely don't need that much to drive it, but the thing is I can't even get a steady 100fps to match the gsync.
> With the witcher 3 I get maybe 60-80fps and still only 50% utilization same with many other AAA games like
> middle earth SOM, Dying light, GTA V etc. , even if I disable v sync and gsync and allow maximum frames I
> still don't get 100% utilization and I know for sure that I should be getting 100% utilization and that it should
> be getting the overclock that I set +210 Core clock and +400 Memory clock but that's not happening. I switched
> back to Windows 8.1 and to driver 358.50 and I was seeing around 90% utilization on dying light with gsync
> and vsync disabled with 130-140fps but still wouldn't boost to my overclock, but that's the only game to do it
> middle earth SOM still only uses about 30-50% and usually sticks around 100fps but still dips to the 80's in
> some areas. I'm gonna put a dual SLI bridge in here in a little bit and see if that does better than 3 cards.
> I've seen some other people having similar problems in the nvidia forums but haven't come across
> anyone with 3 way titan x with the same problem. I've tried disabling PCI-E power
> management in windows power settings and nvidia control panel but that made no difference. I see
> that people in here have changed the bios on their cards, would that make any difference? i've got
> nvidia titan x's.


Like I said, 3-way support is very poor. I speak from experience. Most SLI profiles only support two cards. SLI is rare, three and four way are even more rare. So, little effort is put into it. You will smash benchmarks, but game are hit and miss. More miss then anything. In games you wont see 100% very often. Most of the time I sat around 60-70%. With both three way setups.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> No OLED monitors at the moment and OLED destroys VA and IPS. Think of it as an improved Plasma with even deeper blacks and no back light bleeding.


That's awesome. I just did some research on oled and the only complaint i found was about burn ins.
Is that true?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> That's awesome. I just did some research on oled and the only complaint i found was about burn ins.
> Is that true?


I've had 4 phone with OLED displays and never saw any burn-in. I guess if you were going to notice it would be on a large HDTV.


----------



## evoll88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> now a proud owner of a titan X!
> 
> as soon as it arrived, I was taking it apart to fit the EVGA hyrbid kit on.. and a 1.5 hex got rounded, tried so many things to get it out but because these screws are in with loctite its there for good.. wasted a whole day trying to remove it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway put the cooler back together to atleast enough it in stock form.. and im pretty damn happy, the card overclocks to 1470... cant wait to do flashing etc and play with it even more...
> 
> on the same night went to ebay to search for a replacement cooler.. lucky me there was one ending in 1 hr and I won it for a cheapish price..
> 
> so when that arrives ill be back to the plan! also going to try J weld on the original cooler and leave a hex key in there for a few days to try and remove it


I had one screw that stripped on each of my titans also but I took a small drill bit and took my time and drilled them out and put the ek blocks on with no problems.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> I have only used PX with these cards and it crashes even at default BIOS settings. I have tried 6 different drivers, tried running it solo and SLi, I tried reversing the cards and I have even performed a clean install on W7. I am also having a lot of issues with GC ATM too. Getting lot of TDR's and GC will not sync now, so I can't get any themes to work and access my bookmarks either. i hope it's just a glitch or I will have lost over 5000 bookmarks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ran the cards at stock HC speeds +38 Core / +500 Mem for gaming. But for general use they mostly ran at 925MHz or 1190 Core / 1241 Boost, with the +500 Mem under load. So I wouldn't have said that I ran em hard, as I always kept the temps below 65 degrees C. This card is definitely broken and the other one crashes intermittently as well sometimes too,


Ok, don't know then. Sounds messy and possibly concurrent faults


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Did the hybrid kit come with the right tool to remove the hex bolts? I don't believe I have one.


Nop it doesn't you'll need a 1.5 hex and 2.0, go out and buy a expensive set as the cheap sets will just turn into a circle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evoll88*
> 
> I had one screw that stripped on each of my titans also but I took a small drill bit and took my time and drilled them out and put the ek blocks on with no problems.


my problem was not taking off the entire cooler it was to install the EVGA hybrid kit which makes you take half the cooler off while the actual cooler is still on

if I was installing an EK block there would be no problem


----------



## xixou

The end game of the game XCOM within is very interesting in a sense that there is a mix of
videos and computed 3D/physx with differents load levels.
This pushes the graphic card to go through all the existing P states
(P00, P02, P05 and P08, where P00 is the highest power state) during those few minutes of cinematic.
If there is something wrong with the voltages/frequencies adjustments, the cinematic will crash at a certain point.

I have adjusted the P02 state in the Titan X bios to lower the GDDR5 speed to avoid triggering the instability.

The end cinematic of XCOM within is now always going well on my machine.

This is also good for BOINC projects that uses the P02 state, this avoid computing errors and reduces overheating.

http://users.skynet.be/xixou/msi_titan_x_bios_xixou_boost_1405MHz.rom

Speed (max) at:
P00 state: GDDR5: 3800 MHz, CORE: 1405 MHz
P02 state: GDDR5: 2400 MHz, CORE: 1228 MHz
P05 state: GDDR5: 810 MHz, CORE: 1000 MHz
P08 state: GDDR5: 405 MHz, CORE: 405 MHz


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> Nop it doesn't you'll need a 1.5 hex and 2.0, go out and buy a expensive set as the cheap sets will just turn into a circle
> my problem was not taking off the entire cooler it was to install the EVGA hybrid kit which makes you take half the cooler off while the actual cooler is still on
> 
> if I was installing an EK block there would be no problem


Where can I buy said expensive sets that won't mess up the screws on my coolers?


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Where can I buy said expensive sets that won't mess up the screws on my coolers?


I got mine from harbor frieght


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Sounds pretty typical of 3-way gpus. I hab three 980s before the two titan x cards. Three 780s before that. Only a few games will use three GPUs well. Very few at that. Unless you are really forcing them to be pushed hard. Like surround or 4K with supersampling and crazy high textures.
> Like I said, 3-way support is very poor. I speak from experience. Most SLI profiles only support two cards. SLI is rare, three and four way are even more rare. So, little effort is put into it. You will smash benchmarks, but game are hit and miss. More miss then anything. In games you wont see 100% very often. Most of the time I sat around 60-70%. With both three way setups.


3-way sli with titan X is working finally good for me in windows 10 358.78 beta driver,¨
5960x @4500
3x Tx @ 1400mhz
Battlefield 4: 98-99% gpuload on 3x gpu. 4k res @ ultrasettings 4xmsaa etc... 150-180fps







Same in Battlefield hardline.
Farcry 4: 98-99% gpulaod on all gpu's. 4k res @ ultrasettings 4xmsaa 100+fps









Witcher 3 i not so good, but better than before. 75-80% gpuload. Max settings @ 4k 60+fps









Does not have any other games installet atm.

The drivers before *358.78* was crap for me in windows 10. Even 3dmark was crap. 2 way sli was better than 3-way sli


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> 3-way sli with titan X is working finally good for me in windows 10 358.78 beta driver,¨
> 5960x @4500
> 3x Tx @ 1400mhz
> Battlefield 4: 98-99% gpuload on 3x gpu. 4k res @ ultrasettings 4xmsaa etc... 150-180fps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same in Battlefield hardline.
> Farcry 4: 98-99% gpulaod on all gpu's. 4k res @ ultrasettings 4xmsaa 100+fps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witcher 3 i not so good, but better than before. 75-80% gpuload. Max settings @ 4k 60+fps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does not have any other games installet atm.
> 
> The drivers before *358.78* was crap for me in windows 10. Even 3dmark was crap. 2 way sli was better than 3-way sli


The other guy is running 1440 ultrawide. Not even close to the GPU load you have. Like i said, 4K or surround is needed to make enough GPU demand in a lot of cases to get three way to run near 100%.


----------



## Nizzen

My tip of the day, is to try 358.78 for sli in windows 10.
Maybe luck for me, but all other drivers failed for me. I am not changing driver any time soon








http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?p=5178309#post5178309


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> 3-way sli with titan X is working finally good for me in windows 10 358.78 beta driver,¨
> 5960x @4500
> 3x Tx @ 1400mhz
> Battlefield 4: 98-99% gpuload on 3x gpu. 4k res @ ultrasettings 4xmsaa etc... 150-180fps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same in Battlefield hardline.
> Farcry 4: 98-99% gpulaod on all gpu's. 4k res @ ultrasettings 4xmsaa 100+fps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witcher 3 i not so good, but better than before. 75-80% gpuload. Max settings @ 4k 60+fps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does not have any other games installet atm.
> 
> The drivers before *358.78* was crap for me in windows 10. Even 3dmark was crap. 2 way sli was better than 3-way sli


cool. god to know!

where's the download link?


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> cool. god to know!
> 
> where's the download link?


here it is!
https://developer.nvidia.com/gameworks-vr-driver-support?ClickID=aar0antkktnrpzsa0wppk9okotl0lyyapsks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> here it is!
> https://developer.nvidia.com/gameworks-vr-driver-support?ClickID=aar0antkktnrpzsa0wppk9okotl0lyyapsks


Thanks!


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Thanks!


no problem!


----------



## cstkl1

Hmm ashes of singularity doesnt use the second gpu much. About 6%. So whats up with anandtech running that ti n tx.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evoll88*
> 
> I had one screw that stripped on each of my titans also but I took a small drill bit and took my time and drilled them out and put the ek blocks on with no problems.


Why are a lot of folks stripping the hex screws? Are they that cheap?


----------



## gavros777

Just finished installing a kraken g10 with an x61 on my top gpu and couldn't be more than happy!
Top card temp maxes at 42c and bottom card which has an accelero xtreme 3 cooler on it at 53c.

It's so awesome to finally see the top card running cooler than the bottom lol!


----------



## HatallaS

For u WC guys, I am using EK new 360 solely on the GPU.
I have a probe inside the case, and it Idles at 3/5 degrees above ambient and since the rad is covering my entire intake, under load the case goes around 45 and the GPU is at about 50 to 55.
The fans are set on silent options from Asus Bios. Is that fine or a little high under load? Note the room temp is about 23 to 27 depending on the PC itself.


----------



## gavros777

Guys the kraken x61 is my first aio cooler. Last night i had to bend the tubes a lot until i found the best way to mount it.
Does bending the tubes of aio coolers even close to the pump loosen them up and cause them to leak?


----------



## evoll88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Why are a lot of folks stripping the hex screws? Are they that cheap?


Not sure if it was the screws or my tool is getting dull but surprised I had two cards it happened to. Not a big deal since I got both blocks on.


----------



## cstkl1

I guess its a tool fitment issue. Just thank god nvidia stopped using torx screws like in titan blacks/780ti/780 etc.


----------



## HatallaS

can i please get some temperatures read outs on other WaterCooled owners? so that i can compare, kinda feels i m running hot.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> can i please get some temperatures read outs on other WaterCooled owners? so that i can compare, kinda feels i m running hot.


it depends on ure ambient

generally like my setup i am 15C above ambient on load with my fans running push config at 900rpm (silent) on a 560+280 single loop with cpu/mobo block.


----------



## HatallaS

the case at idle is at 25, and GPU on a 360 is at 34. after running some games or benchmarks, the case temp is at 35, and GPU at idle is 40. While benchmarking at 1550mhz the card goes up to 51/55...


----------



## ocvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> the case at idle is at 25, and GPU on a 360 is at 34. after running some games or benchmarks, the case temp is at 35, and GPU at idle is 40. While benchmarking at 1550mhz the card goes up to 51/55...


Quad sli, asic 63-70-71-78, cyclop3 bios, normal 30-33-33-36 (36 is the card with asic 63) when run furmark or [email protected] triple 4k for fulload 4 cards, the hotest 60, with 3 other around 50-53).
I run customer loop with D5- dual 480 rad. Ambient temp is around 27 C


----------



## cstkl1

BAK 2.4gb update. Hoping sli works.


----------



## gavros777

Has any of you guys used a custom resolution for gaming?
I have a 40" 4k monitor and try to play bf4 in an ultrawide resolution and i can only get it to work in windowed/boderless mode.


----------



## evmota21

Has anyone had problems with Titan X acetal block? I just bought one for my Titan and it won't work.
My idle temp is 55 degrees and my load temp is super high (90 degrees).
Any ideas?

Edit: I put the thermal pads like the instructions and a little pea of thermal paste.

Edit2: My cpu waterblock is working flawless, 29 degrees idle, sorry for the edits.


----------



## HatallaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evmota21*
> 
> Has anyone had problems with Titan X acetal block? I just bought one for my Titan and it won't work.
> My idle temp is 55 degrees and my load temp is super high (90 degrees).
> Any ideas?
> 
> Edit: I put the thermal pads like the instructions and a little pea of thermal paste.
> 
> Edit2: My cpu waterblock is working flawless, 29 degrees idle, sorry for the edits.


EK says to use the star method.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocvn*
> 
> Quad sli, asic 63-70-71-78, cyclop3 bios, normal 30-33-33-36 (36 is the card with asic 63) when run furmark or [email protected] triple 4k for fulload 4 cards, the hotest 60, with 3 other around 50-53).
> I run customer loop with D5- dual 480 rad. Ambient temp is around 27 C


Thanks I feel better.


----------



## evmota21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> EK says to use the star method.
> Thanks I feel better.


Ill try that, any more ideas?


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I'm running the full cover, are you talking about the thermal pads on the VRM/memory? There shouldn't be any thermal pad between the waterblock and the GPU chip - just the TIM. And FWIW, I used the "pea" method on my GPU and hit 45° C after extended periods - but I currently only have 620mm of radiator for 2X TitanX and a 5960X.


----------



## Jpmboy

Pea method works fine... don;t be insulted, but you did remove the plastic film protection from the gpu contact surface on the block - right?

if yes, remove the block as carefully as possible and examine the TIM spread - even?


----------



## donkimizer

Does anyone know how to solve terrible screen flicker i have with 2 Titan X in SLI?


----------



## evmota21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Pea method works fine... don;t be insulted, but you did remove the plastic film protection from the gpu contact surface on the block - right?
> 
> if yes, remove the block as carefully as possible and examine the TIM spread - even?


Oh my god I am stupid. I opened the block again and the thermal pads had another piece of plastic on them. Problem solved.

25 degrees idle, 35 degrees on load. Thanks!!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evmota21*
> 
> Oh my god I am stupid. I opened the block again and the thermal pads had another piece of plastic on them. Problem solved.
> 
> 25 degrees idle, 35 degrees on load. Thanks!!


happens more often than we admit.


----------



## evmota21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> happens more often than we admit.


I know right. It feels so good to finally have my Titan X cool and not worrying about temps/noise. God Bless water cooling!


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evmota21*
> 
> I know right. It feels so good to finally have my Titan X cool and not worrying about temps/noise. God Bless water cooling!


I read this post and just made sure I never forgot to remove plastic from the thermal pads etc. of my ACX 2.0 coolers but they don't have plastic film on them, I'm very relieved.

By the way, when I go water cooling you think two 360 rads and two pumps with no reservoir would cool three Titan X's without a CPU?

I ask because I'm thinking of buying two Predator 360s and linking them for my three GPUs. Doing it that way because the maintenance is a lot less then a custom loop and I won't have the hassle of flushing rads and stuff. Just drain and refill with the GPU blocks and a terminal.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I read this post and just made sure I never forgot to remove plastic from the thermal pads etc. of my ACX 2.0 coolers but they don't have plastic film on them, I'm very relieved.
> 
> By the way, when I go water cooling you think two 360 rads and two pumps with no reservoir would cool three Titan X's without a CPU?
> 
> I ask because I'm thinking of buying two Predator 360s and linking them for my three GPUs. Doing it that way because the maintenance is a lot less then a custom loop and I won't have the hassle of flushing rads and stuff. Just drain and refill with the GPU blocks and a terminal.


how you gonna fill it w/o a res? What config let's you omit the res? (also really needed for removing air from the loop). 2 360 rads is probably not enough for 3 cards.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> how you gonna fill it w/o a res? What config let's you omit the res? (also really needed for removing air from the loop). 2 360 rads is probably not enough for 3 cards.


Predator 360s are the new EKWB AIO expandable coolers, they don't come with a reservoir but if it is a good idea I can add one, plenty of room in my Core X9 case.


----------



## gavros777

If the rubber tubes of an aio cooler are touching the vram blocks on the back of the gpu is there any danger they might melt as i read the vram blocks tend to get very hot.


----------



## ocvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I read this post and just made sure I never forgot to remove plastic from the thermal pads etc. of my ACX 2.0 coolers but they don't have plastic film on them, I'm very relieved.
> 
> By the way, when I go water cooling you think two 360 rads and two pumps with no reservoir would cool three Titan X's without a CPU?
> 
> I ask because I'm thinking of buying two Predator 360s and linking them for my three GPUs. Doing it that way because the maintenance is a lot less then a custom loop and I won't have the hassle of flushing rads and stuff. Just drain and refill with the GPU blocks and a terminal.


Basically when 1 gpu come with 240 rad, it should be ok. I have test my quad titan X with single monsta 480, monsta 480 + xspc 480 and monsta 480 + xspc 480 + ek 240. Single 480 can not handle the heat from quad sli with bios mod. Dual 480 the result around 50-60 FL 1490/7900. Add a 240 rad only reduce temp like 5 degree.


----------



## Asus11

so what is the normal range for overclocking these days? still a newbie

currently got 1480 with stock cooler, hoping for 1500 when I get the hydro kit on









is there much to be gained from flashing the bios etc


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Predator 360s are the new EKWB AIO expandable coolers, they don't come with a reservoir but if it is a good idea I can add one, plenty of room in my Core X9 case.


Interesting idea to use the Predator 360. The thing is, if you plan to expand the Predator to include GPUs, you might as well just go custom loop at that point, IMHO.

Just because the Predator 360 has QDCs built in, does not mean it competes with a custom loop. Once you expand it, for all intents and purposes it's a custom loop, and not a great one at that. From that point on you will have to maintain it, which kind of defeats the purpose it was intended for.


----------



## 2002sn95gt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> so what is the normal range for overclocking these days? still a newbie
> 
> currently got 1480 with stock cooler, hoping for 1500 when I get the hydro kit on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is there much to be gained from flashing the bios etc


Yes. these cards are really set with a slow stock speed because of how hot the stock cooler gets if you compare them to 980 970
your card is a pretty good stock overclocker

i have two Evga titan x cards had 1 since April just got my 2nd for sli for 4k g sync. i have flashed them many times over. i first started with the stock evga titan x bioses. first tried super clocked bios and then then hydro copper both those have stock power and voltage tables. boost clock table are higher and its a free stock upgrade. my first card asic quality is 70.5% i was able to hit 1454 overclocked playing the witcher 3 on stock bios stock cooler aggressive fan. +220 core, +450 memory.

when the boost table is higher i had to lower my previous core offset to 120 or 160 with the hydro copper bios to get 1454. my temps were around 68 to 76 in a room with AC.

when i flashed the bios to the MAXAIR2 (voltage 1.256) my temps went up because of increased power and voltage. my temps would be around 72 to 85 on witcher 3 ultra 4k at 1500mhz. it would throttle down when it got to 65 and lower to around 1480 and if it went into 85 it would be 1460. i was getting between 35 to 45 frames in 4k on 1 card.

i got my second card a little bit ago asic is 71.2 close to other cards. overclocks a little less than my original card.
2 cards with Max Air2 bios got me to 60fps at around 1500 each temps dropped a little making it easier on the first card. but i didn't like that it would start to throttle at 65 and put me below 1500.

im now on water with EK full cover copper blocks / back plates and alphacool 560mm (quad 140) 45mm thick copper radiator, Phanteks SP 140 fans. and a sc600 Chinese Ebay water pump and small res (18$ pump does 600 liters per hour of flow and has good head pressure) if you get a ebay sc600 pump open it and check for plastic shavings then rinse and test run.

I still ran max air bios then went for more voltage. i tried 1.281 and now 1.312 still using Hydro copper boost tables.
my core offset is +180 core and +500 memory and i get 1519 in sli very stable 60 fps ultra no anti aliasing hair works on everything else max. my rad is outside my case my temps are very low. 22c idle on cold start up. normal idle is 26 to 28c. i get around 36 to 40c under load. i just did my water block install so for temps i need more time but that's a rough idea for 2 titan x sli with my set up.

pics of my setup


http://imgur.com/BP4MY

i travel between job sites so my case has a few scratches and sees a lot of hotels.


----------



## cstkl1

*Nvidia Profile Dedicated Physx Card Fix*


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> *Nvidia Profile Dedicated Physx Card Fix*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That game runs pretty good with a dedicated Physx card. Had a 780Ti dedicated to physx with my titan x and saw up to 75% usage on the 780ti for physx.


----------



## Silent Scone

I found it runs just fine with SLI now, to be honest. I say runs, not scales. Not checked the frames but seems pretty smooth.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I found it runs just fine with SLI now, to be honest. I say runs, not scales. Not checked the frames but seems pretty smooth.


Dude. Sli profile is no more. Its currently singlecard only.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Dude. Sli profile is no more. Its currently singlecard only.


Language barrier maybe - I'll repeat what I said before. The game ran fine for me with SLI enabled, I didn't check the scaling however.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Language barrier maybe - I'll repeat what I said before. The game ran fine for me with SLI enabled, I didn't check the scaling however.


Hmm ure postings getting more offensive as the months go by. What gives dude.. This aint the guy who first started posting in titan club. Why take out ure frustation here and whats with the sudden god complex??

Anyway This is what meant

There was a sli profile in the game ready drivers n a few drivers after that. But no more since msgv driver.
GE had a different optimization preset also

running with sli n even with dedicated card as physx results as the first card only doing everything. The above fix maintains single card performance with gameworks disabled.

Ure statement saying that it ran fine but u didnt quantify it is like bush saying theres chemical weapons in iraq but we dont have any supporting intel.

Anyway not gonna argue with u bro.. But u sure changed alot..


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Hmm ure postings getting more offensive as the months go by. What gives dude.. This aint the guy who first started posting in titan club. Why take out ure frustation here and whats with the sudden god complex??
> 
> Anyway This is what meant
> 
> There was a sli profile in the game ready drivers n a few drivers after that. But no more since msgv driver.
> GE had a different optimization preset also
> 
> running with sli n even with dedicated card as physx results as the first card only doing everything. The above fix maintains single card performance with gameworks disabled.
> 
> Ure statement saying that it ran fine but u didnt quantify it is like bush saying theres chemical weapons in iraq but we dont have any supporting intel.
> 
> Anyway not gonna argue with u bro.. But u sure changed alot..


I've not changed at all, nor was it rude. I thought the fact I said it runs with SLI then went on to say not scales was fairly clear, sorry. Implying that there was probably no scaling, so maybe that wasn't clear to you. This is relevant because on the previous build having SLI enabled resulted in chronic performance issues. It now does not. No offence was meant...


----------



## Asus11

I JUST CRAPPED MY PANTS I JUST FLASHED MY TITAN X AND MY SCREEN STAYED BLACK AND STARTED FLICKERING I BRICKED IT.. THE SCREEN WOULD NOT CHANGE... THEN I THOUGHT OHH.. LETS TYPE Y A FEW TIMES AND I HEARD A BEEP AND A LITTLE BIT OF FAITH CAME BACK.. THEN THE SCREEN CAME BACK







 PHEWWWW .. YES CAPS


----------



## 2002sn95gt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> I JUST CRAPPED MY PANTS I JUST FLASHED MY TITAN X AND MY SCREEN STAYED BLACK AND STARTED FLICKERING I BRICKED IT.. THE SCREEN WOULD NOT CHANGE... THEN I THOUGHT OHH.. LETS TYPE Y A FEW TIMES AND I HEARD A BEEP AND A LITTLE BIT OF FAITH CAME BACK.. THEN THE SCREEN CAME BACK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PHEWWWW .. YES CAPS


lucky for you the video driver is automatically disabled during flash.

i watched a video on how to do it on youtube for the titan x. i did it before on the evga 780ti classified.

you hit y 2 times.

for 1 card you could do the drag and drop method if the bios version and manufacturer is the same. or if you copy the settings and overwrite your stock bios in maxwell bios tweaker.

i have a folder called Nvflash on my C drive. i open command prompt and type cd c:\nvflash then do the commands in the tutorial on the first page of the forum. flashing cards in sli is easy --index=

which bios did you choose? i like the maxair2 bios temps for me went up about 5 to 8c


----------



## 2002sn95gt

im guessing that my new 2nd card is holding me back on overclocking. or is it normal for 2 cards sli to overclock less than 1 card for core speed.?

back when i had 1 card on stock air cooler and i was trying out different bios i was able to get 1454 stock evga titan x bios.
When i flashed to maxair2 (voltage was 1.256) i could get 1506 to 1519 if my temps stayed below 65c

i did try a 1.28 volt bios for a little bit for a few minutes and was able to clock higher but temps were too high. 1554 i think i could have got higher clocks with 1.3 volts and a water block with that card. asic is 70.5%

my new card (asic 71.2%) i did a short test with it on its own before water block install. it would do 1444mghz boosted on valley bench mark in 4k no crashing with i think +200 or +220 core i think 1448 with power slider maxed.

im going to guess my 2nd card is not a high overclocker. it gets about 1493 to 1506 and thats all its got to stay stable in witcher 3 with bios flashed and voltage 1.256 to 1.28 and 1.3 wont do any better without artifacts in game.

my new card is the primary card in my computer after i did the water block install. i kinda wanted the higher asic as primary to hope for slightly lower temps since primary cards are hotter and take full load. not sure if i should switch the cards positions. temps dont matter to me anymore since both my gpu in sli will not go above 40c in my loop. i dont want to mess with my loop at the moment but i think the 70.5 asic card i have could do 1558 stable or higher at 1.3v

should i swap card positions at a later time? un sync the cards clock speeds in after burner and put a 1.3 volt bios on the 70.5 asic card and see what it does and leave the 71.2 on a 1.256 or 1.28volt bios?

im also wondering what clock speeds stable do you guys get on water and how much voltage. im using EVGA Hydo Copper bios with modded power slider and voltage


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> the case at idle is at 25, and GPU on a 360 is at 34. after running some games or benchmarks, the case temp is at 35, and GPU at idle is 40. While benchmarking at 1550mhz the card goes up to 51/55...


I guess its within range but I run cooler and im using a single 120mm rad ( hybrid kit)

25c idle 41c load after a run of Valley thats with just GM200HC-425 bios no volts added just ran as is 1366mhz no mem added

24c ambient

last night was much warmer in my room did not check ambient but I did hit 50c on the GPU after gaming awhile on BF4 with 1470/8000 speeds and volts and power target uped


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oliver2KX*
> 
> Hi all! New to the forum here!!
> 
> I have like a lot of you guys a GTX Titan X EVGA SC. It runs 3 Asus Rog Swift with g-sync in surround. I need every bit of power I can sqeeze out of the titan X!
> 
> I have the AIO water cooling hybrid installed on the card but I do not have the backplate yet.
> 
> The Asis of the card is 75.7% so not bad on this side.
> 
> I flashed the bios using the Sheyster modded HC Bios the 425 one.
> 
> Everything works fine I can push the card using the standart +112mv to 1474mhz.
> 
> The temperature of the gpu stays at 55 celcius so not worrys their.
> 
> But what make me ask you this question today is the VRM on the card.
> 
> I used a temp gun to see the temp of the VRM as I dont have backplate and it reach 98 celcius on the back of the card.
> 
> I always let the fan at 50% when I am gaming to let cool the vrm and ram, but I think 98 is a bit hot.
> 
> This temp 98 celcius is reach with stock voltage just the power is at 350 watts with a mild overclock of 1434mhz.
> 
> Do any of you guys know if by letting the card have more power (350 watts) instead of (250 stock) with mild oc of 1434mhz can bring problems of overheating and risk of damaging the card?
> 
> Heres my setup:
> 
> 3930k @ 4.7ghz
> 
> 2133mhz 16g ram
> 
> Cooler master Haf X
> 
> Titan X SC AIO
> 
> Corsair h100i cpu cooler
> 
> Thanks for your help!
> 
> And Nice to meet you all!


that doesnt make sense tbh

also get a backplate, I used a IR gun and only get 55c on load


----------



## TK421

Is a high flow bracket available for a titan x / 980ti?


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> I JUST CRAPPED MY PANTS I JUST FLASHED MY TITAN X AND MY SCREEN STAYED BLACK AND STARTED FLICKERING I BRICKED IT.. THE SCREEN WOULD NOT CHANGE... THEN I THOUGHT OHH.. LETS TYPE Y A FEW TIMES AND I HEARD A BEEP AND A LITTLE BIT OF FAITH CAME BACK.. THEN THE SCREEN CAME BACK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PHEWWWW .. YES CAPS


Worse case scenario you'd have to hook up your monitor to the Intel GPU on your motherboard to the flash. I used to do that when my gaming PC was also my HTPC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Is a high flow bracket available for a titan x / 980ti?


Don't think so, but I've been out of the loop for a while so who knows really. Times like today are not like in the 400/500 series where those brackets were indeed useful. With the rise of Hybrid style coolers maybe they dropped the idea of an increased flow bracket.


----------



## Leyaena

Does anyone happen to have a stock Hydro Copper BIOS lying around?
Is the one in the OP unmodded? I'd just like to revert my cards back to stock, but I'm having a hard time pinning down the unmodded HC BIOS...


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> Does anyone happen to have a stock Hydro Copper BIOS lying around?
> Is the one in the OP unmodded? I'd just like to revert my cards back to stock, but I'm having a hard time pinning down the unmodded HC BIOS...


Download the HC BIOS pack. In the ZIP file, GM200HC.rom is the stock HC BIOS.

Link: http://www.overclock.net/attachments/31841


----------



## Klunt Bumskrint

Not been here for a while but wanted to check you guys knew about this EVGA face off program
for you guys with hybrid coolers


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Worse case scenario you'd have to hook up your monitor to the Intel GPU on your motherboard to the flash. I used to do that when my gaming PC was also my HTPC.
> Don't think so, but I've been out of the loop for a while so who knows really. Times like today are not like in the 400/500 series where those brackets were indeed useful. With the rise of Hybrid style coolers maybe they dropped the idea of an increased flow bracket.


:|


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klunt Bumskrint*
> 
> Not been here for a while but wanted to check you guys knew about this EVGA face off program
> for you guys with hybrid coolers


Got two reserved. Waiting to install my Hybrid coolers until then.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Got two reserved. Waiting to install my Hybrid coolers until then.


Haven't received the instructions on how to pay for shipping. Have uploaded my invoice in the past month.

:|


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Haven't received the instructions on how to pay for shipping. Have uploaded my invoice in the past month.
> 
> :|


I believe we will be notified late this month.


----------



## Klunt Bumskrint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Haven't received the instructions on how to pay for shipping. Have uploaded my invoice in the past month.
> 
> :|


This is from Ben @ EVGA

Hi All

I have been in Munich this week for an update on the situation so here is the current update.

We now have over 1000 sign ups worldwide and over 100 from the UK (Thanks all) so the first batch of shroud covers are nearly all gone now.

We will be shipping in 2 batches in November first should be before w/c 16th Nov and 2nd should be before w/c 30th Nov. We are looking at using our new UK centre to ship the units to keep the costs down for all also, will advise as soon as confirmed but I hope this helps with timescales.

Thanks
Ben


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klunt Bumskrint*
> 
> This is from Ben @ EVGA
> 
> Hi All
> 
> I have been in Munich this week for an update on the situation so here is the current update.
> 
> We now have over 1000 sign ups worldwide and over 100 from the UK (Thanks all) so the first batch of shroud covers are nearly all gone now.
> 
> We will be shipping in 2 batches in November first should be before w/c 16th Nov and 2nd should be before w/c 30th Nov. We are looking at using our new UK centre to ship the units to keep the costs down for all also, will advise as soon as confirmed but I hope this helps with timescales.
> 
> Thanks
> Ben


Awesome! Can't wait. Wonder how the LED's look.


----------



## evmota21

Hello guys, just got my swift today and I was testing it with Witcher 3. The problem is since I have G-sync enabled, the game randomly has frame drops. Any ideas?


----------



## unreality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evmota21*
> 
> Hello guys, just got my swift today and I was testing it with Witcher 3. The problem is since I have G-sync enabled, the game randomly has frame drops. Any ideas?


are you on 358.50 ? install the hotfix 358.59


----------



## evmota21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> are you on 358.50 ? install the hotfix 358.59


Yeah I am on 358.50.

Just installed 358.59 and I am going to test it, I'll post results in a bit. Thanks dude!


----------



## Remij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evmota21*
> 
> Yeah I am on 358.50.
> 
> Just installed 358.59 and I am going to test it, I'll post results in a bit. Thanks dude!


I'm interested in the results. Thanks for this


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Awesome! Can't wait. Wonder how the LED's look.


I can't wait either.. rocking that 980ti shroud!


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> I can't wait either.. rocking that 980ti shroud!


is that a pre ban h220?


----------



## evmota21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remij*
> 
> I'm interested in the results. Thanks for this


Well, I think the issue is fixed, even though I tried to change some settings in the NVCP and the issue returned. I reinstalled drivers and settings to default and issue was gone. I don't know what is causing it. Anyways, I am not touching the NVCP now.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> is that a pre ban h220?


its the original h220 by the looks of it? do you mean h220x? this is just h220

amazon had it, somehow I don't know but was only 1 in stock seemed like they might of lost it and found it as it was dusty lol btw this was in Europe I think it only got banned in USA


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> its the original h220 by the looks of it? do you mean h220x? this is just h220
> 
> amazon had it, somehow I don't know but was only 1 in stock seemed like they might of lost it and found it as it was dusty lol btw this was in Europe I think it only got banned in USA


ah, I see.

is there any web links that I can purchase a H220 (or the one that doesn't have the externally mounted pump) to the UK? I'll have a friend bring it over.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> ah, I see.
> 
> is there any web links that I can purchase a H220 (or the one that doesn't have the externally mounted pump) to the UK? I'll have a friend bring it over.


I got it from amazon

from UK here too

not long ago either about 2 weeks ago


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> I got it from amazon
> 
> from UK here too
> 
> not long ago either about 2 weeks ago


on amazon uk, cannot find swiftech h220 with pump integrated to cpu block


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> on amazon uk, cannot find swiftech h220 with pump integrated to cpu block


You'd be much better off going with the AIO EKWB Predator 240 or Predator 360 depending on your case.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1566468/ek-predator-product-news-discussion-thread


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> You'd be much better off going with the AIO EKWB Predator 240 or Predator 360 depending on your case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1566468/ek-predator-product-news-discussion-thread


but the H220 without external pump is a smaller solution compared to the predator.


----------



## Apexii22

Hi all,

Im getting 8250 on firestrike ultra running Titan X SLI with +190 core, +500 memory, +10 core volt, 110% power. Im using EK-FC waterblocks and backplates.

Should i be able to push it for more without going down the custom bios path?

If so, what core volts/clocks would you recommend?

So far, during benchmark my cards hit around 40 degrees at those clocks.


----------



## Klunt Bumskrint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evmota21*
> 
> Hello guys, just got my swift today and I was testing it with Witcher 3. The problem is since I have G-sync enabled, the game randomly has frame drops. Any ideas?


With the 358.78 driver witcher has to be one of the smoothest looking games for me


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klunt Bumskrint*
> 
> With the 358.78 driver witcher has to be one of the smoothest looking games for me


Performance at 4K with two of them, with only AA disabled is pretty solid. However it still takes a tumble when it's raining, 48-50 fps.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> but the H220 without external pump is a smaller solution compared to the predator.


http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00BMMMRKG?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o09_s00

one popped in stock thats why I bought it. but yes has been unavailable forever


----------



## evmota21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klunt Bumskrint*
> 
> With the 358.78 driver witcher has to be one of the smoothest looking games for me


Could you take a pic of your NVCP 3D setttings?


----------



## Klunt Bumskrint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evmota21*
> 
> Could you take a pic of your NVCP 3D setttings?


Sure, but why?


----------



## evmota21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klunt Bumskrint*
> 
> Sure, but why?


Yeah you have almost everything on default. When I try to modify NVCP settings, stuttering and frame drops appear. I still don't know which settings is triggering this.


----------



## evmota21

Guys I have been doing more testing. I think the problem, at least in Witcher 3 regarding G-SYNC is related to Vsync. Each time I run the game without Vsync enabled, I get a lot of fps drops. Once I enable Vsync again, it stops, even in drivers 358.59. I really don't know what is happening.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evmota21*
> 
> Guys I have been doing more testing. I think the problem, at least in Witcher 3 regarding G-SYNC is related to Vsync. Each time I run the game without Vsync enabled, I get a lot of fps drops. Once I enable Vsync again, it stops, even in drivers 358.59. I really don't know what is happening.


I've read to keep Vsync enabled with Gsync, I don't have the link but something to do if the frame rate goes higher then Gsync can handle you drop frames. VSync caps it at 60 FPS (or your refresh rate I think) and then Gsync doesn't drop frames. And if Gsync is working it'll be really smooth even at 60 FPS.

Edit:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/3c0s15/i_have_a_gsync_monitor_should_i_enable_vsync_in/%5B/URL

This is the original link I saw.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

I'll just put this here.


__
http://instagr.am/p/9onD64OxwZ%2F/


----------



## evmota21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I've read to keep Vsync enabled with Gsync, I don't have the link but something to do if the frame rate goes higher then Gsync can handle you drop frames. VSync caps it at 60 FPS (or your refresh rate I think) and then Gsync doesn't drop frames. And if Gsync is working it'll be really smooth even at 60 FPS.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/3c0s15/i_have_a_gsync_monitor_should_i_enable_vsync_in/%5B/URL
> 
> This is the original link I saw.


Yeah, apparently I have to keep vsync enabled, thanks for the help!

Anyways, does anyone know what is the best BIOS for Watercooling the Titan X?


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evmota21*
> 
> Yeah, apparently I have to keep vsync enabled, thanks for the help!
> 
> Anyways, does anyone know what is the best BIOS for Watercooling the Titan X?


I use HC 425 and I'm happy with it. Front page of this thread. I don't know if it's the best though! I Tried Cyclops but dumbed it down to this after a while.

Modded HC 425 BIOS - GM200HC-425.ROM


----------



## evmota21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> I use HC 425 and I'm happy with it. Front page of this thread. I don't know if it's the best though! I Tried Cyclops but dumbed it down to this after a while.
> 
> Modded HC 425 BIOS - GM200HC-425.ROM


What OC are you running with it?

By the way, have you had any problems with drivers 350.xx while overclocking?


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evmota21*
> 
> What OC are you running with it?
> 
> By the way, have you had any problems with drivers 350.xx while overclocking?


I have not OCed in a while because I brought the clocks/voltage back to the default for that BIOS but when I was overclocking it I was only doing 1455/7800 so I don't know about the latest drivers. I'll crank it back up when I get home I can probably hit around 1550/8100+ If I really push it because I have never gone over 54c on any of my cards with the EVGA HC water blocks. What test software do you use so I can tell you how far I can get it to stable?


----------



## evmota21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> I have not OCed in a while because I brought the clocks/voltage back to the default for that BIOS but when I was overclocking it I was only doing 1455/7800 so I don't know about the latest drivers. I'll crank it back up when I get home I can probably hit around 1550/8100+ If I really push it because I have never gone over 54c on any of my cards with the EVGA HC water blocks. What test software do you use so I can tell you how far I can get it to stable?


I have been just using Witcher 3 to test it because I am trying to beat it. I got 1510/7800 on water but I think I can get more. Nevertheless, each time I try to get to 1550 I crash (1.274v). I know I can get more because on air I was able to get 1450. I was getting stopped by my temps.

I'll test your bios but I think I have the same as yours haha.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evmota21*
> 
> I have been just using Witcher 3 to test it because I am trying to beat it. I got 1510/7800 on water but I think I can get more. Nevertheless, each time I try to get to 1550 I crash (1.274v). I know I can get more because on air I was able to get 1450. I was getting stopped by my temps.
> 
> I'll test your bios but I think I have the same as yours haha.


My cards idle at around 31c so maybe I got good chips but I'm using 1x360mm and 1x480mm radiators with a swiftech 655 pump but I'm also cooling the 5930K cpu with it. A lot of posts say it doesn't matter but I have 72.7 and 74.9 ASIC. I also have another pair at 72.7 and 75.8 but they are on air on another computer.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I've not changed at all, nor was it rude. I thought the fact I said it runs with SLI then went on to say not scales was fairly clear, sorry. Implying that there was probably no scaling, so maybe that wasn't clear to you. This is relevant because on the previous build having SLI enabled resulted in chronic performance issues. It now does not. No offence was meant...


Sorry dude then its just me.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evmota21*
> 
> I have been just using Witcher 3 to test it because I am trying to beat it. I got 1510/7800 on water but I think I can get more. Nevertheless, each time I try to get to 1550 I crash (1.274v). I know I can get more because on air I was able to get 1450. I was getting stopped by my temps.
> 
> I'll test your bios but I think I have the same as yours haha.


My OC of 1500/7800 is now crashing with that new driver. 1.24v. If you have 1.274v then you probably have the cyclops.


----------



## traxtech

Is there a bios that can hit 1.27v but also down clock appropriately when playing league for example and go to the let's say stock evga hc clock/voltage for games that doesn't require the 1.27v? Would like to edit the voltage myself depending on what I'm doing too, I tried a few bioses and none did this. Is my only hope editing my own?


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> Is there a bios that can hit 1.27v but also down clock appropriately when playing league for example and go to the let's say stock evga hc clock/voltage for games that doesn't require the 1.27v?


If a 3D application is run, the voltage will change to a 3D state (P0). I don't think you can manually change that.

Although you might try with nvidia inspector "multi display power saving", and set the GPU 3D/Video processing unit to only trigger P0 at a certain usage level.


----------



## evmota21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> My OC of 1500/7800 is now crashing with that new driver. 1.24v. If you have 1.274v then you probably have the cyclops.


Yeah I got cyclops. Like I told you, something is wrong with the drivers about overclocking.

I hope this gets fixed.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> Is there a bios that can hit 1.27v but also down clock appropriately when playing league for example and go to the let's say stock evga hc clock/voltage for games that doesn't require the 1.27v? Would like to edit the voltage myself depending on what I'm doing too, I tried a few bioses and none did this. Is my only hope editing my own?


You can try my bios that i modded. There in the first page of this thread.

1.175v - 1.275v


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> Is there a bios that can hit 1.27v but also down clock appropriately when playing league for example and go to the let's say stock evga hc clock/voltage for games that doesn't require the 1.27v? Would like to edit the voltage myself depending on what I'm doing too, I tried a few bioses and none did this. Is my only hope editing my own?


It might not be the bios. Nvidia control panel has to be configured for Adaptive power option to downclock on some things. Chrome browser will cause the card to ramp up to about the base clock, for example, but with NVCP set to Performance, some other stuff will keep the card from idling all the way down.

I don't know if any of them will go all the way to idle in League, mine idles at 135Mhz I think when just in the desktop in Adaptive and Afterburner or GPU-Z running, but a surprising number of non-game programs will pop it up to 1012Mhz (my base clock).

So you might try setting Adaptive and keeping GPU-Z opened to the Sensor tab and open a few different programs and see where you are before swapping the bios.


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> You can try my bios that i modded. There in the first page of this thread.
> 
> 1.175v - 1.275v


Hey lilchronic, i tryed ur bios but it doesn't show that am running at 1.275v only 1.23 even with the core voltage slider + 112 on msi after burner.
the one am using is my stock one with more power% and in league i can run it at 1038mhz and volts 1.030 and when watching movies or shows it runs at that voltage
and when gaming it goes to 1.16 if it needs it using adaptive.. i just can't go above 1.23 i can do 1509mhz and 496 on memory no crash but i want to know what my card can do with like 1.275v, but not run at that all the time only if i add it on the slider.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> Hey lilchronic, i tryed ur bios but it doesn't show that am running at 1.275v only 1.23 even with the core voltage slider + 112 on msi after burner.
> the one am using is my stock one with more power% and in league i can run it at 1038mhz and volts 1.030 and when watching movies or shows it runs at that voltage
> and when gaming it goes to 1.16 if it needs it using adaptive.. i just can't go above 1.23 i can do 1509mhz and 496 on memory no crash but i want to know what my card can do with like 1.275v, but not run at that all the time only if i add it on the slider.


What is the Asic% of your card. Also can you tell me what your voltage was on the original stock bios. stock voltage +0mv and what was the max voltage your card was able to use with msi afterburner @ +112mv. (Stock bios)

I have been using another bios that i made. I used my stock bios that came on the card and modded it to a 350w power target and that's it. It still uses the stock voltage parameters so for my card it is 1.174v with +0mv in MSI AB and 1.24v with +112mv.

Here if you want to try, but only goes to 1.25v and depending on the card /asic% it may be 1.24v or 1.23v

350w.zip 150k .zip file


also made a 375w bios for some of the power hungry cards. but even the 350w bios should not throttle with 1.24v and 1500Mhz / 2000Mhz mem.

375w.zip 150k .zip file


----------



## DADDYDC650

Looks like us Titan X owners who plan on playing Black Ops 3 are in the clear. The game uses about 8.5GB+ of VRAM at max settings with a res above 1080p.


----------



## OGM3X

Black ops 3 preloaded waiting for midnight


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> What is the Asic% of your card. Also can you tell me what your voltage was on the original stock bios. stock voltage +0mv and what was the max voltage your card was able to use with msi afterburner @ +112mv. (Stock bios)
> 
> I have been using another bios that i made. I used my stock bios that came on the card and modded it to a 350w power target and that's it. It still uses the stock voltage parameters so for my card it is 1.174v with +0mv in MSI AB and 1.24v with +112mv.
> 
> Here if you want to try, but only goes to 1.25v and depending on the card /asic% it may be 1.24v or 1.23v
> 
> 350w.zip 150k .zip file
> 
> 
> also made a 375w bios for some of the power hungry cards. but even the 350w bios should not throttle with 1.24v and 1500Mhz / 2000Mhz mem.
> 
> 375w.zip 150k .zip file


my Asic % is 75.3 and my max voltage is 1.23v


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> my Asic % is 75.3 and my max voltage is 1.23v


Ok thanks was just curious.

Have you tried the original cyclops 3 bios? Does that give you 1.274v?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Looks like us Titan X owners who plan on playing Black Ops 3 are in the clear. The game uses about 8.5GB+ of VRAM at max settings with a res above 1080p.


At 4k what kind of RAM consumption would they suggest?


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> At 4k what kind of RAM consumption would they suggest?


bad port is bad


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> bad port is bad


Indeed it is.

Didn't the same thing happen with the last CoD game as well where the original Titan was needed to max the game out due to a Vram leak of some kind? I'm sure after a bunch of patches the usage will drop down.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Indeed it is.
> 
> Didn't the same thing happen with the last CoD game as well where the original Titan was needed to max the game out due to a Vram leak of some kind? I'm sure after a bunch of patches the usage will drop down.


that was ghosts, the cod before the last one.

even until now people are having troubles with it, not sure why.


----------



## Jquala

So guys EVGA finally restocked their hydro copper blocks. I just bought 2. that leaves me with 2 plexi fc Ek water blocks. 2 bitspower black acrylic fc water locks + silver back plates and 2 full CSQ water blocks from Ek. 100 bucks each. I have all but the thermal pads missing from the bitspower blocks


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> that was ghosts, the cod before the last one.
> 
> even until now people are having troubles with it, not sure why.


I know I took a hiatus from major games but man this is the first time hearing about Ghosts for me. Maybe it was Advanced Warfare that I was thinking of?


----------



## Jquala

My motherboard died a few weeks back and a friend gave me all silver fittings so I redid my whole rig. I'll post pics up tonight. Also, I forgot to return the plexi nickel fc blocks to PPC...they wanted to take 25 off and I had to pay for shipping so it wouldn't have been worth it at that point. I settled for the original csq design but my gf knew I wanted the hydro copper so she apparently just beat me to it and ordered them.


----------



## traxtech

Been playing Black Ops 3 since it released here (Australia) 12 hours ago.

It's a memory and vram hog, Titan X owners should be fine but it definitely needs a patch to bring performance where it should be(especially regarding mouse input lag being locked to current fps) aka if you drop below 120hz for example, your mouse will lag.

So stupid


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> Been playing Black Ops 3 since it released here (Australia) 12 hours ago.
> 
> It's a memory and vram hog, Titan X owners should be fine but it definitely needs a patch to bring performance where it should be(especially regarding mouse input lag being locked to current fps) aka if you drop below 120hz for example, your mouse will lag.
> 
> So stupid


bad thing is that bo3 is only 64 bit

no rinput T____T


----------



## cstkl1

This games eats vram and ram for breakfast.
I have virtual Mem/pagefile disabled

So pagefile here is Ram used for game and background+ram reserved for vram swapping etc.. it was peaking at 27gb.

Vram is at 9gb for 1440p.
           


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


















also take note of the heavy cpu usage.. 80-90%.. seems all new games are like this.. aka vermintide.

so TX rulez yet again. 16gb are out of luck and need pagefile again.

first review graphically they game looks like crap. in comparison to battlefront.


----------



## Hambone07si

WOW!! is all I can say after playing my 1st 2 hours of Black Ops 3. This game is sick lol. Vram Hog?!? FOR SURE!! I was using over 9gigs running maxed settings with filmic2x (i think thats how it was spelled) and running at 2560x1440p on my Asus Swift 144hz G-sync. My frame rate was anywhere from 65-144fps and my Titan X was running at 1400mhz/7500mhz which is my lower overclock setting. Only hit 46c max after the 2 hours. Not bad, but I'm going to move up to my 1500mhz/7800mhz setting next time when I play tomorrow







.. Seen it using about 25% / 8gigs out of 32gigs of system memory, and cpu going up to 90% ish (4790k @ 5ghz 1.350v with HT on)

Call of Duty Black Ops 3 is no joke on a gaming rig, that's for sure HAHA!! Very glad I have the Titan X now and it's nice to see that the 12gig Vram isn't a waste like all the haters like to say







.. I'm surprised though that a game engine like that is pushing our hardware that hard. I'm guessing that Star Wars Battlefront will be even more taxing?? What a fun month though for games.

Looks like Xmas bonus might be going towards some upgrades. Maybe a 2nd Titan X and EK full cover? Maybe even a move to Skylake or 5930/5960K? Not sure on the platform change, but a 2nd Titan X is almost a must for gaming on the Asus Swift if I want to stay locked at 144fps.

I'm also laughing at all those that were telling me that a gtx970 will run maxed settings @ 2560x1440p with 3.5gigs of Vram NO PROBLEM..









Pic showing Gpu clock / mem speeds and mem usage over 9gigs


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> WOW!! is all I can say after playing my 1st 2 hours of Black Ops 3. This game is sick lol. Vram Hog?!? FOR SURE!! I was using over 9gigs running maxed settings with filmic2x (i think thats how it was spelled) and running at 2560x1440p on my Asus Swift 144hz G-sync. My frame rate was anywhere from 65-144fps and my Titan X was running at 1400mhz/7500mhz which is my lower overclock setting. Only hit 46c max after the 2 hours. Not bad, but I'm going to move up to my 1500mhz/7800mhz setting next time when I play tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. Seen it using about 25% / 8gigs out of 32gigs of system memory, and cpu going up to 90% ish (4790k @ 5ghz 1.350v with HT on)
> 
> Call of Duty Black Ops 3 is no joke on a gaming rig, that's for sure HAHA!! Very glad I have the Titan X now and it's nice to see that the 12gig Vram isn't a waste like all the haters like to say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. I'm surprised though that a game engine like that is pushing our hardware that hard. I'm guessing that Star Wars Battlefront will be even more taxing?? What a fun month though for games.
> 
> Looks like Xmas bonus might be going towards some upgrades. Maybe a 2nd Titan X and EK full cover? Maybe even a move to Skylake or 5930/5960K? Not sure on the platform change, but a 2nd Titan X is almost a must for gaming on the Asus Swift if I want to stay locked at 144fps.
> 
> I'm also laughing at all those that were telling me that a gtx970 will run maxed settings @ 2560x1440p with 3.5gigs of Vram NO PROBLEM..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic showing Gpu clock / mem speeds and mem usage over 9gigs


battlefront fps wise was lower but graphically it was far superior.. it was akin to actually playing in the movie.. it was that good. definately next gen.

skylake.. hmm i have a 6700k and a m8e atm. sourcing for 32gb 3200 ram.
initial test with 16gb 2800 sticks.. theres something off about the sli. its lower. single card its as fast as 4790k but not sli.
even 3dmark shows it
i get 40k for same clocks 4.8ghz 4790k even up to 5ghz..
but skylake 4.8ghz.. its 38k...
gpu score btw.
physx sklake is very high..4.8ghz was already almost 15k as oppose to 14k 4790k 5ghz..


----------



## unreality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> my Asic % is 75.3 and my max voltage is 1.23v


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Ok thanks was just curious.
> 
> Have you tried the original cyclops 3 bios? Does that give you 1.274v?


I had exactly the same problem if you remember. I couldnt fix it back then. The static cyclops 1.27 gave me 1.27 volts though.


----------



## Hambone07si

If battlefront is that much better graphic wise, I'm going to be really happy!! I wasn't even going to buy CoD BO3, but I seen the Nuketown 2065 map if you pre-ordered and wanted it for sure. Star Wars is the game I'm most excited about tho this year and can't wait. Seeing some Beta gameplay did look like playing a movie pretty much, but the real release should look even better.

It's just nice to finally be getting some games that use all the power of our ridiculous systems we build







.. All those that say we are dumb, stupid, spoiled, or whatever because we choose to buy hardware like the Titan X, or 2 or 3 of them, Or 3 radiators, or whatever we do that's overboard. Games like this that are taxing the hell out of systems like that, it's just that much more fun to play them now HAHA.

I didn't think I would need to really buy a 2nd Titan X and I could wait for Pascal, I think I was wrong. I think I'll be quite happy having Titan X in SLI and seeing that Black Ops 3 is using over 9gigs of Vram, couldn't be happier with the 12gig's it comes with







.. Looks like I know where $1200 of my Xmas bonus is going, unless I just go buy one before that lol.

My system was running anywhere from 65fps - 144fps with maxed settings and Filmic 2x (think that's what it said) , running at 2560x1440p with G-sync, it was amazing to play. I didn't have any stutters or dips that made me notice anything bad at all. I could be by without a 2nd one, but not sure I want to. Guess I'll see what Battlefront does to my system and go from there. If that game taxes it harder, then definitely getting a 2nd one. If it's easier to run, then I may pass.

Anyone know that played the Beta? Is battlefront more taxing than the new duty? i would love to hear what you guys know. Thanks


----------



## BigMack70

Battlefront is definitely the most impressive title to date graphically. It ran at ~80fps maxed out for me in the beta, as opposed to CoD's ~100fps maxed out in multiplayer currently. Battlefront only used ~4-6 GB of VRAM though.


----------



## Sheyster

How are you guys finding BO3 multi-player so far?


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> How are you guys finding BO3 multi-player so far?


I started playing last night at midnight on campaign, 2 hours later i saw it was 2am and had to stop because I had to be up at 6am for work today lol. The game had me so hooked in I didn't get a chance to fire up multiplayer. I will today after work and over the weekend and report back. I'm sure it's going to be a LOT of FUN tho just seeing what the game has to offer so far. I didn't even think I was going to get this game, but now after playing just the 2 hours last night, I would have kicked my own butt if I didn't get it







..

I have been very excited for Battlefront for a few months now, but not sure yet if it's going to top BO3? I hope it does!! I didn't get to play the beta at all, just seen videos. We only got about a week til it releases tho so it won't be long. BO3 will definitely keep me busy til then, and some. This is one of the best game release months in a long time


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> I started playing last night at midnight on campaign, 2 hours later i saw it was 2am and had to stop because I had to be up at 6am for work today lol. The game had me so hooked in I didn't get a chance to fire up multiplayer. I will today after work and over the weekend and report back. I'm sure it's going to be a LOT of FUN tho just seeing what the game has to offer so far. I didn't even think I was going to get this game, but now after playing just the 2 hours last night, I would have kicked my own butt if I didn't get it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> I have been very excited for Battlefront for a few months now, but not sure yet if it's going to top BO3? I hope it does!! I didn't get to play the beta at all, just seen videos. We only got about a week til it releases tho so it won't be long. BO3 will definitely keep me busy til then, and some. This is one of the best game release months in a long time


I got about 7 hours in on the BF Beta. It was fun and I'll probably buy it on release day (I don't do pre-orders anymore). Not really sure about BO3. I played AW multiplayer for about 3-4 weeks, then got bored and uninstalled it.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Can anyone enable Filmic SMAA T2x in Black Ops 3? The only options I have are none, fxaa or SMAA 1. Running the newest drivers that came out on the 4th and Windows 10 x64.


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Can anyone enable Filmic SMAA T2x in Black Ops 3? The only options I have are none, fxaa or SMAA 1. Running the newest drivers that came out on the 4th and Windows 10 x64.


Yes, I can run the following from what I remember.

None
FXAA
1xMSAA
2xMSAA
1xFilmic
2xTxAA
2xFilmic

It was something like that lol. I could be way off on the MSAA/TXAA, but I had about that many options. When I went to the options settings, it was all maxed out before I did anything and it was set to 2x Filmic as well. I've never even seen Filmic.

I'm going home for lunch in a little bit and I'll take a picture of the options I have. I was able to set the same AA settings or modes with the older driver I was on, but had bad strobing effects right off the bat in campaign so I installed the newest driver and it went away, but had same options for AA anyways. I'll post a pic within a hour for you tho


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Yes, I can run the following from what I remember.
> 
> None
> FXAA
> 1xMSAA
> 2xMSAA
> 1xFilmic
> 2xTxAA
> 2xFilmic
> 
> It was something like that lol. I could be way off on the MSAA/TXAA, but I had about that many options. When I went to the options settings, it was all maxed out before I did anything and it was set to 2x Filmic as well. I've never even seen Filmic.
> 
> I'm going home for lunch in a little bit and I'll take a picture of the options I have. I was able to set the same AA settings or modes with the older driver I was on, but had bad strobing effects right off the bat in campaign so I installed the newest driver and it went away, but had same options for AA anyways. I'll post a pic within a hour for you tho


What in the. I must be the only person on the planet with this issue. It's almost like the game thinks I have an AMD card. I had no issues with the beta.

Problem solved. Extra AA options don't work in SLI.


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> What in the. I must be the only person on the planet with this issue. It's almost like the game thinks I have an AMD card. I had no issues with the beta.


Here's a pic of my AA settings and also a pic of the rest of the settings on that TAB. Hope this helps. Can you post a pic of what you are showing? We can figure it out I'm sure.




Post a pic like the same as above and we'll see what we can figure out. Again, this is with the newest driver 11-4-2015


----------



## DADDYDC650

Extra AA options do not work in SLI. Once I disabled it the extra AA options appeared. Hope a patch fixes this ASAP.


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Extra AA options do not work in SLI. Once I disabled it the extra AA options appeared. Hope a patch fixes this ASAP.


I just found that out for you as well








See, we tried and figured it out lol.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> I just found that out for you as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See, we tried and figured it out lol.


The game looks beautiful with max AA. We need SLI support for it ASAP. Loving the game so far. Thanks for helping me bud. Appreciate your time and effort.


----------



## OGM3X

Glad I only paid $35 for the game ... I'm a grown A$$ man who feels like he is watching Saturday morning cartoons playing this . Does not compare to battlefield 4 !!!


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> The game looks beautiful with max AA. We need SLI support for it ASAP. Loving the game so far. Thanks for helping me bud. Appreciate your time and effort.


Hey, no prob bud, no prob at all. If I have time to be on here, I'm always glad to help anyone out that I can.

Yeah on the SLI support. I'm looking to grab a 2nd Titan X for my rig now too. I'm going to play some more when I get home today from work and see how it goes tho. I guess campaign is more taxing than the multi-player is. With the maxed settings, 2x Filmic, and running at 2560x1440p, I'm getting anywhere from 65fps - 144fps on my Asus Swift. It hasn't dipped lower than 65fps that I've seen/recorded yet so it's not really necessary, just one of those things we want ya kno







.

If Battlefront dips me below 60fps maxed out, then a 2nd Titan X will be going in for sure. It's either Maxed settings or more hardware in my book


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> I just found that out for you as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See, we tried and figured it out lol.


Is Filmic just MFAA??


----------



## Klunt Bumskrint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I got about 7 hours in on the BF Beta. It was fun and I'll probably buy it on release day (I don't do pre-orders anymore). Not really sure about BO3. I played AW multiplayer for about 3-4 weeks, then got bored and uninstalled it.


_f you don't do pre orders you might join me_


----------



## Hambone07si

For a game like Black Ops 3 from Treyarch , I'll pre order something like that with their track record. I usually always just buy on release day after reading the reviews, but if there's a bonus map like the Nuketown 2065 that I would miss out on, I'm going to pre-order for sure. I'd be pissed to not get that map in this game.

For Star Wars BF tho, I'm not going to pre-order that just to play the DLC a week early that comes Dec 8th for everyone, but Dec 1st for pre-orders. Getting the $20 off your next game purchase for doing a pre-order definitely wants me to change my mind. $20 for free is $20 for free LOL. Also we all know that game is going to be well worth it anyways. Guess there's always going to be reasons to or not to do a pre-order ..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Is Filmic just MFAA??


Here's what I seen on one site about it. This is the 1st time I've ever seen "Filmic" tho.

From site:
Anti-Aliasing: Tested loosely below. More testing later. Primary setting is Filmic SMAA, which creates a more cinematic (read: film-like) smoothing of object edges. This is a temporal setting that analyzes multiple frames during application, making its impact very difficult to showcase in still screenshots. Filmic is disabled for multi-GPU configurations.


----------



## G227

Hey all! Been off the scene for a while now and just getting back to my rig. Could anybody recommend a solid driver for SLI setup - mainly for the good old witcher 3? I have been on 353.06 - but noticed often one GPU stays around 76%. So I'm looking for something good - so far tried 358.50 - but that was even way worse (both GPUs @70%)

Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Hey all! Been off the scene for a while now and just getting back to my rig. Could anybody recommend a solid driver for SLI setup - mainly for the good old witcher 3? I have been on 353.06 - but noticed often one GPU stays around 76%. So I'm looking for something good - so far tried 358.50 - but that was even way worse (both GPUs @70%)
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks!


355.98 was working the best for me and a lot of the builds I've done for others that are gaming right now. It worked great for 780ti sli one guy has, and also a 580 sli rig another guy has lol He thinks his 580's can run everything. That 1.5gb of Vram is just not enough anymore I'd say, but it plays Diablo 3 just fine and that's all he cares about










Was playing some more black ops 3 today and it ended up using even more Vram than last night, well early this morning I should say. Was using up 10,047mb / 10gigs .. That's just crazy, but I love it


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> 355.98 was working the best for me and a lot of the builds I've done for others that are gaming right now. It worked great for 780ti sli one guy has, and also a 580 sli rig another guy has lol He thinks his 580's can run everything. That 1.5gb of Vram is just not enough anymore I'd say, but it plays Diablo 3 just fine and that's all he cares about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was playing some more black ops 3 today and it ended up using even more Vram than last night, well early this morning I should say. Was using up 10,047mb / 10gigs .. That's just crazy, but I love it


Thanks man! Will try that.

On a different note. Since I finally got my full loop going - I'm looking for a good 1.274V BIOS (currently I'm on the HC 1.261 one). I have tried the Cyclops 3 from the first page, but @1519MHz it crashed after one minute whereas the 1.261V HC held for 20 mins.

Any recommendations on that front?


----------



## unreality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Thanks man! Will try that.
> 
> On a different note. Since I finally got my full loop going - I'm looking for a good 1.274V BIOS (currently I'm on the HC 1.261 one). I have tried the Cyclops 3 from the first page, but @1519MHz it crashed after one minute whereas the 1.261V HC held for 20 mins.
> 
> Any recommendations on that front?


Same with my card actually. Some cards just have a sweet spot it seems.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> I got mine from harbor frieght


Would these be perfect at removing the screws from my TX stock coolers? I don't want to strip any of them and end up punching my dog in the mouth.
http://www.harborfreight.com/25-piece-extra-long-hex-key-set-5962.html


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Would these be perfect at removing the screws from my TX stock coolers? I don't want to strip any of them and end up punching my dog in the mouth.
> http://www.harborfreight.com/25-piece-extra-long-hex-key-set-5962.html


Sounds like you are paranoid when there is no reason to be. As long it is the right tool it will work. I used the screw set from them


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> Sounds like you are paranoid when there is no reason to be. As long it is the right tool it will work. I used the screw set from them


Hook it up with a link my good sir.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Hook it up with a link my good sir.


go on amazon search up for a set, buy a set in the upper price range with good reviews

simples!


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

If you have a pencil soldering iron, hold it in the head of the screw for a few seconds, it'll soften any Loctite on the threads and make it easier to remove the screw.


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Thanks man! Will try that.
> 
> On a different note. Since I finally got my full loop going - I'm looking for a good 1.274V BIOS (currently I'm on the HC 1.261 one). I have tried the Cyclops 3 from the first page, but @1519MHz it crashed after one minute whereas the 1.261V HC held for 20 mins.
> 
> Any recommendations on that front?


I personally never use anyone's custom bios's they post on here because they seem to change way too much stuff. When I wanted to flash my titan, all I wanted was for the power limit % to be raised to 120% instead of the stock 106%. That's it. All the other bios mods have the TDP changed so that when you go from 100% to 110% it's not really what you think. Since the TDP has been changed, 100% is no longer what 100% was, now 100% is something like 110%. So now if you go with 110% on the new bios, that is really like 140% or so from where you were on stock bios.

Stock bios = 250w TDP which is 100% power limit. 110% = 275w
Most modded bios = 300w TDP and now 100% is 300w.. 110% = 330w now

Titan has 1x 6pin and 1x 8pin and PCI-E slot, 75w + 150w + 75w = 300w total .. You don't want the ability to pull 330w through that card because that's too much and the throttling wont work anymore which means DEATH of your Titan X









I modded my bios the way I wanted my Titan X to work. Exactly the same as it did, but just a higher Power Limit % to 120% which from stock TDP is 300w and that's what the card is capable of pulling wattage wise. It still boosts and will throttle if it needs too and won't blow the card up by going to high. You start trying to pull 330w + and you can blow components on the pcb without a doubt.

I can now overclock my Titan X to 1450mhz with 1.230v and not throttle at all with 120% power limit. My TX is on water and doesn't reach over 45c max. I can push my TX to 1550mhz with my custom bios and get through benchmarks. I got through AvP @ 1565mhz a couple times but crashed a couple times as well. It won't allow me to pull more than the 300w now and that's what the card can pull like I said with the connectors it has, unless you hard mod the card. So I can now overclock my TX as high as I want and not really have any worries of hurting it at all because it will throttle itself before so, or just lockup or crash with no harm. I have done this with most all my gpu's.

I've tried other bios's like the skynet and some others that don't boost and have 600w TDP with the 200% power limits and whatnot and higher voltages, but even with those bios, I couldn't get anywhere near the same peak clocks as I can with my custom bios. Since those wont throttle down some in games or benchmarks when it needs to, that means crash instead. So you can only get a clock that is high enough to pass the benchmark with no throttling. So say in AvP or Firestrike your card can do 1475mhz and pass but can't do 1500mhz. With my bios I can use 1500mhz and where that one spot in there it can't do it, it throttles down to 1475mhz and then back up to 1500mhz, but it passes the whole benchmark and gives you a score that's higher than just running at 1475mhz because for 90% of the benchmark it could do it at 1500mhz.

Does this make sense? HAHAHHA. It does for me and works out great for me so that's the main thing I care about. I've tested both ways and seen how my TX reacts. I like the boost 2.0 and how it works because it saves energy when it's not needing to run at 100% the whole time and that saves on $$ out of my pocket towards my bill and also heat in my pc.

I can post my bios up if you would like to try it out and see if you like it as much as I do. Just let me know


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Would these be perfect at removing the screws from my TX stock coolers? I don't want to strip any of them and end up punching my dog in the mouth.
> http://www.harborfreight.com/25-piece-extra-long-hex-key-set-5962.html


Call me crazy, but I don't even remember having to use allen wrenches to take apart my stock nvidia OEM Titan Xs and install EK water blocks and backplates. I'm an expat living overseas so getting tools is sometimes an asspain and I've had just this little PC tool kit for years now:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16899261004&cm_re=tools-_-99-261-004-_-Product

and its done damn near everything I've needed it to PC-wise.

If I recall, the stock coolers were held in place with just small philips screws?

Side question:

I cant go through 1500 pages of thread to find this info, but what kind of actual gaming benefits are people seeing from these modded BIOS vs the stock one? I dont care about fire strike scores etc but if I can pick up a few extra FPS in things like GTA V, ARMA 3, etc by running one of these modded bios vs the "+200" I have set in EVGA Precision X, then I would like to try one out. (I finally got a 100 hz monitor and getting 100 FPS at 3440 x 1440 is tough even for 2 x Titan Xs!)


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> If I recall, the stock coolers were held in place with just small philips screws?


It's hit or miss if cards come with philips or hex screws, even from the same vendor and/or same model cards.


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> Call me crazy, but I don't even remember having to use allen wrenches to take apart my stock nvidia OEM Titan Xs and install EK water blocks and backplates. I'm an expat living overseas so getting tools is sometimes an asspain and I've had just this little PC tool kit for years now:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16899261004&cm_re=tools-_-99-261-004-_-Product
> 
> and its done damn near everything I've needed it to PC-wise.
> 
> If I recall, the stock coolers were held in place with just small philips screws?
> 
> Side question:
> 
> I cant go through 1500 pages of thread to find this info, but what kind of actual gaming benefits are people seeing from these modded BIOS vs the stock one? I dont care about fire strike scores etc but if I can pick up a few extra FPS in things like GTA V, ARMA 3, etc by running one of these modded bios vs the "+200" I have set in EVGA Precision X, then I would like to try one out. (I finally got a 100 hz monitor and getting 100 FPS at 3440 x 1440 is tough even for 2 x Titan Xs!)


yes. higher score in firestrike means more fps in games as well. firestrike just gives you a steady score so you can see that it's XX% more that before from the overclock. 5% more means 5% more, so that's 100 to 105fps now, or whatever the % higher you are, 10% and so on. With the modded bios's , your card won't throttle as much. Even tho you got +200 in EVGA, that doesn't mean you're always getting that. it may be dropping down to +100 really cuz it's throttling a lot because of your stock Power Limit %.

I would throttle at 1350mhz with stock 106% power limit. Now with 120% power limit from my modded bios I can run 1450mhz with no throttling at all. That's an extra +100 over the +100 I had that was throttling, but I get all that extra performance now and it stays. When I said Firestrike, that was only an example of something to run. Didn't mean that was the only reason I was doing it for. I only have a 4790K 4c/8t cpu and my scores suck compared to a 6c/12t or the 8c/16t 5960x in the cpu physx score that makes a TX go from a score of 18k to 19.5k total.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> Call me crazy, but I don't even remember having to use allen wrenches to take apart my stock nvidia OEM Titan Xs and install EK water blocks and backplates. I'm an expat living overseas so getting tools is sometimes an asspain and I've had just this little PC tool kit for years now:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16899261004&cm_re=tools-_-99-261-004-_-Product
> 
> and its done damn near everything I've needed it to PC-wise.
> 
> If I recall, the stock coolers were held in place with just small philips screws?
> 
> Side question:
> 
> I cant go through 1500 pages of thread to find this info, but what kind of actual gaming benefits are people seeing from these modded BIOS vs the stock one? I dont care about fire strike scores etc but if I can pick up a few extra FPS in things like GTA V, ARMA 3, etc by running one of these modded bios vs the "+200" I have set in EVGA Precision X, then I would like to try one out. (I finally got a 100 hz monitor and getting 100 FPS at 3440 x 1440 is tough even for 2 x Titan Xs!)


hes not fitting EK blocks on but the EVGA Hybrid kit on which requires to to take half the cooler off also

personally I would go for the Hydrocopper 425 bios as I feel the standard one does not have enough power limit even though without touching anything at all on the stock Hydrocopper my card boosts to 1366

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> It's hit or miss if cards come with philips or hex screws, even from the same vendor and/or same model cards.


hes removing half of the cooler to fit the Hybrid kit on, its small hex screws, all the screws to remove all the cooler are Philips


----------



## Klunt Bumskrint

Using So I've worked out my TX's will get to 1480MHz in game but won't bench at that (using the 1.281bios). You guys hitting 1500 what bios you using?


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klunt Bumskrint*
> 
> Using So I've worked out my TX's will get to 1480MHz in game but won't bench at that (using the 1.281bios). You guys hitting 1500 what bios you using?


Get a better card that overclock better









Buy 10 cards, and return 7-8 that overclock "bad"


----------



## Klunt Bumskrint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Get a better card that overclock better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buy 10 cards, and return 7-8 that overclock "bad"


Brilliant. Thanks for that.

Stupid 59% ASIC


----------



## Jpmboy

Hey - anybody running 2 card SLI in Black Ops 3 Campaign mode? Single card is smooth, when we run SLI it's basically not playable.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Hey - anybody running 2 card SLI in Black Ops 3 Campaign mode? Single card is smooth, when we run SLI it's basically not playable.


Running 3-way TX sli in campain mode in 4k ultra settings. 358.78 gameworks driver. Perfect scaling! Have not testet 2-way or less than 4k res yet









140+fps LOL

Where is 4k 144hz monitors?


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klunt Bumskrint*
> 
> Brilliant. Thanks for that.
> 
> Stupid 59% ASIC


1480mhz is good for 2 cards in sli

obviously we all want 1500 or more but sometimes its not possible

thats low ASIC but it still seems to be decent overclock

mines 79 ASIC but it seems can only get 1470 with 1.224v ive tried up to 1.274 and its still wont go any higher..

maybe I need to try this 1.281v lol and see what happens

edit: tried 1.281v bios but still only says1.274 also crashed trying to get 1500 stable back to stable 1470/8000 @ 1.224 for me!


----------



## Klunt Bumskrint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> 1480mhz is good for 2 cards in sli
> 
> obviously we all want 1500 or more but sometimes its not possible
> 
> thats low ASIC but it still seems to be decent overclock
> 
> mines 79 ASIC but it seems can only get 1470 with 1.224v ive tried up to 1.274 and its still wont go any higher..
> 
> maybe I need to try this 1.281v lol and see what happens
> 
> edit: tried 1.281v bios but still only says1.274 also crashed trying to get 1500 stable back to stable 1470/8000 @ 1.224 for me!


It's the bottom card that is 59% the top one is 64 I think. Do you all put you highest ASIC on top or bottom. I've always had highest on top


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klunt Bumskrint*
> 
> It's the bottom card that is 59% the top one is 64 I think. Do you all put you highest ASIC on top or bottom. I've always had highest on top


I have my better card on top. My ASICs are 72.5 and 75.5.


----------



## Asus11

Jen-Hsun Huang says ill pay for this Titan X in an afternoon can anyone show me how


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> 1480mhz is good for 2 cards in sli
> 
> obviously we all want 1500 or more but sometimes its not possible
> 
> thats low ASIC but it still seems to be decent overclock
> 
> mines 79 ASIC but it seems can only get 1470 with 1.224v ive tried up to 1.274 and its still wont go any higher..
> 
> maybe I need to try this 1.281v lol and see what happens
> 
> edit: tried 1.281v bios but still only says1.274 also crashed trying to get 1500 stable back to stable 1470/8000 @ 1.224 for me!


Seconded - I myself know how it feels to get 1490 instead of 1500, but the difference in FPS is like 1fps in SLI







. Also - do keep in mind that different applications tax your GPU differently. Witcher 3 for instance makes my rig unstable @1500, but I can run it through tests and other stuff @1520 just fine.

Just make sure you cool the card properly if you do push it hard


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Hey - anybody running 2 card SLI in Black Ops 3 Campaign mode? Single card is smooth, when we run SLI it's basically not playable.


No problems here but have only gotten through two levels. No stutter or any other issues, though the framerate does jump between ~60 and ~150 somewhat erratically. Don't think I've seen it drop below 60 though.


----------



## Kriant

Ran Black Ops 3 with 3-way SLI - constant 60fps and no tearing ( max settings, 4k res) , but some lights flickering on some objects, but quite rare, so it was still playable


----------



## Kold

Anyone here ever wish the stupid ASIC score didn't exist? It's gotten so bad, we have vendors selling higher ASIC cards for more money now.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> Anyone here ever wish the stupid ASIC score didn't exist? It's gotten so bad, we have vendors selling higher ASIC cards for more money now.


With CPUs, it's just a given that some chips will OC better than others, people just live with it, but with GPUs we have ASIC to throw a wrench in the works. I've seen where guys were RMAing perfectly good cards over ASIC scores, just nuts.


----------



## Kold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> With CPUs, it's just a given that some chips will OC better than others, people just live with it, but with GPUs we have ASIC to throw a wrench in the works. I've seen where guys were RMAing perfectly good cards over ASIC scores, just nuts.


I completely agree, it's nuts. I wish that ASIC crap never got created. People trying to sell perfectly good cards these days get hammered with "What's the ASIC????!" You say "uhh, it says 64.3%" and they say "Oh, nm then.."


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> With CPUs, it's just a given that some chips will OC better than others, people just live with it, but with GPUs we have ASIC to throw a wrench in the works. I've seen where guys were RMAing perfectly good cards over ASIC scores, just nuts.


on the flip side, i'd have to thank them for I wouldn't have bought a perfectly good -- and spotless -- card for good 'open box' deal price without them


----------



## cstkl1

we already passed the half year mark. Titan X still rules. The vram buffer everybody said not needed...
all i know.. this card blazes through every game engine out there irrespective of the optimization or coding...
time and time again this year we hear the comment...
" awesome on TX only"

was the same before during titan og/blacks on a few titles..


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> we already passed the half year mark. Titan X still rules. The vram buffer everybody said not needed...
> all i know.. this card blazes through every game engine out there irrespective of the optimization or coding...
> time and time again this year we hear the comment...
> " awesome on TX only"
> 
> was the same before during titan og/blacks on a few titles..


Rules or not..... even 2 isn't enough once you go past 60 hz at 3440 x 1440.

I have been gaming on 2 x Titan Xs and the 60hz LG 34" 3440 x 1440. In any title i played, I was getting the full 60 fps (v-sync on) with every setting I could find maxed out.

Recently i tossed the LG and stepped up to the 100 hz Acer X34 (3440 x 1440 as well) and was thinking I'd be getting 100 fps in the same titles at the same settings.

Boy was I wrong. I was looking at like 70-80 fps in games like Far Cry 4 and even 60-70 in Arma 3 (again, I'm talking about using the same maxed out settings I was running before on the LG).

To get into the 80 fps range, I had to dump quite a few graphics options in Far Cry 4, GTAV and Arma 3. The Witcher 3 played really nice though with the same settings tho.

I love the Titan Xs but if you want a 100 fps at 3440 x 1440, it's not happening at max settings.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> Rules or not..... even 2 isn't enough once you go past 60 hz at 3440 x 1440.
> 
> I have been gaming on 2 x Titan Xs and the 60hz LG 34" 3440 x 1440. In any title i played, I was getting the full 60 fps (v-sync on) with every setting I could find maxed out.
> 
> Recently i tossed the LG and stepped up to the 100 hz Acer X34 (3440 x 1440 as well) and was thinking I'd be getting 100 fps in the same titles at the same settings.
> 
> Boy was I wrong. I was looking at like 70-80 fps in games like Far Cry 4 and even 60-70 in Arma 3 (again, I'm talking about using the same maxed out settings I was running before on the LG).
> 
> To get into the 80 fps range, I had to dump quite a few graphics options in Far Cry 4, GTAV and Arma 3. The Witcher 3 played really nice though with the same settings tho.
> 
> I love the Titan Xs but if you want a 100 fps at 3440 x 1440, it's not happening at max settings.


i am gamin[email protected] 100-120fps on a gsync 1440p 144hz

as for 21:9.. was one of the earl adopters of Dell U2913W... its a pain to get resolution support on games. So many doesnt support it. So pass.

4K.. if pascal Titans delivers like what it should.. interesting times indeed. Hopefully with DP1.3.. want 4k 100-144fps.


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> i am [email protected] 100-120fps on a gsync 1440p 144hz
> 
> as for 21:9.. was one of the earl adopters of Dell U2913W... its a pain to get resolution support on games. So many doesnt support it. So pass.
> 
> 4K.. if pascal Titans delivers like what it should.. interesting times indeed. Hopefully with DP1.3.. want 4k 100-144fps.


It's good to hear that "normal" 1440p is good to go at 100 fps but when you throw in the extra pixels that 3440 requires v 2560, seems to make it much tougher.

I'm happy enough at 70-80 right now but can't wait to see what comes after Titan X!


----------



## Thum8er

So , I decided to clean up my watercooling and finaly install my two Titan X's. Just wondering an overlcock to 1405Mhz on the stock bios is pretty good isnt it ?

Both cards are from Asus. Running stock bios as I stated with a custom waterloop.

Running that speed with +68mV, or 1.237volts on my bad asci card, and 1,137V on my 79.9% Card.

On that side note anyone of you got an Idea how I can push my second card past 1.137V I cant seem to move that value doesnt matter what I do in Afterburner. Do I need to set up some sort of NV Inspector Batch File that forces a specific value ?

Pushing my cards any higher will cause a crash. You think that I will get higher clocks with the custom Bios's ?

ALSO , might be the problem one card has an ASIC of 79.9% and the other 61%. Im guessing the second card is the wrench in my machine but still I am pretty happy ^^

Edit: Running Sheysters " Modded HC 425 BIOS " , and still no chance of passing 1405Mhz..... guess I am stuck with that value. Ohhh well^^.... If I could just up the voltage of my second card...

Thum8er.

GPU z Link will follow.


----------



## dpoverlord

Hey guys!

I finally plan to O/C my other TitanX and Asus Rampage V Extreme/5930L

I am a bit lost on my first new Asus board and the best way to O/C that in conjunction with my TitanX. LAst time I O.C I got it pretty high but I just got a new one and it would be really *Cool* if someone could help in terms of guiding me through the process with my new setup.

I plan to do a fresh windows install and have been debating if I should stay with *Windows 7 or go Windows 10.* Has anyone made a similar decision? What would you guys go with?

System:
Titan X SLI w wind tunnel fans blowing out.
Asus Rampage V Extreme
5930K w/ Silver Arrow SB-IE cooler w/ 2 144mm fans
Crucial Ballistix 4x8 (32GB)
Samsung JS9000 55" 4k
Naga Wireless mouse
Microsoft wireless keyboard
Creative X7 Limited Edition
Bose Surround 130 Soundbar
Lian Li custom mod case with 15 fans
Samsung Pro 850 1 TB
3 WD Red 4TB
1 Seagate barracuda 7200 rpm 3TB


----------



## KingGlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> I personally never use anyone's custom bios's they post on here because they seem to change way too much stuff. When I wanted to flash my titan, all I wanted was for the power limit % to be raised to 120% instead of the stock 106%. That's it. All the other bios mods have the TDP changed so that when you go from 100% to 110% it's not really what you think. Since the TDP has been changed, 100% is no longer what 100% was, now 100% is something like 110%. So now if you go with 110% on the new bios, that is really like 140% or so from where you were on stock bios.
> 
> Stock bios = 250w TDP which is 100% power limit. 110% = 275w
> Most modded bios = 300w TDP and now 100% is 300w.. 110% = 330w now
> 
> Titan has 1x 6pin and 1x 8pin and PCI-E slot, 75w + 150w + 75w = 300w total .. You don't want the ability to pull 330w through that card because that's too much and the throttling wont work anymore which means DEATH of your Titan X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I modded my bios the way I wanted my Titan X to work. Exactly the same as it did, but just a higher Power Limit % to 120% which from stock TDP is 300w and that's what the card is capable of pulling wattage wise. It still boosts and will throttle if it needs too and won't blow the card up by going to high. You start trying to pull 330w + and you can blow components on the pcb without a doubt.
> 
> I can now overclock my Titan X to 1450mhz with 1.230v and not throttle at all with 120% power limit. My TX is on water and doesn't reach over 45c max. I can push my TX to 1550mhz with my custom bios and get through benchmarks. I got through AvP @ 1565mhz a couple times but crashed a couple times as well. It won't allow me to pull more than the 300w now and that's what the card can pull like I said with the connectors it has, unless you hard mod the card. So I can now overclock my TX as high as I want and not really have any worries of hurting it at all because it will throttle itself before so, or just lockup or crash with no harm. I have done this with most all my gpu's.
> 
> I've tried other bios's like the skynet and some others that don't boost and have 600w TDP with the 200% power limits and whatnot and higher voltages, but even with those bios, I couldn't get anywhere near the same peak clocks as I can with my custom bios. Since those wont throttle down some in games or benchmarks when it needs to, that means crash instead. So you can only get a clock that is high enough to pass the benchmark with no throttling. So say in AvP or Firestrike your card can do 1475mhz and pass but can't do 1500mhz. With my bios I can use 1500mhz and where that one spot in there it can't do it, it throttles down to 1475mhz and then back up to 1500mhz, but it passes the whole benchmark and gives you a score that's higher than just running at 1475mhz because for 90% of the benchmark it could do it at 1500mhz.
> 
> Does this make sense? HAHAHHA. It does for me and works out great for me so that's the main thing I care about. I've tested both ways and seen how my TX reacts. I like the boost 2.0 and how it works because it saves energy when it's not needing to run at 100% the whole time and that saves on $$ out of my pocket towards my bill and also heat in my pc.
> 
> I can post my bios up if you would like to try it out and see if you like it as much as I do. Just let me know


I would definitely like you to post that bios if you would. I have been looking for something exactly like what you described. Thanks


----------



## romanlegion13th

anyone playing Fallout 4? been playing in 4K maxed Settings AA off.
getting mad drops to 20FPS in the wasteland


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> I finally plan to O/C my other TitanX and Asus Rampage V Extreme/5930L
> 
> I am a bit lost on my first new Asus board and the best way to O/C that in conjunction with my TitanX. LAst time I O.C I got it pretty high but I just got a new one and it would be really *Cool* if someone could help in terms of guiding me through the process with my new setup.
> 
> I plan to do a fresh windows install and have been debating if I should stay with *Windows 7 or go Windows 10.* Has anyone made a similar decision? What would you guys go with?
> 
> System:
> Titan X SLI w wind tunnel fans blowing out.
> Asus Rampage V Extreme
> 5930K w/ Silver Arrow SB-IE cooler w/ 2 144mm fans
> Crucial Ballistix 4x8 (32GB)
> Samsung JS9000 55" 4k
> Naga Wireless mouse
> Microsoft wireless keyboard
> Creative X7 Limited Edition
> Bose Surround 130 Soundbar
> Lian Li custom mod case with 15 fans
> Samsung Pro 850 1 TB
> 3 WD Red 4TB
> 1 Seagate barracuda 7200 rpm 3TB


There's an element of luck involved with Win 10, whether all your apps work the way they used to, whether you can get drivers for some hardware. I'm not having any hardware/driver trouble, nor with adapting to it, although some features are meh, but some people do encounter problems.....

You won't have a choice soon. They've said they are going to put it in the update queue in the future..


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> There's an element of luck involved with Win 10, whether all your apps work the way they used to, whether you can get drivers for some hardware. I'm not having any hardware/driver trouble, nor with adapting to it, although some features are meh, but some people do encounter problems.....
> 
> You won't have a choice soon. They've said they are going to put it in the update queue in the future..


My win 7 said it had the update but I disregarded it. How did you do your install? Did you do a fresh win 7 install first? Or did you just update your current?


----------



## 2002sn95gt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thum8er*
> 
> So , I decided to clean up my watercooling and finaly install my two Titan X's. Just wondering an overlcock to 1405Mhz on the stock bios is pretty good isnt it ?
> 
> Both cards are from Asus. Running stock bios as I stated with a custom waterloop.
> 
> Running that speed with +68mV, or 1.237volts on my bad asci card, and 1,137V on my 79.9% Card.
> 
> On that side note anyone of you got an Idea how I can push my second card past 1.137V I cant seem to move that value doesnt matter what I do in Afterburner. Do I need to set up some sort of NV Inspector Batch File that forces a specific value ?
> 
> Pushing my cards any higher will cause a crash. You think that I will get higher clocks with the custom Bios's ?
> 
> ALSO , might be the problem one card has an ASIC of 79.9% and the other 61%. Im guessing the second card is the wrench in my machine but still I am pretty happy ^^
> 
> Edit: Running Sheysters " Modded HC 425 BIOS " , and still no chance of passing 1405Mhz..... guess I am stuck with that value. Ohhh well^^.... If I could just up the voltage of my second card...
> 
> Thum8er.
> 
> GPU z Link will follow.


run higher voltage on your 61% asic card. run stock voltage with more power on your on your higher 79.9 asic card, might even lower the voltage or dont go above 1.2v

how high a card clocks is also kinda like the lottery. few turds here and there. most titan x cards will do close to 1480 to 1500. any higher and you're pretty lucky.

both my 70.5 and 71.2 cards do 1493 pretty stable in witcher 3 with EK water blocks. im running the maxair2 bios 1.256volts on both cards. ive tried all the way upto 1.3 volts my 71.2 isnt a high overclocker its luck of the draw. my other card will touch 1550 if its not in sli and has 1.28 volts or 1.3 i need to do more testing on that card. might switch it to the primary slot later.


----------



## Rabidweezle

So I have 1 EVGA Titan X and 1 Nvidia Titan X (that I bought from Nvidia's site on launch). Both are stock air coolers. I just got the courage to install the superclocked EVGA firmware, and rebooted, reinstalled drivers. All good there. I ran heaven benchmark, ran fine. Ran Crysis 3 on max settings on a 1080p monitor for around 30 minutes while running Precision X in the background so I could keep an eye on temps, everything is cool there. I'm not overclocking the boards with it though. Basically just using it for the OSD with the gpu info. Ran Ark for a while, no issues. But then I started up Firestrike Ultra 4k benchmark and POOF. Reboot. I'm currently running a Corsair HX850 PSU. Did the firmware increase the power draw on the boards? Before the flashing operations the boards could do all I did above without a reboot. If I need a 1000watt psu I'm fine with that for the extra performance.


----------



## maybejustone

Which bios is everyone using for high OCs now?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maybejustone*
> 
> Which bios is everyone using for high OCs now?


Try the Cyclops3/JPMboy BIOS and/or the Ultimate 1.281v BIOS. Both are in the OP. They will both provide max voltage without hard-modding.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> I completely agree, it's nuts. I wish that ASIC crap never got created. People trying to sell perfectly good cards these days get hammered with "What's the ASIC????!" You say "uhh, it says 64.3%" and they say "Oh, nm then.."


I don't think it matters much. There are guys who return cards if they don't OC well regardless of ASIC value. It is what it is.


----------



## TremF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> anyone playing Fallout 4? been playing in 4K maxed Settings AA off.
> getting mad drops to 20FPS in the wasteland


I'm playing at 1440P everything maxed out but I also have vsync set to Smooth in the Nvidia control panel. I get a constant 60fps and haven't noticed any drops at all and the card being used isn't even at 50%. I have noticed that the game/driver doesn't work with SLI yet though going off single card usage I'd say that it seems to not be needed.

It could be any other part of your pc causing issues too? I have 32gb of 2133mhz ddr3 ram, an I7 4930k oc to 4.3GHz and the game is installed on a Samsung 840 Evo SSD.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> There's an element of luck involved with Win 10, whether all your apps work the way they used to, whether you can get drivers for some hardware. I'm not having any hardware/driver trouble, nor with adapting to it, although some features are meh, but some people do encounter problems.....
> 
> You won't have a choice soon. They've said they are going to put it in the update queue in the future..
> 
> 
> 
> My win 7 said it had the update but I disregarded it. How did you do your install? Did you do a fresh win 7 install first? Or did you just update your current?
Click to expand...

Just updated current.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> My win 7 said it had the update but I disregarded it. How did you do your install? Did you do a fresh win 7 install first? Or did you just update your current?


I did an "in-place" upgrade or two rigs: x79 (w7) and x99 (w8.1) and a fresh install on a z170 rig. With x79 W10 immediately broke adaptive vcore, so I just switched to fixed vcore... that rig has waaay too many peripherals (aquaero, 3 printers, scanner, camera, trackball, BT mouse ,,,, silly) and everything, including office 2003 is working fine. x99, no problems, z170 no problems. If you were on W8.1, W10 is no change really, from W7 you'll need to update some drivers manually. no big deal.
Just keep a complete system image of your box before the upgrade - the "revert back" feature may not work. if it goes south, boot from a rescue disk and restore.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Hey guys going to add a EVGA hybrid cooler to one of my T-Xs the top one as it dose get up to 78oc under load and i don't like it
im going to leave the bottom maybe or i might do both. Its a cheap easy way for me to water cool my PC as my CPU is in a loop.

Should i add black plates they do look cool has there been any problems with them?
would it void my warranty if i added a back plate or cooler?

Cheers


----------



## 2002sn95gt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> Hey guys going to add a EVGA hybrid cooler to one of my T-Xs the top one as it dose get up to 78oc under load and i don't like it
> im going to leave the bottom maybe or i might do both. Its a cheap easy way for me to water cool my PC as my CPU is in a loop.
> 
> Should i add black plates they do look cool has there been any problems with them?
> would it void my warranty if i added a back plate or cooler?
> 
> Cheers


yes add EK back plates they are machined to contact the Vram (the ram chips do get hot) and back back of GPU and few other components to passively cool the card. its like a giant heat sink. if you had a 980ti then there would not be ram on the back of the card and a back plate would not really be necessary.

as for the warranty im not sure. i kept my stickers and stuck them to the back plate. if i have to send in the card i would put the stock cooler back on and flash back to the stock rom.

EVGA does allow changing the thermal paste


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I put an EVGA backplate on mine, and the instructions said to be sure and keep the screws that you remove in case you need warranty work, they seem to be OK with mods.


----------



## cstkl1

First time on tx with 32gb. .. Came pretty close to not enough ram.. All that @1440p. Cod bop4. Happened at the final chapter.

Btw how many of you having a issue with 6/8ht cpu with this game.
Cause theres a claim it was broken after the update.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> First time on tx with 32gb. .. Came pretty close to not enough ram.. All that @1440p. Cod bop4. Happened at the final chapter.
> 
> Btw how many of you having a issue with 6/8ht cpu with this game.
> Cause theres a claim it was broken after the update.


Played SP twice and both times I was disconnected from server. Comcast Blast connection, wired connection and open NAT.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Played SP twice and both times I was disconnected from server. Comcast Blast connection, wired connection and open NAT.


thats on SP public shared campaigns missons??.. happens to me as well.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2002sn95gt*
> 
> yes add EK back plates they are machined to contact the Vram (the ram chips do get hot) and back back of GPU and few other components to passively cool the card. its like a giant heat sink. if you had a 980ti then there would not be ram on the back of the card and a back plate would not really be necessary.
> 
> as for the warranty im not sure. i kept my stickers and stuck them to the back plate. if i have to send in the card i would put the stock cooler back on and flash back to the stock rom.
> 
> EVGA does allow changing the thermal paste


The EVGA backplate does come in contact with the VRAM. When I removed mine I could see the imprints.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> thats on SP public shared campaigns missons??.. happens to me as well.


They need to fix that ASAP. I'll hold off on SP until I install my EVGA Hybrid coolers in a week or two.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2002sn95gt*
> 
> yes add EK back plates they are machined to contact the Vram (the ram chips do get hot) and back back of GPU and few other components to passively cool the card. its like a giant heat sink. if you had a 980ti then there would not be ram on the back of the card and a back plate would not really be necessary.
> 
> as for the warranty im not sure. i kept my stickers and stuck them to the back plate. if i have to send in the card i would put the stock cooler back on and flash back to the stock rom.
> 
> EVGA does allow changing the thermal paste


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I put an EVGA backplate on mine, and the instructions said to be sure and keep the screws that you remove in case you need warranty work, they seem to be OK with mods.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> The EVGA backplate does come in contact with the VRAM. When I removed mine I could see the imprints.


Thanks guys for the info, one card is EVGA bottom is Asus (as they was in short supply when first released)
so EVGA backplates are good to go?

i will keep the stickers and seems the coolers are sold out till then end of november in the UK now

do you guys think i should do both cards as my case is small thinking about the outlet fans i have room for 1 at the back


----------



## skypine27

Request for original bios for Nvidia Reference Titan Xs

I'm an idiot and I flashed my bios with OUT first saving the original. I want to go back (the modded BIOS does not seem to allow the cards to throttle down during idle desktop use??) to the OEM bios

Can someone share it on mediashare, etc or PM me the rom?

Thanks very much!

Sincerely,

A hopeful idiot


----------



## BURGER4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> Request for original bios for Nvidia Reference Titan Xs
> 
> I'm an idiot and I flashed my bios with OUT first saving the original. I want to go back (the modded BIOS does not seem to allow the cards to throttle down during idle desktop use??) to the OEM bios
> 
> Can someone share it on mediashare, etc or PM me the rom?
> 
> Thanks very much!
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> A hopeful idiot


Download button is at the end of the page: https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/169195/nvidia-gtxtitanx-12288-141219.html


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BURGER4life*
> 
> Download button is at the end of the page: https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/169195/nvidia-gtxtitanx-12288-141219.html


THANK YOU!!!

Edit:

Is it normal (in SLI) for clock speeds and voltages to be reported slightly differently?

For example, in Precision X OSD, its showing (while gaming):

Card 1
1427 mhz
1.193 V

Card 2
1428
1.230V

and of course I have the same BIOS on both cards and the "link" chain checked in Precision X

is this normal??


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> THANK YOU!!!
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Is it normal (in SLI) for clock speeds and voltages to be reported slightly differently?
> 
> For example, in Precision X OSD, its showing (while gaming):
> 
> Card 1
> 1427 mhz
> 1.193 V
> 
> Card 2
> 1428
> 1.230V
> 
> and of course I have the same BIOS on both cards and the "link" chain checked in Precision X
> 
> is this normal??


Each caard'svoltage will depend on the card's ASIC. The only way around this is to use a mod bios which overrides the VID (any of the 1.281V bios' do this). And those are identical frequencies.


----------



## Thum8er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> THANK YOU!!!
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Is it normal (in SLI) for clock speeds and voltages to be reported slightly differently?
> 
> For example, in Precision X OSD, its showing (while gaming):
> 
> Card 1
> 1427 mhz
> 1.193 V
> 
> Card 2
> 1428
> 1.230V
> 
> and of course I have the same BIOS on both cards and the "link" chain checked in Precision X
> 
> is this normal??


What helped me is following, DE-Link your two graphic cards then manually ajust your core clock on you second card and leave your first card "card 1" alone dont ajust ****. You will see that voltage gap will reduce alot. I have two cards at the moment with a difference of nearly 0.1V on stock. If I OC them with my method both cards are in the 0.006V difference range. I can run them stable in most games @ 1460mhz @ 1.277V and 1.243V.

Mostly the card with a higher ASCI will draw less voltage. And cause unstable clocks. Its kind of Ironic that the better card is the one messing things up....

Try it out. Might help you.


----------



## traxtech

Still can't find a bios that does what i want =( With a 1.23v bios all is great, but im stuck at 1450 core/8000 mem. I have tried a 1.27v bios before and managed to get to 1500 but it more so or less locks the voltage to 1.27v regardless of load.

My main concern is even when watching some movies, all these bioses that go up to 1.27v sit at 1.27v even in adaptive power mode.

so, gaming i'd want 1.27v (For games that actually push the card)

League of legends etc never push the card fully and will sit in a different P mode (Yet still go to 1.27v)

And ofcourse still want idle to still downclock and down voltage

Any ideas people?


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thum8er*
> 
> What helped me is following, DE-Link your two graphic cards then manually ajust your core clock on you second card and leave your first card "card 1" alone dont ajust ****. You will see that voltage gap will reduce alot. I have two cards at the moment with a difference of nearly 0.1V on stock. If I OC them with my method both cards are in the 0.006V difference range. I can run them stable in most games @ 1460mhz @ 1.277V and 1.243V.
> 
> Mostly the card with a higher ASCI will draw less voltage. And cause unstable clocks. Its kind of Ironic that the better card is the one messing things up....
> 
> Try it out. Might help you.


Thumper:

Thx for the info. I might mess around with that. Or I might just be lazy and enjoy the cards running fine with a slightly modded BIOS (I just increased the #'s so that the power slider can be slid to 120% instead of the default 110%). Seems to work pretty well in holding 1420-1450 on both cards (not at home right this instant to test)

But the voltages are still split. Maybe they were also split with the factory BIOS and I just didnt notice it because I was not voltage monitoring in the Precsion X OSD back then when testing. Im guessing that was the case.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> Still can't find a bios that does what i want =( With a 1.23v bios all is great, but im stuck at 1450 core/8000 mem. I have tried a 1.27v bios before and managed to get to 1500 but it more so or less locks the voltage to 1.27v regardless of load.
> 
> My main concern is even when watching some movies, all these bioses that go up to 1.27v sit at 1.27v even in adaptive power mode.
> 
> so, gaming i'd want 1.27v (For games that actually push the card)
> 
> League of legends etc never push the card fully and will sit in a different P mode (Yet still go to 1.27v)
> 
> And ofcourse still want idle to still downclock and down voltage
> 
> Any ideas people?


Here's a screenshot of Sheyster's Ultimate 1.281, GPU-Z showing 135MHz GPU Core, and Baraka BluRay playing in a window on a 4K screen.


----------



## skypine27

Why does my only slightly modded BIOS (increased power limit cap to 120% up from the stock 110%) idle at about 1000 clock speed in Windows desktop??!

I have sli and the power mode in the control panel set to max performance (instead of adaptive). Is this my problem?!!

Or should try this guys bios?

Thanks


----------



## traxtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Here's a screenshot of Sheyster's Ultimate 1.281, GPU-Z showing 135MHz GPU Core, and Baraka BluRay playing in a window on a 4K screen.


Awesome, thank you for that.

I'll give it a whirl now and see how i go within lower usage games and what not!


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Yeah, that's adaptive in NVCP, bios is set to boost to 1520 in that screen shot - I usually don't keep it cranked that high. And if it matters, also "Balanced" in Windows Power Option > Power Plan


----------



## traxtech

Just tested in League Of Legends, gets locked to 1.27v. without touching any sliders, bah. Power on adaptive too like usual. and windows balanced

WTB bios that maxes out at 1.27v but listens to voltage sliders


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I thought we were talking watching movies









Lilchronic's bios is 1.274v max and I think 1.18 on the low end of the slider, but I bet any "game" load will boost either bios out of idle. Chrome browser will with hardware acceleration turned on, so it's kind of hard to find an applicaton that won't cause a boost.


----------



## skypine27

Heads up:

Todays big windows update messed up all my SLI /G-sync/ power management settings.

On the plus side, setting SLI power management to "adaptive" seems to let my cards throttle down to 135 mhz under normal desktop use but still jump back up to 1473 mhz in gaming.

Im happy so far with my minority modded BIOS

Thanks guys!


----------



## traxtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I thought we were talking watching movies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilchronic's bios is 1.274v max and I think 1.18 on the low end of the slider, but I bet any "game" load will boost either bios out of idle. Chrome browser will with hardware acceleration turned on, so it's kind of hard to find an applicaton that won't cause a boost.


It's more along the lines of lesser demanding games on a stock bios will either have a lower clock + lower voltage (1.047v if i recall) and like 1050core on a SC bios. Then with sliders etc you can get up to 1.23v on the modified ones.

With the HC-425 bios it downclocks and sits at lower voltages, if i leave the voltage slider alone it will sit at 1.178v in a demanding game until i touch it (+67) and get to 1.23v and get my stable OC of 1447core/8000 mem.

With the shysters, i was able to get 1520 stable core at 1.274v and touching the voltage slider does not change clocks nor volts =/

I'm probably not explaining it very well, and for that im sorry lol

TLDR : Looking for a bios to be able to change the voltage at full load(Since the shydters bios has a low base clock and that could be my non-full load clock) but it would like to change the voltage under full load if possible!


----------



## dpoverlord

Hey guys,

Curious on an overclocking situation, is +300 @ 1.25V on air good or should it get higher?


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Curious on an overclocking situation, is +300 @ 1.25V on air good or should it get higher?


What's the final clock speed? If it's around 1500+ on the GPU I would say that's pretty good. So if it's 1216 + 300 if you are using stock superclocked BIOS then it should be around 1516?


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> What's the final clock speed? If it's around 1500+ on the GPU I would say that's pretty good. So if it's 1216 + 300 if you are using stock superclocked BIOS then it should be around 1516?


It's not in the system now since I had done this over a month ago. but I had written down 1.25V with +300 on the stock clock settings. I believe that would make it 1516, I tested it with OC Scanner and a bunch of GPU tests to ensure it worked on the higher clock. I never modded the bios though. What have other people been getting on air vs water?


----------



## Ixel

Hi all,
Does anyone here have an original ASUS GTX Titan X 12GB VBIOS? I can't find my ROM anywhere and might need it in order to possibly RMA it due to a fan controller that has become faulty (fan is stuck on at 100% with no RPM reading, is fine until the NVIDIA drivers start). I've tried seeing if there's a way to bypass it but it appears it's a safety feature in the driver if the RPM drops below 1300RPM so I've read. I think I had the ROM until a few weeks ago when I had to format the drive due to a Windows Update failure and getting stuck in a reboot loop, should've backed it up to more than one place







. Otherwise the only other idea I have is to get a quieter fan that can run at 100% somehow.


----------



## alancsalt

Usually I'd say Tech Powerup's VGA database.....

https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?did=10de-17c2--

but Asus seems to be missing..


----------



## Ixel

Thanks, yeah I checked there prior to posting but no luck there







. I really hope someone here has the original BIOS or I've possibly got myself a noisy GPU for the rest of its lifetime. I have that EVGA hybrid AIO cooler on, one other vague possibility is that the fan cable isn't quite connected properly/has come slightly loose, or has a broken wire feeding the RPM of the fan to the PCB. I wish there was a way to stop the driver forcing 100% fan when RPM drops below an amount as that would be a good temporary solution


----------



## alancsalt

@skummm, @Robitussin, @nersty, @gerardfraser, @jscheema, @sonarctica, @SynchroSCP, @SamuPamu, @G33zer, @Sn0wMe, and @xTesla1856 are all listed as Asus owners in the OP. Maybe one of them will save their bios in GPUZ and upload it here or to Techpowerup for you.


----------



## sonarctica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> @skummm, @Robitussin, @nersty, @gerardfraser, @jscheema, @sonarctica, @SynchroSCP, @SamuPamu, @G33zer, @Sn0wMe, and @xTesla1856 are all listed as Asus owners in the OP. Maybe one of them will save their bios in GPUZ and upload it here or to Techpowerup for you.


How do i save the bios? GpuZ has no such option.

Edit: Found out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ixel*
> 
> Hi all,
> Does anyone here have an original ASUS GTX Titan X 12GB VBIOS? I can't find my ROM anywhere and might need it in order to possibly RMA it due to a fan controller that has become faulty (fan is stuck on at 100% with no RPM reading, is fine until the NVIDIA drivers start). I've tried seeing if there's a way to bypass it but it appears it's a safety feature in the driver if the RPM drops below 1300RPM so I've read. I think I had the ROM until a few weeks ago when I had to format the drive due to a Windows Update failure and getting stuck in a reboot loop, should've backed it up to more than one place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Otherwise the only other idea I have is to get a quieter fan that can run at 100% somehow.


Here

https://mega.nz/#!BNkChIzT!R24trp34B2NnKg3sZ1ZWzUwzRdkEfWdrLevMn633qgU

(Click the blue link for direct download)


----------



## Ixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonarctica*
> 
> How do i save the bios? GpuZ has no such option.
> 
> Edit: Found out.
> Here
> 
> https://mega.nz/#!BNkChIzT!R24trp34B2NnKg3sZ1ZWzUwzRdkEfWdrLevMn633qgU
> 
> (Click the blue link for direct download)


Thank you very much! You've saved me from a voided warranty







. +rep

EDIT: Since flashing the stock BIOS the fan is currently reading correctly and therefore behaving. Could the custom BIOS somehow have become corrupted? It seems strange how flashing the BIOS has so far corrected the problem I was having with one of my two GPU's.


----------



## skummm

You got what you need now Ixel?

I've customised my bios for a very nice overclock with watercooling so if you are on air this one is not for you...

However it looks like someone has already posted the stock Asus bios


----------



## Ixel

Yes, thanks though. For some reason, the fan issue has disappeared ever since flashing the stock BIOS. My only guess is that the custom BIOS became partially corrupt or that there's a very rare bug in the BIOS which hasn't been identified by NVIDIA.

P.S. Forgot to mention that I changed the stock heatsink, I've got one of those EVGA Hybrid AIO coolers. They are far superior to the stock heatsink.

EDIT: Problem has returned it seems. Strangely happened a moment after plugging in my mobile phone on USB. Seems a coincidence. Tried flashing BIOS again but it hasn't helped this time. My only other option is to try swapping card positions I guess, e.g. second to first, first to second. Reinstalling the GPU drivers didn't help either. Otherwise my final stop during replacing the heatsink back to the stock one is to check the fan cable connection is fine I guess. How annoying and unfortunate.


----------



## HatallaS

Has the Sheyster WC BIOS been updated?
I installed it a couple weeks ago, but my Voltage is 1.274 and not 1.281.

I can go up to 1550Mhz on it, but i am curious, my Power usage is never above 80%
Or maybe i messed on the install of the Bios and installed something else?


----------



## krizby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> Has the Sheyster WC BIOS been updated?
> I installed it a couple weeks ago, but my Voltage is 1.274 and not 1.281.
> 
> I can go up to 1550Mhz on it, but i am curious, my Power usage is never above 80%
> Or maybe i messed on the install of the Bios and installed something else?


80% seems about right since Sheyster bios TDP is 450w so 80% ~ 360w compare to 250w originally. Also the reported voltage is 1.274 even though actual it is 1.281, nothing seems wrong with your flash.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

You won't get higher than 1.274v with any bios. If you want higher, you have to physically modify the card.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> Has the Sheyster WC BIOS been updated?
> I installed it a couple weeks ago, but my Voltage is 1.274 and not 1.281.
> 
> I can go up to 1550Mhz on it, but i am curious, my Power usage is never above 80%
> Or maybe i messed on the install of the Bios and installed something else?


entering 1.281V in the bios voltage table delivers 1.274V (Os-based software tools) and actual is ~1.265V (droop) depending on the card's ASIC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> You won't get higher than 1.274v with any bios. If you want higher, you have to physically modify the card.


^^ This.


----------



## Kold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> Still can't find a bios that does what i want =( With a 1.23v bios all is great, but im stuck at 1450 core/8000 mem. I have tried a 1.27v bios before and managed to get to 1500 but it more so or less locks the voltage to 1.27v regardless of load.
> 
> My main concern is even when watching some movies, all these bioses that go up to 1.27v sit at 1.27v even in adaptive power mode.
> 
> so, gaming i'd want 1.27v (For games that actually push the card)
> 
> League of legends etc never push the card fully and will sit in a different P mode (Yet still go to 1.27v)
> 
> And ofcourse still want idle to still downclock and down voltage
> 
> Any ideas people?


I would try the 1.256v bios. I had similar issues as your card and right between 1.23 and 1.27 was the sweet spot for mine. I was hitting a happy 1520MHz with that. Anything higher or lower would crash above 1450MHz.


----------



## HatallaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krizby*
> 
> 80% seems about right since Sheyster bios TDP is 450w so 80% ~ 360w compare to 250w originally. Also the reported voltage is 1.274 even though actual it is 1.281, nothing seems wrong with your flash.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> You won't get higher than 1.274v with any bios. If you want higher, you have to physically modify the card.


ok i got worried thanks guys.


----------



## Ixel

Just to provide an update to my recent issue, thankfully it wasn't the fan controller/sensor. As soon as I took the shroud off and touched the cable it just popped out. Pushed it back in firmly and the fan is working as intended. Thanks to those for helping me with the original BIOS in case I had to RMA it, thankfully it was just a loose cable







.


----------



## mistax

I'm so salty right now, I just got home from work to see that the new EVGA Hybrid shroud i signed up for a month ago finally arrived. I sit down to open it and pull out the evga box to get an empty box. Seems like it was either tampered by someone living around me or it was taken before it even got delivered to me.

I contacted them, but not sure what they can do since it was a limited run.

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B8ez76nsZC2qR0ZzZnZiV2lRX3c&usp=sharing


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> Has the Sheyster WC BIOS been updated?
> I installed it a couple weeks ago, but my Voltage is 1.274 and not 1.281.


Latest is the Ultimate BIOS. Link is in my sig. 1.274v is max without pencil or hard mod.


----------



## Ixel

I'm curious about the voltage, and apologies if this has already been answered many times somewhere among the 1534 pages that exist at the time of writing this post, but does anyone here know if running such a voltage of 1.274v is likely to last long term? I don't know what voltage and clock combination my EVGA AIO Hybrid kit can handle before it gets a bit toasty but if the voltage is deemed generally reasonably safe long term then I might try that BIOS too and see what clocks I can get out of my two cards at 1.274v.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ixel*
> 
> I'm curious about the voltage, and apologies if this has already been answered many times somewhere among the 1534 pages that exist at the time of writing this post, but does anyone here know if running such a voltage of 1.274v is likely to last long term? I don't know what voltage and clock combination my EVGA AIO Hybrid kit can handle before it gets a bit toasty but if the voltage is deemed generally reasonably safe long term then I might try that BIOS too and see what clocks I can get out of my two cards at 1.274v.


my two cards have been at 1.274V (when loaded) since launch using cyclops3 bios. 64 and 74% ASIC. Still very strong, no issues.... but they are water cooled. Max temp is always =<40C. AIO is not the same tho.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> I'm so salty right now, I just got home from work to see that the new EVGA Hybrid shroud i signed up for a month ago finally arrived. I sit down to open it and pull out the evga box to get an empty box. Seems like it was either tampered by someone living around me or it was taken before it even got delivered to me.
> 
> I contacted them, but not sure what they can do since it was a limited run.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B8ez76nsZC2qR0ZzZnZiV2lRX3c&usp=sharing


That sucks. They are going to sell them soon so they are not limited. Perhaps they have a few extras put aside for RMA's? Give them a call.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> my two cards have been at 1.274V (when loaded) since launch using cyclops3 bios. 64 and 74% ASIC. Still very strong, no issues.... but they are water cooled. Max temp is always =<40C. AIO is not the same tho.


How many rads do you have for those two titans? I redid my loop to make my two titans have there own loop with a 560, 360, and 240. Max temp is like 48c so far. How the heck do you keep them below 40c?


----------



## Nunzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> I'm so salty right now, I just got home from work to see that the new EVGA Hybrid shroud i signed up for a month ago finally arrived. I sit down to open it and pull out the evga box to get an empty box. Seems like it was either tampered by someone living around me or it was taken before it even got delivered to me.
> 
> I contacted them, but not sure what they can do since it was a limited run.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B8ez76nsZC2qR0ZzZnZiV2lRX3c&usp=sharing


Defiantly give them a call, they will take care of you ..

just installed 2 of them on my TX cards and they do look sweet ....

Good luck


----------



## romanlegion13th

Guys just got a Hybrid cooler for my top card in my T-X stack. did not like temps getting to high under full load.

seems to be working very well when in SLI top card 50oc bottom 68oc with +200mhz overclock to core.

as top is doing most the work i got the cooler for that. bit of a odd look now


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> Guys just got a Hybrid cooler for my top card in my T-X stack. did not like temps getting to high under full load.
> 
> seems to be working very well when in SLI top card 50oc bottom 68oc with +200mhz overclock to core.
> 
> as top is doing most the work i got the cooler for that. bit of a odd look now


Why only 1 hybrid cooler? I just got my two free Hybrid shrouds today. Will be installing them first thing tomorrow morning.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Why only 1 hybrid cooler? I just got my two free Hybrid shrouds today. Will be installing them first thing tomorrow morning.


I just wanted to try it out and see how it worked. my top card is EVGA bottom is Asus and i know Asus is bad if you take the cooler off.
i was thinking about getting one more just not much more room for the cooler in my corsair 350d case.

how did you get them free?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> I just wanted to try it out and see how it worked. my top card is EVGA bottom is Asus and i know Asus is bad if you take the cooler off.
> i was thinking about getting one more just not much more room for the cooler in my corsair 350d case.
> 
> how did you get them free?


Well "free" if you don't count the shipping for the Hybrid shrouds. The kit themselves weren't free.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> How many rads do you have for those two titans? I redid my loop to make my two titans have there own loop with a 560, 360, and 240. Max temp is like 48c so far. How the heck do you keep them below 40c?


4x420 rads (aquacomputer GiGant) and one XSPC360v2. 2 Laing pumps, koolance controller. Well, I can get them in the mid 40's with very little effort. Gaming is 38-43C max recorded in AB. Only run 1524 clocks tho.


----------



## DADDYDC650

I hope Nvidia slaps on Hybrid coolers on their high end cards next round. Stock coolers on hot cards are a joke.


----------



## rwarr

i wonder whats the average temp on a watercool titan x on full load? just need a idea on what temps should be acceptable... mine goes to 50C (when playing battlefront, its generally lower on other games) and 27 - 29C on idle on stock clocks. i have a 2x 240 rad with a cpu/gpu loop.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I hope Nvidia slaps on Hybrid coolers on their high end cards next round. Stock coolers on hot cards are a joke.


No, no, no, and no. I do not want to pay extra for a part I will through away. Air or full cover block. I am pretty sure I am not the only one that is not a fan of hybrid cooler.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwarr*
> 
> i wonder whats the average temp on a watercool titan x on full load? just need a idea on what temps should be acceptable... mine goes to 50C (when playing battlefront, its generally lower on other games) and 27 - 29C on idle on stock clocks. i have a 2x 240 rad with a cpu/gpu loop.


I'm also using 2x 240 rads in push pull with about the same ambient temps. My temps for the GPU are around 37c -47c depending on how much voltage is being fed to the titan x and if the game is also heavy in CPU usage.

so with light cpu usage and no over volt on GPU it sit's around 37-38c.
Heavy cpu load it will hit 40c-42c and over volted to 1.274 and heavy load on cpu i have seen up too 47c


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> No, no, no, and no. I do not want to pay extra for a part I will through away. Air or full cover block. I am pretty sure I am not the only one that is not a fan of hybrid cooler.


Well you have to see it from other people's POV. Who wants to buy an expensive graphics card with a crap cooler on it? Not everyone wants to put money into a custom loop.

*Planning on installing EVGA Hybrid Coolers onto my 2 Titan X's tomorrow. They will be going into my Corsair 540 case. What would be the optimal setup? I've got an H100i at the top with exhaust fans. Thoughts?*


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Well you have to see it from other people's POV. Who wants to buy an expensive graphics card with a crap cooler on it? Not everyone wants to put money into a custom loop.
> 
> *Planning on installing EVGA Hybrid Coolers onto my 2 Titan X's tomorrow. They will be going into my Corsair 540 case. What would be the optimal setup? I've got an H100i at the top with exhaust fans. Thoughts?*


My Titan X cards hover around 65 when gaming just over 1400mhz on air. Its better to let the third parties handle these things.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> My Titan X cards hover around 65 when gaming just over 1400mhz on air. Its better to let the third parties handle these things.


What do you mean by letting third party handle these things? I would like to know what would be the best placement for the rads/fans.


----------



## alancsalt

You know, letting Nvidia's "partners" like Asus, Gigabyte, EVGA. etc put whatever different coolers they want on however many models they choose to make, including reference, and we just choose whichever one suits us.

As for best places to mount your AIO rads and fans, you got me there. Ppl been debating that for a long time.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> You know, letting Nvidia's "partners" like Asus, Gigabyte, EVGA. etc put whatever different coolers they want on however many models they choose to make, including reference, and we just choose whichever one suits us.
> 
> As for best places to mount your AIO rads and fans, you got me there. Ppl been debating that for a long time.


I thought he was answering my question in regards to the AIO placement in my case. Nvm.

In regards to the next Titan, I'm hoping for something better than the stock crap they've been putting out lately. Worthless for overclocking. Not sure how people are getting only 65c on air. Every test I've seen in SLI has them hitting 80c or higher unless you got a big fan blowing on them.


----------



## Mhill2029

Testing 4x Evga Titan X Superclocks on my Rampage IV, since my Rampage V is off for RMA due to a missing cpu socket pin....godamnit!

Anyhow....behold!:











Add me to the club


----------



## Silent Scone

All I see is two TX and another two paper weights. (Sorry, realist)


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I hope Nvidia slaps on Hybrid coolers on their high end cards next round. Stock coolers on hot cards are a joke.


you can buy them with the hybrid cooler on. but they did come out a few months later.
the cooler works well low temps low fans noise.

as for 65oc overclocked on air i don't see how as the cards run so hot


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Well you have to see it from other people's POV. Who wants to buy an expensive graphics card with a crap cooler on it? Not everyone wants to put money into a custom loop.
> 
> *Planning on installing EVGA Hybrid Coolers onto my 2 Titan X's tomorrow. They will be going into my Corsair 540 case. What would be the optimal setup? I've got an H100i at the top with exhaust fans. Thoughts?*


I got a 350d so its small. i have at the top H100 as the intake and front 140mm fans as the out take with the Hybrid cooler attached to it.
that's the only way i could fit mine in but you will have more room.

i will not buy a ATX case again as i did only have one 780ti when i first got the PC in 2014


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> All I see is two TX and another two paper weights. (Sorry, realist)


Sad, but so very true. Had to sell my third titan x recently, because the experience with 3 or 4 cards is simply atrocious in games.


----------



## syneic

Still 4 TX is awsome for folding








Thats mainly what i use mine for, aswell as 3dmark.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> you can buy them with the hybrid cooler on. but they did come out a few months later.
> the cooler works well low temps low fans noise.
> 
> as for 65oc overclocked on air i don't see how as the cards run so hot


65c max on air and overclocked? Either you live in the North Pole or you play games like Wow.


----------



## Mhill2029

This X99 build is off to a bad start, 1st I get a motherboard with a missing pin in the socket, now I have to rma one of the gpu's..... sigh


----------



## Prophet4NO1

My sig rig setup, SLI Titan X heaven loop with OC. Room is about 73F/22C. Stock cooling aside from IC Diamond paste and backplates from EVGA.





Res is system, 5760x1080 for my surround setup.



Mostly sits around 1417. But swings around a bit. As you can see on the chart. Just run a really aggressive fan profile. The cooler can handle the GPU just fine. It's not exactly silent like this, but with my headphones on, I can not hear it. Should have blocks on them soon anyway. Just waiting on a couple things I ordered to get in.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> My sig rig setup, SLI Titan X heaven loop with OC. Room is about 73F/22C. Stock cooling aside from IC Diamond paste and backplates from EVGA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Res is system, 5760x1080 for my surround setup.
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly sits around 1417. But swings around a bit. As you can see on the chart. Just run a really aggressive fan profile. The cooler can handle the GPU just fine. It's not exactly silent like this, but with my headphones on, I can not hear it. Should have blocks on them soon anyway. Just waiting on a couple things I ordered to get in.


Try running Firestrike in 4k. Heaven is nothing. I also notice a fan sitting right on your cards. Helps a lil with temps.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Try running Firestrike in 4k. Heaven is nothing.


I can. For some reason it never boosts for **** in the first test since a few months back. High 1300's for some reason. Rest boost fine. very odd.


----------



## HatallaS

For sli I am thinking about getting the corsair 1500, can run a Titan of a single port from the pay or I should slip between two?


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> For sli I am thinking about getting the corsair 1500, can run a Titan of a single port from the pay or I should slip between two?


You wont need 1500 unless you are going
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Try running Firestrike in 4k. Heaven is nothing. I also notice a fan sitting right on your cards. Helps a lil with temps.


And here it is.



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6536644


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> You wont need 1500 unless you are going
> And here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6536644


Am I supposed to believe that your cards run at a lower temp when running Firestrike 4k over Heaven? 61c in SLI with stock coolers running Firestrike 4k? Nice try bud.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Am I supposed to believe that your cards run at a lower temp when running Firestrike 4k over Heaven? 61c in SLI with stock coolers running Firestrike 4k? Nice try bud.


Do you need me to make a video for you? I mean, I can. If you really want. I will have yo use my phone, but I will record the whole thing if you like.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Do you need me to make a video for you? I mean, I can. If you really want. I will have yo use my phone, but I will record the whole thing if you like.


I wouldn't entertain him. He probably wouldn't believe that my cards never exceed 35c.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I wouldn't entertain him. He probably wouldn't believe that my cards never exceed 35c.


Maybe I will, just for my own giggles. Don't have a good camera. So, phone will have to do.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I wouldn't entertain him. He probably wouldn't believe that my cards never exceed 35c.


Your cards are water cooled. Hes running on air. Big difference. Check out Titan X reviews. They pretty much all hit 80c at full load.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> Testing 4x Evga Titan X Superclocks on my Rampage IV, since my Rampage V is off for RMA due to a missing cpu socket pin....godamnit!
> Anyhow....behold!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add me to the club


lol - that's the poster-child picture for cruelty to graphics cards! (a heat sandwich)
tho - maybe this is the poster child picture winner:


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Video uploading to YouTube. Despite 150Mbs down, I only get 10Mbs up.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Your cards are water cooled. Hes running on air. Big difference. Check out Titan X reviews. They pretty much all hit 80c at full load.






Took forever for Youtube to do there work on it. But, seems to be ready now.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took forever for Youtube to do there work on it. But, seems to be ready now.


okay but with fans on 100% that's way to loud to play games with. need to get the balance between fan speed and noise.
try playing a game for a hour and see what temps you hit something that is heavy on GPUs. i think it will go up to 70oc. but looks like you have warter cooling will you hook the cards into the loop?


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> 65c max on air and overclocked? Either you live in the North Pole or you play games like Wow.


no i was talking about the other guy not me,

i get 45oc in fallout 4 in 4K with one card after playing for hours


----------



## DADDYDC650

Leave it running on test 4 for more than 5 minutes. I also said that big fan blowing on your cards helo. That for the video.









Tried installing my Hybrid cooler and of course one of the screws on the stock cooler stripped without much force. Rest of them came out without issue. Looks like I'm screwed!


----------



## X4er0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> 65c max on air and overclocked? Either you live in the North Pole or you play games like Wow.


Or like me gamecube games via dolphin. Sigh...

Don't have the time to play new games except batman ak but yet still the titan rips that game to shreds.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Your cards are water cooled. Hes running on air. Big difference. Check out Titan X reviews. They pretty much all hit 80c at full load.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Leave it running on test 4 for more than 5 minutes. I also said that big fan blowing on your cards helo. That for the video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried installing my Hybrid cooler and of course one of the screws on the stock cooler stripped without much force. Rest of them came out without issue. Looks like I'm screwed!


I did say I run aggressive fans. Right up front from the start. My point is that the coolers CAN keep up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Leave it running on test 4 for more than 5 minutes. I also said that big fan blowing on your cards helo. That for the video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried installing my Hybrid cooler and of course one of the screws on the stock cooler stripped without much force. Rest of them came out without issue. Looks like I'm screwed!


Looping the #2 test now at ultra preset. Back in a few min to post yet another picture. Just for you.


----------



## DADDYDC650

I find it amazing that every review out there hits 80c at full load and yours don't break 70c. I'm guessing that big fan blowing on your cards are helping a lot plus your case is practically outside your window. Anyways. I don't care since i have a stripped screw to take care of and it's pissing me off.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I find it amazing that every review out there hits 80c at full load and yours don't break 70c. I'm guessing that big fan blowing on your cards are helping a lot plus your case is practically outside your window. Anyways. I don't care since i have a stripped screw to take care of and it's pissing me off.


Those reviews run stock fan profiles.

And sitting on the window ledge is no different then sitting on a desk next to the window. Im sorry you hybrid coolers are not working as planned.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I find it amazing that every review out there hits 80c at full load and yours don't break 70c. I'm guessing that big fan blowing on your cards are helping a lot plus your case is practically outside your window. Anyways. I don't care since i have a stripped screw to take care of and it's pissing me off.


Tap-out set. One of the best investments anyone who has a drill can ever make


----------



## Prophet4NO1

I have a sealed headset. I can not hear anything besides whats going on in game. Cant even hear the Mrs yell at me.









Running a long loop of firestrike ultra right now. So far temps climbed to 63c


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Tap-out set. One of the best investments anyone who has a drill can ever make


Thanks for the advice. I'll invest in one soon. Can never be too prepared. I ended up getting the damn screw out using a hairdryer to loosen the loctite which shouldn't even be needed on a pc part....... Also placed a rubber band on top of the screw for extra grip and went at it. Came out in a few seconds.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

That went a lot quicker that time.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Those reviews run stock fan profiles.
> 
> And sitting on the window ledge is no different then sitting on a desk next to the window. Im sorry you hybrid coolers are not working as planned.


you do have a nice cooling system, its also on the window so lots of cold air coming in.
but 2 T-Xs on 100% fan speed is like having a vacuum on lol no one wants that.

the hybrid cooler is fine mine hits 45oc and less, bottom card only 65oc so don't really need one for that as the top dose all the work
and don't want to open it as Asus is bad on warranties i heard


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Thanks for the advice. I'll invest in one soon. Can never be too prepared. I ended up getting the damn screw out using a hairdryer to loosen the loctite which shouldn't even be needed on a pc part....... Also placed a rubber band on top of the screw for extra grip and went at it. Came out in a few seconds.


so you got them installed?


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> you do have a nice cooling system, its also on the window so lots of cold air coming in.
> but 2 T-Xs on 100% fan speed is like having a vacuum on lol no one wants that.
> 
> the hybrid cooler is fine mine hits 45oc and less, bottom card only 65oc so don't really need one for that as the top dose all the work
> and don't want to open it as Asus is bad on warranties i heard


Window is shut. And they are pretty air tight. And, as I said a couple times now. I have a headset on when gaming so, no noise for me. It's not like it's crazy loud like delta fans. lol And I have owned much louder cards in the past. 7970's come to mind.


----------



## DADDYDC650

My God Nvidia.... What a mess! Should I bother cleaning off the paste from the PCB?


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Yikes. I would be vary gentle and get as much as you can. Don't have to get all of it, but get most of it.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Yikes. I would be vary gentle and get as much as you can. Don't have to get all of it, but get most of it.


Perhaps this is why my gpus get hotter than hell? For shame Nvidia!!!


----------



## DADDYDC650

Dumb post.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> My God Nvidia.... What a mess! Should I bother cleaning off the paste from the PCB?


Yeah, mine looked like that too. I think they are just using an ice cream scooper to flop the TIM on the chips. Thermal pads look like they shouldn't be used for anything other than adding to a trash heap too.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Your room has got to be around 60 degrees. Not sure how your cards are colder than ambient temps. You said it was 73 degrees where you are at?


73F. That's about 23C


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Window is shut. And they are pretty air tight. And, as I said a couple times now. I have a headset on when gaming so, no noise for me. It's not like it's crazy loud like delta fans. lol And I have owned much louder cards in the past. 7970's come to mind.


Yeah looks like your PC is far away from your desk with being behind the monitor, i like to use my headset sometimes but mostly i use speakers have a nice set of both (have to speak to my GF sometimes









if you dont mind the noise stick with it i mite try a firestrike test with my hybrid and stock cooler


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> Yeah looks like your PC is far away from your desk with being behind the monitor, i like to use my headset sometimes but mostly i use speakers have a nice set of both (have to speak to my GF sometimes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you dont mind the noise stick with it i mite try a firestrike test with my hybrid and stock cooler


Well, if you watch the second vid I posted, You will see two blocks and a 420 rad in my closet. They will be under water soon once I get a few more things and add them to the loop.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Well, if you watch the second vid I posted, You will see two blocks and a 420 rad in my closet. They will be under water soon once I get a few more things and add them to the loop.


That fan blowing on your coolers must work wonders. I could never get temps below 80c running Firestrike at 4k.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Well, if you watch the second vid I posted, You will see two blocks and a 420 rad in my closet. They will be under water soon once I get a few more things and add them to the loop.


looks good man, they will be cool as hell underwater in that case. wish i bought a bigger case when i bought my rig april 2014 as a noob to PC tec then lol just seen a small tower and though yeah thats me 4770K with 780ti classy. but now i got a 4K monitor and 2 TXs

would you add a fan onto my cards?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> My God Nvidia.... What a mess! Should I bother cleaning off the paste from the PCB?


Tragic, but I'm not surprised at all. Some Kingpins have looked the same. You can clean the entire area with isopropyl alcohol (reg drug store rubbing variety). Wet a q-tip (or I use barrel swabs - no/little lint







). Dab it off and use a blunted toothpick to get that crap out from between all the pins along the die perimeter.


----------



## romanlegion13th

just done some 4K fire strike test with my hybrid and normal TX


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Tragic, but I'm not surprised at all. Some Kingpins have looked the same. You can clean the entire area with isopropyl alcohol (reg drug store rubbing variety). Wet a q-tip (or I use barrel swabs - no/little lint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Dab it off and use a blunted toothpick to get that crap out from between all the pins along the die perimeter.


Gauze and those little microfibre make-up removal cloths work pretty well too as do those blue workshop papertowels at getting the majority of the gunk off before going to town with a q-tip.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Tragic, but I'm not surprised at all. Some Kingpins have looked the same. You can clean the entire area with isopropyl alcohol (reg drug store rubbing variety). Wet a q-tip (or I use barrel swabs - no/little lint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Dab it off and use a blunted toothpick to get that crap out from between all the pins along the die perimeter.


I did the best I could do. The little pins might have a little bit of lint but nothing that i could plainly see.









Should I clean it up a little bit more or is this good enough?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I did the best I could do. The little pins might have a little bit of lint but nothing that i could plainly see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I clean it up a little bit more or is this good enough?


Beautiful!


----------



## Remij

So I think my EVGA Titan X's bit the bullet because my PC all of a sudden shut off and wouldn't turn back on. I have Titan X's in SLI, and the first thing I did was try to isolate if it was a GPU issue. I tried both separately and low and behold I when I put the other gpu into the pcie slot and plug in the power cords (EVGA 1300wG2) the lights and fans twitch and then nothing. No power or anything. But when I put in my other Titan X by itself, it works perfectly.

I've used a custom bios that removed the throttling limit but I'm pretty sure there was no voltage increase over stock. Now, I was wondering... I figure the warranty is probably void right? I've inspected the card and it looks perfectly normal. No burning smell or anything else. I've never pushed it very hard to be honest.

Now I'm wondering, if I try to RMA is, do you think it would be accepted? I've heard some people say they get lucky and they sometimes dont check..

I don't think I have that kind of luck, but just wondering if there is a chance here.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remij*
> 
> So I think my EVGA Titan X's bit the bullet because my PC all of a sudden shut off and wouldn't turn back on. I have Titan X's in SLI, and the first thing I did was try to isolate if it was a GPU issue. I tried both separately and low and behold I when I put the other gpu into the pcie slot and plug in the power cords (EVGA 1300wG2) the lights and fans twitch and then nothing. No power or anything. But when I put in my other Titan X by itself, it works perfectly.
> 
> I've used a custom bios that removed the throttling limit but I'm pretty sure there was no voltage increase over stock. Now, I was wondering... I figure the warranty is probably void right? I've inspected the card and it looks perfectly normal. No burning smell or anything else. I've never pushed it very hard to be honest.
> 
> Now I'm wondering, if I try to RMA is, do you think it would be accepted? I've heard some people say they get lucky and they sometimes dont check..
> 
> I don't think I have that kind of luck, but just wondering if there is a chance here.


If it's really dead I think they just check that it is toast and don't actually check the BIOS version. It's worth trying to RMA it.









And try putting it back it with the working card top and see if it's still detected in Windows. Probably not but if it is flash the original bios then lock the bios again. Let me find the post how made how to do that so they have no idea it's been tampered with if you can flash the bios.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/14710#post_24443309


----------



## Remij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> If it's really dead I think they just check that it is toast and don't actually check the BIOS version. It's worth trying to RMA it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And try putting it back it with the working card top and see if it's still detected in Windows. Probably not but if it is flash the original bios then lock the bios again. Let me find the post how made how to do that so they have no idea it's been tampered with if you can flash the bios.


Yea, it does the same thing when I have both GPUs in. Everything just twitches and no power.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remij*
> 
> Yea, it does the same thing when I have both GPUs in. Everything just twitches and no power.


If you can get into Windows with both cards on and the display on the working card check with nvflash --list if nvflash detects it you can still flash it. Not likely that'll work but worth checking.


----------



## Rabidweezle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> looks good man, they will be cool as hell underwater in that case. wish i bought a bigger case when i bought my rig april 2014 as a noob to PC tec then lol just seen a small tower and though yeah thats me 4770K with 780ti classy. but now i got a 4K monitor and 2 TXs
> 
> would you add a fan onto my cards?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: photo


Looks a lot like my build except I don't have the hybrid kit (can't find one), and I have a 1.5" gap in between my boards using the MSI z87 gd-65 gaming motherboard. I would love to pick up a couple of backplates though and at least 1 of those hybrid kits for the top one. I switched out my hx850 for a RM 1000x though for more overclocking headroom and it worked out well with the vanilla superclocked bios and I was able to get a nice 4.4ghz on my 4770k with the extra juice as well. What I do to combat heat at the moment is just run a custom fan profile that starts the fans at 70% at 50c, then 100% at 70c.. It stays cool but can get a little loud.


----------



## krizby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rabidweezle*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> Looks a lot like my build except I don't have the hybrid kit (can't find one), and I have a 1.5" gap in between my boards using the MSI z87 gd-65 gaming motherboard. I would love to pick up a couple of backplates though and at least 1 of those hybrid kits for the top one. I switched out my hx850 for a RM 1000x though for more overclocking headroom and it worked out well with the vanilla superclocked bios and I was able to get a nice 4.4ghz on my 4770k with the extra juice as well. What I do to combat heat at the moment is just run a custom fan profile that starts the fans at 70% at 50c, then 100% at 70c.. It stays cool but can get a little loud.


Wow with my PC 1m from me i can't even stand then fan setting @ 70% with speakers. Recently I bought the acx 2+ cooler from ebay that keeps the noise below ambient with temp in the low 70s (1350mhz with 1.17v, can push to 1.25v but fan become audible at that point, room temp 25c)


----------



## Rabidweezle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krizby*
> 
> Wow with my PC 1m from me i can't even stand then fan setting @ 70% with speakers. Recently I bought the acx 2+ cooler from ebay that keeps the noise below ambient with temp in the low 70s (1350mhz with 1.17v, can push to 1.25v but fan become audible at that point, room temp 25c)


Just looked em up on ebay... $250 a piece... NOPE. At that point I'd just pick up hybrid kits or install hydro copper kits and a full custom loop.


----------



## Ixel

I've got my two Titan X's to 1443MHz core and 3705MHz memory stable, my primary GPU is running at 1.2430v and the secondary at 1.2610v. Maximum temperatures 45C on primary and a little lower on secondary. Fan speed reached up to 40%. This is using the EVGA Hybrid AIO cooler. I'm happy with that







, not sure how much more I could get out of them before starting to hear jet engine fans.


----------



## Sheyster

For anyone who is interested in undervolting, here is my current setup for gaming:

SLI with stock coolers, fans at 55%
Using 1.15v Ultimate BIOS on both cards
Using MSI AB to OC to 1304 MHz
Temps never exceed 70 deg C with fans locked at 55%

Very quiet even running an open case almost all the time.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> For anyone who is interested in undervolting, here is my current setup for gaming:
> 
> SLI with stock coolers, fans at 55%
> Using 1.15v Ultimate BIOS on both cards
> Using MSI AB to OC to 1304 MHz
> Temps never exceed 70 deg C with fans locked at 55%
> 
> Very quiet even running an open case almost all the time.


might have to try this as my card has high ASIC and more volts doesn't give me better clocks

edit: does any1 know how cool a ACX titan X runs like?


----------



## ralphi59

Hey sheyster fine?
I use the 1.15 volts bios for months now.
A real dream! !!
Can you tell me what airflow you use into your chassis please?
I have a carbide 540 with 2 nb m12s2 front intake and one exhaust at the back.
What can I improve?
A bottom fan ?
Thank s in advance.
Have a nice day.
Cheers from France


----------



## replica13

Gigabyte has done it...... http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5684#kf
Any one know if any PCB changes were made for highter power and more voltage? if yes.... im sad.....


----------



## axiumone

It's just the cooler. Pretty sure everything else is reference on that card.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralphi59*
> 
> Hey sheyster fine?
> I use the 1.15 volts bios for months now.
> A real dream! !!
> *Can you tell me what airflow you use into your chassis please?*
> I have a carbide 540 with 2 nb m12s2 front intake and one exhaust at the back.
> What can I improve?
> A bottom fan ?
> Thank s in advance.
> Have a nice day.
> Cheers from France


The Core X9 case I use has a horizontal motherboard mount. There is a big 200mm fan (intake) directly above the cards. Since the cards are not stacked like in a traditional case, the top card does not get as hot as a case with a vertical mobo mount. Maybe a second intake fan might help with your setup.


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> The Core X9 case I use has a horizontal motherboard mount. There is a big 200mm fan (intake) directly above the cards. Since the cards are not stacked like in a traditional case, the top card does not get as hot as a case with a vertical mobo mount. Maybe a second intake fan might help with your setup.


Same case here (Core X9), TITAN X with EK-FC waterblock. I have the rad up top over the CPU and on the other side I have some 120mm fans (previously 140, but they don't line up the way I'd like, so I switched.) Again, as intake. Yes it keeps things NICE and COOL.


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> Guys just got a Hybrid cooler for my top card in my T-X stack. did not like temps getting to high under full load.
> 
> seems to be working very well when in SLI top card 50oc bottom 68oc with +200mhz overclock to core.
> 
> as top is doing most the work i got the cooler for that. bit of a odd look now


If that case has no side window, you're fine.

If that case HAS a side window, you should bite the bullet and do a custom loop. They look SO much better than AIOs.

Heres my loop. 3 x Rads. 360 mm up top. 420 mm in front. and 120 mm in rear exhaust port:



http://s82.photobucket.com/user/skypine27/media/DSC_0210.jpg.html

http://s82.photobucket.com/user/skypine27/media/DSC_0201.jpg.html

http://s82.photobucket.com/user/skypine27/media/DSC_0200.jpg.html

It was a learning experience but overall wasn't that difficult (except for down time due to not having enough angled fittings and waiting for FedEx...) and it was fun to build. Maintenance has been zero effort as well.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> If that case has no side window, you're fine.
> 
> If that case HAS a side window, you should bite the bullet and do a custom loop. They look SO much better than AIOs.
> 
> Heres my loop. 3 x Rads. 360 mm up top. 420 mm in front. and 120 mm in rear exhaust port:
> 
> 
> 
> http://s82.photobucket.com/user/skypine27/media/DSC_0210.jpg.html
> 
> http://s82.photobucket.com/user/skypine27/media/DSC_0201.jpg.html
> 
> http://s82.photobucket.com/user/skypine27/media/DSC_0200.jpg.html
> 
> It was a learning experience but overall wasn't that difficult (except for down time due to not having enough angled fittings and waiting for FedEx...) and it was fun to build. Maintenance has been zero effort as well.


getting about 50oc on top card 70oc on the bottom with the side on the case.
Thinking of getting a new build with a full or mid size tower as this one is small or i could buy one more AIO for the bottom card not sure what to do as i have a 4770k not really worth upgrading to skylake yet


----------



## SteezyTN

I need a good 4K monitor that won't break the bank. With two TX's, is a regular 4K monitor okay, or should Gsync be factored into the equation. So basically, is Gsync even needed for these cards?


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I need a good 4K monitor that won't break the bank. With two TX's, is a regular 4K monitor okay, or should Gsync be factored into the equation. So basically, is Gsync even needed for these cards?


If you're one of those people that don't believe the myth that 60fps is the limit then get Gsync you'll need it. If your monitor can only display 60fps and your game can do 120 then you limit yourself. Some monitors can be overclocked I think but never tried it myself.


----------



## krizby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> might have to try this as my card has high ASIC and more volts doesn't give me better clocks
> 
> edit: does any1 know how cool a ACX titan X runs like?


My titan x get to 69 degree max with fan @ 50% which is barely audible, stock voltage


----------



## DADDYDC650

No idea how some of you folks aren't hitting 80c or more with the stock cooler. I live near San Francisco so its rarely hot here and my cards are in one of the best cases for air cooling. Same goes for my buddies 980 Ti. Hits 80c with stock cooler,


----------



## krizby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> No idea how some of you folks aren't hitting 80c or more with the stock cooler. I live near San Francisco so its rarely hot here and my cards are in one of the best cases for air cooling. Same goes for my buddies 980 Ti. Hits 80c with stock cooler,


By cranking up the fan i think lol, running fan above 70% will keep cards below 80, mine hit 80 with 65% fan in worst case, room temp 25c


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krizby*
> 
> By cranking up the fan i think lol, running fan above 70% will keep cards below 80, mine hit 80 with 65% fan in worst case, room temp 25c


My cards ran at 100 percent fan speed. Didn't stop them from throttling.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> My cards ran at 100 percent fan speed. Didn't stop them from throttling.


With MaxAir bios, cards at 1436/3985 +77v 105 Power Limit my cards in SLI max out in Furmark at 4k, 8 MSAA on a 4K G-Sync screen, top card goes no higher then 77C, bottom 68C, but this is with ACX 2.0+ blowers on them instead of stock blowers.
The trick to stopping throttling is higher volts on the +v slider, at the +77v and 105 power limit with that bios I don't throttle even at 77C at all, lowers +v's I do throttle.


----------



## krizby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> My cards ran at 100 percent fan speed. Didn't stop them from throttling.


Have you tried reapplying thermal paste ? if your temp rise up fast under load means you need to reapply the thermal paste and tighten the screws correctly so that pressure spread the paste evenly, I had to reapply mine couple times :/.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> With MaxAir bios, cards at 1436/3985 +77v 105 Power Limit my cards in SLI max out in Furmark at 4k, 8 MSAA on a 4K G-Sync screen, top card goes no higher then 77C, bottom 68C, but this is with ACX 2.0+ blowers on them instead of stock blowers.
> The trick to stopping throttling is higher volts on the +v slider, at the +77v and 105 power limit with that bios I don't throttle even at 77C at all, lowers +v's I do throttle.


at what fan speed are your acx 2 running at ?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krizby*
> 
> Have you tried reapplying thermal paste ? if your temp rise up fast under load means you need to reapply the thermal paste and tighten the screws correctly so that pressure spread the paste evenly, I had to reapply mine couple times :/.
> at what fan speed are your acx 2 running at ?


Oh yeah, I forgot to say, I have them at 27% to 50C 100% at 70c in Afterburner custom fan profile but the game I play the most I don't go above 60% fan, Diablo 3. They only go to 77C Furmark maxed out 3850x2160, 8 MSAA but Furmark does really close to 100% Power Limit maxed. I'll log next time I do a rift in Diablo 3 and tell you the temps and fan speeds.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> My cards ran at 100 percent fan speed. Didn't stop them from throttling.


Do as krizby said and do a repasting job with some fresh TIM. It was probably plastered on in a horrible fashion.

You could also try a bios that lowers the voltage to 1.15v. From what I've seen some users on here can still get around 1300 MHz on a Titan X even with the lower than stock voltage.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Do as krizby said and do a repasting job with some fresh TIM. It was probably plastered on in a horrible fashion.
> 
> You could also try a bios that lowers the voltage to 1.15v. From what I've seen some users on here can still get around 1300 MHz on a Titan X even with the lower than stock voltage.


I've owned about 6 Titan X's and they all ran hot. I went ahead and bought hybrid coolers. Perhaps replying the paste could have helped on one or two but all 6?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> With MaxAir bios, cards at 1436/3985 +77v 105 Power Limit my cards in SLI max out in Furmark at 4k, 8 MSAA on a 4K G-Sync screen, top card goes no higher then 77C, bottom 68C, but this is with ACX 2.0+ blowers on them instead of stock blowers.
> The trick to stopping throttling is higher volts on the +v slider, at the +77v and 105 power limit with that bios I don't throttle even at 77C at all, lowers +v's I do throttle.


 MSILog.txt 29k .txt file


My fans don't go above 70% playing Diablo 3 and my temps don't go above 62C. Had to copy and paste the info from the .htm log, Overclock won't let us attach .htm files.


----------



## krizby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *krizby*
> 
> Have you tried reapplying thermal paste ? if your temp rise up fast under load means you need to reapply the thermal paste and tighten the screws correctly so that pressure spread the paste evenly, I had to reapply mine couple times :/.
> at what fan speed are your acx 2 running at ?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, I forgot to say, I have them at 27% to 50C 100% at 70c in Afterburner custom fan profile but the game I play the most I don't go above 60% fan, Diablo 3. They only go to 77C Furmark maxed out 3850x2160, 8 MSAA but Furmark does really close to 100% Power Limit maxed. I'll log next time I do a rift in Diablo 3 and tell you the temps and fan speeds.
Click to expand...

wow I can imagine 2 jet engine running inside your pc







, the ACX 2+ fan tend to get loud at above 55% fan speed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I've owned about 6 Titan X's and they all ran hot. I went ahead and bought hybrid coolers. Perhaps replying the paste could have helped on one or two but all 6?


In my case reapply new TIM helped about 3-4 degree C with the stock cooler and putting 1 fan between the front intake and the card helped another 2 degree C which let me keep the fan @ 60% and temp at 80. How are the temps and clocks of your titan x with the hybrid coolers ?


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I've owned about 6 Titan X's and they all ran hot. I went ahead and bought hybrid coolers. Perhaps replying the paste could have helped on one or two but all 6?


You never know unless you find out. There's been Titan X's with missing thermal pads, bad bad pasting could happen top any card. It is odd though. Also remember some users may have the A/C on constantly affecting ambients. During summer people with blocks would barely hit 40C whereas I'd be in the 45-48C range.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krizby*
> 
> wow I can imagine 2 jet engine running inside your pc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , the ACX 2+ fan tend to get loud at above 55% fan speed
> In my case reapply new TIM helped about 3-4 degree C with the stock cooler and putting 1 fan between the front intake and the card helped another 2 degree C which let me keep the fan @ 60% and temp at 80. How are the temps and clocks of your titan x with the hybrid coolers ?


My Hybrids hover around 46-50c in Firestrike 4k. Pretty much the hottest they'll get being pushed to the max with fans running at 20-30 percent.


----------



## mypickaxe

Unless they're blowing chilled air down onto the card, they're probably not being entirely truthful.


----------



## cstkl1

Shouldnt have winged it. Graphically the textures its kindda blurry.

Doing the tuts n wearing headphones.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Do as krizby said and do a repasting job with some fresh TIM. It was probably plastered on in a horrible fashion.
> 
> You could also try a bios that lowers the voltage to 1.15v. From what I've seen some users on here can still get around 1300 MHz on a Titan X even with the lower than stock voltage.


The stock VID table is based on ASIC resulting in every card scaling differently with frequency, using a different bios for this shouldn't make too much difference in temps when using default voltage on the stock BIOS.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldnt have winged it. Graphically the textures its kindda blurry.
> 
> Doing the tuts n wearing headphones.


Thinking or pre-ordering this game for $26.99. Worth it?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I've owned about 6 Titan X's and they all ran hot. I went ahead and bought hybrid coolers. Perhaps replying the paste could have helped on one or two but all 6?


Put them under water


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Put them under water


Purchased EVGA Hybrids. Work great cept for one that's defective.Will be replaced soon.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Just purchased an LG 34UM95 34" 21:9 monitor for $499.99 with no tax and free shipping. FInally going to retire my 27" 1440p monitor. Officially pumped!










Also purchased Just Cause 3, Rainbow Six Siege, Assassins Creed Syndicate and The Division for a total of $106. I love PC gaming.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Just purchased an LG 34UM95 34" 21:9 monitor for $499.99 with no tax and free shipping. FInally going to retire my 27" 1440p monitor. Officially pumped!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also purchased Just Cause 3, Rainbow Six Siege, Assassins Creed Syndicate and The Division for a total of $106. I love PC gaming.


If you love pc gaming, then why do you have an monitor without G-sync and only 60hz?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> If you love pc gaming, then why do you have an monitor without G-sync and only 60hz?


Cuz I don't care and the only large screen with G-Sync costs $1300? I don't usually see screen tear anyways as long as I hit 65 frames or higher or enable v sync.60 Hz is fine with me. I'm not in any pro leagues.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Just purchased an LG 34UM95 34" 21:9 monitor for $499.99 with no tax and free shipping. FInally going to retire my 27" 1440p monitor. Officially pumped!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also purchased Just Cause 3, Rainbow Six Siege, Assassins Creed Syndicate and The Division for a total of $106. I love PC gaming.


Eh 21:9 thing tried it. Too many games has issue with it. Also once ure used to 100-144fps gaming.. No turning back.
Acs.. Terrible sli
R6s overprice terrible sli.. If this was at usd 30/40 It would have been fps game if the year. Teamwork n mic is key. Problem is 80% of the ppl out there all solo asses.
Division looks good but i expect sli issues etc. ubi seems to be using the same game engine with the same flaws.

Just cause 3 bought it full. If sli is crap n theres a lot of popins( check the vids there is.. N i expect things to get worse with sli, high fps etc) .. Refund. I cant stand popins.
Dude u should get gsync if ure really a gamer. No turning back after it.

Really cheap the price u bought all those games.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Eh 21:9 thing tried it. Too many games has issue with it. Also once ure used to 100-144fps gaming.. No turning back.
> Acs.. Terrible sli
> R6s overprice terrible sli.. If this was at usd 30/40 It would have been fps game if the year. Teamwork n mic is key. Problem is 80% of the ppl out there all solo asses.
> Division looks good but i expect sli issues etc. ubi seems to be using the same game engine with the same flaws.
> 
> Just cause 3 bought it full. If sli is crap n theres a lot of popins( check the vids there is.. N i expect things to get worse with sli, high fps etc) .. Refund. I cant stand popins.
> Dude u should get gsync if ure really a gamer. No turning back after it.


I've owned a 21:9 monitor before and I loved it. Especially for movies. There are no good G-Sync monitors that I like.
There's a fix for Rainbow Six Siege SLI already and ACs runs fine for me. Great games. I also paid $27 for The Division and expect it to be great.


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I've owned a 21:9 monitor before and I loved it. Especially for movies. There are no good G-Sync monitors that I like.
> There's a fix for Rainbow Six Siege SLI already and ACs runs fine for me. Great games. I also paid $27 for The Division and expect it to be great.


what about Acer Predator X34 Curved IPS NVIDIA G-sync Gaming Monitor 21:9 WQHD Display with Built-in Overclocking 100Hz Refresh Rate Boost?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> what about Acer Predator X34 Curved IPS NVIDIA G-sync Gaming Monitor 21:9 WQHD Display with Built-in Overclocking 100Hz Refresh Rate Boost?


Hmmm... $499 34" LG 60Hz no G-Sync or $1300 + taxes 34" Acer with the exact same panel but with G-Sync and 40 more Hz. Meh, I'll save myself about $900 thank you very much.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Eh 21:9 thing tried it. Too many games has issue with it. Also once ure used to 100-144fps gaming.. No turning back.
> Acs.. Terrible sli
> R6s overprice terrible sli.. If this was at usd 30/40 It would have been fps game if the year. Teamwork n mic is key. Problem is 80% of the ppl out there all solo asses.
> Division looks good but i expect sli issues etc. ubi seems to be using the same game engine with the same flaws.
> 
> Just cause 3 bought it full. If sli is crap n theres a lot of popins( check the vids there is.. N i expect things to get worse with sli, high fps etc) .. Refund. I cant stand popins.
> Dude u should get gsync if ure really a gamer. No turning back after it.
> 
> Really cheap the price u bought all those games.


So I'm not a gamer if I don't have G-Sync? Lmao! I've been gaming for a long time bud. I game just fine without G-Sync. The only G-Sync model that looks decent is the Acer/Asus IPS 27 inch monitors. Why would I sell my current monitor for the same exact panel and size just because it has G-Sync? The Acer Predator costs $1300+ dollars so that's a no go. I'm bored with my current 1440p Dell monitor and I can sell it for around $250. That means i can upgrade to the 34" LG for $250 out of pocket. It will hold me over until better monitors arrive on the scene at much more affordable prices.


----------



## skypine27

Self Deleted. Not relevant.


----------



## bfedorov11

Anyone push more than 1.28v through the TX on ambient cooling? I will be firing up two cards with trim pots on them in a day or two.. trying to get an idea of what is safe and what is crazy


----------



## Orthello

The solder points were too small for me to attempt to try it , otherwise i could have tried it at -25c and taken the higher voltage for a spin.

It will be interesting to see if GM200 Maxwell goes further with more voltage .. i'm 50/50 as to if it will help beyond 1.27v. My experience with the GM204 cores up to 1.45v was not what i'd call great.

If you're talking ambient watercooling up to 1.3v should be ok , 1.35 for a short burst . That's how far i would take it , unless subzero.


----------



## G227

*5820K bottleneck for SLI X? & Dedicated PHYSX card*

Hi all,

So after finally going SLI, I was happy with the added performance that I got in TW3







. But two things keep bothering me:

a) M*y GPU utilization often hangs in 80-85% on GPU1 & 90-92% on GPU2* (regardless of driver I try). Compared to the max I get (94% & 99%) *it drops the FPS from 75-80 to 62-65 so around 15-20%*. That's a LOT







. I have noticed that this usually happens when I load the game for 1-2 mins, in certain areas and always when it rains.

*So is this just a bad optimization.* (particularly those of you who played TW3 on SLI setups), *or do I have a bottleneck somewhere/in CPU?* I have read that raining is processed by CPU, so this would indicate that my 5820K is not enough - would going to 5960x help (I'm building another PC for a friend so I could reuse the old 5820K)? More info bellow:
- TX SLI @1,274V, 1500MHz, 8050MHz; CPU: 5820K @1,365V, 4,7GHz
- Dropping GPU OC to default dropped the FPS, but increased the utilization somewhat
- Dropping CPU OC to default or going from 4,5 to 4,7 didn't do anything

b) *Micro-stutter :/ - higher FPS, but overall less smooth* (even w. Gsync). No tinkering in NVidia CP helped, until I *set the PhysX to CPU.The micro-stutter decreased a lot*. Puzzled, I went online and found this: http://www.volnapc.com/all-posts/how-much-difference-does-a-dedicated-physx-card-make. Long story short, he got boost in FPS and decreased frametime varience with his SLI Titan by adding 650Ti as dedicated PhysX card. *Look at this metro last light graph:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I'm interested in trying - I think that PhysX to CPU is not ideal (loosing effects, not efficient), but its so much smoother.But with SLI TX I would need something like 960/970 for that. In normal situations, it's a different story (not economical, only certain games use it etc.), but here I think it could work. Opinions?

Thanks


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> The solder points were too small for me to attempt to try it , otherwise i could have tried it at -25c and taken the higher voltage for a spin.
> 
> It will be interesting to see if GM200 Maxwell goes further with more voltage .. i'm 50/50 as to if it will help beyond 1.27v. My experience with the GM204 cores up to 1.45v was not what i'd call great.
> 
> If you're talking ambient watercooling up to 1.3v should be ok , 1.35 for a short burst . That's how far i would take it , unless subzero.


That about what I was thinking. I am not expecting huge gains since maxwell prefers cold over voltage. The cards only benched 1530 so they're not golden. Hopefully lack of results will motivate me to get into subzero again











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> *5820K bottleneck for SLI X? & Dedicated PHYSX card*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> So after finally going SLI, I was happy with the added performance that I got in TW3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But two things keep bothering me:
> 
> a) M*y GPU utilization often hangs in 80-85% on GPU1 & 90-92% on GPU2* (regardless of driver I try). Compared to the max I get (94% & 99%) *it drops the FPS from 75-80 to 62-65 so around 15-20%*. That's a LOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have noticed that this usually happens when I load the game for 1-2 mins, in certain areas and always when it rains.
> 
> *So is this just a bad optimization.* (particularly those of you who played TW3 on SLI setups), *or do I have a bottleneck somewhere/in CPU?* I have read that raining is processed by CPU, so this would indicate that my 5820K is not enough - would going to 5960x help (I'm building another PC for a friend so I could reuse the old 5820K)? More info bellow:
> - TX SLI @1,274V, 1500MHz, 8050MHz; CPU: 5820K @1,365V, 4,7GHz
> - Dropping GPU OC to default dropped the FPS, but increased the utilization somewhat
> - Dropping CPU OC to default or going from 4,5 to 4,7 didn't do anything
> 
> b) *Micro-stutter :/ - higher FPS, but overall less smooth* (even w. Gsync). No tinkering in NVidia CP helped, until I *set the PhysX to CPU.The micro-stutter decreased a lot*. Puzzled, I went online and found this: http://www.volnapc.com/all-posts/how-much-difference-does-a-dedicated-physx-card-make. Long story short, he got boost in FPS and decreased frametime varience with his SLI Titan by adding 650Ti as dedicated PhysX card. *Look at this metro last light graph:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm interested in trying - I think that PhysX to CPU is not ideal (loosing effects, not efficient), but its so much smoother.But with SLI TX I would need something like 960/970 for that. In normal situations, it's a different story (not economical, only certain games use it etc.), but here I think it could work. Opinions?
> 
> Thanks






What resolution? I haven't played it since the summer, but I was using 2x TX on a 4k monitor with gysnc. I did not have microshutter but sometimes had texture pop-in. I believe it is the game's engine. I modded all the config files and thought it made a difference. I had physx on auto.

Maybe try with one card/disable sli, lower setttings if needed, and see if you still have microshutter.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> *5820K bottleneck for SLI X? & Dedicated PHYSX card*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> So after finally going SLI, I was happy with the added performance that I got in TW3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But two things keep bothering me:
> 
> a) M*y GPU utilization often hangs in 80-85% on GPU1 & 90-92% on GPU2* (regardless of driver I try). Compared to the max I get (94% & 99%) *it drops the FPS from 75-80 to 62-65 so around 15-20%*. That's a LOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have noticed that this usually happens when I load the game for 1-2 mins, in certain areas and always when it rains.
> 
> *So is this just a bad optimization.* (particularly those of you who played TW3 on SLI setups), *or do I have a bottleneck somewhere/in CPU?* I have read that raining is processed by CPU, so this would indicate that my 5820K is not enough - would going to 5960x help (I'm building another PC for a friend so I could reuse the old 5820K)? More info bellow:
> - TX SLI @1,274V, 1500MHz, 8050MHz; CPU: 5820K @1,365V, 4,7GHz
> - Dropping GPU OC to default dropped the FPS, but increased the utilization somewhat
> - Dropping CPU OC to default or going from 4,5 to 4,7 didn't do anything
> 
> b) *Micro-stutter :/ - higher FPS, but overall less smooth* (even w. Gsync). No tinkering in NVidia CP helped, until I *set the PhysX to CPU.The micro-stutter decreased a lot*. Puzzled, I went online and found this: http://www.volnapc.com/all-posts/how-much-difference-does-a-dedicated-physx-card-make. Long story short, he got boost in FPS and decreased frametime varience with his SLI Titan by adding 650Ti as dedicated PhysX card. *Look at this metro last light graph:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm interested in trying - I think that PhysX to CPU is not ideal (loosing effects, not efficient), but its so much smoother.But with SLI TX I would need something like 960/970 for that. In normal situations, it's a different story (not economical, only certain games use it etc.), but here I think it could work. Opinions?
> 
> Thanks


Back when I had a 3820 with a 5Ghz OC and then jumped to my current 4930K I got far better performance overall. At stock I was getting similar numbers to my 3820 with OC. After getting my 4930k bumped up I was a bit faster and GPU's where used at neat 100% in games that could take my tri-SLI 780's at the time.


----------



## krizby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> *5820K bottleneck for SLI X? & Dedicated PHYSX card*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> So after finally going SLI, I was happy with the added performance that I got in TW3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But two things keep bothering me:
> 
> a) M*y GPU utilization often hangs in 80-85% on GPU1 & 90-92% on GPU2* (regardless of driver I try). Compared to the max I get (94% & 99%) *it drops the FPS from 75-80 to 62-65 so around 15-20%*. That's a LOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have noticed that this usually happens when I load the game for 1-2 mins, in certain areas and always when it rains.
> 
> *So is this just a bad optimization.* (particularly those of you who played TW3 on SLI setups), *or do I have a bottleneck somewhere/in CPU?* I have read that raining is processed by CPU, so this would indicate that my 5820K is not enough - would going to 5960x help (I'm building another PC for a friend so I could reuse the old 5820K)? More info bellow:
> - TX SLI @1,274V, 1500MHz, 8050MHz; CPU: 5820K @1,365V, 4,7GHz
> - Dropping GPU OC to default dropped the FPS, but increased the utilization somewhat
> - Dropping CPU OC to default or going from 4,5 to 4,7 didn't do anything
> 
> b) *Micro-stutter :/ - higher FPS, but overall less smooth* (even w. Gsync). No tinkering in NVidia CP helped, until I *set the PhysX to CPU.The micro-stutter decreased a lot*. Puzzled, I went online and found this: http://www.volnapc.com/all-posts/how-much-difference-does-a-dedicated-physx-card-make. Long story short, he got boost in FPS and decreased frametime varience with his SLI Titan by adding 650Ti as dedicated PhysX card. *Look at this metro last light graph:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm interested in trying - I think that PhysX to CPU is not ideal (loosing effects, not efficient), but its so much smoother.But with SLI TX I would need something like 960/970 for that. In normal situations, it's a different story (not economical, only certain games use it etc.), but here I think it could work. Opinions?
> 
> Thanks


I think the utilization is lower when overclocked compare to default is due to the SLI frame pacing technology, since your cards have more leg room when overclocked but still have to wait for a certain amount of time to output new frames anyways.
Dedicated physicx is pretty much old news already.
In TW3 I dont notice anything difference with or without Gsync, maybe you can try playing TW3 without Gsync ?


----------



## skypine27

A while back, before going 2 x Titan X's I did the dedicated Physx experiment:
I ran 2 x 980's SLI + 1 x 750 Ti as a Physx card and it did NOTHING in real world gameplay but did improve Batman benchmarks a bit.

I wouldn't bother with it again, the 3rd card (air-cooled as well most likely) ruins the looks as well.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> *5820K bottleneck for SLI X? & Dedicated PHYSX card*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> So after finally going SLI, I was happy with the added performance that I got in TW3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But two things keep bothering me:
> 
> a) M*y GPU utilization often hangs in 80-85% on GPU1 & 90-92% on GPU2* (regardless of driver I try). Compared to the max I get (94% & 99%) *it drops the FPS from 75-80 to 62-65 so around 15-20%*. That's a LOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have noticed that this usually happens when I load the game for 1-2 mins, in certain areas and always when it rains.
> 
> *So is this just a bad optimization.* (particularly those of you who played TW3 on SLI setups), *or do I have a bottleneck somewhere/in CPU?* I have read that raining is processed by CPU, so this would indicate that my 5820K is not enough - would going to 5960x help (I'm building another PC for a friend so I could reuse the old 5820K)? More info bellow:
> - TX SLI @1,274V, 1500MHz, 8050MHz; CPU: 5820K @1,365V, 4,7GHz
> - Dropping GPU OC to default dropped the FPS, but increased the utilization somewhat
> - Dropping CPU OC to default or going from 4,5 to 4,7 didn't do anything
> 
> b) *Micro-stutter :/ - higher FPS, but overall less smooth* (even w. Gsync). No tinkering in NVidia CP helped, until I *set the PhysX to CPU.The micro-stutter decreased a lot*. Puzzled, I went online and found this: http://www.volnapc.com/all-posts/how-much-difference-does-a-dedicated-physx-card-make. Long story short, he got boost in FPS and decreased frametime varience with his SLI Titan by adding 650Ti as dedicated PhysX card. *Look at this metro last light graph:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm interested in trying - I think that PhysX to CPU is not ideal (loosing effects, not efficient), but its so much smoother.But with SLI TX I would need something like 960/970 for that. In normal situations, it's a different story (not economical, only certain games use it etc.), but here I think it could work. Opinions?
> 
> Thanks


Are you setting cpu priority to high for Witcher 3? Launch witcher 3, alt-tab out, task manager, details on witcher 3, set cpu priority to high.

Should help out some.

I don't have any of the issues you are describing using a 5930K, sounds like it might be something small like you forgot to change the NVidia control panel settings to max performance instead of adaptive last time you installed a new driver.


----------



## wintershrinkage

Hey guys, so i just finished getting my 2 titan x's up and running both with water blocks, 2 pumps and 2x360 rads. I have never had my temperature go over 28C. What is the best bios i can run to really put these things to the test. I am running a 5930k, 32gb ram and R5E with 3 rog swift's. I like to game at max settings and usually play games like, GTA5, Killingfloor, dying light and project cars. Any help would be great, thanks!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wintershrinkage*
> 
> Hey guys, so i just finished getting my 2 titan x's up and running both with water blocks, 2 pumps and 2x360 rads. I have never had my temperature go over 28C. What is the best bios i can run to really put these things to the test. I am running a 5930k, 32gb ram and R5E with 3 rog swift's. I like to game at max settings and usually play games like, GTA5, Killingfloor, dying light and project cars. Any help would be great, thanks!


any of the 1.281V bioses in the OP.


----------



## beginner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> any of the 1.281V bioses in the OP.


Is there? I'm a fair bit behind but I thought we maxed out at 1.274? Wouldn't mine a little extra..


----------



## cstkl1

Titan x does it again n again proving its worth..
Bad coding?? Optimization?? No sli??

NP.


----------



## krizby

yeah seems like overkill systems just seem right with bad console port games


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krizby*
> 
> yeah seems like overkill systems just seem right with bad console port games


Not overkill dude.
Some ppl are happy with 30 n say 60 is overkill
Some are blind saying no AA at 4k n happy at 30

Its about expectations vs delivery.. Titan X delivers regardless.

Overkill is the wrong term as it preaches " Ure world = my/everybody's world".

I pity that dude a month back who started a thread about getting two 980 vs a 980ti. I told him to get the later. He is gonna learn the hardway that most games are not good on multi gpu. He got two 980.

Pascal titan n especially volta titan is going be bliss.


----------



## krizby

I was talking about 12GB vram on titan x are considered overkill by most people however bad console port games easily used > 6GB, that makes the titan x noticeably faster than 980ti in those cases.

About SLI i prefer playing FPS games as early as they come out and sli or crossfire just dont seem to cut it, i had the 980 before and between 980 SLI and a single Titan X i chose the titan x even though i have to spend a little more for a little less performance


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beginner1*
> 
> Is there? I'm a fair bit behind but I thought we maxed out at 1.274? Wouldn't mine a little extra..


I flashed the "GM200-ULTIMATE-1281mv" ROM a few hours ago. I have an EK block on mine, temps idle about 28 degrees C, then around 41 to 55 depending on the game with a Turbo fan profile set in my Asus X99 system.

Curious though: Precision X shows 1.274v in on-screen display in game.

So far I've been stable with a +500 MHz GPU and Memory clock offset [1512 MHz / 4000 MHz (8000 MHz effective)] and +74mv in the overvoltage department. Ran Firestrike / Extreme / Ultra to completion multiple times, then played some Project Cars and Batman Arkham Knight until a few minutes ago. Was unstable in Firestrike at 1520 MHz, so I backed it down, then started dropping the overvoltage until I came to a happy medium.


----------



## mypickaxe

CVMv8iZU4AA7Wpp.jpg 88k .jpg file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> I flashed the "GM200-ULTIMATE-1281mv" ROM a few hours ago. I have an EK block on mine, temps idle about 28 degrees C, then around 41 to 55 depending on the game with a Turbo fan profile set in my Asus X99 system.
> 
> So far I've been stable with a +500 MHz GPU and Memory clock offset [1512 MHz / 4000 MHz (8000 MHz effective)] and +74mv in the overvoltage department. Ran Firestrike / Extreme / Ultra to completion multiple times, then played some Project Cars and Batman Arkham Knight until a few minutes ago. Was unstable in Firestrike at 1520 MHz, so I backed it down, then started dropping the overvoltage until I came to a happy medium.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krizby*
> 
> I was talking about 12GB vram on titan x are considered overkill by most people however bad console port games easily used > 6GB, that makes the titan x noticeably faster than 980ti in those cases.
> 
> About SLI i prefer playing FPS games as early as they come out and sli or crossfire just dont seem to cut it, i had the 980 before and between 980 SLI and a single Titan X i chose the titan x even though i have to spend a little more for a little less performance


vram n ram..
They are like when ure taking ppl out for dinner
Its ok to order more rather than have ordered not enough.

Was already maxing out 6gb a few times on titan blacks n was stuttering when that happens.
Told tons of ppl but they all like labeling "console port" n "badly optimization" based on how much crysis 3 was using. I cant wait till things get patched etc.. If not there will be a backlog of games..
Technically 8gb is perfect atm..99% of the time.

Pascal i hoping for more than 12 n hope to be rocking a kabylake 64gb 4800mgz rams. HBM 16gb will be bliss n we will finally see 4k slowly being a reality. Volta should deliver it a home run. Then again game devs by then should be able to tax gpus more with new tech thanks to dx12..so maybe mot.


----------



## HatallaS

Yep. That's why I am holding off buying a second TX. I am hoping the next gen top card will be cheaper and perform maybe 99% or if not better than the TX. Thus making it better for SLI and keeping the Titan for a TV gaming/entertainment system. But damn they can not come out sooner.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> vram n ram..
> They are like when ure taking ppl out for dinner
> Its ok to order more rather than have ordered not enough.
> 
> Was already maxing out 6gb a few times on titan blacks n was stuttering when that happens.
> Told tons of ppl but they all like labeling "console port" n "badly optimization" based on how much crysis 3 was using. I cant wait till things get patched etc.. If not there will be a backlog of games..
> Technically 8gb is perfect atm..99% of the time.
> 
> Pascal i hoping for more than 12 n hope to be rocking a kabylake 64gb 4800mgz rams. HBM 16gb will be bliss n we will finally see 4k slowly being a reality. Volta should deliver it a home run. Then again game devs by then should be able to tax gpus more with new tech thanks to dx12..so maybe mot.


----------



## toncij

TitanX is the best single-GPU and that can't be bad. Still, 980Ti with its 6GB of VRAM is simply too good for most people. TitanX makes more sense for 4K and 5K and then, since it is too slow, it is expected to put 2-4 in an SLI.

The unfortunate thing with DX11 games is that those sometimes work poorly and sometimes not at all in SLI. For a regular player 980Ti is pretty much a better choice unless overclocking TX to 1200+.

Still, Pascal next year comes with double the amount of transistors and HBM with 16GB of VRAM, which will certainly equal to a minimum of 50% more performance (and I expect 75% or even more) for the next Titan (summer 2016). From that PoV, it is a much better choice to avoid burning a lot of cash to current gent cards and wait patiently.

Keep in mind DX12 games can utilize dual GPU RAM as a single volume and API is much better for multi-GPU (SSR) so even mutli-GPU will be much better next year.

Not only 4K, but 5K will be a reality next year.


----------



## HatallaS

Unless they make a glossy 4K, I will stick to ultra wide 1440p.

I don't understand the point of making 4K panels and having it not show its true beauty by using that horrible coating on it.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> TitanX is the best single-GPU and that can't be bad. Still, 980Ti with its 6GB of VRAM is simply too good for most people. TitanX makes more sense for 4K and 5K and then, since it is too slow, it is expected to put 2-4 in an SLI.
> 
> The unfortunate thing with DX11 games is that those sometimes work poorly and sometimes not at all in SLI. For a regular player 980Ti is pretty much a better choice unless overclocking TX to 1200+.
> 
> Still, Pascal next year comes with double the amount of transistors and HBM with 16GB of VRAM, which will certainly equal to a minimum of 50% more performance (and I expect 75% or even more) for the next Titan (summer 2016). From that PoV, it is a much better choice to avoid burning a lot of cash to current gent cards and wait patiently.
> 
> Keep in mind DX12 games can utilize dual GPU RAM as a single volume and API is much better for multi-GPU (SSR) so even mutli-GPU will be much better next year.
> 
> Not only 4K, but 5K will be a reality next year.


Remember for all vram used for game engine to work properly for multigpu.. It needs a equivalent amount of ram reserve.. So 64gb ram ftw.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> Unless they make a glossy 4K, I will stick to ultra wide 1440p.
> 
> I don't understand the point of making 4K panels and having it not show its true beauty by using that horrible coating on it.


Display port 1.3.. Thats the key requirement that will indicate the panels will be hitting 4k 120.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> Unless they make a glossy 4K, I will stick to ultra wide 1440p.
> 
> I don't understand the point of making 4K panels and having it not show its true beauty by using that horrible coating on it.


5K screens (Dell at least) are glossy and it looks great. I had two. I don't have them due to annoying problems with Windows, a system not at all mature enough for high-PPI screens (unlike Mac OS X).


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> TitanX is the best single-GPU and that can't be bad. Still, 980Ti with its 6GB of VRAM is simply too good for most people. TitanX makes more sense for 4K and 5K and then, since it is too slow, it is expected to put 2-4 in an SLI.
> 
> The unfortunate thing with DX11 games is that those sometimes work poorly and sometimes not at all in SLI. For a regular player 980Ti is pretty much a better choice unless overclocking TX to 1200+.


My TitanX SLI runs at the same overclock as my single 980Ti rig (MSI 980Ti) @1450 or so generally. So not too sure about TitanX being too slow, I think I can even bench at higher OC on the TitanXs, I don't really push the 980Ti rig. I have some benches around here someplace with the TitanX SLI at 1520, and that's right stout. But my 980Ti is stock BIOS, on air, and in a 3770K rig, so it's not quite as hopped up as the TX/X99 rig.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> My TitanX SLI runs at the same overclock as my single 980Ti rig (MSI 980Ti) @1450 or so generally. So not too sure about TitanX being too slow, I think I can even bench at higher OC on the TitanXs, I don't really push the 980Ti rig. I have some benches around here someplace with the TitanX SLI at 1520, and that's right stout. But my 980Ti is stock BIOS, on air, and in a 3770K rig, so it's not quite as hopped up as the TX/X99 rig.


No, I wasn't going to say TitanX is worse than 980Ti, but almost the same and for a significantly less money. That's all. Of course, TX is faster clock for clock, but still...


----------



## hotrod717

Can someone please post EVGA std. Titan x bios ver. 84 00 1F 00 01 - (non- sc). Having some issues with card after flashing to vanilla nvidia posted in op. Thanks!


----------



## DADDYDC650

Anyone know where I can find a stock PNY Titan X bios?


----------



## HatallaS

I know it has been answered before, but I can not find it.
Could I please get some numbers from OC guys under water?


----------



## 2002sn95gt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> I know it has been answered before, but I can not find it.
> Could I please get some numbers from OC guys under water?


what kind of numbers are you looking for? benchmark scores, temps, clock speeds?


----------



## HatallaS

Yeah OC bios and temps? I find my temps really hot for a 360 radiator. (I can go up to 60) and in a room at 25* I idle at 35* with the fans at 1700!


----------



## 2002sn95gt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> Yeah OC bios and temps? I find my temps really hot for a 360 radiator. (I can go up to 60) and in a room at 25* I idle at 35* with the fans at 1700!


i have 2 cards in sli. both are EVGA cards non sc with EK water blocks and modded hydro copper bios. 1.28 volts gpuz and afterburner report the voltage at 1.274 but i dont think it can read any higher than that.

1 card will do 1493 if on boost clock and i add to the offset. or 1500 with boost clock tables disabled. my other card which i switched to my primary clocks a little higher when im not in sli. had it do 1576 with artifacts seems stable around 1555 with 1.3 volt bios. those speeds were in witcher 3

my temps are low. i have a 140x560x45 copper radiator quad 140. it is outside of my case so there is no warm air feeding it. idle is about 21 to24c load is around 38 to 43 doesn't matter if its 1 card or both in sli that's how hot the chip will get. GPU are in their own loop CPU is using corsair h100i dual 120 rad.

are you running 2 cards or 1 card on a 360. i think a 280 or 360 is more than enough for 1 card but for 2 i would have gone bigger. is your cpu in the loop too?


----------



## HatallaS

Hey thanks. No my CPU has its on 280.
Just one Titan on the 360.

Ok maybe I put the TIM wrong or just too much.


----------



## mypickaxe

64 GB of RAM also slows down the system to a degree, especially during POST. But it is helpful for when you really do need it (Video / Photo manipulation on a professional scale, running a bunch of simultaneous VMs, etc.)


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> 64 GB of RAM also slows down the system to a degree, especially during POST. But it is helpful for when you really do need it (Video / Photo manipulation on a professional scale, running a bunch of simultaneous VMs, etc.)


Set ure rams timings/subtimings/skews manually. Fast boot enabled. Uefi install windows.


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2002sn95gt*
> 
> what kind of numbers are you looking for? benchmark scores, temps, clock speeds?


1512 MHz GPU (Hydro Copper BIOS, "Ultimate" mod *see OP*)
4000 MHz RAM (8000 effective)

18212 Firestrike score (overall score with a 5930K at 4.1 GHz - scaled back overclock to do it right, want AVX to work.)

~51 degrees Celsius at high point.

Ran OCCT GPU burn for 10 minutes with 5 minute cooldown monitoring, passed.

Card idles at 28. In game, usually between 40-45, can go up to 50 and sometimes 55 depending on game, room temperature, fan speed, etc.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beginner1*
> 
> Is there? I'm a fair bit behind but I thought we maxed out at 1.274? Wouldn't mine a little extra..


bios at 1.281V, OS-based tools read this as 1.274V, and depending on the ASIC the card will run at 1.265-ish volts under load (droop) when measured with a DMM directly.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> 64 GB of RAM also slows down the system to a degree, especially during POST. But it is helpful for when you really do need it (Video / Photo manipulation on a professional scale, running a bunch of simultaneous VMs, etc.)


Think of all the tabs you can open in chrome!


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Think of all the tabs you can open in chrome!


LOL, true dat! The way Chrome works now is almost like a VM. It has come a long way since the early days of being a light browser.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> LOL, true dat! The way Chrome works now is almost like a VM. It has come a long way since the early days of being a light browser.


sheyster, does coming down from 1.274v to 1.234v (or the lowest available in your modded bios pack) significantly decreases heat output?

I know the OC won't be affected much.


----------



## 2002sn95gt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> sheyster, does coming down from 1.274v to 1.234v (or the lowest available in your modded bios pack) significantly decreases heat output?
> 
> I know the OC won't be affected much.


when i still had my first titan x on stock bios and overclocked i used to run 1448 clock and +400 memory asic was 70.2 and fan was set aggressive temps usually stayed around 68 in an air conditioned room.

when i used the MAXAIR2 bios 1.256 volts and clock speed trying to reach 1500 before throttling temps went up by at least 5c

the stock reference cooler is just to weak and too loud. it was meant for the 780 and 980 just isn't efficient enough at removing heat from an overclocked titan x. i think Nvidia purposely set a low clock and voltage for that card too keep heat down.

if you are running a single card the ARCTIC Accelero Xtreme IV is a good air cooler, should keep you under 55c to prevent any throttling. they cost about $80 its quiet too.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2002sn95gt*
> 
> when i still had my first titan x on stock bios and overclocked i used to run 1448 clock and +400 memory asic was 70.2 and fan was set aggressive temps usually stayed around 68 in an air conditioned room.
> 
> when i used the MAXAIR2 bios 1.256 volts and clock speed trying to reach 1500 before throttling temps went up by at least 5c
> 
> the stock reference cooler is just to weak and too loud. it was meant for the 780 and 980 just isn't efficient enough at removing heat from an overclocked titan x. i think Nvidia purposely set a low clock and voltage for that card too keep heat down.
> 
> if you are running a single card the ARCTIC Accelero Xtreme IV is a good air cooler, should keep you under 55c to prevent any throttling. they cost about $80 its quiet too.


I have the EVGA hybrid cooler, but with this cooler it's reaching uncomfortable temps of over 65c. With 2x Gentle Typhoon AP15 push pull.

I was wondering if I can use a lower volt bios to make the temps lower when gaming. Currently I am at 1.274v.

If I was to consider an air cooled replacement, it's the mk26 from prolimatech and not the extreme 3/4. I've seen somewhere that you don't have to remove the stock vrm/vram heatsink to fit the mk26 on a titan x / 9xx series board.


----------



## HatallaS

Any of you guys play rainbow 6 siege? I am getting super low FPS, about 45 outside and indoors 100 in ultra settings.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> sheyster, does coming down from 1.274v to 1.234v (or the lowest available in your modded bios pack) significantly decreases heat output?
> 
> I know the OC won't be affected much.


I'm using the 1.15v Ultimate BIOS myself and it runs very cool compared to higher voltage versions. Try the 1.23v version to see the difference for yourself.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I'm using the 1.15v Ultimate BIOS myself and it runs very cool compared to higher voltage versions. Try the 1.23v version to see the difference for yourself.


1.2 (1.205 actual) works very well. Thanks!


----------



## TK421

@sheyster - I keep getting greeen screen when cranking up OC running heaven in the background. Everything seems to work properly, system does not crash or hang but the screen just freezes solid green.

Maybe not enough voltage? I should back the OC down?


----------



## cstkl1

was bored...

cstkl1 --- 4790k @ 5.0Ghz --- Titan X @ 1508/2000Mhz --- 18544
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6723332


----------



## Hopesolo

I love my Titan [email protected] 1591/4000Mhz


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> @sheyster - I keep getting greeen screen when cranking up OC running heaven in the background. Everything seems to work properly, system does not crash or hang but the screen just freezes solid green.
> 
> Maybe not enough voltage? I should back the OC down?


Yes, try lower OC or the 1.23v Ultimate Bios. Before you do this you might want to do a clean driver install first and try one more time with the lower voltage Bios.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> was bored...
> 
> cstkl1 --- 4790k @ 5.0Ghz --- Titan X @ 1508/2000Mhz --- 18544
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6723332
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


http://www.overclock.net/t/872945/top-30-3d-mark-13-fire-strike-scores-in-crossfire-sli/0_20


----------



## Lordevan83

Hi guys, I just built this. It has 2 Asus Titan X and 1 EVGA Titan X SC in 3 way SLI. I haven't really push the hardware yet, but I'm going for a moderate overclock. Maybe like 1400/7500 MHz. I do need to be careful about temperature since radiator is only a 360.



Do you guys recommend EVGA precision x or Asus GPU Tweak 2 overclocking?

I assume that the bios for these reference cards are interchangeable? I think it would be easier to just flash all 3 cards with the same bios and link them when it comes to overclocking to make things easier. Do you guys know if EVGA's bio is better than Asus's or vice versa or should I go for one of the custom bios?

Is it worth while to mess with overvolting if I'm only going for 1400/7500 MHz? Will just increasing power draw to 110% get me there? If I do go with overvolting, can that be reliable done through software (precision x/gpu tweak 2), or should I flash custom bios? Thanks.


----------



## Silent Scone

That's awesome









Yeah, grab the VBIOS off the SC card and flash your other two with it using the latest version of NVFLASH. I believe the instructions are in the OP.


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordevan83*
> 
> Hi guys, I just built this. It has 2 Asus Titan X and 1 EVGA Titan X SC in 3 way SLI. I haven't really push the hardware yet, but I'm going for a moderate overclock. Maybe like 1400/7500 MHz. I do need to be careful about temperature since radiator is only a 360.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you guys recommend EVGA precision x or Asus GPU Tweak 2 overclocking?
> 
> I assume that the bios for these reference cards are interchangeable? I think it would be easier to just flash all 3 cards with the same bios and link them when it comes to overclocking to make things easier. Do you guys know if EVGA's bio is better than Asus's or vice versa or should I go for one of the custom bios?
> 
> Is it worth while to mess with overvolting if I'm only going for 1400/7500 MHz? Will just increasing power draw to 110% get me there? If I do go with overvolting, can that be reliable done through software (precision x/gpu tweak 2), or should I flash custom bios? Thanks.


Most people use precision. I would imagine you won't be able to push those cards hard for long periods of time. You could easily use another 360mm of rad space. 5960x? What are your temps?

You can use any bios. I would flash it to all 3 cards. I would stick to a stock bios.

Looks nice though. How do you like the case?


----------



## Lordevan83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> Most people use precision. I would imagine you won't be able to push those cards hard for long periods of time. You could easily use another 360mm of rad space. 5960x? What are your temps?
> 
> You can use any bios. I would flash it to all 3 cards. I would stick to a stock bios.
> 
> Looks nice though. How do you like the case?


It's a 5820k, which I hope won't bottleneck 3 titan x, GPU usage was pretty consistently over 90% across 3 cards. I haven't really stress test it. Just running short benchmarks with tomb raider, the temp is like 38 deg C, but I will probably do unigine later. I expect it to go up to like 50 deg. Since most games don't stress both GPU and CPU at the same time, I'm hoping that I can get by with just that radiator. More radiator would ruin the aesthetic of the case, so I rather run a little hot. The case is for looks. Definitely big on wow factor. My other cases are d frame mini and lian li pc-06, which just don't have the same presence. The S frame is kinda hard to work with. No real good spots on the bottom for pumps. You can fit one d5 under the PSU, but I was hoping to get a second pump in there. Cable management will be a nightmare which I haven't even gotten to yet.


----------



## mypickaxe

It depends on the mothb
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordevan83*
> 
> It's a 5820k, which I hope won't bottleneck 3 titan x, GPU usage was pretty consistently over 90% across 3 cards. I haven't really stress test it. Just running short benchmarks with tomb raider, the temp is like 38 deg C, but I will probably do unigine later. I expect it to go up to like 50 deg. Since most games don't stress both GPU and CPU at the same time, I'm hoping that I can get by with just that radiator. More radiator would ruin the aesthetic of the case, so I rather run a little hot. The case is for looks. Definitely big on wow factor. My other cases are d frame mini and lian li pc-06, which just don't have the same presence. The S frame is kinda hard to work with. No real good spots on the bottom for pumps. You can fit one d5 under the PSU, but I was hoping to get a second pump in there. Cable management will be a nightmare which I haven't even gotten to yet.


It depends on the motherboard. If you're getting 8/8/8 for the 3 cards, it should be fine. If you're getting 16/8/4 or 8/8/4 it could be an issue.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordevan83*
> 
> It's a 5820k, which I hope won't bottleneck 3 titan x, GPU usage was pretty consistently over 90% across 3 cards. I haven't really stress test it. Just running short benchmarks with tomb raider, the temp is like 38 deg C, but I will probably do unigine later. I expect it to go up to like 50 deg. Since most games don't stress both GPU and CPU at the same time, I'm hoping that I can get by with just that radiator. More radiator would ruin the aesthetic of the case, so I rather run a little hot. The case is for looks. Definitely big on wow factor. My other cases are d frame mini and lian li pc-06, which just don't have the same presence. The S frame is kinda hard to work with. No real good spots on the bottom for pumps. You can fit one d5 under the PSU, but I was hoping to get a second pump in there. Cable management will be a nightmare which I haven't even gotten to yet.


I am running a 560+280 push config with fans mostly around the 1k rpm mark . Could have added another 140+280 but i think that would be fugly..
Load temps gaming with good utilization of cpu n gpu
50-52 n cpu at 60s. Ambient 25c. This is after a long session.
Cpu [email protected] n both gpu at 1.17/1.23v 1405/7000. ( dont see the point of vram oc for gaming)
Heaven temps are arnd 40.

So guess just how loud u want ure fans at and howvis ure ambient temp..

A hybrid is just using a 120 but there is no heatdump from the vrms. Vrm heatdump are significant.

I would get a mora for ure situation or make a rad box.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/872945/top-30-3d-mark-13-fire-strike-scores-in-crossfire-sli/0_20


Arent those sli only?? Posted in firestrike single..

Gonna do a dead run for cpu at 5.25 n gpu with cylops bios .. Could do 1550/8150 last time.. Score to beat is 19.4k.


----------



## bfedorov11

Has anyone successfully measured voltage off the back of the TX?

I am reading off the spot on the der8auer guide and am getting much higher readings. I tried different grounds. I verified resistance on my pots and my jumpers.


----------



## ggp759

Hi. I have a strange question. EVGA Titan X owner flashed Sheyster Ultimate 1.15mv BIOS. My oc is +370 core and +200 memory. Is it possible that the closest i get to the core speed this voltage allows the card performs worse? At +390 core i get lower performance than +370 core. Is it weird or is it the norm? Thanks a lot.


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggp759*
> 
> Hi. I have a strange question. EVGA Titan X owner flashed Sheyster Ultimate 1.15mv BIOS. My oc is +370 core and +200 memory. Is it possible that the closest i get to the core speed this voltage allows the card performs worse? At +390 core i get lower performance than +370 core. Is it weird or is it the norm? Thanks a lot.


That's not unusual.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggp759*
> 
> Hi. I have a strange question. EVGA Titan X owner flashed Sheyster Ultimate 1.15mv BIOS. My oc is +370 core and +200 memory. Is it possible that the closest i get to the core speed this voltage allows the card performs worse? At +390 core i get lower performance than +370 core. Is it weird or is it the norm? Thanks a lot.


You are pretty much at the edge of what the chip can do. Its starting to stumble but not crash, yet. Thats the simplest way i can explain it. Maybe someone can do better.


----------



## ggp759

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> That's not unusual.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> You are pretty much at the edge of what the chip can do. Its starting to stumble but not crash, yet. Thats the simplest way i can explain it. Maybe someone can do better.


Thanks for the answers. When you say at the edge you mean the edge for the voltage yes?


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggp759*
> 
> Thanks for the answers. When you say at the edge you mean the edge for the voltage yes?


yes and no. More volts may or may not help. Every chip is different. Sometimes you just hit a wall regardless of voltage.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggp759*
> 
> Hi. I have a strange question. EVGA Titan X owner flashed Sheyster Ultimate 1.15mv BIOS. My oc is +370 core and +200 memory. Is it possible that the closest i get to the core speed this voltage allows the card performs worse? At +390 core i get lower performance than +370 core. Is it weird or is it the norm? Thanks a lot.


That last 26mhz.. Also depends how stable ure cpu is. Especially imc part related to ure rams..

On gpu oc its about the right volta to clock pairing..

My second gpu has holes in clock increase. Example +97 is unstable compared to +109. Using evga hydrocopper bios.. So watch those clock increase.. I generally do 25,26,25,26
Or 12,13,13,13,12,13 etc..


----------



## Lordevan83

Hey, do you guys ever run into power surge problems when benchmarking? Is that a sign of bad PSU or underpowered PSU?

My rig is 3x Titan X (stock asus bios) with 5820k on a Asus Rampage V extreme. 32 gig ram, 2ssd, 2hdd, 1 d5 pump, 6 fans. PSU is a Seasonic Platinum 1200W with cable mod sleeved cable set.

I can barely do any overclocking before running into power surge problems. Setup is only stable to a GPU clock off set of +125mhz. No voltage adjustment, power target only at 100%. No Vram overclocking. Any more and tomb raider or shadow of mordor benchmark will trigger power surge. On shadow of mordor this always happens toward the end of the benchmark. I don't think this is due to surge protect on the motherboard since it still happens when I disable the feature.

While running these cards individually on a 4790k, I'm able to do power target 110%, +112mv overvolting, +230mhz gpu offset and +500 mem offset off a Seasonic Platinum 860 PSU. Do I have a bad PSU? Or could this be something else? Thanks.


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordevan83*
> 
> Hey, do you guys ever run into power surge problems when benchmarking? Is that a sign of bad PSU or underpowered PSU?
> 
> My rig is 3x Titan X (stock asus bios) with 5820k on a Asus Rampage V extreme. 32 gig ram, 2ssd, 2hdd, 1 d5 pump, 6 fans. PSU is a Seasonic Platinum 1200W with cable mod sleeved cable set.
> 
> I can barely do any overclocking before running into power surge problems. Setup is only stable to a GPU clock off set of +125mhz. No voltage adjustment, power target only at 100%. No Vram overclocking. Any more and tomb raider or shadow of mordor benchmark will trigger power surge. On shadow of mordor this always happens toward the end of the benchmark. I don't think this is due to surge protect on the motherboard since it still happens when I disable the feature.
> 
> While running these cards individually on a 4790k, I'm able to do power target 110%, +112mv overvolting, +230mhz gpu offset and +500 mem offset off a Seasonic Platinum 860 PSU. Do I have a bad PSU? Or could this be something else? Thanks.


I don't thik it's "surging" but rather running out of power.

My 1000w won't push my 2 cards plus an OC CPU. It just shuts off when over powered. That's when I go over ~1450mhz or so. It's been a while, but I just settled with a lower OC.

What does it do when it "surges"?


----------



## Lordevan83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> What does it do when it "surges"?


The Asus motherboard's surge protection gets triggered.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordevan83*
> 
> Hey, do you guys ever run into power surge problems when benchmarking? Is that a sign of bad PSU or underpowered PSU?
> 
> My rig is 3x Titan X (stock asus bios) with 5820k on a Asus Rampage V extreme. 32 gig ram, 2ssd, 2hdd, 1 d5 pump, 6 fans. PSU is a Seasonic Platinum 1200W with cable mod sleeved cable set.
> 
> I can barely do any overclocking before running into power surge problems. Setup is only stable to a GPU clock off set of +125mhz. No voltage adjustment, power target only at 100%. No Vram overclocking. Any more and tomb raider or shadow of mordor benchmark will trigger power surge. On shadow of mordor this always happens toward the end of the benchmark. I don't think this is due to surge protect on the motherboard since it still happens when I disable the feature.
> 
> While running these cards individually on a 4790k, I'm able to do power target 110%, +112mv overvolting, +230mhz gpu offset and +500 mem offset off a Seasonic Platinum 860 PSU. Do I have a bad PSU? Or could this be something else? Thanks.


Well, my two cards with OC pull nearly a 1000 watts when benchmarking. According the Corsair Link at least. High 800's to mid 900's are pretty typical. Sometimes it spikes higher for a second or two. So, I'm sure you are well over what the PSU can do. Time for a 1200-1500 watt PSU. 1200 should be enough.


----------



## Lordevan83

I think you guys are right. 1200 W is not enough for overclocking. I lowered my CPU overclock from 4ghz to 3.4, and now I'm able to increase GPU power draw to 105% and clock to +220mhz. Look like it's time to buy a corsair ax1500i.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordevan83*
> 
> I think you guys are right. 1200 W is not enough for overclocking. I lowered my CPU overclock from 4ghz to 3.4, and now I'm able to increase GPU power draw to 105% and clock to +220mhz. Look like it's time to buy a corsair ax1500i.


Go evga 1600.


----------



## replica13

Had the same problem. I7 4790k. Oc to 4.8ghz. And 2x titan with the ult bios 1.281v. When oc was made system crushed with the asus surge protect was using seasonic 1200w 80+ plat psu. After adding another 650w psu. Linking both psu and leaving the titans and the water pumps running on the 1200w and cpu+mb all the fans ssds hdds and the case power on the 650w solved the problem. So.... Its just lack of power... Oc eating alot of power....


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *replica13*
> 
> Had the same problem. I7 4790k. Oc to 4.8ghz. And 2x titan with the ult bios 1.281v. When oc was made system crushed with the asus surge protect was using seasonic 1200w 80+ plat psu. After adding another 650w psu. Linking both psu and leaving the titans and the water pumps running on the 1200w and cpu+mb all the fans ssds hdds and the case power on the 650w solved the problem. So.... Its just lack of power... Oc eating alot of power....


I am fine with my ax1200. So..seasonic plat issue?? Is it a digital rail like corsair axi??
Two d5 pumps, 3 hdd, 6 ssd, 1x120,2x180,6x140 fans

Max reading from wall ..920watts.

. Just hit the 5th year mark running nearly 24/7 since day one. Only time it wasnt was during transition to new build. So should have degraded ..


----------



## replica13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> I am fine with my ax1200. So..seasonic plat issue?? Is it a digital rail like corsair axi??
> Two d5 pumps, 3 hdd, 6 ssd, 1x120,2x180,6x140 fans
> 
> Max reading from wall ..920watts.
> 
> . Just hit the 5th year mark running nearly 24/7 since day one. Only time it wasnt was during transition to new build. So should have degraded ..


I run pretty much the same a d5 pump and coolance exos. And the reason was the lack of power. Psu is fine. Tested it. Oc takes alot of power.... 50% more... So....


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggp759*
> 
> Thanks for the answers. When you say at the edge you mean the edge for the voltage yes?


1.15v is the lowest voltage Ultimate BIOS, so you may want to try a higher voltage version if your OC is approaching 1400 MHz.


----------



## R1ngu

Just flashed both of my titan x with Sheyster GM200-ULTIMATE-1256mv.rom. Works fine... its just that they are at 1261 mv all the time !? wont get lower :S any ideas ?


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R1ngu*
> 
> Just flashed both of my titan x with Sheyster GM200-ULTIMATE-1256mv.rom. Works fine... its just that they are at 1261 mv all the time !? wont get lower :S any ideas ?


Set Nvidia Control Panel to Adaptive power management.


----------



## R1ngu

It's already set to adaptive


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R1ngu*
> 
> It's already set to adaptive


The software voltage reading you're seeing in Windows does not exactly match what is coded into the BIOS. If you use a DMM to measure actual voltage, you'll find that the card is running a bit lower than what software reports.


----------



## R1ngu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> The software voltage reading you're seeing in Windows does not exactly match what is coded into the BIOS. If you use a DMM to measure actual voltage, you'll find that the card is running a bit lower than what software reports.


Ok! So everything is what it shuld be? Gpu clock 810 mhz and voltage 1261 mv when idle. That is what Evga precision shows me.


----------



## Ayahuasca

Recently got the hybrid cooler for my TX and just installed the 1.281v bios from Sheyster, does this disable boost so I'll need like +400 on the core for around 1400mhz?


----------



## Terreos

Hey guys I had some overclocking questions for everyone. I'm trying to push my Titan X Hybrid a bit more. I'm using EVGA Precision and can run a +95 MHz to the Gpu Clock and it runs stable at 1411 MHz with no crashes. Anything 100 MHz or higher I get game crashes. Now if I try increasing the Power target or more voltage it doesn't seem to help. Is my expectations for the hybrid cooler just not realistic to overclock my gpu any higher?


----------



## Ayahuasca

You'll likely need a custom bios to go higher.

Can't even do a stable 1500/2000mhz run on 3dmark extreme without driver crashing/resetting, Precision X reports 1.274v and my temps are around 40c









Looks like the issue is VRAM, not stable at 2000mhz and get a squeeling noise from it. 1500mhz core and stock VRAM ran fine.


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ayahuasca*
> 
> You'll likely need a custom bios to go higher.
> 
> Can't even do a stable 1500/2000mhz run on 3dmark extreme without driver crashing/resetting, Precision X reports 1.274v and my temps are around 40c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the issue is VRAM, not stable at 2000mhz and get a squeeling noise from it. 1500mhz core and stock VRAM ran fine.


Atleast you get 1500 Mhz. I'm a long way off from that. What kind of cooler is on you Titan X?


----------



## Ayahuasca

The hybrid cooler, but I'm using a custom bios.

My max overclock looks to be around 1510mhz core and 3950mhz on the memory, anything much above on either causes crashes on 3dmark extreme.


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ayahuasca*
> 
> The hybrid cooler, but I'm using a custom bios.
> 
> My max overclock looks to be around 1510mhz core and 3950mhz on the memory, anything much above on either causes crashes on 3dmark extreme.


Well that's encouraging to hear.


----------



## Ayahuasca

Strange as when I first got the card I could bench around the same on the core but with 2000mhz on the mem, it's nice having lower temps and noise but this hybrid cooler hasn't helped me achieve a higher overclock.


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ayahuasca*
> 
> Strange as when I first got the card I could bench around the same on the core but with 2000mhz on the mem, it's nice having lower temps and noise but this hybrid cooler hasn't helped me achieve a higher overclock.


Sadly, I don't have any suggestions.

Which custom bios are you using? There are alot to choose from on the front page of the thread.


----------



## Ayahuasca

Downloaded sheysters pack and loaded the 1.281v one, although Precision X reports only 1.274v with it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Arent those sli only?? Posted in firestrike single..
> 
> Gonna do a dead run for cpu at 5.25 n gpu with cylops bios .. Could do 1550/8150 last time.. Score to beat is 19.4k.


Cool. I suggested the SLI thread 'cause you posted an SLI run.


----------



## G227

*Dying/dead Titan X('s)?*

So... not good. Fired up my PC with SLI TX (custom loop), 7 when I *loaded default OC in PX* (1495Mhz/8020Mhz @1.274V) *the PC crashed/compelte froze with purple lines indicating memory problem.* Imagese here:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



 and 



Restarted, same thing again (it also locked CPU to default until another restart). So I dialed down memory OC gradually down to +200Mhz which worked for a bit. Played some Witcher thinking Im going to solve this later and crashed again. *It got to a point where even with NO memory OC it crashed.*
Now:

Right after it gets into windows (after the rotating thing in W8), either white/purple lines show up and it crashes, or it loads with those white lines (the pic above), but PX, Inspector etc. don't see any card (though Nvflash, dev. manager sees them); video here: 




Launching NVCP gives "The file or direcotry is corruptedand unreadable" error/ sometimes it just doenst see the GPUs
When I plugged the DP into the bottom card instead, it didn't even boot-up
Tried reflash back to GM200.rom, update multipe drivers (not through NGFE), replugging all power cables, taking out SLI bridge etc. - nothing works
*







ideas? Is this RMA territory? I just can't figure out why both GPUs would suddenly die.* Nevertheless, these are my current hyphotesis aside from "regular" card breakdown:

Water1: I redone my loop 2 days ago exchanging the pump mounting; maybe water got onto the card? Highly unlikely though. Plus I played after that for 2 hours with no issues
Water2: I'm running external radiator which often draws air from near the window into my tied-sealed case; GPUs idle at 21-22C with ambient being 18C - but inside the case, it could be higher - so maybe condensation?
Other component: Could it be MOBO/CPU or something like that? unlikely I think as this relates specifically to cards..
Malware: Could be, though I'm in new flat so this PC hasn't been connected to internet in 2 weeks (no hard line yet) - I only copied some TW3 mods there
*Thanks for the help guys!*


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> *Dying/dead Titan X('s)?*
> 
> So... not good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Came home today, fired up my PC with SLI titan X in the custom loop and as soon as I *loaded my default OC in PX* (1495Mhz/8020Mhz @1.274V) *the PC crashed with purple lines indicating memory problem.* Restarted, same thing happened. Whenever I restarted it locked the CPU oc to default until another restart too. So I dialed down the memory OC gradually all the way down to +200Mhz which worked for a bit. Played some witcher thinking Im going to solve this later and crashed again. *It got to a point where even with NO memory OC it crashed (completely froze).
> *
> Now:
> 
> Whenever I restart, right after it gets into windows (after the rotating thing in W8), either white/purple lines show up and it crashes, or it loads with those white lines into windows, but PX, Inspector etc. don't see any card (though Nvflash, dev. manager sees them); video here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Launching NVCP gives "The file or direcotry is corruptedand unreadable" error
> When I plugged the DP into the bottom card instead of the top, it didn't even load into W
> Tried reflash back to GM200.rom, update to newest drivers, replugging all cables, taking out/in the SLI bridge etc. - nothing works
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ideas? Is this RMA thing? I just can't figure out why both GPUs would suddenly die.* Nevertheless, these are my current hyphotesis aside from "regular" card breakdown:
> 
> Water1: I redone my loop 2 days ago exchanging the pump mounting; maybe water got onto the card? Highly unlikely though. Plus I played after that for 2 hours with no issues
> Water2: I'm running external radiator which often draws air from near the window into my tied-sealed case; GPUs idle at 21-22C with ambient being 18C - but inside the case, it could be higher - I'm thinking water condensation?
> Other component: Could it be MOBO/CPU or something like that? unlikely I think as this relates specifically to cards..
> Malware: Could be - but it would be pretty crafty one; I'm in new flat so this PC hasn't been connected to internet in 2 weeks (no hard line yet) - I only coppied some TW3 mods there - so only those
> Thanks for the help guys!


Becareful when flashing with gfe beta/ shadowplay. I always uninstall them completely before flashing. They have corrupted mt drivers frequently even one point had to reinstall whole OS.


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terreos*
> 
> Hey guys I had some overclocking questions for everyone. I'm trying to push my Titan X Hybrid a bit more. I'm using EVGA Precision and can run a +95 MHz to the Gpu Clock and it runs stable at 1411 MHz with no crashes. Anything 100 MHz or higher I get game crashes. Now if I try increasing the Power target or more voltage it doesn't seem to help. Is my expectations for the hybrid cooler just not realistic to overclock my gpu any higher?


What kind of PSU do you have? What other equipment do you have installed? Do you have clean power coming from the wall? There are so many factors that could be limiting you.

Every bit of silicon out there is different. 1400 MHz is what was reported by Nvidia for TITAN X. 1411 is not bad. You may or may not be able to get more out of it. Depends on a lot of factors.


----------



## dallas1990

i just recently built a good friend of mines first pc and he gotten a titan x. im sitting with 2 780 TI classy in sli. i was wondering if it'll be worth the $1K for a single titan x. i do play at 1080p atm. but i plan to get a 4k in march or april with tax check. i love my 780 TI's as they where my first top tier video cards and my first sli setup.







thank you for any help


----------



## HatallaS

Just upgraded to Windows 10.
In game it won't boost any more and the base clock is now 810... Any one had this?


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> What kind of PSU do you have? *What other equipment do you have installed?* Do you have clean power coming from the wall? There are so many factors that could be limiting you.
> 
> Every bit of silicon out there is different. 1400 MHz is what was reported by Nvidia for TITAN X. 1411 is not bad. You may or may not be able to get more out of it. Depends on a lot of factors.


I have a EVGA SuperNova 1000W PSU.
*MSI X99S SLI Krait Edition
*i7- 5820K ((Overclocked to 4.5 GHz))
*Corsair Venheance LPX 2133MHZ 16GB (4x4GB
*Using EVGA Precision for overclocking.
Is that what you ment by equipment installed? And how would I determine if the power from my wall is clean?

It wouldn't break my heart if my 1411 MHz was my card limit. It just seems odd that adding any extra power limit or voltage to it didn't seems to do anything to my card. But, I just upgraded to a 3440x1440 monitor so that's the main reason why I was curious to see if I could push my card a bit further.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dallas1990*
> 
> i just recently built a good friend of mines first pc and he gotten a titan x. im sitting with 2 780 TI classy in sli. i was wondering if it'll be worth the $1K for a single titan x. i do play at 1080p atm. but i plan to get a 4k in march or april with tax check. i love my 780 TI's as they where my first top tier video cards and my first sli setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for any help


If the 780 TiC's are able to OC well, a single TX will not buy any FPS @ 4K. Get the 4K monitor first and try it out with the cards you have before buying 1 TitanX to replace them. AFAIK, there is NO single card that can push 4K well (well, maybe a 295x2, and I have one - it has limitations).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> Just upgraded to Windows 10.
> In game it won't boost any more and the base clock is now 810... Any one had this?


If you did the "in-place" upgrade, you need to uninstall the drivers and remove any profiler folders for PX or AB. TGhen reinstall NV drivers and which ever OC software you use.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> *Dying/dead Titan X('s)?*
> 
> So... not good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Came home today, fired up my PC with SLI titan X in the custom loop and as soon as I *loaded my default OC in PX* (1495Mhz/8020Mhz @1.274V) *the PC crashed with purple lines indicating memory problem.* Restarted, same thing happened. Whenever I restarted it locked the CPU oc to default until another restart too. So I dialed down the memory OC gradually all the way down to +200Mhz which worked for a bit. Played some witcher thinking Im going to solve this later and crashed again. *It got to a point where even with NO memory OC it crashed (completely froze).
> *
> Now:
> 
> Whenever I restart, right after it gets into windows (after the rotating thing in W8), either white/purple lines show up and it crashes, or it loads with those white lines into windows, but PX, Inspector etc. don't see any card (though Nvflash, dev. manager sees them); video here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Launching NVCP gives "The file or direcotry is corruptedand unreadable" error
> When I plugged the DP into the bottom card instead of the top, it didn't even load into W
> Tried reflash back to GM200.rom, update to newest drivers, replugging all cables, taking out/in the SLI bridge etc. - nothing works
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ideas? Is this RMA thing? I just can't figure out why both GPUs would suddenly die.* Nevertheless, these are my current hyphotesis aside from "regular" card breakdown:
> 
> Water1: I redone my loop 2 days ago exchanging the pump mounting; maybe water got onto the card? Highly unlikely though. Plus I played after that for 2 hours with no issues
> Water2: I'm running external radiator which often draws air from near the window into my tied-sealed case; GPUs idle at 21-22C with ambient being 18C - but inside the case, it could be higher - I'm thinking water condensation?
> Other component: Could it be MOBO/CPU or something like that? unlikely I think as this relates specifically to cards..
> Malware: Could be - but it would be pretty crafty one; I'm in new flat so this PC hasn't been connected to internet in 2 weeks (no hard line yet) - I only coppied some TW3 mods there - so only those
> Thanks for the help guys!


This sounds more like a corrupted install of the drivers (and possibly windows) than anything else. uninstall the drivers, open a cmnd prompt as admin type the following:
_sfc /scannow_

if it returns anything but 'No integrity violations found" and you have W10 installed, type:
_dism /online /cleanup-image /restorehealth_
let it run (can take 10-20min).

if sfc did find corruption and you are on W7/W8.1, copy paste:
_findstr /c:"[SR]" %windir%\Logs\CBS\CBS.log >"%userprofile%\Desktop\sfcdetails.txt_
it will drop a txt file to your desktop - post that back here.

What stability testing did you do on the rig?

oh - and fill out rigbuilder so we can tell what kit you are using when trying to help with a hardware issue.


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Becareful when flashing with gfe beta/ shadowplay. I always uninstall them completely before flashing. They have corrupted mt drivers frequently even one point had to reinstall whole OS.


Thanks for reply! Didn't use those at all - I always flash straight from driver file (if I don't use DDU]. Also the breakdown happaned with no flash prior to it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> This sounds more like a corrupted install of the drivers (and possibly windows) than anything else. uninstall the drivers, open a cmnd prompt as admin type the following:
> _sfc /scannow_
> 
> if it returns anything but 'No integrity violations found" and you have W10 installed, type:
> _dism /online /cleanup-image /restorehealth_
> let it run (can take 10-20min).
> 
> if sfc did find corruption and you are on W7/W8.1, copy paste:
> _findstr /c:"[SR]" %windir%\Logs\CBS\CBS.log >"%userprofile%\Desktop\sfcdetails.txt_
> it will drop a txt file to your desktop - post that back here.
> 
> What stability testing did you do on the rig?
> 
> oh - and fill out rigbuilder so we can tell what kit you are using when trying to help with a hardware issue.


Thanks a lot for great answer man! I will try that - but I'm on W8 so since you mentioned W10 - will this work too?

I was using the PC for about 2 months after I installed the second TX and custom loop - before that maybe half a year with single TX. I have updated the drivers recently though (like 2 weeks back) using the driver file and choosing clean install (know that that's not worth much).

I assume I should use DDU for this?

Thanks again!







Also filled in the rig for ya


----------



## Jpmboy

the online windows refresh is for W10... but, if W8 shows problems, post the sfc error finder txt file back in this thread so I can have a look.
Yes, use DDU to scrub the driver and registry... and even if you uninstall PX (or AB) delet the profiles folders from the rig.
C:\Program Files (x86)\EVGA\PrecisionX 16\Profiles
C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\Profiles

after you fill out rigbuilder - add it to your sig block (how to link in mine.







)


----------



## Ayahuasca

My TX can't even hold a stable 1500/3900 overclock it seems with 1.274v, works fine in some games whereas others will crash instantly


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ayahuasca*
> 
> My TX can't even hold a stable 1500/3900 overclock it seems with 1.274v, works fine in some games whereas others will crash instantly


a lot depends on the card's ASIC and temperature, and less on the amount of voltage.


----------



## Ayahuasca

Well temps are absolutely fine under the hybrid cooler, haven't seen it break 50c yet and usually in the low 40's under load. ASIC is 66.5%


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ayahuasca*
> 
> Well temps are absolutely fine under the hybrid cooler, haven't seen it break 50c yet and usually in the low 40's under load. ASIC is 66.5%


It's not only about core temps - which is what you're seeing. to me, hybrid AIO is deceptively bad cooler. It looks like your temps are in check because your core is @50C. Problem is, your VRMs (which can affect stability to a good degree) are toasting (you are putting 1.274V through them and they are cooled with this tiny heatsink, bad stock pads and usually low-RPM on that fan). Similiar story is with the RAM - the one on the back is cooled passively unless you have a backplate or something (which doesn't help much) and again - you're overclocking it and pulling 1.274V through them







. There was a picture of those modules going over 90C on stock clock/volts so







. Some ppl. here said the temps were lower though.

I had the hybrid and put 20 big copper heatsinks on top of the card which all got crazy hot during gameplay (especially those above VRMs). And that was with the stock fan at 50-60%. I wouldn't go hybrid unless the cooler also takes care of the VRMs and memory - i.e. the waterforce. But that's just my take on it.


----------



## Ayahuasca

It makes no sense that though as if it was a temp issue it would crash in the games that have a higher temperature which I can play for a while without crashing, I load up a game like World of Warcraft and the driver will reset within seconds.

I guess the voltage may be an issue, I'll try one of the lower 1.2v BIOS.

Btw how would I be pulling 1.274v through the RAM chips on the back? Isn't 1.274v for the core?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ayahuasca*
> 
> It makes no sense that though as if it was a temp issue it would crash in the games that have a higher temperature which I can play for a while without crashing, I load up a game like World of Warcraft and the driver will reset within seconds.
> 
> I guess the voltage may be an issue, I'll try one of the lower 1.2v BIOS.
> 
> Btw how would I be pulling 1.274v through the RAM chips on the back? Isn't 1.274v for the core?


The ram runs at 1.6V AFAIK. The 1.274V (which after droop is ~ 1.264V) affects the core temp. If that cooler is poor on the VRM section, the card can crash or downclock.
But, the way you describe the behavior with WOW... sure looks like you are trying to run unstable clocks, and each game (or benchmark) will have different max clocks on any GPU.
Are you actually complaining that the TX can't run 1500 in all games?


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> The ram runs at 1.6V AFAIK. The 1.274V (which after droop is ~ 1.264V) affects the core temp. If that cooler is poor on the VRM section, the card can crash or downclock.
> But, the way you describe the behavior with WOW... sure looks like you are trying to run unstable clocks, and each game (or benchmark) will have different max clocks on any GPU.
> Are you actually complaining that the TX can't run 1500 in all games?


I stand corrected







. I always though it was somehow connected as if I dropped my OC on core a bit - I could gain it with MHz on memory and vice-versa. Thus it seemed logical to me that they were sharing the "same" voltage. But bad assumption on my part.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ayahuasca*
> 
> It makes no sense that though as if it was a temp issue it would crash in the games that have a higher temperature which I can play for a while without crashing, I load up a game like World of Warcraft and the driver will reset within seconds.
> 
> I guess the voltage may be an issue, I'll try one of the lower 1.2v BIOS.
> 
> Btw how would I be pulling 1.274v through the RAM chips on the back? Isn't 1.274v for the core?


To add - VRMs can get pretty hot pretty fast and at high temperatures they dont "hold" voltage as good as when they are nice and cool. Comming from hybrid to full water-block, I gained 15-20Mhz on core and got stable 8000Mhz on memory. This was all with already +20Mhz on core and +100-200Mhz on memory (at the same voltage) with my extreme backplate coper "Manhattan" vs just backplate.

What speed do you run your blower fan at?

That all being said, if you crash fast, that's general instability. I would gradually dialed down core and find stable clocks. If your display driver crashes than thats core-related (generally) and (again generally) if you completely freeze - or see lines on your PC, that would be memory related.


----------



## Ayahuasca

Blower fan is on a 1-1 ratio.

I thought 1500mhz was a pretty standard clock for those volts?


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the online windows refresh is for W10... but, if W8 shows problems, post the sfc error finder txt file back in this thread so I can have a look.
> Yes, use DDU to scrub the driver and registry... and even if you uninstall PX (or AB) delet the profiles folders from the rig.
> C:\Program Files (x86)\EVGA\PrecisionX 16\Profiles
> C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\Profiles
> 
> after you fill out rigbuilder - add it to your sig block (how to link in mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Hey - so no luck so far. At first I couldn't even boot-up - had to click on the repair start-up files thing after diagnostics to get it to show me log in screen. After that, I ran DDU 3x times - 2 times in safe mode, deleted all PX files and unistalled it. Still the same issue. The lines are still showing shimmering across the desktop. The only time when they dont' is when I set resolution all the way down to 1024x768, anything above and the lines appear.

Also tried running the sfc, but this passed clean - no errors.

Any further ideas? Should I try to reset the PC/reinstall W?

*Thanks a lot for your help man!*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> I stand corrected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . *I always though it was somehow connected* as if I dropped my OC on core a bit - I could gain it with MHz on memory and vice-versa. Thus it seemed logical to me that they were sharing the "same" voltage. But bad assumption on my part.
> To add - VRMs can get pretty hot pretty fast and at high temperatures they dont "hold" voltage as good as when they are nice and cool. Comming from hybrid to full water-block, I gained 15-20Mhz on core and got stable 8000Mhz on memory. This was all with already +20Mhz on core and +100-200Mhz on memory (at the same voltage) with my extreme backplate coper "Manhattan" vs just backplate.
> 
> What speed do you run your blower fan at?
> 
> That all being said, if you crash fast, that's general instability. I would gradually dialed down core and find stable clocks. If your display driver crashes than thats core-related (generally) and (again generally) if you completely freeze - or see lines on your PC, that would be memory related.


They are connected since they do need to align their "communication" and share the same power section. So, what you describe is correct, but just not related to the independent voltage rails.









and yes! the vrms are the hottest things on the card (easily can exceed 80C) once the GPU is cooled.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Hey - so no luck so far. At first I couldn't even boot-up - had to click on the repair start-up files thing after diagnostics to get it to show me log in screen. After that, I ran DDU 3x times - 2 times in safe mode, deleted all PX files and unistalled it. Still the same issue. The lines are still showing shimmering across the desktop. The only time when they dont' is when I set resolution all the way down to 1024x768, anything above and the lines appear.
> 
> Also tried running the sfc, but this passed clean - no errors.
> 
> Any further ideas? Should I try to reset the PC/reinstall W?
> 
> *Thanks a lot for your help man!*


Good to know SFC completed clean - it's unlikely the OS is corrupted.
I do need more detailed info so I'm not flying blind here... lol, add your rig to your signature block.









IF the video corruption is occurring without any NV drivers loaded - eg, in device manager the video driver is listed as Microsoft - and your video cable has not gone bad (they can), re-seat the card. If it persists, unfortunately the card may have gone bad.


----------



## Ayahuasca

Which backplate is recommended for this card?


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> They are connected since they do need to align their "communication" and share the same power section. So, what you describe is correct, but just not related to the independent voltage rails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yes! the vrms are the hottest things on the card (easily can exceed 80C) once the GPU is cooled.
> Good to know SFC completed clean - it's unlikely the OS is corrupted.
> I do need more detailed info so I'm not flying blind here... lol, add your rig to your signature block.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF the video corruption is occurring without any NV drivers loaded - eg, in device manager the video driver is listed as Microsoft - and your video cable has not gone bad (they can), re-seat the card. If it persists, unfortunately the card may have gone bad.


I see. Added it now - sorry didn't see it in your sig before







. I'll try to reseat - unfortunately it'll take some time since I have to take the loop apart for it. Aside from that:

I'll try the cable, but I'm not sure about it. Could cable cause my PC not to recognize the card? Wouldn't it just flicker and otherwise run fine?
I have an SLI setup so hopefully not both GPU died? How would that happen? Maybe just the bottom? The top one at least worked somewhat, the bottom doesn't load into W at all.
Just checked the Device manager. (pic 1) The top card shows with a little green thing next to it, while the bottom has yellow thing next to it. Unfortunately disabling the bottom one didn't help







. I'm attaching detailed pics.
This: http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answers/id-1750879/code-error-network-adapter.html - seems like in his case code 31 was really a registry thing
Both cards:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






GPU 1 detail:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






GPU 2 detail:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



 



My next strategy I think would be: 1) try reseating in SLI; 2) try to take each of the cards out separately and try if they work like that, 3) get something like 960 and try if the system is good with that (rulling out other component failure (CPU, MOBO, cables etc.). I do wanna be sure before I send it back since they both have the waterblock on :/


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> I see. Added it now - sorry didn't see it in your sig before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'll try to reseat - unfortunately it'll take some time since I have to take the loop apart for it. Aside from that:
> 
> I'll try the cable, but I'm not sure about it. Could cable cause my PC not to recognize the card? Wouldn't it just flicker and otherwise run fine?
> I have an SLI setup so hopefully not both GPU died? How would that happen? Maybe just the bottom? The top one at least worked somewhat, the bottom doesn't load into W at all.
> Just checked the Device manager. (pic 1) The top card shows with a little green thing next to it, while the bottom has yellow thing next to it. Unfortunately disabling the bottom one didn't help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm attaching detailed pics.
> This: http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answers/id-1750879/code-error-network-adapter.html - seems like in his case code 31 was really a registry thing
> Both cards:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GPU 1 detail:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GPU 2 detail:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next strategy I think would be: 1) try reseating in SLI; 2) try to take each of the cards out separately and try if they work like that, 3) get something like 960 and try if the system is good with that (rulling out other component failure (CPU, MOBO, cables etc.). I do wanna be sure before I send it back since they both have the waterblock on :/


Before removing the cards (a real PIA if, see #2 below):

1) all the pictures posted are correct - eg, that's how it should look with the MS drivers loaded (not capable of SLI so the second device does not load = warning symbol)
2) remind me.. the x99 deluxe does not have physical pcie lane switches?
3) unplug all the PCIE power cables from the cards, and from the PSU if possible. Re-insert and ensure all pins are in good contact. do the same with the 4-pin molex to the MB that provides PCIE lane power.
4) if you don't have a spare cable, remove and carefully re-insert just to ensure all contacts are good.

what happens after all that?


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Before removing the cards (a real PIA if, see #2 below):
> 
> 1) all the pictures posted are correct - eg, that's how it should look with the MS drivers loaded (not capable of SLI so the second device does not load = warning symbol)
> 2) remind me.. the x99 deluxe does not have physical pcie lane switches?
> 3) unplug all the PCIE power cables from the cards, and from the PSU if possible. Re-insert and ensure all pins are in good contact. do the same with the 4-pin molex to the MB that provides PCIE lane power.
> 4) if you don't have a spare cable, remove and carefully re-insert just to ensure all contacts are good.
> 
> what happens after all that?


I see that makes sense!

2) Not sure what you mean unfortunately







- here is a link to the MOBO review by Anand:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.anandtech.com/show/8557/x99-motherboard-roundup-asus-x99-deluxe-gigabyte-x99-ud7-ud5-asrock-x99-ws-msi-x99s-sli-plus-intel-haswell-e/2


and product page:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/X99DELUXEU31/


- it only mentions some SLI/CFX switch

3) I did that already - it could be that the cables themselves gone bad since I rattled the case a bit when installing the pump. I could get my original EVGA cables (using the white sleeved ones right now) during the weekend.
- As per 4-pin molex - it doesn't have it as far as I know

4) did that

Also I'm backing up my SSD now, so I will try to do some restore things tomorrow. I tried putting it a spare SSD I have, but my key didn't work for W8 install









Going sleep now - let me know if you have other ideas; I'm going to get back to this during the evening tomorrow like 10pm GMT+1 time

Thanks in the meantime! Really do appreciate it


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> I see that makes sense!
> 
> 2) Not sure what you mean unfortunately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - here is a link to the MOBO review by Anand:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/8557/x99-motherboard-roundup-asus-x99-deluxe-gigabyte-x99-ud7-ud5-asrock-x99-ws-msi-x99s-sli-plus-intel-haswell-e/2
> 
> 
> and product page:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/X99DELUXEU31/
> 
> 
> - it only mentions some SLI/CFX switch
> 
> 3) I did that already - it could be that the cables themselves gone bad since I rattled the case a bit when installing the pump. I could get my original EVGA cables (using the white sleeved ones right now) during the weekend.
> - As per 4-pin molex - it doesn't have it as far as I know
> 
> 4) did that
> 
> Also I'm backing up my SSD now, so I will try to do some restore things tomorrow. I tried putting it a spare SSD I have, but my key didn't work for W8 install
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going sleep now - let me know if you have other ideas; I'm going to get back to this during the evening tomorrow like 10pm GMT+1 time
> 
> Thanks in the meantime! Really do appreciate it


Just refreshed my memory with the deluxe manual... no switches or aux pcie power connnector. Yeah, after going back to the OEM cables, if it's still borked, you gonna have to remove the cards and test them separately.
Let us know how it goes.


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Just refreshed my memory with the deluxe manual... no switches or aux pcie power connnector. Yeah, after going back to the OEM cables, if it's still borked, you gonna have to remove the cards and test them separately.
> Let us know how it goes.


Hey, so a quick update. I got my hands on another DP cable, but the problem persisted. Since I backed the entire SSD yesterday, I went ahead with a refresh today - which didn't work, so I just reset it







. The problem is still there - i.e. no issue on up to 1280x800, anything above shows the flickering blue lines. So - if I understand that correctly, this pretty much points to a hardware issue right?

I'm going to try the cables Saturday and the reseating - maybe even plugging in the spare GPU. Will let you know how that goes.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Hey, so a quick update. I got my hands on another DP cable, but the problem persisted. Since I backed the entire SSD yesterday, I went ahead with a refresh today - which didn't work, so I just reset it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The problem is still there - i.e. no issue on up to 1280x800, anything above shows the flickering blue lines. So - if I understand that correctly, this pretty much points to a hardware issue right?
> 
> I'm going to try the cables Saturday and the reseating - maybe even plugging in the spare GPU. Will let you know how that goes.


yeah - unfortunately if the vid signal is corrupted with the basic MS driver (it's 2D only) + a clrcmos on the MB (reset the bios) + flash back to the stock bios + cables.... you've tried just about everything!


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Hey, so a quick update. I got my hands on another DP cable, but the problem persisted. Since I backed the entire SSD yesterday, I went ahead with a refresh today - which didn't work, so I just reset it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The problem is still there - i.e. no issue on up to 1280x800, anything above shows the flickering blue lines. So - if I understand that correctly, this pretty much points to a hardware issue right?
> 
> I'm going to try the cables Saturday and the reseating - maybe even plugging in the spare GPU. Will let you know how that goes.


Sounds to be like issue with imc or vram.

Had that before when i killed a 780ti matrix with a bad flash.


----------



## camry racing

So I finally have my SLI but I'm piss of that the shrouds are different also I have the face off shroud that is also different than these 2. Anyone got one shroud from the face off programs that wants to sell it ?


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Finally got them under water!!


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Finally got them under water!!


Backplates dude to complete the redness..


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Backplates dude to complete the redness..


Had EVGA ones. Never thought about them not working with the EK blocks till I went to do the build. Then, oops. Not sure I can get backplates on with out tearing the build down, so wont happen any time soon. Maybe later down the road. For now, I will rock the back of the TX's naked.


----------



## xTesla1856

Good morning fellow enthusiats (or psychopaths







 )

I just got my 2nd TX in the mail, and compared to my first one, it may be a bit of a dud. ASIC is 65.4 compared to 74 on my first card. I plan on SLI'ing the two and now I hope you can give me some advice. I'm running my first card on the undervolted 1155mv BIOS. It gets me 1342mhz game stable all day long. I've been testing my 2nd card in Heaven and with power limit and voltage maxed, it boosts itself to 1201 mhz. I've tried pushing it and at 1450mhz the driver crashed. But here's the issue: My 2nd card is hitting power and voltage limits up the wazoo (in afterburner).

What I want to ask you now is: What should I do to get the most out of my SLI setup? Flash the 2nd card? Flash the 1st card? (I'm air cooled on stock heatsinks)

Thanks a million and have a great day !


----------



## GRABibus

Hi,
just send my validation link.
hope to appear in the list soon


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Hi,
> just send my validation link.
> hope to appear in the list soon


If you added yourself using the link (see red text) in the OP, you're all set.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Good morning fellow enthusiats (or psychopaths
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I just got my 2nd TX in the mail, and compared to my first one, it may be a bit of a dud. ASIC is 65.4 compared to 74 on my first card. I plan on SLI'ing the two and now I hope you can give me some advice. I'm running my first card on the undervolted 1155mv BIOS. It gets me 1342mhz game stable all day long. I've been testing my 2nd card in Heaven and with power limit and voltage maxed, it boosts itself to 1201 mhz. I've tried pushing it and at 1450mhz the driver crashed. But here's the issue: My 2nd card is hitting power and voltage limits up the wazoo (in afterburner).
> 
> What I want to ask you now is: What should I do to get the most out of my SLI setup? Flash the 2nd card? Flash the 1st card? (I'm air cooled on stock heatsinks)
> 
> Thanks a million and have a great day !


I suggest you flash the new card with the same 1.15v BIOS and run both cards at 1329 MHz for 24/7 gaming. Give it a try. They will run nice and cool if you have a decent air cooled case.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Finally got them under water!!


Congratulations! Big difference between air and liquid cooled. I have two now that's liquid cooled and I have two more that I have evga blocks for. Thinking about combining all 4 of them but I would need another motherboard because the one I have Sabertooth x99 will not handle them. Really getting the itch to combine them especially because my cards are 72.7 x2 and 75 x2 ASIC. Anyone use 4 cards and does it make a huge difference in games? If it's not a huge difference then I think I'll sell the two other cards and the waterblocks. I was hoping for skylake-e to combine all of them together but that's not looking like it's going to be released anytime soon or at all! Help me out here, am I wasting money/time for a marginal GPU power upgrade with four? Thanks.


----------



## xTesla1856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I suggest you flash the new card with the same 1.15v BIOS and run both cards at 1329 MHz for 24/7 gaming. Give it a try. They will run nice and cool if you have a decent air cooled case.


Thanks for the tip, Sheyster







I flashed the 2nd card with the 1.15 BIOS and I've been testing now for about 4 hours, I get a fully game stable 1350mhz OC with temps staying at 65-70 degrees. Overall I'm very happy with this setup, as it perfectly powers my triple 1080p setup. I could push for higher clocks, but I don't seem to need it and I like the stability so far. Anyway, thanks again


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I suggest you flash the new card with the same 1.15v BIOS and run both cards at 1329 MHz for 24/7 gaming. Give it a try. They will run nice and cool if you have a decent air cooled case.


Hey bud, is there a way you can show me to JUST unlock more voltage control on my bios so I can add more than 112mv extra? I have my own custom bios that I modded for ONLY raising the power limit to 120% and also 125% so I can run 1500mhz with no throttling. I would like to mod these 2 bios's for having more voltage limit too and I would be very happy. Is that something you can show me? Thanks


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> ...... Anyone use 4 cards and does it make a huge difference in games?
> ...


Theres not a lot of data out there on 4 x Titan X's in SLI. Heres one site:
http://www.digitalstorm.com/unlocked/4-way-sli-gtx-titan-x-4k-benchmarks-review-idnum347/

Not sure what res you are playing at though.


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> *Anyone use 4 cards and does it make a huge difference in games?* .


Last I heard running 4 in SLI for gaming was not worth. Causes alot of game stutter that actually makes some games unplayable. If you were going to go extreme you may just want to stop at three Titan X's.


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terreos*
> 
> Last I heard running 4 in SLI for gaming was not worth. Causes alot of game stutter that actually makes some games unplayable. If you were going to go extreme you may just want to stop at three Titan X's.


Yeah its really a unique situation to be in. Personal experience here...

I was running 2 x Titan Xs + the LG 34" 3440 x 1440 (locked at 60 hz) monitor for quite a while. I could crank up max settings, including stupid levels of AA, and still get my 60 fps.

But recently (about 2 months ago) I dumped the LG for the Acer X34 3440 x 1440 @ 100 hz and......

NOPE. Not anymore. 2 x Titan Xs will NOT pull 100 fps in AAA games with the AA and all the other stuff cranked up. I have to dial down some stuff or accept less than 100 fps (which with g-sync seems pretty smooth anyway).

I was considering adding a 3rd Titan X but SLI plumbing on 3 cards killed that idea and hopefully high end gamers get some new stuff in 2016!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> Yeah its really a unique situation to be in. Personal experience here...
> 
> I was running 2 x Titan Xs + the LG 34" 3440 x 1440 (locked at 60 hz) monitor for quite a while. I could crank up max settings, including stupid levels of AA, and still get my 60 fps.
> 
> But recently (about 2 months ago) I dumped the LG for the Acer X34 3440 x 1440 @ 100 hz and......
> 
> NOPE. Not anymore. 2 x Titan Xs will NOT pull 100 fps in AAA games with the AA and all the other stuff cranked up. I have to dial down some stuff or accept less than 100 fps (which with g-sync seems pretty smooth anyway).
> 
> I was considering adding a 3rd Titan X but SLI plumbing on 3 cards killed that idea and hopefully high end gamers get some new stuff in 2016!


Unless playing professionally, worrying about hitting a refresh above 60hz with frames is a first world problem that is of no importance. It's also not worth worrying bout due to the fact that SLI beyond 2 cards is a complete mess. MSAA is the killer anyway, I rarely ever use it anymore.


----------



## camry racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Unless playing professionally, worrying about hitting a refresh above 60hz with frames is a first world problem that is of no importance. It's also not worth worrying bout due to the fact that SLI beyond 2 cards is a complete mess. MSAA is the killer anyway, I rarely ever use it anymore.


IMO I dont consider antialising necessary at 4K


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> Yeah its really a unique situation to be in. Personal experience here...
> 
> I was running 2 x Titan Xs + the LG 34" 3440 x 1440 (locked at 60 hz) monitor for quite a while. I could crank up max settings, including stupid levels of AA, and still get my 60 fps.
> 
> But recently (about 2 months ago) I dumped the LG for the Acer X34 3440 x 1440 @ 100 hz and......
> 
> NOPE. Not anymore. 2 x Titan Xs will NOT pull 100 fps in AAA games with the AA and all the other stuff cranked up. I have to dial down some stuff or accept less than 100 fps (which with g-sync seems pretty smooth anyway).
> 
> I was considering adding a 3rd Titan X but SLI plumbing on 3 cards killed that idea and hopefully high end gamers get some new stuff in 2016!


I was considering getting that monitor myself. I really wanted to give g-sync a try since I've heard some great things about it. But, I watched enough reviews that made me second guess getting one since I was afraid I'd have to play the RMA return game until I got a new one. I have no patience for that.







Though it sounds like you got a good one so congrats. *I'm jealous*

I ended up getting a Dell u3415w 3440x1440 instead on blackfriday because it was half the cost of the acer predator. Plus, I got mine to overclock to 80 Hz. So I'm happy with that. Though it does sadden me that I can't play the Witcher 3 on a mix of high/ultra and get thos kind of fps. Least I can play Battlefront and get 80 fps with little trouble.

What kind of fps are you getting with two Titan X in sli at that resolution? Just curious.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *camry racing*
> 
> IMO I dont consider antialising necessary at 4K


Yes, neither did I on the 40" Phillips VA panel, just not necessary. FXAA is fine though, barely any performance hit.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Thanks for the tip, Sheyster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I flashed the 2nd card with the 1.15 BIOS and I've been testing now for about 4 hours, I get a fully game stable 1350mhz OC with temps staying at 65-70 degrees. Overall I'm very happy with this setup, as it perfectly powers my triple 1080p setup. I could push for higher clocks, but I don't seem to need it and I like the stability so far. Anyway, thanks again


YW, glad it's working out for you!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Hey bud, is there a way you can show me to JUST unlock more voltage control on my bios so I can add more than 112mv extra? I have my own custom bios that I modded for ONLY raising the power limit to 120% and also 125% so I can run 1500mhz with no throttling. I would like to mod these 2 bios's for having more voltage limit too and I would be very happy. Is that something you can show me? Thanks


Here is what I suggest you do:

- Download MBT (you may have done this already)
- Load 2 instances of it so you can compare the tabs side by side
- In the first instance load the 1.15v Ultimate BIOS, in the other load the 1.281v Ultimate BIOS
- Compare tabs and you'll see what needs to be changed to increase voltage

This should provide you with the info you need.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> Theres not a lot of data out there on 4 x Titan X's in SLI. Heres one site:
> http://www.digitalstorm.com/unlocked/4-way-sli-gtx-titan-x-4k-benchmarks-review-idnum347/
> 
> Not sure what res you are playing at though.


Thanks for the link, I'm playing on 4k and I also have a 1440/144hz g-sync monitor I've been testing. I like the 4k clarity but the g-sync is nice, really fast frame rates not stuck at 60hz.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terreos*
> 
> Last I heard running 4 in SLI for gaming was not worth. Causes alot of game stutter that actually makes some games unplayable. If you were going to go extreme you may just want to stop at three Titan X's.


Thanks for the info. I'm probably going to sell one or both of the 2nd set since my wife don't want titans on her computer and she really does not want liquid cool except for cpu so kind of stuck with a pair of water blocks and evga titans. She's currenly using dual gtx 980 on a 4k monitor and seems happy with it. I'll consider going three though but I would have to get something like the asus deluxe motherboard for the trio.


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Thanks for the info. I'm probably going to sell one or both of the 2nd set since my wife don't want titans on her computer and she really does not want liquid cool except for cpu so kind of stuck with a pair of water blocks and evga titans. She's currenly using dual gtx 980 on a 4k monitor and seems happy with it. I'll consider going three though but I would have to get something like the asus deluxe motherboard for the trio.


She doesn't want Titan X's in Sli? Yikes that's a tough break for you. I'm surprised since she has a 4K display.


----------



## BigMack70

Had my first weird behavior after 5 months of custom BIOS (maxair 2 1.26V). Booted the computer, something caused the second GPU to shoot straight up to 95C and then shut down. Happened 3 times or so and then was not reproducible.

No idea what it was, and it was probably just some weird bug or sensor error, but I am back to stock BIOS... If one of my cards does kick the bucket, I want to be able to warranty it.


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Unless playing professionally, worrying about hitting a refresh above 60hz with frames is a first world problem that is of no importance. It's also not worth worrying bout due to the fact that SLI beyond 2 cards is a complete mess. MSAA is the killer anyway, I rarely ever use it anymore.


Totally disagree with you there. I'm from (and paid according) the 1st world so to me it is important. This whole thread, i.e. anyone buying a Titan X or 3, is a first world thread. I think think starving kids in Africa are still gaming on 8800 Ultras.

I'm guessing you've never gamed above 60 hz then? I was using the 60 hz LG curved 34" that uses the exact same panel as the 100 hz Acer X34 Im on now. (somehow Acer managed to eek the extra 40 hz + g-sync out of the LG's panel). The first day I plugged in the new acer and fired up War Thunder (which gets the full 100 fps with 2 x Titan Xs, all details maxed out) I was like WOW. It was so much for fluid / responsive then at 60 fps. Had the same feeling when I switched to my next title, Far Cry 4. Panning the view in 360 degree circles while looking at the mountain ranges etc is way more fluid and clear at 80 fps (here again is a situation where with all the details maxed out including crazy levels of AA, the title won't pull a solid 100 fps, though g-sync I guess helps with that) than it was at 60 fps. Ditto with the Witcher 3. Not that moving the view around was bad on at 60 fps on the LG, but moving it around at 80 (again Witcher 3 won't pull 100 fps w/ 2 x Titan Xs unless you turn down some stuff) is noticeably smoother and "crisper" (for lack of a better word).

I suggest you try a 100-144hz screen back to back with a 60 hz one and you'll see what Im talking about. The one thing I could concede is would I notice going from the 100 hz X34 to a 144hz panel? I can't claim if I would notice those extra 44 hz in a blind test but again I really DO notice the extra 40 hz (going from 60 to 100) now.


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - unfortunately if the vid signal is corrupted with the basic MS driver (it's 2D only) + a clrcmos on the MB (reset the bios) + flash back to the stock bios + cables.... you've tried just about everything!


Hey, so both good and bad news. I have tried switching the cables and then removing one card and testing them separately. Sure enough the bottom card runs fine (well so far), and the top has issues. They were both put individually into the same PCI-e slot, using same cables like 10 minutes after each other, so I'm pretty sure that its the GPU. So one good, one down







.

This raises two questions for me:

1) *Should I be worried that this was something systemic, rather then random GPU fault? I.e. if I just abused it too much* (overclocking/high voltage), or bad BIOS drove the fast deterioration of IMC/VRAM. I don't want this happening again if possible. Detail about card usage:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



- Both card were using the lilchronic mod3 BIOS
- Gaming OC was not far from cards limit (maybe 10MHz on memory, 5MHz on core from where it crashed) @1498Mhz/8040Mhz and 1,274V
- Top card (the one which failed) was constantly up-clocked @~900Mhz and (maybe more importantly) 3,500Mhz @1,180V due to my Acer XB270HU running @144Hz
- I owned one GPU ~5months, the other ~1month - unfortunately I can't tell which one was which - light to moderate usage



2) *What is the best way to approach the RMA?* Should I try to go through local retailer (EU), or through EVGA for highest change of successful RMA? Any specifics I should - shouldn't include in my RMA request (overclocking, water-cooling etc.)?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



- I flashed back the original BIOS (hopefully for the right card, I didn't save the one that came with the second GPU, so I just flashed the one I saved from first card to both of them)



Thanks a lot!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Sounds to be like issue with imc or vram.
> 
> Had that before when i killed a 780ti matrix with a bad flash.


Yeah seems like it (above). The card is not completely dead, but the lines are reminiscent of when you push VRAM too high and it started with OCing VRAM. So - are you saying that it happened because of a bad flash rather than wear down?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Hey, so both good and bad news. I have tried switching the cables and then removing one card and testing them separately. Sure enough the bottom card runs fine (well so far), and the top has issues. They were both put individually into the same PCI-e slot, using same cables like 10 minutes after each other, so I'm pretty sure that its the GPU. So one good, one down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This raises two questions for me:
> 
> 1) *Should I be worried that this was something systemic, rather then random GPU fault? I.e. if I just abused it too much* (overclocking/high voltage), or bad BIOS drove the fast deterioration of IMC/VRAM. I don't want this happening again if possible. Detail about card usage:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> - Both card were using the lilchronic mod3 BIOS
> - Gaming OC was not far from cards limit (maybe 10MHz on memory, 5MHz on core from where it crashed) @1498Mhz/8040Mhz and 1,274V
> - Top card (the one which failed) was constantly up-clocked @~900Mhz and (maybe more importantly) 3,500Mhz @1,180V due to my Acer XB270HU running @144Hz
> - I owned one GPU ~5months, the other ~1month - unfortunately I can't tell which one was which - light to moderate usage
> 
> 
> 
> 2) *What is the best way to approach the RMA?* Should I try to go through local retailer (EU), or through EVGA for highest change of successful RMA? Any specifics I should - shouldn't include in my RMA request (overclocking, water-cooling etc.)?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> - I flashed back the original BIOS (hopefully for the right card, I didn't save the one that came with the second GPU, so I just flashed the one I saved from first card to both of them)
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah seems like it (above). The card is not completely dead, but the lines are reminiscent of when you push VRAM too high and it started with OCing VRAM. So - are you saying that it happened because of a bad flash rather than wear down?


Cards sometimes just have a weak part/component and die... whether they have been OCed or not. I wouldn't read too much into your usage or the mod3 bios. Honestly, I have been running 2 Txs with the cyclops 3 bios (excluding a few other bioses here and there







) without a failure yet. However, whenever we go outside the manufacturer's AOR (acceptable operating range) with overclocking, sheet can happen. Luckily you have an EVGA card - best RMA in the business (and you really didn't need to flash back to stock w/ EVGA. Here's hopin you get a very high ASIC returned.









edit: no need to say anything beyond "the card died while I was gaming".


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terreos*
> 
> I was considering getting that monitor myself. I really wanted to give g-sync a try since I've heard some great things about it. But, I watched enough reviews that made me second guess getting one since I was afraid I'd have to play the RMA return game until I got a new one. I have no patience for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though it sounds like you got a good one so congrats. *I'm jealous*
> 
> I ended up getting a Dell u3415w 3440x1440 instead on blackfriday because it was half the cost of the acer predator. Plus, I got mine to overclock to 80 Hz. So I'm happy with that. Though it does sadden me that I can't play the Witcher 3 on a mix of high/ultra and get thos kind of fps. Least I can play Battlefront and get 80 fps with little trouble.
> 
> What kind of fps are you getting with two Titan X in sli at that resolution? Just curious.


Yeah the initial X34 launch drew as much flack as a North Korean nuke test.

I pre ordered mine on opening day from newegg so it was from the very first batch to hit the USA. There was a PREVIOUS batched released to ONE retailer in Germany which is where TFT got their first unit for review. The batch from this outfitter was really ****ed up, the blue-banding issue was totally a deal breaker. The batch was pulled before selling out due to all the RMA's and TFTs review citing the blue banding as being a 100% no-go item that MUST be fixed. The 2nd batch released to the world was the one I got mine from.

The blue banding issue was totally fixed in this batch, but the WFS (wake from sleep) issue was not. I, and many many others, still have this issue. Honestly though, I dont care since I have never enabled sleep on a monitor, hard drive, PC, or anything else for that matter in 10 years. Modern monitors dont care if they are on for 7 hours displaying the windows desktop and I don't really care if my monthly electric bill goes up 2 dollars. I ran the sleep mode test as just an academic experiment to confirm my monitor has the issue, and yes it does. But again, I've never used a sleep feature on anything.

The other issues that X34 people were RMAing over (again, once the blue banding was fixed) were BLB which I think is actually IPS glow. A lot of the people who returned the X34 were guys that came from TN panels like the Asus PG278Q (aka Swift) and had likely never seen an IPS panel. I've been on IPS panels for a long time including the LG 34uc97-p which uses the exact same panel as the X34 (except its locked at 60hz and no g-sync). I can confirm, that side by side, with both monitors on sitting on my desktop, the X34 had almost the exact same IPS glow (or BLB if you insist on calling it that) in corners (top and bottom left) as the LG 34 does. This is exaggerated by the fact that the monitor comes with the brightness set to 80 or 100 (I forgot which) % from the factory which is unplayable in games anyway. Once you turn the brightness down to 45-50% (mine is at 50 I believe) for comfortable gaming, that IPS glow (or BLB bleed if you insist) is far less noticeable. In a game thats dark like 90% of the time, such as Elite Dangerous, you might notice it but likely only if you are intentionally looking for it. In a game like Far Cry 4, Fallout 4, WarThunder, Witcher 3, etc, you will NEVER notice it.

Other secondary issues that people were RMAing the 2nd (and later) batches of X34 were for coil whine and being unable to hit the full 100hz (its an overclock setting in the monitors menu). Some people reported they could only get 95hz and above that, the monitor would freak out. Others said if they put their ear close to the monitor on a fully white screen (like a maximized web page), they could hear coil whine. I had neither of these issues (though my hearing is not awesome anyway). So I dont think I won the lottery by any means, I just dont care at all about a sleep function and I have used ultra wide IPS panels for years (had both the flat screen LG 34" followed by the curved LG 34") so I am already used to glow in the corners in dark screens.

Ok X34 history lesson over with, to answer your question about BF 4: The 2 x Titan Xs at 3440 x 1440 pull a solid 90 fps with details nearly maxed out. I can give a more precise answer tonight (Im on holiday right now) and also check what my graphics settings are. Like one other user mentioned, MSAA is really demanding. I used to always have it maxed out because all I needed was 60 fps for the flat and curved LG monitors, but now that I want the extra 40 fps the X34 can show, I am starting to learn which things to turn off and which to leave on.

Take care


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> Totally disagree with you there. I'm from (and paid according) the 1st world so to me it is important. This whole thread, i.e. anyone buying a Titan X or 3, is a first world thread. I think think starving kids in Africa are still gaming on 8800 Ultras.
> 
> I'm guessing you've never gamed above 60 hz then? I was using the 60 hz LG curved 34" that uses the exact same panel as the 100 hz Acer X34 Im on now. (somehow Acer managed to eek the extra 40 hz + g-sync out of the LG's panel). The first day I plugged in the new acer and fired up War Thunder (which gets the full 100 fps with 2 x Titan Xs, all details maxed out) I was like WOW. It was so much for fluid / responsive then at 60 fps. Had the same feeling when I switched to my next title, Far Cry 4. Panning the view in 360 degree circles while looking at the mountain ranges etc is way more fluid and clear at 80 fps (here again is a situation where with all the details maxed out including crazy levels of AA, the title won't pull a solid 100 fps, though g-sync I guess helps with that) than it was at 60 fps. Ditto with the Witcher 3. Not that moving the view around was bad on at 60 fps on the LG, but moving it around at 80 (again Witcher 3 won't pull 100 fps w/ 2 x Titan Xs unless you turn down some stuff) is noticeably smoother and "crisper" (for lack of a better word).
> 
> I suggest you try a 100-144hz screen back to back with a 60 hz one and you'll see what Im talking about. The one thing I could concede is would I notice going from the 100 hz X34 to a 144hz panel? I can't claim if I would notice those extra 44 hz in a blind test but again I really DO notice the extra 40 hz (going from 60 to 100) now.


Seconded - when you are on 60Hz, you feel fine, but when you see the fluidity of 144/100Hz, you are just like: "Wow - what is this sorcery?!". And its' not just the 100Hz - Linus said that he saw biggest improvement going even from 60Hz to 75Hz on the new lines of G-sync gaming laptops and I would concur. Difference between 60 and 80/100Hz is huge and noticeable (I would wager for most) - going to 144 from that could be seen (depending on a person), but doesn't add as much unless you are a pro-gamer playing the likes of CS:GO or today's mobas







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Cards sometimes just have a weak part/component and die... whether they have been OCed or not. I wouldn't read too much into your usage or the mod3 bios. Honestly, I have been running 2 Txs with the cyclops 3 bios (excluding a few other bioses here and there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) without a failure yet. However, whenever we go outside the manufacturer's AOR (acceptable operating range) with overclocking, sheet can happen. Luckily you have an EVGA card - best RMA in the business (and you really didn't need to flash back to stock w/ EVGA. Here's hopin you get a very high ASIC returned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: no need to say anything beyond "the card died while I was gaming".


Thanks man! Already in talks with EVGA, they replied real fast too and even offer some sort of expedited RMA where they sent you replacement before you send them your card (you pay for it and then they send you the money back). Wouldn't go with any other brand if only for the RMA experience


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> Ok X34 history lesson over with, to answer your question about BF 4: The 2 x Titan Xs at 3440 x 1440 pull a solid 90 fps with details nearly maxed out. I can give a more precise answer tonight (Im on holiday right now) and also check what my graphics settings are. Like one other user mentioned, MSAA is really demanding. I used to always have it maxed out because all I needed was 60 fps for the flat and curved LG monitors, but now that I want the extra 40 fps the X34 can show, I am starting to learn which things to turn off and which to leave on.
> 
> Take care


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Seconded - when you are on 60Hz, you feel fine, but when you see the fluidity of 144/100Hz, you are just like: "Wow - what is this sorcery?!". And its' not just the 100Hz - Linus said that he saw biggest improvement going even from 60Hz to 75Hz on the new lines of G-sync gaming laptops and I would concur. Difference between 60 and 80/100Hz is huge and noticeable (I would wager for most) - going to 144 from that could be seen (depending on a person), but doesn't add as much unless you are a pro-gamer playing the likes of CS:GO or today's mobas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Thanks man! Already in talks with EVGA, they replied real fast too and even offer some sort of expedited RMA where they sent you replacement before you send them your card (you pay for it and then they send you the money back). Wouldn't go with any other brand if only for the RMA experience


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> Ok X34 history lesson over with, to answer your question about BF 4: The 2 x Titan Xs at 3440 x 1440 pull a solid 90 fps with details nearly maxed out. I can give a more precise answer tonight (Im on holiday right now) and also check what my graphics settings are. Like one other user mentioned, MSAA is really demanding. I used to always have it maxed out because all I needed was 60 fps for the flat and curved LG monitors, but now that I want the extra 40 fps the X34 can show, I am starting to learn which things to turn off and which to leave on.
> 
> Take care


Just curious - what clocks were you running your 2TX's @ to get these results?


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Just curious - what clocks were you running your 2TX's @ to get these results?


Mine are set in EVGA Precision X to +220 (didnt mess with mem clock) and a personally modded BIOS that allows the "power slider" to be slid to 120% (instead of the standard 110%)

Just tested now in Far Cry 4:

GPU 1/2 clock: 1448mhz
GPU 1/2 power: 107/112%

GTA V:

GPU 1/2 clock: 1448mhz
GPU 1/2 power: 72/71%

The Witcher 3:

GPU 1/2 clock: 1448mhz
GPU 1/2 power: 90/90%

Update: Went to +230mhz in Precision X and had time to a bit more:

STAR CITIZEN Arena Commander:

GPU 1/2 clock: 1457mhz
GPU 1/2 Power: 106/111%

Just Cause 3:

GPU1 clock: 1482 (SLI doesn't work in this game yet)
GPU1 power: 110%

GTA V:

GPU1/2 Clock: 1458mhz
Power 1/2: 72/72%

Fallout 4:

GPU 1/2 clock: 1458mhz
Power 1/2: 90/90%

Far Cry 4:
GPU 1/2 clock: 1458
Power 1/2: 111% was highest I saw in 5 minutes of explosions

So far, the only game I could get to break past the original 110% power limit using my modded Bios was Far Cry 4.

Sorry I forgot to write down approx frame rates.


----------



## Hambone07si

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

you had to have adjusted the TDP then if you are getting power limit %'s that low. If you didn't change the TDP in your custom bios, you would be at 120% easy at that clock. I also modded my bios for having 120%, and then moved to 125% so I can stay right at 1500mhz and no throttling at all. 120% would throttle down to 1488, 147x, 1448 ect. I only changed the ONE setting that was the power limit # in the power tab. If you changed the TDP #'s, then the power limit #'s you are seeing are different than the power limit #'s when it was at stock bios.


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> you had to have adjusted the TDP then if you are getting power limit %'s that low. If you didn't change the TDP in your custom bios, you would be at 120% easy at that clock. I also modded my bios for having 120%, and then moved to 125% so I can stay right at 1500mhz and no throttling at all. 120% would throttle down to 1488, 147x, 1448 ect. I only changed the ONE setting that was the power limit # in the power tab. If you changed the TDP #'s, then the power limit #'s you are seeing are different than the power limit #'s when it was at stock bios.


I too only changed one number in the BIOS. So I'm not sure what the difference between ours is.

My cards are under full water with 3 X radiators in the loop. And I maxed out the small voltage slider in precision X. That's all I did.

Can you pm me your bios and I'll compare it to mine ?

Further update:

I tried setting +272 in Precision X (that would have given me an even 1500 mhm) but far cry far crashed instantly.

I then tried +240:
Far Cry 4:
GPU 1/2 Clock: 1468
GPU 1/2 Power: still the highest I saw was 111% and as far I as I know, I only changed the 1 setting in the BIOS to allow the power slider to go to 120%

2nd update:

you want to see a punishing game at 3440 x 1440 and 100hz !?!?! ELITE DANGEROUS (the 64 bit client) destroys Titan Xs (it requires use of nvidia inspector and adding the 64 bit exe to the ED profile to get SLI to work)

The cards are throttling down to 1443 to 1456 and the power limit is constantly between 121-123% on both cards (and I thought I set the max to 120 in the BIOS and the precision X slider)?? Update: ED Crashed my PC running at +240, going to drop back down to +225 and see if thats more stable

Update +225 seems stable


----------



## Hambone07si

Sure, I can link you my vBios is a little while. I have to find on one of my flash drives now because I'm at work. If I were home that would of been easier.

With my bios at 125% I can run 1500mhz no problem in anything and it wont throttle down now, 120% would throttle a little. I've gone as far as 1556mhz but then started crashing in 3dMark and couple others. But 1500mhz core and 7900mhz mem is stable as can be, and that's just as far as I've taken the memory. I have not seen any issues at all going with +450. I just stopped there because most all TX's can only do +400 with a high overclock on the core. I guess I got lucky with the TX I have.

I'll upload the vBios in a bit for you to compare.


----------



## HatallaS

Any one with a single Titan able to get in the 20000 in firestrick.
I was watching J2c and I have the exact same setup other than the mobo and he best me by 2000 points even if my card is clocked at 1520 @1.27v


----------



## HatallaS

PS: I am now using sheyster bios over the cyclops. I am running 5* cooler and high score in valley.


----------



## rauf0

Not a chance for me, 19 9xx http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6464077


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> Any one with a single Titan able to get in the 20000 in firestrick.
> I was watching J2c and I have the exact same setup other than the mobo and he best me by 2000 points even if my card is clocked at 1520 @1.27v


I have:

*http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6500458*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> Any one with a single Titan able to get in the 20000 in firestrick.
> I was watching J2c and I have the exact same setup other than the mobo and he best me by 2000 points even if my card is clocked at 1520 @1.27v


there's a bunch here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1406832/single-gpu-fire-strike-top-30/0_20


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> Any one with a single Titan able to get in the 20000 in firestrick.
> I was watching J2c and I have the exact same setup other than the mobo and he best me by 2000 points even if my card is clocked at 1520 @1.27v


Give me a 5960x n i can blast pass 20k . Lol...

Btw which vid of his.. Link..


----------



## lilchronic

i just got a new titan x, The other died on me. I was not sure what was happening but one night while gaming my pc just restarted and every time i turned it back on it did the same thing till it eventually never turned back on. So after a day of troubleshooting with another power supply and my old 780ti i came to find out it was the titan x.









Anyway the new one so far is pretty good i think.. ran heaven bench @ 1455Mhz with stock voltage 1.175v and stock bios with no power throttling and also tested a little bit of the memory overclock in valley bench @2053Mhz. Still got to flash a custom bios and test some more but my old card only did 1350Mhz on the core with 1.175Mhz and 1520Mhz @1.274, So im hoping to get closer to that big 1600Mhz.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i just got a new titan x, The other died on me. I was not sure what was happening but one night while gaming my pc just restarted and every time i turned it back on it did the same thing till it eventually never turned back on. So after a day of troubleshooting with another power supply and my old 780ti i came to find out it was the titan x.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway the new one so far is pretty good i think.. ran heaven bench @ 1455Mhz with stock voltage 1.175v and stock bios with no power throttling and also tested a little bit of the memory overclock in valley bench @2053Mhz. Still got to flash a custom bios and test some more but my old card only did 1350Mhz on the core with 1.175Mhz and 1520Mhz @1.274, So im hoping to get closer to that big 1600Mhz.


Sounds promising. I hope you get to 1600MHz too.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Sounds promising. I hope you get to 1600MHz too.


1431Mhz / 4307Mhz stock bios @ 1.174v...... That's +800 on the memory


----------



## xTesla1856

I made some more progress today: Been benching for about 3 hours, established that 1380mhz game stable at 73°C max is as far I can push these babies on 1.15v undervolted. I'm also running +250mhz on the memory. That's a pretty hefty OC (38%) over stock on stock heatsinks, IMO. 65% and 71% ASIC. I'm contemplating a custom loop more and more every day though...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i just got a new titan x, The other died on me. I was not sure what was happening but one night while gaming my pc just restarted and every time i turned it back on it did the same thing till it eventually never turned back on. So after a day of troubleshooting with another power supply and my old 780ti i came to find out it was the titan x.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway the new one so far is pretty good i think.. ran heaven bench @ 1455Mhz with stock voltage 1.175v and stock bios with no power throttling and also tested a little bit of the memory overclock in valley bench @2053Mhz. Still got to flash a custom bios and test some more but my old card only did 1350Mhz on the core with 1.175Mhz and 1520Mhz @1.274, So im hoping to get closer to that big 1600Mhz.


sad and happy...
any idea what went awry with the first TX? Nvidia or EVGA?


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> I made some more progress today: Been benching for about 3 hours, established that 1380mhz game stable at 73°C max is as far I can push these babies on 1.15v undervolted. I'm also running +250mhz on the memory. That's a pretty hefty OC (38%) over stock on stock heatsinks, IMO. 65% and 71% ASIC. I'm contemplating a custom loop more and more every day though...


That's pretty impressive for air compared to what mine was like. Mine only seemed to boost clock to 1320 mhz on air. Though in hind sight I think it had alot more to do with my case and it's poor air flow than anything else. ((Considering doing some custom brackets so I can add more fans.))

If you decide to go watercooling for you titan x's you should see some nice improvements. I just flashed my Titan X Hybrid yesterday and went up from 1411mhz on the stock bios to 1500mhz using Sheyster ULTIMATE GM200 BIOS 1.281v. I haven't done anything with the memory clock as I think that was causing instability in my overclock. Again I think it's because my case has poor air flow and wasn't cooling my vram as well as it should so I've left that alone. But, definitely flash you cards if you go full waterblock.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> sad and happy...
> any idea what went awry with the first TX? Nvidia or EVGA?


Not sure what happened, was running it at stock setting's when it died. EVGA replaced it with a new sealed up box.








Never asked them what happened to it so i couldent say.


----------



## HatallaS

I am going to have to work on my OC of the 5820k... How are guys getting their Tx above 1600, that's nuts.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 1431Mhz / 4307Mhz stock bios @ 1.174v...... That's +800 on the memory


+800 lucky bugger!









little cold tonight here, might be the first night for a little antifreeze action...


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 1431Mhz / 4307Mhz stock bios @ 1.174v...... That's +800 on the memory


What the.. +800

I estimate ure card is stable [email protected]

I am jelly now.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Ok, filled my loop up with antifreeze:



was going to clean out my loop this weekend anyways.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> What the.. +800
> 
> I estimate ure card is stable [email protected]
> 
> I am jelly now.


Well i only made it to 1520Mhz on the core @ 1.23v . Asic% is 71.9.

Was just running +900 mem but it did the checker board thing and crashed half way through valley bench.


----------



## Ayahuasca

Have they put sammy memory on some of these


----------



## HatallaS

super jelly here lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Not sure what happened, was running it at stock setting's when it died. EVGA replaced it with a new sealed up box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never asked them what happened to it so i couldent say.


that's the best think about EVGA!


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> I am going to have to work on my OC of the 5820k... How are guys getting their Tx above 1600, that's nuts.


1600 MHz water cooled Titan X's are pretty rare. No reason to feel bad about not being able to hit that.


----------



## lilchronic

Well i need some help. I just flashed the cyclops3 bios and my pc bsod's on rebot. so i unintalled the drivers in safe mode and now i have microsoft display driver adapter. and i cant install the drivers? need some help here guy's i just normally flashed it the same way i have before following the guide.

and cant get nvflash to recognize the card to flash it back?

If i try to install nvidia drivers it will fail.

Device manager see's microsoft display adapter


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Well i need some help. I just flashed the cyclops3 bios and my pc bsod's on rebot. so i unintalled the drivers in safe mode and now i have microsoft display driver adapter. and i cant install the drivers? need some help here guy's i just normally flashed it the same way i have before following the guide.
> 
> and cant get nvflash to recognize the card to flash it back?
> 
> If i try to install nvidia drivers it will fail.
> 
> Device manager see's microsoft display adapter


Ok well i fixed it. Put my 780ti in and i was able to flash the original bios back on my titan x and all is good.

Man that was pretty scary...


----------



## camry racing

loving my new shrouds


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *camry racing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loving my new shrouds


Now you just need to get that RM psu out before it kills it.

http://m.hardocp.com/article/2013/11/13/corsair_rm750_750w_power_supply_review/#.VnWzThJMFFs


----------



## camry racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Now you just need to get that RM psu out before it kills it.
> 
> http://m.hardocp.com/article/2013/11/13/corsair_rm750_750w_power_supply_review/#.VnWzThJMFFs


do you think that the 750W is made exactly like my RM 1000?


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *camry racing*
> 
> do you think that the 750W is made exactly like my RM 1000?


Could not find the 1000 watt right away on my phone. But the whole RM line is pretty much regarded as trash. The all fair poorly on load testing. Really nasty ripple mainly. The kind that kills hardware. The RMi are suppose to be good though.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i just got a new titan x, The other died on me. I was not sure what was happening but one night while gaming my pc just restarted and every time i turned it back on it did the same thing till it eventually never turned back on. So after a day of troubleshooting with another power supply and my old 780ti i came to find out it was the titan x.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway the new one so far is pretty good i think.. ran heaven bench @ 1455Mhz with stock voltage 1.175v and stock bios with no power throttling and also tested a little bit of the memory overclock in valley bench @2053Mhz. Still got to flash a custom bios and test some more but my old card only did 1350Mhz on the core with 1.175Mhz and 1520Mhz @1.274, So im hoping to get closer to that big 1600Mhz.


Good luck, hope you can hit or break 1600mhz. Both of my cards, EVGA and PNY are good OCers at low voltages like that. But neither benefit from anything over 1.255v I start hitting a wall around 1570mhz or so. My EVGA can run stable on stock bios with the voltage slider tuned up a little giving me 1.218v @1530mhz the PNY needs slightly more voltage. I think my PNY is an asic 71 or so and my EVGA is a 73 if I'm not mistaken. Like I said, I just hit a darn wall and voltages above 1.255 do nothing. So here's to hoping you have a better Overclockers.


----------



## krizby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *camry racing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loving my new shrouds


You mount your PSU wrong way there, the fan should be pointing down, sucking cool air from below.
Also i just bought the same PSU cause my Seasonic Platinum 660W is failing (so much for Japanese quality lol), some reviews say the RM has slightly high ripple, still good enough i guess, had an Ultra X2 psu with high ripple but the PC still last a decade lol


----------



## lilchronic

new card does 1568Mhz / 4207Mhz @ 1.274v


----------



## Silent Scone

Some of these clocks are sounding a lot better than my launch cards.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> Good luck, hope you can hit or break 1600mhz. Both of my cards, EVGA and PNY are good OCers at low voltages like that. But neither benefit from anything over 1.255v I start hitting a wall around 1570mhz or so. My EVGA can run stable on stock bios with the voltage slider tuned up a little giving me 1.218v @1530mhz the PNY needs slightly more voltage. I think my PNY is an asic 71 or so and my EVGA is a 73 if I'm not mistaken. Like I said, I just hit a darn wall and voltages above 1.255 do nothing. So here's to hoping you have a better Overclockers.


Maxwell does not scale with voltage on ambient at all hardly, unlike Kepler where lower ambient temps helped, Maxwell needs the right amount of cold to scale well


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *camry racing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loving my new shrouds


I wish they would just sell these. I bought my hybrid as a kit so I don't qualify to get the shroud. Which I think is BS.


----------



## camry racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terreos*
> 
> I wish they would just sell these. I bought my hybrid as a kit so I don't qualify to get the shroud. Which I think is BS.


now they sell the shrouds go grab one


----------



## camry racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krizby*
> 
> You mount your PSU wrong way there, the fan should be pointing down, sucking cool air from below.
> Also i just bought the same PSU cause my Seasonic Platinum 660W is failing (so much for Japanese quality lol), some reviews say the RM has slightly high ripple, still good enough i guess, had an Ultra X2 psu with high ripple but the PC still last a decade lol


If I mount my psu with the fan to the bottom it will not get air the base where I mount the pc doesn't let any air to pass from the bottom


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *camry racing*
> 
> now they sell the shrouds go grab one


Holy monkeys! So they do.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *camry racing*
> 
> do you think that the 750W is made exactly like my RM 1000?


I agree that the RM line really is not very good. Plus, you're running TWO Titan X with it. Replace it with an EVGA 1300w IMHO:

http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-SuperNOVA-Crossfire-Warranty-120-G2-1300-XR/dp/B00COIZTZM

Plus, dat 10 year warranty!


----------



## camry racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I agree that the RM line really is not very good. Plus, you're running TWO Titan X with it. Replace it with an EVGA 1300w IMHO:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-SuperNOVA-Crossfire-Warranty-120-G2-1300-XR/dp/B00COIZTZM
> 
> Plus, dat 10 year warranty!


If and is just and If I decide to change the psu I will go with something with a higher efficiency platinum or perhaps titanium


----------



## xTesla1856

Decided to throw Sheyster's MaxAir BIOS (1255mV locked) on for fun and see what happens. So far, I've been running Heaven for about 40 minutes with both cards at 1480mhZ (no memory overclock). I set the fan speed to 100% and the top card is sitting at 80°C ever since I started benching. I'll try and push 1500 on both cards, and if it turns out stable, I'm placing my order for the custom loop right away. Seems like my cards aren't so bad after all, considering buying them slightly used and one only being a 65% ASIC.

Could anyone point me in a good direction considering custom loops? Maybe a thread, or similar? I've used the search function but this is a giant forum and couldn't find what I'm looking for on my phone. I'd be very grateful for any help, as I'm a complete noob when it comes to watercooling























EDIT: Just had the display driver crash on me at 1506mhZ, I think the bottom card needs just a bit more voltage for a stable 1500. Nevertheless for stock heatsinks, I'm extremely impressed. Oh well, one more reason to bite the bullet on that loop


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Look around in the Water Cooling forum or the Build Threads section under the Processor forums. I used EK water blocks, full cover, and you'll want backplates. The rest is just what radiators, pumps, tubing, etc. Read a lot, it can be daunting, but a TitanX SLI / X99 was my first water cooled computer experience - turned out great. You see so many guys fretting over the temps of these cards, I can't imagine not water cooling them. But you can bet somebody here has done a build that's really close to what you are looking for, just read threads and see what others have used.


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *camry racing*
> 
> If and is just and If I decide to change the psu I will go with something with a higher efficiency platinum or perhaps titanium


I run 2 x Titan X's + a power hungry overclocked 5960x.

I really like the Corsair AX1200i I've had for a long time now (I don't really care about electric efficiency ratings, if that's what the gold/platinum etc actually are referring to).

What I like about it:
It's quiet as hell (fan hardly ever needs to turn on)
Looks good (I had a custom mirror made and put it on top)
It's 1" shorter than the AX1500i
You can see through Corsair LINK how much power is actually being used at any given time (I dont bother with this)

I dont think 750W is enough for 2 x Titan X's

My Ax1200i pic:
http://s82.photobucket.com/user/skypine27/media/DSC_0263.jpg.html


----------



## Lordevan83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> I run 2 x Titan X's + a power hungry overclocked 5960x.
> 
> I really like the Corsair AX1200i I've had for a long time now (I don't really care about electric efficiency ratings, if that's what the gold/platinum etc actually are referring to).
> 
> What I like about it:
> It's quiet as hell (fan hardly ever needs to turn on)
> Looks good (I had a custom mirror made and put it on top)
> It's 1" shorter than the AX1500i
> You can see through Corsair LINK how much power is actually being used at any given time (I dont bother with this)
> 
> I dont think 750W is enough for 2 x Titan X's
> 
> My Ax1200i pic:
> http://s82.photobucket.com/user/skypine27/media/DSC_0263.jpg.html


Hey, if you don't mind checking. How much power does 2 oc titan x and 5960 pull according to corsair link?

860 w doesn't seem enough for much oc on my 5820k and 2 titan x. However my killawatt only show 600 w. Is my killawatt off or Do I just have bad luck with PSU?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordevan83*
> 
> Hey, if you don't mind checking. How much power does 2 oc titan x and 5960 pull according to corsair link?
> 
> 860 w doesn't seem enough for much oc on my 5820k and 2 titan x. However my killawatt only show 600 w. Is my killawatt off or Do I just have bad luck with PSU?


The attachment is my log file from my Corsair AX1500i with two Titan X's at 1430/3985 with the MaxAir bios 115 Power Limit +53v, 5960x at 4.4 GHZ at 1.235v and G.Skill 8x4GB DDR4 3000 at 3200 at 1.4v.

This is running FurMark at 3840x2160 8X MSAA which I find maxes out my Titan X's, they run at full clocks using that at around 105 Power Limit. I seem to stay under 913W.









logFile.csv 9k .csv file


If you want I can run Black OPs 3 campaign with really high graphics settings and see the power usage in game.


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordevan83*
> 
> Hey, if you don't mind checking. How much power does 2 oc titan x and 5960 pull according to corsair link?
> 
> 860 w doesn't seem enough for much oc on my 5820k and 2 titan x. However my killawatt only show 600 w. Is my killawatt off or Do I just have bad luck with PSU?


Im at work (on my laptop) but if you send me a PM as a reminder, I will do that for you on the 24th when I get home


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> new card does 1568Mhz / 4207Mhz @ 1.274v
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's crazy good. Maybe I should break my 64%ASIC card.

btw, what was with that borked flash?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordevan83*
> 
> Hey, if you don't mind checking. *How much power does 2 oc titan x and 5960 pull* according to corsair link?
> 860 w doesn't seem enough for much oc on my 5820k and 2 titan x. However my killawatt only show 600 w. Is my killawatt off or Do I just have bad luck with PSU?


700-1000W from the wall depending on the OC of course.








(corsair link is pretty inaccurate in an absolute sense, not in a relative measurement tho.)


----------



## HatallaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rauf0*
> 
> Not a chance for me, 19 9xx http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6464077


That's where we can see the difference in our CPU, my Graphic score is a bit higher than yours, but your physics is way higher.
Still need to push my CPU more.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> That's crazy good. Maybe I should break my 64%ASIC card.
> 
> btw, what was with that borked flash?
> 700-1000W from the wall depending on the OC of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (corsair link is pretty inaccurate in an absolute sense, not in a relative measurement tho.)


Well it was either from me not using --protectoff for the first time or it was just a bad flash..... idk


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Well it was either from me not using --protectoff for the first time or it was just a bad flash..... idk


it's that time of season... i had a borked flash on an M8E. had to swap/switch the bios chips around to recover.


----------



## szeged

Hola amigos


----------



## lilchronic

Welcome back.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Place is just a little brighter again now.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rauf0*
> 
> Not a chance for me, 19 9xx http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6464077


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> new card does 1568Mhz / 4207Mhz @ 1.274v


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> That's where we can see the difference in our CPU, my Graphic score is a bit higher than yours, but your physics is way higher.
> Still need to push my CPU more.


Ahem optimize ure win 10 os n Googld firestrike flaw.. So just change that.. Ud be getting 1-2k more on the total.
Easy to break that 20k..

Driver use previous ones. Current ones are lower..358s.


----------



## HatallaS

i am using the lilchronic bios, boosting +213 and 500 on memory. but i have an issue with the boost clock.
It randomly drops to 500 and never boost up. any idea?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> i am using the lilchronic bios, boosting +213 and 500 on memory. but i have an issue with the boost clock.
> It randomly drops to 500 and never boost up. any idea?


Geforce experience beta causes that sometimes.


----------



## HatallaS

I swapped bios to stock and the 1.28 and both won't boost in most games or apps


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> I swapped bios to stock and the 1.28 and both won't boost in most games or apps


Try running FurMark full screen at your monitor resolution at 8X MSAA. I find that maxes out my clock speeds and I see how much Power Limit and +volt I need to not downclock. If you don't get max clocks then definitely and issue with your system or something.

It shows the clock speed real time while running the program.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Hola amigos


bud! Back from gulag.
Missed ya!


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Hola amigos


Welcome back! Sending you a PM...


----------



## xTesla1856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Hola amigos


The Lord returneth !


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> The Lord returneth !


Darth Szeged?


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Darth Szeged?


For real!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> For real!


rofl, i dont know why thats a thing...but im glad it is.


----------



## xTesla1856

Did a case swap today to a Corsair Air 540. Hope the improved airflow helps my temps a bit


----------



## 000000

Hello, my AIR 540 - 2TX







)))


----------



## Sheyster

I just wanted to take a moment to wish everyone in the OCN Titan X club a very happy and peaceful Holiday Season!







I'm really looking forward to the new year and all the exciting PC and gaming tech headed our way in 2016.

Special shout-out to @szeged and @Jpmboy! Thank you for all of your contributions to this thread guys.


----------



## TremF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I just wanted to take a moment to wish everyone in the OCN Titan X club a very happy and peaceful Holiday Season!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really looking forward to the new year and all the exciting PC and gaming tech headed our way in 2016.
> 
> Special shout-out to @szeged and @Jpmboy! Thank you for all of your contributions to this thread guys.


A very Merry Christmas and all the very best for 2016 to you too and all OCN Titan X owners!

Bring on 2016 and Virtual Reality!!!


----------



## szeged

merry christmas and happy holidays to all ocners


----------



## xTesla1856

I'd also like to take a moment and thank everyone here in the TX owner's club. You guys helped me so much in ascending from a GTX 770 to Titan X's in SLI. I also want to extend a special thanks to @Sheyster for his BIOS files that keep my cards cool and quiet. Anyway, long story short, I wish you all a merry christmas and nothing but the best for 2016!


----------



## tommi6o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Ahem optimize ure win 10 os n Googld firestrike flaw.. So just change that.. Ud be getting 1-2k more on the total.
> Easy to break that 20k..
> 
> Driver use previous ones. Current ones are lower..358s.


What optimizations are you talking about? I'm also using Windows 10 and I'd like to know if there are some things which I should do to improve my FireStrike score.


----------



## SteezyTN

Merry Christmas every, and happy holidays!

So I've noticed that my temps are pretty high for my watercooling setup. I have both Titans in a loop by themselves with a 560, 480, and 240 (EK acetal-nickel TX blocks). The 240 rad has crappy SP120's in push pull, and the other two are using EK Vardars 120/140's. At the moment, the 560 doesn't have fans because I'm sending them in for RMA. However, my cards are reaching 50-58c Max after a couple hours of gameplay. This is with 1.274v. When I have 1.18v, it reaches 50c.

What's the best thermal paste that will make make a difference in temps, and what's the best way to apply the thermal past? How much paste is too much? I applied it using the EK paste and the star method like they recommend.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

I use IC Diamond. Just put a blob in the middle like on a CPU. Not a giant blob. I have not run a custom BIOS yet, but with a 360 and 480 with SP120 fans down less then half speed they sit at 40-41 C under all loads.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Merry Christmas every, and happy holidays!
> What's the best thermal paste that will make make a difference in temps, and what's the best way to apply the thermal past? How much paste is too much? I applied it using the EK paste and the star method like they recommend.


Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut is the top paste type TIM right now.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/thermal-grizzly-kryonaut-hgh-performance-thermal-grease-1-5ml.html#Details.

Apply the same way EK recommends, or use the "rice grain size dab in the middle" method.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Regarding thermal issues after a while on a loop, might have to open up the blocks and see if there is gunk in the fins. Just a FYI.

Merry Christmas guys!


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Merry Christmas every, and happy holidays!
> 
> So I've noticed that my temps are pretty high for my watercooling setup. I have both Titans in a loop by themselves with a 560, 480, and 240 (EK acetal-nickel TX blocks). The 240 rad has crappy SP120's in push pull, and the other two are using EK Vardars 120/140's. At the moment, the 560 doesn't have fans because I'm sending them in for RMA. However, my cards are reaching 50-58c Max after a couple hours of gameplay. This is with 1.274v. When I have 1.18v, it reaches 50c.
> 
> What's the best thermal paste that will make make a difference in temps, and what's the best way to apply the thermal past? How much paste is too much? I applied it using the EK paste and the star method like they recommend.


i had same problem, bought watercooled titans from guy, in my system 560+560+360+360 all of them push pull, titans was reaching up to ~55C







after removing block and applied thin layer of thermal paste got 38-39C on both of them







here is the picture of previous owner thermal paste apply


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> i had same problem, bought watercooled titans from guy, in my system 560+560+360+360 all of them push pull, titans was reaching up to ~55C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after removing block and applied thin layer of thermal paste got 38-39C on both of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the picture of previous owner thermal paste apply


Did he put the whole tube from EK on there???


----------



## tommi6o

If you guys haven't heard about the issues with Steam check your account balance and paypal (If connected) to make sure there aren't any purchases done on your accounts. The store is down for now so you have to wait some time before you can see your accounts balance.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommi6o*
> 
> If you guys haven't heard about the issues with Steam check your account balance and paypal (If connected) to make sure there aren't any purchases done on your accounts. The store is down for now so you have to wait some time before you can see your accounts balance.


This is why I have phone notifications on steam and paypal.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Regarding thermal issues after a while on a loop, might have to open up the blocks and see if there is gunk in the fins. Just a FYI.
> 
> Merry Christmas guys!


I've been using the blocks since May using Mayhems pastel, so I may need to open them up and check for gunk. Thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> i had same problem, bought watercooled titans from guy, in my system 560+560+360+360 all of them push pull, titans was reaching up to ~55C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after removing block and applied thin layer of thermal paste got 38-39C on both of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the picture of previous owner thermal paste apply


You have about 680mm more rad space than me, but it seems as if that much would be minimal in temps, especially for you to be getting sub 40c with two cards. What kind of thermal paste are you using?. When I redid the paste for when I upgraded my case to a caselabs, my cards kind of looked like yours that came with a crap load of paste. I must be putting too much. I used the star method, but it seems like when I do that, I still put too much even when I'm not trying to. I may just do the pea method like my CPU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut is the top paste type TIM right now.
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/thermal-grizzly-kryonaut-hgh-performance-thermal-grease-1-5ml.html#Details.
> 
> Apply the same way EK recommends, or use the "rice grain size dab in the middle" method.


I keep hearing this stuff is legit. If I were too apply the same amount that I did originally with the EK paste, would it be a decent amount of decreased temps? I think I just my added to much to my cards in the first place.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> I use IC Diamond. Just put a blob in the middle like on a CPU. Not a giant blob. I have not run a custom BIOS yet, but with a 360 and 480 with SP120 fans down less then half speed they sit at 40-41 C under all loads.


I'm running 1.274, and temps just seem insane. Even when I run them at stock max volts, I reach like 45-48c.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> i had same problem, bought watercooled titans from guy, in my system 560+560+360+360 all of them push pull, titans was reaching up to ~55C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after removing block and applied thin layer of thermal paste got 38-39C on both of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the picture of previous owner thermal paste apply


Thats a huge difference. Wondering y atm

I am limited by my rads n placement of my casing.
Full speed [email protected] push 560+280 rad taking out my casing out from the desk area.. Temps arnd 39-42.

Really suprised a big difference in temps. Normally gpu since surface area is big.. Dont get a big difference of 10c.

Norm i run is 900rpm inside the desk.. Temps 44-50. Zero noise.


----------



## leetmode

Do you guys think its worth getting a Titan X off of Amazon right now or would it be better to hold off and see what Pascal looks like?


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I've been using the blocks since May using Mayhems pastel, so I may need to open them up and check for gunk. Thanks
> You have about 680mm more rad space than me, but it seems as if that much would be minimal in temps, especially for you to be getting sub 40c with two cards. What kind of thermal paste are you using?. When I redid the paste for when I upgraded my case to a caselabs, my cards kind of looked like yours that came with a crap load of paste. I must be putting too much. I used the star method, but it seems like when I do that, I still put too much even when I'm not trying to. I may just do the pea method like my CPU.
> I keep hearing this stuff is legit. If I were too apply the same amount that I did originally with the EK paste, would it be a decent amount of decreased temps? I think I just my added to much to my cards in the first place.
> I'm running 1.274, and temps just seem insane. Even when I run them at stock max volts, I reach like 45-48c.


i using JP-DX1, thin layer of paste with card method


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I keep hearing this stuff is legit. If I were too apply the same amount that I did originally with the EK paste, would it be a decent amount of decreased temps? I think I just my added to much to my cards in the first place.


TG is better than the EK paste, but don't expect miracles. The EK paste is actually pretty good. I would be surprised if you saw more than a 1-2 deg C drop.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> i had same problem, bought watercooled titans from guy, in my system 560+560+360+360 all of them push pull, titans was reaching up to ~55C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after removing block and applied thin layer of thermal paste got 38-39C on both of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the picture of previous owner thermal paste apply
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Oh.. that is just so wrong!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I just wanted to take a moment to wish everyone in the OCN Titan X club a very happy and peaceful Holiday Season!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really looking forward to the new year and all the exciting PC and gaming tech headed our way in 2016.
> Special shout-out to @szeged and @Jpmboy! Thank you for all of your contributions to this thread guys.


no man, thank you for all YOU put into this thread!


----------



## replica13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Merry Christmas every, and happy holidays!
> 
> So I've noticed that my temps are pretty high for my watercooling setup. I have both Titans in a loop by themselves with a 560, 480, and 240 (EK acetal-nickel TX blocks). The 240 rad has crappy SP120's in push pull, and the other two are using EK Vardars 120/140's. At the moment, the 560 doesn't have fans because I'm sending them in for RMA. However, my cards are reaching 50-58c Max after a couple hours of gameplay. This is with 1.274v. When I have 1.18v, it reaches 50c.
> 
> What's the best thermal paste that will make make a difference in temps, and what's the best way to apply the thermal past? How much paste is too much? I applied it using the EK paste and the star method like they recommend.


Had a hight temp in my loop not so long ago. 3x 240 rads 2 tx'+cpu gpus were 55 and cpu around 60 on full load. using mx4 tp (card,and bulb method). the problem was the water i used in the loop.. a mix of dest water with some coolance i got... and some food coloring.... after getting red tubes for the look.. and using only dest water temp are now 19c idle on both gpus.. and on full load.. 35c max.. cpu is around 40. using now the bulb method with the tp for the gpus and cpu.. card method pretty failed me... hope this can help. and never never use coolance or food coloring.. or any pain in the water. while replacing the water.. i opened all my water blocks... so much junk was inside.. paint residue from the heat.. it was all stuffed in and didnt let the water spread around... and was runnign the loop for only 2 months, can imagine what could be inside if it was longer.....


----------



## MunneY

Okay guys... after a long Hiatus, I'm back with a random question for you.

Say I had access to 2 GTX Titan Z's with waterblocks for a VERY VERY reasonable price. I'm considering selling off the Titan X's and rolling back to the Titan Z's until Pascal comes out... I had considered waiting until the Dual Maxwell card, but it looks like it might not happen.

If I can get a decent price for my Titan x and Waterblock (1 of 2) I can nearly pay for the Titan Zs

Thoughts and suggestions... and yes I know the TItan X's would be faster, but I'm not even fully using the X's


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Okay guys... after a long Hiatus, I'm back with a random question for you.
> 
> Say I had access to 2 GTX Titan Z's with waterblocks for a VERY VERY reasonable price. I'm considering selling off the Titan X's and rolling back to the Titan Z's until Pascal comes out... I had considered waiting until the Dual Maxwell card, but it looks like it might not happen.
> 
> If I can get a decent price for my Titan x and Waterblock (1 of 2) I can nearly pay for the Titan Zs
> 
> Thoughts and suggestions... and yes I know the TItan X's would be faster, but I'm not even fully using the X's


2 TZs will basically run as quad SLI as you know.... terrible quad scaling performance. IDK, May not do as well as even one TX.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 2 TZs will basically run as quad SLI as you know.... terrible quad scaling performance. IDK, May not do as well as even one TX.


I'm honestly not as fussed about the gaming performance as I'll probably have SLI disabled, but it will help with video editing to some extent... I know its pretty much a wash, but meh I can pocket some money is my main thing and beat the titan x dump


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I'm honestly not as fussed about the gaming performance as I'll probably have SLI disabled, but it will help with video editing to some extent... I know its pretty much a wash, but meh I can pocket some money is my main thing and beat the titan x dump


4x quadros


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 4x quadros


oh god hes back....

*HIDES*


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 4x quadros


Who let you out of your cage!?!?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I'm honestly not as fussed about the gaming performance as I'll probably have SLI disabled, but it will help with video editing to some extent... I know its pretty much a wash, but meh I can pocket some money is my main thing and beat the titan x dump


In that case, sell the TXs... not sure 2 TZs is the thing to do no matter what. You want a good 2 gpu card? get a used 295x2.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 4x quadros


----------



## ahnafakeef

Hello everyone. I'm contemplating purchasing a 4K panel, and I'm in need of some advice.

I haven't kept up with the GPU requirements of games lately. What games will my sig rig NOT be able to run maxed out at 4K at a minimum of 60FPS with zero AA?

Also, how important is it that I purchase a screen with G-Sync? Will I be able to attain a satisfactory experience without it?

I'm considering the ASUS PG27AQ. But apparently there are other options without G-Sync that are better performers. So I'm confused as to whether I should sacrifice G-Sync for a better screen.

Any and every advice is most welcome and will be highly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Hello everyone. I'm contemplating purchasing a 4K panel, and I'm in need of some advice.
> 
> I haven't kept up with the GPU requirements of games lately. What games will my sig rig NOT be able to run maxed out at 4K at a minimum of 60FPS with zero AA?
> 
> Also, how important is it that I purchase a screen with G-Sync? Will I be able to attain a satisfactory experience without it?
> 
> I'm considering the ASUS PG27AQ. But apparently there are other options without G-Sync that are better performers. So I'm confused as to whether I should sacrifice G-Sync for a better screen.
> 
> Any and every advice is most welcome and will be highly appreciated. Thank you.


I've tried and tested over 8 panels in the last year or so, so I'm not saying this on some whim.

To summarise,

1) I don't think 4K is worth the performance hit unless using a panel over 32", the pixel density is lost within otherwise. The Phillips VA 40" is glorious and input lag is minimal, however it isn't ideal for some people due to the desk space and depth required, or for some game genres.

2) For optimal performance you will need two GM200 cards

3) I honestly think 1440p or wide aspect panels are a better option for most gamers right now given the panels available. G-Sync is not a must but is of great benefit if playing online FPS or generally fast paced games.


----------



## unreality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Hello everyone. I'm contemplating purchasing a 4K panel, and I'm in need of some advice.
> 
> I haven't kept up with the GPU requirements of games lately. What games will my sig rig NOT be able to run maxed out at 4K at a minimum of 60FPS with zero AA?
> 
> Also, how important is it that I purchase a screen with G-Sync? Will I be able to attain a satisfactory experience without it?
> 
> I'm considering the ASUS PG27AQ. But apparently there are other options without G-Sync that are better performers. So I'm confused as to whether I should sacrifice G-Sync for a better screen.
> 
> Any and every advice is most welcome and will be highly appreciated. Thank you.


I just got myself a Acer 280HK with Gsync last week.

First i must say i have a pretty high standard with monitors. I started with a 144Hz Full HD Screen and switched to the Rog Swift about 16 month ago WQHD 144Hz+Gsync. I am very pleased by the Swift, but in some games i was always playing with DSR and AA Settings (GTA 5 is a good example) because i wasnt 100% satisfied with some edges. This is complaining about first world problems but this was the reason i always wanted to try 4k.

Well what can i say. 4k is really another flash like the first time seeing 1080p or the switch to 144Hz. Of course its two different things. But i really really like the image 4k gives you.

Now the downside of this is that 4k more than halves your fps from WQHD. With some little tweaks i play GTA 5 at 50-60 fps. I really would say Gsync is *critical* here! I loved Gsync the first time i used it and i wont play anything without it again. Now Gsync has its biggest value in the range from 40-60 fps. Which is excatly the fps you will be getting at 4k maxed. I would say everything about 40fps (with Gsync!) is pretty fluid. And as i said im an old fashioned 144Hz lover!

Imo 1 Titan x is sufficient at the moment but if you really always want to have 60 fps i guess youll need 2!

games im playing atm:
GTA 5 50-60 FPS Shader and Shadows High (from Very high - no optical difference)
Witcher 3 45-60 FPS (everything Max but Hairworks off)
Fallout 4 40-60 FPS (heavily modded everything max but Godrays Low.. already reaching 6k Vram at ugrids5!)

So long!


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Hello everyone. I'm contemplating purchasing a 4K panel, and I'm in need of some advice.
> 
> I haven't kept up with the GPU requirements of games lately. What games will my sig rig NOT be able to run maxed out at 4K at a minimum of 60FPS with zero AA?
> 
> Also, how important is it that I purchase a screen with G-Sync? Will I be able to attain a satisfactory experience without it?
> 
> I'm considering the ASUS PG27AQ. But apparently there are other options without G-Sync that are better performers. So I'm confused as to whether I should sacrifice G-Sync for a better screen.
> 
> Any and every advice is most welcome and will be highly appreciated. Thank you.


I'd wait it out about 4 months. New graphics cards aren't far off and new monitors will be unveiled at CES next month. If you are rich or have money to spend and want new hardware now, buy an Acer Predator 34" with one or two GM200 gfx cards.


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *000000*
> 
> Hello, my AIR 540 - 2TX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )))


Do you have any other pics of your setup? Definitely interested in seeing how you fit the WC equipment for the CPU and Titan Xs in the 540.

On another note, I haven't posted here in some time. I sold my second Titan X and got out of the SLI game for the time being. Seems that it may have been the correct choice as most newer AAA games don't seem to support SLI. I'm quite disappointed in this, but it seems more and more AAA are going this route. How do you all feel about it, or are you playing older titles where this isn't an issue?


----------



## ahnafakeef

Thanks for the detailed responses, everyone. I really appreciate your taking the time to help me.

Just to clarify a few things:
- I already have an overclocked Titan X SLI setup paired with a 4.4GHz 3770K (see sig for further info on system)
- I don't plan on upgrading GPUs until the flagship of the second generation Pascal is released
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I've tried and tested over 8 panels in the last year or so, so I'm not saying this on some whim.
> 
> To summarise,
> 
> 1) I don't think 4K is worth the performance hit unless using a panel over 32", the pixel density is lost within otherwise. The Phillips VA 40" is glorious and input lag is minimal, however it isn't ideal for some people due to the desk space and depth required, or for some game genres.
> 
> 2) For optimal performance you will need two GM200 cards
> 
> 3) I honestly think 1440p or wide aspect panels are a better option for most gamers right now given the panels available. G-Sync is not a must but is of great benefit if playing online FPS or generally fast paced games.


1) I understand the 'loss of detail' issue, which is the major reason I am not yet sure of the PG27AQ. Which 32" panel would you suggest?
2) Already have them.
3) If you mean 21:9 panels, I don't find the extra field of view appealing. At least not as much as 160PPI. Would you please elaborate why you are advocating 1440p panels over 4K panels?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> I just got myself a Acer 280HK with Gsync last week.
> 
> First i must say i have a pretty high standard with monitors. I started with a 144Hz Full HD Screen and switched to the Rog Swift about 16 month ago WQHD 144Hz+Gsync. I am very pleased by the Swift, but in some games i was always playing with DSR and AA Settings (GTA 5 is a good example) because i wasnt 100% satisfied with some edges. This is complaining about first world problems but this was the reason i always wanted to try 4k.
> 
> Well what can i say. 4k is really another flash like the first time seeing 1080p or the switch to 144Hz. Of course its two different things. But i really really like the image 4k gives you.
> 
> Now the downside of this is that 4k more than halves your fps from WQHD. With some little tweaks i play GTA 5 at 50-60 fps. *I really would say Gsync is critical here!* I loved Gsync the first time i used it and i wont play anything without it again. Now Gsync has its biggest value in the range from 40-60 fps. Which is excatly the fps you will be getting at 4k maxed. I would say everything about 40fps (with Gsync!) is pretty fluid. And as i said im an old fashioned 144Hz lover!
> 
> Imo 1 Titan x is sufficient at the moment but if you really always want to have 60 fps i guess youll need 2!
> 
> games im playing atm:
> GTA 5 50-60 FPS Shader and Shadows High (from Very high - no optical difference)
> Witcher 3 45-60 FPS (everything Max but Hairworks off)
> Fallout 4 40-60 FPS (heavily modded everything max but Godrays Low.. already reaching 6k Vram at ugrids5!)
> 
> So long!


Couldn't agree more with the sentence in bold. I myself have tried TW3 at 4K with DSR on my sig rig and my experience was the same as yours - frequent drops to below 50FPS. Dropped down to 3K and I hardly ever dropped below 55FPS. And mind you, this is with _*ZERO*_ AA. But I suppose [email protected]" negates the necessity of any AA.

This is exactly why I'm scared to even think about opting for something without G-Sync. Especially more so with all the new AAA titles coming in 2016 which will require who-knows-how-much GPU power.

I'm getting the vibe that this discussion is leading me more and more towards the PG27AQ. But there are other non-G-Sync 4K panels that are apparently much better. Would you advise risking getting something without G-Sync?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I'd wait it out about 4 months. New graphics cards aren't far off and new monitors will be unveiled at CES next month. If you are rich or have money to spend and want new hardware now, buy an Acer Predator 34" with one or two GM200 gfx cards.


Good thing that I already have the GM200s.









Could you please elaborate on why you would recommend the X34 over a 4K? Because I personally feel that the extra field of view of an ultra-wide doesn't contribute much whereas the PPI of 4K would significantly contribute in producing better image quality. Besides, most games/movies/TV shows are at 16:9, heavily favoring the 4K panels. So despite the X34 being tempting, these are the reasons I'm more inclined towards getting a 4K panel.

As it stands right now
- I'm inclining heavily towards 4K and particularly the PG27AQ
- I'm also considering the possibility of a non-G-Sync 4K IPS panel, _only if_ it's that much better than the PG27AQ

Now, I'll try my best to help you help me.
1. What are the best arguments against getting a PG27AQ?
2. Which non-G-Sync 4K IPS would you recommend if I were willing to sacrifice G-Sync?

Thanks a lot for your patience and guidance. I really appreciate it.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thanks for the detailed responses, everyone. I really appreciate your taking the time to help me.
> 
> Just to clarify a few things:
> - I already have an overclocked Titan X SLI setup paired with a 4.4GHz 3770K (see sig for further info on system)
> - I don't plan on upgrading GPUs until the flagship of the second generation Pascal is released
> 1) I understand the 'loss of detail' issue, which is the major reason I am not yet sure of the PG27AQ. Which 32" panel would you suggest?
> 2) Already have them.
> 3) If you mean 21:9 panels, I don't find the extra field of view appealing. At least not as much as 160PPI. Would you please elaborate why you are advocating 1440p panels over 4K panels?
> Couldn't agree more with the sentence in bold. I myself have tried TW3 at 4K with DSR on my sig rig and my experience was the same as yours - frequent drops to below 50FPS. Dropped down to 3K and I hardly ever dropped below 55FPS. And mind you, this is with _*ZERO*_ AA. But I suppose [email protected]" negates the necessity of any AA.
> 
> This is exactly why I'm scared to even think about opting for something without G-Sync. Especially more so with all the new AAA titles coming in 2016 which will require who-knows-how-much GPU power.
> 
> I'm getting the vibe that this discussion is leading me more and more towards the PG27AQ. But there are other non-G-Sync 4K panels that are apparently much better. Would you advise risking getting something without G-Sync?
> Good thing that I already have the GM200s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please elaborate on why you would recommend the X34 over a 4K? Because I personally feel that the extra field of view of an ultra-wide doesn't contribute much whereas the PPI of 4K would significantly contribute in producing better image quality. Besides, most games/movies/TV shows are at 16:9, heavily favoring the 4K panels. So despite the X34 being tempting, these are the reasons I'm more inclined towards getting a 4K panel.
> 
> As it stands right now
> - I'm inclining heavily towards 4K and particularly the PG27AQ
> - I'm also considering the possibility of a non-G-Sync 4K IPS panel, _only if_ it's that much better than the PG27AQ
> 
> Now, I'll try my best to help you help me.
> 1. What are the best arguments against getting a PG27AQ?
> 2. Which non-G-Sync 4K IPS would you recommend if I were willing to sacrifice G-Sync?
> 
> Thanks a lot for your patience and guidance. I really appreciate it.


x34 is the best gaming monitor on the planet. It's IPS, 100Hz and has G-Sync. You'll also save a minimum of 20 frames by not making the jump to 4K. Going from 1440p to 4K isn't a big jump that will blow you away.


----------



## Silent Scone

I would wait for the ROG offering. They're trying to tighten down on QC compared with the Acer panels. It's pretty clear honestly that Acer rushed the X34 to beat ASUS to the punch, and with the recall amongst other things it's obvious this backfired slightly.

The ROG will feature the same panel.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I would wait for the ROG offering. They're trying to tighten down on QC compared with the Acer panels. It's pretty clear honestly that Acer rushed the X34 to beat ASUS to the punch, and with the recall amongst other things it's obvious this backfired slightly.
> 
> The ROG will feature the same panel.


I agree with this. As I said before, wait a couple of months. If you can't wait, landing a proper x34 is your best bet at the moment.


----------



## ahnafakeef

DADDYDC650, how is the jump from 1440p to 4K not big? It is much bigger than 1080p->1440p, especially when the 4K panel in concern is only 27" in size.

For reference:
[email protected]" - 102PPI
[email protected]" - 109PPI
[email protected]" - 163PPI

As for FPS, I'll be satisfied if I can remain close to 60FPS at 4K at most instances. And at other times, G-Sync should suffice for dips to 50-sth FPS.

Also, what is the appeal of 21:9 for gaming? Like I mentioned before, I'd much rather have the higher image quality over the extra field of view.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> DADDYDC650, how is the jump from 1440p to 4K not big? It is much bigger than 1080p->1440p, especially when the 4K panel in concern is only 27" in size.
> 
> For reference:
> [email protected]" - 102PPI
> [email protected]" - 109PPI
> [email protected]" - 163PPI
> 
> As for FPS, I'll be satisfied if I can remain close to 60FPS at 4K at most instances. And at other times, G-Sync should suffice for dips to 50-sth FPS.
> 
> Also, what is the appeal of 21:9 for gaming? Like I mentioned before, I'd much rather have the higher image quality over the extra field of view.


Going from 1080p to 1440p is noticeably bigger than going from 1440p to 4k on a 27 inch monitor. Go to a best buy or micro center and judge for yourself.


----------



## unreality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> DADDYDC650, how is the jump from 1440p to 4K not big? It is much bigger than 1080p->1440p, especially when the 4K panel in concern is only 27" in size.
> 
> For reference:
> [email protected]" - 102PPI
> [email protected]" - 109PPI
> [email protected]" - 163PPI
> 
> As for FPS, I'll be satisfied if I can remain close to 60FPS at 4K at most instances. And at other times, G-Sync should suffice for dips to 50-sth FPS.
> 
> Also, what is the appeal of 21:9 for gaming? Like I mentioned before, I'd much rather have the higher image quality over the extra field of view.


Actually a friend of mine got the X34 predator so i saw it in action. Its a really really nice screen for sure. I also like the widescreen. And its true youll get more fps with it instead of going full 4k. But it got about the same image pixel quality like my 27' 1440p screen. [email protected]' is something different in image quality for sure.

I was just testing my Swift vs the 4k Acer side by side, and its really hard to say which i like better. It really depends on the game i guess. Of course 4k is always sharper but for like Fallout 4 [email protected] > [email protected] For GTA5 its the exact opposite: [email protected] > [email protected]

As for the Gsync part. Imo you should see Gsync in action and decide then. I cant play without it anymore


----------



## Dango

My Titan X's also in water now. OC CPU ATM. If everything stable, I will try to push the GPUs tonight.
BTW, the build is not 100% finish yet.


----------



## szeged

Lookin good dango.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> DADDYDC650, how is the jump from 1440p to 4K not big? It is much bigger than 1080p->1440p, especially when the 4K panel in concern is only 27" in size.
> 
> For reference:
> [email protected]" - 102PPI
> [email protected]" - 109PPI
> [email protected]" - 163PPI
> 
> As for FPS, I'll be satisfied if I can remain close to 60FPS at 4K at most instances. And at other times, G-Sync should suffice for dips to 50-sth FPS.
> 
> Also, what is the appeal of 21:9 for gaming? Like I mentioned before, I'd much rather have the higher image quality over the extra field of view.


My








IDK bud, I can put a Swift side-by-side with a 4K60 of the same size... with 2 TXs (or a 295x2) the 4K60 monitor is incredibly sharp. IMO, get the largest 4K panel you can play on (I find a 50 inch is to big unless yo9u sit across the room, then the bene of 4K is lost). As scone said, a 40 inch 4K panel is probably ideal. IF you're a BF4MP player, 2 [email protected]/8000 at 4K push over 60fps all the time in large maps (using a 4.7GHz 5960x tho). G-synch is not needed.
However - the smoothness of 120 or 144HZ is hard to argue against,


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> My
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IDK bud, I can put a Swift side-by-side with a 4K60 of the same size... with 2 TXs (or a 295x2) the 4K60 monitor is incredibly sharp. IMO, get the largest 4K panel you can play on (I find a 50 inch is to big unless yo9u sit across the room, then the bene of 4K is lost). As scone said, a 40 inch 4K panel is probably ideal. IF you're a BF4MP player, 2 [email protected]/8000 at 4K push over 60fps all the time in large maps (using a 4.7GHz 5960x tho). G-synch is not needed.
> However - the smoothness of 120 or 144HZ is hard to argue against,


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> DADDYDC650, how is the jump from 1440p to 4K not big? It is much bigger than 1080p->1440p, especially when the 4K panel in concern is only 27" in size.
> 
> For reference:
> [email protected]" - 102PPI
> [email protected]" - 109PPI
> [email protected]" - 163PPI
> 
> As for FPS, I'll be satisfied if I can remain close to 60FPS at 4K at most instances. And at other times, G-Sync should suffice for dips to 50-sth FPS.
> 
> Also, what is the appeal of 21:9 for gaming? Like I mentioned before, I'd much rather have the higher image quality over the extra field of view.


Think its more to do with texture resolution.. You get the sharpness in 4k but dont feel the fidelity..

Just guessing here its game dependent. I had the acer 4k gsync. Its wasnt impressive next to swift.

But saying that gaming on my tv 4k ips streaming via shield.. Certain games was jaw dropping

Batman arkham knight
Project cars
Tom clancy blacklist
Witcher 3

But i personally think its because of the ips.

21:9. Tried that as early adopter of dell u2913wm. 50% of the games i played that time didnt work. So nvr going back to it.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Thanks a lot guys. I really appreciate the help.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Going from 1080p to 1440p is noticeably bigger than going from 1440p to 4k on a 27 inch monitor. Go to a best buy or micro center and judge for yourself.


I'm currently on a 21.5" 1080p screen. So comparing to a 27" 1080p screen is somewhat pointless.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> Actually a friend of mine got the X34 predator so i saw it in action. Its a really really nice screen for sure. I also like the widescreen. And its true youll get more fps with it instead of going full 4k. But it got about the same image pixel quality like my 27' 1440p screen. *[email protected]' is something different in image quality for sure*.
> 
> I was just testing my Swift vs the 4k Acer side by side, and its really hard to say which i like better. It really depends on the game i guess. Of course 4k is always sharper but for like Fallout 4 [email protected] > [email protected] *For GTA5 its the exact opposite: [email protected] > [email protected]*
> 
> As for the Gsync part. Imo you should see Gsync in action and decide then. I cant play without it anymore


Exactly why I want 4K. I don't play competitively at all. TW3, Hitman, GTA, TR, AC, FC etc. are the types of games I play, for which resolution contributes more to the experience than an uber-high FPS like 144Hz/165Hz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> My
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IDK bud, I can put a Swift side-by-side with a 4K60 of the same size... with 2 TXs (or a 295x2) the 4K60 monitor is incredibly sharp. IMO, get the largest 4K panel you can play on (I find a 50 inch is to big unless yo9u sit across the room, then the bene of 4K is lost). As scone said, a 40 inch 4K panel is probably ideal. IF you're a BF4MP player, 2 [email protected]/8000 at 4K push over 60fps all the time in large maps (using a 4.7GHz 5960x tho). G-synch is not needed.
> However - the smoothness of 120 or 144HZ is hard to argue against,


I won't be playing BF4, or any competitive MP games for that matter. And since you brought up system stats, my GPUs are at 1300/7000 and my 3770K is at 4.4GHz. So I don't have the luxury of the system that you mentioned.









As for the matter of a potential upgrade, no GPUs until Big Pascal for me. As for CPUs, I really want to hold off until Intel drops the next line of 2011 CPUs. Getting a 6700K and limiting myself to four cores at this point doesn't seem wise at all. Although, would a CPU upgrade help much at 4K in GPU-intensive games?

And sadly, in TW3, frame drops even from 60 to 50 were noticeable to me. Which is why I had to dial DSR down to 3K instead of 4K. And that's a well-optimized 2015 game. Who knows what 2016 games will require. So I can't discount the necessity of G-Sync at all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Think its more to do with texture resolution.. You get the sharpness in 4k but dont feel the fidelity..
> 
> Just guessing here its game dependent. I had the acer 4k gsync. Its wasnt impressive next to swift.
> 
> But saying that gaming on my tv 4k ips streaming via shield.. Certain games was jaw dropping
> 
> Batman arkham knight
> Project cars
> Tom clancy blacklist
> 
> But i personally think its because of the ips.
> 
> 21:9. Tried that as early adopter of dell u2913wm. 50% of the games i played that time didnt work. So nvr going back to it.


Could you please elaborate on what you mean by 'texture resolution' and 'fidelity'?

So I've narrowed my options down to the following:
1. ASUS PG27AQ (£730)
2. Benq BL3201PH ($900)

To summarize: The Benq does everything the ASUS does and does it better for cheaper. And the only reason to even consider the ASUS is G-Sync.

So if I'm not missing anything, it all comes down to this - *do I need G-Sync?*

Thank you.

P.S. If you guys feel that that question might be better off in its own thread, do let me know.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thanks a lot guys. I really appreciate the help.
> I'm currently on a 21.5" 1080p screen. So comparing to a 27" 1080p screen is somewhat pointless.
> Exactly why I want 4K. I don't play competitively at all. TW3, Hitman, GTA, TR, AC, FC etc. are the types of games I play, for which resolution contributes more to the experience than an uber-high FPS like 144Hz/165Hz.
> I won't be playing BF4, or any competitive MP games for that matter. And since you brought up system stats, my GPUs are at 1300/7000 and my 3770K is at 4.4GHz. So I don't have the luxury of the system that you mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the matter of a potential upgrade, no GPUs until Big Pascal for me. As for CPUs, I really want to hold off until Intel drops the next line of 2011 CPUs. Getting a 6700K and limiting myself to four cores at this point doesn't seem wise at all. Although, would a CPU upgrade help much at 4K in GPU-intensive games?
> 
> And sadly, in TW3, frame drops even from 60 to 50 were noticeable to me. Which is why I had to dial DSR down to 3K instead of 4K. And that's a well-optimized 2015 game. Who knows what 2016 games will require. So I can't discount the necessity of G-Sync at all.
> Could you please elaborate on what you mean by 'texture resolution' and 'fidelity'?
> 
> So I've narrowed my options down to the following:
> 1. ASUS PG27AQ (£730)
> 2. Benq BL3201PH ($900)
> 
> To summarize: The Benq does everything the ASUS does and does it better for cheaper. And the only reason to even consider the ASUS is G-Sync.
> 
> So if I'm not missing anything, it all comes down to this - *do I need G-Sync?*
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> P.S. If you guys feel that that question might be better off in its own thread, do let me know.


Bigger is better in this case.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thanks a lot guys. I really appreciate the help.
> I'm currently on a 21.5" 1080p screen. So comparing to a 27" 1080p screen is somewhat pointless.
> Exactly why I want 4K. I don't play competitively at all. TW3, Hitman, GTA, TR, AC, FC etc. are the types of games I play, for which resolution contributes more to the experience than an uber-high FPS like 144Hz/165Hz.
> I won't be playing BF4, or any competitive MP games for that matter. And since you brought up system stats, my GPUs are at 1300/7000 and my 3770K is at 4.4GHz. So I don't have the luxury of the system that you mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the matter of a potential upgrade, no GPUs until Big Pascal for me. As for CPUs, I really want to hold off until Intel drops the next line of 2011 CPUs. Getting a 6700K and limiting myself to four cores at this point doesn't seem wise at all. Although, would a CPU upgrade help much at 4K in GPU-intensive games?
> 
> And sadly, in TW3, frame drops even from 60 to 50 were noticeable to me. Which is why I had to dial DSR down to 3K instead of 4K. And that's a well-optimized 2015 game. Who knows what 2016 games will require. So I can't discount the necessity of G-Sync at all.
> Could you please elaborate on what you mean by 'texture resolution' and 'fidelity'?
> 
> So I've narrowed my options down to the following:
> 1. ASUS PG27AQ (£730)
> 2. Benq BL3201PH ($900)
> 
> To summarize: The Benq does everything the ASUS does and does it better for cheaper. And the only reason to even consider the ASUS is G-Sync.
> 
> So if I'm not missing anything, it all comes down to this - *do I need G-Sync?*
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> P.S. If you guys feel that that question might be better off in its own thread, do let me know.


G-Sync is the way to go. It really helps with higher resolutions and keeping the frame rate smooth and picture flawless even at high detail settings with lower FPS. I bought an Acer 28" 4K and haven't looked back. It's way better then my 1440P at 105HZ without G-Sync.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thanks a lot guys. I really appreciate the help.
> I'm currently on a 21.5" 1080p screen. So comparing to a 27" 1080p screen is somewhat pointless.
> Exactly why I want 4K. I don't play competitively at all. TW3, Hitman, GTA, TR, AC, FC etc. are the types of games I play, for which resolution contributes more to the experience than an uber-high FPS like 144Hz/165Hz.
> I won't be playing BF4, or any competitive MP games for that matter. And since you brought up system stats, my GPUs are at 1300/7000 and my 3770K is at 4.4GHz. So I don't have the luxury of the system that you mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the matter of a potential upgrade, no GPUs until Big Pascal for me. As for CPUs, I really want to hold off until Intel drops the next line of 2011 CPUs. Getting a 6700K and limiting myself to four cores at this point doesn't seem wise at all. Although, would a CPU upgrade help much at 4K in GPU-intensive games?
> 
> And sadly, in TW3, frame drops even from 60 to 50 were noticeable to me. Which is why I had to dial DSR down to 3K instead of 4K. And that's a well-optimized 2015 game. Who knows what 2016 games will require. So I can't discount the necessity of G-Sync at all.
> Could you please elaborate on what you mean by 'texture resolution' and 'fidelity'?
> 
> So I've narrowed my options down to the following:
> 1. ASUS PG27AQ (£730)
> 2. Benq BL3201PH ($900)
> 
> To summarize: The Benq does everything the ASUS does and does it better for cheaper. And the only reason to even consider the ASUS is G-Sync.
> 
> So if I'm not missing anything, it all comes down to this - *do I need G-Sync?*
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> P.S. If you guys feel that that question might be better off in its own thread, do let me know.


Graphic Fidelity.. hmm
4k vs 1440p.. on a small screen u only see sharper images.. but games like witcher 3.. more detail.. Witcher 3.. IPS is a must. Swift does not justice on how beautiful this game is.

Again i am not sure this is because of the IPS vs TN (Swift and the 4k acer gsync) but i personally dislike the acer 4k gsync and wouldnt recommend it to anybody.

The asus 27inch 4k ips Gsync..... the ips definitely will be good but whether that 27inch for 4k is a good idea...that i cant say but 4k on my IPS TV is awesome when gaming

Gsync yeah ure gonna need it. Think about what if u dont have it ure stuck with vsync.. which will always take to nearest 15/30/45/60 fps and ure gonna stutter. Also if the game engine has issues with vsync then ure at the mercy of the dev to fix it. With Gsync u wont.

I am guessing ure dont buy a lot of games in steam .. just guessing but if u were in the discussion threads.. so many times gsync users no issue while a lot of ppl had to wait for vsync fixes etc on new game launches etc...


----------



## Silent Scone

Graphic fidelity difference between two panel types? Not sure how you came to that one


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Graphic fidelity difference between two panel types? Not sure how you came to that one


Like witcher etc.. In ips it looks stunning. Tn kindda hmm
Things like pops out.. Not just color. Thats what i see on my 4k tv ips compared to the acer 27 4k.

Thats the best way i can describe it. When i tried the acer screen side by side with swift.. Disabled osd. Acer just was sharper n more details in distance. Then streamed to shield 4k... It was beaut. Hence y i think its ips was the factor. Another factor could be because its a 50 inch tv..
Acer 4k gsync no wow factor.

Anyway sold of the acer.

I know what ure saying.. Its the samething being displayed...
So how can there be any difference.


----------



## Jpmboy

I think I'll sit back and learn - I'm not as avid a gamer as 99.9% of you guys.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Like witcher etc.. In ips it looks stunning. Tn kindda hmm
> Things like pops out.. Not just color. Thats what i see on my 4k tv ips compared to the acer 27 4k.
> 
> Thats the best way i can describe it. When i tried the acer screen side by side with swift.. Disabled osd. Acer just was sharper n more details in distance. Then streamed to shield 4k... It was beaut. Hence y i think its ips was the factor. Another factor could be because its a 50 inch tv..
> Acer 4k gsync no wow factor.
> 
> Anyway sold of the acer.
> 
> I know what ure saying.. Its the samething being displayed...
> So how can there be any difference.


Ok, yes I understand, but you can't really compare two different panels. IPS and VA will always have better colours than TN. Personally I don't see much of any of it as any real reason to leave the TN Swift for the new one, it's all getting a bit boring. You stream to your Shield in 4K?

I've tried using the stream to the TV and it's quite the novelty - would rather just play at my desk. It's ok for some games though


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> My
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IDK bud, I can put a Swift side-by-side with a 4K60 of the same size... with 2 TXs (or a 295x2) the 4K60 monitor is incredibly sharp. IMO, get the largest 4K panel you can play on (I find a 50 inch is to big unless yo9u sit across the room, then the bene of 4K is lost). As scone said, a 40 inch 4K panel is probably ideal. IF you're a BF4MP player, 2 [email protected]/8000 at 4K push over 60fps all the time in large maps (using a 4.7GHz 5960x tho). G-synch is not needed.
> However - the smoothness of 120 or 144HZ is hard to argue against,


Guess I'll put in my .02 as well.

I've been playing on a 144 Hz ASUS monitor for several years now. I came close to pulling the trigger on an Acer X34 (21:9 3440x1440 100 Hz), but after hearing about so many problems and QC issues with the first batches I've decided to wait.

I think the right answer correlates to what type of games you play. Fast paced FPS, I think you should wait to see what the new year brings as I have decided to do. If you like slower paced games where smoothness/blur (60 Hz refresh) is not too big of a deal (MMO, RPG, Strategy games) then maybe look at a good 4K monitor. If you are getting a new monitor now, regardless of whether it is 4K or 21:9 or other, be sure to check game support. I understand some games still don't support these new resolutions/aspect ratios very well.

EDIT about G-Sync: If you have 1 video card you need it. SLI Titan X owners can probably get away without 4K G-Sync. You might need to adjust game video settings to maintain 60+ FPS. Also recommend to cap FPS as well whenever possible. I prefer capping FPS via game settings/config vs. using V-sync.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Guess I'll put in my .02 as well.
> 
> I've been playing on a 144 Hz ASUS monitor for several years now. I came close to pulling the trigger on an Acer X34 (21:9 3440x1440 100 Hz), but after hearing about so many problems and QC issues with the first batches I've decided to wait.
> 
> I think the right answer correlates to what type of games you play. Fast paced FPS, I think you should wait to see what the new year brings as I have decided to do. If you like slower paced games where smoothness/blur (60 Hz refresh) is not too big of a deal (MMO, RPG, Strategy games) then maybe look at a good 4K monitor. If you are getting a new monitor now, regardless of whether it is 4K or 21:9 or other, be sure to check game support. I understand some games still don't support these new resolutions/aspect ratios very well.
> 
> EDIT about G-Sync: If you have 1 video card you need it. *SLI Titan X owners can probably get away without 4K G-Sync*. You might need to adjust game video settings to maintain 60+ FPS. Also recommend to cap FPS as well whenever possible. I prefer capping FPS via game settings/config vs. using V-sync.


That's what I am counting on while I wait for an issue-free 4K IPS G-Sync panel.

Not to digress, but would you mind telling me how the capping FPS thing negates the need for V-Sync? I tried capping FPS to 60 via RivaTuner and disabled VSync, but I still got tearing whenever FPS dropped from 60. How do I not use VSync and not get tearing at the same time?

Thanks for your input.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> That's what I am counting on while I wait for an issue-free 4K IPS G-Sync panel.
> 
> Not to digress, but would you mind telling me how the capping FPS thing negates the need for V-Sync? I tried capping FPS to 60 via RivaTuner and disabled VSync, but I still got tearing whenever FPS dropped from 60. How do I not use VSync and not get tearing at the same time?
> 
> Thanks for your input.


You wil get screen tearing whenever you drop below 65 frames or so and have v-sync disabled.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> That's what I am counting on while I wait for an issue-free 4K IPS G-Sync panel.
> 
> Not to digress, but would you mind telling me how the capping FPS thing negates the need for V-Sync? I tried capping FPS to 60 via RivaTuner and disabled VSync, but I still got tearing whenever FPS dropped from 60. How do I not use VSync and not get tearing at the same time?
> 
> Thanks for your input.


Try capping at 59 FPS and let me know the results.







Whenever possible use game settings or config file.

For BF4 and Battlefront, the command is:

gametime.maxvariablefps XXX

where XXX is the FPS you want to cap.

FWIW, I'm not trying to say this is better than G-sync in any way.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Guess I'll put in my .02 as well.
> 
> I've been playing on a 144 Hz ASUS monitor for several years now. I came close to pulling the trigger on an Acer X34 (21:9 3440x1440 100 Hz), but after hearing about so many problems and QC issues with the first batches I've decided to wait.
> 
> I think the right answer correlates to what type of games you play. Fast paced FPS, I think you should wait to see what the new year brings as I have decided to do. If you like slower paced games where smoothness/blur (60 Hz refresh) is not too big of a deal (MMO, RPG, Strategy games) then maybe look at a good 4K monitor. If you are getting a new monitor now, regardless of whether it is 4K or 21:9 or other, be sure to check game support. I understand some games still don't support these new resolutions/aspect ratios very well.
> 
> EDIT about G-Sync: If you have 1 video card you need it. SLI Titan X owners can probably get away without 4K G-Sync. You might need to adjust game video settings to maintain 60+ FPS. Also recommend to cap FPS as well whenever possible. I prefer capping FPS via game settings/config vs. using V-sync.


There's a lot of things to consider and there isn't a one size fits all (quite literally in some cases 







). I've tried both flat and curved wide aspects, to 40" 4K - and have gone around in circles a few times trying to find the best monitor. I play a variety of games so one size isn't necessarily the best for all occasions. I picked up a B grade TN Swift after having one previously already months before and can honestly say it suits most occasions and I see no reason to upgrade. Do not use it for movies.

The X34 has it's own problems, but the ROG offering should be coming in Q1. Myself, am more placing bets down on VR.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> The X34 has it's own problems, but the ROG offering should be coming in Q1. Myself, am more placing bets down on VR.


I agree with what you said. To me (for my purposes), the perfect gaming monitor would be an X34 with no QC issues and 144 Hz + G-Sync. I'm okay with some IPS glow as long as it's not too excessive, which is also subjective as a lot of this stuff is.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> There's a lot of things to consider and there isn't a one size fits all (quite literally in some cases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I've tried both flat and curved wide aspects, to 40" 4K - and have gone around in circles a few times trying to find the best monitor. I play a variety of games so one size isn't necessarily the best for all occasions. I picked up a B grade TN Swift after having one previously already months before and can honestly say it suits most occasions and I see no reason to upgrade. Do not use it for movies.
> 
> The X34 has it's own problems, but the ROG offering should be coming in Q1. Myself, am more *placing bets down on VR*.


Really? Hopefully they get lighter, or you'll need neck muscle training


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Really? Hopefully they get lighter, or you'll need neck muscle training


lol







- yes really. One of the biggest things I'm looking forward to in 2016


----------



## SteezyTN

So I downloaded lilchronics Mod10 bios and I'm liking it for my SLI setup. I know it's the same as the cyclops3 bios, but different tweakings. However, one card is running at the normal 1.274, and the other is running at 1.243v. Is that normal?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So I downloaded lilchronics Mod10 bios and I'm liking it for my SLI setup. I know it's the same as the cyclops3 bios, but different tweakings. However, one card is running at the normal 1.274, and the other is running at 1.243v. Is that normal?


The voltage table needs to be adjusted higher. My new card does the same thing, 1.23v with that bios while my older card did 1.274v. So i made another bios i think this should work for you. 1.274v

lilchronic-mod11.zip 150k .zip file


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> The voltage table needs to be adjusted higher. My new card does the same thing, 1.23v with that bios while my older card did 1.274v. So i made another bios i think this should work for you. 1.274v
> 
> lilchronicmod.zip 150k .zip file


Thanks. But why would that happen if I flashed both cards with it? What bios is the one you linked?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Thanks. But why would that happen if I flashed both cards with it? What bios is the one you linked?


I guess it depends on asic%, voltage leakage and power usage or something and some cards just act differently than each other. I dont really know. I have seen a few people say they used the cyclops bios for 1.274v but were stuck at 1.255v, 1.243v and 1.23v all just different voltage levels.

The bios i linked you is a copy of cyclops 3 bios but with the voltage raised to 1.287.5v instead of the 1.281v. Raising it one notch allowed my card to go to 1.274 where it was previously stuck @ 1.23v.

You could even try to open the bios you have on the card now and raise the voltage table one notch in maxwell bios tweaker.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> I guess it depends on asic%, voltage leakage and power usage or something and some cards just act differently than each other. I dont really know. I have seen a few people say they used the cyclops bios for 1.274v but were stuck at 1.255v, 1.243v and 1.23v all just different voltage levels.
> 
> The bios i linked you is a copy of cyclops 3 bios but with the voltage raised to 1.287.5v instead of the 1.281v. Raising it one notch allowed my card to go to 1.274 where it was previously stuck @ 1.23v.
> 
> You could even try to open the bios you have on the card now and raise the voltage table one notch in maxwell bios tweaker.


Well it's actually the card that can better overclock, and at lower voltages. I kind of like how its happening because that's less voltage being pumped into my custom watercooling loop, right? and if its stable, that's still better too right lol? That's a 73 asic, and the other one I have is a 63.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Well it's actually the card that can better overclock, and at lower voltages. I kind of like how its happening because that's less voltage being pumped into my custom watercooling loop, right? and if its stable, that's still better too right lol? That's a 73 asic, and the other one I have is a 63.


If one card dosent need as much voltage to run the same speed as the other that's totally fine









yeah my 68 asic% did 1.274 but the 72% was stuck @ 1.23v on cyclops..... till i figured it out and modded it


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> If one card dosent need as much voltage to run the same speed as the other that's totally fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah my 68 asic% did 1.274 but the 72% was stuck @ 1.23v on cyclops..... till i figured it out and modded it


the most I can reach is 1493Mhz. Anything above 1506 and I crash. I downloaded the cyclops3 mod 3 bios and that was nice. However, I like how the mod 10 bios can down volt to 1.174 when its not needed. Looks like ill be sticking to this mod10 bios. I just wasn't sure if it was okay because every flash i've downloaded, it would match the voltages on both cards.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> However, I like how the mod 10 bios can down volt to 1.174 when its not needed. Looks like ill be sticking to this mod10 bios. I just wasn't sure if it was okay because every flash i've downloaded, it would match the voltages on both cards.


Here's the Sheyster BIOS. Different voltages, downclock/downvolts


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Try capping at 59 FPS and let me know the results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever possible use game settings or config file.
> 
> For BF4 and Battlefront, the command is:
> 
> gametime.maxvariablefps XXX
> 
> where XXX is the FPS you want to cap.
> 
> FWIW, I'm not trying to say this is better than G-sync in any way.


Currently playing AC Syndicate. Couldn't find an ini file and I don't know any other way to cap FPS other than with RivaTuner. So did that and capped it to 59FPS. Still getting tearing with no VSync applied - in game or in NVCP. Refresh rate in game was set to 60Hz and NOT 50Hz.

Please advise as to how I should proceed. Thank you.

Off-topic: I know it's unlikely but do new, unannounced products (read: monitors) ever immediately go on sale from being announced at CES?


----------



## Scorpyar

Hello Guys I have a question:

I have 2 Titan X with hybrid coolers from Evga PSU 1500W 80+ gold
ASIC is 68% and 71%
What bios i should use to reach maximum performance? Tried different ones 1281v 1312v but when i try to go higher then 1500 my driver crashes. Have no problem with tempetature.(Don't move higher 50C) What is the average possible maximum for this setup? What should i do to make it max performance?

Thank you.


----------



## xTesla1856

There is no real rule here, but here's how I approach GPU OC'ing: I start at base clock running Unigine Heaven Benchmark and then gradually push core clock until I get a driver crash. Then I will take the core clock that crashed and subtract 10mhz from it and that's how I establish a baseline. Then I take that and fire up some games that I'm playing at the moment to verify that core clock. If I get another driver crash, I subtract 10mhz again and I test again. Eventually, I find the maximum stable overclock.

You mentioned your cards crashing above 1500 even though your temps are in check. You probably had less luck in the silicon lottery compared to some other members here. I'd say if you can settle somewhere above 1450mhz, then that to me is a very good card. But again, different people, different standards







I think I got pretty lucky with my cards,as I have them running at 1380mhz undervolted to 1.15V.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpyar*
> 
> Hello Guys I have a question:
> 
> I have 2 Titan X with hybrid coolers from Evga PSU 1500W 80+ gold
> ASIC is 68% and 71%
> What bios i should use to reach maximum performance? Tried different ones 1281v 1312v but when i try to go higher then 1500 my driver crashes. Have no problem with tempetature.(Don't move higher 50C) What is the average possible maximum for this setup? What should i do to make it max performance?
> 
> Thank you.


1500 isn't bad at all! You could try to swap card positions. You _might_ be able to OC a little higher this way. One card is probably holding you back. For gaming there is virtually no difference between 1500 and 1550 MHz. If it were me, I'd run a 1.25v BIOS in both cards for gaming, and OC as much as they'll go at that voltage.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Currently playing AC Syndicate. Couldn't find an ini file and I don't know any other way to cap FPS other than with RivaTuner. So did that and capped it to 59FPS. Still getting tearing with no VSync applied - in game or in NVCP. Refresh rate in game was set to 60Hz and NOT 50Hz.
> 
> Please advise as to how I should proceed. Thank you.
> 
> Off-topic: I know it's unlikely but do new, unannounced products (read: monitors) ever immediately go on sale from being announced at CES?


For best results under 60 Hz you'll need G-Sync. Keep in mind that some games tear/stutter more than others. Hot new monitors never go on sale right away, to my knowledge.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Well it's actually the card that can better overclock, and at lower voltages. I kind of like how its happening because that's less voltage being pumped into my custom watercooling loop, right? and if its stable, that's still better too right lol? That's a 73 asic, and the other one I have is a 63.


my two cards are 64 and 74% ASIC. Both run at a solid 1.274V with cyclops3. I don't think what you are seeing is related to ASIC. Are you using PrecisionX?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> my two cards are 64 and 74% ASIC. Both run at a solid 1.274V with cyclops3. I don't think what you are seeing is related to ASIC. Are you using PrecisionX?


Precision X allows me to adjust voltage no problem..... So i dont think that is the problem, some cards just dont go to 1.274v on cyclops 3 bios i have seen it multiple times in this thread and have experienced it first hand.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Precision X allows me to adjust voltage no problem..... So i dont think that is the problem, some cards just dont go to 1.274v on cyclops 3 bios i have seen it multiple times in this thread and have experienced it first hand.


Strange, but I think @Jpmboy is probably on the right track: drivers, OC software, OS, etc. I've heard of many people fixing problems just like this by removing and reinstalling some or all of the aforementioned root causes.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Strange, but I think @Jpmboy is probably on the right track: drivers, OC software, OS, etc. I've heard of many people fixing problems just like this by removing and reinstalling some or all of the aforementioned root causes.


I can install cyclops 3 bios on my card and it wont go past 1.23v, When i put my bios on i get 1,274v thats with the same drivers etc. now your telling me the drivers is causing my card to not go to 1.274?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> I can install cyclops 3 bios on my card and it wont go past 1.23v, When i put my bios on i get 1,274v thats with the same drivers etc. now your telling me the drivers is causing my card to not go to 1.274?


idk what you got going there, but you should not have to weak the bios in such a manner to enable the max of 1.274V. These two titans have been folding at 1.274V for a long time on cyclops3.
IF you have PX installed (even if not running) open it, press cntrl+shift+mousewheel tp open the "experimental" features. Toggle voltage control might help.

Only time I see the cards load to different voltages is when using the stock bios which does use the VID line.



oh - and YES! the drivers play a more "integral" role in frequency/voltage control with maxwell than ever before AFAIK.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> idk what you got going there, but you should not have to weak the bios in such a manner to enable the max of 1.274V. These two titans have been folding at 1.274V for a long time on cyclops3.
> IF you have PX installed (even if not running) open it, press cntrl+shift+mousewheel tp open the "experimental" features. Toggle voltage control might help.
> 
> Only time I see the cards load to different voltages is when using the stock bios which does use the VID line.


Obviously you have no idea because you you havent had a card that has that problem. Not all cards act the same. There have been multiple accounts of some people's cards not being able to go to1.274v with cyclops bios.

My card will not go over 1.25v with cyclops 3 bios so i tried the cyclops 1,312v bios and my card did 1,274v. so i went in to maxwell tweaker and lowered the voltage till it it brought my voltage back to 1.25v so then i know where the voltage needs to be to run 1.274v. plan and simple.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Obviously you have no idea because you you havent had a card that has that problem. Not all cards act the same. There have been multiple accounts of some people's cards not being able to go to1.274v with cyclops bios.
> 
> My card will not go over 1.25v with cyclops 3 bios so i tried the cyclops 1,312v bios and my card did 1,274v so i went in to maxwell tweaker and lowered the voltage till it it brought my voltage back to 1.25v so then i know where the voltage needs to be to run 1.274v. plan and simple,


nope.. no idea.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nope.. no idea.


Did i offend you or something?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Did i offend you or something?


Obviously you have no idea


----------



## lilchronic

you know i used to think the same way. When someone would say there card is not going over 1.25v with cyclops bios. i just think to myself, oh there doing it wrong or just SOL or something. but when it actually happens to you then you realize.


----------



## Jpmboy

okay. honest "feedback". as you probably don't remember, I loaded and used your mod bios when you first posted mod3 (i think) and a few next iterations. In each case, after a while, I began to experience voltage float and driver crashes. Did a lot of reinstalls and reflashes to no avail. DDU swept the system, removed PX and any AB profile folders, loaded fresh drivers and flashed back to cy3.. been good ever since using AB for clocks only even while moving cards around between rigs. I chalked it up to a 3-way conflict between the bios, OS-based voltage "control" and NV driver MHz/mV control. Never saw the need to post about the experience.. each card or pair is different.








That was my adventure into the 3-way clash for control of the TX operations. you'll figure it out eventually
anyway - tweaking/modding is half the fun. Enjoy.

edit: what a SH.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Did i offend you or something?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Obviously you have no idea


We're just trying to help here. No need to make it personal guise!









lilchronic, have you tested the cards individually yet?


----------



## Silent Scone

Could be an incorrect reading of P00 / P02 states, does sound more like a software issue. All TITANX boards are the same once on the same VBIOS.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> We're just trying to help here. No need to make it personal guise!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilchronic, have you tested the cards individually yet?


Yes they have only been tested individually

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Could be an incorrect reading of P00 / P02 states, does sound more like a software issue. All TITANX boards are the same once on the same VBIOS.


i dont think so. Like i said before and can prove by going back through this thread, not all cards will go up to 1.274v on cyclops 3 bios including mine which only goes to 1.25v.


----------



## Silent Scone

Well I'd gladly take any explanation you can give as to why that is


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> my two cards are 64 and 74% ASIC. Both run at a solid 1.274V with cyclops3. I don't think what you are seeing is related to ASIC. Are you using PrecisionX?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Precision X allows me to adjust voltage no problem..... So i dont think that is the problem, some cards just dont go to 1.274v on cyclops 3 bios i have seen it multiple times in this thread and have experienced it first hand.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> I can install cyclops 3 bios on my card and it wont go past 1.23v, When i put my bios on i get 1,274v thats with the same drivers etc. now your telling me the drivers is causing my card to not go to 1.274?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> idk what you got going there, but you should not have to weak the bios in such a manner to enable the max of 1.274V. These two titans have been folding at 1.274V for a long time on cyclops3.
> IF you have PX installed (even if not running) open it, press cntrl+shift+mousewheel tp open the "experimental" features. Toggle voltage control might help.
> 
> Only time I see the cards load to different voltages is when using the stock bios which does use the VID line.
> 
> 
> 
> oh - and YES! the drivers play a more "integral" role in frequency/voltage control with maxwell than ever before AFAIK.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Obviously you have no idea because you you havent had a card that has that problem. Not all cards act the same. There have been multiple accounts of some people's cards not being able to go to1.274v with cyclops bios.
> 
> My card will not go over 1.25v with cyclops 3 bios so i tried the cyclops 1,312v bios and my card did 1,274v. so i went in to maxwell tweaker and lowered the voltage till it it brought my voltage back to 1.25v so then i know where the voltage needs to be to run 1.274v. plan and simple.


JPM, it's not that I can't reach 1.274 on both cards with your Cyclops3, but when I flashed to lilchronics mod10, that's when the issue occurred. I could reach it as well with the mod3 bios, so the issue is mod10. I have no problem with your cyclops3, so I may just reflash back to yours.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> JPM, it's not that I can't reach 1.274 on both cards with your Cyclops3, but when I flashed to lilchronics mod10, that's when the issue occurred. I could reach it as well with the mod3 bios, so the issue is mod10. I have no problem with your cyclops3, so I may just reflash back to yours.


use mod3 or cyclops3. I did find that even with mod3, over time the voltage control got screwy. At least with my cards, It seems that once the bios-driver "handskake" takes place, changing voltage via AB or PX eventually leads to the problem or clash of control in a bios where P02 is changed from stock(?). Each time I've had to wipe the drivers, delete PX (completely) and at a minimum delete the AB profiles folder to get everything to behave normally again. It looks to be related to the P0-P2 clock state voltage which the mod bioses raise the base voltage.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> For best results under 60 Hz you'll need G-Sync. Keep in mind that some games tear/stutter more than others. Hot new monitors never go on sale right away, to my knowledge.


Understood. But here's the problem:
-The game doesn't have triple buffering (and I haven't tried forcing it via NVCP or a third party app)
-Hence VSync, as it is supposed to, makes the FPS drop by a huge margin even when I drop from 60 to 59 FPS

So if I could fix tearing without VSync, I'd get much higher FPS in a lot of scenes. But I suppose I have to use either some form of VSync (adaptive or otherwise), triple buffering or a combination of the two to prevent tearing.

Questions:
i) Which form of VSync would allow the highest FPS in all instances?
ii) Is it possible to force triple buffering in a game that doesn't have it by default? If yes, would it help?
iii) What combo of VSync/triple buffering is advisable? And most importantly, what method/app do you recommend for implementing it?

Questions about Titan X SLI at 4K:
i) Could someone please provide me with game benchmarks that accurately represent the performance of Titan X SLI at 4K?
ii) How much would the minimum FPS improve in games by upgrading to an overclocked 5930K from a 4.4GHz 3770K at 4K?

I'll open a separate thread if advised as such. Thank you.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Understood. But here's the problem:
> -The game doesn't have triple buffering (and I haven't tried forcing it via NVCP or a third party app)
> -Hence VSync, as it is supposed to, makes the FPS drop by a huge margin even when I drop from 60 to 59 FPS
> 
> So if I could fix tearing without VSync, I'd get much higher FPS in a lot of scenes. But I suppose I have to use either some form of VSync (adaptive or otherwise), triple buffering or a combination of the two to prevent tearing.
> 
> Questions:
> i) Which form of VSync would allow the highest FPS in all instances?
> ii) Is it possible to force triple buffering in a game that doesn't have it by default? If yes, would it help?
> iii) What combo of VSync/triple buffering is advisable? And most importantly, what method/app do you recommend for implementing it?
> 
> Questions about Titan X SLI at 4K:
> i) Could someone please provide me with game benchmarks that accurately represent the performance of Titan X SLI at 4K?
> ii) How much would the minimum FPS improve in games by upgrading to an overclocked 5930K from a 4.4GHz 3770K at 4K?
> 
> I'll open a separate thread if advised as such. Thank you.


i) Which form of VSync would allow the highest FPS in all instances
ii) Is it possible to force triple buffering in a game that doesn't have it by default? If yes, would it help?
iii) What combo of VSync/triple buffering is advisable? And most importantly, what method/app do you recommend for implementing it?

Questions about Titan X SLI at 4K:
i) Could someone please provide me with game benchmarks that accurately represent the performance of Titan X SLI at 4K?

What games?

ii) How much would the minimum FPS improve in games by upgrading to an overclocked 5930K from a 4.4GHz 3770K at 4K?

4k isnt' nearly as limited by CPU as 1080p and the likes... You'll run out of GPU before CPU in 99% of games.


----------



## GRABibus

Hi,
could someone explain the BIOS which are proposed at first page please ?
Is there a BIOS which would improve the "headroom" for core overclock ?

Thank you


----------



## GRABibus

Hi,
i have tried to flash my ASUS TITANX with maxair2 bios.

Here is my errors message :



What is the issue ?

Thank you.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Hi,
> i have tried to flash my ASUS TITANX with maxair2 bios.
> 
> Here is my errors message :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the issue ?
> 
> Thank you.


describe how you tried to flash your ASUS card with the maxair2


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Hi,
> i have tried to flash my ASUS TITANX with maxair2 bios.
> 
> Here is my errors message :
> 
> 
> 
> What is the issue ?
> 
> Thank you.


http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/Utilities/BIOS_Modding/ Try the NVFlash from here, x64 if your O/S is 64 bit, x86 if it isnt.

Edit: and make sure you did this first 'nvflash --protectoff' without the single quotations.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Well I'd gladly take any explanation you can give as to why that is


I just did the post right before your post, Did you not read it? Thats the only explanation i can give is not all cards are the same even with the same vbios. one card will do only 1.25v and the other does 1.274v with same bios. Can you explain to me how that is the same?

Software reading? well i dont think so either because @ 1.25v i can only get to 1521Mhz while with 1.274v i was at 1570Mhz.

Im no graphics card engineer Obviously but i think just like cpu's gpu's have there own VID line regardless of what vbios is on it.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Understood. But here's the problem:
> -The game doesn't have triple buffering (and I haven't tried forcing it via NVCP or a third party app)
> -Hence VSync, as it is supposed to, makes the FPS drop by a huge margin even when I drop from 60 to 59 FPS
> 
> So if I could fix tearing without VSync, I'd get much higher FPS in a lot of scenes. But I suppose I have to use either some form of VSync (adaptive or otherwise), triple buffering or a combination of the two to prevent tearing.
> 
> Questions:
> i) Which form of VSync would allow the highest FPS in all instances?
> ii) Is it possible to force triple buffering in a game that doesn't have it by default? If yes, would it help?
> iii) What combo of VSync/triple buffering is advisable? And most importantly, what method/app do you recommend for implementing it?
> 
> Questions about Titan X SLI at 4K:
> i) Could someone please provide me with game benchmarks that accurately represent the performance of Titan X SLI at 4K?
> ii) How much would the minimum FPS improve in games by upgrading to an overclocked 5930K from a 4.4GHz 3770K at 4K?
> 
> I'll open a separate thread if advised as such. Thank you.


I've heard 'VSync Smooth' is the best for SLI. But G-Sync is the way to go these days.


----------



## Deceiver777

Good day, and all happy - if anyone here present - please tell me -ASUS TITAN-X reference. - Begins in a simple rate of 31 - and gradually over 10-15 minutes - becomes 45-47, no further moves, the turbine speed is always 22% - only after passing the threshold of 65+ degrees turbine starts to unwind,

The load is growing rapidly to 83 - and further grows, trotlit card - tried EVGA pretsishn - regulated turbine - put the aggression, the tempo of the load does not rise above 65.

Confused TDP of 11.4% seen in the surveys in idle TDP 6+% - Frequency throws off normal.

Worth Operating System Windows 10 pro.

Monitor conventional 60Hz - Connect one.

Help Board - the trouble?. thanks in advance.

with HC. Eugene.

TitanX.jpg 228k .jpg file


TITANASIC.jpg 270k .jpg file


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/Utilities/BIOS_Modding/ Try the NVFlash from here, x64 if your O/S is 64 bit, x86 if it isnt.
> 
> Edit: and make sure you did this first 'nvflash --protectoff' without the single quotations.


I tried with the X64 from your link...same issue...

I entered the following command : *nvflash -6 performances.rom* (This is the name of my BIOS file)


----------



## GRABibus

Ok, it worked !
by the way, with maxair 2, I have no possbility to increase core clock.
As soon as I do it, Unigine heaven crashes...even if I push max power to 150%...

which other BIOS can be used on a stock air cooling ?

thank you.


----------



## xTesla1856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Ok, it worked !
> by the way, with maxair 2, I have no possbility to increase core clock.
> As soon as I do it, Unigine heaven crashes...even if I push max power to 150%...
> 
> which other BIOS can be used on a stock air cooling ?
> 
> thank you.


You could try the 1.15V undervolt BIOS. It keeps my cards in the high 60's to low 70's at 1380mhz. Obviously not a BIOS for max overclocking, but ideal for stock heatsinks.


----------



## GRABibus

Honestly, With 1.15v, I can't go over 1200MHz for core....
Which Bios do you référence to ?

I have tried GM200 ultimate Bios at 1.28v and i can raise boost at 1450MHz.

I set my fan at 80% and gpu doesn't go over 75 dégrées C.

Should it be acceptable on a air stock Cooler ?


----------



## xTesla1856

Seems like your cards need a lot of voltage for high clocks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Honestly, With 1.15v, I can't go over 1200MHz for core....
> Which Bios do you référence to ?
> 
> I have tried GM200 ultimate Bios at 1.28v and i can raise boost at 1450MHz.
> 
> I set my fan at 80% and gpu doesn't go over 75 dégrées C.
> 
> Should it be acceptable on a air stock Cooler ?


Hmm, seems like your cards need way more voltage than mine for high clocks. The temps you mention are fine, anything under 80 is good in my book.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> I tried with the X64 from your link...same issue...
> 
> I entered the following command : *nvflash -6 performances.rom* (This is the name of my BIOS file)


Did you disable your video card in device manager?

And try this NVFlash http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&jsonp=vglnk_145157575623414&key=7777bc3c17029328d03146e0ed767841&libId=iiueptfq01000kb5000DLngwq5rcn&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Ft%2F1521334%2Fofficial-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x&v=1&out=https%3A%2F%2Fmega.co.nz%2F%23!LxgQia4B!03HL7IxPPrNejK3emvyAKpygNJUpUvN1-ULK1apArSI&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Ft%2F1467851%2Fnvidia-maxwell-kepler-bios-editing-thread-gtx-2xx-to-9xx-now-supported%2F1090&title=%5BOfficial%5D%20NVFlash%20with%20certificate%20checks%20bypassed%20for%20GTX%20950%2F960%2F970%2F980%2F980Ti%2FTitan%20X&txt=Here

Sorry for the long link, but it is the one "(Updated 2/11/2015) NVFlash v5.206.0.1 All Checks bypassed: (Use this if you want to flash BIOS from different models. Like flashing 980 BIOS onto a 970) here." http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Did you disable your video card in device manager?
> 
> And try this NVFlash http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&jsonp=vglnk_145157575623414&key=7777bc3c17029328d03146e0ed767841&libId=iiueptfq01000kb5000DLngwq5rcn&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Ft%2F1521334%2Fofficial-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x&v=1&out=https%3A%2F%2Fmega.co.nz%2F%23!LxgQia4B!03HL7IxPPrNejK3emvyAKpygNJUpUvN1-ULK1apArSI&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Ft%2F1467851%2Fnvidia-maxwell-kepler-bios-editing-thread-gtx-2xx-to-9xx-now-supported%2F1090&title=%5BOfficial%5D%20NVFlash%20with%20certificate%20checks%20bypassed%20for%20GTX%20950%2F960%2F970%2F980%2F980Ti%2FTitan%20X&txt=Here
> 
> Sorry for the long link, but it is the one "(Updated 2/11/2015) NVFlash v5.206.0.1 All Checks bypassed: (Use this if you want to flash BIOS from different models. Like flashing 980 BIOS onto a 970) here." http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x


Thank you.
But now it works


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Seems like your cards need a lot of voltage for high clocks.
> Hmm, seems like your cards need way more voltage than mine for high clocks. The temps you mention are fine, anything under 80 is good in my book.


When you say 1382MHz, is it core clock or boost clock ?
When I say "1200MHz", it is core clock, which gives around 1380MHz at boost clock full load


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Thank you.
> But now it works


it worked with the NVFlash in that link? Just curious.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> it worked with the NVFlash in that link? Just curious.


It worked with this one :

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2565/nvflash-5-227-x64-with-certificate-checks-bypassed/


----------



## xTesla1856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> When you say 1382MHz, is it core clock or boost clock ?
> When I say "1200MHz", it is core clock, which gives around 1380MHz at boost clock full load


I think you're confusting core clock with base clock.







When I say 1380mhz I mean Maximum game stable overclock, anything above it and get a driver crash. With stock volts, I could get more but I prefer the cooler and quieter operation at 1.15. At lest until I get everything watercooled


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Precision X allows me to adjust voltage no problem..... So i dont think that is the problem, some cards just dont go to 1.274v on cyclops 3 bios i have seen it multiple times in this thread and have experienced it first hand.


Had a regular Titan that didn't like the engineering bios, just black screen after the flash. Got another Titan, then flashing the same bios worked without issue.

Guess reference cards aren't always the same.


----------



## vlps5122

jpm does cyclope 3 need msi overvoltage to hit 1.27 or is it at the voltage by default


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> jpm does cyclope 3 need msi overvoltage to hit 1.27 or is it at the voltage by default


Not JPM here, but that should be the default/max voltage. (1.274v)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> jpm does cyclope 3 need msi overvoltage to hit 1.27 or is it at the voltage by default


you should not attempt to adjust the voltage with cyclops3. when the card enters P0, it will go to 1.274V, with droop to ~ 1.265V under load.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Not JPM here, but that should be the default/max voltage. (1.274v)


^^This (thanks)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Had a regular Titan that didn't like the engineering bios, just black screen after the flash. Got another Titan, then flashing the same bios worked without issue.
> 
> Guess reference cards aren't always the same.


I thought that first card had more problems than just not "liking" the eng bios... ending in an RMA after dying. Yes, cards are different - I have two very different cards (64 and 74% ASIC). Both respond identically to the same voltage locked bios... but not to a bios which allows for voltage control from the OS (including the OEM bios) whether using PX or AB.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I thought that first card had more problems than just not "liking" the eng bios... ending in an RMA after dying. Yes, cards are different - I have two very different cards (64 and 74% ASIC). Both respond identically to the same voltage locked bios... but not to a bios which allows for voltage control from the OS (including the OEM bios) whether using PX or AB.


No, the first card was pretty golden aswell, but sold it off because I needed the money at the time.

Here is relic pic of that card on air without the voltage mod that was later discovered:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







This card black screened on the engineering bios.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Would it be simpler to just shut a card off with my mobo's PCIe switches to flash SLI cards. Rather then the extra steps you would normally have to go through? Seems logical to me, but figured I would ask before trying and possibly messing up a card.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Would it be simpler to just shut a card off with my mobo's PCIe switches to flash SLI cards. Rather then the extra steps you would normally have to go through? Seems logical to me, but figured I would ask before trying and possibly messing up a card.


Shuting off the pci-e slot via switch would work fine.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> No, the first card was pretty golden aswell, but sold it off because I needed the money at the time.
> 
> Here is relic pic of that card on air without the voltage mod that was later discovered:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This card black screened on the engineering bios.


ah.. there's been a few projects in the last year where I could have used the double precision in the OG TX... landmark card.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Shuting off the pci-e slot via switch would work fine.


I figured it would, but wanted to ask. Thanks.


----------



## GRABibus

hi,
is it dangerous to use the GM200 Ultimate 1.287v on an ASUS TITAN X with air stock cooler, even if the fan is at 80% and keeps the GPU at 72°C maximum?

Thank you


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> hi,
> is it dangerous to use the GM200 Ultimate 1.287v on an ASUS TITAN X with air stock cooler, even if the fan is at 80% and keeps the GPU at 72°C maximum?
> 
> Thank you


the thing with the higher voltage bios is not so much the core temp, it's really the temps of the power supply vrms. These will get very hot unless actively cooled - more than the stock air cooler can do IMO.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the thing with the higher voltage bios is not so much the core temp, it's really the temps of the power supply vrms. These will get very hot unless actively cooled - more than the stock air cooler can do IMO.


Ok, thanks.


----------



## Dark

What are folks with the Ultimate 1.287v bios setting memory at in Afterburner?


----------



## harkizz

My score from 3d mark







cyclops3!


----------



## Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harkizz*
> 
> My score from 3d mark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cyclops3!


What was your regular firestrike score?


----------



## harkizz

before the bios flash ?
found the other score i had better result before flasing , 8936 with 200+ mhz


----------



## seross69

I have been gone for a while and saw this GM200 Ultimate 1.287 are you able to get more voltage out of this bios?

Sorry to ask but hoping someone found aome magic while i was gone


----------



## camry racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I have been gone for a while and saw this GM200 Ultimate 1.287 are you able to get more voltage out of this bios?
> 
> Sorry to ask but hoping someone found aome magic while i was gone


where is this 1287mv bios I'm using the 1281mv


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *camry racing*
> 
> where is this 1287mv bios I'm using the 1281mv


the MAX the voltage on a titanX is 1.274V (by gpuZ) which is 1.265V after vdroop (measured with a DMM). If your card is not reporting 1.274V check with lilchronic.


----------



## camry racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the MAX the voltage on a titanX is 1.274V (by gpuZ) which is 1.265V after vdroop (measured with a DMM). If your card is not reporting 1.274V check with lilchronic.


yup both cards report 1.274V on GPUZ when stressing them in aida


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *camry racing*
> 
> yup both cards report 1.274V on GPUZ when stressing them in aida


any higher PO state voltage in bios will not get us more applied voltage unfortunately.


----------



## lilchronic

For some reason some cards dont make it to 1.274v on a 1.281v po state bios so a 1.312v po state bios was made to get them to 1.274v. but all that is needed is 1.287v po state bios to get the card there, at least for my card. and there could even be a rare card where it needs 1.312v po state to get it to 1.274v.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> For some reason some cards dont make it to 1.274v on a 1.281v po state bios so a 1.312v po state bios was made to get them to 1.274v. but all that is needed is 1.287v po state bios to get the card there, at least for my card. and there could even be a rare card where it needs 1.312v po state to get it to 1.274v.


At the time when cyclops made the 1.312V bios, we didn't know the ceiling on the vrm response to the bios setting.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> At the time when cyclops made the 1.312V bios, we didn't know the ceiling on the vrm response to the bios setting.


well there was also a few people in here saying that there card was not going to 1.274v with his bios so i think that's the other reason why he made a new one with 1.312v. ?
@Cyclops


----------



## harkizz

Hey

I did a test on 3dmark with 0 V and 112mV after i flashed the card, i know it would matter and i dont see any diffrent with the gpu-z

So why do i get different results ?

i get SCORE 8934 with 0 volt increase
and SCORE 9791 with 112 mv

I dont understand their is no different in gpu-z VDDC the top volts its showing in both test are 1.2740 v


----------



## lilchronic

Try Monitoring your clock's , voltage and power target while running the bench.. it's probably different clock speeds.
Run something you can run in windowed mode like this.
you can see my voltage in the chart as i slowly add voltage and apply while the bench is running,
But this depends on what bios you are using


----------



## harkizz

It is only in the 3dmark.

i tried running Heaven Benchmark in window mode and changed the volt before and after the benchmark and under the
window mode, nothing happends ... strange

physics test in 3dmark how big role does it play here ?

Would i get more score if i overclock my cpu 3930k 3.2ghz @ 4.4 ghz to 4.5 ghz ?

Im trying to reach the hall of fame top 100 but i think my card cant push anymore in stock cooler with gpu Clock 1429 MHz
Gets driver crash when i boost more and the temperatur is hitting 60C maximum

Would i get better performance if i get watercooling for my gpu ? since the temperatur is only hitting 60C maximum ?`?


----------



## HatallaS

I don't think so. 60* is fine, with a 360 rad my single Titan hits up 55 and spikes at 60.

Those cards run so hot at 1.25+V

I am maxing out my card at 1530 right now. But I think you are onto something with pushing your CPU a bit more, but I would venture to say that 0.1 isn't enough to make a big difference.


----------



## harkizz

1530 :O

What can i do to get more out of Gpu ? i can get to 1517 MHz boost

the temperatur is not the problem i got 10c More to hit out of "safe zone"
what else can i do to get the last drop out of Titan x







?


----------



## Cyclops

So, what's the problem?


----------



## harkizz

there is no problem

i want to increase more clock but my drivers crash. is there any more i can do to get more clock speed ?


----------



## Deceiver777

Good day, and all happy - if anyone here present - please tell me -ASUS TITAN-X reference. - Begins in a simple rate of 31 - and gradually over 10-15 minutes - becomes 45-47, no further moves, the turbine speed is always 22% - only after passing the threshold of 65+ degrees turbine starts to unwind,

The load is growing temps rapidly to 83c - and further grows, throttle card - tried EVGA PrecisionX 16 - regulated turbine - put the aggression, the tempo of the load does not rise above 65.

Confused TDP of 11.4% seen in the surveys in idle TDP 6+% - Frequency throws off normal.

Worth Operating System Windows 10 pro.

Monitor 60Hz - Connect one.

Help Board - the trouble?. thanks in advance.

with HC. Eugene.

Please do not ignore that posts. - really worried about that problem - now in Ukraine - my ambient temps are 18c in the room..

dont think Gpu must idle around 40 c with ambient lower than 20.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Install Afterburner and use that to set a fan profile that will spool the fan up at a lower temperature. Set Afterburner to Apply Settings at Start Up and Start With Windows.


----------



## Deceiver777

Thanks - but in most review - i see idling 32c - without any oc program like MSI aftb. or EVGA precision.

Techpowerups - and other reviewer notice Idle temps around 32c. - my ambient temperature now around 16-17C.

And i see that's TDP dosnt going lower than 7%. - Should be 5~.

Adaptive mode on - in NVCP. also i tried to instal windows 7,8.1 and 10. - nothing changes.

Even with a latest drivers - i notice that's TDP never going lower than 11.6%.

Maybe a should RMAing the card ?

O one such an intresting thing - when i set power mode to max perforcance in NVCP. - nothing chenges - i see 135 MHz idling frequency.

On other card's i noticed when chenge to max performance - card's idling around 800-1000MHZ

I feel's like someting wron with that.

Anybody can provide a screen shot from GPU-Z sensors panel when idling the card?

Thx a lot.


----------



## Fraizer

hello

to knwo if i can put on the GPU a Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra. (destruct the aluminium), the stock cooler (the contact area withe the GPU) of the Nvidia GTX Titan X is in copper or aluminum ?

thank you for your answer


----------



## SteezyTN

So I'm looking for a quieter PSU without breaking the bank. Would a quality 1000W be enough for two TX's in SLI running 1.274v, and my 4770K at 4.6Ghz/1.355v?

I'm looking at the EVGA 1200 P2, but hoping to get it before $229.99 after tax, and the AX1200i less than $269.99 after tax. I'm a cheapo lol (but I'll spend $2K on GPU's lol)


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So I'm looking for a quieter PSU without breaking the bank. Would a quality 1000W be enough for two TX's in SLI running 1.274v, and my 4770K at 4.6Ghz/1.355v?
> 
> I'm looking at the EVGA 1200 P2, but hoping to get it before $229.99 after tax, and the AX1200i less than $269.99 after tax. I'm a cheapo lol (but I'll spend $2K on GPU's lol)


1000w wasn't enough to run my card smaxed outOC and CPU OC, but my CPU probably pulls more power than yours. I can run either maxed with the OC mild to moderate on the other.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So I'm looking for a quieter PSU without breaking the bank. Would a quality 1000W be enough for two TX's in SLI running 1.274v, and my 4770K at 4.6Ghz/1.355v?
> 
> I'm looking at the EVGA 1200 P2, but hoping to get it before $229.99 after tax, and the AX1200i less than $269.99 after tax. I'm a cheapo lol (but I'll spend $2K on GPU's lol)


This should handle it:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438011


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> This should handle it:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438011


That's what I have lol. It's just too loud for me.


----------



## xTesla1856

I'm running an EVGA 1000P2 with two TX's and a 4790K. Does the job perfectly, and I haven't heard it once since I got it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> So I'm looking for a quieter PSU without breaking the bank. Would a quality 1000W be enough for two TX's in SLI running 1.274v, and my 4770K at 4.6Ghz/1.355v?
> I'm looking at the EVGA 1200 P2, but hoping to get it before $229.99 after tax, and the AX1200i less than $269.99 after tax. I'm a cheapo lol (but I'll spend $2K on GPU's lol)


There is reason to be applied even to el cheapo. If spending $2K on GPu's then the cream of the cream AX1500i should not be too expensive. I am also running dual TiX SLI with it and it is fantastic, due to the overhead its fan is barely starting (600 rpm) and it is in the range of highest efficiency. In general, to have the PSU quiet at high loads one has to have a very efficient one which, at the loads used, is at 1/2-2/3 of its rated power. You can see this in the plots of efficiency, and fan rpm vs. power.


----------



## xarot

What's the max stable overclock people are using with Witcher 3? I've tuned an already modded BIOS myself and currently trying 1418 MHz core/default RAM speed at 1.212 V. I tried 1455 MHz at 1.249 V but it wasn't completely stable all times. Previously I've used gabrielzm's 1430 MHz/1.23 V BIOS but got some hiccups every now and then (=a crash per night) in Witcher 3.

I am on custom water cooling, should I try to shoot for 1.274 V too? I guess I am currently at a point where I'll need a massive boost in voltage to stabilize things. If I can stabilize Witcher 3 I'll probably be stable in every other game too I guess.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> I'm running an EVGA 1000P2 with two TX's and a 4790K. Does the job perfectly, and I haven't heard it once since I got it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Didn't you say in your last post though that you're only pushing like 1.15v?


----------



## xTesla1856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Didn't you say in your last post though that you're only pushing like 1.15v?


I am, but I can still overclock both cards to 1380mhz and I'm also running +250 mem clock.


----------



## Sheyster

I've just listed my EVGA T-X SC card for sale:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1586560/evga-titan-x-sc-12gb-video-card

I'm sticking with just one card for now until new gaming monitors are released later this year.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> That's what I have lol. It's just too loud for me.


Sorry, I didn't notice it in your system. I thought you were looking for more power, not more quiet.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> I am, but I can still overclock both cards to 1380mhz and I'm also running +250 mem clock.


I run mine at 1493mhz and 1.274v, which puts out a lot more power than 1.15v.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I've just listed my EVGA T-X SC card for sale:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1586560/evga-titan-x-sc-12gb-video-card
> 
> I'm sticking with just one card for now until new gaming monitors are released later this year.
> Sorry, I didn't notice it in your system. I thought you were looking for more power, not more quiet.


No worries. I love this PSU, but it's just too loud.

I also might sell one TX too. Two is just overkill for 1440p. I just don't see myself upgrading to a 4K monitor any time soon.


----------



## xTesla1856

I'd imagine in order to go even quieter, you'd need even more wattage from the PSU since it has to work less hard in turn lowering noise.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> I'd imagine in order to go even quieter, you'd need even more wattage from the PSU since it has to work less hard in turn lowering noise.


The 1300 sounds the same on idle. It even sounded the same with one TX.


----------



## xTesla1856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> The 1300 sounds the same on idle. It even sounded the same with one TX.


Might be a stupid question but have you tried turning the fan to Eco mode? That little button below the power switch?


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Might be a stupid question but have you tried turning the fan to Eco mode? That little button below the power switch?


No ECO mode on the 1300 G2


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I run mine at 1493mhz and 1.274v, which puts out a lot more power than 1.15v.
> No worries. I love this PSU, but it's just too loud.
> 
> I also might sell one TX too. Two is just overkill for 1440p. I just don't see myself upgrading to a 4K monitor any time soon.


Not really, there are some games I play that I would like to see 144 Hz at 1440p but a single TITAN X can't achieve it. And into the future, this will only increase. I don't have plans to jump to a new GPU for at least 2.5 to 3 years.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> Not really, there are some games I play that I would like to see 144 Hz at 1440p but a single TITAN X can't achieve it. And into the future, this will only increase. I don't have plans to jump to a new GPU for at least 2.5 to 3 years.


I agree with this, I was playing farcry 4 on full settings last night with a 144hz g-sync monitor at 1440 and both of my cards were working hard.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> I agree with this, I was playing farcry 4 on full settings last night with a 144hz g-sync monitor at 1440 and both of my cards were working hard.


I have a 1440p at 105hz and a 4k G-Sync 60hz screen and I can pretty much max out most games if the game is only running on the 4k and Twitch on the 1440p with my two Titan X's and my 5960x at 4.6GHZ. Mind you I'm not running the game on both screens so I'm sure the experience would be different. I can run Diablo 3 at 8x AA, 16x AF and 2x multisampling just fine. G-Sync may help a lot too though at those settings.

Also I can play campaign BO3 two steps higher then default on GeForce Experience at the 120 settings.


----------



## Silent Scone

60hz / or rather 60 FPS at 1440p is easy as pie for GM200, let alone a machine equipped with two of them. Mine barely break ambient temperature. It's when you crank up the framerate things get interesting...


----------



## SavellM

What is the best Titan X bios for a WC'd card in SLI.
I'm looking for a bios that doesn't get too hot.

Trying to run a quiet loop.

Improved FPS + lower power or heat would be awesome (if possible).

Is there a bios out there like that?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavellM*
> 
> What is the best Titan X bios for a WC'd card in SLI.
> I'm looking for a bios that doesn't get too hot.
> 
> Trying to run a quiet loop.
> 
> Improved FPS + lower power or heat would be awesome (if possible).
> 
> Is there a bios out there like that?


Why not just run the GM200SC-425 BIOS? Voltage and boost is at default EVGA SC settings with that one. You can bump voltage up +112mv in AB if you need to OC a bit higher than stock voltage will allow. Link is in my sig (Titan X SC 4-pack).


----------



## SavellM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Why not just run the GM200SC-425 BIOS? Voltage and boost is at default EVGA SC settings with that one. You can bump voltage up +112mv in AB if you need to OC a bit higher than stock voltage will allow. Link is in my sig (Titan X SC 4-pack).


Thanks for the reply.

So all you changed was the TDP? Did you make any other changes?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavellM*
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> So all you changed was the TDP? Did you make any other changes?


Just TDP with that one. It is based off the EVGA SC BIOS, so there are boost differences from the standard BIOS. There are multiple voltage versions of the Ultimate BIOS if you want to go slightly above or below stock. The 1.20v version might be a good choice for you.


----------



## SavellM

So your Ultimate bios is based of the Hydro Copper bios.

That should be pretty good going I think.
What is the default voltage for the X and default voltage for the Hydro Copper bios?

I saw you included 3 different voltages.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavellM*
> 
> So your Ultimate bios is based of the Hydro Copper bios.
> 
> That should be pretty good going I think.
> What is the default voltage for the X and default voltage for the Hydro Copper bios?
> 
> I saw you included 3 different voltages.


Default voltage for all T-X versions should be around 1180mv, with +112mv available in AB.

The Ultimate BIOS has 6 different versions (voltages). Read the whole post.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 60hz / or rather 60 FPS at 1440p is easy as pie for GM200, let alone a machine equipped with two of them. Mine barely break ambient temperature. It's when you crank up the framerate things get interesting...


I agree, at 60hz @4K GTA5 my titans run circles around graphics with minimal cooling. When I use my 144hz g-sync monitor @1440 is when it gets hairy on the Himalayas mission in farcry 4 when I actually had to turn up the cooling to max.


----------



## SavellM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Default voltage for all T-X versions should be around 1180mv, with +112mv available in AB.
> 
> The Ultimate BIOS has 6 different versions (voltages). Read the whole post.


Sorry I see the whole post now, was just looking at OP.

Question for your Low voltage and Ultra low voltage bios' do they still perform as well as stock or better?
(Stock being EVGA SC Bios)

If I dont run AB, will it still boost better or similar to stock bios?
I just kinda want a set and forget bios.

I'm thinking of running your 1.2v low bios, or even the 1.168v bios if it can produce similar results to stock SC Bios...

*EDIT* please dont kill me







I'm just trying to get all my facts in order... Sorry


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> I agree, at 60hz @4K GTA5 my titans run circles around graphics with minimal cooling. When I use my 144hz g-sync monitor @1440 is when it gets hairy on the Himalayas mission in farcry 4 when I actually had to turn up the cooling to max.


Keeping the same game by example,

Both Titan X clocked at 1350Mhz core and 1850Mhz memory working on the stock VID @ 1440p 60fps in Mad Max, Max settings circa 28C. Same settings, 144ps with G-Sync 35c. (Ambient 23c / Water 23c - 28c)


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavellM*
> 
> Question for your Low voltage and Ultra low voltage bios' do they still perform as well as stock or better?
> (Stock being EVGA SC Bios)
> 
> If I dont run AB, will it still boost better or similar to stock bios?
> I just kinda want a set and forget bios.
> 
> I'm thinking of running your 1.2v low bios, or even the 1.168v bios if it can produce similar results to stock SC Bios...


Keep in mind that since the Ultimate BIOS essentially has boost disabled, you really MUST run AB or PX to set your +boost clock. If you don't want to run either AB or PX, I suggest you stick with the SC 425 BIOS. It will boost to over 1300 on most cards by itself.

I am able to OC my better card to 1405 using the 1.150v BIOS. YMMV; this will depend on your particular card.


----------



## SavellM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Keep in mind that since the Ultimate BIOS essentially has boost disabled, you really MUST run AB or PX to set your +boost clock. If you don't want to run either AB or PX, I suggest you stick with the SC 425 BIOS. It will boost to over 1300 on most cards by itself.
> 
> I am able to OC my better card to 1405 using the 1.150v BIOS. YMMV; this will depend on your particular card.


Can you make a Hydro Copper Bios?
One that has boost still enabled?
And maybe 1.168v or so with your additions?

One that you can set and forget, as I wipe my PC regularly (do a lot of testing on it).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavellM*
> 
> Can you make a Hydro Copper Bios?
> One that has boost still enabled?
> And maybe 1.168v or so with your additions?
> 
> One that you can set and forget, as I wipe my PC regularly (do a lot of testing on it).


you can easily do that yourself with maxwell bios tweaker.


----------



## SavellM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you can easily do that yourself with maxwell bios tweaker.


Fair enough, but could anyone link me the stock EVGA Hydro Copper Titan X bios?
Unedited?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavellM*
> 
> Can you make a Hydro Copper Bios?
> One that has boost still enabled?
> And maybe 1.168v or so with your additions?
> 
> One that you can set and forget, as I wipe my PC regularly (do a lot of testing on it).


The Ultimate BIOS was my last release. I suggest that you use AB like most of us do, or look into MBT like Jpm suggested above.


----------



## SavellM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> The Ultimate BIOS was my last release. I suggest that you use AB like most of us do, or look into MBT like Jpm suggested above.


Thanks Sheyster,

Do you still have the stock Hydro Copper bios kicking around?
I'll use this and tinker myself.

Also your MAXAIR2 BIOS does that include boost profile?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavellM*
> 
> Thanks Sheyster,
> 
> Do you still have the stock Hydro Copper bios kicking around?
> I'll use this and tinker myself.
> 
> Also your MAXAIR2 BIOS does that include boost profile?


Hydro Copper BIOS and HC 425 version:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/8640#post_23960141

At this point I only recommend the Ultimate BIOS. Maxair2 does boost like normal EVGA SC.


----------



## SavellM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Hydro Copper BIOS and HC 425 version:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/8640#post_23960141
> 
> At this point I only recommend the Ultimate BIOS. Maxair2 does boost like normal EVGA SC.


Thanks again.

Why would you only recommend the Ultimate bios?
Out of curiosity, what makes it better? Besides not having a boost profile, and better overclocking?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavellM*
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Why would you only recommend the Ultimate bios?
> Out of curiosity, what makes it better? Besides not having a boost profile, and better overclocking?


Final release and most stable, AFAIK.


----------



## xTesla1856

If you're interested you can also try his 1,15V mod if you have good cards. I know I sound like a broken record but I freaking love that BIOS


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> If you're interested you can also try his 1,15V mod if you have good cards. I know I sound like a broken record but I freaking love that BIOS


That's the one I use on both of my cards. Nice and quiet with great performance. Not what I would call a benching BIOS with that low of a voltage, but it's great for air cooled SLI setups.


----------



## SavellM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> That's the one I use on both of my cards. Nice and quiet with great performance. Not what I would call a benching BIOS with that low of a voltage, but it's great for air cooled SLI setups.


Cheers I will do, again this doesn't include a boost profile does it?
Thx again


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavellM*
> 
> Cheers I will do, again this doesn't include a boost profile does it?
> Thx again


Nope, that's the lowest voltage Ultimate BIOS. Default core on load is 1012, then add what +core you want with AB or PX.


----------



## SavellM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Nope, that's the lowest voltage Ultimate BIOS. Default core on load is 1012, then add what +core you want with AB or PX.


Cool will do.

Does this downclock when its not being used to the full?
I think I saw in your ultimate bios it constantly runs at full speed?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavellM*
> 
> Cool will do.
> 
> Does this downclock when its not being used to the full?
> I think I saw in your ultimate bios it constantly runs at full speed?


Flash it and see for yourself. takes all of 2 min.









(be sure to save your stock bios)


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

The Ultimate 1.281 downclocks just fine.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> The Ultimate 1.281 downclocks just fine.


They all do (the various Ultimate BIOS) as long as the NVCP power management setting is set to "Adaptive".


----------



## sperson1

Hey guys hows it going as of now I have 780 Ti in SLI in the next few weeks I am planning on upgrading those cards and I am stuck between 980 Ti or the Titan X. So I guess I am asking why you guys went with the titan x or stayed with it over the 980 Ti Thank you for your time and advice in advance


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sperson1*
> 
> Hey guys hows it going as of now I have 780 Ti in SLI in the next few weeks I am planning on upgrading those cards and I am stuck between 980 Ti or the Titan X. So I guess I am asking why you guys went with the titan x or stayed with it over the 980 Ti Thank you for your time and advice in advance


I have both (2 TXs and a 980Ti KPE) and I summed up my experience with them sometime ago... the 980Ti is a fast card and can keep pace or in some cases beat the Tx BUT it's like needing to rev a turbo 4 up to keep pace with a big block. If you can afford it, I recommend the TX.


----------



## sperson1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I have both (2 TXs and a 980Ti KPE) and I summed up my experience with them sometime ago... the 980Ti is a fast card and can keep pace or in some cases beat the Tx BUT it's like needing to rev a turbo 4 up to keep pace with a big block. If you can afford it, I recommend the TX.


thanks for that information


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sperson1*
> 
> Hey guys hows it going as of now I have 780 Ti in SLI in the next few weeks I am planning on upgrading those cards and I am stuck between 980 Ti or the Titan X. So I guess I am asking why you guys went with the titan x or stayed with it over the 980 Ti Thank you for your time and advice in advance


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I have both (2 TXs and a 980Ti KPE) and I summed up my experience with them sometime ago... the 980Ti is a fast card and can keep pace or in some cases beat the Tx BUT it's like needing to rev a turbo 4 up to keep pace with a big block. If you can afford it, I recommend the TX.


To add to this, depending on resolutions and mods you use in games the extra VRAM comes in handy. Two game I play that regularly use more then 6GB are GTA V and Elite: Dangerous. Both games are running triple screens but ED I edited the config to render some textures at 8K rather then default sizes. Both will slide past 8GB from time to time.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> To add to this, depending on resolutions and mods you use in games the extra VRAM comes in handy. Two game I play that regularly use more then 6GB are GTA V and Elite: Dangerous. Both games are running triple screens but ED I edited the config to render some textures at 8K rather then default sizes. Both will slide past 8GB from time to time.


I think there are VRAM issues with BO3 as well; it likes >6GB VRAM.


----------



## sperson1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> To add to this, depending on resolutions and mods you use in games the extra VRAM comes in handy. Two game I play that regularly use more then 6GB are GTA V and Elite: Dangerous. Both games are running triple screens but ED I edited the config to render some textures at 8K rather then default sizes. Both will slide past 8GB from time to time.


right now i have a 27" ips monitor but I am looking to add one ultra wide 1440P with g sync in the future. I was thinking about picking up one Titan x and selling my two 780 Ti with water blocks and maybe get around 800-900 for them both and then pick up another titan


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I think there are VRAM issues with BO3 as well; it likes >6GB VRAM.


Yes, mine pushes close to 8 GB at max settings @ 1440p.


----------



## Lukas026

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> If you're interested you can also try his 1,15V mod if you have good cards. I know I sound like a broken record but I freaking love that BIOS


may I ask about which 1.15V bios exactly are talking about ?

can you provide a link for it ?

thanks


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> may I ask about which 1.15V bios exactly are talking about ?
> 
> can you provide a link for it ?
> 
> thanks


http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/12210#post_24170415

Direct link: http://www.overclock.net/attachments/32925


----------



## Lukas026

thanks


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavellM*
> 
> Why would you only recommend the Ultimate bios? Out of curiosity, what makes it better? Besides not having a boost profile, and better overclocking?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Final release and most stable, AFAIK.


I have dual Titan X SLI WC using BIOS mod offered by a good soul. Optimized it for noncrashing with many benchmarks and running stably @1452 MHz core + 4060 MHz memory. Wanting just to try the Ultimate-1281mv I attempted to flash it but after the flashing command the screen (4K monitor) went immediately dark and has not recovered so I had to reboot. After rebooting, flashed the second card with the same effect. After downloading BIOS from the cards I noticed that the Ultimate was in fact not flashed, the old BIOS was still there. With my modded BIOS flashing goes buttersmooth, I can see messages before the screen goes blank and the screen recovers back. Apparently my system did not like something about the Ultimate but I can not tell what since the screen went blank. The question is then if Ultimate is only for specific cards like the EVGA Hydrocopper? My cards are Gainward. Has Ultimate been tested with other card brands too?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sperson1*
> 
> thanks for that information


I think there's one thing that needs to be said: baring an absolute need for the Vram,, non-ssd pagefile, or just "gotta upgrade"







... a single 980Ti or TX is not capable of pushing frames on par with overclocked SLI 780Ti's. So I wouldn't expect higher FPS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> I have dual Titan X SLI WC using BIOS mod offered by a good soul. Optimized it for noncrashing with many benchmarks and running stably @1452 MHz core + 4060 MHz memory. Wanting just to try the Ultimate-1281mv I attempted to flash it but after the flashing command the screen (4K monitor) went immediately dark and has not recovered so I had to reboot. After rebooting, flashed the second card with the same effect. After downloading BIOS from the cards I noticed that the Ultimate was in fact not flashed, the old BIOS was still there. With my modded BIOS flashing goes buttersmooth, I can see messages before the screen goes blank and the screen recovers back. Apparently my system did not like something about the Ultimate but I can not tell what since the screen went blank. The question is then if Ultimate is only for specific cards like the EVGA Hydrocopper? My cards are Gainward. Has Ultimate been tested with other card brands too?


If you are cross-flashing vendors (eg, an EVGA bios onto a NVidia card) issue the "nvflash --protectoff" command (see the instructions in the OP).


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the thing with the higher voltage bios is not so much the core temp, it's really the temps of the power supply vrms. These will get very hot unless actively cooled - more than the stock air cooler can do IMO.


I finally flashed with GM200 Ultimate 1.237V Bios (I am on stock air cooler).
Stable in games at Core = 1450MHz and Memory = 8000MHz.
No need to push the power to 118% in MSI Afterburner (stays at 100%).
So, no overheating and max voltage under full load is 1,245V (Not 1,237V) => Normal ?
I set the fans at 70% to get lower than 75°C on GPU during intensive gaming.

Happy with this


----------



## sperson1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I think there's one thing that needs to be said: baring an absolute need for the Vram,, non-ssd pagefile, or just "gotta upgrade"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... a single 980Ti or TX is not capable of pushing frames on par with overclocked SLI 780Ti's. So I wouldn't expect higher FPS.
> If you are cross-flashing vendors (eg, an EVGA bios onto a NVidia card) issue the "nvflash --protectoff" command (see the instructions in the OP).


My asus DCII 780 Tis have been good to me great cards for my first build but I know as i start to play more PC games in the future compare to console games the 3 GB vram will start to play a part so basically I want to get either sli 980 ti or TX. I am the type of person who loves tech so I love to get new parts when I can and saying you have a titan in your rig is also pretty cool


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> If you are cross-flashing vendors (eg, an EVGA bios onto a NVidia card) issue the "nvflash --protectoff" command (see the instructions in the OP).


No help with this. Maybe I am stil missing doing something:
nvflash --protectoff -> executes correctly with proper message
nvflash -i1 GM200-ULTIMATE-1281mv.rom -> screen blank, have to reboot, bios not installed


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> No help with this. Maybe I am stil missing doing something:
> nvflash --protectoff -> executes correctly with proper message
> nvflash -i1 GM200-ULTIMATE-1281mv.rom -> screen blank, have to reboot, bios not installed


Please fill out rig builder so we know whaty kit you are working with. Do you have a single card or SLI?
put the bios in the nvflash folder. Make sure you are using this version of nvflash: NVFlash_Certs_Bypassed_v5.227_x64
for 2 cards:
Disable SLI
Disable drivers in device manager
nvflash --protect off (it will prompt you for the card index number, always flash the card w/o the video cable first - just in case)
nvflash -i1 -6 romname (hiy "Y" when asked)
nvflash --protectoff (next index number)
nvflash -i0 -6 romname (hit "Y" when asked)
exit admin prompt
enable drivers in device manager
do not enable sli yet!
restart
enable SLI
restart

easy.









oh yeah - rename that long rom name to something simple... like "u1281.rom" or something.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> I finally flashed with GM200 Ultimate 1.237V Bios (I am on stock air cooler).
> Stable in games at Core = 1450MHz and Memory = 8000MHz.
> No need to push the power to 118% in MSI Afterburner (stays at 100%).
> So, no overheating and max voltage under full load is 1,245V (Not 1,237V) => Normal ?
> I set the fans at 70% to get lower than 75°C on GPU during intensive gaming.
> 
> Happy with this


cool... but how do you know the temperature of the power section? No matter - you're fine at 1.23-1.24V. enjoy.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> cool... but how do you know the temperature of the power section? No matter - you're fine at 1.23-1.24V. enjoy.


I don't know to measure it and you are right, i think it is not an issue ( I hope...)
With original Bios of the card and 110% power and + 50mW on Vddc through MSI Afterburner : if I set my GPU clock core at 1200MHz, Boost during game rises it at 1390MHz and the voltage rises from 1,04V to 1,23V.
So, even with original Bios and only +50mV on voltage at 110% power, i am roughly in the same conditions of voltage as with Ultimate 1.237v Bios with 100% power through MSI Afterburner, but with 60MHz more on GPU clock


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Please fill out rig builder so we know whaty kit you are working with. Do you have a single card or SLI?
> put the bios in the nvflash folder. Make sure you are using this version of nvflash: NVFlash_Certs_Bypassed_v5.227_x64
> for 2 cards:
> Disable SLI
> Disable drivers in device manager
> nvflash --protect off (it will prompt you for the card index number, always flash the card w/o the video cable first - just in case)
> nvflash -i1 -6 romname (hiy "Y" when asked)
> nvflash --protectoff (next index number)
> nvflash -i0 -6 romname (hit "Y" when asked)
> exit admin prompt
> enable drivers in device manager
> do not enable sli yet!
> restart
> enable SLI
> restart
> easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah - rename that long rom name to something simple... like "u1281.rom" or something.
> cool... but how do you know the temperature of the power section? No matter - you're fine at 1.23-1.24V. enjoy.


I have dual Titan X SLI under Windows 10 64-bit. I am definitely using the nvflash you mention which is said not needing SLI and drivers disabling. My current mod flashing indeed works without disabling. I can of course try with disabling them. ROM name length, does it have any impact? My watercooling works fine, in the 40's C. Stable OC at 1452MHz core and 8120 MHz VRAM.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> I have dual Titan X SLI under Windows 10 64-bit. I am definitely using the nvflash you mention which is said not needing SLI and drivers disabling. My current mod flashing indeed works without disabling. I can of course try with disabling them. ROM name length, does it have any impact? My watercooling works fine, in the 40's C. Stable OC at 1452MHz core and 8120 MHz VRAM.


disable sli and disable the drivers. it works that way. check whether it's a vendor ID cross-flash. Use the "-6" override.


----------



## sperson1

Hey what programs do you guy use to test OC your gpus


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sperson1*
> 
> Hey what programs do you guy use to test OC your gpus


I use FurMark 1.17 at 4K 8 MSAA Fullscreen but I have a 4K screen. It maxes out my cards so they run at full clocks, maxes out the temps so you see just how hot your cards can get (though they usually run a lot cooler in an actual game). It also shows the clock speeds on GPU and memory. I'll alt tab to MSI Afterburner while running it and adjust my clocks on the fly until I get max clocks with no crashes.

Hope that helps.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I use FurMark 1.17 at 4K 8 MSAA Fullscreen but I have a 4K screen. It maxes out my cards so they run at full clocks, maxes out the temps so you see just how hot your cards can get (though they usually run a lot cooler in an actual game). It also shows the clock speeds on GPU and memory. I'll alt tab to MSI Afterburner while running it and adjust my clocks on the fly until I get max clocks with no crashes.
> 
> Hope that helps.


If tdp/pl limit ure seeking

Use 3dmark 11 gpu test 1 custom
Set all max but disable AA. ( aa reduces the heat generated n lower tdp/pl usage)

Beats furmark etc.
disclaimer
Use this wisely

No games/software will ever hit this on daily use.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> *I use FurMark 1.17 at 4K 8 MSAA Fullscreen but I have a 4K screen*. It maxes out my cards so they run at full clocks, maxes out the temps so you see just how hot your cards can get (though they usually run a lot cooler in an actual game). It also shows the clock speeds on GPU and memory. I'll alt tab to MSI Afterburner while running it and adjust my clocks on the fly until I get max clocks with no crashes.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Furball? you're kidding. uninstall that gpu power virus, it really does not stability test the gpu. it's a single instruction set. best to run a number of different benchmarks.


----------



## seross69

Will I notice any differance in GPU performance going from X79 with 2 x16 PCIe slots to a z170 with 2 x8 PCIe slots??

I have a RVBE and thinking of up grading.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Will I notice any differance in GPU performance going from X79 with 2 x16 PCIe slots to a z170 with 2 x8 PCIe slots??
> 
> I have a RVBE and thinking of up grading.


That would be more of a downgrade overall. A small step up would be x99. Z170 will be limiting compared to x99 with limited PCIe for example. And dropping from six to quad core cpu. Sideways at best, backwords at worst.

I plan to stick with x79 a bit longer just because there are no compelling reasons to move on. Nothing is all that much faster then what i already have. Not enough to justify the upgrade.

As for the main question, performance will basically be the same.


----------



## Jpmboy

Folks tend to forget how powerful the R4E/R4BE are when coupled to a good 6-core. It's that "shinny new thing" syndrome.








(of which I have the affliction







)

Best move for an x79... get hold of an E5-1680v2 cpu. 8-cores and very fast! check with Mr.T.


----------



## Nunzi

This is exactly what I was thinking should I upgrade or not


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nunzi*
> 
> This is exactly what I was thinking should I upgrade or not


If your plan is z170, oh heck no. Pointless downgrade waste of money. X99, maybe. That actually makes sense as an upgrade, though a very small one. At that point it would just be for the giggles. But, like i said before, stepping down from 2011 socket chips would be going backwards. Not forward. Wven if it is new and shiny.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Will I notice any differance in GPU performance going from X79 with 2 x16 PCIe slots to a z170 with 2 x8 PCIe slots??I have a RVBE and thinking of up grading.


In terms of graphics performance there will be no difference at all. PCIe bus has practically no impact, even x4 is enough. The same with the number of CPU cores. In the current DX11 model single core manages graphics. It is thus more important to have higher clock rate than more cores. All this may change with the DX12 but is not known yet by how much.


----------



## Nunzi

Thank You my Brother
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> If your plan is z170, oh heck no. Pointless downgrade waste of money. X99, maybe. That actually makes sense as an upgrade, though a very small one. At that point it would just be for the giggles. But, like i said before, stepping down from 2011 socket chips would be going backwards. Not forward. Wven if it is new and shiny.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Please fill out rig builder so we know whaty kit you are working with. Do you have a single card or SLI?
> put the bios in the nvflash folder. Make sure you are using this version of nvflash: NVFlash_Certs_Bypassed_v5.227_x64
> for 2 cards:
> Disable SLI
> Disable drivers in device manager
> nvflash --protect off (it will prompt you for the card index number, always flash the card w/o the video cable first - just in case)
> nvflash -i1 -6 romname (hiy "Y" when asked)
> nvflash --protectoff (next index number)
> nvflash -i0 -6 romname (hit "Y" when asked)
> exit admin prompt
> enable drivers in device manager
> do not enable sli yet!
> restart
> enable SLI
> restart
> easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah - rename that long rom name to something simple... like "u1281.rom" or something.
> cool... but how do you know the temperature of the power section? No matter - you're fine at 1.23-1.24V. enjoy.


This procedure works fine, installation is a breeze and... well, the Ultimate mod is really... er... Ultimate







. Tested it for stable operation with Heaven and Skydive from 3DMark which somehow is sensitive for crashing. Heaven crashed at 1540 MHz, Skydive even lower. Finally I settled on 1512 MHz (+500 boost) core and 4070 MHz (+575 bost ) vram which gives for my dual Titan X SLI breakthrough speed of 60.0 fps with Heaven benchmark at 4K with every parameter maxed (ultra quality, 8xAA). Core temperature around 48C. I also have backplates and temperature sensor on the backplate reading with aquaero is around 50C. Power reading from AX1500i for the whole system is in the range of 800 W.

Thanks Sheyster and other guys for the Ultimate community work done







.


----------



## Jayboy83

Hi guys, I know this probably isn't the right place to ask for ideas on a CPU/motherboard upgrade. But I didn't want a biased opinion from any particular CPU chat room, when I know that in here there is a nice variation of different CPU's being used alongside our mighty fine titan x. And everyone in here seems to be very knowledgeable and helpful!
So....I currently have a 3770k on an Asus v-pro motherboard but can only clock stable up to 3.8 I think I lucked out on the lottery with this one.
I also have 16gb memory 2 ssd hard drives and my titan x with a low voltage bios from sheyster ?
I've had this setup minus the titan for just over 3 years and have been very happy. But.....
I recently pre ordered an oculus rift, and apparently my CPU isn't quite up to spec, I have been toying with the idea of an upgrade anyway but now I'm certain I want to do it.
I'm looking at either an x99 setup orr the newer skylake, but thought I'd ask what you guys run and whatmay be best for gaming with regards to frames etc on a g sync 1440p swift. I may even look at sli in the future, but CPU is my main thing now and want something that will last me another 3 years ATLEAST. I'm worried with the x99 not being so new anymore that IT won't last, but I hear that skylake isn't up to speed with it....I dunno what to do! Any info would be great!


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Here is the new BIOS pack!
> 
> - Based on the EVGA HC BIOS.
> 
> - 475w max Power Limit at +119% slider position, 400w at 100%.
> 
> - ZERO temp throttling up to 85 degrees C. Please keep your air cooled cards under 80 if possible folks!
> 
> - The Zip file below includes low voltage (1.237v), Maxair (1.256v) and WC (1.281v) versions.
> 
> - The boost table and default boost has been altered for this BIOS. To calculate your +core needed for your maximum boost clock, the formula is (Amount of maximum boost you want - 1012).
> 
> - Example - For 1500 MHz max boost under load, the calculation is: 1500 - 1012 = 488 +core. Just move the +core slider to 488.
> 
> GM200-ULTIMATE.zip 451k .zip file
> 
> 
> Very low voltage options added for 1.200v and 1.168v:
> 
> GM200-ULTIMATE-1200mv1168mv.zip 301k .zip file
> 
> 
> These may be useful for those with high ASIC cards who don't need extra voltage to reach a good OC.
> 
> And a final 1.150mv ultra low voltage version added for those with the stock cooler who want minimal fan noise. I was still able to OC to 1405 with this one:
> 
> GM200-ULTIMATE-1150mv.zip 150k .zip file
> 
> 
> *Have fun and as usual FLASH AT YOUR OWN RISK!*
> 
> @szeged, please merge this one into the OP kind sir.


using the MAXAIR bios on Zotac arcticstorm , works perfectly @ 490+ core - 500+ mem


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> *This procedure works fine*, installation is a breeze and... well, the Ultimate mod is really... er... Ultimate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Tested it for stable operation with Heaven and Skydive from 3DMark which somehow is sensitive for crashing. Heaven crashed at 1540 MHz, Skydive even lower. Finally I settled on 1512 MHz (+500 boost) core and 4070 MHz (+575 bost ) vram which gives for my dual Titan X SLI breakthrough speed of 60.0 fps with Heaven benchmark at 4K with every parameter maxed (ultra quality, 8xAA). Core temperature around 48C. I also have backplates and temperature sensor on the backplate reading with aquaero is around 50C. Power reading from AX1500i for the whole system is in the range of 800 W.
> 
> Thanks Sheyster and other guys for the Ultimate community work done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I know it does.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I know it does.


Lol!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Lol!












.. don't say it.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I know it does.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Lol!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. don't say it.


Being just a standard user I fully validated your statements







. For those wishing to have the best Titan X BIOS mod under the Sun: Install Ultimate following the procedure above exactly to the point







.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> Being just a standard user I fully validated your statements
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . For those wishing to have the best Titan X BIOS mod under the Sun: Install Ultimate following the procedure above exactly to the point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


There was an on-going joke earlier in this thread about JPM giving those instructions to people hundreds(?) of times. Your comment brought that back to light for us.


----------



## Jpmboy

All in good fun.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I'm really bad about going OT in just about any thread, so it doesn't bother me if those instructions (that are extremely pertinent to the topic at hand) get posted 100 more times.
Learn it. Know it. Live it.






Or was that No Shirt, No Shoes, No Dice


----------



## BigMack70

Question: I'm seeing about 55-60% power usage at idle on the desktop in MSI Afterburner on both cards, though utilization is ~2-4%. This is at stock speeds, on stock BIOS, 359.00 driver. Anyone else seeing anything like this? I only just noticed it when I noticed my rig sucking down ~420W at idle from the wall and opened up MSI Afterburner to inspect....


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Nvidia Control Panel - 3D Settings - Global - Power Management - Adaptive?


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Nvidia Control Panel - 3D Settings - Global - Power Management - Adaptive?


Yup. Just updated driver to 361.43, and that seems to help somewhat. I get an Afterburner log that looks something like this:


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

If using Chrome browser, turn off Hardware Acceleration under Advanced Settings. I think Nvidia addressed that bug before, but you might check.


----------



## 2002sn95gt

here is my rig and specs
asus x99a motherboard
intel 5820K corsair h100i all in one water cooler overclocked to 4.5ghz used to be able to run 4.6
g skill 3000mghz ddr4 ram 4 4gig sticks for 16gig quad channel

started out with 1 titan x for 4k now have 2 of them water cooled and modded bios 1.28 volts 1493mghz sli and primary card non sli 1.3 volts and 1560mghz

my girlfriends computer is intel z97 4790k overclocked to 4.7ghz and coolermaster all in one water cooler
1600mghz ddr3
evga 970 ssc modded bios 1.3 volts and runs 1506mghz still using evga acx2.0 cooler and still runs in the 60s and 70s depending on game.
she plays in 1080p and gets 60 frames in everything. about 55 to 60fps in witcher 3 ultra.

i usually get close to 60fps in 4k ultra and i run a g sync monitor.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayboy83*
> 
> Hi guys, I know this probably isn't the right place to ask for ideas on a CPU/motherboard upgrade. But I didn't want a biased opinion from any particular CPU chat room, when I know that in here there is a nice variation of different CPU's being used alongside our mighty fine titan x. And everyone in here seems to be very knowledgeable and helpful!
> So....I currently have a 3770k on an Asus v-pro motherboard but can only clock stable up to 3.8 I think I lucked out on the lottery with this one.
> I also have 16gb memory 2 ssd hard drives and my titan x with a low voltage bios from sheyster ?
> I've had this setup minus the titan for just over 3 years and have been very happy. But.....
> I recently pre ordered an oculus rift, and apparently my CPU isn't quite up to spec, I have been toying with the idea of an upgrade anyway but now I'm certain I want to do it.
> I'm looking at either an x99 setup orr the newer skylake, but thought I'd ask what you guys run and whatmay be best for gaming with regards to frames etc on a g sync 1440p swift. I may even look at sli in the future, but CPU is my main thing now and want something that will last me another 3 years ATLEAST. I'm worried with the x99 not being so new anymore that IT won't last, but I hear that skylake isn't up to speed with it....I dunno what to do! Any info would be great!


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I'm really bad about going OT in just about any thread, so it doesn't bother me if those instructions (that are extremely pertinent to the topic at hand) get posted 100 more times.
> Learn it. Know it. Live it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or was that No Shirt, No Shoes, No Dice


LOL, ah the memories. Phoebe Cates coming out of that pool...









FWIW, the movie is based on Clairemont High School in my home town of San Diego.


----------



## xTesla1856

Has anybody reapplied the thermal paste on their Titans? I'm on the stock heatsink, my cards reach 80 degrees pretty easily, even undervolted at 1200mV, which seems a little weird to me. I know GM200 runs hot as hell, but even with a custom fan curve this is a little too high. On 155mV, they never go above 74 degrees. Would changing to Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut improve my temps a lot, or should I further look into watercooling? Thanks


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Has anybody reapplied the thermal paste on their Titans? I'm on the stock heatsink, my cards reach 80 degrees pretty easily, even undervolted at 1200mV, which seems a little weird to me. I know GM200 runs hot as hell, but even with a custom fan curve this is a little too high. On 155mV, they never go above 74 degrees. Would changing to Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut improve my temps a lot, or should I further look into watercooling? Thanks


1200mv is a slight overvolt, not an undervolt. Some T-X cards have been known to have awful TIM application. Thermal Grizzly is the best paste you can get, so it could help to re-apply TIM, but you may only see a 1-2 degree C drop.


----------



## xTesla1856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> 1200mv is a slight overvolt, not an undervolt.


Huh, did not know that. What's the stock voltage on stock Bios then?


----------



## SnakeBiteScares

Hi, new titan x owner here







Just wondering about something with my card, I got the Gigabyte one which advertises 1000MHz core clock with a boost of 1075MHz http://www.scan.co.uk/products/12gb...pu-1000mhz-boost-1075mhz-cores-3072-3x-dp12-h but while monitoring the card in afterburner it is saying that the card is running at 1190, I've had no stability issues, crashes, overly high temps etc so I'm just wondering is it alright to keep it at this frequency?


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SnakeBiteScares*
> 
> Hi, new titan x owner here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering about something with my card, I got the Gigabyte one which advertises 1000MHz core clock with a boost of 1075MHz http://www.scan.co.uk/products/12gb...pu-1000mhz-boost-1075mhz-cores-3072-3x-dp12-h but while monitoring the card in afterburner it is saying that the card is running at 1190, I've had no stability issues, crashes, overly high temps etc so I'm just wondering is it alright to keep it at this frequency?


That's GPU boost doing its thing. That is the expected target for a non-BIOS modded card, on stock air cooling.


----------



## SnakeBiteScares

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> That's GPU boost doing its thing. That is the expected target for a non-BIOS modded card, on stock air cooling.


I thought the gpu boost was supposed to be 1075 though, which is why I'm asking about it


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SnakeBiteScares*
> 
> I thought the gpu boost was supposed to be 1075 though, which is why I'm asking about it


1075Mhz boost is guaranteed, more than that is bonus. Your card is behaving normally.


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> 1075Mhz boost is guaranteed, more than that is bonus. Your card is behaving normally.


Yes. 1075 is the "Boost Clock." The way GPU Boost 2.0 works, if there's power available (you haven't maxed out the TDP) and the temperature of the card hasn't already hit its max, you can boost higher. It's more complicated than that, but this is a simplistic way of understanding it. The 1190 number is very common.


----------



## SteezyTN

So I'm just curious. When people say their max temps are "X", are they talking about the actual max peak temps, or average. Its just driving me crazy because I have two TX's in a loop of a 560, 360, and 240 radiator. at 1.274v and 1480Mhz, my MAX temp (so far) is 53c. My average is 45c for my hottest card.


----------



## HatallaS

Lol I have a full 360 just for Titan and I game at 55 and sometimes up to 60/62.
That's with a 1.28v bios.
I was thinking about getting a second 360 if going SLI, but now I know I need a much bigger case lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So I'm just curious. When people say their max temps are "X", are they talking about the actual max peak temps, or average. Its just driving me crazy because I have two TX's in a loop of a 560, 360, and 240 radiator. at 1.274v and 1480Mhz, my MAX temp (so far) is 53c. My average is 45c for my hottest card.


----------



## lilchronic

Max temp 35c - 38c 1.274v @ 1531 / 2050Mhx
1.175v 30c-32c 1443Mhz / 2000Mhz
Ambient temp 22c -23c


----------



## HatallaS

I am guessing there is something wrong with my mounting of the block. I am going to take it all apart next week and replace the Vardar fans with some nfp12 in push pull.
When boost doesn't work I stick to 1200mhz it doesn't go above 43.


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> I am guessing there is something wrong with my mounting of the block. I am going to take it all apart next week and replace the Vardar fans with some nfp12 in push pull.
> When boost doesn't work I stick to 1200mhz it doesn't go above 43.


It can be application specific. Something like Unigen Valley (1080p, no AA), I don't see more than 35C at max. Black Ops III at 1440p, well that can easily get into the low 50s at the same overclock settings.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Max temp 35c - 38c 1.274v @ 1531 / 2050Mhx
> 1.175v 30c-32c 1443Mhz / 2000Mhz
> Ambient temp 22c -23c


But that's only one card right?


----------



## romanlegion13th

anyone playing Witcher 3 in 4K and getting 60 FPS with T-X SLI? im hitting 40 in the countryside with AA off any everything else max


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> But that's only one card right?


My 2 cards do not go above 40 at max usage 1500/2100 overclock.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> My 2 cards do not go above 40 at max usage 1500/2100 overclock.


How many rads are there? Is that everything (fans and pumps) running 100%? Also, is that for gaming?

I just don't understand. I thought about adding two more 560's, but I feel like the temps would be minimal and that I'd need a second pump.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> How many rads are there? Is that everything (fans and pumps) running 100%? Also, is that for gaming?
> 
> I just don't understand. I thought about adding two more 560's, but I feel like the temps would be minimal and that I'd need a second pump.


this is 8 rads at about 1.7 GPM. 2 X 420, 2 X 540 and 4 X 560 Rads


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> this is 8 rads at about 1.7 GPM. 2 X 420, 2 X 540 and 4 X 560 Rads


Well that's why. But some people say they get under 40c with a less rad setup than mine. I should have went with the STh10 and out more rads in the top lol.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Well that's why. But some people say they get under 40c with a less rad setup than mine. I should have went with the STh10 and out more rads in the top lol.


I really think it has more to do with the flow rate than the number of rads. I have the rads paralleled so the water flows through them slower and this will cool the water off more. But to do this you need a lot of pumping power. so that you can maintain the flow rate when everything comes back together again.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I really think it has more to do with the flow rate than the number of rads. I have the rads paralleled so the water flows through them slower and this will cool the water off more. But to do this you need a lot of pumping power.


From 60% on my pump to 100%, I noticed about a 3-4c difference in temps. It's just a pain to run it at 100% because it's so dang loud. I have two pumps, but have two loops for my CPU and Titans. They were in a single loop, but it took forever to drain, so I made two lol.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> From 60% on my pump to 100%, I noticed about a 3-4c difference in temps. It's just a pain to run it at 100% because it's so dang loud. I have two pumps, but have two loops for my CPU and Titans. They were in a single loop, but it took forever to drain, so I made two lol.


When I did this all my pumps were at 100% and I have not set everything up for quietness and top performance. And I will not either. as I am down sizing and will not have 2 X 560's and a 360 and a 420.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> But that's only one card right?


yes


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yes


I just disabled my second card, and I was still reaching 48c at 1.274v. I just don't understand it.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I know it's frustrating for you, but you're still quite a way from throttling temps. I'd just go with it, maybe re-seat your blocks if you ever have the loop apart.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I just disabled my second card, and I was still reaching 48c at 1.274v. I just don't understand it.


That is still a pretty low temp. Sure it could be lower, but it's not like you are cooking the chip. I would worry less and enjoy more.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> That is still a pretty low temp. Sure it could be lower, but it's not like you are cooking the chip. I would worry less and enjoy more.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I know it's frustrating for you, but you're still quite a way from throttling temps. I'd just go with it, maybe re-seat your blocks if you ever have the loop apart.


Lol, I know. But it's so frustrating how I spent nearly $3K on watercooling to find out people can get 10c less in temps than me.

Before I upgrade to the 560 rad, I was reaching almost 63c. So I do feel better. But it appears there has to be something wrong such as too much paste or something.

Oh well. Time to start enjoying my rig. Now I need a 4K or 3440x1440 monitor to fully enjoy it. I'm getting too much fps at 1440p, so I'm getting no use out of two haha.


----------



## HatallaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> this is 8 rads at about 1.7 GPM. 2 X 420, 2 X 540 and 4 X 560 Rads


How teh Fk!? Where do u fit all of those, under ur desk!?
Pic please


----------



## KedarWolf

If you get 'Display Driver Has Stopped Responding And Has Recovered.' when gaming or stress testing do the following.









Here is the solution
Exit all Windows based programs.
Click Start, type regedit in the Search box, and then double-click regedit.exe from the results above. If you are prompted for an administrator password or confirmation, type the password or provide confirmation.
Browse to and then click the following registry subkey:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet002 (sometimes called ControlSet001) \Control\GraphicsDrivers

On the Edit menu, click New, and then select the following registry value from the drop-down menu specific to your version of Windows (32 bit, or 64 bit):

For 32 bit Windows
Select DWORD (32-bit) value.
Type TdrDelay as the Name and click Enter.
Double-click TdrDelay and add 8 for the Value data and click OK.

For 64 bit Windows

Select QWORD (64-bit) value.
Type TdrDelay as the Name and click Enter.
Double-click TdrDelay and add 8 for the Value data and clickOK.

Close the registry editor and then restart your computer for the changes to take affect.

This puts a delay on the tdr checker of 8 seconds thus the gpu can stop responding for 10 seconds, usually this fixes the problem, if you are still suffering from this issue (after updates or a reinstall of drivers, you know all that annoying driver stuff)
Then do this, do the same thing but instead of "TdrDelay" type "TdrLevel" enter the data value as 0 (it is set to that natively, but double check) then delete the TdrDelay,

Restart

That completely turns off Tdr checker, so now Windows 7/Vista/8/10 now works more like windows XP.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> How teh Fk!? Where do u fit all of those, under ur desk!?
> Pic please


The actual plan was to have 9 rads the last one would have been a MORA 140*9. I was building this in a TX10-D here is thread. this was never 100% finished. Due to things beyond my control it will not be finished and I will be down sizeing this into a STH10 Case Labs case with 4 to 5 rads.


----------



## kx11

my New toy is finally here , i'll mod the bios soon


----------



## kx11

NVFlash --prtoectoff isn't working !!!



edit : NVM flashed it


----------



## VikFreeze

Hi,

i recently got a EVGA TITAN X HYBRID and i want to do some changes to the fans but i cant find much info online about this particular model, so im hoping someone here can help.
First. Does anyone know were i can find instruction on how to remove the shroud(i don't want to accidentally take off the water block or break something)
Second. Can anyone tell me what type of headers are uses on the PCB for the rad fan(2 pin, im guessing) and the normal fan(2, 3, 4 pin?)

Greetings


----------



## xTesla1856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> my New toy is finally here , i'll mod the bios soon


Nice !







Do you know if they sell the cooler separately?


----------



## kx11

i don't know really


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Am I the only person still running his Titan X stock with the stock cooler?


----------



## seross69

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Am I the only person still running his Titan X stock with the stock cooler?


I doubt it!!!


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Am I the only person still running his Titan X stock with the stock cooler?


Heh, still got mine two on the Stock cooler also. Have a pair of ACX 2.0 coolers for them, but they make such a odd noise at low / idle speeds, drive me nuts.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

LOL that makes me feel better. I see a bunch of people immediately slapping whatever full coverage WB's are being made nowadays and I'm just like "Man... so that's what it feels like to be an outlier!"


----------



## Radox-0

Indeed. I should really add mine to a loop. It all set up for a loop with the CPU in the loop already. But is it sad to say I love the refrence cooler design


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I just can't bring myself to liquid cool a piece of hardware I paid $1K for. I have been wary of liquid cooling expensive stuff ever since my Pentium D proc died after my D5 pump kicked the bucket.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I just can't bring myself to liquid cool a piece of hardware I paid $1K for. I have been wary of liquid cooling expensive stuff ever since my Pentium D proc died after my D5 pump kicked the bucket.


Just have to set it to shut down at a certain temperature.. I have 2 TX watet cooled at 1500/8000 clocks and temps below 40 water cooled


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Just have to set it to shut down at a certain temperature.. I have 2 TX watet cooled at 1500/8000 clocks and temps below 40 water cooled


I forgot why I disabled it.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I just can't bring myself to liquid cool a piece of hardware I paid $1K for. I have been wary of liquid cooling expensive stuff ever since my Pentium D proc died after my D5 pump kicked the bucket.


That reminds me, I actually wrecked the screw heads seriously on a Titan X I used to have while removing the cooler to put a block on







. Was impossible to remove without taking a drill to it. Alas did not have the guts to take a drill to a £850 card so sold it for a small loss. I think I nearly cried. Tried everything including the JB weld method, Nada



Thankfully not had that issue since!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

When GPU's were cheaper, I was more inclined to mess with them. Nowadays, not so much.


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Lol, I know. But it's so frustrating how I spent nearly $3K on watercooling to find out people can get 10c less in temps than me.
> 
> Before I upgrade to the 560 rad, I was reaching almost 63c. So I do feel better. But it appears there has to be something wrong such as too much paste or something.
> 
> Oh well. Time to start enjoying my rig. Now I need a 4K or 3440x1440 monitor to fully enjoy it. I'm getting too much fps at 1440p, so I'm getting no use out of two haha.


Take what they say with a grain of salt. Their situation is not your situation. Your games and apps may not by the same either. Your weather and ambient temps might even be higher. There's also guys out there who will simply make things up to feel superior. Then there are others who won the silicon lottery.

Your temps are fine.


----------



## HydrasunGQ

Is the "New Max Air" BIOS the best bios to run with the stock cooler?


----------



## xTesla1856

You almost are







I'm running the stock cooler, but custom BIOSes


----------



## Bastard0

Decided not to order 980Ti but go straight for Titan X.
EVGA TitanX is on the way








What BIOS from header post is the best for daily usage under good water?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard0*
> 
> Decided not to order 980Ti but go straight for Titan X.
> EVGA TitanX is on the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What BIOS from header post is the best for daily usage under good water?


I am curious as to your reason. I am not judging, just curious. Is there something wrong with the 980ti nowadays?


----------



## Bastard0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I am curious as to your reason. I am not judging, just curious. Is there something wrong with the 980ti nowadays?


Well I'm from Russia where Rub rate is falling down. And I have a choice to buy 980Ti ordered by local stores with January USD rate, or get Titan X almost for the same price because it's from stock and ordered at early winter 2015








To simplify: I can get Titan X for the same price as good non reference 980Ti like Asus Strix or MSI 6G (I've looked at 980ti's models which have waterblocks available). My opinion that Titan is better


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard0*
> 
> Well I'm from Russia where Rub rate is falling down. And I have a choice to buy 980Ti ordered by local stores with January USD rate, or get Titan X almost for the same price because it's from stock and ordered at early winter 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To simplify: I can get Titan X for the same price as good non reference 980Ti like Asus Strix or MSI 6G (I've looked at 980ti's models which have waterblocks available). My opinion that Titan is better


That makes sense.


----------



## SteezyTN

So I'm a little confused by the overclocking in 13mhz increments. Does this mean that I can run my cards at 1493mhz, and the next step up would be 1506mhz? Like, can I run my cards at exactly 1500mhz, or what that be considered 1493?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So I'm a little confused by the overclocking in 13mhz increments. Does this mean that I can run my cards at 1493mhz, and the next step up would be 1506mhz? Like, can I run my cards at exactly 1500mhz, or what that be considered 1493?


You can run your cards @1500Mhz:


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> You can run your cards @1500Mhz:


Awesome! So if I run them at 1500Mhz, it's running exactly 1500 and not 1493Mhz?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Awesome! So if I run them at 1500Mhz, it's running exactly 1500 and not 1493Mhz?


yes, AFAIK, if clock 74 in the bios boost table is less than 1500, then you can add core OC to hit 1500. If the boost table has clk74 >1500MHz, the clock state is driven in (approx) 13Hz increments. so, after 1493, the next state is 1506.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes, AFAIK, if clock 74 in the bios boost table is less than 1500, then you can add core OC to hit 1500. If the boost table has clk74 >1500MHz, the clock state is driven in (approx) 13Hz increments. so, after 1493, the next state is 1506.


Leymans terms please







haha

Nevermind. I think I know what you meant. I set the rom into maxwell bios tweaked and it showed 74 was lower than 1500. At least I think I think that's what it is lol


----------



## IMI4tth3w

been a while since i flashed the bios. with the latest nvflash do you not need to disable the cards in device manager before flashing anymore?

this is for a gtx980ti. my previous cards i flashed were some 970's that had dual bios. this one only has single so being a bit extra careful not to screw things up LOL


----------



## xixou

titan x max stable clk is 1390 MHz in air cooling. if you want i can give you my bios.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xixou*
> 
> titan x max stable clk is 1390 MHz in air cooling. if you want i can give you my bios.


A lot of people have got a higher stable click than that on air, I was able to get above 1400 easy and more if i wanted temps above 75 but mine are under water now


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xixou*
> 
> titan x max stable clk is 1390 MHz in air cooling. if you want i can give you my bios.


Difficult to evaluate stability of a graphic card...
Its behavior is also a lot related to types of games you are playing.

For example, I have flashed my ASUS TITAN X with GM200 Ultimate Bios 1,237V (I am on stock air cooling).
I am stable in Black ops3 with 1450MHz clock. Stable = no game crashes, no graphics driver crashes, no freezes, no reboots, no artefacts.

But for Star Wars Battlefront, I am obliged to decrease it until 1390MHz (To be confirmed) due to instabilities.above this frequency (My screen becomes suddenly blue, with no image anymore. Obliged to shut down power of the PC and restart it).

At 1,24V with stock air cooling and fan at 80%, my GPU temp is 65°C at 22°C ambient temperature.
I don't want to flash with higher voltage Bios because it will become dangerous for VRM of the card.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IMI4tth3w*
> 
> been a while since i flashed the bios. with the latest nvflash do you not need to disable the cards in device manager before flashing anymore?


The latest version of NVFlash linked in the OP will disable and re-enable the cards for you automatically when you flash.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xixou*
> 
> titan x max stable clk is 1390 MHz in air cooling. if you want i can give you my bios.












I've run 1500 on one of my cards with the Ultimate BIOS, on air. I assume you mean YOUR card can only do 1390?


----------



## SnakeBiteScares

I noticed a lot of talk about using different bios on cards. What is the benefit of this? I have a gigabyte titan running at stock with stock bios running with the stock cooler, should I try this with a custom bios?


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SnakeBiteScares*
> 
> I noticed a lot of talk about using different bios on cards. What is the benefit of this? I have a gigabyte titan running at stock with stock bios running with the stock cooler, should I try this with a custom bios?


With a stock cooler, I think the biggest advantage of running one of the mod'd bios would be to eliminate throttling. You wouldn't want to get carried away with the voltage/keep the heat in check - that's what throttling is there for - but one of Sheyster's mid-range Ultimates would give nice performance, not too much heat, no throttling. Just my $.02


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> With a stock cooler, I think the biggest advantage of running one of the mod'd bios would be to eliminate throttling. You wouldn't want to get carried away with the voltage/keep the heat in check - that's what throttling is there for - but one of Sheyster's mid-range Ultimates would give nice performance, not too much heat, no throttling. Just my $.02


Good advice here.









You can try the Ultimate 1.237v BIOS. No throttling below 85 deg C, and relatively low voltage if you're using the stock cooler.


----------



## Apples10304

Which bios would you reccommend for an EVGA SC; water cooled with an EVGA waterblock no blackplate. If it matters, the asic quality is 69.4. I have tried your SC 425 which i think was meant for air cooled. I am currently on your Ultimate1281 which i think might be meant for the EVGA Hydrocopper , I am also not sure if overvolting on that bios is ok or if it should never be done. I think I need to be directed to a bios for an SC card that is now watercooled. Any Help would be amazing!


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apples10304*
> 
> Which bios would you reccommend for an EVGA SC; water cooled with an EVGA waterblock no blackplate. If it matters, the asic quality is 69.4. I have tried your SC 425 which i think was meant for air cooled. I am currently on your Ultimate1281 which i think might be meant for the EVGA Hydrocopper , I am also not sure if overvolting on that bios is ok or if it should never be done. I think I need to be directed to a bios for an SC card that is now watercooled. Any Help would be amazing!


That's the best BIOS I've released for a watercooled Titan X, for max OC. You can also try the cyclops3 BIOS. These BIOS that push 1.281v are already tuned to push voltage to the max on load without hard modding, so no need to touch the voltage slider in AB or PX.


----------



## MadIrk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apples10304*
> 
> Which bios would you reccommend for an EVGA SC; water cooled with an EVGA waterblock no blackplate. If it matters, the asic quality is 69.4. I have tried your SC 425 which i think was meant for air cooled. I am currently on your Ultimate1281 which i think might be meant for the EVGA Hydrocopper , I am also not sure if overvolting on that bios is ok or if it should never be done. I think I need to be directed to a bios for an SC card that is now watercooled. Any Help would be amazing!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> That's the best BIOS I've released for a watercooled Titan X, for max OC. You can also try the cyclops3 BIOS. These BIOS that push 1.281v are already tuned to push voltage to the max on load without hard modding, so no need to touch the voltage slider in AB or PX.


Indeed this BIOS is top. I have dual SLI Titan X watercooled running currently at 1505 MHz just from this reason both cards are showing precisely same frequency in AfterBurner, with many frequencies higher or lower there is 1 MHz difference between them. I am getting 60 fps average rate with Heaven at 4K and every setting on maximum. Power consumption of each card is more than 400 W in peaks.

I have backplates installed and temperature sensor installed on one of them. What I am observing is that backplate temperature is closley following the GPU temperature shown in AfterBurner. This may be indicating that without backplate VRMs may get really hot, at least goood air circulation around them shold be secured.


----------



## DrZaius

Greetings,Im very new to this forum and i feel motivated to ask you guys some simple questions regardin titan x if you don`t mind of course

Im about to receive the gpu on Tuesday and what i really want to know as i got a bit confused reading the front page with all those bioses is this

What could aproximately be a stable OC for a REFERENCE TITAN X
What bios do you kindly recommend me to get THE BEST from a reference TITAN X and why should i use it
Will a 550W GOLD 90+ PSU stand up to this Titanic Card or i should change it soon ?
I see a oc Titan x goes to 350 watts in full load , given that i have a 65w CPU 2SSD and 1 HDD i think i should be fine ?!?!?!

Regards,
Johnny


----------



## krizby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrZaius*
> 
> Greetings,Im very new to this forum and i feel motivated to ask you guys some simple questions regardin titan x if you don`t mind of course
> 
> Im about to receive the gpu on Tuesday and what i really want to know as i got a bit confused reading the front page with all those bioses is this
> 
> What could aproximately be a stable OC for a REFERENCE TITAN X
> What bios do you kindly recommend me to get THE BEST from a reference TITAN X and why should i use it
> Will a 550W GOLD 90+ PSU stand up to this Titanic Card or i should change it soon ?
> I see a oc Titan x goes to 350 watts in full load , given that i have a 65w CPU 2SSD and 1 HDD i think i should be fine ?!?!?!
> 
> Regards,
> Johnny


I had the Seasonic platinum 660W and PC shut off at full load with my titan X pulling 360w so I doubt your 550W can handle it. For reference Titan X I would recommend Sheyster 1.15V from the ultimate bios pack that allows lower fan speed or if you can stand higher fan noise go for 1.2V bios. For OCing I would say start with 1350mhz and start slowly from there


----------



## DrZaius

Has the PSU or the GPU got fried ? Were you able to start again and succesfully run it ?
Thanks for the bios suggestion btw !


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrZaius*
> 
> Greetings,Im very new to this forum and i feel motivated to ask you guys some simple questions regardin titan x if you don`t mind of course
> 
> Im about to receive the gpu on Tuesday and what i really want to know as i got a bit confused reading the front page with all those bioses is this
> 
> What could aproximately be a stable OC for a REFERENCE TITAN X
> What bios do you kindly recommend me to get THE BEST from a reference TITAN X and why should i use it
> Will a 550W GOLD 90+ PSU stand up to this Titanic Card or i should change it soon ?
> I see a oc Titan x goes to 350 watts in full load , given that i have a 65w CPU 2SSD and 1 HDD i think i should be fine ?!?!?!
> 
> Regards,
> Johnny


Wattage and 80 plus rating does not say anything about brand and model you are talking about.
You are going to have do give more details then that.


----------



## DrZaius

I glady can do that, what exactly do you want to know ? The PSU model name ? My desktop full config ?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrZaius*
> 
> I glady can do that, what exactly do you want to know ? The PSU model name ? My desktop full config ?


I am asking what brand and model your PSU is not your system config.


----------



## DrZaius

Super Flower Golden Green Pro SF-550P14XE 550W


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrZaius*
> 
> Super Flower Golden Green Pro SF-550P14XE 550W


Thats an older but not a bad series, but sory its not enough for a system with Titan X in it if you are going to overclock both the CPU and GPU.


----------



## DrZaius

These are the current specs ( TITAN X IS DUE TO ARRIVE )

SystemSpecs.jpg 132k .jpg file


cpu is non k as you can see , will i have a bit of headroom for OC ( just the gpu)


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Wattage and 80 plus rating does not say anything about brand and model you are talking about.
> You are going to have do give more details then that.


550W is just not enough, he needs a new PSU.









Edit - Just saw your other (more recent) post more or less stating the same.









I recommend nothing less than 750W for a single T-X, preferably even 850W.


----------



## DrZaius

Spent the equivalent of 4.5 average salaries for the GPU , i guess ill have to spent half a salary more to protect the investment -_-


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrZaius*
> 
> Spent the equivalent of 4.5 average salaries for the GPU , i guess ill have to spent half a salary more to protect the investment -_-


If you OC that card to its limit, like another poster stated, you'll need ~400w just for the OC'd T-X. I suggest you look at the EVGA P2 series power supplies. They offer both 750w and 850w models, plus much higher wattage as well.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> If you OC that card to its limit, like another poster stated, you'll need ~400w just for the OC'd T-X. I suggest you look at the EVGA P2 series power supplies. They offer both 750w and 850w models, plus much higher wattage as well.


The new EVGA SuperNova T2 series are a better option since they have been improved a lot over the older P2.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The new EVGA SuperNova T2 series are a better option since they have been improved a lot over the older P2.


True dat, but they sure are pricey.









The 1600w T2... I want!


----------



## DrZaius

Many websites that had reviewed Titan x show that TOTAL SYSTEM WATTAGE with an OVERCLOCKED i7 cpu reaches 450watts , are they missleading/wrong ?

http://www.anandtech.com/show/9059/the-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-review/17 450w with an oc titan x and and i7 cpu that has reaps double as much as mine i think
http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-review,8.html 350w total system wattage with i7 K cpu What?!?!?!


----------



## SnakeBiteScares

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrZaius*
> 
> Many websites that had reviewed Titan x show that TOTAL SYSTEM WATTAGE with an OVERCLOCKED i7 cpu reaches 450watts , are they missleading/wrong ?
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/9059/the-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-review/17 450w with an oc titan x and and i7 cpu that has reaps double as much as mine i think
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-review,8.html 350w total system wattage with i7 K cpu *** ?!?!?!


I have my 6700k and titan x oced on a 500W silverstone psu doing benchmark runs earlier today and it was fine


----------



## HatallaS

Weird thing, I am benchmarking my new CPU OC on fires trick. And I realised that my highest score was with my lowest GPU OC.
I got 1428mhz on stock bios, while now in ultimate at 1500 I am scoring lower by almost 800 points. Just what I need to get in the 20k.
Any one else had that?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> True dat, but they sure are pricey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1600w T2... I want!


There is a 750/850/1000/1200 and maybe even a 650 watt T2 on the way.


----------



## DrZaius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SnakeBiteScares*
> 
> I have my 6700k and titan x oced on a 500W silverstone psu doing benchmark runs earlier today and it was fine


Whats your unigine valley /3dmark score ,if you happen to know ?

500W with 6700k and titan x oced !?!?!?!?!?!? Actually you might be doing fine , good branded PSU can go 10-20% ABOVE their max wattage. So a 500w gold psu might go up to 550 in case of overload however that shortens the lifespan of the PSU , at least thats what i think.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrZaius*
> 
> Whats your unigine valley /3dmark score ,if you happen to know ?
> 
> 500W with 6700k and titan x oced !?!?!?!?!?!? Actually you might be doing fine , good branded PSU can go 10-20% ABOVE their max wattage. So a 500w gold psu might go up to 550 in case of overload however that shortens the lifespan of the PSU , at least thats what i think.


Unless a PSU is junk it wont take damage doing less then its rated wattage.
Capacitor aging is an old myth.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> Weird thing, I am benchmarking my new CPU OC on fires trick. And I realised that my highest score was with my lowest GPU OC.
> I got 1428mhz on stock bios, while now in ultimate at 1500 I am scoring lower by almost 800 points. Just what I need to get in the 20k.
> Any one else had that?


There was a previous discussion about this if I recall, the higher clock might be right on the verge of crashing and piling up conflicts - not the technical description, just the gist of it.


----------



## krizby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrZaius*
> 
> Whats your unigine valley /3dmark score ,if you happen to know ?
> 
> 500W with 6700k and titan x oced !?!?!?!?!?!? Actually you might be doing fine , good branded PSU can go 10-20% ABOVE their max wattage. So a 500w gold psu might go up to 550 in case of overload however that shortens the lifespan of the PSU , at least thats what i think.


Benchmarks and games pull different power consumptions all together, for example when I bench firestrike my T X pull less than 300W (with 1.25V bios) but playing games like TW 3, Mad Max it pulls like 360w. You might be able to bench the card for a short time but playing games PC will restarts when the PSU is overloaded (like my Seasonic 660W did, I replaced if with a 1000W psu btw). With your PSU i suggest using the 1.15V and lower the power limit to 65% (sheyster Bios's Power Limit is 400w so 65% = 260w), if you are lucky and got a good ASIC card you can still overclock the card.


----------



## SnakeBiteScares

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrZaius*
> 
> Whats your unigine valley /3dmark score ,if you happen to know ?
> 
> 500W with 6700k and titan x oced !?!?!?!?!?!? Actually you might be doing fine , good branded PSU can go 10-20% ABOVE their max wattage. So a 500w gold psu might go up to 550 in case of overload however that shortens the lifespan of the PSU , at least thats what i think.


17128 in firestrike
4920 in firestrike ultra
4405 in unigine valley

tom's hardware also has an article which shows that the the card draws significantly less while benchmarking than in actual gameplay

edit: quoted wrong person


----------



## MR-e

Hey guys, given the choice... would you get a brand new 980ti or a used titan x for the same price? Not looking to overclock the GPU as I'll be gaming strictly at 1080P 120Hz for the next 2-3 years. The cards will be reference blower design with no intention of water blocking them.

Cpu - 6700K with intention to overclock to 4.5-4.8GHz if cpu is capable, 4.5GHz minimum.
PSU - Corsair AX650 (re-using)


----------



## xTesla1856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Hey guys, given the choice... would you get a brand new 980ti or a used titan x for the same price? Not looking to overclock the GPU as I'll be gaming strictly at 1080P 120Hz for the next 2-3 years. The cards will be reference blower design with no intention of water blocking them.
> 
> Cpu - 6700K with intention to overclock to 4.5-4.8GHz if cpu is capable, 4.5GHz minimum.
> PSU - Corsair AX650 (re-using)


I was facing the same choice and I went with Titans. Twice.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Hey guys, given the choice... would you get a brand new 980ti or a used titan x for the same price? Not looking to overclock the GPU as I'll be gaming strictly at 1080P 120Hz for the next 2-3 years. The cards will be reference blower design with no intention of water blocking them.
> 
> Cpu - 6700K with intention to overclock to 4.5-4.8GHz if cpu is capable, 4.5GHz minimum.
> PSU - Corsair AX650 (re-using)


Same price, go with the Titan X. I also suggest that you install the SC 425 BIOS if you're not manually overclocking. That alone will give you a nice little performance boost over the stock GM200 BIOS.


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Same price, go with the Titan X. I also suggest that you install the SC 425 BIOS if you're not manually overclocking. That alone will give you a nice little performance boost over the stock GM200 BIOS.


Choice comes down to whether or not the warranty matters. If it doesn't, TITAN X all day every day. Having said that it's doubtful you will see any difference at 1080p.


----------



## kx11

is there a way to restore the original gpu bios ?? i forgot to back it up


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> is there a way to restore the original gpu bios ?? i forgot to back it up


Only way is to get a stock bios from someone with your same card and reflash.

What name brand do you have?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> is there a way to restore the original gpu bios ?? i forgot to back it up


You can get most bios's here.

https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/

If you need the ASUS bios I have the original backed up.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Only way is to get a stock bios from someone with your same card and reflash.
> 
> What name brand do you have?


Gigabyte TitanX extreme gaming model

couldn't find it anywhere


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> Gigabyte TitanX extreme gaming model
> 
> couldn't find it anywhere


Just ask Gigabyte themselves for the bios,

*http://ca.gigabyte.com/support-downloads/support-downloads.aspx*

or make a new thread here requesting one from another member with your same card.


----------



## MR-e

Ok, I got the Titan X







It's the EVGA Titan X SC model. Sheyster, the bios you mentioned, is it just set it and forget it? I don't really want to tinker around too much with GPU OC'ing as I won't need it. But if it helps over the stock bios and will run cool n quiet, I'll give the bios a shot


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Just ask Gigabyte themselves for the bios,
> 
> *http://ca.gigabyte.com/support-downloads/support-downloads.aspx*
> 
> or make a new thread here requesting one from another member with your same card.


i just did that before you posted this

thnx man


----------



## xixou

Who is using the Kraken G10 on their Titan X ?
I will do it next week (waited 6 months for the corsair hg10 n980 which is still delayed...).


----------



## xTesla1856

Guys, I just realized my little screw-up: I reinstalled Windows a couple days ago, and I forgot to take my backed-up Bioses with me. I left them in the NvFlash folder, which now doesn't exist anymore.







Does anyone here have the original ASUS BIOS for the TITAN X ? Thanks !

EDIT: ran multiple data recovery programs and there's no chance of getting them back.


----------



## xixou

I have the original MSI one if you want.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Leymans terms please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha
> 
> Nevermind. I think I know what you meant. I set the rom into maxwell bios tweaked and it showed 74 was lower than 1500. At least I think I think that's what it is lol


.. lol, yeah, that's what I meant. Basically, frequencies above the boost table clk 74 are what you set.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xixou*
> 
> titan x max stable clk is 1390 MHz in air cooling. if you want i can give you my bios.


depends on the card and load. Many TXs go well above 1390.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SnakeBiteScares*
> 
> I noticed a lot of talk about using different bios on cards. What is the benefit of this? I have a gigabyte titan running at stock with stock bios running with the stock cooler, should I try this with a custom bios?


I'd use one of the OP's "Air" bios for sure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Guys, I just realized my little screw-up: I reinstalled Windows a couple days ago, and I forgot to take my backed-up Bioses with me. I left them in the NvFlash folder, which now doesn't exist anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone here have the original ASUS BIOS for the TITAN X ? Thanks !
> 
> EDIT: ran multiple data recovery programs and there's no chance of getting them back.


Did you search the Techpowerup bios database?


----------



## xTesla1856

I did, but there is no ASUS one.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> I did, but there is no ASUS one.


ugh. Damn. Hopefully an OCN member has one..








found it:

AsusTitanX.zip 150k .zip file


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Ok, I got the Titan X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the EVGA Titan X SC model. Sheyster, the bios you mentioned, is it just set it and forget it? I don't really want to tinker around too much with GPU OC'ing as I won't need it. But if it helps over the stock bios and will run cool n quiet, I'll give the bios a shot


That BIOS (SC 425) is basically the standard EVGA SC BIOS with higher power limits. My friend who does not OC runs it. It's good for +127 MHz to base clock, and the boost table is a bit more aggressive. The link is in my sig (4-pack). Instructions are in the OP. Since you have the SC already it won't behave differently, but may throttle less if you do OC.


----------



## xixou

Ok, aside the vendor ID difference, the MSI and ASUS bioses are the same (which was expected).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xixou*
> 
> Ok, aside the vendor ID difference, the MSI and ASUS bioses are the same (which was expected).


if someone is looking for the OEM bios that came with their card... could be for reasons where Vendor ID is important. Like warranty service. Also, Vendors have used different ram timings from eachother. The best example is the 980 Strix bios, which made every 980 card run tighter and more efficient... so much so, I ran it on my 980 Kingpin (was called the Kingstrix at the time).


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Guys, I just realized my little screw-up: I reinstalled Windows a couple days ago, and I forgot to take my backed-up Bioses with me. I left them in the NvFlash folder, which now doesn't exist anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone here have the original ASUS BIOS for the TITAN X ? Thanks !
> 
> EDIT: ran multiple data recovery programs and there's no chance of getting them back.


I have the original ASUS bios backed up. Here's a link to it.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/tds45e6wwu70lmi/original.rom?dl=0&utm_campaign=website&utm_source=sendgrid.com&utm_medium=email


----------



## SteezyTN

I'm getting tired of my 63% ASIC card lol. ALL I want is 1500+. This card is holding me back to 1493 haha.


----------



## kx11

just checked out mine , 77.2% ASIC


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> just checked out mine , 77.2% ASIC


77.3% and 70.6% here.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> 77.3% and 70.6% here.


nice , i'm waiting for the other GPU to arrive this week

hopefully this week


----------



## SteezyTN

I made a mistake when I ordered mine lol. I ordered the EVGA SC model, and only one. I was never planning on buying a second. But when I went to buy a second, they were out of stock... They only had the regular EVGA one. That's the one that's 63% ASIC


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I made a mistake when I ordered mine lol. I ordered the EVGA SC model, and only one. I was never planning on buying a second. But when I went to buy a second, they were out of stock... They only had the regular EVGA one. That's the one that's 63% ASIC


I don't think the fact they are sc matters too much which does suck. Have gone through 5 Titan x's of which 4 were SC. had one at 61.3% while the best one was at 78%. Would be cool if the Titan xs got all the good chips and anything below went to the 980tis


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> I don't think the fact they are sc matters too much which does suck. Have gone through 5 Titan x's of which 4 were SC. had one at 61.3% while the best one was at 78%. Would be cool if the Titan xs got all the good chips and anything below went to the 980tis


or if the TXs had an ASIC purchase option like the Kingpin does.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> or if the TXs had an ASIC purchase option like the Kingpin does.


When your paying $1000, it should automatically come with a good ASIC lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> When your paying $1000, it should automatically come with a good ASIC lol


It does... just not the one we usually want.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> It does... just not the one we usually want.


63% is terrible lol


----------



## xTesla1856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ugh. Damn. Hopefully an OCN member has one..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found it:
> 
> AsusTitanX.zip 150k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I have the original ASUS bios backed up. Here's a link to it.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/tds45e6wwu70lmi/original.rom?dl=0&utm_campaign=website&utm_source=sendgrid.com&utm_medium=email


Thanks a milioin guys! I knew I could count on this great community. Absolute lifesavers !


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Thanks a milioin guys! I knew I could count on this great community. Absolute lifesavers !


NP.


----------



## SteezyTN

Is there any reason why at some clock speeds, my cards are 1mhz off from one another. For example, I have the clock clock to +101 for 1429mhz and 1430mhz. why is this?

*Whats the boost table for Cyclops3? I opened it up in Maxwell Bios tweaker, and it only shows a max of 1304?*


----------



## DrZaius

Whats the point in having a higher ASIC ? You can do the same OC with lower voltage / lower power consumption/ lower temperature ?


----------



## xixou

Yes accuracy is at 1 MHz it seems (compare to bios selection). At my place aida64 reports 1 MHz less. Not a problem.


----------



## HatallaS

We have so many Bios options to choose from now. Can any guru pitch in.
I am using the sheyster Bios at 1500/8000 bios under water.
My valley benchmarks used to be 4800 but since a driver update couple month ago I can not pass the 4500 mark.

I have a 67% asic card and I want to reflash it again.
I was originally going to aim at a lower voltage. I used to be able to get 1420 on air with stock bios, but it was so hot.

Still couple hundreds point away from HOF in firestrick but I also noticed my highest score there was done with a clock of 1428 and the weird thing is, it quoted the ram speed at 2000mhz. Is that glitch!?


----------



## 2002sn95gt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I'm getting tired of my 63% ASIC card lol. ALL I want is 1500+. This card is holding me back to 1493 haha.


my 780ti classified was 63% it needed more voltage to overclock higher. got hotter too. asic is just power efficiency. the lower the number more voltage leaks or better way to put it more heat. an actual dud or poor chip just wont overclock well hot or not with voltage high or low.

my 780ti would get to 1200mghz at 1.3 volts. but it got hot. i never put a water block on that card.

i have 2 titan x both evga regular models. asic is nice when you sli if you want to run the same bios on both cards. but the % doesnt mean it will overclock high. if they are far apart in % run a different voltage on both cards.

im running hydro copper bios on both my regular evga cards. modded power tables and voltage at 1.28 volts both cards.
ive got 70.5 and 71.2 both have EK water blocks and a quad 140 rad.

when the cards were stock with air cooler i could do 1448 using clock offset combined with stock boost clock

the 71.2 is an average asic. runs 1493 stable at 1.256 and 1.28 volts. i tried 1.3 didnt help with stability on that card.
my 70.2 is my better card of the two. sli disabled i can do 1558 to 1571 at 1.3 volts

sometimes i can do 1506 in sli but it depends on the game. i play in 4k so the extra 13mghz doesnt help much. now i did move my best card to the primary slot so if the game does not run sli well or at all i can set a higher clock like 1545 to 1571

if you have a water block on that card already try a 1.28 volt and 1.3 volt bios.

if you use a bios with boost clock disabled you can set the clock speed to what ever you want like1500. it wont have to be in 13mghz clocks.


----------



## HatallaS

If u don't mind, what scores do u get on valley with a single card so I can compare.


----------



## HatallaS

Oh and what about ur temps, with a 360 I still get in the 55/60.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2002sn95gt*
> 
> my 780ti classified was 63% it needed more voltage to overclock higher. got hotter too. asic is just power efficiency. the lower the number more voltage leaks or better way to put it more heat. an actual dud or poor chip just wont overclock well hot or not with voltage high or low.
> 
> my 780ti would get to 1200mghz at 1.3 volts. but it got hot. i never put a water block on that card.
> 
> i have 2 titan x both evga regular models. asic is nice when you sli if you want to run the same bios on both cards. but the % doesnt mean it will overclock high. if they are far apart in % run a different voltage on both cards.
> 
> im running hydro copper bios on both my regular evga cards. modded power tables and voltage at 1.28 volts both cards.
> ive got 70.5 and 71.2 both have EK water blocks and a quad 140 rad.
> 
> when the cards were stock with air cooler i could do 1448 using clock offset combined with stock boost clock
> 
> the 71.2 is an average asic. runs 1493 stable at 1.256 and 1.28 volts. i tried 1.3 didnt help with stability on that card.
> my 70.2 is my better card of the two. sli disabled i can do 1558 to 1571 at 1.3 volts
> 
> sometimes i can do 1506 in sli but it depends on the game. i play in 4k so the extra 13mghz doesnt help much. now i did move my best card to the primary slot so if the game does not run sli well or at all i can set a higher clock like 1545 to 1571
> 
> if you have a water block on that card already try a 1.28 volt and 1.3 volt bios.
> 
> if you use a bios with boost clock disabled you can set the clock speed to what ever you want like1500. it wont have to be in 13mghz clocks.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> Oh and what about ur temps, with a 360 I still get in the 55/60.


for me, the max I get is 56c so far. That's running two titans at 1.274v and 1493mhz. I have a 560, 360, and 240.


----------



## HatallaS

Wow they get so hot... Would love to find a way to get the liquid in the sub 15*.... Might buy a mini fridge for the fun


----------



## 2002sn95gt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I'm getting tired of my 63% ASIC card lol. ALL I want is 1500+. This card is holding me back to 1493 haha.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> If u don't mind, what scores do u get on valley with a single card so I can compare.


rig specs windows 10 intel 5820k 4.5ghz corsair h100i gskill 16gig 3000mghz ram quad channel

both tests were 4K Ultra 8x MSAA valley benchmark

single card 1535mghz 1.281 hydro copper bios
http://i.imgur.com/6dQItuX.jpg

SLI 1493 mghz 1.281 hydro copper bios
http://i.imgur.com/2iiEfBu.jpg

temps are great for me single rad 560 (quad 140) rad is outside of the case. rad gets 100% ambient temp air to feed it.
temps stay in the low 40s for me under full load.


----------



## 2002sn95gt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> Wow they get so hot... Would love to find a way to get the liquid in the sub 15*.... Might buy a mini fridge for the fun


a mini fridge wont work you would need a water chiller. no need for a radiator the water chiller has one in it unless you want to remove some heat before refrigeration to improve efficiency.


----------



## HatallaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2002sn95gt*
> 
> rig specs windows 10 intel 5820k 4.5ghz corsair h100i gskill 16gig 3000mghz ram quad channel
> 
> both tests were 4K Ultra 8x MSAA valley benchmark
> 
> single card 1535mghz 1.281 hydro copper bios
> http://i.imgur.com/6dQItuX.jpg
> 
> SLI 1493 mghz 1.281 hydro copper bios
> http://i.imgur.com/2iiEfBu.jpg
> 
> temps are great for me single rad 560 (quad 140) rad is outside of the case. rad gets 100% ambient temp air to feed it.
> temps stay in the low 40s for me under full load.


any rig pic? i am curious to see how its mounted.
I was thinking about doing that, and drilling vertical mounting clips to the side of the case.

Any chance you have a 1080p 8xmsaa result? i can not compare those, or even 1440p?


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2002sn95gt*
> 
> rig specs windows 10 intel 5820k 4.5ghz corsair h100i gskill 16gig 3000mghz ram quad channel
> 
> both tests were 4K Ultra 8x MSAA valley benchmark
> 
> single card 1535mghz 1.281 hydro copper bios
> http://i.imgur.com/6dQItuX.jpg
> 
> SLI 1493 mghz 1.281 hydro copper bios
> http://i.imgur.com/2iiEfBu.jpg
> 
> temps are great for me single rad 560 (quad 140) rad is outside of the case. rad gets 100% ambient temp air to feed it.
> temps stay in the low 40s for me under full load.


You have a single 560, yet I have 600 more rad space than you. What are the exact games you test to stay in the low 40's.


----------



## Asus11

sold my titan x only managed 1470 on water, got my 980 ti and it does 1557 so far on air lol need to put it on water and put a custom bios on it, just wondered if there was anyone else who went to a 980 ti


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> You have a single 560, yet I have 600 more rad space than you. What are the exact games you test to stay in the low 40's.


It seems to me that if your entire loop is getting to 56°C then you need to turn your fans/pumps up or maybe bleed the air again. If it's just the cards, the re-seat the blocks. I only have 620mm of rads and it's not enough to keep the temps steady- they gradually climb up, but it'd take a couple of hours to reach 56°C
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> sold my titan x only managed 1470 on water, got my 980 ti and it does 1557 so far on air lol need to put it on water and put a custom bios on it, just wondered if there was anyone else who went to a 980 ti


No, but I bought a 980Ti that'd bench1540 easy enough on the stock bios. Kept it for another rig and bought two TitanXs that'll bench @ 1525


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> It seems to me that if your entire loop is getting to 56°C then you need to turn your fans/pumps up or maybe bleed the air again. If it's just the cards, the re-seat the blocks. I only have 620mm of rads and it's not enough to keep the temps steady- they gradually climb up, but it'd take a couple of hours to reach 56°C


I'm going to reset the blocks later. I believe that's my issue. As for the temps, my max water temps are like 35c. pump is running 100% (D5), and all fans are about 1500 RPM at max.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Is there any reason why at some clock speeds, my cards are 1mhz off from one another. For example, I have the clock clock to +101 for 1429mhz and 1430mhz. why is this?
> 
> *Whats the boost table for Cyclops3? I opened it up in Maxwell Bios tweaker, and it only shows a max of 1304?*


that's correct. frequencies above 1304 are set with the clock slider in AB (or PX if you are into self-flagellation







)
The boost table and voltage table work together, frequencies above the max boost are at voltage table setting 74 IF the voltage limit (first and second settings) allow that voltage. Stock has 1.281V but is limited by the set limit in bios - the first two values. With the TX the VRM has an internal limit of 1.274V which translates to 1.265V (measured with a DMM) after vdroop.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> sold my titan x only managed 1470 on water, got my 980 ti and it does 1557 so far on air lol need to put it on water and put a custom bios on it, just wondered if there was anyone else who went to a 980 ti


The thing about the 980Ti is the higher frequency is needed to keep pace with a TX. I have both running right now, and in my hands, either of my TXs can run 100MHz lower clocks and still pump more or equal FPS to an 80% ASIC 980Ti Kingpin.
the "pipe in a TX is just larger


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's correct. frequencies above 1304 are set with the clock slider in AB (or PX if you are into self-flagellation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> The boost table and voltage table work together, frequencies above the max boost are at voltage table setting 74 IF the voltage limit (first and second settings) allow that voltage. Stock has 1.281V but is limited by the set limit in bios - the first two values. With the TX the VRM has an internal limit of 1.274V which translates to 1.265V (measured with a DMM) after vdroop.
> The thing about the 980Ti is the higher frequency is needed to keep pace with a TX. I have both running right now, and in my hands, either of my TXs can run 100MHz lower clocks and still pump more or equal FPS to an 80% ASIC 980Ti Kingpin.
> the "pipe in a TX is just larger


Shhhh! You want the 980 Ti fans to keep thinking they have "better than TITAN X for less money."


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> Shhhh! You want the 980 Ti fans to keep thinking they have "better than TITAN X for less money."


Quoted for elitism


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Quoted for elitism


well.... the 80% KP is the same price as a Tx.








both are too expensive


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> well.... the 80% KP is the same price as a Tx.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both are too expensive


Flagship tax


----------



## MR-e

Do you guys think my old Corsair AX650 PSU will be able to handle a stock Titan X + OC'd 4.6-4.8ghz 6700k? My case only really supports a SFX PSU and 600W is the max right now from Silverstone. I don't really trust Silverstone 600W so I'm going to mod the case to fit the AX650. Would it be wise to upgrade the PSU as well?


----------



## HatallaS

I have even laying around with my fans a lot lately, trying to get the best balance between noise and cooling ( still have to replace all my fans with dead silent nfp12 but too lazy to instal them right now). And now that my case is at full load making 45dc from less than a foot away I noticed the WC Titan been the loudest thing in the system. On first boot up, launched R6:Siege and I was greeted to by this:






Restarted but it is still very loud, I decreased the ram OC to 7900 and still.

Wow

Any easy way to lock the FPS to a max of 144 on every game!?


----------



## Artah

I'm sure it's been posted a ton of times somewhere but would anyone have a link to a vanilla EVGA Hydro Copper bios? I don't see it on techpowerup. Thanks.

-- never mind found it on the front page!


----------



## HatallaS

To answer my own question, I found the target FPS on PX and locked it at 100. Lol


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Do you guys think my old Corsair AX650 PSU will be able to handle a stock Titan X + OC'd 4.6-4.8ghz 6700k? My case only really supports a SFX PSU and 600W is the max right now from Silverstone. I don't really trust Silverstone 600W so I'm going to mod the case to fit the AX650. Would it be wise to upgrade the PSU as well?


Don't need to upgrade the ax650 for that. It's more than enough with overclocks.


----------



## SteezyTN

For everyone who has blocks on their card, AND has two cards in a loop (also people who say their temps are low 40's): what thermal paste are you using and how do you apply it. I'm using the EK paste and I used their star method for application.

I must've put too much paste on my cards.


----------



## MR-e

For all my past and current cards, whenever I re-applied thermal paste, it was always as thin a layer as possible over the entire die. This has always resulted in good temps for me.


----------



## HatallaS

TBH I find it hard to believe ppl are getting in the 40* range on a card pushing 1.27+ volt. Or their room must be in the 15* range and must wear gloves to game.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> For everyone who has blocks on their card, AND has two cards in a loop (also people who say their temps are low 40's): what thermal paste are you using and how do you apply it. I'm using the EK paste and I used their star method for application.
> 
> I must've put too much paste on my cards.


I use the (small) pea method and Gelid Extreme. The EK tim is not bad, and is only going to be a few degrees higher than GC anyway. Too much can cause poor performance, so can uneven tightening. Spreading TIM can be tricky since it can cause trapped air in the plate which you will squeeze out, leaving a path of no/little tim. Spreading is just more finicky, the pea method is pretty fool proof.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I use the (small) pea method and Gelid Extreme. The EK tim is not bad, and is only going to be a few degrees higher than GC anyway. Too much can cause poor performance, so can uneven tightening. Spreading TIM can be tricky since it can cause trapped air in the plate which you will squeeze out, leaving a path of no/little tim. Spreading is just more finicky, the pea method is pretty fool proof.


Thanks! I must have put too much when I did the Star pattern. Looks like I'll be using GE when I do maintenance on the loop/coolant.

Also, do you have a picture of what it should look like. I know that sounds stupid, but how small of a pea lol?


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Gelid Extreme, pea. A ball about 3/16" dia would be my guestimate, we're talking small peas here.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> For everyone who has blocks on their card, AND has two cards in a loop (also people who say their temps are low 40's): what thermal paste are you using and how do you apply it. I'm using the EK paste and I used their star method for application.
> 
> I must've put too much paste on my cards.


Below is the best thermal paste right now.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA1K639W8999&cm_re=Grizzly_Kryonaut-_-9SIA1K639W8999-_-Product

And Newegg has it at a great price.


----------



## cobz

I used the gelid extreme as well, but I put a thin layer over the entire gpu. Have my cards running at 1405mhz without the modified bios and I was just playing fallout 4 and they don't even break 35c, they were 29c and 31c, and when running all benchmarks, valley, heaven , fire strike extreme, etc, they are in the low 30's. They are really chilly


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Gelid Extreme, pea. A ball about 3/16" dia would be my guestimate, we're talking small peas here.


^^This. "pea" is probably the wrong term..more like a large grain of rice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Below is the best thermal paste right now.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA1K639W8999&cm_re=Grizzly_Kryonaut-_-9SIA1K639W8999-_-Product
> And Newegg has it at a great price.


eh - I got sent two tubes of GK. Very good on cpus, but I really could not detect a difference between GK, GC and PK-3 to be honest.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> For everyone who has blocks on their card, AND has two cards in a loop (also people who say their temps are low 40's): what thermal paste are you using and how do you apply it. I'm using the EK paste and I used their star method for application.
> 
> I must've put too much paste on my cards.


I used mx-4
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> TBH I find it hard to believe ppl are getting in the 40* range on a card pushing 1.27+ volt. Or their room must be in the 15* range and must wear gloves to game.


No it is 22 to 24 degrees where i have mine


----------



## cobz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I used mx-4
> No it is 22 to 24 degrees where i have mine


That's about where my cards idle, 20c to 21c, then when I stress them 29c to 31c..


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Gelid Extreme, pea. A ball about 3/16" dia would be my guestimate, we're talking small peas here.


Yeah, it's funny every time I see a video where someone says "a grain of rice" and they glob it on the size of a large peanut M&M.









Their words don't match their own reality.


----------



## 2002sn95gt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cobz*
> 
> That's about where my cards idle, 20c to 21c, then when I stress them 29c to 31c..


my cards idle around 21 to 24c depends on the room temp.

i have a copper 560 x 140 x 45mm radiator. quad 140 is more surface are than 5 120
radiator is outside of case with phanteks 140mm SP fans default/full speed. i have a 4 pin fan hub but using 3 pin fans wont let me adjust the speed.

my original plan was to run a mini 4 pin from 1 graphics card fan header to the 4 pin fan hub and make a custom fan table so my graphics card loop fan speed will be different from motherboard/cpu fan speeds.. it wont work unless you have 4 pin fans.

my pump moves a good volume of water 600 liter per hour or 10 liters per minute. head pressure of 5 meters. ebay SC600 pump

cards in loop are in series water moves fast enough so i don't need to run parallel.

i run distilled water with just a little bit of automotive coolant for corrosion protection and some pure silver in my reservoir.
i may add some water wetter later but im happy with my temps staying in mid to low 40s


----------



## Wagnelles

Hey guys, I'd like to know your opinion about the EVGA Titan X Hybrid. Is that mounted WC only a gimmick or it's actually a good thing? Also, what case can you recommend to fit 2 of them (+a high end CPU Water Cooler)? Fury X owners may know this issue pretty well.

Living in a tropical country is not the best place for high end PCs


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2002sn95gt*
> 
> my cards idle around 21 to 24c depends on the room temp.
> 
> i have a copper 560 x 140 x 45mm radiator. quad 140 is more surface are than 5 120
> radiator is outside of case with phanteks 140mm SP fans default/full speed. i have a 4 pin fan hub but using 3 pin fans wont let me adjust the speed.
> 
> my original plan was to run a mini 4 pin from 1 graphics card fan header to the 4 pin fan hub and make a custom fan table so my graphics card loop fan speed will be different from motherboard/cpu fan speeds.. it wont work unless you have 4 pin fans.
> 
> my pump moves a good volume of water 600 liter per hour or 10 liters per minute. head pressure of 5 meters. ebay SC600 pump
> 
> cards in loop are in series water moves fast enough so i don't need to run parallel.
> 
> i run distilled water with just a little bit of automotive coolant for corrosion protection and some pure silver in my reservoir.
> i may add some water wetter later but im happy with my temps staying in mid to low 40s


skip the antifreeze unless you are putting the rad outside in winter... Redline Water Wetter is all that's needed with DW. And since (all) PC rads have copper contact surfaces, the silver is unnecessary and should not be used with nickel plated blocks if you have any.


----------



## Nunzi

titan-x-owners-club/16060_20#post_24809427"]Hey guys, I'd like to know your opinion about the EVGA Titan X Hybrid. Is that mounted WC only a gimmick or it's actually a good thing? Also, what case can you recommend to fit 2 of them (+a high end CPU Water Cooler)? Fury X owners may know this issue pretty well.

Living in a tropical country is not the best place for high end PCs







[/quote]

I have 2 in SLI & its no gimmick they work great, as for the case I use a HAF-X
1 is mounted in the back the other is up front .temps idle from 23-27c full load never went over 55c and that was in the summer time

right now they are idleing @ 22c & does not go over 43c .WINTER TIME


----------



## Nunzi

MY BAD!!


----------



## Wagnelles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nunzi*
> 
> I have 2 in SLI & its no gimmick they work great as for the case I use a HAF-X
> 1 is mounted in the back the other is up front .temps idle from 23-27c full load never went over 55c and that was in the summer time
> 
> right now they are idleing @ 22c & does not go over 43c .WINTER TIME


That's awesome. Could you show me some pics? And what about the CPU WC? I'm thinking about a CM Nepton 240M, would that fit in many cases?


----------



## Nunzi

Look @ my photos click on my name!


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wagnelles*
> 
> That's awesome. Could you show me some pics? And what about the CPU WC? I'm thinking about a CM Nepton 240M, would that fit in many cases?


I also have two of them, in a Corsair 450D, along with a Corsair H110 on the CPU. Pretty amazing, to be honest. I've got them in push/pull with the fans on a fan controller so I can reduce noise. With fans running nearly silently, keeps temps under 65C when at 1.24V; had to turn the fans up slightly to achieve the same temps on the 1.26V MAXAIR2 BIOS.

Don't use the radiators as intakes by the way... put out a LOT of hot air... put your CPU radiator as intake (I have a Corsair H110 as intake, also push/pull)

Here's a potato quality picture that's a little more updated than the one in my rigbuilder pic...


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nunzi*
> 
> titan-x-owners-club/16060_20#post_24809427"]Hey guys, I'd like to know your opinion about the EVGA Titan X Hybrid. Is that mounted WC only a gimmick or it's actually a good thing? Also, what case can you recommend to fit 2 of them (+a high end CPU Water Cooler)? Fury X owners may know this issue pretty well.
> 
> Living in a tropical country is not the best place for high end PCs


They're good. Not a gimmick as it adds actual value over air cooling (if you prefer less noise and good overclocks.) The one thing I would suggest for the EVGA Hybrid models (all, including 980 Ti / 970) would be to replace the stock radiator fan with a PWM fan connected to a motherboard header or fan controller.

The fan on the actual hybrid itself is the stock cooler, which is only used to cool the VRM section. The GPU core is cooled by the cold plate.


----------



## Wagnelles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> They're good. Not a gimmick as it adds actual value over air cooling (if you prefer less noise and good overclocks.) The one thing I would suggest for the EVGA Hybrid models (all, including 980 Ti / 970) would be to replace the stock radiator fan with a PWM fan connected to a motherboard header or fan controller.
> 
> The fan on the actual hybrid itself is the stock cooler, which is only used to cool the VRM section. The GPU core is cooled by the cold plate.


Thanks! Now the real concern is fitting both of them in a case. These + A Corsair H100i GTX would require selected cases to put all of them inside.


----------



## xixou

Yes, Titan X works great with the Kraken. VRM at about 80 degrees (laser meter).


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xixou*
> 
> Yes, Titan X works great with the Kraken. VRM at about 80 degrees (laser meter).


Why have 3 all in ones ?? Custom cooling looks better, cools a lot better and can be used over and over with different builds??

80 on the vrm would make me uncomfortable!


----------



## Wagnelles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Why have 3 all in ones ?? Custom cooling looks better, cools a lot better and can be used over and over with different builds??
> 
> 80 on the vrm would make me uncomfortable!


WIsh I had any knowledge to do Custom cooling. It seems a bit complicated and hardware parts (expecially high end ones) are very expensive in my country, so I don't want to risk losing two 1600 dollar Titan X's due to bad constructed custom looping. Really wanna play it safe here.

That's also the reason I'm looking foward two Hybrid Titan X's. Don't wanna any temp issues!


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Why have 3 all in ones ?? Custom cooling looks better, cools a lot better and can be used over and over with different builds??
> 
> 80 on the vrm would make me uncomfortable!


I've read that with just fans on those coolers cooling the VRMs can be an issue with overclocking and running custom bios's etc. especially on cards that run hot like my Titan X's. Don't think they are really a good replacement for a full water blocks and back plates or even better yet full blocks and water cooled active back plates.









Some cards like my Titan X's and some 970s and 980s etc. have some of the VRMs on the back so they wouldn't even be cooled by the water block itself.









Edit: At least if you can put back plates on your Titan X's. It does some to keep the VRMs cooler.

Oh wait, won't work with those coolers


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I've read that with just fans on those coolers cooling the VRMs can be an issue with overclocking and running custom bios's etc. especially on cards that run hot like my Titan X's. Don't think they are really a good replacement for a full water blocks and back plates or even better yet full blocks and water cooled active back plates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some cards like my Titan X's and some 970s and 980s etc. have some of the VRMs on the back so they wouldn't even be cooled by the water block itself.


Back plate helps with this cooling!


----------



## Prophet4NO1

I have two EVGA backplates off my cards if someone wants them. I will be making a parts sale thread soon and they will be going there. If interested PM me now. Orherwise i will just post them in the FS area soon.


----------



## Jpmboy

Actually the Maxwell core is not the hottest thing on the cards at all. VRMs get stupid hot with high-voltage bioses... Before I had blocks for the TX, I hooked each up with a uniblock and a 1.274V bios. The ram was fine, the VRMs could climb very quickly (even with a Delta fan screaming at them







) 80C is when I killed the load. I think active cooling of thge VRMs is a good idea... even stick on heat sinks would be better than leaving them naked. Just my


----------



## GosuPl

Hi, i need advice. Already have 2x Titan X.And soon i want sell them, and wait for Titan X succesor. Want sell them on right moment, this way they dont lose much on value.

So what do You think? Wait one or two months or just sell my GPU's soon?


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xixou*
> 
> Yes, Titan X works great with the Kraken. VRM at about 80 degrees (laser meter).


Did you have extra AIOs in the house? You might have been able to sell them to put towards a custom loop for your GPUs at least. Blocks would have cost quite a bit more than the Krakens, but it would look oh so much better.









But I'm glad to hear you have it sorted out. Nothing wrong with cool temps!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GosuPl*
> 
> Hi, i need advice. Already have 2x Titan X.And soon i want sell them, and wait for Titan X succesor. Want sell them on right moment, this way they dont lose much on value.
> 
> So what do You think? Wait one or two months or just sell my GPU's soon?


they've lost their value already, I'll give you $300 each.


----------



## GosuPl

Sure,but i will buy yours for 216$ both ;-)


----------



## Hopesolo

1.628 MHz/4.104 MHz Watercooled









http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7279129


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hopesolo*
> 
> 1.628 MHz/4.104 MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7279129


post that *here*
Read the first post for entry instructions.


----------



## GosuPl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hopesolo*
> 
> 1.628 MHz/4.104 MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7279129


Great









LN2 is always fun.


----------



## Bastard0

I'm official Titan X owner now








Just received my EVGA GeForce GTX Titan X SuperClocked
Were very frustrated then received 1329 MHz at core in 3DMark taking into account that default boost is 1216 Mhz
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10384075
For testing flashed Sheyster bios for air (waterblock will come on friday). Great work btw Mr. Sheyster








Error at 1500Mhz, so just for testing I run + 390Mhz at core. Will check for max then water will be installed.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10384617
Asic is 78.5%
Way weaker than my pair of 780Ti








http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10384617


----------



## BigMack70

To all EVGA Hybrid owners... just as an FYI, I had one of my pumps start failing and am going through the RMA process with it. EVGA tech support was very easy to deal with, but it's kind of disappointing that the pump only lasted 7 months before failure.


----------



## MR-e

Do you guys know whether recent model EVGA Titan X SC's come with the rubber GTX logo? I want to do the sand paper mod to make it white but it hasn't come in the mail yet and I'm super anxious


----------



## 2002sn95gt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GosuPl*
> 
> Hi, i need advice. Already have 2x Titan X.And soon i want sell them, and wait for Titan X succesor. Want sell them on right moment, this way they dont lose much on value.
> 
> So what do You think? Wait one or two months or just sell my GPU's soon?


id say its past optimum time to sell.
next time i would sell before the Ti model of the same chip comes out. hold onto them or trade them for 980Ti

i thought about switching to 980ti but it would be about the same performance with half ram. only thing would be luck of the draw for a good overclocking chip. when its time for me to upgrade i will probably just get a Ti model of a newer generation.

you can put your cards for sale on ebay and use that money for the 980ti and get some of your money back.


----------



## HatallaS

So I am going SLI next week.
Any recommendation for PSU? I was thinking about the Leadex 1200w, cheap but I heard good things, I just don't like the white LEDs on the plugs.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> So I am going SLI next week.
> Any recommendation for PSU? I was thinking about the Leadex 1200w, cheap but I heard good things, I just don't like the white LEDs on the plugs.


Leadex 1200w will do nicely, even with the 1.27v modded bios'


----------



## DrZaius

I have a SuperFlower 550W 90+ and i run titan x overclocked at 1420/2000 with 1.2 voltage easy... Why would you need 1200 , ur going SLI ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrZaius*
> 
> I have a SuperFlower 550W 90+ and i run titan x overclocked at 1420/2000 with 1.2 voltage easy... Why would you need 1200 , ur going SLI ?


from reading his post... yes.


----------



## DrZaius

Guys i noticed something odd, i got my titan x yesterday ( gainward) , it was staying at around 27-30 DEGREES IDLE with the GAINWARD bios , Fastforward , the next day ( this morning ) i flashed the EVGA SUPERCLOCKED bios and now the gpu stays at 60 DEGREES ( yes i did not miss wrote any number ) 60 degress celcius with fans on auto.

What could it be ? ( I have to admit the evga sc bios did increase my fps by 12-18% and im very satisfied with that ...)


----------



## iamdjango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrZaius*
> 
> Guys i noticed something odd, i got my titan x yesterday ( gainward) , it was staying at around 27-30 DEGREES IDLE with the GAINWARD bios , Fastforward , the next day ( this morning ) i flashed the EVGA SUPERCLOCKED bios and now the gpu stays at 60 DEGREES ( yes i did not miss wrote any number ) 60 degress celcius with fans on auto.
> 
> What could it be ? ( I have to admit the evga sc bios did increase my fps by 12-18% and im very satisfied with that ...)


Probably your card is not going into a sleep state (P8). This can happen if you have a high hz monitor (144hz) hooked up or if your using multiple monitors.

Check out Nvidia Inspector's Multi Display Power Saver tool as it has the capability to force the graphics card into P8 when the utilization of the card is low.


----------



## DrZaius

I have a mere 27inch Asus monitor 1080p ( 60 hz )

It seems that setting ADAPTIVE into the control panel has no effect, this EVGA SC bios that i got from this very thread LOCKS the gpu to this maximum performance state....


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> So I am going SLI next week.
> Any recommendation for PSU? I was thinking about the Leadex 1200w, cheap but I heard good things, I just don't like the white LEDs on the plugs.


IMHO the EVGA G2 1300w is perfect for SLI Titan-X.









Link: http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-SuperNOVA-Crossfire-Warranty-120-G2-1300-XR/dp/B00COIZTZM

Can't beat a *10 year* warranty!


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrZaius*
> 
> I have a mere 27inch Asus monitor 1080p ( 60 hz )
> 
> It seems that setting ADAPTIVE into the control panel has no effect, this EVGA SC bios that i got from this very thread LOCKS the gpu to this maximum performance state....


Give the Ultimate BIOS a shot. Link is in my sig.


----------



## DrZaius

So guys, i bought this watt meter and at peak in Crysis and Metro 2033 the Total system wattage was about 330W(For a few seconds at an ,,explosive scene ,,) and lowest 60W , my powersupply is a gold rated 90+ 550w SuperFlower.

In my case the gpu has an Asic Quality of 68,5% ( Did i win or lost the silicon lottery ?)

At 99% GPU LOAD the voltage goes up to 1.2430V , core clock 1424 and memory 2000.7 , powerlimit is set to 110% , core + 70 , memory + 494 , core voltage mV + 112 ! and im using the Default Evga SC Bios from Mr Sheyster`s PACK
>> ( Vanilla EVGA SC GM200 BIOS (GM200SC.ROM) <<<

What would your suggestion be ?
Is there a relatively safe bios that i should go for to push it a bit more ? I don`t think i should be worried about power consumption as i should be worried about frying my gpu !?!??!
I have the REFERENCE VERSION, only the brute ,,nvidia,, cooling

Is this article missleading http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/potentially-fry-your-expensive-titan-x-with-a-50-overclock-using-custom-bios.211662/ ?!?!?!?


----------



## cobz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrZaius*
> 
> So guys, i bought this watt meter and at peak in Crysis and Metro 2033 the Total system wattage was about 330W(For a few seconds at an ,,explosive scene ,,) and lowest 60W , my powersupply is a gold rated 90+ 550w SuperFlower.
> 
> In my case the gpu has an Asic Quality of 68,5% ( Did i win or lost the silicon lottery ?)
> 
> At 99% GPU LOAD the voltage goes up to 1.2430V , core clock 1424 and memory 2000.7 , powerlimit is set to 110% , core + 70 , memory + 494 , core voltage mV + 112 ! and im using the Default Evga SC Bios from Mr Sheyster`s PACK
> >> ( Vanilla EVGA SC GM200 BIOS (GM200SC.ROM) <<<
> 
> What would your suggestion be ?
> Is there a relatively safe bios that i should go for to push it a bit more ? I don`t think i should be worried about power consumption as i should be worried about frying my gpu !?!??!
> I have the REFERENCE VERSION, only the brute ,,nvidia,, cooling
> 
> Is this article missleading http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/potentially-fry-your-expensive-titan-x-with-a-50-overclock-using-custom-bios.211662/ ?!?!?!?


If you are getting 1424mhz on the standard bios why would you want to mess around with one of the modified bios's that are on the first page of this thread. Most likely you are not going to get much higher, it does not even pay imo , but if you want to bench it, then you could mess around with them. One of my Titans is ASIC 69, and my other one is 71, with the stock bios I am getting 1405mhz in sli and am totally happy.







You are getting 1424mhz, that's very cool, I would not even bother messing with the bios.


----------



## Nunzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> To all EVGA Hybrid owners... just as an FYI, I had one of my pumps start failing and am going through the RMA process with it. EVGA tech support was very easy to deal with, but it's kind of disappointing that the pump only lasted 7 months before failure.


That's scary .........I've had mine about the same time as you ,hope I don't have problems


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nunzi*
> 
> That's scary .........I've had mine about the same time as you ,hope I don't have problems


Its not exactly unusual for AIO coolers to fail early. One of the drawbacks.


----------



## xzamples

Hey if any of you guys got a The Division beta code sent to you by nvidia and don't want it i'll put it to good use


----------



## kx11

2nd XtremeGaming TitX is here



the problem now is that my audiophile sound card got no place on the mobo so i had to take it out


----------



## Nunzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Its not exactly unusual for AIO coolers to fail early. One of the drawbacks.


True .....thank god I never had a problem 3 computers in the house all running AIO coolers on CPU

or GPU.......... my H100 is about 2 1/2 years old still going strong


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nunzi*
> 
> True .....thank god I never had a problem 3 computers in the house all running AIO coolers on CPU
> 
> or GPU.......... my H100 is about 2 1/2 years old still going strong


My history with AIO cooler, not so good. Every one has died on me. H50, totally died. H100 started to make a grinding noise. H100i, Grinding noise. Swiftech H220 pump started to randomly ramp up and down and sometime shut off for no reason. None made it much past a year.

Now, custom loop or air are what I use.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> My history with AIO cooler, not so good. Every one has died on me. H50, totally died. H100 started to make a grinding noise. H100i, Grinding noise. Swiftech H220 pump started to randomly ramp up and down and sometime shut off for no reason. None made it much past a year.
> 
> Now, custom loop or air are what I use.


I'd heard the stories but was still a bit surprised when a pump lasted just 7 months. My Corsair H110 has been going strong with no issues for 3 years... but if I get too many more pumps that only last one year or less, custom water is where I'll wind up. Don't really want to deal with that level of hassle and extra maintenance, but it's less of a hassle than RMA-ing products every 12 months.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> I'd heard the stories but was still a bit surprised when a pump lasted just 7 months. My Corsair H110 has been going strong with no issues for 3 years... but if I get too many more pumps that only last one year or less, custom water is where I'll wind up. Don't really want to deal with that level of hassle and extra maintenance, but it's less of a hassle than RMA-ing products every 12 months.


Custom loop is not bad. As long as you do all the prep work right, you should be fine. Get a Blitz Pro kit. Use the part one in the kit on the rads, build system, part two in the loop. Flush it out and fill. Just using distilled water or a good premixed coolant like Mayhems X1 with no dye makes life a tad easier. Silly people like me use Aurora and have to clean the loop out from time to time. Lol


----------



## DrZaius

Has anyone with THE REFERENCE TITAN X overclocked past 2020 memory clock ? Lets say 2100 , 2150 , 2200 when does it crash for ya , does it yield negative effects ?( lower fps )


----------



## Nunzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> I'd heard the stories but was still a bit surprised when a pump lasted just 7 months. My Corsair H110 has been going strong with no issues for 3 years... but if I get too many more pumps that only last one year or less, custom water is where I'll wind up. Don't really want to deal with that level of hassle and extra maintenance, but it's less of a hassle than RMA-ing products every 12 months.


This is where I'm at!.....custom loop is the way to go just not ready yet ......


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nunzi*
> 
> This is where I'm at!.....custom loop is the way to go just not ready yet ......


Custom loop for me would mean changing my setup quite a bit... if I were to go custom loop, I'd move to a big full tower, maybe even something like a 900D, and go all out on radiators/etc. I would also probably scrap my current desk/entertainment center for something different since the case would no longer fit in it. It would likely be $600-800 worth of expense and a solid day or two of work; it's just not yet worth it to me. It takes 15 minutes to unplug the PC, slap on an AIO, and hook everything back up, and my case is perfectly designed for three AIOs... just too convenient by comparison.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrZaius*
> 
> Has anyone with THE REFERENCE TITAN X overclocked past 2020 memory clock ? Lets say 2100 , 2150 , 2200 when does it crash for ya , does it yield negative effects ?( lower fps )


All titan X cards are reference. One of my cards is fine until 2200 when it begins artifacting/losing stability. I haven't really tried to push the other card past 2000.


----------



## DrZaius

BigMack, you are forggeting about the ZOTAC ARCTIC edition which is non-reference if im not mistaken.

And can you kindly tell me your voltage/power limit / max clock ?

Is a voltage of 1.275/1.3 too much ? Is it dangerous for the gpu ?

Tehnically speaking 1500 mhz to the core clock is about 50% overclokc ?!?!?!?!
Can the titan x sustain this on the long term or it will significantlyreduce its lifespan


----------



## BigMack70

The zotac arctic is still reference PCB, I'm 99.9% sure.

I'm back on stock BIOS for now, where I get about 1400 MHz on 1.24V as my maximum stable clock. That drops to 1380 on air cooling. 8000 MHz memory.

I ran the 1.26V MAXAIR2 BIOS for a while and got 1440-1450 MHz on that one but my weaker card was a bit buggy with it, so decided 40-50 MHz wasn't worth it. It's kind of a shame - I have one amazing card paired with one total dud. My top card would do 1540 MHz on MAXAIR2 rock solid stable. My bottom card is not 100% stable above 1400 MHz no matter what BIOS I've tried.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> The zotac arctic is still reference PCB, I'm 99.9% sure.
> 
> I'm back on stock BIOS for now, where I get about 1400 MHz on 1.24V as my maximum stable clock. That drops to 1380 on air cooling. 8000 MHz memory.
> 
> I ran the 1.26V MAXAIR2 BIOS for a while and got 1440-1450 MHz on that one but my weaker card was a bit buggy with it, so decided 40-50 MHz wasn't worth it. It's kind of a shame - I have one amazing card paired with one total dud. My top card would do 1540 MHz on MAXAIR2 rock solid stable. My bottom card is not 100% stable above 1400 MHz no matter what BIOS I've tried.


With GM200 Ultimate 1,237V BIOS, I am quite stable at 1450MHz (At least in Black Ops 3 and Battlefront) with stock air cooling.
Which brand card do you have ?


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> With GM200 Ultimate 1,237V BIOS, I am quite stable at 1450MHz (At least in Black Ops 3 and Battlefront) with stock air cooling.
> Which brand card do you have ?


Every card overclocks differently, it's just luck of the draw. My cards are reference Nvidia cards purchased from Nvidia @ launch.


----------



## dboythagr8

Why is my TX so warm? Is it the reference cooler (thinking so)? Here is my fan curve right now. FYI I just changed it to this as the curve I had before was making too much noise for me at this point in time when I was browsing.:



You can see that it is properly downclocked and I don't have a OC profile active, yet it's still idle at 51c. Even with the front 3 intake fans blasting at max on my air 540, it will not drop below 50c.

Why


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Why is my TX so warm? Is it the reference cooler (thinking so)? Here is my fan curve right now. FYI I just changed it to this as the curve I had before was making too much noise for me at this point in time when I was browsing.:
> 
> 
> 
> You can see that it is properly downclocked and I don't have a OC profile active, yet it's still idle at 51c. Even with the front 3 intake fans blasting at max on my air 540, it will not drop below 50c.
> 
> Why


Which temps do you have at full GPU load ?


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Which temps do you have at full GPU load ?


I have it temp limited to 83. I haven't gamed with it set to the max to truly see how high the temps get tbh. Raising the fan to 30% combined with the 540 intakes at the highest brings it down to 47c.


----------



## GRABibus

Maybe you should "Play" with your profile temperature curve in order to idle at lower temp ?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Every card overclocks differently, it's just luck of the draw. My cards are reference Nvidia cards purchased from Nvidia @ launch.


Send in your dud for a replacement. Problem solved.


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Maybe you should "Play" with your profile temperature curve in order to idle at lower temp ?


Probably right. It's finding that perfect combo of noise and temps that's tough on a reference cooler. Thoughts on an "acceptable" idle temp?


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Probably right. It's finding that perfect combo of noise and temps that's tough on a reference cooler. Thoughts on an "acceptable" idle temp?


Here is the default curve I have in MSI aftereburner (I have flashed my BIOs with GM200 ULTIMATE BIOS 1,237V) :

http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=16012302075717369813915951.png

I idle at 35°C at 22°c ambient temperature.
But, I don't have sticked the option of automatic fan control in MSI afterburner.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> The zotac arctic is still reference PCB, I'm 99.9% sure.
> 
> I'm back on stock BIOS for now, where I get about 1400 MHz on 1.24V as my maximum stable clock. That drops to 1380 on air cooling. 8000 MHz memory.
> 
> I ran the 1.26V MAXAIR2 BIOS for a while and got 1440-1450 MHz on that one but my weaker card was a bit buggy with it, so decided 40-50 MHz wasn't worth it. It's kind of a shame - I have one amazing card paired with one total dud. My top card would do 1540 MHz on MAXAIR2 rock solid stable. My bottom card is not 100% stable above 1400 MHz no matter what BIOS I've tried.


you're right about ArcticStorm , i have it

i also use the MaxAir Bios and can't get pass 1450mhz clock without touching the voltage so if i crancked it all the way to the right will it hurt my GPUs ?!!


----------



## Bastard0

Installed waterblock and backplate yesterday. Flashed ultimate bios for water cooling.
Water temp at load 32C, gpu temp is 40C a max in stress tests, 38C in gaming.
It seems that stable overclock for 3dmark is around 1530/8000Mhz
What is overclocking recommendations for games and 24/7?


----------



## kx11

for the sake of my SoundCard i had to remove my 2nd gpu and plug it in to PCI slotx4 which makes the gpu run x8 native while the 1st gpu is @ x16 native , is that ok ??


----------



## Bastard0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> for the sake of my SoundCard i had to remove my 2nd gpu and plug it in to PCI slotx4 which makes the gpu run x8 native while the 1st gpu is @ x16 native , is that ok ??


You will not notice big difference between x8 and x16
1-2FPS


----------



## cobz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard0*
> 
> Installed waterblock and backplate yesterday. Flashed ultimate bios for water cooling.
> Water temp at load 32C, gpu temp is 40C a max in stress tests, 38C in gaming.
> It seems that stable overclock for 3dmark is around 1530/8000Mhz
> What is overclocking recommendations for games and 24/7?


Running mine at 1405mhz with stock bios 24/7, , idle temps on both cards 21c-23c , temps under load do not even touch 35c.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard0*
> 
> What is overclocking recommendations for games and 24/7?


The fastest it'll run without crashing


----------



## cobz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> The fastest it'll run without crashing


Exactly that








As long as cards are chilly enough and temps are good then just find your stable clock and you are good to go...


----------



## Bastard0

Well I will stick with 1501/7806Mhz 41C max temp.
Thanks for reccomendations
Tested with Witcher3 with highest setitngs during 3 hours.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard0*
> 
> You will not notice big difference between x8 and x16
> 1-2FPS


i'll try that later


----------



## HatallaS

For me the most stable is 1501/8001. I can push it to 1545 but in some games it crashes but passes fire strike 9 out of 10.

I think some drivers update could help us with dx12.


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> For me the most stable is 1501/8001. I can push it to 1545 but in some games it crashes but passes fire strike 9 out of 10.
> 
> I think some drivers update could help us with dx12.


I tend to get "Gray screen of death" at 1500+ on mine. Usually when I'm running and gunning at 30-5 in Call of Duty. lol.

1450 is more than enough for the games I play most often.


----------



## DrZaius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> For me the most stable is 1501/8001. I can push it to 1545 but in some games it crashes but passes fire strike 9 out of 10.
> 
> I think some drivers update could help us with dx12.


Are you on the reference cooler and which voltage and power limit do you have applied?


----------



## xixou

Hi,

This bios works fine at 1481 MHz core on my MSI titanx (both for P0 fast state for gaming/benching as well for P2 state for BOINC computing (1304 MHz)),
using watercooling (kraken g10 with thermal dissipator on the grrd5 chips on both side, nothing on VRM), 1.274V on P0 state, 1,199V on P2 state (BOINC state).

http://users.skynet.be/xixou/titanx_1481_MHz_watercooling_by_xixou.rom


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xixou*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> This bios works fine at 1481 MHz core on my MSI titanx (both for P0 fast state for gaming/benching as well for P2 state for BOINC computing (1304 MHz)),
> using watercooling (kraken g10 with thermal dissipator on the grrd5 chips on both side, nothing on VRM), 1.274V on P0 state, 1,199V on P2 state (BOINC state).
> 
> http://users.skynet.be/xixou/titanx_1481_MHz_watercooling_by_xixou.rom


To be honest, they all work fine until they don't.


----------



## HatallaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrZaius*
> 
> Are you on the reference cooler and which voltage and power limit do you have applied?


No I am under water on the ultimate bios so 1.28v.
On stock bios and fan I could go to 1420.


----------



## lilchronic

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10438757
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10439013
1558Mhz / 8612Mhz


----------



## xixou

19782 firestrike normal; impressive.

I "only" have 18608 ^^


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

So close to 20,000 geez!









there has to be a way?


----------



## xixou

Yes, this is the way:

Core i7-6950X Rocks 10 Cores and 20 Threads


----------



## Radox-0

Erghhh seeing all these Titan X temps under water, makes me want to add mine. Already have my 5960x in a loop, but limited to a 360mm rad. Good idea or not to add both Titan X's to it. Suspect not


----------



## kx11

re-installed default manufacturer bio then ran 3dmark , the test recognize both GPUS as ( generic VGA ) , is that normal ??


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Erghhh seeing all these Titan X temps under water, makes me want to add mine. Already have my 5960x in a loop, but limited to a 360mm rad. Good idea or not to add both Titan X's to it. Suspect not


Would be a good idea if you get some powerful loud fans!!! Otherwise too much load for a 360


----------



## Difunto

am loving this hybrid cooler and winter temps! max fan speed on gpu was 56%


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xixou*
> 
> 19782 firestrike normal; impressive.
> 
> I "only" have 18608 ^^


thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> So close to 20,000 geez!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there has to be a way?


Next time i think PC is going outside instead of opening a window.

I thought i would be able to pass it when i went to 4.8ghz but just couldent get my gpu memory any higher .


----------



## Silent Scone

Problem with Firestrike is the conventional test is so CPU score bound

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5493925


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Problem with Firestrike is the conventional test is so CPU score bound
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5493925


They provide a separate graphics score as part of the results. That's what should be used for comparison purposes.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> They provide a separate graphics score as part of the results. That's what should be used for comparison purposes.


HOF disagrees with you, however I'm well aware of the scoring system.


----------



## lilchronic

Firestrike ultra is not so cpu bound compared to the standard firestrike.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1518806/fire-strike-ultra-top-30/1450_50#post_24821551


----------



## kx11

FS Extreme is the best balance between FS and ultra preset


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> FS Extreme is the best balance between FS and ultra preset


You're Still CPU bound in extreme. 5960x's lead


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> HOF disagrees with you, however I'm well aware of the scoring system.


Honestly, I do not care about the HOF. Glad you're aware. None of this really matters, but if someone wants to get a higher score they can either bench on a better processor or look for another hobby.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> Good for them and you, doesn't change the fact they provide the graphics score. As far as being CPU bound, well that's a personal problem. People want their cake and to be able to eat it too.


You're a strange one


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You're a strange one


Maybe so, I'm wound up watching Broncos / Pats.


----------



## mgrobins

Hi,

am after some advice re bios options....

My current Setup:
Gigabyte Titan X (ref design, Mar 15 build).
EK water block (CPU and GPU in loop with ext rad - https://photos.google.com/share/AF1QipPMRFFCEskkqx0UNxlrQropAl0R-VnrW0Xfcb5TFMo3YhlaPify_3gBoeGHsZFhkQ?key=MDdNNzlDd2s3a2Y3ZzBKNndPcGpTX0RTT1RBNzZR

Ambient room temp in summer is ~30C.
Delta T for my system under load @ stable water temp is ~ 5C

I have been running Furmark to test my card and have found the following (using GPU-Z and Gigabyte OC utility)

+210MHz GPU clock is stable, and under load boost clock sits at 1340MHz.

+220MHz hits 1350Mhz clock but that seems to be the limit.... more adjustment yields no extra output.

GPU temp is 47C (water temp @ 31C .... so hot day would be ~ 52C GPU).

Max power Load % is 109%. It's not being thermally limited so I can only assume it's hitting the 400W limit.

Adding some extra voltage through the gigabyte tool makes no real difference. I set offset MAX to .112V and saw no changes in performance.

I'm not sure where that leaves my card on the scale of 'good' or 'bad' for OC'ing but would appreciate some feedback and advice







.

Edit: any suggestions for a better OC tool? Gigabyte utility is really crap UI and few options. Afterburner wouldn't let me mod voltage.... but maybe I don't need that if I use a modded bios and simply adjust OC sliders?

Thanks


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

If you are unfamiliar with Afterburner, you have to check "Unlock Voltage Control" under "Settings" to activate the voltage slider. It should work then.


----------



## mgrobins

I did that and wasn't seeing any changes. Wasn't sure if it was limited functionality for non MSI hardware? Also, there was a bug for a while in AB.... haven't checked to see if that is still present or not. I've used AB extensively in the past.

Edit: just to test again I reinstalled AB.

Settings: enable OV and select reference design. select voltage monitoring.

add 50mV on slider to core voltage.

Under load, the UI shows GPU caps at 1090mV with no OV set. More voltage on slider = no change.

Not sure if this is the card hitting it's cap prior to it's stock voltage limit or if AB isn't adjusting the voltage.

Edit 2: changed AB .cfg file as well. No change - card still capping at 1093mV.


----------



## mgrobins

Looking at Sheyster's Bios options and have a couple of questions.

By "non-throttling" does he mean will not throttle down with low load or will not be power/thermally throttled?

The programmed bios voltages he uses - are they the maximum offset or a fixed voltage?

Just trying to get an idea of how the card will behave with the custom bios







. I'm into overclocking but also like to have my stuff run down to low power when not under load....


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Not sure of all the ins and outs, I only ran the Ultimate 1.281 for about one evening before putting it under water, but pretty sure it doesn't thermal throttle. It does downclock so long as you have NVCP power option set to Adaptive.

Pic of mine here @ 135MHz using Ultimate 1.281

http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/15840#post_24765217

The post right under that one is Sheyster weighing in.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mgrobins*
> 
> Looking at Sheyster's Bios options and have a couple of questions.
> 
> By "non-throttling" does he mean will not throttle down with low load or will not be power/thermally throttled?
> 
> The programmed bios voltages he uses - are they the maximum offset or a fixed voltage?
> 
> Just trying to get an idea of how the card will behave with the custom bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm into overclocking but also like to have my stuff run down to low power when not under load....


This is in relation to the Ultimate BIOS:

It will not throttle while under load until it hits 85 deg C. It will still drop at the desktop when not under load, like the stock bios. Voltage is preset, no need to use AB or PX to change voltage. Just pick which voltage level you want and flash that BIOS. Under load you'll get the preset voltage, up to 1.281v.


----------



## xixou

Best is that you change your bios.


----------



## mgrobins

Thanks for the input folks







.

I'll run the bios patch and post up some results....

Edit:

Sheyster GM200 Ultimate-1256 Bios.

Vcore 1174mV (110% power target)
GPU Core +251MHz

Stable at 1465MHz. 100% load (using Furmark)
Core temp 48 degrees (max with room ambient and stable water temp will be ~55C).

Further core increases are unstable so this is the limit at this Vcore I think.

I'll try this for a while and see how stable it is gaming etc. I may install the 1281 bios and see how much extra headroom I have.

In AB settings does it matter if I have reference, standard or extended MSI selected for the voltage unlock? what do they do?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xixou*
> 
> Best is that you change your bios.


To what??? Ultimate bios is great i ran it for a while and got great over clocks!!! Cyclops 3 works best for me.. Game stable over 1550 and mem at 8500 temps never above 45. So what bios do u recomend???


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> re-installed default manufacturer bio then ran 3dmark , the test recognize both GPUS as ( generic VGA ) , is that normal ??


reinstall drivers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> To what??? Ultimate bios is great i ran it for a while and got great over clocks!!! Cyclops 3 works best for me.. Game stable over 1550 and *mem at 8500* temps never above 45. So what bios do u recomend???


damn... that's nasty fast on a TX for a game clock!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mgrobins*
> 
> Thanks for the input folks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I'll run the bios patch and post up some results....
> Edit:
> Sheyster GM200 Ultimate-1256 Bios.
> Vcore 1174mV (110% power target)
> GPU Core +251MHz
> Stable at 1465MHz. 100% load (using Furmark)
> Core temp 48 degrees (max with room ambient and stable water temp will be ~55C).
> Further core increases are unstable so this is the limit at this Vcore I think.
> I'll try this for a while and see how stable it is gaming etc. I may install the 1281 bios and see how much extra headroom I have.
> In AB settings does it matter if I have reference, standard or extended MSI selected for the voltage unlock? what do they do?


Stop using furmark please.. tells very little about stability, and is a VRM killer.


----------



## mgrobins

what do you suggest then?

Also, how is it a VRM killer vs any other max load program that is designed to stress a system and force it to maintain max possible load?

For a short test of system capability I don't see a problem with it. Hours of "burn in" testing.... yes that will be an issue and no different to any program that (combined with user "tweaking") sustains operation at the edge of spec for electronics.

How do the bios' of different guys on here differ?


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mgrobins*
> 
> what do you suggest then?
> 
> Also, how is it a VRM killer vs any other max load program that is designed to stress a system and force it to maintain max possible load?
> 
> For a short test of system capability I don't see a problem with it. Hours of "burn in" testing.... yes that will be an issue and no different to any program that (combined with user "tweaking") sustains operation at the edge of spec for electronics.
> 
> How do the bios' of different guys on here differ?


Furmark is an unrealistic and non-representative workload that is designed in such a way as to be capable of damaging a graphics card when run as a true "burn-in" tool. That is, stress the VRMs to the point of failure due to the power draw. I suppose if you have really good cooling on the VRMs (under water, watching temps) it's not so bad...but then again it's not realistic (compared to any application or game in the real world) so why not run something that is instead?

It's similar to recent builds of Prime 95 in that regard where in Prime 95s case I believe it's increasing CPU input voltage.


----------



## mgrobins

So far after a days gaming and messing around 1450MHz appears stable at 1174mV. Max temp it has reached is 50C.

I think that's a decent step up from stock (especially with the throttling issues).

Matched with a 4790k @ 4.7GHz and using a 1440p G-Sync monitor for gameplay.... it should be just fine. I may try the higher voltage bios just to see the cards limit when I get time.


----------



## StillClock1

Hey guys, I'm considering jumping ship on the R9 295x2 and move to Titan Xs in SLI - if anyone is looking to sell theirs with a waterblock attached feel free to PM me with a price.


----------



## xixou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> To what??? Ultimate bios is great i ran it for a while and got great over clocks!!! Cyclops 3 works best for me.. Game stable over 1550 and mem at 8500 temps never above 45. So what bios do u recomend???


You are right, I just mean't using another bios instead of using MSI afterburner.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mgrobins*
> 
> So far after a days gaming and messing around 1450MHz appears stable at 1174mV. Max temp it has reached is 50C.
> 
> I think that's a decent step up from stock (especially with the throttling issues).
> 
> Matched with a 4790k @ 4.7GHz and using a 1440p G-Sync monitor for gameplay.... it should be just fine. I may try the higher voltage bios just to see the cards limit when I get time.


that's a good OC. Enjoy!


----------



## Prophet4NO1

What BIOS seems to play best in SLI? Want to ramp things up a tad for FFW.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I think this is the highest bench clock I pulled off in SLI

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7975974

Sheyster Ultimate 1.281


----------



## Sheyster

Just listed my second T-X in the OCN markeplace, if anyone is interested:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1589171/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-75-5-asic

The first one went quick! This is the better of the two cards.


----------



## mgrobins

What would be recommended freeware for stability testing OC?

I had a couple of crashes yesterday - but only in one game (Company of Heroes 2) and i'm suspicious its the game not the cards settings.

ALso, should be handy if I decide to go to the higher voltage bios







. Even allowing for diminishing returns with higher voltage I do think I should get to 1500 comfortably on this card.

Also, any info on the memory bandwidth and at what point the card may become bandwidth limited by stock mem clocks? I've seen/read very little on the impact of mem clocking on this GPU architecture.If there is no realisable gain I see no point in pushing the clock higher.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Not many good ways to stability test a GPU besides the software you use it with. Furmark is kinda pointless anymore. You can pass heaven or 3DMark for hours and crash in a game after 5 min. I would just back it off a notch or two and see what happens. I have found no better ways in modern times.


----------



## Lynkdev

For those serious gamers, what driver are you using with no issues please?

I seem to be locking up on latest hot fix driver in BF4 only and no other games. OC is stable with 3dmark, Heaven and others after hours of testing.


----------



## mgrobins

ok, so I did some runs with 3dmark firestrike.

I noticed that with my OC up at the upper end of stable for my card (using the 1790mV bios) that it was still throttling down the voltage ad clock a small amount at certain points. Temp didn't exceed 52C

I realised after that my GPU is set to adaptive power management not best performance. Is this likely at cause or am I seeing another aspect of the cards own behaviour (VRM limit)? It was below the point where it generates errors and crashes.... still stable but dropping voltage and clock a small amount at different points in the benchmark.


----------



## kx11

Cyclops3 bios is bad for my GPUs , ULTIMATE bios pack is much better


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> What BIOS seems to play best in SLI? Want to ramp things up a tad for FFW.


I'll be folding on cyclops 3. 1.274V and ~ 1500MHz.


----------



## evoll88

I think I am going to try ULTIMATE bios pack also, I have 2 titan x's but haven't o.c. them and they are under water with a 360 and two 240 rads.


----------



## Coldmud

Tried some bioses, however they all seem to lock to that certain voltage, also in idle, windows. I seem to recall from titan days there were some commands you could put into inspector via .bat file?
I made 2 batch files and switched back and forth between overclock and idle.. Anyone know if that still works for TX? I just need to goto something decent like 1000mV when in windows etc..


----------



## mgrobins

That sounds a bit odd. Did you reinstall drivers and check your basic setup (including setting adaptive power management in control panel)? I'm seeing none of that with my cards using the modified bios'


----------



## GRABibus

Hi,
if I use the GM200 Ultimate Bios 1.256V on stock air cooling on my ASUS GTX TITAN X with fan at 80% during gaming, is it ok ?
Or should I use GM200 Ultimate Bios 1.237V to be more safe ?

Thank you.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Hi,
> if I use the GM200 Ultimate Bios 1.256V on stock air cooling on my ASUS GTX TITAN X with fan at 80% during gaming, is it ok ?
> Or should I use GM200 Ultimate Bios 1.237V to be more safe ?
> 
> Thank you.


These are both meant for full cover water blocks. The VRMs will fry on stock air.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> These are both meant for full cover water blocks. The VRMs will fry on stock air.


1.256v is called "MAXAIR"
I was told also that 1.237V was "ok" on stock air cooling as it is considered as "low-Voltage"

Because, when you had 110mV with MSI afterburner (The max voltage you can add on GPU) with stock Bios, the voltage due to GPU Boost is roughy = 1,24V.

So, I think 1,24V is ok for stock air cooling as you can go until 1,24V with GPU Boost and +110mv thorugh MSI afterburner....


----------



## cobz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Hi,
> if I use the GM200 Ultimate Bios 1.256V on stock air cooling on my ASUS GTX TITAN X with fan at 80% during gaming, is it ok ?
> Or should I use GM200 Ultimate Bios 1.237V to be more safe ?
> 
> Thank you.


What kind of clocks are you getting on stock bios? You are probably better off running Sheysters modded hc bios, that's the one I am running on my Titans, my clocks are 1430mhz , top card 1.162v bottom card 1.174v. With the other bios's 1.23v and the cyclops 1.274v I do get higher clocks , 1500mhz, but it's not worth it for the little difference it will make in your clocks imo.. If you are going to run the other bios's just make sure your cards are extra chilly..I am sticking with Sheysters modded hc bios 24/7 because its stock volts and like I said my cards do 1430mhz stable.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cobz*
> 
> What kind of clocks are you getting on stock bios? You are probably better off running Sheysters modded hc bios, that's the one I am running on my Titans, my clocks are 1430mhz , top card 1.162v bottom card 1.174v. With the other bios's 1.23v and the cyclops 1.274v I do get higher clocks , 1500mhz, but it's not worth it for the little difference it will make in your clocks imo.. If you are going to run the other bios's just make sure your cards are extra chilly..I am sticking with Sheysters modded hc bios 24/7 because its stock volts and like I said my cards do 1430mhz stable.


In fact, my questions are on Sheyster GM200 ultimate Bios pack.

I used until now 1.237V Bios and I got 1400Mhz stable in both games I play at the moment (Black Ops 3 and Battlefront).
With 1,256V Bios, it seems that I can get 1430MHz stable (To be confirmed) in both games also.

My question is : can I fry my VRM's with this MAXAIR GM200 Ultimate 1.256V BIOS from Sheytser ?


----------



## cobz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Hi,
> if I use the GM200 Ultimate Bios 1.256V on stock air cooling on my ASUS GTX TITAN X with fan at 80% during gaming, is it ok ?
> Or should I use GM200 Ultimate Bios 1.237V to be more safe ?
> 
> Thank you.


What kind of clocks are you getting on stock bios.. You could run the h
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> In fact, my questions are on Sheyster GM200 ultimate Bios pack.
> 
> I used until now 1.237V Bios and I got 1400Mhz stable in both games I play at the moment (Black Ops 3 and Battlefront).
> With 1,256V Bios, it seems that I can get 1430MHz stable (To be confirmed) in both games also.
> 
> My question is : can I fry my VRM's with this MAXAIR GM200 Ultimate 1.256V BIOS from Sheytser ?


I honestly do not know about the vrm's, maybe someone else can answer that, but why would you run the higher voltage when you do not have to. The less volts you give your cards , the better. If you get the same clocks with the lower voltage, then I would run that. What are your temps with the higher voltage?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> My question is : can I fry my VRM's with this MAXAIR GM200 Ultimate 1.256V BIOS from Sheytser ?


There are no guarantees here. You can flash and overvolt your card(s) at your own risk.









Here are the facts: You can brick your card while flashing. You can damage your card by overvolting (usually heat related). The risk is pretty low IMHO, but it is there.


----------



## GRABibus

Ok, thank you all.
Then, I will use 1.237V Bios


----------



## SteezyTN

I installed sheysters 1.237v bios and it's running the cards at 1.243????

Also, why do I always have one card running at different speeds. For example, 1449mhz and 1450mhz


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I installed sheysters 1.237v bios and it's running the cards at 1.243????


Same for me...


----------



## lilchronic

Not all cards are going to run the same voltage. Some may be 1.230v v 1.243v and 1.250v on the stock voltage table.

I have modded my own bios just by changing the power table in maxwell bios tweaker and that's it. I use this for 24/7 use, While still having the ability to adjust voltage from whatever your cards stock voltage and max voltage is .

Mine is 1.174v and max 1.23v

The only thing that holds you back on stock bios is the power target. So take your original stock bios open it in maxwell bios tweaker and change the power table.
I just copied the cyclops 3 bios power table to my stock bios and saved it.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I installed sheysters 1.237v bios and it's running the cards at 1.243????
> 
> Also, why do I always have one card running at different speeds. For example, 1449mhz and 1450mhz


That's just what software shows. If you look at the BIOS in MBT the vcore will be 1.237v. A DMM direct reading will be closer to 1.237v.


----------



## mgrobins

Sheyster can you clarify the power targets that are set in your ultimate bios setups. I gather that you apply different voltages but also the maximum power that the card peaks at is set and a limiting factor for OC'ing?

I don't have a clear picture of what the P0 and P2 voltages people are discussing are ..... is there a guide or good discussion you are aware of that I can read over?


----------



## GRABibus

OK, I opened MBT with stock BIOS.
But so many parameters...
is there any tutorial here ?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mgrobins*
> 
> Sheyster can you clarify the power targets that are set in your ultimate bios setups. I gather that you apply different voltages but also the maximum power that the card peaks at is set and a limiting factor for OC'ing?
> 
> I don't have a clear picture of what the P0 and P2 voltages people are discussing are ..... is there a guide or good discussion you are aware of that I can read over?


the maximum power that your card peaks at depends on a few things
.1 your card
.2 the voltage you run it at
.3 the frequency you run it at
.4 the power limit you set it to via afterburner or precision x

take the 780 kingpin for example they released a bios that had a power limit of like 900W. The card never used that much unless you add a bunch of voltage and cranked up the frequency.


----------



## GRABibus

I have 1,243V full load with 1.237V BIOS.
Which parameter do you change in MBT in order to have for example 1.23V instead of 1.243V ?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> I have 1,243V full load with 1.237V BIOS.
> Which parameter do you change in MBT in order to have for example 1.23V instead of 1.243V ?


You should use a bios that allows you to adjust voltage via msi afterburner from 1.175v to 1.243v.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> You should use a bios that allows you to adjust voltage via msi afterburner from 1.175v to 1.243v.


OK, but I don't want Boost.
I just want a fixed voltage as we all have with Sheyster Bioses.

You know such Bioses where we can adjust the "Fixed" voltage at load ? (With GPU Boost disabled of course)


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> OK, but I don't want Boost.
> I just want a fixed voltage as we all have with Sheyster Bioses.


Boost? i dont understand it







. you can set the voltage to whatever you want it to between 1.175v and 1.243v. instead of only have one option for voltage at 1.243v.

If you use shysters bios it boost's to a certain core clock @ 1.243v right?

Gpu boost is never really disabled it is just set fixed to a certain frequency.
If you're GPU is over 1000Mhz then it is (boosted) running a boost clock

GPU boost was implemented to keep the gpu from going over the TDP or power limit and throttle once it hits that limit so with out a power limit there is not really a gpu boost.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> You should use a bios that allows you to adjust voltage via msi afterburner from 1.175v to 1.243v.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Boost? i dont understand it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . you can set the voltage to whatever you want it to between 1.175v and 1.243v. instead of only have one option for voltage at 1.243v.
> 
> If you use shysters bios it boost's to a certain core clock @ 1.243v right?
> 
> Gpu boost is never really disabled it is just set fixed to a certain frequency.
> If you're GPU is over 1000Mhz then it is (boosted) running a boost clock


With 1.237V Sheyster Bios, voltage is fixed at 1,243V under load
We can't adjust it.

Am I wrong ?

in fact, with stock Bios, I don't know how to fix voltage at a particular value for a defined boost clock....


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> With 1.237V Sheyster Bios, voltage is fixed at 1,243V under load
> We can't adjust it.
> 
> Am I wrong ?


I never used his bios so i cant say but your probably right.
upload your stock original bios and ill mod the power table for you while keeping your stock voltage table. so whatever your card was able to run on stock bios voltage wise it will be able to do it without the power limit throttling you.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> I never used his bios so i cant say but your probably right.
> upload your stock original bios and ill mod the power table for you while keeping your stock voltage table. so whatever your card was able to run on stock bios voltage wise it will be able to do it without the power limit throttling you.


Thank you very much and at the same time, I would like to know how to manage it frpom my side, because if what you mod me is not stable, then I would like to know how to change.

My target is to have a boost clock at 1400MHz with 1,23V max...Maybe not possible....

OK, I send you my stock bios by PM.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> I never used his bios so i cant say but your probably right.
> upload your stock original bios and ill mod the power table for you while keeping your stock voltage table. so whatever your card was able to run on stock bios voltage wise it will be able to do it without the power limit throttling you.


Or you can do it your self really easy.

just open two maxwell bios tweakers one with your stock bios and one with shyster or cyclops 3 bios and copy the power table only to you original stock bios.
and bam you now have a bios that is unlocked power wise and can use msi afterburner to adjust voltage anywhere between 1.175v and 1.243v but depending on your card in may be 1.230v or even 1.25ov


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Or you can do it your self really easy.
> 
> just open two maxwell bios tweakers one with your stock bios and one with shyster or cyclops 3 bios and copy the power table only to you original stock bios.


OK, but which sheyster Bios to choose ?
If i choose the 1.237V, it has not the same power table as the 1.281V ?


----------



## GRABibus

OK, I have checked.
1.237V and 1.281V have the same power tables.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> OK, but which sheyster Bios to choose ?
> If i choose the 1.237V, it has not the same power table as the 1.281V ?


I personally use cyclops 3 bios power table because i know it works and does not throttle.


----------



## GRABibus

You copy all the power values from Sheyster (Or cyclops) exactly at the same place in the power table of Stock bios ?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> You copy all the power values from Sheyster (Or cyclops) exactly at the same place in the power table of Stock bios ?


yes


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yes


Ok, done.
Now, I flash with new Bios (Stock bios with power table of Sheyster 1.237v) ?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Ok, done.
> Now, I flash with new Bios (Stock bios with power table of Sheyster 1.237v) ?


Sure.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Sure.


OK, results :
I can now make my voltage change, max value is 1,23V (I can't fix more than this).
That sounds good.

I will test now in games 1410MHz for example at 1,23V (Max voltage) and let see what happens as stability.

Thank you very much man


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> OK, results :
> I can now make my voltage change, max value is 1,23V (I can't fix more than this).
> That sounds good.
> 
> I will test now in games 1410MHz for example at 1,23V (Max voltage) and let see what happens as stability.
> 
> Thank you very much man


No problem man. I really enjoy the bios like this. I can run lower voltage when i don't want the card to run as hot or in games that don't even need a overclock. you won't have to be at max voltage all the time.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mgrobins*
> 
> Sheyster can you clarify the power targets that are set in your ultimate bios setups. I gather that you apply different voltages but also the maximum power that the card peaks at is set and a limiting factor for OC'ing?
> 
> I don't have a clear picture of what the P0 and P2 voltages people are discussing are ..... is there a guide or good discussion you are aware of that I can read over?


There is a VERY detailed thread about modding with MBT and the GTX 980. I'm mobile right now, can someone link it?

The ultimate BIOS applies constant voltage under load, as specified by each version. You can see power target info for each rail in MBT. Also, note that removing the temp throttling (up to 85 deg C) required hex editing of the BIOS. @Werepug discovered the offsets needed for this a while back and posted them.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> That's just what software shows. If you look at the BIOS in MBT the vcore will be 1.237v. A DMM direct reading will be closer to 1.237v.


Okay thanks for the answer. But what's the explanation for the cards running at 1mhz different than the other?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Okay thanks for the answer. But what's the explanation for the cards running at 1mhz different than the other?


assuming the cards were flash with the drivers disabled... (vs the nvflash that does htis automatically, most times)
make sure that you have only on program open reading the clock values (polling error possible otherwise)
disable SLI and load the same OC. using GPUZ only, click the "?" and run the stressor - open the sensor tab what is the clock? repeat selecting the other card. then compare the two values.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> assuming the cards were flash with the drivers disabled... (vs the nvflash that does htis automatically, most times)
> make sure that you have only on program open reading the clock values (polling error possible otherwise)
> disable SLI and load the same OC. using GPUZ only, click the "?" and run the stressor - open the sensor tab what is the clock? repeat selecting the other card. then compare the two values.


I ran them at stock. One is 1012.5 and the other is 1012.9mhz

Could this have anything to do with having one SC card and one non SC card?


----------



## Coldmud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mgrobins*
> 
> That sounds a bit odd. Did you reinstall drivers and check your basic setup (including setting adaptive power management in control panel)? I'm seeing none of that with my cards using the modified bios'


Several reinstalls of the driver and now windows voltage is ok, Ur right, when I set the power management to performance from adaptive, start a task it will go max voltage and stay there, even when I reboot! Only when i set to adaptive and reboot again it stays normal. It doesn't behave like that on normal MSI bios when changing PMM, anyway I'll stick to adaptive, hope it doesnt affect gaming performance though :/


----------



## mgrobins

I have noticed some strange behaviour with mine as well. If I'm monitoring voltage and clock while running a game or say Firestrike (3dmark) it will sometimes only run up to ~1200Mhz and lower voltage while the "full OC" that it sits at when first run is 1450MHz.

I'm not sure if this is after an error/glitch due to the OC being too high or something with the bios itself. A reboot fixes it.

I run GM200-ULTIMATE-1256mv bios by Sheyster and my card sits at 1174mV (110% power limit). I think there may be something with this bios that isn't right?

I don't know why it isn't running at 1256mV.

EDIT:

I installed the 1281mV bios and it runs with a reported max voltage of 1274mV in AB so this bios is reporting correctly (I assume some offset or reading error).

Firestrike Extreme I can run at 1530MHz, 99% GPU load, 88% TDP (according to GPU-Z) and 118% powr limit on AB.
Temp ~54C

Score 9150.

My question in regard to this is when this Bios was modded were the voltage step changed as well so it has stable step down voltages as it downclocks? I don't need to run at 1500+ all the time.

I'd prefer to run a lower volt Bios at ~1450 (My card should actually be ok at 1250mV really for 1500MHz) but I can't work out why the 1256mV bios isn't right.

Maybe someone else can chime in?


----------



## rauf0

Overclocked Titan X SLI on X99 platform efficiency in 20 latest games.


----------



## xTesla1856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rauf0*
> 
> Overclocked Titan X SLI on X99 platform efficiency in 20 latest games.


Rauf, you're insane, but I love it! How's your CSW V2 held up? Any issues?


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rauf0*
> 
> Overclocked Titan X SLI on X99 platform efficiency in 20 latest games.


Your CPU gets a bit hot there. Cool video though, I liked it.


----------



## Coldmud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mgrobins*
> 
> I have noticed some strange behaviour with mine as well. If I'm monitoring voltage and clock while running a game or say Firestrike (3dmark) it will sometimes only run up to ~1200Mhz and lower voltage while the "full OC" that it sits at when first run is 1450MHz.
> 
> I'm not sure if this is after an error/glitch due to the OC being too high or something with the bios itself. A reboot fixes it.
> 
> I run GM200-ULTIMATE-1256mv bios by Sheyster and my card sits at 1174mV (110% power limit). I think there may be something with this bios that isn't right?
> 
> I don't know why it isn't running at 1256mV.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I installed the 1281mV bios and it runs with a reported max voltage of 1274mV in AB so this bios is reporting correctly (I assume some offset or reading error).
> 
> Firestrike Extreme I can run at 1530MHz, 99% GPU load, 88% TDP (according to GPU-Z) and 118% powr limit on AB.
> Temp ~54C
> 
> Score 9150.
> 
> My question in regard to this is when this Bios was modded were the voltage step changed as well so it has stable step down voltages as it downclocks? I don't need to run at 1500+ all the time.
> 
> I'd prefer to run a lower volt Bios at ~1450 (My card should actually be ok at 1250mV really for 1500MHz) but I can't work out why the 1256mV bios isn't right.
> 
> Maybe someone else can chime in?


I'm now running the cyclops3 bios, it's the only one that lets me adjust voltage via afterburner but this one behaves very strangely. If I put +200 on core it will either do 1500+mhz then after a minute it downclocks to something like 1350mhz and lowers voltages as well!
Like it throttles however, it downclocks 200mhz! Temps are in check, no power limit and it acts like this with adaptive and power..
I can't remember any of this weirdness when I first bought my cards and flashed occasionally back in june.. Seems like recent drives also affect the clocks/mV?


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mgrobins*
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I installed the 1281mV bios and it runs with a reported max voltage of 1274mV in AB so this bios is reporting correctly (I assume some offset or reading error).


1.274 is the correct voltage, the bios is labeled 1.281 I think to allow a little voltage drop and still maintain 1.274v
Quote:


> Firestrike Extreme I can run at 1530MHz, 99% GPU load, 88% TDP (according to GPU-Z) and 118% powr limit on AB.
> Temp ~54C
> 
> Score 9150.
> 
> My question in regard to this is when this Bios was modded were the voltage step changed as well so it has stable step down voltages as it downclocks? I don't need to run at 1500+ all the time.
> 
> I'd prefer to run a lower volt Bios at ~1450 (My card should actually be ok at 1250mV really for 1500MHz) but I can't work out why the 1256mV bios isn't right.
> 
> Maybe someone else can chime in?


I run the 1.281 bios. My cards downclock/downvolt just fine. To get the absolute lowest clocks/voltage at idle, the NVCP power option needs to be set to "adaptive". Mine runs at 135MHz and less than .9v at idle this way. But look at the red traces to the right side of this GPU-Z plot: The cards are now at idle, but you can see the steps down of both the clocks and voltage as they cycled down through the P States. They do not run at full clocks/voltage all the time, only when the demand on them is in place do they ramp up.


----------



## Sheyster

I've received several questions about voltages. I'm responding publicly so that everyone can see my take on it:

- Max voltage on these cards is 1.274v without hard-modding or pencil modding.

- If you install any version of the Ultimate BIOS and are not getting the voltage specified (or slightly above, indicated in software), do the following:

1. Uninstall AB and PX, reboot
2. Use DDU to remove drivers, reboot
3. Re-flash BIOS, reboot
4. Re-install drivers, reboot
5. Re-install AB (I prefer it to PX, but it's up to you)

- The Ultimate BIOS downclocks both core and voltage normally IF installed correctly and NVCP performance setting is left on Adaptive, the default setting. You only get specified vcore under load.

- The Ultimate BIOS won't temp throttle until 85 deg C.

- DO NOT use AB or PX to increase voltage using the Ultimate BIOS; voltage is preset. Use the version with the specified amount of voltage you need. Remember that voltage will only ramp up under load.

*I'm going to start re-directing all inquiries via PM to this thread, so that everyone can benefit from the info provided.* JPMboy, Charlie and lilchronic can also provide good info about issues like this.


----------



## DNMock

I use the JPMBoy tweaked version of the Cyclops bios since it hard locks the voltage to 1.274. Adaptive voltage always seems to cause problems, which isn't the fault of the bios, but the Nvidia drivers since it's problematic from time to time even with the factory default bios.

Temps obviously aren't a problem if you are hitting 53 degrees at 1530 mhz, so just use a hard locked voltage bios. Doesn't really matter if it's a Sheyster or Cyclops bios as both of them are ace.


----------



## Ghoxt

Hey guys been out of this thread for awhile. How are we sitting this spring for VR (TITAN X SLI 1500 Watercooled). Should I just assume I'm sitting pretty and order Vive or Oculus and profit?


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghoxt*
> 
> Hey guys been out of this thread for awhile. How are we sitting this spring for VR (TITAN X SLI 1500 Watercooled). Should I just assume I'm sitting pretty and order Vive or Oculus and profit?


They claim it will work, but I have my doubts, especially if you crank up the settings.


----------



## xTesla1856

Guys, I'm moving back to a single Titan X (I know, don't ask). How would you determine which card you'd get rid of? What are the factors I should consider or I should I just look at max possible clocks?


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Guys, I'm moving back to a single Titan X (I know, don't ask). How would you determine which card you'd get rid of? What are the factors I should consider or I should I just look at max possible clocks?


I would go with the most stable with the highest clocks. Seems pretty straight forward.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Guys, I'm moving back to a single Titan X (I know, don't ask). How would you determine which card you'd get rid of? What are the factors I should consider or I should I just look at max possible clocks?


I would go for the highest possible ASIC if I was trying to save $$ on electricity.


----------



## xixou

Why do you go back from 2 to 1 card ? ^^


----------



## mgrobins

Ok.... I seem to have things in hand now. After removing all apps and drivers, reflashing and then re-installing I'm getting the correct voltages with the lower V Ultimate offerings from Sheyster.

Currently using '1256mV Ultimate bios' which runs at 1261mV

I had a target of 1500MHz for daily driving as this is ample for current gaming on my 1440p setup (with G-Sync).

My card hits 1500MHz and so far seems stable with the 1261mV cap. I might try a lower voltage again and see how it performs, or find the stable OC cap for this voltage.

So far: 1493MHz, 1261mV @ 52C

Firestrike score 17,057 (seem about on point for my system given 4790K @ 4.7GHz).

It's a shame we don't get VRM temp information as that would make me more comfortable with driving the card to 'safe' limits. GPU temp may be fine but with small increments in voltage leading to a lot of heat and diminishing returns on OC it's still a bit dicey. Maybe someone with an IR thermometer who is using an air cooler (exposed VRMs) can grab some temps? Not so relevant for me on water but I'm interested to see how they fare.


----------



## mgrobins

Thank you to those offering their experience with the Bios modding too.... I've not bothered with changing bios setup on my GPU's previously so it's helpful to have some insight.


----------



## xTesla1856

Upon further consideration, I'm keeping the two.


----------



## Sheyster

I'm officially Titan-less for the first time since release week.







Just sold the second card locally. I'll continue to look in on this thread daily.

For any BIOS related questions, please post here in the thread.


----------



## xTesla1856

What's replacing them?


----------



## SteezyTN

For the people using a 560mm rad. What rad? I'm using a 560GTS, and I think I'm going to get another one as well. I know my temps Are 56c at max, which is okay, but I want lower lol


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> What's replacing them?


Probably a single used 970 or 980, until new cards are out.







Not gaming too much these days...


----------



## mgrobins

If you are talking temps you need to provide info about ambient room temp as well. T-delta (the difference between ambient and your sensor temp) is what counts. Also, when you measure temps are you letting the system run until the water temp stabilises?

Example - under full load my GPU measures 52C, with a water temp of 35C, and ambient room temp 32C.

For my GPU & CPU loop, I have a delta-T of 3C.

I use a phobia 1080 Rad and a 140.2 rad with 4x 180mm fans in a rad box (see here: https://photos.google.com/share/AF1QipPMRFFCEskkqx0UNxlrQropAl0R-VnrW0Xfcb5TFMo3YhlaPify_3gBoeGHsZFhkQ?key=MDdNNzlDd2s3a2Y3ZzBKNndPcGpTX0RTT1RBNzZR)

Second point is airflow. How much noise can you tolerate and how much airflow are you achieving?
Third: water pressure and flow rate. There is a critical point where higher flow yields less return once water temp stabilises. On the flow/temp curve you want to have your pump set to give optimal heat transfer (usually balanced against noise or cavitation issues).

It may be that your system is doing very well already but you have a few variables to look at









If you know all this I apologise.... not trying to tell you to suck eggs


----------



## mgrobins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Probably a single used 970 or 980, until new cards are out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not gaming too much these days...


You should be fine with onboard GPU then


----------



## mgrobins

I've been testing the OC potential of my T-X with Vcore of 1261mV.

FS Extreme score 9185.

Highest stable OC looping FS is 1552MHz (+540)
@118% power limit shows 70% TDP at 99% GPU load.
Stable temp 50~52C.

I'll do more testing in games and my normal workload and see if it sits steady in this range.

Have noticed that if the OC fails and the GPU driver resets the boost will not function normally until a hard reset is performed. I don't recall if this issue existed with older drivers.


----------



## deanstead2k15

Im after a little advice on my setup as i am no expert

im running a water cooling loop with 5820k cpu and titan x gpu.

Loop consists of a 750lph pump/ res combi with 3/8 piping running to the gpu with ek water block and backplate then from the gpu to a 240mm front mounted rad with 4x 120mm sp fans in push pull from there it runs to the cpu with ek block then to a top mounted 240mm rad with 4x 120mm sp fans in push pull then in runs to a 3rd bottom mounted 240mm rad with 4x 120mm sp fans in push pull and then back to the pump.

All fans are set at lowest rpm settings so the system is very quiet despite having 13 120mm fans, all rad fans are set to bring air in from the outside and then exhaust out the back

temp wise i get 45c on full load at stock and 59c on full load using the 1500mhz bios from here, room temp is about 20 - 22c

Just want some general advice really is my loop set up right, are these temps good or bad, can i get lower by changing a few things ect

I have been thinking of adding a second pump after the gpu block cpu block and first rad to keep the flow going is this a good idea or bad idea?

Thank you for any advice in advance


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mgrobins*
> 
> If you are talking temps you need to provide info about ambient room temp as well. T-delta (the difference between ambient and your sensor temp) is what counts. Also, when you measure temps are you letting the system run until the water temp stabilises?
> 
> Example - under full load my GPU measures 52C, with a water temp of 35C, and ambient room temp 32C.
> 
> For my GPU & CPU loop, I have a delta-T of 3C.
> 
> I use a phobia 1080 Rad and a 140.2 rad with 4x 180mm fans in a rad box (see here: https://photos.google.com/share/AF1QipPMRFFCEskkqx0UNxlrQropAl0R-VnrW0Xfcb5TFMo3YhlaPify_3gBoeGHsZFhkQ?key=MDdNNzlDd2s3a2Y3ZzBKNndPcGpTX0RTT1RBNzZR)
> 
> Second point is airflow. How much noise can you tolerate and how much airflow are you achieving?
> Third: water pressure and flow rate. There is a critical point where higher flow yields less return once water temp stabilises. On the flow/temp curve you want to have your pump set to give optimal heat transfer (usually balanced against noise or cavitation issues).
> 
> It may be that your system is doing very well already but you have a few variables to look at
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you know all this I apologise.... not trying to tell you to suck eggs


Get rid of the 4 180mm fans (Guessing you are running Silverstone AP182 fans since those are the only 180mm fans worth a hoot) and get 9 GT15's. I was running 2 of those phobya 1080 rads, both with the silverstone AP182 fans. Swapped one set out for 9 GT15's and not only did it provide just as good of cooling (tested them both individually), the volume was much lower as well.

Thing is those phobya rads are fairly slim so the added oomph you can get out of the AP182's when you crank them up to Jet Engine isn't giving you any better performance. Once I get another desk build together I don't intend to ever look to 180mm fans ever again.


----------



## mgrobins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Get rid of the 4 180mm fans (Guessing you are running Silverstone AP182 fans since those are the only 180mm fans worth a hoot) and get 9 GT15's. I was running 2 of those phobya 1080 rads, both with the silverstone AP182 fans. Swapped one set out for 9 GT15's and not only did it provide just as good of cooling (tested them both individually), the volume was much lower as well.
> 
> Thing is those phobya rads are fairly slim so the added oomph you can get out of the AP182's when you crank them up to Jet Engine isn't giving you any better performance. Once I get another desk build together I don't intend to ever look to 180mm fans ever again.


Do you mean this fan? http://www.amazon.com/Nidec-Gentle-Typhoon-D1225C12B5AP-Silent/dp/B001Q6RUVO

Trying to find the model you suggest (I'm in Australia no the US).

I agree when the 180mm fans are fixed to a rad that their static pressure is garbage - especially the EK ones (or excessive on a thin rad with the silverstones).
The silverstones are 'ok' with a rad box like mine as the turbulence is not a factor They pressurise the box cavity and exhaust out of both radiators. They are however only reasonably quiet. They are harder to spin up than 120mm fans which means I have to run them harder - and that is a negative to using them.

I previously ran 120mm x9 (noctua fans, also some dodgy CM fans .... haven't used the Gentle Typhoon) but the noise was annoying (more pitch than volume). I'll check out the fans you suggest though as a changeover is as easy as bolting on the 9x120mm template I already have to fit my rad box.

One of the issues anyone needs to consider with fans for a quiet setup where they are not run by an intelligent controller or mb is the duty cycle of the fan. Some require a lot of voltage to get them spinning which means your "minimum" on the fan controller is still quite high.

I have fans that can be reduced to run at a very low level but need 2x the initial voltage to spin up c/f other 'noisier' fans.... making the noisy fan the better choice in my setup.

If I had a fan controller that started at max and then dropped to a preset low voltage I'd have many better fan choices







.

How low a voltage do the GT's require do you know? Are they really easy to drive?

*Deanstead* - what pump are you using at the moment? A second pump in a single loop is not likely required for what you are running. You don't have a lot of high resistance blocks and rads don't increase loop resistance a lot. Also, with it all being in one case the head pressure on the pump should be fairly low.

Also, a 2nd pump as redundancy is not always great in series as some pumps when they break have exceptionally high resistance to flow. If you were dead set on having 2 pumps with those rads you could consider 2 loops.

By example, My D5 Laing pump ran at 40% power setting to achieve optimum flow in a setup using 2 large rads, 2x MB blocks, 2x GPU blocks, CPU, res, filter/flow monitor (these can be very restrictive).

I haven't bothered doing the calculations for flow rate, heat dissipation etc with different setups for over a year.... there are a bunch of good threads on all of this at OCAU though in the extreme cooling forum (overclockers Australia).


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mgrobins*
> 
> Do you mean this fan? http://www.amazon.com/Nidec-Gentle-Typhoon-D1225C12B5AP-Silent/dp/B001Q6RUVO
> 
> Trying to find the model you suggest (I'm in Australia no the US).
> 
> I agree when the 180mm fans are fixed to a rad that their static pressure is garbage - especially the EK ones (or excessive on a thin rad with the silverstones).
> The silverstones are 'ok' with a rad box like mine as the turbulence is not a factor They pressurise the box cavity and exhaust out of both radiators. They are however only reasonably quiet. They are harder to spin up than 120mm fans which means I have to run them harder - and that is a negative to using them.
> 
> I previously ran 120mm x9 (noctua fans, also some dodgy CM fans .... haven't used the Gentle Typhoon) but the noise was annoying (more pitch than volume). I'll check out the fans you suggest though as a changeover is as easy as bolting on the 9x120mm template I already have to fit my rad box.
> 
> One of the issues anyone needs to consider with fans for a quiet setup where they are not run by an intelligent controller or mb is the duty cycle of the fan. Some require a lot of voltage to get them spinning which means your "minimum" on the fan controller is still quite high.
> 
> I have fans that can be reduced to run at a very low level but need 2x the initial voltage to spin up c/f other 'noisier' fans.... making the noisy fan the better choice in my setup.
> 
> If I had a fan controller that started at max and then dropped to a preset low voltage I'd have many better fan choices
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> How low a voltage do the GT's require do you know? Are they really easy to drive?
> 
> *Deanstead* - what pump are you using at the moment? A second pump in a single loop is not likely required for what you are running. You don't have a lot of high resistance blocks and rads don't increase loop resistance a lot. Also, with it all being in one case the head pressure on the pump should be fairly low.
> 
> Also, a 2nd pump as redundancy is not always great in series as some pumps when they break have exceptionally high resistance to flow. If you were dead set on having 2 pumps with those rads you could consider 2 loops.
> 
> By example, My D5 Laing pump ran at 40% power setting to achieve optimum flow in a setup using 2 large rads, 2x MB blocks, 2x GPU blocks, CPU, res, filter/flow monitor (these can be very restrictive).
> 
> I haven't bothered doing the calculations for flow rate, heat dissipation etc with different setups for over a year.... there are a bunch of good threads on all of this at OCAU though in the extreme cooling forum (overclockers Australia).


Yeah those are what I swapped to. Being in Australia is problematic though, as I would bet shipping prices would be off the charts. Better option may be going with EK-Vardar fans direct from EK. They are comparable to the GT15 (nidec-servo) and as an added bonus are PWM, while the GT15's are only 3 pin. Personally, I like the GT15's a bit more, but it's not by much.

If memory serves they kick on at 5 volts.

It's such a shame that there aren't any worthwhile 180mm fans out there. I tried the AP181, AP182, Phobya silent 180mm, and the EK 180mm fans and the Silverstone variants were the only ones that seemed worthwhile and both the 181 and 182 lack any type of smart modulation and were only able to be controlled through the manual controllers that come pre-installed on them.

P.S. I noticed you said something about CFM on those Noctua fans. CFM while nice, isn't nearly as important as Static Pressure in a set up like yours. Static pressure is the measure of how much air the fan can cram in there, resulting in higher positive pressure, and better cooling. CFM means jack squat if it can't maintain a decent amount of pressure in the box. Using fans with high CFM and low static pressure to do what you are going for is like trying to use a ceiling fan to fill your air compressor, completely worthless.


----------



## mgrobins

Cheers for the info.

"CM" not CFM







.... Coolermaster fans. Cheap, functional, effective airflow for the $ and noisy!

I prob wasn't clear - the fans I am using are designed for decent static pressure and work well in an area with good clearance (I.e. not mounted on the rad itself). I'm still interested in revisiting 120mm setup again (I agree the 180mm variants don't offer a lot) if it's quieter. Being quite an open and low resistacne design the phobia 1080 wouldn't be too demanding of fans I suspect. That's not really my area of engineering expertise though









I need 3 pin fans too that are manageable through DC regulation not PWM. A quick scan of stores here show the EK varder you mention but not any GT fans (maybe they aren't the goto fan anymore? - they used to be really popular).

Any changes I make are just tweaking - a quieter and perhaps slightly more effective setup. It's already exceeding the needs of my current rig.


----------



## HatallaS

I really really want a second Titan but with pascal around the corner I am not sure what to do. I know that I will not be able to sell it here, people in Taiwan are cheap when it comes to used parts, they might offer me 300$ ;,(


----------



## BigMack70

Now is not the time to be buying Titan X cards unless you are absolutely sure that it is all the power you want for a few years. We're firmly in the "wait for Pascal" territory for new buyers.


----------



## xixou

titan X HBM2 coming in april.

http://lubangcacingdotcom.blogspot.be/2016/01/nvidia-announces-geforce-vga-card.html


----------



## uggy

and there goes my money ....


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xixou*
> 
> titan X HBM2 coming in april.
> 
> http://lubangcacingdotcom.blogspot.be/2016/01/nvidia-announces-geforce-vga-card.html


That's not a confirmation, where's the original source.


----------



## alancsalt

http://www.tweaktown.com/news/49956/nvidia-launch-hbm2-powered-geforce-gtx-titan-successor-april/index.html ?


----------



## mirkoj

hey guys. a bit topic of different side but does anyone have a bit of experience on turning on TCC mode on our Titans?

I did manage to activate it and it works great for my needs except one small thing.,
There is way to control fans anymore, and some builtin fan curve is bad.. seen cards going at and over 85 degrees with fans going up from 20% only up to 40% speed and staying there.
so does anyone have any idea about this any way to control fans on TCC activated cards?
Thanks


----------



## xixou

What is TTC ?


----------



## mgrobins

That card in April that is hinted at is the Pascal successor to Maxwell from the rumour mongering going on.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> http://www.tweaktown.com/news/49956/nvidia-launch-hbm2-powered-geforce-gtx-titan-successor-april/index.html ?


Yeah. So where's NVIDIA confirmation of this. Rhetorical question lol


----------



## mirkoj

NVIDIA high-end GPUs (Tesla, Quadro, etc) can be configured to run in either Tesla Compute Cluster (TCC) mode or Windows Display Driver Model (WDDM) mode. The difference between the two is that in TCC mode, the cards dedicate themselves completely to compute and are not meant to have a local display. In WDDM mode, they act as both a compute card as well as a GPU for displaying local graphics.

You can force the cards into either mode by navigating to the default directory, c:\program files\NVIDIA corporation\nvsmi, and running nvidia-smi -g {card number} -dm {0 or 1}. Mode 0 is WDDM mode and mode 1 is TCC mode.

Recently it was enabled to be activated on Titan and Titan X cards as well


----------



## xixou

is it computing faster under boinc when dedicated ?


----------



## mirkoj

noiudea under bboinc but in my rendering with GPU im getting increase of perfromance


----------



## xixou

few pourcents ?


----------



## mirkoj

not sure of percentage didnt do calculations but also im hitting GPU throttling speed so even being faster it is slowed down by temperature hence the main problem.
in any cas e good enough percentage that it is worth looking into it.
across 8 GPUs even 5 sec faster per frame accumulates over hundreds and thousand frames of rendering


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldmud*
> 
> I'm now running the cyclops3 bios, it's the only one that lets me adjust voltage via afterburner but this one behaves very strangely. If I put +200 on core it will either do 1500+mhz then after a minute it downclocks to something like 1350mhz and lowers voltages as well!
> Like it throttles however, it downclocks 200mhz! Temps are in check, no power limit and it acts like this with adaptive and power..
> I can't remember any of this weirdness when I first bought my cards and flashed occasionally back in june.. Seems like recent drives also affect the clocks/mV?


That's because you SHOULD NOT ADJUST VOLTAGE ON CYCLOPS 3
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I've received several questions about voltages. I'm responding publicly so that everyone can see my take on it:
> 
> - Max voltage on these cards is 1.274v without hard-modding or pencil modding.
> 
> - If you install any version of the Ultimate BIOS and are not getting the voltage specified (or slightly above, indicated in software), do the following:
> 
> 1. Uninstall AB and PX, reboot
> 2. Use DDU to remove drivers, reboot
> 3. Re-flash BIOS, reboot
> 4. Re-install drivers, reboot
> 5. Re-install AB (I prefer it to PX, but it's up to you)
> 
> - The Ultimate BIOS downclocks both core and voltage normally IF installed correctly and NVCP performance setting is left on Adaptive, the default setting. You only get specified vcore under load.
> 
> - The Ultimate BIOS won't temp throttle until 85 deg C.
> 
> *- DO NOT use AB or PX to increase voltage using the Ultimate BIOS; voltage is preset.* Use the version with the specified amount of voltage you need. Remember that voltage will only ramp up under load.
> 
> *I'm going to start re-directing all inquiries via PM to this thread, so that everyone can benefit from the info provided.* JPMboy, Charlie and lilchronic can also provide good info about issues like this.


Same for cyclops 3... and the silly # of PMs received. (tho, I'm keeping my TXs







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghoxt*
> 
> Hey guys been out of this thread for awhile. How are we sitting this spring for VR (TITAN X SLI 1500 Watercooled). Should I just assume I'm sitting pretty and order Vive or Oculus and profit?


More likely our existing USB subsystems are not up-to-par.


----------



## xixou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirkoj*
> 
> not sure of percentage didnt do calculations but also im hitting GPU throttling speed so even being faster it is slowed down by temperature hence the main problem.
> in any cas e good enough percentage that it is worth looking into it.
> across 8 GPUs even 5 sec faster per frame accumulates over hundreds and thousand frames of rendering


How do you know if it throttles if the sensors are not working in tcc mode ? Is it possible to monitor with aida64 in tcc mode ?


----------



## mirkoj

nvidia-smi is located usually at: C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NVSMI\nvidia-smi.exe

Go there with a command prompt and administrative privileges and type nvidia-smi -s. This gives you the current status and the status of TCC mode after reboot.
Set exclusive compute mode enabled for the first GPU by nvidia-smi -g 0 -c 1
Set exclusive compute mode disabled for the first GPU by nvidia-smi -g 0 -c 0

now ther eare other command flags with nvidia-smi one of them lists oall gpu devices and curent fan rpm and temperautres which I used to monitor/


----------



## xixou

You can limit the power to avoid throttling:

-pl --power-limit= Specifies maximum power management limit in watts.

Will try out now ^^

cd C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NVSMI

C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NVSMI>nvidia-smi -i 0 -dm 1
Set driver model to TCC for GPU 0000:01:00.0.
All done.
Reboot required.

Edit: Boing is trying to reconnect to the client forever when I use the TCC mode.
Reverting back to WDDM.


----------



## deanstead2k15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mgrobins*
> 
> *Deanstead* - what pump are you using at the moment? A second pump in a single loop is not likely required for what you are running. You don't have a lot of high resistance blocks and rads don't increase loop resistance a lot. Also, with it all being in one case the head pressure on the pump should be fairly low.
> 
> Also, a 2nd pump as redundancy is not always great in series as some pumps when they break have exceptionally high resistance to flow. If you were dead set on having 2 pumps with those rads you could consider 2 loops.
> 
> By example, My D5 Laing pump ran at 40% power setting to achieve optimum flow in a setup using 2 large rads, 2x MB blocks, 2x GPU blocks, CPU, res, filter/flow monitor (these can be very restrictive).
> 
> I haven't bothered doing the calculations for flow rate, heat dissipation etc with different setups for over a year.... there are a bunch of good threads on all of this at OCAU though in the extreme cooling forum (overclockers Australia).


Currently running a xspc 750 pump/res combi not sure of the exact model its molex powered so dont think it can be adjusted. 2 loops is the way i wanted to originally go one for the cpu and one for the gpu but im running low on space and not sure where i would fit a 2nd res. i read on overclock.net that the rads im using have a high resistance, according to them my pump has a max pressure of 3.59 PSI and the pressure drop is as follows.

CPU block 0.9 PSI
GPU block 0.9 PSI
HW labs gtx rad 0.7 PSI each

Total pressure required 3.90 PSI

So to me this looks like my pump is not enough can anybody quote on if these figures are accurate ect


----------



## xTesla1856

April? Damn, that's a lot sooner than I expected. The used Titan X market is going to take a dump, I imagine?


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> April? Damn, that's a lot sooner than I expected. The used Titan X market is going to take a dump, I imagine?


I thought about selling my titans for the mast couple months now, mainly because I went overboard by getting two, and the fact that I don't play as much as I used to because of school and work. I still contemplate selling them, but I know these cards will last a few good years.


----------



## mirkoj

"ou can limit the power to avoid throttling:

-pl --power-limit= Specifies maximum power management limit in watts.

Will try out now ^^

cd C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NVSMI

C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NVSMI>nvidia-smi -i 0 -dm 1
Set driver model to TCC for GPU 0000:01:00.0.
All done.
Reboot required.

Edit: Boing is trying to reconnect to the client forever when I use the TCC mode.
Reverting back to WDDM."

You can activate TCC only on card that doesn't have monitor attached to it.
not sure that power limit is actualy waht I'm looking for.. I need card to keep working at max just with higher fan rates


----------



## xTesla1856

My top card has been running a little hot the past few days. 80 degrees C undervolted to 1150mV with a custom fan curve while gaming. Should I repaste the card?


----------



## Maxxamillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> That's because you SHOULD NOT ADJUST VOLTAGE ON CYCLOPS 3
> Same for cyclops 3... and the silly # of PMs received. (tho, I'm keeping my TXs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Does this apply to the lilchronic MOD3 Bios (Cyclops 3 mod) as well or does voltage/clock adjustments work correctly?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxxamillion*
> 
> Does this apply to the lilchronic MOD3 Bios (Cyclops 3 mod) as well or does voltage/clock adjustments work correctly?


Yes. You can adjust voltage. These bios will also give you voltage above what the stock bios will. Depending on your card it could be 1.25v -1.274v


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> My top card has been running a little hot the past few days. 80 degrees C undervolted to 1150mV with a custom fan curve while gaming. Should I repaste the card?


Yes, lol. Are you running a custom fan profile?


----------



## Neb9

Anyone got a stock Titan X bios?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neb9*
> 
> Anyone got a stock Titan X bios?


EVGA Titan x

GM200.zip 150k .zip file


----------



## mgrobins

I have stock Gigabyte Titan X Bios.


----------



## Neb9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> EVGA Titan x
> 
> GM200.zip 150k .zip file


Thanks.

+Rep


----------



## xixou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirkoj*
> 
> "ou can limit the power to avoid throttling:
> 
> -pl --power-limit= Specifies maximum power management limit in watts.
> 
> Will try out now ^^
> 
> cd C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NVSMI
> 
> C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NVSMI>nvidia-smi -i 0 -dm 1
> Set driver model to TCC for GPU 0000:01:00.0.
> All done.
> Reboot required.
> 
> Edit: Boing is trying to reconnect to the client forever when I use the TCC mode.
> Reverting back to WDDM."
> 
> You can activate TCC only on card that doesn't have monitor attached to it.
> not sure that power limit is actualy waht I'm looking for.. I need card to keep working at max just with higher fan rates


That was the case, my monitor was attached to the r9 290 at that time


----------



## xixou

I have the original msi bios if you want.


----------



## Jpmboy

most are available in the techpowerup bios database.


----------



## MadIrk

Converting Titan X for watercooling makes it essentially single-slot but in many cases the DVI connector forms obstacle by popping out from the board, which is quite curious since it is rarely used nowadays in high-end systems. By eliminating the DVI connector the card becomes true single-slot which results in saving space and slots on the motherboard especially in the SLI configurations. Removing the DVI connector is considered risky business due to losing warranty but as Titan X gets older it is less of a concern. There are also fears that the card can be damaged mechanically and/or electrically. Here it is shown that conversion is a relatively simple process:

1. Having the original Titan X card with air cooler:


2. One removes the air cooler in usual way:


3. The DVI connector popping out has to be removed:


4. The connector is covered by thin metal sheet:


5. The sheet can be disassembled by raising its part using knife on the side:



6. That is repeated on the other side:



7. The sheet can be now raised and removed:



8. Now the DVI connector leads can be easily cut with tweezers:


9. The connector support pillar is thicker and one has to use a heavier cutter to take it out:





10. After finishing the card becomes single-slot:



11. It only remains to cut the input connectors cover in half:


12. The procedure was done on three cards and thus can be considered well-tested and safe.
Here there is result for dual Titan X and one GTX 970 card converted to single-slot:


13. Watercooling blocks and block connector are installed next. Since I happened to have the
GTX 970 I did put it too in my system but since there is no single slot connector for three cards I used single
slot for dual SLI Titan X and the GTX 970 is at two slot distance:

Obviously the GTX 970 is not really needed and its usage is only for some testing.

14. I used Aquacomputer water blocks that are sufficiently thin to enable installing single-slot multiple Titan X cards together with backplates which is quite amazing:



As can be seen it is entirely possible to have single-slot Titan X SLI configurations. My single-slot
dual SLI Titan X runs fine with the Ultimate BIOS overclocking. On motherboards with 7 PCIe 3.0x16 slots there could be a full 4-way SLI Titan X system plus 3 PCIe slots left spare for other cards, or even a compact 7-slot Titan X system for GPU computing could be made.

Anyway, the Maxwell cards are hopefully the last generation having the DVI connector and in the future manufacturers will be allocating connectors in single row to facilitate the the single-slot watercooling.


----------



## smicha

I'll be doing this with 7x 980 ti soon. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smicha*
> 
> I'll be doing this with 7x 980 ti soon. Thank you for sharing!


The million dollar question, why? Folding rig? Attemption the LTT 7 VM gaming rigs?


----------



## smicha

Octane Render workstation for Pro work, not gaming. On water I shall get a 3-4x faster rendering machine for animations than currently on 2 Titan X.


----------



## Jpmboy

That's why he's not worried about which PCIE slots the TXs are in.









BTW - some maxwell cards come with a single slot IO replacement part and a miniport to dvi adapter. No need to void the warranty cutting up the IO panel.


----------



## mgrobins

Interesting conversion







. Important point - ensure none of the cut DVI leads short to each other after you have them trimmed down







. Seems a lot easier than unsoldering each pad for a novice as well so a very useful write-up.

The point about DVI being defunct is not correct. It is still a very useful standard for long cable runs. DP is woeful for that unless you use proprietary converters and amplification. There is only one company I am aware of that produces DP leads capable of decent/high bandwidth over 3m reliably (DVIGear). DP connectors are also prone to popping wires internally or having pins displace so I'm not really a fan of the connector style itself (or more so the quality of cables that are manufactured for it really).

A small converter dongle off a single slot card would be a decent intermediate step before we see the death of DVI I think.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mgrobins*
> 
> If you are talking temps you need to provide info about ambient room temp as well. T-delta (the difference between ambient and your sensor temp) is what counts. Also, when you measure temps are you letting the system run until the water temp stabilises?
> 
> Example - under full load my GPU measures 52C, with a water temp of 35C, and ambient room temp 32C.
> 
> For my GPU & CPU loop, I have a delta-T of 3C.
> 
> I use a phobia 1080 Rad and a 140.2 rad with 4x 180mm fans in a rad box (see here: https://photos.google.com/share/AF1QipPMRFFCEskkqx0UNxlrQropAl0R-VnrW0Xfcb5TFMo3YhlaPify_3gBoeGHsZFhkQ?key=MDdNNzlDd2s3a2Y3ZzBKNndPcGpTX0RTT1RBNzZR)
> 
> Second point is airflow. How much noise can you tolerate and how much airflow are you achieving?
> Third: water pressure and flow rate. There is a critical point where higher flow yields less return once water temp stabilises. On the flow/temp curve you want to have your pump set to give optimal heat transfer (usually balanced against noise or cavitation issues).
> 
> It may be that your system is doing very well already but you have a few variables to look at
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you know all this I apologise.... not trying to tell you to suck eggs


Thanks for the help. I already have a second pump, so I'm going to order a top for it, and install it in my loop. I believe the overall issue is flow, because I have a Delta of 15c. My ambient is 20-21c, and at max, my water temps can reach up to 37c. I'm also going to order a flow meter to see what it's at. I have a 560 GTS that is very restrictive, and will all three rads, that's a lot of restriction.


----------



## mgrobins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Thanks for the help. I already have a second pump, so I'm going to order a top for it, and install it in my loop. I believe the overall issue is flow, because I have a Delta of 15c. My ambient is 20-21c, and at max, my water temps can reach up to 37c. I'm also going to order a flow meter to see what it's at. I have a 560 GTS that is very restrictive, and will all three rads, that's a lot of restriction.


Perhaps look at a dual loop if your res can run 2 in parallel, or just run them in series as you plan.

YOu shouldn't need a flow meter to tell you if your loop is flowing ok. Your T delta is horrible for your hardware..... so I suggest a couple of things.

1. Check the airflow directions on all your fans and ensure you have appropriate air inflow and outflow for the case (and through the rads).
2. Check the water inflow into the res. is it pouring in or just a weak trickle?

Have you had your GPU block apart at all or had any bio film issues that may have blocked a rad? I've seen the insert in a GPU block in the wrong way and cause it to be super restricted.


----------



## smicha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> That's why he's not worried about which PCIE slots the TXs are in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - some maxwell cards come with a single slot IO replacement part and a miniport to dvi adapter. No need to void the warranty cutting up the IO panel.


any link ?


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smicha*
> 
> I'll be doing this with 7x 980 ti soon. Thank you for sharing!


Note however the discussion about 7 graphics cards in another thread. Apparently there is a problem with having more than 5 cards. Origin of this problem is not known, it could be due to the power supply and/or BIOS. If the reason is BIOS then it might be hard to get it modified but in this case if you do not have the motherboard with 7 PCIe slots yet, choosing ASRock mobo might be beneficial since this company was willing to make customized BIOS for people earlier. Another issue worth attention are backplates. Aquacomputer waterblocks allow for backplates, I do not know if that is possible with other waterblocks. Aquacomputer backplates can be obtained with active cooling. I think that with some work one could even have 7 backplates actively watercooled







.


----------



## smicha

Thanks Wirk. I will not use X99EWS definitely but Z10DE.

As for waterblocks - thank you - actually I was thinking about watercool heatkillers waterblocks - do you know if their backplates will fit?


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smicha*
> 
> Thanks Wirk. I will not use X99EWS definitely but Z10DE. As for waterblocks - thank you - actually I was thinking about watercool heatkillers waterblocks - do you know if their backplates will fit?


Z10PE-D8 WS by itself may not be solution to the issues with running 7 cards since nobody tested this as far as I know. It might be that this is not a problem since in a dual processor workstation there is different PCIe bus allocation but without geting reliable information it is too big risk to buy 7 cards in advance. At this point it is known that some Supermicro server boards can run with 8 graphics cards. BTW, are you sure that dual processor system provides you advantage over single processor with overclocking? There is really no software which can take advantage from very many threads while a lot of software gets boost from overclocking. If you use dual Xeons they are locked, single-socket Xeons are not locked.

Regarding the Watercool blocks as well as their black backplates they seem to be thin enough to fit but that should be confirmed, maybe Watercool can provide this information. Watercool has a link for accommodating 7 cards. Overall, with such a system one has to be very careful in planning. For example if the cards will really fit to the mobo, the first backplate may interfere with memory sockets and require cutting out. Then there is problem of pushing 7 cards simultaneously into 7 PCIe slots and unlocking the slots if cards have to be removed.

I would appreciate if you can provide information if Watercool blocks will fit with the backplates and how you proceed with the 7 cards.


----------



## smicha

Thanks again.

With some modified bios settings Z10PE shall work (4G decoding,...)






I'll try to get in touch with Watercool and see if their backplates fit. Personally I am not sure if I will go with backlplates - extra spece between cards and an extra fan pushing air on their right side will do better job without backplates, I hope.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smicha*
> 
> any link ?


it comes with the GPU... just check the EVGA site (980Ti Kingpin)









http://www.evga.com/articles/00944/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-980-Ti-KINGPIN/#BuyNow

for what you are using it for, get the lowest ASIC.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smicha*
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> With some modified bios settings Z10PE shall work (4G decoding,...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to get in touch with Watercool and see if their backplates fit. Personally I am not sure if I will go with backlplates - extra spece between cards and an extra fan pushing air on their right side will do better job without backplates, I hope.


you could/should join Team BBQ and unleash those boxes in the Folding Wars (collateral benefit is contributing to the science behind the fun).
http://www.overclock.net/t/1587018/team-bbq-2016-forum-folding-war-ffw/0_20


----------



## Tamae

Hi everybody,

Im contemplating on buying the EVGA Titan X H.Copper. Ive searched eveywhere for pictures with the LEDS on. If anyone has this card pleases share a few pictures!

Also, is it a good idea to buy the Titan X and just chill for a few years at this point?


----------



## MadIrk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smicha*
> 
> Thanks again. With some modified bios settings Z10PE shall work (4G decoding,...)
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to get in touch with Watercool and see if their backplates fit. Personally I am not sure if I will go with backlplates - extra spece between cards and an extra fan pushing air on their right side will do better job without backplates, I hope.


Indeed, the Z10PE is sure bet and this gives strong support why other people have not been able to run 7 cards in other motherboards, they most likely have not enabled the Above 4G Decoding in BIOS but sufficient power supply should not be forgotten.

Note that in your plan there are however more issues with bigger cards, one of them is how to release all 7 PCIe locks when there is a need for taking the cards out and another increased power consumption.

Regarding the backplates I think it is much safer to have them if signifcant overclocking is intended, blowing air will have much better effect with backplates. It is difficult to compare water blocks from Aquacomputer and Watercool. One thing to notice that Aquacomputer blocks are thin but their screws are protruding though this does not prevent backplates installation, they just fit with small tolerance. On the other hand in the Watercool blocks the screws do not protrude. Watercool should be able to tell if backplates will fit in single-slot, I bet they will.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadIrk*
> 
> Indeed, the Z10PE is sure bet and this gives strong support why other people have not been able to run 7 cards in other motherboards, they most likely have not enabled the Above 4G Decoding in BIOS but sufficient power supply should not be forgotten.
> 
> Note that in your plan there are however more issues with bigger cards, one of them is how to release all 7 PCIe locks when there is a need for taking the cards out and another increased power consumption.
> 
> Regarding the backplates I think it is much safer to have them if signifcant overclocking is intended, blowing air will have much better effect with backplates. It is difficult to compare water blocks from Aquacomputer and Watercool. One thing to notice that Aquacomputer blocks are thin but their screws are protruding though this does not prevent backplates installation, they just fit with small tolerance. On the other hand in the Watercool blocks the screws do not protrude. Watercool should be able to tell if backplates will fit in single-slot, I bet they will.


ek blocks... wouldn;t use any other. I've had the AQ blocks (very well made) and the backplate heat pipe config. Helps VRMS a bit, not needed for the memory. But overall a light breeze blowing across the EK backplates works as well enough, any backplate is a heat sink and as such offers limited cooling once at equilibrium exception being the AQ plate, it will shed heat much better in a poorly ventilated installation.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ek blocks... wouldn;t use any other. I've had the AQ blocks (very well made) and the backplate heat pipe config. Helps VRMS a bit, not needed for the memory. But overall a light breeze blowing across the EK backplates works as well enough, any backplate is a heat sink and as such offers limited cooling once at equilibrium exception being the AQ plate, it will shed heat much better in a poorly ventilated installation.


The main question to be considered here is if the EK waterblocks can be installed with backplates in single-slot configuration? Regarding the backplates, they are indeed needed only for VRMs but they get hot with heavy overclocking.


----------



## Tantius

I think I bricked one of my Titans. I have a stock Titan X and a superclocked. I decided to flash the stock to the SC bios available here. Everything went fine with no errors but when I restarted the system refused to boot completely. It would get to the windows loading screen, shut down and restart. Eventually I got it into safeboot and disabled the stock Titan. It showed the flash worked but now device manager shows there's something wrong and Nvidia Control panel won't detect it. I've uninstalled/reinstalled drivers. I've tried using it alone which results in no video. As a last resort I flashed it back to stock and it's still not responding :/


----------



## mgrobins

Tantius when you reflash it back are you doing it in the CMD window manually. I have had a problem with my card where it had protection enabled (sounds like you got past that), and flashing also did not work properly because of installed drivers etc. It was stated successful but did not operate properly.

Can you follow the directions of Sheyster a few pages back (1628 or 1629 he posted on I think) and try again? Basically clear out drivers (use DDU from guru3d.com), AB and flash the card again manually (as described page 1).

I assume you have used nvflash to identify which card is which for flashing as well (if not sure remove the other card or disable it's PCI-e slot if your mb has that facility).


----------



## mgrobins

After some fiddling I have gone back to a lower voltage bios.

It seems on my system my card will Overclock past 1550 and be stable, but at that voltage the card uses a lot of energy.... and that's filling an already hot office







.

For games I'm playing now the extra headroom from say 1450MHz isn't even important @ 1440p - especially with G-Sync, so I've backed it off a bit and now testing which lower V bios I can use to keep it at 1400-1450 MHz.

Currently using 1235mV from Sheyster but I know the card will do 1400 at 1093mV so I'm interested in trying the lower voltage ones he has on offer as well. It's not just core temp I'm looking to drop here as much as the VRM temp.

Of course it's hard to know where the sweet spot is where V = lots of heat rather than performance.


----------



## Pandora's Box

So I got my replacement EVGA shroud cover for their AIO last month...Finally got around to installing it today. Changes the writing on the shroud to "GTX Hybrid" and it now has a LED, the old shroud didn't.

Pics (Backplate for showing off) :


----------



## GRABibus

Hi,
after several BIOS flashings of my TITAN X, I have noticed that there are some frequencies which I can't manage as initially
Example : for the memory, I can't set anymore 4000MHz. It is now 3999MHz or 4001MHz.

Do you know why and how to solve ?

Should I do this to recover ? :
1. Uninstall AB , reboot
2. Use DDU to remove drivers, reboot
3. Re-flash BIOS, reboot
4. Re-install drivers, reboot
5. Re-install AB


----------



## Tantius

Thanks for the suggestion! No luck I'm afraid. I dun goofed :/

I've tried the SC bios as well as the stock with those steps but it just isn't happening.

I'm good with an RMA.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Hi,
> after several BIOS flashings of my TITAN X, I have noticed that there are some frequencies which I can't manage as initially
> Example : for the memory, I can't set anymore 4000MHz. It is now 3999MHz or 4001MHz.
> 
> Do you know why and how to solve ?
> 
> Should I do this to recover ? :
> 1. Uninstall AB , reboot
> 2. Use DDU to remove drivers, reboot
> 3. Re-flash BIOS, reboot
> 4. Re-install drivers, reboot
> 5. Re-install AB


I did this :
1. Uninstall AB , reboot
2. Use DDU to remove drivers, reboot
3. Re-flash BIOS, reboot
4. Re-install drivers, reboot
5. Re-install AB

but no change...

Maybe it is not an issue....But I would like to know why I was able te set exactly 2000MHz for thr VRAM and now, I am not able to do it anymore







(Only 2001MHz)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> The main question to be considered here is if the EK waterblocks can be installed with backplates in single-slot configuration? Regarding the backplates, they are indeed needed only for VRMs but they get hot with heavy overclocking.


EK Block thickness + backplate on a TX is 20mm. Again, once a backplate is at thermal equilibrium (it is a heat sink, not a cooler) depending on ventilation, some claim backplates run the components under them hotter than straight air cooling. I have glued a peltier to a BP... this actually will chill the plate and shed heat. Main thing to consider with B-plate is that it can trap heat once it has fulfilled it's job as a heat sink. After that - you gotta cool the backplate








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tantius*
> 
> I think I bricked one of my Titans. I have a stock Titan X and a superclocked. I decided to flash the stock to the SC bios available here. Everything went fine with no errors but when I restarted the system refused to boot completely. It would get to the windows loading screen, shut down and restart. Eventually I got it into safeboot and disabled the stock Titan. It showed the flash worked but now device manager shows there's something wrong and Nvidia Control panel won't detect it. I've uninstalled/reinstalled drivers. I've tried using it alone which results in no video. As a last resort I flashed it back to stock and it's still not responding :/


you have one good card.. reflash did not fix the borked flash card?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> I did this :
> 1. Uninstall AB , reboot
> 2. Use DDU to remove drivers, reboot
> 3. Re-flash BIOS, reboot
> 4. Re-install drivers, reboot
> 5. Re-install AB
> but no change...
> Maybe it is not an issue....But I would like to know why I was able te set exactly 2000MHz for thr VRAM and now, I am not able to do it anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Only 2001MHz)


If the bios you are using has a modified clock state set for ram, it can do this. Does it behave "normally" when flashed back to stock? if yes, it not the install... it's the mod bios you flashed to,.


----------



## Lynkdev

Can a modded bios on these cards cause driver crashes? I've been getting random crashes in bf4 for awhile now but diff drivers don't help / clean install of Windows and passes 3d Mark and heaven fine.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Radox-0

Is anyone planning on getting rid of their's any time soon, kind of on the fence with the next round coming out with DP 1.3

Either way went ahead and added a third card, damm it gets hot












Amusingly I did also buy and try the cards with the Titan X ACX 2.0 cooler. Temps did improve nicely and it seemed I could push higher stable overclocks on the stock SC BIOS. normally 1450 Mhz region. But at low RPM made such a droning noise. Tried 4 different coolers, all exhibited the same noise before I gave up. I expect not an issue on other ACX 2.0 cards as at low speeds the fan turn off all together so the noise is not an issue. shame as it knocks quiet a few degrees off in single and 2 way SLI.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> If the bios you are using has a modified clock state set for ram, it can do this. Does it behave "normally" when flashed back to stock? if yes, it not the install... it's the mod bios you flashed to,.


some weeks ago, i did my first BIOs flash with sheyter bios (the one wit whihc I posted my 3DMark scores on the forum).
I could set 2000MHz with no problem.

Now, after having done the proceduure :
1. Uninstall AB , reboot
2. Use DDU to remove drivers, reboot
3. Re-flash BIOS, reboot
4. Re-install drivers, reboot
5. Re-install AB

=> I can't do 2000MHz even with Sheyster Bios as 3 weeks ago.

=> When i come back to stock BIOS, also, I can't set 2000MHz for VRAM, but only 2001MHz...strange


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lynkdev*
> 
> Can a modded bios on these cards cause driver crashes? I've been getting random crashes in bf4 for awhile now but diff drivers don't help / clean install of Windows and passes 3d Mark and heaven fine.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


yes. Probably just needs adjustment in AB
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> some weeks ago, i did my first BIOs flash with sheyter bios (the one wit whihc I posted my 3DMark scores on the forum).
> I could set 2000MHz with no problem.
> 
> Now, after having done the proceduure :
> 1. Uninstall AB , reboot
> 2. Use DDU to remove drivers, reboot
> 3. Re-flash BIOS, reboot
> 4. Re-install drivers, reboot
> 5. Re-install AB
> => I can't do 2000MHz even with Sheyster Bios as 3 weeks ago.
> => When i come back to stock BIOS, also, I can't set 2000MHz for VRAM, but only 2001MHz...strange


Is the based memory clock reading +1 (3506 or 3505? if using stock?)
Before reprating any DDU and flashing, open gpuZ and verify that the vid ram is reading +1 there also. Are you using NVD361.75?

lol - 3 stacked stock air coolers - a heat sandwich.


----------



## Lynkdev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes. Probably just needs adjustment in AB
> 
> Ok, I can use AB to down clock? Currently set at clock 1506 / 1853.


----------



## mgrobins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lynkdev*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes. Probably just needs adjustment in AB
> 
> Ok, I can use AB to down clock? Currently set at clock 1506 / 1853.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what you used to set your clock initially when tweaking your settings? If so then yes just adjust it down a bit. If you have some weird bios that's boosting to 1506 then you could still use AB to underclock it a little.
> 
> I'd run AB or GPU-z while gaming and check your graphs too for load, temps, power % etc.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lynkdev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mgrobins*
> 
> Is that what you used to set your clock initially when tweaking your settings? If so then yes just adjust it down a bit. If you have some weird bios that's boosting to 1506 then you could still use AB to underclock it a little.
> 
> I'd run AB or GPU-z while gaming and check your graphs too for load, temps, power % etc.


Mod bios from mr.dark


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> EK Block thickness + backplate on a TX is 20mm. Again, once a backplate is at thermal equilibrium (it is a heat sink, not a cooler) depending on ventilation, some claim backplates run the components under them hotter than straight air cooling. I have glued a peltier to a BP... this actually will chill the plate and shed heat. Main thing to consider with B-plate is that it can trap heat once it has fulfilled it's job as a heat sink. After that - you gotta cool the backplate


Do you mean the 20 mm is just the block with backplate or the card total?

You are absolutely right that backplate is just a heat sink, some air circulation is still needed if not an active cooler. But when going to the expense of watercooling the front of the card, it is wise to spend some effort on cooling the VRMs on the back.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Is the based memory clock reading +1 (3506 or 3505? if using stock?)
> Before reprating any DDU and flashing, open gpuZ and verify that the vid ram is reading +1 there also. Are you using NVD361.75?


- I use 361.75 WHQL
- My modded Bios is stock BIOS with power table of Sheyster bios GM200 ultimate 1.237v.
- GPU-Z is reading :
Default clock => 1000MHz/1753MHz/1089MHz (These were also my values when I installed the card for the firs time)
GPU clock => 1000MHz/1753MHz/1076MHz (These were also my values when I installed the card for the first time)
- AB is reading 3506MHz for the stock memory
- When I set +494Mhz for memory in AB, AB is reading 2001MHz, but GPU-Z is reporting 2000MHz for the memory.
- 3DMark results are reporting 2001MHz (some weeks ago, they reported 2000MHz)
- When I flash back to stock Bios (With stock power table), I can't set 2000MHz (I can set 2001MHz only)

In fact, some weeks ago, i didn't take care about this.
The GPUZ values were the same and I didn't take care about AB reading values (Graphs) (so I couldn't conclude there is an issue ).

But, when I check my 3Dmark links some weeks ago, they are all with Memory at 2000MHz.
If i run 3DMark now, it reporst 2001MHz

Maybe I should try first former drivers versions ?


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Maybe I should try first former drivers versions ?


Same with 361.43


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Same with 361.43


I did again the procedure :
- uninstall AB (i didn't reboot here but it won't change anything, i am sure)
- Uninstall NVD with DDU in safe mode, reboot
- Flash with stock Bios, reboot
- Install 361.75 NVD, reboot
- Reintall AB, reboot.

Same.

So, maybe, i have no issue ??
But why then different accessible memory clocks than some weeks ago ?


----------



## kx11

$#@%^$ my 2nd Gigabyte xtremegaming gpu is suffering from COIL WHINE , no wonder it was running 15c hotter than the other gpu no matter what PCI slot i used with it


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> $#@%^$ my 2nd Gigabyte xtremegaming gpu is suffering from COIL WHINE , no wonder it was running 15c hotter than the other gpu no matter what PCI slot i used with it


How is the coil whine related to temps? 15 degree difference down to the fact its whining does not sound right. Sounds right if it was the top card and the bottoms card heat was rising into it however.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> $#@%^$ my 2nd Gigabyte xtremegaming gpu is suffering from COIL WHINE , no wonder it was running 15c hotter than the other gpu no matter what PCI slot i used with it


I have owned many GPUs going back to a 3Dfx Intense 3D Voodoo. Not once have i had coil wine related to temps. The top card will always be hotter in air cooled. Sometimes a lot hotter. It is sucking the heat off the back of the card below it. An easy fix is having a fan blow fresh air between the cards. Before i got blocks on my cards i had a fan wedged between the power cables to the cards. It blew air between the cards and kept tems pretty much the same on both.

Like this.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> Do you mean the 20 mm is just the block with backplate or the card total?
> 
> You are absolutely right that backplate is just a heat sink, some air circulation is still needed if not an active cooler. But when going to the expense of watercooling the front of the card, it is wise to spend some effort on cooling the VRMs on the back.


20mm is the entire thickness measured installed and running, block+card+backplate.









Best thing about backplates.. can't pizza-finger up the card when handling.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> - I use 361.75 WHQL
> - My modded Bios is stock BIOS with power table of Sheyster bios GM200 ultimate 1.237v.
> - GPU-Z is reading :
> Default clock => 1000MHz/1753MHz/1089MHz (These were also my values when I installed the card for the firs time)
> GPU clock => 1000MHz/1753MHz/1076MHz (These were also my values when I installed the card for the first time)
> - AB is reading 3506MHz for the stock memory
> - When I set +494Mhz for memory in AB, AB is reading 2001MHz, but GPU-Z is reporting 2000MHz for the memory.
> - 3DMark results are reporting 2001MHz (some weeks ago, they reported 2000MHz)
> - When I flash back to stock Bios (With stock power table), I can't set 2000MHz (I can set 2001MHz only)
> 
> In fact, some weeks ago, i didn't take care about this.
> The GPUZ values were the same and I didn't take care about AB reading values (Graphs) (so I couldn't conclude there is an issue ).
> 
> But, when I check my 3Dmark links some weeks ago, they are all with Memory at 2000MHz.
> If i run 3DMark now, it reporst 2001MHz
> 
> Maybe I should try first former drivers versions ?


Strange. Base memory clock is reading incorrectly even when flashed back to the OEM stock bios when using gpuZ (if I follow what you describe). Yep, strange, but if the card is running correctly don;t worry - enjoy.
It is possible that unstable or error-prone (but correctable) memory OC on the rig can foul the sensor write-backs in an irresversible way. when you remove AB (and expecially PX) are you deleting the Profile Folder for each from the install location, eg.
C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\Profiles
and
C:\Program Files (x86)\EVGA\PrecisionX 16\Profiles

??


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Strange. Base memory clock is reading incorrectly even when flashed back to the OEM stock bios when using gpuZ (if I follow what you describe). Yep, strange, but if the card is running correctly don;t worry - enjoy.
> It is possible that unstable or error-prone (but correctable) memory OC on the rig can foul the sensor write-backs in an irresversible way. when you remove AB (and expecially PX) are you deleting the Profile Folder for each from the install location, eg.
> C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\Profiles
> and
> C:\Program Files (x86)\EVGA\PrecisionX 16\Profiles
> 
> ??


I made a mistake above : GPU-Z has always given the values I mentionned, since the beginning I have the card.
GPU-Z reports 2000MHz with +495 in memory clokc in AB, so this is ok.

1000MHz/1753MHz/1076MHz is usual stock values ?


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> when you remove AB (and expecially PX) are you deleting the Profile Folder for each from the install location, eg.
> C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\Profiles
> and
> C:\Program Files (x86)\EVGA\PrecisionX 16\Profiles
> 
> ??


Yes, i did.

to summarize, when i set +495 at memory clock in AB :
GPUz reads 2000MHz
AB reads 2001MHz
Heaven benchmark reads 2000MHz
3DMark reads 2001MHz....

Crazy !


----------



## GRABibus

I checked around to compare : i found in YT this video :






When I set exactly the same values in AB for memory clock as this guy does during the video , he has exactly the same values that I have in AB...
So....


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Yes, i did.
> 
> to summarize, when i set +495 at memory clock in AB :
> GPUz reads 2000MHz
> AB reads 2001MHz
> Heaven benchmark reads 2000MHz
> 3DMark reads 2001MHz....
> 
> Crazy !


Thats nothing to really worry about my card does the same thing on stock bios and modded bios.

Every +2 i add to memory offset it changes gpu-z value

+490 = 1998Mhz gpu-z and 3995Mhz in afterburner
+492 = 1999Mhz gpu-z and 3995Mhz in afterburner
+494 = 2000Mhz gpu-z and 4001Mhz in afterburner
+496 = 2001Mhz gpu-z and 4001Mhz in afterburner
+498 = 2002Mhz gpu-z and 4001Mhz in afterburner
+500 = 2003Mhz gpu-z and 4001Mhz in after burner
+502 = 2004Mhz gpu-z and 4009Mhz in afterburner


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Thats nothing to really worry about my card does the same thing on stock bios and modded bios.


When you set +495 in AB, you have also :
GPUz reads 2000MHz ?
AB reads 2001MHz ?
Heaven benchmark reads 2000MHz ?
3DMark reads 2001MHz ?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> When you set +495 in AB, you have also :
> GPUz reads 2000MHz ?
> AB reads 2001MHz ?
> Heaven benchmark reads 2000MHz ?
> 3DMark reads 2001MHz ?


Don't worry what heaven and 3dmark report. The only thing you should keep a eye on to know what speeds you are running is afterburner and gpu-z sensor tab.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Thats nothing to really worry about my card does the same thing on stock bios and modded bios.
> 
> Every +2 i add to memory offset it changes gpu-z value
> 
> +490 = 1998Mhz
> +492 = 1999Mhz
> +494 = 2000Mhz
> +496 = 2001Mhz
> +498 = 2002Mhz
> +500 = 2003Mhz


OK, this I have also the same
But my question was, why when I set 495 in AB, I have the following strange differnt values depending on softwares :
GPUz reads 2000MHz
AB reads 2001MHz
Heaven benchmark reads 2000MHz
3DMark reads 2001MHz

Can you just set 495 in AB and check what you have in AB monitoring for the memory : 4000MHz or 4001MHz ?
When you launch a combined test of 3DMark (To go faster than a complete test), does you 3DMark report 2000MHz or 2001MHz in results page ?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> OK, this I have also the same
> But my question was, why when I set 495 in AB, I have the following strange differnt values depending on softwares :
> GPUz reads 2000MHz
> AB reads 2001MHz
> Heaven benchmark reads 2000MHz
> 3DMark reads 2001MHz
> 
> Can you just set 495 in AB and check what you have in AB monitoring for the memory : 4000MHz or 4001MHz ?
> When you launch a combined test of 3DMark (To go faster than a complete test), does you 3DMark report 2000MHz or 2001MHz in results page ?


+490 = 1998Mhz gpu-z and 3995Mhz in afterburner
+492 = 1999Mhz gpu-z and 3995Mhz in afterburner
+494 = 2000Mhz gpu-z and 4001Mhz in afterburner
+496 = 2001Mhz gpu-z and 4001Mhz in afterburner
+498 = 2002Mhz gpu-z and 4001Mhz in afterburner
+500 = 2003Mhz gpu-z and 4001Mhz in after burner
+502 = 2004Mhz gpu-z and 4009Mhz in afterburner

since your are in between the bin it could be either 2000Mhz or 2001Mhz i guess...


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> +490 = 1998Mhz gpu-z and 3995Mhz in afterburner
> +492 = 1999Mhz gpu-z and 3995Mhz in afterburner
> +494 = 2000Mhz gpu-z and 4001Mhz in afterburner
> +496 = 2001Mhz gpu-z and 4001Mhz in afterburner
> +498 = 2002Mhz gpu-z and 4001Mhz in afterburner
> +500 = 2003Mhz gpu-z and 4001Mhz in after burner
> +502 = 2004Mhz gpu-z and 4009Mhz in afterburner
> 
> since your are in between the bin it could be either 2000Mhz or 2001Mhz i guess...


Here are mines (in bolt, the differences) :
+490 = 1998Mhz gpu-z and 399*6*Mhz in afterburner
+492 = 1999Mhz gpu-z and 399*6*Mhz in afterburner
+494 = 2000Mhz gpu-z and 4001Mhz in afterburner
+496 = 2001Mhz gpu-z and 4001Mhz in afterburner
+498 = 2002Mhz gpu-z and 4001Mhz in afterburner
+500 = 2003Mhz gpu-z and 4001Mhz in after burner
+502 = 2004Mhz gpu-z and 40*10*Mhz in afterburner

I have the same GPU-Z values as you have. Only some differences in AB (In bolt)

And in 3Dmark, could you also indicate the reported memory clokc value s?
Thank you in advance


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Here are mines (in bolt, the differences) :
> +490 = 1998Mhz gpu-z and 399*6*Mhz in afterburner
> +492 = 1999Mhz gpu-z and 399*6*Mhz in afterburner
> +494 = 2000Mhz gpu-z and 4001Mhz in afterburner
> +496 = 2001Mhz gpu-z and 4001Mhz in afterburner
> +498 = 2002Mhz gpu-z and 4001Mhz in afterburner
> +500 = 2003Mhz gpu-z and 4001Mhz in after burner
> +502 = 2004Mhz gpu-z and 40*10*Mhz in afterburner
> 
> I have the same GPU-Z values as you have. Only some differences in AB (In bolt)
> 
> And in 3Dmark, could you also indicate the reported memory clokc value s?
> Thank you in advance


3dmarks reads the same memory values as gpu-z does.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 3dmarks reads the same memory values as gpu-z does.


OK...
for me not.
It did 3 weeks ago, but not anymore..something has happened on my card....

For example :
+494 = 2000Mhz gpu-z and 4001Mhz in afterburner
I have 2001MHz in 3Dmark (Not 2000MHz).

3 weeks ago it was 2000MHz....


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> OK...
> for me not.
> It did 3 weeks ago, but not anymore..something has happened on my card....
> 
> For example :
> +494 = 2000Mhz gpu-z and 4001Mhz in afterburner
> I have 2001MHz in 3Dmark (Not 2000MHz).
> 
> 3 weeks ago it was 2000MHz....


Thats nothing to worry about. 3dmark does not always get the clock speeds correct.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Other than OCD, is this difference having any impact? Seems like the type of thing that wouldn't make any real difference.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Other than OCD, is this difference having any impact? Seems like the type of thing that wouldn't make any real difference.


What is OCD ?

It is just to understand why those frequencies changed on my card from one day to another and to ensure there is no big issue.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> What is OCD ?


Sorry, needed a smilie there.









Obsessive-compulsive disorder, where the least little trivial details become all consuming. Just kidding, of course, that a little 1Mhz clock difference isn't worth bothering with. I'm pretty sure my rig has done the same thing, but it's one of those things like why doesn't my CPU read exactly 4600MHz when on 100 strap/46X multiplier - it's always off a little. Just the way things are.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Sorry, needed a smilie there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obsessive-compulsive disorder, where the least little trivial details become all consuming. Just kidding, of course, that a little 1Mhz clock difference isn't worth bothering with. I'm pretty sure my rig has done the same thing, but it's one of those things like why doesn't my CPU read exactly 4600MHz when on 100 strap/46X multiplier - it's always off a little. Just the way things are.












Me too, my Bclk is 100MHz in BIOS and 99,9Mhz in CPUZ...So I haven't exactly my nice 4,7GHz


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Thats nothing to worry about. 3dmark does not always get the clock speeds correct.


Ok, thanks for your answers.

I am jealous with your 1405MHz at 1,17V....








I can't even be stable in games with 1380MHz at 1,18V.
I need 1,21V for 1390MHz....

That's the way our TITANX or CPU's are..Lottery behavior !


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Ok, thanks for your answers.
> 
> I am jealous with your 1405MHz at 1,17V....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't even be stable in games with 1380MHz at 1,18V.
> I need 1,21V for 1390MHz....
> 
> *That's the way our TITANX or CPU's are..Lottery behavior* !


lol yep my cpu is not like your's., im jealous.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Thats nothing to really worry about my card does the same thing on stock bios and modded bios.
> 
> Every +2 i add to memory offset it changes gpu-z value
> 
> +490 = 1998Mhz gpu-z and 3995Mhz in afterburner
> +492 = 1999Mhz gpu-z and 3995Mhz in afterburner
> +494 = 2000Mhz gpu-z and 4001Mhz in afterburner
> +496 = 2001Mhz gpu-z and 4001Mhz in afterburner
> +498 = 2002Mhz gpu-z and 4001Mhz in afterburner
> +500 = 2003Mhz gpu-z and 4001Mhz in after burner
> +502 = 2004Mhz gpu-z and 4009Mhz in afterburner


wait - wut? offest works off a GDDR5/2 ratio and gpuZ work off a DDR5/4 ratio... so +2 in offset will be +1 in gpuZ. AB is a GDDR5/2 ratio Or is that a Captain Obvious moment?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> wait - wut? offest works off a GDDR5/2 ratio and gpuZ work off a DDR5/4 ratio... so +2 in offset will be +1 in gpuZ. AB is a GDDR5/2 ratio Or is that a Captain Obvious moment?


http://www.geeks3d.com/20100613/tutorial-gpu-tools-and-gpu-memory-clock-real-and-effective-speeds-demystified/

Titan x stock memory speeds

Real memory speed: 1753Mhz
Effective DDR memory speed: 3506Mhz
Effective QDR memory speed: 7012Mhz


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> http://www.geeks3d.com/20100613/tutorial-gpu-tools-and-gpu-memory-clock-real-and-effective-speeds-demystified/
> 
> Titan x stock memory speeds
> 
> Real memory speed: 1753Mhz
> Effective DDR memory speed: 3506Mhz
> Effective QDR memory speed: 7012Mhz


yeah - I think that's what I'm saying. when you change the ram "speed" by 2 in AB (ddr ratio) gpuZ _frequency_ changes by 1 and effective changes by 4.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - I think that's what I'm saying. when you change the ram "speed" by 2 in AB (ddr ratio) gpuZ _frequency_ changes by 1 and effective changes by 4.


after burner reads the effective DDR speed so that changes real memory speed x2 and QDR speed would be x4. Right? .... IDK i think im thinking too hard. lol


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> *Other than OCD*, is this difference having any impact?


LOL! I don't think I've ever seen this many posts over a 1 MHz difference.


----------



## Shogon

Getting the feeling I should sell my Titan-X







, but considering it is an Nvidia Titan X and not an EVGA (or other) I may just be better holding onto it considering the warranty isn't transferable. With the way things are lately I barely have time to play a game, and if I do manage to sit at my PC I just get tired. Plus I haven't been playing many modern games at all lately since they hardly interest me, so GPU requirements for the games I do play (or attempt to) are rather low.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Getting the feeling I should sell my Titan-X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but considering it is an Nvidia Titan X and not an EVGA (or other) I may just be better holding onto it considering the warranty isn't transferable. With the way things are lately I barely have time to play a game, and if I do manage to sit at my PC I just get tired. Plus I haven't been playing many modern games at all lately since they hardly interest me, so GPU requirements for the games I do play (or attempt to) are rather low.


Unless you are strapped for cash, I wouldn't advise selling. Sure you may not need the power of the Titan X now, but it also means that you won't have to look at getting a new graphics card for the next couple of years. I would sit tight and take comfort in knowing that your GPU is going to serve you well for years to come.


----------



## jminternelia

Is there a shortage or something? Every place is sold out, locally and online. I picked one up alongside an ek block a couple weeks ago, decided to get a second set - all sold out. One vendor said stock has become very limited, they expect late February to be back in stock. Anyone have any idea what is going on?


----------



## xTesla1856

Mine do 1384 game stable with 1.15 Volts


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jminternelia*
> 
> Is there a shortage or something? Every place is sold out, locally and online. I picked one up alongside an ek block a couple weeks ago, decided to get a second set - all sold out. One vendor said stock has become very limited, they expect late February to be back in stock. Anyone have any idea what is going on?


Rumor on the street is we may see new Pascal cards soon. Possibly starting with a new Titan card. I have heard dates ranging from end of February to some time in April. All rumors so far.


----------



## Jpmboy

June.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> June.


I think it will be sooner than June 1.


----------



## GRABibus

Huummm...It seems that I will have to spend again some money


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Mine do 1384 game stable with 1.15 Volts


----------



## Anders-1500

Hello!

I'm about to flash my two titans in SLI mode but my motherboard has a PLX chip (EVGA Z170 classified).

I red something about identifying the adresses; could someone help to identify which addresses to use from the screen dump below?


jpg images

Sorry if I'm asking a stupid question, but I would like to take any caution there is.

Thanks in advance!

BR
Anders


----------



## xTesla1856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anders-1500*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> I'm about to flash my two titans in SLI mode but my motherboard has a PLX chip (EVGA Z170 classified).
> 
> I red something about identifying the adresses; could someone help to identify which addresses to use from the screen dump below?
> 
> 
> jpg images
> 
> Sorry if I'm asking a stupid question, but I would like to take any caution there is.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> BR
> Anders


Just remember that in your case, <0> and <2> are your Titans. Use those two indexes when flashing.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> Unless you are strapped for cash, I wouldn't advise selling. Sure you may not need the power of the Titan X now, but it also means that you won't have to look at getting a new graphics card for the next couple of years. I would sit tight and take comfort in knowing that your GPU is going to serve you well for years to come.


I'm not exactly strapped for cash currently. I just figure since I'm not using it that much at all, I could sell it and put that towards a newer GPU and monitor in the future with HBM and display port 1.3.

The main thing I'm interested in is displayport 1.3 monitors coming next year or earlier. That way I can have a high refresh rate, high resolution, and the newer DP standard setup and feel better holding onto it for a few years. Downside is I'd have to get a new GPU that supports it.

Meh. Maybe I'll just do as you said and hold onto it for a few years and see how things go. Maybe then I can wait for the refresh of 20nm/16nm cards or whatever new archtiture is out by then.Its not like my Swift is a bad monitor, I just want to see how Ultrawide curved screens are, or even 4k 95Hz or so depending on how displayport 1.3 is utilized.


----------



## Anders-1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Just remember that in your case, <0> and <2> are your Titans. Use those two indexes when flashing.


Thank you for the clarification:thumb:

BR
Anders


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I think it will be sooner than June 1.


I hope so!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anders-1500*
> 
> Hello!
> I'm about to flash my two titans in SLI mode but my motherboard has a PLX chip (EVGA Z170 classified).
> I red something about identifying the adresses; could someone help to identify which addresses to use from the screen dump below?
> 
> jpg images
> 
> Sorry if I'm asking a stupid question, but I would like to take any caution there is.
> Thanks in advance!
> BR
> Anders


you good? Or still need help?


----------



## Anders-1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I hope so!
> you good? Or still need help?


I haven't tried it yet but I think that should do it.

Thanks


----------



## Sylord

Hi guys First i want to say my english is not the best so pls excuse if you something don't understand i really don't know much about your grammatics over there. ^^

But now to my Question i never flashed a Graphic Card but at this point where im now i wanna do this but i got a asus titan x so doeas it also works with the evga Bios ?
Maybe a stupid question but im just not sure in my opinion it should work but what does the masters say ?^^
Got 110 % power in asus gpu tweak 1325 boost clock at 1239 mv with a memory on 7720 and max temp under last like 63°C (after running houers by 100% like the benchmarks pushing it there.) the tweak say's the power consumation is just at 107 % but i can't go higher otherwise some of my games don't fit with it (Video Driver Crashes on Ark Evoved and heaven Benchmark)my thoughts are that thats the limit (idle temp of my card is 24-30° <- depends on Room tempture 18-24







after a few houers normal pc use not Gaming and stuff logically) my board is a asrock oc formula h170 and im working with Win10 just by the way (i will post my rig later im just into it and im burning for this answer







) so would it work with the bios for 425W ?

Thanks for answers Sy


----------



## Jpmboy

put the bios in the nvflash folder. Make sure you are using this version of nvflash: NVFlash_Certs_Bypassed_v5.227_x64
for 2 cards:
Disable SLI
Disable drivers in device manager
nvflash --protect off (it will prompt you for the card index number, always flash the card w/o the video cable first - just in case)
nvflash -i1 -6 romname (hiy "Y" when asked)
nvflash --protectoff (next index number)
nvflash -i0 -6 romname (hit "Y" when asked)
exit admin prompt
enable drivers in device manager
do not enable sli yet!
restart
enable SLI
restart
easy.

@Anders-1500 your index numbers are 2 and 0. Always best to flash the card WITHOUT the video cable first (after disabling SLI)

@Sylord - issue the protectoff command, and be sure to use the "-6" modifier.

I prefer this version of NVFlash "NVFlash_Certs_Bypassed_v5.227_x64" - no automatic driver disabling - more "old-school". Works on Tx and 980Ti.

instructions are also in the OP


----------



## Lynkdev

How do I determine if my cpu oc or mod bios is causing instability please? Heaven crashes randomly but real bench and aida are fine for hours.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## SteezyTN

So I'm going to order a pump to add to my loop and since I'm doing that, im going to order and replace the thermal paste with some kyronaut. Would it be worth it to replace the VRAM and VRM thermal pads as well? What should I order for that? I'm using an EK acetal/nickel block, and the red backplates. Thanks


----------



## Mr-Dark

Hey guys!

I just seen this thread today! and wanna give some help with Custom bios for good people here









If someone willing to try my bios here it

Titan-X--Dark.zip 150k .zip file


Here is the change log for that bios as ( many Pro user's here )

1- Boost Disable and the clock will be 1405mhz for all card.
2- Memory clock is 3.7ghz for both P02 and P00 profile ( the P00 is a Folding profile )
3- The voltage is 1.281v and all missing voltage slider Unlocked. ( the card still report 1.275v max as all Maxwell card's )
4-the TDP is 440W at 100% slider and up to 450W after maxing the TDP slider to 102%.. ( 75W from the mobo slot + 175W from the 6Pin + 200W from the 8Pin )
5-Boost and clock state all set to 1405mhz to avoid any crash while the card switching between the CLK profile.
6- the card still IDLE at low clock/voltage as stock bios.
7-Temp limit is 84c
8- Simply use any OC software to push the clock farther until the card crash!

If someone willing to try it and give some Feedback I will really appreciate that


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So I'm going to order a pump to add to my loop and since I'm doing that, im going to order and replace the thermal paste with some kyronaut. Would it be worth it to replace the VRAM and VRM thermal pads as well? What should I order for that? I'm using an EK acetal/nickel block, and the red backplates. Thanks


Fuji Poly pads. Thickness needed is right in the EK block install instructions.


----------



## Silent Scone

I may invest in Fuji Poly next time round, never really saw the benefit on reference cards.


----------



## Klunt Bumskrint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> I just seen this thread today! and wanna give some help with Custom bios for good people here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If someone willing to try my bios here it
> 
> Titan-X--Dark.zip 150k .zip file
> 
> 
> Here is the change log for that bios as ( many Pro user's here )
> 
> 1- Boost Disable and the clock will be 1405mhz for all card.
> 2- Memory clock is 3.7ghz for both P02 and P00 profile ( the P00 is a Folding profile )
> 3- The voltage is 1.281v and all missing voltage slider Unlocked. ( the card still report 1.275v max as all Maxwell card's )
> 4-the TDP is 440W at 100% slider and up to 450W after maxing the TDP slider to 102%.. ( 75W from the mobo slot + 175W from the 6Pin + 200W from the 8Pin )
> 5-Boost and clock state all set to 1405mhz to avoid any crash while the card switching between the CLK profile.
> 6- the card still IDLE at low clock/voltage as stock bios.
> 7-Temp limit is 84c
> 8- Simply use any OC software to push the clock farther until the card crash!
> 
> If someone willing to try it and give some Feedback I will really appreciate that


So are the power limit and voltage sliders in afterburner inactive?


----------



## Sylord

Thanks to jpmboy.








I changed now To msi Afterburner but It doesn't show me the voltages and the right Mhz "number" of the memory someone an idea ? (im using the bios from sheyster) edit hm now it works strange ^^ was 0 everywehere)


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Fuji Poly pads. Thickness needed is right in the EK block install instructions.


Awesome thanks. Also, could you possible link me to the correct ones? I noticed that they have different versions of the same 0.5mm thickness ones. Like different names and such. I know I'm looking for 100mm long and 0.5mm thick, but that's confusing lol thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Awesome thanks. Also, could you possible link me to the correct ones? I noticed that they have different versions of the same 0.5mm thickness ones. Like different names and such. I know I'm looking for 100mm long and 0.5mm thick, but that's confusing lol thanks


the 11kw stuff is fine. the 17k-w material is th4e best, but very expensive.
http://www.performance-pcs.com/fujipoly-sarcon-xr-e-thermal-padding-mosfet-block-size-sheet-100-x-15-x-0-5mm.html


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klunt Bumskrint*
> 
> So are the power limit and voltage sliders in afterburner inactive?


Hello

The TDP slider up to 102% Max and the voltage slider is inactive..


----------



## xixou

I personally prefer to keep the adaptive feature of both CPU's and GPU's.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the 11kw stuff is fine. the 17k-w material is th4e best, but very expensive.
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/fujipoly-sarcon-xr-e-thermal-padding-mosfet-block-size-sheet-100-x-15-x-0-5mm.html


dang. $8 times 3 is a lot for two cards lol. And that's not including ones for the backplates. What kind of temp decrease would I find from these vs the EK ones? Or should I just use the ones I have on there already, or just buy new EK ones? Thanks for the help man


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> dang. $8 times 3 is a lot for two cards lol. And that's not including ones for the backplates. What kind of temp decrease would I find from these vs the EK ones? Or should I just use the ones I have on there already, or just buy new EK ones? Thanks for the help man


Maybe 1°c drop.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So I'm going to order a pump to add to my loop and since I'm doing that, im going to order and replace the thermal paste with some kyronaut. Would it be worth it to replace the VRAM and VRM thermal pads as well? What should I order for that? I'm using an EK acetal/nickel block, and the red backplates. Thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I may invest in Fuji Poly next time round, never really saw the benefit on reference cards.


As far as I see it performance of Titan X with watercooling is not limited by elements getting too hot but by maximum voltage provided to the card. To get to the heat limiting performance one would have to make hard mod, changing the resistor value controlling the voltage. It thus does not make sense to apply the best thermal paste and pads unless somebody is fixated on cooling the elements and wants to shave some degrees.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> dang. $8 times 3 is a lot for two cards lol. And that's not including ones for the backplates. What kind of temp decrease would I find from these vs the EK ones? Or should I just use the ones I have on there already, or just buy new EK ones? Thanks for the help man


not needed at all for the back plates. And there really is no way to see the effect on a TX. The 980TiKPE has DTS on the 2 VRM sections which are read by AID64. I can't compare to EK pads (I have a bag full if anybody needs any







). But, if you go by manuf spec numbers, the std EK pads are 5K-w. Fuji mid grade are 11 K-w. Fuji Extreme is 17K-w.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> As far as I see it performance of Titan X with watercooling is not limited by elements getting too hot but by maximum voltage provided to the card. To get to the heat limiting performance one would have to make hard mod, changing the resistor value controlling the voltage. It thus does not make sense to apply the best thermal paste and pads unless somebody is fixated on cooling the elements and wants to shave some degrees.


erm... waaay back in March of 2015 (TX launch) I ran a uniblock before full cover blocks were available. Simply said, the core temp is easy to control... the red box will get VERY hot VERY fast (>90C by Infrared thermo) and the yellow > 80C but not as fast. Ram - no problem, a fan cooled them nicely.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> not needed at all for the back plates. And there really is no way to see the effect on a TX. The 980TiKPE has DTS on the 2 VRM sections which are read by AID64. I can't compare to EK pads (I have a bag full if anybody needs any
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). But, if you go by manuf spec numbers, the std EK pads are 5K-w. Fuji mid grade are 11 K-w. Fuji Extreme is 17K-w.


I decided to stick with just upgrading the thermal paste. However, what would you like for some of those thermal pads? I would like to replace mine.

Also, I've come to the conclusion that my loop is not performing to its greatest potential due to two possible things:

1) not enough flow, which is why I just ordered a second top to add make it a two pump loop, and

2) I applied to much dang thermal paste when I did the star pattern.

At 1.174v, my top card is hitting 51c with gaming, and 46c for the bottom card. Both cards are in a parallel config. This is absurd lol! Hopefully that Kyronaut with the pea method will drop temps significantly.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I decided to stick with just upgrading the thermal paste. However, what would you like for some of those thermal pads? I would like to replace mine.
> 
> Also, I've come to the conclusion that my loop is not performing to its greatest potential due to two possible things:
> 
> 1) not enough flow, which is why I just ordered a second top to add make it a two pump loop, and
> 
> 2) I applied to much dang thermal paste when I did the star pattern.
> 
> At 1.174v, my top card is hitting 51c with gaming, and 46c for the bottom card. Both cards are in a parallel config. This is absurd lol! Hopefully that Kyronaut with the pea method will drop temps significantly.


why do you think you need to replace the Ek pads you have? They are reusable... just put a spec of TIM on the pad if you think they have dried out.
From what you describe, before removing the block, I think a better investment is an in-line T-sensor in the loop. If your cards are running >20C above coolant temp... only then do the cards need new tim, and maybe pads. I only put TIM on the memory power section (red box) and used EK on everything else. Remember, higher flux numbers only help if the cooler acts as more than a heatsink.

these cards have been folding since Saturday at 1487MHz... 10-15C above coolant temp. Tim is Gelid Extreme.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> why do you think you need to replace the Ek pads you have? They are reusable... just put a spec of TIM on the pad if you think they have dried out.
> From what you describe, before removing the block, I think a better investment is an in-line T-sensor in the loop. If your cards are running >20C above coolant temp... only then do the cards need new tim, and maybe pads. I only put TIM on the memory power section (red box) and used EK on everything else. Remember, higher flux numbers only help if the cooler acts as more than a heatsink.
> 
> these cards have been folding since Saturday at 1487MHz... 10-15C above coolant temp. Tim is Gelid Extreme.


I do have temp sensors in there. Coolant reaches about 38C when running 1.274v. However, I lowered it down to 1.274, and temps are reaching about 33c. My ambient is 20c.

I've been playing BF4 at 4K for the PST hour, and card temps are reaching 52c and 48c. Something is seriously wrong here, especially when I'm only running 1.174.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I do have temp sensors in there. Coolant reaches about 38C when running 1.274v. However, I lowered it down to 1.274, and temps are reaching about 33c. My ambient is 20c.
> 
> I've been playing BF4 at 4K for the PST hour, and card temps are reaching 52c and 48c. Something is seriously wrong here, especially when I'm only running 1.174.


what is the coolant temp when the cards are reaching 52 and 48C?? 38C... then it's more likely the loop, not the cards.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what is the coolant temp when the cards are reaching 52 and 48C?? 38C... then it's more likely the loop, not the cards.


Sorry, I meant to say I lowered it to 1.174. At 1.174, water temps were reaching 33c, giving me 52 and 48c. 33c for fans running above 1100 RPM is ridiculous.

I know you have more rads than me, but for you too be running 1.274 and having water temps of like 27c, something seemes like my setup has something wrong.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Sorry, I meant to say I lowered it to 1.174. At 1.174, water temps were reaching 33c, giving me 52 and 48c. 33c for fans running above 1100 RPM is ridiculous.
> 
> I know you have more rads than me, but for you too be running 1.274 and having water temps of like 27c, something seemes like my setup has something wrong.


put another pump in the loop - I bet it's low flow rate. You have a TON of rad space!


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Or jpmboy runs a cooler


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Or jpmboy runs a cooler


I do, but not ATM. Winter!


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> put another pump in the loop - I bet it's low flow rate.


Yeah, that's what VSG was telling me. That why I ordered the koolance FM18D flow meter and got a top for my D5 I have just sitting around. My order was shipped out today, so I'll be adding them to my loop probably next week when I have time.

Plus I think for the "high" temps on my two cards is mainly due to too much paste. I'm telling you, I put way to much on them lol. I'm going to do the pea methods like everyone suggest. It seems like no matter how much little or too much with the star method, it'll always be too much.

Thanks again for all the help.

I know I'm blowing up this thread will all my post. It shouldn't be done here, so I apologize.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Yeah, that's what VSG was telling me. That why I ordered the koolance FM18D flow meter and got a top for my D5 I have just sitting around. My order was shipped out today, so I'll be adding them to my loop probably next week when I have time.
> 
> Plus I think for the "high" temps on my two cards is mainly due to too much paste. I'm telling you, I put way to much on them lol. I'm going to do the pea methods like everyone suggest. It seems like no matter how much little or too much with the star method, it'll always be too much.
> 
> Thanks again for all the help.
> 
> I know I'm blowing up this thread will all my post. It shouldn't be done here, so I apologize.


it's a TitanX thread - this is what it is for!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Sorry, I meant to say I lowered it to 1.174. At 1.174, water temps were reaching 33c, giving me 52 and 48c. 33c for fans running above 1100 RPM is ridiculous.
> 
> I know you have more rads than me, but for you too be running 1.274 and having water temps of like 27c, something seemes like my setup has something wrong.


I have 2 D5s and my maximum water temperature with the cards at that voltage is generally around 29c-30c. Both cards max when bouncing near the refresh at 144hz is around 30-35c.

So your water temps aren't that bad, it's your card temps. Adding another pump to the loop should help with that as JP has suggested, but your water temps likely won't drop down much further.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I have 2 D5s and my maximum water temperature with the cards at that voltage is generally around 29c-30c. Both cards max when bouncing near the refresh at 144hz is around 30-35c.
> 
> So your water temps aren't that bad, it's your card temps. Adding another pump to the loop should help with that as JP has suggested, but your water temps likely won't drop down much further.


yeah- remounting the waterblocks is always worth a try...


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I have 2 D5s and my maximum water temperature with the cards at that voltage is generally around 29c-30c. Both cards max when bouncing near the refresh at 144hz is around 30-35c.
> 
> So your water temps aren't that bad, it's your card temps. Adding another pump to the loop should help with that as JP has suggested, but your water temps likely won't drop down much further.


With a delta over 15c, that's pretty bad lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> With a delta over 15c, that's pretty bad lol


yeah, 8-10C delta id more in line - difference between the cards is pretty high for parallel too. Looks like a block mount and loop improvement is needed.


----------



## Silent Scone

It's not great, no. Room temperature here is normally around 20-23c in the evenings. When both cards are going at it, the norm is around 27-28c in line. Trouble is with the external 1080mm it's pretty good at it's job so the room temperature tends to suffer as a result. Need to get a window or two open lol


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah, 8-10C delta id more in line - difference between the cards is pretty high for parallel too. Looks like a block mount and loop improvement is needed.


Do you remember this post (quoted below)? There's about 680mm more rad space than me. However, whenever I apply thermal paste and then reapplied it, mine always looked like this lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> i had same problem, bought watercooled titans from guy, in my system 560+560+360+360 all of them push pull, titans was reaching up to ~55C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after removing block and applied thin layer of thermal paste got 38-39C on both of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the picture of previous owner thermal paste apply


----------



## Silent Scone

Ah yes the peanut butter method. On the chokes too, very nice. Just needs some jelly.


----------



## Sylord

Hm with all your talkings about the Vram temps so what you think will they reach with a full cover block from ek water blocks inc. backplate wich i dont think makes a diffrence but maybe ?when running at 1.274 V with 1550 mhz you think it's acceptable to use it always ? (maybe can go higher ? Never reached more than 60° after a few houers of gaming)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Do you remember this post (quoted below)? There's about 680mm more rad space than me. However, whenever I apply thermal paste and then reapplied it, mine always looked like this lol.


oh that's obscene.








(gonna take lots of cleaning to get all that collateral TIM)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sylord*
> 
> Hm with all your talkings about the Vram temps so what you think will they reach with a full cover block from ek water blocks inc. backplate wich i dont think makes a diffrence but maybe ?when running at 1.274 V with 1550 mhz you think it's acceptable to use it always ? (maybe can go higher ? Never reached more than 60° after a few houers of gaming)


EK full cover blocks have vrm cooling. RAM does not get very hot and is actively cooled also. no worries.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> oh that's obscene.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (gonna take lots of cleaning to get all that collateral TIM)
> EK full cover blocks have vrm cooling. RAM does not get very hot and is actively cooled also. no worries.


He meant VRMs on the back side of the card and the need for backplate, no? For such heavy overclocking the backplate is good protection even if it is just a heatsink which requires some air flow. My backplate temp. follows the watercooled GPU temp meaning that VRMs are getting hot.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> He meant VRMs on the back side of the card and the need for backplate, no? For such heavy overclocking the backplate is good protection even if it is just a heatsink which requires some air flow. My backplate temp. follows the watercooled GPU temp meaning that VRMs are getting hot.


VRMs get very hot. That's a given (the AOR is over 100C tho, so not to worry). Back plates look great, protect the PCB and have some modest cooling capacity.
Sure, the backside of the PCB is worth covering with a Bp... but most cooling is thru the contact surfaces on the coldplate (waterblock).
The stock backplate on a 980Ti Kingpiun is ventilated so may provide more cooling since it can shed heat a bit better than an solid plate.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

You have to use your own screws to make it work, and all of the holes don't line up without doing a little drilling, but an EVGA backplate will work on a T-X with EK full cover block. It's ventilated as well. and $15 cheaper than the EK backplate. I couldn't find black EKs when I did my T-Xs, so went with the EVGA.


----------



## xTesla1856

Does anyone know of a store in Europe that has EVGA Hybrid coolers and backplates in stock? I've been checking EVGA Germany but they've been out of stock for months now. Also, will a 980Ti hybrid kit work with the Titan X no problem?


----------



## Thum8er

Sooo hey guys I was just wondering if these temps are at all valid.

Running a 4930k @ 4.7ghz and Titan X in SLI one Loop with two D5 Pumps.
One Pump running the water from the reservoir to 480rad then to my gpus from there my second pump carries the water to my cpu then to my 360 Rad.

SO in totall I have 840 rad "survice" all set on a push configuration.

Blocks I am using are EK-Full Cover Blocks , I think Acetal.

My GPUS reach 51 degrees celcius under full load never exeeded that temperature. running them at 1450Mhz at 1.237V/1.242V.

My room temp is around 22-25 degrees Celcius. Keep in mind the cpu is a Ivy-bridge sooo those suckers... produce an obsene amount of heat after a certain OC threshhold.

Kind Regards

Thum8er


----------



## cobz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thum8er*
> 
> Sooo hey guys I was just wondering if these temps are at all valid.
> 
> Running a 4930k @ 4.7ghz and Titan X in SLI one Loop with two D5 Pumps.
> One Pump running the water from the reservoir to 480rad then to my gpus from there my second pump carries the water to my cpu then to my 360 Rad.
> 
> SO in totall I have 840 rad "survice" all set on a push configuration.
> 
> Blocks I am using are EK-Full Cover Blocks , I think Acetal.
> 
> My GPUS reach 51 degrees celcius under full load never exeeded that temperature. running them at 1450Mhz at 1.237V/1.242V.
> 
> My room temp is around 22-25 degrees Celcius. Keep in mind the cpu is a Ivy-bridge sooo those suckers... produce an obsene amount of heat after a certain OC threshhold.
> 
> Kind Regards
> 
> Thum8er


I almost have the same setup as you, I have a i7 4930k running at 4.8ghz and 2 Titan X sli running at 1430mhz with stock voltage. My Titans never break 40c under load, they are in the low 30's. I have dual d5 pumps with 2 480 rads, one for each gpu and a 360 rad for cpu. Your temps are good though..







If you want your temps lower then throw in another rad if you can and your temps will come down.


----------



## xixou

Very good low temps ^^


----------



## Nunzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Does anyone know of a store in Europe that has EVGA Hybrid coolers and backplates in stock? I've been checking EVGA Germany but they've been out of stock for months now. Also, will a 980Ti hybrid kit work with the Titan X no problem?


Yes on the hybrid kit working with titan x..........

I have 2 NVidia reference cards with hybrid kits installed


----------



## HatallaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Rumor on the street is we may see new Pascal cards soon. Possibly starting with a new Titan card. I have heard dates ranging from end of February to some time in April. All rumors so far.


But seeing how the nvidia screwed us over with the Ti 3 month after the Tx, I doubt many will jump on the next Titan right away.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> But seeing how the nvidia screwed us over with the Ti 3 month after the Tx, I doubt many will jump on the next Titan right away.


Personally think the ti ppl get screwed on how short lived their vram are

780ti dead, 980ti borderline enough for 1440p.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> But seeing how the nvidia screwed us over with the Ti 3 month after the Tx, I doubt many will jump on the next Titan right away.


If, as estimated, the next Titan performance = 2 x Titan X lots of people owning single Titan X will be trying to jump afap. I have dual Titan X SLI so no big rush but bit later a jump to the new Titan SLI will be necessary. Provided of course the next Titan price is similar to Titan X.

By the way, dual GPU next Titan would be most welcomed. Provided the premium over dual SLI is reasonable.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> But seeing how the nvidia screwed us over with the Ti 3 month after the Tx, I doubt many will jump on the next Titan right away.


I got my TX cards a day or two befor the Ti cards came out. Fully aware they where comming. I dont feel screwed over at all. If you purchased the TX for 1080p gaming, well, a fool and his money. But for those of us at much higher reosutions the extra VRAM and cores makes a difference. Keep in mind that a Ti is as fast as a TX because ots clocked a fair bit higher. Clock for clock the TX is pretty much always faster. Especially at well above 1080p. I got exactly what i wanted and expected.


----------



## Sheyster

I will almost certainly buy a Titan "P" on release day. FWIW the best of the 3 Titan X's I had ASIC-wise was from nVidia direct (75.5). That card was game stable at 1405 undervolted to 1.15v. It could hit 1500 at 1.274v.


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thum8er*
> 
> Sooo hey guys I was just wondering if these temps are at all valid.
> 
> Running a 4930k @ 4.7ghz and Titan X in SLI one Loop with two D5 Pumps.
> One Pump running the water from the reservoir to 480rad then to my gpus from there my second pump carries the water to my cpu then to my 360 Rad.
> 
> SO in totall I have 840 rad "survice" all set on a push configuration.
> 
> Blocks I am using are EK-Full Cover Blocks , I think Acetal.
> 
> My GPUS reach 51 degrees celcius under full load never exeeded that temperature. running them at 1450Mhz at 1.237V/1.242V.
> 
> My room temp is around 22-25 degrees Celcius. Keep in mind the cpu is a Ivy-bridge sooo those suckers... produce an obsene amount of heat after a certain OC threshhold.
> 
> Kind Regards
> 
> Thum8er


IMHO you're not going to much better GPU temps in one loop; that 4.7 GHz 4930K is probably the limiting factor.


----------



## HatallaS

Looking at the many reviews online of Ti and Tx the FPS counts are usually within 5, for 300$ difference I would have waited personally. I had no faith in them releasing the Ti. Now I am happy with it, it benches pretty high, but I am not seeing the FPS numbers others are, Titania why when I am done putting the loop together I will try every Bios.
And I do use 1440p and for me the only wait to play is at ultra.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> Looking at the many reviews online of Ti and Tx the FPS counts are usually within 5, for 300$ difference I would have waited personally. I had no faith in them releasing the Ti. Now I am happy with it, it benches pretty high, but I am not seeing the FPS numbers others are, Titania why when I am done putting the loop together I will try every Bios.
> And I do use 1440p and for me the only wait to play is at ultra.


Those benchmarks are at 1200ish boost clocks on TX vs 1400ish on Ti. Typical TX will do 1400-1500 with OC. Ti wont do any faster. Clock for clock, they are not that close. And at 5760x1080 I am over 6GB VRAM on some game I play. 4K users will need more yet.

In the end it does not really matter. I have the solution I want at a price I was willing to pay. And it really does not matter weather or not you think it's worth it or not. I do, and I can afford it. Simple as that.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> But seeing how the nvidia screwed us over with the Ti 3 month after the Tx, I doubt many will jump on the next Titan right away.


I bought my TitanXs after I bought my 980Ti.


----------



## xTesla1856

I got mine after getting fed up with waiting for 980Ti's to launch in Switzerland and after having nothing but issues with a MSi 980Ti 6G. So far, my Titan Experience has been amazing, and I plan to stick with the series.


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Those benchmarks are at 1200ish boost clocks on TX vs 1400ish on Ti. Typical TX will do 1400-1500 with OC. Ti wont do any faster. Clock for clock, they are not that close. And at 5760x1080 I am over 6GB VRAM on some game I play. 4K users will need more yet.
> 
> In the end it does not really matter. I have the solution I want at a price I was willing to pay. And it really does not matter weather or not you think it's worth it or not. I do, and I can afford it. Simple as that.


That's what I don't get about 95% of the reviews and benchmarking going on with the major sites and channels. You see huge overclocks (air and water) for the 980 Ti, while the TITAN X is almost always running with the stock cooler and no overclock. I don't know about you, but I didn't spend over a grand on a TITAN X to baby it. In a few years, it will be close to worthless anyway, so why put it on mothballs?

Anyway, I was playing Black Ops 3 the other day in 1440p and the VRAM was exceeding 10.5 GB. I figure it's just dumping textures in there for later use, but still...10.5GB!


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> That's what I don't get about 95% of the reviews and benchmarking going on with the major sites and channels. You see huge overclocks (air and water) for the 980 Ti, while the TITAN X is almost always running with the stock cooler and no overclock. I don't know about you, but I didn't spend over a grand on a TITAN X to baby it. In a few years, it will be close to worthless anyway, so why put it on mothballs?
> 
> Anyway, I was playing Black Ops 3 the other day in 1440p and the VRAM was exceeding 10.5 GB. I figure it's just dumping textures in there for later use, but still...10.5GB!


Black OPS 3 SLI, two cards, graphic settings maxed out, 4k, both cards top out at 9.5GB and stay around 9.3GB.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

GTA V in triple screen maxed out 8x AA, around 10-11GB VRAM. At 4x AA 6-8 GB VRAM.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> GTA V in triple screen maxed out 8x AA, around 10-11GB VRAM. At 4x AA 6-8 GB VRAM.


I changed the Nvidia settings, 2x SuperSample, maxed out rest of settings, VSync on so I can use GSync, framerate capped at 59 FPS, 4k, 9.8GB both cards.


----------



## X4er0

i'm back!!!!

Next GPU conversation, ofcourse we buy the best, you are in the Titan X thread, more crazy people next to me because i'm not special bought the titan x because they give money for the best.

My friend bought 980ti and said to me "my gpu is faster, i get blabla fps more than you with your titan x" i said "that's comparing the budget car with more horsepower but smaller engine than my car" is not fair, mine came from factory 300hp 5 cylinder and your car is cheaper and have 5 cylinders tunded to get 330hp so people think it's the better deal but if you check internet your engine is made out of weaker/ cheaper materials, i have the "real" one, i can tune my engine way past 330hp blablabla

So we talked and he said with a fake laugh, you are going to buy the best pascal right, not going to wait for the real one....... what is real, the 980ti is the fake one ****er, the titan x is the real one so when pascal comes i buy the best and you will buy the crippled brother.

p.s. i'm drunk as usual btw so pardon my typing


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I changed the Nvidia settings, 2x SuperSample, maxed out rest of settings, VSync on so I can use GSync, framerate capped at 59 FPS, 4k, 9.8GB both cards.


VSYNC should be off in game for G-Sync displays.


----------



## X4er0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Does anyone know of a store in Europe that has EVGA Hybrid coolers and backplates in stock? I've been checking EVGA Germany but they've been out of stock for months now. Also, will a 980Ti hybrid kit work with the Titan X no problem?


Germany man, this is your biggest enthusiast reseller: https://www.caseking.de/search?sSearch=hybrid+cooler they have stock.

The cooler for the 980ti is according to me 99% the same, so they have it in stock, i want to watercool my gpu's but the rad is going to be outside my house, when i'm done i show pictures.


----------



## X4er0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> VSYNC should be off in game for G-Sync displays.


Depends on the screen, have 2x BenQ g-sync and with v-sync off most games die, you turn v-sync on but in nv controlpanel set it on max freq, so your gpu tells the screen that he can't get past 144, ingame v-sync off, lt the game give your gpu all the data he can give and your gpu will tell your screen not to go above 144fps.

Want a tip, set your fps on 120 and everything will go butter smooth, even if your screen can go to 144, 120 will relax all.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> VSYNC should be off in game for G-Sync displays.


Depends on the model of the GSync screen. On some VSync caps the FPS to no higher then the refresh rate and if your FPS goes higher GSync can be disabled. Mine and one other persons I know had tearing with VSync disabled.









Google it, some screens they say keep VSync enabled, some say disable it.

Edit:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/3gdqrb/do_i_use_vsync_with_gsync/


----------



## X4er0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Depends on the model of the GSync screen. On some VSync caps the FPS to no higher then the refresh rate and if your FPS goes higher GSync can be disabled. Mine and one other persons I know had tearing with VSync disabled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google it, some screens they say keep VSync enabled, some say disable it.


I gave solution, i bought zombie game titan x sli and what happened, 2fps 5fps because i thought gpu and screen were married (analogy), no, had to turn on v-sync in nvidia control panel and ingame v-sycnc off, after that everything was smooth.

What is wrong with my keyboard, i need to press certain letters 2x to get it on screen.... hmmmmm my hardware is alive and hates me

Check driver update from couple of months ago, if your gpu is better than the game g-sync will be disabled, so you need to use v-sync, v-sync isn't something weak, use it.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Vsync should be enabled in control panel and disabled in games. also how is 120fps smoother than 165fps?


----------



## kvickstick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> Vsync should be enabled in control panel and disabled in games. also how is 120fps smoother than 165fps?


When i use 165hz on my display i get ghosting so i stick with 120hz, it works the best on this panel at least.


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Black OPS 3 SLI, two cards, graphic settings maxed out, 4k, both cards top out at 9.5GB and stay around 9.3GB.


It may be map dependent and I observed it in multiplayer.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> It may be map dependent and I observed it in multiplayer.


My test was single player campaign.


----------



## xTesla1856

For anyone interested, 3DMark is currently 80% off on Steam. Time to give the babies a run for their money


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

There's an AMD vs nVidia 3D Mark throwdown in the Benchmark Competitions forum. I entered the SLI category with TitanXs and the single with a 980Ti. My entries count for about 1/4 of the Green Team's points so far.


----------



## xTesla1856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> There's an AMD vs nVidia 3D Mark throwdown in the Benchmark Competitions forum. I entered the SLI category with TitanXs and the single with a 980Ti. My entries count for about 1/4 of the Green Team's points so far.


Do I need to run all the benchmarks in order to enter? I only have Firestrike


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Do I need to run all the benchmarks in order to enter? I only have Firestrike


You dont have to enter all three but you can still run 3dmark 11 and 3dmark vantage Performance tests for free.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Yeah, FireStrike is the only paid one I have. I bet you could run the free version of that, but I think you have to sit through the demo to get to the benchmark.


----------



## xTesla1856

Just did a test run, how d'I do?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Just did a test run, how d'I do?


Not bad









Check out other scores Here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1518806/fire-strike-ultra-top-30/0_50

Click on the Top 30 - crossfire and sli results


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> GTA V in triple screen maxed out 8x AA, around 10-11GB VRAM. At 4x AA 6-8 GB VRAM.


It looks somebody will soon break the 12 GB VRAM barrier and cat calls for 24 GB will start







. Anyway, the 12 GB is new minimum


----------



## Silent Scone

Who uses 8X MSAA these days? Are we in 2012 again?


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Who uses 8X MSAA these days? Are we in 2012 again?


I mean, at least enable MFAA and use 4x MSAA.


----------



## xTesla1856

Just played some GTA V and I tried to max out VRAM usage. At 5760x1080 at everything maxed 8x MSAA, I was hitting about 8.5 - 9GB usage. Now someone tell again how the 12GB VRAM are "overkill" and a "gimmick". When DX12 drops and higher resolutions become more mainstream, a lot of people with 980's and 980 Ti's will start crying. Also, I wanna thank the great Sheyster for his 1200mV ultimate BIOS. 1440mhZ core and 3800mhZ memory and my top card stays below 80°C on air! Kind of amazed at the moment


----------



## uggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> GTA V in triple screen maxed out 8x AA, around 10-11GB VRAM. At 4x AA 6-8 GB VRAM.


How does your OC look like? SLI or?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> I mean, at least enable MFAA and use 4x MSAA.


Is MFAA possible with SLI ? I didn't find the settings last time I looked for it


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> It looks somebody will soon break the 12 GB VRAM barrier and cat calls for 24 GB will start
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Anyway, the 12 GB is new minimum


I wonder if it crashes. I know when I max out far cry4 it crashes often until I toned it down


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uggy*
> 
> How does your OC look like? SLI or?
> Is MFAA possible with SLI ? I didn't find the settings last time I looked for it


As my sig rig shows, SLI. OcC is at 1417 most of the time. I can push 1430 but some games need to much voltage to hold that boost and the card craps out. 1417 is solid. Still need to get around to custom BIOS.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> It looks somebody will soon break the 12 GB VRAM barrier and cat calls for 24 GB will start
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Anyway, the 12 GB is new minimum


Pascal Titan is rumord to be 32 GB.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Just played some GTA V and I tried to max out VRAM usage. At 5760x1080 at everything maxed 8x MSAA, I was hitting about 8.5 - 9GB usage. Now someone tell again how the 12GB VRAM are "overkill" and a "gimmick". When DX12 drops and higher resolutions become more mainstream, a lot of people with 980's and 980 Ti's will start crying. Also, I wanna thank the great Sheyster for his 1200mV ultimate BIOS. 1440mhZ core and 3800mhZ memory and my top card stays below 80°C on air! Kind of amazed at the moment


It will use more. In some areas it will sit around 10-11GB on my rig at 8x AA. Multiplayer is a tad lower. Not really sure why.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uggy*
> 
> How does your OC look like? SLI or?
> Is MFAA possible with SLI ? I didn't find the settings last time I looked for it


Afaik
Mfaa n dsr works with sli already had support

Just not with sli+gsync.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uggy*
> 
> Is MFAA possible with SLI ? I didn't find the settings last time I looked for it


MFAA does not work in SLI; it is single card only. You must have a GTX 950+.


----------



## uggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Afaik
> Mfaa n dsr works with sli already had support
> 
> Just not with sli+gsync.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> MFAA does not work in SLI; it is single card only. You must have a GTX 950+.


well then its not that weird that I didn't find it with my SLI + g-sync screen


----------



## uggy

Whats your thoughts about memory OC in here? is it a huge gain or?
I have my memory now on 7600, on a 3-way SLI on liquid cooling.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Pascal Titan is rumord to be 32 GB.


That is rumored to be Pascal maximum which won't be realized in practice, at least not in the beginning due to the lack of suitable memory chips. Half of that, 16 GB, sounds more realistic







.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> That is rumored to be Pascal maximum which won't be realized in practice, at least not in the beginning due to the lack of suitable memory chips. Half of that, 16 GB, sounds more realistic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


It's all just rumors for now.


----------



## wirk

^Regarding the limit on HBM size the rumors are not baseless. First generation of HBM chips will have limited size, bigger chips will be coming next year at earliest.


----------



## HatallaS

Well considering that the application uses the amount available, I am not too bothered with ram. Got 3 systems all with different gpus and the same game never uses the same amount of ram on all 3 systems, and they are all playing at 1440p.

Pretty sure the next standard will be 12gb for consumers and enthusiasts.


----------



## xixou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> VSYNC should be off in game for G-Sync displays.


Must be on to stick to max refresh rate of screen:

http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/g-sync-gets-even-better

To use this new mode, set "Vertical sync" to "Off" on a global or per-game basis in the "Manage 3D settings" section of the NVIDIA Control Panel. When your frame rate exceeds your monitor's rated G-SYNC refresh rate, for example 144Hz, G-SYNC will be disabled.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xixou*
> 
> Must be on to stick to max refresh rate of screen:
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/g-sync-gets-even-better
> 
> To use this new mode, set "Vertical sync" to "Off" on a global or per-game basis in the "Manage 3D settings" section of the NVIDIA Control Panel. When your frame rate exceeds your monitor's rated G-SYNC refresh rate, for example 144Hz, G-SYNC will be disabled.


I think people have been saying VSync should be off in the game settings but on in the NVidia control panel, so VSync is still on, just not in the game settings. Can be trouble if it is enabled both in game and in the NVidia control panel.


----------



## xixou

ok, will test that.


----------



## MR-e

Hey guys,

I just ordered an EVGA 850 P2 PSU. The manual states the PCIe cables for the GPU is either a daisy chain 8 + 6 pin or or single 8 pin cable. Would you guys connect two 8 pin cables to the Titan X, or go with the single daisy chain cable?

Also, would the 850W P2 support a volt modded bios for the Titan X and a 4.5 - 4.6GHz OC on a 5930K?

Thanks!


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I used 2 separate cables.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I just ordered an EVGA 850 P2 PSU. The manual states the PCIe cables for the GPU is either a daisy chain 8 + 6 pin or or single 8 pin cable. Would you guys connect two 8 pin cables to the Titan X, or go with the single daisy chain cable?
> 
> Also, would the 850W P2 support a volt modded bios for the Titan X and a 4.5 - 4.6GHz OC on a 5930K?
> 
> Thanks!


850'watts is more then enough. You will have no problems.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I used 2 separate cables.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> 850'watts is more then enough. You will have no problems.


Awesome, sounds good guys. I'll go with double cable and push full steam with the OC's


----------



## evoll88

I used single cable for my two just to save wire clutter.


----------



## Emu105

Do you guys think if I get another Titan X for 4k gaming SLI i'll be able to hit 60 frames better then a single X. Thanks!


----------



## Radox-0

Well sure you will get better fps where sli is supported. You should be able to notch up more demanding settings and maintain 60 fps in more demanding title or receive 60 fps easier.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evoll88*
> 
> I used single cable for my two just to save wire clutter.


I use two split cables as well but my PSU is a beast, Corsair AX1500i. Will be running three GPUs once I do my income tax and get my refund when I go water on them. If i have three in top one runs a bit hot. I'm not comfortable pushing 80C while running a demanding game.


----------



## evoll88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I use two split cables as well but my PSU is a beast, Corsair AX1500i. Will be running three GPUs once I do my income tax and get my refund when I go water on them. If i have three in top one runs a bit hot. I'm not comfortable pushing 80C while running a demanding game.


That is a nice psu and can see why you need it with 3 cards. I am trying to decide if I want to sell my cards or at least one of them to go with the new ones coming out soon.


----------



## xTesla1856

If you're set on selling them, now is the time as there aren't many people who know that Pascal will launch very soon. (Except us crazy folk here







)


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I use two split cables as well but my PSU is a beast, Corsair AX1500i. Will be running three GPUs once I do my income tax and get my refund when I go water on them. If i have three in top one runs a bit hot. I'm not comfortable pushing 80C while running a demanding game.


I oddly found the middle one of the pack to get the hottest, not that it matters as the top one is only a few degrees behind at that temp







Possibly as its sandwiched in the middle. Water would work wonders for them however and I do have a spare Phantom 820 case that could work, but love the current case too much


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> I oddly found the middle one of the pack to get the hottest, not that it matters as the top one is only a few degrees behind at that temp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly as its sandwiched in the middle. Water would work wonders for them however and I do have a spare Phantom 820 case that could work, but love the current case too much


I have a Core X9. It's huge but for a relatively inexpensive case (compared to the alternatives) it has some of the best support for water cooling of any case.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I have a Core X9. It's huge but for a relatively inexpensive case (compared to the alternatives) it has some of the best support for water cooling of any case.


Yep that case has a mental amount of radiator space. Will be awesome once you have them under water.







Right now the only temps my cards know is 40 degrees at idle and 83 degree load, no inbetween


----------



## Gaming Prodigy

Just finished my EVGA Titan X Superclocked SLI P5 - ROG build...let me know what you think!


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Is that a table up on its side, or is the glass panel just the case side?

Cool rig, either way


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gaming Prodigy*
> 
> Just finished my EVGA Titan X Superclocked SLI P5 - ROG build...let me know what you think!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


How did you get your lettering to be white? I picked at mine for a bit but unfortunately it's the rubber logo which I read can't be sanded down


----------



## Gaming Prodigy

It's a P5 case, glass panel opposite the component side. I custom mounted the SSD and Radiator. I'm going to wall mount it here soon, which is what I've always wanted to do. No more air flow concerns that's for sure


----------



## Gaming Prodigy

And thank you!


----------



## SteezyTN

Is this enough to thermal paste?


----------



## MR-e

When it comes to thermal paste, less is more - this is the kind of mindset to go with. Try putting on your block/heatsink and see what kind of spread coverage you get. Go for as thin a layer as you possibly can. If there's too much, clean and repaste, trial and error


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Looks about right to me.


----------



## Emu105

Guys what's the best way for me to cool my Titan I'm tried of it running 75C any closed water coolers ? Thanks !


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> When it comes to thermal paste, less is more - this is the kind of mindset to go with. Try putting on your block/heatsink and see what kind of spread coverage you get. Go for as thin a layer as you possibly can. If there's too much, clean and repaste, trial and error


I would love to try that, but I bought the 1gram of kyronaut. definately not enough to do that lol.


----------



## xTesla1856

Is the Thermal Grizzly stuff still the best paste for the TX?


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Is the Thermal Grizzly stuff still the best paste for the TX?


Don't know yet. I've put it on my cards, but I still need to finish my loop.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Is the Thermal Grizzly stuff still the best paste for the TX?


I used both thier kyronaught and hydronaght stuff and out seemed to shave about 2 or so degrees off compared to initial stock paste after I inquisitively tried the stuff. So not the biggest of difference but every little helps.

Also compared the two with a waterblock and was also about 2 degrees in favour of kyronaught vs the ek stuff


----------



## G227

It will no probs. Well assuming you are not running 4 pumps, 40 case fans and other crazy amout of peripherals.

One thing to keep in mind is the more is always better. Why you ask? One item is the noise. If your EVGA PSU is rated at say 1200W, but you are consistently pulling just 600-800, chances are the fan will never turn on. This might not be a big deal for many people - but for people who are considering noise it will. For instance, fastest fan in my setup is around 600RPM - that's including all case/radiater etc. fans. So whenver my PSU fan turns on, its like a storm is coming








.


----------



## Gaming Prodigy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> How did you get your lettering to be white? I picked at mine for a bit but unfortunately it's the rubber logo which I read can't be sanded down


That is what 3 hours of time, and a precision diamond file will get you. Voids the warranty, but who cares. I'm all for team green, minus the green ha ha!


----------



## xTesla1856

Guys, I ran in to a bit of an issue today: After about an hour of gaming, my game freezes and my PC locks up hard. I then have to restart using the reset switch. I checked the usual suspects (temps, voltages, PSU is fine, Overclocks are stable, no driver crashes etc) and I'm at a bit of a loss now. The only things that happened since the first the lock ups happened were a huge Windows 10 update (several gigabytes huge) and I started using the USB hub on one of my monitors (Dell U2414H) for connecting peripherals. Any ideas?


----------



## evoll88

Looks like I will hold on to my cards for a little while since the new big cards won't be out intill later this year if you go by the rumors lol.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Guys what's the best way for me to cool my Titan I'm tried of it running 75C any closed water coolers ? Thanks !


Is it evga? They have a hybrid cooler.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Guys, I ran in to a bit of an issue today: After about an hour of gaming, my game freezes and my PC locks up hard. I then have to restart using the reset switch. I checked the usual suspects (temps, voltages, PSU is fine, Overclocks are stable, no driver crashes etc) and I'm at a bit of a loss now. The only things that happened since the first the lock ups happened were a huge Windows 10 update (several gigabytes huge) and I started using the USB hub on one of my monitors (Dell U2414H) for connecting peripherals. Any ideas?


Even with no driver crashes I would start with dropping the OC. Also use the guru3d graphics card driver uninstall and reinstall it fresh.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Guys, I ran in to a bit of an issue today: After about an hour of gaming, my game freezes and my PC locks up hard. I then have to restart using the reset switch. I checked the usual suspects (temps, voltages, PSU is fine, Overclocks are stable, no driver crashes etc) and I'm at a bit of a loss now. The only things that happened since the first the lock ups happened were a huge Windows 10 update (several gigabytes huge) and I started using the USB hub on one of my monitors (Dell U2414H) for connecting peripherals. Any ideas?


is your card overclocked? Try running stock gpu clocks


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Guys what's the best way for me to cool my Titan I'm tried of it running 75C any closed water coolers ? Thanks !
> 
> 
> 
> Is it evga? They have a hybrid cooler.
Click to expand...

No it's the nvidia ref card.


----------



## SteezyTN

Heck yes! Just ran firestrike ultra, and my two cards didn't exceed 35c. this is just one run, but I'm currently doing a loop test. I'll let you all know what I get after an hour or so.

What I did was make my dual loop into one giant one, and add a third pump. I also put on some kyronaut thermal paste.


----------



## HatallaS

Are the guru3d drivers better than the nvidia lately?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Heck yes! Just ran firestrike ultra, and my two cards didn't exceed 35c. this is just one run, but I'm currently doing a loop test. I'll let you all know what I get after an hour or so.
> 
> What I did was make my dual loop into one giant one, and add a third pump. I also put on some kyronaut thermal paste.


Nice ! Sounds good so far.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Nice ! Sounds good so far.


Just played some BF4 ultra, and temps only reached 40c. Something is finally going right now lol. Only problem is the loudness of 3 pumps lol. When I finish bleeding and such, I will see if I can drop the speeds down.


----------



## xTesla1856

Congrats man, glad you could sort it out









_*looks at air coolers, then at wallet*_


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> No it's the nvidia ref card.


You can still use the EVGA Hybrid kit no issue. All Titan X's use the exact same PCB so there will be no problem throwing on the EVGA Hybrid kit. Will help to bring down the core GPU temps nicely while the Power phases and VRM's are still cooled by the blower fan on your current Titan X cooler.

Separately you could throw on the EVGA ACX 2.0 cooler for the Titan X. I have found it drops temps by about 10-15 degrees in single config and in turn fans can run lower. But can be hard to find and will not be as good as the Hybrid kit.

As noted both solutions work fine on any Titan X including the Nvidia ref design.


----------



## xTesla1856

I stripped one of the screws on the back of one of my cards (one of the small ones right below the core, not the bigger springy ones). What are my options or am I SOL?


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> I stripped one of the screws on the back of one of my cards (one of the small ones right below the core, not the bigger springy ones). What are my options or am I SOL?


Happend to me on one of mine. Cried a bit inside I think. If its not too bad get a proper screwdriver with a very solid head, fits perfectly and apply a good amount of EVEN force and see if that works. I left it to late for mine and made it worse and sold that Titan X off for a loss before making things even worse.

I believe I have seen some people take a drill to the card and drilled the screw thread off, but I was not willing to take the risk. I also did try the epoxy method for which I posted a pic few pages back and made no difference. Either way hope it works out for you as its a crap feeling.


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> No it's the nvidia ref card.
> 
> 
> 
> You can still use the EVGA Hybrid kit no issue. All Titan X's use the exact same PCB so there will be no problem throwing on the EVGA Hybrid kit. Will help to bring down the core GPU temps nicely while the Power phases and VRM's are still cooled by the blower fan on your current Titan X cooler.
> 
> Separately you could throw on the EVGA ACX 2.0 cooler for the Titan X. I have found it drops temps by about 10-15 degrees in single config and in turn fans can run lower. But can be hard to find and will not be as good as the Hybrid kit.
> 
> As noted both solutions work fine on any Titan X including the Nvidia ref design.
Click to expand...

Where in the world can i get the Hybrid Kit seems to be sold out all over...


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Where in the world can i get the Hybrid Kit seems to be sold out all over...


Ebay?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gaming Prodigy*
> 
> That is what 3 hours of time, and a precision diamond file will get you. Voids the warranty, but who cares. I'm all for team green, minus the green ha ha!


Look for a stock cooler here or on FleaBay if you have a warranty issue.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Hey guys well i can still say im happy comeing upto 1 year on owning Titan X SLI.
There still is not card out that beats it and with GTAV and the like using upto 9GB of Vram still seems like the best long term choice.
I did feel a bit annoyed at first when the 980ti come out with all the hype about it being as fast as a T-X.

what do you guys think now comeing upto a year on?


----------



## SteezyTN

So I have wonderful news for my rig. Before, I would reach 63c on my watercooled Titans (2) when I would run firestrike ultra loop. Now, 38c at MAX (1493mhz @ 1.274v) and my cards are like2-3c difference. Before it could range up to 7c on my hottest card to the lowest.

The temps normally average about 36c now during normal gaming. I dropped almost 26c at max. This is with a combination of changing the thermal paste to kyronaut, adding a third pump (yes, third







), and changing from a dual loop to a single and utilizing my 480mm rad.


----------



## xthedakmanx

Just a heads up for anyone looking for watercooling.

Since the EVGA Titan X watercoolers are out of stock everywhere (except auction sites







)....

The 980Ti cooler is on sale. Works the same
http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-TC-0999-B9

ANNND

The GTX Hybrid Shroud with LED is currently in stock as well
http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-TC-0999-B9


----------



## Nunzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> Hey guys well i can still say im happy comeing upto 1 year on owning Titan X SLI.
> There still is not card out that beats it and with GTAV and the like using upto 9GB of Vram still seems like the best long term choice.
> I did feel a bit annoyed at first when the 980ti come out with all the hype about it being as fast as a T-X.
> 
> what do you guys think now comeing upto a year on?


Loving it, March will make a year for me!


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nunzi*
> 
> Loving it, March will make a year for me!


I tried to downgrade to 980ti SLI and I returned them the next day. Still happy with both mine and my wife's tx sli setup.


----------



## toncij

Can anyone explain how to confirm if a BIOS is UEFI GOP and if those like EVGA SC425 are such? nvflash --version closes itself before I'm able to read the screen and Maxwell BT does not show any info.


----------



## Emu105

I love this thing!


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> Hey guys well i can still say im happy comeing upto 1 year on owning Titan X SLI.
> There still is not card out that beats it and with GTAV and the like using upto 9GB of Vram still seems like the best long term choice.
> I did feel a bit annoyed at first when the 980ti come out with all the hype about it being as fast as a T-X.
> 
> what do you guys think now comeing upto a year on?


Happy with my three at the moment and will keep them most likely until Volta Titan's bypassing Pascal. Currently on a normal 3440 x 1440 curved Ultrawide and nothing quiet like setting games like Shadow of Mordor to 200% resolution and still getting 60 fps. Will be moving shortly to the ROG 100 Hz 3440 x 1440 panel so expect the titans will be fine for next few years powering that. Will suck of course I will be unable to use DSR, G-Sync and SLI together though









Having said that, my brother does have a pair of G1 gaming 980Ti's in his rig and even though we snipe comments when we meet in honesty if I was buying a single card solution now, the 980Ti with solid after market cooler would be my pick. Rarely use more then 6 gb of Vram and on occasions you are its mealy caching data.


----------



## lilchronic

Green team can use some help from you guy's.








http://www.overclock.net/t/1586140/3d-fanboy-competition-2016-nvidia-vs-amd/0_50


----------



## Gaming Prodigy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> How did you get your lettering to be white? I picked at mine for a bit but unfortunately it's the rubber logo which I read can't be sanded down


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Look for a stock cooler here or on FleaBay if you have a warranty issue.


Already have two ordered, just in case


----------



## Thum8er

Hey guys I had this Issue a while now. Didnt make much of it. Anyhow.... I have two Titans. Flashed with Sheysters "GM200HC" Bios.

Now If I link both cards to eatch other like "usuall" I cant get them to run at the same voltage.... one card seems to always run WAY lower if LINKED.

IF I unlink them and run one card that uses the set voltage at 100Mhz more then the second card. The card that usually doesnt use that much voltage and just causes freezes or lockups uses nearly the same amount of voltage.

Let me explain in numbers.

Linked: GPU1 goes to 1400mhz @ 1.234V(+70 on Core) , GPU2(+70 on Core) on the other hand tries to match the 1400Mhz but stays at .... 1.150V. CAUSES Crash.

UNLINKED: GPU1 again 1400mhz @ 1.241V(+70 on Core), GPU2(+10 on Core NOT 70) NOW uses 1.237V sounds much better and doesnt crash. Sooooo my big question is as follows.

Am I stuck with the option I am using now: "Unlinked and setting seperate clocks...."

Or can I fix it with nvinspector ? Or some other flash ?

Kind Regards

Thum8er


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

When you say +70 on the core, are you increasing the voltage slider? I'm not familiar with that bios, on his other bios versions, you do not increase the voltage slider.


----------



## Thum8er

Hey GnarlieCharlie.

Yeah I increased the voltage on both cards. Both +112mV. And by core I mean the clock rate I added another 70Mhz.

Sooo "Core = Clockrate/Core Clocks", and the voltage is set on both cards at +112mV.

I havent touched the Memory Clocks.


----------



## Nunzi

Use a bios from Sheyster that locks the volts.

its what I do I use the 1.2v for my 76 asic
and the 1.23v for my 67asic core clocks @1465 all day long


----------



## TK421

Yo, what do you guys think. Especially those who have used waterblocks and/or extreme oc cooling

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00UTX7K2E?dpID=511pc1tHBvL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_SL500_SR158%2C160_&refRID=8AXN3TWJWBEWV9MFX6P2&ref_=pd_lutyp_im_2_5

To replace thermal pad.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Yo, what do you guys think. Especially those who have used waterblocks and/or extreme oc cooling
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00UTX7K2E?dpID=511pc1tHBvL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_SL500_SR158%2C160_&refRID=8AXN3TWJWBEWV9MFX6P2&ref_=pd_lutyp_im_2_5
> 
> To replace thermal pad.


The first thing that pops into my head is messy. You ever try to clean microchips before? That's what I'm scared of lol.


----------



## xTesla1856

Guys I have a (potentially) stupid question for you:

How advisable would it be to run two different BIOSes across two cards? For example: a 1200mV BIOS on my 73% ASIC card and a 1230mV BIOS on my 65% ASIC card. I'm asking because the voltages are locked at load and I don't want any issues /incompatibilities. Thanks!


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> The first thing that pops into my head is messy. You ever try to clean microchips before? That's what I'm scared of lol.


That mess issue is a concern too.

Wonder if it will cure over a short period with heat. Makes it firmer/can be removed in one piece.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Guys I have a (potentially) stupid question for you:
> 
> How advisable would it be to run two different BIOSes across two cards? For example: a 1200mV BIOS on my 73% ASIC card and a 1230mV BIOS on my 65% ASIC card. I'm asking because the voltages are locked at load and I don't want any issues /incompatibilities. Thanks!


no


----------



## Kalemanudo

Hi everyone








I own 2 x Quadro M6000, which are basically Titan X. I use them for 3D rendering with a CUDA render engine.
I also use my machine to play games, but I can't enable SLI because of NVIDIA's weird policy about workstations ( see http://www.nvidia.com/object/quadro_sli_compatible_systems.html )
My question is : Can I flash my quadros with Titan X's bios ?
It won't change anything with their rendering power, but I would be able to enable SLI.
What do you think ?


----------



## Nunzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Guys I have a (potentially) stupid question for you:
> 
> How advisable would it be to run two different BIOSes across two cards? For example: a 1200mV BIOS on my 73% ASIC card and a 1230mV BIOS on my 65% ASIC card. I'm asking because the voltages are locked at load and I don't want any issues /incompatibilities. Thanks!


use the same bios just change the volts to what you want

I've ben doing this for the last 3 months with out a problem
look for sheysters ultimate bios pack


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalemanudo*
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I own 2 x Quadro M6000, which are basically Titan X. I use them for 3D rendering with a CUDA render engine.
> I also use my machine to play games, but I can't enable SLI because of NVIDIA's weird policy about workstations ( see http://www.nvidia.com/object/quadro_sli_compatible_systems.html )
> My question is : Can I flash my quadros with Titan X's bios ?
> It won't change anything with their rendering power, but I would be able to enable SLI.
> What do you think ?


Possibly you will brick the quadros, because the titan bios doesn't support ECC memory

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nunzi*
> 
> use the same bios just change the volts to what you want
> 
> I've ben doing this for the last 3 months with out a problem
> look for sheysters ultimate bios pack


IIRC sheyster's bios has fixed max volt values. You only change by flashing a different one.


----------



## Kalemanudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Possibly you will brick the quadros, because the titan bios doesn't support ECC memory.


Thx for the answer !
Maybe I could try to change just the Device_ID, to fool the nvidia drivers and make the SLI checkbox visible ?


----------



## Nunzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Possibly you will brick the quadros, because the titan bios doesn't support ECC memory
> IIRC sheyster's bios has fixed max volt values. You only change by flashing a different one.


wrong quote


----------



## Nunzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Possibly you will brick the quadros, because the titan bios doesn't support ECC memory
> IIRC sheyster's bios has fixed max volt values. You only change by flashing a different one.


----------



## cobz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nunzi*
> 
> Use a bios from Sheyster that locks the volts.
> 
> its what I do I use the 1.2v for my 76 asic
> and the 1.23v for my 67asic core clocks @1465 all day long


Just curious if you have tried Sheyster modded HC Bios? I run my pair with this bios and my cards run 1430mhz on stock volts.. My cards asic scores are 71.6% and 69%, voltages are 1.162v and 1.174v. The less volts I feed my cards the better it makes me feel..


----------



## Nunzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cobz*
> 
> Just curious if you have tried Sheyster modded HC Bios? I run my pair with this bios and my cards run 1430mhz on stock volts.. My cards asic scores are 71.6% and 69%, voltages are 1.162v and 1.174v. The less volts I feed my cards the better it makes me feel..


That's what my cards need for 24/7....... every game benchmark hours of play

Thanks for the info...........


----------



## cobz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nunzi*
> 
> That's what my cards need for 24/7....... every game benchmark hours of play


Got ya.... Like I said, was just wondering if you tried the modded HC. . My cards are rock stable also, gaming, benching, etc.... I tried the other bios's, they are all good, did I get a few more mhz with the others, absolutely, but the extra 100mhz was not worth it to me, I am more then happy with 1430mhz at stock volts..







If it really benefitted with the higher volts then I would give them more...


----------



## Nunzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cobz*
> 
> Got ya.... Like I said, was just wondering if you tried the modded HC. . My cards are rock stable also, gaming, benching, etc.... I tried the other bios's, they are all good, did I get a few more mhz with the others, absolutely, but the extra 100mhz was not worth it to me, I am more then happy with 1430mhz at stock volts..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it really benefitted with the higher volts then I would give them more...


cool my brother....... also forgot to mantion I can bench @1510 on the core 500 on the mem

I guess I like the extra over head..... enjoy!


----------



## cobz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nunzi*
> 
> cool my brother....... also forgot to mantion I can bench @1510 on the core 500 on the mem
> 
> I guess I like the extra over head..... enjoy!


Very cool....







The day I installed them I tried to get up on the firestrike wall, I was only a few hundred points away from last place (100th), but I knew with everyone else running the 5960x chip and the x99 boards I was not going to get up there with my 4930k chip... Could I have pushed the cards a little more, sure, but already @ 1503mhz for the run, I was not getting up there, but I did pretty good considering that I still have the previous generation chip & board.. I debated on building a x99 build but my 4930k @4.8ghz is still more then good enough for me, so I only swapped out my 780 ti classys for the titan x's and upgraded my ram to 32gb... I am waiting for intels 10 core monsta to come out and I will have another killa build on my hands..







Here was my score though when I tried to get up on the wall.. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10461454?


----------



## Nunzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cobz*
> 
> Very cool....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The day I installed them I tried to get up on the firestrike wall, I was only a few hundred points away from last place (100th), but I knew with everyone else running the 5960x chip and the x99 boards I was not going to get up there with my 4930k chip... I debated on building a x99 build but my 4930k @4.8ghz is still more then good enough for me, so I only swapped out my 780 ti classys for the titan x's and upgraded my ram to 32gb... I am waiting for intels 10 core monsta to come out and I will have another killa build on my hands..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here was my score though when I tried to get up on the wall.. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10461454?


Much love for the 4930k cpu I'm going to do the same wait for the 10 core monster


----------



## cobz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nunzi*
> 
> Much love for the 4930k cpu I'm going to do the same wait for the 10 core monster


No doubt... I see you got a nice chip on your hands...







Nice low voltage for yours.. It takes 1.376v for me to do 4.8ghz, but I have been running like that since day 1... I have great temps so its all good....


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalemanudo*
> 
> Thx for the answer !
> Maybe I could try to change just the Device_ID, to fool the nvidia drivers and make the SLI checkbox visible ?


could be possible


----------



## Kalemanudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> could be possible


Cool !
Do you know a tool that can do that ?
Maxwell Bios Tweaker doesn't allow to change the Device_ID, and Nvidia Bios Editor doesn't support Maxwell


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalemanudo*
> 
> Cool !
> Do you know a tool that can do that ?
> Maxwell Bios Tweaker doesn't allow to change the Device_ID, and Nvidia Bios Editor doesn't support Maxwell


I thought you meant on the driver level

Editing bios outside what mbt can do it not advisable


----------



## s74r1

Does anyone have a stock HydroCopper BIOS or can screenshot or tell me the clocks on the "Boost States" tab? The only HC bios I could find was already modified. I'm curious if these clocks would work better than the SC (currently have mine on water, but high ASIC so not very voltage tolerant).

Edit: also, has anyone noticed OC instability with latest 361.91 drivers? I had the hotfix one before that, but I'm finding artifacts now with testing dual monitor (game on left one and OCCT on right one). It seems dual monitor stresses the card harder. fps increases on both. before this it would pass everything i threw at it.


----------



## SteezyTN

Anyone running maxed out voltage with SLI using a 1000w PSU?


----------



## Radox-0

1000 watts will be fine for a pair. max I pulled with modded bios from the wall using power meter was 850-900 watts or so with my 5960x also at 4.8 Ghz.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> 1000 watts will be fine for a pair. max I pulled with modded bios from the wall using power meter was 850-900 watts or so with my 5960x also at 4.8 Ghz.


A 5960x at 4.8ghz??!!??!!







Here I was all impressed with my binned 5960x at 4.6 24/7, 4.7 benching. What kind of voltages did you need for that and what speeds did you have your cache at? Cache 4.4 24/7 and 4.6 benching here.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> A 5960x at 4.8ghz??!!??!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here I was all impressed with my binned 5960x at 4.6 24/7, 4.7 benching. What kind of voltages did you need for that and what speeds did you have your cache at? Cache 4.4 24/7 and 4.6 benching here.


Yeah was over the moon when buying asked for a j batch chip as I saw everyone suggest that batched clocked well and they specifically found one for me, not knowing or caring what the difference was







.

Actually a noob to overclocking so most things left on auto thus far. But cache was at 4.4 also not tried to go higher yet. CPU voltage was at 1.37 for 4.8 ghz run. Not fully stable in everything aside from some benching so far. Once I learn the mechanics abit more will stabilise things if I can. Normally I use CPU strap @ 125 and multiplier at 38 for benching mainly with voltage at 1.351 volts for 4.725 Ghz. Daily use is 125 strap @ 37 multiplier at 1.3 volt or more recently 125 @ 34 @1.1 volts.

Will tinker around with in next week when I get my moniter. sold my current lg panel to make way for the asus so sitting with a empty desk


----------



## xTesla1856

Just got done repasting both my cards, the old stuff was dry and hard as hell, I could break it clean off the cooler:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Also, I'm kinda surprised that the contact surface on the cooler is so "rough", I thought they'd polish these more in the factory. Anyway, now there's Kryonaut paste on both cards, and I've seen about a 5°C drop in temps so far.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Just got done repasting both my cards, the old stuff was dry and hard as hell, I could break it clean off the cooler:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I'm kinda surprised that the contact surface on the cooler is so "rough", I thought they'd polish these more in the factory. Anyway, now there's Kryonaut paste on both cards, and I've seen about a 5°C drop in temps so far.


So far I'm loving kyronaut. My temps dropped 20c overall, but that's also because I added the 480 rad. But if I remember correctly to when I first had my loop in a single loop, my cards would reach 49c during gaming. Now that it's back to a single loop, I max out at 39c. So kyronaut almost dropped my cards ~10c.


----------



## s74r1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So far I'm loving kyronaut. My temps dropped 20c overall, but that's also because I added the 480 rad. But if I remember correctly to when I first had my loop in a single loop, my cards would reach 49c during gaming. Now that it's back to a single loop, I max out at 39c. So kyronaut almost dropped my cards ~10c.


That's odd, I tried hydronaut, ICD, MX-2 and EK-TIM and didn't see much difference except in my wallet. since my aquacomputer kryographics block/backplate need TIM for all the RAM on both sides (a "feature" I could do without) i settled for a 5g tube of EK-TIM for like $5, seems to be doing the job just fine, 50c-55c max load temps at ~330w power 41c coolant temp, speed 2 on D5/MCP655 with moderately restrictive loop (increasing pump only gains a few degrees). I can't imagine how much it would cost to kryonaut this entire thing, as it takes about 2g in total. that stuff is also a mess to spread and get good contact


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s74r1*
> 
> That's odd, I tried hydronaut, ICD, MX-2 and EK-TIM and didn't see much difference except in my wallet. since my aquacomputer kryographics block/backplate need TIM for all the RAM on both sides (a "feature" I could do without) i settled for a 5g tube of EK-TIM for like $5, seems to be doing the job just fine, 50c-55c max load temps at ~330w power 41c coolant temp, speed 2 on D5/MCP655 with moderately restrictive loop (increasing pump only gains a few degrees). I can't imagine how much it would cost to kryonaut this entire thing, as it takes about 2g in total. that stuff is also a mess to spread and get good contact


From my understanding, kyronaut out performs hydronaut.


----------



## xTesla1856

When applying, did you spread the paste or just drop a dot in the middle and set the cooler down? Thermal Grizzly actually recommends spreading it.


----------



## s74r1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> From my understanding, kyronaut out performs hydronaut.


Yeah it does but from what I saw, not by a huge amount.

My point was; with a good waterblock the TIM seems fairly irrelevant as long as it doesn't degrade over time. 45c vs 50c isn't gonna make or break a OC. good contact is more important too, some pastes are not viscous enough or too viscous (my CLU attempt went horribly on my block, and spread methods of other pastes resulted in partial contact on some chips).

As far as spread methods go, it really depends on the mounting application, if you know it's not a perfectly flat and solid contact I would probably use a more viscous paste in generous quantities with bead or X method. (ICD is usually more tolerant to thicker applications, but it scratches).

Also, not trying to knock Aquacomputer here, but... choosing TIM for GDDR5 is a poor choice, as they aren't all the exact same height sometimes, and boards can bend/flex slightly or have minor manufacturing differences. 3 attempts of TIM before I got contact on all VRAM chips and GPU core. and lots of money wasted. thermal pads are sufficient enough for VRAM, seems like a cost-cutting measure since they don't provide the required TIM and don't have to include more thermal pads. And while I'm on this rant, the kryographics "Active XCS" backplate with heatpipe is a gimmick, it barely makes any contact with the coolant. However it did come out nice aesthetically with some red paint to fit my build. They defiintely have room to improve there, I sent them some suggestions for future models.

Pic of backplate painted with some red highlights and with some added ramsinks (before loop was fully assembled):



and front


P.S. adding a buttload of thermal pads all over can drastically reduce coil whine







(took several attempts to make proper contact on everything). Though now my EVGA 850G2 is making coil hissing... if it's not one thing it's another.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> When applying, did you spread the paste or just drop a dot in the middle and set the cooler down? Thermal Grizzly actually recommends spreading it.


This is how much I put on. It dropped my temps about 6-9c. It's the only thermal paste I use now.


----------



## xTesla1856

That's the same amount I put on, I played some games and my temps basically never reach 80°C anymore on the top card. That's at 1205mV and 1440core/3800mem on stock heatsinks. However the Far Cry 4 main menu still manages to push the card to 81°C, in game it hovers around 74. Something in that menu is really off.


----------



## s74r1

on the subject of TIM application; for large dies i generally prefer the X method or cisco modified X, as I've seen bad bead spreads on dies before causing really bad results. and GPU coolers are seldem perfectly flat for perfect spread application.



one of my bad bead spreads here on a GM204:


personally I'd rather have a bit too much than not enough and risk exposing the die. viscous pastes seem much more tolerant to generous applications.

on another note, I tested ICD, MX-2 and CLU on stock TITAN-X cooler and didn't see much real difference. GPU tries to throttle around 81-83c anyways, and fan speeds were about the same to maintain that temp. for water cooling most waterblocks are already overkill so I don't see the point in using expensive paste, here I think durability and ease of application wins. see my large rant a page back about my experience with aquacomputer krygraphics block for more.


----------



## krizby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> That's the same amount I put on, I played some games and my temps basically never reach 80°C anymore on the top card. That's at 1205mV and 1440core/3800mem on stock heatsinks. However the Far Cry 4 main menu still manages to push the card to 81°C, in game it hovers around 74. Something in that menu is really off.


May be you can use riva tuner statistic server software to cap the fps at 300fps, that way fps will not skyrocket to 1000+.

Applying TIM...I tried the pea and the cross method with Gelid GC extreme with no success, there always seems to be some missing corner and temperature suffered as a result. Finally came back to the trusty spreading method with a credit card and it work wonder LOL, temp is about 10 degrees lower compared to the bad spread :/.

I dont think the pea and cross method are the best on GPU because of mounting pressure, vicious TIM requires higher mounting pressure and with GPU it carries too much risk over-tightening the screws. With the credit card i spread only enough to cover the entire die with a layer so thin I can still see the Nvidia marking and temperature is perfect. Right now I'm using the ACX cooler, with sheyster 1.25v bios and max fan 48% (inaudible) temp never exceed 76 degree in 25 degree room


----------



## s74r1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krizby*
> 
> Applying TIM...I tried the pea and the cross method with Gelid GC extreme with no success, there always seems to be some missing corner and temperature suffered as a result. Finally came back to the trusty spreading method with a credit card and it work wonder LOL, temp is about 10 degrees lower compared to the bad spread :/.
> 
> I dont think the pea and cross method are the best on GPU because of mounting pressure, vicious TIM requires higher mounting pressure and with GPU it carries too much risk over-tightening the screws. With the credit card i spread only enough to cover the entire die with a layer so thin I can still see the Nvidia marking and temperature is perfect. Right now I'm using the ACX cooler, with sheyster 1.25v bios and max fan 48% (inaudible) temp never exceed 76 degree in 25 degree room


True, It's sometimes hard to get every corner of the die covered unless you're using an excessive amount or paste or a high amount of pressure. TIM spread definitely depends on paste viscosity and mount pressure as you pointed out, however judging by how tight the OEM double/triple fan coolers are mounted I think the chips can take quite a lot of pressure. Spread method generally should have the cooler seated from an angle to reduce bubbles but I still believe in the modified X pattern (with dots inbetween). But--I usually use a generous amount of paste, so I tend to prefer pastes that don't suffer much from over-application. Honestly though I don't think a few degrees is going to matter I've been re-pasting GPU's since the GeForce FX days, some coolers are easier than others but nvidia's newer ones seem slightly convex making things a little more complicated for spread methods. With waterblocks it becomes even more complicated, as there's other areas which could be resisting mount pressure or angling the GPU part in uneven ways - or even creating a slight gap.


----------



## bfedorov11

With GC Extreme, place the cap on tightly and soak it hot water for a few minutes. I never use the pea or x method. I spread all TIM.


----------



## krizby

yep that what i did, simple and effective..


----------



## doox00

Hey all, I am trying to flash my EVGA 980 TI card with cyclops3.rom and I am getting this error.. this not the right bios for this card?

Code:



Code:


C:\980bios>nvflash  -6 cyclops3.rom

NVIDIA Firmware Update Utility (Version 5.236)
Modified Version by Joe Dirt

Checking for matches between display adapter(s) and image(s)...

Adapter: GeForce GTX 980 Ti   (10DE,17C8,3842,4995) H:--:NRM S:00,B:01,PCI,D:00,F:00

WARNING: None of the firmware image compatible PCI Device ID's
match the PCI Device ID of the adapter.
Adapter PCI Device ID:        17C8
Firmware image PCI Device ID: 17C2
WARNING: Firmware image PCI Subsystem ID (10DE.1132)
  does not match adapter PCI Subsystem ID (3842.4995).
WARNING: None of the firmware image compatible Board ID's
match the Board ID of the adapter.
Adapter Board ID:        EA04
Firmware image Board ID: EA02

ERROR: GPU mismatch


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doox00*
> 
> Hey all, I am trying to flash my EVGA 980 TI card with cyclops3.rom and I am getting this error.. this not the right bios for this card?
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> C:\980bios>nvflash  -6 cyclops3.rom
> 
> NVIDIA Firmware Update Utility (Version 5.236)
> Modified Version by Joe Dirt
> 
> Checking for matches between display adapter(s) and image(s)...
> 
> Adapter: GeForce GTX 980 Ti   (10DE,17C8,3842,4995) H:--:NRM S:00,B:01,PCI,D:00,F:00
> 
> WARNING: None of the firmware image compatible PCI Device ID's
> match the PCI Device ID of the adapter.
> Adapter PCI Device ID:        17C8
> Firmware image PCI Device ID: 17C2
> WARNING: Firmware image PCI Subsystem ID (10DE.1132)
> does not match adapter PCI Subsystem ID (3842.4995).
> WARNING: None of the firmware image compatible Board ID's
> match the Board ID of the adapter.
> Adapter Board ID:        EA04
> Firmware image Board ID: EA02
> 
> ERROR: GPU mismatch


This is for a Titan X not for a 980Ti. You could probably brick you card if you flash that bios.


----------



## doox00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> This is for a Titan X not for a 980Ti. You could probably brick you card if you flash that bios.


Yeah I know, I was told by someone I could use that bios, I guess they were wrong!!







What is the correct bios I should be using? Thanks!!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doox00*
> 
> Yeah I know, I was told by someone I could use that bios, I guess they were wrong!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the correct bios I should be using? Thanks!!


http://www.overclock.net/t/1558645/official-nvidia-gtx-980-ti-owners-club/0_50
The first post has a list of bios you can use.


----------



## doox00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1558645/official-nvidia-gtx-980-ti-owners-club/0_50
> The first post has a list of bios you can use.


ty sir


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doox00*
> 
> Hey all, I am trying to flash my EVGA 980 TI card with cyclops3.rom and I am getting this error.. this not the right bios for this card?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> C:\980bios>nvflash  -6 cyclops3.rom
> 
> NVIDIA Firmware Update Utility (Version 5.236)
> Modified Version by Joe Dirt
> 
> Checking for matches between display adapter(s) and image(s)...
> 
> Adapter: GeForce GTX 980 Ti   (10DE,17C8,3842,4995) H:--:NRM S:00,B:01,PCI,D:00,F:00
> 
> WARNING: None of the firmware image compatible PCI Device ID's
> match the PCI Device ID of the adapter.
> Adapter PCI Device ID:        17C8
> Firmware image PCI Device ID: 17C2
> WARNING: Firmware image PCI Subsystem ID (10DE.1132)
> does not match adapter PCI Subsystem ID (3842.4995).
> WARNING: None of the firmware image compatible Board ID's
> match the Board ID of the adapter.
> Adapter Board ID:        EA04
> Firmware image Board ID: EA02
> 
> ERROR: GPU mismatch


Did someone here on OCN tell you this? They need to be told to stop spreading misinformation.


----------



## V3teran

Got myself another Titan X before Xmas, id like Pascal when it comes but ill probably give it a miss tbh.
New hardware is always nice however i cant see the TX being unable to play many games regarding Vram for alongtime yet.


----------



## Thum8er

I just realised you guys have some FINE chips.... I am running my two titans @ 1.237/1243v at 1440Core Clock. Anything under 1.22v and my oc's go down **** creek....

I am running Sheysters: "Modded HC 425 BIOS".

Have I just got some bad'ish cards. Ones got a 79.9% ASIC and the others at 61%.

Should I try to flash them with another bios and check them out again ?


----------



## Emu105

Guys will this fit the Titan X??

http://www.ebay.com/itm/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-980-Hybrid-/182024492097?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&nma=true&si=i1STaJshq3HPTdGwDKEP28EoI3Y%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## jlambeth87

Hey everyone,
This is my first post here and I'm having an issue. I had a failed BIOS flash on my Titan x Hydro. I was flashing the 1.281v BIOS and when I went to reboot it just hangs and I get an error code if 62 on my X99 GODLIKE MoBo debug code led thing. I have another small nvidia card that I put into the system to try and get a picture up but it is not in the PCIe slot that the TX was in. I have a hardline cooling system and would REALLY love it if there is a way to get back to Windows without needing to remove the card... Is this possible?

Thanks in advance.

Josh

Specs:
5960x ocd to 4.5
64gb g.skill ripjaw v
Evga titan x Hydro copper edition
MSI godlike x99 MoBo
Corsair ax1200i psu


----------



## xTesla1856

Just ordered me a 5820K and an Asus RVE, should be a fun little upgrade


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlambeth87*
> 
> Hey everyone,
> This is my first post here and I'm having an issue. I had a failed BIOS flash on my Titan x Hydro. I was flashing the 1.281v BIOS and when I went to reboot it just hangs and I get an error code if 62 on my X99 GODLIKE MoBo debug code led thing. I have another small nvidia card that I put into the system to try and get a picture up but it is not in the PCIe slot that the TX was in. I have a hardline cooling system and would REALLY love it if there is a way to get back to Windows without needing to remove the card... Is this possible?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Josh
> 
> Specs:
> 5960x ocd to 4.5
> 64gb g.skill ripjaw v
> Evga titan x Hydro copper edition
> MSI godlike x99 MoBo
> Corsair ax1200i psu


So you have another card in the other slot with the cable hooked up to the display, but can't get in bios because no display? have you tried to clear cmos?


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Guys will this fit the Titan X??
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-980-Hybrid-/182024492097?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&nma=true&si=i1STaJshq3HPTdGwDKEP28EoI3Y%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Not entirely clear on the 980 kit on Titan x. I suspect it should but can't confirm. The 980Ti kit however will definately work and is sold at some places: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814998105&cm_re=Evga_hybrid-_-14-998-105-_-Product


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Not entirely clear on the 980 kit on Titan x. I suspect it should but can't confirm. The 980Ti kit however will definately work and is sold at some places: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814998105&cm_re=Evga_hybrid-_-14-998-105-_-Product


Iirc they all use the same water block, but with different shroud. So it should fit.

If you look at the stock pcb, the titanx/980ti is not that much different from the 980 in terms of physical size.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Guys will this fit the Titan X??
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-980-Hybrid-/182024492097?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&nma=true&si=i1STaJshq3HPTdGwDKEP28EoI3Y%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA_JacobF*
> 
> The existing Hybrid cooler fits perfectly fine on a TITAN X, even the shroud fits, it just says GTX 980 on it.
> 
> Regarding an "official" Hybrid cooler for TITANX, this is something in the works.


*http://forums.evga.com/Titan-X-and-980-hybrid-cooler-official-thread-m2327117-p2.aspx*


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Iirc they all use the same water block, but with different shroud. So it should fit.
> 
> If you look at the stock pcb, the titanx/980ti is not that much different from the 980 in terms of physical size.


Thanks, expected as much, but did not want to confirm as I did not know 100% aside from with the 980Ti.


----------



## jlambeth87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> So you have another card in the other slot with the cable hooked up to the display, but can't get in bios because no display? have you tried to clear cmos?


That is correct. I have cleared the CMOS and it still is getting stuck on the 62 debug code. I will post a picture and video of what it's doing if that will help?

Am I correct in thinking that the TX card needs to be moved from the 1st PCIe slot to somewhere else so the second card will be asked to work? If I unplug the power wires from the TX will that cause it to not start and allow me into the system BIOS to maybe tell the system to use the second card instead of the 1st?

Here is a video showing what's happening.






Thanks guys.

Josh


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlambeth87*
> 
> That is correct. I have cleared the CMOS and it still is getting stuck on the 62 debug code. I will post a picture and video of what it's doing if that will help?
> 
> Am I correct in thinking that the TX card needs to be moved from the 1st PCIe slot to somewhere else so the second card will be asked to work? If I unplug the power wires from the TX will that cause it to not start and allow me into the system BIOS to maybe tell the system to use the second card instead of the 1st?
> 
> Here is a video showing what's happening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys.
> 
> Josh


Try turn the pci-e switch on the motherboard for the card off near the top right on the board. leave the other ones on. But you may just need to take the card out or put the spare card in the first pci-e slot and the flashed card in the second, then reflash the second card with a working BIOS.


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Guys will this fit the Titan X??
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-980-Hybrid-/182024492097?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&nma=true&si=i1STaJshq3HPTdGwDKEP28EoI3Y%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EVGA_JacobF*
> 
> The existing Hybrid cooler fits perfectly fine on a TITAN X, even the shroud fits, it just says GTX 980 on it.
> 
> Regarding an "official" Hybrid cooler for TITANX, this is something in the works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *http://forums.evga.com/Titan-X-and-980-hybrid-cooler-official-thread-m2327117-p2.aspx*
Click to expand...

Thank you so much ! Just got it for 67 on eBay !


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Try turn the pci-e switch on the motherboard for the card off near the top right on the board. leave the other ones on. But you may just need to take the card out or put the spare card in the first pci-e slot and the flashed card in the second, then reflash the second card with a working BIOS.


Looks like that board does not have PCI-E switches to turn on and off. He's going to need to remove the titan x.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> The Looks like that board does not have PCI-E switches to turn on and off. He's going to need to remove the titan x.


For some reason I thought I was in the Rampage V Extreme thread, I lurk there often.


----------



## jlambeth87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Looks like that board does not have PCI-E switches to turn on and off. He's going to need to remove the titan x.


Dang it...







maybe I'll buy a second titan so I can keep the loop closed. How long could the card be run without coolant if it's not the primary card or will I need to add it to the loop right away? Thanks.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlambeth87*
> 
> Dang it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe I'll buy a second titan so I can keep the loop closed. How long could the card be run without coolant if it's not the primary card or will I need to add it to the loop right away? Thanks.


could you possibly pull the card out of the slot and rest it on the pci slot, they look pretty sturdy. If you unplug the power from the card and remove it from the slot you should be able to get into the bios and choose what pci lane you want to run as display. once you get that back up card as the main display you can put the titan x back in and flash it.


----------



## jlambeth87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> could you possibly pull the card out of the slot and rest it on the pci slot, they look pretty sturdy. If you unplug the power from the card and remove it from the slot you should be able to get into the bios and choose what pci lane you want to run as display. once you get that back up card as the main display you can put the titan x back in and flash it.


I'll try that.


----------



## jlambeth87

Ok, I have it posting now but in the BIOS I can't find anywhere that allows me to tell what card to force it to boot from. Any ideas? Also my Intel PCIe NVMe SSD is no longer showing up which is my boot drive so no windows... I'm wondering if it's because the TX card is still slightly in the slot that it's still some-how messing with the system? IDK. I am going to run to the hardware store and see if I can get some flexible tubing so I can bypass the TX and allow my loop to still run without the card in there at all. Hopefully that helps bring the Intel SSD back.

Josh


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlambeth87*
> 
> Ok, I have it posting now but in the BIOS I can't find anywhere that allows me to tell what card to force it to boot from. Any ideas? Also my Intel PCIe NVMe SSD is no longer showing up which is my boot drive so no windows... I'm wondering if it's because the TX card is still slightly in the slot that it's still some-how messing with the system? IDK. I am going to run to the hardware store and see if I can get some flexible tubing so I can bypass the TX and allow my loop to still run without the card in there at all. Hopefully that helps bring the Intel SSD back.
> 
> Josh


The slot you have the other card in may be linked to the nvme ssd maybe that's what happened.

Im not to familiar with the msi bios so im not sure where that option is located.


----------



## V3teran

The best bios for me is the original Cyclops 1, its better on my cards than all other bioses to date


----------



## jlambeth87

Success! The card is operational again. I ended up pulling the card out and putting it in another system which I was selling (so hard drives were wiped clean which meant a Windows install needed to happen before installing the card) and then used that systems onboard gfx to get into Windows. I then pulled the original BIOS from my current system drive and reflashed it. I tested the card quickly in that system and it worked! So I then installed everything back into my main system and its back up and running.

As a side note the TX Hydro Copper can be run for up to 5 minutes without any liquid cooling. The card was never on more than that and never went above 60*C from what I could tell.

Thanks for the help... Anyone know why the BIOS may have crashed it? I think I'll keep the stock BIOS for now and just see what kind of OC I can get.

Josh


----------



## havabeer

hi just a quick question

can anyone tell me if the bios's on the first page are also meant for the EVGA Super clocked version of the Titan X

rig is currently:

gigabyte SOC
i5 4690K
16gig ram
2x titan X SC - under water
1500W psu

i'm struggling to get a stable overclock of +100mhz on +30Mv, card temps are only sitting around 50 degrees so still plenty of room to move. hoping that maybe one of the custom bios might give me a bit more stability to push on a bit harder but not sure how they go with my non referance model card

low quality picture of the rig


----------



## xTesla1856

You can flash them on any model Titan X no problem


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *havabeer*
> 
> hi just a quick question
> 
> can anyone tell me if the bios's on the first page are also meant for the EVGA Super clocked version of the Titan X
> 
> rig is currently:
> 
> gigabyte SOC
> i5 4690K
> 16gig ram
> 2x titan X SC - under water
> 1500W psu
> 
> i'm struggling to get a stable overclock of +100mhz on +30Mv, card temps are only sitting around 50 degrees so still plenty of room to move. hoping that maybe one of the custom bios might give me a bit more stability to push on a bit harder but not sure how they go with my non referance model card


All Titan X's are the same in terms of PCB so the BIOS's will work fine on one another. The EVGA SC is basically a card with a tweaked BIOS anyways, aside from that its the exact same as the non-SC version of the Titan X.


----------



## havabeer

yeah I thought as much, just double checking

I can get the card to around the 1400mhz range before it starts just hard crashing in game


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *havabeer*
> 
> I can get the card to around the 1400mhz range before it starts just hard crashing in game


Yes, this a kind of "wall" for this card.
But you can get more with higher Vddc....Depending on your cooling.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Yes, this a kind of "wall" for this card.
> But you can get more with higher Vddc....Depending on your cooling.


Yup; my "bad" card won't stay rock solid 100% stable above 1410 MHz in all games, regardless of BIOS or voltage. But 1400 MHz on the T-X is about equivalent in performance to a 1500+ MHz 980 Ti, so it's not so bad.


----------



## rauf0

I can push my 61-64 ASIC TX to max 1490/8200, daily works best 1450/7980, all rig LC'ed.

Had some fun benchmarking latest games, earlier in 1440p, now 4K, hope u like it









*20 games in 4K ultra quality | SLI Titan X + i7 5960x benchmark full OSD*





*@Sheyster*, thanks for your work, great bios.


----------



## xTesla1856

Guess it's time for goodbyes now.. My Titans are packed and waiting to be shipped to their new user tomorrow. I managed to sell them for a pretty good profit, which I would be stupid to have passed up. For the time being, I got myself 2 R9 Furies until Polaris/Pascal comes out. While I'm sad to leave the green team and especially this great owners club (Special thanks to Sheyster and Jpmboy), I'm also glad to try the red team for the first time. After all, that's what this hobby is all about for me, trying all the latest and greatest hardware, all the time. I will from time to time pop back in here to see how things are going


----------



## Terreos

Hey guys. I just got a ek predator 360 and I'm considering getting a full waterblock for my titan x to add to it. Had a few questions. First what's the difference between say Acetal+Nickel waterblock and Acetal? Is the acetal + nickel going to give me slightly better cooling temps or is it so minor that it isn't going to matter? Next would it be worth getting an EK backplate or will the EVGA backplate that I have work just as well? My current back plate does have thermal pads on the vram so I figure it would just be for looks going with an EK version?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terreos*
> 
> Hey guys. I just got a ek predator 360 and I'm considering getting a full waterblock for my titan x to add to it. Had a few questions. First what's the difference between say Acetal+Nickel waterblock and Acetal? Is the acetal + nickel going to give me slightly better cooling temps or is it so minor that it isn't going to matter? Next would it be worth getting an EK backplate or will the EVGA backplate that I have work just as well? My current back plate does have thermal pads on the vram so I figure it would just be for looks going with an EK version?


The acetal/nickel will have slightly better cooling, is the way to go over acetal I feel and you can't use your EVGA backplate. You need to get an EK one and you need the right one to fit your card/waterblock.


----------



## SteezyTN

Nickel and the copper blocks have no difference in performance/temps. It's only for looks. I went with the acetal/nickel mainly because the copper on my 780 blocks started to turn like a shinny unpleasant orange.


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> The acetal/nickel will have slightly better cooling, is the way to go over acetal I feel and you can't use your EVGA backplate. You need to get an EK one and you need the right one to fit your card/waterblock.


Might as well go with the best then. And there isn't any variants to the Titan X is there? I have the EVGA SC. So the EK-FC Titan X - Acetal+Nickel and EK-FC Titan X Backplate - Black would be a winning combo correct?


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terreos*
> 
> Next would it be worth getting an EK backplate or will the EVGA backplate that I have work just as well? My current back plate does have thermal pads on the vram so I figure it would just be for looks going with an EK version?


I used the EVGA, but it's not drop in. You have to buy the screws to hold it on, since the screws that hold the EVGA back plate to the EVGA cooler are smaller than the threaded holes in the EK block. Also, there are screw holes near the center of the EK block that are not on the EVGA backplate, so you need to drill two holes in the backplate or leave two screws out.

The black EK were out of stock everywhere when I was ready to mount the stuff, so I bought the EVGA and just made them work.


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I used the EVGA, but it's not drop in. You have to buy the screws to hold it on, since the screws that hold the EVGA back plate to the EVGA cooler are smaller than the threaded holes in the EK block. Also, there are screw holes near the center of the EK block that are not on the EVGA backplate, so you need to *drill two holes* in the backplate or leave two screws out.


I'm not willing to do that. lol. Last thing I want to do is damage my $1000 baby.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terreos*
> 
> I'm not willing to do that. lol. Last thing I want to do is damage my $1000 baby.


You would only damage a $25 back plate.


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> You would only damage a $25 back plate.


Whoops. . .somehow I missed you said backplate. Alright that's not scary.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I'd still rather have the EK backplates if available - no need to find screws or drill or anything, and only $10 more expensive I think. The EVGA back plates are ventilated and look nice, just depends on how much work you'd be willing to go through to use them.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *havabeer*
> 
> yeah I thought as much, just double checking
> 
> I can get the card to around the 1400mhz range before it starts just hard crashing in game


I had to turn down the settings on farcry 4 down a notch my exact same OC with everything turned up doesn't crash on GTA5 and witcher 3. Which game is it crashing for you?


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> I had to turn down the settings on farcry 4 down a notch my exact same OC with everything turned up doesn't crash on GTA5 and witcher 3. Which game is it crashing for you?


I had also to decrease a little bit my OC because of Battlefront 2015.


----------



## s74r1

yeah I've noticed a wall around 1392+ with the few TITAN-X's I've had the chance to OC. voltage requirements start to increase exponentially. Makes me wonder how some 980Ti OC cards can boost to 1450'ish on stock bios (or so I've heard, on a friend's 980ti hybrid card). They're the same chip... perhaps the VRMs and power (even bios unlocked) isn't stable enough for the fully unlocked TITAN-X GM200.

regardless, I think around 1143mV-1168mV is around the sweet spot for power/heat efficiency (an extra 50w from 1162mV to 1204mV didn't see worth an extra 50mhz-75mhz). I backed my max boost down to a conservative 1354 after re-testing my OC. (I found running shadow of mordor at 4k res along with OCCT GPU test in error check mode was seeing some artifacting around 1380-1392 at stock volts ~320ish watts.

Also on another note, I noticed the GTX950 has a somewhat aggressive 1187mV-1194mV by default for high boost. Seems like NVIDIA was trying to push it hard. I'm willing to bet the rumored LP/SE 950's are probably downclocked and/or better binned chips at a more conservative voltage. Historically this would be their chance to test a die shrink, but I think porting maxwell to finfett+ would require a complete redesign.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s74r1*
> 
> yeah I've noticed a wall around 1392+ with the few TITAN-X's I've had the chance to OC. voltage requirements start to increase exponentially. Makes me wonder how some 980Ti OC cards can boost to 1450'ish on stock bios (or so I've heard, on a friend's 980ti hybrid card). They're the same chip... perhaps the VRMs and power (even bios unlocked) isn't stable enough for the fully unlocked TITAN-X GM200.
> 
> regardless, I think around 1143mV-1168mV is around the sweet spot for power/heat efficiency (an extra 50w from 1162mV to 1204mV didn't see worth an extra 50mhz-75mhz). I backed my max boost down to a conservative 1354 after re-testing my OC. (I found running shadow of mordor at 4k res along with OCCT GPU test in error check mode was seeing some artifacting around 1380-1392 at stock volts ~320ish watts.
> 
> Also on another note, I noticed the GTX950 has a somewhat aggressive 1187mV-1194mV by default for high boost. Seems like NVIDIA was trying to push it hard. I'm willing to bet the rumored LP/SE 950's are probably downclocked and/or better binned chips at a more conservative voltage. Historically this would be their chance to test a die shrink, but I think porting maxwell to finfett+ would require a complete redesign.


Titan x's boosting to the level of the 980 ti on stock bios is hard. Does make me wonder if they simply cut out or removing the crappy part of the chip when I assume cutting down the Titan x chip into the 980Ti? Having gone through 8 Titan x's cards only my current 3 in use can manage and hold 1450 on stock sc bios on the ref cooler in gaming and that's with the fans ramped up very high obviously. I did notice they perform better on the same bios when under water which is expected as the current ref cooler sucks for cooling the power phases and what not. But you are right my other 5 samples I owned (4 evga sc also and 1 zotac) all seemed to hit a brick wall around the 1400 mark.

not that it matters too much to me now, having three in a stack in ref design rarely means I even oc them, get hot as is


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terreos*
> 
> Might as well go with the best then. And there isn't any variants to the Titan X is there? I have the EVGA SC. So the EK-FC Titan X - Acetal+Nickel and EK-FC Titan X Backplate - Black would be a winning combo correct?


All Titan X's use the same reference design so that combo will work with any Titan X including the EVGA OC.


----------



## havabeer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> I had to turn down the settings on farcry 4 down a notch my exact same OC with everything turned up doesn't crash on GTA5 and witcher 3. Which game is it crashing for you?


Currently it's just rise of the tomb raider, I need to format my comp so haven't installed much other then witcher 3


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> All Titan X's use the same reference design so that combo will work with any Titan X including the EVGA OC.


That's what I thought. Thought maybe someone broke the rules and made a custom pcb while I wasn't looking.








Just have to wait for EK to get the quick disconnect kits back in stock. Which is a shame as I installed my EK predator 360 this morning and it's not having any trouble with just my 5820k.


----------



## Thum8er

Hey guys I have a quick question running Sheysters 1.236V Bios. With that said I had a previous issue with the cards not linking up properly ... thats fixed just had to flash them again... now to another question.

My cards dont seem to run at 100% in games(star wars battlefront 2015) or even in valley benchmarks.... they always hang around the 77-88% mark.

My CPU is a 4930k @ 4.7ghz... that should not be a bottleneck...

Afterburner does back up my claims as the cpu usage lingers around 44% ingame. With one core using 88% and the rest kind of... sitting between 10-25%.

Powersettings in the nvidia controll panel are set to max power , not adaptiv.

Running my cards @ 1440mhz.

Any Ideas suggestions ? Whats your best BIOS Experience sofar ?


----------



## sterfreak

New poster here. So I've attached two pictures, the first is my best overclock on a stock BIOS. I have two Titan Xs in SLI. My second picture is with Sheyster's BIOS. I'm not sure where I am going wrong, but I can't hit 1500 on the core clock in any way. Even a single point increase on the core clock causes problems (screen turns orange and then off. I can even max out the voltage slider and test with perfect results, but any more increase on core clock causes issues.

I have the SC card, watercooled, with heatsinks on the VRM. Looking for any ideas on what I could be doing wrong. Also, possibly of note, I had to switch from MSI afterburner to ASUS GPU tweak. MSI stopped opening at all shortly BEFORE I flashed the new bios. It runs, but only in the background. If anyone has an idea why that would be the case, I'm open to ideas.

Thanks for you time, been enjoying this thread for a while, decided I would ask for help as the community seems nice!

EDIT: Forgot to add, GPU-Z shows a perfcap reason of SLI/Vrel. I can lower the card settings, and max out the voltage and I still get a perfcap of Vrel.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Which Sheyster bios? I don't think you need to up the voltage slider with his bios.

And if Afterburner gets corrupted, just uninstall/re-install it.


----------



## sterfreak

The modded SC one. And of course I have tried your suggestion beforehand. Even cleaned out program files to no avail.


----------



## Thum8er

Is it safe to use Cyclops 1.275v Bios 24/7 (Gaming purposes, or should I revert back to 1.235v Bios and run my cards at 1400mhz ? With the 1.275 I am pushing 1470mhz) , if I have a water cooled setup ?

I'll be honest never pushed my cards this hard thats why I am asking.

They are reaching 50+ (53 was the max temperature reached and it was a "Hottish" day) degrees Celsius, thats 122 degrees fahrenheit for the american brothers in this forum.

Using dual D5 Pups and a 480 & 360 Rad combo. CPU is also in the loop.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## s74r1

Has anyone found any correlation between the official 13.5MHz clock steps and the inbetween clocks some people seem to run? Does the GPU *actually* run at inbetween clocks or is our software reading it wrong and it just chooses the nearest clock step?

Also, maybe not the right thread but I'd like to contribute a few things I've noticed during extensive BIOS modding...


table 1; TDP. doesn't seem to matter at all, I can still pull 300w-400w from the card with just PEG and PT tables increased. I think table 1 is moreso for calculating how much power it's currently using, which may skew readings from monitoring apps.
NVIDIA is pretty conservative on the 6pin rail, probably due to some PSUs not being fully wired. Probably best to spread the load a bit more between the two.
power throttling can be finnicky if you do hit the limit, particularly if the BIOS finds no lower clocks with lower voltage available and can get "stuck" there. It's time consuming but if you want a custom boostable BIOS, it's probably best to set every boost clock voltage to the same min/max range and scale it accordingly.
some BIOSs I've noticed will let you set a "boost limit", and some seem hardcoded with a separate sort of boost limit. setting all XBAR/SYS/L2C to same seem to unlock this slider on some BIOS. however, this can be unstable if all are too high.
GPU Clock Offset: I've noticed this bypasses some hidden boost limit we can't see in MBT other than the above mentioned boost limit, even if you click it a few notches then set everything back to the way it was, the card will boost higher. (I've tested this even with clock/voltage steps that are clearly within it's allowed range).
And... regarding stability testing... I don't believe there's a single stress test that can fully stress every aspect of GPUs nowadays. previously stable clocks could be bottlenecking on different parts of the GPU. for example, a GPU could be stable at 1430 even with 99% usage and no power throttling, but crank up the resolution and it starts stressing other parts (such as ROPs and TMUs) and you may start finding artifacting or crashing. Another example, I can run mem at 8.1GHz and pass CUDA MemTest all day/night long, but games crash/artifact. I found the best method for my own OCD stability requirements is to run a demanding game such as shadow of mordor in one monitor and OCCT GPU test with error checking on a second monitor. (or 4k-5k res single monitor with both running, but careful of power limits - I run OCCT @ 1920x1200, shader complexity 3. also, if using DSR make sure to change text scaling back to normal otherwise some games may not be truly rendering at high res). Firestrike is a horrible test I've noticed, it's mostly shader/particle load and more of a power virus. I've also noticed EVGA OC Scanner doesn't seem to catch artifacts like OCCT does.

and some quote responses below (in case this post gets quoted, quoted quotes get derped):
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Titan x's boosting to the level of the 980 ti on stock bios is hard. Does make me wonder if they simply cut out or removing the crappy part of the chip when I assume cutting down the Titan x chip into the 980Ti? Having gone through 8 Titan x's cards only my current 3 in use can manage and hold 1450 on stock sc bios on the ref cooler in gaming and that's with the fans ramped up very high obviously. I did notice they perform better on the same bios when under water which is expected as the current ref cooler sucks for cooling the power phases and what not. But you are right my other 5 samples I owned (4 evga sc also and 1 zotac) all seemed to hit a brick wall around the 1400 mark.
> 
> not that it matters too much to me now, having three in a stack in ref design rarely means I even oc them, get hot as is


curious, whats the ASIC's of those cards in question and their voltage during boost?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thum8er*
> 
> Is it safe to use Cyclops 1.275v Bios 24/7 (Gaming purposes, or should I revert back to 1.235v Bios and run my cards at 1400mhz ? With the 1.275 I am pushing 1470mhz) , if I have a water cooled setup ?
> 
> I'll be honest never pushed my cards this hard thats why I am asking.
> 
> They are reaching 50+ (53 was the max temperature reached and it was a "Hottish" day) degrees Celsius, thats 122 degrees fahrenheit for the american brothers in this forum.
> 
> Using dual D5 Pups and a 480 & 360 Rad combo. CPU is also in the loop.
> 
> Thanks for your input.


kinda depends on max current I think. I've seen many running up to 1281 and no degredation even up to 1.3v that I've seen in the 980/970 threads. My wc core temps are similar to yours with kryographcs block. I think the VRMs are kind of insufficient for the TITAN-X though (perhaps vdroop is a major cause of why TITAN-X's can't boost as high on same volts as 980Ti's), so make sure they're cool enough. newer versions of hwinfo can show the total power draw in watts, it's debatable how far you want to go but personally I don't like going past 330w, maybe 350w tops. but some run 400w just fine. You have to ask yourself if the extra watt/power draw is worth it, I found that I needed to bump volts from 1162 to 1224 just to push past 1400 which resulted in about a 50w power increase for a measily 50MHz-75MHz gain. personally I think 1143-1168 seem to be around the sweet spot for power efficiency. unfortunately I can only boost to around 1367ish stable with my 76% ASIC under extreme torture testing but I like to back off a clock step for extra stability (to 1354, with 7.8GHz mem)


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s74r1*
> 
> curious, whats the ASIC's of those cards in question and their voltage during boost?


Current Trio are:

73.1% - Voltage during boost: 1.1990v
72.2% - Voltage during boost 1.2000v
67.3% - Voltage during boost 1.2300v

Having said that this is with the Trio in 3 way SLI, indavidually the two better ones can be stable slightly higher the above is for 1455 Mhz stable. Not that I use it any longer that high as 3 with Ref design sandwiched as they are









I will note however while there does seem to be a pattern to ASIC and less volts. 2 of the 8 I have owned were outliners. One which had a ASIC of 71.1% would need more volts at idle and stock compared with my 67.3% sample. It would also crash often at 1455 Mhz so was not stable.

Two of my other samples, one with 61.7% and one with 65.3%, the 61.7% was in a similar situation to the above. Less voltage at idle and boost then the 65.3%.


----------



## jaminiah

Hey Guys, just joined the forum.
I'm running my Titan X on air, I've looked through most of this thread and used the search tool etc, but which is the current recommended OC bios? Is it maxair 2?

Cheers!


----------



## Gaming Prodigy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nunzi*
> 
> Much love for the 4930k cpu I'm going to do the same wait for the 10 core monster


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cobz*
> 
> Very cool....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The day I installed them I tried to get up on the firestrike wall, I was only a few hundred points away from last place (100th), but I knew with everyone else running the 5960x chip and the x99 boards I was not going to get up there with my 4930k chip... Could I have pushed the cards a little more, sure, but already @ 1503mhz for the run, I was not getting up there, but I did pretty good considering that I still have the previous generation chip & board.. I debated on building a x99 build but my 4930k @4.8ghz is still more then good enough for me, so I only swapped out my 780 ti classys for the titan x's and upgraded my ram to 32gb... I am waiting for intels 10 core monsta to come out and I will have another killa build on my hands..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here was my score though when I tried to get up on the wall.. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10461454?


Here's my Sli, Non OC'd, Titan-X SC Firestrike score









http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7380013


----------



## OGM3X

EVGA hybrid water cooler on titan x yes or no ? Tired of hearing the fan at full blast !


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGM3X*
> 
> EVGA hybrid water cooler on titan x yes or no ? Tired of hearing the fan at full blast !


Yes. It's easy to install and it's very quiet. If anything you may hear some noise from the pump before you hear it from the fan on the radiator. Heck I've bios hacked and overclocked mine to 1500mhz.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGM3X*
> 
> EVGA hybrid water cooler on titan x yes or no ? Tired of hearing the fan at full blast !


I'd be careful about the Hybrid and custom bios's etc. The VRAM modules are only cooled by a fan I think and the they can get really hot especially with bios's that are over-volted. Full waterblock and a backplate is a much better option.









If you have only one Titan X a simple option would be a EKWB Predator 360 AIO with a EK Titan X waterblock with a QDC preinstalled to easily hook it up to the Titan X and a EK backplate. It would cool your CPU AND Titan X just fine (you'd have to use the CPU block included for a quick disconnect option or drain the unit and use your own tubing and fittings without the CPU and a non-quick disconnect waterblock.









Only issue with that would be you'd have to wait until next month for the waterblock with quick disconnects to be available I think.


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thum8er*
> 
> Hey guys I have a quick question running Sheysters 1.236V Bios. With that said I had a previous issue with the cards not linking up properly ... thats fixed just had to flash them again... now to another question.
> 
> My cards dont seem to run at 100% in games(star wars battlefront 2015) or even in valley benchmarks.... they always hang around the 77-88% mark.
> 
> My CPU is a 4930k @ 4.7ghz... that should not be a bottleneck...
> 
> Afterburner does back up my claims as the cpu usage lingers around 44% ingame. With one core using 88% and the rest kind of... sitting between 10-25%.
> 
> Powersettings in the nvidia controll panel are set to max power , not adaptiv.
> 
> Running my cards @ 1440mhz.
> 
> Any Ideas suggestions ? Whats your best BIOS Experience sofar ?


Use the Cyclops 1 bios, its the best for me by along way. Any other bios running firestrike and it fails at 1590mhz. The cyclops 1 is the only one that gets me through firestrike.
Also make sure if your using MSI AB that you enable unofficial overclocking, force voltage and disable power limit in the .cfg file.

Link to cyclops 1 bios.
http://www.mediafire.com/download/zm3brc3h7prlqe6/Cyclops.rar


----------



## OGM3X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I'd be careful about the Hybrid and custom bios's etc. The VRAM modules are only cooled by a fan I think and the they can get really hot especially with bios's that are over-volted. Full waterblock and a backplate is a much better option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have only one Titan X a simple option would be a EKWB Predator 360 AIO with a EK Titan X waterblock with a QDC preinstalled to easily hook it up to the Titan X and a EK backplate. It would cool your CPU AND Titan X just fine (you'd have to use the CPU block included for a quick disconnect option or drain the unit and use your own tubing and fittings without the CPU and a non-quick disconnect waterblock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only issue with that would be you'd have to wait until next month for the waterblock with quick disconnects to be available I think.


I'm just looking to COOL it down and eliminate that fan noise .


----------



## Yogafire

Hi all.
Quick question if that's OK.
I've just bought an EVGA SC off eBay with an aftermarket ACX cooler. Only problem is that the cooler does not appear to be the official Titan X one that I wanted and it's blank where the stickers should be (see photos).
Does anyone know where I can obtain replacement / modded stickers to tidy this up? I'm thinking that EVGA may not cooperate as it's second hand and a bit iffy!
Many thanks guys.


----------



## Dyaems

Anyone tried mounting a Prolimatech MK-26 on a Titan X? Mister Google can't seem to show up some results so I asked here.


----------



## s74r1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yogafire*
> 
> Hi all.
> Quick question if that's OK.
> I've just bought an EVGA SC off eBay with an aftermarket ACX cooler. Only problem is that the cooler does not appear to be the official Titan X one that I wanted and it's blank where the stickers should be (see photos).
> Does anyone know where I can obtain replacement / modded stickers to tidy this up? I'm thinking that EVGA may not cooperate as it's second hand and a bit iffy!
> Many thanks guys.


Interesting, I didn't know they sold those with the ACX but i guess I've been out of the loop awhile.

I would contact EVGA still, they're usually very friendly and helpful. but register it to your account first if you can - warranties are fully transferable now.

Edit: however if you meant the official black nvidia NVTM blower, those aren't cheap but they might offer to exchange with you.


----------



## Yogafire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s74r1*
> 
> Interesting, I didn't know they sold those with the ACX but i guess I've been out of the loop awhile.
> 
> I would contact EVGA still, they're usually very friendly and helpful. but register it to your account first if you can - warranties are fully transferable now.
> 
> Edit: however if you meant the official black nvidia NVTM blower, those aren't cheap but they might offer to exchange with you.


Thanks.
No I meant the aftermarket EVGA Titan X ACX 2.0 fan.
Came out a while back, but sold out super quick and no more stock as far as I can see...
If anyone here has one lying around I'd be very gratedul - ha ha.
I've had TX stock blowers in the past and they're awesome to look at but very noisy when under load. Thought the ACX might be the way forward for air cooling, but this one isn't pretty, but for £600 I'm comfortable with that I guess. ?
I'll get onto EVGA, but if not a sticker / modding company suggestion would still be appreciated by anyone.
Thanks again.


----------



## Nunzi

I have had the hybrids TX from day 1 overclocked it ...............not had a single problem

running volts @ 1.2 & 1.23 with 1463 on core & 500 on mem


----------



## s74r1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yogafire*
> 
> Thanks.
> No I meant the aftermarket EVGA Titan X ACX 2.0 fan.
> Came out a while back, but sold out super quick and no more stock as far as I can see...
> If anyone here has one lying around I'd be very gratedul - ha ha.
> I've had TX stock blowers in the past and they're awesome to look at but very noisy when under load. Thought the ACX might be the way forward for air cooling, but this one isn't pretty, but for £600 I'm comfortable with that I guess. ?
> I'll get onto EVGA, but if not a sticker / modding company suggestion would still be appreciated by anyone.
> Thanks again.


Yeah I dunno, maybe EVGA has some old stock laying around they could help you out with. worth a shot. there's some custom sticker guys on eBay too. can't name any in particular.

I too love the design of the black NVTM cooler but it's definitely too noisy. I decided to keep the LED logo at least to mount it in my case after replacing with waterblock.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yogafire*
> 
> Thanks.
> No I meant the aftermarket EVGA Titan X ACX 2.0 fan.
> Came out a while back, but sold out super quick and no more stock as far as I can see...
> If anyone here has one lying around I'd be very gratedul - ha ha.
> I've had TX stock blowers in the past and they're awesome to look at but very noisy when under load. Thought the ACX might be the way forward for air cooling, but this one isn't pretty, but for £600 I'm comfortable with that I guess. ?
> I'll get onto EVGA, but if not a sticker / modding company suggestion would still be appreciated by anyone.
> Thanks again.


I have ACX coolers on my Titan X's and they ARE loud and don't really cool much better then stock coolers to be honest.









I'm going water soon but thought I'd let you know.









Edit: Can't even use three cards in SLI with ACX coolers because the top one will go over 80C even with fans at 100% why I'm going water.


----------



## Yogafire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I have ACX coolers on my Titan X's and they ARE loud and don't really cool much better then stock coolers to be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going water soon but thought I'd let you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Can't even use three cards in SLI with ACX coolers because the top one will go over 80C even with fans at 100% why I'm going water.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I have ACX coolers on my Titan X's and they ARE loud and don't really cool much better then stock coolers to be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going water soon but thought I'd let you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Can't even use three cards in SLI with ACX coolers because the top one will go over 80C even with fans at 100% why I'm going water.


Ah, OK. Well I'll be going single card with ACX, so I'll be interested to see how that pans out in terms of noise and temps.
Currently on SLI on a micro ATX case and the temps are unbearable... I'm sure I hit 90 the other day running 3DMark... Looks nice though, but overkill for my living room.


----------



## Radox-0

Yep also got a pair of the ACX 2.0 coolers. They were okay and I have since moved back to ref design, before adding a third Titan X anyways The main issue I had with them is they are not really all that more quieter and do a good job of heating up the rest of the system. Also and in my opinion the worse part is at low loads they make a really odd resonance type sound, from the rear of the two fans I thought it was just mine having issues, but RMA'd them 3 times so had 5 of them all together and all make a bit of that noise.

Not an issue on other cards that come with the cooler by default as the fan spins off entirely, but on the Titan X where the lowest it will drop to is 22% it makes an odd noise in that 22-26% range. Drove me nuts and rather have a quieter system at low loads with ref design then a quieter one under load.


----------



## Yogafire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Yep also got a pair of the ACX 2.0 coolers. They were okay and I have since moved back to ref design, before adding a third Titan X anyways The main issue I had with them is they are not really all that more quieter and do a good job of heating up the rest of the system. Also and in my opinion the worse part is at low loads they make a really odd resonance type sound, from the rear of the two fans I thought it was just mine having issues, but RMA'd them 3 times so had 5 of them all together and all make a bit of that noise.
> 
> Not an issue on other cards that come with the cooler by default as the fan spins off entirely, but on the Titan X where the lowest it will drop to is 22% it makes an odd noise in that 22-26% range. Drove me nuts and rather have a quieter system at low loads with ref design then a quieter one under load.


Jesus - beginning to think I may have made a mistake!
But thanks for that feedback. ?
I'll maybe see how it goes with the new card and perhaps just flip it back on eBay if it's not for me. Might go for a customs loop - been promising it to myself for some time now.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yogafire*
> 
> Jesus - beginning to think I may have made a mistake!
> But thanks for that feedback. ?
> I'll maybe see how it goes with the new card and perhaps just flip it back on eBay if it's not for me. Might go for a customs loop - been promising it to myself for some time now.


Hah, reading back does seem I am making them out to be the worst thing ever. They are not bad and in single card solution you may find it present. The noise signature may also be alight for yourself so I would just definitely give it a shot


----------



## s74r1

you could still bios mod the fan profile to shut off under a certain temp like other cards, but I'm not sure how hot the PCB and VRMs get with no active cooling. 22% is probably overkill for an ACX at idle though.

also, with 3 cards and 6 fans total at same speed i can definitely see how the noise would resonate. I myself had to stagger my radiator fan speeds a bit to reduce this same effect.

single card the ACX is probably fine but not great if sandwiched. I had the same case heat problems with a bunch of asus 970's


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s74r1*
> 
> you could still bios mod the fan profile to shut off under a certain temp like other cards, but I'm not sure how hot the PCB and VRMs get with no active cooling. 22% is probably overkill for an ACX at idle though.
> 
> also, with 3 cards and 6 fans total at same speed i can definitely see how the noise would resonate. I myself had to stagger my radiator fan speeds a bit to reduce this same effect.
> 
> single card the ACX is probably fine but not great if sandwiched. I had the same case heat problems with a bunch of asus 970's


It was not with 3 cards it was just with a single card on its own when testing and only a pair with a two space slot ( only have a pair of the coolers so did not try 3 way). The resonance was happening with itself on that rear fan no matter what. Open bench closed case etc 1 card or 2 cards.

I imagine it would be okay turning off considering the 980Ti varient does similar.


----------



## seross69

best to just put them underwater!!


----------



## s74r1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> It was not with 3 cards it was just with a single card on its own when testing and only a pair with a two space slot ( only have a pair of the coolers so did not try 3 way). The resonance was happening with itself on that rear fan no matter what. Open bench closed case etc 1 card or 2 cards.
> 
> I imagine it would be okay turning off considering the 980Ti varient does similar.


Hmm, interesting. I haven't heard the ACX's personally. as for the fan shutoff - if the 980ti does, then the fan values from a 980ti bios could probably be copy/pasted to the titan-x bios.


----------



## Terreos

Added My Titan X to my EK Predator 360 loop today. Temps are alot better in The Witcher 3 with my 1500mhz overclock from 66 - 50. Think I'll have to play with the memory now since I didn't mess with that when I had the hybrid cooler on it.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terreos*
> 
> Added My Titan X to my EK Predator 360 loop today. Temps are alot better in The Witcher 3 with my 1500mhz overclock from 66 - 50. Think I'll have to play with the memory now since I didn't mess with that when I had the hybrid cooler on it.


A single 360 rad is not going to keep oc CPU and GPU cooled like you want . Better than ait for sure but


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> A single 360 rad is not going to keep oc CPU and GPU cooled like you want . Better than ait for sure but


So far it's doing a lot better than the Titan X hybrid cooler. There is definitely room for another 240 or 360 rad on the top of the case.


----------



## s74r1

depends on the temps and fan speeds your comfortable with, but a 360 is defiintely capable of cooling a CPU and GPU considering there's single 120 rad cpu coolers and single 120 rad gpu hybrids.

interesting to see they released the pre-filled blocks for predators, wonder if they'll do pre-filled radiators upgrades too? I roll my own custom loop though personally (double 240 rads, etc) but kinda cool to see high end parts being more convenient and accessible to more people.


----------



## Terreos

I'm honestly happy with the drop from 66 to 50 on my GPU as I stated. I think seross69 missed that. I'm not looking to shoot for super low temps just stability and peace of mind on my current setup and overclocks. I have the vardar f4-120 running at 50 percent so I was pretty happy with the outcome. I haven't messed around with it yet but I never touched the memory overclock on my titan x since my hybrid cooler only cooled the core.


----------



## s74r1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terreos*
> 
> I'm honestly happy with the drop from 66 to 50 on my GPU as I stated. I think seross69 missed that. I'm not looking to shoot for super low temps just stability and peace of mind on my current setup and overclocks. I have the vardar f4-120 running at 50 percent so I was pretty happy with the outcome. I haven't messed around with it yet but I never touched the memory overclock on my titan x since my hybrid cooler only cooled the core.


IMO anything below that magic number that first throttles the clock down 1 notch (70c?) is good enough for me









I haven't seen increased overclocking potential with 50c vs 90c personally, but silence is golden.

I'd say 90% of TITAN-X's are capable of 7600 mem (3800, or +300) and probably 80% are capable of 7800 (3900, or +400). in my experience very few are truly game stable at 8000 (4000, or +500). I thought mine was stable until I started rigorously torture testing and found a couple artifacts overnight (but no TDR or driver crash). Sometimes there's a tradeoff between core and mem too, most cases you should favor core clock. The definition of "stable" is debatable. do you want a 1% chance of having a random crash in some team competition for a extra few fps? or do you just casually game and benchmark? all different use cases. for my own testing I run 4k res DSR Shadow of Mordor (maximized window), with OCCT GPU test error checking in a smaller 1080p window. this has caught the most errors for me, but there's many others. pay attention to power throttling too.

P.S. firestrike is a awful stability test except for maximum power draw


----------



## Emu105

Guys just got mine EVGA Hybrid Cooler for the Titan X. Wow this thing is amazing I use to hit 1250mhz and my card was already at 75c. Right now I'm sitting at 1450mhz mem at 7.9ghz my temps dont go above 51C that's just amazing. Not sure how much i should push it!


----------



## OGM3X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Guys just got mine EVGA Hybrid Cooler for the Titan X.


Where did you find it in stock ?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGM3X*
> 
> Where did you find it in stock ?


Here is a 980 ti one that'll fit that's in stock:

*http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=400-HY-0996-B1*

980, 980ti hybrids will both fit with titan-X. You can check with ebay too for stock.


----------



## Nunzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Guys just got mine EVGA Hybrid Cooler for the Titan X. Wow this thing is amazing I use to hit 1250mhz and my card was already at 75c. Right now I'm sitting at 1450mhz mem at 7.9ghz my temps dont go above 51C that's just amazing. Not sure how much i should push it!


Nice, that's about where I'm @ to

enjoy!


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s74r1*
> 
> interesting to see they released the pre-filled blocks for predators, wonder if they'll do pre-filled radiators upgrades too?


I can't imagine they would do this. It would require an integrated pump in the second rad. I don't see the tiny pump included with the Predator 360 being able to do the job when a second rad is added. This would raise cost and might also cut in to their traditional loop sales.

I think it's more likely we may see a larger Predator 480 at some point.


----------



## s74r1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I can't imagine they would do this. It would require an integrated pump in the second rad. I don't see the tiny pump included with the Predator 360 being able to do the job when a second rad is added. This would raise cost and might also cut in to their traditional loop sales.
> 
> I think it's more likely we may see a larger Predator 480 at some point.


predator is using a Laing DDC, if I remember correctly. more than capable of driving two rads and a couple blocks. I've driven more restrictive loops on the lower pressure D5


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s74r1*
> 
> predator is using a Laing DDC, if I remember correctly. more than capable of driving two rads and a couple blocks. I've driven more restrictive loops on the lower pressure D5


The biggest issue with the Predator is they need to do a better job of pushing the purchasers of pre-filled GPU blocks with the QDCs to purchase a res, perhaps a res+pump combo, also with the QDCs if that makes it easier for their customers.

Most of the reason for the failures with "Gen 1" (not all failures, but a lot) were due to added pressure resulting from increased temps when adding a GPU into the loop with the Predator 360. If they had somewhere for that extra pressure to go, the o-ring in the CPU block would likely not have opened up like a sieve.

As far as a "Predator 480", I don't see that as likely considering the number of users with a case that could handle that is low relative to the market, and EK tends to shy away from commissioning parts for a product with limited reach. They don't do their own CNC work.


----------



## Thum8er

Hey guys.

I have been running my two titans and my cpu in one loop. Using the cyclops revised bios 1.274v. On top of that I have my 4930k running at 4.7ghz at 1.37vcc. Soooo the numbers I am seeing while gaming (playing on a 1440 monitor), are not super high but higher then I would like. At the moment I have a 480 + 360 Rad in my system. I still have a 240 Rad lying around.

Highest temps I have seen so far have reached 53 degrees(GPU's). And my cpu sometimes pushes the 60ish mark.

Would the additional 240 Rad make a difference ? I know it will not cut the temps in half not asking for a miracle ^^. But will I see a 3-4 degree drop ?

Last time I checked 120 Rad space was supposed to disipate 300 Watts.

Thanks guys.


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thum8er*
> 
> Hey guys.
> 
> I have been running my two titans and my cpu in one loop. Using the cyclops revised bios 1.274v. On top of that I have my 4930k running at 4.7ghz at 1.37vcc. Soooo the numbers I am seeing while gaming (playing on a 1440 monitor), are not super high but higher then I would like. At the moment I have a 480 + 360 Rad in my system. I still have a 240 Rad lying around.
> 
> Highest temps I have seen so far have reached 53 degrees. And my cpu sometimes pushes the 60ish mark.
> 
> Would the additional 240 Rad make a difference ? I know it will not cut the temps in half not asking for a miracle ^^. But will I see a 3-4 degree drop ?
> 
> Thanks guys.


Not likely. Your best bet would be a separate GPU loop. Adding rad space isn't going to move the needle on temps much more than 1-2 degrees. Expecting 3-4 is expecting a lot, to be honest.


----------



## Thum8er

Damn was afraid of that answer







. In that case back to the drawing board. And thanks.


----------



## OGM3X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Here is a 980 ti one that'll fit that's in stock:
> 
> *http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=400-HY-0996-B1*
> 
> 980, 980ti hybrids will both fit with titan-X. You can check with ebay too for stock.


Thanks the 980ti hybrid cooler is $75 on amazon . I already ordered the GTX Hybrid shroud LED for it from EVGA .


----------



## Sketchus

So I installed a Hybrid kit on my Titan X (I have another to go on my second card, just not done yet), and wow what a difference.

Card is SO much quieter, and my OC is so much better. I'm running core @1500mhz now. Really has made a difference too, with one card I can almost get a constant 60 (sometimes up into the 70s) in The Division on high @ 3440 x 1440.

So pleased. I also used the stock shroud.


----------



## OGM3X

Nice i have my hybrid kit here waiting to install it this weekend . I also have the evga LED shroud for it which i will be using . Now i'm just trying to figure out how i want to mount the radiator in my corsair 760T ?


----------



## Sketchus

Yeah I missed out on the LED shroud and the kits I have are actually for 980s, so went with stock.

I believe they recommend above the card if you can, so possibly at the top or rear exhaust?


----------



## OGM3X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sketchus*
> 
> Yeah I missed out on the LED shroud and the kits I have are actually for 980s, so went with stock.
> 
> I believe they recommend above the card if you can, so possibly at the top or rear exhaust?


The LED shroud is still available on EVGA

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-TC-0999-B9


----------



## kx11

so lately my top GPU in PCI slot 1 gets hot like 91c hot ( according to RTSS ) while [email protected] 4k , the game won't crash nor the performance will drop at all , i can hit 4k\60 fps @ ultra settings in latest games like The Divison\NFS\FC primal ..etc

my GPUs are not reference models , the top card is Zotac Arctic storm TitX , i thought it was the reason the temp gets so hot but i switched it with Gigabyte Xtreme gaming TitX and same problem happens , could this means the Mobo sensor is broken ?? or should i switch to a lower level Bios ? since i'm using the 1287mv bios ??


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> so lately my top GPU in PCI slot 1 gets hot like 91c hot ( according to RTSS ) while [email protected] 4k , the game won't crash nor the performance will drop at all , i can hit 4k\60 fps @ ultra settings in latest games like The Divison\NFS\FC primal ..etc
> 
> my GPUs are not reference models , the top card is Zotac Arctic storm TitX , i thought it was the reason the temp gets so hot but i switched it with Gigabyte Xtreme gaming TitX and same problem happens , could this means the Mobo sensor is broken ?? or should i switch to a lower level Bios ? since i'm using the 1287mv bios ??


You should go back to a stock bios and don't adjust voltage. 91c is too hot, nvidia designed this card to throttle at 65c - 70c for good reasons im sure of.

I dont even use the 1.287v and im on water. I run a bios were only the power table is adjusted so my card still runs on the stock voltage table 1.174v - 1.23v with voltage slider maxed out.

Only time i do use the 1.287v bios is if im benching and trying to reach the top score in the benchmark threads.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> so lately my top GPU in PCI slot 1 gets hot like 91c hot ( according to RTSS ) while [email protected] 4k , the game won't crash nor the performance will drop at all , i can hit 4k\60 fps @ ultra settings in latest games like The Divison\NFS\FC primal ..etc
> 
> my GPUs are not reference models , the top card is Zotac Arctic storm TitX , i thought it was the reason the temp gets so hot but i switched it with Gigabyte Xtreme gaming TitX and same problem happens , could this means the Mobo sensor is broken ?? or should i switch to a lower level Bios ? since i'm using the 1287mv bios ??


On my Titan X's, two of them, SLI, withn ACX 2.0 air coolers I use this 1.15v bios http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/12210#post_24170415 and my temps hover around 70c gaming and I still get 1350/1940 out of my two cards stable. Keeps temps low if you're on air and clocks are not much lower then a high voltage bios.









Added the BIOS zip.

GM200-ULTIMATE-1150mv.zip 150k .zip file


----------



## kx11

yeah it's just the bios i was using the wrong one , went back to lilchronic-mod10 and the temps went lower by -10c which means 81c @ 4k in the Division on one card , i'll use the one KedaWolf uploaded now


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> yeah it's just the bios i was using the wrong one , went back to lilchronic-mod10 and the temps went lower by -10c which means 81c @ 4k in the Division on one card , i'll use the one KedaWolf uploaded now


I'm gaming on a 4K G-Sync with that bios and have a second 1440p screen I usually have Twitch running as well. Top card doesn't go over 70c with that BIOS in Diablo 3 or Black OPS 3 but I do have my GPU fans on a custom fan profile in Afterburner and they crank up as the temp rises.


----------



## kx11

i use custom profile for Fans too



kinda crazy but it handles the heat very well


----------



## ahnafakeef

Hello everyone.

I need help identifying what BIOS I'm currently running on my GPUs. Below is a GPU-Z screenshot. I would have uploaded the BIOS file, but GPU-Z stopped working once I pressed the 'save BIOS' button.


Upon identification, I would like to know a few things - clocks and voltage under load, and whether I can increase the core voltage/clock via AB while staying within safety limits. I'm running SLI on stock coolers, mind you.

Also, I don't know why, but all the sliders in AB are grayed out and doesn't let me modify any of them despite voltage settings being unlocked in the settings menu. Please recommend a solution for this as well.

Thank you.

EDIT: I haven't kept up with recent developments, but if there's a different and more recent BIOS that would let me overclock further/better on air, do let me know.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Hello everyone.
> 
> Upon identification, I would like to know a few things - clocks and voltage under load, and whether I can increase the core voltage/clock via AB while staying within safety limits. I'm running SLI on stock coolers, mind you.
> 
> Also, I don't know why, but all the sliders in AB are grayed out and doesn't let me modify any of them despite voltage settings being unlocked in the settings menu. Please recommend a solution for this as well.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> EDIT: I haven't kept up with recent developments, but if there's a different and more recent BIOS that would let me overclock further/better on air, do let me know.


See back a few posts about BIOS's and air, is a link to a really good BIOS for air that still overclocks okay. If you're not benchmarking and want a 24/7 bios to keep your temps down is the way to go.


----------



## Sketchus

I might check out that LED shroud, thanks for linking.

I've got both coolers installed on my Titans now, and using the 1.287 bios I get max temps of 45-50 on my top card @ 1500 core in Heaven benchmark. Seems ok right? In general gameplay with that OC it stays around 40.


----------



## TooTay

I'm curious to know what temperatures people are getting with their cards under water, I am currently getting temps in the 50-57c while playing Witcher 3 or GTA V with the following setup.

Ambient temperature of 23c

2x GTX Titan X's with EK Dual Parallel connector - I've flashed them with Sheysters 1.2v bios and have them running at 1436 core and +300 on the memory 100% stable.

5820k @ 1.291v @ 4.4 - running no overclock and stock voltages has no affect on GPU temps.
4x NF-F12's at 1000RPM on each radiator
UT60 480 Radiator
XT45 480 Radiator
EK Supremacy Evo CPU Block
2x Alphacool USB D5 Pumps - running them at their lowest setting of 25% with EK Dual D5 Top - If I set them to 100% the temps only drop by 2c

I was imagining I'd be in the mid to high 40's under stress but to see them sitting at between 53-57 seems a bit too high, I suppose I could refit the blocks to see if that reduces the temps but I am absolutely certain nothing was done incorrectly or improperly by me as I've fitted many of these EK GPU blocks before.

So yea, seeking some information from others with similar setups are these temperatures normal do you think? I'm also slightly paranoid about the EK SLI bridge, perhaps this is a cause of higher temps and that straight tubing would provide better flow/temp or maybe I just need more radiator space







.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TooTay*
> 
> I'm curious to know what temperatures people are getting with their cards under water, I am currently getting temps in the 50-57c while playing Witcher 3 or GTA V with the following setup.
> 
> Ambient temperature of 23c
> 
> 2x GTX Titan X's with EK Dual Parallel connector - I've flashed them with Sheysters 1.2v bios and have them running at 1436 core and +300 on the memory 100% stable.
> 
> 5820k @ 1.291v @ 4.4 - running no overclock and stock voltages has no affect on GPU temps.
> 4x NF-F12's at 1000RPM on each radiator
> UT60 480 Radiator
> XT45 480 Radiator
> EK Supremacy Evo CPU Block
> 2x Alphacool USB D5 Pumps - running them at their lowest setting of 25% with EK Dual D5 Top - If I set them to 100% the temps only drop by 2c
> 
> I was imagining I'd be in the mid to high 40's under stress but to see them sitting at between 53-57 seems a bit too high, I suppose I could refit the blocks to see if that reduces the temps but I am absolutely certain nothing was done incorrectly or improperly by me as I've fitted many of these EK GPU blocks before.
> 
> So yea, seeking some information from others with similar setups are these temperatures normal do you think? I'm also slightly paranoid about the EK SLI bridge, perhaps this is a cause of higher temps and that straight tubing would provide better flow/temp or maybe I just need more radiator space
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


My sig rig never got above 40-42C during 8 days of [email protected] at 100% system load the whole time. I have less rad and my fans where under half speed.

Room temp was around 25-27C. Pretty normal for when the PC is running hard.


----------



## TooTay

Thanks for that, I think I'll strip both the blocks down and clean them proper. I'll also just straight tube them similar to what you've done rather than using the EK connector bridge would hope that reduces the temps


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TooTay*
> 
> I'm curious to know what temperatures people are getting with their cards under water, I am currently getting temps in the 50-57c while playing Witcher 3 or GTA V with the following setup.
> 
> Ambient temperature of 23c
> 
> 2x GTX Titan X's with EK Dual Parallel connector - I've flashed them with Sheysters 1.2v bios and have them running at 1436 core and +300 on the memory 100% stable.
> 
> 5820k @ 1.291v @ 4.4 - running no overclock and stock voltages has no affect on GPU temps.
> 4x NF-F12's at 1000RPM on each radiator
> UT60 480 Radiator
> XT45 480 Radiator
> EK Supremacy Evo CPU Block
> 2x Alphacool USB D5 Pumps - running them at their lowest setting of 25% with EK Dual D5 Top - If I set them to 100% the temps only drop by 2c
> 
> I was imagining I'd be in the mid to high 40's under stress but to see them sitting at between 53-57 seems a bit too high, I suppose I could refit the blocks to see if that reduces the temps but I am absolutely certain nothing was done incorrectly or improperly by me as I've fitted many of these EK GPU blocks before.
> 
> So yea, seeking some information from others with similar setups are these temperatures normal do you think? I'm also slightly paranoid about the EK SLI bridge, perhaps this is a cause of higher temps and that straight tubing would provide better flow/temp or maybe I just need more radiator space
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I am running my two titans at 1.274v and I get a max of 40-41c MAXED. I HAD a 560, 480, and 360 before, and my temps reached almost 55c. I then added my 480 to the loop, AND replaced the thermal paste with Kryonaut. Now I'm getting the 40-41c. Something was wrong because I don't see how one 480 dropped my temps almost 15c. So maybe try and replace the thermal paste?


----------



## TooTay

So, I took my blocks out of the loop and 3 of the 4 center GPU bolts/screws (the silver ones) on one of my GPU blocks are broken. The block was obviously not making proper contact with the GPU hence the high temperatures, the 4 screws/bolts on the other block are perfectly fine as is the 1 remaining from this busted block.

I do remember when I got these blocks that 2 of these bolts were sitting lose in the bag and I had to screw them back in by hand, but I don't know which of the two blocks it was or if this was in any way a cause of this problem. When fitting the blocks I certainly didn't over tighten them, it's the same procedure I've repeated about 12 times now, I only tighten them until there is resistance, they have snapped inside their hole as well, so there is no way to get them out and replace them save for drilling them out and seeing if EK can supply some replacements.

I'll probably just buy another block for the card but, I'll definitely be super critical of its build quality before using it now. I've put my 1 GPU back into my rig for now and the temperatures are now at 36c under load in a 23c ambient so that was definitely what was causing the problem.


----------



## kx11

the GPU1 temp problem seems to be fixed a bit , now the highest temp it'll get up to is 85c , still a lot for a GPU with triple fans !!


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> the GPU1 temp problem seems to be fixed a bit , now the highest temp it'll get up to is 85c , still a lot for a GPU with triple fans !!


Did you try the 1.15v BIOS?

GM200-ULTIMATE-1150mv.zip 150k .zip file


Two card SLI here top one gets to 70C with ACX 2.0 air cooler here and custom fan profile in Afterburner.


----------



## cobz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TooTay*
> 
> So, I took my blocks out of the loop and 3 of the 4 center GPU bolts/screws (the silver ones) on one of my GPU blocks are broken. The block was obviously not making proper contact with the GPU hence the high temperatures, the 4 screws/bolts on the other block are perfectly fine as is the 1 remaining from this busted block.
> 
> I do remember when I got these blocks that 2 of these bolts were sitting lose in the bag and I had to screw them back in by hand, but I don't know which of the two blocks it was or if this was in any way a cause of this problem. When fitting the blocks I certainly didn't over tighten them, it's the same procedure I've repeated about 12 times now, I only tighten them until there is resistance, they have snapped inside their hole as well, so there is no way to get them out and replace them save for drilling them out and seeing if EK can supply some replacements.
> 
> I'll probably just buy another block for the card but, I'll definitely be super critical of its build quality before using it now. I've put my 1 GPU back into my rig for now and the temperatures are now at 36c under load in a 23c ambient so that was definitely what was causing the problem.


This same thing happened to me when I was installing my Ek blocks. First card was no prob, went to install the 2nd block and when I started to tighten the screw it kept turning and turning, it would not tighten at all, so I took the block off the Card and noticed that the rivet broke off inside the block, so I thought ok maybe I can get by with 1 being broke, so I put the block back on and it happened again on another screw, so I took the block off again and noticed a 2nd rivet broken off inside the block. I did not even get a chance to tighten either of the screws they just kept turning. Obviously the block must have been machined wrong so I contacted performance PC from where I purchased the blocks, I explained what had happened and they said that they could send me new screws, I said you do not understand, they broke off inside the block there is no way to replace them, so they told me to take a pics of block and submit Rma, they will forward the pics to Ek and I will have to wait to see if Ek will reimburse them for the bad block. That same night I received an email back saying to send the card in for refund, Ek had seen the pics and said no prob, defective, so I ordered a new block and had no problems installing it when it arrived.. It was a PIA because I was only able to install the one card in my PC while I was waiting for the 2nd block. When it finally came I had to drain part of the loop a 2nd time to install the 2nd card.. But stuff happens, nothing you can do about it.. All is good now..


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Did you try the 1.15v BIOS?
> 
> GM200-ULTIMATE-1150mv.zip 150k .zip file
> 
> 
> Two card SLI here top one gets to 70C with ACX 2.0 air cooler here and custom fan profile in Afterburner.


it's installed on the top GPU only , the 2nd got the GM200-ULTIMATE-1256mv

edit: the temp gets up to 85c when i play @ 4k only


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> it's installed on the top GPU only , the 2nd got the GM200-ULTIMATE-1256mv
> 
> edit: the temp gets up to 85c when i play @ 4k only


If your temps are that high you might want to consider reapplying the thermal paste. But if both cards are doing it when on you I dunno why your temps are so high. I game in 4K as well on my G-Sync screen and have Twitch running on my second 1440p screen as well.


----------



## kx11

case solved , turns out that i forgot one tiny detail , i had DP cable + HDMI connected to GPU one , DP goes to my acer monitor and HDMI goes to my Sony android TV which doesn't turn off until you remove the plug ( it goes to hibernation mode when you click the power button )

now without HDMI the temps are well below 61c on both GPUs @ 4k , also i switched them so now the Gigabyte TitX is GPU1


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> case solved , turns out that i forgot one tiny detail , i had DP cable + HDMI connected to GPU one , DP goes to my acer monitor and HDMI goes to my Sony android TV which doesn't turn off until you remove the plug ( it goes to hibernation mode when you click the power button )
> 
> now without HDMI the temps are well below 61c on both GPUs @ 4k , also i switched them so now the Gigabyte TitX is GPU1


Good job!!


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> it's installed on the top GPU only , the 2nd got the GM200-ULTIMATE-1256mv
> 
> edit: the temp gets up to 85c when i play @ 4k only


With the 1256mv BIOS, does the GPU always stay at 1.256v, or does it only go up to the bare minimum required to achieve the overclock defined in AB?

EDIT: Also, given that temps are safe (below 80c), what is the highest amount of voltage that is safe for a Titan X on air?


----------



## tonyjones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s74r1*
> 
> Yeah I dunno, maybe EVGA has some old stock laying around they could help you out with. worth a shot. there's some custom sticker guys on eBay too. can't name any in particular.
> 
> I too love the design of the black NVTM cooler but it's definitely too noisy. I decided to keep the LED logo at least to mount it in my case after replacing with waterblock.


That's pretty neat


----------



## xixou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> With the 1256mv BIOS, does the GPU always stay at 1.256v, or does it only go up to the bare minimum required to achieve the overclock defined in AB?
> 
> EDIT: Also, given that temps are safe (below 80c), what is the highest amount of voltage that is safe for a Titan X on air?


It is fixed at 1.256V and this is bad in my opinion.
But this is the only way to go that high in voltage.

Using adaptive mode does not work above 1.168V if I remember well.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xixou*
> 
> It is fixed at 1.256V and this is bad in my opinion.
> But this is the only way to go that high in voltage.
> 
> Using adaptive mode does not work above 1.168V if I remember well.


That's not true.

On a stock bios you have control of voltage from 1.168v to 1.25v. depending on your card it can be 1.23v, 1.243v and 1.25v for the max voltage.

The only thing holding back a stock bios is the power limit. Raise that only and you have the same voltage table to adjust voltage from 1.168v - 1.25v depending on your card.


----------



## Huhnmaus

hey guys,

I installed an Accelero Xtreme IV onto my Titan X and now I need a bios for a starter like me. Which one is recommended? I want to do 1400/3800 for instance and probably have to up the Power Target to 125. Right now I can only go up to 110.

What's the noobfriendliest bios from the starting page?


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xixou*
> 
> It is fixed at 1.256V and this is bad in my opinion.
> But this is the only way to go that high in voltage.
> 
> Using adaptive mode does not work above 1.168V if I remember well.


Nope. Here's the 1.281V bios


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Huhnmaus*
> 
> hey guys,
> 
> I installed an Accelero Xtreme IV onto my Titan X and now I need a bios for a starter like me. Which one is recommended? I want to do 1400/3800 for instance and probably have to up the Power Target to 125. Right now I can only go up to 110.
> 
> What's the noobfriendliest bios from the starting page?


Try the lilchronic Mod3, it has adjustable max voltages all the way up to 1.274v (but it'll still idle down, don't worry) - some of the other bioses have a set max voltage - no slider adjustment. They still downclock, but they ramp up to the max voltage every time the card comes under load.

With 1.274v max, you'll have to take it easy on air, but keep an eye on temps and remember you don't have to keep the voltage slider pegged.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Any one playing The Division in 4K?
I'm getting 30-40 FPS with SLI less with one card.


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> Any one playing The Division in 4K?
> I'm getting 30-40 FPS with SLI less with one card.


I was getting 35FPS with one card w/AA all turned off. But, I like playing it fluid, so I went back to 1080p all maxed out w/vsync on. Great looking game though, and difficult/addictive


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> Any one playing The Division in 4K?
> I'm getting 30-40 FPS with SLI less with one card.


30-40 sounds about right.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Think of dropping down to 1400p? or is T-X SLI not good enought these days for new games


----------



## Nunzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> Think of dropping down to 1400p? or is T-X SLI not good enought these days for new games


Runs great on a pair of TX @1440p with MAX settings


----------



## romanlegion13th

i've turned it to full screen no window runs better 50-60fps


----------



## Sheyster

Some bad info is being posted about voltages. Virtually all of the BIOS files in the OP *WILL* fall back to lower voltage (and clock speed) when adaptive mode is enabled in NVCP (which is the default setting).

Thanks lilchronic and Charlie for setting things straight.


----------



## krel

Is there a consensus for the best bios on water at this point? I'm on the cyclops3 bios, have been since August.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I don't know, I really like Sheyster's Ultimate 1.281v bios, it's just intuitive for me the way it handles the whole boost thing. I'm not really a gamer, but it'll power through GTAV at 1450/8200 without a hiccup and stay at less than 45°C doing it on my undersized loop (620 rad area, and 240 of that is push only). Just don't up the voltage slider, let the bios do that, and set the core and mem sliders where you want the boost to be.


----------



## Nunzi

Yup love sheyster Bios I use the 1.2 v & 1.34 for my hybrid Titans


----------



## Fleischer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Some bad info is being posted about voltages. Virtually all of the BIOS files in the OP *WILL* fall back to lower voltage (and clock speed) when adaptive mode is enabled in NVCP (which is the default setting).
> 
> Thanks lilchronic and Charlie for setting things straight.


Hey Sheyster,
first thanks for this nfo. But after the change to maximum performance the TX will not return to normal desktop mhz+voltage after 3D applications. I must change the setting to adaptive and than reboot. Then everything is normal again. Can you tell me what I must add that it works with the different setting because it's really better.

Greetz
Fleischer


----------



## atov

Hey Guys

I had 3 GTX 980Tis with the 1,281v Bios and they where topping at 1520 stable, awesome lol, but now I have upgraded to 3 Titan X.

Which is the best modded bios at the moment ? the 3 of them are under water, so all good with the temps.

Also with stock voltaje and +225 MHZ core and +350 MHZ mem Im doing 1414 GHZ. seem ok for stock.

Whats your best advice?

Regards,

Atov.


----------



## Nunzi

have a look @ the first page ...Sheyster has a 1.28v bios and there are others that are great too


----------



## xixou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Nope. Here's the 1.281V bios


Weird, on my MSI titan X I cannot go beyond 1.168V unless It uses a high fixed value (otherwhise the boost stable stops at 1.168V, above that gpuz perfcap reason says that voltage is then not stable).
Could you give me your bios link such that I can try again ?
Note: I monitor real time with ida64 extreme on my lcd photo frame from Samsung.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xixou*
> 
> Weird, on my MSI titan X I cannot go beyond 1.168V unless It uses a high fixed value (otherwhise the boost stable stops at 1.168V, above that gpuz perfcap reason says that voltage is then not stable).
> Could you give me your bios link such that I can try again ?
> Note: I monitor real time with ida64 extreme on my lcd photo frame from Samsung.


On your stock bios what voltage does it go to when you max out the voltage slider?


----------



## xixou

It max out at 1.281V I think (I do not remember exactly).


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

That pic was just to show that the bios does idle down both clocks an voltage - nothing indicating max voltages as the system was at idle.

The max voltage obtainable is 1.274v in all instances, the board sets this, not the bios. The bios is labeled 1.281v since I think Sheyster has added a little extra for voltage droop or something, but still the maximum operating voltage is 1.274v.

The bios is the 1.281 bios in the Sheyster Ultimate GM200 Bios pack in the OP. It is in a zip file with a couple of other bioses.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xixou*
> 
> It max out at 1.281V I think (I do not remember exactly).


The titan x is limited to 1.25v on all stock bios and depending on your card it could be 1.23v , 1.243v.

Pretty much all the bios will throttle down the clocks and voltage when not under load. The only thing about running a bios that goes over 1.25v is that it will always have to use 1.25v when the card is under load. You don't get a option to adjust voltage from 1.168v to 1.25v

......unless you use one of my bios, Though there was someone in here that said they had problems with that bios / voltage, so i made a new one that only has unlocked power target and keeps the original voltage table so you have the options to run any voltage between 1.168v to 1.25v


----------



## xixou

It goes at 1274 mV indeed, but does not use my voltage settings anymore, as I said.
So for instance if I set 1329 MHz at 1156 ... 1281 mV, it uses 1274 mV instead of 1156mV + delta

But it indeed still goes in P0 state (low power)


----------



## Badass1982

This may come across as a newb question, but any advice without biting my head off would be much appreciated.

I'm currently toying with the Idea of flashing custom bios' to my 4x Titan X cards due to the fact that my temps are ridiculously low at stock volts/clocks (I have a small OC on them at the mo but have barely increased the voltage)

Stock Bios:

24Mv
+210 on the core
+400 on the Vram

Max default bios power limit set to 110%
Max default bios temp limit set to 91c

So my question is this.

I'm on a fully custom water loop.

My Idle GPU temps are

23c 24c 24c 25c

I'm really just curious out of ALL the TITAN X customn Bios' available here, which one should I go for?

I'm assuming the one which allows the highest power due to my temps being low right.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badass1982*
> 
> This may come across as a newb question, but any advice without biting my head off would be much appreciated.
> 
> I'm currently toying with the Idea of flashing custom bios' to my 4x Titan X cards due to the fact that my temps are ridiculously low at stock volts/clocks (I have a small OC on them at the mo but have barely increased the voltage)
> 
> Stock Bios:
> 
> 24Mv
> +210 on the core
> +400 on the Vram
> 
> Max default bios power limit set to 110%
> Max default bios temp limit set to 91c
> 
> So my question is this.
> 
> I'm on a fully custom water loop.
> 
> My Idle GPU temps are
> 
> 23c 24c 24c 25c
> 
> I'm really just curious out of ALL the TITAN X customn Bios' available here, which one should I go for?
> 
> I'm assuming the one which allows the highest power due to my temps being low right.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I would use my bios. I personally think it is the best one for every day use because it works just like the stock original bios voltage wise but has a unlocked power limit which is the only thing that holds these cards back.

lilchronicsmod.zip 150k .zip file


If you want a bios that allows over 1.25v and voltage adjustment then you could try one of my modded bios that is on the first page. All other bios on the first page have a fixed voltage when under load, so no voltage adjustments.


----------



## atov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nunzi*
> 
> have a look @ the first page ...Sheyster has a 1.28v bios and there are others that are great too


Hey

Well Ive been using the Sheysters custom 1,281V bios. But my Titan Xs cant go over 1.274 volts (with 1,281v Sheysters bios) ... cant breach the 1500 mhz oc on them. Is there any other custom bios that can push them to their limit 1,281 volts ?


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atov*
> 
> Hey
> 
> Well Ive been using the Sheysters custom 1,281V bios. But my Titan Xs cant go over 1.274 volts (with 1,281v Sheysters bios) ... cant breach the 1500 mhz oc on them. Is there any other custom bios that can push them to their limit 1,281 volts ?


I use cyclops 3, and I can't reach 1500 with my two cards in SLI. The max I can get is 1493mhz. If I disable SLI though, I can reach over 1500 on one of the cards.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atov*
> 
> Hey
> 
> Well Ive been using the Sheysters custom 1,281V bios. But my Titan Xs cant go over 1.274 volts (with 1,281v Sheysters bios) ... cant breach the 1500 mhz oc on them. Is there any other custom bios that can push them to their limit 1,281 volts ?


Take a look at post 16,701 above. Short version, 1.274v is the max, you can't get 1.281v with any bios, regardless of the name.


----------



## xixou

My titan x started having problem 2 weeks ago,

My pc was off (It auto shutdown while my titan x was crunching under boinc).
It seems that Boinc is shortening the chip life (It is not overclocked under Boinc because using P2 state which I set low).

I know get green lines everywhere and the pc crash as soon as the non standard vga is used.

Hopefully I get a replacement under warranty (11 months old card).

Tested with two pc.

I did not try the oven 200C stuff to re-solder the connections (seems to work for many people).


----------



## krizby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xixou*
> 
> My titan x started having problem 2 weeks ago,
> 
> My pc was off (It auto shutdown while my titan x was crunching under boinc).
> It seems that Boinc is shortening the chip life (It is not overclocked under Boinc because using P2 state which I set low).
> 
> I know get green lines everywhere and the pc crash as soon as the non standard vga is used.
> 
> Hopefully I get a replacement under warranty (11 months old card).
> 
> Tested with two pc.
> 
> I did not try the oven 200C stuff to re-solder the connections (seems to work for many people).


Were you using stock cooler ? seems like a bad idea crunching on your thousand dollar video card :/

anyways I just place a HDD cooler on top of backplate and it seems to help with OCing both RAM and core (+100mhz ram and +30mhz core compared to before)


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krizby*
> 
> Were you using stock cooler ? seems like a bad idea crunching on your thousand dollar video card :/
> 
> anyways I just place a HDD cooler on top of backplate and it seems to help with OCing both RAM and core (+100mhz ram and +30mhz core compared to before)


How the noise on your ACX 2.0 cooler. do you get a funny droning noise at lower RPM between 22-28% RPM rnage by any chance? been through 6 of them coolers and kept the latter two and all had that noise coming from the rear fan on the cooler. Shame as temps are great with the cooler, but cant stand the noise at lower RPM's.


----------



## krizby

With custom fan curve i set fan at 25% until temp reach 40 degrees and i dont hear any sound at idle, I sit about 3ft from the computer, may be you can use afterburner to set the minimum fan to 30% ?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> How the noise on your ACX 2.0 cooler. do you get a funny droning noise at lower RPM between 22-28% RPM rnage by any chance? been through 6 of them coolers and kept the latter two and all had that noise coming from the rear fan on the cooler. Shame as temps are great with the cooler, but cant stand the noise at lower RPM's.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krizby*
> 
> With custom fan curve i set min fan at 25% and i dont hear any sound at idle, I sit about 3ft from the computer, may be you can use afterburner to set the minimum fan to 30% ?


put them under water and no noise then!!


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krizby*
> 
> With custom fan curve i set fan at 25% until temp reach 40 degrees and i dont hear any sound at idle, I sit about 3ft from the computer, may be you can use afterburner to set the minimum fan to 30% ?


Yep that's what I did do, but at that point found the constant noise at idle outweighed the benefits of cooler temps under load, so was curious if this was an issue with someone else. Reference cooler fan profile for myself at least at idle / low load is much nicer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> put them under water and no noise then!!


Could do, but love my case which has limited radiator support so alas tradeoffs to be made.


----------



## Badass1982

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> I would use my bios. I personally think it is the best one for every day use because it works just like the stock original bios voltage wise but has a unlocked power limit which is the only thing that holds these cards back.
> 
> lilchronicsmod.zip 150k .zip file
> 
> 
> If you want a bios that allows over 1.25v and voltage adjustment then you could try one of my modded bios that is on the first page. All other bios on the first page have a fixed voltage when under load, so no voltage adjustments.


OK so I was about to start flashing your BIOS to my TITAN X's but this stopped me in my tracks, just wanted to confirm this is normal before I go ahead and do it.

Upon trying to flash the first one (I was doing card 4) I got the error:

WARNING: Firmware image PCI Subsystem ID (3842.2990)
does not match adapter PCI Subsystem ID (1043.8539).

Is this normal and should I just have okayed it or is this a warning I should heed??

Using lilchronics mod.rom

Thanks


----------



## Lordevan83

Did Titan X prices go up recently? I thought people would be waiting for Pascal by now.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badass1982*
> 
> OK so I was about to start flashing your BIOS to my TITAN X's but this stopped me in my tracks, just wanted to confirm this is normal before I go ahead and do it.
> 
> Upon trying to flash the first one (I was doing card 4) I got the error:
> 
> WARNING: Firmware image PCI Subsystem ID (3842.2990)
> does not match adapter PCI Subsystem ID (1043.8539).
> 
> Is this normal and should I just have okayed it or is this a warning I should heed??
> 
> Using lilchronics mod.rom
> 
> Thanks


The ID mismatch is fine as long as that is a titan x bios which i'm sure it is.

If you want you can upload your original bios from each card and i can mod them for you so you won't have the id mismatch error.

Or you can just use maxwell bios tweaker v1.36 and copy the power Table tab from my modded bios and mod your original bios for each card. ......I like that option







but it's sorta a ocd thing for me to have the original bios because all titanx bios should work with one another.

This is the original bios that came on my card just modded the power target.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badass1982*
> 
> OK so I was about to start flashing your BIOS to my TITAN X's but this stopped me in my tracks, just wanted to confirm this is normal before I go ahead and do it.
> 
> Upon trying to flash the first one (I was doing card 4) I got the error:
> 
> WARNING: Firmware image PCI Subsystem ID (3842.2990)
> does not match adapter PCI Subsystem ID (1043.8539).
> 
> Is this normal and should I just have okayed it or is this a warning I should heed??
> 
> Using lilchronics mod.rom
> 
> Thanks


the mismatch will occur if you guys are crossflashing vendor IDs eg, an Nvidia card with and EVGA bios etc. (and each vendor has a different bios ID value... hence the mismatch). Be sure to save your original OEM bios before overwritting it.


----------



## Badass1982

I saved a BIOS from one of my cards (still haven't flashed a custom BIOS to it yet) will just keeping one of the OEM bios' suffice? All of my cards are the same Brand Asus TITAN X gpus


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badass1982*
> 
> I saved a BIOS from one of my cards (still haven't flashed a custom BIOS to it yet) will just keeping one of the OEM bios' suffice? All of my cards are the same Brand Asus TITAN X gpus


With GPU-z you can see if all the bios match and save them


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badass1982*
> 
> I saved a BIOS from one of my cards (still haven't flashed a custom BIOS to it yet) will just keeping one of the OEM bios' suffice? All of my cards are the same Brand Asus TITAN X gpus


They might be the same if you bought them together in one order from one place. Otherwise it's not unusual during production to get parts from different suppliers depending on availability, or to make revisions. Check that they all have the same bios stock. If they do, they're the same, if not, not.


----------



## Badass1982

84.00.1F.00.02
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> They might be the same if you bought them together in one order from one place. Otherwise it's not unusual during production to get parts from different suppliers depending on availability, or to make revisions. Check that they all have the same bios stock. If they do, they're the same, if not, not.


So I checked my cards Bios' in GPU-z and no matter which card is selected (via the drop down card selector menu) they ALL display this version bios, before Modding:

84.00.1F.00.02


----------



## alancsalt

This is good. No mismatch. That takes you back to http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/16710#post_25006363


----------



## kx11

can i get a better result than this on air cooling ( air cooling XtremeGaming units ) ??

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7961213


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> can i get a better result than this on air cooling ( air cooling XtremeGaming units ) ??
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7961213


Depends on temps - how hot were the cards during that run?


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Depends on temps - how hot were the cards during that run?


they didn't get hotter than 65c


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Honestly, that's pretty good for being on air. You might squeeze a little more out, but 65° is a nice temp. You didn't mention what bios, but you'll get throttling in just a few more degrees with the stock bios. That score will get you in Top 20 SLI/CF Ultra Scores here

http://www.overclock.net/t/1518806/fire-strike-ultra-top-30


----------



## kx11

i'm using GM200-ULTIMATE-1150mv on the top GPU ( can't remember what i used on the 2nd one but it might be GM200-ULTIMATE-1256mv )


----------



## GRABibus

Vrm temperatures are also something to consider beside the GPU temperatures.
Does anyone know how to measure those Vrm temperatures ?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Vrm temperatures are also something to consider beside the GPU temperatures.
> Does anyone know how to measure those Vrm temperatures ?


Unfortunately the titan x does not have sensors to monitor VRM temps. Although when i had the 780ti kingpin that had sensors for the VRM and they never exceeded 45°c when under a full cover waterblock.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Vrm temperatures are also something to consider beside the GPU temperatures.
> Does anyone know how to measure those Vrm temperatures ?


As long as using the OEM vapor chamber cooler or a full waterblock there is no real need to monitor the VRM temperatures on this card. The high and low level restrictions do not allow the amperage to exceed to a point where temperature should be an issue.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> As long as using the OEM vapor chamber cooler or a full waterblock there is no real need to monitor the VRM temperatures on this card. The high and low level restrictions do not allow the amperage to exceed to a point where temperature should be an issue.


As i have stock air cooling and as i use Sheyster Ultimate 1,235V Bios (1,243V read value by GPU-Z) , I would like to check those VRM temps.
My GPu is at 72°c with fan's at 80%


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Unfortunately the titan x does not have sensors to monitor VRM temps..


A pity for those who have stock air cooling as me....


----------



## Silent Scone

The same applies, just make sure you have good airflow within the case. If it's worrying you that much at the given voltage, reduce it.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> As i have stock air cooling and as i use Sheyster Ultimate 1,235V Bios (1,243V read value by GPU-Z) , I would like to check those VRM temps.
> My GPu is at 72°c with fan's at 80%


Well you can't check them with a air cooler installed. Only way i can think of to check them is running a universal waterblock and getting a infrared digital thermometer or using one of those thermal imaging cameras.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> The same applies, just make sure you have good airflow within the case. If it's worrying you that much at the given voltage, reduce it.


My case in open, with good air flow.
I will stick with this 1,24V and let's see








it helps me to be stable at GPU=1430MHz








With 1,20V, I can't go higher than 1390MHz


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Well you can't check them with a air cooler installed. Only way i can think of to check them is running a universal waterblock and getting a infrared digital thermometer or using one of those thermal imaging cameras.


OK, thanks for the info.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> My case in open, with good air flow.
> I will stick with this 1,24V and let's see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it helps me to be stable at GPU=1430MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With 1,20V, I can't go higher than 1390MHz


I get 1346/3995 with

GM200-ULTIMATE-1150mv.zip 150k .zip file
 from here http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/12210#post_24170415









It's not really that much less if you're not benchmarking and only gaming then your 1430 and the temps are really great.









I personally go for a lower voltage bios on air for actual use and only use a high volt one for the overclocking comps I run with on the HWBot overclock.net team.









In the Novice category I'm in we placed second in the first competition and first in the last three comps. We are going for our fourth win in a row, the last time I can compete as a Novice before moving to the Enthusiast category.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I get 1346/3995 with
> 
> GM200-ULTIMATE-1150mv.zip 150k .zip file
> from here http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/12210#post_24170415
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not really that much less if you're not benchmarking and only gaming then your 1430 and the temps are really great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally go for a lower voltage bios on air for actual use and only use a high volt one for the overclocking comps I run with on the HWBot overclock.net team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the Novice category I'm in we placed second in the first competition and first in the last three comps. We are going for our fourth win in a row, the last time I can compete as a Novice before moving to the Enthusiast category.


Nice rig


----------



## Warsuperior

Hey,
I have Gigabyte Titan X normal version with that reference cooler
My Asic is 65,6%
Ive been getting overclock best stable +260MHz/540Mhz under max boost clock ive had 1484.7Mhz (tho then was 270-550 oc)
Tempratures are usually 75C at worst with 70-80% fan speed. around 60-65c with 100% fan also know as "Jet taking off"

I use MSI afterburner to OC and with those my voltage has been +85mv but I seem to hit power voltage limit according to gpu-z log. Also sometimes number 16 which is util limit i think but its when it idles, dunno is it strange or what, I dont understand its meaning fully.

So I am asking for advice, what would be best bios for me to try hit max OC with reference cooler?
I have accelero xtreme 3 lying around and i took the fan part out of it and just placed it gently on backside of card (was thinking it gives at least some kind of extra cooling to backside since rams at least are hot as hell sometimes when touch)

Im thinking to go full evga water cooling block but since im cheapskate (yeah had money to buy 2x titans but dont want to spend 250€ for water cooling for one







) I try find parts used.
oh and btw I only have one Titan anymore. Asus burned capacitator from itself, perhaps manufacturing error. They refunded me the card cus I sold my 2x rog swift screens so thought one Titan can handle one screen easy.

Sorry to ask this but 1673 pages, is hell lot to read...

Also Ive been having pretty lousy firestrike scores. At best and stable with OC mentioned before i got 21240 and I mean the basic firestrike. I use newest beta drivers. Isnt that bit low? I see 980ti owners with lower clock go higher.


----------



## krizby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warsuperior*
> 
> Hey,
> I have Gigabyte Titan X normal version with that reference cooler
> My Asic is 65,6%
> Ive been getting overclock best stable +260MHz/540Mhz under max boost clock ive had 1484.7Mhz (tho then was 270-550 oc)
> Tempratures are usually 75C at worst with 70-80% fan speed. around 60-65c with 100% fan also know as "Jet taking off"
> 
> I use MSI afterburner to OC and with those my voltage has been +85mv but I seem to hit power voltage limit according to gpu-z log. Also sometimes number 16 which is util limit i think but its when it idles, dunno is it strange or what, I dont understand its meaning fully.
> 
> So I am asking for advice, what would be best bios for me to try hit max OC with reference cooler?
> I have accelero xtreme 3 lying around and i took the fan part out of it and just placed it gently on backside of card (was thinking it gives at least some kind of extra cooling to backside since rams at least are hot as hell sometimes when touch)
> 
> Im thinking to go full evga water cooling block but since im cheapskate (yeah had money to buy 2x titans but dont want to spend 250€ for water cooling for one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I try find parts used.
> oh and btw I only have one Titan anymore. Asus burned capacitator from itself, perhaps manufacturing error. They refunded me the card cus I sold my 2x rog swift screens so thought one Titan can handle one screen easy.
> 
> Sorry to ask this but 1673 pages, is hell lot to read...
> 
> Also Ive been having pretty lousy firestrike scores. At best and stable with OC mentioned before i got 21240 and I mean the basic firestrike. I use newest beta drivers. Isnt that bit low? I see 980ti owners with lower clock go higher.


I recommend sheyster ultimate bios, for reference cooler try the 1.23v one, for reduced fan noise try the 1.15v. For flashing bios guide go to 1st page.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/12210#post_24170415

ref bios power limit is 250W, sheyster bios is 400W (16% at idle mean the card draw 40w, with sheyster bios you will see 11%).

Some sort of active cooling on the backside help with ram overclocking

Firestrike i get 21900 with core/ram 1440/4000mhz. I use ACX 2+ cooler. Your score is normal i think


----------



## Warsuperior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krizby*
> 
> I recommend sheyster ultimate bios, for reference cooler try the 1.23v one, for reduced fan noise try the 1.15v. For flashing bios guide go to 1st page.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/12210#post_24170415
> 
> ref bios power limit is 250W, sheyster bios is 400W (16% at idle mean the card draw 40w, with sheyster bios you will see 11%).
> 
> Some sort of active cooling on the backside help with ram overclocking
> 
> Firestrike i get 21900 with core/ram 1440/4000mhz. I use ACX 2+ cooler. Your score is normal i think


Thank you for advice! I put in first the 1,15v version but since my asic is low, card was not stable at all.
Next I put in the one 1256mv(shows 1.261mv everywhere) and put power limit to 118%
After hours of testing I found out that stable is +477/540Mhz = Core 1490.3Mhz / Memory 4063Mhz at least on fire strike, have not tried gaming yet
Fire strike best score was with these settings 22296 Graphics score
Tried to push more memory but I saw artifact flashes and they are from memory limit. or maybe they are getting too hot?

I think that is limit for reference air and I think I should be happy about those numbers?
Should I go water and try higher voltages since asic is low so card seems to love voltage?


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warsuperior*
> 
> Thank you for advice! I put in first the 1,15v version but since my asic is low, card was not stable at all.
> Next I put in the one 1256mv(shows 1.261mv everywhere) and put power limit to 118%
> After hours of testing I found out that stable is +477/540Mhz = Core 1490.3Mhz / Memory 4063Mhz at least on fire strike, have not tried gaming yet
> Fire strike best score was with these settings 22296 Graphics score
> Tried to push more memory but I saw artifact flashes and they are from memory limit. or maybe they are getting too hot?
> 
> I think that is limit for reference air and I think I should be happy about those numbers?
> Should I go water and try higher voltages since asic is low so card seems to love voltage?


Those are pretty nice numbers for air but if you go water that doesn't mean it's guaranteed to go significantly higher and it's hard to tell until you actually switch to water and lower your memory/gpu temps.


----------



## Warsuperior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Those are pretty nice numbers for air but if you go water that doesn't mean it's guaranteed to go significantly higher and it's hard to tell until you actually switch to water and lower your memory/gpu temps.


Thank you. I have to go water it seems. Now when gaming the temps raise over 80c hovering around 80-88c at worst even fan is at 100%
Could someone suggest a reasonable priced set just for one single Titan X, I have h100i AIO on cpu so I wont touch that.
What kind of rad I would possibly need and do I need a reservoir? or is pump, pipes, block and rad enough?
with fans ofc.


----------



## szeged

hola amigos

long time no speaky speaky


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warsuperior*
> 
> Thank you. I have to go water it seems. Now when gaming the temps raise over 80c hovering around 80-88c at worst even fan is at 100%
> Could someone suggest a reasonable priced set just for one single Titan X, I have h100i AIO on cpu so I wont touch that.
> What kind of rad I would possibly need and do I need a reservoir? or is pump, pipes, block and rad enough?
> with fans ofc.


For my wife's rig I got her a single bay res/pump combo from koolance it works great for two of her titan x with a 360 rad GPU only. temps are around 30c idle and about 50-55 on heavy loads. We're both using EVGA water blocks but I'm selling all 4 of our titans on ebay in anticipation for the next generation NVidia GPUs. Titan Xs are nice but I want the new stuff!

I think you can get away with a single 240 push/pull with a combo res/pump bay mount.

If you're going water though with all the liquid cooling hardware might as well do at least SLI. Otherwise EVGA has a hybrid cooler, I never used it but I have read good things about it, people that's actually used it can probably give you better info.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> For my wife's rig I got her a single bay res/pump combo from koolance it works great for two of her titan x with a 360 rad GPU only. temps are around 30c idle and about 50-55 on heavy loads. We're both using EVGA water blocks but I'm selling all 4 of our titans on ebay in anticipation for the next generation NVidia GPUs. Titan Xs are nice but I want the new stuff!
> 
> I think you can get away with a single 240 push/pull with a combo res/pump bay mount.
> 
> If you're going water though with all the liquid cooling hardware might as well do at least SLI. Otherwise EVGA has a hybrid cooler, I never used it but I have read good things about it, people that's actually used it can probably give you better info.


I still can't decide if I want to sell my Titans. It's such a tough decision. Once pascal comes out, these will probably lose almost $200-300 off its value, maybe more.


----------



## szeged

im keeping my TX until pascal titan comes out, no more screwing around with small die and cut down cards. giant waste of money.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Until DX12 is represented by more than a couple of benchmarks, I don't see any reason to change - or especially go all early adopter. I went from 680 to TitanX, it's not like I'm much of a trendsetter. But I'll sure be keeping an eye on this next round of CPU wars







DX12 was the reason I got an 8 core CPU in the first place, it was supposed to be able to let idle CPU cores do some of the work. Now, almost a year later for me, there are 10 core CPUs on the horizon and still not any real DX12 content and the X99/TitanX rig is still on W8.1 even.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Until DX12 is represented by more than a couple of benchmarks, I don't see any reason to change - or especially go all early adopter. I went from 680 to TitanX, it's not like I'm much of a trendsetter. But I'll sure be keeping an eye on this next round of CPU wars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DX12 was the reason I got an 8 core CPU in the first place, it was supposed to be able to let idle CPU cores do some of the work. Now, almost a year later for me, there are 10 core CPUs on the horizon and still not any real DX12 content and the X99/TitanX rig is still on W8.1 even.


I'm just a bleeding edge type guy wasting power like using a Ferrari to do a go cart's job. It's a hobby!


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I still can't decide if I want to sell my Titans. It's such a tough decision. Once pascal comes out, these will probably lose almost $200-300 off its value, maybe more.


That's part of the reason why I'm doing it after thinking about it for a while now. My wife and I have finished all the games that we wanted to play to the points where it's no longer amusing even at max settings. I'm probably going to lose a lot out of those 4 titans even if I don't wait for pascal. Taxes alone on 4 titan Xs was about $480 bucks. I already lost a lot on binning them to get 72.7% - 75% ASIC.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> im keeping my TX until pascal titan comes out, no more screwing around with small die and cut down cards. giant waste of money.


awe c'mon it's fun!


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> I'm just a bleeding edge type guy wasting power like using a Ferrari to do a go cart's job. It's a hobby!


Oh I get it - I didn't really need a 5960X/TitanX SLI rig, either, but now I've really come to love what an 8 core CPU can do and I really like the 4K monitor -so I've sort of grown into what I bought I guess.


----------



## xTesla1856

I sold mine for a profit, so if you wanna sell them, now is definetly the time.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> I sold mine for a profit, so if you wanna sell them, now is definetly the time.


I hope I get as lucky as you, it does seem like supply on ebay is kind of low these days.


----------



## xTesla1856

The market in Switzerland is kinda weird anyways, but I got my cards for 850 a pop and sold them almost a year later for 950 a piece. Until the new flagships come out, I got 2 R9 Furies and Freesync monitor


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> I hope I get as lucky as you, it does seem like supply on ebay is kind of low these days.


The only problem with eBay is that you have people selling them too, which means that every once in a while, that seller will make a fake account and start bidding on yours. Then people will stop bidding on yours, and go to his because it's cheaper. I had this problem when I was selling my 6GB 780's. Some guy with 0 feedback kept bidding on mine and jacking up the price to where no one will pay that much. Then once the bid ends, your stuck going through eBay to get it resolved.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> The market in Switzerland is kinda weird anyways, but I got my cards for 850 a pop and sold them almost a year later for 950 a piece. Until the new flagships come out, I got 2 R9 Furies and Freesync monitor


I wish I never got involved in custom water cooling. With custom watercooling, you not only have to worry about the cards, but also the waterblocks.


----------



## xTesla1856

Yeah, it is a very expensive hobby, especially once you get to the upper echelon of hardware. i had to stop myself planning out my loop and pump placement, because my perfect setup would've easily cost over a grand here. Luckily, there are no blocks available for my custom PCB Furies


----------



## SteezyTN

Lol. I should have just stuck with my H100i, and then bought two EVGA hybrid kits lol


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Yeah, it is a very expensive hobby, especially once you get to the upper echelon of hardware. i had to stop myself planning out my loop and pump placement, because my perfect setup would've easily cost over a grand here. Luckily, there are no blocks available for my custom PCB Furies


PCB Furries are the best Furries, combining technology and cute animal costumes, what's not to like?


----------



## xTesla1856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Lol. I should have just stuck with my H100i, and then bought two EVGA hybrid kits lol


I was planning on doing that too, but the kits constantly being sold out in Europe and retailers price gouging the hell out of them, I got turned off the idea.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> PCB Furries are the best Furries, combining technology and cute animal costumes, what's not to like?


Once you're done gaming, you can cuddle with them in bed


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> The only problem with eBay is that you have people selling them too, which means that every once in a while, that seller will make a fake account and start bidding on yours. Then people will stop bidding on yours, and go to his because it's cheaper. I had this problem when I was selling my 6GB 780's. Some guy with 0 feedback kept bidding on mine and jacking up the price to where no one will pay that much. Then once the bid ends, your stuck going through eBay to get it resolved.
> I wish I never got involved in custom water cooling. With custom watercooling, you not only have to worry about the cards, but also the waterblocks.


No bidding for mine, I'm trying out max first since the ones I have are binned then lowering it for a combo deal that includes 4x TX + 1600w evga T2 bnib. I sold a few TX on ebay already when I was binning and every single one of them I chose not to do bidding because I didn't want to risk losing too much on the deals.


----------



## Kriant

I am on a fence on whether I want to sell my Titan X's OR put them on water instead. On one hand - new cards are on the way, on the other, unless it's HBM2 flagships, I kinda don't want to jump to 1080 or whatever it will be called or equivalent from AMD only then to be ousted by TI/proper titan/ proper Fury.

I also considered selling them, grabbing Fury X's and sitting out on the xtra cash till 2017 swap.


----------



## Kriant

Also, GTC is upon us, anyone expect to see a new HBM2 Titan all of a sudden?


----------



## lilchronic

Cmon guy's we cant have the RED Team Beating the Green Team. Come submit your runs for the Green team.








http://www.overclock.net/t/1586140/3d-fanboy-competition-2016-nvidia-vs-amd/0_50


----------



## atov

Hey Guys

I've been using Sheyster bios Mod (1,274v) in my 3 SLI Titan X, and doing good. But, I would like is there any other custom bios, that can push them a little bit further.

Besides Sheyster, is there any other modded bios that can squeeze a little bit more ?

Also, any tips in pushing the titans futher would be great! I've been doing several benchmarks, and the best I've done is 31K + in 3D MARK Fire Strike, and got into the hall of fame.

Thanks.


----------



## Badass1982

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> The ID mismatch is fine as long as that is a titan x bios which i'm sure it is.
> 
> If you want you can upload your original bios from each card and i can mod them for you so you won't have the id mismatch error.
> 
> Or you can just use maxwell bios tweaker v1.36 and copy the power Table tab from my modded bios and mod your original bios for each card. ......I like that option
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but it's sorta a ocd thing for me to have the original bios because all titanx bios should work with one another.
> 
> This is the original bios that came on my card just modded the power target.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


If you dont mind that would be awesome of you, yeah here is the stock BIOS (mine are ASUS cards)

GM200StockTITANXBios2.zip 150k .zip file


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badass1982*
> 
> If you dont mind that would be awesome of you, yeah here is the stock BIOS (mine are ASUS cards)
> 
> GM200StockTITANXBios2.zip 150k .zip file


Here you go.









Badass1982.zip 150k .zip file


----------



## Maxxamillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> I would use my bios. I personally think it is the best one for every day use because it works just like the stock original bios voltage wise but has a unlocked power limit which is the only thing that holds these cards back.
> 
> lilchronicsmod.zip 150k .zip file
> 
> 
> If you want a bios that allows over 1.25v and voltage adjustment then you could try one of my modded bios that is on the first page. All other bios on the first page have a fixed voltage when under load, so no voltage adjustments.


I really like this bios. Could you make a version just like this that goes up to 1.274v?


----------



## Badass1982

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Badass1982.zip 150k .zip file


Thanks for that, couldn't help but notice that with this BIOS The power limit can now be adjusted to 150 wheras before it was only 110. Also the voltage only seems to go as far as it did on stock before. I'm using precision x so this could be the issue??


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxxamillion*
> 
> I really like this bios. Could you make a version just like this that goes up to 1.274v?


Check the first page of this thread. there are two bios there that go to 1.274v. preferably lilchronic Mod10


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badass1982*
> 
> Thanks for that, couldn't help but notice that with this BIOS The power limit can now be adjusted to 150 wheras before it was only 110. Also the voltage only seems to go as far as it did on stock before. I'm using precision x so this could be the issue??


That's how it's meant to be. Same voltage control as with a stock bios. Only thing unlocked is the power limit .


----------



## Badass1982

Oh sweet so I'm SOOO much less likely to kill my cards with this BIOS. I'd it OK to set the PL to the full 150 then?

One final question (and sorry for all the newb questions) I was searching earlier for a way to see the vrm temps on the TITAN X but was unable to find any way of doing it, is it something they stopped showing since Maxwell cards??


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badass1982*
> 
> Oh sweet so I'm SOOO much less likely to kill my cards with this BIOS. I'd it OK to set the PL to the full 150 then?
> 
> One final question (and sorry for all the newb questions) I was searching earlier for a way to see the vrm temps on the TITAN X but was unable to find any way of doing it, is it something they stopped showing since Maxwell cards??


Yes it is safe to use 150%PT but i doubt you'll ever get that high even with voltage slider maxed out.

Im pretty sure there has never been VRM sensors on reference cards like the titan, only non reference cards like classified, lightnings and k|ngp|ns.


----------



## Maxxamillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Check the first page of this thread. there are two bios there that go to 1.274v. preferably lilchronic Mod10


I've used both of those bios for many months, but this recent bios I'm able to get higher core clocks with the same voltage. I guess the power limit is different?


----------



## Badass1982

Looks like I might have to go back to stock. Using 3Dmark Firestrike I'm getting hangs every run now arrgghhhh.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxxamillion*
> 
> I've used both of those bios for many months, but this recent bios I'm able to get higher core clocks with the same voltage. I guess the power limit is different?


Hhm, The power table is the same in all my bios. It is copied from cyclops 3 bios. only difference is just that the two bios in the first page are from a card that i had to rma and the new one is from the new card i got from rma.

.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badass1982*
> 
> Looks like I might have to go back to stock. Using 3Dmark Firestrike I'm getting hangs every run now arrgghhhh.


Is this with no overclock?

when you move the voltage slider up the core clock will move up a little aswell.

also now that you basically have no power limit you might bot be able too get it as high as before because you are no longer hitting that power limit where it would throttle your core clocks and voltage to stop it from exceeding that power limit.


----------



## Maxxamillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Hhm, The power table is the same in all my bios. It is copied from cyclops 3 bios. only difference is just that the two bios in the first page are from a card that i had to rma and the new one is from the new card i got from rma.


With your old bios I can do 1400 at 1.187v and 1430 at 1.23v. With your new bios I can do 1410 at 1.167 and 1460 at 1.23v. I ran your old bios for a very long time so I thought you did something different in order to achieve these results.


----------



## Badass1982

Ok I stand corrected I just set the precision settings to "default" with this BIOS and my score went to 32326 in 3dmark and finished the test. Weird though because I could finish it in the stock BIOS with the clocks set higher than I can on this one.

Previously I ran at +112mv +255core and +400 mem if I try that under the BIOS with the higher power limit (even if I leave it at 100%) the bench craps out on the last scene.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxxamillion*
> 
> With your old bios I can do 1400 at 1.187v and 1430 at 1.23v. With your new bios I can do 1410 at 1.167 and 1460 at 1.23v. I ran your old bios for a very long time so I thought you did something different in order to achieve these results.


Thats kinda weird. Ill have to test this out myself.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badass1982*
> 
> Ok I stand corrected I just set the precision settings to "default" with this BIOS and my score went to 32326 in 3dmark and finished the test. Weird though because I could finish it in the stock BIOS with the clocks set higher than I can on this one.
> 
> Previously I ran at +112mv +255core and +400 mem if I try that under the BIOS with the higher power limit (even if I leave it at 100%) the bench craps out on the last scene.


Yeah check what your core clocks are in Mhz.

My card does 1202Mhz core clock with 0mv and 1240Mhz with +112mv
So say i add 100Mhz offset for core clock, @ +0Mv that would be 1302Mhz and +112Mv would be 1340Mhz..


----------



## Badass1982

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Is this with no overclock?
> 
> when you move the voltage slider up the core clock will move up a little aswell.
> 
> also now that you basically have no power limit you might bot be able too get it as high as before because you are no longer hitting that power limit where it would throttle your core clocks and voltage to stop it from exceeding that power limit.


Yes I don't get the hangs if I set it to default settings, so with this power limit mod, I should be able to achieve the same if not better overclock than I could before it no?


----------



## Maxxamillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Thats kinda weird. Ill have to test this out myself..


I did redo my gpu blocks like 2 weeks ago which I forgot about. I'm not sure if I ran the new bios before or after.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badass1982*
> 
> Yes I don't get the hangs if I set it to default settings, so with this power limit mod, I should be able to achieve the same if not better overclock than I could before it no?


You should be able to attain roughly the same clocks but they will be much more efficient because it is not throttling from hitting the power limit.

on a stock bios once you adjust the voltage higher than +0mv you will start throttling from power limit.


----------



## Badass1982

Ok cool so if I set voltage to +112 then set power limit to 150% and temp limit to 91 (I'm on water temps barely hit 30 celcius), I should be able to gradually oc from default clocks to my max OC. I will give this another go tomorrow thanks for All your help so far!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badass1982*
> 
> Ok cool so if I set voltage to +112 then set power limit to 150% and temp limit to 91 (I'm on water temps barely hit 30 celcius), I should be able to gradually oc from default clocks to my max OC. I will give this another go tomorrow thanks for All your help so far!


yeah no problem. Do you happen to have some benchmark numbers from when you were on stock bios so you could compare scores tomorrow.


----------



## Badass1982

Having run a few more tests this morning my system is stable when running in 3dmark (Firestrike) with the following settings

MV +112
Core +255
Vram +370

Which gives me

Core speeds of 1457Mhz
And Vram speeds (before doubling for DDR numbers) 3874mhz

So slightly higher than my stock overclock but at this point I'm assuming that voltage is my limit with these cards as my temperatures only hit 36 max on any card at load and I struggle to push the core any further if I set it to +260 it hangs during Firestrike.

Lastly is a run through of Firestrike considered stable for GPUS or should o be stress testing with other software???

Thanks as always.

Oh I forgot to add, 3d mark Firestrike score at the above settings was/is 33294.

I'm Martsmac1982 on the hall of fame with quad SLI TITAN X cards. It's funny when I first bought the cards the highest ever bench score I got was 34063 , no idea how I managed that though.

added a quick edit as I forgot to include the max voltage drawn from the cards at these clocks (1.230v) I would love it if somebody could confirm if they think as I suspect that I am now being limited by the amount of voltage i am supplying , as its still currently limited to offset of +112mV)

Thanks in advance.

Oh its not pulling that on all cards during FS , it pulls these numbers:

Card 1: 1.230v
Card 2: 1.174v
Card 3: 1.205v
Card 4: 1.168v


----------



## b1ackwid0w

Hi
I just overclock my ASUS titan x with only 67.1% asic score and i reached around 9600 on fire strik extreme 
I flashed an evga bios and failed I just recoverd my card and it's still doing v good. Is there any tutorial for making a custom bios?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> im keeping my TX until pascal titan comes out, no more screwing around with small die and cut down cards. giant waste of money.


Both of my T-X cards are gone already. I'm suffering with a used 970 for now.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Both of my T-X cards are gone already. I'm suffering with a used 970 for now.


Makes me think I should look at getting rid of mine. Have a Nano under water so can use that. Decision decisions









On a separate note, and may be talking total crap here. Does anyone know if Titan X chips which do not come out fully fabbed go into 980Ti's? Much like how I think R9 Nano / Fury X chips go into the Fury if they have issues and they lock that segment off? Reason I ask is because on average it seems 980Ti's get higher quality / ASIC chips, possibly down to locking / cutting off the crappy segment.

Either that or I have had bad luck going through 9 Titan X's to get ones with ASIC 72+ that all OC pretty well.


----------



## HatallaS

Hey guys,
I am seeking advice from wise men.
There is a guy selling a used 5960X and a gigabyte Titan X, for 1450$ in my region, I asked to see a video about it, took it right away, no weird noises and both are running at default clock.
I was thinking about waiting for the new Nvidia line up, but two Tx should be good for a long time on ultra wide.
I would just need to buy an other EK block.
And for my use the 5960k is OP but it is so pretty.

What say thou wise people of the internet? Good deal or can do better?


----------



## xTesla1856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I am seeking advice from wise men.
> There is a guy selling a used 5960X and a gigabyte Titan X, for 1450$ in my region, I asked to see a video about it, took it right away, no weird noises and both are running at default clock.
> I was thinking about waiting for the new Nvidia line up, but two Tx should be good for a long time on ultra wide.
> I would just need to buy an other EK block.
> And for my use the 5960k is OP but it is so pretty.
> 
> What say thou wise people of the internet?


I would hold off on the Titan X. Polaris and Pascal are so close, it doesn't make sense to invest a lot of money in to Maxwell. The 5960X however I would get if you can get it for a good price.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I am seeking advice from wise men.
> There is a guy selling a used 5960X and a gigabyte Titan X, for 1450$ in my region, I asked to see a video about it, took it right away, no weird noises and both are running at default clock.
> I was thinking about waiting for the new Nvidia line up, but two Tx should be good for a long time on ultra wide.
> I would just need to buy an other EK block.
> And for my use the 5960k is OP but it is so pretty.
> 
> What say thou wise people of the internet?


Two Titan x's does indeed do a nice job of ultrawide and currently use a trio for my ultrawide, though normally thanks to crappy scaling the third is set to manage the Phsyx with the other two doing the heavy lifting. Having said that I would proberbly save the cash at this stage being honest. Scaling can be meh at times and hopefully the next round can offer a nice bump in performance that one card is a lot more comfterble at this resolution. Also you have a 5820k already which is nice and although a 5960x is amazing and I do love mine you will just be better saving it as the boost will likely be marginal and broadwell-e on the horizon will be the next shiny thing


----------



## Kriant

Sooo what is the consensus: Will we see a Titan successor with HBM2 or GDDR5X on GTC in April and will it sell around May? Or will it be just Polaris GP104-based card? I am tempted to sell now my Titans, while the price is good, but at the same time, if next Titan/full chip will only show its head by the end of the year/2017, I might as well sit on Titans and enjoy smooth gaming.

P.S. How is Nvidia's support for last gen cards when new come out, do they drop it fast? Mostly had ATI/AMD cards throughout the years so my Nvidia knowledge in their product support is limited.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Sooo what is the consensus: Will we see a Titan successor with HBM2 or GDDR5X on GTC in April and will it sell around May? Or will it be just Polaris GP104-based card? I am tempted to sell now my Titans, while the price is good, but at the same time, if next Titan/full chip will only show its head by the end of the year/2017, I might as well sit on Titans and enjoy smooth gaming.
> 
> P.S. How is Nvidia's support for last gen cards when new come out, do they drop it fast? Mostly had ATI/AMD cards throughout the years so my Nvidia knowledge in their product support is limited.


I would not expect Titan and Ti cards till next year.
As for support, it seems ok to me. Same drivers work across all cards. I have never noticed the issues some have claimed to see with owning older cards. But, that is my experience.


----------



## Badass1982

Quick question. Can anyone recommend 24/7 BIOS to use with 4 TITAN X cards that will let me easilyhit 1500 on the core without many issues?

On custom loop water temps like 25 celixius at load. Voltage holding me back at 112mv


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badass1982*
> 
> Quick question. Can anyone recommend 24/7 BIOS to use with 4 TITAN X cards that will let me easilyhit 1500 on the core without many issues?
> 
> On custom loop water temps like 25 celixius at load. Voltage holding me back at 112mv


I use the cyclops3 bios. I can only hit 1493mhz though because one of my card holds back the other. My best card can easily reach 1500+. It may not be possible for all your cards to reach 1500.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I use the cyclops3 bios. I can only hit 1493mhz though because one of my card holds back the other. My best card can easily reach 1500+. It may not be possible for all your cards to reach 1500.


You know with Afterburner you can overclock each card separately.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> You know with Afterburner you can overclock each card separately.


Yup. But I'd rather have them run at the same speed. I don't understand why you'd want them running at different frequencies.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Yup. But I'd rather have them run at the same speed. I don't understand why you'd want them running at different frequencies.


I have one on water, one still on air, so I run the water one much faster, will go all water when I can though.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I have one on water, one still on air, so I run the water one much faster, will go all water when I can though.


What speeds are they running at? Won't that cause problems? I thought they need to be the same.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> What speeds are they running at? Won't that cause problems? I thought they need to be the same.


I'm having no issues running at different speeds, even with SLI enabled. Water is using Cyclops 3 bios, air is using Sheyster's 1.15v bios.


----------



## Jpmboy

*Hey! TitanX owners.. how are we letting AMD win this Green vs Red competition????*

http://www.overclock.net/t/1586140/3d-fanboy-competition-2016-nvidia-vs-amd/0_20


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> *Hey! TitanX owners.. how are we letting AMD win this Green vs Red competition????*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1586140/3d-fanboy-competition-2016-nvidia-vs-amd/0_20


Are those benches apples to apples? never mind, AMD seem to have more participants, which, I suppose, adds to the total score....


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Are those benches apples to apples? never mind, AMD seem to have more participants, which, I suppose, adds to the total score....


So does that mean you will submit some scores?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> So does that mean you will submit some scores?


Looks like I may have to, nVidia is getting served..







I am trying to wait on that 10-core piece...


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Looks like I may have to, nVidia is getting served..


AMD fanboi's are coming out the woodworks.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> AMD fanboi's are coming out the woodworks.


AMD fans are very faithful, I give them lots of props...it takes a better man than myself to be willing to buy the slower tech, just because..


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Looks like I may have to, nVidia is getting served..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to wait on that 10-core piece...


Well unless the 10 core comes out in next few days you best submit now









Alas I think I need to find a moniter now and submit a score was going to wait until I got get my panel after RMA but now will be here next month.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Well unless the 10 core comes out in next few days you best submit now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alas I think I need to find a moniter now and submit a score was going to wait until I got get my panel after RMA but now will be here next month.


Lol, yeah, the 10-core chip will come too late. may boot my other rig later and run those benches. I haven't benched in a while, been too busy gaming, among other things...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Lol, yeah, the 10-core chip will come too late. may boot my other rig later and run those benches. I haven't benched in a while, been too busy gaming, among other things...


don't worry about ranking within the NV team. Any scores help!!


----------



## Cyber Locc

Well I was coming to get some participants I am not seeing many titans represent







but jpm beat me too it







. Hope to see you guys there we can't go out like this







.


----------



## SteezyTN

I just don't have the time anymore like I used too. I would love to put my Titans in, but too busy studying


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I just don't have the time anymore like I used too. I would love to put my Titans in, but too busy studying


You don't have to of or nothing, just open some cpuzs and a gpuz and run the bench come back after as upload easy least







even just a fs with 1 titan would be a ton of help.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> AMD fanboi's are coming out the woodworks.


It's a fanboi challenge, not best video card challenge.


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> It's a fanboi challenge, not best video card challenge.


Agreed but it would still be nice to get a flood of greens like they are getting.

I had red cards for half of this competition and then green the other half. Decided to go for Green and I think I made a mistake







.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I just don't have the time anymore like I used too. I would love to put my Titans in, but too busy studying


run stock.. all 3 benchmarks will take like 30min.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Both of my T-X cards are gone already. I'm suffering with a used 970 for now.


I don't know yet if I feel lucky or sad that someone bought all 4 of my TX for 1,100 each on eBay. They all have EVGA water blocks and back plates. Going to miss those babies a ton, Pascal better be good! Now I have all the good gear on my custom loop that's going to cool a single 5930K...

I'll stay subscribed on this forum incase I can't stand it and buy TXs back or maybe I can help answer a question or two about these cards.

At least you have a 970, I'm going to use an EVGA 750 Ti


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I just bought a 970 for my HTPC


----------



## xTesla1856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I just bought a 970 for my HTPC


Makes me wanna build an HTPC in my old 200R case too


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I've really enjoyed it. I don't really surf the net on the TV, but sometimes there are videos associated with programs that I like to watch and the "smart" TV functions/interface just didn't do it for me, and of course it's great for streaming movies. 970 is probably overkill, but I don't care. That's a Fractal Design Node 605 case, kind of has a home theater component look to it. It's also the only PC I have with a SD card slot, handy for loading movies/tunes onto SDXC cards to use in the tablet.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> I would not expect Titan and Ti cards till next year.
> As for support, it seems ok to me. Same drivers work across all cards. I have never noticed the issues some have claimed to see with owning older cards. But, that is my experience.


Sooo it would prly make more sense just to fork up around 350ish on waterblocks and put Titans under water overclock them a bit maybe (running stock now) and sit on them till 2017? Pascal is essentially Maxwell 2.0 update without any miraculous introduction of fully implemented async compute engine on the same level as AMD's GCN architecture, right?


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> I would not expect Titan and Ti cards till next year.
> As for support, it seems ok to me. Same drivers work across all cards. I have never noticed the issues some have claimed to see with owning older cards. But, that is my experience.


The drivers dont decrease performance, that is crazy talk. they say that because when a new card comes out it is optimized in every driver. The old cards usually work just as well, however the new cards keep getting better. This make the appearance of the gap between the old and new widening and people assume they are gimping the old cards.

That is however in contrast to AMD, which continues to improve old cards in there drivers as well as new ones. The performance of an NV card when it gets EOL is what it will always be, AMD cards will still get better.

Arguably however that is due to the fact that AMD cards never reached there peak during there time of being the newest card, where NVs do. I am not sure I agree with that but it is possible.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> The drivers dont decrease performance, that is crazy talk. they say that because when a new card comes out it is optimized in every driver. The old cards usually work just as well, however the new cards keep getting better. This make the appearance of the gap between the old and new widening and people assume they are gimping the old cards.
> 
> That is however in contrast to AMD, which continues to improve old cards in there drivers as well as new ones. The performance of an NV card when it gets EOL is what it will always be, AMD cards will still get better.
> 
> Arguably however that is due to the fact that AMD cards never reached there peak during there time of being the newest card, where NVs do. I am not sure I agree with that but it is possible.


well the performance goes up in older games but as new games come out the older cards suffer because the game is made with new and better graphics that are more demanding.


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> well the performance goes up in older games but as new games come out the older cards suffer because the game is made with new and better graphics that are more demanding.


Well sorta I think it's more so, that they don't optimise those cards for the newer games as much. They get it to run and done where with new cards they optimize.

I could be wrong just my opinion.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I just bought a 970 for my HTPC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


NIce! I have the ASUS mini 960 in an ITX build (Impact/6600K) and it works like a champ.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> NIce! I have the ASUS mini 960 in an ITX build (Impact/6600K) and it works like a champ.


I was torn between the 960 and 970 - the 960 does native H.265 encoding/decoding - but since I encode all my stuff before I stick it on the NAS (go 5960X!) and mp4/H.264 plays on every dang thing I own right now, I went 970.

But it's a sweet card, as nearly silent as any card I've ever seen that had a fan. Nothing in that rig is overclocked, box stock everything.


----------



## Sheyster

Funny how we're talking about 970's and 960's in the T-X thread!









FWIW, my temporary G1 970 Gaming will run at 1600 MHz with a custom BIOS. Max temp was 65 deg C in Valley Extreme Preset. This was with the stock triple fan cooler.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I was torn between the 960 and 970 - the 960 does native H.265 encoding/decoding - but since I encode all my stuff before I stick it on the NAS (go 5960X!) and mp4/H.264 plays on every dang thing I own right now, I went 970.
> 
> But it's a sweet card, as nearly silent as any card I've ever seen that had a fan. Nothing in that rig is overclocked, box stock everything.


stuffed into this. you are right, very quiet.


1575 stock everything
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11137810


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Don't make me load AB onto my HTPC for the HTPC showdown!









And I needed mATX for the extra PCI-E slot (shhh..)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Don't make me load AB onto my HTPC for the HTPC showdown!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I needed mATX for the extra PCI-E slot (shhh..)


NICE!

that's not my HTPC tho. It's a much older build: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4922756


----------



## Badass1982

Does anybody know why I'm having trouble flashing my Titan X cards back to stock from a custom BIOS? I'm using the latest version of nvflash64 and I'm receiving the error:

BCRT Error: Certificate 2.0 verification failed.

ERROR: BIOS Cert 2.0 Verification Error, Update Aborted.

I've been using the command line nvflash64 -6 --index=X romname.ROM

Can somebody more enlightened tell me what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## unreality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badass1982*
> 
> Does anybody know why I'm having trouble flashing my Titan X cards back to stock from a custom BIOS? I'm using the latest version of nvflash64 and I'm receiving the error:
> 
> BCRT Error: Certificate 2.0 verification failed.
> 
> ERROR: BIOS Cert 2.0 Verification Error, Update Aborted.
> 
> I've been using the command line nvflash64 -6 --index=X romname.ROM
> 
> Can somebody more enlightened tell me what I'm doing wrong?


Had the same problem yesterday. I used the version posted in the spoilers on post #1 and no more problems!


----------



## Badass1982

I'm using the latest version of nvflash64 it wont let me flash back to my stock rom's on any of the cards (stock im using is what i backed up from my card before modding it) I'm able to flash to other CUSTOM roms though which is werird, anybody got any ideas!??


----------



## unreality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badass1982*
> 
> I'm using the latest version of nvflash64 it wont let me flash back to my stock rom's on any of the cards (stock im using is what i backed up from my card before modding it) I'm able to flash to other CUSTOM roms though which is werird, anybody got any ideas!??


AS i said try the older version posted in post#1

This one: http://www.overclock.net/attachments/30484


----------



## Badass1982

Thanks heaps that sorted my issue right out!


----------



## b1ackwid0w

I had this error before. To solve it try to use another version of the nvflash software which can bypass the certification.


----------



## Jpmboy

oh the shame! Oh the Shame: http://www.overclock.net/t/1586140/3d-fanboy-competition-2016-nvidia-vs-amd/0_20


----------



## michael-ocn

what he said ^^^


----------



## ryanallan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badass1982*
> 
> Quick question. Can anyone recommend 24/7 BIOS to use with 4 TITAN X cards that will let me easilyhit 1500 on the core without many issues?
> 
> On custom loop water temps like 25 celixius at load. Voltage holding me back at 112mv


I'm having good luck with the GM200-ULTIMATE 1.281V BIOS linked in the first post.
1500mhz @ 1.274V indicated in precision X.
Stable on BF4 and Battlefront tonight.
Hitting 45C in my loop.


----------



## romanlegion13th

So guys how much faster is the Titan X than a 980ti?

Keep getting people showing me benchmarks with a stock T-X and a 980ti that has stock over clocks


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> So guys how much faster is the Titan X than a 980ti?
> 
> Keep getting people showing me benchmarks with a stock T-X and a 980ti that has stock over clocks


3-4%

https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_980_Ti/31.html


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> 3%


The TitanX has ~8% more CUDA cores, but I haven't ran a single TX against a 980Ti at the same clocks to measure it.


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> The TitanX has ~8% more CUDA cores, but I haven't ran a single TX against a 980Ti at the same clocks to measure it.


TPU has its 3-4% 3 in 1080, 4 in 1440/4k.

Thats not an uncommon difference a 290x has 10% more shaders than a 290 and is only 3% faster than the 290 clock for clock.

And the Titan has 9% more shaders.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> So guys how much faster is the Titan X than a 980ti?
> 
> Keep getting people showing me benchmarks with a stock T-X and a 980ti that has stock over clocks


Between both cards, they are pretty close. Just base your curiosity/decision on what amount of vram is needed, 6gb or 12gb.

980 tis with Samsung vram actually go near clock for clock with Titan Xs because of samsung's tighter timings compared to Hynix.


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Between both cards, they are pretty close. Just base your curiosity/decision on what amount of vram is needed, 6gb or 12gb.


I am with him, if you get a good clocking 980ti or a decent clocking Titan X that will have the 980ti win and the Titan lose, they are literally that close that the silicon lottery could put either on top.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Its all about that VRAM.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Its all about that VRAM.


Black OPs 3 on Ultra two card SLI uses almost 10GB RAM each card. 980 TI, can't do.









Edit: That's at 4K and a secondary 1440p screen running twitch.tv at the same time, not streaming though, just watching someone on Twitch.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Black OPs 3 on Ultra two card SLI uses almost 10GB RAM each card. 980 TI, can't do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: That's at 4K and a secondary 1440p screen running twitch.tv at the same time, not streaming though, just watching someone on Twitch.


Many of my games are at or over 6GB on triple screens.


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Many of my games are at or over 6GB on triple screens.


Still better to have it and not need it then need it and not have it.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Thanks guys. So really only 3-4% .. I keep getting trolled on gaming forums if i say Titan X about how the 980ti is faster how dumb i am for having 2 how its not a gaming card

I have 2 Titan Xs with a 4K 32inch Ben Q monitor..

I did jump the gun a little with all the titan X hype last year i my first on release date 2ed was sold out got it 2 weeks later.. Top one has a hybrid cooler on it now

Maybe i should of waited 2 more months and got 2 980ti

I thought Titan X was 10% if you you clock them at the same clock... is there any test with a OC 980ti V OC Titan X?

I dont play many Top games any more i mite even sell one


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> TPU has its 3-4% 3 in 1080, 4 in 1440/4k.
> 
> Thats not an uncommon difference a 290x has 10% more shaders than a 290 and is only 3% faster than the 290 clock for clock.
> 
> And the Titan has 9% more shaders.


Yeah, but if you read that article, they didn't really run them at the same boost clocks which is what the guy was asking for.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> Still better to have it and not need it then need it and not have it.


No disagreement. Hense the reason i have a pair of Titan X cards.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> No disagreement. Hense the reason i have a pair of Titan X cards.


If we go over 6GB of Vram in games like GTA V, SOM.. with a 980ti would you get lower FPS?
dose this matter alot is what im asking


----------



## Radox-0

Brother has a pair of 980Ti G1 Gaming cards so from some basic testing we did when he brought them over, on average found with everything else the same, the 980Ti had to be about 80-100 Mhz or so higher to get like for like fps in games.

Thing is 980Ti's come with some great air coolers and some BIOS's already that allow you to push / boost them further, so on average my Titan X's with stock SCBIOS topped out at around 1452 Mhz - 146x range game stable with loud fans / stock BIOS while his 980Ti ran a lot cooler and quieter and was boosting to 1550 Mhz + so nullified the advantage most would see in daily use. I guess once under water and throw a custom BIOS on the Titan X is starts to shine somewhat, but does explain why most people go 980Ti, as out the box they perform similar or better and much cheaper.

If I was buying now (imagining Pascal not on the way) then for single config and most likely 2 way I would go 980Ti. For three way / 4 way (not that I really recommend them for scaling reasons) then Titan X. Now that I can use DSR + G-SYNC + SLI that 12GB of VRAM for Tri SLI comes in mighty useful when I DSR 3440 x 1440.


----------



## Ayahuasca

Not sure if the memory is borked on my card, froze during division with driver crash, GPU-Z was reporting weird clocks so I restarted, desktop kept locking up with those green squares and lines, booted to safe mode uninstalled afterburner and the driver and reinstalled and everything is now fine. Could the overclock have borked the memory for a bit and it needed to clear itself to stop the corruption?


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> If we go over 6GB of Vram in games like GTA V, SOM.. with a 980ti would you get lower FPS?
> dose this matter alot is what im asking


Generally speaking, when you run out of vram frame rates tank and you get a lot of stuttering. Look at Fury card reviews where it is neck and neck with a 980ti but as soon as a game needs more then the 4GB it has the frame rate is cut in half, or at least falls off a lot. Not a major issue unless running at 4K or triple screen resolutions, usually.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Generally speaking, when you run out of vram frame rates tank and you get a lot of stuttering. Look at Fury card reviews where it is neck and neck with a 980ti but as soon as a game needs more then the 4GB it has the frame rate is cut in half, or at least falls off a lot. Not a major issue unless running at 4K or triple screen resolutions, usually.


Yeah thats why i got my Titans as i was running in 4K.. I have been happy with them..
Just get alot of hate from 980ti owners and everyone really


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> Yeah thats why i got my Titans as i was running in 4K.. I have been happy with them..
> Just get alot of hate from 980ti owners and everyone really


Well that isnt very nice







, tell them haters going to hate.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

I just tell them "I'm not sorry that I can afford them and you can not."


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> Well that isnt very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , tell them haters going to hate.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> I just tell them "I'm not sorry that I can afford them and you can not."


Yeah
















I am thinking of selling one as i can get £650+ on ebay for my asus card and just run one card in 4K untill i can get a 1080 or something


----------



## kingofsorrow

Hello, can someone edit my EVGA SC bios for me?
I would like to have 110% power limit and fan curve that corresponds to msi afterburner default custom curve. Just these two things edited.

http://www.fast-files.com/getfile.aspx?file=110837


----------



## seross69

Water Blocks for sale

http://www.overclock.net/t/1596373/2-ea-ek-fc-titan-x-gtx980-ti-waterblock-nickel


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingofsorrow*
> 
> Hello, can someone edit my EVGA SC bios for me?
> I would like to have 110% power limit and fan curve that corresponds to msi afterburner default custom curve. Just these two things edited.
> 
> http://www.fast-files.com/getfile.aspx?file=110837


If no one responds, there are BIOS mod and MBT threads here on OCN where you can throw out a request like this. You can also learn how to use MBT yourself.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Guys is anyone playing in 4K with one Titan X?
Could do with a review on what games can hit 60FPS with one card

as im thinking of selling my 2ed card as most games i been playing are not new and i only use one card on them


----------



## SteezyTN

What do you guys think about a refurbished Corsair AX1200i for two Titan X's pushing 1.274v?


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> What do you guys think about a refurbished Corsair AX1200i for two Titan X's pushing 1.274v?


Should be fine. I only pulled 800 watts from my rig when folding. So, far from a heavy load on the PSU.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> What do you guys think about a refurbished Corsair AX1200i for two Titan X's pushing 1.274v?


Should be fine. ~1100W was the max my rig ever pulled at the wall with two cards at 1.27V and my CPU at 1.4V


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Should be fine. I only pulled 800 watts from my rig when folding. So, far from a heavy load on the PSU.


That low? When I had my AX860, my PSU would restart and that was will a mild overclock at something like 1.21v I think. And I believe that PSU in general would reach like 1000w maxed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Should be fine. ~1100W was the max my rig ever pulled at the wall with two cards at 1.27V and my CPU at 1.4V


For the both of you...

1100w seems reasonable because of the reason I gave above. But it's a refurbished PSU. I've always had good experience with corsair customer service, but I'm more worried of it doing damage to my rig, if that's even possible.

I could always just spend the extra money and pay the full price,


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> That low? When I had my AX860, my PSU would restart and that was will a mild overclock at something like 1.21v I think. And I believe that PSU in general would reach like 1000w maxed.
> For the both of you...
> 
> 1100w seems reasonable because of the reason I gave above. But it's a refurbished PSU. I've always had good experience with corsair customer service, but I'm more worried of it doing damage to my rig, if that's even possible.
> 
> I could always just spend the extra money and pay the full price,


That was according to Corsair Link. Only time i got over 1000watts was with three 780s. Three 980s was little over 900 watts.


----------



## Cyber Locc

Well guys just a heads up, the Hydro Copper block will not work with an EK backplate, without new screws and new stand offs. Which IDK know that you can even get, this overpriced block is looking more and more unattractive every min lol.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> Well guys just a heads up, the Hydro Copper block will not work with an EK backplate, without new screws and new stand offs. Which IDK know that you can even get, this overpriced block is looking more and more unattractive every min lol.


We all know bro. Its already stated by ek rep here. Check the earlier post. Even the terminal block wont work.


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> We all know bro. Its already stated by ek rep here. Check the earlier post. Even the terminal block wont work.


Ya I know the terminal wont work, didn't know the backplate part though. Wish I would have as I would not have bought this block.

As to the EK rep saying that in this thread, I searched the thread with the keyword hydro copper and no such EK rep, or he didnt say hydro copper.


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> Guys is anyone playing in 4K with one Titan X?
> Could do with a review on what games can hit 60FPS with one card
> 
> as im thinking of selling my 2ed card as most games i been playing are not new and i only use one card on them


I am playing Fallout 4 on Ultra settings on a 28 inch 4K monitor with a single TX. I don't worry about the actual FPS. The game looks superb and I have to say when I tried switching it to 1920 x 1080 I could never play a game in that resolution again.


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> What do you guys think about a refurbished Corsair AX1200i for two Titan X's pushing 1.274v?


Why has it been refurbished ? I bought one of those new a couple of years ago and it developed a fault which I didnt immediately pick up on and it caused my rig to crash several times needing 2 full reinstalls of W7. It cost me £17 to RMA it,one of the very few pc components I have ever had to do this with. Rather than risk a repeat I sold the new replacement on Ebay and bought a EVGA PSU instead.


----------



## xixou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingofsorrow*
> 
> Hello, can someone edit my EVGA SC bios for me?
> I would like to have 110% power limit and fan curve that corresponds to msi afterburner default custom curve. Just these two things edited.
> 
> http://www.fast-files.com/getfile.aspx?file=110837


Here is the file:

Fan is slower and the default power 100% corresponds to the previous 110%.
If you change it into +110% again in afterburner, then you actually reach 120%.

http://users.skynet.be/xixou/evgascuefi_slower_fan_and_power110_default.rom


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> That low? When I had my AX860, my PSU would restart and that was will a mild overclock at something like 1.21v I think. And I believe that PSU in general would reach like 1000w maxed.
> For the both of you...
> 
> 1100w seems reasonable because of the reason I gave above. But it's a refurbished PSU. I've always had good experience with corsair customer service, but I'm more worried of it doing damage to my rig, if that's even possible.
> 
> I could always just spend the extra money and pay the full price,


Not really low. With a HX1200i no issue here powering 3 Titan x's on stock sc bios power limit at 110% and the mv at +112 while having a 5960x @ 4.875 Ghz @ 1.35 volts and max power pull was about 1150 watts peak spike. of course once you bios mod them they will pull a lot more but two would be enough I expect.

I would go for HXi brand new over referb AXi or brand new for 1200w Much prefer the quieter fan profile and fluid dynamic fan HXi and newer series use. Believe it was only added to the AX 1500i and not lesser models in the AXi range.


----------



## cobz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> What do you guys think about a refurbished Corsair AX1200i for two Titan X's pushing 1.274v?


Before I got my titan x's, I had a corsair ax1200i, i7 4930k @ 4.8ghz, 2 evga 780ti's , custom loop, and when benching the 1200i was not enough, I bought a 2nd corsair ax1200i just to power the other card for a while. But this was when feeding the cards 1.35v, so you should be fine @ 1.274v... I eventually sold one of my 1200i's because I was waiting on the corsair ax1500i to come out because I only wanted 1 power supply in my system. I used my other 1200i in a new rig I recently built.. Always nice to have more power then not enough if you can afford it..


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> What do you guys think about a refurbished Corsair AX1200i for two Titan X's pushing 1.274v?


I a AX 860 my Titan X SLI never pulls over 650 watts from the wall so i think you are more than safe..
i have them overclocked also 1366mhz i run them at


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> I am playing Fallout 4 on Ultra settings on a 28 inch 4K monitor with a single TX. I don't worry about the actual FPS. The game looks superb and I have to say when I tried switching it to 1920 x 1080 I could never play a game in that resolution again.


Yeah i had a 27inch 1440p 780Ti .. Then i got a Titan X SLI and 4K benQ 32inch looks great..
I do worry about FPS as i allways get 60 if i get drops to 30-40 can tell alot makes the game not look very good


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> I a AX 860 my Titan X SLI never pulls over 650 watts from the wall so i think you are more than safe..
> i have them overclocked also 1366mhz i run them at


Are you sure? What are you using to monitor that? My AX860 restarted at stock bios max volts.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Are you sure? What are you using to monitor that? My AX860 restarted at stock bios max volts.


Really i never had a restart in a year.. I was using a wattage monitor that i plug my PC into then to the wall..
I was worried thats why i bought it as i had people say it would be fine and others say it would need a bigger PSU
But as it never when't over 650 then i did not bother i had it in for like a week with fire strike and playing games to test

I had stock voltage


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> Really i never had a restart in a year.. I was using a wattage monitor that i plug my PC into then to the wall..
> I was worried thats why i bought it as i had people say it would be fine and others say it would need a bigger PSU
> But as it never when't over 650 then i did not bother i had it in for like a week with fire strike and playing games to test
> 
> I had stock voltage


Stock voltage is why. Like I said, I was using the stock bios, but once I started raising the voltage, I would get reboots. Now that I have a bigger PSU (which is way too loud, and that's why I want to swap it), I can run 1.274v.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Stock voltage is why. Like I said, I was using the stock bios, but once I started raising the voltage, I would get reboots. Now that I have a bigger PSU (which is way too loud, and that's why I want to swap it), I can run 1.274v.


Yeah so I noted. I expect so two overvolted cards and custom bios a solid 1000 watt unit will be more then enough. .also I find corsair at times to be wildly inaccurate so a voltage metre would be a good investment.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Stock voltage is why. Like I said, I was using the stock bios, but once I started raising the voltage, I would get reboots. Now that I have a bigger PSU (which is way too loud, and that's why I want to swap it), I can run 1.274v.


Do you run max voltage for 24/7 gaming? you still got stock bios?
What overclock do you run? are they under water?
I was happy with stock volts and with 2 cards did not feel i would need to max the OC and strain my cards


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Yeah so I noted. I expect so two overvolted cards and custom bios a solid 1000 watt unit will be more then enough. .also I find corsair at times to be wildly inaccurate so a voltage metre would be a good investment.


I would love a 1000w, but I think that would be cutting it close. 20 fans, 3 pumps, etc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> Do you run max voltage for 24/7 gaming? you still got stock bios?
> What overclock do you run? are they under water?
> I was happy with stock volts and with 2 cards did not feel i would need to max the OC and strain my cards


Now that I have a 1300w PSU, I can run 1.274v, so I flashed my cards with cyclops3. I run them at 1493mhz.


----------



## xixou

I think my green artefacts on my titan x are actually due to that driver:

http://wccftech.com/nvidias-latest-game-ready-driver-allegedly-killing-gpus-plagued-issues/


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I would love a 1000w, but I think that would be cutting it close. 20 fans, 3 pumps, etc.
> Now that I have a 1300w PSU, I can run 1.274v, so I flashed my cards with cyclops3. I run them at 1493mhz.


Yeah bet having a big PSU if doind max volts and lots of fans ect. If i ws to buy i new one would go for a 1200W or something just to have the extra power..
Yeah so you run max vots for 247 gaming?

what driver is every one using for the T-X? Im on the 364.51


----------



## kingofsorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> If no one responds, there are BIOS mod and MBT threads here on OCN where you can throw out a request like this. You can also learn how to use MBT yourself.


Thanks, yes, I spent some time researching it and I think I know how to edit the fan curve. It's easy actually... The only question I have is do the rpm change gradually between the fan curve points or just hit the specified rpm once the temp reaches the according value. Like [email protected] - [email protected], for example. What rpm will be @60C - still 1100?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xixou*
> 
> Here is the file:
> 
> Fan is slower and the default power 100% corresponds to the previous 110%.
> If you change it into +110% again in afterburner, then you actually reach 120%.
> 
> http://users.skynet.be/xixou/evgascuefi_slower_fan_and_power110_default.rom


Thanks for your time, man, but I need more aggressive fan curve, it's just the opposite. I think I will take this bios as a base and edit the fan curve myself, because I know how to edit the fan curve but have no idea how to edit the power limits. Thanks a lot.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> Ya I know the terminal wont work, didn't know the backplate part though. Wish I would have as I would not have bought this block.
> 
> As to the EK rep saying that in this thread, I searched the thread with the keyword hydro copper and no such EK rep, or he didnt say hydro copper.


Eh.. Hmm wonder where i read it. I knew about it last year so must have read it somewhere. Ocn is my daily tech forum that i read. ...


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Eh.. Hmm wonder where i read it. I knew about it last year so must have read it somewhere. Ocn is my daily tech forum that i read. ...


It might have been here I am just not sure where. I didnt, nor did the few that poeple that I have talked to about it that said they almost got HCs and now they are glad they didn't. I wish I could say the same lol.


----------



## atov

Hey Guys,

I have a wierd issue, Ive done lots of bios flashes on all my nvidia video cards. Today I flashed my TitanX with cyclops bios.

The vga seems bricked, because in the MB Bios its there, and in Windows its also there but the driver isnt working.

BTW, I did this installing a second vga to post and see.

And the green light, its dimmed down.

Any tips ? Anyone knows how to unbricked the vga ?

Because I tried in Windows, using the nvflash putting another bios from Sheyster, still nothing. It not working.

Help would be great ! Thanks

P.S If anyone has an EVGA Titan X Ref. Bios to try it. I would really appreciate


----------



## Maxxamillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xixou*
> 
> I think my green artefacts on my titan x are actually due to that driver:
> 
> http://wccftech.com/nvidias-latest-game-ready-driver-allegedly-killing-gpus-plagued-issues/


Are you getting green artifacts after windows boots up then crashes? If so, I've had that problem before and it was with my msi afterburner profile screwing up after a unstable gpu crash. I had to delete the profile in safe mode in order to boot normally into windows.


----------



## unreality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atov*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have a wierd issue, Ive done lots of bios flashes on all my nvidia video cards. Today I flashed my TitanX with cyclops bios.
> 
> The vga seems bricked, because in the MB Bios its there, and in Windows its also there but the driver isnt working.
> 
> BTW, I did this installing a second vga to post and see.
> 
> And the green light, its dimmed down.
> 
> Any tips ? Anyone knows how to unbricked the vga ?
> 
> Because I tried in Windows, using the nvflash putting another bios from Sheyster, still nothing. It not working.
> 
> Help would be great ! Thanks
> 
> P.S If anyone has an EVGA Titan X Ref. Bios to try it. I would really appreciate


I had the same problem last week. I got a new second TitanX and wanted to flash it. Right after Windows loaded (with nvidia driver) the green led went off and the card didnt work at all. I had to flash the original Bios back to make the card work again. I also tried different Bioses multiple times so i dunno why it didnt work with a custom bios. My Primary card works flawless btw (even after a new flash)

Look at post#1 for the original bioses.


----------



## atov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> I had the same problem last week. I got a new second TitanX and wanted to flash it. Right after Windows loaded (with nvidia driver) the green led went off and the card didnt work at all. I had to flash the original Bios back to make the card work again. I also tried different Bioses multiple times so i dunno why it didnt work with a custom bios. My Primary card works flawless btw (even after a new flash)
> 
> Look at post#1 for the original bioses.


Hey thank you ! I was really worried. In the 1st page, I cant find stock bios for my EVGA Titan X.

Another question; do you know why that it cant handle a custom Bios? Its really wierd.

If anyone has a stock EVGA stock bios, please I need it lol. I would really appreciate.

UPDATE:

I just got home and tried to put the STOCK ROM, and I get this error message:

_NVIDIA Firmware Update Utility (Version 5.265.0)
Modified Version by Joe Dirt

Checking for matches between display adapter(s) and image(s)...

Adapter: GeForce GTX TITAN X (10DE,17C2,3842,2999) H:--:NRM S:00,B:03,PCI,D:00,
F:00

Current - Version:84.00.1F.00.90 ID:10DE:17C2:3842:2999
GM200 Board (Normal Board)
Replace with - Version:84.00.1F.00.90 ID:10DE:17C2:3842:2999
GM200 Board (Normal Board)

Update display adapter firmware?
Press 'y' to confirm (any other key to abort):

BCRT Error: Certificate 2.0 verification failed

ERROR: BIOS Cert 2.0 Verification Error, Update aborted.
_

... and Im using the lastest nvflash version. Now, I cant log the original ROM back in ...dam it


----------



## Jpmboy

^^^
What exact commands are you using?? did you issue, nvflash --protectoff?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I would love a 1000w, but I think that would be cutting it close. 20 fans, 3 pumps, etc.
> Now that I have a 1300w PSU, I can run 1.274v, so I flashed my cards with cyclops3. I run them at 1493mhz.


yeah bro - I've been on cyclops3 since these cards launched. still going fine, and barring driver issues, not change in clocks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atov*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> I have a wierd issue, Ive done lots of bios flashes on all my nvidia video cards. Today I flashed my TitanX with cyclops bios.
> The vga seems bricked, because in the MB Bios its there, and in Windows its also there but the driver isnt working.
> BTW, I did this installing a second vga to post and see.
> And the green light, its dimmed down.
> Any tips ? Anyone knows how to unbricked the vga ?
> Because I tried in Windows, using the nvflash putting another bios from Sheyster, still nothing. It not working.
> Help would be great ! Thanks
> P.S If anyone has an EVGA Titan X Ref. Bios to try it. I would really appreciate


uh-oh.









You have one good card I see, so:
Disable SLI in NVCP if it is enabled. if it was enabled during the flash - this can cause issues
wipe drivers with DDU (do not enable windows update after reboot from safe mode)
While in windows with the MS driver running,

Use NVFlash_Certs_Bypassed_v5.227_x64 (normally requires you disable the driver on each card before flashing)

NVFlash_Certs_Bypassed_v5.227_x64.zip 957k .zip file

Let's first flash the working bios to the "bricked" card (I'll assume the good cards is in the slot closest to the cpu socket)

nvflash -- list (index numbers)
nvflash -i0 save gm200.rom
nvflash -i1 -6 gm200.rom

exit when finished
reboot
check device manager - both cards there?
If yes,

Nav to the MSI folder (or PX or GPUT) and delete any folder named "Profile". Or uninstall the programs. This was borking clocks for me. the handshake bet=ween bios and driver is too much lately.
reboot
download the latest NV Driver (364.72) and install.

Will SLI enable?

ys?
reinstall afterburner or open AB to auto spawn a new profiles foilder.


----------



## MunneY

Ok...

Time to stroll back in here like i didn't miss anything.


----------



## atov

First of all .. I must say ...THANK YOUR SO MUCH. Second, I really appreciate not just the help from you, but from the forum for all the help.





































OK, lets start with the facts, and how it happen, so it helps as an example to many users.

1st. I had a 3 WAY SLI TITAN X - WITH SLI ON (all 3 of them, with cyclops3 mod bios)
2nd I bought a 4th TITAN X (great deal btw) and installed (stock bios)
3rd I was doing benchmarks in 4 WAY SLI, and suddenly I remember that the 4th Titan X had stock bios and that was the reason I couldn't overclock more.
4th (Here is my mistake) I use the latest nvflash from page1 and flashed the 4th Titan X, and reboot. (also, didn't use the -- protectoff command in nvflash and with SLI mode on)
5th I reboot and the 4th Titan was Bricked. I took all 4 cards and only put the bricked card, with only the brick card I couldn't post.
6th I took another Titan X with cyclops3 bios, and tried to do flash it again, and again, and different bios, stock bios, sheyster bios, you know the drill.
7th What I had to do, and thank so much for the ideas to JPMBOY, I ask my friend for his EVGA Titan X stock bios, all stock. (for the example purpose lets call it 5th Titan X)
8th I installed with 5th Titan X with the Bricked Titan (NO SLI, OR BRIDGE INSTALLED), and saved the ROM with GPU-Z. After that, I downloaded the NVFLASH (stock), not with the certificate bypass, because it was original rom.
9th I uninstalled all drivers in Windows, and disable Ethernet Adapter and no updates from Windows and reboot.
10th I reboot and Windows without Nvidia drivers, and use Control + X, CMD (ADMIN) and Flashed the SAVED ROM, from 5th Titan X. With CD commands, I used this commands: nvflash --list, to see the device I want to flash, then nvflash -6 --index=1 GM200PK.rom (its --index=1, because the index=0 was the 5th Titan X, and Bricked Titan was index=1), and it was flashed.
11th I reboot, and installed al latest nvidia drivers, and all worked fine.

Im guessing that my mistake was flashing this Titan X without the --protectoff command and with the SLI mode ON.

What do you guys think?

UPDATE: I think, on the guide on page 1, it should say to turn off SLI and use always --protectoff to all stock VGAs. Just as a precaution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ^^^
> What exact commands are you using?? did you issue, nvflash --protectoff?
> yeah bro - I've been on cyclops3 since these cards launched. still going fine, and barring driver issues, not change in clocks.
> uh-oh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have one good card I see, so:
> Disable SLI in NVCP if it is enabled. if it was enabled during the flash - this can cause issues
> wipe drivers with DDU (do not enable windows update after reboot from safe mode)
> While in windows with the MS driver running,
> 
> Use NVFlash_Certs_Bypassed_v5.227_x64 (normally requires you disable the driver on each card before flashing)
> 
> NVFlash_Certs_Bypassed_v5.227_x64.zip 957k .zip file
> 
> Let's first flash the working bios to the "bricked" card (I'll assume the good cards is in the slot closest to the cpu socket)
> 
> nvflash -- list (index numbers)
> nvflash -i0 save gm200.rom
> nvflash -i1 -6 gm200.rom
> 
> exit when finished
> reboot
> check device manager - both cards there?
> If yes,
> 
> Nav to the MSI folder (or PX or GPUT) and delete any folder named "Profile". Or uninstall the programs. This was borking clocks for me. the handshake bet=ween bios and driver is too much lately.
> reboot
> download the latest NV Driver (364.72) and install.
> 
> Will SLI enable?
> 
> ys?
> reinstall afterburner or open AB to auto spawn a new profiles foilder.


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atov*
> 
> First of all .. I must say ...THANK YOUR SO MUCH. Second, I really appreciate not just the help from you, but from the forum for all the help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, lets start with the facts, and how it happen, so it helps as an example to many users.
> 
> 1st. I had a 3 WAY SLI TITAN X - WITH SLI ON (all 3 of them, with cyclops3 mod bios)
> 2nd I bought a 4th TITAN X (great deal btw) and installed (stock bios)
> 3rd I was doing benchmarks in 4 WAY SLI, and suddenly I remember that the 4th Titan X had stock bios and that was the reason I couldn't overclock more.
> 4th (Here is my mistake) I use the latest nvflash from page1 and flashed the 4th Titan X, and reboot. (also, didn't use the -- protectoff command in nvflash and with SLI mode on)
> 5th I reboot and the 4th Titan was Bricked. I took all 4 cards and only put the bricked card, with only the brick card I couldn't post.
> 6th I took another Titan X with cyclops3 bios, and tried to do flash it again, and again, and different bios, stock bios, sheyster bios, you know the drill.
> 7th What I had to do, and thank so much for the ideas to JPMBOY, I ask my friend for his EVGA Titan X stock bios, all stock. (for the example purpose lets call it 5th Titan X)
> 8th I installed with 5th Titan X with the Bricked Titan (NO SLI, OR BRIDGE INSTALLED), and saved the ROM with GPU-Z. After that, I downloaded the NVFLASH (stock), not with the certificate bypass, because it was original rom.
> 9th I uninstalled all drivers in Windows, and disable Ethernet Adapter and no updates from Windows and reboot.
> 10th I reboot and Windows without Nvidia drivers, and use Control + X, CMD (ADMIN) and Flashed the SAVED ROM, from 5th Titan X. With CD commands, I used this commands: nvflash --list, to see the device I want to flash, then nvflash -6 --index=1 GM200PK.rom (its --index=1, because the index=0 was the 5th Titan X, and Bricked Titan was index=1), and it was flashed.
> 11th I reboot, and installed al latest nvidia drivers, and all worked fine.
> 
> Im guessing that my mistake was flashing this Titan X without the --protectoff command and with the SLI mode ON.
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> UPDATE: I think, on the guide on page 1, it should say to turn off SLI and use always --protectoff to all stock VGAs. Just as a precaution


I actually just went through this same kind of thing, if it happens again here is the easy way to fix.

1. Take out the cards (Not neccasary I dont thin but might as well) put in your cyclops card and the bricked card.
2. get a stock bios
3. Flash the stock bios IMPORTANT: use the Stock NVFlash, the modded one will not flash stock bioses! at least it wouldn't for me and it didn't for you. That was your problem, when going back to stock use the standard NVFLash.

As to why it most likely happened to you, look at your bios size and then the Cyclops size. That was also my issue as well, the new cards have a different bios, not just number a entirely different size, the old bioses will not work on your card. You have to mod your own, at least that was the case with my TI which is a reference based card so it isn't just TIs that had that happen new cards have a completely different bios.

EDIT: I just checked something for my thoughts. The bios by JPMBoy is 221mb as is the 980tis bios in that thread, the new cards bioses are 201mb. If you flash a 220 on a 200 card it will brick, has nothing to do with protect off, which would not allow it to flash at all. Dump the working bios from your card or the one you already dumped and check the size I bet it isnt 221.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> I had the same problem last week. I got a new second TitanX and wanted to flash it. Right after Windows loaded (with nvidia driver) the green led went off and the card didnt work at all. I had to flash the original Bios back to make the card work again. I also tried different Bioses multiple times so i dunno why it didnt work with a custom bios. My Primary card works flawless btw (even after a new flash)
> 
> Look at post#1 for the original bioses.


see above my statement the new cards have a smaller bios, if JPM would be so kind, maybe some one could dump a new bios and he could mod that and add it to the OP.

Do what I said above dump your bios check the size I bet its different. since I had the issue 2 weeks ago, I have helped a few people with TIs having the same exact problem.


----------



## atov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> I actually just went through this same kind of thing, if it happens again here is the easy way to fix.
> 
> 1. Take out the cards (Not neccasary I dont thin but might as well) put in your cyclops card and the bricked card.
> 2. get a stock bios
> 3. Flash the stock bios IMPORTANT: use the Stock NVFlash, the modded one will not flash stock bioses! at least it wouldn't for me and it didn't for you. That was your problem, when going back to stock use the standard NVFLash.
> 
> As to why it most likely happened to you, look at your bios size and then the Cyclops size. That was also my issue as well, the new cards have a different bios, not just number a entirely different size, the old bioses will not work on your card. You have to mod your own, at least that was the case with my TI which is a reference based card so it isn't just TIs that had that happen new cards have a completely different bios.
> 
> EDIT: I just checked something for my thoughts. The bios by JPMBoy is 221mb as is the 980tis bios in that thread, the new cards bioses are 201mb. If you flash a 220 on a 200 card it will brick, has nothing to do with protect off, which would not allow it to flash at all. Dump the working bios from your card or the one you already dumped and check the size I bet it isnt 221.
> see above my statement the new cards have a smaller bios, if JPM would be so kind, maybe some one could dump a new bios and he could mod that and add it to the OP.
> 
> Do what I said above dump your bios check the size I bet its different. since I had the issue 2 weeks ago, I have helped a few people with TIs having the same exact problem.


Hey Cyber Locc, well buddy u are right because Bios Sizes are different.

Heres the picture, the one that says GM200PW, is the bios from the stock Titan X (the new one) and the other two bios are from page 1.









Its 216 KB vs 220 KB. those 4 KB will do the difference? well its bricked mine.


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atov*
> 
> Hey Cyber Locc, well buddy u are right because Bios Sizes are different.
> 
> Heres the picture, the one that says GM200PW, is the bios from the stock Titan X (the new one) and the other two bios are from page 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its 216 KB vs 220 KB. those 4 KB will do the difference? well its bricked mine.


Yep that will do it I believe







. Mod the working one instead of trying to use cyclops, you go through yours and cyclops and yours with MBT and just set the settings all the same.


----------



## atov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> Yep that will do it I believe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Mod the working one instead of trying to use cyclops, you go through yours and cyclops and yours with MBT and just set the settings all the same.


Yes, Ill modify mine with cyclops data and lets see if the file doesn't get bigger. Anyway Ill try it again. If it brickes, now I know how to fix it.


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atov*
> 
> Yes, Ill modify mine with cyclops data and lets see if the file doesn't get bigger. Anyway Ill try it again. If it brickes, now I know how to fix it.


It shouldn't I had the same problem with a TI I modded the bios my self and it was the same size as my OG and it worked.


----------



## unreality

I noticed the difference in file size too. But i just couldnt think of a way why newer Titans should have a whole new Bios. Too bad, i already sent back the 2nd Titan because i didnt want to use it with stock bios


----------



## kingofsorrow

Edited the fan curve on the *xixou* ' bios, flashed and everything is so cool now







The bottom cards idles at 30-32C and the top at 35-37C. The noise is acceptable, and no need for afterburner any more!







Whatever people say - msi afterburner does add stutter to games even with no rtss installed. FC4 runs so smoothly without it with the same settings just in bios.








If anyone is interested in EVGA SC bios with 110% power limit and a very effective fan curve - I can upload one


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> Yeah bet having a big PSU if doind max volts and lots of fans ect. If i ws to buy i new one would go for a 1200W or something just to have the extra power..
> Yeah so you run max vots for 247 gaming?
> 
> what driver is every one using for the T-X? Im on the 364.51


My AX1200i log file with two Titan X's, SLI enabled, Rise Of The Tomb Raider on the settings below. Not pushing over 800 watts. My water cooled TX is at 135% power limit, 1.268v, my air cooled 100% power limit 1.15v.









Edit. And I have a Predator 360 running with 13 system fans.

logFile.txt 9k .txt file


----------



## szeged

you guys in here acting like you need a 1000w psu per fan and 1500w per gpu/cpu/ram/pump/led....stahpppp


----------



## Badass1982

Random question, is there a source anywhere online where you can get hold of a complete stock bios as close to it would be if the card had just come from the factory, by supplying the serial number of the ACTUAL card for example???

I ask because I own 4x TITAN X's but I only (stupidly) backed up the original bios's from 2 of my cards thinking that they would all have the identical stock bios (they are all the same brand : ASUS and model TITAN X) but I;'m not sure if their were any subtle differences in their bios revisions (all had the same bios number though)

What i mean is there isnt an official source of the original bios is there??

thanks a bunch.


----------



## Radox-0

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badass1982*
> 
> Random question, is there a source anywhere online where you can get hold of a complete stock bios as close to it would be if the card had just come from the factory, by supplying the serial number of the ACTUAL card for example???
> 
> I ask because I own 4x TITAN X's but I only (stupidly) backed up the original bios's from 2 of my cards thinking that they would all have the identical stock bios (they are all the same brand : ASUS and model TITAN X) but I;'m not sure if their were any subtle differences in their bios revisions (all had the same bios number though)
> 
> What i mean is there isnt an official source of the original bios is there??
> 
> thanks a bunch.


Plenty of bios's can be found here https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/ (though they do not seem to have the Asus Titan x bios in the database)

Though I doubt there were any major revisions in the bios, more so between 4 Titan x's from the same vendor. I expect they all had identical stock bios's and you can just copy over a copy of the ones you had saved for your other two.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badass1982*
> 
> Random question, is there a source anywhere online where you can get hold of a complete stock bios as close to it would be if the card had just come from the factory, by supplying the serial number of the ACTUAL card for example???
> 
> I ask because I own 4x TITAN X's but I only (stupidly) backed up the original bios's from 2 of my cards thinking that they would all have the identical stock bios (they are all the same brand : ASUS and model TITAN X) but I;'m not sure if their were any subtle differences in their bios revisions (all had the same bios number though)
> 
> What i mean is there isnt an official source of the original bios is there??
> 
> thanks a bunch.


I had 4 TXs at one point (sold all of them) and I have stock flashed all of them with a bios from one card that's not exactly the same as the others and they worked fine even under high stress. Are you looking to make sure you have the exact same one for RMA? I have backups of all of mine but they are all EVGA Superclocked so it will not help you unfortunately.


----------



## Badass1982

No not to RMA, I just want to set mine back to stock as if they were all from the factory. Going to try to flash the 4 with one of the bios's i took from the 2 cards!


----------



## KedarWolf

I know how to mod everything I need in the BIOS using MBT I'm using for a Titan X EXCEPT I don't know how to set the Power Limit at 135%.







In the BIOS I'm modding it goes to 150% but I want it set at 135% without having to use the Power Limit slider in Afterburner. Everything else i need to set in that BIOS I know without needing to use Afterburner.









Any help?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I know how to mod everything I need in the BIOS using MBT I'm using for a Titan X EXCEPT I don't know how to set the Power Limit at 135%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the BIOS I'm modding it goes to 150% but I want it set at 135% without having to use the Power Limit slider in Afterburner. Everything else i need to set in that BIOS I know without needing to use Afterburner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any help?


Never mind, found this guide.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1522651/disable-boost-and-bake-in-max-game-stable-clocks-for-maxwell


----------



## TK421

Urgent help needed

Splashed water inside pc, dried everything and tested system. But pc won't even boot with titan x installed, 970 is fine.

I spot some water inside the molex connector, used canned air and dried if. Took off backplate and confirmed no remaining water.

Titan x still won't boot pc, motherboard just powers for 0.1secs, need urgent help on what to do.

I should also mention that the water trickles from above to below. Top of card is wet, but already taken steps to dry it.


----------



## carlhil2

You might have made a mistake turning the power on so soon. when my PC take a bath, I usually wait a couple of Days, and that's after blowing inside with a DataVac. I have soaked PSU, mobo, etc., and this process has giving me good results...


----------



## TK421

Fck me

I took the titan out, now in a rice bath

I cleaned all the power socket in the motherboard and made sure no water inside.

Not sure what else I can do not









Microcenter trip to claim warranty on motherboard?

I probably have to haggle with evga if they can replace the titan or not

Edit: 24 pin atx making cracking noise after a while, motherboard says usb over current detected...

I screwed up big time, very close to crying right now...


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Fck me
> 
> I took the titan out, now in a rice bath
> 
> I cleaned all the power socket in the motherboard and made sure no water inside.
> 
> Not sure what else I can do not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Microcenter trip to claim warranty on motherboard?
> 
> I probably have to haggle with evga if they can replace the titan or not


Yeah, return the mobo, get the gift card to buy another. keep PSU unplugged and let PC sit a Day or two. did you get the gpu from MC? everything that I buy from MC now, I get that Replacement Plan also...


----------



## TK421

Motherboard is probably faulty right now, needs replacement. Cpu seems to be ok.

Atx 24 pin making noise? Could psu also fail? I'm keeping everything unplugged right now.

Gpu is not bought from mc, it's from amazon a year ago. So I need to go through evga, have some scratches on it as well as some missing screws... (I can find from home depot)


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Motherboard is probably faulty right now, needs replacement. Cpu seems to be ok.
> 
> Atx 24 pin making noise? Could psu also fail? I'm keeping everything unplugged right now.
> 
> Gpu is not bought from mc, it's from amazon a year ago. So I need to go through evga, have some scratches on it as well as some missing screws... (I can find from home depot)


I have soaked a psu til it shut off. blew it out, let it sit, works great Today. happened twice actually. bought a backup as an emergency. I was a true doofus when I started out playing with water....


----------



## TK421

I buy datavac.

Tomorrow will try and go to micro center for warranty claim on motherboard.

After that, datavac the whole case+psu+cable connection (copper) and wait 1-2 days

My 970 gigabyte on stock vbios is still ok, can use as backup

._.

Really hoping that the rice trick work on titan x


----------



## carlhil2

The DataVac is an all-purpose beast...


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> The DataVac is an all-purpose beast...


A must have.


----------



## dagget3450

I hate to say it but Water spill + impatient = bad news. Take your time i can't stress that enough. Trying to power things on right after a water spill is a bad idea.

You also probably should take the gpu apart and look for any trapped water. It gets in the worst places so hopefully rice is good enough.


----------



## TK421

Thanks for the suggestion

Currently on the M15x right now, thankfully all of my schoolwork is on google drive, so no setbacks at the moment.

@dagget3450, yeah I was really stupid. I had a project tomorrow and forgot that I have a backup laptop.

I can't disassemble the titan, it's not possible to remove the VRM + VRAM stock plate (the one colored black) since there's a stripped screw.

It's on around 2KG of rice right now, every inch of it is covered.

The 970GTX is working, but the motherboard needs replacement. I have Microcenter coverage on that, but not on the Titan X.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Urgent help needed
> 
> Splashed water inside pc, dried everything and tested system. But pc won't even boot with titan x installed, 970 is fine.
> 
> I spot some water inside the molex connector, used canned air and dried if. Took off backplate and confirmed no remaining water.
> 
> Titan x still won't boot pc, motherboard just powers for 0.1secs, need urgent help on what to do.
> 
> I should also mention that the water trickles from above to below. Top of card is wet, but already taken steps to dry it.


you should have waited several days before powerup... let it dry!!


----------



## szeged

yeah water on parts you should let dry at least 24 hours and heatgun it or hair dry it if you can.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Ok...
> 
> Time to stroll back in here like i didn't miss anything.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yeah water on parts you should let dry at least 24 hours and heatgun it or hair dry it if you can.


It's like an acid flashback or something! Munney and Manicorn back in the hood.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yeah water on parts you should let dry at least 24 hours and heatgun it or hair dry it if you can.


yo! Brother... been missing your "presence".








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> It's like an acid flashback or something! Munney and Manicorn back in the hood.


----------



## szeged

How you guys been









Ready for pascal?


----------



## HAL900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Ready for pascal?







Yes


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> How you guys been
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready for pascal?


Ready for some early adopters to shake it down







I'm in no hurry to upgrade, but when Big Pascal or Pascal Ti come along and somebody has waterblocks, I might bust a move.

Not sure I buy the veracity of that vid ^


----------



## szeged

I'm waiting for pascal Titan. Not wasting money on small die cards anymore lol.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yeah water on parts you should let dry at least 24 hours and heatgun it or hair dry it if you can.


Yeah, you're right

Atm only the card and motherboard is experiencing problem. Hope the PSU doesn't do the same too.


----------



## TK421

After remove motherboard and cpu, what else should be blown with air to make sure water is removed?

I have the datavac, it just arrived.


----------



## MunneY

I just wanted to say yo one last time before I box my titans up for their new homes. Was really expecting to see an announcement today, but hey. I can play with my Fury X until Pascal launches!


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Looks like you'll get a good long run of use from it. Enjoy!


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Looks like you'll get a good long run of use from it. Enjoy!


it'll give me a chance to use freesync for a bit. I have been wanting VRR


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> How you guys been
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready for pascal?


My body, wallet and soul are ready!


----------



## szeged

im gonna wait for big pascal this go, got other things i want to funnel money into instead for once


----------



## Radox-0

Well down to two Titan x's. Actually sold the third for more then I brought it for with the price increase on Titan x's jumping nearly £150 (evga sc) thanks to our crap exchange rates that have tanked recently. No brainier for me though









These two should bind me over until we have bigger pascal.


----------



## xTesla1856

Should be really interesting times with Pascal/Polaris on the horizon. I myself am probably gonna wait for Vega though for my Freesync monitor. Unless of course Nvidia releases the proverbial Kraken that can push 4k 60fps with ease (a.k.a Pascal Titan).


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Well down to two Titan x's. Actually sold the third for more then I brought it for with the price increase on Titan x's jumping nearly £150 (evga sc) thanks to our crap exchange rates that have tanked recently. No brainier for me though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These two should bind me over until we have bigger pascal.


I thought that gbp is one of the strongest currency out there?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> im gonna wait for big pascal this go, got other things i want to funnel money into instead for once


same here bud. the shock and awe of the TitanX when it first came out is a tough act to follow. Let's see if NVidia can equal that.








I made the mistake of selling my OG titans (could use the DP right now - had to drag an old Tesla out of the closet







)


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> I thought that gbp is one of the strongest currency out there?


It's been sliding recently vs US dollar and euro thanks to the uncertainty around leaving the EU and few other things. As a result Titan x prices have shot up in some cases. Currently evga sc is going for £900-£1000 overclockers for example going at £990 https://www.overclockers.co.uk/evga-geforce-titan-x-superclock-12288mb-gddr5-pci-express-graphics-card-12g-p4-2992-gx-276-ea.html cheapest models are around £860+ for other brands. Usually go for EVGA thanks to thier warranty and rma policy which I have found to be great and transferable warrenty makes it a nice bonus for the person who buys it off me.

got mine brand new a while back for £829 with some models going for sub 800 at the time.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> It's been sliding recently vs US dollar and euro thanks to the uncertainty around leaving the EU and few other things. As a result Titan x prices have shot up in some cases. Currently evga sc is going for £900-£1000 overclockers for example going at £990 https://www.overclockers.co.uk/evga-geforce-titan-x-superclock-12288mb-gddr5-pci-express-graphics-card-12g-p4-2992-gx-276-ea.html cheapest models are around £860+ for other brands. Usually go for EVGA thanks to thier warranty and rma policy which I have found to be great and transferable warrenty makes it a nice bonus for the person who buys it off me.
> 
> got mine brand new a while back for £829 with some models going for sub 800 at the time.


How much did you sell one of your cards for?
im thinking of selling my ASUS Titan X its still got 2 year left on the warranty


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> How much did you sell one of your cards for?
> im thinking of selling my ASUS Titan X its still got 2 year left on the warranty


£840, not a massive profit, but better then the norm of losing money on second hand sales so was pleased and person buying saved a bit and benefits from EVGA's transferable warrenty


----------



## kingofsorrow

Speaking of currency exchange rate... in mah country being punished with sanctions for being very very bad country, the currency exchange rate at least doubled which means owning 2 TitansX now is like owning 4 TitanX two or three years ago. fun! not really...


----------



## Jayboy83

Will the first batch of basic pascal cards really be that much better than the titan x?
I'm struggling to see it personally, I'll definitely be sticking with mine until the 'big daddy' versions appear.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes


Titan pascal..
Placed a fixed deposit that matures during that month. This time need to go skylake or skylake E. 32gb aint gonna be enough for sli. Gonna need to overhaul everything.


----------



## cstkl1

Gtx 1070 looks like equivalent of titan x/980ti... Just like how a 970 is akin to a titan black/780ti..

I am estimating 1.5-1.6x going from titan x sli to pascal titan sli. Finally min 60fps @1440p
That means single volta card volta is gonna be nuts..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Gtx 1070 looks like equivalent of titan x/980ti... Just like how a 970 is akin to a titan black/780ti..
> 
> I am estimating 1.5-1.6x going from titan x sli to pascal titan sli. Finally min 60fps @1440p
> That means single volta card volta is gonna be nuts..


yup - it could be fun!


----------



## HAL900




----------



## szeged

if these videos are true then all the people that only buy the X70 cards are gonna be pretty happy with the performance i bet. titanX performance for $300/$350? yes please. Id definitely get one for the backup rig.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*


Fake or not ?
Who got those cards ?


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> if these videos are true then all the people that only buy the X70 cards are gonna be pretty happy with the performance i bet. titanX performance for $300/$350? yes please. Id definitely get one for the backup rig.


If these videos are true, then I got monkeys flying outta my butt.


----------



## GRABibus

GTX 1080 wil be launched the 27th of May


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> If these videos are true, then I got monkeys flying outta my butt.


lol









what kind of monkeys though, details matter.


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> GTX 1080 wil be launched the 27th of May


They didn't have anything to show on GTC and even if they release something 1080 is worth buying only if its full chip and I am not sure it will be full.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what kind of monkeys though, details matter.


Green monkeys!









Spoofing the Device ID in the BIOS? I don't mess around with BIOS editing, and I don't know if the current Maxwell Bios Editor 1.36 BETA by Naennon allows editing the Device ID (kinda doubt it, of somebody else would have spoofed it by now), but found this old BIOS editor

http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/nvidia-bios-editor-download-nibitor.html

Device ID and even vendor are editable with this one. It might not work on current BIOS versions, but if somebody figured it out once, it can be done again I bet.


----------



## Kriant

Welps, sold my Titan X's, ebay takes waaay to much $$ =\, still sold pretty well. Got two gigabyte 980ti xtremes for 1k total for the time being.


----------



## Badass1982

I was thinking about selling my titans when pascal finally comes out (in consumer form) but thats the very reason i haven't/wont eBay has to take a fortune for them! I don't even want to imagine how much it is!


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badass1982*
> 
> I was thinking about selling my titans when pascal finally comes out (in consumer form) but thats the very reason i haven't/wont eBay has to take a fortune for them! I don't even want to imagine how much it is!


over $350 for 3 X_X <--- ebay and paypal takes 14%. You can lower it, if you buy a shop subscription for a month, but I didn't think of that when I was selling =(


----------



## steveTA1983

Ok......after seeing what Pascal might offer to consumer grade GPU's, do you think it's wise to
A) sell on eBay now (Titan X) and get maximum profit to buy 1080
B) consumer pascal 1080 isn't going to kill Titan X
C) wait till the F***ing benchmarks!

I can live without gaming for a month or two......


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveTA1983*
> 
> Ok......after seeing what Pascal might offer to consumer grade GPU's, do you think it's wise to
> A) sell on eBay now (Titan X) and get maximum profit to buy 1080
> B) consumer pascal 1080 isn't going to kill Titan X
> C) wait till the F***ing benchmarks!
> 
> I can live without gaming for a month or two......


Sell the titans on here!!! Market place!!


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveTA1983*
> 
> Ok......after seeing what Pascal might offer to consumer grade GPU's, do you think it's wise to
> A) sell on eBay now (Titan X) and get maximum profit to buy 1080
> B) consumer pascal 1080 isn't going to kill Titan X
> C) wait till the F***ing benchmarks!
> 
> I can live without gaming for a month or two......


I'd wait till Computex at this time. I pulled my gun just because of banking on GTC announcement, which didn't exactly happen. I can't live without my main PC rig for a month as well, that's why I got a second-hand gigabyte xtreme ti's (and they are 20ish percent faster from the get go, without me needing to install waterblocks)


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Sell the titans on here!!! Market place!!


You need a minimum of 35 rep to sell here, no? That's why I didn't do it here, otherwise I totally would rather sell it on overclock.net.


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingofsorrow*
> 
> I just tried to share my new experience with buying top GPUs these days. The brainwashed hatred towards this situation was uncalled for. I'll just switch to read only mode, sorry for disturbing...


Yeah, try being a firearm owner if you arn't already


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> I'd wait till Computex at this time. I pulled my gun just because of banking on GTC announcement, which didn't exactly happen. I can't live without my main PC rig for a month as well, that's why I got a second-hand gigabyte xtreme ti's (and they are 20ish percent faster from the get go, without me needing to install waterblocks)


I bought my Titan at launch, and will be extremely pissed if a "new tech" is out that gives 25-40% more performance than the X with the 80 series at launch.


----------



## kingofsorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveTA1983*
> 
> Yeah, try being a firearm owner if you arn't already


I can own the firearm and keep in a safe. I can't carry it with me though.


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> You need a minimum of 35 rep to sell here, no? That's why I didn't do it here, otherwise I totally would rather sell it on overclock.net.


Ya its 35 rep, just go to unsolved threads and help people you will get that 12 rep in no time







.


----------



## SteezyTN

Do you guys advise selling one Titan X, and keeping the other? I barely have time to game anymore because of school. I'm thinking about selling just one of my two cards, so that way I won't lose a crap load. I mean what's the point if I never even turn my computer on. One X would last me at least 3 years, right?


----------



## kingofsorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Do you guys advise selling one Titan X, and keeping the other? I barely have time to game anymore because of school. I'm thinking about selling just one of my two cards, so that way I won't lose a crap load. I mean what's the point if I never even turn my computer on. One X would last me at least 3 years, right?


On a 1080p it certainly will.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingofsorrow*
> 
> I can own the firearm and keep in a safe. I can't carry it with me though.


Please edit your post, you have the quote tags messed up, I never posted what you have quoted.


----------



## kingofsorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Please edit your post, you have the quote tags messed up, I never posted what you have quoted.


I edited my post. Just getting the hang of it


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

There's also some who feel Afterburner can impose a performance hit. I always turn it off when doing benchmarks, but the rest of the time it's running. If you can get the performance/cooling you need without AB, so much the better!


----------



## steveTA1983

So, anyone else having performance issues when running the new "Hitman"? Maxed out @1080p I get massive framerate drops (into the 40's at times). I'm starting to think the game is just optimized poorly though


----------



## Radox-0

I do wonder if we will see an overhaul to the refrence cooler for pascal. I imagine with the Titan pascal being hbm 2 based (most likely) the refrence cooler will have an overhaul with the heat concentrated more so on the area the current cold plate sits. Aesthetically I hope it's something similar to the current one, partly because I am a sado who think it looks amazing.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> There's also some who feel Afterburner can impose a performance hit. I always turn it off when doing benchmarks, but the rest of the time it's running. If you can get the performance/cooling you need without AB, so much the better!


http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request/4770#post_25059196

You can get a custom BIOS here with the OC settings you use and the Power Limit and fan profile you want so you don't have to use Afterburner.


----------



## romanlegion13th

thought i would share.. TBH i don't make much sense of it.. but i know some you tec guys mite

http://www.pcgamer.com/nvidia-pascal-p100-architecture-deep-dive/


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Do you guys advise selling one Titan X, and keeping the other? I barely have time to game anymore because of school. I'm thinking about selling just one of my two cards, so that way I won't lose a crap load. I mean what's the point if I never even turn my computer on. One X would last me at least 3 years, right?


Seems every one wants to sell there Titan Xs. I got 2 but don't use one so put it on E-bay but its not sold got offered £590 but way to low

Will ASUS transfer Warranty if i sell a card?


----------



## BigMack70

The titan x is going to be a very difficult card to resell for any decent price... Between the 980 Ti and pascal being around the corner, who wants to buy a used Titan X for anywhere north of $700? Best to just hold onto them until big pascal


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request/4770#post_25059196
> 
> You can get a custom BIOS here with the OC settings you use and the Power Limit and fan profile you want so you don't have to use Afterburner.


I'm on water, so no fan profile needed, but I like the flexibility of tweaking the OC via AB. Just shut it down when I start doing a benchmark, and that's not too often anymore, I honestly don't even know if it's a performance hit.

And I run a 3rd party bios already


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> The titan x is going to be a very difficult card to resell for any decent price... Between the 980 Ti and pascal being around the corner, who wants to buy a used Titan X for anywhere north of $700? Best to just hold onto them until big pascal


Thing is i dont use it as ive not played many AAA games anymore, been playing games like war thunder and strategy

When do you think we will see the big one?

I don't think i will buy another Titan After last years 980ti 2 months later


----------



## romanlegion13th

Seems all the Titan Xs are out of stock in the UK been like this a few days

https://www.scan.co.uk/shop/computer-hardware/all/gpu-nvidia/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-graphics-card

https://www.overclockers.co.uk/pc-components/graphics-cards/nvidia/geforce-gtx-titan-x


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> When do you think we will see the big one?


I imagine we'll see big Pascal sometime in calendar year 2017


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> The titan x is going to be a very difficult card to resell for any decent price... Between the 980 Ti and pascal being around the corner, who wants to buy a used Titan X for anywhere north of $700? Best to just hold onto them until big pascal


I think I'm going to try and sell one of mine on eBay. I'm currently a pre nursing major, and I'm going to be so busy with school that I don't even have time to game. If I sell one, at least I could keep the other for a few good years. I was thinking of selling the one on eBay with the Waterblock. Some people on eBay will pay a lot because they don't know much. They only thing that sucks is the 12.9% fee (eBay + PayPal).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> Seems every one wants to sell there Titan Xs. I got 2 but don't use one so put it on E-bay but its not sold got offered £590 but way to low
> 
> Will ASUS transfer Warranty if i sell a card?


I don;t think so... check the web site. EVGA will tho. Nvidia - IDK, but i need to find out.








Not selling my titans - I'll just put them in another rig and be good for several years of normal use. I just wish they didnl;t cripple the Double precision (which was amazing on the OG Titans)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> The titan x is going to be a very difficult card to resell for any decent price... Between the 980 Ti and pascal being around the corner, who wants to buy a used Titan X for anywhere north of $700? Best to just hold onto them until big pascal


^^ This.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I think I'm going to try and sell one of mine on eBay. I'm currently a pre nursing major, and I'm going to be so busy with school that I don't even have time to game. If I sell one, at least I could keep the other for a few good years. I was thinking of selling the one on eBay with the Waterblock. Some people on eBay will pay a lot because they don't know much. They only thing that sucks is the 12.9% fee (eBay + PayPal).


why not post in in the OCN market place.. ya never know who might be interested.









(good career choice!







)


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I think I'm going to try and sell one of mine on eBay. I'm currently a pre nursing major, and I'm going to be so busy with school that I don't even have time to game. If I sell one, at least I could keep the other for a few good years. I was thinking of selling the one on eBay with the Waterblock. Some people on eBay will pay a lot because they don't know much. They only thing that sucks is the 12.9% fee (eBay + PayPal).


Yeah, and the fact they bill you for it later and not just take it out of the total sale. I sold 2 980's a year or so ago and got like $750-800ish, along with some other stuff and made $1500 in a week. Hey great! Money!!! Then after I spent it all I got a bill for $145. I was pissed lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> thought i would share.. TBH i don't make much sense of it.. but i know some you tec guys mite
> 
> http://www.pcgamer.com/nvidia-pascal-p100-architecture-deep-dive/


lol - I still have a tesla c2050 for double precision (FP64). old but 3x faster than a TitanX (much slower than an OG titan tho - I was blindsided by the poor FP64 of the TX







)


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveTA1983*
> 
> Yeah, and the fact they bill you for it later and not just take it out of the total sale. I sold 2 980's a year or so ago and got like $750-800ish, along with some other stuff and made $1500 in a week. Hey great! Money!!! Then after I spent it all I got a bill for $145. I was pissed lol


You can pay the fees immediately if you want. Everytime I sell on eBay, that's what I do. I want to see how much I make instantly. Lol


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> You can pay the fees immediately if you want. Everytime I sell on eBay, that's what I do. I want to see how much I make instantly. Lol


Didn't know you could do that, thanks!


----------



## TK421

Update to water damage a couple days ago.

Card is going back to EVGA, motherboard is exchanged and nothing else is damaged except 1 stick of 4GB DDR4 RAM.

Anyone want to donate a stick they don't need?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Update to water damage a couple days ago.
> 
> Card is going back to EVGA, motherboard is exchanged and nothing else is damaged except 1 stick of 4GB DDR4 RAM.
> 
> *Anyone want to donate a stick they don't need?*


does it need to be water proof?









(looks like the vendors are taking good care of you -







)


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> does it need to be water proof?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (looks like the vendors are taking good care of you -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


The more features, the merrier









I think I'll need to pay 40-50us extra to EVGA though, some missing screws.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I don;t think so... check the web site. EVGA will tho. Nvidia - IDK, but i need to find out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not selling my titans - I'll just put them in another rig and be good for several years of normal use. I just wish they didnl;t cripple the Double precision (which was amazing on the OG Titans)
> ^^ This.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why not post in in the OCN market place.. ya never know who might be interested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (good career choice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


How many Rigs dose one guy need? lol

I have Titan X sandwich top card id a hybrid and bottom the Asus thats why i was thinking of selling as its not been getting much use


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> How many Rigs dose one guy need? lol
> 
> I have Titan X sandwich top card id a hybrid and bottom the Asus thats why i was thinking of selling as its not been getting much use


I only dose with one rig at a time..








(IDK.. 4 maybe







)


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what kind of monkeys though, details matter.


Technically speaking, a silverback male gorilla is a monkey. Ouch!


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> The only thing that sucks is the 12.9% fee (eBay + PayPal).


That's exactly why I sold my two cards via OCN Marketplace and Craigslist. I would have paid them well over $200 in fees.







Hell no.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Technically speaking, a silverback male gorilla is a monkey. Ouch!


Technically, he's an ape.







And that might even matter if those vids were real.


----------



## HatallaS

so i finally finished my custom loop, after a lot of little issues, it is running fine and the cooling is great.
But now i want to flash the card again, and i just can't

I open CMD then: cd c:/nvflash

gets to the second line, and then nothing is happening after.

c:/nvflash --6
or any other commands and i just get the line saying that it is an unrecognized command.

any idea? i thought i could uninstall nvflash and start again but it isnt in the program files


----------



## HatallaS




----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I only dose with one rig at a time..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (IDK.. 4 maybe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Thought my Titan X SLI was over kill. Not multiple rigs.. what dose one do with so many


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> Thought my Titan X SLI was over kill. Not multiple rigs.. what dose one do with so many


Main/gaming rig
HTPC
backup rig
testing rig
backup for backup rig or testing rig in case everything else fails

That's how it goes?









Edit. I forgot laptops and possible server cases.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Main/gaming rig
> HTPC
> backup rig
> testing rig
> backup for backup rig or testing rig in case everything else fails
> 
> That's how it goes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit. I forgot laptops and possible server cases.


simpatico.


----------



## SteezyTN

Is an EVGA 750G2/P2 enough for one Titan X at 1.274v?


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Is an EVGA 750G2/P2 enough for one Titan X at 1.274v?


Yep


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Yep


Dang. I ordered the 850 P2. It was only $10 more than the 750 G2 and $26 more than the 750 G2


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Dang. I ordered the 850 P2. It was only $10 more than the 750 G2 and $26 more than the 750 G2


Not the worst thing in the world. Besides that unit will have no issues if you feel inclined to add a second GPU down the line


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Main/gaming rig
> HTPC
> backup rig
> testing rig
> backup for backup rig or testing rig in case everything else fails
> 
> That's how it goes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit. I forgot laptops and possible server cases.


Hmm seems like im a little fish then


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Not the worst thing in the world. Besides that unit will have no issues if you feel inclined to add a second GPU down the line


I don't think I'll add a second card. I just sold my second card lol. But maybe in a few years I might. I thought about saving the extra $26 and going with the 750 G2, but I said, "oh well" lol. I almost cancelled it and ordered the 750 G2 but I decided not to. My order from NCIXUS has apparently shipped, but it says that it's still on backorder. This has been my first time ordering from them. If I can cancel it, I may just get the 750 G2. I just hope a 750w is enough for the Titan X at 1.274v and a 4770k at 1.315v (also my 2, or 3 pumps and 20 fans.

Edit* nevermind. It shipped out lol.


----------



## SteezyTN

Well it's finally official. I sold one of my Titans. Now I only have one. I was really stupid to buy the second in the first place because I never had any time to play as much as I'd like to. But I've learned my lesson. I just wanted to get rid of it before the prices sink when Pascal, or whatever version, comes out.

Time to say goodbye to my second baby! Hopefully the new owner will take good care of it







haha


----------



## Terreos

Hey guys my system has been crashing whenever I play games as of late and I think I narrowed in down to my GPU. I'll start at the beginning just in case someone thinks it's not my GPU.

So I've been running Sheyster Ultimate GM200 1.281v custom bios on my titan X for a better part of a month now. I was using a power limit of 116% and had an overclock of 1500mhz. Now I've been running this for month like I said but had my cpu on stock. I swapped my old SSD for a new one so I did a fresh install of windows. And thats why I never overclocked my CPU right away. Two weeks ago I finally decided to over clock my CPU again. I use the same settings that I had run before and started noticing stability problems when playing high end games. My PC will lock up and I will have to reset it. When I restart I wouldn't get any error message so I'm unsure if it was a BSOD or something else. So I decided to turn down the CPU overclock and this seemed to solve the problem. For a week anyway. And the problems happened again. At this point I turn off the CPU overclock and go for stock. This doesn't solve the problem. A few days ago I turned down my GPU overclock to 1400mhz and once again this seems to solve my crashing problem. Today it once again seems this is still a problem. So right now I have the power limit on my titan x set to 100 and my overclock turned down to 1300mhz.

My rig is in my sig and I do have a full waterblock on my GPU. So I don't think it's a heat issue. Is it possible that maybe my PSU is giving off dirty power or something that's causing the overclocks to be unstable?


----------



## krizby

Have you tried Ram testing first ? ram stability is a b!tch and the crash are very random, sometimes a day or after a week. Try full cycle of memtest


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krizby*
> 
> Have you tried Ram testing first ? ram stability is a b!tch and the crash are very random, sometimes a day or after a week. Try full cycle of memtest


I didn't even consider it. I'll look up how to do that once I get off work today. Think it's possible even if it's at stock speeds? I tend not to mess with ram since it doesn't help in gaming.

P.S.

Decided to try playing some more this morning before work at 1300mhz as it didn't give me any problems yesterday. But, I got another BSOD. PC rebooted on it's own this time and got this error report.

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name: BlueScreen
OS Version: 6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.1
Locale ID: 1033

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode: 124
BCP1: 0000000000000004
BCP2: FFFFFA800EE17038
BCP3: 0000000000000000
BCP4: 0000000000000000
OS Version: 6_1_7601
Service Pack: 1_0
Product: 256_1

Files that help describe the problem:
C:\Windows\Minidump\041316-7971-01.dmp
C:\Users\Terreos\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-15756-0.sysdata.xml


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terreos*
> 
> I didn't even consider it. I'll look up how to do that once I get off work today. Think it's possible even if it's at stock speeds? I tend not to mess with ram since it doesn't help in gaming.
> 
> P.S.
> 
> Decided to try playing some more this morning before work at 1300mhz as it didn't give me any problems yesterday. But, I got another BSOD. PC rebooted on it's own this time and got this error report.
> 
> Problem signature:
> Problem Event Name: BlueScreen
> OS Version: 6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.1
> Locale ID: 1033
> 
> Additional information about the problem:
> BCCode: 124
> BCP1: 0000000000000004
> BCP2: FFFFFA800EE17038
> BCP3: 0000000000000000
> BCP4: 0000000000000000
> OS Version: 6_1_7601
> Service Pack: 1_0
> Product: 256_1
> 
> Files that help describe the problem:
> C:\Windows\Minidump\041316-7971-01.dmp
> C:\Users\Terreos\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-15756-0.sysdata.xml


Looks like CPU issue to me (error 124 that is)

Try the following approach (at least that's what I would do):
1. Run OCCT for a few hours. (tests CPU mostly, with limited usage of RAM, but can spot ram instability as well, don't use the PSU stress test that this utility has)
If stable:
2. Run Prime 95 (NOTE: PLEASE DO CHECK WHETHER PRIME 95 is STILL OK TO RUN, because I've heard that it was considered a no-no for skylake / haswell-e CPUs recently, I think) (Tests CPU/RAM extensively)
3. Run Memtest via usb stick for 12ish hours. (tests RAM only, but it's a great tool for that purpose)
if it passes:
4. Run Realbench for a few hours (few = no less than 4) (tests RAM/CPU/GPU and as a result uses all of your system, emulating real life application load. Good for testing overall stability)
if it passes
5. Try running Firestrike for 2h in an endless loop cycle or Heaven benchmark for 4h. (Testing mainly the stability of your video cards)

Side note:
Try resetting bios via clear cmos/battery extraction multiple times.

My reasoning for my suggestion above:
1. Coming from personal experience OCCT proved to be the best tool to detect instability in the system that is cpu or ram related very quickly (it will either freeze or stop the process with an error). Where it took prime95 9h, OCCT done it in 30min. So as a quick checkup it's a great tool (imho).
2. Prime 95 WAS good last time I used it extensively at loading ALL of the ram and CPU. However, I've seen somewhere that it can be detrimental to your CPU nowadays, so I'd first go around and make sure what is the common consensus on usability of Prime95 tool in its latest iteration.
3. Memtest is a must if you want are looking to cross out your ram as the culprit.
4. Realbench is great to load your CPU/RAM/GPU at the same time. From personal experience that is a must, because some issues cannot be spotted by testing any of those components individually/in a more isolated test. Example from real life: PC would pass 15h of Prime, 10h of OCCT, and cards were tested on separate PC to isolate the problem, only for the system to hang within 15min of GTA 4. Turned out that when everything was stressed and used, North Bridge was the weak-point (X48 LGA775) that was giving in and causing the freeze.
5. Firestrike and Heaven combo will likely ensure that your cards are stable enough as to not to cause bsod or gray screens with a complete lockup.

As for resetting bios multiple times - I would do it just to be sure that everything IS in default states. Example from personal experience: EVGA x79 Dark with an early bios had issues where it would not properly reset settings to default when default settings where selected (personal experience here). So it's always good to double check.


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Looks like CPU issue to me (error 124 that is)
> 
> Try the following approach (at least that's what I would do):
> 1. Run OCCT for a few hours. (tests CPU mostly, with limited usage of RAM, but can spot ram instability as well, don't use the PSU stress test that this utility has)
> If stable:
> 2. Run Prime 95 (NOTE: PLEASE DO CHECK WHETHER PRIME 95 is STILL OK TO RUN, because I've heard that it was considered a no-no for skylake / haswell-e CPUs recently, I think) (Tests CPU/RAM extensively)
> 3. Run Memtest via usb stick for 12ish hours. (tests RAM only, but it's a great tool for that purpose)
> if it passes:
> 4. Run Realbench for a few hours (few = no less than 4) (tests RAM/CPU/GPU and as a result uses all of your system, emulating real life application load. Good for testing overall stability)
> if it passes
> 5. Try running Firestrike for 2h in an endless loop cycle or Heaven benchmark for 4h. (Testing mainly the stability of your video cards)
> 
> Side note:
> Try resetting bios via clear cmos/battery extraction multiple times.
> 
> My reasoning for my suggestion above:
> 1. Coming from personal experience OCCT proved to be the best tool to detect instability in the system that is cpu or ram related very quickly (it will either freeze or stop the process with an error). Where it took prime95 9h, OCCT done it in 30min. So as a quick checkup it's a great tool (imho).
> 2. Prime 95 WAS good last time I used it extensively at loading ALL of the ram and CPU. However, I've seen somewhere that it can be detrimental to your CPU nowadays, so I'd first go around and make sure what is the common consensus on usability of Prime95 tool in its latest iteration.
> 3. Memtest is a must if you want are looking to cross out your ram as the culprit.
> 4. Realbench is great to load your CPU/RAM/GPU at the same time. From personal experience that is a must, because some issues cannot be spotted by testing any of those components individually/in a more isolated test. Example from real life: PC would pass 15h of Prime, 10h of OCCT, and cards were tested on separate PC to isolate the problem, only for the system to hang within 15min of GTA 4. Turned out that when everything was stressed and used, North Bridge was the weak-point (X48 LGA775) that was giving in and causing the freeze.
> 5. Firestrike and Heaven combo will likely ensure that your cards are stable enough as to not to cause bsod or gray screens with a complete lockup.
> 
> As for resetting bios multiple times - I would do it just to be sure that everything IS in default states. Example from personal experience: EVGA x79 Dark with an early bios had issues where it would not properly reset settings to default when default settings where selected (personal experience here). So it's always good to double check.


Downloaded and I'll try this after work. Fingers crossed this helps.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Well it's finally official. I sold one of my Titans. Now I only have one. I was really stupid to buy the second in the first place because I never had any time to play as much as I'd like to. But I've learned my lesson. I just wanted to get rid of it before the prices sink when Pascal, or whatever version, comes out.
> 
> Time to say goodbye to my second baby! Hopefully the new owner will take good care of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha


How much did it sell for? what brand was it?

im thinking of selling mine it cost £980 its ASUS dont know if its worth selling for £600 or to just keep it


----------



## xTesla1856

I'd only sell them if you got an offer you can't refuse. How I managed to make ~$200 profit on mine, is still beyond me. Otherwise, I would've kept them.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> How much did it sell for? what brand was it?
> 
> im thinking of selling mine it cost £980 its ASUS dont know if its worth selling for £600 or to just keep it


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> I'd only sell them if you got an offer you can't refuse. How I managed to make ~$200 profit on mine, is still beyond me. Otherwise, I would've kept them.


Yeah, only sell them if it's not that much you'll lose. In US Dollars, the least I would take is $800 after shipping costs/fees, but most people aren't willing to pay that much now.

I pretty much never used my cards because I never had time too. That's why I just decided to stay with one. One TX is probably still MORE than I need, but a single TX will probably last a good 3 or 4 years at 1080p maxed out. I use 1440p, so that would be even better lol


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> I'd only sell them if you got an offer you can't refuse. How I managed to make ~$200 profit on mine, is still beyond me. Otherwise, I would've kept them.


I didn't make a profit but I was only down about $200 total for BOTH cards.


----------



## Fiercy

Hey guys I have a question I just installed the ultimate 1256 bios and was able to hit 1500 with no issues but how safe is it really to run it like that is it ok?


----------



## steveTA1983

I am so tempted to list mine on EBay. I'd get a 390 to hold me over in the meantime, but I'm just trying to decide if it's a good move or not.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveTA1983*
> 
> I am so tempted to list mine on EBay. I'd get a 390 to hold me over in the meantime, but I'm just trying to decide if it's a good move or not.


I bought a used GB G1 970 to hold me over. I got lucky though; it OC's to 1600 MHz stable with a custom BIOS on air.


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I bought a used GB G1 970 to hold me over. I got lucky though; it OC's to 1600 MHz stable with a custom BIOS on air.


I'm thinking about the 970 as well, but the 8gb is tempting on the 390. Just listed on eBay. Hope I don't regret my choice lol


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Looks like CPU issue to me (error 124 that is)
> 
> Try the following approach (at least that's what I would do):
> 1. Run OCCT for a few hours. (tests CPU mostly, with limited usage of RAM, but can spot ram instability as well, don't use the PSU stress test that this utility has)
> If stable:
> 2. Run Prime 95 (NOTE: PLEASE DO CHECK WHETHER PRIME 95 is STILL OK TO RUN, because I've heard that it was considered a no-no for skylake / haswell-e CPUs recently, I think) (Tests CPU/RAM extensively)
> 3. Run Memtest via usb stick for 12ish hours. (tests RAM only, but it's a great tool for that purpose)
> if it passes:
> 4. Run Realbench for a few hours (few = no less than 4) (tests RAM/CPU/GPU and as a result uses all of your system, emulating real life application load. Good for testing overall stability)
> if it passes
> 5. Try running Firestrike for 2h in an endless loop cycle or Heaven benchmark for 4h. (Testing mainly the stability of your video cards)
> 
> Side note:
> Try resetting bios via clear cmos/battery extraction multiple times.
> 
> My reasoning for my suggestion above:
> 1. Coming from personal experience OCCT proved to be the best tool to detect instability in the system that is cpu or ram related very quickly (it will either freeze or stop the process with an error). Where it took prime95 9h, OCCT done it in 30min. So as a quick checkup it's a great tool (imho).
> 2. Prime 95 WAS good last time I used it extensively at loading ALL of the ram and CPU. However, I've seen somewhere that it can be detrimental to your CPU nowadays, so I'd first go around and make sure what is the common consensus on usability of Prime95 tool in its latest iteration.
> 3. Memtest is a must if you want are looking to cross out your ram as the culprit.
> 4. Realbench is great to load your CPU/RAM/GPU at the same time. From personal experience that is a must, because some issues cannot be spotted by testing any of those components individually/in a more isolated test. Example from real life: PC would pass 15h of Prime, 10h of OCCT, and cards were tested on separate PC to isolate the problem, only for the system to hang within 15min of GTA 4. Turned out that when everything was stressed and used, North Bridge was the weak-point (X48 LGA775) that was giving in and causing the freeze.
> 5. Firestrike and Heaven combo will likely ensure that your cards are stable enough as to not to cause bsod or gray screens with a complete lockup.
> 
> As for resetting bios multiple times - I would do it just to be sure that everything IS in default states. Example from personal experience: EVGA x79 Dark with an early bios had issues where it would not properly reset settings to default when default settings where selected (personal experience here). So it's always good to double check.


1: Ran this for about 3 1/2 hrs yesterday and got nothing.
2: Wasn't sure if I should run this as I have a 5820k. Last thing I want to do is more damage.
3: Downloaded and will run this tonight when I sleep.
4: Will run this after work today.
5: I haven't run these recently but when I did my 1500mhz overclock these both passed fine. Will run them again if the above bring no results.

Just as a desperate attempt I tried clearing the cmos after the first test didn't bring any results. And I was able to play for two hours last night using my 1500mhz overclock without any problems. Decided to continue using that overclock this morning and I got another crash. I wait a good minute to see if the pc would reset itself so I could give an error message but it did not. The only time it gives an error is when I set the gpu close to stock settings. Not sure if that brings any light to the situation. And I'll be running the next few tests like I mentioned later today.


----------



## romanlegion13th

I think i will keep it.. as playing games like Witcher 3 in 4k is not good with one card..

I have one hybrid card my top one need one more hybrid cooler seems they are out of stock every where or they stopped selling them..
I could use a 980ti hybrid cooler?

As my bottom card is hitting 78-80oc with fans 90% top card with hybrid is like 55oc max never seen it over this..

Dose overclock really make much difference on heat as ive not seem much difference if i use stock or 200mhz OC


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

^^^
Quote:


> I could use a 980ti hybrid cooler?


Yes you can.

They are in stock @ EVGA US:


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> I think i will keep it.. as playing games like Witcher 3 in 4k is not good with one card..
> 
> I have one hybrid card my top one need one more hybrid cooler seems they are out of stock every where or they stopped selling them..
> I could use a 980ti hybrid cooler?
> 
> As my bottom card is hitting 78-80oc with fans 90% top card with hybrid is like 55oc max never seen it over this..
> 
> Dose overclock really make much difference on heat as ive not seem much difference if i use stock or 200mhz OC


In stock here in the UK also: https://www.scan.co.uk/products/evga-hybrid-vga-hydro-cooler-for-reference-nvidia-gtx-980ti-(all-in-one)-copper-base-120mm-radiator-


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> In stock here in the UK also: https://www.scan.co.uk/products/evga-hybrid-vga-hydro-cooler-for-reference-nvidia-gtx-980ti-(all-in-one)-copper-base-120mm-radiator-


did you edit your post about the 750w PSU? I don't see it anymore except the email I received. Yeah I assumed 750 would be enough. But I'm a dimwit lol. I just preferred the platinum status, even though it isn't by much. But the 850 was only $10 more so I just got it. As for the 3 pumps, I don't have a small loop. Here's my setup before I removed the 2nd card



Theres 4 radiators (560,480,360,240). With 3 pumps at max speed, I only achieved 1.2GPM. You know how low that is for 3 pumps? My loop is so restrictive. But when I redo my loop, I think I'll take it out because I removed the second TX, and I'll remove as many 90 degree fittings as I can.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> ^^^
> Yes you can.
> 
> They are in stock @ EVGA US:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> In stock here in the UK also: https://www.scan.co.uk/products/evga-hybrid-vga-hydro-cooler-for-reference-nvidia-gtx-980ti-(all-in-one)-copper-base-120mm-radiator-


Thanks Guys
Ive emailed EVGA asked them about the Titan X cooler and the Hybrid Led shroud
http://eu.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-TC-0999-B9

If i could get the LED shroud the i could use it on the Titan X with 980ti cooler

Seems in the UK Titan Xs are selling for £750 on ebay then you have fees so £675 not worth selling


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> did you edit your post about the 750w PSU? I don't see it anymore except the email I received. Yeah I assumed 750 would be enough. But I'm a dimwit lol. I just preferred the platinum status, even though it isn't by much. But the 850 was only $10 more so I just got it. As for the 3 pumps, I don't have a small loop. Here's my setup before I removed the 2nd card
> 
> 
> 
> Theres 4 radiators (560,480,360,240). With 3 pumps at max speed, I only achieved 1.2GPM. You know how low that is for 3 pumps? My loop is so restrictive. But when I redo my loop, I think I'll take it out because I removed the second TX, and I'll remove as many 90 degree fittings as I can.


There was text which remained from a while back. For some reason the text remains (I think this is normal?) when you navigate away. Started writing it a while back before seeing a pic of your loop and you mentioning somewhere you had 90 degree fittings.

Sometimes when I post I forget to delete the old irrelevant text which remains behind then do a edit few secs later when I see it.


----------



## Terreos

This is an off topic question but I started memtest to see if my current game crashes are due to memory problems. The test says my memory timing is 14-15-15-32. But it's 13-15-15-28 on the box. Should I change this once I'm done running the test?


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terreos*
> 
> This is an off topic question but I started memtest to see if my current game crashes are due to memory problems. The test says my memory timing is 14-15-15-32. But it's 13-15-15-28 on the box. Should I change this once I'm done running the test?


May aswell try it, nothing to lose if it fails just dial the settings back.


----------



## SteezyTN

Can I get some feedback for anyone running 1.274v on a SINGLE TX under water? I'm thinking about getting rid of my 360mm radiator because it takes up a lot of space in my caselabs SMA8. If I did that, I would be running a 560, 480, and a 240.

When I ran my two TXs under water with all those rads and the 360, my cards didn't break 40c (that was with my 4770k in the loop running 1.315v). I'm wondering if dropping 360 rad will drop temps a lot since I dropped one card as well, or is it possible that dropping the 360 with raise my temps?


----------



## upload420

Well the Titan X has been around for a good amount of time. I was on the fence about possibly grabbing the Pascal Titan whenever it hits but now I kind of feel I may just hold out for volta late 2017-2018. Only thing that worried me was the rumors of poor DX12 performance from maxwell but I don't feel like that will be that much of a big deal. I just feel Like there won't be a ton of full DX12 games before Volta's Titan hits.

Anyways I was running max air 2 for a while and then one that hit 1.274(I think that was it anyways). With 1.274 I was holding 1536mhz core with 7.75 memory but as of late I reverted back to stock voltage. I am just wondering with all the time that has passed since release, what is the upper limit that isn't going to cause any serious life reduction to my card? I would like to run something like 15xxmhz core with 7.7-8ghz memory 24-7. I almost bought another Titan X a few weeks back but felt I should hold out and see what kind of performance gains we get with Pascal and Volta. Titans are very very expensive and doubt the price is gonna drop even after Pascal hits.


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *upload420*
> 
> Well the Titan X has been around for a good amount of time. I was on the fence about possibly grabbing the Pascal Titan whenever it hits but now I kind of feel I may just hold out for volta late 2017-2018. Only thing that worried me was the rumors of poor DX12 performance from maxwell but I don't feel like that will be that much of a big deal. I just feel Like there won't be a ton of full DX12 games before Volta's Titan hits.
> 
> Anyways I was running max air 2 for a while and then one that hit 1.274(I think that was it anyways). With 1.274 I was holding 1536mhz core with 7.75 memory but as of late I reverted back to stock voltage. I am just wondering with all the time that has passed since release, what is the upper limit that isn't going to cause any serious life reduction to my card? I would like to run something like 15xxmhz core with 7.7-8ghz memory 24-7. I almost bought another Titan X a few weeks back but felt I should hold out and see what kind of performance gains we get with Pascal and Volta. Titans are very very expensive and doubt the price is gonna drop even after Pascal hits.


Yea that's what I am also interested in but for some reason when I overclock even on 1274 and get 1500mhz I Quantium Break I crash out so even under that voltarge I have to stay around 1450. Also would like to know how safe is it to use this voltage under water?


----------



## SteezyTN

Will be updating my build log over the course of time. I'm too busy will school, but since I sold one of my cards, I decided to take the loop down. Take and look and subscribe









Caselabs SMA8 Aquity


----------



## Warsuperior

is the 1.274v max voltage to core? I have poor asic 65.6% on Gigabyte Titan X and now i got custom loop with 240rad on it.
on 3dmark with 1518Mhz on core and +535Mhz to memory seems to be max. little raise to core will always result to TDR and win restarts driver.
Card is very cool, 40c at max ive seen.
What is the safest but (i dont want to wear the card down since im going to wait 2017/18 for next card) highest voltage to card?

I would like to break the 1550Mhz to core but idk why it crashes on 3dmark, is it voltage or what? I have sheyster 1.274v bios.
Other thing is, is ther any use overclocking memory more and might it be reason why it crashes the 3dmark?

Best score i got so far is 22704 1518/2020Mhz and max temp was 38c.
Is that good or bad or what?


----------



## HAL900

It is very bad


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warsuperior*
> 
> is the 1.274v max voltage to core? I have poor asic 65.6% on Gigabyte Titan X and now i got custom loop with 240rad on it.
> on 3dmark with 1518Mhz on core and +535Mhz to memory seems to be max. little raise to core will always result to TDR and win restarts driver.
> Card is very cool, 40c at max ive seen.
> What is the safest but (i dont want to wear the card down since im going to wait 2017/18 for next card) highest voltage to card?
> 
> I would like to break the 1550Mhz to core but idk why it crashes on 3dmark, is it voltage or what? I have sheyster 1.274v bios.
> Other thing is, is ther any use overclocking memory more and might it be reason why it crashes the 3dmark?
> 
> Best score i got so far is 22704 1518/2020Mhz and max temp was 38c.
> Is that good or bad or what?


Any help?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1406832/single-gpu-fire-strike-top-30


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warsuperior*
> 
> is the 1.274v max voltage to core? I have poor asic 65.6% on Gigabyte Titan X and now i got custom loop with 240rad on it.
> on 3dmark with 1518Mhz on core and +535Mhz to memory seems to be max. little raise to core will always result to TDR and win restarts driver.
> Card is very cool, 40c at max ive seen.
> What is the safest but (i dont want to wear the card down since im going to wait 2017/18 for next card) highest voltage to card?
> 
> I would like to break the 1550Mhz to core but idk why it crashes on 3dmark, is it voltage or what? I have sheyster 1.274v bios.
> Other thing is, is ther any use overclocking memory more and might it be reason why it crashes the 3dmark?
> 
> Best score i got so far is 22704 1518/2020Mhz and max temp was 38c.
> Is that good or bad or what?


1.274 is all you can get.

The sheyster bios you are running sets the maximum voltage with the slider at the minimum. It does not allow any increase on the voltage slider, that's why it's crashing.


----------



## Warsuperior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Any help?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1406832/single-gpu-fire-strike-top-30


Thank you!
Sorry guys, Im very tired and thinking clear. Should have realised its quite good and I had not found that topic before.
How come 980TI kicks Titan X ass, that I cannot accept or deal with it!
Can my score be "low" becasue I have i7-4770k? Im trying to understand what might restrict score. Almost all have 6+ cores on cpu, i only have 4

Oh and im talking about only graphics score, not the whole thing score!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> 1.274 is all you can get.
> 
> The sheyster bios you are running sets the maximum voltage with the slider at the minimum. It does not allow any increase on the voltage slider, that's why it's crashing.


So even if I would mod bios, cannot get past that voltage?

One more question, with single card, do you guys keep physX on cpu or force it to gpu?

Im not "pro" guy so I dont know all the things about gpu and what makes it really tick but I am trying to learn.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

The only way to get more than 1.274 is with a soldering iron.

I leave physx on gpu, but I'm not all that great at benchmarking.


----------



## Warsuperior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> The only way to get more than 1.274 is with a soldering iron.
> 
> I leave physx on gpu, but I'm not all that great at benchmarking.


Ok then I have hit the wall of my GPU, too bad...
Gigabyte is not the way to go in cards or mobos I have started to belive.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

1518 isn't too bad, I think the highest clocks I ever passed FS in was maybe 1525.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warsuperior*
> 
> Thank you!
> Sorry guys, Im very tired and thinking clear. Should have realised its quite good and I had not found that topic before.
> How come 980TI kicks Titan X ass, that I cannot accept or deal with it!
> Can my score be "low" becasue I have i7-4770k? Im trying to understand what might restrict score. Almost all have 6+ cores on cpu, i only have 4
> 
> Oh and im talking about only graphics score, not the whole thing score!
> So even if I would mod bios, cannot get past that voltage?
> 
> One more question, with single card, do you guys keep physX on cpu or force it to gpu?
> 
> Im not "pro" guy so I dont know all the things about gpu and what makes it really tick but I am trying to learn.


At like for like clocks the Titan X will be ahead the 980Ti, this can be negated by running the 980Ti quicker. As you can see from the thread the 980Ti's up top are running considerably quicker then the first Titan X. The fact you get 980Ti models with cherry picked cores, custom boards etc all go a long way in helping get faster clock rates.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warsuperior*
> 
> Ok then I have hit the wall of my GPU, too bad...
> Gigabyte is not the way to go in cards or mobos I have started to belive.


Noting to do with Gigabyte in this case. All Titan X's are pretty much the same and cores sent out by Nvidia. depends on if the silicon lottery gods favour you and you get a card with a good chip. I have had 9 Titan X's now with most from EVGA ranging from ASIC in the 61 to 75, some OC'd terribly, some pretty well so not a brand thing in particular. On the whole looks live you got an average chip and 1500+ is pretty decent spot to be running things stable daily.


----------



## Warsuperior

Bit disappointed though. Wanted to go over 23k on 3dmark but oh well.. at least games run good with this.
I did clone my C drive from 60gb ssd to 240gb ssd and I have a feeling that it did not go quite ok.
Might get better if do full reinstall of windows.

Silicon gods were not on my side as usual..
i7 stops on 4.5Ghz and not even hint more and now this Titan wont go higher than 1525/2043Mhz
At least with water cooling the card is below 40c and is lot quiet than original air cooling









Not gonna go solder it tho, im sure ill burn it then









Anyone got any clue how lot faster stuff decay with higher clocks and voltages? ppl talk about faster wear, which i understand ofc but anyone got any proof or show how much faster stuff wear with high voltages/ocs?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> The only way to get more than 1.274 is with a soldering iron *or a 4B pencil*.


Fixed.


----------



## Jpmboy

amazing to see all these guys looking to dump their TitanX for GP104... only an incremental upgrade if any (lot's of power-saving improvements tho). GP100? different story. I suspect NV is switching around the =launch this time. TX sales at launch were high and cut into the cut-die market segment I'd bet. Now launching gp104 first... I'm prolly gonna wait for GP100.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> amazing to see all these guys looking to dump their TitanX for GP104... only an incremental upgrade if any (lot's of power-saving improvements tho). GP100? different story. I suspect NV is switching around the =launch this time. TX sales at launch were high and cut into the cut-die market segment I'd bet. Now launching gp104 first... I'm prolly gonna wait for GP100.


I would love to upgrade, but I'm going to stick with one TX for now. I hated selling my second, but I just barely utilized it for the amount of time I played.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I would love to upgrade, but I'm going to stick with one TX for now. I hated selling my second, but I just barely utilized it for the amount of time I played.


I don;t think you'll need to.. until big pascal.


----------



## toncij

Has anyone here used a Corsair bracket+H110GT for cooling it? How far it goes, any benchmarks out there? Not sure if it's worth it. I'm lately thinking of selling one of my TXes and getting a new FuryX for some tests, but not sure if I'd rather put a watercooled TX in my other PC instead.

Also, when overclocking, do you still leave boost enabled or hard-lock the clock to 1500ish as maximum and "base" clock state?


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I don;t think you'll need to.. until big pascal.


That's a possibility








But for now, a single TX is fine and still worth the cost lol. I just couldn't justify a $1000 paperweight that I barely utilized.


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> That's a possibility
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But for now, a single TX is fine and still worth the cost lol. I just couldn't justify a $1000 paperweight that I barely utilized.


I don't know why people are buying two in first place in fact in my personal opinion and I might be wrong most buy it to do some fire strike and then spend time browsing the web. Problem with two is that it's not supported in 85% of the games and overall more trouble then benefits.

Best thing you can do is get the best single card chip and do a crazy overclock if you want a sheer performance.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> I don't know why people are buying two in first place in fact in my personal opinion and I might be wrong most buy it to do some fire strike and then spend time browsing the web. Problem with two is that it's not supported in 85% of the games and overall more trouble then benefits.
> 
> Best thing you can do is get the best single card chip and do a crazy overclock if you want a sheer performance.


Yeah I've learned my lesson. I don't think I'll ever SLI cards again. I started with a 780, then used the EVGA step up program to a 780 6GB, and then bought a second 780 6Gb on eBay. I then ended up selling them both for profit, which paid for my Titan X. Then I was stupid and bought a second one, and I ended up barely utilizing it lol.

In the future I'll only buy the best single card option.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> I don't know why people are buying two in first place in fact in my personal opinion and I might be wrong most buy it to do some fire strike and then spend time browsing the web. Problem with two is that it's not supported in 85% of the games and overall more trouble then benefits.
> 
> Best thing you can do is get the best single card chip and do a crazy overclock if you want a sheer performance.


Some people spend time playing games in which SLI is supported. I have put a load of hours in to Witcher 3 recently (200 odd), and SLI is great, 1 card does not provide a satisfying experience. Likewise plenty of other titles I play, Shadow Of Mordor, Crysis, BF4, GTA 5 and so on I play support it. Personally I think it depends where you put that time and for me and I am sure plenty of others 2 way SLI does work great.

I am sure there are plenty also buying for benchmarking mainly and so on, more power to them if that what they enjoy.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> I don't know why people are buying two in first place in fact in my personal opinion and I might be wrong most buy it to do some fire strike and then spend time browsing the web. Problem with two is that it's not supported in 85% of the games and overall more trouble then benefits.
> 
> Best thing you can do is get the best single card chip and do a crazy overclock if you want a sheer performance.


The instances where 2-card SLI is not supported are greatly out numbered by those games that do. And if you game at 1440P or higher (4K for example) 1 TX is just not capable of pushing the pixels regardless of the "crazy OC" you might get game stable. Now, 3+card SLI is a different matter.


----------



## rauf0

Same reason, since last year having SLI i can play all my fav titles maxed on triple 2K screens or 4K with some fps headroom which is good from temperature point.
This this couldn't be done with single card, hope it will with Pascal GP100.

Sorry for spaming, bat that vid proves it cleary, mostly beautiful scalling over 70-80% in 4K.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rauf0*
> 
> Same reason, since last year having SLI i can play all my fav titles maxed on triple 2K screens or 4K with some fps headroom which is good from temperature point.
> This this couldn't be done with single card, hope it will with Pascal GP100.
> 
> Sorry for spaming, bat that vid proves it cleary, mostly beautiful scalling over 70-80% in 4K.


This makes me wish I kept my second TX. Oh dang you! lol. I still love my one TX though. Maybe next year I will add a second (again) if I can find one for a good price on eBay or something. I just couldn't keep a $1000 paperweight


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> amazing to see all these guys looking to dump their TitanX for GP104... only an incremental upgrade if any (lot's of power-saving improvements tho). GP100? different story. I suspect NV is switching around the =launch this time. TX sales at launch were high and cut into the cut-die market segment I'd bet. Now launching gp104 first... I'm prolly gonna wait for GP100.


If the 1080 or 1080ti is 20% or more powerful than the TX, I'm upgrading. any less and I'm waiting till the new Titan comes out. By that time, I'll have saved more than enough to buy it in cash and won't care as much for what my X will sell for


----------



## SteezyTN

I put the money I got for my TX toward a Microsoft Surface Pro 4 for school. Best decision I've made thus far lol.


----------



## rauf0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> This makes me wish I kept my second TX. Oh dang you! lol.


Sorry mate









*@Steve* 20%? I expect at least 50% like it was between 780Ti and Titan X, AFAIR it was sth like 70-80% fps gain in GTAV or Project CARS.
Having blocks on TX and all that mounted stuff im not in rush to switch to just 20-30% stronger generation. At the end looking at my current fps in most titles *do i really need more fps?*


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rauf0*
> 
> Sorry mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@Steve* 20%? I expect at least 50% like it was between 780Ti and Titan X, AFAIR it was sth like 70-80% fps gain in GTAV or Project CARS.
> Having blocks on TX and all that mounted stuff im not in rush to switch to just 20-30% stronger generation. At the end looking at my current fps in most titles *do i really need more fps?*


I hope you're right. Just a real 4K GPU that can maintain 60FPS on all games would be nice


----------



## rauf0

Here comes the second question, in what extend games efficiency (visual to fps ratio) depend on GPU manufacturers?
Under DX11 that strongly lye on drivers side, but we are now moving to DX12, where all moves to the developers hands.
Let me fantasize how wonderful it will be with all Ubisoft or EA titles...not to mention UWP and MS trying to make console from my rig...

Quite possible that i won't switch nor to Pascal or any new AMD cards due to completely unknown future of DX12 gaming.


----------



## Fiercy

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> The instances where 2-card SLI is not supported are greatly out numbered by those games that do. And if you game at 1440P or higher (4K for example) 1 TX is just not capable of pushing the pixels regardless of the "crazy OC" you might get game stable. Now, 3+card SLI is a different matter.


With respect I don't think that's true and here is why. Lots and lots of games come out without SLI support examples and this is just *RECENT* titles.

Division, Dark Souls 3, Quantum Break no SLI at lunch.

Past example Fallout 4 comes out November 10 and official SLI support released December 1. I Already finished that game with 70 hours played by that time!

For the first weeks of say Division same thing no SLI support , so what your gonna do, wait a few weeks? Ya right....

About 1440p now I have one titan x overclocked to 1500 and get solid 60+ (sometimes a lot more then 60) in any title including ( Witcher 3, Tomb Raider, Star Wars Battlefront )

Like I sad for me personally I am game developer and I study all the games that come up I play everything and SLI is just a burden because every time new game comes out there are problems.


----------



## lilchronic

SLI is never as smooth as a single card. I'll take one GP100 when that time comes but for now im sticking with one titan x, though 2 would be nice.


----------



## toncij

Still need to find a game that would actually put TX to misery. Will now watercool it with Hydro bracked and H110iGT to get to that 1300-1500 clock. Until GP100 or Vega in 2017 no need for any kind of upgrade.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I would never buy any computer related gear that I'd have to sell to buy something else - this stuff is money down a hole. I might sell something later on, I just sold a 680 Lightning and a Z77 mobo, but this was months after I decided I'd never use the stuff.

That said, I do kinda want a balls hot little mITX rig with a single GPU one day. Might be Skylake-E/Volta before I get around to it, but the 5960X rig ain't going anywhere when I do - I love that thing.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Still need to find a game *resolution* that would actually put TX to misery. Will now watercool it with Hydro bracked and H110iGT to get to that 1300-1500 clock. Until GP100 or Vega in 2017 no need for any kind of upgrade.


FTFY. Upgrade your monitor!


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> FTFY. Upgrade your monitor!


I had 4, but sold 3.

I do own a 5K and a 144Hz (PG279Q), but for 90% of gamers a single one is fine.

P.S. A single TX runs Blizzard games at 5K.









Now, it seems that at 2560 CCs and 1300MHz GP104 will be about equal to 980Ti. Until 2017. there seems to be no update in sight.


----------



## Woundingchaney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> I
> With respect I don't think that's true and here is why. Lots and lots of games come out without SLI support examples and this is just *RECENT* titles.
> 
> Division, Dark Souls 3, Quantum Break no SLI at lunch.
> 
> Past example Fallout 4 comes out November 10 and official SLI support released December 1. I Already finished that game with 70 hours played by that time!
> 
> For the first weeks of say Division same thing no SLI support , so what your gonna do, wait a few weeks? Ya right....
> 
> About 1440p now I have one titan x overclocked to 1500 and get solid 60+ (sometimes a lot more then 60) in any title including ( Witcher 3, Tomb Raider, Star Wars Battlefront )
> 
> Like I sad for me personally I am game developer and I study all the games that come up I play everything and SLI is just a burden because every time new game comes out there are problems.


Been playing Division since near release and SLI scaling isnt what I would want, but it does scale around 40+ percent. This was around release so Im not sure if it has improved.

Been playing Dark Souls 3 since near release with SLI and havent noticed an issue of any kind.

Quatum Break is a Windows Store game and afaik there isnt a WS game that supports SLI, in fact the way the WS games run Im not sure if its inherently possible without considerable adaptation.


----------



## krizby

With the state at which latest AAA games coming out I'm quite worry for the future of PC gaming @[email protected], Far Cry Primal, Hitman...newly release AAA that look like 2013 games, Quantum Break will never support SLI/Xfire. I'm stuck now playing Dark Souls 3 in which my Tx never leave idle state lol. No wonder the PC sales is declining...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveTA1983*
> 
> If the 1080 or 1080ti is 20% or more powerful than the TX, I'm upgrading. any less and I'm waiting till the new Titan comes out. By that time, I'll have saved more than enough to buy it in cash and won't care as much for what my X will sell for


maybe 20% faster, but 20% more powerful will need a full die pascal I believe.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I put the money I got for my TX toward a *Microsoft Surface Pro 4 f*or school. Best decision I've made thus far lol.


these are pretty nice...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> I
> With respect I don't think that's true and here is why. Lots and lots of games come out without SLI support examples and this is just *RECENT* titles.
> 
> Division, Dark Souls 3, Quantum Break no SLI at lunch.
> 
> Past example Fallout 4 comes out November 10 and official SLI support released December 1. I Already finished that game with 70 hours played by that time!
> 
> For the first weeks of say Division same thing no SLI support , so what your gonna do, wait a few weeks? Ya right....
> 
> About 1440p now I have one titan x overclocked to 1500 and get solid 60+ (sometimes a lot more then 60) in any title including ( Witcher 3, Tomb Raider, Star Wars Battlefront )
> 
> Like I sad for me personally I am game developer and I study all the games that come up I play everything and SLI is just a burden because every time new game comes out there are problems.


but that's the point, with 2 cards - one card performance does not suffer and when sli (or CFX) support is good, well there's nothing like 100FPS at 4K or >>100fps at 1440P 120Hz with every feature maxed out.
As a game developer... we blame YOU for the poor multicard performance of some of these games (or those that poor code efficiency).








j/k







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I would never buy any computer related gear that I'd have to sell to buy something else - this stuff is money down a hole. I might sell something later on, I just sold a 680 Lightning and a Z77 mobo, but this was months after I decided I'd never use the stuff.
> 
> That said, I do kinda want a balls hot little mITX rig with a single GPU one day. Might be Skylake-E/Volta before I get around to it, but the 5960X rig ain't going anywhere when I do - I love that thing.


lol - I agree on both counts. The MAx 8 Impact rig I just built is really snappy... the ASUS GTX 960mini in it is only okay, a bit light for gaming above 1080P. A really strong mini GPU would be welcome. But alas, that rig will replace an aging (aged?) qx9650/DX48BT2 that is used only for office-level activities.
No doubt, an R5E/5960X rig will hold it's own for some time to come.. and you can pop a 10 core in if you want/need to.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Just sold one of my T-Xs on E-bay so im down to one T-X Hybrid in 4K

lost £260 in a year of use.. not that i used SLI much.

Mite have to play games like Witcher 3 in 1440p on a 4K monitor see how that works


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> Just sold one of my T-Xs on E-bay so im down to one T-X Hybrid in 4K
> 
> lost £260 in a year of use.. not that i used SLI much.
> 
> Mite have to play games like Witcher 3 in 1440p on a 4K monitor see how that works


That's still good. Better selling it now than later. And you're right... What's the point of keeping a $1000 card and not utilizing it? I hated selling it, but I don't see myself upgrading to 4K any time soon.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> That's still good. Better selling it now than later. And you're right... What's the point of keeping a $1000 card and not utilizing it? I hated selling it, but I don't see myself upgrading to 4K any time soon.


Yeah ive not lost that much its like renting it for £20 a month so not lost much and they have stoped making them i think as there is no stock in the UK for this card..
I am in 4K but i can do Witcher 3 with everything on max in 1440p AA on..
But i can do 4K at about 40-48 with AA off hair works off g-sync off.. still all other settings on high.. took some screen shots you can see the diffrence in 1440p and 4K but its not massive..
its just down scaling i think is worst.. Im trying to OC my GPU to the max now

got it on +221mhz about 1436mhz and +201 mem

did you sell one T-X or 2?


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> That's still good. Better selling it now than later. And you're right... What's the point of keeping a $1000 card and not utilizing it? I hated selling it, but I don't see myself upgrading to 4K any time soon.


4k sucks... to many applications that do no support proper DPI scaling... makes doing work unpleasant. I for one thought about getting another Titan X and about actually buying yours But when I read that no VR titles are supporting SLI I canceled the idea on the spot.

On the topic stick looking for some info on what voltage is safe to go 24/7 I assume 1274 is to high or not?


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> Yeah ive not lost that much its like renting it for £20 a month so not lost much and they have stoped making them i think as there is no stock in the UK for this card..
> I am in 4K but i can do Witcher 3 with everything on max in 1440p AA on..
> But i can do 4K at about 40-48 with AA off hair works off g-sync off.. still all other settings on high.. took some screen shots you can see the diffrence in 1440p and 4K but its not massive..
> its just down scaling i think is worst.. Im trying to OC my GPU to the max now
> 
> got it on +221mhz about 1436mhz and +201 mem
> 
> did you sell one T-X or 2?


I just sold one. I still have my other. It was hard to sell it, but I have no need for it. I'm a college student who has had barely any use out of them. I'm hoping I can find another TX on eBay in a year or so though. I would be glad to add another, but not with a $1000 paperweight.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I just sold one. I still have my other. It was hard to sell it, but I have no need for it. I'm a college student who has had barely any use out of them. I'm hoping I can find another TX on eBay in a year or so though. I would be glad to add another, but not with a $1000 paperweight.


Come on we all know in a year if tou make it that long you will be upgrading not going sideways!!!?????


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> 4k sucks... to many applications that do no support proper DPI scaling... makes doing work unpleasant. I for one thought about getting another Titan X and about actually buying yours But when I read that no VR titles are supporting SLI I canceled the idea on the spot.
> 
> On the topic stick looking for some info on what voltage is safe to go 24/7 I assume 1274 is to high or not?


I get a real kick out of questions like this on OVERCLOCK.NET.

4K sucks, and you ask about safe voltages? run stock. high voltage in not safe.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I like 4K, the desktop real estate fits my style. I wish I had my 4K X Rig at work instead of a little Dell 2208WFP


----------



## evmota21

Hey guys, what would you do in my place?

I currently have one water cooled Titan X, and if Polaris or NVIDIA result in a 20-40% better performance than this one, I probably will switch. The thing is, should I sell this now or later?


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

If you don't need a GPU until something better comes along, I guess you could sell it whenever.


----------



## evmota21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> If you don't need a GPU until something better comes along, I guess you could sell it whenever.


Yeah I guess, the thing is that the money I would get before and after Pascal is going to be so much less, but I cannot afford to sell it now (no extra gpu).


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I just sold one. I still have my other. It was hard to sell it, but I have no need for it. I'm a college student who has had barely any use out of them. I'm hoping I can find another TX on eBay in a year or so though. I would be glad to add another, but not with a $1000 paperweight.


Yeah mine was the same as i was not playing any AAA games just games like War thunder and other RTS games lol..
I was going to take it off E-bay then someone just bought it so forced me to sell im glad now..
I like one card better my case is two small i have a 350D so next year i will buy the BIG BOY








once its out happy now with one card


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evmota21*
> 
> Hey guys, what would you do in my place?
> 
> I currently have one water cooled Titan X, and if Polaris or NVIDIA result in a 20-40% better performance than this one, I probably will switch. The thing is, should I sell this now or later?


Dont know about 40% faster then a T-X seems a bit much maybe the Titan XXL with be 40% faster lol..

But if you can go a months or a year without a GPU then sell


----------



## SteezyTN

Selling my EK nickel/acetal Waterblock. I still can't believe it hasn't sold. I've lowered the price so much, and still hasn't gone. Let me know...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1597295/for-sale-ek-fc-titan-x-980-ti-full-cover-waterblock-nickel-acetal


----------



## axiumone

I was actually looking for new titan x's for sale today. Newegg and evga are both out of stock, I don't think there are any more new ones incoming. That may mean that the used market should be pretty good.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> I was actually looking for new titan x's for sale today. Newegg and evga are both out of stock, I don't think there are any more new ones incoming. That may mean that the used market should be pretty good.


None in the UK at major Computer shops.. I think they have stopped making them with the new card incoming May-june?


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> None in the UK at major Computer shops.. I think they have stopped making them with the new card incoming May-june?


Yeah, that's probably it, just found it a bit odd. I'm thinking about sending one of my EVGA cards in for an RMA, hope they have replacement stock.


----------



## Radox-0

there inventory or pool of cards for RMA's is kept seperate from retail when last I spoke with them. Was worried they did not have in stock the item I RMA'd st the time and was informed they keep a seperate pool on hand for RMA's. For gpus usually refurbished cards.


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> I was actually looking for new titan x's for sale today. Newegg and evga are both out of stock, I don't think there are any more new ones incoming. That may mean that the used market should be pretty good.


I hope so...just listed my EVGA TITAN X SC on eBay along with my EK waterblock.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Holding onto my TX cards till big pascal hits.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Holding onto my TX cards till big pascal hits.


I would of but my second card was wasted and in a 350D case a bit to small
Better with just one card untill big pascal


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> I would of but my second card was wasted and in a 350D case a bit to small
> Better with just one card untill big pascal


Couldnt agree more. I'm missing my second card though lol. Now my case is lonely


----------



## steveTA1983

i keep going back and forth on whether or not to list my EVGA on eBay. I made a template, but haven't posted it for sale yet. I just flashed a modded bios and I'm 100% game/bench stable with 1456mhz core and 8ghz memory and temps don't exceed 73c under load. It's a powerhouse and I'd feel like an idiot if I sold it now before the 1080/1080ti comes out and they don't just completely destroy the 980ti/Titan X. I'm probably going to wait till benchmarks are released, and if it kills the current cards by 25% or more, I'm going to sell it on eBay right away


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveTA1983*
> 
> i keep going back and forth on whether or not to list my EVGA on eBay. I made a template, but haven't posted it for sale yet. I just flashed a modded bios and I'm 100% game/bench stable with 1456mhz core and 8ghz memory and temps don't exceed 73c under load. It's a powerhouse and I'd feel like an idiot if I sold it now before the 1080/1080ti comes out and they don't just completely destroy the 980ti/Titan X. I'm probably going to wait till benchmarks are released, and if it kills the current cards by 25% or more, I'm going to sell it on eBay right away


If you have only one card, keep it. There's no need to sell your TX for the next round of cards. I only sold my second card because I'm too busy with work and school, and wasn't utilizing it to their full advantage.


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> If you have only one card, keep it. There's no need to sell your TX for the next round of cards. I only sold my second card because I'm too busy with work and school, and wasn't utilizing it to their full advantage.


I do only have one card. I already have $325 saved for the 1080/1080ti. What I was maybe going to do was sell the Titan X for around $ 900-1000 (I do have offers in between that), get a 980ti for $650ish, and put the rest in my savings (so let's say I sell it for 900, then 250 goes into the 325 I have, so $525). Then I'd have a 980ti to hold me over till it's released and $525 to put towards it. I'm putting $30 a paycheck into that pool, so by the time it's released I'll have enough to just buy it (no charging it). But, it would be far less complicated to hold onto the TX and be patient lol


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveTA1983*
> 
> I do only have one card. I already have $325 saved for the 1080/1080ti. What I was maybe going to do was sell the Titan X for around $ 900-1000 (I do have offers in between that), get a 980ti for $650ish, and put the rest in my savings (so let's say I sell it for 900, then 250 goes into the 325 I have, so $525). Then I'd have a 980ti to hold me over till it's released and $525 to put towards it. I'm putting $30 a paycheck into that pool, so by the time it's released I'll have enough to just buy it (no charging it). But, it would be far less complicated to hold onto the TX and be patient lol


Just keep it. There's no reason to take a loss on the TX to get a Ti. Are you talking about offers within eBay? There's a 12.9% fee, meaning that's almost $100 taken out.


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Just keep it. There's no reason to take a loss on the TX to get a Ti. Are you talking about offers within eBay? There's a 12.9% fee, meaning that's almost $100 taken out.


good point. I'm just going to wait. Just sucks that they release new cards every freaking year lol


----------



## lilchronic

Wait for the GP100 Titan V or what ever it is to be announced before you sell it.


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Wait for the GP100 Titan V or what ever it is to be announced before you sell it.


Not a bad idea. If I keep putting away $30-50 a paycheck, by the time it's released I'll have enough to buy it without selling my TX. I'm just one of those types thats lgotta have the latest and greatest.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveTA1983*
> 
> Not a bad idea. If I keep putting away $30-50 a paycheck, by the time it's released I'll have enough to buy it without selling my TX. I'm just one of those types thats lgotta have the latest and greatest.


Trust me, we all are. I originally had 6GB 780's, but since they were selling WAY ABOVE retail price on eBay, I sold them in a heartbeat. I profited almost $160, and those paid for my TX. It was a hassle to sell them though because of the 6GB of VRAM and such. But then I got the TX and I told myself I wasn't going to upgrade whenever a new card is released. Especially for watercooling, it's a waste of money having to resell blocks and then buying new ones.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> If you have only one card, keep it. There's no need to sell your TX for the next round of cards. I only sold my second card because I'm too busy with work and school, and wasn't utilizing it to their full advantage.


Judging by math and TFLOPS measurement from GP100, I seriously doubt 1080 will be better than 2560 cores and 7,5 TFLOPS, which is only 0,5 TFLOPS or 8% more than TitanX. Even if 1080 gets 10% faster, that's completely irrelevant tbh. That'll move you only several frames up from where you have 60 and even less where you're at 30.

To consider it relevant, I need at least 30% speed improvement to start thinking about the upgrade. GP100, if it gets released at 3584 cores like the Tesla card announced, will give us 50% more performance. That's if they just keep this not-full GP100 chip running. Judging by the fact that GP100 is not fully functional (3584 instead of 3840 FP32 cores), it is probably power enveloped so we might get a 3840 card with some FP64 disabled since GTX won't need those.

TBH, keep calm and carry on.


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Judging by math and TFLOPS measurement from GP100, I seriously doubt 1080 will be better than 2560 cores and 7,5 TFLOPS, which is only 0,5 TFLOPS or 8% more than TitanX. Even if 1080 gets 10% faster, that's completely irrelevant tbh. That'll move you only several frames up from where you have 60 and even less where you're at 30.
> 
> To consider it relevant, I need at least 30% speed improvement to start thinking about the upgrade. GP100, if it gets released at 3584 cores like the Tesla card announced, will give us 50% more performance. That's if they just keep this not-full GP100 chip running. Judging by the fact that GP100 is not fully functional (3584 instead of 3840 FP32 cores), it is probably power enveloped so we might get a 3840 card with some FP64 disabled since GTX won't need those.
> 
> TBH, keep calm and carry on.


Considering my card is running excellent with a great overclock and doing about 15% more FPS in every game vs when it was stock, looking like writing till "the big guy" shows up is a smarter move


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eleven010*
> 
> Ok thanks
> I spent just a _FEW_ hours bending all my acrylic tubes and only destroyed 3 bends and burned myself about 5 times lol


I want a picture of the case and bends


----------



## eleven010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I want a picture of the case and bends


Here you go:

Horrible glare when taking photos with a potato:


A little kink in this one


Nice smooth bend going from the bottom rad to the bottom of the EK SLI Bridge


Another shot. I must have been the only one to buy a EK Gold Plated EVO CPU block


Bottom cabinet with wiring MESS!


Top cabinet with elbow and the crossover bridge to the top radiators.


----------



## romanlegion13th

one messy case dude


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eleven010*
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> Horrible glare when taking photos with a potato:
> 
> 
> A little kink in this one
> 
> 
> Nice smooth bend going from the bottom rad to the bottom of the EK SLI Bridge
> 
> 
> Another shot. I must have been the only one to buy a EK Gold Plated EVO CPU block
> 
> 
> Bottom cabinet with wiring MESS!
> 
> 
> Top cabinet with elbow and the crossover bridge to the top radiators.


A 90* elbow and that crazy bend under the reservoir will be gone for a straight tube.


----------



## eleven010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> A 90* elbow and that crazy bend under the reservoir will be gone for a straight tube.


When I drain and clean it might change that...Elbows are EXPENSIVE compared to tubing

No visible leaks...the resevoir has gone down about 1/2 inch in almost exactly 1 year. I put this loop together right after the Titan X came out. Time to drain and clean it soon.

And taming these wires are going to be tough with how stiff alot of the lower power cables are and how long some of the runs are leaves little slack to hide the cables in the corners....


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eleven010*
> 
> When I drain and clean it might change that...Elbows are EXPENSIVE compared to tubing
> 
> No visible leaks...the resevoir has gone down about 1/2 inch in almost exactly 1 year. I put this loop together right after the Titan X came out. Time to drain and clean it soon.
> 
> And taming these wires are going to be tough with how stiff alot of the lower power cables are and how long some of the runs are leaves little slack to hide the cables in the corners....


make custom wires it is easy and fun!!!!


----------



## eleven010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> make custom wires it is easy and fun!!!!


Any tips on getting started cheap(if that's even possible)? And how can I figure power handling ability for high Wattage components?


----------



## seross69

18Ga will handle anything you will put to it and if you want to go a size up I always use 16 awg!! fans and things like this I use 20ga


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Judging by math and TFLOPS measurement from GP100, I seriously doubt 1080 will be better than 2560 cores and 7,5 TFLOPS, which is only 0,5 TFLOPS or 8% more than TitanX. Even if 1080 gets 10% faster, that's completely irrelevant tbh. That'll move you only several frames up from where you have 60 and even less where you're at 30.
> 
> To consider it relevant, I need at least 30% speed improvement to start thinking about the upgrade. GP100, if it gets released at 3584 cores like the Tesla card announced, will give us 50% more performance. That's if they just keep this not-full GP100 chip running. Judging by the fact that GP100 is not fully functional (3584 instead of 3840 FP32 cores), it is probably power enveloped so we might get a 3840 card with some FP64 disabled since GTX won't need those.
> 
> TBH, keep calm and carry on.


Might get...depends on yields and how soon those can ramp up to significant quantities. Remember it's a new process node, and they've had lots of issues just getting there.


----------



## SteezyTN

Guys, I think this thread is dying...







We need to continue to let it live on


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Guys, I think this thread is dying...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need to continue to let it live on


Nothing really all that new in TX world any more. Unless people start putting custom power on them. Don't see that happening any time soon on $1000 cards.


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> Might get...depends on yields and how soon those can ramp up to significant quantities. Remember it's a new process node, and they've had lots of issues just getting there.


Let's say the 1080 is +10% of a stock Titan X. Most of us can easily achieve +15%-20% over stock on our TX's through a modded bios and overclocking. only a fool would "upgrade" if this is the case.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Guys, I think this thread is dying...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need to continue to let it live on


Idk the original titan thread made all the way to right before the titan x launched.








http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/0_50
and still some action in that thread


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Guys, I think this thread is dying...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need to continue to let it live on


I ain't the one selling my cards


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I ain't the one selling my cards


Are you referring to me??? Lol. I only sold one.







however I did think about selling both, but decided to keep one overall







it really is a shame though for the people that upgrade *every time a new card comes out.* I told myself I wouldn't be that guy Haha.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I went from a 6800 Ultra to a 680SLI to a 980Ti, not really I guess as the 6800 Ultra was on an older rig with AGP bus - pre-PCI-E. So it's not like I upgrade every new cycle even. But the TX rig will stay together for a while, probably. I don't really like changing rigs up, I'd rather built a new one when it's worth it to do so.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I went from a 6800 Ultra to a 680SLI to a 980Ti, not really I guess as the 6800 Ultra was on an older rig with AGP bus - pre-PCI-E. So it's not like I upgrade every new cycle even. But the TX rig will stay together for a while, probably. I don't really like changing rigs up, I'd rather built a new one when it's worth it to do so.


I originally had 6GB 780's, but when the resell value skyrocketed on eBay, I didn't hesitate one bit to let them go. They paid for my one TX now, and I pocketed some change. Hopefully the one TX will last me a good year or two.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I ain't the one selling my cards



















I'll probably pick up two 1080's.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Are you referring to me??? Lol. I only sold one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> however I did think about selling both, but decided to keep one overall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it really is a shame though for the people that upgrade *every time a new card comes out.* I told myself I wouldn't be that guy Haha.


I sold one and i am coping fine in 4K Witcher 3 40+FPS SOM IN THE 50s drops to 40s .. Other games i play i can maxed out

I think ill keep this one untill the Next Titan should be afate christmas.. I hope this will do 4K maxed out with one card..

how much faster was the T-X then the original Titan?


----------



## Nunzi

my 2 TX cards have ben great to me, holding on to them as long as I can...............


----------



## stryker7314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nunzi*
> 
> my 2 TX cards have ben great to me, holding on to them as long as I can...............


Yup, can't believe I've had mine over a year, and also can't believe something better hasn't released. Itching for something faster, but nothing available. Probably the longest I have had the same card.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> I sold one and i am coping fine in 4K Witcher 3 40+FPS SOM IN THE 50s drops to 40s .. Other games i play i can maxed out
> 
> I think ill keep this one untill the Next Titan should be afate christmas.. I hope this will do 4K maxed out with one card..
> 
> how much faster was the T-X then the original Titan?


eBay just sent me an offer that if I list my card before tonight, my max fee will be $10. So tempted to do it...


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> eBay just sent me an offer that if I list my card before tonight, my max fee will be $10. So tempted to do it...


I sold all 4 of my TX cards already, I hope they don't take too long to release the TX Version of Pascal. I actually bought a couple of non hydrocopper evga 980 Tis for now to hold me over.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> I sold all 4 of my TX cards already, I hope they don't take too long to release the TX Version of Pascal. I actually bought a couple of non hydrocopper evga 980 Tis for now to hold me over.


I decided to keep the 1... Why'd you buy Ti's when the new ones are coming? If you don't mind me saying, but that seems like you're wasting money by doing that?!?!?


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I decided to keep the 1... Why'd you buy Ti's when the new ones are coming? If you don't mind me saying, but that seems like you're wasting money by doing that?!?!?


There's speculation that the first Pascal cards coming out won't be the full meal deal Pascal (think 980 vs 980Ti launch, for instance), and it might be until Q1 2017 or so before those hit the shelves. So he'll get several months of use from them, probably. All based on rumors, and I don't think anybody really knows for certain.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> There's speculation that the first Pascal cards coming out won't be the full meal deal Pascal (think 980 vs 980Ti launch, for instance), and it might be until Q1 2017 or so before those hit the shelves. So he'll get several months of use from them, probably. All based on rumors, and I don't think anybody really knows for certain.


The Rumors are coming from the same places that have been pretty close to dead on the last few years of launches. So, I would say it's a safe bet that Nvidia is doing what they have been doing the last couple generations. So, I will wait. When GP100 hits next year, I will grab a couple.


----------



## Woundingchaney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> I sold all 4 of my TX cards already, I hope they don't take too long to release the TX Version of Pascal. I actually bought a couple of non hydrocopper evga 980 Tis for now to hold me over.


I would imagine that you are looking at late winter or early spring of next year for a Titan model and a little later for a Ti model.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> eBay just sent me an offer that if I list my card before tonight, my max fee will be $10. So tempted to do it...


sell it!
(then you can stop with the "I sold one" posts and move on







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> There's speculation that the first Pascal cards coming out won't be the full meal deal Pascal (think 980 vs 980Ti launch, for instance), and it might be until Q1 2017 or so before those hit the shelves. So he'll get several months of use from them, probably. All based on rumors, and I don't think anybody really knows for certain.


full bore GP100 not until spring 2017. Cut down (GP104) is about 2 months off for retail. If they are spectacular, I may add one to the collection:
550Ti
GTX 260
Tesla C-class
295x2
r9 230
2x Titan X
980 Ti Kingpin
980Ti Poseidon
960 mini
(sold: 2x 7970s, 2x OG Titans, 3x 780Ti KPEs, 3x 980 strix, 2x 980 KPEs)








it's an affliction.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> sell it!
> (then you can stop with the "I sold one" posts and move on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


SORRY!


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I decided to keep the 1... Why'd you buy Ti's when the new ones are coming? If you don't mind me saying, but that seems like you're wasting money by doing that?!?!?


The original plan was that I was going to try to get by with 750Tis and play games with low settings. Well I decided that looking at blocks, observing my eyes bleed while playing my games just didn't cut it. So I went with 980 ti so that I can easily sell it when the pascal comes out. I sold my TXs too early I think but I got like 1200 for each one with the evga water blocks so it was worth it. Holding for the next generation of EVGA TX then going liquid again.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> SORRY!


joking bro.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> joking bro.


Lol, but either way, your right. I've noticed I've been saying that a lot, and I do apologize for that. But on a side not, I'm going to pass on selling my "only card"







. Finally have a little time, so I'm putting my build back together. I'm going to try it without my RX360 since I dropped one card, and if my temps aren't well, I'll add it back.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Lol, but either way, your right. I've noticed I've been saying that a lot, and I do apologize for that. But on a side not, I'm going to pass on selling my "only card"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Finally have a little time, so I'm putting my build back together. I'm going to try it without my RX360 since I dropped one card, and if my temps aren't well, I'll add it back.


with 700Cms of rad space (if I read your rig right) you'll be fine with a single card.


----------



## toncij

New cards before next Titan won't be much better than 980Ti/TitanX. At best something like it. Keeping one TitanX is just fine until 2017 and Pascal flagships. This year is, for both manufactures, "an announcement year" and mid-segment fight. 14nm is here to stay for quite some time and they need to spread it thin to actually make some money from the process. I have 9 TitanXes around in several machines (rendering), but won't sell all - probably only a few to lighten the burden on the power bill.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> with 700Cms of rad space (if I read your rig right) you'll be fine with a single card.


560, 480, 240.

Thanks


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> New cards before next Titan won't be much better than 980Ti/TitanX. At best something like it. Keeping one TitanX is just fine until 2017 and Pascal flagships. This year is, for both manufactures, "an announcement year" and mid-segment fight. 14nm is here to stay for quite some time and they need to spread it thin to actually make some money from the process. I have 9 TitanXes around in several machines (rendering), but won't sell all - probably only a few to lighten the burden on the power bill.


I hope you're right. I just spent my Pascal fund on something else so have to start from scratch lol


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveTA1983*
> 
> I hope you're right. I just spent my Pascal fund on something else so have to start from scratch lol


Me too, mate, me too..


----------



## Ripple

I know I am late in the game here, like seriously late. I just started overclocking my two TX SC and have noticed that with a higher overclock of 1430 MHz/7720 MHz, my performance is actually worse. In the Unigine Valley benchmark, I went from 156.3 fps at stock to 147.9 fps with the overclock. Am I not doing something right? Thanks in advance.


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ripple*
> 
> I know I am late in the game here, like seriously late. I just started overclocking my two TX SC and have noticed that with a higher overclock of 1430 MHz/7720 MHz, my performance is actually worse. In the Unigine Valley benchmark, I went from 156.3 fps at stock to 147.9 fps with the overclock. Am I not doing something right? Thanks in advance.


something is unstable or throttling. How are your temps? Have you monitored your core clock ?


----------



## Ripple

There didn't seem to be any signs of throttling and temps did not exceed 39°C. I tried the same OC settings at stock CPU settings and got nearly the same results. There was no change in FPS. It must be a limitation of the MB/CPU.


----------



## clipse84

Has there been any news on pascal Titan releasing any time soon? Also should I sell 2 of my Titan x now, and keep the 3rd until pascal Titan release.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clipse84*
> 
> Has there been any news on pascal Titan releasing any time soon? Also should I sell 2 of my Titan x now, and keep the 3rd until pascal Titan release.


All rumors I have seen are Q1 2017.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clipse84*
> 
> Has there been any news on pascal Titan releasing any time soon? Also should I sell 2 of my Titan x now, and keep the 3rd until pascal Titan release.


I would expect the next Titan brand card next February or March. Just hang on to your cards and enjoy your rig today. Some people have sold there Titan-X' and now have sellers remorse.

What monitor do you have, do you even need *three* Titan-X? Two is the sweet spot regarding drivers for sli.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clipse84*
> 
> Has there been any news on pascal Titan releasing any time soon? Also should I sell 2 of my Titan x now, and keep the 3rd until pascal Titan release.


i sold all 4 of mine just so that I don't lose too much value when the market gets flooded but I should have kept them a little longer.


----------



## clipse84

The monitor i have is Acer Predator XB271HU. No I dont need 3 titan x lol. i just wanted to build the most powerful pc i could affordd at that time last year.


----------



## clipse84

how much did you get for them if you dont mind me asking? also did you have waterblocks with any of them


----------



## TK421

Welp, EVGA charged me 25$ for 2 missing screws on my RMA :|

Should be back around a week and half from now.

What's the best vbios mod to use as of now? I was using sheyster's 475w/1.212v before my card died.


----------



## 2002sn95gt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Welp, EVGA charged me 25$ for 2 missing screws on my RMA :|
> 
> Should be back around a week and half from now.
> 
> What's the best vbios mod to use as of now? I was using sheyster's 475w/1.212v before my card died.


voltage is based on ASIC Qaulity and How well the car can overclock.

i have 2 water cooled cards in my rig.my best card is the primary. both cards are similar in asic 70.5 and 71.2 my best card is not the highest asic quality. it is the best over clocker. ive ran 1.256 and 1.281 and 1.3 volts on both cards. have proper cooling and test.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2002sn95gt*
> 
> voltage is based on ASIC Qaulity and How well the car can overclock.
> 
> i have 2 water cooled cards in my rig.my best card is the primary. both cards are similar in asic 70.5 and 71.2 my best card is not the highest asic quality. it is the best over clocker. ive ran 1.256 and 1.281 and 1.3 volts on both cards. have proper cooling and test.


ok then, from the available bios mods by sheyster, jpmboy, and cyclops etcetc? which one should I use?

they all have choices for voltage limit


----------



## 2002sn95gt

over clocking is for more performance, adjusting power and voltage is for stability/reliability not crashing not atifacting.

step 1. Run benchmarks record/save the scores and times/ time limits.

step 2. overclock and bench.

step 3 compare scores with other peoples rigs/setups.

step 4 AT YOUR OWN RISK FLASHING A MODDED BIOS CAN RESULT IN A BRICKED CARD MEANING IT WILL NOT WORK IF FAILURE DURING FLASH.
read the asic quality of the card with GPUZ that will help with choosing a voltage. higher asic cards tend to like less voltage and produce less heat. not a guarantee of high overclocking.
lower asic quality cards tend to not have much over clocking head room out of the box compared to other factory over clock cards out of the box in stock form. those with lower asic have more voltage leak makes more heat. less power efficient. usually water blocks or aftermarket air cooler help. Adding voltage on a good chip will help stabilize higher clock speeds.

Step 5 Flash the card with the bios you think will help the card. don't go higher than 1.256 volts on an air cooled card if you game for long periods. if you water cool id recommend starting with 1.256 and determine if you need to go up or down from there. i first started with the MAX AIR BIOS. stock bios overclocked speed for me were 1448 on reference cooler aggressive fan. 1.256 bios got me to 1506 on air. sometimes would throttle down 1 or 2 multipliers (- 13mghz clock each) because of temps reaching 65 to 80c in 4k ultra witcher 3. water let my keep the temps down. i was able to push my first card to 1550 to 1580 at 1.3 volts.

second card on water 1506 is the best its got. sli both cards at 1506. non sli game i turn it up if i have to.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2002sn95gt*
> 
> over clocking is for more performance, adjusting power and voltage is for stability/reliability not crashing not atifacting.
> 
> step 1. Run benchmarks record/save the scores and times/ time limits.
> 
> step 2. overclock and bench.
> 
> step 3 compare scores with other peoples rigs/setups.
> 
> step 4 AT YOUR OWN RISK FLASHING A MODDED BIOS CAN RESULT IN A BRICKED CARD MEANING IT WILL NOT WORK IF FAILURE DURING FLASH.
> read the asic quality of the card with GPUZ that will help with choosing a voltage. higher asic cards tend to like less voltage and produce less heat. not a guarantee of high overclocking.
> lower asic quality cards tend to not have much over clocking head room out of the box compared to other factory over clock cards out of the box in stock form. those with lower asic have more voltage leak makes more heat. less power efficient. usually water blocks or aftermarket air cooler help. Adding voltage on a good chip will help stabilize higher clock speeds.
> 
> Step 5 Flash the card with the bios you think will help the card. don't go higher than 1.256 volts on an air cooled card if you game for long periods. if you water cool id recommend starting with 1.256 and determine if you need to go up or down from there. i first started with the MAX AIR BIOS. stock bios overclocked speed for me were 1448 on reference cooler aggressive fan. 1.256 bios got me to 1506 on air. sometimes would throttle down 1 or 2 multipliers (- 13mghz clock each) because of temps reaching 65 to 80c in 4k ultra witcher 3. water let my keep the temps down. i was able to push my first card to 1550 to 1580 at 1.3 volts.
> 
> second card on water 1506 is the best its got. sli both cards at 1506. non sli game i turn it up if i have to.


I have the evga hybrid cooler.

Should be ok for moderate voltage bumps, I'll let you know the ASIC score when card arrives.


----------



## Sowah

*Hello dear Friends!

My questions are:

Do you think it is a "good idea" to sell my 4x EVGA Titan's SC from year 2013... and buy/change to 2x Titan's X ?

Or do you think I will be not really happy with the result of only 2x Titan's X than ? I have no idea.

4x "old Titans" in sli < or > 2x new Titans X in sli ?









What you think or know about... THX for help to find out!

I use Multimonitor System (3x BenQ) with my Kids for gaming :

http://i.imgur.com/1YtkdI9.jpg

Greetings from Spain to all of you!
Chris*


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Aside from being able to drop 2 cards, the performance looks similar - maybe a little advantage to 2X TitanX.

I don't see many benchmarks around for 4X Titans, here's one:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8213662

Graphics score of 55,164 (we'll leave the total score/physics score out of the equation).

Here's a recent 2X TitanX score I posted, and it's not all that high compared to others:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10991803

Graphics score of 57,128 - just marginally better.

I'd say it's a sideways move, performance-wise, as long as you are not having issues with running 4 cards. SLI seems to be getting less and less relevant these days, scaling past 2 cards is basically a bust.

Me, I'd probably wait a year and see if the new Pascal Titan can serve your needs on a single card.


----------



## Sowah

@GnarlyCharlie

Hello dear Brother, big "THX!" to you for your great help, I really appreciate!









I wrote you and others here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/27980#post_25126762

Once again, big "THX!" to you!

Be blessed and in Peace!
Chris


----------



## TK421

Reflashed 1.256v shyester bios

Now running at 1495 core / 3830 mem, playing division for a good hour and a half

1500 core possible?


----------



## Badass1982

Anyone think that its going to be a nightmare trying to sell Titan X's now after tonights ridiculous pascal GTX 1080 announcement? I REALLY want to sell all 4 of my TITAN X's now and buy 2 or 3 GTX 1080's


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badass1982*
> 
> Anyone think that its going to be a nightmare trying to sell Titan X's now after tonights ridiculous pascal GTX 1080 announcement? I REALLY want to sell all 4 of my TITAN X's now and buy 2 or 3 GTX 1080's


I can see Titan X's going for $450, 980Ti's going for $300...If you are going to sell...sell now.

I for one am not buying a 1080. Titan X provides the performance I need, the GSYNC display helps with that (60fps not required)


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badass1982*
> 
> Anyone think that its going to be a nightmare trying to sell Titan X's now after tonights ridiculous pascal GTX 1080 announcement? I REALLY want to sell all 4 of my TITAN X's now and buy 2 or 3 GTX 1080's


i just listed mine on eBay. Hopefully beat the flood..,,.


----------



## Badass1982

How much for if you don't mind my asking. I have the EK water blocks on all of mine. Also still have the original coolers. EBay fees will probably screw me over.


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveTA1983*
> 
> i just listed mine on eBay. Hopefully beat the flood..,,.


Sold for $750!!!


----------



## clipse84

I have 3 titan x. With today’s announcement think I’m going to sell 2 and keep 1 until Big Titan pascal gets release. How much do you guys think I could get for each if I sell them with ek nickel plexi blocks and ek back plates?


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clipse84*
> 
> I have 3 titan x. With today's announcement think I'm going to sell 2 and keep 1 until Big Titan pascal gets release. How much do you guys think I could get for each if I sell them with ek nickel plexi blocks and ek back plates?


Well seeing how one just sold for $750, you could try $850 with the blocks, or even $900. These cards are still premium. Some people aren't very smart on eBay, and will spend $$$$,

Anyhoo, speaking of selling them now, I was so close to selling mine. But it isn't worth the loss. I truly feel bad for the people who upgrade every time a new card comes out (I'm not talking about people who bench and do all the insane testing, etc). It just seems like a waste. Keep onto one Titan X at least. I'm hoping my one will last me a good 2 more years

Edit* and I guarantee that the people who are dropping their TX's and Ti's are the people who will immediately get the 1080, then resell/return it once the Ti or next model comes out.


----------



## Badass1982

How much did eBay take when you sold 1 for 750$ and did yours have the reference air cooler or water-blocks??


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badass1982*
> 
> How much did eBay take when you sold 1 for 750$ and did yours have the reference air cooler or water-blocks??


It isn't just eBay. It's PayPal as well. The overal fees will be 12.9% + $0.30 per transaction.


----------



## Badass1982

I'm gonna try to sell mine for 900$ each with the water blocks installed but am also including the original air coolers and the 4 way si bridge.


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> It isn't just eBay. It's PayPal as well. The overal fees will be 12.9% + $0.30 per transaction.


Did transaction outside of eBay. Got $727 of the $750


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badass1982*
> 
> How much did eBay take when you sold 1 for 750$ and did yours have the reference air cooler or water-blocks??


see above, and it was a reference


----------



## clipse84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badass1982*
> 
> I'm gonna try to sell mine for 900$ each with the water blocks installed but am also including the original air coolers and the 4 way si bridge.


I Might do that also. damn really dint want to break up my loop but it needs to be done


----------



## SteezyTN

Just keen it (them). Of course nvidia is going to say the cards are faster. But by how much faster? Of course they are going to tell you it's faster than a TX. That's how they make money. At least wait until benchmarks and test come forward.


----------



## clipse84

When do benches get release? Is it usually a couple days before launch correct?


----------



## traxtech

I just sold my titan x for 1400 aud with water block... So lucky. Picking up a 1080 or hopefully the special one they're doing


----------



## Badass1982

Wow that's an incredible amount for a Titan X. I have just listed my cards for 900 a pop, no bites yet though... Boooo.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badass1982*
> 
> Wow that's an incredible amount for a Titan X. I have just listed my cards for 900 a pop, no bites yet though... Boooo.


From the looks of what Pascal will be if you are going to upgrade from Titan X's definitely wait for Big Pascal.


----------



## traxtech

I think you should sell your titan x's, buy 1080s then resell them when big pascal comes out. Otherwise you lose out on too much money


----------



## toncij

25% faster than stock TitanX is a bit lower than I hoped for (although I expected 10% realistically). Still, an overclocked TitanX beats it by significant amount (up to 50% on AIO water or good air translates to 25% faster than 1080) which is kinda good and bad at the same time.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I'm pretty much decided to keep the Titan-X and donate it to my 10 year olds computer if I pick up a 1080, then retire the 780ti KPE or sell that off. At least he'll be able to max out 1080p games for the next couple years or so.

Must say the hype train is on full swing here at Overclock.net!







Always feels good to see the new tech coming out, the 6950x and the GTX 1080 and others.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> 25% faster than stock TitanX is a bit lower than I hoped for (although I expected 10% realistically). Still, an overclocked TitanX beats it by significant amount (up to 50% on AIO water or good air translates to 25% faster than 1080) which is kinda good:and bad at the same time.


Math does not add up. A Titan X under water will not be out performing this card by 50% anytime soon. In OC'd scenarios I will expect the 1080 will outperform a Titan X possibly by a small amount but, combined with the price makes it fairly decent.

Anyway, looks like here in the UK, lots of Titan X's on the bay dropped in price this morning. Sold two of mine when prices were high and broke even thanks to the exchange rates tanking thus prices rising since buying. Not too bad in that sense. Third one is gonna be hard to sell with prices already plummeting on the site.

Still may hang onto it as its not exactly a irrelevant card by any stretch of the imagination, or swap it out for my Nano. decisions!


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Well, they did show a 1080 running over 2Ghz. That was the OC they showed off near the end. I am sure that is cherry picked, so 1.8-2ghz may be real world spread.


----------



## CuriousNapper

DX12 games will make any advantage evaporate.


----------



## Feyris

Im considering dropping mine too. alongside returning 980 ti I got but tx cant be at this point so its a hit either way.

Then i realized... why bother we can just wait for the next big chip card which will cannabalize the 1080... TX does perfectly in current VR and dropping them for the eventual middle card is too much of a bother


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Math does not add up. A Titan X under water will not be out performing this card by 50% anytime soon. In OC'd scenarios I will expect the 1080 will outperform a Titan X possibly by a small amount but, combined with the price makes it fairly decent.
> 
> Anyway, looks like here in the UK, lots of Titan X's on the bay dropped in price this morning. Sold two of mine when prices were high and broke even thanks to the exchange rates tanking thus prices rising since buying. Not too bad in that sense. Third one is gonna be hard to sell with prices already plummeting on the site.
> 
> Still may hang onto it as its not exactly a irrelevant card by any stretch of the imagination, or swap it out for my Nano. decisions!


You got my comment wrong. My math perfectly adds up. I never said TitanX will beat it by 50%, but that TitanX overclocks 50% on Air (Accelero Xtreme 4 keeps it under 75°C on 1,5GHz) water up to 1600-1650+ if you're lucky.

So, a 3072 1 GHz TitanX performs at 7,2 TFLOPS FP32. A 2560 1.6 GHz performs at 9 TFLOPS FP32.
If we reduce the clocks and the core count to: 3072 @ 1 GHz and 2560 @ 1 GHz that means 1080 Pascal would perform at 5.6 TFLOPS. Then we can reduce TitanX to 2560 cores which gives us 6 TFLOPS FP32.

GP104-400 IPC is actually ~7% lower than GM200. 1080 adds difference with it's clock. It also has 256-bit memory bus, which is significantly lower than 384-bit.

Now, if we imagine a water-cooled TitanX it can go up at best to 1600, let's say so. That is 60% up from stock or 7,2 TFLOPS x1.6 or 11.5 TFLOPS FP32. That is stock 1080 clock, but faster 28% at stock. Unfortunately for TitanX, where TitanX ends conventionally cooled (water), 1080 starts so we can say that by all means a 1080 would be able to overclock to 2.3 or 2.4 GHz under water since we saw Founder Edition to run at max air of 2144 MHz. Let's be fair and go with 2.4 GHz since we went with 1.6 for TitanX. That means we have 50% faster 1080 overclocked or 13,5 TFLOPS FP32. That translates to 17% faster card than TitanX at max overclock under water. It is "only" 17% because while 1080 overclocks much higher, it has 17% less cores and is 7% less effective onto that, which melts some of its advantage.
If we ignore water and go for air only, a good air cooler on TitanX can go up to 1,5GHz and 1080 will probably go up to 2,2GHz and under heavy air cooling we're at 10.8 TFLOPS and 12,4 TFLOPS for TitanX and 1080 respectively. 1080 should be 15% faster card under heavy air cooling and 17% faster card under water (let's make it 20% as a gift). At stock we have 25%.

For overclockers, the difference is less significant, but for those keeping her beauty at stock, it's 25% more performance in synthetic compute FP32. Since compute is an ideal case, we'll have some difference depending on: ROPs, cache, etc... SM efficiency was supposed to be higher according to GP100 specs, so...

TBH, I hoped for more, but this is expected. I'd be surprised if I got some of the calculations wrong on the worse side for 1080. In practice we know 256-bit bus could hurt 1080 a bit in 4K compared to 980Ti and TitanX, we also know less cores is less cores, no matter how fast they run at. So in the end I think better efficiency of TitanX per clock is there. I'd also not be surprised if 1080 shows up faster than expected 25-15%, but I hold it unlikely.

We shall see game benchmarks.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Well, they did show a 1080 running over 2Ghz. That was the OC they showed off near the end. I am sure that is cherry picked, so 1.8-2ghz may be real world spread.


Yes, 2144MHz at top air, ofc, cherry picked and cranked up at max RPM...


----------



## Prophet4NO1

With only 8gb of ram, i'm not ditching my Titanx cards. There is not enough VRAM for a few of my games at triple screen res. I can get GTA V to about 10gb with everything maxed and 8x AA. So, not worth it for me. Waiting for Ti and Titan.


----------



## traxtech

Why would you use 8x aa in the first place.. Especially at triple screen resolutions.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> Why would you use 8x aa in the first place.. Especially at triple screen resolutions.


Why not? I use 8X... Why buy the most powerful card at the time, and not utilize everything.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Why not? I use 8X... Why buy the most powerful card at the time, and not utilize everything.


If you have only one card, just use 4X MFAA in lieu of 8X MSAA.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> If you have only one card, just use 4X MFAA in lieu of 8X MSAA.


Well yeah, but when you have two cards, like prophet, you want to use the max lol.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> You got my comment wrong. My math perfectly adds up. I never said TitanX will beat it by 50%, but that TitanX overclocks 50% on Air (Accelero Xtreme 4 keeps it under 75°C on 1,5GHz) water up to 1600-1650+ if you're lucky.


Ah right, when reading the line *Still, an overclocked TitanX beats it by significant amount (up to 50% on AIO water or good air translates to 25% faster than 1080*) sounded were talking about raw performance compared to a TItan X, not raw performance from Titan X base clock to what it over clocks. Apologise if that was not the case and I misconstrued the meaning.

Indeed, agree on that, cant wait for benchmarks. Hopefully rips the Titan X a new one in gaming so the Pascal Titan will be all the better









Does make me want to keep the last Titan X I have around to run some tests when I get the 1080.


----------



## traxtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Well yeah, but when you have two cards, like prophet, you want to use the max lol.


Mfaax4 is basically msaax8 but no where near as taxing.


----------



## evmota21

I have been watching the video that shows the 1080 on DOOM at 130-200 fps on 1080p. I also watched some videos that the 980ti gets 60fps (capped) but with several drops to 45-55 fps. I don't know guys but I feel the performance increase from the Titan X to the 1080 is going to be big. I also have watched others where they show the 1080 on Overwatch at 4K, 60 fps SOLID, no drops for 2 min of constant play. GamerNexus states that the 980ti gets 51 fps avg and minimum fps of 41 I think. Of course the 980ti is a cutdown from the Titan X but I am really positive about Pascal.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evmota21*
> 
> I have been watching the video that shows the 1080 on DOOM at 130-200 fps on 1080p. I also watched some videos that the 980ti gets 60fps (capped) but with several drops to 45-55 fps. I don't know guys but I feel the performance increase from the Titan X to the 1080 is going to be big. I also have watched others where they show the 1080 on Overwatch at 4K, 60 fps SOLID, no drops for 2 min of constant play. GamerNexus states that the 980ti gets 51 fps avg and minimum fps of 41 I think. Of course the 980ti is a cutdown from the Titan X but I am really positive about Pascal.


Me too, I think it's just amazing performance. Look at the TX/980Ti as the pinnacle of 28nm tech, how many years it's been improving, and realize that the 16nm tech still has (hopefully) that much room to grow. I bet that 1070 will be the best selling card in years - TX level performance from a sub $500 card? They better have a stockpile of chips! I won't upgrading my TX or 980Ti rigs for a while yet, but it's sure nice to know a hefty bump will be there when I do


----------



## evmota21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Me too, I think it's just amazing performance. Look at the TX/980Ti as the pinnacle of 28nm tech, how many years it's been improving, and realize that the 16nm tech still has (hopefully) that much room to grow. I bet that 1070 will be the best selling card in years - TX level performance from a sub $500 card? They better have a stockpile of chips! I won't upgrading my TX or 980Ti rigs for a while yet, but it's sure nice to know a hefty bump will be there when I do


I know right! I have been analyzing Jen-Hsun conference and he sounds really surprised. I mean NVIDIA is really good at marketing and selling **** but, this time they sound like they really did something amazing. Plus the campaign was about revealing something out of this world. I really believe that the performance that the 1080 delivers is over the rumored 25% and 33%. I am, of course, being REALLY optimistic but they have been showing hints that it is probably true.

What I am really sure is that 1080ti is going to be a beast, and that is making me hesitate about getting a 1080.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Why not? I use 8X... Why buy the most powerful card at the time, and not utilize everything.


Because i can. Two titanx can handle it just fine in most games. Some fall on thier face though. But if i override in the control panel it works fine. GTA V runs fine with 8x AA from in engine. Still atays 60+ fps.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Because i can. Two titanx can handle it just fine in most games. Some fall on thier face though. But if i override in the control panel it works fine. GTA V runs fine with 8x AA from in engine. Still atays 60+ fps.


Excuse me... But I was the one defending you on 8X. Go back and read the comments


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Excuse me... But I was the one defending you on 8X. Go back and read the comments


I fat fingered it on my phone apparently. lol My bad.


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> What I am really sure is that 1080ti is going to be a beast, and that is making me hesitate about getting a 1080.


This assumes there will be a 1080 Ti, which is not set in stone. It depends upon what AMD does in response, once the "Big Pascal" is finally available in sufficient quantities. I was saying this before, someone poo-pooed the idea, but it seems yields are low enough that the professional market is getting the bulk of the "fat GPU" which, as we know, is not even the big daddy.


----------



## SteezyTN

Wow, the flood of TX's on eBay are here. Heck, if I can get another for $400, I'll grab one lol (and I'm the one who sold one)


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Wow, the flood of TX's on eBay are here. Heck, if I can get another for $400, I'll grab one lol (and I'm the one who sold one)


Seems silly that people are dumping based on a press conference. A smart person would at least wait till reviews and benchamarks actually start cropping up. Real ones, not the "leak" ones that may or may not be legit. Maybe it's just me. I have no plans to get 1080's anyway, so I may be a bit bias in my thoughts.


----------



## Terreos

I'm really curious to see what the 1070 has to offer. Since it's claimed to be faster than the Titan X also. By how much depends on whether or not I may side grade. But, at the same time I can see it really bringing the price down on used Titan X cards if it atleast matches it in performance. In which case I'd grab another Titan X and run that until I can't run 3440x1440 at 75hz anymore.


----------



## Warsuperior

Hello people,
I need your advice again.
I finally got EKWB full cover block to my Titan X and also EKWB backplate.
Card idles not at 34c avg. Gaming temps are below 50c mostly 48c and after hours of gaming may rise to 50c
Card has sheyster ultimate 1281mv bios (only goes to 1274mv or at least shows that every where) so Im guessing that is the max voltage you can get to card without modding it physically?

Card max OC numbers are +513Mhz Core/+600Mhz memory. Even 1 more Mhz to core and driver resets itself at least on firestrike. Best score I got on that is 22829. Id like to break 23k but I cant.
Card itself dont run hot but backplate, where I think VRM is located under that plate, is very hot. Can this be the non stabilizing element? it heats too lot and thats why i crashes driver?
I put a big heatsink top of bacplate and put lots of mx-4 paste on it and then use 120mm fan to blow air to it. now it runs cooler but still, I cannot OC more.

I guess thats the limit for this card then?
Also how lot does memory OC affect overal speed? should I try find max there too until get fracts? I think 600Mhz starts to be near its limit?

I also have a big old Zalman reserato 1 CPU block that has copper core and gold plated. Was thinking to put that to place where card gets most hot on its backplate, cant hurt right?


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

1525 is about what mine top out at, I think you're just maxed out on the OC.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Yeah it is quite funny to see all the new T-Xs and Ti's on ebay..
Really are like sheep panic selling.. then sitting with no GPU for a month waiting for the next gen lol

Really i don't see a 1080 being much faster then a Titan X in gaming..
Maybe a Over clocked 1080 v a stock Titan X it will be faster


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Seems silly that people are dumping based on a press conference. A smart person would at least wait till reviews and benchamarks actually start cropping up. Real ones, not the "leak" ones that may or may not be legit. Maybe it's just me. I have no plans to get 1080's anyway, so I may be a bit bias in my thoughts.


You may change your mind once "driver optimizations" kick in. Technically speaking this is nVidia not optimizing drivers for Maxwell anymore. That's the best reason to sell IMHO.

I also like the idea of getting better performance for much less power. This is coming from the guy who undervolted his SLI Titan-X's.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> You may change your mind once "driver optimizations" kick in. Technically speaking this is nVidia not optimizing drivers for Maxwell anymore. That's the best reason to sell IMHO.
> 
> I also like the idea of getting better performance for much less power. This is coming from the guy who undervolted his SLI Titan-X's.


I am not even remotely concerned about that. In my experience these claims have been pretty over exaggerated. I dont change drivers unless there is a real need to do so. As for power, again not overly concerned.

I will wait for Ti and Titan.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> I am not even remotely concerned about that. In my experience these claims have been pretty over exaggerated. I dont change drivers unless there is a real need to do so. As for power, again not overly concerned.
> 
> I will wait for Ti and Titan.


Hopefully just six months then we can have a Titan V or whatever it will be called....well that's what im calling it


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Hopefully just six months then we can have a Titan V or whatever it will be called....well that's what im calling it


My point exactly. I will be working crazy hours till November anyway. So, bank some cash and start planning a new build.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Hopefully just six months then we can have a Titan V or whatever it will be called....well that's what im calling it


Titan *XL* please!


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> Yeah it is quite funny to see all the new T-Xs and Ti's on ebay..
> Really are like sheep panic selling.. then sitting with no GPU for a month waiting for the next gen lol
> 
> Really i don't see a 1080 being much faster then a Titan X in gaming..
> Maybe a Over clocked 1080 v a stock Titan X it will be faster


Right, we at least need to wait and see what the initial reviews look like, then wait a bit for a mature custom AIB market to materialize. That shouldn't take long. I'd be really interested in an EVGA Classified model if the custom boards provide more than one 8-pin power.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> Right, we at least need to wait and see what the initial reviews look like, then wait a bit for a mature custom AIB market to materialize. That shouldn't take long. I'd be really interested in an EVGA Classified model if the custom boards provide more than one 8-pin power.


People are talking about 30-40% faster than a T-X if true i would upgrade to a 1080 Hybrid..
But in truth i think about 10-20% faster not worth the upgrade i would wait for the Big Chip TX-2 OR 1080ti


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> People are talking about 30-40% faster than a T-X if true i would upgrade to a 1080 Hybrid..
> But in truth i think about 10-20% faster not worth the upgrade i would wait for the Big Chip TX-2 OR 1080ti


The issue is, most gamers today are concerned with DirectX performance. Considering DX11 wasn't even really touched on at the event, and we have to wait until after the NDA embargo ends to see the performance results, it's too soon to make that estimation. I think 30-40 is more in line with VR and other things not necessarily DX11 and DX12. We'll have to wait and see though.


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> People are talking about 30-40% faster than a T-X if true i would upgrade to a 1080 Hybrid..
> But in truth i think about 10-20% faster not worth the upgrade i would wait for the Big Chip TX-2 OR 1080ti


Also, keep in mind that hybrid cards have been reference pcbs, so it wouldn't be a big difference in overclocking, except for the temps of course.


----------



## Badass1982

Right I finally put mine on E-bay. 775 $ each with water blocks , back-plates and the original coolers and packaging, no bites yet but a few "watching" them finigers crossed (I'm not expecting much though).


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badass1982*
> 
> Right I finally put mine on E-bay. 775 $ each with water blocks , back-plates and the original coolers and packaging, no bites yet but a few "watching" them finigers crossed (I'm not expecting much though).


I've decided I'm holding on to mine for now. I would rather get more out of the TITAN X than a year worth of use.

I have a G-Sync 1440p monitor, so even 20-30% improvement isn't really enough to justify it for my existing games library. I can't see the 1080 "fixing" Arkham Knight, either (that's unfixable.)

If I were really dying to move over to 4K, I might be considering this. As it is, I would feel like I'm losing 4GB of RAM for marginal improvement in performance.


----------



## BigMack70

Yup I'm gonna hold onto mine for now... the resale value just isn't there, and the performance is still good enough that I can play everything at 4k maxed or near-maxed with 60fps+. I'm a bit nervous about Battlefield 1 but I can pull 85fps average in Battlefront maxed out so hopefully 60 maxed out without AA in BF1 will be doable.

The 1080 looks impressive but I think the better move is to just wait for big pascal. Nvidia seems to have a good 2-3 year upgrade cycle going... 680-->980-->1080 if you like the midrange chips or else 580-->780/780Ti-->980 Ti--> ? if you like the big chips


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Yup I'm gonna hold onto mine for now... the resale value just isn't there, and the performance is still good enough that I can play everything at 4k maxed or near-maxed with 60fps+. I'm a bit nervous about Battlefield 1 but I can pull 85fps average in Battlefront maxed out so hopefully 60 maxed out without AA in BF1 will be doable.
> 
> The 1080 looks impressive but I think the better move is to just wait for big pascal. Nvidia seems to have a good 2-3 year upgrade cycle going... 680-->980-->1080 if you like the midrange chips or else 580-->780/780Ti-->980 Ti--> ? if you like the big chips


Doing the same. I think it doesn't make sense at all to go 980 - titanX - 1080 - titanP( or whatever it's called. Titan XX? Titan Y? Titan $?)

This time I'm going to wait and see what the TI variant has to offer vs the titan. Wonder if it's going to be GDDR5X vs HBM2.


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> Doing the same. I think it doesn't make sense at all to go 980 - titanX - 1080 - titanP( or whatever it's called. Titan XX? Titan Y? Titan $?)
> 
> This time I'm going to wait and see what the TI variant has to offer vs the titan. Wonder if it's going to be GDDR5X vs HBM2.


I would put my money on 16GB of HBM2. Which may push the release out until early next year or even later.


----------



## BigMack70

I wonder if the nezt Titan will be HBM2 with full compute functionality while the Ti equivalent will be the same chip with gddr5x and gimped compute...


----------



## Mhill2029

*Waits patiently for Pascal Titan*

Anyone that drops a Titan X for a midrange die with less vram and a 256bit bus is a plonker, it'll be forgotten fast once the Ti or Titan varient appears. Look what happened to the GTX 680 and GTX 780, i feel the GTX 1080 will have an even shorter shelf life. You should only replace a GPU with it's true successor imho.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> Doing the same. I think it doesn't make sense at all to go 980 - titanX - 1080 - titanP( or whatever it's called. Titan XX? Titan Y? Titan $?)
> 
> This time I'm going to wait and see what the TI variant has to offer vs the titan. Wonder if it's going to be GDDR5X vs HBM2.


Yeah not much sense in moving from a Titan X to a 1080 .. But good name the "TITAN $" sounds like the perfect name


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> *Waits patiently for Pascal Titan*
> 
> Anyone that drops a Titan X for a midrange die with less vram and a 256bit bus is a plonker, it'll be forgotten fast once the Ti or Titan varient appears. Look what happened to the GTX 680 and GTX 780, i feel the GTX 1080 will have an even shorter shelf life. You should only replace a GPU with it's true successor imho.


Shh!

Anyone selling a Titan X? (I'm joking).

That 12GB of VRAM is great, you may not have much use for it now in the current games that are available but it could turn out to be worth it during your usage of the GPU if you're planning on holding onto it for 2 or more years. I've also noticed that Titan GPUs hold their value pretty well, but I'm not really sure how many buyers there are of them.

The original Titan's 6GB of ram isn't really exceeded in any of the current games however it does benefit from having more than 4GB of ram in a couple of the most recent games.

*Alot of people underestimate the importance of VRAM* and say that X amount of VRAM is fine, and claim that you wont need more than that or that it will never be used, I've seen this said soo many times and this almost always turns out to be wrong.

In most cases you'll be fine even with less VRAM, however you may need to compromise on the texture quality in a few games, *as texture quality is one of the main consumers of video memory.*

Games such as Rise of the Tomb Raider and Shadow of Mordor showcase this well. (Although Shadow of Mordor seems to run fine on 4GB GPUs).

However by the time this VRAM capacity is used to it's fullest you may want to upgrade to a more powerful GPU.

12GB of VRAM is an incredibly large amount of video memory, which was double that of one of the highest-end GPUs on the market at the time.

It may and probably will take a long time for at-least half of it's frame-buffer to be utilized to its fullest.
*Perhaps the GPUs of now have an abundance of VRAM which has slowed the pace of their frame-buffers becoming saturated.* So past history may not apply today.

The 7970 and 7950 held up so well because of the optimizations and performance improvements AMD provided GCN, and their advantage of 3GB of VRAM over their competitors which had 2GB of vram, this allowed them to run higher quality textures and higher resolutions and stay relevant in the mid-range GPU market.

They have stood the test of time incredibly well, perhaps better than any GPU has before it.

It will be interesting to see how the current and future GPUs fair in a few months and years time.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> *Waits patiently for Pascal Titan*
> 
> Anyone that drops a Titan X for a midrange die with less vram and a 256bit bus is a plonker, it'll be forgotten fast once the Ti or Titan varient appears. Look what happened to the GTX 680 and GTX 780, i feel the GTX 1080 will have an even shorter shelf life. You should only replace a GPU with it's true successor imho.


Got to agree here


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Shh!
> 
> Anyone selling a Titan X? (I'm joking).
> 
> That 12GB of VRAM is great, you may not have much use for it now in the current games that are available but it could turn out to be worth it during your usage of the GPU if you're planning on holding onto it for 2 or more years. I've also noticed that Titan GPUs hold their value pretty well, but I'm not really sure how many buyers there are of them.
> 
> The original Titan's 6GB of ram isn't really exceeded in any of the current games however it does benefit from having more than 4GB of ram in a couple of the most recent games.
> 
> *Alot of people underestimate the importance of VRAM* and say that X amount of VRAM is fine, and claim that you wont need more than that or that it will never be used, I've seen this said soo many times and this almost always turns out to be wrong.
> 
> In most cases you'll be fine even with less VRAM, however you may need to compromise on the texture quality in a few games, *as texture quality is one of the main consumers of video memory.*
> 
> Games such as Rise of the Tomb Raider and Shadow of Mordor showcase this well. (Although Shadow of Mordor seems to run fine on 4GB GPUs).
> 
> However by the time this VRAM capacity is used to it's fullest you may want to upgrade to a more powerful GPU.
> 
> 12GB of VRAM is an incredibly large amount of video memory, which was double that of one of the highest-end GPUs on the market at the time.
> 
> It may and probably will take a long time for at-least half of it's frame-buffer to be utilized to its fullest.
> *Perhaps the GPUs of now have an abundance of VRAM which has slowed the pace of their frame-buffers becoming saturated.* So past history may not apply today.
> 
> The 7970 and 7950 held up so well because of the optimizations and performance improvements AMD provided GCN, and their advantage of 3GB of VRAM over their competitors which had 2GB of vram, this allowed them to run higher quality textures and higher resolutions and stay relevant in the mid-range GPU market.
> 
> They have stood the test of time incredibly well, perhaps better than any GPU has before it.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how the current and future GPUs fair in a few months and years time.


Call of Duty Black Ops 3 uses more than 8GB (sometimes over 10) with everything turned up to the max at 1440p. I can imagine it would be the same or greater at 4K or on multiple monitors.


----------



## Gaming Prodigy

I'm calling this one right now, for all of you who are going to sell your Titan X's on Shill Bay for pennies on the dollar to upgrade to the Small Pascal 1080, you are going to incredibly pissed when the Pascal Titan comes out. After the Titan X debacle with 980Ti's out benching them (And I own 2 TX-SC's SLI) Team Green is going to have to knock it out of the park on this next Titan. I'm not upgrading until the next Titan, as it would be a fools errand to do so.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gaming Prodigy*
> 
> I'm calling this one right now, for all of you who are going to sell your Titan X's on Shill Bay for pennies on the dollar to upgrade to the Small Pascal 1080, you are going to incredibly pissed when the Pascal Titan comes out. After the Titan X debacle with 980Ti's out benching them (And I own 2 TX-SC's SLI) Team Green is going to have to knock it out of the park on this next Titan. I'm not upgrading until the next Titan, as it would be a fools errand to do so.


Micro center replacement plan


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Micro center replacement plan


I had one for sale before the announcement but got cold feet. So I delisted it. Now I'm thinking I can be very patient and pick a second TX up on the Bay or from a member here later on down the road, when the prices really fall. I'm not going 4K anytime soon. VR after the wars are over.


----------



## Badass1982

I took the decision to take my cards off of eBay. I will just wait and save money for BIG pascal (or even Volta if I can wait that long) I wasn't getting any bites at 770$ and that's just too much of a loss to be making on them for me!


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badass1982*
> 
> I took the decision to take my cards off of eBay. I will just wait and save money for BIG pascal (or even Volta if I can wait that long) I wasn't getting any bites at 770$ and that's just too much of a loss to be making on them for me!


For a used card, it seems $550 is the most people will go now.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Those of you selling/contemplating selling: Are you not getting the performance you want out of the Titan X? Or are you selling just to have latest and greatest??


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Funny thing is, from what I have seen in leaked DX12 benches, it's looking more like a sideways step. Assuming they are legit. Small gains at best. All the major gains are in VR. And if these people are not on the VR bandwagon, it's not much of an upgrade. Better waiting for big pascal. But, they can do as they please.


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> For a used card, it seems $550 is the most people will go now.


Dudes, where the heck are you getting these numbers? Maybe I'm in denial, but looking at ebay *SOLD* listings the prices range between $750 and $950. The 4 cards that went for $500 were sold from Kazakhstan, that's guaranteed fraud.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Dudes, where the heck are you getting these numbers? Maybe I'm in denial, but looking at ebay *SOLD* listings the prices range between $750 and $950. The 4 cards that went for $500 were sold from Kazakhstan, that's guaranteed fraud.


Most likely they were best offers. If a seller accepts the best offer, it will still show the price they were asking. You'll never know how much they paid for. Look at all the ones now. No one is bidding more than $600


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Most likely they were best offers. If a seller accepts the best offer, it will still show the price they were asking. You'll never know how much they paid for. Look at all the ones now. No one is bidding more than $600


Hm, factual evidence vs assumptions. Allrighty then.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-TITAN-X-12GB-/111990238896?hash=item1a13236eb0:g:GVYAAOSwSclXLnY8

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GTX-Titan-X-/182118356787?hash=item2a67199733:g:6GsAAOSwn9lXKWIX

Sure there are listings lower, but with a lot of time left, that's how auctions tend to work.

Also, sold listings - http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=nvidia%20gtx%20titan%20x&LH_Complete=1&LH_Sold=1&rt=nc&_trksid=p2045573.m1684


----------



## Gaming Prodigy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Micro center replacement plan


That's great for defective hardware that is under $500, so you might be able to swap out your 780's, however I'm talking about Titan X's here







The SC's retailed for $1150 a card.


----------



## Gaming Prodigy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gaming Prodigy*
> 
> That's great for defective hardware that is under $500, so you might be able to swap out your 780's, however I'm talking about Titan X's here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SC's retailed for $1150 a card.


PS, I'm just messing with you


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Hm, factual evidence vs assumptions. Allrighty then.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-TITAN-X-12GB-/111990238896?hash=item1a13236eb0:g:GVYAAOSwSclXLnY8
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/GTX-Titan-X-/182118356787?hash=item2a67199733:g:6GsAAOSwn9lXKWIX
> 
> Sure there are listings lower, but with a lot of time left, that's how auctions tend to work.
> 
> Also, sold listings - http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=nvidia%20gtx%20titan%20x&LH_Complete=1&LH_Sold=1&rt=nc&_trksid=p2045573.m1684


There's no point to point this out to me. Look at the dates of the bids. 5 days ago.


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badass1982*
> 
> I took the decision to take my cards off of eBay. I will just wait and save money for BIG pascal (or even Volta if I can wait that long) I wasn't getting any bites at 770$ and that's just too much of a loss to be making on them for me!


But it's like a car in that these things aren't investments. We are using and abusing them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Hm, factual evidence vs assumptions. Allrighty then.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-TITAN-X-12GB-/111990238896?hash=item1a13236eb0:g:GVYAAOSwSclXLnY8
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/GTX-Titan-X-/182118356787?hash=item2a67199733:g:6GsAAOSwn9lXKWIX
> 
> Sure there are listings lower, but with a lot of time left, that's how auctions tend to work.
> 
> Also, sold listings - http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=nvidia%20gtx%20titan%20x&LH_Complete=1&LH_Sold=1&rt=nc&_trksid=p2045573.m1684


There are a lot of uninformed buyers out there, and still others who simply must have the TITAN X now for whatever reason. Prices will be coming down. That much is a certainty. The issue here is people think these cards, or any computer hardware they love, are investments. Holy cow are they not ever investments.


----------



## xarot

I am holding on to my Titan Xs because I have been very happy with the performance. Both are under water, and playing trough the Witcher 3 (for ~4 months) last year was awesome. I am just going to enjoy the cards as much as possible and possibly when the next Titan will be launched I'll upgrade again. I rather have yesteryears's high end hardware in my rig if 1080 is not the 'big chip' anyway.

PC parts are hardly an investment, I think that this is one of my main hobbies where money just gets burned. There are more expensive hobbies out there...this is not one of them. I rarely even sell my old parts and rather give them to my family if I don't need them anymore. Well my other hobby is running and it only costs a lot of socks and ~200 € shoes every 1-2 years...lol.









If you don't want to lose a lot of money with this hobby you'd need to stick to mainstream because parts are cheaper and can be sold for less damage. Just my opinion...like my old friend said he always gets a mainstream card and then he will be able to upgrade every year.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> I am holding on to my Titan Xs because I have been very happy with the performance. Both are under water, and playing trough the Witcher 3 (for ~4 months) last year was awesome. I am just going to enjoy the cards as much as possible and possibly when the next Titan will be launched I'll upgrade again. I rather have yesteryears's high end hardware in my rig if 1080 is not the 'big chip' anyway.
> 
> PC parts are hardly an investment, I think that this is one of my main hobbies where money just gets burned. There are more expensive hobbies out there...this is not one of them. I rarely even sell my old parts and rather give them to my family if I don't need them anymore. Well my other hobby is running and it only costs a lot of socks and ~200 € shoes every 1-2 years...lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't want to lose a lot of money with this hobby you'd need to stick to mainstream because parts are cheaper and can be sold for less damage. Just my opinion...like my old friend said he always gets a mainstream card and then he will be able to upgrade every year.


go big or go home I guess?


----------



## lordkahless

Hello,

I have a pair of EVGA TItan X's that one card is stable at around 1400mhz on the core and +250mhz on the memory (don't remember what that boosts too). The second card is only good for about 1370 on the core and the same on the memory. This is with 110% power target, max fan speed (I game with headphones) and good case cooling. They rarely see much over 60C under a heavy load. Consequently the lower overclocking card holds back the higher overclocking card, the better one does have a higher ASIC value. My question is it worth it to add additional voltage to get a higher overclock for gaming? Or should I just be happy with where they are at.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordkahless*
> 
> My question is it worth it to add additional voltage to get a higher overclock for gaming? Or should I just be happy with where they are at.


Imo a difference of 30 MHz isn't going to be noticeable at all. I would settle for the lower speed and keep the voltage lower especially since summer will be approaching. You could use a bios with the stock 1.237v that gives you an increased power target, as in my experience the stock power limit is such a hindrance for the Titan X in certain games.

Otherwise what you have is fine I'd say







.


----------



## OGM3X

Holding on to my titan x


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

An interesting read:-

http://wccftech.com/nvidia-geforce-gtx-1080-4k-gaming-performance/

But I think I'll wait for the next Titan before I decide whether to upgrade or not!!!


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Interesting fake benchmark deleted?


----------



## lordkahless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Imo a difference of 30 MHz isn't going to be noticeable at all. I would settle for the lower speed and keep the voltage lower especially since summer will be approaching. You could use a bios with the stock 1.237v that gives you an increased power target, as in my experience the stock power limit is such a hindrance for the Titan X in certain games.
> 
> Otherwise what you have is fine I'd say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks for the advice. I think your probably right, leaving it where its at probably makes the most sense. Especially on air cooling.

Does putting a modded bios onto stock cooler make sense?


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Interesting fake benchmark deleted?


I can't open the page either.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> I can't open the page either.


It was a fake benchmark that's since been deleted.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Interesting fake benchmark deleted?


Yeah it seems to have magically disappeared, LOL

It was fun for a short while. JICYMI the 1080 was shown to be 30 FPS higher than the 980Ti on average. The 1080 was clocked at 2100 MHz, with no specs on what the 980 Ti was running at, (stock speeds most likely tho). So it was not really a true comparison, but it seemed to have fooled a few people!!!


----------



## tconroy135

I'll be surprised if there is a reason to upgrade to the 1080. Maybe the very best custom cards will be slightly faster than the X, but I wonder if there will be any advantage with both cards reasonably overclocked.


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> I'll be surprised if there is a reason to upgrade to the 1080. Maybe the very best custom cards will be slightly faster than the X, but I wonder if there will be any advantage with both cards reasonably overclocked.


This is definitely starting to look like the case. The Nvidia event really wanted to make you think the 1080 is twice the speed as a Titan X. And that from what I've seen a few members dig up is likely far from the truth. Not surprising and is relieving to me.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terreos*
> 
> This is definitely starting to look like the case. The Nvidia event really wanted to make you think the 1080 is twice the speed as a Titan X. And that from what I've seen a few members dig up is likely far from the truth. Not surprising and is relieving to me.


The big NVIDIA deception is always performance per watt; which I find really annoying because, to be honest, I'm not to worried about paying my power bill each month and I suspect most people paying 600-1000$ on a GPU feel similarly.


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> The big NVIDIA deception is always performance per watt; which I find really annoying because, to be honest, I'm not to worried about paying my power bill each month and I suspect most people paying 600-1000$ on a GPU feel similarly.


yeah no kidding. Oooooooooo I saved an extra $2.55 this month cuz of a new video card. I hope this is the case until big pascal comes. The TX needs to reign just a bit longer


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> The big NVIDIA deception is always performance per watt; which I find really annoying because, to be honest, I'm not to worried about paying my power bill each month and I suspect most people paying 600-1000$ on a GPU feel similarly.


I don't care about the power cost. I do care about the heat, so from that perspective more performance per watt is definitely a good thing.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terreos*
> 
> This is definitely starting to look like the case. The Nvidia event really wanted to make you think the 1080 is twice the speed as a Titan X. And that from what I've seen a few members dig up is likely far from the truth. Not surprising and is relieving to me.


AFAIK, Nvidia never said twice as fastIn their own slides they said twice as powerful as the GTX 980. Obviously if Nvidia said twice as powerful as the GTX 980, it can't by definition be twice as powerful vs the Titan X, in something other then very cherry picked metrics. Even their current page compares to the GTX 980: http://www.geforce.com/hardware/10series/geforce-gtx-1080 only small table here is the actual slide deck from the show: http://www.anandtech.com/Gallery/Album/4853#19 shows twice as powerful the 980 SLI, not Titan X. The next slide just says faster then Titan X. Of course outperforming a 980 in SLI will also mean it outperforms a Titan X.

Personally I expect it will outpace the Titan X. Not sure why it would be relieving if its not quicker. I would have thought the more it crushes the Titan X the better, means the bigger cards will be that much better which can only be a good thing! Either way hopefully we find out soon









Spent all day Yday benchmarking my Titan X in various games, benchmarks @ different OC's so hopefully with everything else in my system the same in terms of speed, be a good test to compare against when I get the 1080.


----------



## Hilpi234

The reviewer of the german Tom's Hardware, said in a short post on the 3dcenter.de forum, the shown 2114 Mhz are quiet low even on air and it was definately not a golden Sample.

He said in a later post, nearly all of the leaked benches were made with premature drivers...


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> AFAIK, Nvidia never said twice as fastIn their own slides they said twice as powerful as the GTX 980. Obviously if Nvidia said twice as powerful as the GTX 980, it can't by definition be twice as powerful vs the Titan X, in something other then very cherry picked metrics. Even their current page compares to the GTX 980: http://www.geforce.com/hardware/10series/geforce-gtx-1080 only small table here is the actual slide deck from the show: http://www.anandtech.com/Gallery/Album/4853#19 shows twice as powerful the 980 SLI, not Titan X. The next slide just says faster then Titan X. Of course outperforming a 980 in SLI will also mean it outperforms a Titan X.


He said "faster than 980 SLI", but SLI never scales 100% so if we take 65% scaling of SLI as average and give some room, it is like 170% of a 980, maybe. 170% of 980... which might come around to 25% faster than TitanX.









By all calculations and available info I think stock vs stock, 1080 should be - at best - 25% faster than TitanX.

However, while TitanX can clock up to 1500ish under water, I expect 1080 to clock up to 2400-ish with the same cooling. That's about 50% overclock for both cards. In the end, 25% more performance is there. Theoretically.
In case of TitanX overclocking to 1.5GHz, thats easy, 150% performance. With 1080 that at 1733 gives 125%, overclocking to 2144 should give ~150% too, making that 1080 running at 2144 gives equal performance to what TitanX gives running at 1500MHz. Overclocking further to possibly 2.4 GHz, 1080 should be giving insane 73% more performance where TitanX is probably stuck on 1500-1600 at best.
So the air cooled 1080 gives the same performance as watercooled TitanX and 25% more on ice-cold stock. Overclocked under water to 2.4 GHz 1080 should be better than TitanX by up to 15%, giving 173% performance compared to 150% performance of a 1,5GHz TitanX. I seriously doubt 16nm silicon will go higher than 2.4 GHz, but I may be wrong as well, we might get more than 2.6 GHz which would place 1080 performance back to 187% of base TitanX performance or back to 25% advantage.

If it is true that we can get 15-25% more performance, do we need or want 25% more performance?

If your game runs at 30 FPS with TitanX, it would run at 38 FPS with 1080.
If your game runs at 45 FPS with TitanX, it would run at 56 FPS with 1080.
If your game runs at 50 FPS with TitanX, it would run at 63 FPS with 1080.
If your game runs at 55 FPS with TitanX, it would run at 69 FPS with 1080.
If your game runs at 60 FPS with TitanX, it would run at 75 FPS with 1080.
If your game runs at 70 FPS with TitanX, it would run at 88 FPS with 1080.

So it really depends on what will happen and how numbers will play. At the theoretical max (my calc) of 25% there is a significant gain if you're having issues with running games and get 50 FPS now. Anything less will not really be useful since it won't break the 60 FPS barrier. Anything higher is a bonus and will make it more future-proof.

If TitanX can now be sold for $500 and if you want to buy 1080, that's $200 more. If you want to sell 1080 when 1080Ti is out, that'll probably put 1080 to be worth something like $500, which is $200 lost again. Is it better to sell TX now for $500, buy 1080 and sell for $500 again or to sell TitanX for $300 (same loss) when 1080Ti/newTitan is out? Will TitanX be worth $300 in Q1 2017? Well, since it is around 1070 price which is $400-450, I think $300 is a fair asking for a used card of that performance, even with an eventual price drop.

As far as I care, TitanX runs whatever I need at either 60 FPS or less than 30 FPS (5K) so with 15-25% promise I don't find much incentive to go for 1080 and will probably wait for new Titan or 1080Ti or Vega at later time since, judging by possible core configuration, a 1080Ti might bring us at least 3840 cores, which is 50% more than 1080 and that translates to stock clock 25% more than overclocked Titan or 187% of the base performance. Overclock that kind of beast by 50% and you get almost 3X performance of the stock TitanX or 2X performance of the overclocked one.









We can also say that there is a chance of Nvidia rearchitecturing GP100 by removing FP64 cores and filling that space with FP32, making it a 5632+ FP32 cores card... running that insane amount on 1733 is a huge LOL of 2.75x stock clock for stock clock versus TitanX, but it is a bit unlikely to happen...

And just to slow down - 1080 might be a lower gain than 25% so take this with a huge grain of salt.


----------



## Hilpi234

Yes but your assumption is based upon those premature Leaks... i do not believe, that a Pascal core is slower than a Maxwell core, atleast the same Speed.

This would make a 1080 @ 1733 as fast, as your 1500 mhz Titan...


----------



## dboythagr8

What do you guys believe is the appropriate resale value of the Titan X with respect to the 1080?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> If TitanX can now be sold for $500 and if you want to buy 1080, that's $200 more. If you want to sell 1080 when 1080Ti is out, that'll probably put 1080 to be worth something like $500, which is $200 lost again. Is it better to sell TX now for $500, buy 1080 and sell for $500 again or to sell TitanX for $300 (same loss) when 1080Ti/newTitan is out? Will TitanX be worth $300 in Q1 2017? Well, since it is around 1070 price which is $400-450, I think $300 is a fair asking for a used card of that performance, even with an eventual price drop.


HOLY CRAP MAN! If you're THAT worried about losing a few hundred, then buying high end video cards is NOT for you!


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> HOLY CRAP MAN! If you're THAT worried about losing a few hundred, then buying high end video cards is NOT for you!


I am not; It's irrelevant to me since I don't actually pay for my graphics cards as I am provided with those to work with, but I did drop that in with all the theorycrafting.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hilpi234*
> 
> Yes but your assumption is based upon those premature Leaks... i do not believe, that a Pascal core is slower than a Maxwell core, atleast the same Speed.
> 
> This would make a 1080 @ 1733 as fast, as your 1500 mhz Titan...


Almost for sure we know that core vs core at the same clock GM200 is better. Personally, I'm certain that 1500 MHz Titan is faster than stock (1733) 1080.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> What do you guys believe is the appropriate resale value of the Titan X with respect to the 1080?


$500 or less seems fair.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Almost for sure we know that core vs core at the same clock GM200 is better. Personally, I'm certain that 1500 MHz Titan is faster than stock (1733) 1080.
> *$500 or less seems fair*.


I disagree, there is still the 12gb of vram on the Titan-X. That keeps the value up compared to the used prices of the 980ti.

edit...

Also the Titan-X is 4-way sli capable, 1080 is only 2-way sli capable:

*http://forums.evga.com/Nvidia-only-supports-up-to-SLI-on-10-series-cards-m2477545-p3.aspx#2477871*

Although the most I'd run myself is two-way because of the not so good driver support past that.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I disagree, there is still the 12gb of vram on the Titan-X. That keeps the value up compared to the used prices of the 980ti.
> 
> edit...
> 
> Also the Titan-X is 4-way sli capable, 1080 is only 2-way sli capable:
> 
> *http://forums.evga.com/Nvidia-only-supports-up-to-SLI-on-10-series-cards-m2477545-p3.aspx#2477871*
> 
> Although the most I'd run myself is two-way because of the not so good driver support past that.


I see. What price would you suggest then? $699?


----------



## BigMack70

Well the good news is that now that there's viable Titan X replacements coming in for $400 or less in the GTX 1070, I'm less concerned about frying my cards... 1.27V BIOS here I come!!!!!


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Well the good news is that now that there's viable Titan X replacements coming in for $400 or less in the GTX 1070, I'm less concerned about frying my cards... 1.27V BIOS here I come!!!!!


I'm sure looking forward to actual benchmarks on this 1070. It might be faster than the three or four guys out there who run box stock clocks on their TX, it'll be interesting to see how it stacks up vs OCd TXs. Also not convinced you'll be able to ever buy one at less than the FE price, so we'll see.

FWIW, I've been running a 1.274v bios (actually Sheyster's 1.281v) since 7-16-2015. Just posted my highest scores with the cards a little while back in the Red vs Green challenge, the added volatage doesn't seem to have degraded them that I can tell.


----------



## toncij

What BIOS is generally used with AIO watercooling? I'm running EVGA-SC-425 modified BIOS from the very start, but not sure if it can go high enough for AIO water. On max air I can run it at 1460MHz boost with +56mV voltage through PrecisionX. Further than that load pushes it over 80°C so I can't go higher atm with air cooler.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> I am not; It's irrelevant to me since I don't actually pay for my graphics cards as I am provided with those to work with, but I did drop that in with all the theorycrafting.


so you make a big post about saving on cost but don't pay for your cards








Stanta must bring them in a sack at xmas for free


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> so you make a big post about saving on cost but don't pay for your cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stanta must bring them in a sack at xmas for free


You do realize that post is not about saving on cost? It's theorycrafting on performance differences. The cost part is there simple because it's logical to discuss it. Most people don't work with GPUs and can't get them as a working tool (free in a sense, although I do manage my project budgets).


----------



## GRABibus

Running the 1.28V Sheyster Bios with stock air cooling on ASUS TITAN X would be a bad idea, right ?


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Running the 1.28V Sheyster Bios with stock air cooling on ASUS TITAN X would be a bad idea, right ?


I did for one evening, right before I mounted the waterblocks to the cards. They hit 80°C pretty quickly.

I think I'd use one of the lower voltage bioses, or use water.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I did for one evening, right before I mounted the waterblocks to the cards. They hit 80°C pretty quickly.
> 
> I think I'd use one of the lower voltage bioses, or use water.


Did you measure Vrm temps ?


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Did you measure Vrm temps ?


No, I already had the waterblocks/backplates. I just wanted to run the cards long enough to make sure they worked before putting them on water. Sheyster specifically mentions that that bios isn't really a good choice for air cooling. I think Maxwell benefits more from better cooling than more voltage, and Sheyster made a few lower voltage bioses that operate the same - maybe one of those would be a better choice if you are stuck on using air cooling.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> No, I already had the waterblocks/backplates. I just wanted to run the cards long enough to make sure they worked before putting them on water. Sheyster specifically mentions that that bios isn't really a good choice for air cooling. I think Maxwell benefits more from better cooling than more voltage, and Sheyster made a few lower voltage bioses that operate the same - maybe one of those would be a better choice if you are stuck on using air cooling.


Thank you.
I already run with Sheyster Bios 1.237V.
I will stick to it


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Thank you.
> I already run with Sheyster Bios 1.237V.
> I will stick to it


i'm running the 1.256v version on my stock TX and I'm able to be stable at 1474mhz core, where I was stable at 1409mhz with the 1.237v version. Temps still haven't hit over 75C while gaming and hit 76C when benching.

Got a couple of PM's......the $750 deal I made for my TX fell through right when I was at the post office to ship it. The buyer e-mailed me frantically to cancel the deal (included a link to the new cards). I did, so I'm hanging on to it for now


----------



## jdq1412

Hello can someone help me, im getting an error trying to flash my bios on my titan x.

Untitled.png 26k .png file


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdq1412*
> 
> Hello can someone help me, im getting an error trying to flash my bios on my titan x.
> 
> Untitled.png 26k .png file


You need to use nvflash --protectoff command first.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveTA1983*
> 
> i'm running the 1.256v version on my stock TX and I'm able to be stable at 1474mhz core, where I was stable at 1409mhz with the 1.237v version. Temps still haven't hit over 75C while gaming and hit 76C when benching.
> 
> Got a couple of PM's......the $750 deal I made for my TX fell through right when I was at the post office to ship it. The buyer e-mailed me frantically to cancel the deal (included a link to the new cards). I did, so I'm hanging on to it for now


I am stable at 1425MHz with bios 1.237V.
With Bios 1.256V, I am stable below 1450MHz...So no real improvement versus 1.237V.
I will stay with 1.237V then.


----------



## Hilpi234

http://videocardz.com/59882/nvidia-geforce-gtx-1080-3dmark-overclocking-performance

I guess you have to calculate again...


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hilpi234*
> 
> http://videocardz.com/59882/nvidia-geforce-gtx-1080-3dmark-overclocking-performance
> 
> I guess you have to calculate again...


Makes a decent chart to compare my results against I have noted in my testing to compare to the 1080 when I get it:

*My Titan X*
Stock: 1316 Mhz / 7010 - Overclocked: 1474 / 8010 Mhz
Firestrike: 18596 / 20800
Extreme: 8830 / 9721
Ultra: 4488 / 4917
*
1080*
Stock: NA / 2100
Firestrike: 21828 / 226456
Extreme: 10367 / 12921
Ultra: 4998 / 6332

From that graph on graphics score alone looks like the 1080 at stock is a wash or slightly ahead of my Titan X @ 1474 Mhz (8010Mhz on the memory) Overclocked however it seems to handily outpace my card.

Looks good


----------



## Hilpi234

But the stock Results, are still based upon the first leaked scores... ~15% clock increase cannot increase your score by ~20%


----------



## Radox-0

Meh waits to be seen how it pans out, hopefully it's true as performance looks good, but will believe the data when I see proper reviews / have it in my hands. Also hard to infer proper results from leaked data as they do not specifically mention clock speeds for the lowest run. In one graph looks like the lowest it reached was 1600 or so MHz.


----------



## Hilpi234

This was my highest score on Water, it was not stable at all... @ ~1540

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5187991

If you compare it to the 6232, it would seem, the Pascal Cores are still scale like Maxwell...

The score is ~14% higher and it is also ~14% increase in Cores x Clock


----------



## unreality

so from my calculations a (on air) overclocked 1080 is about 15% faster than a overclocked titan x (on water). not bad. still keeping the titan though till the big chip.

i really hope nvidia wont gimp maxwell with their drivers like they did with kepler though.


----------



## BigMack70

I personally just don't think ~20% performance improvement - even ~30% if we assume Paschal matures over time with drivers - is worth the hassle and expense of an upgrade. Titan X for me until the big chip drops and I can get something more like a 70%+ performance boost.

I'd probably feel differently if I wasn't getting good performance in games, but so far I'm getting 4k60 or better at max settings in everything...


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> I personally just don't think ~20% performance improvement - even ~30% if we assume Paschal matures over time with drivers - is worth the hassle and expense of an upgrade. Titan X for me until the big chip drops and I can get something more like a 70%+ performance boost.
> 
> I'd probably feel differently if I wasn't getting good performance in games, but so far I'm getting 4k60 or better at max settings in everything...


I just did a post with a GPU-Z screenshot of a stock 1080. An OC'd Titan X or 980ti Kicks the hell out of it in everything besides texture fillrate

I too am waiting for the "big guys"


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hilpi234*
> 
> http://videocardz.com/59882/nvidia-geforce-gtx-1080-3dmark-overclocking-performance
> 
> I guess you have to calculate again...


That's great.
I think I am gonna buy one GTX 1080








It will be at 650€ (599USD).


----------



## BrushyBill

Did anyone ever come up with a Titan X bios that dynamically changed voltage from stock idle voltages up to the 1.28v mark? I am running two Aquacomputer blocks with active backplates and never have an issue with temps. But I've never run the Cyclops 1.28v bios for longer than a couple of benchmarks do to not wanting any long term issues.

It's been a little while since I've been here on the forums and since a year or so has passed since most of the Bios have been out and running, I'm curious to know if anyone still runs the 1.28v/1.27v Bios 24/7 or if people were eventually having issues with that. Also as my initial question went. Did anyone figure out a dynamic voltage bios mod?

I just tried the lilchronic mod3 and mod10 which really did nothing for me. Actually thought they may be dynamic for a second. But did not seem that way at all. Any info on this would be great. Thanks ahead of time!

EDIT: I've basically just been running the standard EVGA HC bios this entire time. But I 'm thinking about skipping this generation Green and Red team cards so I want to go ahead and push these two TX to just under their limits.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> Did anyone ever come up with a Titan X bios that dynamically changed voltage from stock idle voltages up to the 1.28v mark? I am running two Aquacomputer blocks with active backplates and never have an issue with temps. But I've never run the Cyclops 1.28v bios for longer than a couple of benchmarks do to not wanting any long term issues.
> 
> It's been a little while since I've been here on the forums and since a year or so has passed since most of the Bios have been out and running, I'm curious to know if anyone still runs the 1.28v/1.27v Bios 24/7 or if people were eventually having issues with that. Also as my initial question went. Did anyone figure out a dynamic voltage bios mod?
> 
> I just tried the lilchronic mod3 and mod10 which really did nothing for me. Actually thought they may be dynamic for a second. But did not seem that way at all. Any info on this would be great. Thanks ahead of time!
> 
> EDIT: I've basically just been running the standard EVGA HC bios this entire time. But I 'm thinking about skipping this generation Green and Red team cards so I want to go ahead and push these two TX to just under their limits.


Hello

The lilchronic mod 3 and mod 10 bios should allow to adjust voltage from 1.174 -1.274v. But they are finicky depending on the card. Some people say they work fine and some say they don't.

I also came up with a new bios that keeps the stock voltage table. so you can adjust voltage from 1.174v - 1.25v depending on your card that could be 1.243v or 1.23v

lilchronicsmod.zip 150k .zip file


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The lilchronic mod 3 and mod 10 bios should allow to adjust voltage from 1.174 -1.274v. But they are finicky depending on the card. Some people say they work fine and some say they don't.
> 
> I also came up with a new bios that keeps the stock voltage table. so you can adjust voltage from 1.174v - 1.25v depending on your card that could be 1.243v or 1.23v
> 
> lilchronicsmod.zip 150k .zip file


Thanks I'll actually check this out now. since I'm back into screwing with Bios again... Ha!! I created a few a while back myself, but lost them when the flash stick I had them on died. Been so long since I've messed with these cards I figured I would look around here again before starting any of my own tweaking.

Thanks again Man!! Will try this out now.

EDIT: I just went back to the EVGA HC, I can get a good 1535Mhz core off both cards in SLI. No reason trying to up the voltage so much more for negligible fps gains, since I mainly just game. Hitting 1565 core on both cards at 1.28v/1.27v isn't bad, but that's not much more than what I can hit on the stock Hydro Copper Bios.

Thanks for the reply and Bios though. Was definitely worth checking out.


----------



## TK421

So what's the final verdict on selling the titans and buying the 1080? Yes or hold?


----------



## steveTA1983




----------



## rauf0




----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> So what's the final verdict on selling the titans and buying the 1080? Yes or hold?


how can anyone really answer this for you as it is all speculation on performance and also no one knows your likes, dislike and situation!


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveTA1983*


:|


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> So what's the final verdict on selling the titans and buying the 1080? Yes or hold?


We'll know for sure soon enough. I know people are starting to back off buying the old cards now so it may be hard to sell for a good price anyway.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

I am holding off for now. If prices fall off too much, they will go into a dedicated [email protected] rig till they die. But, I am really waiting for TI and Titan on big Pascal. 1080 looks like a mostly sidestep not an upgrade to me.


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> :|


I don't get it. If you're not happy about the position others are taking, then why not make the decision yourself? Why ask in the first place?

Most of us here will at least wait for a reputable site to review the 1080 before making the decision.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> I don't get it. If you're not happy about the position others are taking, then why not make the decision yourself? Why ask in the first place?
> 
> Most of us here will at least wait for a reputable site to review the 1080 before making the decision.


I'm just so confused on what to do now.


----------



## jdq1412

Im still getting the same error even after using nvflash --protectoff command.

Untitled.png 26k .png file


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdq1412*
> 
> Im still getting the same error even after using nvflash --protectoff command.
> 
> Untitled.png 26k .png file


Are you follow the instructions from the first post?

Here was a guy with a similar problem.
Bgaming
http://www.overclock.net/t/1513920/official-nvidia-gtx-980-owners-club/7100_50#post_23634578
http://www.overclock.net/t/1513920/official-nvidia-gtx-980-owners-club/7100_50#post_23634612
check this out.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x/0_50


----------



## almrender

hey guys,
I'm looking for someone to help benchmark our render farm against a Titan X. Basically, we'd be giving you a few files which you'd need to run in Blender software (it's free to use). Usually a render will take from a few minutes up to a few hours, wherein you just leave your machine running (can be done overnight). There will probably be 5-10 of these renders and we pay $5 for each.
Sorry for reaching out of the blue, our Titan X machine is currently getting upgraded and so we need someone to help this weekend. If you have some time and willing to help - pm me, so I can provide details.


----------



## bfedorov11

I am jumping ship but I have other reasons. Sli support is trash right now. I want a single card. I'll never again have an sli setup. I have a vive; there is zero sli support in vr right now. I want to down size and go back to air cooling. If I can trade 2 TX for one custom pcb hybrid 1080, so be it. If I didn't have a vive, I would keep them though.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *almrender*
> 
> hey guys,
> I'm looking for someone to help benchmark our render farm against a Titan X. Basically, we'd be giving you a few files which you'd need to run in Blender software (it's free to use). Usually a render will take from a few minutes up to a few hours, wherein you just leave your machine running (can be done overnight). There will probably be 5-10 of these renders and we pay $5 for each.
> Sorry for reaching out of the blue, our Titan X machine is currently getting upgraded and so we need someone to help this weekend. If you have some time and willing to help - pm me, so I can provide details.


I'm up for it, shoot me a PM.


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> I am jumping ship but I have other reasons. Sli support is trash right now. I want a single card. I'll never again have an sli setup. I have a vive; there is zero sli support in vr right now. I want to down size and go back to air cooling. If I can trade 2 TX for one custom pcb hybrid 1080, so be it. If I didn't have a vive, I would keep them though.


Same. I actually jumped months ago when I sold my second Titan X to a friend. I've had SLI configs since the 580, and every Titan iteration. I will not be doing it again for Titan Pascal. Being on a single card has actually been refreshing as things just _work_. It's extra annoying to see how support for SLI has declined in recent AAA games, and leaving it up to devs in DX12 is also asking for non existent support. Oh well, gg.


----------



## Hilpi234

Same here. 1 fast card is still the best thing to have, if you want to play new games, on release day.









If it is 20% faster in the end, it is still worth it... would be enough to jump from 55 to 65 Fps in some games and even with gsync, I still notice the drop below 60...


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> You do realize that post is not about saving on cost? It's theorycrafting on performance differences. The cost part is there simple because it's logical to discuss it. Most people don't work with GPUs and can't get them as a working tool (free in a sense, although I do manage my project budgets).


Yeah True its just all theory about what we think. How much faster the cost, the resale value..

I don't think they will sell for much less now, then they are now in 6 months once all the panic selling calms down
Titans do hold the value well

I sold one after a year for £800 only paid £980
Look for the Tian 1 the cheapest is £400 on ebay they are 3 year old cards
People will still buy them for top money..
I dont know if its the Brand Titan people just want them..

Lots of people will be looking for one more Titan X to buy to go SLI in 6 months
Rather then Sell there Titan X and buy 2 new Titan X-2s its alot of money when he could pick up a nice T-X for £500 say
mite not be as many for sale..
I think i read the market well. one member took my advice and sold got good money before the price drop with the 1080 reveal


----------



## steveTA1983

I'm so confused. Here is a GPU-Z pic of my max 24/7 stable overclock of my TX


How does the stock 1080 beat it????


There is nothing on the 1080 that matches the TX. I just don't get how it can be faster


----------



## carlhil2

Aggressive clocks, faster ram, new arch?


----------



## Hilpi234

Gpu Z only reports performance of the Ref. clock 1607 Mhz ...

you could also clock your card 150-200 Mhz down, to compare them...



1400 @ Stock Voltage and 25Mhz below yours, if I add the 4 Voltage Steps.

They used Gpu Z 8.7 this Version does not even know the real specs...


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Aggressive clocks, faster ram, new arch?


Running PCI-E 3.0 instead of 2.0?


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Running PCI-E 3.0 instead of 2.0?


i just noticed I was running in 2.0 lol. Switched it in bios just now and am running more benches


----------



## steveTA1983

^
Well, setting it to 3.0 got me anywhere between 5-10% better bench scores than 2.0, cool


----------



## toncij

You're probably still slower than 1080. And then, 1080 is not overclocked there. It can air-cool 2,1GHz, yours is under water. 1080 under water might easily go up to 2,4GHz. - It seems the card is generally faster and that won't change.







Eventually, we only need benchmarks to see how much; is it 25%, 20%, 10% or 5%. Judging by 3DMark, it might be ~20%.


----------



## jaKalaKn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> so from my calculations a (on air) overclocked 1080 is about 15% faster than a overclocked titan x (on water). not bad. still keeping the titan though till the big chip.
> 
> i really hope nvidia wont gimp maxwell with their drivers like they did with kepler though.


Hey man .. By "big chip" do mean Volta in 2018 or the 1080Ti or the next Titan X or whatever??


----------



## Jayboy83

I'm a little confused to where all these benchmarks for the 1080 are coming from. If it hasn't been released anywhere yet are these tests likely to be accurate? Or is it like the new car thing.....a prototype hatchback gets made, looks amazing with 600bhp and will be as fast as a supercar. Then it's released and has half the power and is just like all the others.
I'm quite new to being involved with new computer parts releases and in my experience with everything else, early figures are usually massively exaggerated just to get the early interest for preorders and guaranteed sales


----------



## carlhil2

Don't worry, you will know the real deal in 2 days.....


----------



## jaKalaKn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayboy83*
> 
> I'm a little confused to where all these benchmarks for the 1080 are coming from. If it hasn't been released anywhere yet are these tests likely to be accurate? Or is it like the new car thing.....a prototype hatchback gets made, looks amazing with 600bhp and will be as fast as a supercar. Then it's released and has half the power and is just like all the others.
> I'm quite new to being involved with new computer parts releases and in my experience with everything else, early figures are usually massively exaggerated just to get the early interest for preorders and guaranteed sales


I'm inclined to agree with you but if the jump to a new architecture is significant enough, as early indications suggest, then we could have a decent 20% increase over the TX. I'm hoping u right though as I bought 2 TX's last year and not that keen on a new build just yet..... Lol!!! Who am I kidding, I'm always up for a new build!!! ??


----------



## steveTA1983

Just installed the new driver that came out 5/13. To my surprise, I actually got a mild bump in performance all around, like 1-5% depending on what program. Nice


----------



## dentnu

Hi now that the 1080 is being released I got all hyped up and listed my TX for sale. After giving a few days and seeing no more making me any offers nor buying it and having to reduced the price quite a bit more than what I wanted to get for it. I think I am just going to hang on to it and wait till Nvidia releases the pascal titan. Its been a long time since I visited this thread and there are alot of pages to read. Can someone please tell me what would be the best modded bios to use on the TX ? I also read the last few pages and saw someone mention that the EVGA HC bios was really good. Can someone also provide a link to the EVGA HC bios as it was not list in the OP post. I am planing using a modded bios to see how much more I can push my TX. Thanks


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dentnu*
> 
> Hi now that the 1080 is being released I got all hyped up and listed my TX for sale. After giving a few days and seeing no more making me any offers nor buying it and having to reduced the price quite a bit more than what I wanted to get for it. I think I am just going to hang on to it and wait till Nvidia releases the pascal titan. Its been a long time since I visited this thread and there are alot of pages to read. Can someone please tell me what would be the best modded bios to use on the TX ? I also read the last few pages and saw someone mention that the EVGA HC bios was really good. Can someone also provide a link to the EVGA HC bios as it was not list in the OP post. I am planing using a modded bios to see how much more I can push my TX. Thanks


I flashed the HC modded bios to my EVGA SC, and it's fantastic!! It is found in the "ultimate" bios pack on first page (I'm using the 1.256v one on my SC w/reference cooler, temps haven't gone over 74C when gaming for me yet


----------



## dentnu

I also would like to get a backplate for my TX since I will be overclocking it quite a bit. Would like to get some protection and cooling for the ram chips and vrm etc. Can someone please recommend me a good backplate or what would be the best way to keep the ram chips and vrm cool ? I was looking at the EK-FC Titan X Backplate is that one any good ? Thanks


----------



## dentnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveTA1983*
> 
> I flashed the HC modded bios to my EVGA SC, and it's fantastic!! It is found in the "ultimate" bios pack on first page (I'm using the 1.256v one on my SC w/reference cooler, temps haven't gone over 74C when gaming for me yet


Awesome thanks for the quick reply will give it a shot.


----------



## TK421

Titan up for sale 640 usd if anyone wants it


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dentnu*
> 
> I also would like to get a backplate for my TX since I will be overclocking it quite a bit. Would like to get some protection and cooling for the ram chips and vrm etc. Can someone please recommend me a good backplate or what would be the best way to keep the ram chips and vrm cool ? I was looking at the EK-FC Titan X Backplate is that one any good ? Thanks


The EVGA backplate is only $25 or so, I'm not sure an EK will mount to the stock cooler if you don't have an EK waterblock.


----------



## dentnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> The EVGA backplate is only $25 or so, I'm not sure an EK will mount to the stock cooler if you don't have an EK waterblock.


Yea the Evga one was my first thought but I was just told by Jacob from Evga that they are no longer making the TX backplate. I have my card on the Next kraken waterblock so its not on the stock cooler. I am going to do some more research and see if the EK backplate would fit without the waterblock. I saw a video on youtube and don't think there should any issues but now you got me second guess myself.Are there any more other options beside those two ?


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dentnu*
> 
> Yea the Evga one was my first thought but I was just told by Jacob from Evga that they are no longer making the TX backplate. I have my card on the Next kraken waterblock so its not on the stock cooler. I am going to do some more research and see if the EK backplate would fit without the waterblock. I saw a video on youtube and don't think there should any issues but now you got me second guess myself.Are there any more other options beside those two ?


Buy my TX and it comes with an extra EVGA backplate


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Buy my TX and it comes with an extra EVGA backplate


Why would someone want an extra? You only need one. I'll buy it from you for $500


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Why would someone want an extra? You only need one. I'll buy it from you for $500


605 maybe?


----------



## steveTA1983

Just ran Firestrike Ultra and regular Firestrike (4K and 1080p). My OC'd Titan X scored 5004 (barely edging the stock 1080) in ultra and 17,073 in the regular. If the result of the 3DMark posted is real, I gather that a 1080 will crush a TX at 1080p, but will be roughly the same at 4k. Since a TX can handle anything at 1080p now anyways, looks like a wash card to card unless you're benching. Bringing it all together, at 1080p, a stock 1080 is 20-25%faster than a OC'd Titan X, but at 4K, it's practically equal (the gtx1080 dominates 1080p lol)


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveTA1983*
> 
> Just ran Firestrike Ultra and regular Firestrike (4K and 1080p). My OC'd Titan X scored 5004 (barely edging the stock 1080) in ultra and 17,073 in the regular. If the result of the 3DMark posted is real, I gather that a 1080 will crush a TX at 1080p, but will be roughly the same at 4k. Since a TX can handle anything at 1080p now anyways, looks like a wash card to card unless you're benching. Bringing it all together, at 1080p, a stock 1080 is 20-25%faster than a OC'd Titan X, but at 4K, it's practically equal (the gtx1080 dominates 1080p lol)


How does the TX beat the 1080 in 4K? Nvidia will cripple the drivers so you can't fully utilize that power.


----------



## rauf0

12GB vs 8GB, slower Hz, older tech won't change that in high res. we need more vram. I'm not going to step back.

Tomb Raider screen 10 000x4000 pix took all 12GB...

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7041/26905981456_4b7254d7c7_o.jpg


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rauf0*
> 
> 12GB vs 8GB, slower Hz, older tech won't change that in high res. we need more vram. I'm not going to step back.
> 
> Tomb Raider screen 10 000x4000 pix took all 12GB...
> 
> https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7041/26905981456_4b7254d7c7_o.jpg


You're an exception. I don't see the fascination with chasing down that many pixels, it's dumb. 8GB is plenty for majority of configs. Especially if you're not ham fisted with the multi sampling.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You're an exception. I don't see the fascination with chasing down that many pixels, it's dumb. 8GB is plenty for majority of configs. Especially if you're not ham fisted with the multi sampling.


I play games maxed out, go big or go home (we're in the titan x thread for gods sake)


----------



## rauf0

Sure it's just screen, and not everyone wish to take it in such resolution.
So let's pick few games in 4K (only basic AA)

Division, Batman, Dying Light, GTA V *>6GB*
Lords of Fallen, Shadow of Mordor *>7GB*
COD BO3 *>10GB*

Really no reason no exchange my happy watercooled TX for anything less than next 1080Ti (10-12GB) or Titan XX (16-20?)


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rauf0*
> 
> Sure it's just screen, and not everyone wish to take it in such resolution.
> So let's pick few games in 4K (only basic AA)
> 
> Division, Batman, Dying Light, GTA V *>6GB*
> Lords of Fallen, Shadow of Mordor *>7GB*
> COD BO3 *>10GB*
> 
> Really no reason no exchange my happy watercooled TX for anything less than next 1080Ti (10-12GB) or Titan XX (16-20?)


I agree with you. I was amazed at how much memory COD BO3 used when i monitored it.

On another note, if you look at EVGA's website, they have a little chart with the performance of the 1080 vs 980. the 1080 is x3 more powerful than the 1080 in VR, but 1.50-1.75x more powerful in the 2 games benched. So, it is doubtful that a stock 1080 is going to be much more powerful, if any, than a 980ti or titan x (especially at 4K) unless its heavily overclocked


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveTA1983*
> 
> Just ran Firestrike Ultra and regular Firestrike (4K and 1080p). My OC'd Titan X scored 5004 (barely edging the stock 1080) in ultra and 17,073 in the regular. If the result of the 3DMark posted is real, I gather that a 1080 will crush a TX at 1080p, but will be roughly the same at 4k. Since a TX can handle anything at 1080p now anyways, looks like a wash card to card unless you're benching. Bringing it all together, at 1080p, a stock 1080 is 20-25%faster than a OC'd Titan X, but at 4K, it's practically equal (the gtx1080 dominates 1080p lol)


I messed up. The I scores I posted was the total score, not the graphics score measured in the tests. My graphics score for regular Firestrike was 21696, <1% slower than the stock 1080. For Firestrike ultra, I scored 5114, or 2.3% faster than the stock 1080. So, a nicely overclocked 980ti or Titan X is equal to a stock 1080. FWIW, I'm using the Maxair 1.256v bios and my clocks are 1478mhz core and 3935mhz memory


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveTA1983*
> 
> I messed up. The I scores I posted was the total score, not the graphics score measured in the tests. My graphics score for regular Firestrike was 21696, <1% slower than the stock 1080. For Firestrike ultra, I scored 5114, or 2.3% faster than the stock 1080. So, a nicely overclocked 980ti or Titan X is equal to a stock 1080. FWIW, I'm using the Maxair 1.256v bios and my clocks are 1478mhz core and 3935mhz memory


If a high oc TX is similar to stock 1080 on firestrike ultra, imagine what the 1080 with high oc would do!


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> If a high oc TX is similar to stock 1080 on firestrike ultra, imagine what the 1080 with high oc would do!


It will destroy a OC'd TX. However, for the most part, overclock results are not gaurenteed. I'm waiting for the new Titan or ti model because those are going to be nuts!


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> If a high oc TX is similar to stock 1080 on firestrike ultra, imagine what the 1080 with high oc would do!


but even with a high OC, it will still not be a true 4K card (max settings including max AA)


----------



## Scotty99

Nvidia ceo said 1070 is faster than titan x and people in here are still questioning if they are going to upgrade to the 1080 lol. I am not trying to goose any of you but come on guys, 1080 is going to be a massive performance boost and you should be ready to sell your cards for ~300 bucks.


----------



## rauf0

And this has been said by the guy with "should i upgrade my i5 2500 or not?"









No offence man


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rauf0*
> 
> And this has been said by the guy with "should i upgrade my i5 2500 or not?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No offence man


If that was aimed at me i cant even recall asking that question. WTB titan x 300 pst.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Nvidia ceo said 1070 is faster than titan x and people in here are still questioning if they are going to upgrade to the 1080 lol. I am not trying to goose any of you but come on guys, 1080 is going to be a massive performance boost and you should be ready to sell your cards for ~300 bucks.


it is not going to be a massive performance boost to people that have decent video cards now. If you are getting 60 to 80 fps at ultra settings now you will not notice a bump. Now if you have a old card it will be a big boost!!


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> it is not going to be a massive performance boost to people that have decent video cards now. If you are getting 60 to 80 fps at ultra settings now you will not notice a bump. Now if you have a old card it will be a big boost!!


Somehow I hope this to be true, and the titan would have a bit more lifespan until the big pascal release.


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Somehow I hope this to be true, and the titan would have a bit more lifespan until the big pascal release.


it will have life. Per my tests at least, just OC the hell out of it and you'll be tied with a stock 1080


----------



## toncij

One leaked test earlier showed 1080 to be faster in 1080, but slower in 4K. Significantly both.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Here it comes...30 minutes until NDA expires on the 1080 reviews.


----------



## rauf0

Stock GTX1080 vs Titan X in 4K ar. 20% advantage.


----------



## Mr-Dark

First GTX 1080 review out!

http://www.pcpop.com/view/2/2763/2763166_all.shtml


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Somehow I hope this to be true, and the titan would have a bit more lifespan until the big pascal release.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveTA1983*
> 
> it will have life. Per my tests at least, just OC the hell out of it and you'll be tied with a stock 1080


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rauf0*
> 
> Stock GTX1080 vs Titan X in 4K ar. 20% advantage.


Guys what does this % faster actually mean??? if you are getting above 60 to 80fps on ultra settings do you think you are going to see or notice a difference with a 20% or even a 50% increase?? just dont believe you will be able to see or feel a difference. sure difference with artificial benchmarks but real life???


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Guys what does this % faster actually mean??? if you are getting above 60 to 80fps on ultra settings do you think you are going to see or notice a difference with a 20% or even a 50% increase?? just dont believe you will be able to see or feel a difference. sure difference with artificial benchmarks but real life???


my thoughts exactly


----------



## Radox-0

Guru 3D review is out also, in English: http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/nvidia_geforce_gtx_1080_review,1.html


----------



## rauf0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveTA1983*
> 
> my thoughts exactly


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Guys what does this % faster actually mean??? if you are getting above 60 to 80fps on ultra settings do you think you are going to see or notice a difference with a 20% or even a 50% increase?? just dont believe you will be able to see or feel a difference. sure difference with artificial benchmarks but real life???


Lower temps, smother medium fps, however as review state
Quote:


> However, if you have such a 980/980 Ti/Titan X you probably are not going to upgrade. It's the owners of the GPU generation before that or 970 and lower that will benefit from a product like this the most.


----------



## TK421

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/nvidia_geforce_gtx_1080_review,26.html

Rip titan


----------



## BigMack70

1080 = Titan X + 30% it would seem... nice

still waiting for big pascal


----------



## Pandora's Box

Sticking with my Titan X...glad I didnt sell. Good luck to those that try to sell TitanX/980Ti now. Resale value just took a huge dump I bet.


----------



## hht92

Yea dont sell your cards, we must wait for big pascal with HBM2, i bet the 1080 will be another 980 story (980 came out and after 8 months became obsolete).


----------



## steveTA1983

well it's official. A nicely OC'd TitanX will be +/- 1-5% of a stock 1080. They'll trade blows back and forth all day


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hht92*
> 
> Yea dont sell your cards, we must wait for big pascal with HBM2, i bet the 1080 will be another 980 story (980 came out and after 8 months became obsolete).


With micro center's replacement plan I don't think that would be an issue at all lol


----------



## Radox-0

I think its pretty decent performance. Of course the high end cards will be a lot more fun. But gap is abit bigger then I imagined between a Titan X / 980Ti and 1080. That result vs the 980SLI config in Witcher 3 is pretty awesome, would be nice to see other similar benchmarks.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveTA1983*
> 
> well it's official. A nicely OC'd TitanX will be +/- 1-5% of a stock 1080. They'll trade blows back and forth all day


For now. I'd expect driver maturity on the new architecture to take stock 1080 to 10-20% faster than OC'd Titan X in time.

RIP resell value for people hoping to upgrade


----------



## romanlegion13th

so how much faster is the card in 4K? seems alot faster in 1080p
but 4K is where people really care


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> so how much faster is the card in 4K? seems alot faster in 1080p
> but 4K is where people really care


~30% faster in 4k


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> For now. I'd expect driver maturity on the new architecture to take stock 1080 to 10-20% faster than OC'd Titan X in time.
> 
> RIP resell value for people hoping to upgrade


on the bright side, the OC'd 980ti's and TX's will more than likely still kill the 1070, so atleast these cards still have a year or two before they really start suffering performance issues in games


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> ~30% faster in 4k


Seems to be 24% faster not bad

Would like to see some OC scores from this and the T-X

Dont know if 24% is worth upgrading from a T-X


----------



## rauf0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveTA1983*
> 
> well it's official. A nicely OC'd TitanX will be +/- 1-5% of a stock 1080. They'll trade blows back and forth all day


in full HD only, both cards +200MHz

Witcher 3 25%
ROTR 22%
Hitman 27%
3dmark 46%
http://www.purepc.pl/karty_graficzne/test_geforce_gtx_1080_pascal_karta_graficzna_nowej_generacji?page=0,15

GTAV 26% in 4K
http://pclab.pl/art69068-31.html


----------



## toncij

1080 FE 900€ in Europe compared to 650€ for 980Ti - 40% more money for up to 30% more performance.


----------



## kingofsorrow

The "X" was kinda a hint at the dead end.


----------



## Playboyer670

Benchmarks show the 1080s minimum fps is almost same or more than the avg fps of the titan x. That is impressive.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingofsorrow*
> 
> The "X" was kinda a hint at the dead end.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playboyer670*
> 
> Benchmarks show the 1080s minimum fps is almost same or more than the avg fps of the titan x. That is impressive.


Seems like some people come to troll T-X owners

But T-X owners have been at the top of the tree for 14 months when this card hits.. So i think every one got there moneys worth..

Glad the 1080 is 20-30% faster but i will wait for a Ti or Titan in 2017


----------



## Playboyer670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> Seems like some people come to troll T-X owners
> 
> But T-X owners have been at the top of the tree for 14 months when this card hits.. So i think every one got there moneys worth..
> 
> Glad the 1080 is 20-30% faster but i will wait for a Ti or Titan in 2017


I sold my titan x back in may 6th to get the 1080 and so far no regrets. Can't wait to get my hands on one.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> Seems to be 24% faster not bad


That's not how the math works. The T-X is 24% slower than the 1080 but the 1080 is 30% faster than the Titan X (1/0.76 = 1.31)

Rather or not an upgrade is worth it (assuming you have the money) depends on if you:
1) Just want the latest and greatest. If so, upgrade.
2) Have games where the Titan X does not give you satisfactory performance. If so, upgrade.


----------



## unreality

I think most people here have their TX under water. PCGamesHardware (Germany) did some sweet tests with a 1080 vs. a full OCed TX (1500/8400).

Heres an example:


Link here http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Nvidia-Geforce-Grafikkarte-255598/Specials/Benchmark-Test-Video-1195464/2/

I feel really bad for people selling their TX with a loss for a 1080







Lets see what a 1080 can do under water, but i still think we have the real king of gpus and not some gimped half chip.


----------



## Playboyer670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> I think most people here have their TX under water. PCGamesHardware (Germany) did some sweet tests with a 1080 vs. a full OCed TX.
> 
> Heres an example:
> 
> 
> Link here http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Nvidia-Geforce-Grafikkarte-255598/Specials/Benchmark-Test-Video-1195464/2/
> 
> I feel really bad for people selling their TX with a loss for a 1080


Based of this one benchmark you say?


----------



## unreality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playboyer670*
> 
> Based of this one benchmark you say?


There are more tests there. Wolfenstein: The Old Blood with a TX is even 28% faster than a 1080. some other games its "just 10%".

And still 12GB vram is the real deciding factor here!


----------



## Playboyer670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> There are more tests there. Wolfenstein: The Old Blood with a TX is even 28% faster than a 1080. some other games its "just 10%".
> 
> And still 12GB vram is the real deciding factor here!


Check this out


----------



## Playboyer670

It's not just about avg fps take minimum fps into account too.


----------



## unreality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playboyer670*
> 
> Check this out


Well the 1080 is not a bad card per se. I just wanted to add, that a watercooled TX is still king till we see watercooled 1080 benches. Imho "upgrading" from a TX to a 1080 is a really bad move so far.

regrading the video benches: interesting but i dont see any clocks for the TX or 980Ti which makes the benchmark kinda lame for overclockers like us


----------



## Playboyer670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> Well the 1080 is not a bad card per se. I just wanted to add, that a watercooled TX is still king till we see watercooled 1080 benches. Imho "upgrading" from a TX to a 1080 is a really bad move so far.
> 
> regrading the video benches: interesting but i dont see any clocks for the TX or 980Ti which makes the benchmark kinda lame for overclockers like us


I sold my TX with a ek water block for $675







Lol got too excited about the 1080 probably could have sold it for more but oh well. I'll be getting mine from EVGA and pray to god that the 1080Ti or what ever bigger card comes out within 90 days so I can upgrade via the EVGA step-up program if it qualifies.


----------



## Playboyer670

By the way I'm aiming towards VR gaming so I guess the 1080 is a good move.


----------



## SteezyTN

For all the people who use a 60hz monitor, and possibly under 4K; why upgrade to the 1080 for a few extra FPS? You're most likely already getting 60FPS. Seems ridiculous to sell cards and take a $4-500 loss for a card with minimal improvement. Of course the money from the TX would cover the $599 cost, but still seems ridiculous.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> For all the people who use a 60hz monitor, and possibly under 4K; why upgrade to the 1080 for a few extra FPS? You're most likely already getting 60FPS. Seems ridiculous to sell cards and take a $4-500 loss for a card with minimal improvement. Of course the money from the TX would cover the $599 cost, but still seems ridiculous.


I agree 100% I dont think you will be able to tell a difference in games for a year or longer...


----------



## ocvn

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Nvidia-Geforce-Grafikkarte-255598/Specials/Benchmark-Test-Video-1195464/2/

Nice benches vs [email protected] inc 6k and 8k display.


----------



## johnadams

https://gyazo.com/672ef911f0e132687c1e85d07a5aaef1

I'm pretty happy to see that my TX with a conservative 1450/8000 OC was able to slightly edge out the 1080 in Fire Strike Extreme according to the Guru3d results. Looks like I will be holding off until the Pascal Ti/Titan.


----------



## Playboyer670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnadams*
> 
> https://gyazo.com/672ef911f0e132687c1e85d07a5aaef1
> 
> I'm pretty happy to see that my TX with a conservative 1450/8000 OC was able to slightly edge out the 1080 according to the Guru3d Fire Strike Extreme results. Looks like I will be holding off until the Pascal Ti/Titan.


----------



## johnadams

I don't understand the link. Are you showing me that a stock 1080 is faster than a stock TX? That is pretty obvious to anyone who looked at any review.


----------



## NapalmV5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rauf0*
> 
> Sure it's just screen, and not everyone wish to take it in such resolution.
> So let's pick few games in 4K (only basic AA)
> 
> Division, Batman, Dying Light, GTA V *>6GB*
> Lords of Fallen, Shadow of Mordor *>7GB*
> COD BO3 *>10GB*
> 
> *Really no reason no exchange my happy watercooled TX for anything less than next* 1080Ti (10-12GB) or *Titan* XX (16-20?)


rise of the tomb raider ~9gb

same here


----------



## evmota21

Guys I know this question is kinda outdated but, is there a way to increase my 1.274 volts that I am getting with my Titan X?


----------



## bfedorov11

Got rid of my cards two this week







I already miss them.

TX seems very close. Looks like it is only ~5% higher in 4k. I wish there was a bench with an overclocked TX.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evmota21*
> 
> Guys I know this question is kinda outdated but, is there a way to increase my 1.274 volts that I am getting with my Titan X?


No.. only hard voltage mod. I did it, but it was pointless. Maxwell likes cold, not voltage.


----------



## ocvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> Got rid of my cards two this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already miss them.
> 
> TX seems very close. Looks like it is only ~5% higher in 4k. I wish there was a bench with an overclocked TX.


My link above. Can use gg trans to E. With ttx 1500, ttx over 1080 stock most of benches.


----------



## jdq1412

Hello guys, I have a titan x SC with the hybrid kit, my asic score is 80% and my Temps never reach 50 degrees while under load and yet I can't get a decent overclock. After 1470mhz my card crashes. That's 80mhz core clock increase and 0mhz memory clock increase, if I increase memory clock it will crash. How do I get a higher stable of out of my card, I do have a custom bios and increasing voltage doesn't seem to resolve the issue.


----------



## Radox-0

ead.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> Got rid of my cards two this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already miss them.
> 
> TX seems very close. Looks like it is only ~5% higher in 4k. I wish there was a bench with an overclocked TX.
> No.. only hard voltage mod. I did it, but it was pointless. Maxwell likes cold, not voltage.


If you got a decent price on them, I would not worry







1080 while not the best thing since sliced bread (brown of course) looks like a solid card still and if you don't make an overall loss, not a bad thing I say.

I got rid of my three and got a solid price on them and pretty happy with the decision and will be getting the 1080 as a place holder until the Pascal Titan is out, better performance (for my usecase) and pocketing cash is a win win. Though there is something tempting me to go back to the titan X, love the black reference shroud, does that make me a weirdo?


----------



## romanlegion13th

Im happy with one T-X i can wait untill next year for Big Titan $
Not been doing much gaming


----------



## 1wayjonny

I agree with other posting its also about the memory, I remember specfic settings in GTA V @ 4K that kicked me over 12GB. The speed of the 1080 is there and its no doubt a nice upgrade buts its not that much faster and I could not imagine having only 8GB of memory.

That being said I would like to ask for advice on as of today's date what is the best BIOS to flash for the TitanX? I am using the reference straight from Nvidia. I read the front page and there is 1700+ pages on this forum and wanted to see what is the best all around BIOS for my card to start with?

I heard the cyclops3 was good but its older and saw this one: "lilchronic-mod10", any advice would be helpful.

Thanks


----------



## Scotty99

Games use memory depending on how much you have...yall should know this by now.


----------



## rauf0

While RAM can be managed with swap/page file (like in hungry Forza Apex using mostly 10GB), exceeding VRAM cause stutters and freezes finally crashing.
8GB is not bad, definitly bettter than 6 but...it's still clearly less than 12 gigs. Not a problem with 1080p but could be at anything higher like 2K, 4K, triple or VR.


----------



## seross69

I wonder why so many people in this thread that does not have a TX and has not had one??


----------



## kingofsorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I wonder why so many people in this thread that does not have a TX and has not had one??


I have 2. An I feel Huang' poo on mah head.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingofsorrow*
> 
> I have 2. An I feel Huang' poo on mah head.










That'll teach you to never give Huang so many dollars.







Most people will make the same mistake with 1080.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingofsorrow*
> 
> I have 2. An I feel Huang' poo on mah head.


Why?? Do not understand this.. Still great cards and can play any game at ultra settings


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1wayjonny*
> 
> I agree with other posting its also about the memory, I remember specfic settings in GTA V @ 4K that kicked me over 12GB. The speed of the 1080 is there and its no doubt a nice upgrade buts its not that much faster and I could not imagine having only 8GB of memory.


That was a bug. It was effectively doubling the expected RAM utilization, IIRC.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingofsorrow*
> 
> I have 2. An I feel Huang' poo on mah head.


I had 4 and sold them and got a 980 ti til release of pascal Titan then realized that it would too long for evga to release the hydrocopper so for now I bought one cause 980 ti is just not right after running a quad. I can see myself getting a 2nd one soon sigh.


----------



## WaXmAn

http://www.overclock-and-game.com/news/pc-gaming/46-gtx-1080-what-s-not-being-discussed


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaXmAn*
> 
> http://www.overclock-and-game.com/news/pc-gaming/46-gtx-1080-what-s-not-being-discussed


That piece just sounds like drivel from your average member on here. It's marketing, not propaganda.


----------



## traxtech

Looks like it's the usual needs a custom bios with water block to kick ass.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Why?? Do not understand this.. Still great cards and can play any game at ultra settings


Agree, especially with SLI cards, there's no game that I know of that it could not run well, at least at 1440p. Better to enjoy these cards while they are still relevant.







and unless NVIDIA cripples the drivers or something, I think these will be relavant for a long time.


----------



## xTesla1856

Kinda sorta glad I sold my TX's for a profit hehe







GTX 1080 is a beast no denying that, but if I still had my Titans, no way I'd be selling them. I'd wait for big Pascal and possibly the 1080Ti AIB cards. Just IMAGINE an EVGA GTX 1080Ti Classy or Hybrid. Those will be the mind-bending beasts IMO. I on the other hand am now in the red camp, and waiting for Vega. Should be fun times ahead.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Looks like the prices ares still around the £600 mark in the UK so no drop since yesterday

I think Titans will hold there money still


----------



## Tim Drake

Okay so I have two related questions. I'm going to be getting a Titan X but of course i want to give the back of the card better cooling. What thickness of thermal pads do I need to use if i'm installing the stock nvidia GTX 980 backplate? 0.5mm?

Also what about the ones on the top of the card under the base plate, would that be 1mm?


----------



## Infrasonic

Add me to the list of Titan X owners. Picked up a used EVGA Titan X SC that had an EK waterblock installed already.

Using it watercooled in a custom loop.

Haven't overclocked it yet. Seems to do the job just fine....for now.


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tim Drake*
> 
> Okay so I have two related questions. I'm going to be getting a Titan X but of course i want to give the back of the card better cooling. What thickness of thermal pads do I need to use if i'm installing the stock nvidia GTX 980 backplate? 0.5mm?
> 
> Also what about the ones on the top of the card under the base plate, would that be 1mm?


I'd stay away from aftermarket pads if they are 1mm, might be too firm and not compress well when you screw down the plate. Stock pads are 1mm, but you might be ok with 0.5 or even 1.5 if they compress well.

Also, if you're adding a water block, then most likely you won't be able to use that backplate. They usually offer dedicated backplates compatible with the water block.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrasonic*
> 
> Add me to the list of Titan X owners. Picked up a used EVGA Titan X SC that had an EK waterblock installed already.
> 
> Using it watercooled in a custom loop.
> 
> Haven't overclocked it yet. Seems to do the job just fine....for now.


Nice did you get it cheap? With all the panic selling?

seems all the people who sold the T-X cheap are regreting it now


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> Nice did you get it cheap? With all the panic selling?
> 
> seems all the people who sold the T-X cheap are regreting it now


im lucky my sale fell through (a day after announcement). I'll be holding out patiently till the big chips. Even though I "sold" it for 750, I still would feel like a schmuck for doing a lateral upgrade.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

It looked like a side step from the get go before the reviews hit. People are so easily swayed these days.


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> It looked like a side step from the get go before the reviews hit. People are so easily swayed these days.


i guess you can call it wishful thinking


----------



## romanlegion13th

I sold one of my cards to some guy for £800 2 weeks before the reveal.. I did only use one card so im happy with my Titan X untill the next Titan
I will buy only one this time as i wont need to for 4K im sure the Titan $$$ will be a beast just like the Titan X


----------



## SteezyTN

It's funny seeing all these people wanting to sell their TX (or who have already sold it), and finding out that there isn't a huge improvement, then wanting to go back to the TX.


----------



## steveTA1983

Did some more testing on my OC'd Titan X (benching). It literally traded blows with the stock 1080. There was NOTHING I could find in all the different game and other benchmarks that the 1080 beat it by more than 2-3%. Some times the Titan even won by 2-3%. The only one that made a somewhat significant difference was the new Hitman DX12 benchmark. I scored a 91.3FPS, and the 1080 got 107FPS.


----------



## traxtech

I sold my titan x with block for $1400 AUD, the 1080 will be less than 1000 aud so i'm happy.

Still wondering if it's worth waiting for the AIB cards though, considering how lackluster the reference pcb power delivery is


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> I sold my titan x with block for $1400 AUD, the 1080 will be less than 1000 aud so i'm happy.
> 
> Still wondering if it's worth waiting for the AIB cards though, considering how lackluster the reference pcb power delivery is


wait. The AIB cards will be able to provide better cooling


----------



## traxtech

Yeah better cooling and usually have better power delivery/vrms which the reference card is lacking after looking at tear downs etc.


----------



## Fiercy

So I just sow Dimitries video gameplay on DOOM and basically his 1080 clocked to 2000mhz in the same area is within the margin of error of my titan x performance clocked at 1400.

So I am like why people dump cards on eBay I don't get it??


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> So I just sow Dimitries video gameplay on DOOM and basically his 1080 clocked to 2000mhz in the same area is within the margin of error of my titan x performance clocked at 1400.
> 
> So I am like why people dump cards on eBay I don't get it??


So we could buy more for cheap!


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> So I just sow Dimitries video gameplay on DOOM and basically his 1080 clocked to 2000mhz in the same area is within the margin of error of my titan x performance clocked at 1400.
> 
> So I am like why people dump cards on eBay I don't get it??


Fool and money soon parted. I see zero reason to tear down my rig/loop for 1080. Less ram and similar performance. I buy upgrades. Not sidegrades.


----------



## ocvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> Yeah better cooling and usually have better power delivery/vrms which the reference card is lacking after looking at tear downs etc.


some reviews use third party cooling to keep the temp below 70 un FL, however the card it self wont OC more than 2100. As Tin from EVGA said, the TDP or temp are not the limit of 1080: http://forum.kingpincooling.com/showthread.php?t=3879

I think nvidia provide OC card already so it will be like Fury in AMD which can only OC like 10%.


----------



## skummm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Though there is something tempting me to go back to the titan X, love the black reference shroud, does that make me a weirdo?


Just saw a Titan X (EVGA SC) go on Fleabay with a full black EK block and backplate for £480.... bargain


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocvn*
> 
> some reviews use third party cooling to keep the temp below 70 un FL, however the card it self wont OC more than 2100. As Tin from EVGA said, the TDP or temp are not the limit of 1080: http://forum.kingpincooling.com/showthread.php?t=3879
> 
> I think nvidia provide OC card already so it will be like Fury in AMD which can only OC like 10%.


So the limitation is within the VRM temperature? Or general power delivery problem?


----------



## evmota21

Guys I currently have a Titan X and I am trying to sell it here in Mexico. I got a buyer and I want to sell it to him at 685 US dollars. Is it a good price? I am also doubting selling my Titan X because 1080 was not that great (FE) but I also want to make profit out of it.


----------



## Jayboy83

I'm really pleased with my last purchase....managed to bag myself a second Titan x, arctic storm edition with triple fans and water-cooled plate for £460! It's a freakin steal!!
The seller was a bit gutted as it was only 6 months old and standard cards are still selling at £5-600. I now think that the hype has passed that they may creep back to over £600


----------



## krel

The replacement for a Titan X is going to be either a 1080TI or a Titan P(ascal), not the 1080. It's a lot to spend on what's pretty close to a sidegrade (+15% perhaps?)


----------



## BigMack70

+10-30% performance (depending on your relative overclock on Titan X compared to what you can get on your 1080) is not worth losing 4GB of VRAM, IMO


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skummm*
> 
> Just saw a Titan X (EVGA SC) go on Fleabay with a full black EK block and backplate for £480.... bargain


Hah, prices are mental at the moment. I admit I dumped all my Titan X's but made a pretty penny on them, more then the 1080 costs, so will end up getting a slightly better card and pocketing cash. Plus I like new and Shiny







should be okay for a placeholder card me thinks









I also think the prices of the Titan X will bump up again slightly once people realise that its still a powerhouse of a card.


----------



## SteezyTN

If people no longer own a TX, while are they still in the TX Owners Thread???!?!!?


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Hah, prices are mental at the moment. I admit I dumped all my Titan X's but made a pretty penny on them, more then the 1080 costs, so will end up getting a slightly better card and pocketing cash. Plus I like new and Shiny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should be okay for a placeholder card me thinks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also think the prices of the Titan X will bump up again slightly once people realise that its still a powerhouse of a card.


I don't know if its worth buying all the extra water block and tearing down loop for me


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> If people no longer own a TX, while are they still in the TX Owners Thread???!?!!?


You cant talk about the card because you no longer own one?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> I don't know if its worth buying all the extra water block and tearing down loop for me


Yeah definitely not. If mine were in a loop and had blocks, would definitely have kept them for what is a marginal gain. Besides under water no doubt you can chuck a custom bios on the card and push it to pretty nice clocks.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Waiting for the big boys. The real question is if i should build another rig for a 24/7 folding machine with the TX cards, or sell them. Guess i have lots of time to ponder.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Waiting for the big boys. The real question is if i should build another rig for a 24/7 folding machine with the TX cards, or sell them. Guess i have lots of time to ponder.


I'd bet you have about a year to think about it.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> I'd bet you have about a year to think about it.


Hopefully around November - December.
And i might just pick up another titan x for sli with a HB sli bridge


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Hopefully around November - December.
> And i might just pick up another titan x for sli with a HB sli bridge


I suspect it depends on what AMD releases and when.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> I'd bet you have about a year to think about it.


Maybe. But that is fine. Its not like i need an upgrade.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> You cant talk about the card because you no longer own one?
> Yeah definitely not. If mine were in a loop and had blocks, would definitely have kept them for what is a marginal gain. Besides under water no doubt you can chuck a custom bios on the card and push it to pretty nice clocks.


I am a TX owner again until EVGA TX SC Hydro comes out!


----------



## mypickaxe

I thought you all might be interested in these benchmark numbers I've been putting together.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1600401/various-gtx-1080-reviews/1860#post_25177616

I'm comparing my overclocked TITAN X to an overclocked review sample, matching settings to settings based on reviews from various outlets. What you will find is, what many of us already know. That is, as the overclocks increase, the GTX 1080 lead shrinks. That "shrinkage" is not dedicated to 4K resolutions. I wanted to do this for the community, although I admit I'm not the only one who is validating review claims, but I wanted to do this because there are some overclocked 1080 benchmarks being compared to stock cooled TITAN X and reference 980 Ti boards.


----------



## ahnafakeef

But don't you guys think that the difference between a 1080 and a Titan X will only increase as Pascal sees significant performance increases via driver optimization? And even more so if Nvidia resorts to (allegedly) gimping Maxwell's performance?


----------



## Badass1982

Anybody have any somewhat accurate ideas as to when the consumer "big" pascal cards are likely to come out I think I'm gonna hold onto two of my Titan X's until then!


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> But don't you guys think that the difference between a 1080 and a Titan X will only increase as Pascal sees significant performance increases via driver optimization? And even more so if Nvidia resorts to (allegedly) gimping Maxwell's performance?


Not really, considering

A) GTX 1080 is meant as a 980 replacement
B) DX12 and Vulkan being closer to hardware means less chance for driver shenanigans.
C) Depends on the game.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badass1982*
> 
> Anybody have any somewhat accurate ideas as to when the consumer "big" pascal cards are likely to come out I think I'm gonna hold onto two of my Titan X's until then!


No but it would be wise to think they wouldn't release anything until at least this time next year, if not 18 months out.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> But don't you guys think that the difference between a 1080 and a Titan X will only increase as Pascal sees significant performance increases via driver optimization? And even more so if Nvidia resorts to (allegedly) gimping Maxwell's performance?


Either way it has less cores and 8GB of memory instead of 12.


----------



## tconroy135

The problem with the 1080 is that if you have a TX/980Ti it doesn't offer that significant performance boost that will allow you to make drastic settings changes in current games (not going to max out AA at 4k) or max future games. Honestly waiting for the T-Pascal allows NVIDIA to mature the drivers on the new architecture, but it also gives you the chance to see whether or not you wanna fork out ~1k or wait for the TI.


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> The problem with the 1080 is that if you have a TX/980Ti it doesn't offer that significant performance boost that will allow you to make drastic settings changes in current games (not going to max out AA at 4k) or max future games. Honestly waiting for the T-Pascal allows NVIDIA to mature the drivers on the new architecture, but it also gives you the chance to see whether or not you wanna fork out ~1k or wait for the TI.


this is exactly what I am doing. I "upgraded" from a 660ti to a 760 4gb SLI and it was a wash. Like 5% performance increase and I did t even notice it. Then I did a 780 to 970, and again, was just more or less a side grade. I'm using my Titan X till the big chips, as I know I'll only want to upgrade to it even if I got the 1080


----------



## traxtech

The only bonus on selling a titan x/980 ti would be to lose less money right now. Because when the big cards drop or get close to dropping the prices of said cards will drop even more.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> The only bonus on selling a titan x/980 ti would be to lose less money right now. Because when the big cards drop or get close to dropping the prices of said cards will drop even more.


You lose even more money overall if you sell your Titan X cards now, buy 1080s, then sell the 1080s and buy Pascal Titan/1080Ti...


----------



## traxtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> You lose even more money overall if you sell your Titan X cards now, buy 1080s, then sell the 1080s and buy Pascal Titan/1080Ti...


I guess i'm the exception then, i sold my titan x with waterblock for 1400 AUD a few weeks ago. 1080 will be less than that and they will surely hold value since price usually rises here after launch, so i'll be ahead slightly when big pascal hits.


----------



## SteezyTN

We know you sold them for 1400 AUD. No need to keep telling us in every post.


----------



## traxtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> We know you sold them for 1400 AUD. No need to keep telling us in every post.


Quite a few people have sold them for roughly this amount. You have to remember they jumped up in price to 1600-1700 after the initial 1499 wave because how stupid the mark up is here.

And i'll keep posting what i sold mine for, since everyone seems to be on the keep your titan x page and wait for big pascal. What, wait 6 months + and continue to lose money? Be smart about it at least. Cards will be worth way less than what you can sell them for right now at that point in time so sell now, buy something that is PROVEN to be quicker and then sell that card while you wait for big pascal. vs losing money every day you hold onto the older, slower card.

Only people who shouldn't sell are ones with waterblocks who can't get an amount close to a 1080.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> Quite a few people have sold them for roughly this amount. You have to remember they jumped up in price to 1600-1700 after the initial 1499 wave because how stupid the mark up is here.
> 
> And i'll keep posting what i sold mine for, since everyone seems to be on the keep your titan x page and wait for big pascal. What, wait 6 months + and continue to lose money? Be smart about it at least. Cards will be worth way less than what you can sell them for right now at that point in time so sell now, buy something that is PROVEN to be quicker and then sell that card while you wait for big pascal. vs losing money every day you hold onto the older, slower card.
> 
> Only people who shouldn't sell are ones with waterblocks who can't get an amount close to a 1080.


1st of all if we are worried about losing money we would not be buying these or any cards as it is always a losing game.

2nd why trade sideways. I am very happy with my cards and why would I get the 1080 and then get the Next titan makes a lot more since to just wait as performance wise you are not losing anything and for what I use them for I will actually get lower performance.

3rd of all the 1080 has not proven to be quicker that the titan x not by enough to talk about.. even so their is not enough gain to make it worth while. I am already getting avg of 60 to 80 on games I play how will I see a difference.

4th prices do a lot different in the USA than they do in Auz. plus we don't have our government adding such a big tax on them by import fees and also VAT. Very few people sold them for much more than 1000 in the past 6 months. only time you could make a profit was the first few months after they were released.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> Only people who shouldn't sell are ones with waterblocks who can't get an amount close to a 1080.


Perhaps this is solid advice in the Australian market, but in the US this is incredibly optimistic. The most you're going to sell a used Titan X for right now in the US is around $600, and $550 is probably more likely. If you manage to make the sale in such a way as to have no fees taken out (e.g. through the OCN marketplace, in-person sale, etc), AND you wait around until the 1080 is available for $600 instead of $700, AND you manage to avoid paying sales tax on your 1080, you effectively lose just the cost of shipping on the sidegrade from Titan X to 1080. OK that's not so bad, though it's a bit of a best-case scenario.

However, when the Pascal Titan // 1080 Ti come out, you are still going to lose money on the 1080. Resale of a used 1080 when big pascal comes out is likely to drop to somewhere in the ~$400 ballpark (and this assumes no real competition from AMD to drive prices down before then), particularly in this hypothetical scenario where the 1080 is available at $600. It is likely that the Titan X will be sellable for around $400 in a year. So you just went through a huge hassle to still lose another $200 on your graphics card value by the time big Pascal is out. The absolute best case value scenario is probably that a 1080 would resell for ~$100 more than a Titan X, if drivers improve the relative performance of the 1080.

So, if you can get the perfect storm of best-case-scenario circumstances surrounding the sale of your Titan X, purchase of a 1080, and future sale of your 1080, then you might achieve a relative savings of somewhere in the ballpark of $100-ish per card by the time you upgrade to big pascal.

I think that is uncertain and circumstantial enough to completely discredit your above statement in the US; the risk-reward is just not balanced in favor of switching from Titan X to 1080 on value alone. The only people who should be selling their Titan X cards are people who actually want a 1080 instead of a Titan X.


----------



## traxtech

My comments were more directed at countries like my own where the resale prices are often quite close to brand new prices, i often forget this forum is mainly U.S based lol

We pay way more for cards, but the re-sale value doesn't seem to drop drastically which is a double edged sword depending on what side of the fence you're on


----------



## jp7152

Could anyone please give some advice? I have a strange SLI bug.

When I first load a game it uses 98%-99% on each GPU, but if I ALT-TAB out then back in again the first GPU goes to about 70% while the 2nd stays at 99% and everything gets very jerky. I have noticed it on The Division and Heaven Benchmark.

Would anyone be able to give Heaven a try? I am using max settings and it uses 99% of both GPUs but if I alt tab out then back in again GPU1 drops <80% and won't come back up again until I reload Heaven.

I have tried DDU and reinstalling the drivers but had no luck. Thanks!


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jp7152*
> 
> Could anyone please give some advice? I have a strange SLI bug.
> 
> When I first load a game it uses 98%-99% on each GPU, but if I ALT-TAB out then back in again the first GPU goes to about 70% while the 2nd stays at 99% and everything gets very jerky. I have noticed it on The Division and Heaven Benchmark.
> 
> Would anyone be able to give Heaven a try? I am using max settings and it uses 99% of both GPUs but if I alt tab out then back in again GPU1 drops <80% and won't come back up again until I reload Heaven.
> 
> I have tried DDU and reinstalling the drivers but had no luck. Thanks!


I get the same thing in heaven as well. No fix I know about.


----------



## Jayboy83

Your pricing of selling up at 1400 aus dollars for your Titan x is basically the same as our prices in UK, I don't think you really get stung anymore than the rest of us, it's just the exchange rate.
Recently (last couple of weeks) the prices dropped to around £500 - £600 here so roughly 1200 australian or more.
No matter what card you own, it loses value. As soon as we bought them they lost value.... so Selling up a card thats already lost its bulk value to buy another at new retail price (which is the same money we'd probably get for the sale of the used Titan) will actually only end up losing you more, as that will also lose money straight away and then lose more after a year or so...probably ending up being worth less than the Titan x.
Just have to look at the old Titan prices compared to say.. the more recent 980. Old Titan is slower, but seems to sell for more money.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayboy83*
> 
> Just have to look at the old Titan prices compared to say.. the more recent 980. Old Titan is slower, but seems to sell for more money.


OG Titan has value for its Compute power that the Titan X doesn't have... the Titan X will not hold its resale value the same way the OG Titan did as the Titan X is only a gaming card.


----------



## Pandora's Box

IMO: Those talking about saving money in a Titan X thread need to re-evaluate buying Titan class cards.


----------



## jp7152

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> I get the same thing in heaven as well. No fix I know about.


Thanks very much. I was getting a little concerned something was wrong. I thought it was the same in The Division but just realised I was on Full Screen Windowed! Seems all OK now.


----------



## Badass1982

Random Question for anybody in here, regarding physx on titan X's : If i set one of my two Titan X cards to process physx, does it do that exclusively? Or will it still process graphics too?

I tried setting it to CPU but as soon as I apply it defaults it to my second TX (without the use this card exclusively for physx) being selected.

any ideas?


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> OG Titan has value for its Compute power that the Titan X doesn't have... the Titan X will not hold its resale value the same way the OG Titan did as the Titan X is only a gaming card.


Not really. Many compute tasks don't need FP64, but pretty much profit from TitanX wide bus and loads of frame buffer/VRAM. Rendering too.


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badass1982*
> 
> Random Question for anybody in here, regarding physx on titan X's : If i set one of my two Titan X cards to process physx, does it do that exclusively? Or will it still process graphics too?
> 
> I tried setting it to CPU but as soon as I apply it defaults it to my second TX (without the use this card exclusively for physx) being selected.
> 
> any ideas?


The GPU will perform its own PhysX unless you dedicate a GPU to PhysX processing. That is what that option is for. So if you are running a game that doesn't support SLI, but does support PhysX, that would be a good option, if the GPU is generally taxed 100% in that game. There may be only a handful of titles where this the case (Arkham Knight, for instance.)

Summing it up, it's best not to dedicate an entire TITAN X to PhysX. A single TITAN X is more than enough to handle its own processing of PhysX.


----------



## Badass1982

Nevermind I did a fresh install of my drivers and now the whole physx running on cpu thing is working. It must have been an issue with the drivers. So if I really want all my GPU power to be concentrating on rendering the game itself (not the physx portion) then just leaving it on CPU will suffice (however I'm pretty sure this prevents me from seeing advanced physx effects in games that support them)

For the time being I have it set to CPU, but I'm assuming this will prevent me from seeing full physx effects in games that support heavy physx. Should i chage it to one of the GPU's from CPU (or just leave it on AUTO)

Thanks again.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badass1982*
> 
> Nevermind I did a fresh install of my drivers and now the whole physx running on cpu thing is working. It must have been an issue with the drivers. So if I really want all my GPU power to be concentrating on rendering the game itself (not the physx portion) then just leaving it on CPU will suffice (however I'm pretty sure this prevents me from seeing advanced physx effects in games that support them)
> 
> For the time being I have it set to CPU, but I'm assuming this will prevent me from seeing full physx effects in games that support heavy physx. Should i chage it to one of the GPU's from CPU (or just leave it on AUTO)
> 
> Thanks again.


You dont want physx running on the CPU. It is significantly slower than gpu. Just leave it on auto and it will do it on what ever card works best for it. Usually card two. You can still run SLI and physx wont stop graphics grom running on both gpus. It will just do graphics and physx.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Hi All -

I am having a small issue with my graphics not rendering properly and blacking out sections in certain programs. It mostly happens whilst in the settings menu's in Windows 10 and Word, I had this problem before and thought it was DDU causing it, as this problem occurs after I have updated to a new NV driver. So I stopped using DDU and just used the clean install feature in the Nvidia driver update. The problem went away for a good while, but sadly it seems to have re-occured with the two latest 365 drivers. The problem disappears when SLi is disabled, but reappears as soon as SLi is enabled. I've tried switching the PhysX from Auto, to GPU, to CPU, but that does not seem to make a difference. I've just performed a clean windows install and everything was fine until after I installed the NV driver.

So does anyone know what's causing it and how to fix it please???

I made a short vid to show the exact problem.






Thanks for any help in advance


----------



## Prophet4NO1

I have had this issue come and go for years on a varity of hardware. Never found a root cause.


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Hi All -
> 
> I am having a small issue with my graphics not rendering properly and blacking out sections in certain programs. It mostly happens whilst in the settings menu's in Windows 10 and Word, I had this problem before and thought it was DDU causing it, as this problem occurs after I have updated to a new NV driver. So I stopped using DDU and just used the clean install feature in the Nvidia driver update. The problem went away for a good while, but sadly it seems to have re-occured with the two latest 365 drivers. The problem disappears when SLi is disabled, but reappears as soon as SLi is enabled. I've tried switching the PhysX from Auto, to GPU, to CPU, but that does not seem to make a difference. I've just performed a clean windows install and everything was fine until after I installed the NV driver.
> 
> So does anyone know what's causing it and how to fix it please???
> 
> I made a short vid to show the exact problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help in advance


I've seen this with VMWare from time to time. Since you know it goes away with SLI disabled, have you tried it without any of your Windows desktop customizations loaded? I see a fancy dock on your screen, for instance.


----------



## toncij

What BIOS is now suggested for a water cooled TitanX, but only GPU being water cooled (no backplate and no VRAM cooling the back side)?

I'm using a classic old 425W EVGA SC modified BIOS that was named "air max" at that time. With PrecisionX I can put up something like +158MHz on the GPU and it kinda works with like +62mV more voltage. I'd like to try higher. ASIC is 64%. Worth bothering?


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> I've seen this with VMWare from time to time. Since you know it goes away with SLI disabled, have you tried it without any of your Windows desktop customizations loaded? I see a fancy dock on your screen, for instance.


I removed the object dock and sadly it made no difference. I've tried removing several different programs, but sadly nothing changes and the problem still persists - thanks anyways.


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> What BIOS is now suggested for a water cooled TitanX, but only GPU being water cooled (no backplate and no VRAM cooling the back side)?
> 
> I'm using a classic old 425W EVGA SC modified BIOS that was named "air max" at that time. With PrecisionX I can put up something like +158MHz on the GPU and it kinda works with like +62mV more voltage. I'd like to try higher. ASIC is 64%. Worth bothering?


Check the first post in this thread. I would suggest trying the GM200-ULTIMATE-1281 from Sheyster. Read the directions regarding setting the GPU clock.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

I think I have solved this problem! I performed a repair install in Windows 10 and whilst I was reinstalling my programs I had to do a re-boot. When I got back to my desktop I got a notification that my system was SLi capable. As I had not installed an Nvidia driver, the only possible way my system got one was via windows update. So I looked in the programs and features list in the control panel and there was nothing there. So I figured that Windows 10 must automatically install a driver behind the scenes. I continued on until I finished installing all of my programs and then I used DDU to remove the NV driver which windows had installed.

I then created a system image and once that was done I installed the latest NV driver 368.19. And bingo everything is rendering properly with no black patches as shown before. Now this may be due to the latest driver being bug free? But what I suspect is happening is this; if you do not totally remove all of the driver which windows installs, then there may be some remnants left behind which are corrupting the new driver installation. As the windows driver is hidden and therefore an unknown commodity, using DDU is the best way to completely uninstall it and wipe the slate clean.

Well that's my theory but it seems pretty logical one to me, so If anyone else is having a similar problem, then give this method a go and hopefully you will be bug free like me!!!


----------



## steveTA1983

Just tried the new drivers released the other day. Got a nice little performance boost! My card at least easily takes the lead on the stock 1080

Firestrike-22097
Firestrike extreme-10443
Firestrike ultra-5023

Heaven benchmark ([email protected]) 107.4fps

Passmark score of 15554

From here on out, I'm going to be afraid to update drivers lol

On a bright note, considering a OC'd Titan X easily beats a 1070 and is pretty close (margin of error) to a stock 1080, I guess that means we should all be good for like 2-3 years before our cards start to really struggle with games at high/max settings


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveTA1983*
> 
> Just tried the new drivers released the other day. Got a nice little performance boost! My card at least easily takes the lead on the stock 1080
> 
> Firestrike-22097
> Firestrike extreme-10443
> Firestrike ultra-5023
> 
> Heaven benchmark ([email protected]) 107.4fps
> 
> Passmark score of 15554
> 
> From here on out, I'm going to be afraid to update drivers lol


Unless you have a stock 1080 to compare to with the same drivers, there's nothing really to be said about the comparison.


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> Unless you have a stock 1080 to compare to with the same drivers, there's nothing really to be said about the comparison.


either way though, it's good to see a performance increase rather than a slight decrease


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveTA1983*
> 
> either way though, it's good to see a performance increase rather than a slight decrease


Definitely, and remember this day if performance is somehow "gimped" by a future driver.


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> Definitely, and remember this day if performance is somehow "gimped" by a future driver.


this the reason why I am going to be cautious of driver updates going forward


----------



## BigMack70

the nvidia conspiracy theories are so tired, guys... no gimping has ever occurred... at worst they just stopped optimizing for Kepler in light of Maxwell

give it a rest


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> the nvidia conspiracy theories are so tired, guys... no gimping has ever occurred... at worst they just stopped optimizing for Kepler in light of Maxwell
> 
> give it a rest


That was my point.


----------



## Nunzi

I have my OG TITANS in my other PC & they still work great running on 1080p 144hrz monitor

Now I don't know if performance has dropped off, I don't bench them anymore but they still kick but in all my games & there over 3 years old ..............


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> the nvidia conspiracy theories are so tired, guys... no gimping has ever occurred... at worst they just stopped optimizing for Kepler in light of Maxwell
> 
> give it a rest


Been saying that since it all started. Never once have i seen performance gimping with older cards. May not get gains on a new driver, but no gimping. Just the usual small ups and downs you always get from driver to driver.


----------



## GRABibus

The last drivers gives a big boost in performances in DOOM for my TITAN X.


----------



## johnadams

http://videocardz.com/60265/nvidia-geforce-gtx-1070-3dmark-firestrike-benchmarks

I'm not understanding this. Did they underclock their TX to get that score? I set mine to stock clocks and ran the test because it looked strange, and I got 18848 graphics score on the 1080p test. Same with the 1440p and 4k.

Pack it up boys. 1070 is faster than TX /s


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnadams*
> 
> http://videocardz.com/60265/nvidia-geforce-gtx-1070-3dmark-firestrike-benchmarks
> 
> I'm not understanding this. Did they underclock their TX to get that score? I set mine to stock clocks and ran the test because it looked strange, and I got 18848 graphics score on the 1080p test. Same with the 1440p and 4k.
> 
> Pack it up boys. 1070 is faster than TX /s


Don't know how you got 18,848 GPU score in FS @stock, I got this:



*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12175743*

In line with the chart in the link.


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Don't know how you got 18,848 GPU score in FS @stock, I got this:
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12175743*
> 
> In line with the chart in the link.


He said "graphics score." You are referencing the overall score.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> He said "graphics score." You are referencing the overall score.


Reread both posts again.


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Reread both posts again.


OK


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Don't know how you got 18,848 GPU score in FS @stock, I got this:
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12175743*
> 
> In line with the chart in the link.


His might just boost higher than yours. Mine go just a bit over 1200 at stock boost. Both on air and water.


----------



## lilchronic

My card does 1202Mhz stock and get's a graphics score 18122.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12177706


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Makes sense guys. Thanks!

I've been living with boost disabled since forever and forgot about it for a second.


----------



## nvilol

hi i used modyfied bios from this tread and my card was able to reach 1523 mhz on watercooled environment



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12184662

temps on cpu and gpu never go higher then 45 C both

cheers


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

1523 on a TX is pretty strong


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvilol*
> 
> hi i used modyfied bios from this tread and my card was able to reach 1523 mhz on watercooled environment
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12184662
> 
> temps on cpu and gpu never go higher then 45 C both
> 
> cheers


Had a BIOS made here http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request with 1548/2005 with a custom fan curve and the same Power Limit and voltages as the 1.281v custom BIOS. On water too.









That way I don't need to use Afterburner to set clocks and fan curves. It can cause issues with some games and programs etc.


----------



## Artah

Guys, don't know if it's been asked before with this many pages on this thread but can I get Ideas from you guys on your ekwb backpate cooling strategy? I don't really want to cook eggs on one of my rig's backplates so a little cooler would nice without adding massive heat sinks/fan on it.


----------



## havabeer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Guys, don't know if it's been asked before with this many pages on this thread but can I get Ideas from you guys on your ekwb backpate cooling strategy? I don't really want to cook eggs on one of my rig's backplates so a little cooler would nice without adding massive heat sinks/fan on it.


Water cool the big girl and don't worry about

I've got similar results as old mate, installed a custom bios and sitting at a nice 1500mhz under water on my sli setup. For some reason on the stock bios I couldn't get it past 1410

Had to do something seeing the sale prices of the Titan x cards are falling out the arse due to the 1080 coming out.

Plenty of evidence to show a Titan x sitting at 1500 is about 10% faster then the furnace edition of the 1080


----------



## Trunkey

As I plan my new build I find myself looking long and hard at preloved Titan x's


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *havabeer*
> 
> Water cool the big girl and don't worry about
> 
> I've got similar results as old mate, installed a custom bios and sitting at a nice 1500mhz under water on my sli setup. For some reason on the stock bios I couldn't get it past 1410
> 
> Had to do something seeing the sale prices of the Titan x cards are falling out the arse due to the 1080 coming out.
> 
> Plenty of evidence to show a Titan x sitting at 1500 is about 10% faster then the furnace edition of the 1080


they are liquid cooled with an EVGA water block and the GPU temps are awesome but the issue is the back plate is on fire even with the GPU at 40c. If I left an egg on top of the back plate for 5 minutes I think it would burn.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trunkey*
> 
> As I plan my new build I find myself looking long and hard at preloved Titan x's


We still haven't seen any real benchmarks of the 1080 from actual enthusiast users, but it doesn't look like a nice OCing TX (or 2!) will be too embarrassed by them so far.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> We still haven't seen any real benchmarks of the 1080 from actual enthusiast users, but it doesn't look like a nice OCing TX (or 2!) will be too embarrassed by them so far.


The 1080 isn't a good upgrade for a TX. That card is perhaps a year away.


----------



## romanlegion13th

updated to the new driver.. and now keep getting monitor disconnects i reset my card and all..
checked cable.. I figured if i just turn my Pc off then on it works again..
also took over clock off and it still done it..

Can the Vram get to hot? as i have a hybrid cooler and i have seen the top of the card near the blower get to mid 70s

I am trying a older driver.. been playing Warhammer total war for like 20 hours with no problem.. just since i started Witcher 3

What drivers are you guys running?


----------



## xarot

It seems my TXs are not the best overclockers. Both are EVGA SC versions. Currently using 1.274 V and core at 1468 MHz, VRAM stock and still getting some crashes in Fallout4. Funny thing is even at stock BIOS I can easily have a stable ~1405 MHz boost. Now trying 1455 MHz at 1.274 V. I wonder if all those 1500 MHz+ clocks I am seeing are 100 % stable in games?


----------



## romanlegion13th

Seems its the new driver.. as i installed the older one and it runs fine now


----------



## unreality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> It seems my TXs are not the best overclockers. Both are EVGA SC versions. Currently using 1.274 V and core at 1468 MHz, VRAM stock and still getting some crashes in Fallout4. Funny thing is even at stock BIOS I can easily have a stable ~1405 MHz boost. Now trying 1455 MHz at 1.274 V. I wonder if all those 1500 MHz+ clocks I am seeing are 100 % stable in games?


Try 1.25V version. My cards were more stable with 1.25 than with the 1.281V Bios. But i gotta say most cards probably are not game stable at 1500.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> Try 1.25V version. My cards were more stable with 1.25 than with the 1.281V Bios. But i gotta say most cards probably are not game stable at 1500.


Worth a try I guess. I've modified my own BIOS and set clocks and voltage there, not in 3rd party apps.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> It seems my TXs are not the best overclockers. Both are EVGA SC versions. Currently using 1.274 V and core at 1468 MHz, VRAM stock and still getting some crashes in Fallout4. Funny thing is even at stock BIOS I can easily have a stable ~1405 MHz boost. Now trying 1455 MHz at 1.274 V. I wonder if all those 1500 MHz+ clocks I am seeing are 100 % stable in games?


My TX is stable in everything @1525MHz core and +700 memory with 1.27v on an EK block. If I lower the memory to +500, 1550MHz core is stable( still needs more testing at this speed ).


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> My TX is stable in everything @1525MHz core and +700 memory with 1.27v on an EK block. If I lower the memory to +500, 1550MHz core is stable( still needs more testing at this speed ).


It seems I lost the silicon lottery again I guess..







A nice card you have there.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> It seems I lost the silicon lottery again I guess..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A nice card you have there.


Look at my 3dmark Titan-X link in my sig!









Can see the gpu progress over the last few years with those links.


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> It seems I lost the silicon lottery again I guess..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A nice card you have there.


Test the cards individually, if you haven't. Cards in sli will clock a bit lower.


----------



## romanlegion13th

any one using a hybrid cooler? how high should we have the blower fan on?
also is there a way to turn the pump up? im hitting 55-60oc in demanding games is this okay for summer?


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Blower fan should be on with the hybrid kits. Will cool the secondary componants and VRM's. Only the core is getting cooled with the Hybrid Kit's AIO. 55-60 degrees sound fine. Better the 83 degrees


EDIT: Misread sorry, thought the question said should you have a blower fan on the hybrid kit







But yeah temps look slightly warm, but better then stock either way.


----------



## Radox-0

double


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> It seems my TXs are not the best overclockers. Both are EVGA SC versions. Currently using 1.274 V and core at 1468 MHz, VRAM stock and still getting some crashes in Fallout4. Funny thing is even at stock BIOS I can easily have a stable ~1405 MHz boost. Now trying 1455 MHz at 1.274 V. I wonder if all those 1500 MHz+ clocks I am seeing are 100 % stable in games?


My SLI TXs will bench at ~1525/8200, but I turn them down to ~1460 or so for gaming just to make sure I don't crash - basically what you have. Running the Sheyster 1.281v bios, didn't catch what bios you are running. If a Sheyster, be sure and don't try to further increase the voltage via slider, that'll crash you for sure.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> My SLI TXs will bench at ~1525/8200, but I turn them down to ~1460 or so for gaming just to make sure I don't crash - basically what you have. Running the Sheyster 1.281v bios, didn't catch what bios you are running. If a Sheyster, be sure and don't try to further increase the voltage via slider, that'll crash you for sure.


Mine as well. Can bench at 1510/8400 but game at 1450/8000 right now on the sheyster 1.281 BIOS.

My one card can actually game at 1540/8400 on that BIOS but the other won't game on anything over 1450 on any BIOS I've tried


----------



## Nunzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> any one using a hybrid cooler? how high should we have the blower fan on?
> also is there a way to turn the pump up? im hitting 55-60oc in demanding games is this okay for summer?


I keep the blower fan on a 1 to 1 ratio..........depending on temps in my room I don't go over 53-54c on the core

the pump and rad fan should speed up dynamically with temps ..you could also hookup the pump & rad fan to your mother board & control it that way


----------



## BigMack70

I keep the blower fan on 45% under load (temp > 50) on my two cards


----------



## nersty

Is the EK backplate worth getting? I've been running under water for over a year now at 1530 without one. Are they more just for retention or will it actually help keep the back cooler?


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nersty*
> 
> Is the EK backplate worth getting? I've been running under water for over a year now at 1530 without one. Are they more just for retention or will it actually help keep the back cooler?


It spreads the heat out a tad bit more (my entire backplate gets very warm to slightly hot) there are VRAM chips on the back of the card which aren't being cooled by the block. As far as is it worth it, I'd say "not really" if you're stable, but it's something EK does recommend and it looks better than bare PCB.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> Try 1.25V version. My cards were more stable with 1.25 than with the 1.281V Bios. But i gotta say most cards probably are not game stable at 1500.


I'm "game stable" at 1496 MHz with the 1.281V BIOS. I don't like the temp difference over the stock BIOS, however. It's close to 9 degrees difference on average compared to the stock SC with the extra voltage.


----------



## mypickaxe

dup


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nersty*
> 
> Is the EK backplate worth getting? I've been running under water for over a year now at 1530 without one. Are they more just for retention or will it actually help keep the back cooler?


It helps with the vram modules on the back. But, you've been running your titan with out it for a year so why bother at this point?


----------



## Asus11

hey guys im back in the titan x club, it came today

got it for a steal, it was either a titan x or gtx 1070 FE

i choose the titan x all day









card so far is a beast does 1400mhz on stock everything

aint trying to do anything crazy atm an ek block is going on soon

weird thing though seller said it was a gainward card but gpuz says evga? lol


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> hey guys im back in the titan x club, it came today
> 
> got it for a steal, it was either a titan x or gtx 1070 FE
> 
> i choose the titan x all day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> card so far is a beast does 1400mhz on stock everything
> 
> aint trying to do anything crazy atm an ek block is going on soon
> 
> weird thing though seller said it was a gainward card but gpuz says evga? lol


Welcome.









Probably flashed with an EVGA SC bios as that was the best one from all the vendors from release.


----------



## nersty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terreos*
> 
> It helps with the vram modules on the back. But, you've been running your titan with out it for a year so why bother at this point?


I found one local for $15 so I figured I'd ask.







I plan on running the titan till it dies or just can't keep up reasonably.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably flashed with an EVGA SC bios as that was the best one from all the vendors from release.


thanks!

its nice to be back









its not SC because I looked up the bios also Evga Precision doesn't show SC

its just a stock one, also 68 ASIC lol lowest ive had but it goes 1400mhz @ stock 1.174v with +223

max temp 79 game stable


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> My TX is stable in everything @1525MHz core and +700 memory with 1.27v on an EK block. If I lower the memory to +500, 1550MHz core is stable( still needs more testing at this speed ).


what PSU are you using?


----------



## steveTA1983

so, do you guys think that if temps are in check, that the 1.281 bios is safe for air? I put heat sinks on my mem chips on the back of the card and on my current bios (the 1.256v one), I'm only hitting like 70-71C after prolonged usage (74C when benching). My case has good airflow too


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> what PSU are you using?


EVGA 1300w G2


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveTA1983*
> 
> so, do you guys think that if temps are in check, that the 1.281 bios is safe for air? I put heat sinks on my mem chips on the back of the card and on my current bios (the 1.256v one), I'm only hitting like 70-71C after prolonged usage (74C when benching). My case has good airflow too


Don't they start throttling at 70°? And if you're running one of the non throttling bioses, the heat is just going to be worse. I ran the Sheyster 1.281v bios on air for an evening before mounting the water blocks, it went past 80° in no time. I really would recommend water for maxing these cards out.


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Don't they start throttling at 70°? And if you're running one of the non throttling bioses, the heat is just going to be worse. I ran the Sheyster 1.281v bios on air for an evening before mounting the water blocks, it went past 80° in no time. I really would recommend water for maxing these cards out.


isnt safe up to 91C though (and I know that is way too hot, but Nvidia says that's the max operating temp). I know it might not be worth it to just get an extra 50-75mhz on the core, but like many of you, I'm obsessed with tweaking lol.......and yes, I'm not throttling due to the sheyster 1.256 bios I'm on now


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

If you are obsessed with tweaking, then put it under water and go to town.







Seriously, you are already a good bit past what the cooling system was designed for, adding even more voltage isn't going to help the cooling. I think Sheyster even put a little warning/disclaimer about using that bios on air - but it's your card, do what you want.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveTA1983*
> 
> so, do you guys think that if temps are in check, that the 1.281 bios is safe for air? I put heat sinks on my mem chips on the back of the card and on my current bios (the 1.256v one), I'm only hitting like 70-71C after prolonged usage (74C when benching). My case has good airflow too


No definitely not safe in air. Even if your temps are in check the VRMs and memory modules on the back of the card will get way too hot, you're really at a high risk of frying your card on air with that BIOS.


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> No definitely not safe in air. Even if your temps are in check the VRMs and memory modules on the back of the card will get way too hot, you're really at a high risk of frying your card on air with that BIOS.


ok thanks. I'm not interested in dropping $$$$ on a new card till the new ti or Titan is out, so I'll play it safe


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> If you are obsessed with tweaking, then put it under water and go to town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, you are already a good bit past what the cooling system was designed for, adding even more voltage isn't going to help the cooling. I think Sheyster even put a little warning/disclaimer about using that bios on air - but it's your card, do what you want.


yeah you're right. I'm at the threshold with the bios I'm using, and it's best not to go past it. Considering I'm at 1470mhz core and 7860mhz memory clock safely on air, i should just let it be lol


----------



## romanlegion13th

when will we see real benches with 1080 AND a Titan X? both at stock and both with a OC?


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> when will we see real benches with 1080 AND a Titan X? both at stock and both with a OC?


I may be able to provide some soon







Tested my Titan X's @ stock boost speeds of 1316 / 7012 and OC of 1474 / 8010 in 10 games and 6 Synthetics. Hope to do the same when my 1080's arrive. Should have been today


----------



## gamingarena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> I may be able to provide some soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tested my Titan X's @ stock boost speeds of 1316 / 7012 and OC of 1474 / 8010 in 10 games and 6 Synthetics. Hope to do the same when my 1080's arrive. Should have been today


Me too I will have same benches soon i tested 2x TitanX in Sli and single (OC), just waiting for my 2x 1080's to show up


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Test the cards individually, if you haven't. Cards in sli will clock a bit lower.


That's what I've seen too over multiple generations. Highest clocks are always done without SLI. I haven't tested them individually though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> My SLI TXs will bench at ~1525/8200, but I turn them down to ~1460 or so for gaming just to make sure I don't crash - basically what you have. Running the Sheyster 1.281v bios, didn't catch what bios you are running. If a Sheyster, be sure and don't try to further increase the voltage via slider, that'll crash you for sure.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Mine as well. Can bench at 1510/8400 but game at 1450/8000 right now on the sheyster 1.281 BIOS.
> 
> My one card can actually game at 1540/8400 on that BIOS but the other won't game on anything over 1450 on any BIOS I've tried


Okay, then it seems my cards are probably in line with others. I am running my own BIOS that's been modified from EVGA SC BIOS utilizing power limits from Sheyster BIOS.


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> when will we see real benches with 1080 AND a Titan X? both at stock and both with a OC?


I mentioned this before, but I did some comparison benching, OC to OC. Stock to Stock isn't favorable to the TX or 980 Ti.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1600401/various-gtx-1080-reviews/1860#post_25177616


----------



## Fiercy

I don't know but I think I am sad for all the people that sold Titan X for this... I mean yes it's a little better but I don't think it was worth it. Now just release the new Titan so I can get more FPS in Total War Warhammer that game is amazing.


----------



## stanielz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> I don't know but I think I am sad for all the people that sold Titan X for this... I mean yes it's a little better but I don't think it was worth it. Now just release the new Titan so I can get more FPS in Total War Warhammer that game is amazing.


I agree. My 1500 MHz game stable watercooled Titan X will still hold its own and it has 12 gb of vram. I have a 1080 on the way but it's getting returned, not even gonna open the box. I'm also really disappointed with most of the reviewers, they touted X percent faster than Titan X and 980ti but only used stock clocks, while custom overclocking the 1080. Have yet to see one of the "big" reviewers go custom OC vs custom OC. Why do you think that is? Part of Nvidia NDA?


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> I don't know but I think I am sad for all the people that sold Titan X for this... I mean yes it's a little better but I don't think it was worth it. Now just release the new Titan so I can get more FPS in Total War Warhammer that game is amazing.


I wouldn't say sad for me. I sold 4 Titans for 1200 each about 2 months ago with waterblocks and just recently bought another 4 for about 600 each after seing reviews. It will cost me over time on power though so looking forward to pascal Titan.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> Me too I will have same benches soon i tested 2x TitanX in Sli and single (OC), just waiting for my 2x 1080's to show up


I'd really like to see benchmarks with both cards with Black Ops 3
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> I may be able to provide some soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tested my Titan X's @ stock boost speeds of 1316 / 7012 and OC of 1474 / 8010 in 10 games and 6 Synthetics. Hope to do the same when my 1080's arrive. Should have been today


I'd like to see Black OPs 3 single player tested Titan X SLI and 1080 SLI. At 4K and 1440p uses 10-12GB of memory maxed out in detail settings and Nvidia control panel. I tested it maxed out at 2x MSAA 4K and was using 10-11GB video RAM on my two Titan X's.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I'd really like to see benchmarks with both cards with Black Ops 3
> I'd like to see Black OPs 3 single player tested Titan X SLI and 1080 SLI. At 4K and 1440p uses 10-12GB of memory maxed out in detail settings and Nvidia control panel. I tested it maxed out at 2x MSAA 4K and was using 10-11GB video RAM on my two Titan X's.


Sadly do not have BO3, not my cup of tea









Having said that, my brother does and when we compared out systems a while back to see how a 6700k stacks up against a 5960x in gaming as that was a big thing, we did compare a few titles including BO3. He has 980TI G1 gaming cards and I obviously had TX's. Swapping the cards in and out of his system for various combinations on the X34 (3440 x 1440) indeed did show BO3 using about 9.5-10 GB according to my notes on TX's and 5.5 GB on 980Ti G1 gaming. In reality however we saw no impact really. Infact his cards were a notch quicker as they boosted fairly high and gaming on the 980Ti's was as buttery smooth as on the TX's.

Kind of leads me to believe BO3 is one of those games that will use the VRAM if its there but if not, will just swap textures in / out like cards will lesser RAM would do. I think the 1080's will be okay, but see if he can check when I get the cards.


----------



## Remij

Man, since the newest drivers 368.22, when running Firestrike Extreme I get terrible performance all around, and horrible stuttering in the combined test especially. Were talking dips from 24fps to 1-5fps every second.

What could be causing that?

I have 2 TitanXs in SLI, however for the test I disabled SLI because I wanted to compare single gpu to single gpu. That wouldn't be the issue would it? I don't ever remember it doing this before.

edit//

Ok I noticed that my CPU average in the physics test is 10fps lower with the newest drivers than the drivers previous to that. 37fps vs 47fps.. something weird is going on with these newest drivers.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remij*
> 
> Man, since the newest drivers 368.22, when running Firestrike Extreme I get terrible performance all around, and horrible stuttering in the combined test especially. Were talking dips from 24fps to 1-5fps every second.
> 
> What could be causing that?
> 
> I have 2 TitanXs in SLI, however for the test I disabled SLI because I wanted to compare single gpu to single gpu. That wouldn't be the issue would it? I don't ever remember it doing this before.
> 
> edit//
> 
> Ok I noticed that my CPU average in the physics test is 10fps lower with the newest drivers than the drivers previous to that. 37fps vs 47fps.. something weird is going on with these newest drivers.


I am running single TITAN X and 368.22 drivers.
I don't notice any major differences in Firestrike with this driver compared to the former one's.


----------



## Remij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> I am running single TITAN X and 368.22 drivers.
> I don't notice any major differences in Firestrike with this driver compared to the former one's.


That's weird. I dunno what could be going on. I just freshly installed Win10 the day before too, and updated.

Maybe I'll try taking one of the cards out and see if that does anything.


----------



## Jayboy83

Hey Radox-o. How did you get on comparing just the two CPU's? Was the 5960x much better than the 6700k? Or was there minimal differences in gaming?


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayboy83*
> 
> Hey Radox-o. How did you get on comparing just the two CPU's? Was the 5960x much better than the 6700k? Or was there minimal differences in gaming?


On the contrary games slightly favoured his Skylake CPU. both @ 4.6 Ghz Ram @ 2800Mhz and cache @ 4.4 Ghz his skylake with the same Titan X being shared was often ahead by a few % point in terms of average fps, nothing majorly significant for most games. There were a few in which the Skylake was more comfortably ahead when we checked far cry primal benchmark test, with settings maxed mine averaged 60 fps and his was 67 fps with the TX at 1474 / 8010 was the biggest gap we saw. Few did fall in favour of the 5960x such as Crysis when we checked but I noticed all the cores were being used.

Add in the fact his Skylake CPU can happily game at a slightly higher clock and the RAM can run at much higher speeds on his board tilts the favour slightly towards him. Having said that on the whole nothing significant and at 3440 x 1440 of the games we tested GPU was more important really.


----------



## Jayboy83

OK cool. Thanks for that. I'm currently running an old 3700k which is a bit of a poor overclocker and have been trying with an upgrade. Have been really torn with what to get in place of it.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayboy83*
> 
> OK cool. Thanks for that. I'm currently running an old 3700k which is a bit of a poor overclocker and have been trying with an upgrade. Have been really torn with what to get in place of it.


if you just game I would not get a -E series CPU or platform.. you will get more benefit for the money from a Skylake CPU


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remij*
> 
> Man, since the newest drivers 368.22, when running Firestrike Extreme I get terrible performance all around, and horrible stuttering in the combined test especially. Were talking dips from 24fps to 1-5fps every second.
> 
> What could be causing that?
> 
> I have 2 TitanXs in SLI, however for the test I disabled SLI because I wanted to compare single gpu to single gpu. That wouldn't be the issue would it? I don't ever remember it doing this before.
> 
> edit//
> 
> Ok I noticed that my CPU average in the physics test is 10fps lower with the newest drivers than the drivers previous to that. 37fps vs 47fps.. something weird is going on with these newest drivers.


have you tried DDU to get a clean fresh install of the drivers? I had issues when I upgraded probably from switching cards so much from tx to 750 ti then a 980 ti and finally back to titan x. I used DDU and installed the drivers fresh and it works great right now.


----------



## Ripple

Just saw a TX sell for $640. Poor guy didn't even get enough back to buy a new GTX 1080. Crazy!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ripple*
> 
> Just saw a TX sell for $640. Poor guy didn't even get enough back to buy a new GTX 1080. Crazy!


if you have to worry about all of that maybe you have the wrong hobby!!!


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ripple*
> 
> Just saw a TX sell for $640. Poor guy didn't even get enough back to buy a new GTX 1080. Crazy!


Either sell to offset some cost or dont even bother at all. I am in the latter. Think the Titan X cards will hang around after my upgrade next year to the big pascal cards.


----------



## Playboyer670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ripple*
> 
> Just saw a TX sell for $640. Poor guy didn't even get enough back to buy a new GTX 1080. Crazy!


Sold my TX with EK water block for $675. At least I made someone's dream come true to own a 1k card lol


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> if you have to worry about all of that maybe you have the wrong hobby!!!


I prefer to think of it as the right hobby, at the wrong time.


----------



## romanlegion13th

People are saying the 1070 is faster then a Titan X really?

I thought the 1080 was only about 10% faster


----------



## jommy999

depend on benchmarks and games but overall 1070 is a bit faster than TX . 1080 is about 20-30% faster than TX


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jommy999*
> 
> 
> 
> depend on benchmarks and games but overall 1070 is a bit faster than TX . 1080 is about 20-30% faster than TX


That gap seriously narrows with a good OC though.


----------



## BigMack70

Looks like the Titan X and the 1070 are pretty much dead even given that the Titan X has a bit more OC headroom than what I'm seeing from the 1070 reviews... with a heavy OC needed on the Titan X to just barely match the stock 1080.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Looks like the Titan X and the 1070 are pretty much dead even given that the Titan X has a bit more OC headroom than what I'm seeing from the 1070 reviews... with a heavy OC needed on the Titan X to just barely match the stock 1080.


What would you say a heavy overclock for the Titan X is?

So a OC T-X is the same as a 1080 stock.. once you over clock the 1080 to 2ghz you get about 20% more than the Titan?

Im sure the Titan X would beat the 1070 with a overclock.. do you think some of the people who get the cards eraly and free give more biased reviews as to keep in Nvidia's good books?


----------



## wstanci3

OC benchmarks show, at least in what we have, that Pascal doesn't scale as well as Maxwell in terms of performance gains. This is mainly due to lower IPC of Pascal vs Maxwell.

And of course keeping in Nvidia's good graces is important to some.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> What would you say a heavy overclock for the Titan X is?
> 
> So a OC T-X is the same as a 1080 stock.. once you over clock the 1080 to 2ghz you get about 20% more than the Titan?
> 
> Im sure the Titan X would beat the 1070 with a overclock.. do you think some of the people who get the cards eraly and free give more biased reviews as to keep in Nvidia's good books?


I would consider anything above 1400 Mhz to be a heavy OC on the Titan X.

And I'm not as quick to claim bias as most people on this site seem to be. The only site I completely and utterly distrust is [H]ardOCP.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> OC benchmarks show, at least in what we have, that Pascal doesn't scale as well as Maxwell in terms of performance gains. This is mainly due to lower IPC of Pascal vs Maxwell.


I assume this is just due to the higher core counts on the Maxwell cards. Titan X is 20% more cores than the 1080 after all.


----------



## Fiercy

When you have titan X clocked at 1520GHz under water getting 1080 is almost no improvement at al or at least that's what i think.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Have we had any review sites take a 1.4GHz Titan X and compare it to a 2GHz 1080?


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Now that the new cards are out, all the speculation and bar graph "benchmarks" won't be needed any more. Real guys, with their own cards, can run their own benchmarks and we can compare for ourselves.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> Have we had any review sites take a 1.4GHz Titan X and compare it to a 2GHz 1080?


There have been a couple of guys post some Firestrike and other scores with a single OC'd 1080. So far, none of the scores have taken 1st place on the leader board.

Edit: Spoke too soon! Looks like Clockster has taken 1st place in Heaven in both single card 1080p and single card 1440p with an OC'd 1080

http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-4-0-scores/3240


----------



## kingofsorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> The only site I completely and utterly distrust is [H]ardOCP.


Really? I thought they were the most accurate ones. Could you elaborate why you find them not trust worthy? Maybe I missed something.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingofsorrow*
> 
> Really? I thought they were the most accurate ones. Could you elaborate why you find them not trust worthy? Maybe I missed something.


1) They routinely comment on the subjective relative "smoothness" of multi-GPU results yet steadfastly refuse to do any objective measurements to back up their statements (e.g. FCAT, frametimes, etc). To a lesser extent, they do this with their single GPU analysis via their "highest playable settings" metric. Extreme subjectivity everywhere.
2) They routinely make conclusions which do not follow in any obvious way from the data they present
3) They ignore all criticism of these things in their forum(s)

So I flat out refuse to trust them. I think they're the most arrogant and untrustworthy reviewers on the internet.

This was the straw that broke the camel's back for me, an absolutely atrocious review of GTX 780 SLI where their final conclusion was _explicitly contradicted_ by their data and where they resolutely ignored that fact being pointed out. I can't trust reviewers who do things like that.


----------



## kingofsorrow

Well. I notice that conclusion is often out of context not only on [H]. I basically never take it seriously. Just read the text. Where else would you find out that MSI Godlike mobo has over 500µs of DPC latency for example? That's valuable.


----------



## BigMack70

I do not trust the text of reviews where data and text contradict, and where text is often left willfully unsubstantiated by data.


----------



## Mountainlifter

I could use some advice and assistance.

I flashed the bios from my EVGA SC TX into my ASUS non-SC TX.

But whatever modded bios I put in the asus, it only works for the original asus bios. Otherwise, it just has the "!" icon on it in the device manager, shooting a code 34.

I've disabled the second card always before flashing, ran cmd as admin, uninstalled drivers with DDU and did fresh NV driver installs. Running Win10. Used Nvflash v 5.206

Any help is appreciated. I am not new to flashing modded bios but do not mod bios files myself. SO, is there something I am missing?


----------



## Treidge

Check the size of the bios you're trying to flash vs original bios from your Asus Titan. If they're different, then you can't flash it, as it is not compatible. I've stumbled into this too just yesterday and was very puzzled before I figured out what's wrong.







Most modded bioses found online is ~220KB, while mine was ~216KB. I had to mod it myself to get what I need and be able to flash it into the card.


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Treidge*
> 
> Check the size of the bios you're trying to flash vs original bios from your Asus Titan. If they're different, then you can't flash it, as it is not compatible. I've stumbled into this too just yesterday and was very puzzled before I figured out what's wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most modded bioses found online is ~220KB, while mine was ~216KB. I had to mod it myself to get what I need and be able to flash it into the card.


Thanks for the reply. Yes, the size of the original ASUS bios is 217KB while the modded ones are 221KB. But I've never come across this size difference issue before.
Did you get the asus titan x recently too?


----------



## Treidge

I've got EVGA SC. I think that newer Titans for some reason have slightly different bioses from the old ones. The bios version number is different too - extracted from my EVGA SC was 84.00.*45*.00.90, while most modded bioses I've seen have 84.00.*1F*.00.90.


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Treidge*
> 
> I've got EVGA SC. I think that newer Titans for some reason have slightly different bioses from the old ones. The bios version number is different too - extracted from my EVGA SC was 84.00.*45*.00.90, while most modded bioses I've seen have 84.00.*1F*.00.90.


Yep, the numbers match what I am seeing. Could you point me to a resource where I can learn how to mod my own bios file?


----------



## khile

hi all wondering if anyone can help me i flashed my titan x and all works well overclocks good but i can no longer control fans no program is able to set the speed of them i've flashed back stock and still no fan control evga precision x 16 reports fan speed as 810811RP which is obviously wrong, i would say at most fan is spinning at 40%

anyone any ideas?


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khile*
> 
> hi all wondering if anyone can help me i flashed my titan x and all works well overclocks good but i can no longer control fans no program is able to set the speed of them i've flashed back stock and still no fan control evga precision x 16 reports fan speed as 810811RP which is obviously wrong, i would say at most fan is spinning at 40%
> 
> anyone any ideas?


Sorry for this obvious question but did you do a DDU+fresh NV driver install? And reinstall your Afterburner or EVGA PX after clean uninstalling them.


----------



## khile

i did yea got that desperate even did a fresh install of the os


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khile*
> 
> i did yea got that desperate even did a fresh install of the os


Try afterburner instead of PX? Tried flashing the bios again?


----------



## khile

I've tried afterburner again but still reporting 811810rp

ive tried few versions of the vbios and nothing seems to bring fan control back


----------



## Treidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> Yep, the numbers match what I am seeing. Could you point me to a resource where I can learn how to mod my own bios file?


Modding a bios is a bit tricky as there's no one-stop guide that will explain it in all details (at least I haven't found one). Raising the power limit and adjusting the fan curve is quite easy, but anything involving the voltage table and boost table can turn complicated.

I've managed to get some rough understanding of it by reading some guides here and there, with the following one being the guide closest to what I've tried to achieve in my bios: http://www.overclock.net/t/1522651/disable-boost-and-bake-in-max-game-stable-clocks-for-maxwell . However, I didn't wanted to disable GPU boost completely, so it wasn't a perfect match for me.

If you will specify what exactly you would like to get from your bios mod, I probably could provide some additional tips.

For me, I wanted a modded bios that will overclock my card to the stable clocks and will not require any additional software like Afterburner to tune it to this state. In other words, remove every Power/Temperature/Throttling Limits and make it always boost to the maximum "stable" clock I chose (1400Mhz) while ensuring that it will not overheat. In particular:

1) Increased default Temperature Limit from 83°C to 89°C and default Power Limit/Power Rails to 400W.

2) More aggressive fan curve to keep it reasonable cool under the lifted Power Limit and slightly increased voltage.

3) Increased memory clock and maximum GPU boost clock set at my desired overclock frequency (1400Mhz).

4) Slightly increased voltage to allow the card to boost to the maximum clock shown above and be stable at it.

So far works good for me









Also you should know that there's two NVflash variants that can be used to flash your bios:

First is the "official" NVFlash that will allow to flash only certified (original) bios. If you ever will need to flash back your original bios to the card, you should use this variant of NVFlash.

Second is modified NVFlash variant that allows to flash bioses modified by tools like Maxwell Bios Editor 1.36 (both can be found by the link just before). You should use this variant of NVFLash to flash modified bios, and it will not flash back the original one. HOWEVER, if you just open the original bios in Maxwell Bios Editor and save it without modifications, this variant of NVFlash will be able to flash it into the card - it will be the "original" bios, but without a certificate.


----------



## khile

All fixed!


----------



## romanlegion13th

Been messing with overclocking on my Titan X Evga Hybrid card..
Seems if i higher the clock and volts i don't get nothing in the way of FPS boost

can any one give me any advice
My stable overclock on core


I overclocked IT and seems no boost in FPS


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khile*
> 
> All fixed!


How did it get fixed?


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> Been messing with overclocking on my Titan X Evga Hybrid card..
> Seems if i higher the clock and volts i don't get nothing in the way of FPS boost
> 
> can any one give me any advice
> My stable overclock on core
> 
> 
> I overclocked IT and seems no boost in FPS


It seems as though your over-volting hasn't been applied. All these screencaps show only 1.18mV or 1.168mV.
And the clocks from the first image to the third are 1372, 1397 and 1410. So, hardly anything large to warrant a large fps bump.

I may have interpreted your screencaps wrongly but this is what I see. Basically, the overvoltage has not been applied. I have the same problem with AB. Increasing the voltage slider doesn't apply the new voltage


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> It seems as though your over-volting hasn't been applied. All these screencaps show only 1.18mV or 1.168mV.
> And the clocks from the first image to the third are 1372, 1397 and 1410. So, hardly anything large to warrant a large fps bump.
> 
> I may have interpreted your screencaps wrongly but this is what I see. Basically, the overvoltage has not been applied. I have the same problem with AB. Increasing the voltage slider doesn't apply the new voltage


The voltage does rise when i over volt just jumps around alot the boost seems to jump also.
cant seem to get a steady boost once i over volt just jumps around..

here is some shots with K-Boost on so the overvoting is working


----------



## romanlegion13th

What sort of over clocks you guys running on your T-Xs?
I can get +195 core +300 mem with Stock Bios and Hybrid cooler..

i watched this was quite helpful he seems to be getting +250 core 400mem with full volts





Seems when i over volt the boost just jumps around and will not stay steady


----------



## SteezyTN

I don't know the exact number on the slider I'm using in AB, but I'm running game stable at 1539Mhz on the core, and just a simple 4000Mhz on the memory. I'm running Cyclops3, so it's pushing 1.274v. When I had two cards in SLI, the most I could reach game stable was 1493Mhz.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I don't know the exact number on the slider I'm using in AB, but I'm running game stable at 1539Mhz on the core, and just a simple 4000Mhz on the memory. I'm running Cyclops3, so it's pushing 1.274v. When I had two cards in SLI, the most I could reach game stable was 1493Mhz.


Do you think i should try after burner? I don't want to flash the bios incase i have to RTM as i want to keep this untill next year..
Seems when i over volt i just get jumping boost really dont know why

here are a few samples of over volting and adding more core but no FPS boost or score increase


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I don't know the exact number on the slider I'm using in AB, but I'm running game stable at 1539Mhz on the core, and just a simple 4000Mhz on the memory. I'm running Cyclops3, so it's pushing 1.274v. When I had two cards in SLI, the most I could reach game stable was 1493Mhz.


what is your ASIC bro?

mines super low

just put card on water with backplate going to see if it loves these volts


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> what is your ASIC bro?
> 
> mines super low
> 
> just put card on water with backplate going to see if it loves these volts


It's an EVGA SC model with a 73.3% ASIC. The other card was an EVGA non-SC model, and it had a very low ASIC of something like 62%.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> It's an EVGA SC model with a 73.3% ASIC. The other card was an EVGA non-SC model, and it had a very low ASIC of something like 62%.


what was max you could get em to on stock bios?

I might try Cyclops3 bios too


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> what was max you could get em to on stock bios?
> 
> I might try Cyclops3 bios too


If I remember correctly, it was 1443Mhz with the max voltage on stock bios. I think the max voltage on stock bios is something like ~1.21v.

Edit* this was with SLI though. I've never tested the max stable clocks using stock bios on this card by itself. I could've probably gotten over 1450mhz by itself.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> If I remember correctly, it was 1443Mhz with the max voltage on stock bios. I think the max voltage on stock bios is something like ~1.21v.


any idea why some bios on first page say 1.281v but the max u can do is 1.274v anyway ?

I dont get it lol also thats a pretty big increase in performance if I do say so lol I think my tops out because it needs a bigger power limit


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> any idea why some bios on first page say 1.281v but the max u can do is 1.274v anyway ?
> 
> I dont get it lol also thats a pretty big increase in performance if I do say so lol I think my tops out because it needs a bigger power limit


I'm not to sure about that. Im sure a few people can chime in on that. It has to do with the actual voltage being used, or something like that. But yeah, 1.274v is the max, unless you use a pencil mod.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> It's an EVGA SC model with a 73.3% ASIC. The other card was an EVGA non-SC model, and it had a very low ASIC of something like 62%.


Mine is 69.3 and is a Evga Standard card
trying after burner now but seems to be the same the more volts i add the more the boost jumps around..

dose yours stay at 1550mhz all the time? or boost up and down?


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> What sort of over clocks you guys running on your T-Xs?
> I can get +195 core +300 mem with Stock Bios and Hybrid cooler..
> 
> i watched this was quite helpful he seems to be getting +250 core 400mem with full volts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems when i over volt the boost just jumps around and will not stay steady


I can do 1496 core with anywhere from +300 to +350 on the memory without issue when running any of the "Ultimate" BIOS revisions. If I want to step the RAM up to +500 (4000 MHz, "8000 effective") I have to dial the core clock back just a little bit or I will see display driver crashes.

I'm currently tooling around with the "1.237" variant, and with a waterblock it's running fine. I originally had the "1.281" variant and it was fine, but the heat was a bit much. Seems my card runs just as well at the same clocks with less voltage (and of course, less heat.)

ASIC is 72.6%.

I get this:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8656048


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> Mine is 69.3 and is a Evga Standard card
> trying after burner now but seems to be the same the more volts i add the more the boost jumps around..
> 
> dose yours stay at 1550mhz all the time? or boost up and down?


It's 1539Mhz









It boost up and down depending on the load. I don't think any GPU's stay at their max core clock 24/7.


----------



## Mountainlifter

Hi Guys,

I have two TXs (flashed to EVGA SC bios) running at stock voltages and @1400MHz core clock.

I ran firestrike (basic, not extreme or ultra) and I am getting EXACTLY the same score in both cases: With SLi and SLi disabled.

I am wondering what could be wrong. My specs are in the sig.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have two TXs (flashed to EVGA SC bios) running at stock voltages and @1400MHz core clock.
> 
> I ran firestrike (basic, not extreme or ultra) and I am getting EXACTLY the same score in both cases: With SLi and SLi disabled.
> 
> I am wondering what could be wrong. My specs are in the sig.


Do you have SLI enabled?

Oops, read to fast and missed it lol. Hmmm, not sure. Try disabling both cards and then enabling... Check the SLI bridge...


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have two TXs (flashed to EVGA SC bios) running at stock voltages and @1400MHz core clock.
> 
> I ran firestrike (basic, not extreme or ultra) and I am getting EXACTLY the same score in both cases: With SLi and SLi disabled.
> 
> I am wondering what could be wrong. My specs are in the sig.


What score are you seeing? That might help us to help you figure out if the SLI enable / disable option is working. Could be you're not actually running with SLI. Sometimes that's as simple as reinstalling the drivers (clean install, or run DDU, reboot and reinstall.)


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> What score are you seeing? That might help us to help you figure out if the SLI enable / disable option is working. Could be you're not actually running with SLI. Sometimes that's as simple as reinstalling the drivers (clean install, or run DDU, reboot and reinstall.)


Thanks for the reply.

here is my results page with *no*-SLi: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8649105 score: 14738
here is my results page with SLi: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8649674 score: 14761

I'm running an i7 3770K at 4.5GHz and I was wondering if my CPU was bottlenecking this setup but that seems farfetched. The i7 3770K is still a fast processor.


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> here is my results page with *no*-SLi: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8649105
> here is my results page with SLi: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8649674


Great. SLI is not enabled. It may say it is, but see my previous comment.


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> Great. SLI is not enabled. It may say it is, but see my previous comment.


I see. I'll do a DDU and reinstall and post back soon. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Asus11

would you say it safe to run 1.274v - 1.3 watercooled? both EK block and backplate


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> would you say it safe to run 1.274v - 1.3 watercooled? both EK block and backplate


Yes but the highest you will get is 1.274


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Yes but the highest you will get is 1.274


im sure I read on first page a bios with 1.3v only 2 seconds ago lol

cant find it now


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Won't matter what the bios says, the hardware on the card sets the limit to 1.274v You can modify the hardware, but 1.274v is plenty for the chip - it doesn't keep getting faster and faster with more voltage.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> im sure I read on first page a bios with 1.3v only 2 seconds ago lol
> 
> cant find it now


Isn't this what I told you earlier? 1.274v is the max.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Good to know it boost around alot.. like where the power is not needed it drops a little?
Should i try to get the max overclock on the max volts i can use give it as much power as it needs?
seems on heaven i was not getting much FPS improvment on higher clokcs ive been trying to get the max over clock i can get with my T-X now people are showing the OC 1070 beating a stock Titan x

whats the best to check your overclock
Heaven Valley or Firestrike


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Do you have SLI enabled?
> 
> Oops, read to fast and missed it lol. Hmmm, not sure. Try disabling both cards and then enabling... Check the SLI bridge...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> Great. SLI is not enabled. It may say it is, but see my previous comment.


Just tried a DDU + clean install of NV drivers.

I'm getting 15256 with SLi *disabled*
and 14774 with SLi enabled.

Totally baffled by these results. My CPU is hardly going over 65C. My GPUs are held below 70C too.

I'll try re-seating the SLi Bridge.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Are the PCI-E slots on the mobo both enabled?


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> whats the best to check your overclock
> Heaven Valley or Firestrike


Anything but Valley, I've found it extremely unreliable/repeatable.


----------



## Mountainlifter

Tried reseating the SLi Bridge (I've got the EVGA lightup one). Doesn't change anything.

Tried checking the bios settings for PCI related stuff. Everything seems fine. x8-x8 for both lanes.

Tried a different SLi Bridge (the ribbon kind that comes with the MB). No Change.

Tried running with AB closed.


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> Tried reseating the SLi Bridge (I've got the EVGA lightup one). Doesn't change anything.
> 
> Tried checking the bios settings for PCI related stuff. Everything seems fine. x8-x8 for both lanes.
> 
> Tried a different SLi Bridge (the ribbon kind that comes with the MB). No Change.
> 
> Tried running with AB closed.


Eh, other than following this guide https://rog.asus.com/8582013/hands-on/z77-sli-and-crossfirex-setup-guide/ and trying different bridges, not a lot to say here. EDIT: Did you buy a second card on the secondary market? If so, does it have the same BIOS on it (and you confirmed this yourself, not just reading what it reports in GPU-Z, etc?) That shouldn't matter, but while you're trying to get this sorted out, I would make sure they have an identical BIOS flashed onto them. I think you said they were both EVGA SC.

Other than making sure with TITAN X that you have non SLI compatible items such as DSR and MFAA disabled, I can't think of anything else. Just know that I had some issues with 780 SLI where it would sometimes take two or three attempts (Windows "detecting new device chime" for the monitor, etc. afterwards.)

Perhaps also try disabling G-Sync while running your benchmarks. That's usually a good idea anyway (disabling it will set VSync to "let application choose.")


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> Eh, other than following this guide https://rog.asus.com/8582013/hands-on/z77-sli-and-crossfirex-setup-guide/ and trying different bridges, not a lot to say here. EDIT: Did you buy a second card on the secondary market? If so, does it have the same BIOS on it (and you confirmed this yourself, not just reading what it reports in GPU-Z, etc?) That shouldn't matter, but while you're trying to get this sorted out, I would make sure they have an identical BIOS flashed onto them. I think you said they were both EVGA SC.
> 
> Other than making sure with TITAN X that you have non SLI compatible items such as DSR and MFAA disabled, I can't think of anything else. Just know that I had some issues with 780 SLI where it would sometimes take two or three attempts (Windows "detecting new device chime" for the monitor, etc. afterwards.)
> 
> Perhaps also try disabling G-Sync while running your benchmarks. That's usually a good idea anyway (disabling it will set VSync to "let application choose.")


WOW! That link you gave me solved the problem. Just goes to show how important it is to read the bloody manual! I had left the PCI-E at auto assuming it would "automatically" chose between gen1/2/3

I now forced it to gen3 and that worked. Now I'm getting a score of 20291.

Damn it, all these years I was having poor performance in sli because of this?

+1 rep for you sir.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> WOW! That link you gave me solved the problem. Just goes to show how important it is to read the bloody manual! I had left the PCI-E at auto assuming it would "automatically" chose between gen1/2/3
> 
> I now forced it to gen3 and that worked. Now I'm getting a score of 20291.
> 
> Damn it, all these years I was having poor performance in sli because of this?
> 
> +1 rep for you sir.


This issue can actually been "seen" in GPU-Z. All you have to do is run the built-in graphics test and check PCI-E version in the main info box for each card. I had the same problem with my ASRock mobo. Setting the BIOS to PCI-E 3.0 for both slots resolves the issue.


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> This issue can actually been "seen" in GPU-Z. All you have to do is run the built-in graphics test and check PCI-E version in the main info box for each card. I had the same problem with my ASRock mobo. Setting the BIOS to PCI-E 3.0 for both slots resolves the issue.


Actually, I did do that exercise a few times. Didn't pay attention to the tail end of "@ x8 3" showing the generation preset. In the past, when I had the SLi of the original Titans, It used to show 3 though the bios setting for the PCI-E was always at "AUTO". Maybe the OS plays a role in this as back then I was running W7.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> Actually, I did do that exercise a few times. Didn't pay attention to the tail end of "@ x8 3" showing the generation preset. In the past, when I had the SLi of the original Titans, It used to show 3 though the bios setting for the PCI-E was always at "AUTO". Maybe the OS plays a role in this as back then I was running W7.


I think it's actually a Mobo BIOS issue, where the Auto setting just doesn't work right for the card #2 PCI-E slot.


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> WOW! That link you gave me solved the problem. Just goes to show how important it is to read the bloody manual! I had left the PCI-E at auto assuming it would "automatically" chose between gen1/2/3
> 
> I now forced it to gen3 and that worked. Now I'm getting a score of 20291.
> 
> Damn it, all these years I was having poor performance in sli because of this?
> 
> +1 rep for you sir.


Cool, glad you found that helpful.


----------



## Asus11

using the WC (1.281v) version now

happy to report 1500/8000 game stable









max temps 54c

looks like there was hope for this low ASIC card

but card does whine.. maybe its because my rig is really quiet now meh

edit : it crashed after like 2 hours of BF4


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> using the WC (1.281v) version now
> 
> happy to report 1500/8000 game stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> max temps 54c
> 
> looks like there was hope for this low ASIC card
> 
> but card does whine.. maybe its because my rig is really quiet now meh
> 
> edit : it crashed after like 2 hours of BF4


Lower OC to 1493 and try again.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Guys Fixed my problem with my overclocking..

It was that i had AA set to x2 in heaven and off in Valley once i set it to x8 it pushed my card more and volts stayed high with a steady overclock..

Because i have a Hybrid cooler my Vram is air cooled so how hot should i let it get? have seen it in the 70s is this okay?
Ones close to the core are cool 50s as the hybrid cooler connects here but the others on the right are higher..


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Lower OC to 1493 and try again.


what about memory instead







?


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

That's why I just drop it down 40~50MHz and go. TX SLI @ 1450~1460 is still plenty strong for most anything that would play at 1500, and you don't have to worry about crashing.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> That's why I just drop it down 40~50MHz and go. TX SLI @ 1450~1460 is still plenty strong for most anything that would play at 1500, and you don't have to worry about crashing.


dropped it to 1500mhz/ 450 + mem instead of 500

something about 1500mhz









my first titan x could only do 1470 then my 980 ti could do 1500/8000 stock

this low asic titan x i got now did 1500/8000 a few hours before giving up

but now I put the power limit abit higher and dropped mem by 50

lets hope for the best


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> dropped it to 1500mhz/ 450 + mem instead of 500
> 
> something about 1500mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first titan x could only do 1470 then my 980 ti could do 1500/8000 stock
> 
> this low asic titan x i got now did 1500/8000 a few hours before giving up
> 
> but now I put the power limit abit higher and dropped mem by 50
> 
> lets hope for the best


when your gaming what would the clock be at?


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> when your gaming what would the clock be at?


still at 1500mhz but mem 3954


----------



## evmota21

Just sold a TX for 700 dollars without EK block. My plan is to buy a 1070 while the 1080ti releases.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> still at 1500mhz but mem 3954


My boost seems to move up and down don't matter what voltage i use
Is Stock Bios not very good?


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> My boost seems to move up and down don't matter what voltage i use
> Is Stock Bios not very good?


Stock bios throttles with temperature, so just a little extra temp will bump it down in 13MHz steps.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Stock bios throttles with temperature, so just a little extra temp will bump it down in 13MHz steps.


So is every one using custom Bios? i have a EVGA card with hybrid cooler i installed..
Would a custom Bios give me a 1500mhz right after i install? would it ruin my warranty?

Isit best to run max volts to give the card the power to boost up?


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evmota21*
> 
> Just sold a TX for 700 dollars without EK block. My plan is to buy a 1070 while the 1080ti releases.


I just bought two Evga1080FE, my plan is to look for someone that has an EVGA block with an EVGA TX superclocked reference cards to trade me so I can add to my two TXs until pascal TX hydrocopper comes out. I may have found someone on craigs list!


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> So is every one using custom Bios? i have a EVGA card with hybrid cooler i installed..
> Would a custom Bios give me a 1500mhz right after i install? would it ruin my warranty?
> 
> Isit best to run max volts to give the card the power to boost up?


im running custom 1281mv bios its the WC version
sheyster

im fully watercooled and max temps 54c @ 1.274v

stock titan is terrible for moving up and down due to thermal throttling if i was you id grab 2 x of these will cost £120 delivered with customs paid etc http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-Hybrid-GeForce-Cooling-400-HY-0996-B1/dp/B00ZQ4PFX2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1464902061&sr=8-1&keywords=evga+hybrid

yeh its 980 ti logo but who cares

or could go fully watercool but will cost much more


----------



## evmota21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> I just bought two Evga1080FE, my plan is to look for someone that has an EVGA block with an EVGA TX superclocked reference cards to trade me so I can add to my two TXs until pascal TX hydrocopper comes out. I may have found someone on craigs list!


Wait, you bought two 1080s and you want to trade them with two TXs? Or do you want just the blocks?


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evmota21*
> 
> Wait, you bought two 1080s and you want to trade them with two TXs? Or do you want just the blocks?


he confused me too lol


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> im running custom 1281mv bios its the WC version
> sheyster
> 
> im fully watercooled and max temps 54c @ 1.274v
> 
> stock titan is terrible for moving up and down due to thermal throttling if i was you id grab 2 x of these will cost £120 delivered with customs paid etc http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-Hybrid-GeForce-Cooling-400-HY-0996-B1/dp/B00ZQ4PFX2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1464902061&sr=8-1&keywords=evga+hybrid
> 
> yeh its 980 ti logo but who cares
> 
> or could go fully watercool but will cost much more


I have a Titan X hybrid cooler installed dose not go over 60oc with max volts.. what is the best Bios to use?
any vids on flashing a card? this bit worries me.
I had 2 Titan Xs sold one about a month a go so did not need a big overclock for 4k now i have one card need to pump as much power as possible out of it


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> I just bought two Evga1080FE, my plan is to look for someone that has an EVGA block with an EVGA TX superclocked reference cards to trade me so I can add to my two TXs until pascal TX hydrocopper comes out. I may have found someone on craigs list!


Wait, what? Oh wow. First you had 4 TX's and sold them to get 980 Ti's... Then sold them again to go back to TX's, and then upgrade to two 1080's to want to go back to TX's. I just don't understand it...!?!??


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> Me too I will have same benches soon i tested 2x TitanX in Sli and single (OC), just waiting for my 2x 1080's to show up


I'd really like to see benchmarks with both cards with Black Ops 3 single player which uses 10-12gb of video RAM both 1440p and 4k withTitan X's.

I've tested iAT&T got 11- and heard around 11GB at 1440p
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> im running custom 1281mv bios its the WC version
> sheyster
> 
> im fully watercooled and max temps 54c @ 1.274v
> 
> stock titan is terrible for moving up and down due to thermal throttling if i was you id grab 2 x of these will cost £120 delivered with customs paid etc http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-Hybrid-GeForce-Cooling-400-HY-0996-B1/dp/B00ZQ4PFX2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1464902061&sr=8-1&keywords=evga+hybrid
> 
> yeh its 980 ti logo but who cares
> 
> or could go fully watercool but will cost much more


The hybrid cooler is okay if you're going to go with stock or undervolted BIOS but I advice caution on overvolted BIOS's as the VRMs etc. on the bottom of the card are only fan cooled and and the VRMs and stuff on the top are not cooled at all so you're going to get really hot temps on the VRMs and might fry the card.









An EVGA backplate might help some but I bought a few of them and they really don't do that much to help and don't have the coverage like an EKGB backplate does.









If you really want card protection a water cooled active backplate is a possibility though you'd have to go with someone other than EKGB and fully water cool your card with a GPU block and active backplate.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> I have a Titan X hybrid cooler installed dose not go over 60oc with max volts.. what is the best Bios to use?
> any vids on flashing a card? this bit worries me.
> I had 2 Titan Xs sold one about a month a go so did not need a big overclock for 4k now i have one card need to pump as much power as possible out of it


download nvflash by dirt joe

install nvflash in ur C drive

put your desired bios in the C drive in NvFlash folder

go to device manager > display > disable GPU if the screen goes funky and small restart the PC

now go cmd as admin and type

cd C:\nvflash

nvflash --protectoff

nvflash -b backup.rom

nvflash -6 yourdesiredbios.rom

will beep then tell u to click y to continue

then says again to continue click y

flashing complete

exit cmd

restart pc

done


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I'd really like to see benchmarks with both cards with Black Ops 3 single player which uses 10-12gb of video RAM both 1440p and 4k withTitan X's.
> 
> I've tested iAT&T got 11- and heard around 11GB at 1440p
> The hybrid cooler is okay if you're going to go with stock or undervolted BIOS but I advice caution on overvolted BIOS's as the VRMs etc. on the bottom of the card are only fan cooled and and the VRMs and stuff on the top are not cooled at all so you're going to get really hot temps on the VRMs and might fry the card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An EVGA backplate might help some but I bought a few of them and they really don't do that much to help and don't have the coverage like an EKGB backplate does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you really want card protection a water cooled active backplate is a possibility though you'd have to go with someone other than EKGB and fully water cool your card with a GPU block and active backplate.


yeah ino was just advising him for a cheap and easy way to watercool

im using ek block / backplate and my case is open air also used IR gun on rear of gpu and doesnt go above 45c @ 1.274v


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Wait, what? Oh wow. First you had 4 TX's and sold them to get 980 Ti's... Then sold them again to go back to TX's, and then upgrade to two 1080's to want to go back to TX's. I just don't understand it...!?!??


Nope, I didn't upgrade to 1080s... I said I bought them... EVGA just mailed them to me today and have no intentions of using them on my main rig, never did have any intensions of doing that even before they released it.

I am sticking to these two TXs for my main rig until pascal tx comes out. Wanted to possibly add more. I have two TX and my wife has two.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evmota21*
> 
> Wait, you bought two 1080s and you want to trade them with two TXs? Or do you want just the blocks?


tx hydro or evga sc + evga waterblock.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> he confused me too lol


what's so confusing?


----------



## evoll88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Nope, I didn't upgrade to 1080s... I said I bought them... EVGA just mailed them to me today and have no intentions of using them on my main rig, never did have any intensions of doing that even before they released it.
> 
> I am sticking to these two TXs for my main rig until pascal tx comes out. Wanted to possibly add more. I have two TX and my wife has two.


I was going to buy two 1080 but like you I am going to stick with my two titan x's and see what pascal looks like. I like the 12 gb vram I have now for 4k gaming but I would like to go with a single card for 4k once one will do 60 fps.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I'd really like to see benchmarks with both cards with Black Ops 3 single player which uses 10-12gb of video RAM both 1440p and 4k withTitan X's.
> 
> I've tested iAT&T got 11- and heard around 11GB at 1440p
> The hybrid cooler is okay if you're going to go with stock or undervolted BIOS but I advice caution on overvolted BIOS's as the VRMs etc. on the bottom of the card are only fan cooled and and the VRMs and stuff on the top are not cooled at all so you're going to get really hot temps on the VRMs and might fry the card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An EVGA backplate might help some but I bought a few of them and they really don't do that much to help and don't have the coverage like an EKGB backplate does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you really want card protection a water cooled active backplate is a possibility though you'd have to go with someone other than EKGB and fully water cool your card with a GPU block and active backplate.


So what BIOS Should i look at for my hybrid card ? I can get 1400mhz in game with my stock bios, more on benches

Guys do some cards overclock better with less volts? seems mine is more stable at about +49 when i max it out +112 it just jumps about so much


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> So what BIOS Should i look at for my hybrid card ? I can get 1400mhz in game with my stock bios, more on benches
> 
> Guys do some cards overclock better with less volts? seems mine is more stable at about +49 when i max it out +112 it just jumps about so much


There's only 3 that I'm aware of that basically do the same thing.

1. Cyclops3
2. Ultimate 1.281v
3. Mod10

Just pick one and call it a day







I use cyclops3.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> So what BIOS Should i look at for my hybrid card ? I can get 1400mhz in game with my stock bios, more on benches
> 
> Guys do some cards overclock better with less volts? seems mine is more stable at about +49 when i max it out +112 it just jumps about so much


Without a backplate I'd still do the MaxAir BIOS. If you get a backplate you'd likely be okay with the 1.281v bioses etc. Just make sure you still have fans cooling the bottom of the card beside the AIO water cooler. I think with the Hybrid you still do have fans and I'd look for a better backplate then the EVGA one though It would be better then nothing I'm sure.









EKWB would work without the waterblock I think. I read you can still use it with the Hybrid and regular shroud you use if you leave out a few screws but I'm not 100% sure of that. The reason I mention the EKWB is it's a much more effective backplate then the EVGA one.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I've been running the EVGA backplates with the 1.281v bios since last July. It dissipates a good amount of heat, and the perforated design allows some airflow. So it might not be as good as the EK, and you'll have to source screws to mount it on anything other than the blower cooler, but it's working so far for me. I wanted the EK, but they were out of th e black ones when I was mounting the blocks, so EVGA it was.


----------



## 2002sn95gt

The Witcher 3 2nd DLC pack is out (Blood and Wine) and well back dating a driver for SLI to work at 60 frames in 4k ultra just doest work for me when going back to 352.86

ive tried clean install but geforce experience and the nvidia control panel is gone.

*HOWEVER i did find a fix that works for my rig and may work for everyone else as well using Nvidia profile inspector
*
i will need to play the game more to see if any bugs,artifacts,flickering,or texture pop appear but so far it runs like it used to back when the good driver was out.

in Nvidia profile inspector open witcher 3 profile and go down to predefined number of GPUs for sli rendering mode. change the count from FOUR to TWO if you are using 2 GPUs like me if you have 3 try THREE. apply changes when finished.


----------



## BigMack70

Im having no trouble getting 4k 60 in witcher 3 blood and wine on my rig with the latest driver (max settings except for having AA turned off)


----------



## 2002sn95gt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Im having no trouble getting 4k 60 in witcher 3 blood and wine on my rig with the latest driver (max settings except for having AA turned off)[/quote
> 
> alot of people were having sli frame rate issues months ago with drivers after 352.86


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Without a backplate I'd still do the MaxAir BIOS. If you get a backplate you'd likely be okay with the 1.281v bioses etc. Just make sure you still have fans cooling the bottom of the card beside the AIO water cooler. I think with the Hybrid you still do have fans and I'd look for a better backplate then the EVGA one though It would be better then nothing I'm sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EKWB would work without the waterblock I think. I read you can still use it with the Hybrid and regular shroud you use if you leave out a few screws but I'm not 100% sure of that. The reason I mention the EKWB is it's a much more effective backplate then the EVGA one.


Yeah going to go with the max air bios.. I cant seems to turn the protect flash off..
i have tried to drag and drop but did not work


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I've been running the EVGA backplates with the 1.281v bios since last July. It dissipates a good amount of heat, and the perforated design allows some airflow. So it might not be as good as the EK, and you'll have to source screws to mount it on anything other than the blower cooler, but it's working so far for me. I wanted the EK, but they were out of th e black ones when I was mounting the blocks, so EVGA it was.


Was thinking of getting a back plate EVGA one

are the others better ansy links?


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> Was thinking of getting a back plate EVGA one
> 
> are the others better ansy links?


The EK is much heavier, I really don't know of any other backplate comparisons.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> Yeah going to go with the max air bios.. I cant seems to turn the protect flash off..
> i have tried to drag and drop but did not work


Did you use the nvflash from this thread and run the command prompt as administrator? If you did use that one try a different version, Google it, some know which one to try.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Did you use the nvflash from this thread and run the command prompt as administrator? If you did use that one try a different version, Google it, some know which one to try.


I used the nestest one from this thread link

NVFlash 5.265 x64 with Certificate Checks BypassedMar 1st, 2016 Latest Version
https://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/Utilities/BIOS_Modding/

should i try a older one


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> I used the nestest one from this thread link
> 
> NVFlash 5.265 x64 with Certificate Checks BypassedMar 1st, 2016 Latest Version
> https://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/Utilities/BIOS_Modding/
> 
> should i try a older one


http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x


----------



## romanlegion13th

Just flashed the low voltage (1.237v) Ultimate as was worried as i only have a hybrid and the top of my card can hit mid 70s with fanks at 65oc
Going to get a backplate

How far should i push the power target up? 120%

Im just testing with 1450mhz power target 110% just steady much better then stock Bios OMG what i have been missing out one

should i not touch the voltage meter? that's all ready done?
how far can i OC with this BIOS?


----------



## unreality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> Just flashed the low voltage (1.237v) Ultimate as was worried as i only have a hybrid and the top of my card can hit mid 70s with fanks at 65oc
> Going to get a backplate
> 
> How far should i push the power target up? 120%
> 
> Im just testing with 1450mhz power target 110% just steady much better then stock Bios OMG what i have been missing out one
> 
> should i not touch the voltage meter? that's all ready done?
> how far can i OC with this BIOS?


Dont touch voltage slider. Also you dont need to adjust PT since its 400W at default (should be plenty). Just try how high you can get with core. I settled with 1455/8000 at the same volts.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> Dont touch voltage slider. Also you dont need to adjust PT since its 400W at default (should be plenty). Just try how high you can get with core. I settled with 1455/8000 at the same volts.


okay thanks seems i can get about 1480 core but mite settle for 1450 to keep temps down


----------



## unreality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> okay thanks seems i can get about 1480 core but mite settle for 1450 to keep temps down


A 30MHz core different wont change temps







You just have to find a spot where everything is 100% stable. Happened to me before, that i could play 4 hours GTA 5 but after 20minutes of World of Wacraft it crashed


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> A 30MHz core different wont change temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just have to find a spot where everything is 100% stable. Happened to me before, that i could play 4 hours GTA 5 but after 20minutes of World of Wacraft it crashed


the really fast paced games will show you if they card is stable or not

Grid 2 gets mine every time


----------



## romanlegion13th

Witcher 3 has been the game i try seems very demanding..

I added a exstra fan blowing over the top of the card to keep it cool








ill have to take a pic not the nicest looking thing but works temps on vram and top of the card have dropped


----------



## romanlegion13th

whats a safe temp for the top of the card?
seen Vram hit 75oc and the middle of the card in between the vram and the air blower hit 80oc the odd time
using my Temp gun is this okay?

How much would a Back plate bring it down? or would i be better with the fan i have just blowing right onto it?


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> whats a safe temp for the top of the card?
> seen Vram hit 75oc and the middle of the card in between the vram and the air blower hit 80oc the odd time
> using my Temp gun is this okay?
> 
> How much would a Back plate bring it down? or would i be better with the fan i have just blowing right onto it?


My ekwb backplate runs at about 68-72c while the GPU is less than 55c full load. I hope it's safe


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> whats a safe temp for the top of the card?
> seen Vram hit 75oc and the middle of the card in between the vram and the air blower hit 80oc the odd time
> using my Temp gun is this okay?
> 
> How much would a Back plate bring it down? or would i be better with the fan i have just blowing right onto it?


The fan would be better.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> The fan would be better.


would you put a back plate on and the fan or just the fan?


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> My ekwb backplate runs at about 68-72c while the GPU is less than 55c full load. I hope it's safe


Ive used IR gun on my backplate its no hotter than 50c anywhere

maybe its because my case is open air? idk


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> would you put a back plate on and the fan or just the fan?


I have a backplate, I don't use or need a fan. But a fan would do the job, if you like to lower temps. Card comes without a backplate from stock, so it doesn't need one.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> Ive used IR gun on my backplate its no hotter than 50c anywhere
> 
> maybe its because my case is open air? idk


So are you on water loop?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I have a backplate, I don't use or need a fan. But a fan would do the job, if you like to lower temps. Card comes without a backplate from stock, so it doesn't need one.


Im thinking would a back plate and fan together do a better job then just a fan..
as the fan is blowing air right on and the backplate mite stop the airflow IDK..

Are the standard Evga back plates any good or the EK ones better?


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> So are you on water loop?
> Im thinking would a back plate and fan together do a better job then just a fan..
> as the fan is blowing air right on and the backplate mite stop the airflow IDK..
> 
> Are the standard Evga back plates any good or the EK ones better?


yes on custom watercooling with ek block and backplate


----------



## Asus11

anyone notice more coil whine when using custom bios with more volts?

similar to end of valley on the credits lol


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> yes on custom watercooling with ek block and backplate


Nice wish i had the experience to build a loop.. But happy with my H100 and Hybrid..

so a Evga backplate would be better for my card, with the fan or no back plate and the fan?
Not sure what would be better


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> So are you on water loop?
> Im thinking would a back plate and fan together do a better job then just a fan..
> as the fan is blowing air right on and the backplate mite stop the airflow IDK..
> 
> Are the standard Evga back plates any good or the EK ones better?


EK will only work if you use different screws I think with stock blower or Hybrid cooler. But it is much better the the EVGA one, I've used both.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> EK will only work if you use different screws I think with stock blower or Hybrid cooler. But it is much better the the EVGA one, I've used both.


Really what temps difference did you see? what screws would i need?

is this the one? https://www.scan.co.uk/products/ek-fc-gtx-titan-x-980ti-backplate-black-anodised-aluminium-for-use-with-reference-titan-x-980ti-gpu-


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> Really what temps difference did you see? what screws would i need?
> 
> is this the one? https://www.scan.co.uk/products/ek-fc-gtx-titan-x-980ti-backplate-black-anodised-aluminium-for-use-with-reference-titan-x-980ti-gpu-


EK backplate just covers the VRMs better. More coverage.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/337u1h/gtx_titan_x_backplate/

Can't be sure the screws he mentions works for a Titan X though as his card is a different card. Google is your friend.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> EK backplate just covers the VRMs better. More coverage.


Aren't the VRM chips on the front side of the card?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Aren't the VRM chips on the front side of the card?


Yes. VRAM are on the back for the titan x


----------



## KedarWolf

The chips on the back of the card, VRM, memory, whatever. EK has better coverage then the EVGA plates.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> EK backplate just covers the VRMs better. More coverage.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/337u1h/gtx_titan_x_backplate/
> 
> Can't be sure the screws he mentions works for a Titan X though as his card is a different card. Google is your friend.


Been googling and not much coming up.. what temps difference did you see with the EK block?
Did you use them on air or o water?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> Been googling and not much coming up.. what temps difference did you see with the EK block?
> Did you use them on air or o water?


I use them on water but I don't have an IR gun to measure the back on the card with the block on. I just noticed when I installed each one the EK has more thermal pads on the VRMs and memory modules etc. The EVGA has more limited coverage.

But under water with a highly overclocked CPU and a Titan X with a 1.281v maxed out voltage bios I get under 75C CPU and under 55C video card.

Check out the Predator 360 with the Quick Disconnect (QDC) GPU blocks.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1566468/ek-predator-club-discussion-thread

https://www.ekwb.com/news/ek-pre-filled-and-qdc-enabled-gpu-water-blocks-are-finally-here/

Easy way to go water on CPU AND one video card. Just install the AIO, put on the EK backplate and GPU block, clip the video card water block on to the 360, problem solved!

It's what I use.


----------



## Asus11

my titan x just keeps crashing when overclocked

could be stable 3 hours

then randomly will driver crash wth!

no idea how to actually find a stable overclock .. considering its so random and unpredictable


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> my titan x just keeps crashing when overclocked
> 
> could be stable 3 hours
> 
> then randomly will driver crash wth!
> 
> no idea how to actually find a stable overclock .. considering its so random and unpredictable


https://support.microsoft.com/en-ca/kb/2665946 Try this but I found I had to manually change the registry, the Fixit didn't work.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> https://support.microsoft.com/en-ca/kb/2665946 Try this but I found I had to manually change the registry, the Fixit didn't work.


thanks!

I will give this a try, its weird because

card could be stable 1500/8000 for hours then randomly crash

even lowered it by alot and it still happened, didnt even happen in the big demanding maps on BF4

then started to crash on locker TDM lol


----------



## nersty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> thanks!
> 
> I will give this a try, its weird because
> 
> card could be stable 1500/8000 for hours then randomly crash
> 
> even lowered it by alot and it still happened, didnt even happen in the big demanding maps on BF4
> 
> then started to crash on locker TDM lol


I was having this happen with an unstable OC on the CPU. After countless time spent with different GPU OCs and drivers I bumped the CPU voltage up a tiny bit and have been crash free for months. (Each crash was showing the display driver as the issue.)


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nersty*
> 
> I was having this happen with an unstable OC on the CPU. After countless time spent with different GPU OCs and drivers I bumped the CPU voltage up a tiny bit and have been crash free for months. (Each crash was showing the display driver as the issue.)


thanks for the input, just took the CPU overclock off but didn't help


----------



## superkyle1721

I'm willing to be this is related to temps. Leave Open a monitoring software of your choice and keep it running in the background. I had something similar to what you are explaining happen to me previously. Even though my card is on water is seems right at the point the card hit a certain temp is would crash when loaded hard again. This could very wel be what you are explaining and why it appears so random. Try increasing the pump rpm a bit and or fans and see if that eliminates it. Even reducing the OC may not help as these cards can be very picky with temps from my experience.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I'm willing to be this is related to temps. Leave Open a monitoring software of your choice and keep it running in the background. I had something similar to what you are explaining happen to me previously. Even though my card is on water is seems right at the point the card hit a certain temp is would crash when loaded hard again. This could very wel be what you are explaining and why it appears so random. Try increasing the pump rpm a bit and or fans and see if that eliminates it. Even reducing the OC may not help as these cards can be very picky with temps from my experience.
> 
> Always destroying exergy


I always have HWinfo running

max GPU temp is 51-60c max depending on ambient

what temps was yours crashing at?


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> thanks for the input, just took the CPU overclock off but didn't help


Take this for whatever it's worth, but I had lots of display driver crashing when Game DVR was enabled in Windows 10. I turned it off and the problem went away entirely. I too thought it was a bad overclock, then worried my GPU was acting up after custom BIOS / additional voltage but..nope. All software.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> my titan x just keeps crashing when overclocked
> 
> could be stable 3 hours
> 
> then randomly will driver crash wth!
> 
> no idea how to actually find a stable overclock .. considering its so random and unpredictable


I have changed my opinion on it based on real world results with both GPU Boost 2.0 and boost disabled with custom VBIOS / max input voltage at the GPU core.

Real world, not a lot of discernable difference. Benchmarks? Definitely an improvement there. I don't play benchmarks, though (I use them to compare to a baseline, 99% of the time, which is really where I find them most useful for those who aren't into competitive overclocking.)

So what I'm doing now is this: I have an EK Waterblock on mine, which eliminates the thermal throttling issue completely.

I have the EVGA Hydro Copper BIOS with the 425 Watt power limit. See the first post in this forum.

I set the power limit to 120%.

I leave the Nvidia control panel option for power at "Adaptive" and my Windows power profile is also at Balanced. I've run long enough with them set at "Maximum Performance" and "High Performance" to see that the tradeoff is good enough *when I'm not running a benchmark.* -I live and work from home in Texas, and around 4-5pm I generally have to evacuate my western facing office due to the temperature increase from the setting sun. I need any reduction in room temperature that I can get.

Other than that, I don't touch the GPU or memory clocks. I tested 8000 MHz memory, and it didn't crash, but again, I can't really tell much of a difference between standard and manually overclocked when playing real games at 1440p. Since I'm not developing CUDA software or using the GPU as a compute engine, I'm not really losing anything here in probably 95-99% of the cases (the games I play.)

Yes there can be 5-10fps difference depending on settings, comparing stock to max OC, but I have a GSync monitor, and something like The Division runs great at 1440p / Ultra on a TITAN X. I'm usually between 72 and 100 fps on that title with close to max settings.

What about results? Well, with the way I have described my config, GPU Boost will go up to 1342 MHz and overall power draw is around 340 Watts (on average.)

Compared to the ultimate BIOS with maximum allowable voltage it's only a 104 MHz difference in clock speed.

Considering Maxwell has a very steep rate of diminishing returns (and Pascal seems to have this even more so at the new process node) I'm comfortable with that!


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I'm willing to be this is related to temps. Leave Open a monitoring software of your choice and keep it running in the background. I had something similar to what you are explaining happen to me previously. Even though my card is on water is seems right at the point the card hit a certain temp is would crash when loaded hard again. This could very wel be what you are explaining and why it appears so random. Try increasing the pump rpm a bit and or fans and see if that eliminates it. Even reducing the OC may not help as these cards can be very picky with temps from my experience.
> 
> Always destroying exergy
> 
> 
> 
> I always have HWinfo running
> 
> max GPU temp is 51-60c max depending on ambient
> 
> what temps was yours crashing at?
Click to expand...

Hey sorry for the late reply I was away. It's odd honestly I would get through firestrike and any other benchmark no prob. Some games were even stable also but playing a game such a the division in 4K would be fine for a good while. I would look at menus reducing clocks and when the load was applied again it would crash. Same on Witcher. Would only happen when load was reduced and reapplied and temps were above 50. I set a more aggressive fan profile on the rad and hasn't crashed since. For your case however I would suggest trying it. If it doesn't work then also try using DDU and doing a clean install of various drivers starting with the newest and slowly working down revisions. All drivers are not created equally. You should find one your card likes better than others and stick with that one for a while until you feel like testing the stability of some of the newer drivers.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## Orthello

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> my titan x just keeps crashing when overclocked
> 
> could be stable 3 hours
> 
> then randomly will driver crash wth!
> 
> no idea how to actually find a stable overclock .. considering its so random and unpredictable


How many applications / games is this in ? if its one that you are focussing on i would really probably ignore it for now and explore other applications. I was playing TW3 in 3D vision at clocks from 1600 mhz to Default in SLI and it would just randomly crash in TX SLI , sometimes 3 hrs hours in , sometimes 15 mins in. I never did solve it , but after 115 hrs of game time i've had enough of TW3 for the moment lol.

Lately i have not had the chilled rig up and running, no room at the new place for it so its been an ambient liquid cooled rig with TX SLI at 1525/8100 , 39-44c max temps - its all incase so that's about the best temps i can get at present. Played 22hrs of Tombraider so far and quite regularly 98-99% usage a lot of the time in 4k and its solid. Warhammer single card same OC is fine , 16 hrs in. Doom same OC 8 hrs in , all good. I think it would likely crash if i went a bit further at these temps but i'm getting 60 fps in 4k (most of the time) so no need for higher clocks at present.

So far one game seems problematic and that's AOTS in dx12 multi adapter. I need to just seem if the game in general is unstable in explicit adapter mod or if its the overclock. I need to force myself to play AOTS a bit more , but waiting on DX12 warhammer and vulken Doom ..

I'd keep a note pad on it, game/application - clocks - temps and how long you play for etc. You might notice a trend. If not you will just have it recorded to look back on , can be good if you doubt your memory etc.

One thing i have done , which i think is a good addition if you run a back plate is to add a fan to the back plate , this likely shaves a few C off your ram temps and PCB in general.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I use them on water but I don't have an IR gun to measure the back on the card with the block on. I just noticed when I installed each one the EK has more thermal pads on the VRMs and memory modules etc. The EVGA has more limited coverage.
> 
> But under water with a highly overclocked CPU and a Titan X with a 1.281v maxed out voltage bios I get under 75C CPU and under 55C video card.
> 
> Check out the Predator 360 with the Quick Disconnect (QDC) GPU blocks.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1566468/ek-predator-club-discussion-thread
> 
> https://www.ekwb.com/news/ek-pre-filled-and-qdc-enabled-gpu-water-blocks-are-finally-here/
> 
> Easy way to go water on CPU AND one video card. Just install the AIO, put on the EK backplate and GPU block, clip the video card water block on to the 360, problem solved!
> 
> It's what I use.


Nice i seen these did not realize you could hook a GPU up to it..
I think i will wait for the Next Titan then upgrade my whole system to these EK Coolers so easy to install..
no messy custom water Loop

My Hybrid and H100 will have to do untill next year dont want to spend any more on my T-X with water block


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> my titan x just keeps crashing when overclocked
> 
> could be stable 3 hours
> 
> then randomly will driver crash wth!
> 
> no idea how to actually find a stable overclock .. considering its so random and unpredictable


That's just what overclocking has been the last decade or so?









I found Witcher 3 and Fallout 4 crashing sometimes but not even every night. Just an unstable overclock. I am running my TXs at 1455 MHz at 1.274 V currently. VRAM not overclocked. Very stable, not a single crash since I dialed in those clocks so I am getting close to final stability in games I play.

Also I would try without any 3rd party apps like Precision or Afterburner if you are using those. Some games crash only because they are in the background, Witcher 3 for example. Just mod the BIOS to your needs...


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> Take this for whatever it's worth, but I had lots of display driver crashing when Game DVR was enabled in Windows 10. I turned it off and the problem went away entirely. I too thought it was a bad overclock, then worried my GPU was acting up after custom BIOS / additional voltage but..nope. All software.
> I have changed my opinion on it based on real world results with both GPU Boost 2.0 and boost disabled with custom VBIOS / max input voltage at the GPU core.
> 
> Real world, not a lot of discernable difference. Benchmarks? Definitely an improvement there. I don't play benchmarks, though (I use them to compare to a baseline, 99% of the time, which is really where I find them most useful for those who aren't into competitive overclocking.)
> 
> So what I'm doing now is this: I have an EK Waterblock on mine, which eliminates the thermal throttling issue completely.
> 
> I have the EVGA Hydro Copper BIOS with the 425 Watt power limit. See the first post in this forum.
> 
> I set the power limit to 120%.
> 
> I leave the Nvidia control panel option for power at "Adaptive" and my Windows power profile is also at Balanced. I've run long enough with them set at "Maximum Performance" and "High Performance" to see that the tradeoff is good enough *when I'm not running a benchmark.* -I live and work from home in Texas, and around 4-5pm I generally have to evacuate my western facing office due to the temperature increase from the setting sun. I need any reduction in room temperature that I can get.
> 
> Other than that, I don't touch the GPU or memory clocks. I tested 8000 MHz memory, and it didn't crash, but again, I can't really tell much of a difference between standard and manually overclocked when playing real games at 1440p. Since I'm not developing CUDA software or using the GPU as a compute engine, I'm not really losing anything here in probably 95-99% of the cases (the games I play.)
> 
> Yes there can be 5-10fps difference depending on settings, comparing stock to max OC, but I have a GSync monitor, and something like The Division runs great at 1440p / Ultra on a TITAN X. I'm usually between 72 and 100 fps on that title with close to max settings.
> 
> What about results? Well, with the way I have described my config, GPU Boost will go up to 1342 MHz and overall power draw is around 340 Watts (on average.)
> 
> Compared to the ultimate BIOS with maximum allowable voltage it's only a 104 MHz difference in clock speed.
> 
> Considering Maxwell has a very steep rate of diminishing returns (and Pascal seems to have this even more so at the new process node) I'm comfortable with that!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Hey sorry for the late reply I was away. It's odd honestly I would get through firestrike and any other benchmark no prob. Some games were even stable also but playing a game such a the division in 4K would be fine for a good while. I would look at menus reducing clocks and when the load was applied again it would crash. Same on Witcher. Would only happen when load was reduced and reapplied and temps were above 50. I set a more aggressive fan profile on the rad and hasn't crashed since. For your case however I would suggest trying it. If it doesn't work then also try using DDU and doing a clean install of various drivers starting with the newest and slowly working down revisions. All drivers are not created equally. You should find one your card likes better than others and stick with that one for a while until you feel like testing the stability of some of the newer drivers.
> 
> Always destroying exergy


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*


How many applications / games is this in ? if its one that you are focussing on i would really probably ignore it for now and explore other applications. I was playing TW3 in 3D vision at clocks from 1600 mhz to Default in SLI and it would just randomly crash in TX SLI , sometimes 3 hrs hours in , sometimes 15 mins in. I never did solve it , but after 115 hrs of game time i've had enough of TW3 for the moment lol.

Lately i have not had the chilled rig up and running, no room at the new place for it so its been an ambient liquid cooled rig with TX SLI at 1525/8100 , 39-44c max temps - its all incase so that's about the best temps i can get at present. Played 22hrs of Tombraider so far and quite regularly 98-99% usage a lot of the time in 4k and its solid. Warhammer single card same OC is fine , 16 hrs in. Doom same OC 8 hrs in , all good. I think it would likely crash if i went a bit further at these temps but i'm getting 60 fps in 4k (most of the time) so no need for higher clocks at present.

So far one game seems problematic and that's AOTS in dx12 multi adapter. I need to just seem if the game in general is unstable in explicit adapter mod or if its the overclock. I need to force myself to play AOTS a bit more , but waiting on DX12 warhammer and vulken Doom ..

I'd keep a note pad on it, game/application - clocks - temps and how long you play for etc. You might notice a trend. If not you will just have it recorded to look back on , can be good if you doubt your memory etc.

One thing i have done , which i think is a good addition if you run a back plate is to add a fan to the back plate , this likely shaves a few C off your ram temps and PCB in general.[/quote]

tested nearly all the bios on first page now

also already did the driver uninstaller and fresh driver install it didnt help

thinking what I noticed was with every single bios the card would scream as if it was on the end of valley credits

the best bios which it really likes is the 1256mv by sheyster it doesn't coil whine like a banshee and it keeps solid on it

also I do know what you mean previously the card would be stable for ages and ages then stuff like you said when you go from undemanding to demanding again it would crash like when I tab out for a sec then go back in etc

also tried the fixit not sure if it helps

anyway tested the card @ 1400/8000 was stable, now on 1450/8000 seems stable going to increase by 10 on core each day and see how far it will go

went into the bios and changed the PWM for pump/ fans slightly hoping for the best and put the cpu overclock back on

thanks everyone for the suggestions ill keep you updated with how I get on, hopefully good


----------



## superkyle1721

If I may make a suggestion...if you have to original bios with your card you really should be using that and not any other bios that is listed. When altering bios it is not good to flash a non stock bios. You should only be using them for reference and altering your stock bios to match it. If you are uncomfortable doing so then please post your stock unaltered bios along with the bios you like the most and I'll alter it for you. If you have been using non stock bios then this very will is prob the issue.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> Nice i seen these did not realize you could hook a GPU up to it..
> I think i will wait for the Next Titan then upgrade my whole system to these EK Coolers so easy to install..
> no messy custom water Loop
> 
> My Hybrid and H100 will have to do untill next year dont want to spend any more on my T-X with water block


I've disconnected my GPU block a dozen times, not even a drop of water.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> If I may make a suggestion...if you have to original bios with your card you really should be using that and not any other bios that is listed. When altering bios it is not good to flash a non stock bios. You should only be using them for reference and altering your stock bios to match it. If you are uncomfortable doing so then please post your stock unaltered bios along with the bios you like the most and I'll alter it for you. If you have been using non stock bios then this very will is prob the issue.
> 
> Always destroying exergy


the thing is I bought the card used, and the bios I found on the card was different from the manufacturer the seller told me

so im kind of stuck on that part









nearly every gpu ive had has had a custom bios with no faults

this bios im on atm seems great so far but thank you the suggestion


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I was under the impression that all TitanX cards are technically reference cards, so there aren't pitfalls of running a different bios in any TitanX, not like the 980Ti where there are many aftermarket and reference designs that may not operate properly with the incorrect bios loaded.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I was under the impression that all TitanX cards are technically reference cards, so there aren't pitfalls of running a different bios in any TitanX, not like the 980Ti where there are many aftermarket and reference designs that may not operate properly with the incorrect bios loaded.


I think this is correct

btw
anyone with a gigabyte xtreme bios ?


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I was under the impression that all TitanX cards are technically reference cards, so there aren't pitfalls of running a different bios in any TitanX, not like the 980Ti where there are many aftermarket and reference designs that may not operate properly with the incorrect bios loaded.


You could very well be right I'm not a Titan X owner but a 980TI owner so I wasn't aware of that







so I take it back then my bad I post that out of habit. So many people complain that their card acts funny after flashing a bios not made for their card it's become my go to post haha.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## s74r1

got a email thread subscription to a post that doesn't exist anymore regarding 368.39 drivers showing fps drop. can anyone confirm? or maybe post was deleted if poster realized his results were wrong or not under same conditions?
Quote:


> Avoid 368.39 driver... it sucks so hard.
> 
> Doom 1080
> 368.22 - 368.39
> 140 92
> Shadow of Mordor 1440
> 80 71
> Overwatch 1440
> 81 54


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s74r1*
> 
> got a email thread subscription to a post that doesn't exist anymore regarding 368.39 drivers showing fps drop. can anyone confirm? or maybe post was deleted if poster realized his results were wrong or not under same conditions?


I deleted that. I did a full reinstall again after that, two times, the last time it came back to normal. I still feel there is some worse performance in Overwatch (more serious frame drops) and some hickups with texture streaming in Doom, but now it's within understandable limits of 3%.

It may very well be just a problem with the first driver upgrade (although it was a clean one the first time).


----------



## Deimosian

So... I finally got my EK block on my Titan X late last night / early this morning and in my excitement from being able to run it maxed out with hardly any increase in temp I immediately tried flashing the BIOS with the instructions on the first page... and now it's dead.

First thing I did was download NVFlash_Certs_Bypassed_v5.287_x64 and GM200SC-425.rom and tried the drag and drop method, sounded super easy. It wouldn't go, PCIE ID mismatch, so I ran it from an admin command prompt with the -6 flag. It flashed... but even after a restart only displayed a black screen. So I pulled it out of its slot, booted and changed my primary monitor to my iGPU and went to have a look. Titan X still there, shows Code 43 in device manager. So I'm like *** and go looking for a stock bios to reflash (I was an idiot and did not back mine up.) and found one on TechPowerUp. It flashes, but no change.

Halp. Please. I can't afford another GPU right now :'(


----------



## unreality

Maybe you have one of the newer BIOSes where you cant flash and "old" one. I had this problem too, but it still made an output to my monitor besides an "!" in device manager.

You should be able to reflash the card with your iGPU nevertheless. How new/old is the card? Maybe the first flash just went wrong. Just retry! Maybe also use the nvflash version in post #1 not the newest version.


----------



## Deimosian

Newer cards can't be flashed? Like, at all? That sucks. My card is relatively new I think. If it means anything my card's got... EEPROM ID (C2,2012) : MX MX25L2005 2.7-3.6V 2048Kx1S

I'll try using the older version of nvflash v5.206 from the first post.


----------



## unreality

Yes you can flash newer cards, but you need to use a "new" Bios for it. The BIOS of the newer cards are like 5KB bigger in filesize if i remember correctly.


----------



## Deimosian

Ah. All the .rom's I have are 221kb, is there a download link for one of those "new" ones somewhere? I think that may be my issue, I've tried another flash with the older version and a different BIOS and no change.


----------



## Treidge

*Deimosian*, most likely you're indeed having a "newer" card that needs a "new" bios to work. Newer bios is a bit smaller and should be around ~216 KB.

I happen to have one from my EVGA Titan X Superclocked. You can try it, as it seems that for now it's a bit hard to find this "new" bios if original one wasn't backed up.

GM200_new.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## unreality

I just checked my external disk and i still have a newer BIOS from a few months ago. its actually 216KB so a bit smaller.

you can try to flash it, but i dont know what happes if you flash a new bios to an older card









GM200.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## Deimosian

That did it unreality! Thank you so much! I guess I have a new BIOS card.


----------



## unreality

Glad its running again


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Thanks Treidge and unreality!









That's some great advice.









Now I wonder if the newer bios is better than the old one. Not that I can use the new one anyways since I have a near release Titan-X


----------



## Deimosian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Now I wonder if the newer bios is better than the old one. Not that I can use the new one anyways since I have a near release Titan-X


Makes me wonder if there's anything else different about the new and old cards...


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deimosian*
> 
> Makes me wonder if there's anything else different about the new and old cards...


Crazy why would they change this to stop people flashing?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> Crazy why would they change this to stop people flashing?


I'm pretty sure the Maxwell BIOS Tweaker will work on the newer BIOS's. I use it on my older Titan X and manually set the voltages, fan curve and clocks. You can open a Cyclops BIOS or something, then open your working BIOS in a second window, copy the voltages, power table and set your clocks etc. But be careful, there is a dozen tweaks you need to do to copy it properly and if you miss a step you'll not set the clocks right or something.

MaxwellBiosTweaker.zip 100k .zip file


Or you can go here, have someone more experienced do it for you.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request


----------



## xTesla1856

Just saw my former Titans pop up for sale again. Poor guy is asking 750 for the pair


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Just saw my former Titans pop up for sale again. Poor guy is asking 750 for the pair


This has probably been said before , but I'm not often at oc.net so i'll just put my 2c in.

I don't know why someone should take such a loss. OC vs OC the TX pulls a long way ahead of the 1070 (until nv keplars maxwell i guess) . An OC TX is on par or bit above a stock 1080 from what i have seen. A pair of TX's is not slow in anything currently - with more vram too.

To sell now to not devalue argument is pretty moot too, i mean we have had the performance level of pascal for over a year now with the TX , so we paid for this level of performance a while ago. If i had bought a 980ti back then to save money and a bought a 1070 now I'd be about the same. The TX has performed great over that time and still performs better than both (max oc vs max oc).

Its not like you get a great feature-set more with Pascall so it comes down to performance. SMP is not ready for prime time and that's about the biggest addition - power draw i don't really care as i don't game 24/7 and idle results are likely close enough to who cares . For the next generation it will matter even less.

I just think regret will pop into mind once they have re-bought.


----------



## Ithanul

Wait, is that the price for two Titan Xs? Darn, that a bit tempting. Those cards are still king in [email protected]


----------



## Chickensoup23

Hey guys,

To put it simply, first time with a Titan X. It has the 980ti hybrid shroud (no more TX ones up in Canada) and it stays nice and cool. Now I've never really overclocked graphics cards but from what I understand this thing is a beast at it.

What can I realistically expect from a stock BIOS overclock? 1400? Is it worth it to use a custom BIOS to reach 1500 (as in: are the gains big going from 1.4 to 1.5)? I'm really scared of messing up my card as I have no experience with custom bioses, and theres no specific guide out there for it as every card and every custom BIOS seems different.

So for a guy like me, should I stay stock BIOS and get it to 1350-1400 or would it be worth it to risk it and flash it given I have no experience?


----------



## BigMack70

~1400 MHz is the common average limit on a stock BIOS Titan X overclock. You will probably be somewhere between 1370 and 1450 MHz with anything more than 1450 being very lucky for stock BIOS. I would not recommend using custom BIOS unless you really need the extra performance and/or are chasing the highest possible benchmark score.

I decided to go back to custom BIOS on my cards after the release of the 1070 because it's now a $400 risk instead of a $1000 risk if one of them breaks, as the 1070 is more or less the equivalent of the Titan X, and at some games in 4k I need all the extra performance I can get.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chickensoup23*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> To put it simply, first time with a Titan X. It has the 980ti hybrid shroud (no more TX ones up in Canada) and it stays nice and cool. Now I've never really overclocked graphics cards but from what I understand this thing is a beast at it.
> 
> What can I realistically expect from a stock BIOS overclock? 1400? Is it worth it to use a custom BIOS to reach 1500 (as in: are the gains big going from 1.4 to 1.5)? I'm really scared of messing up my card as I have no experience with custom bioses, and theres no specific guide out there for it as every card and every custom BIOS seems different.
> 
> So for a guy like me, should I stay stock BIOS and get it to 1350-1400 or would it be worth it to risk it and flash it given I have no experience?


I've been using Sheyster 1.56v so I can run it without getting thermally throttled. I run my cards at 1450 just fine. I needed the extra juice for 4K.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chickensoup23*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> To put it simply, first time with a Titan X. It has the 980ti hybrid shroud (no more TX ones up in Canada) and it stays nice and cool. Now I've never really overclocked graphics cards but from what I understand this thing is a beast at it.
> 
> What can I realistically expect from a stock BIOS overclock? 1400? Is it worth it to use a custom BIOS to reach 1500 (as in: are the gains big going from 1.4 to 1.5)? I'm really scared of messing up my card as I have no experience with custom bioses, and theres no specific guide out there for it as every card and every custom BIOS seems different.
> 
> So for a guy like me, should I stay stock BIOS and get it to 1350-1400 or would it be worth it to risk it and flash it given I have no experience?


I used mine in SLI for over a year stock Bios then sold one 2 months ago with a little loss from what i paid..

Then i spent 2 days trying to get a stable max OC with high volts.. I could get about 1366mhz with stock vots and but over no matter how much vots and core would not preform better on benches and in game..
would boost over 1400 then drop and crash ect

Now i flashed to the complete low votes Bios 1.37 and i can hit 1450mhz easy and im going to try get it stable at 1475-1480
the boost dose not drop in game like stock bios use to..

Now i have 1 Card for 4k i need every FPS i can get


----------



## Jayboy83

I cant seem to flash a bios onto my second card. for some reason in cmd prompt I cannot get the gpu list up using the nvflash --list command
I get into the c:\nvflash directory and from there it just tells me that nvflash is not recognized as an internal or external command.
any ideas??


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayboy83*
> 
> I cant seem to flash a bios onto my second card. for some reason in cmd prompt I cannot get the gpu list up using the nvflash --list command
> I get into the c:\nvflash directory and from there it just tells me that nvflash is not recognized as an internal or external command.
> any ideas??


yes, download other version of nvflash. also make sure sli is disable.


----------



## Treidge

If you're using 64-bit version of nvflash, you should use

Code:



Code:


nvflash64 --list

command to call for it. Note the "64" suffix after the nvflash name - the actual name of .exe file that should be addressed is nvflash64.exe


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Just saw my former Titans pop up for sale again. Poor guy is asking 750 for the pair


Wow.. Good deal right there someone should snatch that up. I sold mine for 750 each.


----------



## xTesla1856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Wow.. Good deal right there someone should snatch that up. I sold mine for 750 each.


They're gone, not sure what the final bid was though. I'm guessing more towards 850-ish, which is still an amazing deal. I'm contemplating a 1080 at the moment, but I just got these Furys...


----------



## RedM00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Wow.. Good deal right there someone should snatch that up. I sold mine for 750 each.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> They're gone, not sure what the final bid was though. I'm guessing more towards 850-ish, which is still an amazing deal. I'm contemplating a 1080 at the moment, but I just got these Furys...


And here I was contemplating on selling my 2 remaining Tx's for 450-500 a pop







Because I though the 1070/1080 would _heavily_ bring the price down. But since the 1080 is roughly 10% faster than my cards in benches(I though it would be 20-30) that idea fell flat on its face.


----------



## Ithanul

Yeah, I am wondering where that is at. That is super tempting. Those put over 1mil PPD each. Two of those added to my army of GPUs can put me at around 4mil PPD a day or higher depending on WUs.


----------



## RedM00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Yeah, I am wondering where that is at. That is super tempting. Those put over 1mil PPD each. Two of those added to my army of GPUs can put me at around 4mil PPD a day or higher depending on WUs.


Did something change since I've been gone, like faster frame times, or more points being rewarded? I remember it was an extreme rarity(happened twice) for me to see over 1M PPD and that was just for that specific unit, not 24/7 PPD.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> Did something change since I've been gone, like faster frame times, or more points being rewarded? I remember it was an extreme rarity(happened twice) for me to see over 1M PPD and that was just for that specific unit, not 24/7 PPD.


No clue, just know of one guy over in TPU who folds 24/7 with some. Puts out monster amount of PPD.

My 980Tis average 650-780K, sometimes they get lucky and a WU is 800K PPD.

My 960 @ 1551MHz ranges from 150K as high as 210K depending on WUs.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Time to make Titan X owners smile:

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Nvidia-Geforce-Grafikkarte-255598/Specials/Benchmark-Test-Video-1195464/2/


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> Time to make Titan X owners smile:
> 
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Nvidia-Geforce-Grafikkarte-255598/Specials/Benchmark-Test-Video-1195464/2/
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice but where is the GTX 1080 OC?


----------



## Pandora's Box

I guess it wasn't tested. Still nice to know that we can beat a stock 1080.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

That article is pretty old, there are OC vs OC benches out now.

http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/nvidia_geforcegtx_1070_overclocking/


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> That article is pretty old, there are OC vs OC benches out now.
> 
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/nvidia_geforcegtx_1070_overclocking/


Yeah except something is screwy with their TItan X overclock. My Titan X @ 1.4GHz (no mem overclock) hits 9500 in Firestrike Extreme, theirs only hits 8900, AND theirs had a mem overclock too (something that really helps in Firestrike).


----------



## Deimosian

I saw a comparable benchmark for an OC'd 1080 vs a stock 1080 in Metro Last Night, the OC'd 1080 was right at where the OC'd Titan X is there.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deimosian*
> 
> I saw a comparable benchmark for an OC'd 1080 vs a stock 1080 in Metro Last Night, the OC'd 1080 was right at where the OC'd Titan X is there.


have you seen one with sli? that's where it really matters, wanted to know if the "super bridge sli" really matters or another marketing junk.


----------



## Deimosian

I have not, no.


----------



## Radox-0

I posted my 1080 / Titan X Stock and OC clocks for both in the 1080 thread. For games more often then not at 3440 x 1440, the TX Overclocked @ 1474 / 8012 Mhz was at or just a notch behind base clock speeds of the 1080 1848/10012. Once the 1080 was OC'd it took the lead by about 10-15% depending on the title.

I pull together some SLI TX vs 1080 figures when I get a chance. On the whole if you got a nice TX already, your not losing out much. Still powerhouses of cards


----------



## Ixel

I'm waiting until the Ti or Titan X variant of the GTX 1080 is available, as I'm hoping there will be a more significant performance difference coming from already owning two Titan X's at the moment. Around 10-15% extra performance doesn't really make me keen to buy something newer.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> Yeah except something is screwy with their TItan X overclock. My Titan X @ 1.4GHz (no mem overclock) hits 9500 in Firestrike Extreme, theirs only hits 8900, AND theirs had a mem overclock too (something that really helps in Firestrike).


Yeah with a custom BIOS you can hit 1450-1500 and does not drop down with boost..
So i think a OC T-X with Custom BIOS beats or keeps up with a stock 1080 with stock BIOS OC


----------



## cyphon

Just 'started' up a machine with 2 new EVGA TitanX SC and i get this:


Followed by crashing and inevitably windows going into auto repair. Has anyone ever seen this?

I also have a thread started in the nVidia forums, but figured I'd ask here too. Original thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1603505/new-titan-x-are-not-working


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyphon*
> 
> Just 'started' up a machine with 2 new EVGA TitanX SC and i get this:
> 
> 
> Followed by crashing and inevitably windows going into auto repair. Has anyone ever seen this?
> 
> I also have a thread started in the nVidia forums, but figured I'd ask here too. Original thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1603505/new-titan-x-are-not-working


Did you happen to flash the cards with custom bios? The new cards seem to have a smaller newer Bios and the card doesn't work with older (larger size) custom bios.


----------



## cyphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> Did you happen to flash the cards with custom bios? The new cards seem to have a smaller newer Bios and the card doesn't work with older (larger size) custom bios.


I had not tried to flash the gpu bios yet. Was considering trying it out of desperation


----------



## Jayboy83

So I've tried to flash a new bios onto my two cards again, this time trying multiple versions of the latest nvflash downloads and also 3 different older versions of the nvflash downloads.
I've disabled sli, tried disabling display drivers but still get a message that nvflash is an unknown command in cmd prompt.
And yes I am running it as administrator.
The latest nvflash x64 download seems to be a notepad document only, this definateky isn't how the previous versions were downloaded or am I wrong?
Either way, I managed to flash my original card first time without issue over a year ago and now I can't seem to do any commands with nvflash in the cmd prompt with any of the versions. Anymore ideas?
I'm running windows 10 and really want my second card to be running the same bios that I put on my original


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayboy83*
> 
> So I've tried to flash a new bios onto my two cards again, this time trying multiple versions of the latest nvflash downloads and also 3 different older versions of the nvflash downloads.
> I've disabled sli, tried disabling display drivers but still get a message that nvflash is an unknown command in cmd prompt.
> And yes I am running it as administrator.
> The latest nvflash x64 download seems to be a notepad document only, this definateky isn't how the previous versions were downloaded or am I wrong?
> Either way, I managed to flash my original card first time without issue over a year ago and now I can't seem to do any commands with nvflash in the cmd prompt with any of the versions. Anymore ideas?
> I'm running windows 10 and really want my second card to be running the same bios that I put on my original


you 100% sure you are running it on the directory where you extracted the nvflash? Just checking to make sure







. you disabled any type of antivirus software and windows protection? Look at the extension using dir on the directory where you extracted it to make sure the extension is .exe or .com.


----------



## Jayboy83

Yeah definitely in the right directory, I'll try disabling any windows protection as I hadn't thought of that.
But with regards to the extension....the latest download from the link on the first page isn't .exe or .com I can't remember what it comes up as but that's what I thought the issue was, not the right download maybe?


----------



## MrUPC

can anyone fill me in on the whole new bios thing? i have 2 titan x from launch and want to flash them . i flashed my og titans a while back with great success, but now understand i need to bypass the certs then nvlflash like normal?


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrUPC*
> 
> can anyone fill me in on the whole new bios thing? i have 2 titan x from launch and want to flash them . i flashed my og titans a while back with great success, but now understand i need to bypass the certs then nvlflash like normal?


The version that I'm using is the one downloaded from the first page of this thread. I have flashed a few Titans with no issues following the instructions and it prompted to bypass the certificate. I'm currently using the sheyster 1.56v at the moment.


----------



## MrUPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> The version that I'm using is the one downloaded from the first page of this thread. I have flashed a few Titans with no issues following the instructions and it prompted to bypass the certificate. I'm currently using the sheyster 1.56v at the moment.


1.56v? were we able to break 1.281?


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrUPC*
> 
> 1.56v? were we able to break 1.281?


No the one I'm using is locked at 1.56v but that same zip comes with 1.281 but I didn't want to flash it with that, I just wanted to make sure I don't get thermal throttled and OCed around mid 1400s. The guy that I bought the card from initially had 1.281v and was running it at 1500MHz no problem.


----------



## MrUPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> No the one I'm using is locked at 1.56v but that same zip comes with 1.281 but I didn't want to flash it with that, I just wanted to make sure I don't get thermal throttled and OCed around mid 1400s. The guy that I bought the card from initially had 1.281v and was running it at 1500MHz no problem.


hmm. is this bios in the OP. are you changing the volts in AB to 1.56


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrUPC*
> 
> hmm. is this bios in the OP. are you changing the volts in AB to 1.56


the bios is in the op yes. can't change voltage, the BIOs is setup with that voltage already. It runs the clock to default so you have to overclock it yourself. EVGA precision didn't work on it but after burner does. I watch statistics on it on my iPad.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrUPC*
> 
> hmm. is this bios in the OP. are you changing the volts in AB to 1.56


The BIOS he's referring to is 1.256v, not 1.56.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> The BIOS he's referring to is 1.256v, not 1.56.


Yipes huge typo sorry.


----------



## Phillychuck

I'm looking for a BIOS that just would give my ASUS Titan X an aggressive fan curve keeping it in the 70's, anyone seen a request like that in this massive thread?

Would this be something easy to do with the tools myself?

I don't OC it and don't want extra software running to just adjust fan curve.

I would run a mild OC if it also increased the fan speed to keep temps lower and didn't mess with voltage, if such a thing exists.

83 just seems a bit much to run for hours, just feel like they want to nuke the cards early.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phillychuck*
> 
> I'm looking for a BIOS that just would give my ASUS Titan X an aggressive fan curve keeping it in the 70's, anyone seen a request like that in this massive thread?
> 
> Would this be something easy to do with the tools myself?
> 
> I don't OC it and don't want extra software running to just adjust fan curve.
> 
> I would run a mild OC if it also increased the fan speed to keep temps lower and didn't mess with voltage, if such a thing exists.
> 
> 83 just seems a bit much to run for hours, just feel like they want to nuke the cards early.


I think I saw something in the OP labeled max air but don't know the exact spec since I never used it because I liquid cool.


----------



## Phillychuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> I think I saw something in the OP labeled max air but don't know the exact spec since I never used it because I liquid cool.


I saw that, but it raises voltage and mentions nothing about fan curve.


----------



## havabeer

I didn't think bios' touched the fan curve, then again I didn't look at it because both my cards are under water

Editing the bios isn't that hard once you read the guide and watch a YouTube video or two


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phillychuck*
> 
> I'm looking for a BIOS that just would give my ASUS Titan X an aggressive fan curve keeping it in the 70's, anyone seen a request like that in this massive thread?
> 
> Would this be something easy to do with the tools myself?
> 
> I don't OC it and don't want extra software running to just adjust fan curve.
> 
> I would run a mild OC if it also increased the fan speed to keep temps lower and didn't mess with voltage, if such a thing exists.
> 
> 83 just seems a bit much to run for hours, just feel like they want to nuke the cards early.


See this thread, http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request


----------



## Phillychuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *havabeer*
> 
> I didn't think bios' touched the fan curve, then again I didn't look at it because both my cards are under water
> 
> Editing the bios isn't that hard once you read the guide and watch a YouTube video or two


I looked at the screenshots for the editor and it has them listed as experimental, but seems to have temp/fan zones as something you can change.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> See this thread, http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request


Thanks, I'll take a look


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

You can set a fan curve easily with Afterburner, then just close Afterburner when you're done if you're concerned about it running in the background.,


----------



## Phillychuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> You can set a fan curve easily with Afterburner, then just close Afterburner when you're done if you're concerned about it running in the background.,


I know, I've done this off and on. I was running precision but for some reason this last Windows 10 install, it doesn't want to behave itself. Just exploring the ability to set it and forget it. The Maxwell Editor had 3 values tho, kinda confusing.. has percentage/rpm/temp, trying to figure out how they work now (research mode engaged, lol).

I've had issues with these monitoring programs in the past, overlay crashes some stuff, some of them I believe crash the driver.. Maybe I'm paranoid, I'd just rather do it in BIOS if possible.


----------



## Phillychuck

Ok, I must have been blind, I took the values from GM200gab7cycFAN.zip on page one and put them into my stock BIOS, now it seems to max out at 75c.

Works for me, thanks for the input guys, also my max clock seems to stay at 1177, prior I think 1089. The PerfCap isn't saying Tmp as the limit, so just more fan is more performance


----------



## MrUPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Yipes huge typo sorry.


lol no worries, i was so confused


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phillychuck*
> 
> I saw that, but it raises voltage and mentions nothing about fan curve.


I know you can use precision from evga and it can be setup so that it starts with windows. you can have a custom fan curve load with it.


----------



## Sowah

Hello all!

What you think after the news and tests about GTX 1080 vs GTX Titan X?

I bought now 3x Titan X's for a very fair price. The reason was the price, 3x Titan X's for 1900 Euro, and the more GB Memory for use in SLi Multimonitor System http://i.imgur.com/AD7oes4.jpg , AND! - a "feeling inside", I cant explain, but you know how I mean.

Next week they will come...







I also gave away my "older Titan Girls" after 3 years in use, with very good memories on.

So, thats the news I am happy with!











Just one thing... I believe I will change the BIOS like I made with the older Titans. Fan Speed unlocked to 100% and so on... you know. Maybe the Sheyster ULTIMATE G200 WC Bios with 1,281V for the 3x in SLi? I dont know yet... I believe you know with your more experience.

Thank you Brothers!

Peace be with you
Chris from Spain / Germany


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sowah*
> 
> Hello all!
> 
> What you think after the news and tests about GTX 1080 vs GTX Titan X?


IMO It's what was expected and exactly the same as the 780 Ti vs GM204 situation... the Titan X is more or less equal to the cut down version (1070 in this case) and beaten by 10-25% by the full midsize chip (1080). And the switch is not big enough to be an upgrade.


----------



## Crazy G

I just returned a Gigabyte GTX 1080 G1 Gaming. Keeping my Titan X @ 1482/7900/1.218v until the ti version comes out. In real gaming world (flight sims) the difference is marginal, just a few extra fps.


----------



## Naykz

I got a little question guys,

the last couple of months i had a stable titan (1455/8000) with the sheyster bios. Today i plugged my 2nd monitor in, and the drivers keep crashin. Even lowering the clocks to nearly default clocks doesnt seem to help. When i unplug the monitor, i got no issues....anybody else had that kind of problem?


----------



## Crazy G

Test the 2nd monitor alone.. and cables. Perhaps reinstall the drivers..


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naykz*
> 
> I got a little question guys,
> 
> the last couple of months i had a stable titan (1455/8000) with the sheyster bios. Today i plugged my 2nd monitor in, and the drivers keep crashin. Even lowering the clocks to nearly default clocks doesnt seem to help. When i unplug the monitor, i got no issues....anybody else had that kind of problem?


Try the 2nd monitor on a different port.


----------



## Naykz

Thanks for the tips guys, the use of a different port seemed to sovle the problem.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naykz*
> 
> Thanks for the tips guys, the use of a different port seemed to sovle the problem.


glad that worked out.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

News about a new Titan surfaces;

http://videocardz.com/61844/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-based-on-pascal-to-launch-in-august


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> News about a new Titan surfaces;
> 
> http://videocardz.com/61844/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-based-on-pascal-to-launch-in-august


Wouldn't surprise me at all to see a $1500 "Titan P" with 16GB HBM2...

I just hope the 1080 Ti will be $800 or less


----------



## Woundingchaney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Wouldn't surprise me at all to see a $1500 "Titan P" with 16GB HBM2...
> 
> I just hope the 1080 Ti will be $800 or less


Im thinking 1500 usd would be a bit high, but I could easily see 1200-1300 usd for the device. If they can increase the given performance of the 1080 by 50% chances are I would actually go back to a single card solution for the first time in years.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woundingchaney*
> 
> Im thinking 1500 usd would be a bit high, but I could easily see 1200-1300 usd for the device. If they can increase the given performance of the 1080 by 50% chances are I would actually go back to a single card solution for the first time in years.


I'm also hoping for a single card 4k 60fps solution... I'm really tired of multi-GPU after running it for 5 years now. It looks badass in a rig, produces awesome benchmark scores, but SLI performance is just abysmal for the price, with far too many games failing to support it. And the future of multi-GPU with DX12 is not promising right now.

I really want to get back to a single card


----------



## Woundingchaney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> I'm also hoping for a single card 4k 60fps solution... I'm really tired of multi-GPU after running it for 5 years now. It looks badass in a rig, produces awesome benchmark scores, but SLI performance is just abysmal for the price, with far too many games failing to support it. And the future of multi-GPU with DX12 is not promising right now.
> 
> I really want to get back to a single card


Yeah at this point it has always taken SLI to provide the results I want out of titles, for that purpose I have no problem using SLI despite some of its negatives. It would actually be nice to see GPU manufacturers catch up with software and display hardware. Im at a point now where I have no problem paying a premium for a solid single gpu solution, despite being pleased with SLI over the years.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Wouldn't surprise me at all to see a $1500 "Titan P" with 16GB HBM2...
> 
> I just hope the 1080 Ti will be $800 or less


Definitely going to be "Titan R" for rip off if it's 1500 but I'd be one of the suckers that would buy two plus the water blocks and back plate. Those things better be able to run GTA5 4K flawlessly with absolutely everything maxed out and 24GB HBM2.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Definitely going to be "Titan R" for rip off if it's 1500 but I'd be one of the suckers that would buy two plus the water blocks and back plate. Those things better be able to run GTA5 4K flawlessly with absolutely everything maxed out and 24GB HBM2.


The Titan and Titan X at $1k were already a ripoff, so I don't see much of a qualitative difference between the next one being $1500 or $1000. You're getting fleeced either way, and if you're in this thread as a Titan X owner you've already declared that you are the sort of person who doesn't really care that much about the fleecing as long as it gives you the performance you want


----------



## axiumone

The discussion about the next titan reminds me of the stuff that was said about the 6950x. "No way it'll be $1700! That would be crazy of intel!"


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> The discussion about the next titan reminds me of the stuff that was said about the 6950x. "No way it'll be $1700! That would be crazy of intel!"


I got a 6950x but I'm doubting it will sell a lot. I'm thinking possibly bad marketing move for them. I would be kind of irritated if they dropped the price now though. If the next titan is at least 50% faster (not talking VR) than the tx I would buy two in a heart beat for 1500 without weighing pros and cons like the 6950x before I bought it.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Wouldn't surprise me at all to see a $1500 "Titan P" with 16GB HBM2...
> 
> I just hope the 1080 Ti will be $800 or less


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Definitely going to be "Titan R" for rip off if it's 1500 but I'd be one of the suckers that would buy two plus the water blocks and back plate. Those things better be able to run GTA5 4K flawlessly with absolutely everything maxed out and 24GB HBM2.


If NV plans to sell the next titan for $1500, the question NV should be asking is how many units will we sell? As I'm sure that a lot of previous Titan owners will be put off by that price tag, especially as a 1080Ti might only be slightly slower and you could get 2 for the price of one Titan. I suspect the difference will be the HBM2 memory and whether or not your needs require the higher amount? The double bandwidth looks appealing though, it will be interesting to see how that affects real world FPS and benchmarks etc.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> If NV plans to sell the next titan for $1500, the question NV should be asking is how many units will we sell? As I'm sure that a lot of previous Titan owners will be put off by that price tag, especially as a 1080Ti might only be slightly slower and you could get 2 for the price of one Titan. I suspect the difference will be the HBM2 memory and whether or not your needs require the higher amount? The double bandwidth looks appealing though, it will be interesting to see how that affects real world FPS and benchmarks etc.


If they choose to make both full compute functionality and HBM2 exclusive to the next Titan, I think there will be decent demand for it at any price that keeps it out of direct competition with the professional (e.g. Tesla) cards.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Agreed, there will always be a band of enthusiasts ready and waiting to buy the Titan P., but I guess there will be less of a demand from the mainstream guys, as the price tag will see the rule of diminishing returns apply? Perhaps NV had/has a long-term plan to remove the full compute functionality from the TX and reinstate it for the Titan P? Or maybe they will continue their trend to basically milk the top end of the market and create 'niche' products like Titan's & Tesla's? Hell if all the sports car manufacturers can continue to sell overpriced cars to the wealthy few, then NV may continue their policy as well???







LOL

I love the Titan brand and much prefer the smaller form-factor they bring, over the larger PCB custom cards. Hopefully as you rightly said if the Titan P becomes the first card to deliver 60FPS @ 4K then yes I'm sure they will sell loads. As I like you and many others would love to ditch SLi for a single beast card!!!


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Definitely going to be "Titan R" for rip off if it's 1500 but I'd be one of the suckers that would buy two plus the water blocks and back plate. Those things better be able to run GTA5 4K flawlessly with absolutely everything maxed out and 24GB HBM2.
> 
> 
> 
> The Titan and Titan X at $1k were already a ripoff, so I don't see much of a qualitative difference between the next one being $1500 or $1000. You're getting fleeced either way, and if you're in this thread as a Titan X owner you've already declared that you are the sort of person who doesn't really care that much about the fleecing as long as it gives you the performance you want
Click to expand...

1) Double Precision on the TITAN for compute (some people needed that at a lower cost.)

2) TITAN X was the fastest thing going for about 3 months until the 980 Ti came out and made it mostly irrelevant for all but those who simply must have "the best."

Once you got past that point, then yes, your "ripoff" point is mostly valid, unless we're talking triple 4K monitor setups (or, more likely, triple 1440p / 144 Hz) and SLI.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> 1) Double Precision on the TITAN for compute (some people needed that at a lower cost.)
> 
> 2) TITAN X was the fastest thing going for about 3 months until the 980 Ti came out and made it mostly irrelevant for all but those who simply must have "the best."
> 
> Once you got past that point, then yes, your "ripoff" point is mostly valid, unless we're talking triple 4K monitor setups (or, more likely, triple 1440p / 144 Hz) and SLI.


Nah, my ripoff point was valid the moment Nvidia took their midrange chip, doubled the price, and named it the GTX 680, then subsequently doubled the price of their big chip and called it the Titan.

Hard for me to see how a company doubling prices across the board is anything other than a ripoff. The fact that some people can justify being fleeced doesn't mean they aren't being fleeced.

I'm satisfied with my Titan X cards - they provided the performance I desired and at the time they were the only way to get what I needed, so OK I dropped $2k+ on them. But I did so knowing full well that I was being bent over by Nvidia to the tune of about $800 just because they could.


----------



## Orthello

I'll wait till next april i think at the earliest - thats 2 year mark since i got my TXs. Hopefully Vega is out by then although i dont think it will get too close to TItan R









Could bring the 1080 Ti down in price though.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Agreed, there will always be a band of enthusiasts ready and waiting to buy the Titan P., but I guess there will be less of a demand from the mainstream guys, as the price tag will see the rule of diminishing returns apply? Perhaps NV had/has a long-term plan to remove the full compute functionality from the TX and reinstate it for the Titan P? Or maybe they will continue their trend to basically milk the top end of the market and create 'niche' products like Titan's & Tesla's? Hell if all the sports car manufacturers can continue to sell overpriced cars to the wealthy few, then NV may continue their policy as well???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> I love the Titan brand and much prefer the smaller form-factor they bring, over the larger PCB custom cards. Hopefully as you rightly said if the Titan P becomes the first card to deliver 60FPS @ 4K then yes I'm sure they will sell loads. As I like you and many others would love to ditch SLi for a single beast card!!!


NV is all about "sharing the wealth" by milking the top 1%. They are still playing catch up if they can't do a single card that can do 60fps @ 5K.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> NV is all about "sharing the wealth" by milking the top 1%. They are still playing catch up if they can't do a single card that can do 60fps @ 5K.


I'm not sure how "milking the top 1%" is sharing exactly? And do you mean "playing catch up" is with regards to dual GPU cards???


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> I'm not sure how "milking the top 1%" is sharing exactly? And do you mean "playing catch up" is with regards to dual GPU cards???


like charging 1,100+ for Titan X vs $650 for the 980ti. I'm sure making those Titan X cards is not costing them a whole lot more except for the extra memory chips. Really doubt it's costing them 400+ extra that they charge. So it's close to the same thing as sharing because people that don't want to pay for Titans get a break while the Titan owners get ripped.

Playing catch up with GPUs driving the display. It requires 3 Titan X to display GTA5 in 4K with everything maxed out with about a 20-30% GPU power wasted. By the time a single video card can drive 4K we would be past the 5K resolution on display, what's next 10K?


----------



## Woundingchaney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> like charging 1,100+ for Titan X vs $650 for the 980ti. I'm sure making those Titan X cards is not costing them a whole lot more except for the extra memory chips. Really doubt it's costing them 400+ extra that they charge. So it's close to the same thing as sharing because people that don't want to pay for Titans get a break while the Titan owners get ripped.
> 
> Playing catch up with GPUs driving the display. It requires 3 Titan X to display GTA5 in 4K with everything maxed out with about a 20-30% GPU power wasted. By the time a single video card can drive 4K we would be past the 5K resolution on display, what's next 10K?


Most indications suggest that 8k is next, though ultimately we would likely be better off improving display technology rather than another large resolution increase. 5k is a very limited offering and if televisions do not support the standard it's doubtful it ever gains much traction.

It's important to note that the industry essentially jumped from 2560p to 4K, even at a time when we were just seeing single card solutions run 2560p at 60fps. Titan X sli was really the first time you could play 4K at 60fps in many AAA titles reliably. So if we see another card released this year that runs 4K at 60 fps that would be a performance increase of 60-70 percent, which is very rare in this industry.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woundingchaney*
> 
> So if we see another card released this year that runs 4K at 60 fps that would be a performance increase of 60-70 percent, which is very rare in this industry.


60-70% is not uncommon

285 --> 580 was a 67% jump (280 --> 480 was about 57%)
580 --> 780 = 64% jump (and 580 --> 780 Ti was about a 100% jump)
780 --> 980 Ti = ~70% jump (780 Ti --> Titan X was only about 45%)

The only reason it feels like the performance increase is slower now is because Nvidia started these shenanigans with its Kepler launch where it puts out the midrange GPUs first at marginal gains over the previous high end GPU


----------



## Woundingchaney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> 60-70% is not uncommon
> 
> 285 --> 580 was a 67% jump (280 --> 480 was about 57%)
> 580 --> 780 = 64% jump (and 580 --> 780 Ti was about a 100% jump)
> 780 --> 980 Ti = ~70% jump (780 Ti --> Titan X was only about 45%)
> 
> The only reason it feels like the performance increase is slower now is because Nvidia started these shenanigans with its Kepler launch where it puts out the midrange GPUs first at marginal gains over the previous high end GPU


We are looking at a time gap of what would be around 18 months from one product line directly to the next. Essentially Titan X to Titan P (or whatever). 60-70% increase in line to line with this time span is rare, the 8800gtx comes to mind.

The time spans you are referencing are from around 3 years to 2 years and some change in between (not sure when the 285 came out). The 780 to the 980ti would be a bit under 2 years.

500 series 2010
700 series 2013
980ti summer 2015


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woundingchaney*
> 
> We are looking at a time gap of what would be around 18 months from one product line directly to the next. Essentially Titan X to Titan P (or whatever). 60-70% increase in line to line with this time span is rare, the 8800gtx comes to mind.
> 
> The time spans you are referencing are from around 3 years to 2 years and some change in between (not sure when the 285 came out). The 780 to the 980ti would be a bit under 2 years.
> 
> 500 series 2010
> 700 series 2013
> 980ti summer 2015


Certainly an 18 month cycle is faster than average, which I think is fair to pin down as around 2 years. We're nowhere near 8800 GTX level though... the 8800 GTX launched less than 12 months after the 7900 and was like 85% faster IIRC

Reasonable expectation is 60% performance jump every two years, IMO.


----------



## Woundingchaney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Certainly an 18 month cycle is faster than average, which I think is fair to pin down as around 2 years. We're nowhere near 8800 GTX level though... the 8800 GTX launched less than 12 months after the 7900 and was like 85% faster IIRC
> 
> Reasonable expectation is 60% performance jump every two years, IMO.


Yeah that seems to be the trend for a 2 year cycle, but this is still rare for no comparable in-between release in a single 18 month product cycle. Though the Stars have aligned with a die shrink, new memory arch., etc.

I can't remember the performance increase in the 7900 to 8800 jump, but I remember it being massive. The 8800 series were absolutely amazing.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Certainly an 18 month cycle is faster than average, which I think is fair to pin down as around 2 years. We're nowhere near 8800 GTX level though... the 8800 GTX launched less than 12 months after the 7900 and was like 85% faster IIRC
> 
> Reasonable expectation is 60% performance jump every two years, IMO.


A 60% performance gain for a 2 year GPU renewal/upgrade cycle is a pretty fair exchange IMO. I for one would be happy to stick to that cycle, as I'm sure many others would be too? But then there's always the want over need gang, with the must have/can't resist/buy now/latest and greatest mentality!!! LOL









But hey hoo each to their own I guess.


----------



## mypickaxe

Welp, sold my TITAN X for $850 including an EK block. I put the stock cooler back on and shipped to the customer (with the block, of course) a few days ago. I bought a couple of 1070s for SLI and blocks and shiny backplates to go with. This should tide me over until I find a good deal on some 1080s.

So, this is goodbye. It's been real.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> Welp, sold my TITAN X for $850 including an EK block. I put the stock cooler back on and shipped to the customer (with the block, of course) a few days ago. I bought a couple of 1070s for SLI and blocks and shiny backplates to go with. This should tide me over until I find a good deal on some 1080s.
> 
> So, this is goodbye. It's been real.


No Titan P for you?


----------



## Geisterwolf

Hello

I'm not sure if i killed my titan by flashing bios.
I have a Palit card for about a half year with "450"_by_webmi.rom" bios on it. Working absolutly well.

Because on decreasing prices i got a used one from Asus as second card for SLI. Tested with standard bios and everything seems to be fine (SLI worked).
Now i flashed it to same bios like my Palit card and the problems began. (Shame on me that i haven't make a save of Original Asus Bios).
SLI cannot be activated now. Afterburner cannot detect the card but can be detected by gpu-z and Aida.
The card seems to be detcted correctly be GPU-Z. Aida can detect card but can only get minimal information compared to Palit card.

Have i killed it or is it to late and I'am doing something wrong. What can I do?
How can I help you to help me







.

Thanks best regards and Good night from Germany
Jani


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geisterwolf*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I'm not sure if i killed my titan by flashing bios.
> I have a Palit card for about a half year with "450"_by_webmi.rom" bios on it. Working absolutly well.
> 
> Because on decreasing prices i got a used one from Asus as second card for SLI. Tested with standard bios and everything seems to be fine (SLI worked).
> Now i flashed it to same bios like my Palit card and the problems began. (Shame on me that i haven't make a save of Original Asus Bios).
> SLI cannot be activated now. Afterburner cannot detect the card but can be detected by gpu-z and Aida.
> The card seems to be detcted correctly be GPU-Z. Aida can detect card but can only get minimal information compared to Palit card.
> 
> Have i killed it or is it to late and I'am doing something wrong. What can I do?
> How can I help you to help me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Thanks best regards and Good night from Germany
> Jani


Just look for a bios with that exact same model and flash it back. The bios between the two variations may not be compatible.


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> Welp, sold my TITAN X for $850 including an EK block. I put the stock cooler back on and shipped to the customer (with the block, of course) a few days ago. I bought a couple of 1070s for SLI and blocks and shiny backplates to go with. This should tide me over until I find a good deal on some 1080s.
> 
> So, this is goodbye. It's been real.
> 
> 
> 
> No Titan P for you?
Click to expand...

We'll see. I doubt I would be a day one buyer anyway.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> We'll see. I doubt I would be a day one buyer anyway.


I don't blame you, predictions/guesses/speculations on prices are crazy at the moment.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Just look for a bios with that exact same model and flash it back. The bios between the two variations may not be compatible.


I have the original Asus Titan X bios, when I get home I'll post a zip of it.

Do you want to have both cards in your system, do the nvflash list thing, see if the card not working shows in nvflash, then flash it using the multiple card option, it'll likely be card 0 and card 1 and card 1 is the bottom card.









I'm on my phone so don't have the actual commands you use.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geisterwolf*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I'm not sure if i killed my titan by flashing bios.
> I have a Palit card for about a half year with "450"_by_webmi.rom" bios on it. Working absolutly well.
> 
> Because on decreasing prices i got a used one from Asus as second card for SLI. Tested with standard bios and everything seems to be fine (SLI worked).
> Now i flashed it to same bios like my Palit card and the problems began. (Shame on me that i haven't make a save of Original Asus Bios).
> SLI cannot be activated now. Afterburner cannot detect the card but can be detected by gpu-z and Aida.
> The card seems to be detcted correctly be GPU-Z. Aida can detect card but can only get minimal information compared to Palit card.
> 
> Have i killed it or is it to late and I'am doing something wrong. What can I do?
> How can I help you to help me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Thanks best regards and Good night from Germany
> Jani


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geisterwolf*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I'm not sure if i killed my titan by flashing bios.
> I have a Palit card for about a half year with "450"_by_webmi.rom" bios on it. Working absolutly well.
> 
> Because on decreasing prices i got a used one from Asus as second card for SLI. Tested with standard bios and everything seems to be fine (SLI worked).
> Now i flashed it to same bios like my Palit card and the problems began. (Shame on me that i haven't make a save of Original Asus Bios).
> SLI cannot be activated now. Afterburner cannot detect the card but can be detected by gpu-z and Aida.
> The card seems to be detcted correctly be GPU-Z. Aida can detect card but can only get minimal information compared to Palit card.
> 
> Have i killed it or is it to late and I'am doing something wrong. What can I do?
> How can I help you to help me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Thanks best regards and Good night from Germany
> Jani


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I have the original Asus Titan X bios, when I get home I'll post a zip of it.
> 
> Do you want to have both cards in your system, do the nvflash list thing, see if the card not working shows in nvflash, then flash it using the multiple card option, it'll likely be card 0 and card 1 and card 1 is the bottom card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on my phone so don't have the actual commands you use.


that's cool, looks like Geisterwolf can really use it but he's probably sleeping at the moment since he's in Germany


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geisterwolf*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I'm not sure if i killed my titan by flashing bios.
> I have a Palit card for about a half year with "450"_by_webmi.rom" bios on it. Working absolutly well.
> 
> Because on decreasing prices i got a used one from Asus as second card for SLI. Tested with standard bios and everything seems to be fine (SLI worked).
> Now i flashed it to same bios like my Palit card and the problems began. (Shame on me that i haven't make a save of Original Asus Bios).
> SLI cannot be activated now. Afterburner cannot detect the card but can be detected by gpu-z and Aida.
> The card seems to be detcted correctly be GPU-Z. Aida can detect card but can only get minimal information compared to Palit card.
> 
> Have i killed it or is it to late and I'am doing something wrong. What can I do?
> How can I help you to help me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Thanks best regards and Good night from Germany
> Jani


 AsusTitanX.zip 150k .zip file


----------



## Geisterwolf

Good Morning

Thank you KedarWolf. Sadly it hasn't worked.
I added GPUz Screenshots because I saw something that is weired for me. After flashing your AsusBios (I also tried the GM200 from start post) the Bios Version of Asus card is always the same. Is this usual?




Is there anything more that i can do?

Thank you
Jani


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geisterwolf*
> 
> Good Morning
> 
> Thank you KedarWolf. Sadly it hasn't worked.
> I added GPUz Screenshots because I saw something that is weired for me. After flashing your AsusBios (I also tried the GM200 from start post) the Bios Version of Asus card is always the same. Is this usual?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anything more that i can do?
> 
> Thank you
> Jani


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geisterwolf*
> 
> Good Morning
> 
> Thank you KedarWolf. Sadly it hasn't worked.
> I added GPUz Screenshots because I saw something that is weired for me. After flashing your AsusBios (I also tried the GM200 from start post) the Bios Version of Asus card is always the same. Is this usual?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anything more that i can do?
> 
> Thank you
> Jani


nvflash --list

nvflash -6 --index=0 BIOSfilename.rom

nvflash -6 --index=1 BIOSfilename.rom

You will have to confirm 'Y' a few times.

The second is for the bottom card of the two.


----------



## Geisterwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> nvflash --list
> 
> nvflash -6 --index=0 BIOSfilename.rom
> 
> nvflash -6 --index=1 BIOSfilename.rom
> 
> You will have to confirm 'Y' a few times.
> 
> The second is for the bottom card of the two.


Hi
I did this command in several steps. I hadn't to flash index 0, it already have aa good working bios.
Flashing index 1 nvflash say everything was ok and I need to reboot.
After rebooting nothing changed.

Jani


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geisterwolf*
> 
> Hi
> I did this command in several steps. I hadn't to flash index 0, it already have aa good working bios.
> Flashing index 1 nvflash say everything was ok and I need to reboot.
> After rebooting nothing changed.
> 
> Jani


Actually, if the bottom screenshot is the one you flashed it looks fine.

I've had Windows not recognize one or both cards after flashing the BIOS and I had to do a clean install of Windows to fix it. It said 'Microsoft Video Adapter' I think instead 'Titan X' in the Device Manager.


----------



## Geisterwolf

Yes bottom screenshot is the asus card. Im just confused about bios version doesn't change. It's still the one from the 450w webmi bios.

Device Manager recognize both cards as Titan X, but on of the is stopped because of reported problems (43)

Meanwhile i checked monitors on the Asus card. Seems not to be a windows problem. Mainboard Bios doesn't show up. There is no beep error.

//edit
same behavior in a new clean windows installation.
are there any more advices or do ia have to see the card is dead?

Thanks you very much so far
Jani

//edit2
can the card be flashed withou seeing anything?
i could take out the palit card and flash the asus card back with some autorun?
i got that idea because I tried to flash back the palit card to orginial bios and gpuz shows the bios version from palit card for both cards. Only nvflash can read different bios versions for the cards.

jani


----------



## Sowah

@Geisterwolf

Hello Brother, maybe you like to try with this Version of Nvflash, for me it was the Solution in a near same Problem...

Liebe Grüße!
Christian

http://www.mediafire.com/download/b1zwo05f5bjb2de/nvflash_5.292.0-win.zip

P.s.: With all steps... --protectoff first include.


----------



## Geisterwolf

This version doesn't seem to work with windows x64.
I tried with latest working 5.278. nothing new.


----------



## Thum8er

Hey Guys just wanted to ask if a new Bios came out lately ? Havent checked up in a while. I am using Sheysters 1.281V Bios. Running my Cards at 1430Mhz as it seems like they cant take more then that..... using the cards mainly for gaming.

Anyone had any luck with another Bios ? Pushing the card/s to the sweet 1500Mhz mark ?

Or are the real world benefits really that redudant ? Talking 1430Mhz to 1500Mhz ?

Kind Regards

Thum8er


----------



## Tim Drake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thum8er*
> 
> Hey Guys just wanted to ask if a new Bios came out lately ? Havent checked up in a while. I am using Sheysters 1.281V Bios. Running my Cards at 1430Mhz as it seems like they cant take more then that..... using the cards mainly for gaming.
> 
> Anyone had any luck with another Bios ? Pushing the card/s to the sweet 1500Mhz mark ?
> 
> Or are the real world benefits really that redudant ? Talking 1430Mhz to 1500Mhz ?
> 
> Kind Regards
> 
> Thum8er


That's quite high voltage just for 1430 0_0

I run 1400 at stock volts (1.174v)


----------



## Thum8er

Aint that the truth.....


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tim Drake*
> 
> That's quite high voltage just for 1430 0_0
> 
> I run 1400 at stock volts (1.174v)


Just luck of the draw. One of my cards can only do about 1300 on stock volts, the other can do 1410. On the Sheyster BIOS I have one card that is only stable at 1440, the other is stable at 1530.


----------



## Tim Drake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Just luck of the draw. One of my cards can only do about 1300 on stock volts, the other can do 1410. On the Sheyster BIOS I have one card that is only stable at 1440, the other is stable at 1530.


Yeah, fair enough. I got lucky with my ASIC quality


----------



## Thum8er

THAT Moment when you realise that you have been a total idiot... I never ajusted the power slide... so I just did some Heaven Benching to see if my overclock would stay stable,artifacting ect.... AND behold... 1470mhz are possible.....

Powerslider @ 115%

Guessing I was starving my cards the entire time... thats why games started to crash.

But anyhow.... looking at the bench resuslt.. kind of made me.. decide to load up a safer bios with less voltage that can still do 1430mhz as I did not really gain that many frames... 1430 to 1470 where like 2 Frames.... Running at 2560x1440.

Anyone got a good bios that could/can run 1430mhz at a lower voltage ?

By the way my ASIC from both cards are : 61.1% and 79.9%.

Kind Regards

Thum8er


----------



## Tim Drake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thum8er*
> 
> THAT Moment when you realise that you have been a total idiot... I never ajusted the power slide... so I just did some Heaven Benching to see if my overclock would stay stable,artifacting ect.... AND behold... 1470mhz are possible.....
> 
> Powerslider @ 115%
> 
> Guessing I was starving my cards the entire time... thats why games started to crash.
> 
> But anyhow.... looking at the bench resuslt.. kind of made me.. decide to load up a safer bios with less voltage that can still do 1430mhz as I did not really gain that many frames... 1430 to 1470 where like 2 Frames.... Running at 2560x1440.
> 
> Anyone got a good bios that could/can run 1430mhz at a lower voltage ?
> 
> By the way my ASIC from both cards are : 61.1% and 79.9%.
> 
> Kind Regards
> 
> Thum8er


Ouch, such a huge ASIC difference









Tbh, stock max in AB SHOULD be enough.

If not, try a 1.262v BIOS


----------



## xTesla1856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thum8er*
> 
> THAT Moment when you realise that you have been a total idiot... I never ajusted the power slide... so I just did some Heaven Benching to see if my overclock would stay stable,artifacting ect.... AND behold... 1470mhz are possible.....
> 
> Powerslider @ 115%
> 
> Guessing I was starving my cards the entire time... thats why games started to crash.
> 
> But anyhow.... looking at the bench resuslt.. kind of made me.. decide to load up a safer bios with less voltage that can still do 1430mhz as I did not really gain that many frames... 1430 to 1470 where like 2 Frames.... Running at 2560x1440.
> 
> Anyone got a good bios that could/can run 1430mhz at a lower voltage ?
> 
> By the way my ASIC from both cards are : 61.1% and 79.9%.
> 
> Kind Regards
> 
> Thum8er


Mine used to do 1440 with Sheyster's 1150mV BIOS. Look into it, I loved that BIOS.


----------



## Tim Drake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Mine used to do 1440 with Sheyster's 1150mV BIOS. Look into it, I loved that BIOS.


What was so good about it?


----------



## xTesla1856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tim Drake*
> 
> What was so good about it?


The stability and ease of tweaking. Power limit was raised to 150% too and voltage was fixed at 1150mV. Also since boost was disabled, there were no fluctuations or throttling. As I said, try it and if you don't like it, just revert back. But before you do anything, back up your stock bioses for each card individually. I did that stupid mistake and had to hunt down an ASUS Bios.









EDIT: ASIC on my cards was 71.4 and 66,8 I believe


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

What I like is that if you want the card to run at 1450, you just set it to run at 1450. No messing with the voltage slider, set the power limit (I just use max), set the clock, set the memory, and go.


----------



## lilchronic

My card does around the same 1443Mhz @ 1.174v, 1480Mhz @ 1.23v and 1520Mhz @ 1.274v. bench runs up to 1530Mhz 1540Mhz with ambient temps 25°c and load temps 40°c. With load temps under 30°c i was able to hit 1550 - 1560Mhz.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8484855


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thum8er*
> 
> THAT Moment when you realise that you have been a total idiot... I never ajusted the power slide... so I just did some Heaven Benching to see if my overclock would stay stable,artifacting ect.... AND behold... 1470mhz are possible.....
> 
> Powerslider @ 115%
> 
> Guessing I was starving my cards the entire time... thats why games started to crash.
> 
> But anyhow.... looking at the bench resuslt.. kind of made me.. decide to load up a safer bios with less voltage that can still do 1430mhz as I did not really gain that many frames... 1430 to 1470 where like 2 Frames.... Running at 2560x1440.
> 
> Anyone got a good bios that could/can run 1430mhz at a lower voltage ?
> 
> By the way my ASIC from both cards are : 61.1% and 79.9%.
> 
> Kind Regards
> 
> Thum8er


I'm just curious are your cards using the stock cooler? Only reason I ask is when I first got my Titan I could only run it at 1320mhz. Currently running it at 1492mhz with sheyster's bios and a full water block. So I'd be jealous if you were running them on air.

Btw I'm surprised not as many people are selling off their Titans as I thought they would. Was hoping to pick up a second one here in the forums but moved too slow on the ones being sold last week.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terreos*
> 
> I'm just curious are your cards using the stock cooler? Only reason I ask is when I first got my Titan I could only run it at 1320mhz. Currently running it at 1492mhz with sheyster's bios and a full water block. So I'd be jealous if you were running them on air.
> 
> Btw I'm surprised not as many people are selling off their Titans as I thought they would. Was hoping to pick up a second one here in the forums but moved too slow on the ones being sold last week.


I'm more than glad to sell you my Titans when Titan P comes out


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> I'm more than glad to sell you my Titans when Titan P comes out


Lol. Keep me in mind. Depending on the price on the Titan P I may or may not make that upgrade.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terreos*
> 
> Lol. Keep me in mind. Depending on the price on the Titan P I may or may not make that upgrade.


True, if the price is more than $1,500 each I'm just going to buy a 3rd titan x


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> True, if the price is more than $1,500 each I'm just going to buy a 3rd titan x


Yeah that's what worries me. I think it would be a bad move for nvidia to do that, but they are charging a premium on the founder edition of cards this time around. And you'd go with a third Titan X? Even though nvidia does seem like they're leaving it to the game developers to support it?


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terreos*
> 
> Yeah that's what worries me. I think it would be a bad move for nvidia to do that, but they are charging a premium on the founder edition of cards this time around. And you'd go with a third Titan X? Even though nvidia does seem like they're leaving it to the game developers to support it?


Even for the old titles I wanted a 3rd one but can't seem to find someone selling one with an EVGA block on it. I play in 4K and when I'm playing GTA5 I hate that slow mouse/character movement feeling because things are not loading fast enough. I want it to more snappier and I can't max out every single thing in GTA5 @4k, two cards just don't have enough juice it seems. I have since then stopped looking for a 3rd card when rumors leaked about Titan P


----------



## Sowah

I am very happy and grateful with my new Titan X's. Therefore I made again wallpaper the last night ...









If someone like, here you will find the new one:
http://i.imgur.com/K9LUtzv.jpg

Here you will find Titan Wallpaper I made in past (open each in new tab to download in full size):


http://imgur.com/all


Peace


----------



## lilchronic

New 3DMark Time Spy benchmark is out.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/13210022?


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> New 3DMark Time Spy benchmark is out.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/13210022?


Going to run some benchies tonight on it ,i'll dial in 1550/8100 clocks on these ambient Txs and see how far ahead of 1070 setup i can get. Not much by the looks which is annoying - the 1070s are getting that little bit of a tickle up from their pre-emption thing.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Ran Time Spy this morning,


*
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/13238462*

top 100 HOF are all GTX 1080s!


----------



## Aqualoon

Just installed my Titan X last night, my previous video card was a GTX570 so it was a HUGE upgrade. As someone who mostly plays MMORPGs (think WoW, FFXIV, etc) would I benefit much going to SLI with these? Thinking as this new gen of cards come out people will be looking to upgrade and it would be a good chance to pickup a 2nd card for a good price.

My thinking behind it (correct me if I'm wrong here) is that with the type of games I play, SLI'd Titan X's will do well for me for the next few years.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*
> 
> Just installed my Titan X last night, my previous video card was a GTX570 so it was a HUGE upgrade. As someone who mostly plays MMORPGs (think WoW, FFXIV, etc) would I benefit much going to SLI with these? Thinking as this new gen of cards come out people will be looking to upgrade and it would be a good chance to pickup a 2nd card for a good price.
> 
> My thinking behind it (correct me if I'm wrong here) is that with the type of games I play, SLI'd Titan X's will do well for me for the next few years.


most MMORPG games are not very graphics intensive. SLI would be of little use. But, this is partially dependent on resolution you game at. If at 1080p, one titan X will be overkill. But, even at 4K most MMORPG games wont kit the GPU too bad.


----------



## Woundingchaney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> most MMORPG games are not very graphics intensive. SLI would be of little use. But, this is partially dependent on resolution you game at. If at 1080p, one titan X will be overkill. But, even at 4K most MMORPG games wont kit the GPU too bad.


Modern MMOs can be quite taxing at 4k, particularly during raids that showcase higher level of effects. Even with my setup running FF14 could be stressful on the gpus at times.


----------



## Aqualoon

Ran a raid last night in FF14 and it was very smooth. I wasn't checking my FPS at the time because it was very unplanned. Was running at 3840 x 2160 too.

I know the term "future proofing" is difficult when it comes to hardware as new gens are released so often, but if SLI won't see a decent improvement in the types of games I play then I'll just pass on it. However if it will help make my sig rig last a bit longer in the MMORPGs then I won't mind dropping a few hundred dollars more to get that. I should have mentioned (although maybe it was clear when I mentioned that I was using a GTX570 previously







) but I just do some upgrading every 3-5 years.


----------



## Gary2015

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*
> 
> Just installed my Titan X last night, my previous video card was a GTX570 so it was a HUGE upgrade. As someone who mostly plays MMORPGs (think WoW, FFXIV, etc) would I benefit much going to SLI with these? Thinking as this new gen of cards come out people will be looking to upgrade and it would be a good chance to pickup a 2nd card for a good price.
> 
> My thinking behind it (correct me if I'm wrong here) is that with the type of games I play, SLI'd Titan X's will do well for me for the next few years.


I have dual SLI Titan X oc'd on water and getting 100fps maxed out on Elder Scrolls Online on my Acer Predator X34.


----------



## Geisterwolf

Hi

It's me again. Card is still not working. But now after clean install, clean off with ddu now my gpuz nearly can't recognize anything of that card.
Meanwhile i tried all titan x bioses from techpowerup. nothing new. card is just known but won't work.

Are there any more ideas what i can try.

Thanks guys


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geisterwolf*
> 
> Hi
> 
> It's me again. Card is still not working. But now after clean install, clean off with ddu now my gpuz nearly can't recognize anything of that card.
> Meanwhile i tried all titan x bioses from techpowerup. nothing new. card is just known but won't work.
> 
> Are there any more ideas what i can try.
> 
> Thanks guys


some cards use a different version of the BIOS, original doesn't work. It's a different size and a newer BIOS for newer Titan X's.

There is posts here about it.


----------



## X4er0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terreos*
> 
> Lol. Keep me in mind. Depending on the price on the Titan P I may or may not make that upgrade.


Skip Titan P and wait for Volta, that will be the gamer chip like maxwell is compared to kepler.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

No way, wait some more after that too. Let's all wait it out!


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X4er0*
> 
> Skip Titan P and wait for Volta, that will be the gamer chip like maxwell is compared to kepler.


I wish I was a patient person. I can't wait that long. Lol. Like I mentioned earlier if I find a Titan X for a fair price ((hopefully with a waterblock on it the same as mine already)) that would be enough for me for awhile.


----------



## tin0

Ok guys, just got hold of a Gainward TITAN X and immediately gave it the proper watercooling treatment fitting a bitspower titan x v2 block. Now I tried flasing the 1.25v sheyster BIOS but that one bricked it (guess flashing a Hydro Copper based BIOS to a reference card is not such a good idea lol). Had to use the IGP to reflash stock BIOS. So question; which BIOS from the OP can I use best for my reference TITAN X? (whcih one is the latest and removes/ups power limit to atleast 450W?) In terms of voltage I'm not looking to go higher than 1.25v since the card is sitting in my couch gaming PC, built in a console like chassis, fitted in the TV stand and even though all is watercooled, without airflow, things will get a little hot over longer periods of gaming.
Quick 3dmark doesn't push the temps of the card over 36degrees Celsius though.

Coming from a 1500MHz 24/7 980Ti it would at least be nice if I could reach similar speeds. Currently the powerlimit is the biggest issue. Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## X4er0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> No way, wait some more after that too. Let's all wait it out!


I'm not talking about waiting as other people say "wait because there will be a better one" i mean for real get Volta, after that there will be a kepler, pascal chip that is made for Quadro.


----------



## Geisterwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> ...


Yay, i got that stupid ***** working. But to come to this solution you need a really huge ammount of weed.

Booting with sli bridge.
flashing bios of the card.
after flashing remove sli bridge while pc runnning.
reboot.
shut down.
put in sli bridge.
booting ... erverything is fine.

how the hell should someone come to this idea. Now i have both cards running on an evga bios 80.44.45.00.90.

Thank you very much for your help


----------



## tin0

After bricking it again with a reference BIOS I figured out I have a newer TITAN X wit a different ROM size of 217kb instead of all available modded BIOS versions which are 221kb. Guess I''ll need to fiddle with it myself or ask in the request thread. Maybe I overlooked it, but is anyone running a modded 217kb BIOS?


----------



## Orthello

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/13299128?

Titan Xs and raw muscle ... Cracked 12k graphics score, might have a little bit left in this ambient rig yet .. demolished the highest scoring 1070s ( highest 1070 sli score is gpu 11128 on a 6950x at present). Not going to get to over clocked 1080 level .. might of it it was not for the async thing.

Happy with that , shows even in dx12 there's no real upgrade options out there at present...


----------



## Deimosian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tin0*
> 
> After bricking it again with a reference BIOS I figured out I have a newer TITAN X wit a different ROM size of 217kb instead of all available modded BIOS versions which are 221kb. Guess I''ll need to fiddle with it myself or ask in the request thread. Maybe I overlooked it, but is anyone running a modded 217kb BIOS?


I am, got one made by Mr-Dark over in the 900 series custom BIOS thread, works *great!*

http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request/6070#post_25267123


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/13299128?
> 
> Titan Xs and raw muscle ... Cracked 12k graphics score, might have a little bit left in this ambient rig yet .. demolished the highest scoring 1070s ( highest 1070 sli score is gpu 11128 on a 6950x at present). Not going to get to over clocked 1080 level .. might of it it was not for the async thing.
> 
> Happy with that , shows even in dx12 there's no real upgrade options out there at present...


It's now 12112. I'm working on bringing that up.

http://www.3dmark.com/spy/82064


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Hey guys,

I have a couple of Titan X Cards and using a modified BIOS. Now I am facing the age old issue where my card will throttle when it hits 60c which is kind of silly as that is not all that high. Is there a way to stop this throttle by editing BIOS settings ?

Dont worry I have just seen the Max Air BIOS


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I have a couple of Titan X Cards and using a modified BIOS. Now I am facing the age old issue where my card will throttle when it hits 60c which is kind of silly as that is not all that high. Is there a way to stop this throttle by editing BIOS settings ?
> 
> Dont worry I have just seen the Max Air BIOS


http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/12210#post_24170415

^ does not throttle up to 85 deg C.


----------



## tin0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deimosian*
> 
> I am, got one made by Mr-Dark over in the 900 series custom BIOS thread, works *great!*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request/6070#post_25267123










Thanks! Will try this when I get home. Currently running a modded version which Mr-Dark made the other day, rock solid at 1505MHz / 2000MHz at 1.255v, hoping there is some more left in it when using your 1.28v BIOS, that would be great.


----------



## Deimosian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tin0*
> 
> After bricking it again with a reference BIOS I figured out I have a newer TITAN X wit a different ROM size of 217kb instead of all available modded BIOS versions which are 221kb. Guess I''ll need to fiddle with it myself or ask in the request thread. Maybe I overlooked it, but is anyone running a modded 217kb BIOS?


I've pushed mine to 1600/2000 and it was fine, haven't found the limit but mine has a waterblock on it. But usually I just leave it alone on boot, don't need any more than the 1405 it's set to on boot for anything really.


----------



## tin0

That's sick, I haven't seen many reach 1600 to be honest (not on air/water). I'm also running it watercooled using the Bitspower TITAN X v2 block. Temps are absolutely the lowest I've seen yet, running under load below 40°C (my EK'ed 980Ti was actually higher).


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deimosian*
> 
> I've pushed mine to 1600/2000 and it was fine, haven't found the limit but mine has a waterblock on it. But usually I just leave it alone on boot, don't need any more than the 1405 it's set to on boot for anything really.


Have any proof of this? That's a pretty bold claim.


----------



## Deimosian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Have any proof of this? That's a pretty bold claim.


Sure, it's actually not terribly difficult to do, I'm just cranking up the clocks in afterburner, Mr-Dark did the real magic.

https://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details/mae37

And just so you know it actually runs under load:

https://i.imgur.com/Dx96Pcn.png


----------



## Orthello

I did 1633 mhz under load for benching , subzero in SLI ;-) My default gaming was at 1600-1610 mhz chilled in SLI , pair of TXs did that with max temps around -12c.

If i played something like Ori and the blind forest it would boost to 1670mhz 1 card not 100% utilised.

Post 546 has some pics.
http://forums.extremeoverclocking.com/showthread.php?t=363597&page=28

1600mhz with ambient cooling ? , now thats Golden card territory.

MrTooShort has a golden card .. so they do exist.


----------



## Deimosian

My cooling may be ambient but the set up is pretty good, two Alphacool 280x60 rads w/ EK Furious Vardar fans, EK dual bay D5 pump/res, Impact monoblock and Titan X block. Pretty short tubing runs because it's all packed into a Mercury S3 w/ pedestal.

For instance, when loaded up and seeing 36C on the GPU, my coolant is already at 29C and my office is about 25-26 ambient. I've never seen my GPU break 40C since installing the water block. I didn't believe it at first myself, but those are the readings.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Hey guys,

Just a quick one. I am using the GM200 Ultimate 1256mv BIOS in the OP. I notice that in MBT that the Voltages are all set to 1281Mv, is that to account for VDROOP or something ? Just clarifying.

In fact I just compared the GM200 Ultimate 1256mv BIOS to the 1281mv BIOS and in MBT all the voltages are the same ?


----------



## brandon02852

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deimosian*
> 
> I am, got one made by Mr-Dark over in the 900 series custom BIOS thread, works *great!*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request/6070#post_25267123


I am confused by this. Apparently his BIOS is 217Kb which is compatible with the "newer" TITAN X's.

I have a TITAN X bought directly from nVidia on launch day. The BIOS used is 221Kb. Can I safely flash my card with the 217Kb BIOS made by Mr-Dark? I'm hearing great things about this particular BIOS and want to give it a shot (but only if it won't brick my card, ya kno?)


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon02852*
> 
> I am confused by this. Apparently his BIOS is 217Kb which is compatible with the "newer" TITAN X's.
> 
> I have a TITAN X bought directly from nVidia on launch day. The BIOS used is 221Kb. Can I safely flash my card with the 217Kb BIOS made by Mr-Dark? I'm hearing great things about this particular BIOS and want to give it a shot (but only if it won't brick my card, ya kno?)


no, the same size Titan-X bios as your stock one only.


----------



## brandon02852

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> no, the same size Titan-X bios as your stock one only.


Thanks for the quick reply. So in order to safely flash with Mr-Dark's BIOS, it must be a 221Kb variant?


----------



## Deimosian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon02852*
> 
> I am confused by this. Apparently his BIOS is 217Kb which is compatible with the "newer" TITAN X's.
> 
> I have a TITAN X bought directly from nVidia on launch day. The BIOS used is 221Kb. Can I safely flash my card with the 217Kb BIOS made by Mr-Dark? I'm hearing great things about this particular BIOS and want to give it a shot (but only if it won't brick my card, ya kno?)


No, it will brick your card.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon02852*
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply. So in order to safely flash with Mr-Dark's BIOS, it must be a 221Kb variant?


Yes. You can always just post in his 900 series thread and ask for one.


----------



## alancsalt

One of my PCs across the room, turned on, just played one of those Windows 10 chimes, maybe a reboot? I look across, nothing on screen. I turn the monitor on and off - nothing. Plug in another monitor - nothing. Go back to the PC I was using, check the network. PC is there, files accessible on the network ...

Has my Titan X just died?


----------



## iamdjango

Hi,

I'm a long time follower of this thread and have a problem with the P8 idle state of my Titan X driving 3 new 1440p monitors I recently connected, one of which is 144Hz .

Previously I had a 1080p 144Hz monitor hooked up and experienced the usual issue of the card not idling. I was using NVIDIA Inspector's Multi Display Power Saver to force the card into P8 and thus 5% Power (vs 25%), reducing fan noise. Unfortunately this no longer works and causes the monitors to flicker violently with a solid coloured background above 85Hz. I'm trying to experiment with increasing the the Clock of P8 to overcome the problem, my hypothesis being that there's not enough perf now to drive the extra pixels of the 1440p panel at 144hz.

I'm fairly familiar with the Maxwell II Bios Tweaker but it doesn't look like I can change the first 5 Boost Clocks for P8. Altering the Boost States and Clock States for the "P08 - Profile" to that of P2 didn't have the desired effect of increasing the idle frequency.

I'm using a Bios from this thread (I forget where from exactly) that disables down-clocking of boost when over the 60C (I think?) threshold. I've tweaked it further reducing minimum fan RPM to 1050 and found a happy medium between perf, voltage and heat.

GM200-Custom-New-3.zip 150k .zip file


Could anyone advise me on how to increase the perf of the P8 state?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Hey guys,

I noticed people playing with the GPC,XBAR,SYS &L2C Values in MBT under the Boost States Tab. What do these do ? Any value in playing with these ?


----------



## sonarctica

Ok, so i am now thinking of OC'ing my titan X

It's a asus titan X (the cheapest titan X card i found) and it's on a accelero Xtreme Iv cooler and reaches mac 60c and has done so since i installed it a year ago.

So.. How much Mhz can i OC it to?

I tried with 1400mhz, but that failed apparently as my record is 1496mhz, but i'm not sure how much the memory should be extra at as i don't want to fry the memory lol (the cooling pads is on the top side of the gpu and not where the actual memory is located.

It was at 1406mhz with 63c in heaven


----------



## lilchronic

Pascal Titan X


----------



## opt33

So August 2nd in US for $1200, so much for waiting for 1080ti....if I can get new titan in 2 weeks.


----------



## ezzdwag

No HBM2


----------



## ssgwright

$1200 rofl... whatever... at least give it a different name.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezzdwag*
> 
> No HBM2


That's the first thing that I noticed as well....somewhat of a disappointment tbh.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> $1200 rofl... whatever... at least give it a different name.


I'm extremely happy it's called Titan X







Titan P just didn't register right with me.


----------



## Mad Pistol

I feel sorry for you guys. This is about to become the most confusing thread in the history of OCN.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> I feel sorry for you guys. This is about to become the most confusing thread in the history of OCN.


It wasn't that bad with RVE and R5E10, I hope it's the same with this one.


----------



## Orthello

Going to be interesting to see what Titan X(P) can clock too .. 1417 vs 1607 base clock is a wee bit lower than the 1080 , if it has the same 2100mhz ceiling under say water cooling or AIB air cooler that would be real nice.

Still i think i'll wait it out this time.


----------



## zipper17

Holy mother of ..., the announce it silently the Titan X(pascal), i got pumped
http://www.geforce.com/hardware/10series/titan-x-pascal

Just bought GTX 1070 damn dude


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Going to be interesting to see what Titan X(P) can clock too .. 1417 vs 1607 base clock is a wee bit lower than the 1080 , if it has the same 2100mhz ceiling under say water cooling or AIB air cooler that would be real nice.
> 
> Still i think i'll wait it out this time.


I'm definitely going to 100% wait this one out until the first chance I get a hold of two of them









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipper17*
> 
> Holy mother of ..., the announce it silently the Titan X(pascal), i got pumped
> http://www.geforce.com/hardware/10series/titan-x-pascal
> 
> Just bought GTX 1070 damn dude


I have an unopened EVGA 1080 FTW







was going to wait until I get another to open it but all that's down the drain.


----------



## Orthello

My will power might hold until the EKWB waterblocks are here for them too .. then it will be difficult lol.

The Ref hairdryers don't do it for me.


----------



## Marios145

1.OC your old Titan X to 1417Mhz
2.Take photo of GPU-Z
3.???
4.Profit


----------



## Kpjoslee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marios145*
> 
> 1.OC your old Titan X to 1417Mhz
> 2.Take photo of GPU-Z
> 3.???
> 4.Profit


You might have a better luck with Sarcasm on other thread, no point doing this on owners club thread lol.


----------



## Marios145

Oh this isn't sarcasm....this is about making money/buying new titan x for free, the meme structure is like that, should i mention ebay?There, i did.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> I feel sorry for you guys. This is about to become the most confusing thread in the history of OCN.


What, more confusing than http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-k-ngp-n-owners-club ?


----------



## Orthello

I just read this, doesn't sound good for supply :

"Meanwhile for distribution, making a departure from previous generations, the card is only being sold directly by NVIDIA through their website. The company's board partners will not be distributing it, though system builders will still be able to include it."


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> I just read this, doesn't sound good for supply :
> 
> "Meanwhile for distribution, making a departure from previous generations, the card is only being sold directly by NVIDIA through their website. The company's board partners will not be distributing it, though system builders will still be able to include it."


I have a feeling that certain big name online retailers will not be happy about this.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> I have a feeling that certain big name online retailers will not be happy about this.


It seems a $200 price bump was not enough to satisfy Nvidias lust for profit, they now now need to end market it exclusively also. Easier to hide poor supply i guess too.

That likely means it won't land here at all in little NZ.

It does make it easier though to resist and upgrade.. short of eBay rip-offs and been charged excessively through customs its going to be made of unobtainium it seems.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> It seems a $200 price bump was not enough to satisfy Nvidias lust for profit, they now now need to end market it exclusively also. Easier to hide poor supply i guess too.
> 
> That likely means it won't land here at all in little NZ.
> 
> It does make it easier though to resist and upgrade.. short of eBay rip-offs and been charged excessively through customs its going to be made of unobtainium it seems.


Here's a conspiracy theory. They are beta testing the chips with the suckers like me that will buy it until they make a card that makes a huge difference when they actually get the good HBM2 memory to slap on to these units when they get supply from Samsung/hyanix.


----------



## tin0

Well that ended the 1080 quickly..but having the same amount of memory as first gen TITAN X, and lacking HBM2 when we know it's possible really makes me think the true Pascal TITAN will be announced later down the line anyway.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tin0*
> 
> Well that ended the 1080 quickly..but having the same amount of memory as first gen TITAN X, and lacking HBM2 when we know it's possible really makes me think the true Pascal TITAN will be announced later down the line anyway.


Good way to burn the old memory stock and other parts with a new GPU and get away with charging an extra 5-600 bucks. Good business move actually.


----------



## Corsa911

Does anyone have any experience with petitions or forming a mob because this new titan x needs a new name.


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> It seems a $200 price bump was not enough to satisfy Nvidias lust for profit, they now now need to end market it exclusively also. Easier to hide poor supply i guess too.
> 
> That likely means it won't land here at all in little NZ.
> 
> It does make it easier though to resist and upgrade.. short of eBay rip-offs and been charged excessively through customs its going to be made of unobtainium it seems.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a conspiracy theory. They are beta testing the chips with the suckers like me that will buy it until they make a card that makes a huge difference when they actually get the good HBM2 memory to slap on to these units when they get supply from Samsung/hyanix.
Click to expand...

They aren't targeting these new cards to gamers. Unlike the last round. If gamers buy them, which they will, that's really their problem. I don't think Nvidia cares. I've heard (actually read on the Nvidia website, so it is confirmed) they are only for sale on the Nvidia website.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> I just read this, doesn't sound good for supply :
> 
> "Meanwhile for distribution, making a departure from previous generations, the card is only being sold directly by NVIDIA through their website. The company's board partners will not be distributing it, though system builders will still be able to include it."
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling that certain big name online retailers will not be happy about this.
Click to expand...

That does not matter, if the only company who is selling them is Nvidia. Also, retailers sell by SKU primarily, marketing is another story.


----------



## xTesla1856

Any little credibility I had left for Nvidia went down the drain today. And I freaking owned 2 Titan X's and everything from the 970 to the 980Ti.


----------



## Gary2015

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Any little credibility I had left for Nvidia went down the drain today. And I freaking owned 2 Titan X's and everything from the 970 to the 980Ti.


Knowing Nvidia they will release the 1080Ti (like the 980Ti) 2 months after the Titan X comes out for half the price. No way will I be buying the new Titan X.


----------



## kingofsorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> What, more confusing than http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-k-ngp-n-owners-club ?


Why is it confusing? no pun.


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gary2015*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Any little credibility I had left for Nvidia went down the drain today. And I freaking owned 2 Titan X's and everything from the 970 to the 980Ti.
> 
> 
> 
> Knowing Nvidia they will release the 1080Ti (like the 980Ti) 2 months after the Titan X comes out for half the price. No way will I be buying the new Titan X.
Click to expand...

I hope they don't release a 1080 Ti, just to mess with everyone's head and make reviewers feel inadequate.


----------



## Gabrielzm

I will be taking my







and waiting for the dust to settle. 2x TXs (the original) are more than enough power at this point. I want to move to a single card and my money is on the 1080ti which will hit after the new TX hype die within 2 or 3 months from now. But then again maybe the wise move is to wait for Volta after all nvidia seems to be in a hurry to release these cards which suggest Volta is around the corner (pun intended)


----------



## camry racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> I will be taking my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and waiting for the dust to settle. 2x TXs (the original) are more than enough power at this point. I want to move to a single card and my money is on the 1080ti which will hit after the new TX hype die within 2 or 3 months from now. But then again maybe the wise move is to wait for Volta after all nvidia seems to be in a hurry to release these cards which suggest Volta is around the corner (pun intended)


I think tis time there isnt going to be a 1080TI cause it cant have 12gb neither 8gb so where is it going to stand I do think there will be another Titan


----------



## xTesla1856

The new Titan X IS the new 1080Ti. For only twice the price of a 980Ti


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *camry racing*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> I will be taking my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and waiting for the dust to settle. 2x TXs (the original) are more than enough power at this point. I want to move to a single card and my money is on the 1080ti which will hit after the new TX hype die within 2 or 3 months from now. But then again maybe the wise move is to wait for Volta after all nvidia seems to be in a hurry to release these cards which suggest Volta is around the corner (pun intended)
> 
> 
> 
> I think tis time there isnt going to be a 1080TI cause it cant have 12gb neither 8gb so where is it going to stand I do think there will be another Titan
Click to expand...

If they do release a 1080 Ti, it could have *either* 8, 10 or 12 GB. There's nothing stop them from releasing any variation. But, you can bet it will have GDDR5X, should they release it. I would bet on it, at least. I'd say it's 50% odds for 8GB, and 15/35 for 10 and 8 GB of VRAM, respectively.


----------



## camry racing

exactly my point this titan x is the new TI...


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *camry racing*
> 
> exactly my point this titan x is the new TI...


We're not making the same point. But I respect your right to have an opinion.


----------



## MR-e

Titan X with EK full cover block + backplate

Installed MSI Afterburner and Valley Benchmark. I set my default bios to max voltage, power + temp slider. From here on, do I just increment core clock until it crashes, back down a notch then rinse and repeat for the memory slider?

If not satisfied with stock bios, which modded bios would you use for a full custom loop and wanting to target 1500MHz core + 4000MHz memory OC?

*Edit* - I just made a backup of my current BIOS and it looks like it's using the newer 217kb bios. The 1.281 sheyster ultimate BIOS is 221kb. Does this mean I shouldn't flash the BIOS? Are there any modded bios' for the newer Titan X cards?

*Edit 2* - Did more reading and answered the questions in my first edit. No to bios' posted in the first page. Did more research and found Mr-Dark had created a 217KB equivalent of the 1.281V Sheyster Ultimate here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request/6060_30#post_25267080

*Edit 3* - I got the new bios flashed. Currently working up the core frequency. Do I need to move the volt slider at all? Or is that hard coded into the bios already? All I did was max out the power/temp slider and started to increment the core freq.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quick one guys,

I am getting a Perfcap 34 in my GPU-z Log. What is that a combo of ? When I add up all the Perfcap definitions it only comes to 31...so I am confused.


----------



## MR-e

In reference to my above Post# 17911, I was able to stabilize 3DMark Time Spy with a Core Clock of 1545+ Memory Freq 4146 without adjusting the volt slider. Just wondering, if I bump that slider up, will it enable me to boost the core/mem further? This is with the Titan X flashed to Sheyster Ultimate BIOS 1.281 (217KB Bios version)


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Pascal Titan X


I shall patiently wait to see if alot of people start selling off their original Titan X's so I can finally go sli.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terreos*
> 
> I shall patiently wait to see if alot of people start selling off their original Titan X's so I can finally go sli.


It's a pity they Nerved Tri SLI for gaming .. i would have considered it if cheaper TXs started to drop.

See what happened with the 980ti release not so long after the TX release i don't think there will be too many selling at this stage.

Really have to see the gaming numbers too, if that ~ 11 tflops translates to the 9 tflops over the 1080 , particularly if that relationship holds oc / oc then its going to be really hard to justify $ per performance. Infact performance per watt will be way down in that case.


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> It's a pity they Nerved Tri SLI for gaming .. i would have considered it if cheaper TXs started to drop.
> 
> See what happened with the 980ti release not so long after the TX release i don't think there will be too many selling at this stage.
> 
> Really have to see the gaming numbers too, if that ~ 11 tflops translates to the 9 tflops over the 1080 , particularly if that relationship holds oc / oc then its going to be really hard to justify $ per performance. Infact performance per watt will be way down in that case.


I was never convinced to do tri sli. I could've when I was running gtx 780 in sli. But, decided to just side grade to a single titan X.

So long as there is one maybe too and their in my price range. . .but yeah I guess you're correct.

If I've learned anything about the gtx 1080 launch it's never trust numbers that Nvidia throws at us. I mean on the product page it claims X3 speed from previous generation cards. And don't tell us what card they are comparing it too. And I've seen 50% than a 1080 somewhere, but 50% faster doing what? Rendering? So as much as I'd love to have the new shiny I'm really in the I don't want it unless it's mind blowing group.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Just wondering, if I bump that slider up, will it enable me to boost the core/mem further? This is with the Titan X flashed to Sheyster Ultimate BIOS 1.281 (217KB Bios version)


No, you should never touch the voltage slider when using the Ultimate BIOS; any of them. The one you're using is locked at 1.281v peak voltage.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> No, you should never touch the voltage slider when using the Ultimate BIOS; any of them. The one you're using is locked at 1.281v peak voltage.


Perfect, thank you Sheyster! Looks like my OC is good to go


----------



## Kylar182

GM200.zip 150k .zip file


Would anyone mind baking in my clocks for me? Have it at 1450 and VRAM at 7600. Power threshold at 150% I believe, voltage lock at 1.274.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## MR-e

kylar, when you say bake in your clocks. Do you mean have it hard coded into the bios so you don't have to fiddle with afterburner?


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> kylar, when you say bake in your clocks. Do you mean have it hard coded into the bios so you don't have to fiddle with afterburner?


Yes, that's what I'm saying. I did it with my wife's 980s and it's quite freeing. Since I've had these cards for quite awhile I know those clocks are rock solid. Would rather just disable boost and set everything right at those clocks/TDP/Voltage.


----------



## MR-e

Interesting... how did you calculate the TDP? I'm using the 1.281 ultimate bios with the power & temp slider at max.


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Interesting... how did you calculate the TDP? I'm using the 1.281 ultimate bios with the power & temp slider at max.


Not really certain, MrDark on the 980 forum made it for me.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

With the Sheyster Ultimate bioses, you can set the core/mem slider to the clock speed you want and leave them. The card will still down clock, but there is no "variable" boost - the speed you set the slider to is what the card(s) run at when under load.

If you want 1450, set the core slider to 437 (1450 - 1013 base clock) and you will always be at 1450 under load.


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> With the Sheyster Ultimate bioses, you can set the core/mem slider to the clock speed you want and leave them. The card will still down clock, but there is no "variable" boost - the speed you set the slider to is what the card(s) run at when under load.
> 
> If you want 1450, set the core slider to 437 (1450 - 1013 base clock) and you will always be at 1450 under load.


Theoretically okay but I'd rather not use a third party program. I'd like the bios to be set as is and be done with it.

This is the one Dark made me.

GM204--1455mhz---Dark.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## tin0

Managed to reach 1521MHz on my Bitspower cooled TITAN X yesterday on 1.25v BIOS. Really happy with it. It's currently fully game stable at 1480MHz, tested on The Witcher 3 and GTA 5 @ 4K for a few hours.
As much as I love this beast, I've come across a good deal for a 1080 and will be selling the card with block.


----------



## brandon02852

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tin0*
> 
> Managed to reach 1521MHz on my Bitspower cooled TITAN X yesterday on 1.25v BIOS. Really happy with it. It's currently fully game stable at 1480MHz, tested on The Witcher 3 and GTA 5 @ 4K for a few hours.
> As much as I love this beast, I've come across a good deal for a 1080 and will be selling the card with block.


Man if I were you...I'd keep the TX. You got an awesome OC there.


----------



## Lordevan83

I find the resale value of Titan X to be confusing. A few month ago when 1080 came out, prices dropped to around $600 on ebay, which made sense given that 1080 were better at that price. Last week, auctions were going up to $800-850 for ones with stock cooler, but cards with waterblocks weren't selling. What drives the used market? Other than more VRAM, Titan X don't seem to have advantage over 1080. Is watercooling really frowned up by buyers of used parts?


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordevan83*
> 
> I find the resale value of Titan X to be confusing. A few month ago when 1080 came out, prices dropped to around $600 on ebay, which made sense given that 1080 were better at that price. Last week, auctions were going up to $800-850 for ones with stock cooler, but cards with waterblocks weren't selling. What drives the used market? Other than more VRAM, Titan X don't seem to have advantage over 1080. Is watercooling really frowned up by buyers of used parts?


Watercooling is fine used but you have to keep your stock cooler to up the resale value, people like options. The Titan X was the best so the resale market plummeted as all the "must have the best" people put their cards on the market at the same time. As they sold the price went up with the scarcity. I'm still shocked they don't teach Econ in school. Probably the reason for the Bernie revolution over the Ron Paul one...


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon02852*
> 
> Man if I were you...I'd keep the TX. You got an awesome OC there.


1080 is on average, when both cards max clocked, only ~15% faster than TitanX. Switching to 1080 makes zero sense. That is also the reason TX maintains the good price comparatively.


----------



## mbze430

I am not sure if this is the right Titan X forum... but it's concerning the Titan X Pascal. I am ready to order it on August 2nd. Can someone clear this up.

Is this Titan X Pascal an all exclusive only, and 3rd party and other partners won't be releasing it?


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/nvidia-titan-x-pascal-available-august-2nd
Quote:


> NVIDIA TITAN X will be available August 2nd, exclusively from the NVIDIA TITAN X product page.


----------



## ratzofftoya

So, just two make sure I'm not crazy, two of these will certainly outperform three 980Tis, right?

Also, getting three of these is not advisable, right?


----------



## xTesla1856

So, mere days away from launch, who here is getting the new Titan X ?


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> So, mere days away from launch, who here is getting the new Titan X ?


A colleague of mine and I were planing to get 14 units (to replace 20 current TitanXes for computing), but since Nvidia banned 3rd party sale and they don't sell in whole of Europe, we will completely skip and planning to go RadeonProDuo. Our move to OpenCL is due already for some time... Not sure why, but NV doesn't want our money so won't get it.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratzofftoya*
> 
> So, just two make sure I'm not crazy, two of these will certainly outperform three 980Tis, right?
> 
> Also, getting three of these is not advisable, right?


Officially support for SLI stops as two cards going forward. At least for gaming. So, three is not advisable. Since triple SLI is only a tiny bit faster than dual SLI odds are very good that two will be faster than the triple 980ti. My dual Titan X (Maxwell) setup is faster than the triple 980 (non TI) I had before them. And that's before I overclocked them.


----------



## ncxboxx

I know this comes out of the blue, but I want to know how well my card performs.

I have a water cooled titan x running with enough headroom for power and static 1.274Volts(cyclops3 bios). My card runs rock solid stable at 1492mhz, but starts to crash at 1502mhz. Temps are a bit high under full load(Hovers between 85-90° occasionally getting to 91°).

How did I do in the Silicon lottery? My guess is a bit worse than average?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncxboxx*
> 
> I know this comes out of the blue, but I want to know how well my card performs.
> 
> I have a water cooled titan x running with enough headroom for power and static 1.274Volts(cyclops3 bios). My card runs rock solid stable at 1492mhz, but starts to crash at 1502mhz. Temps are a bit high under full load(Hovers between 85-90° occasionally getting to 91°).
> 
> How did I do in the Silicon lottery? My guess is a bit worse than average?


That's above average. 1450MHz is average imo.


----------



## pangallosr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncxboxx*
> 
> I know this comes out of the blue, but I want to know how well my card performs.
> 
> I have a water cooled titan x running with enough headroom for power and static 1.274Volts(cyclops3 bios). My card runs rock solid stable at 1492mhz, but starts to crash at 1502mhz. Temps are a bit high under full load(Hovers between 85-90° occasionally getting to 91°).
> 
> How did I do in the Silicon lottery? My guess is a bit worse than average?


Actually that is a pretty good card. I start having my crashing at 1420 (sli).... but with watercooling (custom) I have never managed to get my temperatures above 54C, and that is with an ambient temperature of 31C. Yes, I sit and sweat it out.


----------



## Tim Drake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncxboxx*
> 
> I know this comes out of the blue, but I want to know how well my card performs.
> 
> I have a water cooled titan x running with enough headroom for power and static 1.274Volts(cyclops3 bios). My card runs rock solid stable at 1492mhz, but starts to crash at 1502mhz. Temps are a bit high under full load(Hovers between 85-90° occasionally getting to 91°).
> 
> How did I do in the Silicon lottery? My guess is a bit worse than average?


What in the hell are your watercooled temps..

But mines pretty similar clocker


----------



## ncxboxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tim Drake*
> 
> What in the hell are your watercooled temps..
> 
> But mines pretty similar clocker


It's because I use a Corsair Hydro H55 AIO water cooler in combination with a Corsair HG10 n980(which allows me to put any corsair hydro series cpu cooler on a titan x) with only one *case* fan on the radiator (ca. 1200rpm max). I know most people here rock a custom water cooling loop and I know that it is superior to a AIO, but situational circumstances resulted in my current weird setup. If you want to know the story on how my pc came to be, here it is:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



My pc consists of scrap parts I found for cheap on the internet or elsewhere. The base of my setup is a used pc I got like 2 years ago from a friend for 50 bucks with a HD 6870 gpu and some old AMD phenom cpu, on a Fatal1ty 990FX board, powered by a coolermaster 800W power supply. He took the ram for his new build so I had to buy 2x 8gb ddr3 sticks for 40$ and the cpu was too low level for me, so I bought a used 8350 for 100$.

A year ago I had the chance to buy a corsair hydro h55 and h110 together with two 140mm Noctua NF-A14 industrialPPC fans for the h100, but no fans for the 120mm h55 for just 50 bucks. I put the h110 on my cpu with the radiator block just chilling on top of my case, because my case didn't fit it. Looks kinda funny, if you want to see it: 

I kept the h55 as reserve.

2 months ago I found a corsair hg10 980 for 10 bucks. This would allow me to combine my h55(which was collecting dust at the time) with either a 980ti or titan x. So I waited for a really cheap offer for either one of these cards. 3 Days ago, I finally found one. A just 7 months old titan x for initially 600$ (which is not a bad offer by itself), which I could beat down to 450$. When I did the setup I noticed that I had no fan to cool my titan, so I just put a case fan on it. I'll probably order a proper fan soon.

All in all I'm really happy with my current build. Paid less than 800 bucks for a

Watercooled Titan X running at ca. 1.5ghz cooled with a Corsair Hydro H55.
AMD FX 8350 cpu running at 4.5ghz cooled with a Corsair Hydro H110(With 2 140mm Noctua NF-A14 industrialPPC fans capable of 3000rpm)
Fatal1ty 990FX killer motherboard
16gigs of HyperX Fury DDR3 ram
A case I can't identify
A 800W Coolermaster power supply
A Samsung evo 850 256gb SSD I got new(omg a new component in my build, I know :0)
When I think to myself that some people pay that much for a single 1080, which is only marginally better than my current Titan x, I can't stop grinning like an evil bastard


----------



## Tim Drake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncxboxx*
> 
> It's because I use a Corsair Hydro H55 AIO water cooler in combination with a Corsair HG10 n980(which allows me to put any corsair hydro series cpu cooler on a titan x) with only one *case* fan on the radiator (ca. 1200rpm max). I know most people here rock a custom water cooling loop and I know that it is superior to a AIO, but situational circumstances resulted in my current weird setup. If you want to know the story on how my pc came to be, here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> My pc consists of scrap parts I found for cheap on the internet or elsewhere. The base of my setup is a used pc I got like 2 years ago from a friend for 50 bucks with a HD 6870 gpu and some old AMD phenom cpu, on a Fatal1ty 990FX board, powered by a coolermaster 800W power supply. He took the ram for his new build so I had to buy 2x 8gb ddr3 sticks for 40$ and the cpu was too low level for me, so I bought a used 8350 for 100$.
> 
> A year ago I had the chance to buy a corsair hydro h55 and h110 together with two 140mm Noctua NF-A14 industrialPPC fans for the h100, but no fans for the 120mm h55 for just 50 bucks. I put the h110 on my cpu with the radiator block just chilling on top of my case, because my case didn't fit it. Looks kinda funny, if you want to see it:
> 
> I kept the h55 as reserve.
> 
> 2 months ago I found a corsair hg10 980 for 10 bucks. This would allow me to combine my h55(which was collecting dust at the time) with either a 980ti or titan x. So I waited for a really cheap offer for either one of these cards. 3 Days ago, I finally found one. A just 7 months old titan x for initially 600$ (which is not a bad offer by itself), which I could beat down to 450$. When I did the setup I noticed that I had no fan to cool my titan, so I just put a case fan on it. I'll probably order a proper fan soon.
> 
> All in all I'm really happy with my current build. Paid less than 800 bucks for a
> 
> Watercooled Titan X running at ca. 1.5ghz cooled with a Corsair Hydro H55.
> AMD FX 8350 cpu running at 4.5ghz cooled with a Corsair Hydro H110(With 2 140mm Noctua NF-A14 industrialPPC fans capable of 3000rpm)
> Fatal1ty 990FX killer motherboard
> 16gigs of HyperX Fury DDR3 ram
> A case I can't identify
> A 800W Coolermaster power supply
> A Samsung evo 850 256gb SSD I got new(omg a new component in my build, I know :0)
> When I think to myself that some people pay that much for a single 1080, which is only marginally better than my current Titan x, I can't stop grinning like an evil bastard


That sounds like a bad mount to me..

Have you tried maxing out the pump at all times and repasting it? I don't see why you'd be over 70c


----------



## ncxboxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tim Drake*
> 
> That sounds like a bad mount to me..
> 
> Have you tried maxing out the pump at all times and repasting it? I don't see why you'd be over 70c


Pump is maxed out, but I can try reapplying the paste(although I do think that the amount I put on the chip was pretty accurate). Before I do that though, I'll buy a proper fan for the radiator. I think that's the most likely reason.


----------



## Tim Drake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncxboxx*
> 
> Pump is maxed out, but I can try reapplying the paste(although I do think that the amount I put on the chip was pretty accurate). Before I do that though, I'll buy a proper fan for the radiator. I think that's the most likely reason.


I don't think it'll help a huge amount. Please keep it under 70c at least as 80-90c is far too high for that type of voltage


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Cleaned out the rig and installed a nickel back plate on the ol Titan-X.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Can't wait to see the reviews of the newer Titan-X tomorrow.


----------



## KedarWolf

With the Sheyster 1.281 BIOS got my watercooled Titan X stable at 1532/2001 (GPU-Z). I'm pretty happy with that. Is a 77.3% ASIC card.









Edit: I used the Maxwell Bios Editor and set the clocks that way, no need for Afterburner or anything.


----------



## Artah

I just bought two Titan X(P) has anyone found any makers that is making water blocks for them? I don't see it on ekwb.


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> I just bought two Titan X(P) has anyone found any makers that is making water blocks for them? I don't see it on ekwb.


Would like to know this as well.. it sucks that I might get them tomorrow but I cant use them







without a block


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> Would like to know this as well.. it sucks that I might get them tomorrow but I cant use them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> without a block


I'm going to bypass my GPU on my loop just to hook them up until I get blocks if there is going to be such a thing. Was hoping the 1080 blocks fit.


----------



## opt33

same boat here, my titan xp when it comes will be sitting doing nothing til I get a waterblock. ...hurry up ek or somebody...

from few tests so far at 2 sites, looks like stock Titan XP was faster than stock 1080 by 23% in 3dmark, 34% in witcher 3 maxed, 25% in rise of tomb raider, 34% in far cry primal, and 20% faster in 3dmark firestrike extreme.

and stock Titan XP was faster than OCed 1080 by 11% in 3dmark, 19% in witcher 3, 9% in rise of tomb raider, 20% in far cry primal

and Stock Titan XP was faster than Superclocked Titan X (980) by 68% in witcher 3, 44% in rise of tomb raider, 67% in far cry primal.

http://www.overclock3d.net/news/gpu_displays/pascal_titan_x_benchmark_performance_leak/1
http://videocardz.com/62766/first-gaming-benchmarks-of-nvidia-titan-x-are-here


----------



## mbze430

I am also waiting for water blocks for the Titan X Pascal. I just emailed Aqua Computer.

So, are the new Titan X Pasacal owner going to be on this same thread for the older gen, or we going to have our own "owner's club"?


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> same boat here, my titan xp when it comes will be sitting doing nothing til I get a waterblock. ...hurry up ek or somebody...
> 
> from few tests so far at 2 sites, looks like stock Titan XP was faster than stock 1080 by 23% in 3dmark, 34% in witcher 3 maxed, 25% in rise of tomb raider, 34% in far cry primal, and 20% faster in 3dmark firestrike extreme.
> 
> and stock Titan XP was faster than OCed 1080 by 11% in 3dmark, 19% in witcher 3, 9% in rise of tomb raider, 20% in far cry primal
> 
> and Stock Titan XP was faster than Superclocked Titan X (980) by 68% in witcher 3, 44% in rise of tomb raider, 67% in far cry primal.
> 
> http://www.overclock3d.net/news/gpu_displays/pascal_titan_x_benchmark_performance_leak/1
> http://videocardz.com/62766/first-gaming-benchmarks-of-nvidia-titan-x-are-here


I wonder if they used Titan X drivers that were just released today... who knows.. I feel like thease are ealry numbers.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> With the Sheyster 1.281 BIOS got my watercooled Titan X stable at 1532/2001 (GPU-Z). I'm pretty happy with that. Is a 77.3% ASIC card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I used the Maxwell Bios Editor and set the clocks that way, no need for Afterburner or anything.


Hi Kedar, what settings do you adjust to set the Core + Mem freq? Mine is 24/7 stable at 1500/2000. I'd like to do the same with setting the clocks via bios and ignore Afterburner/PX.

Thanks


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> same boat here, my titan xp when it comes will be sitting doing nothing til I get a waterblock. ...hurry up ek or somebody...
> 
> from few tests so far at 2 sites, looks like stock Titan XP was faster than stock 1080 by 23% in 3dmark, 34% in witcher 3 maxed, 25% in rise of tomb raider, 34% in far cry primal, and 20% faster in 3dmark firestrike extreme.
> 
> and stock Titan XP was faster than OCed 1080 by 11% in 3dmark, 19% in witcher 3, 9% in rise of tomb raider, 20% in far cry primal
> 
> and Stock Titan XP was faster than Superclocked Titan X (980) by 68% in witcher 3, 44% in rise of tomb raider, 67% in far cry primal.
> 
> http://www.overclock3d.net/news/gpu_displays/pascal_titan_x_benchmark_performance_leak/1
> http://videocardz.com/62766/first-gaming-benchmarks-of-nvidia-titan-x-are-here


My question is did they gimp the x64 compute again???


----------



## pangallosr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> I just bought two Titan X(P) has anyone found any makers that is making water blocks for them? I don't see it on ekwb.


it may be awhile before blocks are made, going to depend on how well sales are going for the new Titan X's to determine if it is going to make money for the watercooling makers to do so. If it is close enough to the 1080 reference design then I could see it coming much faster in development.
Just unsure at this time, still too early and I have seen so many doubting that they will bother with the new X, just wasn't enough of a jump over the previous X or the 1080. $$$$
imo most of us X'rs are sli and I think it rare to find many that aren't watercooled. Myself, I don't get better till performance is at least double of what I currently have.


----------



## bl4ckdot

So .. uh .. is this tread the new home for the Titan Pascal ?


----------



## alancsalt

http://www.overclock.net/t/1606562/titan-x-pascal-thread ?


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangallosr*
> 
> it may be awhile before blocks are made, going to depend on how well sales are going for the new Titan X's to determine if it is going to make money for the watercooling makers to do so. .


Not too far out
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrejEKWB*
> 
> We have confirmed date for launch; *Tuesday, 16th of August*
> 
> The block will be available for pre-order tomorrow in our webshop!


http://www.overclock.net/t/1607133/titan-x-pascal-waterblock-release-date-expectations/10#post_25397585


----------



## dpoverlord

anyone else get in?


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangallosr*
> 
> it may be awhile before blocks are made, going to depend on how well sales are going for the new Titan X's to determine if it is going to make money for the watercooling makers to do so. If it is close enough to the 1080 reference design then I could see it coming much faster in development.
> Just unsure at this time, still too early and I have seen so many doubting that they will bother with the new X, just wasn't enough of a jump over the previous X or the 1080. $$$$
> imo most of us X'rs are sli and I think it rare to find many that aren't watercooled. Myself, I don't get better till performance is at least double of what I currently have.


I think your spot on. In the same boat with TX SLI under H20.

If the new Pascal only hit 1800s on water they will not gain any ground against oc 1080s , which are closer than i thought they would be in performance. Add in the fact this is still going to be a ref pcb job .. and i do miss the fun of a non ref pcb .. i miss my classifieds.

I think H20 cooled TX SLI will be hard to beat by a single TX pascal unless the clocks are substantially increased under H20 , looking forward to someone water blocking one and clocking the snot out of it.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Hi Kedar, what settings do you adjust to set the Core + Mem freq? Mine is 24/7 stable at 1500/2000. I'd like to do the same with setting the clocks via bios and ignore Afterburner/PX.
> 
> Thanks


 GM200-ULTIMATE-1281mv.zip 150k .zip file


Above is Sheysters 1.281v BIOS but only use it if your under water. Wouldn't suggest it for an AIO though, the VRMs are air cooled and will get too hot.

But I circled below what to change. Also change the fan curve if you use a different BIOS under air.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Below I set the fan curve to ramp up between 60-80C as you want to keep under 80C no matter what. It'll be really quiet on idle and still not ramp up much under most gaming scenarios.
I suggest this one for air and you can change the clocks like I circled in the first images to what your stable under.

The 'A' I set the same for % and the 'B' for those two RPMs and to figure out what the RPM is at I used the Windows calculator and did 60% of 4800 and 20% of 4800.

*NOTE! Changed original post, first BIOS has a glitch, not sure why it's still included in the OP.







*



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







GM200HC-MAXAIR2.zip 150k .zip file


Even though it says it's experimental it worked fine on my ACX 2.0+ cooled Titan X.









If you're ever in Toronto buy me a beer, I really love my A&W, had some issues many years ago with the intoxicating type you see.


----------



## TremF

I'm just testing the waters at the moment BUT as the new TX is a beast compared to a single old TX I am thinking of moving from my TX SLI to 1 new TX.

I often game in VR and, currently, only one card is utilised so SLI is wasted unless I am playing outside of VR and even then the new TX handles games very well at the 1440P that I game at.

Both are reference boards and coolers. One is a Palit and the other MSI and I have a RoG SLI bridge (matches my RoG motherboard).

If I am to sell them how much (in GBP - £) do people think I should ask? I see on Ebay that they are going for £500+ each.

I do have someone at work that is interested and would possibly buy both if the price is right and he could sell them on for a profit







I generally am not keen/can't be bothered selling on Ebay so selling to him would be preferred so I can get the cash quick and not have to worry about postage then have my new TX in 1 to 3 working days









Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## KickAssCop

If you can sell both for 900-1000 you should do it asap.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> GM200-ULTIMATE-1281mv.zip 150k .zip file
> 
> 
> Above is Sheysters 1.281v BIOS but only use it if your under water. Wouldn't suggest it for an AIO though, the VRMs are air cooled and will get too hot.
> 
> But I circled below what to change. Also change the fan curve if you use a different BIOS under air.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below I set the fan curve to ramp up between 60-80C as you want to keep under 80C no matter what. It'll be really quiet on idle and still not ramp up much under most gaming scenarios.
> I suggest this one for air and you can change the clocks like I circled in the first images to what your stable under.
> 
> The 'A' I set the same for % and the 'B' for those two RPMs and to figure out what the RPM is at I used the Windows calculator and did 60% of 4800 and 20% of 4800.
> 
> *NOTE! Changed original post, first BIOS has a glitch, not sure why it's still included in the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GM200HC-MAXAIR2.zip 150k .zip file
> 
> 
> Even though it says it's experimental it worked fine on my ACX 2.0+ cooled Titan X.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're ever in Toronto buy me a beer, I really love my A&W, had some issues many years ago with the intoxicating type you see.


Thanks a lot buddy! Last time I was in Tdot was for my buddy's wedding a few years ago. If you come by Vancouver give me a holler and we'll definitely get some wings n beer!

No worries about cooling, my TX is under full custom water cooling. Idles around 34 and load between 38~40










My bios is the 217kb so none of the front page ones work for me. I'll have to DL the maxwell bios editor and try to replicate your tabs with my 24/7 settings.


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> I think your spot on. In the same boat with TX SLI under H20.
> 
> If the new Pascal only hit 1800s on water they will not gain any ground against oc 1080s , which are closer than i thought they would be in performance. Add in the fact this is still going to be a ref pcb job .. and i do miss the fun of a non ref pcb .. i miss my classifieds.
> 
> I think H20 cooled TX SLI will be hard to beat by a single TX pascal unless the clocks are substantially increased under H20 , looking forward to someone water blocking one and clocking the snot out of it.


Ok this is what I was looking for. 1 Titan XP isn't going to outshine a Titan X SLI setup - will it?

Think I'll be waiting till the next round of Titan releases. It's hard to justify a move to a Titan XP over 2 Titan Xs SLI under water...


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BossJ*
> 
> Ok this is what I was looking for. 1 Titan XP isn't going to outshine a Titan X SLI setup - will it?
> 
> Think I'll be waiting till the next round of Titan releases. It's hard to justify a move to a Titan XP over 2 Titan Xs SLI under water...


Yeah , i've had SLI or CFX for a long time now, and even under h20 it looks like a sideways movement-downgrade to move to a single TX (P) - playing SLI supported games , need to see some 3dmarks to get a feel for where its going to land with a huge OC under H20 - atleast the waterblocks are incoming fast for it.

We all know better cards are likely coming - there is already a full fat GP102 version in the tesla cards for example, if AMDs vega is competitive with NV 1080 close to TX (P) NV will have something either slightly cut or slightly better than TX (P) for less $$ - and they will be custom pcb jobs too not reference locked which is not much fun. NV is very good at having plan B sitting right there ready to roll, eg those tesla full fat GP102 gpus could easily go to a new 1080ti etc if needs be. Knowing that this time round i'll sit back and see what comes. Also maybe in 6 months time there will be a single card that can outperform TX SLI OC .. that would be nice to see.


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BossJ*
> 
> Ok this is what I was looking for. 1 Titan XP isn't going to outshine a Titan X SLI setup - will it?
> 
> Think I'll be waiting till the next round of Titan releases. It's hard to justify a move to a Titan XP over 2 Titan Xs SLI under water...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah , i've had SLI or CFX for a long time now, and even under h20 it looks like a sideways movement-downgrade to move to a single TX (P) - playing SLI supported games , need to see some 3dmarks to get a feel for where its going to land with a huge OC under H20 - atleast the waterblocks are incoming fast for it.
> 
> We all know better cards are likely coming - there is already a full fat GP102 version in the tesla cards for example, if AMDs vega is competitive with NV 1080 close to TX (P) NV will have something either slightly cut or slightly better than TX (P) for less $$ - and they will be custom pcb jobs too not reference locked which is not much fun. NV is very good at having plan B sitting right there ready to roll, eg those tesla full fat GP102 gpus could easily go to a new 1080ti etc if needs be. Knowing that this time round i'll sit back and see what comes. Also maybe in 6 months time there will be a single card that can outperform TX SLI OC .. that would be nice to see.
Click to expand...

The "full" GP102 is in the Quadro P6000. Workstation class.

Tesla is server class. GP100 is the "Big Pascal" with HBM2 VRAM.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> The "full" GP102 is in the Quadro P6000. Workstation class.
> Tesla is server class. GP100 is the "Big Pascal" with HBM2 VRAM.


Sorry my mistake , Tesla should have been Quadro in my prev comment. Still i'm pointing to the fact the "Full" chip exists now and NV could put this to a stronger 1080 ti if needed.

Volta is also reported to be coming next year on 16nm FF and i would hate to plop down 6k NZD here to water block two Titan X (P) s and have them demolished less than a year later by a new arch.


----------



## Fiercy

Hey guys if anyone interested I tried to write my first review putting Maxwell Titan against Pascal If you interested here is the link:
http://www.overclock.net/products/nvidia-titan-x-pascal/reviews/7414


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> Hey guys if anyone interested I tried to write my first review putting Maxwell Titan against Pascal If you interested here is the link:
> http://www.overclock.net/products/nvidia-titan-x-pascal/reviews/7414


Thanks for this +Rep , how did you maintain the 2000mhz clocks on the TX (P) , waterblock ? or just a good air cooled sample ? be nice to see your timespy score too.

It looks like 40-60% working on the averages there at 4.5ghz TX (P) faster than TX (M) , so depending on the games SLI support a single TX (P) could be faster or slower than TX (M) SLI , which a lot of people here already have.

The want is more than the need too presently , TX (M) SLI is very strong in any present game even in 4k . Just played ROTR right through , ultra everying in 4k apart from VXAO and maintained a min 60 FPS in the whole game pretty much, 1540/8100 clocks ambient H20 , 4.7 ghz 5820k - never noticed any dipping. Maybe its just the games i've played lately support SLI well .. i dunno. Just looking at your bench for ROTR at 43 % faster on average i would say a definite downgrade from TX (M) SLI to single TX (P) in this game , might have to see the 4k numbers to be sure.

It is a pity about the extra $200 , as that becomes $400 to buy a pair and i would need the pair to get a significant upgrade .. and we know what happened with the the original titan and the titan x shortly after too which has left me thinking its time to wait and sit back.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> It is a pity about the extra $200


Well, it does come with a nice backplate ya know...


----------



## Fiercy

It was kinda unfair because maxwell was on custom bios under water and pascal was just on air so in theory you could get more.

2000 is easy to get on air with no trouble I hear some people get 2100 on water and with custom bios it could be more. I know my Titan X never could do 1500 very well till I changed the bios.

I actually have a second pascal gpu but I am not sure if I keep it so I am not putting it in yet.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> Hey guys if anyone interested I tried to write my first review putting Maxwell Titan against Pascal If you interested here is the link:
> http://www.overclock.net/products/nvidia-titan-x-pascal/reviews/7414


no 4k comparison?


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Thanks for this +Rep , how did you maintain the 2000mhz clocks on the TX (P) , waterblock ? or just a good air cooled sample ? be nice to see your timespy score too.
> 
> It looks like 40-60% working on the averages there at 4.5ghz TX (P) faster than TX (M) , so depending on the games SLI support a single TX (P) could be faster or slower than TX (M) SLI , which a lot of people here already have.
> 
> The want is more than the need too presently , TX (M) SLI is very strong in any present game even in 4k . Just played ROTR right through , ultra everying in 4k apart from VXAO and maintained a min 60 FPS in the whole game pretty much, 1540/8100 clocks ambient H20 , 4.7 ghz 5820k - never noticed any dipping. Maybe its just the games i've played lately support SLI well .. i dunno. Just looking at your bench for ROTR at 43 % faster on average i would say a definite downgrade from TX (M) SLI to single TX (P) in this game , might have to see the 4k numbers to be sure.
> 
> It is a pity about the extra $200 , as that becomes $400 to buy a pair and i would need the pair to get a significant upgrade .. and we know what happened with the the original titan and the titan x shortly after too which has left me thinking its time to wait and sit back.


2GHz+ on both my cards. Have them at 2050 running Crysis 3 for example. Along with 11Gbps memory. Fans running at max. Here's my timespy:



Also, you shouldn't be running RoTR in DX11 mode now that DX12 mode supports multi-gpu, which has better scaling than SLI. Massive performance increase.


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> no 4k comparison?


Sorry I don't have a 4K display. I don't like it for productivity a lot of my work apps don't scale well.


----------



## Karssing

Ai ai... Just gone through all the steps of flashing the bios one my Titan X.

Turned on the driver and rebooted my system. Now my system isn't booting and a b2 error is lighting up, bios isn't even turning on!

Can anyone help me with this?!


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karssing*
> 
> Ai ai... Just gone through all the steps of flashing the bios one my Titan X.
> 
> Turned on the driver and rebooted my system. Now my system isn't booting and a b2 error is lighting up, bios isn't even turning on!
> 
> Can anyone help me with this?!


do you have another video card to test with?


----------



## Karssing

No... I just found an article here that I should get a spare card to fix this?


----------



## GosuPl

Hi







I just grab 2x EVGA HYBRID for my SLI TX Maxwell setup, and have a question. Default bios with max voltage on it (1.25v) will be enough to avoid throttling? Or just upload custom bios with higher power limit?

I will plan OCed my card for 1450/1500 on cores and 7800/8000 on mems. I orderd two TITAN X Pascal too, but for me performance gains is to low with TX M SLI OC vs TX P SLI (even with decent OC) from what i see on YT. So i will skip Pascal or just wait for 1080Ti and see what this GPU offer, new TITAN X Pascal is a beast but, 1200$ for cut down GPU (not full GPU 3840 CUDA) is not a great deal. So when i'm finish benchmakrs and tests, TX P's will go on ebay


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GosuPl*
> 
> I will plan OCed my card for 1450/1500 on cores and 7800/8000 on mems. I orderd two TITAN X Pascal too, but for me performance gains is to low with TX M SLI OC vs TX P SLI (even with decent OC) from what i see on YT. So i will skip Pascal or just wait for 1080Ti and see what this GPU offer, new TITAN X Pascal is a beast but, 1200$ for cut down GPU (not full GPU 3840 CUDA) is not a great deal. So when i'm finish benchmakrs and tests, TX P's will go on ebay


Do more research before you make a statement like this, in a place like this. Titan X Pascal performs MUCH better than Titan X Maxwell.


----------



## GosuPl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Do more research before you make a statement like this, in a place like this. Titan X Pascal performs MUCH better than Titan X Maxwell.


+ 20/30 fps gain stock vs stock and less with OC v OC with 1v1 GPU, is not much for me. I will wait for full GP102 or 1080Ti (if price tag will be good) or just skip Pascal and wait for VOLTA TITAN, then go for SLI.

Anyway TX Pascal is a beast, just dont want upgrade full GM200 SLI for not fully GP102 single or SLI









BTW:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/4wgiwf/so_i_guess_the_titan_xp_isnt_full_gp102_so_then/%5B/URL


----------



## Fiercy

Question where can I find a default bios? I am about to sell my Maxwell Titan and I want to put the original bios back in.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> Question where can I find a default bios? I am about to sell my Maxwell Titan and I want to put the original bios back in.


You can download several from here, just choose the brand for the make of card you have;

https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/?architecture=&manufacturer=&model=GTX+Titan+X&interface=&memType=&memSize=


----------



## MR-e

Also make note that early cards use a different size bios (221KB), and newer cards use 217KB bios. I've read that flashing the wrong size can brick your Titan X, be careful!


----------



## ryanallan

Man, this thread died down quickly.

Who traded up for the XP?

If you're looking for a great deal on a XM let me know


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryanallan*
> 
> Man, this thread died down quickly.
> 
> Who traded up for the XP?
> 
> If you're looking for a great deal on a XM let me know


Be interesting to know , besides the benchers i doubt that many . I think NVs past history of product releases might have something to do with people holding off this time.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryanallan*
> 
> Man, this thread died down quickly.
> 
> Who traded up for the XP?
> 
> If you're looking for a great deal on a XM let me know


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Be interesting to know , besides the benchers i doubt that many . I think NVs past history of product releases might have something to do with people holding off this time.


I traded up for a pair, it looks like they are out of stock now so I imagine there was a few others that did. I have a pair of TXM that I'd need to sell to offset the pocket hurt soon. I have the water blocks, waiting for the back plates before I interrupt my humming loop at the moment.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> I traded up for a pair, it looks like they are out of stock now so I imagine there was a few others that did. I have a pair of TXM that I'd need to sell to offset the pocket hurt soon. I have the water blocks, waiting for the back plates before I interrupt my humming loop at the moment.


I wonder will the txm waterblocks fit the txps ? didn't think of that potential saving, might help a little if i trade up in future.

Not in any rush as i've only got a single 4k monitor and a single 1440p swift monitor to power , usually play games in 4k where i hit 60 fps anyhow or in 3d vision on the swift (which is actually more intensive than 4k). Seem's i've had a good run of SLI supported games too which helps.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> I wonder will the txm waterblocks fit the txps ? didn't think of that potential saving, might help a little if i trade up in future.
> 
> Not in any rush as i've only got a single 4k monitor and a single 1440p swift monitor to power , usually play games in 4k where i hit 60 fps anyhow or in 3d vision on the swift (which is actually more intensive than 4k). Seem's i've had a good run of SLI supported games too which helps.


probably not very well if it does. ek is selling txp specific block and back plates.


----------



## rauf0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryanallan*
> 
> Man, this thread died down quickly.
> 
> Who traded up for the XP?
> 
> If you're looking for a great deal on a XM let me know


Having 2x TXM under LC im not interested with such "side step" upgrade.

TXP cons:
-only 12GB VRAM (same like previous model)
-not full chip (GP102 vs GP100 reserved for FP64 HPC)
-low availability only thru NV shop (yield problems?)
-same with HB bridge
-nonsens shape of new bridge incompatible with water blocks (afaik at least EKWB)
-high temps on air (+90 'C) and throtling
-DPC Latency bug
-presumably short life span (Volta early 2017?)
-mad price tag for cut down chip without HBM2 or any headroom (huge VRAM) like previous TX (1200$)
-overall card looks like 1080Ti which who knows maybe we will see sooner than later (remember ori Titan to 780Ti story?)

Pros:
-great single card for anybody wishing to upgrade from below 8GB VRAM
-ar. 2100Hz on air, best OC Pascal card (from base clock to OC %)
- 40-50% faster than TXM comparing OC vs OC in games
-perfect card for Batman AK, AC Syndicate, Just Cause 3, Doom all without SLI functionality









As my friend did some extensive testing comparing SLI Titan X Maxwell vs Titan X Pascal soon i'll throw some more charts to te new Titan X thread.
Meanwhile comparison between latest high end GPUs in 3DMark Firestrike 1.1










Witcher 3, heavy GPUs place TX vs PX in SLI (same rig)


----------



## jnunz

I have an odd request









I have 2 TITAN-X's in my possession that I want to run in SLI. I know they work as they ran SLI for over a year in an ASUS board. However, with my Gigabyte Z77X-UP7, the cards won't work in SLI. I get no display signal. After some digging, I found this FAQ from EVGA:

http://www.evga.com/support/faq/afmviewfaq.aspx?faqid=59558

This is the issue I'm having. I lose display signal with two cards installed (whether bridge is on or not), but both cards work individually, as well as in all slots. The board is perfectly fine, it's simply a compatibility issue between the mobo+GPU. EVGA's FAQ suggests that they are having people RMA the card to fix the issue, which, if you ask me, sounds like they're just flashing a BIOS that is fixing whatever issue the mobo is getting hung up on. The EVGA rep I spoke to on the phone said they could send the BIOS if I registered my cards and the product managers confirmed it's a BIOS issue -- too bad I can't because I do not own EVGA cards, these were bought directly from NVIDIA's store when the TITAN X was released. There's no way there is something physically wrong with the cards that causes it to be incompatible with 4 specific motherboards -- it's definitely a BIOS.

Has anyone had this issue and received the BIOS from EVGA or any other manufacturer? Could you please please upload a copy of the BIOS and send it to me so that I can flash my cards with it? I'm stuck sitting here with a card that I'd rather not sell.


----------



## Gary2015

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryanallan*
> 
> Man, this thread died down quickly.
> 
> Who traded up for the XP?
> 
> If you're looking for a great deal on a XM let me know


I did.


----------



## Gary2015

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Be interesting to know , besides the benchers i doubt that many . I think NVs past history of product releases might have something to do with people holding off this time.


Well as of now they are all sold out so I doubt people have been holding off.


----------



## GosuPl

Finally grab 2x EVGA Hybrid for my SLI TX Maxwell setup, and i have a question.

If i will mount one radiator below the card, this will be fine ? Add photo how i want do this.



Hybrid Radiator from GPU replace fan 1
Hybrid Radiator from GPU replace fan 2

This is a old poto with Swiftech H220, now have EK Predator 360 on top.


----------



## X4er0

Why are you guys going for this gen., this is fermi compared to maxwell, wait for volta!

They said that they will release the 14nm chip of pascal so that's the more reason to know that this is not the big brother of titan x maxwell, volta is.


----------



## GosuPl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X4er0*
> 
> Why are you guys going for this gen., this is fermi compared to maxwell, wait for volta!
> 
> They said that they will release the 14nm chip of pascal so that's the more reason to know that this is not the big brother of titan x maxwell, volta is.


This is one of reasons why i just resend 2x TX Pascal to NVIDIA store + Not "wow" effect with 2x TX Maxwell vs 2x TX Pascal.









More on YT soon


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GosuPl*
> 
> This is one of reasons why i just resend 2x TX Pascal to NVIDIA store + Not "wow" effect with 2x TX Maxwell vs 2x TX Pascal.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More on YT soon


But, TXP vs TXM is 40-70% faster. It's not really a small jump. I don't see it as a bad decision, really. I doubt we'll see a better card before summer 2017...

What's your YT?


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GosuPl*
> 
> This is one of reasons why i just resend 2x TX Pascal to NVIDIA store + Not "wow" effect with 2x TX Maxwell vs 2x TX Pascal.
> 
> More on YT soon


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> But, TXP vs TXM is 40-70% faster. It's not really a small jump. I don't see it as a bad decision, really. I doubt we'll see a better card before summer 2017...
> 
> What's your YT?


Not to mention a lot faster on VR AFAIK.


----------



## toncij

Well, I'm not amused by VR resolution so I'll wait for at least a double up there.


----------



## GosuPl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> But, TXP vs TXM is 40-70% faster. It's not really a small jump. I don't see it as a bad decision, really. I doubt we'll see a better card before summer 2017...
> 
> What's your YT?


40-60% OC vs OC.

This looks nice with numbeers, but in real fps , not much. Switching 2x TX M for 2x TX P, is upgrade of course, but FOR ME is not great deal.

I dont want CUT GPU's on SLI , and have "only" - 25/30 fps more







TX M SLI is still more than enough ;-)

But of course, if anyone want switch TX M for TX P , I respect this decision









My channel https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCQSy7A7a75eE0H7bDfRpEew

TX P vs TX M video, soon, in a few days


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GosuPl*
> 
> 40-60% OC vs OC.
> 
> This looks nice with numbeers, but in real fps , not much. Switching 2x TX M for 2x TX P, is upgrade of course, but FOR ME is not great deal.
> 
> I dont want CUT GPU's on SLI , and have "only" - 25/30 fps more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TX M SLI is still more than enough ;-)
> 
> But of course, if anyone want switch TX M for TX P , I respect this decision
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My channel https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCQSy7A7a75eE0H7bDfRpEew
> 
> TX P vs TX M video, soon, in a few days


Just don't send those cards back, sell them to me.









Truly, tho, these are cut GPUs. I'm afraid we won't get any better any time soon. AMD is slow and Nv doesn't plan on anything until Volta.


----------



## GosuPl

@toncij

To late my friend, already send









I think we can see similiar situaton like with first TITAN Kepler, then 780Ti (more CUDAs) and TITAN Black









GP102 full fatboy have 3840 CUDA / 240 . TX Pascal, have 3548 / 224 ;-)


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GosuPl*
> 
> @toncij
> 
> To late my friend, already send
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we can see similiar situaton like with first TITAN Kepler, then 780Ti (more CUDAs) and TITAN Black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GP102 full fatboy have 3840 CUDA / 240 . TX Pascal, have 3548 / 224 ;-)


I know, but this time we're facing yield problems and fab change - NV is moving to Samsung 14nm and that'll take some time.


----------



## Kylar182

Looking for a new bios, basically the one I currently have just no Boost. Lock the clock at 1450/7600, set Temp target Max, no fan (water), Power to 150%. Anyone interested?

GM200.zip 150k .zip file


----------



## Apples10304

Does anyone happen to know the CFM on the stock fan at 100%? Even a ballpark would help alot. Or even a "theres no way its more than........"


----------



## Koniakki

Guys, I have a TX(M) here for some testing.

Whats a good/average OC on stock bios?
*Edit*: Seems 1400-1450 normal/average for stock bios.

So far I'm at [email protected] but it drops to [email protected] and stays there.

Testing in Valley btw. Will try Heaven after.

Max temps 71'[email protected]% fan. ASIC 78.8%.

Thanks.


----------



## havabeer

So how many Owners upgraded to the new Titans?


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *havabeer*
> 
> So how many Owners upgraded to the new Titans?


Not quite the same, but I upgraded to a FE 1080. Stock it is just a tad faster than my TX running at 1455 core and 7.8ghz memory (like 3% faster). With a stock bios OC (no modded ones yet), it's about 20% faster than my TX at the clocks I listed. Cost pretty much nothing out of pocket either (ended up with $726 for the TX after PayPal fee)


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *havabeer*
> 
> So how many Owners upgraded to the new Titans?


I still own My GTX TX.
I Will maybe upgrade to 1080Ti


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Guys, I have a TX(M) here for some testing.
> 
> Whats a good/average OC on stock bios?
> *Edit*: Seems 1400-1450 normal/average for stock bios.
> 
> So far I'm at [email protected] but it drops to [email protected] and stays there.
> 
> Testing in Valley btw. Will try Heaven after.
> 
> Max temps 71'[email protected]% fan. ASIC 78.8%.
> 
> Thanks.


That' as not too bad....
My ASUS is doing 1450MHz best case (Depending on the game) at 1,23V....


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> That' as not too bad....
> My ASUS is doing 1450MHz best case (Depending on the game) at 1,23V....


That's about on par with what I get. Valley crashed at [email protected] No mem oc.

ROTR crashed too at 1467/7900-8000(Hynix). Toned it down to 1455/[email protected] and while it sometimes drops to [email protected], no crashes.

Weird thing is that netiher Valley or ROTR actually crashed. It was a second's drop to stock clocks with some stutter and then back again at the OC clocks?

Usually the OC crashes I get as most of us are either the game crashes, driver not responding or card's fan stops with reverting to stock clocks.

Its was a really weird crash. Will replicate again and investigate more.


----------



## havabeer

I ended up buying 2 of the new Titans, cost about $3,800 aus dollars, only managed to sell my maxwell titan X (which would sit at 1500mhz all day long) for $1300 for both plus water blocks

New Titans are under water, can't seem to push them harder then 2100mhz as there's no voltage unlocks yet, need someone to get the custom bios out for them. They don't crack more then 45 degrees

Just need to upgrade my cpu from a 4690k so can get my benching numbers up


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *havabeer*
> 
> I ended up buying 2 of the new Titans, cost about aus dollars, only managed to sell my maxwell titan X (which would sit at 1500mhz all day long) for for both plus water blocks
> 
> New Titans are under water, can't seem to push them harder then 2100mhz as there's no voltage unlocks yet, need someone to get the custom bios out for them. They don't crack more then 45 degrees
> 
> Just need to upgrade my cpu from a 4690k so can get my benching numbers up


That poor 4690k. Must be so scared in there...









Those Titan's must be like "Run little guy, run!














" and it must be like "I'm trying!







"


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *havabeer*
> 
> So how many Owners upgraded to the new Titans?


I upgraded, I was almost not going to use them but very glad that I did now.


----------



## Sowah

*Hello dear Friends!*

I have as Gift become a new EVGA HB SLi Bridge 4x Slots, same like this one on the right https://www.techpowerup.com/img/16-06-22/151b.jpg .

BUT, I still have 2x Titan X Maxwell inside. So, my question is: _"Can I use this new SLI Bridge on Maxwell Titan X or not? And when yes, what is different to old SLI?"_

*Thank you for help and Greetings from Spain & Germany*








Christian


----------



## havabeer

You can use the new bridges on older cards, you just don't get the benefit from them


----------



## Tim Drake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *havabeer*
> 
> You can use the new bridges on older cards, you just don't get the benefit from them


What's the gains with the new bridge? Haven't even researched it.


----------



## TremF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *havabeer*
> 
> So how many Owners upgraded to the new Titans?


For me its the end of an era. I have sold my GTX Titan X SLI setup and picked up a single TXP

I enjoy VR so one card is better but the TXP will also run everything else almost as good as my TX SLI's but consuming less power


----------



## JavajiveDK

Regarding the hb bridge. Some do Get gains with it on 900 series. Just depends on the Game. The division gains from it acording to tests.


----------



## XavierXonora

Hey guys is there any Titan X bios that only increases the power limit? I don't want to go higher on voltage just stop the card from throttling over power.


----------



## lanofsong

Hey Titan X owners,

Would you consider putting all that power to a good cause for the next 2 days? If so, come *sign up* and fold with us for our monthly Foldathons - see attached link.

September Foldathon

To get started:

1.Get a passkey (allows for speed bonus) - need a valid email address
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py

2.Download the folding program:
http://folding.stanford.edu/

Enter your folding name (mine is the same as my OCN name)
Enter your passkey
Enter Team OCN number - 37726

later
lanofsong


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Hey Titan X owners,
> 
> Would you consider putting all that power to a good cause for the next 2 days? If so, come *sign up* and fold with us for our monthly Foldathons - see attached link.
> 
> September Foldathon
> 
> To get started:
> 
> 1.Get a passkey (allows for speed bonus) - need a valid email address
> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py
> 
> 2.Download the folding program:
> http://folding.stanford.edu/
> 
> Enter your folding name (mine is the same as my OCN name)
> Enter your passkey
> Enter Team OCN number - 37726
> 
> later
> lanofsong


Have my own team doing around 4 mill a day by myself. Appreciate the offer though and in reality we're all on the same team. Cancer Sucks


----------



## Marius93

Hi guys. I am new to this thread and overclock.net too. I have an Asus GTX Titan X (Maxwell). It had the stock cooler and i recently upgraded to a full liquid cooling system. I have an Ek block on my titan x and i was wondering what bios should i use? I have a 62 % Asic







. What's the best way to upgrade the bios (do i need to unistall the driver and msi afterburner? do i need to disable the driver? can i just drag the rom file on to the nvlash.exe if i have 1 titan x?what version of nvflash should i use? ) ? The safer way, coes i never did this . And what bios do you recommend for my card, i'd like a high oc but i am using it mostly in games.
Thank you !


----------



## wildwind

You just need to follow the instruction in the first post. I'm using Sheyter Ultimate BIOS (1.281 Volt). This rom is pretty solid so far for me.


----------



## Marius93

Then i'll use that too. In the instructions in the first post, it doesn't say about unistalling the driver or disabling it. I do not need to do that? And what version of nvflash should i use?


----------



## havabeer

When are we getting some custom bios stuff for our pascal Titans?? Finally got my new fellas in their new home


----------



## wildwind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marius93*
> 
> Then i'll use that too. In the instructions in the first post, it doesn't say about unistalling the driver or disabling it. I do not need to do that? And what version of nvflash should i use?


Check out this link http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x/0_100. Although I suggest that you use the older version, not the latest.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Did some playing round the other night, getting 1445mhz from stock BIOS and a reported 1.23V from Afterburner. That's on both cards. Might be time to go custom BIOS and see what these can do.


----------



## havabeer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Did some playing round the other night, getting 1445mhz from stock BIOS and a reported 1.23V from Afterburner. That's on both cards. Might be time to go custom BIOS and see what these can do.


On a single card and custom bios I got it to 1540mhz, once I went sli I had to drop it to 1500mhz to keep it stable


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Did some playing round the other night, getting 1445mhz from stock BIOS and a reported 1.23V from Afterburner. That's on both cards. Might be time to go custom BIOS and see what these can do.


With Sheyster's 1.281 under water I'm 24/7 1519/1997.


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *havabeer*
> 
> When are we getting some custom bios stuff for our pascal Titans?? Finally got my new fellas in their new home




We are the saviors of the PCMR my friend.


----------



## MR-e

Hey guys,

How is the Memory overclock calculated on these cards? I have my memory overclocked to 2000MHz, but how does that equal the 8000MHz total?

Thanks


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR-e*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> How is the Memory overclock calculated on these cards? I have my memory overclocked to 2000MHz, but how does that equal the 8000MHz total?
> 
> Thanks


Because all GDDR5 variations are quad pumped at every cycle


----------



## fr4nc3sco

sorry for my english ... I wanted to know and better to have tips I have a sli titan x maxell liquid wb and Backplates ek I would like a recommendation for a good bios to use everyday without going to harm them unless you would know advise me I will thank you in If you need tests let me know what you need


----------



## lanofsong

Hey GTX Titan X owners,

We are having our monthly Foldathon from Monday 17th - 19th 12noon EST.
Would you consider putting all that power to a good cause for those 2 days? If so, come sign up and fold with us - see attached link.

October Foldathon

To get started:

1.Get a passkey (allows for speed bonus) - need a valid email address
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py

2.Download the folding program:
http://folding.stanford.edu/

Enter your folding name (mine is the same as my OCN name)
Enter your passkey
Enter Team OCN number - 37726

later
lanofsong


----------



## MrUPC

does anyone have links to the sheyster bios that work? i cant seem to download any of them


----------



## KedarWolf

I've modded the Sheyster MaxAir 1.256v to 1494 GPU and 1993 memory with an aggressive fan profile if you want to try it. Fans run at 80% at 60C though so on stock coolers it's loud. Oh, and boost is disabled.

GM200.zip 150k .zip file




Edit: It's the older BIOS, will not work on Titan Xs that use the newer one. You'd need to flash a new version BIOS if that's the case.


----------



## MrUPC

thanks man, i uplaoded the max air bios but i think it was the original one


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I've modded the Sheyster MaxAir 1.256v to 1494 GPU and 1993 memory with an aggressive fan profile if you want to try it. Fans run at 80% at 60C though so on stock coolers it's loud. Oh, and boost is disabled.
> 
> GM200.zip 150k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: It's the older BIOS, will not work on Titan Xs that use the newer one. You'd need to flash a new version BIOS if that's the case.


With max air Bios, I can't even go over 1450MHz depending on the games.
Doom => 1440MHz max stable
Overwatch => 1450MHz max stable
Battlefront 2015 => 1420MHz max stable

...

My ASUS GTX TITAN X really sucks


----------



## wildwind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> With max air Bios, I can't even go over 1450MHz depending on the games.
> Doom => 1440MHz max stable
> Overwatch => 1450MHz max stable
> Battlefront 2015 => 1420MHz max stable
> 
> ...
> 
> My ASUS GTX TITAN X really sucks


Eh, mine are even worse. I'm using the Sheyter Ultimate Bios 1.28v. Both cards are EVGA Superclocked and under water. Temperature usually don't go above 45 C. But when I check the voltage on AB, it's only 1.274 and I can only get my clock up to 1415MHz. That's it. Maybe I'm doing something wrong


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wildwind*
> 
> Eh, mine are even worse. I'm using the Sheyter Ultimate Bios 1.28v. Both cards are EVGA Superclocked and under water. Temperature usually don't go above 45 C. But when I check the voltage on AB, it's only 1.274 and I can only get my clock up to 1415MHz. That's it. Maybe I'm doing something wrong


Me too I had 1.274V when I tried this BIOS.
This is not unusual.


----------



## MR-e

Hello,

May I please have my bios edited to 1500 core and 2000 (8000 effective) memory?
I believe it should be +95 to core and +295 to memory.

Thank you

GM200_NewSettings.zip 0k .zip file


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR-e*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> May I please have my bios edited to 1500 core and 2000 (8000 effective) memory?
> I believe it should be +95 to core and +295 to memory.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> GM200_NewSettings.zip 0k .zip file


Will you be using water or do you want a custom fan curve as well?

Edit: I sent you a private message. Attachments not working on overclock.net at the moment.


----------



## MR-e

Thank you Kedarwolf =]

I just sent you an email, I'm on custom water so no need for fan curve. I'm using the sheyster ultimate bios so I only need the core and memory edited to default 1500MHz and 2000 (8000 effective) so I don't need to use MSI Afterburner.

Edit - Thanks again @KedarWolf for editing my BIOS. Now I am Afterburner freeeee








+ rep buddy


----------



## juank97

Anyone can share a link for me to download the MAXAIR2 BIOS as the overclock.net links are down.

Thanks in advance


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juank97*
> 
> Anyone can share a link for me to download the MAXAIR2 BIOS as the overclock.net links are down.
> 
> Thanks in advance


I'm pretty sure the MaxAir2 is bugged. When I used it it showed the GPU voltage in GPU-Z as 1.274v, not 1.256v. I manually edited it with the Maxwell BIOS Editor to run at 1.256v but I don't think I have it currently.


----------



## sampandiabel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juank97*
> 
> Anyone can share a link for me to download the MAXAIR2 BIOS as the overclock.net links are down.
> 
> Thanks in advance


I have uploaded a bunch of bioses that i have tested and used last year. They were prepared/modified by Sheyster and JPMBoy, here is the list:
cyclops3
GM200HC (2 versions)
GM200HC-MAXAIR2
GM200-ULTIMATE (3 versions)

All of them were downloaded from the links provided in the first post of this thread. I have also included original BIOS for Titanx EVGA Superclocked version.

Link:

http://www53.zippyshare.com/v/ccYXKoIW/file.html

There are also NVFlash and Maxwell BIOS Tweaker included in this package. I think i was using NVlash v5_221 to flash the bioses.

I am using cyclops3 version, which has bumped voltage (to 1.27) and disabled clock boost, but i have custom water loop. Max settings that are stable for my SLI in Witcher 3 : 1484/8000 MHz.


----------



## juank97

Thank you so much @sampandiabel. You rock man.


----------



## XIIIJAMAICAN

GM200.zip 150k .zip file

So I am using the EVGA SC and am getting the same results, can you edit mine as well please?


----------



## XIIIJAMAICAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Will you be using water or do you want a custom fan curve as well?
> 
> Edit: I sent you a private message. Attachments not working on overclock.net at the moment.


Can I have mine edit as well, am getting the same read out.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XIIIJAMAICAN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Will you be using water or do you want a custom fan curve as well?
> 
> Edit: I sent you a private message. Attachments not working on overclock.net at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I have mine edit as well, am getting the same read out.
Click to expand...

You want the MaxAir2 at 1.256v?

And what clocks you want the GPU and memory at? I recommend no higher than 1436 or so on GPU and 1936 or so on RAM for MaxAir2 at 1.256v.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XIIIJAMAICAN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Will you be using water or do you want a custom fan curve as well?
> 
> Edit: I sent you a private message. Attachments not working on overclock.net at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I have mine edit as well, am getting the same read out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want the MaxAir2 at 1.256v?
> 
> And what clocks you want the GPU and memory at? I recommend no higher than 1436 or so on GPU and 1936 or so on RAM for MaxAir2 at 1.256v.
Click to expand...

i think I should just post how I do it with the Maxwell BIOS Editor here with pictures with all the steps and Microsoft paint pen outlines on what I actually change. Think I'll do that after I have a coffee or two, just woke up.


----------



## XIIIJAMAICAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> You want the MaxAir2 at 1.256v?
> 
> And what clocks you want the GPU and memory at? I recommend no higher than 1436 or so on GPU and 1936 or so on RAM for MaxAir2 at 1.256v.


This is the results I was getting with the ROM I flashed, I added 427 on Core and 560 on memory and its stable. Is there a way to put those value into the gpu bios so the card see those as default setting?


----------



## XIIIJAMAICAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XIIIJAMAICAN*
> 
> 
> This is the results I was getting with the ROM I flashed, I added 427 on Core and 560 on memory and its stable. Is there a way to put those value into the gpu bios so the card see those as default setting?


Will the MaxAir2 at 1.256v? give me a high OC?


----------



## KedarWolf

*Here is how to mod a Titan X BIOS.*

*First, I'd extract your BIOS in GPU-Z.

https://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/SysInfo/GPU-Z/

Save the file somewhere. I'd do this because some Titan Xs use different BIOS then older versions and the MaxAir2 BIOS or other overclock.net BIOS's might not work unless you do it this way. It makes sure you are using the compatible BIOS for your card.*



https://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2562/maxwell-ii-bios-tweaker-v1-36

*Now change clocks and fan profile in Maxwell BIOS Tweaker. Change GPU clocks all the same to disable boost like in circle 1. Change memory clock, circle 2. I have fan profile at below 50c slow as it goes circle 3, 60C 75% 3600 RPM circle 4 and 80C at 100% circle 5 on air. These settings don't matter on water. With an AIO you may want to tweak it so your VRM fans run faster than what I have it set at. VRMs can get really hot on a AIO.
*


*Next you want to adjust voltages. This is what I use for air, voltage set at 1.256v like first picture and all the CLK 56 to CLK 74 set like second and third pictures. Want to make sure the maximum is no higher than 1.262.5 and the minimum on the ones that are changed from default no higher than 1.256.3v. Then your GPU will run no higher voltages than 1262.5 which is okay for air.

I found on the MaxAir2 BIOS when I checked the voltages in GPU-Z it was topped out at 1.274v which is too much for air so I manually changed the voltages this way.







*





*I change the power table to be same as MaxAir2 BIOS.*



*Next change GPU clock here to what you change to earlier.*



*Set GPU clocks here as well. Copy and paste works on all these.*



*Change memory settings here.*



*
On a 1.262.5v BIOS I'd keep GPU and memory at 1430/3937 max but you can experiment with what works for you.









And lastly here is an attachment with the MaxAir2 bios edited with the settings above.*

GM200.zip 150k .zip file


----------



## XIIIJAMAICAN

Thank you


----------



## XIIIJAMAICAN

Thank you


----------



## XIIIJAMAICAN

Thank you


----------



## brootalperry

I know this is probably a stupid question but I'd just like some confirmation if the EVGA SC version of the Titan X uses more power under load than the non-SC version?


----------



## XIIIJAMAICAN

Just by a bit if you know how to tweak the bios. With the help I got earlier in the forum my current results are

Core: 1511
Memory: 4140
Fire Strike score: 17, 273


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brootalperry*
> 
> I know this is probably a stupid question but I'd just like some confirmation if the EVGA SC version of the Titan X uses more power under load than the non-SC version?


SC runs higher frequency than non, so yes, the SC bios will make the card use more power.


----------



## brootalperry

Oh that's right! I actually completely forgot about that. Thank you.


----------



## Unknownm

does anyone have volt mem mod for reference board. There was a post here

user mentions that he/she can provide volt mem mod but never posted anything. I would love to try it on my 980 ti


----------



## Unknownm

I found it!

http://overclocking.guide/nvidia-gtx-titan-x-external-power-guide/6/


----------



## mus1mus

What's the best driver old or new for you guys with regards to OC and performance?


----------



## camry racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What's the best driver old or new for you guys with regards to OC and performance?


I havent notice a difference on drivers vs my Oceability I run 1463mhz on my SLI my top card can do 1520mhz without crashing but wont play nice on the SLI config. so Yeah all drivers for me seems equal in regards of OC


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What's the best driver old or new for you guys with regards to OC and performance?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *camry racing*
> 
> I havent notice a difference on drivers vs my Oceability I run 1463mhz on my SLI my top card can do 1520mhz without crashing but wont play nice on the SLI config. so Yeah all drivers for me seems equal in regards of OC


Same for me. No effects from drivers on OC. It's all about the card it's self and BIOS.


----------



## mus1mus

lol. I don't know bout you but I am already seeing tiny differences between drivers and stuff.


----------



## whoisxx

Hi. I just fires up firestrike on my new titan. I got 18100 points with a 4790k No overclock. Isnt that a bit low score?

Thanks


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Has anyone tried the new HB SLI bridges on the old Titan X? Have not found much info online other than testing on Pascal GPU's. Just wondering if they have been tested on the Maxwell cards too. Official they are Pascal only, but we all know that can be total BS.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Has anyone tried the new HB SLI bridges on the old Titan X? Have not found much info online other than testing on Pascal GPU's. Just wondering if they have been tested on the Maxwell cards too. Official they are Pascal only, but we all know that can be total BS.


I'm sure I read after the craze of release of the bridges that it had no difference what so ever on non pascal cards.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I'm sure I read after the craze of release of the bridges that it had no difference what so ever on non pascal cards.


It's just a bridge rated for a higher pixel clock like the EVGA V2+. The gains on Pascal are most likely software derived


----------



## Prophet4NO1

It seems to have gains for triple screen and 4K+ use. In some cases at least. But's it's all Pascal stuff I find online aside from some rumbling on a few forums about try it with Maxwell. But no results. Just people making claims with no evidence. Some say it made little to no difference and others say its similar to Pascal. Might buy one of the EVGA ones for giggles and run a few tests myself. Just for the sake of curiosity.


----------



## stephen427

So I just installed my new titan XP. Why is my gpu Z looking empty like this?. The card is still running on air. and 3 hours ago it was running 8x pci speed with same kind of gpu z empty window. But it was beceuse my 980ti was in first PCI-E slot. Had to put titan in second PCI-E slot which should not be a problem beceuse my 980ti was disabled could not fix so I had to take my 980ti out the loop and connect my loop again. My titan is in first slot and should be running correctly now. I didnt do leaktest yet but im going take this loop apart this weekend anyway to put titan under water.

Any ideas guys this is frustrating









**** im idiot! GPU-Z was running older version it is fixed now! Aw yeah.


















Could you guys confirm this titan is running as it should?







the fans were put on max. game was rise of tomb raider.

thanks


----------



## lanofsong

Hey GTX Titan X owners,

We are having our monthly Foldathon from Monday 21st - 23rd 12noon EST.
Would you consider putting all that power to a good cause for those 2 days? If so, come sign up and fold with us - see attached link.

November Foldathon

To get started:

1.Get a passkey (allows for speed bonus) - need a valid email address
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py

2.Download the folding program:
http://folding.stanford.edu/

Enter your folding name (mine is the same as my OCN name)
Enter your passkey
Enter Team OCN number - 37726

later
lanofsong


----------



## lanofsong

Keeping this thread alive









Hey GTX Titan X owners,

We are having our monthly Foldathon from Monday 19th - 21st 12noon EST.
Would you consider putting all that power to a good cause for those 2 days? If so, come sign up and fold with us - see attached link.

December Foldathon

To get started:

1.Get a passkey (allows for speed bonus) - need a valid email address
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py

2.Download the folding program:
http://folding.stanford.edu/

Enter your folding name (mine is the same as my OCN name)
Enter your passkey
Enter Team OCN number - 37726

later
lanofsong


----------



## czin125

Can the Titan X unlock the last 256 cores to the P100 like the Fury -> Fury X?


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *czin125*
> 
> Can the Titan X unlock the last 256 cores to the P100 like the Fury -> Fury X?


I do not believe you can unlock the TX pascal in a similar fashion. Also Pascal TX thread is here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1606562/official-nvidia-titan-x-pascal-owners-thread for more Pascal specific TX info / discussion. This one is for Maxwell. Damm Nvidia and their naming convention


----------



## SchmoSalt

I'm thinking about applying the higher power limit BIOS to my TX. Is it reasonably safe? My TX is under water so cooling isn't a concern. What kind of performance gains should I expect out of the custom BIOS?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Is it reasonably safe?


With a block that covers the VRMS too, yes. Probably get ~100Mhz more core with max voltage and power limit.


----------



## SchmoSalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> With a block that covers the VRMS too, yes. Probably get ~100Mhz more core with max voltage and power limit.


Yeah it's a full sized block. I noticed that many of the BIOS options crank the power limit to 350W or higher. PCIe spec has the TX at 300W with its respective connectors. How much of a concern is it to break the spec? Aside from overheating the cabling, will I be at risk of blowing any related power delivery components since I will be running out of the PCIe spec?


----------



## Ugiboyz

Hey Guys, I'm having massive problems trying to to get flash to complete. Already bricked one card. Trying to do the good one & after following all of the commands to the letter I am getting BCRT Error Certificate 2.0 verification failed Last line saying update aborted. Would be extremely grateful if someone can help me out please. I obviously do not want to reboot or I suspect I will end up with two bricked cards. Cards are Palit GTX 980 Ti's have good one in slot one, bad on slot three Asus Z97. Flash version is Joe Dirt mod of 5.287. If anyone out there can offer advice please. I have already opened a thread about my first attempt, not sure if that will give any of you guys in the know any useful info as to how I have made such a mess. Been at it for over a week....lol


----------



## steadly2004

So, I just sold my 2 titan X's on ebay. Listed at $633 each and accepted an offer for $600 each. I guess I'll get around 1k after fees and such... maybe. I'm kinda sad now. I listed not thinking they would sell. I figured I would jump on the VEGA bandwagon as I'm a big fan of AMD and was pricing good monitors (gsync is such a price hog and freesync is just cheaper). Sorry to see you guys go, but I'll miss you









I gotta figure I got a good price since 980ti's are running at the $350 range and most compete with the titan x's. I also don't do anything super memory intensive, like computing and number crunching.


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ugiboyz*
> 
> Hey Guys, I'm having massive problems trying to to get flash to complete. Already bricked one card. Trying to do the good one & after following all of the commands to the letter I am getting BCRT Error Certificate 2.0 verification failed Last line saying update aborted. Would be extremely grateful if someone can help me out please. I obviously do not want to reboot or I suspect I will end up with two bricked cards. Cards are Palit GTX 980 Ti's have good one in slot one, bad on slot three Asus Z97. Flash version is Joe Dirt mod of 5.287. If anyone out there can offer advice please. I have already opened a thread about my first attempt, not sure if that will give any of you guys in the know any useful info as to how I have made such a mess. Been at it for over a week....lol


I imagine you shouldn't flash titan X bios to the 980ti. Or are you just in this thread for advice? If so, I don't know, maybe try a different BIOS.


----------



## mus1mus

Have you guys checked the latest driver?

Seemed to have improved my OC by at least 50Mhz (in GPUPI at least). Havent tested GPU scores due to a corrupted raid.










I think I blew up building power tho!


----------



## lanofsong

Hello GTX Titan X owners,

We are having our monthly Foldathon from Monday 16th - 18th - 12noon EST.
Would you consider putting all that power to a good cause for those 2 days? If so, come sign up and fold with us - see attached link.

January 2017 Foldathon

To get started:

1.Get a passkey (allows for speed bonus) - need a valid email address
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py

2.Download the folding program:
http://folding.stanford.edu/

Enter your folding name (mine is the same as my OCN name)
Enter your passkey
Enter Team OCN number - 37726

later
lanofsong


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Sorry to bother you lads, been a long time.
Any idea how to flash a massively bricked one?
Its a Titan X supeclocked one...or was.
The only way i can get to it is via lga771 board in DOS mode.
Nvflash --protectoff gives me "cant recognize eeprom".
When I just try to flash it, it says it checks the version...thats it.
-4 -5 -6 in all random combinations did not do much.

I would not have issues soldering the hell out of it, if required...or even if not.

Sadly I did not take a video but the flashing process took down my Sabertooth as well.
Or the other way around.
At least a double dosis: Flashing a dead Titan and mobbing Asus Support.
Bought my Sabertooth 4years and 363 days ago and TuF series has 5 years warranty























Thanks for readind and your time!


----------



## Wyllliam

Hi
Anybody here feels like putting their Titan's to use for a good cause?
Join the forum folding war!
Team intel could use some people with the Titan's.
more info follow the link

Team Intel FFW


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Pew, thanks to LGA771 and aome backyard engineering its alive again


----------



## stocksux

Looking to setup a new rig. Will have two loops. Question is, do you guys think an EKWB 560mm rad be enough to cool a single Titan x pascal that's overclocked? Also have the space to add a 280mm in the gpu loop if necessary. Would the 280 be needed or are we in diminishing returns after the 560? Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stocksux*
> 
> Looking to setup a new rig. Will have two loops. Question is, do you guys think an EKWB 560mm rad be enough to cool a single Titan x pascal that's overclocked? Also have the space to add a 280mm in the gpu loop if necessary. Would the 280 be needed or are we in diminishing returns after the 560? Thanks for the help in advance.


I think it would be more than fine as long as you have a good pump. I'm cooling two right now with a 6950x @4.4GHz in a single loop with 420x3 +280x1 with two D5 pumps and I would have to work really hard to get temps to 55c. Overkill anyone?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stocksux*
> 
> Looking to setup a new rig. Will have two loops. Question is, do you guys think an EKWB 560mm rad be enough to cool a single Titan x pascal that's overclocked? Also have the space to add a 280mm in the gpu loop if necessary. Would the 280 be needed or are we in diminishing returns after the 560? Thanks for the help in advance.


Even a single 280 would be enough but that also depends on your fans speeds. I have a Maxwell and it doesn't break 50C on a slim, 360mm rad with 1300 RPM fans. It's running 1.28 on the Core.

You are already overkillin' it with a 560mm. And may no longer see it's temps lower by adding another rad.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> I think it would be more than fine as long as you have a good pump. I'm cooling two right now with a 6950x @4.4GHz in a single loop with 420x3 +280x1 with two D5 pumps and I would have to work really hard to get temps to 55c. *Overkill* anyone?


Yep.


----------



## stocksux

Thanks for the feedback. The EKWB 560mm radiator is a 45mm thick radiator. I'll be running 800-1000rpm fans to get things near inaudible in a push configuration. I was thinking the 280 may not even help lower temps due to diminishing returns.


----------



## jprovido

you guys think it's still smart to buy a Titan XP right now?


----------



## Biggu

IMO wait for the 1080 Ti


----------



## mus1mus

Grab the TXP if price is right.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stocksux*
> 
> Looking to setup a new rig. Will have two loops. Question is, do you guys think an EKWB 560mm rad be enough to cool a single Titan x pascal that's overclocked? Also have the space to add a 280mm in the gpu loop if necessary. Would the 280 be needed or are we in diminishing returns after the 560? Thanks for the help in advance.


Hi there

I'm running EKWB XE360mm which is 60mm thick with EK Vardar F3 1850RPM and Mayhem Havoc 280mm 60mm with push/pull Phanteks PH-F120SP

Fans mostly runs at 850-900RPM and when I render I up fans to 1100-1200RPM

Temps at lower speed on GTX1080 and Titan X Maxwell are 38°C on GTX1080 and TXM is at 34°C, both cards are OC, GTX1080 is running 2151MHz and TXM running 1468MHz and at higher speeds temps on GTX1080 are at 36°C and TXM are at 32°C

Water temp delta at lower speeds is at 5-7°C and at higher speed is at 2-3°C

In yours case I would think you should be OK, but if you can fit or install extra 280mm rad then I would use or install it

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Grab the TXP if price is right.


it's always 1200 on the nvidia website


----------



## mus1mus

Then don't even think about it.









Wait for those who will sell them before the 1080TI comes out. Maybe Vega will dictate GPU prices in the next months.


----------



## oni222

I have a Quad SLI using the EVGA Titan X Hybrid edition GPU's.
I am using a custom loop for cooling using the following setup:

4x - https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc-titan-x
1x - https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-xtop-revo-d5-pwm-plexi-incl-pump
1x - https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-supremacy-evo-gold
1x - https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-res-x3-150
3x - https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-coolstream-xe-480-quad

The question I have is what would be a good custom bios that would push my Titan's.
As you can tell I have a very good cooling setup but with my current cards I can barely get 100mhz increase without the cards acting up.
Temperatures never go above 40c with full load so I know I have room for growth.

Thanks in advance for all your help.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oni222*
> 
> I have a Quad SLI using the EVGA Titan X Hybrid edition GPU's.
> I am using a custom loop for cooling using the following setup:
> 
> 4x - https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc-titan-x
> 1x - https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-xtop-revo-d5-pwm-plexi-incl-pump
> 1x - https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-supremacy-evo-gold
> 1x - https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-res-x3-150
> 3x - https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-coolstream-xe-480-quad
> 
> The question I have is what would be a good custom bios that would push my Titan's.
> As you can tell I have a very good cooling setup but with my current cards I can barely get 100mhz increase without the cards acting up.
> Temperatures never go above 40c with full load so I know I have room for growth.
> 
> Thanks in advance for all your help.


Benching BIOS in the OP. Just be aware that Quad SLI will affect overall overclockability of the set-up. Best scaling happens up to Tri-SLI. After that, you will need to compensate a little for the core and a lot for the memory clocks.


----------



## Artah

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oni222*
> 
> I have a Quad SLI using the EVGA Titan X Hybrid edition GPU's.
> I am using a custom loop for cooling using the following setup:
> 
> 4x - https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc-titan-x
> 1x - https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-xtop-revo-d5-pwm-plexi-incl-pump
> 1x - https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-supremacy-evo-gold
> 1x - https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-res-x3-150
> 3x - https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-coolstream-xe-480-quad
> 
> The question I have is what would be a good custom bios that would push my Titan's.
> As you can tell I have a very good cooling setup but with my current cards I can barely get 100mhz increase without the cards acting up.
> Temperatures never go above 40c with full load so I know I have room for growth.
> 
> Thanks in advance for all your help.





I would try the (1.281v) from Sheyster if you have a big PSU like a 1600watt.


----------



## oni222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> I would try the (1.281v) from Sheyster if you have a big PSU like a 1600watt.


I have three PSU's right now a EVGA 1000Watt a Corsair 850watt and a EVGA 650 watt.
The 1000 has three of my Titan X's the 650 has a single and the 850 runs the rest of my system.


----------



## oni222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Benching BIOS in the OP. Just be aware that Quad SLI will affect overall overclockability of the set-up. Best scaling happens up to Tri-SLI. After that, you will need to compensate a little for the core and a lot for the memory clocks.


Thanks for the reply,

Can you please be a little more descriptive on what you mean by compensating a little for the core and memory clocks?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oni222*
> 
> Thanks for the reply,
> 
> Can you please be a little more descriptive on what you mean by compensating a little for the core and memory clocks?


To compensate - adjust Core and Memory clocks to pass a benchmark on full quads. Whereas, individually the cards can clock better. Say - 1550/2000 on each card Stable and even up to Tri-SLI.

But on quads, you can only do 1500/1900. That's huge in terms of overclocking.


----------



## oni222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> To compensate - adjust Core and Memory clocks to pass a benchmark on full quads. Whereas, individually the cards can clock better. Say - 1550/2000 on each card Stable and even up to Tri-SLI.
> 
> But on quads, you can only do 1500/1900. That's huge in terms of overclocking.


Ah now I understand what you meant.

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## oni222

Just an update.

It looks like the computer wont boot because of a bad flash.
I made sure to flash each card more than once and the nvflash.exe did say the flash was complete each time.

If I get another GPU and boot into windows. Will I be able to flash the stock firmware and get the cards back up and running or are they very expensive paper weights at this point?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oni222*
> 
> Just an update.
> 
> It looks like the computer wont boot because of a bad flash.
> I made sure to flash each card more than once and the nvflash.exe did say the flash was complete each time.
> 
> If I get another GPU and boot into windows. Will I be able to flash the stock firmware and get the cards back up and running or are they very expensive paper weights at this point?


Yes you can.

You can use your on-board GPU actually. And need to point which adapter to flash by using the argument; --index=x

X - adapter number.

To get the adpater number, use the command;
nvflash --list

i.e
nvflash -6 --index=0 GM200.rom


----------



## oni222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yes you can.
> 
> You can use your on-board GPU actually. And need to point which adapter to flash by using the argument; --index=x
> 
> X - adapter number.
> 
> To get the adpater number, use the command;
> nvflash --list
> 
> i.e
> nvflash -6 --index=0 GM200.rom


Thank you!

I will test it as soon as my wife goes to sleep


----------



## oni222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yes you can.
> 
> You can use your on-board GPU actually. And need to point which adapter to flash by using the argument; --index=x
> 
> X - adapter number.
> 
> To get the adpater number, use the command;
> nvflash --list
> 
> i.e
> nvflash -6 --index=0 GM200.rom


Thanks for all your help. It took me longer than I wanted to try your method because I had disabled my onboard gpu and I had to get another gpu in order to change that bios setting without losing my mobo OC settings.

So I am trying to get the custom bios on these puppies again but I am not sure why it did not work the first time.
I have attached the cmd from my flash in the hopes that you see something that I do not.

Flash:


It looks like my card sitting at 0 has less values than the rest. Is that the bad flash card?
--List:

list.PNG 16k .PNG file


EDIT: odd I cannot reflash my old bios but I can flash using the custom....
I tried all 4 bios files I made as backup using nvflash with the same result:
C:\NVFlash>nvflash -6 --index=0 Titan_X_1.rom

NVIDIA Firmware Update Utility (Version 5.287.0)
Modified Version By Joe Dirt

Checking for matches between display adapter(s) and image(s)...

Warning: Primary display adapter must plug-in a monitor to avoid black
screen when disabling NVDIA display driver.

Please press 'y' to continue:
Adapter: GeForce GTX TITAN X (10DE,17C2,3842,2999) H:--:NRM S:00,B:01,D:00,F:00

WARNING: Firmware image PCI Subsystem ID (3842.1999)
does not match adapter PCI Subsystem ID (3842.2999).

Please press 'y' to confirm override of PCI Subsystem ID's:
Overriding PCI subsystem ID mismatch
Current - Version:84.00.1F.00.90 ID:10DE:17C2:3842:2999
GM200 Board (Normal Board)
Replace with - Version:84.00.1F.00.90 ID:10DE:17C2:3842:1999
GM200 Board (Normal Board)

Update display adapter firmware?
Press 'y' to confirm (any other key to abort):
The display may go *BLANK* on and off for up to 10 seconds or more during the update process depending on your display adapter and output device.

Identifying EEPROM...
EEPROM ID (C2,2012) : MX MX25L2005 2.7-3.6V 2048Kx1S, page

BCRT Error: Certificate 2.0 verification failed

ERROR: BIOS Cert 2.0 Verification Error, Update aborted.


----------



## xarot

You forgot to type "nvflash --protectoff" first?


----------



## oni222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> You forgot to type "nvflash --protectoff" first?


Ah thank you. I will try that as soon as I get home.

Also I am having issues physically locating the bad flash card. Normally I would just remove one card at a time until I found the culprit but with my custom loop cooling all four cards are connected as a single block. So that would take me bleeding my system and a full days work just to separate them.

Is there another way that I can identify the card?


----------



## xarot

Is your mobo the Maximus VI Extreme? You can use the PCIe switches near the 24-pin ATX connector to disable PCIe ports (assuming you can get display through a card in other slot than the top one).









But, a safer thing to do would be to just flash all cards with a reboot in between?


----------



## oni222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Is your mobo the Maximus VI Extreme? You can use the PCIe switches near the 24-pin ATX connector to disable PCIe ports (assuming you can get display through a card in other slot than the top one).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, a safer thing to do would be to just flash all cards with a reboot in between?


Great idea about the switches! I will try that next.

I have tried flashing all the cards numerous times but that one card just fails to work.
What is odd is that when I made a firmware backup for each card, one of the cards had a smaller file size than the rest. I backed up all the cards more than once to see if it was a fluke but no it was 10 kb less for one of the gpu's.


----------



## mus1mus

That error also points to nvflash version. Can't remember the exact one but it solve my issue flashing 980TIs yesterday. It's on JoeDirt's thread.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oni222*
> 
> Great idea about the switches! I will try that next.
> 
> I have tried flashing all the cards numerous times but that one card just fails to work.
> What is odd is that when I made a firmware backup for each card, one of the cards had a smaller file size than the rest. I backed up all the cards more than once to see if it was a fluke but no it was 10 kb less for one of the gpu's.


It could be that one of your cards is different revision with a different BIOS. I am 99% sure there was talk about it in this thread somewhere, so if that is the case, you will probably need to check NVFlash version and perhaps even mod the BIOS yourself (it's not hard).


----------



## oni222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> You forgot to type "nvflash --protectoff" first?


I tried that but the result is still the same. I cannot even flash the stock bios that I had for this card.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Is your mobo the Maximus VI Extreme? You can use the PCIe switches near the 24-pin ATX connector to disable PCIe ports (assuming you can get display through a card in other slot than the top one).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, a safer thing to do would be to just flash all cards with a reboot in between?


This worked, I am now able to physically identify the faulty card.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That error also points to nvflash version. Can't remember the exact one but it solve my issue flashing 980TIs yesterday. It's on JoeDirt's thread.


I am using the latest one (at least I think it is the latest) version:
(Updated 6/02/2016) NVFLash certificate checks bypassed v5.287:
X64
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> It could be that one of your cards is different revision with a different BIOS. I am 99% sure there was talk about it in this thread somewhere, so if that is the case, you will probably need to check NVFlash version and perhaps even mod the BIOS yourself (it's not hard).


I think that is the case because the bios file size is 217kb meanwhile the other cards all have a bios size of 221kb.
Sadly since I cannot flash the stock firmware back I am out of ideas.

When I try to flash the stock driver back I get the following error:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



C:\NVFlash>nvflash -6 --index=0 TitanBAD.rom

NVIDIA Firmware Update Utility (Version 5.287.0)
Modified Version By Joe Dirt

Checking for matches between display adapter(s) and image(s)...

Warning: Primary display adapter must plug-in a monitor to avoid black
screen when disabling NVDIA display driver.

Please press 'y' to continue:
Adapter: GeForce GTX TITAN X (10DE,17C2,3842,2999) H:--:NRM S:00,B:01,D:00,F:00

WARNING: Firmware image PCI Subsystem ID (3842.1999)
does not match adapter PCI Subsystem ID (3842.2999).

Please press 'y' to confirm override of PCI Subsystem ID's:
Overriding PCI subsystem ID mismatch
Current - Version:84.00.1F.00.90 ID:10DE:17C2:3842:2999
GM200 Board (Normal Board)
Replace with - Version:84.00.45.00.90 ID:10DE:17C2:3842:1999
GM200 Board (Normal Board)

Update display adapter firmware?
Press 'y' to confirm (any other key to abort):
The display may go *BLANK* on and off for up to 10 seconds or more during the update process depending on your display adapter and output device.

Identifying EEPROM...
EEPROM ID (C2,2012) : MX MX25L2005 2.7-3.6V 2048Kx1S, page

BCRT Error: Certificate 2.0 verification failed

ERROR: BIOS Cert 2.0 Verification Error, Update aborted.


----------



## mus1mus

5.218.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x/700_50#post_25692863

This is the one you need.


----------



## oni222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 5.218.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x/700_50#post_25692863
> 
> This is the one you need.


Interesting that the version number is lower but I will definitely try it.

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## oni222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 5.218.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x/700_50#post_25692863
> 
> This is the one you need.


IT WORKED!
I was able to flash the stock firmware back on the problematic GPU.

So now what would be the best way to mod this "unique" bios so that it runs the same as the other GPU's?

I have posted my firmware here in case you guys want to take a look at this oddity.

TitanUnique.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## mus1mus

what's odd about it?


----------



## oni222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> what's odd about it?


It is a smaller filesize than the other cards.
Also because of that all the custom bios's that I tried from here do not work on this specific card.
They work on all the other cards.


----------



## Ugiboyz

Hey, I was on this page just for advice. thank you for looking & replying too. I ended up contacting Palit who sent me bios & update tool plus instructions. I have now sorted the card out, albeit with the same bios I had before. After making such a mess of trying to update before, I think I'll just leave things well alone, for now. I have 3 of these in SLI on a Gigabyte Z170 G1 Gaming, with a 6700K. Reason I wanted to update was I kept getting VOp, VRel, Pwr & Util in Performance Cap on GPU-Z. I thought maybe updating bios would let me take the power limit from 110% to a higher level. I have no probs with Temps, all custom water cooled, never gone higher than 65C on any of the cards. Also thought of increasing voltage. Would be interested if anyone who reads this have any tips/guides for increasing scores on 3D Mark Vantage, Timespy etc. Thanks again for taking a look.....


----------



## oni222

Can somebody please help me mod my bios?
Is there a guide available or at least some info on how to start?


----------



## OGM3X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oni222*
> 
> Can somebody please help me mod my bios?
> Is there a guide available or at least some info on how to start?


Same reason i have never modded my bios . The last thing i want to do is brick a 1K gpu


----------



## oni222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGM3X*
> 
> Same reason i have never modded my bios . The last thing i want to do is brick a 1K gpu


It is almost impossible to brick your GPU as long as you have a firmware backup.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oni222*
> 
> Can somebody please help me mod my bios?
> Is there a guide available or at least some info on how to start?


Basically I would open two occurrences of Maxwell Bios Tweaker where the other has your 'odd' unmodded BIOS and the other one has the mod-BIOS you prefer. Then, clone the settings from the mod-BIOS to your unmodified BIOS and save it to a file. It might take a while to understand how it works but after you get the hang of it, it will become easy.

At least if the Maxwell BIOS Tweaker supports this BIOS you currently have unmodded. Just keep a safe backup of your original BIOS so you can go back if something didn't go as planned.


----------



## oni222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Basically I would open two occurrences of Maxwell Bios Tweaker where the other has your 'odd' unmodded BIOS and the other one has the mod-BIOS you prefer. Then, clone the settings from the mod-BIOS to your unmodified BIOS and save it to a file. It might take a while to understand how it works but after you get the hang of it, it will become easy.
> 
> At least if the Maxwell BIOS Tweaker supports this BIOS you currently have unmodded. Just keep a safe backup of your original BIOS so you can go back if something didn't go as planned.


Thank you for your help.

I will try that as soon as I get home.

EDIT: It worked, my "unique" bios is now working. I am curious if EVGA sold me a reference card by mistake because this card does not perform as well as the other Titan X's.


----------



## TTomax

I have te same issue with my new TitanX,i belive its a rev2,the bios size is 217kb.I had an RMA (blower stopped working),and thats what i get beck.And whatever i do,teh power limit just sit on 100%,even its unlocked in Afterburner 110%.


----------



## oni222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTomax*
> 
> I have te same issue with my new TitanX,i belive its a rev2,the bios size is 217kb.I had an RMA (blower stopped working),and thats what i get beck.And whatever i do,teh power limit just sit on 100%,even its unlocked in Afterburner 110%.


What is odd is that this is the Titan than I got on day 1 release. So if anything it feels like it is a older version that does not OC as well.
All my other cards can OC to 1600mhz but the 217kb firmware card can barely do 1500.


----------



## TTomax

Its same for me as well,but... my ASICQ is very high,83.1% and a card can do about 1500MHz on 1.163Vcore if its not hit the power target.So its a really well gpu, (for air or aio) but somehow we have to manage the power target and the vcore limit in the bios.No idea where my card is come from,it is MSI RMA card. (and no any stcik on the gpu bolt).

Look , there is SC version eVGA bios wich 100% working for us! http://www.overclock.net/t/1607330/flashing-bios-to-titan-x-in-sli#post_25393139

And there is a moded bios for us.... http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request/6070#post_25267123


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oni222*
> 
> What is odd is that this is the Titan than I got on day 1 release. So if anything it feels like it is a older version that does not OC as well.
> All my other cards can OC to 1600mhz but the 217kb firmware card can barely do 1500.


1600MHz Core? Are we still talking Maxwell here?


----------



## hertz9753

This is the Titan X without the P club but some people get confused. I'm not a member but I like to watch because I still have a 980 Ti.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> This is the Titan X without the P club but some people get confused. I'm not a member but I like to watch because I still have a 980 Ti.


1600MHz had me more confused.


----------



## hertz9753

1600 on the core was probably a benchmark run because people like to brag and not talk about stability or how long they hold the OC when they try something else. You will hear "I need a Bios mod" often. After you will see something like "I bricked my card" or "I used the wrong bios help me".


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> 1600 on the core was probably a benchmark run because people like to brag and not talk about stability or how long they hold the OC when they try something else. You will hear "I need a Bios mod" often. After you will see something like "I bricked my card" or "I used the wrong bios help me".


True.

I am benchmarking too. And I find it hard to believe 1600MHz on Core except for GPUPI to be honest, unless one delves sub-zero. And throttling in 3D loads.









That being said,


----------



## hertz9753

Can I say Porsche with Ellen2?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Can I say Porsche with Ellen2?


Ellen2 and Usain Boltzzzzzz!


----------



## oni222

Three out of four of my Titans can do 1600mhz stable using the modded bios with the highest voltage I found on page one.
The third Titan could only go up to 1500 and even struggling at that.

Keep in mind I am using a custom liquid cooling setup (you can see my setup a few pages back).

Just to clear things up, I am not using the Titan XP but the Titan X.

I have let my machine run overnight using the Direct X 12 benchmark from 3Dmark. It ran it stable for about 12 hours.
I have also played Black desert online for about 3-4 hours per session without any issues.


----------



## mus1mus

My loop can only reach 35C on the TXM. And I can't do 1550 3D. Yet my GPUPI run stands on top of HWBOT for the TXM.

Post your results of the claim dear friend. Maxwell big dies have issues past 1500 Core. No Voltage can cure that. Mind you.









GPU-Z monitoring tab during a run is good enough proof for me about 1600Core btw.

BTW, 1500 at 1.187V


----------



## MR-e

Hello guys,

I am wondering what the going rate is for my overclocked EVGA Titan X SC (Maxwell) card.
I have it on a custom loop consisting of 2x 360 + 1x 240 rads with EK Full Nickel + Acetal block.

Sheyster Bios (217kb 1.281v) , max bench clocks as follows:
Core: 1545 MHz
Memory: 8292 MHz (2073 MHz quad pumped)

24/7 Stable clocks:
Core: 1500 MHz
Memory: 8000 MHz (2000 MHz quad pumped)

I have the original Air Cooler which will be included and can also revert back to the default bios upon request.

GPU is still under warranty for another 393 days, as of 2/20/2017.

Usage History:
GPU spends it's day mostly playing CS:GO and Diablo 3. Bench marks include Time Spy and Heaven to determine max + 24/7 stability tests.

Time Spy Result - 7066 points
NVIDIA GTX TITAN X video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5960X,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE V EDITION 10


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR-e*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> I am wondering what the going rate is for my overclocked EVGA Titan X SC (Maxwell) card.
> I have it on a custom loop consisting of 2x 360 + 1x 240 rads with EK Full Nickel + Acetal block.
> 
> Sheyster Bios (217kb 1.281v) , max bench clocks as follows:
> Core: 1545 MHz
> Memory: 8292 MHz (2073 MHz quad pumped)
> 
> 24/7 Stable clocks:
> Core: 1500 MHz
> Memory: 8000 MHz (2000 MHz quad pumped)
> 
> I have the original Air Cooler which will be included and can also revert back to the default bios upon request.
> 
> GPU is still under warranty for another 393 days, as of 2/20/2017.
> 
> Usage History:
> GPU spends it's day mostly playing CS:GO and Diablo 3. Bench marks include Time Spy and Heaven to determine max + 24/7 stability tests.
> 
> Time Spy Result - 7066 points
> NVIDIA GTX TITAN X video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5960X,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE V EDITION 10


Post that here:

*http://www.overclock.net/f/325/appraisals*


----------



## Sowah

Hello dear Friends!

I am still very happy with my "old" Titan X's ... Yesterday I looked in Ebay whats going on there about Titan X's...

*I found some for 2500 US Dollar*







Maybe do you know how this price can be?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/161737080330?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Greetings from Spain & Germany
Chris

Screenshot Titan X 2500 US Dollar
https://i.imgur.com/EF4czQ8.jpg


----------



## mus1mus

Too much. Should be around half the original price by now. Which used to be a thousand.


----------



## gavros777

Is titan x in sli better than titan xp?
I have titan x sli overclocked at 1500, will i get the same performance from a single titan xp in games like witcher 3, forza horizon etc?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sowah*
> 
> Hello dear Friends!
> 
> I am still very happy with my "old" Titan X's ... Yesterday I looked in Ebay whats going on there about Titan X's...
> 
> *I found some for 2500 US Dollar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe do you know how this price can be?
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/161737080330?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> Greetings from Spain & Germany
> Chris
> 
> Screenshot Titan X 2500 US Dollar
> https://i.imgur.com/EF4czQ8.jpg


Ebay vulture praying for a fool? Not hard to find ridiculously overpriced ads..


----------



## evoll88

I am holding on to my two till i can buy a single card solution that will play new games at or over 60 fps with a 4k monitor. I will move to vega if they can do it but have used nvidia for so long i may wait to see what they offer later this year.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evoll88*
> 
> I am holding on to my two till i can buy a single card solution that will play new games at or over 60 fps with a 4k monitor. I will move to vega if they can do it but have used nvidia for so long i may wait to see what they offer later this year.


1080 Ti should be able to do that, as its basically a Titan XP, which is 4k60 capable.


----------



## KedarWolf

I'm a newb to selling here. Where do I post to sell an older Asus Maxwell Titan X with a waterblock and EK Predator pre-filled QDC on it? I have enough reps I know, getting a 1080 Ti!! I'm going to let it go cheap of course.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I'm a newb to selling here. Where do I post to sell an older Asus Maxwell Titan X with a waterblock and EK Predator pre-filled QDC on it? I have enough reps I know, getting a 1080 Ti!! I'm going to let it go cheap of course.


http://www.overclock.net/f/321/overclock-marketplace


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I'm a newb to selling here. Where do I post to sell an older Asus Maxwell Titan X with a waterblock and EK Predator pre-filled QDC on it? I have enough reps I know, getting a 1080 Ti!! I'm going to let it go cheap of course.


Good luck Kedar! I had mine appraised for $500ish earlier last week and sold it locally for a bit more. I'm ready to switch to 1080ti as well


----------



## alancsalt

http://www.overclock.net/f/321/overclock-marketplace in the for sale / wanted section - pays to read the rules there first to avoid pitfalls.


----------



## evoll88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> 1080 Ti should be able to do that, as its basically a Titan XP, which is 4k60 capable.


I think i am going to wait for vega or maybe the next nvidia series. The 1080 ti will be able to do some games at decent 4k but the newer games it will struggle so i want a little more.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evoll88*
> 
> I think i am going to wait for vega or maybe the next nvidia series. The 1080 ti will be able to do some games at decent 4k but the newer games it will struggle so i want a little more.


What games can't the Titan XP run at 4k60? It's give or take the same speed as Titan XM in SLI and I don't have any games where SLI works which I cannot run at 4k60 maxed out. Witcher 3 is the most demanding game I've played and 4k60 is solid as long as I turn off AA.


----------



## evoll88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> What games can't the Titan XP run at 4k60? It's give or take the same speed as Titan XM in SLI and I don't have any games where SLI works which I cannot run at 4k60 maxed out. Witcher 3 is the most demanding game I've played and 4k60 is solid as long as I turn off AA.


What about the new doom or deus ex game? I may grab a 1080ti or a titan x p if so.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evoll88*
> 
> What about the new doom or deus ex game? I may grab a 1080ti or a titan x p if so.


Doom runs 4k60 on a single card at 1500 MHz for me. Mankind Divided runs 4k60 on SLI with screen space reflections turned down one level and no AA IIRC


----------



## doogk

Anyone got a stock bios for a Asus Titan X I can flash back to?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doogk*
> 
> Anyone got a stock bios for a Asus Titan X I can flash back to?


Yeah:

AsusTitanX.zip 150k .zip file


----------



## lanofsong

Hey GTX Titan X owners,

We are having our monthly Foldathon from Monday 20th - Wednesday 22nd - 12noon EST.
Would you consider putting all that power to a good cause for those 2 days? If so, come sign up and fold with us - see attached link.

March 2017 Foldathon

To get started:

1.Get a passkey (allows for speed bonus) - need a valid email address
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py

2.Download the folding program:
http://folding.stanford.edu/

Enter your folding name (mine is the same as my OCN name)
Enter your passkey
Enter Team OCN number - 37726

later
lanofsong


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evoll88*
> 
> I am holding on to my two till i can buy a single card solution that will play new games at or over 60 fps with a 4k monitor. I will move to vega if they can do it but have used nvidia for so long i may wait to see what they offer later this year.


I'm holding off as well. Waiting on Next Gen myself. The 1080ti isn't bad looking but as you, or someone else, said in another post newer games coming out may not run as well. BEsides, SLI TX are still handling everything decently enough for me now anyways. After 6+ years of SLI, I do think I'm finally ready to go back to a nice single card solution. Maybe because I'm getting lazy in my old age.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> I'm holding off as well. Waiting on Next Gen myself. The 1080ti isn't bad looking but as you, or someone else, said in another post newer games coming out may not run as well. BEsides, SLI TX are still handling everything decently enough for me now anyways. After 6+ years of SLI, I do think I'm finally ready to go back to a nice single card solution. Maybe because I'm getting lazy in my old age.


I am planning a new build for fall. See what happens between now and then. I have no plans of dropping SLI though. It has been pretty good to me since the 500 series. Before that could be iffy.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> I am planning a new build for fall. See what happens between now and then. I have no plans of dropping SLI though. It has been pretty good to me since the 500 series. Before that could be iffy.


I hear you. I've been running SLI since a couple GTX 460's and every Gen since except this last 1xxx series that I've been able to hold off on so far. As of right now these Titans seem to be doing just OK with 2560x1440 @144hz. Well enough that I'm going to hold off like I was saying. My addiction may lead me to buying multiple cards again in the future though. My plans are to go Single Card Solution. But I am addicted it seems. So we shall see.


----------



## D749

Recently sold my two Titan XP on eBay. ? But I received over $1,000 for each. ? Now what to get...


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> Recently sold my two Titan XP on eBay. ? But I received over $1,000 for each. ? Now what to get...


This is the Titan X Maxwell thread BTW...







Your post would be more relevant here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1606562/official-nvidia-titan-x-pascal-owners-thread/

I'm probably going with 2 x EVGA FTW3 when they're available. Time to go back to SLI since the games I play support it fairly well.


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> This is the Titan X Maxwell thread BTW...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your post would be more relevant here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1606562/official-nvidia-titan-x-pascal-owners-thread/
> 
> I'm probably going with 2 x EVGA FTW3 when they're available. Time to go back to SLI since the games I play support it fairly well.


Whoops! ? Thx. I've leaning away from SLI since I'm finding more and more games don't support it. It really annoys me. The Unreal engine won't even supprt it. ?


----------



## TruBrush

I used to dream about this card, I kept coming to this thread to read and live through your experiences, I don't have to anymore, but a it's nice piece of nostalgia.


----------



## Pikaru

Looking to flash my Titan X back to the stock ROM, but I can't seem to remember if one of the ROMs I saved was stock since it's just "GM200.rom" and this was almost 2 years ago. Is the below rom the stock ROM for the EVGA Reference Titan X? P/N is 12G-P4-2990-KR

https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/173069/evga-gtxtitanx-12288-150313

Thanks for anyones help in advance!


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> Looking to flash my Titan X back to the stock ROM, but I can't seem to remember if one of the ROMs I saved was stock since it's just "GM200.rom" and this was almost 2 years ago. Is the below rom the stock ROM for the EVGA Reference Titan X? P/N is 12G-P4-2990-KR
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/173069/evga-gtxtitanx-12288-150313
> 
> Thanks for anyones help in advance!


Bumping my question!


----------



## Sheyster

Ye
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> Bumping my question!


Yes, that is the non-SC ROM.


----------



## Pikaru

+Rep Thank you!


----------



## GosuPl

I almost buy 2x TITAN Xp but, i hold on now. My 2x TITAN X M on LC can handle everything still enough, and i just finished tests of 2x GTX 1080Ti and 2x TITAN X Pascal (old).

2x TX M @1460/8000 vs 2x TX [email protected]/10 800, have near 30 fps less on 1440p and 20 fps less on 4k, in most games. So... No worthy change until next gen, maybe switch for 2x 1080Tis but...I will sleep with this topic















On my floor ;-)


----------



## Ripple

Any idea where I can find replacement thermal pads to reinstall the original heatsink/fan on the Titan X (Maxell)? I think they are 1.5mm. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ripple*
> 
> Any idea where I can find replacement thermal pads to reinstall the original heatsink/fan on the Titan X (Maxell)? I think they are 1.5mm. Thanks in advance.


Take your pick.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=thermal+pad


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Take your pick.
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=thermal+pad


I second this. I buy my thermal Grizzly paste and Fujipoly pads from them. Always top notch customer service too. Never had an issue.


----------



## lanofsong

Hey GTX Titan X owners,

We are having our monthly Foldathon from Monday 17th - Wednesday 19th - 12 noon EST.
Would you consider putting all that power to a good cause for those 2 days? If so, come sign up and fold with us - see attached link.

April 2017 Foldathon

BTW - make sure you sign up









To get started:

1.Get a passkey (allows for speed bonus) - need a valid email address
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py

2.Download the folding program:
http://folding.stanford.edu/

Enter your folding name (mine is the same as my OCN name)
Enter your passkey
Enter Team OCN number - 37726

later
lanofsong


----------



## mistax

My Titan X still holding on well for the games I play and I'm quite happy with it. I do wish i got a regular one and just added on a waterblock instead of the hybrid though since my 220x is expandable. Looking to overclock my Titan X again, since i had it running at stock for a while since my games weren't as demanding.


----------



## OGM3X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> My Titan X still holding on well for the games I play and I'm quite happy with it.


Same here


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> My Titan X still holding on well for the games I play and I'm quite happy with it. I do wish i got a regular one and just added on a waterblock instead of the hybrid though since my 220x is expandable. Looking to overclock my Titan X again, since i had it running at stock for a while since my games weren't as demanding.


Mine are doing mostly well. One I can not really OC anymore. Gets unstable at much lower clocks than it used to. And WAY lower than the other card.


----------



## Aqualoon

Anyone here using the ARCTIC Accelero Xtreme IV on theirs? Looking at some non-water after market cooling options and it seems this is the only route to go.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

I doubt many, if any, have. These coolers have been pretty good in the past. Been around a LONG time. My biggest issue is that they are very large and take up a ton of space. It's basically a 4 slot card with the backplate cooler added on. Also, you won't be cooling the VRM any better than the stock cooler. At least not enough to run custom BIOS that is intended for water cooled cards with full cover blocks. Probably won't see much if any better clocks, but they will be more stable and a lot less noise.


----------



## Aqualoon

Well, for the games I play this card will last me a few years. I don't plan on OC'ing it at all so just trying to find the best way to keep it cool and functioning for those years. I'd love to use the EVGA ACX 2.0 Cooler and Backplate for it, but trying to find one of those is proving extremely difficult.


----------



## Sheyster

If anyone is looking for a second card there is a nice T-X Maxwell card listed in the Video section of the OCN marketplace.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> If anyone is looking for a second card there is a nice T-X Maxwell card listed in the Video section of the OCN marketplace.


I have a Titan X Maxwell EK nickel waterblock and black EK backplate with hoses attached and quick disconnects (QDCs) attached to it.

Use it with a Predator 280 or 360 or add two more quick disconnects and removing it from a system in a breeze, unclip the disconnects, remove, zero leakage.









$400 USD or best offer, you pay shipping.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1627837/older-asus-12gb-maxwell-titan-x-ek-nickel-waterblock-and-black-backplate-with-predator-qdcs/0_20


----------



## BrettJSr72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*
> 
> Well, for the games I play this card will last me a few years. I don't plan on OC'ing it at all so just trying to find the best way to keep it cool and functioning for those years. I'd love to use the EVGA ACX 2.0 Cooler and Backplate for it, but trying to find one of those is proving extremely difficult.


What kind of case you housing it in? I have two of the ACX 2 coolers going and my Cosmos II side panel gets a bit warm to the touch. Contemplating going back to the stock blower.


----------



## lanofsong

Hey GTX Titan X owners,

We are having our monthly Foldathon from Monday 22nd - Wednesday 24th - 12noon EST.
Would you consider putting all that power to a good cause for those 2 days? If so, come sign up and fold with us - see attached link.

May 2017 Foldathon

To get started:

1.Get a passkey (allows for speed bonus) - need a valid email address
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py

2.Download the folding program:
http://folding.stanford.edu/

Enter your folding name (mine is the same as my OCN name)
Enter your passkey
Enter Team OCN number - 37726

later
lanofsong


----------



## aupperk24

I have a Titan X and I believe that the vram is shot. I tried using occt and it looks like a ton of error shows up when I stress test the vram. If I try to add memory clock using afterburner, the errors multiply. If I do test in dx11 the error is huge. If I do the test in dx9 the error is 0 but the screen is also black. My question is, if my vram is shot, could I allocate the ram usage to my regular ram and disable usage of vram? Or if there's anything I can do to fix my titan X because it's a fairly expensive card haha


----------



## RafaelNagraba

I quick question. I just bought used EVGA titan x SC 12GB , i want to make 2 way sli with my second GPU also titan X SC. Is it possible that one model is supporting UEFI and other not?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RafaelNagraba*
> 
> I quick question. I just bought used EVGA titan x SC 12GB , i want to make 2 way sli with my second GPU also titan X SC. Is it possible that one model is supporting UEFI and other not?


Flash them both with the same BIOS. Might be one or other has a custom BIOS I think.


----------



## BrettJSr72

I have two but due to the configuration I envision (SLi, PhysX and SoundBlaster Zx sound card) the heat dissipation is hampered. I'm reinstalling my blowers today to get this set up installed once and for all. With that, I have them for sale but I'm keeping the back plates, sorry.


----------



## BrettJSr72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*
> 
> Well, for the games I play this card will last me a few years. I don't plan on OC'ing it at all so just trying to find the best way to keep it cool and functioning for those years. I'd love to use the EVGA ACX 2.0 Cooler and Backplate for it, but trying to find one of those is proving extremely difficult.


I'm putting my blowers back on so, I'll have two for sale but I'm keeping the back plates. On a positive note, EVGA's EU site has them for sale, 9,99 EUROS.


----------



## Unknownm

You guys have a memory mod for reference 980 ti / Titan X boards from this site

I want to be able to do this on my 980 Ti Hybrid (same reference design). Not looking to push crazy voltage due to cooling but pass 2Ghz mark (stable @ 1920mhz). Just a few questions before I attempt!!

What is stock FB voltage? Reading up that GDDR5 = 1.5v (like DDR3)

this guide say setting timmer to 3.09 kOhm, does this mean 3.09kohm = stock 1.5v GDDR5?

Whats the formula to covert kohms to voltage? (say I set 4.0kohms to reach 1.7v 1.8v)

I bought a 20kohm timmer by mistake and set it to 3.09 can I use it? (guide says buy 10kohm)

Total noob here! most websites don't allow me to just input kohm to find out voltage they need amps and watts which I'm unsure to find on this card.


----------



## kertsz

Please help`


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kertsz*
> 
> Please help`


Try this version.

NVFlash-all_checks_bypassed-v5-206-0-1.zip 722k .zip file


If that doesn't work.

nvflsh645.218.zip 951k .zip file


----------



## kertsz

The same result


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kertsz*
> 
> The same result


Are you running CMD as Admin?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kertsz*
> 
> The same result


 nvflsh645.218.zip 951k .zip file


try this one and disable your virus protector. Had an issue once it was deleting a file I needed to run it. Disable virus protection, extract nvflash, run CMD as Admin.

If you don't trust my attachment download it here, the Maxwell version.

Best version for MAXWELL GPUs! v5.218

http://www.overclock.net/attachments/41789lock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x/0_20


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kertsz*
> 
> The same result


And disable your Titan X in Device Manager before flashing.


----------



## kertsz

I've tried all that, and nothing. I have already flahseado the Titan many times and well, the problem now I think it came to flash again the default BIOS, which now gives me nvflash error. Anyway nvflash gives me error even doing a Nvflash --list, I do not know what happened that nvflash is disabled.


----------



## kertsz

You have a version of nvflash for ms-dos that I try to flash from pendrive


----------



## Prophet4NO1

What is the current thought on BIOS for Titan X with full cover blocks? By that, I mean the go to one right now.


----------



## kertsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kertsz*
> 
> Please help`
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I still have the same problem. I had to connect the VGA to another PC to flash it. Of course a nvflash version for ms-dos would suit us very well in these cases.


----------



## th3saad

Good Day everyone,

So guys i am new here and from UAE / Dubai.

So here is the story my titan X just burned it self when i tried to do furmark test on it.Someone bought that Gpu from USA and not there anymore to Claim the warranty.

I have seen few of these gpus got burned the same manner that i encountered.

Current power status of GPU is that if your power it up with 6 + 8 connected black screen only and if you disconnect the power cables it say connect power cables.

My GPU Smoked and now 3 Components are burned in the GPU power section i have attached a picture with marked red circles.I need to know the ID number for GPU Voltage controller can someone help me there OR help me getting it fixed ?

And i will post some picture of my GPU later when i get to Home

https://ibb.co/dd97ok


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Were you overvolting the GPU? Furmark has killed many cards over the years, but generally only an issue if overvolting or you have other cooling issues.

As for the part numbers, you should see if you can get PCB schematics. Not many are likely to know the numbers off hand. It's very uncommon for people to try and fix them. Not impossible by any means. Most people just do not bother. Plus power component failures can often lead to a cascade of damage through the PCB.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

TX Maxwell @1576MHz:



Card is in back up duty at this stage, needs more love.


----------



## ricercar

Noobish question. What kind of display setups are you folks driving with Maxwell Titan X, and are you happy?

I've picked up a couple of Maxwell Titan X for SLI. My three surround displays (24" 1920×1080 60Hz) suddenly seem so quaint.


----------



## evoll88

I use the philips 40 4k monitor with my two cards and have been happy with how it looks. Games look good on it and i have been using it for about 2 years now.


----------



## lanofsong

Hey Titan X owners,

We are having our monthly Foldathon from Monday 16th - Wednesday 18th - 12noon EST.
Would you consider putting all that awesome GPU power to a good cause for those 2 days? If so, come *sign up* and fold with us - see attached link.

October 2017 Foldathon

To get started:

1.Get a passkey (allows for speed bonus) - need a valid email address
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py

2.Download the folding program:
http://folding.stanford.edu/

Enter your folding name (mine is the same as my OCN name)
Enter your passkey
Enter Team OCN number - 37726

later
lanofsong


----------



## Thum8er

Hey Guys

Has anyone else run into issues with the new nvidia drivers ? 387.92 , the latest release. Im getting Error 43's when I try to install the driver on my titans.

So for the moment I rolled back the drivers, and all is fine.

Apparantly its an issue caused by a modified bios. I am using one of sheysters Bios packs.
They also changed the idle clock speeds on pascal cards, with this driver. No clue why its impacting our maxwell cards...

Just wanted to ask if anyone else is running modified versions that actually work ? Or if theres a chance for an "Updated" vbios ?

I can programm c++ but I dont want to dabble to far into the bios setup, im far to inexperienced to touch that.

Well anyhow thanks for reading and have a good one !


----------



## BrettJSr72

.


----------



## BrettJSr72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrettJSr72*
> 
> I'm putting my blowers back on so, I'll have two for sale but I'm keeping the back plates. On a positive note, EVGA's EU site has them for sale, 9,99 EUROS.


----------



## Komtur77

@Thum8er

Hello. I have the same problem. Error 43 after installing 387.92. I have two GTX Titan X / Sli on a Rampage IV Extreme.
I flashed the Bios of both GPUs. But I don't know what Version. It's a ong time ago.

Please tell me, if you find a solution.

THX
Komtur77


----------



## alancsalt

uninstall driver. delete driver anywhere else it may be stored. run a driver cleaner. do a clean install of the older driver.

if that fixes it the fault lays with the new driver.


----------



## Komtur77

That I have done, yet! Nothing. No chance... I have done a Clean-Install WIN10. Formated the SSD. Then tried to install the newest Version 387.92, different Downloads, nothing... Today I see the post here...


----------



## Komtur77

P.S.

I'm thinking it's like Thum8er description. The Driver and the Flash-Version are no freinds


----------



## Komtur77

Oh and sorry. At the moment it works with an older Driver...342.01 from CB.


----------



## Komtur77

I also tried:
GeForce Hot Fix driver version 387.98


----------



## ricercar

I had intermittent crashes after downloading this driver on 10-10-2017:
387.92-desktop-win10-64bit-international-whql

Today I downloaded again, and the file name was different:
387.92-desktop-win10-64bit-international-rs3-whql

EDIT - Not stable for me.
This seems more stable to me, but I've tested less than a day. YMMV.


----------



## timd78

#metoo

387.92 driver problems with titanx power modded bios. Rolling back to 385.69 until we find a solution.

Ive confirmed this version is fine for me.
http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/geforce-385-69-whql-driver-download.html

Running the ultimate Sheystermod WC volts. Otherwise all has been stable for some time.


----------



## evoll88

Still running stock bios on mine, how much fps did you gain by o.c. yours with modded bios?


----------



## timd78

I got mine working with a modded cyclops bios. It brought the voltage down a touch to 1.271 rather than 1.281 range but in pratice i only lost 20mhz off the top of my card.

See the below thead and changes for the power setting to adjust.

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/1027094/geforce-drivers/official-388-00-game-ready-whql-display-driver-feedback-thread-released-10-23-17-/3/



i now run at 1430 stable @ 1.271 on the cyclops although it states 1.24 v in afterburner.

Previously i had the Sheysters @1.281 showing 1.27 running @ 1452 stable.

I dont have an amazing overclocker (65% asic) but the bios mod does allow you to clear the annoying power limits and hit locked targets. No problems with temps i max out around 45 degrees even on the Sheysters WC.


----------



## mik3z

Used an ekwb block for a year until I broke 4 standoffs. one got stuck to the thread. Replacement standoffs are unavailable in my country. So now i'm using the gigabyte windforce 3x air cooling this card came with and was surprised it performed well. 35c idle, 50-55c full load. Card boosts the same on water and air. 1366mhz max.



Any diy mods to fix this block?


----------



## alancsalt

But there's a temperature difference?

Buy direct from their shop and have them shipped to you? I've gotten bits and blocks from them to Australia. https://www.ekwb.com/shop/

The broken off stuff is difficult but not impossible. For the stuck ones you want a slightly smaller drill bit, drill out the centre, and then retap? Are there EZ outs that small? Not sure. There are reverse or left hand drill bits, which will tend to undo the thread that's left as you drill... maybe heating the block before you try, to make it expand away from the thread? There are probably more tricks, but you do need to be very careful and patient....


----------



## mik3z

Temperature difference on full load. With the ek block, It gets to around 43c max. Air, 50-55c depends on the weather here.

Ek doesn't sell standoffs on their site anymore. I may have to diy this thing instead. haha. But until then, the Titan is happy in the secondary aircooled rig with its new heatsink. It was put out of commission by a Poseidon 1080ti. Man that card rocks.


----------



## alancsalt

What country are u in? Wondering if standoffs on older EK blocks are the same size.


----------



## mik3z

I live in the Philippines. Currently happy with temps using the gigabyte heatsink, will try to fix the block if I custom loop this second pc.

Another weird thing I noticed is that gigabyte seemed to tweak the bios of this card to extreme values. The only downfall is that it never boosted to these clocks.



here is the bios for anyone who might be interested

titanxtreme.doc 217k .doc file


----------



## Finlandboy

I have a problem, I cannot install newer drivers than 385.69, I am on win 10, newer drivers just don't recognise my Titan Xm, I have tried to DDU & install throw device manager, fresh install of windows but no still the same thing, has nvidia done something in the drivers for 1070 Ti & it is affecting modded vbios titan Xm? Just asking araund if somebody knows some work around etc or what is going on.


----------



## mik3z

A fix was posted on the previous page. I believe you might have to reflash your card with the new parameters.


----------



## timd78

Ok so im starting to think the driver change is re-enforcing nvidias voltage limits on the titan x and that its really only running on its 1.24 - 1.25 limit even when im running the cyclops3 bios which should run up to the 1.27-1.28 hard limit?

I am wondering if by lowering the minimum bios volts as per required in the latest drivers and then using afterburner to raise the volts the driver is stepping in and not allowing that voltage up ?

Any ideas if this is true or whether we have a work around? I dont have easy multi meter access.


----------



## Thum8er

Well I tried to fix the Error 43 with the new drivers and tampered with my modified bios.... drivers work....BUT I lost my voltage. Cant ajust it at all. Anyone got any Ideas Bios1 is the untampered one Bios2 is the one I modified to get the drivers working again,

*BIOS1*



*BIOS2*


----------



## MatheusMoraes

Guys, let's see if you can help me.
Recently I sold my watercooler and coming back with the stock cooler I realized that the fan of my vga is only 100%, but only when you start Windows.
I have already removed the drivers, monitoring applications and installed everything again, but the problem still persists.

Any idea?

CPU: i7 4770k
MB: Z97 Gaming7
PSU: AX1200i
GPU: Titan X Maxwell


----------



## Mountainlifter

Anyone with Battlefront 2 seeing a worse performance with SLi than with just one TitanXmaxwell card?


----------



## Bastard0

Gents,
If someone fixed error 43 with new Nvidia drivers by BIOS edit.
Please share fixed BIOS.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ghoxt

*FIX for Win 10 Pro "repeat auto-installed" Driver breaking Maxwell Titan X Custom BIOS card drivers. (Error 43)*

After having the same issue as you guys below with me on Windows 10 Pro and Windows downloading a newer driver version and windows automatically breaking my Display *every 2 hour*s







, after DDU and reinstall of older driver multiple times, I found a solution on Geforce.com forums.

Basically you Shift-Restart Windows into safe Mode and DDU, then run the Show hide tool Multiple times to HIDE Nvidia Drivers from the O/S, then reinstall the older driver version afterwards. See below. I've been stable ever since. Hope this helps someone. I'm stable now back on 385.69 which is fine for me with the games and software i'm using.

Link: to Geforce Forum post to the "Solution"

Microsoft "SHOW HIDE TOOL" Download



Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Thum8er*
> 
> Has anyone else run into issues with the new nvidia drivers ? 387.92 , the latest release. Im getting Error 43's when I try to install the driver on my titans.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Komtur77*
> 
> Hello. I have the same problem


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timd78*
> 
> #metoo


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finlandboy*
> 
> I have a problem, I cannot install newer drivers than 385.69, I am on win 10, newer drivers just don't recognise my Titan Xm,


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard0*
> 
> Gents,
> If someone fixed error 43 with new Nvidia drivers by BIOS edit.


----------



## scavnox

Thanks Ghoxt. I've managed to get stable also at driver 385.69 but this sucks as I cant play Battlefront II?

Any other solutions people?


----------



## Fourvel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scavnox*
> 
> Thanks Ghoxt. I've managed to get stable also at driver 385.69 but this sucks as I cant play Battlefront II?
> 
> Any other solutions people?


I second this. Would like to use the newer Shadow of War update, but if I use anything later than 385.69 it stops seeing my graphics card.


----------



## bracco

Damnit wish i had check in before I drained and disassembled my loop. Oh well, maybe its time to sell off a couple of these things anyways. Glad to see I'm not alone and one of my cards isnt the issue.


----------



## scavnox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fourvel*
> 
> I second this. Would like to use the newer Shadow of War update, but if I use anything later than 385.69 it stops seeing my graphics card.


I finally got the latest nvidia driver installed using timd78's method a couple pages back.


----------



## Ghoxt

I'm debating about flashing back to stock XD I'm really annoyed at Nvidia right now. I have no idea why they would break Maxwell cards in this manner. Well actually I'm guessing...


----------



## Fourvel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scavnox*
> 
> I finally got the latest nvidia driver installed using timd78's method a couple pages back.


Mind posting the BIOS you made?


----------



## scavnox

Sure, PM'd you. Cant guarantee it will work for you so if it Bricks your Titan don't blame me!


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scavnox*
> 
> Sure, PM'd you. Cant guarantee it will work for you so if it Bricks your Titan don't blame me!


Could you send it to me also? In short what did you change - the clock states? Thanks a lot!

Btw one that works for me is the default one with 425W changed limit - this way you can get to about 10-25 MHz of your previous OC generaly speaking with 1.23-124v.


----------



## scavnox

Sure. Here's a link for anyone else..

https://wsi.li/7az21h1Yl96n/776459

I just followed timd78 by lowering the voltage. I'm not an expert at this at all and normaly leave my card and settings well alone.

I'm getting some funky things happening now though like VR not running right so I might try another solution.


----------



## fireincairo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghoxt*


I am still running into problems with the modded bios and new drivers. I am trying the show/hide updates tool right now and I've done it over 20 times. The same driver appears every time.

Am I doing something wrong? NVIDIA - Display - 10/27/2017 12:00:00 AM - 23.21.13.8813 is what keeps appearing.


----------



## Hollowman

Is there already a bios mod which fixes the code 43 error? my graphics card Titan X Maxwell last working driver version 385.69


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hollowman*
> 
> Is there already a bios mod which fixes the code 43 error? my graphics card Titan X Maxwell last working driver version 385.69


http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/18230#post_26457335


----------



## Unknownm

Does anyone know how to edit memory size in the bios?

Say you wanted 6144mb instead of 12gb

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hollowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Does anyone know how to edit memory size in the bios?
> 
> Say you wanted 6144mb instead of 12gb
> 
> 12 GB


----------



## Hollowman

12 GB


----------



## SteezyTN

Can someone please remind me how to flash the TX Maxwell? I haven't done it in over a year, and I completely forgot. I think I have the software on a flash drive, but I don't exactly remember the commands within NVFlash.

I'm running cyclops3, but for some reason the new GeForce software won't recognize my card. I haven't ran my PC in over a year, so I'm not sure what the exact cause is. I would just like to run stock rom. I think I have the stock rom too

Thanks

Never mind. Forgot it was posted on the first page.


----------



## brandon02852

So I modified the bios by lowering the voltage as instructed in order to install the latest drivers, but I am getting thermal throttling and cannot get my voltage past 1.236V. Any recommendations?


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hollowman*
> 
> Is there already a bios mod which fixes the code 43 error? my graphics card Titan X Maxwell last working driver version 385.69


So has anyone managed to use any other driver apart from this?
I had problems with the COD WW2 driver so been on 385.69 since.


----------



## camry racing

I'm also in that same boat


----------



## camry racing

just flashed back to stock


----------



## evoll88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *camry racing*
> 
> just flashed back to stock


Same with me, both titan x cards are back to stock till some one comes along with better bios now.


----------



## camry racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evoll88*
> 
> Same with me, both titan x cards are back to stock till some one comes along with better bios now.


I didnt realize how slow they were with stock bios since I was able to run 1475mhz 24/7 now I barely do 1300mhz


----------



## Orthello

Hmm puts a damper on things , just when i was thinking i can get to next April with these cards ..

Be great to get some fixed bioses up in the OP post , anyone had any real success ?

Will try the stock bios for now.


----------



## evoll88

Yeah i wanted to make it at least one more gen. before upgrading but not sure now. I am running a 4k set up and would like a little more headroom than the titan x (p) or 1080 ti gives with one card.


----------



## gavros777

All drivers after september 2017 dont work with my titan x maxwell sli setup.

Nvidia control panel doesnt show up.
Device manager shows no drivers installed.

All drivers from september and back work with no problems, all drivers after september 2017 dont work for me.


----------



## Orthello

Yeah nvidia has changed something in the drivers to do with low power states that causes issues with modded bioses that have altered the power states.

If you flash back to stock bios on your cards you will be able to update your drivers past september past 385.69, i've done that for now . Loosing a few mhz however as max voltage is lower on the stock bios. I had exactly what your experiencing until i flashed back.


----------



## Finlandboy

My thoughts & I am no expert at this, lets be clear about that first before we begin. All of my expectations are based of my own card!

Alot of you are still wondering to stick with the old working driver (385.69) or downgrade to your stock bios & lose alot of perf, well here's the thing even with the stock bios 1.23 volt max cap (if somebody knows a way to get this higher with new drivers please would you tell the world, plz) you should still have some overclocking headroom (mine is around 1400mhz) but the power is keeping you back as stock bios have 250w default allocation & up to 275w If you have been checking the consumption of your modded titan Xm its probably around 300-360w so we have a problem what can be solved with tweaking a stock bios with maxwell bios tweaker but I don't want to do it myself as I am afraid that I will change something what I should not?

Well in the first post in this thread there is the modded rom collection, go there & find this Sheyster modded HC bios! & download the zip called GM200HC, it contains a Stock Evga Hydrocopper Titan X bios & a powertable modded one called GM200HC-425.rom nothing else changed (don't quote me on that) so there is your rom what you want, still more overclocking headroom than stock vbioses & works with newer drivers, remember this Evga hydrocopper based bios & has way higher core clocks "out of the box", main was allready 1362mhz & didn't touch anything, volt & power to max & it landed 1392. be sure you have a good cooler when doing this, I would not put this powertable modded bios to stock cooled Titan Xm card!


----------



## camry racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finlandboy*
> 
> My thoughts & I am no expert at this, lets be clear about that first before we begin. All of my expectations are based of my own card!
> 
> Alot of you are still wondering to stick with the old working driver (385.69) or downgrade to your stock bios & lose alot of perf, well here's the thing even with the stock bios 1.23 volt max cap (if somebody knows a way to get this higher with new drivers please would you tell the world, plz) you should still have some overclocking headroom (mine is around 1400mhz) but the power is keeping you back as stock bios have 250w default allocation & up to 275w If you have been checking the consumption of your modded titan Xm its probably around 300-360w so we have a problem what can be solved with tweaking a stock bios with maxwell bios tweaker but I don't want to do it myself as I am afraid that I will change something what I should not?
> 
> Well in the first post in this thread there is the modded rom collection, go there & find this Sheyster modded HC bios! & download the zip called GM200HC, it contains a Stock Evga Hydrocopper Titan X bios & a powertable modded one called GM200HC-425.rom nothing else changed (don't quote me on that) so there is your rom what you want, still more overclocking headroom than stock vbioses & works with newer drivers, remember this Evga hydrocopper based bios & has way higher core clocks "out of the box", main was allready 1362mhz & didn't touch anything, volt & power to max & it landed 1392. be sure you have a good cooler when doing this, I would not put this powertable modded bios to stock cooled Titan Xm card!


my card is an hybrid one runs stock between 1370 and 1390mhz but I was pushing 1500mhz with a modded bios so I'm missing some good perfomance there I'm going to try that bios later to see what happens


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

That 338.13 driver somehow got into a Windows update on my W7/980Ti rig, running the stock bios, and crashed it hard - wouldn't even boot. Had to clear CMOS and start from scratch, trying to replicate an OC I put on there in '12 all because of a driver that I never asked for in the first place. I have the driver update turned off in my TitanX rig that's on W10 Pro, but I figure Microsoft will figure a way to turn it back on with one of their updates.


----------



## camry racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> That 338.13 driver somehow got into a Windows update on my W7/980Ti rig, running the stock bios, and crashed it hard - wouldn't even boot. Had to clear CMOS and start from scratch, trying to replicate an OC I put on there in '12 all because of a driver that I never asked for in the first place. I have the driver update turned off in my TitanX rig that's on W10 Pro, but I figure Microsoft will figure a way to turn it back on with one of their updates.


atleast it wasnt worse than for me I couldnt make it work with an older driver after ddu multiple times decided to restore from a Image I have done prior hurricanes hitting here and hell I didnt know my backup image was corrupt so ended up doing a fresh install


----------



## camry racing

Update bios 425 works but for some reason I'm unable to past from 1400mhz with this bios


----------



## romanlegion13th

Guys installed the Modded HC 425 BIOS - GM200HC-425.ROM.

I have volts set to max and power target to 121% +100mhz i am getting 1480mhz
Is this a dangerous overclock? or am i fine?

I plan to keep my EVGA Titan X Hybrid until the next card is released in march April. So im holding out with this for now.


----------



## iMZee

Hey, I've recently bought a titan x of a friend who had it running under a ekwb.

I've currently got the reference cooler on with the +200 core | +300 mem | +40mv and 70% fan speed

It boosts to around 1360mhz stable. The card will boost higher with more voltage but my temps are already around 80c.
For some reason the card crashes without voltage added to the oc

What after market cooling options do i have to hit a higher oc and much lower noise level?


----------



## camry racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> Guys installed the Modded HC 425 BIOS - GM200HC-425.ROM.
> 
> I have volts set to max and power target to 121% +100mhz i am getting 1480mhz
> Is this a dangerous overclock? or am i fine?
> 
> I plan to keep my EVGA Titan X Hybrid until the next card is released in march April. So im holding out with this for now.


you are lucky with that bios as soon as I past from 1380mhz I crash the only bios that worked for me was the sheyster and it no longer works due to the new drivers


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *camry racing*
> 
> you are lucky with that bios as soon as I past from 1380mhz I crash the only bios that worked for me was the sheyster and it no longer works due to the new drivers


Yeah i had to down clock as i had crashes when gaming.
I now am running at 1415mhz stable. Thats with Power target max and vots max.

What are you using?


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iMZee*
> 
> Hey, I've recently bought a titan x of a friend who had it running under a ekwb.
> 
> I've currently got the reference cooler on with the +200 core | +300 mem | +40mv and 70% fan speed
> 
> It boosts to around 1360mhz stable. The card will boost higher with more voltage but my temps are already around 80c.
> For some reason the card crashes without voltage added to the oc
> 
> What after market cooling options do i have to hit a higher oc and much lower noise level?


A Evga hybrid cooler would be a good option. Quite and will keep your card under 60oc.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iMZee*
> 
> Hey, I've recently bought a titan x of a friend who had it running under a ekwb.
> 
> I've currently got the reference cooler on with the +200 core | +300 mem | +40mv and 70% fan speed
> 
> It boosts to around 1360mhz stable. The card will boost higher with more voltage but my temps are already around 80c.
> For some reason the card crashes without voltage added to the oc
> 
> What after market cooling options do i have to hit a higher oc and much lower noise level?


Running a couple of EKWB water blocks on my Titan Xs since very on in their life , and i've put them through a lot of punishment lol.

Don't run anything too exotic (eg non subzero temps) these days since having the kids so the current rig is a 900D corsair case with two 480 rads , i stick the fans to about 60% and pump to a similar speed all via SpeedFan PCM software controller and its easy gaming from there , albeit with the sli patching / hacking issues .

With ambient liquid cooling i'm getting early 40s when clocking 1475mhz in SLI . Using the HC 425 bios here and try as i might one card goes to 1.243v now and one to 1.23v. Its actually the worst card that gets the lower voltage which is annoying This is particular to this bios i believe - on stock bios i got equal voltage on both cards but TDP limits kick in a kill the fun . Anyway i find in SLI i have to play with the settings of each GPU separately (clocking GPU1 to 50mhz lower than GPU2) to get the highest voltage on GPU1 on this bios , in single card mode this is not an issue and i can go to 1500 mhz @ 1.243v . Temps are still in early 40s then as the heat-load with one card is reduced.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> Guys installed the Modded HC 425 BIOS - GM200HC-425.ROM.
> 
> I have volts set to max and power target to 121% +100mhz i am getting 1480mhz
> Is this a dangerous overclock? or am i fine?
> 
> I plan to keep my EVGA Titan X Hybrid until the next card is released in march April. So im holding out with this for now.


Its fine i would suggest, very similar to my gaming overclock , same bios and speed. I get early 40s for temp, but i would not be worried if its a bit higher , < 60c i would feel comfortable running that clock and voltage.

Since these Bioses reduce the vcore max you can go (since Nvidia nerved the drivers for lower p states) to eg down from 1.273 to 1.243 effectively its not been pushed as hard as it could be anyhow.

I doubt the next cards will be in march / april , i think the next 80 card will have gddr6 and i can't see that being ready in time, otherwise they won't have more bandwidth to play with than the current 1080 / 1080 ti etc so won't help it pull ahead much in 4k .. they can pile cuda cores on but unless they get more ram bandwidth its not going to be all that great. Same as you , waiting for Ampere or something better than the 1080ti.


----------



## romanlegion13th

What biso is every one useing and what over clock.

Im on 1415 mhz with the HC 425 biso cant go higher or get crashes in game.


----------



## ada187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> Guys installed the Modded HC 425 BIOS - GM200HC-425.ROM.
> 
> I have volts set to max and power target to 121% +100mhz i am getting 1480mhz
> Is this a dangerous overclock? or am i fine?
> 
> I plan to keep my EVGA Titan X Hybrid until the next card is released in march April. So im holding out with this for now.


can you point me to this file? I cannot find it for some reason, I found OP ultimate but when I flashed though GPU-Z cant read it :/


----------



## krel

I'm running into the Code 43 problem on my SLI Titan x pair. I am running a modified bios which it seems is the cause of this issue?

Is there a recommended OC bios (on water) now that fixes this problem, or is my choice currently to go with an older driver (what's the latest w/o the issue) or stock BIOS (and if so is there more than one choice?)


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

It's a very good idea to save the stock bios your cards shipped with before flashing a modified bios to them. As for the 43 error, there's a thread on how to fix it - it's not as simple as just reverting to a previous driver.

I'll see if I can find it.

Here ya go:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/18230#post_26457335


----------



## camry racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> I'm running into the Code 43 problem on my SLI Titan x pair. I am running a modified bios which it seems is the cause of this issue?
> 
> Is there a recommended OC bios (on water) now that fixes this problem, or is my choice currently to go with an older driver (what's the latest w/o the issue) or stock BIOS (and if so is there more than one choice?)


I'm currently using my stock hybrid bios wich boost to 1367mhz I miss using the sheyster were I used to run 1500mhz all day long


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *camry racing*
> 
> I'm currently using my stock hybrid bios wich boost to 1367mhz I miss using the sheyster were I used to run 1500mhz all day long


Is the one you are using the best available stock bios then? If I have to flash back to a stock one I'd rather get whatever is going to be the best/fastest. Crappy that this is a problem.


----------



## camry racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> Is the one you are using the best available stock bios then? If I have to flash back to a stock one I'd rather get whatever is going to be the best/fastest. Crappy that this is a problem.


how fast is your cards running right now ?


----------



## ada187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *camry racing*
> 
> I'm currently using my stock hybrid bios wich boost to 1367mhz I miss using the sheyster were I used to run 1500mhz all day long


I have the same card as you, I cant flash Sheyster, it will not read in GPU-Z for some reason, I have to edit my own stock flash to increase anything.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *camry racing*
> 
> how fast is your cards running right now ?


I have both at 1450. Forget offhand what bios.

Just checked - I have cyclops3 on my cards. Do you happen to have a link to the hydro bios?


----------



## camry racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> I have both at 1450. Forget offhand what bios.
> 
> Just checked - I have cyclops3 on my cards. Do you happen to have a link to the hydro bios?


that was one of the best bios

yes I do but its not letting me attach it here for some reason


----------



## camry racing

GM200STOCKHYBRID.zip 150k .zip file


here it is I have to zip it


----------



## ada187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *camry racing*
> 
> GM200STOCKHYBRID.zip 150k .zip file
> 
> 
> here it is I have to zip it


cant get 1420mhz out of this 1415 is the best I can come out of


----------



## krel

Ok, I switched to the hybrid bios, thanks for that - I ran heaven overnight and it's stable on the 390.65 drivers. SLI, G-Sync are all working again, finally. Thank you. Using GPU-Z I'm showing a clock speed of 1316MHz. Gonna start tweaking with afterburner now to see where I end up.


----------



## camry racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ada187*
> 
> cant get 1420mhz out of this 1415 is the best I can come out of


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> Ok, I switched to the hybrid bios, thanks for that - I ran heaven overnight and it's stable on the 390.65 drivers. SLI, G-Sync are all working again, finally. Thank you. Using GPU-Z I'm showing a clock speed of 1316MHz. Gonna start tweaking with afterburner now to see where I end up.


guys guys this is a stock bios you are lucky you can get more from it I cant 1360 is the max if I touch anything with afterburner is just crashes almost immediately I remember my card like voltage like crazy I used to have the max voltage to run 1500mhz


----------



## krel

Really frustrating. Any chance any of the modified BIOSes are going to be updated to get around this issue?


----------



## camry racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> Really frustrating. Any chance any of the modified BIOSes are going to be updated to get around this issue?


nope I even tried modifying it myself but when I try to upload the bios I'm getting some firmware issue and doesnt let me upload it


----------



## looniam

change the P00 min voltage back to the default 600mv instead of the whatever 1.25/1.27 it was modded to.









all three p-state voltages should be 600mv (min) and 1600mv (max) or you'll get errors.


----------



## ada187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> change the P00 min voltage back to the default 600mv instead of the whatever 1.25/1.27 it was modded to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all three p-state voltages should be 600mv (min) and 1600mv (max) or you'll get errors.


wow that actually fix my code 43 errors


----------



## camry racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> change the P00 min voltage back to the default 600mv instead of the whatever 1.25/1.27 it was modded to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all three p-state voltages should be 600mv (min) and 1600mv (max) or you'll get errors.


crap I was so piss off that I decided to order a titan Xp starwars and I'm currently selling my last titan


----------



## ada187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *camry racing*
> 
> crap I was so piss off that I decided to order a titan Xp starwars and I'm currently selling my last titan


Can you adopt me?


----------



## camry racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ada187*
> 
> Can you adopt me?


haha nope I'm poor man just wrong priorities lol


----------



## krel

looniam said:


> change the P00 min voltage back to the default 600mv instead of the whatever 1.25/1.27 it was modded to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all three p-state voltages should be 600mv (min) and 1600mv (max) or you'll get errors.


So it should be possible to take one a modified bios from the first page, change this specific setting, and be able to use it again?


----------



## looniam

krel said:


> So it should be possible to take one a modified bios from the first page, change this specific setting, and be able to use it again?


yes. specifically the P00 min. the ones i've seen in the OP all had the min at 1.25or1.27 so it will lock into that voltage when in that power state. setting back to the 600mv min won't lock the card to that voltage w/boosting anymore but see the "stock" of ~1.18.

though you'll still be able to have the increased TDP and max voltage in AB or PX. though for me (w/980tti mind you) anything above 1.25 - 1.27 get pretty sketchy for awhile.

it seems since a little bit after pascal, the drivers (which controls the voltage on ref cards) i think might interfere.


----------



## brootalperry

Do you guys touch the memory clocks at all with these BIOS mods or just the core clocks?


----------



## camry racing

brootalperry said:


> Do you guys touch the memory clocks at all with these BIOS mods or just the core clocks?


I believe this bios touches only core


----------



## Sheyster

Hey guys, I have not been very active on OCN or in this thread for a while now. I have not owned a Titan X Maxwell since the original Titan X Pascal was released. I currently own the Xp variety. If anyone is interested in taking this thread over to better support the Titan X Maxwell owners, please PM a mod.


----------



## brootalperry

camry racing said:


> I believe this bios touches only core


Ok thank you.
I also have another question...I downloaded Sheyster's HC 1256mv bios from here http://www.overclock.net/forum/69-n...tx-titan-x-owners-club-1222.html#post24170415
When I flash it I get the Code 43 errors like you guys were talking about, so I used the Maxwell BIOS tweaker to change the voltages like looniam said and it worked.

I was able to flash, reboot, and install the latest drivers. But now when I try to play any game with any sort of overclock applied, the screen goes gray and it kicks me back to the desktop saying that "the application has been blocked from accessing graphics hardware" when it starts to boost up.
I just reinstalled the drivers, and it's still happening. I'm not sure what to do at this point other than go back to stock. Or maybe it's the program I used to change the voltages(?)

Edit: I grabbed a different BIOS and changed the voltages on that one like before and flashed it. Now everything works. It overclocks and plays just fine, I'm happy  I'm keeping the core clock moderate around 1400Mhz


----------



## brootalperry

Well I managed to make two profiles: 1400 and 1450 Mhz using Sheyster's New Max Air bios. Core temp got up to 63C on 1450 with the Arctic Accelero 4 playing a heavily modded Fallout 4. Yikes!
But through some patience and tenacity I managed to get it stable with a 1.23 vcore, so once again, I'm pretty satisfied


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Noticing an odd thing with my GPU memory one card. It keeps dropping below stock clock settings if a load is on the card. Or if I try to apply overclocks. Stock reads out at 3505 on MSI afterburner. Then the card that drops will drop to 3304 and stay there. No clue why. Not even sure when it started. Trying to reset to defaults does not restore it. Only a reboot will. Is this an AB issue I never noticed, or do I have a card starting to have some issues? This is a water cooled TX(M) card. Full cover block, but nothing on the back.


----------



## michel3d

*Looking for Zotac Titan X Maxwell Stock Firmware*

Hi everyone, i bought few month ago 2 used Zotac Titan X Maxwell and i discovered on gpuz that the cards have been flashed with EVGA Titan X SC firmware Ver. 84.00.1F.00.90

Below, my models detail, as you can see on the pic, my card is detected as an EVGA with Superclocked settings.

Model : ZT90401-10P
900-1G600-0000-000L
Stock Bios Ver. 84.00.1F.00.01

I would like to know where i could find stock firmware to flash the original firmware and also see my real model name in gpuz

Thank you.


----------



## looniam

michel3d said:


> Hi everyone, i bought few month ago 2 used Zotac Titan X Maxwell and i discovered on gpuz that the cards have been flashed with EVGA Titan X SC firmware Ver. 84.00.1F.00.90
> 
> Below, my models detail, as you can see on the pic, my card is detected as an EVGA with Superclocked settings.
> 
> Model : ZT90401-10P
> 900-1G600-0000-000L
> Stock Bios Ver. 84.00.1F.00.01
> 
> I would like to know where i could find stock firmware to flash the original firmware and also see my real model name in gpuz
> 
> Thank you.


TPU has most stock bios:

https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/183521/zotac-gtxtitanx-12288-141219


----------



## michel3d

thank you !!!!


----------



## Badass1982

So I have a couple of ASUS GTX TITAN X cards in SLi and My temps are not breaking 40 degrees under heavy load. I have the default bios'es installed currently but I'm looking to circumvent that and install a custom one so the power limit is increased. Currently I have it set to +112 mv in afterburner but am looking to get a modded bios to raise the power limit. Can any of you recommend a bios for me to use? I have cards that were originally air cooled but I installed water blocks on both of them hence the low temps.

Thanks in advance.

Martin


----------



## brootalperry

The only BIOS I've gotten to work reliably so far is the new maxair2. I've tried others and just can't seem to get the voltage up. 
Even on the maxair2 the voltage seems to be capped at 1.237 even though it's supposed to be 1.256 under load.

I don't know if this is because of the workaround looniam posted or if it's something else. But you'll just have to trial and error for yourself and see which works best for you...if they work at all :S


----------



## looniam

fwiw, i have had that "not getting max in bios" for a long time on my 980ti, ~a year and half or more. i've set max to 1.275 or 1.281 but won't get more than 1.268 in AB after a few seconds on load.

since i believe that drivers also control the voltage _on reference design cards_ and this started for me after pascal was released; i'm blaming the drivers though i haven't spent the time investigating. right now i'm being lazy getting my rig off the breadboard (w/a crappy H61 board) and back in the case/custom loop.


----------



## brootalperry

Thanks for clarifying that it's not just me. I feel a bit better now. I'm still annoyed about it, but at least I can get up to 1450 if I can keep temps below 65C on air... Which is next to impossible with Summer temps here in Georgia.


----------



## gavros777

looniam said:


> change the P00 min voltage back to the default 600mv instead of the whatever 1.25/1.27 it was modded to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all three p-state voltages should be 600mv (min) and 1600mv (max) or you'll get errors.


I was given a custom bios from this forum where i didnt have to use any programs to have my cards run at 1450mhz.
This tweak doesnt help my case, the OC on my cards gets removed still after its application.


----------



## looniam

gavros777 said:


> I was given a custom bios from this forum where i didnt have to use any programs to have my cards run at 1450mhz.
> This tweak doesnt help my case, the OC on my cards gets removed still after its application.


YES, your OC will be affected.

that min P00 voltage locked the card to a specific voltage under heavy load. setting it back to default will cause to revert back to GPUBoost.

this thread can show how to find what MBT misses; one of those "new" voltage settings (first min/max under MAX slider) are for GPUboost.

http://www.overclock.net/forum/71-n...-1-36-gm200-bios-voltage-sliders-missing.html

this thread goes over alot if you have the time (in german):

https://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1445972

pay attention to:


> *Voltage Table (980 Ti, Titan X) --- max. Volts, and throttle limits set
> 
> Voltage Table (980 Ti, Titan X) --- Voltage adjustable (Beta)
> *


----------



## gavros777

looniam said:


> YES, your OC will be affected.
> 
> that min P00 voltage locked the card to a specific voltage under heavy load. setting it back to default will cause to revert back to GPUBoost.
> 
> this thread can show how to find what MBT misses; one of those "new" voltage settings (first min/max under MAX slider) are for GPUboost.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/71-n...-1-36-gm200-bios-voltage-sliders-missing.html
> 
> this thread goes over alot if you have the time (in german):
> 
> https://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1445972
> 
> pay attention to:


Wow thanks for the link it looks to be a goldmine of information. As i'm a noob it will take me long time to figure out what i need to do in my custom bios.
Can you take a look at my custom bios i have uploaded here
https://www83.zippyshare.com/v/HTxnowcN/file.html
After i applied your fix the new drivers were working again i only lost my fixed overclock, is it possible to tweak this bios further so i dont lose the fixed overclock that comes with it?

If you could solve this problem for me i will be so in your debt!


----------



## eviltommyng

first time here and would like to OC my SLI Titan X custom liquid cooling. I have a Gsync monitor and only get 55-60 fps when playing Final Fantasy. Any helps would be appreciated


----------



## gavros777

eviltommyng said:


> first time here and would like to OC my SLI Titan X custom liquid cooling. I have a Gsync monitor and only get 55-60 fps when playing Final Fantasy. Any helps would be appreciated


Get a program like evga precision or msi afterburner. 
See videos on youtube like this one for step by step instructions.





For best overclocking you would wanna use a custom bios from the first page on this thread but there's problems with nvidia's new drivers.


----------



## brootalperry

looniam said:


> YES, your OC will be affected.
> 
> that min P00 voltage locked the card to a specific voltage under heavy load. setting it back to default will cause to revert back to GPUBoost.
> 
> this thread can show how to find what MBT misses; one of those "new" voltage settings (first min/max under MAX slider) are for GPUboost.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/71-n...-1-36-gm200-bios-voltage-sliders-missing.html
> 
> this thread goes over alot if you have the time (in german):
> 
> https://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1445972
> 
> pay attention to:


Tried using the link you have at the bottom to get rid of the annoying 65C throttle my card has and nothing I do seems to work. Not to mention I still can't get past 1.237v
The voltage I can live with since I actually don't need more than that. But the thermal throttle annoys me. What can I do to remove or increase it? In the German thread there's a section that suggests putting all 3 sliders at the top to the same value but that doesn't work. At least for me anyway.


----------



## looniam

brootalperry said:


> Tried using the link you have at the bottom to get rid of the annoying 65C throttle my card has and nothing I do seems to work. Not to mention I still can't get past 1.237v
> The voltage I can live with since I actually don't need more than that. But the thermal throttle annoys me. What can I do to remove or increase it? In the German thread there's a section that suggests putting all 3 sliders at the top to the same value but that doesn't work. At least for me anyway.


i'm sorry i wish i knew exactly what to tell you. i'll try to show you what i've done.








RED maxed fixed GREEN boost voltage BLUE temp voltage
setting everything the same (on the left) did lock in the voltage (it would read 1.271 in AB though and mind _what i named that bios_)i cheated death!
setting the MIN boost voltage would limit boost to the min unless i used AB to increase it to MAX.

yes, one bios was for benching only.

btw, iirc the compbase post does say the MIN for the boost and temp voltages (green/blue) are on the right (and it does work) BUT i found it works with MIN on the left as the rest of the voltage table. and that reminds me that you might want to check the MIN voltages esp. from CLK57 and above. though it is a guess you may have a MIN setting too high to reach if you have an already modded bios; if you look how the voltage and boost CLKxx tables correlate, it might make sense.

the first year or so i had my evga 980ti sc+ i must have modded my bios a few dozen times and i have to admit there was some trial and error involved. so as a side note and not specifically at/for you, i don't mod any bios that i can't test myself and any suggest i have can be YMMV. but i will happily help as much as i can.


----------



## brootalperry

You've helped plenty enough so far, and I really truly appreciate it
It took me a little while to understand but I think i finally see what you mean. I had to compare with my stock rom to see exactly what the problem is and what you said makes sense.
I think the reason why I couldn't get more than 1.237 was because the jump from CLK56 to 57 was too high. I guess I'll give it a shot and let you know


----------



## Krazy Kanuck

Hey guys I've probably done something really stupid and I need your help.

I have a pair of EVGA Titan X Hydro Coppers installed in a very large loop and they were working just fine until I installed one of the firmwares from the OP on this thread. Immediately after flashing and rebooting I had a black flickering screen on one monitor and and the other two were not getting signal.

Here is what I did to get here:

Downloaded ULTIMATE GM200 BIOS, choose the WC version which was (1.281v)
Downloaded nvflash v5.218 (page said best for maxwell cards)
checked for correct indexes (1 & 2 as I have PLX chips at 0 and 3)
Flashed using "nvflash -6 --index=1 name.rom" & "nvflash -6 --index=2 name.rom"

Rebooted to flickering screen. (No BIOS)

What I have tried so far...
1) Removed all display ports but one, trying in each card
2) Removed SLI bridge and repeated #1
3) Unplugged power from one card then the other

At this point I noticed that the motherboard (Asus X99 WS-E) is displaying code b2 on every reboot. From what I was able to gather it means something along the lines of "Legacy option ROM initialization". It does this with both cards are unplugged (power) as well. 

This is a really large and complicated two system hardvline loop and removing either card is going to be a nightmare but I guess I don't have a lot of options at this point. Does anyone have and ideas what went wrong? I am going to try to flash the BIOS to see if I can get it to do something different but I am not overly optimistic. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Make sure you are using the right bios' for your card. Some later Titan X M bios' are smaller in file size than the older one. 221kb vs 217kb.

*https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios...odel=GTX+Titan+X&interface=&memType=&memSize=*


----------



## looniam

Krazy Kanuck said:


> Hey guys I've probably done something really stupid and I need your help.
> 
> I have a pair of EVGA Titan X Hydro Coppers installed in a very large loop and they were working just fine until I installed one of the firmwares from the OP on this thread. Immediately after flashing and rebooting I had a black flickering screen on one monitor and and the other two were not getting signal.
> 
> Here is what I did to get here:
> 
> Downloaded ULTIMATE GM200 BIOS, choose the WC version which was (1.281v)
> Downloaded nvflash v5.218 (page said best for maxwell cards)
> checked for correct indexes (1 & 2 as I have PLX chips at 0 and 3)
> Flashed using "nvflash -6 --index=1 name.rom" & "nvflash -6 --index=2 name.rom"
> 
> Rebooted to flickering screen. (No BIOS)
> 
> What I have tried so far...
> 1) Removed all display ports but one, trying in each card
> 2) Removed SLI bridge and repeated #1
> 3) Unplugged power from one card then the other
> 
> At this point I noticed that the motherboard (Asus X99 WS-E) is displaying code b2 on every reboot. From what I was able to gather it means something along the lines of "Legacy option ROM initialization". It does this with both cards are unplugged (power) as well.
> 
> This is a really large and complicated two system hardvline loop and removing either card is going to be a nightmare but I guess I don't have a lot of options at this point. Does anyone have and ideas what went wrong? I am going to try to flash the BIOS to see if I can get it to do something different but I am not overly optimistic. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


avoid those bios in the OP the minimum voltage for the higher P0 are changed (forcing the card to "lock at that voltage") and has been throwing an error for . .year(s) now w/drivers upon booting.


change it from the left to the right:


----------



## gavros777

any updates guys, do new drivers make a difference etc?


----------



## Ish416

I remember being able to run a custom bios and run 1.281 vcore with no issues up until driver 385-389 somewhere in that time frame. Now I am stuck on factory bios and only 1.22 Vcore.

I have tried installing several of the bios from the OP but none seem to work. Either they boot into W10 but have stock voltage or simply don't work.

I have modified the bios I used to use with the settings provided by looniam just a few posts up, yet still stuck on factory voltages. I was able to modify my factory bios and up the power limit but that is it. Still stuck on stock voltages.

As it sits right now, I run both my TXMs on my tweaked power limit bios using Afterburner at +112 mV, 133% power limit, +115 core and +500 memory which results in 1481 Mhz core and 2003 Mhz memory. With my previous bios I could run 1553 Mhz core with no issues at all.

So, can you still modify voltages with custom bios and use new drivers or am I stuck using old drivers with custom bios or new drivers on factory tweaked bios?


----------



## gavros777

Just yesterday one of my tian x maxwell cards died, i was doing afk in gta online to make some money, as the grinding in that game is pain and it killed one of my cards as i was still on 385 drives with custom bios.
It looks nvidia received a lot of rma titan x cards that's why they made these changes. 

Tried to see if i could rma it as intel rma an old cpu of mine passed its warranty timeframe but looks nvdia customer service is not as kind as intel's.

Was planning to upgrade to 2080ti anyways. I missed the 3 year warranty by couple months by the way.


----------



## dadTX

gavros777 said:


> Just yesterday one of my tian x maxwell cards died,.


And how it was dying? I also have some problems with my TX, but I guess this is custom bios issue with new drivers: boost to 1380 not works any more. I get blank screen under load and no signal after that for some time. Underclock 30 MHz helps, voltage under load seems to be no more than 1.218V, while should be 1.28. Have to flash stock bios or use older drivers?


----------



## renaissance18

does anyone have a bios mod for a gtx titan x reference edition, here is my original bios


----------



## edge540T

Ups! I am a bit late seeing bios mods dates, but after this https://www.nvidia.com/object/nv-uefi-update-x64.html my question if it's worth some modified bios for a gigabyte water-cooled? Which of them with medium configuration or so?
BTW, after nvidia firmware update for display port, cpu-z keeps saying 84.00.1F.00.01 version. I am sure is updated cos the second time the nvidia tool says it is, what I am missing here?


----------



## szeged

thread seems dead...

any owners still out there?

still rocking a titan X maxwell for my 24/7 set up but it seems like it might be on its last legs, getting kind of slow.


----------



## sonarctica

szeged said:


> thread seems dead...
> 
> any owners still out there?
> 
> still rocking a titan X maxwell for my 24/7 set up but it seems like it might be on its last legs, getting kind of slow.


Nope, sold mine 2 years ago for a 1080, now i got 2080. The titan x maxwell was tbh way too weak too quick


----------



## alancsalt

Gigabyte Titan X 12GB, still going strong.


----------



## Sheyster

szeged said:


> thread seems dead...
> 
> any owners still out there?
> 
> still rocking a titan X maxwell for my 24/7 set up but it seems like it might be on its last legs, getting kind of slow.



Nice bro! I eventually sold my 2 TX Maxwell's and upgraded to a TX Pascal, then a TXp, and now on an MSI 2080 Ti. 

If you want to take the thread back just email a mod. :thumb:


----------



## mistax

Got my titan x hybrid and it's still running decently for my 1440p/144hz, but it's showing age and i think a year and a half ago when the custom bios stop working was when i was lost a decent amount of performance and stability. Heavily considering to upgrade at the end of the year when i go mini itz with ryzen 3.


----------



## IvantheDugtrio

I got an EVGA Titan X SC with the ACX 2.0 cooler about 6 months ago from a friend and it's been rock solid until recently. 

A couple of days ago I noticed the system would do a hard reset any time I opened a game. I updated the driver and installed a few monitoring tools (AIDA64, EVGA Precision XOC). AIDA64's GPGPU stress test seemed to fail as Precision XOC would say the core clock speed would immediately drop to 100-200 MHz along with the memory speed. Running any of MSI Kombustor's stress tests would instantly cause the system to do a hard reset. At the time of the reset there was no visible corruption of the screen, so maybe there is an issue with core stability. There could be an issue with the power delivery too. 

Swapping the GPU with a GTX 1060 showed that there is definitely a problem with the Titan X as all the same tests ran with no issues. 

I'm hoping that the issue is just a small problem with either the heatsink installation flexing the board or something.


----------



## hugomst

Hello,

My titan X Maxwell is getting black screens once I load some 3D intensive app like furmark or a game like Witcher 3. Is this a common issue? Is the card dying? I tried searching but got no exact answer. Thank you


----------



## mus1mus

Check your temps and discard that furmark power virus. 

If you are hitting higher than 80C temps, try cleaning your cooler and apply new thermal paste.


----------



## hugomst

mus1mus said:


> Check your temps and discard that furmark power virus.
> 
> If you are hitting higher than 80C temps, try cleaning your cooler and apply new thermal paste.


Unfortunately I don't think it's a temperature issue, it just goes instantly into black screen once a 3d application is loaded


----------



## mus1mus

Did you check the temps prior to running a 3D Load?

One of the things you might try is lowering the clocks by using maybe afterburner. And eventually thru adjustments in the gpu bios. 

Test thru MSI AB for the clocks and edit your bios to match those. Still, I’d advise cleaning up the cooler and reapplying thermal paste first.


----------



## technodanvan

*August 2019 Foldathon*

Hello Titan X Owner's Club! 

I apologize for potentially derailing otherwise productive conversation, but this will only take a moment (yes this is a canned message I'm using in other clubs too, sorry)

You might have noticed the banner link to the upcoming Foldathon, August 2019 Edition. The OCN Folding team has been losing 24/7 membership for some time, and to make up for that we encourage other OCN users to jump in for a couple of days and donate a little bit of CPU and GPU time to helping find a cure for a variety of diseases, notably various cancer's but also Alzheimer's and others. We'd really appreciate it if you would join us!

Link to the Foldathon is here: August 2019 Foldathon

Link to the Stanford [email protected] Website is here: [email protected] Windows Download Page

I promise it's easy to set up! You don't need to worry about changing driver's or anything like that. Just do the following:

1a. If you don't already have an FAH passkey, create one here: Passkey Request Form

1b. If you haven't had a passkey before, you might want to run this for a day or two leading up to the Foldathon in order to qualify for bonus points.

2. Download/install the installer: [email protected] Windows Download Page

3. Once installed it'll autorun, enter your account and passkey you just created, and enter "37726" as your team number for OCN

4. Once you have it working, head to the Foldathon page (linked above) to register!

After that, you're pretty much done! If you don't want your CPU to run you can either pause it individually or disable it completely in the advanced controller - Configure -> Slots -> Select CPU -> Select 'Remove' -> DONE.

This whole process will take less than ten minutes, I promise. Put that studly computer to work and help us out! You can always shut down or remove the FAH controller afterwards.


----------



## skummm

Hello old dead thread 

Still rocking my T X under water since March 2015 

However, just picked up a Acer XB271HU and ran straight into the DP firmware update required issue.

However my GPU bios is heavily modded so Nvidia will not allow the patch to run unless I go back to a stock bios :/

Sooooooo... has anyone got a modded and DP 1.3/1.4 updated bios I can test please as my only other option seems to be exporting the modded bios then flashing back to stock bios, patching, exporting then modding the updated stock bios all over again side by side...

If anyone has a workaround so my modded bios can just get patched I am all ears too 

Edit: ok, after reading back a few pages it appears that P0 voltage modded bios are no longer clocking up over stock....due to an Nvidia driver lock past 385.69 

Bios creation mode: engaged


----------



## skummm

Update:

Ok, made my own Displayport patched bios this morning based on 84.00.1F.00.01 (Asus) with a rock stable 1455 game / bench overclock @1.274v 

Not recommended on air... Watercooling only please 

NB: this bios only works with Nvidia driver 385.69 or earlier due to the Code 43 bs with later drivers 

*Update 2*: Made another Displayport patched EVGA base bios (EVGA_DP_ALL_DRIVER.zip) which is compatible with all Current and previous Nvidia drivers (no code 43 errors).

Boosts to 1300+ for me stock and 1380 with a little voltage bump from Afterburner:


----------



## Tunz

So I just picked up the Lenovo Legion 2560x1440 240hz monitor. It seems that highest I can go on the refresh rate is 200hz. Is this the limit of this card? Running 2 in SLI. I've tried different settings in both NCP and Windows with no luck. Thanks!


----------



## skummm

Tunz said:


> So I just picked up the Lenovo Legion 2560x1440 240hz monitor. It seems that highest I can go on the refresh rate is 200hz. Is this the limit of this card? Running 2 in SLI. I've tried different settings in both NCP and Windows with no luck. Thanks!


Lucky you!

I can only get 100Hz max for some reason with my setup... 

No clue why.

Still investigating.

Tried 3DP cables so far... 4th in the post...


----------



## smorgar

skummm said:


> Update:
> 
> Ok, made my own Displayport patched bios this morning based on 84.00.1F.00.01 (Asus) with a rock stable 1455 game / bench overclock @1.274v
> 
> Not recommended on air... Watercooling only please
> 
> NB: this bios only works with Nvidia driver 385.69 or earlier due to the Code 43 bs with later drivers
> 
> *Update 2*: Made another Displayport patched EVGA base bios (EVGA_DP_ALL_DRIVER.zip) which is compatible with all Current and previous Nvidia drivers (no code 43 errors).
> 
> Boosts to 1300+ for me stock and 1380 with a little voltage bump from Afterburner:


Is it possible to flash the EVGA_DP_ALL_DRIVER to the Asus card? I have one with the exact same numbers as you do; 84.00.1F.00.01.

Got a Titan X from a friend as a thank you for watercooling hes new GPU and i want to make the most of my new GPU... So i got a Kraken and watercooler on it and stuck a heat sink to every heat generatin component i could find. But i get some troubles with the OC. Seems like i can go to almost 1500mhz but for no reason it suddenly drops the vcore a tiny bit and boom goes the GPU drivers. My max temps are like 55C on the core.

Im also looking in to make my "own" bios but i think i would end up at the same place as when i flash your ASUS_DP_Titan_Maxwell right? The GPU drivers wont load.

[Edit] Made my "own" BIOS and lo and behold, the GPU driver did not load. This is a very frustrating situation! [/Edit]


----------



## skummm

smorgar said:


> Is it possible to flash the EVGA_DP_ALL_DRIVER to the Asus card? I have one with the exact same numbers as you do; 84.00.1F.00.01.
> 
> Got a Titan X from a friend as a thank you for watercooling hes new GPU and i want to make the most of my new GPU... So i got a Kraken and watercooler on it and stuck a heat sink to every heat generatin component i could find. But i get some troubles with the OC. Seems like i can go to almost 1500mhz but for no reason it suddenly drops the vcore a tiny bit and boom goes the GPU drivers. My max temps are like 55C on the core.
> 
> Im also looking in to make my "own" bios but i think i would end up at the same place as when i flash your ASUS_DP_Titan_Maxwell right? The GPU drivers wont load.
> 
> [Edit] Made my "own" BIOS and lo and behold, the GPU driver did not load. This is a very frustrating situation! [/Edit]


Just flash my all driver bios and you will be fine.....

You might have reached the overclock limit of your card without a voltmod. My card did not want to go higher that 1481.

What does GPUz say about power usage just below the driver reset point?


----------



## smorgar

skummm said:


> Just flash my all driver bios and you will be fine.....
> 
> You might have reached the overclock limit of your card without a voltmod. My card did not want to go higher that 1481.
> 
> What does GPUz say about power usage just below the driver reset point?


I flashed the EVGA bios and it has been running stable since. I cant do +50 to the core with EVGA bios so i guess im at maximum even tho my temps are 56 max when stress testing in very hot room.

But now i atleast get 1,3x ghz stable without any fuzz. I also noted that the bios had some OC on the mem aswell.
Now my PC runs fast, and quiet.

Should i run afterburner and set power to 141%? Im running without afterburner atm but im not sure i get 141% power and maybe limiting the card?

Im thinking of pushing the ram even further but my heatsinks get _VERY_ hot as it is...

Thank you for the bios and the support <3


----------



## SteezyTN

Anyone upgrade from TX Maxwell to the newer 2080 Ti? I recently bought an Asus PG279Q 1440p 165hz monitor. Most games i can only get around 100-120fps, and was looking to upgrade so i can take full potential of the 165hz.


----------



## z390e

Trying to rebuild the GTX Titan X (Maxwell) thats been a paperweight since I got 1080's in SLI....I somehow have lost the 4 spring screws (labeled on waterblock as removable with #1 Philips Bit) and so am now further blocked on installing the DIY waterblock. Anyone have thoughts on what specifically should I be ordering? They are the ones in Step #3 of this manual. Not even sure where to order from. Only place I can see selling them is China?

http://evga.com/support/manuals/files/TITAN_X_HYBRID_Installation_Guide.pdf


----------



## z390e

Contacted NVIDIA with receipt everything their response was...."I wont be able to assure if we can send screws but we can check and keep you updated via email"

@$*%@&$


----------



## z390e

SteezyTN said:


> Anyone upgrade from TX Maxwell to the newer 2080 Ti? I recently bought an Asus PG279Q 1440p 165hz monitor. Most games i can only get around 100-120fps, and was looking to upgrade so i can take full potential of the 165hz.


I moved to an RTX 2070 and it hits max FPS on my Asus ROG SWIFT PG278Q. Have to believe a 2080ti (unless CPU bound) is not gonna be near 165 where possible.


----------



## z390e

Got the screws from EVGA card still wont power on...RIP GTX Titan X (Maxwell) and RIP ACX and Hybrid coolers.


----------



## kyle3108

Just curious if any others are having issues with the new drivers looking these cards down to only 1000mhz? I use to run my card at 1400mhz and now i can not lock the card with kboost or even manually get the card to clock any higher. With furmark running i can slide the mhz slider and no matter what happens the card never goes above 1ghz.. extremely frustrating and i feel microsoft/nvidia nerfed these cards. Titan x maxwells rival a 2070 so im honestly not surprised if this is the case.

Any knowledge on this topic would be extremely helpful
Kyle


----------



## Ish416

SteezyTN said:


> Anyone upgrade from TX Maxwell to the newer 2080 Ti? I recently bought an Asus PG279Q 1440p 165hz monitor. Most games i can only get around 100-120fps, and was looking to upgrade so i can take full potential of the 165hz.


I know this post is a month late but here is my experience.

I game at 3440 x 1440 and I went from two water cooled TXM in SLI @ 1514 Mhz core and 2000 Mhz memory to a single 2080Ti (Asus ROG Strix on air cooler) and the difference in games that didn't properly use the 2nd card are generally double the fps or more.

In games that used the 2nd Titan, they were roughly on par with each other.

Older benchmarks that use both card effectively and aren't based on DX12 or Vulkan, the Titans are about 10 - 20% faster.


----------



## ChairmanTv

*Is it worth flashing my Titan X?*

Hi guys I have just picked up a Titan X(Maxwell) and am wondering if i will get much of an increase in performance with a custom bios? I'm currently getting these stats with a max overclock on MSI Afterburner running Heaven>>>http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/20/04/02/2cw.png<<<

Any advice would be great! Thanks ChairmanTv


----------



## ChairmanTv

*Struggling with Bios Flash Please Help*

So I decided to go ahead with a Bios Flash on my Titan X following this guide>> https://www.overclock.net/forum/69-nvidia/1523391-easy-nvflash-guide-pictures-gtx-970-980-a.html <<

Everything seemed to go as explained in the tutorial although it only asked me to press "y" once on the CMD prompt. After this I typed exit, Hit enter, Re-enabled the display driver and rebooted.

This is where I'm hitting a problem. my computer is powering up but i am getting a black monitor screen, no signal  any advice would be much appreciated 

Thank you


----------



## Minnengroda

skummm said:


> Update:
> 
> Ok, made my own Displayport patched bios this morning based on 84.00.1F.00.01 (Asus) with a rock stable 1455 game / bench overclock @1.274v
> 
> Not recommended on air... Watercooling only please
> 
> NB: this bios only works with Nvidia driver 385.69 or earlier due to the Code 43 bs with later drivers
> 
> *Update 2*: Made another Displayport patched EVGA base bios (EVGA_DP_ALL_DRIVER.zip) which is compatible with all Current and previous Nvidia drivers (no code 43 errors).
> 
> Boosts to 1300+ for me stock and 1380 with a little voltage bump from Afterburner:


Thanks for the BIOS, great Work! I sucessfully flashed my 7a old GTX Titan X with your EVGA Bios, running stable @1485/4095mhz/1.237V/~340W. I think I still have some room left for OC, but i can't get past the 1.237 V?! Did you tune down the MaxVoltage in the EVGA Bios?


----------



## Sasquatch77

Minnengroda said:


> Thanks for the BIOS, great Work! I sucessfully flashed my 7a old GTX Titan X with your EVGA Bios, running stable @1485/4095mhz/1.237V/~340W. I think I still have some room left for OC, but i can't get past the 1.237 V?! Did you tune down the MaxVoltage in the EVGA Bios?


How did this bios help OC without the voltage opened?
Have 2 txm in SLI, did some hard mods and got 1.3vs on my feedback pin. Also did the 50% shunt mod. It seems unless I push the core clock to 1480, and lower my tdp limit to bear it's max reported amount, I get better clocks and benches. 

Just curious how this helped you oc stability. I want 1600, and am willing to go to 1.4vs, but if a better bios is an option that hasn't had p0 touched, I wanna try it


----------



## timd78

The latest nvidia drivers dont allow any voltage offset in msi afterburner. Anyone else have this and if so find what the latest driver version is which works before the change.

No dobut nvidia keen to do all they can to force 900 series owners to upgrade before 4000 series.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

I have just stuck with older drivers.


----------



## Dragonsyph

I read a leak that there might be a 4000 series Titan, anyone heard anything or know if that’s true?


----------



## timd78

Prophet4NO1 said:


> I have just stuck with older drivers.


is anyone sticking with pre error 43 drivers for the higher voltages or not worth it?


----------



## Prophet4NO1

I have not seen any need to upgrade to newer drivers. Things work fine and I rather keep my overvolt and OC. I am water cooled, so temps are not really an issue for me.


----------



## timd78

timd78 said:


> The latest nvidia drivers dont allow any voltage offset in msi afterburner. Anyone else have this and if so find what the latest driver version is which works before the change.
> 
> No dobut nvidia keen to do all they can to force 900 series owners to upgrade before 4000 series.


If anyone tries 517.48 and finds voltage offsets work again in msi afterburner please let me know before i cba to boot to windows again to check


----------



## timd78

timd78 said:


> If anyone tries 517.48 and finds voltage offsets work again in msi afterburner please let me know before i cba to boot to windows again to check


Still no go. At this stage im fairy convinced Nvidia have sneaked this in for 900 series cards to push us to upgrade sooner rather than hold out for a 4000's generation card.


----------



## knightlife

i got a titan maxwell pretty cheap about a week ago, FE edition, i put an AIO i had that was not being used.
i used the EVGA HC modded bios from the first post , and using EVGA precision i cannot move the voltage slider anywhere

i oc'd using evga precision to 1401mhz core \ 4001 mhz memory from the 13xx from the modded EVGA HC bios

GPU-z says power board is taking a 250 watts max hovering around 240ish watts being used..

AM i being throttled by nvidia, or my psu which is only 600 watts here?
... yea im a budget person .. dose nvidia hate me lol i had no clue they were throttling MAXWELL TITAN owners


----------



## dwsg1990

skummm said:


> Update:
> 
> Ok, made my own Displayport patched bios this morning based on 84.00.1F.00.01 (Asus) with a rock stable 1455 game / bench overclock @1.274v
> 
> Not recommended on air... Watercooling only please
> 
> NB: this bios only works with Nvidia driver 385.69 or earlier due to the Code 43 bs with later drivers
> 
> *Update 2*: Made another Displayport patched EVGA base bios (EVGA_DP_ALL_DRIVER.zip) which is compatible with all Current and previous Nvidia drivers (no code 43 errors).
> 
> Boosts to 1300+ for me stock and 1380 with a little voltage bump from Afterburner:


Skummm or anyone know if this will work with latest drivers on a TX EVGA SC, I tired max air, ultimate and SC based mods and on all the system boots my second monitor on mobo booots but the GPU monitor stays black but on the GPU shows as a video controller, had to flash back. am I flogging a dead horse. I just want a bit more voltage I feel like this card has so much more to give im hitting 1400mhz stock with 280mm AIO and airflow over the card components and at that it runs 40 degrees and about 98% limit most of the time under load (I have it set to 110% max but its like there just isnt enough voltage to play with.


----------

